# Kindle Scout experiences & Nomination Requests (MERGED)



## Guest

Hi. I thought I posted this question last night, but I don't see it in any of the threads, so I thought I would try again. I recently learned about Kindle Scout, and I would just like to hear about other authors' experiences. All opinions and stories welcome and appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dianapersaud

It's a new program, so there are few people who have experienced it. I thought there was a thread asking about it sometime last week.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I've got a book in it right now-- A Scrying Shame in the mystery category.  I can tell you that while the nomination process has been going on I've been a nervous wreck. I check the book's placement in the Hot & Trending list about once every 4.2 seconds. If you want to ask someone whose book has been accepted by Amazon Press you can contact Fiona Quinn. She's on FB under that name and has a website. She's in contact with several Scout participants so you can meet others as well. My book has 10 more days in the nom process. You can see it here if you're interested. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3DINC9H95O80


----------



## Guest

Hi, Donna. Enjoyed the preview and nominated it. Good luck!


----------



## Kristy Tate

Just nominated you. Please keep us posted. Super curious and sort of wanting to try it, but the thought of asking for nominations makes my belly ache.


----------



## Guest

I agree with you, Kristy, but the thought of the advance turns that ache into a warm and fuzzy feeling. I hope to put my cozy mystery on Kindle Scout in June.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

I submitted my book thirty days ago -- _Killing Katie_ in my sig. 
Today is my last day and then the decision goes to Amazon.

Overall the experience has been very positive. An immediate upside is exposure to new readers. A huge downside is the waiting game. You get thirty days to rack up nominations and hope that the Kindle Press editors select your book.

Best of luck.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Brian Spangler said:


> I submitted my book thirty days ago -- _Killing Katie_ in my sig.
> Today is my last day and then the decision goes to Amazon.
> 
> Overall the experience has been very positive. An immediate upside is exposure to new readers. A huge downside is the waiting game. You get thirty days to rack up nominations and hope that the Kindle Press editors select your book.
> 
> Best of luck.


Brian, I nominated your book weeks ago. It's an awesome premise and I've watched it doing very well in the Hot & Trending. Good luck!
And thank you to everyone who nominated Shame! Can't tell you how much it means to me. It hasn't been difficult to ask for nominations because 1) you have to do promotions anyway and 2) if readers nominate your book and AP accepts it into publication the readers get a free advanced digital copy. So win/win for them. And they're part of the process. It gives them a sense of ownership in the book which is WAY cool.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Donna White Glaser said:


> Brian, I nominated your book weeks ago. It's an awesome premise and I've watched it doing very well in the Hot & Trending. Good luck!
> And thank you to everyone who nominated Shame! Can't tell you how much it means to me. It hasn't been difficult to ask for nominations because 1) you have to do promotions anyway and 2) if readers nominate your book and AP accepts it into publication the readers get a free advanced digital copy. So win/win for them. And they're part of the process. It gives them a sense of ownership in the book which is WAY cool.


Thank you. 
Love the premise and cover of your book and have watched how well it's doing. Fingers crossed.

Although the squeamish type, I'm hoping Amazon rips the bandaid off fast in delivering the news to me. I'm super anxious and suddenly the world feels like it's been covered in bubble wrap. :-(

I'll report back the news (good or bad) as soon as I hear something.

Good point about marketing. When you submit a book, treat it like a new release and do all the same work. Think of the KS submission as a measure of all indie aspects: cover, writing, marketing, etc. and some luck.


----------



## Guest

Great information, Donna and Brian. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Brian Spangler said:


> Love the premise and cover of your book and have watched how well it's doing. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Although the squeamish type, I'm hoping Amazon rips the bandaid off fast in delivering the news to me. I'm super anxious and suddenly the world feels like it's been covered in bubble wrap. :-(
> 
> I'll report back the news (good or bad) as soon as I hear something.
> 
> Good point about marketing. When you submit a book, treat it like a new release and do all the same work. Think of the KS submission as a measure of all indie aspects: cover, writing, marketing, etc. and some luck.


Oh my gosh, I totally understand feeling super anxious. I haven't been able to write since I put Shame into Scout. Hope you hear soon!!


----------



## Anya Monroe

I had a book in Kindle Scout and while it remained *hot* throughout the campaign, it wasn't awarded a contract. I had never published before I applied, although I had spent a long time with an agent hoping for a book deal. After the rejection from Scout I had this realization that I was tired of waiting for other people to make my dreams come true. I can't say I haven't looked back— doing this on my own is freaking hard! The  hand holding that would have come with a contract is appealing on the days when I'm fumbling with organizing promo and trying to figure out what sort of book cover is appealing. 

Still, I am so glad I went for Scout. It helped me see that I had options and control. Honestly, not getting accepted changed my life. I have now published seven of the novels I sat on while waiting for someone to pick me.

Though some may say it's cheesy, I think it's true: "The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams." <3


----------



## Guest

Hello, Anya. I don't think believing in your dreams is cheesy; I think it's everything!
Good for you for self-publishing seven books! Wow. That's awesome. 
The thing that appealed to me with Scout was the advance. I'm going to be honest. But...I am totally prepared for rejection. I have heard "no" a lot. But even if it is rejected, I'll still have my first cozy mystery completed, and if people like it, maybe it will turn into a series. I sure hope so. I also like Kindle Scout because unlike the small press I signed a contract with, Scout doesn't demand first right of refusal on sequels. So, if my first mystery is accepted and does okay, I can self publish the next one. The e-book royalty of 50% is higher too than the small press I currently have a contract with. Also, I like working with an artist to design the cover art. Who knows the book better than the author?!? Sheesh. So, those things appealed to me. 
And once my book is accepted and waiting for nominations, I plan on writing another book in a different genre. I hope I won't watch the Kindle Scout page with fear and trepidation. Okay. I probably will. But meanwhile, I'll be writing my first historical romance.
Thank you for sharing your experiences with Kindle Scout.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

My book is on Kindle Scout right now. The wait is a bit stressful, no doubt. It's tempting to check the 'Hot and Trending' list all too frequently. Mine is in the mystery/thriller category and involves a fight with the food industry that turns deadly. Here's the link if anyone's interested: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GEBLLHAQ3XY5

It's a nice program Amazon has, and even if my book doesn't get selected, I'd still do it again. Seems those who have been published by Kindle Press are happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Kessie Carroll

What I'm most interested in is what nobody talks about--how are sales and marketing for Scout books? It's been speculated that Amazon would advertise them pretty heavily, but nobody has said anything. 

Do Scout books SELL? Or are you better off staying out, keeping royalties, and doing all the marketing yourself?


----------



## Nick Marsden

I would think that the experience would be similar to other authors in Kindle Imprints, which I've heard nothing but positive things about.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Kessie Carroll said:


> What I'm most interested in is what nobody talks about--how are sales and marketing for Scout books? It's been speculated that Amazon would advertise them pretty heavily, but nobody has said anything.
> 
> Do Scout books SELL? Or are you better off staying out, keeping royalties, and doing all the marketing yourself?


Hi Kessie,
I've had a book accepted by the Scout program, which will be published by Kindle Press in the next few weeks. I'm just finishing up their editing process. (Yes, they definitely edit!) They also promote the books within their program, although the type and amount of promotions vary by individual book just like trad press. If you're curious about sales, then I suggest going to the Scout site and researching the books already published. You can do that by clicking Browse Categories, and then clicking the bottom menu option: Published by Kindle Press. There's a list there of all the books they've accepted and when. Mine is A Scrying Shame, so you'll see it was accepted May 1st. If you go to the books that have already launched you can find the link to their Amazon page and check out their ranks. You'll find a lot of variability because of differences in genre and whether the author has other series out or an established platform. I will say that from my tracking of their results (and you can believe I was doing that both before and after my campaign) the Kindle Press books tend to have a higher selling rate, although the variable of genre, platform, individual marketing reach all factor in just like anywhere else. I do think that since Scout has only been up and running for about 9 months or so that they're still working out kinks and figuring out what they can do marketing-wise.

I've been super happy every step of the way so far. The editing team are incredibly nice and responsive to questions. My fellow Scout winners are in contact with each other and extraordinarily supportive. My book is tentatively scheduled to go up for preorders on the 22nd and launch wide on July 7th. So from the time I put it in Scout (Apr 1st) til publish will have been a tad over 3 months. No complaints there at all!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Mark Gardner said:


> nominated! Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Donna White Glaser said:


> I've been super happy every step of the way so far. The editing team are incredibly nice and responsive to questions. My fellow Scout winners are in contact with each other and extraordinarily supportive. My book is tentatively scheduled to go up for preorders on the 22nd and launch wide on July 7th. So from the time I put it in Scout (Apr 1st) til publish will have been a tad over 3 months. No complaints there at all!


Thanks for this info. Really helpful for those of us trying this route.


----------



## TromboneAl

B.A. Spangler said:


> Thank you.
> Love the premise and cover of your book and have watched how well it's doing. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Although the squeamish type, I'm hoping Amazon rips the bandaid off fast in delivering the news to me. I'm super anxious and suddenly the world feels like it's been covered in bubble wrap. :-(
> 
> I'll report back the news (good or bad) as soon as I hear something.
> 
> Good point about marketing. When you submit a book, treat it like a new release and do all the same work. Think of the KS submission as a measure of all indie aspects: cover, writing, marketing, etc. and some luck.


Congratulations, you won!


----------



## Nick Marsden

Congrats on the win, Donna. I really love that title!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Thanks, Nick! The next book will be called Scry Me A River.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Aimeeesterling posted a snapshot of the current Kindle Scout books and their rankings dated May 7th. The thread can be read here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214231.0.html

I found it very helpful as I almost put The Black Dragon in the program, but instead self-published it. I'll have a Sci-Fi book ready in a week or two written specially for that program because of the rankings. Some are actually not as good as my own book now, but many are better and a few are much better.

I thought I'd give it a shot and I don't see any real downsides to making the effort at least once. At the very least it will be a learning process and as Anya said, if they don't pick me I'll just self-publish the book anyhoo.


----------



## Kristy Tate

A month ago I enrolled my book Witch Ways in the kindle scout program. You can read about that here: http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2015/05/curious-about-kindle-scout-program.html

I pretty much hate promoting my books and I knew that to be successful in the program, promoting would need to happen. This is what I did:

I sent out a newsletter telling people that if they nominated my book they could potentially get it for free.

I posted the same thing on about 40 Facebook "promote your book here" pages.

I made up business cards and handed them out to people.

For about two weeks my book rode the hot and trending list. When it fell off, I:

Contacted the 300 plus people who had signed up for my book in a recent online contest.

Sent an email to friends and family.

Posted a link and a plea on Facebook.

Contacted more than 100 Goodreads people.

My book returned to the Kindle Scout hot and trending list and it stayed there for the duration. (My campaign is over now. I should hear yea or nay from Amazon in a few days.)

I don't think riding the hot and trending list will secure me an Amazon contract, but it can't hurt. Besides, now that it's over, I can honestly say I did my part. I played hard.

I know promotion is a necessary evil in the indie publishing game. But I also know I'll be more successful with Amazon on my side. So, we'll see what they say.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Kristy Tate said:


> A month ago I enrolled my book Witch Ways in the kindle scout program. You can read about that here: http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2015/05/curious-about-kindle-scout-program.html
> 
> I pretty much hate promoting my books and I knew that to be successful in the program, promoting would need to happen. This is what I did:
> 
> I sent out a newsletter telling people that if they nominated my book they could potentially get it for free.
> 
> I posted the same thing on about 40 Facebook "promote your book here" pages.
> 
> I made up business cards and handed them out to people.
> 
> For about two weeks my book rode the hot and trending list. When it fell off, I:
> 
> Contacted the 300 plus people who had signed up for my book in a recent online contest.
> 
> Sent an email to friends and family.
> 
> Posted a link and a plea on Facebook.
> 
> Contacted more than 100 Goodreads people.
> 
> My book returned to the Kindle Scout hot and trending list and it stayed there for the duration. (My campaign is over now. I should hear yea or nay from Amazon in a few days.)
> 
> I don't think riding the hot and trending list will secure me an Amazon contract, but it can't hurt. Besides, now that it's over, I can honestly say I did my part. I played hard.
> 
> I know promotion is a necessary evil in the indie publishing game. But I also know I'll be more successful with Amazon on my side. So, we'll see what they say.


Good luck! I nommed Witch Ways during it's campaign.


----------



## AlexBack

Any news, Kristy?

For the sake of contrast, I also enrolled my book TRIGGER CANDY in the Kindle Scout program, and on May 24th, I posted this to Writer's Cafe:



> Subject: Begging for Clicks
> 
> Er. The subject says it all. Embarrassingly. My Kindle Scout book is open for nomination, and, yeah, well, erm ...
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3P8XN6TKX0X3F


A few people extremely kindly obliged, and TRIGGER CANDY received a lovely 'Hot' tag almost immediately. Then the moderators moved my post to some dead forum (because no promotion is allowed here, despite all the promotion that's allowed here ...), and the Hot tag disappeared the next day. Since then, this is what I've done:

Nothing.

As of right now, there are nine days left to nominate the book. I will continue to do nothing. And we'll see if they offer a contract!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Alex,

I am almost done with a shorter novel in the Sci-Fi genre and plan to upload it to Kindle Scout as well.  Why not put it in your signature with the link to your book's nomination or landing page?  Personally I think you only need a small promo campaign as the Kindle team more than likely will vet anything anyway.  I honestly think a writer can get a lot of nominations and not be picked up if they just have a large social network and mediocre writing skills while a good author will land a contract as long as there is maybe just enough interest to get their attention.

All of this is purely my speculation based on what I know about the program.  I also wouldn't put much faith in the 'tag' if I were you.  I've seen tagged books not get picked up and other ones that were never 'hot' now showing as being in the publication process.

Good luck with your book, I'll have a look at it.  I'm all for free books (assuming the one's I nominate get published LOL)


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Kitty's book, Witchy Ways, was picked up by Kindle Press. If you're curious about what books won contracts you can check the Published by Kindle Press tab at the bottom of the category menu. Also if you go to your campaign page you might be able to see statistics. I'm not sure about that though; that might only be post-win.


----------



## Kristy Tate

Witch Ways was picked up. Hooray! It's only been a few days. Just now I am filling out tax forms and such for Amazon. They're going to call on Monday to talk about my book. I hope they say nice things.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Ooops! Witch Ways, not Witchy. Sorry.  And they'll definitely be nice. They're incredibly supportive and excited about the program.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristy Tate said:


> Witch Ways was picked up. Hooray! It's only been a few days. Just now I am filling out tax forms and such for Amazon. They're going to call on Monday to talk about my book. I hope they say nice things.


Congratulations! That's wonderful news. Keep us posted on the process.


----------



## AlexBack

Salvador Mercer said:


> I honestly think a writer can get a lot of nominations and not be picked up if they just have a large social network and mediocre writing skills while a good author will land a contract as long as there is maybe just enough interest to get their attention.


I'll test this! It does seem like there's so few books in Scout that the editors must look at everything. (Unless I'm mis-reading the site, somehow.)

Of course, optimally, a writer would have a great promotion skills _and_ be a great author, but who among us is so richly blessed? (*shakes fist at Kristy*)

It strikes me as an interesting balancing act, though. I mean, if you really enjoy engaging in marketing, why bother with Scout? You don't need to take a lower royalty percentage. But if you're as crappy at self-promotion, as I am, why should Scout bother with you?

But that is such exciting news, Kristy! I'm sure they'll say nice things. If they didn't like it, they would've have taken it! Keep us updated!


----------



## Bbates024

I really like the thought of the program for a couple of reasons.

If you win you will get exposure, that could help with selling other books you have written.

The advance would basically cover the cost of what I spent on editing and the cover.

The royalty split is not bad at 50% especially if you sell more books.

It might lead to offers on the next book or books in a series from kindle publishing. 

It kind of seems like a win/win for a newer author. 

The only downsides I see is losing control of promotions, and price changes.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Agreed with both of you and if not selected I will self-publish at 70%. I think for a new/newer author it's a win/win no matter if/when an author gets/doesn't get selected.

Personally IF I were selected I'm counting on the Zon to hopefully get my book in front of ARC readers and despite what others are saying, they do some sort of marketing somewhere. There is no way that they have 15 out of 20 books with rankings below 25k at full price, no 99 cent discounts or free givaways. I'm lucky if my books get below 25k and when they do it's brief before they start to fall again. (8 of their 20 books are ranked higher than 10k (higher as in lower number or better ranking)).

So I think any newer author should give it a try if they don't mind Amazon's Terms of Service for the program.

Regards,
SM 

Note, here is the link to a snapshot in rankings that I left prior, just in case someone wants to check the data I'm referring to. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214231.0.html


----------



## AlexBack

Those data are v. interesting, Salvador. Thanks. It strikes me that Scout follows the traditional publishing method of 'throw everything against the wall and see what sticks,' except with the added--quite savvy--step of trying to weed out writers (er, like myself) who are crap at self-promotion. So they're offering $1500 and editing services in exchange for a bigger cut and trying to lock down the writer as a marketing department?

Which actually leads me to wonder if 'Hot' and 'Trending' aren't more important than I'd expected.


----------



## Kristy Tate

The sad truth is a really great book can't get up and walk on it's own two legs. Writers, especially indies, have to write well and promote hard to find and keep readers. Amazon knows how to find the readers much better than most--that's what makes the kindle scout program such a brilliant idea. I figured that even if it wasn't selected, it would still put my book in front of a bigger audience than I could muster up, and I'd be just that much further ahead when I did publish. The only downside I could see is that it would tie my book to Amazon. That would be a problem if I only had one book, but I have a 15 on my shelf and probably a thousand in my head.

It makes me really sad when I see great books by talented writers languishing, but I have to remember that those authors are probably just as introverted as me, they probably majored in literature (like me) and not marketing or business. That's why it makes sense to hook up with someone who knows the book selling business (but not totally rely on them. I don't think I can afford to get lazy.)


----------



## Nick Marsden

All this is making me think I'll submit my new Paranormal Thriller/Horror to Kindle Scout when it's done.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

There is one advantage we all have as writers period.  We can write another book.  Amazon doesn't own us, they may have the right to just the one book we submit and that is that.  The advance at first, $1,500 didn't look particularly large until I realized just how much my book was making its first month at 99 cents and ranking on average around 250k.

Next, if in five years your book doesn't make at least $25k ($5k a year), you can request your rights back.  Amazon does have an incentive to at least earn an author out so it doesn't lose money.  If one book there helps with my name recognition and/or helps me to have something published by the Zon's imprint, then I think that is a win.  I can always write another book in the meantime and if any author thinks they can do better there is no mandatory requirement to submit hehe, it's just another tool in the toolbox for any author.

We'll see how my experiment goes.  I'll be sure to report back as well, accepted or rejected.  Congrats to the OP and others who were accepted.

Regards,
SM


----------



## Kristy Tate

I talked to two Amazon editors on Monday. They were great, and it was a thrill to talk to someone who seemed excited about my book with suggestions on how to make it stronger. (They suggested I make three fairly easy story tweaks.)

I asked if they could tell me how many nominations my book received and they said that there are a lot of factors and considerations that go into their decision on whether or not to accept a book for publication. I know that's not very helpful, but I understand their POV. But I can tell you that my book was on the hot and trending list about 2/3 of the time and had 1.2k page views.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Thanks for sharing, good info to know!


----------



## AlexBack

Kristy Tate said:


> my book was on the hot and trending list about 2/3 of the time and had 1.2k page views.


Sweet Holy Gods of Zon! I have it on good authority that my book has has 283 page views, and has been on the Hot list for exactly 6% of the time! And only three days left now.

So here's my sig:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3P8XN6TKX0X3F

Three story tweaks is nothing! That's awesome news. Did you discuss the cover, at all?


----------



## Jill Nojack

My publishing plan forces me to hold on to a finished first-in-series right now until the second one is ready to go. So, because I completely dig rejection--seriously, it's practically a lifestyle--I'm going to put it in Kindle Scout this weekend now that I've had the final "yeah, that doesn't suck" from my grimmest beta reader.

The one thing that has confused me is whether or not Amazon keeps 50% of the Kindle Unlimited money earned. Can someone who has been accepted clear this up? Here is what it says about it on the Kindle Scout page:

"Net Revenue for your Work from participation in a subscription or other blended fee program will be determined in accordance with the standard revenue allocation methods for that program that are applicable to Kindle Press books. "

To me, that sounds like the KU payment could also be 50%  just like the royalty is 50% of net earnings. Which then makes the potential earnings calculation a lot less than one might think, particularly if the books are heavily promoted for KU.

Can anyone clarify? Obviously, I could contact Amazon, but it's more fun to discuss it here


----------



## Kristy Tate

I love my cover, so I was holding my breath. It's made from a stock photo, so I was worried there might be another book with a similar cover, but they didn't mention it. (So of course I didn't say anything.) 

As to the royalty, I don't care. If Amazon promotes my one book, then it's darn good for all of my books. I'm following my son's advice, "Whatever they ask, say yes." I feel okay about that attitude, because as I said previously, I have a slew of books on my shelf and a thousand in my head. I can give one to the mighty Zon, even if I got nothing in return (which I don't think will be the case) it would be worth the experience.

Also, someone said that I can now call myself a hybrid author. That means diddly to me, but it might to others.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

I agree, though the question is a good one.  I guess someone needs to ask KDP or maybe someone already on Kboards who has a book published with Kindle Press can clarify?


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> I agree, though the question is a good one. I guess someone needs to ask KDP or maybe someone already on Kboards who has a book published with Kindle Press can clarify?


I sent a question from the Scout contact page. It's really just curiosity. It will make no difference to me because I wouldn' t expect it to be selected for Kindle Press. I like to know everything about everything just because it's interesting. I'll still put my book in no matter what they tell me.

I'll report back when I have the scoop.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Well, looks like I got the scoop on the second try. The first time, I got the canned response about the changes to the KU program.

However, this is interesting, right?

----------------------------------

Kindle Scout does not plan on changing our royalty calculations or payment for Kindle Unlimited reads or Kindle Owner�s Lending Library.  You will continue to receive the full digital royalty rate stipulated in your contract.

After publication and specifically for Kindle Unlimited, customer reads through the Kindle Unlimited (KU) subscription service. Every time a unique KU customer reads more than 10% of your book (about the size of the current free samples available for Kindle books), you earn your full e-book royalty rate multiplied by the average sales price for the month (or the customer price if you had no sales).

---------------------------------

So - looks like Kindle Scout pays the 50% royalty rate times the average sales price per month if more than 10% of the book is read. Does that sound like the right take from what they wrote? Will not be on page reads. That could be either good or bad depending on the length of the book and how engaging it is.

There are no answers that would have changed my mind about putting the book up for Scout, I just like knowing stuff.

But I do find it even more attractive now. Not that I will be selected, but a gal can dream  

Hope the info helps others!

Jill


----------



## Salvador Mercer

That sounds like a completely different system than KU even though the book will be in it.  So if a book is priced at $3.99 (say 4 dollars to make this example simple), I'm understanding that any KU read would net $2.00.  Is that what you understand or is my understanding wrong?  That seems to be a good deal, so I'm naturally thinking that I am misunderstanding something here.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> That sounds like a completely different system than KU even though the book will be in it. So if a book is priced at $3.99 (say 4 dollars to make this example simple), I'm understanding that any KU read would net $2.00. Is that what you understand or is my understanding wrong? That seems to be a good deal, so I'm naturally thinking that I am misunderstanding something here.


Salavador, I think we are reading this the same - basically, the author is getting paid under the Scribd model (% of book price per borrow) rather than the KU model. Since my current series is on Scribd rather than KU, this is a model I obviously like.

Then again, I haven't seen a contract, so I don't know what it says, and oftentimes Amazon responses can be conflictual and confusing when the question is something out of the ordinary. However, the second response was from Kindle Scout staff rather than just generic Amazon support like this first.

To me this looks like a "trad pub" model rather than an "indie pub" model. This would makes sense since Kindle Press is offering a publishing contract.

P.S. How are you enjoying the (marginally) cooler weather today? I'm a bit south of you down here in Kent.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Makes sense.  I'm almost done with my book so I'm hoping to get it submitted before July 1.  Let's be sure to post back here either way if one of us finds out for sure.

I actually loved the cooler June day today.  It doesn't have to be COLD, enough of those days here in Cleveland, but a nice comfortable day that doesn't require running the AC or the heat


----------



## Bbates024

Salvador Mercer said:


> Makes sense. I'm almost done with my book so I'm hoping to get it submitted before July 1. Let's be sure to post back here either way if one of us finds out for sure.
> 
> I actually loved the cooler June day today. It doesn't have to be COLD, enough of those days here in Cleveland, but a nice comfortable day that doesn't require running the AC or the heat


I had a nice cool June day of 114 here in Phoenix


----------



## AlexBack

So one day left to nominate, and my book, TRIGGER CANDY, suddenly got the 'Hot' tag. I did nothing other'n post to this thread a few times. It's a mystery!


----------



## Jill Nojack

AlexBack said:


> So one day left to nominate, and my book, TRIGGER CANDY, suddenly got the 'Hot' tag. I did nothing other'n post to this thread a few times. It's a mystery!


If a reader wants a free book, it would make sense to just check out the books on the ending soon list and nominate them on the last day. That's the only time they can get a free book for having nominated it. I would expect this to be a common phenomena.



Bbates024 said:


> I had a nice cool June day of 114 here in Phoenix


I grew up in Phoenix and my mother is still there. I only visit in February now. Had a high school reunion in July a few years ago and it was still 100 degrees at midnight. Never again.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

AlexBack said:


> So one day left to nominate, and my book, TRIGGER CANDY, suddenly got the 'Hot' tag. I did nothing other'n post to this thread a few times. It's a mystery!


I've found that good things can happen here


----------



## Donna White Glaser

My Kindle Scout book just went live! So the length of time between putting it into the program and it being available was 2-1/2 months. Now the really fun part starts.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Donna White Glaser said:


> My Kindle Scout book just went live! So the length of time between putting it into the program and it being available was 2-1/2 months. Now the really fun part starts.


That is faster than the very first batch, congrats!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Yup. I think they're working the kinks out.


----------



## Tuttle

Two of the books from here went live today even! A Scrying Shame and Killing Katie! (Got the emails within the same minute)


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Tuttle said:


> Two of the books from here went live today even! A Scrying Shame and Killing Katie! (Got the emails within the same minute)


YAY - so exited about this!
Total time from submit to publish is an average of 3 months. Perfect amount of time to work on book 2.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Donna White Glaser said:


> My Kindle Scout book just went live! So the length of time between putting it into the program and it being available was 2-1/2 months. Now the really fun part starts.


Congrats, Donna.

My book is now available on the Kindle Scout site (submitted Sunday night and became visible yesterday).

I doubt that it will do well - I simply don't have the chops for the kind of promotion it takes to get it into Hot & Trending. My efforts on day one yielded 51 page views, although I'm saving my newsletter subscribers for the push at the end. But since I really only put it in there because I wanted to hold it until at least Book Two is ready to go, I'm okay with it.

Anyone have any tips for quick promotion? I'm doing Facebook groups today to see how that goes, but it's so time consuming, and I'd rather be writing! With my permafree, I primarily just pay for promotions in the newsletters because that's what I've found is effective. There isn't anything like that for Kindle Scout.

Jill


----------



## HN Wake

Thanks for this thread!  Very helpful.  I have my second in a series lined up for Oct 1 publication (is available for pre-order.)  I am considering putting it in Kindle Scout in the meantime, just to see if it gets picked up.  

I'll report back.


----------



## Bbates024

I have book in editing at the end of this month that I will be dropping into Kindle scout. I'll try and update here with the experience and info.

As a first time author I kind of see it as a win win, I make a little bit less per book but should get some awesome exposure, if it gets picked up of course.

If it doesn't well then hopefully enough people that saw it will look for it when it is released.

Also from reading the contract it looks like it just pertains to ebooks and audio, so you can still sell print versions outside of the contract. Granted I think that you are enrolled in KU as part of meaning your Amazon exclusive, but you could still use create space to drive extra income.


----------



## Jill Nojack

My book is currently hot & trending. Despite my initial misgivings, I have hit it all but 8 of the past 22 days. I've found it easier to get into H&T than I thought. It should be a cakewalk for someone who is good with social media rather than social-media-challenged like I am 

I will update with my results and strategy when my campaign ends in 8 days.

However, it is also interesting to me that there hasn't been a book selected for publication since June 20th. That's over three weeks. Prior to that, they were selecting a couple of books per week.

There were a some books I nominated that looked great. All of them were in the H&T for at least the last ten days of their runs, and I was sure they would be selected. I was looking forward to reading them for free! But if MCA Hogarth (Vice-President of SFWA) can't get selected for publication (that book is now doing nicely in the charts along with the other two in the series as a new release), I'm not going to be holding my breath.

Jil


----------



## Salvador Mercer

I think the H&T is just to get their attention.  If a book isn't very well written, but the author has a fantastic social network, I don't think that even H&T books will be offered contracts just due to this.  All my 2 cents of course.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> I think the H&T is just to get their attention. If a book isn't very well written, but the author has a fantastic social network, I don't think that even H&T books will be offered contracts just due to this. All my 2 cents of course.


I would agree with that. There have been books selected that never hit H&T. But MCA Hogarth is a pretty good writer and the sample looked great.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Jill Nojack said:


> I would agree with that. There have been books selected that never hit H&T. But MCA Hogarth is a pretty good writer and the sample looked great.


Well, I meant in general, I'm sure that the example you mention would be as you see it. But again, with these guys, who knows?


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Well, I meant in general, I'm sure that the example you mention would be as you see it. But again, with these guys, who knows?


One thought I had about that was that hers is Epic Fantasy, and as far as I can tell, it's not a big KU draw. And I expect they want books that will do well in KU. Then again, I may not know what I'm talking about in any way at all


----------



## Bbates024

They do want books that will do well in KU, really for amazon it has to do a couple things.

It needs to sell so the program looks successful to attract better books.

It needs to draw readers into their programs.

Amazon is in this to make money with a relatively low payout $1500 especially when the author pays for the cover and editing. So as long as they can make 1500 back it didn't cost them a penny. Amazon can probably cover that with an email. They also reap 50% of the ebook sales vs 30%. So it's a pretty risk free gamble for them. Granted they really want the books to do better than that in the long room.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Bbates024 said:


> They do want books that will do well in KU, really for amazon it has to do a couple things.
> 
> It needs to sell so the program looks successful to attract better books.
> 
> It needs to draw readers into their programs.
> 
> Amazon is in this to make money with a relatively low payout $1500 especially when the author pays for the cover and editing. So as long as they can make 1500 back it didn't cost them a penny. Amazon can probably cover that with an email. They also reap 50% of the ebook sales vs 30%. So it's a pretty risk free gamble for them. Granted they really want the books to do better than that in the long room.


Just want to point out that the $1500 isn't a payout, it's an advance against royalties. I kinda think that's what you meant anyway, Bbates, but I thought it worth clarifying to new authors exploring the program. And I also want to add that while, yes, the author originally pays for cover and editing, Amazon puts the book through another round of edits/proofreads before approving it for publication. That's at their expense. They also have the expense of staff running the Scout program and the site, so they do have overhead costs. IOW, they have their own money invested as well.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Anyone who had a book in Kindle Scout, a question...

Ok, My book just hit the 24 hour live mark and under the "My Campaigns" tag it says "Last updated: Never".  So how long till I see my first stats for "Hours in Hot & Trending" and "Total Page Views"?  Any ideas?  I'd expect to see a big fat 0 if my book isn't in the H&T category, but I would expect to see some page views.  Right now the only data showing is for "Days Left" at 28.  I think they can't count either, as 30-1 is 29, not 28.

Your experience(s) with the stats?


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Anyone who had a book in Kindle Scout, a question...
> 
> Ok, My book just hit the 24 hour live mark and under the "My Campaigns" tag it says "Last updated: Never". So how long till I see my first stats for "Hours in Hot & Trending" and "Total Page Views"? Any ideas? I'd expect to see a big fat 0 if my book isn't in the H&T category, but I would expect to see some page views. Right now the only data showing is for "Days Left" at 28. I think they can't count either, as 30-1 is 29, not 28.
> 
> Your experience(s) with the stats?


The stats have usually been there by 7:30 AM EST the next day. But they are running late this morning.

They also just added a whole bunch of new types of stats/charts yesterday, so the data you get is a drool-fest if you're the stats-loving type. They now show where your traffic is coming from and the top 50 sources.

The days left don't count the day you are on. On your final day live, it will say 0 days left.


----------



## Not any more

For what it's worth, I put a book in Kindle Scout last Thanksgiving in the second round of the program. At that time, there weren't that many books there, and the ones in before me were all by authors who were entrants in Amazon's publishing award contest. Hot and Trending is nice, but not necessarily how books are chosen. In the first rounds between Thanksgiving and Christmas, most of the first entrants were chosen. I studied which books were chosen for about two months, and this is what I found:

- Popular genres (one of the first books chosen was a billionaire book)
- Author name recognition (Yes, H&T is important as they want authors who bring a following with them)
- Authors that they want to lock up. A number of the "winners" are trad published mid-tier authors who have decided to go it alone. Others are successful self-pubs who haven't truly broken out yet but Zon wants to keep them away from the trad publishers because it looks like they may be close to breaking out
- Well written. Yes, they're looking for books with great covers and the editing and formatting Zon has to do is minimal

That said, some of the winners are selling very well, others not so well. Although Zon does market them, having a following and doing your own marketing is still important.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Bbates024

brkingsolver said:


> For what it's worth, I put a book in Kindle Scout last Thanksgiving in the second round of the program. At that time, there weren't that many books there, and the ones in before me were all by authors who were entrants in Amazon's publishing award contest. Hot and Trending is nice, but not necessarily how books are chosen. In the first rounds between Thanksgiving and Christmas, most of the first entrants were chosen. I studied which books were chosen for about two months, and this is what I found:
> 
> - Popular genres (one of the first books chosen was a billionaire book)
> - Author name recognition (Yes, H&T is important as they want authors who bring a following with them)
> - Authors that they want to lock up. A number of the "winners" are trad published mid-tier authors who have decided to go it alone. Others are successful self-pubs who haven't truly broken out yet but Zon wants to keep them away from the trad publishers because it looks like they may be close to breaking out
> - Well written. Yes, they're looking for books with great covers and the editing and formatting Zon has to do is minimal
> 
> That said, some of the winners are selling very well, others not so well. Although Zon does market them, having a following and doing your own marketing is still important.
> 
> Just my 2 centavos.


It's true amazon wants this program to do well they put money into it, and they want to make money out of it. Plus it never hurts to discover maybe the next best thing. 

I'm looking to getting my book up for them in August. I figure either way it will be a really great experience. Obviously I would rather be picked up 

I'll update here with my experience I save this thread, everything I have heard from authors selected has been very positive.

I wonder if anyone who was selected that had a series was offered a contract for additional books.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> I wonder if anyone who was selected that had a series was offered a contract for additional books.


One of the Kindle Press published authors (the Billionaire book writer) currently has a second Billionaire book on Kindle Scout. Another of the selected books (Grave of Hummingbirds) is apparently going to be published on the Little A Amazon Lit Fic imprint instead of Kindle Press.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Good info to know, only that I just checked again and my stats show nothing other than the days remaining.  

Or, maybe zero shows nothing and I have nothing to show LOL.  Actually if that were the case then the last update comment would have a date at least.

I'll just have to sit and wait.

Thanks,
SM


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Good info to know, only that I just checked again and my stats show nothing other than the days remaining.
> 
> Or, maybe zero shows nothing and I have nothing to show LOL. Actually if that were the case then the last update comment would have a date at least.
> 
> I'll just have to sit and wait.
> 
> Thanks,
> SM


It still hasn't updated. My stats are blank for yesterday, too. The time updated will change when they get it done.

Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Salvador Mercer said:


> Anyone who had a book in Kindle Scout, a question...
> 
> Ok, My book just hit the 24 hour live mark and under the "My Campaigns" tag it says "Last updated: Never". So how long till I see my first stats for "Hours in Hot & Trending" and "Total Page Views"? Any ideas? I'd expect to see a big fat 0 if my book isn't in the H&T category, but I would expect to see some page views. Right now the only data showing is for "Days Left" at 28. I think they can't count either, as 30-1 is 29, not 28.
> 
> Your experience(s) with the stats?


Sorry I can't help you, Salvador. When my book was in, there wasn't any way to see stats during the campaign. All I had to go on was whether or not it stayed in H&T. The stats charts came after my book was in.


----------



## Not any more

Donna White Glaser said:


> Sorry I can't help you, Salvador. When my book was in, there wasn't any way to see stats during the campaign. All I had to go on was whether or not it stayed in H&T. The stats charts came after my book was in.


Me too. They have stats now?


----------



## Donna White Glaser

brkingsolver said:


> Me too. They have stats now?


Yes, and you can go to your past campaign and see how many hours it was in H&T and some other info. Pretty cool.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Thanks everyone,

Some stats finally appeared, actually only 1 stat, 37 page views as of this morning.  No H&T time, and that may stay that way.  

If what brkingsolver says is true, then I doubt I'll be awarded a publishing contract as I have almost no followers (semi engaged mailing list of 20 doesn't cut it), not the most popular genre (romance it is not), no author name recognition, most say Salvador who?  I thought that was a central American country, they already have me 'locked up' in Select, LOL, so maybe, just maybe, if I'm arrogant enough to say, that the book may be well written, though I didn't add any front/back matter nor formatting as I did my other books, so it may not be enough.  We'll find out.

Either way though I'm good with it. I actually wrote my first book just for the Kindle Scout program, as I didn't want them having the rights to my first in an epic series novel and I was so pleased with it that I simply self-published it on my own for better or for worse.

DOH!  Homer moment, Ok, I nominated it after reading the first chapter, LOL.  Really?  A cat eh, well man-cat.  I like the perspective and if Amanda Lee is any indication, witches books do well so at least your in a popular genre   So it says last day.  Do post on your outcome if you don't mind.  Also what part of Ohio do you reside in?  I'm not far from Cleveland so go Ohio girl!  
Good luck to you too Jill, I downloaded an excerpt and will read it this weekend when I have more time.  I'll nominate if it reads well   I'm sure it will if you are on kboards, so much great things to learn here.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Some stats finally appeared, actually only 1 stat, 37 page views as of this morning. No H&T time, and that may stay that way.
> 
> If what brkingsolver says is true, then I doubt I'll be awarded a publishing contract as I have almost no followers (semi engaged mailing list of 20 doesn't cut it), not the most popular genre (romance it is not), no author name recognition, most say Salvador who? I thought that was a central American country, they already have me 'locked up' in Select, LOL, so maybe, just maybe, if I'm arrogant enough to say, that the book may be well written, though I didn't add any front/back matter nor formatting as I did my other books, so it may not be enough. We'll find out.
> 
> Either way though I'm good with it. I actually wrote my first book just for the Kindle Scout program, as I didn't want them having the rights to my first in an epic series novel and I was so pleased with it that I simply self-published it on my own for better or for worse.
> 
> Good luck to you too Jill, I downloaded an excerpt and will read it this weekend when I have more time. I'll nominate if it reads well  I'm sure it will if you are on kboards, so much great things to learn here.


Well, I end today, but I def don't need the nomination! With only 6 hours to go, I have had 1.6k page views and have been on the hot list for 12 days straight. No one is more surprised than me.

I'll be writing up a thingy tonight after my campaign closes with helpful hints for those who (like me) don't have much in the way of a following to mount a successful campaign. I even managed to pick up a bit of a following in the process, it seems.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

It's all good, I modified my post to show my nomination and please do update.  I'm pretty sure I won't get anywhere near 1k page views, much less 1.6k.  I'll be happy to hit 300 or 10 a day


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> It's all good, I modified my post to show my nomination and please do update. I'm pretty sure I won't get anywhere near 1k page views, much less 1.6k. I'll be happy to hit 300 or 10 a day


I'm here in historic downtown Kent (which I forgot to say the first time--I'm working and have to keep darting to my work PC to grab a call).

Thanks for the nomination, BTW! I will be doing my Scout reading this weekend of the ones I noticed during the week.

First tip: Get a big, giant banner like I have to promote your book. Kboards people are lovely and my originating URL stats indicate that people do read the banner and take action. Because they are cool like that.


----------



## Not any more

Donna White Glaser said:


> Yes, and you can go to your past campaign and see how many hours it was in H&T and some other info. Pretty cool.


Yeah, that is pretty cool! Thanks. I had 326 page views and was never on H&T. Too bad they don't tell you how many nominations, but the traffic-from list is great. And it seems some people who voted for my book also voted for Jill's.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Jill Nojack said:


> I'm here in historic downtown Kent (which I forgot to say the first time--I'm working and have to keep darting to my work PC to grab a call).
> 
> Thanks for the nomination, BTW! I will be doing my Scout reading this weekend of the ones I noticed during the week.
> 
> First tip: Get a big, giant banner like I have to promote your book. Kboards people are lovely and my originating URL stats indicate that people do read the banner and take action. Because they are cool like that.


Jill, that is not far from my place in North Royalton, we went to the Akron zoo not long ago. Maybe have to do lunch some day with some other NE Ohio folks. I've been thinking of starting an Ohio Kboards thread cause I see quite a few posters from our state. Also a well known fantasy writer also leaves not far from here and I follow his antics on twitter.

So would you mind sending me a pm on how to get a banner? That sounds like a cool idea. Also I have no idea how to find 'traffic' stats, is there something to click on to show what brkingsolver is talking about? Specifically the "Traffic-from" list. Where is that located?

Thanks!
SM


----------



## delly_xo

Salvador Mercer said:


> Jill, that is not far from my place in North Royalton, we went to the Akron zoo not long ago. Maybe have to do lunch some day with some other NE Ohio folks. I've been thinking of starting an Ohio Kboards thread cause I see quite a few posters from our state. Also a well known fantasy writer also leaves not far from here and I follow his antics on twitter.
> 
> So would you mind sending me a pm on how to get a banner? That sounds like a cool idea. Also I have no idea how to find 'traffic' stats, is there something to click on to show what brkingsolver is talking about? Specifically the "Traffic-from" list. Where is that located?
> 
> Thanks!
> SM


Salvador, I was browsing today and saw your book! Gave you a nod! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

delly_xo said:


> Salvador, I was browsing today and saw your book! Gave you a nod! Best of luck!!!


Wonderful! Thank you delly, and also I just found the damn link to see those stats. It was right in the middle of the page at the bottom of my description. I was looking on the sidebars where the info is initially displayed. Even with my glasses I'm like blind, DOH! Definitely need to get a banner for my Kboards sig


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Donna White Glaser said:


> Sorry I can't help you, Salvador. When my book was in, there wasn't any way to see stats during the campaign. All I had to go on was whether or not it stayed in H&T. The stats charts came after my book was in.


Same here - but so cool that you have stats to look at now. Or maybe not so good&#8230; just another page to stare at, hitting refresh over and over.


----------



## Jill Nojack

B.A. Spangler said:


> Same here - but so cool that you have stats to look at now. Or maybe not so good... just another page to stare at, hitting refresh over and over.


Yes. now that my campaign is over, the stats have disappeared! What will I obsess over? Hopefully they come back after the book comes out of the review, which is happening in 1.5 to 2 days now. I think that makes a good argument that the decision is made prior to the end of a campaign.

Okay, so here are my stats as of yesterday, given that I can't access the lovely charts and graphs I was going to include. I think we all agree now that books are not selected primarily for how often they are on H&T, but that there is some mix of writing and promotion that they are looking for.

Page hits: 1664
Hot and Trending: 382 of 720 hours (53%)
Traffic: From promotional efforts vs. from KindleScout site: 42% / 58%

The book didn't leave H&T during the last 12 days except for a 6 hour stretch overnight one day.

I was surprised by the amount of traffic from other pages on the KindleScout site. I also think that this "unsolicited" interest is a good thing. However, there is no way to tell how many nominations it takes to get to the H&T list. There appears to be an algorithm in place much like the Amazon chart algorithm in which it takes more nominations or saves to get on H&T than it does to sustain your presence there. If I had access to my darn charts, I could have demonstrated what I mean by that. I'll update if they come back.

I didn't throw my mailing list at this because they are YA readers and this isn't a YA book. Plus, I'd like to have a few people left potentially interested in buying it right off the bat even if it did get selected for publication.

The numbers are pretty good for someone who started this saying I didn't expect to get much interest. So, what was the secret of that success?

I do not participate heavily in social media. I tweet about once a week. I post on Facebook less than that, although I do review my FB feed daily.

So, I did with this what I already know about--I posted in Facebook groups for free books and general book promotion, with FREE IF IT WINS WITH YOUR NOMINATIONS at the top of the post. I was very careful not to break the rules of the group. I only posted in these groups five times over the course of the campaign, which I felt was excessive but is much less than most people post their free books.

I also posted lightly in groups related to Paranormal/Urban Fantasy. I got very lucky with this as several people shared my post, and one blogger even created her own (much better than mine) post that she shared on two blog pages and additional groups as well as to her own friend network. I was genuinely surprised by the interest in the book and by the lovely people who took their own time to share it. This interest by a group of readers who had never heard of me before is what put the book over the top and kept it in H&T consistently for the last twelve days of the campaign.

Mind you, I am talking about having spent about an hour and a half each time I posted through these groups because I have a list of about 95 of them. So, it was quite a lot of work on promotion days, and then I made sure to keep up with thanking people for their interest on the days when I was not actively campaigning. However, I expect it is important to demonstrate in Kindle Scout that you can promote a book effectively to readers. Yes, there are books that have been chosen with little promotion behind them, but I believe that all of those have been by previously traditionally published mid-listers. Unknown authors don't get the same brownie points up front.

Okay, well, that was long winded. Now you can tell why Twitter doesn't work for me 

Am I hoping for a nomination? Sure, yes, I am. Not so much because I believe that the book is going to sell oodles 'o copies no matter what happens, but because, like so many writers, I'm still looking for that external validation that what I write is up to snuff. I get that from my readers, obviously, but there is still a part of me that says "you're not a real writer until a publisher says so."


----------



## Bbates024

I hope you get picked up. I'm looking forward to starting my campaign in August.

I went to give your book a vote today and totally missed the campaign, I'm not sure where my head was with not clicking it sooner. :-(

Mr. Salvador I voted for you book just now


----------



## Anya Monroe

Donna White Glaser said:


> Yes, and you can go to your past campaign and see how many hours it was in H&T and some other info. Pretty cool.


Interesting about the stats! Just looked up my past campaign for Flicker that was not chosen: 
Ended Jan 2, 2015
639 Hours in Hot & Trending
1.4K Total page views

I have no idea what they were looking for - just not my book, lol.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Anya Monroe said:


> Interesting about the stats! Just looked up my past campaign for Flicker that was not chosen:
> Ended Jan 2, 2015
> 639 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 1.4K Total page views
> 
> I have no idea what they were looking for -- just not my book, lol.


Dang! You had a nice campaign. Those are some great numbers.

It's a mystery...


----------



## cagnes

Salvador Mercer said:


> Wonderful! Thank you delly, and also I just found the damn link to see those stats. It was right in the middle of the page at the bottom of my description. I was looking on the sidebars where the info is initially displayed. Even with my glasses I'm like blind, DOH! Definitely need to get a banner for my Kboards sig


You're welcome to this one Salvador... or if you want something different, just lmk.


----------



## Bbates024

cagnes said:


> You're welcome to this one Salvador... or if you want something different, just lmk.


Awesome banner


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> I hope you get picked up. I'm looking forward to starting my campaign in August.
> 
> I went to give your book a vote today and totally missed the campaign, I'm not sure where my head was with not clicking it sooner. :-(
> 
> Mr. Salvador I voted for you book just now


Awesome, thank you very much and I look forwarding to seeing your book next month.

Cagnes, Jill took your banner and we ran with it girl! You two are awesome, many, many thanks!


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> I went to give your book a vote today and totally missed the campaign, I'm not sure where my head was with not clicking it sooner. :-(


It's the thought that counts 

Anya's results obviously show that whatever your results, it's a crap shoot. I'm actually less interested in finding out if the book is selected than I was when I could refresh my stats constantly. Seriously, all that obsessive refreshing of the Hot & Trending list was exhausting. Heh.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Speaking of which, may I please be allowed to thank you Jill, and Cagnes, as well as every other Kboarder who has supported my campaign?  I woke this morning to my first "Hot & Trending" list and after a few hours my book stats updated to show me with my first and ONLY hour in that category    I've since dropped off of it just as quickly as I got on it, hehe.

Thanks everyone for the support and for your wonderful help Jill, hosting my mini promo banner LOL   (Cagnes for designing it!).

So any idea if they will use the entire 15 days to make a decision on your book Jill?

Also if Donna or anyone else who was successful knows, how long after the selection does it take to receive that advance? (Wow, I'm putting the cart way in front of the horse, but my wife says I can dream all I want to as long as I wake up and go to my day job!   )


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Speaking of which, may I please be allowed to thank you Jill, and Cagnes, as well as every other Kboarder who has supported my campaign? I woke this morning to my first "Hot & Trending" list and after a few hours my book stats updated to show me with my first and ONLY hour in that category  I've since dropped off of it just as quickly as I got on it, hehe.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and for your wonderful help Jill, hosting my mini promo banner LOL  (Cagnes for designing it!).
> 
> So any idea if they will use the entire 15 days to make a decision on your book Jill?
> 
> Also if Donna or anyone else who was successful knows, how long after the selection does it take to receive that advance? (Wow, I'm putting the cart way in front of the horse, but my wife says I can dream all I want to as long as I wake up and go to my day job!  )


Okay, first: OMIGOD, I WAS SELECTED FOR PUBLICATION. At exactly 12:07 AM tonight, which is precisely forty-eight hours after the nomination closed. That seems to be the drill now, so I made sure I stayed up for it.

I know it's not all caps Wednesday, but I had to get that out of my system. I hope I will be forgiven by all and sundry.

And, Salvador, you are welcome for the hosting help. Glad to do it. we Indies need to stick together. Although, I guess I'm a hybrid now. How exciting.

Okay, I have to go read the Welcome to Kindle Press email again and pinch myself a lot. And then have someone else read it just to make sure it's really addressed to me and not some big mistake


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Jill Nojack said:


> Okay, first: OMIGOD, I WAS SELECTED FOR PUBLICATION. At exactly 12:07 AM tonight, which is precisely forty-eight hours after the nomination closed. That seems to be the drill now, so I made sure I stayed up for it.
> 
> I know it's not all caps Wednesday, but I had to get that out of my system. I hope I will be forgiven by all and sundry.
> 
> And, Salvador, you are welcome for the hosting help. Glad to do it. we Indies need to stick together. Although, I guess I'm a hybrid now. How exciting.
> 
> Okay, I have to go read the Welcome to Kindle Press email again and pinch myself a lot. And then have someone else read it just to make sure it's really addressed to me and not some big mistake


WOW! Congrats Jill, that is GREAT news (I'll join you for an exception to all CAPS Wednesday, LOL).

Okay, so now the contract states that you must provide the members of kboards, and specifically the Writer's Café, with all details on the process in a timely fashion. So we look forward to hearing about your experience with Kindle Press.

Oh, and I get a free ebook now, hehe 

Just wonderful!


----------



## Bbates024

Jill Nojack said:


> Okay, first: OMIGOD, I WAS SELECTED FOR PUBLICATION. At exactly 12:07 AM tonight, which is precisely forty-eight hours after the nomination closed. That seems to be the drill now, so I made sure I stayed up for it.
> 
> I know it's not all caps Wednesday, but I had to get that out of my system. I hope I will be forgiven by all and sundry.
> 
> And, Salvador, you are welcome for the hosting help. Glad to do it. we Indies need to stick together. Although, I guess I'm a hybrid now. How exciting.
> 
> Okay, I have to go read the Welcome to Kindle Press email again and pinch myself a lot. And then have someone else read it just to make sure it's really addressed to me and not some big mistake


AWESOME!

I am super happy for you!


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Just posted to my, sadly neglected, Blog tonight to celebrate my new release! Super exciting as it's only my second book. I'm looking forward to participating in the Speculative Fiction blog as well and will post a link when it's up. 

http://authorgenevievemckay.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Not any more

Jill Nojack said:


> Okay, first: OMIGOD, I WAS SELECTED FOR PUBLICATION. At exactly 12:07 AM tonight, which is precisely forty-eight hours after the nomination closed. That seems to be the drill now, so I made sure I stayed up for it.
> 
> I know it's not all caps Wednesday, but I had to get that out of my system. I hope I will be forgiven by all and sundry.
> 
> And, Salvador, you are welcome for the hosting help. Glad to do it. we Indies need to stick together. Although, I guess I'm a hybrid now. How exciting.
> 
> Okay, I have to go read the Welcome to Kindle Press email again and pinch myself a lot. And then have someone else read it just to make sure it's really addressed to me and not some big mistake


Congratulations! I got an email this morning that said:

"Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination The Familiar: Book One in the Bad Tom Series has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.

As a thank you for your time - and great taste - we are going to send you a free copy of the book before it is officially published. We'll let you know when your early, free copy is available for download."

Please keep us up to date on the process, and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Jill Nojack said:


> Okay, first: OMIGOD, I WAS SELECTED FOR PUBLICATION.


That's awesome! I just got my email saying you were selected! I'm looking forward to reading The Familiar. Going to PM you now.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Thanks Salvador, BR, Bradford, and Donna! I don't want to make this thread about me, but I did want to let you know how much appreciate it. I'm still calling all my friends and annoying them about it.

Bradford, that book cover rocks! Had not seen it before. Good luck with it. I just grabbed a copy. Here's hoping I have time to read it.

I will be happy to update about the Kindle Scout process as things go along, if I can add anything else to the discussion. 

Good luck to everyone who's reading this and is going to be seeking nominations soon!


----------



## cagnes

Salvador Mercer said:


> Cagnes, Jill took your banner and we ran with it girl! You two are awesome, many, many thanks!


You're welcome, glad it worked out. I nominated your book & got a couple family members to do so as well. Sure hope it makes the cut, I'm rooting for you! 



brkingsolver said:


> Congratulations! I got an email this morning that said:
> 
> "Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination The Familiar: Book One in the Bad Tom Series has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.
> 
> As a thank you for your time -- and great taste -- we are going to send you a free copy of the book before it is officially published. We'll let you know when your early, free copy is available for download."
> 
> Please keep us up to date on the process, and I look forward to reading it.


I was happy to find that message in my email. Congrats Jill, looking forward to reading it too!


----------



## Jill Nojack

*MARKETING TIP for your Kindle Scout Campaign:*

Amazon has you prepare a thank you letter they will send out after your campaign. This last line of mine read, "To stay updated on the series, you can sign up for my New Books Notification Newsletter at (mysignuplink)."

Less then 24 hours after that email went out, I've had* twenty new signups on my mailing list*. You don't even want to know how long it normally takes me to collect twenty signups on my mailing. You don't.

You can see the obvious benefit here for marketing your book even if it isn't selected, because these are people who really want to read that book. Don't waste that opportunity!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Jill Nojack said:


> *MARKETING TIP for your Kindle Scout Campaign:*
> 
> Amazon has you prepare a thank you letter they will send out after your campaign. This last line of mine read, "To stay updated on the series, you can sign up for my New Books Notification Newsletter at (mysignuplink)."
> 
> Less then 24 hours after that email went out, I've had* twenty new signups on my mailing list*. You don't even want to know how long it normally takes me to collect twenty signups on my mailing. You don't.
> 
> You can see the obvious benefit here for marketing your book even if it isn't selected, because these are people who really want to read that book. Don't waste that opportunity!


Agreed and noted, thanks Jill!


----------



## Bbates024

Jill Nojack said:


> *MARKETING TIP for your Kindle Scout Campaign:*
> 
> Amazon has you prepare a thank you letter they will send out after your campaign. This last line of mine read, "To stay updated on the series, you can sign up for my New Books Notification Newsletter at (mysignuplink)."
> 
> Less then 24 hours after that email went out, I've had* twenty new signups on my mailing list*. You don't even want to know how long it normally takes me to collect twenty signups on my mailing. You don't.
> 
> You can see the obvious benefit here for marketing your book even if it isn't selected, because these are people who really want to read that book. Don't waste that opportunity!


Pro tip for sure! I'll make sure I add that to mine before launch!


----------



## HN Wake

Wow, you go away to the beach for an internet free week and look what happens!!  

Huge congrats to Jill!  That's amazing news.  Please keep us posted!!

Salvador: I just nominated you.  Fingers very crossed.  Pls keep us posted.

This is amazing info about the program.  (I'm in editing mode and will submit hopefully end August.)


----------



## Bbates024

HN Wake said:


> Wow, you go away to the beach for an internet free week and look what happens!!
> 
> Huge congrats to Jill! That's amazing news. Please keep us posted!!
> 
> Salvador: I just nominated you. Fingers very crossed. Pls keep us posted.
> 
> This is amazing info about the program. (I'm in editing mode and will submit hopefully end August.)


Yep my book is with the editor now, as soon as it comes back I'll format it and put it up. Hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Jill Nojack said:


> Okay, first: OMIGOD, I WAS SELECTED FOR PUBLICATION. At exactly 12:07 AM tonight, which is precisely forty-eight hours after the nomination closed. That seems to be the drill now, so I made sure I stayed up for it.
> 
> I know it's not all caps Wednesday, but I had to get that out of my system. I hope I will be forgiven by all and sundry.
> 
> And, Salvador, you are welcome for the hosting help. Glad to do it. we Indies need to stick together. Although, I guess I'm a hybrid now. How exciting.
> 
> Okay, I have to go read the Welcome to Kindle Press email again and pinch myself a lot. And then have someone else read it just to make sure it's really addressed to me and not some big mistake


Congrats! Very exciting.


----------



## Jill Nojack

HN Wake said:


> Huge congrats to Jill! That's amazing news. Please keep us posted!!





B.A. Spangler said:


> Congrats! Very exciting.


Thanks, guys. I have now descended into a decidedly Indie frame of mind, grumbling to myself, "But, but...I can't control my keywords, my marketing, or ANYTHING?" 

I didn't realize how controlling I am and how well-suited I am to self-publishing. Sheesh.

But I'm still really excited, don't get me wrong. I just feel like I'll be more of an observer in the life of the book now than I am with my other books.



Bbates024 said:


> Yep my book is with the editor now, as soon as it comes back I'll format it and put it up. Hopefully by this weekend.


Cool news. Now you and Salvador can compete for those precious H&T slots. Heh.

I'm glad to hear that your book is going to editing before you submit. A lot of the books that are showing up now--I'm always on the lookout for cheap reads--are clearly not edited and/or proofread by qualified individuals, and they are being passed over. Just my observation, but I think the better an author takes care of these things in advance, the more likely the Scout team is to consider the book. Also, it is more likely that a picky reader such as myself is going to nominate it.


----------



## Bbates024

Jill Nojack said:


> Cool news. Now you and Salvador can compete for those precious H&T slots. Heh.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your book is going to editing before you submit. A lot of the books that are showing up now--I'm always on the lookout for cheap reads--are clearly not edited and/or proofread by qualified individuals, and they are being passed over. Just my observation, but I think the better an author takes care of these things in advance, the more likely the Scout team is to consider the book. Also, it is more likely that a picky reader such as myself is going to nominate it.


Salvadore you are going down! buahahahaha

Not really, gosh I hope we both get picked. I still have your book saved in my list and nothing would make me happier than seeing another Kboarder get a deal! I'll post again after I get everything uploaded. Come on editor come on!


----------



## HN Wake

Jill Nojack said:


> I didn't realize how controlling I am and how well-suited I am to self-publishing. Sheesh.


I can appreciate this sentiment. But undoubtedly the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> Salvadore you are going down! buahahahaha
> 
> Not really, gosh I hope we both get picked. I still have your book saved in my list and nothing would make me happier than seeing another Kboarder get a deal! I'll post again after I get everything uploaded. Come on editor come on!


Hehe, I've already come down LOL. After the initial surge I've spent the rest of my time in the basement. My only hope would be that some slots open up as I get down to my last week and then my book gets selected. If not, I'll be bummed a bit, but I've enjoyed the self-publishing part so far. I may go wide with this book if not selected and/or use it as a free book for signups to my newsletter.

I wish you luck too and will be sure to check your book out once it's up there. Be sure to post so we know.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Hehe, I've already come down LOL. After the initial surge I've spent the rest of my time in the basement. My only hope would be that some slots open up as I get down to my last week and then my book gets selected. If not, I'll be bummed a bit, but I've enjoyed the self-publishing part so far. I may go wide with this book if not selected and/or use it as a free book for signups to my newsletter.
> 
> I wish you luck too and will be sure to check your book out once it's up there. Be sure to post so we know.


From my observations (which, in this case also actually makes sense), you will get the most organic notice with saves and nominations when you are new on the site due to the visiblility of being on the front page. You will then get organic notice at the end when you return to the front page in the "Ending Soon" section. This is also the time period when people who saved the book will put it in their nominations list as other nominations roll off.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Jill Nojack said:


> From my observations (which, in this case also actually makes sense), you will get the most organic notice with saves and nominations when you are new on the site due to the visiblility of being on the front page. You will then get organic notice at the end when you return to the front page in the "Ending Soon" section. This is also the time period when people who saved the book will put it in their nominations list as other nominations roll off.


Ah, yes, that exactly is what I'm hoping for


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've just nominated it, Salvador. Looks like a great book.

I keep looking at Kindle Scout - but I don't think the program is open for us Canadians to try.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Steve Vernon said:


> I've just nominated it, Salvador. Looks like a great book.
> 
> I keep looking at Kindle Scout - but I don't think the program is open for us Canadians to try.


Thanks Steve. I'm confused as well about the citizenship requirements to submit. I thought an author simply had to have a Tax ID number for the US in order to submit, but I've read others that stated this wasn't the case. Since I'm a US citizen, I haven't researched the matter enough to know one way or the other. I'd hope they would allow any author to enter. Books cross national borders.


----------



## HN Wake

Salvador, I just sent a sci fi fan to your nomination page.  My friend is now eagerly awaiting your book - either free when you are selected or he'll buy it when you self publish.  You are obviously doing something right!  He read your whole entry.


----------



## Bbates024

I'm finally in review now. That took much longer than expected due to some editorial delays. My poor editor had a rough go the last couple of weeks but came through in the end. 

I guess now I have a couple days to wait until the review process is over.

That should give me enough to time to get my other book off to the proofreader. 

Or not they already approved it...Maybe an hour after submission. Campaign Starts on the 13th.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

HN Wake said:


> Salvador, I just sent a sci fi fan to your nomination page. My friend is now eagerly awaiting your book - either free when you are selected or he'll buy it when you self publish. You are obviously doing something right! He read your whole entry.


Well you haven't talked to my wife lately, have you? Hehe 

That is most gracious of you, and I'm tickled pink that anyone took the time to read what I wrote. I'm only in my sixth full month of being a (self) published author and as most of us probably do, we pour our heart and souls into these books and it's wonderful when someone gets a kick from reading them.

I'm hoping it doesn't disappoint. Fantasy is my passion, but I'll be damn if I didn't feel so comfortable writing a Sci-Fi Techno-Thriller. It felt like putting on an old, but favorite sweater when it's cold outside. Probably I read too much of Clancy's work when I was in my early twenties LOL. Well Grisham and Crichton as well.

Time is getting short, I'll find out soon, one way or the other


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> I'm finally in review now. That took much longer than expected due to some editorial delays. My poor editor had a rough go the last couple of weeks but came through in the end.
> 
> I guess now I have a couple days to wait until the review process is over.
> 
> That should give me enough to time to get my other book off to the proofreader.
> 
> Or not they already approved it...Maybe an hour after submission. Campaign Starts on the 13th.


Good luck Bates, I look forward to reading your excerpt. Exciting news!


----------



## HN Wake

Bates, you loaded up on Kindle Scout yet?


----------



## Bbates024

HN Wake said:


> Bates, you loaded up on Kindle Scout yet?


It goes live tonight at midnight!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K3H6W4OEKYS9


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> It goes live tonight at midnight!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K3H6W4OEKYS9


So cool. I'll be looking for it. Good luck!


----------



## HN Wake

Bbates024 said:


> It goes live tonight at midnight!


So exciting! You must keep us posted! (The dashboard sounds cool.)


----------



## Bbates024

I stayed up just to watch it go live! Total nerd here. Anyways if anyone else has a book that needs a nomination let me know. I've got a couple that are falling off soon. Good luck Salvador!


----------



## HN Wake

Bbates024 said:


> I stayed up just to watch it go live! Total nerd here.


Yup, that sounds like what a lot of us would do!  I just nominated ya.

I was just notified by kindle scout that two of my nominations went through, so that's two free books coming my way!

Good luck Bates! Keep us posted.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> I stayed up just to watch it go live! Total nerd here. Anyways if anyone else has a book that needs a nomination let me know. I've got a couple that are falling off soon. Good luck Salvador!


Thanks and very nice cover btw. I don't nominate many books so I don't use all three of my slots but I got yours down now for sure. Good luck yourself, the 30 days seems to go by quickly. Will you have any sort of promo campaign for it? I didn't really market mine too much though I just got 138 new subscribers from the Free Kindle Giveaway promotion. I'll see if I can get a dozen to click on this book.

Hope you do well and I'll be sure to report what happens one way or the other.


----------



## Bbates024

I'm not doing to much outside of using my twitter and Facebook. I have another full book coming out later this month. I am going to use my newsletter then to promote the book and grab some votes for Kindle Scout. I got in the Hot and Trending list for 10 hours somehow and had 110 pages views over two days. Since then it has been kind of cool, but I'll make my big push about around the 24th.

Your book is almost done Salvador, looking forward to my free copy when you win!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> I'm not doing to much outside of using my twitter and Facebook. I have another full book coming out later this month. I am going to use my newsletter then to promote the book and grab som votes for Kindle Scout. I got in Hot and Trending for 10 hours somehow and had 110 pages views over two days. Since then it has been kind of cool, but I'll make my big push about around the 24th.
> 
> Your book is almost done Salvador, looking forward to my free copy when you win!


I'm not so optimistic. I only have 388 page views with 4 yesterday tying my low despite me having only 5 more days left. I only have the 23 hours from July in the hot and trending list so a lot depends on how much the Kindle Scout team weighs the social media part of their submissions. Like a few others however, I did put into my thank you email (at least I'm pretty sure I did) the fact that if NOT selected then any one who nominated it can email me and I'll gift the book to them when I self publish. We'll have to see what happens.

Your book is listed at the bottom of my campaign stats showing books that were also nominated by those who nominated my book. I'm pretty sure that's completely due to the kindness of our fellow kboarders, at least for my part of the link.

Again, the time goes by rather quickly so I'm sure you'll enjoy the process. Best of luck, I'll be following the program closely from now on.


----------



## Vickie Britton

CRYING WOMAN BRIDGE entered the Kindle Scout campaign last week. Since then it has gone in and out of hot and trending until I'm afraid to look. It's kind of a stressful experience. I have mostly posted on Facebook, Twitter, and Goodreads. I've tweeted until I'll probably lose some of my followers. I feel I have run out of places to promote. Win or lose, it will be an experience.

Haunted bridge, crying woman, missing baby... Read about the book at the link below:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE

Vickie


----------



## verb

Jill Nojack said:


> From my observations (which, in this case also actually makes sense), you will get the most organic notice with saves and nominations when you are new on the site due to the visiblility of being on the front page. You will then get organic notice at the end when you return to the front page in the "Ending Soon" section. This is also the time period when people who saved the book will put it in their nominations list as other nominations roll off.


Jill, & everybody, thanks so much for your very very helpful observations & insights! I look forward to going on K Scout & checking out the current campaigns.

I do have one big question that nobody here (that I could find) has answered, & Kindle didn't give me a straight answer, either.

Are all Kindle Press books (i.e., Scout winners) automatically enrolled in Kindle Unlimited? That potentially makes a huge difference in PR, "royalties," & the overall future of the books, it seems to me.

Thanks for any help,

Carol
CJ Verburg @
Boom-Books.com


----------



## Bbates024

From what I have seen by looking at the winners and a few talking to a few folks they are automatically entered in KU. Amazon, holds the Ebook and Audiobook rights. My understanding is also that you (the Author) receive the full KU payout and not just the 50% like you do on sales.

I have 3 books in my list but two come out next week (Salvador)and I will add the Crying Woman Bridge to my list. I know I had my wife add your book as well Salvador so we are in good company!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Hehe, too funny...  I like that title except around my house it is "Haunted home, crying baby, missing wife"    (The wife starting working evenings to help us pay the bills and I'm now working all day and babysitting all evening).

Yeah, added it and I should know something by either next Friday or the following Monday so won't be long.


----------



## HN Wake

Vickie, I nominated you as well.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Jill Nojack

verb said:


> Jill, & everybody, thanks so much for your very very helpful observations & insights! I look forward to going on K Scout & checking out the current campaigns.
> 
> I do have one big question that nobody here (that I could find) has answered, & Kindle didn't give me a straight answer, either.
> 
> Are all Kindle Press books (i.e., Scout winners) automatically enrolled in Kindle Unlimited? That potentially makes a huge difference in PR, "royalties," & the overall future of the books, it seems to me.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Carol
> CJ Verburg @
> Boom-Books.com


Hi Carol,

Books are automatically enrolled in Kindle Unlimited. I talked to one of the Scout representatives about my book this week, and she verified that Kindle Unlimited is not paid from the general pot.

KU reads for Kindle Press books are paid at 50% of that month's average price of the book after the book has been read to 10%. If the book is not read to 10%. there is no royalty payment.

Jill


----------



## Bbates024

Jill Nojack said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Books are automatically enrolled in Kindle Unlimited. I talked to one of the Scout representatives about my book this week, and she verified that Kindle Unlimited is not paid from the general pot.
> 
> KU reads for Kindle Press books are paid at 50% of that month's average price of the book after the book has been read to 10%. If the book is not read to 10%. there is no royalty payment.
> 
> Jill


Interesting so maybe they are paying based off the lending library instead of pure KU, since KU is now based on pages read and not making it past 10%?


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> Interesting so maybe they are paying based off the lending library instead of pure KU, since KU is now based on pages read and not making it past 10%?


The lending library (KOLL) is paid the same as KU whether that is by pages read or full royalty. The difference is that, like a traditional publisher, the Kindle Press books are compensated by earning the full royalty after 10% (which is the same as the free sample found on the book page and is accessible to anyone for nothing).


----------



## RochellePaige

Jill Nojack said:


> The lending library (KOLL) is paid the same as KU whether that is by pages read or full royalty. The difference is that, like a traditional publisher, the Kindle Press books are compensated by earning the full royalty after 10% (which is the same as the free sample found on the book page and is accessible to anyone for nothing).


Thanks for the additional information about how KU royalties are handled on Scout books. I've been thinking about putting a standalone I'm writing into Kindle Scout. This thread has been incredibly helpful. I'm fairly certain I'll give the program a try once this particular book is done.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Thanks everyone for you support in nominating Crying Woman Bridge.  The middle slump is the worst.  I know most of the clicks come toward the beginning and the end but the middle is torture.  I understand about the crying baby--missing wife.  That might make a good mystery, or is it one too easily solved?


----------



## verb

Jill Nojack said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Books are automatically enrolled in Kindle Unlimited. I talked to one of the Scout representatives about my book this week, and she verified that Kindle Unlimited is not paid from the general pot.
> 
> KU reads for Kindle Press books are paid at 50% of that month's average price of the book after the book has been read to 10%. If the book is not read to 10%. there is no royalty payment.
> 
> Jill


Thanks, Jill. That sounds good to me, although obviously a far cry from the 75% we earn on Amazon sales outside of Scout. My biggest gripe with the new KU system of paying on the basis of "normalized pages read" out of an arbitrary pot is not being able to keep track of what I'm earning in any realistic way . . . which got sticky enough when Amazon broke up its payments by country.

The prices of K Scout/Press books I've seen look in line with the indie market rather than the Big 5 market. Have they told you anything about that?


----------



## Salvador Mercer

verb said:


> Thanks, Jill. That sounds good to me, although obviously a far cry from the 75% we earn on Amazon sales outside of Scout. My biggest gripe with the new KU system of paying on the basis of "normalized pages read" out of an arbitrary pot is not being able to keep track of what I'm earning in any realistic way . . . which got sticky enough when Amazon broke up its payments by country.
> 
> The prices of K Scout/Press books I've seen look in line with the indie market rather than the Big 5 market. Have they told you anything about that?


Sounds like you haven't heard of BookReport yet. I know what I've earned even on pages read (at least the best estimate which is very close) each day. Helps me to plan and set goals.


----------



## Bbates024

Salvadore do you have any last day stats to share with us. I know you were in H&T the last 48 hours straight! I was looking back through the thread and Jill had something like 382 hours in H&T with 1664 page views and was picked while Anya had 639 hours in H&T with 1400 pages views and was not picked. I guess I'm just looking to see if there is any rhyme or reason to the stats. I have a feeling they have to decide if they want the book before the end of campaigns to get back to people so fast.

HOPE YOU WIN! I'm looking forward to my email from scout telling me you won.

So far I had my best day yesterday with 24hour in H&T bringing my total up to 80 hours and I have 306 page views. 22 days left. Who knows if that momentum is sustainable. I heard the middle of the campaign is the hardest part when you do not have the benefit of being listed as new, or about to end.

I'll be putting in my nomination for Crying Woman Bridge when Salvadore's is done. Hope it helps!


----------



## HN Wake

I'm in!  I just got the confirmation email that my submission was accepted.  The campaign goes live tmrw midnight.

Thanks again to all who posted before: your info definitely helped me decide.

And best of luck to those who are still campaigning!  (I voted for all the Kboarders that are currently there and am sending you strong karma.)


----------



## Bbates024

Sweet I have two books coming down in the next couple of days so I have a spot saved for you.


----------



## HN Wake

Bbates024 said:


> Sweet I have two books coming down in the next couple of days so I have a spot saved for you.


Thanks Bates!


----------



## verb

Salvador Mercer said:


> Sounds like you haven't heard of BookReport yet. I know what I've earned even on pages read (at least the best estimate which is very close) each day. Helps me to plan and set goals.


Salvador, no, I haven't heard of BookReport. What is it?

I'm deep-fried from the Sisyphean push to get *Zapped: an Edgar Rowdey Cape Cod Mystery* submitted to K Scout -- from their website I thought it would take 2 weeks till (if) my campaign launches, but ZOWIE! it was less than a day for approval, & launch is midnight tomorrow! (technically 12 AM Sunday)

So I just took a break from tweaking my website etc. to vote for Lunar Discovery on its last day, & Crying Woman Bridge, & The Ascendancy. HN Wake I'll add yours when Salvador's comes off.

Best wishes to us all!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> Salvadore do you have any last day stats to share with us. I know you were in H&T the last 48 hours straight! I was looking back through the thread and Jill had something like 382 hours in H&T with 1664 page views and was picked while Anya had 639 hours in H&T with 1400 pages views and was not picked. I guess I'm just looking to see if there is any rhyme or reason to the stats. I have a feeling they have to decide if they want the book before the end of campaigns to get back to people so fast.
> 
> HOPE YOU WIN! I'm looking forward to my email from scout telling me you won.
> 
> So far I had my best day yesterday with 24hour in H&T bringing my total up to 80 hours and I have 306 page views. 22 days left. Who knows if that momentum is sustainable. I heard the middle of the campaign is the hardest part when you do not have the benefit of being listed as new, or about to end.
> 
> I'll be putting in my nomination for Crying Woman Bridge when Salvadore's is done. Hope it helps!


My stats aren't even close to those. I had only 90 hours in the H&T category and only 544 page views. If the social media/following is a large part of the process then I doubt I'll be selected. Of course either way I'll post what they decide to do.



verb said:


> Salvador, no, I haven't heard of BookReport. What is it?
> 
> I'm deep-fried from the Sisyphean push to get *Zapped: an Edgar Rowdey Cape Cod Mystery* submitted to K Scout -- from their website I thought it would take 2 weeks till (if) my campaign launches, but ZOWIE! it was less than a day for approval, & launch is midnight tomorrow! (technically 12 AM Sunday)
> 
> So I just took a break from tweaking my website etc. to vote for Lunar Discovery on its last day, & Crying Woman Bridge, & The Ascendancy. HN Wake I'll add yours when Salvador's comes off.
> 
> Best wishes to us all!


OMG! 

You haven't heard of BookReport? There is a huge thread around here somewhere on it. It is a program that automatically adds your sales and pages read so that you can see daily, weekly, monthly or any other custom time frame exactly how much money your book(s) have made. It's pretty easy to download find and use and it's free until you make over $1k US in a month then it costs $10 a month and back to free if you fall below that again.

Thanks for the nomination and hope you do well when you submit.

Regards,
SM


----------



## verb

Salvador Mercer said:


> My stats aren't even close to those. I had only 90 hours in the H&T category and only 544 page views. If the social media/following is a large part of the process then I doubt I'll be selected. Of course either way I'll post what they decide to do.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> You haven't heard of BookReport? There is a huge thread around here somewhere on it. It is a program that automatically adds your sales and pages read so that you can see daily, weekly, monthly or any other custom time frame exactly how much money your book(s) have made. It's pretty easy to download find and use and it's free until you make over $1k US in a month then it costs $10 a month and back to free if you fall below that again.
> 
> Thanks for the nomination and hope you do well when you submit.
> 
> Regards,
> SM


Salvador, thanks - I just downloaded Book Report. I've been trying not to get too OCD about stats, but now that ZAPPED: an Edgar Rowdey Cape Cod Mystery just went live on Kindle Scout, I'm throwing restraint to the winds.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FCUZJ3DVQMCQ

So -- how do you find out how many page views you had on Scout? & how many hours on H&T?

& I'm also keeping fingers crossed for your good news....

Now,


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Verb,

I posted how to find the stats here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214231.0.html

Let me know if you still can't see/find them. Good luck yourself and I'll keep you posted though I may not hear news till Monday.


----------



## Bbates024

Also even though it says live they only update once a day from what I have seen. Mine is always sometime around 7am.

That is like a little morning sweetness, unless of course I had a bad day. Yesterday was my worst day stat wise.


----------



## verb

Bbates024 said:


> Also even though it says live they only update once a day from what I have seen. Mine is always sometime around 7am.
> 
> That is like a little morning sweetness, unless of course I had a bad day. Yesterday was my worst day stat wise.


Salvador & Bates, many thanks for your latest info - I thought I was pretty well prepared, but there's so much I didn't know about KS...& still is...


----------



## Salvador Mercer

No problem, this entire self-publishing business is several times harder than I ever thought possible.  I'm still learning after nearly a year at it.


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> I'm in! I just got the confirmation email that my submission was accepted. The campaign goes live tmrw midnight.
> 
> Thanks again to all who posted before: your info definitely helped me decide.
> 
> And best of luck to those who are still campaigning! (I voted for all the Kboarders that are currently there and am sending you strong karma.)


Wake, your book & mine apparently went live at the same time. After 22+ hours, my campaign still has not updated, i.e., no stats at all yet, although I know I've had page views & nominations. Are you seeing the same? (You got my nomination.)


----------



## Bbates024

I can tell you for a fact it only updates every 24 hours in the am.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Hey fellow Scouters!

I have negative news regarding my submission in that the Kindle Scout team declined my submission.  I wanted to make sure to thank everyone that was helping with my campaign the last month or so.  Foremost I want to thank my cover specialist, Cagnes, for making a super banner for me to use and also Jill for being so gracious as to host the banner and give me the html code, since I'm an old fart and not quite so computer savvy   I also want to thank the many kboarders who supported and nominated my book.  That was super seeing all those kboard links in my stats page.  I'm deeply humbled by how gracious my fellow authors are.

Something really cool that I wasn't aware of is that on my campaign page, which is still active for me at least, there is a button to alert every Kindle Scout who nominated my book when the book is published on Amazon.  I thought that was a very classy thing for the Kindle Editors to do for those submissions that didn't meet their requirements.  I wasn't expecting that and don't remember reading about it so I wanted to share that in case anyone else follows and doesn't get selected.  I am thinking the book's launch can still be a pretty good one with the mailing list and the notify button on my campaign page.

My second book taught me the importance of launching heavy to get onto the Hot New Releases list so I'm planning on a last revision then an edit and a couple of ARCs before publishing.  We'll see how it goes because it is in a different (but similar no?) genre.

I had a blast writing it and more OCD moments courtesy of Amazon on the stats page, though I'm getting better at going longer periods of time without looking at my KDP dashboard LOL.  I'll be scouting books and watching other submissions and as my last thought I'd say it was worth it to submit and to actually experience a campaign.  I think watching how Kindle Press handles things has taught me a bit on what I should be doing and not be doing.

So thanks for all the support and I have no doubt you'll see my book in my signature line soon


----------



## Bbates024

I'm sorry that you didn't make it, that being said your books sounded awesome and I will check it out when it's released. Amazon sent me an email that asked if I would like to be notified when it goes live, and I signed up. I didn't know that they did this and I thought that was a really nice touch to keep readers and Authors connected.

19 days left on mine here. I started out doing really well, but my last two days have left me in a rut. I hope it gets a little bit better and I have chance to win. Either way so far it has been an awesome experience. I'm thinking I might put the SYFY book I am planning for NaMoWriMo into Kindle Scout as well.



Good Luck Salvadore I hope you find success on release and that your other books keep doing well.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Thank you much and it was good to know that they asked you if you wanted to be notified.  I had a couple of folks post to my facebook page on that same topic.  Either way I have no regrets and my current two books are doing fairly well for a prawn


----------



## grendelguy

I just want to say I'm pretty impressed with the comraderie here on this thread. I've been trying to make a point of nominating everyone I see here who's in a Scout campaign and it's really cool to see so many others doing the same.

Here's a question I had after getting a few notifications of Scout winners: does winning once disqualify an author from future Scout campaigns?

Inversely: does losing disqualify an author from future Scout campaigns?


----------



## Jill Nojack

grendelguy said:


> I just want to say I'm pretty impressed with the comraderie here on this thread. I've been trying to make a point of nominating everyone I see here who's in a Scout campaign and it's really cool to see so many others doing the same.
> 
> Here's a question I had after getting a few notifications of Scout winners: does winning once disqualify an author from future Scout campaigns?
> 
> Inversely: does losing disqualify an author from future Scout campaigns?


Neither winning nor losing disqualifies you from future Scout campaigns. Two previous winners that I know have just gone through the selection process again. And basically, Amazon wants books they think will sell. So why would they decline one just because a previous one didn't win?

Even losing after running a strong campaign has its benefit, as you guys have noted, due to the email push to ask people if they want to be notified when your book is published. In a way, even if you lose, the time you spend on it is a "win" in terms of having that little extra mailing list push when the book launches. Just my take, but if I'd lost, that would have been worth it for me. I don't have much in the way of sales for my existing series and any extra interest for upcoming books is a big bonus.


----------



## Guest

Wow! I started this thread months ago and just now am reading all of these responses. Great information and some much needed encouragement to jump start me on finishing my first mystery novel and submitting it to KS. Thanks.


----------



## HN Wake

Hi all!

First, Salvador I was really sad you didn't get picked up.  But it sounds like it was good visibility regardless.  This household for sure is going to buy your book when it's released!  You are a gentleman and a scholar.  Keep doing what you're doing.

Thank you to everybody for your ongoing data!  It's been very helpful.  I'm three days in, haven't hit Hot & Trending, and would estimate I'm doing medium -- not great but not terrible.  Will have to pick up my social media game.  

Bates thanks for the info that the dashboard updates at 7 am only.  You, my friend, just saved me hours of OCD checking.

CJ - I nominated ya!

My sense is the same as those before me--this is worth the risk to diversify our platforms.  Worst case scenario: I do miserably, then I can start to figure out what I did wrong.  Those types of lessons are invaluable for self publishing: we have so few avenues for feedback in terms of marketing (thank God for KBoards.)  Clearly cover and first few paragraphs + opening line are crucial, crucial, crucial.  (Which was also a recent debate over on The Passive Guy.)

I would not say I'm enjoying this process but it sure is a helluva learning curve.

Thanks for the nominations!

HN


----------



## verb

Congratulations, Salvador, on running a strong campaign & getting so much insight about the process. Also, Jill & others, I agree -- there's a lot to learn from doing this, win or lose. I feel like I've taken a lot of marketing steps outside my comfort zone that I should have done a long time ago. And it is good to hear that Kindle gives us a way to follow up all this hard work.

I'm doing a reading in 2 weeks on Cape Cod where Zapped is set -- hoping the publicity around that will give it a boost. If anybody's in the area, come by the Edward Gorey House on 9/10!

Thanks to all for the many helpful comments & mutual support.


----------



## callan

So from everything I've read on this thread, success on kindle scout requires a heavy promotional campaign?


----------



## Bbates024

There was one person here that ran a super successful campaign and didn't win. So the campaign is just a part of the equation.


----------



## Jill Nojack

callan said:


> So from everything I've read on this thread, success on kindle scout requires a heavy promotional campaign?


There have been books that have been selected without a heavy promotional campaign. There are no hard and fast rules known for the Scout program, but I expect that unknown authors (such as myself, having been selected) benefitted from demonstrating that there would be interest in the book.


----------



## RochellePaige

Amazon sent an email out to authors today about Kindle Scout. I'd expect there to be some increased competition to go along with the additional awareness of the program.


----------



## Bbates024

I got that email today. Looks like they are trying to ramp up the submissions.


----------



## John Van Stry

Okay, Amazon just sent me an invite to join this program.

My questions is: Why?

You have to do heavy promotion to win, just like selling a regular book, and for what? 20 percent less royalties and a $1500 advance? It doesn't sound like a smart idea. If you do the same amount of promotion on your book, just to sell it, you should see great sales (if your book is good enough to win the scout selection that is) and you'll make more money, because you're getting a higher royalty.

And $1500? Really? For $10,000 I'd consider it. But $1500? Any book that wins the scout program should rack up that much in royalties in the first week.

I don't know, this program just doesn't make any sense to me. Did I miss something, somewhere?


----------



## Guest

vanstry said:


> Okay, Amazon just sent me an invite to join this program.
> 
> My questions is: Why?
> 
> You have to do heavy promotion to win, just like selling a regular book, and for what? 20 percent less royalties and a $1500 advance? It doesn't sound like a smart idea. If you do the same amount of promotion on your book, just to sell it, you should see great sales (if your book is good enough to win the scout selection that is) and you'll make more money, because you're getting a higher royalty.
> 
> And $1500? Really? For $10,000 I'd consider it. But $1500? Any book that wins the scout program should rack up that much in royalties in the first week.
> 
> I don't know, this program just doesn't make any sense to me. Did I miss something, somewhere?


Yeah, I got that email this morning and had the same thoughts. Sounds like too much work. If I had that big of a following on social media to get behind supporting my book in Scout, then I wouldn't need their program in the first place


----------



## Heatherly Bell

I got the same email today. Also wondering why I would choose Kindle Scout. It sounds like you must do a lot of heavy promoting anyway. I would think the point would be to have the Amazon machine behind your book.


----------



## Kenzi

I got the email, too, and came here to check others' experiences with it. My initial reaction was that 1500 was very low, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. It's easy to earn out, so you'd see profits soon, and you'd be saving the expenses for editing, cover art, formatting, and at least some marketing. ETA: is the 50% rate (just checked the email again) on net or cover price--does anyone know? ETA 2: for anyone else interested, I just found this in the terms and conditions on the website: _If we select your book for publication, you will be entitled to a $1,500 advance and *royalties on net revenues at a rate of 50% for eBooks*, 25% for audio editions and 20% for translations. _

The big benefit, in my eyes, is that it gets your foot in the door with Amazon and could lead to a chance for other publishing opportunities with them. Of course, if you have no intentions of going hybrid, it's less of a selling point.

If I had a book ready, I'd try this out. Maybe in the next few months...

Now I'm going to go nominate some books! If any of you have current campaigns up, please link them.


----------



## LizB

Question about genres: I know they accept romance, but do they accept gay romance?


----------



## John Van Stry

Heatherly Bell said:


> I got the same email today. Also wondering why I would choose Kindle Scout. It sounds like you must do a lot of heavy promoting anyway. I would think the point would be to have the Amazon machine behind your book.


Back in February I had the Amazon machine behind one of my books. End result, lot more sales, but less royalty. So income wise, it was a wash. Amazon's promotional services just don't seem to be doing the job any better than I am myself. Now in time that might change, but the only thing that Amazon does, is list the top 100 books in a category. Which helps you stay there, once you get there.

So I really don't see the benefits, at this time, to this program. I'm happy that they invited me, but I won't sign up for it, or put my next book in it, until I see a benefit. Especially as I could be earning bank in those 30 days they want me to wait.


----------



## LizB

Also, if your book needs a cover and copy editing, what are you getting from the program?


----------



## Jill Nojack

LizB said:


> Also, if your book needs a cover and copy editing, what are you getting from the program?


Visibility. Merchandising. Promotion. A publishing team that is excited about your book and wants it to succeed.

On my own, my book would never appear in New and Notable or other Amazon merchandising. I wouldn't get reviews by the people who got the book free during the preorder period. I would not have alsobots already in place at launch due to the Scout winners getting a free copy of the book.

I get being eligible for Amazon promotion without having to tip a magic algorithm.

I get camaraderie and support from my fellow winners, who are a very supportive bunch.

I only make a couple hundred a month on my current books despite being a reasonably competent writer and marketer. I have a tendency to believe that with Kindle Press as my publisher, my potential has increased for the success of the book they selected.

If you are already a big seller, then don't submit. If you are a good writer who hasn't yet gotten the elusive lucky break, Kindle Scout might just provide it. My advance on my Scout book already doubles my writing income this year. I like that.

So, that's what you get in exchange for doing the things you would normally do to publish (copyediting, cover, and telling a good story). If you are already successful, you don't need it.

But me? I'm looking forward to my launch which has been engineered by experts for my success.


----------



## LizB

Jill Nojack said:


> Visibility. Merchandising. Promotion. A publishing team that is excited about your book and wants it to succeed.
> 
> On my own, my book would never appear in New and Notable or other Amazon merchandising. I wouldn't get reviews by the people who got the book free during the preorder period. I would not have alsobots already in place at launch due to the Scout winners getting a free copy of the book.
> 
> I get being eligible for Amazon promotion without having to tip a magic algorithm.
> 
> I get camaraderie and support of my fellow winners, who are a very supportive bunch.
> 
> I only make a couple hundred a month on my current books despite being a reasonably competent writer and marketer. I have a tendency to believe that with Kindle Press as my publisher, my potential has increased for the success of the book they selected.
> 
> If you are already a big seller, then don't submit. If you are a good writer who hasn't yet gotten the elusive lucky break, Kindle Scout might just provide it. My advance on my Scout book already doubles my writing income this year. I like that.
> 
> So, that's what you get in exchange for doing the things you would normally do to publish (copyediting, cover, and telling a good story). If you are already successful, you don't need it.
> 
> But me? I'm looking forward to my launch which has been engineered by experts for my success.


I think that is fantastic. I will absolutely do that if they accept my genre.


----------



## Jill Nojack

LizB said:


> I think that is fantastic. I will absolutely do that if they accept my genre.


You mean like this one?

Romance > Gay Romance: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=gay


----------



## EllieKeaton

Jill Nojack said:


> Visibility. Merchandising. Promotion. A publishing team that is excited about your book and wants it to succeed.
> 
> On my own, my book would never appear in New and Notable or other Amazon merchandising. I wouldn't get reviews by the people who got the book free during the preorder period. I would not have alsobots already in place at launch due to the Scout winners getting a free copy of the book.
> 
> I get being eligible for Amazon promotion without having to tip a magic algorithm.
> 
> I get camaraderie and support from my fellow winners, who are a very supportive bunch.
> 
> I only make a couple hundred a month on my current books despite being a reasonably competent writer and marketer. I have a tendency to believe that with Kindle Press as my publisher, my potential has increased for the success of the book they selected.
> 
> If you are already a big seller, then don't submit. If you are a good writer who hasn't yet gotten the elusive lucky break, Kindle Scout might just provide it. My advance on my Scout book already doubles my writing income this year. I like that.
> 
> So, that's what you get in exchange for doing the things you would normally do to publish (copyediting, cover, and telling a good story). If you are already successful, you don't need it.
> 
> But me? I'm looking forward to my launch which has been engineered by experts for my success.


Fantastic post. I would absolutely go for it if they opened it to non us authors - we can't even vote or nominate books. And I thought Americans loved the Irish .

Really sorry to hear your book didn't make it Salvador - I was hoping it would - I love your posts and attitude on here. Better luck next time


----------



## NS

Bbates024 said:


> It goes live tonight at midnight!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K3H6W4OEKYS9


Nominated.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Thanks again for the well wishes.  I actually think (though I could be wrong) that if enough scouts signed up for release news then I may get a benefit from being in the program despite not being selected.  Also it gave me a bit of discipline in the fact that I'm submitting my Scout book tonight for a pre-order status and if able to align the stars, I'll get a few ARCs and a promo lined up for a September 24 launch date.  We'll have to see how it goes and in the spirit of kboards and the author's café, I'll report on my experience.

I am also thinking that there is always a chance that I'm not a very good writer.  I think the mere fact that we write somewhat shows a level of self confidence not normally found in the general population. It is challenging enough to be an indie writer, and for myself this program would have been at least one way to validate whether or not I have that skill set.  Still, since I'm an old fart around here, I don't shirk from challenges and, despite the many wonderful compliments about me being a gentleman,    I will say that not being selected has lit a fire under my ass and I'm excited to see what this book can do with a good launch.

Long term, I'm going to write all the books in my series, so at least 8 more coming no matter what.  Some success, enough to pay for the expenses I incur in writing them, is very welcome and indeed in three more days I'll finally receive those royalties from June and break even.  It's pretty much all gravy after that (unless I tank really badly).  So for myself I'd say my number one reason for submitting was a validation test and for me it is a win/win as even a rejection motivates me to do better.  Also it was a great feeling to know what those many trad published authors had to go through with dozens of query letters.  By comparison I had it so easy.  A few clicks, some typing for the program and in 32 days I got the same experience  

I'll be sure to post on my launch and also I'm rooting for the scouts behind me.  I don't think I'll submit again until after I complete my two fantasy series and that is 8 more books.  Thanks again for the wonderful support!


----------



## Guest

I decided today to publish my cozy mystery, "Death Goes to the County Fair," on my own rather than submit to Kindle Scout. The book isn't long enough; the manuscript is currently about 25K and I see it ending about 30K. I would rather publish a small book I'm proud of than try to jam it with more. Also, I don't like the idea of campaigning and stressing as to whether the book is accepted. It's kind of fun though to realize this is my fifth published work.


----------



## richard.r.fox

The discussion here was enough for me to take the plunge and put my YA SF action book up on Kindle Scout. If anyone's interested in seeing it:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BJREYTNOP2SM

I went with a pen name so as not to confuse my military SF audience that I'm building up.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Eight days left of the Kindle Scout campaign for Jeff McQuede mystery Crying Woman Bridge. Would I do it again...it's been nerve-wracking as it goes into hot and trending, then off, then on again. The big advantage is not so much the advance, but Amazon can do so much more for advertising a book than the author can. Please check out Crying Woman Bridge at this link:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE


----------



## M. Fox

My concern about the Kindle Press contract is that it gives Amazon never-ending exclusive rights over ebook and audio--in other words, as long as your book makes a certain amount of money during each 5-year term, Amazon will legally hold rights to your work indefinitely. I think this could be harmful to writers. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Bbates024

I have my book on Kindle Scout 15 days left before they decide https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K3H6W4OEKYS9

I think the thing I was looking for most was exposure to new readers, fact is if you have one or two books out sometimes it isn't easy to get that exposure unless you have ten reviews and surprisingly getting friends and family to write reviews was harder than I thought even with the offer of a free book. Anyways the exposure of having Amazon behind a new author can be huge, and some of the books have done pretty darn good. Not to mention KDP and that you retain rights to publish in print versions.

The 1500 dollars, to me, wasn't much that covers editing and the cover for most of my stuff, but getting my work in front of people is just to go to miss out on. I had one person contact me on Facebook that read the preview and said they can't wait to buy it. Plus if you have other books out and they like this one who knows you could get a bump in sales.

As for the worried about your rights, I'm not worried at all. Any year your book makes less than 500 in a single year or if it makes less than 25k over a 5 year period you can request your rights back. Right now on one book I would take five grand a year hands down and if it lead to sales of other books in either series and you made more even better.

Richard as soon as Crying Woman Bridge comes down I will nominate your book! I hope everyone that enters on Kindle Scout from Kboards gets a chance to taste victory. Also awesome cover!

I'm 50% done with my Campaign and have 106 hours in H&T and 466 page views. Traffic: From promotional efforts vs. from KindleScout site: 45% / 55%Just to give an idea on stats. Will it be enough who knows 
I really hope I win but if not I'll be sticking my SYFY book that I plan on writing during NaNoWriMo back in the program. It's been a fun experience and has really let me leverage the small mailing list I have. Also have had a pretty decent return on Facebook ads I set up 30.00 to go over 14 days. I really think having your own following back you is just a tiny part of the process, one writer here had numbers I would love and wasn't selected.

Jill had and was selected "Page hits: 1664
Hot and Trending: 382 of 720 hours (53%)
Traffic: From promotional efforts vs. from KindleScout site: 42% / 58%"

Anya had and was not selected
"639 Hours in Hot & Trending
1.4K Total page views"

Salvador had and was not selected " 90 hours in the H&T category and only 544 page views."


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> Salvador had and was not selected " 90 hours in the H&T category and only 544 page views."


Hehe, but looky what I have in my signature line... 

Yeah baby, she will see the light of day (as soon as the Amazon eclipse is over!)


----------



## Bbates024

I'm going to preorder it right now! Very nice!


Your Amazon.com pre-order of "Lunar Discovery: Let the Space Race Begin" is confirmed


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Hehe, but looky what I have in my signature line...
> 
> Yeah baby, she will see the light of day (as soon as the Amazon eclipse is over!)


Yeah! I will put it on my KU TBR, since I am in a "I am subscribed to KU" month. Of course, I bought Mr. Bate's Ascendency weeks ago and I still haven't gotten to it...

Sigh. But some day I will read all the books...as soon as I get the two books I'm writing published, and I learn how to live entirely without sleep...


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> I'm going to preorder it right now! Very nice!
> 
> Your Amazon.com pre-order of "Lunar Discovery: Let the Space Race Begin" is confirmed


Ah, so you're the guilty party, LOL. Yes, it shows that I have 1 single pre-order. Now if this eventually sells a million copies (say by 3016), then how special is that? LOL.



Jill Nojack said:


> Yeah! I will put it on my KU TBR, since I am in a "I am subscribed to KU" month. Of course, I bought Mr. Bate's Ascendency weeks ago and I still haven't gotten to it...
> 
> Sigh. But some day I will read all the books...as soon as I get the two books I'm writing published, and I learn how to live entirely without sleep...


Me too. I get your book for free and in advance  I'm lucky that I'm under 10 in my KU TBR list hehe.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

I've thrown my hat into the ring  I have a cozy mystery I'd written as an experiment and this is the perfect place for it since my regular followers are from a very different genre. Here's hoping cozy mysteries are popular!


----------



## HN Wake

Just a quick update.  My stats are pretty bleak.      Perhaps cover?  Perhaps spy genre?  

That being said, KindleScout was such an easy process that, for me, it was almost a no brainer.  I'm learning a ton as a newbie.


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> Just a quick update. My stats are pretty bleak.  Perhaps cover? Perhaps spy genre?
> 
> That being said, KindleScout was such an easy process that, for me, it was almost a no brainer. I'm learning a ton as a newbie.


My stats aren't great either. I'm posting a journal of my experience with Kindle Scout at http://ow.ly/RvPG1 -- so far, mostly what the submission/acceptance process jolted me into learning & doing.

I really like your sample, HN, & I nominated your book. But I'm finding that a lot of my fans are literary Luddites. One response to my Facebook post about Zapped's KS campaign: "We'll wait for the hardcover." Like asking for 1 finger on 1 key is too much of a stretch?!?

But as I noted on another KS thread, my impression is that Amazon's goal with Scout is to corner the fast-food end of the genre-fiction market, i.e., the one segment of publishing that's booming, especially among indies, but hasn't gotten much attention from traditional publishers. Your book & mine are both a little more mainstream -- e.g., Crime Wave Press probably would be happy to publish yours. I'm very curious to see if we get picked, for what that says about the larger Scout plan. If they don't think Zapped is a good match for them, that's useful info & probably true.

Salvador, I totally agree with your comments about what you've found out & how useful the KS experience is for your future plans. Go!!!

Bottom line, I'd love to have Amazon steam behind the series Zapped is part of. But I have a Plan B either way. If Scout takes Zapped, self-publish it in paperback (I've already ordered ARCs as raffle prizes for the reading I'm doing in 2 weeks), in hopes of boosting my whole list for the holidays, & if not, try a different kind of book for Scout, & either a small press or a group like Booktrope for my next mystery.


----------



## A past poster

Marianne Fox said:


> My concern about the Kindle Press contract is that it gives Amazon never-ending exclusive rights over ebook and audio--in other words, as long as your book makes a certain amount of money during each 5-year term, Amazon will legally hold rights to your work indefinitely. I think this could be harmful to writers. Thoughts, anyone?


It's a terrible contract to sign. If your book is good, they'll have a stranglehold on it forever. And if it's good, you can market it successfully on your own. Marketing will be hard work, but the profits will be ALL yours, not Amazon's in perpetuity.


----------



## HN Wake

Thanks CJ!  (I nominated ya when you first went up.  Grin.)

What I find super interesting is that the KindleScout audience is presumably a cross section of the wider reading population.  (Actually, maybe I'm wrong on that.)  So what I'm learning is that I need to laser focus on my audience because CLEARLY I'm not appealing at first blush to the wider population.

1.  I'm revisiting the cover.  Am hiring a designer.  Building a focus group of my thriller/suspense friends and polling them.  We'll see what that turns up.  One friend said she detested the waterfall on my current cover.  Wow.  That's a strong word.  ha ha ha.  But mind you, others said they loved it.  Go figure.  The majority vote in my poll will win. 
2.  Delving into my genre.  I write spy novels that are...thoughtful and political.  So am researching how many folks read spy novels that aren't action adventure.  (I have a great Goodreads thriller/suspense group and a LOT of them say they would never pick up a spy novel.)  Hmmmm....Perhaps time to revisit the packaging/blurb?  Focus more on the mystery and less on the espionage?
3.  And I reached out to a very highly recommended editor from here on Kboards.  If KindleScout doesn't pick this novel up, I'll definitely collaborate with her.  She did a sample for me and I really loved her edits/ideas.

So, the upshot: my KindleScout stats are bleak -- which stung at first -- but I'm feeling very excited about the book.  I learn something new everyday and that keeps me on my toes.  And so far all this market research and feedback loop was for free.  I am not complaining.


----------



## HN Wake

Marian said:


> It's a terrible contract to sign. If your book is good, they'll have a stranglehold on it forever. And if it's good, you can market it successfully on your own. Marketing will be hard work, but the profits will be ALL yours, not Amazon's in perpetuity.


I hear you, Marian. But almost every well known self-pubbed author--from Hugh to Konrath--that is with an Amazon imprint is extremely happy. For me, this seemed like a solid way to get my toe in that door.


----------



## Greg Banks

HN Wake said:


> ...1. I'm revisiting the cover. Am hiring a designer. Building a focus group of my thriller/suspense friends and polling them. We'll see what that turns up. One friend said she detested the waterfall on my current cover. Wow. That's a strong word. ha ha ha. But mind you, others said they loved it. Go figure. The majority vote in my poll will win...


Unfortunately, the attractiveness of a cover doesn't always equal sales, particularly if it looks great, but just doesn't appeal to your story's core demographic.

Can you use a pseudonym with Kindle Scout?


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Greg Banks said:


> Can you use a pseudonym with Kindle Scout?


Yes, I used one.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

HN Wake said:


> I hear you, Marian. But almost every well known self-pubbed author--from Hugh to Konrath--that is with an Amazon imprint is extremely happy. For me, this seemed like a solid way to get my toe in that door.


My toe hurts


----------



## Bbates024

I don't think they will have a stranglehold on it forever, again it has to be making more than 5k a year for five years straight or more than 500 in any single year. So in essence you can get your rights back from them if your books not selling. For those of us just starting out and having a problem finding readership, the risk is worth the reward. It is for me at least. If you put up your first couple of books and are easily making more sales, then awesomesauce for you.  For me the exposure is worth it in spades, especially if you get selected.


----------



## Greg Banks

Tricia Owens said:


> Yes, I used one.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## HN Wake

Salvador Mercer said:


> My toe hurts


Don' worry, Salvador. You are not alone. 

Bates, agreed.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

HN Wake said:


> Don' worry, Salvador. You are not alone.
> 
> Bates, agreed.


Hehe, no worries. I lived in Japan for 3 years while I was stationed in the Army back in the eighties so the Borneo/Asia take is interesting. I also write with some intrigue or suspense even in my fantasy genre and at least one reviewer picked up on it so you're submission is in a good genre imho. I added it to my nom list so good luck! Where were you living overseas most all of that time? I'm assuming Asia


----------



## HN Wake

Thanks Salvador for the nomination! Not sure it will help.   

Yes: mostly in Asia.  I love Asia!  My favorite places of all time are Angkor Wat, Bali and Boracay for vacations.  But there are just too many to mention in terms of great places to visit/live.  I never did get to spend much time in Japan though, I'm afraid.  I wish I had.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Well I liked your excerpt, I read it this morning.  You have a very descriptive talent and a good flow so you may do better than you think.  I'll watch intently and wish you and the others the best!


----------



## HN Wake

Salvador, you are extremely generous and it's kind of you to say.  Thank you!


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

I don't like not knowing if my book is about to fall out of H&T, haha. Like there's this mild but persistent anxiety in the back of my head.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Tricia Owens said:


> I don't like not knowing if my book is about to fall out of H&T, haha. Like there's this mild but persistent anxiety in the back of my head.


Good problem to have, mine fell out after only two days and never went back again till the very end. I'll look at your excerpt tomorrow, going to spend some time with my better half tonight now that we have some Amazon money


----------



## HN Wake

Tricia Owens said:


> I don't like not knowing if my book is about to fall out of H&T, haha. Like there's this mild but persistent anxiety in the back of my head.


Not a terrible problem to have.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Tricia Owens said:


> I don't like not knowing if my book is about to fall out of H&T, haha. Like there's this mild but persistent anxiety in the back of my head.


Yeah, that was a bad one. I am really glad that my campaign is over.

Sadly, because it's just the kind of wacky gal I am, it has been replaced by the persistent anxiety that I will fail to sell a single book despite winning. If I do actually do well, I'm sure I'll find something else to wreck my day.

BTW, Tricia, your campaign looks super pro. I think you will do really well.


----------



## Bbates024

Tricia Owens said:


> I don't like not knowing if my book is about to fall out of H&T, haha. Like there's this mild but persistent anxiety in the back of my head.


I hear you I had a little freak out moment when mine fell out. So far I have 13 days left I have 125 hours in h&T and 520 pageviews. No idea if that is enough to even get close, but here is me hoping it is. I have big campaign set up for September 1, Maybe I can stay in H&T until the end. I have a feeling the algorithms they have set up favor new books and books about to expire. Everyone tries to start their campaign off quickly so new books quickly become Hot and trending. I'm thinking on my next one I won't send out emails or do any promotions until my book falls out of the new category. I can't wait to add your book to my nominations.

The experience is completely nerve-racking and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Mxz

Does anyone know if Amazon takes a percentage of royalties for the paperback version.  Do they even make a paperback version?

Thanks!


----------



## Jill Nojack

Mela said:


> Does anyone know if Amazon takes a percentage of royalties for the paperback version. Do they even make a paperback version?
> 
> Thanks!


Scout winners keep their paperback rights. Kindle Press only handles the ebooks and audiobook.


----------



## Bbates024

Mela said:


> Does anyone know if Amazon takes a percentage of royalties for the paperback version. Do they even make a paperback version?
> Thanks!


They do not do any paperback version, so you can go through create space or publish the paper or hardback versions any way you choose. If you use create space its just their normal rates no additiom money taken from amazon.


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> Not a terrible problem to have.


Yeah, I yearn to worry about falling out of instead of into Hot & Trending!

That "join Scout" letter was badly timed for us, HN - I think there were 32 mysteries up the day our 2 went live, & now 47.

My page views are almost 50-50 from KS vs campaign. My publisher (@Boom-Books) just sent out a tweet for 3 new KScout mysteries, mine & HN's & Tricia's. (Scout amazingly seems to be OK with publishing books with another imprint.) Vickie, yours has been doing great all along.

I felt the same as you, Bates, about wanting my big push in the middle. At my reading in 10 days I'm giving out 3 ARCs, with promo bookmarks as raffle tix. My fans seem to be more place-based than genre-based, & unfortunately Cape Cod is still a wifi/cell desert or I'd make them all take out their phones & QR-code vote on the spot. Still, I wish I could have got this book & campaign up around Memorial Day.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Marianne Fox said:


> My concern about the Kindle Press contract is that it gives Amazon never-ending exclusive rights over ebook and audio--in other words, as long as your book makes a certain amount of money during each 5-year term, Amazon will legally hold rights to your work indefinitely. I think this could be harmful to writers. Thoughts, anyone?


I think that only matters if you want rights back. But if it is earning, then you are earning so I am not sure why you would want your rights back.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy Corwin

Jill Nojack said:


> Visibility. Merchandising. Promotion. A publishing team that is excited about your book and wants it to succeed.
> 
> On my own, my book would never appear in New and Notable or other Amazon merchandising. I wouldn't get reviews by the people who got the book free during the preorder period. I would not have alsobots already in place at launch due to the Scout winners getting a free copy of the book.
> 
> I get being eligible for Amazon promotion without having to tip a magic algorithm.
> 
> I get camaraderie and support from my fellow winners, who are a very supportive bunch.
> 
> I only make a couple hundred a month on my current books despite being a reasonably competent writer and marketer. I have a tendency to believe that with Kindle Press as my publisher, my potential has increased for the success of the book they selected.
> 
> If you are already a big seller, then don't submit. If you are a good writer who hasn't yet gotten the elusive lucky break, Kindle Scout might just provide it. My advance on my Scout book already doubles my writing income this year. I like that.
> 
> So, that's what you get in exchange for doing the things you would normally do to publish (copyediting, cover, and telling a good story). If you are already successful, you don't need it.
> 
> But me? I'm looking forward to my launch which has been engineered by experts for my success.


Those are really good points and exactly why I intend to submit a book in the near future. I hope it works out for you and anyone else who tries it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justawriter

Vickie Britton said:


> Eight days left of the Kindle Scout campaign for Jeff McQuede mystery Crying Woman Bridge. Would I do it again...it's been nerve-wracking as it goes into hot and trending, then off, then on again. The big advantage is not so much the advance, but Amazon can do so much more for advertising a book than the author can. Please check out Crying Woman Bridge at this link:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE


I just nominated you Vicki. Loved your excerpt. Good luck!


----------



## Vickie Britton

Thanks, Pamela.  Down to five days now, so every vote counts.  I try not to look at the hot and trending-one minute Crying Woman Bridge is there, the next it's not. The daily stats look pretty good so far.  So I'm hopeful, even though I don't really know how they make the final decision.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Bbates024 said:


> I hear you I had a little freak out moment when mine fell out. So far I have 13 days left I have 125 hours in h&T and 520 pageviews. No idea if that is enough to even get close, but here is me hoping it is. I have big campaign set up for September 1, Maybe I can stay in H&T until the end. I have a feeling the algorithms they have set up favor new books and books about to expire. Everyone tries to start their campaign off quickly so new books quickly become Hot and trending. I'm thinking on my next one I won't send out emails or do any promotions until my book falls out of the new category. I can't wait to add your book to my nominations.
> 
> The experience is completely nerve-racking and awesome at the same time.


This. I am dreading that middle stretch when I run out of people to steer to my campaign. I'm saving one promo opp for the end, but the middle? I suspect I'll be hearing crickets, haha.


----------



## A past poster

Bbates024 said:


> I don't think they will have a stranglehold on it forever, again it has to be making more than 5k a year for five years straight or more than 500 in any single year. So in essence you can get your rights back from them if your books not selling. For those of us just starting out and having a problem finding readership, the risk is worth the reward. It is for me at least. If you put up your first couple of books and are easily making more sales, then awesomesauce for you.  For me the exposure is worth it in spades, especially if you get selected.


You can have a few promos and sell more than 500 in a single year. Amazon has the power to promote your books and sell enough to keep you over the minimum. They have control. And they can keep doing it year after year if they decide it's in their interest.


----------



## Vickie Britton

https://picasaweb.google.com/111737118391589668959/August92015

https://picasaweb.google.com/111737118391589668959/August92015


----------



## Vickie Britton

We're down to the last four days now! I think we have a fair to good chance. Our cover artist did such an excellent job with the cover! It represents the atmosphere of our story well. Is Rae crazy--or did a ghost steal her baby?










 [URL=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE [/url]


----------



## Bbates024

Marian said:


> You can have a few promos and sell more than 500 in a single year. Amazon has the power to promote your books and sell enough to keep you over the minimum. They have control. And they can keep doing it year after year if they decide it's in their interest.


But that means they also need to make 25k for you every five years to keep them. I'm ok with that, it's better then I am doing right now in any single book If that leads to more sales on the books I self publish it atill seems like a win win situation.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Four days left on our Kindle Scout Campaign! I think our cover artist did such a great job representing our story of a crying woman and missing baby, an eerie bridge which might be haunted by a ghost.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE


----------



## Vickie Britton

Well this is the last day of our CRYING WOMAN BRIDGE campaign. Got my fingers crossed!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE


----------



## geronl

darn it, my nominations are full, sorry


----------



## Bbates024

Vickie Britton said:


> Well this is the last day of our CRYING WOMAN BRIDGE campaign. Got my fingers crossed!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE


I think you have a real chance, I can say for sure that if you don't win it isn't do to your promotional efforts, you have been in Hot and Trending a lot!

If you are comfortable with sharing your numbers after the campaign whichever way it goes please do. I hope that having some numbers around will give us a sense of what it takes to make it.

I know I have had to move some of my nominations around to books ending sooner to try and give Kboarders a boost, then I switch them back after the campaign ends. The good news is you can drop a book and pick it right back up the next day. Granted that only gives them the boost for the day and maybe takes it away from a book you like better but with only three spots it's hard to get all of these wonderful books in.


----------



## Vickie Britton

I'll be glad to share my numbers when it's over. I read on one website that someone who won had around 1200 votes. So that might help give an idea. Something strange--our campaign closes the 4th but this is listed as the last day. So I'm treating it as the last day. We've been on hot and trending a lot, but so have other books. I am hopeful! Last minute votes appreciated! 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE


----------



## Bbates024

I've noticed the way a campaign ends is weird it says one day left then it goes to last day. I've got you nominated right now. I guess we will find out by the weekend! I've got 9 days left and wnd on Sept 12.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Thanks for the nomination. I will nominate yours, as well. Yes it is strange. Yesterday it advertised one day left, which could have meant either yesterday or today. But I know now this is the very LAST DAY of my campaign as it says ENDING TODAY. Luckily, I had prepared to promote today, too, just in case. I wish I could display the fascinating cover but I can't get the image to come up here so I will just put the link. Last minute nominations appreciated!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJCOUR5XXLDE


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi all,

My Kindle Scout campaign for The Lost Art of Second Chances just went live this morning. I'm thrilled to find this group of Kindle Scout authors. Thanks so much for sharing your experiences.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ALMAM3A5NB8S

Courtney


----------



## Lucey Phillips

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Kindle Scout campaign for The Lost Art of Second Chances just went live this morning. I'm thrilled to find this group of Kindle Scout authors. Thanks so much for sharing your experiences.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ALMAM3A5NB8S
> 
> Courtney


I like the title. I read your sample and nominated you. Good Luck!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Thanks, Lucey Phillips. I appreciate your help!


----------



## HN Wake

Courtney, I just nominated ya!  It's a roller coaster!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Thanks so much! Really appreciate your support.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Can I ask where you all got your super cool banners to add to your KBoards posts for Kindle Scout? I'm a total KBoards newbie. 


Thanks!
Courtney


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

HN Wake said:


> It's a roller coaster!


Ain't that the truth! I lost steam once my book fell out of Hot and Trending. I just don't know where else to promote it. I've tried some fiverr gigs, FB groups, and of course I've bombarded all my friends. I think I'm just kind of bleh on it all now. I figure either Amazon wants my book or they don't. I'll just self-publish it if it's the latter, though of course it would be much easier if they took it. Ah, well. All of September to go...


----------



## grendelguy

Hello all:

I'm trying to stay on top of ALL the Scouts on this threat, but if ANYONE wants to send me a link to their Scout page as a reminder, go for it:
[email protected]

I'm only one person, but I really love the support on this page and I'll do my best to make sure I've always got three KBoards authors nominated at any given time!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Karen,

I just found the Boards yesterday--the same day my Kindle Scout campaign went live for The Lost Art of Second Chances. 

First, I saw your cover today and love it. I saved your book to nominate. The excerpt looks great and I really enjoyed it.

Here's what I did so far--I have no idea if any of this is working at all but I've been in hot and trending so that's good (I guess?? It reminds me of the scene in the US version of The Office. What's the ratio of Stanley nickels to Shrute bucks? Same as the ratio of unicorns to leprechauns.)  

1) I sent an email blast to everyone I've ever met and begged my family and friends to do the same. 
2) I posted on Facebook, Tumblr, Pinterest, and have been scheduling tweets via Hootsuite.
3) I also purchased a "boosted" post on FB for $30
4) I've been posting in any FB groups that allow self-promotion.
5) I'm a member of Romance Writers of America (RWA) and posted in their forums. 
6) I made special Twitter and FB banners in Canva

And that's all I can think to do. I'm planning another PR blast at the halfway mark and at the end. Does anyone have any other ideas how to promote? 

I'm happy to post the text of the email I sent out, if it would be helpful to other KBoards authors.

I'm so grateful to have found this group. I never anticipated how nerve-wracking this campaign would be. It's exciting and fun but I'm also kinda dreading the "big fat failure" note being sent to my kindergarten teacher (SERIOUSLY!) if I'm not selected.  

Courtney


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

I'm going to try the boosted post on FB. Thanks for the suggestions, Courtney! I'll give you a nom.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Glad to help, Tricia! How did you make that awesome banner? 

I also have your book saved to nominate as soon as my slate empties.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Well, I posted in my grade school alumni forum on FB. My kindergarten teacher nominated me. Super sweet of her!

I really don't want that not-selected note going to everyone I've ever known! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bbates024

I have a decent mailing list that far outweighs my books sold from being part of some promotions, I also did a Facebook ad during the campaign and reached out to friends and family.

I promoted it like a free book, because if it wins you will get it for free.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Well, despite getting 1400 plus views and being in hot and trending over half the time we weren't offered a contract on Crying Woman Bridge. If I could turn back time I'd go with Plan A and just publish the book.  Kindle Scout was a big disappointment.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Vickie Britton said:


> Well, despite getting 1400 plus views and being in hot and trending over half the time we weren't offered a contract on Crying Woman Bridge. If I could turn back time I'd go with Plan A and just publish the book. Kindle Scout was a big disappointment.


Sorry to hear that. But certainly some of those 1400 page views were from people who will become new and loyal readers that you might not have reached otherwise.


----------



## HN Wake

Vickie Britton said:


> Well, despite getting 1400 plus views and being in hot and trending over half the time we weren't offered a contract on Crying Woman Bridge. If I could turn back time I'd go with Plan A and just publish the book. Kindle Scout was a big disappointment.


Vickie, I got the email and was shocked! I thought for sure Crying Woman Bridge would be picked up. Weird.

While I'm sorry to hear this, I suspect you all will do just fine self pubbing! And perhaps you picked up some good exposure along the way?


----------



## HN Wake

Also, for the banner you link to an image hosted on a separate webpage (e.g. your website) and insert that code in your Kboards signature.  I found how to do it in the thread about signatures here on Kboard, but can't for the life of me find that right now.


----------



## Bbates024

Vickie Britton said:


> Well, despite getting 1400 plus views and being in hot and trending over half the time we weren't offered a contract on Crying Woman Bridge. If I could turn back time I'd go with Plan A and just publish the book. Kindle Scout was a big disappointment.


I'm really sorry to hear about crying woman bridge not getting picked. I saw it H&T a lot during your campaign. Hopefully, some of those page views will turn into day one sales. I know I'm hoping that if I am not selected the exposure through the campaign and the site will do something for my starting readership.

My campaign ends on Friday right now I'm at 257 H&T less than half but spent the last 5days straight there, and have 995 page views. Traffic for external 52% from Amazon 48%. I'm just hoping to ride out until Friday in H&T and I guess we will see. I know the stats are kind of interesting but they definitely do not pick from stats alone. One of our other Kboards had similar 1400+ pages vies and 600 hours H7T and didn't get picked.

So I guess we will see. (Gulp)


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Happy Labor Day! (For us Yanks LOL) 

I wanted to chime in and say that the disappointment is real, not wanting to minimize that, but the experience was a good one, at least for me.  I always thought of myself as a fairly patient person in general until I got to the world of Indie Publishing and I couldn't wait to simply click that publish button.  The KS experience helped me to see the moves/process a bit more clearly as it slowed things down and gave me a perspective that was lacking prior to submitting.

Also, with regards to a book launch, I received a couple of emails from failed nominations and the email has a link to click if I DON'T want to be notified of the books release/publication.  I don't know for sure what the effects will be once I click that, I'll be sure to post here and let you all know, but I feel that this email alone may be a very nice bonus to a book's launch, especially when the author is new(er).

As for criteria, who knows for sure.  We have at least one experience to show that page hits plus H&T stats wasn't the only factor.  KS is another gatekeeper and as indie authors we need to keep that in perspective.  When I read the tips for a successful campaign and it said "Now is the time to email that list you've been gathering for the last few years" I knew I was behind the eight ball.  I've only been published for six months now and my list organically went from zero to about thirty five during that time.  If not for Kboards, I'm sure I wouldn't have spent a single day on the H&T list.

As for the terms, I am pretty sure my books are/will make more than the minimums in the KS program so my objective wasn't really financial for submitting.  Instead I felt my weakness was in reviews, fan base building (email list, social media, etc.).  I was really wanting a chance to have an ARC program done for me as I'm finding my current efforts lacking.  I think it's good to submit to KS with clear objectives based on what each of us want to achieve the most.

Having said all this, I don't want to sound like an advocate for the program, but I think it's a worthwhile endeavor for many objectives for new(er) authors, though I dare say I'm fairly sure Amazon would like to nail down a few established authors.  FWIW, one of my favorite Sci-Fi authors has a contract with 47North, but self-publishes a second series on his own, so a bit of hybrid isn't a bad thing.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

I'm so sorry to hear that Crying Bridge Woman wasn't chosen by Kindle Scout. I was so disappointed when I got that email this morning. None of the books I've nominated so far have made it, which makes me even more nervous about my own campaign. Oh well, at least I'll be in great company either way.

Looking forward to reading the rest of Crying Bridge Woman when it's available.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Yes I've heard that is one of the benefits.  We'll see.  I'm looking on the bright side.  As soon as I get in the mood I'm going to press the publish button.


----------



## Bbates024

Salvador Mercer said:


> Happy Labor Day! (For us Yanks LOL)
> 
> I wanted to chime in and say that the disappointment is real, not wanting to minimize that, but the experience was a good one, at least for me.
> 
> Having said all this, I don't want to sound like an advocate for the program, but I think it's a worthwhile endeavor for many objectives for new(er) authors, though I dare say I'm fairly sure Amazon would like to nail down a few established authors. FWIW, one of my favorite Sci-Fi authors has a contract with 47North, but self-publishes a second series on his own, so a bit of hybrid isn't a bad thing.


Thanks for being so upbeat as always Salvador, I'm looking forward to getting your book on release day! (woot reorders) I can tell you that I am feeling the crunch right now. May campaign ends Friday at Midnight and I guess I will know by Monday. I'd really like to win but who know exactly what they are looking for, the stats seem to play a small part but it is also tough to know without being bale to see your actual nomination numbers, are they looking for a conversion rate from page views to nominations, or just if your book has a great cover and is well edited.

I'm feeling super nervous, but I am going to soldier on, back to writing the third book in my Ascendancy Origins series.

Just a quick stat updated I'm 281/624 H&T and 1k page views. 49% of the traffic is from the kindle scout site and 51% from me.


----------



## Bbates024

It's going to be harder (at least I think) to plug a more niche book into a program like Kindle Scout. The only thing I can think of for you is if you have readers that already read that style of book, or if you are part of any groups of writers or FB groups that would support you by going and voting or spreading the word.

I find this program is kinda tuff since the reason most of us are trying it out is to find new readers, if all of us already had an established reader base the program starts to lose its appeal. Granted having a book with an Amazon imprint could still do some good things for you if you had readers, I'm just not quite so sure who they are trying to attract with scout just yet.

I've enjoyed the experience thus far, spent 30 bucks on Fb adds, which might net close to nothing, but it at least reached people. The best thing I have found for marketing so far is the Kindle giveaway here on Kboards. The mailing list I have been building from there and the exposure has helped. It hasn't sold a ton of books for me but it sure helped me interact with people.


----------



## Bbates024

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,185427.0.html

It is a paid service, but the returns have been pretty good for me, and the person that runs it is an absolute pleasure to work with.

I used the September giveaway to have people check out my kindle Scout Page. It helped me to secure at least 200 views on my page. All I asked was for people to visit the page, not for nominations, my hope was that a few of them would read it and nominate the book, but there was no way I would ask them to.

It drove some traffic to my link for sure and probably bumped me back into H&T, along with an email blast and a few tweets, and FB posts.


----------



## Vickie Britton

Hi, everyone.  Thanks for all of the words of support!  You made me feel so much better about everything.  I think we came close and you can't fight the "powers that be."  Don't know when we'll publish the book, either this month or next, but we're not giving up on it.  I know it's one of our better books.  Maybe it was the genre they didn't like, Amazon doesn't seem to do a lot of mysteries that aren't thriller types.  But, hey, we've got a good book, a good cover, and some publicity.  For those of you who don't get a contract, don't give up!  I saw a lot of books on there that I really thought were strong entries.  Whether they win or not, I'd like to read the ones I nominated.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Vickie hit the nail on the head for me. I'd still like to read the ones I nominated so, as a reader, I'm glad that Amazon notifies us when the Kindle Scout books appear on Amazon, whether they are with Kindle Press or not.

Karen, I've used some Fivver people to post on Linked In and in Facebook groups. Just a thought for you for promo. Of course, I have no idea what's working and what isn't. I've also invested $30 on a boosted post on FB. I've got your book saved to add to my nomination slate as your end date gets closer. 

And Bates, thanks so much for the hint on the Kindle Giveaway! I've got your book on my nomination slate. Fingers crossed! Can't wait to read it either way. 

Courtney


----------



## Salvador Mercer

A trad published fantasy genre author that I follow actually blogged and dissected the Kindle Scout program from his established perspective. It makes for good reading if anyone is interested you can find it here: http://www.brianmcclellan.com/

Scroll down a very short ways to find it. If you read it let me know what you think here. I'm not plugging anything or anyone, I just follow this author on twitter (he doesn't know I exist) and I read this on August 26th so not too dated. Again, it gives an interesting perspective from a trad published and successful author that received a Kindle Scout email.

Other than that, we keep plugging away.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Does anyone know how many books are accepted in each round? I was just wondering if it's a manageable level, which would mean that Kindle Scout reads all the books at the end of each round regardless of how successful their campaigns (though of course they would factor that in.)


----------



## Bbates024

I don't think they have a set amount per say ending date but maybe an amount they would like to obtain monthly or quarterly.  If we look at the most recent month there was 1 book August 1st, 2 on August 7th, 3 August 11th, One August 17th, and then another was not selected until September 4th. Also, if you do a monthly 1 book in September so far, 7 books in August, 5 books in July, 7 books in June, 8 books in May, 11 books in April, 10 in March. So the number selected I think has less to do with ending date and more to with the number and quality of the books listed. As for reading them I bet they read at least part of every book, one thing I have started working on in my writing is making sure the prologue or the first chapter is action packed. I want to draw the reader in, present a problem, and then hit the details later. It's a different style then I am used to but if you only have the first 10% to grab someone's attention it better be a good 10%.

I really want to win but if I look at all the books around me and the amount selected per month it becomes a more daunting task indeed. Granted I would think Amazon writes off a certain number of books automatically based off of the cover, the blurb, and the editing that has already been done to the book.

Salvadore nice find on that article, it's funny the impression that I get from well-established authors is that they would never do Kindle Scout based off of the contract. It seems how the contract reads, and what the winners are actually reporting to us are very different things. The winners I have spoken with have all confirmed that Amazon does do another full editing pass, working with the author to make sure the book is in pristine condition before release. Also, they help with the blurb and so on. I would think it is in their best interest to do so, instead of just hitting publish because they want the book to sell, and they are attaching their name to the final product.

If I had an established fan base I probably wouldn't put a book in Scout, I might submit it to Amazon for publishing as a traditional publisher. Alas, I have about 10 fans, so growing readership is a huge deal for me, and winning this contest really gets your name out there in a big way. I still think Scout is a major win-win for new and upcoming authors. Even if I am lucky enough to win on this book I think I will still put my Nanowrimo book in, just to see what happens.

The last couple of days is pretty intense, I can already feel the weight of just wanting to know resting heavily on my shoulders. Newest stats 1.1k pages views and 305/648 H&T also was just added to the ending soon box today.If I can stay H&T until the end of my campaign I might break 50% in that category for the entire campaign. Again though the stats might not mean much Crying Woman Bridge had great stats and was not selected, it makes it hard to know what you are doing right and what you are doing wrong for them to select your title.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jill Nojack just posted that Kindle Scout is now opening to other countries! Yay!

http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2086457&utm_content=buffer61934&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Jill Nojack

Steve Vernon said:


> Jill Nojack just posted that Kindle Scout is now opening to other countries! Yay!
> 
> http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2086457&utm_content=buffer61934&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Which is major exciting, really. Woohoo! Scout is about to have a large number of new books. There had already been quite an influx from Amazon's recent email.

Just as a reader, I look forward to international authors being able to submit.


----------



## Bbates024

This will be awesome! I received a couple emails from people in my mailing list that could not vote from outside of the US, now they will be able to and receive books. Just awesome for everyone involved.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi guys,

I just posted a blog about my first week as a Kindle Scout nominee and thought I'd pass along the link. http://courtney-hunt.com/2015/09/update-on-my-kindle-scout-campaign/

I'm really wracking my brain trying to figure out what promotional activities to do this week. I have a big halfway push planned for the 18th and then near the end, I'll have my first novel on free promotion and my second up for pre-order. But...I'm still sort of lost what to do now.

Good luck to everyone else with active campaigns. Do any of the veterans have advice for enduring the long wait?

Courtney


----------



## Bbates024

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Good luck to everyone else with active campaigns. Do any of the veterans have advice for enduring the long wait?
> 
> Courtney


It only gets worse waiting the longer it goes on. 

Loved the blog article, it was a good read. Really there isn't too much to do outside of promoting when you can. I'm just working on book three in my Ascendancy origins series. Always keep writing!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

You're so right, Bates! I am on track to finish drafting my third novel tomorrow. 

The waiting is nearly over for you. You'll know this time next week. I've got you on my nomination slate. Good luck!


----------



## Bbates024

Also, I can confirm international is live! I reached out to someone that told me they couldn't nominate because they were out of the country and they were able to nominate the book today.


----------



## Bbates024

Oh man, I got the last day jitters..... So if I stay in H7T all day and get an average of the last couple days of page views I am going to come out somewhere around 377/720 for H&T today was the first day since the beginning I cleared the 50% for the campaign in H&T, and somewhere between 1.3-1.4 page views.  55% Kindle Scout site vs 45% my marketing.

Will it be enough, who knows good stats do not always translate into winning. I'm hoping since only one book has been selected since August 17th that I have a real shot. Maybe lucky timing, maybe they like the book, maybe I lose. Kinda nerve racking here at the end, just like it was in the middle. Oh well, guess I will find out Sunday or Monday. 

Good thing my wife has given me a project this weekend, painting the bedroom should take my mind off of the waiting game.....maybe...


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Good luck! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Andie

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HN Wake

Good luck!!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Good luck, Bates! You're on my nomination slate. Fingers crossed for a big win.

Courtney


----------



## barbie888

Nominated. Phew, I'm such a procrastinator


----------



## Bbates024

barbie888 said:


> Nominated. Phew, I'm such a procrastinator


I feel the same way sometimes. Not to mention so many Kboarders have great books up right now. Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm struggling to just try and forget about an doing some writing. It's going ok have a couple thousand words done today so far. I find myself clicking over to kindle scout often just to make sure I'm still hot and trending. LOL

The nerves probably won't go away until I hear from them one way or the other.


----------



## HN Wake

The VERY best thing about kindle scout is that the alternative is self publishing--which puts you back in control: the sky is the limit and it depends on how hard you want to work.  

It's not often one can say this: Bates, either way you'll be good.


----------



## Bbates024

So final stats 377/720 H&T, Over 1.3k page views, 57% traffic from Amazon and 43% driven by me. Once you go over 1k page views it only shows them in hundreds I'm pretty sure I was around 1375.

I got really lucky with a nice little streak at the end and spent 10 full days in H&T, otherwise my stats would have not looked anywhere near as good.

After the Campaign ended I received an email that said I would find out in the next few business days. Not sure if I'll get it this weekend but all the other emails I received when people were not selected came on the weekend.

It has been a fun and wild ride and I will update further once I hear anything else. Hopefully with good news.....


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> So final stats 377/720 H&T, Over 1.3k page views, 57% traffic from Amazon and 43% driven by me. Once you go over 1k page views it only shows them in hundreds I'm pretty sure I was around 1375.
> 
> I got really lucky with a nice little streak at the end and spent 10 full days in H&T, otherwise my stats would have not looked anywhere near as good.
> 
> After the Campaign ended I received an email that said I would find out in the next few business days. Not sure if I'll get it this weekend but all the other emails I received when people were not selected came on the weekend.
> 
> It has been a fun and wild ride and I will update further once I hear anything else. Hopefully with good news.....


You should find out around 12:07 AM EST on the second day after your campaign ends. I stayed up for it, and my email was there exactly when I expected it.

Good luck! Those are great numbers given the current number of books being put up for consideration.


----------



## verb

Hi all! I just got back from a week on Cape Cod promoting my Scout book, ZAPPED: an Edgar Rowdey Cape Cod Mystery. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FCUZJ3DVQMCQ

This was meant to be a fact-checking trip, but when Scout took ZAPPED, I added a reading Thurs. PM 9/10 in the village that's the book's fictionalized setting. For that I made & e-mailed invitations, which I also posted on social media -- a not-too-pushy way to remind friends to vote! I also made & gave away 3 or 4 dozen bookmarks, with the campaign on the front & my other books on the back. We used them as door-prize tickets at the reading, & I took them to libraries & bookstores. Also (harder) I made & gave away 5 paperback ARCs: 3 as door prizes, 1 to the gift shop at the Edward Gorey House that hosted the reading, & 1 to the bookstore that's also fictionalized in ZAPPED.

I've been blogging about my Kindle Scout journey & will try to update over the weekend. http://boom-books.com/whats-new/

Bates, good luck! You're 1 of my precious 3 nominations. And your stats are WAY better than mine: I haven't hit H&T at all.

Salvador, those were really good points you made a couple days ago, about the experience being a good one for exposure & learning, & stats obviously not the only factor.

As I've said before, it looks to me like Kindle Scout's target is market niches that are booming among indies but less among trad pubs. It's a good way especially to showcase multiple-niche books. My unscientific survey shows that whereas trad pubs want to know exactly how to categorize your book, the ones that do best on Scout are up in 2 or 3 categories.

I do think Scout is harder to crack as of Labor Day when they sent out that promo e-mail & seem to have launched a big push in general, including the expansion Jill noted to other countries. There were 20-some mystery books posted when I submitted mine, & now there are 50. ZAPPED got swamped -- pushed to p. 4 or 5 within a week. But it's well written & well edited; I'm curious to see how much that counts.

Thanks to all who've been sharing your wisdom, & good luck to all who are still in the arena!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

verb said:


> ... Salvador, those were really good points you made a couple days ago, about the experience being a good one for exposure & learning, & stats obviously not the only factor...


Thanks, I realize it is hard for us new(er) indies to get noticed and wanted to share something upbeat with those that may follow in my shoes (I hope not for the rest of you!!) but if so, it's not the end of the world and in fact, it has helped my introverted nature to try more social media marketing and get more active with the visibility challenges we all face.

Many would see my posts and think I'm an extrovert, but that is not really the case. I don't do social media well, in fact, I just signed up for that Twitter account thing and watched as I spent this year getting up to 29 followers. Now, I just started the FKG (Posted here if you want details on it) and after the Bronze submission to try it out, I went with the Platinum this time and added a Twitter follow as well as started a Rafflecopter (another thing I never tried before) to email my new subscribers with a second chance to minimize drop outs, though that will happen for sure.

My point is that the Scout program got me to step out of the shadows and get active. Kboards is where I really started to embrace this form/type of communication and now I plan on pushing my boundaries and seeing what I'm capable of as Author Incorporated  That is what us indies have to do. I'd prefer to just write, but that is not an option right now and I can thank KS for demonstrating that to me and inspiring me to make my own way for now.

I also really like the camaraderie on this board and want to be positive to my fellow indies  Good luck, I'm nominating like crazy and following you all.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Salvador Mercer said:


> in fact, it has helped my introverted nature to try more social media marketing and get more active with the visibility challenges we all face...
> 
> My point is that the Scout program got me to step out of the shadows and get active. Kboards is where I really started to embrace this form/type of communication and now I plan on pushing my boundaries and seeing what I'm capable of as Author Incorporated  That is what us indies have to do. I'd prefer to just write, but that is not an option right now and I can thank KS for demonstrating that to me and inspiring me to make my own way for now.
> 
> I also really like the camaraderie on this board and want to be positive to my fellow indies  Good luck, I'm nominating like crazy and following you all.


I completely agree with Salvador and my KS campaign isn't even over yet. At least five people, who I know fairly well IRL, have expressed astonishment about my writing efforts and only discovered that I write when I asked for their support with KS. This brought home to me that I really have to do a better job of self-promotion and talking about my writing efforts.

Also, I've learned a great deal about various promotional opportunities through my own efforts in promoting KS. So, whether I'm successful or not with KS, it's been an invaluable experience (if a somewhat nerve-wracking one 

Courtney


----------



## Bbates024

Ok, I've got zapped in now as well as Deceits of Borneo, and Her Sword Her Sheild, next is going to be Festival of Murder and The Lost Art of Second Chances.

I'm sure there is someone else that I need to have but man three slots fill up uber-fast.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Bbates024 said:


> Ok, I've got zapped in now as well as Deceits of Borneo, and Her Sword Her Sheild, next is going to be Festival of Murder and The Lost Art of Second Chances.
> 
> I'm sure there is someone else that I need to have but man three slots fill up uber-fast.


Thanks so much! And I'm dying to hear how you do. I keep checking the boards for updates to this thread.


----------



## geronl

Tricia Owens said:


> Good luck! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


nominated


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Thank you, geronl!


----------



## Bbates024

No word yet it's 1:10 am est now. Campaign ended on Friday and it's Sunday so this should be the second day, granted the email they sent me also said business days but I have gotten other rejection emails (for books I nominated) during the weekend so I'm just not usre.

It could be a good thing or a bad thing.I've got about na hour left in me and then I guess I'll see in the am.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

How could you go to sleep without knowing?  

haha, just kidding


----------



## verb

Bbates024 said:


> Ok, I've got zapped in now as well as Deceits of Borneo, and Her Sword Her Sheild, next is going to be Festival of Murder and The Lost Art of Second Chances.
> 
> I'm sure there is someone else that I need to have but man three slots fill up uber-fast.


Thanks Bates! It's weird to look on my Zapped page & not see your cover in my nominations anymore - hope you've had good news by now.....


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> No word yet it's 1:10 am est now. Campaign ended on Friday and it's Sunday so this should be the second day, granted the email they sent me also said business days but I have gotten other rejection emails (for books I nominated) during the weekend so I'm just not usre.
> 
> It could be a good thing or a bad thing.I've got about na hour left in me and then I guess I'll see in the am.


Actually, there have been a lot of vacations and the Scout team is running behind. I sent in something that would normally get an answer the next day and the publishing rep aplogized for it taking so long when she didn't get it done for three days. I'm in launch-panic mode, so it was a tough wait.

I apologize for making you stay up late! Two days really has been the typicall accept/reject email cycle. But I bet that means your book really is being read right now by whoever is doing the reviewing! Sometimes a delay is good.


----------



## verb

Tricia Owens said:


> How could you go to sleep without knowing?
> 
> haha, just kidding


Tricia, I just nominated you. Will add Courtney & others when spaces open up.

Now that there are literally almost 3 times as many books on K Scout as when I submitted Zapped, it's hard to keep track of who's ending soonest!


----------



## Bbates024

Hehe just knowing it could be done that night there was no way I was sleeping anyways got to be about midnight pst so 3am est nothing yet  I'm ok with the deley sometimes things happen and like you said it could be a good thing. I'd much rather have them take their time looking it over then rush through just to get it out of the way.


----------



## Tuttle

verb said:


> Now that there are literally almost 3 times as many books on K Scout as when I submitted Zapped, it's hard to keep track of who's ending soonest!


I use my saved books for books that I want to nominate once spots open up. When a spot opens up I just scroll through that list for whatever is going to end soonest, nominate it and remove it from saved. This way I've not missed any of the books I mean to nominate, I just nominate some of them on the second to last day of their scouting.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

I've got a question for you guys. If a book is selected by Kindle Press, can the author of that book set countdown deals on it?


----------



## Jill Nojack

M Stephen Stewart said:


> I've got a question for you guys. If a book is selected by Kindle Press, can the author of that book set countdown deals on it?


No. All deals, promotions, and merchandising are controlled by Amazon. You can ask for a specific date for a discount price, but they can't guarantee it as merchandising is done by the overall merchandising group rather than the Scout team.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Jill Nojack said:


> No. All deals, promotions, and merchandising are controlled by Amazon. You can ask for a specific date for a discount price, but they can't guarantee it as merchandising is done by the overall merchandising group rather than the Scout team.


That's what I figured, since they control pricing. So do they actually run discount promos? And do they tell Kindle Press authors ahead of time?


----------



## Jill Nojack

M Stephen Stewart said:


> That's what I figured, since they control pricing. So do they actually run discount promos? And do they tell Kindle Press authors ahead of time?


They do run discount promos - there are a number of authors who are on the month-long $1.99 sale that is being advertised on the site and on the Kindle ads this month. Sometimes you are notified in advance but for others they don't make the decision until a couple of days in advance, so it is difficult to arrange promos.

For someone who thinks like an indie, it's a tough adjustment. I had a big launch plan for my book, and now, there's not a lot I can do for it. I'm thinking it will turn out just fine, though.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Jill Nojack said:


> They do run discount promos - there are a number of authors who are on the month-long $1.99 sale that is being advertised on the site and on the Kindle ads this month. Sometimes you are notified in advance but for others they don't make the decision until a couple of days in advance, so it is difficult to arrange promos.
> 
> For someone who thinks like an indie, it's a tough adjustment. I had a big launch plan for my book, and now, there's not a lot I can do for it. I'm thinking it will turn out just fine, though.


Yeouch! That would be a huge adjustment! But what's stopping you from hitting a couple of mailing lists that feature new releases?

Does your book in Kindle Press also show up in your KDP dashboard?


----------



## Bbates024

No news yet. (hair falling out from stress continues) LOL.

Also I don't think there is anything that would stop you from securing your own advertisements/bookbub for your Kindle Scout book. The only thing is you don't have control of the price and have a 50% royalty. So when you do secure a promotion on your own you would have to take that into consideration.

If I win I plan on trying to do some outside promotions, I want the book to be as successful and as visible as possible. That will not only attract new readers but might generate some cross-sales with other books you have avaialable.

Hoping to find out about the book today, fingers crossed for a win. I still see on the site they haven't announced picking another book for September yet, also they have only selected one title since August 17th. So there is some room in there for me.


----------



## Jill Nojack

M Stephen Stewart said:


> Yeouch! That would be a huge adjustment! But what's stopping you from hitting a couple of mailing lists that feature new releases?
> 
> Does your book in Kindle Press also show up in your KDP dashboard?


Nothing stops you from doing that - and I have got some promotions lined up. I didn't even need it to be a new release as I got some good reviews from the books Scout gave away during preorder.

The problem is that the book will not be on sale. Most of the newsletters require that the book be on at least a 50% discount. Some of the books will have that, but at $2.99, my book will probably not be placed on sale by Amazon at a price I will be able to promote as a sale. Usually, the low price during the promotions is $1.99.

But I launched today, and I am quite satisfied by how things are going. But yes, you can always purchase your own advertising, but not controlling the price will make a difference in the way that can be done.


----------



## Bbates024

Awesome! Congrats on the launch, it's a little outside of my normal reading curve, but I loved the preview. I'll have to pick up a couple copies for the wife and I.   I see it in your signature so I am heading to the ZON now.

It's also great to hear that the free copies they give away actually translate into reviews before launch. That makes things much easier and should help entice new readers. Keep us updated on how it goes.

Wow your already in the top 100 in one of your sub-categories! AWESOME!

Had to find something to stop pulling out my hair, and it was writing.I just went over 20k in the thrid book of my Ascendancy origins series, that should make me about a quarter of the way through my rough draft. It's fun as the books I am writing get longer, the story gets mor interesting and intricate, and therefore more fun to write.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I've had the same problem as Jill with my Scout winner, but I started doing giveaways with a signed print version and also did a GR giveaway. Not sure how much that helped but there's some visibility. Remember, we still retain the print rights. I was notified yesterday that my book, A Scrying Shame, will be in the Amazon Monthly deals for $1.99 starting on the 21st. Super excited about that!


----------



## Jill Nojack

Donna White Glaser said:


> I've had the same problem as Jill with my Scout winner, but I started doing giveaways with a signed print version and also did a GR giveaway. Not sure how much that helped but there's some visibility. Remember, we still retain the print rights. I was notified yesterday that my book, A Scrying Shame, will be in the Amazon Monthly deals for $1.99 starting on the 21st. Super excited about that!


Yes! That is going to be so cool for you. You are going to do really well. The book is so good.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> Awesome! Congrats on the launch, it's a little outside of my normal reading curve, but I loved the preview. I'll have to pick up a couple copies for the wife and I.  I see it in your signature so I am heading to the ZON now.
> 
> It's also great to hear that the free copies they give away actually translate into reviews before launch. That makes things much easier and should help entice new readers. Keep us updated on how it goes.
> 
> Wow your already in the top 100 in one of your sub-categories! AWESOME!
> 
> Had to find something to stop pulling out my hair, and it was writing.I just went over 20k in the thrid book of my Ascendancy origins series, that should make me about a quarter of the way through my rough draft. It's fun as the books I am writing get longer, the story gets mor interesting and intricate, and therefore more fun to write.


Thanks for the support, sir. I hope someone in your household gets a kick out of it 

Yes, I was really pleased by the number of reviews I got during the preorder period.

Here is my new theory on this about why you want to kick butt to stay in the H&T, even if you are a midlister and a shoo-in without a big showing there:

The more books you give away before launch, the more reviews you get. My observations indicate that the books that were chosen without much time in H&T are really good books, but they don't have those early reviews going for them.

Of course, I could be completely wrong about that. I tend to make things up. Because writer.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

thanks for all the noms, guys. I feel very supported  

And, I can't believe it's taking so long for Amazon to get back to you, Bbates! They're being so cruel!


----------



## Bbates024

Tricia Owens said:


> thanks for all the noms, guys. I feel very supported
> 
> And, I can't believe it's taking so long for Amazon to get back to you, Bbates! They're being so cruel!


It will be worth it if the answer is yes! 

Maybe tonight I'll know!


----------



## Wired

Is the author allowed to update the book after it is published by Kindle Press?


----------



## Jill Nojack

Wired said:


> Is the author allowed to update the book after it is published by Kindle Press?


The only time the book can be updated is for major structural problems, which shouldn't happen in the first place, ones hopes. So, you can't update links, back matter, etc. You have to plan that as best you can in advance knowing that it's going to be carved in stone.


----------



## barbie888

Another sleepless night?   Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bbates024

I see that 5 Spot was selected (within 48 hours) I'm pretty sure that ended two or three days after my campaign but no news yet. With them going worldwide and launching several books this month, I bet they are busy. Guess I might find out tomorrow. (maybe)

In my mind, I now see two scouters (people that work there) debating over if they will take it or not trying to sway people to their cause. I hope it works out in my favor but who knows.


----------



## HN Wake

Bates: am sending you massive good vibes!  You were H&T a lot!


----------



## Bbates024

HN Wake said:


> Bates: am sending you massive good vibes! You were H&T a lot!


Thank you! Another book my wife had in hers list Wild Omens was not selected tonight, that campaign ended three days after mine, so I'm not exactly sure what's going on now. My last day available for nominations was September 11th.

At this point, you might find out about your book before I do. 

Again I am hoping the delay is a very positive thing, I feel like if I was being outright rejected they would have sent me something by now. I hope the people pitching for my book to win come out victorious. Huzzah!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi all,

Just wanted to check in and say hello. I've still got 15 days to go on my campaign and it seems endless. I think that 30 days might be just too long for a sustained campaign like this. 

Was anyone else surprised that Wilde Omens didn't make it? I thought it was in H&T a lot. 

I've got Deceits of Borneo in my nomination slate and everyone else bookmarked to add as time grows closer. 

Bates, I'm so sorry they're keeping you waiting so long!

How is everyone else doing?

Courtney


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to check in and say hello. I've still got 15 days to go on my campaign and it seems endless. I think that 30 days might be just too long for a sustained campaign like this.


I agree with this. Hitting the midpoint was just awful. You run out of ideas and you begin to feel like you'll never see H&T again. In my case I finally had to buckle down and invest in several Facebook ads. They've put me back in H&T, but I'm not sure if it's too little too late (or what I'm doing to do at the end). I think this would have been more manageable at three weeks or maybe even two weeks. At least with that kind of rapid turnaround you'd get a lot of books going through the program.


----------



## verb

Courtney, thanks if your nominations include ZAPPED! Just 3 days to go, & although readers' comments have been very positive, the book got buried in the flood after Kindle Scout's mass invitation for authors to submit. At this point my page views are only 42% from people browsing on Scout.

Bates, any news yet? Sounds like you also got tsunami'd. I wonder how the huge surge in Scout candidates will affect the % they pick, as well as what they do for winners.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Verb,

I've got one nomination ending today and Zapped is next up in my saved books. I've got you saved to nominate, just like Tricia. I want to make sure to nominate all the KBoards authors! 

Fingers crossed for all of us!

Courtney


----------



## Bbates024

Yeah my wife had Wild Omens in her nominations, she loved the cover and told me a few times that was probably my biggest direct competition.

I'm not sure what happened with mine, I ended Friday at midnight, I think Wild Omens ended Monday at midnight. So I am holding out hope that the longer wait means they are going to pick me.

I've taken some of the other suggestions and added a bunch of Kboarders books to my watchlist so I can add them in expiring order. Courtney your books seems to be doing great, and you too Trisha.

I've got zapped in my list now 

I wish we could all just win, oh well back to the waiting game.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Donna White Glaser said:


> I've had the same problem as Jill with my Scout winner, but I started doing giveaways with a signed print version and also did a GR giveaway. Not sure how much that helped but there's some visibility. Remember, we still retain the print rights. I was notified yesterday that my book, A Scrying Shame, will be in the Amazon Monthly deals for $1.99 starting on the 21st. Super excited about that!


Awesome visibility! 
Scrying will do great.


----------



## HN Wake

Thanks Courtney!  

I will say, having never reached H&T it took the pressure off.  I'm not at all optimistic but as I've mentioned earlier, this has been a superb learning experience.  I don't regret it at all.  And who knows, I might get some new readers.  

It was/is exciting to see the others do so well.


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> Thanks Courtney!
> 
> I will say, having never reached H&T it took the pressure off. I'm not at all optimistic but as I've mentioned earlier, this has been a superb learning experience. I don't regret it at all. And who knows, I might get some new readers.
> 
> It was/is exciting to see the others do so well.


I second all of that!

Has anybody looked into Aerbook as a promo tool? 
http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/digital/retailing/article/61453-aerbook-turns-social-media-into-a-virtual-bookstore.html


----------



## Bbates024

Another night and no new news..... I guess if it goes past tomorrow night at midnight a full week after my campaign ended I'll send them an email just to check.

The last thing I want to do is seem to pushy when looking for a response, but other campaigns that have ended days after mine have already been selected or rejected. It really does seem like everyone else is selected or reject in 48 hours still.


----------



## Andie

No news is usually good news in publishing - in my experience, anyway. Fingers crossed for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Bbates024 said:


> Another night and no new news..... I guess if it goes past tomorrow night at midnight a full week after my campaign ended I'll send them an email just to check.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is seem to pushy when looking for a response, but other campaigns that have ended days after mine have already been selected or rejected. It really does seem like everyone else is selected or reject in 48 hours still.


Been following & rooting for you. Hang in there. Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Bbates024 said:


> Another night and no new news..... I guess if it goes past tomorrow night at midnight a full week after my campaign ended I'll send them an email just to check.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is seem to pushy when looking for a response, but other campaigns that have ended days after mine have already been selected or rejected. It really does seem like everyone else is selected or reject in 48 hours still.


Have you check on your campaign page? It's rare for anyone to go more than 48-72 hours. My book went off campaign on Friday and I was notified on Saturday. However, another girl who also ended on that Friday didn't hear until Tuesday. And she was a winner too. So don't despair but I would check my spam filter and if nothing's there, then go ahead and email them. Good luck!


----------



## HN Wake

ebbrown said:


> Been following & rooting for you. Hang in there. Fingers crossed for ya.


Bates, I suspect a lot of similar sentiments around here.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Rooting for you too, Bates! 

Courtney


----------



## Bbates024

Donna White Glaser said:


> Have you check on your campaign page? It's rare for anyone to go more than 48-72 hours. My book went off campaign on Friday and I was notified on Saturday. However, another girl who also ended on that Friday didn't hear until Tuesday. And she was a winner too. So don't despair but I would check my spam filter and if nothing's there, then go ahead and email them. Good luck!


I was thinking that was the case, since books that ended three days after mine have been selected or rejected. I checked my spam file and didn't see anything, but all the other emails from Scout have been fine. My campaign page still shows In Review so I'm not sure. I just shot them a very pleasant email. The last thing I want to do is sound like I don't appreciate the program because I think it's fantastic. Not to mention everyone I have spoken to here on the Kboards has been super supportive and wonderful to talk to. So it's been a great experience overall.

So hopefully a positive response is in the works.

Thanks for all the well wishes! It's been a stressful week waiting on the news.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I'm sure it's been very stressful! The "In Review" still there is a good sign.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> I was thinking that was the case, since books that ended three days after mine have been selected or rejected. I checked my spam file and didn't see anything, but all the other emails from Scout have been fine. My campaign page still shows In Review so I'm not sure. I just shot them a very pleasant email. The last thing I want to do is sound like I don't appreciate the program because I think it's fantastic. Not to mention everyone I have spoken to here on the Kboards has been super supportive and wonderful to talk to. So it's been a great experience overall.
> 
> So hopefully a positive response is in the works.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes! It's been a stressful week waiting on the news.


Sending the email was a good idea, but just keep in mind they are really busy right now and things are actually going slower than usual getting to all of the email, too.

But I completely feel for your stress! Here's hoping you get a good outcome. I check my "past nominations" everyday to see if they got it decided, and I even I feel frustrated it's not there yet.


----------



## Bbates024

Tonight at midnight will be a full week since the campaign  ended. Hehe I dont mind waiting to much especially if it's a winner. I guess we will find out soonish. I'm checjed out your books and you are both doing so well in the rankings, it is great to see that kind if success. I hope it just gets better and better for you!


----------



## Bbates024

Well it looks like we didn't have to wait until midnight to get the answer. I wasn't selected for publication. I'll be keeping an eye in this thread and look for the book to come out after another round of small revisions and some formatting time. Still nit sure why it took a full week to be rejected guess I'll never know.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

I'm so sorry, Bates. What a bummer, especially after making you wait so long. I'm looking forward to seeing your book up on Kindle soon!

Courtney


----------



## Bbates024

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> I'm so sorry, Bates. What a bummer, especially after making you wait so long. I'm looking forward to seeing your book up on Kindle soon!
> 
> Courtney


Thank you so much!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Aww... that sucks, Bates. Good luck on your new release though!


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

That is incredibly disheartening news. Your writing was good and you had plenty of interest...what more could Amazon want? Now I'm kind of depressed.

On the brighter side, as everyone has said, you'll undoubtedly launch to a great start, what with all the interest you've gleaned through the program.


----------



## geronl

I got the email too...

"if the unspeakable happens... "

Now I await Borneo!


----------



## Bbates024

I really wanted to make sure my thank you email was a little tongue in cheek. Thank you all for the support! I'm going to change one small thing run it back through my wonderful proofreader DJ and it will be release time.


----------



## barbie888

Sorry to hear this. I was in the 'no news is good news' camp.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Sounds to me like you almost made it.  Perhaps your book was right on the cut off?  I look forward to reading it anyway when you self pub.  Great campaign btw, you did a great job and loved reading your reports.  Keep writing my friend


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bbates024 said:


> Well it looks like we didn't have to wait until midnight to get the answer. I wasn't selected for publication. I'll be keeping an eye in this thread and look for the book to come out after another round of small revisions and some formatting time. Still nit sure why it took a full week to be rejected guess I'll never know.


Got the email while I was working, and I as bummed. Your thank you email was great, though! Here's hoping you get lots of newsletter sign ups so that the book launches really well.


----------



## HN Wake

Bates: well that was a surprise email!  I was convinced you were a shoe-in.  Wow.  They must have some really really tough criteria. 

I'll echo our friends above, you ran a superb campaign and your updates were extremely helpful.  You are a true team player and you had a lot of great support here on Kboards.  *heart warms*

Good luck with the new launch!  I'm excited for you.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

HN Wake said:


> They must have some really really tough criteria.


From what I hear, it's gotten tougher and tougher to hit and stay in the H&T list and to be chosen. As KS gets more widely accepted, more people are entering. Plus AMZ just sent out a huge email inviting writers to enter. It's definitely getting more difficult to campaign.


----------



## verb

Salvador Mercer said:


> Sounds to me like you almost made it. Perhaps your book was right on the cut off? I look forward to reading it anyway when you self pub. Great campaign btw, you did a great job and loved reading your reports. Keep writing my friend


Bates, I agree with Salvador -- you did a great job & it sounds like a close decision.

Have ANY books been chosen for publication since Kindle's massive call for projects, & the huge wave of new entries that followed? Maybe it's all in the timing.

Fingers crossed for Borneo & Zapped ending in 2 days!


----------



## verb

Salvador Mercer said:


> Sounds to me like you almost made it. Perhaps your book was right on the cut off? I look forward to reading it anyway when you self pub. Great campaign btw, you did a great job and loved reading your reports. Keep writing my friend


Bates, I agree with Salvador -- you did a great job & it sounds like a close decision.

Have ANY books been chosen for publication since Kindle's massive call for projects, & the huge wave of new entries that followed? Maybe it's all in the timing.

Fingers crossed for Borneo & Zapped, now on our last day... At last, Zapped is Hot! Thanks all for your support, & best wishes whatever direction we go.


----------



## Joe M

Salvador Mercer said:


> Hey fellow Scouters!
> 
> I have negative news regarding my submission in that the Kindle Scout team declined my submission. I wanted to make sure to thank everyone that was helping with my campaign the last month or so. Foremost I want to thank my cover specialist, Cagnes, for making a super banner for me to use and also Jill for being so gracious as to host the banner and give me the html code, since I'm an old fart and not quite so computer savvy  I also want to thank the many kboarders who supported and nominated my book. That was super seeing all those kboard links in my stats page. I'm deeply humbled by how gracious my fellow authors are.
> 
> Something really cool that I wasn't aware of is that on my campaign page, which is still active for me at least, there is a button to alert every Kindle Scout who nominated my book when the book is published on Amazon. I thought that was a very classy thing for the Kindle Editors to do for those submissions that didn't meet their requirements. I wasn't expecting that and don't remember reading about it so I wanted to share that in case anyone else follows and doesn't get selected. I am thinking the book's launch can still be a pretty good one with the mailing list and the notify button on my campaign page.
> 
> My second book taught me the importance of launching heavy to get onto the Hot New Releases list so I'm planning on a last revision then an edit and a couple of ARCs before publishing. We'll see how it goes because it is in a different (but similar no?) genre.
> 
> I had a blast writing it and more OCD moments courtesy of Amazon on the stats page, though I'm getting better at going longer periods of time without looking at my KDP dashboard LOL. I'll be scouting books and watching other submissions and as my last thought I'd say it was worth it to submit and to actually experience a campaign. I think watching how Kindle Press handles things has taught me a bit on what I should be doing and not be doing.
> 
> So thanks for all the support and I have no doubt you'll see my book in my signature line soon


I know this is way late, but I was reading through the thread and wanted to say that you're a class act and I hope youve got youre book up by now.


----------



## HN Wake

Woo Hoo!  Zapped and Deceits of Borneo are Hot and Trending!! Last day fever pitch!  Verb, finally we have arrived.    

A personal thanks to everyone.  Deceits got a HUGE amount of support from Kboarders.  HUGE.  Clearly, there are a TON of supportive folks here.  The camaraderie helped grow the thick skin that much quicker during a public competition, that at times, provoked feelings of impotency and deficiency.  A sincere thank you to both the vocal and silent supporters.  Thank you. - HN  (PS I would do it again.  I learned a ton.)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

HN Wake said:


> Woo Hoo! Zapped and Deceits of Borneo are Hot and Trending!! Last day fever pitch! Verb, finally we have arrived.
> 
> A personal thanks to everyone. Deceits got a HUGE amount of support from Kboarders. HUGE. Clearly, there are a TON of supportive folks here. The camaraderie helped grow the thick skin that much quicker during a public competition, that at times, provoked feelings of impotency and deficiency. A sincere thank you to both the vocal and silent supporters. Thank you. - HN (PS I would do it again. I learned a ton.)


Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

HN Wake said:


> Woo Hoo! Zapped and Deceits of Borneo are Hot and Trending!! Last day fever pitch! Verb, finally we have arrived.
> 
> A personal thanks to everyone. Deceits got a HUGE amount of support from Kboarders. HUGE. Clearly, there are a TON of supportive folks here. The camaraderie helped grow the thick skin that much quicker during a public competition, that at times, provoked feelings of impotency and deficiency. A sincere thank you to both the vocal and silent supporters. Thank you. - HN (PS I would do it again. I learned a ton.)


Yay! Go! Go! Go!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed! GO! GO! GO!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Joe M said:


> I know this is way late, but I was reading through the thread and wanted to say that you're a class act and I hope youve got youre book up by now.


Thank you Joe, that made my day! 

FWIW, my little book goes live this Thursday the 24th and I have a pretty big promo planned that I intend to post on for those interested in following. It involves not just paid sites, but email lists and a rafflecopter giveaway so we'll see how it goes.

Thanks for taking the time to share and I'm crossing my fingers for the current nominees. I'm in line for Bates' book when it goes live or up for preorder so this has been fun and a great experience with my fellow kboarders.

Happy writing, er publishing!


----------



## Bbates024

I cant wait to see what happens this week with your books, I hope you get picked. I have both of you in my list and two more Kboarders books ready to go when your done. It would be nice to get some more good news going in this thread. You guys rock!


----------



## SelaTyron

I tried the Kindle Scout program earlier this summer. It started out with a bang, but flopped. I wish I'd just went with self-publishing via KDP and saved myself some time. TPTB behind Kindle Scout don't really tell you all the specifics on how your book did or what you could have done differently. There's no real feedback. 

BUT, I did not already have an author platform (I'm still working on developing it). The only way Kindle Scout would be beneficial is to someone who already has a good platform in place. If you already have that, why would you need Kindle Scout? (That's a head-scratcher.)

I went ahead and self-published anyway on my own. Now everyone that knew about the campaign and supported me is confused and thinks the book got selected and that they're due a free book. Their eyes glaze over when I try to explain what really happened.

I was lured in by the possibility of getting that royalty check right off the bat. My thought was to use it to pay for editing on my second book (I had a Kickstarter to get the $ for book 1) and have a big entity like Kindle Press handle the promo side of the book. So, that didn't happen. And I'm actually sort glad. I've learned a lot. And still am learning.

Like that time I picked Book Tango to distribute my book. Hilarious! (It's been nearly 6 weeks and I still don't know how many books I've sold. They hold your sales numbers hostage, BTW.)


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

I thought for sure Wanderlust was going to be picked up but it was rejected last night. It had good writing, a good enough cover, and it was a thriller, so it's a popular genre...Wish I knew what Amazon is looking for.


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> Woo Hoo! Zapped and Deceits of Borneo are Hot and Trending!! Last day fever pitch! Verb, finally we have arrived.
> 
> A personal thanks to everyone. Deceits got a HUGE amount of support from Kboarders. HUGE. Clearly, there are a TON of supportive folks here. The camaraderie helped grow the thick skin that much quicker during a public competition, that at times, provoked feelings of impotency and deficiency. A sincere thank you to both the vocal and silent supporters. Thank you. - HN (PS I would do it again. I learned a ton.)


Thanks again to everyone from me, too. I've learned more from this KBoards group than from KScout about how KS works.

A lot of the process has just been baffling, as everybody else has noted -- what ARE they looking for? And why, after making no waves for 4 weeks, did Zapped (& Borneo?) suddenly leap into H&T & stay there through their last couple days? I assumed that was my many last-minute friends who said "Oh, I meant to vote, do I still have time?" or "I just sent out an email about your book." But the % who discovered it on the Scout site went UP & the % from my own marketing went DOWN when the book was hottest...which sounds like a feedback loop: casual browsers pay more attention to Hot or Ending Soon?

Anyhow, if I do this again, I'd write a different kind of book specifically for Scout -- shorter, punchier, less like a film & more like a TV episode.

Fingers crossed for everyone here. Courtney, I just added you to my nominations.


----------



## verb

PS - Kindle Press has only picked 3 books for publication in the past month, after picking 6 in the first 2 weeks of August. So they really have backed off since their worldwide call for submissions around Labor Day.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

First, Verb, thanks so much for adding me to your nominations slate.

And second, I too have been really puzzled over what hasn't been chosen. There were several (Bates among them) that I thought were total shoe-ins. They also do seem to be choosing less over all than in the past. I actually wonder if that's a budgetary issue. Like they only have an operating budget of X which equals Y advances. I'm only guessing that but it does seem curious. 

I stayed H&T for most of the first half of the campaign and now rotate in and out several times a day. I'm still paying for a FB ad and have done a few Fivver gigs. I'm just out of social media levers to pull now and I've still got 11 days left. 

For me, I could have uploaded my book to KDP and instead chose the KS route just to see. It has been good at general publicity for my books especially among my RL friends. We shall see in a week and a half or so


----------



## Jill Nojack

verb said:


> A lot of the process has just been baffling, as everybody else has noted -- what ARE they looking for? And why, after making no waves for 4 weeks, did Zapped (& Borneo?) suddenly leap into H&T & stay there through their last couple days? I assumed that was my many last-minute friends who said "Oh, I meant to vote, do I still have time?" or "I just sent out an email about your book." But the % who discovered it on the Scout site went UP & the % from my own marketing went DOWN when the book was hottest...which sounds like a feedback loop: casual browsers pay more attention to Hot or Ending Soon?


People who have the book in their saved list move if over to a nomination as other books fall off. There are a lot of readers who hang around for the free books and always have a full nomination list.

Also, you become visible again in the last few days from being on the ending soon list, so more site visitors will see it again.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

verb said:


> Anyhow, if I do this again, I'd write a different kind of book specifically for Scout -- shorter, punchier, less like a film & more like a TV episode.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone here. Courtney, I just added you to my nominations.


I don't know, I really enjoyed what you wrote. I found it super funny and entertaining. It caught me off-guard by how funny it was. I hope it gets picked because I want a copy!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

And now it's international! Expect it to get a lot busier soon. Wonder if that will mean more books in Amazon imprint, or a smaller percentage of authors picked.


----------



## Bbates024

I think I might still try and put my science fiction book in that I am planning to write for NaNoWriMo into the program. I'm not sure though they seem to be sticking with Mystery, Romance, Thriller titles which makes sense since those have pretty big audiences. Early on they seemed dot have a wider range of selections.

Before I make the decision to do it again I'll be checking out the books that have made it. That way I know I'm not dipping my foot into to cool of waters first.

Either way I'm excited about the experience still even though I wasn't selected. I received a couple emails from people that liked the book, and I'm sending a few people a free copy to get some reviews up. It was a positive although mind boggling experience. Not being selected means I'm still searching for the readership I hoped to gain but having more books out and growing my brand should help with that.

It's going to be a busy end of the year.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

verb said:


> And why, after making no waves for 4 weeks, did Zapped (& Borneo?) suddenly leap into H&T & stay there through their last couple days?


A lot of times there's a surge in the last few days because the books go in the Ending Soon list.


----------



## geronl

verb said:


> PS - Kindle Press has only picked 3 books for publication in the past month, after picking 6 in the first 2 weeks of August. So they really have backed off since their worldwide call for submissions around Labor Day.


I was wondering how many of these books would actually be allowed to "get it"


----------



## Drifty

It's almost 2 am on day three of my first Kindle Scout campaign and thanks to these posts I may be able to get some sleep. After three years writing and editing my first novel it's a gut wrenching feeling to watch the novel ramp up to Hot and Trending, then go flat. But after reading many posts in this forum it seems I'm not alone in the stress pool. Still 27 days to go before the folks at Kindle Press decide if *Uncertain Origin* makes the cut. So I will keep reading posts in the forum and try to keep the gremlins in my head at bay.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Drifty,

Welcome to the roller coaster ride  

I noticed your book yesterday and have you saved to nominate as time gets closer. Good luck! 

This is a great group of supportive folks so feel free to ask questions or chat anytime!

Courtney


----------



## HN Wake

Welcome Drifty.  I noticed your book yesterday as well and will give you a nom when I free one up.  Yup: roller coaster.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Drifty said:


> It's almost 2 am on day three of my first Kindle Scout campaign and thanks to these posts I may be able to get some sleep. After three years writing and editing my first novel it's a gut wrenching feeling to watch the novel ramp up to Hot and Trending, then go flat. But after reading many posts in this forum it seems I'm not alone in the stress pool. Still 27 days to go before the folks at Kindle Press decide if *Uncertain Origin* makes the cut. So I will keep reading posts in the forum and try to keep the gremlins in my head at bay.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


Nominated - Good luck.


----------



## Bbates024

Drifty I saved your book as well. As soon as I have a free spot I'll nominate you. So many people here are getting so close to the end!


----------



## Drifty

Heartfelt thanks to everyone who replied to my post.


----------



## Drifty

Courtney - I did nominate your book 'The Lost Art of Second Chances'


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Thanks, Drifty! I've only got 10 days to go but it seems forever. 

Courtney


----------



## HN Wake

As many of you probably know: Deceits of Borneo did not make the cut for KindleScout.  Thanks again to all who took the time to support it!

I have zero hard feelings about this process.  As far as Amazon is concerned, it allows them to sift through a fairly nice sized slush pile while still giving us Indies a possible way to get that proverbial toe in the door.  Totally fair.  Perhaps not as transparent as it could be, but given the size of Amazon and the pile, I'm not sure being more transparent could be manageable.

Good luck to those still in!  I'll make sure to nom as slots free up.  Thanks again, everybody!  -HN


----------



## Bbates024

Man it was a bummer when I got both emails last night. So far I have selected 7 books, none of them have been selected for publication.


----------



## geronl

Bbates024 said:


> Man it was a bummer when I got both emails last night. So far I have selected 7 books, none of them have been selected for publication.


I have a couple but one of them is so far outside what I normally read...


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Yeah, nothing I've nominated has made it through. I feel like I'm losing all perspective on what's good anymore, haha. 

The emails last night were sad, but you're right, HN: this is still a good experience for indies, especially for exposure. Even if Amazon doesn't pick mine up, I've generated so much outside interest that I know my book is going to sell like hotcakes when it's self-pubbed, at least for the first week. I made a FB post and boosted it, so people have been able to respond and leave messages when they nominate, and so far I've gotten a lot of messages from people I don't know telling me how much they want to read the book. That wouldn't have happened if I hadn't signed up for Scout, so the outcome will be good no matter what, I think. 

Still, would be easier if Amazon did the heavy lifting


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> As many of you probably know: Deceits of Borneo did not make the cut for KindleScout. Thanks again to all who took the time to support it!


Zapped didn't get in either. I got the email around 10 last night, kind of odd. Checked the Kindle Press page this AM, & if Scout took any books at all in this round, they're not posted.

From my experience working for publishers, this smells like a management &/or policy shift around Labor Day. Like, once the summer doldrums end, let's reboot this ass-dragging program by throwing open new doors & raising the bar. You recall the clause in their contract that says they don't have to do anything whatsoever with or for the books they choose? I wonder what will happen to that last big cluster that got picked in early August.

Anyhow, if I submit another book to Scout, it will list in 2 genres, not just 1 (probably mystery & romance, although scifi/fantasy also does well here), for max visibility, with a high-drama tagline, synopsis, & first page, & a cover that's vivid, obvious, & includes a human being.

Thanks to all for the great insights & support. Drifty, I added you to my nominations (& I'm glad to see someone tackling the pharma issue!). Tricia, thanks for your generous comments -- you're still on my nom list, too. Good luck to everybody!

And keep an eye out for Zapped, launching in time for Halloween.


----------



## HN Wake

verb said:


> a cover that's vivid, obvious, & includes a human being.


This made me laugh.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Okay, I have to say it: I just read the excerpt of the latest book that was picked up today by Kindle Press and I'm scratching my head (also praying he's not a writer looking at this thread).


----------



## Bbates024

Tricia Owens said:


> Okay, I have to say it: I just read the excerpt of the latest book that was picked up today by Kindle Press and I'm scratching my head (also praying he's not a writer looking at this thread).


You mean the one with the best cover ever!

Anyways I'm telling you Mystery, Thriller, Romance. You have to have it. Also, I don't really remember seeing this last book in H&T. Funny how after mine ended they added a young adult book category. Oh well. I'm still deciding on if I'll put my book for NaNoWriMo in, it's going to depend on if they have taken anything SYFY by then or not.

Anyways I enjoyed the visibility even made a fan in Scottland they sent me an email! I'm Getting The Arena back next week after sending it through and additional proofread and making some small changes. So I guess we will see how well this email they send out to all your readers is.

I thought it was interesting that one person had people that though they still got a free book, even when theirs wasn't selected. I have about four people that emailed me personally that I am just going to gift the book to. Hopefully, that will generate a few reviews. I find the reviews the hardest part. Maybe one day i'll do a contest for free copies for reviews or something.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Tricia Owens said:


> Okay, I have to say it: I just read the excerpt of the latest book that was picked up today by Kindle Press and I'm scratching my head (also praying he's not a writer looking at this thread).


I don't know if s/he reads this thread but a lot of us Kindle Scouters do, so . . . I think your comment has the potential to hurt someone's feelings. One thing to keep in mind is that the editors at Scout/Kindle Press have access to the whole manuscript, so they're able to see the bigger picture than what we, as readers, do. I also know that KP has done at least two cover re-dos so it's possible (likely) that they'll oomph this one up a bit. I do think Bbates is right that they're choosing a lot of Mystery and Romance. There have been several books that I thought KP would pick and they didn't. I guess that's true of any publisher, though.


----------



## geronl

I wonder if they have limited the number of books that get accepted even further


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

If you post your book in a public venue, especially one that's soliciting opinions/votes, it's going to be judged and critiqued. Not everyone will like your book and you can't expect them to. In this thread we've been trying to figure out what works or is wanted by Kindle Press, so I figure discussing quality of writing is an aspect of that. 

Edited to add that yes, you're right that Kindle Press has access to more than what we see, so perhaps there's some amazing farther along the manuscript. Guess we'll see when it gets published!

I didn't know some selections have had their covers redone. I would have been interested in seeing the before and after.


----------



## Bbates024

Tricia Owens said:


> If you post your book in a public venue, especially one that's soliciting opinions/votes, it's going to be judged and critiqued. Not everyone will like your book and you can't expect them to. In this thread we've been trying to figure out what works or is wanted by Kindle Press, so I figure discussing quality of writing is an aspect of that.
> 
> Edited to add that yes, you're right that Kindle Press has access to more than what we see, so perhaps there's some amazing farther along the manuscript. Guess we'll see when it gets published!
> 
> I didn't know some selections have had their covers redone. I would have been interested in seeing the before and after.


I didn't know that they had redone covers either. It's interesting to me because they say you should be uploading a final product, half the books I look at I think if it was based on the cover alone I would never touch it. Fact is in a bookstore and on Amazon itself covers sell. I wonder if we will see a change. I didn't see that book in Hot and Trending and it wasn't on my list but obviously it did something to catch the attention of the scout team. I just wonder exactly what it was. I mean the book did start off with a bang literally, and lots of problems in the first 10% is huge because you only have that amount of time to catch someone with a free samples attention.

Time will tell. I know some people detest my writing style while other seem to love it. People I never thought I could draw into a fantasy book like my Dad seem to find it refreshing. So who knows. I just know I don't expect everyone to like it, and sometimes getting a critic helps. God knows my editors love to break me down!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Sorry to hear the bad news x 2.  I also received the emails.

FWIW, I'll try to tie in my release tomorrow with the Kindle Scout experience for those of us that were NOT selected.  I will start a thread on it as my third book release/promo w/in the next hour. I actually started my promo yesterday with a personal social post, then today my prawny newsletter went out to my subscribers.  Tomorrow will be the FKG lists I got for the Bronze and Platinum entries as well as the Kindle Scout notification and then on Friday I start the paid promos.

I don't mind being the guinea pig and sharing whether I soar into the heights of new release success, or fall flat on my prawny face and auger in with my latest release.  I think the data should be interesting if not revealing.  That is the best I can do, share a small piece of the data pie with my fellow authors


----------



## HN Wake

Thanks Salvador.  Sending strong karma for a great launch!  Good luck!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

HN Wake said:


> Thanks Salvador. Sending strong karma for a great launch! Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Bbates024

Salvador Mercer said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news x 2. I also received the emails.
> 
> FWIW, I'll try to tie in my release tomorrow with the Kindle Scout experience for those of us that were NOT selected. I will start a thread on it as my third book release/promo w/in the next hour. I actually started my promo yesterday with a personal social post, then today my prawny newsletter went out to my subscribers. Tomorrow will be the FKG lists I got for the Bronze and Platinum entries as well as the Kindle Scout notification and then on Friday I start the paid promos.
> 
> I don't mind being the guinea pig and sharing whether I soar into the heights of new release success, or fall flat on my prawny face and auger in with my latest release. I think the data should be interesting if not revealing. That is the best I can do, share a small piece of the data pie with my fellow authors


I'm so happy I went behind you so I can bask in all your guinea pig glory!

Plus I'm interested to see how it works, I'll be formatting my book next week and releasing it probably before next Friday!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> I'm so happy I went behind you so I can bask in all your guinea pig glory!
> 
> Plus I'm interested to see how it works, I'll be formatting my book next week and releasing it probably before next Friday!


Hehe, bask away, I credited you in my post as reader/buyer #1 

Thanks for the support Bates! Hoping my promo helps you!


----------



## HN Wake

This thread is starting to collect KS rejects/rebels like the kids in detention from Breakfast Club.  And I say that with pride.


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> This thread is starting to collect KS rejects/rebels like the kids in detention from Breakfast Club. And I say that with pride.


I've decided to resist the temptation to get Zapped out for Halloween, & send proposals to 4 small presses that sound like a better fit than Scout.

Tricia, I agree we need to look at what does get in, & try to figure out why, if we want to understand this program.

My sense is that, with the Oyster subscription service going under as of yesterday, & Flipkart (India) already gone, & Scribd reducing how many romances its subscribers can take per month, K Scout is first & foremost about boosting Amazon's Kindle Unlimited & Prime subscription base. So although the appeal of a book plays a role, what I'd truly love to know is how much surveillance Kindle does of each author's platform (you bet they can! -- this is the company that calculates payouts on # of pages a buyer has read -- way past the NSA) & what PR capacity they regard as most valuable, not to readers but to Amazon.


----------



## verb

HN Wake said:


> This thread is starting to collect KS rejects/rebels like the kids in detention from Breakfast Club. And I say that with pride.


I've decided to resist the temptation to get Zapped out for Halloween, & send proposals to 4 small presses that sound like a better fit than Scout.

Tricia, I agree we need to look at what does get in, & try to figure out why, if we want to understand this program.

My sense is that, with the Oyster subscription service going under as of yesterday, & Flipkart (India) already gone, & Scribd reducing how many romances its subscribers can take per month, K Scout is first & foremost about boosting Amazon's Kindle Unlimited & Prime subscription base. So although the appeal of a book plays a role, what I'd truly love to know is how much surveillance Kindle does of each author's platform (you bet they can! -- this is the company that calculates payouts on # of pages a buyer has read -- way past the NSA) & what PR capacity they regard as most valuable, not to readers but to Amazon.


----------



## Decon

When I last looked it was just for US authors, but I'm sure I read that it as been opened up for authors living in other territories... not sure. Anyone know?


----------



## Bbates024

Decon said:


> When I last looked it was just for US authors, but I'm sure I read that it as been opened up for authors living in other territories... not sure. Anyone know?


They did recently open up the program to international authors.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

I'm surprised to see that Breath of Dreams, which ended several days ago and presumably was not chosen, now appears as a new release.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Tricia Owens said:


> I'm surprised to see that Breath of Dreams, which ended several days ago and presumably was not chosen, now appears as a new release.


Did the author turn around and re-submit it after the campaign ended? I see it as well with 29 days left. #CountMeConfused


----------



## Bbates024

The must have I wonder did they change the cover or maybe get advice on editing from the scout team. I think it would hard to drum up interest in the same book twice.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

It's in more genres this time. Before, it was only in Mystery/ Thriller. Now I see it in Fiction/Literature, YA and Sci-Fi. Super strange. I had read it before, I should read it again and see if it's noticeably different. (Edit: nope, it's the same as far as I can tell.) I just wonder why anyone would want to put themselves through this again so soon, haha. If it were me, I'd need a good month to recover from the stress of this program! Only 2 more days, thank goodness.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bloody Hell!


----------



## Bbates024

Right, and seriously how do you get your fans to vote for the book again knowing that it wasn't selected the first time. Just seems like people would get tired of you promoting a book that never gets published.


----------



## bonnerauthor

Glad I found this thread and this is my first post in it.  I too have been receiving e-mails about the Scout program and having been taking a look.  I've got about 15K words to go on the draft of a third-in-the-series historical fiction.  Don't think the Scout thing is right for this one but I'll be watching the progress in the rankings for some of those selected.  For me, I think the Select 'Pre-order' would be more to my liking.  If anyone has a link to a thread on that, I'd appreciate it.  I think I'll go with that approach as the first two books were good sellers but they have become dogs over the past year so the third should be a shot in the arm for them, too.

I have a mystery-rogue cop book that was about halfway done when I noticed the reviews for my series were asking for a third volume so I set it aside.  the cop book might fit in the scout program but I'm not big on social media and crowd-sourcing (begging for nominations).  The Scout Advance doesn't excite me much.  Nor does the five year commitment at 50%.  What really turns me off is the nominate me angle.  If getting nominations from people just because they have seen a FB share or some twitter barrage is the underlying criteria I don't think many of those nominating will even read the intro excerpt.  I'd rather spend my own money and hire a publicity or marketing outfit to be the point of the spear.  Just first impressions from browsing the thread.  Good fortune to all participating.  I'm not ready to jump but will follow this thread and the Scout program (checking the rankings of the rare selected) from time to time.  

I've only read a few of the excerpts and I've not seen much I want to read the full excerpt.  Not being snobbish, its just the genres are not my bread and butter interest.  I don't know what Amazon uses as their selection criteria but even their Thomas and Mercer books that I've read don't seem to be top shelf.  Being an indie is hell but at least you get to pick yourself up off the floor from time to time.  I like a challenge but having to pen my own reject apology is too much, I think.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Thanks for all the information folks. My book "The Dead List" has been live for three weeks. I think I have decent page views and enough hours accumulated in Hot and Trending to at least get a good, long look from the editors but I do have a concern. This might sound petty but since it's been live my book has always been on the last page of it's category - Mystery, Suspense. Even when it's the first book in H and T it's still one of the last two or three books showing in it's category. Have you guys noticed where your book sits in the rotation? I kept thinking it would change but it seems to be stuck there.
Yeah, I know, it's the _3 weeks in syndrome_. 
Please end soon.
Any thoughts would be appreciated. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/POHVZFDILWA3


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

MartinCrosbie said:


> Thanks for all the information folks. My book "The Dead List" has been live for three weeks. I think I have decent page views and enough hours accumulated in Hot and Trending to at least get a good, long look from the editors but I do have a concern. This might sound petty but since it's been live my book has always been on the last page of it's category - Mystery, Suspense. Even when it's the first book in H and T it's still one of the last two or three books showing in it's category. Have you guys noticed where your book sits in the rotation? I kept thinking it would change but it seems to be stuck there.
> Yeah, I know, it's the _3 weeks in syndrome_.
> Please end soon.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/POHVZFDILWA3


I've never figured out the rotation, either. I'll periodically refresh, just to see if mine has moved and it will, but I have no idea why or if it's simply random.

You're in the most painful stretch of the program, haha, but you seem to be doing well. Good luck!

Edit: maybe amazon's system is reading your title as "Dead Last" and placing appropriately


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Tricia, you were my first Scout nominee  I'm having a look around


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Tricia, you were my first Scout nominee  I'm having a look around


Thank you so much, Jenny! I really appreciate it


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Tricia Owens said:


> Edit: maybe amazon's system is reading your title as "Dead Last" and placing appropriately


Ha! You may be right Tricia. I voted for "A Festival Of Murder". Good luck!


----------



## Bbates024

I'm going to add Dead list to my list.

I just got a survey from them asking about the experience, I'm actually going to do that now.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Bbates024 said:


> I'm going to add Dead list to my list.


Thank you!


----------



## Drifty

Just nominated The Dead List


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Thank you, Martin! I've got you nominated, too 

I was interested to see that Michael McBride has submitted a novel to the program. McBride is a fairly big name (at least among indies) in the horror genre.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Martin,

I just added The Dead List to nominate after Tricia finishes tonight. I think we're in the same cohort as my Kindle Scout campaign also ends in 6 days.

I also just started reading your book, "How I Sold 30,000 books" and find it very enjoyable and helpful so far. 

Best of luck to you with The Dead List. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!

Courtney


----------



## Drifty

Added A Festival of Murder to my list.


----------



## HN Wake

I've got all of you nominated!  Good luck!!


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Thanks everybody for your support. Please keep posting your Scout books so that I can check them out. And thank you Courtney for reading my other book!


----------



## bonnerauthor

HN Wake said:


> I've got all of you nominated! Good luck!!


Nominating everyone in this thread is well and good. Certainly its appreciated by all who submitted books to Scout. I have nothing submitted and am just on the sidelines.
Doesn't nominating "everyone" who you are conversing with kind of defeat the intent or purpose of the Scout program? How does a book pass muster on its merit if people aren't reading even the initial excerpt but nominating someone as the result of a tweet that has a cute avatar or a second or third hand FB share?

I realize pretty much everything about indie publishing is a popularity contest. There are authors who write atrocious trash, sell a million ninety nine cent books and have 200K followers and friends. Post 411 mentions a submission by Michael McBride. While the rest of us would be pleading for nominations, McBride is 10,000 ahead of you. Not trying to be cyncial (well, maybe a little). I've been up and I've been down and I've tried everything Amazon has offered and done what the books say. Best results have been the countdown program. Scout appears to be an iteration of a crowd source promotion. Perhaps it might be better to do an actual crowd source project on gofundme or similar to raise five grand for a merchandising program. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

bonnerauthor said:


> Nominating everyone in this thread is well and good. Certainly its appreciated by all who submitted books to Scout. I have nothing submitted and am just on the sidelines.
> Doesn't nominating "everyone" who you are conversing with kind of defeat the intent or purpose of the Scout program? How does a book pass muster on its merit if people aren't reading even the initial excerpt but nominating someone as the result of a tweet that has a cute avatar or a second or third hand FB share?
> 
> I realize pretty much everything about indie publishing is a popularity contest. There are authors who write atrocious trash, sell a million ninety nine cent books and have 200K followers and friends. Post 411 mentions a submission by Michael McBride. While the rest of us would be pleading for nominations, McBride is 10,000 ahead of you. Not trying to be cyncial (well, maybe a little). I've been up and I've been down and I've tried everything Amazon has offered and done what the books say. Best results have been the countdown program. Scout appears to be an iteration of a crowd source promotion. Perhaps it might be better to do an actual crowd source project on gofundme or similar to raise five grand for a merchandising program. Just thinking out loud.


The nominations are just to bring books to the attention of the Kindle Press editors. Earlier in the thread there were mentions of books with great stats thatweren't chosen. In the end, it's ultimately up to the reading team to decide if a book is selected for publication. Popularity alone is no guarantee.

Edit: I just thought of something. McBride being in the Kindle Scout program is a great thing. He'll bring a tremendous amount of traffic to the pages and stir up a lot of interest in all the titles. Not so good, maybe, if you're in his group and your book is in the same categories (since maybe the editors won't want to pick two similar books in a group) or maybe it'll bring similar books more votes since they'll be from McBride's readers. Anyway, his presence is a boon, I think.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

For those who had my submission nominated, I clicked on the "Notify Nominees" button under my campaign so if you didn't opt out, I'm just looking for the date of the email that Amazon uses to notify the Scouts/Nominees.  Please post here or PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## bonnerauthor

Got it. Mystery thriller is such a competitive genre its hard to get noticed.  I'll wait until some chick-lit indie star puts up a book and then I'll put a bodice ripper cover on my cop book and change the title to 'Amanda's Naughty Summer'.  Changing the first three or four paragraphs should be a piece of pie.  I'll just snap up the dregs. 

I've done well in historical fiction but my hard-boiled detective book, 'Deadly Talley', has been a dog.  Got great but limited verified purchase reviews but as Mick Jagger said "I can't give it away on Seventh Avenue."  I liked it better than the stuff I wrote that was selling.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Salvatore, 

I nominated your book and have not yet received notification of your newly published book. Will post when I receive it.

Thanks,
Courtney


----------



## Salvador Mercer

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Hi Salvatore,
> 
> I nominated your book and have not yet received notification of your newly published book. Will post when I receive it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Courtney


Thanks, I clicked the notify button early on its release day, Thursday the 24th. Much appreciated!


----------



## Bbates024

Salvador Mercer said:


> Thanks, I clicked the notify button early on its release day, Thursday the 24th. Much appreciated!


Me too buddy I have not received an email yet, but do have the full book!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> Me too buddy I have not received an email yet, but do have the full book!


Thanks Bates you were #1 buyer  Book is doing well for day three. I'll post on my thread tomorrow morning.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kboard frequenter Jill Nojack had a lot to say about Kindle Scout in her guest-blog appearance on my blog.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/the-scoop-on-the-kindle-scout-program/


----------



## Wired

Steve Vernon said:


> Kboard frequenter Jill Nojack had a lot to say about Kindle Scout in her guest-blog appearance on my blog. https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/the-scoop-on-the-kindle-scout-program/


Jill mentions that there are authors selected for KS who have been offered publication on Amazon's premium imprints (Thomas & Mercer, Montlake) instead of Kindle Press. This is very interesting. Can anyone provide examples?


----------



## Bbates024

Steve Vernon said:


> Kboard frequenter Jill Nojack had a lot to say about Kindle Scout in her guest-blog appearance on my blog.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/the-scoop-on-the-kindle-scout-program/


Jill has been super helpful here as well. Thank you, Jill for being so awesome!

I'm glad yo see you are still doing well, I've started the book it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Wired said:


> Jill mentions that there are authors selected for KS who have been offered publication on Amazon's premium imprints (Thomas & Mercer, Montlake) instead of Kindle Press. This is very interesting. Can anyone provide examples?


Because We Are, a Novel of Haiti is one of them.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jill was traveling this weekend and has been REALLY busy riding the KINDLE SCOUT roller coaster, but I'll drop her a note and I expect she'll swing by kboards in the next while or so.


----------



## Drifty

For week 2 of the campaign for 'uncertain origin'. I thought a few Twitter posts would be a good idea. I'm new at Twitter and would appreciate any comments and suggestions about proper etiquette and effective hashtags for a Kindle Scout campaign. I read a few of Courtney's tweets and early this morning sent this version:

Want a #free #thriller, about counterfeit drugs and intrigue? Nominate me for #KindleScout today. http://amzn.to/1PJ8DY0


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Drifty said:


> For week 2 of the campaign for 'uncertain origin'. I thought a few Twitter posts would be a good idea. I'm new at Twitter and would appreciate any comments and suggestions about proper etiquette and effective hashtags for a Kindle Scout campaign. I read a few of Courtney's tweets and early this morning sent this version:
> 
> Want a #free #thriller, about counterfeit drugs and intrigue? Nominate me for #KindleScout today. http://amzn.to/1PJ8DY0


You have been retweeted. Good luck.


----------



## Bbates024

karenharley said:


> Alas, my campaign's last few days have arrived...and shown what an abysmal marketer I am, 'specially when the effort relies on a nonexistent following for a nonexistent subgenre. Couple that with one of my slower hooks, and I've got a drowning puppy.
> 
> I'm resigned to releasing this on my own or possibly subbing to Carina, but feel compelled before the final sinking to beseech y'all: Oh great Kboards community, if thou hast an empty slot, wouldst thou consider moseying on over and nominating to bring Wish Upon Wish to the attention of _someone_ at Amazon? Maybe the lights technician?


I've got you nominated. I'd love to see more kboarders get picked!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Karen, you're on my saved list to nominate as my slate opens up. Good luck!

Drifty, I retweeted your tweet too! I've been tweeting a lot and I feel like the biggest bore at the cocktail party  You might try to use Hootsuite to schedule your tweets. 

I've spent the morning designing my final PR push for this campaign. Mine ends on Friday and, though I started out in H&T a lot, I've dropped off and not really been able to crawl back in. I'm hopeful this last round of emails, Facebook ads, tweets, and Fivver pushes will help. 30 days is a long time to be at this. I'm ready for a social media vacation 

Good luck to all the other KBoarders. Fingers crossed for us! 

Courtney


----------



## MartinCrosbie

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> I've spent the morning designing my final PR push for this campaign. Mine ends on Friday and, though I started out in H&T a lot, I've dropped off and not really been able to crawl back in. I'm hopeful this last round of emails, Facebook ads, tweets, and Fivver pushes will help. 30 days is a long time to be at this. I'm ready for a social media vacation
> 
> Good luck to all the other KBoarders. Fingers crossed for us!
> 
> Courtney


Fantastic title Courtney. I nominated you too. Looks like our campaigns end on the same day. Might be interesting to compare stats/notes?
Good luck!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Yes, our campaigns do end on the same day, Martin. I'll post my final stats here. 

Currently, I'm at 386 hours in H&T with 1272 total page views (just discovered it will tell you the exact number if you hover over the total.) I can't seem to climb back into H&T for love or money at the moment. Praying that changes as we move closer.

Good luck! I've got you on my saved list to nominate. 

Courtney


----------



## S.Valentine

I plan on running a Scout campaign for my debut novel because why not? One thing I'm unsure of in terms of strategy: I also have a prequel for this series. Since I noticed the majority of selections come from authors with previously published work, I'm thinking of putting out the prequel before I sign up for a campaign. On the other hand, I can also see the advantage in having a link to my campaign somewhere in the front matter of the prequel. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi S. Valentine,

Could you place a smartURL in the front matter of the prequel that you could link to when your KS campaign goes live?

If you publish your prequel before the KS campaign, you can set up your Amazon author page and your Goodreads page prior to your KS campaign. You have to have at least one listing in the Amazon store in order to set up an author page. 

Also, if you have the prequel up for at least 30 days in Kindle Select, you could potentially do price promotions for the prequel to highlight your campaign, if that would be part of your strategy.

Good luck!
Courtney


----------



## BobW

I took the plunge and submitted my second novel, The Prophet of Marathon, over the weekend.  They just told me that my campaign goes live on Wednesday.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Congrats, Bob! Welcome to the roller coaster!


----------



## Drifty

Best of luck - we'll be pulling for you.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Good luck, everyone! I just used up my last two nominations -- yay, Karen and Martin -- but those spots will free up in a few days and I'll be back, nominating away. You're very brave!


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Thanks everybody for your help.
Courtney, my numbers are similar to yours. 472 of 600 hours in H and T (4 days left). 1,620 page views. 52% of traffic from Scout, 48% from external links. I've done a mail out, a number of readers and other authors have tweeted their hearts out, support from you guys here, a LinkedIn post, a blog I wrote on my own site, and of course Facebook posts. My FB request is to ask readers check it out and if they think it merits publication to please nominate me. 
For what it's worth FB has been the leader for me in terms of directing traffic to Scout. By far.
Steve Vernon's blog that features Jill Nojack is listed above and has way more information than I can offer. I suggest any new Scout participants check it out. It's golden.
And, it looks like a couple of books have been accepted for publication over the past couple of days. So, there's hope for all of us!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Drifty - I retweeted you and threw you a nomination. Good luck with your run at this.

Courtney - I retweeted you as well and likewise threw you a nomination. All solidarity aside "The Lost Art of Second Chances" is a GREAT title and I bet you make it into the Kindle Scout program.


----------



## Drifty

Thanks Steve - Karen I had one opening and nominated Wish Upon Wish.


----------



## Dmalcs

Hi guys! I've been reading about everyone's experiences here and decided it was past time to join the conversation. My book has been up for about a week so far and seems to be doing all right, but of course I have no idea if that's true. It's crazy. I've only just started and I'm already ready to pull out my hair. I think I've lost weight because I'm so nervous and amped up. And then, if I survive my campaign, I have nano to deal with. Anyway, I'm happy to learn here that I'm not alone.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Dmalcs said:


> Hi guys! I've been reading about everyone's experiences here and decided it was past time to join the conversation. My book has been up for about a week so far and seems to be doing all right, but of course I have no idea if that's true. It's crazy. I've only just started and I'm already ready to pull out my hair. I think I've lost weight because I'm so nervous and amped up. And then, if I survive my campaign, I have nano to deal with. Anyway, I'm happy to learn here that I'm not alone.


Think of it this way - even if you aren't selected, you get good exposure. People who nominate you will get a copy of your ebook regardless of if its published through kindle press, and since they're engaged enough to have nominated you, chances are pretty decent they'll read it and leave those critical early reviews.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Steve Vernon said:


> Drifty - I retweeted you and threw you a nomination. Good luck with your run at this.
> 
> Courtney - I retweeted you as well and likewise threw you a nomination. All solidarity aside "The Lost Art of Second Chances" is a GREAT title and I bet you make it into the Kindle Scout program.


Thanks, Steve! I hope you're right!

I just saw in my Timehop tweets that I came up with my title one year ago today. I've come pretty far in one year, no matter what happens.

Thanks to everyone on the boards for their support!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

MartinCrosbie said:


> Thanks everybody for your help.
> Courtney, my numbers are similar to yours. 472 of 600 hours in H and T (4 days left). 1,620 page views. 52% of traffic from Scout, 48% from external links. I've done a mail out, a number of readers and other authors have tweeted their hearts out, support from you guys here, a LinkedIn post, a blog I wrote on my own site, and of course Facebook posts. My FB request is to ask readers check it out and if they think it merits publication to please nominate me.
> For what it's worth FB has been the leader for me in terms of directing traffic to Scout. By far.
> Steve Vernon's blog that features Jill Nojack is listed above and has way more information than I can offer. I suggest any new Scout participants check it out. It's golden.
> And, it looks like a couple of books have been accepted for publication over the past couple of days. So, there's hope for all of us!


Completely agree with you, Martin. Facebook has been my biggest driver by a mile. I used some Fivver helpers to post in reader and writer FB groups as well as purchasing an ad myself. I'd say FB is 30-35% of my traffic, maybe more.

I'm putting my first novel (Forever a Bridesmaid) free as of tomorrow to thank everyone who supported me. Fingers crossed this last promotional push helps get me back into H&T. I'd like to crack 400 hours before my campaign closes on Friday night.

Courtney


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Karen, 

I'll publish it either way so it'll definitely be available. If the worst happens, I'll send you a review copy  I've been hoping the same for Wish Upon Wish. I really want to read it!

And Dmalcs, what's your book title so I can add it to my saved books to nominate as we get closer? Welcome to the roller coaster. Everyone here is great! If you have questions, ask away!

Courtney


----------



## BobW

And we're off!  My campaign has gone live.  Already sweating...


----------



## Penang

Is there a way to see how many nominations a book has received?


----------



## Skyla

I'm only a few days into my KC campaign and I must say that it is MUCH more stressful than the query wait already (which is ironic since I chose this method over doing that with that on this book to start). This seemed like a nice place to come and talk with others in my situation. I'm no shameless self promoter and I think that's going to hurt me in this type of publishing platform. I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one in this boat.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/C686MDLVI41U


----------



## Skyla

Penang said:


> Is there a way to see how many nominations a book has received?


Not that I've seen. I wish they would at least put a percentage or ratio of views to actual nomination/saves.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Skyla said:


> Not that I've seen. I wish they would at least put a percentage or ratio of views to actual nomination/saves.


Welcome to KBoards. 

Looks interesting. I bookmarked it to read the sample when I get home.


----------



## Dmalcs

Wow- I need to check back here more often. Thanks for the very kind words, Karen. That's close to the nicest thing anyone's ever said about my writing besides my wife. (There was one person who told me that I was wasting my life being a teacher instead of writing, but I didn't feel like I was prepared to take his advice.)

I'm going to go look at everyone's books and save/nominate everyone! And I'm so glad I found this community. I've only been going a week, and I think I'm already half insane. Three more weeks might literally kill me.

Oh, and my book is "Watching Amy"

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1ZYQL9YJ6C7S6


----------



## Skyla

ebbrown said:


> Welcome to KBoards.
> 
> Looks interesting. I bookmarked it to read the sample when I get home.


Thanks! Happy to be here


----------



## Skyla

Dmalcs said:


> And I'm so glad I found this community. I've only been going a week, and I think I'm already half insane. Three more weeks might literally kill me.


I know the feeling Dmalcs! Today is my 5th day and I'm right there with you on the insanity level. Thankfully, I started my grad program this week so that will hopefully stop me from being able to refresh that hot & trending page so dang often. During those MANY refreshings, I have seen your book on it quite a bit. Congrats! I hope it continues  I have saved it for later to read after I get home from school today.


----------



## Drifty

It doesn't get netter with time but what a ride! This morning uncertain origin was Hot and a couple hours later - Not.
I was hoping to save the next round of pleading for a day or so but ran the scheduled Twitter, Facebook and Email posts a few minutes ago. I noticed the posting from Angela and was curious about the handle - Penang. I worked there a long time ago and part of my book takes place in the city and surrounding area.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

I've bookmarked both "Watching Amy" and "Fazed and Confused" to nominate as the time gets closer.

I've only got 2 days to go for The Lost Art of Second Chances. I think the end of week 2 and into week 3 were the toughest for me. I felt like I'd pulled all the levers I could. Thankfully, I had other writing to focus on.

Good luck to everyone that enters. Sending good vibes. 

And Drifty, I'm very familiar with the H&T Shuffle. It's like a dog at a door. Hot and not! So frustrating!

Courtney


----------



## Skyla

Thanks Courtney!  You've got my nomination.  I've noticed that you've been in H&T quite a bit lately.  Only a few days to go for you.  I hope you make it!


----------



## Skyla

Drifty said:


> It doesn't get netter with time but what a ride! This morning uncertain origin was Hot and a couple hours later - Not.
> I was hoping to save the next round of pleading for a day or so but ran the scheduled Twitter, Facebook and Email posts a few minutes ago.


It's definitely a ride, one I'm not sure I would hop back in line for when it's over any time soon. Falling off the H&T list is definitely a little disheartening, but it is so much worse when it stays off for long periods of time. I think I got my first 0 hour day today (unless it was on there while I was sleeping). I don't want to keep pushing and annoy others. My politeness will probably be my demise.


----------



## Dmalcs

Well, I'm into the dreaded week two of my campaign. It's been going well so far, but I don't know how I'm going to keep this up.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Welcome to the new Scout'ers. I have you all on my list after my present nominations make it through. One day left for me. Courtney, you and I are finishing strong. And, it's good to see another book picked for publication. That's all my rambling for now, I'll be glad when I climb out the other side of this thing


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

That's right, Martin! Finish strong! I've actually only missed H&T for about 4 full days. I've been in and out most of the last two weeks. It's exhausting. 

For the new Scouters, the middle is the hardest part of the campaign. But I have to admit, I'm glad that it's nearly over. It's exhausting to be so extroverted on social media for a full 30 days! 

Tomorrow, I'm going to work on my new story all day and try to ignore the turning into a pumpkin at midnight feeling  

Thanks again everyone for your support. 

Courtney


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Had to pop in here with some things. First off, I'm still waiting to hear about A Festival of Murder. Gah! They're pulling a Bates on me. My campaign ended on Saturday and two books from my group have already been chosen, but still no word on mine. 

And more interestingly, I nominated a book called Worth Winning, that I found only by browsing the Ending Soon list one day. It had never been in H&T that I saw (until the final day when pretty much every book appears there), and yet just now I received notification that it was selected. So I'm taking this to mean that being in H&T doesn't mean as much as we all think it does. It's certainly not a requirement to be chosen, as evidenced by this recent selection.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Thanks for the introduction to this site Martin Crosbie!    
I've been in the Kindle Scout race (Stephanie Leigh - As It Rains) for the past three weeks.  Despite my best efforts I've only found the H&T list for 3 total hours.  To be blunt promoting/advertising is just NOT one of my strengths.  This has been both good and bad for me from a personal perspective because, LOL, I have no expectations of Scout accepting my novel for a contract - so I am able to sleep at night and not worry!  
To that end, I just wanted to post on here to let everyone who is just starting their campaign know that I have been tracking the stats of several authors and have watched so many novels come and go over the past few weeks and I have only seen six accepted - Five of those six I watched stay in H&T for a good portion of their campaign (40-60%-ish)and one not so much.  However there were also many, many others who did stay in H&T and didn't receive a contract...so it's not the be all end all.  Hope this helps.  
Best of luck to everyone, Stephanie


----------



## Jill Nojack

Tricia Owens said:


> Had to pop in here with some things. First off, I'm still waiting to hear about A Festival of Murder. Gah! They're pulling a Bates on me. My campaign ended on Saturday and two books from my group have already been chosen, but still no word on mine.
> 
> And more interestingly, I nominated a book called Worth Winning, that I found only by browsing the Ending Soon list one day. It had never been in H&T that I saw (until the final day when pretty much every book appears there), and yet just now I received notification that it was selected. So I'm taking this to mean that being in H&T doesn't mean as much as we all think it does. It's certainly not a requirement to be chosen, as evidenced by this recent selection.


One of the things that I've noticed (I followed all of this very closely before my campaign and have continued since publication) is that books that are chosen with not much time in H&T don't generally have as exciting a launch as the ones that were able to get the votes.

While it is true that the promotional efforts from Kindle Scout primarily come after the first month of publication, since we kboarders tend to study the algorithms, we know that it really helps a book out to have good sales right from the start. The Scout books that don't give away a lot of books prior to launch don't get many reviews and, as far as I can tell, don't have as strong a launch as the other books. For whatever reason, they seem to be at a disadvantage to the books with strong H&T. I don't know if this is because the authors who successfully marketed pre-publication are simply continuing that trend at launch time OR if there are rewards pulled to the book at launch from a strong Scout campaign.

Obviously, I haven't studied every book, but the ones that I've seen get picked without the "popular vote" seem to follow this pattern. That has to be very disappointing for the authors.

Good luck to all of you who are ending soon!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Just popping in to say I'm SCOUTING like crazy and unhappy to not be receiving any free ebooks so let's get that changed!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dmalcs

Salvador Mercer said:


> Just popping in to say I'm SCOUTING like crazy and unhappy to not be receiving any free ebooks so let's get that changed!


WE'RE TRYING!!!!

Seriously, though, I feel like I'm doing well, but after all of the reports of people that have great stats and don't get picked, it's hard not to be pessimistic.


----------



## BobW

Martin and Courtney - I've nominated each of you.  Good luck on your last day!

And everyone is right - this certainly is a roller-coaster.  I'm only on Day 3 and I'm not sure how many more ideas I've got...


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Thanks for the nomination Bob (and everyone else).

Most of my traffic has come from Facebook. Somewhere along the line I seem to have joined a FB group of folks who share my last name. "Crosbies of the world" or something like that. I posted in that group that I had a new book and asked if they'd check it out. Those guys ran with it and earned me a pile of page views.
Just a thought if anyone wants to try a similar move.

Continued luck to all!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Thanks for the nomination, BobW! I have to admit that I'm happy it's the final day.

I definitely felt the way you do at about the middle of my campaign, as though I'd pulled all the levers I could and now what? Facebook traffic was about 30% of my hits so I'd recommend a FB ad if you can afford it. Fivver also has some deals for posting in FB groups that worked well. The one for LinkedIn did not work as well for me. 

I don't have a large mailing list at all. Most of my outreach has been through Facebook. Some from Tumblr and Twitter. 

Good luck. It seems endless, I know!

Courtney


----------



## Stewart Matthews

I always thought Kindle Scout gave anyone who nominated your book a copy, even if you aren't selected. I realized I was totally wrong about that today.

I wonder--is there any way an author could do that manually? Would it be against the ToS to put a direct download link to a copy of your ebook in your "Thank You" letter after not being selected? Win or lose, making the most out of the people who nominated your work seems like a huge draw.


----------



## grendelguy

All right, everyone ... I've taken the Kindle Scout plunge. Here's a link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29RV92OO9N46X

Not sure what to expect, other than I'm emailing pretty much everyone I know and putting up a Facebook ad that reaches fans of my previous YA series. If you like the story and want to vote, I would totally appreciate it.

I was also thinking of putting a link into the Kindle edition of my other YA series ... thoughts?

Ken


----------



## Drifty

Great campaign Courtney and Martin and thanks for the promotion ideas. 
I'm at the end of week 2 and not looking forward to week 3. Then again that moves the end a little closer. One really good thing about this experience is my marketing knowledge has improved immensely. Like many authors I would rather not put on my snake oil hat and tout my wares. But as my sainted grandmother used to say "You can have the best thing since crushed grapes but it's not worth anything if no one knows about it.

You can still nominate *uncertain origin* it here:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

I received an email from the Scout program today in response to my email yesterday inquiring about the status of my book. She told me they're still reviewing my book, which is a better response than I was expecting, frankly. I thought for sure I'd receive bad news. Gives me a bit of hope. But at least now you know that despite their typical response time of 48 hours, they can take nearly a week to make a decision.


----------



## Skyla

Thanks for the warm welcome Martin    I too will be happy when this is done, whatever the outcome.  Good luck on your and Courtney’s final day!  You’ve already got my nominations.  The middle definitely seems to be the hardest part.  I’ve researched to find all the ending stats I could and many have a long lull in the middle with 0 hours in H&T.

Tricia, a longer review time is definitely preferable to a quick rejection.  Good luck!  I feel a bit better knowing that H&T doesn’t seem to be everything and it would be nice to be the exception to that, even if it means a less successful launch (anything is better than where I’m at now as an Indie).

Stephanie, I totally understand your struggles with promotion/advertising.  I post every few days and have a Facebook ad that I hope will pay off.  It seems to be doing well, but it’s not reflecting in my H&T time, but it is in views so we’ll see.  I admire how you can not worry about it.  I try, and I definitely seem to be worrying less as the days go on.  Whatever happens will happen.

Ken, congrats on taking the plunge.  It’s a stressful ride, but one that (at the very least) will broaden your audience when it’s over.  I saved your book to peruse when I get home.  As far as promotion, I’m probably not the best one to give advice but it seems Facebook is definitely a good place to get some nominations.  I have an ad, definitely not cheap, but you can set your price to make it into something to fit into your budget.  I would think putting up your other books might help, but I’m not sure.  It all depends on the others and if they will take the time to read into them.  I’d test it out if I were you.


----------



## Drifty

I'll have an opening when Courtney and Martin go off the list. Just added Faezed & Confused to my saved list,
Good luck with the campaign.


----------



## Skyla

Drifty said:


> I'll have an opening when Courtney and Martin go off the list. Just added Faezed & Confused to my saved list,
> Good luck with the campaign.


Thanks Drifty!  and your grandmother's saying is so true.


----------



## Jill Nojack

M Stephen Stewart said:


> I always thought Kindle Scout gave anyone who nominated your book a copy, even if you aren't selected. I realized I was totally wrong about that today.
> 
> I wonder--is there any way an author could do that manually? Would it be against the ToS to put a direct download link to a copy of your ebook in your "Thank You" letter after not being selected? Win or lose, making the most out of the people who nominated your work seems like a huge draw.


In many of my posts about the book, I put that people who nominate the book could email me at the email address in the thank you letter and I would send them a free copy if the book didn't win. I felt like that would be a win/win for both the people who nominated me and for me getting some early reviews.

I wouldn't put a link to the free book in the thank you email, because then if you win, they might download it from there. You want them to download it from Amazon so that it registers as a verified purchase. Plus, I'm not sure, but I think Amazon might reject it.

About Facebook: I posted in all the same groups that I post in when I have a free book. I think it's somewhere over 100 groups. It seemed to work for me and didn't cost anything except huge amounts of my time - I reposted every 4-5 days at different times of day. Facebook was the largest source of my page hits, and I didn't post to my own FB friends and followers until after the book was published.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Skyla said:


> Stephanie, I totally understand your struggles with promotion/advertising. I post every few days and have a Facebook ad that I hope will pay off. It seems to be doing well, but it's not reflecting in my H&T time, but it is in views so we'll see. I admire how you can not worry about it. I try, and I definitely seem to be worrying less as the days go on. Whatever happens will happen.
> 
> Hey Skyla!
> I tried a Facebook ad too and I had okay luck with it, but not excellent - lots of views but it didn't help with H&T at all. I've been in contact with Laurel Osterkamp about her success with the Scout program and she sent me the link to her blog. I'd recommend checking it out.... http://laurelosterkamp.blogspot.com/2015/10/kindle-scout-diary-success.html ...she offer's some different options and perspectives about how she got her contract for The Standout.
> It took me a few days of "freaking out" in the beginning to find my cool and since then I've accepted that I'm only willing to devote so many hours to this campaign and in the end I want to still be happy with me.  I blogged about it during the first couple of weeks into the campaign. This is the link for my blog, which has some of my stats as well as my thoughts on campaigning... http://authorstephanieleigh.weebly.com/blog ...hope these are helpful for you and good luck!
> Stephanie (As It Rains)


----------



## Skyla

Stephanie Leigh said:


> Hey Skyla!
> I tried a Facebook ad too and I had okay luck with it, but not excellent - lots of views but it didn't help with H&T at all. I've been in contact with Laurel Osterkamp about her success with the Scout program and she sent me the link to her blog. I'd recommend checking it out.... http://laurelosterkamp.blogspot.com/2015/10/kindle-scout-diary-success.html ...she offer's some different options and perspectives about how she got her contract for The Standout.
> It took me a few days of "freaking out" in the beginning to find my cool and since then I've accepted that I'm only willing to devote so many hours to this campaign and in the end I want to still be happy with me.  I blogged about it during the first couple of weeks into the campaign. This is the link for my blog, which has some of my stats as well as my thoughts on campaigning... http://authorstephanieleigh.weebly.com/blog ...hope these are helpful for you and good luck!
> Stephanie (As It Rains)


Thank you for the excellent resources Stephanie! I watched The Standout, literally standing out on the H&T list for a very long time. It's not surprising with her stats of 74% time in it. I had a feeling that one would make it through. I've definitely been doing a bit better on the stressing, but not wanting to lose hope completely. I might be sad if I don't make it, but it's not a reflection of me or my book. I know that. I had wondered in the beginning if my book wasn't "mainstream" enough for a platform like this prior to submitting it. In all honesty, I decided to do this before the query labor simply because I hate doing queries. I have gotten really positive feedback from the strangers I have given copies to in hopes of non-biased opinions, so I know it has the potential. If only someone in a position that would be able to publish it could see that. I did self-publish my previous series (that was a little more niched) and have no qualms about doing it with this one, but I think I owe it to my work to try to get it done the old fashioned way first. If nothing else, Kindle Scout is helping to build my audience prior to publication so that's a win either way in my opinion.

I really enjoyed reading through your blog of your time in the program (and I love the stats BTW. I usually have to hunt for those!). One thing I noticed is that my page views were lower on the days when I had higher time on the H&T. Must be the Facebook ad. One of my nominated books just made it off my list due to the campaign ending, so I just filled the spot with "As it Rains." Good luck!


----------



## Bbates024

Tricia Owens said:


> I received an email from the Scout program today in response to my email yesterday inquiring about the status of my book. She told me they're still reviewing my book, which is a better response than I was expecting, frankly. I thought for sure I'd receive bad news. Gives me a bit of hope. But at least now you know that despite their typical response time of 48 hours, they can take nearly a week to make a decision.


I'm holding out hope for you! When I got me response it was a canned answer just almost a copy and past of the FAQ, Your still in review they said, 8 hours later I was rejected.

I really hope you get better news. #wining

Anyways I got Aren back from the editor today and launched it. I hope their email to all the people who voted for it works, but from Salvador's campaign I'm not so sure. I still haven't gotten his email and he sent the request a week ago. When you put in your ASIN it just says we will get back to you it doesn't say if they are sending it. So I'll update here when it goes out, if it does.


----------



## Bbates024

Skyla and Ken I've got both of you saved. Looking for Bob's book now I'll add you to my list. Hope your campaigns go fantastic.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Skyla said:


> Thank you for the excellent resources Stephanie! I watched The Standout, literally standing out on the H&T list for a very long time. It's not surprising with her stats of 74% time in it. I had a feeling that one would make it through. I've definitely been doing a bit better on the stressing, but not wanting to lose hope completely. I might be sad if I don't make it, but it's not a reflection of me or my book. I know that. I had wondered in the beginning if my book wasn't "mainstream" enough for a platform like this prior to submitting it. In all honesty, I decided to do this before the query labor simply because I hate doing queries. I have gotten really positive feedback from the strangers I have given copies to in hopes of non-biased opinions, so I know it has the potential. If only someone in a position that would be able to publish it could see that. I did self-publish my previous series (that was a little more niched) and have no qualms about doing it with this one, but I think I owe it to my work to try to get it done the old fashioned way first. If nothing else, Kindle Scout is helping to build my audience prior to publication so that's a win either way in my opinion.
> 
> I really enjoyed reading through your blog of your time in the program (and I love the stats BTW. I usually have to hunt for those!). One thing I noticed is that my page views were lower on the days when I had higher time on the H&T. Must be the Facebook ad. One of my nominated books just made it off my list due to the campaign ending, so I just filled the spot with "As it Rains." Good luck!


You're most welcome Jennifer (LOL - don't you just love being referred to as one of your characters!?!?....I guess that makes me either a Milly, Cassie or Aria...I could live with that!)! And on that note: I just typed out this super great message to you about campaigning being a rat race and no reflection on us or our novels and of course I got booted from the internet and lost it all....smh!   Anyway here's the reader's digest version- Don't lose hope, but do remember in the end advertising is always good for your next novel no matter what. One author even told me she had a publisher contact her because of the Scout program. 
Here are all of the stats I have so far (the blog has only about half of it....still crummy numbers and I got sick the 26th-29th...so those are skewed from lack of advertising, but I hope they'll be useful. Not sure why some of the FB (facebook) advertising days don't match the page views, but I'd hate to think I was being cheated....who knows...I also stopped the FB advertisement on day 28. All of these page views have come from my personal FB account, the author FB account (around 100 followers), Twitter (around 1200 followers), emails to friends/family/groups and free FB author promotional sites, plus the advertising and people who view from KS directly. 
Well, I have a spot opening up on my nominations list tomorrow, so I'll be sure and adds yours too and thank you for the nomination!
Best Wishes,
Stephanie

Kindle Scout 
9th Day 1 results -- 46 -- not in Hot - total 46 FB -- 2= 44
10th Day 2 results -- 23 -- not in Hot -- total 69 FB -1	=22	
11th Day 3 results -- 43 - 1 hour in Hot -- total 112 FB -13=30
12th Day 4 results -- 54 -- 2 hours in Hot -- total 166 FB -13= 41
13th Day 5 results -- 36 -- not in Hot -- total 202 FB -13=23
14th Day 6 results -- 35 -- not in Hot -- total 237 FB -13=22
15th Day 7 results -- 10 - not in Hot -- 247 FB -11=numbers don't add up
16th Day 8 results -- 26 -- not in Hot -- 273 FB -9	=17
17th Day 9 results -- 17 -- not in Hot -- 290 FB -14=3
18th Day 10 results -- 10 -- not in Hot -- 300 FB -- 8 =2
19th Day 11 results -- 17 -- not in Hot -- 317 FB -- 7=10
20th Day 12 results -- 10 -- not in Hot -- 327 FB -- 7=3
21st Day 13 results -- 27 -- not in Hot -- 354 FB -- 11=16
22nd Day 14 results -- 25 -- not in Hot -- 379 FB -- 7= 18
23rd Day 15 results -- 11- not in Hot -- 390 FB -- 5= 6
24th Day 16 results -- 5- not in Hot -- 395 FB -- 6= 1
25th Day 17 results -- 4 -- not in Hot -- 399 FB -- 6 = numbers don't add up
26th Day 18 results -- 3 -- not in Hot -- 402 FB -- 5 = numbers don't add up
27th Day 19 results -- 7 -- not in Hot -- 409 FB -- 6= 1
28th Day 20 results -- 2 -- not in Hot -- 411 FB -- 0= 2
29th Day 21 results -- 0 -- not in Hot -- 411 FB -- 0= 0
30th Day 22 results -- 13 -- not in Hot -- 424 FB -- 0=13
1st Day 23 results -- 13 -- not in Hot- 437 FB -- 0 =13


----------



## Skyla

Stephanie Leigh said:


> You're most welcome Jennifer (LOL - don't you just love being referred to as one of your characters!?!?....I guess that makes me either a Milly, Cassie or Aria...I could live with that!)! And on that note: I just typed out this super great message to you about campaigning being a rat race and no reflection on us or our novels and of course I got booted from the internet and lost it all....smh!   Anyway here's the reader's digest version- Don't lose hope, but do remember in the end advertising is always good for your next novel no matter what. One author even told me she had a publisher contact her because of the Scout program.


Stephanie,

Ha! My name's too dang common and I didn't feel like doing the whole Jennifer9384903 thing when I signed up for Kboards. I could have gone with my first series main character: Quartessa, I KNOW that one would be available lol.

Oh no! I hate when that happens. Dang internet. I have adopted a strategy of writing in Word and then pasting. That's happened to me too many times! Either the internet goes out, the browser fails, or my computer decides that I didn't really want to write that. I've become an obsessive saver (and flashdrive backup-er) for my books because of that last one.

Scout is definitely its own advertising medium which is definitely worth it in the long run. That's awesome about the author who got contacted just from being in it! I saw that your FB ad daily budget was pretty low, that might account for the low numbers. They run the ad regardless if anyone is actually paying attention, and $2-$5 can be gone so fast before anyone actually clicks. I'm not totally a fan of using it because of this but I figured it might help. Mine tends to start showing clicks for the day after I've hit $4 spent. I've been doing $8 a day, though I'm not sure It's really helping for anything more than views. I'm going to run it periodically throughout the campaign (because running it the entire time would be EXPENSIVE). The numbers aren't bad so far from FB, though I can't tell what is from my campaign and what is from my postings or my friends and family sharing since there are so many extensions dividing my FB traffic between 5 different site names. My 3 main external traffic sites are FB, Direct Traffic and the Kboards. Though my total traffic is 68% from Scout itself. I should have kept better daily stats like you. I'm not doing too bad so far, but definitely not as good as many others.

Thanks for the "future" nomination 

Jennifer

Kindle Scout 
Day 1: 60 views - 1hr in H&T
Day 2: 49 views - 16hr in H&T
Day 3: 94 views - 3hr in H&T
Day 4: 68 views - 15hr in H&T
Day 5: 83 views - not in H&T
Day 6: 97 views - not in H&T
Day 7: still waiting, haven't seen in H&T today though.


----------



## Skyla

Bbates024 said:


> Skyla and Ken I've got both of you saved. Looking for Bob's book now I'll add you to my list. Hope your campaigns go fantastic.


Thanks Bradford! (totally looked you up by your KS campaign )

I signed up to be notified when your book is available, so I'll let your know if I get anything.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Bbates024 said:


> I'm holding out hope for you! When I got me response it was a canned answer just almost a copy and past of the FAQ, Your still in review they said, 8 hours later I was rejected.
> 
> I really hope you get better news. #wining
> 
> Anyways I got Aren back from the editor today and launched it. I hope their email to all the people who voted for it works, but from Salvador's campaign I'm not so sure. I still haven't gotten his email and he sent the request a week ago. When you put in your ASIN it just says we will get back to you it doesn't say if they are sending it. So I'll update here when it goes out, if it does.


Bates, do keep us posted. My new launch was the 24th and I extended it due to getting a few lucky promo sites lined up yesterday on the 2nd. I'd hate to see my email go out to the scouts and my book be at $3.99 instead of 99 cents, so if you post that you received the notification I'll drop the price for a day or two to be safe. A bit frustrating that we are on day 10 and no notification from the KS team to my nominees.

For the rest of you, good luck, I'm no longer an author there, but I'm a scout.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi all,

My campaign ended at midnight and so I thought I'd share my final stats:

I was in H&T for 460 hours of 720 (about 64%) and had 1520 page views total.

I put screen shots of my campaign stats up on my blog here: http://courtney-hunt.com/2015/10/final-kindle-s&#8230;ign-statistics/

Fingers crossed it'll be enough.

Courtney


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tricia Owens said:


> I received an email from the Scout program today in response to my email yesterday inquiring about the status of my book. She told me they're still reviewing my book, which is a better response than I was expecting, frankly. I thought for sure I'd receive bad news. Gives me a bit of hope. But at least now you know that despite their typical response time of 48 hours, they can take nearly a week to make a decision.


Waiting a week is a walk in the park compared to the months I used to have to wait for a couple of my traditional publishers.


----------



## Skyla

Thanks for the stats Courtney!  They look promising.  Good luck!


----------



## Skyla

karenharley said:


> Good luck, Courtney!
> 
> Last day for me. Y'all will understand why I'm not even a smidgen stressed when I say I have a little over 200 total page views and zero hours on Hot & Trending. Uh, yeah, that's gonna fly....
> 
> I shall be the poster child for every campaigner who even considers doing minimal campaigning. As in, "Take this lesson upon thyself..."
> 
> Happily, thanks to Kboards, I now have a plan for where to go with WUW and a fantastic beta reader who's agreed to look at it.


Well you're in H&T right now, so not entirely zero  I gave you a nomination, hope it helps. I love these boards. They maintain my sanity level. I'm glad you have found future avenues for your book post Kindle Scout. I hope it goes somewhere for you!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Karen,

I nominated Wish Upon Wish too. Good luck!

Shayla, yes, the K Boards were a godsend to me throughout the campaign. Glad I found them.

Courtney


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Skyla said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> Ha! My name's too dang common and I didn't feel like doing the whole Jennifer9384903 thing when I signed up for Kboards. I could have gone with my first series main character: Quartessa, I KNOW that one would be available lol.
> 
> Oh no! I hate when that happens. Dang internet. I have adopted a strategy of writing in Word and then pasting. That's happened to me too many times! Either the internet goes out, the browser fails, or my computer decides that I didn't really want to write that. I've become an obsessive saver (and flashdrive backup-er) for my books because of that last one.
> 
> Scout is definitely its own advertising medium which is definitely worth it in the long run. That's awesome about the author who got contacted just from being in it! I saw that your FB ad daily budget was pretty low, that might account for the low numbers. They run the ad regardless if anyone is actually paying attention, and $2-$5 can be gone so fast before anyone actually clicks. I'm not totally a fan of using it because of this but I figured it might help. Mine tends to start showing clicks for the day after I've hit $4 spent. I've been doing $8 a day, though I'm not sure It's really helping for anything more than views. I'm going to run it periodically throughout the campaign (because running it the entire time would be EXPENSIVE). The numbers aren't bad so far from FB, though I can't tell what is from my campaign and what is from my postings or my friends and family sharing since there are so many extensions dividing my FB traffic between 5 different site names. My 3 main external traffic sites are FB, Direct Traffic and the Kboards. Though my total traffic is 68% from Scout itself. I should have kept better daily stats like you. I'm not doing too bad so far, but definitely not as good as many others.
> 
> Thanks for the "future" nomination
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> Kindle Scout
> Day 1: 60 views -- 1hr in H&T
> Day 2: 49 views -- 16hr in H&T
> Day 3: 94 views -- 3hr in H&T
> Day 4: 68 views -- 15hr in H&T
> Day 5: 83 views -- not in H&T
> Day 6: 97 views -- not in H&T
> Day 7: still waiting, haven't seen in H&T today though.


I just thought of something Jennifer&#8230;.try doing what Martin did&#8230;.meaning you have a common first name, so use it to your advantage. Martin searched out a site for Crosbie's of the world&#8230;there's got to be places for Jennifer's that's similar! 

LOL, typing this in word like a sane person this time! I wanted to write you back so I could explain what I'm doing with FB, just in case you aren't aware of the options&#8230;.You can pay for a FB ad and either pay by page views OR page clicks&#8230;views is not the way to go (it gets super expensive!)&#8230;I tried that in the past. When you pay by the click you generally pay more but you also only pay if someone clicks on your advertisement (and in my mind that's better cause it means they are going to the actual page). $2-$5 is worth roughly 5-15 page clicks a day at around 30 cent per click on average.

Thanks for sharing your stats too&#8230;it actually confirmed some of my suspicions about numbers required to reach H&T! Got ya nominated.


----------



## grendelguy

Hello all:

I have ONE nomination open right now. Who's got a book I can nominate?

Ken


----------



## barbie888

I've got you Karen    I see it's the last day on yours so I should have one open up tomorrow, right? Have 3 kboarders chosen. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Dmalcs

I'm keeping all of you guys nominated or in my saved list. I'm excited to see how everyone's campaigns end up!


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Okay, I had a spot open up when Courtney's campaign ended so I nominated Stephanie. Will continue to add others as I have space.
First day that I'm in wait and see mode. Feels odd to be not checking H and T every hour. 
Final numbers were: 592 hours in H and T, 2,088 page views, and 51% traffic from Scout 49% from external sources. 
I'm happy with those numbers but I also saw someone with an incredible 5.5K page views (how do you do that?), not make it through. So, who knows?

Courtney, you and I are going through for sure. I read your preview and with your strong cover and title (that I SO wish I'd thought of), they'd be crazy to not accept your book. 

Will update and blog of any future developments. Sending positive energy to all!


----------



## grendelguy

I'm curious if anyone's tried to put a link in the title page of their other books to entice readers who already are reading another of your books. Anyone tried this?

Ken


----------



## Skyla

Stephanie, Thank you  I tried searching through as many pages in the search results as I could for a similar group, but I think it would take me two full days work to find one, if there is one.  Great suggestion though!  If anyone happens to stumble across one, let me know.  My time is becoming increasing limited with my schooling demands.  Just started my grad program last week and it’s heating up fast.

I have done page views in the past, but I am doing clicks this time.  I just noticed that the evening is where I get the majority of them.  I’m averaging 13 cents a click which isn’t half bad at all.  I just wonder if I’m increasing my own likelihood of making it, or doing marketing for Scout in general with it not paying off in H&T time.

Martin, Thanks for the stats!  I saw that one campaign which had 5.5K and I have no idea how they didn’t make it!  That’s an impressive number I haven’t seen another come close to.  Would LOVE to hear that you and Courtney made it!


----------



## Drifty

One slot just opened up - Nominated Wish Upon Wish 
Making it happen one vote at a time.
uncertain origin https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

grendelguy said:


> I'm curious if anyone's tried to put a link in the title page of their other books to entice readers who already are reading another of your books. Anyone tried this?
> 
> Ken


Amazon decides when to start your excerpt, so I'm guessing they might cut that link out and begin your excerpt right at the chapter heading. But I'm only guessing. I haven't heard of anyone trying it.

In other news, today makes 1 week since my campaign ended and over 24 hours since their email telling me my book is still being reviewed. During the first 48 hours I was anxious about a response, constantly checking my emails, since I knew that's when the majority of the decisions are made, but as time has gone by I find that I forget that I'm waiting for an email. I figure chances are pretty low that I'll be picked at this point. But I do wish they'd just tell me either way, so I can get on with hiring an editor if they pass on the book. Just sitting here not knowing what's going on is kind of dispiriting and yeah, a little frustrating.


----------



## Skyla

Tricia Owens said:


> In other news, today makes 1 week since my campaign ended and over 24 hours since their email telling me my book is still being reviewed. During the first 48 hours I was anxious about a response, constantly checking my emails, since I knew that's when the majority of the decisions are made, but as time has gone by I find that I forget that I'm waiting for an email. I figure chances are pretty low that I'll be picked at this point. But I do wish they'd just tell me either way, so I can get on with hiring an editor if they pass on the book. Just sitting here not knowing what's going on is kind of dispiriting and yeah, a little frustrating.


That's so not right to keep leaving you dangle like that. Picked or not, people need closure. I hope it ends up being good news to make it worth all this.


----------



## TheBehrg

I'm new here to KBoards, but saw the post about Kindle Scout and figured I'd at least answer some of the marketing questions that have been asked. Each of the selected Kindle Scout books are "in the running" for any of the promotions Amazon imprints receive. For example, my debut, Housebroken, is currently being offered as a Kindle Monthly Deal (alongside four or five other Kindle Scout books for October), which gets a whole lot of eyeballs, clicks, and sales generated. Well, maybe it doesn't "generate" eyeballs, but you know what I mean. This doesn't mean that your book will constantly be in promotion or have extra attention, but it provides great boosts. From what I've seen, they're approaching this program with very long term goals.

All in all I've been impressed with the program and there's no doubt my book has sold more copies than I would have been able to on my own in this amount of time.


----------



## Bbates024

I'm still hoping for good news for you mine took exactly 8 days to get an answer and then it got rejected. I'm hoping your IN!

Good luck.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

MartinCrosbie said:


> Okay, I had a spot open up when Courtney's campaign ended so I nominated Stephanie. Will continue to add others as I have space.
> First day that I'm in wait and see mode. Feels odd to be not checking H and T every hour.
> Final numbers were: 592 hours in H and T, 2,088 page views, and 51% traffic from Scout 49% from external sources.
> I'm happy with those numbers but I also saw someone with an incredible 5.5K page views (how do you do that?), not make it through. So, who knows?
> 
> Courtney, you and I are going through for sure. I read your preview and with your strong cover and title (that I SO wish I'd thought of), they'd be crazy to not accept your book.
> 
> Will update and blog of any future developments. Sending positive energy to all!


Hey Martin!

Thanks so much for the nomination and for posting your final stats! I keep checking to see if The Dead List and The Lost Art of Second Chances pops up in the "Congrats/Selection" List&#8230;.I believe you both have a really good shot. 

Got a question for you and, well I guess everyone&#8230;.I haven't tried it, but have you heard of anyone attempting to fix their numbers Meaning we can nominate and un-nominate novels over and over&#8230;.would doing that push someone's novel into H&T unfairly if they kept clicking and unclicking it, or is this not a possibility based on Scouts programming?

Best Wishes,
Stephanie


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Skyla said:


> Stephanie, Thank you  I tried searching through as many pages in the search results as I could for a similar group, but I think it would take me two full days work to find one, if there is one. Great suggestion though! If anyone happens to stumble across one, let me know. My time is becoming increasing limited with my schooling demands. Just started my grad program last week and it's heating up fast.
> 
> I have done page views in the past, but I am doing clicks this time. I just noticed that the evening is where I get the majority of them. I'm averaging 13 cents a click which isn't half bad at all. I just wonder if I'm increasing my own likelihood of making it, or doing marketing for Scout in general with it not paying off in H&T time.
> 
> Martin, Thanks for the stats! I saw that one campaign which had 5.5K and I have no idea how they didn't make it! That's an impressive number I haven't seen another come close to. Would LOVE to hear that you and Courtney made it!


Congrats on getting into a grad program Jennifer! Sending you good thoughts as you begin your course work&#8230;went through that with the hubby for three years&#8230;exhausting, but well worth it.
I had the same thought about the FB ad just being general marketing for Scout and to be honest I believe it is (which is why I stopped using it after $50 verses using the full $60)&#8230;that being said I checked around the see what other authors had done with their money - one offered up an amazon gift card as a prize by asking people to go and nominate and they would be entered into a drawing with a random winner selected&#8230;this seemed to work well according to the author, but I'm not sure how large a following they have. The reason I was opposed to this is there is no way of actually knowing if they really voted, so I didn't bother. LOL, I think we should have a forum for all of the marketing techniques that have worked well, so everyone can benefit from what we've all tried and failed with!


----------



## Skyla

Stephanie Leigh said:


> Congrats on getting into a grad program Jennifer! Sending you good thoughts as you begin your course work...went through that with the hubby for three years...exhausting, but well worth it.
> I had the same thought about the FB ad just being general marketing for Scout and to be honest I believe it is (which is why I stopped using it after $50 verses using the full $60)...that being said I checked around the see what other authors had done with their money -- one offered up an amazon gift card as a prize by asking people to go and nominate and they would be entered into a drawing with a random winner selected...this seemed to work well according to the author, but I'm not sure how large a following they have. The reason I was opposed to this is there is no way of actually knowing if they really voted, so I didn't bother. LOL, I think we should have a forum for all of the marketing techniques that have worked well, so everyone can benefit from what we've all tried and failed with!


Thanks Stephanie!  I'm getting my masters in mental health counseling. One week in and I already had to do a session already  It's moving fast. Definitely exhausting but I love it! My program is 2 years, so it's going to be an intense 2 years to get everything in in that short amount of time.

I like the thought of offering a prize, but my following is small so I don't know what good that would do. I might stop my FB ad. I haven't hit $50 yet, but It will creep up on me quick. I think that would be a great idea, save some people some time and money on their own future campaigns lol. I just wish the Scout secret formula for success was a little easily decipherable. H&T doesn't necessarily mean anything, page views only tell us how many people are looking, not voting. I seriously wonder if what they are looking for is the books with a high view/nominate ratio for deciding what to look more into. And that information is the stuff we can't see which is why we can't figure that out.


----------



## S.Valentine

TheBehrg said:


> I'm new here to KBoards, but saw the post about Kindle Scout and figured I'd at least answer some of the marketing questions that have been asked. Each of the selected Kindle Scout books are "in the running" for any of the promotions Amazon imprints receive. For example, my debut, Housebroken, is currently being offered as a Kindle Monthly Deal (alongside four or five other Kindle Scout books for October), which gets a whole lot of eyeballs, clicks, and sales generated. Well, maybe it doesn't "generate" eyeballs, but you know what I mean. This doesn't mean that your book will constantly be in promotion or have extra attention, but it provides great boosts. From what I've seen, they're approaching this program with very long term goals.
> 
> All in all I've been impressed with the program and there's no doubt my book has sold more copies than I would have been able to on my own in this amount of time.


Thanks for giving feedback on the program! I'm glad its worked out for you.

Skyla, I nominated your book and I also nominated uncertain origin. Good luck to everyone still in the nomination period or awaiting a response.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Stephanie Leigh said:


> Got a question for you and, well I guess everyone....I haven't tried it, but have you heard of anyone attempting to fix their numbers Meaning we can nominate and un-nominate novels over and over....would doing that push someone's novel into H&T unfairly if they kept clicking and unclicking it, or is this not a possibility based on Scouts programming?


Please no. I'm sure someone will come along and figure out some way to game the system, but really? How 'bout promote your book, _ask people to nominate it if they read the sample and liked it_, and bust your hump to run your writing career? If you're always look for some "easy" strategy, you're always going to be disappointed.

Maybe I've haven't had enough coffee yet today, but I feel like this thread is turning into a "let's nominate each other, yay!" thread. Yeah, I plan on submitting a book to Scout in the next couple weeks & I was planning on sharing what I did for marketing and promo, but I think I'll keep it on my blog. 
Yikes.


----------



## Jill Nojack

ebbrown said:


> Please no. I'm sure someone will come along and figure out some way to game the system, but really? How 'bout promote your book, _ask people to nominate it if they read the sample and liked it_, and bust your hump to run your writing career? If you're always look for some "easy" strategy, you're always going to be disappointed.
> 
> Maybe I've haven't had enough coffee yet today, but I feel like this thread is turning into a "let's nominate each other, yay!" thread. Yeah, I plan on submitting a book to Scout in the next couple weeks & I was planning on sharing what I did for marketing and promo, but I think I'll keep it on my blog.
> Yikes.


This. This thread started out as a way to suggest / help each other with their campaign, and there are now several of us here (Donna, TheBerg - hi guys! - and myself) who have mounted successful campaigns and have actual experience with the program to offer, and we are happy to do that to help other authors figure it out.

Ebbrown, I hope you do share your marketing efforts. I think there are probably people who read this thread for the tips who would benefit from knowing what's working now. The competition just keeps growing, and when people post their campaign efforts and then are successful, I think that does help out the people who are quietly looking for information.

Jill


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Skyla said:


> Thanks Stephanie!  I'm getting my masters in mental health counseling. One week in and I already had to do a session already  It's moving fast. Definitely exhausting but I love it! My program is 2 years, so it's going to be an intense 2 years to get everything in in that short amount of time.
> 
> I like the thought of offering a prize, but my following is small so I don't know what good that would do. I might stop my FB ad. I haven't hit $50 yet, but It will creep up on me quick. I think that would be a great idea, save some people some time and money on their own future campaigns lol. I just wish the Scout secret formula for success was a little easily decipherable. H&T doesn't necessarily mean anything, page views only tell us how many people are looking, not voting. I seriously wonder if what they are looking for is the books with a high view/nominate ratio for deciding what to look more into. And that information is the stuff we can't see which is why we can't figure that out.


I can tell you're motivated Jennifer, so I know you're going to do great in the grad program! 
LOL, I've spent the past 25 days devoting more time attempting to discover the secret formula to Scout than I have campaigning. While I definitely have a really good understanding of the overall program I have no concrete answers and have wondered myself about the view/nomination ratio. Should 'As It Rains' miraculously get a contract you can be dang sure the first question out of my mouth for the Scout editors will be "How the heck do all of these numbers add up!?!?"


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

ebbrown said:


> Please no. I'm sure someone will come along and figure out some way to game the system, but really? How 'bout promote your book, _ask people to nominate it if they read the sample and liked it_, and bust your hump to run your writing career? If you're always look for some "easy" strategy, you're always going to be disappointed.
> 
> Maybe I've haven't had enough coffee yet today, but I feel like this thread is turning into a "let's nominate each other, yay!" thread. Yeah, I plan on submitting a book to Scout in the next couple weeks & I was planning on sharing what I did for marketing and promo, but I think I'll keep it on my blog.
> Yikes.


You seem to have misunderstood ebbrown....I don't intend to do this I was simply asking if anyone knew whether or not this has or could happen...I'm more interested in learning how the Scout system works, and this could very well be something that could be done...I don't personally know and I'm just curious. Good luck with your book.


----------



## Dmalcs

ebbrown said:


> Please no. I'm sure someone will come along and figure out some way to game the system, but really? How 'bout promote your book, _ask people to nominate it if they read the sample and liked it_, and bust your hump to run your writing career? If you're always look for some "easy" strategy, you're always going to be disappointed.


I don't think Stephanie was actually suggesting that anyone should try to cheat or game the system. I think she was just concerned- like me- that people would be able to do it. It would be impossible to be successful in a campaign if there were people who were getting artificial page views. It's hard enough now that there are so many books in the program. I had the same worry that she did. It seems like it would be possible to find a way to Beat the programming somehow. Fortunately, your stats aren't the only thing that they look at.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Dmalcs said:


> I don't think Stephanie was actually suggesting that anyone should try to cheat or game the system. I think she was just concerned- like me- that people would be able to do it. It would be impossible to be successful in a campaign if there were people who were getting artificial page views. It's hard enough now that there are so many books in the program. I had the same worry that she did. It seems like it would be possible to find a way to Beat the programming somehow. Fortunately, your stats aren't the only thing that they look at.


Exactly!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Karen,

So, unless I misunderstand you, the Kindle Scout editorial team doesn't even look at a submission that doesn't meet a certain, unknown threshold of nominations? 

I was under the impression that they reviewed all the books but your way would make more sense and conserve their time and resources, which must be at a premium after the deluge from their email at the end of August. I wonder, also, if that threshold is higher for certain genres too. 

FWIW, I get the impression from the books chosen that the KS team is seeking not only a good book with a well-written blurb and cover BUT ALSO authors who are social media savvy enough to garner page clicks and/or nominations. But that's only my impression, based on observation over about two months. 

For me, this thread was a godsend to talk to people who had some understanding as to what I was attempting. My RL friends and family, while supportive, don't really have an understanding of what this is like. I found it very useful during my campaign and am grateful for everyone's insight and support.

And thanks for the good wishes, Martin and Stephanie! It seems like a long wait at the moment. Still hoping for a great result for both of us. 

Courtney


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Stephanie Leigh said:


> You seem to have misunderstood ebbrown....I don't intend to do this I was simply asking if anyone knew whether or not this has or could happen...I'm more interested in learning how the Scout system works, and this could very well be something that could be done...I don't personally know and I'm just curious. Good luck with your book.


I don't have any idea if you plan to do it or not, but since you asked the question about the possibility of gaming the system, and then went on to muse if "we can nominate and un-nominate over and over", I gave my response to that.



Stephanie Leigh said:


> *Got a question for you and, well I guess everyone*....I haven't tried it, but have you heard of anyone attempting to fix their numbers *Meaning we can nominate and un-nominate novels over and over*....would doing that push someone's novel into H&T unfairly if they kept clicking and unclicking it, or is this not a possibility based on Scouts programming?


As for the Scout team not looking at a book if it doesn't have nominations? That's not a secret Amazon is keeping from anybody. Of course nominations factor into it -- Amazon is advertising it as


> Kindle Scout is reader-powered publishing for new, never-before-published books. It's a place where readers help decide if a book gets published.


Yeah, I've been around here long enough to understand that there are many, many lurkers here looking for information. This thread in particular is high on Google searches with a lot of good information in it. In response to the topics in this thread of "gaming the system" and "I'll vote for you, vote for me hurray!", I am simply saying that besides being unethical, there are better ways to get yourself noticed.
Work hard. Promote yourself. Write a good story. Have a professional looking cover. Have a great blurb. EDIT your manuscript, especially the first 2000 words (sorry, I'm not nominating anything with a half-dozen typos between the blurb and first page of the sample). Look at what works in your genre.

Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Jill Nojack said:


> This. This thread started out as a way to suggest / help each other with their campaign, and there are now several of us here (Donna, TheBerg - hi guys! - and myself) who have mounted successful campaigns and have actual experience with the program to offer, and we are happy to do that to help other authors figure it out.
> 
> Ebbrown, I hope you do share your marketing efforts. I think there are probably people who read this thread for the tips who would benefit from knowing what's working now. The competition just keeps growing, and when people post their campaign efforts and then are successful, I think that does help out the people who are quietly looking for information.
> 
> Jill


I've bookmarked a bunch of your posts, Jill. Plenty of great stuff. I completely agree, this thread is extremely useful for people who are quietly looking for information.


----------



## Bbates024

I can tell you without a doubt that the ten votes you pick up from this thread aren't enough to get you noticed alone. I voted for some of the authors here to support them as they have supported me, I've also bought some of their books once released and that boosts their sales ranking but that isn't frowned upon.

Anyways lots of authors support and like other authors throughout the industry, half of being a good writer is being a reader. I doubt to many people that don't read woke up one day and said gosh I'm going to write for a living.

No by doing something like nominating and un nominating a book over and over again to try and tweak the system, that would be flat out wrong, and extremely unethical. I would be surprised if Amazon didn't have a system to monitor that something similar to what they use to count clicks on ads, and where they come from. Not only would I expect them not to pick that book but to possibly ban them from the program, or amazon altogether.

I'm still hoping I win a copy of a book I nominated it hasn't happened yet.....


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

any plan to nominate/un-nominate/re-nominate to bump up your numbers is scammy, unethical, foolish, and downright dishonest. I'm not sure how else to convey how I feel about that, but that pretty much sums it up. If you would like to debate the definition of ethics, that's awesome. I assume you're joking when you're asking if Amazon set up an ethics course because that simply doesn't make any sense and has no bearing on what I think of those who game the system.

How bout this? When you have a uber-succesful campaign and readers go Google your name, do you want it to point back to this thread and have your success questioned? Be assured, there are groups out there that love to bash indie writers, and someone is just itching to write the next Huff Post article about how indies "gamed" the Scout program with vote-swapping and other scammy nonsense. Think about what you're putting out there.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Bates, I hope that Martin and I are the exception to your streak  

Courtney


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Bbates024 said:


> I can tell you without a doubt that the ten votes you pick up from this thread aren't enough to get you noticed alone. I voted for some of the authors here to support them as they have supported me, I've also bought some of their books once released and that boosts their sales ranking but that isn't frowned upon.
> 
> Anyways lots of authors support and like other authors throughout the industry, half of being a good writer is being a reader. I doubt to many people that don't read woke up one day and said gosh I'm going to write for a living.
> 
> No by doing something like nominating and un nominating a book over and over again to try and tweak the system, that would be flat out wrong, and extremely unethical. I would be surprised if Amazon didn't have a system to monitor that something similar to what they use to count clicks on ads, and where they come from. Not only would I expect them not to pick that book but to possibly ban them from the program, or amazon altogether.
> 
> I'm still hoping I win a copy of a book I nominated it hasn't happened yet.....


Hi Bbates,
I completely agree about the nominations here. I haven't seen H&T more than 3 hours for the entire campaign and anything I've gained here hasn't boosted numbers from simply joining this forum&#8230;but I also think it's a great idea to support one another since we're all plugging away at this together anyway!

My husbands a programmer and that's how the question came to me about nominating and un-nominating&#8230;I was discussing whether or not the Scout algorithms would account for this or even factor them out if it's possible&#8230;it's merely a curiosity. I haven't heard of anyone being banned from the program yet, but I think I'll give that a google and see what comes up.

To the moderator of this forum- Please feel free to pull my question and any responses pertaining to it. I wasn't attempting to cause an ethical debate, but merely searching for answers. My apologies for heating up the forum.


----------



## Skyla

I know that I haven't been on this board for a long while, but the main reason I have decided to continue reading/posting here is that it was a nice place with nice people who were supportive, encouraging, nonjudgmental and understanding to talk to about the program and how we're all doing/did.  I did not come here seeking nominations, but I love how everyone bands together to help others with them.  That's what communities do, and this feels like a community.  It is very true that nominations from this thread are not solely going to put any of us in the lead, but they are a way to help some who might feel like giving up and to show them that they’re not invisible.  I love finding out how others are doing, seeing others' stats, showing my support with words or a nomination, and I don't mind sharing my own experiences in the hopes of saving future Scouters time and money which I have wasted with fruitless techniques.

Anyway, that's my two cents.  I hope to get back to that positive vibe now


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I like the community feel too  Thanks everyone for sharing your experience.


----------



## Dmalcs

This is exciting, isn't it? I've survived eleven days and somehow managed to be on the hot list for most of the time, but I'm running out of social triggers to set off. I don't understand how anyone can manage to keep it up for the whole campaign. All I know is I'll be really disappointed when I (probably) don't get selected. Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences. It's helping to keep me sane.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

It is exciting, DMalcs. I felt exactly the way you do. I've pulled all the social levers I can think of and now what do I do? I boosted a post on my FB author's page and also posted in lots of FB author/reader groups. 

I love this community and am delighted I found it during my campaign. It helped a lot. 

And fingers crossed that no news is good news...still waiting  

Courtney


----------



## BobW

Well done, Dmalcs, to keep it up for eleven days.  I'm only on Day Six and I'm running out of ideas...


----------



## mel p

Just got my notice from Amazon that BBates published! I think this is an awesome consolation prize (although I still think you should have been selected)! A little free advertising never hurt. Good luck on the book! I hope you have fantastic sales!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

I also got that notification. Congrats, Bates!


----------



## Bbates024

Woot I got the notification as well, and one for Lunar Discovery!

I'm still waiting to see who else gets selected, and keeping an eye out for books in this thread!


----------



## BobW

Congrats to Martin Crosbie - just got the email saying that The Dead List was selected for publication.  Nice!  Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I got that email, too, Bob. Such a lovely feeling to hear of a fellow KBoarder's success. Congrats, Martin!


----------



## Drifty

Congratulations Martin - Just received the notice that your book The Dead List was selected for publication. 
Nice work.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

I just got the notification for Martin's book too. I'm so thrilled The Dead List was selected and cannot wait to read it. Congratulations, Martin. Well done!!    

Courtney


----------



## geronl

The Dead List is mine! hahaha

Congrats, Martin


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

8 days later....I was selected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*dies*


----------



## Jill Nojack

Tricia Owens said:


> 8 days later....I was selected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *dies*


Woohoo! Cause for celebration.

Had a good feeling about it - just got your email, and Martin's and bates. Lots of good correspondence today.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Woohoo! Congrats, Tricia


----------



## geronl

_Festival of Murder_

woohoo!

That sounds kind of wrong, written like that.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

So excited for you Martin!  Congrats!


----------



## Skyla

Yay, I get out of a long day of school and I get such wonderful news which perked me right back up!

Congrats Tricia and Martin


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

geronl said:


> _Festival of Murder_
> 
> woohoo!
> 
> That sounds kind of wrong, written like that.


haha

Such a strange experience. My book was picked totally out of order, which was why I was expecting bad news. But who cares now? Not me!

Anyway, good to know for future Scouters. Don't give up hope...


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Oh, and to give more helpful info.

I was in H&T for 368 hours and had 1.4k page views. I had a good bump in the beginning of the campaign like everyone else, and then it was a ghost town in the middle. So I experimented with making a Facebook post/ad and boosting it. I did it for $30 and was surprised that it put me in H&T. So a week later I said, I'm going all in (sort of), and I boosted the ad again, this time for $240. It kept me in H&T for last 11 days. It's a lot to spend on a chance, but I figured at the very least it was an investment in the book's mailing list since Amazon would notify the nominees. It was also helpful because I received a lot of positive feedback from strangers who left comments on the ad, and 42 people whom I don't know shared my post, so that at least told me that I might do well if I self-pubbed it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Drifty

Tricia when you boosted the facebook post did you write some text and paste the link to your scout page? When i did that the link was converted to a linked image.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

First, I uploaded my ad image,and I think that might have overridden the link image that would have shown up had I only posted the link. So my process was upload the image, write my copy, add the link, and then post. Boost after that.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Thanks for all the congrats and support you guys. Received the email on my phone while I was out tonight. Extremely stoked right now. I'll blog about the experience and let you know when the blog is live. Not sure if I'm making sense. It's late and I can't stop smiling. Thanks again!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Congratulations, Tricia! I'm super excited to read A Festival of Murder. 

Courtney


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Yeah, free ebook baby!  Congrats Tricia, looking forward to my copy!


----------



## Dmalcs

Congratulations, Tricia and Martin! You give the rest of us hope.


----------



## mel p

Wow, I've got two acceptance emails and two books coming my way. Congratulations to you both!!! Super excited for both of you!


----------



## MartinCrosbie

My apologies. In my excitement last night I didn't congratulate you Tricia. Well done. I look forward to reading Festival of Murder.


----------



## verb

Congratulations, Tricia & Martin! So glad you both made it through. And thanks for sharing your experiences. I look forward to reading both of your books.


----------



## Skyla

Thanks for the FB ad advice Tricia.  I've done them, but had never boosted on top of that.  Couldn't hurt to try.  And thanks for the stats too!


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Thanks, everyone. And congrats to you, too, Martin!


----------



## Crime fighters

Thank you all for sharing your experiences! I will be putting a book into the program sometime around mid-November. At this stage in the game, I need to start expanding my potential audience because I seem to have flatlined in that regard. Cheers to everyone who's been picked up!


----------



## Dmalcs

If there's one thing this campaign is teaching me, it's how to reach out to people. I'm really glad that my wife has such a huge family! I'm about half way through now, and I've mostly stayed on the hot list, but I'm starting to run out of ideas. Plus, the rest of my life has really been suffering. Whatever my result from this, I don't know if I would be able to do it again.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Dmalcs said:


> If there's one thing this campaign is teaching me, it's how to reach out to people. I'm really glad that my wife has such a huge family! I'm about half way through now, and I've mostly stayed on the hot list, but I'm starting to run out of ideas. Plus, the rest of my life has really been suffering. Whatever my result from this, I don't know if I would be able to do it again.


Hey Dale,
I completely agree&#8230;it's been a real eye opener learning how to find new readers/voters! Congrats on staying in H&T, that's fantastic. I used up half my resources during the first week and barely managed to scrape into H&T. It was so stressful that I decided to stop the hard campaigning and find a work on the campaign/life balance, which of course means my campaign has suffered the loss. I don't regret it, but looking back (not that I will ever try this again) if I had it to do again I would probably have searched out all of the great places to advertise, blog, promoters sites etc. a couple of months before and had an arsenal of ideas before I began the campaign. With only two days left on the campaign I've decided to try Tricia's idea of boosting a post on FB verses paying for an ad (only $5 a day though, so it probably won't get me far)&#8230;.just to see what happens, and if there is a better reach this way. I'll let you know.
Stephanie


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

I'm sorry, Karen. I'm still looking forward to reading it. I really enjoyed your sample.

No word on The Lost Art of Second Chances yet. I'm trying not to think about it too much. Fingers still crossed.

Courtney


----------



## Bbates024

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> I'm sorry, Karen. I'm still looking forward to reading it. I really enjoyed your sample.
> 
> No word on The Lost Art of Second Chances yet. I'm trying not to think about it too much. Fingers still crossed.
> 
> Courtney


I have a feeling your in but that's just me, I'll be keeping an eye out for that notification!


----------



## mel p

Congratulations Courtney! I just got the notification that the Lost Art of Second Chances was selected!!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

OMG! I am snoopy dancing!!!     

Thank you all so much for all your support. I'm so thrilled that The Lost Art of Second Chances was selected for publication by Kindle Scout. 

Courtney


----------



## Skyla

Yay!  I just got my notification that The Lost Art of Second Chances will be published!  Congrats Courtney!!


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Congrats, Courtney!!


----------



## BobW

Congrats, Courtney!


----------



## Jill Nojack

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> OMG! I am snoopy dancing!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for all your support. I'm so thrilled that The Lost Art of Second Chances was selected for publication by Kindle Scout.
> 
> Courtney


Woohoo! Way to go!


----------



## Dmalcs

Congratulations, Courtney! I had you nominated too!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Awesome string of acceptances, congrats!


----------



## Drifty

Congratulations, Courtney! You ran a great campaign.


----------



## Drifty

Had a spot open up and nominated The Prophet of Marathon - Good luck Bob.


----------



## BobW

Thanks, Drifty - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bbates024

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> OMG! I am snoopy dancing!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for all your support. I'm so thrilled that The Lost Art of Second Chances was selected for publication by Kindle Scout.
> 
> Courtney


I just got that feeling that Marvin Gaye like feeling. haha Seriously though awesome job!

I'm looking forward to my copy and leaving an awesome review!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Congratulations, Courtney. That's wonderful!

Karen, commiserations, but kudos to you on putting Wish out there with Scout.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Way to go Courtney! Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so on Monday I got my notification that Martin Crosbie's THE DEAD LIST will be published by Kindle Scout.

Then yesterday I got my notification that Courtney Hunt's THE LOST ART OF SECOND CHANCES will ALSO be published by Kindle Scout.
(I knew that title couldn't fail  )

Let me tell you - I don't even own a Kindle e-reader yet - and I felt tickled pink to feel as if I had actually contributed towards helping two new novels being born. I was excited to think that I was actually getting a free copy of each. I felt that deep inner call-to-action that said - "Now I must read this book. Now I must review it. I can't wait."

I think that is one of the really wonderful effects of the whole Kindle Scout program. It gets the reader to feeling personally involved in the whole publication process. I believe that in itself will go a long way towards the creation of a long-term readership base.

Good luck Martin! Good luck Courtney! Go forth and sell a bunch!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I am SO very excited.

I just got a look at the rough draft designs of the cover of what will be my first Kindle Scout submission from Christine (Cagnes) of Bayou Cover Design.

I will show you all the cover once the campaign goes live.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Now that I'm a little more coherent, I wanted to thank everyone again for all their support and nominations during my Kindle Scout campaign. And also for all the well-wishes and congratulations.

For those that are running a KS campaign or plan to do so, the "Welcome to Kindle Press" email requests uploading your final manuscript, cover, and blurb. They will then review it and, after I provide my banking information, will send payment. After that, it goes through editing, especially copy-editing, and then gets a pre-order date. So, make sure that you've got a final manuscript ready to go 

Steve--I'm delighted you're going to throw your hat into the ring. Can't wait to see your cover. 

I've got Uncertain Origins and Watching Amy on my nominations slate, with The Prophet of Marathon and Faezed and Confused saved to nominate as time marches on. Good luck to everyone still campaigning!

Courtney


----------



## HN Wake

Wow, some awesome news over on this thread!  I could not be happier getting those email notices!  Well done everybody.


----------



## Dmalcs

Thanks so much, Courtney! I'm in the dreaded middle week of my campaign. I really wish I were in your position right now.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Tricia Owens said:


> First, I uploaded my ad image,and I think that might have overridden the link image that would have shown up had I only posted the link. So my process was upload the image, write my copy, add the link, and then post. Boost after that.


I know I'm a little late, but would you mind linking or posting an image of your Facebook ad? I'm really curious to see what your copy looked like.

And congratulations!


----------



## Dmalcs

Just noticed that there's another selection for October. That's three already. I'm hoping that this is a trend.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Stephen,

If you'd like to see the boosted posts I wrote, please go to my Facebook page. I did three of them throughout the campaign for a cost of about $30 each.

https://www.facebook.com/Romanceauthorcourtneyhunt

Hope that helps!

Courtney


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Awesome! That helps a lot. Thanks, Courtney.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

I'm late in my felicitations, but congratulations Courtney!  So excited for you and The Lost Art of Second Chances! 

Dale & Jennifer - I tried the $5 to boost a post on FB and for the money it's a better deal than running an add.  $5 spent over 24 hours reached 427 (through people who have liked my FB author page and their friends) people but only three people engage with the post.  With the ad I spent $50 and only paid per click, but over the entire two weeks I ran the ad I never reached H&T.  I didn't reach H&T yesterday either, but the number of page views skyrocketed in comparison.  Just food for thought.  Also, there are three ways to boost a post - 1) to people who have liked your page. 2) to people who have liked your page and their friends. 3) Setting your own parameters by select marketing.  I tried #2 yesterday and I'm trying #3 today.  Only 7 hours to go with this campaign....Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Got a last minute nomination up for you, Stephanie. Good luck with the final selection.


----------



## Skyla

Thanks Stephanie! I lowered my ad to $1 a day and boosted it for $50, haven't made it into H&T but my page views are up (623 total as of today with 17 days to go), 32 people engaged and 22 liked it so we'll see if it goes anywhere. I used #3 on mine. My campaign has been stressful, hectic and time consuming. It's not something I would ever do again (aside from if I get published from it, as I would have a better audience to draw from for running a campaign for book 2 in the series). Starting my grad program hasn't helped at all. If only I'd had my book ready to publish during the summer. I'm just not good at selling myself, and I'm not big on social media and voicing my every thought. I'm more introverted, aside from with those close to me. I'm also trying a Thunderclap set to go off on Tuesday which will hopefully help me in the difficult middle weeks and reach people I normally wouldn't be able to on my own. I'm over half way to my goal there http://thndr.me/JZUwCv Finger's crossed!

Good luck to you on your final day!

And thanks for keeping me saved Courtney!


----------



## geronl

Dmalcs said:


> Just noticed that there's another selection for October. That's three already. I'm hoping that this is a trend.


KBoarders are cleaning up there. Cleaning them out. lol


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Steve Vernon said:


> Got a last minute nomination up for you, Stephanie. Good luck with the final selection.





Skyla said:


> Thanks Stephanie! I lowered my ad to $1 a day and boosted it for $50, haven't made it into H&T but my page views are up (623 total as of today with 17 days to go), 32 people engaged and 22 liked it so we'll see if it goes anywhere. I used #3 on mine. My campaign has been stressful, hectic and time consuming. It's not something I would ever do again (aside from if I get published from it, as I would have a better audience to draw from for running a campaign for book 2 in the series). Starting my grad program hasn't helped at all. If only I'd had my book ready to publish during the summer. I'm just not good at selling myself, and I'm not big on social media and voicing my every thought. I'm more introverted, aside from with those close to me. I'm also trying a Thunderclap set to go off on Tuesday which will hopefully help me in the difficult middle weeks and reach people I normally wouldn't be able to on my own. I'm over half way to my goal there http://thndr.me/JZUwCv Finger's crossed!
> Good luck to you on your final day!
> 
> Thanks for the nomination Steve.  I'm a bit of a realist though, so I'm not expecting to receive a contract (which is great for not being disappointed) lol! My page views just crested 500 and I've spent as much time working on trying to understand the campaign as I have been campaigning, so of course my numbers reflect it. It's been a very interesting learning experience though.
> 
> Those are great numbers so far Jennifer! Seems to me you are well on your way to cresting that 1000+ page views that seems to be half of the equation for getting noticed by the Scout team.  LOL, I'm going to look up a website for all of us introverted authors who aren't great at marketing&#8230;maybe there's a course we can all take together from the solitary comfort of our own homes!  Got my fingers crossed for you, good luck!


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Thanks for the nomination Steve.  I’m a bit of a realist though, so I’m not expecting to receive a contract (which is great for not being disappointed) lol!  My page views jus crested 500 and I’ve spent as much time working on trying to understand the campaign as I have been campaigning, so of course my numbers reflect it.  It’s been a very interesting learning experience though.

Those are great numbers so far Jennifer!  Seems to me you are well on your way to cresting that 1000+ page views that seems to be half of the equation for getting noticed by the Scout team.  LOL, I’m going to look up a website for all of us introverted authors who aren’t great at marketing…maybe there’s a course we can all take together from the solitary comfort of our own homes!  Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Thanks for the nomination Steve.    I’m a bit of a realist though, so I’m not expecting to receive a contract (which is great for not being disappointed) lol!  My page views just crested 500 and I’ve spent as much time working on trying to understand the campaign as I have been campaigning, so of course my numbers reflect it.  It’s been a very interesting learning experience though.        

Those are great numbers so far Jennifer!    Seems to me you are well on your way to cresting that 1000+ page views that seems to be half of the equation for getting noticed by the Scout team.  LOL, I’m going to look up a website for all of us introverted authors who aren’t great at marketing…maybe there’s a course we can all take together from the solitary comfort of our own homes!  Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Don't count yourself out yet, Stephanie.

I don't know for certain - but I have a hunch that Hot and Trending isn't the ONLY factor in Kindle Scout saying yes to any given project. I believe that if they come across a manuscript that truly looks as if they will be able to sell the heck out of it then they will STILL grab it up.

Still, as you say, it is a heck of a learning experience - and you've reached 500 readers WITHOUT even hitting the pre-order button. That's 500 new readers who just MIGHT reach for their wallets if and/or when you have to publish the book yourself.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Agree with Steve and added Stephanie to my list now that some freed up.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Salvador – That’s very kind of you and thank you for supporting my efforts.  I’ll be sure and post to let all of you know what the outcome is.  


Steve – I have seen it before where Scout has selected novels that haven’t spent a large amount of time in H&T, but the percentages of being selected in this scenario seem slim to me.  My husband said the same thing before I started the campaign about gaining new readers…which was a large part of why I took this project on!  Either way it’ll be published, and that’s enough for me.


----------



## Skyla

Stephanie Leigh said:


> Salvador -- That's very kind of you and thank you for supporting my efforts. I'll be sure and post to let all of you know what the outcome is.
> 
> Steve -- I have seen it before where Scout has selected novels that haven't spent a large amount of time in H&T, but the percentages of being selected in this scenario seem slim to me. My husband said the same thing before I started the campaign about gaining new readers...which was a large part of why I took this project on! Either way it'll be published, and that's enough for me.


That's a great attitude Stephanie  And I am concerned with my H&T time dwindling in percentage by the day with no new time being added. I wouldn't mind being one of those odds that still makes it to human eyes. I seriously think they should have a graphic in the stats called "current nominations" which would be updated daily along with everything else to let us know where we stand a bit better. It feels like being in the dark since page views probably don't mean anything if people aren't nominating, and H&T time isn't everything. And you had better let me know if you find that introverted author class! I want to take it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

This is just a guess on my part - but I expect H&T is just ONE of several factors that will be taken into consideration.

Is it a well-written book?

Is it in a marketable genre?

Does the author have a history of prior sales?

Building a publishing line is a little like selecting the next mosaic tile on a gigantic wall-sized mosaic. Each new book purchase must be carefully considered. Each particular tile must be carefully chosen.

Is it the right color? Will it fit that open spot on the mosaic neatly. Does that particular bit of tile smell like nine day old dead feet?

Never count yourself out until the referee yells "TEN!"

Still, a little mass hysteria H&T probably doesn't hurt your chances either.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I spent this morning putting together the Kindle Scout submission for my YA time travel horror novel A BLURT IN TIME.

I just hit the button.

I feel as if I am sitting on an atom bomb waiting for the earth-shattering kaboom.






Here is a look at the cover - as created by our fellow kboarder Christine (also known as cagnes).










For now I will sit here and wait in suspense - or better yet I am going out to get myself some grub to celebrate.

Until then why don't you swing on over to BAYOU COVER DESIGNS and check out some more of Christine's work.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/BayouCoverDesigns?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## Drifty

The last 20 days on the campaign trail has been an exciting, yet humbling experience. 

If Amazon does not select my book for publication this forum was worth all the stress and effort required to keep my novel hot and trending. Thanks to the people who shared their knowledge of marketing through social media, I have a list of readers, a functioning web site, twitter account, Facebook page and Mail Chimp account.  Thanks to Jennifer, I can add Thunderclap to my marketing arsenal.  With 10 days left uncertain origin managed to stay hot for 324 of 456 hours and 1,167 views. The trend line for page views per day is falling off so I started a facebook boost for $50 for 7 days. This afternoon another twitter post and emails are scheduled. 

After three years of writing and editing, the book will be published with or without support from Kindle Press. It would be nice to have support from Amazon but if they don’t select my novel I have a backup plan.  A huge thank you to everyone in this form for the support and wisdom they share every day.


----------



## Tuttle

Genre certainly seems to be relevant - they seem to prefer some genres over others I've noticed in all my time scouting. Of the books I've had selected for publication there's been 1 literary fiction, 2 mysteries with paranormal elements, 3 mysteries without paranormal elements, 1 thriller, 2 fantasy books which mention mystery elements, and 1 fantasy book which doesn't mention mystery elements. 

(So that's 6 mysteries or thriller primary genre, and 3 fantasy primary genre)

A majority of what I scout is science fiction or fantasy. Still, most of what has been selected has been out of my primary reading, and scouting, genre.


----------



## Guest

Stephanie, I went to nominate your book and saw that the campaign had ended. I'm sorry I didn't see your book in time. Best wishes!


----------



## Nancy Raven Smith

Very exciting Courtney. I hope you'll keep us posted as you go along. I'm anxious to hear what happens for those who are picked up.

I just finished my first mystery novel, "Land Sharks." It's up on the Amazon's Kindle Scout Program until October 30th so I'm trying to learn. What would be your best advice for people in the nomination period?

This is my link - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2H2QUVWMUAAX

Anyone who feels inclined, I'd appreciate a nomination.

- Nancy


----------



## BobW

My campaign has been a bit strange lately.  I seem to be getting page views (650 in nine days, which seems a decent pace), but they haven't been translating into time on the Hot & Trending list.  Yesterday, I got about twenty-five more page views than I did last Saturday - but last Saturday I spent fifteen hours on H&T, compared to zero yesterday.  Not losing heart - going to keep doing what I'm doing and hope that the views will get me back on the H&T list at some point.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

BobW said:


> My campaign has been a bit strange lately. I seem to be getting page views (650 in nine days, which seems a decent pace), but they haven't been translating into time on the Hot & Trending list. Yesterday, I got about twenty-five more page views than I did last Saturday - but last Saturday I spent fifteen hours on H&T, compared to zero yesterday. Not losing heart - going to keep doing what I'm doing and hope that the views will get me back on the H&T list at some point.


It's an interesting process, isn't it. There were days when I received less page views than authors who could not crack the H and T list but I stayed in there. So, inclusion in the list seems to take into account more than just page views. Maybe it's consistency? Although your book seems to have been consistently in there Bob, so I'm not sure.

I was fortunate enough to be accepted and by fluke I spaced my efforts out over the thirty days. If I do this again I'll space them out even more. For example, instead of mailing out to all of the subscribers on my mailing list I'll do it in thirds over the course of the campaign. And, a blog I wrote helped with traffic. I'll repost the blog over my social networks at various times over the course rather than just once.

I'm sure there are others who are far more skilled than I am at figuring out their algos. My head begins to hurt if I think about it too much.
Best of luck to all!


----------



## BobW

Thanks, Martin.  Amazon's analytics are definitely beyond me...

I agree re: the need to space efforts over the whole thirty days.  I'm trying that, somewhat, but I realize that I still front-loaded more than I should have.  

No matter how it comes out, I think this will prove to be a useful exercise.  I've definitely increased my social media presence, gotten more eyes on my blog, and experimented with some new (to me) advertising strategies.  It's definitely raised awareness about the book in my pre-existing network, and hopefully it's grown that network a bit as well.  The book is going out there either way, so none of that hurts.

Good luck to everyone still in the game!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've just got word that my campaign goes live this Monday. I can't wait.

I've got a question for you folks. What possible benefit and/or hazard could a would-be Kindle Scout winner encounter if they published their book in paperback format BEFORE the campaign was finished. I realize that Kindle Scout does not concern themselves with paperback rights - but do you think this would be an issue with them?


----------



## BobW

Hi Steve - the way I read the Submission and Publication Agreement, I think that would be a no-no. This is Section 4 (underlining added by me):

4. Your Submission. During the Exclusivity Period, we can copy and, display a portion of your Work and the other Submission Materials in connection with Kindle Scout, and distribute your Work in order to solicit feedback. During the Exclusivity Period, you may continue to post portions of your Work for free on blogs or social media sites; however, you cannot sell your Work or license your Work to another publisher. Following the Exclusivity Period, we will remove your Work from the Kindle Scout site promptly following your written request to do so.

"Work" includes your manuscript and your cover. Once you submit, you're tied up for 45 days (that's my read, anyway - not meant to be legal advice).


----------



## Steve Vernon

That's pretty well how I read it too, Bob - but I don't always trust my eyeballs.


----------



## Skyla

I have heard the, while they don't deal with print books, Kindle Press doesn't want people publishing the print version before the Kindle version even if they get published through the platform.  The contract was pretty clear on "no selling" but since we are able to put portions up online for free, I have been curious about doing a print Goodreads giveaway during my campaign.  I tried to contact the Scout team to ask, but got an email back about how to market on the Amazon seller site.  Thoughts?

And Drifty, just remember that if you do go the Thunderclap route, it's essentially running two campaigns.  I'll let you know if it pays off.  I got the idea from my research.  The publicist of the Sirens author (published by Kindle Press, books 1 & 2) had amazing success with one so I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Steve Vernon said:


> I've just got word that my campaign goes live this Monday. I can't wait.
> 
> I've got a question for you folks. What possible benefit and/or hazard could a would-be Kindle Scout winner encounter if they published their book in paperback format BEFORE the campaign was finished. I realize that Kindle Scout does not concern themselves with paperback rights - but do you think this would be an issue with them?


Part of the deal with Scout is that they may assign you a copy editor once your ms has been accepted. I have my book ready to go live on Createspace but I held off just in case there's a further edit required on the e-book version. If that's the case I'll make the changes on the print manuscript too of course for consistency.
They have not assigned me an editor yet but from what I understand they're using Kirkus editors for some (maybe all, not sure) accepted submissions.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Jennifer – I think Scout withholds the current nomination numbers from us because that is the number we need to figure this out, lol!    I searched (somewhat jokingly) for an introverted authors course and only came up with other author’s blog and posts concerning authors learning to market despite being introverts and one phishy site that I wouldn’t give the $30 for the course.  For the final day of the campaign I did switch the FB post ad to the third option (setting your own parameters) and I received a lot more engagement with the post than the day before plus it was sent out to more people….so I think that’s definitely the best option for FB advertisement! 

Steve – H&T is definitely only one of the factors and it’s just so difficult to tell without knowing our actual number of nominations how much it’s taken into consideration when the Scout team looks at a novels final numbers.  Still waiting to hear back, and I’ve gotta be honest – I thought I was going to wake up this morning and find a “No thank you” email waiting for me…we’ll see.  Gonna put A Blurt In Time on my saved list to nominate later!  

Tuttle – I read an article that said almost exactly what you’re saying….Scout seems to prefer mysteries as a whole….I saw where one author even speculated that romances would never be chosen due to explicit topics being untasteful to others countries….seems that isn’t the case after all though since some romances have been published.

Annette – Thanks for the thought and the well wishes!   Are you currently in the campaign?

My final numbers for the campaign were (and no laughing!)  4 out of 720 hours in H&T with 561 page views.  Oddly enough I made it back onto H&T for one hour yesterday, but I only had 31 page views yesterday…on average based on all of the numbers I’ve collected – it usually takes closer to 50-ish page views to reach H&T status…but now I’ve seen it a different way.  38% Kindle Scout traffic and 62% external links with the most coming from Facebook.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Steve Vernon said:


> I've just got word that my campaign goes live this Monday. I can't wait.
> 
> I've got a question for you folks. What possible benefit and/or hazard could a would-be Kindle Scout winner encounter if they published their book in paperback format BEFORE the campaign was finished. I realize that Kindle Scout does not concern themselves with paperback rights - but do you think this would be an issue with them?


 Very excited, Steve! Looking forward to the book.

You cannot publish the book in any format during your campaign (I think it says that in the agreement) because it must be unpublished to participate.

If you are selected, Scout really, really prefers that you do not publish the paperback until your launch date. Really, really prefers it. Because their big launch of a new book isn't a big launch of a new book if the book is already published.

I tend to obey and give them what they really, really prefer.

Jill


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Hi Jill,

I noticed we're both in the same 6k ranking tonight, you just in front and of course different genres.  Me after a huge promotion and only at 8 reviews to your 20.  I wonder if you wouldn't mind sharing in this post how this launch differed from your self published.  What pros/cons (if any cons) do you see going with Kindle Press vs going it indie?

Glad to see you're doing so well!

Regards,
SM


----------



## TheBehrg

MartinCrosbie said:


> Part of the deal with Scout is that they may assign you a copy editor once your ms has been accepted. I have my book ready to go live on Createspace but I held off just in case there's a further edit required on the e-book version. If that's the case I'll make the changes on the print manuscript too of course for consistency.
> They have not assigned me an editor yet but from what I understand they're using Kirkus editors for some (maybe all, not sure) accepted submissions.


There's definitely a benefit to waiting as the editing service provided by Kindle Press was fantastic. Plus I agree, it's better to have the two documents match.


----------



## Steve Vernon

These are DEFINITELY good points. I hadn't thought about the issue of waiting for a possible final edit - and frankly I absolutely LOVE working with editors who generally pick up the places in the manuscript where I have tripped over my own self-imagined literary brilliance.



I'll definitely hold off on any move towards Createspace. Thanks, folks.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Hi Jill,
> 
> I noticed we're both in the same 6k ranking tonight, you just in front and of course different genres. Me after a huge promotion and only at 8 reviews to your 20. I wonder if you wouldn't mind sharing in this post how this launch differed from your self published. What pros/cons (if any cons) do you see going with Kindle Press vs going it indie?
> 
> Glad to see you're doing so well!
> 
> Regards,
> SM


Hey Salvador! Happy to oblige.

For me, the launch was very different than my self-published launches. I have never hit a rank above about 25k during my launch weeks although that will extend for several days as my readers pick them up, but I also only have one series which has never been a big seller, and I launched the first in that series before I knew anything at all about marketing. For the other books in the series, I promote to my mailing list and put all the other books on sale during launch week. This seems to push new readers to the first book and I pick up a few new readers each time.

I had planned a big marketing sweep for the launch of this book as a self-publisher, applying everything I have learned since I published my first book, so I expected to have a much better launch for the book. I expect I would have done most of the same things you did with your series at launch, although having never used those tactics, I don't know if it would have had the same result. It certainly would have been more expensive 

Here is a list of what I would see as the differences between a self-published launch as I would now do it and KS launch. The differences are bolded:

Self-published launch:

1) Use of mailing list to generate initial sales (if available).
2) Significant outlay of cash for advertising with less effective venues that accept new releases without reviews.
3) Use of social media to announce launch (basically, to my facebook friends and repeat promotions FB groups and one sort of useless tweet).
4) Reaching out to bloggers for reviews pre-launch (and generally being rejected as a self-publisher)
5) On sale for a friends and family price during the first week to juice sales.

Kindle Scout launch:

1) Use of mailing list to generate initial sales on launch day (I did not use it during my campaign). However, sales just happened without that, starting during preorder. (The book launched on the 15th and my mailing list took the rank to 38k, which is typical for my small list - but by the 16th, I was at 6k, which was WHAT??!! for me)
2) *No outlay of cash for advertising.* I did book some for the 30 day cliff area, but I doubt they will be effective since the book will not be on sale.
3) *Also-boughts existed on my book from early in pre-order.* 
4) Used social media to announce launch (basically, to my facebook friends and repeat promotions FB groups and one sort of useless tweet).
5)* Already had reviews, and bloggers from Kindle Scout and my campaign promoting had already picked it up organically.* I did not approach any. They approached me.
6) *No sales price available during launch. Cannot ever control price.*
7) *In the UK, the book is in Science Fiction and Fantasy Featured new releases.* No way would I ever get that on my own. And we all know how difficult it is to get any UK-specific advertising.

The only possible "Con" I see there is #6. Loss of control of book. Some people (me included) may have a lot of difficulty with that.

Also note that I did very well staying in the Hot and Trending during my campaign and possibly got a lot of nominations. I've think I've previously noted that books that are selected with less time in H&T don't do as well at launch because they don't have as many reviews and also boughts. However, I also don't know what those authors did to promote during their launch.

So, while I still did as much promoting as I always do at launch from my own efforts (mailing list of around 120 readers and social media), I did not lay out any money, and I had an AMAZING launch which took the book to the 6k range by day two. Since September 15th, it has stayed in that range with very little intervention from me, although I continue to promote in appropriate FB books, particularly the ones for Kindle Unlimited, when it falls out of that range. Frankly, I'm not convinced it goes back up because of that, but it feels empowering, so whatevs.

For me, this is a spectacular launch. Beyond my wildest dreams. For some people, they would be like "meh". *I have no idea if I could have achieved the same launch ranking on my own.* Being much more knowledgeable now than when I launched my first series, maybe.

But the thing about Scout is that *promotion* doesn't begin until *after 30 days*. There are lots of Scout promotions going on now with many of the "mature" books that were the first into the program in March, which are lifting sales of those books again. I'm really excited that my book will become eligible for other types of promotion soon.

I am also glad to see that you are doing so well at launch!

Jill


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Jill,

Thanks for sharing.  I tried to launch my KS reject in such a manner that would mimic a KP launch, though I didn't have the ability to obtain any reviews prior to the book's release even though I had it on pre-order for a few weeks.  I since learned that getting the paperback version out will allow any ARC readers (for me, only 1, though my fantasy series now has 1 as well) to post reviews before the ebook release date.

I had to spend a lot of mullah at launch to get it where it is at and it dropped from a high of 1.7k to around the 6k range, but page reads are slowly going up and sales at full price were just over double digits all week long (post promo, though I have a single day ENT promo today).

That #6 is a big one, which is one of the reasons why I went with a different genre and type of book in case it was selected, I didn't want one of my fantasy series books to be out of my control.  Other than that, I would say the pros outweigh the cons and it's a great validation of your work.  Will put another book in?

Again, thanks for sharing and best of luck!


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> Jill,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I tried to launch my KS reject in such a manner that would mimic a KP launch, though I didn't have the ability to obtain any reviews prior to the book's release even though I had it on pre-order for a few weeks. I since learned that getting the paperback version out will allow any ARC readers (for me, only 1, though my fantasy series now has 1 as well) to post reviews before the ebook release date.
> 
> I had to spend a lot of mullah at launch to get it where it is at and it dropped from a high of 1.7k to around the 6k range, but page reads are slowly going up and sales at full price were just over double digits all week long (post promo, though I have a single day ENT promo today).
> 
> That #6 is a big one, which is one of the reasons why I went with a different genre and type of book in case it was selected, I didn't want one of my fantasy series books to be out of my control. Other than that, I would say the pros outweigh the cons and it's a great validation of your work. Will put another book in?
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing and best of luck!


I would definitely put another book in, if they'd have me. I did not put the second in series in because I figured that the first book is the best advertisement for the second. I also wanted control of the price. Because I'm a freak like that.

However, one of the other Scout winners recently said that he'd been advised there are some interesting plans coming up for the series that are in Scout, and I don't know if having one book in and the others out will qualify me for that. So, I may have shot myself in the foot on that one. We'll see.

I already plan to put the first book in my next series up for nominations and I potentially have a standalone that I would definitely want to get into the program. But that's a way off. I can't even think about starting that until I finish two more books in the two current series. AND I'm fiddling around on the internet instead of writing those, aren't I? Heh.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Yeah, I spend as much, if not more, time learning the self-pubbing industry as I do writing


----------



## Dmalcs

I've just got to say, this thread has been so educational for me. I knew absolutely nothing about self publishing and promotion when I jumped into this. It's been a true crash course. Thanks so much to everyone for sharing your hard-earned knowledge with us newbies.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Dmalcs said:


> I've just got to say, this thread has been so educational for me. I knew absolutely nothing about self publishing and promotion when I jumped into this. It's been a true crash course. Thanks so much to everyone for sharing your hard-earned knowledge with us newbies.


I get this bad idea that the learning will never stop


----------



## Jill Nojack

Salvador Mercer said:


> I get this bad idea that the learning will never stop


Yep. The second you know something, everything changes.


----------



## Stephanie Leigh

Got the email a few minutes ago...As It Rains wasn't selected...no surprise there.  Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so the folks at Kindle Scout e-mailed me yesterday and said that the campaign for A BLURT IN TIME will go live this Monday.

So of course, I get up this morning and it turns out that the campaign for A BLURT IN TIME is live right now!

So I sat down and the first thing I tried to do is to get busy digitally tinkering, attempting to slide my brand new nifty A BLURT IN TIME banner into my kboards signature.










This will look slick, I thought.

Tinker, tinker, tinker.

Everyone will think that I am amazingly wicked and cool, I thought.

Tinker, tinker, oh sweet double chocolate fudge!!!

I may have to cut off my fingers and gouge my eyeballs out with the leftover bloody stumps, I thought.

I can't do it. Just can't. Every time I try to figure out how to get that banner into the signature my computer screen just blatantly giggles and tells me "Thank your for playing."

But - all the same - my campaign is live. Wish me luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Needy nervous newbie here again.

How do you go about seeing how many people have nominated your campaign? I can see the spot on YOUR CAMPAIGNS that reads TOTAL PAGE VIEWS. Is that it? How often do they update? Should I begin my nervous breakdown now?


----------



## Jill Nojack

Steve Vernon said:


> I can't do it. Just can't. Every time I try to figure out how to get that banner into the signature my computer screen just blatantly giggles and tells me "Thank your for playing."


Select and copy this bit of code and place it either before the first thing in your profile or at the very end. (It looks great, btw!)



Code:


[url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3QH67BW029W0V][IMG]https://stevevernonstoryteller.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/a-blurt-in-time_kindlescout-kb-02.jpg[/IMG][/url]




Steve Vernon said:


> Needy nervous newbie here again.
> 
> How do you go about seeing how many people have nominated your campaign? I can see the spot on YOUR CAMPAIGNS that reads TOTAL PAGE VIEWS. Is that it? How often do they update? Should I begin my nervous breakdown now?


Yes, your nervous breakdown begins now. Enjoy that. And the stats only update once per day, in the morning, around 7 AM EST. It's a freaking nightmare. How can anyone possibly live with once-a-day stats updates, right? 

Jill


----------



## Dmalcs

Also, there's no way to see how many nominations you have. The kindle scout people don't seem to want that information out there. You only get page views and hot and trending, with no explanation of what actually makes you hot and trending.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jill Nojack said:


> Yes, your nervous breakdown begins now. Enjoy that. And the stats only update once per day, in the morning, around 7 AM EST. It's a freaking nightmare. How can anyone possibly live with once-a-day stats updates, right?
> 
> Jill


I will try and be brave about it...




Dmalcs said:


> Also, there's no way to see how many nominations you have. The kindle scout people don't seem to want that information out there. You only get page views and hot and trending, with no explanation of what actually makes you hot and trending.


Dang it! Curse their non-enabling system. How else can I feed my lowly mean-spirited fiercely-competitive number-junkie inner self

*************************************
And - before I head to work for a long evening shift - here's one final question. Some of you folks have said you had great luck catching views with Facebook ads. How is the best way to go about doing that? Are there any big stupid mistakes that a newbie could make setting one up?


----------



## Drifty

My first attempt was last week when I boosted a facebook post. My budget was $50.00 and I will run it for 2 weeks (when my campaign is over). According to the facebook stats - so far 4,837People Reached, 79Likes, Comments & Share, 159 Post Clicks, 62 Photo Views and 25 Link Clicks. How many nominations was that? - I have no idea. I ran the add and made some twitter posts and sent a few targeted emails. The book went from live to hot and trending and stayed there for almost a week. This afternoon (Sunday) it dropped off Hot and Trending. The boost is still going and will last a few more days. So I am not sure if it was an initial upswing when I first boosted the post and has dropped off. Either way I would have done it again.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Any theories about Fantasy books in KScout? I see only one has been selected, and it's in the 600k range right now.

Is it simply that there aren't many people submitting fantasy to Scout, or that people who nominate books in Scout aren't looking for that genre?


----------



## DaleCoz

Finally! A spot where other people share my current Kindle Scout obsession. I'm a little over a week into my campaign, with 281 page views so far and 34 hours in Hot and Trending, but I'm pretty much out of ideas on how to boost those numbers. I've only read the last page of the thread so far, so before I comment further I'll go through the rest of the thread.

To anyone who is currently doing a campaign: Good luck! Don't get too obsessed. And yes, I need that advice as much as anyone on the board.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Welcome, Dale. You'll find a lot of helpful folks here. CHAR looks great. I've put it on my Save for Later.

(I'm hot. I'm hot. Kindle Scout says I'm hot!!!)


(where's a human torch smiley when you REALLY need one?)


----------



## Drifty

Steve - I found a set of videos from Mark Dawson that helped me understand and use Facebook ads:

VIDEO 1 - STRUCTURE
http://www.selfpublishingformula.com/structure

VIDEO 2 - CREATE AND TARGET
http://www.selfpublishingformula.com/target

VIDEO 3 - MAGNETS, LANDING PAGES & MONITORING
http://www.selfpublishingformula.com/optimise


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thanks, Drifty. I'll have a look at them. I'm pretty sure that there's more info if I work my way back through this thread again. I've been through the thread about three times so far - and by the time I get about half-way through I start to get punchy.


----------



## Dmalcs

So, has anyone tried to compile a list of stats of people who have been selected? I think that would be useful for people who are trying to see if they're in the ballpark. It'd be a lot of work, though.


----------



## grendelguy

I'm beginning to think covers don't play as much of a role as I'd expected. Some of the covers in the Hot and Trending are just absolutely awful. Seriously, if you're aching for a good cover that won't break the bank, try freelancer.com and get some bids. If you find someone who designs good covers, form a relationship with them and work with them off-site after the first cover is finished. I've been working with the same cover designer for all of my Grimm Chronicles books, and for my new series on Scout:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29RV92OO9N46X

I love my cover, and all I had to do was email a synopsis to my cover creator.

Still, I have a hard time believing Amazon's editors are going to stick with some of the covers currently Hot and Trending. If you notice the most recent winners, they all have covers that are pretty decent.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dmalcs said:


> So, has anyone tried to compile a list of stats of people who have been selected? I think that would be useful for people who are trying to see if they're in the ballpark. It'd be a lot of work, though.


Not quite that, Dale, but I do intend to track the progress of my own campaign on my blog. 
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/


----------



## Skyla

The stress of this campaigning is getting to me, but it's not just that, it's the workload of my graduate studies combined with it.  I was about ready to give up hope that anything I was doing was having any effect when I saw that I had finally made it back into H&T for pretty much the entire day today (not sure when it started but I got one hour yesterday) and I have regained some of that hope I had when I started this campaign.  Overall, it has been an exhausting experience that I don't think I would go through again.  But, I have learned some things about myself throughout the process, mostly that I need to be more aggressive than I currently am.  I'm not too big on social media, mostly because I don't feel the need to voice every thought that pops into my brain, so I know that I came into this platform with a disadvantage already as my audience was minimal.

I was approached by one of my classmates today (whom I didn't post to because I didn't want to annoy people I will see on a daily basis and who I don't know well at all) and she told me that she really wants to read my book and nominated me.  That just made my day and I told her that I'd print her a copy though CreateSpace if Scout doesn't publish me.  It also reiterated the fact that there are those out there who want to read it, especially when I needed it most.  It's hard not to get disheartened when your campaign isn't doing well, things like this remind me why I'm doing it.  Not for the money, but for others to enjoy.  Though...I can't lie that the money would not be an added bonus  

Either way, Faezed & Confused book will be published.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well - I was H&T for 21 hours but things petered out three hours before I got up out of bed this morning. I'm still looking into that Facebook ad - but I've got a long shift at work tonight and an early morning grocery trip and I spent most of yesterday afternoon, post-turkey and up on a ladder working on installing some heat cable to my roof.

I tell you, life would be just dandy if I had my own private butler, maid and handyman.


I took a look at your sample for FAEZED & CONFUSED and I threw my last nomination your way, Skyla. You had me at two-headed goblin arguing dietary standards with himself...


----------



## Dmalcs

I know how you feel, Jennifer. I'm a high school teacher, plus I have another job teaching SAT preparation classes, and then there's my family and church responsibilities, so it's really hard to find time to campaign. Plus, I'm trying to revise another novel and to prepare for Nano in a couple of weeks. It's totally nuts. For what it's worth, you're on my nominate list right now. It's good to see your book on the hot list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Amen, Dale. Yesterday I spent part of the day doing Canadian thanksgiving with the family and then spent the afternoon up on the roof installing some heating cables to help ward off ice dams.

Winter is coming.


Then this morning I have run to the grocery store, packed up the garbage for garbage today tomorrow, cleaned the kitchen and now I have to get ready to head to work for a long evening shift - and the rain is coming down in buckets. I could moan about it, I suppose - but I figure all of these complications that life throws my way - and to everybody else in this boat called earth - is just something more that I can write about. It is all grist for the mill, all bone for the soup pot.

Mixing metaphors freely and frequently - that's me to a T-Bird.


----------



## Skyla

Steve Vernon said:


> I took a look at your sample for FAEZED & CONFUSED and I threw my last nomination your way, Skyla. You had me at two-headed goblin arguing dietary standards with himself...


  My novel writing class loved my opening scene. Thanks Steve! And yours is on H&T right now so it may have petered off, but it came back! You definitely have an interesting premise and eye-catching cover! And you've got my nomination as well. I did the facebook ad, and boosted it for $50. Don't know if it's helping since the majority of my views are coming from Facebook anyway, but I figure I'll keep it going because it can't hurt. I had fallen out of H&T for 11 days straight prior. I also did a thunderclap that went off yesterday, and I think that helped a lot as my views skyrocketed. The only problem with that is it's doing two campaigns and if you can't get 100 people on it, nothing happens. I got 78 but paid the $45 to force it through either way. Just figured I'd offer some suggestions when for when you reach the middle of your campaign (which I'm at now) as it's the hardest. The problem with H&T, I have noticed, is that its generally monopolized with people in the beginning of their campaign (and have a boost) and those who are in the end of their campaign (because they also get a boost). I watch some books stay in there the majority of the time and I'd like to know what they're doing. Either way, I got 19 hours H&T time yesterday  so I'm happy



Dmalcs said:


> I know how you feel, Jennifer. I'm a high school teacher, plus I have another job teaching SAT preparation classes, and then there's my family and church responsibilities, so it's really hard to find time to campaign. Plus, I'm trying to revise another novel and to prepare for Nano in a couple of weeks. It's totally nuts. For what it's worth, you're on my nominate list right now. It's good to see your book on the hot list.


Dale, you have been running an excellent campaign! Even if you feel that you are going mad from taking so much on I think it's going to pay off in the end which will make it all worth while  You've had my nomination for a long while now. I want my copy!

And I think we could all use a body double to stand in for us during our campaigns to keep up with the rest of life while we constantly refresh H&T lol. I myself have developed a habit of waking up at 3am (the time here that daily stats refresh for me) just to see how my prior day went. I hope that will go away after the campaign, but at least I can go back to sleep right after looking!


----------



## MartinCrosbie

I'm relating to the emotions you guys are going through who are still in campaign mode. It was quite a ride. FWIW I wrote an article for Indies Unlimited detailing my efforts.http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/10/13/my-kindle-scout-adventure-part-1/

Steve, looks like you're still going hard, good job. And, Drifty, you're finishing strong. Continued success to all!


----------



## Skyla

MartinCrosbie said:


> I'm relating to the emotions you guys are going through who are still in campaign mode. It was quite a ride. FWIW I wrote an article for Indies Unlimited detailing my efforts.http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/10/13/my-kindle-scout-adventure-part-1/
> 
> Steve, looks like you're still going hard, good job. And, Drifty, you're finishing strong. Continued success to all!


Thanks for the insight Martin! It's always nice to see the prospective of someone who went the distance and came away victorious


----------



## Drifty

This morning Uncertain Origin dropped off Hot and Trending before my daily snake oil, rather marketing routine kicked in.

I started with a facebook posting then worked on LinkedIn. I saved the LinkIn posts for this last week and hope this helps carry me to the end. I did run a facebook ad for $50.00 and that give the campaign a boost. The ad runs until Oct 17th but seems to be tapering off. 
In two weeks the $50.00 ad reached 6,322 people and resulted in 219 clicks. The best age groups that clicked were in the 18-24 range and 45-64 with a gender split of 67 female and 93 male (of those who identified their age in their facebook profiles). Most of the clicks came from phones (20% on iphone and the remainder from android).

After reading more about facebook ads I plan on running another one for $25.00 only this time I will have it run in the evenings and target the audience to people who liked or friends of Michael Connelly and maybe limit that to Harry Bosch and/or Mickey Haller.

It's been a few hours since I ran the LinkedIn spamathon and the book is back on Hot and trending. Boy will I be glad when this is over.
BUT - this has been such a great learning experience I would do it again (maybe, after three more books, good thing I'm old with a short memory).

Stats for today - Hours in Hot & Trending - 409 of 552 / Page Views - 1,320 I have no idea if this is enough to make the cut.

Good luck to all 

Uncertain Origin campaign link - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


----------



## Drifty

One more thing. Skyla could you share a bit more on your Thunderclap campaign?


----------



## Skyla

Drifty said:


> BUT - this has been such a great learning experience I would do it again (maybe, after three more books, good thing I'm old with a short memory).
> 
> Uncertain Origin campaign link - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


Ha! It might be like childbirth, you want it to be over and sucks while in it, but after its over when you want another one you don't think about that hell you were stuck in during. I'll wait until after to really decide I guess.

Those are great numbers Frank, far better than mine (you're about a week ahead of me). You have also had my vote for a long while now. We had an awesome string of winners from this forum, I would LOVE to see it continue  I'm sprinkling some H&T time fairy dust to all us still in campaign-mode. I think the big thing for me is that I would just like to reach human eyes, and I wish I knew what portion of the books actually make it there or what we need to be looking at in our own stats to gauge if we will be or not.

With 11 days total not in H&T I only have 55/408 but that has been picking up a lot, so I hope that if I can ride my campaign in H&T for the rest of my time I might be able to get those human eyes on my book. So far, and with a big bump yesterday, I'm at 928 views.



Drifty said:


> One more thing. Skyla could you share a bit more on your Thunderclap campaign?


You got it! Thunderclap is a place where people lend social networking support to get your message to a wider audience. You pick a date and time for it to go off, and when it does it spreads your message to the connections of anyone who joined the cause (through their FB, Twitter & Tumblr accounts). I got 78 people, so yesterday at 4pm PST it posted to all those 78 people's followers (30,941 people total). Not everyone is going to click on it, but it's a free service (if you don't force it through anyway) that might help you reach a wider audience. Here's my campaign for that: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/32534-change-a-new-author-s-life

It's definitely something you want to start as early as possible to gain the followers and have it go off at a time when you need it most. I started it after several days out of H&T. Had I thought of it sooner, I would have done it sooner. I did bump an ad for $30 on that campaign as well. I really only forced it through because I was stressed that I wouldn't reach the 100 people goal and have all of my efforts be in vain. Since I got 139 page views yesterday, the day it went off (only 4 hours before the Scout day ended here), and the highest number I've gotten in a day so far, I think it was well worth it. People may have been seeing it after 9pm (when the Scout day ends here) so I'm excited to see if that will continue into today's stats and span 2 days at least.


----------



## Dmalcs

Drifty said:


> Stats for today - Hours in Hot & Trending - 409 of 552 / Page Views - 1,320 I have no idea if this is enough to make the cut.
> 
> Uncertain Origin campaign link - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


It seems to me that with 7 days left, your right at or past where a lot of winners ended up. I think a lot of people would kill for those stats!


----------



## Skyla

Dmalcs said:


> It seems to me that with 7 days left, your right at or past where a lot of winners ended up. I think a lot of people would kill for those stats!


So true Dale! I haven't seen you post your stats yet, but you've been in H&T pretty much every time I've refreshed. Where are you standing (I promise you won't make me feel bad  ) I'm just curious, especially since we're so close in time for ending.


----------



## Dmalcs

Skyla said:


> So true Dale! I haven't seen you post your stats yet, but you've been in H&T pretty much every time I've refreshed. Where are you standing (I promise you won't make me feel bad  ) I'm just curious, especially since we're so close in time for ending.


Right now (with ten days left) I'm at 410/456 h&t and 1.9K page views. Don't ask me how I'm doing it. I'd like to think it's because my book is so awesome, but really I think my big advantage is being a high school teacher. My whole school has kind of rallied around me, and that's a lot of people. Plus my wife has a huge family.

I still have a heart attack every time I drop off of the hot list.


----------



## Skyla

Dmalcs said:


> Right now (with ten days left) I'm at 410/456 h&t and 19K page views. Don't ask me how I'm doing it. I'd like to think it's because my book is so awesome, but really I think my big advantage is being a high school teacher. My whole school has kind of rallied around me, and that's a lot of people. Plus my wife has a huge family.
> 
> I still have a heart attack every time I drop off of the hot list.


WOW, just WOW! The highest stats I could find for views in my internet search were 5.5k. Having that kind of social support around you is AWESOME! I wish I had that, I might feel better about my own campaign. I will just say, that if you don't make it through with those stats, I will have NO IDEA what they are looking for lol. Good job!


----------



## DaleCoz

I was a little confused at first, then realized there are two Dales involved in the thread. I guess I'll need to add a profile picture so I don't look like quite so much of a noob. 

I noticed a few pageviews from here this morning so thanks to those who stopped by. This thread is a goldmine of info. I wish I had found it before I started my campaign. I had an earlier failed attempt with 362 pageviews and naively figured that doubling that would put me in the running. Ten days in, I'm on track to maybe do the doubling, but it sounds as though I really need to up my game to have a serious chance of selection.  This is just a tad stressful.


----------



## Daisy P

Hey, everyone.  I've been lurking for a bit and I first want to congratulate all the folks who got selected and commiserate those who didn't.

You've all inspired me to submit mine to Kindle Scout.  It goes live tomorrow.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Skyla

DaleCoz said:


> I was a little confused at first, then realized there are two Dales involved in the thread. I guess I'll need to add a profile picture so I don't look like quite so much of a noob.
> 
> I noticed a few pageviews from here this morning so thanks to those who stopped by. This thread is a goldmine of info. I wish I had found it before I started my campaign. I had an earlier failed attempt with 362 pageviews and naively figured that doubling that would put me in the running. Ten days in, I'm on track to maybe do the doubling, but it sounds as though I really need to up my game to have a serious chance of selection. This is just a tad stressful.


Lol sorry Dale! I guess I'll go back to calling the other Dale by his name on here to stamp out some confusion. I wish I had found this thread before as well, I doubt I would have had such a crappy start with mine if I had. It picking up now is awesome, but I don't know if it's going to be enough in the end. I have learned a lot though, if I do ever decide to put myself through this again! Char is in my saved list for when a spot frees up! It is definitely a stressful experience, but I hope in the end it will be worth it. We gain an audience if nothing else. Having been through it before, I hope you make it through this time  It seems, from those that have recently made it through, that 1.5k views seems to be the number to get to. Of course, the other Dale is setting new precedence with his whopping number of views. How many nominations we need...now that's another story none of us know because they don't give us that information.



Daisy P said:


> Hey, everyone. I've been lurking for a bit and I first want to congratulate all the folks who got selected and commiserate those who didn't.
> 
> You've all inspired me to submit mine to Kindle Scout. It goes live tomorrow. Wish me luck!


Congrats on throwing your hat into the ring Daisy! I wish you luck! And don't forget, it goes live at 12am by Eastern time. I got thrown into scrambling to promote when mine started at 9pm here! Be prepared!


----------



## Daisy P

Skyla said:


> Congrats on throwing your hat into the ring Daisy! I wish you luck! And don't forget, it goes live at 12am by Eastern time. I got thrown into scrambling to promote when mine started at 9pm here! Be prepared!


Thanks Skyla!!

I have a number of books with 2 small ePublishers and have tried my hand at self publishing, but it's hard to get the publicity. I'm hoping Kindle Scout will give things a bump, even if I get make it. And also thanks to the great info on the fact that you can self-publish and send a link to all the people who voted for you. That's great news!


----------



## Skyla

Daisy P said:


> Thanks Skyla!!
> 
> I have a number of books with 2 small ePublishers and have tried my hand at self publishing, but it's hard to get the publicity. I'm hoping Kindle Scout will give things a bump, even if I get make it. And also thanks to the great info on the fact that you can self-publish and send a link to all the people who voted for you. That's great news!


As a self published author of one series myself, I *totally* understand what you mean about publicity, and I'm hoping the same thing about a bump in audience whether or not we make it through. Though, I hate doing self-promotion, so I'd *much* rather let Amazon do some of my marketing


----------



## grendelguy

I'm not so sure the "views" has much to do with anything ... the Hot and Trending probably is related to the number of Nominations. That means if you have a lot of views but you're not constantly Hot and Trending, then not a lot of people are nominating your book. Subsequently, if you're averaging 20-30 views a day but you're constantly Hot and Trending, then it means people who click on your book are also nominating it.

My sense is Amazon is keeping the Hot and Trending breakdown close to their chest, and probably not for nefarious reasons. What you have right now with Kindle Scout is a pretty simple system: interested people check out potential books and nominate the ones they like. 

I'd imagine even with Amazon marketing muscle, a fair amount of individual marketing would be helpful. I would recommend a massive blog tour using someone like Iamareader.com


----------



## Skyla

grendelguy said:


> I'm not so sure the "views" has much to do with anything ... the Hot and Trending probably is related to the number of Nominations. That means if you have a lot of views but you're not constantly Hot and Trending, then not a lot of people are nominating your book. Subsequently, if you're averaging 20-30 views a day but you're constantly Hot and Trending, then it means people who click on your book are also nominating it.
> 
> My sense is Amazon is keeping the Hot and Trending breakdown close to their chest, and probably not for nefarious reasons. What you have right now with Kindle Scout is a pretty simple system: interested people check out potential books and nominate the ones they like.
> 
> I'd imagine even with Amazon marketing muscle, a fair amount of individual marketing would be helpful. I would recommend a massive blog tour using someone like Iamareader.com


Very true, but some have made it to publication without much time in H&T at all like "Worth Winning" recently. I meant that around 1.5K views seems to be the number that most people have had and been published recently, not that it was what we need. The one campaign with 5.5k views didn't get selected. "Saving for later" also counts for H&T time which means that not all are nominations. Many of us have tried to figure out that secret formula of what stats we need to have to make it through, but everyone seems to have their own opinion on some things since no one knows for sure.


----------



## grendelguy

No you make a really, really good point. The views probably at least "flag" a book for consideration. Does anyone know more about this one that had 5.5k views? Was the sample well edited? Was the cover professional?


----------



## Skyla

grendelguy said:


> No you make a really, really good point. The views probably at least "flag" a book for consideration. Does anyone know more about this one that had 5.5k views? Was the sample well edited? Was the cover professional?


I figured from that number, that if I didn't come at least close to that I didn't really have a shot. I had saved some screenshots of stats I found and thankfully the one with 5.5K views had the title so I looked it up: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PMYID5KFXEY5


----------



## Daisy P

Well, it's done. I'm live and the nail biting begins!

Wish me luck!

And if anyone has a book they'd like nominated, please let me know!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13APKFF19RE2F


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Day 3 for me and I am still Hot & Trending.

I told my wife that this morning over coffee.

"Hey darling," I said. "I am Hot and Trending. I have been Hot and Trending for the LAST FORTY EIGHT HOURS!"

"Is that a fact?" she asked me. "Well I had hot flashes all night long and I may drown you in that cup of coffee that you are sipping on unless you open up a window fast!"



Or - to put it another way - I had 3 hours H&T (which is how we hip, veteran Kindle Boy Scouts refer to Hot and Trending) for October 11, 21 hours on October 12 and 24 straight hours on October 13 - making 48 in total.

HOWEVER -

I had 124 views on October 11, 106 views on October 12, and a mere 57 views yesterday.

Like all of you I have no idea how views and H&T and any other statistic relates to my chances of success - however, I do know this.

Gravity works.






Now excuse me but I have to go and open up a kitchen window...


----------



## Daisy P

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Day 3 for me and I am still Hot & Trending.


Steve, I've nominated you! Good luck!! And Stay Hot and Trending!


----------



## Drifty

The loft literary center in Minneapolis posted a nice blurb about my book on the community page yesterday. I belong to the 50+ writers group that meets on Saturday and they helped spread the word. 
I've been told by a number of people to include the text "I would appreciate it if you would follow the link below and click the blue Nominate me button." in future posts. That way it is clear what you want them to do and it would result in more clicks. That makes sense so I plan on crafting any new messages around the blue button.

I have Faezed & Confused in my nominations.

Uncertain Origin: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


----------



## Daisy P

Drifty said:


> The loft literary center in Minneapolis posted a nice blurb about my book on the community page yesterday. I belong to the 50+ writers group that meets on Saturday and they helped spread the word.
> I've been told by a number of people to include the text "I would appreciate it if you would follow the link below and click the blue Nominate me button." in future posts. That way it is clear what you want them to do and it would result in more clicks. That makes sense so I plan on crafting any new messages around the blue button.
> 
> I have Faezed & Confused in my nominations.
> 
> Uncertain Origin: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


Drifty, I have nominated your book.


----------



## Dmalcs

The author who got the 5.5K views posted her stats, and they look really weird. She only had about 200 days on h&t, even though for some of the days that she wasn't on the list she had over 300 page views. I doesn't really seem to add up. it must be that nobody was nominating her book, or someone found a way to artificially inflate page views. Maybe she had a fanatical fan who was really tech savvy. I don't know. It just looks really strange. I looked at her book, and I didn't see anything overtly bad about it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm hot again. Daisy, you must have made the difference.


----------



## Daisy P

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm hot again. Daisy, you must have made the difference.


Happy to help!

I've not been hot yet  But it's only been open a few hours. I have hope!

ETA: Now I'm Hot!!! Damn, I should get some work done, but I keep checking out Kindle Scout!

ETAA: Spoke too soon. Only hot for an hour.


----------



## Skyla

That's awesome Frank! And I see that you've stayed in H&T for a while now.  I fell out again.  I think the up and down roller-coaster is the hardest part.  When you're in its awesome to see, especially when it continues, but then when you're not it becomes a far more stressful experience of "what can I do to bump my book's awareness?"  Especially if you are nearing the end of your campaign, it can be hard to figure out what would help as I have pretty much exhausted my tactics.  I wish I had a publicist lol, too bad they don't work for free.

Congrats Daisy!  I have yours saved for when a spot opens up in my list.

Dmalcs, I'm starting to wonder the same thing about the 5.5K view book.  It looks like something I would read.  I know she did publish it herself but I find it weird that her views didn't seem to match H&T time, but who knows if on those high view days when she wasn't that there were just that many people nominating other books to make it in.  It's all a guessing game.  It's entirely possible that what had heated up the board before about people working the system happened, and this could be an example that Amazon knows how to check on this when reviewing data.  It also could be that all those books which have high percentage of H&T time which don't make it in have an awesome start (which is why they're getting so many nominations) but the rest is either poorly edited, or veers off on a path that doesn't make a good book.  I just want to know what will garnish me human eyes to evaluate my book's marketability.  I'm not sure I'll make it there.


----------



## Daisy P

Skyla said:


> Congrats Daisy! I have yours saved for when a spot opens up in my list.


And I've saved Faezed and Confused!


----------



## grendelguy

The 5.5k is just screwing with my head at this point. I think the other commenters have nailed it though: either inflated stats, or people simply didn't nominate the book. I read the first two chapters and they're OK. The cover looks OK. It's definitely a good reminder that nothing is certain and you just have to accept that it's possible your book won't be selected, just like with any other publisher.

I have one nomination available right now, if anyone wants it.

Ken
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29RV92OO9N46X


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Honestly man, you'll drive yourself nuts if you focus on outliers like that. Just follow the good advice people post here, and don't worry to much about the results.


----------



## Daisy P

grendelguy said:


> The 5.5k is just screwing with my head at this point. I think the other commenters have nailed it though: either inflated stats, or people simply didn't nominate the book. I read the first two chapters and they're OK. The cover looks OK. It's definitely a good reminder that nothing is certain and you just have to accept that it's possible your book won't be selected, just like with any other publisher.
> 
> I have one nomination available right now, if anyone wants it.
> 
> Ken
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29RV92OO9N46X


I'd love to have it! And I've got yours on my saved list for as soon as a space opens up.


----------



## DaleCoz

In the 5.5k case: We also don't know what was in the rest of the book do we? It could have fallen apart in the middle or had an unsatisfying conclusion. I'm not saying it did. I'm just saying that either of those issues is possible.

My impression is that a large number of nominations will get you a close look, but if that look reveals major structural problems in the book, the Scout people will pass on it. And there is also the matter of how a book fits in.  They are probably looking at books they've already published in the Scout program and trying to figure out what kinds of books are on track to make back their advances--which genres, what characteristics of the people nominating them?

I don't know how elaborate their data mining is, but they could probably look at the nominations and pick out people who buy a lot of books through Amazon versus people who don't, or even people who buy full-price versus people who only pick up freebies or they could even give extra weight to people who do a lot of reviews if they nominate your book. I suppose they could even figure out if the people who nominated a book are good or bad indicators of success. Some people are negative indicators for a product's success. If they buy it, the product is likely to fail.

Let's face it: the selection process is a black box and we can only guess about what is inside. It could that a thousand or twelve hundred nominations earns you a complete read-through, and a thumbs up or thumbs down and anything below that is a thumbs down unless you have a track record of great sales on Amazon.


----------



## grendelguy

Daisy: Nominated. Good luck!


----------



## Daisy P

grendelguy said:


> Daisy: Nominated. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Skyla

DaleCoz said:


> In the 5.5k case: We also don't know what was in the rest of the book do we? It could have fallen apart in the middle or had an unsatisfying conclusion. I'm not saying it did. I'm just saying that either of those issues is possible.
> 
> My impression is that a large number of nominations will get you a close look, but if that look reveals major structural problems in the book, the Scout people will pass on it. And there is also the matter of how a book fits in. They are probably looking at books they've already published in the Scout program and trying to figure out what kinds of books are on track to make back their advances--which genres, what characteristics of the people nominating them?
> 
> I don't know how elaborate their data mining is, but they could probably look at the nominations and pick out people who buy a lot of books through Amazon versus people who don't, or even people who buy full-price versus people who only pick up freebies or they could even give extra weight to people who do a lot of reviews if they nominate your book. I suppose they could even figure out if the people who nominated a book are good or bad indicators of success. Some people are negative indicators for a product's success. If they buy it, the product is likely to fail.
> 
> Let's face it: the selection process is a black box and we can only guess about what is inside. It could that a thousand or twelve hundred nominations earns you a complete read-through, and a thumbs up or thumbs down and anything below that is a thumbs down unless you have a track record of great sales on Amazon.


I think you're probably right on that one. This 5.5k is an anomaly that I doubt we'll ever figure out. But you raise a very interesting point about them possibly looking at nominators ordering history, since it's all through the same account. It would weed out the "just because" nominations and focus on who is actually buying books and nominating. No worries on nominations from me then  I buy a lot. But I do have to wonder how many books that had high views/H&T time didn't make it through because the beginning may have been great, but the rest wasn't anything special. Or maybe the ending fizzled. Most of those that got accepted have phenomenal reviews. So they definitely seem to be looking at the books people will love cover-to-cover based on that.

And thank you Daisy!


----------



## blancheking

I just started my campaign. Any tips for a newbie?

Thanks,
Blanche

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LCO1XOEZ7SIN


----------



## Daisy P

How many books does Kindle Scout add a month?  They added 10 the day they added my book (2 days ago) and then 9 today.  Wow.  I wonder if it is the additional international authors (of which I am one, eh).

Before that, it only looked like they'd added a few a week.

ETA: Blanche, I agree with Steve.  Hit up your friends, family but especially social media.  Have a Facebook account?  Start joining book groups and ask for support.  Good luck!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Every morning I get up out of bed and go down the hall and walk into the bathroom.

THEN - I do the man-thing. I stare into the bathroom mirror and I make a few discrete muscles and I say to myself - "Dang, I am HOT!"

I have to do that BEFORE coffee to help ward off the inevitable invasions of reality that clear vision can incur.

It turns out that Kindle Scout is the very same phenomenon.

Every morning I get up and I take a peek at my Campaign and I say "Dang, I am STILL hot!"

This is my fourth day and I have enjoyed 69 out of 96 happy hours of Hot & Trending.

Blanche - the biggest tip I could offer a newbie - considering that I am a newbie myself - is to get the word out there as best as you can. Emulate the waves upon the beach. Turn over every stone that you can find in your own social network and then spread out and reach other social networks. Tweet like a drunken parakeet, Facebook like it was the end of the world and you were trying to personally message every single living human being on the planet. Tell your family and your friends and blog like a yodeling alpine bullfrog. Be persistent without being obnoxious. 

Most of all, try and have some fun. Remember that this is NOT the end of the world. Drunken parakeets and yodeling alpine bullfrogs are not overtaking our planet. Even if you DON'T get a single freaking second on the Hot & Trending list; even if Kindle Scout does NOT accept your novel - remember, you can still publish it yourself - and all of those people who did think enough of your creative efforts can still be reached to alert them to the release of your book. 

Kindle Scout is a fun sort of game that way.

Even when you lose, you win.


----------



## Drifty

My initial facebook ad ended today with 8,193 people reached and 227 Post engagements. I'm not sure how many of these translated into views or nominations.

After reading about targeting ads and using the Power Editor, I created a new ad, scheduled for 2pm today and runs 4 days to the end of the campaign, with $10.00 per day budget. The Power Editor gives you more control and options for targeting the ad. I called this one Kindle Scout and the goal is to drive clicks to my Scout page. The target audience is readers who liked or friends of Lee Child, Jack Reacher and Michael Connelly. I could reduce or expand this audience but for now, I'll try this and see how it works.

My post on LinkedIn surprised me. I received quite a few responses from people I am connected to and they in turn passed the link to their connections. Some of the information quoted by LinkedIn states the response rate is better than facebook. Right now, I only know enough about this to be dangerous.

With 4 days to go my stats this morning were - Hours in Hot & Trending - 429 of 576/ Page Views - 1,390

Scout campaign - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Man, I love that cover, Drifty. That font is fantastic.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi everyone,

Sorry I dropped off the face of the planet for a few days. I had scheduled surgery on Friday and am recovering well but am just now coherent enough to post again. Not the best timing in the world but what can you do?

I got my edits for The Lost Art of Second Chances this morning. All very minor. I have a week to turn them around and the plan is to have my book up for pre-order on 2 November and sale date on 17 November.

For the newbies, good luck. I've saved everyone to nominate as time progresses. For me, I think the best thing I did was post in Facebook groups for readers and writers. LinkedIn did not work at all for me but others have reported success with it. 

This is just my opinion--total speculation. I think the cut off for "human eyes" is somewhere around 1200 page views.  It seems most recent selections were over that. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you all soon!
Courtney


----------



## TheBehrg

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> I got my edits for The Lost Art of Second Chances this morning. All very minor. I have a week to turn them around and the plan is to have my book up for pre-order on 2 November and sale date on 17 November.


Congrats! It'll be here before you know it!!



CourtneyHunt71 said:


> For the newbies, good luck. I've saved everyone to nominate as time progresses. For me, I think the best thing I did was post in Facebook groups for readers and writers. LinkedIn did not work at all for me but others have reported success with it.


I found Facebook most effective as well, though truthfully nothing beats a "personal" touch rather than a massive blast. Around week two or three I decided to go through my list of contacts and send personal invitations with a link to my KS campaign. Finding "influencers" who are willing to help promote / share your message can also be huge. For anyone who's interested, I put together a blogpost back in December after my novel Housebroken was selected, highlighting some of the things that worked for me: http://www.thebehrg.com/#!How-to-Create-a-Successful-Kindle-Scout-Campaign/c1q8z/54fe05ab0cf27b8ab2542551


----------



## Dmalcs

There's been another selection for October. That's four so far. I'm hoping there are going to be a lot more.


----------



## Skyla

Dmalcs said:


> There's been another selection for October. That's four so far. I'm hoping there are going to be a lot more.


It's definitely inspiring to see new ones selected when its been some time since the last one.



CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I dropped off the face of the planet for a few days. I had scheduled surgery on Friday and am recovering well but am just now coherent enough to post again. Not the best timing in the world but what can you do?
> 
> I got my edits for The Lost Art of Second Chances this morning. All very minor. I have a week to turn them around and the plan is to have my book up for pre-order on 2 November and sale date on 17 November.
> 
> For the newbies, good luck. I've saved everyone to nominate as time progresses. For me, I think the best thing I did was post in Facebook groups for readers and writers. LinkedIn did not work at all for me but others have reported success with it.
> 
> This is just my opinion--total speculation. I think the cut off for "human eyes" is somewhere around 1200 page views. It seems most recent selections were over that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you all soon!
> Courtney


Welcome back Courtney! No fun spending time in the hospital, but I'm glad to hear your up and around a bit more. I hope it wasn't anything serious, but surgery is serious enough. Looking forward to getting my free copy of your book. It's nice to get a timeline. And thanks for the update. It seems to move pretty fast once selection happens which is always nice  I'm currently at 1,076 (as of this morning's update) with 10 days left so I hope to get to the "human eyes" number before that. It seems manageable (for a bare minimum anyway). My H&T time is less than impressive so far, but it's been in there pretty consistently for the last 4 days so I'm hoping that will up my percentages by the end if it continues. I've noticed that 40% seems to be the minimum threshold there, except for some exceptions to that, and more is always better.


----------



## Skyla

Drifty said:


> My initial facebook ad ended today with 8,193 people reached and 227 Post engagements. I'm not sure how many of these translated into views or nominations.
> 
> After reading about targeting ads and using the Power Editor, I created a new ad, scheduled for 2pm today and runs 4 days to the end of the campaign, with $10.00 per day budget. The Power Editor gives you more control and options for targeting the ad. I called this one Kindle Scout and the goal is to drive clicks to my Scout page. The target audience is readers who liked or friends of Lee Child, Jack Reacher and Michael Connelly. I could reduce or expand this audience but for now, I'll try this and see how it works.
> 
> My post on LinkedIn surprised me. I received quite a few responses from people I am connected to and they in turn passed the link to their connections. Some of the information quoted by LinkedIn states the response rate is better than facebook. Right now, I only know enough about this to be dangerous.
> 
> With 4 days to go my stats this morning were - Hours in Hot & Trending - 429 of 576/ Page Views - 1,390
> 
> Scout campaign - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


Thank you for sharing those videos Frank! I plan to start a new add after homework using his suggestions. Good find! You're in the home stretch, finish strong!


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Hey guys, here's part two of my blog on my Scout experience http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/10/15/my-kindle-scout-adventure-part-2/

As discussed it looks like nominations fuel the H and T list rather than just page views. I think. Maybe.


----------



## Skyla

MartinCrosbie said:


> Hey guys, here's part two of my blog on my Scout experience http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/10/15/my-kindle-scout-adventure-part-2/
> 
> As discussed it looks like nominations fuel the H and T list rather than just page views. I think. Maybe.


I've been waiting on that second part  You ran a really smooth campaign. I try not to do the "vote for me damn it" bit, and try to tell people to read the excerpt, but so many just do it. I have gotten some very interesting comments from some individuals, which tells me that they did read it. I love it when they do, because that's what this platform is supposed to be about. As for H&T time, views doesn't seem to play a part at all. The Scout FAQ says that's for nominations & saves. But the weight they put on H&T time for selecting books is another story. High page view days with not much H&T time could be a lot of nominations, but only within those few hours that they were in H&T (such as they sent out a mass ad blast and people did it quick), but it could definitely mean that they weren't getting many votes, just views. Until they break it down for us in stats by hours, rather than days, that stuff isn't really known.

I'm looking forward to part 3! Good luck out there Martin


----------



## Nancy Raven Smith

Has anyone else noticed that there are always exactly 20 books on the hot and trending list? My guess would be they're the ones with the most nominations or page views, but I'm not sure which.

FYI - have a book up now too and would love any nominations.

Land Sharks - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2H2QUVWMUAAX


----------



## Nancy Raven Smith

A huge congratulations to Martin Crosbie (The Dead List), Courtney Hunt (the Art of Second Chances), and Elizabeth Zelvin (Journey of Strangers) for being picked up by Amazon!!

Nancy


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just got home from work and I see that my campaign is no longer Hot & Trending.

Wow. 

So this is what the Ice Age looks like.


I'm working tomorrow but come Saturday I intend to map out a Kindle Ad strategy. Time to bring out the boom-stick!


----------



## Skyla

Nancy Raven Smith said:


> Has anyone else noticed that there are always exactly 20 books on the hot and trending list? My guess would be they're the ones with the most nominations or page views, but I'm not sure which.


Yes, 2 pages of 10 always. What I have always wondered is if they are the books that have had the most nominations/saves during the hour or for the day up until that point.  No idea, just something I have thought on. Just because it's updated hourly doesn't mean it votes per hour.



Steve Vernon said:


> I just got home from work and I see that my campaign is no longer Hot & Trending.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So this is what the Ice Age looks like.
> 
> 
> I'm working tomorrow but come Saturday I intend to map out a Kindle Ad strategy. Time to bring out the boom-stick!


Yup, the ups and downs of the campaign process are fun aren't they?  The middle is definitely the hardest part. Good attitude though, Steve! Keep at it! That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> How many books does Kindle Scout add a month? They added 10 the day they added my book (2 days ago) and then 9 today. Wow. I wonder if it is the additional international authors (of which I am one, eh).
> 
> Before that, it only looked like they'd added a few a week.
> 
> ETA: Blanche, I agree with Steve. Hit up your friends, family but especially social media. Have a Facebook account? Start joining book groups and ask for support. Good luck!!


Hi,

Thanks for the advice. Where do I go to join book groups?

Blanche

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LCO1XOEZ7SIN
Modify message


----------



## Daisy P

Nancy Raven Smith said:


> Has anyone else noticed that there are always exactly 20 books on the hot and trending list? My guess would be they're the ones with the most nominations or page views, but I'm not sure which.
> 
> FYI - have a book up now too and would love any nominations.
> 
> Land Sharks - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2H2QUVWMUAAX


I've got your book saved!

And did you notice in the last 3 days, 31 books were added! Wow!


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Where do I go to join book groups?
> 
> Blanche
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LCO1XOEZ7SIN
> Modify message


Are you on Facebook? Start just by searching on book, books and other variations. Once you've joined a few, on the right hand side of your feed you'll see recommendations for more groups.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I have fallen into the ice age.

It's been 5 days and the temperature has fallen from HOT & TRENDING to DANG-WHERE-THE-HECK-DID-I-PUT-MY-LONGJOHNS?

Aside from Facebook ads (which I am looking at this weekend) and random drive-by posting is there any other archaic secrets for drumming up heat?

If anybody wants me I'll be out on my front lawn trying to dance up some Kindle Scout warming sunshine.


----------



## bookly

I've been reading through this thread.  So helpful! I also am about to throw my hat in the ring. I'm a total newbie, nothing published yet. 

One question. If I'm using a pen name, and am doing so because I don't necessarily want all my relatives and friends knowing I wrote this book, are there other avenues of promotion? I don't have a fb page for my pen name self, but I'm guessing I need to set one up if I'm to take advantage of promoting my book through fb ads. I have looked through many of the promotion ideas, but a lot seem to center on alerting friends and family. I do have a (fairly rudimentary) website, but not a blog. I work full-time and have kids as well, so my time is severely limited.

Lastly, I'm definitely up for nominating others, and have a blank nomination slate right now. Who would like a nomination, particularly those who are into the last week or two of your nomination period? After nominating, I will start keeping track of other campaigns and keep filling in any empty spots that come up with kboarders. But for now, it's kind of difficult to wade through all the posts to see where everyone stands, or what campaigns have ended.

This is all very exciting. Thanks!


----------



## Daisy P

bookly said:


> I've been reading through this thread. So helpful! I also am about to throw my hat in the ring. I'm a total newbie, nothing published yet.
> 
> One question. If I'm using a pen name, and am doing so because I don't necessarily want all my relatives and friends knowing I wrote this book, are there other avenues of promotion? I don't have a fb page for my pen name self, but I'm guessing I need to set one up if I'm to take advantage of promoting my book through fb ads. I have looked through many of the promotion ideas, but a lot seem to center on alerting friends and family. I do have a (fairly rudimentary) website, but not a blog. I work full-time and have kids as well, so my time is severely limited.
> 
> Lastly, I'm definitely up for nominating others, and have a blank nomination slate right now. Who would like a nomination, particularly those who are into the last week or two of your nomination period? After nominating, I will start keeping track of other campaigns and keep filling in any empty spots that come up with kboarders. But for now, it's kind of difficult to wade through all the posts to see where everyone stands, or what campaigns have ended.
> 
> This is all very exciting. Thanks!


Bookly, I haven't hit up any family because I won't tell them my pen name, LOL! But I'm on facebook with my pen name and have joined dozens of Facebooks groups related to writing. I've been doing promo there.

Good luck and post your link when you take the plunge. I'll add you to my list! I've saved the books I know about and will add in order as spots on my list free up.


----------



## Drifty

After one day, my static Facebook ad reached 404 people and resulted in 14 website clicks to my Kindle Scout page.

My budget is $10.00 per day until the end of my campaign (4 days total or $40.00). I used the Power Editor to narrow the audience to people who liked or friends of Lee Child and John Grisham. Of the 14 clicks - 86% were women and 100% came from mobile devices.

If you want to know a bit more about targeting Facebook ads I found a video (free) series by Mark Dawson that explains this in great detail.
VIDEO 1 - STRUCTURE
http://www.selfpublishingformula.com/structure

VIDEO 2 - CREATE AND TARGET
http://www.selfpublishingformula.com/target

VIDEO 3 - MAGNETS, LANDING PAGES & MONITORING
http://www.selfpublishingformula.com/optimise

According to the FBI, counterfeiting of pharmaceuticals may be the "crime of the 21st century."
uncertain origin - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FVAERK1Z8MZB


----------



## Dmalcs

Well, I'm heading into my final week. The end of my constant source of horrible stress is in sight. Right now I'm sitting at 480/528 h&t and 2.2K views, so I think I've guaranteed that they'll consider me if I finish strong. It'll probably come down to whether or not they actually like my book, which I wish I could feel more confident about. I don't have any skins on my wall at all. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Skyla

bookly said:


> I've been reading through this thread. So helpful! I also am about to throw my hat in the ring. I'm a total newbie, nothing published yet.
> 
> One question. If I'm using a pen name, and am doing so because I don't necessarily want all my relatives and friends knowing I wrote this book, are there other avenues of promotion? I don't have a fb page for my pen name self, but I'm guessing I need to set one up if I'm to take advantage of promoting my book through fb ads. I have looked through many of the promotion ideas, but a lot seem to center on alerting friends and family. I do have a (fairly rudimentary) website, but not a blog. I work full-time and have kids as well, so my time is severely limited.
> 
> Lastly, I'm definitely up for nominating others, and have a blank nomination slate right now. Who would like a nomination, particularly those who are into the last week or two of your nomination period? After nominating, I will start keeping track of other campaigns and keep filling in any empty spots that come up with kboarders. But for now, it's kind of difficult to wade through all the posts to see where everyone stands, or what campaigns have ended.
> 
> This is all very exciting. Thanks!


I would think it would be harder if using a pen name, especially if you don't want to give up your identity to friends and family. Although, you could always do the same things we do, just promote as if you're doing it for someone else (your pen-name self). It might be easier in that regard, kind of like vouching for yourself to others. Just a thought.

And I would love one of your nomination spots  I'm in my final 9 days and trying to stay in H&T as much as possible since I didn't get off to a great start to keep my stats improving overall.


----------



## Skyla

Dmalcs said:


> Well, I'm heading into my final week. The end of my constant source of horrible stress is in sight. Right now I'm sitting at 480/528 h&t and 2.2K views, so I think I've guaranteed that they'll consider me if I finish strong. It'll probably come down to whether or not they actually like my book, which I wish I could feel more confident about. I don't have any skins on my wall at all. I guess we'll see.


I just realized that you missed the decimal point in yesterday's post. 1.9K is much different than 19K lol. You nearly made my head explode. I definitely think your campaign has warranted the "human eye" treatment. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. Worked a day shift and then came home to grab a quick bite to eat before heading out to a family wake. Just got home and rinsed the day away.

I've got 24 days left with 80 hours of H&T and 377 page views - however, as I mentioned previously it looks to me as if A BLURT IN TIME has spent the whole day on the TEPID & FORGOTTEN list.


Here's to stronger coffee and better days ahead.


----------



## blancheking

This has been a very interesting read. Also, I've seen many of these books in the hot&trending section. Does anyone know what the likelihood of the hot&trending books being selected for publication is? (or rather, does anyone have a theory or guess?)

So far, I haven't done much save to post my book on my facebook and ask friends to help out by spreading the word. It seems I need to advertise more.


----------



## Steve Vernon

THE ALMSHOUSE definitely looks like a good read, Blanche. My nomination list is full up but I have saved your book for a future nomination.


----------



## thesios

My new Pen Name is debuting @ Kindle Scout

Please show your support?

Voting started Today

Hit save and nominate

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FS858PUGXE


----------



## DaleCoz

I'm going to have to up my game. I'm 14 days in with only 341 page views and not a lot of H&T time. I am hitting the Freebie boards hard and have some more arrows in my quiver, but it's go all-out time if I'm going to hit 1.2k.

Also, I'm going to have a nominations slot opening tomorrow, I believe. Any science fiction or mystery writer on the board need a boost?


----------



## bookly

OK, I just nominated:

Watching Amy
Uncertain Origin
Faezed and Confused

On my Save List for as soon as I have an empty slot:

Almshouse
A Blurt in Time
Almost 30 Year Old Virgin
Land Sharks

Anyone I'm missing?


----------



## thesios

YES ! ! !

You missed me 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FS858PUGXEAA



bookly said:


> OK, I just nominated:
> 
> Watching Amy
> Uncertain Origin
> Faezed and Confused
> 
> On my Save List for as soon as I have an empty slot:
> 
> Almshouse
> A Blurt in Time
> Almost 30 Year Old Virgin
> Land Sharks
> 
> Anyone I'm missing?


----------



## thesios

I just voted for u



DaleCoz said:


> I'm going to have to up my game. I'm 14 days in with only 341 page views and not a lot of H&T time. I am hitting the Freebie boards hard and have some more arrows in my quiver, but it's go all-out time if I'm going to hit 1.2k.
> 
> Also, I'm going to have a nominations slot opening tomorrow, I believe. Any science fiction or mystery writer on the board need a boost?


----------



## Skyla

Steve Vernon said:


> it looks to me as if A BLURT IN TIME has spent the whole day on the TEPID & FORGOTTEN list.


LOL Steve. I've spent far more time on that list than the good one.



blancheking said:


> This has been a very interesting read. Also, I've seen many of these books in the hot&trending section. Does anyone know what the likelihood of the hot&trending books being selected for publication is? (or rather, does anyone have a theory or guess?)


H&T time definitely helps your chances. Most of the one's that made it through have spent a minimum of 40% in there, but there is at least 1 I know of that didn't spend much time in there at all. It's all kind of experienced guesses at this point. THE ALMSHOUSE is in my list of saves, definitely looks like something I would be into 



bookly said:


> OK, I just nominated:
> 
> Watching Amy
> Uncertain Origin
> Faezed and Confused
> 
> On my Save List for as soon as I have an empty slot:
> 
> Almshouse
> A Blurt in Time
> Almost 30 Year Old Virgin
> Land Sharks
> 
> Anyone I'm missing?


Thank you Bookly! I love the support of this thread. We've had many make it through, I would love to see that continue  I've got the rest of you saved. I'll have an opening in a few days that I'll take the next person ending closest. Always happy to help.

Right now I'm sitting at 131/504 hours in H&T (about 26%) and 1,171K views with 8 days remaining. I'm pretty confident that I'll get to the 1.2K vies, but I'm hoping my H&T time won't be a deal breaker. I guess we'll see.


----------



## cagnes

Wow, I didn't realize that there were that many kboards authors currently in Kindle Scout. I try to support kb authors by nominating your books, but it's not easy going back through the thread & trying to figure out who has a book in the program.

I went ahead & compiled a list. It would be helpful if the authors currently in the program could keep it updated every now & then... just a thought. 

Books in Kindle Scout (10/17/2015):

2 days left Uncertain Origin by Frank Gordon Smith
6 days left Watching Amy by Dale Britton
8 days left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
12 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
13 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
14 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
15 days left Char by Dale Cozort
23 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
26 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
27 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
29 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore


----------



## Skyla

Excellent cagness!!  Thank you for doing that.  It is definitely nice to see everyone lined up.  I didn't realize just how varied on days we all are.  I'm glad to see I haven't missed anyone in my saves for now, or my nomination list.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## thesios

thanks cagness

I just nominated 2 days left Uncertain Origin by Frank Gordon Smith


----------



## BobW

Thanks, Cagnes!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Thanks, Cagnes! It's very helpful to see the dates all lined up. I have a full nomination slate and plenty of saved books now.

Courtney


----------



## thesios

Let see if this works correctly

enter your KindleScout here ==>> http://uhm.us/kse

displays the Kindle Scouts Live Submissions ==> http://uhm.us/ksv


----------



## cagnes

You're welcome guys! Hope I didn't miss anyone.



thesios said:


> Let see if this works correctly
> 
> enter your KindleScout here ==>> http://uhm.us/kse
> 
> displays the Kindle Scouts Live Submissions ==> http://uhm.us/ksv


Permission is needed to access the display link. The submission form may be a good idea for collecting data, but I think it would be so much easier for people to nominate if the list were clearly displayed (with links) in this thread. If you have to follow an outside link, some may not take the time to follow through.


----------



## thesios

i am working on it , I did see a new submission

If it works correctly , I was thinking making a sticky post  with just the info and links

Please try it now

I may be done !

Please review


----------



## thesios

How often are the kindle stats updated ?


----------



## Skyla

thesios said:


> How often are the kindle stats updated ?


I added myself to the submission link so I know it's working. Stats are only updated once a day (unlike the hourly H&T) at around 5am by east coast time, for me it's around 2am.


----------



## thesios

THanks for info

Were u able to look at the report as well



Skyla said:


> I added myself to the submission link so I know it's working. Stats are only updated once a day (unlike the hourly H&T) at around 5am by east coast time, for me it's around 2am.


----------



## Skyla

thesios said:


> Were u able to look at the report as well


Yup, no problems I found.


----------



## Dmalcs

Skyla said:


> I just realized that you missed the decimal point in yesterday's post. 1.9K is much different than 19K lol. You nearly made my head explode. I definitely think your campaign has warranted the "human eye" treatment. Good luck!


Oops. Your reaction makes more sense now. Sorry about that. Yeah, 19K would be really impressive. I'm at about 2.3K now.

Thanks for the nomination, Bookly! It's weird to see myself near the top of Cagnes' list. It seems like this month has been going on forever and I'm stuck in a crazy limbo dimension.


----------



## thesios

I sent Betsy and message abt creating a sticky for the 2 tools i created

If you guys think they are worth having , please send her ur feedback


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> THE ALMSHOUSE definitely looks like a good read, Blanche. My nomination list is full up but I have saved your book for a future nomination.


Thank you  I will have a free slot in 10 days to nominate your book!

edit: make that 9 days.


----------



## Daisy P

thesios said:


> My new Pen Name is debuting @ Kindle Scout
> 
> Please show your support?
> 
> Voting started Today
> 
> Hit save and nominate
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FS858PUGXE


I'll add you to my saved list. Can you add me? Thx!


----------



## Daisy P

cagnes said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that there were that many kboards authors currently in Kindle Scout. I try to support kb authors by nominating your books, but it's not easy going back through the thread & trying to figure out who has a book in the program.
> 
> I went ahead & compiled a list. It would be helpful if the authors currently in the program could keep it updated every now & then... just a thought.
> 
> Books in Kindle Scout (10/17/2015):
> 
> 2 days left Uncertain Origin by Frank Gordon Smith
> 6 days left Watching Amy by Dale Britton
> 8 days left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
> 12 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
> 13 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
> 14 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
> 15 days left Char by Dale Cozort
> 23 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 26 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 27 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 29 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore


Wow. Thx so much!! I have now saved any that I missed the first time around!!!


----------



## thesios

Daisy Add yours here

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,213112.msg3137790.html#msg3137790


----------



## blancheking

Forgot one of my nominations finished yesterday. I have an open slot for nomination


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Forgot one of my nominations finished yesterday. I have an open slot for nomination


Well, we have a running list of books ending soonest. Frank is up next, so he deserves that free spot  You're almost free Frank!

1 day left Uncertain Origin by Frank Gordon Smith


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> Well, we have a running list of books ending soonest. Frank is up next, so he deserves that free spot  You're almost free Frank!
> 
> 1 day left Uncertain Origin by Frank Gordon Smith


Got you Frank  GL!


----------



## Steve Vernon

cagnes said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that there were that many kboards authors currently in Kindle Scout. I try to support kb authors by nominating your books, but it's not easy going back through the thread & trying to figure out who has a book in the program.
> 
> I went ahead & compiled a list. It would be helpful if the authors currently in the program could keep it updated every now & then... just a thought.
> 
> Books in Kindle Scout (10/17/2015):
> 
> 2 days left Uncertain Origin by Frank Gordon Smith
> 6 days left Watching Amy by Dale Britton
> 8 days left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
> 12 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
> 13 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
> 14 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
> 15 days left Char by Dale Cozort
> 23 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 26 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 27 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 29 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore


All right - so this list is a GREAT idea!

I am still shivering in the cold and forgotten list rather than the HOT & TRENDING - but I spent a good part of this morning banging out some PLEASE-NOMINATE-ME efforts to Facebook and Twitter. I work again today - dang day job - but tomorrow morning I intend to get serious and launch that Facebook ad.

Finally.


----------



## thesios

I need to do something , amelia only got 7x views yesterday


----------



## blancheking

Really wish there was some way to track how many nominations a book has gotten so far.

Also, I took one of my previous nominations off for a second to nominate a "last day" book yesterday. (I put it back just now.) I want to see if that book I've seen trending for at least 4 days will get published. Will report back with results.


----------



## thesios

u can track how many ppl u r sending with a url shortener

Make sure u take pixs of the hot & trending screens , this way u can use them for your marketing


----------



## Skyla

Well...7 days left and I'm not really sure what to think about my campaign as a whole.  I got 2hr H&T time yesterday and 10hrs the day before.  I'm at 25% overall for H&T time (which of course is lessening every day I'm not in it a good chunk) with 133/528hrs, but I did hit 1.2k views so that's something, but I don't know if it's enough.  I've joined some writing groups of FB in which you can promote, but you also need to talk as well, so I've been doing that.  I'm soooo ready for this to be over.  I think I'd rather be in the awful limbo place we all go to after our campaigns end than still trying to find ways to promote, but only because I'll stop living my life one hour at a time.  I know I'm probably just having a down day, and I'll pick up.  It's happened many times in these last 3 weeks.

Time to bury myself in my homework, that should help.


----------



## Daisy P

I was H&T 8 hours the first day, 13 hours the second day and then not at all the next 2 days.  I'm finally back in H&T... for now.

And I can't believe all the books they are adding.  Every day 8-10 it seems.  But before than they didn't seem to add books every day.  Do they always add so many?


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

I don't really know what kindle scout is, but I just nominated Frank's book.   ::goes and has a look::


----------



## Skyla

Daisy P said:


> I was H&T 8 hours the first day, 13 hours the second day and then not at all the next 2 days. I'm finally back in H&T... for now.
> 
> And I can't believe all the books they are adding. Every day 8-10 it seems. But before than they didn't seem to add books every day. Do they always add so many?


I had a bad start. From day one: 1,16,3,15 hrs per day then nothing for 11 whole days. It definitely has been a struggle to stay in there, and the adding of so may books isn't really helping. They were always adding more books every day, that I noticed, but the platform just opened to other countries in September so we're getting A LOT more now. This does mean a wider audience for nominations (I know some from England & Australia which have nominated me) but it also means WAY more books are being posted on it since they weren't able to before. Standing out among the rest is becoming increasingly harder.



Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I don't really know what kindle scout is, but I just nominated Frank's book.  ::goes and has a look::


Lisa, Kindle Scout is a new publishing platform where crowd sourcing is used to help the publishing team determine which books should get a publishing contract. Any nominations you make earns you a free re-release copy if they get selected.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Skyla said:


> Lisa, Kindle Scout is a new publishing platform where crowd sourcing is used to help the publishing team determine which books should get a publishing contract. Any nominations you make earns you a free re-release copy if they get selected.


Thanks. And btw, you just got a vote and a tweet. You're  Your blurb mentioned gargoyles.


----------



## Skyla

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Thanks. And btw, you just got a vote and tweet. You're blurb mentioned gargoyles.


Thank you Lisa!


----------



## Dmalcs

Only five days left. All of this self promotion is killing me. Has anyone else gotten to the point where they are starting to hate their own book?


----------



## blancheking

there certainly are a lot of books. part of me still thinks it should be the publisher's job to market, but given the industry these days... i still hate social marketing.

it's ironic that in order to gain amazon's marketing service, we have to market ourselves to them.


----------



## Drifty

I know the feeling Dale. I've been on the road for the last few days and was not able to check my Kindle Scout page every hour - what a blessing. Only one day left of this stress fest and I'm looking forward to my fate at the hands of Amazon. 

I received an email from Create space that my proof copy was mailed the other day. If I go the self publish route the book, cover, interior design and marketing material is complete and ready to go. 

With one day left the stats are = 521 of 672 hours on Hot and Trending and 1,644 views. 

The traffic is evenly split between Kindle Scout and External links. Most of the traffic came from my existing email list, newsletter and new signups to the mail chimp account. About the same volume came from Facebook posts and the two advertisements I ran during the last two weeks of the campaign. I did get a nice boost in the last week from LinkedIn. I messaged a couple dozen of my long time contacts and sent a new post via LinkedIn - twice a day during the week.

I belong to the 50+ writers group at the Loft here in Minneapolis. The put up a nice post about our group and the book on the community form.

We shall see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Skyla

Dmalcs said:


> Only five days left. All of this self promotion is killing me. Has anyone else gotten to the point where they are starting to hate their own book?


Usually I feel that way during/after copy-editing. Generally, it lasts for a few months before I even want to look at it again.


Drifty said:


> I know the feeling Dale. I've been on the road for the last few days and was not able to check my Kindle Scout page every hour - what a blessing. Only one day left of this stress fest and I'm looking forward to my fate at the hands of Amazon.
> 
> With one day left the stats are = 521 of 672 hours on Hot and Trending and 1,644 views.


I wanted to go live in the woods until my campaign is over, dang husband won't let me. I try not to refresh, but it doesn't happen very often that I miss an hour (other than when I'm sleeping), even when I tell myself that I won't. Those are VERY nice stats Frank. I'll be watching my email to hear back if I got my free copy  Good luck!


----------



## Jill Nojack

Dmalcs said:


> Only five days left. All of this self promotion is killing me. Has anyone else gotten to the point where they are starting to hate their own book?


I generally get there when I'm endlessly proofreading it. Having to continually promote it for Scout was just the icing on the hate cake.


----------



## blancheking

Drifty said:


> I know the feeling Dale. I've been on the road for the last few days and was not able to check my Kindle Scout page every hour - what a blessing. Only one day left of this stress fest and I'm looking forward to my fate at the hands of Amazon.
> 
> I received an email from Create space that my proof copy was mailed the other day. If I go the self publish route the book, cover, interior design and marketing material is complete and ready to go.
> 
> With one day left the stats are = 521 of 672 hours on Hot and Trending and 1,644 views.
> 
> The traffic is evenly split between Kindle Scout and External links. Most of the traffic came from my existing email list, newsletter and new signups to the mail chimp account. About the same volume came from Facebook posts and the two advertisements I ran during the last two weeks of the campaign. I did get a nice boost in the last week from LinkedIn. I messaged a couple dozen of my long time contacts and sent a new post via LinkedIn - twice a day during the week.
> 
> I belong to the 50+ writers group at the Loft here in Minneapolis. The put up a nice post about our group and the book on the community form.
> 
> We shall see what tomorrow brings


I hope you get it, my friend. Otherwise, I won't know what to do with nomination stats anymore. If trending at an average of ~17-18 hours a day isn't going to get the item published, then I'm afraid Amazon is no less arbitrary than literary agents.


----------



## Skyla

Another book got selected _The Eagle Tree_, by Ned Hayes . It was one I had nominated (so yay free copy) but it's not one I remember seeing much in H&T. Everything is beginning to feel like a guess, but also gives me hope that I'm not out of the running just yet.


----------



## DaleCoz

It's a lot harder to get into H&T this time around. Last November, 16 page views got me 22 hours of Hot and Trending. Now 20 page views didn't even get me one H&T hour.


----------



## blancheking

One thing I noticed about the chosen books (and please correct me if this isn't true) is that none of them are Young Adult. Is it just harder to sell YA fiction?


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> One thing I noticed about the chosen books (and please correct me if this isn't true) is that none of them are Young Adult. Is it just harder to sell YA fiction?


The platform has almost been running a year, and the YA genre was not in the original list that was accepted. I don't know when they added it, but since it was a more recent addition that might be why. I think YA is a great category, and more should be picked up from it. I love reading adult books, but I also steal my daughter's books from time to time.


----------



## Daisy P

DaleCoz said:


> It's a lot harder to get into H&T this time around. Last November, 16 page views got me 22 hours of Hot and Trending. Now 20 page views didn't even get me one H&T hour.


Two days ago I had 46 views and 0 hours of H&T. Yesterday I had 49 views and 1 hour for 22 in total so far (out of 120). Dang this is tough going!

With so many additional books competing, it would be nice if Amazon increased the H&T a bit.


----------



## Dmalcs

blancheking said:


> One thing I noticed about the chosen books (and please correct me if this isn't true) is that none of them are Young Adult. Is it just harder to sell YA fiction?


Some of the earlier ones were YA, they just didn't have the category then. It's only been possible to label a book YA since September. All of my books are YA, so I guess I can be a test case.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I am STILL in the shivering-and-unspoken that huddle in the shadows of those who are hot-and-trending - however, my page views have taken a bit of a jump up. I don't think the page views really effect anything but I have to take consolation somewhere.



Today I am busy getting ready for a book event this weekend - and another night shift at work. I have decided to hold off a little bit on that Facebook Ad - maybe wait until the last dozen days or so. I have a feeling a good bump-up towards the end of the campaign might serve me better in the long wrong.

Until then - in the words of Jay Silverheels - Get-um up, Scout.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Dmalcs, I usually am in "I hate my book" hell right around the copy-editing stage. I did get to the "I hate campaigning" right around week 3. I happened to have a short weekend trip planned right around that time and the break did help. Good luck. You're nearly at the finish line.

Kindle Press turns things around very quickly after acceptance. I sent my finalized manuscript, cover, and blurb (the cover and blurb hadn't changed) to them within hours of being accepted. They got me the edits (again, very minor--mostly spelling) within a week. I turned that around within 2 days and sent them the copy-edited manuscript back on Friday morning. Just got an email that it's accepted and my advance is on the way. From selection to payment in 12 days. Pretty good  I think it'll still be up for sale mid-November but will keep you all posted.

Thanks,
Courtney


----------



## thesios

I put this togetherover the weekend to help the Kindle Scout hopefull's

Please use it , I will host it as long as its been used

Other than than I have not gotten much love for the voters



thesios said:


> Let see if this works correctly
> 
> enter your KindleScout here ==>> http://uhm.us/kse
> 
> displays the Kindle Scouts Live Submissions ==> http://uhm.us/ksv


----------



## Daisy P

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Dmalcs, I usually am in "I hate my book" hell right around the copy-editing stage. I did get to the "I hate campaigning" right around week 3. I happened to have a short weekend trip planned right around that time and the break did help. Good luck. You're nearly at the finish line.
> 
> Kindle Press turns things around very quickly after acceptance. I sent my finalized manuscript, cover, and blurb (the cover and blurb hadn't changed) to them within hours of being accepted. They got me the edits (again, very minor--mostly spelling) within a week. I turned that around within 2 days and sent them the copy-edited manuscript back on Friday morning. Just got an email that it's accepted and my advance is on the way. From selection to payment in 12 days. Pretty good  I think it'll still be up for sale mid-November but will keep you all posted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Courtney


Awesome!


----------



## blancheking

@skyla & dmalcs: that explains a lot. i read through some of the earlier selections, and i have to say they're really good. there was one about a man turned into a cat that made me laugh. 

i think overall, the chosen books are definitely among the best in terms of presentation and prose, if not the best. i randomly chose two to nominate on their last days and they weren't chosen, and when i got around to reading them, i didn't like them as much as the story with the cat or the story with the list of names.


----------



## thesios

Could I be your random nominee ?



blancheking said:


> @skyla & dmalcs: that explains a lot. i read through some of the earlier selections, and i have to say they're really good. there was one about a man turned into a cat that made me laugh.
> 
> i think overall, the chosen books are definitely among the best in terms of presentation and prose, if not the best. i randomly chose two to nominate on their last days and they weren't chosen, and when i got around to reading them, i didn't like them as much as the story with the cat or the story with the list of names.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Courtney, thanks for that insight.


----------



## Skyla

I don't know if it's because I'm nearing the end of my campaign, or if I'm internally counseling myself based on my grad school homework, but today I reached a point of "Que Sera, Sera" about my chances in this platform.  I've exhausted pretty much every resource I have and I realized that there is just no point in stressing over it.  Whatever is going to happen, will happen.  I will continue to promote, because I'm not giving up, but I feel more peaceful now than before this campaign started.  It's nice


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I just submitted my romantic suspense to Kindle Scout and I'm basically sitting here, shaking. It's going to be a long month. I now have even more respect for all of you who've survived this!


----------



## Dmalcs

Good luck, Jenny! You're in for quite the ride.


----------



## Guest

Hey, y'all! I am 85 percent sure I will be joining y'all on this ride. I spent all of yesterday reading every post in this thread. I learned so much. Thanks for being so transparent about this process and what it entails. I am loving how many KBoarders got accepted in the last month! I just nominated Drifty yesterday on his last day because I LOVED the blurb and first excerpt. I hope you get it!


----------



## Drifty

This morning I opened my email and read the notice from Amazon:

Thank you for submitting "uncertain origin" to Kindle Scout. The nomination period of your campaign has just ended and we are reviewing your book for possible selection.
Here is what happens next:
You will receive an email from us in the next few business days notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.

Looks like the wait is not over quite yet, but I won't have to keep promoting and checking my numbers.

A huge thank you to all of the people in this forum who nominated my book and shared their marketing wisdom.  I'm going to hand around and supporting others who take this path.

My final numbers: 569 of 720 hours and 1,838 views


----------



## Daisy P

It's so hard to keep the momentum going. When I promote hard, I get the views and I got an hour at H&T for my efforts Sunday. But I can't keep bombarding people with "Nominate me, Nominate me!"

I'll continue to do Facebook advertising. But I've also decided (borrowing this idea from a posted in this thread) to try a Thunderclap as a way to get the word out. It's scheduled for the last Sunday of my campaign. If any of you can assist, I'd be grateful!

http://thndr.me/2Jcbwj


----------



## Daisy P

Drifty said:


> This morning I opened my email and read the notice from Amazon:
> 
> Thank you for submitting "uncertain origin" to Kindle Scout. The nomination period of your campaign has just ended and we are reviewing your book for possible selection.
> Here is what happens next:
> You will receive an email from us in the next few business days notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.
> 
> Looks like the wait is not over quite yet, but I won't have to keep promoting and checking my numbers.
> 
> A huge thank you to all of the people in this forum who nominated my book and shared their marketing wisdom. I'm going to hand around and supporting others who take this path.
> 
> My final numbers: 569 of 720 hours and 1,838 views


Fingers and toes crossed for you. You've got great stats and the book looks and sounds great!


----------



## Guest

Drifty said:


> This morning I opened my email and read the notice from Amazon:
> 
> Thank you for submitting "uncertain origin" to Kindle Scout. The nomination period of your campaign has just ended and we are reviewing your book for possible selection.
> Here is what happens next:
> You will receive an email from us in the next few business days notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.
> 
> Looks like the wait is not over quite yet, but I won't have to keep promoting and checking my numbers.
> 
> A huge thank you to all of the people in this forum who nominated my book and shared their marketing wisdom. I'm going to hand around and supporting others who take this path.
> 
> My final numbers: 569 of 720 hours and 1,838 views


I have a very good feeling about your book. I can't wait to hear the news. (And to get my copy!)


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'd cross my fingers for you, Drifty - but that it makes it awfully hard to type.

Good luck. No matter what they decide you are going to land on your feet.


----------



## Dmalcs

You scared me with that post, Drifty. At first it sounded like you were going to say that they weren't picking your book. It's still scary, but your stats are great. I'd be shocked if you didn't make it.

I'm personally excited for tonight when I officially move into the "Ending Soon" category.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I just submitted my romantic suspense to Kindle Scout and I'm basically sitting here, shaking. It's going to be a long month. I now have even more respect for all of you who've survived this!


I'm afraid I haven't survived this. I am actually lying here on my office floor, gazing at forever. If it wasn't for my being able astrally project my thoughts into my cat who has figured out how to use the keyboard, I would not be able to add anything at all to this conversation.

Now if I could only astrally open up a tin of cat food. I am getting awfully suspicious of the way that my cat is eyeing my comatose body...


----------



## blancheking

Drifty said:


> This morning I opened my email and read the notice from Amazon:
> 
> Thank you for submitting "uncertain origin" to Kindle Scout. The nomination period of your campaign has just ended and we are reviewing your book for possible selection.
> Here is what happens next:
> You will receive an email from us in the next few business days notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.
> 
> Looks like the wait is not over quite yet, but I won't have to keep promoting and checking my numbers.
> 
> A huge thank you to all of the people in this forum who nominated my book and shared their marketing wisdom. I'm going to hand around and supporting others who take this path.
> 
> My final numbers: 569 of 720 hours and 1,838 views


Best of luck. I'll be very surprised if they don't pick you. I haven't been lucky with my picks of potential free books, so yours I'm hoping will be the first


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Good luck, Drifty!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Just want to add that we wouldn't also be indies if rejection wasn't part of the process.  Rejection doesn't mean failure, it means motivation.


----------



## Skyla

Good luck Frank! I'll be checking my email for the news.



Jenny Schwartz said:


> I just submitted my romantic suspense to Kindle Scout and I'm basically sitting here, shaking. It's going to be a long month. I now have even more respect for all of you who've survived this!


Good luck Jenny! I know exactly how you feel. I was shaking before I hit the final submit button. My husband had to do that final step for me because I was too nervous. Try not to stress, just promote the best you can. It's definitely been a ride, one that I'm ready to happily hop off of, but it's also been a good learning experience for me in how to promote myself, and has cracked my introverted shell a bit in the process.



Salvador Mercer said:


> Just want to add that we wouldn't also be indies if rejection wasn't part of the process. Rejection doesn't mean failure, it means motivation.


That is sooooo true Salvador. Whenever I've gone through query hell, I have a bit of a struggle sending them out simply because I know I'll be rejected. This doesn't mean that everyone I query will, but that rejection is definitely part of the deal. I expect it and try not to let it get me down when I do get it. Sometimes, it does get me down, and sometimes I get the "I'll show you" feeling which only pushes me harder. My skin has definitely gotten thicker over the years. If I don't make it in Scout, it's not the end of the world


----------



## blancheking

Yikes! Fell out of the Hot & Trending   Guess it's back to the drawing board...


----------



## Dmalcs

blancheking said:


> Yikes! Fell out of the Hot & Trending  Guess it's back to the drawing board...


Keep plugging. I've fallen off the list a bunch of times, and I have a heart attack every time. You can make it back!


----------



## Dmalcs

Dmalcs said:


> Keep plugging. I've fallen off the list a bunch of times, and I have a heart attack every time. You can make it back!


Ha! Just noticed that you're back!


----------



## thesios

Is the Hot and Trending updated thru the day ?


----------



## Skyla

thesios said:


> Is the Hot and Trending updated thru the day ?


The list updates every hour at about 15 after for which ones are in it; however, the number of hours you are in it you won't see until the stat update for the day happens


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Good luck, Drifty! Those are fantastic stats!

And Jenny, welcome to the roller coaster ride! Best of luck and shout out if you have any questions. 

Courtney


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Thanks, Skyla - yes, far from becoming more introverted via writing, getting published makes us get out (virtually at least) and socialise.

Thanks Courtney, and everyone -- and I will definitely yell for help when needed -- probably mid-month slump   

Just got the email saying "Sky Garden" is approved and will go live in Kindle Scout on the 22nd. Off to doublecheck and add to my promo plans.


----------



## thesios

Congrats Jenny

Does anyone know if there is any specific order to the H & T or are they just simply random


----------



## Dmalcs

thesios said:


> Congrats Jenny
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any specific order to the H & T or are they just simply random


There are different opinions on this. I've seen some people say that it's completely random, but personally it seems to me that they're in order. I base this on where I've been on the list a lot of times right before I fell off.

But really, no one knows.


----------



## thesios

what about within the categories themself ?


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> Ha! Just noticed that you're back!


This process is stressful :/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I have just updated the Cagnes-list for campaigns from us k-board campaigners. If you have ANY nominations left consider using them for the books that have the least amount of days left.


Books in Kindle Scout (10/21/2015):

2 days left Watching Amy by Dale Britton
4 days left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
8 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
9 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
10 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
11 days left Char by Dale Cozort
19 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
22 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
23 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
25 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore

If I have missed anyone let me know.

And say - while I was using my nomination this morning a friendly reminder popped up that basically said "If you have used all of your nominations and you see something you like BETTER, feel free to yank your nomination and re-nominate."

Really?

Do we NEED to encourage our supporters to be fickle?


----------



## thesios

Thanks Steve 

Amy/Dale , you got my vote


----------



## thesios

I got 24 hours of Hotness yesterday woo hoot


----------



## Dmalcs

thesios said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Amy/Dale , you got my vote


Thanks so much! Only two more days and my self-inflicted torture will be over.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Blanche!

Your book THE ALMSHOUSE was right on the first page of the Halloween 2015 Kindle Scout list of featured campaigns.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/special-event/halloween2015?page=1

Very cool.

I'm on page two. Must be my breath.


----------



## Dmalcs

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Blanche!
> 
> Your book THE ALMSHOUSE was right on the first page of the Halloween 2015 Kindle Scout list of featured campaigns.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/special-event/halloween2015?page=1
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> I'm on page two. Must be my breath.


Could be worse. I was left off completely. Probably because my campaign's almost over, but it might have given me a boost...

Oh well.


----------



## TheBehrg

Dmalcs said:


> Only two more days and my self-inflicted torture will be over.


Congrats on making it to the end!


----------



## grendelguy

I think _*Uncertain Origin*_ and _*The One-Eyed King*_ are both guarantees at this point. Professional covers, good blurbs, good excerpts, and always in H&T.


----------



## thesios

So I guess u dont like mine 



grendelguy said:


> I think _*Uncertain Origin*_ and _*The One-Eyed King*_ are both guarantees at this point. Professional covers, good blurbs, good excerpts, and always in H&T.


----------



## Dmalcs

thesios said:


> So I guess u dont like mine


Funny. That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> Could be worse. I was left off completely. Probably because my campaign's almost over, but it might have given me a boost...
> 
> Oh well.


It seems to be more of a crowdpleaser than a traffic generator. (Or maybe no one's clicking on my book.) I haven't seen a difference in views from before and after they launched the Halloween campaign.

Voting for Watching Amy (and a Blurt in Time when it turns orange).


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Blanche!
> 
> Your book THE ALMSHOUSE was right on the first page of the Halloween 2015 Kindle Scout list of featured campaigns.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/special-event/halloween2015?page=1
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> I'm on page two. Must be my breath.


Haha, well... it is a toilet 

Seems like we've been sorted in order of expiration.


----------



## Skyla

I didn't make it to the Halloween page either, don't know if it would help me by this point.  I got a whole 2 hrs of H&T time yesterday and my percentage of time in it just keeps lowering every day.  I think that in my "whatever happens happens" way of thinking recently is just me hardening my skin and preparing myself for that rejection.  It's all I've ever gotten (from publishing people anyway), and I still hold out hope that one day I'll find that one who says "yes," but it's always in the back of my mind when I put myself out there.  I think it keeps me from getting my hopes up, and crushing me when I get the rejection.

And thank you, Steve!  I was going to update the list today but you beat me to it.

I have all ending soonest in my nominations!  Good luck.  4 days left for me, and I'm grateful to be ending


----------



## blancheking

grendelguy said:


> I think _*Uncertain Origin*_ and _*The One-Eyed King*_ are both guarantees at this point. Professional covers, good blurbs, good excerpts, and always in H&T.


Interesting. If we're going by cover, blurb and H&T, I would also throw Land Sharks and Follow the Dotted Line in those categories.

Does anyone know of a book with 500+ hrs of H&T that was not published?


----------



## Dmalcs

blancheking said:


> Does anyone know of a book with 500+ hrs of H&T that was not published?


There's one woman who's been posting on every blog that talks about Kindle Scout trashing the program because her book, which was H&T the whole time, didn't get selected. Personally, I think her problem might have been her subject matter, but that's a whole other theory.


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> There's one woman who's been posting on every blog that talks about Kindle Scout trashing the program because her book, which was H&T the whole time, didn't get selected. Personally, I think her problem might have been her subject matter, but that's a whole other theory.


Is this woman's blog still accessible? I'm curious to see what she has to say.


----------



## Dmalcs

blancheking said:


> Is this woman's blog still accessible? I'm curious to see what she has to say.


I never saw her blog. I just noticed that she was posting on almost every page that was talking about Kindle Scout. Her name is Stacey Keith.


----------



## barbie888

Thanks Steve, nominated the 3 expiring first. 
I appreciate you making this easy for us watchers


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

One thing that sort of irks me in all the press I've read on the Kindle Scout process is "minimal editing." Most of the successful Kindle Scout books already had editing before their campaigns. My book had both a developmental editor (with 30+ years of experience) and a professional copy-edit before I put it up. After two more passes by Kindle Press, there were a few minor spelling type errors and that was all that was left. Exactly how much more editing should a book get? Seems like lots of misinformation out there about Kindle Scout. Kinda sad. 

Got my nomination slate all filled up with K Board-ers and keeping my fingers crossed!

Courtney


----------



## grendelguy

thesios said:


> So I guess u dont like mine


False! In fact, I'm rolling your nomination and watching Amy into nomination schedule. I only picked those two books as sure things because their overall presentation is spot on and neither left hot and trending for more than a few hours.


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> I never saw her blog. I just noticed that she was posting on almost every page that was talking about Kindle Scout. Her name is Stacey Keith.


I read her book ONE SWEET DEAL, and also her posts... it seems she spent a good amount of time pushing her novel to her fan groups (5000 fans? I'm both shocked and impressed). From what we've seen of novels published so far, their % traffic from Kindle Scout is greater than their traffic from external sources. (Someone had 58% kindle views and 42% external, and someone else had 52% 48%.)

Does anyone have any input to counter/support the theory?


----------



## blancheking

grendelguy said:


> False! In fact, I'm rolling your nomination and watching Amy into nomination schedule. I only picked those two books as sure things because their overall presentation is spot on and neither left hot and trending for more than a few hours.


Your own book is "The Proving by Ken Brosky (10 days left)," correct?

Unfortunate for the rest of us that our books don't appeal to you.  I'll still vote for you when your time comes up


----------



## Drifty

Had an opening and nominated The Almshouse.
I don't know about other manuscripts, but after several rounds of self editing my book went through three rounds of professional editing through Create Space. I was pretty impressed by the edits and the feedback on my questions and ideas throughout the process. It was not cheap. I spent about $3,800.00 for the three rounds and an additional edit after I re-wrote the first chapter. The editing and revising took about four months to complete. At this time I have a proof copy with all the edits, cover and interior design applied. 
If it works out with Amazon and they want additional changes, that's fine. If it doesn't - I'm ok with publishing the version I have.


----------



## BobW

Thanks to everyone for the nominations - I've also got the next two on the list nominated as well.  

I've been out of Hot & Trending for a while now, so not sure this is gonna work out for me.  Hoping for a late charge to keep ir respectable, at least...


----------



## thesios

Jennifer

I just voted!

So far i got 24 / 96 HOT hours


----------



## Dmalcs

blancheking said:


> I read her book ONE SWEET DEAL, and also her posts... it seems she spent a good amount of time pushing her novel to her fan groups (5000 fans? I'm both shocked and impressed). From what we've seen of novels published so far, their % traffic from Kindle Scout is greater than their traffic from external sources. (Someone had 58% kindle views and 42% external, and someone else had 52% 48%.)
> 
> Does anyone have any input to counter/support the theory?


I really hope that your theory is right, because 70% of my views have come from kindle scout.


----------



## Skyla

thesios said:


> Jennifer
> 
> I just voted!
> 
> So far i got 24 / 96 HOT hours


Thanks Thesios! It's definitely a struggle to stay in there, for me at least. I notice that many on here aren't having that struggle, but most are stressed the same so we're equal there 

Frank, that is a lot to invest in your book, but at least it's worth it to be something you're proud of and ready to go if Scout should fail. I wished that I could have afforded the Create Space editing. I've heard good things. Still got my fingers crossed for you 

Bob, I know how you feel. I hope it picks up in the end! You're in my nomination list at least 

I'm near the middle with my Scout/External traffic (47/53%). I know the one with 5.5K views (which freaked everyone out) was 31/69%. If I remember correctly, Courtney's end result was more external, but still close to evenly split.

Some books that are selected I'm confused about, like ones without much H&T time and others aren't picked which seemed to have good campaigns. I have one that I had nominated that ended on the 13th and still haven't heard whether or not it's been accepted, but another one I did nominate was picked up the day after the campaign ended. It all feels so up in the air as none of us really know what they want, nor how long it's going to take for them to tell us that they either do want it or not. I guess it gives us all hope that anything is possible. Who knows? Oh yeah, they do, and they won't tell us!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I'm in! Equal parts thrilled and nervous. My Kindle Scout offering is a romantic suspense novel, "Sky Garden".

The link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3C4OSPPILOSLJ


----------



## blancheking

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I'm in! Equal parts thrilled and nervous. My Kindle Scout offering is a romantic suspense novel, "Sky Garden".
> 
> The link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3C4OSPPILOSLJ


Very nice!  Saving for nomination.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

It's mutual, then. "Almshouse" is already on my saved list. Thanks, Blanche


----------



## Skyla

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I'm in! Equal parts thrilled and nervous. My Kindle Scout offering is a romantic suspense novel, "Sky Garden".
> 
> The link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3C4OSPPILOSLJ


Welcome to the club Jenny. Got you saved!  Good luck!


----------



## blancheking

Drifty said:


> Had an opening and nominated The Almshouse.
> I don't know about other manuscripts, but after several rounds of self editing my book went through three rounds of professional editing through Create Space. I was pretty impressed by the edits and the feedback on my questions and ideas throughout the process. It was not cheap. I spent about $3,800.00 for the three rounds and an additional edit after I re-wrote the first chapter. The editing and revising took about four months to complete. At this time I have a proof copy with all the edits, cover and interior design applied.
> If it works out with Amazon and they want additional changes, that's fine. If it doesn't - I'm ok with publishing the version I have.


 Thanks Drifty! And for the info. I heard good things about Create Space. What kind of edits were they proposing? Plots and characterization or did they actually change the storyline?


----------



## Christopher Holliday

Drifty said:


> I spent about $3,800.00 for the three rounds and an additional edit after I re-wrote the first chapter. The editing and revising took about four months to complete...I'm ok with publishing the version I have.


Could you clarify this just a bit? Did you spend $3800 on edits after your manuscript was accepted by Kindle Scout, or is this prior to submission to KS and anticipating success with the submission?

Thanks.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I have to squeee! here, and then, I swear, I'll stop posting and hogging the thread. But Blanche, I have a pick of my "Sky Garden" sitting next to your "The Almshouse" on the Hot List. Long may they burn


----------



## blancheking

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I have to squeee! here, and then, I swear, I'll stop posting and hogging the thread. But Blanche, I have a pick of my "Sky Garden" sitting next to your "The Almshouse" on the Hot List. Long may they burn


Congrats!!!  I switched out another nomination to nominate yours for a bit. (A couple friends did the same for me.) Should get some traffic going. I'll switch back for a bit when that book's on its last day. (Free book, hopefully)


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I didn't know you could switch! Cool *dashes off to switch*


----------



## Daisy P

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I'm in! Equal parts thrilled and nervous. My Kindle Scout offering is a romantic suspense novel, "Sky Garden".
> 
> The link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3C4OSPPILOSLJ


Got you on my list for when I have an opening. I see you are already Hot and Trending!!!! Yeah!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I have just updated the Cagnes-list for campaigns from us k-board campaigners and added Jenny Schwartz's SKY GARDEN to the roster. If you have ANY nominations left consider using them for the books that have the least amount of days left.


Books in Kindle Scout (10/22/2015):

1 days left Watching Amy by Dale Britton
3 days left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
7 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
8 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
9 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
10 days left Char by Dale Cozort
18 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
21 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
22 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
24 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
29 days left https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3C4OSPPILOSLJSky Garden by Jenny Schwartz

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## thesios

I am not stressing over it , it will be what it will be.

It is difficult to get many votes for me as it is a new Pen name with no following, than been said I just happy the book was selected.

Just remember just because the book was selected for nomination and even if it stays on the H & T for a long period of time , it does not guaranty a publication bu kindle press , it happened to someone i know.


----------



## Bbates024

So while I don't think I got a big bump from that Amazon email (kindle Scout)if any (when it went out I didn't see a very big uptick), Arena has now surpassed my Wildest expectations. With zero advertising so far because I only have one review toady I reached the top 100 in one of my categories for the first time and hit 4779 in the bestseller rank.










I know a lot of our winners are doing rather well and I hope everyone that has used the program finds success. I also nominated some books from the list above. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dmalcs

Here's an update heading into my final day and a half. I'm sitting at 619/672 H&T with 2750 views. 70% of my views are from Kindle Scout. Not sure if that's good or bad. The numbers are good, but I can't shake the feeling that they're not going to pick my book for publication. A lot of other ones with really good stats are ending around the same time as me.


----------



## thesios

Dmalcs

Remember its never over until the fat ( or it obese now , I meant over weight , gessh uhmm big boned ) lady sings


----------



## Steve Vernon

thesios said:


> Dmalcs
> 
> Remember its never over until the fat ( or it obese now , I meant over weight , gessh uhmm big boned ) lady sings


How about kilogramically-challenged?

And that's coming from a gent who is a stone or two past the tipping point and well into suspender city...


----------



## Not any more

Skyla said:


> Some books that are selected I'm confused about, like ones without much H&T time and others aren't picked which seemed to have good campaigns. I have one that I had nominated that ended on the 13th and still haven't heard whether or not it's been accepted, but another one I did nominate was picked up the day after the campaign ended. It all feels so up in the air as none of us really know what they want, nor how long it's going to take for them to tell us that they either do want it or not. I guess it gives us all hope that anything is possible. Who knows? Oh yeah, they do, and they won't tell us!


I had a book in KS last Thanksgiving-December at the beginning. There were a lot fewer submissions then, so easier to watch and track, though they've provided more tools now. A number of books that were H&T the whole time weren't chosen. From what I could discern, they were looking for strength of potential audience, but also quality and authors they wanted to sew up for the future. Books that were H&T but had errors or poor writing weren't chosen. Also some I think because the subject matter wasn't in a popular niche. A number of the early selections were trad pub authors who were going indie and had large followings, or indies that they had worked with on their own platforms.

As I said, this was a year ago and I haven't spent a lot of time tracking it since.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Congrats, Bates!! So happy for you and your success!!

And DMalcs, your stats are awesome--well into Martin territory and far better than mine. I have a good feeling about Watching Amy. You've been on my nomination slate for days.

Jenny, adding Sky Garden to my saved list.

Now, back to copy-edits on Once a Bridesmaid for me and repeating to myself: "I must not react to my copy-edits like a scalded cat. I must not..."

Courtney


----------



## Dmalcs

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> And Dmalcs, your stats are awesome--well into Martin territory and far better than mine. I have a good feeling about Watching Amy. You've been on my nomination slate for days.


Thanks, Courtney. I wish I could be less nervous about it. I just can't help thinking that my lack of a serious social network is going to be a deal breaker for me. Plus it's been bothering me for my entire campaign that I got the ratio wrong with my book cover. The program that I used to make it must have been defective. It's an easy fix, but I've had to stare at it all month. Oh well...


----------



## TheBehrg

Dmalcs said:


> Plus it's been bothering me for my entire campaign that I got the ratio wrong with my book cover. The program that I used to make it must have been defective. It's an easy fix, but I've had to stare at it all month. Oh well...


Did you ask to see if you could resubmit a cover? I can't imagine why they wouldn't allow a change mid-campaign ...

Regardless, I've got you keyed up with my nom. Almost to the finish line -- congrats.


----------



## Drifty

The editing was complete before I decided to try Kindle Scout. Before that I planned on self publishing some time in November. I used their Editing Package Plus and they never suggested any plot or story changes. They had a few suggestions on the structure that made sense. It was funny how a few of the suggestions were in previous revisions and I removed them. Once I finished the rewrite, I was surprised how much better the plot flowed. 
Here is a link to the Editing Package Plus service I used.
https://www.createspace.com/Services/EditingPackagePlus.jsp


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Since Dusty shared his costs, I thought this might be helpful for some future Kindle Scouters. 

For The Lost Art of Second Chances, my developmental/story editor was Bev Katz Rosenbaum. It cost $300 for her then (but her prices have since gone up slightly). 

My copy-editor was Alastair Stephens of StoryWonk. That cost right around $400 (it's by the word so I don't remember the exact dollar value). 

And my cover designer was Kim Killion of the Killion Group. Her design was $210 for a full, print-on-demand cover (an only e-book cover is a bit cheaper. I think like $135). 

So, it was a total of $910 before I submitted to Scout. 

Just thought those numbers might help some other future nominees to estimate for editing. Let me know if you have questions.

Courtney


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> Thanks, Courtney. I wish I could be less nervous about it. I just can't help thinking that my lack of a serious social network is going to be a deal breaker for me. Plus it's been bothering me for my entire campaign that I got the ratio wrong with my book cover. The program that I used to make it must have been defective. It's an easy fix, but I've had to stare at it all month. Oh well...


Hang in there, friend. You will be fine. I'm sure Amazon will let you change your cover during editing, and I'm hoping they'll pick it up because I'd love to read the rest of the story.

For what it's worth, I read the "Always Hot & Trending" lady's blurb to some friends of mine in journalism and law, and they couldn't make heads or tails of her blurb. One person wanted to know why all those characters were relevant. Another noted that her opening chapter is very insulting to the city of Los Angeles, and Amazon is a California company with plenty of editors/techmen/reviewers from LA. Watching Amy has none of those problems.


----------



## Drifty

When I planned to self publish I set aside four thousand for the edits, cover, interior design, marketing and both digital and print proofs. Knowing what I know now I could have pared that by half. But I am very satisfied by the end product and even if the only people who buy a copy are my family and close friends (who would do that out of guilt, if nothing else). 
There are many resources for edits and design and for the next book I might take a different approach because I know a lot more now than I did this first time around.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

At the other end of the spectrum, my entry, A Festival of Murder incurred these costs before Kindle Scout submission:

$47 for copyedit of first chapter.
$12 for stock photo for cover art (I did it myself and I've since improved it but the design is the same).


----------



## Bbates024

I'll chime in on the cost side as well. My cover designer Hampton from HJL Designs does amazing work prices vary, and it depends if you have to by the stock art or not, but e-book about 150 and the full cover is more.

For editing, I normally use the wonderful Shelley Halloway her prices fluctuate based off the amount of work it takes her and you to hammer it out. My first book rise for the fallen was shorter and cost me about 1200, the original quote for it was a thousand and when significant rewrites were needed she edited what we had about 10 revisions then told me we could stop there or continue but it would cost a bit more. I gladly paid. My next book was Butcher of the Bay about 50% longer than the first and it cost me about $900. So doing some editing on your own can save you time and money and makes the story better.


Both of these books I sent to Dj Hendricks for proofreading afterwards and she did a fantastic job.Proofreading cost about 150- 250. It's solely based off word count so the prices vary.

For Arena Shelly was booked :-( lots of good editors are so you need to try and get to them in advance. I used another editor that I won't name we had some issues during the process but her work was still pretty good. I sent it back to Dj for Proofreading and let her know if it needed more than a basic proofread to let me know and I would pay the difference. Needless to say, Arena cost about 800 to have it edited.

So there are options out there some of them are more expensive. At some point I'd love to be able to commission customer art for my covers but I just don't have the money yet. My guy does an amazing job and I really couldn't ask for a better price or someone to work with. Maybe one day i'll write enough I can just make an appointment with Shelley Ever quarter and dump a book on her.


----------



## blancheking

Tricia Owens said:


> At the other end of the spectrum, my entry, A Festival of Murder incurred these costs before Kindle Scout submission:
> 
> $47 for copyedit of first chapter.
> $12 for stock photo for cover art (I did it myself and I've since improved it but the design is the same).


I really like your cover! I was reading your story to other people yesterday and they liked it a lot.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

blancheking said:


> I really like your cover! I was reading your story to other people yesterday and they liked it a lot.


Aw, thanks! I've improved it by making the text much, much bigger (should've looked at it as a thumbnail) and brightening the background color a bit. I think it's adorable now. And thanks for the read


----------



## grendelguy

$75 for the cover art and design.
$100 for interior sketches (I think my artist did around 10, so that's a pretty good deal).
Found a fan of the first YA series who's a great editor and only asks for credit in the acknowledgements section.
Second editor is a former MFA classmate who can generally spot most errors and gives good feedback.

I ran my own copyediting business for 5 years after finishing college. I would recommend not paying more than $1,000 for a full manuscript edit, unless you find an editor who you really, really trust. I charged $750 for a full manuscript edit and most of my clients were writers who used more expensive editors who turned out to be a disappointment. You should expect a line-by-line edit as well as storyline suggestions and outright honesty if you're spending that much.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Because I didn't in any way expect to be selected, I doubt anyone can be lower cost than I was:

Stock photos for covers = $2 from dollarphotoclub (now closed to new members)

However, I have two amazing alpha readers who are much better writers then I am who basically provided structural editing.

I didn't pay for copyediting or proofreading because my undergrad degree is a Cum Laude BSed in Secondary Education in English, and I have been an unofficial proofreader for every job I've ever had for thirty years or so. It makes me more confident about that part than I should be, I expect. 

I made about ten copyediting passes and five proofreading passes before submitting, which is my typical, and Scout said the book was "very clean", so I didn't get a lot of edits from them before publication. If I didn't have the background I have and the experience with the Chicago Manual of Style that I do, I would start paying for proofreading at least. I'm sure some day my laxity is going to bite me on that one.

I know there are still errors in there. I just hope there aren't a lot.

With most of the covers I've done, there is no way I would have used them for Scout. I got lucky in that this batch turned out good. Most of mine look pretty amateur, and I have a friend who stops me from using those. He's a very cruel man.


----------



## blancheking

Just wanted to let you know that the book campaigns that ended before yours have been decided. I think you're next


----------



## Skyla

brkingsolver said:


> I had a book in KS last Thanksgiving-December at the beginning. There were a lot fewer submissions then, so easier to watch and track, though they've provided more tools now. A number of books that were H&T the whole time weren't chosen. From what I could discern, they were looking for strength of potential audience, but also quality and authors they wanted to sew up for the future. Books that were H&T but had errors or poor writing weren't chosen. Also some I think because the subject matter wasn't in a popular niche. A number of the early selections were trad pub authors who were going indie and had large followings, or indies that they had worked with on their own platforms.
> 
> As I said, this was a year ago and I haven't spent a lot of time tracking it since.


Thanks for the info Brkingsolver! I know the beginning was much different as H&T was all you could really see. It's interesting to watch how it has evolved. I've been concerned since the beginning that my book might not be in a popular niche, which might do me in for this and finding an agent might suit me better. We'll see.


----------



## Skyla

I'll chime in on the costs I went through for this book.  I'm probably the cheapest one here, mostly because I've been in college for the last 5 years and am broke.

Cover=free.  I love Photoshop.  However, creating a stick-figure sign was about a 3 day challenge.  In the end I'm happy with it.  One thing I wish I would have done was add a border as it doesn't stand out with such a light color with a white background.  Looks good in print, but I'll be changing my ebook one to give the thumbnail a bit more "pop."

Story editing/copy-editing=free.  Since I was still in school, I enrolled in a writing workshop class for elective credits.  I got A LOT of feedback.  My teacher, a published author, was immensely helpful and even continued to help after class was over.  He's still helping me today with my campaign.  My husband also is good about telling me the harsh truth.  As for copy-editing, as much as I would have loved to pay someone else to do it for me, I couldn't afford it.  What I did was use Calibre software to turn each chapter into mobi files (Kindle files) and used the read out loud software of my Kindle to fully evaluate my work and make corrections.  I went over each chapter about 15 times (hearing while reading them) before I was satisfied that each sentence/paragraph flowed right.  The first chapter took me a day and a half of this and WAY more than 15 passes.  By the end of this period is where I'm sick of my book, but I feel it's warranted.


----------



## grendelguy

Just got the bad news email that Uncertain Origins was NOT picked and I'm absolutely shocked. I thought the whole package was put together amazingly well.


----------



## Skyla

grendelguy said:


> Just got the bad news email that Uncertain Origins was NOT picked and I'm absolutely shocked. I thought the whole package was put together amazingly well.


I just got mine too  My condolences Frank. I know you were ready to self publish it either way, so I'll be waiting for that notification so I can get my copy once it's available.


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> I'll chime in on the costs I went through for this book. I'm probably the cheapest one here, mostly because I've been in college for the last 5 years and am broke.
> 
> Cover=free. I love Photoshop. However, creating a stick-figure sign was about a 3 day challenge. In the end I'm happy with it. One thing I wish I would have done was add a border as it doesn't stand out with such a light color with a white background. Looks good in print, but I'll be changing my ebook one to give the thumbnail a bit more "pop."
> 
> Story editing/copy-editing=free. Since I was still in school, I enrolled in a writing workshop class for elective credits. I got A LOT of feedback. My teacher, a published author, was immensely helpful and even continued to help after class was over. He's still helping me today with my campaign. My husband also is good about telling me the harsh truth. As for copy-editing, as much as I would have loved to pay someone else to do it for me, I couldn't afford it. What I did was use Calibre software to turn each chapter into mobi files (Kindle files) and used the read out loud software of my Kindle to fully evaluate my work and make corrections. I went over each chapter about 15 times (hearing while reading them) before I was satisfied that each sentence/paragraph flowed right. The first chapter took me a day and a half of this and WAY more than 15 passes. By the end of this period is where I'm sick of my book, but I feel it's warranted.


I'll join you in the free camp. I was a law student when I finished my novel and a graphics artist in college. I called in some favors from friends, and also did many rounds of editing myself (I spent 4 years editing papers for professors...the things we do to pay the bills.)

@ Drifty: I'm buying your book anyway. Considering the quality and the interest of the story, I'm not sure what happened there...


----------



## Bbates024

I just got my email to.

Sorry to hear about the loss, don't worry you are in good company here. As a former "Not Selected" I can tell you things have worked out ok for my book and I am sure they will for yours!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Sorry, Drifty.

Thanks, Steve, for adding me to the list! 

Re costs. I did cut costs on the cover. I used Canva.com (which I use for creating teasers, etc for other books) and made the cover for "Sky Garden" myself. $3 and a bit of fussing. I like it, but I know it's not as good as if I'd paid an experienced graphic designer to create it. I can live with it though, because the title is nice and clear and I'm banking on the title


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Drifty--I'm so bummed that Uncertain Origin was not selected. I was really looking forward to reading it. Guess I'll just have to buy it now instead!

Courtney


----------



## Daisy P

grendelguy said:


> Just got the bad news email that Uncertain Origins was NOT picked and I'm absolutely shocked. I thought the whole package was put together amazingly well.


Me too. I thought it was a lock!

I'll definitely buy a copy


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so I have just updated the Cagnes-list for campaigns from us k-board campaigners and added Jenny Schwartz's SKY GARDEN to the roster. If you have ANY nominations left consider using them for the books that have the least amount of days left.
> 
> 
> Books in Kindle Scout (10/22/2015):
> 
> 1 days left Watching Amy by Dale Britton
> 3 days left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
> 7 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
> 8 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
> 9 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
> 10 days left Char by Dale Cozort
> 18 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 21 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 22 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 24 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 29 days left https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3C4OSPPILOSLJSky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.


The first three already have my nominations. Good luck everyone.


----------



## thesios

do we know IF the scouts turn any books down and what percentage?


----------



## blancheking

seems like ~ 7 books a month on average, so about 1-2 selected a week. Since about 20 books expire every week, your chances are ~5-10% if all is equal.


----------



## Skyla

Wow, another one didn't get accepted which had been in H&T pretty much the entire time.  Dear Bob, The Adventures of Petunia Pottersfield
by TP Keane.  I'm seriously shocked on that one.  I don't know the numbers, but it was almost always in there and looked pretty interesting so I had nominated it.  My anxiety is coming back since they took 9 days after the campaign ended to say no for that book.


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> Wow, another one didn't get accepted which had been in H&T pretty much the entire time. Dear Bob, The Adventures of Petunia Pottersfield
> by TP Keane. I'm seriously shocked on that one. I don't know the numbers, but it was almost always in there and looked pretty interesting so I had nominated it. My anxiety is coming back since they took 9 days after the campaign ended to say no for that book.


Whatever happens, just know that you wrote a good book, and that it will sell with or without amazon to help you publish your work.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Whatever happens, just know that you wrote a good book, and that it will sell with or without amazon to help you publish your work.


Thanks Blanche  That helps.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Skyla said:


> Wow, another one didn't get accepted which had been in H&T pretty much the entire time. Dear Bob, The Adventures of Petunia Pottersfield
> by TP Keane. I'm seriously shocked on that one. I don't know the numbers, but it was almost always in there and looked pretty interesting so I had nominated it. My anxiety is coming back since they took 9 days after the campaign ended to say no for that book.


I was curious to see what would happen to this one, too. According to the author's FB post, the book never left H&T. Clearly other factors are at work besides H&T. The Eagle Tree is another example. Fantastic sample, yet it was rarely in H&T. I look forward to buying that one in paperback.


----------



## thesios

I Understand that not all book selected are picked for publishing, but how many of the submitted books get selected for voting?

Has anyone ever heard of a submission been denied ?



blancheking said:


> seems like ~ 7 books a month on average, so about 1-2 selected a week. Since about 20 books expire every week, your chances are ~5-10% if all is equal.


----------



## Skyla

Tricia Owens said:


> I was curious to see what would happen to this one, too. According to the author's FB post, the book never left H&T. Clearly other factors are at work besides H&T. The Eagle Tree is another example. Fantastic sample, yet it was rarely in H&T. I look forward to buying that one in paperback.


So true Tricia. I had swapped out a nomination for the Eagle Tree's final day because it looked like a really good read. I look forward to reading it.



thesios said:


> I Understand that not all book selected are picked for publishing, but how many of the submitted books get selected for voting?
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a submission been denied ?


I've never heard of anyone being turned down for submitting, but I'm sure it's happened.


----------



## blancheking

I'm confused by H&T. Most books have a decent if not brilliant cover and blurb, but something's appeared in H&T with an "interesting" cover. I'm starting to think our efforts in advertising our books to stay in H&T contributes minimally to our own campaigns and more so to amazon's publicity.


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> seems like ~ 7 books a month on average, so about 1-2 selected a week. Since about 20 books expire every week, your chances are ~5-10% if all is equal.


I'd say the odds have dropped... in the past 2 weeks, they've been adding around 8 books 5 times a week, so in the future it will be more like 40 books that expire every week.

Your book is doing great, blanche. Good luck!!! (And it's on my saved list!)


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I just got the first day's stats for "Sky Garden".  159 page views.


----------



## Steve Vernon

If you have ANY nominations left consider using them for the books that have the least amount of days left.


Books in Kindle Scout (10/22/2015):

2 days left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
6 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
7 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
8 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
9 days left Char by Dale Cozort
17 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
20 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
21 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
23 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
28 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Drifty

Well it would have been nice to have Amazon as a partner on the book - but that's not going to happen. In a past life I taught statistics and going in knew it was a long shot to have my first book selected by Amazon.  I was planning to self-publish before I came across Kindle Scout and continued down that path during the campaign. Create space delivered the proof copy this week and once I review and approve this final edit it is ready to publish. This version is staged in Amazon along with the marketing material and takes one click to publish uncertain origin  Kindle Scout was very stressful but worth all the effort. A huge thanks to everyone who nominated the book and all the great people in this forum.
Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Not any more

For those who don't make it, I have an exercise to help you feel better while you bathe in your favorite adult beverage. Go to the Amazon pages of those books that were accepted and published. You'll find that at least half of them have a rank north of 100K.


----------



## thesios

I am losing hope very fast

hardly getting any page views

But it could be worse


----------



## Jill Nojack

brkingsolver said:


> For those who don't make it, I have an exercise to help you feel better while you bathe in your favorite adult beverage. Go to the Amazon pages of those books that were accepted and published. You'll find that at least half of them have a rank north of 100K.


B. R., I think that's a great way to look at it. As writers, we know there are no sure things. Do I think Amazon believes they can get every book they select to pretty good sales levels? Yes, I think they do. But, like any other book, sometimes the buyers just don't bite.

Lots of books that were passed up lately were then self-published and did better than some of the ones that were in the same group that were selected that month.

So, I like your philosophy. I obviously think Kindle Scout can be a great tool for author discovery, and I was lucky enough to be selected, but I think it is also a great marketing tool for author discovery even if you're not. Being chosen has its advantages, but not being chosen has advantages, too. I have another series that will come out next year, and I really would like to put it in Scout for the reader discovery but then have it not be selected, so that I have a full range of marking options at launch. I would be the only person there actually hoping to be a loser


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> I'm confused by H&T. Most books have a decent if not brilliant cover and blurb, but something's appeared in H&T with an "interesting" cover. I'm starting to think our efforts in advertising our books to stay in H&T contributes minimally to our own campaigns and more so to amazon's publicity.


There has been much discussion about that fact, and we just don't know, but I do wonder if that's the case. It might bring people in, but how many are actually nominating us, or moving on to see what else is out there, I'm not sure.


----------



## Dmalcs

Jill Nojack said:


> So, I like your philosophy. I obviously think Kindle Scout can be a great tool for author discovery, and I was lucky enough to be selected, but I think it is also a great marketing tool for author discovery even if you're not.


I totally second this. I can say for a fact that before my campaign practically nobody in the world knew anything about my writing. This program has really forced me to put myself out there. I've actually developed a little bit of a following now.


----------



## BobW

thesios - I know the feeling.  The first five days of my campaign went pretty well, but since then it's been a real struggle to get back into that H&T list (and by "struggle" I mean "impossibility").  Six days left, and I'm hoping to wind up north of a thousand page views by the end (on about 850 right now), but it doesn't feel like enough.

Not sure what more I could have done.  I exhausted my social network (such as it is), tried some ads and boosted posts on Facebook... I'm happy with my book and I'm going to publish it one way or the other.  If the Scout process gets me a few readers that I otherwise wouldn't have reached, I'm OK with that.


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> I'd say the odds have dropped... in the past 2 weeks, they've been adding around 8 books 5 times a week, so in the future it will be more like 40 books that expire every week.
> 
> Your book is doing great, blanche. Good luck!!! (And it's on my saved list!)


And yours on mine 

In all honesty, I'm okay either way. Amazon will do what it likes, and at the end of the day, it's still better than querying agents. I remember spending my sophomore year in college querying for my first manuscript. Nothing shuts down the ego of a 19-year old faster than the industry telling you your novel isn't good enough for publication.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> In all honesty, I'm okay either way. Amazon will do what it likes, and at the end of the day, it's still better than querying agents. I remember spending my sophomore year in college querying for my first manuscript. Nothing shuts down the ego of a 19-year old faster than the industry telling you your novel isn't good enough for publication.


I totally agree, Blanche. I was 21 when I first tried the query battle and it really does hurt in the beginning and made me question myself. Now, I pretty much expect the rejection, so it doesn't hurt as much when I get it, and it will be a nice surprise when/if it does happen. I just hope they rip the bandage off fast, not like TP which they strung along for 9 days after her campaign ended. I know at least a couple on here who have had to wait over a week for the news, one was accepted, one wasn't. It's the wait that gets me more, not the news.

I'm officially in the ending soon category! Phew, so grateful. I found another writing group on FB which I am loving! They remind me of the people on here. Once I was accepted, before I could even say anything, I had people welcoming me and asking me about myself. That's one I'll be staying in, and I've gotten a lot of support from my campaign today from there. Finally made it back into H&T and I know it was them. I love how writers support other writers. No matter what happens, I know I'll be ok


----------



## Bbates024

thesios said:


> I Understand that not all book selected are picked for publishing, but how many of the submitted books get selected for voting?
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a submission been denied ?


As long as your cover and word doc are in good order the take anything. I've read some downright terrible blurbs and first few pages. Anways somebooks they select do very well so do some books they don't select.


----------



## nhersage

Just found the forum. In last ten days of my Kindle Scout campaign. Have mined all my friends and fam and looking for some late but important votes. I top-loaded my campaign, not realizing the H and T seems to be influenced by a steady flow of traffic. Had some quality time in that place. Hope folks will help!

FOLLOW THE DOTTED LINE
By Nancy Hersage

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1A7AFI6J6Z5VV


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> I totally agree, Blanche. I was 21 when I first tried the query battle and it really does hurt in the beginning and made me question myself. Now, I pretty much expect the rejection, so it doesn't hurt as much when I get it, and it will be a nice surprise when/if it does happen. I just hope they rip the bandage off fast, not like TP which they strung along for 9 days after her campaign ended. I know at least a couple on here who have had to wait over a week for the news, one was accepted, one wasn't. It's the wait that gets me more, not the news.
> 
> I'm officially in the ending soon category! Phew, so grateful. I found another writing group on FB which I am loving! They remind me of the people on here. Once I was accepted, before I could even say anything, I had people welcoming me and asking me about myself. That's one I'll be staying in, and I've gotten a lot of support from my campaign today from there. Finally made it back into H&T and I know it was them. I love how writers support other writers. No matter what happens, I know I'll be ok


Yeah, the wait's tough, but on the bright side, at least you won't have to advertise anymore. I'm planning to take a vacation during the week my campaign ends. That way, good news or bad news, I've got something else to worry about.

By the way, Fazed and Confused is back in H&T. We'll give it a push as soon as Watching Amy is done


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm heading out early tomorrow morning to set up my book table at a local farmer's market - so somebody else might want to bump the list ahead a bit.


----------



## Guest

I am really shocked Drifty's book didn't get selected. Well, I will be buying it as soon as its out anyway! I predict good things for it.

Just put in noms for Jennifer, Bob, and Nancy. Good luck, y'all.

Still working on my own book. Pretty sure I am going to submit it tomorrow.


----------



## DaleCoz

Just catching up after a few days of obsessive promotion. Unfortunately, once I went through my friends and fans in the about the first week, I can't seem to get above 15 to 20 page views/day no matter how hard I work at promoting, and H&T seems out of my grasp. On the other hand, I'm learning a lot about marketing books, which is bound to help, and getting my name out there.

On the other hand, I hear about people who got two or three times the page views I'll end up with and still not getting the nomination and I have to admit it's discouraging. Oh well. I have nine days to find the magic bullet.


----------



## Dmalcs

Well, it's nail biting time for me now. No more checking the H&T list every hour. My final stats were 667/720 H&T and 2.9K page views. Hopefully the good numbers can overcome my other deficiencies. However it ends up, thanks to every one here for all of the support. You all are wonderful.


----------



## Daisy P

Dmalcs said:


> Well, it's nail biting time for me now. No more checking the H&T list every hour. My final stats were 667/720 H&T and 2.9K page views. Hopefully the good numbers can overcome my other deficiencies. However it ends up, thanks to every one here for all of the support. You all are wonderful.


Those are fantastic numbers and your book looks great. Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## thesios

If I were to quote my youngest , my stats suck  .. ( 3 letter word )

24 /168 and only 254 pages viewed.


----------



## Guest

Dmalcs said:


> Well, it's nail biting time for me now. No more checking the H&T list every hour. My final stats were 667/720 H&T and 2.9K page views. Hopefully the good numbers can overcome my other deficiencies. However it ends up, thanks to every one here for all of the support. You all are wonderful.


Those numbers are INCREDIBLE! Rootin' for you!!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

DMalcs, those are awesome numbers! Good for you! Fingers crossed.

Bella--let us know your book title if you do submit. 

Good luck to everyone still campaigning. It does feel like a long, hard slog at times. 

Courtney


----------



## Skyla

Blanch, no more campaigning!  I'll be grateful about that.  I wish I could go on a trip during limbo time, but I do have grad school which is very time consuming and takes a lot of my brainpower so that will probably help during that time.  I did notice that I'm back in H&T (got 5 hours yesterday and have been in since that I've seen) so hopefully finishing strong will help me in the end.  My numbers aren't great, but they're not terrible either so I feel like I'm at a 50/50 shot at this point.

Nice Steve! Go have fun.  I'll take care of the list in a few.  And I'm glad to see you're no longer controlling your cat to do stuff for you while laying on the floor in a catatonic state  

Belle, I know, I was shocked about Drifty's book, too.  I'm still buying it anyways!  And thanks for the nomination    Let us know when your book goes up and we'll add you to the support list on here.

Dale, I know just how you feel.  I went through a very long period of barely any vies and no H&T time.  I've just finally been able to break out of that.  Don't give up, just try your hardest because then, even if you don't make it, you didn't fail because you did all you could  

Dmalcs (other Dale), those stats are truly amazing.  I'll be waiting to hear whether or not you make it through.  I wish I could tell you not to stress, but I know you will be.  At least no more promoting.  I've got a day and a half left before I can stop, and I'm looking forward to that.  Good luck!

Thesios, don't feel too bad.  I got off to a bad start too.  Just do all you can to get your book out there.  You know we all have your back here    You're not alone.


----------



## Skyla

List Update Time!

1 day left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
5 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
6 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
7 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
8 days left Char by Dale Cozort
16 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
19 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
20 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
22 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
27 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz

Hoping I didn't miss anyone, but I know there might be more added soon. Let me know.


----------



## thesios

Bob , you are in the circle of trust 

Next bucket opens in 2 days


----------



## BobW

Many thanks, thesios.  I will repay in kind.


----------



## Skyla

Hey Steve, I let my daughter peruse the teen section of Scout and she totally zeroed in on your book    So you've already got her vote, and you'll be getting mine as slots free up.


----------



## Guest

I have officially submitted to Kindle Scout! Woo hoo! I will let y'all know when the page is up. I am assuming it will be done by Wednesday? How long has it taken y'all to be approved?

Rooting for you Jennifer! I see today is the last day for your book!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

BelleAC said:


> I have officially submitted to Kindle Scout! Woo hoo! I will let y'all know when the page is up. I am assuming it will be done by Wednesday? How long has it taken y'all to be approved?
> 
> Rooting for you Jennifer! I see today is the last day for your book!


Mine took only two days, so congrats and good luck!


----------



## carolineL

major stress and confused how it to get my book back up to the hot list. I have about 85 page views a day, but I presume if they just view and not nominate, then it doesn't count. Am I right? So not sure how to get back up again. Any advice will be welcome. thanks.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/20VIS12QOI1AP

Caroline


----------



## Skyla

BelleAC said:


> I have officially submitted to Kindle Scout! Woo hoo! I will let y'all know when the page is up. I am assuming it will be done by Wednesday? How long has it taken y'all to be approved?
> 
> Rooting for you Jennifer! I see today is the last day for your book!


Thanks Belle  and congrats on taking the plunge. I think it took a day for them to approve me and the campaign started 2 days later (they let you know when approving when it will go live). Good luck. Let us know when it does and we'll add you to the list.



carolineL said:


> major stress and confused how it to get my book back up to the hot list. I have about 85 page views a day, but I presume if they just view and not nominate, then it doesn't count. Am I right?


We honestly don't know on the nomination/views. Everyone has their theory. One of mine for high views but no H&T time is that they are not nominating, or that nominations are spread far in the day that it doesn't equate for H&T time. I wish I knew. What I do know is that the middle of the campaign is hardest to get noticed, I've spend a solid 11 days straight without H&T time and dropping views during that time. My thunderclap went off on day 17 and it pushed me back for at 4 days of a good amount of H&T time. Now, as I'm ending at the end of the day, my time has increased. I'll add you to the support list. It might get you some saves for now, which can equal some H&T time.


----------



## Skyla

*Current K-Boarder Scout Entries*

Final day! Faezed & Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
4 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
5 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
6 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
7 days left Char by Dale Cozort
12 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
15 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
18 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
18 days left Walking on Eggshells by Caroline Langford
19 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
21 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
26 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz


----------



## carolineL

Skyla said:


> Thanks Belle  and congrats on taking the plunge. I think it took a day for them to approve me and the campaign started 2 days later (they let you know when approving when it will go live). Good luck. Let us know when it does and we'll add you to the list.
> We honestly don't know on the nomination/views. Everyone has their theory. One of mine for high views but no H&T time is that they are not nominating, or that nominations are spread far in the day that it doesn't equate for H&T time. I wish I knew. What I do know is that the middle of the campaign is hardest to get noticed, I've spend a solid 11 days straight without H&T time and dropping views during that time. My thunderclap went off on day 17 and it pushed me back for at 4 days of a good amount of H&T time. Now, as I'm ending at the end of the day, my time has increased. I'll add you to the support list. It might get you some saves for now, which can equal some H&T time.


Thank you!


----------



## bwind3

*Thanks for the heads up Skyla.* No idea this existed...wish I did sooner!
I submitted my book *A Whole Lot* https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LTF1XXKGZNOU on the 9th. I got an email saying it would start on the 11th and it did...but it still showed it starting on the 9th in the stats? 2 days of 0 votes...had me a bit nervous. I explained but they didn't give me any good reason and didn't correct it? Then I had 8 lovely days of Hot followed by 7 not even a little warm. Odd thing is I know I had real friends visit and vote on it during those last 7 days. I was told by another friend who was picked up/published (The Withering) that he'd noticed folks who had far more hot days than he did, didn't get picked up. I was glad to read that and to know there are real people choosing what gets picked. So far 162 of 408 in hotNtrending - and 852 campaign views. Have no idea if that is good/average/bad and would love to know.

OH and by the way...I don't know if anyone here is offering. I was a member of Authonomy.com for a while. I offered free book covers to friends on there. Happy to offer it to friends here too...been looking for a new community to do so since Authonomy closed https://www.flickr.com/photos/bwind3/albums/72157617997470513 feel free to email me with questions/requests.

and thanks to all who've contributed to this thread already...so great to read all this.


----------



## Skyla

bwind3 said:


> *Thanks for the heads up Skyla.* No idea this existed...wish I did sooner!
> I submitted my book *A Whole Lot* https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LTF1XXKGZNOU on the 9th. I got an email saying it would start on the 11th and it did...but it still showed it starting on the 9th in the stats? 2 days of 0 votes...had me a bit nervous. I explained but they didn't give me any good reason and didn't correct it? Then I had 8 lovely days of Hot followed by 7 not even a little warm. Odd thing is I know I had real friends visit and vote on it during those last 7 days. I was told by another friend who was picked up/published (The Withering) that he'd noticed folks who had far more hot days than he did, didn't get picked up. I was glad to read that and to know there are real people choosing what gets picked. So far 162 of 408 in hotNtrending - and 852 campaign views. Have no idea if that is good/average/bad and would love to know.
> 
> OH and by the way...I don't know if anyone here is offering. I was a member of Authonomy.com for a while. I offered free book covers to friends on there. Happy to offer it to friends here too...been looking for a new community to do so since Authonomy closed https://www.flickr.com/photos/bwind3/albums/72157617997470513 feel free to email me with questions/requests.


You're very welcome Bradley  I added you to the list. I have never heard of a start like yours. That has to be frustrating. It's one thing to not get views when you're not putting any effort out, but it's quite another thing when it's like that. I do know that 2 books which were selected recently were not in H&T much and one that was in it for the entire 30 days that was not selected. It's definitely nothing finite number-wise from our end that we can gauge to know if we'll make it or not. We had one K-boarder, Drifty, that had excellent numbers and an awesome looking book and he didn't make it  I guess it does give those with less than stellar stats that there is always hope. It's my final day today! Yay! I'm looking forward to not refreshing H&T every hour. I don't mind limbo as much, mostly because it's easier to put it out of my mind than during the campaign. On my last day my stats sit at 164/696 hours in H&T and 1.4k page views. I know from others that my stats aren't horrible, but they're definitely not great either. That's very nice of you with the covers. I may have to take you up on that with my next book  Good luck with the rest of your campaign!


----------



## blancheking

Oops, got knocked out of H&T again. Back to promoting, I guess.

I think it's the nominations, not the page views that determine the H&T (otherwise, I really should have been knocked off it early yesterday given the last two day's worth of views.) I'm not sure how selection correlates with H&T though; Drifty not getting selected has definitely slowed down my bothering friends and family.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Oops, got knocked out of H&T again. Back to promoting, I guess.
> 
> I think it's the nominations, not the page views that determine the H&T (otherwise, I really should have been knocked off it early yesterday given the last two day's worth of views.) I'm not sure how selection correlates with H&T though; Drifty not getting selected has definitely slowed down my bothering friends and family.


You've been doing awesome in there so far, Blanche! Far better than I have lol. One thing I have been thinking on today is about views and nominations, and how they are definitely not indicative of each other. I got 24hr H&T time yesterday but only 24 page views. I think we are not taking into account the people who go through the categories/genres and nominating without going to the actual page and reading the excerpts before nominating. Most people receive a bump when in ending soon because people love to jump on something that is going away in hopes of getting their free copy. I think this is how people in H&T can stay in H&T without much page views (because a lot of people are sheep and see that something is popular and jump on the bandwagon without actually reading more than the description or looking at the cover). All people have to do is click a button in the category list. I could be wrong, but I think books in H&T get a continued bump because of this, as well as the ending soon category. This might be why it's so hard to get back into H&T when we fall out of it. It would be interesting to see if they changed it so that you had to click on the actual book's page to nominate it how the stats might change.

Just a thought.


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> You've been doing awesome in there so far, Blanche! Far better than I have lol. One thing I have been thinking on today is about views and nominations, and how they are definitely not indicative of each other. I got 24hr H&T time yesterday but only 24 page views. I think we are not taking into account the people who go through the categories/genres and nominating without going to the actual page and reading the excerpts before nominating. Most people receive a bump when in ending soon because people love to jump on something that is going away in hopes of getting their free copy. I think this is how people in H&T can stay in H&T without much page views (because a lot of people are sheep and see that something is popular and jump on the bandwagon without actually reading more than the description or looking at the cover). I could be wrong, but I think books in H&T get a continued bump because of this, as well as the ending soon category. This might be why it's so hard to get back into H&T when we fall out of it.
> 
> Just a thought.


That's really funny. I got 24 hrs of H&T yesterday with only 24 page views as well. (Maybe it's the same 24 people? Haha.) I've got your book locked in for sure, and I may pick another by the end of the day. So far, nothing I've picked has been selected. Remember that H&T riding book "Requiem of a Casanova" or something like that? I got a rejection for it yesterday and I don't think it ever fell out of H&T.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> That's really funny. I got 24 hrs of H&T yesterday with only 24 page views as well. (Maybe it's the same 24 people? Haha.) I've got your book locked in for sure, and I may pick another by the end of the day. So far, nothing I've picked has been selected. Remember that H&T riding book "Requiem of a Casanova" or something like that? I got a rejection for it yesterday and I don't think it ever fell out of H&T.


Ha! It might be the same people. Thanks Blanche  I've got yours saved, and you will get mine when the time comes closer. My daughter, who has her own amazon account so I don't have to see all her apps, has been enjoying looking at the teen section and was interested in your book. What is the lowest age you'd recommended it for? Or at least what any "more mature" content in it might be. My daughter is pretty mature for her age. You might get two nominations from our household 

I had watched that "Requiem" book in H&T for a long while, but hadn't nominated it so I didn't know what happened to it. There have been quite a few lately that have stayed in the majority of the time and are not making it through. I had nominated The Eagle Tree on it's last day, which was the last one to make it through, and didn't have much H&T time, though I don't know the exact numbers on that one. It just reminds us that nothing is certain in this platform. It's just as much fun as querying agents  I've gotten 2 books so far in my Scouting so far, but nothing in my hands yet as they are still in production. I would love some more K-boarder books!


----------



## BobW

H&T is a total mystery.  I also had 24 page views yesterday, but 0 hours of H&T.  Fewer nominations?  More spread throughout the day?  Who knows...


----------



## Skyla

BobW said:


> H&T is a total mystery. I also had 24 page views yesterday, but 0 hours of H&T. Fewer nominations? More spread throughout the day? Who knows...


Exactly Bob. It's all a mystery. But you're in my nomination list


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> Ha! It might be the same people. Thanks Blanche  I've got yours saved, and you will get mine when the time comes closer. My daughter, who has her own amazon account so I don't have to see all her apps, has been enjoying looking at the teen section and was interested in your book. What is the lowest age you'd recommended it for? Or at least what any "more mature" content in it might be. My daughter is pretty mature for her age. You might get two nominations from our household
> 
> I had watched that "Requiem" book in H&T for a long while, but hadn't nominated it so I didn't know what happened to it. There have been quite a few lately that have stayed in the majority of the time and are not making it through. I had nominated The Eagle Tree on it's last day, which was the last one to make it through, and didn't have much H&T time, though I don't know the exact numbers on that one. It just reminds us that nothing is certain in this platform. It's just as much fun as querying agents  I've gotten 2 books so far in my Scouting so far, but nothing in my hands yet as they are still in production. I would love some more K-boarder books!


Thanks Jennifer  Lowest age... I'd say maybe 6 yrs old? There's no swearing, and it can be filed under Christian fiction for its lack of other subjects. If she's not scared by a bag of bones or Disneyland's Haunted Mansion, then it should be fine.

I really wish they would publish more books. Some of these that weren't picked, I'd love to have. (I'm running out of things to do in class  )


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Thanks Jennifer  Lowest age... I'd say maybe 6 yrs old? There's no swearing, and it can be filed under Christian fiction for its lack of other subjects. If she's not scared by a bag of bones or Disneyland's Haunted Mansion, then it should be fine.
> 
> I really wish they would publish more books. Some of these that weren't picked, I'd love to have. (I'm running out of things to do in class  )


Great! I have a hard time finding books for her. She's 11 but her Lexile reading level puts her in more high school books and some of the content is extremely inappropriate with sex and drugs. Language isn't necessarily a problem, (she knows that bad words happen) but there is a problem when it's very often. I've been reading a lot more YA books lately, looking for the ones I can give to her when I'm done. The last one I gave her was Mary, The Summoning (a horror about Bloody Mary) and she's handling that fine. She just loves to read. She has two books ending tonight, and I already told her that she can give you her nomination.

I know the feeling about needing more books, been waiting for the notifications that some that have decided to self-publish afterwards are ready to buy. As one of the little guys, I love to help the little guys


----------



## Guest

Please forgive the self-promotion, but my novel, Bone Girl, would be a perfect fit for an 11-year-old girl. That's the gender and age of the protagonist. Bone Girl has nothing to do with bones; nor is it an erotic version of Gone Girl. It's about a young girl who learns how to play the trombone. That's the bone portion. Anyway, please excuse my shameless promotion. Thank you.
Bone Girl by Annette Drake


----------



## blancheking

I'm really torn between more promoting and letting it sit. On the one hand, it might not help my chances to let it sit. On the other hand, do I really want more of my friends to find out I failed to get things published if I fail to get it published?

 Thank you to your mini-me.


----------



## blancheking

Updated List

*LAST* day left Faezed and Confused by Jennifer A. Marsh
4 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
5 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
6 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
7 days left Char by Dale Cozort
15 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
18 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
19 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
21 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
26 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz


----------



## Drifty

After the loser letter from Kindle scout I took some time off to recuperate from the campaign. In a past life I taught statistics and was well aware of the chances any publisher would take on a first time author with a new book. Even though my results were good (569 of 720  Hours in Hot and Trending and  1,838 views) the book was not selected. 

After couple days after the notice came I started to anal-ize the results and tried to guess why they passed on it. The numbers were good, so maybe it was the writing or story, I agonized over that for days. When my proof copy came last week I didn't read it, afraid that it was all those things. Like most authors I went through that a number of time during the years it took to write the first drafts. But I read and write a lot and halfway through the proof copy I realized it was a decent book and I wasn't a complete hack. Maybe it was the subject I thought. The book is a thriller / mystery but the story is unique and not like any other novel in the category, so maybe that is the reason. 

After days of this self-Flagellation and conjecture I had an epiphany. I wrote this book because I wanted to write interesting stories about exotic places - and after three years - I did that. It doesn't matter why the folks at Amazon passed on the book.

For those of you still in the race, you will reap many rewards from this experience even if the Gods of chance pass you by. 

I'll keep lurking around this forum and promise to maintain a full slate of nominations. 

My book Uncertain Origin will come out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Skyla

Annette Drake said:


> Please forgive the self-promotion, but my novel, Bone Girl, would be a perfect fit for an 11-year-old girl. That's the gender and age of the protagonist. Bone Girl has nothing to do with bones; nor is it an erotic version of Gone Girl. It's about a young girl who learns how to play the trombone. That's the bone portion. Anyway, please excuse my shameless promotion. Thank you.
> Bone Girl by Annette Drake


Thanks Annette  no hard time for the self-promotion, as that's what we're all doing here. Sounds like something my daughter would like, and I'll be picking up my copy for her.



blancheking said:


> I'm really torn between more promoting and letting it sit. On the one hand, it might not help my chances to let it sit. On the other hand, do I really want more of my friends to find out I failed to get things published if I fail to get it published?
> 
> Thank you to your mini-me.


I was torn on that for a while too. The fact that everyone you ask to nominate it will get the same rejection we all get. But, I figure if I give it my all and don't make it, then at least I tried my hardest. If I didn't, I think I'd question myself after that, that I might have made it if only I had just tried harder. Just my thoughts. Or at least that's what has prompted me to break my introverted shell a bit during these last 30 days.



Drifty said:


> After the loser letter from Kindle scout I took some time off to recuperate from the campaign. In a past life I taught statistics and was well aware of the chances any publisher would take on a first time author with a new book. Even though my results were good (569 of 720 Hours in Hot and Trending and 1,838 views) the book was not selected.
> 
> After couple days after the notice came I started to anal-ize the results and tried to guess why they passed on it. The numbers were good, so maybe it was the writing or story, I agonized over that for days. When my proof copy came last week I didn't read it, afraid that it was all those things. Like most authors I went through that a number of time during the years it took to write the first drafts. But I read and write a lot and halfway through the proof copy I realized it was a decent book and I wasn't a complete hack. Maybe it was the subject I thought. The book is a thriller / mystery but the story is unique and not like any other novel in the category, so maybe that is the reason.
> 
> After days of this self-Flagellation and conjecture I had an epiphany. I wrote this book because I wanted to write interesting stories about exotic places - and after three years - I did that. It doesn't matter why the folks at Amazon passed on the book.
> 
> For those of you still in the race, you will reap many rewards from this experience even if the Gods of chance pass you by.
> 
> I'll keep lurking around this forum and promise to maintain a full slate of nominations.
> 
> My book Uncertain Origin will come out in a couple weeks.


Frank, after any rejection I've ever gotten from agents in the past, I usually go through that self-doubt period that maybe it just wasn't good enough. Your book looked like a fantastic read, and I know I'm not the only one waiting to be able to buy their own copy. If anything else, Scout gave you an audience bump, which is what I'm hoping for if I don't make it through. I think the problem with Scout is they might be favoring one genre over others, and maybe if they have enough selected of one then they start trying to find others out of that genre. I've seen plenty of books with amazing numbers, that I really want to read not make it through. It has nothing to do with you and your book, just what they think they're looking for. Looking forward to getting my copy of Uncertain Origin.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Drifty, the hardest thing (or one of them) I've had to learn with publishing is resilience. That belief in our books and our passion for writing them has to stay strong. Publishers/editors' rejections have so many factors, often unrelated to the quality of the book we submitted, that we have to keep on going, pushing past rejection. I know you know that, but I have to remind myself. This Kindle Scout campaign is gruelling.

Caroline, if I knew how to push our books into H&T and make that mean something (ie guarantee publication), I'd tell you  

Stay strong, everyone! And welcome, Belle to the crazy roller-coaster. Congrats on punching your ticket!


----------



## bwind3

Skyla said:


> You're very welcome Bradley  That's very nice of you with the covers. I may have to take you up on that with my next book  Good luck with the rest of your campaign!


Please do...email or FB msg. thanks!


----------



## blancheking

maybe just a little push then. honestly, i can use the peace and quiet. i'm starting to wish the process was 20 days instead of 30 days.


----------



## TheBehrg

Drifty said:


> After days of this self-Flagellation and conjecture I had an epiphany. I wrote this book because I wanted to write interesting stories about exotic places - and after three years - I did that. It doesn't matter why the folks at Amazon passed on the book.


Huge epiphany and couldn't agree more! The process itself of writing is something no one can fully appreciate or understand. I'd keep writing if no one purchased my books ... it's just part of who I am.

Was equally surprised when your book was passed over but know you'll find success with your positive attitude and determination. I'll be picking up a copy when Uncertain Origins comes out! All the best --


----------



## Salvador Mercer

It's hard to get that reject letter from KS, but as I posted before, it's not the end of the world and it is most certainly not a validation of us not being good writers.  I really hesitate to compare, but a quick look at a few books and reviews that were live during my time are as follows:

1) 11k, 4 reviews
2) 2k, 6 reviews 
3) 188k, 4 reviews
4) 429k, 14 reviews
5) 12k, 24 reviews

My 'reject' book as of right now, 1 month after publication, 10k, 10 reviews.

I'm just noticing that some books can do very well, the 2k ranked book is from an author who has quite a few books out, but the other six digit rankings goes to show that not every book will be successful just because it was picked up by Kindle Press.

I think, how you publish your book, how you promote it to start and what (if any) fan base you have, will, and can, determine the trajectory for your book once it's published.  My book, according to BookReport, has made $1,225 in its first month.  Pretty close to the $1,500 advance that they offer, and while the advance is/was nice, I finally got paid a couple of nice months worth of royalties and now my author bank account can handle my upfront costs of getting my books to market, plus the costs to promote and maintain my platform.

I will admit that I threw the kitchen sink at my book's launch with a pretty petty grudge to show those scouts (KP), and confirm for myself, that my book is worthy of being out there with the rest of them.  I had/have a point to prove.  I'm not sure if I did it or not, but I will say I'm pretty happy with my results to date and the entire process was a great one to learn by.

So hang in there, everyone and get your 'reject' books from this program published and let the world know.  I'm rooting for everyone as well and have the three most recent books on my nom list, I have liked every excerpt I've read so far.  Can't say I saw a dud in any of them.  Looks like quality work to me, and I know this can't make those KP folks have an easy job of selecting


----------



## DaleCoz

I was hoping that Uncertain Origin would be my first nomination that got selected. I'm beginning to think I'm jinxing books--that Amazon scans the nominations list and says: Dale nominated this one. We can write it off. Hopefully just kidding.

I'm still hovering in the 10-20 page-views/day range. I'm doing everything I can to push that up, but no luck so far. At least it's not going below that range, which it did last time through. This process is teaching me an enormous amount about book marketing, which is excellent.


----------



## blancheking

I posted a copy of my book on a different website and got some reviews. It seems I filed it wrong. I'm afraid might hurt my chances of being picked. Originally I filed it under "YA" but it looks like most of my readers are older. 

Almost there Jennifer! Rooting for you!


----------



## Skyla

I'M FREE(ish)!  Nothing left to do but play the waiting game.  Phew, I wish it was under 30 days too.  It didn't seem as long pre-campaign as it did after that first week.  I see you made it back in there Blanche  And thanks for the support!  It doesn't really matter what age your readers are.  I know a lot of older people who enjoy YA (myself included) and some books span through a lot of ages (Harry Potter for one, most notable anyway, but there are plenty others).  What the YA category means is that your main character is teen-young adult.

Salvador, that is just a great way of thinking about it.  Congrats on your (suck-it-scout) success!    And I thoroughly agree with the excerpts.  There are so many good books in the platform that it's got to be hard for them to pick! 

Dale, I know the feeling of doing but not seeing much improvement in stats.  You're day of getting into getting into one of my nomination spots is approaching.  Don't give up hope.  Anything is possible  

I'll be posting my final stats tomorrow.  I know they're not great, but I know many people on here love perusing through those final stats.


----------



## blancheking

Alrighty... I have:

Mad Love Madison
Watching Amy 
The One-Eyed King
Dead Soil
Fazed and Confused
Subterranial

If there isn't at least one free book in there, I don't know what to say...


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

What an amazing group and so much information, too... I've had my "Dirty Deeds" book in Kindle Scout since October 21st and searched the internet looking for any and all blog posts about the program and wondering how I was doing and what I could do better to get nominated. 

This forum puts it all together, although the last 3 hours of reading has taken away from writing so far today!

Armand


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I have wasted the first couple of hours of morning on a computer upgrade that kept telling me we were "almost there"..."almost there".

Seems to me that is how my Kindle Scout Campaign is progressing.

Almost there.

Almost there.

I've already decided that the folks at Kindle Scout are going to pull out my manuscript and sneeze on it a little bit before wiping off their beards and maybe farting on it a few times before e-mailing me a forget-it-buster note.

I figure that is a good sign. Things usually work out when you think that they won't. I am still on the wrong side of the Hot & Trending and more into the Chilled & Passed Over and I have not lost hope.

Whatever happens down the road will not matter because I am two chapters from finishing another book, have a whole heap of folks who nominated my e-book and might grab it even if it ISN'T amongst the sacred Kindle Scout Chosen Few.

I've bumped up my nominations accordingly and I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you folks that are in that hang-by-your-fingernails waiting period.

Remember - you're almost there.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Armand Rosamilia said:


> What an amazing group and so much information, too... I've had my "Dirty Deeds" book in Kindle Scout since October 21st and searched the internet looking for any and all blog posts about the program and wondering how I was doing and what I could do better to get nominated.
> 
> This forum puts it all together, although the last 3 hours of reading has taken away from writing so far today!
> 
> Armand


Welcome aboard, Armand. I was wondering if you were ever going to find your way over here. Folks, Armand has about a billion e-books written and has another billion e-books cooking on the back burner. His kitchen smells of alphabet soup and Strunken White Lasagna. The man lives to write.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I have wasted the first couple of hours of morning on a computer upgrade that kept telling me we were "almost there"..."almost there".
> 
> Seems to me that is how my Kindle Scout Campaign is progressing.
> 
> Almost there.
> 
> Almost there.
> 
> I've already decided that the folks at Kindle Scout are going to pull out my manuscript and sneeze on it a little bit before wiping off their beards and maybe farting on it a few times before e-mailing me a forget-it-buster note.
> 
> I figure that is a good sign. Things usually work out when you think that they won't. I am still on the wrong side of the Hot & Trending and more into the Chilled & Passed Over and I have not lost hope.
> 
> Whatever happens down the road will not matter because I am two chapters from finishing another book, have a whole heap of folks who nominated my e-book and might grab it even if it ISN'T amongst the sacred Kindle Scout Chosen Few.
> 
> I've bumped up my nominations accordingly and I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you folks that are in that hang-by-your-fingernails waiting period.
> 
> Remember - you're almost there.


Good luck! I agree, the exposure for being in the program itself and finding new potential readers might ease the pain a bit if I don't make it, and I've grown my Twitter and Facebook accounts just by being in the program. Things happen for a reason is so true.

Armand


----------



## bwind3

Drifty said:


> After the loser letter from Kindle scout I took some time off to recuperate from the campaign. In a past life I taught statistics and was well aware of the chances any publisher would take on a first time author with a new book. Even though my results were good (569 of 720 Hours in Hot and Trending and 1,838 views) the book was not selected.
> 
> After couple days after the notice came I started to anal-ize the results and tried to guess why they passed on it. The numbers were good, so maybe it was the writing or story, I agonized over that for days. When my proof copy came last week I didn't read it, afraid that it was all those things. Like most authors I went through that a number of time during the years it took to write the first drafts. But I read and write a lot and halfway through the proof copy I realized it was a decent book and I wasn't a complete hack. Maybe it was the subject I thought. The book is a thriller / mystery but the story is unique and not like any other novel in the category, so maybe that is the reason.
> 
> After days of this self-Flagellation and conjecture I had an epiphany. I wrote this book because I wanted to write interesting stories about exotic places - and after three years - I did that. It doesn't matter why the folks at Amazon passed on the book.
> 
> For those of you still in the race, you will reap many rewards from this experience even if the Gods of chance pass you by.
> 
> I'll keep lurking around this forum and promise to maintain a full slate of nominations.
> 
> My book Uncertain Origin will come out in a couple weeks.


Thanks for this Drifty. It's a good reminder.


----------



## thesios

Good luck! I agree, the exposure for being in the program itself and finding new potential readers might ease the pain a bit if I don't make it, and I've grown my Twitter and Facebook accounts just by being in the program. Things happen for a reason is so true.

Armand
[/quote]

Exactly my thinking


----------



## thesios

Nancy Raven

Your time is up !!

I just noticed the number of books in at the scout , most every category ha 2 digits in the number of pages


----------



## bwind3

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Drifty, the hardest thing (or one of them) I've had to learn with publishing is resilience. That belief in our books and our passion for writing them has to stay strong. Publishers/editors' rejections have so many factors, often unrelated to the quality of the book we submitted, that we have to keep on going, pushing past rejection. I know you know that, but I have to remind myself. This Kindle Scout campaign is gruelling.
> 
> Caroline, if I knew how to push our books into H&T and make that mean something (ie guarantee publication), I'd tell you
> 
> Stay strong, everyone! And welcome, Belle to the crazy roller-coaster. Congrats on punching your ticket!


So true Jenny. 2 agents later and a few years of leaving them on the shelf, I finally decided to put mine out. Starting with this KS program. I noticed After I submitted that the last book they took was a Coming of Age story about a child with Autism (The Eagle Tree) It's a very different book from mine but after I saw it I contacted the KS folks to pull mine from the running as I doubt they'd go for two similar. They wouldn't - stating I'd disappoint those who nominated A Whole Lot. But I couldn't help thinking...isn't there an email that will go out to all those who nominated - potentially disappointing them if A Whole Lot isn't accepted? bah. I'll still put it out if not...


----------



## Skyla

Steve, I love reading your posts. They always make me laugh. Though what you say is very true. I'm prepared for rejection, but it would be nice if that isn't the case. And Blanche, there had better be a couple of free books in that list for you!  I was happy to see that people were actually clicking on my book on my final day, not just hitting nomination (got 24hr H&T yesterday and 87 page views).

*Alright, final stats time.*

188/720hrs H&T (26%)
1.5k page views
47% Scout traffic/53% External

We shall see. It's better than I thought I'd have after such a lousy start, but is it enough? It's up to Amazon now


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Skyla said:


> Steve, I love reading your posts. They always make me laugh. Though what you say is very true. I'm prepared for rejection, but it would be nice if that isn't the case. And Blanche, there had better be a couple of free books in that list for you!  I was happy to see that people were actually clicking on my book on my final day, not just hitting nomination (got 24hr H&T yesterday and 87 page views).
> 
> *Alright, final stats time.*
> 
> 188/720hrs H&T (26%)
> 1.5k page views
> 47% Scout traffic/53% External
> 
> We shall see. It's better than I thought I'd have after such a lousy start, but is it enough? It's up to Amazon now


Good luck!

Armand


----------



## bwind3

Skyla said:


> Steve, I love reading your posts. They always make me laugh. Though what you say is very true. I'm prepared for rejection, but it would be nice if that isn't the case. And Blanche, there had better be a couple of free books in that list for you!  I was happy to see that people were actually clicking on my book on my final day, not just hitting nomination (got 24hr H&T yesterday and 87 page views).
> 
> *Alright, final stats time.*
> 
> 188/720hrs H&T (26%)
> 1.5k page views
> 47% Scout traffic/53% External
> 
> We shall see. It's better than I thought I'd have after such a lousy start, but is it enough? It's up to Amazon now


Looks good to me, Jenn! Fingerscrossed for you.


----------



## Dmalcs

I just got an email from Amazon and just about had a heart attack. Then I saw that all it was was that they've finally updated my book cover picture (finally got the ratio right). So, still in limbo (welcome, Jennifer). Hopefully they won't keep me hanging for too long so I can get back to my life.


----------



## TuckerAuthor

I'm considering submitting my current WIP, once it's finished, to Scout and I've been following this thread for the past few weeks. I wish each of you all the good fortune in the world as any route we follow toward the discoverability pot of gold at the end of the rainbow is fraught with unexpected bumps and pot holes. 

A couple of observations and/or impressions: While I believe the H&T and nominations factor in, I doubt they are the most important metric. While the investment is small, there is still a commitment from Amazon to those they select and I imagine the most important determination is the opinion of those they have with human eyes gazing at our pixels. And, just like with traditional publishing, there will be hits and misses. Almost certainly more misses than hits, so don't despair if your work doesn't get selected, or if it does and doesn't perform well afterward. The one-off shooting star is exceedingly rare in the entertainment industry. It's those that build up to a critical mass that have the best chances, long term.

I've been at this for about six years now and haven't hit my critical mass yet, so these words of encouragement are as much for me as you. Everything is a learning experience. Keep at it and keep learning!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Dmalcs said:


> I just got an email from Amazon and just about had a heart attack. Then I saw that all it was was that they've finally updated my book cover picture (finally got the ratio right). So, still in limbo (welcome, Jennifer). Hopefully they won't keep me hanging for too long so I can get back to my life.


Haha! Now reset your heart for the next email!

Armand


----------



## Stewart Matthews

When I enter my WIP to Scout, I'll happily accept a rejection--and that's not because I'll tell myself "I'm writing what I want, so I feel good." I want to make money doing this, and I want to make enough that I can do this full time.

Win or lose, Scout is a tremendous platform for free exposure. People are seeing my cover, they're reading my synopsis, they're looking at the first few pages of my book--all so they have an excuse to nominate me. That's huge. People want that free book, they want to see their nominations do well. Scout users are absolutely more invested in a title than some guy looking over an email blast, or catching a title out of their corner of their eye on Reddit. I would guess that there is a much higher rate of engagement on Kindle Scout than there is on Amazon's store.

The only mistake I could make with Scout is not throwing in a link to a free copy of my ebook in my thank you letter.


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> I just got an email from Amazon and just about had a heart attack. Then I saw that all it was was that they've finally updated my book cover picture (finally got the ratio right). So, still in limbo (welcome, Jennifer). Hopefully they won't keep me hanging for too long so I can get back to my life.


Positive thoughts!  Love the new cover, btw.

For the people ending in October, think good thoughts! There have only been 5 books published this month and it's the last week of the month. The other months have an average of 7, and many tail-ended


----------



## thesios

them folks are cruel


----------



## Skyla

I was in such a rush to post my numbers before heading off to school that I forgot to offer my welcome to Armand.  Welcome Armand!    Thanks for boost Bradley & Armand.  Dmalcs, much more professional cover  It's amazing what one small tweak will do.  This limbo thing isn't as freeing as I thought it would be.  I know that Amazon typically has 1-2 a week selection rate, and that they are overdue to pick at least 1 (or maybe 2-3 before the month is over).  Hoping some more K-boarders fill those slots! I just got Courtney's book today!  So excited to get to read it.

I think my phone is mocking me.  I have an icon that randomly alternates between the pics on my phone and I swear 95% of the time I look at it it's showing my cover.  It's making it hard to not think about it    Dang phone.


----------



## Guest

Well, it becomes real on Oct 28th at midnight. That's when HIS TO WIN goes live on Kindle Scout. Ahhhhhh! It begins.

Waiting so patiently to see if y'all got it! Can't wait to hear. Fingers and toes crossed for all my fellow Scouters.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Just read your excerpt, Armand, and it's pretty fantastic. You've got my nom.

Good luck to everyone waiting for results!


----------



## Skyla

BelleAC said:


> Well, it becomes real on Oct 28th at midnight. That's when HIS TO WIN goes live on Kindle Scout. Ahhhhhh! It begins.
> 
> Waiting so patiently to see if y'all got it! Can't wait to hear. Fingers and toes crossed for all my fellow Scouters.


Yay! Good luck Belle  And welcome to the roller-coaster. You're in for quite a ride.


----------



## Charles Des Voeux

This thread has been very inspirational - and informative. I was thinking of launching straight in to a Kindle series but may postpone it for a month just to give Scout the old college try. I wish everyone here the best of luck and I'll be rooting with the rest of them.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

BelleAC said:


> Well, it becomes real on Oct 28th at midnight. That's when HIS TO WIN goes live on Kindle Scout. Ahhhhhh! It begins.
> 
> Waiting so patiently to see if y'all got it! Can't wait to hear. Fingers and toes crossed for all my fellow Scouters.


Good luck!

Armand


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Tricia Owens said:


> Just read your excerpt, Armand, and it's pretty fantastic. You've got my nom.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for results!


Wow, thank you very much for the support!

Armand


----------



## bookly

I'm hoping to submit my book to Scout soon, if I can ever give up on revising!  

I have two questions, though...

What is meant when people talk about "internal" vs. "external" sources of page looks or nominations? I've been through the whole thread, or so I thought, but I can't figure this out or what it means.

Also, I've seen a couple folks mention adding a link to download a free copy of your book in the thank-you letter. Is it a consensus that's a good idea? This is my first book. If yes, I don't understand the mechanics of that. If the book isn't published yet, in what format do you offer a download?

Thanks!
CJ


----------



## Dmalcs

bookly said:


> What is meant when people talk about "internal" vs. "external" sources of page looks or nominations? I've been through the whole thread, or so I thought, but I can't figure this out or what it means.


When you look at your stats, the kindle scout people give you a breakdown of how many of your page views come from outside sources, like Facebook, twitter, or direct links to your book, and how many come from people just browsing the Kindle Scout webpage. It's nice, because it tells you what is working on your campaign.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Updated List

2 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
3 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
4 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
5 days left Char by Dale Cozort
10 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
13 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
16 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
17 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
19 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
23 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
24 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (2 days left, 3 days left) need the support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.


----------



## Skyla

Steve, we have a newcomer: Bradley (bwind3) please make sure he gets into the list 
10 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind


----------



## blancheking

i hope they make some kind of decision today. i'm excited for a lot of these books


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> i hope they make some kind of decision today. i'm excited for a lot of these books


Seriously though. They make us wait wait the 30 days then sting us along for an undisclosed amount of time after that. I too nominated Dead Soil & The One-eyed King (on top of K-boarders). So many good books! Makes me worry more about my own chances  It would be nice to hear something.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Bookly, I have screencaps of the stats from my campaign on my blog, if you'd find them helpful. http://courtney-hunt.com/?p=3057

Welcome aboard to all the newbies. We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!

Skyla--So glad you got your copy of The Lost Art of Second Chances. Looking forward to hearing what you think!

Courtney


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Bookly, I have screencaps of the stats from my campaign on my blog, if you'd find them helpful. http://courtney-hunt.com/?p=3057
> 
> Welcome aboard to all the newbies. We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Skyla--So glad you got your copy of The Lost Art of Second Chances. Looking forward to hearing what you think!
> 
> Courtney


Great information on your blog and congrats. This is exciting and nerve-wracking!

Armand


----------



## Guest

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Bookly, I have screencaps of the stats from my campaign on my blog, if you'd find them helpful. http://courtney-hunt.com/?p=3057
> 
> Welcome aboard to all the newbies. We'll keep our fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Skyla--So glad you got your copy of The Lost Art of Second Chances. Looking forward to hearing what you think!
> 
> Courtney


Courtney-- I just preordered your book! It actually came up as a rec on my Amazon page. How about that


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Wow, Bella! Thanks for telling me that and thanks for the pre-order. You made my day!

And Armand, we've all been through the roller coaster. It IS totally nerve-wracking! You're on my saved list to nominate as my slate fills up.

Good luck!

Courtney


----------



## blancheking

I just got the bad news. I'm very sorry Dale  I really liked Watching Amy. I don't know what's going on with Amazon, but I still plan to buy it when it comes out!


----------



## TheBehrg

blancheking said:


> I just got the bad news. I'm very sorry Dale  I really liked Watching Amy. I don't know what's going on with Amazon, but I still plan to buy it when it comes out!


Same here, just saw the notice - I'm sure you'll find success Dale in however you publish. Looking forward to supporting your book!


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> I just got the bad news. I'm very sorry Dale  I really liked Watching Amy. I don't know what's going on with Amazon, but I still plan to buy it when it comes out!


I got that sad news too. My condolences Dale. I know it will take a bit, but turn it into a drive to show Scout what they missed like Salvador & Frank! I'll still be buying my copy of Watching Amy when it comes out, loved the excerpt!


----------



## Skyla

Wow, the emails just keep coming.  No to The One-Eyed King.  No to Dead Soil.  I'm not feeling good about my own chances right now.  I have no idea what is going on over there, but I'm now just feeling like they are just going to reject everyone for the rest of the month


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I can't believe the "no's". I'm sorry, guys. Great books and enviably strong campaigns and now, this.


----------



## blancheking

Are you kidding? No "one eyed-king" or "dead soil" either. Is anything else going to be published this month??


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> I just got the bad news. I'm very sorry Dale  I really liked Watching Amy. I don't know what's going on with Amazon, but I still plan to buy it when it comes out!


My condolences to everyone (and yes, I'll be buying too!)

And I have a feeling I'll be joining you all. View views have been dropping fast and no more H&T time.


----------



## Guest

Really sad to hear the bad news. 

This makes me think I should go into this experience NOT expecting to get it but to be grateful for any exposure it garners me. That way I won't be bummed. Because I am really surprised at what they're rejecting. (Though not at ALL surprised at what they're accepting! Just wish there were more)

I look forward to buying these books once they are published!


----------



## Skyla

Daisy P said:


> My condolences to everyone (and yes, I'll be buying too!)
> 
> And I have a feeling I'll be joining you all. View views have been dropping fast and no more H&T time.


While I'm feeling like I'm sitting under the guillotine right about now, this day's news has really sunk in the fact that the stats they let us see might not mean anything. 2 out of 3 turned down today spend A LOT of time in H&T. Don't give up hope during the campaign, save the self wallowing for the limbo period


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

So sorry to Dale and all the others who received bad news. I'll definitely be buying "Watching Amy" when it comes out as I loved the excerpt and wanted to read more. 

Fingers crossed that Skyla will break the run of bad luck here! 

Courtney


----------



## grendelguy

I am in complete shock about some of these. One eyed King and watching Amy both had a ton of strengths. My guess is kindle press is can be very choosy now that they have so many submissions. The editors must really be considering a lot


----------



## kennysrich

Hello, Everyone!

My name is Kenny, and I'm the author of THE ONE-EYED KING. I only began following this forum today, thanks to Martin's generous blogs about his journey with Kindle Scout, which offered much perspective for me regarding my own chances. 

As you can imagine, I was super optimistic and yet beyond anxious as I awaited today's verdict on my book. I'd really hoped my first post in this awesome community would be good news to uplift the many of you with days left on your respective campaigns. Alas, as some of you have noticed by now, my unique sci-fi/fantasy adventure was not selected for whatever reason. Please allow me to share my final campaign stats with you anyway:

Hours in Hot & Trending: 713 out of 720.
Total campaign page views: 2,164.
Campaign page traffic mix: 64% (1.3K) from Kindle Scout, 36% from external links aka my efforts (771).

I just want to thank those of you who were so kind to nominate THE ONE-EYED KING and express that while I'm sorely disappointed and outright shocked by the Scout team's decision regarding this book, I remain committed to self-publishing it soon after a final round of professional human editing. I hope those of you who would consider getting it anyway will enjoy it. I've invested so much of my life in this book lol as I'm sure you can all relate with regard to yours. Godspeed, family. 

P.S. Keep hope alive! 

Sincerely,

Kenny S. Rich


----------



## blancheking

kennysrich said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> My name is Kenny, and I'm the author of THE ONE-EYED KING. I only began following this forum today, thanks to Martin's generous blogs about his journey with Kindle Scout, which offered much perspective for me regarding my own chances.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was super optimistic and yet beyond anxious as I awaited today's verdict on my book. I'd really hoped my first post in this awesome community would be good news to uplift the many of you with days left on your respective campaigns. Alas, as some of you have noticed by now, my unique sci-fi/fantasy adventure was not selected for whatever reason. Please allow me to share my final campaign stats with you anyway:
> 
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 713 out of 720.
> Total campaign page views: 2,164.
> Campaign page traffic mix: 64% (1.3K) from Kindle Scout, 36% from external links aka my efforts (771).
> 
> I just want to thank those of you who were so kind to nominate THE ONE-EYED KING and express that while I'm sorely disappointed and outright shocked by the Scout team's decision regarding this book, I remain committed to self-publishing it soon after a final round of professional human editing. I hope those of you who would consider getting it anyway will enjoy it. I've invested so much of my life in this book lol as I'm sure you can all relate with regard to yours. Godspeed, family.
> 
> P.S. Keep hope alive!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kenny S. Rich


For what it's worth, I really like your writing style. The pacing was great. I read the entire sample in under 10 minutes.


----------



## grendelguy

Kudos to Kenny on a Scout campaign well-run. Here's to future success!


----------



## geronl

Sorry about that Dale. I tried.

I did get a copy of "The Dead List" from Scout though.


----------



## kennysrich

blancheking said:


> For what it's worth, I really like your writing style. The pacing was great. I read the entire sample in under 10 minutes.


Aww, thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## kennysrich

grendelguy said:


> Kudos to Kenny on a Scout campaign well-run. Here's to future success!


A million thanks, sir! I can take solace in knowing it was a well run campaign.


----------



## Skyla

Kenny, you ran an amazing campaign!  Thanks for joining us and sharing your stats.  I was really interested in your book and will look forward to reading more when it's available


----------



## blancheking

does anyone else feel a little more discouraged each time a good book is declined? it's clear that a lot of them have not only an audience, but an enthusiastic one.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

The positive energy in this group is so amazing. I've watched your campaigns and listened to you guys while my Scout book was being readied for publication. I'm surprised also that Drifty, Kenny, and Dale's books were not accepted. I think we know now that it's more than just the numbers. From what I can tell everyone in this forum who had an entry ran awesome campaigns (and are running awesome campaigns).

For what it's worth, I offer you this. The first book I self-published (six books ago) was turned down by trad publishers and literary agents 130 times. I have the rejection letters and emails to prove it. After I self-published that book it made me so much money that I was able to quit my job and write full time for a year. I came to the conclusion that those 130 individuals thought my book was unsellable. They didn't want to invest in it. I can respect that. But I thought I knew better. I still think I know better and if I had a publishing company and could offer what Scout can I would scoop up Drifty, Kenny, and Dale's books (as well as some of the others whose names currently escape me), immediately and publish them. They are winners and readers are going to love them. They just weren't for Scout at this particular time.
I look forward to purchasing them, reading them, and spreading the word about them.

Keep the positive energy going and everyone who received a copy of _The Dead List_ today thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Dmalcs

Thanks everyone. I thought from the beginning that it would probably end up this way, but when my campaign started going so well I couldn't help getting kind of hopeful. At this point, I really have no idea what I'm going to do now. I know a lot of people are self publishing, but I don't know if I have the time or the platform to do that successfully. Plus, I was really hoping for the editing that winners have been getting. I'm open to advice. I guess I'll have to pray about it.


----------



## kennysrich

Skyla said:


> Kenny, you ran an amazing campaign! Thanks for joining us and sharing your stats. I was really interested in your book and will look forward to reading more when it's available


Hi Skyla, thank you so very much! It's a pleasure to be amongst you guys and your supportive spirit  I'm glad you liked what you read and I'll be sure to let you know when it's available! Cheers


----------



## blancheking

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> So sorry to Dale and all the others who received bad news. I'll definitely be buying "Watching Amy" when it comes out as I loved the excerpt and wanted to read more.
> 
> Fingers crossed that Skyla will break the run of bad luck here!
> 
> Courtney


Courtney, I just realized you're a DC attorney. So am I (though a new one.)


----------



## kennysrich

MartinCrosbie said:


> The positive energy in this group is so amazing. I've watched your campaigns and listened to you guys while my Scout book was being readied for publication. I'm surprised also that Drifty, Kenny, and Dale's books were not accepted. I think we know now that it's more than just the numbers. From what I can tell everyone in this forum who had an entry ran awesome campaigns (and are running awesome campaigns).
> 
> For what it's worth, I offer you this. The first book I self-published (six books ago) was turned down by trad publishers and literary agents 130 times. I have the rejection letters and emails to prove it. After I self-published that book it made me so much money that I was able to quit my job and write full time for a year. I came to the conclusion that those 130 individuals thought my book was unsellable. They didn't want to invest in it. I can respect that. But I thought I knew better. I still think I know better and if I had a publishing company and could offer what Scout can I would scoop up Drifty, Kenny, and Dale's books (as well as some of the others whose names currently escape me), immediately and publish them. They are winners and readers are going to love them. They just weren't for Scout at this particular time.
> I look forward to purchasing them, reading them, and spreading the word about them.
> 
> Keep the positive energy going and everyone who received a copy of _The Dead List_ today thank you so much for your help!


Martin, I really appreciate your words of perspective and encouragement. I followed your campaign with excitement, read the full excerpt with enthusiasm, and so I'm definitely looking forward to reading my free copy. I even set your campaign as the benchmark for mine based on your periodic updates on your performance. Unfortunately, I didn't experience the same result. Funny thing about rejection, The One-Eyed King has also been rejected for trad publishing by several literary agents, and yet all the while I've known better. And in an ironic way, in spite of not being selected for Kindle Press, the over 2,000 kindle scouts who nominated my book, have shown me I was right to believe in myself and my work. And so I carry on confident and with my bestseller goals in tact. Thank you for your wonderful spirit, kind sir, and I too will promote The Dead List, and of course, review it. Cheers, mate!


----------



## geronl

MartinCrosbie said:


> Keep the positive energy going and everyone who received a copy of _The Dead List_ today thank you so much for your help!


I look forward to reading it, glad it was accepted.

I have 2 nomination slots open now... I lean sci-fi though... anyone have a tip?


----------



## blancheking

geronl said:


> I look forward to reading it, glad it was accepted.
> 
> I have 2 nomination slots open now... I lean sci-fi though... anyone have a tip?


If you like sci-fi, I recommend "Reversion" (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CCEH3ZGC5ZLV). The narration is taylored to match the theme.


----------



## Guest

Well, my book is now live! With 12 other new books. Feel free to check it out!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IUMSDRFVYBZ0


----------



## Steve Vernon

Updated List

1 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
2 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
3 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
4 days left Char by Dale Cozort
9 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
12 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
15 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
16 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
18 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
22 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
23 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.


----------



## geronl

OK, two of them have been nominated


----------



## Daisy P

BelleAC said:


> Well, my book is now live! With 12 other new books. Feel free to check it out!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IUMSDRFVYBZ0


Saved for when a spot opens up!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Updated List

1 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
2 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
3 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
4 days left Char by Dale Cozort
9 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
12 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
15 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
16 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
18 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
22 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
23 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
29 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan

Okay Alison - I've added your campaign to the list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Steve! My nominations are full of KBoarders! Hoping for the best, y'all!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Bella, I just read your excerpt and would have bought a copy if I could! It's great. That story is catnip ;-)

Blancheking--You're in good company. Lots of lawyers in DC  Welcome to the bar.

Kenny and Dale, you all ran awesome campaigns. Don't stop now! Looking forward to seeing your books up on Amazon soon so I can buy them.

Back to the first draft of my newest book. It always comes back to that, right?

Courtney


----------



## bwind3

kennysrich said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> My name is Kenny, and I'm the author of THE ONE-EYED KING. I only began following this forum today, thanks to Martin's generous blogs about his journey with Kindle Scout, which offered much perspective for me regarding my own chances.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was super optimistic and yet beyond anxious as I awaited today's verdict on my book. I'd really hoped my first post in this awesome community would be good news to uplift the many of you with days left on your respective campaigns. Alas, as some of you have noticed by now, my unique sci-fi/fantasy adventure was not selected for whatever reason. Please allow me to share my final campaign stats with you anyway:
> 
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 713 out of 720.
> Total campaign page views: 2,164.
> Campaign page traffic mix: 64% (1.3K) from Kindle Scout, 36% from external links aka my efforts (771).
> 
> I just want to thank those of you who were so kind to nominate THE ONE-EYED KING and express that while I'm sorely disappointed and outright shocked by the Scout team's decision regarding this book, I remain committed to self-publishing it soon after a final round of professional human editing. I hope those of you who would consider getting it anyway will enjoy it. I've invested so much of my life in this book lol as I'm sure you can all relate with regard to yours. Godspeed, family.
> 
> P.S. Keep hope alive!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kenny S. Rich


Wow, those stats are amazing. Congratulations on that! Thanks for sharing! Seems crazy to see stats like that and not get chosen?! I can definitely relate to the rejection path...although mine made it to an agent (Josh Getzler) and then on to the review board at Penguin but they rejected in the end...Josh wasn't up for submitting it again after I shared my next book that I was nearly done revising(it wasn't his focus and probably made me more difficult not having a specific genre etc) and so...A Whole Lot sat gathering digital dust until now. I figure the rejection email can also be one more piece of marketing we wouldn't have otherwise to our prospective buyers right? Best of luck with it!


----------



## bwind3

BelleAC said:


> Well, my book is now live! With 12 other new books. Feel free to check it out!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IUMSDRFVYBZ0


Mesmerizing cover image! Best of luck with this!


----------



## bwind3

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 1 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
> 2 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
> 3 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
> 4 days left Char by Dale Cozort
> 9 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
> 12 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 15 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 16 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 18 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 22 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 23 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 29 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 
> Okay Alison - I've added your campaign to the list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone.


Thanks Steve...will use this as well to fill spots as they end. Appreciate it!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Tricia Owens said:


> Just read your excerpt, Armand, and it's pretty fantastic. You've got my nom.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for results!


Wow, thank you so much!

Armand


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

BelleAC said:


> Well, my book is now live! With 12 other new books. Feel free to check it out!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IUMSDRFVYBZ0


Good luck!


----------



## kennysrich

Hello Guys,

It's the day after my disappointing rejection by Kindle Scout for The One-Eyed King. In the spirit of turning a disappointment into a blessing, I want to offer some perspective for those authors who ran an excellent campaign (which I'm sure just about everyone here did), but unfortunately didn't win a contract, on how to move forward. Here are my takeaways we can turn into an advantage:

1. Control: Now you can retain all your rights, pricing, promotions, release date, etc. which is likely your preference anyway. Self-publish via KDP for your eBook and consider Createspace for a paperback if you're so inclined, both of which will cost nothing. You already have a fine book cover, in all likelihood a professionally copyedited manuscript, so you're pretty much ready to go. Via KDP, you'll recover the 20% you would have ceded to Kindle Press to the tune of 70% royalties.

2. Publicity (Free Mailing List) & Sales: However many page views and/or nominations you gathered during your H&T campaign, has become a complimentary mailing list for you book's launch day (gotta shoutout KS for that consolation prize). Whenever you list your book on Amazon, those readers who nominated and were so looking forward to your book will be notified. Honestly, the average avid reader is indifferent as to who your publisher is, provided you've authored a great read they'd enjoy. You've done just that, and now they know. Basically, in 30 days, you amassed a (one-time) mailing list that may rival the numbers some successful self-published authors boast, especially if you had over 1,000 nominations, or whatever the number. Now, if you had over 2,000 nominations, just going by the law of large numbers, imagine if just 50% bought your book when notified on that first day? That'd be 1,000 copies sold in about 24 hours. How likely? Probably more likely than your chances of securing that contract with Kindle Press in the first place (by their judgment criteria, whatever it really is). Your eBook won't cost more than $3.99 in all likelihood, so what's not to buy? These people wanted to support you because they loved/liked you as friends or they loved/liked your book.

3. Marketing: Here's the challenge most indie authors face, right? We're mostly writers, not marketers. However, the previous point should jump start your marketing (in arrears). And because of the nature of the 30 day KS campaign and  the traffic you've already generated across your social media platforms and those of your friends, I would highly recommend crowdsourcing, particularly Thunderclap, which I recently discovered and am already putting to effective use. In my next post, I'll elaborate on how Thunderclap can be a great benefit to you as you plan to move forward with self-publishing your manuscript.

4. Experience: Finally, the experience. It was heart wrenching, keeping up with that campaign, trying to stay consistent in H&T while garnering more and more page views and nominations. It should have taught you a thing or two about the highs and lows of marketing your own book. Ultimately, the connections you made in fellow KS authors, which as in my case, might have led you to such forums as this one, are priceless! 

P.S. Godspeed to all still in the running. Kindle Scout is a great opportunity, win or lose.

Cheers, everyone!  

Regards!


----------



## bwind3

Thanks for that Mr. Rich!


----------



## Guest

kennysrich said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> It's the day after my disappointing rejection by Kindle Scout for The One-Eyed King. In the spirit of turning a disappointment into a blessing, I want to offer some perspective for those authors who ran an excellent campaign (which I'm sure just about everyone here did), but unfortunately didn't win a contract, on how to move forward. Here are my takeaways we can turn into an advantage:
> 
> 1. Control: Now you can retain all your rights, pricing, promotions, release date, etc. which is likely your preference anyway. Self-publish via KDP for your eBook and consider Createspace for a paperback if you're so inclined, both of which will cost nothing. You already have a fine book cover, in all likelihood a professionally copyedited manuscript, so you're pretty much ready to go. Via KDP, you'll recover the 20% you would have ceded to Kindle Press to the tune of 70% royalties.
> 
> 2. Publicity (Free Mailing List) & Sales: However many page views and/or nominations you gathered during your H&T campaign, has become a complimentary mailing list for you book's launch day (gotta shoutout KS for that consolation prize). Whenever you list your book on Amazon, those readers who nominated and were so looking forward to your book will be notified. Honestly, the average avid reader is indifferent as to who your publisher is, provided you've authored a great read they'd enjoy. You've done just that, and now they know. Basically, in 30 days, you amassed a (one-time) mailing list that may rival the numbers some successful self-published authors boast, especially if you had over 1,000 nominations, or whatever the number. Now, if you had over 2,000 nominations, just going by the law of large numbers, imagine if just 50% bought your book when notified on that first day? That'd be 1,000 copies sold in about 24 hours. How likely? Probably more likely than your chances of securing that contract with Kindle Press in the first place (by their judgment criteria, whatever it really is). Your eBook won't cost more than $3.99 in all likelihood, so what's not to buy? These people wanted to support you because they loved/liked you as friends or they loved/liked your book.
> 
> 3. Marketing: Here's the challenge most indie authors face, right? We're mostly writers, not marketers. However, the previous point should jump start your marketing (in arrears). And because of the nature of the 30 day KS campaign and the traffic you've already generated across your social media platforms and those of your friends, I would highly recommend crowdsourcing, particularly Thunderclap, which I recently discovered and am already putting to effective use. In my next post, I'll elaborate on how Thunderclap can be a great benefit to you as you plan to move forward with self-publishing your manuscript.
> 
> 4. Experience: Finally, the experience. It was heart wrenching, keeping up with that campaign, trying to stay consistent in H&T while garnering more and more page views and nominations. It should have taught you a thing or two about the highs and lows of marketing your own book. Ultimately, the connections you made in fellow KS authors, which as in my case, might have led you to such forums as this one, are priceless!
> 
> P.S. Godspeed to all still in the running. Kindle Scout is a great opportunity, win or lose.
> 
> Cheers, everyone!
> 
> Regards!


This was friggin' amazing. Thank you so much for this post. I wish you'd joined us sooner but I hope you definitely stick around KBoards. And I can't wait to buy your book!


----------



## carolineL

still trying hard to get back up on the hot list and it is so stressful. I have a lot of page views but that doesn't seem to put me on the list. Not sure what else to do. so if anyone would like to nominate my book, it is so greatly appreciated,
thanks so much
Caroline
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/20VIS12QOI1AP


----------



## blancheking

Adding Bob and Nancy. Gl guys 

Also, I still have Mad Love Madison from early last week that needs a decision.


----------



## Guest

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Bella, I just read your excerpt and would have bought a copy if I could! It's great. That story is catnip ;-)


Courtney, you have no idea how much that comment means to me. Thank you! I am so damn NERVOUS that it's out for the world to see. (But it's a good kind of nervous)


----------



## blancheking

Some humor I came across. Thought you guys might enjoy it.

This year's winners of a "opening sentences for very bad imaginary novels" contest:
1. The bastard mayor tossed the money to his criminals. “Heh heh heh,” everyone said.
2. “Why do you love me?” asked Wildflower.
“I love you because you are brave, strong, beautiful, tough, kind, spunky, and pure,” said Damien, “and unlike all the others, you stood up to Dictator James.”
3. “Mom,” I asked my mom. “What’s for breakfast?”
“You know I haven’t made breakfast since your father died in a mysterious car crash a year ago on your birthday,” she said sadly. “You have his eyes.”
4. With the brassy tocsin of his morning alarm clock, John Michaelson’s weary eyes exploded open.
5. Ten years ago in the war, the only thing in which I thought I would be was “the shit,” not this mansion where I live at now.
6. They had the mettle of men, and yet they ate the biscuits of dogs.


----------



## kennysrich

BelleAC said:


> This was friggin' amazing. Thank you so much for this post. I wish you'd joined us sooner but I hope you definitely stick around KBoards. And I can't wait to buy your book!


My pleasure, Belle. I'm sorry, I don't know some of your real names yet lol. And it's a pleasure to be here, better late than never


----------



## kennysrich

bwind3 said:


> Thanks for that Mr. Rich!


My pleasure, kind sir!


----------



## blancheking

Mad Love Madison has been selected for publication.

It seems most of the non-romance authors have published at least one book prior to entering


----------



## Bbates024

I have a a feeling the One-Eyed king will do well.

I've been having some pretty darn good success with ascendancy The Arena after not getting selected.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,469 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery

So there is hope for books that just don't get selected for whatever reason. I was in Hot and trending for half of my campaign didn't leave during the last 12 days straight. I'm sure I got a pretty good luck from the judges because it took them over a week to reject it.

I believe right now they are mainly selecting Mystery/Thriller/Romance They are the hottest selling with the largest reader bases, and most voracious readers. It's tough to get in if you are not in these categories without something truly spectacular in their eyes.

I'm trying to keep up with my nominations from this thread. I hope all of you winners our not do very well.


----------



## BobW

blancheking said:


> Adding Bob and Nancy. Gl guys


Many thanks, Blanche!


----------



## Guest

BobW said:


> Many thanks, Blanche!


Bob! You're my one of my noms! Rootin' for ya!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Kenny, I hope I behave half as well as you when my Kindle Scout campaign ends. Thank you for so generously sharing your stats, and resilience.

This whole thread is helping me stay sane as I go through the campaign. I've fallen off the H&T list (completely yesterday) but I shall persevere. I'm also blogging about the experience; not every day, but when I have something to say. This is my marketing plan (see the "completely fell off H&T list to judge how helpful my marketing ideas are *wry smile* )  [URL=http://authorjennyschwartz]http://authorjennyschwartz.com/2015/10/24/marketing-for-kindle-scout/[/url]


----------



## kennysrich

Bbates024 said:


> I have a a feeling the One-Eyed king will do well.
> 
> I've been having some pretty darn good success with ascendancy The Arena after not getting selected.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,469 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery
> 
> So there is hope for books that just don't get selected for whatever reason. I was in Hot and trending for half of my campaign didn't leave during the last 12 days straight. I'm sure I got a pretty good luck from the judges because it took them over a week to reject it.
> 
> I believe right now they are mainly selecting Mystery/Thriller/Romance They are the hottest selling with the largest reader bases, and most voracious readers. It's tough to get in if you are not in these categories without something truly spectacular in their eyes.
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with my nominations from this thread. I hope all of you winners our not do very well.


Thank you, Bradford. I feel the same way. I'm busting my tail to make sure it's positioned well. I even have a book trailer ready I'll be happy to share with you guys soon haha. I'm happy for your book and that it's doing well anyway! Hey, ultimately, if we do our fair share of marketing, the readers will decide which books once published, are worth their dollars.

You're on to something with the genres. I suppose the Kindle Scouts ultimately spurned The One-Eyed King and perhaps Ascendancy the Arena the same way literacy agents seemed to underrate The One-Eyed King's potential market. I just can't wait to prove them all wrong


----------



## BobW

BelleAC said:


> Bob! You're my one of my noms! Rootin' for ya!


Thanks so much, Belle!


----------



## kennysrich

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Kenny, I hope I behave half as well as you when my Kindle Scout campaign ends. Thank you for so generously sharing your stats, and resilience.
> 
> This whole thread is helping me stay sane as I go through the campaign. I've fallen off the H&T list (completely yesterday) but I shall persevere. I'm also blogging about the experience; not every day, but when I have something to say. This is my marketing plan (see the "completely fell off H&T list to judge how helpful my marketing ideas are *wry smile* )  [URL=http://authorjennyschwartz]http://authorjennyschwartz.com/2015/10/24/marketing-for-kindle-scout/[/url]


Hi Jenny, you'll be all right. This forum really is therapeutic haha. The only thing we know about KS for sure is that it's simply not about page views and H&T hours, so who knows? Hang in there and do everything in your power to finish strong!

Cheers!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

7 days into the Kindle Scout program. The stress is unreal but following along everyone else's acceptances and rejections on this board is so helpful! I'm blogging a short post each day as I go along for my own sanity!

http://armandrosamilia.com/2015/10/28/dirty-deeds-kindlescout-day-7-reality-settling-in/

Armand


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 1 days left The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
> 2 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
> 3 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
> 4 days left Char by Dale Cozort
> 9 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
> 12 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 15 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 16 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 18 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 22 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 23 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 29 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan


Just voted for the first three on the list, as my other noms all just expired and some got rejected.  I was sure One-eyed king would get in. And a couple of the other Kboarders sounded great, too. (Faezed and Confused--I want, want, want.) Oh, well, Amazon will still notify me when they come out. So that's something at least.


----------



## Skyla

This thread is *definitely* therapeutic. And thanks Lisa!  I'm still playing the waiting game and hanging out in this limbo fun, all by myself too (at least with those in this forum). I honesty wish that I would just get my answer one way or another. I hope it doesn't take much longer. My daughter had nominated Freak, which ended the same day as my book, and she got the rejection email around noon today. So I know they're working in my time-frame now. It will be my luck that I'll get strung along for as long as possible before they make their decision.

Kenny, that was a wonderful way to look at the Scout program for people who didn't make it through (and myself if I don't). It helped ease some of my stress while I await my verdict.

Alright, onto homework! I have have a midterm to study for and a counseling session to plan for. In hindsight, I shouldn't have started my Scout campaign the same week I started grad school, as I would have far less anxiety now, but, at least it proves a good distraction in my limbo state.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Skyla. I've got a pretty good feeling about FAEZED & CONFUSED!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Skyla said:


> I honesty wish that I would just get my answer one way or another. I hope it doesn't take much longer. My daughter had nominated Freak, which ended the same day as my book, and she got the rejection email around noon today. So I know they're working in my time-frame now. It will be my luck that I'll get strung along for as long as possible before they make their decision.


At least they are still thinking about it; that's good.


----------



## Skyla

Thanks Steve & Lisa!  I have a good feeling too (mixed in with the anxiety) and I don't like it, but only because rejection will be harder if I get my hopes up.  I can't help it though.  And it is good that they seem to be really considering it since I haven't heard anything yet.  We'll see.


----------



## E.M. Cooper

Just a question to those well versed in Kindle Scout. Can you submit a book in a series you've already begun?


----------



## Crime fighters

You could, but I don't think it's in your best interests. If I were you, I'd submit a standalone. If you submitted the first book in a series (I know this wasn't your question), you would lose pricing control over the pivotal first book for future books in the series. The same kind of thing applies here. If you submit a book that's in a series, you lose control of parts of that series down the road. 

For example; if you ever planned on having a boxed set of the series, you couldn't include the particular book selected by Kindle Scout.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

A better idea would be to submit a prequel to your series, which I've seen done. Then, KP would act as a funnel for sales to the rest of your series, which you would still control. 

Obviously this only works if your prequel makes sense and is a suitable hook.


----------



## E.M. Cooper

Thanks, K.B. and Tricia


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> Thanks Steve & Lisa! I have a good feeling too (mixed in with the anxiety) and I don't like it, but only because rejection will be harder if I get my hopes up. I can't help it though. And it is good that they seem to be really considering it since I haven't heard anything yet. We'll see.


Results for some of the books that expired the day after Fazed are out. Mad Love Madison lasted several days in review after the books behind it were sorted out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Results for some of the books that expired the day after Fazed are out. Mad Love Madison lasted several days in review after the books behind it were sorted out. Fingers crossed.


I have everything I've got crossed  Thanks for the update on others, Blanche. It definitely gives me hope that they are really considering it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Prophet of Marathon by Bob Waldner
1 days left  Land Sharks by Nancy Raven Smith
2 days left The Proving by Ken Brosky
3 days left Char by Dale Cozort
8 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
11 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
14 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
15 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
17 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
21 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
22 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
28 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST day left, 1 day left, 2 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

**********

I haven't done all that much for my campaign as of late - but I intend to push it a little come next week. I have been busy with a Halloween e-book promo and getting ready for a huge Halifax convention (Hal-Con). That convention is this weekend - so for the next few days I will not be able to keep the list going. Somebody pick up the torch for me and I'll keep at it next week.


----------



## DaleCoz

I just nominated Prophet of Marathon. Will get to the next two on the list when slots open up.

Char is still effectively invisible, with page views mostly between 10 and 15 per day. I guess I'll have to hope that nominations aren't a huge factor in the decision process.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lastly - before I run off madly in all directions - here's a Youtube video from Jill Nojack that might help some of you folks out there.






I've been watching/listening to this one for a while now and it seems to get REALLY into the Kindle Scout program at about the halfway point.


----------



## Guest

Good morning, Scouters!

So I woke up to my first day of stats. I was hoping to have some more time in Hot and Trending but I think I did okay:

7 hours out of 24 in H&T
107 views

I'm guessing views will go down today. It's in H&T right now though so that makes me happy. I noticed the H&T has many KBers on it! So that's awesome.

So I have been studying the books that have been selected and published and one thing does kind of worry me... I am worried my book might be too "steamy" to be selected. I didn't notice many hot romances selected. It's not erotica at all but it does have 3 scenes that are explicit... Though also romantic. So I don't know. I'm trying to just appreciate this as a way to get attention for my book since even if it gets rejected it will  be published within the week. But now I can't help it... I really want it!

Thanks for listening to me ramble. My Noms are full of KBers and I am excited to hear news about Skyla! Good luck, friends!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Skyla--the waiting seems like forever. Fingers crossed your wait will be worth it. I really want to read Faezed and Confused.

Bella-- My book had 3 love scenes between warm and hot on the steamy scale. (Though, of course, one reader's steamy is another's lukewarm  I don't think it's anything to be worried about.

Courtney


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Dropped off the Hot list after almost 190 straight hours on it. Initial panic sets in until my wife talks me calmly off the ledge and back inside. Luckily we have a one level home. 

With 3 weeks left I'm getting stressed and I don't know why. It isn't like I've never sweated out a book contract before. I have over 100 releases, been writing full-time for 5 years and make a nice living off of my work. 

Seeing so many positives and silver linings in this group and hanging onto them... even if I don't get accepted I reached potential readers I would've never touched before. I will immediately release the book and hope the Amazon promotion will get me into the hands of everyone who viewed and/or voted for me, and long-term I'll be better off if I get rejected because I can control my pricing and promotions and if I want to do, say, a Bookbub, I can do it. 

I've been lurking for awhile and only recently started to comment, but I gotta say... everyone in this thread is awesome and positive and good luck whether you get the contract or not... things happen for a reason, and I think no matter what it is going to be a big step for all of us! 

Armand


----------



## Guest

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Bella-- My book had 3 love scenes between warm and hot on the steamy scale. (Though, of course, one reader's steamy is another's lukewarm  I don't think it's anything to be worried about.
> 
> Courtney


Good to know! That makes me feel a little less apprehensive!



Armand Rosamilia said:


> Dropped off the Hot list after almost 190 straight hours on it. Initial panic sets in until my wife talks me calmly off the ledge and back inside. Luckily we have a one level home.
> 
> With 3 weeks left I'm getting stressed and I don't know why. It isn't like I've never sweated out a book contract before. I have over 100 releases, been writing full-time for 5 years and make a nice living off of my work.
> 
> Seeing so many positives and silver linings in this group and hanging onto them... even if I don't get accepted I reached potential readers I would've never touched before. I will immediately release the book and hope the Amazon promotion will get me into the hands of everyone who viewed and/or voted for me, and long-term I'll be better off if I get rejected because I can control my pricing and promotions and if I want to do, say, a Bookbub, I can do it.
> 
> I've been lurking for awhile and only recently started to comment, but I gotta say... everyone in this thread is awesome and positive and good luck whether you get the contract or not... things happen for a reason, and I think no matter what it is going to be a big step for all of us!
> 
> Armand


Armand, I am obsessed with your book. 190 straight hours! Wowsers! That's incredible. Don't fret (I know, easier said than done) the closer your book gets to the end, the more likely you'll get back on that list. I predicted your last week you get tons of noms because people are going to want that book! But I understand the anxiety, when my book inevitably leaves the H&T, I'll be crying into my boxed wine.

You have the right attitude. I feel similarly; if my book doesn't make it, I will got some exposure AND an email from Amazon to the people who nom'd is a fantastic consolation prize.


----------



## blancheking

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Dropped off the Hot list after almost 190 straight hours on it. Initial panic sets in until my wife talks me calmly off the ledge and back inside. Luckily we have a one level home.
> 
> With 3 weeks left I'm getting stressed and I don't know why. It isn't like I've never sweated out a book contract before. I have over 100 releases, been writing full-time for 5 years and make a nice living off of my work.
> 
> Seeing so many positives and silver linings in this group and hanging onto them... even if I don't get accepted I reached potential readers I would've never touched before. I will immediately release the book and hope the Amazon promotion will get me into the hands of everyone who viewed and/or voted for me, and long-term I'll be better off if I get rejected because I can control my pricing and promotions and if I want to do, say, a Bookbub, I can do it.
> 
> I've been lurking for awhile and only recently started to comment, but I gotta say... everyone in this thread is awesome and positive and good luck whether you get the contract or not... things happen for a reason, and I think no matter what it is going to be a big step for all of us!
> 
> Armand


I read your blurb to some friends and they absolutely loved it. I had to read your first sentence a few times before they believed it. The baseball card gag is very funny.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

blancheking said:


> I read your blurb to some friends and they absolutely loved it. I had to read your first sentence a few times before they believed it. The baseball card gag is very funny.


Thank you very much! I was nervous to write this book because I usually write horror books, but the idea has been in my head for awhile and this program was the kickstart to write it and see what happens, so (again) no matter what Kindle Scout was a great thing for me!

Armand


----------



## BobW

Thanks, Dale (and everyone else) for the nominations.  Finally on the last day!  After watching Kindle Press pass on all of these great-looking books with much better stats than mine, it's hard stay optimistic, but I'm looking forward to getting a verdict one way or the other.  As others have said, I think this will prove to have been a worthwhile exercise even if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Dropped off the Hot list after almost 190 straight hours on it. Initial panic sets in until my wife talks me calmly off the ledge and back inside. Luckily we have a one level home.
> 
> With 3 weeks left I'm getting stressed and I don't know why. It isn't like I've never sweated out a book contract before. I have over 100 releases, been writing full-time for 5 years and make a nice living off of my work.
> 
> Seeing so many positives and silver linings in this group and hanging onto them... even if I don't get accepted I reached potential readers I would've never touched before. I will immediately release the book and hope the Amazon promotion will get me into the hands of everyone who viewed and/or voted for me, and long-term I'll be better off if I get rejected because I can control my pricing and promotions and if I want to do, say, a Bookbub, I can do it.
> 
> I've been lurking for awhile and only recently started to comment, but I gotta say... everyone in this thread is awesome and positive and good luck whether you get the contract or not... things happen for a reason, and I think no matter what it is going to be a big step for all of us!
> 
> Armand


You've got a good shot, Armand. I believe one of the factors that would help your campaign stand out come the final adjudication - is that you ALREADY have a built-in audience. That is a selling factor and that will count just as much as all of the Hot & Trending possible.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Steve Vernon said:


> You've got a good shot, Armand. I believe one of the factors that would help your campaign stand out come the final adjudication - is that you ALREADY have a built-in audience. That is a selling factor and that will count just as much as all of the Hot & Trending possible.


I'm hoping my sales for Amazon over the years as well as big social media reach will be bigger factors than the Hot list and votes... at least, I hope!

Armand


----------



## Guest

Well, my brief amount of time on Hot and Trending was nice while it lasted. I have no idea how y'all do this. I hit up everyone I knew yesterday, I don't want to do that every day... I think next week I will send out a newsletter. 

I did put up a FB ad today... Not sure how well that will work for this though.


----------



## Dmalcs

Steve Vernon said:


> You've got a good shot, Armand. I believe one of the factors that would help your campaign stand out come the final adjudication - is that you ALREADY have a built-in audience. That is a selling factor and that will count just as much as all of the Hot & Trending possible.


I'm pretty sure that's what doomed my entry. I had no prior publications, and no platform whatsoever. It seems like all of the books that have been chosen so far have had a lot of that already. I wish I had realized this before I started my campaign. I would have tried to set a lot more up beforehand. I can't help thinking that my book really never had a chance. Just fyi, I'm going to go ahead and self publish my entry. I don't think it will do really well (lack of platform, blah, blah), but a lot of people wanted to read it, and it would be mean to just sit on it forever after putting it out there. And at least, I'll have a presence out there to point at. Plus, I have five other novels that I've been sitting on, so I'll still have that.


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what doomed my entry. I had no prior publications, and no platform whatsoever. It seems like all of the books that have been chosen so far have had a lot of that already. I wish I had realized this before I started my campaign. I would have tried to set a lot more up beforehand. I can't help thinking that my book really never had a chance. Just fyi, I'm going to go ahead and self publish my entry. I don't think it will do really well (lack of platform, blah, blah), but a lot of people wanted to read it, and it would be mean to just sit on it forever after putting it out there. And at least, I'll have a presence out there to point at. Plus, I have five other novels that I've been sitting on, so I'll still have that.


I'll join you in the lack of prior publication camp; everyone has to start somewhere right? I threw out a short story for giggles on Kindle Direct Publishing. You can try that!  The results were pretty good. I sold a good amount and even got a review out of it.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Dropped off the Hot list after almost 190 straight hours on it. Initial panic sets in until my wife talks me calmly off the ledge and back inside. Luckily we have a one level home.
> 
> With 3 weeks left I'm getting stressed and I don't know why. It isn't like I've never sweated out a book contract before. I have over 100 releases, been writing full-time for 5 years and make a nice living off of my work.
> 
> Seeing so many positives and silver linings in this group and hanging onto them... even if I don't get accepted I reached potential readers I would've never touched before. I will immediately release the book and hope the Amazon promotion will get me into the hands of everyone who viewed and/or voted for me, and long-term I'll be better off if I get rejected because I can control my pricing and promotions and if I want to do, say, a Bookbub, I can do it.
> 
> I've been lurking for awhile and only recently started to comment, but I gotta say... everyone in this thread is awesome and positive and good luck whether you get the contract or not... things happen for a reason, and I think no matter what it is going to be a big step for all of us!
> 
> Armand


When you started posting, I didn't my usual sleuthing and my jaw dropped when I saw how many books you have out. lol. I think that can only help. And you have the right attitude, too. Kindle Scout looks like it has the potential to be win-win for authors running a good campaign, even if they don't get the contract.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dmalcs said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what doomed my entry. I had no prior publications, and no platform whatsoever. It seems like all of the books that have been chosen so far have had a lot of that already. I wish I had realized this before I started my campaign. I would have tried to set a lot more up beforehand. I can't help thinking that my book really never had a chance. Just fyi, I'm going to go ahead and self publish my entry. I don't think it will do really well (lack of platform, blah, blah), but a lot of people wanted to read it, and it would be mean to just sit on it forever after putting it out there. And at least, I'll have a presence out there to point at. Plus, I have five other novels that I've been sitting on, so I'll still have that.


We've all got to start somewhere Dale. This is just your first book. You've got many more to come and one of these days you will kick the roof off of Amazon.

Of course they might call for security...


----------



## Steve Vernon

blancheking said:


> I'll join you in the lack of prior publication camp; everyone has to start somewhere right? I threw out a short story for giggles on Kindle Direct Publishing. You can try that!  The results were pretty good. I sold a good amount and even got a review out of it.


You're still in the H&T camp, Blanche. That's freaking awesome! I've got a good feeling about The Almshouse. I just love that title and that cover. I'd get working on your next book as well.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

I wouldn't weigh the pre-publication and platform too too seriously (although I'm just guessing like everyone else). A Festival of Murder went up under a pen name and nowhere do I mention my regular writing name. I didn't have any links to any social media in my About Me section and I never mentioned to Amazon that I publish under another name. As far as they and the rest of the world was concerned, this was my first book.

Obviously name recognition will help, but I'm not sure lack of it will hurt.


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> You're still in the H&T camp, Blanche. That's freaking awesome! I've got a good feeling about The Almshouse. I just love that title and that cover. I'd get working on your next book as well.


Thanks Steve! 

I am working on my next novel; it's a little crazy (literally). With the Almshouse, I'm prepared for whatever happens. I went into this thinking they would accept more books than they do, and after so many good books have been declined by Amazon, I'll be okay if they forego mine as well. (Not preferable, but not the end of the world either.  )


----------



## Skyla

Well, I got the dreaded email.  I was hopeful, but not expecting.  It's a weird feeling I have right now with the news, and I honestly think it's because of the support of this thread that I feel this way.  It was definitely sad news, but at the same time I don't feel like all is lost.  So many great books I would happily buy (and will as soon as I can) were turned down by the Scout team that I know it's not a reflection of my work.  I have one small change to make, and I'm self-publishing Faezed & Confused, because I know it has an audience, and I have a mailing list from Scout for when I do.  As Salvador so rightly showed, you don't have to be selected to be successful, and being selected doesn't mean success.  I know that it's this thread which helped me pick myself up before I could even fall.  My work is not done here...it has just begun  

Thank you all, you guys are awesome!  My nomination list is full of K-Boarders and I'll be moving them up as soon as spots become available.


----------



## Daisy P

Skyla said:


> Well, I got the dreaded email. I was hopeful, but not expecting. It's a weird feeling I have right now with the news, and I honestly think it's because of the support of this thread that I feel this way. It was definitely sad news, but at the same time I don't feel like all is lost. So many great books I would happily buy (and will as soon as I can) were turned down by the Scout team that I know it's not a reflection of my work. I have one small change to make, and I'm self-publishing Faezed & Confused, because I know it has an audience, and I have a mailing list from Scout for when I do. As Salvador so rightly showed, you don't have to be selected to be successful, and being selected doesn't mean success. I know that it's this thread which helped me pick myself up before I could even fall. My work is not done here...it has just begun
> 
> Thank you all, you guys are awesome! My nomination list is full of K-Boarders and I'll be moving them up as soon as spots become available.


I just saw the email!  And can't wait until you do self-publish. I'll be buying.


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> Well, I got the dreaded email. I was hopeful, but not expecting. It's a weird feeling I have right now with the news, and I honestly think it's because of the support of this thread that I feel this way. It was definitely sad news, but at the same time I don't feel like all is lost. So many great books I would happily buy (and will as soon as I can) were turned down by the Scout team that I know *it's not a reflection of my work*. I have one small change to make, and I'm self-publishing Faezed & Confused, because I know it has an audience, and I have a mailing list from Scout for when I do. As Salvador so rightly showed, you don't have to be selected to be successful, and being selected doesn't mean success. I know that it's this thread which helped me pick myself up before I could even fall. My work is not done here...it has just begun
> 
> Thank you all, you guys are awesome! My nomination list is full of K-Boarders and I'll be moving them up as soon as spots become available.


That is absolutely true. Amazon is just guessing like the rest of us at what would be successful. You wrote a good book. It will be bought with or without Amazon backing you. I plan to buy Fazed when it comes out. Don't forget to tell us when you strike gold.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Skyla, I saw that email and dashed straight here. And here you are being strong. I knew you would be. To echo Armand, things do happen for a reason, even if our publishing journeys hit a lot of speedbumps. I'm amazed how much Kindle Scout and chatting with you all has opened my eyes to things. 2016 had better watch out - we'll all be hitting the ground with plans and practical experience in campaigning


----------



## kennysrich

Skyla said:


> Well, I got the dreaded email. I was hopeful, but not expecting. It's a weird feeling I have right now with the news, and I honestly think it's because of the support of this thread that I feel this way. It was definitely sad news, but at the same time I don't feel like all is lost. So many great books I would happily buy (and will as soon as I can) were turned down by the Scout team that I know it's not a reflection of my work. I have one small change to make, and I'm self-publishing Faezed & Confused, because I know it has an audience, and I have a mailing list from Scout for when I do. As Salvador so rightly showed, you don't have to be selected to be successful, and being selected doesn't mean success. I know that it's this thread which helped me pick myself up before I could even fall. My work is not done here...it has just begun
> 
> Thank you all, you guys are awesome! My nomination list is full of K-Boarders and I'll be moving them up as soon as spots become available.


Skyla, you've got the right attitude. I'm so grateful I discovered this positive group the day before my own rejection. Please carry on and self-publish. And simply let us know when it's out. I'm so happy to support all the authors on here! Cheers!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Oh fudge! Sorry to hear the news about Faezed and confused. I'm still buying it when it comes out. Good luck with all your future endeavors.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Skyla, I'm so glad to hear you're going to self-publish Faezed and Confused. I loved the excerpt and look forward to reading the whole book. 

Courtney


----------



## kennysrich

Okay, Kboarders/Kindle Scouters,

On a post I shared yesterday, I mentioned how a crowdsourcing platform I'd discovered called Thunderclap can be a great resource for us as authors, especially after having run a successful (regardless of verdict) KS campaign. Now, I'd like to elaborate on Thunderclap and endorse it for those of you who will self-publish your amazing works:

Thunderclap is a free (go with the basic option) crowdsourcing platform you can use to build tremendous awareness about your book before and on launch day! The way it works is you set a "supporters" goal over a three week period or longer, but not to exceed 60 days, during which time you basically rally people you know or are connected to, by asking them to back you on your launch date. What does backing you mean? Well, you'll simply set up your book launch campaign page with a supporters goal. I recommend 100 (although you can make it as high as 500) because it's all-or-nothing, so if you don't hit your supporters goal, your message won't go out on that date. Besides, you can always exceed your supporter goal! What message? Well, that's the point of Thunderclap. You get to create a single uniform message about your book, including a call to action link, which Thunderclap will send out across social media, courtesy of your supporters' social media reach (from FB to Twitter to Tumblr) on the same date (launch date) and at the same time! This will create a "Thunderclap" as they call it lol making your book trend on social media on its launch date. I advise you to link your direct link to your book sales page on Amazon, so visitors buy right away on launch date!

Here's a case study of an author who used this platform to reach over 8 million people on social media on her launch date, instantly making her book a NY Times Bestseller. Realistic for the rest of us? Perhaps not. That's the utopian campaign. After all, she's a well known editor for a famous fashion magazine who had mostly celebrities amongst her 254 out of 100 supporters. See links below for more on her uber successful campaign:

https://www.thunderclap.it/casestudies/alizalicht
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/24434-leave-your-mark-by-aliza-licht

Okay, so that's clearly an anomaly, and yet with your 100 supporters and their friends and your friends, you'll see your social media reach explode on your own launch date! Now, here's a more realistic campaign, mine  So I launched my campaign yesterday, right? Wlell, here are my stats today, less than 48 hours later:

SUPPORTERS: 73 of 100; 73% of goal supported. SOCIAL REACH: 136,783 People.
TIME LEFT: about 1 month; Ends Nov 29, 10:00 AM EST

So you see? Not only will 2,164 would-be readers be notified by Amazon KS on my book's release date, but now, thanks to Thunderclap, over 100,000 people and counting will hear about it too because of the friends of my supporters! For more about my campaign and if you'd like to support it, just visit https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33743-the-one-eyed-king-book-launch

Guys, on the heels of bitter disappointment from KS regarding THE ONE-EYED KING, I'm doing everything in my power to stay positive and proactive, and I wish only the same reaction and sense of direction for the rest of you. Please self-publish you work however you see fit and use these FREE promotional tools to circumvent the fact that you're a very good writer, but not so good marketer who can't compete with Amazon's marketing team. I want all of us to succeed in spite of Kindle Press. Oh, they won't back you? So what? In the age of social media superpowers, you can take full control and make your book the bestseller you want it to be, or simply financially successful as you surely hope for it to be!

Finally, for all of you who do go on to launch Thunderclap campaigns, count me your supporter! My cumulative social media reach is only about 5,747 people, but that's not too shabby. And I'll make sure they hear of your book on its launch date! 

P.S. Sorry it was so long!

Godspeed!


----------



## Daisy P

kennysrich said:


> So you see? Not only will 2,164 would-be readers be notified by Amazon KS on my book's release date, but now, thanks to Thunderclap, over 100,000 people and counting will hear about it too because of the friends of my supporters! For more about my campaign and if you'd like to support it, just visit https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33743-the-one-eyed-king-book-launch


I'm trying a Thunderclap for just before my Kindle Scout countdown ends. Kenny, I'm signing up for your Thunderclap (PS - I'm Diane Leyne on Facebook). Here's the link to mine if anyone can help.
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33115-kindle-scout-please-nominate


----------



## grendelguy

Skyla said:


> Well, I got the dreaded email. I was hopeful, but not expecting. It's a weird feeling I have right now with the news, and I honestly think it's because of the support of this thread that I feel this way. It was definitely sad news, but at the same time I don't feel like all is lost. So many great books I would happily buy (and will as soon as I can) were turned down by the Scout team that I know it's not a reflection of my work. I have one small change to make, and I'm self-publishing Faezed & Confused, because I know it has an audience, and I have a mailing list from Scout for when I do. As Salvador so rightly showed, you don't have to be selected to be successful, and being selected doesn't mean success. I know that it's this thread which helped me pick myself up before I could even fall. My work is not done here...it has just begun
> 
> Thank you all, you guys are awesome! My nomination list is full of K-Boarders and I'll be moving them up as soon as spots become available.


Totally bummed about this email ... Faezed and Confused was a serious contender!


----------



## Skyla

Thanks for the nice words everyone.  Since I made my last post, I have gone through my manuscript for those small changes I wanted to make (nothing structurally), and have already set up a pre-order on Amazon to be released on Dec 1st.  I have a Goodreads giveaway going already (this was my backup) so hopefully I'll get some early reviews that way.  I might try the thunderclap idea after this (I'll most certainly join yours), but I'm not sure I want to harass people again as I did that during my campaign.  It did help me to get back into H&T so I know it's a useful tool, maybe I will.  I just got a very nice email from someone I don't know who had nominated my book and who was disappointed that it wasn't selected.  She gave me some suggestions on how to use the failure to my advantage as she wants to see it make it.  I'm getting so much positive support that I feel like a winner, despite what Scout thinks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dang it, Skyla - I was certain that was going to break through.

Ah well. You have got some awesome books already out and I'll be sure to grab a copy of FAEZED AND CONFUSED just as soon as it comes out.


----------



## kennysrich

Daisy P said:


> I'm trying a Thunderclap for just before my Kindle Scout countdown ends. Kenny, I'm signing up for your Thunderclap (PS - I'm Diane Leyne on Facebook). Here's the link to mine if anyone can help.
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33115-kindle-scout-please-nominate


Daisy, I've backed your Thunderclap campaign and connected with you on Facebook. Thank you for backing mine! I wish you a strong Scout finish! Godspeed!


----------



## kennysrich

Skyla said:


> Thanks for the nice words everyone. Since I made my last post, I have gone through my manuscript for those small changes I wanted to make (nothing structurally), and have already set up a pre-order on Amazon to be released on Dec 1st. I have a Goodreads giveaway going already (this was my backup) so hopefully I'll get some early reviews that way. I might try the thunderclap idea after this (I'll most certainly join yours), but I'm not sure I want to harass people again as I did that during my campaign. It did help me to get back into H&T so I know it's a useful tool, maybe I will. I just got a very nice email from someone I don't know who had nominated my book and who was disappointed that it wasn't selected. She gave me some suggestions on how to use the failure to my advantage as she wants to see it make it. I'm getting so much positive support that I feel like a winner, despite what Scout thinks.


Skyla, I know how you feel about bombarding your friends, especially if you already hosted a Thunderclap campaign for KS, but what I'd recommend is making an excel spreadsheet list of 100 sure fire friends, for your launch date. Yes, it may have been useful for the H&T push, but it'll be even more worthwhile for a launch date blast for your book's sales, you see? Everything you're doing now toward Dec 1st sound good, including Goodreads. I'm just suggesting pulling out all the stops for a strong launch. You have our support, but lean on your best of friends for your launch too. They should understand. There's plenty of time between now and Dec 1st, so give them a week or so, then privately ask for their support once more lol no pressure


----------



## BobW

Skyla - sorry to see that email earlier today.  So glad to hear that you're forging ahead and publishing Faezed and Confused - I'm sure that you're going to do very well with it.  Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## blancheking

Backing landsharks and deros for the next day.


----------



## Skyla

Kenny, I definitely see the appeal for the Thunderclap.  I'll definitely consider it.  I put my release date about a month out so that I could work on the publicity of it and that would help.  I have joined both Daisy's and your Thunderclaps.  And, if I go that route, I'll share on here as well.

Blanche, if I do strike gold, I'll totally let you all know.  As well as what works for me.

Bob, good luck!  I hope your limbo experience is shorter and happier than mine was.

Thank you Steve, Lisa, Courtney & Grendel  

I seriously wish I had an in with a publishing house, and not just for me.  I would totally swoop up all the my fellow Scouters which had amazing books that Amazon just couldn't see.


----------



## thesios

Ken 

you are up next, and you are in


----------



## Daisy P

Skyla said:


> Kenny, I definitely see the appeal for the Thunderclap. I'll definitely consider it. I put my release date about a month out so that I could work on the publicity of it and that would help. I have joined both Daisy's and your Thunderclaps. And, if I go that route, I'll share on here as well.


Thanks! And I'll definitely support your Thunderclap (and any others!!)

Good luck to everyone... it is so frustrating to see so many good books turned down, but it is their lost and I know they will all be very successful. I look foward to getting the announcement that they've been self-published and ordering my copies!


----------



## Guest

Skyla---

I was really bummed to get the email you weren't selected. I thought you were a shoe-in. But I will definitely be buying Faezed and Confused when you publish it. Maybe the fact that they took their time letting you know was a good sign that maybe it wasn't an easy decision for them? 

This is Day 3 of my campaign and I'm very whomp whomp about it after seeing what's not getting selected. So far I am 27/48 hours in Hot and Trending. I am not in it right now and I know it will be harder with new books coming out every couple days. I really can't afford to do a FB ad and I don't want to be too crazy on my social media so I figured I would schedule some tweets to go out twice a day. I did a FB ad yesterday for 24 hours and out of 600 impressions it got 2 clicks, so not worth the moolah. Sigh. This is stressful. Part of me just wants to let it happen on its own, and not push too much.

Anyway, I know Nancy has her last day today and I see she's HOT! And Bob's ended last night and I am REALLY hoping it wins, because I LOVED the excerpt.

Good luck all!


----------



## BobW

Well, my campaign ended last night and I've moved into "wait and see" mode, which feels a bit strange.  For what it's worth, I wound up with 1,073 page views (which seems quasi-respectable), but only 46 hours in H&T (which seems... well, let's just say it could have been better).  52% external traffic vs. 48% from Scout.

Watching Amazon pass on so many good books lately (all of which had considerably better campaigns than mine) has definitely tempered my optimisim, but it does seem like numbers aren't everything.  I'm just hoping that my stats are enough for them to give me a look.  If my book's not for them, that's fair enough; I just want whoever makes that judgment to have read a chunk of the manuscript before they decide.

Either way, I'm moving forward with my plans to publish THE PROPHET OF MARATHON.  The print version is more or less teed up and ready to go, and the Kindle version will be ready next week if things don't go my way with Scout.

Good luck to everyone still in the hunt.  I've got the next three on the Kboards list nominated.


----------



## Guest

BobW said:


> Well, my campaign ended last night and I've moved into "wait and see" mode, which feels a bit strange. For what it's worth, I wound up with 1,073 page views (which seems quasi-respectable), but only 46 hours in H&T (which seems... well, let's just say it could have been better). 52% external traffic vs. 48% from Scout.
> 
> Watching Amazon pass on so many good books lately (all of which had considerably better campaigns than mine) has definitely tempered my optimisim, but it does seem like numbers aren't everything. I'm just hoping that my stats are enough for them to give me a look. If my book's not for them, that's fair enough; I just want whoever makes that judgment to have read a chunk of the manuscript before they decide.
> 
> Either way, I'm moving forward with my plans to publish THE PROPHET OF MARATHON. The print version is more or less teed up and ready to go, and the Kindle version will be ready next week if things don't go my way with Scout.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in the hunt. I've got the next three on the Kboards list nominated.


I am shocked you weren't trending more. Beautiful cover, GREAT excerpt. I really hope you get it, it's one of my favorites on Kindle Scout. Hoping for an email letting me know I'm getting a free copy!


----------



## BobW

Thanks, Belle!  That is so wonderful to hear!


----------



## Daisy P

Skyla said:


> Kenny, I definitely see the appeal for the Thunderclap. I'll definitely consider it. I put my release date about a month out so that I could work on the publicity of it and that would help. I have joined both Daisy's and your Thunderclaps. And, if I go that route, I'll share on here as well.


Faezed & Confused now pre-ordered (Amazon Canada)!


----------



## BobW

Belle - by the way,  I love that you quoted Bill Shankly in your excerpt (I'm a huge Liverpool supporter)!


----------



## Skyla

BelleAC said:


> Skyla---
> 
> I was really bummed to get the email you weren't selected. I thought you were a shoe-in. But I will definitely be buying Faezed and Confused when you publish it. Maybe the fact that they took their time letting you know was a good sign that maybe it wasn't an easy decision for them?


Thanks Belle. I definitely think it means that it means something positive that they took longer than some others. Though, who knows. Either way, I won't let it get me down.



Daisy P said:


> Faezed & Confused now pre-ordered (Amazon Canada)!


Thanks Daisy! I just got the email that Scout spread my book along to my nominators. I really appreciate your support


----------



## blancheking

Subterrestrial was also chosen for publication.


----------



## BobW

blancheking said:


> Subterrestrial was also chosen for publication.


I understand that Michael McBride has a pretty substantial following, so that's not surprising.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

BobW said:


> I understand that Michael McBride has a pretty substantial following, so that's not surprising.


What I found interesting about his campaign was that it appeared that he didn't. His book appeared for the first couple of days in H&T like most new books do, and again a few days at the end, like most books do. But in between? I don't recall seeing it in H&T at all, which means he didn't promote it to his extensive readership. Otherwise he would have been in every single day.

I almost wonder if he was running a sort of experiment. He doesn't need KP at all. He's undoubtedly already making five figures a month. Getting picked up by KP would certainly help with exposure, but it's not something he _needs_. So by not actively campaigning, he was seeing if he could be selected on name recognition alone, which would go against KP's claim that their selections are crowd sourced. And lo and behold, the book is picked regardless of low H&T. *shrug* Just a theory I'm leaning towards that H&T doesn't mean nearly as much as we think it does, and that people still campaigning don't need to stress as much as they do about their numbers.


----------



## amyates

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking on this thread for a while and just want to say thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences. I've been nominating and I just swapped in Dale and Ken. 

Good luck!


----------



## BobW

Tricia - I had similar thoughts.  When I saw that he entered, I assumed that he'd tap into his readers and rack up ten thousand nominations like that.  Judging by his lack of time in H&T, he didn't really mobilize his fans the way he could have.

Either way, it's easy to see why Amazon would want to publish him.


----------



## Guest

BobW said:


> Belle - by the way, I love that you quoted Bill Shankly in your excerpt (I'm a huge Liverpool supporter)!


You just made me smile! Glad you caught that. It's a great quote. We are a house divided here: I'm a Man City fan and my husband bleeds Chelsea blue. And they are having a terrible season, so he's grumpy.


----------



## BobW

BelleAC said:


> You just made me smile! Glad you caught that. It's a great quote. We are a house divided here: I'm a Man City fan and my husband bleeds Chelsea blue. And they are having a terrible season, so he's grumpy.


Definitely not Chelsea's year... Sounds like Mourinho's out if they lose to Liverpool tomorrow, which seems insane. As much success as he's had, he sure does seem to have a way of wearing out his welcome...

I like City's chances. The need Aguero to get healthy, but when he plays, they're scary.

Have you been to a game over there? I went to Anfield two years ago and it was pretty fantastic.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Proving by Ken Brosky
1 days left Char by Dale Cozort
6 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
9 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
12 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
13 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
15 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
19 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
20 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
26 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I have caught up on my own nominations.

Wish me luck at the big convention today. It's Halloween and I am hoping to sell me a few books!


----------



## thesios

Dale you are IT !!!!


----------



## bwind3

sorry guys family and work and home and new puppy and all this trying to find new ways to garner attention has pulled me away. I had higher hopes of communicating with you lovely folks. Hope all is going well. Hey, how do we tell what another user is nominating? Is there a way?


----------



## DaleCoz

Wow! I can't believe I have only one day left with Char. The campaign has been a real eye opener for me. The biggest lessons: I learned a lot about marketing. In spite of having four books out there, I started the campaign with a lot to learn about promoting books. All my books will get a lot more visible now because I've what I've learned:

- The blurb is vital. The one I submitted isn't awful, but it is too wordy. I haven't been using it in my promotions lately. Instead I've gone mainly with "It Was A Routine Murder Investigation -
Except the main suspect walked out of a mudhole she didn't walk into and left blood and footprints that weren't quite human. 
Finalist -- TruTV's Search For The Next Great Crime Writer"

I rotate between three other blurb variations, all of which are shorter and punchier than the one I initially used.

- Marketing is a slog, not a magic bullet, at least for me. I'm consistently getting 10 to 20 page views per night in spite of a lot of promotion. That isn't bad, but it's nowhere near enough to put me in the 1000+ category where I apparently need to be.


Stats so far: 38 hours on H&T, all in the first few days. 500 page views so far. Realistically, I'm going to be lucky if I hit 600 page views.


----------



## blancheking

DaleCoz said:


> Wow! I can't believe I have only one day left with Char. The campaign has been a real eye opener for me. The biggest lessons: I learned a lot about marketing. In spite of having four books out there, I started the campaign with a lot to learn about promoting books. All my books will get a lot more visible now because I've what I've learned:
> 
> - The blurb is vital. The one I submitted isn't awful, but it is too wordy. I haven't been using it in my promotions lately. Instead I've gone mainly with "It Was A Routine Murder Investigation -
> Except the main suspect walked out of a mudhole she didn't walk into and left blood and footprints that weren't quite human.
> Finalist -- TruTV's Search For The Next Great Crime Writer"
> 
> I rotate between three other blurb variations, all of which are shorter and punchier than the one I initially used.
> 
> - Marketing is a slog, not a magic bullet, at least for me. I'm consistently getting 10 to 20 page views per night in spite of a lot of promotion. That isn't bad, but it's nowhere near enough to put me in the 1000+ category where I apparently need to be.
> 
> Stats so far: 38 hours on H&T, all in the first few days. 500 page views so far. Realistically, I'm going to be lucky if I hit 600 page views.


We'll give it an extra push today. Good luck!


----------



## DaleCoz

I'm noticing quite a few page views from here, BTW. Thanks for the support!

Something I tried that may or may not have helped: I already have four novels and two anthologies published. I spent about a quarter of my promotion time on those other novels instead of directly on my Kindle Scout campaign. I did Kindle countdowns on three books and free days on another one. That probably resulted in fewer page views for my Kindle Scout campaign, but I figured (a) Amazon has the stats on previous book sales through Amazon. The better those stats are, probably the better chance I have of getting selected. (b) Promoting the other books hopefully increased my name recognition, making it easier to get nominations for the Kindle Scout campaign.

Did it help? I don't know. One of the countdowns flopped badly, which undoubtedly didn't make me look good to Amazon. "He gave a countdown and almost nobody showed up." Fail. The other promotions did okay to very good by my standards, which may have boosted my chances a bit. It's hard to know given the black box nature of the decision process.

Trying to out-guess Amazon probably isn't going to work in general. They have the data to make their choices extremely elaborate--a computer formula that looks at the purchasing history of the people who nominate your book and filters out people who don't buy books or only buy them at deep discounts, adds a few points for people on your nominations list who frequently review books, then checks the sales history of any books you've previously published, giving you points for that. The computer spits out a number and if it's high enough they give you a closer look. Amazon has the data and computer power to do all that, but I doubt that they do.

More likely: They set a minimum number of nominations and only look closely at (a) the books above that threshold, and (b) the books that didn't make the threshold but are from people with a track record of selling enough books to let them earn back their advance.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

DaleCoz said:


> I'm noticing quite a few page views from here, BTW. Thanks for the support!
> 
> Something I tried that may or may not have helped: I already have four novels and two anthologies published. I spent about a quarter of my promotion time on those other novels instead of directly on my Kindle Scout campaign. I did Kindle countdowns on three books and free days on another one. That probably resulted in fewer page views for my Kindle Scout campaign, but I figured (a) Amazon has the stats on previous book sales through Amazon. The better those stats are, probably the better chance I have of getting selected. (b) Promoting the other books hopefully increased my name recognition, making it easier to get nominations for the Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> Did it help? I don't know. One of the countdowns flopped badly, which undoubtedly didn't make me look good to Amazon. "He gave a countdown and almost nobody showed up." Fail. The other promotions did okay to very good by my standards, which may have boosted my chances a bit. It's hard to know given the black box nature of the decision process.
> 
> Trying to out-guess Amazon probably isn't going to work in general. They have the data to make their choices extremely elaborate--a computer formula that looks at the purchasing history of the people who nominate your book and filters out people who don't buy books or only buy them at deep discounts, adds a few points for people on your nominations list who frequently review books, then checks the sales history of any books you've previously published, giving you points for that. The computer spits out a number and if it's high enough they give you a closer look. Amazon has the data and computer power to do all that, but I doubt that they do.
> 
> More likely: They set a minimum number of nominations and only look closely at (a) the books above that threshold, and (b) the books that didn't make the threshold but are from people with a track record of selling enough books to let them earn back their advance.


<shrugs> It's all a crap-shoot for us at this point, right? I'm doing the same things... running ads for my other books, posting daily about my experiences, comparing myself to others in the program that have been accepted and rejected, and making sure my social media numbers are impressive. In the end... are we spinning our wheels or doing something the right way? Only Amazon and their numbers-spitting computer will know.

Armand


----------



## Drifty

Since I received the letter from Scout I re-focused on my self publishing efforts.  Thunderclap looks like a good option for my book and before I set it up I have a couple questions that I hope someone can answer. I should be ready to publish to Amazon next week (my book is complete and ready in Create space). Before I set up a Thunderclap campaign do I need to have a release date for the book?
Kenny and Daisy - I signed up for your Thunderclap


----------



## Skyla

Drifty said:


> Since I received the letter from Scout I re-focused on my self publishing efforts. Thunderclap looks like a good option for my book and before I set it up I have a couple questions that I hope someone can answer. I should be ready to publish to Amazon next week (my book is complete and ready in Create space). Before I set up a Thunderclap campaign do I need to have a release date for the book?
> Kenny and Daisy - I signed up for your Thunderclap


I had initially set up my release date for December 1st, a month out, but now that everything is ready to go I decided to change it to November 17th (Tuesdays are the most commonly used day of the week for book releases). I think it would help you to have a more successful launch if you had a release date, and then had the Thunderclap go off on that date. That's what I'm going for. I just set one up, and will be posting here when it gets approved to hopefully get a little more support. I set up a pre-order on Amazon so that my book will definitely go live on the day I want it to, and so that I could get my AISN to Scout for my nominators before release. I think this will help things go a little more smoothly for me on the date, and not me having to rush putting it through and hope it is up in time when my Thunderclap goes off.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

I also have a Thunderclap (I already hit my goal of 100 but the more the merrier, right?) and it is set to go off a week before my campaign ends to hopefully generate a few new views and nominations. I am very active with these Thunderclaps and have 110,000+ Twitter followers I send it out to. There is also a group on Facebook I belong to where we all share our Thunderclap so it is very easy to hit 100 or more just by sharing everyone's Thunderclap.

Here's mine: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33379-dirty-deeds?locale=en

Thunderclap Campaigns is https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

The group is closed so not sure if you can easily join but people are always adding others into it, so if you need help let me know.

Armand


----------



## Skyla

Thanks for the group info Armand!  I had struggled with my last one, this might help.  We'll see if they accept me.  And I joined your Thunderclap!  Yes, the more the merrier


----------



## grendelguy

My Kindle Scout campaign ends today ... I'm going to take tomorrow off and go see Sarah Vowell read at our local library and not think about this again until I get the email from the editors of Kindle Press. After that, I'll try and break down everything I did throughout the campaign to stay Hot and Trending. See you all soon!

Ken

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29RV92OO9N46X


----------



## blancheking

Would you guys recommend Thunderclap for promoting the second half of the Kindle Scout campaigns? I signed up for it a week or so ago, but abandoned it when I saw it required me bothering more friends. The process has been stressful. After Amazon declined all those good books, I've been hesitant to enlist more friends in case I fail.


----------



## Daisy P

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I also have a Thunderclap (I already hit my goal of 100 but the more the merrier, right?) and it is set to go off a week before my campaign ends to hopefully generate a few new views and nominations. I am very active with these Thunderclaps and have 110,000+ Twitter followers I send it out to. There is also a group on Facebook I belong to where we all share our Thunderclap so it is very easy to hit 100 or more just by sharing everyone's Thunderclap.
> 
> Here's mine: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33379-dirty-deeds?locale=en
> 
> Thunderclap Campaigns is https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
> 
> The group is closed so not sure if you can easily join but people are always adding others into it, so if you need help let me know.
> 
> Armand


Hey, Armand I've supported your Thunderclap (As Diane Leyne). Below is the link for mine. And I'll be joining that Facebook group (also as Diane Leyne). Thanks so much for posting the link!!!!

Here's mine.
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33115-kindle-scout-please-nominate

Also, regarding the upthread question about knowing when you book comes out: you have to specify a date you want the Thunderclap to happen, so you'll need to pick a date.


----------



## Daisy P

Drifty said:


> Since I received the letter from Scout I re-focused on my self publishing efforts. Thunderclap looks like a good option for my book and before I set it up I have a couple questions that I hope someone can answer. I should be ready to publish to Amazon next week (my book is complete and ready in Create space). Before I set up a Thunderclap campaign do I need to have a release date for the book?
> Kenny and Daisy - I signed up for your Thunderclap


Thanks Drifty!!!

You don't necessarily need a release date for your book, but you have to commit to a Thunderclap date.


----------



## Drifty

Done and done.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Would you guys recommend Thunderclap for promoting the second half of the Kindle Scout campaigns? I signed up for it a week or so ago, but abandoned it when I saw it required me bothering more friends. The process has been stressful. After Amazon declined all those good books, I've been hesitant to enlist more friends in case I fail.


Blanche, I did a thunderclap for the second half of my Scout campaign and my views/H&T time took a huge spike. I know you are afraid of everyone you know learning that you didn't get selected, but not being selected doesn't mean you failed. The only time you really fail, is when you don't try


----------



## thesios

i am not hot any more

i will try the thuderclap


----------



## JalexM

kennysrich said:


> Skyla, I know how you feel about bombarding your friends, especially if you already hosted a Thunderclap campaign for KS, but what I'd recommend is making an excel spreadsheet list of 100 sure fire friends, for your launch date. Yes, it may have been useful for the H&T push, but it'll be even more worthwhile for a launch date blast for your book's sales, you see? Everything you're doing now toward Dec 1st sound good, including Goodreads. I'm just suggesting pulling out all the stops for a strong launch. You have our support, but lean on your best of friends for your launch too. They should understand. There's plenty of time between now and Dec 1st, so give them a week or so, then privately ask for their support once more lol no pressure


I was going to originally going to submit my next novel to Kindle Scout(with second thoughts) and now I think I'm just going to do a thunderclap when I get my final cover back. Thanks!


----------



## Liane

I'm throwing my hat in the ring w/my latest contemporary Western romance! 

Since I have no history on this pen name (and am not publicizing this novel to my existing pen name), I think my chances are not terrific. However, I think this will be a really great way to kick off this pen name win or lose. And I'm looking forward to sharing my stats and observations for the benefit of other Kboarders who want to try Scout in the future. It will be good to get some baseline info on how well a person w/no social media presence and no preexisting publication history does on Scout.

Please nominate me if you have a nomination to spare! My campaign page is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DUESAAH4RGQM

Thanks to to anyone who nominates me, and thanks to everyone who's contributed info on this thread so far!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Char by Dale Cozort
5 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
8 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
11 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
12 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
14 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
18 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
19 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
25 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
29 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron

I've got you on the roster, Liane.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.


----------



## Daisy P

Liane said:


> I'm throwing my hat in the ring w/my latest contemporary Western romance!
> 
> Since I have no history on this pen name (and am not publicizing this novel to my existing pen name), I think my chances are not terrific. However, I think this will be a really great way to kick off this pen name win or lose. And I'm looking forward to sharing my stats and observations for the benefit of other Kboarders who want to try Scout in the future. It will be good to get some baseline info on how well a person w/no social media presence and no preexisting publication history does on Scout.
> 
> Please nominate me if you have a nomination to spare! My campaign page is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DUESAAH4RGQM
> 
> Thanks to to anyone who nominates me, and thanks to everyone who's contributed info on this thread so far!


Hey, Liane. Welcome and good luck! I've added you to my saved list for when a slot opens up (following the list that Steve Vernon posted!!)


----------



## thesios

Bradly you are up !!


----------



## bwind3

such a supportive group. thanks everyone!


----------



## kennysrich

Skyla said:


> Kenny, I definitely see the appeal for the Thunderclap. I'll definitely consider it. I put my release date about a month out so that I could work on the publicity of it and that would help. I have joined both Daisy's and your Thunderclaps. And, if I go that route, I'll share on here as well.
> 
> Blanche, if I do strike gold, I'll totally let you all know. As well as what works for me.
> 
> Bob, good luck! I hope your limbo experience is shorter and happier than mine was.
> 
> Thank you Steve, Lisa, Courtney & Grendel
> 
> I seriously wish I had an in with a publishing house, and not just for me. I would totally swoop up all the my fellow Scouters which had amazing books that Amazon just couldn't see.


Skyla, sounds good! If you do, please drop your link. Thank you for supporting my campaign! Cheers


----------



## kennysrich

JalexM said:


> I was going to originally going to submit my next novel to Kindle Scout(with second thoughts) and now I think I'm just going to do a thunderclap when I get my final cover back. Thanks!


A Thunderclap campaign can definitely be useful for book sales, so I definitely recommend it! Godspeed on your campaign!


----------



## kennysrich

Guys, 

I know some of you have already done Thunderclap campaigns or are doing so to boost your H&T for KS, and that's great. But honestly, if I had a choice between doing it for KS or for my book launch date (for sales), I'd choose the latter. Because there are many ways to generate page views and H&T, but asking your friends' support against your launch date will have your book and your name trending across social media and consequently (hopefully) on Amazon too, generating book sales, which is what we're ultimately after. 

If you didn't get a KP contract, then Thunderclap will be tremendous for you if you self-publish. Just make sure you align your launch date with the Thunderclap campaign end date. It's just 100 people, which as we know can by trying to secure lol but over a 30 day period, we should all be able to reach this supporter goal. I find it to be more effective for a book launch campaign versus KS because once you hit your goal, your message WILL go out, whereas for KS, well, they still have to choose you, you know? If you can do a campaign for both, then great, but most of us have concerns about bombarding our friends. It's exhausting smh. 

Update on my campaign: In 3 days, I hit 100 (not all friends either, Twitter was huge)! I'm now at 110/100 with a social reach of 274,235 and 28 days left to launch. Mind you, I only have a personal social reach of almost 6,000. So it's just leverage. And I don't mind bombarding Twitter. Heck, that's what's Twitter is for lol.

Finally, all of you who've dropped your Thunderclap links for either KS or your book launch, I've supported you. All who drop your links going forward, I will support you!

Godspeed.


----------



## Guest

BobW said:


> Definitely not Chelsea's year... Sounds like Mourinho's out if they lose to Liverpool tomorrow, which seems insane. As much success as he's had, he sure does seem to have a way of wearing out his welcome...
> 
> I like City's chances. The need Aguero to get healthy, but when he plays, they're scary.
> 
> Have you been to a game over there? I went to Anfield two years ago and it was pretty fantastic.


Well, your Reds broke my husband's heart this weekend. I think you're right about Mourinho. As much as I love getting my husband's goat about his team's playing this year, it's starting to become sad. I don't know what's going on with them.

No, I haven't been to a game over there but it's my DREAM to! As a matter of fact, if I ever become a tiny bit successful at this writing gig, I would love to take my husband on a dream football vacation.

Also, I am eagerly awaiting an email from KindleScout on your book! I check a couple of times a day. The Prophet of Marathon MUST make it! You must be going crazy. Can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## Guest

Okay, I am pretty sure I supported everyone's Thunderclap! I only have 766 Twitter followers but every little bit helps, right?

My book hasn't been Hot and Trending much in the last day or so. I am thinking this week when I have a release under my regular name, I will send out info on my pen name to get some traction. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Also, Nancy and Bob, I hope we hear news soon!


----------



## Daisy P

BelleAC said:


> Okay, I am pretty sure I supported everyone's Thunderclap! I only have 766 Twitter followers but every little bit helps, right?
> 
> My book hasn't been Hot and Trending much in the last day or so. I am thinking this week when I have a release under my regular name, I will send out info on my pen name to get some traction.


Yes, every bit does help and thanks so much for the support!!!

As remember (as I try to) that even if our books don't get picked for Kindle Scout, we have an amazing mailing list for release day!


----------



## blancheking

Nominating Char and Blair Bancroft's romance novel. She seems to have a decent size following.


----------



## amyates

Just added Bradley to my nominations. Fingers crossed!


----------



## adanlerma

Am slowly working my way from the thread's beginning and am at pg 29 of 40+. Very glad for all the info submitting to KS.

While still debating putting my next book in for folk's consideration, I've signed up for previews and made my first nomination, Mike Markel's The Reveal.

I have many things going, creative and family-wise, but wanted to introduce myself as I continue to catch up the thread.

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## Liane

Daisy P said:


> Hey, Liane. Welcome and good luck! I've added you to my saved list for when a slot opens up (following the list that Steve Vernon posted!!)


Thank you!!! I've added Kboards folks to my nominations according to the list of which campaign is ending soonest.

By the way--a question for everyone--when do stats start showing up on your campaign page? Is it usually day 2 sometime?


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Liane - it was Day 2 for me - I'm in Australia, though, so my timing sometimes goes weird.


----------



## blancheking

Liane said:


> Thank you!!! I've added Kboards folks to my nominations according to the list of which campaign is ending soonest.
> 
> By the way--a question for everyone--when do stats start showing up on your campaign page? Is it usually day 2 sometime?


Around 6 AM Eastern Time the day after your book goes live


----------



## Steve Vernon

Updated List

5 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
7 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
10 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
11 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
13 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
17 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
18 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
24 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
28 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Steve, I really hope good karma means KS has the sense to pick up A Blurt in Time   Thanks for keeping the list up to date


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Steve, I really hope good karma means KS has the sense to pick up A Blurt in Time  Thanks for keeping the list up to date


No sweat, Jenny. I like to do my part.

Say - has any of you noticed that KINDLE SCOUT is one of this year's sponsors for Nanowrimo? Could mean a whole deluge of Kindle Scout campaigns next month. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 5 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
> 7 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 10 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 11 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 13 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 17 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 18 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 24 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 28 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron


Good info to know, Steve, thanks!


----------



## bwind3

amyates said:


> Just added Bradley to my nominations. Fingers crossed!


So kind! thanks so much Amy!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

adanlerma said:


> Good info to know, Steve, thanks!


Nominated Bradley and have Steve Vernon on my list already! Good luck!

Armand


----------



## bwind3

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Nominated Bradley and have Steve Vernon on my list already! Good luck!
> 
> Armand


I really appreciate that Armand! thanks!


----------



## adanlerma

Jill Nojack said:


> Quote from: ebbrown on October 04, 2015, 01:46:07 PM
> 
> Please no. I'm sure someone will come along and figure out some way to game the system, but really? How 'bout promote your book, ask people to nominate it if they read the sample and liked it, and bust your hump to run your writing career? If you're always look for some "easy" strategy, you're always going to be disappointed.
> 
> Maybe I've haven't had enough coffee yet today, but I feel like this thread is turning into a "let's nominate each other, yay!" thread. Yeah, I plan on submitting a book to Scout in the next couple weeks & I was planning on sharing what I did for marketing and promo, but I think I'll keep it on my blog.
> Yikes.
> 
> [Jill's response]
> 
> This. This thread started out as a way to suggest / help each other with their campaign, and there are now several of us here (Donna, TheBerg - hi guys! - and myself) who have mounted successful campaigns and have actual experience with the program to offer, and we are happy to do that to help other authors figure it out.
> 
> Ebbrown, I hope you do share your marketing efforts. I think there are probably people who read this thread for the tips who would benefit from knowing what's working now. The competition just keeps growing, and when people post their campaign efforts and then are successful, I think that does help out the people who are quietly looking for information.
> 
> Jill


Did a double quote as it seemed really good info on the thread as I continue through from the beginning. Now on pg 25, though the pages expand back as more comments are added (smiles).

Anyway, it's good to see the amount and type of info being shared, including links to blog posts by authors picked by KS.

Be interesting how the info continues to develop as I get closer and closer to the current posts.

Almost like reading a story in itself! Nice, thanks you guys!


----------



## Dmalcs

Just a little update from me. I discovered that one on my wife's friends is a book editor, and she's going to do a final edit for me, so I've decided to self publish my book. I'm really nervous, since I've never done it before. I'm especially worried about promotion. I don't actually have very much spare time, unfortunately. I'm very thankful to the people on this thread who have given me so much advice. (And consolation!)

In the meantime, I'm keeping an eye on this thread and keeping my nominations up to date. Welcome to all of the newcomers. You're in for a crazy ride.


----------



## blancheking

Dmalcs said:


> Just a little update from me. I discovered that one on my wife's friends is a book editor, and she's going to do a final edit for me, so I've decided to self publish my book. I'm really nervous, since I've never done it before. I'm especially worried about promotion. I don't actually have very much spare time, unfortunately. I'm very thankful to the people on this thread who have given me so much advice. (And consolation!)
> 
> In the meantime, I'm keeping an eye on this thread and keeping my nominations up to date. Welcome to all of the newcomers. You're in for a crazy ride.


Congratulations!  That's wonderful news


----------



## bwind3

forgot to mention that I have yours nominated Steve.


----------



## Steve Vernon

bwind3 said:


> forgot to mention that I have yours nominated Steve.


Thanks, Brad.

I'm HOT again. I've been out in the cold for the last week or so and have been way too busy to do anything about it. I've been busy all morning - alternately working on my NaNoWriMo manuscript (second day and I am 3600 words in) and thumping my chest at about a billion and a half Facebook pages. I am certain that the Facebook bouncers are prowling around my house in a white unmarked panel van waiting for me to poke my nose out before they stuff me in a sack and drive me off to a landfill somewhere and maybe feed me to a radioactive bear.

I hate this part of it. This is something that all of you kboarders coming up behind me ought to be ready for. You have to shamelessly put yourself out there - like the last honest bachelor at a Sadie Hawkins dance. You have to be prepared to jump up and down naked on every Facebook Page that will have you with PLEASE NOMINATE ME tattooed on your chest and belly.

The worst part of it is that I am absolutely certain that all of the H&T in the world isn't going to guarantee my acceptance but I am NOT confident enough to just sit back and sing "Que Sera". I just don't know at what point the lack of H&T will serve to bump me off of the Might-Look-At-This-Dude list that the Kindle Scout Happy Elves are keeping.

I've likewise been promoting my e-books like a son-of-a-nuclear-irradiated-bear - trying to goose up my sales numbers because I am fairly certain that sales history can be something that will play as a factor in my either making the cut or not. I realize that some folks have already pointed out that they have submitted their manuscripts under a pen-name - but I know fully well that Amazon and thus Kindle Scout ALSO know my pen name - so I figure they can put two and two together and figure out that Ralph Come Hither has an impeccable sales history with his Pemmican and Buckskin Romance Series and even though old Ralph has submitted under his pen name Stanley Wanna-Get Lucky that it is most likely a good chance that he will pull out all the stops and sell well for us under this new pen name.

Theories are wonderful things, aren't they?

It is good to come out of the cold.

I am going to bang on some more Facebook doors tonight just to spread out my efforts and play the time zone odds. It seems like every six or eight Facebook pages I hit, maybe one or two people comment - "DONE!". I've got no way of calculating how many have nominated and not bothered responding but I will keep up this hamster wheel a little while longer.

Run Steve, run. See Steve run.


----------



## amyates

Just nominated, Steve. I see you running, Steve! Keep going!


----------



## adanlerma

MartinCrosbie said:


> It's an interesting process, isn't it. There were days when I received less page views than authors who could not crack the H and T list but I stayed in there. So, inclusion in the list seems to take into account more than just page views. Maybe it's consistency? Although your book seems to have been consistently in there Bob, so I'm not sure.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to be accepted and by fluke I spaced my efforts out over the thirty days. If I do this again I'll space them out even more. For example, instead of mailing out to all of the subscribers on my mailing list I'll do it in thirds over the course of the campaign. And, a blog I wrote helped with traffic. I'll repost the blog over my social networks at various times over the course rather than just once.
> 
> I'm sure there are others who are far more skilled than I am at figuring out their algos. My head begins to hurt if I think about it too much.
> Best of luck to all!


Martin, I started reading this thread from the beginning almost a week ago, am now up to this post and may not have caught other responses to this, but if I had to guess, I'd say the page views aren't necessarily reflective of how much of the previews were read. Half? To the end of the extended preview?

I don't think that's info Amazon can post without alerting competitors which books' stories are taking readers deep into the storyline.

Anyway, just a guess. Leaves us to do what we do best, write to enthrall and please.

On an unrelated note about relations, my wife's from Vermont, I'm from Texas, and her maiden name is Crosby (smiles).


----------



## Skyla

Hey everyone, been a bit busy with grad school, but Ive been keeping up with my K-board nominations. Dale, that is wonderful news on the self-publishing front! I look forward of reading Watching Amy .

I've been supporting all the Thunderclaps on here and finally got the approval for mine. I appreciate all the help I can get!
http://thndr.me/GbJSla


----------



## bwind3

Skyla said:


> Hey everyone, been a bit busy with grad school, but Ive been keeping up with my K-board nominations. Dale, that is wonderful news on the self-publishing front! I look forward of reading Watching Amy .
> 
> I've been supporting all the Thunderclaps on here and finally got the approval for mine. I appreciate all the help I can get!
> http://thndr.me/GbJSla
> 
> I got you Jennifer!
> can you me? heh
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33952-support-a-whole-lot


----------



## Guest

Skyla and Bradley, just supported both your Thunderclaps!

I am not doing great. Haven't been hot in days. Starting to think this isn't going to work out so great for me. I have exhausted all of my social media platforms... I have an FB ad up. So... I don't really know what to do next. Maybe my book is lame sauce. 

Either way, I still have a long way to go and I look forward to hearing news from all of you ending in the next day (and week)


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Dale, good luck with the self-publishing - that's another exhausting thrill ride, so strap in  

Steve, you sound busy and organised. I'm mostly sitting in silent terror through this mid campaign -- Belle, my book's not H&T either; maybe we need a G&T?  

Steve, I had no idea Kindle Scout was supporting NANO. I bet there is an increase in subs to KS. Maybe not December, but soon after that. Eeep!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi everyone,

I'm so happy to hear you're self-publishing Watching Amy! I really liked your excerpt and am looking forward to reading the rest.

Skyla, I added to your thunderclap. Good luck.

Jenny and Belle, I think you're just in the mid-campaign slump. You'll finish strong. Fingers crossed.

Courtney


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Not mine, but I just got the email saying one of the books I nominated had been selected for KS. "Land Sharks" by Nancy Raven Smith. Congrats, Nancy (if you're here).  I couldn't help but love her tagline: International Mystery met Romancing the Stone. And the intro excerpt backs up that promise, having a strong voice.  

Courtney, thanks for the good wishes


----------



## Daisy P

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Not mine, but I just got the email saying one of the books I nominated had been selected for KS. "Land Sharks" by Nancy Raven Smith. Congrats, Nancy (if you're here). I couldn't help but love her tagline: International Mystery met Romancing the Stone. And the intro excerpt backs up that promise, having a strong voice.
> 
> Courtney, thanks for the good wishes


Ditto! Congrats Nancy! (I think she is here since most of my nominations are from the LIST)


----------



## blancheking

Just got landsharks  congratulations Nancy!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Congratulations, Nancy! So thrilled for you!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Dmalcs said:


> Just a little update from me. I discovered that one on my wife's friends is a book editor, and she's going to do a final edit for me, so I've decided to self publish my book. I'm really nervous, since I've never done it before. I'm especially worried about promotion. I don't actually have very much spare time, unfortunately. I'm very thankful to the people on this thread who have given me so much advice. (And consolation!)
> 
> In the meantime, I'm keeping an eye on this thread and keeping my nominations up to date. Welcome to all of the newcomers. You're in for a crazy ride.


One of the best things you can do is round up reviews (giveaway ARC for reviews etc to readers, blogs that are in your genre. Your Kindle Scout campaign should help with this, if I understand correctly) And then set up a mailing list and put a link to it in the back of your book.

And then write more books so when you start spending $$$ on advertisements readers will have something to move on to next.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Just saw the email about land sharks. Congrats!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Congrats on Land Sharks!

Armand


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

And I just voted for A whole lot and a Blurt in time. Now, back to nanowrimo!


----------



## blancheking

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> And I just voted for A whole lot and a Blurt in time. Now, back to nanowrimo!


+1, minus nanowrimo


----------



## BobW

Congratulations, Nancy!


----------



## bwind3

Thanks Lisa and Blanche
Congrats to Land Sharks!


----------



## bookly

Congratulations, Nancy, for Land Sharks! I loved the sample, nominated it, and am looking forward to reading it. You must be dancing on the table!  

CJ


----------



## Skyla

Bradley, got you covered    Courtney, thank you so much  

Belle, don’t you think for one second that any of the seemingly invisible feeling you get during your Scout campaign is a reflection of your book.  It’s not.  I love your premise and look forward to reading more!  The middle is definitely the hardest part.  We’re all here to help you through it.

Nancy, congrats!  I got my email while I was in class, and I’m looking forward to reading more of Land Sharks!


----------



## Liane

blancheking said:


> Around 6 AM Eastern Time the day after your book goes live


That's weird. My novel went live Nov 1 at 12AM EST, but today (Nov 2, 9:12PM PST) my stats still read as zero for everything and that it's never been updated.


----------



## bwind3

Liane said:


> That's weird. My novel went live Nov 1 at 12AM EST, but today (Nov 2, 9:12PM PST) my stats still read as zero for everything and that it's never been updated.


when I was first notified it said Oct 11th for go-live date. Then I got an email saying its live (Nov 9th) I have 0 for the 9th&10th and it really started on the 11th. Not sure what or why but I contacted them and they just responded with it having stated facts about it starting on 9th ending on 7th... I just shrug it off really. What can I do? I suppose I'm happy with the the stats anyway for my book. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

So here is today's list. Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

4 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
6 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
9 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
10 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
12 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
16 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
17 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
23 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
27 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron

Skyla and Bradley - I have clapped your thunder. Oh wait, that's not right - I have thundered your clap. Oh wait, that's even worse...

In any case, I am going to have to look into this Thunderclap for myself. Looks awfully interesting. Any of you folks got any tips on making that mechanism work for you?


----------



## DaleCoz

I hesitated to put my final stats up here, but they're data points and may help somebody. I had 553 page views and spent 78 hours in H&T, 40 of them in the last 48 hours. Weirdly, whenever I refreshed in those last two days Char never came up as H&T, but the stats say it was almost the entire time. 

Division of page views was 56% external/44 percent internal. 

Over two dozen of my page views were from this thread, so I want to say again that I appreciate the support.

I'm still in limbo the first business day after the campaign ended. I would like to think that means that at least this wasn't a slam dunk "No", but I suspect the amount of time they take to get back to people has more to do with their workload than the quality of the entries.

Things I would do differently if I did this again: (1) Better blurb, and especially one that gets the important info above the fold on Facebook links (2) Spend at least a month before the campaign doing promotions and soliciting reviews for my existing books. That gets a boost in recent name recognition, which makes it easier to get nominations, as well as hopefully influencing Amazon. (3) Pick my date more carefully. Char ended on Halloween weekend, which probably cost me some last minute nominations--not enough to have put me in the 1000+ range, but maybe enough to make a difference if I had been at the margins. I did accidentally have one thing going for me: only three campaigns ended the same day mine did, so if people were looking at ending soon and nominating at the last second, they could fit Char in. Three nominations. Three books ending. That worked out well for me. (4) On timing: I would avoid the months right after NaNo, especially January, because I suspect you're going to see a flood of NaNo books with the editing sort of done in January and February.  I would also avoid the summer months. Book sales drop a lot during the summer and I suspect nominations would fall too. That puts the sweet spots at maybe March and April and late September to early November, though I suspect the number of nominations will drop some in November due to NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> So here is today's list. Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
> 6 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 9 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 10 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 12 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 16 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 17 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 23 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 27 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 
> Skyla and Bradley - I have clapped your thunder. Oh wait, that's not right - I have thundered your clap. Oh wait, that's even worse...
> 
> In any case, I am going to have to look into this Thunderclap for myself. Looks awfully interesting. Any of you folks got any tips on making that mechanism work for you?


----------



## bwind3

Steve Vernon said:


> Skyla and Bradley - I have clapped your thunder. Oh wait, that's not right - I have thundered your clap. Oh wait, that's even worse...
> In any case, I am going to have to look into this Thunderclap for myself. Looks awfully interesting. Any of you folks got any tips on making that mechanism work for you?


Please, yes, clap away the thunder! and thank you.
I did a headtalker and I think it helped with a few nominations. This is my first thunderclap. Hopefully it pays off. Thanks! post link and i'll hit you back.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Head talker


Thunder clap

I - feel- old...


----------



## Liane

Ah--my stats finally showed up (updated today at 5AM EST). So if this is normal, then future Scout-ers shouldn't expect stats to show until Day 27 of their campaign.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Is it against Scout's TOS to throw an ARC link into your "Thank you, goodbye" email?


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to pop in and thank y'all for being such a positive group of folks! Excited that Nancy got it... Waiting on Bob still. REALLY hoping for another great email to pop in!


----------



## Skyla

Steve Vernon said:


> Skyla and Bradley - I have clapped your thunder. Oh wait, that's not right - I have thundered your clap. Oh wait, that's even worse...
> 
> In any case, I am going to have to look into this Thunderclap for myself. Looks awfully interesting. Any of you folks got any tips on making that mechanism work for you?


Ha! And thank you Steve. I've got you, Bradley & Daisy sitting in my nomination list  I did a Thunderclap during my campaign and it drug me out of the dark ages and into the light. It was hard for me to get to 100, so I forced it through with money. Armand put up a group that basically just supports book Thunderclaps (though there are some headtalker ones on there which appear to be very similar). You support other people's Thunderclaps and they support yours. I put mine up on here and there yesterday less than 24 hours ago and I already have 43 people so far, that will reach 304,440 people when it goes off (about a 1/3rd of that is Armand alone). Let me know if you do decide to do one and I'll add you into the group.


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> Thank you  I will have a free slot in 10 days to nominate your book!
> 
> edit: make that 9 days.


Blanche, I'm working my way from the beginning and reached page 18 this morning (slow going cause of PT and other grandparent stuff - smiles). Took a look at your preview and saved it to nominate soon.

Like the clarity of your narrative, plus the mix of historical time, visuals with other senses: "I watched people hurry home to their families, breathing on their hands to keep warm." Nice 

Anyway, best wishes. Will post when I nominate. Want to also read the full preview. Thanks!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Skyla said:


> Ha! And thank you Steve. I've got you, Bradley & Daisy sitting in my nomination list  I did a Thunderclap during my campaign and it drug me out of the dark ages and into the light. It was hard for me to get to 100, so I forced it through with money. Armand put up a group that basically just supports book Thunderclaps (though there are some headtalker ones on there which appear to be very similar). You support other people's Thunderclaps and they support yours. I put mine up on here and there yesterday less than 24 hours ago and I already have 43 people so far, that will reach 304,440 people when it goes off (about a 1/3rd of that is Armand alone). Let me know if you do decide to do one and I'll add you into the group.


Using the Thunderclap group is easy and it is one less stressful thing to worry about since you'll hit 100 in a few days as long as you play fair and share everyones... I enjoy sharing all of the posts regardless of genre. My goal is always to help other authors as much as possible. Good karma and all that. I hope others doing a Thunderclap will join in, I'd also be happy to add you if I see a pending for ya

Armand


----------



## Skyla

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Using the Thunderclap group is easy and it is one less stressful thing to worry about since you'll hit 100 in a few days as long as you play fair and share everyones... I enjoy sharing all of the posts regardless of genre. My goal is always to help other authors as much as possible. Good karma and all that. I hope others doing a Thunderclap will join in, I'd also be happy to add you if I see a pending for ya
> 
> Armand


So true Armand. I have been sharing all I see and getting shared. I wish I had known about it my first go-around with it. So much less stress  Thank you so much for sharing it!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Skyla said:


> So true Armand. I have been sharing all I see and getting shared. I wish I had known about it my first go-around with it. So much less stress  Thank you so much for sharing it!


Not a problem. I like to help. I even do a daily Twitter share group for horror posts, too!

Armand


----------



## Dmalcs

Someone needs to make a list for thunderclap campaigns like the one we have for nominations. I'm having a hard time searching through and finding all of them so that I can add my meager support to their efforts. (At least i can help you get closer to the 100 supporters goal!) I'm going to do one as well as soon as I figure out a release date for my book, so stay tuned for that!


----------



## BobW

BelleAC said:


> Just wanted to pop in and thank y'all for being such a positive group of folks! Excited that Nancy got it... Waiting on Bob still. REALLY hoping for another great email to pop in!


I'm sweating bullets here... hoping that no news means that they're thinking hard about it, at least...


----------



## blancheking

I hope there will be many more. It's the beginning of the month


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I have just set up my very first Thunderclap - although with my luck it will come out sounding somewhere more along the lines of a single squeaky popcorn toot.

I'll keep you posted on all of the details in a day or so. If this works - and I actually do believe that it might - I intend to add it to my promotional devices.

Dang, now I feel all James Bond-ish.


----------



## Drifty

Today I reviewed the proof and checked all the marketing blurbs, author bio and book description for my book - took a deep breadth and clicked the "Publish my book' button. Create space said uncertain origin should be available in 3-5 business days. The only regret I have about this experience is: I should have done it earlier. On the other hand 66 doesn't feel that old and maybe I have a few more stories left to write. 
Keep scouting.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Drifty said:


> Today I reviewed the proof and checked all the marketing blurbs, author bio and book description for my book - took a deep breadth and clicked the "Publish my book' button. Create space said uncertain origin should be available in 3-5 business days. The only regret I have about this experience is: I should have done it earlier. On the other hand 66 doesn't feel that old and maybe I have a few more stories left to write.
> Keep scouting.


Congrats! Let us know when it all goes live. I'd love to get a guest post from you about the experience for my blog if you're interested, too!

Armand


----------



## grendelguy

Yeah I've been waiting 3 days now for KS to make a decision, too. Totally worried, given the great books that haven't been selected. I think the pickers are free to be choosier now that KS is so popular.


----------



## Steve Vernon

So here is today's list. Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
5 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
8 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
9 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
11 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
15 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
16 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
22 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
26 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dmalcs said:


> Someone needs to make a list for thunderclap campaigns like the one we have for nominations. I'm having a hard time searching through and finding all of them so that I can add my meager support to their efforts. (At least i can help you get closer to the 100 supporters goal!) I'm going to do one as well as soon as I figure out a release date for my book, so stay tuned for that!


Sounds promising, Dale - although if we get too many running lists on this one thread then it might clutter up things considerably.

************



M Stephen Stewart said:


> Is it against Scout's TOS to throw an ARC link into your "Thank you, goodbye" email?


Somebody else might want to tackle this question - but I'd be inclined to just try it and see if the Kindle Scout Night Watch lets it slide through.






PS: I'm still HOT - or at least I still was when I looked at myself in the bathroom mirror this morning...


----------



## adanlerma

Skyla said:


> We honestly don't know on the nomination/views. Everyone has their theory. One of mine for high views but no H&T time is that they are not nominating, or that nominations are spread far in the day that it doesn't equate for H&T time. I wish I knew. What I do know is that the middle of the campaign is hardest to get noticed, I've spend a solid 11 days straight without H&T time and dropping views during that time. My thunderclap went off on day 17 and it pushed me back for at 4 days of a good amount of H&T time. Now, as I'm ending at the end of the day, my time has increased.


Skyla, amazing reading your journey as I read through the pages from the start. (now about ten pages from current)

I like your idea of everyone having their theory. My own pet thought on it is that the amount of preview read with a nomination would be the highest. I'm sure, with Amazon being able to see how much is read, those books whose whole preview is read, whether in one sitting or more, and were nominated, would be the best for them to look further into.

My own work is still in progress. Making hopefully my last edit-enhancement-cuts and about 1/5th through. Then proofread. Cover's being worked on. I get wanting to hurry because of the probable huge influx of files via NaNo, but can't get myself to hurry past a few lines. This is my 11th pass into the story, and just can't rush it even when I want to.

Anyway, all the best. Your story of yourself has been very helpful, thank you


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Drifty said:


> Today I reviewed the proof and checked all the marketing blurbs, author bio and book description for my book - took a deep breadth and clicked the "Publish my book' button. Create space said uncertain origin should be available in 3-5 business days. The only regret I have about this experience is: I should have done it earlier. On the other hand 66 doesn't feel that old and maybe I have a few more stories left to write.
> Keep scouting.


Drifty, I hear you, I got busy when I hit the big five-zero after always saying 'next year' and I'm glad I did. Never too old to get this started  I think we have an author, Ellsworth (?) who started later than you and he is doing fantastic!



Steve Vernon said:


> So here is today's list. Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
> 5 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 8 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 9 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 11 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 15 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 16 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 22 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 26 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron


I'm up to date and got your dirty toilet bowl in my nom list Steve


----------



## BobW

It's Day Six since my campaign ended.  The waiting is brutal.


----------



## DaleCoz

I still haven't heard back from Amazon one way or the other after 48 hours and some change. I've got to admit that the waiting is tough.

My theory on H&T versus page views: A lot of people (like me) look at a story when it has quite a while to go (page view but no nomination at time of page view), save it, then nominate it directly from the "Save" page (nomination, but no page view at time of nomination).

Let's face it: None of the tools they give us tell us the key thing: How many people actually nominated our novels. I look at a lot of excerpts (giving them a page view) and often (at least nine times out ten) decide that I don't like the writing style or the story (no nomination). 

H&T should presumably indicate that a lot of nominations are taking place, but just adding up the number of hours on H&T doesn't give you what you need to determine nominations either. You could be barely clinging to H&T most of the campaign and not have as many nominations as someone who got was only on H&T the last few days, but got an enormous number of nominations those last few days.  Position 1 and position 20 on the H&T charts may both be on H&T 24 hours, but number one could have ten times the nominations in those 24 hours. That brings up a question: Are the H&T listings at any one time in order by their degree of 'hotness' or is the order random within the H&T category?

The numbers they give us are useful and I'm glad they're there, but they don't give us number of nominations. Simple as that.


----------



## DaleCoz

Wow, Bob! And I was getting concerned after a little over two days. At least I have NaNo to obsess over.


----------



## BobW

I'm clinging to the idea that "no news is good news" when it comes to publishing decisions, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high.  

Good for you for doing NaNo... I don't have it in me.  Good luck with all this.


----------



## kennysrich

Did anyone else complete the Kindle Scout survey? 

Well, I just completed mine. I rated my satisfaction level a 5, but ironically, a 9 to how likely I'd be to recommend it to a fellow author. In the additional feedback section, well, here's what I said:

"No one seems to quite understand the Kindle Scout Review team's selection criteria. My manuscript for THE ONE-EYED KING may not have been fully copyedited, but that was underway as the campaign ran its course. I all but expected to be selected based on the successful campaign I ran (over 2,000 page views, H&T for 99%), hoping that the production process would see Kindle Press work with me to have the book ready for print at its optimum quality. I was sorely disappointed by the result. Many others like me don't understand what on earth it would take to be selected after running successful campaigns. It's sorely disappointing and makes us wonder whether notoriety or already being an established author with a huge following factors in unfairly in the KS Review team's decision toward selection or whether certain genres have biases against them, like Sci-Fi/Fantasy. Just honest thoughts. What's the point of that lengthy 30 day effort of immense anxiety, doing everything in your power for your campaign to be successful, just to not be selected with no concrete reason? Writing is subjective, we understand that. We indie authors hoped that KS would truly be a "reader-powered" program, but like the rejection letters we've received from literary agents, the verdict for most of us felt all too familiar." 

Thoughts?


----------



## grendelguy

kennysrich said:


> Did anyone else complete the Kindle Scout survey?
> 
> Well, I just completed mine. I rated my satisfaction level a 5, but ironically, a 9 to how likely I'd be to recommend it to a fellow author. In the additional feedback section, well, here's what I said:
> 
> "No one seems to quite understand the Kindle Scout Review team's selection criteria. My manuscript for THE ONE-EYED KING may not have been fully copyedited, but that was underway as the campaign ran its course. I all but expected to be selected based on the successful campaign I ran (over 2,000 page views, H&T for 99%), hoping that the production process would see Kindle Press work with me to have the book ready for print at its optimum quality. I was sorely disappointed by the result. Many others like me don't understand what on earth it would take to be selected after running successful campaigns. It's sorely disappointing and makes us wonder whether notoriety or already being an established author with a huge following factors in unfairly in the KS Review team's decision toward selection or whether certain genres have biases against them, like Sci-Fi/Fantasy. Just honest thoughts. What's the point of that lengthy 30 day effort of immense anxiety, doing everything in your power for your campaign to be successful, just to not be selected with no concrete reason? Writing is subjective, we understand that. We indie authors hoped that KS would truly be a "reader-powered" program, but like the rejection letters we've received from literary agents, the verdict for most of us felt all too familiar."
> 
> Thoughts?


They want full copyediting finished. The book's gotta be polished, and KS stresses that. That level of quality matters if the program wants to be taken seriously, and KS clearly does. I would recommend any authors going forward make sure you get a couple pairs of eyeballs on your book so it's as clean as possible.


----------



## Guest

BobW said:


> It's Day Six since my campaign ended. The waiting is brutal.


This is blowing my mind. I am so sorry you're being tortured like this. I can't wait to finally hear what's happening!


----------



## kennysrich

grendelguy said:


> They want full copyediting finished. The book's gotta be polished, and KS stresses that. That level of quality matters if the program wants to be taken seriously, and KS clearly does. I would recommend any authors going forward make sure you get a couple pairs of eyeballs on your book so it's as clean as possible.


I know. I suppose I should clarify. My manuscript was copyedited, but by fully copyedited I mean it was going through a final round while my campaign was underway, which is why I can't help but wonder whether I might have left something on the table with regard to my chances. But I guess you're right, maybe that was a factor in their decision against my work, although I'll never know. I would most definitely recommend the same, and if I were to do KS again, I'd surely wait until I was ready to upload it on KDP before submitting it to KS.


----------



## amyates

Steve Vernon said:


> So here is today's list. Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
> 5 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 8 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 9 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 11 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 15 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 16 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 22 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 26 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron


Hi Steve,

My YA UF "Stealer" just went live today. Would you put mine up on the boards too?

Stealer (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JVQJGE3K44LU)

Thanks to you and everyone who've been sharing so openly and honestly about your experiences. It's been invaluable.

Cheers!
A.M.


----------



## grendelguy

kennysrich said:


> I know. I suppose I should clarify. My manuscript was copyedited, but by fully copyedited I mean it was going through a final round while my campaign was underway, which is why I can't help but wonder whether I might have left something on the table with regard to my chances. But I guess you're right, maybe that was a factor in their decision against my work, although I'll never know. I would most definitely recommend the same, and if I were to do KS again, I'd surely wait until I was ready to upload it on KDP before submitting it to KS.


I would imagine it was at least partially a factor, but your premise and setup was still awesome.


----------



## Skyla

adanlerma said:


> Skyla, amazing reading your journey as I read through the pages from the start. (now about ten pages from current)
> 
> I like your idea of everyone having their theory. My own pet thought on it is that the amount of preview read with a nomination would be the highest. I'm sure, with Amazon being able to see how much is read, those books whose whole preview is read, whether in one sitting or more, and were nominated, would be the best for them to look further into.
> 
> My own work is still in progress. Making hopefully my last edit-enhancement-cuts and about 1/5th through. Then proofread. Cover's being worked on. I get wanting to hurry because of the probable huge influx of files via NaNo, but can't get myself to hurry past a few lines. This is my 11th pass into the story, and just can't rush it even when I want to.
> 
> Anyway, all the best. Your story of yourself has been very helpful, thank you


Thank you, Adanlerma. I like to be transparent and contemplate things. I think your thought is definitely something that's plausible. Anyone can nominate without much thought. Those who actually read and weigh the book before nominating would be the way I would look at it if I were a decider. I worked for a few years at a wine store, and there were so many people who would ask for my recommendations based on what they were looking for, and there were so many who would select a bottle that just had a pretty label and were not rated very high. In the same fashion, I know so many people who simply buy books based on the cover or blurb alone that I know not everyone who doesn't read it wouldn't necessarily buy it and read it. Actually reading the excerpt and still nominating a book, should weigh heavier than simple nominations though, in my opinion.

Good luck with your future campaign. And, since books need to be polished, I think submitters won't really need to be worried with the influx from NaNo until the end of December. Books might be written before then, but I know anything I write in a month isn't read-worthy until at least a month after that. And with detailed editing, probably months later. Take your time, and especially get those first 5k words polished up nice.

I'm glad I could be helpful to you  Good luck!


----------



## adanlerma

kennysrich said:


> Hello, Everyone!
> 
> My name is Kenny, and I'm the author of THE ONE-EYED KING. I only began following this forum today, thanks to Martin's generous blogs about his journey with Kindle Scout, which offered much perspective for me regarding my own chances.
> 
> As you can imagine, I was super optimistic and yet beyond anxious as I awaited today's verdict on my book. I'd really hoped my first post in this awesome community would be good news to uplift the many of you with days left on your respective campaigns. Alas, as some of you have noticed by now, my unique sci-fi/fantasy adventure was not selected for whatever reason. Please allow me to share my final campaign stats with you anyway:
> 
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 713 out of 720.
> Total campaign page views: 2,164.
> Campaign page traffic mix: 64% (1.3K) from Kindle Scout, 36% from external links aka my efforts (771).
> 
> I just want to thank those of you who were so kind to nominate THE ONE-EYED KING and express that while I'm sorely disappointed and outright shocked by the Scout team's decision regarding this book, I remain committed to self-publishing it soon after a final round of professional human editing. I hope those of you who would consider getting it anyway will enjoy it. I've invested so much of my life in this book lol as I'm sure you can all relate with regard to yours. Godspeed, family.
> 
> P.S. Keep hope alive!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kenny S. Rich


Kenny, I found out about this thread via Martin's two part post on Indies Unlimited, wasn't around during your campaign (started reading the thread from pg 1 recently) but wanted to say (besides that I'm from Houston too  ) I was really impressed by your stats, your post here on KB, and wish you all the best.

I hope you post follow ups here to let us know how it goes for you. Take care


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> Well, my book is now live! With 12 other new books. Feel free to check it out!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IUMSDRFVYBZ0


Reached this post as I near the current page of the thread. Eye catching cover, read a little deeper into the preview, past the initial 12 line or so blurb and tease. Really like the narrating character's humor in her remarks to herself. Have saved so I can read the full preview, sounds interesting


----------



## blancheking

Does anyone know if we can update Kindle Scout with a new copy of our manuscripts? I added a couple passages to my story (not significant, but I thought it might brighten certain plot points.) If so, do we wait until after the campaign or during?


----------



## adanlerma

Dmalcs said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what doomed my entry. I had no prior publications, and no platform whatsoever. It seems like all of the books that have been chosen so far have had a lot of that already. I wish I had realized this before I started my campaign. I would have tried to set a lot more up beforehand. I can't help thinking that my book really never had a chance. Just fyi, I'm going to go ahead and self publish my entry. I don't think it will do really well (lack of platform, blah, blah), but a lot of people wanted to read it, and it would be mean to just sit on it forever after putting it out there. And at least, I'll have a presence out there to point at. Plus, I have five other novels that I've been sitting on, so I'll still have that.


Nice thing about self publishing is you can always accept an offer later if it's right for you! All the best


----------



## adanlerma

Skyla said:


> Well, I got the dreaded email. I was hopeful, but not expecting. It's a weird feeling I have right now with the news, and I honestly think it's because of the support of this thread that I feel this way. It was definitely sad news, but at the same time I don't feel like all is lost. So many great books I would happily buy (and will as soon as I can) were turned down by the Scout team that I know it's not a reflection of my work. I have one small change to make, and I'm self-publishing Faezed & Confused, because I know it has an audience, and I have a mailing list from Scout for when I do. As Salvador so rightly showed, you don't have to be selected to be successful, and being selected doesn't mean success. I know that it's this thread which helped me pick myself up before I could even fall. My work is not done here...it has just begun
> 
> Thank you all, you guys are awesome! My nomination list is full of K-Boarders and I'll be moving them up as soon as spots become available.


I'd so hoped when I got to the post about your book it'd be good news, so sorry Skyla, but you've got a great attitude and it's taken you far! Look fwd to seeing your book out. All the best, always, you've been very kind responding, thank you (smiles).


----------



## kennysrich

adanlerma said:


> Kenny, I found out about this thread via Martin's two part post on Indies Unlimited, wasn't around during your campaign (started reading the thread from pg 1 recently) but wanted to say (besides that I'm from Houston too  ) I was really impressed by your stats, your post here on KB, and wish you all the best.
> 
> I hope you post follow ups here to let us know how it goes for you. Take care


Thank you, Adan! Much appreciated! Nice to connect! I sure will. My book comes out on November 12th. Looking forward to your posts and news about your works. Cheers!


----------



## Steve Vernon

This is still today's list but with A.M. Yates STEALER added to the mix. Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
5 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
8 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
9 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
11 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
15 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
16 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
22 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
26 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
29 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates


----------



## Guest

adanlerma said:


> Reached this post as I near the current page of the thread. Eye catching cover, read a little deeper into the preview, past the initial 12 line or so blurb and tease. Really like the narrating character's humor in her remarks to herself. Have saved so I can read the full preview, sounds interesting


Awww thanks! I needed to hear this today. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here is today's up&coming list.

Whew. I feel a little like Cyrano, reading Roxanne her weekly gazette.


Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
4 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
7 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
8 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
10 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
14 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
15 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
21 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
25 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
28 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> Awww thanks! I needed to hear this today. I really appreciate it.


My pleasure  Sent the full preview to my Kindle Fire to read.


----------



## adanlerma

I'm still a good three to four weeks from finishing my last pass on my book and deciding whether to submit to KS (leaning to yes) and I'd like to do a blog post featuring links to folks currently doing blog posts of their own current or past experience trying KS.

I've found a few folk via the comments here, but if anyone is interested in being mentioned, please quote this msg and post the link to your KS blog post.

If you have more than one, choose which ever you'd most like folks to see first when reading about your experience.

Thanks so much.

Oh, and no hurries. Probably be this weekend before I can finish the post.

I do PT exercises 3x per week (starting corrective work on a mild but life long scoliosis s curve; I'm 65 and also have some bone spurs lumbar region, and other stuff not worth mentioning   ) and today I also have a SilverSneakers yoga class in the morning, a work trade session with a local yoga studio for yoga classes, and a Restorative yoga class late afternoon.

Then tomorrow our 2 3/4 year old grandson (fractions are important here   ) comes for his overnight. Great fun, super exhausting, but in a good way.

So if you have a blog post you'd like featured, please let me know. Working title is : Kindle Scout, Now International, What These Authors in the Program Think.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I was Hot and Trending for the last two days straight but I am back out in the cold this morning.

I spent the whole morning promoting for a HeadTalker that should go live on November 7th - my second last day. I needed 25 supporters and I have 27 so far. According to HeadTalker that means my "PLEASE NOMINATE ME" plea should reach about 685,000 sets of eyeballs.

I'll let you know how it works for me.

Folks who want to know a bit more about HeadTalker can sign up here.

https://headtalker.com/

It's basically a slightly smaller version of Thunderclap. I chose it over Thunderclap because HeadTalker only requires a minimum of 25 interested supporters. I didn't have a whole lot of days to work with - and 25 just seemed doable.

Like I say - I will let you know if this tactic works out in the long run for me.

Keep your fingers crossed for me, folks. I am heading into the home stretch.


----------



## thesios

I know the feeling

its COLD and Chilly here in the dungeons , Lonely too 



Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I was Hot and Trending for the last two days straight but I am back out in the cold this morning.
> 
> I spent the whole morning promoting for a HeadTalker that should go live on November 7th - my second last day. I needed 25 supporters and I have 27 so far. According to HeadTalker that means my "PLEASE NOMINATE ME" plea should reach about 685,000 sets of eyeballs.
> 
> I'll let you know how it works for me.
> 
> Folks who want to know a bit more about HeadTalker can sign up here.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/
> 
> It's basically a slightly smaller version of Thunderclap. I chose it over Thunderclap because HeadTalker only requires a minimum of 25 interested supporters. I didn't have a whole lot of days to work with - and 25 just seemed doable.
> 
> Like I say - I will let you know if this tactic works out in the long run for me.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me, folks. I am heading into the home stretch.


----------



## amyates

Thanks for adding my book to the list, Steve. Good luck with Headtalker and the end of your campaign. Hope you get a boost out of it. 

After tracking this thread and all the various promo approaches, I think I'll be spreading out my efforts and won't be going as aggressive as many people have. Maybe I'm just shooting myself in the foot (this is often known to happen) or maybe I'm just terrible at this whole marketing thing (which is part of the reason I even considered Scout), but aside from contacting the folks on my mailing lists (I've got about 500) and making a few posts on social media, I just can't see myself doing much more than that. I AM considering a facebook ad and maybe trying to rally some of my Wattpad followers/readers. We'll see. So that being said, I made my first post to facebook about it today to my very meager friend list. I guess I'll see tomorrow morning what kind of stats that alone gives me and then go from there. I don't think I'm going to contact my mailing list until next week. Hopefully that will give me a little spike in the middle of the campaign so I don't get too low about the mid-campaign slump. I'll certainly share what my moderate efforts garner for anyone who might be interested. 

Cheers!


----------



## blancheking

got "The Proving"

congrats ken


----------



## DaleCoz

Char, as those of you who nominated it will soon find out, didn't make the Amazon Scout cut. I'm not surprised. It got about half the number of page views I suspect is the minimum for getting seriously considered unless you have a great track record of Amazon sales for prior books. Oh well. I will be self-pubbing as soon as I do a final run-through and knock out a few lingering problems I found after I submitted. It should take about a week to get the ducks in a row.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Sorry for the news, Dale. Glad you have Plan B ready to go.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

*Questions*

I'm sure I could find the answers somewhere on the Kindle Scout website, but it's easier to ask here. 

Question number one: if a title is selected, does it get to keep its cover? (only two of the books I've voted for have been selected and they haven't been published yet.)

Question number two: do the titles get another round of edits?

I'm playing with the idea of submitting a standalone novel I'm working on, but mostly I'm just curious.

*Edit:* Dale, just saw your post. Sorry to here your title didn't get selected.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> *Questions*
> 
> I'm sure I could find the answers somewhere on the Kindle Scout website, but it's easier to ask here.
> 
> Question number one: if a title is selected, does it get to keep its cover? (only two of the books I've voted for have been selected and they haven't been published yet.)
> 
> Question number two: do the titles get another round of edits?
> 
> I'm playing with the idea of submitting a standalone novel I'm working on, but mostly I'm just curious.
> 
> *Edit:* Dale, just saw your post. Sorry to here your title didn't get selected.


I can only say what I've heard, so don't my word as gospel. However, I've heard that Amazon does, and often will, change Scout Books' covers. I've also heard that they'll run books through their in-house editing.


----------



## Daisy P

Congrats Ken.

Sorry Dale (and I suspect I'll be joining you shortly!)


----------



## amyates

Good luck to Ken and Dale. The paths will be different, but I wish both books tons of success.


----------



## kennysrich

Good luck to you both, Ken and Dale!

Congrats, Ken! I nominated your book and I look forward to my early copy!

Dale, you got this, man! Self-publish and give your book the best chance you can! We're here to support!

Godspeed, gentlemen.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

M Stephen Stewart said:


> I can only say what I've heard, so don't my word as gospel. However, I've heard that Amazon does, and often will, change Scout Books' covers. I've also heard that they'll run books through their in-house editing.


Thanks. Another round of editing is always cool. But I already have a lovely cover done by Ravven. It suits the novel 100%. Food for thought. Guess I should start paying more attention and take pics of the before and after covers of the winners.

Not that I'm a good enough writer to win  but this is the first time I've gone out and gotten a top notch cover. Other things give me pause about Scout, too. I'm a control freak. Giving away my book rights for 5 years.  Not being able to control pricing for promotions. 

But, oh. The visibility.

The 'Zon--They are going to be bartering souls soon. 

Hmmm, think I can add in a few more emoticons? Just kidding.


----------



## grendelguy

All right ... let me just have a few hours to decompress and then I'll do a rundown of everything I did during the Kindle Scout process ...


----------



## BobW

Well, the axe has finally fallen.  The Prophet of Marathon wasn't selected.  I like to think that the fact that they took seven days to decide means that they thought about it pretty hard, but I suppose it doesn't really matter in the end.  It is what it is.

Undaunted, I'm pressing on with publishing.  Hope to figure out a release date very soon.

Congrats to Ken on The Proving - well done!

And Dale - sorry to hear your news today.  Best of luck with your book.

Thanks to everyone here for all your support.  I'm pulling for everyone that's still in the game!


----------



## Guest

BobW said:


> Well, the axe has finally fallen. The Prophet of Marathon wasn't selected. I like to think that the fact that they took seven days to decide means that they thought about it pretty hard, but I suppose it doesn't really matter in the end. It is what it is.
> 
> Undaunted, I'm pressing on with publishing. Hope to figure out a release date very soon.
> 
> Congrats to Ken on The Proving - well done!
> 
> And Dale - sorry to hear your news today. Best of luck with your book.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for all your support. I'm pulling for everyone that's still in the game!


I'm really sad to hear about this. Very bummed to get that email. PLEASE let us know when its published (Or I know Kindle Scout will!) and I will buy it first day its out!

Congrats, Ken!!! Can't wait to hear more about your journey!

Dale, I am so sorry to hear you weren't picked. But definitely press on! Much success is still possible!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry to hear the bad news, Bob & Dale - and congrats to Ken!


----------



## BobW

Thanks so much, Belle!  It's really, really great to hear that someone's excited about reading it.  I will definitely let everyone here know when it's published!


----------



## grendelguy

All right, here are some tips based on the stuff I did during my campaign ... hopefully, it helps.

1. I spaced out nagging my friends via Facebook, but I nagged EVERYONE. I just asked a couple dozen every day. My logic was that it would keep the book up in Hot and Trending, which would snag random Scouts visiting the site because the H&T list is right at the top.

2. I put out a Facebook ad targeting ALL of the fans of my first Young Adult series, The Grimm Chronicles. I did a second one midway through the campaign, then another smaller one toward the end targeting Grimm Chronicles fans AND their friends.

3. I guest-blogged on a Book Blogger's Facebook page. I engaged with her fans, offered a link to my KS page, and also did a few trivia contests just for fun. I can't stress how important it is to build relationships with book bloggers. If you want to build on this, contact book bloggers who focus on your genre and offer to do a guest post or an interview rather than asking them to review your book. In the past, I and an artist friend created unique stories and let bloggers publish them. Here's an example: http://abackwardsstory.blogspot.com/2013/02/legacy-of-red-grimm-chronicles-ken-brosky.html

Hopes this helps. Good luck to those currently in the process! I'll keep nominating with the list going here.

... Back to putting together that final edit.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> *Questions*
> 
> I'm sure I could find the answers somewhere on the Kindle Scout website, but it's easier to ask here.
> 
> Question number one: if a title is selected, does it get to keep its cover? (only two of the books I've voted for have been selected and they haven't been published yet.)
> 
> Question number two: do the titles get another round of edits?


After you're selected Kindle Press asks you to resubmit your cover, blurb and manuscript the way you want it, so it's your time to adjust all of these if you feel compelled.

Once you submit all of those, your manuscript goes through an edit by KP. I'm still waiting on mine (going on three weeks now, grrr). Once you get it back, you can make the suggested changes or not, and submit it. At that point they set up the preorder page and all that.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here is today's up&coming list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
3 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
6 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
7 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
9 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
13 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
14 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
20 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
24 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
27 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates


----------



## Daisy P

Mark Gardner said:


> I'm on day three, and here are the stats:
> 27 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 72 Total page views
> Last updated November 6, 2015 5:13 AM EST
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26EAV4XHXJW33


I've got you saved for when you come up in the list.

Good luck!


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> I'm on day three, and here are the stats:
> 27 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 72 Total page views
> Last updated November 6, 2015 5:13 AM EST
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26EAV4XHXJW33


Hi Mark, saved your work also plus sent the full preview to my Kindle Fire to read. Was basically hooked from the second chapter segment on through the mini-ER pieces. Really moved with impact I thought. Best wishes


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks, Alanlerma! If you're interested in reading past the KS excerpt, let me know, and I'll give you a link.


Yes, please post. Once I get the full preview on KS read I can go from there.

Thanks so much!


----------



## AnneC

I entered my book, THE MAVERICK MEETS HIS MATCH on October 29, spent 6 days on Hot and Trending and fell off yesterday. I have emailed everyone I know, all my loops and sent out a boosted post on my Facebook page. Someone directed me here so I am happy to find this thread. And Steve if you could add me to that list, I would very much appreciate it and will be nominating everyone on your list in return. I really appreciate the support. Here is the link: 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=The+Maverick+Meets+His+Match 

I am going to read back in this thread for other suggestions. Wish I had found this thread sooner but happy to be here now.

Best, Anne


----------



## BobW

Now that I've had a day to process things, I've been reflecting on the roller coaster ride that is Kindle Scout. Before I submitted to Scout in late September, I'd spent the better part of 2015 querying literary agents, hoping to find a trad pub deal at the end of that rainbow. A few agents read the full manuscript, and they were all pretty complimentary about the writing, but in the end they all cited the same reason for passing: the book just didn't fit into any of the usual categories, and they didn't feel like they'd be able to sell it. One went so far as to say she'd be willing to reread if I revised it to be more of a thriller. I gave that some thought, but decided not to go down that road. I'm not sure that it would have worked, and I was happy with what I'd done.

Of course, maybe they were just blowing smoke at me, letting me down easy when they passed, but even if that's the case, they made a fair point. The Prophet of Marathon has some mystery, suspense and noir elements, but it doesn't fit perfectly into any of those genres. For me (and, hopefully, my readers) it's just an interesting story, but beyond that it's sort of hard to explain where it fits into the literary landscape.

Those concerns were very much on mind as I weighed up whether to take a shot at Kindle Scout. I decided to have a go in the hope that a strong campaign might prove that the book could attract an audience, but I went in with low expectations. I resolved not to be disappointed if it didn't work out.

Then, the campaign started and I rode the H&T list for a few days, and it was amazing how quickly I started talking myself into it... _Maybe I do have a chance here. Longshots hit from time to time, right?_

When the effects of my initial PR burst faded and I fell off the H&T list, I kept the faith, at first. I tinkered with various methods of consciousness-raising on social media, which was educational, but ultimately ineffective. With each day that I spent completely out of H&T, I became more resigned to my fate. By the time my campaign ended, I was prepared for a quick rejection.

The seemingly-standard 48-hour period passed without word. Then another day went by. And another. After six full days, hope was burning pretty brightly again. _Someone is actually reading it! If they read it, they'll love it!_

Alas, yesterday's email confirmed that they didn't love it quite enough. And, despite all of my efforts to steel myself against their verdict, I was in fact disappointed. In the end, I guess there just isn't any way around that.

Apologies for this long-winded and mostly pointless post. I'm sure that my musings are neither here nor there as far as rest of the world is concerned. I just felt like rambling for a bit, and I know that you good people can appreciate the struggle. Many thanks for indulging me.

Finally, I don't want to end on a note of gloom and doom. Yes, I'm disappointed, but I'm also feeling a certain relief about having everything back under my control. I'm excited to get this story out there, and it'll be nice to have discretion for promos, etc. Wishing everyone the best of luck, both in Kindle Scout and beyond!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got three days left.

145 hours Hot and Trending.
819 views.

Tomorrow my HeadTalker goes live.  I've got 52 supporters and it will theoretically reach 745,540 viewers. I'm dying to find out if this is going to have ANY effect on my H&T rating. I won't know until tomorrow evening. I've got a book fair that I am going to out of the city and I'll be parked at my book table selling books while all of the action is taking place. I don't have a smart phone or anything like that but it does not bother me. The HeadTalker didn't cost me anything but a bit of time to promote. Right now it is all set up and it will happen all by itself without me having to do a thing.

I am about 10000 words into my new NaNoWriMo project - but I keep peeking at my Kindle Scout to see if it has budged. That is stupid of me - because I realize that it just doesn't change that quickly but all the same I am keyed up. I have got everything all set up so that even if Kindle Scout DOESN'T snap my book up I can put it out into e-book format at the drop of a very small hat. I have done everything that I can do for now. Come the last day I'll probably jump around a bit on Twitter and Facebook making some last minute pitiful pleas - but really, at this point, my bolt has been shot.

It is a good feeling.

It is a maddening feeling.


----------



## blancheking

Mark Gardner said:


> I'm on day three, and here are the stats:
> 27 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 72 Total page views
> Last updated November 6, 2015 5:13 AM EST
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26EAV4XHXJW33


hey!  there's a familiar face


----------



## AnneC

Steve Vernon said:


> Here is today's up&coming list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
> 3 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 6 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 7 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 9 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 13 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 14 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 20 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 24 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 27 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates


Steve, I would be really appreciative if you could add me to your list. As of today 21 days left https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3315VBUC26NWG The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole

Thank you.  Anne


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - let me throw Mark Gardner and Anne Carrole onto the Kboards Kindle Scout List before I head for the grocery store.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
3 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
6 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
7 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
9 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
13 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
14 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
20 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
21 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
24 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
27 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
27 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner


----------



## Bbates024

I'm adding a few books from the lst today.

I still hope all of you win.

Remember there is hope after you lose, My book which was not selected seems to have found its own little niche. So far with Zero advertising I have been hanging out in the top 100 of Swords and Sorcery for the last three weeks. My best day I was #18 right now I am #29 It's been going well after a slow start I've been selling about 20 books a day and getting about 10k page reads.

I guess that could all change tomorrow, but It's done better than I would have thought, and it's generating some interest in my other two books as well. Right now I'm on schedule to break my sales from October by mid-month.

So keep your heads up my fellow Scouters and keep writing. There is life after Scout.

I've been consistently impressed with the quality of people posting in this thread and the camaraderie it has generated. A little longer than a month after my rejection and I find myself coming back here just to see how people are doing.


----------



## blancheking

Bbates024 said:


> I'm adding a few books from the lst today.
> 
> I still hope all of you win.
> 
> Remember there is hope after you lose, My book which was not selected seems to have found its own little niche. So far with Zero advertising I have been hanging out in the top 100 of Swords and Sorcery for the last three weeks. My best day I was #18 right now I am #29 It's been going well after a slow start I've been selling about 20 books a day and getting about 10k page reads.
> 
> I guess that could all change tomorrow, but It's done better than I would have thought, and it's generating some interest in my other two books as well. Right now I'm on schedule to break my sales from October by mid-month.
> 
> So keep your heads up my fellow Scouters and keep writing. There is life after Scout.
> 
> I've been consistently impressed with the quality of people posting in this thread and the camaraderie it has generated. A little longer than a month after my rejection and I find myself coming back here just to see how people are doing.


Thanks for sharing. It's really helpful to meet previous scouters and know there can be great sales outside of the scout campaign. (I keep thinking of the "Brace yourself" meme). I've been working on a sequel to stay distracted.

Also, is your avatar from Final Fantasy?


----------



## Bbates024

blancheking said:


> Thanks for sharing. It's really helpful to meet previous scouters and know there can be great sales outside of the scout campaign. (I keep thinking of the "Brace yourself" meme). I've been working on a sequel to stay distracted.
> 
> Also, is your avatar from Final Fantasy?


It is! Sephiroth from final fantasy 7.


----------



## kennysrich

Bbates024 said:


> I'm adding a few books from the lst today.
> 
> I still hope all of you win.
> 
> Remember there is hope after you lose, My book which was not selected seems to have found its own little niche. So far with Zero advertising I have been hanging out in the top 100 of Swords and Sorcery for the last three weeks. My best day I was #18 right now I am #29 It's been going well after a slow start I've been selling about 20 books a day and getting about 10k page reads.
> 
> I guess that could all change tomorrow, but It's done better than I would have thought, and it's generating some interest in my other two books as well. Right now I'm on schedule to break my sales from October by mid-month.
> 
> So keep your heads up my fellow Scouters and keep writing. There is life after Scout.
> 
> I've been consistently impressed with the quality of people posting in this thread and the camaraderie it has generated. A little longer than a month after my rejection and I find myself coming back here just to see how people are doing.


Thanks for sharing! It's very encouraging! My book, The One-Eyed King goes live next Thursday, so I'm hopeful! Keep succeeding out there!


----------



## Bbates024

kennysrich said:


> Thanks for sharing! It's very encouraging! My book, The One-Eyed King goes live next Thursday, so I'm hopeful! Keep succeeding out there!


I'm looking forward to it that was one of my top picks.

Also Soul Stealer was a kindle scout book not sure if he was on kboards at all but his book has been hanging around the top fifty or so in sword and sorcery and I think is in the top 20 in fantasy.

I remember think when he put his book up that the cover was so good, that he would be my biggest competition. Seems like we both lost but have been doing pretty well.

I can't wait to see the one Eyed King jump in with all of us. I'm looking forward to seeing it on some charts.

I'm thinking I might do kindle scout again but under my pen name with a romance book. Maybe not, it will depend how the serial I am launch next week does. If it does really well I'll just keep self-publishing. If it needs a little push when the next full sized one is ready I'll kindle scout it.


----------



## blancheking

Mark Gardner said:


> Yeah! Almshouse is still one of my nominations!


Thanks friend! Nominated and facebooked 16Sunsets.


----------



## Guest

BobW said:


> Now that I've had a day to process things, I've been reflecting on the roller coaster ride that is Kindle Scout. Before I submitted to Scout in late September, I'd spent the better part of 2015 querying literary agents, hoping to find a trad pub deal at the end of that rainbow. A few agents read the full manuscript, and they were all pretty complimentary about the writing, but in the end they all cited the same reason for passing: the book just didn't fit into any of the usual categories, and they didn't feel like they'd be able to sell it. One went so far as to say she'd be willing to reread if I revised it to be more of a thriller. I gave that some thought, but decided not to go down that road. I'm not sure that it would have worked, and I was happy with what I'd done.
> 
> Of course, maybe they were just blowing smoke at me, letting me down easy when they passed, but even if that's the case, they made a fair point. The Prophet of Marathon has some mystery, suspense and noir elements, but it doesn't fit perfectly into any of those genres. For me (and, hopefully, my readers) it's just an interesting story, but beyond that it's sort of hard to explain where it fits into the literary landscape.
> 
> Those concerns were very much on mind as I weighed up whether to take a shot at Kindle Scout. I decided to have a go in the hope that a strong campaign might prove that the book could attract an audience, but I went in with low expectations. I resolved not to be disappointed if it didn't work out.
> 
> Then, the campaign started and I rode the H&T list for a few days, and it was amazing how quickly I started talking myself into it... _Maybe I do have a chance here. Longshots hit from time to time, right?_
> 
> When the effects of my initial PR burst faded and I fell off the H&T list, I kept the faith, at first. I tinkered with various methods of consciousness-raising on social media, which was educational, but ultimately ineffective. With each day that I spent completely out of H&T, I became more resigned to my fate. By the time my campaign ended, I was prepared for a quick rejection.
> 
> The seemingly-standard 48-hour period passed without word. Then another day went by. And another. After six full days, hope was burning pretty brightly again. _Someone is actually reading it! If they read it, they'll love it!_
> 
> Alas, yesterday's email confirmed that they didn't love it quite enough. And, despite all of my efforts to steel myself against their verdict, I was in fact disappointed. In the end, I guess there just isn't any way around that.
> 
> Apologies for this long-winded and mostly pointless post. I'm sure that my musings are neither here nor there as far as rest of the world is concerned. I just felt like rambling for a bit, and I know that you good people can appreciate the struggle. Many thanks for indulging me.
> 
> Finally, I don't want to end on a note of gloom and doom. Yes, I'm disappointed, but I'm also feeling a certain relief about having everything back under my control. I'm excited to get this story out there, and it'll be nice to have discretion for promos, etc. Wishing everyone the best of luck, both in Kindle Scout and beyond!


Bob---

I really truly think your book has a fantastic chance at finding an audience. I think books with ambiguous genres have a better chance when self published, I really do. It can fit into many different categories, which is only a plus. In the traditional world they have to be more pigeon holed and precise in their marketing since they have only a finite amount of time to make their mark. I really hope you publish it and I can't wait to see how it does. It sounds like you've put your whole heart into it and readers will be so drawn to that.

This whole Kindle Scout business is a tough gig. I had no idea. I still have 20 days left and it feels like I've been doing this long over a month now. I wasn't H&T for a week and now I am again. I have no idea if I have what it takes but it really is a huge learning experience. But its tough on my tender skinned soul, that's for sure.


----------



## Daisy P

BobW said:


> The seemingly-standard 48-hour period passed without word. Then another day went by. And another. After six full days, hope was burning pretty brightly again. _Someone is actually reading it! If they read it, they'll love it!_


I'd take that for the compliment it is... I'm sure they don't delay unless they are really torn ... and then go do it your way. You've got a great book, a great resource in the voting list and we'll all be buying!!!


----------



## kennysrich

Bbates024 said:


> I'm looking forward to it that was one of my top picks.
> 
> Also Soul Stealer was a kindle scout book not sure if he was on kboards at all but his book has been hanging around the top fifty or so in sword and sorcery and I think is in the top 20 in fantasy.
> 
> I remember think when he put his book up that the cover was so good, that he would be my biggest competition. Seems like we both lost but have been doing pretty well.
> 
> I can't wait to see the one Eyed King jump in with all of us. I'm looking forward to seeing it on some charts.
> 
> I'm thinking I might do kindle scout again but under my pen name with a romance book. Maybe not, it will depend how the serial I am launch next week does. If it does really well I'll just keep self-publishing. If it needs a little push when the next full sized one is ready I'll kindle scout it.


Wow, much welcome news, honestly. In spite of my high hopes, there's always that anxiety, you know? So I'm just trying to have a strong launch day and week to get TOEK off to a fast start and hopefully keep the momentum going with some marketing tools I have in place. Looking forward to joining you and Soul Stealer as KS reject success stories. We need to make it to encourage many others.

As for KS, my plan is to make TOEK a success as best I can, and try the sequel again. I can't imagine having a better campaign than my first go round where I had 99% H&T and over 2,000 nominations. So honestly, the next time, it'll be my placebo experiment. I won't promote. I'll just place it there and see if the outcome might be different. Either way, I know self-publishing is my future route for the most part, and I don't mind. Just have to keep building my audience. Cheers!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Brad, that is so encouraging. In fact, your earlier posts were one of the deciding factors for me trying Kindle Scout. The positivity on this thread is like a lifeline (I'm moving into the second half of my Kindle Scout campaign).

Bob, that was a nice reflection on your experience. It reminded me of something my crit partner shared with me this week as she talked me back to calm: How else would you have learned? Light bulb moment for me. None of this is wasted. We're learning heaps, whatever the publication outcome this year.

Steve, go, go, go!


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> The link for the first draft is here: https://article94.wordpress.com/tag/16sunsets/?order=asc
> After about 10% of the story, they're password protected: B008LHJVAY (It's my Amazon Author central ID)


Thanks Mark, have sent some of the "parts" to my Kindle. Really like the short segments and changes in pov, fits the tone and action


----------



## Crime fighters

Question; I've read through the terms and conditions, but can't figure out if my next book would be eligible for this program because of the high heat rating. It's a student/teacher romance set in a high school setting, which is taboo in and of itself. It's New Adult/Contemporary romance with a high heat rating. In your opinions, would it be fruitless to try this program with this particular book? It's the only standalone I have planned for the next year, and I'm not going to enter a book that's a part of a series into the program.


----------



## adanlerma

BobW said:


> ...despite all of my efforts to steel myself against their verdict, I was in fact disappointed. In the end, I guess there just isn't any way around that.
> 
> Finally, I don't want to end on a note of gloom and doom. Yes, I'm disappointed, but I'm also feeling a certain relief about having everything back under my control. I'm excited to get this story out there, and it'll be nice to have discretion for promos, etc. Wishing everyone the best of luck, both in Kindle Scout and beyond!


Bob, you wouldn't be human or creative if you didn't feel both the disappointment and relief. And knowing there's no way around those feelings except into and through them is going continue to feed your fine work. All the best, always


----------



## blancheking

BobW said:


> The seemingly-standard 48-hour period passed without word. Then another day went by. And another. After six full days, hope was burning pretty brightly again. _Someone is actually reading it! If they read it, they'll love it!_
> 
> Alas, yesterday's email confirmed that they didn't love it quite enough. And, despite all of my efforts to steel myself against their verdict, I was in fact disappointed. In the end, I guess there just isn't any way around that.
> 
> Apologies for this long-winded and mostly pointless post. I'm sure that my musings are neither here nor there as far as rest of the world is concerned. I just felt like rambling for a bit, and I know that you good people can appreciate the struggle. Many thanks for indulging me.
> 
> Finally, I don't want to end on a note of gloom and doom. Yes, I'm disappointed, but I'm also feeling a certain relief about having everything back under my control. I'm excited to get this story out there, and it'll be nice to have discretion for promos, etc. Wishing everyone the best of luck, both in Kindle Scout and beyond!


Thanks for sharing Bob; rambling is good for the soul (much like chicken soup.) The trip down the traditional publishing route is a hard one, so kudos for even trying and continuing to try. Many aspiring authors give up after being shot down by agents, and it's really a shame considering I would have bought some of those books even without knowing the person. There's a market out there for The Prophet of Marathon. Maybe you'll have to start it alone, but you'll pick up fans and rise on the bestsellers lists, and you'll know that it's through your hard work that your sales are coming in. Amazon is just another publisher; they're guessing as much as we are at what sells or doesn't. And as nice as it is to get free editing, it's not a huge factor in the long run.

Good luck, my friend ! Let us know how things go!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - I'm plunking away a few more words on my NaNoWriMo project before breakfast. Today my wife is driving me out of the city to a small town known as Musquodoboit Harbour where I will be setting up my big old book table and trying to sell a few more books. Meanwhile on the Kindle Scout front - today is the day that my HeadTalker (a slightly friendlier version of the Thunderclap) goes live.

Wish me luck.

Without further ado, here is today's list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT A Whole Lot by Bradley Wind
2 days left A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
5 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
6 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
8 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
12 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
13 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
19 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
20 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
23 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
26 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
26 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - I'm plunking away a few more words on my NaNoWriMo project before breakfast. Today my wife is driving me out of the city to a small town known as Musquodoboit Harbour where I will be setting up my big old book table and trying to sell a few more books. Meanwhile on the Kindle Scout front - today is the day that my HeadTalker (a slightly friendlier version of the Thunderclap) goes live.
> 
> Wish me luck.


All the best Steve with HeadTalker, and I bet you'll have great fun meeting folks with your book.


----------



## BobW

Thanks, everyone!  I really appreciate all of your kind words.  Will let you know when I get my act together and launch this thing.  Just waiting on my ebook formatting guy (I am too computer illiterate to create a .mobi file for Kindle).

Blanche - I saw that you're a lawyer, too.  Good for you for writing on top of that.


----------



## Bbates024

BobW said:


> Thanks, everyone! I really appreciate all of your kind words. Will let you know when I get my act together and launch this thing. Just waiting on my ebook formatting guy (I am too computer illiterate to create a .mobi file for Kindle).
> 
> Blanche - I saw that you're a lawyer, too. Good for you for writing on top of that.


If you are interested in a program that does it for you I use Jutoh. It's pretty simplistic the only thing you have to do is make sure you have your titles and headers set in your word doc and then bam, creates a table of contents and everything for you. Granted I do a pretty simple one no fancy designs for scene breaks or chapters but I have feeling it would just pic those up as well.

Really for me it comes down to time versus money, if it takes me to long to do it I hire it out. If I can do it quickly and it's easy I'll save a few bucks. The good news is when formatting yourself if you want to do edits, or change the back matter once a book two come sout you can with zero cost.


----------



## GoingAnon

My campaign launched 11 hours ago (romcom "Amanda's Guide to Love"), but my dashboard still says "0 views; Updated: never". Does anyone know how often they update? Here's the link to the campaign: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BRQOGEP3F7P8.


----------



## Bbates024

Alix Nichols said:


> My campaign launched 11 hours ago (romcom "Amanda's Guide to Love"), but my dashboard still says "0 views; Updated: never". Does anyone know how often they update? Here's the link to the campaign: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BRQOGEP3F7P8.


They only update once a day so you won't see anything until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest

Alix Nichols said:


> My campaign launched 11 hours ago (romcom "Amanda's Guide to Love"), but my dashboard still says "0 views; Updated: never". Does anyone know how often they update? Here's the link to the campaign: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BRQOGEP3F7P8.


They update every morning at 5:10 am EST.


----------



## GoingAnon

Thank you both!


----------



## blancheking

BobW said:


> Thanks, everyone! I really appreciate all of your kind words. Will let you know when I get my act together and launch this thing. Just waiting on my ebook formatting guy (I am too computer illiterate to create a .mobi file for Kindle).
> 
> Blanche - I saw that you're a lawyer, too. Good for you for writing on top of that.


You too, Bob  I see you're a NY attorney. Corporate law's tough!


----------



## BobW

blancheking said:


> You too, Bob  I see you're a NY attorney. Corporate law's tough!


I'm in sort of a niche practice area these days, so it's mostly manageable hours-wise, the ocassional bad day aside. The first few years were rough, though - I was at a big firm doing M&A. Lots of late nights and weekends. Lost my appetite for that a long time ago...


----------



## blancheking

BobW said:


> I'm in sort of a niche practice area these days, so it's mostly manageable hours-wise, the ocassional bad day aside. The first few years were rough, though - I was at a big firm doing M&A. Lots of late nights and weekends. Lost my appetite for that a long time ago...


Nice! That sounds much better. Manhattan biglaw has so much turnover. Some of my friends from school have already changed out of it. Biglaw in DC is slightly better, but I'm new at it, so it might just be a temporary thing.

Looking forward to finishing Prophet when it comes out


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yesterday was a bit of a bust. Kindle Scout won't update for an hour or two yet - but I am pretty sure that it did NOT get hot at all. The HeadTalker may have been a bust. Just the same I am still trying another HeadTalker for a Black Friday 99 cent promotion.

As for the Book Fair yesterday - my golly what a bust. We drove for over an hour and a half to sit with about fourteen other authors where we sat and read to each other. I managed to sell four books - which is pitiful for me. Still, I had a great dinner of fish and chips at a great little fish and chip diner. I had a really good bacon and onion biscuit and a really good cup of dark coffee. I had a wonderful drive and conversation with my wife and we managed to get lost and un-lost once on the way home.

If anyone is interested in the details of the Book Fair - which really doesn't have much to do with Kindle Scout  you can check my blog entry. 
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/11/08/3101/



Here's today's list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT (agh!) A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
4 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
5 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
7 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
11 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
12 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
18 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
19 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
22 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
25 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
25 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
28 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


----------



## thesios

Daisy you are it today


----------



## Daisy P

thesios said:


> Daisy you are it today


LOL - My Thunderclap hit this morning around 1. Back in H&T for the first time in weeks. Probably too little too late, but I'm going to end with a bang, I hope!


----------



## Bbates024

Daisy P said:


> LOL - My Thunderclap hit this morning around 1. Back in H&T for the first time in weeks. Probably too little too late, but I'm going to end with a bang, I hope!


Very nice!


----------



## thesios

I am waiting for mine to be approved , but i am slowly growing tired.

I am just going to wait for the final letter.



Daisy P said:


> LOL - My Thunderclap hit this morning around 1. Back in H&T for the first time in weeks. Probably too little too late, but I'm going to end with a bang, I hope!


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> LOL - My Thunderclap hit this morning around 1. Back in H&T for the first time in weeks. Probably too little too late, but I'm going to end with a bang, I hope!


I have you added. Good luck! I think Amazon will give you a good read. H&T seems to need ~50 views a day, and so many new books have popped up.


----------



## Guest

Steve Vernon said:


> Yesterday was a bit of a bust. Kindle Scout won't update for an hour or two yet - but I am pretty sure that it did NOT get hot at all. The HeadTalker may have been a bust. Just the same I am still trying another HeadTalker for a Black Friday 99 cent promotion.
> 
> As for the Book Fair yesterday - my golly what a bust. We drove for over an hour and a half to sit with about fourteen other authors where we sat and read to each other. I managed to sell four books - which is pitiful for me. Still, I had a great dinner of fish and chips at a great little fish and chip diner. I had a really good bacon and onion biscuit and a really good cup of dark coffee. I had a wonderful drive and conversation with my wife and we managed to get lost and un-lost once on the way home.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the details of the Book Fair - which really doesn't have much to do with Kindle Scout  you can check my blog entry.
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/11/08/3101/
> 
> 
> 
> Here's today's list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT (agh!) A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 4 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 5 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 7 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 11 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 12 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 18 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 19 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 22 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 25 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 25 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 28 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


Steve--

I've had you as a nom all week and I am so envious you're finally at the finish line. I did want to thank you for all you've done in this thread and I am really rootin' for A BLURT IN TIME! You must be both relieved and nervous. Also, fish and chips sounds so good right now.

I was hot and trending the last 48 hours and about 11 hours out of today. Not bad. I will send out a newsletter next week. I am REALLY glad I didn't use all my social media influence all on the first day. It really is better to spread it out over the 29 days if you can, in my opinion.


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> We drove for over an hour and a half to sit with about fourteen other authors where we sat and read to each other. I managed to sell four books - which is pitiful for me. Still, I had a great dinner of fish and chips at a great little fish and chip diner. I had a really good bacon and onion biscuit and a really good cup of dark coffee. I had a wonderful drive and conversation with my wife and we managed to get lost and un-lost once on the way home.


Steve, what a great story, truly...


----------



## DaleCoz

I just nominated "A Blurt In Time". Good stuff.


----------



## Steve Vernon

DaleCoz said:


> I just nominated "A Blurt In Time". Good stuff.


Thanks, Dale.


----------



## GoingAnon

Nominated Daisy and Blanche. Great stories!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I thought that YESTERDAY was my last day - but according to the Kindle Scout listing TODAY is my last day.

A stay of execution is a wonderfully mixed blessing. I'm still not back on Hot and Trending but my views have doubled.



Here's today's list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT (I'm pretty sure) A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
3 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
4 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
6 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
10 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
11 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
17 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
18 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
21 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
24 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
24 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
27 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


----------



## Daisy P

Well, the Thunder Clap went off yesterday morning.  Looks like it got me 180 views and 19 hours of H&T yesterday.  Still in H&T this morning.  Probably too little, too late.  In hindsight, I should have used it for the actual book launch.  

Thanks for everyone who helped.  And thanks for Armand for directing us to that Facebook group!

And good luck Steve & Alma.  I have you on my nomination list!


----------



## Wired

Tricia Owens said:


> After you're selected Kindle Press asks you to resubmit your cover, blurb and manuscript the way you want it, so it's your time to adjust all of these if you feel compelled.


How much time do they allow for these revisions?


----------



## thesios

I just got approve for a thunderclap for the last few days

http://thndr.me/NasfNM sp I am looking for supporters


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

thesios said:


> I just got approve for a thunderclap for the last few days
> 
> http://thndr.me/NasfNM sp I am looking for supporters


Supported! Here's mine: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/33379-dirty-deeds?locale=en

Armand


----------



## Daisy P

thesios said:


> I just got approve for a thunderclap for the last few days
> 
> http://thndr.me/NasfNM sp I am looking for supporters


Supported!

Armand, I've already supported yours.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## adanlerma

I'm posting an article in the next day or so entitled, *Kindle Scout, Now International: Participating Authors Tell About Their Experiences*

Here's the posts I have so far. If you'd like to be included, please reply and post the link and title. Thanks so much. Best wishes everyone.

**

(listed alphabetical by last name)

Martin Crosbie

My Kindle Scout Adventure, Part 1

Jill Nojack

Article About My Kindle Scout Experience (and other stuff)

Laurel Osterkamp

Kindle Scout Diary: Success!

Armand Rosamilia

"Dirty Deeds" #KindleScout - Halfway There!

Jenny Schwartz

Marketing for Kindle Scout

Steve Vernon

Updates on the Kindle Scout Program


----------



## thesios

shall we modify the daily KS list and add the thunder clap link next to each author's name ?


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

LAST DAY LEFT (I'm pretty sure) A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
3 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
4 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King

*Voted*

Good luck everyone.


----------



## adanlerma

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> LAST DAY LEFT (I'm pretty sure) A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 3 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 4 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 
> *Voted*
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Ditto


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> LAST DAY LEFT (I'm pretty sure) A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 3 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 4 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 
> *Voted*
> 
> Good luck everyone.


I have just nominated these three as well.

I have not yet published and am seriously considering KS for my first, which is in a final edit. So this thread has been a great help (I've read through just about all of it  ), and I hope to keep nominating as a way to pay it forward for all the great advice and experiences.


----------



## thesios

I have

A WHOLE LOT

of congratulations


----------



## Daisy P

thesios said:


> I have
> 
> A WHOLE LOT
> 
> of congratulations


Just came here to post the same thing. Yeah!!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

thesios said:


> I have
> 
> A WHOLE LOT
> 
> of congratulations


I'm going to think with such a quick turnaround they'd already made their decision and just needed to wait for the campaign to end! Super awesome and can't wait to read it when I get my advance copy... and leave a review, obviously!

Armand


----------



## bwind3

Thanks all! I really appreciate all the support of this community. and reviews...now I'm feeling a little more nervous...thanks Armand! 
Best wishes to all.


----------



## Michael Parker

I nominated Blurt. I'm due to submit my book very soon. I'll be back here hoping to prevail upon you all.


----------



## Guest

bwind3 said:


> Thanks all! I really appreciate all the support of this community. and reviews...now I'm feeling a little more nervous...thanks Armand!
> Best wishes to all.


I'm so excited for you! Congrats!


----------



## Daisy P

Blurt made it back to Hot and Trending!!  Go Steve!


----------



## amyates

Congrats to Bradley! And a totally selfish anticipatory woo-hoo on having another book to look forward to reading!


----------



## BobW

Congrats, Bradley!  I'm looking forward to reading it.

I finally got my act together over the weekend - The Prophet of Marathon is up for pre-order, with a release date of November 16.


----------



## Mike Rohde

Hello Everyone,
I'm brand new here and this is my first post! I was referred to this forum by a fellow Kindle Scout author and so I'm thinking it's appropriate for me to post a link to my Scout campaign here. I'm having a lot of fun promoting my book and I've really enjoyed reading excerpts. I just wished I could nominate more than three books at a time. My book is contemporary fiction but much of it is based on my own life, of my experiences working in a corporate office and slowly making the transition to working from home, which has dramatically changed my life. Here's a link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YDC9Y1EXIMS0 I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## bwind3

BelleAC said:


> I'm so excited for you! Congrats!


Thanks!! So final stats.... as I appreciated those who shared theirs.
337 of 720 in HnT
1620 page views
14 days of big ole 0 hours in HnT 
Still no idea how they use that to decide. 
My campaign ended last Friday afternoon and I found out today.


----------



## bwind3

amyates said:


> Congrats to Bradley! And a totally selfish anticipatory woo-hoo on having another book to look forward to reading!


hey thanks!


----------



## blancheking

bwind3 said:


> Thanks all! I really appreciate all the support of this community. and reviews...now I'm feeling a little more nervous...thanks Armand!
> Best wishes to all.


congratulations!


----------



## bwind3

BobW said:


> Congrats, Bradley! I'm looking forward to reading it.
> 
> I finally got my act together over the weekend - The Prophet of Marathon is up for pre-order, with a release date of November 16.


 Hey thanks Bob! Excellent news on PoM!


----------



## blancheking

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> LAST DAY LEFT (I'm pretty sure) A Blurt In Time by Steve Vernon
> 3 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> 4 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 
> *Voted*
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Thank you Lisa.

Good luck Steve and Daisy!


----------



## bwind3

blancheking said:


> congratulations!


Thanks Blanche!


----------



## adanlerma

bwind3 said:


> Thanks!! So final stats.... as I appreciated those who shared theirs.
> 337 of 720 in HnT
> 1620 page views
> 14 days of big ole 0 hours in HnT
> Still no idea how they use that to decide.
> My campaign ended last Friday afternoon and I found out today.


Big congrats 

And re how they use the data known to us to decide, it doesn't matter, KS chose you, so again, much congratulations and all the best for you!


----------



## blancheking

Rereading Blurt.  "...picking tags of toilet paper and toe jam out from between my teeth from now until I finally graduated college..." Gets me every time


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> Rereading Blurt. "...picking tags of toilet paper and toe jam out from between my teeth from now until I finally graduated college..." Gets me every time


Blanche, nominated yours yesterday with my last slot (for now).

Thought the wry wit and slightly detached narrator's pov really worked. Haven't read much fantasy, ghosts etc, but found yours entertaining. Nice believable after-world build too. All the best


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> Thank you Lisa.
> 
> Good luck Steve and Daisy!


Thanks Blanche! You and Steve are on my list of 3! Good luck to us all!


----------



## Mike Rohde

Congrats, bwind3! Your book is the first one I nominated that was selected. That must be so exciting. Thanks for posting your stats. I'm not sure how much influence the Hot & Trending numbers have on being selected. I've nominated many books that were Hot & Trending and were not selected. It makes me wonder how many books *do not make the Hot list* but are selected anyway?


----------



## blancheking

adanlerma said:


> Blanche, nominated yours yesterday with my last slot (for now).
> 
> Thought the wry wit and slightly detached narrator's pov really worked. Haven't read much fantasy, ghosts etc, but found yours entertaining. Nice believable after-world build too. All the best


Thanks Felipe  I'm glad I did scout (and that it will be over soon.) I've met a lot of great authors in the process and discovered interesting books.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

So much good news! This has become one of my favourite threads.

Thanks, Felipe, for including my post


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I thought that YESTERDAY was my last day - but according to the Kindle Scout listing TODAY is my last day.
> 
> A stay of execution is a wonderfully mixed blessing. I'm still not back on Hot and Trending but my views have doubled.


Steve, reordered one of nominations not expiring quite yet and placed it on yours, all the best


----------



## adanlerma

Jenny Schwartz said:


> So much good news! This has become one of my favourite threads.
> 
> Thanks, Felipe, for including my post


My pleasure Jenny. The Amazon funnel idea you brought up is one I hadn't thought of and still think is spot on, thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thanks to everyone who has nominated or just said kind things about A BLURT IN TIME.

I'm HOT again. 


Right now - at this moment in time - I've got 145 hours Hot&Trending and 905 page views.

I took a careful look at the chart of page views compared to the chart of Hot&Trending and it looks to me as if every time I received more than 40 views in a single day bumped me into the Hot&Trending - however that might change depending on how many books are in the running at any given time.

We'll see what the figures look like tomorrow when it falls off the chart.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Can you enter a second in a series for KS? Anyone succeeded with that?


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

bwind3 said:


> Thanks!! So final stats.... as I appreciated those who shared theirs.
> 337 of 720 in HnT
> 1620 page views
> 14 days of big ole 0 hours in HnT
> Still no idea how they use that to decide.
> My campaign ended last Friday afternoon and I found out today.


Congrats!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Good luck, Steve! I just logged into Kindle Scout and "A Blurt" had vanished from my nominated list. Hoping so much for good news for you


----------



## blancheking

Good luck Steve! I predict good things for A Blurt in Time. There seems to be a trend among the selected books. Most of these authors have previously published works, and I see you have many as well.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so now I must wait for the Kindle Scout gods to speak. If anyone has any incriminating photographs involving a Kindle Scout god, a bottle of coconut oil and a very excitable poodle in a clown's suit - NOW would be the time to invoke it.

156 hours H&T and 959 total views. I'll know the verdict in the next few days.



Here is today's list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
3 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
5 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
9 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
10 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
16 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
17 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
20 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
23 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
23 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
26 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Yesterday I didn't hit the Hot list at all. First time. I think I jinxed myself with a blog post about being on it every day previously. Nine days left and I'm still taking this all as a win no matter what. If I get the contract it will be a chunk of upfront money and the promotional arm of Amazon behind me. If I don't get it I've gotten some serious buzz for the book and it will be out sooner than later. My base of readers are already interested in reading it even though most of my work is in the horror field. OK, back to writing the sequel during NaNoWriMo for me. 

Staying positive! 

Armand


----------



## thesios

The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
The Almshouse by Blanche King

You are in


----------



## Daisy P

thesios said:


> The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
> The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 
> You are in


Thanks! Fingers and toes crossed... but pretty sure I am way too low on the views (I won't hit 1000). On the plus side, the Thunder Clap put my in H&T (19 hours the first day since I wouldn't expect people to see and respond right away) and 24 hours the second day.


----------



## amyates

Blanche and Daisy are nominated!

As for an update on Stealer's campaign... 

For the first two days, all I did was post on my facebook book feeds (personal and author). On the first day of the campaign, I had 20 page views. On the second, 29. Was I hot? I was not. 

Late the 7th, I sent out a announcement to one of my mailing lists. I have a few depending on where the readers came from. This one has garnered 80 clicks to the website from my newsletter over the last couple of days and that is when the book jumped onto the HnT list. 

I also started running a facebook ad yesterday. I've only received 9 clicks out of that and the CPC is absolutely dismal (this may have more to do with the fact that I am just beginning to learn how to use facebook ads and write ad copy. But compared to other ads I've done, the cost on this one is still much higher.) I have serious doubts about throwing down even a nominal amount of cash to redirect traffic to scout's website for a book that they might not pick up. Granted, I may have gotten a few more people interested in the book (and I've included the mail list sign up in my thank you note, so hopefully they will take me up on the opportunity to still read the book free), but still... I'll probably rewrite the ad copy and relaunch it at some point. I really struggled to figure out how to pitch it to an anonymous facebook audience. I felt like I had to explain way too much about Scout and the process and how they will (eventually) get the book free. There's a lack of immediate reward that may mean that facebook isn't the best venue for this type of ad. Or, more specifically, that it's not the best venue for a newbie marketer. Perhaps a savvier hand would be able to lower the CPC. 

So that's where I stand at the moment. As of this morning, I've had 238 page views and 29/144 hours on HnT. I've still got a long haul to go, so we shall see.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Daisy P, Blanche King and Amelia are all on my nomination list.

Congratulations Brad. That's awesome news.

And yup, Daisy, the HeadTalker I did seemed to bump me up in the H&T at the last minute, just like your Thunder Clap.


----------



## thesios

i am not getting much follow thru on my thunderclap , so time will say if i finish with any momentum


----------



## Mike Rohde

Mark Gardner said:


> Still not hitting the H&T
> 23 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 127 Total page views
> Last updated November 10, 2015 5:09 AM EST


Hi Mark
I read your excerpt and nominated your book. I haven't hit the Hot & Trending yet either; hopefully, it's just a matter of time 

I also nominated The Almshouse as well!


----------



## blancheking

Thanks guys!

@ Mark: a couple friends of mine told me they nominated your book. maybe it'll show up in H&T after the currently expiring books dissappear


----------



## Guest

Courtney Hunt! I don't know if you're still checking in here but HAPPY PUBLISHING DAY! Just noticed your book is on my Kindle and I can't wait to dive in and read it. So cool to have seen the whole process! Thanks for sharing with us and I hope you sell lots and lots and lots of copies!


----------



## blancheking

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks, Blanche! I hope so. After all, you liked it, so that means it's golden, right?


Haha, if I had a publishing house, you'd be one of the first books published.

Also, I noticed of many of the selected author have something about their degrees and achievements in their about me section, so I updated mine. I don't know if it will make too much of a difference, but it can't hurt.


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> Still not hitting the H&T
> 23 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 127 Total page views
> Last updated November 10, 2015 5:09 AM EST


Mark, have your work saved. Best wishes


----------



## adanlerma

Daisy P said:


> Thanks! Fingers and toes crossed... but pretty sure I am way too low on the views (I won't hit 1000). On the plus side, the Thunder Clap put my in H&T (19 hours the first day since I wouldn't expect people to see and respond right away) and 24 hours the second day.


Daisy, two spots opened up for me from yesterday and tagged (nominated) yours just now.

How could I not after this :

"I'm twenty-nine and I've decided that it's time to find out just what all the fuss is about. So I'm going to Cabo watch whales and have sex." 

Plus that's an awesome bucket list for Sandy, I mean Lexi, to have, lol!

Finally, the pov chg in Chapter 2 sets up the fun romance perfect. Very nice excerpt!


----------



## Daisy P

adanlerma said:


> Daisy, two spots opened up for me from yesterday and tagged (nominated) yours just now.
> 
> How could I not after this :
> 
> "I'm twenty-nine and I've decided that it's time to find out just what all the fuss is about. So I'm going to Cabo watch whales and have sex."
> 
> Plus that's an awesome bucket list for Sandy, I mean Lexi, to have, lol!
> 
> Finally, the pov chg in Chapter 2 sets up the fun romance perfect. Very nice excerpt!


Thanks!!!


----------



## blancheking

Does anyone have any experience with social marketing on facebook?

As a last ditch effort, I called in my friend who works in social media marketing to help me advertise my campaign in its last days. Somehow he got 400 viewers to look at it in one day, and they're all from facebook. I don't know what he did, but I've never had that many views in one day before. He said he just advertised my campaign to his facebook groups. Has anyone advertised to facebook groups they owned before? What is it like?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well - it is Remembrance Day here in Canada - and I have the day off work. I have been up banging on my NaNoWriMo project but I need to get some breakfast into my belly. My wife and I are heading for a road trip at the crack of crow-pee, to go and visit my Father-in-law. He had a recent stroke and the clans have all been called in this morning to go and load his firewood into his house. So I'm bringing extra work gloves and I am preparing myself for a morning of heavy duty wood chucking.

First fellow who starts chanting about woodchucks gets a chunk of kindling upside of his head...



Here is today's list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 days left The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
2 days left The Almshouse by Blanche King
4 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
8 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
9 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
15 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
16 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
19 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
22 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
22 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
25 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


----------



## Steve Vernon

blancheking said:


> Does anyone have any experience with social marketing on facebook?
> 
> As a last ditch effort, I called in my friend who works in social media marketing to help me advertise my campaign in its last days. Somehow he got 400 viewers to look at it in one day, and they're all from facebook. I don't know what he did, but I've never had that many views in one day before. He said he just advertised my campaign to his facebook groups. Has anyone advertised to facebook groups they owned before? What is it like?


Blanche - my guess is that if your friend works in social media he probably has a few choice Facebook fishing holes to draw upon.

What worked for me is that over the last couple of years I have slowly accumulated a large assortment of Facebook book promo groups. For the first week or so of my Kindle Scout promotion I got up early, early, early and started cutting and pasting Facebook messages asking folks to PLEASE NOMINATE A BLURT IN TIME. It did seem to have some effect - but not a whole lot - and I got tired of flogging after a short while.

I do have my own personal Facebook page with a couple of thousand friends of various degrees. Some of them are folks I know really well - others are folks who have tagged along over the last couple of years. I posted one or two messages on my personal Facebook page - but I did NOT want to turn into an every-fifteen-minute-brings-another-facebook-message-huckster.

I posted a link at the top of my blog as well as posting a link on the bottom of every blog entry I made over the campaign period.

I built a HeadTalker - which is a little like a Thunderclap only with a little less giddy-up-and-gesundheit in it.

Hope these suggestions help some.


----------



## GoingAnon

Congrats Bradley! Good luck Steve!
Armand and Amelia are saved. I'll be able to nominate you as soon as Blanche and Daisy join Steve in the waiting room. 
My mailing list peeps are still keeping me HOT (55% of views), but I wonder for how much longer...


----------



## adanlerma

Posted a short article on my site re Kindle Scout with links to some of the folks I've come across here on the KBs.

If anyone has a post or article, please feel welcome to place it in the comments, thanks! 

Kindle Scout, Now International: Participating Authors Tell About Their Experiences

http://felipeadanlerma.com/2015/11/10/kindle-scout-now-international-participating-authors-tell-about-their-experiences/


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Well - it is Remembrance Day here in Canada - and I have the day off work. I have been up banging on my NaNoWriMo project but I need to get some breakfast into my belly. My wife and I are heading for a road trip at the crack of crow-pee, to go and visit my Father-in-law. He had a recent stroke and the clans have all been called in this morning to go and load his firewood into his house. So I'm bringing extra work gloves and I am preparing myself for a morning of heavy duty wood chucking.
> 
> First fellow who starts chanting about woodchucks gets a chunk of kindling upside of his head...


Steve, love your daily life stories


----------



## VictoriaPinder

ADDavies said:


> Can you enter a second in a series for KS? Anyone succeeded with that?


Amy Jarecki was one of the first ten and hers wasn't the first in her series. Sequels are hard to figure out what to do with. I won with Winter Peril and now that i have the sequel I decided to try again with Stormy Peril. My experience the first time was amazing and I would love for it to happen again. I had no idea about the kboards until someone posted this in an author's loop as a place to gather info. So hello everyone!!!


----------



## Daisy P

Just got the email that the Prophet of Marathon was available for PreOrder... so I've got my copy ordered at Amazon.ca


----------



## BobW

Daisy P said:


> Just got the email that the Prophet of Marathon was available for PreOrder... so I've got my copy ordered at Amazon.ca


Thank you so much, Daisy! I really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## AnneC

Thanks, Steve, for putting my book up on the board. 

I am trying a Fivver campaign to get the word out and will let people know if I see any response. I also thought about a thunderclap campaign but every time I try to upload a picture to go with the campaign the page seems to get stuck so I don't know what I am doing wrong. Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences. It's nice to know we have company on this journey!

Best, Anne


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> Blanche - my guess is that if your friend works in social media he probably has a few choice Facebook fishing holes to draw upon.
> 
> What worked for me is that over the last couple of years I have slowly accumulated a large assortment of Facebook book promo groups. For the first week or so of my Kindle Scout promotion I got up early, early, early and started cutting and pasting Facebook messages asking folks to PLEASE NOMINATE A BLURT IN TIME. It did seem to have some effect - but not a whole lot - and I got tired of flogging after a short while.
> 
> I do have my own personal Facebook page with a couple of thousand friends of various degrees. Some of them are folks I know really well - others are folks who have tagged along over the last couple of years. I posted one or two messages on my personal Facebook page - but I did NOT want to turn into an every-fifteen-minute-brings-another-facebook-message-huckster.
> 
> I posted a link at the top of my blog as well as posting a link on the bottom of every blog entry I made over the campaign period.
> 
> I built a HeadTalker - which is a little like a Thunderclap only with a little less giddy-up-and-gesundheit in it.
> 
> Hope these suggestions help some.


do you know if the facebook visits are all under normal facebook links? i don't see any group variations, just 413 visits from http://facebook.com in one day. my friend explained he used lots of backlinks and key words. do you know if that's the same as sharing?


----------



## Steve Vernon

AnneC said:


> Thanks, Steve, for putting my book up on the board.
> 
> I am trying a Fivver campaign to get the word out and will let people know if I see any response. I also thought about a thunderclap campaign but every time I try to upload a picture to go with the campaign the page seems to get stuck so I don't know what I am doing wrong. Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences. It's nice to know we have company on this journey!
> 
> Best, Anne


Hey Anne,

I had trouble as well with the image for Thunderclap. I found I had to come at it a couple of times. It helps to cut down the size of the image but it still didn't work until I had enter and backed out of it two or three times. I am sure there is a technical trick to it - but your guess is as good as mine.

I find that Headtalker is a little bit more friendly to use than Thunderclap. You only need 25 supporters and Headtalker supplies with several of them right off the bat.


----------



## Steve Vernon

blancheking said:


> do you know if the facebook visits are all under normal facebook links? i don't see any group variations, just 413 visits from http://facebook.com in one day. my friend explained he used lots of backlinks and key words. do you know if that's the same as sharing?


I believe that's how it works, Blanche. Whatever Facebook group that it comes out of - it shows up as just a plain old visit from Facebook.

As for backlinks and key words - well, that is a little bit beyond the grasp of this old computer-caveman. I thought it all worked with smoke signals and tin cans, myself.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BelleAC said:


> Courtney Hunt! I don't know if you're still checking in here but HAPPY PUBLISHING DAY! Just noticed your book is on my Kindle and I can't wait to dive in and read it. So cool to have seen the whole process! Thanks for sharing with us and I hope you sell lots and lots and lots of copies!


I noticed it came up on my Kindle as well. Can't wait to read it!! Congrats Courtney.


----------



## kennysrich

Hello Guys,

Hope everyone's campaigns and publishing efforts are coming along well! I just wanted to announce that my Sci-Fi & Fantasy novel, THE ONE-EYED KING is finally live on Amazon! If you nominated it and would like to get it now, here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017TVODQ4

I appreciate you guys' support. I believe in this book and its chances now that it's out. So I'm pulling out all the stops!

Thanks everyone, and Godspeed in your own endeavors!

Cheers!


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> I believe that's how it works, Blanche. Whatever Facebook group that it comes out of - it shows up as just a plain old visit from Facebook.
> 
> As for backlinks and key words - well, that is a little bit beyond the grasp of this old computer-caveman. I thought it all worked with smoke signals and tin cans, myself.


Thanks Steve  I appreciate the insight! I guess I was just a little surprised by the sudden increase in visitors and wanted to make sure whatever he did was normal and by the books. (pun not intended) Looking forward to Blurt. I hope we hear soon. I still have one book from November 1 waiting for a decision.


----------



## adanlerma

kennysrich said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope everyone's campaigns and publishing efforts are coming along well! I just wanted to announce that my Sci-Fi & Fantasy novel, THE ONE-EYED KING is finally live on Amazon! If you nominated it and would like to get it now, here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017TVODQ4
> 
> I appreciate you guys' support. I believe in this book and its chances now that it's out. So I'm pulling out all the stops!
> 
> Thanks everyone, and Godspeed in your own endeavors!
> 
> Cheers!


Kenny, do you have a blog post about your experience on KS, before during or after?

I've a post about folk's experiences and can add it so new people'll see it too.

If not but might later and would like it adde let me know, thanks!


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Bella and EBBrown,

Thank you so much! I hope you enjoy it.

So far, The Lost Art of Second Chances seems to be doing well in the rankings. It's not like with KDP--I have no other insight right now. Fingers crossed.

There were five of us with releases yesterday including Martin Crosbie and Laurel Osterkamp. A big day!

I'm still here and nominating all my fellow KBoard-ers. Best of luck to all of you. 

Courtney


----------



## Daisy P

kennysrich said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope everyone's campaigns and publishing efforts are coming along well! I just wanted to announce that my Sci-Fi & Fantasy novel, THE ONE-EYED KING is finally live on Amazon! If you nominated it and would like to get it now, here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017TVODQ4
> 
> I appreciate you guys' support. I believe in this book and its chances now that it's out. So I'm pulling out all the stops!
> 
> Thanks everyone, and Godspeed in your own endeavors!
> 
> Cheers!


Ordered at Amazon.ca!


----------



## adanlerma

VictoriaPinder said:


> Amy Jarecki was one of the first ten and hers wasn't the first in her series. Sequels are hard to figure out what to do with. I won with Winter Peril and now that i have the sequel I decided to try again with Stormy Peril. My experience the first time was amazing and I would love for it to happen again. I had no idea about the kboards until someone posted this in an author's loop as a place to gather info. So hello everyone!!!


That's great info Victoria. I haven't uploaded to KS for consideration yet, but it would be with a nearly finished sequel to my first thriller. Someone else had posted here they didn't think it was a good idea, but I think it depends on one's goals and current situation.

Have also sent your full preview of Stormy Peril to my Kindle Fire to read. All the best, and thanks again!


----------



## VictoriaPinder

adanlerma said:


> That's great info Victoria. I haven't uploaded to KS for consideration yet, but it would be with a nearly finished sequel to my first thriller. Someone else had posted here they didn't think it was a good idea, but I think it depends on one's goals and current situation.
> 
> Have also sent your full preview of Stormy Peril to my Kindle Fire to read. All the best, and thanks again!


I met Amy Jarecki at a writer's conference and she was super happy with kindle scout when I met her. And yes I do think the decision is entirely yours and what you want to do with your career. I know one winner who won't try for a second run. Her series is doing amazing. With this set of books for me it can't be a continuing forever series. How many people can I lock away and just write a story about two people all alone? I don't see series that ever ends with Winter Peril. I have other ides where series are better suited. Every author's journey is their own. I love advice, but the decision is mine. Just as the decision is yours. Good luck with your choice.

I hope you like the preview of Stormy Peril.


----------



## Guest

Well, I'm officially half way there. This is the longest 29 days ever.

I am sitting at 95 hours on H&T and 603 views. This doesn't seem like much compared to what I've seen on this thread. Not sure what else I can do though... I've hit up all my social media buds so... I guess I am hoping that last week will bring me some views and hours since I know some people wait til there is just a couple days left to nominate.

Either way, I am excited to publish the book. Its sequel is almost ready so even if it doesn't get picked, I have two books to publish at the same time. 

But I would love to get picked. Of course.


----------



## Skyla

Hang in there Belle!  Yes, 30 days seems a lot longer during campaign time than it does before going in.

I've been lurking on here, but have been so drenched in my school workload I haven't had much time to comment.  I've been keeping up with my K-boarder nominations though    I think I have found a record for the amount of days Scout has left someone in limbo.  Death Gods ended on November 1st and still hasn't been decided as of today.  Yeesh.  Glad I didn't have to wait that long.

A belated congrats to Bradley!  I am looking forward to reading my free copy    Bob, my condolences.  I know exactly how you feel.  At least you get to maintain control now.  I'll be buying my copy of your book, Frank's and Kenny's on payday, though I probably won't get to read them until December (I read plenty during the term, but nothing fun.  I look forward to my binge reading time  ).  Steve, good luck!  I know you have 2 people in this house who nominated you and hope you make it through!

Other than that, I've been working on my promotion as I get ready for my own release day.  It's the 17th and rapidly approaching.  I have my Thunderclap and Headtalker all set to go off on release day, and I'll post in here too.  I've never had a good release day before, mostly because my marketing skills were sub-par.  I've gotten a bit better now, partially thanks to the migraine which was Scout, so I'm hopeful.  We shall see.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Actually, Sir Graham's Secret ended on October 30th and was just declined today. That's a long time to wait for a rejection!


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> I've been keeping up with my K-boarder nominations though  I think I have found a record for the amount of days Scout has left someone in limbo. Death Gods ended on November 1st and still hasn't been decided as of today. Yeesh. Glad I didn't have to wait that long.


I have that one as well. Poor girl. I hope they pick it at this point.


----------



## Myra Kendrix

If you publish with Kindle Scout, do you get to write your own back-matter? Are you allowed to include links to your other books at the back? (ie. books that are published through regular KDP?) Can you promote your newsletter etc.?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I have to go back to work this morning. Some folks might wonder what I do for a living. Well, I won't give you a whole lot of details but basically I am a cubicle dust bunny. I sit in a cubicle all day long and try to look as if I actually know what I am doing.

Hey, I work for Fezzini just to pay the bills.


Here is today's list altered to add kboards member Michael Rohde to the ranking.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin by Daisy Philips
1 day left The Almshouse by Blanche King
3 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
7 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
8 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
14 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
15 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
17 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
18 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
21 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
21 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
24 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols



That's all I've got for today. I am off to storm the castle.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

CourtneyHunt71 said:


> Hi Bella and EBBrown,
> 
> Thank you so much! I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> So far, The Lost Art of Second Chances seems to be doing well in the rankings. It's not like with KDP--I have no other insight right now. Fingers crossed.
> 
> There were five of us with releases yesterday including Martin Crosbie and Laurel Osterkamp. A big day!
> 
> I'm still here and nominating all my fellow KBoard-ers. Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> Courtney


Hi Courtney  Couple quick questions -- Does the Scout program give you royalty reports through Author Central instead of through the KDP dashboard? I'm just curious, since that is how my Kindle Worlds reports come through. It's definitely different than the almost real-time way sales are reported through the KDP. 
Also, did you prepare your manuscript exactly as you would for publishing through KDP? I'm talking about the front matter, dedication, TOC, back matter, etc. I have read the guidelines and it says to submit a manuscript that is "ready to publish", so to me that means I should make it as if I were publishing it through KDP. Hope that makes sense. Thank for any insight (all these last second housekeeping questions, lol!).

Fingers crossed, I should have my entry up in the next few days. Looking forward to it.


----------



## blancheking

i think someone's messing with my scout link... it says i got 600 views yesterday, which is impossible considering i didn't promote it to a single person yesterday and according to my friends they didn't either. i don't know what to do except email amazon. i'm very concerned. has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Myra Kendrix said:


> If you publish with Kindle Scout, do you get to write your own back-matter? Are you allowed to include links to your other books at the back? (ie. books that are published through regular KDP?) Can you promote your newsletter etc.?


Yes.


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> i think someone's messing with my scout link... it says i got 600 views yesterday, which is impossible considering i didn't promote it to a single person yesterday and according to my friends they didn't either. i don't know what to do except email amazon. i'm very concerned. has this happened to anyone else?


Blanche, I'd seen, reading the thread from the start, that several folk said they had surges near the end. But beyond that no idea. Are you close to the first ones on the ending soon list? Other than that, I'd smile and say "Okay!"


----------



## blancheking

adanlerma said:


> Blanche, I'd seen, reading the thread from the start, that several folk said they had surges near the end. But beyond that no idea. Are you close to the first ones on the ending soon list? Other than that, I'd smile and say "Okay!"


i am near the end. the trouble is that according to my chart, they're all from facebook. i asked all my friends who have helped with the campaign; none of them did anything yesterday, and the one guy from the day before said he took it down after i mentioned the odd traffic from yesterday too. the only thing i can think of is maybe when i was promoting my link around facebook, someone from one of the groups either tried to help or just spammed my link.


----------



## BobW

Thanks, Skyla.  I am looking forward to reading yours as well.  Once I get through launching The Prophet of Marathon, I've got a lot of books to read!


----------



## Mike Rohde

Hello, I've seen several people on here mention using Thunderclap so I thought I'd give it a try. My pageviews are down to almost nothing and I'm ready for something new. I just hope I didn't start too late. I'm doing a free Thunderclap, so it will take three days for approval, and then I gave myself a couple of weeks to get 100 supporters, and the social media blast should go out a few days before the end of the campaign. The concern is that the Thunderclap campaign will extend past the Scout campaign, so many people might not get the Thunderclap until well after the Scout campaign ends. In that case, will the link to the Scout campaign still show the book and whatever stage it is currently in at the time?


----------



## ChristinaGarner

Tricia Owens said:


> Actually, Sir Graham's Secret ended on October 30th and was just declined today. That's a long time to wait for a rejection!


 Sorry to hear that. And yes, that is a while to keep you on pins and needles.

And thank you, Steve Vernon for the handy list! Makes it so much easier b/c while I try to keep up, I certainly might miss some. Just went through and made nominations.

Best of luck to all of you. As of now my plan is to give it a go as well with my current WIP so I appreciate hearing everyone's experiences.


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

This is in response to EBB Brown's question above but I'm not able to quote right now.

1) I included everything other than a TOC (author's note, acknowledgements, etc.). 

2) I believe that the royalty info does eventually appear in author central but as mine just published on Tuesday, I don't know for certain. Maybe a prior KS winner could assist? 

Good luck with your submission!

Courtney


----------



## Daisy P

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello, I've seen several people on here mention using Thunderclap so I thought I'd give it a try. My pageviews are down to almost nothing and I'm ready for something new. I just hope I didn't start too late. I'm doing a free Thunderclap, so it will take three days for approval, and then I gave myself a couple of weeks to get 100 supporters, and the social media blast should go out a few days before the end of the campaign. The concern is that the Thunderclap campaign will extend past the Scout campaign, so many people might not get the Thunderclap until well after the Scout campaign ends. In that case, will the link to the Scout campaign still show the book and whatever stage it is currently in at the time?


I was in the same position, views dwindling. I did my Thunder Clap so that it went off 5 days before the end. It worked and I've been H&T ever since.

And don't forget to include your book information and link in your signature here so it can be added to the voting list

Good luck


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Mark Gardner said:


> Not really a long time, the guidelines said 30-day campaign and 15-day decision window. TOR's initial rejection window is about 4 months.


In the beginning, KS said you'd hear back within a couple of days and the standard had been 48 hours. It's different now, obviously.


----------



## geronl

blancheking said:


> i think someone's messing with my scout link... it says i got 600 views yesterday, which is impossible considering i didn't promote it to a single person yesterday and according to my friends they didn't either. i don't know what to do except email amazon. i'm very concerned. has this happened to anyone else?


I went there and nominated it yesterday, so 2 or so of those views was probably me.


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> I was in the same position, views dwindling. I did my Thunder Clap so that it went off 5 days before the end. It worked and I've been H&T ever since.
> 
> And don't forget to include your book information and link in your signature here so it can be added to the voting list
> 
> Good luck


good luck daisy  last day!


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> good luck daisy  last day!


Thanks Blanche! And just one additional for you! Luck!!

Can't believe they added 14 books today. I can't imagine what it will be like when NaNoWriMo ends. I'm surprised they haven't increased H&T to 25 from 20 with the greater number of books added each week.


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> Thanks Blanche! And just one additional for you! Luck!!
> 
> Can't believe they added 14 books today. I can't imagine what it will be like when NaNoWriMo ends. I'm surprised they haven't increased H&T to 25 from 20 with the greater number of books added each week.


this is going to get very busy. scout still have books from november 1st in review. i hope they get published.


----------



## blancheking

Incoming: Rebel Princess and Follow the Dotted Line


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello, I've seen several people on here mention using Thunderclap so I thought I'd give it a try. My pageviews are down to almost nothing and I'm ready for something new. I just hope I didn't start too late. I'm doing a free Thunderclap, so it will take three days for approval, and then I gave myself a couple of weeks to get 100 supporters, and the social media blast should go out a few days before the end of the campaign. The concern is that the Thunderclap campaign will extend past the Scout campaign, so many people might not get the Thunderclap until well after the Scout campaign ends. In that case, will the link to the Scout campaign still show the book and whatever stage it is currently in at the time?


Hey Mike - I've put your Kindle Scout Campaign on my latest list. Good luck with it. Make sure you let me know when your Thunderclap is needing support and I'll be happy to sign up. We're all in the same boat together - might as well lean in and row.


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> i am near the end. the trouble is that according to my chart, they're all from facebook. i asked all my friends who have helped with the campaign; none of them did anything yesterday, and the one guy from the day before said he took it down after i mentioned the odd traffic from yesterday too. the only thing i can think of is maybe when i was promoting my link around facebook, someone from one of the groups either tried to help or just spammed my link.


I hope it all comes out well for you, Blanche!


----------



## blancheking

Welp, I think I found the cause of the view inflation. Apparently, my dear and well-intentioned friend purchased a gig for my campaign on fiverr; one of those "I will promote your link to 500,000 people on facebook" things. I'm still in the process of finding out the details of what happened, but at least the mystery is solved. Thanks guys for listening, and a heads up to fellow scouters: beware of fiverr.


----------



## geronl

blancheking said:


> Incoming: Rebel Princess


Congrats on being chosen


----------



## Daisy P

Well, it's done.  Ended with 137 hours H&T (that Thunder Clap really worked), but didn't hit a thousand views, so I'm not hopeful.

Good luck to everyone!  I'm off to nominate the next book on the list!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Friday - just in case you aren't that all into calendars and such.

It is a gray and rainy day up here in Halifax. The leaves on the oak tree outside of my office window are fluttering in the stiff morning breeze, the dead foliage shot through with streaks of dying yellow, gold and red and they look like a half a thousand small burning flags of don't-stop-me glory. My mind is a clutter of wonder and misapprehension and I am having a hard time finding a path towards my novel this morning but I will find myself a way. I pick up a pen and wave it like a torch in the air and then I wonder to myself just why I am waving a pen when I am typing upon a keyboard and just what exactly did I expect to accomplish by waving that pen?

Well - I suppose I might accidentally pen-swat that big ugly fruit fly that occasionally flits past me. It is way past his season and he ought to be frozen to death and he is wearing a tattoo on each wing - one says MURDER and the other says MUDDER.

How is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left The Almshouse by Blanche King
2 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
6 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
7 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
13 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
14 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
16 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
17 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
20 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
20 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
23 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

6 days left for me. Heading into the end stretch and my numbers have dropped quite a bit. The last 4 days I've been on the Hot list 0,9,11 and yesterday 0 hours. This after having 13 days at 24 hours per day. At 1,738 views and hoping I can hit 2,000 just for my own satisfaction. No clue what it all means...

Today my Thunderclap launches at 11:30am EST and I'm hoping it gives me a nice push for the last 6 days. Regardless, this has been a fun ride and I enjoy the positive back and forth with everyone on this board. 

Now to go stare at my numbers, kill a chicken and roll a set of bone dice to figure out what the future holds for my book. 

Armand


----------



## Steve Vernon

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Now to go stare at my numbers, kill a chicken and roll a set of bone dice to figure out what the future holds for my book.
> Armand


Just don't get any chicken blood on your book.


You ought to see a bit of a bump today or tomorrow, Armand. You are number three on the Kboard hit list and that ought to nudge you into the H&T. Your Thunderclap will help as well. Good luck to you - and save me some chicken.


----------



## Drifty

I Was disappointed when my novel Uncertain Origin was not selected after 569 of 720 Hours in Hot and Trending and 1,838 views. After sulking for a couple days and anal-izing why the passed on the book, I got back to work on my original plan to self publish. 
It was another learning experience but I finally hit the publish button yesterday.

I don't know how this will translate into sales but as of this morning my book ranks in the top 100 paid in one category and close in two more. Even if it tanks from here out I'm pretty happy with getting this far.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Organized Crime
#102 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Organized Crime
#146 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers

For those of you who were not selected - hang in there. There is life after Kindle Scout.
Uncertain Origin on Amazon at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017UP7BYU


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> Another day on not hitting the H&T... Oh well, at least I can still publish it through KDP.
> 20 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 146 Total page views
> Last updated November 13, 2015 5:10 AM EST


I wouldn't give up Mark. I have yours saved for a little closer in and still need to read the full excerpt (always try to) and it looked appealing.

Also, I notice several folk have a pic of the cover and a link to the KS page for their book in their KBoard signature. I plan to do that when it's my time (still several weeks away it looks like).

In the meantime, all the best Mark, and don't..give..up!


----------



## Daisy P

Drifty said:


> I Was disappointed when my novel Uncertain Origin was not selected after 569 of 720 Hours in Hot and Trending and 1,838 views. After sulking for a couple days and anal-izing why the passed on the book, I got back to work on my original plan to self publish.
> It was another learning experience but I finally hit the publish button yesterday.
> 
> I don't know how this will translate into sales but as of this morning my book ranks in the top 100 paid in one category and close in two more. Even if it tanks from here out I'm pretty happy with getting this far.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Organized Crime
> #102 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Organized Crime
> #146 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> 
> For those of you who were not selected - hang in there. There is life after Kindle Scout.
> Uncertain Origin on Amazon at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017UP7BYU


Good luck! I've got my copy (and One Eyed King and Char and everyone I get a link for!!!)

And good luck Blanche! You're up next!


----------



## adanlerma

Drifty said:


> ...as of this morning my book ranks in the top 100 paid in one category and close in two more. Even if it tanks from here out I'm pretty happy with getting this far.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Organized Crime
> #102 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Organized Crime
> #146 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> 
> For those of you who were not selected - hang in there. There is life after Kindle Scout.
> Uncertain Origin on Amazon at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017UP7BYU


Those are numbers I dream of Drifty, gives me hope, thank you for posting


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 6 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 7 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 13 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 14 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 16 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 17 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 20 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 20 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 23 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


Amelia, nominated your book just now.

Though not my usual genre to read, it was hard to resist characters and milieu of my home town Houston 

The pov voice sounds authentic and engaging. And esp liked the little female pov touches I would never have thought of on my own, like on the plane when Emily saw who was sitting next to her and crossed her legs, the right over the left away from him. And of course all her brother's nicknames for her.

It sounds and reads like a fun story. All the best for you


----------



## amyates

Wow, great numbers, Drifty! Thanks for sharing. 

Got Amelia nominated!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

adanlerma said:


> Amelia, nominated your book just now.
> 
> I also added Amelia to my open slot for nominations. Sounds interesting!
> 
> Armand


----------



## Mike Rohde

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Mike - I've put your Kindle Scout Campaign on my latest list. Good luck with it. Make sure you let me know when your Thunderclap is needing support and I'll be happy to sign up. We're all in the same boat together - might as well lean in and row.


Hi Steve,
Thanks for adding my book to your list! That's very cool you post that every day. My Thunderclap was approved overnight and I started a new thread on kboards to talk specifically about Thunderclaps. I included a short explanation (for those who don't know, like I didn't know myself as of a couple days ago) and a link to my Thunderclap as an example.

Here's a link to the new Thunderclap topic: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,226306.msg3159545.html#msg3159545

And here's a link to my Thunderclap: http://thndr.me/u0GYed


----------



## Daisy P

Did you check out the recently published books?  There are already 5 now for November after 8 in October and 8 in September.  Wonder if they are gearing up to publish more now that the submissions appear to be rising... or if it's just random

As previously mentioned, they'll probably get an influx after NaNoWriMo, especially since they are one of the sponsors.


----------



## blancheking

Drifty said:


> I Was disappointed when my novel Uncertain Origin was not selected after 569 of 720 Hours in Hot and Trending and 1,838 views. After sulking for a couple days and anal-izing why the passed on the book, I got back to work on my original plan to self publish.
> It was another learning experience but I finally hit the publish button yesterday.
> 
> I don't know how this will translate into sales but as of this morning my book ranks in the top 100 paid in one category and close in two more. Even if it tanks from here out I'm pretty happy with getting this far.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #23,267 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Organized Crime
> #102 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Organized Crime
> #146 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> 
> For those of you who were not selected - hang in there. There is life after Kindle Scout.
> Uncertain Origin on Amazon at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017UP7BYU


congratulations!


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> Here is today's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST day left The Almshouse by Blanche King
> 2 days left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 6 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 7 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 13 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 14 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 16 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 17 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 20 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 20 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 23 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


Moving to the next page. Happy Friday the 13th guys!


----------



## blancheking

I'm going on a trip tomorrow, so I'll post the h&t stats now

last day
487/696
no trending on November 3-8


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> I'm going on a trip tomorrow, so I'll post the h&t stats now
> 
> last day
> 487/696
> no trending on November 3-8


Got my vote. Interesting concept with a unique voice.


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks, I'll add the link to my signature this evening, when I get home from work.


You bet, look fwd to seeing it. You putting the cover up too?


----------



## blancheking

Thanks Felipe! 

They finally decided on Death God, the book that ended its campaign on November 1. I feel like I should buy the book anyway. The author clearly worked hard on it, and I can't imagine what it's like to wait two whole weeks for a decision.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Thanks Felipe!
> 
> They finally decided on Death God, the book that ended its campaign on November 1. I feel like I should buy the book anyway. The author clearly worked hard on it, and I can't imagine what it's like to wait two whole weeks for a decision.


Seriously, Blanche. I was looking forward to a positive outcome on that one based on how long they were taking. I sent the author an email, and offered for her to join us to share her experience. I'll buy it if she does self-publish. I really liked that one. Good luck on your final day, Blanche! You've got 2 nominations from this house. And have a good trip


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> Oh yeah. The old cover is already in my sig, so I'm gonna replace the whole thing with just the KS campaign info, and the new KS cover.


Mark, are any of your other titles directly or indirectly related to the book in KS? Like either of a series, same characters etc?


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> Thanks Felipe!
> 
> They finally decided on Death God, the book that ended its campaign on November 1. I feel like I should buy the book anyway. The author clearly worked hard on it, and I can't imagine what it's like to wait two whole weeks for a decision.


That would be very tough. I can't help but feel it must have been oh so close...


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> Nope, 16Sunsets is supposed to be the first in a series.


Sounds good. I guess you can experiment, see if you want to add one or two "other" of your better selling titles, or just feature you KS selection, cover & link.

Nice thing is, KBs makes it easy enough to change around. I did learn, and hopefully remember, to copy paste my code for my current sig in a little text file somewhere, so if / when I screw up the sig line, I have the original good code to work from


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> Seriously, Blanche. I was looking forward to a positive outcome on that one based on how long they were taking. I sent the author an email, and offered for her to join us to share her experience. I'll buy it if she does self-publish. I really liked that one. Good luck on your final day, Blanche! You've got 2 nominations from this house. And have a good trip


Thanks Jen! I thought Deathgod was close. I also liked Charlotte Gnoll, but Scout declined that one as well. Guess I will have to buy that book too. I think selection might be in part based on previous publications. Something like:

Sufficient H&T time: +1
Previous publication: +1
Genre: +1
Writing: +1
Presentation (cover, blurb): +1
Scout editor's opinion: +2

Get 5 or 6 points and you're published. At least, that's my guess.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Drifty - your numbers give me so much hope as I near the end of Sky Garden's KS campaign. You're at 16,000 overall right now - I'd love my books to sit there


----------



## Bbates024

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Drifty - your numbers give me so much hope as I near the end of Sky Garden's KS campaign. You're at 16,000 overall right now - I'd love my books to sit there


There is totally hope for good books that didn't make the final cut. Keep your head up, if you haven't been selected and know that you can still do extremely well.

I'm thinking about throwing in a paranormal Romance under my Pen name just for fun. I have one project to do before I can get started, but I figure hey why not.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Bbates024 said:


> I'm thinking about throwing in a paranormal Romance under my Pen name just for fun. I have one project to do before I can get started, but I figure hey why not.


I'd nominate it!  I love paranormal romance. And now you've started me thinking... I have a PNR series I'm considering devoting 2016 to. Maybe kick it off in KS? I will watch KS like a hawk for how yours goes


----------



## Daisy P

Just got the bad news on Blurt, Steve.  But looking forward to getting the buy link!!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Sorry, Steve! So sorry. I'm discovering emails I hate as much as spam in my inbox - these bad news ones. I hope you're going to self-pub it and capture the Christmas crowd with new kindles to fill.


----------



## TheBehrg

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Sorry, Steve! So sorry. I'm discovering emails I hate as much as spam in my inbox - these bad news ones. I hope you're going to self-pub it and capture the Christmas crowd with new kindles to fill.


Saw the news as well ... what a bummer! I was really hope Blurt would be chosen Steve. Looks like you've got a lot of support here regardless. Onward and Forward!


----------



## blancheking

I'm sorry Steve. We'll be waiting to buy the the book on this side.


----------



## Skyla

Sorry Steve.  I wish it was better news.  I hope you'll be joining the majority of us into self-publishing so I can get my copy!  December is going to be a big reading month for me   Gotta stock up as much as I can.  K-boarder books are first in line


----------



## DaleCoz

I just wanted to let the people who nominated Char in Kindle Scout know that I set up today as a free day as a thank you for your support. I was going to post here earlier but I'm a news junkie and got snared by the stuff happening in Paris. 

Bottom line, if you can over to Amazon before midnight Pacific Time, you can pick Char up for free. After that it goes to $2.99. I noticed a lot of links from here in my stats, so I just wanted to let you know.

And for those of you still in Scout campaigns: Good luck. I'm still scouting and nominating.


----------



## geronl

Bummer, Steve.


----------



## adanlerma

DaleCoz said:


> I just wanted to let the people who nominated Char in Kindle Scout know that I set up today as a free day as a thank you for your support. I was going to post here earlier but I'm a news junkie and got snared by the stuff happening in Paris.
> 
> Bottom line, if you can over to Amazon before midnight Pacific Time, you can pick Char up for free. After that it goes to $2.99. I noticed a lot of links from here in my stats, so I just wanted to let you know.
> 
> And for those of you still in Scout campaigns: Good luck. I'm still scouting and nominating.


Picked up a copy Dale, all the best!


----------



## adanlerma

Ditto everyone Steve, self publish if that works best for you, stay in touch, and all the best wishes.


----------



## amyates

Disappointed to about Blurt, Steve. Sorry!


----------



## blancheking

DaleCoz said:


> I just wanted to let the people who nominated Char in Kindle Scout know that I set up today as a free day as a thank you for your support. I was going to post here earlier but I'm a news junkie and got snared by the stuff happening in Paris.
> 
> Bottom line, if you can over to Amazon before midnight Pacific Time, you can pick Char up for free. After that it goes to $2.99. I noticed a lot of links from here in my stats, so I just wanted to let you know.
> 
> And for those of you still in Scout campaigns: Good luck. I'm still scouting and nominating.


Thank you  Just picked up a copy. I will enjoy reading it tonight


----------



## Skyla

DaleCoz said:


> I just wanted to let the people who nominated Char in Kindle Scout know that I set up today as a free day as a thank you for your support. I was going to post here earlier but I'm a news junkie and got snared by the stuff happening in Paris.
> 
> Bottom line, if you can over to Amazon before midnight Pacific Time, you can pick Char up for free. After that it goes to $2.99. I noticed a lot of links from here in my stats, so I just wanted to let you know.
> 
> And for those of you still in Scout campaigns: Good luck. I'm still scouting and nominating.


That is awesome Dale! I got my copy. My binge reading month is going to be awesome! So many good books to read. Soooo looking forward to it


----------



## TheBehrg

adanlerma said:


> Picked up a copy Dale, all the best!


Same here - hope the launch is successful!


----------



## TheBehrg

blancheking said:


> Sufficient H&T time: +1
> Previous publication: +1
> Genre: +1
> Writing: +1
> Presentation (cover, blurb): +1
> Scout editor's opinion: +2
> 
> Get 5 or 6 points and you're published. At least, that's my guess.


I think the first 5 things you have listed all attract the attention of the editors who make the real decisions. There have been too many books with fantastic covers, H&T time, blurbs, etc that have not been chosen. Ultimately, like most things in publishing, it comes down to timing and luck. Having the other things present (good cover, writing, etc) are a given, but it's impossible to know where your book might end up in Amazon's editorial decisions based on other books they have coming out, marketplace trends, risk appetite, etc. The goal for the campaign should be to attract an editor's attention, that simple, not stress about being in the H&T every second of every day (though I realize that's easier said than done).

It's also been encouraging to see a few authors whose first books were not selected submit again and win contracts the second time around. As authors we've always got to look at the long game!!


----------



## blancheking

TheBehrg said:


> It's also been encouraging to see a few authors whose first books were not selected submit again and win contracts the second time around. As authors we've always got to look at the long game!!


Which ones? I'd like to read their blogs sometimes and see what they have to say about the process.


----------



## Guest

Steve, I just got the email about Blurt. Very disappointed to see it wasn't selected but really hope you publish it because so many of us want to read it! 

I really hate getting those emails.  Hoping the books finishing up tonight and in the next few days have better luck.


----------



## blancheking

I'm free!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

All fingers crossed for you, Blanche! 

Dale, got my copy. Thank you


----------



## Guest

Blanche, I have a good feeling that you're going to get it. Good luck!


I am super frustrated. I spent 50 bucks on an FB ad and it literally made zero difference. In views or in H&T. I haven't been H&T for a week. My views aren't even close to 4 figures. And I have 12 days left. It's just not looking good... If the views are how we get the editors' attention, I am screwed. (Sorry for the whine. I just need a vent)

And they added 10 books last night. 12 the night before. So many books. I can't even imagine what it will be like post-NaNo!

I will say that some of the people who have nominated have contacted me and I have used them as ARC readers. I got a really kind email from someone who read the book in a day and wrote me to tell me she loved it so much. So that felt good. If I don't get picked I am publishing it the next day. It's ready. I'm ready. Someone put me out of my misery.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well - by now a lot of you know that A BLURT IN TIME did not make it into the Kindle Scout program. I always kind of figured that Blurt wasn't quite the exact book for Kindle Scout but it has been one heck of a ride and I have learned more than a few things and I still aim to get another book entered into Kindle Scout - most likely before Christmas hits.

I'm not giving up and you folks are still going to see me hanging around the Kboards Kindle Scout thread.


I've been up for an hour and I have already uploaded A BLURT IN TIME into the Kindle portal - so it should be available in e-print within the next few days. I've also got a Createspace cover already constructed and I plan a paperback release within the next week or so.

I'll be releasing A BLURT IN TIME as a 99 cent promotion but I will be bumping the price up to $2.99 - probably by December. I had contemplated going Kindle Select - but there are quite a few options available for me through Kobo - so while I type this kboards entry on one screen, my Kobo portal is likewise chewing into Blurt. Otherwise I would have happily have released BLURT as a freebie so that all of you folks here could grab it for free.

(Note: A BLURT IN TIME is NOW available on Amazon. I will be notifying the folks at Kindle Scout - but you folks here can just check out my signature, if you'd like.)


I am NOT beaten - not by a long shot. I have been writing and selling my work for about forty years. If I haven't given up yet I do not expect that I ever will.

I want to thank EVERYONE here for all of the help and support that you have given me. I got my cover lined up thanks to a connection I made on this thread. I got my submission and I learned how to pester people creatively upon Facebook and Twitter - thanks to this thread. I have learned how to clap with thunder and make my head talk - thanks to the good people on this thread. That is what kboards is all about - writers helping other writers.

Thanks all. I'm going to be pretty busy this morning - but come this afternoon I expect to reach new heights as I climb up onto the roof to re-adjust the heating cables to be ready for this coming winter.

I have waffles and fine dark maple syrup simmering in my belly and a cup of hot tea to help rev my engines.

How is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
5 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
6 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
12 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
13 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
15 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
16 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
21 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
21 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
22 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

My Thunderclap went off yesterday before noon. I hadn't been Hot the previous day at all or yesterday morning. I'd averaged about 35 views per day lately.

Yesterday's numbers: 12 hours on the Hot list and 157 views. I consider it a win and nice boost. Now at 1,895 views with 5 days left. I should be able to break 2,000 views and have 462 of 576 hours in Hot. Hoping these factors are good enough coupled with my track record in sales, number of titles out and the Scout team likes my book. 

Getting all of these emails is getting me antsy again, but I know this is a win/win for all of us. I'm sure Steve and others can self-pub and use the momentum of this program to generate some nice sales. 

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm not giving up and you folks are still going to see me hanging around the Kboards Kindle Scout thread.
> 
> 
> I have waffles and fine dark maple syrup simmering in my belly and a cup of hot tea to help rev my engines.


So glad you'll still be around Steve


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
> 5 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
> 6 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
> 12 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 13 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 15 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 16 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 21 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 21 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 22 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols


Amelia, finished the rest of your excerpt. Thought it maintained its youthful fun energy well. Liked that the two love interests know they're potentially entangled, and isn't left dangling whether they'll realize the connection or not.

Then, with the sudden (and believable) teen turn of emotions on Emily's part, it was a perfect way to end the excerpt. Nice


----------



## Steve Vernon

adanlerma said:


> So glad you'll still be around Steve


Actually, I am a bit more of a "square".


----------



## Skyla

Such a great attitude Steve!  Can't wait to dig in.


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Actually, I am a bit more of a "square".


Ahhhaha &#128522; Nice!


----------



## Skyla

I've got: Uncertain Origin, A Blurt in Time, The One-Eyed King, Char & The Lost Art of Second Chances on my Kindle now.  I also have The Prophet of Marathon for pre-order.  I have many others, but K-boarders are first on my to-read list.  Oh, and Lisa, I picked up my copy of Betrayal's Price  

I might not be able to wait for December to read.  Shhhh don't tell my professors


----------



## Steve Vernon

Skyla said:


> I've got: Uncertain Origin, A Blurt in Time, The One-Eyed King, Char & The Lost Art of Second Chances on my Kindle now. I also have The Prophet of Marathon for pre-order. I have many others, but K-boarders are first on my to-read list. Oh, and Lisa, I picked up my copy of Betrayal's Price
> 
> I might not be able to wait for December to read. Shhhh don't tell my professors


Thanks, Skyla - that made my evening.


----------



## greatbrit

Hi Steve, and everyone, I'm brand new to this forum, so first off, sorry you didn't make it, I thought your opening to Blurt was hilarious, and best of luck with your wherever you take it next. I have been very active on WriteOn, been there a year, so I know (and voted for) Mark and Blanche. I just voted for Amelia as she's got one day left, but haven't voted for anyone else here yet as my dance card has been full helping out the WriteOn crowd. I was already aware of Alix because I loved the cover on Amanda. I'm not sure yet who else I might know on kboards. I am wondering (hoping) if there's a chance to get on the countdown list. My book, Perfect Chloe: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZN465MRQH62Y , was hot for the first four days, but page views rapidly dwindled from 80 to 20, and not been in hot for a couple of days. It has 23 days to go.

Thanks very much,
Paul


----------



## adanlerma

greatbrit said:


> My book, Perfect Chloe: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZN465MRQH62Y , was hot for the first four days, but page views rapidly dwindled from 80 to 20, and not been in hot for a couple of days. It has 23 days to go.
> 
> Thanks very much,
> Paul


Hi Paul, welcome! 

I'm hoping to have a book on KS in 2-3 weeks myself. Will try to read your excerpt soon. All the best wishes for you in KS


----------



## BobW

Skyla said:



> I've got: Uncertain Origin, A Blurt in Time, The One-Eyed King, Char & The Lost Art of Second Chances on my Kindle now. I also have The Prophet of Marathon for pre-order. I have many others, but K-boarders are first on my to-read list. Oh, and Lisa, I picked up my copy of Betrayal's Price
> 
> I might not be able to wait for December to read. Shhhh don't tell my professors


Thank, Skyla! Excited to read all of these (and yours)!


----------



## greatbrit

adanlerma said:


> Hi Paul, welcome!
> 
> I'm hoping to have a book on KS in 2-3 weeks myself. Will try to read your excerpt soon. All the best wishes for you in KS


Thanks very much Felipe (can we switch names please, Felipe Adan Lerma sounds like it was born to be famous). I'll look out for yours too of course, and will make sure to keep my three nominations full. I'm off now to figure out how you all got your book covers in the signature


----------



## Skyla

Steve & Bob glad to help and get some enjoyment in too!  

So I totally slacked on homework today and instead devoured The Lost Art of Second Chances (I was in a romantic mood I guess).  Great read Courtney!  I'm sure you're still lurking around here from time to time.  I loved the back and forth between the past and present.  The flow was excellent.  I'll be looking into your other books when I get through my to-read pile.  So many books, so little time.

Which one shall I read next?  Hmmm I think it will depend on my mood at the time, since they're all so different, but I'll have all read by the end of the year.


----------



## blancheking

Nothing beats a great day with friends 

I have Amelia, Armand, and Jenny on my list. Good luck guys. You all have great blurbs and very professional covers. Fingers crossed and looking forward to seeing you on this side of the waiting room.

Paul  it's good to see you here! Welcome! This thread's has been a lifesaver in terms of gathering support and data. Also the success stories of those who self published are really encouraging.


----------



## blancheking

Kindle Scout staffers are working on Saturday.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - it is Sunday morning and I have got a few hours to work on my NaNoWriMo manuscript before I go to my day job this afternoon. Being a full time cubicle dust bunny is a whole lot harder than folks might think. There is an awful lot of effort that goes into maintaining the proper look of advanced agitation whenever one of the bosses pass by. You have to look JUST worried and frantic enough for them to think "Whew, this guy is really working." without looking so flustered that they think "Whew, this guy REALLY cannot cut it."

How is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Game Changer by Amelia Whitmore
4 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
5 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
11 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
12 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
14 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
15 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
20 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
20 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
21 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
22 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley

(updated to add Paul Westley into the mix)


----------



## adanlerma

greatbrit said:


> Thanks very much Felipe (can we switch names please, Felipe Adan Lerma sounds like it was born to be famous). I'll look out for yours too of course, and will make sure to keep my three nominations full. I'm off now to figure out how you all got your book covers in the signature


Ahhhaha, it's been a long time since someone said that 'bout my full name, lol! If it ever pays off that way I'll have to thank my dad for passing it along to me 

And looks like you have your books in the sig line. You can also add text saying you have one up for nominations and even put the link to your KS listing.

Take care then


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> ...
> Paul  it's good to see you here! Welcome! This thread's has been a lifesaver in terms of gathering support and data. Also the success stories of those who self published are really encouraging.


Hi Blanche  Hope you hear soon, with good news of course. Yes, I've been looking around a little already, looks like a fantastic forum.


----------



## greatbrit

adanlerma said:


> Ahhhaha, it's been a long time since someone said that 'bout my full name, lol! If it ever pays off that way I'll have to thank my dad for passing it along to me
> 
> And looks like you have your books in the sig line. You can also add text saying you have one up for nominations and even put the link to your KS listing.
> 
> Take care then


Thanks very much Felipe. Yes, only took me three hours to figure it out  And thanks for the text tip; I just added my begging letter


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

blancheking said:


> Nothing beats a great day with friends
> 
> I have Amelia, Armand, and Jenny on my list. Good luck guys. You all have great blurbs and very professional covers. Fingers crossed and looking forward to seeing you on this side of the waiting room.
> 
> Paul  it's good to see you here! Welcome! This thread's has been a lifesaver in terms of gathering support and data. Also the success stories of those who self published are really encouraging.


Thanks! Hoping to be on that side... do they serve warm cookies?

Armand


----------



## greatbrit

Mark Gardner said:


> Hey, Paul! I'm not as active here, so it's nice to see a familiar face.


Familiar face, or professional stalker, it's a fine line  Great to see you here Mark, good luck with your next submission.


----------



## Steve Vernon

greatbrit said:


> Thanks very much Felipe. Yes, only took me three hours to figure it out  And thanks for the text tip; I just added my begging letter


And I have just added PERFECT CHLOE to the kboard Kindle Scout list!


----------



## greatbrit

Thank you very much Steve   Begging is so underrated


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> My Thunderclap went off yesterday before noon..Yesterday's numbers: 12 hours on the Hot list and 157 views. I consider it a win and nice boost. Now at 1,895 views with 5 days left. I should be able to break 2,000 views and have 462 of 576 hours in Hot. Hoping these factors are good enough coupled with my track record in sales, number of titles out and the Scout team likes my book.
> 
> Armand


Armand, read your full excerpt and nominated your book last night.

Thought it was deceptively simple appearing, with very nice very interesting layers of characters and settings. Really liked the variety of scene changes in such a relatively short time frame and excerpt.

I worried at first the narrator's voice would veer into continual snarkiness but it walked the edge between that and moments of seriousness and actually matured into some nice self reflection - "Arrogance was always my worst enemy. I'd ruffled his feathers and now he was pissed. He'd not make many more mistakes from this moment on..."

But the narrator and Marissa's relationship's my fav so far - "Tasty, tasty murder. I know you too well."

Like I said. Nicely layered. 

Best wishes, Armand


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

adanlerma said:


> Armand, read your full excerpt and nominated your book last night.
> 
> Thought it was deceptively simple appearing, with very nice very interesting layers of characters and settings. Really liked the variety of scene changes in such a relatively short time frame and excerpt.
> 
> I worried at first the narrator's voice would veer into continual snarkiness but it walked the edge between that and moments of seriousness and actually matured into some nice self reflection - "Arrogance was always my worst enemy. I'd ruffled his feathers and now he was p*ssed. He'd not make many more mistakes from this moment on..."
> 
> But the narrator and Marissa's relationship's my fav so far - "Tasty, tasty murder. I know you too well."
> 
> Like I said. Nicely layered.
> 
> Best wishes, Armand


Thank you very much! This book is a big departure from what I normally write. Zombies and horror with adult themes and language. I wanted "Dirty Deeds" to not only get me into the crime thriller arena but do it mainstream. My longtime fans who've read it love it so far, and no matter what it will see the light of day.

Armand


----------



## Daisy P

Hey, everyone.  My waiting game continues.  Blanche, good luck.  Everyone else:  I'm continuing to nominate according to the schedule!


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> Hey, everyone. My waiting game continues. Blanche, good luck. Everyone else: I'm continuing to nominate according to the schedule!


You're doing great. The other book I nominated that ended the same day as yours was declined yesterday evening. (I'm still surprised Scout staffers work on Saturdays.) They must be reading yours thoroughly  Fingers crossed and good news seem to come out either before or on different days as bad news.

Side note: does anyone know if sequels to already scout-selected books are automatically selected? it looks like the author of winter peril launched its sequel stormy peril 10 days ago.


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> You're doing great. The other book I nominated that ended the same day as yours was declined yesterday evening. (I'm still surprised Scout staffers work on Saturdays.) They must be reading yours thoroughly  Fingers crossed and good news seem to come out either before or on different days as bad news.
> 
> Side note: does anyone know if sequels to already scout-selected books are automatically selected? it looks like the author of winter peril launched its sequel stormy peril 10 days ago.


Thanks, Blanche!

I saw another sequel a while back. The Sirens book with the water in the covers. The first book was in KS. The 2nd book was submitted and accepted but it looked like she had to g through the full process too.


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> Thanks, Blanche!
> 
> I saw another sequel a while back. The Sirens book with the water in the covers. The first book was in KS. The 2nd book was submitted and accepted but it looked like she had to g through the full process too.


excellent. i will pick up this book before it gets away then


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Blanche - did you feel that virtual hug? Your comment about the professional-looking cover of Sky Garden was the boost I needed this Monday morning. I made that cover! ($2 in canva.com) and I've been worried if I'd cursed Sky Garden with a lousy look. Thank you!!! 

PS this last week of campaigning is shredding my nerves. Well, that and finishing the book I want to release next month. Coffee!!!!


----------



## blancheking

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Blanche - did you feel that virtual hug? Your comment about the professional-looking cover of Sky Garden was the boost I needed this Monday morning. I made that cover! ($2 in canva.com) and I've been worried if I'd cursed Sky Garden with a lousy look. Thank you!!!
> 
> PS this last week of campaigning is shredding my nerves. Well, that and finishing the book I want to release next month. Coffee!!!!


Aww *hugs back*  You're doing great! The last week is hard, but hang in there! We're due for some good news soon, and I just know there will be a few more books on our list that will make it in.

Fingers crossed for the next week!


----------



## thesios

I am glad mine is almost over and done.

I am going to bed and wait for an email cha ching


----------



## TheBehrg

blancheking said:


> Which ones? I'd like to read their blogs sometimes and see what they have to say about the process.


I know Joshua Jacobs won with his second entrance, The Withering. Believe there were a few others as well... I'll ask everyone and see.


----------



## TheBehrg

Daisy P said:


> I saw another sequel a while back. The Sirens book with the water in the covers. The first book was in KS. The 2nd book was submitted and accepted but it looked like she had to g through the full process too.


Correct, there have been a few Kindle Scout authors who have already won with second titles, but they had to go through the whole process again so no guarantee. To my knowledge the dual winners have been:

Jim Morris (What Lies Within & Melophobia)
Jake Lingwall (Freelancer series)
T.L. Zalecki (Sirens series)
Lisa Gardner (Billionaire series)

Both Victoria Pinder and Monte Dutton are running their second campaigns at the moment as well!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Shhh...

I am hiding from Monday.


I shouldn't hide, really. I woke up this morning knowing EXACTLY what sort of an angle-of-approach to make my NaNoWriMo project work as a novel. The last two chapters I had written were just wheel-spinners and I was beginning to lose hope - but, like I said, I woke up this morning and I could see the tracks in the woods like they had sprayed onto the novel path in fluorescent hunting orange.

Of course, it was three in the morning so I had to resist the urge to run to my office and commence typing. I clubbed myself back to sleep and woke up in time for breakfast - the idea still firm in my brain. I had the morning with my wife and went outside to prune the rose hedge and now I am ready to get down to shaping that novel.

How is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
4 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
10 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
11 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
13 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
14 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
19 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
19 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
20 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
21 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley

GOOD LUCK AMELIA!!!


----------



## thesios

here are my final stats

H&T: 189 / 720 I had 2 good streaks , 47 hours over the last 2 days and a 148 

810 pages viewed

good luck to you'all


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Shhh...
> 
> I am hiding from Monday.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't hide, really. I woke up this morning knowing EXACTLY what sort of an angle-of-approach to make my NaNoWriMo project work as a novel. The last two chapters I had written were just wheel-spinners and I was beginning to lose hope - but, like I said, I woke up this morning and I could see the tracks in the woods like they had sprayed onto the novel path in fluorescent hunting orange.
> 
> GOOD LUCK AMELIA!!!


Ahhhahah!  That happens to me during yoga. Started jotting notes (thoughts) down in my phone (text app). Ommmm


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

3 days left for me... actually woke up having a nightmare someone from Amazon called me on Saturday night while I was out to dinner for my birthday (yes, it really will be my 46th B-day on Sat) to tell me how horrible my book was. I had it on speaker phone and the restaurant was silent while they listened to my plummet. 

Not too stressed about it, right?

I broke 2,000 views so there is that... 510 of 624 hours in Hot and since my Thunderclap hit I've been in the last 60+ hours straight, which is a good sign I hope. 

Updated my nominations down the list. Good luck Jenny and Alison! Glad you stuck around, Steve! 

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> 3 days left for me... actually woke up having a nightmare someone from Amazon called me on Saturday night while I was out to dinner for my birthday (yes, it really will be my 46th B-day on Sat) to tell me how horrible my book was. I had it on speaker phone and the restaurant was silent while they listened to my plummet.
> 
> ....
> 
> Updated my nominations down the list. Good luck Jenny and Alison! Glad you stuck around, Steve!
> 
> Armand


Now THAT is a nightmare, lol!

All I can say Armand is, I read your whole excerpt, and it's in line with some of the better mystery/thriller books I've come across, and that includes Chandler and Evanivich 

If you're not chosen I'm buying it.

All the best


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> You're doing great. The other book I nominated that ended the same day as yours was declined yesterday evening. (I'm still surprised Scout staffers work on Saturdays.) They must be reading yours thoroughly  Fingers crossed and good news seem to come out either before or on different days as bad news.


Wow, Saturday? That was quick.

Now biting what nails I have left. At least I can assume I'm getting a good read. Low on the views and H&T, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If it's a no, then I'll be self publishing pretty quickly afterwards.

Good luck to everyone waiting and everyone in the queue!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

adanlerma said:


> Now THAT is a nightmare, lol!
> 
> All I can say Armand is, I read your whole excerpt, and it's in line with some of the better mystery/thriller books I've come across, and that includes Chandler and Evanivich
> 
> If you're not chosen I'm buying it.
> 
> All the best


You put me in the same sentence with two big hitters, lol... I'm not worthy but I'll take a compliment so thank you!

I feel much better today because a publisher has put out a feeler for what I'll do with the series if Kindle Scout doesn't pick it up, so I might have another option besides self-publishing once the smoke clears.

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Daisy P said:


> Wow, Saturday? That was quick.
> 
> Now biting what nails I have left. At least I can assume I'm getting a good read. Low on the views and H&T, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If it's a no, then I'll be self publishing pretty quickly afterwards.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting and everyone in the queue!


All the best Daisy. Still showing as under review in my Past Nominations page. Still think the humor and dual (girl and the guy) deep pov was nicely done and interesting. Here's hoping for a free copy, lol!


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I feel much better today because a publisher has put out a feeler for what I'll do with the series if Kindle Scout doesn't pick it up, so I might have another option besides self-publishing once the smoke clears.
> 
> Armand


Not surprised Armand


----------



## Daisy P

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I feel much better today because a publisher has put out a feeler for what I'll do with the series if Kindle Scout doesn't pick it up, so I might have another option besides self-publishing once the smoke clears.
> 
> Armand


Very cool! Keep us posted!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Daisy P said:


> Very cool! Keep us posted!


I will. I intend to stay in this group long after my book is published or rejected and keep everyone updated and help everyone else with nominations and support.

Armand


----------



## blancheking

something tells me someone is going to get news by the end of the day...

sidenote: hopes and emotions aside, reversion and splintered both look like shoo-ins for getting picked.


----------



## TheBehrg

Picked up Blurt today Steve -- looking forward to the read.


----------



## Dmalcs

Hi guys. Sorry I've been kind of absent lately, but nano. Just letting you know that I'm still keeping up with everyone's progress and with my nominations. And I'm looking forward to reading Armand's book when they pick it for publication. (Or in the very unlikely event that they don't)


----------



## Daisy P

TheBehrg said:


> Picked up Blurt today Steve -- looking forward to the read.


Me Too!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Armand, I had a hysterical giggle at your dream. Gosh, this is tough. You have enviable stats though! Mine aren't even half that! "Dirty Deeds" will be picked - and while I'm happy for you, I'm happy for me, too, because then I'll get it free  

Steve, I just picked up Blurt. Looking forward to it


----------



## blancheking

I guess Good News Monday is over. Time for Bad News Tuesday.


----------



## ChristinaGarner

Armand, that is some nightmare! Sounds like it won't happen that way though 

Up to date on my noms. Good luck everyone!


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Shhh...
> 
> I am hiding from Monday.


Hide no more, your book is out and being bought 

from Amazon:
Thanks, Adan!
A Blurt In Time: The Tale of a Time Traveling Toilet will be auto-delivered wirelessly to Adan's 2nd Kindle via Amazon Whispernet. You can go to your Kindle to start reading.

But really, 99¢ ? Is it on sale?

Or, if / when you decide you don't need to go wide with it, at 275 pages, you could put it in Kindle Unlimited and, when read front to back, make about 4x the 99 cent commission (unless that's changed).

Just something _more_ to consider, lol! Best wishes, Steve.


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> I guess Good News Monday is over. Time for Bad News Tuesday.


Shhhh Shhhh. Don't think that way!


----------



## blancheking

Really trying to think positive thoughts. The following is not one of them:

Has anyone else noticed the most number of books chosen in a month is 11 and 5 have already been chosen this month? There are still a lot of great books left for the month (8 kboarders and hot books like Reversion, Splintered, The Amish Sisters Book) This is going to be a long month.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Blanche - they'll choose extra books this month so there are plenty to stuff new Christmas kindles  And yes, I'm thinking determinedly optimistic thoughts!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Glad you stuck around, Steve!
> Armand


Thanks, Armand. This thread is my favorite part of kboards.



TheBehrg said:


> Picked up Blurt today Steve -- looking forward to the read.


Thanks, TheBehrg - hope you enjoy the read.



Daisy P said:


> Me Too!


Thanks to you too - Daisy P! 



Jenny Schwartz said:


> Steve, I just picked up Blurt. Looking forward to it


Thanks to you as well, Jenny! 



adanlerma said:


> Hide no more, your book is out and being bought  But really, 99¢ ? Is it on sale? Or, if / when you decide you don't need to go wide with it, at 275 pages, you could put it in Kindle Unlimited and, when read front to back, make about 4x the 99 cent commission (unless that's changed).


Thanks, Felipe. Yes, 99 cents IS a sale - and I'll be keeping it at that rate until the first week of December. I have A BLURT IN TIME signed up for two separate Black Friday / Cyber Monday promotions, in addition to running a separate TalkingHead for it - so I am hoping to move a few copies by the end of the month. And yes, I did give some serious thought to going Kindle Unlimited - but I'm one of the beta testers for the new Kobo promotion system and I really wanted something new to promote with Kobo.


----------



## Guest

blancheking said:


> Really trying to think positive thoughts. The following is not one of them:
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the most number of books chosen in a month is 11 and 5 have already been chosen this month? There are still a lot of great books left for the month (8 kboarders and hot books like Reversion, Splintered, The Amish Sisters Book) This is going to be a long month.


I fully expect you're going to be one of those books. Seriously. I would bet on it. I can't wait to hear!

Armand, your stats blow me away. I am so stoked for you but I am now crying into my boxed wine because I only have a THIRD of your views.

No H&T today. I was 12 hours yesterday which makes my total 111 hours hot and trending and only 676 views. With less than 10 days left. I doubt, at this rate, that I will even get read. I'm actually setting myself up for the rejection, my book is fully fully edited now (I noticed a couple of small errors on a final read which I was horrified by) and I made the author name a little bolder on the cover. So as soon as I get that email, I am hitting up KDP. The second book in the series is also done! So I will publish both on the same day. So if you're into steamy romance starring a hot soccer player in Scotland... I'm your book. 

I do love the support of this thread and plan on always taking part and rooting for those brave enough to embark on this journey. Y'all rock.


----------



## greatbrit

Do we have stats anywhere of the views and hot list hours of books that were published?  I have heard several reports of books with poor stats that got published, and great stats that didn't.

Never give up Belle. I, and I imagine everyone here, is rooting for you.

And of course fingers crossed for Blanche.  I'm looking forward to my free book


----------



## Guest

greatbrit said:


> Do we have stats anywhere of the views and hot list hours of books that were published? I have heard several reports of books with poor stats that got published, and great stats that didn't.
> 
> Never give up Belle. I, and I imagine everyone here, is rooting for you.
> 
> And of course fingers crossed for Blanche. I'm looking forward to my free book


Thank you, Paul. And I'm rooting for you too! We will see. It WOULD be nice to know what final stats were on some of the books published. Some of them have mentioned it here in this thread which has been so generous.


----------



## blancheking

Happy birthday Armand. I hope you get the good news before your birthday. 

Belle, I don't have his numbers either . And I think The Eagle Tree had somewhere between 100-300 H&T hours, and it was the only book selected mid last month. We're due for a good romance this month.

As for me... worst comes to worst, there's always direct publishing right? I found a good way to pass time today. I workshopped another short story from storage and put it in kindle. It'll be free (or free as long as Amazon will let me keep it that way.) Since I learned a lot from publishing the previous one, I thought this would give me another chance to study the market. Now if only my papers will write themselves so I can do NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I was up early this morning and wrote a wonderfully stirring ode to coffee and creativity - and when I hit the button to enter it into our kboards thread, kboards took it's daily morning siesta and all of those wonderful words were lost into the e-abyss. And let me tell you, they were soul-stirring. Somebody would have read those words and rattled off a Nobel prize-winning novel of zombie nutrition seasoned with a careful juxtaposition of reality television politics cunningly constructed around the little-known practice of early Babylonian ritual minstrel-circumcision.

How is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
3 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
9 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
10 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
12 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
13 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
18 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
18 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
19 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
20 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley


----------



## greatbrit

I just voted Armand and Jenny, and just finished Armand's book preview.  WOW! Loved it.  It had better win because I'm going to be really p****d if I have to actually pay for it.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

2 days left, 84 straight hours in Hot... would be really nice to go straight through. I've been retweeting all of the tweets from the Thunderclap from the 13th as well as making sure at least one of my posts for one of the Fb Retweet Groups is posting about it. 

2,091 views. I'm not bragging because in 2 days I could be rejected, but then at least everyone can get an idea of what numbers I hit. If I get accepted the hidden variables will determine it, anyway. I'd like to think at this late point someone on their side has read the book and is just waiting to pull the trigger yes or no. 

I thought the 30 days was going to be nerve-wracking. From what I'm reading here and on Twitter, the wait after might be harder. At least in the 30 days you get a nifty countdown. 

OK, everyone enjoy their day... I'm off to promote a zombie box set I just released today. 

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> 2 days left, 84 straight hours in Hot... would be really nice to go straight through. I've been retweeting all of the tweets from the Thunderclap from the 13th as well as making sure at least one of my posts for one of the Fb Retweet Groups is posting about it.
> 
> 2,091 views. I'm not bragging because in 2 days I could be rejected, but then at least everyone can get an idea of what numbers I hit. If I get accepted the hidden variables will determine it, anyway. I'd like to think at this late point someone on their side has read the book and is just waiting to pull the trigger yes or no.
> 
> I thought the 30 days was going to be nerve-wracking. From what I'm reading here and on Twitter, the wait after might be harder. At least in the 30 days you get a nifty countdown.
> 
> OK, everyone enjoy their day... I'm off to promote a zombie box set I just released today.
> 
> Armand


But what I want to know is, is today your birthday, Armand


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

adanlerma said:


> But what I want to know is, is today your birthday, Armand


Nope. Saturday November 21st is my 46th birthday. Spending the weekend in nearby St. Augustine FL with my wife, who already knows I'll be checking my email every 46.8 seconds until I get an answer from Kindle Scout

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Nope. Saturday November 21st is my 46th birthday. Spending the weekend in nearby St. Augustine FL with my wife, who already knows I'll be checking my email every 46.8 seconds until I get an answer from Kindle Scout
> 
> Armand


Well every 46.8 seconds sounds like a good compromise 

Camped with my kids in the 70s at St Augustine when I was in the Air Force (Ft Walton Bch).

Pending other good news from KS, happy early birthday wishes, Armand. Getting half way to 92 is no slight feat.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Mark Gardner said:


> I've got nominations in for Jenny and that Jersey kid who escaped to Florida.


I'm going to guess its a bit warmer down here in Jax right now... but you's guys can take the kid from Jersey but ya can't take the Jersey outta the kid

Armand


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Mark Gardner said:


> What exit?


LOL... you know, if you're not from jersey, that question is offensive. Like saying Joisey, which my father-in-law does to drive me nuts.

Exit 117.

Armand


----------



## blancheking

this exit question was literally dinner conversation at my house yesterday. the people from the east coast kept referring to exits as numbers, and west coasters kept referring to them as streets


----------



## Skyla

Well, it's release day for me and I'm definitely nervous. I've never had a good release day before, partially because I've never done much to promote my books. I learned a lot about promoting during my Scout Campaign and I'm really hoping that this will transfer over to a better day one for me now. I guess we'll see.

Faezed & Confused on Amazon

I'm still keeping up on my nominations. I've got Armand, Jenny & Alison in there now. Looking forward to hearing good news for Blanche, Daisy & Amelia. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Daisy P

Skyla said:


> Well, it's release day for me and I'm definitely nervous. I've never had a good release day before, partially because I've never done much to promote my books. I learned a lot about promoting during my Scout Campaign and I'm really hoping that this will transfer over to a better day one for me now. I guess we'll see.
> 
> Faezed & Confused on Amazon
> 
> I'm still keeping up on my nominations. I've got Armand, Jenny & Alison in there now. Looking forward to hearing good news for Blanche, Daisy & Amelia. Good luck to everyone!


I've already got my copy!! Good luck!!! And good luck to everyone still waiting!!

Diary: November 17th, 12:37 pm: I am now halfway through the 5th day of my self-imposed torture. It is getting so that I dread the vibration of my cell phone signalling another new email has been received only to be disappointed again. While I'm, naturally hoping for a positive response, I am moving quickly to the point of I JUST WANT TO KNOW.


----------



## Skyla

Daisy P said:


> I've already got my copy!! Good luck!!! And good luck to everyone still waiting!!
> 
> Diary: November 17th, 12:37 pm: I am now halfway through the 5th day of my self-imposed torture. It is getting so that I dread the vibration of my cell phone signalling another new email has been received only to be disappointed again. While I'm, naturally hoping for a positive response, I am moving quickly to the point of I JUST WANT TO KNOW.


Thanks Daisy!  And I totally get that frustration/optimism. Limbo is a horrible place to be, especially when it stretches on. Hoping for news soon, good news!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Skyla said:


> Well, it's release day for me and I'm definitely nervous. I've never had a good release day before, partially because I've never done much to promote my books. I learned a lot about promoting during my Scout Campaign and I'm really hoping that this will transfer over to a better day one for me now. I guess we'll see.
> 
> Faezed & Confused on Amazon
> 
> I'm still keeping up on my nominations. I've got Armand, Jenny & Alison in there now. Looking forward to hearing good news for Blanche, Daisy & Amelia. Good luck to everyone!


Good luck! Nice ranking so far, which is a good sign! Let me know if you tweet about it and I'll share it to all of my Twitter followers.

Armand


----------



## Skyla

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Good luck! Nice ranking so far, which is a good sign! Let me know if you tweet about it and I'll share it to all of my Twitter followers.
> 
> Armand


Thanks Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Skyla said:


> Well, it's release day for me and I'm definitely nervous. I've never had a good release day before, partially because I've never done much to promote my books. I learned a lot about promoting during my Scout Campaign and I'm really hoping that this will transfer over to a better day one for me now. I guess we'll see.
> 
> Faezed & Confused on Amazon
> 
> I'm still keeping up on my nominations. I've got Armand, Jenny & Alison in there now. Looking forward to hearing good news for Blanche, Daisy & Amelia. Good luck to everyone!


So glad you have your book in Kindle Unlimited, Skyla! Thank so much


----------



## Skyla

adanlerma said:


> So glad you have your book in Kindle Unlimited, Skyla! Thank so much


I love giving people the option to read for free  All my ebooks are exclusive to Amazon simply for that fact. I'm happy to see people taking advantage of it!


----------



## blancheking

Armand Rosamilia said:


> 2 days left, 84 straight hours in Hot... would be really nice to go straight through. I've been retweeting all of the tweets from the Thunderclap from the 13th as well as making sure at least one of my posts for one of the Fb Retweet Groups is posting about it.
> 
> 2,091 views. I'm not bragging because in 2 days I could be rejected, but then at least everyone can get an idea of what numbers I hit. If I get accepted the hidden variables will determine it, anyway. I'd like to think at this late point someone on their side has read the book and is just waiting to pull the trigger yes or no.
> 
> I thought the 30 days was going to be nerve-wracking. From what I'm reading here and on Twitter, the wait after might be harder. At least in the 30 days you get a nifty countdown.
> 
> OK, everyone enjoy their day... I'm off to promote a zombie box set I just released today.
> 
> Armand


I remember reading your first pages before you appeared here and thinking "this guy is going to get the contract." I think you were at 29 days then.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

blancheking said:


> I remember reading your first pages before you appeared here and thinking "this guy is going to get the contract." I think you were at 29 days then.


Hopefully from your lips to the Kindle Scout deciders and it will happen!

Armand


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Clearly, I've been looking at my Kindle Scout statistics with rose-coloured glasses on. Nasty shock to really look at them. Most of the time "Sky Garden" has had few page views and stayed determinedly off the Hot and Trending list. It is, currently, on it, but with only 3 days to go, I'm not hopeful.

Statistics:

108 hours on Hot and Trending
841 page views (this is the ouch one)

But getting up there on the ouch factor, only 28% of my campaign traffic is internal (ie from people already in Kindle Scout and looking around). I'm disappointed. That means either the cover, blurb or something isn't grabbing people. Or is my shaky analysis wrong and 28% is good?

Sky Garden, https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3C4OSPPILOSLJ


----------



## blancheking

It's okay Jenny, 3 days is a lot! It's essentially 72 more hot & trending hours and goodness knows how many views. 28% is not bad. Again, we don't know much about many of the selected books, and we know at least one had not a lot of h&t hours. Scout has more information than we do; they have the whole manuscript rather than just the first few pages. You never know what they want at the moment... or that's what I keep telling myself when I'm staring at the string of publications everyone else seems to have.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Blanche, it's tantalising. We have stats, but not enough! (I never thought I'd crave statistics so much) I'd love to know how many people read to the end of our excerpts, for instance. Or at what point they stop.

Obsess, obsess, obsess...


----------



## adanlerma

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Blanche, it's tantalising. We have stats, but not enough! (I never thought I'd crave statistics so much) I'd love to know how many people read to the end of our excerpts, for instance. Or at what point they stop.
> 
> Obsess, obsess, obsess...


Jenny, here's a just-happened stat:

"Congratulations!
You just filled up Your Nominations panel by nominating
Sky Garden

3 days left for this book to collect more nominations."

**

I read through all the guidelines and "way" that KS works seems to boil down is we try to get enough of or the right kind of nominations (with previews read, etc), with or without any combination of H&T time, that leads to getting the attention of a KS reader.

The strength of that attention getting may or may not mean more than one reader. Or level or seniority of reader.

That's the bottomline. From that they make a final decision. No other info given.

So basically any and all factors could be in play.

Need for a particular genre, senior reader preference, whatever.

"Our" bottomline, _my_ bottomline is, be as effectively creative as I am able. Enjoy the process. And continue it as long as it's meaningful for me, whatever that might be at any given time.

I wish you all the best, Jenny


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Thanks, Adan


----------



## blancheking

Reversion was accepted. They also changed the release dates from when the campaign ended to when the item was selected.


----------



## GoingAnon

Hi guys! Amanda's Guide to Love has been on the Hot list for 8 days now thanks to my mailing list and the killer campaign that Candace of CBB Book Promotions ran for me (Teaser Tour). 18 days left...
Just nominated Jenny's "Sky Garden" (how could I not, with that cover and tagline?). Paul's Chloe is saved for tomorrow (love the premise!). 
Sorry you weren't selected, Steve... Armand, Blanche, Amelia and everyone else here waiting to hear from KS - fingers crossed!


----------



## Daisy P

Diary:  It's the beginning of day 6.  The torture continues.  I do not know anymore whether I'm optimistically pessimistic or pessimistically optimistic.


PS - Reversion seemed to be a lock.  Not surprised it was chosen.  That's 6 for November.
PPS - I have a feeling you've got it too, Blanche. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Guest

Daisy P said:


> Diary: It's the beginning of day 6. The torture continues. I do not know anymore whether I'm optimistically pessimistic or pessimistically optimistic.


I'm so envious you only have 6. It really is torture.

Good morning, Scouters! So here's something odd... Just checked my stats. I have a whopping 10 views yesterday. Ha! My lowest day yet BUT... I somehow was H&T yesterday for 8 hours. How is this even possible? I'll never know but hey... I'll take it.

I have actually decided to share the campaign with my regular author name readers (since this one is under a pen name) to see if any of them are interested in my romance stuff. So maybe that will help a bit. My H&T seems to be "okay" but my views seem really abysmal comparatively.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, and have today gone live on Kindle Scout with my new novel, "A Necessary Kill". I was recommended this forum thread as the place to go to for support and questions etc, so here I am!

I went live at 05:00 GMT today, and my book is already in the Hot & Trending section, which is nice - though I don't know how much difference that makes? My Campaign page hasn't updated, so I don't know how it's performing. Does it tell you how many nominations you have as you go along?

The link is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MCDOGC4NXNWB

I've updated my website and posted on my Facebook page. I've submitted a Thunderclap campaign and (begrudgingly!) posted on Twitter. My 4,300+ mailing list will be getting the details tonight, and the relevant Facebook groups I'm in have had a post as well Oh, and a Facebook Ad. Think I've covered all bases!

I'll keep everyone posted as to how I get on, but I'd really appreciate any support you lovely people can offer.

Thanks

JPS
Author of the Adrian Hell series


----------



## adanlerma

James P. Sumner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, and have today gone live on Kindle Scout with my new novel, "A Necessary Kill". I was recommended this forum thread as the place to go to for support and questions etc, so here I am!
> 
> I went live at 05:00 GMT today, and my book is already in the Hot & Trending section, which is nice - though I don't know how much difference that makes? My Campaign page hasn't updated, so I don't know how it's performing. Does it tell you how many nominations you have as you go along?
> 
> The link is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MCDOGC4NXNWB
> 
> I've updated my website and posted on my Facebook page. I've submitted a Thunderclap campaign and (begrudgingly!) posted on Twitter. My 4,300+ mailing list will be getting the details tonight, and the relevant Facebook groups I'm in have had a post as well Oh, and a Facebook Ad. Think I've covered all bases!
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted as to how I get on, but I'd really appreciate any support you lovely people can offer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JPS
> Author of the Adrian Hell series


Hi James, welcome!

I've saved your book and look fwd to reading the preview.

I don't have a book in KS as of yet and am learning also, but there's a lot of experienced folk here, that helps a lot 

Best wishes for you. Oh, and you might consider putting the link to your selection and even the cover image in your signature tagline, easier to find you and also reminds folks which is your book. Again all the best


----------



## Guest

James P. Sumner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, and have today gone live on Kindle Scout with my new novel, "A Necessary Kill". I was recommended this forum thread as the place to go to for support and questions etc, so here I am!
> 
> I went live at 05:00 GMT today, and my book is already in the Hot & Trending section, which is nice - though I don't know how much difference that makes? My Campaign page hasn't updated, so I don't know how it's performing. Does it tell you how many nominations you have as you go along?
> 
> The link is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MCDOGC4NXNWB
> 
> I've updated my website and posted on my Facebook page. I've submitted a Thunderclap campaign and (begrudgingly!) posted on Twitter. My 4,300+ mailing list will be getting the details tonight, and the relevant Facebook groups I'm in have had a post as well Oh, and a Facebook Ad. Think I've covered all bases!
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted as to how I get on, but I'd really appreciate any support you lovely people can offer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JPS
> Author of the Adrian Hell series


Hey, James! Hot and Trending already is definitely a good thing! I've noticed the new books that do it that quickly tend to stay on the list a long time.

You get updated stats once a morning. So you will get your first stats tomorrow morning at around 510 am EST. It will tell you how many hours you were hot and trending and how many views your page received. They keep the number of nominations a secret. So you won't know that but the other stats help a little.

Welcome and best of luck!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm halfway through the week and if my eyes get any baggier I am going to need to call for a forklift. I've been working night shifts and my wife has been working day shift and when her alarm goes off at 6am I rise up and make breakfast. Today, I could not rise up. Not even the cat's morning chest massage and deep down purring would wake me. I'm just about to head for the tub and have myself a long old soak in some perky smelling ginger bath salts - yup, this old boy is semi-holistic and into funky scents. I'm going to sip on a tall black cup of coffee and read me a comic book or two. Nothing heavy - just easing into the morning here in Nova Scotia.

How is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list. James, I am adding your book, A NECESSARY KILL, to the list to help keep it on the kboard radar.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 days left Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
2 days left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
8 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
9 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
11 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
12 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
17 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
17 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
18 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
19 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
29 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner

Happy scouting - and remember, a good scout never leaves with a jack knife, a compass, and a six-pack of good dark beer!


----------



## Daisy P

BelleAC said:


> I'm so envious you only have 6. It really is torture.


Hey, Bella. I was probably unclear... I'm 6 days into waiting for Kindle Scout to make a decision. Six looooonnnnngggg days!


----------



## greatbrit

Alix Nichols said:


> Hi guys! Amanda's Guide to Love has been on the Hot list for 8 days now thanks to my mailing list and the killer campaign that Candace of CBB Book Promotions ran for me (Teaser Tour). 18 days left...
> Just nominated Jenny's "Sky Garden" (how could I not, with that cover and tagline?). Paul's Chloe is saved for tomorrow (love the premise!).
> Sorry you weren't selected, Steve... Armand, Blanche, Amelia and everyone else here waiting to hear from KS - fingers crossed!


Thanks for the future nom Alix. I was clueless about book promotions, so thank you for mentioning CBB, I just checked it out. Every time I look at the hot list (I am pleased to say that HotAnon has helped me enormously, and I can now sometimes go over a minute without clicking refresh) you are on it, and IMO your book cover is amazing, hits you right in he face. I have your slot coming up in four days. Best of luck!


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm halfway through the week and if my eyes get any baggier I am going to need to call for a forklift.


----------



## Guest

Daisy P said:


> Hey, Bella. I was probably unclear... I'm 6 days into waiting for Kindle Scout to make a decision. Six looooonnnnngggg days!


Oh DUH. I should know this since I am eagerly waiting for an email telling me I get your book for free.


----------



## blancheking

I'm expecting a big wave of rejections today. They haven't declined anything in half a week.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Anyone know when Reversion ended and how long before it got accepted?

Armand


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> I'm expecting a big wave of rejections today. They haven't declined anything in half a week.


How do you know this? I know how to find out what they've accepted, but is there a way to see what's been turned down? Thx


----------



## Mike Rohde

Unfortunately, it looks like my Thunderclap is turning into a poor example. I've had the campaign running for several days now and I'm still at 0 supporters. It looks like you need a social media following to create a social media following!


----------



## adanlerma

Daisy P said:


> How do you know this? I know how to find out what they've accepted, but is there a way to see what's been turned down? Thx


Daisy, look under the "Your Past Nominations" tab in your KS account page. The url mine is on says: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/activity - so that may go to whom ever's page is signed in.


----------



## blancheking

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Anyone know when Reversion ended and how long before it got accepted?
> 
> Armand


16th. It took 2 days. Honestly, I'm not surprised it was chosen, primarily because the author's first book is a free download and his second has been selling well. He also has another series that's doing pretty well. The only consolation here is that it's scifi, which makes the total number of mystery/thrillers accepted this month = 1. I think they'll take another 1 or 2, since it seems to be the most popular category. The optimist in me hopes it's yours and mine, but that's provided I don't get eliminated today in the wave of rejections. I've been looking at Splintered as well. (Crime fiction is popular these days.) The author there was a former Kindle Book Review semi-finalist. Regardless, I tried and it was fun. Sending good vibes your way.

@ Daisy: I bid on some other books that ended the same day as mine. None of them have been rejected after 4 days, and none of the books that ended after mine have been rejected either. We're due for a wave, I think. Fingers crossed at least some of us remain after.


----------



## AnneC

I want to thank everyone on Kindle boards who has voted for The Maverick Meets His Match. You have all been awesome. I have 9 days to go so if you have room on your slate to nominate and haven't yet, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=The+Maverick+Meets+His+Match 

Just wanted to report that I ran a Fivver campaign two days ago and both days hit Hot and Trending. Fell off today but re-upped for a similar "post on amazon Facebook pages" with hopes of similar results. The fivver I used was facebookprogig.

Thanks Alix for your tip on CBB book promos.

Fingers crossed for those waiting to hear. Have been nominating those on the kindleboards as soon as slots on my slate are clearing. Thanks for all your help! Anne


----------



## adanlerma

AnneC said:


> I want to thank everyone on Kindle boards who has voted for The Maverick Meets His Match. You have all been awesome. I have 9 days to go so if you have room on your slate to nominate and haven't yet, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=The+Maverick+Meets+His+Match
> 
> Fingers crossed for those waiting to hear. Have been nominating those on the kindleboards as soon as slots on my slate are clearing. Thanks for all your help! Anne


Anne, am also waiting on some slots to open and have saved your book and excerpt 

The Maverick Meets His Match
by Anne Carrole
Modern marriage of convenience with a twist.

Mandy expects to lead her late grandfather's rodeo company until she learns his protégé, lawyer Ty Martin, an old flame, has been given the honor. According to the will, only if Mandy agrees to marry Ty for at least six months will she be granted enough shares to run the company. Player Ty is agreeable given the prospect of six months with a woman he's always desired. Marry a man she no longer trusts or lose her company? Risking her company is one thing. Risking her heart is quite another. Read more
Categories:

Romance › Contemporary

Romance › General

Romance › Westerns

9 days left
Saved


----------



## AnneC

adanlerma said:


> Anne, am also waiting on some slots to open and have saved your book and excerpt
> 
> THANK YOU!!!! Really appreciate it!!!! Hugs, Anne
> 
> The Maverick Meets His Match
> by Anne Carrole
> Modern marriage of convenience with a twist.
> 
> Mandy expects to lead her late grandfather's rodeo company until she learns his protege, lawyer Ty Martin, an old flame, has been given the honor. According to the will, only if Mandy agrees to marry Ty for at least six months will she be granted enough shares to run the company. Player Ty is agreeable given the prospect of six months with a woman he's always desired. Marry a man she no longer trusts or lose her company? Risking her company is one thing. Risking her heart is quite another. Read more
> Categories:
> 
> Romance › Contemporary
> 
> Romance › General
> 
> Romance › Westerns
> 
> 9 days left
> Saved


----------



## Dmalcs

Skyla said:


> Well, it's release day for me and I'm definitely nervous. I've never had a good release day before, partially because I've never done much to promote my books. I learned a lot about promoting during my Scout Campaign and I'm really hoping that this will transfer over to a better day one for me now. I guess we'll see.


Funny thing, Jennifer, your thunderclap came up on my twitter feed, and it's been just about the most popular tweet I've ever had. It's been retweeted like 5 times. It looks like people are interested in your book!


----------



## Daisy P

adanlerma said:


> Daisy, look under the "Your Past Nominations" tab in your KS account page. The url mine is on says: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/activity - so that may go to whom ever's page is signed in.


Thanks.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Hi James!

Alix, thanks for those kind words  

Keeping my sentences so short. Nervous. On countdown. 2 days to go, and that's about to tick over into 1 day to go.

On the bright side, by Xmas, maybe I'll have recovered my sanity? *whistles for it*


----------



## TheBehrg

James P. Sumner said:


> I've updated my website and posted on my Facebook page. I've submitted a Thunderclap campaign and (begrudgingly!) posted on Twitter. My 4,300+ mailing list will be getting the details tonight, and the relevant Facebook groups I'm in have had a post as well Oh, and a Facebook Ad.


James, I would suggest spreading out your posts, thunderclap campaign, mailing lists, etc, so that you have one major thing hitting each week rather than hitting big all at once and then having nowhere to turn for additional nominations. Unlike stacking promotions for sales ranking algorithms, a long-term marathon approach will work wonders over a very fast but short sprint.


----------



## Skyla

Dmalcs said:


> Funny thing, Jennifer, your thunderclap came up on my twitter feed, and it's been just about the most popular tweet I've ever had. It's been retweeted like 5 times. It looks like people are interested in your book!


Aww thanks Dale, that makes me feel good. It hasn't been a very big launch for me, but it's definitely the best I've ever had so that means a lot. I really like watching the Kindle Unlimited chart which shows pages read, which has easily topped every other ebook to date. Someone can buy a book and take months-years before they ever read it. I like seeing that people are actually reading it, and from the looks of it a lot of people are. That's what brings me the most joy  It's nice that Amazon allows this while I still get to make a bit of money when they do.

I look forward to reading Watching Amy when it's finally available


----------



## James P. Sumner

Just wanted to share an update on my Kindle Scout campaign now the first 24hrs are in the bag and my stats are up.

It says I have a little over 1000 page views, and I spent 19/24 hours in Hot & Trending. Assuming page views roughly equals nominations, is this a good number? I'm not sure what the levels are like.

I'm contacted my mailing list, Facebook pages/groups etc, and my Thunderclap campaign is currently on 61/100, with a 15,000 social reach, so if I hit my target, that might help matters.

I expected a little spike at the beginning, but figure it will start to drop off. How many organic nominations do people experience? I think I've had good visibility so far, but I don't know if that will translate to nominations purely through Kindle Scout?

Thanks


----------



## GoingAnon

James, those are great numbers! Your KS dashboard shows how your views are distributed, which will give you an idea about your organic nominations. My average has been 45% KS - 55% external so far.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Alix Nichols said:


> James, those are great numbers! Your KS dashboard shows how your views are distributed, which will give you an idea about your organic nominations. My average has been 45% KS - 55% external so far.


That's the same split as me 45% - KS and 55% - External.

Do we know what kind of views people who have won previously have finished on? Just to give us an idea of what we can aim for/expect? I think 1,026 is pretty good, but if you need 15,000 to stand a chance of winning your category, I'm screwed! Haha!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey James - I had less than a thousand views throughout my entire run - so starting out at 1026 views is a heck of a start.

Just keep nudging and pushing and you'll do fine. You are definitely getting off on the right foot. 

Unless you are left-footed.


I have thrown my support at your Thunderclap. Good luck and have fun with this.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Skyla said:


> Aww thanks Dale, that makes me feel good. It hasn't been a very big launch for me, but it's definitely the best I've ever had so that means a lot.


Heck, Skyla - I see that cover of FAEZED & CONFUSED all over my Twitter and Facebook feeds these last couple of days. Word is getting out. You will definitely sell a bunch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

"Sons and daughters of kboards! I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me! A day may come when the kboard-courage may fail - when we forsake our writing and break all bonds of creativity - but it is not this day!"

How is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Dirty Deeds by Armand Rosamilia
1 day left Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
7 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
8 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
10 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
11 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
16 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
16 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
17 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
18 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
28 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner

Happy scouting - and remember, a good scout never leaves home without a jack knife, a compass, a meat-lovers pizza and a six-pack of good dark beer!


----------



## Guest

Over 1000 views on the first day is crazy insane awesome. I don't have even close to that and I have 7 days left. Damn. Good way to start!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

James P. Sumner said:


> Do we know what kind of views people who have won previously have finished on? Just to give us an idea of what we can aim for/expect? I think 1,026 is pretty good, but if you need 15,000 to stand a chance of winning your category, I'm screwed! Haha!


Also curious about this. Maybe a spin-off thread would be useful, where the winners list straight statistics, or maybe even a poll? Musing over how that might work...


----------



## James P. Sumner

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey James - I had less than a thousand views throughout my entire run - so starting out at 1026 views is a heck of a start.
> 
> Just keep nudging and pushing and you'll do fine. You are definitely getting off on the right foot.
> 
> Unless you are left-footed.
> 
> 
> I have thrown my support at your Thunderclap. Good luck and have fun with this.


Thanks for the comments and support, Steve. It's a great feeling to know I've got off to a good start. Just hope it doesn't lose steam too quickly and fade away as time goes on. Still got 70% of my mailing list who haven't clicked on the nomination link yet, so will chase them up in a few days. Plus my Thunderclap seems to be doing okay, so it'll be good if I can reach my supporter's target and get that out there too. Timed it so the message would go out during my last week of nominations, to get that surge on the final stretch.

Really appreciate the support and advice of this forum community! Think I've found my new home! Haha! The KDP forums are a dark, dark place at times!


----------



## thesios

tic - toc 

This is a hurry up and wait game 

tic - toc


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Last day for me... wow, this month was a roller coaster ride... I'l give final stats for me tomorrow and then if I get accepted or rejected we'll ponder them for days and weeks and months and never know if they were amazing or fell short, lol

2,215 views for the first 29 days and 582 out of 696 Hot hours... the Thunderclap helped me stay hot the last 5 1/2 days since it launched, so that definitely helped. Spreading out all of the posts and begging definitely helped, too. 

Armand


----------



## Guest

thesios said:


> tic - toc
> 
> This is a hurry up and wait game
> 
> tic - toc


I can't even imagine! I keep waiting for emails!


----------



## blancheking

There's a week worth of books waiting for their selections/ rejections. I hope we hear something soon.


----------



## adanlerma

James P. Sumner said:


> Just wanted to share an update on my Kindle Scout campaign now the first 24hrs are in the bag and my stats are up...


James, saved your book's page, look fwd to reading your preview during the nomination period.

Re how the stats reflect back to being chosen for publication, there seems to be a wide range. If you're able, you might read the thread from the beginning (some folk read it in one day, took me over a week, lol! ). It'll give you first hand info from folks who were in the middle then end of the process.

All the best wishes!

ps - I don't have a book in yet, keep pushing my hope-for ready date back due to edit changes. I guess I better be happy with my work first. If I don't, who will?


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> There's a week worth of books waiting for their selections/ rejections. I hope we hear something soon.


Me too! This is the beginning of day 7 for me (and day 6 for Blanche!!)


----------



## Skyla

Steve Vernon said:


> Heck, Skyla - I see that cover of FAEZED & CONFUSED all over my Twitter and Facebook feeds these last couple of days. Word is getting out. You will definitely sell a bunch.


Thanks Steve  Getting the word out has always been my downfall so hearing this is a real morale booster. My Amazon rank numbers are staying good, but KDP slacks on the updating of sales/page reads so I kind of get to find out after the fact. It had me a little discouraged in the beginning as my numbers weren't matching up. Now, I'm just nervous waiting for that first review. I know not all are good, but the first one I am always more anxious about. Trying not to think about it.

James, welcome to the board, and 1,000 page views in a couple days is freaking awesome! Just remember it's a marathon, not a sprint. Spread some of your pleading for nominations out over the 30 days. I wish I had done better with that.

Armand, congrats on entering the final day! And then onto limbo. I've got a good feeling, that I hope is right.

I've gotten all new Scout books saved to peruse later, and I'm keeping up on my nominations. I'm hoping to hear some good news soon on those stuck in limbo soon!


----------



## blancheking

A thought occurred to me this morning: does anyone know how many staffers there are at Kindle Scout? 

Given that 10-16 campaigns end every day, it's a lot of work to read through that many full manuscripts, or even sample chapters. H&T hours might the gatekeeper that isolates the top 3-4 from each day. (In other words, there may not be a difference in consideration between the book with the most H&T hours and the book that came in #4.) The remaining process becomes a free for all among the read books. (That would explain why some books with lots of H&T hours don't get picked, and the ones with a mediocre amount do.)

Anyway, that's just a theory. My best friend asked me a moment ago what I wanted for my 26th birthday and I'm still wondering if it's feasible to ask for a publishing contract.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Skyla said:


> James, welcome to the board, and 1,000 page views in a couple days is freaking awesome! Just remember it's a marathon, not a sprint. Spread some of your pleading for nominations out over the 30 days. I wish I had done better with that.


Hi Skyla, thanks for the tip. I've tried to go for a strong start and a strong finish, hoping for organic nominations in-between times. Set my Thunderclap campaign to end a week for the Nomination period does, so my message goes out in that last week. Still got half my mailing list to chase as well, so if I do that next week, it should give me a little lift as time goes on. Not got today's figures yet, but I'm expecting a significant dip in views.


----------



## James P. Sumner

I'm not going to be keeping a daily check on things, but I've just got my Day 2 results in, so thought I would share them. I'm keeping a more detailed blog diary, which I'll post at the end of the campaign, which documents everything I did from start to finish, which I thought might be useful.

Anyway, my Day 1 stats were:

1,026 nominations
19/24 hours in Hot & Trending
45% organic votes
55% targeted, third party votes

Day 2 has just been updated, and the figures are:

393 nominations
24/24 hours in Hot & Trending
47% organic votes
53% targeted, third party votes

I expected a drop after the initial spike/excitement has worn off, but still very happy with 1,419 nominations in 2 days. My Thunderclap is 77/100 of its target, too, and if I hit it, that will drop in the middle of my third week, which should hopefully help on the home stretch.

Thanks again for everyone's support and advice so far!


----------



## Daisy P

James P. Sumner said:


> I'm not going to be keeping a daily check on things, but I've just got my Day 2 results in, so thought I would share them. I'm keeping a more detailed blog diary, which I'll post at the end of the campaign, which documents everything I did from start to finish, which I thought might be useful.
> 
> Anyway, my Day 1 stats were:
> 
> 1,026 nominations
> 19/24 hours in Hot & Trending
> 45% organic votes
> 55% targeted, third party votes
> 
> Day 2 has just been updated, and the figures are:
> 
> 393 nominations
> 24/24 hours in Hot & Trending
> 47% organic votes
> 53% targeted, third party votes
> 
> I expected a drop after the initial spike/excitement has worn off, but still very happy with 1,419 nominations in 2 days. My Thunderclap is 77/100 of its target, too, and if I hit it, that will drop in the middle of my third week, which should hopefully help on the home stretch.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's support and advice so far!


Those are phenomenal numbers James! Congrats! (for comparison, you had more views your first day than I had the whole time).

One small thing... those are views, not nominations... they don't tell us nominations. But with numbers like that, I don't think it matters for you!! Good luck. I've added you to my saved list for when I have an opening.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Daisy P said:


> Those are phenomenal numbers James! Congrats! (for comparison, you had more views your first day than I had the whole time).
> 
> One small thing... those are views, not nominations... they don't tell us nominations. But with numbers like that, I don't think it matters for you!! Good luck. I've added you to my saved list for when I have an opening.


Thanks Daisy, much appreciated! Always happy to return the favour, too.

I've been trying to think of more ways to get my nomination link out there. Don't know if anyone's ever tried this, for this reason, but I launched a Kickstarter campaign today:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/945810685/nominate-my-latest-novel-for-kindle-scout

I added a bare-minimum pledge of £1 (because Kickstarter made me), but justified it by saying it was to go towards future advertising costs. But the nomination and Thunderclap links are in there, as are the details of getting a free book if I win. The way I see it, even if they're essentially paying £1 for the book, it's still cheaper than when it'll be on sale, and the nomination link is getting seen by a large audience, which is what matters. Just thinking of ways to get this as global as possible.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so today is my first day off after five straight days of full-tilt boogie on the day job as third-grade-cubicle-monkey. I've got coffee in my hand - although it would do better in a cup - and I am trying to take care of some to-do-duties for a big Black Friday group promotion that I am a member of. At the same time I am trying to get a few words further down the line with NaNoWriMo, in hopes of coming up with a manuscript that might please my local traditional publisher who has been after me for a year to come up with a suitable YA novel to follow up my last YA. These guys do move a lot of books locally for me so I really want to make that happen again.

Besides that I have got to haul out the ladder one more time and re-adjust the heating cables on the roof. It is a tedious time-consuming task - because it is a 150 foot cable that I have to string out in such a manner as to criss-cross the heaves with a viable dispersion of heat.

A viable dispersion of heat.

Heck, I talk like that I really ought to get myself a job writing government policy or some-such gobble-de-****.


Got some leaves to rake, too. My wife is awfully short and she is complaining that she can't see the front door because of the leaves that are piling up on the sidewalk.

So how is your day going?



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

Armand is in the wind. Good luck, buddy.
LAST DAY LEFT Sky Garden by Jenny Schwartz
6 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
7 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
9 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
10 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
15 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
15 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
16 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
17 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
27 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner

Happy scouting - and to all of you folks who live so far south that snow is nothing more than a myth - GOOD ON YOU! I envy you heartily.


----------



## thesios

Anne you are in


----------



## amyates

Got Jenny, Alison, and Anne nominated. Good luck, Armand! 

With 13 days to go, things are definitely slowing down for me. I used bookkitty at fiverr and got a bump onto the Hot List for about 8 hours. I hit the last segment of my mailing list and got on for another two days. Facebook and Twitter Ads are a bust. They're getting me less than ten page views a day and not much else. Thus far, my best results have come from my own mailing lists. Still under 500 page views overall. Luckily I had a really great promo with a book under one of my pen names and it keep me distracted   Best to all!


----------



## blancheking

[quote author=Daisy P]

[/quote]

I really hope we hear soon. It's been 7 days (8 for you). I'm starting to think we should change our names to Bbates #2 and #3.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Ok, so I took the leap. This whole process is making me a nervous wreck, which is saying a lot for me. I feel like I'm back in the ABNA waiting game, except this time I'm not anonymous. I'm blogging about my Scout submission HERE if anyone is interested. I will be updating it regularly with stats and all that stuff. As of today, I have no stats. I sent an email to my mailing list and posted to Facebook, and I have a plan to spread out promotional efforts over the length of the campaign. Fingers crossed. Looking forward to the next couple days to see what books are chosen, I have few nominations that just ended or are ending soon & I want my free books!!


----------



## James P. Sumner

amyates said:


> Got Jenny, Alison, and Anne nominated. Good luck, Armand!
> 
> With 13 days to go, things are definitely slowing down for me. I used bookkitty at fiverr and got a bump onto the Hot List for about 8 hours. I hit the last segment of my mailing list and got on for another two days. Facebook and Twitter Ads are a bust. They're getting me less than ten page views a day and not much else. Thus far, my best results have come from my own mailing lists. Still under 500 page views overall. Luckily I had a really great promo with a book under one of my pen names and it keep me distracted  Best to all!


Just nominated you now! Hope it helps  Have you tried Thunderclap? I've got a campaign bubbling away over there that I hope will give me a boost when it's ready. Timed it to fire out the third week of my KS campaign, so give it a lift towards the end.


----------



## James P. Sumner

ebbrown said:


> Ok, so I took the leap. This whole process is making me a nervous wreck, which is saying a lot for me. I feel like I'm back in the ABNA waiting game, except this time I'm not anonymous. I'm blogging about my Scout submission HERE if anyone is interested. I will be updating it regularly with stats and all that stuff. As of today, I have no stats. I sent an email to my mailing list and posted to Facebook, and I have a plan to spread out promotional efforts over the length of the campaign. Fingers crossed. Looking forward to the next couple days to see what books are chosen, I have few nominations that just ended or are ending soon & I want my free books!!


Great blog post! I've nominated your book now. Every little helps  Good luck with the campaign!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

James P. Sumner said:


> Great blog post! I've nominated your book now. Every little helps  Good luck with the campaign!


Thank you James! Lol, glad you found KBoards...I nom'd yours yesterday without knowing you were a member here. So glad it was a fellow KBoarder. Looking forward to getting through the month with ya!


----------



## amyates

James P. Sumner said:


> Just nominated you now! Hope it helps  Have you tried Thunderclap? I've got a campaign bubbling away over there that I hope will give me a boost when it's ready. Timed it to fire out the third week of my KS campaign, so give it a lift towards the end.


Thanks, James! I'm considering Thunderclap for sure.


----------



## AnneC

amyates said:


> Got Jenny, Alison, and Anne nominated. Good luck, Armand!
> 
> With 13 days to go, things are definitely slowing down for me. I used bookkitty at fiverr and got a bump onto the Hot List for about 8 hours. I hit the last segment of my mailing list and got on for another two days. Facebook and Twitter Ads are a bust. They're getting me less than ten page views a day and not much else. Thus far, my best results have come from my own mailing lists. Still under 500 page views overall. Luckily I had a really great promo with a book under one of my pen names and it keep me distracted  Best to all!


Thank you! I have you slotted in as well. Really appreciate it.

BTW-I tried a different FIVVER promo with middling results so back to my original one with hopes it will get me back on Hot and Trending. With just 7 days left I am running out of time. Very nerve-racking! Hugs, AnneC


----------



## BobW

blancheking said:


> I really hope we hear soon. It's been 7 days (8 for you). I'm starting to think we should change our names to Bbates #2 and #3.


I'm really feeling for you and Daisy. I waited a week and it's no fun (although, I imagine it's considerably better if the wait leads to good news).

Wishing y'all the best!


----------



## blancheking

BobW said:


> I'm really feeling for you and Daisy. I waited a week and it's no fun (although, I imagine it's considerably better if the wait leads to good news).
> 
> Wishing y'all the best!


thanks bob  at this point, i just want some kind of news so i can decide whether to hire an editor or not and publish.

edit: incoming bad news train


----------



## BobW

Just got the bad news for Daisy... so sorry to see that.  Definitely let us know when you put it out there - you have a bunch of interested readers here!


----------



## greatbrit

Just a quick update on Perfect Chloe.  511 views and 139 hot in 19 days, with wild swings along the way, including 0, 0, 2, 2 

The good news, well for you lot anyway, is that I have two friends (readers, not writers) with Amazon accounts who are now also working the list in this thread, so between us we have nine nominations going all the time.  It would be great if others were able to do that too.

Paul


----------



## blancheking

Two books have been accepted: Domino and Splintered (no surprise there)

I'm starting to think every book on my day is going to get a "no" on the same time. Books before and after my campaign have gotten "no's" and "yes's"


----------



## adanlerma

So sorry to hear Daisy, I'll be watching for your book on release, best wishes!


----------



## adanlerma

adanlerma said:


> So sorry to hear Daisy, I'll be watching for your book on release, best wishes!


Amelia also! Just got the email, so sorry - will be waiting for yours when you release it too, all the best, Amelia.


----------



## amyates

Sorry to get the emails today, Daisy and Amelia. 

And thanks, AnneC! I'm trying a different fiverr gig, though I have't heard back from her yet. But a few more hours and few more page views... Although I do wonder about all of these fiverr gigs that depend on facebook posts, since facebook has been cracking down. A promoter I know was recently blocked. 

Best of luck to all!


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> Just a quick update on Perfect Chloe. 511 views and 139 hot in 19 days, with wild swings along the way, including 0, 0, 2, 2
> 
> The good news, well for you lot anyway, is that I have two friends (readers, not writers) with Amazon accounts who are now also working the list in this thread, so between us we have nine nominations going all the time. It would be great if others were able to do that too.
> 
> Paul


Back to reading Chloe, since good books are cures for frustration.


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> Back to reading Chloe, since good books are cures for frustration.


Heh, thanks Blanche. BTW, thanks for reminding me what my life is going to be like in a couple of weeks 

What was "edit: incoming bad news train" about? You are still in the running, right?


----------



## Daisy P

Thanks for the advice and support, everyone.  Good luck Blanche and everyone still waiting... I have all the books saved and will nominate as spots free up on my list.

I kind of expected this... it's okay.  I'm self-publishing (which was my original plan) and the book should be available shortly.


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> Heh, thanks Blanche. BTW, thanks for reminding me what my life is going to be like in a couple of weeks
> 
> What was "edit: incoming bad news train" about? You are still in the running, right?


Yes, but being practical, 3 books whose campaigns ended after mine have been selected, so either they haven't looked at the books that ended my day at all (optimism), or me and the two books I selected that ended on my day are the three left waiting for rejections.



Daisy P said:


> Thanks for the advice and support, everyone. Good luck Blanche and everyone still waiting... I have all the books saved and will nominate as spots free up on my list.
> 
> I kind of expected this... it's okay. I'm self-publishing (which was my original plan) and the book should be available shortly.


Thanks Daisy. For what it's worth, I really liked your opening chapters. I thought they were funny. See you on the other side in a couple days. I've got emails to editors and promotional plans lined up and ready for worst case scenario.


----------



## blancheking

I sent them an email asking for an update. Good luck Armand and Jenny. Welcome to the stew... I mean, waiting room.


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> I sent them an email asking for an update. Good luck Armand and Jenny. Welcome to the stew... I mean, waiting room.


In the T&C it says "...and be considered for a publishing contract with Kindle Press in 45 days or less...", so it looks like their maximum torture session is 15 days.


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> In the T&C it says "...and be considered for a publishing contract with Kindle Press in 45 days or less...", so it looks like their maximum torture session is 15 days.


Just realized I missed that... good thing I'm not a transactional attorney.


----------



## blancheking

Guess they got the email.   Oh well, maybe next time. Back to self-publishing for me.


Good luck guys, rooting for you!


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> Guess they got the email.  Oh well, maybe next time. Back to self-publishing for me.
> 
> Good luck guys, rooting for you!


So sorry Blanche


----------



## Skyla

Well dang it.  I hate the "string of bad emails" days.  My condolences Daisy, Amelia & Blanche    I loved all of your excerpts and wish you all luck on your future plans.  I hope I get the opportunity to buy my copies  

Hang in there Armand!  I know how it feels to be left alone in the limbo fun.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Well, day 3 since launch day for me and I'm already seeing my Amazon ranking falling into obscurity.  Meh, that's life, right?  I did get my first review on Goodreads from my giveaway which did brighten my day a bit at least.  It's giving me the drive to work on book 2 in my series when I have the time


----------



## adanlerma

So sorry, Blanche. I really thought yours had a good chance. Got my email just a bit ago. You wrote a lovely note, excerpt:

"When I first set out to write this, I did it so that I could share a story with others. I'm perfectly happy knowing that someone out there has read it, and that my characters were able to speak to people..."

Thank _you_, best wishes always.

Gonna crash. Good nite all.


----------



## blancheking

Aww thanks guys! I honestly don't mind at this point. The waiting had gotten frustrating, and the only thing I feel now is relief that it's over. That being said, I sent my manuscript to KDP... because I'm terrible at taking "no" for an answer.


----------



## Daisy P

I was sure you had it Blanche!!

Will look forward to getting your buy link!


----------



## grendelguy

Email box got flooded today with sad news re: some recent Kindle Scout nominations. Sorry to hear it! Almost 30-Year-Old Virgin and The Almshouse are professionally written books ... can't wait to see them live on Amazon!


----------



## Guest

ebbrown said:


> Ok, so I took the leap. This whole process is making me a nervous wreck, which is saying a lot for me. I feel like I'm back in the ABNA waiting game, except this time I'm not anonymous. I'm blogging about my Scout submission HERE if anyone is interested. I will be updating it regularly with stats and all that stuff. As of today, I have no stats. I sent an email to my mailing list and posted to Facebook, and I have a plan to spread out promotional efforts over the length of the campaign. Fingers crossed. Looking forward to the next couple days to see what books are chosen, I have few nominations that just ended or are ending soon & I want my free books!!


I LOVE your cover and your blurb! And I will definitely be following your blog, I can't wait to see how it goes.

I am really bummed to have gotten so many sad emails today. I'm also very surprised about the outcomes. Not what I would have bet on at all.

My own campaign has 5 days left and I have used up all my social media shout outs. I will tweet a bit but otherwise I am hoping my last 2-3 days will get me back on H&T. We will see.

I look forward to buying your books, Scouters. I'm sorry its been a tough week.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dang it, Daisy. Dang it, Blanche. I was rooting for both of you.

Oh well, better days ahead.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Blanche and Daisy, I'm so sorry. 

On a personal, selfish note, if your books didn't get accepted, I'm doomed. 

Sky Garden has one hour to go ... and then, the wait.  Has anyone got chocolate?


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Argh, for some reason I'd missed your book, Jenny, and happened to be reading the preview tonight since I like to read through the Ending Soon for hidden gems. I was loving your preview and clicked nominate...and was notified your campaign had ended eleven minutes earlier. Bummer! Really interesting premise and I look forward to reading it whether it's through KP or KDP.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

LOL by eleven minutes! Glad you enjoyed the premise, Tricia. Now I just have to wait to hear back


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> I was sure you had it Blanche!!
> 
> Will look forward to getting your buy link!


Likewise  As soon as I saw the first email, I got a feeling that bad news was coming. But hey! At least we get 70% of our profits now. 
I saved bothering my social network for when my book got published... looks like it worked out alright.


----------



## GoingAnon

So sorry, Daisy, Amelia & Blanche...
Paul, nominated your book.
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

For those curious, I have the complete stats for "Sky Garden's" campaign. It's romantic suspense.

Hours in Hot and Trending - 192 of 720
Page views - 1,063
Split between views from people already looking at Kindle Scout & those incoming from external links - 33% and 67%

I didn't notice any increase in sales of my other books that I could point a finger at and say "aha! Kindle Scout effect". I had hoped there might be. Oh, well, let the anxious wait for notification begin.

Good luck to everyone still Scouting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Remember how I was moaning about how yesterday I had ONE day off (yesterday)and all sorts of work to do in that one single day?

Think again, Vernon - (he wryly said to himself)

Yesterday at about 10:30am I was sitting at my desk plunking on my NaNoWriMo manuscript when the phone rang.

I picked up the phone.

It was one of my bosses.

Which boss, you might ask?

You have to understand that working a day job as a cubicle crash-test-dummy I am under the thumb of MANY different bosses - so let's just say that this boss was the third to the left boss.

Boss: "Where are you Steve?"

Me: (hastily checking my pants to make sure I wasn't having one of those at-work-naked dreams) "Er...at home."

Boss: "We were expecting you in at ten o'clock this morning."

Me: (hastily checking computer print-out time table to see that SOMEHOW I had misread the timetable for today) "Oh [crap]. Oh [crap]. Oh [crap]."

I swore at my third-to-the-left THREE times before apologizing and throwing on my clothes and running madly for a bus.

Don't get old, boys and girls - it truly sucks.

So how is your day going?

  

Without further ado, here is today's Kindle Scout list modified to add fellow kboarder E.B. Brown's JACK MADE ME DO IT. 

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

Jenny's SKY GARDEN is twisting in the wind beneath the cold and brutal gaze of the Kindle Scout gods. Good luck, ma'm.

5 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
6 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
8 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
9 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
14 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
14 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
15 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
16 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
26 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
28 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown

Happy scouting.


----------



## blancheking

Hi guys!

First, I just want to say thanks for all the support and encouragement throughout the last 30 days. Second, please excuse my monologueing. Yesterday was quite the whirl of events. I had about 15 minutes to stew over the kindle scout "no" when the California bar results came out around 6:10 PM PST. I survived that onslaught despite the oddly-low passage rate this round, and ended up spending the evening with friends who weren't as lucky, brainstorming next steps. I guess it just kind of hit me how lucky I got overall; I can't have everything in life and really, it's such a relief. No more waiting, no more dreading bad news. Life moves on. (And the results would have been really bad the other way around.)

So... I went to KPD and got The Almshouse published! 



Now I can do something different.

Good luck to everyone still waiting. I'll be voting for you guys in batches of 3. If you win, congratulations! Free books for all, and don't forget us when you get famous  If Scout decides to pass... well, at least you still have your family, good friends, and KDP. Things could always be worse.


----------



## bookly

Hi all,

Just put in a new round of nominations for Working from Home, His to Win, and "The Maverick Meets His Match."

I also have entered this crazy competition with my debut novel, Falling as She Sings--10 days or so ago. But with my cubicle job and kids still at home, I hadn't found a spare moment to post it this board. However, I've been trying every few days to see what's being written here, and it's very helpful.

People have talked about how very many Scout entries there are, but I'm actually amazed there aren't more, with how many ebooks are being published daily. Does Scout reject some books even entering? It seems like they must.

I am a complete newbie here. I have no list at all, as I'm using a pen name and am not that anxious just yet to have all my co-workers, friends, and relatives eyeing this, so I am really truly starting from zilch. My main hope is to start building a mailing list and see if I can find my niche audience.

That said, I'd of course love some page views and nominations from you all! 

Can anyone explain to me how to add my cover and my Scout nomination link to my posts or signature line, or however it's done? I couldn't see how to do it when looking at my profile. For this post, I'll just add the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3H3MVPC840BMJ.

Thank you all!

CJ


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> First, I just want to say thanks for all the support and encouragement throughout the last 30 days. Second, please excuse my monologueing. Yesterday was quite the whirl of events. I had about 15 minutes to stew over the kindle scout "no" when the California bar results came out around 6:10 PM PST. I survived that onslaught despite the oddly-low passage rate this round, and ended up spending the evening with friends who weren't as lucky, brainstorming next steps. I guess it just kind of hit me how lucky I got overall...
> 
> So... I went to KPD and got The Almshouse published!


Congrats on your bar results, Blanche 

And congrats on having your book up in KDP!

All the best for you


----------



## adanlerma

bookly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how to add my cover and my Scout nomination link to my posts or signature line, or however it's done? I couldn't see how to do it when looking at my profile. For this post, I'll just add the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3H3MVPC840BMJ.
> 
> Thank you all!
> CJ


Welcome CJ!

I know there's a thread somewhere about sigs, but just now came across this: http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/

Haven't used it yet, but looks like a nice simplified process.

All the best 

ps- here's the KB thread on it too - http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=143085.0


----------



## Carrie Rubin

ebbrown said:


> I'm blogging about my Scout submission HERE if anyone is interested.


Just read your blog post and nominated your book. Looks great! Best of luck to you. I ran a Kindle Scout campaign in late spring. My book wasn't selected, but a small press publisher I'd been in contact with in the past saw my blog posts about my campaign and offered me a contract when the book didn't get picked. Given I already had the cover and a good edit, they were able to get it to publication within six months. So I guess my point is, I think blogging about your process is smart. You never know who might be reading.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BelleAC said:


> I LOVE your cover and your blurb! And I will definitely be following your blog, I can't wait to see how it goes.


Thank you Belle! &#128522; I can't tell you how many revisions I went through with that blasted cover, lol.

Ahh, sorry to hear the not-so-good news. I'm surprised at the ones not picked. The samples & covers looked good to me. Ugh.



Carrie Rubin said:


> Just read your blog post and nominated your book. Looks great! Best of luck to you. I ran a Kindle Scout campaign in late spring. My book wasn't selected, but a small press publisher I'd been in contact with in the past saw my blog posts about my campaign and offered me a contract when the book didn't get picked. Given I already had the cover and a good edit, they were able to get it to publication within six months. So I guess my point is, I think blogging about your process is smart. You never know who might be reading.


Thank you Carrie! That is awesome how that worked out for you. That possibility makes this process a win/win situation. Gotta look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

ebbrown said:


> Thank you Carrie! That is awesome how that worked out for you. That possibility makes this process a win/win situation. Gotta look at the bigger picture.


Thank you. I agree about looking at the bigger picture. Submitting a KS campaign requires us getting a cover and making sure our manuscript is well-edited. Even if the book isn't selected, it's that much closer to publication. And a campaign does get it some exposure either way. But I can't say the public rejection email is a whole lot of fun.


----------



## bookly

adanlerma said:


> I know there's a thread somewhere about sigs, but just now came across this: http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/
> 
> ps- here's the KB thread on it too - http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=143085.0


Thank you, Adanlerma!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

First up, Blanche, CONGRATULATIONS! Passing your bar exam is huge news and I'm so happy for you. That was a fab thing to read this early on a Sunday morning 

Steve, yeah, getting old isn't for wimps!

CJ, welcome!

Have I missed any news? It's early here ... precoffee kicking in early


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> First, I just want to say thanks for all the support and encouragement throughout the last 30 days. Second, please excuse my monologueing. Yesterday was quite the whirl of events. I had about 15 minutes to stew over the kindle scout "no" when the California bar results came out around 6:10 PM PST. I survived that onslaught despite the oddly-low passage rate this round, and ended up spending the evening with friends who weren't as lucky, brainstorming next steps. I guess it just kind of hit me how lucky I got overall; I can't have everything in life and really, it's such a relief. No more waiting, no more dreading bad news. Life moves on. (And the results would have been really bad the other way around.)
> 
> So... I went to KPD and got The Almshouse published!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can do something different.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting. I'll be voting for you guys in batches of 3. If you win, congratulations! Free books for all, and don't forget us when you get famous  If Scout decides to pass... well, at least you still have your family, good friends, and KDP. Things could always be worse.


Wow, Blanche! Congrats on passing the bar. That's huge!!

And looking forward to getting your buy link!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Steve, yeah, getting old isn't for wimps!


All right - so I'm a wimp!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've been up with insomnia since about 3am - Halifax time.

So how is your day going?

  

Without further ado, here is today's Kindle Scout list modified to add fellow kboarder CJ Sursum's FALLING AS SHE SINGS. 

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

4 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
5 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
7 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
8 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
13 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
13 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
14 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
15 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
18 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
25 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
27 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown

Now hold it down out here - I'm going to go back to bed and try and get some sleep.


PS: I did get back to sleep and dozed for about three more hours.  )


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steve Vernon said:


> 4 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
> 5 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 7 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde


Nominated the top three. Best of luck.


----------



## Guest

tylertoo said:


> Nominated the top three. Best of luck.


Thanks, Tyler!


----------



## greatbrit

Alix Nichols said:


> So sorry, Daisy, Amelia & Blanche...
> Paul, nominated your book.
> Good luck, everyone!


Thanks Alix  I've got yours too, good luck to you as well! So jealous, you have one less day of agony


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Good morning  

Quick question - Can anyone tell me what "Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.)" means as far as external traffic sources? Curious where those views are coming from. I can't imagine many people cut & pasting the link when it's clickable??


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay.

So what I want to know is WHY - if I am writing a young adult novel in NaNoWriMo - does my freaking house look like the crime scene from out of a police procedural? Housecleaning is a joke. Both my wife and I are hard at work on simultaneous NaNoWriMo projects.

It is not that I am all that fussy about keeping the house tidy. We pick up what we can. If we can see the occasional glimpse of floorboards between the dust, the dirt and the accumulated debris - we are happy. But yesterday I swear that I saw the film crew from HOARDERS walking through my living room...



So how is your day going?

  

Without further ado, here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
4 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
6 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
7 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
12 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
12 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
13 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
14 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
17 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
24 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
26 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay.
> 
> So what I want to know is WHY - if I am writing a young adult novel in NaNoWriMo - does my freaking house look like the crime scene from out of a police procedural?
> 
> It is not that I am all that fussy about keeping the house tidy. We pick up what we can. If we can see the occasional glimpse of floorboards between the dust, the dirt and the accumulated debris - we are happy. But yesterday I swear that I saw the film crew from HOARDERS walking through my living room...


Ahhhahah, Steve, am loving your unrealized-writing-your-breakthrough novel in-progress!


----------



## adanlerma

ebbrown said:


> Good morning
> 
> Quick question - Can anyone tell me what "Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.)" means as far as external traffic sources? Curious where those views are coming from. I can't imagine many people cut & pasting the link when it's clickable??


Beth I'm guessing it applies to clickable and cut and paste. There's still issues sometimes where a link in a browser or platform doesn't "work".

Other than that, I haven't come across any specific info on the KS info pages. Sorry.

Anyone else have more info?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

adanlerma said:


> Beth I'm guessing it applies to clickable and cut and paste. There's still issues sometimes where a link in a browser or platform doesn't "work".
> 
> Other than that, I haven't come across any specific info on the KS info pages. Sorry.
> 
> Anyone else have more info?


Thank you, that makes sense. I think I'm going to go through all my promo stuff to check the links.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to post a quick update on my Kindle Scout campaign after the weekend. I've got 5 days in the bag now, and I'm happy with how it's going.

I've done 4 days straight with 24/24 hours in Hot & Trending, which is cool. So that's 115 out 120 hours so far. I'm up to just over 1,800 page views as well. 45% of views come from Kindle Scout, which I take as a decent organic rate.

A big thank you to everyone here for their support and advice  I'll be sticking around, so hopefully I can return the favour!

How's everyone else doing? Anyone nearing the end of their campaign yet? Or anyone finished and waiting to hear from Amazon if they've been selected?


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

James P. Sumner said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to post a quick update on my Kindle Scout campaign after the weekend. I've got 5 days in the bag now, and I'm happy with how it's going.
> 
> I've done 4 days straight with 24/24 hours in Hot & Trending, which is cool. So that's 115 out 120 hours so far. I'm up to just over 1,800 page views as well. 45% of views come from Kindle Scout, which I take as a decent organic rate.
> 
> A big thank you to everyone here for their support and advice  I'll be sticking around, so hopefully I can return the favour!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Anyone nearing the end of their campaign yet? Or anyone finished and waiting to hear from Amazon if they've been selected?


Excellent start! I'm waiting around for my answer the last 3 days or so... this wait seems even harder, since there's nothing I can do about it now...

Armand


----------



## Daisy P

Blanche, got your link and ordered from amazon.ca!  Looking forward to all the great books now sitting on my iPad and waiting for an opening!


----------



## AnneC

tylertoo said:


> Nominated the top three. Best of luck.


*Thanks so much*. These last days are tough--and I appreciate all the help!!!! I'm nominating the ones with the fewest days left first but as they clear, will be adding. Best of luck to everyone! 
AnneC
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=The+Maverick+Meets+His+Match


----------



## RJ Infantino

Just finished reading through (almost) all of this mega-thread. It's been extremely helpful as I try to decide what path to take with my debut novel coming out in the spring. Good luck to everyone and I'll be checking back frequently to support other kboards authors (and hopefully catch myself of few free books   )


----------



## blancheking

Daisy P said:


> Blanche, got your link and ordered from amazon.ca! Looking forward to all the great books now sitting on my iPad and waiting for an opening!


Thanks Daisy! I really appreciate it!

After spending two days promoing, I'm starting to understand why Scout declined my book. I don't have the rest of my series yet. The chosen books do, or having mailing lists (that's been fixed now). It's been interesting, marketing a single against whole series of books.

Numbers on Day 3:

#28,135 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#55 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#148 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#230 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Thrillers


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> Thanks Daisy! I really appreciate it!
> 
> After spending two days promoing, I'm starting to understand why Scout declined my book. I don't have the rest of my series yet. The chosen books do, or having mailing lists (that's been fixed now). It's been interesting, marketing a single against whole series of books.
> 
> Numbers on Day 3:
> 
> #28,135 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #55 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #148 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
> #230 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Thrillers


Nice numbers Blanche! And very glad your book's in Kindle Unlimited &#128522;


----------



## adanlerma

RJ Infantino said:


> Just finished reading through (almost) all of this mega-thread. It's been extremely helpful as I try to decide what path to take with my debut novel coming out in the spring. Good luck to everyone and I'll be checking back frequently to support other kboards authors (and hopefully catch myself of few free books  )


I did the same thing RJ, took me awhile, I read slow &#128522; Aiming for 3-4 weeks for mine to be ready. Had originally thought it'd be ready last month, lol ☺


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Excellent start! I'm waiting around for my answer the last 3 days or so... this wait seems even harder, since there's nothing I can do about it now...
> 
> Armand


Really hoping the very best for you Armand &#128522;


----------



## blancheking

Alison, Anne, and Michael, you have my votes. Good luck! Your hard work will pay off! Armand, you have my best wishes and hopes. If I had some superpowers, I would make Scout accept your book. Still, I'm looking forward to finishing it soon!

3 days of promotion, and I finally pushed my way onto another top100 list. Marketing is one hell of an experience, but my gratitude to Kindle Scout for introducing me to its readers and the people in this forum. For those whose books were not selected, there is definitely hope and lots of it. You did your best, wrote your books with love and discipline, and somewhere out there are readers and bored students like me waiting to graduate who need new stories. By the end of next week, I'll be done with papers, and I plan to celebrate by reading a book a day for the two weeks between then and graduation. Whether I get them from Scout or directly from you, I know I'll enjoy the story, and it'll be a nice break from listening to the clock tick.

The Almshouse, at the end of day 3...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,312 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#31 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#86 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#140 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Thrillers


----------



## TheBehrg

blancheking said:


> The Almshouse, at the end of day 3...
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,312 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #31 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #86 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
> #140 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Thrillers


Congrats! Great rankings and a great start!


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> I don't have the rest of my series yet...
> 
> Numbers on Day 3:
> 
> #28,135 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #55 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #148 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
> #230 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Thrillers


Blanche, two things:

First, congrats how well your sales are going, even without a series!

And second, though I'd been tinkering with ideas of changing my sig, your thoughts re having a series got me to experimenting with my "sorta" series. So thank for that also


----------



## blancheking

TheBehrg said:


> Congrats! Great rankings and a great start!


Thanks TheBehrg. By the way, I went to your website to find out why you're called TheBehrg, and I have to say I wholeheartedly approve of your throwing rocks at the Peter Pan ride. I felt like lobbing a few things at it myself when it broke down with me in it last time after a 2 hour wait.



adanlerma said:


> Blanche, two things:
> 
> First, congrats how well your sales are going, even without a series!
> 
> And second, though I'd been tinkering with ideas of changing my sig, your thoughts re having a series got me to experimenting with my "sorta" series. So thank for that also


Not at all Felipe. I really appreciate your encouragement through both my scout campaign and the aftermath. Another thing I noticed is that authors tend to need reviews before promo boards will let them advertise, so if anyone here ever need a review for an already existing book, I'd be happy to write one for them if they send me a PDF.


----------



## Guest

AnneC said:


> *Thanks so much*. These last days are tough--and I appreciate all the help!!!! I'm nominating the ones with the fewest days left first but as they clear, will be adding. Best of luck to everyone!
> AnneC
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=The+Maverick+Meets+His+Match


Anne, its you and me, girl! Romance novels one day apart. I have been obsessed with your book ever since I saw it and I can't wait to see how it does! (Of course I nom'd you)



blancheking said:


> Alison, Anne, and Michael, you have my votes. Good luck! Your hard work will pay off! Armand, you have my best wishes and hopes. If I had some superpowers, I would make Scout accept your book. Still, I'm looking forward to finishing it soon!
> 
> 3 days of promotion, and I finally pushed my way onto another top100 list. Marketing is one hell of an experience, but my gratitude to Kindle Scout for introducing me to its readers and the people in this forum. For those whose books were not selected, there is definitely hope and lots of it. You did your best, wrote your books with love and discipline, and somewhere out there are readers and bored students like me waiting to graduate who need new stories. By the end of next week, I'll be done with papers, and I plan to celebrate by reading a book a day for the two weeks between then and graduation. Whether I get them from Scout or directly from you, I know I'll enjoy the story, and it'll be a nice break from listening to the clock tick.
> 
> The Almshouse, at the end of day 3...
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,312 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #31 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #86 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
> #140 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Thrillers


Thanks, Blanche! I have The Almshouse on my Kindle, I have two more books to finish before it and then I am looking so forward to reading it! And you are doing AMAZING for a debut novel. Seriously. I didn't do as well as you did with my first book. I am so stoked for you.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Blanche, those are fab numbers. You are giving me hope  Congrats!!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

blancheking said:


> 3 days of promotion, and I finally pushed my way onto another top100 list. Marketing is one hell of an experience, but my gratitude to Kindle Scout for introducing me to its readers and the people in this forum. For those whose books were not selected, there is definitely hope and lots of it. You did your best, wrote your books with love and discipline, and somewhere out there are readers and bored students like me waiting to graduate who need new stories. By the end of next week, I'll be done with papers, and I plan to celebrate by reading a book a day for the two weeks between then and graduation. Whether I get them from Scout or directly from you, I know I'll enjoy the story, and it'll be a nice break from listening to the clock tick.
> 
> The Almshouse, at the end of day 3...
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,312 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #31 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #86 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
> #140 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical > Thrillers


Blanche, that is a *fabulous* debut! Congrats


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so a great BIG congratulations to Blanche for showing us all how to land on your feet. I see four happy reviews on THE ALMSHOUSE right off the bat - and that is a GREAT sign! Get your rest and read your recreational reading over the next couple of weeks, Blanche - but then get to work on your next book. Sounds like a lot of happy readers out there are panting YA-ardor, just waiting for that next Blanche King novel!

So how is your day going?

  

Without further ado, here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
3 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
5 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
6 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
11 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
11 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
12 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
13 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
16 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
23 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
25 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so a great BIG congratulations to Blanche for showing us all how to land on your feet. I see four happy reviews on THE ALMSHOUSE right off the bat!


I liked what one reviewer esp said:

"...though this is a story that begins with death, it is a story about life...."

and

"Though the overarching plotline is a mystery, Julia finds that death is no simpler than life. Julia herself, is no static character driven by a single purpose latched onto for merely the sake of the plot. Care is taken to show how she thinks and why. Julia makes mistakes, learns to deal with them as best she can, and tries to do what she can to make things right...."


----------



## BobW

Daisy - got the email that your book was available and picked up a copy this morning - good luck!


----------



## Daisy P

BobW said:


> Daisy - got the email that your book was available and picked up a copy this morning - good luck!


Thx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so a great BIG congratulations to Blanche for showing us all how to land on your feet. I see four happy reviews on THE ALMSHOUSE right off the bat - and that is a GREAT sign! Get your rest and read your recreational reading over the next couple of weeks, Blanche - but then get to work on your next book. Sounds like a lot of happy readers out there are panting YA-ardor, just waiting for that next Blanche King novel!


 Thanks Steve! And I just picked up A Blurt in Time. I'm going to pick up The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin next, then The Prophet of Marathon.

A question to all: How do we promote Thunderclap? I started mine, but where are the best places to go to get the 100 people?

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/35092-the-almshouse-a-ghost-story?locale=en


----------



## BobW

Blanche - I just grabbed the Almshouse as well.  I have a lot to read now...

Congrats on passing the bar, too.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

blancheking said:


> Thanks Steve! And I just picked up A Blurt in Time. I'm going to pick up The (Almost) 30 Year Old Virgin next, then The Prophet of Marathon.
> 
> A question to all: How do we promote Thunderclap? I started mine, but where are the best places to go to get the 100 people?
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/35092-the-almshouse-a-ghost-story?locale=en


I just supported your Thunderclap, but it would only let me support through my personal Facebook page. Is there something I'm missing to be able to support it via my FB Fan page? It would be a lot more to add to your social reach.
(Forgive me, I don't know much about the Thunderclap thing, trying to read about it to figure it out!  )


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm not sure about the Thunderclap question, Blanche - although I have just sent you an e-mail with a bit of info that might help.

I'm off to work right now.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

A question to all: How do we promote Thunderclap? I started mine, but where are the best places to go to get the 100 people?

Join this FB group and follow the easy instructions. You'll get 100+ in no time

https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

Armand


----------



## blancheking

ebbrown said:


> I just supported your Thunderclap, but it would only let me support through my personal Facebook page. Is there something I'm missing to be able to support it via my FB Fan page? It would be a lot more to add to your social reach.
> (Forgive me, I don't know much about the Thunderclap thing, trying to read about it to figure it out!  )


Thanks E.B.! I emailed Thunderclap with your question, but they sent this back 

"Hi Blanche,

Because Facebook pages have likes instead of friends, they can't directly back a Thunderclap campaign. However, page admins can still post the link to a campaign page on their organization's page and encourage fans to support it.

David"

It's too bad... groups could be really good for campaigns


----------



## David Blake

I knew LinkedIn had a purpose, although I've only just found out what it was! I posted up a question there about Kindle Scout and someone very kindly gave me the link to this thread.

Anyway, I'm a KBoard newbie but have my book just about half way through the Kindle Scout cycle (currently on Day 16). I've been following fellow entrants on Facebook, Twitter and on Amazon but have only been able to link up with one other - author of Girl on the Moon. I've also been nominating as many books as I can as they hit Last Day.

Anyway, any support and encouragement you can give me with my début novel, "Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis" would be gratefully received. I really don't know all that many people and have been struggling to keep it Hot & Trending for any length of time.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL


----------



## blancheking

Armand Rosamilia said:


> A question to all: How do we promote Thunderclap? I started mine, but where are the best places to go to get the 100 people?
> 
> Join this FB group and follow the easy instructions. You'll get 100+ in no time
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
> 
> Armand


Thank you! Best of luck with Scout! I'm looking forward to the free book 



Blackah said:


> I knew LinkedIn had a purpose, although I've only just found out what it was! I posted up a question there about Kindle Scout and someone very kindly gave me the link to this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a KBoard newbie but have my book just about half way through the Kindle Scout cycle (currently on Day 16). I've been following fellow entrants on Facebook, Twitter and on Amazon but have only been able to link up with one other - author of Girl on the Moon. I've also been nominating as many books as I can as they hit Last Day.
> 
> Anyway, any support and encouragement you can give me with my debut novel, "Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis" would be gratefully received. I really don't know all that many people and have been struggling to keep it Hot & Trending for any length of time.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL


I've seen your book before (and saved it). Very nice cover!


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> I've seen your book before (and saved it). Very nice cover!


Thank you. The cover was the easy bit. Just clip art images from this site: http://www.dreamstime.com/ which is a really good place to find cheap, high quality Royalty Free images, perfect for book covers!


----------



## David Blake

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks for maintaining the list, Steve. I'm floundering!
> 9 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 189 Total page views
> Last updated November 24, 2015 5:17 AM EST


Mark, I've just nominated you! Good luck!


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> 3 days of promotion, and I finally pushed my way onto another top100 list.


Blanch, when my KS campaign ends you're going to have to give me some idea as to how to market a book on Amazon. I ain't got a clue!


----------



## adanlerma

Blackah said:


> I knew LinkedIn had a purpose, although I've only just found out what it was! I posted up a question there about Kindle Scout and someone very kindly gave me the link to this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a KBoard newbie but have my book just about half way through the Kindle Scout cycle (currently on Day 16). I've been following fellow entrants on Facebook, Twitter and on Amazon but have only been able to link up with one other - author of Girl on the Moon. I've also been nominating as many books as I can as they hit Last Day.
> 
> Anyway, any support and encouragement you can give me with my debut novel, "Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis" would be gratefully received. I really don't know all that many people and have been struggling to keep it Hot & Trending for any length of time.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL


Richard, I've saved your book to read the excerpt soon as I can. The premise and humor look very promising


----------



## David Blake

adanlerma said:


> Richard, I've saved your book to read the excerpt soon as I can. The premise and humor look very promising


Fantastic! THANK YOU!


----------



## blancheking

Blackah said:


> Blanch, when my KS campaign ends you're going to have to give me some idea as to how to market a book on Amazon. I ain't got a clue!


For sure. I try to share everything I know here, since a bunch of us were in the same boat.

For my campaign, I ended with 511 H&T hours. However, my book was my debut novel, so it made sense that Scout passed on it given the collection of already established authors. I just looked back at their old books (since, you know, Scout promises $5,000 a year or they relinquish the rights) then ran some calculations (to make $5k a year, a book must sell 6 copies every day at $3.99 or 7 copies everyday at $2.99). Selling 6 copies a day lands a book in the rank 30,000's and 7 a day in the rank 20,000's.

It seems the only books from Nov and Dec of last year still afloat are the books that came from already established best-selling authors.


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> For sure. I try to share everything I know here, since a bunch of us were in the same boat.
> 
> For my campaign, I ended with 511 H&T hours. However, my book was my debut novel, so it made sense that Scout passed on it given the collection of already established authors. I just looked back at their old books (since, you know, Scout promises $5,000 a year or they relinquish the rights) then ran some calculations (to make $5k a year, a book must sell 6 copies every day at $3.99 or 7 copies everyday at $2.99). Selling 6 copies a day lands a book in the rank 30,000's and 7 a day in the rank 20,000's.
> 
> It seems the only books from Nov and Dec of last year still afloat are the books that came from already established best-selling authors.


My book is also a début. Chances of selection? Probably somewhere between 0 and 0, but it's good early exposure at any rate.


----------



## blancheking

the exposure counts  and it's a good marketing exercise. (im thinking about going to a marketing symposium to learn a few tricks)


----------



## David Blake

oakwood said:


> I think the Scout project offers more value than just getting chosen directly for publication, which few in the end will be. There is also the Amazon editor radar which probably does at least a quick sweep of every submitted book. If they like your work, perhaps you as an author gets a positive flag in the system, (I am a firm believer in Amazon flags). Amazon has several imprints, none of which are accepting unsolicited submits. I imagine amazon does active recruiting.
> 
> BTW Punched in a bunch of nominations.  Best of luck to everyone.


Interesting - thank you!!!


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> the exposure counts  and it's a good marketing exercise. (im thinking about going to a marketing symposium to learn a few tricks)


The exposure is great - it's also been a great way to tell people about my book without saying, "My book is up for sale on Amazon, buy it or I'll never speak to you again," which would have caused problems at Christmas, especially with the wife.


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> I just looked back at their old books (since, you know, Scout promises $5,000 a year or they relinquish the rights) then ran some calculations (to make $5k a year, a book must sell 6 copies every day at $3.99 or 7 copies everyday at $2.99). Selling 6 copies a day lands a book in the rank 30,000's and 7 a day in the rank 20,000's.


Don't forget monies via Kindle Unlimited, and, remote but true, a liking of a story line for another medium in the future, ie, TV, streaming, or film.

Folks forget, Amazon is a multimedia company, and growing.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

> Folks forget, Amazon is a multimedia company, and growing.


I had forgotten - or never considered! Thanks, Adan.

Everyone has different reasons for Scouting, but for me, it's part of my determination to explore new opportunities in publishing. Kindle Scout mightn't be shiny new, but it's only relatively recently opened to Australians. Now to decide what other new publishing thing to try... I have no idea!


----------



## blancheking

Agreed Jenny. I did it for publicity and a chance at the lottery


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

LOL Blanche - that's it, exactly. I don't have to gamble re anything else in life -- writing is that risk taking


----------



## adanlerma

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I had forgotten - or never considered! Thanks, Adan.
> 
> Now to decide what other new publishing thing to try... I have no idea!


Jenny, I'd also wholeheartedly suggest Kindle Worlds, particularly Joe Konrath's Jack Daniels KW & Ann Voss Peterson's Codename: Chandler KW.

Each not only allows a writer to use a well know character (Daniels or Chandler), but, you can have _your own character_(s) interact with them *and* keep the rights to your character.

One of the better experiments I've tried. Matter of fact the two shorts I have there are in my sig below.

I've several posts on this. One at : http://felipeadanlerma.com/2015/05/18/surprise-benefit-writing-for-joe-konrath-and-ann-voss-petersons-kindle-worlds/

Another is at : http://felipeadanlerma.com/2015/03/04/info-links-for-joe-konraths-jack-daniels-kindle-worlds-amazon/

You could literally take your Texas Kisses character and put her into a short story (or longer) with either characters. Be quite a cross-genre match-up: fun romance character with hard hitting thriller character


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Ooh, interesting! Thanks, Adan. Now, there's an idea for the New Year...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Worked a night shift last night and I'm heading downstairs for breakfast shortly to work a day shift this morning. Forget about Krampus - this closing/opening Klopen shifts are hard on a fellow's head.

HURRY UP WEEKEND!!!

So how is your day going?

  

Without further ado, here is today's Kindle Scout list - slightly modified to add Richard Blackah's *Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis*.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 days left His to Win by Alison Ryan
2 days left The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
4 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
5 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
10 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
10 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
11 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
12 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
15 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
15 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
22 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
24 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


----------



## Guest

Good morning, Steve!

I am SO GLAD to see 1 day left next to my name! Although I know I still have to see Last Day and THEN I have to wait an unknown amount of time before hearing yay or nay. And being that it's a holiday, I expect it will be the end of next week before I know. But still! ONE DAY LEFT! Hooray!


----------



## David Blake

BelleAC said:


> I am SO GLAD to see 1 day left next to my name! Although I know I still have to see Last Day and THEN I have to wait an unknown amount of time before hearing yay or nay. And being that it's a holiday, I expect it will be the end of next week before I know. But still! ONE DAY LEFT! Hooray!


Your book is sitting in my nomination set. I've seen it H&T a lot over the last month, so you must be in with a good chance! Best of luck!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BelleAC said:


> Good morning, Steve!
> 
> I am SO GLAD to see 1 day left next to my name! Although I know I still have to see Last Day and THEN I have to wait an unknown amount of time before hearing yay or nay. And being that it's a holiday, I expect it will be the end of next week before I know. But still! ONE DAY LEFT! Hooray!


And I'm looking forward to my free copy of your book when you are selected.


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> Good morning, Steve!
> 
> I am SO GLAD to see 1 day left next to my name! Although I know I still have to see Last Day and THEN I have to wait an unknown amount of time before hearing yay or nay. And being that it's a holiday, I expect it will be the end of next week before I know. But still! ONE DAY LEFT! Hooray!


Nominated, Alison. All the very best


----------



## GoingAnon

Great launch, Blanche! I bought your book and supported your Thunderclap (thru Twitter). 
Re marketing techniques, I found Mark Dawson's free course on list-building extremely helpful. Mailing lists are great for book launches, reviews... and Kindle Scout campaigns.


----------



## adanlerma

Alix Nichols said:


> Great launch, Blanche! I bought your book and supported your Thunderclap (thru Twitter).
> Re marketing techniques, I found Mark Dawson's free course on list-building extremely helpful. Mailing lists are great for book launches, reviews... and Kindle Scout campaigns.


Had seen Mark's info mentioned a few times earlier too so I Googled it and got these:

http://www.selfpublishingformula.com/

http://www.thecreativepenn.com/2015/06/08/writing-fast-mark-dawson/

The first link is direct to his site, the second to what looks like a good article via Joanna Penn about Mark's ideas. Includes this point, "We talk about how great FB ads can be but also how much testing you have to do in order to optimize your ads. It's a real commitment and you have to be really careful around cashflow."

Either way, does look like something to find out about! Thanks you guys


----------



## Guest

Blackah said:


> Your book is sitting in my nomination set. I've seen it H&T a lot over the last month, so you must be in with a good chance! Best of luck!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.



ebbrown said:


> And I'm looking forward to my free copy of your book when you are selected.


I love the bouncing smilies! And you're so kind. Seriously. That made me smile. I'm super stoked for your book too! You're killin' it!

Thanks for all the support, Scouters! This thread has kept me sane. But I still keep refreshing my email to hear about Armand and Jenny! They've gotta tell us before Thanksgiving I hope!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Armand Rosamilia said:


> A question to all: How do we promote Thunderclap? I started mine, but where are the best places to go to get the 100 people?
> 
> Join this FB group and follow the easy instructions. You'll get 100+ in no time
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
> 
> Armand


Thanks for this, Armand. And thanks for your phenomenal backing my own Thunderclap! Question - I requested to join this particular group almost a week ago, and it's still pending... is this typical? Or is there someone I could message and prod? Whilst I've hit my target, I'd still like as many as possible, so the boost this group could offer is important.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

James P. Sumner said:


> Thanks for this, Armand. And thanks for your phenomenal backing my own Thunderclap! Question - I requested to join this particular group almost a week ago, and it's still pending... is this typical? Or is there someone I could message and prod? Whilst I've hit my target, I'd still like as many as possible, so the boost this group could offer is important.


Unfortunately, sometimes someone other than an admin will accidentally delete the request. Let me know when you're about to join and I'll make sure you get added. The group is great!

Armand


----------



## David Blake

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Unfortunately, sometimes someone other than an admin will accidentally delete the request. Let me know when you're about to join and I'll make sure you get added. The group is great!
> 
> Armand


Hi Armand, mine's also been pending for a while. I've just re-applied. Would be good to become a member!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Blackah said:


> Hi Armand, mine's also been pending for a while. I've just re-applied. Would be good to become a member!


I don't see your request. I sent a message seeing if there was a freeze or if someone is just being a jerk in there and rejecting them for some reason

Make sure you're joining https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

Armand


----------



## David Blake

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I don't see your request. I sent a message seeing if there was a freeze or if someone is just being a jerk in there and rejecting them for some reason
> 
> Make sure you're joining https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
> 
> Armand


Yep, it's definitely that one. I've cancelled and applied again. It's probably Facebook. It generally likes to show my activity to as few people as possible, just in case someone might actually see one of my posts, or in this case, a closed group application.


----------



## blancheking

Alix Nichols said:


> Great launch, Blanche! I bought your book and supported your Thunderclap (thru Twitter).
> Re marketing techniques, I found Mark Dawson's free course on list-building extremely helpful. Mailing lists are great for book launches, reviews... and Kindle Scout campaigns.


Thanks Alix! I really appreciate the support. I'll look into Mark Dawson's course and see if I can learn to do mailing lists. I'm overdue for one of those, I think.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

blancheking said:


> Thanks Alix! I really appreciate the support. I'll look into Mark Dawson's course and see if I can learn to do mailing lists. I'm overdue for one of those, I think.


Blanche, I've found the mailing list to be one of my best tools to get the word out. If you're looking to start one up, some of us use MailChimp.


----------



## greatbrit

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Armand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

What a relief!!! I am so happy right now, and the entire family was hanging out today baking for Thanksgiving so it is even better. I will keep everyone in the loop as I go through the next steps.

Armand


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Just saw the good news, Armand  Congratulations!!!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours   A Thanksgiving to remember!


----------



## mel p

Congrats Armand!! I can't wait for my copy of Dirty Deeds!!


----------



## Skyla

Just got my email!  Congrats Armand!!!    Looking forward to getting to read more of Dirty Deeds!


----------



## Daisy P

Yeah for Dirty Deeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eta:  Just got the bad news about Sky Garden.  Hope you are self-publishing!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Kindle Scout is busy today. I just got the news - they've said no to my book, "Sky Garden". I'm disappointed but I was prepared for that response, and I'm genuinely encouraged by the post-Kindle Scout publishing others here have undertaken and made work. My turn now


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Kindle Scout is busy today. I just got the news - they've said no to my book, "Sky Garden". I'm disappointed but I was prepared for that response, and I'm genuinely encouraged by the post-Kindle Scout publishing others here have undertaken and made work. My turn now


Let us know when it is available if you self-pub or who publishes it if you go with a publisher. You'll get some big sales on it!

Armand


----------



## Steve Vernon

Congrats, Armand. I was dead-certain you were going to snapped up by Kindle Scout.

Sorry to hear that you didn't make the cut, Jenny - but you've got a lot of company and a lot of good friends here at kboards. Here's to landing on your feet!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Thanks, Armand 

Steve, cheers! You're so right about the friends here - amazingly supportive discussion thread. Love it!


----------



## blancheking

Congrats Armand!  I came here as soon as I saw! Looking forward to finishing the book!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

blancheking said:


> Congrats Armand!  I came here as soon as I saw! Looking forward to finishing the book!


Thanks, everyone! I feel like I won a Grammy with so many cool emails and messages coming in tonight! And right after my birthday and on the eve of Thanksgiving makes it even cooler

Armand


----------



## Mary Papas

Congrats Armand! Looking forward to reading it!  
Question though, is it true that if you don't hit $5,000 in royalties within the year, Amazon reserves the right to withdraw the book from Kindle Scout?


----------



## Guest

Congrats, Armand! I can't wait to read Dirty Deeds in its entirety.

Jenny, I was very bummed to see you weren't picked. Our final numbers are very similar so I was rooting for you extra hard to get it. I am really glad your self pub'ing it, and I will definitely buy it when it's out!


----------



## blancheking

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Thanks, Armand
> 
> Steve, cheers! You're so right about the friends here - amazingly supportive discussion thread. Love it!


Please let Scout know when you publish  I would like to finish reading Sky Garden. (I do like your character Nick very much.)

In other news ... I've been review-trolled  Please be careful when using fiverr to advertise.

*Here comes a long story: *In a momentary lapse of judgement, I looked around fiverr and found a woman who promotes books. Two days later, she tried to complete the order without providing proof. When I asked her for proof, she became explosively angry and customer service had to go get my payment back. Well, true to her insinuations while yelling at me, she left a 1-star review for my book. 
At first, I thought it might actually be an actual unhappy reader, then I saw that the other two books she 1-starred happen to be by the same guy, who writes nonfiction. (Why buys two books by the same person just to leave negative reviews?) The one detailed bad review on her fiverr page happens to be read "not for nonfiction writers like me." I checked her blog. The two books she left positive reviews for (a 7-volume epic fantasy set, and a marriage counseling book for men) both appeared at least 3 times on her page, meaning they were frequent customers of hers.

*Long story short:* use BKnights on fiverr, but no one else.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Alison, I thought our stats were really respectable. *sigh* Thanks for the kind words 

Blanche - thanks for liking Nick  I'm self-publishing Sky Garden as we speak! No grass is going to grow under my feet. But wow! to your Fiverr experience. That's scary. Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## adanlerma

vaughanwsmith said:


> Yeah I've been lurking this thread for a while and more recently nominated a few kboarders, looking at putting my next book through kindle scout. It's been good to read about experiences and get a feel for the program.
> 
> Just got the email - dirty deeds is the first one I've nominated that was selected. I knew it would be from reading the first few pages.
> 
> Congrats Armand and good luck


Vaughn, welcome, I've been doing (following this thread) and hope to do about the same thing (submit a book to KS), just not sure when. I keep finding "things" I want to add or enhance in my work in progress 

And yes, felt the same way about Dirty Deeds. First one I've nominated that's been chosen. Terrific book.

So ditto all the congrats, Armand. Very well deserved "choose" by KS


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> What a relief!!! I am so happy right now, and the entire family was hanging out today baking for Thanksgiving so it is even better. I will keep everyone in the loop as I go through the next steps.
> 
> Armand


Yay! Please do! Be great to hear how the process works if chosen.

And, I'll be getting a free copy of your book - double yay!


----------



## TheBehrg

Congrats Armand on the win and welcome aboard! Was hoping for better news with a few others, but there are so many paths to success these days. Warm Thanksgiving wishes to you all --

-Behrg


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Okay. Here's something amazing. I really was ready to press "publish" on Sky Garden. So I did. And it's already live on Amazon. I'm shocked at the speed they've processed it. Now, I need to add the from the author bits etc, but it's live. Already. (Still shocked)


----------



## Guest

blancheking said:


> Please let Scout know when you publish  I would like to finish reading Sky Garden. (I do like your character Nick very much.)
> 
> In other news ... I've been review-trolled  Please be careful when using fiverr to advertise.
> 
> *Here comes a long story: *In a momentary lapse of judgement, I looked around fiverr and found a woman who promotes books. Two days later, she tried to complete the order without providing proof. When I asked her for proof, she became explosively angry and customer service had to go get my payment back. Well, true to her insinuations while yelling at me, she left a 1-star review for my book.
> At first, I thought it might actually be an actual unhappy reader, then I saw that the other two books she 1-starred happen to be by the same guy, who writes nonfiction. (Why buys two books by the same person just to leave negative reviews?) The one detailed bad review on her fiverr page happens to be read "not for nonfiction writers like me." I checked her blog. The two books she left positive reviews for (a 7-volume epic fantasy set, and a marriage counseling book for men) both appeared at least 3 times on her page, meaning they were frequent customers of hers.
> 
> *Long story short:* use BKnights on fiverr, but no one else.


That's such BULL! That makes me angry for you. I'm going over there now to vote it down. It might even be worth contacting KDP Help Desk and letting them know about the situation. Grrrrrr. We all get one stars but a revenge one star is not acceptable. Its so wrong. You should let Fiverr know too. They might shut her account down.


----------



## TheBehrg

Mary_11 said:


> Question though, is it true that if you don't hit $5,000 in royalties within the year, Amazon reserves the right to withdraw the book from Kindle Scout?


If after 2 consecutive years you don't earn $5,000 per year, the AUTHOR can choose to have their rights return, not the other way around.


----------



## adanlerma

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Kindle Scout is busy today. I just got the news - they've said no to my book, "Sky Garden". I'm disappointed but I was prepared for that response, and I'm genuinely encouraged by the post-Kindle Scout publishing others here have undertaken and made work. My turn now


Ditto Armand and the others Jenny. So sorry it wasn't selected, but looks like it's already live, on KDP?


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Adan, "Sky Garden" is live. My head's whirling at the high-speed approval and processing. But I'm not complaining - just racing to catch up. Newsletter, tweets, FB announcement, etc.


----------



## geronl

I got my free "Festival of Murder" today


----------



## Guest

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Okay. Here's something amazing. I really was ready to press "publish" on Sky Garden. So I did. And it's already live on Amazon. I'm shocked at the speed they've processed it. Now, I need to add the from the author bits etc, but it's live. Already. (Still shocked)


WOW! It's a good sign! How long did it take?? I am always surprised. Sometimes it's a couple hours. But sometimes it's 16 hours!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

About two hours. That was impressive


----------



## adanlerma

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Adan, "Sky Garden" is live. My head's whirling at the high-speed approval and processing. But I'm not complaining - just racing to catch up. Newsletter, tweets, FB announcement, etc.


Wow, such a great price! Bought my copy 

Am also glad you have it via KU, you'll get a lot more $ that way (at over 200 pages) from folks going that route.

Look fwd to finding out how the story works out 

Take care, Jenny, all the best!


----------



## blancheking

BelleAC said:


> That's such BULL! That makes me angry for you. I'm going over there now to vote it down. It might even be worth contacting KDP Help Desk and letting them know about the situation. Grrrrrr. We all get one stars but a revenge one star is not acceptable. Its so wrong. You should let Fiverr know too. They might shut her account down.


Thanks for understanding Belle  Your post made me really happy. I'm going to get right on reporting that thing (I don't think there are syntax mistakes but it most definitely is not insulting to the catholic faith). I'll be real happy if KDP actually took the thing down, but at least Fiverr's going to add this to that ticket they started on her.

@ Jenny: full speed ahead!  i'll tweet your book!


----------



## blancheking

adanlerma said:


> Am also glad you have it via KU, you'll get a lot more $ that way (at over 200 pages) from folks going that route.


Such as me! Decided if I'm going to read 14 books in the next two weeks, I'm getting unlimited.  Got my copy. I'll write a review when I'm done with each book.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Thanks, Adan. I hope KU works for Sky Garden. Now, I'm even more nervous than during the Kindle Scout campaign 

Thanks for the tweet-shout out, Blanche 

(((group hug)))

You've all made me feel so much better!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

adanlerma said:


> Wow, such a great price! Bought my copy
> 
> Am also glad you have it via KU, you'll get a lot more $ that way (at over 200 pages) from folks going that route.
> 
> KU? Cool. Going to add it right now to read!
> 
> Armand


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Thanks, Armand -- KU'ing from Cloud 9!  I'm looking forward to my free copy of Dirty Deeds


----------



## David Blake

Big congrats Armand! Do please keep us posted. I've just looked at your Amazon site and see that you've written about 3,000 other books, so no doubt this will have an impact on those sales as well! Fantastic!!! 

And Jenny, that sounds like the fastest self-publish it the history of Amazon. Good work!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Unfortunately, sometimes someone other than an admin will accidentally delete the request. Let me know when you're about to join and I'll make sure you get added. The group is great!
> 
> Armand


First of all, CONGRATS!!!!!! Got the confirmation e-mail - well done, my friend!! Make sure you keep us posted on your progress. I'd be very interested to see what the next steps are, just in case I don't get to find out for myself! Haha!

I've just cancelled and re-submitted my request to join this FB group now, so if there's anything you can do, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## James P. Sumner

Armand, if you don't mind me asking, what were your finishing stats? Total page views, hours in H&T etc? What kind of pattern did they follow? Was it a spike at the beginning and end, and a ghost town in between? That seems to be the trend with these things.


----------



## GoingAnon

Congrats Armand! It was nice to get an email from Amazon commending my on my good taste. 
Jenny, just one-clicked your book. I'm sure it will do well! Would you like me to post your "launch offer" to my 4K Facebook fans? They all like romance.  Any specific message?
I'm still on H&T, with an average of only 50 daily views (47% KS and 53% external), which means it's the number of noms and not views that gets you on H&T. I email small segments of my list every evening, and that's pretty much all I do promotion-wise. This kind of lazy campaign seems to be a good strategy to stay on H&T, but the endgame is to get the contract, right? Oh well, 10 more days...


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

James P. Sumner said:


> Armand, if you don't mind me asking, what were your finishing stats? Total page views, hours in H&T etc? What kind of pattern did they follow? Was it a spike at the beginning and end, and a ghost town in between? That seems to be the trend with these things.


I had 582 hours in Hot with only 2 days i didn't hit it at all. I started out strong but then had a few 14 and 17 hour days until the Thunderclap kicked in 7 days before the end. From that point I was in Hot the entire time. Finished with 2,215 views. The views were 436 on day one but then I really spread out the posts about it so it was steady throughout the rest. My big social media presence helped (110,000+ Twitter followers, personal FB page as well as author page, 2 podcast pages and someone even created a fan club for me awhile ago which helped spread the word). I ran 2 small ($20 each) FB ads in the middle to keep it up but that's about it.

Having a following in horror and contemporary fiction also helped. With over 100 releases and being active about not only my book but the program I think helped me, too.

Also good news for me this week (I know I'm bragging but I'm on cloud 9) is the fact I wrote a book which will become a series with author Mark Tufo. It's an apocalyptic series and we signed a deal with Audible for a big advance as well. I'm on a roll this week. <end bragging>

Armand


----------



## David Blake

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I had 582 hours in Hot with only 2 days i didn't hit it at all. I started out strong but then had a few 14 and 17 hour days until the Thunderclap kicked in 7 days before the end. From that point I was in Hot the entire time. Finished with 2,215 views. The views were 436 on day one but then I really spread out the posts about it so it was steady throughout the rest. My big social media presence helped (110,000+ Twitter followers, personal FB page as well as author page, 2 podcast pages and someone even created a fan club for me awhile ago which helped spread the word). I ran 2 small ($20 each) FB ads in the middle to keep it up but that's about it.
> 
> Having a following in horror and contemporary fiction also helped. With over 100 releases and being active about not only my book but the program I think helped me, too.
> 
> Also good news for me this week (I know I'm bragging but I'm on cloud 9) is the fact I wrote a book which will become a series with author Mark Tufo. It's an apocalyptic series and we signed a deal with Audible for a big advance as well. I'm on a roll this week. <end bragging>
> 
> Armand


BLOODY HELL! I was joking about the number of book's you'd written, and how many Twitter followers?!?!? How long have you been writing for


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Blackah said:


> BLOODY HELL! I was joking about the number of book's you'd written, and how many Twitter followers?!?!? How long have you been writing for


I've been writing full-time for five years. I built up my Twitter following myself by following a system I came up with to get and keep them. Nothing crazy, just a few minutes each day to find the perfect people to tweet with.

Armand


----------



## James P. Sumner

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I had 582 hours in Hot with only 2 days i didn't hit it at all. I started out strong but then had a few 14 and 17 hour days until the Thunderclap kicked in 7 days before the end. From that point I was in Hot the entire time. Finished with 2,215 views. The views were 436 on day one but then I really spread out the posts about it so it was steady throughout the rest. My big social media presence helped (110,000+ Twitter followers, personal FB page as well as author page, 2 podcast pages and someone even created a fan club for me awhile ago which helped spread the word).


So the Thunderclap makes a big difference, then? Mostly thanks to you, mine is up to just over 250,000 now, and will go out at the start of the final week. I'm up to 2,096 views and 183 hours H&T after 7 days, so I've had a strong start. Working on my Twitter presence too - experimenting with Ads on there, as well as on Facebook. Not sure what I'm doing, or how to boost my followers! Haha!

Those are incredible figures to finish on though. Have you heard anything more from Amazon yet regarding your victory?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Just peeking in to wish y'all a Happy Thanksgiving. Wishing you all a lovely day.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

James P. Sumner said:


> So the Thunderclap makes a big difference, then? Mostly thanks to you, mine is up to just over 250,000 now, and will go out at the start of the final week. I'm up to 2,096 views and 183 hours H&T after 7 days, so I've had a strong start. Working on my Twitter presence too - experimenting with Ads on there, as well as on Facebook. Not sure what I'm doing, or how to boost my followers! Haha!
> 
> Those are incredible figures to finish on though. Have you heard anything more from Amazon yet regarding your victory?


They sent a couple of emails so far detailing the next parts like bank info and potential editing coming up in the next few days or so. Very exciting!

I've never had much luck with Twitter ads but I have a strong presence already so there's already a nice boost as is. FB ads are hit and miss for me, too.

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Also good news for me this week (I know I'm bragging but I'm on cloud 9) is the fact I wrote a book which will become a series with author Mark Tufo. It's an apocalyptic series and we signed a deal with Audible for a big advance as well. I'm on a roll this week. <end bragging>
> 
> Armand


Awww _man!_ That is SUPER good news! Congratulations and a very happy Thanksgiving


----------



## James P. Sumner

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I've never had much luck with Twitter ads but I have a strong presence already so there's already a nice boost as is. FB ads are hit and miss for me, too.
> 
> Armand


I signed up to Nick Stephenson's "Your First 10K Readers" program, which completely changed my writing life, and he's good friends with Mark Dawson, who now generates a six-figure income purely from Facebook Ads. I've followed his pointers, but can't replicate any of his success, sadly

Do you have any tips for increasing your Twitter following? I've been strategically re-tweeting things similar to my own work, and following groups with large followings, so I'm visible in the right circles, but it's a very slow process. Gone from 108 to 131 in 48hrs!


----------



## adanlerma

James P. Sumner said:


> I signed up to Nick Stephenson's "Your First 10K Readers" program, which completely changed my writing life, and he's good friends with Mark Dawson, who now generates a six-figure income purely from Facebook Ads. I've followed his pointers, but can't replicate any of his success, sadly


James, I know how you feel. I've read lots of Nick's posts and sampled his work (have a few titles I'd like to get to) and really like his whole approach and energy.

That said, I think he also used lots of mutual collaboration things and other stuff.

But most importantly, and as I'm seeing with other really good writers like Armand, is there's some sort of tipping point where luck and opportunity have enough to grab onto, and something changes. Things start really happening.

I really think the solution is as simple as luck plus keeping at it in your own preferred ways (because those will be most sustainable), always strive to love what you're doing (or you'll quit), and enjoy the process best as possible. 

Not much solid advice, lol! But even if it was, you'd need to adapt it to what works for you.

On a side note, I've sent your full excerpt to my Kindle to review after Thanksgiving. The first little bit seems pretty audacious with a nice snarky attitude, should be fun


----------



## blancheking

Historically, has Turkey Day been a good day for sales or not so? Also can anyone recommend a good promo site for $0.99 books?

Happy eating everyone!


----------



## Mary Papas

I will get a copy of Dirty Deeds and leave a review!  
Sorry for your bad experience with Fiverr, I had a couple of those 2...good thing is, Fiverr notices those right away and pays you back, allowing you to choose someone better.


----------



## Bbates024

Happy T day Scouter's I have a fee more books to pull off the list. Have a great holiday!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Armand your good news isn't bragging - that sort of news is encouraging! Congrats!!!

Alix, you're a star to offer to mention Sky Garden's release to your FB followers. I'll message you a possible paragraph, if that's okay?  And I think "Amanda's Guide to Love" will rock it in - when it does, I nominated it so I get a free copy


----------



## Steve Vernon

blancheking said:


> Historically, has Turkey Day been a good day for sales or not so? Also can anyone recommend a good promo site for $0.99 books?


Hey Blanche - I had good luck with ROBIN READS. ENT works pretty well, too. Free Kindle Books and Tips has a new release promo package for $25.00.

I wouldn't fart around with anything less than these guys.

ROBIN READS = http://robinreads.com/author-signup/

ENT = http://ereadernewstoday.com/pricing/

FREE KINDLE BOOKS AND TIPS = http://fkbt.com/for-authors/


----------



## greatbrit

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Blanche - I had good luck with ROBIN READS. ENT works pretty well, too. Free Kindle Books and Tips has a new release promo package for $25.00.
> 
> I wouldn't fart around with anything less than these guys.
> 
> ROBIN READS = http://robinreads.com/author-signup/
> 
> ENT = http://ereadernewstoday.com/pricing/
> 
> FREE KINDLE BOOKS AND TIPS = http://fkbt.com/for-authors/


Thank you so much Steve. That's tremendously helpful.


----------



## blancheking

Mary Papas said:


> I will get a copy of Dirty Deeds and leave a review!
> Sorry for your bad experience with Fiverr, I had a couple of those 2...good thing is, Fiverr notices those right away and pays you back, allowing you to choose someone better.


Thanks for the encouragement.  I'm learning slowly. Going to try Robin Reads next. I also made a new cover for my book, so I'm going to update that.


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Blanche - I had good luck with ROBIN READS. ENT works pretty well, too. Free Kindle Books and Tips has a new release promo package for $25.00.
> 
> I wouldn't fart around with anything less than these guys.
> 
> ROBIN READS = http://robinreads.com/author-signup/
> 
> ENT = http://ereadernewstoday.com/pricing/
> 
> FREE KINDLE BOOKS AND TIPS = http://fkbt.com/for-authors/
> 
> Thanks Steve  I sent you a facebook message


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

No clue what is going on with the Thunderclap group... add me on FB and send me a message and I will add you into the group, it is really worth it.

https://www.facebook.com/armand.rosamilia

Feel free to also add me on FB and ask about my Twitter methods... don't really want to type it all out here but love to give some suggestions for everyone to maybe follow and build it. In 2 years I went from 125 followers to nearly 111,000 now. All without buying any or cheating.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Armand


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  I'm learning slowly. Going to try Robin Reads next. I also made a new cover for my book, so I'm going to update that.


Love the cover Blanche. And I just added to all the others that found that moron review 'helpful = NO'. I hope all of you will take a moment to click NO also:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1BL4AQQY82PX2/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B018A4AUG6


----------



## blancheking

Armand Rosamilia said:


> No clue what is going on with the Thunderclap group... add me on FB and send me a message and I will add you into the group, it is really worth it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/armand.rosamilia
> 
> Feel free to also add me on FB and ask about my Twitter methods... don't really want to type it all out here but love to give some suggestions for everyone to maybe follow and build it. In 2 years I went from 125 followers to nearly 111,000 now. All without buying any or cheating.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> Armand


Added you

@Paul: Thank you so much  It really makes me happy to be here around everyone. This is starting to become my favorite hideout on the net.

Also, adding kboard books to unlimited  Halfway through Blurt, and I'm loving it!


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> Added you
> 
> @Paul: Thank you so much  It really makes me happy to be here around everyone. This is starting to become my favorite hideout on the net.


Doh! And thank you so much, right back at you. I just saw your review of my short stories


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

geronl said:


> I got my free "Festival of Murder" today


Thanks so much! It's probably not your cup of tea, but I appreciate that you had nominated me


----------



## Guest

@Blanche-  I really like the new cover a lot! 

1.5 hours left of my campaign. I am so ready! I have been hot and trending the last 3 days which should put me at about 200 hours total out of the 720. Just a little over 1000 views. It's not as impressive as many of you but it's not so terrible either. I am hoping it at least gets the book read.

What a month!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Armand Rosamilia said:


> No clue what is going on with the Thunderclap group... add me on FB and send me a message and I will add you into the group, it is really worth it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/armand.rosamilia
> 
> Feel free to also add me on FB and ask about my Twitter methods... don't really want to type it all out here but love to give some suggestions for everyone to maybe follow and build it. In 2 years I went from 125 followers to nearly 111,000 now. All without buying any or cheating.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> Armand


Thanks Armand - added you on FB now


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's been a hectic week. I have an hour to burn before I have to get dressed and head for work. I have got the weekend off and about 14500 left to write in NaNoWriMo. I've got a big Black Friday promotion and a Facebook party to attend for an hour Sunday night. Two freebies going live this weekend - a Christmas story and a mermaid story - and three 99 cent promos that are already sitting in the oven and baking. I've got a public library noontime talk to give and a book table to run on Saturday.

HURRY UP WEEKEND!!!

So how is your day going?

  

Without further ado, to-do and doo-doo here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
3 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
4 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
9 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
9 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
10 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
11 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
14 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
14 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
21 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
23 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


----------



## David Blake

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT! The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 3 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 4 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 9 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 9 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 10 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
> 11 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 14 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 14 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 21 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 23 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


Thanks for this Steve and for the inclusion. I've nominated "The Maverick and his Matches". Is it about one man's bid to give up smoking?


----------



## GoingAnon

Blanche, voted down your troll review. Jenny, posted Sky Garden. Good luck both!


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  I'm learning slowly. Going to try Robin Reads next. I also made a new cover for my book, so I'm going to update that.


Nice cover chg, more clarity more eye catching!

Ditto the others regarding that one review, definitely unhelpful


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> It's been a hectic week. I have an hour to burn before I have to get dressed and head for work. I have got the weekend off and about 14500 left to write in NaNoWriMo. I've got a big Black Friday promotion and a Facebook party to attend for an hour Sunday night. Two freebies going live this weekend - a Christmas story and a mermaid story - and three 99 cent promos that are already sitting in the oven and baking. I've got a public library noontime talk to give and a book table to run on Saturday.
> 
> HURRY UP WEEKEND!!!


Lol! Whoa, that's a weekend to last a month! 



> Without further ado, to-do and doo-doo here is today's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 3 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 4 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 9 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 9 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 10 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
> 11 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 14 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 14 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 21 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 23 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


Got Anne's book in this morning :

As per my KS nominations page :

Yay!

You've nominated The Maverick Meets His Match

Last day for this book to collect more nominations.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Maverick Meets His Match by Anne Carrole
> 3 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 4 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 9 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 9 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 10 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
> 11 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 14 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 14 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 21 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 23 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


I've nominated The Maverick Meets His Match now - good luck, Anne!!

Quick progress update on my campaign - got 9 days in the bag now. I'm at 211 of 216 hours H&T, with just under 2,100 views. Really starting to die down now, though, as expected. Hopefully the last week it will ramp back up again. Got the Thunderclap loaded and ready to fire, with a decent social reach (thanks for the FB invite, Armand!).

So feeling hopeful, but nervous, and very impatient!

Oh, some awesome news... today, I actually got spotted by a fan, who came running over with a paperback copy of the only book of mine currently available in print! She asked me to sign it, and I got the selfie - I felt like a proper little celebrity! Haha! Best feeling ever!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

blancheking said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  I'm learning slowly. Going to try Robin Reads next. I also made a new cover for my book, so I'm going to update that.


Love the cover change!!


----------



## blancheking

Got all caught up on Scout Nominations!  Go, guys go! And good luck Alison! Congrats on finishing.

Happy Black Friday guys, and thanks for all your support. I hope everyone had a good turkey day.

Has anyone else noticed the massive chart shifts? It seems like sales are double what they normally are. I used BKnights to try to stay afloat (He works miraclees; 5 units sold in 3 hours, and the ad cost $5.) I recommend him for cybermonday.


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Has anyone else noticed the massive chart shifts? It seems like sales are double what they normally are. I used BKnights to try to stay afloat (He works miraclees; 5 units sold in 3 hours, and the ad cost $5.) I recommend him for cybermonday.


I wish I could see a difference. I think my lack of reviews is hurting me there though. I signed up for a BKnights promotion and it's supposed to happen on Monday. We'll see. My books often fall into obscurity in the rankings. I'm glad to see yours doing well Blanche  Did you do something for upping reviews?


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> I wish I could see a difference. I think my lack of reviews is hurting me there though. I signed up for a BKnights promotion and it's supposed to happen on Monday. We'll see. My books often fall into obscurity in the rankings. I'm glad to see yours doing well Blanche  Did you do something for upping reviews?


Dowloading Fazed onto KU now. I'll read and review by the end of the day. 

For my own book, I finally told my network (art community, law school and alma mater schoolmates) that I wrote a book; they took it better than I expected. Some of them shared it on their websites/with their network or recommended it to family members. Maybe ask friends to help out? One of my former business partners offered to help me promote in exchange for some of my artwork.


----------



## AnneC

Blackah said:


> Thanks for this Steve and for the inclusion. I've nominated "The Maverick and his Matches". Is it about one man's bid to give up smoking?


THANKS for the nomination--and hardly about giving up smoking, lol. It's a romance and so I doubly appreciate the nomination. Last day and am biting my fingernails. A big thanks to everyone who has nominated THE MAVERICK MEETS HIS MATCH--I couldn't have gotten this far without you all at Kboards. So happy I found this group. Thirty days is a long time and, for me, a lot of ups and downs.

In case anyone has a nomination slot free and is so inclined, here's the link: 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=The+Maverick+Meets+His+Match

I've been getting several free books from nominations and can't wait to read them (and leave a review) and, of course, I will have another slot opening up tomorrow, lol. Some of you are posting really big numbers--congratulations!

Again THANK YOU for all your support! This group has been a treasure chest of good ideas. I will let you know how it turns out. Fingers crossed! Hugs, Anne


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Dowloading Fazed onto KU now. I'll read and review by the end of the day.
> 
> For my own book, I finally told my network (art community, law school and alma mater schoolmates) that I wrote a book; they took it better than I expected. Some of them shared it on their websites/with their network or recommended it to family members. Maybe ask friends to help out? One of my former business partners offered to help me promote in exchange for some of my artwork.


Thanks Blanche!  I've never had good luck with the friends or family. If they have written reviews, I shake my head while reading them because they look so fake and like I paid someone to write them (they've gotten down-voted because of this). I gave up there a while ago. I did get one good review on Goodreads from a giveaway I did for this book. Giveaways are always hit and miss for me there. I feel like people don't necessarily read the excerpt before entering the giveaway. I've gotten some bad ones on my previous series because winners weren't in my target audience or because they got book 5 in a 6 book series and (surprise) had no idea what was going on because the series had already been established. I no longer have connections to my previous employment. I've been doing some research and I might have a possible avenue for generating reviews. If it pans out I'll share it here for anyone else in my situation. I've got The Almshouse on my Kindle waiting for my winter break where I get to binge-read! Looking forward to it! And I will most definitely write a review. I did down-vote your troll. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## blancheking

Skyla said:


> Giveaways are always hit and miss for me there. I feel like people don't necessarily read the excerpt before entering the giveaway. I've gotten some bad ones on my previous series because winners weren't in my target audience or because they got book 5 in a 6 book series and (surprise) had no idea what was going on because the series had already been established.


  sounds like more trolls...

out of curiosity, who did the covers for your series?


----------



## Bbates024

It's crazy how some categories a few books moves a mountain and in some selling ten books just leaves you stuck. I have my pen name book in a free promotion I gave away 557 copies the first two days and never made it past # in science fiction romance. I got all the way down to three hundred in the free Kindle store and still couldn't crack it. Staying in the top ten though has been much easier. I'm thinking to get one of those top three spots I probably needed a bookbub.

Then in the paid store I did my first ever .99 sale on Ascendancy The Arena (not selected) and moved 200 books the last four days, it's back up to 1.99 (14today)now before hitting 2.99 again on Monday. I rested briefly in the 1100's and the 1200's now I'm ranked at 1586 in the paid store. For me, I feel like 10 copies a day is what I would like to do at full price, and so far I have either been blessed or lucky (maybe both) to maintain that. It's a constant motivator to keep writing and to work on my craft. Even after selling about 800 copies now I only have 14 reviews, and 4 of them came from family. So reviews are still hard to come by as a newbie. I'm hoping I can get a bookbub for it when I release book two in January or February.

I can't wait to see more people from this thread having success either selected or not selected. There are a ton of great writers in here. Just keep writing and working at it. My first draft of Ascendancy over a year ago was 28k long, I shelved it knowing it wasn't that great, I went back and hammered at it adding and revising until I had something at about 62k words that I really enjoyed.

I'll leave you a quote that inspires me every day by Michale Crichton *"Books aren't written - they're rewritten. Including your own. It is one of the hardest things to accept, especially after the seventh rewrite hasn't quite done it."*


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> sounds like more trolls...
> 
> out of curiosity, who did the covers for your series?


My husband freehand drew my other series on paper, and I used Photoshop for filling in color and texture. I know they aren't the best, but I'm happy with them. With the new one, I did it all with Photoshop. I've been tempted to looking into professional cover artists, but I'm not really able to afford it yet. Maybe one day.


----------



## adanlerma

Bbates024 said:


> I can't wait to see more people from this thread having success either selected or not selected. There are a ton of great writers in here. Just keep writing and working at it. My first draft of Ascendancy over a year ago was 28k long, I shelved it knowing it wasn't that great, I went back and hammered at it adding and revising until I had something at about 62k words that I really enjoyed.
> 
> I'll leave you a quote that inspires me every day by Michale Crichton *"Books aren't written - they're rewritten. Including your own. It is one of the hardest things to accept, especially after the seventh rewrite hasn't quite done it."*


Great quote from Crichton, one of my favorite writers. Based on his work, books, TV, movies, he knew what he was talking about 

Best wishes, glad you're still hanging round with info and suggestions, thanks!


----------



## blancheking

Bbates024 said:


> Then in the paid store I did my first ever .99 sale on Ascendancy The Arena (not selected) and moved 200 books the last four days, it's back up to 1.99 (14today)now before hitting 2.99 again on Monday. I rested briefly in the 1100's and the 1200's now I'm ranked at 1586 in the paid store. For me, I feel like 10 copies a day is what I would like to do at full price, and so far I have either been blessed or lucky (maybe both) to maintain that. It's a constant motivator to keep writing and to work on my craft. Even after selling about 800 copies now I only have 14 reviews, and 4 of them came from family. So reviews are still hard to come by as a newbie. I'm hoping I can get a bookbub for it when I release book two in January or February.


I saw your ad on ENT (or was it Robin) and got it for Kindle Unlimited (and the free one for later). Congrats on the jump in sales and rank!  And as for reviews, mine are mostly from 2nd or 3rd degree connection sales, so you're doing great with 10 unknown sources of reviews.

@ Jen: That's really nice of him. I asked because the drawing style looks familiar. I've been wondering if they were commissions.

Black Friday News: I sold 12 copies of Almshouse in the last 5 hours, and my ranking is dropping instead of rising. I think the system is either taking longer to update at 99 cents a copy, or everyone is selling bulks today. Oh well, tomorrow is another day


----------



## Salvador Mercer

blancheking said:


> ...Black Friday News: I sold 12 copies of Almshouse in the last 5 hours, and my ranking is dropping instead of rising. I think the system is either taking longer to update at 99 cents a copy, or everyone is selling bulks today. Oh well, tomorrow is another day


It is very normal for rank adjustments to lag from six to twelve hours after sales activity. Be patient and you'll see the adjustment soon enough


----------



## Skyla

blancheking said:


> Black Friday News: I sold 12 copies of Almshouse in the last 5 hours, and my ranking is dropping instead of rising. I think the system is either taking longer to update at 99 cents a copy, or everyone is selling bulks today. Oh well, tomorrow is another day


Those are awesome sales Blanche! I had this happen quite a bit recently (for downloads not sales). I was showing a lot of pages read during a day, and I just figured that they had borrowed before then and that it wasn't affecting sales ranks because of that. But then my rank rose by a lot seemingly randomly later in the day. This has happened on sales too. I think it waits for payments to process which can (for some reason in this day in age) take a while. Sometimes I buy a book in the early afternoon, and I don't get the conformation email until the evening. Frustrating since it does update hourly, just not always accurately for the hour.


----------



## blancheking

okay  that makes sense. i've been making myself stay off the ranking page by making book covers. i just discovered wikimedia for stock images  if anyone's looking, it's got just about everything.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay Blanche, so I down-voted that nasty review. The good thing about a down-vote is it keeps that review at the bottom where most folks won't even get to see.

I also picked up a copy of The Almshouse. For 99 cents, how could I pass it up. Now - once I FINALLY get around to buying myself a Kindle I'll be able to read it.

(and yes, I realize I could read it on my computer - but if I am home with my computer and have time to read I really ought to be writing...  )


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay Blanche, so I down-voted that nasty review. The good thing about a down-vote is it keeps that review at the bottom where most folks won't even get to see.
> 
> I also picked up a copy of The Almshouse. For 99 cents, how could I pass it up. Now - once I FINALLY get around to buying myself a Kindle I'll be able to read it.
> 
> (and yes, I realize I could read it on my computer - but if I am home with my computer and have time to read I really ought to be writing...  )


Yay!  thanks Steve! And congrats on getting a Kindle! I need to eventually buy one myself. For now, my phone suffices 

*Update:* Okay, so the Black Friday has brought The Almshouse from 49,000 to 17,000 in ranks. They still have 10 more orders to process. My goal is to end up in the Top 20 of any list, but it seems like the people there have not budged an inch in weeks.

*Update 2:* End of Black Friday. Made it onto the Top 20 page of one subcategory. Sold 30 copies, with 7 more being processed for rankings.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,402 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*#18* in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
#22 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts

I also sent in my feedback form to Kindle Scout. I said it was an interesting experiment overall, but that they should give new or just starting authors more of a chance than they do now. While established authors deserve free editing and the five year contract, Amazon makes enough that they can afford to take chances with some debut authors as well. More is better  (Salvador and Bates are good examples, and I think Bate's ranked in the 5,000's still right?)

*Update 3:* All the sales finally registered.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,113 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
#14 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ah...the weekend is here. I feel better now.

Coming home last night from work on the bus was a freaking adventure. I live on the same street as two malls and the Black Friday traffic was in-freaking-sane. We hit our street and even though there wasn't any bus stops between the turn onto our street and the terminal where I get off, I was still about fifteen to twenty minutes going about two or three blocks - what is usually just a five minute run. My wife and I had planned to call out for a pizza but we figured we'd wait half the night for it to get down our street so we just walked out to a local pub. Unfortunately the pub is NOT flourishing and it has been showing in the cooking. We might have been better off just opening a tin of beans.

Only problem being I have got that reading at noontime today and canned beans the night before would NOT have been a good plan.



So how is your day going?
  

Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
3 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
8 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
8 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
9 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
10 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
13 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
13 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
20 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
22 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> Amazon makes enough that they can afford to take chances with some debut authors as well. More is better  (Salvador and Bates are good examples, and I think Bate's ranked in the 5,000's still right?)
> 
> *Update 3:* All the sales finally registered.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,113 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
> #14 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts


Here, here to Debut Authors, and great stats. Btw, I said that your totally unacceptable negative review was "unhelpful". It needs to be removed. Highly unprofessional of anyone to write anything like that!


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Oh, some awesome news... today, I actually got spotted by a fan, who came running over with a paperback copy of the only book of mine currently available in print! She asked me to sign it, and I got the selfie - I felt like a proper little celebrity! Haha! Best feeling ever!


So, you're now officially famous, and you'll never be able to pop down Waitrose again without sunglasses and a bodyguard. How very irksome.

Do you live in London?


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> *Update 3:* All the sales finally registered.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,113 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
> #14 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts


Fabulous! So glad for you Blanche, well deserved!


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Coming home last night from work on the bus was a freaking adventure. I live on the same street as two malls and the Black Friday traffic was in-freaking-sane. We hit our street and even though there wasn't any bus stops between the turn onto our street and the terminal where I get off, I was still about fifteen to twenty minutes going about two or three blocks - what is usually just a five minute run. My wife and I had planned to call out for a pizza but we figured we'd wait half the night for it to get down our street so we just walked out to a local pub.


Ahhahah, like that!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

blancheking said:


> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,113 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Occult > Ghosts & Haunted Houses
> #14 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts


You are rocking it, Blanche! Congrats on a great debut & wishing many happy sales to you. 

I'm just over here plugging along. I was surprised to see Black Friday brought a bit of a spike in page views, almost as much as the first day of my campaign. I updated my blog HERE with a few thoughts starting on week #2 if anyone wants to check it out. (I'm kinda in the 'laugh at everything' stage right now, so consider yourself warned haha.)


----------



## David Blake

ebbrown said:


> You are rocking it, Blanche! Congrats on a great debut & wishing many happy sales to you.
> 
> I'm just over here plugging along. I was surprised to see Black Friday brought a bit of a spike in page views, almost as much as the first day of my campaign. I updated my blog HERE with a few thoughts starting on week #2 if anyone wants to check it out. (I'm kinda in the 'laugh at everything' stage right now, so consider yourself warned haha.)


"The thing about this Scout campaign, though, is that if it's not selected, everyone who nominated it will get a nice little email informing them of that fact. Yup. Every single person who nominated it will know the book was declined. If that isn't a kick in the ass, well, I don't know what is."

On the floor with that one! Yep, that's the kick in the nuts some of us can look forward to (those of us who have them to be kicked and those of us who'll be rejected) Not you, obviously, not with that fanfuberstastic book cover and your equally good track record. Btw, that book cover is INSPIRED!!! GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## blancheking

Blackah said:


> "The thing about this Scout campaign, though, is that if it's not selected, everyone who nominated it will get a nice little email informing them of that fact. Yup. Every single person who nominated it will know the book was declined. If that isn't a kick in the ass, well, I don't know what is."
> 
> On the floor with that one! Yep, that's the kick in the nuts some of us can look forward to (those of us who have them to be kicked and those of us who'll be rejected) Not you, obviously, not with that fanfuberstastic book cover and your equally good track record. Btw, that book cover is INSPIRED!!! GOOD WORK!!!!


It might not necessarily be as bad as we thought. The thing is, what we're essentially competing for is the upfront money of $1,500 and a free editing package. We don't lose the right to publish. So that's what you tell our friends and family when they ask, and they will give less than no shits when you publish on Kindle anyway. In fact, Scout will send everyone a nice little email saying your book is published.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Blanche, those are awesome and encouraging rankings! Congratulations!!!


----------



## blancheking

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Blanche, those are awesome and encouraging rankings! Congratulations!!!


Thanks Jenny!  I'm reading Sky Garden as we speak. I'm a little curious as to how much Scout got through, because this is really good! I'll leave you a review when I'm done.

Updated my nominations for scout 

Update: so... This may be premature, but it seems paying for expensive promos is not always necessary. I've spent 5$ (Bknights) so far and asked friends and family to spread the news. (They sold about 10 copies of the 75 so far) Bknights is definitely worth the money we pay him. (6,589 Paid in Kindle Store, and #9, 10, and 16 in the sub genres)


----------



## amyates

Congrats, Blanche! Those rankings are great!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yesterday's library presentation was fairly quiet. I think we lost a lot of audience to the Black Friday weekend shopping and the rainy weather outside that was keeping folks from walking down to the library. Still, I had about a dozen people in the audience and the library representative was very impressed with my presentation and wants to talk about further gigs - maybe by next October. All braggadacio aside - I really wish that you kboarders could see one of my presentations some day. I bring the thunder like no other storyteller that I have ever seen before. I never have been able to figure that out about myself. You throw into the middle of a party and I am a stick man, standing at the snack table, wishing I was home watching television - but you put me up on stage in front of an audience and I come alive.

I'm saying this man has a strong streak of ham bone in him.


I sold three books - which paid for hamburgers and milkshakes for my wife and I after the performance - as well as a hula hoop.

Don't ask.


So how is your day going?

Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
1 day left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
4 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
4 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
7 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
8 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
11 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
12 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
18 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
20 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


(modified to clear up a few number discrepancies. Thanks, Paul.  )


----------



## greatbrit

Hi Steve,

Glad to hear you rocked it. It gives hope to the rest of us standing at the snack table types, that it might not correlate to being power speech givers 

I noticed a few of the days left have got a bit out of sync. Here's what I think it should look like now:

1 day left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
1 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
4 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
4 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
7 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
8 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
11 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
12 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
18 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
20 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


----------



## Steve Vernon

Many thanks, Paul. I've got that straightened up now. Was a real hectic week last week at work and I must have bobbed when I should weaved.


----------



## Guest

Wow. We have a lot of people in the review stage now! Hopefully some good news emails this week.

In the meantime, I am preparing for life after Kindle Scout. I have a romance serial starting on December 8th under my Alison Ryan name. My next YA book will be out around December 22nd. And if HIS TO WIN doesn't get picked, I would like to re-read, do some last minute proofing, and have it out sometime this month as well. The sequel is almost ready and I plan on publishing it in January.

But I am still praying I somehow get picked. If I had to bet I would say no, only because I feel like they weigh the links from KS heavier than the links from outside of KS and I didn't have a huge amount of views. But you never know!

Glad to see some of you are doing so well on the charts!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Blackah said:


> "The thing about this Scout campaign, though, is that if it's not selected, everyone who nominated it will get a nice little email informing them of that fact. Yup. Every single person who nominated it will know the book was declined. If that isn't a kick in the ass, well, I don't know what is."
> 
> On the floor with that one! Yep, that's the kick in the nuts some of us can look forward to (those of us who have them to be kicked and those of us who'll be rejected) Not you, obviously, not with that fanfuberstastic book cover and your equally good track record. Btw, that book cover is INSPIRED!!! GOOD WORK!!!!


Thanks Blackah! I'm a little obsessive about covers lately, that one went through a TON of revisions. 



BelleAC said:


> Wow. We have a lot of people in the review stage now! Hopefully some good news emails this week.


IKR?! I'm waiting for the notifications to start rolling in.


----------



## David Blake

Steve Vernon said:


> You throw into the middle of a party and I am a stick man, standing at the snack table, wishing I was home watching television - but you put me up on stage in front of an audience and I come alive.


Sounds familiar, although I tend to "come alive" in front of people out of shear panic and in preference to instantaneously combusting.


----------



## David Blake

BelleAC said:


> I have a romance serial starting on December 8th under my Alison Ryan name. My next YA book will be out around December 22nd. And if HIS TO WIN doesn't get picked, I would like to re-read, do some last minute proofing, and have it out sometime this month as well. The sequel is almost ready and I plan on publishing it in January.


That's a shed-load of books coming out! GOOD WORK, but what's your writing schedule? One book a day, or do you try and fit a couple in before breakfast?


----------



## Guest

Richard Blackah said:


> That's a shed-load of books coming out! GOOD WORK, but what's your writing schedule? One book a day, or do you try and fit a couple in before breakfast?


Hahaha. This is actually months of work finally starting to pay off. But I try to write 4k a day. My serial "episodes" are about 20k each so that takes me about 4-5 days. I usually write a 50k novel in about 3 weeks. But it depends on lots of things. (I'm a stay at home mom so some days I don't write at all)


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> ...the library representative was very impressed with my presentation and wants to talk about further gigs - maybe by next October. All braggadacio aside - I really wish that you kboarders could see one of my presentations some day. I bring the thunder like no other storyteller that I have ever seen before.


Steve, you should have your wife shoot some video off your phone & put it up on YouTube, seriously! Then give us the link! 



> Here is today's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 1 day left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 4 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates
> 4 days left 16Sunsets by Mark Gardner
> 7 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
> 8 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 11 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 12 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 18 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 20 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 
> 
> (modified to clear up a few number discrepancies. Thanks, Paul.  )


Michael, nominated your book this morning:

KS confirmation :
Radical!
You've nominated Working From Home

1 day left for this book to collect more nominations.


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> Hahaha. This is actually months of work finally starting to pay off. But I try to write 4k a day. My serial "episodes" are about 20k each so that takes me about 4-5 days. I usually write a 50k novel in about 3 weeks. But it depends on lots of things. (I'm a stay at home mom so some days I don't write at all)


Alison, do you notate anything extra on your covers if they're a serial? And do you have folks complain about them being too short etc?

I've always been intrigued by the serial idea, but heard of problems other folk were having.

But also heard letting the reader know it *is* a serial was the key.


----------



## greatbrit

BelleAC said:


> ... I feel like they weigh the links from KS heavier than the links from outside of KS...


I would love to see a chart from as many of us as possible to give us an idea what to shoot for. I'll post mine at the end of the campaign, and hopefully we can get something going.

With eight days to go I don't really know how I'm doing, but I'd probably put my stats in the lower middle end of the pack. I have consistently been at 65% scout/ 35% external, but I don't know that the number is relevant as it depends on how many views you get. For example if I had a million FB friends all viewing (I don't, except sometimes just before I wake up), then my stats would be 0.0001/99.9999% because there aren't that many internal Scout readers.

I have been pacing my nominations and that seems to work. I have wondered from the start if I got a million noms the first day, would that keep me hot the whole 30 days, or are they resetting hot based on the previous hour's noms/views. I don't know the answer, but I carefully planned 10 known external noms all around the same time one day, and didn't hit hot, so then got another 10 and went hot. No idea if that was related, but I don't have any other information to go on, so it will have to do. So I am trying to pace as close to 20 noms a day (of course I have no idea if I am actually getting the nominates). So, if you have several sources, like book lists, FB friends, Twitter, etc., then pacing them might be the way to go. Since I started that I have been hot 24 a day for the past week. If I exclude the 20 "known" external ones, then I am getting about 50 internal a day. When I wasn't in hot, and without promoting, I was getting about 20 a day total. Moral of the story, hot is probably better than not hot.

At eight days to go, I am currently at:
Campaign traffic: 65% internal
Views: 1,100
hot: 339 (of 504)
Published and mulling over several Hollywood movie deals: 0


----------



## greatbrit

Steve Vernon said:


> Many thanks, Paul. I've got that straightened up now. Was a real hectic week last week at work and I must have bobbed when I should weaved.


Au contraire! Many thanks you for keeping up this list in the first place.


----------



## Steve Vernon

adanlerma said:


> Steve, you should have your wife shoot some video off your phone & put it up on YouTube, seriously! Then give us the link!


Come to think of it, she actually did shoot some video yesterday. I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## Mike Rohde

Hello, 
My book, Working from Home, only has one day left so I thought I'd post the near-final stats. The book did not reach Hot & Trending and I have a total of 140 views. Most of my views came from this board, so I thank you all very much. My Thunderclap campaign got exactly 0 supporters. So, it looks like you need a social audience to get a social audience, which is clearly something I'm lacking... Anyway, my chin is up, I'm still nominating books and I'm looking forward to the end of the campaign. I'll post again when I hear Amazon's response. Who knows? Maybe it is possible to be selected without being popular? Stranger things have happened. Here's the link if you have an extra nomination spot https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YDC9Y1EXIMS0


----------



## Mike Rohde

adanlerma said:


> Michael, nominated your book this morning:
> 
> KS confirmation :
> Radical!
> You've nominated Working From Home
> 
> 1 day left for this book to collect more nominations.


I'm going back through posts I missed earlier and just saw this and wanted to say thanks!


----------



## greatbrit

Mike Rohde said:


> I'm going back through posts I missed earlier and just saw this and wanted to say thanks!


I nominated it too (I'll have a free spot when it clears tomorrow for another on the list). Best of luck, I'm looking forward to Scout giving me my free copy


----------



## Mike Rohde

greatbrit said:


> I nominated it too (I'll have a free spot when it clears tomorrow for another on the list). Best of luck, I'm looking forward to Scout giving me my free copy


Thanks for the vote of confidence  I just read the premise for Perfect Chloe and it sounds very interesting! I'm going to nominate it in a couple days when a spot clears up.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

greatbrit said:


> 1 day left Working From Home by Michael Rohde
> 1 days left The Cowboy's Deception by Cassie Aaron
> 4 days left Stealer by A.M. Yates


Nominated. Good luck!


----------



## amyates

tylertoo said:


> Nominated. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Guest

adanlerma said:


> Alison, do you notate anything extra on your covers if they're a serial? And do you have folks complain about them being too short etc?
> 
> I've always been intrigued by the serial idea, but heard of problems other folk were having.
> 
> But also heard letting the reader know it *is* a serial was the key.


I don't notate it on the cover but I DO make it very clear in the description that it's an on-going serial. I have learned that I could literally stamp it across the cover and I would still get complaints of length and cliffhangers. But it's honestly not as much as you would think. Besides, those reviews don't bother me. (I mean they irk me because they pull down my average but otherwise, it is what it is. They kind of look silly when it's very clear in the description what they're getting)

Serials are fun to write and it enables you to publish more often, which tickles the Amazon algos. This will be my first time doing it in romance though, so we will see how it goes!


----------



## David Blake

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello,
> My book, Working from Home, only has one day left so I thought I'd post the near-final stats. The book did not reach Hot & Trending and I have a total of 140 views. Most of my views came from this board, so I thank you all very much. My Thunderclap campaign got exactly 0 supporters. So, it looks like you need a social audience to get a social audience, which is clearly something I'm lacking... Anyway, my chin is up, I'm still nominating books and I'm looking forward to the end of the campaign. I'll post again when I hear Amazon's response. Who knows? Maybe it is possible to be selected without being popular? Stranger things have happened. Here's the link if you have an extra nomination spot https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YDC9Y1EXIMS0


NOMINATED AND SITTING IN AS ONE OF MY THREE!


----------



## blancheking

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello,
> My book, Working from Home, only has one day left so I thought I'd post the near-final stats. The book did not reach Hot & Trending and I have a total of 140 views. Most of my views came from this board, so I thank you all very much. My Thunderclap campaign got exactly 0 supporters. So, it looks like you need a social audience to get a social audience, which is clearly something I'm lacking... Anyway, my chin is up, I'm still nominating books and I'm looking forward to the end of the campaign. I'll post again when I hear Amazon's response. Who knows? Maybe it is possible to be selected without being popular? Stranger things have happened. Here's the link if you have an extra nomination spot https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YDC9Y1EXIMS0


Nominated as well. Will ask my friends to nominate it too 

Hang in there! Whatever happens, you have at least one buyer


----------



## David Blake

Since launch, and after an initial marketing push, I've spent the last two weeks writing, whilst trying to take my mind of Kindle Scout! I'm very pleased though, having written and edited eight good chapters of my next book, so I'm now looking at starting Chapter Ten on Monday.
And I've spent the entire weekend doing book marketing things, mainly involving cover redesigns - and have three new(ish) covers done. You can see them all lined up on my Facebook page (<https://www.facebook.com/richard.blackah>).
Next week I'm going to have to get back on the KS campaign trail. I've only H&T's for 46 hours which will teach me for telling everyone I knew on the first day - doh!


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Come to think of it, she actually did shoot some video yesterday. I'll see what I can do about it.


Let us know, Steve


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> I don't notate it on the cover but I DO make it very clear in the description that it's an on-going serial. I have learned that I could literally stamp it across the cover and I would still get complaints of length and cliffhangers. But it's honestly not as much as you would think. Besides, those reviews don't bother me. (I mean they irk me because they pull down my average but otherwise, it is what it is. They kind of look silly when it's very clear in the description what they're getting)
> 
> Serials are fun to write and it enables you to publish more often, which tickles the Amazon algos. This will be my first time doing it in romance though, so we will see how it goes!


Yeah, that's kinda what I heard too. But I'm a big believer in being creative as you really want to be. I've always liked the idea of serials.

Do you plan out ahead in the plot? And do you try to hit a new serial every "x" time frame?

And really, with Kindle Unlimited, one big gripe about serials, the cost, is gone.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Alison/Belle - I hope you tickle Amazon's algos hard with all that work. A serial looks so daunting to write.

Blanche, thanks for the kind words re Sky Garden 

Steve - your posts always make me smile!

Mike - for me, building a social media presence is like climbing a huge mountain -- and bear in mind, I hate exercise! It's tough and I've had a lot of that "crickets" sound you heard with Thunderclap. For me, social media has been a matter of turning up nearly every day, sharing something, and re-sharing/responding to others. It's daunting -- I thought authors were allowed to be loners...


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BelleAC said:


> I don't notate it on the cover but I DO make it very clear in the description that it's an on-going serial. I have learned that I could literally stamp it across the cover and I would still get complaints of length and cliffhangers. But it's honestly not as much as you would think.


Agree. Seems like no matter how clear the description is, there's always someone unhappy with it being in serial format.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

::crawls out of NanoWroMo cave and looks around. blink. blink. My, it's bright out here.::

Scout, oh yes. I remember Scout. ::goes off to find stuff to nominate.::


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

How was Nano, Lisa? Did you get your word count?


----------



## David Blake

My short story collection, called Fish Fingered, has just hit #54 in Amazon's Hunting & Fishing Category! YES! C'MON!!!

Shame it's not about either hunting or fishing, but hey, if it goes to #1 I'll probably be able to do both, during a long weekend in Scotland, with the wife, and children.


----------



## Guest

adanlerma said:


> Yeah, that's kinda what I heard to. But I'm a big believer in being creative as you really want to be. I've always liked the idea of serials.
> 
> Do you plan out ahead in the plot? And do you try to hit a new serial every "x" time frame?
> 
> And really, with Kindle Unlimited, one big gripe about serials, the cost, is gone.


For my YA serial, I did everything wrong. I am taking too long to publish between each book, though I do have the entire thing outlined. I also promo'd waaaay too hard, too soon. (As in when I only had one book out. I wish I had waited) With my romance serial I will have half the "episodes" written before publishing. My goal is to publish every 2 weeks, though I will publish the first two on the same day.



ebbrown said:


> Agree. Seems like no matter how clear the description is, there's always someone unhappy with it being in serial format.


This is so true. And it really goes with anything! I have a YA novel that is clearly about high schoolers and people have complained about it being a YA novel. Sigh. As if that fact is somehow a secret. (It's in the teen category for a reason...)



Jenny Schwartz said:


> Alison/Belle - I hope you tickle Amazon's algos hard with all that work. A serial looks so daunting to write.


This one has been really fun to write. And thank you! Also, I have Sky Garden in my reading queue. I can't wait to get to it!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Mike, just got my nomination in for Working From Home. Good luck!

And now, everyone stop being interesting, I need to go write


----------



## blancheking

Someone is following me from website to website and trolling my reviews. Amazon has graciously offered to call me tomorrow and look into it. Pretty good service 


Update: Well, that's taken care of more or less. I can't say it was fun, but at least it was an interesting experience and I learned a couple things...

1. Writing is not law. It does not consist mostly of INTJ's and ENTJ's.

2. Do not engage in public disagreements, no matter what they say to you, where they say it, or how many bad reviews you get. If they keep pushing, leave. (thank you Armand for the tip.)

3. If annoyed, read a book. Read someone else's book so you get to see a different world. If still annoyed, read another book. Read until no longer annoyed.

4. Next time... hire an established publicist.


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> For my YA serial, I did everything wrong. I am taking too long to publish between each book, though I do have the entire thing outlined. I also promo'd waaaay too hard, too soon. (As in when I only had one book out. I wish I had waited) With my romance serial I will have half the "episodes" written before publishing. My goal is to publish every 2 weeks, though I will publish the first two on the same day.


That's great info and plan Belle, thank you! 

If you think of other info, like shortest word count that might work per episode or such, please post.

Oh, and a link to your first two episodes when you put them out.

Thanks again!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Is there an issue with the forum? 3 pages seem to have vanished? Random!

Anyway, congrats to Anne! Just go the e-mail saying "The Maverick Meets His Match" has been chosen! Well done!!!


----------



## greatbrit

Stardate 1204151050GMT: I woke up today to discover that not only did the Kboardians send us back into the past, but then when we came back to the future, they erased our memories and sent us back to the past again. First Officer Steve Vernon may have been kidnapped. I will assume his duties until his safe return:

Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks (tm) - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
3 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
6 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
7 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
13 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
15 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown

If you are missing on this list, please post your link (your original request may have been lost in the time shift anomaly)


----------



## GoingAnon

greatbrit said:


> Stardate 1204151050GMT: I woke up today to discover that not only did the Kboardians send us back into the past, but then when we came back to the future, they erased our memories and sent us back to the past again. First Officer Steve Vernon may have been kidnapped. I will assume his duties until his safe return:


LOL

So yeah, 2 days left for me -- and then nail-biting time (that is, what's left of my nails).


----------



## blancheking

added the next three and hoping for the best. i'm excited by the number of books this month.

also turned in my last bit of work. i'm freeeee (for the next two weeks)


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> added the next three and hoping for the best. i'm excited by the number of books this month.
> 
> also turned in my last bit of work. i'm freeeee (for the next two weeks)


Thanks Blanche! Me too, top 3 (oh wait, one of them is me  ); loving the excerpts from Alix and Richard, looking forward to my free books.

And congrats on your early release. There is nothing greater than having nothing to do but what you want to do.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Oh sure Paul - grab my gusto while I'm gone.


Here is today's Kindle Scout list. BIG congrats to Anne for her matchless maverick win!

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
3 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
6 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
7 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
13 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
15 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown

If you are missing on this list, please post your link (your original request may have been lost in the time shift anomaly)

Wow - this list is getting shorter.


----------



## greatbrit

Steve Vernon said:


> Oh sure Paul - grab my gusto while I'm gone.
> 
> 
> Here is today's Kindle Scout list. BIG congrats to Anne for her matchless maverick win!
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
> 3 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 6 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 7 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 13 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 15 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 
> If you are missing on this list, please post your link (your original request may have been lost in the time shift anomaly)
> 
> Wow - this list is getting shorter.


Just glad to see you are safe Steve <curses to himself, dammit, how did he escape? It was mine, all mine! >

Yes, what's with the short list? Because of NaNo maybe? Holidays? Even the Scout site is looking a little light on new entries I think.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Congrats, Anne!!! Saw that this morning & let out a little squee!!!!!!!

Well, I prolly won't be on much today, on my way to the hospital. My mom is not in the best of health, and she's being evaluated in the ER. 
On a side note, I wanted to reach through the phone and strangle the person who answered the phone when I called and insisted she couldn't even tell me my mom was there because of HIPAA. When I told her I'm my mom's medical POA and she could simply ask my mother for permission to discuss her condition, the woman still insisted I was wrong.
I was an ER RN for 10 years. I KNOW how HIPAA works. Shesh. I'm sure this is going to be a fun morning.


----------



## Daisy P

James P. Sumner said:


> Anyway, congrats to Anne! Just go the e-mail saying "The Maverick Meets His Match" has been chosen! Well done!!!


We have another winner! Yeah!


----------



## GoingAnon

Congrats, Anne!!!
Thank you for the noms, Blanche and Paul. I've got the top 3 too (me and the Funny Brits, hee hee).


----------



## James P. Sumner

Anne, would you mind sharing your final campaign figures? Would be interested to see the stats of your winning run!


----------



## greatbrit

ebbrown said:


> Congrats, Anne!!! Saw that this morning & let out a little squee!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I prolly won't be on much today, on my way to the hospital. My mom is not in the best of health, and she's being evaluated in the ER.
> On a side note, I wanted to reach through the phone and strangle the person who answered the phone when I called and insisted she couldn't even tell me my mom was there because of HIPAA. When I told her I'm my mom's medical POA and she could simply ask my mother for permission to discuss her condition, the woman still insisted I was wrong.
> I was an ER RN for 10 years. I KNOW how HIPAA works. Shesh. I'm sure this is going to be a fun morning.


Congrats Anne! You must be grinning from ear to ear 

Sorry about your mum EB, hope all goes well. Strangle the HIPAA woman for me too.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Mark Gardner said:


> Well, it is done. I ended up with seven hours on the H&T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support, y'all!


Nice spike at the end there, Mark. Was that organic, or some well-timed promotion?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

greatbrit said:


> Congrats Anne! You must be grinning from ear to ear
> 
> Sorry about your mum EB, hope all goes well. Strangle the HIPAA woman for me too.


Thank you. &#128522; I'm here now, looks like a huge kidney stone that needs surgery. Yikes.

Fingers crossed for you, Mark. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## David Blake

Alix Nichols said:


> LOL
> 
> So yeah, 2 days left for me -- and then nail-biting time (that is, what's left of my nails).


I gave up with my nails 24 days ago and have just started pulling my hair out - what's left of it.


----------



## David Blake

Alix Nichols said:


> Congrats, Anne!!!
> Thank you for the noms, Blanche and Paul. I've got the top 3 too (me and the Funny Brits, hee hee).


Funny! Funny! My work isn't funny! I just filled out the wrong categories.

It's actually a historical romance and that means, of course, I'M GONNA WIN! I'M GONNA WIN!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
> 3 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 6 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah


Nominated! Good luck to you all.


----------



## AnneC

Hi Everyone! Just want to say THANK YOU for all your support and good wishes! I'm still pinching myself. I don't know what algorithms Amazon uses but I do know I did not get as many page views as some who were chosen so I didn't think I had a chance. I am so glad I found this forum. And you are such a supportive group! You made it so much easier to get through the 30 days. Hugs to you all! Anne


----------



## AnneC

greatbrit said:


> Congrats Anne! You must be grinning from ear to ear
> 
> Sorry about your mum EB, hope all goes well. Strangle the HIPAA woman for me too.


Thanks everyone! And sorry about your mom, too EB. Kidney stones can be painful. Off to nominate from Steve's slate! Hugs, Anne.


----------



## David Blake

AnneC said:


> Hi Everyone! Just want to say THANK YOU for all your support and good wishes! I'm still pinching myself. I don't know what algorithms Amazon uses but I do know I did not get as many page views as some who were chosen so I didn't think I had a chance. I am so glad I found this forum. And you are such a supportive group! You made it so much easier to get through the 30 days. Hugs to you all! Anne


GOOD WORK ANNE! But just think how many more nominations you'd have got if it had been about one man's battle to give up smoking.

Keep us posted.

Btw, my next book's going to be called "His to Bin" - a romance novel all about a refuse collector who falls in love with a girl he finds living inside a bin. Defo going to submit that to KS!


----------



## adanlerma

ebbrown said:


> Thank you. &#128522; I'm here now, looks like a huge kidney stone that needs surgery. Yikes.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, Mark. &#128077;&#128077;


My mom had one removed this year at age 88 via laser. I hope yours comes out as well as ours. All our best wishes for her Beth.


----------



## adanlerma

AnneC said:


> Hi Everyone! Just want to say THANK YOU for all your support and good wishes! I'm still pinching myself. I don't know what algorithms Amazon uses but I do know I did not get as many page views as some who were chosen so I didn't think I had a chance. I am so glad I found this forum. And you are such a supportive group! You made it so much easier to get through the 30 days. Hugs to you all! Anne


Saw my email this morning from KS:

Dear Adan Lerma,

Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination The Maverick Meets His Match has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.

- big congrats Anne


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> GOOD WORK ANNE! But just think how many more nominations you'd have got if it had been about one man's battle to give up smoking.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Btw, my next book's going to be called "His to Bin" - a romance novel all about a refuse collector who falls in love with a girl he finds living inside a bin. Defo going to submit that to KS!


I bet he dumps her in the end.


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> I bet he dumps her in the end.


I wish there was a Like button on here.

Anyway, the story actually ends when they meet up five years later.

After a good hard snog he asks her, 'So, where's ya bin?'
'Iceland,' she answers, giving him a flirtatious smile.
'No, where's ya really bin?'
'I went to Iceland, honest!' But, already, she's becoming just a little pissed off by the fact that he clearly doesn't believe her.
'No! Where's ya wheelie bin? I've got all this stuff to throw away.'
'Oh, sorry. Round the back.'

I'm fairly sure that wasn't worth 10 minutes of my time.


----------



## amyates

Congrats to Anne! Seeing another kboarder selected is always a great way to wake up in the morning. 

My campaign ended yesterday and I just wanted to give big thanks to everyone who has campaigned and posted before me, and for all the support and nominations. My stats at the end were very modest compared to some. Here they are for anyone interested:  189/720 H&T. 739 page views. Traffic 52% internal/48% external. 

Most of my external traffic came from my own mailing list, which is about 500 (though only about half clicked on the email I sent out). I ran some facebook and twitter ads which got me very little. In the end, I tacked my scout campaign link to my free book/mailing list promo (which does alright on its own), so at least I'd be capturing emails at the same time. It looks like that got me fewer than 10 page views on those days when I wasn't doing anything else. My social media following is small, and the number who are actively engaged even smaller, so I deferred on Thunderclap. I ran a fiverr gig with bookkitty and that got me a boost midway thru. Ending Soon gave me a nice bump onto H&T for the last three days. And that's all she wrote, folks. 

Now to get back to work and do my best not to obsessively check my email. I got my nominations all up-to-date. Best of luck to all! Cheers!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Richard Blackah said:


> I wish there was a Like button on here.
> 
> Anyway, the story actually ends when they meet up five years later.
> 
> After a good hard snog he asks her, 'So, where's ya bin?'
> 'Iceland,' she answers, giving him a flirtatious smile.
> 'No, where's ya really bin?'
> 'I went to Iceland, honest!' But, already, she's becoming just a little p*ssed off by the fact that he clearly doesn't believe her.
> 'No! Where's ya wheelie bin? I've got all this stuff to throw away.'
> 'Oh, sorry. Round the back.'


Later he brings her home to meet his parents.

"What are you doing, Floyd. I thought I told you about dating trash like this one!" Mom said.

(I tell you, this stuff writes itself)


----------



## AnneC

amyates said:


> Congrats to Anne! Seeing another kboarder selected is always a great way to wake up in the morning.
> 
> My campaign ended yesterday and I just wanted to give big thanks to everyone who has campaigned and posted before me, and for all the support and nominations. My stats at the end were very modest compared to some. Here they are for anyone interested: 189/720 H&T. 739 page views. Traffic 52% internal/48% external.
> 
> Most of my external traffic came from my own mailing list, which is about 500 (though only about half clicked on the email I sent out). I ran some facebook and twitter ads which got me very little. In the end, I tacked my scout campaign link to my free book/mailing list promo (which does alright on its own), so at least I'd be capturing emails at the same time. It looks like that got me fewer than 10 page views on those days when I wasn't doing anything else. My social media following is small, and the number who are actively engaged even smaller, so I deferred on Thunderclap. I ran a fiverr gig with bookkitty and that got me a boost midway thru. Ending Soon gave me a nice bump onto H&T for the last three days. And that's all she wrote, folks.
> 
> Now to get back to work and do my best not to obsessively check my email. I got my nominations all up-to-date. Best of luck to all! Cheers!


I had voted for you Amy and your stats are better than mine were (160 hours on H&T/ 509 views) so I think you have a good chance of getting selected. I did read somewhere that Kindle Scout has chief or super scouts who have been very good at selecting high grossing novels and if you get a good number of them voting their votes count more but I don't know if this is true or just someone's musings but I think you are in a good place. The next few days are difficult so I feel for you! Good luck! Hugs, Anne


----------



## amyates

AnneC said:


> I had voted for you Amy and your stats are better than mine were (160 hours on H&T/ 509 views) so I think you have a good chance of getting selected. I did read somewhere that Kindle Scout has chief or super scouts who have been very good at selecting high grossing novels and if you get a good number of them voting their votes count more but I don't know if this is true or just someone's musings but I think you are in a good place. The next few days are difficult so I feel for you! Good luck! Hugs, Anne


Thanks so much, Anne! I hadn't heard about super-scouts. That sounds like a great job, doesn't it? Plus, what a job title! "Hi. What do you do?" "Well... I'm a super scout." 

I'm trying not to get too anxious, but I am well stocked with antacids, just in case.


----------



## AnneC

James P. Sumner said:


> Anne, would you mind sharing your final campaign figures? Would be interested to see the stats of your winning run!


Sure, I had 160 hours on H&T and 509 views so not super numbers but I guess good enough. Almost half of my total came from Kindle Scout and as I mentioned in my last post, I have read that Kindle Scout has "super scouts" known as Chief Scouts who have been very good at selecting high grossing novels and if you get votes from them it counts more. Also, getting more from Kindle Scouts in general is suppose to count more. But as I said, I don't know if this is true or just someone's musings but it might explain why it's not all about the numbers but who is voting. Really, I haven't a clue why my book got selected but am happy it did! 

I'm not very promo savvy but I do have a fan base on my facebook page "Love Western Romances" so I reached out to them and did some Facebook ads (which if you target them to a smaller audience actually did pretty well for me), three fivver campaigns which gave me bumps, posted on several romance reader promo loops and did lots of tweets (which I don't feel did much--too easy to get lost in the twitter feed) if that helps anyone. Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## David Blake

AnneC said:


> I'm not very promo savvy but I do have a fan base on my facebook page "Love Western Romances" so I reached out to them and did some Facebook ads (which if you target them to a smaller audience actually did pretty well for me), three fivver campaigns which gave me bumps, posted on several romance reader promo loops and did lots of tweets (which I don't feel did much--too easy to get lost in the twitter feed) if that helps anyone. Thanks again for all the support.


My campaign so far has consisted of having 20 million fliers printed up which I then had dropped over Central London, one for each person. I didn't see any results though. All I got was an £8,000 invoice from the British Environmental Agency to clean up the mess and a huge bill from the printers. Fortunately I didn't have to pay for the helicopter as I did the leaflet drop during a free flying lesson, but I think I'll try Facebook ads next time.


----------



## blancheking

ebbrown said:


> Congrats, Anne!!! Saw that this morning & let out a little squee!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I prolly won't be on much today, on my way to the hospital. My mom is not in the best of health, and she's being evaluated in the ER.
> On a side note, I wanted to reach through the phone and strangle the person who answered the phone when I called and insisted she couldn't even tell me my mom was there because of HIPAA. When I told her I'm my mom's medical POA and she could simply ask my mother for permission to discuss her condition, the woman still insisted I was wrong.
> I was an ER RN for 10 years. I KNOW how HIPAA works. Shesh. I'm sure this is going to be a fun morning.


I smell malpractice bait  Here comes a mob of bottomfeeders plaintiff-side solo practitioners.

Hope your mom feels better. This situation sucks! The last thing people need when a relative is sick is stupidity from the medical staff.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

I made a new blog post regarding my thoughts at the half-way point here: On being a writer and getting along with social media (Kindle Scout campaign, midpoint). I had to throw a shout out to those who are still left campaigning in this thread, so enjoy.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

blancheking said:


> I smell malpractice bait  Here comes a mob of bottomfeeders plaintiff-side solo practitioners.
> 
> Hope your mom feels better. This situation sucks! The last thing people need when a relative is sick is stupidity from the medical staff.


Thank you  OMG, I can't even begin to describe what happened when I got there. I'm still trying to process it all. It does not give me the warm fuzzies when I ask very basic questions regarding care and they stare at me like I have three heads. "What's her white count?" and "What are her vital signs?" are not trick questions.  Fortunately, mom is stable, but her huge kidney stone is gonna need to get zapped today. In the scheme of things, I am grateful because it could be much worse.

Lol, funny thing is, my daughter gave me a stern talking to the other day about how I am "wasting" my college degrees by not being a nurse anymore. (Funny, it sounded exactly like what my ex loves to say to me??!!  ). I had to explain to her that no education is ever wasted, and no, I would not change a thing. I wouldn't be where I am today without everything that brought me here. Sheesh. Kids! haha  And at least I can be a LOUD advocate for my loved ones. There are so many elderly people in hospitals that have no one to look out for them or ask questions, and unfortunately I feel like that is a dangerous position to be in anymore.


----------



## geronl

greatbrit said:


> I bet he dumps her in the end.


nominated Perfect Chloe, because I had a space open


----------



## blancheking

ebbrown said:


> And at least I can be a LOUD advocate for my loved ones. There are so many elderly people in hospitals that have no one to look out for them or ask questions, and unfortunately I feel like that is a dangerous position to be in anymore.


This. I love your attitude and wish every elderly person had someone to advocate for him. When I used to word as a candy-striper, there were WWII vets who were left by themselves all the time. My dad used to tell me to go visit and talk to them because whoever their relatives were hadn't been there in weeks. It's really sad.

No degree is worthless unless it's underwater basket-weaving  (If anyone majored in underwater basket-weaving, I hope we can still be friends.)


----------



## adanlerma

Alix, nominated your book. Nice strong interesting narrative voice. Cute _and_ cleanly erotic. Nice 

KS says:

Yay!
You've nominated Amanda's Guide to Love


----------



## adanlerma

ebbrown said:


> Thank you  OMG, I can't even begin to describe what happened when I got there. I'm still trying to process it all. It does not give me the warm fuzzies when I ask very basic questions regarding care and they stare at me like I have three heads. "What's her white count?" and "What are her vital signs?" are not trick questions.  Fortunately, mom is stable, but her huge kidney stone is gonna need to get zapped today. In the scheme of things, I am grateful because it could be much worse.


My mom's was too big to pass. Luckily the laser process worked well. Prayers your mom's goes as well.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

adanlerma said:


> My mom's was too big to pass. Luckily the laser process worked well. Prayers your mom's goes as well.


thank you


----------



## Michaelploof

I just submitted a book to Kindle Scout under a pen name. The first day (Dec 2) it had 503 page views. Dec 3 it had 150. These numbers are very exciting, but it is hard to know how good they are without much info out there. Can anyone tell me the average?


----------



## David Blake

Michaelploof said:


> I just submitted a book to Kindle Scout under a pen name. The first day (Dec 2) it had 503 page views. Dec 3 it had 150. These numbers are very exciting, but it is hard to know how good they are without much info out there. Can anyone tell me the average?


I think you'll find each book is different, so there is no average. Some books that seem to do very well for views and H&T get selected, whilst others don't. At the end of the day it seems to come down to the Kindle Scout team, and which books they think will be a success.

That aside, your early stats are really good - compared to mine at any rate. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## greatbrit

amyates said:


> Congrats to Anne! Seeing another kboarder selected is always a great way to wake up in the morning.
> 
> My campaign ended yesterday and I just wanted to give big thanks to everyone who has campaigned and posted before me, and for all the support and nominations. My stats at the end were very modest compared to some. Here they are for anyone interested: 189/720 H&T. 739 page views. Traffic 52% internal/48% external.
> 
> Most of my external traffic came from my own mailing list, which is about 500 (though only about half clicked on the email I sent out). I ran some facebook and twitter ads which got me very little. In the end, I tacked my scout campaign link to my free book/mailing list promo (which does alright on its own), so at least I'd be capturing emails at the same time. It looks like that got me fewer than 10 page views on those days when I wasn't doing anything else. My social media following is small, and the number who are actively engaged even smaller, so I deferred on Thunderclap. I ran a fiverr gig with bookkitty and that got me a boost midway thru. Ending Soon gave me a nice bump onto H&T for the last three days. And that's all she wrote, folks.
> 
> Now to get back to work and do my best not to obsessively check my email. I got my nominations all up-to-date. Best of luck to all! Cheers!


Thanks very much Amy. That's great information. Good luck!


----------



## greatbrit

geronl said:


> nominated Perfect Chloe, because I had a space open


Thank you  I *really *hope you get a free book


----------



## greatbrit

Michaelploof said:


> I just submitted a book to Kindle Scout under a pen name. The first day (Dec 2) it had 503 page views. Dec 3 it had 150. These numbers are very exciting, but it is hard to know how good they are without much info out there. Can anyone tell me the average?


I think those are staggeringly good numbers. I had 90 views the first day and have never gone above that, but have been H&T most of the time. My total views will be around 1.5K which I think is probably middleish. Yours could be 2K+ which would be really good. I am hoping to eventually hear many final stats in this forum so that we can stop guessing, and start predicting a little better. But at the end of the day, none of it matters much. They still have to want the book.


----------



## GoingAnon

Thank you Felipe and everyone who nominated Amanda! 
I second Paul - it would be very helpful to see more final stats. I'll publish mine as soon as the campaign is over (that is, in two days). 
Richard, your B-romance rocks.


----------



## Guest

Oh my gosh I am just catching up on this thread and laughing my ass off. HIS TO BIN! Sounds like a winner! 

Anne I am so stoked you won! And not surprised one bit. Can't wait to read the whole thing.


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> I wish there was a Like button on here.
> 
> Anyway, the story actually ends when they meet up five years later.
> 
> After a good hard snog he asks her, 'So, where's ya bin?'
> 'Iceland,' she answers, giving him a flirtatious smile.
> 'No, where's ya really bin?'
> 'I went to Iceland, honest!' But, already, she's becoming just a little p*ssed off by the fact that he clearly doesn't believe her.
> 'No! Where's ya wheelie bin? I've got all this stuff to throw away.'
> 'Oh, sorry. Round the back.'
> 
> I'm fairly sure that wasn't worth 10 minutes of my time.


  "Rubbish" Excess Magazine

     "Complete and utter trash! Brilliant!" Dumpster Diving Monthly


----------



## David Blake

vaughanwsmith said:


> Well I finally submitted my book. Looks like a slow start compared to many of the stats I've seen but its only the beginning.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1OJZY3F40SHBI
> 
> Nominated a few more books good luck everyone. And to those who finished recently - fingered crossed!


Welcome Vaughan. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Went dancing at the staff Christmas party last night and my wife and I had a blast. She used to be a professional dance instructor and REALLY knows what she is doing. I can never remember all of the steps but - well, let's just say I have an awful lot of energy and usually somebody winds up calling an ambulance for the large man who is clearly having some sort of a neural seizure up there on the dance floor. We always have fun up there cutting a rug, in spite of my tendency to sweat. Some folks wonder if I am not carrying my own portable sauna on my back.

Well, I was smart this year and dispensed with the dress shirt, opting for a loose-fitting and very breathable Hawaiian shirt.



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
2 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
5 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
6 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
12 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
14 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
27 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith

If you are missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list.

Michael Ploof - I'd be happy to put your book out on the list if you wanted to break kayfabe (wrestling jargon) - but if you want to keep your pen name a secret I completely understand.


----------



## adanlerma

Cassie, Michael, so sorry. Had emails from KS this morning they weren't chosen. Both had great expectations anyway going forward via your enclosed messages included by KS. All the very best, and hope ya'll launch really strong!


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> Went dancing at the staff Christmas party last night and my wife and I had a blast. She used to be a professional dance instructor and REALLY knows what she is doing...
> 
> Well, I was smart this year and dispensed with the dress shirt, opting for a loose-fitting and very breathable Hawaiian shirt.


Steve, I can relate, you're a sensible man, despite yourself - now I can really relate, lol! 



> Here is today's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
> 2 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 5 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 6 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 12 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 14 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 27 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith


Paul, nominated Perfect Chloe this morning -

KS says,

Radical!
You've nominated Perfect Chloe


----------



## David Blake

adanlerma said:


> Cassie, Michael, so sorry. Had emails from KS this morning they weren't chosen. Both had great expectations anyway going forward via your enclosed messages included by KS. All the very best, and hope ya'll launch really strong!


Same from me. It's gotta be tough, but my turn to face the music shortly.

ARRGGHH!

At this stage I just want to know - yes or no - so I can at least start sleeping again at night!


----------



## James P. Sumner

greatbrit said:


> "Rubbish" Excess Magazine
> 
> "Complete and utter trash! Brilliant!" Dumpster Diving Monthly


I'm personally finding these gags a little _trashy_ now, and a complete _waste_ of time 

Sorry, had to join in!


----------



## greatbrit

adanlerma said:


> Steve, I can relate, you're a sensible man, despite yourself - now I can really relate, lol!
> 
> Paul, nominated Perfect Chloe this morning -
> 
> KS says,
> 
> Radical!
> You've nominated Perfect Chloe


Heh, it must be a sign, of something  Thank you very much.

My two mates are still helping out, so we have the whole list nominated between us. Really sorry to see the two rejections today


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> I'm personally finding these gags a little _trashy_ now, and a complete _waste_ of time
> 
> Sorry, had to join in!


Well, you've got to bin it to be in it, I suppose.

I'm here all day.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I read this thread in its entirety -- woo! -- thanks for all the info posted. I'm hoping to get my submission up Monday or Tuesday. In the meantime, I've nominated the books ending soonest.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Ah, bummed for Cassie & Michael.  Hope you both go ahead and publish.


----------



## blancheking

so... the secret to selling books is apparently BKnights. Woke up this morning to 43 sales.


----------



## kennysrich

blancheking said:


> so... the secret to selling books is apparently BKnights. Woke up this morning to 43 sales.


Wow, what's that?


----------



## blancheking

kennysrich said:


> Wow, what's that?


bknights on fiverr. while i normally would not advise getting anything off of fiverr ever... bknights is the only exception. he's great, very professional, and he puts your book on his website for a day and you get residual sales some time later. unless i'm overlooking something else that happened in the last few days, i think it might be him or readcheaply.com that's responsible for the sales.

Edit: one moment, i forgot this was today http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.150.html

This might explain some of the sales.


----------



## kennysrich

blancheking said:


> bknights on fiverr. while i normally would not advise getting anything off of fiverr ever... bknights is the only exception. he's great, very professional, and he puts your book on his website for a day and you get residual sales some time later. unless i'm overlooking something else that happened in the last few days, i think it might be him or readcheaply.com that's responsible for the sales.
> 
> Edit: one moment, i forgot this was today http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.150.html
> 
> This might explain some of the sales.


Thank you, Blanche. I'll check out some of these. Got Fussy Librarian and a few other similar promo lists lined up. Wish me luck


----------



## Salvador Mercer

kennysrich said:


> Thank you, Blanche. I'll check out some of these. Got Fussy Librarian and a few other similar promo lists lined up. Wish me luck


LUCK!


----------



## blancheking

Salvador Mercer said:


> LUCK!


^ ditto that, kenny 

(we should form a club with salvador, bates, drifty and the others... the "oh so close" club)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

KGGiarratano said:


> I read this thread in its entirety -- woo! -- thanks for all the info posted. I'm hoping to get my submission up Monday or Tuesday. In the meantime, I've nominated the books ending soonest.


Welcome! Yeah, this thread's a zinger all right haha. Can't wait to see your book up there


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Welcoming Cassie and Michael to the "so close club" ... the place is getting popular 

In good news, of the kind that makes you scratch your head and wonder how, I popped my nearly a year old steampunk short novella up for free this weekend, starting on Friday, and ... The Icarus Plot is currently number 1 in Steampunk and in 90 minute science fiction, and 218 over all. I know free is not the same as sales, but this was with no advertising. Just some tweets and some adjustments to metadata. It had been in the 6 or 700,000s. This book http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RM8FHUQ So, self-publishing -- always surprising!


----------



## greatbrit

Jenny Schwartz said:


> ... The Icarus Plot is currently number 1 in Steampunk and in 90 minute science fiction, and 218 over all. I know free is not the same as sales, but this was with no advertising. Just some tweets and some adjustments to metadata. It had been in the 6 or 700,000s. This book http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RM8FHUQ So, self-publishing -- always surprising!


Wow! Congrats, gives us hope for when that 'we hate you, call that a book!' email comes 

I've already got my request ready to join the Oh So Close club. If they give Awards for 'Riting' they could be called OSCARs.


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> Wow! Congrats, gives us hope for when that 'we hate you, call that a book!' email comes
> 
> I've already got my request ready to join the Oh So Close club. If they give Awards for 'Riting' they could be called OSCARs.


Should we start passing out Oh So Close Awards for Riting?


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> Should we start passing out Oh So Close Awards for Riting?


I think so. Then when your friends are all awkward around you, you can tell them you don't care about stupid Scout because you just won an OSCAR.


----------



## blancheking

Hey guys, I found the source of my sale spike today. Apparently today is my Robin Reads promo. (I thought it was supposed to be tomorrow.)

Anyway, it's good for sales. (I got 60 so far today.) The site breaks up books into genres: Scifi, Fantasy, Horror, and Dystopia ads cost $15, and 
Romance, Steamy/Erotic, Thriller, Mystery, and Nonfiction ads cost $30. I took out an ad for The Almshouse under Horror this time, but I plan to try the $30 Mystery/Thriller one next time, since the audience is about 2-3x bigger.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Awesome - I told you Robin Reads was worth it. Way to go, Blanche!


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> Hey guys, I found the source of my sale spike today. Apparently today is my Robin Reads promo. (I thought it was supposed to be tomorrow.)
> 
> Anyway, it's good for sales. (I got 60 so far today.) The site breaks up books into genres: Scifi, Fantasy, Horror, and Dystopia ads cost $15, and
> Romance, Steamy/Erotic, Thriller, Mystery, and Nonfiction ads cost $30. I took out an ad for The Almshouse under Horror this time, but I plan to try the $30 Mystery/Thriller one next time, since the audience is about 2-3x bigger.


Have to remember them, Robin Reads. Let us know how the mystery ad works if you try it ☺


----------



## adanlerma

Jenny Schwartz said:


> In good news, of the kind that makes you scratch your head and wonder how, I popped my nearly a year old steampunk short novella up for free this weekend, starting on Friday, and ... The Icarus Plot is currently number 1 in Steampunk and in 90 minute science fiction, and 218 over all. I know free is not the same as sales, but this was with no advertising. Just some tweets and some adjustments to metadata. It had been in the 6 or 700,000s. This book http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RM8FHUQ So, self-publishing -- always surprising!


Picked up a copy Jenny &#128522;


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Paul, in the nicest possible way, I hope you don't get an OSCAR (I love that acronym!) - wishing you Kindle Scout good karma!

Thanks, Adan   It was such a surprise, that ranking. Who knows what the Amazon algorithms consider


----------



## GoingAnon

ORIGINAL POST MODIFIED SEPT 21, 2018. I do not accept nor do I consent to KBoards/VerticalScope's Terms of Service which were implemented without proper notification. As I await a response regarding my request for full account and content deletion - pursuant to GDPR - my continued use of this forum should not be construed as consent to, nor acceptance of, KBoards/VerticalScope's aforementioned Terms of Service.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Sunday and I will be working an evening shift in cubicle city. Means that I have to grab my breakfast now - followed by dinner maybe three hours later - followed by a bus trip to work.

On the plus side of the equation I have got my wife's Christmas stocking half-filled and I'll be picking up her last Christmas gift some night this coming week.

ONCE in my lifetime I made the foolish mistake of going Christmas shopping on Christmas eve. That was almost forty years ago. Since then I figured out how to start my Christmas shopping in August. It's true - I hit my birthday and then I start looking. I stockpile suitable stocking stuffers in a secret stash from the summer right up until halfway through December. Men - learn this trick. You will impress the heck out of your wife and/or simultaneously irritate her when you cackle gleefully and tell her - "Hey babe, Santa's got all his shopping done on the second week of December."

Just remember to duck.



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Amanda's Guide to Love by Alix Nichols
1 days left Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
4 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
5 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
11 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
13 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
26 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
28 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt

If you are missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list. 
(modified to add Nicole Luckourt's EXPERT WITNESS!)


----------



## James P. Sumner

Less than 2 weeks to go now...! Getting excited!

Just wanted to share some figures with you, as I put my 4th book (Part 1 of a mini story arc - Part 2 being my KS book) on sale at $0.99 on Friday. I e-mailed my list, and did a Thunderclap. In one day, I sold 457 copies!! It put my at #2 in the Pulp Thriller charts and Assassination Thriller charts, in both US and UK! I took a screenshot of me being #2, Stephen King being #3 and Lee Child being #6... Take that, successful, traditional authors! 

And with another 135 paid sales yesterday, I'm celebrating big time tonight!!! Admittedly, it was only at $0.99, so the royalties aren't retirement-level, but the visibility and tail is well worth it!

Not bad, considering in March this year I was averaging a big, fat ZERO sales per day! I owe it all to Nick Stephenson and Mark Dawson!


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Just wanted to share some figures with you, as I put my 4th book (Part 1 of a mini story arc - Part 2 being my KS book) on sale at $0.99 on Friday. I e-mailed my list, and did a Thunderclap. In one day, I sold 457 copies!! It put my at #2 in the Pulp Thriller charts and Assassination Thriller charts, in both US and UK! I took a screenshot of me being #2, Stephen King being #3 and Lee Child being #6... Take that, successful, traditional authors!


GOOD WORK JAMES! VERY NICELY DONE!


----------



## GoingAnon

Excellent, James!


----------



## blancheking

James P. Sumner said:


> Less than 2 weeks to go now...! Getting excited!
> 
> Just wanted to share some figures with you, as I put my 4th book (Part 1 of a mini story arc - Part 2 being my KS book) on sale at $0.99 on Friday. I e-mailed my list, and did a Thunderclap. In one day, I sold 457 copies!! It put my at #2 in the Pulp Thriller charts and Assassination Thriller charts, in both US and UK! I took a screenshot of me being #2, Stephen King being #3 and Lee Child being #6... Take that, successful, traditional authors!
> 
> And with another 135 paid sales yesterday, I'm celebrating big time tonight!!! Admittedly, it was only at $0.99, so the royalties aren't retirement-level, but the visibility and tail is well worth it!
> 
> Not bad, considering in March this year I was averaging a big, fat ZERO sales per day! I owe it all to Nick Stephenson and Mark Dawson!


Congrats!!!  Those are great sales numbers.

Do you have more tips for getting supporters for a thunderclap campaign. My friends and I are really struggling with getting 100 people.

In unrelated news, I discovered something amusing today. I finally got into the 3,000's for paid kindle books, and #4, #5, and #9 in my category lists. Feeling pretty happy, I clicked on the #5 list, only to find that the #17 book had changed its cover to something with the same stock photo as mine. (thankfully, the author used a different cut and edit of the image). Whoever took the original photo should really start charging royalties...


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> Congrats!!!  In unrelated news, I discovered something amusing today. I finally got into the 3,000's for paid kindle books, and #4, #5, and #9 in my category lists. Feeling pretty happy, I clicked on the #5 list, only to find that the #17 book had changed its cover to something with the same stock photo as mine. (thankfully, the author used a different cut and edit of the image). Whoever took the original photo should really start charging royalties...


I've looked at both covers. You can see that the photo is the same but they're very different and in my opinion, yours is much better.


----------



## blancheking

Richard Blackah said:


> I've looked at both covers. You can see that the photo is the same but they're very different and in my opinion, yours is much better.


Thanks Richard  I wasn't sure what to make of it at first. I saw that book originally with a different cover, but I suppose that's what I get for using common stock 

Are you excited for the almost end of your campaign?


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> Thanks Richard  I wasn't sure what to make of it at first. I saw that book originally with a different cover, but I suppose that's what I get for using common stock
> 
> Are you excited for the almost end of your campaign?


I'm trying very hard NOT to be! I've spent the last 4 weeks keeping my mind off it, as best I can, by focussing on my next book. I've been writing like a demon possessed by the spirit of Bram Stoker - eleven chapters written and edited since the campaign launched, which is a lot for me.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Greetings Everyone!

My romantic suspense novel, Expert Witness, has been added to the Kindle Scout program!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3K9DPWAG59P29

I have 28 days left today. For those who've been at this longer, does my book have to be on the Hot and Trending list for the entire hour for the hour to count?

Looking forward to getting to know other authors in this group and sharing in the experience 

Nicole


----------



## David Blake

N.Luckourt said:


> Greetings Everyone!
> 
> My romantic suspense novel, Expert Witness, has been added to the Kindle Scout program!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3K9DPWAG59P29
> 
> I have 28 days left today. For those who've been at this longer, does my book have to be on the Hot and Trending list for the entire hour for the hour to count?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know other authors in this group and sharing in the experience
> 
> Nicole


Welcome Nicole. I'd already seen your book. Great Cover!

I've no idea about how the H&T thing works, but maybe someone here might have a better idea.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Alix Nichols said:


> How's your mom, Beth? Loved your blog post! I admire writers who enjoy blogging and posting on social media. For me, those are the hardest parts.
> Re KS, I emailed the last segment of my mailing list two days ago. Since then it's the noms from Kboards and the Ending Soon list that have kept me on H&T. Last day today... Thank you everyone -- this thread is gold.


Thanks Alix! I'm having fun updating the blog, glad you enjoyed it.  
Thankfully, I just brought my mom home about 15 min ago. So glad it was a short hospital stay and things are better now. I'm so happy she's doing well.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

N.Luckourt said:


> Greetings Everyone!
> 
> My romantic suspense novel, Expert Witness, has been added to the Kindle Scout program!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3K9DPWAG59P29
> 
> I have 28 days left today. For those who've been at this longer, does my book have to be on the Hot and Trending list for the entire hour for the hour to count?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know other authors in this group and sharing in the experience
> 
> Nicole


Hi Nicole, nice to meet you! 
The H&T list is updated every hour at quarter after the hour. I suspect it has something to do with number of nominations and possibly page views, but that is pure speculation since Amazon doesn't give us any indication how that part of it works. Sorry, not much help!!!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Such a busy positive thread! I love this one. And Steve, you make me laugh 

Nicole, good luck!

James, I'm finally getting around to listening/reading Mark and Nick's FB wisdom. You're story is very encouraging! 

Blanche, you've done amazingly with The Almshouse and you know what they say about imitation - the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## Guest

I just wanted to pop in and say I am very impressed with the success of the authors on this group. Blanche King, you're really doing amazing! And Jenny Schwartz I have your book on my Kindle. I'm so excited to read it. I also need to review Courtney Hunt's KS winner. It was really good!

Tomorrow I am launching a romance serial to try to build readership for HIS TO WIN when it comes out. And KS already gave me my advance! It was very exciting. I also found out it qualifies me to be in RWA PAN, which is unbelievable. 6 months ago is when I first published and I feel like I've been so fortunate to watch my dream come true. Keep at it, friends! 

I have Alix's book in! I'm so excited to see what happens, it's been hot and trending all month!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

The advance already! Perfect - in time for the holidays  Alison, congrats on your RWA PAN status. That rocks!


----------



## adanlerma

ebbrown said:


> Thanks Alix! I'm having fun updating the blog, glad you enjoyed it.
> Thankfully, I just brought my mom home about 15 min ago. So glad it was a short hospital stay and things are better now. I'm so happy she's doing well.


Very glad your mom's doing better


----------



## adanlerma

blancheking said:


> In unrelated news, I discovered something amusing today. I finally got into the 3,000's for paid kindle books, and #4, #5, and #9 in my category lists. Feeling pretty happy, I clicked on the #5 list, only to find that the #17 book had changed its cover to something with the same stock photo as mine. (thankfully, the author used a different cut and edit of the image). Whoever took the original photo should really start charging royalties...


Blanche, ditto Richard. I like yours much better, fuller use of the cover space for max impact (something I'm only beginning to realize to do, am having several covers redone). The similar more edited cover looks like it's dropped to the second page for that sub-cat. Yours is hanging in there and doing well evidently (as per early Sunday evening)


----------



## adanlerma

James P. Sumner said:


> Less than 2 weeks to go now...! Getting excited!
> 
> Just wanted to share some figures with you, as I put my 4th book (Part 1 of a mini story arc - Part 2 being my KS book) on sale at $0.99 on Friday. I e-mailed my list, and did a Thunderclap. In one day, I sold 457 copies!! It put my at #2 in the Pulp Thriller charts and Assassination Thriller charts, in both US and UK! I took a screenshot of me being #2, Stephen King being #3 and Lee Child being #6... Take that, successful, traditional authors!
> 
> And with another 135 paid sales yesterday, I'm celebrating big time tonight!!! Admittedly, it was only at $0.99, so the royalties aren't retirement-level, but the visibility and tail is well worth it!
> 
> Not bad, considering in March this year I was averaging a big, fat ZERO sales per day! I owe it all to Nick Stephenson and Mark Dawson!


James, also picked up your 1st book, True Conviction FREE, nice 

Will have a slot for your KS book soon.

A Necessary Kill has got action out the gazoo, but with a really nice clean clarity. Kinda a rarity I think.


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say I am very impressed with the success of the authors on this group. Blanche King, you're really doing amazing! And Jenny Schwartz I have your book on my Kindle. I'm so excited to read it. I also need to review Courtney Hunt's KS winner. It was really good!
> 
> Tomorrow I am launching a romance serial to try to build readership for HIS TO WIN when it comes out. And KS already gave me my advance! It was very exciting. I also found out it qualifies me to be in RWA PAN, which is unbelievable. 6 months ago is when I first published and I feel like I've been so fortunate to watch my dream come true. Keep at it, friends!
> 
> I have Alix's book in! I'm so excited to see what happens, it's been hot and trending all month!


Alison, you're just amazing


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BelleAC said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say I am very impressed with the success of the authors on this group. Blanche King, you're really doing amazing! And Jenny Schwartz I have your book on my Kindle. I'm so excited to read it. I also need to review Courtney Hunt's KS winner. It was really good!
> 
> Tomorrow I am launching a romance serial to try to build readership for HIS TO WIN when it comes out. And KS already gave me my advance! It was very exciting. I also found out it qualifies me to be in RWA PAN, which is unbelievable. 6 months ago is when I first published and I feel like I've been so fortunate to watch my dream come true. Keep at it, friends!
> 
> I have Alix's book in! I'm so excited to see what happens, it's been hot and trending all month!


So excited for you!!!


----------



## KGGiarratano

On a random note, Alix, your branding is outstanding. I love your cover art!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Nice to meet everyone! 

Hello Beth- I appreciate the information on the H&T list. Even though my book was new, it wasn't hot and trending the first day until late that night. I was so excited to see that. But the next day I had 0 hours of H&T, so I thought maybe that meant it only counted if it stayed on the list the full hour. And of course, before my campaign started I told myself I wouldn't let myself focus too much on the numbers...easier said than done ; ) 

Thanks Richard! I really like how it turned out  Found a great cover artist and it was only the second version which was nice. 

Thank you Jenny!


----------



## blancheking

hi nicole, welcome to the pit of despair kboards. i'm kidding. this topic is an amazing place to make new friends and support



Richard Blackah said:


> I'm trying very hard NOT to be! I've spent the last 4 weeks keeping my mind off it, as best I can, by focussing on my next book. I've been writing like a demon possessed by the spirit of Bram Stoker - eleven chapters written and edited since the campaign launched, which is a lot for me.


you are very industrious.  i must take a page from your book (pun intended) and get to work. are you writing a second book for your series?

i was going to write the second book for mine, but then i decided to finish my haunted asylum story. it's only 20% done at the moment



Jenny Schwartz said:


> Blanche, you've done amazingly with The Almshouse and you know what they say about imitation - the sincerest form of flattery


haha! that's definitely a much better way to look at it. maybe it's also the good lord's way of telling me i spend too much time looking at charts and not enough writing 



BelleAC said:


> Tomorrow I am launching a romance serial to try to build readership for HIS TO WIN when it comes out. And KS already gave me my advance! It was very exciting.


congratulations!!!  i'm very excited for you. it's nice to know they pay up quickly. think of all the bookbub and ents you can buy with that money (jk... sort of)


----------



## blancheking

adanlerma said:


> Blanche, ditto Richard. I like yours much better, fuller use of the cover space for max impact (something I'm only beginning to realize to do, am having several covers redone). The similar more edited cover looks like it's dropped to the second page for that sub-cat. Yours is hanging in there and doing well evidently (as per early Sunday evening)


thanks felipe  and thanks for checking. since yesterday i've been hesitant to check the rankings due to mediocre sales today.

as a side note for all the currently published authors, here are 2 promo sites (Booktastik and Booklover's Heaven Team) i'm trying for later this week (11th and 10th, respectively). i think they're both free. i'll definitely report back if either shows an increase in sales. in the meantime, i made a list of all the promotions i've done that have worked here: (https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/04/lessons-on-writing-great-ads/) since i've yet to collect my first paycheck, these are all pretty low budget promo deals and some definitely work miracles. happy promoting!


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> thanks felipe  and thanks for checking. since yesterday i've been hesitant to check the rankings due to mediocre sales today.
> 
> as a side note for all the currently published authors, here are 2 promo sites (Booktastik and Booklover's Heaven Team) i'm trying for later this week (11th and 10th, respectively). i think they're both free. i'll definitely report back if either shows an increase in sales. in the meantime, i made a list of all the promotions i've done that have worked here: (https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/04/lessons-on-writing-great-ads/) since i've yet to collect my first paycheck, these are all pretty low budget promo deals and some definitely work miracles. happy promoting!


Awesome list! Thank you Blanche (I might be needing them soon)


----------



## Guest

blancheking said:


> congratulations!!!  i'm very excited for you. it's nice to know they pay up quickly. think of all the bookbub and ents you can buy with that money (jk... sort of)


Thanks, Blanche. And I actually plan on booking a BargainBooksy with it for my YA series. Gotta spend money to make it I suppose. And yes, very impressed with how fast it was paid out. Very grateful.


----------



## blancheking

BelleAC said:


> Thanks, Blanche. And I actually plan on booking a BargainBooksy with it for my YA series. Gotta spend money to make it I suppose. And yes, very impressed with how fast it was paid out. Very grateful.


Is that one any good? it's a big pricey for me at the moment, and with ENT being the same price roughly, I'm not sure if I should do BB or wait for Bookbub.


----------



## James P. Sumner

adanlerma said:


> James, also picked up your 1st book, True Conviction FREE, nice
> 
> Will have a slot for your KS book soon.
> 
> A Necessary Kill has got action out the gazoo, but with a really nice clean clarity. Kinda a rarity I think.


Thank you! A Necessary Kill is definitely my most polished work to date - did a lot of developmental work with my editor which helped a lot. Would appreciate the nomination!


----------



## GoingAnon

KGGiarratano said:


> On a random note, Alix, your branding is outstanding. I love your cover art!


Thank you Kimberly! My cover designer is Kim Killion (https://plus.google.com/photos/108971409705877706852/albums/5744604843592292385). I think she's amazing.


----------



## James P. Sumner

blancheking said:


> Congrats!!!  Those are great sales numbers.
> 
> Do you have more tips for getting supporters for a thunderclap campaign. My friends and I are really struggling with getting 100 people.


There's a Facebook group that works wonders! Armand pointed me in the right direction and hooked me up with an invite. Game-changing group for Thunderclaps!


----------



## GoingAnon

So, my campaign ended yesterday, and the book is in review now. As promised, here are my final results: 
Views: 1.9K (48% internal and 52% external)
Hours on H&T: 678 
Damaged nails: 10
Dark circles under eyes: 2
Weight gained from sleeping badly and snacking obsessively: *swears and bangs head on table*


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> hi nicole, welcome to the pit of despair kboards. i'm kidding. this topic is an amazing place to make new friends and support
> 
> you are very industrious.  i must take a page from your book (pun intended) and get to work. are you writing a second book for your series?
> 
> i was going to write the second book for mine, but then i decided to finish my haunted asylum story. it's only 20% done at the moment.


I'm writing a series of Inspector Capstan books - comic crime stuff - which I enjoy. My latest has a university lecturer becoming a psychotic pirate who decides to invade France, which is nice.

To churn out a lot of books is clearly key to success at this game, something which I've only just learnt. My first book took me nine months to write, but I'm going to try - and it will be a "try" - to knock out four a year. I'm not sure if I'll be able to, but I'm going to set my goals high and see what happens.


----------



## David Blake

Alix Nichols said:


> So, my campaign ended yesterday, and the book is in review now. As promised, here are my final results:
> Views: 1.9K (48% internal and 52% external)
> Hours on H&T: 678
> Damaged nails: 10
> Dark circles under eyes: 2
> Weight gained from sleeping badly and snacking obsessively: *swears and bangs head on table*


You survived! I'm not sure I will. Hopefully they'll come back to you very soon.

May the stats be ever in your favour.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Shhh...I am hiding from Monday.









(yes, that is my cat Kismet)


Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
3 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
4 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
10 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
12 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
25 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
27 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt

If you are missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list.


----------



## David Blake

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 3 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 4 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 10 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 12 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 25 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 27 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt


It's the Brits against the rest of the world.

Just like old times.

C'MON ENGLAND!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

The advance snuck into my checking account over the weekend, which was a nice surprise. Wasn't expecting it until closer to Christmas. Still waiting for contact about any edits, etc. Kindle Scout is thinking about and getting antsy again. A few of the books around the same time I got accepted are in production and the authors tell me they are setting dates for release. Hope this week I get the spotlight and we can begin the process. 

In the meantime, I have picked up another contract and it looks like the Audible deal is finalized for another series. Someone mentioned having multiple books and series out to get better exposure, and it has worked wonders for me. Plus, ever since I got accepted into Kindle Scout readers have noticed my other books getting star treatment in suggestions on Amazon, so it looks like they are pushing my books in prep for "Dirty Deeds" being released, which is helpful. 

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

James P. Sumner said:


> Thank you! A Necessary Kill is definitely my most polished work to date - did a lot of developmental work with my editor which helped a lot. Would appreciate the nomination!


A space opened this morning!

KS says:

Awesome!
You've nominated A Necessary Kill

&#128522;


----------



## adanlerma

Alix Nichols said:


> So, my campaign ended yesterday, and the book is in review now. As promised, here are my final results:
> Views: 1.9K (48% internal and 52% external)
> Hours on H&T: 678
> Damaged nails: 10
> Dark circles under eyes: 2
> Weight gained from sleeping badly and snacking obsessively: *swears and bangs head on table*


Love your self-description &#128522;

No wonder I nominated your book, lol!


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> The advance snuck into my checking account over the weekend, which was a nice surprise. Wasn't expecting it until closer to Christmas. Still waiting for contact about any edits, etc. Kindle Scout is thinking about and getting antsy again. A few of the books around the same time I got accepted are in production and the authors tell me they are setting dates for release. Hope this week I get the spotlight and we can begin the process.
> 
> In the meantime, I have picked up another contract and it looks like the Audible deal is finalized for another series. Someone mentioned having multiple books and series out to get better exposure, and it has worked wonders for me. Plus, ever since I got accepted into Kindle Scout readers have noticed my other books getting star treatment in suggestions on Amazon, so it looks like they are pushing my books in prep for "Dirty Deeds" being released, which is helpful.
> 
> Armand


All terrific news, Armand! Totally well deserved!

Can't wait for my free copy &#128522;


----------



## adanlerma

Richard Blackah said:


> It's the Brits against the rest of the world.
> 
> Just like old times.
> 
> C'MON ENGLAND!


Richard, should have a spot for yours later today or tomorrow &#128522;

France, huh? Any place specific? Pastry shops? &#128522;


----------



## David Blake

adanlerma said:


> Richard, should have a spot for yours later today or tomorrow &#128522;


Thank you Adan - that would be appreciated!

And yes, I thought it's about time someone from England had a go at invading France. I can't remember which Brit had a go last, but it must have been a years weeks ago now.


----------



## blancheking

Today we fly the British flag in this topic.  all caught up on noms


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Armand Rosamilia said:


> The advance snuck into my checking account over the weekend, which was a nice surprise. Wasn't expecting it until closer to Christmas. Still waiting for contact about any edits, etc. Kindle Scout is thinking about and getting antsy again. A few of the books around the same time I got accepted are in production and the authors tell me they are setting dates for release. Hope this week I get the spotlight and we can begin the process.
> 
> In the meantime, I have picked up another contract and it looks like the Audible deal is finalized for another series. Someone mentioned having multiple books and series out to get better exposure, and it has worked wonders for me. Plus, ever since I got accepted into Kindle Scout readers have noticed my other books getting star treatment in suggestions on Amazon, so it looks like they are pushing my books in prep for "Dirty Deeds" being released, which is helpful.
> 
> Armand


Congrats Armand. Looking forward to reading Dirty Deeds.


----------



## Francesp

Nominated the two closest to ending today. Crossing fingers for them... and for my sanity. 
My campaign started today and, honestly, I'm not sure how y'all have survived this. 

What a crazy ride!

(I'm Frances, and I'm a stats-watch-aholic)


----------



## kennysrich

Armand Rosamilia said:


> The advance snuck into my checking account over the weekend, which was a nice surprise. Wasn't expecting it until closer to Christmas. Still waiting for contact about any edits, etc. Kindle Scout is thinking about and getting antsy again. A few of the books around the same time I got accepted are in production and the authors tell me they are setting dates for release. Hope this week I get the spotlight and we can begin the process.
> 
> In the meantime, I have picked up another contract and it looks like the Audible deal is finalized for another series. Someone mentioned having multiple books and series out to get better exposure, and it has worked wonders for me. Plus, ever since I got accepted into Kindle Scout readers have noticed my other books getting star treatment in suggestions on Amazon, so it looks like they are pushing my books in prep for "Dirty Deeds" being released, which is helpful.
> 
> Armand


Major congratulations!


----------



## Guest

blancheking said:


> Is that one any good? it's a big pricey for me at the moment, and with ENT being the same price roughly, I'm not sure if I should do BB or wait for Bookbub.


I am doing it for a YA book so it was only 25 bucks. I have never used them before but I have heard some people have done well. I am anchoring it with a BKnights but I have used him before for this book, so I might not get as many from his. We will see. I've kind of neglected my YA lately so I am hoping this gets things moving.

But I will let you know!


----------



## Mike Rohde

Hello Everyone,
It's been great reading all the success stories on here. Unfortunately, as I'm sure a few of you know, my book was not selected. The news did not come as a surprise as my campaign numbers were very low and I admit my cover art was amateurish at best. My wife's reaction was to just shrug her shoulders. Sometimes no comment is the best comment of all. The "thanks for participating email" did suggest I use Write On to get feedback on improving the story, so I'm sure the writing itself could be improved as well.

The stickler to this whole thing is that my wife strongly urged me not to write the book in the first place, based on the premise that if anyone from my work read it, I might get in big trouble; much of the book is based on my coworkers. So, I think I'm going to shelve this one until after I retire and I no longer rely on corporate paychecks to support my family (at least I have that, right?)

My technical books on making video games still sell a copy or two every few days, so I might stick with that, or I might go off on another tangent. For right now, I'll probably go back into hibernation mode until something tangible bubbles to the surface.

In the meantime, I read *The Almshouse* this weekend and really enjoyed it. Blanche created a very creative and imaginative supernatural world and it was a great escape. I just posted my review and Amazon is processing it. I did notice that you're in the Top 10 in the Ghosts & Haunted Houses category. Awesome job!!!


----------



## blancheking

Armand Rosamilia said:


> The advance snuck into my checking account over the weekend, which was a nice surprise. Wasn't expecting it until closer to Christmas. Still waiting for contact about any edits, etc. Kindle Scout is thinking about and getting antsy again. A few of the books around the same time I got accepted are in production and the authors tell me they are setting dates for release. Hope this week I get the spotlight and we can begin the process.
> 
> In the meantime, I have picked up another contract and it looks like the Audible deal is finalized for another series. Someone mentioned having multiple books and series out to get better exposure, and it has worked wonders for me. Plus, ever since I got accepted into Kindle Scout readers have noticed my other books getting star treatment in suggestions on Amazon, so it looks like they are pushing my books in prep for "Dirty Deeds" being released, which is helpful.
> 
> Armand


sneaking paychecks... whatever is this world coming to? 

congrats on getting more publicity!  more is always better. we'll be rooting for you from here!


----------



## blancheking

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello Everyone,
> It's been great reading all the success stories on here. Unfortunately, as I'm sure a few of you know, my book was not selected. The news did not come as a surprise as my campaign numbers were very low and I admit my cover art was amateurish at best. My wife's reaction was to just shrug her shoulders. Sometimes no comment is the best comment of all. The "thanks for participating email" did suggest I use Write On to get feedback on improving the story, so I'm sure the writing itself could be improved as well.
> 
> The stickler to this whole thing is that my wife strongly urged me not to write the book in the first place, based on the premise that if anyone from my work read it, I might get in big trouble; much of the book is based on my coworkers. So, I think I'm going to shelve this one until after I retire and I no longer rely on corporate paychecks to support my family (at least I have that, right?)
> 
> My technical books on making video games still sell a copy or two every few days, so I might stick with that, or I might go off on another tangent. For right now, I'll probably go back into hibernation mode until something tangible bubbles to the surface.
> 
> In the meantime, I read *The Almshouse* this weekend and really enjoyed it. Blanche created a very creative and imaginative supernatural world and it was a great escape. I just posted my review and Amazon is processing it. I did notice that you're in the Top 10 in the Ghosts & Haunted Houses category. Awesome job!!!


For what it's worth, I like your cover a lot. The cafe/beige scheme works well for the "home" theme. Your prose style also reads quickly, so I'm hesitant to say it's the writing that needs work. Perhaps it's the genre bias? Scout seems to favor romance, thrillers, and sci-fi over everything else. Oh well, welcome to the Oh So Close club! We have cookies on Fridays, a list of promo sites, and each other to help promote our books  Please please let Scout know when you publish on Amazon. We'll be there with purchases and reviews!

Also, thank you thank you for the review  It's definitely the bright spot of my day.


----------



## Mike Rohde

blancheking said:


> For what it's worth, I like your cover a lot. The cafe/beige scheme works well for the "home" theme. Your prose style also reads quickly, so I'm hesitant to say it's the writing that needs work. Perhaps it's the genre bias? Scout seems to favor romance, thrillers, and sci-fi over everything else. Oh well, welcome to the Oh So Close club! We have cookies on Fridays, a list of promo sites, and each other to help promote our books  Please please let Scout know when you publish on Amazon. We'll be there with purchases and reviews!
> 
> Also, thank you thank you for the review  It's definitely the bright spot of my day.


Thank you for the kind words, they do help ease the sting a bit. I agree with you on the genre, it's kind of in a class of it's own; and believe me, I've thought about writing a romance novel (there are always a few romance books in the top 10, both on Amazon and the library).

What's everyone's favorite cookies? I told my daughter we could do some baking in a couple weeks when I'm on vacation!


----------



## David Blake

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello Everyone,
> It's been great reading all the success stories on here. Unfortunately, as I'm sure a few of you know, my book was not selected. The news did not come as a surprise as my campaign numbers were very low and I admit my cover art was amateurish at best. My wife's reaction was to just shrug her shoulders. Sometimes no comment is the best comment of all. The "thanks for participating email" did suggest I use Write On to get feedback on improving the story, so I'm sure the writing itself could be improved as well.
> 
> The stickler to this whole thing is that my wife strongly urged me not to write the book in the first place, based on the premise that if anyone from my work read it, I might get in big trouble; much of the book is based on my coworkers. So, I think I'm going to shelve this one until after I retire and I no longer rely on corporate paychecks to support my family (at least I have that, right?)
> 
> My technical books on making video games still sell a copy or two every few days, so I might stick with that, or I might go off on another tangent. For right now, I'll probably go back into hibernation mode until something tangible bubbles to the surface.


I REALLY think you should self-publish it anyway - just change the names of the characters and places. It won't cost you anything to publish and having come so far you may as well!

I'd also ignore the wife. People closest to you can only ever see the person you are now, and not the person you could become. But ultimately, when you embark on a new journey, as writing surely is, it can be a troubling time for those nearest and dearest. The fear of "change" comes to the surface with the possibility of growing apart. I speak from personal experience.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Nice to meet you Blanche. This group has been great so far. I can't imagine how I'll feel at the end of this process. Between work, kids (sick kids this week  ), and trying to spread the word about Expert Witness through social media, the past few days have been crazy busy. And thank you for providing the promotional information! I'm sure that will come in handy.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Nicole, just butting in to say I enjoyed your excerpt.


----------



## blancheking

Mike Rohde said:


> Thank you for the kind words, they do help ease the sting a bit. I agree with you on the genre, it's kind of in a class of it's own; and believe me, I've thought about writing a romance novel (there are always a few romance books in the top 10, both on Amazon and the library).
> 
> What's everyone's favorite cookies? I told my daughter we could do some baking in a couple weeks when I'm on vacation!


I could really go for some chocolate chip right now.  My beau's been tied up with work these days, so the only kind of cookies we've had recently is fortune.

Re: publishing the book. Maybe publish it under a pen name and change all the names, places, and dates? The odds of a specific person from your work finding you through two twists is low


----------



## Mike Rohde

Richard Blackah said:


> I REALLY think you should self-publish it anyway - just change the names of the characters and places. It won't cost you anything to publish and having come so far you may as well!
> 
> I'd also ignore the wife. People closest to you can only ever see the person you are now, and not the person you could become. But ultimately, when you embark on a new journey, as writing surely is, it can be a troubling time for those nearest and dearest. The fear of "change" comes to the surface with the possibility of growing apart. I speak from personal experience.


Great advice! I will take it to heart.


blancheking said:


> I could really go for some chocolate chip right now.  My beau's been tied up with work these days, so the only kind of cookies we've had recently is fortune.
> 
> Re: publishing the book. Maybe publish it under a pen name and change all the names, places, and dates? The odds of a specific person from your work finding you through two twists is low


A pen name sounds like a good idea. That cracked me up about the fortune cookies. Chocolate chip is on the list!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello Everyone,
> It's been great reading all the success stories on here. Unfortunately, as I'm sure a few of you know, my book was not selected. The news did not come as a surprise as my campaign numbers were very low and I admit my cover art was amateurish at best. My wife's reaction was to just shrug her shoulders. Sometimes no comment is the best comment of all. The "thanks for participating email" did suggest I use Write On to get feedback on improving the story, so I'm sure the writing itself could be improved as well.
> 
> The stickler to this whole thing is that my wife strongly urged me not to write the book in the first place, based on the premise that if anyone from my work read it, I might get in big trouble; much of the book is based on my coworkers. So, I think I'm going to shelve this one until after I retire and I no longer rely on corporate paychecks to support my family (at least I have that, right?)
> 
> My technical books on making video games still sell a copy or two every few days, so I might stick with that, or I might go off on another tangent. For right now, I'll probably go back into hibernation mode until something tangible bubbles to the surface.
> 
> In the meantime, I read *The Almshouse* this weekend and really enjoyed it. Blanche created a very creative and imaginative supernatural world and it was a great escape. I just posted my review and Amazon is processing it. I did notice that you're in the Top 10 in the Ghosts & Haunted Houses category. Awesome job!!!


Have you thought about releasing it under a pseudonym? Maybe something humorous like WORKING FROM HOME by "Couch Spud Tater Tot". THEN when you retire you can have a big reveal launch, like Stephen King did with his Richard Bachman pseudonym.


----------



## David Blake

Steve Vernon said:


> Maybe something humorous like WORKING FROM HOME by "Couch Spud Tater Tot".


We'd been struggling for a name for our soon-to-be-born son.

Not anymore!

Thanks Steve.


----------



## blancheking

I found a charity to support with my book earnings  it's a children's shelter in DC and it's close to my office.

Credit: I got the idea after seeing Armand's "Authors Supporting Our Troops" group, and thought I'd find something useful to do with my book profits.


----------



## Guest

Well, the first part of my romance serial is out. (It's in my signature) So now I sit here and eat chocolate while refreshing my stats.

I don't think I ever posted my final official stats for KS. Only a guesstimate, which I ended up being just slightly off from. (Guesstimate because I didn't have the final day's tally yet)

Hours Hot and Trending: 193.
Page Views: 990

I post these because they (admittedly) aren't anything that impressive. Not terrible but not wow. I mean, James had more views than me on his very first day! So anyone who feels bad about their stats, don't let it get you down. Because I don't think it's as heavily weighted as we think. I think getting picked has a lot to do with genre (I have noticed romance books get picked a lot. As do thrillers/mysteries. This makes sense as the genres are two of the highest selling) and having a high concept story. This is just my opinion from researching other winners. One of the books picked the same day as me? I don't even remember being in the Hot and Trending once. So... There's something else at play. I don't know what it is but I just didn't want any Scouters to be discouraged by low numbers. I did and I wish I had chilled out about it. 

Hope everyone is having a great week. Hoping for great things for all. E.B. Brown, I am obsessed with your book and if it doesn't get picked I will be very very shocked. I want it NOW.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Richard Blackah said:


> We'd been struggling for a name for our soon-to-be-born son.
> 
> Not anymore!
> 
> Thanks Steve.


Thanks for the belly laugh. That helped the digestion of my chili supper.


----------



## amyates

Got C.J. nominated. 

And Mike, I think Steven and Richard are spot on. I hope you give their advice some consideration and don't step away from novel writing completely. I spent a whole lot of years playing the traditional publishing game and racking up my share of rejections. I even had an agent physically smack my hand for not following his formatting guidelines. It's a journey... Best of luck regardless.

And I continue to wait...


----------



## greatbrit

Steve Vernon said:


> Thanks for the belly laugh. That helped the digestion of my chili supper.


Yes, and his son, Couch Spud Tater Tot Blackah, will thank him too. One day.


----------



## Mike Rohde

amyates said:


> And Mike, I think Steven and Richard are spot on. I hope you give their advice some consideration and don't step away from novel writing completely. I spent a whole lot of years playing the traditional publishing game and racking up my share of rejections. I even had an agent physically smack my hand for not following his formatting guidelines. It's a journey... Best of luck regardless.


Hi, I am going to publish it under a pen name. The plan is to read through it one more time for a final-final copy edit, tweak the cover a bit, and then put it out there for the world to see. I'll be sure to update Scout when it's published and I'll mention it here. I hope to have that done by the end of the week. Thank you everyone for all your support. It really does help. I'm going to keep on writing, the only other choice is to curl up in the fetal position, but that's not really much of a choice at all.

While the Tator Tot name is very tempting, it looks like a couple of others have staked claim on it. I'll probably go with, Paul Lebowski, which is a combination of Paul Westerberg (my all-time favorite lyricist/musician) and The Big Lebowski (I'm a huge fan of the movie).


----------



## Francesp

BelleAC said:


> So... There's something else at play. I don't know what it is but I just didn't want any Scouters to be discouraged by low numbers. I did and I wish I had chilled out about it.


Well you made my day! Thanks so much for sharing this. It will at least allow me to breathe through then next few weeks.


----------



## adanlerma

Mike Rohde said:


> Hello Everyone,
> It's been great reading all the success stories on here. Unfortunately, as I'm sure a few of you know, my book was not selected. The news did not come as a surprise as my campaign numbers were very low and I admit my cover art was amateurish at best. My wife's reaction was to just shrug her shoulders. Sometimes no comment is the best comment of all. The "thanks for participating email" did suggest I use Write On to get feedback on improving the story, so I'm sure the writing itself could be improved as well.
> 
> The stickler to this whole thing is that my wife strongly urged me not to write the book in the first place, based on the premise that if anyone from my work read it, I might get in big trouble; much of the book is based on my coworkers. So, I think I'm going to shelve this one until after I retire and I no longer rely on corporate paychecks to support my family (at least I have that, right?)
> 
> My technical books on making video games still sell a copy or two every few days, so I might stick with that, or I might go off on another tangent. For right now, I'll probably go back into hibernation mode until something tangible bubbles to the surface.
> 
> In the meantime, I read *The Almshouse* this weekend and really enjoyed it. Blanche created a very creative and imaginative supernatural world and it was a great escape. I just posted my review and Amazon is processing it. I did notice that you're in the Top 10 in the Ghosts & Haunted Houses category. Awesome job!!!


Only stopping striving to be creative is a no-no, Mike. Keep at it, but keep at whatever appeals. You've nothing to lose that way. I'd also go along with Richard, change whatever needs changing so there's no blowback via work and hit publish.  All the best for you!


----------



## adanlerma

Richard Blackah said:


> Thank you Adan - that would be appreciated!
> 
> And yes, I thought it's about time someone from England had a go at invading France. I can't remember which Brit had a go last, but it must have been a years weeks ago now.


I'm pretty sure the last invasion west to east into France was a music group, just can't remember which, lol! 

In other news, got this msg from KS just now:

Congratulations!
You just filled up Your Nominations panel by nominating
Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis 

The smile face is mine though 

You've got some seriously wryly funny stuff going on at the beginning there! I mean, the poor girl wasn't able to get lunch, the tourists are all gawking at a murdered security guard, and then this:

"About five minutes later, they came staggering back carrying the statue of the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis." - by this time I was openly chuckling and sending the remainder of the excerpt to my Kindle to read. Nice work, Richard


----------



## adanlerma

BelleAC said:


> Well, the first part of my romance serial is out. (It's in my signature) So now I sit here and eat chocolate while refreshing my stats.


Got a copy 

And free! Amazon says,

"Thanks, Adan!
Hell's Belles will be auto-delivered wirelessly to Adan's 2nd Kindle via Amazon Whispernet. You can go to your Kindle to start reading."

Nite everyone


----------



## blancheking

Bookbub is such a troll. I get this as the preview to an email:

"Dear Blanche, Congratulations!..."

and when I open it, the rest is

"We’ve verified your request to manage Blanche King’s Author Profile, allowing you to do things like edit your bio, upload an author photo, and add new books to the BookBub website. Just click the link below to get started:"

Oh Bookbub... why won't you love me?


----------



## Liane

Hi all!

Thanks for all the support. Unsurprisingly, The Cowboy's Deception wasn't accepted--I didn't email my existing mailing list about it as it was a new pen name, and so I did zero promotion (except on here, of course!). I think the takeaway is that romance really requires some promotion of some kind for Scout. External traffic to a book's page seems to be really important. However, I did get mailing sign ups for the new pen name so I'm pleased overall. It was a fun experiment!


----------



## David Blake

adanlerma said:


> You've got some seriously wryly funny stuff going on at the beginning there! I mean, the poor girl wasn't able to get lunch, the tourists are all gawking at a murdered security guard, and then this:
> 
> "About five minutes later, they came staggering back carrying the statue of the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis." - by this time I was openly chuckling and sending the remainder of the excerpt to my Kindle to read. Nice work, Richard


Thank you Adan, and for your nomination. The second chapter has its moments as well.


----------



## GoingAnon

Liane said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Unsurprisingly, The Cowboy's Deception wasn't accepted--I didn't email my existing mailing list about it as it was a new pen name, and so I did zero promotion (except on here, of course!). I think the takeaway is that romance really requires some promotion of some kind for Scout. External traffic to a book's page seems to be really important. However, I did get mailing sign ups for the new pen name so I'm pleased overall. It was a fun experiment!


Sorry to hear that, Liane. Your excerpt is great, and the cover is very nice... Go figure.


----------



## Guest

blancheking said:


> Bookbub is such a troll. I get this as the preview to an email:
> 
> "Dear Blanche, Congratulations!..."
> 
> and when I open it, the rest is
> 
> "We've verified your request to manage Blanche King's Author Profile, allowing you to do things like edit your bio, upload an author photo, and add new books to the BookBub website. Just click the link below to get started:"
> 
> Oh Bookbub... why won't you love me?


That is SO MEAN. Ahhhhh!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mike Rohde said:


> While the Tator Tot name is very tempting, it looks like a couple of others have staked claim on it. I'll probably go with, Paul Lebowski, which is a combination of Paul Westerberg (my all-time favorite lyricist/musician) and The Big Lebowski (I'm a huge fan of the movie).


The Dude approves.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Running for work - pausing to post this


Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
3 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
9 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
11 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
24 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
26 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt

If you are missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list.


----------



## greatbrit

It's been SEVEN HOURS since my campaign ended and I STILL haven't heard anything.  Just saying.

I know it's not a problem with my refresh button, that's working just fine.

For all you people still hitting refresh on the hot list every few minutes, you don't know how lucky you are.

BTW, it was only in the last few days when I learned what I should have already known about the refresh rate of the hot list.  Here's what I (think) I know:

1) The hot list refreshes once an hour, on the 15 after the hour mark.  So all those refreshes in between are fun, but pointless.

2) The stats update once a day, at 00:15 EST.  So all those refreshes in between are fun, but pointless.

3) The order of books in the top 20 hot list, is random.  So getting all excited when you appear on the front group of four, is fun, but pointless.

4) Being hot is more fun that not being hot, but pointless.

Even with some great stats:

I ended up with 550 hot hours and 1.6K page views, with an internal/external ratio usually hovering around 67%/33%

it still gives me absolutely no confidence that it means anything.  Being a new author, no track record, no series that is already doing well, I am a gamble for Scout.  It means nothing to them that I have already chosen the actors for the blockbuster Hollywood movie.

I put my chances at around 20%, but worrying about it, is pointless.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

greatbrit said:


> It's been SEVEN HOURS since my campaign ended and I STILL haven't heard anything. Just saying.
> 
> I know it's not a problem with my refresh button, that's working just fine.
> 
> For all you people still hitting refresh on the hot list every few minutes, you don't know how lucky you are.
> 
> BTW, it was only in the last few days when I learned what I should have already known about the refresh rate of the hot list. Here's what I (think) I know:
> 
> 1) The hot list refreshes once an hour, on the 15 after the hour mark. So all those refreshes in between are fun, but pointless.
> 
> 2) The stats update once a day, at 00:15 EST. So all those refreshes in between are fun, but pointless.
> 
> 3) The order of books in the top 20 hot list, is random. So getting all excited when you appear on the front group of four, is fun, but pointless.
> 
> 4) Being hot is more fun that not being hot, but pointless.
> 
> Even with some great stats:
> 
> I ended up with 550 hot hours and 1.6K page views, with an internal/external ratio usually hovering around 67%/33%
> 
> it still gives me absolutely no confidence that it means anything. Being a new author, no track record, no series that is already doing well, I am a gamble for Scout. It means nothing to them that I have already chosen the actors for the blockbuster Hollywood movie.
> 
> I put my chances at around 20%, but worrying about it, is pointless.


Ahh, true that, Paul. It's definitely pointless to obsess over it. I feel for ya. I keep thinking it will be easier when it's over, but waiting for the email has to be worse. Well, you know you ran a great campaign. That's all any of us can do, right? Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## amyates

Waiting for the email is harder. At least you know when the H&T list/stats refresh. Gah... Need to focus on writing...!  

Thanks for keeping the list updated, Steve!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 3 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 9 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner


Nominated; good luck to you all.

Thanks Steve for being keeper of the list.


----------



## Mike Rohde

adanlerma said:


> Congratulations!
> You just filled up Your Nominations panel by nominating
> Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis


I nominated the good Inspector yesterday as well. I loved the Cottage Cheese Sandwich.


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> It's been SEVEN HOURS since my campaign ended and I STILL haven't heard anything. Just saying.
> 
> I know it's not a problem with my refresh button, that's working just fine.
> 
> For all you people still hitting refresh on the hot list every few minutes, you don't know how lucky you are.


The quy who wrote the recent winning entry "Girl On The Moon" had to wait around two weeks to hear back. Somehow he managed to survive that without shooting himself in the head.

I've no idea how.

Just in case the same thing happens to me, this morning I gave my gun to a charity shop with the strict instructions that they don't sell it back to me.


----------



## David Blake

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated; good luck to you all.


Thank you Michael - very much appreciated!


----------



## David Blake

Mike Rohde said:


> I nominated the good Inspector yesterday as well. I loved the Cottage Cheese Sandwich.


Thanks Mike and thanks for reading. Gotta love Cottage Cheese!


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> The quy who wrote the recent winning entry "Girl On The Moon" had to wait around two weeks to hear back. Somehow he managed to survive that without shooting himself in the head.
> 
> I've no idea how.
> 
> Just in case the same thing happens to me, this morning I gave my gun to a charity shop with the strict instructions that they don't sell it back to me.


Oh, thanks for that bit of news. Could you please forward the address of the charity shop.

BTW, you are H&T right now. I am pretty sure that means I am getting another free book. Really looking forward to getting yours, it looks great.


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> Oh, thanks for that bit of news. Could you please forward the address of the charity shop.
> 
> BTW, you are H&T right now. I am pretty sure that means I am getting another free book. Really looking forward to getting yours, it looks great.


Here's the address:

ANTHOLOGY
The Charity Shop for Forcibly Retired Writers
106, Hangman's Lane
The End Of It All
LONDON, N12 8PL
BRITANNICA

Oh, and thanks for letting me know that it's currently Hot & Trending. I'd really no idea.


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> Oh, thanks for that bit of news. Could you please forward the address of the charity shop.
> 
> BTW, you are H&T right now. I am pretty sure that means I am getting another free book. Really looking forward to getting yours, it looks great.


You can do it! If you have time, you can always ask for more reviews for your short story collection. Maybe Scout would like that and see that they shouldn't pass up a good $$ making opportunity  PC is a great book; it'll make them think!


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> You can do it! If you have time, you can always ask for more reviews for your short story collection. Maybe Scout would like that and see that they shouldn't pass up a good $$ making opportunity  PC is a great book; it'll make them think!


Thanks Blanche. I did get a couple more reviews on Monkey after doing a free promo, and a promise of a couple more soon. I'll try to stay moderately not completely un-hopeful about Chloe, and possibly slow my email refresh rate down to once per minute. Seeing how incredible you have done with Almshouse, all on your own, is quite an inspiration.


----------



## Steve Vernon

greatbrit said:


> It's been SEVEN HOURS since my campaign ended and I STILL haven't heard anything. Just saying.
> 
> I know it's not a problem with my refresh button, that's working just fine.
> 
> For all you people still hitting refresh on the hot list every few minutes, you don't know how lucky you are.
> 
> BTW, it was only in the last few days when I learned what I should have already known about the refresh rate of the hot list. Here's what I (think) I know:
> 
> 1) The hot list refreshes once an hour, on the 15 after the hour mark. So all those refreshes in between are fun, but pointless.
> 
> 2) The stats update once a day, at 00:15 EST. So all those refreshes in between are fun, but pointless.
> 
> 3) The order of books in the top 20 hot list, is random. So getting all excited when you appear on the front group of four, is fun, but pointless.
> 
> 4) Being hot is more fun that not being hot, but pointless.
> 
> Even with some great stats:
> 
> I ended up with 550 hot hours and 1.6K page views, with an internal/external ratio usually hovering around 67%/33%
> 
> it still gives me absolutely no confidence that it means anything. Being a new author, no track record, no series that is already doing well, I am a gamble for Scout. It means nothing to them that I have already chosen the actors for the blockbuster Hollywood movie.
> 
> I put my chances at around 20%, but worrying about it, is pointless.


And your point is...?


----------



## greatbrit

Steve Vernon said:


> And your point is...?


hmmm, you bring up a good point.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I submitted. How long does it really take to get approved?


----------



## Evenstar

OMG - I just started thinking about Kindle Scout and decided to look at this thread.

76 pages That's going to take me a week to read.

Better get started I suppose....


----------



## David Blake

KGGiarratano said:


> I submitted. How long does it really take to get approved?


Good job! What's the book called?

Time for approval - Like everything else, it varies. At this precise moment they're probably taking a break from putting up the Christmas tree to do Secret Santa.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

KGGiarratano said:


> I submitted. How long does it really take to get approved?


1-2 business days, but lots are approved faster. I think mine was less than a day.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Evenstar said:


> OMG - I just started thinking about Kindle Scout and decided to look at this thread.
> 
> 76 pages That's going to take me a week to read.
> 
> Better get started I suppose....


Lol, yeah, it's a good one


----------



## David Blake

Evenstar said:


> OMG - I just started thinking about Kindle Scout and decided to look at this thread.
> 
> 76 pages That's going to take me a week to read.
> 
> Better get started I suppose....


ANOTHER BRIT!

Thank God!


----------



## David Blake

Evenstar said:


> OMG - I just started thinking about Kindle Scout and decided to look at this thread.
> 
> 76 pages That's going to take me a week to read.
> 
> Better get started I suppose....


I see you're from Bristol. About a quarter of my KS book takes part over there.

How's the weather?


----------



## N.Luckourt

Thanks Beth. I'm glad to hear you liked the excerpt. I tend to struggle with the first chapters.... the dreaded backstory. I've tried to learn to leave it alone and let the story unfold organically, but then, I find myself second guessing what I've taken out. It may be because it's my first book, but it's a little hard to let it go. I keep wanting to continue revising it. 

I submitted Expert Witness on December 2nd. I received the email on December 3nd with the approval a start date of December 4th/5th at midnight. 

Best of luck to Paul (Perfect Chloe) as you wait it out. Keeping fingers crossed for good news. 

And nominated Inspector today Richard. Hang in there! 

Nicole


----------



## David Blake

N.Luckourt said:


> Thanks Beth. I'm glad to hear you liked the excerpt. I tend to struggle with the first chapters.... the dreaded backstory. I've tried to learn to leave it alone and let the story unfold organically, but then, I find myself second guessing what I've taken out. It may be because it's my first book, but it's a little hard to let it go. I keep wanting to continue revising it.
> 
> I submitted Expert Witness on December 2nd. I received the email on December 3nd with the approval a start date of December 4th/5th at midnight.
> 
> Best of luck to Paul (Perfect Chloe) as you wait it out. Keeping fingers crossed for good news.
> 
> And nominated Inspector today Richard. Hang in there!
> 
> Nicole


Thank you Nicole!


----------



## blancheking

Evenstar said:


> OMG - I just started thinking about Kindle Scout and decided to look at this thread.
> 
> 76 pages That's going to take me a week to read.
> 
> Better get started I suppose....


Cliffnotes for "Kindle Scout experience, anyone?"

Scout likes romance, thrillers, and sci-fi. Hot & Trending doesn't matter much after the first 150 hrs. Have previous publications. Do something else to take your mind off the campaign while it's running. The waiting during the campaign sucks. The waiting after the campaign SUCKS. The selection process depends on what else is running and a crapshoot.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I guess as someone whose book was NOT selected for Kindle Scout, it wouldn't hurt to share a what I would have done differently list.


1.  Refine the cover to clearly shout what it is - romantic suspense. Don't waffle on genre or the readership I'm pitching to. Be clearer about the authors successfully selling what I want to sell and scrutinise everything their books do.
2.  I was pretty happy with the blurb.
3.  The excerpt. I think the opening needs to grab, even more than usual with a novel - and by opening, I mean the first three paragraphs. Keep the action rolling from there. 
4.  Give more thought to the self-publishing side of things -- what you'll do if you're book isn't accepted by Kindle Scout. Releasing the book on Thanksgiving Eve? probably not the smartest timing.
5.  Don't beat yourself up! I have no regrets about trying Kindle Scout. For one thing, I found this thread and you guys  For another, I'm starting to believe that a soft launch for an ebook isn't a deal breaker. Momentum can be built. I have learned a lot.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

KGGiarratano said:


> I submitted. How long does it really take to get approved?


I just submitted this past Sunday, 12/6, a non-business day obviously, and had approval by end of the day Monday 12/7, with campaign starting tomorrow 12/9.

As in four hours  .


----------



## blancheking

Yikes. Will all good men (and women) please come to the aid of the party? My thunderclap thing is about to end in 15 hours, and it still needs 13 people. Please, please support it?

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/35092-the-almshouse-a-ghost-story

Thank you (and let me know if you have one too so I can support it.)


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> Yikes. Will all good men (and women) please come to the aid of the party? My thunderclap thing is about to end in 15 hours, and it still needs 13 people. Please, please support it?
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/35092-the-almshouse-a-ghost-story
> 
> Thank you (and let me know if you have one too so I can support it.)


done!


----------



## blancheking

Thanks Paul!  Much appreciated!


----------



## rasley

Hi, I'm just getting started. I should have checked here first!
But my book, Tryst at the Brighton Inn, is just starting in the campaign stage. I'm not sure what to do next. I'll keep pimping it to get nominations, of course, but anything else?

Alicia


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> Yikes. Will all good men (and women) please come to the aid of the party? My thunderclap thing is about to end in 15 hours, and it still needs 13 people. Please, please support it?
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/35092-the-almshouse-a-ghost-story
> 
> Thank you (and let me know if you have one too so I can support it.)


Got ya covered a while back, but you've 107 now, so you're rock'n!


----------



## David Blake

rasley said:


> Hi, I'm just getting started. I should have checked here first!
> But my book, Tryst at the Brighton Inn, is just starting in the campaign stage. I'm not sure what to do next. I'll keep pimping it to get nominations, of course, but anything else?
> 
> Alicia


Yes, there's lots you can do now. First thing; try refreshing your screen, then start biting your nails, refresh your screen again, pace up and down a bit, refresh your screen again, eat some chocolate, refresh your screen again, drink coffee, refresh your screen again, pace up and down a lot more and then take up yoga. After you've done all that you need to try really hard not to make it the only possible thing you can ever talk to anyone about to the point where you lose all your friends.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Congrats to Blanche on filling your Thunderclap. Let us know how it works!



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
2 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
8 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
10 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
23 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
25 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt

If you are missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Steve Vernon said:


> Running for work - pausing to post this
> 
> 
> Here is today's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> If you are missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list.


Steve, I just joined kboards, and my Kindle Scout campaign ends on December 20th. Here is mine as of Dec 9th:

11 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes

Thank you. So fun to read everyone else's posts here! I saw your summary of how often the KS stats are updated, and I had also concluded pretty much the same thing. It helps a little to obsess only once an hour, instead of every ten minutes. Sigh.

I've already got Inspector Capstan nominated. I will put Falling as she Sings on there too! Pam


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

N.Luckourt said:


> Thanks Beth. I'm glad to hear you liked the excerpt. I tend to struggle with the first chapters.... the dreaded backstory. I've tried to learn to leave it alone and let the story unfold organically, but then, I find myself second guessing what I've taken out. It may be because it's my first book, but it's a little hard to let it go. I keep wanting to continue revising it.
> 
> Nicole


Wow, I would not have thought it was your first book. The blurb is concise & professional and the excerpt made me want to keep reading. Well done. 

Welcome, Pamela!


----------



## bookly

Hi all!

Two days left in my campaign, and at least it's ending with a little bitty bang as opposed to a whimper (that will probably come later). Thank you all for jumping in and nominating me. I'm at last getting some time in H&T. Almost certainly too little, too late, but it's heart-warming nonetheless.  

CJ


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Holy smokes, did anyone else notice there are *17* new books added today??!! Yikes. Maybe it's the Nano crowd? 
Getting crowded in there!!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Yikes. 17 new books today? New books always have the most initial hits from friends & fans and they dominate the Hot List for a couple of hours or days. I wonder if that leaves the rest of us on the Cold List? The Kindle team surely knows this and takes it into account.....


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Pamela Keyes said:


> Yikes. 17 new books today? New books always have the most initial hits from friends & fans and they dominate the Hot List for a couple of hours or days. I wonder if that leaves the rest of us on the Cold List? The Kindle team surely knows this and takes it into account.....


Right??!! I guess that's what makes it so tough to stay H&T. I have a feeling this month and next will see Scout getting hammered with NanoWriMo books. We should be glad we got in before the rush, haha.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

ebbrown said:


> Holy smokes, did anyone else notice there are *17* new books added today??!! Yikes. Maybe it's the Nano crowd?
> Getting crowded in there!!


Ouch. I'm one of those 17. This was not a NaNoWriMo effort, so bad timing on my part.  

Steve, if you could add me to your list, it would be greatly appreciated, as would support from others on the board!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2XS69DZTBW2


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Ouch. I'm one of those 17. This was not a NaNoWriMo effort, so bad timing on my part.
> 
> Steve, if you could add me to your list, it would be greatly appreciated, as would support from others on the board!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2XS69DZTBW2


Lol, I didn't even think about it when I submitted, either, Michael. I was planning for an early December submission, but it came back from my editor early so I just went ahead before Thanksgiving. 
haha, it's not like I don't know when Nano is...the same time every year!


----------



## KGGiarratano

My campaign goes up tomorrow. It's not a Nano novel either. 
It's a YA mystery called Dead and Breakfast. 
Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KPLRV3WT0YBI
Launches on the 10th!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

greatbrit said:


> 2) The stats update once a day, at 00:15 EST. So all those refreshes in between are fun, but pointless.


I want to thank you for this. You saved me a heck of a lot refreshes and wondering why it showed no views on Day One.

Rather than obsess about this, I went and did a half-hour of a yoga video to chill out. Then I came back and saw that despite having one of 17 new campaigns today, my book had popped into H&T. So good karma!


----------



## David Blake

KGGiarratano said:


> My campaign goes up tomorrow. It's not a Nano novel either.
> It's a YA mystery called Dead and Breakfast.
> Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KPLRV3WT0YBI
> Launches on the 10th!


I often feel dead before breakfast but normally come alive whilst eating it.

And with all those lovely new books coming on today (!) I've no idea how I'm still H&T, but assuming it's because of everyone here, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## David Blake

Richard Blackah said:


> I often feel dead before breakfast, but normally come alive whilst eating it.
> 
> And with all those lovely new books coming on today (!) I've no idea how I'm still H&T, but assuming it's because of everyone here, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## David Blake

Pamela Keyes said:


> I've already got Inspector Capstan nominated. I will put Falling as she Sings on there too! Pam


Thanks for that Pamela - BRILL!


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> I often feel dead before breakfast but normally come alive whilst eating it.
> 
> And with all those lovely new books coming on today (!) I've no idea how I'm still H&T, but assuming it's because of everyone here, THANK YOU!!!


It's all because of me. You're welcome. Get my name right when you write the acknowledgement speech for the Pulitzer. Oh, and your book is hilarious, so I suppose that helps.

In other news, you should really do the 'image signature' that goes below your posts, as it means you can subliminally spam on every post without even looking spammy. There's a help post somewhere that tells you how to do it, or just ask here if you get stuck.


----------



## greatbrit

greatbrit said:


> It's all because of me. You're welcome. Get my name right when you write the acknowledgement speech for the Pulitzer. Oh, and your book is hilarious, so I suppose that helps.
> 
> In other news, you should really do the 'image signature' that goes below your posts, as it means you can subliminally spam on every post without even looking spammy. There's a help post somewhere that tells you how to do it, or just ask here if you get stuck.


----------



## Daisy P

blancheking said:


> Yikes. Will all good men (and women) please come to the aid of the party? My thunderclap thing is about to end in 15 hours, and it still needs 13 people. Please, please support it?
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/35092-the-almshouse-a-ghost-story
> 
> Thank you (and let me know if you have one too so I can support it.)


Supported!


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> It's all because of me. You're welcome. Get my name right when you write the acknowledgement speech for the Pulitzer. Oh, and your book is hilarious, so I suppose that helps.
> 
> In other news, you should really do the 'image signature' that goes below your posts, as it means you can subliminally spam on every post without even looking spammy. There's a help post somewhere that tells you how to do it, or just ask here if you get stuck.


If just one person finds my book funny, my work is done. I'd still be completely broke, but I can retire happy in the knowledge that I found that one person.

If it's OK by you, I'd like to write that you found my book funny on the front cover. In fact I might just change the name of the book to "Paul Found This Book Funny", a novel, that is funny, because Paul said it was.

And don't worry Paul, as a sailing bod I've found your name very easy to remember. I must admit that I've never met anyone with the surname North-by-North-Westerly before, so that's another first.

And yes PLEASE GOD can you tell me how to do the signature thing. I thought I was internet savvy but no, it's recently become very evident that I'm a complete moron!


----------



## blancheking

Thanks guys  looking forward to 30 minutes from now.

Side note: I just collected the last of my sought-out reviews, which I'm happy to say has been a good experience overall. There are a couple forums in Goodreads where people volunteer to review your book in exchange for a free copy. If you haven't tried it, I would recommend getting it to boost the number of review. I got a couple 5 stars and a couple 3 stars (no 4's, hm...), but overall, it averaged out. Now off to seek a second batch!  (this is totally not an attempt to pad for bookbub)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BOOM!









That was the sound of Blanche's Thunderclap going off!!


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> If just one person finds my book funny, my work is done. I'd still be completely broke, but I can retire happy in the knowledge that I found that one person.
> 
> If it's OK by you, I'd like to write that you found my book funny on the front cover. In fact I might just change the name of the book to "Paul Found This Book Funny", a novel, that is funny, because Paul said it was.
> 
> And don't worry Paul, as a sailing bod I've found your name very easy to remember. I must admit that I've never met anyone with the surname North-by-North-Westerly before, so that's another first.
> 
> And yes PLEASE GOD can you tell me how to do the signature thing. I thought I was internet savvy but no, it's recently become very evident that I'm a complete moron!


Technically, "Paul found my excerpt funny. He might find the rest funny. He's not saying yet." 

Here ya go. Go to your profile:

KBoards »
Profile of <your name>»
Forum Profile

Then just stick this in your signature area (when you paste it, remove the two ZZZZ , I had to stick them in to get this link to post correctly):

Currently up for nomination on Kindle Scout >>> [urlZZZZ=http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL/?tag=kbpst-20]







[/url] and you can find me here: http://www.blackah.co.uk


----------



## greatbrit

ebbrown said:


> BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the sound of Blanche's Thunderclap going off!!


Ummmm, did you know your $0.99 book is currently showing up as $1.50?

Edit: Oh, I think I see why. It is £0.99 , but the thunderclap tweet says $0.99


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> Technically, "Paul found my excerpt funny. He might find the rest funny. He's not saying yet."


Quite right of course. I'll say on the front cover that Paul found the second paragraph on page 9 vaguely amusing, but only because he was losing his mind during the long wait for the Kindle Scout team to decide if his book, "Perfect Chloe", would be selected.

And thanks for the help with the signature!


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> Quite right of course. I'll say on the front cover that Paul found the second paragraph on page 9 vaguely amusing, but only because he was losing his mind during the long wait for the Kindle Scout team to decide if his book, "Perfect Chloe", would be selected.
> 
> And thanks for the help with the signature!


We could obfuscate (legal in some countries): "Hilarious! It left me wanting more. Much more." PW London


----------



## AnitaLouise

Donna White Glaser said:


> I've got a book in it right now-- A Scrying Shame in the mystery category.  I can tell you that while the nomination process has been going on I've been a nervous wreck. I check the book's placement in the Hot & Trending list about once every 4.2 seconds. If you want to ask someone whose book has been accepted by Amazon Press you can contact Fiona Quinn. She's on FB under that name and has a website. She's in contact with several Scout participants so you can meet others as well. My book has 10 more days in the nom process. You can see it here if you're interested. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3DINC9H95O80


Congratulations! I see your book got published by Kindle Press. Way to go!


----------



## Evenstar

Richard Blackah said:


> I see you're from Bristol. About a quarter of my KS book takes part over there.
> 
> How's the weather?


 Hi Richard 
It's bloody freezing today. How about you? X


----------



## Evenstar

blancheking said:


> Cliffnotes for "Kindle Scout experience, anyone?"
> 
> Scout likes romance, thrillers, and sci-fi. Hot & Trending doesn't matter much after the first 150 hrs. Have previous publications. Do something else to take your mind off the campaign while it's running. The waiting during the campaign sucks. The waiting after the campaign SUCKS. The selection process depends on what else is running and a crapshoot.


Thank you Blanche, that's very much appreciated


----------



## David Blake

Evenstar said:


> Hi Richard
> It's bloody freezing today. How about you? X


Very much the same here in North London and I, personally, can't wait for the planet to make it back over to the other side of the sun where it belongs.


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> We could obfuscate (legal in some countries): "Hilarious! It left me wanting more. Much more." PW London


Thanks Paul, but I'll need to tone that one down a little or else people will just think I paid you to say it, which I obviously did.

I'll stick it up as, "Funny! It was! Really! I'm not just saying that! If left me wanting to read his next one, especially if it's on a promotion for £0.99, or less. But it was jolly good though, and I'd like to thank the author for taking the time to write it. That was very considerate of him." PW London


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

So I updated my blog today with some thoughts on the Scout campaign. I also included a little shout out with links to everyone still active with campaigns in this thread. If I missed anyone, please let me know so I can put you in. The more the merrier, right? 
What is working so far? (Scout campaign, 10 days left)


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - I'm out the door early again tomorrow morning - so let me get the two new books lined up so that I can just cut and paste fast tomorrow morning.



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
2 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
8 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
10 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
11 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
23 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
25 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
29 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE

I know there is one more out there and I'll try to catch it tomorrow when it goes live - but you might want to mention it again to be safe. If anyone else is missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list.


----------



## blancheking

I wonder if Scout realizes how many people are waiting for Perfect Chloe. The author in me says "Please?" The little girl in me says "Now!"

Also a huge thank you guys for helping me with my thunderclap. It not only sold copies for me today, apparently it sold copies for me yesterday as well (there's an increase in yesterday's sale spike)  time traveling thunderclap?


----------



## David Blake

ebbrown said:


> So I updated my blog today with some thoughts on the Scout campaign. I also included a little shout out with links to everyone still active with campaigns in this thread. If I missed anyone, please let me know so I can put you in. The more the merrier, right?
> What is working so far? (Scout campaign, 10 days left)


Thanks for that. Fab and I've shared it out to my three FB fans. You can thank me later.

I see you've only achieved 95% of your time in H&T. Oh dear. Just 95%. Ugh. You must be gutted. Only 95%. I doubt they'll even bother to read the first sentence with a measly 95%.

I wonder who took your 5%?


----------



## adanlerma

Evenstar said:


> OMG - I just started thinking about Kindle Scout and decided to look at this thread.
> 
> 76 pages That's going to take me a week to read.
> 
> Better get started I suppose....


It's worth reading from the start, gives an amazing perspective. And some days only a few posts go up. Others, like yesterday and today (I've been gone with PT and other stuff since yesterday morning, it's a ton) - but all worth it.

I don't have a book in KS yet though it's definitely in my plans.

Meanwhile, I've discovered some great reads, some chosen by KS (I get a free book!) and some not, but pretty amazing the variety.

Anyway, welcome


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Richard Blackah said:


> Thanks for that. Fab and I've shared it out to my three FB fans. You can thank me later.
> 
> I see you've only achieved 95% of your time in H&T. Oh dear. Just 95%. Ugh. You must be gutted. Only 95%. I doubt they'll even bother to read the first sentence with a measly 95%.
> 
> I wonder who took your 5%?


Lol, why thank you.  Well, that crop of 17 Recently Added books is kicking some arse. (Looking at you, Michael!  )

On that note, it would be nice to see how many total books are in the program. Although there is a tally for each genre, it's hard to say because some are in multiple genres. And I'm too lazy to count and try to remember who I already counted and all that.


----------



## David Blake

ebbrown said:


> Lol, why thank you.  Well, that crop of 17 Recently Added books is kicking some arse. (Looking at you, Michael!
> 
> On that note, it would be nice to see how many total books are in the program. Although there is a tally for each genre, it's hard to say because some are in multiple genres. And I'm too lazy to count and try to remember who I already counted and all that.


296

I've done a spreadsheet.


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> I wonder if Scout realizes how many people are waiting for Perfect Chloe. The author in me says "Please?" The little girl in me says "Now!"
> 
> Also a huge thank you guys for helping me with my thunderclap. It not only sold copies for me today, apparently it sold copies for me yesterday as well (there's an increase in yesterday's sale spike)  time traveling thunderclap?


Thanks Blanche  Well I know one person waiting. And waiting...

Just a reminder in case you didn't see my post earlier, about your $ and £ issue for your thunderclap.


----------



## blancheking

Richard Blackah said:


> 296
> 
> I've done a spreadsheet.


you're joking  even scout being generous and accepting 12 books a month... that's still a 4% chance of being selected


----------



## Mike Rohde

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I guess as someone whose book was NOT selected for Kindle Scout, it wouldn't hurt to share a what I would have done differently list.
> 
> 1. Refine the cover to clearly shout what it is - romantic suspense. Don't waffle on genre or the readership I'm pitching to. Be clearer about the authors successfully selling what I want to sell and scrutinise everything their books do.
> 2. I was pretty happy with the blurb.
> 3. The excerpt. I think the opening needs to grab, even more than usual with a novel - and by opening, I mean the first three paragraphs. Keep the action rolling from there.
> 4. Give more thought to the self-publishing side of things -- what you'll do if you're book isn't accepted by Kindle Scout. Releasing the book on Thanksgiving Eve? probably not the smartest timing.
> 5. Don't beat yourself up! I have no regrets about trying Kindle Scout. For one thing, I found this thread and you guys  For another, I'm starting to believe that a soft launch for an ebook isn't a deal breaker. Momentum can be built. I have learned a lot.


I was not selected either and I will second a lot of what Jenny said. 
1. I did go back and cleaned up the cover.
2. I was not happy at all with my blurb and completely rewrote it for self-publishing. 
3. I am happy with my excerpt/opening, but going back for another round of edits was crucial.
4. I was thinking KDP all the way, and then I discovered Scout, so I switched gears. I'll do Scout again if I come up with a thriller or Sci Fi book (not sure how well I'd do with romance)
5. I have absolutely no regrets either and was very happy with the learning experience!

I just hit the publish button for Working From Home. It should be online in the next 24 hours or so, probably sooner.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Richard Blackah said:


> 296
> 
> I've done a spreadsheet.


How the H E double hockey sticks did you do that so fast??!! Just now, or were you already keeping tally? 



blancheking said:


> you're joking  even scout being generous and accepting 12 books a month... that's still a 4% chance of being selected
> Yikes.


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> you're joking  even scout being generous and accepting 12 books a month... that's still a 4% chance of being selected


Yes I'm joking. Good grief. I'd have thought by now you'd have realised that I've never made a serious comment here since I joined!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

ebbrown said:


> Well, that crop of 17 Recently Added books is kicking some arse. (Looking at you, Michael!  )


Thanks! My day was a roller coaster -- despondent early after seeing I was among 17 books launching today, then thrilled to see it rise to H&T.

I know there's far to go but just gotta say: I can't tell you how many times I studied this entire thread before moving toward a launch. Thanks to everyone who has contributed their experiences and ideas here.


----------



## adanlerma

ebbrown said:


> So I updated my blog today with some thoughts on the Scout campaign. I also included a little shout out with links to everyone still active with campaigns in this thread. If I missed anyone, please let me know so I can put you in. The more the merrier, right?
> What is working so far? (Scout campaign, 10 days left)


Super article, Beth. So much good info plus a great look into _you_ as a writer. Thank you


----------



## blancheking

Richard Blackah said:


> Yes I'm joking. Good grief. I'd have thought by now you'd have realised that I've never made a serious comment here since I joined!


 making fools of us all


----------



## Mike Rohde

OK, Working From Home is now officially on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Working-Home-Paul-Lebowski-ebook/dp/B0195NCICA
As you can see, I fixed up the cover and rewrote the blurb. I did use a pen name. Let's see what happens now... 
I'll probably go hide under a rock for a couple days...


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Congrats, Mike! Life under a rock is actually quite comfy. I have a new release - going free this weekend - and under a rock is the only sane space!

To everyone just joining the thread -- welcome and good luck with your Kindle Scout campaigns (if I start listing names this early in the morning, I'll miss someone).

Blanche, when you get into BookBub I'll shriek with joy. That'll show Kindle Scout editors!!! The Almshouse is doing so well


----------



## blancheking

Mike Rohde said:


> OK, Working From Home is now officially on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Working-Home-Paul-Lebowski-ebook/dp/B0195NCICA
> As you can see, I fixed up the cover and rewrote the blurb. I did use a pen name. Let's see what happens now...
> I'll probably go hide under a rock for a couple days...


got mine!


----------



## blancheking

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Blanche, when you get into BookBub I'll shriek with joy. That'll show Kindle Scout editors!!! The Almshouse is doing so well


Trying hard  Also working on developing my blog. When I get more followers, I'll start featuring books from this topic.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Richard Blackah said:


> Yes I'm joking. Good grief. I'd have thought by now you'd have realised that I've never made a serious comment here since I joined!


OMG, I just spit out my wine. Thanks, Richard 



adanlerma said:


> Super article, Beth. So much good info plus a great look into _you_ as a writer. Thank you


Thanks! I let my blog go for a long time, but I'm having a bit of fun with it now. I think I'll try to keep up with it after the campaign is over, no matter what the outcome. Anything to tear me away from Facebook is probably a good thing haha 



Mike Rohde said:


> OK, Working From Home is now officially on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Working-Home-Paul-Lebowski-ebook/dp/B0195NCICA
> As you can see, I fixed up the cover and rewrote the blurb. I did use a pen name. Let's see what happens now...
> I'll probably go hide under a rock for a couple days...


Good luck Mike. Many happy sales to you!


----------



## Mike Rohde

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Congrats, Mike! Life under a rock is actually quite comfy. I have a new release - going free this weekend - and under a rock is the only sane space!





blancheking said:


> got mine!





ebbrown said:


> Good luck Mike. Many happy sales to you!


All of you are so awesome and supportive! I've been a part of many forums and I have to say this group is really very genuine and sincere (and the best!). If you don't mind, I'll probably hang around for a while.

Oh, I just downloaded the Tapatalk app on my phone. It's great for following forums. It actually notified me when someone quoted me. I thought that was pretty cool and very useful.


----------



## N.Luckourt

ebbrown said:


> So I updated my blog today with some thoughts on the Scout campaign. I also included a little shout out with links to everyone still active with campaigns in this thread. If I missed anyone, please let me know so I can put you in. The more the merrier, right?
> What is working so far? (Scout campaign, 10 days left)


Read your blog. Good information to share! Still being newer to the process, I hadn't thought about the addition of 17 books and how that would impact the visibility of each book, but it surely has. And the limitation on the length for the blurb is worth mentioning again too. I had a longer blurb that could not be condensed to fit the requirement, so I had to write a new one. I actually submitted a day later than planned to give myself time to create the shorter version. Thanks for the encouraging words on the blurb and beginning


----------



## N.Luckourt

Richard Blackah said:


> 296
> 
> I've done a spreadsheet.


Okay. So I'm still getting familiar with kboards and reading posts in this format, and I think I had a minor heart attack before I put the posts together and realized you are joking. You are joking right?!?! :0


----------



## David Blake

N.Luckourt said:


> Okay. So I'm still getting familiar with kboards and reading posts in this format, and I think I had a minor heart attack before I put the posts together and realized you are joking. You are joking right?!?! :0


OK I was kinda joking, but if an average of 10 new books are going up each day, then its 300! But as some days none go up, whilst other days 17, then I'd hazard a guess at around 250?


----------



## Pamela Keyes

ebbrown said:


> So I updated my blog today with some thoughts on the Scout campaign. I also included a little shout out with links to everyone still active with campaigns in this thread. If I missed anyone, please let me know so I can put you in. The more the merrier, right?
> What is working so far? (Scout campaign, 10 days left)


Thanks for including me, and a great post besides. I'm totally enjoying all of this KS experience, despite the renewed stress every hour at precisely 15 minutes after. Oh -- hold on! -- it's 8:17 and I'm late to check. No, I'm still out cold. :-( Surprisingly, Ironwood lasted much of the day hot, despite all you 17 new upstarts, some of whom look quite intriguing. I agree with a lot of what E.B.Brown says about why she likes Amazon. I have no doubt whatsoever that "Jack Made Me Do It" will be selected (duh!), and I look forward to my free copy of it, along with all the other new books I'll be queueing up. Now I'm going to bed and hoping we all wake up hot....


----------



## amyates

Congrats, Mike! Keep us updated!


----------



## blancheking

So I tried an ad with ebookhounds($10), and I'm not sure if there is a result yet. I got the exact same number of sales today as I have the last 3 days, and I didn't schedule promotions for those days. There are still 4 more hours left in the day. Maybe something will change.


----------



## David Blake

OK, I've been booted out of H&T, and on my last day as well - BOO HOO!

If anyone would like to join the Battle of Bath and spare a vote for my debut novel, please do. I'm not going to beg, but then again...

*PLEASE VOTE FOR MY BOOK! I'LL NEVER WRITE ANOTHER ONE AGAIN, PROMISE, JUST VOTE FOR THIS ONE. I'LL NEVER EVEN ASK FOR ANYTHING AGAIN - EVER - AGAIN - HONEST! *

*https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL*


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm out the door for work very shortly. I have the next two days off - but I'm manning my book table in a local hospital lobby where I am hoping to sell a whole bunch of books this Friday - and then Saturday morning I'll be taking the book table to the local Farmer's Market.

I'm trying to make the sky rain money. Just found out there will be some cutbacks in January hours at work.



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah 
1 day left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
2 days left In A Mirror City by Stevie O'Connor
7 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
9 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
10 days leftThe Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
22 days leftThe Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
24 days leftExpert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
25 days leftThe Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
28 days leftLord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
29 days leftDead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano

Play nice out there.

(updated to add Stevie O'Connor's IN A MIRROR CITY - (only TWO days left) to the mix! as well as Frances Pauli's THE ELF'S APPRENTICE)


----------



## KGGiarratano

I'm up! I'm up! Thanks, Steve for adding me to the list. I'm caught up on the all the nominations ending soonest. Waiting to make room on my list.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

N.Luckourt said:


> Read your blog. Good information to share! Still being newer to the process, I hadn't thought about the addition of 17 books and how that would impact the visibility of each book, but it surely has. And the limitation on the length for the blurb is worth mentioning again too. I had a longer blurb that could not be condensed to fit the requirement, so I had to write a new one. I actually submitted a day later than planned to give myself time to create the shorter version. Thanks for the encouraging words on the blurb and beginning


No problem and thank you! 



Richard Blackah said:


> OK, I've been booted out of H&T, and on my last day as well - BOO HOO!
> 
> If anyone would like to join the Battle of Bath and spare a vote for my debut novel, please do. I'm not going to beg, but then again...
> 
> *PLEASE VOTE FOR MY BOOK! *
> *https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL*


Richard!! My eyes, my eyes!!!!!! 











Pamela Keyes said:


> Thanks for including me, and a great post besides. I'm totally enjoying all of this KS experience, despite the renewed stress every hour at precisely 15 minutes after. Oh -- hold on! -- it's 8:17 and I'm late to check. No, I'm still out cold. :-( Surprisingly, Ironwood lasted much of the day hot, despite all you 17 new upstarts, some of whom look quite intriguing. I agree with a lot of what E.B.Brown says about why she likes Amazon. I have no doubt whatsoever that "Jack Made Me Do It" will be selected (duh!), and I look forward to my free copy of it, along with all the other new books I'll be queueing up. Now I'm going to bed and hoping we all wake up hot....


No prob, Pamela!  I hear ya....I'm trying to back away from the PC at 15 minutes after the hour, but it's still all good haha.

In the single digit day countdown now. I kinda forget what life was like before. I wake up automatically every morning now at 5:15am when the stats are updated. 
Yes, I know I have a problem.


----------



## Guest

Hi I'm Stevie and I've got a book up on kindle scout. Richard suggested I pop by to say hi! have to say I haven't got a clue....


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Richard Blackah said:


> OK, I've been booted out of H&T, and on my last day as well - BOO HOO!


You're back in it now, as far as I can tell. Good luck on your final day!



ebbrown said:


> So I updated my blog today with some thoughts on the Scout campaign. I also included a little shout out with links to everyone still active with campaigns in this thread. If I missed anyone, please let me know so I can put you in. The more the merrier, right?
> What is working so far? (Scout campaign, 10 days left)


Those are pretty insightful posts, thanks so much for doing them and for the linky. 

I was curious about this part of your post:



> Facebook posts: I'm always very active on FB, so the only thing I have changed is that I've thrown up posts linking to my campaign page. Pretty much all of this has been done through my personal FB account, not my Fan Page. I figured I will save utilizing my Fan Page (and paid Facebook Ads) if and when I need them.


--How often are you asking FB friends for support? I posted yesterday on my personal page, day one, and figured I would not post again until near the end of the campaign. I don't want to overdo it.
--I was also thinking of Facebook Ads to solicit Kindle Scout nominations (as opposed to, say, mailing list sign ups). Have others here done this with success?


----------



## Guest

Hallo, I'm Stevie and I don't know what to say!


----------



## David Blake

Stevie OConnor said:


> Hallo, I'm Stevie and I don't know what to say!


Hi Stevie - I know you!

Stevie's been H&T a while now with In A Mirror City. She's a bit late to the game though with only two days to go.

Oh, she's also a Brit!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2RSMZI5GGWB3Q


----------



## N.Luckourt

Richard Blackah said:


> OK I was kinda joking, but if an average of 10 new books are going up each day, then its 300! But as some days none go up, whilst other days 17, then I'd hazard a guess at around 250?


I didn't realize the number was so high. A while ago, I remember reading somewhere someone had actually counted them and there were less than a hundred. But the high numbers are probably a good thing for the program in general...though I do wonder how the method would work with say 1000 books up for nomination. It seems like it would be more difficult for readers to sort through the excerpts and social media would play a larger role. These are the thoughts I entertained last night when I should have been sleeping


----------



## N.Luckourt

Pamela Keyes said:


> Now I'm going to bed and hoping we all wake up hot....


LOL


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Haven't been around in a few days and it took me awhile to catch up on all the posts. Man, we talk a lot! 

Kindle Scout paid me but so far nothing else. I'm sitting and waiting for my edits or whatever else comes next. I'm in a group now with most of the other winners on FB and we're all trying to figure out what Kindle Scout is doing... just like on here. 

I have released a couple of new books lately, a box set of some of my zombie stuff and a publisher just put a supernatural thriller up for pre-order. All you can do is put your nose to the keyboard and keep writing, I guess.

Armand


----------



## adanlerma

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm out the door for work very shortly. I have the next two days off - but I'm manning my book table in a local hospital lobby where I am hoping to sell a whole bunch of books this Friday - and then Saturday morning I'll be taking the book table to the local Farmer's Market.


Here's hoping with you, all the best Steve, hope you sell a ton and make lots of new friends (how could you not  ).


----------



## adanlerma

ebbrown said:


> Thanks! I let my blog go for a long time, but I'm having a bit of fun with it now. I think I'll try to keep up with it after the campaign is over, no matter what the outcome.


Beth, got to read your full excerpt last night, here's my take for what it's worth 

First, I think the quality for my taste is very close to that of Armand, who won with Dirty Deeds. There's even, in the beginning at least, a nice echo of Janet Evanovich's Plum character, esp her interior thought.

But what impressed me most was the surprising and quick character developments.

Molly's first person pov bubbly satirical look at the male world around her, with its mix of desires, fears, and self doubts, quickly morphed into a character only needing a nudge (vs being dragged) into a more explosive self.

That, followed by short but stunning Jack chapter, also narrated in first person pov, makes the alternating pov contrasts that much more sharp and interesting.

No idea at this point of course if the book follows through all the way with the same crispness and pace, but would have to say this is one darn good beginning.

Best of luck, Beth. I want that free book


----------



## adanlerma

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Haven't been around in a few days and it took me awhile to catch up on all the posts. Man, we talk a lot!
> 
> Kindle Scout paid me but so far nothing else. I'm sitting and waiting for my edits or whatever else comes next. I'm in a group now with most of the other winners on FB and we're all trying to figure out what Kindle Scout is doing... just like on here.
> 
> I have released a couple of new books lately, a box set of some of my zombie stuff and a publisher just put a supernatural thriller up for pre-order. All you can do is put your nose to the keyboard and keep writing, I guess.
> 
> Armand


Armand, from the little I've heard about other winners, it looks really worth waiting for. Let us know!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Those are pretty insightful posts, thanks so much for doing them and for the linky.
> 
> I was curious about this part of your post:
> 
> --How often are you asking FB friends for support? I posted yesterday on my personal page, day one, and figured I would not post again until near the end of the campaign. I don't want to overdo it.
> --I was also thinking of Facebook Ads to solicit Kindle Scout nominations (as opposed to, say, mailing list sign ups). Have others here done this with success?


I've been using my personal page the most. I have a good amount of loyal fans who have migrated over to my personal page and I am VERY active there. They are used to me posting all kinds of goofy stuff, so what I've done differently is that I've been adding in posts asking to read my excerpt & vote. It's been about 1x every 2 days or so, and most of those times I am just sharing the previous post to get it to come up in people's news feeds (when I do that, I "Hide" it from my page, so it's not clogging up the whole page).

Another thing I think is a huge help is that I created a Facebook Event (you can see it HERE). FB would only let me invite a certain amount of people, but I've asked people to SHARE/INVITE and they have done so. I go in every few days and EDIT the event's dates, that way it pops back up in anyone's news feed who joined as a little reminder. I've been doing these little things because I don't want to SPAM the crap outta my fans. This is the biggest call-to-action that I've ever asked of them.

I haven't used my Fan Page (HERE) very much. I've posted a few links and I changed the page header to reflect my book, but I have not used any paid ads. Don't get me wrong, I have had great results with paid ads. I just wanted to wait and see if I needed to do that, and so far it has not been necessary.

Yesterday I did throw out a give away (HERE). I do gift card give aways for my fans on a regular basis, but this time I asked them to enter by SHARING/LIKING my Scout campaign post. SHARES onto other pages get tons of more views on a post, so I am banking on the random click-overs from friends of friends to help generate some new interest.

I'm not throwing everything I have at campaigning for one BIG reason; I'm worried that if I do get selected, I will have exhausted my resources for when the book is released. I think Amazon's marketing will be an immense boost for my book, but I still want to have enough power on my own to stimulate sales. And if I don't get selected, I need a little backup plan for releasing Jack on my own, if that makes any sense.

I'm glad others are finding the blog useful. I enjoy paying it forward, especially when there are so many people here at KBoards who have been so generous with helping me.


----------



## David Blake

ebbrown said:


> I haven't used my Fan Page (HERE) very much. I've posted a few links and I changed the page header to reflect my book, but I have not used any paid ads. Don't get me wrong, I have had great results with paid ads. I just wanted to wait and see if I needed to do that, and so far it has not been necessary.


52,000 fans.

You must be joking!

Are you a writer or running for President?


----------



## David Blake

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I'm in a group now with most of the other winners on FB and we're all trying to figure out what Kindle Scout is doing... just like on here.


They must be frantically busy at the moment, and they've got another 28 books finishing over the next three days!!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Richard Blackah said:


> 52,000 fans.
> 
> You must be joking!
> 
> Are you a writer or running for President?


lol  yeah, I had about a dozen funny meme picture posts that went viral a year or so ago, millions of views each. That happened and my count skyrocketed. I still get notifications from people sharing and liking a few of those posts from over a year ago. Funny posts and insightful posts seemed really popular. Some of my heavy hitters were: QUOTE POST
FUNNY POST

FUNNY POST
QUOTE POST

Facebook changed about a year ago, and suddenly they want me to pay for everything. So I try to make sure the money I spend is worth it.


----------



## David Blake

ebbrown said:


> lol  yeah, I had about a dozen funny meme picture posts that went viral a year or so ago, millions of views each. That happened and my count skyrocketed. I still get notifications from people sharing and liking a few of those posts from over a year ago. Funny posts and insightful posts seemed really popular. Some of my heavy hitters were: QUOTE POST
> FUNNY POST
> 
> FUNNY POST
> QUOTE POST
> 
> Facebook changed about a year ago, and suddenly they want me to pay for everything. So I try to make sure the money I spend it worth it.


I had good times with Facebook with my clients until a couple of years back. Then they went public, got greedy and ruined the whole bloody thing. Millions of companies had spent millions of pounds acquiring fans, only to be told that they then had to pay millions more just to talk to them. It was a joke! I only wish someone would set up another Facebook, just like the old one used to be.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Richard Blackah said:


> OK, I've been booted out of H&T, and on my last day as well - BOO HOO!
> 
> If anyone would like to join the Battle of Bath and spare a vote for my debut novel, please do. I'm not going to beg, but then again...
> 
> [size=10pt]*PLEASE VOTE FOR MY BOOK! I'LL NEVER WRITE ANOTHER ONE AGAIN, PROMISE, JUST VOTE FOR THIS ONE. I'LL NEVER EVEN ASK FOR ANYTHING AGAIN - EVER - AGAIN - HONEST! *[/size]
> 
> *https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL*


You're hot again!  Best of luck today!

And a big welcome to the newcomers that just had their books put up. So many good ones in the program!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

ebbrown said:


> I've been using my personal page the most... [snip]


Thanks E.B. for the detailed reply. That helps a lot.

I will sheepishly admit I have simply asks folks to nominate my book, as opposed to 'read the sample and nominate if you like it.' I would never ask for reviews like that, but nominations for this process felt.... different. Curious what others think.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Richard Blackah said:


> Hi Stevie - I know you!
> 
> Stevie's been H&T a while now with In A Mirror City. She's a bit late to the game though with only two days to go.
> 
> Oh, she's also a Brit!
> 
> 
> Stevie OConnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo, I'm Stevie and I don't know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2RSMZI5GGWB3Q
Click to expand...

Hi Stevie!

First off - you REALLY ought to sign yourself up as a member of kboards rather than just being a guest. It doesn't cost anything and there are a heck of a lot of friendly people here who would be glad to help you out any way that they can.

Secondly - your book is now on the master list and I have already nominated your book for Kindle Scout. I had to kick James P. Sumner's book to the curb - but he knew that I was a fickle so-and-so.


Once your book is in the wind I'll catch up and re-nominate James.


----------



## David Blake

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> I would never ask for reviews like that, but nominations for this process felt.... different. Curious what others think.


The method I've found most effective to get votes so far has been to invite people around to my house for tea, preferably who I've only just met out on the street, and then to tie them to a metal framed chair. I then connect the chair to the fuse box and give them an iPad.

It's had a 99% success rate so far with only one fatality, but he was so old that he was probably going to die anyway, even if I hadn't flicked the switch and left it on to answer the door. I must admit though that I could have been a little more generous with him, being that he didn't have an Amazon account and had a real struggle using the touch screen.


----------



## blancheking

Woah, big text is big.  

Good luck Richard! I hope the good inspector makes the cut!


----------



## KishSquared

Hey everyone!  Wow, what a great thread this is, both for the advice and just the camaraderie of fellow KS authors also sweating bullets every day   I just got my book up last Saturday and it's been a fun experience so far.  Question - how do you put your book images/links in your signatures like that?

It's neat to see Nicole Luckourt on here, whose book launched the same day as mine - I've been watching yours and rooting for it!  Same with EB Brown.  Your book has been on H&T constantly!  Thanks for all those blog posts - I'm attacking social media in my own ways but not nearly as effectively.  I learned some great tips from your posts.

Richard - I read your 5000 words.  Laughed aloud several times.  I got my nomination in for you tonight - my heart goes out to you for enduring that last day!  I'm scared of when I hit that.


----------



## greatbrit

KishSquared said:


> Hey everyone! Wow, what a great thread this is, both for the advice and just the camaraderie of fellow KS authors also sweating bullets every day  I just got my book up last Saturday and it's been a fun experience so far. Question - how do you put your book images/links in your signatures like that?
> 
> It's neat to see Nicole Luckourt on here, whose book launched the same day as mine - I've been watching yours and rooting for it! Same with EB Brown. Your book has been on H&T constantly! Thanks for all those blog posts - I'm attacking social media in my own ways but not nearly as effectively. I learned some great tips from your posts.
> 
> Richard - I read your 5000 words. Laughed aloud several times. I got my nomination in for you tonight - my heart goes out to you for enduring that last day! I'm scared of when I hit that.


Hi KishSquared, welcome to HELL. Last day, HA! Last day is a piece of cake compared to what happens the day after last day. Waiting, waiting, for that euphoric/devastating decision email. I'm on day 2 of the wait, it feels like six months so far. But other than that  Yes, you've come to the right place  So, here's the instructions I gave to Richard, see if you can make it work for you, and let us know if you get stuck:

Go to your profile:

KBoards �
Profile of <your name>�
Forum Profile

Then stick this in your signature area (when you paste it, obviously, change the image location and book location to yours, and remove the ZZZZ that appears twice, I had to stick them in to get this link to post correctly):

Currently up for nomination on Kindle Scout >>> [urlZZZZ=http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL/?tag=kbpst-20]







[/url]


----------



## KishSquared

Richard, thanks!  It worked perfectly.  You raise a good point - the last day is probably nothing compared to the wait 

Mark, I'm sorry.  I just joined the conversation and that sucks to hear.

EDIT: Richard, I just looked at your book and my wife nominated you from our account.  Best of luck


----------



## greatbrit

Mark Gardner said:


> Okay guys and dolls, I just got the email informing me that 16Sunsets was not chosen for publication. Thanks for the nominations, and y'all'll reviceve an email when it's finally published.


Sorry Mark  Luckily you can market better than anyone, so hopefully you'll be getting your book out soon anyway.

Jeff, you're welcome, even if you do call me Richard


----------



## amyates

Mark Gardner said:


> Okay guys and dolls, I just got the email informing me that 16Sunsets was not chosen for publication. Thanks for the nominations, and y'all'll reviceve an email when it's finally published.


Sorry to hear that, Mark. Hope the remainder of the road to publication runs smooth and leads to all of the sales.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I just saw Alix's book was selected!! Well done!


----------



## greatbrit

Congratulations Alix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Of course we all knew you couldn't fail, but still


----------



## geronl

Mark Gardner said:


> Okay guys and dolls, I just got the email informing me that 16Sunsets was not chosen for publication. Thanks for the nominations, and y'all'll reviceve an email when it's finally published.


I thought that cover would have nabbed a LOT of attention.


----------



## amyates

I haven't gotten the email notification on Alix's book yet, but congrats! Now I'm really nervous over here though. Alix's book ended the day after mine and Mark's on the same day. Paul is right, the waiting is by far the hardest part of this process! Either way, I have a date with a bottle of wine once I finally get the email.


----------



## blancheking

where are my emails?? 

congrats alix! and sorry to hear mark  please still publish? i'd like a copy


----------



## David Blake

KishSquared said:


> Richard - I read your 5000 words. Laughed aloud several times.


That's great and welcome on board.

Mark - really sorry to hear that, but obviously you'll self-publish, right!

Alix - it was a no-brainer really - GOOD WORK!

I'll post up my end stats when they come through, obviously, but apart from that, oh, and the final decision of course - nearly forgot about that - it's been emotional.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Steve Vernon said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2RSMZI5GGWB3Q
> 
> Secondly - your book is now on the master list and I have already nominated your book for Kindle Scout. I had to kick James P. Sumner's book to the curb - but he knew that I was a fickle so-and-so.


And here's me thinking we had something special... I tell you, Wham! had it right - "The very next day, you gave it away (gave it away)..." 

After an amazing 16 day run, I'm now out of the Hot & Trending section! Boo! Into my last week though, and my Thunderclap went out today, to a very healthy 396,000 people. I know probably <1% will click on the thing, but every little helps! When do you tend to drop into the Ending Soon section, and get that last little organic push?

Now there's only one week left, the nerves and tension are really high! Haha! Gonna be a long-a$$ week, folks!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

If I get any more baggy-eyed I'm going to have to call for a bellboy. I had a bout of broken sleep last night and I'm up at 5:30am this morning with the theme music from A Charlie Brown Christmas noodling around in my brain and I have already crammed breakfast into my gut and am splashing some scalding black coffee down my throat in preparation for my book table event at the local hospital. It's a busy place and I am REALLY hoping the sales are good today. I'm figuring books make great hospital gifts ANY time of the year and I'm hoping that the Christmas rush will give me a much-needed boost. That and the fact that yesterday was payday in the Hospital...

Wish me luck.



Here is today's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
1 days left In A Mirror City by Stevie O'Connor
6 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
8 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
9 days leftThe Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
21 days leftThe Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
23 days leftExpert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
24 days leftThe Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
27 days leftLord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
28 days leftDead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano

And James - it isn't you man, it's me. I just needed a little space, is all.


----------



## David Blake

Here are my end stats.

112 hours in H&T
1.1k views

I'm too tired to make up stupid stuff, but if I wasn't I'd add the following:

Fingernails chewed - 10
Toenails chewed - 10
Number of times paced up and down the house - 257
Number of people I pulled off the street to torture votes out of - 112
Number of those people to survive the process - 111
Number of times I decided to start the conversation, "So, anyway, did you know that my new book is currently up for nomination on Kindle Scout?" with my friends - 43,524
Number of friends lost - all of them
State of marriage - tentative
Physical health of cat having been thrown across the room in order to vent my frustration - 8
Number of lives remaining for same cat - 1
Hours sat in psychiatrist's chair to discuss how I felt the campaign was going - 9
Hours expected to sit in psychiatrist's chair to discuss the result: if selected - 42, if not selected - 4,356
And the number of times I refreshed the screen - 5.3 billion


----------



## KishSquared

greatbrit said:


> Jeff, you're welcome, even if you do call me Richard


This is going to sound odd, but as I was falling asleep last night I had the thought "I think I called him Richard", lol. Sorry!

To the "real" Richard - congrats on a great campaign as best of luck.

Steve - can I get on that list?


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> where are my emails??
> 
> congrats alix! and sorry to hear mark  please still publish? i'd like a copy


I didn't get the Alix email yet either, but when I'm not busy clicking refresh on my emails, I am busy clicking refresh on 'Your Nominations'/'Past Nominations', where you get to know instantly if you are getting yet another free book.


----------



## adanlerma

Mark Gardner said:


> Okay guys and dolls, I just got the email informing me that 16Sunsets was not chosen for publication. Thanks for the nominations, and y'all'll reviceve an email when it's finally published.


So sorry, Mark. It really seemed to hold a lot of promise. We'll know when you publish I hope, best wishes!


----------



## adanlerma

Alix Nichols said:


> Thank you everyone! Yay!!! Now we have irrefutable proof that eating nails and refreshing inbox every 10 minutes works!
> Other factors that may have contributed:
> - having a relatively big mailing list, and emailing small segments every day with a request to nominate the book
> - hiring a professional to edit the manuscript (unless you're a professional editor)
> - hiring a professional to do the cover (unless you're E.B.Brown)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Paul, Richard -- hang in there!


BIG congratulations, Alix - am looking fwd to my free book! All the best for you via Amazon, should be great


----------



## James P. Sumner

Just got the e-mail, Mark - gutted for you! Will be keeping my eye out for when you release, and I'm happy to shout it out wherever if you post the link on launch day!  

Sorry for asking if you've already posted, but I couldn't see them - do you mind sharing your final stats?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Congrats, Alix!!!


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> I didn't get the Alix email yet either, but when I'm not busy clicking refresh on my emails, I am busy clicking refresh on 'Your Nominations'/'Past Nominations', where you get to know instantly if you are getting yet another free book.


Paul, what were your final stats? It would be interesting to see.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Alix Nichols said:


> Thank you everyone! Yay!!! Now we have irrefutable proof that eating nails and refreshing inbox every 10 minutes works!
> Other factors that may have contributed:
> - having a relatively big mailing list, and emailing small segments every day with a request to nominate the book
> - hiring a professional to edit the manuscript (unless you're a professional editor)
> - hiring a professional to do the cover (unless you're E.B.Brown)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Paul, Richard -- hang in there!


I have 2 out of 3 -- fingers crossed! I didn't get the email with your selection until this morning. I just happened to see it on Scout's website.


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> Paul, what were your final stats? It would be interesting to see.


I had 551 hot hours (up and down like a yoyo for the first 10 days, then pretty much solid 24s)
1.6K views (averaged about 60 a day, including hovering around 20 for the first ten days, and a couple of 80+ days with a peak of 91. So, being in H&T caused significant extra views)
69% internal traffic (this seems to buck the trend of other stats I have seen where they all seem to be around 50% internal, implying my marketing wasn't so great, but interest on the site was good).

But as has been said many times, it all means nothing if they don't like the book. Nevertheless, my next book is going to be titled "$100 For Your Vote".


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Alix Nichols said:


> Thank you everyone! Yay!!! Now we have irrefutable proof that eating nails and refreshing inbox every 10 minutes works!
> Other factors that may have contributed:
> - having a relatively big mailing list, and emailing small segments every day with a request to nominate the book
> - hiring a professional to edit the manuscript (unless you're a professional editor)
> - hiring a professional to do the cover (unless you're E.B.Brown)
> 
> Good luck everyone! Paul, Richard -- hang in there!


Great tips! So happy for you. Can't wait for my free copy!!!

Waiting to hear about those in the review stage. Fingers crossed.

Welcome, Kish! Glad you enjoyed the blog posts, I'm happy the info is useful to others. Yeah, so far it's been a good campaign, but bouncing in & out of the H&T now. It's tough to stay visible as it winds down to the last week, for sure.


----------



## amyates

Alix Nichols said:


> A.M. Yates -- I actually nominated your book before I "met" you here ;-) Great cover, great excerpt.
> Fingers crossed for everyone in the waiting room!


Thanks, Alix!  Congrats again! Can't wait to get my copy!

Got my nominations updated. Good luck, Richard. Welcome to the long, long, long, long wait. Did I mention it was long?


----------



## David Blake

Something's not right. That book... what's it called again? Oh yes, "Jack Made Jill Do It" isn't in H&T!

Someone better give them a call and ask them to turn Kindle Scout on and off again.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Richard Blackah said:


> Something's not right. That book... what's it called again? Oh yes, "Jack Made Jill Do It" isn't in H&T!
> 
> Someone better give them a call and ask them to turn Kindle Scout on and off again.










Lol, pipe down over there, Richard. Sharing is caring. 

There are a TON of good looking books out in the last couple days. 22 Recently Added & 29 Ending Soon!! I can't wait for my nominations to clear up so I can add a few.


----------



## amyates

KGGiarratano said:


> I'm up! I'm up! Thanks, Steve for adding me to the list. I'm caught up on the all the nominations ending soonest. Waiting to make room on my list.


Hi Kimberly. I was just reading your blurb. It turned out great! (Did you end up getting more helpful advice elsewhere? Or have you been slaving over it this entire time?) Either way, love it. Good luck!


----------



## Francesp

Richard, I'm crossing  my fingers for the inspector-really would love a copy. And for you cat's sake at well!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Kristy Tate said:


> A month ago I enrolled my book Witch Ways in the kindle scout program. You can read about that here: http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2015/05/curious-about-kindle-scout-program.html
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience and congrats on the contract. I am currently running a campaign for my novel My Sister's Secrets https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S I have been on the Hot and Trending List since the first day, but am losing momentum. If you (or anyone else) has thoughts moving forward- I'd love to hear them! Oh! and feel free to follow my link, read my excerpt and vote for me if you like it! Thanks!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

I am currently running a campaign for my novel My Sister's Secrets https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S I have been on the Hot and Trending List and staying there has been my full-time job! It is very stressful, as I feel I have a lot riding on this. Best of luck to those trying now and congrats to those that were selected. Oh! and feel free to follow my link, read my excerpt and vote for me if you like it! Thanks!


----------



## David Blake

Francesp said:


> Richard, I'm crossing my fingers for the inspector-really would love a copy. And for you cat's sake at well!


Thank you Frances, that's very kind of you.

I've been steaming through my next book to keep my mind off the whole thing. Just finished Chapter 14 today having written 13 chapters since the campaign started. It's another Capstan adventure called, "The Curious Case of Cut-Throat Cate". I'm self-publishing, either way, but it would be just fantastic if I had the honour of being a Kindle Scout winner!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I am currently running a campaign for my novel My Sister's Secrets https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S I have been on the Hot and Trending List and staying there has been my full-time job! It is very stressful, as I feel I have a lot riding on this. Best of luck to those trying now and congrats to those that were selected. Oh! and feel free to follow my link, read my excerpt and vote for me if you like it! Thanks!


Look at who wandered in!  Welcome, Jeanne.


----------



## KGGiarratano

amyates said:


> Hi Kimberly. I was just reading your blurb. It turned out great! (Did you end up getting more helpful advice elsewhere? Or have you been slaving over it this entire time?) Either way, love it. Good luck!


I tweaked it a lot. I constantly edit and then I asked a bunch of people and then my editor read it over. But, thanks!!


----------



## amyates

KGGiarratano said:


> I tweaked it a lot. I constantly edit and then I asked a bunch of people and then my editor read it over. But, thanks!!


Well, it turned out great! I know who I'll be hitting up for blurb advice on the facebook group next go around.  Really excellent.


----------



## Mike Rohde

Good Morning Everyone,
*Richard*, good luck to you!
*EB Brown*, I nominated Jack!
*Mark*, Sorry about 16Sunsets, I had you nominated.

As for  Working From Home, I saw yesterday that I have a sales rank on Amazon US, so I assumed that I made at least one sale. You can probably imagine my disappointment when I checked my KDP sales report and it showed zero sales. It does show sales for some of my other books, so I'm not sure what's going on? Maybe it takes a couple days to process for brand new books? If nothing shows up tomorrow, I'll email customer support.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Darn. Back to the drawing board for my cover of "Dirty Deeds" because of the bullets and blood on it. Without those two elements the cover is ridiculously bad... but they told me my edits will arrive by Friday the 18th, so there is that. 

Armand


----------



## KishSquared

Welcome, Jeanne!  My two cents are that it's not required to maintain H&T full time.  Obviously, being that it's Amazon's only published metric, we'd all rather be there than not, but reading the breadth of reports out there it seems they largely publish books they think will sell.  Being H&T is an indicator of how well it'd sell, but it's not the end-all factor, as we've seen.

That said, please share any tips you have for spreading the word.  You've done well with your book so maybe you have some good thoughts?   I post daily world-building updates to FB and tweet regularly, but it's not enough to keep me in H&T.  I'm holding off on spamming my email lists until the last 10 days - I figure I'd rather finish strong there.

It certainly helps to have strong social media networks.  I've sadly shirked FB/Twitter until my campaign, so I'm actively trying to build those accounts as much as anything.


----------



## amyates

Hi all! Just got word that Stealer was not selected. At this point, I was just relieved to get final word. Now I can set up my publishing/writing schedule into the new year. I'll be editing the following two books in the series and releasing them all at once. And the control freak in me is actually kind of happy that it wasn't chosen.  

Thanks again for all the support and info! 

Now where's that bottle of wine...?


----------



## KGGiarratano

Amy, Stealer was YA, right? I'm so worried they haven't chosen any YAs and that's my bag.


----------



## amyates

It was. But they chose Girl on the Moon, which I believe was also YA, so I wouldn't be too worried. And I wouldn't be surprised if they pick up Solstice, which was also YA, ended the day after mine, and was pretty much Hot the entire time.


----------



## greatbrit

amyates said:


> Hi all! Just got word that Stealer was not selected. At this point, I was just relieved to get final word. Now I can set up my publishing/writing schedule into the new year. I'll be editing the following two books in the series and releasing them all at once. And the control freak in me is actually kind of happy that it wasn't chosen.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and info!
> 
> Now where's that bottle of wine...?


Sorry Amy  But very happy you have a plan A. Wishing you every success with that. I love your attitude; no whine, wine.


----------



## Mike Rohde

OK, I'm kind of replying to myself here, but hopefully this information helps other people as well. It turns out that your sales rank goes up when someone downloads your book through Kindle Unlimited, but it won't show in the sales report until after they have read at least 10% of your book. Here's the full explanation I found on another Amazon forum:
"All KU downloads improve your sales rank, but NOT all KU downloads show up in your KDP reports. Only those that happen to be borrowed [read] to 10% show up in your KDP report. ... So a customer could download your book today through KU, and it might not show up in your report for two weeks because the customer doesn't reach 10% until then (or it may never show in your report because the customer might never reach 10%)."


----------



## GoingAnon

So sorry Amy. Guess I'll have to pay to read your book then.  
And, what Paul said.


----------



## amyates

Thanks for the kind words, Paul and Alix. Cheers!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Sorry Amy.  Good luck with the book going forward.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Thanks E.B. for the detailed reply. That helps a lot.
> 
> I will sheepishly admit I have simply asks folks to nominate my book, as opposed to 'read the sample and nominate if you like it.' I would never ask for reviews like that, but nominations for this process felt.... different. Curious what others think.


I've asked most people to read the excerpt and consider nominating if they liked it, but I'm sure some have nominated it solely based on the request. I agree with you this feels somewhat different. Having been on and off of the hot list, I do think that being on the hot list provides visibility to people who might like your book but wouldn't have searched to find it. I know that prior to entering my own novel, I've nominated books but I only have time to read so many excerpts. I think that without realizing it at the time, I probably reviewed more from the hot list just because they were the ones I encountered first. I've often wondered how or if this process will change as more novels are entered into the program.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KishSquared said:


> It's neat to see Nicole Luckourt on here, whose book launched the same day as mine - I've been watching yours and rooting for it! Same with EB Brown. Your book has been on H&T constantly! Thanks for all those blog posts - I'm attacking social media in my own ways but not nearly as effectively. I learned some great tips from your posts.
> 
> .


Hello KishSquared! Nice to meet you, fellow same day launcher  Rooting for you too. It's hard to believe we are already about a week into the campaign.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Mike Rohde said:


> OK, I'm kind of replying to myself here, but hopefully this information helps other people as well. It turns out that your sales rank goes up when someone downloads your book through Kindle Unlimited, but it won't show in the sales report until after they have read at least 10% of your book. Here's the full explanation I found on another Amazon forum:
> "All KU downloads improve your sales rank, but NOT all KU downloads show up in your KDP reports. Only those that happen to be borrowed [read] to 10% show up in your KDP report. ... So a customer could download your book today through KU, and it might not show up in your report for two weeks because the customer doesn't reach 10% until then (or it may never show in your report because the customer might never reach 10%)."


You do know that KU2 switched from the 10% payout point, to a page read model, correct? They made this change in July.


----------



## blancheking

Mike Rohde said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> *Richard*, good luck to you!
> *EB Brown*, I nominated Jack!
> *Mark*, Sorry about 16Sunsets, I had you nominated.
> 
> As for  Working From Home, I saw yesterday that I have a sales rank on Amazon US, so I assumed that I made at least one sale. You can probably imagine my disappointment when I checked my KDP sales report and it showed zero sales. It does show sales for some of my other books, so I'm not sure what's going on? Maybe it takes a couple days to process for brand new books? If nothing shows up tomorrow, I'll email customer support.


Thanks for the 10% notification. I'm on Kindle Unlimited, so my sale won't register as a red dot. I'll get to reading!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well the book table at the hospital was VERY interesting. I showed up early and set up and then was told that the table where I was set up at wasn't where it was supposed to be. So I moved the table - loaded with books - across the floor to the proper location. THEN, an hour later a maintenance crew rolled a big old scissor-jack (one of those rigs that hoists a fellow up to the ceiling) in front of the table and began stringing out crime scene tape, almost totally blocking the flow of customers. An hour and a half later the crew was done and we got back to business. THEN a fire alarm went off and the fire truck showed up. That was cleared up a half an hour later until the fire alarm went off again.

In spite of all the commotion I made a couple of hundred dollars in table sales - which isn't bad for a day off from the day job.



Here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT In A Mirror City by Stevie O'Connor
5 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
7 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
8 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
16 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
20 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
21 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
22 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
23 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
26 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
27 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano

Welcome to the list, James Kish and Arin Lee Kambitsis.


----------



## David Blake

amyates said:


> Hi all! Just got word that Stealer was not selected. At this point, I was just relieved to get final word. Now I can set up my publishing/writing schedule into the new year. I'll be editing the following two books in the series and releasing them all at once. And the control freak in me is actually kind of happy that it wasn't chosen.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support and info!
> 
> Now where's that bottle of wine...?


Sorry as well Amy. It's really tough out there. So many good books going up. I just saw that "Deploy" was also not selected, which I thought was a dead cert. Now waiting to hear on Paul's book, and then I suppose it will be my turn.


----------



## David Blake

Steve Vernon said:


> In spite of all the commotion I made a couple of hundred dollars in table sales - which isn't bad for a day off from the day job.


"For god's sake Steve, the Sun's about to explode! IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!"
"Yes, I know, it doesn't look good. But I guess we had a good run, at least. Anyway, whilst you're there, I don't suppose you'd like to buy one of my books?"


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

LOL Now, out of Steve's struggles, I'm laughing. Glad you made some $$$, Steve


----------



## KishSquared

Nicole, you're right - already a week in!!  I already just want this thing to be over.  Why 30 days...?  lol

Steve, thanks for the add.  Sounds like you had an entertaining day.  Glad it worked out alright!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Ah crap, sorry to hear that, Amy. 😞


----------



## Steve Vernon

Richard Blackah said:


> "For god's sake Steve, the Sun's about to explode! IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!"
> "Yes, I know, it doesn't look good. But I guess we had a good run, at least. Anyway, whilst you're there, I don't suppose you'd like to buy one of my books?"


Perfect.

Yup, that's me to a tee...


----------



## wuezili

I'm on there now.  My fantasy book SPARKLE has been on there almost two weeks, it can't even get on the trending list.  I wish I could just drop out now, it's already a foregone conclusion.  I'm waiting around for nothing.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

wuezili said:


> I'm on there now. My fantasy book SPARKLE has been on there almost two weeks, it can't even get on the trending list. I wish I could just drop out now, it's already a foregone conclusion. I'm waiting around for nothing.


Never say never, and welcome to the jungle, er, I mean boards


----------



## David Blake

It was a no. 

Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, sniff.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Welcome to the club, Amy and Richard. People like Blanche show there is life and book success outside Kindle Scout  Good luck!


----------



## blancheking

Richard Blackah said:


> It was a no.
> 
> Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, sniff.


 Poo, I really liked this one. I remember seeing it when my was ending and thinking "Welp, that guy's got a good thing going."

It's like Jenny said, welcome to club oh-so-close. Let the chaos marketing begin!


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> Poo, I really liked this one. I remember seeing it when my was ending and thinking "Welp, that guy's got a good thing going."
> 
> It's like Jenny said, welcome to club oh-so-close. Let the chaos marketing begin!


Thank you Jenny and Blanch. I'm in the process of crying myself a heated swimming pool. When I've picked up the deck chairs and umbrella I'll come back with a more sensible response.


----------



## GoingAnon

Richard, what a bummer. But please please don't switch to writing romance (unless it's called His to Bin). The world needs Capstan and your unique brand of humor. Hope you self-publish soon -- I need to read the rest of that story!


----------



## blancheking

I'm rereading Capstan's sample, and really I think it would be extremely popular among detective fiction fans. The museum tour is spot on, and I had my pals giggling by the end of the first paragraph. (The running into each others backs is also a common occurrence among young'uns touring colleges, as we had unfortunately learned first hand.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

blancheking said:


> I'm rereading Capstan's sample, and really I think it would be extremely popular among detective fiction fans. The museum tour is spot on, and I had my pals giggling by the end of the first paragraph. (The running into each others backs is also a common occurrence among young'uns touring colleges, as we had unfortunately learned first hand.)


Not to mention that the cover had a REALLY distinctive sort of Tintin feel.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Saturday's book fair was booming - partly because of the season and partly because there was a big Gothic Christmas event going on at the other side of the facility and a lot of their customers were wandering on in to our event.

I made another couple of hundred and I expect I will go back next Saturday as well - for one last kick at the can before Christmas. A lot will depend upon how well I am feeling. My wife has a really bad cold and there is always a possibility that by next weekend I'll be flat on my back with a cold. Bad thing is that when I get a cold it inevitably turns into pneumonia and/or bronchitis. My lungs are built out of wet tissue paper and nine year old bubblegum. Every winter - like clockwork - I come down with cold followed by complications followed by flat-on-my-back.

I've got an evening shift at the Skinner Box tonight, playing cubicle reindeer games and trying to put in a few more pensionable hours on my day job but I am getting a bit of writing done, right now. 


Here is Sunday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

4 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
6 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
7 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
15 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
19 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
19 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
20 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
21 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
22 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
25 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
26 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano

(edited to add Jeanne McNamee)

So how is YOUR Sunday going?


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> It was a no.
> 
> Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, sniff.


OMG, so sorry. This was the one book I was so sure about. Well, that sux, but when you recover, I really think there's a market for this. On a personal note, I think I'll soon be joining you in Tear Lake.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Richard Blackah said:


> It was a no.
> 
> Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, sniff.


Ah crap. Sorry to hear that, Richard.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Darn. Back to the drawing board for my cover of "Dirty Deeds" because of the bullets and blood on it. Without those two elements the cover is ridiculously bad... but they told me my edits will arrive by Friday the 18th, so there is that.
> 
> Armand


I'm surprised to hear that, Armand. I didn't think you cover was graphically violent or anything. Are you going completely different or will you stick with the same sort of concept?

You go, Steve! That's a nice run you're having at the table. Well done.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

ebbrown said:


> I'm surprised to hear that, Armand. I didn't think you cover was graphically violent or anything. Are you going completely different or will you stick with the same sort of concept?


They said having a weapon, blood and/or bullets was a no-no for marketing. I sucked it up and got a new cover done. Honestly, the fun of it was my wife actually took the picture for the cover and we slapped a title and my name on it via Gimp. It cost us nothing except ruining two of my baseball cards.

The new cover looks a lot more professional and now I'm just waiting for them to OK it. We switched out the blood and bullets with a pile of cash. We'll see if that works now.

Armand


----------



## Steve Vernon

They might be right, Armand. 

My Shotgun Christmas is free and it's a great story - but the cover is a VERY graphic shotgunning image - and I am wondering if it isn't costing me potential readers. I believe next Christmas I might look into a new cover. Everybody these days is a little gun-conscious - and who can blame them. Amazon might actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Steve Vernon said:


> They might be right, Armand.
> 
> My Shotgun Christmas is free and it's a great story - but the cover is a VERY graphic shotgunning image - and I am wondering if it isn't costing me potential readers. I believe next Christmas I might look into a new cover. Everybody these days is a little gun-conscious - and who can blame them. Amazon might actually know what they are talking about.


Yeah, I figured the two bullets might sneak past instead of having a gun on the cover. It's hard when the book is a crime thriller to not have a weapon or blood of some sort on it, but... I once read somewhere years ago that the best-selling thriller books ever had 3 things in common on the cover: a scantily-clad woman, her holding a gun and a swastika on the cover. Not a joke, either. Those 3 provocative images sold the books. I'm sure Amazon has significantly changed that approach for authors now.

Armand


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Richard Blackah said:


> Here are my end stats.
> 
> 112 hours in H&T
> 1.1k views
> 
> I'm too tired to make up stupid stuff, but if I wasn't I'd add the following:
> 
> Fingernails chewed - 10
> Toenails chewed - 10
> Number of times paced up and down the house - 257
> Number of people I pulled off the street to torture votes out of - 112
> Number of those people to survive the process - 111
> Number of times I decided to start the conversation, "So, anyway, did you know that my new book is currently up for nomination on Kindle Scout?" with my friends - 43,524
> Number of friends lost - all of them
> State of marriage - tentative
> Physical health of cat having been thrown across the room in order to vent my frustration - 8
> Number of lives remaining for same cat - 1
> Hours sat in psychiatrist's chair to discuss how I felt the campaign was going - 9
> Hours expected to sit in psychiatrist's chair to discuss the result: if selected - 42, if not selected - 4,356
> And the number of times I refreshed the screen - 5.3 billion


OMG.... I can so relate to this... They should mail 30 day supply of xanax when they accept your novel for a campaign  
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> If I get any more baggy-eyed I'm going to have to call for a bellboy. I had a bout of broken sleep last night and I'm up at 5:30am this morning with the theme music from A Charlie Brown Christmas noodling around in my brain and I have already crammed breakfast into my gut and am splashing some scalding black coffee down my throat in preparation for my book table event at the local hospital. It's a busy place and I am REALLY hoping the sales are good today. I'm figuring books make great hospital gifts ANY time of the year and I'm hoping that the Christmas rush will give me a much-needed boost. That and the fact that yesterday was payday in the Hospital...
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is today's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Me! Me! Me! You missed me  (19 days left!) https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Yeah, I figured the two bullets might sneak past instead of having a gun on the cover. It's hard when the book is a crime thriller to not have a weapon or blood of some sort on it, but... I once read somewhere years ago that the best-selling thriller books ever had 3 things in common on the cover: a scantily-clad woman, her holding a gun and a swastika on the cover. Not a joke, either. Those 3 provocative images sold the books. I'm sure Amazon has significantly changed that approach for authors now.
> 
> Armand


Swastika?!! Yikes.  Can't wait to see your new cover, I'm sure it will be great.

So I'm down to six days left and made a new blog post. I've featured a few recent winners, and of course, I gave the peeps here at KBoards a little shout out. Enjoy! 
Read it HERE: Six days left and I'm freakin' out, man!


----------



## Guest

ebbrown said:


> Swastika?!! Yikes.  Can't wait to see your new cover, I'm sure it will be great.
> 
> So I'm down to six days left and made a new blog post. I've featured a few recent winners, and of course, I gave the peeps here at KBoards a little shout out. Enjoy!
> Read it HERE: Six days left and I'm freakin' out, man!


Awww this was so cool to see. It made me happy. And thank you for nominating me. I have had similar thoughts about your book: strong blurb, FANTASTIC cover, and a great excerpt. It's been on my noms since the moment it hit! I would bet a lot of money you're gettin' picked. And I can't WAIT to read it.

And yeah that man on my cover? I kind of have a massive crush on him. Don't tell my husband.


----------



## David Blake

OK, I've spent the entire day preparing my book for publication and I've just pressed the button, so it should be up sometime tomorrow (UK time).

I'd just like to take a moment to thank everyone here. This thread had made the whole KS thing awesome and fun, instead of irksome and tedious. I've also learnt what steps I need to take to become a successful author, which I didn't have a clue about four weeks ago!

I can't think of anything bad to take away from this experience, only good. OK, yes, maybe a bit of a shock to get a rejection email at 4am this morning, so disturbing my normal blissful night's sleep, but other than that, it's all been good.

After I've written a couple more of my Capstan books I may have a go at a Romantic Comedy. I had an idea for one last night (at about 3am) which I think will work well. It will be a Romantic "Black" Comedy, but it will at least allow me to use the word LOVE on the cover, along with a picture of a heart and a bunch of flowers, and so will therefore be automatically accepted by the Girl Guides Kindle Scouts. If I do write one, I'll then have another go at the old KS thing, obviously!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Richard Blackah said:


> It was a no.
> 
> Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, sniff.


Richard, I thought it looked great, and I nominated it! I'm so sad to see that it didn't fly. :-( 
Now I've got A Necessary Kill, and Jack Made Me Do it on the nomination list. I honestly think they're both shoe-ins...


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BelleAC said:


> Awww this was so cool to see. It made me happy. And thank you for nominating me. I have had similar thoughts about your book: strong blurb, FANTASTIC cover, and a great excerpt. It's been on my noms since the moment it hit! I would bet a lot of money you're gettin' picked. And I can't WAIT to read it.
> 
> And yeah that man on my cover? I kind of have a massive crush on him. Don't tell my husband.


Aw no prob. Studying what works for successful authors has always helped point me in the right direction. The tough part is figuring how to emulate success, yet still stand out, if that makes any sense.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Richard Blackah said:


> It was a no.
> 
> Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, sniff.


So sorry to hear this


----------



## KGGiarratano

Sorry, Richard. I too nominated it and was bummed to see it wasn't selected. 
My time on H&T was over pretty quickly. I'm trying to space out my marketing efforts, but I'll easily run out of avenues. I have 26 days left. Eek.


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> ... It will be a Romantic "Black" Comedy, but it will at least allow me to use the word LOVE on the cover, along with a picture of a heart and a bunch of flowers...


You have clearly not been keeping up with the thread. Drop the heart and flowers, it's LOVE, swastika, gun if you want a best seller.

Best of luck Richard. And don't forget with Capstan to make use of that built in base of nominations to give your book an early push. I read that some give it away, or at a big discount, to get some good early reviews. That I am one of those noms is not relevant 

I am not looking forward to my 4 a.m., probably tonight.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Richard Blackah said:


> It was a no.
> 
> Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, sniff.


Wow. I'm really sorry. And surprised; I thought they'd go for it with that cover, title and hook.

But glad you hit publish!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Has anyone who is participating in the process or completed it, created a print version of their book on Createspace? I'm wondering if this would be a good thing to start on or if I should wait to see if Expert Witness is picked up by Scout and undergoes further revision? I have my own version ready to go, but didn't know if I should wait for the big decision to start this project.. I hope this makes sense. Sleep deprivation is taking it's toll...lol


----------



## Pamela Keyes

N.Luckourt said:


> Has anyone who is participating in the process or completed it, created a print version of their book on Createspace? I'm wondering if this would be a good thing to start on or if I should wait to see if Expert Witness is picked up by Scout and undergoes further revision? I have my own version ready to go, but didn't know if I should wait for the big decision to start this project.. I hope this makes sense. Sleep deprivation is taking it's toll...lol


I think you need to wait. The main thing with KS is that it has to be UNPUBLISHED for them to consider it. I would think that means you can't have a hardcopy out there during your campaign. If I were you, I wouldn't risk it until after the fat lady sings....


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> Best of luck Richard. And don't forget with Capstan to make use of that built in base of nominations to give your book an early push. I read that some give it away, or at a big discount, to get some good early reviews. That I am one of those noms is not relevant


I've marked it up at £0.99. I'd prefer to be able to give it away for free, but unfortunately I can't tie myself in with KDP Select for this one. I'm going to keep all my others with KDP Select, just not this one, as I'd like it to make it a free promo book for when my Cut-Throat Cate comes out.

I suspect what it means when they take so long to make up their mind about a book is that they're actually reading it. There's no way they read mine, it was rejected far too quickly. And if that's true, then to this day only 1 other person has read my book - my editor and proofreader!

So anyway, it's good to know that your book is being given so much consideration! Let's hope the result is favorable!

Paul, are you on Facebook?


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> I've marked it up at £0.99. I'd prefer to be able to give it away for free, but unfortunately I can't tie myself in with KDP Select for this one. I'm going to keep all my others with KDP Select, just not this one, as I'd like it to make it a free promo book for when my Cut-Throat Cate comes out.
> 
> I suspect what it means when they take so long to make up their mind about a book is that they're actually reading it. There's no way they read mine, it was rejected far too quickly. And if that's true, then to this day only 1 other person has read my book - my editor and proofreader!
> 
> So anyway, it's good to know that your book is being given so much consideration! Let's hope the result is favorable!


I'm not so sure about the long time thing. They kept Blanche in suspense for a week or more before saying no.

I will be happily paying for your book tomorrow, and a review at the end of course. I may have to mark you down if there is no further description on how to make a cottage cheese sandwich.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Pamela Keyes said:


> I think you need to wait. The main thing with KS is that it has to be UNPUBLISHED for them to consider it. I would think that means you can't have a hardcopy out there during your campaign. If I were you, I wouldn't risk it until after the fat lady sings....


Absolutely  I was reading an interview excerpt somewhere that submissions to Scout were declined most often based on length and because the work had been previously published. In a way, that part is comforting, as those are at least two things within our control and requirements that are clear from the get go. Being unfamiliar with the print process and Createspace, I was wondering if I should start working on it or if it would be a waste of time if Scout picked up my book and the content changed after revisions (would I have to redo it?). Again, I hope this makes sense..between the first week of Scout, sick kiddos last week and work, I'm a bit sleep-deprived.


----------



## Francesp

Richard Blackah said:


> OK, I've spent the entire day preparing my book for publication and I've just pressed the button, so it should be up sometime tomorrow (UK time).


Best of luck with it, Richard! I was as sure as everyone else that you had this in the bag. I think we all are rooting for the Inspector.


----------



## David Blake

Francesp said:


> Best of luck with it, Richard! I was as sure as everyone else that you had this in the bag. I think we all are rooting for the Inspector.


Thanks for this. I'm finally in the process of getting extraordinarily drunk, simply to stop my brain from functioning, just for a few hours, at least.


----------



## GoingAnon

ebbrown said:


> So I'm down to six days left and made a new blog post. I've featured a few recent winners, and of course, I gave the peeps here at KBoards a little shout out. Enjoy!
> Read it HERE: Six days left and I'm freakin' out, man!


Wow. Thank you so much for featuring my book! I'm flattered. 
Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## greatbrit

ebbrown said:


> Read it HERE: Six days left and I'm freakin' out, man!


What you actually meant to say was six days before you START freaking out


----------



## David Blake

It's up and two copies sold. Right, who bought it? Come on, own up!

getBook.at/SlaughteredVirgin


----------



## amyates

Hi everyone! Thanks for all the well wishes! I've been out of town/offline.  

Sorry to see the news, Richard, but congrats on getting it out there. May the sales come fast and plentiful. 

I'm waiting until I've revised the sequels to Stealer and then I'll be releasing them all at once. I'll still be hanging about and getting my nominations in. 

Cheers!


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> It's up and two copies sold. Right, who bought it? Come on, own up!
> 
> getBook.at/SlaughteredVirgin


me me me. Well one of them. Damn One Click.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steve Vernon said:


> 4 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 6 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown


Nominated! No one rolling off the board for four more days.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 6 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 7 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 15 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 19 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 20 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 21 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 22 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 25 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 26 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano


Voted. (But I think of all the ones I've voted for only 1 or 2 have gotten picked up by Scout--I'm like the kiss of death or something.) However, I have gone on to buy some great looking ones I've seen here. So there's that. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Guest

ebbrown said:


> Aw no prob. Studying what works for successful authors has always helped point me in the right direction. The tough part is figuring how to emulate success, yet still stand out, if that makes any sense.


This absolutely makes sense! You want to blend in with the bestsellers, yet still pop out among them. It sounds simple, but it's hard to do. That's a huge lesson I have learned in the last 6 months.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

BelleAC said:


> This absolutely makes sense! You want to blend in with the bestsellers, yet still pop out among them. It sounds simple, but it's hard to do. That's a huge lesson I have learned in the last 6 months.


So true!! &#128522;


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Hi, Everybody! I'm in my third day of campaign on Kindle Scout and was advised by Pete Rogers to read and post here for some community. I see there's a lot of reading to do!

So exciting! My book is _Rosette_, a literary historical novel of pioneer Michigan based on a real journal. I look forward to learning a lot from all of you and maybe even helping someone.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/TPHICCIFCWB


----------



## KishSquared

Welcome to the chaos!  Best of luck with your campaign 

EB - great write-up as usual.  Definitely stay sane this last week - good things are coming for your book, regardless of the result.

I'm surprised by Richard's quick notice.  I heard somewhere that KS reviews your book while it's undergoing the campaign - do we know if that's true?  If it is then I'm surprised there are two week delays in giving notice.  Seems like after 30 days they would know whether they want to publish a book.

Scared also by the word count issue.  My book is a tad on the long side, even after gutting it for word count, but I know fantasy books tend to be longer.  It certainly hurts newbie authors getting published.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Look at who wandered in!  Welcome, Jeanne.


LOL... I love you EB... but I dont know how these boards work... thanks for leading me here... lol... forgive me my trespasses... Your book deserves a contract... so do you. Its your turn! xo


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - I'm out the door early again tomorrow morning - so let me get the two new books lined up so that I can just cut and paste fast tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is today's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Inspector Capstan and the Slaughtered Virgin of Zenopolis by Richard Blackah
> 2 days left Falling As She Sings by C.J. Sursum
> 8 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 10 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 11 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 23 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 25 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 29 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 
> I know there is one more out there and I'll try to catch it tomorrow when it goes live - but you might want to mention it again to be safe. If anyone else is missing on this list, please post your link and I will make sure I get it properly onto the list.


https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S
i would love some KB support... I have 18 days left


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> I'm not so sure about the long time thing. They kept Blanche in suspense for a week or more before saying no.
> 
> I will be happily paying for your book tomorrow, and a review at the end of course. I may have to mark you down if there is no further description on how to make a cottage cheese sandwich.


One thing I did to check is to check the other books that ended on my day. It seems we all got rejected at the same time.

Also, I didn't have anything else for sale when I launched Almshouse, so they had nothing to measure it by. You have a great collection of short stories, so that will be in your favor 

To echo Richard, do you have facebook?


----------



## James P. Sumner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hi, Everybody! I'm in my third day of campaign on Kindle Scout and was advised by Pete Rogers to read and post here for some community. I see there's a lot of reading to do!
> 
> So exciting! My book is _Rosette_, a literary historical novel of pioneer Michigan based on a real journal. I look forward to learning a lot from all of you and maybe even helping someone.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/TPHICCIFCWB


Welcome, Cindy! Glad you made it over here, and good luck with the campaign!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Richard Blackah said:


> It's up and two copies sold. Right, who bought it? Come on, own up!
> 
> getBook.at/SlaughteredVirgin


Gutted you didn't get through mate, but glad to see you self-published and you're on the board. If you're running it at 0.99, I've had good experience with ENT and BargainBooksy, if you're thinking of promoting?


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Gutted you didn't get through mate, but glad to see you self-published and you're on the board. If you're running it at 0.99, I've had good experience with ENT and BargainBooksy, if you're thinking of promoting?


Thanks James. You're up soon!

This probably isn't the right attitude but I really can't be arsed to market Slaughtered Virgin. I'm never going to make a living from writing with just one book, so all my focus is now finishing the next one, and then the next one after that, and then the next one after that, etc.

I'd better bloody well get your book for free, so you'd damn well better get selected! If not, there'll be Hell to pay, and I don't mean a brown envelope stuffed full of £50 notes slipped under the table to Adrian.


----------



## David Blake

P.S. I seriously like your book covers!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, I have finally got a morning to myself today and I intend to do some writing. I'm working on a revision of my Nanowrimo manuscript - with the intention of submitting it to my local publisher. I've got 7 books out with them and they show up in bookstores all over the place and earn me a tidy amount of royalties, twice a year. They help pull down public appearance gigs and give me a certain degree of local notoriety. Also, the bulk of my regionally published books outsell my indie books whenever I set up my book table.

How about you folks? How many of you are totally self-published and how many of you still work the traditional route? I mean BESIDES the fact that we are all trying our best to get picked up by Kindle Scout - which is, at the heart of it, just a variation of a traditional publisher.


I've got a manuscript that I still intend to clean up and complete with Kindle Scout in mind as well - so I haven't completely given up on my Kindle Scout ambition.

Here is Monday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
5 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
6 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
14 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
18 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
18 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
19 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
20 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
21 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
24 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
25 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
26 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch

So how is YOUR day going?


----------



## James P. Sumner

Steve Vernon said:


> Here is Monday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 5 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 6 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 14 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 18 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 18 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 19 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 20 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 21 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 24 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 25 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 26 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 
> So how is YOUR day going?


Oh my days... I'm next!!! This has been a long few weeks! My H&T has dropped off to zero, so I'm hoping the visibility in the "Ending Soon..." section will provide a final little push. The nerves are setting in now!!! Haha!


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Oh my days... I'm next!!! This has been a long few weeks! My H&T has dropped off to zero, so I'm hoping the visibility in the "Ending Soon..." section will provide a final little push. The nerves are setting in now!!! Haha!


The Ending Soon will put you back in H&T. It's when people decide what book they'd most like to get and put me back up there for three days without having to do any marketing.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Richard Blackah said:


> The Ending Soon will put you back in H&T. It's when people decide what book they'd most like to get and put me back up there for three days without having to do any marketing.


I think it'll be tomorrow when I'm classed as "Ending Soon" - only 4 titles in the section today, all on their last day. Didn't see much movement following my Thunderclap on Friday. Views went up from an average of 15 to 61 on the day. Back down to 15 on Saturday, but spiked again to 39 yesterday... Who knows?

Saw some discussion earlier about the Scout team reviewing books during the campaign... Has there been any further confirmation of this? Would be nice, in a way, if they've made their decision before your book finishes, as it should (in theory) cut down on the wait time for the e-mail that holds the key to your future! Haha! I don't wanna wait too long, whatever the outcome - the wait would be torturous!


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> One thing I did to check is to check the other books that ended on my day. It seems we all got rejected at the same time.
> 
> Also, I didn't have anything else for sale when I launched Almshouse, so they had nothing to measure it by. You have a great collection of short stories, so that will be in your favor
> 
> To echo Richard, do you have facebook?


Thanks Blanche  Although I'm not sure that Monkey qualifies me as a best selling author 

I don't have a book FB page yet, but I know I should. I have been a closet writer up until now, none of my close friends know, so I have kept clear of my regular FB page. I may have to out myself soon 

I wish I had kept track of the others that ended the same day. The only ones I have are all the noms from this thread. Is it too late now to find the others?


----------



## sarahdalton

This thread is amazing! I've got so much information I need to read through. 

I submitted mine on Saturday and am waiting for the Email telling me when it will launch. I'm hoping I'll get that today.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

N.Luckourt said:


> Absolutely  I was reading an interview excerpt somewhere that submissions to Scout were declined most often based on length and because the work had been previously published. In a way, that part is comforting, as those are at least two things within our control and requirements that are clear from the get go. Being unfamiliar with the print process and Createspace, I was wondering if I should start working on it or if it would be a waste of time if Scout picked up my book and the content changed after revisions (would I have to redo it?). Again, I hope this makes sense..between the first week of Scout, sick kiddos last week and work, I'm a bit sleep-deprived.


Ouch. THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY is just over 100,000 words. I hope that doesn't kill me. Actually, the final few days is what's going to kill me. I KNOW that KS only updates their stats once an hour (at fifteen minutes past the hour, exactly) but that can't keep me from hitting refresh every three minutes, just in case...


----------



## Pamela Keyes

James P. Sumner said:


> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 5 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 6 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 14 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 18 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 18 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 19 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 20 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 21 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 24 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 25 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 26 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch


James, thank you for posting this list every morning. It's a wonderful idea, and such a great help to give that final push to the ones who need it most. Much appreciated! Pam


----------



## Pamela Keyes

greatbrit said:


> Thanks Blanche  Although I'm not sure that Monkey qualifies me as a best selling author
> 
> I don't have a book FB page yet, but I know I should. I have been a closet writer up until now, none of my close friends know, so I have kept clear of my regular FB page. I may have to out myself soon
> 
> I wish I had kept track of the others that ended the same day. The only ones I have are all the noms from this thread. Is it too late now to find the others?


Paul, I just can't believe yours is still in review. Weren't you on Hot & Trending practically the whole time during your campaign? I certainly nominated you, and I really want my copy....


----------



## greatbrit

Pamela Keyes said:


> Paul, I just can't believe yours is still in review. Weren't you on Hot & Trending practically the whole time during your campaign? I certainly nominated you, and I really want my copy....


Nor can I! And thank you  I hope you get a free copy soon too  I was sure today was the day, been six days now. Yes, I had pretty good stats, H&T solid for the final three weeks, but as we've seen from other reports, there is no discernible pattern. Some get picked/rejected within a day, some go days, or a week or more, without hearing. They only promise that you'll hear within 15 days of the campaign ending, and I'm sure the workload is going up by the minute now that they have opened their doors to submissions from many countries. I have read from someone who was picked that their book went through several reads by various staff, so I'm sure there are many factors involved and that they must have discussions on the ones they are on the fence about.

Stop hitting that refresh, it will drive you MAD. Trust me. And only once a day, 05:15 EST for that stats update. Ahhh, I long for those long campaign days, I didn't know how lucky I was until the campaign ended  Best of luck with your submission. Try not to let it take over your life, he said, ignored.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

sarahdalton said:


> This thread is amazing! I've got so much information I need to read through.
> 
> I submitted mine on Saturday and am waiting for the Email telling me when it will launch. I'm hoping I'll get that today.


Oooh, can't wait to see what you have submitted Sarah!!!


----------



## sarahdalton

ebbrown said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see what you have submitted Sarah!!!


Thank you! It's my first ever psychological thriller so I'm a bit nervous to see how it turns out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

James P. Sumner said:


> I think it'll be tomorrow when I'm classed as "Ending Soon" - only 4 titles in the section today, all on their last day. Didn't see much movement following my Thunderclap on Friday. Views went up from an average of 15 to 61 on the day. Back down to 15 on Saturday, but spiked again to 39 yesterday... Who knows?
> 
> Saw some discussion earlier about the Scout team reviewing books during the campaign... Has there been any further confirmation of this? Would be nice, in a way, if they've made their decision before your book finishes, as it should (in theory) cut down on the wait time for the e-mail that holds the key to your future! Haha! I don't wanna wait too long, whatever the outcome - the wait would be torturous!


Hey James.

I wouldn't fret too hard. You have a nice looking cover and it brands nicely with the rest of your work and you have a pretty good track record for sales. I would be very surprised if they passed that package up.

As for them judging the books BEFORE the final date I expect they do it the same way that I used to select stories for an anthology that I edited a few years ago. I read over the stories as they showed up and laid them out into sections - A GOOD BET, AN ABSOLUTE STINKER, WHO KNOWS, MAYBE and so forth. THEN when the submission period was ended I started picking through the likely candidates. So I would guess they take a look at the submitted material ahead of time just to get an idea if the book is worth publishing under the Kindle Scout banner. Then - when the time comes to make the final cut, the H&T and such become a factor in the final decision. I expect that it is an ongoing process. To me, that would the only practical conclusion.

As for Thunderclaps, I saw a little action when my Kindle Scout Thunderclap went boom, but a recent Thunderclap of mine for a 99 cent promotion really didn't seem to do much at all. So I am filing the Thunderclap under the WHO KNOWS, MAYBE file for now.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Paul, I have to say that your cover for _Chloe_ grabs me every time I see it! Well done!


----------



## GoingAnon

Richard, bought your book on Amazon.fr. You need to inform KS that it's published so that they notify everyone who had nominated you.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> Welcome to the chaos! Best of luck with your campaign


Thanks, Kish! Now could you help me with something? How do you get your Scout link to go on the bottom of the page? I can't make the link maker create mine with just a KS campaign.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pamela Keyes said:


> James, thank you for posting this list every morning. It's a wonderful idea, and such a great help to give that final push to the ones who need it most. Much appreciated! Pam


I agree! It's so cool to "connect" here with people whose work I see on the KS site. I figured out on my own that nominations are most important in the later days, so I've been replacing nominations for books I just liked with nominations for books about to expire. That all leads to a couple of questions:


If I replace a nomination with a different one and then go back to the original nomination another day, that's not counted twice, is it? Nahh . . .

Does anyone get a campaign shortened, either because KS is just so smitten with the book they know they want to publish on KP, or because it's just getting zero traffic or gets a complaint about content, etc.?


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

N.Luckourt said:


> Absolutely  I was reading an interview excerpt somewhere that submissions to Scout were declined most often based on length ...


Do you have a link to that interview? Was that a writer's guess or based on statements from Kindle?



Pamela Keyes said:


> Ouch. THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY is just over 100,000 words. I hope that doesn't kill me. Actually, the final few days is what's going to kill me. I KNOW that KS only updates their stats once an hour (at fifteen minutes past the hour, exactly) but that can't keep me from hitting refresh every three minutes, just in case...


Mine is about 140k so I'll probably be ruled out as well. The Scout requirements do state a minimum length. If they have a _maximum _length in mind, it would be helpful if Amazon added that to the requirements as well, so they don't waste the time of us long-winded folks .


----------



## N.Luckourt

Pamela Keyes said:


> Ouch. THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY is just over 100,000 words. I hope that doesn't kill me. Actually, the final few days is what's going to kill me. I KNOW that KS only updates their stats once an hour (at fifteen minutes past the hour, exactly) but that can't keep me from hitting refresh every three minutes, just in case...


The comment I saw noted they were too short and now I'm wondering if, perhaps, the content was referring to the initial submission process or the end selection process. I wish I could have caught the whole thing. I know what you mean about the refresh button. It's like a bad habit I can't break even though I know better...lol

Okay E.b I was reviewing yours again as you are up for nomination (the end is finally near  Did you really create your own cover?!

James you're up too! I like your cover as well. I'm waiting for my free copy


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hi, Everybody! I'm in my third day of campaign on Kindle Scout and was advised by Pete Rogers to read and post here for some community. I see there's a lot of reading to do!
> 
> So exciting! My book is _Rosette_, a literary historical novel of pioneer Michigan based on a real journal. I look forward to learning a lot from all of you and maybe even helping someone.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/TPHICCIFCWB


Welcome & nice to meet you!


----------



## David Blake

Alix Nichols said:


> Richard, bought your book on Amazon.fr. You need to inform KS that it's published so that they notify everyone who had nominated you.


That's very kind of you. Thanks Alix!

My website went down this morning (never done that before) so I'm going to wait until it's back up before notifying everyone.


----------



## KishSquared

Cindy - nominations only matter at the moment the campaign ends. You can add/remove your nominations 100 times for one book, but it all comes down that final moment. Amazon wants nominations to matter, so readers can't just nominate everything they see.

Regarding word count, I certainly hope they don't reject books based on length when they make no max length requirements, nor do they alert readers to the length. If they did one or the other, I could understand that. My book is 115K words, which is incredible because Rev1 was 185K. Lots of fat was trimmed over 5 revisions.

Also Cindy, I'll copy/paste the advice I received from the Great Paul for your profile:

================

Go to your profile:

KBoards
Profile of <your name>
Forum Profile

Then stick this in your signature area (when you paste it, obviously, change the image location and book location to yours, and remove the ZZZZ that appears twice, I had to stick them in to get this link to post correctly):

Currently up for nomination on Kindle Scout >>> [urlZZZZ=http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38QFP39Q1GLBL/?tag=kbpst-20]







[/url]

============

FYI, to get your book image, just right-click it and select Copy Image Location. The URL will look very similar to the above.


----------



## greatbrit

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Paul, I have to say that your cover for _Chloe_ grabs me every time I see it! Well done!


Thanks Cindy  Best of luck with your submission.


----------



## greatbrit

Let me clear up how to do the signature link, as it's got a bit messy:

Putting your link into the signature:

1) Lets assume your book is up for nomination on Scout. So, I'll use mine as an example, I click on my book and it takes me to this URL:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZN465MRQH62Y

2) Now, I right click on the book cover and I get an option (in Firefox, yours may be different): "Copy image location", which I select. Now, paste that link (I use <Ctrl> V to paste) into your browser's URL, and hit <enter>. I get this:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/ZN465MRQH62Y/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_2._SY300_.jpg

Now you have all you need:

3) Go to your profile:

KBoards
Profile of <your name>
Forum Profile

Then stick this in your signature area, replacing my links with yours, changing the nomination wording if you like, and removing the ZZZZ (so urlZZZZ becomes url and imgZZZZ becomes img : !!!Make sure to keep the space after img !!! I had to use the ZZZZ to get this to post here correctly):

Up for Nomination on Kindle Scout: [urlZZZZ=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZN465MRQH62Y]







[/url] Thank you!

Let us know if you get stuck.

Paul


----------



## KishSquared

Pamela Keyes said:


> Ouch. THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY is just over 100,000 words. I hope that doesn't kill me. Actually, the final few days is what's going to kill me. I KNOW that KS only updates their stats once an hour (at fifteen minutes past the hour, exactly) but that can't keep me from hitting refresh every three minutes, just in case...


Pamela - I just read your 5000 words and I'm going to be shocked if you're passed for word count. What a clean manuscript - best of luck to you in your campaign. You can count on my nomination.

Trying to read as many KB members' 5000 words as possible. There's some great authoring going on around here.


----------



## blancheking

Trying to get a book on Amazon as a permafree is like pulling teeth. B&N and Apple both already have my short read Rain up as permafree, but for some reason Amazon refuses to price match


----------



## thesios

Hi Authors 

I am thinking abt submitting another book to the scout 

But still on the fence

Anyone ?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KishSquared said:


> Welcome, Jeanne! My two cents are that it's not required to maintain H&T full time. Obviously, being that it's Amazon's only published metric, we'd all rather be there than not, but reading the breadth of reports out there it seems they largely publish books they think will sell. Being H&T is an indicator of how well it'd sell, but it's not the end-all factor, as we've seen.
> 
> That said, please share any tips you have for spreading the word. You've done well with your book so maybe you have some good thoughts?  I post daily world-building updates to FB and tweet regularly, but it's not enough to keep me in H&T. I'm holding off on spamming my email lists until the last 10 days - I figure I'd rather finish strong there.
> 
> It certainly helps to have strong social media networks. I've sadly shirked FB/Twitter until my campaign, so I'm actively trying to build those accounts as much as anything.


Thanks, Jeff! My story is no different than everyone else's! I check that stinkin' hot and trending list far too many times every day. I really do look forward to this campaign ending... but have 18 long days to go. As far as getting on the H & T list- EB Brown was kind enough to give me some pointers in the beginning and I have a Twitter following that I have been growing (almost at 2000) even since my campaign started so I've been posting on there 2-3 times a day. I have been pretty active on facebook- I have 3 pages... my personal one that I keep limited and then a professional one- plus my author page. I have not paid to boost any posts- I will wait to do that when I get booted of H & T- which everyone seems to do mid-campaign... I am just about there right now... Thursday will make the 2-week mark (it feels like 20 weeks!). While I've been freelancing off and on since 2005- this is my debut novel ... I don't have a big mailing list... I am trying to build one (thanks again E.B.)- I have a HUGE family and loyal friends... they've been sharing my link like crazy. From the feedback Scout provides- more than 95% of my views have come from my 3 facebook pages. I am trying not to get my hopes up... I've read so many posts on here where authors have run a really respectable campaign and still were not selected. It does make you wonder if they have a 'list' now like the big publishing houses whereas they'll only take so many mysteries, so many YA, so many fantasy. Like everyone else here.... I can only guess and wish we all knew the formula. When my campaign ends- I will surely share my final information here. Other writers have been so amazing. A couple of things I learned already- I wouldnt submit at the end of the year again. I think you risk Scout getting overly picky due to end of year budget constrictions and the competition became fierce after NaNoWriMo ended. 17 books hit Scout in one day! Finally... I read your Q&A... By far the worst part of writing my novel was editing! Yuck! haha ... I went from 62000 words to 56000 words and at least 8 read throughs. Who would have thought it was harder to editi the book than to write it  Thanks for reaching out- I hope I answered all your questions  Jeanne If anyone wants to check my campaign... https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> Also Cindy, I'll copy/paste the advice I received from the Great Paul for your profile:
> 
> ================ . . .


Thanks so much to Kish and to Paul! One tip to someone else doing this--be sure to preserve a space between IMG and HEIGHT when you take out the ZZZZ. ;-)


----------



## greatbrit

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks so much to Kish and to Paul! One tip to someone else doing this--be sure to preserve a space between IMG and HEIGHT when you take out the ZZZZ. ;-)


Thanks Cindy. I corrected the post to make it clearer to keep that space.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> . A couple of things I learned already- I wouldnt submit at the end of the year again. I think you risk Scout getting overly picky due to end of year budget constrictions and the competition became fierce after NaNoWriMo ended. 17 books hit Scout in one day!


This truly amazes me--that someone could actually race to the end of NaNoWriMo, give it a quick lookie, and post to Kindle Scout! I submitted after NaNoWriMo, but the 2014 version! I loved that program for getting me in a seat cranking out that first draft. I did a little editing in January, couldn't touch it again until spring break in April, then really got down to business in June. This novel has been my 2/3-time job ever since (and certainly my overtime job a lot of the time!).


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks so much to Kish and to Paul! One tip to someone else doing this--be sure to preserve a space between IMG and HEIGHT when you take out the ZZZZ. ;-)


Thank you!! That fixed it for me.


----------



## KishSquared

Haha, Cindy - this may sound mean-spirited, but I don't mind an influx of unpolished books. I spent the last three months scrubbing this manuscript - I'm extremely confident in the editing.  Not the writing, mind you   But at least the editing!  I see a surprising number of unpolished books posted to KS, some that even hit the H&T list for days on end.  This tells me the authors have strong social-media connections, but I can't see them getting selected.  No offense to them or their work, but KS asks for professionally-edited manuscripts.  It's an easy way to disqualify yourself.

Jeanne - thanks for the tips.  The lack of social media presence has been a struggle for me - I had ~5 FB/Twitter followers before this campaign, so I'm at 50/50 for my offsite/onsite hits.  I've been off the H&T list for a while now, but I don't mind that too much - maybe I'm delusional, but I tell myself that KS cares more about native KS hits than social media ones, who click Nominate without ever reading the 5000 words.  I'm working on some marketing attack vectors, but it seems clear that H&T isn't the end-all be-all.  That's my hope, anyway 

That said, part of me thinks that KS wants to see authors engage in marketing.  They're going to rely on us to market the published ebook, so if we do nothing during the campaign then they have no reason to think it would change after publication.  Has anyone seen evidence to or against this?  Anyone who got selected without really attacking the marketing element?


----------



## Guest

blancheking said:


> Trying to get a book on Amazon as a permafree is like pulling teeth. B&N and Apple both already have my short read Rain up as permafree, but for some reason Amazon refuses to price match


My suggestion is to keep requesting it. It really depends on the rep. Or also explain your strategy for why you want it free. Like "I need this to be permafree to help promote the sales of The Almshouse which, by the way, is enrolled in Kindle Unlimited." I had to do this to get my first Hell's Belles book free. It took a bit. There is also a thread on here about getting people to price report it. (They basically send a link showing the price is lower on another site)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> Haha, Cindy - this may sound mean-spirited, but I don't mind an influx of unpolished books. I spent the last three months scrubbing this manuscript - I'm extremely confident in the editing. Not the writing, mind you  But at least the editing! I see a surprising number of unpolished books posted to KS, some that even hit the H&T list for days on end. This tells me the authors have strong social-media connections, but I can't see them getting selected. No offense to them or their work, but KS asks for professionally-edited manuscripts. It's an easy way to disqualify yourself.


Great point! I confess I don't read past the blurb on Scout if the blurb is in bad shape. Yikes.

Considering the possible interest of Kindle folks in our marketing outside Scout, what do people's ratios look like? I've been at 2/3 outside of Scout and 1/3 inside in my whopping three days so far. Of course I've used up most of my FB contacts as of the first day, and those are trickling down now, so I doubt this percentage will hold. Curious . . .


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Kimberly, I LOVE your title *Dead and Breakfast!*  In fact, if I'd thought of it I think I'd have had to write a novel to fit the brilliant title!


----------



## blancheking

thesios said:


> Hi Authors
> 
> I am thinking abt submitting another book to the scout
> 
> But still on the fence
> 
> Anyone ?


If you already have books published, it's definitely worth your time.

If not, the crash course in marketing scouters inevitably learn is useful


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Look at who wandered in!  Welcome, Jeanne.


Thanks... you were so right... great information here


----------



## blancheking

Thanks Belle and Vaugh! I contacted KDP support and told them the permafree is part of a promotion


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

(edited to add Jeanne McNamee)

Thanks for linking me in with you wonderful writers. I revamped my own nom list to start with those that are ending soon. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Look at who wandered in!  Welcome, Jeanne.


Just read the 6 days left blog... lol... so happy for you that this is almost over! I fully expect to be getting a free copy  Thanks for the shout out- Appreciate how awesome you've been


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hi, Everybody! I'm in my third day of campaign on Kindle Scout and was advised by Pete Rogers to read and post here for some community. I see there's a lot of reading to do!
> 
> So exciting! My book is _Rosette_, a literary historical novel of pioneer Michigan based on a real journal. I look forward to learning a lot from all of you and maybe even helping someone.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/TPHICCIFCWB


So nice to see you here  I was referred here too... you'll love it! Great info!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> Oh my days... I'm next!!! This has been a long few weeks! My H&T has dropped off to zero, so I'm hoping the visibility in the "Ending Soon..." section will provide a final little push. The nerves are setting in now!!! Haha!


Good luck James! I've juggled some things around to get a vote in for you


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Kimberly, I LOVE your title *Dead and Breakfast!* In fact, if I'd thought of it I think I'd have had to write a novel to fit the brilliant title!


Thank you so much! I can't tell you how often I come up with these titles and then create a plot around it. Book 2 is called Ghost and Found. I haven't written the outline to that yet.


----------



## N.Luckourt

greatbrit said:


> I wish I had kept track of the others that ended the same day. The only ones I have are all the noms from this thread. Is it too late now to find the others?


I don't have any from the same day. Every time I click on past nominations and see the "In review. Campaign ended on December 8, 2015" I get nervous for you. What a wait! I'm hoping that means good things.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KishSquared said:


> Jeanne - thanks for the tips. The lack of social media presence has been a struggle for me - I had ~5 FB/Twitter followers before this campaign, so I'm at 50/50 for my offsite/onsite hits. I've been off the H&T list for a while now, but I don't mind that too much - maybe I'm delusional, but I tell myself that KS cares more about native KS hits than social media ones, who click Nominate without ever reading the 5000 words. I'm working on some marketing attack vectors, but it seems clear that H&T isn't the end-all be-all. That's my hope, anyway
> 
> That said, part of me thinks that KS wants to see authors engage in marketing. They're going to rely on us to market the published ebook, so if we do nothing during the campaign then they have no reason to think it would change after publication. Has anyone seen evidence to or against this? Anyone who got selected without really attacking the marketing element?


So far my campaign has been almost a consistent 50/50 on where my hits/views are coming from. Since my campaign is ongoing and I'm not even half way thru... I dont know how useful this is but, most days it's been 45% Scout and 55% my contacts... I am hoping this is a good thing and shows that Scouts are liking it nearly as much as my contacts are. I haven't seen any of those stats posted on here- so have no idea what that means to my campaign. All I want for Christmas is a crystal ball ... and votes


----------



## KGGiarratano

How are you getting these stats?


----------



## greatbrit

DOH!  Well that wasn't worth the wait.  Rejected   Thank you to everyone for your support along the way.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Sorry, Paul. As another no-survivor, there is life on the other side  But you can be grumpy about it for a while


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> DOH! Well that wasn't worth the wait. Rejected  Thank you to everyone for your support along the way.


You have 1 customer waiting as of December 14, 2015.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

greatbrit said:


> DOH! Well that wasn't worth the wait. Rejected  Thank you to everyone for your support along the way.


So sorry to hear it, Paul. Your cover and title were great, your 45 word one-liner was awesome, and your 500 word description also rocked. I believe you said that this is your first novel? Without having read more than the first chapter, my advice is: please don't give up on it. It is a wonderful concept, and you probably have a huge fan club after dominating the H&T list for a month. If the KS team rejected you after all that, it might need nothing more than serious tightening, which the KS team doesn't want to spend their time on. My favorite 'how-to-write-a-novel' book is by Stephen King, called "On Writing." To sum up, he says every good book ever written (including his own) needs to go into a drawer for a minimum of 6-8 weeks after the first draft is finished. You've just done that with your stint on Kindle Scout!! After it's been hidden long enough for you to truly forget the little details that seemed so important when you wrote it, dust it off, and trim it by AT LEAST 30%. This is his hard and fast rule, which he calls something like "getting rid of the fluff." I've never had better advice. This becomes your second draft, which is what you show to friends/family/editors to get their comments. Once you've truly taken their comments to heart and edited it even further, you have a third draft. Very few serious writers should ever think about getting a novel published before their third draft, according to Mr. King, who apparently went through years of rejections before writing Carrie....

With all that said, I may be completely wrong about Perfect Chloe. But I know I'm right about you not giving up on such an awesome start. You could be really close to self-publishing a big hit, with your fans from Kindle Scout. Please keep writing so I can know how the story ends...


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Aww crap. Sorry to hear that, Paul. Was rooting hard for you. 

Wow this thread moves fast in one day. Trying to catch up. Have a bit of reading to do.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

> So I'm down to six days left and made a new blog post. I've featured a few recent winners, and of course, I gave the peeps here at KBoards a little shout out. Enjoy!
> Read it HERE: Six days left and I'm freakin' out, man!





Alix Nichols said:


> Wow. Thank you so much for featuring my book! I'm flattered.
> Keeping fingers crossed for you!


Aw, no prob. You put together a great package & I can't wait to read the whole book. 



Jeanne McNamee said:


> So far my campaign has been almost a consistent 50/50 on where my hits/views are coming from. Since my campaign is ongoing and I'm not even half way thru... I dont know how useful this is but, most days it's been 45% Scout and 55% my contacts... I am hoping this is a good thing and shows that Scouts are liking it nearly as much as my contacts are. I haven't seen any of those stats posted on here- so have no idea what that means to my campaign.


Good question. It would be nice to have some idea of what was the optimal balance. This is the sort of stuff that can drive a person a wee bit batty.


----------



## KishSquared

Sorry Paul   Agreed with what's been said.  Still sucks to hear it.


----------



## greatbrit

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Sorry, Paul. As another no-survivor, there is life on the other side  But you can be grumpy about it for a while


Thanks Jenny. I think I can already see the light (is that a train...); thinking about sending it out to publishers (no idea how to yet) before I go the self pub route.


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> You have 1 customer waiting as of December 14, 2015.


Thanks Blanche. At least I can finally join the OSCC.


----------



## greatbrit

Pamela Keyes said:


> So sorry to hear it, Paul. Your cover and title were great, your 45 word one-liner was awesome, and your 500 word description also rocked. I believe you said that this is your first novel? Without having read more than the first chapter, my advice is: please don't give up on it. It is a wonderful concept, and you probably have a huge fan club after dominating the H&T list for a month. If the KS team rejected you after all that, it might need nothing more than serious tightening, which the KS team doesn't want to spend their time on. My favorite 'how-to-write-a-novel' book is by Stephen King, called "On Writing." To sum up, he says every good book ever written (including his own) needs to go into a drawer for a minimum of 6-8 weeks after the first draft is finished. You've just done that with your stint on Kindle Scout!! After it's been hidden long enough for you to truly forget the little details that seemed so important when you wrote it, dust it off, and trim it by AT LEAST 30%. This is his hard and fast rule, which he calls something like "getting rid of the fluff." I've never had better advice. This becomes your second draft, which is what you show to friends/family/editors to get their comments. Once you've truly taken their comments to heart and edited it even further, you have a third draft. Very few serious writers should ever think about getting a novel published before their third draft, according to Mr. King, who apparently went through years of rejections before writing Carrie....
> 
> With all that said, I may be completely wrong about Perfect Chloe. But I know I'm right about you not giving up on such an awesome start. You could be really close to self-publishing a big hit, with your fans from Kindle Scout. Please keep writing so I can know how the story ends...


Thanks very much Pamela. All wise words, but not the case with Chloe, I think. I was working on it for over two years, and had a HUGE amount of help on the writeon website. I have been one of the highest trending there for months now, so got more amazing input than I could ever have wished for. I slashed paragraphs I loved, and whole no I can never let that go chapters, to get it tight. And I have read through it literally well over thirty times now. I'm sure something is wrong with it, but I don't think it's that


----------



## greatbrit

ebbrown said:


> Aww crap. Sorry to hear that, Paul. Was rooting hard for you.
> 
> Wow this thread moves fast in one day. Trying to catch up. Have a bit of reading to do.


Thanks EB. I fear I am not helping to slow the thread down right now


----------



## greatbrit

KishSquared said:


> Sorry Paul  Agreed with what's been said. Still sucks to hear it.


Thanks Jeff. On to Plan B. Oops, I better get me a plan B.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

greatbrit said:


> Thanks very much Pamela. All wise words, but not the case with Chloe, I think. I was working on it for over two years, and had a HUGE amount of help on the writeon website. I have been one of the highest trending there for months now, so got more amazing input than I could ever have wished for. I slashed paragraphs I loved, and whole no I can never let that go chapters, to get it tight. And I have read through it literally well over thirty times now. I'm sure something is wrong with it, but I don't think it's that


Please self-publish then! I would love to read it, and it has to be awesome! I think you would now get a ton of reviews on amazon to push you along, with or without KS.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

KishSquared said:


> Pamela - I just read your 5000 words and I'm going to be shocked if you're passed for word count. What a clean manuscript - best of luck to you in your campaign. You can count on my nomination.
> 
> Trying to read as many KB members' 5000 words as possible. There's some great authoring going on around here.


Jeff, thank you. Like Paul just said in a previous post, I have also spent a ton of time on editing, so that is good to hear right now. Even now, however, I keep wishing I had cut more words (usually the adverbs). Your cover is beautiful, and the first pages beckon me to keep reading. I have never dared to write in the present tense and I admire anyone who can do it well. Nice job and I'll be nominating you, as well.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

So sorry about Chloe, Paul. I have a feeling we'll be seeing her elsewhere before too long!  Do you have any sense of what they might not have liked about it?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> Thank you so much! I can't tell you how often I come up with these titles and then create a plot around it. Book 2 is called Ghost and Found. I haven't written the outline to that yet.


Love that series idea! I have some punsters in my family who might have some ideas for you . . . I'll get back to you after Christmas!


----------



## greatbrit

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So sorry about Chloe, Paul. I have a feeling we'll be seeing her elsewhere before too long! Do you have any sense of what they might not have liked about it?


Thanks Cindy. No idea, they don't tell you why. Blanche researched a bit of which titles were getting chosen, and she thought that maybe being an unknown author with no track record probably reduced your chances. I can go with that


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Love that series idea! I have some punsters in my family who might have some ideas for you . . . I'll get back to you after Christmas!


I love puns! It's just my thing.


----------



## N.Luckourt

greatbrit said:


> DOH! Well that wasn't worth the wait. Rejected  Thank you to everyone for your support along the way.


I'm so sorry Paul. That's terrible to hear. It would seem that with the wait, you were highly considered. Maybe use the momentum to publish if you're happy with the version you have? I know I've received notices when books I've chosen that were not selected are published anyway. Again, I wish it was better news.


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> Thanks Blanche. At least I can finally join the OSCC.


Welcome to the club  It's not so bad here. There's plenty of hope (and buyers)! A little peddling, a little luck, and lots of friends will set Chloe up just right. Besides, Almshouse has sold 300 in 3 weeks, and I saw somewhere that Salvador sold 400 copies his first month.


----------



## greatbrit

N.Luckourt said:


> I'm so sorry Paul. That's terrible to hear. It would seem that with the wait, you were highly considered. Maybe use the momentum to publish if you're happy with the version you have? I know I've received notices when books I've chosen that were not selected are published anyway. Again, I wish it was better news.


Thanks Nicole. Yes, I may try that route while I have the interest going. Let's hope I'm the last of the bad news bearers


----------



## GoingAnon

greatbrit said:


> DOH! Well that wasn't worth the wait. Rejected  Thank you to everyone for your support along the way.


Oh no! Another fun book I won't be reading for free... :-( 
So sorry, Paul.


----------



## David Blake

greatbrit said:


> DOH! Well that wasn't worth the wait. Rejected  Thank you to everyone for your support along the way.


Perfect Chloe not selected?

SERIOUSLY?


----------



## David Blake

Another two H&T Brits were shot down in flames last night as well.

Stevie's "In a Mirror City": https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2RSMZI5GGWB3Q

Michael Parker's "A Dangerous Game" :https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TW0QYIN2N95B

But there is another.

We can rise again.

C'mon Adrian. Give m'Hell! :https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MCDOGC4NXNWB


----------



## James P. Sumner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Good luck James! I've juggled some things around to get a vote in for you


Thanks Jeanne! I'm on the home stretch now, so appreciate the support


----------



## James P. Sumner

With 2 days left, I'm officially "Ending Soon..." now.

There are 13 novels with 2 days left, so it's gonna be a crowded finish for me. That said, there are only 2 others besides me in the Mystery, Thriller & Suspense category, so I don't know if that narrows my odds any.

Today's stats update shows me still on 493 hours H&T in total, with zero for 5 straight days. 2,697 page views though, which I'm happy with. I guess time will tell!

If anyone's got a spare Nominations slot, I'd really appreciate the help.

Cheers


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks - here's the daily list.

Well, I had planned on heading to the Farmer's Market again this weekend, as well as setting up a book table at the Hospital - but my wife has got a terrible cold and bad laryngitis and I am afraid that if I commit to something this weekend I'll wind up being sick myself. It can't be helped. We live in a very small house and I can only hold my breath for a few a minutes at a time.

(pause to inhale through gritted teeth)

I have that Hot And Trending kind of sounds like the title for a brand new soap opera, doesn't it?

"THIS IS ANOTHER EPISODE IN THE CONTINUING SAGA OF THE HOT AND TRENDING!"

(insert ominous pipe organ music here)

Here is Tuesday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
4 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
5 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
13 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
17 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
17 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
18 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
19 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
20 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
23 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
24 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
25 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch

So how is YOUR day going?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks - here's the daily list.
> 
> Well, I had planned on heading to the Farmer's Market again this weekend, as well as setting up a book table at the Hospital - but my wife has got a terrible cold and bad laryngitis and I am afraid that if I commit to something this weekend I'll wind up being sick myself. It can't be helped. We live in a very small house and I can only hold my breath for a few a minutes at a time.
> 
> (pause to inhale through gritted teeth)
> 
> I have that Hot And Trending kind of sounds like the title for a brand new soap opera, doesn't it?
> 
> "THIS IS ANOTHER EPISODE IN THE CONTINUING SAGA OF THE HOT AND TRENDING!"
> 
> (insert ominous pipe organ music here)
> 
> Here is Tuesday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 4 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 5 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 13 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 17 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 17 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 18 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 19 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 20 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 23 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 24 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 25 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 
> So how is YOUR day going?


Thank you, Steve. Fingers crossed you don't get sick, it's a doozy of a flu bug going around.

Off to the hospital, mom's having surgery to day to blast her huge kidney stone. It's like some alien in there, all 10mm of it.

I am so ready to see the end of this campaign. If I did it again, I'd make sure it the decision wasn't going to fall right around a major holiday. And after the Perfect Chloe shocker, I'm really bummed and perplexed.

Hope everyone has a fab day.


----------



## greatbrit

Richard Blackah said:


> Perfect Chloe not selected?
> 
> SERIOUSLY?


Thanks Richard. BTW, that sounded like the makings of a really good Haiku.


----------



## greatbrit

vaughanwsmith said:


> You've already done the hard work and produced a quality book that people got behind. Well done and keep it going - it's time for the readers to decide


Thanks Vaughan. Until I learn a bit more, I want to try to keep all doors open. My immediate reaction to the rejection was to self pub. I am clueless on publishing (any tips greatly appreciated), just starting to research it a little, but I am pretty sure if I self pub I have then removed any possibility of using a publisher. But OTOH, I have some momentum going right now with WriteOn and the Scout campaign, so if I wait I might lose that base. hmmm...


----------



## greatbrit

Alix Nichols said:


> Oh no! Another fun book I won't be reading for free... :-(
> So sorry, Paul.


Thanks Alix. I'll get it out there somehow, and maybe still a free day if I go KDP Select


----------



## Steve Vernon

greatbrit said:


> Thanks Richard. BTW, that sounded like the makings of a really good Haiku.


Haiku?

Gesundheit!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Just had the e-mail through saying you've published, Richard! Congrats! Will be downloading my copy tonight 

It's good that even if they don't select you, they send the e-mail out to everyone who nominated you. That's some good, free, targeted marketing!


----------



## X_Scripted

Hello all. New to the kindle Scout experience didn't even know my campaign started til 3 days after the fact. Learning more about it as I go though and came across this board. I've nominated a couple on here already. Nice to see those authors were already in discussions here. Like minds gravitate towards the same places it seems. This the story I have for nomination. Interested in any feedback given. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ARFCYTH61RCG


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Steve Vernon said:


> I have that Hot And Trending kind of sounds like the title for a brand new soap opera, doesn't it?
> 
> "THIS IS ANOTHER EPISODE IN THE CONTINUING SAGA OF THE HOT AND TRENDING!"
> 
> (insert ominous pipe organ music


I think someone needs to write that book. I'm seeing it as a serial killer novel where contestants get picked off one by one, and the killer turns out to be....the person behind the scenes who has to read all the entries.


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Just had the e-mail through saying you've published, Richard! Congrats! Will be downloading my copy tonight
> 
> It's good that even if they don't select you, they send the e-mail out to everyone who nominated you. That's some good, free, targeted marketing!


Thanks James - I'm still looking forward to your _free_ book.

"Help us James P. Sumner, you're our only hope."

But yes, the email just sent out did at least make up for the other one that went around telling everyone that my book was crap.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

greatbrit said:


> Thanks Vaughan. Until I learn a bit more, I want to try to keep all doors open. My immediate reaction to the rejection was to self pub. I am clueless on publishing (any tips greatly appreciated), just starting to research it a little, but I am pretty sure if I self pub I have then removed any possibility of using a publisher. But OTOH, I have some momentum going right now with WriteOn and the Scout campaign, so if I wait I might lose that base. hmmm...


Paul, I have gone several routes with my books -- independent publishing house the first time, NY agent & publisher (Penguin) next, and now I'm trying Kindle Scout because I would like more control. The advantage of the big NY guys is that you're automatically listed on library catalogues and get reviews from places like Kirkus & Booklist, which is quite nice. The downside is the 11% royalties and the fact that they own the rights forever. But it's certainly worth a try for Chloe. And yes, if you are self-pubbed, they won't want you unless you've already made it big (think "The Martian"). I would recommend going to a high-end writers conference (you can find out online where they're going to be) with a couple of big-name agents or editors so they can look at your rap sheet while you talk to them, and they might request the manuscript. Something like this is very productive and worth the cost, imho. And if you haven't tried simply submitting to specifically targeted agents online, this is also worth trying. Make sure you do your research about what types of submittals they want, but you can usually find the names of those who might be interested in Chloe by looking at the acknowledgments in successful books that have a similar target audience -- or ask your WriteOn or Kboards buddies if they have connections. My books don't target the same audience as yours, unfortunately. But I would imagine traditional agents and editors are hungrier than they were a few years ago, precisely because of Kindle....


----------



## James P. Sumner

Richard Blackah said:


> Thanks James - I'm still looking forward to your _free_ book.
> 
> "Help us James P. Sumner, you're our only hope."
> 
> But yes, the email just sent out did at least make up for the other one that went around telling everyone that my book was crap.


I'm honoured to be subbed into a Star Wars quote there, thanks! Me and my boy have tickets for the new film on Thursday! I'm more excited about that than my book finishing its campaign on the same day! Haha!

Here's hoping you get a free copy mate. But your book definitely isn't crap! Haha! It's the Bookbub-slash-Catchphrase stance of, "It's good, but it's not right"


----------



## greatbrit

Pamela Keyes said:


> Paul, I have gone several routes with my books -- independent publishing house the first time, NY agent & publisher (Penguin) next, and now I'm trying Kindle Scout because I would like more control. The advantage of the big NY guys is that you're automatically listed on library catalogues and get reviews from places like Kirkus & Booklist, which is quite nice. The downside is the 11% royalties and the fact that they own the rights forever. But it's certainly worth a try for Chloe. And yes, if you are self-pubbed, they won't want you unless you've already made it big (think "The Martian"). I would recommend going to a high-end writers conference (you can find out online where they're going to be) with a couple of big-name agents or editors so they can look at your rap sheet while you talk to them, and they might request the manuscript. Something like this is very productive and worth the cost, imho. And if you haven't tried simply submitting to specifically targeted agents online, this is also worth trying. Make sure you do your research about what types of submittals they want, but you can usually find the names of those who might be interested in Chloe by looking at the acknowledgments in successful books that have a similar target audience -- or ask your WriteOn or Kboards buddies if they have connections. My books don't target the same audience as yours, unfortunately. But I would imagine traditional agents and editors are hungrier than they were a few years ago, precisely because of Kindle....


Thanks very much Pamela. That is some fantastic information to get me started.


----------



## David Blake

So, the Kindle Scout experience in a nutshell...

If your book gets selected, everyone who voted for it gets an email to say that they have great taste because they chose the same book.

However, if your book doesn't get selected, they first send everyone who voted for it an email telling them that it just wasn't good enough for publication, and so questioning your new fans taste in books. Then, when it does go on sale, they send another one saying that despite the fact that it really wasn't very good, the author must have had a mental breakdown because they decided to go-ahead and publish it anyway.


----------



## N.Luckourt

James P. Sumner said:


> With 2 days left, I'm officially "Ending Soon..." now.
> 
> There are 13 novels with 2 days left, so it's gonna be a crowded finish for me. That said, there are only 2 others besides me in the Mystery, Thriller & Suspense category, so I don't know if that narrows my odds any.
> 
> Today's stats update shows me still on 493 hours H&T in total, with zero for 5 straight days. 2,697 page views though, which I'm happy with. I guess time will tell!
> 
> If anyone's got a spare Nominations slot, I'd really appreciate the help.
> 
> Cheers


You've got it  Those seem like some very good stats.


----------



## N.Luckourt

greatbrit said:


> Thanks Vaughan. Until I learn a bit more, I want to try to keep all doors open. My immediate reaction to the rejection was to self pub. I am clueless on publishing (any tips greatly appreciated), just starting to research it a little, but I am pretty sure if I self pub I have then removed any possibility of using a publisher. But OTOH, I have some momentum going right now with WriteOn and the Scout campaign, so if I wait I might lose that base. hmmm...


I'm no expert by any means, but I have read up on this a bit (prior to entering the Scout program). From what I've read, you are right, in that, self-publishing seems to preclude a traditional publishing contract. However, I have seen several exceptions to this within the romance genre. In these cases, the authors said they were contacted by publishers due to exceptionally high sales and good reviews. But these instances seem to be an exception to the normal progression of things. I know that many hybrid authors enjoy their status because they get marketing assistance from their traditional publishers, while also gaining better royalties from their self-published works. And, as Pamela said, writing conferences seem to be a great way to network with agents. From this experience (I think Blanche mentioned this too), I have learned that marketing is a lot of work, takes a lot of time and could easily be at least another part-time job, so I see the appeal of going a route in which someone else takes the reigns on that aspect.


----------



## scolby

I tried to go the Kindle Scout route with my most recent novel. It's an interesting idea, and I'll probably try it again because it's easy enough to set up, but it struck as more a means for Amazon to measure the size of an author's existing audience/social circle than to really help readers find and back books from authors they haven't heard of.


----------



## amyates

Just saw the news, Paul.  Good luck, whatever route you chose!



Richard Blackah said:


> So, the Kindle Scout experience in a nutshell...
> 
> If your book gets selected, everyone who voted for it gets an email to say that they have great taste because they chose the same book.
> 
> However, if your book doesn't get selected, they first send everyone who voted for it an email telling them that it just wasn't good enough for publication, and so questioning your new fans taste in books. Then, when it does go on sale, they send another one saying that despite the fact that it really wasn't very good, the author must have had a mental breakdown because they decided to go-ahead and publish it anyway.


Thanks for making me smile first thing this morning... and I haven't even had any coffee yet!


----------



## David Blake

Richard Blackah said:


> So, the Kindle Scout experience in a nutshell...
> 
> If your book gets selected, everyone who voted for it gets an email to say that they have great taste because they chose the same book.
> 
> However, if your book doesn't get selected, they first send everyone who voted for it an email telling them that it just wasn't good enough for publication, and so questioning your new fans taste in books. Then, when it does go on sale, they send another one saying that despite the fact that it really wasn't very good, the author must have had a mental breakdown because they decided to go-ahead and publish it anyway.


It's also a great way to find out just exactly who did vote for your book.

Apart from my wife, I've yet to have a single email, phone call or text from any of my family members, distant or otherwise, to say either, "really sorry to hear to didn't get selected," or "really great to see your book's on Amazon," which leads me to the rather sad conclusion that not a single one of them bothered to vote for it.

Unbelievable!

But still, at least it's shortened my Christmas card list rather dramatically.


----------



## KishSquared

Yikes, great point, Richard. I'm not sure I want to know that.



Pamela Keyes said:


> Jeff, thank you. Like Paul just said in a previous post, I have also spent a ton of time on editing, so that is good to hear right now. Even now, however, I keep wishing I had cut more words (usually the adverbs). Your cover is beautiful, and the first pages beckon me to keep reading. I have never dared to write in the present tense and I admire anyone who can do it well. Nice job and I'll be nominating you, as well.


Thanks Pamela! Your writing and editing reflects your experience of being a published author.

The present tense has been an experience - feedback ranges all over the place for it. KS may kill it just because it can be risky with readers. I've had ~20 beta readers though, and only one really said they disliked the style. The rest said they adjusted very quickly and it helped set the pace. Guess we'll see 



X_Scripted said:


> Hello all. New to the kindle Scout experience didn't even know my campaign started til 3 days after the fact. Learning more about it as I go though and came across this board. I've nominated a couple on here already. Nice to see those authors were already in discussions here. Like minds gravitate towards the same places it seems. This the story I have for nomination. Interested in any feedback given. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ARFCYTH61RCG


Welcome, XA! Citing Oda Echiiro as an inspiration is enough for me  I'll give your 5000 words a read, for sure.

Only real advice here is that there's no solid advice. Books can stay in H&T for most the campaign and get rejected, whereas others will hit just a few days and be selected. Nominations are never published so we never see under the hood. Just follow your gut, nag your social networks, and cross your fingers. That seems to be what works best!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Richard Blackah said:


> So, the Kindle Scout experience in a nutshell...
> 
> If your book gets selected, everyone who voted for it gets an email to say that they have great taste because they chose the same book.
> 
> However, if your book doesn't get selected, they first send everyone who voted for it an email telling them that it just wasn't good enough for publication, and so questioning your new fans taste in books. Then, when it does go on sale, they send another one saying that despite the fact that it really wasn't very good, the author must have had a mental breakdown because they decided to go-ahead and publish it anyway.


Look at it this way, Richard. You have to figure that the announcements - as poorly timed as they may seem - probably have just as much of an impact on your sales as about seven and a half Facebook group pleas to "PLEASE BUY MY BOOK!!!"


----------



## KGGiarratano

Sometimes I think getting selected by Kindle Press is akin to getting into a good college -- in that the admissions department is going to look at how well-rounded the candidate is. You need a nice balance of H&T, nominations, good cover, premise, etc. 
Or another metaphor -- Kindle Scout is like a really good soup in that all the ingredients must be tasty and one shouldn't overpower the other. I bet I have a million of these if I try.


----------



## David Blake

Steve Vernon said:


> Look at it this way, Richard. You have to figure that the announcements - as poorly timed as they may seem - probably have just as much of an impact on your sales as about seven and a half Facebook group pleas to "PLEASE BUY MY BOOK!!!"


I suspect less, but it's a cheerful thought. Thanks Steve!


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> Thanks very much Pamela. That is some fantastic information to get me started.


Another possibility is to self-publish Chloe and then traditionally publish your next book. I read in a lit blog that unless it's a series, agents are happy to look at new books of indies authors, especially if you can prove your worth in marketing


----------



## KishSquared

KGGiarratano said:


> I bet I have a million of these if I try.


I think the public demands more.


----------



## greatbrit

blancheking said:


> Another possibility is to self-publish Chloe and then traditionally publish your next book. I read in a lit blog that unless it's a series, agents are happy to look at new books of indies authors, especially if you can prove your worth in marketing


Oh! Interesting, thanks Blanche. I'll look into that. I quite like the idea of doing both. Marketing... marketing... I wonder if Steve's sign would be enough to impress the publisher...


----------



## KishSquared

I've heard first-time authors need a brief, one-shot novel to get started.  Series and long stories are too risky.

My first book is a series at 115K words.  #imdoingitwrong


----------



## wuezili

What about the "Your Scouts are also nominating these titles" list? There are eight books showing on mine. Does that mean eight people nominated me, or are they showing all, or more than one, title of every person who nominated me?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BJ3F0QETPNUX


----------



## wuezili

What about the "Your Scouts are also nominating these titles" list? There are eight books showing on mine. Does that mean eight people nominated me, or are they showing all, or more than one, title of every person who nominated me?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BJ3F0QETPNUX


----------



## blancheking

greatbrit said:


> Oh! Interesting, thanks Blanche. I'll look into that. I quite like the idea of doing both. Marketing... marketing... I wonder if Steve's sign would be enough to impress the publisher...


Here's a list of every marketing tactic I've used in order. (Warning: stay off of fiverr unless it's Bknights. On the flip side, use Bknights and use him once every three weeks.) I'll put up more as soon as ENT launched on the 23rd. The goal is to hit 500 sales by Christmas 

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/04/lessons-on-writing-great-ads/
https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/10/lessons-in-writing-2-more-ad-reviews/

spent so far: $50
made so far: $210


----------



## KishSquared

Wuezili, that's just a sampling of what others have nominated. It in no way reflects the nominations you have. KS does not release nomination information.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> Thanks Jeanne! I'm on the home stretch now, so appreciate the support


You were H & T last I noticed  Good for you!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

wuezili said:


> What about the "Your Scouts are also nominating these titles" list? There are eight books showing on mine. Does that mean eight people nominated me, or are they showing all, or more than one, title of every person who nominated me?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BJ3F0QETPNUX


It is just a list of other books that were nominated by the readers who nominated your book. It gives you a bit of insight into what your fans are looking for, sort of like the also-bought lists on the book description pages on Amazon.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> You were H & T last I noticed  Good for you!


Just spotted that myself! I restarted my FB ad, so not sure if that's had an impact. Certainly performing well... kicking myself for stopping at all during the month now! But at least I might get a strong finish.


----------



## wuezili

I ran a facebook ad in the beginning. The holidays have me strapped for cash, though.  I'm getting between 1-10 hits a day now.


----------



## wuezili

There's a book called THE PRECIOUS STONE on the hot list.  I think it was translated from a sub-continental language.  It makes that impression, like it was cut and pasted from a google translator.  It's really quite shocking.  I've never seen anything like that on KS before.


----------



## David Blake

blancheking said:


> Here's a list of every marketing tactic I've used in order. (Warning: stay off of fiverr unless it's Bknights. On the flip side, use Bknights and use him once every three weeks.) I'll put up more as soon as ENT launched on the 23rd. The goal is to hit 500 sales by Christmas
> 
> https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/04/lessons-on-writing-great-ads/
> https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/10/lessons-in-writing-2-more-ad-reviews/
> 
> spent so far: $50
> made so far: $210


Thanks for posting this Blanche. Really appreciated. I'm going to have a bash at Robinreads and see how I get on.


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Just spotted that myself! I restarted my FB ad, so not sure if that's had an impact. Certainly performing well... kicking myself for stopping at all during the month now! But at least I might get a strong finish.


I really don't think the H&T thing makes any difference - as long as you've been there for a bit - which you have - obviously!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

So last month they had 12 selections. This month we're halfway through and there are only 4 selections. I wonder if there is a minimum or max number selected each month, or what? (Y'know, 'cause we all needed something else to fixate on!!)

Someone sent me a link to this article on Publisher's Weekly. I know it's not new, but it does give some nice insight for those who are interested.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

wuezili said:


> There's a book called THE PRECIOUS STONE on the hot list. I think it was translated from a sub-continental language. It makes that impression, like it was cut and pasted from a google translator. It's really quite shocking. I've never seen anything like that on KS before.


There's more than one of those... not sure how they get through the screening process.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

ebbrown said:


> So last month they had 12 selections. This month we're halfway through and there are only 4 selections. I wonder if there is a minimum or max number selected each month, or what? (Y'know, 'cause we all needed something else to fixate on!!)
> 
> Someone sent me a link to this article on Publisher's Weekly. I know it's not new, but it does give some nice insight for those who are interested.


Cool article. Thanks!

Armand


----------



## Pamela Keyes

KGGiarratano said:


> Sometimes I think getting selected by Kindle Press is akin to getting into a good college -- in that the admissions department is going to look at how well-rounded the candidate is. You need a nice balance of H&T, nominations, good cover, premise, etc.


Kimberly, I'm sure you are right, with the prime ingredient being "well-written." The Publisher's Weekly article that E.B. shared was also great to read. Thank you both for helping to keep things in perspective. I do have to say that I am incredulous at some of the breathtakingly awful blurbs (and covers) that make it through the initial screening. And some of them even manage to stay on H&T for a few days....wow. As for the barely translated non-English books, it will be interesting to see where that goes over time. It's in the best self-interest of KS to really make this platform work, and I'm sure it is slowly gathering steam for them as it cranks along. Their screening process will undoubtedly grow tighter as they become more successful -- which they will.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> So last month they had 12 selections. This month we're halfway through and there are only 4 selections. I wonder if there is a minimum or max number selected each month, or what? (Y'know, 'cause we all needed something else to fixate on!!)
> 
> Maybe their saving their slots for us


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Why do my posts keep coming up in the quote? lol....


----------



## KGGiarratano

Honestly, my book has been up there for 5 days and it feels like it's been 5 weeks. Longest 30 days of my life, me thinks.


----------



## X_Scripted

ebbrown said:


> So last month they had 12 selections. This month we're halfway through and there are only 4 selections. I wonder if there is a minimum or max number selected each month, or what? (Y'know, 'cause we all needed something else to fixate on!!)
> 
> Someone sent me a link to this article on Publisher's Weekly. I know it's not new, but it does give some nice insight for those who are interested.


It's nice to have an idea though of what the range might be.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

As of today, there are 106 that have been selected: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected. If Kindle Scout has been up and running since October 14, 2014, that's 428 days (no, I didn't calculate that myself, there are web calculators to do that dirty work). This means they choose an average of one book every four days. I'm sure the daily/ weekly/ monthly choices vary wildly, based on the submissions. Anyway, another interesting but useless tidbit...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> Here's a list of every marketing tactic I've used in order. . . .
> 
> spent so far: $50
> made so far: $210


Blanche, thanks so much for sharing this. What a generous resource! I have learned so much here in just a couple of days!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> I've heard first-time authors need a brief, one-shot novel to get started. Series and long stories are too risky.
> 
> My first book is a series at 115K words. #imdoingitwrong


I think we all overanalyze ourselves, Kish! I see all these cool series covers and sigh big sighs. But that said, your note is encouraging to me, as my standalone (so far) is just under 60k words. I read something recently (here?) that online reading on a device is "ideal" at 10k-35k words. Is that what Kindle Singles is all about?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Why do my posts keep coming up in the quote? lol....


Lol, when you hit the quote button & reply, you're replying inside the quote tag.
I think you & I need a girls nite out for drinks & a discussion board session. Y'know, 'cause sometimes I leave the house.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Cindy, btw Rosette is one of my saved for later noms. I'll add it to my nominations once a spot opens up. Lovely, eye-catching cover.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

KGGiarratano said:


> Honestly, my book has been up there for 5 days and it feels like it's been 5 weeks. Longest 30 days of my life, me thinks.


I've added you to my saved for later list as well.


----------



## Guest

blancheking said:


> Here's a list of every marketing tactic I've used in order. (Warning: stay off of fiverr unless it's Bknights. On the flip side, use Bknights and use him once every three weeks.) I'll put up more as soon as ENT launched on the 23rd. The goal is to hit 500 sales by Christmas
> 
> https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/04/lessons-on-writing-great-ads/
> https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/10/lessons-in-writing-2-more-ad-reviews/
> 
> spent so far: $50
> made so far: $210


Blanche that is FANTASTIC. You are seriously doing so great and it makes me really happy!


----------



## Francesp

James P. Sumner said:


> If anyone's got a spare Nominations slot, I'd really appreciate the help.


Already there and fingers crossed for it. . . though its starting to look like the "no" club is where some of the best books are. 
I'm losing my nerve and my mind!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Cindy, btw Rosette is one of my saved for later noms. I'll add it to my nominations once a spot opens up. Lovely, eye-catching cover.


Thanks so much, Lisa! My daughter Betsy, of BetsyMarsch.com , is the artist, and the original painting is about 16 x 24, I think.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> Honestly, my book has been up there for 5 days and it feels like it's been 5 weeks. Longest 30 days of my life, me thinks.


OK, Kimberly, I got my family involved sooner than I had thought! More puns for your book titles, because I think DEAD AND BREAKFAST is brilliant.  Remember me when you make a million bucks off these! This list is courtesy of my artist daughter (did my cover!) Betsy Marsch, of MarschStudios.com , and her boyfriend, an IBM code guy:

"I Now Pronounce You Man and Knife!"

"Drowntown, Where All the Lights Go Out"

"Arson and Old Lace"

"Rosencrantz and Gildenstern Were Murdered"

"Dinner and a Murder"

"Lock, Stock, and Beryl" about Jewelry theft I expect.

"All-Night Danger" (about a Diner),

"Pain Station" (about trains),

"A Murder a Day Keeps the Doctor Away," or "An Apple a Day Keeps Danger at Bay" (about poisoning I expect)

"Five Red Herrings and How They Grew" (personal favorite)

"Fight at the End of the Tunnel."

"North by North Arrest"

"Then There Were Wolves" (get it? Werewolves) Or "Then There Were Nuns" (murder in a convent)

"To Catch a Poltergeist" Or "PolterHeist" or "ZeitHeist", about grand heists of various sorts. Also "Gesundheist!" (this probably involves tense scenes evading guards and someone with a cold)

"We Must All Hang Together" (something American history-y)

"Hit the Road, Drac! And other Van Helsingalongs"

"To Whom the Bell Trolls" (people go missing near a bridge, and guess who's to blame?!)

"Whose Bodice?" (Because I had to have a Sayers reference too! It could be a bodice-ripper parody mystery)

"A Spirited Performance" (a ghost story at a theater of all places!) "Liar! In a Crowded Theatre." "All the World's a Rage."

"The Man in the Long Black Cloak"

"Sean of the Seance"

"In Your Horror" (instead of in your honor)


----------



## blancheking

BelleAC said:


> Blanche that is FANTASTIC. You are seriously doing so great and it makes me really happy!


Thanks Belle  ! And thanks for the tip on making books free. You were right about Amazon; they're much nicer about making books free when you tell them its for promotional purposes


----------



## X_Scripted

If anyone is looking for a new fantasy to nominate feel free to give me a hit. Link below. Thanks in advance, I appreciate it.


----------



## sarahdalton

My book has gone live! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5PD9UG4HHC0A

It's under a new pen name I've just set up - Sarah A. Denzil.

Cross all your fingers for me!

Has anyone tried Facebook promo groups? I'm going to give it a go. I'll be using all my social media accounts but as they're for YA, I'm not sure many of them will be particularly interested in a psychological thriller.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

sarahdalton said:


> My book has gone live! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5PD9UG4HHC0A
> 
> It's under a new pen name I've just set up - Sarah A. Denzil.
> 
> Cross all your fingers for me!
> 
> Has anyone tried Facebook promo groups? I'm going to give it a go. I'll be using all my social media accounts but as they're for YA, I'm not sure many of them will be particularly interested in a psychological thriller.


Looks fabulous, Sarah! Loved the cover, blurb, & excerpt. 
I hear ya regarding genre. I'm in the same boat, totally new genre for me. I debated using a new pen name as well but stuck with my main one in the end. It seems like plenty of my romance readers are interested despite the genre switch, and I think you'll be happy to see your fans crossover as well. 
Rooting for you. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## sarahdalton

ebbrown said:


> Looks fabulous, Sarah! Loved the cover, blurb, & excerpt.
> I hear ya regarding genre. I'm in the same boat, totally new genre for me. I debated using a new pen name as well but stuck with my main one in the end. It seems like plenty of my romance readers are interested despite the genre switch, and I think you'll be happy to see your fans crossover as well.
> Rooting for you. &#128522;&#128522;


Thank you! I saw yours in the hot and trending, woohoo go you! I hope you get picked because I want to read it!

I'm hoping there will be some crossover. I've got a newsletter going out on Christmas Day with some freebies in it, so I'm going to add the link to my Kindle Scout and hopefully the Christmas Spirit will extend to psychological thrillers this year.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> OK, Kimberly, I got my family involved sooner than I had thought! More puns for your book titles, because I think DEAD AND BREAKFAST is brilliant.  Remember me when you make a million bucks off these! This list is courtesy of my artist daughter (did my cover!) Betsy Marsch, of MarschStudios.com , and her boyfriend, an IBM code guy:
> 
> "I Now Pronounce You Man and Knife!"
> 
> "Drowntown, Where All the Lights Go Out"
> 
> "Arson and Old Lace"
> 
> "Rosencrantz and Gildenstern Were Murdered"
> 
> "Dinner and a Murder"
> 
> "Lock, Stock, and Beryl" about Jewelry theft I expect.
> 
> "All-Night Danger" (about a Diner),
> 
> "Pain Station" (about trains),
> 
> "A Murder a Day Keeps the Doctor Away," or "An Apple a Day Keeps Danger at Bay" (about poisoning I expect)
> 
> "Five Red Herrings and How They Grew" (personal favorite)
> 
> "Fight at the End of the Tunnel."
> 
> "North by North Arrest"
> 
> "Then There Were Wolves" (get it? Werewolves) Or "Then There Were Nuns" (murder in a convent)
> 
> "To Catch a Poltergeist" Or "PolterHeist" or "ZeitHeist", about grand heists of various sorts. Also "Gesundheist!" (this probably involves tense scenes evading guards and someone with a cold)
> 
> "We Must All Hang Together" (something American history-y)
> 
> "Hit the Road, Drac! And other Van Helsingalongs"
> 
> "To Whom the Bell Trolls" (people go missing near a bridge, and guess who's to blame?!)
> 
> "Whose Bodice?" (Because I had to have a Sayers reference too! It could be a bodice-ripper parody mystery)
> 
> "A Spirited Performance" (a ghost story at a theater of all places!) "Liar! In a Crowded Theatre." "All the World's a Rage."
> 
> "The Man in the Long Black Cloak"
> 
> "Sean of the Seance"
> 
> "In Your Horror" (instead of in your honor)


This is my Hanukkah present this year! Thanks so much!! Going to copy them all down, with your attribution, of course. I'm writing a cozy mystery series so I could use these.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

sarahdalton said:


> Has anyone tried Facebook promo groups? I'm going to give it a go. I'll be using all my social media accounts but as they're for YA, I'm not sure many of them will be particularly interested in a psychological thriller.


Sarah, I'm also in the same boat with genre-crossing from YA to Historical Fiction/suspense. I've got you on my Saved list, and I'm totally rooting for "Jack Made Me Do It". My campaign is almost done, and I'll be glad to have THIS stress over with before Christmas. And also, today's the last day for James' "A Necessary Kill". Go, James! You've got my vote....


----------



## sarahdalton

Pamela Keyes said:


> Sarah, I'm also in the same boat with genre-crossing from YA to Historical Fiction/suspense. I've got you on my Saved list, and I'm totally rooting for "Jack Made Me Do It". My campaign is almost done, and I'll be glad to have THIS stress over with before Christmas. And also, today's the last day for James' "A Necessary Kill". Go, James! You've got my vote....


Thanks Pamela! I've got yours saved too!

I must be mad doing this over Christmas. Good luck with your campaign. I should be able to nominate a slot clears up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My wife is home and sick this morning. I've brought her coffee and handed it to her at the end of long plank and every time I feel a tickle in my throat I get all weird and paranoid about it. That is just the way we fellows react to illness, I guess. The only thing that is redeeming the morning is that my wife has admitted that her manageable woman's cold has evolved into a full-blown man-cold - which gives her license to complain.

I've been writing all morning.

I've got a Youtube rain video playing of a thunderstorm that really seems to help blot out the outer world and let me focus - so much so that I almost forgot about my daily gazette for you folks.

So here goes.

Here is Wednesday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
3 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
4 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
12 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
16 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
16 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
17 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
18 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
19 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
22 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
23 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
24 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
29 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

So how is YOUR day going?


----------



## sarahdalton

Can I get added, Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5PD9UG4HHC0A

29 days to go...


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

James P. Sumner said:


> If anyone's got a spare Nominations slot, I'd really appreciate the help.


James I have you in, along with EB Brown's Jack Made Me Do It, which has three days left.



sarahdalton said:


> Has anyone tried Facebook promo groups? I'm going to give it a go.


Sarah, can you point me somewhere that explains what these are and how they work. Sorry for the newb question.

Good luck with your campaign.

Today brings week 2 for my book, and last night it dropped out of H&T after fairly solid full week there. I'm not complaining; I'm thrilled it was there even that long. I'm considering some new FB-related efforts, and a tweet or two, but for now I'm content to lay low. I think I need a break from obsessively checking H&T.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

sarahdalton said:


> Has anyone tried Facebook promo groups? I'm going to give it a go.


Sarah, can you point me somewhere that explains what these are and how they work. Sorry for the newb question.

Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## sarahdalton

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> James I have you in, along with EB Brown's Jack Made Me Do It, which has three days left.
> 
> Sarah, can you point me somewhere that explains what these are and how they work. Sorry for the newb question.


Yeah, sure. There are quite a few public groups on Facebook that are for promotions and Ebooks. If you search for free ebooks and promotions you should find some. Then you have to request to join. Or, if you're like me and have a lot of other self published authors as friends have a look at the group they're a member of. I've not really used them before, so I can't say whether they'll help, but I decided to give it a try!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Sarah, I saved your title. Good luck! You have a strong contender. In fact, whenever I see a strong title, I find out it's a KBoard member. Well, of course!


----------



## sarahdalton

KGGiarratano said:


> Sarah, I saved your title. Good luck! You have a strong contender. In fact, whenever I see a strong title, I find out it's a KBoard member. Well, of course!


Thank you! I've got yours nominated because I love the cover and I want to read it.


----------



## James P. Sumner

LAST DAY FOR ME! AARRGGHH!

Had a strong finish so far - 2 full days in H&T, after 6 full days completely out of it. Also had an additional 250 views in the last 48hrs! Thanks to everyone for their support on my home stretch. Not sure how I feel about it coming to an end. Bit nervous, bit excited... don't want to pin too much on getting chosen, but will be devastated if I'm not! Roll on tomorrow!

I've got "Jack Made Me Do It" in my nominations as well.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, Sarah - you're added.



Steve Vernon said:


> My wife is home and sick this morning. I've brought her coffee and handed it to her at the end of long plank and every time I feel a tickle in my throat I get all weird and paranoid about it. That is just the way we fellows react to illness, I guess. The only thing that is redeeming the morning is that my wife has admitted that her manageable woman's cold has evolved into a full-blown man-cold - which gives her license to complain.
> 
> I've been writing all morning.
> 
> I've got a Youtube rain video playing of a thunderstorm that really seems to help blot out the outer world and let me focus - so much so that I almost forgot about my daily gazette for you folks.
> 
> So here goes.
> 
> Here is Wednesday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 days left A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 3 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 4 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 12 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 16 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 16 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 17 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 18 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 19 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 22 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 23 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 24 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 29 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 
> So how is YOUR day going?


----------



## KishSquared

Thanks as always, Steve! Glad you're getting in some writing despite the circumstances.

James, I got you in! Best of luck!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Today brings week 2 for my book, and last night it dropped out of H&T after fairly solid full week there. I'm not complaining; I'm thrilled it was there even that long. I'm considering some new FB-related efforts, and a tweet or two, but for now I'm content to lay low. I think I need a break from obsessively checking H&T.
[/quote]

You can set up an event through facebook asking that people read your excerpt and vote. Leave the event open for friends to invite friends. I invited about 150 people- right now there are about 1100 invites out- due to friends inviting their friends. you can check mine out "Andy Jeanne Anderson" Best of luck to everyone 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

You can set up an event through facebook asking that people read your excerpt and vote. Leave the event open for friends to invite friends. I invited about 150 people- right now there are about 1100 invites out- due to friends inviting their friends. you can check mine out "Andy Jeanne Anderson" Best of luck to everyone 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> LAST DAY FOR ME! AARRGGHH!
> 
> Had a strong finish so far - 2 full days in H&T, after 6 full days completely out of it. Also had an additional 250 views in the last 48hrs! Thanks to everyone for their support on my home stretch. Not sure how I feel about it coming to an end. Bit nervous, bit excited... don't want to pin too much on getting chosen, but will be devastated if I'm not! Roll on tomorrow!


Best of luck to you! Its a great read! Based on your stats and the quality- I think you've got this... if not... we're all in trouble! I look forward to the good news!! J.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Today brings week 2 for my book, and last night it dropped out of H&T after fairly solid full week there. I'm not complaining; I'm thrilled it was there even that long. I'm considering some new FB-related efforts, and a tweet or two, but for now I'm content to lay low. I think I need a break from obsessively checking H&T.


You can set up an event through facebook asking that people read your excerpt and vote. Leave the event open for friends to invite friends. I invited about 150 people- right now there are about 1100 invites out- due to friends inviting their friends. you can check mine out "Andy Jeanne Anderson" Best of luck to everyone 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

James P. Sumner said:


> LAST DAY FOR ME! AARRGGHH!
> 
> Had a strong finish so far - 2 full days in H&T, after 6 full days completely out of it. Also had an additional 250 views in the last 48hrs! Thanks to everyone for their support on my home stretch. Not sure how I feel about it coming to an end. Bit nervous, bit excited... don't want to pin too much on getting chosen, but will be devastated if I'm not! Roll on tomorrow!
> 
> I've got "Jack Made Me Do It" in my nominations as well.


Sooooo rooting for ya, James!! (And I'm totally jealous you're about finished with hitting the F5 button!!)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Whoa, what a loooong read this post is (though, to be honest, I only read the first ten pages, then jumped to the last ten.)  But the hour spent taking it in was very enlightening.  

I have my fifth book coming out in February and, based on what I've read here, plan to put it into the KS program.  I've done okay self-pubbing up to now, but am ready to try something different.  If it doesn't work out, no biggie.  I'll go with my original plan, and self-pub this one also.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences.  That's what I love about this place, and it makes me wonder why I don't visit as often as I used to.  

Also, I've used all of my nominations for the folks here!  Good luck!  I'll keep an eye out for my free copies!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> This is my Hanukkah present this year! Thanks so much!! Going to copy them all down, with your attribution, of course. I'm writing a cozy mystery series so I could use these.


Glad to help--maybe you'll make us famous!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ebbrown said:


> Sooooo rooting for ya, James!! (And I'm totally jealous you're about finished with hitting the F5 button!!)


Nail-biting for James here today, and welcoming Sarah's entry in KS. I feel so invested in everyone's work!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Nail-biting for James here today, and welcoming Sarah's entry in KS. I feel so invested in everyone's work!


Same here! This morning I saw that 11? new books were added to Kindle Scout. I remembered what I felt like beginning my campaign and what a wild ride it has been (and I still have 18 days to go) since then. And though it's certainly nerve-wracking, the experience itself has been great. I've met so many supportive, creative and funny authors who are more than willing to share in the experience and have made me laugh along the way. As I watch those who are at the end of this part of the journey, I can't help cheering for them, hoping for success & biting my nails in their honor 

And welcome to those who are just stepping on... Enjoy the ride.


----------



## blancheking

James P. Sumner said:


> LAST DAY FOR ME! AARRGGHH!
> 
> Had a strong finish so far - 2 full days in H&T, after 6 full days completely out of it. Also had an additional 250 views in the last 48hrs! Thanks to everyone for their support on my home stretch. Not sure how I feel about it coming to an end. Bit nervous, bit excited... don't want to pin too much on getting chosen, but will be devastated if I'm not! Roll on tomorrow!
> 
> I've got "Jack Made Me Do It" in my nominations as well.


You will be fine  l doubt Amazon will say "no" to free money. Looking forward to my copy !


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Have you guys checked out the "Season's Readings" category? Several of you are on it! Jeff, Nicole, Cindy, Michael, and maybe a couple more on this thread. Wow - a little extra free advertising for you....


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Hmmm . . . does anyone know whether Kindle Press pays out for the freebies that go to nominators on Kindle Scout? Since they're not in a subscription, I fear they don't earn any shares of the revenue pot because they're considered "promotional copies."  Is that right?  :-/


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pamela Keyes said:


> Have you guys checked out the "Season's Readings" category? Several of you are on it! Jeff, Nicole, Cindy, Michael, and maybe a couple more on this thread. Wow - a little extra free advertising for you....


I found it! On the Kindle Scout home page, the banner that scrolls across, Winter Reads or similar there, then Season's Readings with "featured campaigns." Awesome! Thanks so much for pointing it out, Pamela!


----------



## TheBehrg

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hmmm . . . does anyone know whether Kindle Press pays out for the freebies that go to nominators on Kindle Scout? Since they're not in a subscription, I fear they don't earn any shares of the revenue pot because they're considered "promotional copies." Is that right? :-/


Correct, you're not paid for the copies given away to those who nominated your novel. The idea is much like placing a book on NetGalley though without the guarantee of a review.


----------



## TheBehrg

Jeanne McNamee said:


> You can set up an event through facebook asking that people read your excerpt and vote. Leave the event open for friends to invite friends. I invited about 150 people- right now there are about 1100 invites out- due to friends inviting their friends.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11A5VP50HQZ8S


This is a fantastic idea -- much more effective than "spamming" the same old message out to the people who ignored you the last dozen times.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

TheBehrg said:


> Correct, you're not paid for the copies given away to those who nominated your novel. The idea is much like placing a book on NetGalley though without the guarantee of a review.


Ouch. Hopefully a good portion of the voters will leave a review.


----------



## greatbrit

ebbrown said:


> Ouch. Hopefully a good portion of the voters will leave a review.


I would love to see the numbers of how many they give away, to give us some idea how how many people hit nominate. I'm assuming that not everyone who is offered the free copy will bother, but we can probably guess that some number, say 80%, will.


----------



## TheBehrg

ebbrown said:


> Ouch. Hopefully a good portion of the voters will leave a review.


This is by far one of the biggest challenges w/ KindleScout, in that most of your "network" of book buyers will have already received a free copy, thus leaving you with a smaller audience than normal to self-promote to. HOWEVER, in my experience the marketing behind an Amazon imprint-published book FAR outweighs what I ever might have sold on my own. This is a way to grow your audience beyond your normal reach which, in the end, is the goal of most authors.

I'm excited for so many of you who are deep in the trenches! Will continue to keep up with the tally of nominees as you draw near. And as for Jack Made Me Do It, I think you're a shoe-in at this point!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

greatbrit said:


> I would love to see the numbers of how many they give away, to give us some idea how how many people hit nominate. I'm assuming that not everyone who is offered the free copy will bother, but we can probably guess that some number, say 80%, will.


Has anyone looked at the starred reviews of previous KS winners? That might give a good idea of where it could lead....


----------



## Guest

I like to think of the people who voted as a one time ARC team. When I launch a book I give out 56 free copies to my own ARC team. About 1/3 leave a review the first week. So those voters are an asset to your launch.

But this is why I have started my romance serial. I'm trying to build a readership that will BUY on launch day. Here's hopin'.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> LAST DAY FOR ME! AARRGGHH!


Fingers and Toes crossed!!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Pamela Keyes said:


> Have you guys checked out the "Season's Readings" category? Several of you are on it! Jeff, Nicole, Cindy, Michael, and maybe a couple more on this thread. Wow - a little extra free advertising for you....


I just saw the "Seasons Readings" on KS... no rhyme or reason as to which titles are in it... some are from H & T... some from "new"... some from each of the other categories.


----------



## blancheking

Good luck guys, for those ending today or soon !


----------



## KGGiarratano

I see Kindle Press books with as little as 2 reviews and some with over 200. I think Kindle Scout's website is as much marketing as Amazon does for these books. The rest is up to you.


----------



## grendelguy

KGGiarratano said:


> I see Kindle Press books with as little as 2 reviews and some with over 200. I think Kindle Scout's website is as much marketing as Amazon does for these books. The rest is up to you.


If you're chosen, expect Amazon to market your book extensively. That's why they give you a $1,500 advance ... they don't make a profit unless your book sells well.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I just saw the "Seasons Readings" on KS... no rhyme or reason as to which titles are in it... some are from H & T... some from "new"... some from each of the other categories.


I agree. What do you bet the list is random and will change tomorrow?


----------



## N.Luckourt

Pamela Keyes said:


> Have you guys checked out the "Season's Readings" category? Several of you are on it! Jeff, Nicole, Cindy, Michael, and maybe a couple more on this thread. Wow - a little extra free advertising for you....


Thanks for pointing that out! Any help I can get is very much appreciated


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

TheBehrg said:


> This is by far one of the biggest challenges w/ KindleScout, in that most of your "network" of book buyers will have already received a free copy, thus leaving you with a smaller audience than normal to self-promote to. HOWEVER, in my experience the marketing behind an Amazon imprint-published book FAR outweighs what I ever might have sold on my own. This is a way to grow your audience beyond your normal reach which, in the end, is the goal of most authors.


Yes, it feels "wasteful" to spend all my "spiritual capital," as they call it, all my decades of networking, on this one thing. HOWEVER, if it doesn't get chosen by Kindle Press, I have a lot of people interested in it and ways to follow up with them later. And if it DOES go with Kindle Press, my closest friends and family will want a paper copy anyway, thanks in part to the beautiful painting my daughter did. 

Thanks for your responses on this question, everyone.


----------



## KishSquared

I noticed the Season's Readings thing as well. I couldn't figure out who was chosen, it might well have been random. I'm happy to be on there, but it's so well hidden that I doubt it means much.  It hasn't shot me into H&T, I can confirm that much 

My plan if I get selected (and, really, even if I don't and self-pub) is to get as many people as possible to leave reviews. That seems to really mean something to readers, and with 20+ beta readers I intend to badger each and every one until they submit to my unyielding demands   That's at least a start.

Has anyone seen what Amazon does for marketing KS selections?  I assume a lot of it is simply that "You just finished XXX book - Why not try the following?" and such.


----------



## N.Luckourt

TheBehrg said:


> This is by far one of the biggest challenges w/ KindleScout, in that most of your "network" of book buyers will have already received a free copy, thus leaving you with a smaller audience than normal to self-promote to. HOWEVER, in my experience the marketing behind an Amazon imprint-published book FAR outweighs what I ever might have sold on my own. This is a way to grow your audience beyond your normal reach which, in the end, is the goal of most authors.
> 
> I'm excited for so many of you who are deep in the trenches! Will continue to keep up with the tally of nominees as you draw near. And as for Jack Made Me Do It, I think you're a shoe-in at this point!


Thanks for sharing that. It's always enlightening to hear from those who have been there. Enjoyed (not sure if enjoyed is the right word..talk about angst while reading  I couldn't stop thinking about it) Housebroken by the way.


----------



## Guest

KGGiarratano said:


> I see Kindle Press books with as little as 2 reviews and some with over 200. I think Kindle Scout's website is as much marketing as Amazon does for these books. The rest is up to you.


A lot of it is up to the author but the KS folks definitely do promos for KS authors. Many of them have been part of monthly deals, the Daily Deal, and one of them is a Kindle First book this month. They might not get as much promo as Thomas and Mercer, Montlake, etc. But they do get some. But they also have 106 books (and counting) and so some of the promo still falls on authors... Which isn't much different than the trad world.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Nail-biting for James here today, and welcoming Sarah's entry in KS. I feel so invested in everyone's work!


Yeah, midnight tonight I think it ends. I actually thought it was midnight LAST night, so I went through the cycle of emotions only to find I have one more day! D'oh!

I just hope I hear back quickly, regardless of whether it's good or bad news.


----------



## James P. Sumner

blancheking said:


> You will be fine  l doubt Amazon will say "no" to free money. Looking forward to my copy !


Thanks Blanche! The nerves are overpowering my optimism at this stage! Haha!


----------



## James P. Sumner

grendelguy said:


> If you're chosen, expect Amazon to market your book extensively. That's why they give you a $1,500 advance ... they don't make a profit unless your book sells well.


Makes sense, but there's probably still a big onus on the author as well. I'm going to hammer my mailing list and do some paid promotion myself. I'm assuming books they choose are put up for pre-order for at least a month before release?

My mindset for this, should I be chosen, is viewing it as an opportunity to catch the eye of Thomas & Mercer - it's the best chance of doing that, having a book they're already behind perform well, and if they came a-knockin', that would change the game entirely.

Mindless optimism rules!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well - my wife was all set to go to work this morning but I put my foot down and told her to stay at home and heal up. She has got a bucket-load of sick time and a VERY understanding boss.

Most bosses I have ever dealt with are all "Go to work if you are dying. Go to work if you have the plague. Go to work if you are carrying a large dose of nuclear radiation. Don't make me call out the whipmaster on you!"

Me, I look around my office and I hear people hacking and coughing in the cubicles like Hank Williams coughing in Leonard Cohen's The Tower of Song and I think to myself how very much the word "coughing" sounds like "coffin" and I grit my teeth and hold my breath just a little bit longer. 


I just got back from the grocery store. Picked up some tins of highly-spiced soup for my darling's cold - as well as some garlic bread and some ice cream for her throat. I go to work this afternoon but I have tomorrow and Saturday off.

Here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
2 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
3 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
7 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
11 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
15 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
15 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
16 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
17 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
18 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
21 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
22 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
23 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
28 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

Remember - we have ALL got problems. Some of us don't whine about it on Facebook, is all.


----------



## KGGiarratano

BelleAC said:


> A lot of it is up to the author but the KS folks definitely do promos for KS authors. Many of them have been part of monthly deals, the Daily Deal, and one of them is a Kindle First book this month. They might not get as much promo as Thomas and Mercer, Montlake, etc. But they do get some. But they also have 106 books (and counting) and so some of the promo still falls on authors... Which isn't much different than the trad world.


Right, but A Grave of Hummingbirds, which had originally been a KS book, got sold to Amazon's imprint Little A -- hence why it's a Kindle First. I'd love to get Skyscape's attention, but I'll just be happy with $1500 as it will cover my expenses for rest of the series.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Steve Vernon said:


> Well - my wife was all set to go to work this morning but I put my foot down and told her to stay at home and heal up. She has got a bucket-load of sick time and a VERY understanding boss.
> 
> Most bosses I have ever dealt with are all "Go to work if you are dying. Go to work if you have the plague. Go to work if you are carrying a large dose of nuclear radiation. Don't make me call out the whipmaster on you!"
> 
> Me, I look around my office and I hear people hacking and coughing in the cubicles like Hank Williams coughing in Leonard Cohen's The Tower of Song and I think to myself how very much the word "coughing" sounds like "coffin" and I grit my teeth and hold my breath just a little bit longer.
> 
> 
> I just got back from the grocery store. Picked up some tins of highly-spiced soup for my darling's cold - as well as some garlic bread and some ice cream for her throat. I go to work this afternoon but I have tomorrow and Saturday off.


Hope your wife feels better, Steve. You are a good hubby! 

Well, 2 days left for me. I'm second guessing my timing for submission and wishing that I'd thought more about the end date. The holiday timing could be really good or really bad as far as the notification.

In other news, I'm considering actually getting in the water for the Polar Bear Plunge for Special Olympics New Jersey in January. If my bum knee holds out I'll do it, but the run down to the beach is a killer. I'm fundraising either way.


----------



## Guest

KGGiarratano said:


> Right, but A Grave of Hummingbirds, which had originally been a KS book, got sold to Amazon's imprint Little A -- hence why it's a Kindle First. I'd love to get Skyscape's attention, but I'll just be happy with $1500 as it will cover my expenses for rest of the series.


I'm saying they do promotions. Monthly deals, Daily deals, emails. That's a lot more than I would get on my own. And Megan from KS is always seeking feedback on how they can do more. Besides the advance they also invest in editing. They have an interest in making sure the books do well. And like the Kindle First this month, some of the books get picked up by other Amazon imprints.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

ebbrown said:


> I'm second guessing my timing for submission and wishing that I'd thought more about the end date. The holiday timing could be really good or really bad as far as the notification.


Don't second guess yourself. There's really no way to know what is the optimum time to submit. As you say, the holiday timing could actually be good. And there could be a gazillion reasons why submitting at a different time would be bad. Its such an opaque process. Unless a Kindle Scout editor fesses up in an interview or something, there's no way to know.


----------



## KGGiarratano

BelleAC said:


> I'm saying they do promotions. Monthly deals, Daily deals, emails. That's a lot more than I would get on my own. And Megan from KS is always seeking feedback on how they can do more. Besides the advance they also invest in editing. They have an interest in making sure the books do well. And like the Kindle First this month, some of the books get picked up by other Amazon imprints.


I agree, hence why I'd love to be selected. I'm just saying not all the books from Kindle Press are selling well. I think if authors are willing to put in effort, Amazon will match that effort as well.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

ebbrown said:


> Well, 2 days left for me. I'm second guessing my timing for submission and wishing that I'd thought more about the end date. The holiday timing could be really good or really bad as far as the notification.
> 
> In other news, I'm considering actually getting in the water for the Polar Bear Plunge for Special Olympics New Jersey in January. If my bum knee holds out I'll do it, but the run down to the beach is a killer. I'm fundraising either way.


Yeah, 3 days left for me, and I agree about that timing.... I hadn't even considered Christmas when I submitted, but I hope I don't end up stressing the whole time. If they respond right away, it could be either an awesome Christmas present, or an excuse for a lot of egg nog. If they're anything like the folks at my day job, though, most of them will be gone for the next two weeks. I'm bracing myself to wait until the holidays are over for any kind of response. And you are crazy, girl, to think about jumping in ice water!  Holy cow. After three days of temperatures in the low 30F's here, I'm ready for my +100F Tucson summer again.


----------



## N.Luckourt

James P. Sumner said:


> Yeah, midnight tonight I think it ends. I actually thought it was midnight LAST night, so I went through the cycle of emotions only to find I have one more day! D'oh!
> 
> I just hope I hear back quickly, regardless of whether it's good or bad news.


That is bad. Going through the last night once should be enough.  Good luck today!

And to Beth and Pam too! Keeping fingers crossed for a very hot ending!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> Here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 2 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 3 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 11 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 15 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 15 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 16 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 17 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 18 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 21 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 22 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 23 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 28 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil


Thanks so much for keeping this list up to date for all of us! It's so nice that you do this!  And EB... I can't believe you're down to the wire... you've got my vote! I think you're going to have the best Christmas ever!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Pamela Keyes said:


> Yeah, 3 days left for me, and I agree about that timing.... I hadn't even considered Christmas when I submitted, but I hope I don't end up stressing the whole time. If they respond right away, it could be either an awesome Christmas present, or an excuse for a lot of egg nog. If they're anything like the folks at my day job, though, most of them will be gone for the next two weeks. I'm bracing myself to wait until the holidays are over for any kind of response. And you are crazy, girl, to think about jumping in ice water!  Holy cow. After three days of temperatures in the low 30F's here, I'm ready for my +100F Tucson summer again.


True that! I guess it will just determine exactly how much egg nog I partake in.  LOL, and yeah, I can't believe I am even considering actually getting into the water. I'm a big fan of watching. 

Not that any of us need anything else to obsess about, but any clue how the general category order is generated? I'm sooo not complaining (because I know I ran the best campaign I could and that's all anyone can do), but I have noticed that I've been absolutely last in the two major categories my book is in. It's been like that since literally day #1. (And I see Pam, you are with me, too??!!) There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the order as far as I can tell. I hope it doesn't mean I pissed someone off. 'Cause I do that sometimes. Unintentionally, of course.


----------



## David Blake

Just thought I'd drop by to say GOOD LUCK to James as he's taking his children to see Star Wars tonight. I really hope they enjoy it!

Oh, nearly forgot. Same with the KS thing.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

ebbrown said:


> Not that any of us need anything else to obsess about, but any clue how the general category order is generated? I'm sooo not complaining (because I know I ran the best campaign I could and that's all anyone can do), but I have noticed that I've been absolutely last in the two major categories my book is in. It's been like that since literally day #1. (And I see Pam, you are with me, too??!!) There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the order as far as I can tell. I hope it doesn't mean I p*ssed someone off. 'Cause I do that sometimes. Unintentionally, of course.


Yeah, I wondered about that too (in my spare time when I wasn't obsessing about every other aspect of this campaign.) You and I have both consistently scraped the bottom of those long lists from the first day of our respective campaigns. Weird, huh? I mean, they didn't have time to base it on anything in the beginning, and it hasn't changed with H&T status, or any new arrivals coming or going in either category. It also doesn't seem to have anything to do with any other categories listed under any of the other books with us. I've been consoling myself with the fact that I'm in really good company .


----------



## Ricky Corum

Hi everyone My name is Ricky Corum and I currently have a book in a Kindle Scout Campaign. The Bicycle Gang.

I have 7 days left and was in the Hot and Trending for 44 hrs out of 528 so far with 1,078 views as of 7:00 a.m. this morning.

My biggest issues is that I belong to a couple hundred Facebook Book Groups and as I started posting to them on the first day of my campaign Facebook block me for 15 days from posting to them. I was able to post again starting Dec the 9Th and they block me again Dec 12 until Dec 29Th. My campaign ends Dec 24, 2015. I'm not real sure what I did wrong they don't respond to any of my emails. Anyway I hope I can gain some support from this group.

Here is my link if you like to Nominate it to be published http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2

Thanks Ricky Corum


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Ricky Corum said:


> Here is my link if you like to Nominate it to be published http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2
> 
> Thanks Ricky Corum


Welcome, Ricky! I look forward to checking out your book in the campaign. I'm sorry I don't have any wisdom to share about FB and blocking.


----------



## blancheking

They updated my cover for Luncinda on the Roof 








---- to this ---->









I photoshoped 6 images together, but it's colorful now


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> They updated my cover for Luncinda on the Roof
> . . .
> 
> I photoshoped 6 images together, but it's colorful now


Pretty in Pink!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

blancheking said:


> They updated my cover for Luncinda on the Roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---- to this ---->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I photoshoped 6 images together, but it's colorful now


Ooooh, I like!!!


----------



## geronl

James P. Sumner said:


> Makes sense, but there's probably still a big onus on the author as well. I'm going to hammer my mailing list and do some paid promotion myself. I'm assuming books they choose are put up for pre-order for at least a month before release?


good luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Facebook Event -- my experience

So I didn't really mean to do this yet, but it sort of happened . . .

My 300-500 friends on FB include people from the schools and churches I've been associated with, clients/students, fellow homeschoolers, high school and college buddies, and friends from each of the half-dozen communities I've lived in the last thirty years. Most of them know me as a "writing teacher," but I've never written anything for publishing to this point (other than curriculum I distribute among students, e.g.).

I have a page on FB for RosetteBook.com and have only 27 likes, though I get a hundred on my private page every time I mention the book. I have similar very poor engagement with a page for my business (Writing Assessment Services). So every time I post to one of these pages I also post to my regular page. That's where I get exposure.

I saw E.B.Brown's great FB Event (and writeup on her blog or here or both) and crafted one of my own but didn't really invite anyone. It just kind of automatically propagated to about fifteen of my 400-something regular FB friends. But it also went to some of their friends, which added about 150! And then I couldn't resist. I'd remembered E.B.B.'s note about it seeming to top out at 400-something invites and I started inviting people I thought might not have me on their regular feeds, and then I did more, and more, and finally I'd done my entire Friends list.

In the end, without paying for any boost for my Event ( https://www.facebook.com/events/158533571172062/ ) I had *1.3K Reached (320 Friends, 980 Friends of Friends), 284 Viewed (22%), 81 Engaged with "Interested" or "Going" (29% of Viewed, 6% of Reached).* Many of these had already gone to Scout and nominated me, and my statistics the first couple of days testify to that. I asked them (in the description of the Event) to go ahead and say "Going" if they had already gone, and that "Going" just meant checking it out, not necessarily nominating me.

In the end, *2% (17 people) of Friends of Friends were Engaged in some way, and 20% (64 people) of Friends were Engaged in some way.* I am guessing about *80 people were new views *(over the average of the previous few days) that day.

My Event was crafted in a chatty way for friends or acquaintances, and if I were to repurpose it I'd make it more "commercial" for an unconnected audience. It strikes me that an Event is not what I want for an ad on FB, and I want to save up for when it looks like I might need it. It occurs to me that a good time for promoting is Christmas Day or the day after, when people have new Kindles they want to fill up, and the same with New Year's, when they have a day off. (My campaign ends 1/10.)

Thoughts? Thanks for sharing your stats, too!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

greatbrit said:


> Let me clear up how to do the signature link, as it's got a bit messy:
> 
> Putting your link into the signature:
> 
> 1) Lets assume your book is up for nomination on Scout. So, I'll use mine as an example, I click on my book and it takes me to this URL:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZN465MRQH62Y
> 
> 2) Now, I right click on the book cover and I get an option (in Firefox, yours may be different): "Copy image location", which I select. Now, paste that link (I use <Ctrl> V to paste) into your browser's URL, and hit <enter>. I get this:
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/ZN465MRQH62Y/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_2._SY300_.jpg
> 
> Now you have all you need:
> 
> 3) Go to your profile:
> 
> KBoards
> Profile of <your name>
> Forum Profile
> 
> Then stick this in your signature area, replacing my links with yours, changing the nomination wording if you like, and removing the ZZZZ (so urlZZZZ becomes url and imgZZZZ becomes img : !!!Make sure to keep the space after img !!! I had to use the ZZZZ to get this to post here correctly):
> 
> Up for Nomination on Kindle Scout: [urlZZZZ=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZN465MRQH62Y]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Thank you!
> 
> Let us know if you get stuck.
> 
> Paul


Thanks so much for these easy instructions


----------



## David Blake

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Facebook Event -- my experience
> 
> So I didn't really mean to do this yet, but it sort of happened . . .
> 
> My 300-500 friends on FB include people from the schools and churches I've been associated with, clients/students, fellow homeschoolers, high school and college buddies, and friends from each of the half-dozen communities I've lived in the last thirty years. Most of them know me as a "writing teacher," but I've never written anything for publishing to this point (other than curriculum I distribute among students, e.g.).
> 
> I have a page on FB for RosetteBook.com and have only 27 likes, though I get a hundred on my private page every time I mention the book. I have similar very poor engagement with a page for my business (Writing Assessment Services). So every time I post to one of these pages I also post to my regular page. That's where I get exposure.
> 
> I saw E.B.Brown's great FB Event (and writeup on her blog or here or both) and crafted one of my own but didn't really invite anyone. It just kind of automatically propagated to about fifteen of my 400-something regular FB friends. But it also went to some of their friends, which added about 150! And then I couldn't resist. I'd remembered E.B.B.'s note about it seeming to top out at 400-something invites and I started inviting people I thought might not have me on their regular feeds, and then I did more, and more, and finally I'd done my entire Friends list.
> 
> In the end, without paying for any boost for my Event ( https://www.facebook.com/events/158533571172062/ ) I had *1.3K Reached (320 Friends, 980 Friends of Friends), 284 Viewed (22%), 81 Engaged with "Interested" or "Going" (29% of Viewed, 6% of Reached).* Many of these had already gone to Scout and nominated me, and my statistics the first couple of days testify to that. I asked them (in the description of the Event) to go ahead and say "Going" if they had already gone, and that "Going" just meant checking it out, not necessarily nominating me.
> 
> In the end, *2% (17 people) of Friends of Friends were Engaged in some way, and 20% (64 people) of Friends were Engaged in some way.* I am guessing about *80 people were new views *(over the average of the previous few days) that day.
> 
> My Event was crafted in a chatty way for friends or acquaintances, and if I were to repurpose it I'd make it more "commercial" for an unconnected audience. It strikes me that an Event is not what I want for an ad on FB, and I want to save up for when it looks like I might need it. It occurs to me that a good time for promoting is Christmas Day or the day after, when people have new Kindles they want to fill up, and the same with New Year's, when they have a day off. (My campaign ends 1/10.)
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks for sharing your stats, too!


Really good post this - thank you!

Great idea for a book launch or a promo as well!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Ricky Corum said:


> Hi everyone My name is Ricky Corum and I currently have a book in a Kindle Scout Campaign. The Bicycle Gang.
> 
> I have 7 days left and was in the Hot and Trending for 44 hrs out of 528 so far with 1,078 views as of 7:00 a.m. this morning.
> 
> My biggest issues is that I belong to a couple hundred Facebook Book Groups and as I started posting to them on the first day of my campaign Facebook block me for 15 days from posting to them. I was able to post again starting Dec the 9Th and they block me again Dec 12 until Dec 29Th. My campaign ends Dec 24, 2015. I'm not real sure what I did wrong they don't respond to any of my emails. Anyway I hope I can gain some support from this group.
> 
> Hey, Ricky! Welcome! I'm new here too! On FB create an event-include a link to your KS campaign but only invite about 1/3 of your friend list initially and make it random- do not go down the list in order when it pops up- FB blocked my event that I tried to do on my Author page. Fortunately for me, I had a personal page. Set your event so that friends can invite other friends and add to it each day. That should give you some exposure! It will also get you around the blocking. Good luck!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Ricky Corum said:


> Hi everyone My name is Ricky Corum and I currently have a book in a Kindle Scout Campaign. The Bicycle Gang.
> 
> I have 7 days left and was in the Hot and Trending for 44 hrs out of 528 so far with 1,078 views as of 7:00 a.m. this morning.
> 
> My biggest issues is that I belong to a couple hundred Facebook Book Groups and as I started posting to them on the first day of my campaign Facebook block me for 15 days from posting to them. I was able to post again starting Dec the 9Th and they block me again Dec 12 until Dec 29Th. My campaign ends Dec 24, 2015. I'm not real sure what I did wrong they don't respond to any of my emails. Anyway I hope I can gain some support from this group.
> 
> Here is my link if you like to Nominate it to be published http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2
> 
> Thanks Ricky Corum


Hey, Ricky! Welcome! I'm new here too! On FB create an event-include a link to your KS campaign but only invite about 1/3 of your friend list initially and make it random- do not go down the list in order when it pops up- FB blocked my event that I tried to do on my Author page. Fortunately for me, I had a personal page. Set your event so that friends can invite other friends and add to it each day. That should give you some exposure! It will also get you around the blocking. Good luck!


----------



## David Blake

Does anyone know how to embolden text with the Amazon book description? 
Like James has done here: http://www.amazon.com/True-Conviction-Action-Thriller-Adrian-ebook/dp/B00IC46HYO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Facebook Event -- my experience...


Thanks Cindy for the detailed write-up, and thanks to others who have suggested this idea. Very cool.

Does anyone know if two people with separate FB accounts can do a joint event?

EDIT: Found the answer.



> How can I add more hosts to my event?
> 
> Only an event host can add more hosts to their event. To add a host, click Edit at the top right of the event and then add names to the Co-hosts field.
> 
> Hosts can also invite more people to an event and edit event details. When you create an event, you're automatically listed as the host.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Great results Cindy! I know Jeanne is doing fabulous as well with the event thing. It's a great way to get it out there without having to pay for FB ads, especially when you ask people to invite others. I haven't used any paid FB ads for this campaign yet & that makes me happy, so I can save the paid ads for when it is actually published (via Scout or by KDP).  I've had concerns about exhausting my marketing options during the campaign & having nothing left when my book is in sale, so the FB event method was a lifesaver.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ebbrown said:


> Great results Cindy! . . . I've had concerns about exhausting my marketing options during the campaign & having nothing left when my book is in sale, so the FB event method was a lifesaver.


Thanks! So many have been so generous here with stats I was glad I might have something useful to share.  And I know what you mean about exhausting the options. Not only have I been working on this project INSTEAD of teaching this school year, but I've also spent a few thousand getting to this point (including a research trip to Michigan to see where Rosette lived and meet people connected to her). The good news is that my mother, who wanted me to "write this book," left me a little money when she died over two years ago, so she helped make it possible!

Christmas is skimpy around here this year, I'm sayin' . . .


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Great results Cindy! I know Jeanne is doing fabulous as well with the event thing. It's a great way to get it out there without having to pay for FB ads, especially when you ask people to invite others. I haven't used any paid FB ads for this campaign yet & that makes me happy, so I can save the paid ads for when it is actually published (via Scout or by KDP). I've had concerns about exhausting my marketing options during the campaign & having nothing left when my book is in sale, so the FB event method was a lifesaver.


My family is HUGE (I am one of 7 & my husband is one of 8 ) so I had tons of FB friend shares on the invite- I started with somewhere around 150 invited- the total invites are at 1160 right now- many, many friends and family shared it. I haven't paid to boost yet. It's worked out great and has beat the system on FB- for the time being.  I just hit the halfway mark and envy those that have campaigns ending! My F5 key is well worn too! I did blog about the experience a few days back! https://jeannemcnamee.wordpress.com/ Fingers crossed for those ending ... and wine offerings for those trudging forward!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Pamela Keyes said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that too (in my spare time when I wasn't obsessing about every other aspect of this campaign.) You and I have both consistently scraped the bottom of those long lists from the first day of our respective campaigns. Weird, huh? I mean, they didn't have time to base it on anything, in the beginning, and it hasn't changed with H&T status, or any new arrivals coming or going in either category. It also doesn't seem to have anything to do with any other categories listed under any of the other books with us. I've been consoling myself with the fact that I'm in really good company .


I have been watching this since EB posted earlier... you two are definitely not rotating around... my campaign in the same category has moved. So strange...unless that means you've each been selected already- so they are not giving away any more of your free books- thus buried you at the bottom?  Nothing has moved in or out of the new category "Seasons readings" either.... as far as I've noticed. Have noms for both of you (Pam and EB) best of luck... glad this surmising / obsessing /fretting is almost over for both of you!


----------



## Ricky Corum

Sounds like a great idea to get around the Facebook Blocking issue. I will need to try it.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it.

Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## Ricky Corum

I just nominated two books.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I have been watching this since EB posted earlier... you two are definitely not rotating around... my campaign in the same category has moved. So strange...unless that means you've each been selected already- so they are not giving away any more of your free books- thus buried you at the bottom?  Nothing has moved in or out of the new category "Seasons readings" either.... as far as I've noticed. Have noms for both of you (Pam and EB) best of luck... glad this surmising / obsessing /fretting is almost over for both of you!


Thanks, Jeanne! I think it's all quite amusing, regardless of any real or imagined structure to it. (For all of us except for poor James, who is totally unamused during his final moments now, fingernails chewed down to the bone, which will look pretty silly when he's high-fiving everyone tomorrow.) So, I looked at the category samples a few minutes ago on the KS home page. A new launch (from yesterday) called The Dairy Farm (with the word "Sample" oddly emblazoned across the cover) is featured first in every one of the following categories: Literature & Fiction, Mystery, Thriller, & Suspense, Romance, AND Teen & Young Adult. Now, I haven't yet looked at the blurb or first 5000, so it's possibly a super awesome book that rocks the competition in every category except Sci-Fi/Fantasy. Maybe it's a plant. Maybe it's totally random chance. But when the rest of the books rotated a few minutes ago, IT DIDN'T MOVE in a single category. Sorry, Ron Workman, if it's your book, I'm honestly not making fun of you, and I am about to go take a real look at the book.

[INSERT EDIT: I did just look at it, and The Dairy Farm looks like a very compelling and tragic literary work about the horrors of the Vietnam War. It looks like a great book, which I will probably nominate. But the category placements seem even more bewildering....]

But I AM making fun of this great little OCD group, and how we all, as writers, are compelled to notice all these little details and analyze them to death and write about them in even greater detail. It's part of our disease, I guess. So, here's my theory: One of us -- one of the members on this forum -- is really a KS operative, sent here to spy on us, and they're toying with us and gathering up everything we write. They plan to make this blog into their own bestselling series someday. Cindy and Kimberly -- it's up to you two come up with a punny title-play for the Kindle Scouters or The Trending Hotties or .... They're counting on you.


----------



## KGGiarratano

How about..."Kindling Your KS Obsession"?
or "Trend Obsessors"?
"Trend For Yourself on Kindle Scout"?


----------



## KishSquared

Pamela Keyes said:


> So, here's my theory: One of us -- one of the members on this forum -- is really a KS operative, sent here to spy on us, and they're toying with us and gathering up everything we write. They plan to make this blog into their own bestselling series someday.


This has to be Richard or Paul


----------



## greatbrit

KishSquared said:


> This has to be Richard or Paul


Chapter 96:

"Oy Rich mate, I fink they are on to us."

"Nah mate they aint got a clue, they'se writers init."


----------



## Pamela Keyes

I've just thought of something new to obsess about. (Whew -- I was getting a little worried since I went through the entire night last night without waking up to hit "refresh" on my iPhone. Well, maybe only once. Or twice.) But that got me thinking, if I check my own page 24 times in one day at exactly fifteen minutes past the hour to see if it's hot yet, or still hot, or no longer hot (admit it, you guys do it too) and refresh it thirty seconds later to make sure I got it right the first time, and my next-morning stats show that I had 48 page views, does that mean that no one besides me actually even looked at it?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Kindle Scouters--a fine title. 
Trend for Yourself--lotsa fun!
I think we need something with "Kindling" in it . . .
And by the way, "Kindle" is SUCH a great name for the product!!!! Especially a softly glowing paperwhite, in a deep purple leather perfect-fit case, like mine. Aaaahhh

And I love the Chapter 96 snippet!
Off to bed . . . as soon as I check H&T!


----------



## David Blake

Paul and I both live in London as KGB spies, but the Kremlin doesn't pay very well so we have to work as KS operatives on the side. 

Sorry guys. We should have told you before, but that's the nature of being a spy, you're supposed to keep it a secret.

Please don't tell anyone that we work for the KGB. If they found out I'd mentioned it to the KBoard community they'd probably take away my Christmas bonus, and then kill me.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Richard Blackah said:


> Does anyone know how to embolden text with the Amazon book description?
> Like James has done here: http://www.amazon.com/True-Conviction-Action-Thriller-Adrian-ebook/dp/B00IC46HYO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


That used to look better before Amazon changed the layout of their product pages...

When you're typing in your book description, you can insert HTML tags before and after words/sentences. So, those examples on mine as the 
* and *
tags, which used to make them big and orange - a little trick to make the average browser think Amazon made the page, thus giving more credibility to the product. Now it's just bold. There are loads of blogs about HTML tags online - I taught myself, and only know the bare minimum if I'm honest.


----------



## Steve Vernon

THE KINDLE SCOUT LAW!

On my Kindle Scout honor I promise to do my best, to do my duty to the Mob and Kindle, to help other Kindle Scout Campaigners at all times, and to obey all of the laws of the Kindle Scout pack!

(And yes, I was a Leaping Wolf - which meant that I earned EVERY star and badge back when I was in Cub Scouts - a hundred years ago or so. In fact, I was the LAST Leaping Wolf in Northern Ontario, or so my Cub Scout Leader told me as she presented me with the Leaping Wolf badge - a hundred years ago or so. Wish I'd hung onto that dang badge...)

Here is Friday morning's Kindle Scout list. James P. Sumner is now twisting in the wind.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
2 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
6 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
10 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
14 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
14 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
15 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
16 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
17 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
20 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
21 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
22 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
27 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone. This job gets trickier every morning.

And Richard - I signed up for the KGB - but I failed the spelling examination when I forgot that classic rule "K before G except before B".


----------



## sarahdalton

This thread cracks me up! 

Thanks Steve for adding me to the list. 

I think the first day went okay. I managed to get on hot and trending for about 14 hours. I was in it most of yesterday until about 10pm UK time. Then when I woke up this morning I went back in about 9am. I'm wondering if it might become an issue me being on UK time. Unless I change my sleeping pattern (yeah right, lol!) I doubt I'll be able to promote during the busiest US hours. 

I guess I'll find out! I got my Thunderclap set up. I forgot that getting people to support it is a lot like pulling teeth!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Steve Vernon said:


> James P. Sumner is now twisting in the wind.


James P. Sumner is running out of nails!! Being in the UK, the campaign finished at 5am GMT, and I woke up to an e-mail from the Kindle Scout team, which immediately made me all a-quiver! But it was just the one saying the campaign's ended and it'll be "the next few business days" when they make their decision.

I'll post a screenshot of my final stats when they update, and keep everyone posted as to what happens next.

Massive thank you to everyone for their help and support!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

greatbrit said:


> Chapter 96:
> 
> "Oy Rich mate, I fink they are on to us."
> 
> "Nah mate they aint got a clue, they'se writers init."


LOL


----------



## sarahdalton

James P. Sumner said:


> James P. Sumner is running out of nails!! Being in the UK, the campaign finished at 5am GMT, and I woke up to an e-mail from the Kindle Scout team, which immediately made me all a-quiver! But it was just the one saying the campaign's ended and it'll be "the next few business days" when they make their decision.
> 
> I'll post a screenshot of my final stats when they update, and keep everyone posted as to what happens next.
> 
> Massive thank you to everyone for their help and support!


Good luck!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Okay, final page update of the campaign, so wanted to post a screenshot of my stats for you all....

How do I insert images into a post? Haha!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Steve Vernon said:


> I think I've got everyone. This job gets trickier every morning.
> 
> And Richard - I signed up for the KGB - but I failed the spelling examination when I forgot that classic rule "K before G except before B".


Ha. L before O except after L. I fink I gots it now.

And thank you so much for doing The Law and The List every day, Steve. You are our savior (secret hit-man or not) in these last few nail-to-the-bone biting days.

1) Remember to breathe, James.
2) Jack WILL make you do it, E.B. You don't really go by E.B., do you? 'Fess up.... (Although I knew a guy in architecture school whose first name was truly H. Can you imagine spending your life being called Aitch? Sounds like a character with chronic allergies)
3) Here's hoping The Prophecy has some real magic....
4) Time to Gang up on Ricky.


----------



## James P. Sumner

James P. Sumner said:


> Okay, final page update of the campaign, so wanted to post a screenshot of my stats for you all....
> 
> How do I insert images into a post? Haha!


Never mind... found the topic on the forums! So, here's my final stats:










I'm happy with that - just hope it's enough to impress Amazon! Will keep everyone posted on whatever happens next anyway.


----------



## sarahdalton

I'd be happy with that too! Amazing stats!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

James P. Sumner said:


> Never mind... found the topic on the forums! So, here's my final stats


Holy Cow, James. You are making me feel entirely inadequate.... 

James, can you show us your chart on views per day and the ratio of views from within & without KS? I promise to also reveal all when my time comes, although it won't be as impressive as yours. Pam


----------



## James P. Sumner

Pamela Keyes said:


> Holy Cow, James. You are making me feel entirely inadequate....


Haha! Sorry! It's normally me battling a feeling of inadequacy, but that's not really a writing issue...


----------



## KishSquared

That's INCREDIBLE, James!  I've not seen anyone boast 2K views, and you almost cracked 3K! Very well done - Amazon should have a hard time passing this one up, but, KS contract or not, you'll clearly be doing fine with your book.


----------



## James P. Sumner

KishSquared said:


> That's INCREDIBLE, James! I've not seen anyone boast 2K views, and you almost cracked 3K! Very well done - Amazon should have a hard time passing this one up, but, KS contract or not, you'll clearly be doing fine with your book.


Thanks, Kish. I wasn't sure how this performance ranked in terms of effectiveness. I thought the figures were good, but then I thought, if the people getting selected have upwards of 5,000 views or something, it probably won't look that impressive to the KS Team. I've heard people say they had a nearly all of their 720 hours in H&T, and I had a big deep during my third week, so I wasn't sure if that was an indication of anything.

Finger's crossed, even if they say no, I should get a decent launch. My readership have been chomping at the bit for this 5th book for weeks - they've been very patient! Haha!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

James P. Sumner said:


> I've heard people say they had a nearly all of their 720 hours in H&T, and I had a big deep during my third week, so I wasn't sure if that was an indication of anything.


My H&T also went entirely flat (although it was the second run for me) during the same period that yours did. It was right when those 17 new campaigns were launched all at once, remember? You 17 newcomers all stayed H&T for several days, which zapped the rest of us (except Killer Jack, from what I remember). Although some, like Cindy, are still as hot as ever.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Yeah, I saw mention of a large influx of newcomers during my campaign. I know things like that play a part... I'm a little worried, because including me, there was 13 titles finishing yesterday, which I think is a pretty crowded group. There's only 2 others besides me in my genre, but I don't know if things like that affect KS' decision - if they're limited to only take 1 or 2 each group or something.


----------



## David Blake

Steve Vernon said:


> And Richard - I signed up for the KGB - but I failed the spelling examination when I forgot that classic rule "K before G except before B".


I think the rule is actually, "i before e, except after d", but now that Planet Earth has spell-check, I'm fairly sure nobody gives a toss, except teachers, but they don't count.


----------



## David Blake

sarahdalton said:


> I guess I'll find out! I got my Thunderclap set up. I forgot that getting people to support it is a lot like pulling teeth!


No Sarah, pulling teeth is like pulling teeth. Getting people to support a Thunderclap is something completely different.


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Never mind... found the topic on the forums! So, here's my final stats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with that - just hope it's enough to impress Amazon! Will keep everyone posted on whatever happens next anyway.


Is that it?

I'm not sure they're going to read the first paragraph with that.

I read in a thread somewhere that if your viewing figures don't melt Amazon's servers then you don't get a look, sorry.

Also being British will stand against you. They've never forgiven us for using the word Football to describe a game where you kick a ball with your feet, instead of carrying it around like a wet baby.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Richard Blackah said:


> Is that it?
> 
> I'm not sure they're going to read the first paragraph with that.
> 
> I read in a thread somewhere that if your viewing figures don't melt Amazon's servers then you don't get a look, sorry.
> 
> Also being British will stand against you. They've never forgiven us for using the word Football to describe a game where you kick a ball with your feet, instead of carrying it around like a wet baby.


Luckily, the frankly mind-blowing amount of sarcasm in your post will be lost on them, at least


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Luckily, the frankly mind-blowing amount of sarcasm in your post will be lost on them, at least


I just remembered that my Amazon account did go down yesterday at around tea time, so you should be alright.


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Luckily, the frankly mind-blowing amount of sarcasm in your post will be lost on them, at least


Also your stories all take place in America, and never refer to the backwards game they call Soccer, so again, you may be OK, as long as they don't check your Amazon profile!


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> Luckily, the frankly mind-blowing amount of sarcasm in your post will be lost on them, at least


However, I suggest you change your Amazon profile to say that you moved to New York yesterday, and stick up a new address.


----------



## Ricky Corum

Thanks for getting my book The Bicycle Gang on the list I really appreciate it.

Only 6 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1138 views to date.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press.

All I can say is WOW Richard I only have 44 hrs on the H&T out of a possible 552. This is a stressful process.

Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Pamela Keyes said:


> I've just thought of something new to obsess about. (Whew -- I was getting a little worried since I went through the entire night last night without waking up to hit "refresh" on my iPhone. Well, maybe only once. Or twice.) But that got me thinking, if I check my own page 24 times in one day at exactly fifteen minutes past the hour to see if it's hot yet, or still hot, or no longer hot (admit it, you guys do it too) and refresh it thirty seconds later to make sure I got it right the first time, and my next-morning stats show that I had 48 page views, does that mean that no one besides me actually even looked at it?


Well, that is a good question. Now I'm afraid to look...or not to look!!!   bahaha!!
And yeah, I've grown accustomed to answering to EB, even IRL, haha. Weird. So if you shout Beth or EB at me, I'll know you're talking to me. 



James P. Sumner said:


> Yeah, I saw mention of a large influx of newcomers during my campaign. I know things like that play a part... I'm a little worried, because including me, there was 13 titles finishing yesterday, which I think is a pretty crowded group. There's only 2 others besides me in my genre, but I don't know if things like that affect KS' decision - if they're limited to only take 1 or 2 each group or something.


I wonder about that, too, if there's some sort of minimum or maximum they can pick from each group ending during a certain period.











James P. Sumner said:


> I'm happy with that - just hope it's enough to impress Amazon! Will keep everyone posted on whatever happens next anyway.


You rocked it, James. That's all you can do. Rooting for ya, man!!!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Ricky Corum said:


> Thanks for getting my book The Bicycle Gang on the list I really appreciate it.
> 
> Only 6 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1138 views to date.
> 
> Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press.
> 
> All I can say is WOW Richard I only have 44 hrs on the H&T out of a possible 552. This is a stressful process.
> 
> Thanks
> Ricky Corum


Ricky, I'll be voting for you!


----------



## KishSquared

James P. Sumner said:


> I've heard people say they had a nearly all of their 720 hours in H&T, and I had a big deep during my third week, so I wasn't sure if that was an indication of anything.


I've seen people get published with <150 hours in H&T. We all stare at the H&T hours, but H&T =/= nominations. Amazon clearly cares more about the quality of a book + nominations in SOME fashion.

Still, I'd be worried if you had 541 hours in H&T and 541 page views. 2900 views likely means lots of nominations, which seems like a slam dunk for Amazon. Or a goalie-less goal or whatever lingo you Brits use to describe sure things


----------



## N.Luckourt

Steve Vernon said:


> Well - my wife was all set to go to work this morning but I put my foot down and told her to stay at home and heal up. She has got a bucket-load of sick time and a VERY understanding boss.
> 
> Most bosses I have ever dealt with are all "Go to work if you are dying. Go to work if you have the plague. Go to work if you are carrying a large dose of nuclear radiation. Don't make me call out the whipmaster on you!"
> 
> Me, I look around my office and I hear people hacking and coughing in the cubicles like Hank Williams coughing in Leonard Cohen's The Tower of Song and I think to myself how very much the word "coughing" sounds like "coffin" and I grit my teeth and hold my breath just a little bit longer.
> 
> 
> I just got back from the grocery store. Picked up some tins of highly-spiced soup for my darling's cold - as well as some garlic bread and some ice cream for her throat. I go to work this afternoon but I have tomorrow and Saturday off.
> 
> Here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT A Necessary Kill by James P. Sumner
> 2 days left Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 3 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 7 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
> 11 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 15 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 15 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 16 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 17 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 18 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 21 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 22 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 23 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 28 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 
> Remember - we have ALL got problems. Some of us don't whine about it on Facebook, is all.


Hope your wife is feeling better! Sounds like you are taking good care of her.

And to EB-- best of luck as you wrap up. Read your excerpt and can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Nicole, I just got a chance to read about _Expert Witness_ this morning--well done! You grabbed me!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

James P. Sumner said:


> Never mind... found the topic on the forums! So, here's my final stats:
> . . .
> 
> I'm happy with that - just hope it's enough to impress Amazon! Will keep everyone posted on whatever happens next anyway.


Beautiful work, James! I'm grateful for all the H&T hours I have so far, but I know my slow-paced literary fiction isn't quite as grabbing or as much of an impulse-purchase candidate as the funny, exciting, thrilling, suspenseful, romantic competition. But when KS added the fiction/literature category recently they gave me an opportunity to try. I didn't even know of the expansion of categories until a few weeks ago!

Every couple of days I'm trying to think, "Where can I find more people to tell about ROSETTE?" Today it was LinkedIn, where I have a lot of connections but rarely post nor read. We shall see! I'll report here when I know. I have a little bit of "tail" on my FB Event, but not enough to change numbers from what I wrote yesterday.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

N.Luckourt said:


> Hope your wife is feeling better! Sounds like you are taking good care of her.
> 
> And to EB-- best of luck as you wrap up. Read your excerpt and can't wait to read the rest!


And Nicole -- I keep meaning to tell you how much I love your cover. You've been on my saved list since your book launched...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> THE KINDLE SCOUT LAW!
> 
> On my Kindle Scout honor I promise to do my best, to do my duty to the Mob and Kindle, to help other Kindle Scout Campaigners at all times, and to obey all of the laws of the Kindle Scout pack!


I pledge. I'm grateful for you keeping this list for us every day, Steve!


----------



## James P. Sumner

KishSquared said:


> I've seen people get published with <150 hours in H&T. We all stare at the H&T hours, but H&T =/= nominations. Amazon clearly cares more about the quality of a book + nominations in SOME fashion.
> 
> Still, I'd be worried if you had 541 hours in H&T and 541 page views. 2900 views likely means lots of nominations, which seems like a slam dunk for Amazon. Or a goalie-less goal or whatever lingo you Brits use to describe sure things


I hope you're right - I'm confident the stats are alright, but I've enough experience with Amazon to not take anything for granted. I worry that the fact there was 13 (including mine) all finishing together might put them off being too open-minded in the selection process...


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Well, that is a good question. Now I'm afraid to look...or not to look!!!   bahaha!!
> And yeah, I've grown accustomed to answering to EB, even IRL, haha. Weird. So if you shout Beth or EB at me, I'll know you're talking to me.


I call you EB so much on FB Twitter Etc... I ran in to my brother in law at the Christmas parade and told him how much "EB" had helped me get through this nerve wracking process... lol... he just went with it


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> Haha! Sorry! It's normally me battling a feeling of inadequacy, but that's not really a writing issue...


  haha- I think the inadequacy issue is for a different forum  Nice finish- great stats- great product... can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I call you EB so much on FB Twitter Etc... I ran in to my brother in law at the Christmas parade and told him how much "EB" had helped me get through this nerve wracking process... lol... he just went with it


Awww, tell that BIL of yours I said *smooch*. Wish him all kinds of the best stuff in life.


----------



## bookly

So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings. I thought rejections were supposed to arrive at 4:00 am?

Anyway, although my stats were not very impressive, the fact that they took so long to come to a decision (7 days!), kept my hopes up. At least it seems that maybe they didn't reject it out of hand, and must have given it at least some consideration. I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.

Thanks for the support, everyone! Although I mostly lurked here, I'm pretty sure the votes from kboarders raised my hours in H&T, and I surely have learned a lot. I hope to publish before the new year.

Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game!

CJ


----------



## tamaraheiner

they did take a long time with yours, didn't they? I nominated it and still haven't received the rejection email. Sad for you.  wish I knew the secrets.


----------



## tamaraheiner

So I just found this forum. I just hit the two-week mark in my kindle scout campaign and I'm nervous as all get-out. Just want this thing to be over, to be perfectly honest! I can't wait to pick everyone's brains and see how this worked for you. Here's a link to my campaign, and I'm off to update my signature and add a link to it! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AANGH65P8YLB


----------



## bookly

tamaraheiner said:


> So I just found this forum. I just hit the two-week mark in my kindle scout campaign and I'm nervous as all get-out. Just want this thing to be over, to be perfectly honest! I can't wait to pick everyone's brains and see how this worked for you. Here's a link to my campaign, and I'm off to update my signature and add a link to it! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AANGH65P8YLB


You have my vote, Tamara!


----------



## Ricky Corum

I have a question I went in yesterday and nominated two books to be published. Does that mean I can only nominate one additional book. Or can I nominate three books each time I click on as long as I don't nominate the same book twice?

Only 6 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1138 nominations to date.
Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press.

Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## tamaraheiner

bookly said:


> You have my vote, Tamara!


thank you! You had mine. Still sad you didn't make it. Makes me even more nervous.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Ricky Corum said:


> I have a question I went in yesterday and nominated two books to be published. Does that mean I can only nominate one additional book. Or can I nominate three books each time I click on as long as I don't nominate the same book twice?
> 
> Only 6 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1138 nominations to date.
> Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press.
> 
> Thanks
> Ricky Corum


yeah, from what can see, you can only nominate three at a time. I'm waiting for one to drop off tomorrow so I can nominate more books. How do you know how many nominations you have?

On a totally unrelated note, can someone help me with my signature? I got the link to work on my picture for my kindle scout campaign, but some of you have a really cool ones with big lettering that says "read my excerpt here" and stuff. I'm so not techy savvy and would love to know how to do that!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Awww, tell that BIL of yours I said *smooch*. Wish him all kinds of the best stuff in life.


I will... he'll blush!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Hi Tamara! 
I read your excerpt and got sucked in right away. Best of luck!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings. I thought rejections were supposed to arrive at 4:00 am?
> 
> Anyway, although my stats were not very impressive, the fact that they took so long to come to a decision (7 days!), kept my hopes up. At least it seems that maybe they didn't reject it out of hand, and must have given it at least some consideration. I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! Although I mostly lurked here, I'm pretty sure the votes from kboarders raised my hours in H&T, and I surely have learned a lot. I hope to publish before the new year.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game!
> 
> CJ
> 
> Ugh... so sorry to read this. I have noticed that most - like 9 out of 10- of the books that are offered contracts already have several novels out- with some proven sales. It's likely a marketing decision. I have real concerns about that... and how many books a month in each category they take... because I am ending at the very end of the month this month. You should certainly self-publish... it looks like a great read! Best of luck!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> So I just found this forum. I just hit the two-week mark in my kindle scout campaign and I'm nervous as all get-out. Just want this thing to be over, to be perfectly honest! I can't wait to pick everyone's brains and see how this worked for you. Here's a link to my campaign, and I'm off to update my signature and add a link to it! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AANGH65P8YLB


Welcome my campaign buddy  I feel your angst! There's great information here! A lot of people that understand that F5 key!


----------



## tamaraheiner

KGGiarratano said:


> Hi Tamara!
> I read your excerpt and got sucked in right away. Best of luck!


thank you KG! I have yours saved when I have free nominations again tomorrow!

In the meantime, I think I'll copy the way you did your signature.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings. I thought rejections were supposed to arrive at 4:00 am?
> 
> Anyway, although my stats were not very impressive, the fact that they took so long to come to a decision (7 days!), kept my hopes up. At least it seems that maybe they didn't reject it out of hand, and must have given it at least some consideration. I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! Although I mostly lurked here, I'm pretty sure the votes from kboarders raised my hours in H&T, and I surely have learned a lot. I hope to publish before the new year.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game!
> 
> CJ


Ugh... so sorry to read this. I have noticed that most - like 9 out of 10- of the books that are offered contracts already have several novels out- with some proven sales. It's likely a marketing decision. I have real concerns about that... and how many books a month in each category they take... because I am ending at the very end of the month this month. You should certainly self-publish... it looks like a great read! Best of luck!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Welcome my campaign buddy  I feel your angst! There's great information here! A lot of people that understand that F5 key!


ha ha ha! I saw your name here and was happy to see a familiar face! Now I have something else to check besides the hot list over and over again!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> ha ha ha! I saw your name here and was happy to see a familiar face! Now I have something else to check besides the hot list over and over again!


A lot of understanding and talented souls here- all trying to figure out the KS formula ... and how to survive a campaign. You can now pull up Scout to look at your stats... then report here for group counseling!!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> ha ha ha! I saw your name here and was happy to see a familiar face! Now I have something else to check besides the hot list over and over again!


Oh... saw your question earlier... if you want to know total votes- hover your cursor over your "total page views" on your stats and it gives you the exact amount! As far as how to do all that fancy stuff for your signature here... lol... I had someone else do mine for me! Man... do I have a lot to learn about the marketing end of all this


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Oh... saw your question earlier... if you want to know total votes- hover your cursor over your "total page views" on your stats and it gives you the exact amount! As far as how to do all that fancy stuff for your signature here... lol... I had someone else do mine for me! Man... do I have a lot to learn about the marketing end of all this


yes but page views doesn't necessarily equal votes.... I know a good number of those page views are mine! is there a way to see votes? all I get are page views.


----------



## David Blake

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings. I thought rejections were supposed to arrive at 4:00 am?
> 
> Anyway, although my stats were not very impressive, the fact that they took so long to come to a decision (7 days!), kept my hopes up. At least it seems that maybe they didn't reject it out of hand, and must have given it at least some consideration. I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! Although I mostly lurked here, I'm pretty sure the votes from kboarders raised my hours in H&T, and I surely have learned a lot. I hope to publish before the new year.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game!
> 
> CJ


Very sorry to hear this, but if you self publish and get back to work, I promise you that you'll feel much better in day or two.

I was only rejected last Sunday, was it? Already feels like a month ago!


----------



## David Blake

tamaraheiner said:


> So I just found this forum. I just hit the two-week mark in my kindle scout campaign and I'm nervous as all get-out. Just want this thing to be over, to be perfectly honest! I can't wait to pick everyone's brains and see how this worked for you. Here's a link to my campaign, and I'm off to update my signature and add a link to it! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AANGH65P8YLB


Hi Tamara - enjoy the ride!


----------



## tamaraheiner

so some of you have mentioned Facebook events. Please enlighten me! How do I do this?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> so some of you have mentioned Facebook events. Please enlighten me! How do I do this?


Tamara, if you scroll back a few pages here, I shared yesterday (?) or the day before about how I did mine. Start from your personal FB page or your fan page or your "page" for your book or business if you have that already. "Pages" on FB are not really that helpful for promotion, I find. Most of my friends on my personal page are happy enough to help me promote my novel.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Julia, your debut on Amazon is awesome with all those reviews already!  Excellent!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Nicole, I just got a chance to read about _Expert Witness_ this morning--well done! You grabbed me!


Thank you! It creates an odd mixture of excitement and anxiety to have my first chapters out there and anyone everyone I know reading them...lol. Yours sounds interesting as well. I can't wait to read the excerpt (completing a final mound of papers and then I'm free to finish reading everyone's submissions-  ).


----------



## N.Luckourt

tamaraheiner said:


> So I just found this forum. I just hit the two-week mark in my kindle scout campaign and I'm nervous as all get-out. Just want this thing to be over, to be perfectly honest! I can't wait to pick everyone's brains and see how this worked for you. Here's a link to my campaign, and I'm off to update my signature and add a link to it! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AANGH65P8YLB


Welcome & nice to meet you. I'm right behind you with 16 days left. And I've decided I may be able to swim through the toys all over my house by the time this is over.


----------



## N.Luckourt

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings. I thought rejections were supposed to arrive at 4:00 am?
> 
> Anyway, although my stats were not very impressive, the fact that they took so long to come to a decision (7 days!), kept my hopes up. At least it seems that maybe they didn't reject it out of hand, and must have given it at least some consideration. I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! Although I mostly lurked here, I'm pretty sure the votes from kboarders raised my hours in H&T, and I surely have learned a lot. I hope to publish before the new year.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game!
> 
> CJ


Sorry to hear that. The last time I checked my past nominations, they were still considering it. I think it has to be a good thing that it took that long. The picture you described must be accurate.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

For your Friday afternoon amusement, I posted somewhat tongue-in-cheek on my blog about being in H&T.

Now I Know How the Kardashians Feel


----------



## sarahdalton

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings. I thought rejections were supposed to arrive at 4:00 am?
> 
> Anyway, although my stats were not very impressive, the fact that they took so long to come to a decision (7 days!), kept my hopes up. At least it seems that maybe they didn't reject it out of hand, and must have given it at least some consideration. I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! Although I mostly lurked here, I'm pretty sure the votes from kboarders raised my hours in H&T, and I surely have learned a lot. I hope to publish before the new year.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game!
> 
> CJ


Sorry to hear about the no, CJ. I just wanted to say that I love your cover and the title of your book! I'll look out for it when you publish.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> For your Friday afternoon amusement, I posted somewhat tongue-in-cheek on my blog about being in H&T.
> 
> Now I Know How the Kardashians Feel


That's awesome, Michael! You're a great writer, and I love your cover--perfect vibe. I'm not a baseball fan, but I plan to nominate you anyway! ;-) Thanks for the stats, too--very helpful.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> For your Friday afternoon amusement, I posted somewhat tongue-in-cheek on my blog about being in H&T.
> 
> Now I Know How the Kardashians Feel


Lol. I needed some amusement right now. Luckily (unluckily?) my hot and trending days have been spread out unevenly, so I had the experience of not being hot early on. Now I just start to sweat more when I'm off for too long.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings. I thought rejections were supposed to arrive at 4:00 am?
> 
> Anyway, although my stats were not very impressive, the fact that they took so long to come to a decision (7 days!), kept my hopes up. At least it seems that maybe they didn't reject it out of hand, and must have given it at least some consideration. I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! Although I mostly lurked here, I'm pretty sure the votes from kboarders raised my hours in H&T, and I surely have learned a lot. I hope to publish before the new year.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still in the waiting game!
> 
> CJ


Aww crap. I'm sorry to hear that CJ. I hope you'll let us know when you publish. I thought for sure you were in.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Sorry, CJ.

Just refilled my nominations. Good luck to everyone coping with holiday festivities AND Kindle Scouting!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

N.Luckourt said:


> Lol. I needed some amusement right now. Luckily (unluckily?) my hot and trending days have been spread out unevenly, so I had the experience of not being hot early on. Now I just start to sweat more when I'm off for too long.


Same with me, same with me....


----------



## Pamela Keyes

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings.
> I like to picture the KS team wrangling over it, with one editor loving it, but sadly, being the underling of the one who didn't.
> CJ


I love the image you invoke, and I'm so sorry you didn't make it. It sounded like a very good premise....


----------



## Pamela Keyes

tamaraheiner said:


> So I just found this forum. I just hit the two-week mark in my kindle scout campaign and I'm nervous as all get-out. Just want this thing to be over, to be perfectly honest! I can't wait to pick everyone's brains and see how this worked for you. Here's a link to my campaign, and I'm off to update my signature and add a link to it! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AANGH65P8YLB


Tamara, welcome. You've been on my saved list since the first day your campaign started. You have a very intriguing blurb: "Life is more than just breathing." It sucked me in right away!


----------



## wuezili

My book SPARKLE has ten days left, it hasn't even gotten on the hot and trending list once.  Now, I'm stuck waiting for a at least two weeks for the campaign to end for what seems to be an inevitable conclusion.  It would be nice if I could just pull out now, rather than having to twiddle my thumbs.


----------



## wuezili

I guess I should be grateful that they put me on that "Season's Readings" page.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Ricky Corum said:



> I have a question I went in yesterday and nominated two books to be published. Does that mean I can only nominate one additional book. Or can I nominate three books each time I click on as long as I don't nominate the same book twice?
> 
> Only 6 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1138 nominations to date.
> Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press.
> 
> Thanks
> Ricky Corum


Ricky, you can only nominate three books at a time. When a campaign is done for a book you nominated, that "slot" becomes free. If that book was chosen, you get a free copy, and with your free slot, you can nominate a different book. Even so, you can only have three nominations at a time, so if you change your mind during a campaign, you have to un-nominate one book before you can nominate another one. Also, your page views are not the same as nominations. My understanding is that Hot & Trending shows you how many people are looking at your page, but it doesn't tell you how many people have nominated you.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

wuezili said:


> My book SPARKLE has ten days left, it hasn't even gotten on the hot and trending list once. Now, I'm stuck waiting for a at least two weeks for the campaign to end for what seems to be an inevitable conclusion. It would be nice if I could just pull out now, rather than having to twiddle my thumbs.


Arin, you might be surprised to see your book get to H&T in the last couple of days. A lot of people hold their nominations for a book until the day a book is ending, so they can get as many books as possible for free. It sounds like an interesting premise, and I've got it saved -- I know I'll be voting for it on the last day!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

bookly said:


> So, I just got my rejection notice for Falling as She Sings.


That sucks, I'm sorry.




Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> That's awesome, Michael! You're a great writer, and I love your cover--perfect vibe. I'm not a baseball fan, but I plan to nominate you anyway! ;-) Thanks for the stats, too--very helpful.


Many thanks Cindy. I had fun writing the blog post.

On a separate note, I do wonder about the initial vetting of KS submissions. There is currently one book in sf/fantasy whose excerpt and blurb are so poorly written I wonder if English is the author's second language. I'm not talking about style; I'm talking about basic grammar, spelling, punctuation. It has not had professional editing, likely no editing at all. The cover looks like it was drawn on paper and then poorly scanned. Somehow the book ended up in H&T at least once (it has since dropped off).

I think allowing submissions like that make the entire Kindle Scout program look terrible. Those who are vetting submissions should have higher standards.


----------



## wuezili

Why, thank you, Pamela.  I hope I can return the favor sometime.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry.
> 
> Many thanks Cindy. I had fun writing the blog post.
> 
> On a separate note, I do wonder about the initial vetting of KS submissions. There is currently one book in sf/fantasy whose excerpt and blurb are so poorly written I wonder if English is the author's second language. I'm not talking about style; I'm talking about basic grammar, spelling, punctuation. It has not had professional editing, likely no editing at all. The cover looks like it was drawn on paper and then poorly scanned. Somehow the book ended up in H&T at least once (it has since dropped off).
> 
> I think allowing submissions like that make the entire Kindle Scout program look terrible. Those who are vetting submissions should have higher standards.


I saw that submission and it looks like a child drew the cover and wrote the submission. Perhaps, that's the case. Maybe, a parent said, "submit it and see what happens." Although, there is a photo of an adult as the author.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> I think allowing submissions like that make the entire Kindle Scout program look terrible. Those who are vetting submissions should have higher standards.


I agree, and I have seen a couple of those really substandard candidates. Are there really so few submissions that everybody gets in, so it's truly democratic? That doesn't seem possible.

On the other hand, what if some get put on there that they know are duds, so they can measure social network power with those as controls?

While I'm thinking along these lines, I wonder about my technique of nominating things early in their campaigns, to get them visible because I like them. I wonder if that works . . .


----------



## grendelguy

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry.
> 
> Many thanks Cindy. I had fun writing the blog post.
> 
> On a separate note, I do wonder about the initial vetting of KS submissions. There is currently one book in sf/fantasy whose excerpt and blurb are so poorly written I wonder if English is the author's second language. I'm not talking about style; I'm talking about basic grammar, spelling, punctuation. It has not had professional editing, likely no editing at all. The cover looks like it was drawn on paper and then poorly scanned. Somehow the book ended up in H&T at least once (it has since dropped off).
> 
> I think allowing submissions like that make the entire Kindle Scout program look terrible. Those who are vetting submissions should have higher standards.


I don't think it matters. Books of such low quality are never chosen no matter how many hours in Hot & Trending they have. We've seen more than a couple over the past three months that had great covers and great blurbs but horrible grammar and punctuation errors.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Pamela Keyes said:


> Tamara, welcome. You've been on my saved list since the first day your campaign started. You have a very intriguing blurb: "Life is more than just breathing." It sucked me in right away!


I'm so happy you like that blurb! I struggled with it and finally felt like I had the perfect one. Without reading the book, it means one thing... once you've read the book, it means something entirely different.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Pamela Keyes said:


> Arin, you might be surprised to see your book get to H&T in the last couple of days. A lot of people hold their nominations for a book until the day a book is ending, so they can get as many books as possible for free. It sounds like an interesting premise, and I've got it saved -- I know I'll be voting for it on the last day!


This seems like the smartest way to do it. But I'm glad not everyone thinks that way!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm heading to the Farmer's Market just to get a knife sharpened. I decided against setting up the book table because my wife is still feeling poorly - but the knife sharpener said he might not be coming back to this market after Christmas - so we decided to swing by just the once and get our favorite bread knife sharpened for the holidays.

Here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
1 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
5 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
9 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
13 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
13 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
13 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
14 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
15 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
16 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
19 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
20 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
21 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
26 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone. This job gets trickier every morning.

ONLY SIX MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS! HAVE YOU GOT YOUR SHOPPING DONE


----------



## Pamela Keyes

As always, thank you Steve! Good luck, Beth. Still holding my breath, James...


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Thank you!!  

Ugh. Last day. Well, in the words of a genius, "I yam what I yam," and I've done my best. Guess that's all anyone can do.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ebbrown said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Ugh. Last day. Well, in the words of a genius, "I yam what I yam," and I've done my best. Guess that's all anyone can do.


Excited for you, Beth!


----------



## bookly

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Ugh... so sorry to read this. I have noticed that most - like 9 out of 10- of the books that are offered contracts already have several novels out- with some proven sales. It's likely a marketing decision. I have real concerns about that... and how many books a month in each category they take... because I am ending at the very end of the month this month. You should certainly self-publish... it looks like a great read! Best of luck!


Jeanne, thanks. Yes, I had nothing going in, but then, nothing to lose either! I'm satisfied with the experience and anxious to get my book out there. If I can prove myself with this book, I'll have a better chance next time. Or maybe I'll decide that KS is not of value to me in the future. The big adventure is just beginning.


----------



## bookly

Richard Blackah said:


> Very sorry to hear this, but if you self publish and get back to work, I promise you that you'll feel much better in day or two.
> 
> I was only rejected last Sunday, was it? Already feels like a month ago!


Thanks, Richard, I feel better already!

And thank you EVERYONE for the condolences. You're the best! So glad to have found this forum.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 1 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 5 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum


Hitting the road so may not be on here much later. Best of luck to Eb with Jack Made Me Do It and Pam with The Ironwood Prophecy! Both are already in my nominations  Can't wait to finish them.


----------



## bookly

sarahdalton said:


> Sorry to hear about the no, CJ. I just wanted to say that I love your cover and the title of your book! I'll look out for it when you publish.


Thanks, Sarah! Wow, you have quite a lot of books out there already. I'm envious.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

N.Luckourt said:


> Hitting the road so may not be on here much later. Best of luck to Eb with Jack Made Me Do It and Pam with The Ironwood Prophecy! Both are already in my nominations  Can't wait to finish them.


Thanks, Nicole! Have a great Christmas if you'll be out of touch between now and then....


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pamela Keyes said:


> As always, thank you Steve! Good luck, Beth. Still holding my breath, James...


Pamela, I just got a chance to read your excerpt. Well done! Glad to nominate you!


----------



## blancheking

bookly said:


> Thanks, Sarah! Wow, you have quite a lot of books out there already. I'm envious.


Come join us in the KDP bucket ! You'll feel much better after a handful of sales.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Pamela, I just got a chance to read your excerpt. Well done! Glad to nominate you!


Thank you - I appreciate it!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm heading to the Farmer's Market just to get a knife sharpened. I decided against setting up the book table because my wife is still feeling poorly - but the knife sharpener said he might not be coming back to this market after Christmas - so we decided to swing by just the once and get our favorite bread knife sharpened for the holidays.
> 
> Here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 1 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 5 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
> 9 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 13 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 13 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 13 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
> 14 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 15 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 16 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 19 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 20 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 21 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 26 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 
> I think I've got everyone. This job gets trickier every morning.
> 
> ONLY SIX MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS! HAVE YOU GOT YOUR SHOPPING DONE


this is awesome. thanks for keeping up on it.


----------



## blancheking

I just wanted to point out we're on page 100


----------



## David Blake

Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD LUCK to "Jack Made Jill Do It!"

I can't wait to get my free copy to find exactly what Jack made her do, but it's gotta be good!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Thank you! I'm trying to stay busy as this day comes to an end...in a few hours the dreaded wait will begin. Tonight I will be raising my glass to the waiting game.


----------



## greatbrit

ebbrown said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to stay busy as this day comes to an end...in a few hours the dreaded wait will begin. Tonight I will be raising my glass to the waiting game.


Good luck Beth. Let's hope the wait for the good news is FAST.


----------



## KishSquared

Yeah, page 100, everyone!  Good luck to EBB, I got you nominated.

Thanks as always, Steve! That reminds me that I need my own knives sharpened.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

ebbrown said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to stay busy as this day comes to an end...in a few hours the dreaded wait will begin. Tonight I will be raising my glass to the waiting game.


Yay -- no more constant "refresh" for you -- at least for awhile. My button is just about worn out, but just needs to last 24 more hours. Now I'm holding my breath twice over....


----------



## Pamela Keyes

greatbrit said:


> Good luck Beth. Let's hope the wait for the good news is FAST.


Paul, have you decided yet what you're going to do?


----------



## greatbrit

Pamela Keyes said:


> Paul, have you decided yet what you're going to do?


Well I was going to buy a book on procrastination, but, well... so anyway, I decided to try the publisher route first, picking specific publishers that might be interested, rather than a blanket sweep. If that fails then I will probably go self publishing, but I still might consider looking for an agent. The downside of waiting is that I might lose any pent up demand from the Scout campaign nominations, but who's to say how many of them would have bought it anyway, and whether or not it would make any difference if I offer it in a few months. Some publishers don't mind a book being self published first, but many do, so to go the self pub route first would, I think, kill off a lot of opportunities.

My immediate reaction to not being chosen was to self pub, but I think I did the right thing to wait a few days so that emotions wouldn't be involved in the decision. I think I would be really awful at self promotion; even with my best case scenario I can't really see me selling more than 300 or so books, so it seems worth it to first try to find another method that might result in much bigger sales, especially because Perfect Chloe is more of a one of a kind story. But what works for me probably wouldn't work for many others. Some might consider 300 sales a success (I know I will if I go self pub), some might have a series, so think it's worth getting a couple out there so they can then get more attention from Scout, some might have more mainstream formula type books that they might think have a more limited sales cap.

Plus I kind of miss hitting refresh. This way I can hit it for months, waiting for the publisher rejections.


----------



## kennysrich

Hello Fellow KS Authors,

If at first you don't succeed, dust yourself up and try again, right? Well, I'm back and pleased to announce my second go at this since 'The One-Eyed King,' in spite of a solid campaign wasn't selected by Kindle Review. At any rate, this second title has avoided the first mistakes I made, i.e. it is FULLY professionally copyedited and ready to be self-published; but of course, I'm giving KS another shot first.

Also, this time, I brought some backup (so to speak) as this is a co-authored title. Honestly, it may be the first co-authored title to be approved for a campaign by KS. If you have questions about how to go about it as per their advice, I'll be happy to share in my next post. Here's the link to "The Elementals: Rock of Ages" by April M. Reign (indie author with a track record of decent success including a couple of bestselling series) and Kenny S. Rich (moi)  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/24X5GLZYHQRTY

I hope you guys will like our concept for book 1 of this new exciting series and nominate us.

Thank you in advance.

Kenny


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

That sounds awesome Kenny! I know I should nominate the ones with least days to go, but I have two more spots for those. Nominated! and good luck


----------



## blancheking

My eyes... they bleed  Made a new cover for my upcoming novel. Staring at that image for half an hour makes your eyes sour.


----------



## James P. Sumner

It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.

Received this before:










GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


----------



## kennysrich

James P. Sumner said:


> It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.
> 
> Received this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


Major congratulations!


----------



## kennysrich

Jenny Schwartz said:


> That sounds awesome Kenny! I know I should nominate the ones with least days to go, but I have two more spots for those. Nominated! and good luck


On behalf on April and myself, THANK YOU, Jenny!


----------



## blancheking

James P. Sumner said:


> It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.
> 
> Received this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


woohoo!!  congrats!


----------



## David Blake

James P. Sumner said:


> It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.
> 
> Received this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


*OMG!
AND THE BRITS HAVE A WINNER!
WELL DONE JAMES! AMAZING NEWS!!!*


----------



## vws

Congratulations James! No surprise with the strength of your campaign. Look forward to my free copy


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

James, that's awesome! Congratulations!!!

Blanche, that cover is wow!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Coming up to a full night's shift at work so I don't have much time to write this, however - Congrats, James. I knew you'd get picked.


Here is Sunday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
4 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
8 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
12 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
12 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
12 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
13 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
14 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
15 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
18 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
19 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
20 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
25 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone.

FIVE MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

James P. Sumner said:


>


James, that rocks! Can't wait for my free copy! Now I only have to hold my breath for E.B. & me.....


----------



## greatbrit

Congratulations James!  Well wasn't that just in time for the holidays


----------



## Pamela Keyes

My last day! AAIIIEEEE!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

kennysrich said:


> If at first you don't succeed, dust yourself up and try again, right? Well, I'm back and pleased to announce my second go at this since 'The One-Eyed King,' in spite of a solid campaign wasn't selected by Kindle Review. At any rate, this second title has avoided the first mistakes I made, i.e. it is FULLY professionally copyedited and ready to be self-published; but of course, I'm giving KS another shot first.


Kenny, "The Elementals" sounds like a terrific premise. You are on my Saved list and will definitely get my nom when the time comes...


----------



## Mare

Hello! My first time to post in KBoards! I submitted my novel, Trespassing On His Heart, and it was accepted into the program. I stayed in 'Hot and Trending' 98% of the campaign, but I didn't get a contract. After I got the word, I edited my book once more ( realized it needed it ) and published on Amazon 

I recommend the Scout program to anyone who's serious about writing. My second book, ( a sequel to the first ) 'Tender Is The Heart' is almost finished. This time I'm biting the bullet and paying for professional editing. I plan to enter it in the Scout program. 

The 30 day waiting period is actually much shorter than other publishers asks of you.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Congrats James!!!!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

James P. Sumner said:


> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


Congrats James ! Can you offer your final stats on page views/H&T etc?

And welcome Mary. Good luck with your second book.

And good luck to ebbbrown (not sure of your first name!) now that your real waiting begins .


----------



## GoingAnon

Congratulations James, welcome new peeps, and welcome back Kenny - love the cover and the premise!
EB, hang in there! I know I'll be getting my free copy of Jack.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> yes but page views doesn't necessarily equal votes.... I know a good number of those page views are mine! is there a way to see votes? all I get are page views.


Correct... sorry.... I meant "views" not votes... from what I understand- they never reveal how many 'votes' a book receives. Love that we are on the down-slope of this gig


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Ugh. Last day. Well, in the words of a genius, "I yam what I yam," and I've done my best. Guess that's all anyone can do.


So excited for you!!!! You ran an awesome campaign- I can't wait to read the rest of your book! I will miss you over these next 12 days!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

bookly said:


> Jeanne, thanks. Yes, I had nothing going in, but then, nothing to lose either! I'm satisfied with the experience and anxious to get my book out there. If I can prove myself with this book, I'll have a better chance next time. Or maybe I'll decide that KS is not of value to me in the future. The big adventure is just beginning.


I had nothing going in and nothing to lose either... I have learned a ton about marketing and feel that I am far better able to market myself- should I not be selected. I have 12 days to go... so we will see! Please keep us posted as to when your book is available!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm heading to the Farmer's Market just to get a knife sharpened. I decided against setting up the book table because my wife is still feeling poorly - but the knife sharpener said he might not be coming back to this market after Christmas - so we decided to swing by just the once and get our favorite bread knife sharpened for the holidays.
> 
> Here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Jack Made Me Do It by E.B. Brown
> 1 days left The Ironwood Prophecy by Pamela Keyes
> 5 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
> 9 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 13 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 13 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 13 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
> 14 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 15 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 16 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 19 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 20 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 21 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 26 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 
> I think I've got everyone. This job gets trickier every morning.
> 
> ONLY SIX MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS! HAVE YOU GOT YOUR SHOPPING DONE


Thanks for updating this- because of this... I adjusted my nominations- really feel that writers should support other writers. Love all the concern and support on these boards... as for me... 12 days to go!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Pamela Keyes said:


> Yay -- no more constant "refresh" for you -- at least for awhile. My button is just about worn out, but just needs to last 24 more hours. Now I'm holding my breath twice over....


You've got my vote Pam... best of luck and happy for you to be done! Enjoy the holidays


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.
> 
> Received this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


I shouted right out loud when I read this  So happy for you!! Can't wait to read the rest of your book! It going to be a wonderful 2016 for you!


----------



## James P. Sumner

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Congrats James ! Can you offer your final stats on page views/H&T etc?


Thank you! The final stats are actually a couple of pages back on the thread.

Thank you everyone for your wishes and support  I've sent the final manuscript off to them now, so I'll hear back in a day or two regarding the next steps apparently.

Very nice early Xmas present!!


----------



## JalexM

James P. Sumner said:


> It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.
> 
> Received this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


Congrats, I knew you would get it!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> Never mind... found the topic on the forums! So, here's my final stats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with that - just hope it's enough to impress Amazon! Will keep everyone posted on whatever happens next anyway.


I know that others have asked- but I couldn't find an answer... so sorry if this is a repeat question! Can you share the ratio of kindle traffic and traffic you generated? I am 44% Kindle and 56% me and am wondering if that's in the ballpark! Because what else do I have to do but analyze and gaze into my crystal ball


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Pamela Keyes said:


> My last day! AAIIIEEEE!


haha... lucky you! Best of luck!


----------



## KGGiarratano

James P. Sumner said:


> It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.
> 
> Received this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


I knew it!! Congrats and I can't wait to get my copy.


----------



## Ricky Corum

Well I guess I will be getting a free copy of A Necessary Kill as I did manage to get my nomination in a couple days ago. I also nominated The Ironwood Prophecy today. Good Luck.

Those were amazing stats that James had. Wow!

Only 4 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1218 nominations to date. Only 44 hours on the H&T list out of a possible 600 hours so not looking to good for H&T.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it. 
Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Instead of posting a bunch of things, I'm posting one and adding to it. You guys have been busy since I was on yesterday!

*James,* so excited for you! Your showing us your stats is also encouraging for those who worry that not being in H&T the whole time is a problem. Still, we like H&T! PLEASE keep us updated on the process from here. We all want to know about you insider types.  And here's hoping some of us join you on the inside in days to come!

*Paul,* I'm a newbie to publishing, but my instinct (and research) says that you would do well to independently publish in the next few weeks, while your fans from Kindle Scout still remember PERFECT CHLOE. If you publish on Amazon, you can notify Scout and they'll send a follow-up message to your nominators about the availability of the book. For help navigating all these things, I recommend the_ Write. Publish. Repeat_ title in my bookshelf below, and I recommend joining ALLi, the Alliance of Independent Authors, or at least reading around in their advice center. Here's a link (I get a credit if you join) : http://allianceindependentauthors.org/?affid=3823

Welcome, *Kenny!* Your new title caught my eye immediately on KS this morning--can't wait to take a look! Please, if you would, share what your "solid campaign" looked like before, and what you think you learned from it. I know you mentioned copyediting . . .

Welcome,* Mary!* I'd love to see your additional insights from your experience on KS, too. I have taught writing for over thirty years and wouldn't have thought I needed an editor very much, but the person I paid for that job was good for me--had knowledge of my historical subject and good feedback as a "close reader," though I sometimes disagreed with her grammar suggestions.  Glad you're trying again.

*Jeanne, *my first day was my largest view count, and it was 69% "other" (mostly Facebook, as my loyal friends hurried to help), and it has gone down a tick at a time since then so that now I am at 58% "other" (still mostly Facebook, but a dozen clicks from KBoards!). My biggest bump along the way was with my Event on FB this last week, when I mined my whole 400-plus FB list and got 800 of my friends' friends notified. See my post a few pages back about how that worked out.

I love it when you (plural) show your statistics.


----------



## Francesp

Congratulations James! I'm also excited to be getting a copy! Got the top listers in my nominations and trying to keep them there. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Guest

Congrats, James! Not shocked at all that you got it!

EB Brown, I have a feeling you're next!


----------



## sarahdalton

I just checked my Email. Congratulations, James! 

Good luck everyone waiting right now!


----------



## TheBehrg

Big Congrats James on the win!!


----------



## KishSquared

Congrats, James!!  Those stats are still staggering.  That has to be a record, pending EB's posting 

Kenny, welcome!  I actually saw your book before I engaged with KindleScout - I also used 99designs and your cover helped me pull the trigger on that website.


----------



## tamaraheiner

James P. Sumner said:


> It's early here in the UK. 7:40am at time of posting, but I've been awake for a good couple of hours already.
> 
> Received this before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their support! Very excited now!


congratulations! that's very awesome!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Correct... sorry.... I meant "views" not votes... from what I understand- they never reveal how many 'votes' a book receives. Love that we are on the down-slope of this gig


oh boy these 12 days are gonna last forever.

On another note, I had a nomination free up and got your book in there!


----------



## geronl

congrats to James!!

I have such a backlog of ebooks it's not funny. I guess I can add one more to the list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning and I have been up with insomnia since about 3 am. Nothing I hate more than insomnia. I wake up with a thought and my mind starts chewing on it like a bulldog gnawing on a big fat old ham bone. It is usually something inane and often highly personal - like if I can come up with the right thought I can change my entire life and set myself on a new path.

Sometimes, it actually works.

Sometimes, I wake up on a wave of revelation and I get to fixing whatever is wrong.

Mostly, I'm just spinning my wheels.

Vroom, diggy-diggy, vroom, diggy-diggy.

Here is Monday morning's Kindle Scout list. If you hear any growling, that's just me.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
7 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
11 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
11 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
11 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
12 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
13 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
14 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
17 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
18 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
19 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
24 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone.

FOUR MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## blancheking

It's been exactly one month since I published my first book, and it's been quite the eventful experiment. I've learned a lot about writing, marketing, people and Amazon. I've tried a few promotional websites and also peddling the book on my own. Some old friends have helped. Some new friends have helped.  (Thanks guys for being such a wonderful group!  )Overall, this has been great fun! 90 more to go for my personal goals. On wards to next month.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support! Been a crazy 24hrs trying to wrap my head around everything. I've now uploaded the final version of the manuscript, so Amazon will be in touch in a day or two, after they've done their final quality checks, etc. I'm not sure what the process is yet in terms of it being made available for pre-order or anything, but I'll keep everyone posted!

Very strange not rushing to the Kindle Scout site at 10:23am GMT every day to check my stats! Haha! Got into a routine of that!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday morning and I have been up with insomnia since about 3 am. Nothing I hate more than insomnia. I wake up with a thought and my mind starts chewing on it like a bulldog gnawing on a big fat old ham bone. It is usually something inane and often highly personal - like if I can come up with the right thought I can change my entire life and set myself on a new path.
> 
> Sometimes, it actually works.
> 
> . . .
> 
> FOUR MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!


Me, too. I'm of the too-early-rising variety of insomnia. Once I'm up, I'm up. Today it was 5 a.m., which is what super-virtuous people do, right? Only this one has an awful cold and is just changing positions and onboarding some ibuprofen and coffee. Not much virtue yet. Let's hope for a pretty sunrise in an hour or two, ok? I'll look for it from Western Pennsylvania and you look for it from Nova Scotia.

Thanks for the list! I'm in the teens now!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> It's been exactly one month since I published my first book, and it's been quite the eventful experiment. I've learned a lot about writing, marketing, people and Amazon. I've tried a few promotional websites and also peddling the book on my own. Some old friends have helped. Some new friends have helped. (Thanks guys for being such a wonderful group!  )Overall, this has been great fun! 90 more to go for my personal goals. On wards to next month.


Congrats, Blanche. Could you share some wisdom for those who need some?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Wild range of traffic?

So my first day I had traffic of hundreds and was in H&T every hour past the first eight hours. Yay! And yesterday I had just twenty views and was still in the H&T all day. Does traffic vary that much Friday compared to Sunday? Does something else--like cumulative performance--affect H&T? It seems that something way down the list could get a view or two while the folks on H&T are stagnant, but I don't see those titles popping in and out of the H&T list through a day. (I know we may not be able to figure it out, but let's muse together.   )

Do we move around in the H&T category depending on how we did the previous hour? In other words, am I rejoicing legitimately when I'm #1 or #2? Or is it fairly random? With just twenty hits, less than one an hour all day yesterday, I'm thinking it might at least be random within a slot of folks who got one hit or folks who got two that hour.  The other day I posted an announcement of my Scout campaign on the Book Bazaar here and got 13 views in an hour or two, and what do you know--I was #1 in H&T right after that, and the next day's report attributed six views to that page on KBoards. Hmmm . . .

Do you know that eight or nine of us who post here were in H&T most of the day yesterday?!

Who was it first mentioned refreshing every hour to see new standings?! I didn't know before that it worked that way, and now I know about F5 and watch the clock. Thanks a lot!    

So here I am, in that mid-campaign region when things slow down and get scary. I can feel the white hairs increasing on my head and I'm fascinated but threatened by the new young whippersnappers popping up with days-left numbers in the high twenties.  And then those nearing the end flare up in a blaze of glory, with that almost-unbearable "Last Day" holding tension hour after hour until, next day, some new friend of mine has disappeared.

It's all quite emotional. Thanks for being here for support! 

Insights, anyone?

PS  Alas, I just dropped off H&T. It's scary being invisible.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

For better or worse, I'm revealing my soul to all of you:


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Wild range of traffic?
> 
> So my first day I had traffic of hundreds and was in H&T every hour past the first eight hours. Yay! And yesterday I had just twenty views and was still in the H&T all day. Does traffic vary that much Friday compared to Sunday? Does something else--like cumulative performance--affect H&T? It seems that something way down the list could get a view or two while the folks on H&T are stagnant, but I don't see those titles popping in and out of the H&T list through a day. (I know we may not be able to figure it out, but let's muse together.  )
> 
> Do we move around in the H&T category depending on how we did the previous hour? In other words, am I rejoicing legitimately when I'm #1 or #2? Or is it fairly random? With just twenty hits, less than one an hour all day yesterday, I'm thinking it might at least be random within a slot of folks who got one hit or folks who got two that hour. The other day I posted an announcement of my Scout campaign on the Book Bazaar here and got 13 views in an hour or two, and what do you know--I was #1 in H&T right after that, and the next day's report attributed six views to that page on KBoards. Hmmm . . .
> 
> Do you know that eight or nine of us who post here were in H&T most of the day yesterday?!
> 
> Who was it first mentioned refreshing every hour to see new standings?! I didn't know before that it worked that way, and now I know about F5 and watch the clock. Thanks a lot!
> 
> So here I am, in that mid-campaign region when things slow down and get scary. I can feel the white hairs increasing on my head and I'm fascinated but threatened by the new young whippersnappers popping up with days-left numbers in the high twenties. And then those nearing the end flare up in a blaze of glory, with that almost-unbearable "Last Day" holding tension hour after hour until, next day, some new friend of mine has disappeared.
> 
> It's all quite emotional. Thanks for being here for support!
> 
> Insights, anyone?
> 
> PS Alas, I just dropped off H&T. It's scary being invisible.


LOL, that pretty much describes the gamut of emotions.

I've tried to figure out the H&T from other people as well. Don't know how it works. It must be comparative, I guess, since there are always 20 on the list. Yesterday I stayed on it with 50 page views.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

I'm reposting...


----------



## KishSquared

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Insights, anyone?
> 
> PS Alas, I just dropped off H&T. It's scary being invisible.


That's been my life since Day 5 of my campaign! Strong start, then invisibility. Seems to be true for a lot of us.

So I did manage to hit H&T again - yesterday I got 17 hours thanks to personally soliciting about 30 peers at a video game tournament. It was enough to get me H&T through the night, and I managed to land 68 page views. That seemed large to me relative to my marketing, but small to me in terms of staying H&T all day. Must have been a slow day for everyone, with Cindy hitting 20-something.

H&T through the night must not mean much - which further lends credence to H&T hours meaning absolutely nothing to KS. It only means more visibility to draw nominations. If anything, we should be staring at page views and not H&T hours.

Strangely, we're down to 19 in the H&T category. I think Ironwood Prophecy was so amazing that they decided to retire its H&T slot


----------



## KishSquared

Pamela Keyes said:


> THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY campaign is over! I am now revealing my soul. For better or worse, and because you all nominated me, and because I've been dying to see other people's detailed stats (admit it, you are too) and because it could help other people with insights into their own campaigns, here you go.


Pamela, congrats on surviving the campaign! That's a victory in and of itself. FYI your image didn't post - I think the Dropbox link is a private one.

When I read a 5000 word entry, I can tell the real authors (like you) from the hobbyists (like me). Your writing was elegant and I really hope they don't pass you up for this. Best of luck - we're all cheering for you!


----------



## tamaraheiner

KishSquared said:


> That's been my life since Day 5 of my campaign! Strong start, then invisibility. Seems to be true for a lot of us.
> 
> So I did manage to hit H&T again - yesterday I got 17 hours thanks to personally soliciting about 30 peers at a video game tournament. It was enough to get me H&T through the night, and I managed to land 68 page views. That seemed large to me relative to my marketing, but small to me in terms of staying H&T all day. Must have been a slow day for everyone, with Cindy hitting 20-something.
> 
> H&T through the night must not mean much - which further lends credence to H&T hours meaning absolutely nothing to KS. It only means more visibility to draw nominations. If anything, we should be staring at page views and not H&T hours.
> 
> Strangely, we're down to 19 in the H&T category. I think Ironwood Prophecy was so amazing that they decided to retire its H&T slot


You're right, there's only 19. How odd is that? and 63 page views is, in my opinion, a really good day.


----------



## KishSquared

68 doubles my average, so I totally agree. When I'm doing general email/FB/Twitter harassment  marketing, I get 20-30 daily views.

I went a week without marketing and I got as low as 6  That was when I decided to start marketing again, lol.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> 68 doubles my average, so I totally agree. When I'm doing general email/FB/Twitter harassment  marketing, I get 20-30 daily views.
> 
> I went a week without marketing and I got as low as 6  That was when I decided to start marketing again, lol.


Kish, thanks for the encouragement. You give me hope. Imposter syndrome is strong at my house today.

Congrats for being done, Pamela! I hope you'll try posting that results image again. I'd love to see it!

Signed,
Three hours now C&F (Cold and Floundering rather than H&T, Hot and Trending)


----------



## Pamela Keyes

KishSquared said:


> Pamela, congrats on surviving the campaign! That's a victory in and of itself. FYI your image didn't post - I think the Dropbox link is a private one.
> 
> When I read a 5000 word entry, I can tell the real authors (like you) from the hobbyists (like me). Your writing was elegant and I really hope they don't pass you up for this. Best of luck - we're all cheering for you!


Thank you, Jeff. That's a huge compliment, and it means a lot to me. I've gone back to dropbox and made the link public. Hopefully it posts now?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pamela Keyes said:


> Thank you, Jeff. That's a huge compliment, and it means a lot to me. I've gone back to dropbox and made the link public. Hopefully it posts now?


Still not seeing it. I don't even see a non-working dropbox link. I expect others have used the "preview" function to use some of the editing features to insert an image from a screen capture . . .


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Still not seeing it. I don't even see a non-working dropbox link. I expect others have used the "preview" function to use some of the editing features to insert an image from a screen capture . . .


I tried something else. Can you see it now?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> oh boy these 12 days are gonna last forever.
> 
> On another note, I had a nomination free up and got your book in there!


Thanks so much... I just fell off H & T for the first time since 8 hours into my campaign  I have been busy with Christmas shopping- no promo over the last 2 days... was happy when I got up today and was still on there... I dropped at 10:15am today... so now I am haunting everyone  LOL


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Pamela Keyes said:


> I tried something else. Can you see it now?


Can't see it here. I copied the link embedded in your post and pasted it into a new window, and get an error message.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pamela Keyes said:


> I tried something else. Can you see it now?


No--sorry!



Jeanne McNamee said:


> Thanks so much... I just fell off H & T for the first time since 8 hours into my campaign  I have been busy with Christmas shopping- no promo over the last 2 days... was happy when I got up today and was still on there... I dropped at 10:15am today... so now I am haunting everyone  LOL


Now that's interesting--I, too, was solid H&T beginning 8 hours into my campaign. Perhaps something else is going on with the H&T positioning . . . At least you know you're not alone--many here can feel your pain!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Huh. I can see it just fine, so I'm obviously referencing it. Doing something wrong with the permissions? If anyone can give me tips on how to post an image from dropbox (or something easier), lemme know. In the meantime, I'm off to my day job, so I won't be able to change anything until this evening. Talk to you then. Good luck everyone else!!!


----------



## KishSquared

Pamela, if you're using Dropbox for Windows, you should be able to right-click on an image and select "Share Dropbox Link".  It will give you a public URL to paste into the forum.

Dropbox online should have a similar option. I suspect the problem is the link you're copying from your browser is still a private link, even if the file is public.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> No--sorry!
> 
> Now that's interesting--I, too, was solid H&T beginning 8 hours into my campaign. Perhaps something else is going on with the H&T positioning . . . At least you know you're not alone--many here can feel your pain!


I was off for an hour... back on now... and so are you


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I was off for an hour... back on now... and so are you


I was just coming to tell you! Whew!  Feels much better on this side!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting. This weekend I tried to stay away from the PC as much as possible. Either way, I have a plan in place for what I will do next, so I am eager to move on no matter what the outcome. Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution. (Waving to Pamela, we're post-campaign buddies!)

I posted my stats to my blog here: Click HERE to read _The Waiting Game_ (Kindle Scout campaign, final stats)...and of course, I gave a shout out to those KBoards members still campaigning (with links to your books) at the end of the blog post.


----------



## RJ Infantino

ebbrown said:


> Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting. This weekend I tried to stay away from the PC as much as possible. Either way, I have a plan in place for what I will do next, so I am eager to move on no matter what the outcome. Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution. (Waving to Pamela, we're post-campaign buddies!)
> 
> I posted my stats to my blog here: Click HERE to read _The Waiting Game_ (Kindle Scout campaign, final stats)...and of course, I gave a shout out to those KBoards members still campaigning (with links to your books) at the end of the blog post.


Congrats on a great campaign!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

ebbrown said:


> I posted my stats to my blog here: Click HERE to read _The Waiting Game_ (Kindle Scout campaign, final stats)...and of course, I gave a shout out to those KBoards members still campaigning (with links to your books) at the end of the blog post.


Your stats are amazing  . Congratulations. Your campaign has it all -- stats, great cover, nice excerpt. What more could they want?

And thanks again for the shout out in your blog.

Me, I've had two straight days of Zero hours in H&T and so just sent out a mass email to friends who are not on Facebook, nearly 50 in all. Looking for a little bump.

Jeff Kish and I did a joint FB 'event' that seemed to generate only a modicum of interest. Now I'm considering an actual paid ad on FB.

Happy holidays to everyone. My wife and daughter went out of town, so its me and the two dogs, and little to do except hit refresh .


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Just tried something from work. Let me know if my link is visible now...


----------



## Pamela Keyes

I'm re-posting this -- hopefully you can see the image this time...
THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY campaign is over! I am now revealing my soul. For better or worse, and because you all nominated me, and because I've been dying to see other people's detailed stats (admit it, you are too) and because it could help other people with insights into their own campaigns, here you go. Of course, none of this tells me how many nominations I actually got -- just the page views.

My stats aren't as good as James, and I'm sure Beth has left me in the dust, and I have no idea if they will pick me since my novel can't fit into a single genre. Even though I'm an experienced author, my weak point is obviously marketing. I sent out a single email to everyone I knew on the first day my campaign started and figured I was done. DOH! By December 2nd, I was panicking, so I sent a reminder email that they couldn't just LOOK, they had to NOMINATE -- this time to only the first half of my list. On December 6th I sent the same reminder to the second half of my list. On December 13th, I sent out a final email, telling everyone that if they wanted a free book, this was their last chance. As you can see, my mid-campaign stats reflect the marketing pretty closely. However, except for the first four days, the higher percentage of my views has consistently been from within Kindle Scout, pretty much growing every couple of days. So most of my views didn't come from the direct cut & paste of me begging my mom to vote for me (which she actually didn't, since she is afraid of her computer).

I also figured out that even though it shows 882 views from outside sources, the "Direct Traffic Source" was about half of that, probably showing unique view sources instead of repeat views. Sadly, this means the remaining 400 external views were probably me obsessively checking my page every hour. Sigh. At any rate, maybe the "KS Traffic vs External Link traffic" percentage is encouraging. I hope.

Damn, showing my underwear to all of you is almost as scary as launching my campaign in the first place. I'm glad the campaign is over, and now I just want the wait to be over. All I want for Christmas is....


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ebbrown said:


> Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting.


Beautiful job, Beth! I hope you have great news very soon! Your cover is really compelling, and the setup of the excerpt brings us into the action right away. And thanks so much for the link on your blog post--very generous of you! I think I might link to your post on my FB page for those who want to geek out from afar and understand just what we're up against here!


----------



## blancheking

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Congrats, Blanche. Could you share some wisdom for those who need some?


 I've mostly picked up insight from this forum and the people in it. Mostly, to win Kindle Scout, previous publications are almost mandatory (unless romance; then it's okay to be new). Hot hour stats are valuable, but < previous sales. Self-publishing is not a bad substitute, but KDP select may not be the best choice since it cuts you from Apple and B&N.

And most importantly... if this is your debut book, don't charge more than 99 cents until you can sell 500 copies and secure a decent ranking  Slow sales >>>> no sales


----------



## KishSquared

These are some of the highest numbers I've seen to date. James has 2.9K views, Pamela at 2.8K, and EB with 1.8K - all three are WOW. With how quickly James was picked up (2 days?), it wouldn't surprise me if we have more good news by Christmas 

Very interesting that EB spent 50% more time in H&T, but Pamela brought in 50% page views.

Pamela, did you do something specific to crack 200+ views in one day??  Must know your secrets!  lol


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> I've mostly picked up insight from this forum and the people in it. Mostly, to win Kindle Scout, previous publications are almost mandatory (unless romance; then it's okay to be new). Hot hour stats are valuable, but < previous sales. Self-publishing is not a bad substitute, but KDP select may not be the best choice since it cuts you from Apple and B&N.
> 
> And most importantly... if this is your debut book, don't charge more than 99 cents until you can sell 500 copies and secure a decent ranking  Slow sales >>>> no sales


Thanks for that, Blanche. I went looking at recent Kindle Press choices, assessing them based on the Scout campaign bios, and about four or five out of the last twenty were people who seemed not to have previous publications. It seems there should be some hope for debut authors.  But perhaps the stats are different from my impressions.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> These are some of the highest numbers I've seen to date. James has 2.9K views, Pamela at 2.8K, and EB with 1.8K - all three are WOW. With how quickly James was picked up (2 days?), it wouldn't surprise me if we have more good news by Christmas
> 
> Very interesting that EB spent 50% more time in H&T, but Pamela brought in 50% page views.


Ricky told us the other day, by his day 26 or so he had 1200 views but only 44/600 hours in H&T. So I think some must get a whole lot of traffic on particular days, but if everybody's getting that then, it doesn't "count" for as much.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting. This weekend I tried to stay away from the PC as much as possible. Either way, I have a plan in place for what I will do next, so I am eager to move on no matter what the outcome. Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution. (Waving to Pamela, we're post-campaign buddies!)
> 
> I posted my stats to my blog here: Click HERE to read _The Waiting Game_ (Kindle Scout campaign, final stats)...and of course, I gave a shout out to those KBoards members still campaigning (with links to your books) at the end of the blog post.


Your stats were great! Thanks for sharing! I fully expect that you will be offered a contract by tomorrow morning! Sitting on the edge of my seat for you!!!


----------



## blancheking

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks for that, Blanche. I went looking at recent Kindle Press choices, assessing them based on the Scout campaign bios, and about four or five out of the last twenty were people who seemed not to have previous publications. It seems there should be some hope for debut authors.  But perhaps the stats are different from my impressions.


Many have their previous publications listed in their author page or author blog. I think the only debuts out of the last 20 was Bradley Wind.


----------



## KishSquared

Ugh, that's not a happy thought.  I originally thought Scout was more for the unpublished than the published :/  It has surprised me to find so many authors using KS as a new tool, but it makes sense per Pamela's comments on traditional publishing.

Ah, well. It is what it is!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> Many have their previous publications listed in their author page or author blog. I think the only debuts out of the last 20 was Bradley Wind.


Thanks for sending me back to look. I don't know where I got that impression before, but I did remember Bradley.  Ah, well, I hope I have a chance . . .


----------



## kennysrich

ebbrown said:


> Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting. This weekend I tried to stay away from the PC as much as possible. Either way, I have a plan in place for what I will do next, so I am eager to move on no matter what the outcome. Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution. (Waving to Pamela, we're post-campaign buddies!)
> 
> I posted my stats to my blog here: Click HERE to read _The Waiting Game_ (Kindle Scout campaign, final stats)...and of course, I gave a shout out to those KBoards members still campaigning (with links to your books) at the end of the blog post.


I nominated your book and am expecting you to win. Your tag line, cover and concept all were fantastic. Cheers!


----------



## blancheking

ebbrown said:


> Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting. This weekend I tried to stay away from the PC as much as possible. Either way, I have a plan in place for what I will do next, so I am eager to move on no matter what the outcome. Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution. (Waving to Pamela, we're post-campaign buddies!)
> 
> I posted my stats to my blog here: Click HERE to read _The Waiting Game_ (Kindle Scout campaign, final stats)...and of course, I gave a shout out to those KBoards members still campaigning (with links to your books) at the end of the blog post.


You'll get good news by the middle of next week  Again, I doubt Scout will say no to free profits.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks for sending me back to look. I don't know where I got that impression before, but I did remember Bradley.  Ah, well, I hope I have a chance . . .


When I was tracking the number of books accepted for publication, I found about 9/10 already had several books published. That makes you and I a long shot... but hey.... 1 in 10 still made it! My glass is always half full


----------



## Pamela Keyes

ebbrown said:


> Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting. This weekend I tried to stay away from the PC as much as possible. Either way, I have a plan in place for what I will do next, so I am eager to move on no matter what the outcome. Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution. (Waving to Pamela, we're post-campaign buddies!)


Thanks Beth, loved your blog, wish I had known more of that when I started.  Oh well.

My stats were so herky-jerky, it still makes me dizzy to look at them. Not sure why it leaped around so much, although the numbers did generally mirror my dysfunctional marketing attempts. I also had a low-key Facebook ad running, which I bumped up a little bit at the end, but the views jumped way more than the ad would warrant, methinks. Anyway, I appreciate all the good words from everyone, and I have my fingers crossed for all of you, especially the first-timers here. I promise you, this is a kinder and gentler (and much quicker) way of being introduced to the biz than the more old-fashioned way. Three months to find out if an agent (we're talking the NY guys here) is interested in looking at your mss, then another six months for her to read it and (maybe) offer a contract, then another 6-12 months for her to find an interested publishing house, then another 6 months before they decide if they're willing to to take it on, then a year after that contract is signed before it's available... I'm really not exaggerating. It makes me smile to see people shocked about having to wait 45 whole days!

With that said, I HATE WAITING. I really want to know before Christmas... I know Beth will make the cut, and I just hope they're not all on vacation now so we have to wait the entire 15 days (without a refresh button) to know which direction things are going.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Thanks so much... I just fell off H & T for the first time since 8 hours into my campaign  I have been busy with Christmas shopping- no promo over the last 2 days... was happy when I got up today and was still on there... I dropped at 10:15am today... so now I am haunting everyone  LOL


oh no! I'm afraid I've gotten rather lax in my campaigning. Yikes!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Pamela Keyes said:


> Thanks Beth, loved your blog, wish I had known more of that when I started.  Oh well.
> 
> My stats were so herky-jerky, it still makes me dizzy to look at them. Not sure why it leaped around so much, although the numbers did generally mirror my dysfunctional marketing attempts. I also had a low-key Facebook ad running, which I bumped up a little bit at the end, but the views jumped way more than the ad would warrant, methinks. Anyway, I appreciate all the good words from everyone, and I have my fingers crossed for all of you, especially the first-timers here. I promise you, this is a kinder and gentler (and much quicker) way of being introduced to the biz than the more old-fashioned way. Three months to find out if an agent (we're talking the NY guys here) is interested in looking at your mss, then another six months for her to read it and (maybe) offer a contract, then another 6-12 months for her to find an interested publishing house, then another 6 months before they decide if they're willing to to take it on, then a year after that contract is signed before it's available... I'm really not exaggerating. It makes me smile to see people shocked about having to wait 45 whole days!
> 
> With that said, I HATE WAITING. I really want to know before Christmas... I know Beth will make the cut, and I just hope they're not all on vacation now so we have to wait the entire 15 days (without a refresh button) to know which direction things are going.


I hadn't considered a facebook ad. What do you put on it? who do you target? what was your wording? how much did it cost and how effective do you think it was?


----------



## tamaraheiner

ebbrown said:


> Well, I'm in the dreaded post-campaign wait. I can't lie; this has been kinda distracting. This weekend I tried to stay away from the PC as much as possible. Either way, I have a plan in place for what I will do next, so I am eager to move on no matter what the outcome. Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution. (Waving to Pamela, we're post-campaign buddies!)
> 
> I posted my stats to my blog here: Click HERE to read _The Waiting Game_ (Kindle Scout campaign, final stats)...and of course, I gave a shout out to those KBoards members still campaigning (with links to your books) at the end of the blog post.


great post! I've had the same thoughts on nominations and page views. I am quite sure you'll make it!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

I just found this article on using Facebook quite helpful! Enjoy: https://janefriedman.com/facebook-pages-groups/


----------



## Ricky Corum

Well tomorrow I will have two days left on my campaign for The Bicycle Gang. I had 44 hours of a possible 624 so far with 1,243 views and this is only my second book so I guess the olds are against me.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it. 
Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Kimberly, I just got a chance to dip into your excerpt for _Dead and Breakfast_, and I really appreciate your ability to render those oppressive Florida details. I grew up in Jacksonville and spent a decade in Tallahassee, and though that's a different kind of heat, your pool-cleaning details ring true--the hooks on the fence and the paint flecks raining down. 

And I smile every time I see your cover--delightful reference to _Mystery!_


----------



## geronl

I have nominated 21 books on Scout since June and have "won" 7 novels.

That seems like a pretty good rate.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack. 
Xoxo   :


----------



## sarahdalton

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


No way! I'm so surprised, I thought you'd be selected for sure. 

I think you've picked up a ton of new fans regardless, and I know I'll be getting it.


----------



## sarahdalton

Pamela Keyes said:


> I'm re-posting this -- hopefully you can see the image this time...
> THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY campaign is over! I am now revealing my soul. For better or worse, and because you all nominated me, and because I've been dying to see other people's detailed stats (admit it, you are too) and because it could help other people with insights into their own campaigns, here you go. Of course, none of this tells me how many nominations I actually got -- just the page views.
> 
> My stats aren't as good as James, and I'm sure Beth has left me in the dust, and I have no idea if they will pick me since my novel can't fit into a single genre. Even though I'm an experienced author, my weak point is obviously marketing. I sent out a single email to everyone I knew on the first day my campaign started and figured I was done. DOH! By December 2nd, I was panicking, so I sent a reminder email that they couldn't just LOOK, they had to NOMINATE -- this time to only the first half of my list. On December 6th I sent the same reminder to the second half of my list. On December 13th, I sent out a final email, telling everyone that if they wanted a free book, this was their last chance. As you can see, my mid-campaign stats reflect the marketing pretty closely. However, except for the first four days, the higher percentage of my views has consistently been from within Kindle Scout, pretty much growing every couple of days. So most of my views didn't come from the direct cut & paste of me begging my mom to vote for me (which she actually didn't, since she is afraid of her computer).
> 
> I also figured out that even though it shows 882 views from outside sources, the "Direct Traffic Source" was about half of that, probably showing unique view sources instead of repeat views. Sadly, this means the remaining 400 external views were probably me obsessively checking my page every hour. Sigh. At any rate, maybe the "KS Traffic vs External Link traffic" percentage is encouraging. I hope.
> 
> Damn, showing my underwear to all of you is almost as scary as launching my campaign in the first place. I'm glad the campaign is over, and now I just want the wait to be over. All I want for Christmas is....


Good luck Pamela, rooting for you!

Fab stats!

Well, 0 hours in H&T yesterday despite doing quite a bit of promo. I know I had at least 4 nominations from people I know so maybe the competition is hotting up now.


----------



## David Blake

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


OK, I'm speechless. I'm now at a total loss as to how they're making their selections.

Really sorry to see this. I don't understand why they said no, I really don't. It just doesn't seem to make any sense! To be honest, none of it does!


----------



## greatbrit

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


Speechless doesn't come close. Can we say ****, because I really want to say ****. So sorry Beth. Plan B!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

greatbrit said:


> Speechless doesn't come close. Can we say ****, because I really want to say ****. So sorry Beth. Plan B!





Richard Blackah said:


> OK, I'm speechless. I'm now at a total loss as to how they're making they're selections.
> 
> Really sorry to see this. I don't understand why they said no, I really don't. It just doesn't seem to make any sense! To be honest, none of it does!





sarahdalton said:


> No way! I'm so surprised, I thought you'd be selected for sure.
> 
> I think you've picked up a ton of new fans regardless, and I know I'll be getting it.


Thank you. I'm bummed but heck, plan B is not so bad. You guys rock.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ebbrown said:


> Thank you. I'm bummed but heck, plan B is not so bad. You guys rock.


So sorry, Beth! You have so much going for you, including your Mega Mailing. I'm learning a lot and I'm grateful. I expect you're going to be able to share how the Scout campaign helped your own marketing--and you'll get better royalties!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


WTF. Beth, speechless doesn't begin to...well...say it. Please let me know as soon as JMMDI is available. I really want to read it, and I've been wanting to read the rest of your novels as well.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Tamara, I was just reading a bit of _Lay Me Down_ again and recalling that I think you do a really good job of calling up the fear and skittishness of someone trapped in domestic abuse. My experience is less of the violent, but Kylie feels very familiar to me. Well done!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Kimberly, I just got a chance to dip into your excerpt for _Dead and Breakfast_, and I really appreciate your ability to render those oppressive Florida details. I grew up in Jacksonville and spent a decade in Tallahassee, and though that's a different kind of heat, your pool-cleaning details ring true--the hooks on the fence and the paint flecks raining down.
> 
> And I smile every time I see your cover--delightful reference to _Mystery!_


Thank you so much, Cindy! I went to Key West for a week and tried to recall every detail including sweating like a pig all the time. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## KGGiarratano

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


Aw, man. I wasn't expecting that. When it's published, I'll snap up my copy. 
I don't think we'll ever figure out Amazon's reasoning for selection.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Did anyone notice that Hot & Trending is down to 18 books this morning? Do you suppose they could be phasing it out? It obviously isn't a solid marker at all for what they choose to publish.


----------



## KishSquared

I saw that.  Curious.

Massive condolences to EB.  You had a killer campaign, too.  All the best with Plan B - you'll definitely be successful with this book.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Pamela Keyes said:


> Did anyone notice that Hot & Trending is down to 18 books this morning? Do you suppose they could be phasing it out? It obviously isn't a solid marker at all for what they choose to publish.


----------



## sarahdalton

ebbrown said:


> Thank you. I'm bummed but heck, plan B is not so bad. You guys rock.


 Looking forward to it when it comes out.



Pamela Keyes said:


> Did anyone notice that Hot & Trending is down to 18 books this morning? Do you suppose they could be phasing it out? It obviously isn't a solid marker at all for what they choose to publish.


Huh, that's weird. How many did they include before?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pamela Keyes said:


> Did anyone notice that Hot & Trending is down to 18 books this morning? Do you suppose they could be phasing it out? It obviously isn't a solid marker at all for what they choose to publish.


No, I don't expect they'll phase it out--it's vital to the campaign energy! The new books campaign is pretty slow right now, probably because of Christmas. I know before I was in this campaign and just visited the site, I explored the H&T books first of all because there are so many in the full list, and I wanted to start with the curated. (Speaking of which, I still scratch my head over some of the stuff that gets put into a campaign, and then makes it to H&T--barely literate, some of it! I hate to think of what they turn away! Then again, morbid fascination makes me "view" some of them!)


----------



## tamaraheiner

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


wow really? I am so shocked. When things like that happen I fear my chances are less.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

sarahdalton said:


> Huh, that's weird. How many did they include before?


The whole duration of my campaign, the list always included 20 books. Here is the description they use in their FAQS:
"_*How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? *
Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly._"

So it's not based on page views, but on nominations & saves (I had been wondering), and is probably updated automatically by their software. Which makes the recent drop from 20 to 18 even more curious. And that also means that Beth was consistently nominated or saved during all her hours on the list. I am so confused. Quite honestly, at this point I am also freaking out. And unfortunately, I have to go to my day job, so I'll check back in later. Don't know how I'm going to survive the next couple of days....


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Tamara, I was just reading a bit of _Lay Me Down_ again and recalling that I think you do a really good job of calling up the fear and skittishness of someone trapped in domestic abuse. My experience is less of the violent, but Kylie feels very familiar to me. Well done!


thank you, Cindy! My own experiences (with domestic abuse and self-abuse) are very different from Kylee's as well. But I think the emotions drawn up are extremely similar no matter what form the abuse takes.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Pamela Keyes said:


> Did anyone notice that Hot & Trending is down to 18 books this morning? Do you suppose they could be phasing it out? It obviously isn't a solid marker at all for what they choose to publish.


that is very interesting.

Could also be that they haven't had enough submissions to put it at a full 20?

Or maybe they've set a minimum number of nominations, etc. to be on it?


----------



## tamaraheiner

Somehow still hanging in the H&T. Feel like it's by the skin of my teeth. Only 37 page views yesterday.


----------



## sarahdalton

Pamela Keyes said:


> The whole duration of my campaign, the list always included 20 books. Here is the description they use in their FAQS:
> "_*How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? *
> Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly._"
> 
> So it's not based on page views, but on nominations & saves (I had been wondering), and is probably updated automatically by their software. Which makes the recent drop from 20 to 18 even more curious. And that also means that Beth was consistently nominated or saved during all her hours on the list. I am so confused. Quite honestly, at this point I am also freaking out. And unfortunately, I have to go to my day job, so I'll check back in later. Don't know how I'm going to survive the next couple of days....


Well, I know I got nominated at least 4 times yesterday, unless those people lied to me, lol! And I haven't been on H&T for over 24 hours. Maybe there is a minimum amount of nominations a day and most books aren't making it.

I know it's early days for me but I'm losing confidence. I had over 60 page views yesterday, but maybe they aren't converting into noms.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Ten days left! I made a blog post to celebrate. Check it out and commiserate with me if you're bored.  http://tamarahartheiner.blogspot.com/2015/12/10-days-left.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Pamela Keyes said:


> The whole duration of my campaign, the list always included 20 books. Here is the description they use in their FAQS:
> "_*How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? *
> Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly._"
> 
> So it's not based on page views, but on nominations & saves (I had been wondering), and is probably updated automatically by their software. Which makes the recent drop from 20 to 18 even more curious. And that also means that Beth was consistently nominated or saved during all her hours on the list. I am so confused. Quite honestly, at this point I am also freaking out. And unfortunately, I have to go to my day job, so I'll check back in later. Don't know how I'm going to survive the next couple of days....


Don't freak, Pamela. It would have been really nice to get some sort of feedback so that I could pass it onto all of those still campaigning, but unfortunately that's just the way it goes. I wish I had some golden tidbit to pass on, haha. I'm looking at it objectively and I can say that perhaps they already had enough selections in the mystery/thriller/suspense category (it seems like the biggest # of books selected this year have been in that genre), and I already knew I was taking a big chance by submitting a thriller novel when I am primarily a romance author. Perhaps they didn't think my romance fans would follow, or maybe the editors just read it & thought it sucked, haha. (Hey, I try not to suck, but y'know bahaha)

The only advice I can give you is to have a solid Plan B. Know what you are going to do either way, so it doesn't crush yer marbles at the end. Sure, I'm disappointed, but it's just another bump in the road. I'm consoling myself by remembering how I made it to the quarter finals in the ABNA (that was MONTHS of selections, they cut some books every month from January through May!) and one of the reviewers hated my book. I believe the person said something like "it would never sell". Today I smile at that memory, because that book is the anchor for the series that made me a full-time author and it has fans all over the world.

As for_ Jack_, I haven't given up on that. The campaign opened a door in a very good direction and I think it might turn out better in the long run.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry to hear that JACK did not make it, EB.

Do you figure you'll have it ready for the big New Year's Mega Mailing List Promo


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Steve Vernon said:


> Sorry to hear that JACK did not make it, EB.
> 
> Do you figure you'll have it ready for the big New Year's Mega Mailing List Promo


Thanks Steve 
Ack, I had planned to publish it right away, but I'm holding off for now. But I am putting my Time Walkers series collection on sale for the Mega Promo, so it's all good. I'm excited about that!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I'm getting set to do some work on a novel I've been working on and I thought I would swing by and tack today's list up on the kboards Kindle Scout barroom bulletin board for all of you folks to peruse.

I like that word peruse. I like the way it sounds coming off of your lips - like ooze and booze and snooze.

Almost as much as I like the word conundrum.


Here is Tuesday morning's Kindle Scout list. If you hear any growling, that's just me.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
4 days left Regina's World Book One by C.W. Crowe
5 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
10 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
10 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
10 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
11 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
12 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
13 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
16 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
17 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
18 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
23 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone.

THREE MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Finally got my edits back from the Kindle Scout team and even though it was a total of 7 items (making a sentence stronger or minor plot suggestions) they did it by telling me why and how Kindle wants it, which was very cool. Still waiting for them to OK the new book cover so i can share it and hoping next step is a release date and pre-sale page up soon. 

Everyone have a great holiday!

Armand


----------



## CW Crowe

My first time posting! Thanks to Steve for adding my book, Regina's World, to the list of ones that are ending soon. I have a slot open tomorrow and The Bicycle Gang gets nominated. Good luck to everyone!

A comment - I read in a recent post that Amazon uses both nominations and saves to calculate H&T. We are limited to three nominations, but saves appear to be much less limited. I have 12 saves right now and could add more. I wonder what the weighting is for page views, saves and nominations.


----------



## Francesp

Good to know! Thank you. Going to "save" the whole list now and hopefully help some folks out. 
Keeping the nominations full of the three books with the shortest time left. 

Best to all!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Finally got my edits back from the Kindle Scout team and even though it was a total of 7 items (making a sentence stronger or minor plot suggestions) they did it by telling me why and how Kindle wants it, which was very cool. Still waiting for them to OK the new book cover so i can share it and hoping next step is a release date and pre-sale page up soon.
> 
> Everyone have a great holiday!
> 
> Armand


Thanks for sharing about your edits, Armand. I just got a peek at your book (went out of campaign before I got here), and it's got an amazing premise! Good work!

And welcome, C.W.! I've seen your name out there and will take a look at your book . . .


----------



## tamaraheiner

ten days left! gave a shout out to you guys and talked a little bit about the confusing stats on my blog today. http://tamarahartheiner.blogspot.com/2015/12/10-days-left.html


----------



## James P. Sumner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I know that others have asked- but I couldn't find an answer... so sorry if this is a repeat question! Can you share the ratio of kindle traffic and traffic you generated? I am 44% Kindle and 56% me and am wondering if that's in the ballpark! Because what else do I have to do but analyze and gaze into my crystal ball


Mine finished on 43% Scout, 57% Targeted, which I was happy with.


----------



## James P. Sumner

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


Got the e-mail earlier - absolutely gutted for you! Your stats were great, I thought you were in for sure! Let us know when you self-pub!


----------



## Ricky Corum

I only have two days remaining for The Bicycle Gang campaign and while I have my fingers crossed I don't think my book will be selected to be publish. I wish I could have discovered this great site and group of people prior to day one instead of day 20 of my campaign. In the short time I have been part of this group I have nominated four books and intend to support and nominate many more in the future. Thanks for your help and support.

2 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. As of 7:00 a.m. this morning I had 44 hours on H&T out of a possible 648 hours, 1282 views.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it. 
Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

James P. Sumner said:


> Mine finished on 43% Scout, 57% Targeted, which I was happy with.


Wonderful... thanks for the feedback. I can't wait to get a copy of your book... oh ... and its free for me  Keep us posted as to your progress - thanks for sharing your stats... I will share mine when it's over ! 10 days!


----------



## TheBehrg

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


Was shocked to see this! You've got such a great attitude about it and I'm sure Plan B will lead to as much as success as you're seeing with your Romance novels. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## wuezili

0 of 552 hours for SPARKLE on H and T, and counting.  Underachiever! And proud of it.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> oh boy these 12 days are gonna last forever.
> 
> On another note, I had a nomination free up and got your book in there!


I got you in as well  Also gave you a shout out on todays blog... 20 down and 10 to go!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


I have dreaded acknowledging this post all day. Like everyone else - I am speechless. Let us know when you publish... I will share the heck out of it. Hugs.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

10 days left on Scout for me... looking forward to single digits! Blogged about it today if anyone would like to check it out- https://jeannemcnamee.wordpress.com/2015/12/22/sissies-need-not-apply-2/


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Ricky, hang in there! Not long to go.

Wuezili, I'm going to look at yours right now! 

Just sent a reminder to my mailing list (only 76 on it so far, but then I don't have a book out yet, do I?!). 

Baby steps . . .


----------



## amyates

Sorry to get the news, EB. And totally shocked frankly. The mystery of Scout deepens...


----------



## blancheking

Just saw the email. I'm not sure what Scout was thinking. Jack Made Me Do It has great profit potential. Maybe decisions are made in part by throwing darts at a board...


----------



## wuezili

No one shall ever, I think, unravel the mystery of Kindle Scout's criteria in our lifetimes.  The world will find out someday, after we nail Jack the Ripper and the Zodiac Killer.  I hear there are some new leads, though.  We're closing in.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Adding my condolences, EB.  Very surprised.  It makes me wonder if H&T makes any difference at all.  Good luck with your plan B!

After two days with zero H&T hours, I sent out an email blast yesterday to 50 people I hadn't pestered before.  I know a bunch nominated.  This still gave me zero hours yesterday and so far today.  

Even though we know that H&T is based on nominations and saves, its still unclear what period of time they're looking at: for an entire campaign?  The past week?  The past three days?


----------



## Guest

E.B. Brown--

I am genuinely shocked and super disappointed that your book wasn't selected. I would have put MONEY on it being a shoe-in. 

But you know what makes you a winner? Your attitude and your response to this. That's why you're a successful author and why you will continue to be one. And like you said, maybe this means there is something better ahead for it, a greener pasture. It still sucks (especially for those of us who nominated it) but I know, however you decide to go with it, you will do great.

Also, it did NOT suck. Unless things go terribly awry after that excerpt, it was a solid book. I would buy it in a heartbeat. (And I will!)

You made a fan out of me.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

As well as Jack, I'm still in shock regarding Perfect Chloe. That was another shoe-in if I ever saw one....


----------



## greatbrit

Pamela Keyes said:


> As well as Jack, I'm still in shock regarding Perfect Chloe. That was another shoe-in if I ever saw one....


Thanks Pamela. But its my own fault, I realized too late that the book can be more than three chapters.


----------



## grendelguy

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Adding my condolences, EB. Very surprised. It makes me wonder if H&T makes any difference at all. Good luck with your plan B!
> 
> After two days with zero H&T hours, I sent out an email blast yesterday to 50 people I hadn't pestered before. I know a bunch nominated. This still gave me zero hours yesterday and so far today.
> 
> Even though we know that H&T is based on nominations and saves, its still unclear what period of time they're looking at: for an entire campaign? The past week? The past three days?


It's probably updated daily. Either the people you pestered didn't nominate or--and this is more likely--there were simply too many other books with more nominations.

I really doubt there's any sort of mystery here when it comes to the selection process. The Nominations get your foot in the door, and then the editors read through the books and make a decision. There's always some subjectivity in this process. For example:

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/14/man-booker-prize-marlon-james-debut-novel-rejected-nearly-80-times


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Even though we know that H&T is based on nominations and saves, its still unclear what period of time they're looking at: for an entire campaign? The past week? The past three days?


My husband the scientist suggests they have a moving window. So Pam (?) and I both had no H&T for the first eight hours because an eight(?)-hour window didn't register anything/enough until it hit that point. He suggests that, for example, since I dropped off H&T for a few hours yesterday morning (mostly), that might have been from no activity overnight (say midnight to 8 a.m.). If they literally measured every hour on the hour, we would see a lot of movement of people jumping off and on H&T. But it's really fairly consistent through a day.

Who knows?! And of course, once the collective of authors figures it out, they'll move the targets.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

EB - can't believe it. So glad you have a Plan B and on the upside, you retain complete control of your book.

Armand - thanks for the peep behind the curtains. Much appreciated!

Steve - you're so good updating the nominations list. Thank you 

Good luck to everyone scouting!!! I know what I hope you get from Santa.


----------



## KishSquared

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> After two days with zero H&T hours, I sent out an email blast yesterday to 50 people I hadn't pestered before. I know a bunch nominated. This still gave me zero hours yesterday and so far today.


You were H&T earlier today! It made me happy when I saw it.

My secondary email blasts have done nothing for me. Sponsoring that video game tournament gave me 26 hours of H&T but I've been off it since yesterday.

I have a few more things to do before that final week hits. I wonder how busy the site will get after Christmas.


----------



## Ricky Corum

Thanks Cindy for the kind words. Your correct it will be over after tomorrow its been a very stressful process.

I spent the last two years joining any and every Facebook book group that would have me. One hour into my campaign Facebook blocked me for 15 days. They then removed the block for three days and then blocked me again for the remainder of my campaign until the 29th of December. They never told me what I did to get blocked in fact they never responded to any of my ten emails. I think that was a major setback for me getting views.

I will need to figure out a way to get around the Facebook issue for my next book should I decided to go Kindle Scout again.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it.

Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> After two days with zero H&T hours, I sent out an email blast yesterday to 50 people I hadn't pestered before. I know a bunch nominated. This still gave me zero hours yesterday and so far today.


Well, you've been up there the last two hours again, Michael, only you took my spot to do it! Boo!  Congrats, really, but I'd love to get back up there!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

MartinCrosbie said:


> Hey guys, here's part two of my blog on my Scout experience http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/10/15/my-kindle-scout-adventure-part-2/
> 
> As discussed it looks like nominations fuel the H and T list rather than just page views. I think. Maybe.


This is an interesting read from an earlier blog in October:


----------



## kennysrich

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Finally got my edits back from the Kindle Scout team and even though it was a total of 7 items (making a sentence stronger or minor plot suggestions) they did it by telling me why and how Kindle wants it, which was very cool. Still waiting for them to OK the new book cover so i can share it and hoping next step is a release date and pre-sale page up soon.
> 
> Everyone have a great holiday!
> 
> Armand


Thanks for the inside look, Armand. I'm trying KS again with a new, co-authored book, 'The Elementals: Rock of Ages'

Hope to get on your level.

Cheers!

Kenny


----------



## kennysrich

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday and I'm getting set to do some work on a novel I've been working on and I thought I would swing by and tack today's list up on the kboards Kindle Scout barroom bulletin board for all of you folks to peruse.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> I think I've got everyone.
> 
> THREE MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!


Hello Steve, thank you for sharing these lists so diligently as you always do. I have a new title on KS entitled 'The Elementals: Rock of Ages.' I hope you might add me to the list.

Thank you!

Kenny S. Rich


----------



## blancheking

Today is a day for paperwork  
Tomorrow is ENT day


----------



## kennysrich

ebbrown said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the awesome support. Looks like it's plan B for Jack.
> Xoxo  :


Trust me, I had a sinking feeling when they rejected The One-Eyed King even after I poured my heart and soul into a strong campaign 

But you've got the right attitude. We've got your back. I nominated your book, all but certain it'd be picked. The tagline alone had me hooked. 
Clearly, no one understands what KS Review is looking for. I really do question how "reader-powered" they really are, honestly.

At any rate, once you publish, I'll be sure to buy. Godspeed along plan B.

Cheers! 

Kenny


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well, you've been up there the last two hours again, Michael, only you took my spot to do it! Boo!  Congrats, really, but I'd love to get back up there!


Oh my, so sorry! Hopefully when a couple of campaign ends we'll be side by side.

That email blast clearly did help me. It was just a delayed reaction, apparently.

I'm glad I held off on that email to non-Facebook friends until week two. My FB efforts worked in week one... so it was good to have a separate audience to hit up for support in week two.

Meantime I just paid $20 to boost a post about my campaign for one day. I targeted the boost at those who like steampunk or baseball. The ad was approved and I immediately got 10 views and one share. Then they rejected my ad because of the 20% text rule, so it is no longer running. I have appealed.

Bizarre.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Oh my, so sorry! Hopefully when a couple of campaign ends we'll be side by side.
> 
> That email blast clearly did help me. It was just a delayed reaction, apparently.
> 
> I'm glad I held off on that email to non-Facebook friends until week two. My FB efforts worked in week one... so it was good to have a separate audience to hit up for support in week two.
> 
> Meantime I just paid $20 to boost a post about my campaign for one day. I targeted the boost at those who like steampunk or baseball. The ad was approved and I immediately got 10 views and one share. Then they rejected my ad because of the 20% text rule, so it is no longer running. I have appealed.
> 
> Bizarre.


You're #1 now!  I sent out a second broadcast to my 76 email subscribers this afternoon and see that 10 of them have clicked (almost all links to Scout), so perhaps that will help a bit. It's one thing at a time, isn't it?


----------



## KishSquared

Cindy, how do you track whether people are clicking the link?

Michael, boo to the FB ad!  Glad it was effective for you though - what is the 20% text rule?  Is FB refunding you?


----------



## N.Luckourt

So sorry EB. Did not expect that email. Best of luck on your next step.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> Cindy, how do you track whether people are clicking the link?
> 
> Michael, boo to the FB ad! Glad it was effective for you though - what is the 20% text rule? Is FB refunding you?


Should have clarified, Kish. It's the analytics on my email newsletter. I know they've clicked inside that to go to Scout (my page).


----------



## Steve Vernon

kennysrich said:


> Hello Steve, thank you for sharing these lists so diligently as you always do. I have a new title on KS entitled 'The Elementals: Rock of Ages.' I hope you might add me to the list.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Kenny S. Rich


Hey Kenny. I am a lazy, lazy man. Make it easy for me and post a link here to the Kindle Scout Campaign page and I'll pick it up tomorrow morning.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Kenny. I am a lazy, lazy man. Make it easy for me and post a link here to the Kindle Scout Campaign page and I'll pick it up tomorrow morning.


lol I love this, Steve.


----------



## geronl

Pamela Keyes said:


> As well as Jack, I'm still in shock regarding Perfect Chloe. That was another shoe-in if I ever saw one....


I thought so too.

Still my record is 7 out of 21, so far.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

KishSquared said:


> what is the 20% text rule? Is FB refunding you?


The image with the post can't be more than 20% text. Which is ridiculous for a book cover. Apparently appealing to a human being clears it up, but I'm not sure how long that takes.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=190547.0

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=212426.0


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm afraid I haven't survived this. I am actually lying here on my office floor, gazing at forever. If it wasn't for my being able astrally project my thoughts into my cat who has figured out how to use the keyboard, I would not be able to add anything at all to this conversation.
> 
> Now if I could only astrally open up a tin of cat food. I am getting awfully suspicious of the way that my cat is eyeing my comatose body...


Steve, you are funny. Since I can't obsess about my H&T alter ego, I decided to obsess by reading this entire thread from beginning to end. I'm only on October 20th (hence, this quote from you) and I didn't submit my campaign until Nov 21st. I sure wish I had read this whole thing first. Oh well, at least it's keeping me busy for a few more hours....


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Not selected. Boo hoo.


----------



## sarahdalton

Pamela Keyes said:


> Not selected. Boo hoo.


Sorry to hear that, Pamela.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Christmas Eve Eve. I didn't even know there was such a thing - but my Twitter feed says that #Christmaseveeve is trending right now, therefore it must be true. The internet would NEVER lie to me, would it?

I've just put my Santa suit out for airing today. My work is having a short Christmas Eve get together and some folks are bringing their kids so I've volunteered to go in on my day off and play Santa. I bought the suit last year and wore it work and handed out some of my wife's homemade chocolate truffles - which are world-shakingly awesome. I haven't played Santa for kids in about thirty years. Back then I was asked at St. Mary's University - where I was attending as an adult student - to come and play Santa for a children's party. I did double-duty - first keeping them spellbound by a storytelling session and then disappearing for a half an hour and then returning in full Santa regalia.

I'm kind of looking forward to it. I've always wondered if this might one day trying this out as a retirement sideline. I wonder what kind of a department store Santa I would make?

We'll see in a few more years. For now, I have got a plate of pickled moose meat waiting in my fridge for lunchtime, god bless my brother-in-law for thinking of me.


Here is Wednesday morning's Kindle Scout list. If you hear any growling, that's just my stomach.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
3 days left Regina's World Book One by C.W. Crowe
4 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
9 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
9 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
9 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
1 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
10 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
12 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
15 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
16 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
17 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
22 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone.

Kenny S. Rich, post a link to your Kindle Scout Campaign and I'll add it to the list.

TWO MORE SLEEPS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## greatbrit

Pamela Keyes said:


> Not selected. Boo hoo.


Doh! So sorry Pamela. The only good news is they didn't keep you hanging through xmas. But welcome to the OSC club, with the possibility of an OSCAR, and automatic membership into the Plan B Society. I recommend enjoying the holidays, giving it all a little time before taking your next step, with the knowledge that there is plenty of hope on the other side.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Pamela, sorry to hear you weren't chosen, but thankfully there's Plan B and your book will find its readers.



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I sent out a second broadcast to my 76 email subscribers this afternoon and see that 10 of them have clicked (almost all links to Scout), so perhaps that will help a bit. It's one thing at a time, isn't it?


You're back in H&T, Cindy. Congrats!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pamela, I'm so very sorry. Your excerpt dragged me right into your story with a compelling world-building setup. I love the Old West / contemporary mashup, and I expect samples will really lead to conversions for you.

Michael, I'm glad there's now room enough for us both up there on H&T . . . so far. I think my ten or so subscribers who clicked through might have improved my number yesterday (got 62 overall) because thirteen came from Direct Traffic. I've been hearing about Mark Dawson FB ads instruction, so perhaps I'll check that out after Christmas.

Steve, it's completely awesome that you're actually airing out a Santa suit today! (And that you can fit in one you've had for thirty years). Pamela reminded me that I haven't finished reading all the back posts in this thread--much wisdom there for Scoutees!


----------



## Ricky Corum

Only 1 days left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1307 nominations to date, 44 hours H&T of possible 672

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it.

Thanks for all the support.

Ricky Corum


----------



## tamaraheiner

Pamela Keyes said:


> Steve, you are funny. Since I can't obsess about my H&T alter ego, I decided to obsess by reading this entire thread from beginning to end. I'm only on October 20th (hence, this quote from you) and I didn't submit my campaign until Nov 21st. I sure wish I had read this whole thing first. Oh well, at least it's keeping me busy for a few more hours....


wow, that's impressive! Sorry you weren't selected. That's so very hard. At least they told you quickly, I guess.


----------



## GoingAnon

EB, can't believe Jack wasn't selected. What were they thinking


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Steve, it's completely awesome that you're actually airing out a Santa suit today! (And that you can fit in one you've had for thirty years). Pamela reminded me that I haven't finished reading all the back posts in this thread--much wisdom there for Scoutees!


Actually, this is a suit that I bought last year, just to wear to the office as a gag.

The suit I wore 30 years ago was rented by the folks who were hosting the party. I think I might be able to wear that old suit as a necktie, maybe - or possibly a festive loincloth.


----------



## CW Crowe

Got The Bicycle Gang nominated today.  Good Luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Actually, this is a suit that I bought last year, just to wear to the office as a gag.
> 
> The suit I wore 30 years ago was rented by the folks who were hosting the party. I think I might be able to wear that old suit as a necktie, maybe - or possibly a festive loincloth.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Pamela Keyes said:


> Not selected. Boo hoo.


So sorry! A bummer, but not the end of the world. Let us know when your book is released.


----------



## KishSquared

Pamela, I'm really sad to see your book was passed over.  You ran an amazing campaign and you should be proud of what you accomplished.  Given your page views, you surely now have hundreds (if not thousands) of people waiting to get that email saying Ironwood Prophecy is available.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Hey guys, I'm hoping you can help with my quandary.

I've got a Jan. 11 date with my editor, which means my final, edited version will not be ready until prob early February.  According to the Kindle Scout submission checklist, Amazon would like for me to wait on submitting my manuscript until after those revisions have been made (i.e., they want it as ready for publication as possible before I submit it.)  Now, this makes sense to me... however... I'd like to fast track the process.

Section 7 of the Publishing Agreement states, "You will have an opportunity to make reasonable revisions to your Work and submit your final manuscript for publication during the 30-day period following the Selection Date. If you do not provide us with a final manuscript during that 30-day period, we may move forward with publication of your Work using the manuscript you originally submitted."  This would indicate that I could submit my current version now, and then revise it afterward, if selected.  In other words, it speeds up the process by 4-6 weeks.  This would be important if it's not selected by Kindle Press; I could move on to Plan B sooner.

What are your thoughts?  I think the positives of submitting the MS I currently have into the Scout program first, then submitting my final version later (if selected) make this a viable and attractive option. But it's possible I'm missing some key piece of info or am not thinking it through clearly. 

TIA for your help, thoughts and ideas!

S.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

KishSquared said:


> Pamela, I'm really sad to see your book was passed over. You ran an amazing campaign and you should be proud of what you accomplished. Given your page views, you surely now have hundreds (if not thousands) of people waiting to get that email saying Ironwood Prophecy is available.


Thank you Jeff and Cindy, and thanks for the amazing support from all of you. This forum -- in fact, Kboards in general -- has been a priceless find for me, which I never would have otherwise discovered. The Kindle Scout process, as manic-depressive as it is, has also been very valuable. I got a ton of positive feedback from my emails, and absolutely see myself doing this again in the future. I was in great company during the entire campaign, and I'm still in great company with all the rest of you rejects. 

As for Plan B, I have decided to return to the more traditional route of agent & editor, which worked well for me in the past with my YA titles. I emailed my first agent query for THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY as of 9:00 this morning. I plan to have a handful more queries out before Christmas day, dashing through cyberspace on a one-horse open sleigh. I have my fingers and toes crossed, and the nomination button clicked for those of you still holding your breath, and I promise to nominate every single one of you on Steve's list today. I hope you all have a great Christmas, and thanks again for being such a supportive group of awesome writers! Pam


----------



## greatbrit

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping you can help with my quandary.
> 
> I've got a Jan. 11 date with my editor, which means my final, edited version will not be ready until prob early February. According to the Kindle Scout submission checklist, Amazon would like for me to wait on submitting my manuscript until after those revisions have been made (i.e., they want it as ready for publication as possible before I submit it.) Now, this makes sense to me... however... I'd like to fast track the process.
> 
> Section 7 of the Publishing Agreement states, "You will have an opportunity to make reasonable revisions to your Work and submit your final manuscript for publication during the 30-day period following the Selection Date. If you do not provide us with a final manuscript during that 30-day period, we may move forward with publication of your Work using the manuscript you originally submitted." This would indicate that I could submit my current version now, and then revise it afterward, if selected. In other words, it speeds up the process by 4-6 weeks. This would be important if it's not selected by Kindle Press; I could move on to Plan B sooner.
> 
> What are your thoughts? I think the positives of submitting the MS I currently have into the Scout program first, then submitting my final version later (if selected) make this a viable and attractive option. But it's possible I'm missing some key piece of info or am not thinking it through clearly.
> 
> TIA for your help, thoughts and ideas!
> 
> S.


The gamble is that they might want to publish the newly edited version, but reject the not so edited version. I'm not sure if there's a downside, other than there seem to be a greater number of submissions each month, as word gets out.


----------



## KishSquared

You have a great attitude, Pam. Thanks for all the support you've given as well. This is a great community and you're a key part of it.



Steven L. Hawk said:


> This would indicate that I could submit my current version now, and then revise it afterward, if selected. In other words, it speeds up the process by 4-6 weeks. This would be important if it's not selected by Kindle Press; I could move on to Plan B sooner.
> 
> What are your thoughts? I think the positives of submitting the MS I currently have into the Scout program first, then submitting my final version later (if selected) make this a viable and attractive option. But it's possible I'm missing some key piece of info or am not thinking it through clearly.


My advice - do NOT submit to KindleScout until it's publishing ready. If it's one thing we've learned on these boards, it's that KS is very similar to a traditional agent/publisher. They want a professionally edited ms, and they want a professional cover. I understand your desire to expedite the process, but don't treat KS as something to fix on the backend. They won't accept it, even if you run a killer campaign.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Alix Nichols said:


> EB, can't believe Jack wasn't selected. What were they thinking


  I know, I'm pretty bummed, I think it would have been a great collaboration. I could think of a bunch of reasons why, (length? maybe that one scene was too graphic? maybe they hated the alternating first person POV? Maybe I made a mistake submitting a thriller when I am a romance writer with a romance fan base?) but I suppose the bottom line is that someone didn't like it. Lol, I'm actually kinda used to that reaction by now, people seem to really love my stuff or really hate it. And the way I look at it, readers don't remember the mediocre stories...they remember the ones they passionately loved or passionately hated.

Thanks for all the well wishes. Yeah, I'm bruised but not out for the count by a long shot. For those of you still in the game, hang in there. If it doesn't work out, please don't let that dim your fire. This is a tough business, and you will get shut down more than you will get lifted up, it's just the way it goes. It's really not my life if I'm not running 99 failures to 1 success, haha.  I think I already mentioned how bad one of the ABNA judges hated my first book (_The Legend of the Bloodstone_), and every day I am grateful I didn't quit over that. I have nothing negative to say about the Scout program. It just wasn't the right fit for my book at this time, just like the ABNA wasn't a fit for my first book. My first book went on to be the anchor of a series that made me a full-time author. I know* Jack *is going to find a great place in my future as well.

Thinking of all of you running campaigns and wishing you all the best. I'm really freakin' bummed for Pamela <hugs>. I hope you're going to go on and still publish!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> My advice - do NOT submit to KindleScout until it's publishing ready. . . . don't treat KS as something to fix on the backend. They won't accept it, even if you run a killer campaign.


Agreed here! I'm kind of shocked at the low quality of some of the things that are in the campaign, but encouraged by the very strong quality of the ones actually chosen (you can still read their campaigns from the KS site), and I really do think what I suggested a few days ago--that they use those as controls of a type. A poor manuscript that gets a lot of votes is obviously getting them for personal/social reasons--from people who don't really read, who probably don't pay for a KU membership. Thus it provides a good comparison in conversions, for example, to manuscripts with lower views and nominations but with significantly higher quality. That's my hope, anyway.

Pam, good for you!


----------



## blancheking

Running ENT today. Letter went out approximately 10:35 AM. It is 11:49 AM. So far, 10 sales. 

I'm interested to see if ENT is as good as people say


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Pamela Keyes said:


> As for Plan B, I have decided to return to the more traditional route of agent & editor,


Here is a suggestion for Pamela and anyone else with a sf/fantasy submission that did not get chosen in KS and is considering a traditional route: the British publish Angry Robot is taking manuscript submissions -- no agent needed -- in one of their rare Open Door periods. It ends at the end of January.

This may be my Plan B.

http://angryrobotbooks.com/opendoor/


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Agreed here! I'm kind of shocked at the low quality of some of the things that are in the campaign, but encouraged by the very strong quality of the ones actually chosen





KishSquared said:


> My advice - do NOT submit to KindleScout until it's publishing ready. If it's one thing we've learned on these boards, it's that KS is very similar to a traditional agent/publisher. They want a professionally edited ms, and they want a professional cover. I understand your desire to expedite the process, but don't treat KS as something to fix on the backend. They won't accept it, even if you run a killer campaign.


Valid points. But I'm still leaning toward the rush. Some things to consider:

My writing style is fairly tight. Editing for my previous novels didn't uncover serious issues. I'd estimate it is 95% good to go.
I've already had my Beta readers engaged and have incorporated their feedback into my current MS.
My previous books have sold 100K+ copies, so I'm not married to the idea of KS. 
My cover is solid, IMO. (see below)
I'm an impatient soul, who rankles at the idea of having to wait another 45 days to get my book out. 

Here is what I would submit to KS, if I entered today:

*One liner (45 characters or less): *

"Welcome to boot camp. Year: 2616."

*Blurb (500 characters or less): *

"For years, Eli has learned the art of war from some of the most skilled fighters on three planets. There's no question, he has what it takes to be a soldier.

There's just one problem. His father is General Justice, the most famous man alive, and the ranking commander of the alliance military.

When it comes time to enlist, the younger Justice has to make a choice. Rely on his name and claim an automatic commission? Or enter boot camp as an anonymous recruit and earn his own way?"

*Cover:*










Does any of this cause you to lean the other way, or am I being completely ornery and unrealistic? It's been know to happen. Often!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I'm an impatient soul, who rankles at the idea of having to wait another 45 days to get my book out.


I suspect this is your top reason for wanting to push on now.  (I know because I'm the same way. I often rely on my wife for this sort of advice. She's very good at telling me to be patient).

I'd wait. It may be 'publishing ready' now but obviously you hired an editor to improve it even more, and it would be, in my view, silly to send them a manuscript that is not THAT MUCH better. Even it it ends up only 1% better, it will still be better.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> I suspect this is your top reason for wanting to push on now.  (I know because I'm the same way. I often rely on my wife for this sort of advice. She's very good at telling me to be patient).
> 
> I'd wait. It may be 'publishing ready' now but obviously you hired an editor to improve it even more, and it would be, in my view, silly to send them a manuscript that is not THAT MUCH better. Even it it ends up only 1% better, it will still be better.


Thanks, Michael. You are correct. I'm one of those "immediate gratification" types, who needs to hear a voice of reason and restraint from time to time.

I will wait for the final version, as much as it pains me to do so.


----------



## wuezili

Angry Robot...hmm.  I don't know.  I'm still waiting on my KS rejection.  I'm not certain I want to wait around another six months for what will likely be the same conclusion.  I doubt AR's criteria are very different from KS's


----------



## GoingAnon

Steven L. Hawk said:


> *Blurb (500 characters or less): *
> 
> "For years, Eli has learned the art of war from some of the most skilled fighters on three planets. There's no question, he has what it takes to be a soldier.
> 
> There's just one problem. His father is General Justice, the most famous man alive, and the ranking commander of the alliance military.
> 
> When it comes time to enlist, the younger Justice has to make a choice. Rely on his name and claim an automatic commission? Or enter boot camp as an anonymous recruit and earn his own way?"
> 
> *Cover:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any of this cause you to lean the other way, or am I being completely ornery and unrealistic? It's been know to happen. Often!


Wise decision, Steven. 
Regarding your blurb. The beginning is fine, but the last sentence tells the reader that the main stake in your novel is not humanity's or at least the protagonist's physical and/or emotional survival (as it should be) but whether or not he should use his father's name when enlisting... Do I want to read on to find out? Not so sure.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Alix Nichols said:


> Wise decision, Steven.
> Regarding your blurb. The beginning is fine, but the last sentence tells the reader that the main stake in your novel is not humanity's or at least the protagonist's physical and/or emotional survival (as it should be) but whether or not he should use his father's name when enlisting... Do I want to read on to find out? Not so sure.


I actually like the last line. It tells me quite clearly that this book isn't about war or good and evil so much as about one young man trying to claim his own identity. Unless that's not what you want it to be about.


----------



## KishSquared

I'm not a big fan of questions with obvious answers. I assume he'll join as a nameless recruit, otherwise why bring it up? My opinion - just say what he does and allude to the grievances that come along for the ride.  I'm also not a fan of "There's no question, he has what it takes to be a soldier." - it's 'vernacularly' correct, but not grammatically.

Got the constructive criticism out of the way, first.  Other than that, I really like it! I'm impressed with how quickly you drum up energy. I'd nominate it!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Pamela Keyes said:


> Thank you Jeff and Cindy, and thanks for the amazing support from all of you. This forum -- in fact, Kboards in general -- has been a priceless find for me, which I never would have otherwise discovered. The Kindle Scout process, as manic-depressive as it is, has also been very valuable. I got a ton of positive feedback from my emails, and absolutely see myself doing this again in the future. I was in great company during the entire campaign, and I'm still in great company with all the rest of you rejects.
> 
> As for Plan B, I have decided to return to the more traditional route of agent & editor, which worked well for me in the past with my YA titles. I emailed my first agent query for THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY as of 9:00 this morning. I plan to have a handful more queries out before Christmas day, dashing through cyberspace on a one-horse open sleigh. I have my fingers and toes crossed, and the nomination button clicked for those of you still holding your breath, and I promise to nominate every single one of you on Steve's list today. I hope you all have a great Christmas, and thanks again for being such a supportive group of awesome writers! Pam


So sorry your book didn't make it... glad you had a Plan B and did something proactive today. I can't believe what they were passing over... you had my vote.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Ricky, as I'm off to bed I see you're #1 in H&T! Nice way to finish the day. (I know you still have tomorrow, too . . .)


----------



## tamaraheiner

Just did my nightly spamming of friends.  We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Thoughts?

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2015/03/novels_published_in_amazon_s_kindle_scout_program_reviewed.html


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2015/03/novels_published_in_amazon_s_kindle_scout_program_reviewed.html


Their information is full of mistakes. too bad they sound so authoritative.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> Their information is full of mistakes. too bad they sound so authoritative.


Yes, I know. It's surprising how little info is actually out there. This writer saw some of the bad ones and focused exclusively on those--too bad, for sure.

Here's another post, on the economics of Kindle Press revenues. I'd sure love to get more info on how well folks are selling through Kindle Press! 

http://blog.jamesmjackson.com/2015/06/kindle-presss-presumed-long-tail.html

And a bit more: http://stlsinc.blogspot.com/2015/08/james-m-jackson-on-successes-using.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Christmas Eve.

I don't have any work today - but as I mentioned yesterday I have volunteered to show up dressed as Santa for a small get-together of employees with young kids today. I'm kind of nervous, and kind of looking forward to it.



Here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list. If you hear any growling, that's just my stomach.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Bicycle Gang by Ricky Corum
2 days left Regina's World Book One by C.W. Crowe
4 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
8 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
8 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
8 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
10 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
10 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
11 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
14 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
15 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
16 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
21 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone.

Kenny S. Rich, post a link to your Kindle Scout Campaign and I'll add it to the list.

ONE MORE SLEEP UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Ricky Corum

The Bicycle Gang

Once again I would like to thank everyone for all the information and support I received from this site.

Today is my Final day left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1345 views to date. 45 hours on the H&T out of a possible 696 hours.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it. 
Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## David Blake

KishSquared said:


> You have a great attitude, Pam. Thanks for all the support you've given as well. This is a great community and you're a key part of it.
> 
> My advice - do NOT submit to KindleScout until it's publishing ready. If it's one thing we've learned on these boards, it's that KS is very similar to a traditional agent/publisher. They want a professionally edited ms, and they want a professional cover. I understand your desire to expedite the process, but don't treat KS as something to fix on the backend. They won't accept it, even if you run a killer campaign.


I'd go with that, but there are a number of other factors at stake - the story, the market, an existing fan base, the quality of the work. Selection, as we've seen, has nothing to do with H&T. KS is working in a similar way to any traditional Literary Agent, by selecting books that they themselves think there is a market for and will therefore sell.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. Just back from my gig as office Santa. I grabbed a cab down and the taxi driver was a little surprised but he did NOT offer a discount.

The party was awesome. You just have to take a look at the eyes of a child gazing at Santa and you forget all about the hubbub and the turmoil of holiday shopping. 

But man, that Santa suit was hot. I think I lost about ten pounds on the bus ride home. My fault for not taking my Santa beard off on the bus - but I didn't want to risk the chance of some little kid getting on the bus and seeing me without the big bushy white beard.


----------



## Ricky Corum

Thanks Cindy for your support and good luck with your book.

Final day left for my Kindle Scout Campaign. 1345 nominations to date.

Please go to this link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DBMSGW0PCCG2 read an excerpt of my new book The Bicycle Gang. If you like it please Nominate it to be published by Kindle Press. If Kindle Press decides to publish it you will receive a FREE copy for nominating it. 
Thanks 
Ricky Corum


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

wuezili said:


> Angry Robot...hmm. I don't know. I'm still waiting on my KS rejection. I'm not certain I want to wait around another six months for what will likely be the same conclusion.


I suggested the Angry Robots open submission to Pamela Keyes or anyone else who's looking to go traditional by getting an agent. Yes, their process would easily take six months. Which would certainly be faster than trying to find an agent, having her shop your ms., and then waiting for a publisher to decide.



wuezili said:


> I doubt AR's criteria are very different from KS's


Not sure what you're basing this assessment on. Its very likely, in my view, that their criteria differ substantially. What certainly IS true of both is that the odds of being chosen are very slim. Which holds true for any publisher.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Hey, Michael, I showed your cover to my daughter's boyfriend (IBM code monkey with a Great Books education in high school and a comp sci degree), and he said, "Yeah, I'd like to take a look at that!"


----------



## tamaraheiner

what's everyone's views looking like lately? feeling anxious about tomorrow!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hey, Michael, I showed your cover to my daughter's boyfriend (IBM code monkey with a Great Books education in high school and a comp sci degree), and he said, "Yeah, I'd like to take a look at that!"


Thanks! He may be my target audience . I'm pretty happy with the cover too.


----------



## blancheking

It's been an interesting morning. I published another book (old manuscript; romantic comedy) under a pen name; managed to get it on both Amazon and iBooks. It took two hours, but I got Apple Producer to work on windows, so yay $1000 saved for not having to buy a macbook? I'm just glad I can now directly upload books to Apple iBooks without the smashwords formatting procedures.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> what's everyone's views looking like lately? feeling anxious about tomorrow!


Mine have been climbing since a low of just 20 a few days ago. I think people are home and have time to spare!


----------



## Steve Vernon

MERRY CHRISTMAS kboards Kindle Scout Crew!!!

I'm going to let my wife sleep in for an hour or so before I run through the house madly screaming "WAKE UP! IT'S CHRISTMAS!"



Here is Friday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Regina's World Book One by C.W. Crowe
3 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
7 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
7 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
7 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
9 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
9 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
10 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
13 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
14 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
15 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
20 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil

I think I've got everyone.

WAKE UP! IT'S CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon




----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


>


Handsome Santa!


----------



## Ricky Corum

The Bicycle Gang

My Campaign has ended and I wanted to thank everyone who nominated my book. I really appreciate the support and information provided by everyone.

The final numbers are: 68 hours on the H&T out of a possible 720 hours. 1,389 views. 

Yesterday I spent 23 hours on the H&T list with only 44 page views. How in the world does that happen? Who knows.

Now the waiting game. I don't believe my numbers are good enough and I believe Facebook really hurt my campaign numbers by blocking me for most of my campaign to posting to the Facebook Group sites I belong to. The three days in the middle of my campaign when I wasn't block my numbers spiked. 

Anyway I will need to find a way around that if I ever go Kindle Scout again.

Merry Christmas to everyone and thanks again for the support.


----------



## KishSquared

Merry Christmas, all!

Best of luck Ricky!  I was on H&T yesterday for 20 hours and had 19 views.  It was a slow day all around   I figure if I could just scrounge up 2-3 views this morning I could spend the rest of the day on it!  Haha.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Ricky Corum said:


> The Bicycle Gang
> 
> My Campaign has ended and I wanted to thank everyone who nominated my book. I really appreciate the support and information provided by everyone.
> 
> The final numbers are: 68 hours on the H&T out of a possible 720 hours. 1,389 views.
> 
> Yesterday I spent 23 hours on the H&T list with only 44 page views. How in the world does that happen? Who knows.
> 
> Now the waiting game. I don't believe my numbers are good enough and I believe Facebook really hurt my campaign numbers by blocking me for most of my campaign to posting to the Facebook Group sites I belong to. The three days in the middle of my campaign when I wasn't block my numbers spiked.
> 
> Anyway I will need to find a way around that if I ever go Kindle Scout again.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone and thanks again for the support.


Hi, Ricky. It's a relief to have it over, isn't it? I'm at the halfway point today. I think the H&T was based on low numbers yesterday, as I had fewer views than you did and was on it 24 hours. But remember that H&T counts nominations and saves, not just views. When folks are in their last day or two they tend to slide up into H&T, too, because folks are nominating them at the end of the campaign to get a chance at the free books. It's a nice way to end!


----------



## blancheking

Finally sold 500 copies.  Returning the price to normal.

I think I'll put my next book in scout next month. It's almost done!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hi, Ricky. It's a relief to have it over, isn't it? I'm at the halfway point today. I think the H&T was based on low numbers yesterday, as I had fewer views than you did and was on it 24 hours. But remember that H&T counts nominations and saves, not just views. When folks are in their last day or two they tend to slide up into H&T, too, because folks are nominating them at the end of the campaign to get a chance at the free books. It's a nice way to end!


right? I love it too. If I can just hang in there for four more days...

Views were lower for me too yesterday. I'm very nervous about what today will bring. but it's Christmas Day. No one expects it to be high, right? right? I hope!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> Finally sold 500 copies.  Returning the price to normal.
> 
> I think I'll put my next book in scout next month. It's almost done!


Go for it!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> right? I love it too. If I can just hang in there for four more days...
> 
> Views were lower for me too yesterday. I'm very nervous about what today will bring. but it's Christmas Day. No one expects it to be high, right? right? I hope!


The good news is that it's the top 18 or 20, no matter what, and you've been camped up there the whole time, haven't you?!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> The good news is that it's the top 18 or 20, no matter what, and you've been camped up there the whole time, haven't you?!


Yes... though I am more convinced than ever it doesn't mean anything. Of course, I'm not willing to take any chances.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

C.W., I just took a look at your excerpt and gave you my nomination--intriguing concept!


----------



## GaretWirth

Hi everybody!

I was referred here by Cindy Marsch on my blog (http://www.garetvsworld.com) -- I just launched my Kindle Scout campaign for "Provenance" last night. So far it's pretty exciting! It's been in the "Hot" list all day, although I'm going to chalk that up to the generosity of my Facebook friends rather than the general public actually liking it  But, hey, who knows!

I'm going to go through and read some of this thread as I'm super curious what other's experiences have been. Feel free to give "Provenance" a peek and let me know what you think!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PFI7EU3JWB2V


----------



## tamaraheiner

GaretWirth said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I was referred here by Cindy Marsch on my blog (http://www.garetvsworld.com) -- I just launched my Kindle Scout campaign for "Provenance" last night. So far it's pretty exciting! It's been in the "Hot" list all day, although I'm going to chalk that up to the generosity of my Facebook friends rather than the general public actually liking it  But, hey, who knows!
> 
> I'm going to go through and read some of this thread as I'm super curious what other's experiences have been. Feel free to give "Provenance" a peek and let me know what you think!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PFI7EU3JWB2V


wow you are brave, starting a campaign on Christmas day! Good for you! It will be fun to see how your campaign goes!


----------



## GaretWirth

Ha -- yeah, I had no idea when it would start when I submitted the book. I figured it'd start in a week or so, but nope, Christmas day.

Any tips from those of you who have run campaigns before/are running campaigns? I won't lie that I have no idea how to generate interest/traffic to my campaign other than posting on Facebook and sharing it on a few other social media sites.


----------



## tamaraheiner

GaretWirth said:


> Ha -- yeah, I had no idea when it would start when I submitted the book. I figured it'd start in a week or so, but nope, Christmas day.
> 
> Any tips from those of you who have run campaigns before/are running campaigns? I won't lie that I have no idea how to generate interest/traffic to my campaign other than posting on Facebook and sharing it on a few other social media sites.


I think the biggest thing we all figured out is not to contact everyone you know the first day! Slow and steady wins the race here. You want a constant flow of nominations. And it's nominations and saves that get you on the hot list, not just views.

Some people had great luck doing a facebook event. I think it's a great idea, but I didn't start mine until halfway through my campaign (a week ago). I had great participation until about four days ago, and then everyone disappeared to do their own holiday thing lol. It could work for you if you time it right.

Others had issues getting blocked from Facebook. Facebook blocked me once too. I then changed the wording of my message and carried on two days later. I don't know if they dropped the block or if changing the wording made all the difference (b/c when they blocked me, I could still PM people as long as I wasn't PMing the message I'd been sending about nominating me). Most evenings, I've made it a point to PM about between 20-30 facebook friends and individually ask them to nominate me. Only about five PM me back to say they did it, but I'm hoping the others did too and just didn't tell me.

Someone suggested I offer a giveaway because that's what they did, so I did also, but I don't think it had much power. a handful of people contacted me to make sure they got in the giveaway, but most of my friends said things like, "I did this for you, not your giveaway" and "don't put me in your drawing, I just wanted to help!"

If I think of anything else i'll let you know!


----------



## GaretWirth

Awesome, thanks for the advice!

On another note, does anybody know if the order in which they list the "Hot & Trending" books has any meaning, or is it randomized?


----------



## sarahdalton

GaretWirth said:


> Awesome, thanks for the advice!
> 
> On another note, does anybody know if the order in which they list the "Hot & Trending" books has any meaning, or is it randomized?


I was wondering this, too. When I kept checking yesterday, the order seemed to change dramatically from one hour to the next so I couldn't work it out.


----------



## sarahdalton

I sent out a link in my Christmas newsletter yesterday and got back in H&T after four days out. Woohoo! I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to hold onto it. I'm just posting in some Facebook groups now to keep the momentum going. 

19 days left!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Boxing Day and I've already checked my Amazon dashboard to see that I haven't sold a billion books overnight and I've worked a bit on a new chapter for the novel I am working on and I am just about to go and fry a chop up in the fry pan with some onions for my breakfast - but I thought that I would update the sacred kboards Kindle Scout list before I got much further down the road.

My throat is feeling pretty rough this morning and I think that I may have FINALLY caught my wife's cold which means that the week that I have got off is about to turn into a week of me being full-out sick with a full-blown man-cold which sucks about as hard as a billion backed-up toilets but I'm going to try and not moan or whine about it at all - not much, anyway.


We didn't have a big Christmas meal yesterday. That comes today when my son and his girlfriend come over for dinner. So today we are going to do the big turkey thing, which means that I am going to have to wait a while for lunch which is why I am going to have a big breakfast right after I get done with this list.

So let's get to it, shall we?



It is Saturday, December 26, 2015 and here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Regina's World Book One by C.W. Crowe
2 days left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
6 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
6 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
6 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
8 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
8 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
9 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
12 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
13 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
14 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
19 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
28 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth

I think I've got everyone.

  

Happy Boxing Day, everyone. Keep your guard up and no low blows!


----------



## greatbrit

GaretWirth said:


> Awesome, thanks for the advice!
> 
> On another note, does anybody know if the order in which they list the "Hot & Trending" books has any meaning, or is it randomized?


H&T is in totally random order. I think they update the list, and reshuffle it, once an hour, on the 00:15, but I don't know if they shuffle randomly, or if everyone gets a fair crack at being in the top group.

The genres are in order of newest entries first, except there seems to be a bug, as sometimes an older one stays up front, and I think sometimes one can get stuck in the group for a long time.

The statistics report happens *only* once a day, at 5.15 EST

You think it's bad now, wait until the campaign is over and you are now waiting for the results

Don't forget to check out my new business newrefreshkeysforyou.com for all your refresh key replacement needs.

And best of luck


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I was referred here by Cindy Marsch on my blog (http://www.garetvsworld.com) -- I just launched my Kindle Scout campaign for "Provenance" last night. So far it's pretty exciting! It's been in the "Hot" list all day, although I'm going to chalk that up to the generosity of my Facebook friends rather than the general public actually liking it  But, hey, who knows!
> 
> I'm going to go through and read some of this thread as I'm super curious what other's experiences have been. Feel free to give "Provenance" a peek and let me know what you think!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PFI7EU3JWB2V


Glad you found us, Garet!  I still haven't read all the back posts, but that seems a good project for today. One of our main activities here is to compare notes on stats and engage in wild speculation about what the Kindle Scout people are doing with the data.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> I think the biggest thing we all figured out is not to contact everyone you know the first day! Slow and steady wins the race here. You want a constant flow of nominations. And it's nominations and saves that get you on the hot list, not just views.
> . . .
> 
> Someone suggested I offer a giveaway because that's what they did, so I did also, but I don't think it had much power. a handful of people contacted me to make sure they got in the giveaway, but most of my friends said things like, "I did this for you, not your giveaway" and "don't put me in your drawing, I just wanted to help!"
> 
> If I think of anything else i'll let you know!


Tamara, I'm kind of glad I didn't think of PM-ing all my FB friends--what a nightmare! I had so many already rooting for Rosette that they were on board immediately with my most basic roll-out message on my timeline. I guess that's where long, steady history of interesting everyday posts pays off--many of my friends have me in their everyday feed and my first day was three times the views of the best day since then! However, about a week in I made an Event (see earlier posts, Garet) on my novel page on FB and started adding all my friends (over 400) to the invite list. That reached all my friends who aren't really friends and don't see my everyday posts. And a lot of my friends invited their friends, and then I got a few more friends, so EVERYBODY added up to a reach of 1400 people in the end, to which I can attribute probably 100 or more views beyond the ones I'd had before I invited them all.

I am prepped to do another angle on FB, an ad, if/when I falter in H&T in my final two weeks. I am really curious to see how things work out as people learn to use their new Kindles and want to fill them up.

Oh, and this is a great time to build your mailing list, which is the pot-of-gold in independent publishing. I offer that only as advice, not with any great hints on how to do it, because I don't want to bug people too much about joining that when what I really want/need from them right now is views and nominations. I do plan a strategic follow-up at some point, with an incentive. My campaign on Scout has accounted for only a couple of mailing list additions. But i have an appeal in the back of the book, with an incentive, and I hope that helps.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Tamara, I'm kind of glad I didn't think of PM-ing all my FB friends--what a nightmare! I had so many already rooting for Rosette that they were on board immediately with my most basic roll-out message on my timeline. I guess that's where long, steady history of interesting everyday posts pays off--many of my friends have me in their everyday feed and my first day was three times the views of the best day since then! However, about a week in I made an Event (see earlier posts, Garet) on my novel page on FB and started adding all my friends (over 400) to the invite list. That reached all my friends who aren't really friends and don't see my everyday posts. And a lot of my friends invited their friends, and then I got a few more friends, so EVERYBODY added up to a reach of 1400 people in the end, to which I can attribute probably 100 or more views beyond the ones I'd had before I invited them all.
> 
> I am prepped to do another angle on FB, an ad, if/when I falter in H&T in my final two weeks. I am really curious to see how things work out as people learn to use their new Kindles and want to fill them up.
> 
> Oh, and this is a great time to build your mailing list, which is the pot-of-gold in independent publishing. I offer that only as advice, not with any great hints on how to do it, because I don't want to bug people too much about joining that when what I really want/need from them right now is views and nominations. I do plan a strategic follow-up at some point, with an incentive. My campaign on Scout has accounted for only a couple of mailing list additions. But i have an appeal in the back of the book, with an incentive, and I hope that helps.


Actually I would highly recommend the PMing. I feel like it's the secret to my campaign and what has kept me on the Hot list every day. Every campaign is different, of course, and maybe what works for one won't work for another. But sending someone an individualized message asking for their consideration, IMHO, is far more effective than a blanket post on your Facebook wall that 99% of your friends won't see anyway.

I have always PMed when doing something like this, like when I did ABNA several years ago or when I'm doing a Facebook party and want to know if people want to be involved. I find it highly effective. Some important keys are: 1) don't do too many at once or Facebook will notice 2) don't contact the same people over and over again 3) Make sure you actually know these people.

Yesterday's views were quite scary at only 26, but in retrospect it was Christmas Day, I did no campaigning on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, and it could have been worse. so today I have to jump back on the horse and get busy!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> Actually I would highly recommend the PMing. I feel like it's the secret to my campaign and what has kept me on the Hot list every day. Every campaign is different, of course, and maybe what works for one won't work for another. But sending someone an individualized message asking for their consideration, IMHO, is far more effective than a blanket post on your Facebook wall that 99% of your friends won't see anyway.
> 
> I have always PMed when doing something like this, like when I did ABNA several years ago or when I'm doing a Facebook party and want to know if people want to be involved. I find it highly effective. Some important keys are: 1) don't do too many at once or Facebook will notice 2) don't contact the same people over and over again 3) Make sure you actually know these people.
> 
> Yesterday's views were quite scary at only 26, but in retrospect it was Christmas Day, I did no campaigning on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, and it could have been worse. so today I have to jump back on the horse and get busy!


Yes, Tamara, I had only 20 yesterday, but the resulting nominations were enough to keep me on H/T all day. For me the Event on my novel page on FB, which had 1400 invitations (though I have only 500 personal friends), resulted in almost 350 views of the event and over 100 "engagements" (interested or going). I'm pretty happy with that.

I'm afraid the people I'd feel most comfortable PM-ing have already nominated.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Yes, Tamara, I had only 20 yesterday, but the resulting nominations were enough to keep me on H/T all day. For me the Event on my novel page on FB, which had 1400 invitations (though I have only 500 personal friends), resulted in almost 350 views of the event and over 100 "engagements" (interested or going). I'm pretty happy with that.
> 
> I'm afraid the people I'd feel most comfortable PM-ing have already nominated.


This is true. My Facebook event never really took off. Bad timing on my part. And the people I PMed are the ones that I don't have frequent contact with, the college roommates and friends from cities we used to live in and acquaintances from writers groups and conferences and such that i don't have day to day contact with. I literally have hundreds of such contacts.

But I also reached out on Goodreads, and though I didn't contact people on Twitter, that would be a good resource as well.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

As I read through back posts, I am finding some things I'd like to bump up here for consideration, especially for the folks who haven't gotten onto Scout yet but want to:

Use the link opportunities you can display by your bio. I can trace a bit of traffic from there to my novel website, and I can attribute at least one mailing list signup to it. But guess what--it gives people opportunity to connect to you personally. I've recently taken up the opportunity to invite folks from Scout whose work I liked to connect with us here. Garet is one of those.  Someone else whose work I liked didn't have ANY contact info listed, and I just didn't want to go looking up the name to try to figure out how to connect. And connecting with the lovely people here is one of the BEST opportunities of the Scout program.
Make sure your thank-you you create ahead of time provides good links to your mailing list, website, etc., because that will be the last folks hear of you if your book is NOT chosen after your campaign. I think of the wasted opportunity of some of those notes I've gotten at the end of some campaigns--vague "You can find me on the internet" kinds of things.
MAKE KS PROMO WORK FOR YOU!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> As I read through back posts, I am finding some things I'd like to bump up here for consideration, especially for the folks who haven't gotten onto Scout yet but want to:
> 
> Use the link opportunities you can display by your bio. I can trace a bit of traffic from there to my novel website, and I can attribute at least one mailing list signup to it. But guess what--it gives people opportunity to connect to you personally. I've recently taken up the opportunity to invite folks from Scout whose work I liked to connect with us here. Garet is one of those.  Someone else whose work I liked didn't have ANY contact info listed, and I just didn't want to go looking up the name to try to figure out how to connect. And connecting with the lovely people here is one of the BEST opportunities of the Scout program.
> Make sure your thank-you you create ahead of time provides good links to your mailing list, website, etc., because that will be the last folks hear of you if your book is NOT chosen after your campaign. I think of the wasted opportunity of some of those notes I've gotten at the end of some campaigns--vague "You can find me on the internet" kinds of things.
> MAKE KS PROMO WORK FOR YOU!


Yes, this would be good to know ahead of time. I wish they let you edit your thank you letter. I didn't include any links.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> Yes, this would be good to know ahead of time. I wish they let you edit your thank you letter. I didn't include any links.


It might not be too late if you want to try. I found THREE typos in my excerpt when it displayed in the preview--very humbling! So I sent a panicky email and they let me fix it before it went live. (Of course there are probably still typos in it!)


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> It might not be too late if you want to try. I found THREE typos in my excerpt when it displayed in the preview--very humbling! So I sent a panicky email and they let me fix it before it went live. (Of course there are probably still typos in it!)


good idea. I'll shoot them an email.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

> Books are automatically enrolled in Kindle Unlimited. I talked to one of the Scout representatives about my book this week, and she verified that Kindle Unlimited is not paid from the general pot.
> 
> KU reads for Kindle Press books are paid at 50% of that month's average price of the book after the book has been read to 10%. If the book is not read to 10%. there is no royalty payment.


Jill Nojack said the above back in August. Does anyone know if there's an update or if this still holds? I know the KU terms changed (in July?), but did they change for KP books?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> good idea. I'll shoot them an email.


Look girl... you've got this. There is no way that you're not being selected- you will have plenty of time in the editing process to add all your links to the back of your book! You've run an amazing campaign... we're almost crossing the finish line


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Look girl... you've got this. There is no way that you're not being selected- you will have plenty of time in the editing process to add all your links to the back of your book! You've run an amazing campaign... we're almost crossing the finish line


Oh I wish it were as easy as that! It's funny I have a cookbook I subbed to agents a few months back, and I got the sweetest reply from one who corresponded with me for a bit, and the final impression I got was, "It's not your writing, it's you. You're nobody in the cooking world." (she told me if that ever changes to let her know lol). With this one, if they don't take it, I'm pretty sure it'll be, "It's not you, it's your writing." ROFL! I just have to brace myself.


----------



## GaretWirth

greatbrit said:


> H&T is in totally random order. I think they update the list, and reshuffle it, once an hour, on the 00:15, but I don't know if they shuffle randomly, or if everyone gets a fair crack at being in the top group.
> 
> The genres are in order of newest entries first, except there seems to be a bug, as sometimes an older one stays up front, and I think sometimes one can get stuck in the group for a long time.
> 
> The statistics report happens *only* once a day, at 5.15 EST
> 
> You think it's bad now, wait until the campaign is over and you are now waiting for the results
> 
> Don't forget to check out my new business newrefreshkeysforyou.com for all your refresh key replacement needs.
> 
> And best of luck


Thanks for the info! This is all definitely a little nerve wracking, but it's quite a bit of fun, too. Be amazing to get chosen but I won't hold my breath


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so the weatherman is calling for about 15-20cm of snow today. I've got a brand new shovel ready if it does come and I've got a couple more days off.

Life is good.



It is Sunday December 27, 2015 and here is Sunday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
5 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
5 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
5 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
7 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
7 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
8 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
11 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
12 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
13 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
18 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
27 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth

I think I've got everyone.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so the weatherman is calling for about 15-20cm of snow today. I've got a brand new shovel ready if it does come and I've got a couple more days off.
> . . .
> 
> I think I've got everyone.


Steve, I hope you can feel virtuous after your shoveling (or even before, actually, since you keep the list for us!). It's still about 60 degrees in Western Pennsylvania--truly freaky Christmas weather.

Our list is dwindling, and nothing new up on KS this morning. Wonder when it will heat back up again . . .


----------



## KGGiarratano

Steve, I've been to Halifax -- beautiful! I'm in Northeastern PA and it's dreary and drizzly. Getting colder now and we're expecting snow on Tuesday.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Steve, I hope you can feel virtuous after your shoveling (or even before, actually, since you keep the list for us!). It's still about 60 degrees in Western Pennsylvania--truly freaky Christmas weather.
> 
> Our list is dwindling, and nothing new up on KS this morning. Wonder when it will heat back up again . . .


It's definitely odd to consider this a real campaign when everything is so slow. I'm ready to throw in the towel and call it good.


----------



## Ricky Corum

Receive the dreaded notice this morning for my book The Bicycle Gang. So I guess its on to plan B Create Space and KDP. Thanks again for the support. 

We want to thank you for your participation in Kindle Scout and all of the effort you have put into the submission and campaign process. Unfortunately, your book The Bicycle Gang was not selected for publication by Kindle Press. We will forward the thank you message you provided when you submitted your book to all the readers who nominated your book.

If they only knew the effort one year, 86,000 words, begging for nominations. It's been very stressful. 

Thanks All.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry you didn't make the cut, Ricky.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Ricky Corum said:


> Receive the dreaded notice this morning for my book The Bicycle Gang. So I guess its on to plan B Create Space and KDP. Thanks again for the support.
> 
> We want to thank you for your participation in Kindle Scout and all of the effort you have put into the submission and campaign process. Unfortunately, your book The Bicycle Gang was not selected for publication by Kindle Press. We will forward the thank you message you provided when you submitted your book to all the readers who nominated your book.
> 
> If they only knew the effort one year, 86,000 words, begging for nominations. It's been very stressful.
> 
> Thanks All.


so sorry. I know that's not what any of us want.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Ricky Corum said:


> Receive the dreaded notice this morning for my book The Bicycle Gang. So I guess its on to plan B Create Space and KDP. Thanks again for the support.
> 
> We want to thank you for your participation in Kindle Scout and all of the effort you have put into the submission and campaign process. Unfortunately, your book The Bicycle Gang was not selected for publication by Kindle Press. We will forward the thank you message you provided when you submitted your book to all the readers who nominated your book.
> 
> If they only knew the effort one year, 86,000 words, begging for nominations. It's been very stressful.
> 
> Thanks All.


Sorry, Ricky! Glad you've been part of the mix through your campaign--it feels less lonely sharing the angst with others.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Sorry, Ricky. Best of luck publishing it.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Sorry Ricky.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Ricky Corum said:


> If they only knew the effort one year, 86,000 words, begging for nominations. It's been very stressful.
> Thanks All.


Ricky, the most important thing is that if you love writing -- if you're doing this because you can't keep the words inside -- then eventually you will succeed. Unfortunately, most of us also have to make money, and the first thing I was ever told by an editor (at Tor) who looked at my first manuscript -- and seriously considered it before rejecting me -- was "don't quit your day job." She made clear that she didn't mean me personally, but in general for all writers. Eventually, the writers who believe in themselves enough to keep going at it are the ones who can make a living doing it.

I'm so sorry you weren't chosen -- it always hurts to be rejected, especially after you've poured your heart and soul into it. I stopped counting rejections when I hit 100, and that was a long time ago. . But if you grow a thick skin and don't let rejections stop you, you will eventually make it.

Hang in there and believe in yourself. You have a great concept, so just keep moving forward.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Thanks, Brad.
> 
> I'm HOT again. I've been out in the cold for the last week or so and have been way too busy to do anything about it. I've been busy all morning - alternately working on my NaNoWriMo manuscript (second day and I am 3600 words in) and thumping my chest at about a billion and a half Facebook pages. I am certain that the Facebook bouncers are prowling around my house in a white unmarked panel van waiting for me to poke my nose out before they stuff me in a sack and drive me off to a landfill somewhere and maybe feed me to a radioactive bear.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Run Steve, run. See Steve run.


I have made it a project to read almost all the back posts, and Steve, you're my favorite poster of all! Thanks for the chuckles along the way . . .


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I have made it a project to read almost all the back posts, and Steve, you're my favorite poster of all! Thanks for the chuckles along the way . . .


Glad to hear you giggling, Cindy!


----------



## GaretWirth

If anybody is interested, I've posted on my blog about my first couple of days doing this campaign:

http://www.garetvsworld.com/


----------



## tamaraheiner

GaretWirth said:


> If anybody is interested, I've posted on my blog about my first couple of days doing this campaign:
> 
> http://www.garetvsworld.com/


Nice blog! and what an amazing number of views for christmas day! It was my worst day ever!


----------



## sarahdalton

Ricky Corum said:


> Receive the dreaded notice this morning for my book The Bicycle Gang. So I guess its on to plan B Create Space and KDP. Thanks again for the support.
> 
> We want to thank you for your participation in Kindle Scout and all of the effort you have put into the submission and campaign process. Unfortunately, your book The Bicycle Gang was not selected for publication by Kindle Press. We will forward the thank you message you provided when you submitted your book to all the readers who nominated your book.
> 
> If they only knew the effort one year, 86,000 words, begging for nominations. It's been very stressful.
> 
> Thanks All.


Sorry to hear that, Ricky. Good luck with plan B.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My stepson came around yesterday afternoon and shoveled for me - but more snow fell throughout the day. Going out a little later after breakfast to shovel the rest of the snow away. Might do my cold some good to get a little exercise.



It is Monday Decemeber 28, 2015 and here is Monday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
4 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
4 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
4 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
6 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
6 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
7 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
10 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
11 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
11 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
17 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
26 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth

I think I've got everyone.

I'll buy an e-book for the first one of you who shows up on my sidewalk with a shovel and some salt...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> If anybody is interested, I've posted on my blog about my first couple of days doing this campaign:
> 
> http://www.garetvsworld.com/


Fun, Garet! I think we all start with blank hours, since campaigns begin at midnight, and squinting between the lines I think H&T isn't necessarily based on the previous hour's results but maybe those of a larger window (maybe 8 or 12 hours, sliding along), since the titles up there don't change wildly over time.


----------



## AliceS

I've been lurking on this page for awhile. I am in the 1st rewrite for a book I plan to submit to Scout in the spring. Getting lots of information from you all. Thanks so much.

Has anyone submitted Scifi, and any feedback on results?


----------



## JalexM

Just sent my manuscript to the editor and when I get it back I'm going to start my campaign. Exited to give it a try. I'm going to try an hands off approach and hope the concept of the novel can help it stay afloat. I want to keep my marketing push just in case I don't get in.
Now I await the edits.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Welcome, Jalex and Alice! You are both very smart to research this well ahead of time. I didn't discover these pages until a couple of days into my campaign, and that was thanks to Jeanne reaching out. It's a nice spot to retreat to when we're feeling buffeted by the cold winds of loneliness and exposure on Scout.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> Oh I wish it were as easy as that! It's funny I have a cookbook I subbed to agents a few months back, and I got the sweetest reply from one who corresponded with me for a bit, and the final impression I got was, "It's not your writing, it's you. You're nobody in the cooking world." (she told me if that ever changes to let her know lol). With this one, if they don't take it, I'm pretty sure it'll be, "It's not you, it's your writing." ROFL! I just have to brace myself.


I had the same experience with a Blended Family book I wrote... I wasn't doctor Phil so I had nothing to offer (except being one of seven in a blended family - 60 years strong and having my own blended family of 9 kids- 22 years strong)... but I wasn't anyone in the psych world... how did Dr Ruth ever sell a book?  I can't believe we're down to 4 days- we are already on the 'ending' list today... didn't know if you'd noticed. Having this campaign end is about as frightening as beginning it was! Hope you had a nice Christmas


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Ricky Corum said:


> Receive the dreaded notice this morning for my book The Bicycle Gang. So I guess its on to plan B Create Space and KDP. Thanks again for the support.
> 
> We want to thank you for your participation in Kindle Scout and all of the effort you have put into the submission and campaign process. Unfortunately, your book The Bicycle Gang was not selected for publication by Kindle Press. We will forward the thank you message you provided when you submitted your book to all the readers who nominated your book.
> 
> If they only knew the effort one year, 86,000 words, begging for nominations. It's been very stressful.
> 
> Thanks All.


Sorry to read this, Ricky. Best of luck with KDP.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> My stepson came around yesterday afternoon and shoveled for me - but more snow fell throughout the day. Going out a little later after breakfast to shovel the rest of the snow away. Might do my cold some good to get a little exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Monday Decemeber 28, 2015 and here is Monday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Sparkle Arin Lee Kambitsis
> 4 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 4 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 4 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
> 6 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 6 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 7 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 10 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 11 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 11 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 17 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 26 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
> 
> I think I've got everyone.
> 
> I'll buy an e-book for the first one of you who shows up on my sidewalk with a shovel and some salt...


Thanks so much for keeping this list updated ! I hope you're keeping warm


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I had the same experience with a Blended Family book I wrote... I wasn't doctor Phil so I had nothing to offer (except being one of seven in a blended family - 60 years strong and having my own blended family of 9 kids- 22 years strong)... but I wasn't anyone in the psych world... how did Dr Ruth ever sell a book?  I can't believe we're down to 4 days- we are already on the 'ending' list today... didn't know if you'd noticed. Having this campaign end is about as frightening as beginning it was! Hope you had a nice Christmas


seriously? we're on the ending list? that means we can stop campaigning, right?  Isn't it nice to be nobody? LOL that will change someday.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Tamara and Jeanne, it will be sad when you're gone from the Hot List, but you've both been hogging it, you know. ;-) Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## GaretWirth

Oh thank god... the Scout team fixed the typo in my book description (at my request). I had it saying "Perry, and old rouge" when it should say "an old rogue." 

That's a huge relief. I was going crazy every time I saw it. I'll be the first to ridicule somebody for not being able to write a 3 sentence book description w/o a typo, so it was pretty embarrassing to have Perry being an "old rouge." Thankfully I think it was inconspicuous enough of a typo that not *everybody* noticed.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Tamara and Jeanne, it will be sad when you're gone from the Hot List, but you've both been hogging it, you know. ;-) Can't wait to see what's next!


LOL! Jeanne, I'm dying to know your campaign secrets. What have you done to stay so apparently effortlessly on the H&T list all 30 days?


----------



## tamaraheiner

GaretWirth said:


> Oh thank god... the Scout team fixed the typo in my book description (at my request). I had it saying "Perry, and old rouge" when it should say "an old rogue."
> 
> That's a huge relief. I was going crazy every time I saw it. I'll be the first to ridicule somebody for not being able to write a 3 sentence book description w/o a typo, so it was pretty embarrassing to have Perry being an "old rouge." Thankfully I think it was inconspicuous enough of a typo that not *everybody* noticed.


I accidentally used the word "help" twice in one sentence. I'm hoping no one noticed. I must've read it 50 times before I finally caught it.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> I accidentally used the word "help" twice in one sentence. I'm hoping no one noticed. I must've read it 50 times before I finally caught it.


I'm recruiting proofreaders (free) right now to be super-ready when my campaign ends, Tamara. I panicked when I saw THREE typos in my sample on KS (they let me fix it before it went live), so when I saw your "rouge," Garet, I knew how it must have happened, especially when the rest of your sample was so good. Of course there are blurbs that are awful and match the awful of the sample, but I'm not naming any names.


----------



## GaretWirth

Well I'm glad the only typo you saw was in the description! I'm sure there are more but hopefully it's not too terrible.

And yeah, there are a couple books up there that are often in H&T that I'm scratching my head over...


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> LOL! Jeanne, I'm dying to know your campaign secrets. What have you done to stay so apparently effortlessly on the H&T list all 30 days?


haha... I wouldn't say effortless... twice this month my husband has come home to me unshowered and still in my jammies from the night before!   Prior to submitting, I spent a month building my Twitter account- I targeted authors and readers. I felt they were more likely to take the time to read an excerpt and vote. I began with 55 followers and today I have just under 2200. I also joined my local town groups for where I live now and from where I grew up... add in other large groups and alumni sites and posting to those pages every few days kept momentum in my campaign. I also did a FB invite of about 150 people... my friends drove that number to 1100 and I update it every few days to keep it high in their feeds. All of that being said- 45% of my views are still coming from KS and I am carrying 55% with my own marketing. That number has been as high as KS 47% and me 53%. I've done a couple of blogs- which have generated views, as well. I feel like I've run the best campaign that I possibly could. There are 20 books on the 'ending' list... thats a lot when there are only 3 nom spots. With New Years day being my campaigns last full day- I am hoping that anyone that has me in a 'saved' slot sobers up and remembers to move me to a Nomination position  No matter what the outcome- I will be posting an image of my STATs- as the others before me have done- when this gig is over!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> All of that being said- 45% of my views are still coming from KS and I am carrying 55% with my own marketing. That number has been as high as KS 47% and me 53%.


So what does anyone think KS wants to see in this ratio? I'm thinking they want more of outside traffic, to show reach beyond their own internal reach, but I'm sure they're looking at "conversion" to nomination, too, especially if that varies. Or if outside traffic comes in just for a quick nomination for a best friend or grandson without other engagement, they may not like to see that. Just speculating here . . . I started with 69% outside my first day (used up most of my closest friends/family that day!), and I've moved down from there to 56% outside on Day 18.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Tamara and Jeanne, it will be sad when you're gone from the Hot List, but you've both been hogging it, you know. ;-) Can't wait to see what's next!


I so wish that being on the H & T list was a guarantee for publication... but we all know it isn't. While I look forward to my campaign ending- I will be holding my breath until Decision Day. From what I gather- that's even worse angst than hitting that F-5 key every 00:15 on the hour!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So what does anyone think KS wants to see in this ratio? I'm thinking they want more of outside traffic, to show reach beyond their own internal reach, but I'm sure they're looking at "conversion" to nomination, too, especially if that varies. Or if outside traffic comes in just for a quick nomination for a best friend or grandson without other engagement, they may not like to see that. Just speculating here . . . I started with 69% outside my first day (used up most of my closest friends/family that day!), and I've moved down from there to 56% outside on Day 18.


Based on those that have been published and shared here recently- the stats have been KS 40th+ percentile and outside 50th+ percentile. IMHO it seems that they want to know that your book is drawing interest from their Scouts AND that you have an ability to market yourself. I think that's why so many that are accepted have previous works published- they have a following. But, as we all know- views have to turn into votes and I imagine they cant only be from outside. I don't have a following like many others that have been chosen... so I'm just hoping that I did something right here. One things for certain... I'll soon find out!


----------



## Ricky Corum

Thanks Pamela Keys for the kind words. I will continue to write because I love it. 

The best thing for me that's come out of this entire process is the wonderful people who have given their support to other writers. 

Ricky Corum


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> haha... I wouldn't say effortless... twice this month my husband has come home to me unshowered and still in my jammies from the night before!   Prior to submitting, I spent a month building my Twitter account- I targeted authors and readers. I felt they were more likely to take the time to read an excerpt and vote. I began with 55 followers and today I have just under 2200. I also joined my local town groups for where I live now and from where I grew up... add in other large groups and alumni sites and posting to those pages every few days kept momentum in my campaign. I also did a FB invite of about 150 people... my friends drove that number to 1100 and I update it every few days to keep it high in their feeds. All of that being said- 45% of my views are still coming from KS and I am carrying 55% with my own marketing. That number has been as high as KS 47% and me 53%. I've done a couple of blogs- which have generated views, as well. I feel like I've run the best campaign that I possibly could. There are 20 books on the 'ending' list... thats a lot when there are only 3 nom spots. With New Years day being my campaigns last full day- I am hoping that anyone that has me in a 'saved' slot sobers up and remembers to move me to a Nomination position  No matter what the outcome- I will be posting an image of my STATs- as the others before me have done- when this gig is over!


You have run a fantastic campaign! That is simply amazing! Great job!

I posted my stats about a week ago. I was kind of hoping with us being toward the end that I could quit campaigning. I've definitely slowed my efforts down, but you made me realize there are still several people ending. Guess I can't let up on the game yet.


----------



## KishSquared

I've been almost exactly 50/50 since Day 1.  I'm currently at 49/51, lol.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Anyone have experience with Twitter advertising? Since I just looked at my day's activity with Twitter, I'm going to share it now before I forget what my messy notes on a Post-it (in gold Sharpie on dark red, no less!) actually mean.

I set up three ads with links to my Scout campaign, each one an image from part of the cover ('cause it's so pretty)--one is the girl in the field with some sky, another is the title with sky and a bit of trees, and the other is the title and my name with sky and trees. Each has a different grabber text. They ran in different proportions but had similar click results.

For *$30 for 12 hours (11 a.m. to 11 p.m.) I got about 9000 impressions, with about 37 clicks on the link*, for a rate of 0.33% to 0.38%. Or just shy of $1 per click, more or less.The KS stats attribute 24 views to "Direct Traffic" during the day when I usually have 5 or fewer. I also interacted a bit in new spots on FB so that may account for some of those.* I'm going to attribute 20 of the views to the ads and say they cost me about $1.50 apiece.* I got 1 retweet and 2 likes. I'm not active on Twitter much at all.

Has anyone else tried Twitter ads? An article I saw said 0.1% click-equivalent was about standard for online ads, though Twitter is higher in general for its ads, though they cost more.

It's pretty slow out there in holiday-season Scouting!


----------



## GaretWirth

I bought some Twitter ads that are going now -- so far not impressed, although it could be my ads/taglines suck. As of right now I've gotten 12 clicks and spent $18, but it's ongoing for a few more days I believe. Then on Jan 9th I ordered another brief set of Twitter ads for around $17, although that specific website has yet to send me a confirmation. We'll see, but I'm going to try Facebook/Goodreads ads later in the campaign since those are more targeted.

I also did Google AdWords for a few days, which got clicks but was adding up quick at ~$1 per click. My ad budget is minimal, although if the 2nd Twitter thing falls through I'll probably do AdWords for a couple more days.


----------



## GaretWirth

GaretWirth said:


> I bought some Twitter ads that are going now -- so far not impressed, although it could be my ads/taglines suck. As of right now I've gotten 12 clicks and spent $18, but it's ongoing for a few more days I believe. Then on Jan 9th I have another brief set of Twitter ads going out. We'll see, but I'm going to try Facebook/Goodreads ads later in the campaign since those are more targeted.
> 
> I also did Google AdWords for a few days, which got clicks but was adding up quick at ~$1 per click. My ad budget is minimal =)


----------



## Steve Vernon

I have a short shift at work today and tomorrow - but I have decided to call in sick. I am just teetering on the brink of getting well and getting worse and I do not wish to push it.

Garet and Cindy - although I keep a fairly active Twitter feed I find it to be one of my least effective pieces of sales equipment. I had very little luck promoting my own Kindle Scout campaign with it. I seemed to have better luck with Facebook. I did not use Facebook ads - although some folks on the thread did use them with good results. What I did - and what seemed to have some effect - was that two or three times a day I would post a plea for nominations upon various Facebook e-book oriented groups. Usually I'd post to about five or six Facebook pages in the morning, and then five or six other Facebook pages in the afternoon followed by five or six OTHER pages in the evening. I tried to never hit the same Facebook page more than once per week. I seemed to have a bit of luck with a Thunderclap - although in hindsight I find a Headtalker is easier to set up - however both Thunderclap AND Headtalker weren't necessarily all that successful.



It is Tuesday December 29, 2015 and here is Tuesday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
3 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
3 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
5 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
5 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
6 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
9 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
10 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
10 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
16 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
25 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth

I think I've got everyone.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> I bought some Twitter ads that are going now -- so far not impressed, although it could be my ads/taglines suck. As of right now I've gotten 12 clicks and spent $18, but it's ongoing for a few more days I believe. Then on Jan 9th I ordered another brief set of Twitter ads for around $17, although that specific website has yet to send me a confirmation. We'll see, but I'm going to try Facebook/Goodreads ads later in the campaign since those are more targeted.
> 
> I also did Google AdWords for a few days, which got clicks but was adding up quick at ~$1 per click. My ad budget is minimal, although if the 2nd Twitter thing falls through I'll probably do AdWords for a couple more days.


Thanks for sharing your stats, Garet--looks like about $1.50 per click for you, but is that on the Twitter end of things or is that views on KS you can attribute to Twitter clicks? Am I right that those are measured up in "Direct Links?"

I'm planning to do a FB ad (FB is my element) when all the new books hit and we old fogeys get lost in the pile.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> I have a short shift at work today and tomorrow - but I have decided to call in sick. I am just teetering on the brink of getting well and getting worse and I do not wish to push it.
> 
> Garet and Cindy - although I keep a fairly active Twitter feed I find it to be one of my least effective pieces of sales equipment. I had very little luck promoting my own Kindle Scout campaign with it. I seemed to have better luck with Facebook. I did not use Facebook ads - although some folks on the thread did use them with good results. What I did - and what seemed to have some effect - was that two or three times a day I would post a plea for nominations upon various Facebook e-book oriented groups. Usually I'd post to about five or six Facebook pages in the morning, and then five or six other Facebook pages in the afternoon followed by five or six OTHER pages in the evening. I tried to never hit the same Facebook page more than once per week. I seemed to have a bit of luck with a Thunderclap - although in hindsight I find a Headtalker is easier to set up - however both Thunderclap AND Headtalker weren't necessarily all that successful.
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 3 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 3 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
> 5 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish


Get well soon, Steve! Thanks for telling about your experiences on FB and Twitter and such. I started that FB cocktail party hopping yesterday, and I ended up direct messaging people I interacted with about books, but I didn't post on those threads--couldn't tell whether begging was allowed. I'll watch more closely today . . . My usual feeling about things like that is that we do best by being good citizens of these little communities and getting people to appreciate us for who we are and to think, "Wow, I bet she writes a great book, too--I need to take a look at that!" 

Vaughan and Jeff, I haven't read your excerpts yet, so that's up for me today. Jeanne and Tamara are already queued up. My policy is that I always take a look at KBoard people's work, even if it's out of my genre, and if it's good enough that it makes me want to read outside my genre comfort zone, it definitely gets my nomination. If I'm not as crazy about it but I have a slot open for closing nominations, it gets that nomination. If I hate it, not so much. 

Also, I'm grateful that someone tipped me off about these boards (Jeanne, maybe? Julia?), so if I read a Scout excerpt I like a lot, I go looking for the author to invite him/her to join us here (Garet). But if the author doesn't give contact info (bad idea!), I don't bother. Too bad!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeff, I just got a look at your excerpt, and I think "Era" is an awesome hero name!  Your title is particularly effective, too--and those things really have power to draw people into our books to give them a chance. Well done.

Vaughan, I love a good medical mystery--I really want to know what happens to Nathan(iel)! You grabbed me.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So what does anyone think KS wants to see in this ratio? I'm thinking they want more of outside traffic, to show reach beyond their own internal reach, but I'm sure they're looking at "conversion" to nomination, too, especially if that varies. Or if outside traffic comes in just for a quick nomination for a best friend or grandson without other engagement, they may not like to see that. Just speculating here . . . I started with 69% outside my first day (used up most of my closest friends/family that day!), and I've moved down from there to 56% outside on Day 18.


My campaign ended with 41% inside and 59% external. From what I'm gathering from talking to my Kindle Scout editor, it is just a very small piece of their puzzle. Most of what is getting an acceptance is a strong media presence for you and the 'brand' that is you is solid so they can work with it once you get to the marketing stage. Having releases out there already helps but isn't the be-all end-all some think it is. The biggest obstacle you seem to face is having a book that is edited. They reject so many good books because people rushed it into the program without getting a pro edit. The cover isn't as big a deal from what I gather, as they'll give you suggestions to do a new one (they did this to me). They're also looking at what they've published so far as far as genre and what is selling overall. They want to make money and you to make it, but they're treating this like any publishing house and not going to put out similar books over and over. They have the luxury of deep pockets and a track record of making the right decisions. I also know one of the positives I had for getting accepted (besides a book they liked!) was having a solid Facebook and Twitter author presence where I talk about my writing and not posting cat memes. They want to work with professionals who do this for a living, even if you still work a full-time job. Act like you do this for a living is what I'm hearing. Me being a full-time author and doing my podcast was also a factor since they asked a bunch of questions about the podcast, which I use to interview authors weekly and the fact most everything I do online is geared to sell some books and sell myself. And... they do monitor these boards, too.

Many, many factors and there is so much more I'm trying to find out. Hope some of this helps.

Armand


----------



## KishSquared

Thanks, Armand! That's some fantastic insight. FYI that my wife read your campaign and plans to buy your book (we didn't find KS in time to nominate it).

Thanks, Cindy! Debut authors gotta stick together   I have similar policies for my nominations - book has to read clean. If an author doesn't care enough to edit their manuscript, I won't care enough to give it a vote. I'll be reading yours soon, as well - hard to believe our campaigns are winding down.  You'll be single-digits in two short days!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Many, many factors and there is so much more I'm trying to find out. Hope some of this helps.
> 
> Armand


Excellent, Armand. I've gotten good feedback on my website at www.rosettebook.com , so I hope that helps a bit. My email list is still smallish (under 100), but I don't want to spend my contact capital during campaign pushing for signups when what I really want is nominations. I have a good hook at the end of the novel to add folks to the list.

Thank you so much for sharing your insights. Those who "win" are especially valuable donating time to us poor, beleaguered Scoutees over here.


----------



## GaretWirth

Very interesting -- I'll keep building up my "brand" to hopefully grab their attention when my campaign ends.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KishSquared said:


> Thanks, Armand! That's some fantastic insight. FYI that my wife read your campaign and plans to buy your book (we didn't find KS in time to nominate it).
> 
> Thanks, Cindy! Debut authors gotta stick together  I have similar policies for my nominations - book has to read clean. If an author doesn't care enough to edit their manuscript, I won't care enough to give it a vote. I'll be reading yours soon, as well - hard to believe our campaigns are winding down. You'll be single-digits in two short days!


Yes... thanks Armand for sharing such great information. Before submitting, I was advised to build my base, develop a website, and super edit (like others- in spite of multiple edits there are still dumb mistakes- its instead of it's). Hopefully, my efforts and novel have made the cut!

Jeff- it sounds like you've run a strong campaign as well ! I think that 50/50 share is important- your views simply can't all be coming from Scout... I think all of the successful campaigns have proven that.

The wind-down is a little scary... Best of luck to all that have shared on these boards- it's been such a comfort to hang out with you folks as we all try to figure this KS thing out.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Yes... thanks Armand for sharing such great information. Before submitting, I was advised to build my base, develop a website, and super edit (like others- in spite of multiple edits there are still dumb mistakes- its instead of it's). Hopefully, my efforts and novel have made the cut!
> 
> Jeff- it sounds like you've run a strong campaign as well ! I think that 50/50 share is important- your views simply can't all be coming from Scout... I think all of the successful campaigns have proven that.
> 
> The wind-down is a little scary... Best of luck to all that have shared on these boards- it's been such a comfort to hang out with you folks as we all try to figure this KS thing out.


I am a nervous wreck.

I've got one part of me still trying to convince myself to do campaigning even as the other part is going, "It's basically over, just let it ride."

The other part of me is terrified, absolutely terrified, that even though I've run a great campaign, I won't be chosen. And somehow my ego has to be okay with that. My tender budding confidence has to survive that blow if it happens. I'm trying to look at this as an experiment, one in which I can see what Amazon can do for me. If they don't choose me, I am free to continue publishing on all channels. It would just be nice to see if my sales increase with Amazon behind me because right now my books are selling better on itunes than Amazon.

Is it normal to look for the silver lining before knowing the results? LOL.


----------



## GaretWirth

Ha, I'm only 4 days in and I'm freaking out, so...


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

GaretWirth said:


> Ha, I'm only 4 days in and I'm freaking out, so...


Everyone here understands that, Garet! I blogged about it on day 7... which seems like a really, really long time ago! https://wordpress.com/post/jeannemcnamee.wordpress.com/34 . Best of luck!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

tamaraheiner said:


> Is it normal to look for the silver lining before knowing the results? LOL.


Yes. And that is a good thing. You can't let things like this be the be-all, end-all of your writing career, no matter which way it swings for you.  Hang in there.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> I am a nervous wreck.
> 
> I've got one part of me still trying to convince myself to do campaigning even as the other part is going, "It's basically over, just let it ride."
> 
> The other part of me is terrified, absolutely terrified, that even though I've run a great campaign, I won't be chosen. And somehow my ego has to be okay with that. My tender budding confidence has to survive that blow if it happens. I'm trying to look at this as an experiment, one in which I can see what Amazon can do for me. If they don't choose me, I am free to continue publishing on all channels. It would just be nice to see if my sales increase with Amazon behind me because right now my books are selling better on itunes than Amazon.
> 
> Is it normal to look for the silver lining before knowing the results? LOL.


I totally understand the whole run of emotions that you've expressed... silver lining and all (I will have a nice mailing list if I have to go KDP...). They haven't selected any books for publication in 8 days- Here's to hoping that's just because they are waiting for "our" campaigns to end


----------



## GaretWirth

Does anybody have any experience with the Scout team updating a "Thank you" letter after a campaign has started? Also maybe adding a link to my "About me" page on the campaign?

I'm learning a ton as I do this and want to make sure all of my self-publicizing doesn't get lost in a void if I don't get chosen.

I figure it doesn't hurt to ask, but I also don't want to waste time if folks know it's a hard "no."


----------



## tamaraheiner

GaretWirth said:


> Does anybody have any experience with the Scout team updating a "Thank you" letter after a campaign has started? Also maybe adding a link to my "About me" page on the campaign?
> 
> I'm learning a ton as I do this and want to make sure all of my self-publicizing doesn't get lost in a void if I don't get chosen.
> 
> I figure it doesn't hurt to ask, but I also don't want to waste time if folks know it's a hard "no."


I've asked. No response yet.

updated to add:

I just got a very kind email telling me I can email them my new thank you letter and they'll update it. So there's your answer!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

The KS Hot and Trending list is now down to 16. They must adjust it based on how many books are floating around the site, rather than a top 20 list like many of us thought. And the beat goes on...


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> The KS Hot and Trending list is now down to 16. They must adjust it based on how many books are floating around the site, rather than a top 20 list like many of us thought. And the beat goes on...


And my heart stops every time I'm not on the first page.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> And my heart stops every time I'm not on the first page.


I just busted out laughing... mine too, my dear... mine too!


----------



## KGGiarratano

I don't know if this is a smart strategy, but I've stopped actively promoting my campaign. I don't have anyone else to hit up. I've worked hard on my brand, and my website, books, and social media all reflect that. I think I've done my best.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I just busted out laughing... mine too, my dear... mine too!


LOLOL! So glad it's not just me!


----------



## tamaraheiner

vaughanwsmith said:


> Thanks Cindy, and good luck with your story. With such an intriguing setup and engaging opening, I think you'll do well.
> 
> Also thanks to everyone on the boards for your support and information. If I had not read all the information and anecdotes here I would never have given the scout program a try, and no matter how it ends it will have been a positive and useful experience.
> 
> And on a stranger note, I somehow got 2 hours in hot and trending yesterday while doing nothing to promote it. That's a laugh


no that's awesome!


----------



## KishSquared

Yes, it is!  It means people on the site enjoyed what they saw - without solicitation 

4 days left - time to market, market, market.  I think it's important to campaign until the end - after all, more campaigning (marketing) is in store for us if selected   It's good practice for my 30-second pitch, etc.  I made business cards to advertise and plan to pass them out at an event tomorrow.

It's been a great experience so far.  Just gotta finish strong!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. I just got in from shoveling out our driveway so that I could put the garbage out. I am all sweated up - or possibly feverish. I am going to call up the doctor today and hopefully get an appointment. I'll be calling in sick for work, as well. The good news is that I had a nice little bump of sales activity on my books yesterday - this time of year can always be lively.

So how is your day?


It is Wednesday December 30, 2015 and here is Wednesday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
2 days left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
2 days left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
4 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
4 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
5 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
8 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
9 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
9 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
15 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
24 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth

I think I've got everyone.

Time to go lie down and watch an old John Wayne movie.


----------



## sarahdalton

Armand Rosamilia said:


> My campaign ended with 41% inside and 59% external. From what I'm gathering from talking to my Kindle Scout editor, it is just a very small piece of their puzzle. Most of what is getting an acceptance is a strong media presence for you and the 'brand' that is you is solid so they can work with it once you get to the marketing stage. Having releases out there already helps but isn't the be-all end-all some think it is. The biggest obstacle you seem to face is having a book that is edited. They reject so many good books because people rushed it into the program without getting a pro edit. The cover isn't as big a deal from what I gather, as they'll give you suggestions to do a new one (they did this to me). They're also looking at what they've published so far as far as genre and what is selling overall. They want to make money and you to make it, but they're treating this like any publishing house and not going to put out similar books over and over. They have the luxury of deep pockets and a track record of making the right decisions. I also know one of the positives I had for getting accepted (besides a book they liked!) was having a solid Facebook and Twitter author presence where I talk about my writing and not posting cat memes. They want to work with professionals who do this for a living, even if you still work a full-time job. Act like you do this for a living is what I'm hearing. Me being a full-time author and doing my podcast was also a factor since they asked a bunch of questions about the podcast, which I use to interview authors weekly and the fact most everything I do online is geared to sell some books and sell myself. And... they do monitor these boards, too.
> 
> Many, many factors and there is so much more I'm trying to find out. Hope some of this helps.
> 
> Armand


This is so useful! Thanks Armand.

My main concern is that my Kindle Scout is under a brand new pen name. It doesn't quite feel like starting from scratch but it's very similar.

15 days left for me. I've had a run of 4 days in H&T which is great! I need just 8 more people on Thunderclap, but ended up having to run a quick competition to get the last few supporters. Still, it all helps with visibility so hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## tamaraheiner

sarahdalton said:


> This is so useful! Thanks Armand.
> 
> My main concern is that my Kindle Scout is under a brand new pen name. It doesn't quite feel like starting from scratch but it's very similar.
> 
> 15 days left for me. I've had a run of 4 days in H&T which is great! I need just 8 more people on Thunderclap, but ended up having to run a quick competition to get the last few supporters. Still, it all helps with visibility so hopefully it's worth it.


I campaigned heavily at the beginning at my views were 47% internal 53% external. I'm still campaigning but I've backed off, and the views are now 51% internal 49% external.


----------



## sarahdalton

tamaraheiner said:


> I campaigned heavily at the beginning at my views were 47% internal 53% external. I'm still campaigning but I've backed off, and the views are now 51% internal 49% external.


Mine are more like 40% internal and 60% external. I'm not sure whether that's good or bad!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Thanks for the information Armand! It makes sense. 

Wishing everyone who is up the best of luck! I can't believe I have only 4 days left of my campaign. Time has flown by!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

sarahdalton said:


> Mine are more like 40% internal and 60% external. I'm not sure whether that's good or bad!


Someone here suggested they might want to see >40% KS and >50% external.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

New Report: Facebook Ad

So day before yesterday I posted about my Twitter ad of $30 over 12 hours, with three "cards." That yielded something like 20 views of my Scout page, I'm guessing, or $1.50 per view.

Yesterday I tried a Facebook ad for $30 over 9 hours, using my Event (because E.B. Brown's was so striking to me and my native unpaid Event promo went very well). That yielded (from FB's side, measuring like or interested or going) just 4 "hits," and I can attribute maybe 7 or 8 views to that campaign, or $3.75 - $7.50 per view.  I haven't looked into Mark Dawson yet, but perhaps I can provide a "before" case study for his program! ;-)

In the end, my Twitter day had 58 views (36 external) and my Facebook day 68 (35 external), but lots of things go into those numbers. Anyone else  want to compare numbers for the last couple of days?


----------



## GaretWirth

I plan on updating my blog later today w/ stats, so I'll post back when I get it up. Clif notes is that I had the opposite experience with Facebook vs. Twitter -- I've had much better luck with Facebook.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> I plan on updating my blog later today w/ stats, so I'll post back when I get it up. Clif notes is that I had the opposite experience with Facebook vs. Twitter -- I've had much better luck with Facebook.


Looking forward to it, Garet!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> New Report: Facebook Ad
> 
> So day before yesterday I posted about my Twitter ad of $30 over 12 hours, with three "cards." That yielded something like 20 views of my Scout page, I'm guessing, or $1.50 per view.
> 
> Yesterday I tried a Facebook ad for $30 over 9 hours, using my Event (because E.B. Brown's was so striking to me and my native unpaid Event promo went very well). That yielded (from FB's side, measuring like or interested or going) just 4 "hits," and I can attribute maybe 7 or 8 views to that campaign, or $3.75 - $7.50 per view. I haven't looked into Mark Dawson yet, but perhaps I can provide a "before" case study for his program! ;-)
> 
> In the end, my Twitter day had 58 views (36 external) and my Facebook day 68 (35 external), but lots of things go into those numbers. Anyone else want to compare numbers for the last couple of days?


sure. I had a jump in views yesterday too. The 28th I only had 33 views. the 29th I had 52. I can't tell whether it was external or internal.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> sure. I had a jump in views yesterday too. The 28th I only had 33 views. the 29th I had 52. I can't tell whether it was external or internal.


I think people are waking up after Christmas coma.  Now if KS would put up some new books for them to Scout . . .


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi,

My name is Michele Roper, and this is my first post on Kindleboards. I know. Where have I been? I've been writing and revising in the bat cave.

I'm glad to have found the Kindlescout thread, and I look forward to reading the posts.

My book, Jessie's Magical Ride has sixteen more days to go on Kindle Scout. I can't believe two weeks have passed so quickly. My marketing has consisted of Facebook, Twitter, and recently Instagram. I've tried a couple of places on Fiverr with limited results.

Good luck to everyone, and it's nice to be here.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0

  [br]Michele Roper | Website | Instagram | Facebook | Twitter


----------



## tamaraheiner

Michele Roper said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Michele Roper, and this is my first post on Kindleboards. I know. Where have I been? I've been writing and revising in the bat cave.
> 
> I'm glad to have found the Kindlescout thread, and I look forward to reading the posts.
> 
> My book, Jessie's Magical Ride has sixteen more days to go on Kindle Scout. I can't believe two weeks have passed so quickly. My marketing has consisted of Facebook, Twitter, and recently Instagram. I've tried a couple of places on Fiverr with limited results.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, and it's nice to be here.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0
> 
> [br]Michele Roper | Website | Instagram | Facebook | Twitter


Oh yes I've seen your book! I have it saved for when a spot opens up!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michele Roper said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Michele Roper, and this is my first post on Kindleboards. I know. Where have I been? I've been writing and revising in the bat cave.
> 
> I'm glad to have found the Kindlescout thread, and I look forward to reading the posts.
> 
> My book, Jessie's Magical Ride has sixteen more days to go on Kindle Scout. I can't believe two weeks have passed so quickly. My marketing has consisted of Facebook, Twitter, and recently Instagram. I've tried a couple of places on Fiverr with limited results.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, and it's nice to be here.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0
> 
> [br]Michele Roper | Website | Instagram | Facebook | Twitter


Welcome, Michele! Lots of wisdom on these pages, though I didn't catch up to all of them until earlier this week. I will be sure to take a look at your book!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> New Report: Facebook Ad
> 
> So day before yesterday I posted about my Twitter ad of $30 over 12 hours, with three "cards." That yielded something like 20 views of my Scout page, I'm guessing, or $1.50 per view.
> 
> Yesterday I tried a Facebook ad for $30 over 9 hours, using my Event (because E.B. Brown's was so striking to me and my native unpaid Event promo went very well). That yielded (from FB's side, measuring like or interested or going) just 4 "hits," and I can attribute maybe 7 or 8 views to that campaign, or $3.75 - $7.50 per view. I haven't looked into Mark Dawson yet, but perhaps I can provide a "before" case study for his program! ;-)
> 
> In the end, my Twitter day had 58 views (36 external) and my Facebook day 68 (35 external), but lots of things go into those numbers. Anyone else want to compare numbers for the last couple of days?


I haven't done any ads Cindy- not much help... but most of my activity has been from my multiple FB accounts!


----------



## GaretWirth

OK, updated stats and some color commentary are up on my blog!


----------



## greatbrit

GaretWirth said:


> OK, updated stats and some color commentary are up on my blog!


Dear Hot and Trendy (funny!)

Don't get too hung up on that internal/external % as it depends greatly on how many external views you get. In your case, with great views (Hey Peter, I can see your house form up here), up around 100 a day, there would have to be a huge internal Scout readership on those days, which I don't think there is, to up the internal %.

But continue to stress that white space, that's a legitimate strategy, and do remember to lose sleep and hit refresh a lot, all in the knowledge that the campaign stress will seem like a milkshake at McDonalds compared to the stress of waiting for their decision at the end of the campaign.

Yours, grinchingly.


----------



## tamaraheiner

wow, did you guys see all the new ones? they must have been stockpiling those over the holidays! LOL.


----------



## GaretWirth

Yikes, yeah, and they knocked me out of H&T. Bound to happen but that sorta sucks!

edit:

Back up... oye. This campaign. I tell you what.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm feeling a bit better today. I did call up my doctor yesterday - but it turned out that 4 out of 5 of the doctors in the office were away on vacation - so unless I wanted to see the baby doctor I was going to have to wait to talk to someone.

I was up this morning at 4am. Planning on watching the BACK TO THE FUTURE trilogy as a way to celebrate New Year's Eve. A quiet evening home with my wife and a big old table full of cheese and vegetables and pate and fancy crackers.

I'm working on the final draft of my next Kindle Scout campaign - a paranormal romantic adventure novel entitled KELPIE DREAMS. I aim to have the campaign up and running before the end of January.

So how is your day?


It is Thursday December 31, 2015 and here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
1 day left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
1 day left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
3 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
3 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
4 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
7 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
8 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
8 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
14 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
23 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth

I think I've got everyone.

Time to go lie down a bit more.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

greatbrit said:


> ... continue to stress that white space, that's a legitimate strategy, and do remember to lose sleep and hit refresh a lot, all in the knowledge that the campaign stress will seem like a milkshake at McDonalds compared to the stress of waiting for their decision at the end of the campaign.
> 
> Yours, grinchingly.


Right. Thanks Paul. Got that.

1. stress white space (huh? must reseach)
2. lose sleep - can do
3. hit refresh a lot - okay

Such a lot to learn...


----------



## greatbrit

Lexi Revellian said:


> Right. Thanks Paul. Got that.
> 
> 1. stress white space (huh? must reseach)
> 2. lose sleep - can do
> 3. hit refresh a lot - okay
> 
> Such a lot to learn...


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Time Rats, finally! Best of luck, Lexi. You've got my vote (in a couple of days) of course. The white space was referring to Garet's blog about his KS experience so far. It's what he called the yet to be filled area of the H&T bar chart.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thank you!

I thought I'd sneak _Time Rats_ on to Kindle Scout unobtrusively while not much seemed to be happening - then found today that eight other writers had the same idea.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> OK, updated stats and some color commentary are up on my blog!


Great job, Garet! Below is more or less what I just posted in the comments on your blog:

You're brave to put it all out there early on. I was too paranoid or shy or something, before I knew what I had was "normal." Here's my commentary:

Your proportions (inside KS, external) so far are within 1% of my own for Rosette at that point. Mine have gone down steadily so that I'm now at 43%/57% internal/external.

I had a huge first day because I hit up all my friends in advance, and they were ready on Day 1 (over 400 views that day, a number I've never come close to hitting since).

You had the misfortune of starting on Christmas, for heaven's sake! My average the 24th - 25th was 20, and you and I had almost the same number the 26th. Your spike the 27th is excellent--I was still down below 50 that day.

Your days 3-5 are almost exactly the same pattern and numbers as my days 2-4.

It's been really slow, but with nine new books up this morning, it's likely to be a wild ride for a bit. The only other time I've dipped much below 50 and out of H&T for 18 hours during my campaign (I've got 9 days left now) was when another batch of new books came out around the 20th and others were expiring (and thus hogging the views and nominations from both ends).

Some good news for you is that your "class" of ending days is small, so people trying to nominate to get a copy of your book will not find a lot of competition for your ending day. I'm good that way, too--my competition is a single other book for my ending day.

Hang in there, and great work so far! Having over 150 one day this dead week is astounding! My $60 of advertising this week (two different days) seems to have netted me just 20 or 30 views at most, mostly from Twitter.

Cindy


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm feeling a bit better today.
> 
> . . .
> 
> I'm working on the final draft of my next Kindle Scout campaign - a paranormal romantic adventure novel entitled KELPIE DREAMS. I aim to have the campaign up and running before the end of January.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> 1 day left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 1 day left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
> 3 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 3 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 4 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 7 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 8 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 9 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 14 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 23 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth


Steve, I hope you enjoy a sweetly convalescent New Year's Eve, and I know we're all excited about your new Scout campaign offering--I didn't know you to nominate you the last time around!

I just corrected my campaign duration in the quote above. It's no big deal, but since I was going to respond anyway, I thought I'd do that.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Welcome, Lexi!  I have a lot of preview reading today on Scout with all the new offerings, and I look forward to seeing and saving yours. We have a few campaigns ending the next couple of days and they need our nominations--everybody check your lineup!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let's re-post this one with a couple of new additions.

It is Thursday December 31, 2015 and here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
1 day left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
1 day left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
3 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
3 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
4 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
7 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
8 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
9 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
14 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
14 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
23 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
29 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian

I think I've FINALLY got everyone.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks, Cindy and Steve.

I've been checking out KS since Paul put _Perfect Chloe_ up, and have nominated my three favourite books. I'm keeping an eye on the new ones as they arrive. It'll be interesting to see if my choice coincides with Amazon's - I disagreed about _Perfect Chloe_, having much enjoyed reading it on Write On.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

"Insider Info" Time... 

From my conversations with a couple of the peeps on the editorial staff, I've gleaned two new nuggets to share... of course, they might be telling me these things suddenly because they know I have a big mouth and will share with you, so... 

They seem to always have a 'set the bar' book in the system, i.e. one that isn't properly edited and the blurb is bad, the cover is bad, etc. so they can use it to set the standard for everything live. These books have no chance of being selected, even if they spend thousands on ads and have a huge following of friends/family that vote for it. The Hot and Trending is about 5% of the total they look at. I see books with English as a second language and figure this is what they're talking about, poorly translated/written stuff. 

Within the next 6 months they'll be making slight revisions to the program because they are seeing a couple of trends like what is selling once it is released and what genres are not, not matter what they do. They'll take less of those and more of the other, which factors into their thought process. I have no idea what genres these are, though... I guess it will start to shake out in 2016 with what they're selecting for a contract. 

You didn't hear any of this from me... 

Armand


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Great info, Armand. Thanks! Keep it coming!


----------



## greatbrit

Armand Rosamilia said:


> "Insider Info" Time...
> 
> From my conversations with a couple of the peeps on the editorial staff, I've gleaned two new nuggets to share... of course, they might be telling me these things suddenly because they know I have a big mouth and will share with you, so...
> 
> They seem to always have a 'set the bar' book in the system, i.e. one that isn't properly edited and the blurb is bad, the cover is bad, etc. so they can use it to set the standard for everything live. These books have no chance of being selected, even if they spend thousands on ads and have a huge following of friends/family that vote for it. The Hot and Trending is about 5% of the total they look at. I see books with English as a second language and figure this is what they're talking about, poorly translated/written stuff.
> 
> Within the next 6 months they'll be making slight revisions to the program because they are seeing a couple of trends like what is selling once it is released and what genres are not, not matter what they do. They'll take less of those and more of the other, which factors into their thought process. I have no idea what genres these are, though... I guess it will start to shake out in 2016 with what they're selecting for a contract.
> 
> You didn't hear any of this from me...
> 
> Armand


Thanks very much for these insider tips Armand, I find them really helpful. Now quickly go close your curtains, and that guy knocking on your door is not here to read the gas meter


----------



## Michele Roper

Hey!


Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm so glad to be here.  I have enjoyed reading the posts, and I nominated the books on the list close to the end of their campaign. 

Sorry for the double post, yesterday. 

Welcome, Lexi.  Can't wait to check out your book.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## GaretWirth

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Great job, Garet! Below is more or less what I just posted in the comments on your blog:
> 
> You're brave to put it all out there early on. I was too paranoid or shy or something, before I knew what I had was "normal." Here's my commentary:
> 
> Your proportions (inside KS, external) so far are within 1% of my own for Rosette at that point. Mine have gone down steadily so that I'm now at 43%/57% internal/external.
> 
> I had a huge first day because I hit up all my friends in advance, and they were ready on Day 1 (over 400 views that day, a number I've never come close to hitting since).
> 
> You had the misfortune of starting on Christmas, for heaven's sake! My average the 24th - 25th was 20, and you and I had almost the same number the 26th. Your spike the 27th is excellent--I was still down below 50 that day.
> 
> Your days 3-5 are almost exactly the same pattern and numbers as my days 2-4.
> 
> It's been really slow, but with nine new books up this morning, it's likely to be a wild ride for a bit. The only other time I've dipped much below 50 and out of H&T for 18 hours during my campaign (I've got 9 days left now) was when another batch of new books came out around the 20th and others were expiring (and thus hogging the views and nominations from both ends).
> 
> Some good news for you is that your "class" of ending days is small, so people trying to nominate to get a copy of your book will not find a lot of competition for your ending day. I'm good that way, too--my competition is a single other book for my ending day.
> 
> Hang in there, and great work so far! Having over 150 one day this dead week is astounding! My $60 of advertising this week (two different days) seems to have netted me just 20 or 30 views at most, mostly from Twitter.
> 
> Cindy


Awesome, good feedback! And yeah, I'm out of H&T with all the new books up/slew of books ending. I'm trying to get myself back in today but I think it might be a waste of effort -- once the newbies simmer down and the "last days/1 day lefts" finish up I'll probably be in a better spot to jump back in. I'm not *too* worried -- it sounds like the H&T list is definitely not the sole deciding factor of what the Scout team picks.

I'll keep brainstorming for ways to spread my link around and get people involved in the meantime.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Well! Now I'm all nervous again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amyates

Sorry to see that "Sparkle" and "Regina's World Book One" weren't selected. 

Thanks again to Steve for keeping things updated! I like keeping the kboarders nominated! 

Best of luck to all in the New Year!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy New Year folks. 

I just realized that this New Year's marks the 21st year that my wife and I have been together. It isn't a wedding anniversary - but we officially started going out together twenty-one years ago.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy New Year folks.
> 
> I just realized that this New Year's marks the 21st year that my wife and I have been together. It isn't a wedding anniversary - but we officially started going out together twenty-one years ago.


that's very awesome! congrats!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

EDITED: Tamara and Jeanne, you were newbies when my campaign started, and now you're on your last day--congrats for making it this far and being so hot and trendy, both of you! Vaughan, I haven't gotten to know you as well, but I love your medical suspense angle. I look forward to learning what's next for each of you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday morning - the first day of 2016. I am typing this while I am performing taichi upon an exercise bike mounted upon a treadmill while balancing a Webster's Dictionary upon my head, hoping that new words soak through. I haven't eaten anything with fat, sugar, salt or calories all morning long.

So what New Year's resolutions did YOU make?


It is Friday January 1, 2016 and here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
LAST DAY LEFT My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
LAST DAY LEFT Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
2 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
2 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
3 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
6 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
7 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
7 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
13 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
13 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
22 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
29 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian

I think I've got everyone.

Happy 2016, folks.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday morning - the first day of 2016. I am typing this while I am performing taichi upon an exercise bike mounted upon a treadmill while balancing a Webster's Dictionary upon my head, hoping that new words soak through. I haven't eaten anything with fat, sugar, salt or calories all morning long.
> 
> So what New Year's resolutions did YOU make?
> 
> . . .
> 
> Happy 2016, folks.


I haven't made any, really - I'm in the campaign existence bubble, so I hover near my computer at all times, watching the clock when I am away, so I see that H&T display at least once an hour (and sometimes more, just to be sure). I post on social media, bite my nails over whether I've irritated people enough that they'll UN-nominate me just to teach me a lesson. I print out my campaign reports every morning and make penciled notes, including about others' statistics as I read them here, and try to divine just what my chances are . . . That all takes too much out of me, so that there's no galvanizing stuff left in me to deal with a new diet or exercise or decluttering regimen other than as a vague aspiration. I do know I need to get back to WRITING, so that's on my plans for next week. For now I'm just going to spin through my little H&T-checking routine through the weekend. Thanks for asking!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> EDITED: Tamara and Jeanne, you were newbies when my campaign started, and now you're on your last day--congrats for making it this far and being so hot and trendy, both of you! Vaughan, I haven't gotten to know you as well, but I love your medical suspense angle. You're all on my nominations, and I look forward to learning what's next for each of you!


I'm so excited for this to end!! yesterday was really bad for pageviews--gonna blame it on New Years. Don't expect today to be much better. never start this over the holidays.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> I'm so excited for this to end!! yesterday was really bad for pageviews--gonna blame it on New Years. Don't expect today to be much better. never start this over the holidays.


What was your number yesterday? I got just 25. Enjoy your last day of this kind of waiting before you go into the era of the other kind of waiting . . . scary and exciting! I think we can encourage more views for ourselves by promoting others' offerings, so I'm about to go looking at the new ones to see if I fall in love with any of them . . .


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> What was your number yesterday? I got 25. Enjoy your last day of this kind of waiting before you go into the era of the other kind of waiting . . . scary and exciting!


35. Honestly I feel very numb to anything except the relief that this will be over soon. It's been exhausting. I should campaign today to try to get views on my last day but I'm not.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> 35. Honestly I feel very numb to anything except the relief that this will be over soon. It's been exhausting. I should campaign today to try to get views on my last day but I'm not.


I get it--really, I do! I think your performance will turn out just great--you haven't ever been off H&T, have you?


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I get it--really, I do! I think your performance will turn out just great--you haven't ever been off H&T, have you?


I was off for two hours (after the initial -10 the first day)


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> I was off for two hours (after the initial -10 the first day)


Awesome! I was off 10 hours over two days after the initial 8 hours the first day. I tremble about the week to come . . .


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

So, Jeanne, I just got E.B. Brown's Mega Mailer (from my subscription to Carla Baku's list) and saw you on there just in time for your last day. I would LOVE to know your stats from that promo for KS purposes (and Beth/E.B. would love the promo, too, I'm sure, for her next round planned for February 1). I see Pamela's on there, and The Behrg. I wanted to see how it worked before I committed, but perhaps I missed a great opportunity. Oh well.  Do tell, though, when you look at your stats tomorrow.


----------



## GaretWirth

Ugh, the last 2 days have been terrible for page views. I got less than 30 both days. And now my wife and I got a wild hair to move (as in, houses) which isn't a time sink at all (in a span of 5 days we've gone from casually discussing it to me getting pre-approved...). Oh yes and then there's the 5 month old hanging out in my lap who isn't demanding in the slightest!

I'll try to rejuvenate the campaign on Monday. I feel like I started at a terrible time when everybody is with family, on vacation, etc. I've mostly fallen out of H&T and was only in for 6 hours yesterday, so that's taken a bit of the wind out of my sails. I'll get it back, though!

-Garet


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

GaretWirth said:


> I've mostly fallen out of H&T and was only in for 6 hours yesterday, so that's taken a bit of the wind out of my sails. I'll get it back, though!


Hey I'll take those six hours! I've been out of H&T for four straight days .

Seriously, though, I am in my final six campaign days and will spend today devising and enacting a final social networking push for nominations. Not sure what form it'll take but I have several good ideas. I'm excited about the final push. 

And I really have taken to hear that this effort is win-win for everyone who is trying. I'd be thrilled if chosen. But if my book is not selected I have still learned a lot, have met some other great writers here and on FB, and my little opus will find an audience in some form or fashion.

2016 is going to be awesome.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Awesome! I was off 10 hours over two days after the initial 8 hours the first day. I tremble about the week to come . . .


I meant to mention Cindy that you have one of best taglines ever. Not just on Kindle Scout. Anywhere.



> Why did she edit her wedding-day journal?


So much is packed into those eight words. (Seven, if you count wedding-day as one  ). I am not a reader of this type of fiction, but that tagline makes me want to read it. Excellent.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So, Jeanne, I just got E.B. Brown's Mega Mailer (from my subscription to Carla Baku's list) and saw you on there just in time for your last day. I would LOVE to know your stats from that promo for KS purposes (and Beth/E.B. would love the promo, too, I'm sure, for her next round planned for February 1). I see Pamela's on there, and The Behrg. I wanted to see how it worked before I committed, but perhaps I missed a great opportunity. Oh well. Do tell, though, when you look at your stats tomorrow.


I'd love to hear! So far authors are reporting a great response, some at >50 mailing list sign ups and some report >200 book downloads since the mailer went out at midnight. I can't wait to hear the results from Jeanne!

Good luck to those still in the game!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> And I really have taken to hear that this effort is win-win for everyone who is trying. I'd be thrilled if chosen. But if my book is not selected I have still learned a lot, have met some other great writers here and on FB, and my little opus will find an audience in some form or fashion.
> 
> 2016 is going to be awesome.


Agree! It has been nice to share strategies and get to know other authors through this process


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> I meant to mention Cindy that you have one of best taglines ever. Not just on Kindle Scout. Anywhere.
> 
> So much is packed into those eight words. (Seven, if you count wedding-day as one  ). I am not a reader of this type of fiction, but that tagline makes me want to read it. Excellent.


Oh, thanks so much, Michael.  You know how we come up with something like that, then overthink it and rethink it and ask some folks and get lots of different opinions . . . it's maddening! What's really amazing here is that IT IS TRUE! That's what's so compelling about Rosette's real journal--all that beautiful black ink gone brown, and on that page a blunt pencil has changed what she first wrote. I don't know WHEN she edited it, but it sent me looking for the history of her marriage, and I found a divorce record that set my imagination to framing the circumstances of the edit. It was really cool to have a genealogist friend find the actual document that details a few things beyond the entry in the clerk's book, so in October, I think, I got absolute confirmation that my "spin" on the circumstances was right on target. I was reading between the lines pretty accurately!

I also like it that the edit is in the first chapter, so there's not really a danger of a spoiler--everybody knows, and the rest of the novel suggests how it happened . . .

I'm grateful for your engaging with the ideas here, and I really "get it" about this book not being in your genre--I'm stretching myself with all the YA and fantasy and Sci-Fi I'm sampling in Scout! (I do like classic Sci-Fi, though, like Ray Bradbury, and fantasy like Russell Kirk's _Ancestral Shadows_ stories.)


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ebbrown said:


> I'd love to hear! So far authors are reporting a great response


I'm watching and learning, Beth!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> 1 day left Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner


Thanks for keeping up with this list! And best of luck to Jeanne and Tamara as you both wrap up!


----------



## Erinm128

My campaign for "The Mage: Awakening" just started. I don't think I realized how long 30 days can feel. There are some great books in this program. What has surprised you all about your campaign experiences? Do you have any advice for us newbies?

Thank you to everyone who has shared here and helped us all gain a bit of insight into each other's lives, and goid luck to everyone.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/19XDMJTWC38ZN

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tamaraheiner

GaretWirth said:


> Ugh, the last 2 days have been terrible for page views. I got less than 30 both days. And now my wife and I got a wild hair to move (as in, houses) which isn't a time sink at all (in a span of 5 days we've gone from casually discussing it to me getting pre-approved...). Oh yes and then there's the 5 month old hanging out in my lap who isn't demanding in the slightest!
> 
> I'll try to rejuvenate the campaign on Monday. I feel like I started at a terrible time when everybody is with family, on vacation, etc. I've mostly fallen out of H&T and was only in for 6 hours yesterday, so that's taken a bit of the wind out of my sails. I'll get it back, though!
> 
> -Garet


This is an awful time to be doing it! Never never never start a campaign during the holidays.


----------



## tamaraheiner

ebbrown said:


> I'd love to hear! So far authors are reporting a great response, some at >50 mailing list sign ups and some report >200 book downloads since the mailer went out at midnight. I can't wait to hear the results from Jeanne!
> 
> Good luck to those still in the game!


what mailer was this and how did one get involved? sounds like something I would have benefited from.


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:


> Thanks for keeping up with this list! And best of luck to Jeanne and Tamara as you both wrap up!


Thank you! Last day!!! so happy it's almost over!


----------



## tamaraheiner

vaughanwsmith said:


> I hope everyone had a fun new year's, and it didn't entirely consist of excusing yourself from company to go hit refresh on your stats
> 
> Well my last day of the campaign is here, which came faster than I expected. My book has been getting a bit of a late surge too, 2 hours in H&T again yesterday and now as well - on a bit of a roll.
> 
> Will be interesting to see the final stats.
> 
> It was certainly a strange period to do a campaign like this. A lot of struggles with the overwhelming amount of advertising and promotion going on, but also the welcome distractions of the holiday period. I think I'll do a short blog post at the end, recapping the experience.
> 
> Anyway good luck to all! I hope that your books succeed, whatever path they take. Especially Jeanne and Tamara who are also ending today.


good luck to you too!!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Erinm128 said:


> My campaign for "The Mage: Awakening" just started. I don't think I realized how long 30 days can feel. There are some great books in this program. What has surprised you all about your campaign experiences? Do you have any advice for us newbies?
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has shared here and helped us all gain a bit of insight into each other's lives, and goid luck to everyone.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/19XDMJTWC38ZN
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


oh yes. get ready. It's a very long 30


----------



## greatbrit

tamaraheiner said:


> oh yes. get ready. It's a very long 30


But nowhere near as long as the seven day wait for their decision


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Erinm128 said:


> My campaign for "The Mage: Awakening" just started. I don't think I realized how long 30 days can feel. There are some great books in this program. What has surprised you all about your campaign experiences? Do you have any advice for us newbies?


Welcome, Erin! Glad you found us!  Yes, it's a very alternate-reality month. I'm not sure I agree with Tamara that it's a bad time during the holidays--it's just what it is. If anything, being in holiday season with a lot of gatherings gave me an opportunity to talk "in real life" about my book. I ordered some lovely book-cover business cards I've been handing out, and I attribute at least five views one day to that effort alone (and I didn't give out more than about eight to account for it). And the holidays help provide distraction. Yes, views are lower on Christmas, for example, but that's true for everyone, so I think it evens out.

I'm most surprised at how well I can tell pretty much where most of my traffic has come from--study that list of external traffic each day and correlate it to your marketing efforts of the day before. For me, genuine interaction with people I actually communicate with is giving me the best marketing results--not anonymous advertising. But it's worth it to give that a try and assess how it's working for you.

My best tips: read all or most of the posts in this thread (I didn't finish doing that until the last week), and make use of the counsel. Even better, for those reading BEFORE a Kindle campaign, pay close heed to the counsel here, because once you're in the campaign you can't do much to fix things you should have fixed beforehand. Don't stress out about the weird ugly covers and non-standard English samples up there, wondering how they could have been chosen--they're there to help provide a kind of control for traffic, nominations, etc.

If you haven't entered the campaign yet, do these things:

Even if it's a part-time enterprise for you, treat your writing like a real business, investing in professionals and materials that will give you the most salable product.
Write your best book possible. Don't even think about submitting an early draft unless you want to be one of those control titles.
Edit with as much help as you can afford to spend on it from people who can really edit.
Spend the time/money to get an effective cover.
Make use of the amazing resources out there to help: ALLi, the Alliance of Independent Authors*, is a great place to start, as are these boards.
Be CAREFUL with your campaign components for Kindle Scout -- good photo, serious and professional bio and "interview" questions, and ways people can contact you! I look at a lot of these and see they are often slapped together very casually, even for strong books. Don't lose your professional opportunities here!
Even if you're putting up your first book in campaign, invest in a website for the book or for yourself as an author, and begin creating a mailing list for people interested in what you're writing. KS allows you to put up samples on your own site for promotional purposes (as long as it's not more than the 5,000 words of the KS excerpt).
Reach out to other campaign authors, on this thread. We're in "competition" only in a very limited way--the real conflict would come only if several of us came to "last day" at the same time, when only three nominations are possible. In the long run, mutual support and encouragement and nominations as well as relationship-building will do much more for your writing career than the "vote" or two you worry might go to the other guy/gal.
Do well!

*Link includes my affiliate i.d. so I get a credit if you join after using it.


----------



## tamaraheiner

And it's over!!! 

I'll be checking in later.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

tamaraheiner said:


> And it's over!!!
> 
> I'll be checking in later.


Good luck, Tamara. You had my vote.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So, Jeanne, I just got E.B. Brown's Mega Mailer (from my subscription to Carla Baku's list) and saw you on there just in time for your last day. I would LOVE to know your stats from that promo for KS purposes (and Beth/E.B. would love the promo, too, I'm sure, for her next round planned for February 1). I see Pamela's on there, and The Behrg. I wanted to see how it worked before I committed, but perhaps I missed a great opportunity. Oh well. Do tell, though, when you look at your stats tomorrow.


Hi Cindy - I was in E.B. Brown's Mega Mailer as well. I bagged 64 new additions to my mailing list, moved 120 freebie copies of ROADSIDE GHOSTS and 3 99 cent copies of TATTERDEMON. I'm signed up for the February 1 mail-out as well. That's one of my 2016 objectives, is to grow my mailing list as much as I can.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday morning - the second day of 2016.

I'm up early following my first night WITHOUT cold meds. I'm feeling a lot better. My wife and I intend to go and see the new Star Wars movie this afternoon. I am not completely keen on this prospect because I did NOT like either of JJ Abram's Star Trek reboots - but we'll see how it goes. I will tell you folks all about it tomorrow.

(spoiler alert - Darth Vader's butler did it)



It is Saturday January 2, 2016 and here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
1 day left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
2 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
5 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
6 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
7 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
12 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
12 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
21 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
27 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
28 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian

I think I've got everyone.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Hi Cindy - I was in E.B. Brown's Mega Mailer as well. I bagged 64 new additions to my mailing list, moved 120 freebie copies of ROADSIDE GHOSTS and 3 99 cent copies of TATTERDEMON. I'm signed up for the February 1 mail-out as well. That's one of my 2016 objectives, is to grow my mailing list as much as I can.


Steve, I love the data! Pretty good return on investment, I'd say. Now to find someone doing a list like that for contemplative historical fiction. ;-)


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday morning - the second day of 2016.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 1 day left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 2 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 5 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 6 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 6 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 
> I think I've got everyone.


Thanks once again for the list, Steve. It's a real service. My number is still off here a bit. Kimberly's Dead and Breakfast has six days left, but my Rosette has seven.

I hope you enjoy the movie--I didn't see it with my family because I was sick, but I'll catch it sometime . . .


----------



## KishSquared

Thanks Steve! It's a bit of a jolt to see my book at the top. It's proof that time continues to flow, even when it feels like it doesn't 

Good luck to Nicole as we mutually enter the home stretch.  And Jeanne/Tamara, hope to hear good news soon!


----------



## tamaraheiner

I can't even tell you how relieved I am that it's over. I'm not holding me breath just yet. I ran a good campaign, the best I could. It's out of my hands, and I think I've come to terms with whatever happens (well see). Right now I'm going to focus on taking down christmas, but if I get the chance I'll post my final stats here later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 1 day left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 2 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli


Nominated! Good luck to all.

On the self-marketing front: after several straight days out of H&T I re-upped my efforts yesterday and it pushed my campaign back up to hotness and trendiness. Foremost was use of a fiverr vendor who was offering social marketing. Specifically -- my novel is in the subgenre of steampunk, and I found a marketer on fiverr whose followers are fans of steampunk -- 8K twitter followers, 6K on Facebook.

Cost $10 total for a tweet and a FB post. (He actually also did a second FB post, gratis). This was done approximately 5pm EST. 
The result: 69 page views yesterday, most since Day 6 of the campaign. I crossed the 1K page view threshold. I ended up with two hours in H&T by midnight, and (knock wood) remain there now.

A great bump amid the holiday doldrums:









So at least for me, fiverr proved a cost-effective way to reach a specific audience.


----------



## amyates

1 day left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
1 day left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
2 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli

Nominated! Best of luck!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated! Good luck to all.
> 
> On the self-marketing front: after several straight days out of H&T I re-upped my efforts yesterday and it pushed my campaign back up to hotness and trendiness. Foremost was use of a fiverr vendor who was offering social marketing. Specifically -- my novel is in the subgenre of steampunk, and I found a marketer on fiverr whose followers are fans of steampunk -- 8K twitter followers, 6K on Facebook.
> 
> Cost $10 total for a tweet and a FB post. (He actually also did a second FB post, gratis). This was done approximately 5pm EST.
> The result: 69 page views yesterday, most since Day 6 of the campaign. I crossed the 1K page view threshold. I ended up with two hours in H&T by midnight, and (knock wood) remain there now.
> 
> A great bump amid the holiday doldrums:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at least for me, fiverr proved a cost-effective way to reach a specific audience.


That's excellent! I only had 43 yesterday.


----------



## tamaraheiner

I'd love to share my stats but I'm not sure how. I can create a link to the file in dropbox, but I don't know how to make it an image I can post in here. Any help? I'll keep messing around to see if I can figure it out.


----------



## tamaraheiner

I gave up on dropbox and am trying to link the image from my blog.

In case that doesn't work, you can go read my blogpost here: http://tamarahartheiner.blogspot.com/2016/01/final-stats-on-kindle-scout-campaign.html

It's been a blast! I'll be hanging out here for awhile to see how other campaigns are going.

I guess I can attach an image, right? I might try that next.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KishSquared said:


> Yes, it is! It means people on the site enjoyed what they saw - without solicitation
> 
> 4 days left - time to market, market, market. I think it's important to campaign until the end - after all, more campaigning (marketing) is in store for us if selected  It's good practice for my 30-second pitch, etc. I made business cards to advertise and plan to pass them out at an event tomorrow.
> 
> It's been a great experience so far. Just gotta finish strong!


I have you in my noms Jeff... best of luck


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated! Good luck to all.
> . . .
> 
> Cost $10 total for a tweet and a FB post. (He actually also did a second FB post, gratis). This was done approximately 5pm EST.
> The result: 69 page views yesterday, most since Day 6 of the campaign. I crossed the 1K page view threshold. I ended up with two hours in H&T by midnight, and (knock wood) remain there now.
> 
> So at least for me, fiverr proved a cost-effective way to reach a specific audience.


Beautiful bump, Michael!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> EDITED: Tamara and Jeanne, you were newbies when my campaign started, and now you're on your last day--congrats for making it this far and being so hot and trendy, both of you! Vaughan, I haven't gotten to know you as well, but I love your medical suspense angle. I look forward to learning what's next for each of you!


thanks Cindy... all the best to you as you finish your campaign


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday morning - the first day of 2016. I am typing this while I am performing taichi upon an exercise bike mounted upon a treadmill while balancing a Webster's Dictionary upon my head, hoping that new words soak through. I haven't eaten anything with fat, sugar, salt or calories all morning long.
> 
> So what New Year's resolutions did YOU make?
> 
> 
> It is Friday January 1, 2016 and here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT The Secret Patient by Vaughan W. Smith
> LAST DAY LEFT My Sister's Secrets by Jeanne McNamee
> LAST DAY LEFT Lay Me Down by Tamara Hart Heiner
> 2 days left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 2 days left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 3 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 6 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 7 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 7 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 13 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 13 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
> 22 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
> 29 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
> 
> I think I've got everyone.
> 
> Happy 2016, folks.


Steve: Happy New Year and thanks so much for keeping me on this list these last weeks! I wish all the best for you in 2016!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> And it's over!!!
> 
> I'll be checking in later.


It's been awesome to run this marathon together! I wish you all the best with your book! We can release our sweaty cyber hands now! Sending you cyber hugs across the miles


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> It's been a blast! I'll be hanging out here for awhile to see how other campaigns are going.


What a beautiful campaign, Tamara, and thanks so much for sharing it! I'm particularly interested in what your top external traffic source is, the one with almost 300 views attributed to it (!), and to what you attribute those lovely spikes up to and beyond 100.

Well done!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> It's been awesome to run this marathon together! I wish you all the best with your book! We can release our sweaty cyber hands now! Sending you cyber hugs across the miles


Yes!! Thanks for holding my hand! Best hopes for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinm128

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday morning - the second day of 2016.
> 
> I'm up early following my first night WITHOUT cold meds. I'm feeling a lot better. My wife and I intend to go and see the new Star Wars movie this afternoon. I am not completely keen on this prospect because I did NOT like either of JJ Abram's Star Trek reboots - but we'll see how it goes. I will tell you folks all about it tomorrow.
> 
> (spoiler alert - Darth Vader's butler did it)
> 
> 
> 
> It is Saturday January 2, 2016 and here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
> 1 day left Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
> 2 days left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 5 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 6 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 7 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 12 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 12 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
> 21 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
> 27 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
> 28 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
> 
> I think I've got everyone.


Thank you, Steve. It's awesome that you do this.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

ebbrown said:


> I'd love to hear! So far authors are reporting a great response, some at >50 mailing list sign ups and some report >200 book downloads since the mailer went out at midnight. I can't wait to hear the results from Jeanne!
> 
> Good luck to those still in the game!


E.B. It's been awesome- I have 65 new mailing list sign ups as of this morning! You did a fabulous job on the mailer- thanks so much!

Cindy- Because the mailer was going out on the last day of my campaign, I decided to attach it to my email sign ups- rather than my Scout campaign... it was a good choice- 65 newbies and counting!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> what mailer was this and how did one get involved? sounds like something I would have benefited from.


EB has a new mailer going out in February- check out her posts on here- there's a link in her signature!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> E.B. It's been awesome- I have 65 new mailing list sign ups as of this morning! You did a fabulous job on the mailer- thanks so much!
> 
> Cindy- Because the mailer was going out on the last day of my campaign, I decided to attach it to my email sign ups- rather than my Scout campaign... it was a good choice- 65 newbies and counting!


Sixty-five would almost double my current email list! ;-) Way to go!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> Yes!! Thanks for holding my hand! Best hopes for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to post my stats... I cant figure out how to do that here...


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I want to post my stats... I cant figure out how to do that here...


I took a screenshot, posted it on my blog, and pasted the image here. Some people use Dropbox but I couldn't figure out how.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KishSquared

Tamara, great campaign and congrats on those H&T stats.  Wow, I don't think anyone has seen numbers like that to date. Very well done!

Thanks everyone for the nominations!  Nicole and I are on deck - our long wait starts Monday


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

I could not figure out how to copy my STATS to this page- I tried copy/paste it didnt work  
Here is a link to my blog- my stats are posted there. I did add in my holiday numbers- for those that may be looking back on these boards next December!
All-in-all I am happy with the campaign that I ran. Like everyone else... now just hoping for good news!

https://jeannemcnamee.wordpress.com/2016/01/02/stick-a-fork-in-me-im-done/

Jeff and Nicole I have you in... good luck!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee




----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> What a beautiful campaign, Tamara, and thanks so much for sharing it! I'm particularly interested in what your top external traffic source is, the one with almost 300 views attributed to it (!), and to what you attribute those lovely spikes up to and beyond 100.
> 
> Well done!


I'm not exactly sure about the spikes as I did mostly the same thing every day. Those two particular days, I think a few friends of mine shared my campaign on their facebook walls and tagged people, asking them to nominate it. It would be nice if every friend supported me that way!  I'm not really sure how to tell the different between external traffic and the link underneath it (direct traffic from bookmarks, etc). I think they all came from Facebook. I PMed hundreds of people with the link to my campaign. Some could have come from Goodreads, as several people I PMed on Goodreads messaged me back to say they nominated it, but Goodreads never showed up on my campaign. So a lot of it is still guesswork.


----------



## Erinm128

Jeff and Nicole, I nominated you. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> E.B. It's been awesome- I have 65 new mailing list sign ups as of this morning! You did a fabulous job on the mailer- thanks so much!
> 
> Cindy- Because the mailer was going out on the last day of my campaign, I decided to attach it to my email sign ups- rather than my Scout campaign... it was a good choice- 65 newbies and counting!


what did you put on the sign up spreadsheet if you weren't offering a book? I don't have anything I want to promote right now.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KishSquared said:


> Tamara, great campaign and congrats on those H&T stats. Wow, I don't think anyone has seen numbers like that to date. Very well done!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the nominations! Nicole and I are on deck - our long wait starts Monday


I did not have a lot of views, so it was kind of interesting. I'm hoping that means most people who saw it nominated it? LOL.

And Jeanne's stats are the most impressive I've ever seen. Blown away. I'm excited to see what that means in the end!

I'm not as anxious at this point as I thought i would be. Actually I'm really happy with how my campaign went, and feel like whatever happens is just how it's supposed to be. Hopefully you feel the same tomorrow!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I could not figure out how to copy my STATS to this page- I tried copy/paste it didnt work
> Here is a link to my blog- my stats are posted there. I did add in my holiday numbers- for those that may be looking back on these boards next December!
> All-in-all I am happy with the campaign that I ran. Like everyone else... now just hoping for good news!
> 
> https://jeannemcnamee.wordpress.com/2016/01/02/stick-a-fork-in-me-im-done/
> 
> Jeff and Nicole I have you in... good luck!


great blog post! Now that it's over I'm starting to feel like maybe it was fun! LOL.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> I'm not exactly sure about the spikes as I did mostly the same thing every day. Those two particular days, I think a few friends of mine shared my campaign on their facebook walls and tagged people, asking them to nominate it. It would be nice if every friend supported me that way!  I'm not really sure how to tell the different between external traffic and the link underneath it (direct traffic from bookmarks, etc). I think they all came from Facebook. I PMed hundreds of people with the link to my campaign. Some good have come from Goodreads, as several people I PMed on Goodreads messaged me back to say they nominated it, but Goodreads never showed up on my campaign. So a lot of it is still guesswork.


I was asking about that top link in your "externals" list--I'm thinking it might have been Twitter? I've figured out how to watch each of those in the list from day to day to see where the new traffic comes from. A lot came from here!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> what did you put on the sign up spreadsheet if you weren't offering a book? I don't have anything I want to promote right now.


I linked to my website and mailing list sign-up for anyone that wants to be notified when the book comes out- I had an existing mailing list that I was able to forward the other authors promos too- I've gained a number of subscribers to my own mailing list- well worth it.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I was asking about that top link in your "externals" list--I'm thinking it might have been Twitter? I've figured out how to watch each of those in the list from day to day to see where the new traffic comes from. A lot came from here!


Yes, I know you are talking about the top one, but i don't really know how to tell the difference between the top one and the one underneath it (the second one). I don't really use Twitter and didn't market on there, but I did tweet back and forth with Jeanne. I could see 5-10 coming from Twitter. Can't imagine 300 though. I really think it came from PMs... but I don't know. I can see the ones that came from Facebook posts, but I think PMs show up differently.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I linked to my website and mailing list sign-up for anyone that wants to be notified when the book comes out- I had an existing mailing list that I was able to forward the other authors promos too- I've gained a number of subscribers to my own mailing list- well worth it.


I'm trying to decide if I should do it now or wait till I have a book I want to promote. It's not something I want to email out to my readers every month (the mega mailer I mean), but a couple times a year would be fine. I'll sit on this idea and see.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KishSquared said:


> Thanks Steve! It's a bit of a jolt to see my book at the top. It's proof that time continues to flow, even when it feels like it doesn't
> 
> Good luck to Nicole as we mutually enter the home stretch. And Jeanne/Tamara, hope to hear good news soon!


Thanks Jeff! Hopefully, we are all starting our New Year off on Kindle Press


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> I did not have a lot of views, so it was kind of interesting. I'm hoping that means most people who saw it nominated it? LOL.
> 
> And Jeanne's stats are the most impressive I've ever seen. Blown away. I'm excited to see what that means in the end!
> 
> I'm not as anxious at this point as I thought i would be. Actually I'm really happy with how my campaign went, and feel like whatever happens is just how it's supposed to be. Hopefully you feel the same tomorrow!


Thanks! I am not as anxious as I thought I would be either. I think that's because I know that I won't learn anything until Monday... that's when the wait could get long! With the holiday- it's possible we will wait longer for a verdict. For right now I am basking in the "no need to hit the F-5 button" glow of the after campaign.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> great blog post! Now that it's over I'm starting to feel like maybe it was fun! LOL.


Many aspects were fun... like meeting so many other hopefuls!! It was cool to have developed a relationship with you early on... it really did lighten the load to see a tweet on twitter from you and to share some posting here. It otherwise would have proved to be a lonely process. I mean really... who else in our lives understands how this feels? Seriously... wishing all good things for you!


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi,

I've been busy with family and holidays. One thing I would do over would be to wait until after Christmas is over.

I'm catching up on posts. Everyone is doing so well with their campaigns.

Tamara, congrats on an amazing campaign. I'm impressed. Best of luck on the contract news.

Cindy, good luck with your campaign. I love reading your posts.

Good luck to everyone.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0


----------



## N.Luckourt

KishSquared said:


> Thanks Steve! It's a bit of a jolt to see my book at the top. It's proof that time continues to flow, even when it feels like it doesn't
> 
> Good luck to Nicole as we mutually enter the home stretch. And Jeanne/Tamara, hope to hear good news soon!


Arrived home early this morning to lots of snow. Kids went from sliding down sand hills at the beach to sledding in the yard within 24 hours. I need some of their energy about now..lol (We decided to drive through the night without stopping. The idea was great in theory.) 
It does feel surreal to see Expert Witness in the "Ending Soon" category. I feel like I've learned a ton in such a short amount of time.

Best of luck to you too! Can't wait to read the rest of Diamond Bonds


----------



## N.Luckourt

Erinm128 said:


> Jeff and Nicole, I nominated you. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated! Good luck to all.
> 
> On the self-marketing front: after several straight days out of H&T I re-upped my efforts yesterday and it pushed my campaign back up to hotness and trendiness. Foremost was use of a fiverr vendor who was offering social marketing. Specifically -- my novel is in the subgenre of steampunk, and I found a marketer on fiverr whose followers are fans of steampunk -- 8K twitter followers, 6K on Facebook.
> 
> Cost $10 total for a tweet and a FB post. (He actually also did a second FB post, gratis). This was done approximately 5pm EST.
> The result: 69 page views yesterday, most since Day 6 of the campaign. I crossed the 1K page view threshold. I ended up with two hours in H&T by midnight, and (knock wood) remain there now.
> 
> A great bump amid the holiday doldrums:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at least for me, fiverr proved a cost-effective way to reach a specific audience.


Thanks for the nomination! That is a nice bump. The fact that it is your target audience is even better. I keep reminding myself that my marketing efforts will be helpful even if I am not selected for publication by KS (or at least I hope so).


----------



## KGGiarratano

I'm all caught up with nominations and I'm happy to see Dead and Breakfast getting closer to the top of the list.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

[https://jeannemcnamee.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/ks-final-stat.png?w=540/img][/img][/url]


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so my wife and I loved J.J. Abram's new STAR WARS movie - and that is coming from somebody who LOATHED both of J.J. Abram's so-called STAR TREK movies.

The funny thing is that most of the folks on ROTTEN TOMATOES agree with me on the new Star Wars movie - but most of the folks reviewing at the imdb site completely disagree with my liking the movie.

Which goes to show you how little you should worry about what folks are saying in reviews. Mabel from Sarasota hated your book? Don't worry about it. Mumford from Toledo absolutely loved your book.

You say one star and I say five star - let's call the whole thing off!



It is Sunday January 3, 2016 and here is Sunday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Diamond Bonds by Jeff Kish
LAST DAY LEFT Expert Witness by Nicole Luckourt
1 day left The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
4 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
5 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
6 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
11 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
11 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
20 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
26 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
26 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian

I think I've got everyone. Over the last couple of days I had slipped up on a day here and there - but this morning I went completely through the whole list, book by book and I believe I have got them all listed correctly now.

Have a happy Sunday. I go back to work today for a full evening shift - but I get Monday to Thursday off as the schedule re-shuffles. I can use the time to catch up on my writing but the pay check is going to take a bad blow.

You say tomato - I say tom-ah-to...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

As always, Steve, thank you!


----------



## KishSquared

Thanks Steve! The new Star Wars movie is objectively awesome 

I took Michael's advice and ran a couple Fiverr ads for my final day. I'd encourage everyone to look at that website - it has some fantastic options for marketing, and I think they all start at $5 (hence the site name?). Most are blog writers with a following who offer space on their blog or even a friendly write-up. For example, one blogger wrote this for me: http://tellest.com/fantasy-promo-diamond-bonds/ He also advertised to his FB and Twitter followers. Definitely wish I'd found this sooner in my campaign.

Best of luck today, Nicole! Let's finish strong


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

You know, as I look at the H&T this hour and lament that I've fallen off, I am slightly mollified by the realization that at least THREE of the fifteen in H&T right now are in the class of barely-literate at best. Of course all the time I've been up there has been solely due to merit, right? 

Grumble grumble . . .

But I'm not done yet!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Finally figured this out


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Finally figured this out


And it's really beautiful, kind of a dream stats page.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> And it's really beautiful, kind of a dream stats page.


lol... thanks Cindy... I don't know why its so gigantic  I clearly have a lot to learn about coding/etc...


----------



## N.Luckourt

KishSquared said:


> Best of luck today, Nicole! Let's finish strong


Thanks and same to you! It's still hard to believe we are up ~ it seems like it was only yesterday that I was sent here by Paul for some comradery 

All of you have been such a source of support and encouragement throughout the campaign. From watching those who have gone before me, I know that doesn't end when the campaigns do. Looking forward to the next step and continuing to root for those who are coming up soon.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

N.Luckourt said:


> Thanks and same to you! It's still hard to believe we are up ~ it seems like it was only yesterday that I was sent here by Paul for some comradery
> 
> All of you have been such a source of support and encouragement throughout the campaign. From watching those who have gone before me, I know that doesn't end when the campaigns do. Looking forward to the next step and continuing to root for those who are coming up soon.


Thanks for the good vibes, Nicole. I've got you and Jeff up on my list for tonight's grand finale!


----------



## Erinm128

Quick question, I've gotten a decent amout of page views and have stayed in the top three in my genre all three days, but I haven't hit H & T for an hour in 72 hours. How many of you have had a slow start to your campaign like me? Does anyone have advice?

I'm promoting on FB and Twitter, I've talked to friends, family, and coworkers. And I have some blog interviews scheduled. I think I'm going to wait to do fverr until closer to the end, but is there anything I'm overlooking? Am I worrying over nothing?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Erinm128 said:


> Quick question, I've gotten a decent amout of page views and have stayed in the top three in my genre all three days, but I haven't hit H & T for an hour in 72 hours. How many of you have had a slow start to your campaign like me? Does anyone have advice?
> 
> I'm promoting on FB and Twitter, I've talked to friends, family, and coworkers. And I have some blog interviews scheduled. I think I'm going to wait to do fverr until closer to the end, but is there anything I'm overlooking? Am I worrying over nothing?


Erin, the best thing you can do is keep bringing traffic to the Kindle Scout site to look at your book, then hope they like it enough to nominate you. The H&T is based on nominations and saves (perhaps you could get your supporters to "save" your book even while they nominate things that are scrolling off the campaign), though they never show us those numbers. We can compare notes on views to get an idea about how we're doing. Someone with a lot of views but not much H&T time is not getting people to "commit" to the nomination. Things change a lot from day to day, depending on how many new books there are, how many are scrolling off, etc.

Be encouraged that Kindle Scout editors do NOT make their choices based only on H&T--some of the horrible (yes, I dare to say it) things in H&T right now help show the power of social networking, but publishing isn't based solely on that. They want the WHOLE PACKAGE. I expect they watch how we respond to NOT being on the H&T, how we rally to bring in traffic from yet another source. I have a couple of things planned for this week and look forward to watching how well they work. Read the earlier posts about how things like ads have worked for others and make wise decisions about what you should do. I think being a good citizen of social networks and gaining personal loyalty goes a lot further than advertising in the long run.

Being at the top of your genre list is a function of how many days your campaign has been up. Take a look at those "days left" numbers . . .

I like your book and will "save" it right now--hope it gives you a boost!


----------



## greatbrit

Erinm128 said:


> Quick question, I've gotten a decent amout of page views and have stayed in the top three in my genre all three days, but I haven't hit H & T for an hour in 72 hours. How many of you have had a slow start to your campaign like me? Does anyone have advice?
> 
> I'm promoting on FB and Twitter, I've talked to friends, family, and coworkers. And I have some blog interviews scheduled. I think I'm going to wait to do fverr until closer to the end, but is there anything I'm overlooking? Am I worrying over nothing?


1) you should absolutely worry over nothing. The rest of us did, so you'd be letting the side now if you didn't too. Or, you could go against convention and not let those pesky stats and H&T get to you. In the end it only accounts for a very small percentage of what Scout is looking for. A slow start is common, especially if many new books get accepted into the program around the same time.

2) The genre lists are ordered by date, so the new ones are first. Once in a while there seems to be a bug where one or two might be out of order, or get stuck somewhere in the list. The H&T list is in *random* order, updated hourly

3) If you like, let us know your views so far, so we can give you some idea how they rate.

4) Try to stagger you nominations, so don't ask everyone at once. We think they base the H&T on recent nominations, rather than total so far. But the last three days or so somewhat take care of themselves, as Scouters nominate near the end to accumulate as many free books as they can.

5) STOP HITTING REFRESH  The H&T updates once an hour (I think on the 00:15), the stats update once a day, at 05:15 EST

6) If you didn't already, give us the link to your book so that Steve can add it to his list and you will get votes from many of us here in this thread.

7) Add the link to your signature (the stuff below each post you make, and you can also include a picture of your book, such as I have below). Look for one of my old posts on how to do that, or check the help for instructions.

8 ) See 5) 

Best of luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it is Monday and I've go the day off. Too bad I had a broken sleep last night and slept in.



It is Monday January 4, 2016 and here is Monday morning's Kindle Scout list. Nicole and Jeff are now waiting in that limbo land of will-they-take-it-or-not. Let us all sacrifice a digital fatted lamb to the gods of Kindle Scout on their behalf.

Mmmm...digital lamb chops.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
3 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
4 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
5 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
10 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
10 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
19 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
25 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
25 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian

If I have missed anyone let me know.

And I have just seen the darnedest thing. Every morning I put peanuts out on the window ledge of our kitchen for a small tribe of blue jays. Well, I just did that and came upstairs to my office to write and the blue jays grabbed the peanuts and then flew upstairs to my curtained office and tapped on the window to say thanks.

Who says that writing is a lonely profession?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> And I have just seen the darnedest thing. Every morning I put peanuts out on the window ledge of our kitchen for a small tribe of blue jays. Well, I just did that and came upstairs to my office to write and the blue jays grabbed the peanuts and then flew upstairs to my curtained office and tapped on the window to say thanks.
> 
> Who says that writing is a lonely profession?


Jays are lovely birds, and very bright.

I used to have a blackbird on my workshop balcony once who used to look for me through the windows and catch my eye if he'd run out of sultanas. He'd accompany me to the balcony door and wait to be fed. In summer he would venture inside to find me, and sometimes sunbathe on the carpet just inside the door.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> Jays are lovely birds, and very bright.
> 
> I used to have a blackbird on my workshop balcony once who used to look for me through the windows and catch my eye if he'd run out of sultanas. He'd accompany me to the balcony door and wait to be fed. In summer he would venture inside to find me, and sometimes sunbathe on the carpet just inside the door.


My cat Kismet might have something to say about any blue jay that dares to come and sunbathe on her particular patch of sun lit floorboard.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT The Elf's Apprentice by Frances Pauli
> 3 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 4 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano


Nominated!

Hey -- I'm in there .


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated!
> 
> Hey -- I'm in there .


Doesn't it make you feel kind of old, creeping up to the top? How did that joint-venture promo work out a couple of weeks ago, by the way?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

greatbrit said:


> But nowhere near as long as the seven day wait for their decision


Hey Paul- When you finally did hear from them- was it at the same time of day that they others heard... just 7 days later? Everyone seems to be hearing 48 hours after their campaign ends- EST just after midnight. That passed 11 hours ago for me- now its constantly checking email ! So I am wondering if they didn't contact me last night- does that mean I wont hear from them until after midnight tonight (or tomorrow..next day..etc)?

Tamara- did you hear anything yet?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KishSquared said:


> Best of luck today, Nicole! Let's finish strong


Best of luck Jeff and Nicole... my 48 hour mark passed and I havent heard anything... perhaps they're backed up due to the holiday on Friday?


----------



## KishSquared

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> How did that joint-venture promo work out a couple of weeks ago, by the way?


We didn't get rabid event participation, but I know many of my FB contacts nominated Lord Bart, and I believe Mike's contacts reciprocated that. So, objectively speaking, we each got nominations we otherwise would not have received, so it was definitely worth the effort. If only our event had gone viral 

I think everyone should consider a joint marketing campaign. It theoretically doubles your social media exposure, so I don't see a disadvantage to doing it.

So, that said, best of luck Mike! Kim and Frances, too!


----------



## Michele Roper

Hey,
Hi!  

I'm still learning my way around the Kboards. I'm thrilled to be here.  

I'm nominating everyone on the list, who's campaign is coming to end and sending good contract vibes.

Jeanne, amazing numbers and stats. 

Cindy, good luck. 

If I left anyone out, good luck to you. 

Thank you, Steve for putting me on the countdown list. 

I'm in my last week and a half. I have a couple of things I'm going to try and get more nominations this week.  We'll see if it works. 

Back at revisions on another project.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> We didn't get rabid event participation, but I know many of my FB contacts nominated Lord Bart, and I believe Mike's contacts reciprocated that. So, objectively speaking, we each got nominations we otherwise would not have received, so it was definitely worth the effort. If only our event had gone viral
> 
> I think everyone should consider a joint marketing campaign. It theoretically doubles your social media exposure, so I don't see a disadvantage to doing it.
> 
> So, that said, best of luck Mike! Kim and Frances, too!


Thanks for the report, Jeff/Kish. I get warm fuzzies when I look at my campaign and see one or two views from someone's website where I made a comment, etc. Every little bit helps!

Speaking of joint campaigns, take a look at this! I got the invite from Armand, I think, and I'm going, and I invited several (speaking of which, I welcome folks to friend me on Facebook - Cindy Rinaman Marsch) -- https://www.facebook.com/events/194851477530501/


----------



## lbclark75

Hi! *Waves* I'm not in the Scout program yet, but I thought I'd drop in and get some pointers (for my upcoming campaign and so I can help Erin with hers). 

I've already learned about several interesting books by reading over the thread and nominated a couple. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated!
> 
> Hey -- I'm in there .


Nominated- Good luck !


----------



## N.Luckourt

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Best of luck Jeff and Nicole... my 48 hour mark passed and I havent heard anything... perhaps they're backed up due to the holiday on Friday?


Thank you! Good point about the recent holiday. I'm already nervous and my campaign just ended. Keeping my fingers crossed for lots of good news this week


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Erinm128 said:


> My campaign for "The Mage: Awakening" just started. I don't think I realized how long 30 days can feel. There are some great books in this program. What has surprised you all about your campaign experiences? Do you have any advice for us newbies?
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has shared here and helped us all gain a bit of insight into each other's lives, and goid luck to everyone.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/19XDMJTWC38ZN
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It's a long 30 days... that's for sure! I had wonderful luck with creating a FB event to click on my submission- I started with 160 people and my friends pushed it to 1100 by inviting their friends. Also, ask any of your friends that have extensive friends lists to share the link to your book. Good luck to you! I just ended and am waiting to hear...


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks for the report, Jeff/Kish. I get warm fuzzies when I look at my campaign and see one or two views from someone's website where I made a comment, etc. Every little bit helps!
> 
> Speaking of joint campaigns, take a look at this! I got the invite from Armand, I think, and I'm going, and I invited several (speaking of which, I welcome folks to friend me on Facebook - Cindy Rinaman Marsch) -- https://www.facebook.com/events/194851477530501/


This should be a ton of great information as a lot of the Kindle Scout winners will be art the event to not only push their books but to answer any and all questions you might have about the program. I hope to see a bunch of you there!

Armand


----------



## Guest

Armand Rosamilia said:


> This should be a ton of great information as a lot of the Kindle Scout winners will be art the event to not only push their books but to answer any and all questions you might have about the program. I hope to see a bunch of you there!
> 
> Armand


Oh wow, I am just finding out about this! So cool. I wish my KS book was going to be out by then! Armand, do you have a pub date yet? I am hoping to be done with my edits by tomorrow.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I'm going to the event. My campaign ends on the 9th so I'll be anxiously waiting for a decision.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Hey Paul- When you finally did hear from them- was it at the same time of day that they others heard... just 7 days later? Everyone seems to be hearing 48 hours after their campaign ends- EST just after midnight. That passed 11 hours ago for me- now its constantly checking email ! So I am wondering if they didn't contact me last night- does that mean I wont hear from them until after midnight tonight (or tomorrow..next day..etc)?
> 
> Tamara- did you hear anything yet?


Nope, nothing, but I figured tomorrow at the soonest. We ended on a) new years day b) the weekend.

My friend waited 10 days to get told yes.

Here's a tip, though: they post the results at midnight EST on the scout page. That's a full 7-8 hours before the email goes out. So I knew my friend got her contract before she did because it was during my campaign and I was up till then every night.

That said, I'm not as obsessive as I was when campaigning and haven't been staying up to check. Trying to stay calm about this.


----------



## greatbrit

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Hey Paul- When you finally did hear from them- was it at the same time of day that they others heard... just 7 days later? Everyone seems to be hearing 48 hours after their campaign ends- EST just after midnight. That passed 11 hours ago for me- now its constantly checking email ! So I am wondering if they didn't contact me last night- does that mean I wont hear from them until after midnight tonight (or tomorrow..next day..etc)?


Mine took six days (going on six years), and I heard at 7:30pm EST

I don't think there is any set time, I guess it depends on various factors (maybe it went off for further review, maybe they were busy that week, maybe they thought it would be hilarious to keep me in suspense...)

Best of luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> It's a long 30 days... that's for sure! I had wonderful luck with creating a FB event to click on my submission- I started with 160 people and my friends pushed it to 1100 by inviting their friends. Also, ask any of your friends that have extensive friends lists to share the link to your book. Good luck to you! I just ended and am waiting to hear...


I had a similar reach with my FB Event. PLUS I've added a lot of additional engagements along the way. I created it two weeks ago and reached 156 new people this week, 75 of whom viewed the event, and 26 of whom engaged with it--all with no additional promo from me. Note, though, that as you change things about it (dates, adding posts to keep up interest, adjusting the picture, etc.), everybody gets notification, sometimes several in a row (one for title, one for date, one for post). I'm now paranoid about irritating people, so I'm not touching it again until two days before the end of the campaign, when I will change the title to something like "THANKS" and make a post to engage people with my mailing list.

Anyone contemplating such a thing ought to go take a look at my Event and "engage" with it to watch how the updates go through. You can learn from my mistakes.  And if you want to help a bit, you could send it on to your FB friends! https://www.facebook.com/events/158533571172062/


----------



## Erinm128

I just wanted to thank everyone here, and especially Cindy for being so open, friendly, and gelpful.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

BelleAC said:


> Oh wow, I am just finding out about this! So cool. I wish my KS book was going to be out by then! Armand, do you have a pub date yet? I am hoping to be done with my edits by tomorrow.


Not officially... they've set a tentative pre-sale date for next week and the release date two weeks later but I haven't gotten the official word yet

Armand


----------



## Guest

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Not officially... they've set a tentative pre-sale date for next week and the release date two weeks later but I haven't gotten the official word yet
> 
> Armand


That's so exciting!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

greatbrit said:


> Mine took six days (going on six years), and I heard at 7:30pm EST
> 
> I don't think there is any set time, I guess it depends on various factors (maybe it went off for further review, maybe they were busy that week, maybe they thought it would be hilarious to keep me in suspense...)
> 
> Best of luck!


lol... "maybe they thought it would be hilarious to keep me in suspense..." 6 days of feeling like this WILL feel like 6 years! Thanks for the input.... and I wait...


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Nominated- Good luck !


Thanks Jeanne and everyone for the support.

It's strange -- my campaign page currently says HOT but my book is not on H&T. I guess that means I'm lukewarm .


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> Nope, nothing, but I figured tomorrow at the soonest. We ended on a) new years day b) the weekend.
> 
> My friend waited 10 days to get told yes.
> 
> Here's a tip, though: they post the results at midnight EST on the scout page. That's a full 7-8 hours before the email goes out. So I knew my friend got her contract before she did because it was during my campaign and I was up till then every night.
> 
> That said, I'm not as obsessive as I was when campaigning and haven't been staying up to check. Trying to stay calm about this.


We campaigned through the holidays... and ended on a weekend... a holiday weekend... what WERE we thinking? Wow! 10 days for a yes?!? I am a bundle of nerves... who would have thought there was anything worse than campaigning and watching that H & T list?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Well... hell.... I'm out!  I was worried when I read these boards and everyone was saying you had to have a Thriller, Myserty, YA or Romance to make it in Kindle Scout town... My book is none of those... I learned a lot about marketing myself!  KDP here I come! Thanks for all the amazing support!

Tamara... I am still routing for you!!


----------



## KGGiarratano

So sorry, Jeanne. You made a tremendous effort!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne, your campaign just goes to show there's a lot we can't see going on with the Kindle Scout editors. Yours was picture-perfect as a campaign, and I loved what I saw of your book. Ah, well . . .


----------



## Erinm128

Jeanne, I'm sorry to hear you didn't get it, but you did so well and I'm sure that most of the people who showed interest will buy your book. A strong first day or week can only help, and you know you did your best.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Well... hell.... I'm out! I was worried when I read these boards and everyone was saying you had to have a Thriller, Myserty, YA or Romance to make it in Kindle Scout town... My book is none of those... I learned a lot about marketing myself! KDP here I come! Thanks for all the amazing support!
> 
> Tamara... I am still routing for you!!


wait what? you already know? did they email you? I haven't gotten an email about your book yet!


----------



## tamaraheiner

I'm still trying to get my wits together here. I can't believe you didn't make it. definitely tell me when you book comes out.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> I'm still trying to get my wits together here. I can't believe you didn't make it. definitely tell me when you book comes out.


I will, my cyber friend... I am so glad that you are clearly being read... seriously... we can't all run a campaign like you and I did... and NOT make it... others have to have hope. I am hopeful for you! I will rejoice in your success... or ... lose faith in this process. Our campaigns were similar (except genres) ... we had nearly an even split between our efforts and the efforts of Kindle Scout ( external/internal views) ... clearly the views were turned into nominations- re: our time on H & T... so it all comes down to the bottom line... is KS publishing what we are writing? I have hope for you... several YA novels were selected in the last few months. Still... my very best to you... please keep me posted  xoxo


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I will, my cyber friend... I am so glad that you are clearly being read... seriously... we can't all run a campaign like you and I did... and NOT make it... others have to have hope. I am hopeful for you! I will rejoice in your success... or ... lose faith in this process. Our campaigns were similar (except genres) ... we had nearly an even split between our efforts and the efforts of Kindle Scout ( external/internal views) ... clearly the views were turned into nominations- re: our time on H & T... so it all comes down to the bottom line... is KS publishing what we are writing? I have hope for you... several YA novels were selected in the last few months. Still... my very best to you... please keep me posted  xoxo


this makes me so sad. Your campaign was the best one I ever saw.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Sorry to hear this Jeanne.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Well... hell.... I'm out! I was worried when I read these boards and everyone was saying you had to have a Thriller, Myserty, YA or Romance to make it in Kindle Scout town... My book is none of those... I learned a lot about marketing myself! KDP here I come! Thanks for all the amazing support!
> 
> Tamara... I am still routing for you!!


I'm so sorry!


----------



## GaretWirth

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Well... hell.... I'm out! I was worried when I read these boards and everyone was saying you had to have a Thriller, Myserty, YA or Romance to make it in Kindle Scout town... My book is none of those... I learned a lot about marketing myself! KDP here I come! Thanks for all the amazing support!
> 
> Tamara... I am still routing for you!!


Seriously?? I can't believe that. Even if your genre was outside their norm, you proved beyond any doubt that you're excellent at marketing yourself.

I saw your end-of-campaign stats and thought "ah, so THAT'S what people who win do." ... but now I have no idea what to think.

I'm sure you'll find plenty of success with KDP -- you clearly have a knack for self-publicizing and drumming up interest in your work.


----------



## GaretWirth

GaretWirth said:


> Seriously?? I can't believe that. Even if your genre was outside their norm, you proved beyond any doubt that you're excellent at marketing yourself and people were interested in your writing.
> 
> I saw your end-of-campaign stats and thought "ah, so THAT'S what it'll take to get their attention." ... but now I have no idea what to think.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find plenty of success with KDP -- you clearly have a knack for self-publicizing and drawing attention to your work.


----------



## blancheking

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Well... hell.... I'm out! I was worried when I read these boards and everyone was saying you had to have a Thriller, Myserty, YA or Romance to make it in Kindle Scout town... My book is none of those... I learned a lot about marketing myself! KDP here I come! Thanks for all the amazing support!
> 
> Tamara... I am still routing for you!!


 sorry to hear that. let us know when KDP is up. we'll be there to support you!


----------



## sarahdalton

I'm as surprised as everyone else. Really thought you were going to be selected Jeanne! 

Good luck Tamara! 

Both you guys had amazing campaigns. 

9 more days for me. It's actually gone quite fast, but that might be because of Christmas and New Year. Good luck to everyone still hanging in there.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry you did not make the cut, Jeanne. I signed up to your mailing list so that I can keep an eye on how you are doing.


It is Tuesday January 5, 2016 and here is Tuesday morning's Kindle Scout list. Good luck to you Frances Pauli, as you dangle in the vagrant breeze, awaiting the final decision of the gods of Kindle Scout.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
3 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
4 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
9 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
9 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
18 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
24 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
24 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> Sorry you did not make the cut, Jeanne. I signed up to your mailing list so that I can keep an eye on how you are doing.
> 
> 
> It is Tuesday January 5, 2016 and here is Tuesday morning's Kindle Scout list. Good luck to you Frances Pauli, as you dangle in the vagrant breeze, awaiting the final decision of the gods of Kindle Scout.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> Thanks, Steve. Even with a strong campaign- I realized it was a long shot. I saw so many writers on these boards continuously saying which genres they were selecting- and knew that mine wasn't on that list. Still, I continued to run a campaign that I would be proud of in the end. I am. Until now, we've all heard of that 'person' with the great stats that wasn't selected... lol... now she has a name. Feel free to share my experience with other writers... maybe even one will stop looking at that H & T list after my experience ... or not.  Thanks so much for your commitment to so many other writers, your list has turned into noms for all of us. I wish you success as well! After a pro edit- I will head for KDP.
> 
> 2 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 3 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 4 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 9 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 9 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
> 18 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
> 24 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
> 24 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KGGiarratano said:


> So sorry, Jeanne. You made a tremendous effort!


Thanks so much


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Jeanne, your campaign just goes to show there's a lot we can't see going on with the Kindle Scout editors. Yours was picture-perfect as a campaign, and I loved what I saw of your book. Ah, well . . .


Thanks Cindy... glad to have met you and so many other talents here! I am going to go the KDP route after a pro-edit. You're ending on my birthday... I will make a wish for you when I blow out the candles


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Erinm128 said:


> Jeanne, I'm sorry to hear you didn't get it, but you did so well and I'm sure that most of the people who showed interest will buy your book. A strong first day or week can only help, and you know you did your best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks so much


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Sorry to hear this Jeanne.


Thanks... stop looking at that H & T list... or the lukewarm one  You've run a great campaign! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Thanks Cindy... glad to have met you and so many other talents here! I am going to go the KDP route after a pro-edit. You're ending on my birthday... I will make a wish for you when I blow out the candles


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

N.Luckourt said:


> I'm so sorry!





GaretWirth said:


> Seriously?? I can't believe that. Even if your genre was outside their norm, you proved beyond any doubt that you're excellent at marketing yourself.
> 
> I saw your end-of-campaign stats and thought "ah, so THAT'S what people who win do." ... but now I have no idea what to think.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find plenty of success with KDP -- you clearly have a knack for self-publicizing and drumming up interest in your work.





blancheking said:


> sorry to hear that. let us know when KDP is up. we'll be there to support you!





sarahdalton said:


> I'm as surprised as everyone else. Really thought you were going to be selected Jeanne!
> 
> Good luck Tamara!
> 
> Both you guys had amazing campaigns.
> 
> 9 more days for me. It's actually gone quite fast, but that might be because of Christmas and New Year. Good luck to everyone still hanging in there.





sarahdalton said:


> I'm as surprised as everyone else. Really thought you were going to be selected Jeanne!
> 
> Good luck Tamara!
> 
> Both you guys had amazing campaigns.
> 
> 9 more days for me. It's actually gone quite fast, but that might be because of Christmas and New Year. Good luck to everyone still hanging in there.


You have all been awesome... thanks so much! I have learned an incredible amount of stuff about marketing- that I had no clue about. If I had just uploaded to KDP- I would have fallen flat... so, while Scout wasn't my fit, it was an incredibly valuable experience... and... I got to meet all of you wonderful folks! Good luck to those still campaigning and those still waiting... especially my launch buddy, Tamara!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> Sorry you did not make the cut, Jeanne. I signed up to your mailing list so that I can keep an eye on how you are doing.
> 
> 
> It is Tuesday January 5, 2016 and here is Tuesday morning's Kindle Scout list. Good luck to you Frances Pauli, as you dangle in the vagrant breeze, awaiting the final decision of the gods of Kindle Scout.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> 3 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 4 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 9 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
> 9 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
> 18 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
> 24 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
> 24 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.


Thanks so much for all your efforts with the list... no doubt its turned into noms for authors. After a pro-edit I will be publishing on KDP... thanks for signing up for my list


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Thanks... stop looking at that H & T list... or the lukewarm one  You've run a great campaign! Best of luck to you!!


And apparently that h&t list means nada!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

I just have to say I keep refreshing my Past Nominations list to see just WHEN they're going to make a decision for all you folks still waiting!!! I'm feeling (a little bit of) your pain!  Hang in there!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I just have to say I keep refreshing my Past Nominations list to see just WHEN they're going to make a decision for all you folks still waiting!!! I'm feeling (a little bit of) your pain! Hang in there!


Waiting is definitely harder for me. During the campaign, I could always try a new marketing approach. Even if it wasn't successful, I felt better because I was doing something. Now, I'm doing the same thing to the Past Nominations page. Tried to write some, but definitely not a good day for productivity : - /


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I just have to say I keep refreshing my Past Nominations list to see just WHEN they're going to make a decision for all you folks still waiting!!! I'm feeling (a little bit of) your pain! Hang in there!


If you find out before I do let me know! yikes!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

N.Luckourt said:


> Waiting is definitely harder for me. During the campaign, I could always try a new marketing approach. Even if it wasn't successful, I felt better because I was doing something. Now, I'm doing the same thing to the Past Nominations page. Tried to write some, but definitely not a good day for productivity : - /


I know what you mean, Nicole. I've got a new author friend's newsletter working for me today, and I'm tweaking things here and there and checking responses. I asked my family if I could just be anesthetized for a few days until it's all over (close of campaign and the wait for notification). I can feel it coming . . . aarrrggghhh!!!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> And apparently that h&t list means nada!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


H & T means you'll get read if you're writing what they're publishing! I think this is great news for you!! You have other books published that have done well.... I think you're the whole package! I answered some stuff on here and FB this morning... I feel that I owe that to those that helped, voted, cared... but I took the rest of the day off here. I made my office presentable again... it's been a wreck over these last months of editing and then Scouting, xmas, etc... I am sitting now in an overhauled office that I can think in ... as I plan my move forward. I feel like good news is coming for you... and when it does... please share with me... I will be overjoyed for you!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> H & T means you'll get read if you're writing what they're publishing! I think this is great news for you!! You have other books published that have done well.... I think you're the whole package! I answered some stuff on here and FB this morning... I feel that I owe that to those that helped, voted, cared... but I took the rest of the day off here. I made my office presentable again... it's been a wreck over these last months of editing and then Scouting, xmas, etc... I am sitting now in an overhauled office that I can think in ... as I plan my move forward. I feel like good news is coming for you... and when it does... please share with me... I will be overjoyed for you!


ahh, you're so sweet! If my books were really doing well, I wouldn't be hoping to publish through Amazon. My own efforts don't yield me enough sales. So... just waiting. If I ever do this again, I'm not bothering to campaign. Not sure it makes a difference.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Wish I found this board earlier-the campaign for my novel, Whiskey Devils, is coming to a end in two days. It's been a long strange trip, I'll tell you that much. I've managed to keep my book on the Hot list for the majority of the time, but from what I've read in previous posts, that's no guarantee. Anyway, I can always use a bit of support, so if you would like to check out Whiskey Devils, click here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2LQVZULLLRYJM 
All the best, 
Brandon Zenner


----------



## Erinm128

Brandon Zenner said:


> Wish I found this board earlier--the campaign for my novel, Whiskey Devils, is coming to a end in two days. It's been a long strange trip, I'll tell you that much. I've managed to keep my book on the Hot list for the majority of the time, but from what I've read in previous posts, that's no guarantee. Anyway, I can always use a bit of support, so if you would like to check out Whiskey Devils, click here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2LQVZULLLRYJM
> All the best,
> Brandon Zenner


I actually love your book. It was one of the first ones that caught my attention, and the sample is awesome. You absolutely have my vote.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Wow, thank you Erinm128, I'm humbled. Thanks to another author doing a campaign (Michael Barbato-Dunn) I found this forum.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne, I'm so glad you had a zennish day getting things tidied up--good for you!

Welcome, Brandon! You have indeed been up there on top every time I've looked, it seems like. Welcome to our little party.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Brandon Zenner said:


> Wish I found this board earlier--


Welcome Brandon! I'm really sorry I didn't mention the forum sooner in our FB chats.

Steve, could you add Brandon to the list for today and tomorrow? Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got you covered and nominated, Brandon. It looks like a good book.

Our washing machine has been getting weaker in the spin cycle and last week it gave up the ghost. Fortunately, I believe that it is nothing more than a belt that needs replacing - and fortunately, the washing machine is on an extended warranty. I put in a call to the repair center last week and was told that the repairman would call me up sometime between Monday and today. Well, I got call yesterday afternoon that I should expect a call sometime this morning - so right now I am just waiting.

And I hate waiting.


It is Wednesday January 6, 2016 and here is Wednesday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
1 day left Whiskey Devils by Brandon Zenner
2 days left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
3 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
8 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
8 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
17 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
23 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
23 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## KGGiarratano

We just replaced our washer after 7 years. Appliances are made to be disposable nowadays and that kills me. We decided to buy a quality top-loader that's supposed to last 25 years. I'm definitely a buy it once kind of consumer.

I have 2 days left of my campaign. Stick a fork in me.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Has anyone taken a look at "Your Scouts are also nominating these titles" at the bottom of the stats page each day?  It seems that my Scouts also like Sarah, Garet, Kim, and Michael, especially.


----------



## Erinm128

I 've noticed it, but haven't paid close attention to it, yet. I'm getting anywhere from 20 to 40 views a day, and I've tried a few suggestions from here and plan to implement others. Facebook ads seem to work well. I have also spead the word the old fashioned way on Facebook,  Twitter, and Instagram. As it turns out, Instagram is a great source. I've had a few friends blog, repost, and retweet my stuff, and I have a heavier assault planned for later. I've still not managed the H &T, but I'm ignoring that for now. I've found so many great books through here, and I'm starting to stress less and trying to have fun with this. How are y'all doing? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Erinm128 said:


> I 've noticed it, but haven't paid close attention to it, yet. I'm getting anywhere from 20 to 40 views a day, and I've tried a few suggestions from here and plan to implement others. Facebook ads seem to work well. I have also spead the word the old fashioned way on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram. As it turns out, Instagram is a great source. I've had a few friends blog, repost, and retweet my stuff, and I have a heavier assault planned for later. I've still not managed the H &T, but I'm ignoring that for now. I've found so many great books through here, and I'm starting to stress less and trying to have fun with this. How are y'all doing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Good job, Erin. I think the wisdom is that we should make the most of the social networking we already work in, and for me that's Facebook, which has delivered over 500 views through my campaign (almost done). Things fluctuate from day to day, so I could be on H&T even on days when I had 20 or fewer views, but another day when I had 50 views I dropped off for twelve hours. By the way, those who have been in campaign for a while, did you have a big uptick the last couple of days on internal KS views? I sure did--10 19. 30, 32, 57, and 88 in the last days! I'm wondering whether Amazon was promoting KS in general elsewhere those couple of days. And now with ten new books up, it will be interesting to see how today goes.


----------



## Erinm128

The newest YA book looks pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I asked my family if I could just be anesthetized for a few days until it's all over (close of campaign and the wait for notification). I can feel it coming . . . aarrrggghhh!!!


I'm thinking now that might not be a bad idea..lol


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi,

Finally, reporting in. My computer and iPhone died within 
twelve hours of each other. Phone is working, but my computer is
dead, I'm having to ship it off to be repaired because it's still under warranty. The timing couldn't be worse--last eight days of my Scout campaign. When you write about gremlins, you attract them.

Steve, thanks for adding me to the list.

I'm so impressed with everyone's numbers. I'm maintaining between
20-30 a day on a consistent level. Jeanne and Tamara your charts are a 
thing of beauty.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0


----------



## GaretWirth

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Has anyone taken a look at "Your Scouts are also nominating these titles" at the bottom of the stats page each day? It seems that my Scouts also like Sarah, Garet, Kim, and Michael, especially.


Everybody likes Garet, I'm just saying.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Michele Roper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally, reporting in. My computer and iPhone died within
> twelve hours of each other. Phone is working, but my computer is
> dead, I'm having to ship it off to be repaired because it's still under warranty. The timing couldn't be worse--last eight days of my Scout campaign. When you write about gremlins, you attract them.
> 
> Steve, thanks for adding me to the list.
> 
> I'm so impressed with everyone's numbers. I'm maintaining between
> 20-30 a day on a consistent level. Jeanne and Tamara your charts are a
> thing of beauty.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0


oh no! what an awful thing to have happen! Send me links to your facebook posts if you can from your phone, and I'll share them.


----------



## GaretWirth

If any of you that are done with your campaigns want to be extra awesome, I would love a share of my Facebook post! I'll also return the favor for anybody who has an active campaign.

https://www.facebook.com/garetwirthauthor/posts/551122255055651


----------



## geronl

A book I nominated was accepted in late November, but I don't think it was ever actually released. How long can this take.


----------



## sarahdalton

My 'Also nominated' list is quite diverse! Cindy and Brandon are in there. So is Michele. The rest are a mixed bag of mysteries, literary, teen, sci-fi - everything!


----------



## S.Valentine

I finally got around to submitting my book to Scout and it was accepted. My campaign starts tomorrow!   I'm feeling unprepared; this is my debut novel (other than a short prequel to the same series), so I don't have a fanbase to nominate my book. I see some people have done facebook ads--based on everyone's experience/understanding of Scout, do you all think an ad is worth it to try to increase chances for a brand new author?


----------



## N.Luckourt

geronl said:


> A book I nominated was accepted in late November, but I don't think it was ever actually released. How long can this take.


From what I've seen in the past, the time frame seems to vary. I nominated two in late November that were selected, and only one of them has been published (and that was quite recently). It is probably at least partly based on the editing process (level of editing, turnaround times, etc.). One previous Scout winner noted she took her time with the edits and this prolonged the release date somewhat.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

geronl said:


> A book I nominated was accepted in late November, but I don't think it was ever actually released. How long can this take.


I've been kind of studying this, and especially if a book is picked up by one of the other imprints, it can take quite a while. GRAVE OF HUMMINGBIRDS was basically a year from "winning" to release this week. Two months is kind of the usual for a typical KS book, I think. Armand reports that for his.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

S.Valentine said:


> I finally got around to submitting my book to Scout and it was accepted. My campaign starts tomorrow!  I'm feeling unprepared; this is my debut novel (other than a short prequel to the same series), so I don't have a fanbase to nominate my book. I see some people have done facebook ads--based on everyone's experience/understanding of Scout, do you all think an ad is worth it to try to increase chances for a brand new author?


Welcome to the slow frenzy, S. Valentine!  I, too, have my debut novel in the campaign, closing on Saturday. One of the best ways you can strategize how to deal with your next thirty days is to read the back posts in this thread. I learned a LOT by doing that.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brandon, you have my nomination - your story grabbed me! Garet, I've saved yours for later . . .


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I've been kind of studying this, and especially if a book is picked up by one of the other imprints, it can take quite a while. GRAVE OF HUMMINGBIRDS was basically a year from "winning" to release this week. Two months is kind of the usual for a typical KS book, I think. Armand reports that for his.


Yeah, there are many factors with when they are being released, just like a normal publisher. They want to spread them out and have 1-3 new releases every Tuesday. The pre-sale dates vary, too. it depends on how much of an edit the book needs and the back and forth. My book had been professionally edited before I sent it to them so it was a few basic questions and not much actual editing but the holidays slowed them down. I also needed time to get a new cover for my book, too. I have a pre-sale date and release date but can't announce it just yet... but it is this month!

Armand


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> If any of you that are done with your campaigns want to be extra awesome, I would love a share of my Facebook post! I'll also return the favor for anybody who has an active campaign.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/garetwirthauthor/posts/551122255055651


 Just did it, Garet. Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/events/158533571172062/ Thanks!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

This is cool: Spurred by the Kindle Scout campaign for my novel, a blog for the video game Out of the Park Baseball posted an interview with me on how the game grew into the book.

http://blog.ootpdevelopments.com/author-mike-dunn-discusses-his-fictional-baseball-world-that-inspired-his-steampunk-novel/


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> This is cool: Spurred by the Kindle Scout campaign for my novel, a blog for the video game Out of the Park Baseball posted an interview with me on how the game grew into the book.
> 
> http://blog.ootpdevelopments.com/author-mike-dunn-discusses-his-fictional-baseball-world-that-inspired-his-steampunk-novel/


That's very cool! My son-in-law works for SimCoach games in Pittsburgh, a gamer's dream.  You're shared, too.  Here's me: https://www.facebook.com/events/158533571172062/

And now I expect we probably ought to go to private messaging for this sort of thing--I can feel moderators descending . . . or should, anyway.


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi,

Tamara you are so sweet! Here's my Facebook link: https://m.facebook.com/Tolkienator/posts/935663479842802

I love the camaraderie of this group.


----------



## Michele Roper

My husband is home. I took his computer. Bwa! Ha! Ha! It's easier to copy and paste on a computer than on my iPhone.  

I have shared Garth, Cindy, and Michael's links on my Twitter feed. 

Welcome S. Valentine.  Read the Kindle Scout posts. A lot of good advice, strategies, and wisdom can be found. I'm still reading and learning. 

I'm a week out until my campaign ends. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Michele Roper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tamara you are so sweet! Here's my Facebook link: https://m.facebook.com/Tolkienator/posts/935663479842802
> 
> I love the camaraderie of this group.


shared! As is everyone else's who posted a link.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Cindy, thanks for the vote! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Erinm128

Shared everyone's links. Good luck y'all. Mine is https://www.facebook.com/ErinMWrites/posts/378659032329575 if you could share it I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bookly

So, after NOT getting selected, I reread my whole book, did some final editing, and submitted it to KDP Select. I also notified Kindle Scout about its availability, and they responded a couple days later saying they would soon send out an email to my nominators telling them it was available. However, they never got back to me indicating they had done so.

So my question is, did any of you who nominated my book get the follow-up email? I don't really have a way to tell, or not that I know of.

I think KS must have sent the email, because in my book's 3 categories, it's coming in at #44, #107, and #115. That's with no other promotion at all. With my job and kids, I haven't much time left, so my promotion will be coming in dribs and drabs. It's my first book too, so I have no mailing list.

All this is to say that there's hope for us KS rejects! I'm feeling optimistic.

Thanks to all of you for your support!

CJ


----------



## N.Luckourt

bookly said:


> So, after NOT getting selected, I reread my whole book, did some final editing, and submitted it to KDP Select. I also notified Kindle Scout about its availability, and they responded a couple days later saying they would soon send out an email to my nominators telling them it was available. However, they never got back to me indicating they had done so.
> 
> So my question is, did any of you who nominated my book get the follow-up email? I don't really have a way to tell, or not that I know of.
> 
> I think KS must have sent the email, because in my book's 3 categories, it's coming in at #44, #107, and #115. That's with no other promotion at all. With my job and kids, I haven't much time left, so my promotion will be coming in dribs and drabs. It's my first book too, so I have no mailing list.
> 
> All this is to say that there's hope for us KS rejects! I'm feeling optimistic.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support!
> 
> CJ


They did. I received this: "We're writing to let you know that the author of your Kindle Scout nomination, Falling as She Sings, has notified us that it is now available for purchase on Amazon."  Great to hear it is doing so well!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

bookly said:


> All this is to say that there's hope for us KS rejects! I'm feeling optimistic.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support!
> 
> CJ


CJ, I got here just as you left, I think, and I remember thinking that your title is awesome. Glad you're getting that extra 20% of the royalties on your sales--great rankings!


----------



## greatbrit

bookly said:


> So, after NOT getting selected, I reread my whole book, did some final editing, and submitted it to KDP Select. I also notified Kindle Scout about its availability, and they responded a couple days later saying they would soon send out an email to my nominators telling them it was available. However, they never got back to me indicating they had done so.
> 
> So my question is, did any of you who nominated my book get the follow-up email? I don't really have a way to tell, or not that I know of.
> 
> I think KS must have sent the email, because in my book's 3 categories, it's coming in at #44, #107, and #115. That's with no other promotion at all. With my job and kids, I haven't much time left, so my promotion will be coming in dribs and drabs. It's my first book too, so I have no mailing list.
> 
> All this is to say that there's hope for us KS rejects! I'm feeling optimistic.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support!
> 
> CJ


Yes, I got notified on January 5th. Best of luck.


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:


> They did. I received this: "We're writing to let you know that the author of your Kindle Scout nomination, Falling as She Sings, has notified us that it is now available for purchase on Amazon."  Great to hear it is doing so well!


oh yes I saw it too! I went and checked it out!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Hi everyone, I've just had my book go live on Kindle Scout and heard this was the place to be!

If anyone wants to check out _The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton_ I'd be grateful for any support 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/14OQDFXYPOZZI


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so the repairman finally came yesterday and it took about fifteen minutes to get the washing machine back up and running. Turned out it was only the latch mechanism that was futzed up. The signal to spin wasn't going through properly. It was all covered under the warranty - which was good.

I am meeting later this morning with the head of my local publisher to discuss a second edition of my YA novel, SINKING DEEPER: MY QUESTIONABLE (POSSIBLY HEROIC) DECISION TO INVENT A SEA MONSTER and a reprint of my first ghost story collection. I really value my local releases - even though I do not have as much control over them as I do my indie releases - but these are the books that I am known for best up here in Halifax. These are the books that get me school and radio and television appearances. These are the books that bring me to book signings - and even when I have a table full of my indie releases, the local releases outsell them by about a six to one ratio.

It is a fine morning out there and even though my days off are about to come to intend by tomorrow I am still in a fine mood.

Life is good.

It is Thursday January 7, 2016 and here is Thursday morning's Kindle Scout list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
LAST DAY LEFT Whiskey Devils by Brandon Zenner
1 day left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
2 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
7 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
7 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
16 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
22 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
22 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
29 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton

Welcome to kboards Katherine. I hope that you will stick around and get to know some of us folks.

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi everyone, I've just had my book go live on Kindle Scout and heard this was the place to be!
> 
> If anyone wants to check out _The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton_ I'd be grateful for any support
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/14OQDFXYPOZZI


Welcome, Katherine! I'm creeped out by dolls in a sketchy context in the first place, so your cover reaches a deep place in me.  Really, though, I think you're off to a great start, because first thing this morning, seven hours into your campaign, I see _The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton_ is one of the books folks who are nominating my title _Rosette_ are also nominating!

I'm curious how you learned that this is the place to hang out. I think I learned it from Jeanne ( _My Sister's Secrets ) _a couple of days into my campaign, after I contacted her from her info on KS, maybe? It's all a blur now.

Read the archives here, analyze your stats every day (I print mine out and have learned a LOT from them, as I make notes each day about my campaign efforts and watch the effect), and hang on for the ride!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Lord Bart and the Leagues of SIP and ALE
> LAST DAY LEFT Whiskey Devils by Brandon Zenner
> 1 day left Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 2 days left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch


Okay, my days left are in orange now on Scout! When I went to bed last night I said aloud, "Thank God tomorrow's Thursday, and Saturday it's done!" I realized this morning as I looked over my stats, though, that that morning hit of stats is addictive. With a spike in views I feel flooded with the drug, and with a dropoff, even if I'm still better than in earlier days like Christmas, I feel a letdown and want MORE! And I go looking for ways to get more. Once I'm actually published (by KP or independently), it will continue on a lesser level--no big binges and hangovers, but an initial party and then the daily, weekly maintenance to keep my mind humming along with the drug of sales and view stats, and those fortified with actually money! These Amazon folks are very smart. 

Steve, you've got me delighted with a mental picture of your local-author activities. I picture Armand that way, too, in my beachy hometown of Jacksonville, FL, especially with his stories set in Flagler Beach. And Orna Ross of ALLi evokes the same atmosphere with her tales of village-author life in her posts. I live in the midst of dairy farm fields in gorgeous Western Pennsylvania, and we have some cool sights in the area, but folk around here are practical and not holiday visitors, usually. We try to have an arts community in Grove City, and it's mildly successful, but my daughter, an artist, sells much better online than in our local gallery. Ah well. 

So *Brandon*, *Michael*, and *Kimberly,* you've got my nomination spots today--use them well!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Thanks, Cindy.  I'll be sure to nominate yours when the top three are off the board!

I took have enjoyed the stat-checking, and will miss it.  I'm finishing decently, with two+ straight days in H&T.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I'll be sure to nominate yours when the top three are off the board!
> 
> I took have enjoyed the stat-checking, and will miss it. I'm finishing decently, with two+ straight days in H&T.


Nice finish! Best of luck today! I'm all caught up on nominations. Now just trying to wait patiently....being successful in this effort is another story altogether


----------



## Brandon Zenner

I can't believe my campaign for Whiskey Devils is coming to an end. This month flew by, which is kind of a good thing. It was kind of fun, or at least insightful, seeing which marketing tactics were the most effective and the least. It was different than selling a book, and I definitely learned a thing or two. Well, that's it ... Last Call for Whiskey Devils. Good luck everyone else finishing today.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2LQVZULLLRYJM


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Welcome, Katherine! I'm creeped out by dolls in a sketchy context in the first place, so your cover reaches a deep place in me.  Really, though, I think you're off to a great start, because first thing this morning, seven hours into your campaign, I see _The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton_ is one of the books folks who are nominating my title _Rosette_ are also nominating!
> 
> I'm curious how you learned that this is the place to hang out. I think I learned it from Jeanne ( _My Sister's Secrets ) _a couple of days into my campaign, after I contacted her from her info on KS, maybe? It's all a blur now.
> 
> Read the archives here, analyze your stats every day (I print mine out and have learned a LOT from them, as I make notes each day about my campaign efforts and watch the effect), and hang on for the ride!


Hi, Cindy
I was on your thread in the ALLi facebook group so found out there. It's been quite interesting seeing the journeys that everyone's been on. I hope you get picked up - your book's been in my nomination list for a long time so now I want to read it, already!

BTW how do you see who's nominating your book and nominating other books. I don't have a dashboard with any stats yet, but is that part of it?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

N.Luckourt said:


> Now just trying to wait patiently....being successful in this effort is another story altogether


Hang in there, momma!! I'm hoping for a win for ya!!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi, Cindy
> I was on your thread in the ALLi facebook group so found out there. It's been quite interesting seeing the journeys that everyone's been on. I hope you get picked up - your book's been in my nomination list for a long time so now I want to read it, already!
> 
> BTW how do you see who's nominating your book and nominating other books. I don't have a dashboard with any stats yet, but is that part of it?


Well, Katherine, the fact that you saw me on the ALLi thread is a key to what helps this whole process--networking! I have, when I found Scout books I thought were really good, whose authors put up contact info (!), recommended they come here and hang out, if they weren't here already. One thing led to another, and I got some great helps along the way from people my book connected with.

Yes, you'll see that list of what your nominators are nominating when you get your statistics about 5:15 a.m. Eastern U.S. time each day. (And the new books pop up in the mix just at midnight.) However, they never tell us how many nominations we have--they measure views and then they use nominations to display the top 14 - 20 in Hot and Trending (though we think they might seed some in as well from among new or finishing books--and it seems they put in an awful one or two just as a control).


----------



## KGGiarratano

Thanks everyone for your noms!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

KGGiarratano said:


> Thanks everyone for your noms!


Ditto, thanks folks!


----------



## KishSquared

Best of luck to those who are finishing today! Michael, hard to believe yours is ending - been a long ride! And Brandon - I've seen yours in the H&T list a lot, so best of luck to you!  You'll soon get to experience the joy of waiting with the rest of us 

Work has kept me crazy busy, so that's helped me pass the time. It's strange not writing daily FB updates and seeking out new marketing avenues every day, but that break won't last long if selected as I imagine the marketing efforts will only increase.

Welcome, Katherine! You should be able to see your stats by clicking My Campaigns at the top of the webpage.


----------



## N.Luckourt

ebbrown said:


> Hang in there, momma!! I'm hoping for a win for ya!!


Thank you e.b.! Ugh ~ the wait


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Psst . . . A couple of the recent books have just gotten notification of not being selected, but not the ones we're following here. At least there's some activity, right?


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Psst . . . A couple of the recent books have just gotten notification of not being selected, but not the ones we're following here. At least there's some activity, right?


Activity is good... I hope


----------



## KishSquared

I'm sad to see Finder didn't make it.  I really liked the excerpt, but the author had no online presence. Pretty sure it was a pen name as well, so that was likely a major strike against it.

For anyone still in pre-launch, definitely plan for a solid online presence and marketing strategy.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Jeff, thanks for the good luck. And I agree with you about the online presence. Having a dedicated author presence is important: website, Facebook, Goodreads, etc.


----------



## KishSquared

Ha, Brandon, we apparently used photographers with similar tastes in bio shots


----------



## Steve Vernon

Baby, it is COLD out there this morning but it is supposed to rise up to about zero celsius by noontime. I have to go back to work today - which is good because I just got my pay statement for next week and it sucks major league big time. Being a professional cubical dust monkey does not mean that I live off of the fat of the land - federal government employee or not. We have one of those pay schemes that adds about 4% to our paycheque all year round - so come Christmas and New Years and so on we just don't get paid because - theoretically - we have really received our money. I know WHY it is done. It is done because 4% every pay check is very easy to figure out and does not require much additional paperwork - but trying to figure who is entitled and who is not entitled to holiday pay would be a whole lot harder. And I suppose I ought to be grateful that I even get that 4% - because when I worked gruntwork as a laborer I didn't have vacation pay, sick pay, holiday - NOTHING!

When is that rich uncle that I have never heard ever going to kick off and leave me with a surprise billion dollar inheritance, anyway



It is Friday January 8, 2016 and here is Friday morning's Kindle Scout list. Best of luck to Brandon and Michael as they twist in the wind and wait for a sign from the gods of Kindle Scout.

*Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Kindle Scout Fthagn!*

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
1 day left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
6 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
6 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
15 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
21 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
21 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
28 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Hey guys - I've been traveling, so unable to post for a few days. Stunned to hear about Jeanne and I'm on pins and needles for everyone in Limbo right now. Looks like nothing has been selected in a long time, and the H&T list is down to 15 books this morning. Yikes.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Last day! Thank God, it's my last day on Kindle Scout. Woot!!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> Last day! Thank God, it's my last day on Kindle Scout. Woot!!


Congrats on your last day, Kim! I love seeing that "1 day left" on mine, I'll tell ya! My giant paperclip is barely able to hold my printouts from daily reports. Speaking of which, I think I mentioned it before for newbies, but printing out the daily results gives you a place to make notes about your campaign efforts and other quirks, and it shows you along the way where your traffic is coming from. If you save only the last one, for example, you won't know whether that spike on Day 15 was what got you over 200 views in external (from a Twitter ad on Day 14), or whether those came in evenly throughout the campaign.

Almost there! We can tremble onstage together as we wait, teeth chattering, for our own chance to twist in the wind with Brandon and Michael! And the others! SO sorry you're still waiting!!!!


----------



## Michele Roper

Hey,

I wanted to wish those waiting for contract news and those whose campaigns have ended--good luck. I hope you hear good news, soon. 

Everyone ran a great campaign. 

Kimberly and Cindy, I have nominated you. 

Katharine, welcome to the thread. Lovely and wonderful people here.  Your book is already in hot and trending, so you definitely did your homework. Most impressive.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT Dead and Breakfast: A Cayo Hueso Mystery by Kimberly R. Giarratano
> 1 day left Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
> 6 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil


Nominated! I'm sure Kim and Cindy are as pleased to be at the finish line as I was.

I told my wife this morning that my days in hot and trending are over. She said, "Until the next book." She's right. 

Here are my final stats. Decent, I believe. I'm pleased, particularly given the holidays and the niche nature of my novel. The spikes around Christmas and on Jan. 1-2 were due to my FB and fiverr marketing attempts.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated! I'm sure Kim and Cindy are as pleased to be at the finish line as I was.
> 
> I told my wife this morning that my days in hot and trending are over. She said, "Until the next book." She's right.
> 
> Here are my final stats. Decent, I believe. I'm pleased, particularly given the holidays and the niche nature of my novel. The spikes around Christmas and on Jan. 1-2 were due to my FB and fiverr marketing attempts.


Well done, Michael! I think the game tie-in is brilliant, and I'm not even a gamer.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Hi everyone!
I was directed here by Cindy Rinaman Marsch who spotted me advertising my first Kindle Scout campaign on Facebook earlier today. If you have space to support it with a nomination, please do so here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1R3JJ8HY06BNR

I was wondering, of those of you who've been successful in getting the editors to notice you, did you have an estimate of how many nominations you got by the end of the month period? I am keeping track of definite nominations that people have given me so far and I'm wondering how many it roughly takes to be sure you 'get noticed'.

This is such an interesting thread to see everyone's different experiences


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Hope this is of interest to some of you... I'll be doing several more interviews with Kindle Scout winners this month

Kindle Scout contract winners Vincent Robert Annunziato and Stacey Cochran join Arm Cast: Dead Sexy Horror Podcast host Armand Rosamilia (also a Kindle Scout winner) and chat about their journey through the program and so much more. #podcast

http://www.projectiradio.com/arm-cast-podcast-episode-84-annunziato-and-cochran/

Armand


----------



## KGGiarratano

Thanks for all the last minute noms -- I'm hot and trending! I hadn't been in awhile, so it is much appreciated. I'll post a screenshot of my stats tomorrow when it's all said and done.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> Last day! Thank God, it's my last day on Kindle Scout. Woot!!


Yeah! You're on my list  Hang in there this last day


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

authorkcfinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was directed here by Cindy Rinaman Marsch who spotted me advertising my first Kindle Scout campaign on Facebook earlier today. If you have space to support it with a nomination, please do so here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1R3JJ8HY06BNR
> 
> I was wondering, of those of you who've been successful in getting the editors to notice you, did you have an estimate of how many nominations you got by the end of the month period? I am keeping track of definite nominations that people have given me so far and I'm wondering how many it roughly takes to be sure you 'get noticed'.
> 
> This is such an interesting thread to see everyone's different experiences


Glad you're here, K.C.! I actually just found and liked your sample on the Scout page and thought you might like to mingle with the nervous folk over here. Since you had contact info in your campaign (GOOD IDEA--EVERYONE PAYING ATTENTION?!), I used the FB link to send you a message. 

I wouldn't worry about collecting numbers of "definite nominations," as your hope is that you'll get lots of them from folk you know nothing about. And of course those who know and love you are much more likely to nominate you after viewing you than is the general public. What you want to watch is the hours on Hot and Trending you get each day and the number of views you get each day and the proportion of them, as well as the effectiveness of your marketing efforts--each day's stats page tells you where all the traffic has come from, cumulatively. The received wisdom is that Kindle wants to see at least 40% but less than 50% of your traffic from inside Kindle and at least 50% but not more than 60% from external sources. That provides a good balance of views and shows your marketing reach. I had my biggest day my first day because I recruited everybody I knew to view and nominate that day, and my proportions were under 30% inside Scout and almost 70% external, and they've been switching proportions ever since, because I couldn't recruit that many friends in thirty days.  If you study the charts of folks who have posted them here, you'll see how it works.

However, you won't see how many nominations you got altogether, and you won't see how KS decides what to publish. We've all been flummoxed at some of the decisions--mostly offended for our friends here when not chosen. But as I've read samples of the ones they HAVE chosen, I see a consistent level of writing and editing quality, intriguing concept, and strong covers (though not always the best). Some have a real advantage with in-place networks of followers and a publishing history, but I would hope that the Scout concept would value debut authors, since I'm a debut author! ;-)

Have fun--at least the archives here will keep you busy while you're refreshing your H&T page to see if you're there. Tip: it changes at :15 every hour. The stats page changes shortly after 5:00 a.m. (Eastern U.S. time) each morning. Steve Vernon keeps us posted every day with the listing of folks who post here who have books up on KS, so we can rotate our nominations to support one another. HINT: TOMORROW IS MY LAST DAY!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

*UPDATE -- This podcast is really great. I've learned a lot. Listen! *



Armand Rosamilia said:


> Hope this is of interest to some of you... I'll be doing several more interviews with Kindle Scout winners this month
> 
> Kindle Scout contract winners Vincent Robert Annunziato and Stacey Cochran join Arm Cast: Dead Sexy Horror Podcast host Armand Rosamilia (also a Kindle Scout winner) and chat about their journey through the program and so much more. #podcast
> 
> http://www.projectiradio.com/arm-cast-podcast-episode-84-annunziato-and-cochran/
> 
> Armand


Ooh--Armand! Something else to keep me glued to my seat. Well, maybe I'll listen and clean my desk at the same time. That would be productive, right? Will comment here after I listen. THANK YOU!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michele Roper said:


> Hey,
> 
> I wanted to wish those waiting for contract news and those whose campaigns have ended--good luck. I hope you hear good news, soon.
> 
> Everyone ran a great campaign.


Thank you! And I've added yours to my list too. Great blurb & cover


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Nominated! I'm sure Kim and Cindy are as pleased to be at the finish line as I was.
> 
> I told my wife this morning that my days in hot and trending are over. She said, "Until the next book." She's right.
> 
> Here are my final stats. Decent, I believe. I'm pleased, particularly given the holidays and the niche nature of my novel. The spikes around Christmas and on Jan. 1-2 were due to my FB and fiverr marketing attempts.


Nicely done! Best of luck and welcome to the waiting-while-consuming-copious-amounts-of-chocolate club


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Michael, those aren't bad numbers. I dipped here and there too. The holidays were a tough time, we were also competing against everyone else out there giving away free and discounted novels.


----------



## Erinm128

I had my highest viewing day yesterday at 50. That puts my total views at 220. Creating an event on Facebook did help me get results. I can't imagine fetting over a thousand views, but I keep reminding myself that it's early yet.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Kimberly, you have me vote. Great cover, by the way. And title.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Brandon Zenner said:


> Kimberly, you have me vote. Great cover, by the way. And title.


Thanks, Brandon! I'm excited about this series.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KGGiarratano said:


> Thanks for all the last minute noms -- I'm hot and trending! I hadn't been in awhile, so it is much appreciated. I'll post a screenshot of my stats tomorrow when it's all said and done.


you've always had my vote!


----------



## KGGiarratano

tamaraheiner said:


> you've always had my vote!


Thanks, Tamara! Likewise! I don't know how you're dealing with the suspense.


----------



## Michaelploof

Does anyone know the average wait time to hear back from Kindle Scout? My campaign ended on Jan 1 and I have yet to hear back from them. I'm hoping this is a good thing. A Cross to Bear had 2.8 thousand page views and was in hot and trending for 649 of 720 hours, so I think I've got a shot. It just seems weird that they would take more than a week to decide.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michaelploof said:


> Does anyone know the average wait time to hear back from Kindle Scout? My campaign ended on Jan 1 and I have yet to hear back from them. I'm hoping this is a good thing. A Cross to Bear had 2.8 thousand page views and was in hot and trending for 649 of 720 hours, so I think I've got a shot. It just seems weird that they would take more than a week to decide.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi, Michael. I check that "Your nominations" page many times a day to see if they've processed those recent ending campaigns. Two more in my list were decided (no) yesterday. But every time I look I have anxieties for all of you, and my campaign ends tomorrow, so I'll join the queue. Aaarrrggghhh!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

authorkcfinn said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was directed here by Cindy Rinaman Marsch who spotted me advertising my first Kindle Scout campaign on Facebook earlier today. If you have space to support it with a nomination, please do so here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1R3JJ8HY06BNR


Hi K.C. It looks like we both went live on the same day, so it's nice to have a partner on the journey.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Michael Ploof, you have quite a library. Seems like you have a good shot at this. Perhaps they're reading the book? Maybe the longer the better.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Michaelploof said:


> Does anyone know the average wait time to hear back from Kindle Scout? My campaign ended on Jan 1 and I have yet to hear back from them. I'm hoping this is a good thing. A Cross to Bear had 2.8 thousand page views and was in hot and trending for 649 of 720 hours, so I think I've got a shot. It just seems weird that they would take more than a week to decide.
> 
> Thoughts?


Congrats!!


----------



## Michaelploof

Well, they finally got back to me...and they said yes. Phew, what a ride. Now I have a month to polish A Cross to Bear. Back to work. Good luck all!


----------



## N.Luckourt

No to Expert Witness. I'm disappointed but can say that I am with good company. Still think this was a great experience and happy that I submitted. 

My best to all of you still in the process!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats, Michael! I just saw your book on the winners page! 

So sorry, Nicole. That is a bummer. Much success in your publishing endeavors.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

So sorry for those who didn't get chosen, and congrats to those who did. I feel quite invested in my own nominations, and I now have a whopping two free books to expect from my 22 nominations thus far. 

I expect to see you folks still posting here as the days go by, telling us your plans and all . . .

And tomorrow is my last day?!  All off a sudden it's here very fast, but the minutes just barely tick by. I'm hoping at least that since they've mostly caught up on the previous submissions they'll process mine faster, maybe, possibly . . .


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

N.Luckourt said:


> No to Expert Witness. I'm disappointed but can say that I am with good company. Still think this was a great experience and happy that I submitted.
> 
> My best to all of you still in the process!


So sorry. I just noted that a few more of us (on these boards) didn't make it. It's a low couple of days post campaign. Good company, indeed.


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi,

So sorry to hear you weren't chosen.  Your book will skyrocket up the charts once you publish it. You're in good company, indeed.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

N.Luckourt said:


> No to Expert Witness. I'm disappointed but can say that I am with good company. Still think this was a great experience and happy that I submitted.
> 
> My best to all of you still in the process!


Sorry to see this, Nicole.


----------



## KishSquared

Yep, got the rejection as well. It was a sock to the gut followed by an eagerness for the next step.  Will post more later when I'm able.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

KishSquared said:


> Yep, got the rejection as well. It was a sock to the gut followed by an eagerness for the next step. Will post more later when I'm able.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Jeff, sorry to see this. You ran a great campaign and it was a pleasure trying some co-marketing with you. I'm sure the book will do well.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Well, I was also in the group of rejections today, and I'll admit it took my feet out from under me. I was chatting with Jeanne when it happened so she can testify to my reaction.  I spent a good two hours bawling, and then was forced to dust myself off and get ready for a babyshower I'm hosting tomorrow. While in the midst of baking and slicing, I suddenly remembered all my launch plans for indie publishing LAY ME DOWN before I decided to enter it into the Kindle Scout contest. 

So without further ado, back to plan A! As LAY ME DOWN enters the final stages of pre-publication, I'm offering an Advanced Reader Copy in exchange for an honest review before the book goes live! I'm giving away 50 ARCS of LAY ME DOWN. Email me at tamara at tamarahartheiner dot com if you'd like to be one of those fifty people!

this has been fun! in a very sadistic, self-esteem shattering way.


----------



## Erinm128

Sorry to hear about the rejections. Congratulations to the people who got contracts.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ketosis

I'm about to submit my book for review, but can anybody tell me how long that usually takes?  I want to make sure I can time it so that I can hit my mailing list and Facebook and all that after it is accepted and up on the Kindle Scout website.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Logan, from the time I submitted my book until it launched, was less than a week.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

loganbyrne said:


> I'm about to submit my book for review, but can anybody tell me how long that usually takes? I want to make sure I can time it so that I can hit my mailing list and Facebook and all that after it is accepted and up on the Kindle Scout website.


Hi Logan, my approval came through less than 24 hours after submission, then there was a further day and a half before it went live earlier this week.


----------



## ketosis

Thanks so much, guys!  I thought it would happen a lot earlier!  I submitted my YA title, so I'll report back when it's live.


----------



## sarahdalton

Michaelploof said:


> Well, they finally got back to me...and they said yes. Phew, what a ride. Now I have a month to polish A Cross to Bear. Back to work. Good luck all!


Congrats Michael!


----------



## sarahdalton

N.Luckourt said:


> No to Expert Witness. I'm disappointed but can say that I am with good company. Still think this was a great experience and happy that I submitted.
> 
> My best to all of you still in the process!





tamaraheiner said:


> Well, I was also in the group of rejections today, and I'll admit it took my feet out from under me. I was chatting with Jeanne when it happened so she can testify to my reaction.  I spent a good two hours bawling, and then was forced to dust myself off and get ready for a babyshower I'm hosting tomorrow. While in the midst of baking and slicing, I suddenly remembered all my launch plans for indie publishing LAY ME DOWN before I decided to enter it into the Kindle Scout contest.
> 
> So without further ado, back to plan A! As LAY ME DOWN enters the final stages of pre-publication, I'm offering an Advanced Reader Copy in exchange for an honest review before the book goes live! I'm giving away 50 ARCS of LAY ME DOWN. Email me at tamara at tamarahartheiner dot com if you'd like to be one of those fifty people!
> 
> this has been fun! in a very sadistic, self-esteem shattering way.


Commiserations guys. I thought you both had incredibly strong campaigns. 

Good luck with your alternative publishing plans. I'll be keeping an eye out for your books.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> The received wisdom is that Kindle wants to see at least 40% but less than 50% of your traffic from inside Kindle and at least 50% but not more than 60% from external sources. That provides a good balance of views and shows your marketing reach.


That's exactly the stats that I've had so far Cindy. I've been trying to market to different external people every day to keep a steady flow of noms rather than all in one go. And I found your book and nommed it for your last day! It's good to see people here getting a 'yes', although I know the proportion of 'no's must be higher. Just gotta keep plugging away and see what I get!


----------



## authorkcfinn

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi K.C. It looks like we both went live on the same day, so it's nice to have a partner on the journey.


Hi Katherine! Yes, it will be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> So without further ado, back to plan A!


That's the spirit, Tamara! I resonated a lot with your excerpt and am eager to read further. But I think you're doing the really smart thing and picking up from here to do the next thing. I, too, was ready to publish independently when I "happened" to find out Scout had expanded its genre categories, so I suddenly fit!

Last day, here we go!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

loganbyrne said:


> Thanks so much, guys! I thought it would happen a lot earlier! I submitted my YA title, so I'll report back when it's live.


Welcome, Logan! I, too, got accepted within hours on a Wednesday afternoon and launched Thursday night at midnight, I think! I was in the midst of rehearsals and performances for a community production of "A Child's Christmas in Wales," directing and singing in our little group of "carolers," and it was a super-busy week, but very festive to go live the night of the performance. I used the opportunity to hand out my little handmade "business card" with the beautiful cover image on one side and "Kindle Scout" and my website scratched on the back. I got a few views from that, too!

Enjoy the ride! Today's my last day!


----------



## Pamela Keyes

KishSquared said:


> Yep, got the rejection as well. It was a sock to the gut followed by an eagerness for the next step. Will post more later when I'm able.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Jeff, I'm sorry, and I look forward to reading it on KDP. I'm really bummed out by all the rejections lately. Not just my own, because I knew that a non-genre book was a very long shot with Kindle Scout, but with everyone else's too....


----------



## Pamela Keyes

tamaraheiner said:


> Well, I was also in the group of rejections today, and I'll admit it took my feet out from under me. I was chatting with Jeanne when it happened so she can testify to my reaction.
> 
> this has been fun! in a very sadistic, self-esteem shattering way.


Tamara, I would love a copy -- I just sent you an email.


----------



## Pamela Keyes

N.Luckourt said:


> No to Expert Witness. I'm disappointed but can say that I am with good company. Still think this was a great experience and happy that I submitted.
> 
> My best to all of you still in the process!


Nicole, I'm sorry! Are you planning to self-pub? I would love to read it...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another cold day but it is supposed to warm up slightly. I have to go out this afternoon and delimb a tree that has a dead branch hanging dangerously close to our driveway. My wife will hold the stepladder while I whittle away the long skinny bits - and then I go hand-to-hand with a bow saw.

Me and Paul Bunyan, baby - I'll make sure and yell TIMBER when I fall off of the ladder!



It is Saturday January 9, 2016 and here is Saturday morning's Kindle Scout list. Congrats Michael and so sorry to Nicole and anyone else who was callously hewed down by the scything gods of Kindle Scout. Hope you yelled "timber" as you fell.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Rosette by Cindy Rinaman Marsch
5 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
5 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
14 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
20 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
20 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
27 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
27 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Pamela Keyes said:


> Nicole, I'm sorry! Are you planning to self-pub? I would love to read it...


Thank you! I am planning to publish it. I'll hopefully have it out by the end of the upcoming week. Though the book is ready for publication, I'm still learning the ropes in terms of the actual process-- I'll be doing KDP as well as a print version, so if any of you have advice I'd love to hear it.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats, Michael! I just saw your book on the winners page!
> 
> So sorry, Nicole. That is a bummer. Much success in your publishing endeavors.


Thank you and best of luck with Dead and Breakfast! Hoping for some good news.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michele Roper said:


> Hi,
> 
> So sorry to hear you weren't chosen. Your book will skyrocket up the charts once you publish it. You're in good company, indeed.


Thank you! I'm hoping to publish it soon and take advantage of the fact that Scout emails those who nominated it. Will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats, Michael! I just saw your book on the winners page!
> 
> So sorry, Nicole. That is a bummer. Much success in your publishing endeavors.


Thank you!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Sorry to see this, Nicole.


Thank you. Looking forward to hearing some positive news for all of you still in consideration.


----------



## N.Luckourt

tamaraheiner said:


> Well, I was also in the group of rejections today, and I'll admit it took my feet out from under me. I was chatting with Jeanne when it happened so she can testify to my reaction.  I spent a good two hours bawling, and then was forced to dust myself off and get ready for a babyshower I'm hosting tomorrow. While in the midst of baking and slicing, I suddenly remembered all my launch plans for indie publishing LAY ME DOWN before I decided to enter it into the Kindle Scout contest.
> 
> So without further ado, back to plan A! As LAY ME DOWN enters the final stages of pre-publication, I'm offering an Advanced Reader Copy in exchange for an honest review before the book goes live! I'm giving away 50 ARCS of LAY ME DOWN. Email me at tamara at tamarahartheiner dot com if you'd like to be one of those fifty people!
> 
> this has been fun! in a very sadistic, self-esteem shattering way.


Your last line made me laugh which wasn't so easy to do yesterday...My best to you as you tackle plan A : ) I'm new to all this, but I like your idea about the ARC for an honest review. How does that work?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Pamela Keyes said:


> Jeff, I'm sorry, and I look forward to reading it on KDP. I'm really bummed out by all the rejections lately. Not just my own, because I knew that a non-genre book was a very long shot with Kindle Scout, but with everyone else's too....


I wish I'd known the non-genre thing was a long shot... I wouldn't have submitted. It was a white-knuckled ride for a book that never stood a chance. I am going to write a follow-up to my experience for anyone considering submission. Sorry to the whole gang on here that didn't make it. I got your emails this morning... it made me sad all over again. Be sure to check back and let us know where we can get copies.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy, Sarah, and Michael... you're up... good luck!


----------



## Specterpoet

Hi guys! This is my third day on Kindle Scout, and Cindy Marsch let me know about this forum. Any tips for someone new? I haven't made it onto Hot and Trending yet, and that's bothering me. Here's the link: http://finishthatnovel.org/2016/01/09/my-adventures-with-kindle-scout-day-3-billy-goodwin/


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi,

Tamara, I had to hinge my jaw back on when I read your book hadn't been selected. What? 
I'd love an arc of LAY ME DOWN, and I'll give you an honest review. I'll email you.

Nicole, I'd love an arc of your book, too. I'll give an honest review.

Michael, congrats.

Cindy, good luck on your last day.

To those waiting for contract news, to those in the last days of their Kindle Scout campaign, and to those just beginning--good luck.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Specterpoet said:


> Hi guys! This is my third day on Kindle Scout, and Cindy Marsch let me know about this forum. Any tips for someone new? I haven't made it onto Hot and Trending yet, and that's bothering me. Here's the link: http://finishthatnovel.org/2016/01/09/my-adventures-with-kindle-scout-day-3-billy-goodwin/


Welcome, Spectre. Make sure Steve gets your link and days left to add you to the queue. The best advice I have is to back up in these posts a month or two and start reading. You will learn MANY THINGS.


----------



## KishSquared

Tamara - I think this forum loosed a collective jaw drop at your rejection. Your book seemed to have everything they could have wanted. I'm truly sorry you didn't make it, and this past week has made me wonder if these boards aren't cursed 

I've spent some time thinking about my own rejection. I was confident in the cover, editing, and story elements.  My primary concerns were:
- Debut author
- Present tense writing
- 115K words

My campaign was perfectly average.  I aimed for 1200 views and 150 hours in H&T (based on what had previously been published), and I hit 1200 views and 300 hours. I was proud of that until I saw numbers like Jeanne's and Tamara's   I felt like, for a debut author, I hit "enough" numbers (though, as always, we have no idea about the nomination counts). I do not know whether that was a factor.

In the end, I have no regrets. As I posted on Facebook, I learned much in the ways of publishing, marketing, and social media. It also prompted me to take the book to the next level in terms of editing and crafting a professional cover. The campaign spread the book's reach and awareness beyond my local circle of fans, showing me there are more readers out there awaiting its publication. Additionally, I found these boards and took my first step into networking with other authors. It's neat to know I'm not alone in this crazy world of publishing.

I'm excited to publish Diamond Bonds and am frankly surprised the depression didn't last longer than an hour. Being an IT engineer, I've failed major certification exams and experienced a similar feeling - an hour of depression followed by an eagerness to try again. I'm hopeful we see some publication from these boards (looking at you, Mike, Kim, and Cindy!), but for everyone still actively campaigning - know that it isn't the end of the world if you're rejected. If anything, it sparks a passion to continue pursuit of the dream.


----------



## KishSquared

Pamela Keyes said:


> Jeff, I'm sorry, and I look forward to reading it on KDP. I'm really bummed out by all the rejections lately. Not just my own, because I knew that a non-genre book was a very long shot with Kindle Scout, but with everyone else's too....


Thanks Pamela! The genre thing is interesting - I really thought I had a good shot at falling into a genre they needed. They haven't published a YA Fantasy book (at least recently), so I was quietly hoping my campaign landed at a good time. They did just select Solstice (YA Sci-Fi), so maybe they felt they had what they needed. Or, alternatively, there's another YA Fantasy novel in queue they intend to select (Lord Bart??)


----------



## KGGiarratano

Dead and Breakfast is a YA mystery. I do worry because they haven't selected too many YAs.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KishSquared said:


> Tamara - I think this forum loosed a collective jaw drop at your rejection. Your book seemed to have everything they could have wanted. I'm truly sorry you didn't make it, and this past week has made me wonder if these boards aren't cursed


ha ha maybe! These boards were the only good thing that came out of it for me. Honestly it was a blow to my self-confidence that I didn't really need. I was feeling very very good about that book up until then LOL. I don't really feel like there was anything I could have done differently.



KGGiarratano said:


> Dead and Breakfast is a YA mystery. I do worry because they haven't selected too many YAs.


In the back of my mind I worried about this. The genre need is apparently very limited. This isn't really a contest, it's a submission pile masquerading as something we have an element of control over. I wish someone would have just told me up front, "we don't need your genre right now, sorry." Instead I try to console myself that it was my genre and not my book.



Michele Roper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tamara, I had to hinge my jaw back on when I read your book hadn't been selected. What?
> I'd love an arc of LAY ME DOWN, and I'll give you an honest review. I'll email you.


Email me! I'm doing final formatting for ebook this weekend and then I'll have files ready.



Jeanne McNamee said:


> I wish I'd known the non-genre thing was a long shot... I wouldn't have submitted. It was a white-knuckled ride for a book that never stood a chance. I am going to write a follow-up to my experience for anyone considering submission. Sorry to the whole gang on here that didn't make it. I got your emails this morning... it made me sad all over again. Be sure to check back and let us know where we can get copies.


Yeah I'm about to block Amazon's emails. Nearly threw my phone across the room this morning. 



N.Luckourt said:


> Your last line made me laugh which wasn't so easy to do yesterday...My best to you as you tackle plan A : ) I'm new to all this, but I like your idea about the ARC for an honest review. How does that work?


I'll email out ebook files to about fifty people with the hopes that I'll get at least 30 reviews back before the book goes live. Since reviews can't be attached to preorders, first I'll have to set the book up as a paperback. Then my ARC readers can leave a review on the paperback. When the ebook goes live, Amazon will connect the paperback and ebook together and all the reviews will be there. I've never done this before, but that's how it should work in theory. :

Obviously I still have a lot of emotional baggage to deal with but I'm doing my best to carry on!


----------



## KishSquared

Tamara, do you have a quick reference for ARCs?  I'm not sure what they are but it sounds like something I want to pursue 

Also, do NOT let this be a blow to your confidence.  Maybe easier said than done, but, if anything, let your campaign stats be a boost to your confidence. It shows you that readers want your book.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tamaraheiner

KishSquared said:


> Tamara, do you have a quick reference for ARCs? I'm not sure what they are but it sounds like something I want to pursue
> 
> Also, do NOT let this be a blow to your confidence. Maybe easier said than done, but, if anything, let your campaign stats be a boost to your confidence. It shows you that readers want your book.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


ARCs are just Advanced Reader Copies that you give to people before your book comes out so you can get early reviews. People used to do this with paperbacks but now with ebooks, electronic files make it so easy. (My contracts with my traditional publisher still provide me ten free books before the book comes out so I can get early reviews. Then I have to find people, mail them the book, and hope they do it because I only had ten to give away.)


----------



## KishSquared

Oh, that's great!  Is that an option when you elect to self-publish through Amazon?

Has anyone explored Lulu.com?  I've always printed my (unpublished) books through Lulu, and they sell both physical and eBooks through Amazon/B&N/etc.  Curious if anyone has experience with that, and whether it makes sense to publish through them instead of Amazon directly.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KishSquared said:


> Oh, that's great! Is that an option when you elect to self-publish through Amazon?
> 
> Has anyone explored Lulu.com? I've always printed my (unpublished) books through Lulu, and they sell both physical and eBooks through Amazon/B&N/etc. Curious if anyone has experience with that, and whether it makes sense to publish through them instead of Amazon directly.


You could do it through anyone, it's just something you as the author set up. ARCs, I mean. Setting up paperback for reviews, that I only know how to do through Amazon. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## N.Luckourt

tamaraheiner said:


> ha ha maybe! These boards were the only good thing that came out of it for me. Honestly it was a blow to my self-confidence that I didn't really need. I was feeling very very good about that book up until then LOL. I don't really feel like there was anything I could have done differently.
> 
> In the back of my mind I worried about this. The genre need is apparently very limited. This isn't really a contest, it's a submission pile masquerading as something we have an element of control over. I wish someone would have just told me up front, "we don't need your genre right now, sorry." Instead I try to console myself that it was my genre and not my book.
> 
> Email me! I'm doing final formatting for ebook this weekend and then I'll have files ready.
> 
> Yeah I'm about to block Amazon's emails. Nearly threw my phone across the room this morning.
> 
> I'll email out ebook files to about fifty people with the hopes that I'll get at least 30 reviews back before the book goes live. Since reviews can't be attached to preorders, first I'll have to set the book up as a paperback. Then my ARC readers can leave a review on the paperback. When the ebook goes live, Amazon will connect the paperback and ebook together and all the reviews will be there. I've never done this before, but that's how it should work in theory. :
> 
> Obviously I still have a lot of emotional baggage to deal with but I'm doing my best to carry on!


I think there are so many variables that we have little control over (and have nothing to do with writing) that ultimately influence the decision to select or not. Even within genres, there could be a limit to how many during a specified time period or if there's another release that is similar or will be competition. I do believe the writing has to be up to par, but after that there are other factors that will influence the bottom line. I'm guessing the bottom line is the ultimate consideration (and this might even include all works by an author). At least, this is what I've been telling myself as well. It took them a while to make the decision, and I can't help but to think that it meant they were truly reviewing the works..I hope so anyway.

I like your idea on the reviews. I did notice on Amazon that several books up for pre-order did have many reviews already? I'm not sure if this is relevant or not as I am feeling my way through this process, but I thought I'd share just in case the information was helpful. I am going to publish through KDP soon and will hopefully have the print version up within the upcoming week or two as well.

And I'm with you on this board- one of the best parts of participating in KS


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michele Roper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nicole, I'd love an arc of your book, too. I'll give an honest review.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0


Great! I messaged you on FB (your author page). I'm still figuring this out but I will make sure to get you a copy. Thank you


----------



## N.Luckourt

KishSquared said:


> Tamara - I think this forum loosed a collective jaw drop at your rejection. Your book seemed to have everything they could have wanted. I'm truly sorry you didn't make it, and this past week has made me wonder if these boards aren't cursed
> 
> I've spent some time thinking about my own rejection. I was confident in the cover, editing, and story elements. My primary concerns were:
> - Debut author
> - Present tense writing
> - 115K words
> 
> I'm hopeful we see some publication from these boards (looking at you, Mike, Kim, and Cindy!), but for everyone still actively campaigning - know that it isn't the end of the world if you're rejected. If anything, it sparks a passion to continue pursuit of the dream.


Good advice and best of luck on your next step! Throwing myself into the publication process has definitely helped. I think being a debut author is going to become more and more relevant as the entries in the Scout program continue to increase.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

So I just did my last XX:16 check of H&T, and it feels weird that it's all done. I'll stay up until after midnight just to watch myself no longer on the listings, some ceremonial something-or-other. Tomorrow when I have my stats I will post them to share, with some commentary about the effectiveness of my different tactics.

Thank you to everyone here for helping this be a great experience. Win or lose, I am pretty sure I'll do it again with the next book. To all the newbies--read the archives here, take advantage of the experience shared!

Sunday night there's a Kindle Scout Winners Online Chat on Facebook. As they say, "Everyone is welcome to join us: readers, writers, family, and friends." Here's a link: https://www.facebook.com/events/194851477530501/


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Sunday night there's a Kindle Scout Winners Online Chat on Facebook. As they say, "Everyone is welcome to join us: readers, writers, family, and friends." Here's a link: https://www.facebook.com/events/194851477530501/


I hope to see everyone tomorrow night hanging out!

Armand


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So I just did my last XX:16 check of H&T, and it feels weird that it's all done. I'll stay up until after midnight just to watch myself no longer on the listings, some ceremonial something-or-other. Tomorrow when I have my stats I will post them to share, with some commentary about the effectiveness of my different tactics.
> 
> Thank you to everyone here for helping this be a great experience. Win or lose, I am pretty sure I'll do it again with the next book. To all the newbies--read the archives here, take advantage of the experience shared!
> 
> Sunday night there's a Kindle Scout Winners Online Chat on Facebook. As they say, "Everyone is welcome to join us: readers, writers, family, and friends." Here's a link: https://www.facebook.com/events/194851477530501/


Best of luck for a YES Cindy, you've got my vote. Hopefully they won't make you wait too long to hear, either. It's been a pleasure following you on your journey so far.


----------



## Steve Vernon

KishSquared said:


> Oh, that's great! Is that an option when you elect to self-publish through Amazon?
> 
> Has anyone explored Lulu.com? I've always printed my (unpublished) books through Lulu, and they sell both physical and eBooks through Amazon/B&N/etc. Curious if anyone has experience with that, and whether it makes sense to publish through them instead of Amazon directly.


I'd recommend going through Amazon and Createspace. I believe you'll find it a little bit more economical.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

It's 5:30 am.  Just saw my rejection email.  Damn.

My wife doesn't even know; she's still sleeping and I'm not going to wake her.

Thanks everyone for the support and camaraderie.  You guys are great.

Onward!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a rough sleep last night and woke up with a huge new concept for a brand new regional novel. So I've put that on the "THINGS TO DO AFTER I FINISH KELPIE DREAMS AND SUBMIT IT TO KINDLE SCOUT!" list.

I am just a couple of chapters away from completing KELPIE DREAMS -- the second book that I intend to aim at Kindle Scout -- and I have been doing a LOT of figuring.

I have figured out that one of the things that the Kindle Scout folks are looking for is a solid sales history. They can help an author sell there book and they DO give you an advance -- but in return they want to feel assured that that writer has a proven sales record of their own to fall back upon. That's where I fall short still. I have bumped up my sales numbers a bit over the last three months -- but I still am a long way from hitting the steady sales that will make me Kindle Scout worthy. Some folks might grumble and say "That's not fair." -- but the simple fact is if they are going to give a writer a $1500.00 advance then they want to know that they are going to make that money back FAST!

Even if I don't make the cut with this second campaign of mine - I have learned a lot and I am certain I will get even more out of this second campaign. My spirits are high.

So I am taking steps to bump up my sales numbers. And I am taking steps to bump up my mailing list. 2016 is going to be my Kindle Scout year.


I'd like to welcome Amanda Clemmer to the list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

4 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
4 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
13 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
19 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
19 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
25 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
26 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
26 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> It's 5:30 am. Just saw my rejection email. Damn.
> 
> My wife doesn't even know; she's still sleeping and I'm not going to wake her.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and camaraderie. You guys are great.
> 
> Onward!


So sorry, Michael. I expect really interesting things for your marketing and audience in the days to come. Please post as your sales develop--I think you could make a cool new thread on the boards for game-related fiction. "Onward!" indeed!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> I had a rough sleep last night and woke up with a huge new concept for a brand new regional novel. So I've put that on the "THINGS TO DO AFTER I FINISH KELPIE DREAMS AND SUBMIT IT TO KINDLE SCOUT!" list.
> 
> I am just a couple of chapters away from completing KELPIE DREAMS -- the second book that I intend to aim at Kindle Scout -- and I have been doing a LOT of figuring.
> 
> I have figured out that one of the things that the Kindle Scout folks are looking for is a solid sales history.


Big sigh there, Steve. I still hold a hope that they want to give the occasional debut author a chance -- that would be me! I'm convinced at least that they want to see ACTIVITY in the campaign that would translate to sales. More on that in my stats post to come in a few minutes.

KELPIE DREAMS is a very attractive title. I know an awesome young artist who might enjoy helping you with that cover!


----------



## authorkcfinn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Tomorrow when I have my stats I will post them to share, with some commentary about the effectiveness of my different tactics.


Really looking forward to seeing your thoughts on how your tactics went Cindy. Very best of luck during the long wait!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

*A post for the stats junkies like me . . . *

First, I've been comparing stats of various folks who have won and who have not won. My numbers are the closest to Jeanne McNamee's, I think, because if you sliced off 500 of her Facebook views and added 200 to her Direct Traffic views, we'd be within 100 or so in overall numbers, and even in patterns (started with over 400 on Day 1, had a spike over 200 one day, a spike over 150 one day, though at different times in our campaigns), and within 3% on H&T. And our campaigns overlapped for about three weeks and we thus shared the holiday dips. So even though I'm very happy with my results and proud that I did everything I could think of to help, that side of things isn't great news for me, though it makes me feel even more kinship with Jeanne.  But others have won (particularly back in the summer) with maybe half the time on H&T and 1000 fewer overall views (but more publishing track record in one case I know of). So we shall see.

Not shown in the attached picture is that my numbers breakdown is *600 Facebook* (I have over 400 friends there), *400 Direct Traffic*, *over 100 from KBoards *(a bunch from this very thread!), and less than 50 from my own book website (www.RosetteBook.com), MLGardner's newsletter and archive for it, Twitter, Google search, and all manner of one-digit sources. *My ratio is 46% KS Traffic, 54% External.*
_
Following image wizardry thanks to Michael!_









*Conclusions*

*The best way to drive traffic is to be a good citizen, to develop relationships, to help others.* By far my views have come from friends and friends of friends and new friends (like here on KBoards!). People can tell if you're a "drive-by" poster just skimming views. I experimented with advertising and it was an abysmal failure. I paid $30 for a Twitter ad one day and netted four views, I think. I had a credit for $10 on Facebook and ran a $30 ad on my very natively-successful Event post (1.2k organic reach with 400 views and 130 "engagements" in FB lingo) and supposedly "reached" 3k people for a handful of views and a net of 4 engagements. That's $50 for about eight views, maybe.

*Definitely spread out your marketing efforts so you can see in your results how they're doing.* Pay close attention to the list of External Traffic Sources and combine, say, all the versions of Facebook urls so you can see how many overall you have as well as how many are mobile, etc. Did you know you can expand that list down to display ALL the hits you've gotten? Print out your results and take notes from day to day, as you can't go back to reconstruct WHICH days in a whole campaign can be attributed to which sources.

*On Facebook, don't depend on your official Author Page, which is now rigged to net very few views of things you post*--they want you to buy advertising (which didn't work for me in the small experimentation I made of it, but I haven't tried the Mark Dawson techniques I've heard of). Anything you post there should be repeated to your "real friends" on Facebook if you want it seen.

*Remember it's the BOOK you're promoting, not just personal loyalty or gimmicks for clicks. *Let the cover and tag line and blurb draw them in, and let the excerpt hook them and hold them, and let your author bio and interview and links give them ways to connect with you. I have used those links to find people whose writing I particularly liked to invite them to join us here (if they weren't here already), because I saw they were serious about craft and wanted to help them succeed. And that goes back up to my first point about being a good citizen. 

All the best to those still in the running, and those to come in the future, who I HOPE will be reading all these posts for months (and years? Well, it will probably all change by then) to come.

*And now I wait . . .*


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Cindy, nice analysis. Will study it more later.

Copy and paste this code into your post and the image should show. Hit select, then copy, then paste it over your first image attempt code.



Code:


[IMG]https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/image/transf/none/path/se1ea56e6cbc2b141/image/i887162515b683ed0/version/1452431341/image.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KGGiarratano

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> It's 5:30 am. Just saw my rejection email. Damn.
> 
> My wife doesn't even know; she's still sleeping and I'm not going to wake her.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and camaraderie. You guys are great.
> 
> Onward!


So, sorry Michael. I really enjoyed your excerpt and cover art. Steampunk is not my usual genre but you made me realize I'm missing out on some cool stuff.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I'm posting photos of my stats. I hope they help someone. I'll update when I find out whether D&B was acquired or not.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> KELPIE DREAMS is a very attractive title. I know an awesome young artist who might enjoy helping you with that cover!


I'll keep that offer in mind, Cindy - but I have a pretty nice cover already prepared.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> I'll keep that offer in mind, Cindy - but I have a pretty nice cover already prepared.


And yours are great!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> I'm posting photos of my stats. I hope they help someone. I'll update when I find out whether D&B was acquired or not.


Kim, I expect you might feel discouraged, considering so many No decisions lately for folks with much higher numbers, BUT . . . Jill Nojack won in July with a total of 1.7k views, 382/720 hours in H&T, and the same balance of external and internal traffic as yours. My husband agreed with me that your opening was compelling (that Keys heat) and your cover is just completely awesome.

And so we wait . . .


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Kim, I expect you might feel discouraged, considering so many No decisions lately for folks with much higher numbers, BUT . . . Jill Nojack won in July with a total of 1.7k views, 382/720 hours in H&T, and the same balance of external and internal traffic as yours. My husband agreed with me that your opening was compelling (that Keys heat) and your cover is just completely awesome.
> 
> And so we wait . . .


Thanks, Cindy. I appreciate your kinds words. A friend of mine got accepted with similar stats, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest

KGGiarratano said:


> I'm posting photos of my stats. I hope they help someone. I'll update when I find out whether D&B was acquired or not.


I seriously SERIOUSLY have a good feeling about your book. Great blurb, great cover, amazing excerpt.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Kimberly - the more that I look at this whole process the more that I am certain that the Hot & Trending statistics are some of the LAST factors in the submission process.

In fact, I am pretty sure that the whole nomination process is more about bringing potential readers into contact with the Kindle Scout program.

Just think about it. You put your novel in there and shout-out to your mailing list and your Facebook buddies and your fellow Twitterers and your cat named Ralph Fuzzypaws and that is going to bring a certain number of folks who had NEVER heard about the Kindle Scout program into contact with the Kindle Scout program. A certain number of those folks are going to get interested and start poking around and maybe pick up a few of the Kindle Scout books that interest them. Another number of those folks are going to get hooked on the whole nominate a book and win a free copy aspect of Kindle Scout. Those folks are going to start nominating and poking around - AND USING UP A SIGNIFICANT PORTION OF THEIR BOOK-BUYING TIME AND ENERGY ON THE KINDLE SCOUT BOARD.

Do you see what I am saying?

Every time we start up a new campaign we are going to get a certain number of our friends interested in following Kindle Scout just a little bit more closely than they did before. So we are creating a viable market for ALL Kindle Scout books.

I don't have anything wrong with that what-so-ever. I am hoping that I can bag me a spot on the Kindle Scout roster and tap into that whole system. KELPIE DREAMS - the book that I am just finishing up - is aimed straight at Kindle Scout. It is a paranormal fantasy with romance - something that seems to be popular over at KS. It is also the first book in a projected series and I would LOVE to see each of those books roll out on the Kindle Scout roster.

But I would not freak out about how many times you have been Hot & Trending. At the end of the day this is still nothing more than a submission to a publisher - and the biggest thing that a publisher wants to find in any given submission is a good, salable product.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Kimberly - the more that I look at this whole process the more that I am certain that the Hot & Trending statistics are some of the LAST factors in the submission process.
> 
> In fact, I am pretty sure that the whole nomination process is more about bringing potential readers into contact with the Kindle Scout program.
> 
> Just think about it. You put your novel in there and shout-out to your mailing list and your Facebook buddies and your fellow Twitterers and your cat named Ralph Fuzzypaws and that is going to bring a certain number of folks who had NEVER heard about the Kindle Scout program into contact with the Kindle Scout program. A certain number of those folks are going to get interested and start poking around and maybe pick up a few of the Kindle Scout books that interest them. Another number of those folks are going to get hooked on the whole nominate a book and win a free copy aspect of Kindle Scout. Those folks are going to start nominating and poking around - AND USING UP A SIGNIFICANT PORTION OF THEIR BOOK-BUYING TIME AND ENERGY ON THE KINDLE SCOUT BOARD.
> 
> Do you see what I am saying?
> 
> Every time we start up a new campaign we are going to get a certain number of our friends interested in following Kindle Scout just a little bit more closely than they did before. So we are creating a viable market for ALL Kindle Scout books.
> 
> I don't have anything wrong with that what-so-ever. I am hoping that I can bag me a spot on the Kindle Scout roster and tap into that whole system. KELPIE DREAMS - the book that I am just finishing up - is aimed straight at Kindle Scout. It is a paranormal fantasy with romance - something that seems to be popular over at KS. It is also the first book in a projected series and I would LOVE to see each of those books roll out on the Kindle Scout roster.
> 
> But I would not freak out about how many times you have been Hot & Trending. At the end of the day this is still nothing more than a submission to a publisher - and the biggest thing that a publisher wants to find in any given submission is a good, salable product.
> 
> Hope that helps some.


All excellent points. From talking to my editor and the woman who heads Kindle Scout editing department it is obvious about 60% of their thought process is about a great, well-edited book and cover. The H&T and internal/external is a very small part of the equation. I'd say your social media presence is a much bigger piece of the puzzle. They DO look at it while you're in the 30 day window, not only for you advertising but your interactions about the program and how often you're posting and how much feedback you're getting. They want to make a ton of money off of you, too. They are like any other publisher. But like Steve said... this brings in more and more people for them to sell to, which is great for everyone.

Armand


----------



## amyates

Still getting in my kboards nominations. Good luck all!

Thanks for sharing all your insights from the other side, Armand. I think if I had known this beforehand,  "I'd say your social media presence is a much bigger piece of the puzzle. They DO look at it while you're in the 30 day window, not only for you advertising but your interactions about the program and how often you're posting and how much feedback you're getting." I might have reconsidered spending the time and money I did campaigning. The primary reason Scout appealed to me was because I am not a social media maven, nor a particularly savvy marketeer. I saw Scout as a way to hand that part of the process off to someone with deeper pockets and more experience while retaining more creative control over the project than I might have pitching to the traditional world (how I hate those moments when I seriously considering going down that road once again.) Ah, hindsight....


----------



## tamaraheiner

amyates said:


> Still getting in my kboards nominations. Good luck all!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your insights from the other side, Armand. I think if I had known this beforehand, "I'd say your social media presence is a much bigger piece of the puzzle. They DO look at it while you're in the 30 day window, not only for you advertising but your interactions about the program and how often you're posting and how much feedback you're getting." I might have reconsidered spending the time and money I did campaigning. The primary reason Scout appealed to me was because I am not a social media maven, nor a particularly savvy marketeer. I saw Scout as a way to hand that part of the process off to someone with deeper pockets and more experience while retaining more creative control over the project than I might have pitching to the traditional world (how I hate those moments when I seriously considering going down that road once again.) Ah, hindsight....


This was me exactly. If I am a savvy marketer and already selling books, I have no need for amaZon. That's what I need them for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erinm128

That's exactly how I felt about it, too. I'm not good at marketing, and I'm pretty awkward around new people, so I tried this to get more eyes on my writing, and to give someone with a better grasp of marketing a shot at selling my book.

Even the marketing things I'm trying now aren't going as well as I'd hoped. I'm reminded once again that you don't get anythong handed to you, and there is no quick fix for our own flaws. I'll ride out my 19 days and come at this from a different angle.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

amyates said:


> Still getting in my kboards nominations. Good luck all!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your insights from the other side, Armand. I think if I had known this beforehand, "I'd say your social media presence is a much bigger piece of the puzzle. They DO look at it while you're in the 30 day window, not only for you advertising but your interactions about the program and how often you're posting and how much feedback you're getting." I might have reconsidered spending the time and money I did campaigning. The primary reason Scout appealed to me was because I am not a social media maven, nor a particularly savvy marketeer. I saw Scout as a way to hand that part of the process off to someone with deeper pockets and more experience while retaining more creative control over the project than I might have pitching to the traditional world (how I hate those moments when I seriously considering going down that road once again.) Ah, hindsight....


Amazon will really push you with various sales and getting you in front of people. Interviewing other winners on my podcast has been eye-opening, too. They will get you to the next level but you have to earn it first. When "Dirty Deeds" goes live (actually tomorrow is pre-sale and Jan 26th is the live open) I will promote it like mad to get to the right marks for the algorithms, which is 30-50 reviews and 150+ sales in the first few days. Then Amazon will take over and when I keep pushing it the sales will continue. They are a publisher, and NO publisher today will let you give them a book and walk away so they can do all the marketing. It is still a partnership, but with both sides doing it well the sales will be huge... that is the hope, at least!

Armand


----------



## amyates

Armand Rosamilia said:


> . They are a publisher, and NO publisher today will let you give them a book and walk away so they can do all the marketing. It is still a partnership, but with both sides doing it well the sales will be huge... that is the hope, at least!
> 
> Armand


Absolutely. Which was one of many reasons why I stopped querying agents and publishers. Most of the traditional authors I know personally weren't getting much of a marketing push outside of ARCs and having their books listed. And I wasn't delusional enough to think that I would be that special one who got all the push. I'm not saying I expected to walk away from marketing, but if I already had thousands of followers on either my mailing lists or my social media outlets, I probably wouldn't have been interested in Scout at all. That's just for me personally. Everyone has their own reasons for submitting and I have no regrets about it. But for those going in now, I hope they gain some clarity from your insights. I think they're very helpful. And if it had been said in this thread back in June when I started following it, it may have made me see things differently. The lack of clarity, if it can be called that, is surely my failure. My audience is there, for what is, and they are waiting for my books. I was looking for a wider audience and I picked up a few new people in this process, thanks to my marketing efforts. But it really makes sense. If you already have a large audience ready and waiting, then of course that is going to be a factor in the selection process. So when Solstice was picked up, I wasn't at all surprised. (I was kind of surprised that she was submitting to Scout in first place, but I'm sure the boost in marketing will be helpful to anyone. Your audience can always be bigger, right?)

Also, I felt like I was doing a lot more marketing for Kindle Scout in this process than I was doing for my own book. A lot of the time I felt like I needed to explain to people what Scout was in the first place. I suppose that's a fair trade off, especially if you end up getting picked up. In the end though, I just hope the new authors coming in don't fail to absorb with clarity this aspect of the process the way I did.

P.S. Edit: This isn't really an issue for me anymore. I just thought for the newbies, it might be good to highlight. And I appreciate all the information you're sharing, Armand. I look forward to getting my copy of Dirty Deeds!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Totally random, but Armand! I just realized I mailed you books last year for the troops.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> It's 5:30 am. Just saw my rejection email. Damn.
> 
> My wife doesn't even know; she's still sleeping and I'm not going to wake her.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and camaraderie. You guys are great.
> 
> Onward!


I already got the email this afternoon. So Sorry. The few days post decision are rough. Hang in there.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> *A post for the stats junkies like me . . . *
> 
> First, I've been comparing stats of various folks who have won and who have not won. My numbers are the closest to Jeanne McNamee's, I think, because if you sliced off 500 of her Facebook views and added 200 to her Direct Traffic views, we'd be within 100 or so in overall numbers, and even in patterns (started with over 400 on Day 1, had a spike over 200 one day, a spike over 150 one day, though at different times in our campaigns), and within 3% on H&T. And our campaigns overlapped for about three weeks and we thus shared the holiday dips. So even though I'm very happy with my results and proud that I did everything I could think of to help, that side of things isn't great news for me, though it makes me feel even more kinship with Jeanne.  But others have won (particularly back in the summer) with maybe half the time on H&T and 1000 fewer overall views (but more publishing track record in one case I know of). So we shall see.
> 
> Not shown in the attached picture is that my numbers breakdown is *600 Facebook* (I have over 400 friends there), *400 Direct Traffic*, *over 100 from KBoards *(a bunch from this very thread!), and less than 50 from my own book website (www.RosetteBook.com), MLGardner's newsletter and archive for it, Twitter, Google search, and all manner of one-digit sources. *My ratio is 46% KS Traffic, 54% External.*
> _
> Following image wizardry thanks to Michael!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusions*
> 
> *The best way to drive traffic is to be a good citizen, to develop relationships, to help others.* By far my views have come from friends and friends of friends and new friends (like here on KBoards!). People can tell if you're a "drive-by" poster just skimming views. I experimented with advertising and it was an abysmal failure. I paid $30 for a Twitter ad one day and netted four views, I think. I had a credit for $10 on Facebook and ran a $30 ad on my very natively-successful Event post (1.2k organic reach with 400 views and 130 "engagements" in FB lingo) and supposedly "reached" 3k people for a handful of views and a net of 4 engagements. That's $50 for about eight views, maybe.
> 
> *Definitely spread out your marketing efforts so you can see in your results how they're doing.* Pay close attention to the list of External Traffic Sources and combine, say, all the versions of Facebook urls so you can see how many overall you have as well as how many are mobile, etc. Did you know you can expand that list down to display ALL the hits you've gotten? Print out your results and take notes from day to day, as you can't go back to reconstruct WHICH days in a whole campaign can be attributed to which sources.
> 
> *On Facebook, don't depend on your official Author Page, which is now rigged to net very few views of things you post*--they want you to buy advertising (which didn't work for me in the small experimentation I made of it, but I haven't tried the Mark Dawson techniques I've heard of). Anything you post there should be repeated to your "real friends" on Facebook if you want it seen.
> 
> *Remember it's the BOOK you're promoting, not just personal loyalty or gimmicks for clicks. *Let the cover and tag line and blurb draw them in, and let the excerpt hook them and hold them, and let your author bio and interview and links give them ways to connect with you. I have used those links to find people whose writing I particularly liked to invite them to join us here (if they weren't here already), because I saw they were serious about craft and wanted to help them succeed. And that goes back up to my first point about being a good citizen.
> 
> All the best to those still in the running, and those to come in the future, who I HOPE will be reading all these posts for months (and years? Well, it will probably all change by then) to come.
> 
> *And now I wait . . .*


Beautiful Stats Cindy  Best of luck! I'm hoping that genre works for you!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KGGiarratano said:


> I'm posting photos of my stats. I hope they help someone. I'll update when I find out whether D&B was acquired or not.


Best of luck to you!!! The waiting is hard... busy yourself !


----------



## Erinm128

Cindy, best of luck. You have great stas, ran an amazing  campaign, have an interesting, well-written, well-researched book, and you seem to have a good head for this business.  I think you'll be doing good either way.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Erinm128 said:


> Cindy, best of luck. You have great stas, ran an amazing campaign, have an interesting, well-written, well-researched book, and you seem to have a good head for this business. I think you'll be doing good either way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks, Erin, and Jeanne.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

KGGiarratano said:


> Totally random, but Armand! I just realized I mailed you books last year for the troops.


Yes, and I thank you! Authors Supporting Our Troops just kicked up again for a third year, too! Author-signed books for soldiers in remote areas

http://armandrosamilia.com/2015/12/01/authors-supporting-our-troops-2016-asot2016/

Armand


----------



## Michele Roper

Hey,

Wow! The thread has been busy. I'm still without a laptop. I'm using my husband's computer. Fortunately, my laptop was still under warranty, and they're sending
a special box for the computer's return. A story will come out of this experience.

Cindy and Kim, I hope you have good news about a possible contract. You ran great campaigns.

Tick. Tick. Tick. Sarah and I have four days until our campaign ends.

To the newbies, glean the wisdom of this thread because it will make a difference.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UKFWYJK5LWM0


----------



## KGGiarratano

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Yes, and I thank you! Authors Supporting Our Troops just kicked up again for a third year, too! Author-signed books for soldiers in remote areas
> 
> http://armandrosamilia.com/2015/12/01/authors-supporting-our-troops-2016-asot2016/
> 
> Armand


It's a great cause. I love knowing a soldier might be reading my book. After D&B comes out, I'll send you copies.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> It's 5:30 am. Just saw my rejection email. Damn.
> 
> My wife doesn't even know; she's still sleeping and I'm not going to wake her.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and camaraderie. You guys are great.
> 
> Onward!


Michael, I look forward to reading your book when you release it. Atleast the wait is over, and you can further pursue your career. Consider everything you did for your campaign as pre-release marketing.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

KGGiarratano said:


> It's a great cause. I love knowing a soldier might be reading my book. After D&B comes out, I'll send you copies.


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Brandon Zenner said:


> Michael, I look forward to reading your book when you release it. Atleast the wait is over, and you can further pursue your career. Consider everything you did for your campaign as pre-release marketing.


Thanks, Brandon and everyone. It was quite a ride.

Folks, Brandon and I finished on the same day -- and he's still in review! That's a good sign, I'd bet .


----------



## sarahdalton

Good luck Cindy, Kim and Brandon! You all had fantastic campaigns and books. I can imagine any of you being picked.

Sorry to hear about them passing on Lord Bart, Michael. I would have selected it for the title and cover alone! 

Only three days left now. I can't believe how quickly it's gone. Michele, I've got you in my nominations. Here's hoping we can both end on a strong note!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man, my eyes get any baggier this morning and I am going to need a pick-up truck to haul them around with. I got a bit of sawdust in my eyes, limbing the tree the other day, and my eyes are still smarting a bit. The neighbor saw my wife and I out there - her hanging onto the stepladder and me whaling away with a bow saw - and he come running across the street with a pole-saw. That'd be that saw blade hung on the end of the pole, especially designed for limbing. It was a cheap model but it was a fair bit easier to use from the ground, as opposed to me perched up on top of the stepladder wielding my bowsaw.

I have one good neighbor. He always seems to be there when I bit of help like that. In the eight years that I've lived here we've shared one beer. I am not a social animal. But he is a good neighbor, all the same.



Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
3 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
12 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
18 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
18 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
24 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
25 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
25 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer

If I have missed anyone let me know.

I'm on day shift this morning. I'll miss getting my morning kick at my manuscript and will have to make some time tonight. I am halfway through what I believe will be my last chapter and then I need the rest of the week to run one last light polish and then I am starting my second Kindle Scout campaign.

Ge-freaking-ronimo, here I go again.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Steve Vernon said:


> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.


I've got the first two lined up Steve. And thank you for brightening my day with Pierce Brosnan's terrible yet hypnotically wonderful singing.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm on day shift this morning. I'll miss getting my morning kick at my manuscript and will have to make some time tonight. I am halfway through what I believe will be my last chapter and then I need the rest of the week to run one last light polish and then I am starting my second Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> Ge-freaking-ronimo, here I go again.
> 
> That's great! Can't wait to read your excerpt


----------



## N.Luckourt

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm on day shift this morning. I'll miss getting my morning kick at my manuscript and will have to make some time tonight. I am halfway through what I believe will be my last chapter and then I need the rest of the week to run one last light polish and then I am starting my second Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> Ge-freaking-ronimo, here I go again.


That's great! Can't wait to read your excerpt


----------



## Erinm128

Good luck, Steve. Best of luck to everyone.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Ge-freaking-ronimo, here I go again.


You know you have a nice clutch of fans here to nominate you into H&T! Go, Steve!


----------



## Michele Roper

Hey,

Thanks for the nominations everyone.  I can't believe only three more days on the campaign. 

Sarah, I have you in my nomination list, too.  I hope we both have strong finishes. 

Steve, good luck with your second go around with Kindle Scout. 

Hopefully, contract news is around the corner for Cindy, Brandon, and Kim.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Just a little whimper here, forty hours after my campaign ended -- I am doing other things online (like my paid work evaluating student essays), but every hour or half hour or few minutes I refresh the "Your Past Nominations" page and my G-mail in-box, and I have another little rush of adrenalin or other heart-attack-inducing hormones.  

I'm really doing pretty well with the wait, all things considered, but I just thought I'd mention that. ;-) 

Maybe I'll undecorate the Christmas tree (it's still fresh!), or make some kimchee, or do taxes, or . . .


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Just a little whimper here, forty hours after my campaign ended -- I am doing other things online (like my paid work evaluating student essays), but every hour or half hour or few minutes I refresh the "Your Past Nominations" page and my G-mail in-box, and I have another little rush of adrenalin or other heart-attack-inducing hormones.
> 
> I'm really doing pretty well with the wait, all things considered, but I just thought I'd mention that. ;-)
> 
> Maybe I'll undecorate the Christmas tree (it's still fresh!), or make some kimchee, or do taxes, or . . .


Most of us expected to wait the 48 hours post campaign. If I remember correctly (and if KS is back on schedule post holidays) you should hear after midnight tonight if your campaign ended at midnight on saturday. Hang in there... especially if they hang on to it for a few days... it gets hard after the 48 hours passes!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Most of us expected to wait the 48 hours post campaign. If I remember correctly (and if KS is back on schedule post holidays) you should hear after midnight tonight if your campaign ended at midnight on saturday. Hang in there... especially if they hang on to it for a few days... it gets hard after the 48 hours passes!


Knowing what to expect, and that it could easily extend, doesn't make it easier.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Woohoo! "Dirty Deeds" just went live for pre-order. Will let everyone know what happens now and what Amazon will do to help promote it.

Armand


----------



## tamaraheiner

LAY ME DOWN is also live for preorder!  in case anyone is interested. http://www.amazon.com/Lay-Down-Tamara-Hart-Heiner-ebook/dp/B01AECUGXY


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats Armand and Tamara! 
My campaign ended the day before Cindy's and I keep refreshing both past noms and my email too. You're in good, neurotic company.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats Armand and Tamara!
> My campaign ended the day before Cindy's and I keep refreshing both past noms and my email too. You're in good, neurotic company.


Glad to see the announcements, A and T! Armand, be sure to tell us how your sales go--lots to learn from that experience, especially compared to your "solo sales" in the past. Thanks for validating my neurosis, Kimberly.


----------



## Erinm128

Congratulations Armand and Tamara! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

tamaraheiner said:


> LAY ME DOWN is also live for preorder!  in case anyone is interested. http://www.amazon.com/Lay-Down-Tamara-Hart-Heiner-ebook/dp/B01AECUGXY


I haven't been able to put it down... its a great read... love the story ... and your narrative is really, really nice! Way to go!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats Armand and Tamara!
> My campaign ended the day before Cindy's and I keep refreshing both past noms and my email too. You're in good, neurotic company.


Hang in there... the waiting stinks!


----------



## authorkcfinn

When I started this campaign I didn't really consider how awful that waiting part is going to be! I'm seven days in and ploughing on with social media and promotion, and now I realise it's become such a huge part of my morning routine that when it's gone I will feel a huge void in my day. Add to that the agonizing wait for news on publication... Perhaps I need to book a short holiday for Feb 6th to 8th


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Well, I'm out... oh well. Thank you everyone for your support. If anyone is interested, it's available for pre order here: http://www.amazon.com/Whiskey-Devils-Brandon-Zenner-ebook/dp/B01AHI307Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1452596226&sr=1-1&keywords=whiskey+devils

Plus, since it's only just been released, if anyone wants a copy in exchange for a review, I am happy to do so. Email me here: [email protected]


----------



## authorkcfinn

Brandon Zenner said:


> Well, I'm out... oh well.


Such a shame Brandon! I voted for that one before I even found this forum, it looked really good!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I am on the run today - so you will just have to pretend that I prefaced this list with a dazzingly witty slice of my life. Better yet, why don't you write a paragraph about what I did this morning and I will let you know if you are ANYWHERE handy to the reality of the situation.



Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

2 days left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
2 days left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
11 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
17 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
17 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
23 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
24 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
24 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer

If I have missed anyone let me know.

I kicked a little bit last night on Kelpie Dreams. The darned book is just teetering on the edge of completion - but I really work better in the morning and on days when I work day shift I just don't get much writing done. I have Friday off and I may have it done by then - but I have a previous priority of a final draft of a Canadian comedy short story that I promised for an anthology. The deadline is tiptoeing up and I have to turn a beater of a draft into a shiny silver Mustang, ready for the road.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And I am sorry as well, Brandon - that you did not get selected. WHISKEY DEVILS sounds like a kickass read. I enjoyed the excerpt. I don't own a Kindle yet - or I would promise to give it a read. One of these days when the sky rains money and my ship comes sailing right on up onto my front lawn.

(and I know I can read it on my computer or my smart phone - but I don't have time to read on my computer and my phone is dumber than a dead poodle, painted with pink skunk stripes.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brandon Zenner said:


> Well, I'm out... oh well. Thank you everyone for your support. If anyone is interested, it's available for pre order here: http://www.amazon.com/Whiskey-Devils-Brandon-Zenner-ebook/dp/B01AHI307Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1452596226&sr=1-1&keywords=whiskey+devils
> 
> Plus, since it's only just been released, if anyone wants a copy in exchange for a review, I am happy to do so. Email me here: [email protected]


So sorry, Brandon. I was refreshing that Past Nominations page last night and had a real lurch when I saw. :-( I was able to read your whole excerpt last week and found it really compelling--with the right marketing, you should have an eager and satisfied audience. Good for you to already be in pre-order! I'm learning a lot from you savvy folks!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brandon, Kindle Scout just sent me the "thanks for nominating" note for your book, and I commend you for your friendly and engaging thank-you note. You make great use of the connection opportunities.


----------



## ketosis

My campaign starts soon!  January 13th at 12:00AM PST, so pretty much in about 17 hours from now.  So excited!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Sorry, Brandon. You were an early nom for me -- loved your cover and concept.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

loganbyrne said:


> My campaign starts soon! January 13th at 12:00AM PST, so pretty much in about 17 hours from now. So excited!


Go, Logan!


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Brandon, Kindle Scout just sent me the "thanks for nominating" note for your book, and I commend you for your friendly and engaging thank-you note. You make great use of the connection opportunities.


Thank you Lewis. I always had a hunch that my word count would hurt me, so I had the files properly formatted even before I submitted to Kindle Scout. The site says a minimum of about 50,000 words. I emailed them to find out the exact word count they would accept, and they said 46,000. Whiskey Devils is about 46,500. But who knows why they didn't accept it, it was in review for a long time. I had everything ready to go, so it took me about 10 minutes to put it up for pre-order. This was a crazy and stressful ride, I don't think I could have done the campaign much different or better. Now that it's over, I'll share my stats: 661 hours hot, 2.6 K views, 1.5 from external sources. I dipped a little prior to the holidays, but I managed to stay Hot at least a little each day, and the last 2-3 weeks, I only dipped out for a few hours. I had a large blog-tour blast planned the last day, but the person didn't put it in their calendar correctly. Still not happy about that, but I guess it wouldn't have made a difference. All in all, I'll have to think hard about putting my next novel up in this program. It is nearly done, but this endeavor was stressful and a bit costly. I'll see if getting the added exposure was worth it.


----------



## Erinm128

I'm sorry to hear they didn't say yes, Brandon. It was a great cover and sample. I am still going to buy and read it. If they kept it in longer it's possible they were on the fence, which should tell you that you have a solid story. Keep us posted and stay positive. You never know what can happen.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brandon Zenner said:


> Thank you Lewis. I always had a hunch that my word count would hurt me, so I had the files properly formatted even before I submitted to Kindle Scout. The site says a minimum of about 50,000 words. I emailed them to find out the exact word count they would accept, and they said 46,000. Whiskey Devils is about 46,500. But who knows why they didn't accept it, it was in review for a long time. I had everything ready to go, so it took me about 10 minutes to put it up for pre-order. This was a crazy and stressful ride, I don't think I could have done the campaign much different or better. Now that it's over, I'll share my stats: 661 hours hot, 2.6 K views, 1.5 from external sources. I dipped a little prior to the holidays, but I managed to stay Hot at least a little each day, and the last 2-3 weeks, I only dipped out for a few hours. I had a large blog-tour blast planned the last day, but the person didn't put it in their calendar correctly. Still not happy about that, but I guess it wouldn't have made a difference. All in all, I'll have to think hard about putting my next novel up in this program. It is nearly done, but this endeavor was stressful and a bit costly. I'll see if getting the added exposure was worth it.


Thanks for sharing your stats, Brandon--err, Dr. Seuss. I think they're helpful to everyone. Lovely campaign! You mention "costly" -- was that in advertising dollars or opportunity cost (and stress!)?


----------



## GaretWirth

Hey everybody -- been out for a few days. My wife and I put an offer in on a house and, unfortunately, it didn't get accepted. House hunting is almost as stressful as a Scout campaign!

Provenance is still chugging along, but I can't seem to get it back into H&T. But, looking at Tamara and Jean's campaigns, I'm wondering if that even matters. I'm totally shocked neither of their books got picked up. Once I get down to single-digit days I'll try to start drumming up some interest to get more nominations/views. I think mid-campaign it's really hard to get people excited. "ONLY 21 DAYS LEFT!!!" doesn't really have much excitement behind it.

I have a Goodreads campaign going, but oddly it's been the least effective ad campaign out of the four I've tried (Twitter, Facebook, Google, Goodreads). Facebook is by far the best bang-for-buck way to attract clicks and likes. Pretty interesting, and it clearly demonstrates why Zuckerberg is a billionaire. 

Good luck to everybody still campaigning!!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> Hey everybody -- been out for a few days. My wife and I put an offer in on a house and, unfortunately, it didn't get accepted. House hunting is almost as stressful as a Scout campaign!
> 
> Provenance is still chugging along, but I can't seem to get it back into H&T. But, looking at Tamara and Jean's campaigns, I'm wondering if that even matters. I'm totally shocked neither of their books got picked up. Once I get down to single-digit days I'll try to start drumming up some interested to get more nominations/views. I think mid-campaign it's really hard to get people excited. "ONLY 21 DAYS LEFT!!!" doesn't really have much of excitement behind it.
> 
> I have a Goodreads campaign going, but oddly it's been the least effective ad campaign out of the four I've tried (Twitter, Facebook, Google, Goodreads). Facebook is by far the best bang-for-buck way to attract clicks and likes. Pretty interesting, and it clearly demonstrates why Zuckerberg is a billionaire.
> 
> Good luck to everybody still campaigning!!


Hang in there, Garet! Consider finding another writer who blogs a lot who has work like yours and might be interested in cross-promotion. Someone like that found me, and she had a lot more to offer me than I her, but I hope to boost her, too, in the future.


----------



## KishSquared

Brandon Zenner said:


> Whiskey Devils is about 46,500.


I wish I had your problem! I almost cut an entire Whiskey Devils in my last edit round - chopped out about 40,000 words. I'm apparently extremely long-winded. But it sucks to hear it, and best of luck with your self-pub.

I really hope Cindy or Kim break this trend (curse??).


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks for sharing your stats, Brandon--err, Dr. Seuss. I think they're helpful to everyone. Lovely campaign! You mention "costly" -- was that in advertising dollars or opportunity cost (and stress!)?


I was referring to dollars, but both are true. The costlier things that I did (blog tours, mostly) seemed to have the lowest effect. At least one did, the other did well. But I could;t schedule my blog tours early, which would have had a better outcome. Some of my more productive results came from free or cheap methods-Facebook post boosts, and I asked a local news source (which had done an article on my previous novel a year ago) to run an article which I later re-quoted on another community section of a different news source (as well as re-posted on Facebook). I also ran a signed paperback giveaway on Goodreads for my other novel, and made sure all of my bio's led back to the scout campaign. Not sure exactly how much traffic that gave me, but I had about 1600 people request the book, so I'm sure a few saw my bio and blog posts. The giveaway was a cheap method, all I had to pay for was the cost of my own book and shipping (like $5.00).


----------



## tamaraheiner

GaretWirth said:


> Hey everybody -- been out for a few days. My wife and I put an offer in on a house and, unfortunately, it didn't get accepted. House hunting is almost as stressful as a Scout campaign!
> 
> Provenance is still chugging along, but I can't seem to get it back into H&T. But, looking at Tamara and Jean's campaigns, I'm wondering if that even matters. I'm totally shocked neither of their books got picked up. Once I get down to single-digit days I'll try to start drumming up some interested to get more nominations/views. I think mid-campaign it's really hard to get people excited. "ONLY 21 DAYS LEFT!!!" doesn't really have much of excitement behind it.


You hit it on the nose. If I were to do this over again, I wouldn't even bother campaigning.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

tamaraheiner said:


> You hit it on the nose. If I were to do this over again, I wouldn't even bother campaigning.


Tamara, that's the conclusion I came to with the help of this thread. During my thirty days I'm concentrating on writing the sequel and formatting the print edition - and trying not to think about Kindle Scout too much.


----------



## AliceS

Lexi Revellian said:


> Tamara, that's the conclusion I came to with the help of this thread. During my thirty days I'm concentrating on writing the sequel and formatting the print edition - and trying not to think about Kindle Scout too much.


That's a relief because I am very bad at the marketing part. Still sorting it out for my books.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Brandon Zenner said:


> Thank you Lewis. I always had a hunch that my word count would hurt me, so I had the files properly formatted even before I submitted to Kindle Scout. The site says a minimum of about 50,000 words. I emailed them to find out the exact word count they would accept, and they said 46,000. Whiskey Devils is about 46,500. But who knows why they didn't accept it, it was in review for a long time. I had everything ready to go, so it took me about 10 minutes to put it up for pre-order. This was a crazy and stressful ride, I don't think I could have done the campaign much different or better. Now that it's over, I'll share my stats: 661 hours hot, 2.6 K views, 1.5 from external sources. I dipped a little prior to the holidays, but I managed to stay Hot at least a little each day, and the last 2-3 weeks, I only dipped out for a few hours. I had a large blog-tour blast planned the last day, but the person didn't put it in their calendar correctly. Still not happy about that, but I guess it wouldn't have made a difference. All in all, I'll have to think hard about putting my next novel up in this program. It is nearly done, but this endeavor was stressful and a bit costly. I'll see if getting the added exposure was worth it.


Hey Brandon, I just received the Kindle Scout notification of your pre-order so your marketing will have paid off a little there. I've pre-ordered and unlike Amazon I'm quite pleased there are only 46,500 - I'm a slooooow reader.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

GaretWirth said:


> I have a Goodreads campaign going, but oddly it's been the least effective ad campaign out of the four I've tried (Twitter, Facebook, Google, Goodreads).


I set mine up as an event on Goodreads and then invited my friends and followers to it. That counted for 20 visits to my campaign so far so may be worth a try


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brandon Zenner said:


> Some of my more productive results came from free or cheap methods--Facebook post boosts, and I asked a local news source (which had done an article on my previous novel a year ago) to run an article which I later re-quoted on another community section of a different news source (as well as re-posted on Facebook).


Brandon, this one particularly intrigues me--very clever use of one thing to promote the other thing. And the book giveaway, too. Would that trace back in your click sources to Goodreads or would it be a general "Direct Links" item?

To the folks in campaign right now, I'm not so sure it's a good idea to just "sit" and let the campaign play itself out with no promotion on your side. They say clearly in the daily reports that the information on internal/external ratios and the number of hits from different sources is to help you determine the effectiveness of campaign efforts. I think they want to see you responsive to those statistics.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> To the folks in campaign right now, I'm not so sure it's a good idea to just "sit" and let the campaign play itself out with no promotion on your side. They say clearly in the daily reports that the information on internal/external ratios and the number of hits from different sources is to help you determine the effectiveness of campaign efforts. I think they want to see you responsive to those statistics.


You may well be right, but did Amazon intend it to play out the way it is?

I've just received a spam email from a KS contender I do not know, asking my help to get her book on it's [sic] way. Is this what Amazon wants? Do they want us to pester everybody we have ever met or not met? Do they want us to pay for ads to propel our books on to the Hot and Trending chart? There are some excellent books on the chart, but some real turkeys too that certainly aren't there because readers genuinely want to see them published.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> You may well be right, but did Amazon intend it to play out the way it is?
> 
> I've just received a spam email from a KS contender I do not know, asking my help to get her book on it's [sic] way. Is this what Amazon wants? Do they want us to pester everybody we have ever met or not met? Do they want us to pay for ads to propel our books on to the Hot and Trending chart? There are some excellent books on the chart, but some real turkeys too that certainly aren't there because readers genuinely want to see them published.


Great questions, Lexi. I ask them of myself.  My conclusion is that I look at the landscape of ways to promote what, determine how best to promote my own work, and set about to do it with as much class as possible. I probably put myself out there in front of friends more than everyone was comfortable with, but I learned from my overeagerness. I also considered my reading audience and the kinds of things I think they would already be reading or might want to read. I am strategizing my co-marketing with that in mind. Go looking, find the best people you can doing something like what you do, with good success, and keep up with them.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KishSquared said:


> I wish I had your problem! I almost cut an entire Whiskey Devils in my last edit round - chopped out about 40,000 words. I'm apparently extremely long-winded. But it sucks to hear it, and best of luck with your self-pub.
> 
> I really hope Cindy or Kim break this trend (curse??).


My book started out near 63K words... when finished editing... it was 56K. My daughter (a Magna Cum Laude English grad from Rutgers) did the majority of the chopping... she crossed out whole paragraphps and wrote in the margin "We know this already" or "You already told us what his truck looked like" .... haha... she was great... and correct  The book is better!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

GaretWirth said:


> Hey everybody -- been out for a few days. My wife and I put an offer in on a house and, unfortunately, it didn't get accepted. House hunting is almost as stressful as a Scout campaign!
> 
> Provenance is still chugging along, but I can't seem to get it back into H&T. But, looking at Tamara and Jean's campaigns, I'm wondering if that even matters. I'm totally shocked neither of their books got picked up. Once I get down to single-digit days I'll try to start drumming up some interested to get more nominations/views. I think mid-campaign it's really hard to get people excited. "ONLY 21 DAYS LEFT!!!" doesn't really have much of excitement behind it.
> 
> I have a Goodreads campaign going, but oddly it's been the least effective ad campaign out of the four I've tried (Twitter, Facebook, Google, Goodreads). Facebook is by far the best bang-for-buck way to attract clicks and likes. Pretty interesting, and it clearly demonstrates why Zuckerberg is a billionaire.
> 
> Good luck to everybody still campaigning!!


Garet... you've hit the H & T list... you've gotten yourself noticed! You're writing what they are reading... that's important! The last (3) day push will send you back on H & T. Seriously- if your views are close to 50/50 and you've done time on H & T and you're word count isnt crazy.... you have a great chance. I have you nom'd good luck.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> My book started out near 63K words... when finished editing... it was 56K. My daughter (a Magna Cum Laude English grad from Rutgers) did the majority of the chopping... she crossed out whole paragraphps and wrote in the margin "We know this already" or "You already told us what his truck looked like" .... haha... she was great... and correct  The book is better!


Isn't it cool to spend a couple of decades raising a business partner?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Lexi Revellian said:


> Tamara, that's the conclusion I came to with the help of this thread. During my thirty days I'm concentrating on writing the sequel and formatting the print edition - and trying not to think about Kindle Scout too much.


Lexi- I would campaign enough to make sure that your views are somewhat joint between your efforts and Scout- but I would not worry about that H & T list. Good luck- I will nom you when I have a space open.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Isn't it cool to spend a couple of decades raising a business partner?


haha... indeed


----------



## KGGiarratano

I just saw they selected a new Kindle Scout book -- a WWII romance. I'm on the edge of my seat here. Still no word.


----------



## JalexM

tamaraheiner said:


> You hit it on the nose. If I were to do this over again, I wouldn't even bother campaigning.


Mine will go live on the 14th and I decided not to market it just in case I don't get selected. Saving all the promotion for after the fact.


----------



## tamaraheiner

JalexM said:


> Mine will go live on the 14th and I decided not to market it just in case I don't get selected. Saving all the promotion for after the fact.


Yes. This. Now it's time for me to try and promote a book to all my friends who know amaZon didn't think it was good enough to publish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

I see a few newbies talking about not doing any marketing and thinking they'll do it after the campaign. I cannot stress enough after talking to the Kindle Scout editing team how this might not work. They are looking for authors not only with a great book but with a marketing plan in place and potential readers already excited about the book itself. They want to see some effort as part of the equation. The editor I worked with could not stress enough how great my promotional efforts were, and all i did was a Thunderclap and a tweet each day as well as inviting specific readers to help spread the word about my book. Just my two cents. I'd hate for anyone to not get a contract because they were worried about bothering people. Treat it like a new book and let the world know it is out there. 

Armand


----------



## N.Luckourt

tamaraheiner said:


> Yes. This. Now it's time for me to try and promote a book to all my friends who know amaZon didn't think it was good enough to publish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was considering entering the campaign, I didn't give this too much thought. But during the campaign, I found an article that articulated just this point. I think the problem here is that most people still haven't heard of Scout and don't know how it works. If there are 300 books entered in a month and only 10 chosen, the odds aren't in favor of being selected. We know this, but I don't know if someone who nominated it would. Thus, it is easy to see now the difficulties in marketing after being passed over. The positive side is that some of the recent stats we've seen seem to indicate the exposure might still be helpful in terms of sales. It would be interesting to see more data on that side of it.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> I just saw they selected a new Kindle Scout book -- a WWII romance. I'm on the edge of my seat here. Still no word.


Hoping for good news!


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:


> When I was considering entering the campaign, I didn't give this too much thought. But during the campaign, I found an article that articulated just this point. I think the problem here is that most people still haven't heard of Scout and don't know how it works. If there are 300 books entered in a month and only 10 chosen, the odds aren't in favor of being selected. We know this, but I don't know if someone who nominated it would. Thus, it is easy to see now the difficulties in marketing after being passed over. The positive side is that some of the recent stats we've seen seem to indicate the exposure might still be helpful in terms of sales. It would be interesting to see more data on that side of it.


I can tell you that when my email went out yesterday to thousands of people who nominated me, telling them that my book was available, I had 17 sales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Luckourt

tamaraheiner said:


> I can tell you that when my email went out yesterday to thousands of people who nominated me, telling them that my book was available, I had 17 sales.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh. That's not good to hear.  I'm in the final stages of formatting but will let you know what kind of response I get when I publish (aiming for the end of the week).


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:


> Ugh. That's not good to hear.  I'm in the final stages of formatting but will let you know what kind of response I get when I publish (aiming for the end of the week).


No lol not good, but entirely expected. Everyone wants a free book. Investing a dollar is asking a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JalexM

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I see a few newbies talking about not doing any marketing and thinking they'll do it after the campaign. I cannot stress enough after talking to the Kindle Scout editing team how this might not work. They are looking for authors not only with a great book but with a marketing plan in place and potential readers already excited about the book itself. They want to see some effort as part of the equation. The editor I worked with could not stress enough how great my promotional efforts were, and all i did was a Thunderclap and a tweet each day as well as inviting specific readers to help spread the word about my book. Just my two cents. I'd hate for anyone to not get a contract because they were worried about bothering people. Treat it like a new book and let the world know it is out there.
> 
> Armand


Been reading this thread since it was started. Not really a newbie to all the information that is out there. Still going to go with not marketing it. Just a single facebook post and a email to my mailing list.


----------



## GaretWirth

JalexM said:


> Been reading this thread since it was started. Not really a newbie to all the information that is out there. Still going to go with not marketing it. Just a single facebook post and a email to my mailing list.


Who knows, that might be the way to go. I think, though, that the general consensus is that some marketing is warranted. Over the last few days I haven't put much effort into marketing and my page views have dropped to as low as 6/day. So basically nobody is checking out my book because I'm off H&T, I'm off New, and I'm not on Ending Soon. So without marketing the campaign myself, that equates to 0 interest. I can't see how that'd attract the attention of the Scout team.


----------



## JalexM

GaretWirth said:


> Who knows, that might be the way to go. I think, though, that the general consensus is that some marketing is warranted. Over the last few days I haven't put much effort into marketing and my page views have dropped to as low as 6/day. So basically nobody is checking out my book because I'm off H&T, I'm off New, and I'm not on Ending Soon. So without marketing the campaign myself, that equates to 0 interest. I can't see how that'd attract the attention of the Scout team.


My personal preference, I figure the marketing would lose steam if I don't get picked. I don't see the point of going all out and exhausted marketing on scout when it could be used after the fact when the percentage if getting picked is low. Just being realistic, even if I do get picked, I could be used for the release.
Any who, I hope my book gets picked and I can have the backing of amazon.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> I can tell you that when my email went out yesterday to thousands of people who nominated me, telling them that my book was available, I had 17 sales.


Tamara, I'm about 2/3 done with your book and think you've done a great job with it. I don't usually read YA paranormal crime romance ;-) , but I think you're making the most of the opportunity. 

Clarification: we don't know how many nominations we yield from our views, but I would think it safe to assume with high H&T AND high numbers (such as you have), you've got a lot. I'm an OCD Scoutee, so I view more than the average Scout, but my nominations wind up being about 1/4 of my views, I'm guessing. I don't want to nominate a book I really don't want to read, though I've done it for the team here on the board.  It WOULD be cool to get a ballpark idea of how many nominations the views yield in general, and then what Scout considers a good proportion.


----------



## KishSquared

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I cannot stress enough after talking to the Kindle Scout editing team how this might not work. They are looking for authors not only with a great book but with a marketing plan in place and potential readers already excited about the book itself. They want to see some effort as part of the equation. The editor I worked with could not stress enough how great my promotional efforts were, and all i did was a Thunderclap and a tweet each day as well as inviting specific readers to help spread the word about my book.


It's difficult because many here who received rejections had great promotional efforts. For example, here are some of mine:
- Daily FB world-building posts (you can see them at facebook.com/runicsbook)
- Prize giveaways using Gleam.io
- Daily tweets announcing said posts and contests
- Thunderclap
- Event Sponsorship
- Blog announcements via Fiverr

These were all visible to the KS team. That doesn't even count efforts that would have been invisible to KS, such as rigorous email campaigns and active in-person campaigning. Now, I obviously have no clue why I was rejected. Maybe it was the present tense, or the debut author thing. Maybe I just flat out didn't get the nominations required. Without feedback, we have little from which to learn. We've seen some great campaigns here (EB, Pamela, Jeanne, Tamara) and we have no clue why they were passed over.

Shrug. The underlying problem is the metrics. KS gives us site views and H&T hours, neither of which really matter to them.


----------



## KishSquared

Btw, for the record, I completely agree with you, Armand. Just saying that I can understand why some may think it's trivial.

There are things you can do to sabotage your own campaign, and failing to market is one. It's clear KS wants to see you have a web presence.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KishSquared said:


> Shrug. The underlying problem is the metrics. KS gives us site views and H&T hours, neither of which really matter to them.


right? lol.


----------



## Erinm128

I'm doing a Thunderclap, and tweeting and Facebooking and talking to friends to get them to share my event and their opinion of my sample. 

I am discouraged, I'm not going to lie, but I have to try. If I get rejected at least I know I tried and learned some new things along the way.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

On the run again today. Just got in from shoveling snow. Have to go catch a bus to work and then come home by about 4pm for some more snow shoveling.

Oh what fun...



Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

1 day left Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
1 day left Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
10 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
16 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
16 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
22 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
23 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
23 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer

If I have missed anyone let me know by posting your link on this thread. I check the thread daily - unless more snow falls.


----------



## sarahdalton

1 day left   

I'm actually dreading the end because then it means I have to wait for the answer. That's going to be the worst bit. Plus there's the fact that I have absolutely no idea whether they'll go for it or not. I wish I had even the slightest idea which way they'll go.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Would that trace back in your click sources to Goodreads or would it be a general "Direct Links" item?


Cindy, my goodreads click have shown up as goodreads on my stats rather than direct links.



Armand Rosamilia said:


> I see a few newbies talking about not doing any marketing and thinking they'll do it after the campaign. I cannot stress enough after talking to the Kindle Scout editing team how this might not work. They are looking for authors not only with a great book but with a marketing plan in place and potential readers already excited about the book itself. They want to see some effort as part of the equation. The editor I worked with could not stress enough how great my promotional efforts were, and all i did was a Thunderclap and a tweet each day as well as inviting specific readers to help spread the word about my book. Just my two cents. I'd hate for anyone to not get a contract because they were worried about bothering people. Treat it like a new book and let the world know it is out there.
> 
> Armand


Armand, thank you SO much for this post. Whilst ultimately the mysteries of how Amazon chooses their books are lost to us all, your post inspires me to keep pounding away at the marketing and show them that I'm big on social media and (admittedly shameless) self promotion. I'm also doing a major overhaul and updating my author website before the end of the campaign in case they go there too.


----------



## KGGiarratano

sarahdalton said:


> 1 day left
> 
> I'm actually dreading the end because then it means I have to wait for the answer. That's going to be the worst bit. Plus there's the fact that I have absolutely no idea whether they'll go for it or not. I wish I had even the slightest idea which way they'll go.


The waiting has been making me an anxious wreck. My breath catches everytime I see an email from Kindle Scout -- and it's mostly to tell me your books are available.


----------



## sarahdalton

KGGiarratano said:


> The waiting has been making me an anxious wreck. My breath catches everytime I see an email from Kindle Scout -- and it's mostly to tell me your books are available.


I do the same and I'm not even in review yet!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

authorkcfinn said:


> Cindy, my goodreads click have shown up as goodreads on my stats rather than direct links.


That's handy for Goodreads analysis, then, Kim. Use it!  I'm on Goodreads as a reader, connected to most of the people there through FB and private email lists, but I did dabble in some message board interaction and, now that I think of it, got a couple of views from that.

And Kimberly, I have exactly the same reaction every time I get an email that says "Kindle" on it or refresh the Past Nominations page - ack!

And just because I just wrote two Kimberly/Kim people in one post, I'll note that my dad's name is William Kimberly, and he's gone by Kim his whole life.


----------



## ketosis

My Scout campaign is finally live! It is a YA Contemporary Romance, and I'd appreciate any nominations I could get! I'm about to go send a mailer to my lists, and hopefully they'll be able to help some as well. 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WH1FHB9A50UB


----------



## KGGiarratano

Saved it Logan. Love the cover!


----------



## Michele Roper

Good Morning!

I can't believe this is the last day for Jessie's Magical Ride.  As long as the campaign ran, I dwelled in the land of possibility. Now, the angst-ridden wait to hear news looms on the horizon. I think I'll channel Elsa from the movie, Frozen and sing "Let it Go!" I'm sure my husband and kids would love that.  

Social media marketing  wasn't in my wheelhouse, but the Kindle Scout experience has pushed me to grow and acquire new skills that I can use in promoting my other books. So, whatever happens, it's been a positive experience. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michele Roper said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I can't believe this is the last day for Jessie's Magical Ride. As long as the campaign ran, I dwelled in the land of possibility. Now, the angst-ridden wait to hear news looms on the horizon. I think I'll channel Elsa from the movie, Frozen and sing "Let it Go!" I'm sure my husband and kids would love that.
> 
> Social media marketing wasn't in my wheelhouse, but the Kindle Scout experience has pushed me to grow and acquire new skills that I can use in promoting my other books. So, whatever happens, it's been a positive experience.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Welcome to the waiting room, Michele! It's an odd feeling on this side, more helpless. But maybe it will be mercifully short for you . . . Eighty hours and counting for me . . .

And welcome to the game, Logan!


----------



## JalexM

loganbyrne said:


> My Scout campaign is finally live! It is a YA Contemporary Romance, and I'd appreciate any nominations I could get! I'm about to go send a mailer to my lists, and hopefully they'll be able to help some as well.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WH1FHB9A50UB


Your story blurb is cut off!


----------



## KishSquared

The About Me section also bounces back and forth between first/third person.

KS is pretty good about support - send them a message and they'll change it for you.  Definitely want to get your campaign off on the right foot!  Welcome and best of luck


----------



## ketosis

JalexM said:


> Your story blurb is cut off!


I never even noticed that. I just contacted them to see if they can help.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Michele Roper said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I can't believe this is the last day for Jessie's Magical Ride. As long as the campaign ran, I dwelled in the land of possibility. Now, the angst-ridden wait to hear news looms on the horizon. I think I'll channel Elsa from the movie, Frozen and sing "Let it Go!" I'm sure my husband and kids would love that.
> 
> Social media marketing wasn't in my wheelhouse, but the Kindle Scout experience has pushed me to grow and acquire new skills that I can use in promoting my other books. So, whatever happens, it's been a positive experience.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


I definitely learned a lot about marketing! It was a crash course


----------



## KGGiarratano

I am learning that I am not a patient person.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

sarahdalton said:


> 1 day left
> 
> I'm actually dreading the end because then it means I have to wait for the answer. That's going to be the worst bit. Plus there's the fact that I have absolutely no idea whether they'll go for it or not. I wish I had even the slightest idea which way they'll go.


I hope they go for yours. I'd put it in my nominations well before I found this board because it was, by far, the best thing listed in Mystery, Thriller and Suspense. Your cover's spectacular, your blurbs enticing and your sample ends far too soon. If they pass you over you've at least got one sale


----------



## Katherine Hayton

loganbyrne said:


> My Scout campaign is finally live! It is a YA Contemporary Romance, and I'd appreciate any nominations I could get! I'm about to go send a mailer to my lists, and hopefully they'll be able to help some as well.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WH1FHB9A50UB


I love your cover. It reminds me of the second season opening titles for _The Leftovers._


----------



## sarahdalton

Katherine Hayton said:


> I hope they go for yours. I'd put it in my nominations well before I found this board because it was, by far, the best thing listed in Mystery, Thriller and Suspense. Your cover's spectacular, your blurbs enticing and your sample ends far too soon. If they pass you over you've at least got one sale


Thank you so much! I had my eye on yours before I realised you posted here too. I think all the best books on Kindle Scout are Kboarders.


----------



## ketosis

Thanks, guys, for the cover compliments.  I ended up going with a $45 pre-made from Clarissa over at Yocla Designs.  I've worked with her a bunch before, and when I saw this I knew it was perfect for this particular story!


----------



## N.Luckourt

Jeanne McNamee said:


> I definitely learned a lot about marketing! It was a crash course


Agree with this! A very steep learning curve


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michele Roper said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I can't believe this is the last day for Jessie's Magical Ride. As long as the campaign ran, I dwelled in the land of possibility. Now, the angst-ridden wait to hear news looms on the horizon. I think I'll channel Elsa from the movie, Frozen and sing "Let it Go!" I'm sure my husband and kids would love that.


Good song to channel. Okay- I might be mistaken on this, but I think you also have tomorrow as well. If I remember correctly, the countdown goes from "1 more day" to "Last Day." Because of course everyone needs another day to be obsessed with all of this


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> I am learning that I am not a patient person.


I remember having similar thoughts. Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys that are in limbo.


----------



## Michele Roper

N.Luckourt said:


> Good song to channel. Okay- I might be mistaken on this, but I think you also have tomorrow as well. If I remember correctly, the countdown goes from "1 more day" to "Last Day." Because of course everyone needs another day to be obsessed with all of this


Tomorrow is the last day!  What was I thinking? The days are blurring together. I guess I'll change the song title from "Let it Go" to "One More Day to Go."


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Wow. Redeeming Paula was shot down today.... Bill Wetterman is an amazing writer.... with a huge following, awards, and best sellers. His book appeared to be psycho thriller meets romance... his campaign ended on January 7. Just got an answer today (FYI - for those waiting). Looks like a great book... I am certain he will self publish... but jeez.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Good luck, everyone  I've just refilled my nominations. Life is busy (yes, even after failing with Kindle Scout - there is life afterwards!), so I'm glad to have finally caught up.

Armand, thanks for those comments on marketing - and Amazon looking for evidence that people are anticipating a book's release. Makes me think about the role of preorders and rankings, if any!


----------



## JalexM

My campaign is finally up!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3TXFKSGDHW970


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thursday is my Friday.

I love that. It's true that I have to work Sunday - but right now I have just one more day to get through and then tomorrow I am going to get some REAL writing done.

I always try to write every day - but I've discovered that mornings are my productive time and on weeks when I am working day shift I get very little writing done. A few hundred words a day - maybe. I know, I know - that is better than nothing but at this point in the manuscript I really want a concentrated period to really-freaking-drive it!



So let's get on with the list. I haven't decided yet if I am going to list to the right or to the left - or maybe I will just wobble a little...

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Saving April by Sarah A. Denzil
LAST DAY LEFT Jessie's Magical Ride by Michele Roper
9 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
15 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
15 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
21 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
22 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
22 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
28 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
29 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy

If I have missed anyone let me know by posting your link on this thread. I check the thread daily.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Sarah and Michele, congrats on your last day, and welcome to limbo!   One thing about the wait--the longer it goes, the more you will think you'd be thankful for even a "no" vote, just to get it over with!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Sarah and Michele, congrats on your last day, and welcome to limbo!  One thing about the wait--the longer it goes, the more you will think you'd be thankful for even a "no" vote, just to get it over with!


This. I saw yesterday on my list a book was not chosen -- the author's total wait time was 8 days. My breath caught today when I saw an email from Amazon -- telling me my husband's shoe tree was shipped. I need a break, or a drink.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KGGiarratano said:


> This. I saw yesterday on my list a book was not chosen -- the author's total wait time was 8 days. My breath caught today when I saw an email from Amazon -- telling me my husband's shoe tree was shipped. I need a break, or a drink.


ha ha ha! I seriously almost blocked Amazon's emails for this reason.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

That writer's spammed me again two days after the first email:

_⃝⃝ NO COST INVOLVED - Just a couple of clickety clicks! ⃝⃝

My latest novel, xxxxxxxxxxxxx, has been submitted to win an Amazon Publishing contract and needs YOUR vote to help it on it's way!

Please click on the following link to vote for XXXXXXXXXXXXX - This won't take more than 30 seconds of your time!_

Begging for nominations from total strangers seems to be working - her book's Hot.

*mutter, grumble*


----------



## JalexM

Lexi Revellian said:


> That writer's spammed me again two days after the first email:
> 
> _⃝⃝ NO COST INVOLVED -- Just a couple of clickety clicks! ⃝⃝
> 
> My latest novel, xxxxxxxxxxxxx, has been submitted to win an Amazon Publishing contract and needs YOUR vote to help it on it's way!
> 
> Please click on the following link to vote for XXXXXXXXXXXXX -- This won't take more than 30 seconds of your time!_
> 
> Begging for nominations from total strangers seems to be working - her book's Hot.
> 
> *mutter, grumble*


I'm saving my spammy emailing until half way through my campaign.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I've gotten to the point where I keep checking my spam folder. I'm on Day 6 of Limbo.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Logan, just getting a chance to dip into your excerpt. What a good job you do conveying adolescent romantic angst with a dash of humor--love that Mars/Venus line.  

Alex, your opening scene reminds me a bit of the Statue of Liberty on the beach in Planet of the Apes, and the creepiness factor of the town scene in Sotira helps set us up for the need for SOMETHING to be done about those gods!

I think I've checked out all on our list now and am filling out my nominations--last days first! It's always fun to read around in the new offerings . . . thanks for sharing your creativity.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KGGiarratano said:


> I've gotten to the point where I keep checking my spam folder. I'm on Day 6 of Limbo.


that was me. Even though I wasn't selected, I comfort myself with the thought that they had to read it, think about it, compare it with other books, and ultimately make what I hope was a hard decision in rejecting me.


----------



## grendelguy

Try to make a point of contacting only about 15-20 friends on Facebook every few days. Ideally, you can drag this out for one or two weeks and keep yourself Hot and Trending in that time (provided your friends actually follow through and nominate you!). The benefit this is it keeps your visibility high among those Scouts who are simply glancing at the H&T spots when they swing by the page.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JalexM said:


> I'm saving my spammy emailing until half way through my campaign.


Admirable restraint, Jalex . . .


----------



## tamaraheiner

grendelguy said:


> Try to make a point of contacting only about 15-20 friends on Facebook every few days. Ideally, you can drag this out for one or two weeks and keep yourself Hot and Trending in that time (provided your friends actually follow through and nominate you!). The benefit this is it keeps your visibility high among those Scouts who are simply glancing at the H&T spots when they swing by the page.


This is what I did. I didn't take out any ads or anything extra fancy. Just every night PMed people. It worked like a charm. I stayed on the H&T. Of course, as we all know, that doesn't really amount to much.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

tamaraheiner said:


> that was me. Even though I wasn't selected, I comfort myself with the thought that they had to read it, think about it, compare it with other books, and ultimately make what I hope was a hard decision in rejecting me.


That's the spirit!


----------



## JalexM

Lexi Revellian said:


> Admirable restraint, Jalex . . .


...
The only thing holding me back, is writing a blog explaining to my mailing-list why this book is a novel now and not a serial series like it originally it was.
...
But it is hard. I don't have the best mailing-list so keeping them in the pocket until half way seems like the best plan to me.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JalexM said:


> ...
> The only thing holding me back, is writing a blog explaining to my mailing-list why this book is a novel now and not a serial series like it originally it was.
> ...
> But it is hard. I don't have the best mailing-list so keeping them in the pocket until half way seems like the best plan to me.


When readers sign up to my mailing list, they see this:

_Your email will only be used to let you know when I publish something new. Unless one of my books is to be made into a film...I'd probably email you then._

So asking my mailing list to nominate me isn't an option. Also, Amazon will tell them whether my book is chosen. Now that's great if Kindle Press offers me a contract, but not so good if they don't.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Lexi Revellian said:


> When readers sign up to my mailing list, they see this:
> 
> _Your email will only be used to let you know when I publish something new. Unless one of my books is to be made into a film...I'd probably email you then._
> 
> So asking my mailing list to nominate me isn't an option. Also, Amazon will tell them whether my book is chosen. Now that's great if Kindle Press offers me a contract, but not so good if they don't.


I used to do that with my list and had huge unsubscribe rates because it took so long between books no one remembered why they'd signed up to my list. I changed it on them and starting emailing weekly (or biweekly if I'm lazy) two months ago and everyone seemed happy enough even though it wasn't what they'd originally signed up to.

For this, I promised anyone who let me know they'd nominated me a spot in the dedication so hopefully even if Amazon don't pick it up they'll still want to buy copies to see their names


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine Hayton said:


> For this, I promised anyone who let me know they'd nominated me a spot in the dedication so hopefully even if Amazon don't pick it up they'll still want to buy copies to see their names


Clever, clever Katherine! I've been thinking through these approaches to the email list today since you wrote about it, Lexi. I have a fairly small one, at 91 subscribers so far, but I don't have anything published yet, so that's pretty good, I think. My first sixty subs were folks who knew me, almost all of them, and I sent a series of eight newsletters spaced about 10 days apart, to keep their interest in Rosette's journal. But as more distant folk joined up, especially during the Scout campaign, I became more hesitant, and I altered my follow-up. Right now it's waiting for the Kindle Scout verdict, and then I think I'm going to go to every two weeks or so, as I more fully develop my author self and keep up their interest in all things Rosette and beyond.

Lexi, I "get it" about your idea of maintaining a kind of professional success aura with your list members, but I think I'd suffer Katherine's experience of having people lose touch with my work if I wrote more infrequently (which my writing will necessitate since I'm not writing a quick series). I have an incentive worked in to the back of this novel for a follow-up of two letters Rosette wrote to a magazine in her 60s--folks who sign up on the email list will get a copy of those, and then I'll have them for when I have other things to offer.

Thanks for the opportunity to muse through these things!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow. First Bowie, now Alan Rickman.

It's funny how things go. I am tiptoeing up on being sixty years old in about two and half years from now and I have noticed the change in the atmosphere. My heroes pass away. I glance at the obituaries these days and am less and less surprised at seeing faces I knew peppered amongst those dry tombstone columns. More than ever it is important to write something down - every day - just to nail down thought. Years and mileage sober one's perception of life. At the same time I am looking forward to hitting that big 6-0 mark when I will qualify for my Canada Pension Plan.

That's the spirit, eh? In every cloud, a Kinder-egg surprise.

Ah well - at least I have got the day off today.



Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

8 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
14 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
14 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
20 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
21 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
21 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
27 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
28 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy

If I have missed anyone let me know by posting your link on this thread. I check the thread daily.

GOOD LUCK SARAH & MICHELLE! BREAK A FONT!


----------



## sarahdalton

Well it's all over! I'm in the review stage. This is going to be the worst bit. I'm dreading any email coming from Amazon as it's likely to give me palpitations! 

My final stats (apologies, I'm on my partner's laptop and I can't find print screen)

H&T 470 hours out of 720. I had 5 days of not being in it and a few where I was only in for a few hours.

2k views. My biggest spike was 200 views on Christmas Day, which was when I sent out an Email to my mailing list with a free short story in it. I had a better response from my mailing than usual because of the short story. 

External views 60% and internal views 40%. This is what I'm most worried about. I think the newsletter on Christmas Day skewed my result (it went from nearly 50/50 to 65/35 overnight) so I hope they take that into consideration. 

Good luck Michele and everyone else still in review! I'm going to be following Steve's list and saving and nominating everyone still in! Good luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

sarahdalton said:


> H&T 470 hours out of 720. I had 5 days of not being in it and a few where I was only in for a few hours.
> 
> 2k views. My biggest spike was 200 views on Christmas Day, which was when I sent out an Email to my mailing list with a free short story in it. I had a better response from my mailing than usual because of the short story.
> 
> External views 60% and internal views 40%. This is what I'm most worried about. I think the newsletter on Christmas Day skewed my result (it went from nearly 50/50 to 65/35 overnight) so I hope they take that into consideration.


Welcome to the other world, Sarah.  I think your biggest day (which was one of my two smallest!) definitely shows the power of your loyal readers, and they will pay attention to that at KS, I expect. Strong showing!


----------



## authorkcfinn

I've got all the new campaigns bookmarked ready for support when the time comes  
My stats have shifted up to 42% Int /58% Ext these last two days, so I'm going to try and cool down the external traffic for a day or two and hope that internal nominations keep me bubbling over until then. I'd like to stay on the hot list just for visibility's sake, even if the list doesn't appear to mean anything to the scouts themselves. 

Cindy - no news yet? How many days have they kept you waiting now?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

authorkcfinn said:


> Cindy - no news yet? How many days have they kept you waiting now?


Nope. The 9th was my last day (Saturday) but they record it as the 10th, so today makes just five days--five long days! And Kimberly is a day longer . . .


----------



## Michele Roper

Good Morning,

"Excuse me, is that chair taken? It's not. Thank you."

Sitting down, in the Kindle Scout review waiting  room.  Good to see everyone.  

The campaign ends.  Now, the long wait begins, but I'm in good company. 

Good luck, Sarah. You ran an amazing campaign. 

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michele Roper said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> "Excuse me, is that chair taken? It's not. Thank you."
> 
> Sitting down, in the Kindle Scout review waiting room. Good to see everyone.
> 
> The campaign ends. Now, the long wait begins, but I'm in good company.
> 
> Good luck, Sarah. You ran an amazing campaign.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone.


Glad for some company, Michele, but I hope I won't be here too much longer!  Welcome . . .


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

On this week's Arm Cast: Dead Sexy Horror Podcast, two great interviews and one great host! Armand Rosamilia chats with (fellow) Kindle Scout contract winner RE Carr for another inside scoop on the program. Then he talks with horror author Nicole Cushing, who had a breakout 2015 and it's only going to get better for 2016.

http://www.projectiradio.com/arm-cast-podcast-episode-85-carr-and-cushing/


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Glad for some company, Michele, but I hope I won't be here too much longer!  Welcome . . .


So if this week follows any kind of trend from last week, you and Kimberly should be getting news today! Excited for you both


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

N.Luckourt said:


> So if this week follows any kind of trend from last week, you and Kimberly should be getting news today! Excited for you both


So do you see that they try to wrap things up on Fridays? Ack! And Oh, Good! So conflicted . . .


----------



## AliceS

Authorkcfinn - Loved the sample! It really sucked me in and that isn't a story I would normally choose.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So do you see that they try to wrap things up on Fridays? Ack! And Oh, Good! So conflicted . . .


Yes, I ended Sunday night and so did kishsquared. One of the ones selected also ended then. Tamara was that weekend and another one that was selected as well. We all found out early evening at different times on Friday. I remember thinking I didn't know if I could make it through the weekend...lol


----------



## N.Luckourt

sarahdalton said:


> Well it's all over! I'm in the review stage. This is going to be the worst bit. I'm dreading any email coming from Amazon as it's likely to give me palpitations!
> 
> My final stats (apologies, I'm on my partner's laptop and I can't find print screen)
> 
> H&T 470 hours out of 720. I had 5 days of not being in it and a few where I was only in for a few hours.
> 
> 2k views. My biggest spike was 200 views on Christmas Day, which was when I sent out an Email to my mailing list with a free short story in it. I had a better response from my mailing than usual because of the short story.
> 
> External views 60% and internal views 40%. This is what I'm most worried about. I think the newsletter on Christmas Day skewed my result (it went from nearly 50/50 to 65/35 overnight) so I hope they take that into consideration.
> 
> Good luck Michele and everyone else still in review! I'm going to be following Steve's list and saving and nominating everyone still in! Good luck!


Good luck to you and Michele!


----------



## KGGiarratano

I've been a slave to my laptop and refresh key all week. I need news, good or bad.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

N.Luckourt said:


> Yes, I ended Sunday night and so did kishsquared. One of the ones selected also ended then. Tamara was that weekend and another one that was selected as well. We all found out early evening at different times on Friday. I remember thinking I didn't know if I could make it through the weekend...lol


A-tremble here . . . But I'm determined to work on a little writing project to keep myself occupied--at the computer! ;-)


----------



## JalexM

Didn't make the H&T list on my first day 
Posted on twitter yesterday, facebook today and both of those combined only have 150 people. 
Still saving my 300 person mailinglist for mid way through.


----------



## authorkcfinn

AliceS said:


> Authorkcfinn - Loved the sample! It really sucked me in and that isn't a story I would normally choose.


Thank you so much Alice  It's attracting quite a lot of interest, so I think I'll have an audience for it either way after the scout campaign. Of course, the advance would be lovely to lift me out the post-Christmas bankruptcy....


----------



## sarahdalton

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Welcome to the other world, Sarah.  I think your biggest day (which was one of my two smallest!) definitely shows the power of your loyal readers, and they will pay attention to that at KS, I expect. Strong showing!


Thanks Cindy! I wasn't sure whether YA readers would also read psychological thrillers, but I think most of my readers are adults so there's probably more crossover than expected!

Here's hoping you get out of limbo soon!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Loving Legion Lost!! It's a great read.


----------



## Dmalcs

Hey everyone. I've been away from here for quite a while since my campaign ended in November, then I had to get through nano. It's interesting to see so many new faces on the blog- and Steve. I still haven't released my novel yet. I decided that since it's my first one to publish, I should make sure that it's as good as I can possibly make it. Unfortunately, that means that I'm losing a lot of the boost that my campaign might have given. We'll see what happens.

Excited to read "Dirty Deeds", and I have some catching up to do with nominations. 

Good luck to those who are waiting. Hopefully they won't drag you out for too long.


----------



## KGGiarratano

*Refreshes email, refreshes email, refreshes email* 
I'm trying to consider that Amazon is in Seattle (right?) so news could some anytime between now and 9pm EST. Or later. They're workaholics over at Amazon.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> *Refreshes email, refreshes email, refreshes email*
> I'm trying to consider that Amazon is in Seattle (right?) so news could some anytime between now and 9pm EST. Or later. They're workaholics over at Amazon.


I'm so hoping for news for you both!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Me too -- if only to be put out of my misery.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> Me too -- if only to be put out of my misery.


Has anyone ever found out on a weekend? Also, did someone note KS operates out of NY?


----------



## KGGiarratano

KS operates out of NY? Well then, it's past working hours.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

N.Luckourt said:


> Has anyone ever found out on a weekend? Also, did someone note KS operates out of NY?


I know of 2 that have heard on a weekend- I am pretty sure that James Sumner was accepted on a Saturday and I know another that was rejected on a Saturday. I don't know how you and Cindy are sitting at the computer... and not drinking.... lol... or are you haha


----------



## KGGiarratano

I had a Guinness. 

Thinking a response tonight is a no-go. Tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> I had a Guinness.
> 
> Thinking a response tonight is a no-go. Tomorrow perhaps?


Probably so. I remember Paul found out after 7 EST but he's the only one I can recall. Good move on the Guinness


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

N.Luckourt said:


> Probably so. I remember Paul found out after 7 EST but that's the only one I can recall. Good move on the Guinness


I've been lurking here all day. I feel like we're like the sages of old, trying to divine something from birds' bones.


----------



## KGGiarratano

My husband is sick of me talking about Kindle Scout.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I've been lurking here all day. I feel like we're like the sages of old, trying to divine something from birds' bones.


Lol... I feel for you guys. It was so recent that I remember how awful the waiting period was. Maybe tomorrow will be the day.

On a completely unrelated subject, do any of you use formatting companies or someone in particular? I have my print version ready to go in Createspace but the paragraph spacing has held me up. I'm not sure what I'm doing in Word that is causing it. I even used the template they provide. I'd really like to use someone that returns the Word doc- that is all I really need. The cover etc. was no problem.


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:


> Lol... I feel for you guys. It was so recent that I remember how awful the waiting period was. Maybe tomorrow will be the day.
> 
> On a completely unrelated subject, do any of you use formatting companies or someone in particular? I have my print version ready to go in Createspace but the paragraph spacing has held me up. I'm not sure what I'm doing in Word that is causing it. I even used the template they provide. I'd really like to use someone that returns the Word doc- that is all I really need. The cover etc. was no problem.


what's up with your paragraph spacing? I did my own but I didn't use word. i formatted in scrivener and then exported to open office. I don't mind taking a look at it but if it's something weird with Word, I might not be able to help.


----------



## N.Luckourt

tamaraheiner said:


> what's up with your paragraph spacing? I did my own but I didn't use word. i formatted in scrivener and then exported to open office. I don't mind taking a look at it but if it's something weird with Word, I might not be able to help.


Thank you Tamara. A friend of mine who edits was able to guide me through it tonight. It took a while but I'm about to upload to Createspace and hope that it's all okay now. Do you use Scrivener for your ebooks as well? I was thinking there must be some step I've missed throughout this process because it's been tough.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Yeah I use scrivener for the Ebooks too. It's great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

G-O-O-O-D MORNING KINDLE SCOUT!!!
(in my best Robin Williams voice)

So I was doing my laundry yesterday and the washer is happily going KACHUNKACHUNKACHUNK and all of a sudden the washer doesn't work. Again. Dang it. Only this time it isn't just the spin cycle that is futzing up - but every darn thing seems to be broken.

It's okay. I keep my cool. I do not panic. I check the breaker but the breaker is fine. I check the plug but the plug looks fine, too. I remind myself that I am a man of technical skill.

So I call up the repairman. The dispatcher asks me if I have called Sears yet. No I haven't. Well, she says, seeing that the machine is still under warranty you ought to call them first.

I'm fine. I keep my cool. I thank her and I call up Sears and I get that straightened out and then I call back the repairman's dispatcher and give her the service number and we set up an appointment for Tuesday morning.

So my wife comes home from work and I tell her after we've had our supper. It's a good supper - turkey hash with veggies. I'm trying to watch my weight a bit.

After supper I break the news to her.

"The washer is broken again. Nothing works on it this time."

"Did you check the breaker?" she asks. "Did you check the plug?"

"I checked the breaker," I assure her. "I am a man of technical skills. I checked the plug too."

"Did you wiggle the plug?" she asks.

"No," I admit. "I did not think to wiggle the plug."

So I go downstairs to the laundry room and I wiggle the plug and try the button again.

KACHUNKACHUNKACHUNK...

I tell you - it's pretty bad when a fellow needs to be reminded to wiggle his plug once in a while...


So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

7 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
13 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
13 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
19 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
20 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
20 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
26 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
27 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

And remember - don't forget to wiggle your plug.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I always enjoy these snippets from your life, Steve. You have a clever wife.


----------



## authorkcfinn

KGGiarratano said:


> Loving Legion Lost!! It's a great read.


Thank you for that KG! It's great to know people are actually reading the extract 
So you think you won't get any news now over the weekend? So sorry for your agony! And you too Cindy!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> I always enjoy these snippets from your life, Steve. You have a clever wife.


She can't be that clever - she married me!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Another day, no email from Kindle Scout. At least today I will be able to distract myself with a meeting of my writing group in another town, and then I think I need a trip to Target. 

Hang in there, limbo friends! Keep getting the word out about your books, Scoutees! Everybody be awesome!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Another day, no email from Kindle Scout. At least today I will be able to distract myself with a meeting of my writing group in another town, and then I think I need a trip to Target.
> 
> Hang in there, limbo friends! Keep getting the word out about your books, Scoutees! Everybody be awesome!


Same boat. Going to continue work on my cozy mystery.


----------



## JalexM

Well, three days in and I haven't made the H&T list.   And that is with my current marketing skills. Which is why I'm not gonna spam my friends and fan base about it if the initial push couldn't get me to the list. Still saving the mailing list until half way through. 
I gonna plan my contingency plan just in case I don't get picked even though the list doesn't matter as much as some first thought.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JalexM said:


> Well, three days in and I haven't made the H&T list.  And that is with my current marketing skills. Which is why I'm not gonna spam my friends and fan base about it if the initial push couldn't get me to the list. Still saving the mailing list until half way through.
> I gonna plan my contingency plan just in case I don't get picked even though the list doesn't matter as much as some first thought.


There's 131 books on the site right now, 17 on Hot and Trending. So to get on H & T, one has to get more nominations than the other 114 books, and I think that's getting harder, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> There's 131 books on the site right now, 17 on Hot and Trending. So to get on H & T, one has to get more nominations than the other 114 books, and I think that's getting harder, though I could be wrong.


Lexi, is that 131 separate books? Many are counted in multiple lists (YA romantic sci fi fantasy thrillers that happen to be literature/fiction) and I had a hard time figuring out just how many were up there at any given time.

I had an encouraging session with my critique group today -- they really liked my 600-word rushed first draft of a concept scene for my follow-up novel, _Solomon_. Yay!


----------



## KGGiarratano

I was really hoping today was the day to get some news. I'm starting to feel like we'll never find out.


----------



## tamaraheiner

KGGiarratano said:


> I was really hoping today was the day to get some news. I'm starting to feel like we'll never find out.


Just hang in there. I think it's a really good sign that they're taking so long, even if it's agony waiting.


----------



## KishSquared

Hang in there, Kim/Cindy! There's light on the other side 

I wrote 10,000 words this week, and it feels GOOD.  First new writing since pre-KindleScout (September!).  Pass or fail, life will get back to normal soon!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Update at 12:15 a.m. - Prometheus Returns and Caesar Honore have NOT been chosen for publication. Their campaigns closed the 14th, I believe. That's starting to feel promising, Kimberly. Perhaps we can at least tell ourselves we've made it hard for them to turn us down right away?!  (OR maybe that we got assigned to slow/busy folks for our reviews . . .  )


----------



## blancheking

updated with votes  gl guys!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Update at 12:15 a.m. - Prometheus Returns and Caesar Honore have NOT been chosen for publication. Their campaigns closed the 14th, I believe. That's starting to feel promising, Kimberly. Perhaps we can at least tell ourselves we've made it hard for them to turn us down right away?! (OR maybe that we got assigned to slow/busy folks for our reviews . . .  )


eek this is exciting!!!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Lexi, is that 131 separate books? Many are counted in multiple lists (YA romantic sci fi fantasy thrillers that happen to be literature/fiction) and I had a hard time figuring out just how many were up there at any given time.


Cindy, I hadn't thought of that! So the total is much smaller? Not sure I want to spend the time finding the actual number...

EDIT: I did a quick rather rough recount, and there are currently no more than 92 books on Kindle Scout - possibly a few less if I've counted the odd one twice.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

KishSquared said:


> I wrote 10,000 words this week, and it feels GOOD. First new writing since pre-KindleScout (September!). Pass or fail, life will get back to normal soon!


That's the spirit. I'm finally getting back to work this week too. Been putting off starting on my recently edited novel since before I started this endeveur. I can't wait.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It snowed all last night - so this morning I will grab a quick breakfast before going out to shovel. It doesn't look to be too heavy a snowfall so that is something to be thankful for. I am also thankful that the heating cables I installed on the roof back in the spring seem to be doing the trick in eliminating ice dams.I wish I could have installed them around the roof completely - so depending on how much snow falls over the next couple of months I might still have to climb up onto the roof and shovel it off - but it is still gives me a giddy pleasure to know that the couple of hundred bucks that the heating cables cost me actually appears to be doing the trick.

(in my best Sally Fields voice)
"I'm handy! I am REALLY handy!"

Growing up in Canada I have learned to try and gracefully accept the fact that I must shovel. For many years I really took pleasure in seeing how fast I could clear the sidewalk and driveway. I was proud of myself for taking the time to make certain that the sidewalk around our property was clear enough for a walker or a wheelchair to maneuver. We have older folk in our neighborhood and I was never satisfied until the walk was bare to the sidewalk. I throw salt copiously and with consideration. However, this year - in consideration of my own personal safety I have traded in my big snow scoop for a smaller shovel blade. It takes a little longer to shovel off the sidewalk, but it is a little easier on my back.

Funny story. During last week's snowstorm I went out and shoveled JUST before my wife went off to work.

It happens that she works in cardiac care at one of our city's hospitals.

The first thing she heard that morning when she got to work was somebody saying "Well, we've just got our third snow shoveller down."

She phoned home immediately.

"Are you okay? Are you feeling any pain? Should I call an ambulance?"

"I'm fine. No pain. Don't call the ambulance, I'm just eating my dinner."


So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

6 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
12 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
12 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
18 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
19 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
19 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
25 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
26 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

I've got an evening shift in the Skinner-box-cubicle-farm - so everybody else try and have a happy Sunday.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> Cindy, I hadn't thought of that! So the total is much smaller? Not sure I want to spend the time finding the actual number...
> 
> EDIT: I did a quick rather rough recount, and there are currently no more than 92 books on Kindle Scout - possibly a few less if I've counted the odd one twice.


Lexi, I'm happy to outsource the OCD clerical work!  Thank you!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Growing up in Canada I have learned to try and gracefully accept the fact that I must shovel. For many years I really took pleasure in seeing how fast I could clear the sidewalk and driveway. I was proud of myself for taking the time to make certain that the sidewalk around our property was clear enough for a walker or a wheelchair to maneuver. We have older folk in our neighborhood and I was never satisfied until the walk was bare to the sidewalk. I throw salt copiously and with consideration. However, this year - in consideration of my own personal safety I have traded in my big snow scoop for a smaller shovel blade. It takes a little longer to shovel off the sidewalk, but it is a little easier on my back.
> 
> Funny story. During last week's snowstorm I went out and shoveled JUST before my wife went off to work.


Steve, thanks for the daily entertainment--great writing practice, you know! I hope you're having a bit easier snow burden this milder winter--it's making a big difference down here in Western PA (about 80 miles south of Erie). We're at the very end of a lake-effect snow belt, and my husband hasn't had much chance yet to try out our new tractor/snow blade (we have over 200 feet of wide rural gravel drive).


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Update at 12:15 a.m. - Prometheus Returns and Caesar Honore have NOT been chosen for publication. Their campaigns closed the 14th, I believe. That's starting to feel promising, Kimberly. Perhaps we can at least tell ourselves we've made it hard for them to turn us down right away?! (OR maybe that we got assigned to slow/busy folks for our reviews . . .  )


I feel bad for the authors, but at least there's some movement in KS. Interesting that decisions are made so late at night. I wonder what that's about.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> I feel bad for the authors, but at least there's some movement in KS. Interesting that decisions are made so late at night. I wonder what that's about.


I've seen it a couple of times--when things switched over at midnight. I think some of the "quick decisions" tick over at the 48-hour mark, so they are perhaps pre-loaded? Those two books finished at midnight the 14th and were announced just after midnight the 16th.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I've seen it a couple of times--when things switched over at midnight. I think some of the "quick decisions" tick over at the 48-hour mark, so they are perhaps pre-loaded? Those two books finished at midnight the 14th and were announced just after midnight the 16th.


That seems very likely. Good deduction, Cindy.


----------



## JalexM

KGGiarratano said:


> I feel bad for the authors, but at least there's some movement in KS. Interesting that decisions are made so late at night. I wonder what that's about.


They're based in the pacific time zone so it was only around 9 when the emails went out. But still a late decision.


----------



## KGGiarratano

JalexM said:


> They're based in the pacific time zone so it was only around 9 when the emails went out. But still a late decision.


Someone on the thread thought KS was based out of NYC.


----------



## JalexM

KGGiarratano said:


> Someone on the thread thought KS was based out of NYC.


Don't know where to find out, but I'm just basing it on that amazon hq is in Seattle.
For example there was a prime sell that started at 9pm pacific on friday, but that is still midnight on the east coast but they still use Pacific time.
The emails are probably automated to a certain extent.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Stopping by, finally, after a week away.  I started a new job Monday, one day after getting my KS rejection email.  It was great, actually, to put mental distance between me and the campaign by focusing on the new gig.

Thrilled to see Kim and Cindy are still under review.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## authorkcfinn

KGGiarratano said:


> Someone on the thread thought KS was based out of NYC.


I'd agree with that, seeing as when you look at your campaign updated stats, it states 'Last updated	January 17, 2016 5:20 AM *EST*'.
So I reckon if they're operating on EST, they could well be New York. 
If the responses are automated to release at midnight, that might mean terrifying news for some people tonight. Fingers crossed girls! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## KGGiarratano

I don't think they're automated to go out at midnight since my friend said she got her acceptance email between 3 and 5pm. I just want to know -- be it good or bad (preferably good), but just.let.me.know.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

I said I thought SOME responses are automated to go out with the change of candidates at midnight--and it makes sense if they've already decided not to go forward with a particular book during its campaign, to just set up the message to go out at the 48-hour mark after the close. Believe me, I've paid attention to when some of the other notices go out--4-something, 5-something p.m., 8 p.m. . . .


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

They are based in Seattle and the Kindle Scout team all works there, so everything is on Pacific Standard Time when they do anything. 

Armand


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Whew! I've just submitted,_ Son of Justice_, my latest to Kindle Scout. Usually, at this point in the writing process, I'm self-pubbing to Amazon, Apple, Kobo, B&N and Smashwords, so this is new path for me. I've been following this thread for awhile now, and have gotten some good advice.

There are some talented writers here. From the emails that have already landed in my inbox, I know a few of the folks I've nominated have gotten selected, and others haven't. I want to wish everyone who's still going through the process all the best!

Now, I just need to wait for my submission to be approved... the game has begun!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Now, I just need to wait for my submission to be approved... the game has begun!


Welcome, Steven! This is a nice place to hang out through the campaign, and beyond!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Welcome, Steven! This is a nice place to hang out through the campaign, and beyond!


Thanks, Cindy! Good luck with your campaign. Hopefully, you'll hear positive word soon!


----------



## KGGiarratano

I was stalking authors on Facebook to see when they posted their acceptance -- to see how long it took to get word. Even I'm sick of myself.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> I was stalking authors on Facebook to see when they posted their acceptance -- to see how long it took to get word. Even I'm sick of myself.


I remember how awful it was and I only had to wait until Friday. I feel for you both.  Hopefully, you will get some news soon.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Today was day 9 for me.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> Today was day 9 for me.


And tomorrow is MLKJr's observed birthday, so I expect perhaps no activity . . .


----------



## KGGiarratano

According to that NYT article, people at Amazon are expected to work a lot. I don't think MLK Day matters.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> And tomorrow is MLKJr's observed birthday, so I expect perhaps no activity . . .


I was scared to mention that...hopefully it won't prolong the wait.

Expert Witness has been published. The Kindle version is on Amazon now:

http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Witness-Romantic-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B01AR21J96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453083409&sr=8-1&keywords=nicole+luckourt

I will keep everyone posted on if sales data moves when KS sends out the email that it is available. Keeping fingers crossed that the marketing in December ends up being a positive thing despite the outcome.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

N.Luckourt said:


> I was scared to mention that...hopefully it won't prolong the wait.
> 
> Expert Witness has been published. The Kindle version is on Amazon now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Witness-Romantic-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B01AR21J96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453083409&sr=8-1&keywords=nicole+luckourt
> 
> I will keep everyone posted on if sales data moves when KS sends out the email that it is available. Keeping fingers crossed that the marketing in December ends up being a positive thing despite the outcome.


Congratulations, Nicole!


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:


> I was scared to mention that...hopefully it won't prolong the wait.
> 
> Expert Witness has been published. The Kindle version is on Amazon now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Witness-Romantic-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B01AR21J96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453083409&sr=8-1&keywords=nicole+luckourt
> 
> I will keep everyone posted on if sales data moves when KS sends out the email that it is available. Keeping fingers crossed that the marketing in December ends up being a positive thing despite the outcome.


yes let us know! And congrats!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - I've got the morning to myself and I intend to get some writing done. I'm just working on the final polish of KELPIE DREAMS. Unfortunately, the boss asked me if I could work extra hours this week - and I am so broke that I grabbed at the opportunity - so it is going to be a rather short morning in that I am having breakfast at about 6:30am and then dinner at about 11am and then hopping a bus by noontime to get to work.

So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

5 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
11 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
11 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
17 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
18 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
18 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
24 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
25 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Good luck with the new release, Nicole.

Good luck with your own Kindle Scout Campaign, Steven and welcome to the thread. Make sure you post a link to your campaign once it goes live and I will get it onto the High Exulted List.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Whew! I've just submitted,_ Son of Justice_, my latest to Kindle Scout.


You don't know what you're getting yourself into here Steven  The agony, the pressure, the constant ache of eyes and fingertips from overuse of social media... Welcome to the cave!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

http://devour.com/video/painting-in-the-dark/

Above--Inspiration
Shared by my friend Sarah Hempel Irani, an amazing sculptor who has been trying writing, too: http://www.clayandchisel.com/


----------



## Erinm128

Congratulations,  Nicole! Good luck to everyone who is still in the game with me. I did a fivver social media blitz, we'll see how that goes. To those of you waiting to hear from, Kindle, hang in there. Write, read, live, and know that you did the best you could in your campaign. Have a good day, everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaretWirth

5 days left!! My campaign views have dropped into the single digits the last few days. I think for the last few days I'll give it another solid push, see if I can spike it up. I'd love to get to 1k views (at 780 now), but we'll see. Not overly hopeful at this point about the whole thing, but I suppose it's anybody's game.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Heart lurched when I received an email from KS about Nicole's book! Congrats, Nicole! Off to borrow with my KU subscription.


----------



## Erinm128

GaretWirth said:


> 5 days left!! My campaign views have dropped into the single digits the last few days. I think for the last few days I'll give it another solid push, see if I can spike it up. I'd love to get to 1k views (at 780 now), but we'll see. Not overly hopeful at this point about the whole thing, but I suppose it's anybody's game.


Can I suggest doing a guest appearance on someone's blog? That seems to have helped me more than anything else. It is still anyone's game, Garet. There are two great writers who had amazing campaigns still waiting to hear back, and there are people who went through here who are amazing writers that have had less than stellar campaigns who got picked. There are also some great writers who didn't get chosen, but some of them have said it still turned out to be a good experience. Just take the time to remember that you wrote a book. And then you took the chance on Scout. Hundreds of people have seen that book here, and that can only help.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> Heart lurched when I received an email from KS about Nicole's book! Congrats, Nicole! Off to borrow with my KU subscription.


Thank you! I had completely forgotten about that feeling when a KS email comes through. I'm sorry for that- I should have sent out a warning, but they actually sent the email pretty quickly (I contacted them yesterday evening).

And I was just thinking this morning that now you, Cindy, Sarah and Michele will all be waiting for news this upcoming week. Hoping the next few days will be full of celebration


----------



## sarahdalton

KGGiarratano said:


> Heart lurched when I received an email from KS about Nicole's book! Congrats, Nicole! Off to borrow with my KU subscription.


Mine too!

Congrats Nicole! I've been wanting to try reading romantic suspense for a while. Think I might start with your book.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I said I thought SOME responses are automated to go out with the change of candidates at midnight--and it makes sense if they've already decided not to go forward with a particular book during its campaign, to just set up the message to go out at the 48-hour mark after the close. Believe me, I've paid attention to when some of the other notices go out--4-something, 5-something p.m., 8 p.m. . . .


Stepped away for a few days to reorganize my life post campaign! I've seen two patterns- that 48 hour (seemingly automated email) that goes out at about 12:15 am (EST) - with both results- negative and positive ... and the other is about 5:15 PM EST- on a business day (Tamara and I) . I have not seen much deviation from that (based on what others have posted) Redeeming Paula (still shocked) was one of the 5:15 PM updates. It's hard to say. I strongly feel that they are working from a 'list' just like any traditional publisher. As for Cindy and Kimberly- yikes! This has been a long wait! I hope that means that if KS didn't want you that maybe they've sent you over to one of their other labels! Sarah's wait has to be a little unnerving at this point too. Hang in there... no news must be (somewhat) good news!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

N.Luckourt said:


> I was scared to mention that...hopefully it won't prolong the wait.
> 
> Expert Witness has been published. The Kindle version is on Amazon now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Expert-Witness-Romantic-Suspense-Novel-ebook/dp/B01AR21J96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453083409&sr=8-1&keywords=nicole+luckourt
> 
> I will keep everyone posted on if sales data moves when KS sends out the email that it is available. Keeping fingers crossed that the marketing in December ends up being a positive thing despite the outcome.


I got the email today... best of luck with sales... I will scoot over and get a copy! Lord knows when I will have time to read- but will take a minute and order to hopefully get your first week of sales a boost!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

New Heart Attack Warning, Michele and Kimberly and Sarah--they've rearranged the Your Past Nominations page to show the Selected for Publication items first.  Just warnin' ya . . .

And it's cute that FOREVER is the first item in my Selected for Publication list. Yes, it does seem like forever!

Jumpy in Western Pennsylvania


----------



## authorkcfinn

Aside from having anxiety about my own campaign progress, I'm now eagerly running back and forth here checking on other people's results too! You're infectious ladies


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi!

I stepped away from social media for a few days.  

Wow! Cindy and Kim, I can't believe you're still waiting. I know you can't believe you're still waiting. I hope you
hear something soon. 

Sarah, good luck. If this is the new Kindle Scout time frame to hear news, I guess we have several more days to go. 

I'm nominating the campaigns that are about to end according to Steve's list. 

Nicole, congrats on publishing Expert Witness. 

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## geronl

I got the EXPERT WITNESS notice too


----------



## KGGiarratano

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> New Heart Attack Warning, Michele and Kimberly and Sarah--they've rearranged the Your Past Nominations page to show the Selected for Publication items first. Just warnin' ya . . .
> 
> And it's cute that FOREVER is the first item in my Selected for Publication list. Yes, it does seem like forever!
> 
> Jumpy in Western Pennsylvania


HAHA! I noticed that and it confused me and I was all like, "whaa??" What's up with that?


----------



## CarmenShea

Hey guys,

Just joined the Kboards today, and was recommended this thread by another member. 

I've only had my book up on KindleScout for about five days now and I'm already freaking out with the waiting. I can only imagine it gets worse the closer to the end date you get! :S How are you guys managing it? 

Looking forward to interacting with you all! 
- Carmen


----------



## Katherine Hayton

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just joined the Kboards today, and was recommended this thread by another member.
> 
> I've only had my book up on KindleScout for about five days now and I'm already freaking out with the waiting. I can only imagine it gets worse the closer to the end date you get! :S How are you guys managing it?
> 
> Looking forward to interacting with you all!
> - Carmen


Welcome Carmen, glad you could make it! 
ps Are you hugging a carton of Irn-Bru?


----------



## CarmenShea

Katherine Hayton said:


> Welcome Carmen, glad you could make it!
> ps Are you hugging a carton of Irn-Bru?


Hey lovely! thanks again for the referral 
And yes I am! haha. I may or may not be a little bit addicted to the stuff? I'm super impressed you recognised it- have you tried it? So hard to find the diet version here in New Zealand though!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Okay, well I'm thinking we have to be notified tomorrow. Right? Right. 

Also, KBoards is going offline tomorrow at 1PST for maintenance and you know that's when we're all gonna get our news.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> Okay, well I'm thinking we have to be notified tomorrow. Right? Right.
> 
> Also, KBoards is going offline tomorrow at 1PST for maintenance and you know that's when we're all gonna get our news.


Well, they have through Friday on your contract terms, Kimberly, I think, and through Saturday on mine.

Welcome, Carmen! I need to take a look at your excerpt!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well, they have through Friday on your contract terms, Kimberly, I think, and through Saturday on mine.
> 
> Welcome, Carmen! I need to take a look at your excerpt!


Please do! And let me know what you think either way  
I take it from your reply you're waiting to hear back from KS now? How have you found the experience so far?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> Please do! And let me know what you think either way
> I take it from your reply you're waiting to hear back from KS now? How have you found the experience so far?


Waiting to hear back is crazy awful, though I go through days of relative tranquility. Today was that way, since I figured the government holiday would also apply at Amazon. But my, it's no fun! At least the waiting during the campaign is relieved with each day's statistics to study.


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Waiting to hear back is crazy awful, though I go through days of relative tranquility. Today was that way, since I figured the government holiday would also apply at Amazon. But my, it's no fun! At least the waiting during the campaign is relieved with each day's statistics to study.


Meep! How long have you been waiting now? How were your stats? I'm hearing that KS don't always take them into consideration to make their final decision but they must help, right? I'm finding the stats thing pretty scary though. Watching them go down then up a little then down again... and I'm only five days in! I'll be dying by the end of this XD


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> Meep! How long have you been waiting now? How were your stats? I'm hearing that KS don't always take them into consideration to make their final decision but they must help, right? I'm finding the stats thing pretty scary though. Watching them go down then up a little then down again... and I'm only five days in! I'll be dying by the end of this XD


I had great stats (96% of time on H&T, 23k views), though others have done better--and some of those have "won" and some have not. I wouldn't say it doesn't matter. As I see it, a really great book with average stats can win, but a lousy book with great stats cannot win. If you read the excerpts from the "winners" page you'll see that they're all solid books, in their own ways.

I really encourage you to take the hours it will take to back up and read the posts here. I'd go back to at least October. My campaign ended January 9th at midnight, and Kimberly's was the day before. Getting to be a long time now!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

authorkcfinn said:


> You don't know what you're getting yourself into here Steven  The agony, the pressure, the constant ache of eyes and fingertips from overuse of social media... Welcome to the cave!


Ha, thanks! Yeah, I've been taking it all in from the sidelines until now. My goal is to enjoy the ride as much as possible, without getting completely overrun by the process. Maybe that's wishful thinking, but it's what I'm shooting for.

Just heard back from Amazon today. My campaign for SoJ kicks off on the 20th!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I had great stats (96% of time on H&T, 23k views), though others have done better--and some of those have "won" and some have not. I wouldn't say it doesn't matter. As I see it, a really great book with average stats can win, but a lousy book with great stats cannot win. If you read the excerpts from the "winners" page you'll see that they're all solid books, in their own ways.
> 
> I really encourage you to take the hours it will take to back up and read the posts here. I'd go back to at least October. My campaign ended January 9th at midnight, and Kimberly's was the day before. Getting to be a long time now!


Oh yes! I didn't mean to imply that a 'lousy' book would win, just that a 'popular' book might not. I do agree that it really does all come down to the novel itself which I believe is why Amazon has the final say so. Meep. That must feel like an age ago now. Fingers crossed for you both that you hear good news soon!

And thanks for the heads up, will do!


----------



## blancheking

Good luck in selection guys  Fingers crossed!


----------



## sarahdalton

Has anyone noticed any movement at all? It seems like it's been ages since any rejections got sent out (although it's probably only been about two days, it just feels like an age).


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Tuesday. I had better get this out before they shut the power down on kboards.


So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

4 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
10 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
10 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
16 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
17 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
17 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
23 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
23 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
24 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

sarahdalton said:


> Has anyone noticed any movement at all? It seems like it's been ages since any rejections got sent out (although it's probably only been about two days, it just feels like an age).


Long holiday weekend, I guess. Sigh.

And Carmen, I probably should have added into my note to you that plenty of solid, fine books do NOT get chosen, as we are painfully aware. But those authors still have had some good exposure, a tutorial on marketing, and an opportunity (here) to get to know other Scoutees. And that is worth the whole ordeal!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Long holiday weekend, I guess. Sigh.
> 
> And Carmen, I probably should have added into my note to you that plenty of solid, fine books do NOT get chosen, as we are painfully aware. But those authors still have had some good exposure, a tutorial on marketing, and an opportunity (here) to get to know other Scoutees. And that is worth the whole ordeal!


I'm on pins and needles for you guys. I'm pretty sure 10 days can only mean good things.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

I received a survey today from Amazon, about my experience with Kindle Scout. I honestly didn't have the best things to say to them. I have been hesitant to post to the discussion, but I truly believe Kindld Scout hurt my pre-launch and release. I fatigued my social media, and I used all of my launch tactics on the program instead of the launch. My own fault, really. I also mentioned that it bothered me that rejections are cut-and-paste, with no explanation. Even a little explanation would be helpful, after spending a month promoting our books.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brandon Zenner said:


> I received a survey today from Amazon, about my experience with Kindle Scout. I honestly didn't have the best things to say to them. I have been hesitant to post to the discussion, but I truly believe Kindld Scout hurt my pre-launch and release. I fatigued my social media, and I used all of my launch tactics on the program instead of the launch. My own fault, really. I also mentioned that it bothered me that rejections are cut-and-paste, with no explanation. Even a little explanation would be helpful, after spending a month promoting our books.


Brandon, I'm so glad you (and we?) get a chance to respond to the program. I absolutely agree that an explanation would be helpful, something like, "If you try again, you will want to submit a manuscript with better editing," or "Although you ran a strong campaign in views and time on H&T, the content of your story is not what we envision for readers of Kindle Press books at this time." Although they may rule out many books in the first page or so of the blurb or the excerpt, they don't have so much throughput that they couldn't take a few moments to add a bit of personalization. Ah, well.

Although I've been wary of the "social fatigue" myself, I can also see how the follow-up emails from Amazon to Scouts can be a great opportunity (if the note from the author is written right) to gain some readers we might not otherwise have. Wasn't it your follow-up I commended the other day?  I'd love to get others' feedback on how post-Scout launches (Kindle Press or Indie, KSelect or wide) go compared to others. I think it was someone Armand interviewed on his podcast who had a fairly slow launch even with Kindle Press but felt he was building momentum . . . Data--I want data! (But hunches and anecdotes feed the need, too.)


----------



## KGGiarratano

Feedback is always helpful, but I'm finding to be less the norm. Plenty of literary agents request full manuscripts only to send back a form rejection.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Brandon, I'm so glad you (and we?) get a chance to respond to the program. I absolutely agree that an explanation would be helpful, something like, "If you try again, you will want to submit a manuscript with better editing," or "Although you ran a strong campaign in views and time on H&T, the content of your story is not what we envision for readers of Kindle Press books at this time." Although they may rule out many books in the first page or so of the blurb or the excerpt, they don't have so much throughput that they couldn't take a few moments to add a bit of personalization. Ah, well.
> 
> Although I've been wary of the "social fatigue" myself, I can also see how the follow-up emails from Amazon to Scouts can be a great opportunity (if the note from the author is written right) to gain some readers we might not otherwise have. Wasn't it your follow-up I commended the other day?  I'd love to get others' feedback on how post-Scout launches (Kindle Press or Indie, KSelect or wide) go compared to others. I think it was someone Armand interviewed on his podcast who had a fairly slow launch even with Kindle Press but felt he was building momentum . . . Data--I want data! (But hunches and anecdotes feed the need, too.)


Yes, you did commend my follow up email  thank you for that. I did receive about 12 responses, people who joined my email list. But that is all, the email they sent to the people who voted on my book didn't amount to any sales. And as far as them only reading a few pages and making a decision, it's fine to tell the person just that. I've received rejections from agents and publishers, stating, "The opening lines failed to impress me." It hurts hearing it, but the truth is the best, especially if you want to learn from the experience.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Brandon Zenner said:


> I received a survey today from Amazon, about my experience with Kindle Scout. I honestly didn't have the best things to say to them. I have been hesitant to post to the discussion, but I truly believe Kindld Scout hurt my pre-launch and release. I fatigued my social media, and I used all of my launch tactics on the program instead of the launch. My own fault, really. I also mentioned that it bothered me that rejections are cut-and-paste, with no explanation. Even a little explanation would be helpful, after spending a month promoting our books.


These are the exact things I said in my survey. I also said since they were going to reject me no matter how will my campaign went, I wish they would have done it from the beginning. I have totally regretted doing this. I wish I'd carried on with my original plan to self-publish, still believing the book was good enough to get picked up elsewhere but I was choosing to do it myself. All illusions busted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi Revellian

tamaraheiner said:


> These are the exact things I said in my survey. I also said since they were going to reject me no matter how will my campaign went, I wish they would have done it from the beginning. I have totally regretted doing this. I wish I'd carried on with my original plan to self-publish, still believing the book was good enough to get picked up elsewhere but I was choosing to do it myself. All illusions busted.


Tamara, none of us knows the process. It may well have been just one or two people at KS turning your book down. Having been a judge in quite different fields, I can say there is _always _an element of personal taste involved in making a selection. One of my favourite quotes is, _The race is not to the swift_. I never understood that saying as a child. I do now.


----------



## Brandon Zenner

tamaraheiner said:


> These are the exact things I said in my survey. I also said since they were going to reject me no matter how will my campaign went, I wish they would have done it from the beginning. I have totally regretted doing this. I wish I'd carried on with my original plan to self-publish, still believing the book was good enough to get picked up elsewhere but I was choosing to do it myself. All illusions busted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree with you more. This program hurt me more than it helped. Sorry, I know this is a cheerful thread, so I don't want to be a downer. But if would have benefited my career greater if I had not participated.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brandon Zenner said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. This program hurt me more than it helped. Sorry, I know this is a cheerful thread, so I don't want to be a downer. But if would have benefited my career greater if I had not participated.


I don't think this has to be a cheerful thread altogether--I think most folks here want to discuss all the ramifications and possibilities and hopes and disappointments and wins, too. At least I do!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Brandon Zenner said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. This program hurt me more than it helped. Sorry, I know this is a cheerful thread, so I don't want to be a downer. But if would have benefited my career greater if I had not participated.


These are my feelings too, LOL, I generally avoid saying too much because of how negatively I feel about this.


----------



## KishSquared

Yikes, 10 days?  I thought 6 days was bad, now it looks like a mercy kill.

My response to Amazon was more positive - I got a lot out of the experience, but I will never, ever do it again.  Primary reason is social media exhaustion - I just don't see it working if the first one was a bust, as the excitement surrounding it will be much lower.  I also told them I felt deceived as the program clearly favors established authors when I entered it thinking it was aimed at debut authors.  Finally, I also requested more transparency into the rejections - participating authors bust their butts over this and it's really a disservice to give rejections like they do.  Granted, those same authors will only get angry at reasons like "we don't think it will sell" or "your plot is crap" or "your social circles are too small", so it takes a balanced approach.

Hoping Cindy proves me wrong on the debut author thing


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KishSquared said:


> Yikes, 10 days? I thought 6 days was bad, now it looks like a mercy kill.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Hoping Cindy proves me wrong on the debut author thing


Thank you, Jeff! Ai yi yi! That's all I can say at the moment.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I am super duper frustrated not to have heard yet, though. I've been a slave to my email for 11 days.


----------



## authorkcfinn

This conversation is doing nothing for my motivation levels tonight!  
I just found out that I might still have a last-ditch shot at the PhD programme I had my heart set on getting, which now means I have two days to scrabble together a double application for tuition and funding, AND a full research proposal. Alongside writing. And teaching. And some book reviews. AND Kindle Scout.
You know that saying, 'when it rains, it pours'?
Oy....


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

authorkcfinn said:


> This conversation is doing nothing for my motivation levels tonight!
> I just found out that I might still have a last-ditch shot at the PhD programme I had my heart set on getting, which now means I have two days to scrabble together a double application for tuition and funding, AND a full research proposal. Alongside writing. And teaching. And some book reviews. AND Kindle Scout.
> You know that saying, 'when it rains, it pours'?
> Oy....


Congrats on the opportunity!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

If it cheers anybody up you're welcome to watch the Kindle Scout video I made this morning after getting sick of explaining what it is to everybody. Sit back and enjoy my hilarious New Zealand accent. 





And, I second Cindy that it's good to have everyone's views expressed on these boards. There's a lot of stuff out there talking about weighing the pros and cons of Kindle Scout which only deal with the contract vs self-publishing. If people are going into this they should do it with their eyes wide open to the (percentage-wise) likelihood of not coming out the other end with a publishing contract. My launches have been such disasters so far that I don't think I'll notice the difference either way, so I'm just excited they'll let a bunch of people know it's available. After they tell them they rejected it. Hmmm. Too late now.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

authorkcfinn said:


> This conversation is doing nothing for my motivation levels tonight!
> 
> Oy....


Ugh. Agreed. My campaign starts tomorrow and the past couple of pages have me wondering if this was the right move. Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?

I'm going into this with (what I think are) lowered expectations, and a determination to not get super-absorbed by the process. I've also made a personal commitment to limit my activity with the marketing side of things. I'll send out an email blast initially, then follow up with one or two Facebook prods. But that's it. I'm not going to exhaust myself or my network pushing this. I've done well self-pubbing to date, and I'm not afraid to return to those roots, if needed.

On a positive note, I've been meaning to look into MailChimp for some time now, but never made the effort. Well, this afternoon I did... and I'm loving it. My mailing list is imported, I've created my first mail template, and am ready for kicking off my campaign tomorrow. So if nothing else goes well, I've still got this wonderful new tool in my toolbox!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steven L. Hawk said:


> On a positive note, I've been meaning to look into MailChimp for some time now, but made the effort. Well, this afternoon I did... and I'm loving it. My mailing list is imported, I've created my first mail template, and an ready for kicking off my campaign tomorrow. So if nothing else goes well, I've still got this wonderful new tool in my toolbox!


I love Mailchimp. It gives me a high five for sending out emails every time. No matter how many unsubscribes result.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine Hayton said:


> If it cheers anybody up you're welcome to watch the Kindle Scout video I made this morning after getting sick of explaining what it is to everybody. Sit back and enjoy my hilarious New Zealand accent.


Loved your movie, Katherine! ;-)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Katherine Hayton said:


> I love Mailchimp. It gives me a high five for sending out emails every time. No matter how many unsubscribes result.


I've been reading about it here on Kboards for years now. Finally dipping my toe into the water and I must agree, it's a wonderful tool. I should have made the personal investment of time a lot sooner.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Ugh. Agreed. My campaign starts tomorrow and the past couple of pages have me wondering if this was the right move. Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?
> 
> I'm going into this with (what I think are) lowered expectations, and a determination to not get super-absorbed by the process. I've also made a personal commitment to limit my activity with the marketing side of things. I'll send out an email blast initially, then follow up with one or two Facebook prods. But that's it. I'm not going to exhaust myself or my network pushing this. I've done well self-pubbing to date, and I'm not afraid to return to those roots, if needed.


Steven, I know KBoards is about to go down for a while, so I'm typing fast. I would suggest you consider waiting on your first promo effort until a day or two has gone by. You will have an automatic bump at the beginning with a new title, and I found myself wondering how much of my awesome first day (over 400 views) was attributable to that and how much to my promos on FB. If you don't get into H&T right away, then boost with your personal promos.

Just a possible strategy. I found it helpful to space out promos so I could tell what came from what.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I've been reading about it here on Kboards for years now. Finally dipping my toe into the water and I must agree, it's a wonderful tool. I should have made the personal investment of time a lot sooner.


I have the same sentiments, only it's about AWeber, and I started a few months ahead, as I tried to build up some interest in ROSETTE before publication (and before I knew Scout was a possibility for me).


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I have the same sentiments, only it's about AWeber, and I started a few months ahead, as I tried to build up some interest in ROSETTE before publication (and before I knew Scout was a possibility for me).


Thinking of all of you who are waiting for a decision. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news....today!


----------



## KGGiarratano

I give up! This is a sick, twisted game now.


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy Tuesday. I had better get this out before they shut the power down on kboards...


I love that you guys are all helping each other out here. Thanks for adding me to the list. And you can all count on my votes 



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Long holiday weekend, I guess. Sigh.
> 
> And Carmen, I probably should have added into my note to you that plenty of solid, fine books do NOT get chosen, as we are painfully aware. But those authors still have had some good exposure, a tutorial on marketing, and an opportunity (here) to get to know other Scoutees. And that is worth the whole ordeal!


Very true! My main motivation for signing up was obviously in the hopes of a publishing contract at the end, but either way it goes I also wanted the exposure- this being my first novel I thought it couldn't hurt to drum up some interest that might follow me onwards if I end up self-publishing. 
And you're right, the help that these boards provide and the opportunity to meet other people in the same position is something I'd never have had going this alone. It's easier in a way to talk about your excitement and worries with people going through the same thing. Most people in my day to day life don't exactly get the compulsive need to refresh the stats page every time I go online! 

So either way my campaign goes, I'm happy to be using it as a starting platform for my first novel!


----------



## Steve Vernon




----------



## sarahdalton

Heart attack warning - KDP are sending out their royalty Emails. 

Kim - it has to be a good sign that they've taken so long with your book. They must have read it three times by now!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Welcome, Carmen and good luck on your Kindle Scout entry. Don't waste the time freaking out - just get to work on Book 2 of your Amanzimtoti series. Everyday, throw a log onto the Kindle Scout promotional fires and then use that heat to hammer at the Book 2 forge and anvil.



So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

And be sure to let me know if I have missed anyone.

Updated List

3 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
9 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
9 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
15 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
16 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
16 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
22 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
22 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
23 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Testing . . .


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Testing . . .


You have passed.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> You have passed.


I WISH! I guess with the waiting it's either passed or passed over . . . and I'm about pass out waiting to hear from KS.

Better than passing on, I suppose . . .


----------



## etherme

Hey gang,

I thought I would chime in with my own (ongoing) Kindle Scout experience. I've been curious about Scout for a while now, and I'd recently finished a short novel-Resthaven-that I thought would be a good fit. I liked the idea of choosing my own cover, and I was OK with paying someone to professionally edit the book before I submitted.

So far, I feel my campaign has gone well. The trick, I've been told, is to stay in HOT & TRENDING as much as possible. On the first day it was REALLY tempting to e-mail all my contacts, but instead I made a 30-day spreadsheet and have been 'spacing out' contacting people/groups each day. I'm also doing periodic Facebook posts and Tweets.

Overall, the experience has been straightforward and positive. Some people may disagree with me on this point, but I like that readers are notified when the campaign is completed-even if the book isn't selected-as most authors will then self-publish the work, and another e-mail then is automatically sent to readers. Right there is a lot of direct marketing, which is great.

I hope this helps, and feel free to ask me any specific questions. The link to my campaign is below (for anyone interested).

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TM3J7M6NG8QN


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Erik, your book is on my list of three. I was taken with your depiction of Kaylee's horrid non-friend Jamie.

I think Kindle Scout is great - providing they pick one for a contract, that is . . .


----------



## etherme

Thanks so much, Lexi. Jamie was a blast to write! I currently have 2 teenager daughters, and I'm not sayin Jamie is based on one of their friends, but I also ain't sayin she's not . . .


----------



## sarahdalton

Looks like a YA paranormal novel just got selected. I think it ended after all of ours. 

Okay, now I'm tense!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

sarahdalton said:


> Looks like a YA paranormal novel just got selected. I think it ended after all of ours.
> 
> Okay, now I'm tense!


_The Girl Who Heard Demons_ - yes! That's my first nomination that's been picked.


----------



## KGGiarratano

It's great to see some movement on the KS site. 
Do most rejections go out at midnight? Has anyone gotten a rejection at other times of the day?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

etherme said:


> Overall, the experience has been straightforward and positive. Some people may disagree with me on this point, but I like that readers are notified when the campaign is completed--even if the book isn't selected--as most authors will then self-publish the work, and another e-mail then is automatically sent to readers. Right there is a lot of direct marketing, which is great.


Erik, welcome! I agree with your feelings about it, but I don't have my final verdict yet!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> It's great to see some movement on the KS site.
> Do most rejections go out at midnight? Has anyone gotten a rejection at other times of the day?


I'm pretty sure I saw one at 4:30 p.m. a while back . . .


----------



## GaretWirth

etherme said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I thought I would chime in with my own (ongoing) Kindle Scout experience. I've been curious about Scout for a while now, and I'd recently finished a short novel--Resthaven--that I thought would be a good fit. I liked the idea of choosing my own cover, and I was OK with paying someone to professionally edit the book before I submitted.
> 
> So far, I feel my campaign has gone well. The trick, I've been told, is to stay in HOT & TRENDING as much as possible. On the first day it was REALLY tempting to e-mail all my contacts, but instead I made a 30-day spreadsheet and have been 'spacing out' contacting people/groups each day. I'm also doing periodic Facebook posts and Tweets.
> 
> Overall, the experience has been straightforward and positive. Some people may disagree with me on this point, but I like that readers are notified when the campaign is completed--even if the book isn't selected--as most authors will then self-publish the work, and another e-mail then is automatically sent to readers. Right there is a lot of direct marketing, which is great.
> 
> I hope this helps, and feel free to ask me any specific questions. The link to my campaign is below (for anyone interested).
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TM3J7M6NG8QN


Nominated!

3 days left on mine -- I was actually in H&T yesterday for 16 hours despite not putting in too terribly much marketing effort in the last couple days, so that was kind of cool. I'm hoping for the last couple days I get some more exposure on the KS site and end on a high note.

I'm a little nervous about Tamara's experience with this, where if you don't get selected you have to then convince all your contacts to buy your not-good-enough-for-Amazon book. That makes self-publishing even harder, which is already plenty difficult.

Anyway, we'll see! My sister (finally) started reading Provenance and told me that she likes it quite a bit. Obviously my sister has to say that, but she clarified with a "not joking, I really like it!" so that buoyed my pride a little bit. I do think it's a fun book, so hopefully the KS team agrees!


----------



## etherme

Thanks so much Garet. I'll head over now and check out Provenance!


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> It's great to see some movement on the KS site.
> Do most rejections go out at midnight? Has anyone gotten a rejection at other times of the day?


I've only seen the early rejections go out then, never the ones that have been considered for over 48 hours.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Lexi Revellian said:


> _The Girl Who Heard Demons_ - yes! That's my first nomination that's been picked.


It does look like a good story! And her page says she's already a USA Today Bestselling author too.

And movement is good too! I'm excited for everyone who is waiting now!


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:


> It does look like a good story! And her page says she's already a USA Today Bestselling author too.
> 
> And movement is good too! I'm excited for everyone who is waiting now!


Janette is amazing. She is one of my favorite authors. I've loved everything of hers I've read and wondered why she isn't more well known. I knew the moment she decided to enter that she'd make it. Never any doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Luckourt

tamaraheiner said:


> Janette is amazing. She is one of my favorite authors. I've loved everything of hers I've read and wondered why she isn't more well known. I knew the moment she decided to enter that she'd make it. Never any doubt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to check it out and add it to my TBR list. It seems like a good move for her then too-- more exposure.


----------



## tamaraheiner

N.Luckourt said:



> I'll have to check it out and add it to my TBR list. It seems like a good move for her then too-- more exposure.


That must be why she did it. I'm not for sure but I think this is her first book not with a traditional publisher, though kindle press seems to be kind of halfway between traditional and indie publishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etherme

This might be a dumb question, but when I look at my book on the site, it's sometimes first on the list (when it's in Hot & Trending) and sometimes it's the last on the list. I can't decide if it just randomly changes, or if it's contingent upon how well the book is doing (at that moment). The latter makes sense, but at the same time, my book rarely changes placement in the subcategories of Mystery/Thriller/Suspense and Teen & Young Adult, so it makes me wonder.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TM3J7M6NG8QN


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

etherme said:


> This might be a dumb question, but when I look at my book on the site, it's sometimes first on the list (when it's in Hot & Trending) and sometimes it's the last on the list. I can't decide if it just randomly changes, or if it's contingent upon how well the book is doing (at that moment). The latter makes sense, but at the same time, my book rarely changes placement in the subcategories of Mystery/Thriller/Suspense and Teen & Young Adult, so it makes me wonder.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TM3J7M6NG8QN


I think we figured out that the order in H&T is random, switching around every hour, but the order within a category is USUALLY in date order, but it sometimes gets mixed up.


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> Welcome, Carmen and good luck on your Kindle Scout entry. Don't waste the time freaking out - just get to work on Book 2 of your Amanzimtoti series. Everyday, throw a log onto the Kindle Scout promotional fires and then use that heat to hammer at the Book 2 forge and anvil.


Thanks, Steve! Yeah. I'm making a point of only checking KS twice a day now. And I'm letting my Social Media rest for a few days from book news, lulling them into that false sense of security before I hit them again  ...as a result I've made some really good progress with book two and actually ended up plotting out another novel! So the break from freaking out has been more than productive.

From the sounds of things I'm better leaving that till after my campaign ends anyway! :S

::still got my fingers crossed for everyone waiting for news::


----------



## KGGiarratano

I just saw Sarah Dalton's book, Saving April, was selected! As she's in the UK -- I imagine she must be sleeping by now, but woot! I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Well, folks, I'm joining the ranks of the non-selected by Kindle Scout. At least they made me wait so long to hear that I'm mostly just relieved to have the final answer so I can get on with it. 

Thank you all for your encouragement and the wonderful helps you've shared, and best wishes to all still in the running!

You haven't gotten rid of me yet. I will be around for time to come.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well, folks, I'm joining the ranks of the non-selected by Kindle Scout. At least they made me wait so long to hear that I'm mostly just relieved to have the final answer so I can get on with it.
> 
> Thank you all for your encouragement and the wonderful helps you've shared, and best wishes to all still in the running!
> 
> You haven't gotten rid of me yet. I will be around for time to come.


You've got to be kidding! They made you wait how many days for that I'm so sorry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamela Keyes

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well, folks, I'm joining the ranks of the non-selected by Kindle Scout. At least they made me wait so long to hear that I'm mostly just relieved to have the final answer so I can get on with it.
> 
> Thank you all for your encouragement and the wonderful helps you've shared, and best wishes to all still in the running!
> 
> You haven't gotten rid of me yet. I will be around for time to come.


Cindy, I am so sorry. You've been such a terrific asset to this group, and you have a great attitude. I know your book will go far, even without KS!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ah dang, sorry to hear it Cindy.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well, folks, I'm joining the ranks of the non-selected by Kindle Scout. At least they made me wait so long to hear that I'm mostly just relieved to have the final answer so I can get on with it.
> 
> Thank you all for your encouragement and the wonderful helps you've shared, and best wishes to all still in the running!
> 
> You haven't gotten rid of me yet. I will be around for time to come.


I'm so sorry to hear this  But I know you will go on to do great things with Rosette.


----------



## N.Luckourt

KGGiarratano said:


> I just saw Sarah Dalton's book, Saving April, was selected! As she's in the UK -- I imagine she must be sleeping by now, but woot! I'm so happy for her.


Congratulations! I just saw you were chosen too. Yeah!  And to Sarah as well! That is awesome for both of you. I'm so glad to see our kboard family on the publication list again


----------



## tamaraheiner

KGGiarratano said:


> I just saw Sarah Dalton's book, Saving April, was selected! As she's in the UK -- I imagine she must be sleeping by now, but woot! I'm so happy for her.


girl I'm so happy for you!


----------



## amyates

Congrats to Sarah and Kim (after 11 days waiting!) Cheers!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well, folks, I'm joining the ranks of the non-selected by Kindle Scout. At least they made me wait so long to hear that I'm mostly just relieved to have the final answer so I can get on with it.
> 
> Thank you all for your encouragement and the wonderful helps you've shared, and best wishes to all still in the running!
> 
> You haven't gotten rid of me yet. I will be around for time to come.


I'm so sorry to hear that, lovely! Rubbish that you had to wait so long to find out it wasn't accepted. Good luck with whatever avenue you decide to go with now- I'm sure you'll do great even if it's not via KS


----------



## KGGiarratano

Thanks Tamara and Nicole and everyone else for their support! This thread is a lifesaver and the encouragement -- amazing.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well, folks, I'm joining the ranks of the non-selected by Kindle Scout. At least they made me wait so long to hear that I'm mostly just relieved to have the final answer so I can get on with it.
> 
> Thank you all for your encouragement and the wonderful helps you've shared, and best wishes to all still in the running!
> 
> You haven't gotten rid of me yet. I will be around for time to come.


Sorry Cindy, I really thought you had this one in the bag. At least you've demonstrated you've got the skills to run a successful launch. If I'd tried a campaign when I was a newbie I probably would've had my family visit the first day and then nothing but you absolutely blitzed it.

Congratulations Kim & Sarah, I went out to a meeting this afternoon and came back to see your covers gracing the banner on Kindle Scout. Yah, I'm getting another two free books


----------



## tamaraheiner

KGGiarratano said:


> Thanks Tamara and Nicole and everyone else for their support! This thread is a lifesaver and the encouragement -- amazing.


You should be doing a happy dance, woman! where's your screaming and cheering celebration?


----------



## sarahdalton

I just woke up and saw the news!! So excited, and so thrilled for Kim too. I honestly went to bed expecting a no this morning. I couldn't believe it when I saw all the congratulations from people!

Cindy, I'm so sorry yours didn't make it. I really thought it would. It's taken them a long time to say no, but I think that's indicative of the fact that they really considered your book and you got very, very close. I'm sure you'll have lots of success with Rosette.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Congratulations to Sarah and to Kim! I noticed your books were up as soon as I checked Scout this morning.
But I am really shocked about Cindy's rejection, I thought the extract was SO well penned and the whole concept sounded ideal for Kindle to promote. I'm sure Rosette will go on to do great things elsewhere


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is colder than a well-digger's knee outside this morning - but I have the morning off and my office is the warmest room in the house. It is a small office - maybe three closets wide and a man and a child deep, give or take a cat or two. The walls are lined with bookshelves and the computer throws just enough heat to keep this room a few degrees warmer than anywhere else in the house. I've got two interviews that have been hanging fire for some time now and I intend to finish them up this morning. The bloggers sent me the questions and I just need to take the time to sit down and type out the answers.



So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

2 days left Provenance by Garet Wirth
7 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
7 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
14 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
15 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
15 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
21 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
21 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
22 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
23 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme

If I have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## KishSquared

CONGRATS, KIM!  Yep, I'm busting out the caps for this.

Cindy, I have so many thoughts I want to put down, but I'll just say that it sucks to hear.  Yeesh.


----------



## KGGiarratano

sarahdalton said:


> I just woke up and saw the news!! So excited, and so thrilled for Kim too. I honestly went to bed expecting a no this morning. I couldn't believe it when I saw all the congratulations from people!
> 
> Cindy, I'm so sorry yours didn't make it. I really thought it would. It's taken them a long time to say no, but I think that's indicative of the fact that they really considered your book and you got very, very close. I'm sure you'll have lots of success with Rosette.


I saw your book cover last night and tagged you on FB, only to remember it was mad late in the UK and you were probably sleeping! I can't imagine your reaction this morning.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

sarahdalton said:


> I just woke up and saw the news!! So excited, and so thrilled for Kim too. I honestly went to bed expecting a no this morning. I couldn't believe it when I saw all the congratulations from people!


Congrats Sarah!!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Ah, crap, Cindy. I'm sorry. I'm speechless.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Thanks, everyone, for your condolences. Last night I was at first in a kind of shock, but having waited so long for the answer I was just relieved to have it, honestly. I set about immediately to edit my website and announce on FB, but I'm afraid folks aren't seeing the announcement, so I'm going to have to say it more and more--and that doesn't count the people I see in person!  Yuck. 

Jeff, I'd love to know your thoughts--privately if not here! There's something satisfying about a post-mortem. 

But ROSETTE isn't dead yet! I have a technical problem* to deal with today with a few small edits, in preparation for launching with my own little "press," Moraine's Edge Books. I was prepped to publish independently (ISBNs ordered, sales tax registration with the state, etc.) when I learned of Scout's expanded categories in late November. So I'm ready to push on pretty quickly. And I'm commissioning my daughter to do some lovely charcoal sketches for the print version, to make it a notch better, and will roll that out soon as well. 

I've enjoyed all the camaraderie here, and especially your votes of confidence. Former Scoutee Joshua Grasso (SHAKEBAGS AND CO.) is an English professor and gave me such positive feedback that I asked him to be an advance reviewer. That's a sweet consolation.

Now to do my tech fixes and strategize my launch . . .

I also intend to generate some revenue stream by offering my editing services. it's a great way to capitalize on my three decades of teaching writing and to offer what is often a sorely-needed service! But I know indies are notoriously cash-strapped, so my plan is to offer "instructional editing." I'm doing it right now with a local friend's detective novel. I mark up a chapter or two, make points about what is most crucial to work on, and send the writer back to make those changes and apply them to the next chapter before sending it to me. And so on. It's working great so far, and helping my friend to become a better writer overall. It's a cost-effective way to get the most help possible, and it fits with the way I've always taught--what changes can make the most difference at this point? If you want to send anyone my way, try MorainesEdgeBooks.com . 

*While converting Word to html and then back to Word (with code stripped out) to upload to Kindle Scout, I inadvertently made subsequent edits in the final Word file. I now find I cannot edit the footnotes (as in add or subtract any) because they've been converted to html links. So I have to go back to my late-November Word file, compare to the edits I've made since, then start the stripping and html-ing process again. Ugh.


----------



## Michele Roper

Good Morning! 

Congratulations, Sarah and Kim! Woohoo! You must be so
excited.

Cindy, I'm sorry Rosette wasn't selected. Your book had to be 
close. With your impeccable marketing skills, your book will do 
great things. 

I'm still in the Kindle Scout review waiting room:::waves:::

Wish me good luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michele Roper said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Congratulations, Sarah and Kim! Woohoo! You must be so
> excited.
> 
> Cindy, I'm sorry Rosette wasn't selected. Your book had to be
> close. With your impeccable marketing skills, your book will do
> great things.
> 
> I'm still in the Kindle Scout review waiting room:::waves:::
> 
> Wish me good luck!


Michele, the odds of selection in this little group on KBoards look pretty good these days, so I'm hoping good things for you.  You've watched a couple of us endure a long wait, so at least you'll know, if yours goes long, that it's not unheard of.


----------



## sarahdalton

Michele Roper said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Congratulations, Sarah and Kim! Woohoo! You must be so
> excited.
> 
> Cindy, I'm sorry Rosette wasn't selected. Your book had to be
> close. With your impeccable marketing skills, your book will do
> great things.
> 
> I'm still in the Kindle Scout review waiting room:::waves:::
> 
> Wish me good luck!


Good luck Michele!! I'm really hoping you get a yes.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

sarahdalton said:


> I just woke up and saw the news!! So excited, and so thrilled for Kim too. I honestly went to bed expecting a no this morning. I couldn't believe it when I saw all the congratulations from people!


So excited for you, Sarah! And congratulations to Kim, too. :-D


----------



## lbclark75

Congratulations Sarah and Kim! So very excited for both of you.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Thanks, guys! Sending positive vibes to all KBoarders still in KS.


----------



## GoingAnon

Just got my KP email about Kim's book - congratulations Kim! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Alix Nichols said:


> Just got my KP email about Kim's book - congratulations Kim! I'm very happy for you.


Thank you, Alix! You know I'm a big fan of yours.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Hi guys, I ran a Headtalker campaign yesterday which generated 546 clicks with 179 unique clicks, none of which were recorded in my Kindle Scout campaign stats for the day. Has anyone run one of these, or a similar one on Thunderclap, and had the same experience? 

I've sent through an email to Kindle Scout to see if there's a reason, but was just wondering if someone else had run into the same trouble.

Cheers


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi guys, I ran a Headtalker campaign yesterday which generated 546 clicks with 179 unique clicks, none of which were recorded in my Kindle Scout campaign stats for the day. Has anyone run one of these, or a similar one on Thunderclap, and had the same experience?
> 
> I've sent through an email to Kindle Scout to see if there's a reason, but was just wondering if someone else had run into the same trouble.
> 
> Cheers


Katherine, I'm not familiar with this particular promotion, but I found Twitter and FB ad "clicks" deceptive in their counting. Be sure, though, that you're looking at all the possibilities for the day's clicks and that you can really account for where they all came from. That's why I counsel printing out the stats every day, so you can see the incremental increase from day to day in particular categories and link those to your promotions.

But since a good look at recent stats on this board shows that Scout picks do NOT correlate very well with stats, I'm not sure what the real value is in paid promotion. I spent $50, split between Twitter and FB, and yielded a dozen views over two days. Ho hum.

I worked on my ISBN, my KDP paperwork, and some tweaks to my cover image. I'm also doing some researching about optimal launch strategies (as balanced against my desire not to hang around for no good reason when I could be launched). So there.


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> But ROSETTE isn't dead yet! I have a technical problem* to deal with today with a few small edits, in preparation for launching with my own little "press," Moraine's Edge Books. I was prepped to publish independently (ISBNs ordered, sales tax registration with the state, etc.) when I learned of Scout's expanded categories in late November. So I'm ready to push on pretty quickly. And I'm commissioning my daughter to do some lovely charcoal sketches for the print version, to make it a notch better, and will roll that out soon as well.
> ...
> I also intend to generate some revenue stream by offering my editing services. it's a great way to capitalize on my three decades of teaching writing and to offer what is often a sorely-needed service! But I know indies are notoriously cash-strapped, so my plan is to offer "instructional editing." I'm doing it right now with a local friend's detective novel. I mark up a chapter or two, make points about what is most crucial to work on, and send the writer back to make those changes and apply them to the next chapter before sending it to me. And so on. It's working great so far, and helping my friend to become a better writer overall. It's a cost-effective way to get the most help possible, and it fits with the way I've always taught--what changes can make the most difference at this point? If you want to send anyone my way, try MorainesEdgeBooks.com .


I'm intrigued about your editing services actually, especially what you call "instructional editing". Depending on how my own campaign goes I may well get in touch with you about this. I do have a few people looking over my novel for edits but only two of them are writers themselves and haven't had much time between working on their own stuff and real life to really commit to me.

Good luck with launching the novel on your own press, I'm sure it'll go well  I'll certainly keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Michele Roper

Hi! 

You can add my book to the "no" list. 
At least, now I know, and I can leave the
Kindle Scout review waiting room. 

I've met some wonderful people on this thread, and
your support and encouragement has helped me
navigate this experience. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KGGiarratano

So sorry, Michele. Best of luck with your publishing.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> I'm intrigued about your editing services actually, especially what you call "instructional editing". Depending on how my own campaign goes I may well get in touch with you about this. I do have a few people looking over my novel for edits but only two of them are writers themselves and haven't had much time between working on their own stuff and real life to really commit to me.
> 
> Good luck with launching the novel on your own press, I'm sure it'll go well  I'll certainly keep an eye out for it.


Carmen, I'd be honored to help!

Michele, Oh No! So sorry, but glad you didn't have to wait too long to find out. I'm still numb from that long wait.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michele Roper said:


> Hi!
> 
> You can add my book to the "no" list.
> At least, now I know, and I can leave the
> Kindle Scout review waiting room.
> 
> I've met some wonderful people on this thread, and
> your support and encouragement has helped me
> navigate this experience.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


So sorry Michele!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Michele Roper said:


> Hi!
> 
> You can add my book to the "no" list.
> At least, now I know, and I can leave the
> Kindle Scout review waiting room.
> 
> I've met some wonderful people on this thread, and
> your support and encouragement has helped me
> navigate this experience.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


I'm so sorry about this, Michele, but you're in very good company!


----------



## sarahdalton

Michele Roper said:


> Hi!
> 
> You can add my book to the "no" list.
> At least, now I know, and I can leave the
> Kindle Scout review waiting room.
> 
> I've met some wonderful people on this thread, and
> your support and encouragement has helped me
> navigate this experience.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Sorry to hear this, Michele. All the best with publishing. Come let us know when it's live so we can buy a copy.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I am nursing a cup of coffee this morning after a hearty scrambled egg and bacon and cheese served between two slices of whole grain rocks and twigs bread. I need my strength for this afternoon. I have a workshop session with four classes of junior high grade 8 students. My writing/storytelling workshop is a presentation that I have carefully crafted for more than twelve years. I've presented right across the country - although mostly here in Nova Scotia. It is designed to teach kids about the joy of storytelling, and the shape of a story, and how to choose a voice - and it is ALL presented through the old school art of oral storytelling tradition.

The kids ALWAYS have a good time.

But let me tell you - a fellow has to be on his toes to catch the attention of a classroom filled with grade 8 students. There is something biological that goes on in the brain pan of a grade 8 student that makes them a REALLY tough crowd to work with. Once you get their attention the experience is incredibly rewarding - but don't let anyone kid you. Teaching grade 8 is darned hard work. I come this evening I'm going to need a nap on the couch.

But first, coffee.


So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

1 day left Provenance by Garet Wirth
6 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
6 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
13 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
14 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
14 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
20 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
20 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
21 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
22 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Now - more coffee.


----------



## authorkcfinn

I've finally fallen off the Hot and Trending today. I know that most people reckon that Amazon doesn't look all that closely at the hours on H&T, but I'm going to look at it as a sign that the buzz is dying off, therefore I need to get promoting again. I may as well keep up the pace I've had since the start, in case the Scouts do notice my incessant marketing during their decision making time!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi guys, I ran a Headtalker campaign yesterday which generated 546 clicks with 179 unique clicks, none of which were recorded in my Kindle Scout campaign stats for the day. Has anyone run one of these, or a similar one on Thunderclap, and had the same experience?


Hey Katherine.

I've run a Thunderclap and several Headtalkers. They do seem to net me a bit of action but not much. The Thunderclap I ran for my earlier Kindle Scout campaign did bring a few hits but I couldn't tell if it was all that effective or not. I have sold a few books through my previous Headtalkers - although not that many.

I prefer the Headtalker to the Thunderclap because you need fewer supporters and Headtalker seems to have a lot more of an infrastructure - in that as soon as one of my Headtalker campaigns goes live Headtalker immediately supports it with four or five supporters. I use them, as I say, for a little bit of promotional action that doesn't cost me any money. Actual promotional sites such as ENT or Robin Reads or Book Barbarian get me a lot more reward in actual sales - but I am on a very tight budget this winter and am forced to hold back on buying into promotional sites.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Michele Roper

tamaraheiner said:


> I'm so sorry about this, Michele, but you're in very good company!


Hi Everyone,

Tamara, you're right. I'm in excellent company.

Jessie's Magical Ride is formatted and ready to upload, but I'm thinking I might wait.

Has anyone received an email from Kindle Scout informing them that my book wasn't selected? Was my book title spelled correctly? 
In the rejection email they sent me last night, they misspelled my book title in the email header. This is what it looked like: "Jessie&#039;s Magical Ride" I'm concerned they misspelled my book title, when they sent out the email notification that my book wasn't selected.

I have contacted the Kindle Scout team about this. I was professional and calm in my email But, my inner-Valkyrie is furious.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Michele Roper said:


> Has anyone received an email from Kindle Scout informing them that my book wasn't selected? Was my book title spelled correctly?
> In the rejection email they sent me last night, they misspelled my book title in the email header. This is what it looked like: "Jessie&#039;s Magical Ride" I'm concerned they misspelled my book title, when they sent out the email notification that my book wasn't selected.


I got the message today Michele and the title was fine.


----------



## Michele Roper

authorkcfinn said:


> I got the message today Michele and the title was fine.


Whew! Glad the title was fine. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Arm Cast Podcast host Armand Rosamilia chats with two more Kindle Scout contract winners this week! Polly Iyer and Maggie Toussaint get grilled (really just asked nicely) about their books, writing and anything else we felt like talking about.

Plus, Armand's take on the new Patreon campaign being run by Project iRadio to keep us in the business of entertaining you for years to come!

http://www.projectiradio.com/arm-cast-podcast-episode-86-iyer-and-toussaint/


----------



## AliceS

Michele Roper said:


> This is what it looked like: "Jessie&#039;s Magical Ride" I'm concerned they misspelled my book title, when they sent out the email notification that my book wasn't selected.


Michelle that looks like the kind of error I get sometimes between incompatible systems. It looks like your apostrophe triggered something. I've seen that happen with ampersands but rarely with apostrophes. I think it was probably an email glitch and not an error on Amazon's part.

I worked on a database that didn't like apostrophes. However, newbie that I was, I didn't know and no one told me. As a result all the Irish clients I loaded (O'Connor, O'Sullivan, etc) vanished...along with all their data.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Michele Roper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Tamara, you're right. I'm in excellent company.
> 
> Jessie's Magical Ride is formatted and ready to upload, but I'm thinking I might wait.
> 
> Has anyone received an email from Kindle Scout informing them that my book wasn't selected? Was my book title spelled correctly?
> In the rejection email they sent me last night, they misspelled my book title in the email header. This is what it looked like: "Jessie&#039;s Magical Ride" I'm concerned they misspelled my book title, when they sent out the email notification that my book wasn't selected.
> 
> I have contacted the Kindle Scout team about this. I was professional and calm in my email But, my inner-Valkyrie is furious.


The header read: "Jessie&#039;s Magical Ride"

But your title was spelled correctly in the body of the email:

Dear Jeanne McNamee,

We wanted to let you know that your Kindle Scout nomination Jessie's Magical Ride was not selected for publication.

We'll notify you when this book becomes available on Amazon.
Let us know if you would prefer not to be notified.

The author, Michele Roper, wanted to make sure you received this thank you message:

"Thank you so much for reading and supporting Jessie's Magical Ride by nominating it. You rock! This incredible book journey wouldn't have happened without your support. To keep updated on the next steps for Jessie's Magical Ride, and to discover more about my other writing projects check out my website: www.micheleroper.wordpress.com. "

I'm sorry you didn't make the cut... next few days are tough ones. Good luck with your journey!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Whew--Garet's right up on the ledge!  Steve, I'd love to sit in on your storytelling workshop. What a great service to the withdrawn little bookworm you might not see between the glazed-over expressions of the popular kids sitting in front of him or her.  

After a lot of research and consideration of all manner of things, I've decided to go ahead and publish on Kindle in the next week and bring out an illustrated (!) paperback version in the next month. I am not running a lot of launch promo (social media fatigue, don't you know?! And I will have only bare-bones budgeting until I make some initial sales), but . . .

If you're willing to receive a free ARC in exchange for an honest review (preferably on the fast track for the next week or so), please drop me a line privately at [email protected] .  THANK YOU!


----------



## Michele Roper

AliceS said:


> Michelle that looks like the kind of error I get sometimes between incompatible systems. It looks like your apostrophe triggered something. I've seen that happen with ampersands but rarely with apostrophes. I think it was probably an email glitch and not an error on Amazon's part.
> 
> I worked on a database that didn't like apostrophes. However, newbie that I was, I didn't know and no one told me. As a result all the Irish clients I loaded (O'Connor, O'Sullivan, etc) vanished...along with all their data.


Alice: Oh my goodness! I bet you were quite surprised when the Irish clients vanished along with their data.

Thanks, Jeanne. Looks like the gremlins<grin> added their touch to the outgoing email headers.


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michele Roper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Tamara, you're right. I'm in excellent company.
> 
> Jessie's Magical Ride is formatted and ready to upload, but I'm thinking I might wait.
> 
> Has anyone received an email from Kindle Scout informing them that my book wasn't selected? Was my book title spelled correctly?
> In the rejection email they sent me last night, they misspelled my book title in the email header. This is what it looked like: "Jessie&#039;s Magical Ride" I'm concerned they misspelled my book title, when they sent out the email notification that my book wasn't selected.
> 
> I have contacted the Kindle Scout team about this. I was professional and calm in my email But, my inner-Valkyrie is furious.


The title was correct in the email. The email header did contain the error.

Just saw your Gremlins comment...lol


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> After a lot of research and consideration of all manner of things, I've decided to go ahead and publish on Kindle in the next week and bring out an illustrated (!) paperback version in the next month. I am not running a lot of launch promo (social media fatigue, don't you know?! And I will have only bare-bones budgeting until I make some initial sales), but . . .


Cindy, I'm so sorry your book wasn't selected. I haven't checked this thread since the board cut me off in mid-post for the upgrade ), but I've been wondering about your status. For what it's worth, I think you've made the correct decision to release it via KDP. I'm sending positive thoughts your way!

Michele, same for you. Keep on keeping on. There's more than one way to achieve the goal.

And Katherine Hayton, the post I didn't get to make because of the upgrade was to give you kudos for the great video you posted on the Kindle Scout program. Excellent work!


----------



## etherme

Do we know: has Kindle Press produced many 'audio books' (from a winning title)?

RESTHAVEN ON KINDLE SCOUT: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TM3J7M6NG8QN


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Michele, Oh No! So sorry, but glad you didn't have to wait too long to find out. I'm still numb from that long wait.


So sorry Cindy! I fully believe they are strictly publishing Romance in Women's fiction... and it's particularly adhered to with debut writers. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KGGiarratano said:


> Thanks Tamara and Nicole and everyone else for their support! This thread is a lifesaver and the encouragement -- amazing.


Congrats to you!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

sarahdalton said:


> I just woke up and saw the news!! So excited, and so thrilled for Kim too. I honestly went to bed expecting a no this morning. I couldn't believe it when I saw all the congratulations from people!


Many congrats to you! What a way to start the new year!!


----------



## GaretWirth

Really sorry to hear that, Cindy -- however I'm sure you'll find success elsewhere. This whole Kindle Scout business is no different than sending your book off to a literary agent. Which, I'm sure all of us here have a healthy stack of rejection letters from those agents  Doesn't mean anything.

1 day left on my campaign -- back in H&T after a bit of a marketing push yesterday, so that's fun to see. Hopefully I can stay in until the campaign ends and go out on a high note. Looking at the types of books that have been getting chosen I'm not particularly hopeful (they seem to want YA above all), but we'll see in a week or so I suppose.

Good luck to everybody with active campaigns!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

GaretWirth said:


> 1 day left on my campaign -- back in H&T after a bit of a marketing push yesterday, so that's fun to see. Hopefully I can stay in until the campaign ends and go out on a high note. Looking at the types of books that have been getting chosen I'm not particularly hopeful (they seem to want YA above all), but we'll see in a week or so I suppose.


Good luck, Garet. I just gave you my third and final nomination slot.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

After my Kindle Scout "no"... decided to organize my office and get back on the horse that tossed me! My Sister's Secrets is out for a professional edit... now that I've dusted myself off! Glad to see a few recents have made it- congrats! To those that didn't... I offer you my <cyber> dust brush. It's tough... and many that didn't make it ran fabulous campaigns. Good luck to those self-publishing!

I have been keeping up on noms- Garet, Erin, and Lexi- you're up! Good luck!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Have been laying a bit low- spending time reorganizing my office- post KS rejection. After dusting myself off, I'm hopping back up on the horse that tossed me! Congrats to those that were selected-glad to see some of our crew celebrate! To those that weren't - it is a tough go... Some of the best STATS I've ever seen on this site weren't selected... I offer you my cyber dust brush... as I am done with it! To those still campaigning... stop watching that H & T list... it really doesn't decide if you're selected (According to an author that was selected- its less than 5% of the decision process!) As for me... My Sister's Secrets is out for a pro-edit!

Good luck to those still on the ride... Garet, Erin, and Lexi- I have you all up!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

lol... wow... they came out HUGE...   Blame it on a newbie


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> lol... wow... they came out HUGE...  Blame it on a newbie


Your office is lovely--mine's a fright!  Going through different versions of my MS this afternoon--over 1000 changes to track, accept, etc. Ugh. Most go fast, though.

Thanks for the pep talk!


----------



## GaretWirth

Thanks for the noms, folks!!

And if H&T is only 5% of the equation they need to offer more stats, or at least be transparent that H&T is more for the fun of it rather than an actual indicator of your campaign success. Maybe a ranked list of genres they're currently looking for would be a good start?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

GaretWirth said:


> Thanks for the noms, folks!!
> 
> And if H&T is only 5% of the equation they need to offer more stats, or at least be transparent that H&T is more for the fun of it rather than an actual indicator of your campaign success. Maybe a ranked list of genres they're currently looking for would be a good start?


Armand (selected) spoke to an editor and was advised only about 5% credit given for H & T. Also agree on the genre list idea- and they shouldn't even accept a book for a campaign if it's not on their 'list'... really a painful process for an author to run an awesome campaign and still be rejected. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Your office is lovely--mine's a fright!  Going through different versions of my MS this afternoon--over 1000 changes to track, accept, etc. Ugh. Most go fast, though.
> 
> Thanks for the pep talk!


Thanks, Cindy! Mine WAS a fright... lol... and 1/2 a storage closet before I pulled it apart and reorganized it. I have a 4000-gallon koi pond and waterfall outside my office- it's wonderful when I can open the windows


----------



## KGGiarratano

I wish I had an office -- especially one as nice and cozy as Jeanne's.


----------



## CarmenShea

GaretWirth said:


> Thanks for the noms, folks!!
> 
> And if H&T is only 5% of the equation they need to offer more stats, or at least be transparent that H&T is more for the fun of it rather than an actual indicator of your campaign success. Maybe a ranked list of genres they're currently looking for would be a good start?


Nominated you the other day so fingers crossed!

Hearing quite a bit of disheartening news re KS, especially going back through the threads. Seems a bit cruel to go through the whole voting process if it doesn't count for much of the final verdict- it'd be nicer, I agree, if they were more transparent about the stats for this. Even if they could show the ratio of votes per page view. Or, if they selected the books they wanted FIRST and THEN offered the voting system as a way to garner publicity. I mean I guess it's good they're not swayed entirely by the votes (means I might have some hope afterall!) but yeah. I didn't expect the month to be this nervewracking :S

Also, is it really true they don't tend to pick up new authors? I saw an earlier post inferring it was mostly established authors, or could that just be a quantity of new authors vs estab authors applying thing and not really count?


----------



## Steve Vernon

I think if the book is solid enough they still might take it, sales record or not - but I am pretty sure that if everything is equal than an author with a good book and a good fan base will win out over an author with a good book and a so-so fan base.

Still, as I keep telling you - I don't have anywhere close to huge sales figures yet and I still intend to take another kick at the Kindle Scout can.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I had less than 1K views and only 50% of my time in H&T, and it was good enough. I emailed my newsletter, tweeted and put it on Facebook and that was it. The thing is, the more views and nominations you get, the more people who receive your book for free if you're selected, and perhaps the more reviews you get, the more likely you are to get marketing, a Book Bub, etc, etc, etc. So while I wouldn't spend promo dollars to get nominations, I wouldn't neglect it either.

There are plenty of KS authors who won with their first book. If you look through the recent "winners" you can see plenty only have one book under their belt. Hang in there.


----------



## Steve Vernon

KGGiarratano said:


> There are plenty of KS authors who won with their first book. If you look through the recent "winners" you can see plenty only have one book under their belt. Hang in there.


Thanks. That helps.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steven L. Hawk said:


> And Katherine Hayton, the post I didn't get to make because of the upgrade was to give you kudos for the great video you posted on the Kindle Scout program. Excellent work!


Thanks Steven, it's certainly a lot easier to send people a link rather than try to explain via email or DM


----------



## bradenbell

Hi Everyone,
I'm brand new here, and trying to figure it all out. My KS book is called Orison, published under the name Brandon Gray. I just wanted to say that I really appreciate everyone sharing their experience and information. I'm excited about KS, but without knowing exactly what I'm trying to do, it feels a bit like target shooting in the dark. Anyway, this looks like a wonderful and supportive community and I'm excited to be here. I'm maxed out on my nominations at the moment, but I will nominate as many of you as I can when I get more. 

Question: it looks like the consensus is that being in H&T, etc. is only about 5% of the process. I haven't seen what the other 95% is--is it simply a matter of the people at KS liking the book, being the right genre, etc?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Good luck to those still on the ride... Garet, Erin, and Lexi- I have you all up!


Thanks Jeanne, it's appreciated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got coffee in the pot and I'm over halfway through my final revision of KELPIE DREAMS. Still aim to have it submitted to Kindle Scout by the end of the month. Have to go get groceries this morning so I'll be waking my wife up in a few minutes with a cup of freshly brewed coffee.

I had a GREAT time yesterday at the school. We had two kids who suffered from Tourette's - one with strong facial ticking and one with a strong verbal blurting - but I took it in stride and got them both into some interactive storytelling. I heard one kid yell "THAT WAS AWESOME!" as they left the classroom.

Makes my day.


So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Provenance by Garet Wirth
5 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
5 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
12 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
13 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
13 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
19 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
19 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
20 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
20 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
21 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Because I've been trailing through the old books accepted and published through Kindle Scout, I've gotten to recognize many of the covers. So I spotted a familiar looking cover when I was browsing on Kindle Worlds today, Amazon's fan-fiction profiteering site. http://blog.kindleworlds.com/?ref_=kww_how_nav_4 <-This series was published by a first time author through KS in March 2015, and now it's got it's own fan-fiction Kindle World where the author gets a cut of other writers creating new fic based on her novel. I just thought it was amazing to go from nowhere to having your own fan-fiction offshoot in less than a year from publication. Must be a heck of a book! It's also good to know that Kindle Press writers have those kinds of opportunities for progression if they get popular enough.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

bradenbell said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm brand new here, and trying to figure it all out. My KS book is called Orison, published under the name Brandon Gray.


Welcome, Braden! I'm one of the poor souls turned down by Kindle Scout, despite awesome statistics and a book written in actual English (you may have seen some that aren't, though I haven't lately). Really, though, I have had great feedback on the quality of ROSETTE, and my "I'll take my marbles elsewhere" response to the decision as I look at the books that have been chosen throughout the program is this: I think KS is looking for easily-consumable, familiar-form work that can be read speedily and replaced by yet another quick read. If the writer has a back-list and a following, that makes the book even more attractive (a recent choice by a known writer spent little time in H&T, I believe). I do not mean in any way to denigrate the books chosen (I may give my own try at mystery, perhaps), but I'm trying to soothe my own hurt feelings with reason. My debut novel is a slow read, with serious historical content, in an unusual form--though I think that's what makes it awesome! 

So, a voice from the peanut gallery. Or the peanut butter galley, where we go when we're bruised. I'll be sure to take a look at ORISON!


----------



## tamaraheiner

authorkcfinn said:


> Because I've been trailing through the old books accepted and published through Kindle Scout, I've gotten to recognize many of the covers. So I spotted a familiar looking cover when I was browsing on Kindle Worlds today, Amazon's fan-fiction profiteering site. http://blog.kindleworlds.com/?ref_=kww_how_nav_4 <-This series was published by a first time author through KS in March 2015, and now it's got it's own fan-fiction Kindle World where the author gets a cut of other writers creating new fic based on her novel. I just thought it was amazing to go from nowhere to having your own fan-fiction offshoot in less than a year from publication. Must be a heck of a book! It's also good to know that Kindle Press writers have those kinds of opportunities for progression if they get popular enough.


It's definitely amazing what amaZon has done for sariah, though she wasn't a no one to begin with. She already had several romance novels out. She didn't see the sales on them that she wanted, so she tried kindle scout. It's ended up being a fantastic thing for her.

Though I've seen a lot of kindle world writers (not creators) try their own book on kindle scout and not be accepted. Go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KGGiarratano said:


> I wish I had an office -- especially one as nice and cozy as Jeanne's.


Thanks, Kim  I have 9 kids... all grown now... so we have an empty nest... that's how I scored an office. I like writing in my outdoor office the best... on my deck  Not today, though... we're in the middle of a blizzard... expecting 20-24 inches of snow


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Katherine Hayton said:


> Thanks Steven, it's certainly a lot easier to send people a link rather than try to explain via email or DM


True. Can I use your video to send to my audience? I've had a lot of queries regarding KS, and this would be a good primer. With your permission... 

As for my start on KS, it's gone better than I had hoped. After three days, _*Son of Justice*_ has been in H&T for 52 hours, with 243 page views. I'm not sure how the page views compare with what others have experienced, but I'm pleased with the H&T hours, so far. On day one, _Son of Justice_ was "hot" for only 6 hours, day two it spent 22 hours on the list, and yesterday it went the full 24. I don't expect it will stay there for much longer. My social network and email campaigns have nearly been spent. But, all in all, I'm pleased.

Wishing everyone else still campaigning all the best! _*Provenence *_is ending its campaign today, so I will have an open nomination. Lexi, I plan to use that slot for _*Time Rats*_. I love a good time travel book! Good luck!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Wishing everyone else still campaigning all the best! _*Provenence *_is ending its campaign today, so I will have an open nomination. Lexi, I plan to use that slot for _*Time Rats*_. I love a good time travel book! Good luck!


Thank you! Can I ask, is Eli's punishing training in _Son of Justice_ based on your own military experience?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thank you! Can I ask, is Eli's punishing training in _Son of Justice_ based on your own military experience?


As they say, "write what you know." I spent six years in the Army, five as a paratrooper with the 82nd Airborne Division. So, yes, to some extent. It was a lo-o-ong time ago, though. Ugh!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steven L. Hawk said:


> True. Can I use your video to send to my audience? I've had a lot of queries regarding KS, and this would be a good primer. With your permission...


Sure, anyone's welcome to use it


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Welcome, Braden! I'm one of the poor souls turned down by Kindle Scout, despite awesome statistics and a book written in actual English (you may have seen some that aren't, though I haven't lately).


There's a great one on there now. It sounds even better when you read it out loud, especially the dialogue. Head for Mystery, Thriller and Suspense and you'll be able to pick it out from the tagline. We're still trying to work out if it's genuine or exquisite satire.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

I haven't frequented this fine thread lately as I started a new job   but I wanted to says congrats to Kim and Sarah for the acceptance (and anyone else here picked in recent days; I've lost track) and my condolences to Cindy and Michele (and anyone else here not picked in recent days).  Cindy especially -- I was so certain yours would get the nod.

Good luck to all.

I have update my signature  .


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Cindy especially -- I was so certain yours would get the nod.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> I have update my signature .


Thanks so much, Michael. I appreciate the condolences! But I've sat here all day launching my debut novel on Kindle, setting up my author page on Amazon, and all that jazz. I know I've sold at least two books so far! ;-)


----------



## N.Luckourt

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> I haven't frequented this fine thread lately as I started a new job  but I wanted to says congrats to Kim and Sarah for the acceptance (and anyone else here picked in recent days; I've lost track) and my condolences to Cindy and Michele (and anyone else here not picked in recent days). Cindy especially -- I was so certain yours would get the nod.
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> I have update my signature .


Congrats on the new job! 

And best wishes to everyone still in the process.


----------



## GaretWirth

Whew, it's over! Glad it is, too. Now waiting to hear what they say...


----------



## Katherine Hayton

GaretWirth said:


> Whew, it's over! Glad it is, too. Now waiting to hear what they say...


Good luck, Garet. I would like another free book please  
Hopefully you hear a little sooner than they've been making others wait


----------



## CarmenShea

GaretWirth said:


> Whew, it's over! Glad it is, too. Now waiting to hear what they say...


Fingers crossed for you! And either way it goes, I look forward to reading your novel


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it's too dark to see outside right now - but I'm pretty sure that snow is falling down. I'm going to go and get some breakfast into me and get dressed and go see how much I have to shovel.

I'm right on track with the final, final, final draft of KELPIE DREAMS. I still aim to have it into Kindle Scout by the end of the month.



So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

5 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
5 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
12 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
12 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
12 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
18 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
18 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
19 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
19 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
20 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> 5 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
> 5 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
> 12 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
> 12 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
> 12 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
> 18 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
> 18 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
> 19 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
> 19 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
> 20 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme


I can't believe _Time Rats_ has finally reached joint top of the list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> I can't believe _Time Rats_ has finally reached joint top of the list.


It's about time...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm right on track with the final, final, final draft of KELPIE DREAMS. I still aim to have it into Kindle Scout by the end of the month.


Steve, I think we're all anxious to watch this campaign--awesome title, as I think I've said before.

Watching, hoping, nominating . . . Speaking of which, a couple of folks have written things that make me wonder if they realize you can un-nominate a book to make room for a soon-retiring one, for example. I un-nominated my own a couple of times when someone needed the support early or late in a campaign. Just don't forget to re-nominate yourself when it's most important--at the end!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

GaretWirth said:


> Whew, it's over! Glad it is, too. Now waiting to hear what they say...


The waiting is hard- I waited 3 days... every email ping is nerve wracking... good luck


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> a couple of folks have written things that make me wonder if they realize you can un-nominate a book to make room for a soon-retiring one, for example. I un-nominated my own a couple of times when someone needed the support early or late in a campaign. Just don't forget to re-nominate yourself when it's most important--at the end!


It's also worth noting that you can "save" that unnominated book - saves count too!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Wow, what  LONG read to get here! 140 pages is nuts, but a lot of goodness here.

Anyway, I'm Paul, and I'm writing a novel (sci-fi/espionage) that will be turned into the kindle Scout folks in a few months. Right now, I'm shooting for mid-March, but life tends to mess with my projections sometimes.


----------



## AliceS

Hi Paul! You are at about the same place as me. I am shooting for April for my submission. I've been lurking here, soaking up all the suggestions and recommendations for awhile now. So far it seems to be a little YA and/or Romance heavy on the thread. Glad to see another person not in those categories. My book is space-fantasy or maybe lite space opera. Don't know if that gives us a better or worse chance, just different.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Welcome, Paul and Alice. You are very smart to be here ahead of enrolling in Scout. What a great start!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Hey all! Unfortunately for me, I'm at the other end of the spectrum - I'm new to KBoards so didn't discover this thread until well after my Kindle Scout journey was over. I can see it's a very encouraging place though and that's something us authors always need! I thought I'd post and say hi anyway. Also, I wanted to leave an encouraging word as I see that a few people have felt burned by their KS experience. (Which I can understand. I gave similar feedback in the survey regarding the benefits of treating authors a little better, eg giving even one line of feedback and making it a little clearer what they're looking for.)

My book was in KS in September 2015 (some of you who've been around a while may remember seeing it...? It's a YA fairy tale retelling but went up on KS just before they opened the YA category and they don't let you add categories mid-campaign). From reading through these posts I would say I had mid-level stats, similar to some that were selected and much worse than some that weren't selected. During my campaign I was quite surprised by what was and wasn't selected (eg two books in the same genre that seemed to have similar quality covers and similar quality writing and one was selected and one wasn't) so I can't say I have any insight into what they're looking for.

What I did want to comment on, is the value of KS for those of us whose books aren't selected. I published my book at the beginning of January and have seen very low but steady sales. Certainly the email out to KS nominators didn't provide a big sales boost. However, I still see value in it as I have definitely had sales to people I have no social media contact with (including in other countries) and I suspect a good portion of this has come through KS. And even better, within about a week of my release, a long 5-star review went up on Amazon and the reviewer explained that he had discovered my book through Kindle Scout. Now that's a win in my book!


----------



## TheBehrg

Interesting update w/ Kindle Press, they're accepting several books from KS authors without the need to send the book through a separate campaign. Its fun watching the growth and changes. Best of luck to those deep in the trenches --


----------



## Steve Vernon

TheBehrg said:


> Interesting update w/ Kindle Press, they're accepting several books from KS authors without the need to send the book through a separate campaign. Its fun watching the growth and changes. Best of luck to those deep in the trenches --


Now THAT is interesting indeed.

Definitely good news for anyone who is thinking about a series.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ah...breakfast time - my favorite time of the day.



So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

4 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
4 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
11 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
11 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
11 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
17 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
17 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
18 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
18 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
19 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

MelanieCellier said:


> And even better, within about a week of my release, a long 5-star review went up on Amazon and the reviewer explained that he had discovered my book through Kindle Scout. Now that's a win in my book!


So glad you're here, Melanie. That's awesome about the review! I'll go take a peek now . . .


----------



## CourtneyHunt71

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't been around this thread much recently. I recently did an interview about Kindle Scout and thought I'd post the link in case it helps anyone.

http://www.annadurand.com/the-kindle-scout-experience-special-interview-with-courtney-hunt/

Good luck to all campaigning. I'm keeping up with KBoarder nominations. Would love to see us all win.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Great interview, Courtney.


----------



## CarmenShea

Hey guys,

I started a new post asking about cover design and with the feedback from that I've decided to change my cover... do you think it's worth changing it through KS half-way through the campaign?

You can check out my new idea(s) here. I'm thinking the third one as it's more YA than my current design and depicts the idea of the beach setting better too.

Thoughts? :/


----------



## geronl

I got my free copy of 

A Necessary Read today!!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I started a new post asking about cover design and with the feedback from that I've decided to change my cover... do you think it's worth changing it through KS half-way through the campaign?
> 
> You can check out my new idea(s) here. I'm thinking the third one as it's more YA than my current design and depicts the idea of the beach setting better too.
> 
> Thoughts? :/


I think the 3rd cover looks really good. Somebody changed their book cover previously under Kindle Scout so it can certainly be done, although I don't know how it effected their campaign. Lucinda on the roof changed from black and white shoes to a little girl looking over the city. I think it's like everything else with Kindle Scout - no one really knows - so why not change it up?


----------



## Katherine Hayton

geronl said:


> I got my free copy of
> 
> A Necessary Read today!!


So did I. The turnaround time on this one was amazing!


----------



## GaretWirth

Welp, 1 day of waiting down! Who knows how many to go...


----------



## Lexi Revellian

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I started a new post asking about cover design and with the feedback from that I've decided to change my cover... do you think it's worth changing it through KS half-way through the campaign?
> 
> You can check out my new idea(s) here. I'm thinking the third one as it's more YA than my current design and depicts the idea of the beach setting better too.
> 
> Thoughts? :/


I like cover#2, though I'd shift everything except the yellow band up a bit. At the moment you have that blank space at the top not doing much.

I think it's worth updating on KS. It's close enough to the original cover for fans not to lose track of it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and we are having a HUGE warm spell today and tomorrow according to the weather man. It's only temporary and it is going to be slushy in spots - but I welcome it. I'm filling up some cheap nylon stockings with road salt and clambering up a ladder a little bit later this morning to place the salt bags along my gutter to help break down the ice build-up while we experience the two day warm up.

Me, I hate the winter.

If winter were a fellow I would kick it in it's icy testicles.

If winter were a woman I would tell her that she looks good for her age and that my grandmother has the very same dress.

If winter were a dog I would pretend to throw a bone - only I wouldn't - and I would laugh at that sad, hurt look of betrayal in it's doggy-eyes and then I would call the dog pound and ask if they make housecalls.

And if winter was a rabbit I would name it "stew".



So let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

3 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
3 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
10 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
10 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
10 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
16 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
16 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
17 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
17 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
18 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## James P. Sumner

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've been somewhat absent from the boards for a while - I've had lots to do with regards to the new book, which has taken up most of my time! It's been totally worth it though, as A Necessary Kill is now live to pre-order! The page went up last night, and it's already #12 in the US Pulp Thriller charts, which is a height I've never seen before stateside!

Check it out: mybook.to/anecessarykill

How's everyone getting on over here?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> I'm thinking the third one as it's more YA than my current design and depicts the idea of the beach setting better too.
> 
> Thoughts? :/


Agreed--I really like this new one (after reading your excerpt). It captures a lot. I confess the unfamiliar title word and the indistinct image and "The Ridge" made me think of a war story. The original cover--with those other elements--suggests a gray, rainy day with battleship or other military ship. But the new one is spot on (though the silhouette surfer is ok, too). Good thinking!

Now to see if they'll let you switch--I'm thinking it might be too late for the campaign, but Armand HAD to change his cover before publishing by Kindle Press, so I know you can do it then, at least! 

I've got our "expiring" Scoutees queued up in my nominations! Go, go, go! (And if KS doesn't appreciate you, just strike out bravely as you would have otherwise, with more experience and some great new friends!)


----------



## N.Luckourt

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I started a new post asking about cover design and with the feedback from that I've decided to change my cover... do you think it's worth changing it through KS half-way through the campaign?
> 
> You can check out my new idea(s) here. I'm thinking the third one as it's more YA than my current design and depicts the idea of the beach setting better too.
> 
> Thoughts? :/


Really like the last one (third one)!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

James P. Sumner said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I've been somewhat absent from the boards for a while - I've had lots to do with regards to the new book, which has taken up most of my time! It's been totally worth it though, as A Necessary Kill is now live to pre-order! The page went up last night, and it's already #12 in the US Pulp Thriller charts, which is a height I've never seen before stateside!
> 
> Check it out: mybook.to/anecessarykill
> 
> How's everyone getting on over here?


I got the email for my free copy of "A Necessary Kill" yesterday and downloaded it. Haven't dived into it yet, though. Congrats again on the selection!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

"Dirty Deeds" is officially released today! I am very excited. I'm having a release party over on Facebook tonight and giving away some swag, answering questions about Kindle Scout and anything else people ask me, and just having a fun time. I'd love for all of my Kindle Board buddies to join me!

https://www.facebook.com/events/969780983087411/

Armand


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Armand Rosamilia said:


> "Dirty Deeds" is officially released today! I am very excited. I'm having a release party over on Facebook tonight and giving away some swag, answering questions about Kindle Scout and anything else people ask me, and just having a fun time. I'd love for all of my Kindle Board buddies to join me!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/969780983087411/
> 
> Armand


Congrats, Armand. It's been great following your journey.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Congrats, Armand. It's been great following your journey.


Thanks, Cindy. I'd like to think it's only just begun!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats, James! I got my copy yesterday. Actually, I scored Alison's new book, yours, as well as Alix's - felt like Hanukkah. Can't wait to read everyone's work.


----------



## authorkcfinn

James P. Sumner said:


> A Necessary Kill is now live to pre-order! The page went up last night, and it's already #12 in the US Pulp Thriller charts, which is a height I've never seen before stateside!


You're #2 bestseller in Pulp in the UK James


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I'd like to think it's only just begun!


Absolutely! Keep us posted!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats, Armand! All these wonderful new releases today for Kindle Press.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats, Armand! All these wonderful new releases today for Kindle Press.


Yes, lots of cool releases out today! Thanks!

Armand


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

CarmenShea said:


> I'm thinking the third one as it's more YA than my current design and depicts the idea of the beach setting better too.
> 
> Thoughts? :/


I agree with all of that. I much preferred the third one and think it looks more YA. Also, while I have no evidence to back up this perspective , I think you should change it now on KS.



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So glad you're here, Melanie. That's awesome about the review! I'll go take a peek now . . .


Thanks Cindy! I just checked out your book and see you have a couple of good reviews too  How are you finding the journey of publication post-KS?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

MelanieCellier said:


> Thanks Cindy! I just checked out your book and see you have a couple of good reviews too  How are you finding the journey of publication post-KS?


It seems like forever, but it was less than a week ago I found out ROSETTE was not chosen by Scout. I released it quietly on Saturday, so I've got only about three days in campaign so far. I'm dribbling out my promo of different sorts--just this evening I notified Scout that it was available and am waiting for them to approve notifying all my Scouts of its availability. My daughter and I have been working on my publishing company website (I'm proud -- take a look at www.morainesedgebooks.com ), and she's beginning to work on charcoal sketches to illustrate the paperback version while I work on formatting and such. Lots of work at every stage, but I hope each thing I'm learning now will make it easier the next time around.  And it's a great adventure!


----------



## CarmenShea

Katherine Hayton said:


> I think the 3rd cover looks really good. Somebody changed their book cover previously under Kindle Scout so it can certainly be done, although I don't know how it effected their campaign. Lucinda on the roof changed from black and white shoes to a little girl looking over the city. I think it's like everything else with Kindle Scout - no one really knows - so why not change it up?


Thanks. KS have said I can change it so I've just emailed it off to them. My stats aren't great tbh so I don't think changing the cover is going to hurt me at all, if anything I'm hoping it'll garner more interest now! XD


----------



## CarmenShea

Lexi Revellian said:


> I like cover#2, though I'd shift everything except the yellow band up a bit. At the moment you have that blank space at the top not doing much.
> 
> I think it's worth updating on KS. It's close enough to the original cover for fans not to lose track of it.


Thank you. I liked the second one, but ultimately decided to go with the third one. It still has the sketch effect and font style so hopefully it won't cause too much confusion. Though tbh my stats aren't the greatest so I'm hoping the refresh will help garner a bit more interest, but we'll see. It certainly can't hurt me so far as voting is concerned!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Agreed--I really like this new one (after reading your excerpt). It captures a lot. I confess the unfamiliar title word and the indistinct image and "The Ridge" made me think of a war story. The original cover--with those other elements--suggests a gray, rainy day with battleship or other military ship. But the new one is spot on (though the silhouette surfer is ok, too). Good thinking!
> 
> Now to see if they'll let you switch--I'm thinking it might be too late for the campaign, but Armand HAD to change his cover before publishing by Kindle Press, so I know you can do it then, at least!


They said I can change it!  so I've emailed it in, hopefully it'll be changed within the next day or two. I'm only halfway through my campaign but I defo don't think it'll hurt me at all. Hoping it gets more interest now being more recognisable a design than my original design way. But we'll see. I'll keep ya'll posted if I suddenly get a surge of interest XD because right now my stats are rubbish, lol.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> It seems like forever, but it was less than a week ago I found out ROSETTE was not chosen by Scout. I released it quietly on Saturday, so I've got only about three days in campaign so far. I'm dribbling out my promo of different sorts--just this evening I notified Scout that it was available and am waiting for them to approve notifying all my Scouts of its availability. My daughter and I have been working on my publishing company website (I'm proud -- take a look at www.morainesedgebooks.com ), and she's beginning to work on charcoal sketches to illustrate the paperback version while I work on formatting and such. Lots of work at every stage, but I hope each thing I'm learning now will make it easier the next time around.  And it's a great adventure!


There is so much to learn isn't there! I keep coming across new blogs and articles that are helpful...and then I look up and somehow I've lost two hours  I never heard back from Scout after I emailed them letting them know it was up on Amazon - one of my family members just said 'hey I got the email saying your book's available'. It didn't take them long.

By the way, the website looks good I think!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> It seems like forever, but it was less than a week ago I found out ROSETTE was not chosen by Scout. I released it quietly on Saturday, so I've got only about three days in campaign so far. I'm dribbling out my promo of different sorts--just this evening I notified Scout that it was available and am waiting for them to approve notifying all my Scouts of its availability. My daughter and I have been working on my publishing company website (I'm proud -- take a look at www.morainesedgebooks.com ), and she's beginning to work on charcoal sketches to illustrate the paperback version while I work on formatting and such. Lots of work at every stage, but I hope each thing I'm learning now will make it easier the next time around.  And it's a great adventure!


Congrats on the launch, hope it all goes well!  Are you publishing the print version via createspace?


----------



## James P. Sumner

authorkcfinn said:


> You're #2 bestseller in Pulp in the UK James


I know!  In the past, I have managed to get to the #1 spot, and I know how many sales it took to stay there for two hours... I've been at #2 since yesterday afternoon, so I've no idea how many pre-orders it must've done to get that, but it must be a good number! I peaked at #8 in the US Pulp chart too, but that's dropping off now. Expected, after the initial spike, but it's still great to see a strong early start. I want to impress the KP folks with this one, so they might consider my others! Haha!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> Congrats on the launch, hope it all goes well!  Are you publishing the print version via createspace?


Thanks! Yes, the usual splitting of print between Createspace and Lightning Source to make the most of the options, but I'm starting with Createspace.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks! Yes, the usual splitting of print between Createspace and Lightning Source to make the most of the options, but I'm starting with Createspace.


Cindy, can you tell me more on that topic? I've always used Lightning Source, but for _Time Rats 1_ I've gone with Createspace, because I think it's cheaper and as an Amazon company may mesh better with Amazon. It hadn't occurred to me to do both.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Lexi Revellian said:


> Cindy, can you tell me more on that topic? I've always used Lightning Source, but for _Time Rats 1_ I've gone with Createspace, because I think it's cheaper and as an Amazon company may mesh better with Amazon. It hadn't occurred to me to do both.


If I may chime in, my experience may be different to Cindy's, but here's how I was told it break down.

- Obtain your own ISBN
- Go to Createspace first -- you get a better Amazon/CS royalty 
- Note - you can't do expanded distribution with your own ISBN. You can use their own, but they you have two ISBNs for the same novel.
- Not using expanded distribution allows you to price the novel lower too.
- Once approved on there and live on Amazon, go through Ingram Spark.
- This gets you the expanded distribution, so you can get into libraries, B&N, Waterstones in the UK, etc. If you pay extra you get in their catalogue too.

That advice is a couple of years old, so if anyone needs to slap it down, please slap away.

I've gone exclusively with Createspace a couple of times since. I won't do that again, simply because it's caused a couple of issues when I've tried to send my paperback places where they turn their noses up at CS novels. A universal ISBN will be better long term, even if it takes 10 years for my career to take off.

ISBNs and IS are more expensive but worth it. I think.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thank you, that's interesting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is nice out there again this morning although the cold is coming back by supper time.

My wife and I sat around over breakfast this morning and talked about all of the places we would love to go to if we weren't hip-deep in bills. I could happily get off on sitting on a beach right now in an Hawaiian shirt and a beach chair not thinking about anything at all.

Maybe some day. For now, I have a relatively warm morning and I've figured out a long time ago that a fellow needs to be happy with what he has and not spend too much time worrying about what he hasn't got - like Stephen King's book sales figures.

Lets get on with the listing, shall we?


Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

2 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
2 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
9 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
9 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
9 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
15 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
15 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
16 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
16 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
17 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
22 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ADDavies said:


> If I may chime in, my experience may be different to Cindy's, but here's how I was told it break down.
> . . .
> 
> A universal ISBN will be better long term, even if it takes 10 years for my career to take off.
> 
> ISBNs and IS are more expensive but worth it. I think.


ADDavies, what you explain is what I meant to say--I cannot for the life of me remember/distinguish Ingram Spark and Lightning Source.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
> 2 days left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
> 9 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
> 9 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
> 9 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
> 15 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
> 15 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
> 16 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
> 16 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
> 17 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.


Can you add me to the list?

Son of Justice -- 22 days left. TIA!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Cindy, I just one-clicked _Rosette _after reading the "Look Inside" excerpt. It's not my usual reading fare (that would be sci-fi, adventure, zombies, etc... don't judge!), but it pulled me in and I had to buy it. It's on my TBR list now.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Cindy, I just one-clicked _Rosette _after reading the "Look Inside" excerpt. It's not my usual reading fare (that would be sci-fi, adventure, zombies, etc... don't judge!), but it pulled me in and I had to buy it. It's on my TBR list now.


Aww, Steven, you made my day! THANK YOU!!!!

Rosette herself captured me, and I have had a beautiful adventure doing the book.


----------



## mel p

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> It seems like forever, but it was less than a week ago I found out ROSETTE was not chosen by Scout. I released it quietly on Saturday, so I've got only about three days in campaign so far. I'm dribbling out my promo of different sorts--just this evening I notified Scout that it was available and am waiting for them to approve notifying all my Scouts of its availability. My daughter and I have been working on my publishing company website (I'm proud -- take a look at www.morainesedgebooks.com ), and she's beginning to work on charcoal sketches to illustrate the paperback version while I work on formatting and such. Lots of work at every stage, but I hope each thing I'm learning now will make it easier the next time around.  And it's a great adventure!


Hey Cindy, I just wanted to let you know that I just got the kindle scout email letting me know that you had released your book. I'm assuming they might send out that notice to everyone at the same time to all those who nominated you? So, if you see a big jump in sales today, you might be able to attribute some of that to kindle scout/amazon? Just a thought! It looks like its doing really well!


----------



## geronl

I have TIME RATS nominated


----------



## Lexi Revellian

geronl said:


> I have TIME RATS nominated


I've always liked people called geronl.


----------



## blancheking

Hi guys,

Just checking in and updating my nominations for KS (The Mage, Time Rats, and The Three Deaths). Good luck everyone. A month is a long time, but there's light at the end of the tunnel either way. Though KS isn't prone to selecting debut novels, it's a great learning experience for new authors. For one, it gives a good look at the market and other authors. And bulk sales are definitely doable despite not being selected. I'm waiting for  my 1000th sale, which will hopefully come at the end of the month.

Cindy: Rosette's looking good  Got a copy on KU and will leave a review when finished!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> Cindy: Rosette's looking good  Got a copy on KU and will leave a review when finished!


Thanks so much, Blanche! I know there's a lot of demand on authors to read other authors, so even with a freebie on KU, I know the investment of time you're offering.

And yes, Mel, I got that email, too and am watching. Just so others know and perhaps other non-winners of KS can put in data points--I notified KS last night about 10 or 11 p.m. that my book was out, and they sent out the message before noon today. Anyone else have a time lag to report so others will know how to plan for the future? I assume they just needed someone to verify I wasn't linking to a different book or something. ;-)


----------



## CarmenShea

ADDavies said:


> If I may chime in, my experience may be different to Cindy's, but here's how I was told it break down.
> 
> - Obtain your own ISBN
> - Go to Createspace first -- you get a better Amazon/CS royalty
> - Note - you can't do expanded distribution with your own ISBN. You can use their own, but they you have two ISBNs for the same novel.
> - Not using expanded distribution allows you to price the novel lower too.
> - Once approved on there and live on Amazon, go through Ingram Spark.
> - This gets you the expanded distribution, so you can get into libraries, B&N, Waterstones in the UK, etc. If you pay extra you get in their catalogue too.
> 
> That advice is a couple of years old, so if anyone needs to slap it down, please slap away.
> 
> I've gone exclusively with Createspace a couple of times since. I won't do that again, simply because it's caused a couple of issues when I've tried to send my paperback places where they turn their noses up at CS novels. A universal ISBN will be better long term, even if it takes 10 years for my career to take off.
> 
> ISBNs and IS are more expensive but worth it. I think.


Ok this is really good to know! Especially about the ISBNs, so many things I haven't even thought about yet! :/


----------



## CarmenShea

I've just had my new book cover approved by Kindle Scout  so it's up on the site now!

You can check it out via my campaign page.

I'll keep you guys posted as to whether it affects my stats or not. I'm pretty much slap-bang in the middle of my campaign anyway.

Also, does anyone know: how random are the genres? My novel had been sitting on pages 2 or 3 in the three genres it's listed in, but since the cover update it's pretty much gone to the back of the pile. Which is interesting as I didn't think that sort of update would have affected it. :/


----------



## N.Luckourt

blancheking said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Though KS isn't prone to selecting debut novels, it's a great learning experience for new authors. For one, it gives a good look at the market and other authors. And bulk sales are definitely doable despite not being selected. I'm waiting for my 1000th sale, which will hopefully come at the end of the month.


Great points to note. KS is def a crash course in marketing  That's awesome re your book sales! Congrats on waiting for number 1000 ~ (I wish I knew how to do those celebration photos like e.b. and I'd insert one here


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Blanche, I must have been reading too fast and missed that great news about your 1000th sale coming up--very hopeful for all of us!

Speaking of hopeful, in just its fourth day for sale, ROSETTE broke 10,000 in the Kindle rankings tonight! (The KS notification to my nominees went out today, so I'm sure that helped.)  I can't wait to see actual sales/KU figures. 

Carmen, so glad they let you change the cover! And I think we figured out that within each genre the books are listed according to their campaign day, mostly. Sometimes a rogue one gets stuck somewhere. Hope that helps!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Speaking of hopeful, in just its fourth day for sale, ROSETTE broke 10,000 in the Kindle rankings tonight! (The KS notification to my nominees went out today, so I'm sure that helped.) I can't wait to see actual sales/KU figures.


Congrats Cindy! That's great! Can't you see the figures now?


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right.

Today is the freaking day. I am finishing up my manuscript for KELPIE DREAMS and I will be putting together the Kindle Scout submission and have it submitted by this weekend. I am SO stoked!

And welcome to the Scout House, Steven L. Hawk!



Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

1 day left The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
1 day left Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
8 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
8 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
8 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
14 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
14 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
15 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
15 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
16 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
21 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
28 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
29 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

MelanieCellier said:


> Congrats Cindy! That's great! Can't you see the figures now?


Melanie, I can see only a graph that snapshots my rankings each day. I think they do a full report at the end of each month. That's why I was eager to get the book out last weekend--so I have some data to chew over during my first full month in February, instead of having to wait until early March to know what's going on. 

I ranked briefly at 8,827 this morning, but it's up in the 9000s again this hour. Dizzy.

Signed,
Data Dabbler


----------



## etherme

Hey all, just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm almost to the halfway mark of my Resthaven campaign. REALLY starting to feel the fatigue of promotion. I can only imagine how nerve-racking it is to wait for the decision when it's finished! KS: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TM3J7M6NG8QN


----------



## etherme

Steve Vernon said:


> Today is the freaking day. I am finishing up my manuscript for KELPIE DREAMS and I will be putting together the Kindle Scout submission and have it submitted by this weekend. I am SO stoked!


Best of luck, Steve!


----------



## lbclark75

CarmenShea said:


> I've just had my new book cover approved by Kindle Scout  so it's up on the site now!


Popped over to Kindle Scout this morning, and your cover was the first thing I noticed. Hopefully it will get more random click-throughs (and if you get those, you'll get nominations--you have a great one-liner, synopsis, and excerpt.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> ADDavies, what you explain is what I meant to say--I cannot for the life of me remember/distinguish Ingram Spark and Lightning Source.


I think they're the same company.

IS = Europe
LS = US


----------



## N.Luckourt

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Melanie, I can see only a graph that snapshots my rankings each day. I think they do a full report at the end of each month. That's why I was eager to get the book out last weekend--so I have some data to chew over during my first full month in February, instead of having to wait until early March to know what's going on.
> 
> I ranked briefly at 8,827 this morning, but it's up in the 9000s again this hour. Dizzy.
> 
> Signed,
> Data Dabbler


That's awesome Cindy! I knew Rosette was going to do well  To view your number of sales, you go to the KDP site and click on reports. It should give you two line graphs (one for actual sales and one for how many pages are being read through Kindle Unlimited). It updates in real time as far as I can see.


----------



## BBGriffith

Hi Scout Crew! I'm throwing my hat into the ring with you. I've entered The Sleepwalkers, the first novel in my new series, into Kindle Scout. I'll be publishing it either way, it's all ready to go, but I've followed this thread religiously for months now and I figured I'd give it a shot first. Thanks to everyone who has shared their experience already!


----------



## thousandroses

Hi all,

My Kindle Scout campaign has started.

Need your blessings.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/FHG1JTSHSGXU

-Rose


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

N.Luckourt said:


> That's awesome Cindy! I knew Rosette was going to do well  To view your number of sales, you go to the KDP site and click on reports. It should give you two line graphs (one for actual sales and one for how many pages are being read through Kindle Unlimited). It updates in real time as far as I can see.


You prob already know this, but if you click on the "Month-to-Date Unit Sales" link on the top of the Reports page, it will show you actual number of copies sold, refunded, etc. I visit that page every day and enter the numbers for all my books into an Excel spreadsheet I've been maintaining since 2011. (Yeah, I'm a geek, I know. But I've got data!)


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steven L. Hawk said:


> You prob already know this, but if you click on the "Month-to-Date Unit Sales" link on the top of the Reports page, it will show you actual number of copies sold, refunded, etc. I visit that page every day and enter the numbers for all my books into an Excel spreadsheet I've been maintaining since 2011. (Yeah, I'm a geek, I know. But I've got data!)


Nicole and Steven, thanks for helping this newbie. MORE DATA TO PONDER! I'll never get anything done. Really, though, I need to come up with a reasonable way to keep up with things while still actually, like, writing another book. 

Welcome, Rose and B.B. and anyone else I haven't named yet. I'll be watching your campaigns and cheering you on!


----------



## thousandroses

Thanks Cindy, Rosette looks so nice, going to purchase it in the weekend. 
-Rose


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

thousandroses said:


> Thanks Cindy, Rosette looks so nice, going to purchase it in the weekend.
> -Rose


Thanks, Rose! I got an astounding review from fellow Scoutee Joshua Grasso last night. It took my breath away!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right, B.B. and Rose - I've added you both to today's list. Good luck with your campaigns.

As for me, I've just finished the final draft of KELPIE DREAMS and I just need to finish up the hook sentence and the promo description and then by this weekend it goes into Kindle Scout.

Look out folks, I'm coming through.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> As for me, I've just finished the final draft of KELPIE DREAMS and I just need to finish up the hook sentence and the promo description and then by this weekend it goes into Kindle Scout.


Will there be a sequel called KELPIE NIGHTMARES?


----------



## Steve Vernon

The sequel is already cooking.


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Blanche, I must have been reading too fast and missed that great news about your 1000th sale coming up--very hopeful for all of us!
> 
> Speaking of hopeful, in just its fourth day for sale, ROSETTE broke 10,000 in the Kindle rankings tonight! (The KS notification to my nominees went out today, so I'm sure that helped.) I can't wait to see actual sales/KU figures.
> 
> Carmen, so glad they let you change the cover! And I think we figured out that within each genre the books are listed according to their campaign day, mostly. Sometimes a rogue one gets stuck somewhere. Hope that helps!


Eee congrats on the placement, I'm glad it's going so well for you  let us know how the KS notifications affect you!

Thanks! Ah, I think mine must've been stuck then XD and my update probably refreshed the feed- alas!


----------



## CarmenShea

etherme said:


> Hey all, just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm almost to the halfway mark of my Resthaven campaign. REALLY starting to feel the fatigue of promotion. I can only imagine how nerve-racking it is to wait for the decision when it's finished! KS: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TM3J7M6NG8QN


I'm with you on this! I'm halfway through mine too and omg I kind of just want it to all be over already! I think I better understand why people go through traditional publishers now- just so they don't have to deal withe the promo!  haha


----------



## CarmenShea

lbclark75 said:


> Popped over to Kindle Scout this morning, and your cover was the first thing I noticed. Hopefully it will get more random click-throughs (and if you get those, you'll get nominations--you have a great one-liner, synopsis, and excerpt.


 thank you so much! I'm so much happier with it for having changed the cover, so I'm keeping everything crossed it pays off. And I'm so glad you liked what you read, really appreciate you saying so- thanks


----------



## CarmenShea

BBGriffith said:


> Hi Scout Crew! I'm throwing my hat into the ring with you. I've entered The Sleepwalkers, the first novel in my new series, into Kindle Scout. I'll be publishing it either way, it's all ready to go, but I've followed this thread religiously for months now and I figured I'd give it a shot first. Thanks to everyone who has shared their experience already!


Hey! Loving the sound of this one, will keep my fingers crossed for you and your campaign. 
Also, your covers are absolutely gorgeous! Did you design your own?


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> As for me, I've just finished the final draft of KELPIE DREAMS and I just need to finish up the hook sentence and the promo description and then by this weekend it goes into Kindle Scout.
> 
> Look out folks, I'm coming through.


I'm excited about this! Good luck with the submission/launch, I know we'll all be rooting for you


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've had a hearty breakfast of a slice of maple bacon, a whole wheat tortilla, the perfect fried egg, a few fried-up spud slices and some coarsely-cut homemade slaw. That, and a cup of coffee strong enough to rock a heavyweight boxer back on his heels and I am set for the day. Time just for one more bucket of strong black coffee and I'm off to the bus for another shift at work. I'll be coming home through snowfall and may wind up shoveling tonight - but tomorrow is a day-off. Another full shift on Sunday - so I've got a short weekend, but I'm still feeling good. Just a little baggy-eyed, is all.



So let's stop the moaning and get on with the list.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Mage: Awakening by Erin Mcgowan
LAST DAY LEFT Time Rats by Lexi Revellian
7 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
7 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
7 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
13 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
13 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
14 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
14 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
15 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
20 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
27 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
28 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

PS: Okay, so I just STARTED setting up the Kindle Scout campaign.

I'll finish the set-up tomorrow - but just seeing it there above my first campaign has got me positively stoked!


----------



## BBGriffith

CarmenShea said:


> Hey! Loving the sound of this one, will keep my fingers crossed for you and your campaign.
> Also, your covers are absolutely gorgeous! Did you design your own?


Thanks! As for the cover, I had the good people at Bookfly design this one. I'm glad you like it! So from what I gather the strategy is not to fire all your marketing bullets at once? And page views are more important than H&T? Although doesn't H&T lead to page views?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

BBGriffith said:


> Thanks! As for the cover, I had the good people at Bookfly design this one. I'm glad you like it! So from what I gather the strategy is not to fire all your marketing bullets at once? And page views are more important than H&T? Although doesn't H&T lead to page views?


Yes, B.B., they all work together. Being new up on the board, or expiring up on the board, helps get you more visible, and the more visible you are, the more views, and the more views the more chance at nominations and saves, which give H&T, and the more H&T the more views. And so on. Dizzy!

I agree--lovely covers. Just like the array of cashmere sweaters in a Lands End catalog or the tubs of ice cream in a Baskin Robbins, it makes want the whole set!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> PS: Okay, so I just STARTED setting up the Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> I'll finish the set-up tomorrow - but just seeing it there above my first campaign has got me positively stoked!


I can't believe you're gonna brave the KS waters again... good for you! Best of luck!!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Lexi Revellian said:


> Will there be a sequel called KELPIE NIGHTMARES?


Yay! Last day for you! Good luck!!


----------



## GaretWirth

Still waiting to hear back about my campaign for PROVENANCE -- day 5! Does anybody know if they, like, actually read the manuscripts? I just know that some books were rejected pretty much immediately after their campaign ended, but some folks have had to wait days and days... but then were still rejected.

I've got plenty of other things keeping me (overly) busy so I'm not obsessed with it, but I do get the occasional pang of anxiety when I remember that I still haven't heard... oye.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Just purchased my copies of Lay Me Down, Rosette, and Expert Witness.  I've already read Lay Me Down and loved it. Rosette and Expert Witness will be on my reading list... it may take months... but I did want to purchase to help your sales... and once read... I will leave a review!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

GaretWirth said:


> Still waiting to hear back about my campaign for PROVENANCE -- day 5! Does anybody know if they, like, actually read the manuscripts? I just know that some books were rejected pretty much immediately after their campaign ended, but some folks have had to wait days and days... but then were still rejected.
> 
> I've got plenty of other things keeping me (overly) busy so I'm not obsessed with it, but I do get the occasional pang of anxiety when I remember that I still haven't heard... oye.


I do think they are really reading the novels of those books that are on their list (genres they publish)... yes, many have waited a long time to be rejected... but, many have waited a long time and have been accepted! Hang in there!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Just purchased my copies of Lay Me Down, Rosette, and Expert Witness. I've already read Lay Me Down and loved it. Rosette and Expert Witness will be on my reading list... it may take months... but I did want to purchase to help your sales... and once read... I will leave a review!


Thanks so much, Jeanne! Great encouragement.

Garet, it would be nice to have a crystal ball, wouldn't it?! Hang in there!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Yay! Last day for you! Good luck!!


Goodness me, is it? I hadn't noticed. Tum te tum te tum...


----------



## GaretWirth

Boo, rejected. Oh well.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Just purchased my copies of Lay Me Down, Rosette, and Expert Witness. I've already read Lay Me Down and loved it. Rosette and Expert Witness will be on my reading list... it may take months... but I did want to purchase to help your sales... and once read... I will leave a review!


The other two are on my list as well! I hope to get to them soon!

Hoping it doesn't take me too long to make $1500 off Lay Me Down and then I won't feel so bad that they rejected me.


----------



## CarmenShea

BBGriffith said:


> Thanks! As for the cover, I had the good people at Bookfly design this one. I'm glad you like it! So from what I gather the strategy is not to fire all your marketing bullets at once? And page views are more important than H&T? Although doesn't H&T lead to page views?


I'll add them to my list of places to check out!

H&T I think is pretty important, moreso for KS to see that you have a potential audience. You get H&T via the page hits sure, but if you're in the H&T then that pretty much works for you to keep getting the page hits, and if it drops out H&T you've always got your own promo to fall back on.

And yes, whatever you do, don't max out your promo at the start. Definitely something I wish I'd thought of *before* my campaign started XD I'd leave it up a couple days and see what the KS traffic is like by itself (you're likely to get into H&T just from that alone) and after a few days start pacing out your social media/other marketing bit by bit.

Obviously, this is just something I'd do if I got a re-do, so it's really up to you. Good luck either way


----------



## CarmenShea

GaretWirth said:


> Still waiting to hear back about my campaign for PROVENANCE -- day 5! Does anybody know if they, like, actually read the manuscripts? I just know that some books were rejected pretty much immediately after their campaign ended, but some folks have had to wait days and days... but then were still rejected.
> 
> I've got plenty of other things keeping me (overly) busy so I'm not obsessed with it, but I do get the occasional pang of anxiety when I remember that I still haven't heard... oye.


Hang in there! I think worse than the campaign itself, this is the part I'm most dreading- the waiting game! :S I don't know if they read all the manuscripts, but I think they might for the ones they're considering and that's why it takes so long? For the people notified immediately, I just assumed they'd made their decision prior to the end of campaign either because of the novel itself wasn't what they wanted or stat performance. But that's just speculation on my part.

EDT: sorry, just saw you didn't get selected  that's rubbish, but don't let that put you off!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Hi guys -- I'm keeping apprised of everyone's campaigns and nominating them. 
In case anyone is wondering what happens immediately after you "win" -- not much. I'll get edits within the next two weeks, but so far, it's been quiet. I haven't spoken to anyone from KP yet. Just automated emails. So, um, that's about it.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

GaretWirth said:


> Boo, rejected. Oh well.


That's a pain, Garet, but don't let it get to you. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

GaretWirth said:


> Boo, rejected. Oh well.


So sorry, Garet. You're in good company with brave souls!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hard luck, Garet.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Ah, Garet.  I just got the email that you weren't selected.  So sorry!  Time to self pub now!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Katherine and K.C., I've got you both in the rotation now.


----------



## blancheking

GaretWirth said:


> Boo, rejected. Oh well.


no worries  publish anyway (and join the dark side.)

updating my nominations. this really is a good program for free books.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I am poking my way through my Kindle Scout campaign set-up this morning, agonizing over every single syllable.

Does that sound good? Will that sell me?

Dang it, how hard can it be?

Meanwhile, I have me some snow to shovel shortly, after breakfast. Might have a grocery trip to make and in between all that bring world peace back to my domestic situation. Life can be awfully complicated sometimes. Gives a fellow more to write about.


So let's stop all of this moaning and get on with the list. My sympathies and envy to Erin and Lexi who are done with their campaigns and are now swinging slowly in the breeze, awaiting the final judgement from the great gods of Kindle Scout hoo-ha-ha.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

6 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
6 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
6 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
12 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
12 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
13 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
13 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
14 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
19 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
26 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
27 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting - hoo ha ha.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> My sympathies and envy to Erin and Lexi who are done with their campaigns and are now swinging slowly in the breeze, awaiting the final judgement from the great gods of Kindle Scout hoo-ha-ha.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. 

I've submitted the manuscript.

Now I can finally breathe.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew.
> 
> I've submitted the manuscript.
> 
> Now I can finally breathe.


Good luck, Steve!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

GaretWirth said:


> Boo, rejected. Oh well.


So sorry, Garet


----------



## thousandroses

All the best, Steve.

-Rose


----------



## KGGiarratano

Sorry, Garet. Wishing you success in self publishing it.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Katherine and K.C., I've got you both in the rotation now.


Thanks Steven. Hard to believe the last week is here already, the time's just floooooowwwnnn byyy sooooooooooo quicklyyyyyyyyyyyyy...



GaretWirth said:


> Boo, rejected. Oh well.


Sorry Garet. Let us know when you're ready to publish because I'd still love a copy 



Steve Vernon said:


> Whew.
> 
> I've submitted the manuscript.
> 
> Now I can finally breathe.


Congrats. Second time on the merry-go-round is usually better than the first, right?


----------



## amyates

Thanks for keeping the list up-to-date, Steven, and good luck! Sorry, Garet!  Got all whole stack of scout novels on the kindle to read!


----------



## JalexM

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I am poking my way through my Kindle Scout campaign set-up this morning, agonizing over every single syllable.
> 
> Does that sound good? Will that sell me?
> 
> Dang it, how hard can it be?
> 
> Meanwhile, I have me some snow to shovel shortly, after breakfast. Might have a grocery trip to make and in between all that bring world peace back to my domestic situation. Life can be awfully complicated sometimes. Gives a fellow more to write about.
> 
> 
> So let's stop all of this moaning and get on with the list. My sympathies and envy to Erin and Lexi who are done with their campaigns and are now swinging slowly in the breeze, awaiting the final judgement from the great gods of Kindle Scout hoo-ha-ha.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 6 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
> 6 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
> 6 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
> 12 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
> 12 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
> 13 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
> 13 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
> 14 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
> 19 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
> 26 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 27 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting - hoo ha ha.


Thanks for keeping track. I put kindle scout out of my head so I don't have to keep worrying about it for thirty days.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I'm hip-deep in a whole lot of paperwork this morning with a new blog entry and a new mailing list send-out to set up in time for a big promo tomorrow - but how many of you folks watch LIP SYNC BATTLE and how many of you watched Josh Gad rock Donald Trump with Divinyl's "I Touch Myself"?

I'm telling you that I about peed myself watching it on our DVR last night.


Now that I have got that off of my chest let's get on with today's listing.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

5 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
5 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
5 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
11 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
11 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
12 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
12 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
13 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
18 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
25 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
26 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I'm hip-deep in a whole lot of paperwork this morning with a new blog entry and a new mailing list send-out to set up in time for a big promo tomorrow - but how many of you folks watch LIP SYNC BATTLE and how many of you watched Josh Gad rock Donald Trump with Divinyl's "I Touch Myself"?
> 
> I'm telling you that I about peed myself watching it on our DVR last night.


Thanks for curating some entertainment I don't have time for!  Very fun.


----------



## BBGriffith

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew.
> 
> I've submitted the manuscript.
> 
> Now I can finally breathe.


Good luck Steve, and way to get back out there. I think blurb writing is among the most infuriating things even when you _don't_ have a character limit, but it's also a great exercise in simplification. This is such a great thread. I love all the honesty here with sharing numbers and post acceptance/rejection experiences.


----------



## N.Luckourt

So sorry Garet!      Good luck on your next step. 

And best of luck to you Steve!


----------



## etherme

Bummer, Garet. Let us know when the book is available!


----------



## TheBehrg

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew.
> 
> I've submitted the manuscript.
> 
> Now I can finally breathe.


Second time's the charm --


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Lexi Revellian said:


>


Congratulations, Lexi. I just saw Time Rats appear on the home page of Kindle Scout. Sleeping smileys obviously work wonders!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Does anyone have any insights as to what as been more successful in KS? Books in a series vs standalones?

I know the books don't have to be first in a series, but are Amazon more interested in those?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Katherine Hayton said:


> Congratulations, Lexi. I just saw Time Rats appear on the home page of Kindle Scout. Sleeping smileys obviously work wonders!


Katherine, I've just woken up and found out, and keep checking the page to make sure _Time Rats_ is still there. I am SO delighted.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so this gave me the shivers. I damn near teared up. I have listened to this song and sang it out loud so many times over the years without ever realizing how much of a piece of my existence that it really was.
It's funny how you never realize how important something like a song or an image or a stupid little chunk of human experience can be to you until it is gone.

That is why we write - to help keep those precious little teardrops that life pours down preserved for all time.

Give this a listen, will you?








Now let's get on with today's listing.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

4 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
4 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
4 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
10 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
10 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
11 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
11 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
12 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
17 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
24 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
25 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## authorkcfinn

So sorry about Provenance, Garet, it sounded so good!
And congratulations to Lexi - you had a mercifully quick decision, hope mine is like that whatever the outcome.
I'm already waiting to hear about acceptance onto my PhD by Feb 19th, so I really don't need KS to drag it out til the 20th too!
Good luck Steve on your new campaign!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats, Lexi!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Congratulations, Lexi!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Lexi Revellian said:


> Katherine, I've just woken up and found out, and keep checking the page to make sure _Time Rats_ is still there. I am SO delighted.


Congrats, Lexi!!!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thank you all. I'm getting little done today except for some serious gloating . . .


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thank you all. I'm getting little done today except for some serious gloating . . .


Well done, Lexi!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Well done, Lexi!


I'm grateful for the advice and support this thread provides. Before entering for KS I read the whole thing, and found people's experiences helpful.

Good luck to all those still in the process!


----------



## NoLongerPosting

Congrats, Lexi!
I just got the notification in my email from Kindle that I'll be getting a free copy before publication. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'm grateful for the advice and support this thread provides. Before entering for KS I read the whole thing, and found people's experiences helpful.
> 
> Good luck to all those still in the process!


Congrats! Can't wait to get my copy to read! Welcome to the other side... the cookies are amazing!

Armand


----------



## Erinm128

Congrats, Lexi! I'm so happy for you. This looks like a great book and I can't wait to read it 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thank you all. I'm getting little done today except for some serious gloating . . .


I just got my email that you were selected! It's official!  I can't wait for my free copy!


----------



## amyates

Congrats, Lexi! Looking forward to reading Time Rats!


----------



## lbclark75

Lexi Revellian said:


> Katherine, I've just woken up and found out, and keep checking the page to make sure _Time Rats_ is still there. I am SO delighted.


Congratulations, Lexi!


----------



## blancheking

congrats lexi  just saw the email!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks everyone - it's now late in London and I'm off to bed, tired and happy.

Erin, I'm hoping to get a free copy of _The Mage Awakening_ in due course.


----------



## geronl

congrats, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Steve Vernon

CONGRATS, LEXI!!!


----------



## CarmenShea

Congrats, Lexi! I just got my email too, can't wait to finally read this one!


----------



## blancheking

I just finished tallying my sales numbers: 1060 books sold 

This has been a very interesting 2 months and 10 days; lots to learn, lots to understand, and it all started with kindle scout. And the best part of it was meeting everyone here, making friends, learning from more established authors (you guys are the best!). It's been oodles of fun both on and offline, and the next step is probably to help the few of my friends who have started writing as an alternative to long nights out or gaming.


----------



## KGGiarratano

ADDavies said:


> Does anyone have any insights as to what as been more successful in KS? Books in a series vs standalones?
> 
> I know the books don't have to be first in a series, but are Amazon more interested in those?


From the recent winners, it seems Amazon really loves books that are well branded -- standalone or series.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

blancheking said:


> I just finished tallying my sales numbers: 1060 books sold
> 
> This has been a very interesting 2 months and 10 days; lots to learn, lots to understand, and it all started with kindle scout. And the best part of it was meeting everyone here, making friends, learning from more established authors (you guys are the best!). It's been oodles of fun both on and offline, and the next step is probably to help the few of my friends who have started writing as an alternative to long nights out or gaming.


Excellent, Blanche! I had a great first week, but things are slow now. One thing at a time--I just wrote a post for an indie blog that should put ROSETTE in front of a lot of eyes, but it took me a half a day to get all the components of it just right. One. Thing. At. A. Time. . . .

And I'm getting a lot better at nominating winners on KS! Or most of the winners come through here now! Actually, if my blog post goes live anytime soon, that should bring plenty of new Scoutees in here -- as you'll see.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I am baggy-eyed this morning. I was awake at 3:30am and I could NOT get back to sleep. Some days I would cheerfully pay someone to club me into unconsciousness with a large stone.

All right - let's get on with today's listing.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

3 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
3 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
3 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
9 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
9 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
10 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
10 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
11 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
16 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
23 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
24 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## p.s.w. gear

Hey y'all!

Total lurker here and I just wanted to say thanks for the great camaraderie and the advice. It was so helpful when I took my own turn through the Kindle Scout turnstiles. I didn't win, but for me it was all about experience and meeting new people (even found an editor for my short stories!). I totally missed out just lurking, but it was still a hoot and I've been enjoying the constant updates on campaigns soon to end. Like many here, I've taken the jump into self-publishing after KS. Hah, super slow process but, again, learning so much. 

Anyway, hi!


----------



## etherme

Can't wait to read Time Rats!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

p.s.w. gear said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Total lurker here and I just wanted to say thanks for the great camaraderie and the advice. It was so helpful when I took my own turn through the Kindle Scout turnstiles. I didn't win, but for me it was all about experience and meeting new people (even found an editor for my short stories!). I totally missed out just lurking, but it was still a hoot and I've been enjoying the constant updates on campaigns soon to end. Like many here, I've taken the jump into self-publishing after KS. Hah, super slow process but, again, learning so much.
> 
> Anyway, hi!


Welcome, P.S.W.!


----------



## BBGriffith

I am blown away by the peeps in this thread that managed to keep their book H&T for a solid month. That is insane. I have like 10 total hours H&T over the week I've been running my campaign, not for lack of promotion, either.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

BBGriffith said:


> I am blown away by the peeps in this thread that managed to keep their book H&T for a solid month. That is insane. I have like 10 total hours H&T over the week I've been running my campaign, not for lack of promotion, either.


But as my campaign and others' can testify (in either direction), Views and H&T do NOT in themselves determine who "wins" Kindle Scout. Those are an indicator of popularity (sales potential) and combine with Amazon's other data to help them decide what to publish. Of course it's in my own interest as a high-view, high-H&T, non-chosen author to say that quality is not the only other determiner.  I really think I have a good book, but I think it's just not quite what KP has in mind--it would be wise for a prospective Scoutee to study the previously-published books to see how his or her title fits into the mix.

Do well!


----------



## authorkcfinn

Three. More. Days.
I will be glad when the campaign is over now, actually. I've jumped back onto H&T for the big push to the end, and I hit 2K views today too, so I feel like I've done my part for the last four weeks! Can't wait to join the waiting room.
Where's this blog post Cindy? I'd love to read it


----------



## CarmenShea

BBGriffith said:


> I am blown away by the peeps in this thread that managed to keep their book H&T for a solid month. That is insane. I have like 10 total hours H&T over the week I've been running my campaign, not for lack of promotion, either.


I agree! It's super impressive. I was only in H&T the first few days my book was launched and zilch since then. I'm coming towards the end of my third week and not feeling very hopeful that I'll make it back in there but who knows. Fingers crossed for both of us that it doesn't affect us too much come the end of our campaigns!


----------



## CarmenShea

authorkcfinn said:


> Three. More. Days.
> I will be glad when the campaign is over now, actually. I've jumped back onto H&T for the big push to the end, and I hit 2K views today too, so I feel like I've done my part for the last four weeks! Can't wait to join the waiting room.
> Where's this blog post Cindy? I'd love to read it


Meep! Good luck!! And nice stats  I'm still waaaaaay down on just over 500views and I'm in week three already. I hope this means good things for your story


----------



## GhostGirlWriter

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so I am baggy-eyed this morning. I was awake at 3:30am and I could NOT get back to sleep. Some days I would cheerfully pay someone to club me into unconsciousness with a large stone.
> 
> All right - let's get on with today's listing.
> 
> Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
> 3 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
> 3 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
> 9 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
> 9 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
> 10 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
> 10 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
> 11 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
> 16 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
> 23 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 24 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting.


Thanks for putting this together. I check out this thread periodically for books to recommend and this made the process a lot easier.


----------



## thousandroses

Including kindle scout book link in Amazon perma free books or kdp select books on free promotion days, permissable?  Anyone tried it? Sent a mail to Amazon but got no reply.

-Rose


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

authorkcfinn said:


> Where's this blog post Cindy? I'd love to read it


It will go up on ALLi fairly soon, but I don't know the date. I'll post a link here when it does.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

About the Hot and Trending chart - my guess is that it's not yet working the way it was planned. This is just my opinion, but if I was Amazon I wouldn't take it too seriously until there were enough readers on the site to overwhelm individual writers' promotional efforts. Readers who pick books they want to read in full, with the hope of getting them free, are worth paying attention to.

My final stats on KS: 572 page views, 155 hours in H & T, 70% KS traffic, 30% external traffic.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My own KELPIE DREAMS Kindle Scout campaign is now LIVE! Do me a favor - when you have ten or fifteen minutes give the full sample a read and let me know what you think of it.

Yes, I am needy. 


But besides being needy I am really curious to see what might sort of an effect just READING the sample would have upon my hot and trending level. So take the time today to read the full sample and then shoot me a quick PM to let me know that you read it. Come tomorrow I will post the results, if any - letting you folks know just how many people took the time to read the sample and what (if any) effect it had upon hot & trending.

All right - let's get on with today's listing.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

2 days left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
2 days left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
2 days left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
8 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
8 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
9 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
9 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
10 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
15 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
22 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
23 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
29 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## L. Scot Everett

What is H&T?


----------



## Steve Vernon

L.S. Everett said:


> What is H&T?


Hot & Trending.

It is partly how Kindle Scout ranks the popularity of your campaign. The more hours that your submissions spends HOT AND TRENDING, the more likely it is to get noticed and to receive more submissions. It is NOT a guarantee that you will "win" with your selection. It is only one single factor. BUT the more hours you spend on the Hot & Trending train, the more likely folks are to notice your submission and nominate it as well and pick up a free copy and maybe even read and review it and get you more noticed as time rolls on.

Cue the piano player...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> My final stats on KS: 572 page views, 155 hours in H & T, 70% KS traffic, 30% external traffic.


Lexi's experience is a good example of why folks shouldn't fret too much about views and H&T. In contrast, I had almost 2400 page views, 690 hours in H&T, and about a 45%/55% split in internal/external traffic. Two other recent "non-chosen" Scoutees had very similar statistics, and one recent chosen book (by a trade-published author) had statistics similar to Lexi's.

Just a little curation of the data for your consideration . . .


----------



## BBGriffith

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Lexi's experience is a good example of why folks shouldn't fret too much about views and H&T. In contrast, I had almost 2400 page views, 690 hours in H&T, and about a 45%/55% split in internal/external traffic. Two other recent "non-chosen" Scoutees had very similar statistics, and one recent chosen book (by a trade-published author) had statistics similar to Lexi's.
> 
> Just a little curation of the data for your consideration . . .


Very interesting. I'm going to wildly speculate that they factor in these things in roughly this order:

1.) Popular Genre (Mystery/Thriller/Suspense, Paranormal, and Romance seem hot)
2.) Cover & Blurb 
3.) Author history (or lack thereof, which definitely isn't a deal breaker since we've seen 1st time books get chosen, but I do think established sellers have a big advantage.)
4.) Overall page views (can you market?)
5.) Traffic from Kindle Scout (I think they like to see this because it theoretically proves that the cover and blurb are clickable without promotion)
6.) H&T (I agree with Lexi when she says that she thinks it's not doing whatever Amazon wants it to be doing right now. Maybe it's too easily triggered or oddly weighted in terms of whatever ratio is needed to get on the list? I've seen books be #1 on the H&T list then completely disappear an hour later.)

Just my thoughts. I'm sure they'll change tomorrow.


----------



## kennysrich

Hello everyone,

I hope you've all been doing well. I truly appreciate the positivity and camaraderie in this forum. Unfortunately, I haven't been around much since I've been writing my butt off. Some of you may remember me. I'm the author of The One-Eyed King, my first rodeo on Kindle Scout, which had amazing stats and yet wasn't selected. To be fair, it wasn't fully copyedited. That's on me. My second attempt on KS was The Elementals, a co-authored title with a relatively established indie author. It wasn't selected either. No surprise. We didn't promote, nor did we announce it. It was my placebo. Great cover, well-written, fully copyedited. Like I said, placebo. KS needs to see activity, which we didn't have, resulting in low final numbers.

Now, here's hoping the third time's the charm. I'm back with a full-blown new campaign for Book 2 in The One-Eyed King Trilogy, 'Out of Darkness'. This title is fully copyedited by a phenomenal and seasoned editor and pretty much ready for KDP. It went live last night, and for an hour, I promoted on FB, where I have a pretty good presence/following across a number of pages I run, including my personal profile. As of this morning, with no stats having updated yet, it's already hot and trending. So, that's a good start. Maybe it's the romantic flair to the cover and storyline of the sequel, who knows? At any rate, I'm curious to see how this fares compared to Book 1. I'm hesitant to blitz my Fb folk again like I did last time, but I'm going for broke this time, albeit expecting the worst. It is what it is. I kindly invite you guys to view Out of Darkness on Kindle Scout and consider nominating it if you like what you see. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/J6EKQEMGBD70

Thank you,
Kenny


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

kennysrich said:


> I kindly invite you guys to view Out of Darkness on Kindle Scout and consider nominating it if you like what you see. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/J6EKQEMGBD70
> 
> Thank you,
> Kenny


Kenny, you're a paragon of tenacity! I look forward to taking a look.


----------



## kennysrich

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Kenny, you're a paragon of tenacity! I look forward to taking a look.


Aww, thank you, Cindy! Much appreciated


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> My own KELPIE DREAMS Kindle Scout campaign is now LIVE! Do me a favor - when you have ten or fifteen minutes give the full sample a read and let me know what you think of it.
> 
> Yes, I am needy.


Just finished reading. I like the dual voice narration (the inside voice is very funny). In terms of lines, love the transitions. Maybe drop the first three lines? Your paragraph "A woman's last thoughts on earth really ought to mean something deep and profound..." is so pretty that it functions like a vacuum; the three before it has a different tempo. Love the end of the sample; it was darker than I thought it would be.


----------



## blancheking

p.s.w. gear said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Total lurker here and I just wanted to say thanks for the great camaraderie and the advice. It was so helpful when I took my own turn through the Kindle Scout turnstiles. I didn't win, but for me it was all about experience and meeting new people (even found an editor for my short stories!). I totally missed out just lurking, but it was still a hoot and I've been enjoying the constant updates on campaigns soon to end. Like many here, I've taken the jump into self-publishing after KS. Hah, super slow process but, again, learning so much.
> 
> Anyway, hi!


Hello! I remember nominating Charlotte Gnoll. Great read, by the way. Really thought it would win.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

authorkcfinn said:


> Three. More. Days.
> I will be glad when the campaign is over now, actually. I've jumped back onto H&T for the big push to the end, and I hit 2K views today too, so I feel like I've done my part for the last four weeks! Can't wait to join the waiting room.


Ditto. Thirty days turned out to be a lot longer than I thought they'd be! Since I'm already having a heart attack whenever an email from Amazon arrives in my inbox I'm sure the waiting room can't be much worse.

BTW I was just updating one of my books - Skeletal - on Amazon and saw that one of my editorial reviews is from you. I'd wondered why your name seemed so familiar - doh! Belated thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I haven't seen the morning update yet. I had forgotten just how frustrating it can be waiting for that morning update to appear.

I'm strapped for time again this morning - so let's get on with today's listing.

Remember, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Updated List

1 day left The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
1 day left Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
1 day left The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
7 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
7 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
8 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
8 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
9 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
14 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
21 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
22 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
28 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
28 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine, Kim, Amanda, here's to a wonderful final day, and then the decision!


----------



## lbclark75

My campaign for Love Rocks is live now. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OL1ZJ3QAW421

I'm going to be off the grid next week and won't be able to check my stats. That should be interesting! I'll have people promoting for me while I'm MIA, though.

This just started, and I'm already twitchy. It's a long 30 days, isn't it?


----------



## etherme

lbclark75 said:


> This just started, and I'm already twitchy. It's a long 30 days, isn't it?


30 days sometimes feels like 30 weeks . . .


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Katherine, Kim, Amanda, here's to a wonderful final day, and then the decision!


Thanks very much, Cindy. I hope it doesn't take quite so long as yours did! 
Despite my reading list I'm not at all keen on being kept in suspense


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I have decided to make a drinking game out of checking my Kindle Scout campaign statistics. Every time that I find myself clicking over to check out the ratings I have a shot of grape Kool-aid and tequila.

The good news is that I am drunk.

The bad news is that I have to go to work now.


Let's get on with today's listing while I can still see straight.

Rmembre...rememememberer...REMEMBER, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.

Stupid grape Kool-aid.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
LAST DAY LEFT! Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
LAST DAY LEFT! The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
6 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
6 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
7 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
7 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
8 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
13 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
20 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
21 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
27 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
27 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## p.s.w. gear

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Welcome, P.S.W.!


Thanks, Cindy!!



blancheking said:


> Hello! I remember nominating Charlotte Gnoll. Great read, by the way. Really thought it would win.


Cheers for the kind words.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I have... tequila.


Just highlighting the most compelling portion of this post. YMMV!


----------



## blancheking

After a month and a half, the audiobook is finally done   Now if only I can find a way to link it to my amazon book page


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> My own KELPIE DREAMS Kindle Scout campaign is now LIVE! Do me a favor - when you have ten or fifteen minutes give the full sample a read and let me know what you think of it.
> 
> Yes, I am needy.


Hey Steve! I like it so far, you have a really amusing writing style and I'm interested to see where the story goes. 
Only one thing to note: "...the woman who bought into this world..." I think you're missing a word here? "...the woman who bought YOU into this world..." ?? But like, that's not a huge deal, it's just something I know I'd prefer to have pointed out to me!


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT! The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
> LAST DAY LEFT! Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer


EEEEP GOOD LUCK GUYS! Got everything crossed for you, but I hope you won't need it. You all have solid sounding stories and the excerpts were great  hopefully they don't make you wait too long!! <33


----------



## Katherine Hayton

blancheking said:


> After a month and a half, the audiobook is finally done  Now if only I can find a way to link it to my amazon book page


When mine was loaded I just went into Amazon Author Central to claim it and Amazon worked it out from there. A day later it was showing on the same page as my paperback and kindle version


----------



## Steve Vernon

Writing a novel is a little like breaking wind. If you have to force it out, it was probably nothing but crap in the first place.

Best of luck to Katherine, Amanda and K.C. who are all swinging in the wind right now, waiting upon the whimsy and the final decision of the Kindle Scout gods.

Lets get on with the list, shall we?


Updated List

5 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
5 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
6 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
6 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
7 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
12 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
19 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
20 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
26 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
26 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
29 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

CarmenShea said:


> Hey Steve! I like it so far, you have a really amusing writing style and I'm interested to see where the story goes.
> Only one thing to note: "...the woman who bought into this world..." I think you're missing a word here? "...the woman who bought YOU into this world..." ?? But like, that's not a huge deal, it's just something I know I'd prefer to have pointed out to me!


Thanks, Carmen. I did goof. I've sent an e-mail to Kindle Scout to hopefully fix that.

By the way - if any of you folks want to follow along I am running a blog series on my Kindle Scout campaign.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/06/kelpie-dreams-kindle-scout-campaign-day-3/


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> Thanks, Carmen. I did goof. I've sent an e-mail to Kindle Scout to hopefully fix that.
> 
> By the way - if any of you folks want to follow along I am running a blog series on my Kindle Scout campaign.
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/06/kelpie-dreams-kindle-scout-campaign-day-3/


You're welcome!

Are you planning on keeping a day-to-day progress on your KS campaign?! That'll be impressive  mostly because I know I drove myself crazy enough with just viewing the stats page each day! That said, you'll probably have a much more accurate impression of the way your campaign is going! I love your likening of the H&T system to "a legion of hopped-up squirrels"! XD and can't help but feel it's probably, worryingly accurate! I wish there was *more* info on how it all works and affects our campaigns.

I've been doing weekly KS updates myself over on my own blog. It's been an interesting journey so far! I already know if I did KS again I'd go about the whole thing differently from the start! ...but well, we'll see how I feel after getting through this one first! XD


----------



## Steve Vernon

I don't know if this is going to be a daily Kindle Scout blog or not. Depends on how ambitious I am.


I'll definitely check out your blog, Carmen.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> By the way - if any of you folks want to follow along I am running a blog series on my Kindle Scout campaign.
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/06/kelpie-dreams-kindle-scout-campaign-day-3/


Steve, you're a funny guy!  And I'd say you know SEVERAL who have been on H&T every day through their whole campaigns and not gotten chosen. :-/ I really like your cover for KELPIE DREAMS, and I WILL get over to Scout in the next day or so to read those excerpts as promised.


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> I don't know if this is going to be a daily Kindle Scout blog or not. Depends on how ambitious I am.
> 
> 
> I'll definitely check out your blog, Carmen.


XD of course I'd be very impressed if you managed it! I'll keep a look out either way 

I think I got a little burnt out during my third week and actually kept away from KS itself for a few days. Who knew this whole thing could be so exhausting  haha


----------



## Steve Vernon

CarmenShea said:


> I think I got a little burnt out during my third week and actually kept away from KS itself for a few days. Who knew this whole thing could be so exhausting  haha


I hear you. This is my second kick at the Kindle Scout can and it can be an awfully long stretch. You start out and you are all - oh, I can do this, this is easy - and then by the end of week one you are that dude going across the desert dropping your belt and your gun and your empty canteen and then by week two you have got your nose planted squarely in the dirt and you are doing a sort of a long drawn-out crawl and you're so darned tired you are not even bothering to spit out the dirt and you've got grains of sand ground into your cavity and by week three you are pretty certain that you have crawled by that particular patch of cactus at least three more times and come the fourth week you've stood up again and your eyes are burnt blind from the glare of the sun and you are stumbling across your Facebook page croaking out the words "Nominate me. Nominate me. Nominate me-e-e-e..."

Oh yeah - I'm looking forward to that. I'm going miss all that grape kool-aid, you bet.


----------



## authorkcfinn

CarmenShea said:


> EEEEP GOOD LUCK GUYS! Got everything crossed for you, but I hope you won't need it. You all have solid sounding stories and the excerpts were great  hopefully they don't make you wait too long!! <33


Thanks Carmen! I'm officially in the waiting room now. Finally have room on my nom list for Amanzimtoti! I read the extract today and found myself frustrated when it ended. I want more


----------



## Katherine Hayton

authorkcfinn said:


> Thanks Carmen! I'm officially in the waiting room now. Finally have room on my nom list for Amanzimtoti! I read the extract today and found myself frustrated when it ended. I want more


Hello, fellow waiting room victim. I was told there'd be cookies 

Since the end of my campaign I've received four emails from Amazon - FOUR - and it hasn't even been 24 hours yet. I'm thinking of setting up an email rule to shunt them all into a folder to be checked only once a day. Save all my heart attacks for one big bang.

I'm off to analyse my stats for the very last time then consider what to do with the sudden gulf in my life. If anyone needs help refreshing a page every hour at quarter past the hour I'd like to say I now have a wealth of experience...


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> I hear you. This is my second kick at the Kindle Scout can and it can be an awfully long stretch. You start out and you are all - oh, I can do this, this is easy - and then by the end of week one you are that dude going across the desert dropping your belt and your gun and your empty canteen and then by week two you have got your nose planted squarely in the dirt and you are doing a sort of a long drawn-out crawl and you're so darned tired you are not even bothering to spit out the dirt and you've got grains of sand ground into your cavity and by week three you are pretty certain that you have crawled by that particular patch of cactus at least three more times and come the fourth week you've stood up again and your eyes are burnt blind from the glare of the sun and you are stumbling across your Facebook page croaking out the words "Nominate me. Nominate me. Nominate me-e-e-e..."
> 
> Oh yeah - I'm looking forward to that. I'm going miss all that grape kool-aid, you bet.


XD brb dying. That is EXACTLY how it feels!

You're a brave man coming back to this torture for a second time, but hopefully it'll work out for you and all the stress and ocd-stat checking will be worth it


----------



## CarmenShea

authorkcfinn said:


> Thanks Carmen! I'm officially in the waiting room now. Finally have room on my nom list for Amanzimtoti! I read the extract today and found myself frustrated when it ended. I want more


 eee thank you! Sorry you were frustrated when it ended  but I'm really glad you want more! 
I'm feeling so nervous now. I can't even imagine how bad it must be to be in 'the waiting room'. I hope they don't keep you hanging too long :/


----------



## blancheking

Katherine Hayton said:


> When mine was loaded I just went into Amazon Author Central to claim it and Amazon worked it out from there. A day later it was showing on the same page as my paperback and kindle version


Thank you  that worked!


----------



## blancheking

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Steve, you're a funny guy!  And I'd say you know SEVERAL who have been on H&T every day through their whole campaigns and not gotten chosen. :-/ I really like your cover for KELPIE DREAMS, and I WILL get over to Scout in the next day or so to read those excerpts as promised.


I'm still convinced H&T is just a double-checker for appeal at first glance and something to help promote KS. Looking at recent trends, it seems the chosen romance authors each have a mile-long publishing trail with hundreds of reviews under their belts. Thrillers seem a little more lenient, but not by much. The "Girl on the Moon" book has the shortest publishing trail, but it also reminds me a little of "The Martian". Maybe Amazon is taking a chance there to see if its the new "hot genre".


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I have decided to make a drinking game out of checking my Kindle Scout campaign statistics. Every time that I find myself clicking over to check out the ratings I have a shot of grape Kool-aid and tequila.
> 
> The good news is that I am drunk.
> 
> The bad news is that I have to go to work now.
> 
> 
> Let's get on with today's listing while I can still see straight.
> 
> Rmembre...rememememberer...REMEMBER, folks - the Kboard folk on the short end (LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left, 3 days left) need our support the most.
> 
> Stupid grape Kool-aid.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Three Deaths of Magdalene Lynton by Katherine Hayton
> LAST DAY LEFT! Legion Lost by K.C. Finn
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Grim Reaper and Company by Amanda Clemmer
> 6 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
> 6 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
> 7 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
> 7 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
> 8 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
> 13 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
> 20 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 21 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 27 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 27 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Thanks for the redirection, Steve Vernon.

I thought I'd submit my newest novel in Kindle Scout and was surprised to be approved.

Here's the book's information and link, if anyone's interested in checking it out.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1Z29TY753FBMW

Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
by Leonard D. Hilley II
New

Killing Vampires Since 1888.

I was born in Bucharest in 1880 in the heart of the vampire population. At eight years old, I was considered a freak of nature since I was already the size of an adult male. Other children my age, and some of my teachers, shunned me. Being rejected by one�s peers cuts deeply. Then I met my first werewolf and discovered a master vampire was plotting to kill me because of what I am. From that moment, my destiny stole my future aspirations all men grow up wanting. This is how my destiny begins.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Words are nothing more than small teardrops of ink falling upon a page. Your average human will make himself a point, talking in trickles, teacups and rambling streams. A writer is doomed to spend his days pouring out his heart, just waiting to yell tsunami.

Don't ask me who said that, on account of it was me.

I had one hour hot & trending for my first, two hours on my second and third and twenty-four whole straight hours on the KINDLE SCOUT HOT AND TRENDING LIST all day yesterday.

I realize that Hot & Trending is fleeting and doesn't necessarily mean all that much at all but I still have to grin and yell whoopee.

It is Superbowl Sunday and I feel like I just scored the first touchdown of the day.

Lets get on with the list, shall we?


Updated List

4 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
4 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
5 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
5 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
6 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
11 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
18 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
19 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
25 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
25 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
28 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> Words are nothing more than small teardrops of ink falling upon a page. Your average human will make himself a point, talking in trickles, teacups and rambling streams. A writer is doomed to spend his days pouring out his heart, just waiting to yell tsunami.


^^I like that.

I've been reading through some of the posts. Has anyone had any luck using Facebook Ads to market the book? What about FB groups?

For those who have entered, what was your best way to garner publicity?

I've read other author blogs and many had thousands of nominations but weren't chosen. And vice versa.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hello, fellow waiting room victim. I was told there'd be cookies


I've not been too bad so far. I'm buried in finishing volume 4 of my series ready for release, so it's been good to take those promo hours back and use them for writing instead! But I am getting the jitters every time my phone lights up with email. Still waiting to hear from the PhD acceptance committee too, so it's all waiting and trying to do other things and not think about any of it. Do you think it's too much to ask that I'll get a yes on both counts? My karma isn't usually that friendly...

Anyway, best of luck to you Katherine, I think your style of book and your track record as an author sets you in good stead for a good decision from KS. Fingers crossed all round!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> ^^I like that.
> 
> I've been reading through some of the posts. Has anyone had any luck using Facebook Ads to market the book? What about FB groups?
> 
> For those who have entered, what was your best way to garner publicity?
> 
> I've read other author blogs and many had thousands of nominations but weren't chosen. And vice versa.


Leonard, my FB and Twitter ads during campaign wound up costing me about $2 - $3 per view, so not so great.  However, I've learned about how to better target ads (using the "and" option for interests to combine, for me, Michigan AND Kindle for those who might want to read a Michigan historical fiction title on Kindle, which is the only place I have it selling right now) and will do a small experiment soon with that.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Leonard, my FB and Twitter ads during campaign wound up costing me about $2 - $3 per view, so not so great.  However, I've learned about how to better target ads (using the "and" option for interests to combine, for me, Michigan AND Kindle for those who might want to read a Michigan historical fiction title on Kindle, which is the only place I have it selling right now) and will do a small experiment soon with that.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Ok, folks ... I'm officially ready to re-enter the KB society! 

I've been holding off my participation until I was caught up. I've now gone back and read all 148 pages of this thread, and WOW, there's a TON of info. Thanks for all your experiences with Kindle Scout.

First off, I'm off to nominate the top three books on the list above. Then, I'll save the rest for later.

Now, a bit about my status - I'm working through my first draft of The Hunted Assassin. I'm shooting to be done with it by the end of the month. Then, it's onto re-writes and editing. My goal is to have my book ready to submit to Kindle Scout around April 1st. I've already got my one liner, and my cover (see signature) and am working through the blurb as I write the novel. With any luck, I'll be joining the ranks of the obsessive refresh button hitters in no time!


----------



## N.Luckourt

blancheking said:


> I'm still convinced H&T is just a double-checker for appeal at first glance and something to help promote KS. Looking at recent trends, it seems the chosen romance authors each have a mile-long publishing trail with hundreds of reviews under their belts. Thrillers seem a little more lenient, but not by much. The "Girl on the Moon" book has the shortest publishing trail, but it also reminds me a little of "The Martian". Maybe Amazon is taking a chance there to see if its the new "hot genre".


These are my thoughts as well.

Leonard, I found FB more help than Twitter, but I'm not sure I'd do either if I was participating in Scout again (JMHO). I do think having some H&T hours is important, but I've seen several authors selected with around 50% H&T (and I'm sure authors with even less than that) and authors not selected who remained H&T for the duration of their campaign. If I went back I'd save the marketing dollars for after the book comes out. But that's my experience, and I know there are varying views on how much to invest in promotions during the campaign.

Welcome Paul! Nice cover.


----------



## Paul Kohler

N.Luckourt said:


> Welcome Paul! Nice cover.


Thanks, Nicole!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

N.Luckourt said:


> These are my thoughts as well.
> 
> Leonard, I found FB more help than Twitter, but I'm not sure I'd do either if I was participating in Scout again (JMHO). I do think having some H&T hours is important, but I've seen several authors selected with around 50% H&T (and I'm sure authors with even less than that) and authors not selected who remained H&T for the duration of their campaign. If I went back I'd save the marketing dollars for after the book comes out. But that's my experience, and I know there are varying views on how much to invest in promotions during the campaign.
> 
> Welcome Paul! Nice cover.


Thanks, Nicole! I've planned an ad for FB that will only run a few days and not cost a lot of money. I've never used Twitter for ads. I do appreciate you sharing the info!

Welcome back, Paul!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

authorkcfinn said:


> I've not been too bad so far. I'm buried in finishing volume 4 of my series ready for release, so it's been good to take those promo hours back and use them for writing instead! But I am getting the jitters every time my phone lights up with email. Still waiting to hear from the PhD acceptance committee too, so it's all waiting and trying to do other things and not think about any of it. Do you think it's too much to ask that I'll get a yes on both counts? My karma isn't usually that friendly...
> 
> Anyway, best of luck to you Katherine, I think your style of book and your track record as an author sets you in good stead for a good decision from KS. Fingers crossed all round!


Ditto on your book and track record. Plus, I think our covers looked so nice when they were side by side on H&T that Kindle Scout would be mad not to take us both!

I started on my laundry list of items which I was going to do during the campaign but which were pushed aside in favour of pressing the refresh button. Halfway through moving my books wide to Google, iBooks, and Kobo I've suddenly thought maybe this wasn't the best choice of times to opt out of Amazon exclusivity...


----------



## Brian Drake

I just uploaded my latest to Kindle Scout to try it out, a romance under a pen name, and right off the bat I have to make a correction because I misspelled my friggin' pen name. I'm looking forward to seeing how this works first hand.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> ^^I like that.
> 
> I've been reading through some of the posts. Has anyone had any luck using Facebook Ads to market the book? What about FB groups?
> 
> For those who have entered, what was your best way to garner publicity?
> 
> I've read other author blogs and many had thousands of nominations but weren't chosen. And vice versa.


Most of my free traffic came from Twitter which is where I spend most of my social media time (and a lot of my writing time) sending DMs to existing and new followers and an occasional tweet. I set up a Headtalker and Thunderclap campaign but they didn't do much because the Kindle Scout site doesn't react well with the link shorteners so the visits don't turn up in your stats (although any nominations should still be caught).

The only paid advertising I did was setting up a competition for a $25 Kindle Gift Card through Gleam. I made the highest reward actions watching a video of how the Kindle Scout site works and visiting my campaign page (10 entries each) and altogether it garnered over five hundred visits. They weren't all that high-quality until I put up the video to show people what they should actually DO on the site but after that it seemed to generate nominations for me and other books on the site as well. Stands to reason that the people who enter competitions to win Kindle gift cards like reading and free stuff so it's well suited.

The link to Gleam is https://gleam.io/?via=122190 and because I didn't need the emails from the peeps entering I used the free competition version.

My video link is 



 if you want to use or copy it.

It took a few hours to set up and list on the competition sites (Gleam gives you a list of sites to advertise your competition free) but once it's set-up it just ticks away without any maintenance required and the only cost was for the gift card.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Katherine Hayton said:


> Ditto on your book and track record. Plus, I think our covers looked so nice when they were side by side on H&T that Kindle Scout would be mad not to take us both!


Hooray - so pleased to see we've both been selected 

Congratulations, KC. NOW there should be cookies  (and a secret handshake)


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Katherine Hayton said:


> Despite my reading list I'm not at all keen on being kept in suspense


And they didn't keep you in suspense! Congratulations, Katherine - and KC.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hooray - so pleased to see we've both been selected
> 
> Congratulations, KC. NOW there should be cookies  (and a secret handshake)


Wooooohooooo! Double win! Thanks so much and congrats to you too Katherine!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Double congrats!


----------



## CarmenShea

Congrats Katherine & KC!! Can't wait to be able to read your books


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I am typing this at 7am here in Nova Scotia and the weatherman is talking about a gigantic blizzard (about 20 to 40 cm. of snow) that is getting set to blow into town later today and hang around until sometime past tomorrow morning.

I feel as if my Kindle Scout Campaign might actually be contributing to this oncoming meteorological phenomenon. I figure all of that huffing and puffing that I have done online has stirred up something nasty in the atmosphere.

Yes folks - this is a freaking news flash - Steve Vernon admits to being a blowhard!

I've just enjoyed my second straight 24 hour full tilt hot and trending boogie - and YES I realize that means almost NOTHING in the grand scheme of things and YEEESSS I realize that the gods of Kindle Scout are going to be paying a whole lot more attention to whether or not my book is actually good or not and whether I can actually sell books - but WHO FREAKING CARES?

I'm having fun!

Now lets get on with the list, shall we?

Updated List

3 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
3 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
4 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
4 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
5 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
10 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
17 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
18 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
24 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
24 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
27 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter

If I have missed anyone let me know.

And big time happy jazz hands congratulations to Katherine and KC! Well done, you two!

Happy scouting trails!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Hooray for Katherine and Kim!  And for Steve, puffing along in their wake, taking their slots in H&T!


----------



## authorkcfinn

Thanks Cindy, Carmen and Leonard for your congrats. I still can't actually believe it happened. Legion Lost has been through a whole year of rejection letters everywhere else, and I was totally prepared for a flop here too. Just finished a day-long read through to get rid of last minute typos, and have sent the final version off to Scout for them to check over.
Then, I think I give them payment details and they let a rabid pack of editors loose on my MS. Will keep you all updated on what's happening.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats KC and Katherine! I just got my emails!!


----------



## BBGriffith

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats KC and Katherine! I just got my emails!!


 Me too! Way to go!


----------



## JR.

> Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination Legion Lost has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.


Congrats, KC


----------



## Katherine Hayton

BBGriffith said:


> Me too! Way to go!


Thanks everyone! And thanks for all your support during the campaign because I would've gone stir crazy on my own.

Off to hunt down typos and work out whether that scene change I dreamed up a few nights ago at three in the morning is something I should really include or not


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats KC and Katherine! I just got my emails!!


Just checked my personal email for the first time today and saw these notices, as well. Congrats to both of you! Well deserved!


----------



## JalexM

authorkcfinn said:


> Wooooohooooo! Double win! Thanks so much and congrats to you too Katherine!





Katherine Hayton said:


> Hooray - so pleased to see we've both been selected
> 
> Congratulations, KC. NOW there should be cookies  (and a secret handshake)


Congrats on getting selected!


----------



## etherme

For anyone interested, I wrote a short (and pretty basic) overview of Kindle Scout for the Iowa Writers' House: http://iowawritershouse.org/blog/2016/2/8/crowdsourced-publishing-kindle-scout


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it is 5am here in Nova Scotia, and I have to get some breakfast into me and go and shovel off the sidewalk and driveway. It snowed all last night and it us still snowing a bit out there and it is supposed to keep coming down throughout the week in sporadic flurries. I have a day shift later today so I don't have much of a window of opportunity for shoveling - so I need to get at it.

Welcome to the "Listen to Steve Moan and Whine" show - an annual winter kboards feature.

According to Kindle Scout my book Kelpie Dreams remained hot throughout the blizzard - which is probably more than I can say about myself.



Now lets get on with the list, shall we?

Updated List

2 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
2 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
3 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
3 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
4 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
9 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
16 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
17 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
23 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
23 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
26 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting trails!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew - forget about all of that noise. I just stuck my head out and it is still blowing near white-out conditions out there.

Maybe - just maybe - we're looking at a snow day today!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew - forget about all of that noise. I just stuck my head out and it is still blowing near white-out conditions out there.
> 
> Maybe - just maybe - we're looking at a snow day today!


Four inches of snow here. Still coming down.


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> According to Kindle Scout my book Kelpie Dreams remained hot throughout the blizzard - which is probably more than I can say about myself.
> ...
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
> 2 days left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
> 3 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
> 3 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
> 4 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
> 9 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
> 16 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 17 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 23 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 23 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
> 26 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting trails!


I'm glad to see your campaign is still going well! Check you out dominating those H&T boards! 

I'm so not ready to only be two days away from the end of my campaign! And yet at the same time I kind of just want it to be over  lol


----------



## Steve Vernon

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Four inches of snow here. Still coming down.


It's still coming down here as well - but the buses are all running - which means my wife has to go to work and I expect my office will be open as well. Great - I was almost beginning to miss that old hamster-hole-skinner-box-cubicle-drone existence.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Just popping in to say congrats & that I'm psyched to see Steve Vernon's new story in the mix!!


----------



## BBGriffith

How about Amazon promoting certain campaigns for Valentines day? Has this happened before?


----------



## JalexM

3 days left for me










Already budgeting for releasing it myself if I don't get selected though. I've had no days on the H&T even when I sent out emails to my small mailing list.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

JalexM said:


> 3 days left for me


Good luck!


----------



## CarmenShea

BBGriffith said:


> How about Amazon promoting certain campaigns for Valentines day? Has this happened before?


I was wondering that as well! And how do they go about selecting them? I mean, I wouldn't put my novel up as being Valentines day suitable but it's still listed in three separate categories as 'romance'. Unless maybe KS has read enough of each book to determine if it's suitable?


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

For those who've nominated Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter, thank you!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

BBGriffith said:


> How about Amazon promoting certain campaigns for Valentines day? Has this happened before?


At Christmas/New Years they had a "Season's Readings" or something like that title that featured a number of the books (about twenty at a given time). It was featured on that banner at the top of the Kindle Scout home page. Not so much of the monster/horror theme but more "cozy" books.


----------



## Paul Kohler

JalexM said:


> 3 days left for me


Good luck! I've got you slotted in my nominations.


----------



## blancheking

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> At Christmas/New Years they had a "Season's Readings" or something like that title that featured a number of the books (about twenty at a given time). It was featured on that banner at the top of the Kindle Scout home page. Not so much of the monster/horror theme but more "cozy" books.


There was one for mysteries/thrillers/horror/suspense around Halloween. It's a seasonal thing.


----------



## JalexM

Paul Kohler said:


> Good luck! I've got you slotted in my nominations.


Thanks!


----------



## CarmenShea

JalexM said:


> 3 days left for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already budgeting for releasing it myself if I don't get selected though. I've had no days on the H&T even when I sent out emails to my small mailing list.


I think this is one of the worst points in the campaign- these last days. I'm feeling you! I've got two days to go and I can't imagine the waiting game is going to feel any worse than this!

Have you done any promo though social media? I haven't had amazing stats but I did get a spike of interest through facebook a few times.

Either way it goes- GOOD LUCK! We're all pretty much in the same boat here


----------



## Brian Drake

My Scout campaign began today, and I'm very excited to see how this goes. I wrote a romantic suspense under a pen name. I figure even it it doesn't get selected I can sell it on my own.

I hope it's OK to pose the link so you all can at least have a look.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1OBZ14SUD847R


----------



## Steve Vernon

I came home last night from work to a plate full of homemade Shrove Tuesday pancakes with some knock-your-socks-off bacon and then I used all of that pancake power to shovel the driveway. My wife came out and helped me shovel - and we made short work of it.

KELPIE DREAMS is still hot, according to Kindle Scout.

Funny thing but while I was typing this entry out I wrote the title as KINDLE DREAMS - how Freudian is THAT?



Now lets get on with the list, shall we?

Updated List

1 day left The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
1 day left Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
2 days left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
2 days left Orison by Brandon Gray
3 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
8 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
15 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
16 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
22 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
22 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
25 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
29 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting trails!


----------



## Cassidy

Hi, all! I've been nominating books on scout for a couple of months and have just had my own campaign approved. It goes live tomorrow. 
An author friend suggested this forum to find like minded authors who may also be biting their fingernails while they rode the 30 days. So here I am, joining the ranks. I'm so nervous about this. I'm not great at promoting and I don't have a huge social media following. Forest of Demons is my solo debut, I usually write as a duo under the pen name Amos Cassidy, so this, going solo for a project, is new to me. I've taken my author friend, Pete Rogers advice and set up an fb ad, fb post, scheduled an email to my subscribers and scheduled a blog post for next week. I am making a list of fb groups I can post in, but I wondered if using something like book tweeters would help? Any advice woule be gratefully recieved.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Welcome, Brian/Brianna and Cassidy! I look forward to taking a peek at your submissions. You'll do well if you take the time to read back pages of this thread. I think October and going forward from there will do the trick--and keep you quite busy! ;-)


----------



## authorkcfinn

So I was buried in final proofing yesterday. Text has already started to be edited by Kirkus, to be returned no later than 26th Feb, and I'm all set up on Payee Central to receive my advance. It's really happening   I think I'm clear in my head that it's actually happening now.
Got the latest books in my nominations - good luck to everyone on their last few days, I'll be supporting you! And those of you who've just started out - the very best of luck!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

authorkcfinn said:


> So I was buried in final proofing yesterday. Text has already started to be edited by Kirkus, to be returned no later than 26th Feb, and I'm all set up on Payee Central to receive my advance. It's really happening  I think I'm clear in my head that it's actually happening now.
> Got the latest books in my nominations - good luck to everyone on their last few days, I'll be supporting you! And those of you who've just started out - the very best of luck!


 Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## Cassidy

Thanks for the welcome Cindy, and congrats KC Finn, I actually nominated Legion Lost, Can't wait to read it! Cindy I have bee trawlign the pages in this thread, some very useful information, but my stomach is on knots. lol.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cassidy said:


> Thanks for the welcome Cindy, and congrats KC Finn, I actually nominated Legion Lost, Can't wait to read it! Cindy I have bee trawlign the pages in this thread, some very useful information, but my stomach is on knots. lol.


Cassidy, your link's not working for me. I'm getting Page not found.


----------



## Cassidy

Oops, Lexi, I was a little premature, it won't go live till 12AM EST tomorrow. I'll post again tomorrow when its live to ask for some love. Meanwhile I'm making my way through the other books on here.


----------



## Paul Kohler

authorkcfinn said:


> Text has already started to be edited by Kirkus, to be returned no later than 26th Feb, and I'm all set up on Payee Central to receive my advance. It's really happening  I think I'm clear in my head that it's actually happening now.


How exciting! Great job, and thanks for keeping us updated on the process.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

authorkcfinn said:


> So I was buried in final proofing yesterday. Text has already started to be edited by Kirkus, to be returned no later than 26th Feb, and I'm all set up on Payee Central to receive my advance. It's really happening  I think I'm clear in my head that it's actually happening now.
> Got the latest books in my nominations - good luck to everyone on their last few days, I'll be supporting you! And those of you who've just started out - the very best of luck!


Good lord, you're streaking ahead of me! My Kirkus edit isn't due back until March 4 and my Payee Central account has decided they want to ask me further details about my foreign tax system (or something equally ominous).

I wonder if they've just got the one editor working on the Scout entries and the poor guy has to turn them all around in one week so we just stack up behind each other as we send them through?

Good luck Logan, Carmen, and J Alex  You're the next on my list of nominations. That should clear up a couple of spots for all the new people!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

My edits are due back 2nd March. Have you seen the price of Kirkus editing services? https://www.kirkusreviews.com/author-services/editorial/services/. Staggering. I'm sure Amazon get a discount, but even so, they are investing quite heavily in our books.


----------



## Cassidy

My link went live this morning while I was asleep, and I'm having a meltdown as the link works when I click it but when I paste it into an fb message in an author group it says not found. I click the not found link and it takes me to the page. I have ads schedule and all sorts, Help! Why is this happening. I have emailed amazon but my ads go live at 9am GMT!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let me welcome Debbie Cassidy to the mob.

My book, KELPIE DREAMS is still hot, according to Kindle Scout.

I am cautiously growing excited.

Now lets get on with the list, shall we?

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
LAST DAY LEFT Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
1 day left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
1 day left Orison by Brandon Gray
2 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
7 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
14 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
15 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
21 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
21 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
22 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
28 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
29 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Caught up with nominations! Thanks, Steve, for maintaining the list -- and good luck with "Kelpie Dreams".


----------



## CarmenShea

Cassidy said:


> My link went live this morning while I was asleep, and I'm having a meltdown as the link works when I click it but when I paste it into an fb message in an author group it says not found. I click the not found link and it takes me to the page. I have ads schedule and all sorts, Help! Why is this happening. I have emailed amazon but my ads go live at 9am GMT!


Ok, this might sound weird but go to your campaign page and copy the link direct from there and try using that one- even if it looks exactly the same as the one you're using now. I had something like that happen to me and for some reason when I used the link from before it went live it wouldn't work even though it was the exact same as the one on KS. Hope that helps :/ it did with me at least.


----------



## Cassidy

omg! Thank you Steve!   I actually nominated your book yesterday. I also checked out your website, not stalking honestly, I just love the sound of  your books. I can't wait to read Kelpie dreams! Thanks for adding me to the list. i'll start making my way through it today  
Carmen, I tried that but it still says not found. It works when clicked but still, it looks bad right? I just hope they get back to me asap.


----------



## CarmenShea

Katherine Hayton said:


> Good lord, you're streaking ahead of me! My Kirkus edit isn't due back until March 4 and my Payee Central account has decided they want to ask me further details about my foreign tax system (or something equally ominous).
> 
> I wonder if they've just got the one editor working on the Scout entries and the poor guy has to turn them all around in one week so we just stack up behind each other as we send them through?
> 
> Good luck Logan, Carmen, and J Alex  You're the next on my list of nominations. That should clear up a couple of spots for all the new people!


Thanks! I am totally freaking out now. omg. I equally want this campaign to be over and terrified that as soon as it is they're going to tell me no! XD

Exciting stuff about your edits (all you girls!) they're being pretty fast, which is awesome- I can't wait to see your books go live!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cassidy said:


> omg! Thank you Steve!  I actually nominated your book yesterday. I also checked out your website, not stalking honestly, I just love the sound of your books. I can't wait to read Kelpie dreams! Thanks for adding me to the list. i'll start making my way through it today
> Carmen, I tried that but it still says not found. It works when clicked but still, it looks bad right? I just hope they get back to me asap.


Ok then it sounds like something their end. It happened with me when I updated my cover, the link showed the old cover for almost a week before it changed so I ended up having to either remove the image from the links when I posted, or I had to post the long url (not letting fb do the preview of it) and upload the picture separately. 
Can you postpone your ads? It might actually be worthwhile to save them for a few days into your campaign anyway and see how much interest you get from the KS crowd initially.
Sorry I don't have any better suggestions :/


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so let me welcome Debbie Cassidy to the mob.
> 
> My book, KELPIE DREAMS is still hot, according to Kindle Scout.
> 
> I am cautiously growing excited.
> 
> Now lets get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT The Girl in my Dreams by Logan Byrne
> LAST DAY LEFT Amanzimtoti: The Ridge by Carmen-Shea Hepburn
> 1 day left The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
> 1 day left Orison by Brandon Gray
> 2 days left Resthaven by Erik Therme
> 7 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
> 14 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 15 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 21 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 21 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
> 22 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
> 28 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 29 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


  I never knew I had nerves of any kind until now. Not even that time I jumped out of a plane. This is ridiculous. WHY ARE WE PUTTING OURSELVES THROUGH THIS?! (well, okay, I know WHY, but ugh!!! XD)

Steve, I think I've said it before bit I love your quote about the KS promo being like a person crawling through the desert! I assume it's okay to quote you on it when I post my final thoughts on the KS experience? (link back included of course).


----------



## Cassidy

Okay, so far things just seem to be going wrong. My link was dodgy and my laptop has decided to throw a tantrum and there is a typo in my blurb! Thank you to the angel who was kind enough to email me about it  I have emailed amazon and lets hope it gets fixed before it does too much damage. I did get it checked but it somehow slipped through the net


----------



## Cassidy

CarmenShea said:


> Ok then it sounds like something their end. It happened with me when I updated my cover, the link showed the old cover for almost a week before it changed so I ended up having to either remove the image from the links when I posted, or I had to post the long url (not letting fb do the preview of it) and upload the picture separately.
> Can you postpone your ads? It might actually be worthwhile to save them for a few days into your campaign anyway and see how much interest you get from the KS crowd initially.
> Sorry I don't have any better suggestions :/


Thanks Carmen. I used the link but a different image in my ads so they should be okay. I'm jusyt modifying the face book posts now. I have my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cassidy said:


> Thanks Carmen. I used the link but a different image in my ads so they should be okay. I'm jusyt modifying the face book posts now. I have my fingers crossed for you hun!


You're welcome! Hope it all works out <33
and thanks! I'm so nervous about it now XD


----------



## Steve Vernon

CarmenShea said:


> Steve, I think I've said it before bit I love your quote about the KS promo being like a person crawling through the desert! I assume it's okay to quote you on it when I post my final thoughts on the KS experience? (link back included of course).


Hey Carmen, quote away - with proper linkage and attribution. I am an absolute bear for social media exhibitionism!




Cassidy said:


> omg! Thank you Steve!  I actually nominated your book yesterday. I also checked out your website, not stalking honestly, I just love the sound of your books. I can't wait to read Kelpie dreams! Thanks for adding me to the list. i'll start making my way through it today


Thanks for the support, Cassidy. That's a great cover you've got for FOREST OF DEMONS.


----------



## Cassidy

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Carmen, quote away - with proper linkage and attribution. I am an absolute bear for social media exhibitionism!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support, Cassidy. That's a great cover you've got for FOREST OF DEMONS.


Thanks Steve! I made it myself. I recently starting dabbling in cover design and have made a few for indie author friends of mine. I also have a hot tag now! Any tips on how not to lose it?


----------



## k60mall

Hi Guys

I was just recommended to this thread as a way to get like minded authors to help with nominations.

My book has 9 days left so would appreciate some nominations if you have any left this next 10 days.

My book is a paranormal crime thriller.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2JSX0RBMQFI1U










If anyone is interested in joining a mailing list so when other authors have scout books we can all help each other I am willing to set one up and maintain it.

Let me know.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Lexi Revellian said:


> My edits are due back 2nd March. Have you seen the price of Kirkus editing services? https://www.kirkusreviews.com/author-services/editorial/services/. Staggering. I'm sure Amazon get a discount, but even so, they are investing quite heavily in our books.


Wow. 2c per word for "basic"!!!

$1,800 for a 90k novel!!!

Wonder if that includes a review


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Cassidy said:


> omg! Thank you Steve!  I actually nominated your book yesterday. I also checked out your website, not stalking honestly, I just love the sound of your books. I can't wait to read Kelpie dreams! Thanks for adding me to the list. i'll start making my way through it today
> Carmen, I tried that but it still says not found. It works when clicked but still, it looks bad right? I just hope they get back to me asap.


Hi Cassidy, sorry I missed this when I was looking through the posts last night. Facebook will have cached your link from the first time you put the ad together (which is prior to your scout link going live) and it displays the same result until they update the cache. If you read through the attached article it has a few suggestions about how to change it so Facebook is forced to go and collect the new data: http://umairj.com/146/how-to-clear-facebook-shares-cache/. 
They store the information so the page loads quicker every time after the first time it's clicked, but unfortunately the stored page is sometimes not the latest one you want 

Also, don't use the Bit.ly (or any link shortener) method because Kindle Scout can't track views from shortened links (which I found out the hard way after a Headtalker and Thunderclap failed to produce any views) - they'll count any nominations that come from the shortened links but you won't get any page view data on them. So option one or three.


----------



## Cassidy

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi Cassidy, sorry I missed this when I was looking through the posts last night. Facebook will have cached your link from the first time you put the ad together (which is prior to your scout link going live) and it displays the same result until they update the cache. If you read through the attached article it has a few suggestions about how to change it so Facebook is forced to go and collect the new data: http://umairj.com/146/how-to-clear-facebook-shares-cache/.
> They store the information so the page loads quicker every time after the first time it's clicked, but unfortunately the stored page is sometimes not the latest one you want
> 
> Also, don't use the Bit.ly (or any link shortener) method because Kindle Scout can't track views from shortened links (which I found out the hard way after a Headtalker and Thunderclap failed to produce any views) - they'll count any nominations that come from the shortened links but you won't get any page view data on them. So option one or three.


Thanks for that, Katherine! They must have updated the cache because it works now. I'll make sure to ask in here before panicking next time something strange happens... Hope nothing else goes pear shaped...


----------



## Brian Drake

Hi, everybody, and thanks for clicking on my campaign--(Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cain). I made the hot and trending list yesterday and I'm still there today.

I've nominated all y'all too so best of luck. This is quite an exciting experience so far.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cassidy said:


> Thanks Steve! I made it myself. I recently starting dabbling in cover design and have made a few for indie author friends of mine. I also have a hot tag now! Any tips on how not to lose it?


If I were you I'd have a look at today' blog entry KELPIE DREAMS KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN DAY 8. I've got a pretty thorough list of everything that I have been doing. Aside from anything specific I would recommend giving your promotion some sort of a bump everyday. Mind you, the Hot & Trending isn't EVERYTHING - but it doesn't hurt to goose it up as much as you can.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steve Vernon said:


> Each moment I spend upon that Hot & Trending list is about as fleeting, timeless and ephemeral as a lark song.


That's beautiful, Steve. Anyone would think you're a writer


----------



## CarmenShea

My campaign has ended! 

I am actually so damned happy about this because omg all that promo and stat-checking and H&T refreshing and never being able to think of anything but KS was DRAINING! XD

So now the waiting game begins and I'm feeling pretty good about things. I don't think I'm what they're looking for but I'm glad for the exposure I got as a result. I should get my final stats later tonight but at the moment I've had 777views and 84hrs in the H&T, which isn't terrible at least. And hopefully a good portion of those 777 views voted and are actually interested in buying my book if I need to go on to self-publish. 

Just want to say thanks to everyone on these boards for the past 30 days (it feels both longer and shorter than a mere month!), you guys are honestly the best. I've learnt so much since I started this campaign and it's all thanks to this thread particularly.   THANK YOU!!


----------



## Cassidy

Steve, I love your blog and I'll be checking out today's entry as soon as I get in from the school run! 
Carmen, My thoughts are with you and my fingers and toes are crossed for you, hun. Take a breath, the hard part is over 
On a day 2 note, woke up feeling nervous and apprehensive. Still on the H&T but now need to think of little boosts for today. I have an fb ad running, have emailed my list and have scheduled some small promos over the next week. I'm gonna think about what else I can do. Any tips would be gratefully received wonderful, Peeps!

P.S Please excuse the typos in my messages, trying to type and punctuate correctly with a three year old climbing all over me is a challenge. Thank goodness for editors...I'm also an expert at one hand typing for when he decides he wants a cuddle while I'm writing, never mind the fact Daddy is readily available to hand out cuddles...kids! lol


----------



## Steve Vernon

YAY - it's Friday.

I'm singing and dancing around the kitchen and I bet you folks are glad that you don't have a live feed - because let me tell you, it sure ain't pretty.


Now lets get on with the list, shall we?

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Men Who Killed God by J Alex Mccarthy
LAST DAY LEFT Orison by Brandon Gray
1 day left Resthaven by Erik Therme
6 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
13 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
14 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
20 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
20 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
21 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
27 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
28 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## ketosis

My campaign has ended.  I haven't been around much lately, but I'm still here!  Had a bad sickness and then went on vacation to Orlando for a few days.  I'll definitely notify when I hear back either way.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> My campaign has ended!
> 
> And hopefully a good portion of those 777 views voted and are actually interested in buying my book if I need to go on to self-publish.


Now you can "enjoy" a different sort of waiting, Carmen (and Logan). Congrats on finishing that part of the publishing race. About statistics for sales--I haven't seen others' stats for buys when Amazon sends out the notice to non-winners' nominations list, but here's mine: When I launched I purposely waited to notify Amazon (and then they took a day or two to propagate the message--I think a weekend was involved). On my own I sold about thirty copies in five days, and the day of the announcement I sold an additional twenty or more, and the next day about twelve, then things settled down to my "bumping along" sales of about one a day since then. So with almost 2400 views and 96% of time in H&T (which translates to how many nominations to get announcements to? Your guess is as good as mine), I got about 32 purchases, or 1.5% of views, in any case. (My Kindle book is at $2.99, by the way.)

Anyone else have stats for how the Amazon announcement to nominators resulted in sales?

I'm working hard on print right now (maybe ready to submit to Create Space today!) but have some promotional things scheduled. You should see me on the KBoards "new and overlooked" announcements this evening, for example. I'm studying the effect of each promo, as the Scout campaign taught me to do!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Brian Drake said:


> Hi, everybody, and thanks for clicking on my campaign--(Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cain). I made the hot and trending list yesterday and I'm still there today.
> 
> I've nominated all y'all too so best of luck. This is quite an exciting experience so far.


Good luck! Sound like a great book you have!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Now you can "enjoy" a different sort of waiting, Carmen (and Logan). Congrats on finishing that part of the publishing race. About statistics for sales--I haven't seen others' stats for buys when Amazon sends out the notice to non-winners' nominations list, but here's mine: When I launched I purposely waited to notify Amazon (and then they took a day or two to propagate the message--I think a weekend was involved). On my own I sold about thirty copies in five days, and the day of the announcement I sold an additional twenty or more, and the next day about twelve, then things settled down to my "bumping along" sales of about one a day since then. So with almost 2400 views and 96% of time in H&T (which translates to how many nominations to get announcements to? Your guess is as good as mine), I got about 32 purchases, or 1.5% of views, in any case. (My Kindle book is at $2.99, by the way.)
> 
> Anyone else have stats for how the Amazon announcement to nominators resulted in sales?
> 
> I'm working hard on print right now (maybe ready to submit to Create Space today!) but have some promotional things scheduled. You should see me on the KBoards "new and overlooked" announcements this evening, for example. I'm studying the effect of each promo, as the Scout campaign taught me to do!


Thanks for sharing this! I've wondered about some of the others' results, too. So Amazon set the price of your book at $2.99?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Steve Vernon said:


> ... I would recommend giving your promotion some sort of a bump everyday. Mind you, the Hot & Trending isn't EVERYTHING - but it doesn't hurt to goose it up as much as you can.


This is very good advice for new folks who are just jumping in. Spread your campaigning efforts across the entire thirty days, versus doing a big push up front. I went the big push route and it worked well for the first eight days. 140 hours in H&T over that period. But day 9 saw my book drop out of the H&T and it hasn't jumped back on since. I'm anticipating more H&T hours in the last few days of the campaign (it appears as though many folks only nominate books that are in the final days).


----------



## etherme

I agree: the biggest challenge has been spreading out my promotion over 30 days, but it's definitely worked to my advantage. I actually made up a spreadsheet (to help me keep track)!


----------



## JalexM

Finally got onto the H&T list. But today is the last day.
It's weird, I had an sudden huge influx of retweets for my campaign which I'm sure helped.
Thanks to whoever retweeted it


----------



## BBGriffith

Steven L. Hawk said:


> This is very good advice for new folks who are just jumping in. Spread your campaigning efforts across the entire thirty days, versus doing a big push up front. I went the big push route and it worked well for the first eight days. 140 hours in H&T over that period. But day 9 saw my book drop out of the H&T and it hasn't jumped back on since. I'm anticipating more H&T hours in the last few days of the campaign (it appears as though many folks only nominate books that are in the final days).


Yeah, it took me a little while to figure out the glaringly obvious: you will not hit H&T without promotion. By which I mean that I think very few people visiting the Scout main page delve into the categories themselves, looking for books they like. H&T also doesn't foster itself. The list is very volatile. Once you hit it, you won't stay on it just by virtue of hitting it.

The good news is that I think Amazon takes it with a grain of salt. Armand said that his KS editor told him point blank that it accounts for 5% of the choice for publication. And when people say "it accounts for 5%", I think that's a nice way of saying "not really at all". The thing is, once we start our campaign it's one of the few things we can control on our end (through promotion), so we fight for it tooth and nail. What I personally think Amazon looks for is an author's ability to hit the list at all. Meaning can they promote with results. If so, that box is checked. I think then the rest is up to your product and platform.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steven L. Hawk said:


> This is very good advice for new folks who are just jumping in. Spread your campaigning efforts across the entire thirty days, versus doing a big push up front. I went the big push route and it worked well for the first eight days. 140 hours in H&T over that period. But day 9 saw my book drop out of the H&T and it hasn't jumped back on since. I'm anticipating more H&T hours in the last few days of the campaign (it appears as though many folks only nominate books that are in the final days).


I believe you'll see a bump-up tomorrow - when those couple of folks on the kboards list tip off of their last day. It wouldn't hurt for you to start doing a little goosing of your own.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I've wondered about some of the others' results, too. So Amazon set the price of your book at $2.99?


Just to clarify, I did not get a publishing contract with Kindle Press, so I was free to publish however I wanted. I went with Kindle Select, which requires a minimum $2.99 for the 70% royalties option. That's why you see so many Kindle books priced at $2.99 (and a lot of KP books are priced at $3.49, which is an interesting study).

An illustrated print version is in its final design stages today! Formatting is a bear!

*UPDATE:* _Rosette_ is featured in today's KBoards Book Discovery. http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2016/02/book-discovery-day-friday-feb-12.html


----------



## blancheking

etherme said:


> I agree: the biggest challenge has been spreading out my promotion over 30 days, but it's definitely worked to my advantage. I actually made up a spreadsheet (to help me keep track)!


Just noticed today is your last day. Good luck! I have a good feeling about the book.

As a sidenote, does anyone know how to add a progress bar to the forum signature?


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

BBGriffith said:


> Yeah, it took me a little while to figure out the glaringly obvious: you will not hit H&T without promotion. By which I mean that I think very few people visiting the Scout main page delve into the categories themselves, looking for books they like. H&T also doesn't foster itself. The list is very volatile. Once you hit it, you won't stay on it just by virtue of hitting it.
> 
> The good news is that I think Amazon takes it with a grain of salt. Armand said that his KS editor told him point blank that it accounts for 5% of the choice for publication. And when people say "it accounts for 5%", I think that's a nice way of saying "not really at all". The thing is, once we start our campaign it's one of the few things we can control on our end (through promotion), so we fight for it tooth and nail. What I personally think Amazon looks for is an author's ability to hit the list at all. Meaning can they promote with results. If so, that box is checked. I think then the rest is up to your product and platform.


5%? Good to know. Thanks for sharing! I've read blogs where the author stated they were in the H&T the whole time and was still turned down. So, there really isn't a clear cut way of knowing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> 5%? Good to know. Thanks for sharing! I've read blogs where the author stated they were in the H&T the whole time and was still turned down. So, there really isn't a clear cut way of knowing.


Yup - that sounds about right. Maybe five percent or maybe no percent at all.

The way I see it what the folks at Kindle Scout are looking for is a book that will sell - so by the time that you get to the whole HOT & TRENDING part of the experience - your book has ALREADY been written. It's out there sitting upon the great digital desk of the Eternal Gods of Kindle Scout.

Still, the way that I see it is like this.

Just yesterday at work we had the afternoon off for a once-a-year event that the company calls Employee Appreciation Day. We get four hours to eat pizza and cake and sing Karaoke and wander around the office and just let some steam off.

Did you ever see a movie called THE PURGE? Well, Employee Appreciation Day is kind of like THE PURGE for cubicle working drones like me to blow off a little steam and relax.

Every year the management puts together a big trivia competition. The winning team gets fifty bucks. We're competitive at it but we have fun as well.

Well, this year my team of four came first by ONE SINGLE FREAKING QUESTION!

Thank god - that one single freaking question - What do you have to do to a martini to make it into a DIRTY martini - was something that I knew.

Thank god that my wife is a martini snob and has told me time and time again just exactly how she likes her martinis.

I knew the answer and we won the fifty bucks and I figure out of ten pages worth of questions that ONE STINKING RIGHT ANSWER was what it took to build a win at our yearly trivia competition.

Earned me ten whole bucks and a bit of floating jingle.

So - when I beat my head against the digital wall trying to keep myself floating in the Hot & Trending zone of things all that I am REALLY trying to do is to build myself a dirty martini!



There, I've just written my blog entry for today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - now that I have got that dirty martini gag out of my system - (see last thread entry) I have gone and checked my Kindle Scout Campaign and I am STILL on the Hot & Trending list.

Man, doesn't that sound a lot like a title for a soap opera?

Welcome to THE HOT AND TRENDING (cue organ music).

I'm on my eleventh campaign day with seven straight days of Hot and Trending. I haven't figured out how to take a screen shot - but I've had 173 hours of H&T and about 705 total page views. It's interesting - but today was yesterday was one of my lowest days for page views - and I believe that was because I spent the least amount of time and energy goosing up the action with Facebook posts and Tweets and the like. That tells me I need to get a bit more pro-active over the weekend if I want to hang onto my H&T rating.

And I think that I do want to hang onto it.

Maybe it DOESN'T have a thing to do at all with whether or not I make this happen with Kindle Scout - but the fact is I want to make this thing happen in a very big way. For about a half a dozen reasons that I am NOT going into I am really seriously invested in this competition.

So - while I sit here and seriously consider shaving my head into a perfect Lex Luthor haircut and working on my soon-I-will-rule-this-world villain-cackle - why don't we get on with the list, shall we?

Good luck to J. Alex and Brandon. Lex Luthor is hot on your tail.


Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Resthaven by Erik Therme
5 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
12 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
13 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
19 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
19 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
20 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
26 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
27 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Thanks for keeping the list updated daily, Steve. I've just filled two recent vacancies on my nominations list. Good luck to those that just ended!

I just turned the 30% mark on my book. I'm hoping to be done by this time next month. Then, a few weeks of edits and rewrites and I should be close by April 1st.


----------



## Cassidy

Thanks so much for the inspirational blog posts Steve! I checked out headtalker and booked a couple of fiverr giggs.   You rock! 
Resthaven just got my free nomination. I will be nominating the next book down tomorrow once Resthaven's run ends as I'll have another free nomination then. Workign my way through the list!


----------



## AliceS

I've got a question for anyone with other books - does the exposure on Scout do anything for sales of your other books?


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steve Vernon said:


> Just yesterday at work we had the afternoon off for a once-a-year event that the company calls Employee Appreciation Day. We get four hours to eat pizza and cake and sing Karaoke and wander around the office and just let some steam off.
> 
> Did you ever see a movie called THE PURGE? Well, Employee Appreciation Day is kind of like THE PURGE for cubicle working drones like me to blow off a little steam and relax.


Hmmmmmm. I've seen THE PURGE.

Steve, unless your "kind of like" is actually "nothing like" could you do us all a favor and let us know what day your next Employee Appreciation Day is so we can all stay the F*** away from your office!!! I value my life


----------



## Guest

Kristy, tremendous effort. Hope they picked you.


----------



## etherme

My Resthaven campaign ends today. I'd thrilled to almost be done, but--at the time--it's kind of depressing. It's definitely been an exhilarating 30 days. Thanks to those who have voted, and for those who haven't, there's still time to take a look!  --Erik


----------



## CarmenShea

Just heard from KS and it's a no for me!

I was expecting it though, so I'm not all that bummed about it and am rather glad they were kind enough to tell me now instead of dragging it out! XD

I'll be using this next week or so to fine tune everything and hopefully look into publishing come the end of the month. 

Thanks again for all the support guys, you've been the best!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

CarmenShea said:


> Just heard from KS and it's a no for me!
> 
> I was expecting it though, so I'm not all that bummed about it and am rather glad they were kind enough to tell me now instead of dragging it out! XD
> 
> I'll be using this next week or so to fine tune everything and hopefully look into publishing come the end of the month.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support guys, you've been the best!


Bummer  If you need help or advice with anything give me a yell. I've been enjoying your antics around NZ, I got chills just watching you jump out of a plane so kudos on you actually doing it


----------



## CarmenShea

Katherine Hayton said:


> Bummer  If you need help or advice with anything give me a yell. I've been enjoying your antics around NZ, I got chills just watching you jump out of a plane so kudos on you actually doing it


Oh hey, how are you? You're in CHCH right? I've just heard there was another big quake there today :S

And thank you! I'm going to look into getting a proper edit on my novel- it's as ready as I can make it, but at this point I probably couldn't notice an error if it was flashing red in front of me- so if you have any (cheap?) recommendations that might be helpful!

Haha thanks! I've had such an amazing time over here in NZ. The skydive was just one of many highlights, though the rest aren't quite as life-threatening as that one was. But SO MUCH FUN  I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

CarmenShea said:


> Oh hey, how are you? You're in CHCH right? I've just heard there was another big quake there today :S
> 
> And thank you! I'm going to look into getting a proper edit on my novel- it's as ready as I can make it, but at this point I probably couldn't notice an error if it was flashing red in front of me- so if you have any (cheap?) recommendations that might be helpful!
> 
> Haha thanks! I've had such an amazing time over here in NZ. The skydive was just one of many highlights, though the rest aren't quite as life-threatening as that one was. But SO MUCH FUN  I'd highly recommend it.


Cate Baum's very good but it looks like she's just put her prices up for 2016 http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/editing/ otherwise, the editor I used to proof and edit the first 5,000 of my scout book is https://www.fiverr.com/lanamowdy Lana was very cheap, very quick, and very good (and I was just looking for the quick and cheap!)

My partner jumped out of a plane a couple of times and kept recommending it, but I'd rather spend my time in planes relaxing and having a drink thank you very much!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

@Steve Vernon, You ever consider Stand Up Comedy? Your sharp wit keeps me laughing. Congrats on the H&T btw. I've had about 33 hours there, and almost 500 views. Good luck, all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

HEY GANG - Happy Valentine's Day.

But enough about all of you folks - LET'S TALK ABOUT ME! I just hit my twelfth campaign day with eight straight days of Hot and Trending - that's 197 hours of H&T and 745 campaign views and I am beginning to get a little bit nervous.



Good luck to Erik Therme! There is no Resthaven for the wicked! Sorry to hear that you did not make it, Carmen. That still looks like a heck of a series. And thank you, Leonard. I actually have presented my oral tradition storytelling before crowds of anywhere from 5 to 5000 people - mostly kids. I love being onstage!



Updated List

4 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
11 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
12 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
18 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
18 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
19 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
25 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
26 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cassidy

CarmenShea said:


> Just heard from KS and it's a no for me!
> 
> I was expecting it though, so I'm not all that bummed about it and am rather glad they were kind enough to tell me now instead of dragging it out! XD
> 
> I'll be using this next week or so to fine tune everything and hopefully look into publishing come the end of the month.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support guys, you've been the best!


Carmen, let me know when you're good to go and I'll help with promo. If you need any promo images made I can help with those too. You can email me at [email protected] 
Editing wise I know an editor who is reasonably priced. If it's just a proof read you want it won't cost as much. I can ask for you if you like. I just need to know what your word count etc...is. Email me and we can have a chat 
Even if you don't take me up on my offer, best of luck with the book. I look forward to seeing it launch


----------



## Steve Vernon

A couple of days ago I mentioned the problem that some folks seemed to be having with HeadTalker and Thunderclap. Some folks had been reporting that the views from HeadTalker and Thunderclap were NOT showing up on Kindle Scout.

Well, at first I thought that made a lot of sense - but then I looked into it a little bit deeper. I contacted one of the founders of HeadTalker and did a little bit of investigative reporting. 

The way he explained it to me was this - Once a person's HeadTalker campaign has ended and the message is shared, your clicks wouldn't come from HeadTalker. They would come from the social networks that your message is shared on. Therefore, if someone clicks your short link on Facebook, they are considered Facebook traffic - and thus would show up as FACEBOOK on your Kindle Scout statistics. 

Which makes perfect sense to me. I just hadn't thought of it that way in the first place. All I knew was that I was looking at my Kindle Scout Campaign page and it was listing all kinds of Facebook and Wordpress and kboards views - but NO HeadTalker views.

My goof, totally.

Sometimes stupid just gets in your eyes.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Sorry for your disappointment, Carmen, but you're in good company and you have the right attitude. Hope to see you're launched very soon!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

AliceS said:


> I've got a question for anyone with other books - does the exposure on Scout do anything for sales of your other books?


Alice, I haven't seen any sales bump from being in Kindle Scout. If anything, my sales over the past two weeks have dropped off a bit. I'm still in campaign mode, though. Perhaps having been in Kindle Scout will help once the campaign has ended.

Carmen, so bummed you didn't make it. I was pulling for you.

Erik, best of luck with Resthaven! Fingers crossed!


----------



## authorkcfinn

The very best of luck in self pub world Carmen 
Good luck Erik!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steve Vernon said:


> The way he explained it to me was this - Once a person's HeadTalker campaign has ended and the message is shared, your clicks wouldn't come from HeadTalker. They would come from the social networks that your message is shared on. Therefore, if someone clicks your short link on Facebook, they are considered Facebook traffic - and thus would show up as FACEBOOK on your Kindle Scout statistics.
> 
> Which makes perfect sense to me. I just hadn't thought of it that way in the first place. All I knew was that I was looking at my Kindle Scout Campaign page and it was listing all kinds of Facebook and Wordpress and kboards views - but NO HeadTalker views.


Hey Steve, when I talked with Kindle Scout about this they said the reason it doesn't show in page views is due to the link shortener on the campaign (they don't have anything personal against Headtalker and Thunderclap). Because the same shortened link is always shared, it won't ever show up on your campaign views. That fits in with the testing I did while I was waiting for a response - nothing I tried got those babies to show up!

I worked out that if people nominate you from the campaign it does show in your stats but under the Internal Kindle Scout views rather than in the external. As far as the tracking is concerned when someone clicks nominate and has to log-in to the site, that's where they're first picked up. When Kindle Scout updates the statistics it puts everything under Internal and then takes away all the links it can assign to external, so these stay as Internal views.

So, if you have a spike of Internal views on the day of your campaign it means you gained nominations and if you don't then they just looked and left.

From that I can see my Headtalker worked (my average internal views went up 50 on that day) but my Thunderclap didn't (which makes sense because my Thunderclap was full of followers who'd already nominated and shared while my Headtalker was populated by new peeps).


----------



## Jack Wallen

Wow. I feel like I've just ran a marathon. 152 pages of posts to read through in order to get up to speed. Now I'm up to speed and I need a nap.

I was sent here by my good pal Armand (who will deny knowing me just for fun) before entering an upcoming work in KS. At this point, I feel like I know all of you as if I'd been creeping on you for years. But that's another story for another time. 

Thank you, everyone, for sharing all of your experiences regarding KS...it's made the prospect a lot less nerve-wracking. The book I will be submitting is currently in the hands of my very talented editor. I have the cover, the blurb, and everything else ready to go. As soon as the book is edited, proofed, and formatted...I'll pull the trigger! Mu. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Jack Wallen said:


> Wow. I feel like I've just ran a marathon. 152 pages of posts to read through in order to get up to speed. Now I'm up to speed and I need a nap.
> 
> I was sent here by my good pal Armand (who will deny knowing me just for fun) before entering an upcoming work in KS. At this point, I feel like I know all of you as if I'd been creeping on you for years. But that's another story for another time.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for sharing all of your experiences regarding KS...it's made the prospect a lot less nerve-wracking. The book I will be submitting is currently in the hands of my very talented editor. I have the cover, the blurb, and everything else ready to go. As soon as the book is edited, proofed, and formatted...I'll pull the trigger! Mu. Ha. Ha.


Jack Wallen?

Never heard of him.


----------



## KGGiarratano

So sorry, Carmen.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Jack Wallen?
> 
> Never heard of him.


Don't make me bring out the pictures.


----------



## CarmenShea

Katherine Hayton said:


> Cate Baum's very good but it looks like she's just put her prices up for 2016 http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/editing/ otherwise, the editor I used to proof and edit the first 5,000 of my scout book is https://www.fiverr.com/lanamowdy Lana was very cheap, very quick, and very good (and I was just looking for the quick and cheap!)
> 
> My partner jumped out of a plane a couple of times and kept recommending it, but I'd rather spend my time in planes relaxing and having a drink thank you very much!


Thanks, looks like fiverr is more in line with my budget right now though  there looks to be some good options for longer packages with some good reviews so fingers crossed XD

haha well each to their own, I suppose! honestly though, there was only that split-second of hesitation before the jump but once I was out that plane? Well... not much you can do about it then except enjoy the ride! I was exhilarating


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> HEY GANG - Happy Valentine's Day.
> 
> But enough about all of you folks - LET'S TALK ABOUT ME! I just hit my twelfth campaign day with eight straight days of Hot and Trending - that's 197 hours of H&T and 745 campaign views and I am beginning to get a little bit nervous.
> 
> Good luck to Erik Therme! There is no Resthaven for the wicked! Sorry to hear that you did not make it, Carmen. That still looks like a heck of a series. And thank you, Leonard. I actually have presented my oral tradition storytelling before crowds of anywhere from 5 to 5000 people - mostly kids. I love being onstage!


XD man you crack me up. The great thing is you get a good sense of your 'voice' in the synopsis we get to read of Kelpie Dreams: you're funny and witty and it's really no surprise that people want to read a lot more of it!

Thanks for the commiserations! It's not the end of the world (despite what all my facebook friends seem to think XD) and I'll still be going ahead with the series- hopefully with book one up come the end of the month but that'll depend on how getting it proofread goes!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cassidy said:


> Carmen, let me know when you're good to go and I'll help with promo. If you need any promo images made I can help with those too. You can email me at [email protected]
> Editing wise I know an editor who is reasonably priced. If it's just a proof read you want it won't cost as much. I can ask for you if you like. I just need to know what your word count etc...is. Email me and we can have a chat
> Even if you don't take me up on my offer, best of luck with the book. I look forward to seeing it launch


Hey lovely! Thank you so much  I'm emailing you now!


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Sorry for your disappointment, Carmen, but you're in good company and you have the right attitude. Hope to see you're launched very soon!





Steven L. Hawk said:


> Carmen, so bummed you didn't make it. I was pulling for you.





authorkcfinn said:


> The very best of luck in self pub world Carmen





KGGiarratano said:


> So sorry, Carmen.


Thanks, guys!

I really am feeling so much more positive about things now that it's all over. I definitely feel way more inspired and motivated since my campaign ended. I don't think KS was the right fit for me in the end, even before my campaign finished I was starting to think I should have just stuck with the self-pub as I'd originally planned to. And since I like to believe everything happens for a reason... 

I don't regret the experience at all though! It was like jumping into the deep end of the promo pool... with all your clothes on... and not being able to pull yourself back out of the water for 30 days! XD haha exhausting!! But it'll be worth it if at least a quarter of those 800+ views I got will translate into readers when I do launch!

Fingers crossed I'll be able to get it out within the next month (or two)! 

Thanks again


----------



## authorkcfinn

Just got the notifier to say that Brandon's Orison was selected. Congrats! We have a really good percentage of people being chosen from this thread at the moment   May it continue for all of you who are waiting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

YAY for Brandon Gray. Big congrats on your ORISON making it into Kindle Scout! Keep us posted on how things work out for you.

I took a peek over at my own campaign this morning and it is still listed as being hot and I am hoping that my interview with GENRE READER will net a few more moments in the H&T. 
http://genrereader.com/2016/02/15/interview-steve-vernon/



Updated List

3 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
10 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
11 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
17 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
17 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
17 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
18 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
24 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
25 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cassidy

Morning Fellow Scouters. 90 hours as Hot and Trending so far and fingers crossed I can keep it the tag a little longer. I need to write but I can't stop thinking about my campaign, Argh! Any advice on how I can get some work done with focus? Lol.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cassidy said:


> Morning Fellow Scouters. 90 hours as Hot and Trending so far and fingers crossed I can keep it the tag a little longer. I need to write but I can't stop thinking about my campaign, Argh! Any advice on how I can get some work done with focus? Lol.


Try plugging into this and giving it a listen. Or some other similar white noise trance-out soundtrack.






Better yet, find yourself a scene in your current work where your protagonist is waiting for something and channel all of this pointless futile angst into something good and creative and useful.

All else fails, get drunk.


Better yet, remind yourself that if/when you DO get grabbed up by Kindle Scout they are going to most likely ask you that telling question - "So, what ELSE are you working on?"


----------



## Cassidy

Steve Vernon said:


> Try plugging into this and giving it a listen. Or some other similar white noise trance-out soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, find yourself a scene in your current work where your protagonist is waiting for something and channel all of this pointless futile angst into something good and creative and useful.
> 
> All else fails, get drunk.
> 
> 
> Thank you Steve! I have my headphones out and I'm gonna get to work. 2k is my goal for today. I'm 30k in to my sequel to Forest of Demons, the book that I have up on Kindle Scout. I may actually get a first draft done by the end of my campaign if I focus.
> 
> Better yet, remind yourself that if/when you DO get grabbed up by Kindle Scout they are going to most likely ask you that telling question - "So, what ELSE are you working on?"


----------



## A. N. Other Author

AliceS said:


> I've got a question for anyone with other books - does the exposure on Scout do anything for sales of your other books?


I'm interested in this too - I think the original question got lost.


----------



## BBGriffith

AliceS said:


> I've got a question for anyone with other books - does the exposure on Scout do anything for sales of your other books?


I think it has made an impact, but only very minimally. On the order of a handful of sales here and there. Even if you're getting 50-100 views on your kindle scout page a day (which I'm not), there are a lot of "steps" required to go from viewing someone's campaign to liking that campaign and then to scrolling all the way down to check out the author's catalog, actually liking another book you see there, and then buying it. The additional sales I've gotten I think are a result of the fact that Kindle Scout sort of forces you to make your author profile more visible to your network in general during your campaign. I still get a lot of "wait, you write books?" from friends and friends of friends, and these people then check out my backlist too.

I think it's more measurable the other way around. People who like my other books then go visit my website and right up top is the Kindle Scout link and info. I know I've gotten views that way. I'm actually about to run a big promo tomorrow on another series of mine and I'm curious to see if I'll see an uptick in Scout views.


----------



## kennysrich

Updated List

3 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
10 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
11 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
17 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
17 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
18 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
24 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
25 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!
[/quote]

Hello Steve,

Would you kindly add my book, Out of Darkness (17 days left) to your list?

Thank you,

Kenny


----------



## kennysrich

Hello Guys,

Wow, running a second, let alone a third Kindle Scout campaign is proving immensely difficult. I mean, I feel like I've exhausted my potential nominees from my first campaign. After the first four days in Hot & Trending, my sequel to The One-Eyed King, Out of Darkness hasn't notched a single hour in Hot & Trending and the daily views aren't flattering. As the days go by, your book gets pushed to the third or fourth pages, so if it's not on H&T, its chances of being seen by Kindle Scouts are greatly reduced. Some quandary 

I just don't think I can bother many more of my FB friends, all of whom I was relentless with during my first campaign. Well, I hope at least some of you will check out my book's page and nominate it if you like what you read. Here's the link to my campaign page: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/J6EKQEMGBD70

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Kenny


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

authorkcfinn said:


> Just got the notifier to say that Brandon's Orison was selected. Congrats! We have a really good percentage of people being chosen from this thread at the moment  May it continue for all of you who are waiting.


Yes! I got this, too! Congrats!


----------



## AliceS

BBGriffith said:


> I think it has made an impact, but only very minimally. On the order of a handful of sales here and there. Even if you're getting 50-100 views on your kindle scout page a day (which I'm not), there are a lot of "steps" required to go from viewing someone's campaign to liking that campaign and then to scrolling all the way down to check out the author's catalog, actually liking another book you see there, and then buying it. The additional sales I've gotten I think are a result of the fact that Kindle Scout sort of forces you to make your author profile more visible to your network in general during your campaign. I still get a lot of "wait, you write books?" from friends and friends of friends, and these people then check out my backlist too.
> 
> I think it's more measurable the other way around. People who like my other books then go visit my website and right up top is the Kindle Scout link and info. I know I've gotten views that way. I'm actually about to run a big promo tomorrow on another series of mine and I'm curious to see if I'll see an uptick in Scout views.


Thanks for giving us a rundown on what that would entail. Now it makes sense that being in Scout wouldn't necessarily impact any other of your books.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Congrats, Brandon! Way to go!


----------



## blancheking

I saw an email saying I got a new book  Congrats Brandon!

This case of mine needs to close so I can get back to writing. I'm hoping to finish my next novel by June and toss it in Kindle Scout. In the meantime, I'll keep nominating books off this list 

Good luck guys! There is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew.

The last couple of days were some of our coldest of the winter and I think it might have slipped into my Kindle Scout campaign. The morning update hasn't gone live yet but I feel like I slipped out of the H&T list briefly. My campaign is wearing that HOT sign this morning - but I'm pretty sure I saw it at least once yesterday without the HOT sign.

I got up this morning to warm temperatures and a soft snow-melting rain. It is supposed to chill up again by Thursday - but the respite is much appreciate. So, is there a correlation between the temperature outside of my window and the Kindle Scout H&T rating? Or am I finally cracking beneath the Kindle Scout strain?

Only time will tell.



Updated List

2 days left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
9 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
10 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
16 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
16 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
16 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
17 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
23 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
24 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cassidy

Another day, another wait till 10:28am to see the updated stats and a sigh of relief to find myself still Hot and Trending. Funny how you become fixated on the only things you can exercise any control over, lol. 
I've been thinking about the selection process, do you think they're vetting us to see if we'd know how to actively promote our work? I mean, is that a factor as well as how well written the book is and how many people nominate it? I mean if you get thousands of page views but very few nominations does that tell them people passed on your book? Could that hurt our chances? Which leads me to wonder whether we need to be more careful of how we promote - if we use too general a method we'll get the clicks and views but maybe not the nominations, so maybe we should focus more on promotions that go out to readers on email lists? Just my mental meanderings for the day. What you think Steve?


----------



## JalexM

Every time my phone dings, my heart drops, as I hope/don't hope it is an email from Amazon with a decision. 
It's difficult waiting when two people already got their answers. 








Makes me think they can only accept a few books at a time and I'm in competition with everyone else whose campaign ended.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cassidy said:


> Another day, another wait till 10:28am to see the updated stats and a sigh of relief to find myself still Hot and Trending. Funny how you become fixated on the only things you can exercise any control over, lol.
> I've been thinking about the selection process, do you think they're vetting us to see if we'd know how to actively promote our work? I mean, is that a factor as well as how well written the book is and how many people nominate it? I mean if you get thousands of page views but very few nominations does that tell them people passed on your book? Could that hurt our chances? Which leads me to wonder whether we need to be more careful of how we promote - if we use too general a method we'll get the clicks and views but maybe not the nominations, so maybe we should focus more on promotions that go out to readers on email lists? Just my mental meanderings for the day. What you think Steve?


Wow. You must think I am a LOT smarter than I really am.

I'm just a dumb old man, Debbie. Means I am trying my darndest to put something up on the scoreboard. That's male thinking - totally, full-tilt boogie competitive. I'll wait to the first or second week of March when the gods of Kindle Scout either give me a thumbs up or thumbs down. THEN I'll decide that I was either doing the right thing or the wrong thing.

If I have a totem right now, it is the Rhino.

Head down and charge forward.


----------



## Cassidy

Steve Vernon said:


> Wow. You must think I am a LOT smarter than I really am.
> 
> I'm just a dumb old man, Debbie. Means I am trying my darndest to put something up on the scoreboard. That's male thinking - totally, full-tilt boogie competitive. I'll wait to the first or second week of March when the gods of Kindle Scout either give me a thumbs up or thumbs down. THEN I'll decide that I was either doing the right thing or the wrong thing.
> 
> If I have a totem right now, it is the Rhino.
> 
> Head down and charge forward.


Just call me, Little Miss Overthinker


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cassidy said:


> Just call me, Little Miss Overthinker


Nothing wrong with thinking. I ought to do it myself - but if I go down that road I fall into procrastination. I need me a to-do list and right now my to-do list has ONE single item on it. It says "Go like crazy."

Like I said, rhino-thinking.

Of course do you know just how hard it is to find an actual living, breathing rhinoceros these days?


----------



## Cassidy

Steve Vernon said:


> Nothing wrong with thinking. I ought to do it myself - but if I go down that road I fall into procrastination. I need me a to-do list and right now my to-do list has ONE single item on it. It says "Go like crazy."
> 
> Like I said, rhino-thinking.
> 
> Of course do you know just how hard it is to find an actual living, breathing rhinoceros these days?


The pit of procrastination actually has my name etched in to it in several places. I've decided to strap a ladder to my back for the next time I fall.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew, again.

It is nice and warm outside and the snow that was burying our house has all been rained away. The gods of winter have been really kind this year - a whole lot kinder than last year.

I'm on the run this morning - but I still managed to write my daily blog entry for my THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT column.

I've got 15 days left and I have spent 253 hours upon the Hot & Trending list - which is a good fat number and I figure I have done EVERYTHING that I can to work that angle.

Nevertheless, I have got a couple of more tricks up my sleeve before the Gods of Kindle Scout sing out closing time and throw me out of the bar.

Speaking of bars, lets get to listing, shall we?



Updated List

1 day left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
8 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
9 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
15 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
15 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
15 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
16 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
22 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
23 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew, again.
> 
> It is nice and warm outside and the snow that was burying our house has all been rained away. The gods of winter have been really kind this year - a whole lot kinder than last year.
> 
> I'm on the run this morning - but I still managed to write my daily blog entry for my THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT column.
> 
> I've got 15 days left and I have spent 253 hours upon the Hot & Trending list - which is a good fat number and I figure I have done EVERYTHING that I can to work that angle.
> 
> Nevertheless, I have got a couple of more tricks up my sleeve before the Gods of Kindle Scout sing out closing time and throw me out of the bar.
> 
> Speaking of bars, lets get to listing, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
> 8 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 9 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 15 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 15 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
> 15 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
> 18 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
> 22 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 23 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve, your weather seems to be the mirror image of mine! The plus side of this weather is I'm getting a lot of writing done. 

I ran an ad via FB for several days, following the setup model that Mark Dawson detailed in his videos. I did have significant spikes in views and nominations during those days. What I didn't expect was getting Likes on my author page and messages from future potential readers, which is a fantastic bonus! Mark's videos were a great help in narrowing the audience for readers who might enjoy Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter. Instead of clicks to a personal website, the clicks went directly to my Kindle Scout campaign.

Good luck to everyone in the listing!

----
"Killing Vampires Since 1888." -- Forrest Wollinsky


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> Wow. You must think I am a LOT smarter than I really am.
> 
> I'm just a dumb old man, Debbie. Means I am trying my darndest to put something up on the scoreboard. That's male thinking - totally, full-tilt boogie competitive. I'll wait to the first or second week of March when the gods of Kindle Scout either give me a thumbs up or thumbs down. THEN I'll decide that I was either doing the right thing or the wrong thing.
> 
> If I have a totem right now, it is the Rhino.
> 
> Head down and charge forward.


Hope you hear great news soon!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

One.  Day.  Remaining.  

Selected or not, I'm anxious to get this book out into the wild.  

This is off topic, but wanted to share with folks who can relate.  I had an inspiring interaction with a reader yesterday.  I''m buying a new desk and was conversing via email with the company who is building it.  The salesperson I'm  communicating with asks, "Are you Steven Hawk, the writer?"  Long story short, we end up finalizing the details of the purchase over the phone and I learn this person has read all of my books and wants to know if more are coming.  I've had email from readers in the past, but this is the first time I've ever "tripped" over one going about my day-to-day.  It was a good feeling.


----------



## AliceS

Steven L. Hawk said:


> This is off topic, but wanted to share with folks who can relate. I had an inspiring interaction with a reader yesterday. I''m buying a new desk and was conversing via email with the company who is building it. The salesperson I'm communicating with asks, "Are you Steven Hawk, the writer?" Long story short, we end up finalizing the details of the purchase over the phone and I learn this person has read all of my books and wants to know if more are coming. I've had email from readers in the past, but this is the first time I've ever "tripped" over one going about my day-to-day. It was a good feeling.


That must have made your day! I got my first "fanmail" today! Someone emailed me thru the contact form on my blog to say that she enjoyed my book. Very cool!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

AliceS said:


> That must have made your day! I got my first "fanmail" today! Someone emailed me thru the contact form on my blog to say that she enjoyed my book. Very cool!


Very cool, indeed. There's nothing like getting your first fan mail. Congrats! Time to start a file folder and begin collecting them!

My conversation with the reader was fun, if a tad awkward. She wanted to talk about my books and writing, while I had to keep bringing the conversation back to the desk. (Maybe I'm alone in this, but I find talking to readers about my books to be slightly uncomfortable.) Anyhow, she was excited to know I'll be writing my future books at a desk made by their company while I felt better about dropping the cash, knowing I have a reader there.


----------



## AliceS

Steven L. Hawk said:


> (Maybe I'm alone in this, but I find talking to readers about my books to be slightly uncomfortable.)


The first time I heard someone talk about my characters - say their names out loud - I was shocked. It felt so weird to be discussing something that previously only lived in my head! But that was a critique group, hearing from a fan is even more of a shock.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steven L. Hawk said:


> One. Day. Remaining.
> 
> Selected or not, I'm anxious to get this book out into the wild.
> 
> This is off topic, but wanted to share with folks who can relate. I had an inspiring interaction with a reader yesterday. I''m buying a new desk and was conversing via email with the company who is building it. The salesperson I'm communicating with asks, "Are you Steven Hawk, the writer?" Long story short, we end up finalizing the details of the purchase over the phone and I learn this person has read all of my books and wants to know if more are coming. I've had email from readers in the past, but this is the first time I've ever "tripped" over one going about my day-to-day. It was a good feeling.


Whoa! I just checked back... haven't been here for a while... got you in under the wire! Good luck


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew, again.
> 
> It is nice and warm outside and the snow that was burying our house has all been rained away. The gods of winter have been really kind this year - a whole lot kinder than last year.
> 
> I'm on the run this morning - but I still managed to write my daily blog entry for my THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT column.
> 
> I've got 15 days left and I have spent 253 hours upon the Hot & Trending list - which is a good fat number and I figure I have done EVERYTHING that I can to work that angle.
> 
> Nevertheless, I have got a couple of more tricks up my sleeve before the Gods of Kindle Scout sing out closing time and throw me out of the bar.
> 
> Speaking of bars, lets get to listing, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
> 8 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 9 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 15 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 15 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
> 15 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
> 16 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
> 22 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 23 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I've been busy with my daughter's wedding- been away for a while... nice to see you're still here putting up the daily list! I got Kelpie Dreams nom'd ... best of luck to you!!


----------



## blancheking

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Very cool, indeed. There's nothing like getting your first fan mail. Congrats! Time to start a file folder and begin collecting them!
> 
> My conversation with the reader was fun, if a tad awkward. She wanted to talk about my books and writing, while I had to keep bringing the conversation back to the desk. (Maybe I'm alone in this, but I find talking to readers about my books to be slightly uncomfortable.) Anyhow, she was excited to know I'll be writing my future books at a desk made by their company while I felt better about dropping the cash, knowing I have a reader there.


Very cool  That must be a great feeling.

As a side note, I went to add a vote to your book and it seems yours was the one I left in my third spot for the last week. I guess I really wanted the free book...


----------



## Andy Mulberry

New here... I'm an author of middle grade fiction, but have now thrown my young adult manuscript at Kindle Scout. First day today, and it's kinda scary.

I've pretty much read this entire thread, also nominated books here on the list that I found intriguing and wouldn't mind receiving for free if selected.

Not sure what the friendly Scout people will make of an MG author who's pitching her debut YA novel, but we shall see. The book's gonna set free no matter what 
*
Fire Girl -- A Tale of Witches and Wolves* https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GT84PLLG4OEE










_And I have no idea how to make proper links, sorry _


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Whoa! I just checked back... haven't been here for a while... got you in under the wire! Good luck





blancheking said:


> Very cool  That must be a great feeling.
> 
> As a side note, I went to add a vote to your book and it seems yours was the one I left in my third spot for the last week. I guess I really wanted the free book...


Thanks for the noms! One more day to go!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve, your fan mail made MY day! :-D


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cassidy said:


> Better yet, remind yourself that if/when you DO get grabbed up by Kindle Scout they are going to most likely ask you that telling question - "So, what ELSE are you working on?"


You'll be happy to know I am writing right now, tonight - working on a brand new novel.



Jeanne McNamee said:


> I've been busy with my daughter's wedding- been away for a while... nice to see you're still here putting up the daily list! I got Kelpie Dreams nom'd ... best of luck to you!!


Thank you, ma'm.


Time for some shut-eye. See you all in the morning. My HeadTalker goes live tomorrow and I want to see if it makes any sort of a splash at all.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Very cool, indeed. There's nothing like getting your first fan mail. Congrats! Time to start a file folder and begin collecting them!
> 
> My conversation with the reader was fun, if a tad awkward. She wanted to talk about my books and writing, while I had to keep bringing the conversation back to the desk. (Maybe I'm alone in this, but I find talking to readers about my books to be slightly uncomfortable.) Anyhow, she was excited to know I'll be writing my future books at a desk made by their company while I felt better about dropping the cash, knowing I have a reader there.


That's great!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hot dang. Thursday is my Friday this week - meaning that I just have to go to work today and tomorrow I get the whole day off.



Let's get to the list, shall we? Remember - these are ALL of the kboards Kindle Scout thread members (says so on their job description) and the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Son of Justice by Steven L. Hawk
7 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
8 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
14 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
14 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
14 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
15 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
21 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
22 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
28 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## TheBehrg

Andy Mulberry said:


> New here... I'm an author of middle grade fiction, but have now thrown my young adult manuscript at Kindle Scout. First day today, and it's kinda scary. [/i]


Welcome aboard the crazy train! And know that several YA novels have been selected thru KS in the past year. Best of luck --


----------



## Andy Mulberry

TheBehrg said:


> Welcome aboard the crazy train! And know that several YA novels have been selected thru KS in the past year. Best of luck --


Thank you! I saw my first stats...page views not impressive and almost worse than a two star review


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

And now, the waiting game begins. Thanks everyone, for your support. Regardless of whether _Son of Justice_ is selected or not, this has been an interesting experience. Everyone's help and support has been great. For those still under campaign, good luck. I'll continue scouting for you!

I started my next book this past weekend. It's more paranormal than scifi, which is a bit different for me, but I'm enjoying the writing and am liking what's hitting the page, so far, at 8K words in.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steven L. Hawk said:


> And now, the waiting game begins. Thanks everyone, for your support. Regardless of whether _Son of Justice_ is selected or not, this has been an interesting experience. Everyone's help and support has been great. For those still under campaign, good luck. I'll continue scouting for you!
> 
> I started my next book this past weekend. It's more paranormal than scifi, which is a bit different for me, but I'm enjoying the writing and am liking what's hitting the page, so far, at 8K words in.


Fingers crossed! Hope you get great news soon!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thank God it is Friday.

I am back on the HOT & TRENDING list thanks to some rhino-style tactics and the help of you good folks here at kboards.

This morning I have got thirteen days left and have accumulated a total of 256 hours on the HOT & TRENDING list as well as a total of 1000 views.

I don't know about you - but there is something uber-cool and geekishly wonderful about cracking that 1K viewpoint. It probably doesn't mean diddly-squat - but there is still this ten year old inside of me who is jumping up and down shaking a pair of pom-poms to the tune of WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - these are ALL of the kboards Kindle Scout thread members (says so on their job description) and the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
7 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
13 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
13 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
13 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
14 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
20 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
21 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
27 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!

I've got to go and work-out my next cheer leading routine.

Raw, raw - put some clothes on, dang it!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Good luck, Steven! I had you nominated. 

To fill that vacant spot, Kelpie Dreams is on deck!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Steve Vernon said:


> Thank God it is Friday.
> 
> I am back on the HOT & TRENDING list thanks to some rhino-style tactics and the help of you good folks here at kboards.
> 
> This morning I have got thirteen days left and have accumulated a total of 256 hours on the HOT & TRENDING list as well as a total of 1000 views.
> 
> I don't know about you - but there is something uber-cool and geekishly wonderful about cracking that 1K viewpoint. It probably doesn't mean diddly-squat - but there is still this ten year old inside of me who is jumping up and down shaking a pair of pom-poms to the tune of WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!
> 
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - these are ALL of the kboards Kindle Scout thread members (says so on their job description) and the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 6 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 7 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 13 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 13 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
> 13 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
> 14 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
> 20 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 21 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 27 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> I've got to go and work-out my next cheer leading routine.
> 
> Raw, raw - put some clothes on, dang it!


Nominated you Steve! You had me at "Godzilla". ;-)


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Steve Vernon said:


> Thank God it is Friday.
> 
> I am back on the HOT & TRENDING list thanks to some rhino-style tactics and the help of you good folks here at kboards.
> 
> This morning I have got thirteen days left and have accumulated a total of 256 hours on the HOT & TRENDING list as well as a total of 1000 views.


Voted for Kelpie Dreams too cause I loved that Maritime Saying at the beginning  Good luck.


----------



## Carol Collins

Hi, My first novel on Kindle Scout "Summer Love Winter Tears" with 97000+ words will go live tomorrow February 20, 2016 12:00 AM EST


----------



## JalexM

My book didn't get picked. Meh. Time to set up for release.


----------



## ketosis

I am very happy to announce that my book, The Girl in my Dreams was selected for publication!  My campaign ended a week ago today, for anybody wondering about wait times.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Congrats to Erik! _Rest Haven_'s been selected.


----------



## blancheking

loganbyrne said:


> I am very happy to announce that my book, The Girl in my Dreams was selected for publication! My campaign ended a week ago today, for anybody wondering about wait times.


Just got 2 emails  Congrats Logan!

And congrats Erik!

Bets on Daughter of Magic and Son of Justice being selected next.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Way to go, Logan. And big congrats, Erik. When you two are communing with the Kindle Scout gods, put in a good word for me.


(Shameless, I am freaking shameless!)

All kidding aside, sorry to hear that you did not make the cut Alex. My first campaign didn't make it and it is a real bummer - but there's always plan B. That is the beauty of indie publishing!


----------



## etherme

Thanks everyone! If anyone has any questions about my campaign (or the general process) please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## TheBehrg

Congrats Eric & Logan - welcome to the crazy party. 

And good luck Carol with your campaign!


----------



## ketosis

Thanks, everyone!

I actually have a question I can't find an answer to.  After you're accepted and they're ready to pay, how long does it generally take?  Do they just ship out a payment right away, or is it like KDP where you have to wait 60 days?


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats to Erik and Logan! 
So sorry, Alex. Wishing you success with your publication.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

loganbyrne said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I actually have a question I can't find an answer to. After you're accepted and they're ready to pay, how long does it generally take? Do they just ship out a payment right away, or is it like KDP where you have to wait 60 days?


Hi Logan, Once you submit your final manuscript and cover (that's the one you have 30 days to do not the edited version they'll get back to you later) they'll send out an invitation to set you up on Amazon Payee Central.

Once I'd done that they took another nine days to organize the payment which should happen tomorrow! All up they say they'll have it to you within thirty days of your final submission.

BTW has anyone invited you to the private facebook group? If not, let me know your private FB address (not your author page) and I'll friend you then add you (we can only add friends) I can't work out which FB account is yours


----------



## CarmenShea

It's been a bit of a hectic week for me with work this week, which has kept me away from the internet but I was smart enough to line up all my nominations before my impromptu hiatus! Congrats to everyone who's been selected recently, I really enjoy recieving those emails  and good luck to those who didn't make it- (JalexM let us know when you release, I've still got my eye on your books!).

Since my own KS campaign ended I've found my inspiration has returned tenfold! I've made great headway on book two of my 'Amanzimtoti' series, with book one about to go through its final reathrough- and then I'm all set to self-publish  I'm hoping to have it up come the end of Feb so keep your fingers crossed for me! 

I had an amazing experience at the library here in Wellington, NZ yesterday. I tend to spend quite a bit of time there and it was during a busy period where desks were at a premium that I saw a girl looking around for one so invited her to share mine. Turns out she's a backpacker too and we got chatting. She showed me some of the art she's working on and I told her about my upcoming novel. She got really excited by the sound of my story and got me to autograph her book  so that if I ever do hit the big time she had one of the first autographs XD haha it just made me feel really positive and I really can't wait to share this story with the world!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

loganbyrne said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I actually have a question I can't find an answer to. After you're accepted and they're ready to pay, how long does it generally take? Do they just ship out a payment right away, or is it like KDP where you have to wait 60 days?


The money went into my bank account a fortnight after my book was selected - impressively fast.


----------



## blancheking

I'm starting to see why Kindle Scout is so selective... it takes a while to make 1.5k in royalties  

@ carmen: that's good news indeed!  please let us know. i'll be one of your first readers! (my case is wrapping up next week, so i'll have time to read and write again)


----------



## JR.

> Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination Resthaven has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.


Congrats, Erik!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Saturday and I have a day full of chores around the house ahead of me. That is the problem with day jobs. All of the household chores save themselves for the weekend. I know, I know - this morning's update is about as breathlessly exciting as the Kimbo Slice vs. Dada 5000 fight last night.



Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
6 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
12 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
12 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
12 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
13 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
19 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
20 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
26 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
29 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins

Welcome aboard, Carol Collins.

If I have missed anyone let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I've updated my nominations list, so the top three are in queue. Good luck!

I'm not feeling much anxiety about the selection process. Since ending the campaign for _Son of Justice_, I haven't thought much about it. It's kind of nice, as I expected to be on pins and needles. It helps tremendously that I'm staying busy with the next book. I'll be honest, SOJ took me two years to complete. This new one, I think I'll have it completed in two six months. The story in my head is all I can think about, and that is a good feeling.


----------



## blancheking

The list has gotten shorter, though the number of people who have entered has increased. I wonder what happened?


----------



## Jack Wallen

Nominated The Sleepwalkers and Out of Darkness. As soon as those drop off, I'll nominate others. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Hey everyone...I do a series on my website called "Get Jack'd". It's a conversational style interview that people always enjoy. I get good traffic and thought I'd see if anyone here wanted to do one and chat about KS. Maybe you could pick up some of my fans and gain some extra exposure/nominations. Here's the site (you can scroll through and sample some of the interviews and see if you'd like to have a go): http://monkeypantz.net/


----------



## lbclark75

Congrats to Logan and Erik. I love getting "Great news!" emails from Kindle Scout.


----------



## CarmenShea

blancheking said:


> I'm starting to see why Kindle Scout is so selective... it takes a while to make 1.5k in royalties
> 
> @ carmen: that's good news indeed!  please let us know. i'll be one of your first readers! (my case is wrapping up next week, so i'll have time to read and write again)


Thanks!  I will do. I'm so excited about it. Aside from the last proof it's finished as of 4.30am this morning XD including the formatting and asdfgj it looks so shiny on my tablet /hearteyes


----------



## editorjmv

Hi, Everyone!

I have a science fiction novel on Kindle Scout right now. It's at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LB0I8IIU1UXW

The campaign has been going on for about a week, and though I've been promoting it every way I can, I haven't been getting much success. Although I've had author friends of mine promoting my Kindle Scout campaign on their Facebook and Twitter accounts (as well as other social media), I haven't even reached the "Hot" category, for even an hour. I estimate that the reach of all this promotion has been between 75,000 and 100,000 views, but according to the analytics, the clicks have been minimal. (Example: someone very nicely posted a tweet to his 46,000 followers, and the analytics showed that only one--yes, one--click resulted.)

I'm continuing my promotional efforts, and came to this board to see if anyone might have any other suggestions. I have read many of the posts here, and I have been nominating the works of those who have posted theirs to this board. I also understand there might be a Facebook group? (If so, my Facebook name is Joan Marie Verba.)

Wishing everyone the best, and will continue to read the board with interest.

Joan


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Wow, it only took two days! Just received the email from Amazon. _Son of Justice _has been selected for publication! Whoo hoo!


----------



## thousandroses

Congrats, Steve. 

-Rose


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Wow, it only took two days! Just received the email from Amazon. _Son of Justice _has been selected for publication! Whoo hoo!


Congratulations Steven!


----------



## blancheking

yay selection!  congrats steven!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey - I want to say welcome to Joan Marie Verba as well as welcome back to successful Kindle Scout author The Behrg who is campaigning a second novel in Kindle Scout, the system must be REALLY working out for him. And big-time congratulations to Steven L. Hawk for the acceptance of Son of Justice. Awesome news!



Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
5 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
11 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
11 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
11 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
12 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
18 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
19 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
21 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
25 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
28 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
28 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg

If I have missed anyone let me know. The best way to do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cassidy

editorjmv said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I have a science fiction novel on Kindle Scout right now. It's at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LB0I8IIU1UXW
> 
> The campaign has been going on for about a week, and though I've been promoting it every way I can, I haven't been getting much success. Although I've had author friends of mine promoting my Kindle Scout campaign on their Facebook and Twitter accounts (as well as other social media), I haven't even reached the "Hot" category, for even an hour. I estimate that the reach of all this promotion has been between 75,000 and 100,000 views, but according to the analytics, the clicks have been minimal. (Example: someone very nicely posted a tweet to his 46,000 followers, and the analytics showed that only one--yes, one--click resulted.)
> 
> I'm continuing my promotional efforts, and came to this board to see if anyone might have any other suggestions. I have read many of the posts here, and I have been nominating the works of those who have posted theirs to this board. I also understand there might be a Facebook group? (If so, my Facebook name is Joan Marie Verba.)
> 
> Wishing everyone the best, and will continue to read the board with interest.
> 
> Joan


A few things I did:
Emaild my subscribers to ask them to help out
Ran a fb ad
Boosted an fb post
two fiverr gigs - one with Mavelous Maven and the other with bookkitty
started a headtalker campaign which goes live on Friday
Booked a 2 day booktweeter and split it over two weeks.
Also messaged my fb readers, my friends and family and my street team to help spread the word.

I don't know what else you can do once you've tried all the above. I keep tweeting every couple of days and get a few RT but its my fb ad and my boosted post that have had the most clicks and engagement. If you don't have the budget for an fb advert then boosting the post helps and is pretty reasonably priced.

Hope that helps. Good luck, hun.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cassidy said:


> A few things I did:
> Emaild my subscribers to ask them to help out
> Ran a fb ad
> Boosted an fb post
> two fiverr gigs - one with Mavelous Maven and the other with bookkitty
> started a headtalker campaign which goes live on Friday
> Booked a 2 day booktweeter and split it over two weeks.
> Also messaged my fb readers, my friends and family and my street team to help spread the word.
> 
> I don't know what else you can do once you've tried all the above. I keep tweeting every couple of days and get a few RT but its my fb ad and my boosted post that have had the most clicks and engagement. If you don't have the budget for an fb advert then boosting the post helps and is pretty reasonably priced.


A few things I did:

Asked immediate family and a handful of close friends to nominate my book
Tweeted once
Blogged twice
Posted once on Facebook
Started a thread on two forums I'm a regular member of










I'm not sure, going by the experiences of people on this thread, that being on H & T the whole time is worth chasing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

editorjmv said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I have a science fiction novel on Kindle Scout right now. It's at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LB0I8IIU1UXW
> 
> The campaign has been going on for about a week, and though I've been promoting it every way I can, I haven't been getting much success. Although I've had author friends of mine promoting my Kindle Scout campaign on their Facebook and Twitter accounts (as well as other social media), I haven't even reached the "Hot" category, for even an hour. I estimate that the reach of all this promotion has been between 75,000 and 100,000 views, but according to the analytics, the clicks have been minimal. (Example: someone very nicely posted a tweet to his 46,000 followers, and the analytics showed that only one--yes, one--click resulted.)
> 
> I'm continuing my promotional efforts, and came to this board to see if anyone might have any other suggestions. I have read many of the posts here, and I have been nominating the works of those who have posted theirs to this board. I also understand there might be a Facebook group? (If so, my Facebook name is Joan Marie Verba.)
> 
> Wishing everyone the best, and will continue to read the board with interest.
> 
> Joan


First off - I believe the Facebook group you are talking about is a group set up by folks who ACTUALLY have books published by Kindle Scout.

Secondly - if I might be so bold - you could do worse things than to follow my blog where I am currently listing all my campaigning efforts on a day-by-day blow-by-blow thirty day blog series. I don't think I have discovered anything close to rocket science - but I detail my every effort, trick and strategy from Day 1 right on through. I've got a link down here in my signature.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'm not sure, going by the experiences of people on this thread, that being on H & T the whole time is worth chasing.


Obviously, being H&T the entire time can't hurt your chances. The real question is: How much does it help?

_SoJ _spent 141 hours on the H&T list. It had just under 700 total page views (52% internal and 48% external.) When I compare those stats against someone like Cindy, who's book _Rosette_, spent nearly its entire run on the H&T and had >2000 views, the answer begins to emerge.

I'm in agreement with Blanche, who said:



blancheking said:


> I'm still convinced H&T is just a double-checker for appeal at first glance and something to help promote KS. Looking at recent trends, it seems the chosen romance authors each have a mile-long publishing trail with hundreds of reviews under their belts. Thrillers seem a little more lenient, but not by much. The "Girl on the Moon" book has the shortest publishing trail, but it also reminds me a little of "The Martian". Maybe Amazon is taking a chance there to see if its the new "hot genre".


My publishing trail isn't a mile long, but my sales history is well known by Amazon. I've sold >100K copies in the past five years, which means _SoJ_ is a pretty good bet for them. When you consider their slice of the pie increases from 30% to 50%, it makes selecting books by authors who have a proven history of sales something of a no-brainer. They get an exclusive right to publish (eliminating our ability to go wide at other retailers), while greatly improving their profit margins.

I struggled long and hard before entering _SoJ _into KS for these reasons. In the end, I felt giving up 20% was worth the potential benefits. Plus, I'm always ready to try something new. If it doesn't work out in my favor, I'll just go back to self-pubbing on the next book.

So... back to that all-elusive question regarding H&T: How much does it help? Honestly, I think it depends. In my case, I don't think it was a factor. At all. For those without a history of sales or a long publishing tail, but who have books that are well-written, have great covers/blurbs, and are in genres that are proven... it may get you noticed. And that doesn't hurt.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

At the moment, the number of books on the site is really quite small. (When I did a spot check during my run, the total number of books was approximately 92.)  Books are being selected at a rate of one every four days. I am sure the KS team want this venture to succeed as much as the selected authors do, so I think the chances they will not look at any book on the site are zero.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Wow, it only took two days! Just received the email from Amazon. _Son of Justice _has been selected for publication! Whoo hoo!


Awesome! Congrats!

Armand


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats, Steve!


----------



## editorjmv

Thanks for the welcome, everyone! The analytics already show clicks on my Kindle Scout campaign from this group. Greatly appreciated!

Steven L. Hawk, congratulations!

Cassidy and Lexi: thanks for the additional hints. I have been checking out the ad options on Facebook, and think I've finally found a way to target the audience most inclined to check out the link to my campaign.

Steve Vernon: thanks for the suggestions. I have read all the entries on your blog about the Kindle Scout campaign. I've also followed you on Twitter, as well as on your Facebook page.

Everyone: I made some promotional videos for my Kindle Scout campaign, and posted one to Facebook and Twitter already. If interested, check it out at: 




Joan


----------



## blancheking

Lexi Revellian said:


> I am sure the KS team want this venture to succeed as much as the selected authors do, so I think the chances they will not look at any book on the site are zero.


+1 to this

Overall, I definitely think new authors should try the KS program at least once. There is so much to learn about the writing industry, and just the exposure to an audience and other authors provides lessons you can't buy anywhere else. Best case scenario, KS makes an exception and accepts the novel. Worst case scenario, it's a lesson in mapping, marketing, and learning what to do and not do when pitching the book. Overall, it's a net gain in utility.

As for new authors, I recommend not asking facebook friends to vote for your KS campaign. It's a little counter-intuitive, but you're going to need those favors later when you have to rack up purchases to get the book out of the 800k rankings, and most people are much more responsive to a first-time ask than a continuous ask for favors.


----------



## thesios

i am ready to launch my book , i waited until I have another 2 books so Ihave a launch sequence for Amelia whitmore

How many of the authors that were not select for publication are still in here ?

maybe we could get a combined book promo for all the scout losers ?

Any takers ?


----------



## TheBehrg

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey - I want to say welcome to Joan Marie Verba as well as welcome back to successful Kindle Scout author The Behrg who is campaigning a second novel in Kindle Scout, the system must be REALLY working out for him. And big-time congratulations to Steven L. Hawk for the acceptance of Son of Justice. Awesome news!


Thnx Steve - good to be back in the trenches! We have another KS winner who is also campaigning, this time for his third book -- Jim Morris. Great writer. And I'll be putting together a little piece on my past experience for a post on Mr. Vernon's blog. Thnx Steve for the oppty.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Congrats to those chosen .



> 4 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
> 5 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 11 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon


Nominated!


----------



## TheBehrg

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Obviously, being H&T the entire time can't hurt your chances. The real question is: How much does it help?
> 
> So... back to that all-elusive question regarding H&T: How much does it help? Honestly, I think it depends. In my case, I don't think it was a factor. At all. For those without a history of sales or a long publishing tail, but who have books that are well-written, have great covers/blurbs, and are in genres that are proven... it may get you noticed. And that doesn't hurt.


Have to agree with you. H&T, in my opinion, is like a flag that goes off for the KS team to look at the book more seriously. Then its probably a combination of author reach / platform, potential marketability, caliber of the work, etc. There have been books that have been selected that weren't H&T at all, but those authors had some of those other (more desirable) ingredients. It definitely can't hurt but it's not worth spending gobs of money to try to ride the list the entire 30 days.


----------



## blancheking

thesios said:


> i am ready to launch my book , i waited until I have another 2 books so Ihave a launch sequence for Amelia whitmore
> 
> How many of the authors that were not select for publication are still in here ?
> 
> maybe we could get a combined book promo for all the scout losers ?
> 
> Any takers ?


Loser #1, reporting for duty   I'm waiting for my case to end so I can finish my second book and give KS another go. I also remember Amelia. How's she doing?


----------



## thesios

blancheking said:


> Loser #1, reporting for duty   I'm waiting for my case to end so I can finish my second book and give KS another go. I also remember Amelia. How's she doing?


Amelia is fine, she has been tirelessdly working on 2 more books, I think book #2 just one Kiss , is her best ! ! !

We are working to get some arc readers for Game Changer currently

I am even thinking of having her submit the book to the scout


----------



## Andy Mulberry

blancheking said:


> Overall, I definitely think new authors should try the KS program at least once. There is so much to learn about the writing industry, and just the exposure to an audience and other authors provides lessons you can't buy anywhere else. Best case scenario, KS makes an exception and accepts the novel. Worst case scenario, it's a lesson in mapping, marketing, and learning what to do and not do when pitching the book. Overall, it's a net gain in utility.


That's how I see KS too. It's a win/win to me, no matter the outcome.

And to Steven L. Hawk, congratulations!


----------



## TheBehrg

blancheking said:


> Loser #1, reporting for duty


Hardly!! You're book has been tearing it up - congrats! And definitely jump in with another one when you're ready!


----------



## Cassidy

18 days to go and I've clocked up 258 hours on the H&T and 1.4k page views. I'm wondering how KS view authors who have a backlist and a platform already but under a different name? I co-write as Amos Cassidy, have done for the past 4 years. Forest of Demons is my first solo novel, but as it's in the same genre I write in already, I'll be using my present platform, website, readers etc. I'll just add an extra page to my website and grow from there. My readers are really supportive but, man, I'm really nervous, lol. I wish I didn't want this so bad.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so another big day yesterday adding 24 more hours to my HOT & TRENDING list. That brings me to 328 hours HOT & TRENDING with 1,182 page views. I've got ten more days left of campaigning and I am REALLY not doing a whole lot right now except sputtering, spitting and spinning my wheels.

But enough with the chest thumping, already. Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
4 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
10 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
10 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
10 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
11 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
17 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
18 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
20 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
24 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
27 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
27 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg

If I have missed anyone let me know. The very best way to do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

TheBehrg said:


> Have to agree with you. H&T, in my opinion, is like a flag that goes off for the KS team to look at the book more seriously. Then its probably a combination of author reach / platform, potential marketability, caliber of the work, etc. There have been books that have been selected that weren't H&T at all, but those authors had some of those other (more desirable) ingredients. It definitely can't hurt but it's not worth spending gobs of money to try to ride the list the entire 30 days.


Agreed.

I've spent ten dollars directly on my Kindle Scout promo on two Fiverr promo pages that were aimed specifically at Kindle Scout campaigns - Book Kitty and Marvelous Maven. I've got links to both of them in my blog series and I'm too lazy to go back and look them up right now. I invested the money for two reasons.

Reason 1 - I am desperate.

Hey, let's be honest here. 


Reason 2 - and this is the big one - I was curious. THIS, more than anything else is what has brought me into the world of indie publishing over these last three years or so. I want to get out there and test the waters. I want to find out what works for me and what doesn't. I want to see what happens when you push this button.

So - I had ten bucks kicking around idle in my PayPal - and I said, WHY NOT?

There was a third Fiverr site that offered this - I WILL NOMINATE YOUR KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN for five dollars.

Now THAT seemed a little dodgy to me. Paying five dollars to a service that posts your Kindle Scout campaign on their Facebook page and/or Tweets about your campaign on their Tweet feed is fair. If your campaign is interesting enough then some Facebook and/or Twitter follower of this promo site might jump in. That's worth five bucks to me.

But handing somebody five dollars to nominate you - that just didn't seem cost effective to me. What's worse, it didn't even seem ethical to me. With Book Kitty and Maven I was buying advertising. That was fair. With that other site - whose name I can't even remember - it just seemed like vote buying - which ISN'T fair.


----------



## BBGriffith

Michael Barbato-Dunn said:


> Congrats to those chosen .
> 
> Nominated!


Cheers! It's time for the home stretch!


----------



## Cassidy

BBGriffith said:


> Cheers! It's time for the home stretch!


Good luck! Nominated


----------



## TheBehrg

Steve Vernon said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I've spent ten dollars directly on my Kindle Scout promo on two Fiverr promo pages that were aimed specifically at Kindle Scout campaigns - Book Kitty and Marvelous Maven. I've got links to both of them in my blog series and I'm too lazy to go back and look them up right now. I invested the money for two reasons.
> 
> Reason 1 - I am desperate.
> 
> Hey, let's be honest here.
> 
> 
> Reason 2 - and this is the big one - I was curious. THIS, more than anything else is what has brought me into the world of indie publishing over these last three years or so. I want to get out there and test the waters. I want to find out what works for me and what doesn't. I want to see what happens when you push this button.


Haha! Aren't we all lumped into #1 in one way or another?!? 
Completely agree with both of your reasons! Self-publishing, KS, whatever is next on the horizon ... it's all just one big experiment and hopefully one day the sum of all those parts will add up to whatever it is we're hoping for out of all this effort. (I'm bad with math, so my equations will probably be wrong).

As to my original comment, by now way am I trying to belittle any paid efforts to support a campaign; quite the contrary. I've just heard of people pumping hundreds of dollars into promoting their campaign and to me, there are much better ways of going about it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow.

I'm still riding that big orange train. Chalk up another 24 hours of HOT & TRENDING, bringing me to 352 hours and 1215 views with 9 days to go. By mid-next week I will be swinging in the breeze, awaiting the final decision from the gods of Kindle Scout. I'm freaking out. I'm shaking. I'm snarfing down peanut butter, honey and banana sandwiches and snorting cold black coffee.

But baby, I'm as cool as a frosty glass of ice cold pilsner on a hot August afternoon.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
3 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
9 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
9 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
9 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
10 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
16 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
17 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
19 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
23 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
26 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
26 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg

If I have missed anyone let me know. The very best way to do that is just to post a link on the thread. Remember, we are all in this boat together, might as well learn how to row.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Let's just see if I have mastered the screen shot yet.










Look at all of those beautiful orange bars. Kind of looks like a cross between an orange creamsicle convention and the progress chart for Benjamin Grimm's Viagra test.


----------



## BBGriffith

Steve Vernon said:


> Let's just see if I have mastered the screen shot yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all of those beautiful orange bars. Kind of looks like a cross between an orange creamsicle convention and the progress chart for Benjamin Grimm's Viagra test.
> 
> 
> (Now go and clean the milk off of your monitor screen.)


Very impressive Steve! I've got good feelings about your campaign. How does this go around compare to past efforts?


----------



## Steve Vernon

BBGriffith said:


> Very impressive Steve! I've got good feelings about your campaign. How does this go around compare to past efforts?


My first kick at the Kindle Scout can netted me 156 hours H&T and 959 views - so I have come up a bit on this end of things. Still, a lot is going to depend upon variables such as my sales history, my fans and followers (three, counting my cat), and whether or not they even LIKE my book. This isn't in the bag yet - but I am enjoying those big orange bars.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay so this is one of those weeks where my work schedule makes Thursday as my Friday. So I am EAGERLY looking forward to getting some writing done this Friday as well as some last-minute campaigning. I'm still hot according to Kindle Scout and my bathroom mirror.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
2 days left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
8 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
8 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
8 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
9 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
10 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
16 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
18 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
22 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
25 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
25 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg

If I have missed anyone let me know. The very best way to do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> Let's just see if I have mastered the screen shot yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all of those beautiful orange bars. Kind of looks like a cross between an orange creamsicle convention and the progress chart for Benjamin Grimm's Viagra test.


 Congrats!


----------



## wezelrox

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone posting here.

A week ago, I had never heard of Kindle Scout until the editor I was working said suggested I enter it. Not knowing anything about the program, I did some research. The biggest source of information is this very kindleboards thread. And it's not info only either but to read the personal journeys that some of you have shared. (Steve, I'm in Vancouver, the other end of the true north strong and free. You're a real champ!)

Good luck to all of you and on yes. In a few days, I'll be putting AMERICAN TERRORIST into the program.
Wes


----------



## Steve Vernon

wezelrox said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone posting here.
> 
> A week ago, I had never heard of Kindle Scout until the editor I was working said suggested I enter it. Not knowing anything about the program, I did some research. The biggest source of information is this very kindleboards thread. And it's not info only either but to read the personal journeys that some of you have shared. (Steve, I'm in Vancouver, the other end of the true north strong and free. You're a real champ!)
> 
> Good luck to all of you and on yes. In a few days, I'll be putting AMERICAN TERRORIST into the program.
> Wes


That's awesome news, Wes. Welcome to Kindle Scout. I look forward to putting your book up on the list. AMERICAN TERRORIST is a great-sounding title. You are sure to draw some attention with that.


I hitchhiked out to Vancouver from Halifax back about twenty years ago or so. It was a big old city, but I was only there for a night, so I don't remember all that much about it at all - except for the hostile hostel that I spent the evening in. The Rockies are beautiful and I truly envy your weather and your short winter.


----------



## TheBehrg

wezelrox said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone posting here.
> 
> A week ago, I had never heard of Kindle Scout until the editor I was working said suggested I enter it. Not knowing anything about the program, I did some research. The biggest source of information is this very kindleboards thread. And it's not info only either but to read the personal journeys that some of you have shared. (Steve, I'm in Vancouver, the other end of the true north strong and free. You're a real champ!)
> 
> Good luck to all of you and on yes. In a few days, I'll be putting AMERICAN TERRORIST into the program.
> Wes


Best of luck Wes! Be sure to keep some sanity pills on hand, I hear Steve Vernon gets a discount on them (though he won't reveal his sources).


----------



## authorkcfinn

Hey all, just wanted to say I am here, under the radar, keeping up with nominations!
And Steve Vernon, your stats look quite similar to mine for Legion Lost, so hopefully that's a great sign for you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

TheBehrg said:


> Best of luck Wes! Be sure to keep some sanity pills on hand, I hear Steve Vernon gets a discount on them (though he won't reveal his sources).


I get them from THIS GUY -







authorkcfinn said:


> Hey all, just wanted to say I am here, under the radar, keeping up with nominations!
> And Steve Vernon, your stats look quite similar to mine for Legion Lost, so hopefully that's a great sign for you!


Oh golly, I sure hope so. Right now I am so darned invested in this whole process. My first campaign I pretty well knew was just a dry run rehearsal, but this book is my attempt to reach out of my horror genre and into the paranormal/action romance genre. I am trying to branch out and introduce my old readers into a whole new group of new readers and I really believe that Kindle Scout is going to be the vehicle to help me do that.

At least that's the plan.


As of this morning I am still HOT & TRENDING - with 400 hours of H&T and 1291 views. They still have to actually like the book but right now I have got my fingers crossed so hard that my knuckles have qualified for their Boy Scout knot-tying badges.

I am NOT saying that I am being cool about this process.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Digital Graffiti by Rose Carter
1 day left The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
7 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
7 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
7 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
8 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
9 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
15 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
17 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
21 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
24 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
24 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
24 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes

If I have missed anyone let me know. The very best way to do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Hi, everybody! High-stats/glowing-reviews Kindle Scout loser here, reporting in.   I've been reading along, nominating, watching the current drama (rooting for you especially, Steve!), and I hope you'll indulge me in a little showing off. 

My book is good for Kindle but even better for print, since it's historical, based on a real journal, and lends itself well to some print features. So my print version, launched this morning on Amazon, includes a full gorgeous cover, period-appropriate fonts, special touches of a font based on Rosette's own handwriting (a gift from a friend), and twenty-four charcoal illustrations by my daughter, the cover artist.

Please go take a peek at my little showcase at www.rosettebook.com . 

Now we'll see how sales synergize . . . I'm doing a Matchbook Price at 99 cents, and I'm offering a promotional freebie autographed bookplate for mailing list folks.  Does anyone else have experience with a unique paperback released alongside a Kindle version?


----------



## wezelrox

TheBehrg said:


> Best of luck Wes! Be sure to keep some sanity pills on hand, I hear Steve Vernon gets a discount on them (though he won't reveal his sources).


Thanks. I just nominated your book and Steve Vernon's as well! As for sanity pills, I prefer scotch or micro-brewery beer!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> My book is good for Kindle but even better for print, since it's historical, based on a real journal, and lends itself well to some print features. So my print version, launched this morning on Amazon, includes a full gorgeous cover, period-appropriate fonts, special touches of a font based on Rosette's own handwriting (a gift from a friend), and twenty-four charcoal illustrations by my daughter, the cover artist.


The thread isn't the same without you, Cindy. I'm impressed by your daughter's charcoal illustrations, not an easy medium. I bet she doesn't get black smudges up to the elbows like I used to.


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hi, everybody! High-stats/glowing-reviews Kindle Scout loser here, reporting in.  I've been reading along, nominating, watching the current drama (rooting for you especially, Steve!), and I hope you'll indulge me in a little showing off.
> 
> My book is good for Kindle but even better for print, since it's historical, based on a real journal, and lends itself well to some print features. So my print version, launched this morning on Amazon, includes a full gorgeous cover, period-appropriate fonts, special touches of a font based on Rosette's own handwriting (a gift from a friend), and twenty-four charcoal illustrations by my daughter, the cover artist.
> 
> Please go take a peek at my little showcase at www.rosettebook.com .
> 
> Now we'll see how sales synergize . . . I'm doing a Matchbook Price at 99 cents, and I'm offering a promotional freebie autographed bookplate for mailing list folks. Does anyone else have experience with a unique paperback released alongside a Kindle version?


Congrats, Cindy! You've put so much work into this one it sounds stunning. I love the look of the full cover and the art your daughter did too. Hope the sales go well


----------



## tanihanes

Is it just me or is it completely nerve-wracking watching and waiting to see how your Kindle Scout campaign is going?

I haven't gone all the way through this thread yet, but is there a consensus on what the criteria are for staying in Hot and Trending? Has anybody seen information from the editors talking about their decision process, etc.?

If any of you are looking for a good romance to nominate, please consider taking a look at mine:









The Risk It Takes To Blossom
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DDT42GUUWFXQ

Thanks for listening, and happy scouting!


----------



## thesios

Just Submitted another book to the scout



thesios said:


> Amelia is fine, she has been tirelessdly working on 2 more books, I think book #2 just one Kiss , is her best ! ! !
> 
> We are working to get some arc readers for Game Changer currently
> 
> I am even thinking of having her submit the book to the scout


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Tani. Thanks for posting your link. I've added your book to the list.

I just got home and found out that after six straight days of full tilt 24 hour HOT & TRENDING, Kelpie Dreams fell off of the roller coaster. I fired off a multitude of Facebook pleas - (there is REALLY no other word for it) - and I am heading for bed. It will be interesting to see if that makes a difference or not. Call it an experiment.

As far as I can determine, Tani, the HOT & TRENDING is a combination of page views, the amount of times folks read your entire excerpt as well as the actual nomination count. I do not think that there is any real kind of way to calculate the exact manner in which Kindle Scout tallies the HOT & TRENDING list. It is kind of like a mini-Amazon-rank system, so there are a lot of variables. In any case - you might have got to the part where one or two of us actually got 24 hours HOT & TRENDING for EVERY DAY OF THE THIRTY DAY CAMPAIGN - and STILL WASN'T SELECTED.

So Hot and Trending is NOT a huge factor in improving your odds of selection - but I just like to watch the orange bars go up and down.


----------



## tanihanes

Thanks Steve.  I kind of figured that H&T is one of those voodoo algorithms nobody really knows fully except for some pasty coder in an Amazon basement office, but it sounds like if you get enough writers on it there will be plenty of theories.

I hear you on the Facebook pleas.  Been there.

If nothing else, the whole KS process is a wild ride, and beats sending out blind queries.

Happy scouting!


----------



## Cassidy

14 days to go and waiting for stats to update so I can see how I'm doing, still Hot but, like we all know, that could mean nothing in the grand scheme of things. I think at this halfway point it's time to do a blog post and give things another push. This thread keeps me sane, knowing that others have already been through the the process, or are toddling along with me. Off to check for Steve's daily blog post now. Missed yesterdays because it was my boys birthday and I was run ragged, so time for a cuppa and a read 
Have a great day everyone, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so last night, before I went to sleep I checked and KELPIE DREAMS wasn't HOT anymore. I undertook a massive blitz of Facebook promotion BEFORE I went to bed and this morning it is HOT again.

Whew.

I feel a little like I am playing that party game where you have to keep puffing to keep a feather alight, hoping that you don't hyperventilate along the way.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

And GOOD LUCK, ROSE!

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
6 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
6 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
6 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
7 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
8 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
14 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
16 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
20 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
23 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
23 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
23 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes

If I have missed anyone let me know. The very best way to do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## BBGriffith

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so last night, before I went to sleep I checked and KELPIE DREAMS wasn't HOT anymore. I undertook a massive blitz of Facebook promotion BEFORE I went to bed and this morning it is HOT again.
> 
> Whew.
> 
> I feel a little like I am playing that party game where you have to keep puffing to keep a feather alight, hoping that you don't hyperventilate along the way.
> 
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> And GOOD LUCK ROSE!
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT The Sleepwalkers by B.B. Griffith
> 6 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 6 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
> 6 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
> 7 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
> 8 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 14 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 16 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
> 20 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 23 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
> 23 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
> 23 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
> 
> If I have missed anyone let me know. The very best way to do that is just to post a link on the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I'm about to fall off the Vernon list and into the waiting ether, but it's been a blast. I gotta admit, I love the last two or three days when you can do little to no promotion and still hit H&T, I call it a soft landing. You're coming up on the soft landing, Steve, so you won't have to puff so hard. Now, as to whether there's a wall at the end of the landing, only Amazon's editors can say.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Guys, my Hot and Trending stats weren't anything amazing. 

Dead and Breakfast:
320 Hours in Hot & Trending
936 Total page views

I wouldn't sweat your stats. If you do have a lot of nominations, and you get selected, that means you're more likely to have lots of reviews on launch day. But I wouldn't go nuts trying to market for H&T hours.


----------



## Steve Vernon

KGGiarratano said:


> I wouldn't sweat your stats. If you do have a lot of nominations, and you get selected, that means you're more likely to have lots of reviews on launch day. But I wouldn't go nuts trying to market for H&T hours.


Amen, Kimberly. I whole-heartedly agree. And yet - for me - I am kind of addicted to the rush of the whole process and it helps take my mind off of the worry that I might get the nod from Kindle Scout.

I definitely would not sweat how many H&T hours anyone gets. The fact of it is at the end of the day what Kindle Scout REALLY is looking at is whether or not they figure your book is going to sell enough to be worth their while.

But I still love those happy little orange pillars. You ought to see me around traffic pylons.


----------



## blancheking

authorkcfinn said:


> Hey all, just wanted to say I am here, under the radar, keeping up with nominations!
> And Steve Vernon, your stats look quite similar to mine for Legion Lost, so hopefully that's a great sign for you!


Nominated!  I have a good feeling about your book

edit: oops, it was the other red cover book, Sleepwalker. i have yours already. sorry for the mixup


----------



## Steve Vernon

blancheking said:


> edit: oops, it was the other red cover book, Sleepwalker. i have yours already. sorry for the mixup


Si! I mean, oui! I mean...I don't understand...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow.

I'm down to five days left - which I think means six days left, because there is always that last day where it says LAST DAY LEFT. Good thing mathematics isn't my strong point.

It is coming down to the crunch time and I really ought to start letting go and making peace with this whole campaign - but right now the little orange bars calm me slightly, even though I know that H&T isn't the only factor - or even the most important factor in my book making the grade or not. My past sales figures are DEFINITELY an important part of the judging process - and I am pretty sure that compared to most indie authors out there I truly suck. I sell one or two books every day - which I am worried is going to weigh against me. I really ought to be trying to goose up my sales figures.

Still, what I am hoping is that the amount of time I spend upon the H&T and showing up on that Kindle Scout front page is going to bring me some new readers, folks who are already well-accustomed to the Kindle Scout scene. I am hoping that this new direction - away from horror and towards paranormal romance adventure - is going to work in my favor as well.

At least that is the plan.


Let's get to the list before I finish writing my daily blog entry, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

And GOOD LUCK, B.B. GRIFFITH!

Updated List

5 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
5 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
5 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
6 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
7 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
13 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
15 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
19 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
22 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
22 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
22 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## BBGriffith

Steve Vernon said:


> GOOD LUCK, B.B. GRIFFITH!


Thanks Steve! The wait already sucks!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

BBGriffith said:


> Thanks Steve! The wait already sucks!


Good luck!


----------



## CarmenShea

I've just submitted my book to Amazon! MEEP! So hopefully within 12hrs it'll be up on the site and ready for pre ordering   

For all the current Kindle Scouters: I've been keeping up with nominations and have everything crossed for you guys, especially those of you now playing the waiting game! 

That said I found the waiting much easier to bear knowing my campaign was now out of my hands!  

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Aiming to join this club next weekend. Viewing with interest ...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I was double-checking a few of these books and I see that I've got the numbers wonked up on a couple of them. I apologize - that can happen when you are cutting and pasting a list before you've had coffee.

So here's the corrected list. My apologies to those folks who I inadvertently freaked out.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
4 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
4 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
7 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
11 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
12 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
14 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
18 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
21 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
21 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
21 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Rose Carter - sorry to hear that THE DIGITAL GRAFFITI did not make the cut.

I'm sure you'll kick much butt when TDG hits the open market!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Can anyone figure out the hot and trending list on Kindle Scout? I had a day of 360 nominations the next of 160 and neither of them had an hour of hot and trending. I'm totally confused on how it works.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WD2IMI7WA43Z


----------



## Lexi Revellian

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Can anyone figure out the hot and trending list on Kindle Scout? I had a day of 360 nominations the next of 160 and neither of them had an hour of hot and trending. I'm totally confused on how it works.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WD2IMI7WA43Z


Your book's Hot now. How do you know your nomination numbers?


----------



## Steve Vernon

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Can anyone figure out the hot and trending list on Kindle Scout? I had a day of 360 nominations the next of 160 and neither of them had an hour of hot and trending. I'm totally confused on how it works.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WD2IMI7WA43Z


Hey Walter. I think you mean that you had 360 views - (the second chart on your campaign page).

Let me see if I can explain it to you.

I follow a link and come over and have a look at your campaign equals ONE VIEW.

I hit the nomination button equals ONE NOMINATION.

Think of it this way.

Let's say you have decided to build a fund-raising campaign to raise money to save the rare blue-spotted-moose from extinction.

I come and stick my head into the arena where you are staging the fund-raiser and take a look in the door and think to myself - "Wow, I didn't know the blue-spotted-moose was in danger of extinction" and then walking down the street to get a blue-spotted-mooseburger at the local Macdonalds.

That's a view.

I walk right on inside to your campaign table and plunk down a five dollar bill and shout "HALLELUJAH AND SAVE THE BLUE-SPOTTED MOOSE!" - well that's a nomination, and that's worse MORE than a view.

Kindle Scout does NOT show us nominations. They keep those hidden behind the curtain. So maybe right now 520 people have taken a look at your book but HAVEN'T nominated it. In which case you DON'T show up on Hot & Trending.

In either case I am STILL going to Macdonalds right now and demanding a MacMooseBurger!!!

Welcome to kboards. You got any questions about Kindle Scout this IS the page to ask them at. I'll put THE DEVIL'S SOUL on our kboards list.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is an absolutely beautiful morning here in Nova Scotia.

I'm going out in an hour or so for an emergency run to Walmart for an ink cartridge. I'm going to jog over, yodeling, in my sweat suit - it's that warm out there.

In between then an now I am going to have to figure out how to yodel. Anybody know of any good how-to sites?


Enough with the silliness. Let's get to the listing, shall we? Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
3 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
3 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
6 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
10 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
11 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
12 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
13 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
17 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
20 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
20 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
20 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
28 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

That was the best explanation that anyone could have given.  Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> That was the best explanation that anyone could have given. Thank you.


My pleasure, sir.

I took the liberty of re-posting it over on my blog. I've been writing a day-by-day journey through my current Kindle Scout campaign and you could do worse things than following it right on through from Day One. I've got a link in my signature at the bottom of this post. If you knew anyone else who is thinking about trying Kindle Scout I'd appreciate if you pointed them at my blog.

Nag, nag, nag...


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Walter. I think you mean that you had 360 views - (the second chart on your campaign page).
> 
> Let me see if I can explain it to you.
> 
> I follow a link and come over and have a look at your campaign equals ONE VIEW.
> 
> I hit the nomination button equals ONE NOMINATION.
> 
> Think of it this way.
> 
> Let's say you have decided to build a fund-raising campaign to raise money to save the rare blue-spotted-moose from extinction.
> 
> I come and stick my head into the arena where you are staging the fund-raiser and take a look in the door and think to myself - "Wow, I didn't know the blue-spotted-moose was in danger of extinction" and then walking down the street to get a blue-spotted-mooseburger at the local Macdonalds.
> 
> That's a view.
> 
> I walk right on inside to your campaign table and plunk down a five dollar bill and shout "HALLELUJAH AND SAVE THE BLUE-SPOTTED MOOSE!" - well that's a nomination, and that's worse MORE than a view.
> 
> Kindle Scout does NOT show us nominations. They keep those hidden behind the curtain. So maybe right now 520 people have taken a look at your book but HAVEN'T nominated it. In which case you DON'T show up on Hot & Trending.
> 
> In either case I am STILL going to Macdonalds right now and demanding a MacMooseBurger!!!
> 
> Welcome to kboards. You got any questions about Kindle Scout this IS the page to ask them at. I'll put THE DEVIL'S SOUL on our kboards list.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 Excellent analogy. Over the weekend I had a huge number of views but apparently not nominations, as Forrest Wollinsky https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1Z29TY753FBMW didn't bump back into H&T. 6 days left though.


----------



## JR.

Hey, I finally got _God of Chains_ up on Scout! With thanks to my editor for the tagline/blurb - I just couldn't handle that tiny character limit. It's the big one in my sig. Hopefully I can get picked up by Amazon so I can use the advance to commission a new cover. Much as I love what I have, it appears the art is already used in a book in the genre


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

I did manage to learn one thing on my own.  Tell  the people they will get a free book if they nominate you and you get the contract.  My H&T went up once I started doing that in all my posts.


----------



## Steve Vernon

JR. said:


> Hey, I finally got _God of Chains_ up on Scout! With thanks to my editor for the tagline/blurb - I just couldn't handle that tiny character limit. It's the big one in my sig. Hopefully I can get picked up by Amazon so I can use the advance to commission a new cover. Much as I love what I have, it appears the art is already used in a book in the genre


You're on the list, JR. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CarmenShea

My book just launched on Amazon!  ...well, the pre-orders for it anyway! If you liked the sound of it whilst I was going through my own KS campaign, please do consider checking it out (and, you know, maybe ordering it?)  heh

And thanks again for all the support from this thread. You guys have been the absolute best!!


----------



## thesios

Congrats

Amelia's Game Changer is out on the wild today and doing "well" http://amzon.me/game



CarmenShea said:


> My book just launched on Amazon!  ...well, the pre-orders for it anyway! If you liked the sound of it whilst I was going through my own KS campaign, please do consider checking it out (and, you know, maybe ordering it?)  heh
> 
> And thanks again for all the support from this thread. You guys have been the absolute best!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ah.

500 hours hot and trending!

I am still hot today. In fact, I am so hot that Smokey the Bear e-mailed me a paper bag and asked me to put it over my own face because "Only YOU can prevent forest fires". I am so hot that Greenpeace has been picketing my bathroom mirror as being a primary cause of global warming. I am so hot that I can break a thermometer at ten long paces. The trees in my backyard are hoping for hound dogs and praying for rain. I wear Hawaiian shirts and Speedo swim trunks and call it winter wear - I AM THAT FREAKING HOT!

My book is doing pretty good today as well.


This is the sweet time. I've got two days left and KELPIE DREAMS is showing up in several of the Kindle Scout lists = including the YOU-DON'T-HAVE-MUCH-LONGER-TO-VOTE-FOR-THIS list. The system is working for me. Lady Luck is winking suggestively in my direction. Faith has begun her final aria and my heart is thumping to the tune of "I think I can, I think I can."

Enough with the silliness. Let's get to the listing, shall we? Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
2 days left Love Rocks by LB Clark
2 days left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
5 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
9 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
10 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
11 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
12 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
16 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
18 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
19 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
19 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
19 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
27 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## batmansero

Heads up 

Donna White Glaser will be talking with Self-Publishing Roundtable about her experiences with Kindle Scout and Kindle Press. If you're interested in watching live and/or asking questions then tune in here http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-133-a-successful-kindle-scout-campaign-and-what-happens-next-with-donna-white-glaser/ this Thursday 3 March at 7pm PST / 10pm EST.


----------



## petersamuelbanks

All,

Just discovered this thread, so I'm posting for the first time. My novel, The Second Sphere is up on Scout.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DN8GB36HOMSW

It's so funny that 30 days sounds so short, but actually seems so long when you're in the middle of it. I've got 18 days to go. Started strong on H&T, but have since cooled off a little. Anyway, best of luck to everyone up there. All we can do is work hard and hope for the best! Take care,

Pete


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Next question in for this topic since I've got 11 days to go. Has anyone figured out how to advertise the book they put up for nomination other than the normal Facebook, email lists and what not? I figure a $100 would be worth it to advertise the last few day days of the process. Just curious....

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WD2IMI7WA43Z


----------



## Steve Vernon

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Next question in for this topic since I've got 11 days to go. Has anyone figured out how to advertise the book they put up for nomination other than the normal Facebook, email lists and what not? I figure a $100 would be worth it to advertise the last few day days of the process. Just curious....
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WD2IMI7WA43Z


I list a couple of Fiverr gigs on Day 8 of my blog series.

I also got a bit of action from a HeadTalker - but that resulted in a HUGE boost of views but not necessarily that many hours of Hot & Trending - and eleven days isn't that much time to campaign for a HeadTalker or a Thunderclap.

So that was ten whole dollars spent on this campaign.

I'd recommend you look into a few guest blog appearances. That will get your campaign and your writing in general under the noses of some fresh new readers.

I would NOT-NOT-MOST-DEFINITELY-NOT throw one hundred bucks at this effort. At the end of the day the big factor in whether or not Kindle Scout grabs your book is if they like it and think they can sell it. Throw a little effort into the pursuit of Hot & Trending, just to show that you are willing to work for you book - but do NOT throw a whole lot of money at it. The expense just is NOT worth what you are going to get of those few extra orange bars you manage to buy.

I put a HECK of a lot of effort into my orange bars. Some folks would say too much effort, but it helped keep my mind off of the waiting period.

I don't know WHAT I am going to do next week while I really am waiting. 

Last thing I will say is to save that money for promotion for the novel when it IS finally published - whether by yourself or by Kindle Scout. That is when a few extra bucks will come in awfully handy. Thump your war drums and build up a few reviews and then aim yourself at BookBub. If Bookbub doesn't want you start working down the promo ladder. ENT and ROBIN READS and a whole other heap of promo sites that folks are talking here on kboards every day. Research them, use them - put that money to good use.

I have heard of some Kindle Scout campaigners who used Facebook ads - but I don't believe they are necessary at this point of the game.

Don't try and buy a few more orange bars.

I'll get off of the mountain now.

My sermon is done.


----------



## lbclark75

CarmenShea said:


> My book just launched on Amazon!  ...well, the pre-orders for it anyway! If you liked the sound of it whilst I was going through my own KS campaign, please do consider checking it out (and, you know, maybe ordering it?)  heh
> 
> Yay! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Brian Drake

Thank you to all who have voted on my book (Bulletproof Hearts as by Brianna Cain). I'm on the 8 day down hill stretch and I'll be glad when this is over. It's been a great experience, but one thing I've noticed is that I'm questioning why I want Amazon to do what I'm already doing. There is a system in place for my other books, and I'm itching to unleash this romantic suspense project in my own way. Of course I may have that opportunity as yet, but if Amazon takes the book it will be an adjustment, I think. Am I alone in thinking this way?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Brian Drake said:


> Thank you to all who have voted on my book (Bulletproof Hearts as by Brianna Cain). I'm on the 8 day down hill stretch and I'll be glad when this is over. It's been a great experience, but one thing I've noticed is that I'm questioning why I want Amazon to do what I'm already doing. There is a system in place for my other books, and I'm itching to unleash this romantic suspense project in my own way. Of course I may have that opportunity as yet, but if Amazon takes the book it will be an adjustment, I think. Am I alone in thinking this way?


I don't think that you are alone in having second thoughts, Brian - but as my grandfather always used to love to say - "It is important to remember that you set out to drain the swamp after you find yourself neck-deep in alligators."

I have talked to two separate Kindle Scout authors over the last couple of weeks who are on their second and third successful Kindle Scout novel - and they don't regret the move one little bit. I'd tell you more, but right now they are both working on guest-blogs for me, and I don't want to risk tipping either of their hands.

Think of it as you opening up a Brian Drake franchise in another state. It is a lot of work and bother getting it up and running but just as soon as you do you will begin to reap the benefits. It is a lot of fuss and bother - but I think it is going to help your sales down the road. Even if it doesn't help your sales all that much it certainly won't hurt them. Lastly, I believe deep-down that Kindle Scout is nothing more than a foreshadowing of the future days. Kindle is the big dog in e-books and it is getting bigger by the minute. I think it is a good move for any writer to get themselves a toe-hold in the Kindle Publishing camp.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ah.

I'm 524 hours hot and trending and in between a night shift at work last night and a day shift that I have to travel to in an hour or so.

My eyes get any baggier I'm going to have to start shopping around for a forklift to keep them upright. Does anyone out there know of a source for eyelid Viagra?



I got up this morning at 5am and wrote a guest-blog for the blog of a Kindle Scout double winner. He's working on a guest blog for my blog - (am I making any sense here or am I just typing blog-blog-blog over and over and over again?) and I still have to write up a quick blog for my own blog.

Blog.

I'm getting tired and tuckered out.

I have got one day left of this merry-go-round and then I have to sit and wait. Or is that two days, counting the whole LAST DAY LEFT phenomenon?

To heck with all of those complicated math calculations.

Let's get to the list. Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
1 day left Love Rocks by LB Clark
1 day left Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
4 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
8 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
9 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
10 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
11 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
15 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
17 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
18 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
18 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
18 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
26 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

All,

Steve, looking good. Managed to get back to H&T for a little yesterday. We'll see how it goes. I think that for those of us who don't have a fanbase, the approach to Scout has to be a little bit different. When you haven't got a real readership (and not just friends and family who love you, which is important), you need to be a bit more creative. I don't think it's worth it for me to go on a big ad campaign on FB, or try to have a huge Twitter campaign. I am on Critters.org and so I am planning on putting an ad on there at some point this week.

I've been relying on Facebook, emails, and trying to find places to post like this. I'll probably post to LinkedIn this week. 

Anyway, Steve, at least you're at the end. Then, hopefully, you won't have to wait long to find out!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Brian Drake said:


> Thank you to all who have voted on my book (Bulletproof Hearts as by Brianna Cain). I'm on the 8 day down hill stretch and I'll be glad when this is over. It's been a great experience, but one thing I've noticed is that I'm questioning why I want Amazon to do what I'm already doing. There is a system in place for my other books, and I'm itching to unleash this romantic suspense project in my own way. Of course I may have that opportunity as yet, but if Amazon takes the book it will be an adjustment, I think. Am I alone in thinking this way?


Brian, I think you're showing your colors as a true indie!  But I think the insights of Kindle Scout (campaign stats, e.g.) and the experience of how they market you if you're chosen for Kindle Press will be quite valuable to you, even if they don't do it as well as you do!

I entered my debut novel in the KS campaign, had a great run (2400 views, 96% of the time on H&T, 5-star reviews, etc.), and was not chosen. I launched on KSelect a month ago and launched my paperback a week ago. Mine is a 'slower' book than what I think KP is looking for, and it will need to be marketed differently, too. For example, I've been watching a monthly mailing-list contest for three months now, and I realize it's not a good fit for me and my book (and my existing mailing list). So I need to work elsewhere. But I wouldn't have known about that list to study it for my own purposes if I hadn't been in the KS campaign. The campaign also yielded me my favorite review.

It's all a learning experience, and accumulated wisdom turned in the direction of sales efforts is a powerful thing! Do well!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> Ah.
> 
> I'm 524 hours hot and trending and in between a night shift at work last night and a day shift that I have to travel to in an hour or so.
> 
> I'm getting tired and tuckered out.
> 
> I have got one day left of this merry-go-round and then I have to sit and wait. Or is that two days, counting the whole LAST DAY LEFT phenomenon?
> 
> To heck with all of those complicated math calculations.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Wow! Look at you with 1 day left and yes... that "last day", too! It has fooled more than 1 writer! Best of luck to you this time around! Nice to see you've been keeping the book list running  Best!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I launched on KSelect a month ago and launched my paperback a week ago. Mine is a 'slower' book than what I think KP is looking for, and it will need to be marketed differently, too.
> It's all a learning experience, and accumulated wisdom turned in the direction of sales efforts is a powerful thing! Do well!


Hey, Cindy! How are your sales going? I think we had similar books that were slower and leaned toward literary/mainstream fiction. I know that yours has historical romance twist as well.... so was wondering if you've had success with any one area of ads yet? MSS just was sent out today for my pro-edit. I had to wait about 7 weeks for an appointment- but I feel my editor is a good fit for me! Any advice/experience sharing would be appreciated  Thanks! J.


----------



## blancheking

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Next question in for this topic since I've got 11 days to go. Has anyone figured out how to advertise the book they put up for nomination other than the normal Facebook, email lists and what not? I figure a $100 would be worth it to advertise the last few day days of the process. Just curious....
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WD2IMI7WA43Z


Just my two cents.

I ran my campaign back in October. When I first started, there was an author who spent $100-$200 on advertisement and I thought he really had it based on 1) quality of writing, 2) presentation, and 3) H&T hours. When his campaign came back in the negative, I skimmed through all the previously selected works, as well as blogs of people who were not selected despite great numbers. The conclusion was that there is a stronger correlation between selection and previous publications (books, screenplays, genre performance on the market) than there is between selection of H&T hours.

So... $100 may be too much for a KS campaign. Maybe $10?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Hey, Cindy! How are your sales going? I think we had similar books that were slower and leaned toward literary/mainstream fiction. I know that yours has historical romance twist as well.... so was wondering if you've had success with any one area of ads yet? MSS just was sent out today for my pro-edit. I had to wait about 7 weeks for an appointment- but I feel my editor is a good fit for me! Any advice/experience sharing would be appreciated  Thanks! J.


Hi, Jeanne! My sales are better than some but not as good as I would like. I launched on Kindle the last week of January and with illustrated paperback last week. I've sold close to 100 Kindle copies at $2.99 in four weeks and almost 30 paperback ($13.99) in a week's time. I'm trying to decide how to use my Select promotion--probably not the free days, but a carefully-planned countdown with other promos. I've done a bit with Facebook ads (see the Newbie Launch thread here on KBoards) and learned a lot, but the ROI wasn't making sense. I've got a few blog posts by others scheduled (one just went this last weekend), and my email list and FB friends account for probably a good third of my sales so far. I also have an EBooks Cafe promo planned and want to do one for The Fussy Librarian (once I have ten reviews--I have seven with two promised--ack!). But you know what? I'm in this for the long haul and reputation and all that.

I've just sent two paperbacks to the head of a historical museum network operating in the area my book is set--she's taking them to a network meeting in a week or two, and one other museum person bought his own copy already. The chairman of the English department at the local college says his department and the history department together are going to have a signing party for me this month (!), and a person in charge of the local arts council wants to hold a signing. One friend is close friends with a magazine editor and wants to ask him to take it for review (they do an annual books issue), and another friend does occasional reviews for a major metropolitan newspaper and will review it, though probably not for the publication (I'm just holding my breath about this).

And it's historical, but more anti-romance than anything! I have it categorized as biographical and family life. But yes, literary fiction and a slow read.

It's all very slow sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## Bbates024

I'm thinking about putting one more book in under my pen name, My first experience with scout wasn't the best it's kind fo stressful and I had what I thought to be pretty good numbers over 50% in hot and trending and then wasn't selected.

But hey my book did really well when it launch solo and maybe some of that had to do with visibility from the Kindle scout campaign. So maybe even a campaign when you don't get selected is ok.

I'm still kind of torn but since the book is going to be a paranormal romance and romance seems to be hot on scout it might be worth it.


----------



## GoneGodWorld

petersamuelbanks said:


> All,
> 
> Just discovered this thread, so I'm posting for the first time. My novel, The Second Sphere is up on Scout.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DN8GB36HOMSW
> 
> It's so funny that 30 days sounds so short, but actually seems so long when you're in the middle of it. I've got 18 days to go. Started strong on H&T, but have since cooled off a little. Anyway, best of luck to everyone up there. All we can do is work hard and hope for the best! Take care,
> 
> Pete


Just nominated you. Best of luck!


----------



## BBGriffith

blancheking said:


> Just my two cents.
> 
> I ran my campaign back in October. When I first started, there was an author who spent $100-$200 on advertisement and I thought he really had it based on 1) quality of writing, 2) presentation, and 3) H&T hours. When his campaign came back in the negative, I skimmed through all the previously selected works, as well as blogs of people who were not selected despite great numbers. The conclusion was that there is a stronger correlation between selection and previous publications (books, screenplays, genre performance on the market) than there is between selection of H&T hours.
> 
> So... $100 may be too much for a KS campaign. Maybe $10?


I agree with this. H&T and page views are important to show that you have reach, but that's about where they end. The rest is up to the Amazon editors who seem to weight genre and backlist heavily. If you have a facebook page, you can boost your initial KS post for twenty bucks or so to guarantee that it gets seen. I think that is worth while, since facebooks algos often won't show your posts to all of your people without some cash thrown in, but that's all the paid advertising I did. The rest was mailing list and word of mouth.

I'm still playing the waiting game. Day 5. I tend to think that the longer they keep you waiting, the less chance you'll get selected. Not sure why I think that, but that seems to be a general life experience thing. Either way, I'd just like to know so I can move forward with the book.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

My book was picked up by Kindle Press after its Scout campaign in April last year. I'm going to be interviewed on the Self-Publishing Roundtable tonight at 9:00 CST/10:00 EST. So if anyone has questions feel free to come ask me there! Wish me luck. Also, please no laughing at my high-pitched Fargo-ish accent. (I hate my voice.) http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/this-weeks-show/

ETA: I'm a dumba$$. It's tomorrow night, not tonight!


----------



## blancheking

BBGriffith said:


> I'm still playing the waiting game. Day 5. I tend to think that the longer they keep you waiting, the less chance you'll get selected. Not sure why I think that, but that seems to be a general life experience thing. Either way, I'd just like to know so I can move forward with the book.


I remember reading your excerpt; I loved the writing style and rhythm, and the plot reminded me a little of the Pied Piper of Hamelin story.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Donna White Glaser said:


> My book was picked up by Kindle Press after its Scout campaign in April last year. I'm going to be interviewed on the Self-Publishing Roundtable tonight at 9:00 CST/10:00 EST. So if anyone has questions feel free to come ask me there! Wish me luck. Also, please no laughing at my high-pitched Fargo-ish accent. (I hate my voice.) http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/this-weeks-show/


Oooh, I'm gonna tune in. Tx for posting, Donna!


----------



## BBGriffith

blancheking said:


> I remember reading your excerpt; I loved the writing style and rhythm, and the plot reminded me a little of the Pied Piper of Hamelin story.


Thanks! It's something I'll be proud to publish either way, which I think is the key for any KS entry.


----------



## harker.roland

How do you track sales while in Scout? The agreement only states that you will be provided with a Monthly Royalties Report. Does this mean there is no dashboard to track your sales?


----------



## Donna White Glaser

That's right. No Dashboard. You get your monthly royalty statement via Author Central and that doesn't include sales numbers other than amount earned.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's that guest blog entry from two time Kindle Scout winner, Monte Dutton.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/03/02/notes-from-a-two-time-kindle-scout-winner/

I've also got a promised guest-blog entry from ONE other two-time Kindle Scout entrant - and this guy hangs around at kboards!

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## blancheking

Donna White Glaser said:


> That's right. No Dashboard. You get your monthly royalty statement via Author Central and that doesn't include sales numbers other than amount earned.


For real? As in no chart, no day by day sales? None of the features KDP offers?

I just did the math for the KS contracted payout. Minimum payout is $417/month or your rights back. Are you allowed to take your rights back if you do meet those minimums?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

blancheking said:


> I just did the math for the KS contracted payout. Minimum payout is $417/month or your rights back. Are you allowed to take your rights back if you do meet those minimums?


No, but why would you want to? (And they assess payment over a year, not a month.) I entered my novel for Kindle Scout because I believe Amazon can sell my book better than I can. All the KS winners on our Facebook group seem very happy with Kindle Press so far.


----------



## blancheking

Lexi Revellian said:


> No, but why would you want to? (And they assess payment over a year, not a month.) I entered my novel for Kindle Scout because I believe Amazon can sell my book better than I can. All the KS winners on our Facebook group seem very happy with Kindle Press so far.


I just wanted to know if the retraction clause had mobility. But if everyone is very happy with their results, then you're right, there's probably no need for mobility.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right.

Let's get to the list. Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Kelpie Dreams by Steve Vernon
LAST DAY LEFT Love Rocks by LB Clark
LAST DAY LEFT Out of Darkness by Kenny S. Rich
3 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter
7 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
8 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
9 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
10 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
14 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
16 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
17 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
17 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
17 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
25 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.

This is my last day - and I feel like a contestant in a dance marathon being asked to leave the dance floor. A part of me says oh god, I'm not done yet, I can dance harder. A part of me says - oh thank god, my feet are killing me.

I'm going to keep this list going. The band is going to keep on playing even when I'm back home soaking my feet.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

blancheking said:


> For real? As in no chart, no day by day sales? None of the features KDP offers?
> I just did the math for the KS contracted payout. Minimum payout is $417/month or your rights back. Are you allowed to take your rights back if you do meet those minimums?





Lexi Revellian said:


> ...why would you want to?


I'm afraid I have to stand with Lexi on this, Blanche. I know that the Kindle Scout contract is pretty long and detailed and I won't know for sure how it works unless (crossing fingers) I get a chance to sign one - but as far as I am concerned it has taken me three years to figure out how to sell my indie-published books and I still have a long way to go. So I wouldn't be looking to pull the plug on Kindle Scout after only a year. I'm prepared to give them the time to invest in building this Kindle Scout program into something larger. Amazon is ALWAYS on the move forward. I hope to move forward with them.

I'm playing the long game with this.


----------



## petersamuelbanks

GoneGodWorld said:


> Just nominated you. Best of luck!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm afraid I have to stand with Lexi on this, Blanche. I know that the Kindle Scout contract is pretty long and detailed and I won't know for sure how it works unless (crossing fingers) I get a chance to sign one - but as far as I am concerned it has taken me three years to figure out how to sell my indie-published books and I still have a long way to go. So I wouldn't be looking to pull the plug on Kindle Scout after only a year. I'm prepared to give them the time to invest in building this Kindle Scout program into something larger. Amazon is ALWAYS on the move forward. I hope to move forward with them.
> 
> I'm playing the long game with this.


Plus as a Kindle Scout author I've just received a really nice KS tee shirt which I shall wear with pride.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

blancheking said:


> For real? As in no chart, no day by day sales? None of the features KDP offers?
> 
> I just did the math for the KS contracted payout. Minimum payout is $417/month or your rights back. Are you allowed to take your rights back if you do meet those minimums?


KDP is a service for self-pubbed authors. Kindle Press is an imprint of Amazon, just as Thomas & Mercer or 47 North. As such, the writers don't have the kind of day-to-day access that we SPers are glad to have. It is a drawback, but there are definitely compensations.  Kindle Press is a form of traditional publishing, I guess, or at least as much as Amazon will ever be. With distinct advantages, though. That contract, for one. There are clearly spelled out revision clauses. Monthly payouts and a limited version of accounting for royalties, for another. Pros and cons to everything. As an author, you have to decide which ones best suit your publishing model. I love being self-pubbed. Truly love it. But I also have advantages as a Kindle Press author that I don't have on my own.


----------



## Jack Wallen

When I first realized I was going to submit to Kindle Scout a few weeks ago, my attitude was, "Oh this is awesome! It'll be easy and fun! Woooo!" Travel forward in time to today (I should be submitting my book tomorrow) and, as you all might expect, a certain nervous energy has decided it was time to kick me in the gut for a reality check. Now I look back on all of the "this is excruciating" posts and I am starting to understand. Hoo boy.

Wow! Did everyone experience that just before you submitted? Yes, it's an exciting nervous energy (like when you're about to run your first marathon), but it certainly caught me off guard for a hot minute.

I noticed I had a nomination open up, so to ease those nerves I nominated Debbie Cassidy's book. Lovely sample. 

Is it tomorrow yet?

Crap...still Thursday.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Jack Wallen said:


> When I first realized I was going to submit to Kindle Scout a few weeks ago, my attitude was, "Oh this is awesome! It'll be easy and fun! Woooo!" Travel forward in time to today (I should be submitting my book tomorrow) and, as you all might expect, a certain nervous energy has decided it was time to kick me in the gut for a reality check. Now I look back on all of the "this is excruciating" posts and I am starting to understand. Hoo boy.
> 
> Wow! Did everyone experience that just before you submitted? Yes, it's an exciting nervous energy (like when you're about to run your first marathon), but it certainly caught me off guard for a hot minute.
> 
> I noticed I had a nomination open up, so to ease those nerves I nominated Debbie Cassidy's book. Lovely sample.
> 
> Is it tomorrow yet?
> 
> Crap...still Thursday.


You lost me at marathon

Armand


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm afraid I have to stand with Lexi on this, Blanche. I know that the Kindle Scout contract is pretty long and detailed and I won't know for sure how it works unless (crossing fingers) I get a chance to sign one - but as far as I am concerned it has taken me three years to figure out how to sell my indie-published books and I still have a long way to go. So I wouldn't be looking to pull the plug on Kindle Scout after only a year. I'm prepared to give them the time to invest in building this Kindle Scout program into something larger. Amazon is ALWAYS on the move forward. I hope to move forward with them.
> 
> I'm playing the long game with this.


Of course  Like I said, I'm asking out of curiosity; it wouldn't be a terrible idea to try to understand the contract before pursuing it, right? I went into my last campaign unprepared, so I thought I'd fix that this time. 

About the contract: I remember reading either in this forum or in a blog that the distribution rights are automatically renewed after 5 years, and the retraction clause I saw on KS's website stipulates that authors have a right to retract given misdistribution or nondistribution, but it doesn't say if retraction at will is an option after that or if ever. Does that means perpetual rights for amazon as long as profit margins are met, or is there a possibility of retraction after 5 years if case the author wants to pursue traditional publishing mediums?


----------



## KeraEmory

I've been lurking on this thread almost as long as I've been on kboards, and I'm still not entirely sure I understand how this works. If anyone has time for an 'explain like I'm five', I'd appreciate it.

I get the sense a lot of it has to do with how much you can drive your own social media standing--is that true? If so, I'm definitely disqualified.


----------



## blancheking

Donna White Glaser said:


> KDP is a service for self-pubbed authors. Kindle Press is an imprint of Amazon, just as Thomas & Mercer or 47 North. As such, the writers don't have the kind of day-to-day access that we SPers are glad to have. It is a drawback, but there are definitely compensations.  Kindle Press is a form of traditional publishing, I guess, or at least as much as Amazon will ever be. With distinct advantages, though. That contract, for one. There are clearly spelled out revision clauses. Monthly payouts and a limited version of accounting for royalties, for another. Pros and cons to everything. As an author, you have to decide which ones best suit your publishing model. I love being self-pubbed. Truly love it. But I also have advantages as a Kindle Press author that I don't have on my own.


Thanks for the clarification  What would you say is your favorite part/ best advantage of Kindle Press? (How's their advertising/promotion plan?) What's the biggest drawback?


----------



## blancheking

KeraEmory said:


> I've been lurking on this thread almost as long as I've been on kboards, and I'm still not entirely sure I understand how this works. If anyone has time for an 'explain like I'm five', I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I get the sense a lot of it has to do with how much you can drive your own social media standing--is that true? If so, I'm definitely disqualified.


How KS works:

1. You write a book and enter it here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/
2. Other people see your book, read the blurb and manuscript, and if they like it, they will click the "nominate" button
3. Book stays available for nomination for 30 days; books with lots of nominations go into the "hot & trending" category
4. After 30 days, the people in the Kindle Scout office look at all the books submitted, and they pick the ones they like to offer a contract to
5. You will be contacted with the results of your campaign within 2 weeks after your campaign ends
6. Someone else will explain what happens after you get a contract


----------



## Jack Wallen

Armand Rosamilia said:


> You lost me at marathon
> 
> Armand


Looks like the marathon start will have to wait a bit. My editor wants to do a final, final proof (after the proofers have already proofed their proofs)...just to ensure it's as clean as possible. While she proofs, I get to go fetal and recite the alphabet over and over.


----------



## KeraEmory

blancheking said:


> How KS works:
> 
> 1. You write a book and enter it here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/
> 2. Other people see your book, read the blurb and manuscript, and if they like it, they will click the "nominate" button
> 3. Book stays available for nomination for 30 days; books with lots of nominations go into the "hot & trending" category
> 4. After 30 days, the people in the Kindle Scout office look at all the books submitted, and they pick the ones they like to offer a contract to
> 5. You will be contacted with the results of your campaign within 2 weeks after your campaign ends
> 6. Someone else will explain what happens after you get a contract


Thank you.

I assume the book has to not already be published elsewhere?


----------



## blancheking

KeraEmory said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I assume the book has to not already be published elsewhere?


I think that's correct. Kindle Scout likes new books  Give it a try if you have a manuscript lying around.


----------



## AliceS

I am almost ready to submit to Scout and realized my usual ebook setup check list probably didn't apply. A question to those already through the process - did you put in all the usual bits for your submission? 

I am guessing no copyright page...how about table of contents, maps, acknowledgements, dedication? I put all of those in the back of my ebooks anyway, so it wouldn't affect the reading sample. And probably no ads for my other books. What about a thank you to the reader and request for reviews? I usually put one of those in the back too.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

blancheking said:


> Thanks for the clarification  What would you say is your favorite part/ best advantage of Kindle Press? (How's their advertising/promotion plan?) What's the biggest drawback?


Best advantage, hands down for me, is opportunities to be promoted by Amazon Marketing. Some of the marketing my book's had has seemed to result in mild spikes. Things like a Featured Email, a spot in the Crime Fiction newsletter Amazon sends out. I'd say about the level of a ENT or the like. It was put in a seasonal multi-author promo at Halloween, which was nice. The two "big daddy" promos are the Kindle Daily Deal and a Limited Time Offer, which is an ad that pops up in the wake screen of Kindle devises. My book had the latter, not the former and it was BB-level awesome. I think all of the marketing would have had greater results if I'd had the sense to have more than one book in the series up. (I had to finish up a book in my SP series before turning to my Blood Visions series.)

Downside? Control, of course. I like being able to price-pulse and discount for promos and I don't get to decide that for my Kindle Press book. I like being able to pop into my file to make a typo correction and republish in less than a day, whereas with KP I have to submit a request and so forth. And the campaign is hard. It's terribly debilitating--especially for introverted writer nerds-- to spend 30 days begging friends and strangers to nominate your book. It takes guts to stick your work up in front of all of those eyes and have it judged. It's an exercise in humility.

I'm happy. And our "winners' circle" of 119 KP authors in our FB group seem predominantly happy, too. But it's not for everyone. Then again, what is?


----------



## Bbates024

Donna the more I hear you talk about it, the more I'm considering trying the program one more time. I have a pen name novel that I am working on and I figure why not, if nothing else maybe a feel people will pick it up in KU if it doesn't get selected.

I might give it a try, only thing I hate about select is waiting a month to find out what happens. Granted that will give me time to finish book two and storyboard book three in the series.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

It does help to have a sequel that's ready to self-pub. The plus side of the month-long campaign is that if you have other books in your backlist (under the same name) they get a very nice boost.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

KeraEmory said:


> I get the sense a lot of it has to do with how much you can drive your own social media standing--is that true? If so, I'm definitely disqualified.


From my recent experience, that is not true.

It's more about the quality of your writing, your cover, and whether you have written the sort of book Amazon thinks it can sell. Also the quality of the competing books on the site at the same time as yours.


----------



## Steve Vernon

AliceS said:


> I am almost ready to submit to Scout and realized my usual ebook setup check list probably didn't apply. A question to those already through the process - did you put in all the usual bits for your submission?
> 
> I am guessing no copyright page...how about table of contents, maps, acknowledgements, dedication? I put all of those in the back of my ebooks anyway, so it wouldn't affect the reading sample. And probably no ads for my other books. What about a thank you to the reader and request for reviews? I usually put one of those in the back too.


If you figure a table of contents is necessary, I don't see where it would hurt your chances. The same for acknowledgments and a dedication. As for a map, I think that might even be a plus for you.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Lexi Revellian said:


> From my recent experience, that is not true.
> 
> It's more about the quality of your writing, your cover, and whether you have written the sort of book Amazon thinks it can sell. Also the quality of the competing books on the site at the same time as yours.


THIS. Holy hell, this.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> It's more about the quality of your writing, your cover, and whether you have written the sort of book Amazon thinks it can sell. Also the quality of the competing books on the site at the same time as yours.


Oh yes - I keep saying this over and over. It's a little perverse of me, I guess, given that I fought so hard for all of those big orange H&T bars - but really all I was doing was whatever I could do at the time to aid my effort. The lion's share of whether or not Kindle Scout is going to go for me or not comes down to strictly - do they like what's in my book - and - do they think it will sell.

You need a well-written novel, with a strong salable potential. It really helps to have an already established following and some good sales history.

All the orange bars do is show them that you know how to shake a tambourine and bang a drum. It doesn't hurt - but I really would not recommend depending upon H&T to see you through to an acceptance.

I'm pretty sure that Kelpie Dreams is a good salable product.

I am less confident in my sales history but I am hoping that I have done well enough. Mostly, I have tried my best to be a good ambassador for Kindle Scout.

We'll see where all of this gets come sometime next week or so.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Steve Vernon said:


> Mostly, I have tried my best to be a good ambassador for Kindle Scout.


From what I've read on this lengthy forum, you've done just that in spades. I'd say your campaign could easily be used a model for anyone hoping for success (wink, wink, nudge, nudge...I've learned a thing or two from what you've done).


----------



## lbclark75

AliceS said:


> I am almost ready to submit to Scout and realized my usual ebook setup check list probably didn't apply. A question to those already through the process - did you put in all the usual bits for your submission?
> 
> I am guessing no copyright page...how about table of contents, maps, acknowledgements, dedication? I put all of those in the back of my ebooks anyway, so it wouldn't affect the reading sample. And probably no ads for my other books. What about a thank you to the reader and request for reviews? I usually put one of those in the back too.


They say to submit the ready-to-be-published manuscript. Put in everything...copyright page, maps, TOC, back matter. They will select the pertinent part to post for the campaign.


----------



## blancheking

Donna White Glaser said:


> Best advantage, hands down for me, is opportunities to be promoted by Amazon Marketing. Some of the marketing my book's had has seemed to result in mild spikes. Things like a Featured Email, a spot in the Crime Fiction newsletter Amazon sends out. I'd say about the level of a ENT or the like. It was put in a seasonal multi-author promo at Halloween, which was nice. The two "big daddy" promos are the Kindle Daily Deal and a Limited Time Offer, which is an ad that pops up in the wake screen of Kindle devises. My book had the latter, not the former and it was BB-level awesome. I think all of the marketing would have had greater results if I'd had the sense to have more than one book in the series up. (I had to finish up a book in my SP series before turning to my Blood Visions series.)
> 
> Downside? Control, of course. I like being able to price-pulse and discount for promos and I don't get to decide that for my Kindle Press book. I like being able to pop into my file to make a typo correction and republish in less than a day, whereas with KP I have to submit a request and so forth. And the campaign is hard. It's terribly debilitating--especially for introverted writer nerds-- to spend 30 days begging friends and strangers to nominate your book. It takes guts to stick your work up in front of all of those eyes and have it judged. It's an exercise in humility.
> 
> I'm happy. And our "winners' circle" of 119 KP authors in our FB group seem predominantly happy, too. But it's not for everyone. Then again, what is?


This is great information, thank you. I'll have to save this post somewhere. I have two manuscripts in the works and I was debating whether to enter a stand-alone, the second novel of a series,or to forego KS until I have a few more novels under my belt. Based on your information, it seems the better idea is to throw in a 2nd or 3rd book in a series. I'm also a fan of KDP's quick turn around for updates and typos, so that's something to note, though I had no idea KS provided so many ad services.


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> Oh yes - I keep saying this over and over. It's a little perverse of me, I guess, given that I fought so hard for all of those big orange H&T bars - but really all I was doing was whatever I could do at the time to aid my effort. The lion's share of whether or not Kindle Scout is going to go for me or not comes down to strictly - do they like what's in my book - and - do they think it will sell.
> 
> You need a well-written novel, with a strong salable potential. It really helps to have an already established following and some good sales history.
> 
> All the orange bars do is show them that you know how to shake a tambourine and bang a drum. It doesn't hurt - but I really would not recommend depending upon H&T to see you through to an acceptance.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Kelpie Dreams is a good salable product.
> 
> I am less confident in my sales history but I am hoping that I have done well enough. Mostly, I have tried my best to be a good ambassador for Kindle Scout.
> 
> We'll see where all of this gets come sometime next week or so.


You'll do great.  You've done so much for KS; hopefully they has people lurking in this forum.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. That's three authors - myself, LB Clark and Kenny Rich - who are swinging in the breeze awaiting the final judgement from the Gods of Kindle Scout. I have already sacrificed a small suckling bologna and the seventeen young matchsticks that it took to light the barbecue. I have spoken to the crows and I have cast a prayer into the earless wind.

Now we must wait.

While I wait let's get to the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter by Leonard D. Hilley II
6 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
7 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
8 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
9 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
13 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
15 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
16 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
16 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
16 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
24 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.


----------



## Cassidy

7 days left, 493 hours in H&T with 2.1k views and I'm so ready for the 30 days to be over. I dropped off the H&T yesterday but a couple of author friends blogged and posted on their fb pages and I was back in the hot seat. I wish I could buy a round of beverages for everyone who has supported me these past few weeks, but I suspect I'd be emptying out my back account if I had to opportunity to do that, so I'll settle for saying a huge thanks you once this is over. 
Tip for those just starting out. I think I got the most engagement (and nominations) from readers clicking and commenting on a fb post I boosted. You can boost at £1 a day and that has worked really well for me. I just set up a post with a nice image, link and a bit about kindle scout - the help a girl out thing, then added the call to action line and I've had tons of engagement from that one boosted post. Make sure you set your targeting though, don't just boost to fb friends, boost to people who will like your genre and pick a popular series in that genre and target it's readers. 
Good luck to all those that are waiting to hear back. I have my toes crossed for you as I'm using my fingers to type.


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew. That's three authors - myself, LB Clark and Kenny Rich - who are swinging in the breeze awaiting the final judgement from the Gods of Kindle Scout. I have already sacrificed a small suckling bologna and the seventeen young matchsticks that it took to light the barbecue. I have spoken to the crows and I have cast a prayer into the earless wind.
> 
> Now we must wait.
> 
> While I wait let's get to the list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter by Leonard D. Hilley II
> 6 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 7 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 8 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
> 9 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
> 13 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 15 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
> 16 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
> 16 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
> 16 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
> 24 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread.


Congratulations to everyone who's done! Wishing you the best.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

If anyone is interested in a pretty lively Q&A about my Kindle Scout experiences you can watch the interview on the Self Publishing Roundtable here: 



 It was tons of fun and I'm grateful to Erica, Xavier and Wade for making me sound a lot smarter than I really am.


----------



## editorjmv

I listened to the publishing round table last night where Donna White Glaser talked about her experience with Kindle Scout and found it greatly informative. Thanks, Donna.

Modern Surprises has 9 days to go and still only 290 views despite my posting it anywhere and everywhere I can. My social media reach could be over 100,000 by now, but there's little in the way of response. I haven't even had one hour in the hot and trending category. According to the analytics, however, those in this group are nominating Modern Surprises, and for that, I thank you wholeheartedly.

Joan


----------



## Donna White Glaser

editorjmv said:


> I listed to the publishing round table last night where Donna White Glaser talked about her experience with Kindle Scout and found it greatly informative. Thanks, Donna.
> 
> Modern Surprises has 9 days to go and still only 290 views despite my posting it anywhere and everywhere I can. My social media reach could be over 100,000 by now, but there's little in the way of response. I haven't even had one hour in the hot and trending category. According to the analytics, however, those in this group are nominating Modern Surprises, and for that, I thank you wholeheartedly.
> 
> Joan


Thanks, Joan! I hope it was. You know, it's easy to stress out over the H&T list but I've seen books that were on it nearly the whole time not get picked up and I've seen the reverse. There's more than the H&T to KP's decision. Good luck!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

I interviewed Kindle Scout contract winner James P. Sumner on my podcast this week. I've interviewed several and have a couple more coming up in the coming weeks, too. Lots of good information and insight into their walk through the program.

http://www.projectiradio.com/arm-cast-podcast-episode-92-sumner-and-bernstein/

Armand


----------



## Jack Wallen

Armand Rosamilia said:


> I interviewed Kindle Scout contract winner James P. Sumner on my podcast this week. I've interviewed several and have a couple more coming up in the coming weeks, too. Lots of good information and insight into their walk through the program.
> 
> http://www.projectiradio.com/arm-cast-podcast-episode-92-sumner-and-bernstein/


Always helpful, Armand! Thanks for sharing.

Armand


----------



## batmansero

Donna White Glaser said:


> If anyone is interested in a pretty lively Q&A about my Kindle Scout experiences you can watch the interview on the Self Publishing Roundtable here:
> 
> 
> 
> It was tons of fun and I'm grateful to Erica, Xavier and Wade for making me sound a lot smarter than I really am.


Thanks again for being on the podcast Donna. You answered all of our questions and gave everyone something to think about when considering Kindle Scout and being published by Kindle Press.

PS: We didn't make you sound smarter, you're naturally smart 

For the audio of the interview and more info, go here: http://selfpublishingroundtable.com/sprt-133-a-successful-kindle-scout-campaign-and-what-happens-next-with-donna-white-glaser/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just got home from a long day at work and I'm getting set for supper and an evening of Breaking Bad - but I'll make sure I post that link on tomorrow's blog entry.


----------



## lbclark75

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew. That's three authors - myself, LB Clark and Kenny Rich - who are swinging in the breeze awaiting the final judgement from the Gods of Kindle Scout. I have already sacrificed a small suckling bologna and the seventeen young matchsticks that it took to light the barbecue. I have spoken to the crows and I have cast a prayer into the earless wind.
> 
> Now we must wait.


Aw, man. Your sacrifice is better than mine. I think the KS Gods will like a suckling bologna better than a handful of wilted spinach and a couple of squishy zucchini. I never did get the hang of that whole "sacrifice" thing.

Hopeful our offerings will be enough.


----------



## BBGriffith

I made the cut after all! Just heard the news. Currently drinking a lot of scotch.


----------



## CarmenShea

Cassidy said:


> 7 days left, 493 hours in H&T with 2.1k views and I'm so ready for the 30 days to be over. I dropped off the H&T yesterday but a couple of author friends blogged and posted on their fb pages and I was back in the hot seat. I wish I could buy a round of beverages for everyone who has supported me these past few weeks, but I suspect I'd be emptying out my back account if I had to opportunity to do that, so I'll settle for saying a huge thanks you once this is over.
> Tip for those just starting out. I think I got the most engagement (and nominations) from readers clicking and commenting on a fb post I boosted. You can boost at £1 a day and that has worked really well for me. I just set up a post with a nice image, link and a bit about kindle scout - the help a girl out thing, then added the call to action line and I've had tons of engagement from that one boosted post. Make sure you set your targeting though, don't just boost to fb friends, boost to people who will like your genre and pick a popular series in that genre and target it's readers.
> Good luck to all those that are waiting to hear back. I have my toes crossed for you as I'm using my fingers to type.


Got your nominated, lovely! and everything crossed for you too X) I really want to read yours.
I read the Ramayana series of books years ago and loved the richness of the world and the mythology involved, and I feel like your story could be just as epic based on what I've read so far 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbates024

BBGriffith said:


> I made the cut after all! Just heard the news. Currently drinking a lot of scotch.


Grats! that is so awesome! Good luck with your launch.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

BBGriffith said:


> I made the cut after all! Just heard the news. Currently drinking a lot of scotch.


Thought you would, BB. Yours will be my fourth free book. Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Congrats to B.B. Griffith for the acceptance of your book, THE SLEEPWALKERS. Well done!

I'm just sitting here listening to Donna White Glaser's interview. Great stuff, Donna. Very informative.

Now let's get to the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter by Leonard D. Hilley II
5 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
6 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
7 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
8 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
12 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
14 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
15 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
15 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
15 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
23 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and maybe even buy me a beer.


Happy scouting.


----------



## Cassidy

CarmenShea said:


> Got your nominated, lovely! and everything crossed for you too X) I really want to read yours.
> I read the Ramayana series of books years ago and loved the richness of the world and the mythology involved, and I feel like your story could be just as epic based on what I've read so far
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much, hun.


----------



## petersamuelbanks

BBGriffith said:


> I made the cut after all! Just heard the news. Currently drinking a lot of scotch.


Congratulations!


----------



## JR.

> Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination _The Sleepwalkers_ has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.


Congrats, BB.

I have more books through Scout than I can keep up with. I wonder why the general public don't flock there. I guess if people aren't already telling them a book is worth reading they just won't be able to figure it out otherwise. Marketing > all


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

BBGriffith said:


> I made the cut after all! Just heard the news. Currently drinking a lot of scotch.


Congrats! Yes, I received the email. So proud for you!


----------



## lbclark75

BBGriffith said:


> I made the cut after all! Just heard the news. Currently drinking a lot of scotch.


Just got the email notification on Sleepwalkers. While I did have a brief "this is not the Kindle Scout email you are looking for" moment, I'm very happy for you and I'm really looking forward to reading the book and seeing where Scout takes you.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Congratulations, BB! That cover is going to sell your book, for sure!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Congrats, BB! I got word yesterday. Woot woot! \m/


----------



## Jack Wallen

Holy carp, or crap...whatever...I just submitted!


----------



## thesios

How long are they taking to approve or reject submissions ?

Just one Kiss was submitted like 10 days ago !

not sure if it is a good thing or not


----------



## Donna White Glaser

thesios said:


> How long are they taking to approve or reject submissions ?
> 
> Just one Kiss was submitted like 10 days ago !
> 
> not sure if it is a good thing or not


They ask for a 45 day exclusivity while considering your book so since the campaign is 30 days of that it gives them 15 +/- to decide on accepting both before and after campaign. You could always email too. Good luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

So it took a little while, but here is my blog post for ALLi, the Alliance of Independent Authors. If you're thinking of joining, and I highly recommend it, please use my graphic at www.rosettebook.com so I get a little referral credit.  
*
How to Run a Kindle Scout Campaign - And Why*
_Cindy Rinaman Marsch_


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So it took a little while, but here is my blog post for ALLi, the Alliance of Independent Authors. If you're thinking of joining, and I highly recommend it, please use my graphic at www.rosettebook.com so I get a little referral credit.
> *
> How to Run a Kindle Scout Campaign - And Why*
> _Cindy Rinaman Marsch_


Great article, Cindy. I've tweeted it and G+ it and I'll make sure to mention it in my blog tomorrow.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Great article, Cindy. I've tweeted it and G+ it and I'll make sure to mention it in my blog tomorrow.


Thanks, Steve! I wish I could fix those typos they put in there! ;-)


----------



## editorjmv

First of all, congratulations to B. B. Griffith for Sleepwalkers!

Second, as I've mentioned earlier, I've been posting information about my Modern Surprises campaign everywhere on social media that I can, and others are sharing the posts.

This afternoon, someone posted this comment: "I want to paypal you money and get the whole thing right now!!"

Even if Kindle Scout doesn't take the novel, comments such as this one really make me feel that my writing efforts are worthwhile (and I know that I have at least one person eagerly awaiting the novel's release).

Joan


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats, BB!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

editorjmv said:


> This afternoon, someone posted this comment: "I want to paypal you money and get the whole thing right now!!"
> 
> Even if Kindle Scout doesn't take the novel, comments such as this one really make me feel that my writing efforts are worthwhile (and I know that I have at least one person eagerly awaiting the novel's release).
> 
> Joan


That's awesome, Joan! Those little encouragements really mean a lot!


----------



## BBGriffith

Thanks everybody! In the spirit of this great thread, here are my stats.



















As you can see, they were pretty good, but not outstanding by any means. My split was 68% external, 32% internal. There were fifteen days when I logged zero hours in H&T. I had two five day blocks where basically nobody saw my book. Here are my thoughts now that I'm on the other side of the campaign.

1.)	Don't sweat H&T and page views. 
I think it's good to hit at least 1000 page views. I don't know why that is, but I think it's a good number to shoot for, it rolls over the counter to the "K"s. Don't worry too much about hitting 2,000. I also think you should spend some time on H&T outside of the beginning and end of the campaign, but don't worry about maintaining it constantly. I think KS likes to see that you can run a publicity campaign. I think that how powerful that campaign actually is, whether it reaches 100 people or 500 people, is of less concern to them. Unless you can reach 5000 people. In which case I'm not sure you'd be doing this.

2.)	Space out your promo bullets.
I had three bullets in my promo gun. The first was my facebook author page. I sent out a sponsored post to everyone who likes my page (about 350 people). I spent ten bucks to promote it. That was on the 30th and 31st. It bumped me a little, but not a lot. The second bullet was my mailing list. I have about 700 people on that list that I've gathered over three years. Nothing crazy, but a good shot. I sent it out on the 6th of February and that kept me H&T for four days or so. Then I fell off again. The last bullet was a promo on my other books. I ran a big promo on some books in my backlist and it pulled people to my website, which had a prominent "VOTE FOR ME" up top. That was on the 20th and got me through the end of the campaign.

3.)	Approach the campaign with the attitude that if KS says no, you could turn around the next day and publish your novel on KDP.

I had a cover artist create my cover, and I had a content editor and two copy editors go over my manuscript. I did everything I normally do to self-publish my books. Only instead of hitting "publish" I submitted it to Scout. Even though they say they'll edit, I think it's important to give a completely polished copy to them.

4.)	Backlist and sales history help a lot.

I don't sell a ton of books just yet, but I do sell some, and I sell consistently. The Sleepwalkers is my seventh book, and my others have reviews that the Kindle Scout people can look at to see if I know what I'm doing or not. I recognize that this isn't possible for everyone, and that's frustrating for a lot of people because I think that whether they meant to or not, the initial impression I got from the Kindle Scout program was that it was primarily for first time writers trying to break through, but now it's getting manuscripts from all over the place, newbies all the way to NYT Bestsellers.

That said, you can definitely get chosen if you don't have a backlist, but what you need to do is _look like you are going to build a backlist._ If you don't have the sales, _look like you're going to make sales_. Put together an online presence. This might entail putting together a simple website, or at least a facebook author page. A twitter account doesn't hurt, either. KS is looking for great books, yes, but they're also looking for authors that they can get behind. People that won't quit. Which brings me to my last point.

5.)	Don't quit.

Writing is hard, and publishing is often harder. Sometimes it seems like there are so many ways to get down about yourself and so few ways to get pumped up, but always remember that the only way you lose is if you stop. It's all in your court. This is one venue to becoming an author, and I think it's a pretty good one, but there are others as well. I suggest trying them all and seeing what sticks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

BBGriffith said:


> Thanks everybody! In the spirit of this great thread, here are my stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, they were pretty good, but not outstanding by any means. My split was 68% external, 32% internal. There were fifteen days when I logged zero hours in H&T. I had two five day blocks where basically nobody saw my book. Here are my thoughts now that I'm on the other side of the campaign.
> 
> 1.)	Don't sweat H&T and page views.
> I think it's good to hit at least 1000 page views. I don't know why that is, but I think it's a good number to shoot for, it rolls over the counter to the "K"s. Don't worry too much about hitting 2,000. I also think you should spend some time on H&T outside of the beginning and end of the campaign, but don't worry about maintaining it constantly. I think KS likes to see that you can run a publicity campaign. I think that how powerful that campaign actually is, whether it reaches 100 people or 500 people, is of less concern to them. Unless you can reach 5000 people. In which case I'm not sure you'd be doing this.
> 
> 2.)	Space out your promo bullets.
> I had three bullets in my promo gun. The first was my facebook author page. I sent out a sponsored post to everyone who likes my page (about 350 people). I spent ten bucks to promote it. That was on the 30th and 31st. It bumped me a little, but not a lot. The second bullet was my mailing list. I have about 700 people on that list that I've gathered over three years. Nothing crazy, but a good shot. I sent it out on the 6th of February and that kept me H&T for four days or so. Then I fell off again. The last bullet was a promo on my other books. I ran a big promo on some books in my backlist and it pulled people to my website, which had a prominent "VOTE FOR ME" up top. That was on the 20th and got me through the end of the campaign.
> 
> 3.)	Approach the campaign with the attitude that if KS says no, you could turn around the next day and publish your novel on KDP.
> 
> I had a cover artist create my cover, and I had a content editor and two copy editors go over my manuscript. I did everything I normally do to self-publish my books. Only instead of hitting "publish" I submitted it to Scout. Even though they say they'll edit, I think it's important to give a completely polished copy to them.
> 
> 4.)	Backlist and sales history help a lot.
> 
> I don't sell a ton of books just yet, but I do sell some, and I sell consistently. The Sleepwalkers is my seventh book, and my others have reviews that the Kindle Scout people can look at to see if I know what I'm doing or not. I recognize that this isn't possible for everyone, and that's frustrating for a lot of people because I think that whether they meant to or not, the initial impression I got from the Kindle Scout program was that it was primarily for first time writers trying to break through, but now it's getting manuscripts from all over the place, newbies all the way to NYT Bestsellers.
> 
> That said, you can definitely get chosen if you don't have a backlist, but what you need to do is _look like you are going to build a backlist._ If you don't have the sales, _look like you're going to make sales_. Put together an online presence. This might entail putting together a simple website, or at least a facebook author page. A twitter account doesn't hurt, either. KS is looking for great books, yes, but they're also looking for authors that they can get behind. People that won't quit. Which brings me to my last point.
> 
> 5.)	Don't quit.
> 
> Writing is hard, and publishing is often harder. Sometimes it seems like there are so many ways to get down about yourself and so few ways to get pumped up, but always remember that the only way you lose is if you stop. It's all in your court. This is one venue to becoming an author, and I think it's a pretty good one, but there are others as well. I suggest trying them all and seeing what sticks.


Great entry. Well said! Good luck in Kindle Scout. Hope you sell a bunch.


----------



## TheBehrg

BBGriffith said:


> 5.)	Don't quit.
> 
> Writing is hard, and publishing is often harder. Sometimes it seems like there are so many ways to get down about yourself and so few ways to get pumped up, but always remember that the only way you lose is if you stop. It's all in your court. This is one venue to becoming an author, and I think it's a pretty good one, but there are others as well. I suggest trying them all and seeing what sticks.


Love this B.B. - There is no magic bullet to this writing thing, it's more a "try everything you possibly can" approach and then hope it all adds up to something in the end.

Except that there is no end. And that's the best part. We keep writing. We keep trying. We grow our audience and back list a day at a time. And the journey - thank God - is incredible. I've never been one for destinations anyway.

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Congrats, BB.  I received the email notification and can't wait to get my copy.  

Looking forward to receiving a similar email any time for your book, Steve!


----------



## CarmenShea

BBGriffith said:


> I made the cut after all! Just heard the news. Currently drinking a lot of scotch.


Bravo! 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarmenShea

Hey guys, if you can would you check out my Thunderclap Campaign and consider supporting it? Just trying to get the word out about my novel to as many people as I can as my own social media reach right now isn't all that great


----------



## Steve Vernon

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys, if you can would you check out my Thunderclap Campaign and consider supporting it? Just trying to get the word out about my novel to as many people as I can as my own social media reach right now isn't all that great


I've got you covered, Carmen-Shea, AND you have got an important mysterious top-secret burn-after-reading message on Facebook concerning this matter.


----------



## authorkcfinn

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys, if you can would you check out my Thunderclap Campaign and consider supporting it? Just trying to get the word out about my novel to as many people as I can as my own social media reach right now isn't all that great


Carmen, get yourself over to this Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
You'll fill up your Thunderclap there for sure 

And congrats BB! I got my email telling me I'm getting a free copy.


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got you covered, Carmen Shea.


Thanks Steve! 



authorkcfinn said:


> Carmen, get yourself over to this Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
> You'll fill up your Thunderclap there for sure


Oh wow, thanks for the linkage!


----------



## blancheking

New book, new book!  Congrats BBG!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ha! I just sent you that same linkage (I believe) over on your Facebook.


----------



## CarmenShea

Steve Vernon said:


> Ha! I just sent you that same linkage (I believe) over on your Facebook.


Haha yeah I just got your message XD but hey no complaints from me, I'll take all the recommendations... even the duplicates!

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is COLD out there this morning but I am sitting here and sipping a cup of hot black tea and trying to think warm thoughts.

This year our household is on a DEEP budget, so we tend to keep the thermostat turned down low and we have stepped our cable/telephone/internet package down one notch with our local service provider. Unfortunately, that means that the time it takes to enter ANYTHING on my computer is just that much too slow for my blood pressure. 


I am talking g-l-a-c-i-a-l slow.

And cold.

Now let's get to the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter by Leonard D. Hilley II
4 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
5 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
6 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
7 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
11 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
13 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
14 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
14 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
14 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
22 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
28 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and maybe even buy me a beer.


Happy scouting.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

And - I'm live! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QOIB6FNKGUHH

I've been beavering away the last few weeks, nominating where I have a connection. Hoping for good karma now ...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so a couple of folks asked how I did in the final orange bar side of things - so I figured that I would post it here.










That's awfully hard to read but it is 572 hours on Hot & Trending and a grand total of 1700 views.

That sounds impressive - but it will take a whole lot more than big orange numbers to impress the Gods of Kindle Scout.

I figure I should hear from them by sometime this coming week or definitely by next week. I won't pretend that I am not hanging upon tenterhooks...


----------



## Lexi Revellian

ADDavies said:


> And - I'm live! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QOIB6FNKGUHH
> 
> I've been beavering away the last few weeks, nominating where I have a connection. Hoping for good karma now ...


AD, if Kindle Scout don't pick up this book I'm a banana.


----------



## Steve Vernon

ADDavies said:


> And - I'm live! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QOIB6FNKGUHH


And - you're on the list!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Thanks very much!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so a couple of folks asked how I did in the final orange bar side of things - so I figured that I would post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awfully hard to read but it is 572 hours on Hot & Trending and a grand total of 1700 views.
> 
> That sounds impressive - but it will take a whole lot more than big orange numbers to impress the Gods of Kindle Scout.
> 
> I figure I should hear from them by sometime this coming week or definitely by next week. I won't pretend that I am not hanging upon tenterhooks...


Congrats! That's wonderful to see.


----------



## Jack Wallen

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys, if you can would you check out my Thunderclap Campaign and consider supporting it? Just trying to get the word out about my novel to as many people as I can as my own social media reach right now isn't all that great


Happily supported!


----------



## Bbates024

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so a couple of folks asked how I did in the final orange bar side of things - so I figured that I would post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awfully hard to read but it is 572 hours on Hot & Trending and a grand total of 1700 views.
> 
> That sounds impressive - but it will take a whole lot more than big orange numbers to impress the Gods of Kindle Scout.
> 
> I figure I should hear from them by sometime this coming week or definitely by next week. I won't pretend that I am not hanging upon tenterhooks...


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

CarmenShea said:


> Hey guys, if you can would you check out my Thunderclap Campaign and consider supporting it? Just trying to get the word out about my novel to as many people as I can as my own social media reach right now isn't all that great


Done!


----------



## AngelLeya

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so a couple of folks asked how I did in the final orange bar side of things - so I figured that I would post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awfully hard to read but it is 572 hours on Hot & Trending and a grand total of 1700 views.
> 
> That sounds impressive - but it will take a whole lot more than big orange numbers to impress the Gods of Kindle Scout.
> 
> I figure I should hear from them by sometime this coming week or definitely by next week. I won't pretend that I am not hanging upon tenterhooks...


Hey Steve! I've been following your newsletter and finally decided to jump on kboards to see what all the fuss is about. Still getting my bearings, but so far I like it. Curious to hear your Kindle Scout results. I'm thinking of doing that with a book I've written, but it needs a little editing first. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blancheking

@ Leonard: I just read the excerpt for Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter. It's really good! It reminds me a little of the Vampire Chronicles!


----------



## CarmenShea

petersamuelbanks said:


> Done!





Jack Wallen said:


> Happily supported!


Very much appreciated! Thank you both


----------



## Steve Vernon

AngelLeya said:


> Hey Steve! I've been following your newsletter and finally decided to jump on kboards to see what all the fuss is about. Still getting my bearings, but so far I like it. Curious to hear your Kindle Scout results. I'm thinking of doing that with a book I've written, but it needs a little editing first. Thanks for sharing!


Welcome aboard, Angel. The kboards forum is the single greatest spot for figuring out how this business works. You're going to meet a lot of cool, smart folks here - folks who sell a heck of a lot more e-books than I can do. Ask questions, poke around, have fun and learn.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I want to hide from Mondays, dang it.

I'm heading back to work this morning. I had a great weekend but here we go again.

Now let's get to the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
4 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
5 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
6 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
10 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
12 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
13 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
13 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
13 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
21 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
27 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards.


I've got my fingers crossed for you, Leonard.

Happy scouting.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Thanks, Steve! And thanks to everyone who nominated Forrest. Currently in review.

Campaign Stats:

104 hours H&T

2.3K views

Thanks again, everyone! I have my nominations filled with those closest to the end. Good luck!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

blancheking said:


> @ Leonard: I just read the excerpt for Forrest Wollinsky: Vampire Hunter. It's really good! It reminds me a little of the Vampire Chronicles!


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Thanks, Steve! My fingers are crossed for you, too.
> 
> And thanks to everyone who nominated Forrest. Currently 'in review.'
> 
> Campaign Stats:
> 
> 104 hours H&T
> 
> 2.3K views
> 
> Thanks again, everyone! I have my nominations filled with those closest to the end. Good luck!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Thanks, Steve! And thanks to everyone who nominated Forrest. Currently in review.
> 
> Campaign Stats:
> 
> 104 hours H&T
> 
> 2.3K views
> 
> Thanks again, everyone! I have my nominations filled with those closest to the end. Good luck!


Good luck, Leonard, you got my nomination!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane


Nominated you Brianna! Best of luck to you.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

petersamuelbanks said:


> Good luck, Leonard, you got my nomination!


 Thank you.


----------



## tanihanes

Has anybody heard anything about how Steve Vernon has fared? Did I miss an update along the way?

--Tani

Throw me a nomination if you're feeling inclined 









https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DDT42GUUWFXQ


----------



## thesios

thesios said:


> Just Submitted another book to the scout


Just received the email ! ! !

Up for nominations in 2 days ! ! ! !


----------



## Jack Wallen

Woot! My campaign was accepted. It launches Wednesday. I've taken care of the mailing list and the headtalker, scheduled my street team to work in groups (two to three members per week), recorded a video for the launch, wrote an intro blog, scheduled a couple of podcast interviews, as well as guest blog posts. Nerves are already starting to trickle down my spine.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

KGGiarratano said:


> Congrats, BB!


I just got my free copy of D & B! Congrats


----------



## A. N. Other Author

And now I hate my first two paragraphs. Especially one line that has two words the wrong way round. Thing is I tried them both ways several times and thought I'd done it the other way to what's printed. Hoping enough people don't notice it now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wezelrox

Hi Everybody - I was selected for Kindle Scout last February 28th and then my mom promptly went into the hospital so other than an email blast to my subscribers, I've had very little time to promote. My mom's better now so I can start promoting but I'm wondering if this is too late.

Do any of you know if winners have ever had a build into the HOT category or do you need to be pretty well in there the whole time to have a chance for consideration.

In you'd like to take a look, the book is AMERICAN TERRORIST, an action thriller with a compelling female hero. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns

Thanks for all the suggestions on this board. I've had a chance to nominate several of you and wish you the best.


----------



## JalexM

Hey guys,
So since my novel didn't get in Scout, I've been very busy. 
I set up a three month advanced automation email chain for my mailing list, set up my novel for a April release with a preorder, have a plan to get reviews, and wrote 30k of a sequel to my first book.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231872.msg3230837.html#msg3230837
I also set up a thunderclap that if any of you guess have any social media. I would really appreciate a sign up!
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/38100-the-men-who-killed-god?

Now on my thoughts on Kindle Scout. I won't lie, I'm an envious person(luck and good fortune are never on my side) which is why when I didn't get in, I stopped posting in this thread, but I cooled off some. Now will I submit again? Maybe, leaning on the maybe not side. Looking at all the statistics at the people who got accepted, I think Amazon should be more up front about being more likely to be accepted if you already have a sizable back list. I know first time authors have gotten in, but more often than not, Authors already with a following and a backlist are far more likely to get in. Not to take away from the winners as they still need to write a good book.
Of course I have 1.5 books out, but still not as many as some of the winners. I also think the Hot & trending list should be down played alot more when it's not that important in the nomination. I see people doing all this marketing and promotion, which if they don't get in, will leave them with little to no marketing plans left. I'm glad I didn't go all in on marketing. Which hey, maybe that's why I didn't get in.(Or the book sucks, who knows).

Ultimately, I think that even though the winners are backed by amazon, they are not putting their full marketing power into it. Comparing the rankings of kindle press books, it's not anywhere close as impressive as their imprints. Which was my first hesitation when I was about to submit.
I think with good planning, a good book, and good marketing and a good first week, I can come up with a good to great launch.

Could use 1,500 dollars though, and with Kindle Scout, the burden of release off your shoulders which is great.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Hey guys -- Dead and Breakfast is up on Goodreads. I'd love it if you could add it to your shelves. Just so it doesn't look empty. 
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/29438431-dead-and-breakfast

It's up on pre-order and goes on sale March 22nd. I'm not sure how to promote it for launch since everyone I know nominated it.


Jeanne McNamee said:


> I just got my free copy of D & B! Congrats


Thanks, Jeanne!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks - thought I'd pop in here tonight and I see we've got another list member. Welcome, Wesley Robert Lowe.

Now let's get to the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
4 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
5 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
6 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
10 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
12 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
13 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
13 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
13 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
21 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
21 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
27 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards.


--------------------------------------------


tanihanes said:


> Has anybody heard anything about how Steve Vernon has fared? Did I miss an update along the way?
> --Tani


I'm still swinging in the breeze, Tani. Thanks for asking. 



ADDavies said:


> And now I hate my first two paragraphs. Especially one line that has two words the wrong way round. Thing is I tried them both ways several times and thought I'd done it the other way to what's printed. Hoping enough people don't notice it now


AD DAVIES - Drop an e-mail to the folks at Kindle Scout telling them how to fix the first two paragraphs. I had a missed word and they added it once I let them know that I had goofed. They're happy to help.



KGGiarratano said:


> Hey guys -- Dead and Breakfast is up on Goodreads. I'd love it if you could add it to your shelves. Just so it doesn't look empty.
> It's up on pre-order and goes on sale March 22nd.


I'll get right on that.


----------



## thesios

I am going to open an special section in my site for the KS nominees ( aka the losers ) for you guys to post ur promos


----------



## CarmenShea

ADDavies said:


> And now I hate my first two paragraphs. Especially one line that has two words the wrong way round. Thing is I tried them both ways several times and thought I'd done it the other way to what's printed. Hoping enough people don't notice it now


You can submit an updated version to KS and they'll change it for you- I had to do that with my campaign not long after it launched!


----------



## CarmenShea

wezelrox said:


> Hi Everybody - I was selected for Kindle Scout last February 28th and then my mom promptly went into the hospital so other than an email blast to my subscribers, I've had very little time to promote. My mom's better now so I can start promoting but I'm wondering if this is too late.
> 
> Do any of you know if winners have ever had a build into the HOT category or do you need to be pretty well in there the whole time to have a chance for consideration.
> 
> In you'd like to take a look, the book is AMERICAN TERRORIST, an action thriller with a compelling female hero. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions on this board. I've had a chance to nominate several of you and wish you the best.


Hey, glad to hear your mom is doing okay now!

And it's never too late to start promoting! You've still got 21days to go which is great (and it looks like your book is HOT right now too!). I know there've been some authors with low H&T hours who've still been selected. I think mostly KS want to see that you can promote your book, but as long as they think you have a story that will sell they'll accept it. So, basically, go wild with the promo! And see what happens  I've added you to my saved list and will nominate one I get a free space!


----------



## CarmenShea

Got an email today from KS saying that I could now get my free copy of Legion Lost! 

...Which was very exciting until I clicked to order it and realised they'd directed me to the Australian site and now I can't read it because all my devices are linked to my UK account! /dramatic sigh/ I've emailed them to see if they can switch it over but no idea if and when that'll happen. 

It's weird I got directed there at all because I signed up to KS with all my UK details, so why send me to the AU store- the initial email links there (which I didn't notice at the time). I *am* currently in New Zealand, so if they're stalking my IP they'd know that, but it's strange they'd direct me there when everything else about my KS campaign is UK related, right?


----------



## wezelrox

CarmenShea said:


> Hey, glad to hear your mom is doing okay now!
> 
> And it's never too late to start promoting! You've still got 21days to go which is great (and it looks like your book is HOT right now too!). I know there've been some authors with low H&T hours who've still been selected. I think mostly KS want to see that you can promote your book, but as long as they think you have a story that will sell they'll accept it. So, basically, go wild with the promo! And see what happens  I've added you to my saved list and will nominate one I get a free space!


Appreciate your insights, Carmen.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Thanks for keeping the list going, Steve. Nominations added! and best of luck!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning all. Happy Tuesday.

Now let's get to the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
3 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
4 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
5 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
9 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
11 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
12 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
12 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
12 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
20 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
20 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
26 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards.


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Steve Vernon said:


> Good morning all. Happy Tuesday.
> 
> Now let's get to the list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 
> 3 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 4 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
> 5 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
> 9 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 11 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
> 12 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
> 12 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
> 12 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
> 20 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
> 20 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
> 26 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards.


Brianna, you've got my nomination!


----------



## thesios

Voted , all spot are full 

Like I said the other day , I am creating a kindle scout section on TodaysBookDeals.com

Could some of the authors that participated not not selected pm me or post your asin number I need like a dozen to see what i can come with , I will share with all of you in a week or so.


----------



## Brian Drake

Jack Wallen said:


> Nominated you Brianna! Best of luck to you.





Jack Wallen said:


> Nominated you Brianna! Best of luck to you.


Awesome! She / I thank you. I should start another account under her name and trade messages with myself.


----------



## Brian Drake

petersamuelbanks said:


> Brianna, you've got my nomination!


Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

I want to thank all of you that have nominated my book.  As you well know, every nomination counts.  Now to my question.  I probably shouldn't even be thinking about this but I can't help it because that's the way my brain works; for those of you that have gotten the pub deal, are you going to try and get a hard copy deal next?  If so, how are you going to go about doing that?


----------



## blancheking

JalexM said:


> I set up a three month advanced automation email chain for my mailing list, set up my novel for a April release with a preorder, have a plan to get reviews, and wrote 30k of a sequel to my first book.
> 
> Now on my thoughts on Kindle Scout. I won't lie, I'm an envious person(luck and good fortune are never on my side) which is why when I didn't get in, I stopped posting in this thread, but I cooled off some. Now will I submit again? Maybe, leaning on the maybe not side. Looking at all the statistics at the people who got accepted, I think Amazon should be more up front about being more likely to be accepted if you already have a sizable back list. I know first time authors have gotten in, but more often than not, Authors already with a following and a backlist are far more likely to get in. Not to take away from the winners as they still need to write a good book.
> Of course I have 1.5 books out, but still not as many as some of the winners. I also think the Hot & trending list should be down played alot more when it's not that important in the nomination. I see people doing all this marketing and promotion, which if they don't get in, will leave them with little to no marketing plans left. I'm glad I didn't go all in on marketing. Which hey, maybe that's why I didn't get in.(Or the book sucks, who knows).
> 
> Ultimately, I think that even though the winners are backed by amazon, they are not putting their full marketing power into it. Comparing the rankings of kindle press books, it's not anywhere close as impressive as their imprints. Which was my first hesitation when I was about to submit.
> I think with good planning, a good book, and good marketing and a good first week, I can come up with a good to great launch.
> 
> Could use 1,500 dollars though, and with Kindle Scout, the burden of release off your shoulders which is great.


Welcome back  Glad to see you're doing well! You're a fast writer, so I'm sure it won't take long for you to build up a following. The first few books are the hardest, but at least we get to watch veteran authors and mooch from their experiences. Why not throw out a few more books and try again?

I still think Scout is a great program, despite the lack of upfront information. It provides the tough love new authors need to get off their feet. No other publisher provides upfront information anyway, so it's not like we lose much by participating. But hey, you make some great friends in the process, and at the very minimum, it buys you 30 days to spellcheck for the 100000 time.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday.

It's hump-day.

I am still swinging in the breeze over at Kindle Scout and the strain is beginning to tell on me. I know in my mind that it is only a matter of days before I know for certain, one way or another, but the monkey in my brain is screaming for bananas and flinging his leftovers all over the place.

Now let's get to the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
2 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
3 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
4 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
8 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
10 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
11 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
11 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
11 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
19 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
19 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
25 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
29 days left  Suicide Station by Jack Wallen

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards.


I'm going to go have a long soak in the tub before heading for work and try and calm that monkey down.


----------



## Jack Wallen

My campaign is now live! Check out Suicide Station.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FISRR65ACBEC

I should just start checking my stats and refreshing every thirty seconds now, right? Ugh. ;-)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jack Wallen said:


> My campaign is now live! Check out Suicide Station.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FISRR65ACBEC
> 
> I should just start checking my stats and refreshing every thirty seconds now, right? Ugh. ;-)


Looks like a blast, Jack. Good luck to you. I've just put you on the list.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Steve Vernon said:


> Looks like a blast, Jack. Good luck to you. I've just put you on the list.


Thank you so very much, Steve!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Congrats, Jack! I'll check it out.


----------



## thesios

Hi Guys

Back for another trip , Just One Kiss By Amelia Whitmore is up for nomination http://amzon.me/onekiss

Lets see if the second time is the charm ! !


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Jack Wallen said:


> My campaign is now live! Check out Suicide Station.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FISRR65ACBEC
> 
> I should just start checking my stats and refreshing every thirty seconds now, right? Ugh. ;-)


Good luck, Jack! Nice sample... I might even vote for ya!

Armand


----------



## thesios

Wow , there are a LOT of new campaigns stating today ! ! !


----------



## editorjmv

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> I probably shouldn't even be thinking about this but I can't help it because that's the way my brain works; for those of you that have gotten the pub deal, are you going to try and get a hard copy deal next? If so, how are you going to go about doing that?


My campaign is still active, but I am planning on a paperback release now, no matter what the result may be. I am currently formatting Modern Surprises for CreateSpace. (I've formatted over 40 books for CreateSpace.)

Joan


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left Bulletproof Hearts by Brianna Cane
> 2 days left Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 3 days left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon


Updated with these


----------



## TheBehrg

Wanted to share a quick blogpost I put together today about my experiences in being with KindlePress for one year now.
Keep up the campaigning!

https://thebehrg.wordpress.com/2016/03/09/choose-your-own-adventure-reflections-on-kindle-scout/


----------



## Jack Wallen

Thought I'd share my introductory blog post that includes a video I did explaining Kindle Scout as well as my book, Suicide Station.

http://monkeypantz.net/some-seriously-special-news/


----------



## thesios

I just opened up a new group in fb https://www.facebook.com/groups/486449224893545/

for those those authors that was not selected after their campaigns ended

Please join and maybe we could some join marketing

ps, at least like the group so I can give it a real name


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Friday and my window is a snow globe. The weatherman has not called for a lot of this white stuff but the weatherman has been wrong before. I'm at the end of the week and I am still waiting patiently for word from Kindle Scout. This is my last shift at work this week. My weekend is beginning to fill up with domestic duties. Groceries to be bought, an important meeting with our insurance rep, some house cleaning and possibly some shoveling. March is a long tired march somedays.

I see that Brianna (Brian) Cane's Bulletproof Hearts is now swinging in the breeze.
Welcome to the waiting room, Brian. I've read most of the magazines and tried not to fart too much. Odds are you won't be waiting too long. You have a good-looking cover and a pretty strong sales history.

Let's get to the list, shall we.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
1 day left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
2 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
6 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
8 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
9 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
9 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
9 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
17 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
17 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
20 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
23 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
27 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
27 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards.


(Whoops - this WAS Thursday's listing and I goofed it up by hitting modify instead of quote. I need me some stronger coffee).


----------



## thesios

I have setup the thunderclap for Just one Kiss

==>> http://thndr.me/ePTJqy <<==


----------



## MLB_TheHeartbreak

I made this account just to post in here after seeing all the Authors using Kindle Scout. I am glad to read that some of you have had success with the program. I actually came to find this forum by searching for ways to market my own campaign that started just a few days ago. So here I am posting to strangers that are all looking to get there book picked up. Pretty awesome. If I get some good feedback and/or responses, I may just stick around for good.

If any of you are interested in nominating my book on there now, I will post the link below. I am more than happy to nominate some books in return (if I like them). Regardless, I hope that everyone is fulfilling there goals in becoming successful writers!

 [URL=https://kindlescout.amazon]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3N9NMSTRCNHU6[/url]


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Friday and my window is a snow globe. The weatherman has not called for a lot of this white stuff but the weatherman has been wrong before. I'm at the end of the week and I am still waiting patiently for word from Kindle Scout. This is my last shift at work this week. My weekend is beginning to fill up with domestic duties. Groceries to be bought, an important meeting with our insurance rep, some house cleaning and possibly some shoveling. March is a long tired march somedays.
> 
> I see that Brianna (Brian) Cane's Bulletproof Hearts is now swinging in the breeze.
> Welcome to the waiting room, Brian. I've read most of the magazines and tried not to fart too much. Odds are you won't be waiting too long. You have a good-looking cover and a pretty strong sales history.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Forest of Demons by Debbie Cassidy
> 1 day left The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
> 2 days left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
> 6 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 8 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
> 9 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
> 9 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
> 9 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
> 17 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
> 17 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
> 20 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
> 23 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
> 27 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
> 27 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards.


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Another Kindle Scout winner is interviewed... more good information, too!

Arm Cast: Dead Sexy Podcast host Armand Rosamilia is joined by two very cool guests this week: Kindle Scout contract winning author Martin Crosbie and horror author Brian Moreland, both who speak eloquently and make the host sound even more intelligent than he already is... which is quite the feat!

http://www.projectiradio.com/arm-cast-podcast-episode-93-crosbie-and-moreland/


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout day 3 update (aka Kupdate).

So far Suicide Station has 40/48 hours and 778 page views.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-3/

I had a nomination become available and, thankfully, managed to catch The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon before the campaign ended!


----------



## thesios

congrats u r doing great


----------



## Paul Kohler

OK, been on vacation for a little over a week and it was nice seeing a number of you get selection! Congrats! Condolances to those that were passed up, too. I've gone through Steve's latest list and added everyone to my "save for later, as well as nominated the top three! Good luck, folks.

As for my progress, I'm about halfway through my first draft. So, a bit behind schedule. I was hoping to submit by the end of March, and now it looks like it'll be closer to the end of April now. Still, I'm planning on sticking around the thread here, adding and nominating through the entire process.

Now, back to writing!


----------



## Steve Vernon

*W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*

Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.

I am a happy man!!!


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Congrats!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats, Steve!! Joyous news, indeed!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Well done, Steve! Woop woop!


----------



## JalexM

blancheking said:


> Welcome back  Glad to see you're doing well! You're a fast writer, so I'm sure it won't take long for you to build up a following. The first few books are the hardest, but at least we get to watch veteran authors and mooch from their experiences. Why not throw out a few more books and try again?
> 
> I still think Scout is a great program, despite the lack of upfront information. It provides the tough love new authors need to get off their feet. No other publisher provides upfront information anyway, so it's not like we lose much by participating. But hey, you make some great friends in the process, and at the very minimum, it buys you 30 days to spellcheck for the 100000 time.


Thanks! It did help me learn things.
But I probably won't put up another book for nomination as I think I like having control even as my backlist builds.
Also congrats Steve!


----------



## TheBehrg

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Kindle Scout's just become even cooler with this win.
Now you've gotta learn the secret handshake Steve. It's a doozy! 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## vws

Congrats Steve! I hope that the Amazon push takes your audience to a whole new level


----------



## Jack Wallen

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Woohoo!!!! Contrats, Steve!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm spending tonight just kicking back with my wife - watching VIKINGS and SONS OF ANARCHY and eating maple cupcakes - every now and then stopping to grin out loud.

Dang, this sure feels good.


----------



## editorjmv

For the first time in the campaign for Modern Surprises, with 2 days left to go, it finally landed in the "Hot and Trending" category!










Thanks, everyone!

And congratulations, Steve!

Joan


----------



## cagnes

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Yay, congrats Steve!!!


----------



## grendelguy

Good job, Steve! It was a long time coming ... savor the good feeling, cause it was well earned!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> I am a happy man!!!


I am SOOOOO glad for you, Steve! Many congratulations--you've certainly earned the chance!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Got the email this morning, congratulations!


----------



## LadyG

Congratulations, Steve!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right.

Wow. I was up at about 2 am this morning. My mind was racing like a runaway train. I'm going downstairs to make some coffee and maybe go for a bit of a walk and hopefully wake up just a little.

Good luck to Debbie Cassidy with her book FOREST OF DEMONS who just jumped out there into that thin blue space between wondering and the know. You've definitely had a strong campaign.

Let's get to the list, shall we.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
1 day left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
5 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
7 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
8 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
8 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
8 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
16 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
16 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
19 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
22 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
26 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
26 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore

If I have missed anyone please let me know. The very best way that you can do that is just to post a link on the thread, join into the conversation and make yourself right at home here on kboards. Ask a few questions and get to know the folks - not just on this Kindle Scout thread but have a look through the Writers' Cafe as well. This is a great place to learn everything you need to know about making your books a success on Kindle. There's a great bunch of folks here.

Trust me on that.


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Congrats  Steve!!!!  Just for all the help you've given the rest of us you deserve it but you are an excellent writer too so you deserve it twice over!  

Last day for me....  fingers crossed,.... and toes, .....and nose hairs.


----------



## JR.

> Congratulations! Your Kindle Scout nomination _Kelpie Dreams_ has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.


Congrats, Steve, though I'm sure no one was surprised to receive this email


----------



## lbclark75

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm spending tonight just kicking back with my wife - watching VIKINGS and SONS OF ANARCHY and eating maple cupcakes - every now and then stopping to grin out loud.
> 
> Dang, this sure feels good.


Congrats, Steve! Looking forward to seeing where Amazon Press takes you and to reading Kelpie Dreams.


----------



## Cassidy

Congrats Steve! So happy for you. I've been checking in every day to see if you got in and just saw the messages. You must be ecstatic. I'm in the waiting room now and I've promised myself not to keep refreshing my email every fifteen minutes. I've learned a lot from this thread and met a some great authors, and regardless of the outcome I hope to stick around and help other through their campaigns best I can. It's been a long 30 days but I think the next few days will seem even longer.
Wish me luck!


----------



## thesios

congrats steve 

I am HOOOTTTTTT

all of one hour


----------



## wezelrox

*CONGRATULATIONS STEVE!* You're the first person I ever voted for in Kindle Scout and it's only because I found out about it on this topic. Wonderful news for you and hoping the same for more of us here!

American Terrorist - Wesley Robert Lowe


----------



## Jack Wallen

Here's my Kindle Scout Day 4 update (with numbers and fun)

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-4/


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

Congrats, Steve. If anyone here deserves it, its you.

If anyone wants an example of a synopsis that should sell books, read Steve's for Kelpie Dreams. Its a gem.



Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT The Devil's Soul by P. Walter Gagnon
> 1 day left Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
> 5 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry


Nominated!


----------



## blancheking

Good job Steve!   You did it!


----------



## EC Sheedy

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Congrats, Steve. I've been away, but I noticed the announcement in my email this morning!!

Write on...


----------



## AliceS

Congrats Steve! I've been watching this forum for awhile and I appreciate all the time and effort you put in to keep everyone up to date. I am much more informed about the process thanks to you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

First step after being accepted is going through the manuscript one last time to make sure everything is just fine and ducky.

I'm about twenty-five percent of the way through the manuscript. I intend to make my final submission sometime tomorrow and get the next step in motion.

Soonest in, soonest done.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Congratulations, Steve, and thanks for pointing me over here!! I think I need a LOT of perspective as I stumble/shamble through this process, and looks like I'll get that here!

--Norman


----------



## CarmenShea

So my novel launches tomorrow (OMG) and amazon have been super lovely and CLOSED MY KDP ACCOUNT!   

I'd somehow managed to sign up for two accounts under the same email address and instead of asking me about it they just went ahead and closed the one with access to KDP which means that even though my novel is still live on amazon and will still be launched- I literally cannot do anything about it. I can't do any final edits (thank god I'd already uploaded my final manuscript!) and I can't do any price promos or countdown deals or anything. I'm kind of freaking out. I've been fighting with them for the past week to give me access but I feel like we're just going around in circles. 

I just needed to tell someone because, as I said, I'm freaking out. Not something I needed right before my first launch


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Congrats, Steve! I'm looking forward to reading it (for free!)


----------



## Jack Wallen

A nomination of mine freed up and it landed on The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg. \m/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Norman Prentiss said:


> Congratulations, Steve, and thanks for pointing me over here!! I think I need a LOT of perspective as I stumble/shamble through this process, and looks like I'll get that here!
> 
> --Norman


Welcome aboard, Norman. This is definitely the place to pick up info on publishing in Kindle in general and Kindle Scout in specific.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> So my novel launches tomorrow (OMG) and amazon have been super lovely and CLOSED MY KDP ACCOUNT!
> 
> I'd somehow managed to sign up for two accounts under the same email address and instead of asking me about it they just went ahead and closed the one with access to KDP which means that even though my novel is still live on amazon and will still be launched- I literally cannot do anything about it. I can't do any final edits (thank god I'd already uploaded my final manuscript!) and I can't do any price promos or countdown deals or anything. I'm kind of freaking out. I've been fighting with them for the past week to give me access but I feel like we're just going around in circles.
> 
> I just needed to tell someone because, as I said, I'm freaking out. Not something I needed right before my first launch


I'm feeling your pain, Carmen! So very frustrating. I hope you get it worked out soon.


----------



## CarmenShea

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I'm feeling your pain, Carmen! So very frustrating. I hope you get it worked out soon.


Thanks, Cindy! Looks like it's unlikely to be sorted before it launches, which I mean isn't a huge deal as they have the final copy, but I feel like they've just left me floundering and I'd have liked to have the option to re-upload or tweak a few things before it officially launched :/

How's your novel going btw? Did you get any more interest once your print edition launched?


----------



## Steve Vernon

I hope everyone remembered to set their clocks ahead last night.

I woke up about 2 am - or was it 3 am - thinking about the revisions and bolt-tightening I'm doing today. I did one good simple fix to really help nail down the last chapter. Right now I'm about half way through this last minute revision and I intend to have it completed by this afternoon. I've got the whole day off.

Good luck to P Walter Gagnon with his book THE DEVIL'S SOUL who has joined those folks swinging in the gentle breeze. May the gods of Kindle Scout look favorably upon your offering.

And welcome to new kboarder Norman Prentiss. I believe I shared the pages of a SHIVERS volume with you and I certainly remember you from Cemetery Dance.  That queer supernatural road trip book of yours certainly looks wicked cool intriguing.

Let's get to the list, shall we.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
4 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
6 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
7 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
7 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
7 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
15 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
15 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
18 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
21 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
25 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
25 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
25 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Nominated Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry. Wonderful sample and a great message for young adult readers.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Congrats, Steve!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Steve Vernon said:


> I hope everyone remembered to set their clocks ahead last night.
> 
> I woke up about 2 am - or was it 3 am - thinking about the revisions and bolt-tightening I'm doing today. I did one good simple fix to really help nail down the last chapter. Right now I'm about half way through this last minute revision and I intend to have it completed by this afternoon. I've got the whole day off.
> 
> Good luck to P Walter Gagnon with his book THE DEVIL'S SOUL who has joined those folks swinging in the gentle breeze. May the gods of Kindle Scout look favorably upon your offering.
> 
> And welcome to new kboarder Norman Prentiss. I believe I shared the pages of a SHIVERS volume with you and I certainly remember you from Cemetery Dance.  That queer supernatural road trip book of yours certainly looks wicked cool intriguing.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba
> 4 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 6 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
> 7 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
> 7 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
> 7 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
> 15 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
> 15 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
> 18 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
> 21 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
> 25 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
> 25 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
> 25 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you!


Thank you kind sir. I haven't nearly the talent or abilities of any of you but I am tenacious and I do know how to market so I did okay with at least 213 hours in the H & T and 5.7K views. I say at least because they haven't posted my last day yet. I wonder, have any of you had that problem? I will admit I checked the H & T every half hour so I have at least 20 additional hours there but I would love to know for sure.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Steve Vernon said:


> And welcome to new kboarder Norman Prentiss. I believe I shared the pages of a SHIVERS volume with you and I certainly remember you from Cemetery Dance.  That queer supernatural road trip book of yours certainly looks wicked cool intriguing.


Thanks for the welcome, Steve (and the Shivers V and Cemetery Dance memories!). I'm pretty overwhelmed with this process--especially social media, which I've mostly neglected for too long--but I'm fighting through it. The one bright spot is that my Facebook presence is decent, and most of my Scout traffic is coming from there.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

CarmenShea said:


> How's your novel going btw? Did you get any more interest once your print edition launched?


Thanks for asking, Carmen. I had a nice bump with the launch of the paperback, and now I'm awaiting opportunity for a Countdown Deal for the Kindle version, coordinated with a Ebooks Cafe promo scheduled for April 8. If I can get two more reviews I'll be eligible for The Fussy Librarian, and I'd love to get that up during the Countdown. Because mine is a "slow book," I'm working on the idea of a slow (but long) sales life for it, so I'm submitting it for review with respected venues and people, and we'll see how it goes!  I'm also starting the next novel in April--already outlining and doing background research. It's about Rosette's brother Solomon, who was a bugler in the Civil War and imprisoned at Andersonville. But that wasn't his REAL trial in life!


----------



## BBGriffith

Congrats Steve. I fist pumped when I saw your book on the published page. And I love how you're right back on top of the nomination list in this thread as well helping others out. Way to go!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Uh oh, the madness has set in!

Question for all. So yesterday I checked my stats and it said 64 hours in H&T and 874 page views with 26 days left. Those stats were generated on March 12, 2016 at  5:12 AM. Today's stats reflect the same figures, only 25 days remaining and it says the stats were generated at the same time/date as yesterday. So do they not generate new stats on Sunday, or have they just not generated the stats for today?

Thank you so much.


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Jack Wallen said:


> Uh oh, the madness has set in!
> 
> Question for all. So yesterday I checked my stats and it said 64 hours in H&T and 874 page views with 26 days left. Those stats were generated on March 12, 2016 at 5:12 AM. Today's stats reflect the same figures, only 25 days remaining and it says the stats were generated at the same time/date as yesterday. So do they not generate new stats on Sunday, or have they just not generated the stats for today?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Mine haven't updated either and it was my last day! I think they will when they find the glitch and fix it.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Mine haven't updated either and it was my last day! I think they will when they find the glitch and fix it.


No updates on my stats, bu the tracking is still apparently going on since, *ugh!* I am no longer hot nor trending... Have a few strategies to try to work with this, but yeah, it's gonna be a long month!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Jack Wallen said:


> Uh oh, the madness has set in!
> 
> Question for all. So yesterday I checked my stats and it said 64 hours in H&T and 874 page views with 26 days left. Those stats were generated on March 12, 2016 at 5:12 AM. Today's stats reflect the same figures, only 25 days remaining and it says the stats were generated at the same time/date as yesterday. So do they not generate new stats on Sunday, or have they just not generated the stats for today?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Same thing here.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Anyone ever made it with zero days on hot and trending? I know people who've made it say it doesn't matter "that much" so I assume it matters a bit?


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout Update: Day 5. Saddened with (as of yet) no numbers to share (but there is Pi).

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-5/


----------



## KGGiarratano

Amazon is quick to pull the trigger on issues and take down books or accounts before contacting authors. It's an infuriating policy.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Jack Wallen said:


> Kindle Scout Update: Day 5. Saddened with (as of yet) no numbers to share (but there is Pi).
> 
> http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-5/


 Are your updates not working either? I sent a message as mine aren't showing.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Still awaiting word for Forrest Wollinsky (in review), but I've gone ahead and submitted my next book to KS.

Has 27 days left but shows no updates or views or a button for me to see these. Please check it out.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3GSG4HXT6I6D7

The Deimos Virus: Target Earth

Sci-fi

"Vengeance is more blind than love."

"A devastating virus spreads through the Deimos Station killing fifty-six people. Dr. Carter is somehow immune and the sole survivor. Vowing to avenge the lives of his colleagues and his lover, Carter takes two vials of the contagious lethal virus to Earth with the intention to infect and kill Boyd Grayson, the owner of Grayson Enterprises. He holds Grayson responsible for their deaths. His blind vengeance dismisses the fact that there is no cure, placing the entire world population at risk."


----------



## Lexi Revellian

ADDavies said:


> Anyone ever made it with zero days on hot and trending? I know people who've made it say it doesn't matter "that much" so I assume it matters a bit?


I think that's unlikely, because it would reflect the fact that very few people had been attracted by your cover, blurb and sample, and wanted a free copy. Amazon would probably not be attracted by them, either.


----------



## Cassidy

OMG! I got selected! Got the email this morning! It's school run time and I just spent two minutes dancing around the living room. What now? Gah! When they say tax info does that mean my UK Unique tax reference? I have an EIN for my partnership author stuff but not one for myself, can I use my UK tax reference or do I need to get an EIN for myself and if so how do I go about it? Sorry, kinda flustered. Gonna go caffienate now.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Big congrats, Debbie Cassidy. You've worked hard and you definitely deserve it.

I haven't taken that financial step yet. The acceptance letter specified that my first step would be either to update your manuscript, cover and book details OR to confirm that your manuscript, cover and book details are okay as they are.

THEN - the Kindle Scout crew will review your material and make sure that everything is ticky-poo AND THEN the financial team will send you an e-mail to let you know what is needed. No need to panic just yet.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I have sent off my cleaned-up manuscript to Kindle Scout. Now they go over it and just so long as they don't find any nasty bits or possibly a coded manifest dealing with my eventual conquest of the entire known universe they will contact me for an update to my financial details. I don't believe that will be any more complicated than getting myself signed up as a KDP author was, so I am not worried. I'll keep you folks updated upon any new tidbits in the process as I go along.

One thing I did find out is that the process for getting a second book into Kindle Scout has been significantly streamlined. As far as I understand it - once an author has had ONE Kindle Scout submission accepted he can then contact the Kindle Scout crew and submit directly WITHOUT going through the whole thirty day Kindle Scout ritual. That is really big news for me, because I am already beginning to rough out a draft for my second Kelpie novel and I see no reason not to get that second book right out there with Kindle Scout, just as soon as it is written - which might be as long as six months from now.

I know that some folks with more experience in the indie publishing field would rather hang onto the rest of their series novels even though they have got one of them in out under the Kindle Scout banner. That works for them - but me, I have always been an hybrid author so I am quite used to the idea that the promotion of some of my books is completely ruled by the publisher. So the thought of me not having my Kelpie novels on my dashboard and under my control does not bother me at all. To my way of thinking my Kindle Scout books are simply going to grow into another arm of my own peculiar publishing ambitions. The folks who publish my regional books have seven of my books under their control. That's one cash flow into my bank account. Kindle Scout has one book and before the end of the year I hope to sell them another. That'll be another source of cash flow into my bank account. Then there are my nearly fifty independently released e-books and Createspace paperbacks. That is a third source of cash flow.

I like diversity. I don't mind giving up a bit of promotional control to Kindle Scout for the powerful promoting muscles that they offer to me.

Eventually I would like to see a few of my books involved in other Kindle publishing ventures. The way that I see it right now every single hook that I sink into that great Amazonian whale is going to pull my own little publishing boat all that much further out into the deep green ocean.

You know - I probably ought to have a little more coffee before I keep mangling these metaphors as I am doing.

Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Congratulations to DEBBIE CASSIDY whose book FOREST OF DEMONS will be published by Kindle Press.

Good luck also to JOAN MARIE VERBA whose book MODERN SURPRISES is now twisting slowly in the breeze, awaiting the verdict of Kindle Scout.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
5 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
6 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
6 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
6 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
14 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
14 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
17 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
20 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
24 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
24 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
24 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
27 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you!


----------



## Cassidy

Thanks Steve, of course the manuscript first, lol. I just need to add a dedication and check the glossary and it's good to go. One step at a time, right? Anyway, I just nominated, Fire Girl and The Second Sphere and filled up my nomination panel. I will be sticking around to help other on the journey and to nominate


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Cassidy said:


> OMG! I got selected! Got the email this morning! It's school run time and I just spent two minutes dancing around the living room. What now? Gah! When they say tax info does that mean my UK Unique tax reference? I have an EIN for my partnership author stuff but not one for myself, can I use my UK tax reference or do I need to get an EIN for myself and if so how do I go about it? Sorry, kinda flustered. Gonna go caffienate now.


Congratulations!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Cassidy said:


> Thanks Steve, of course the manuscript first, lol. I just need to add a dedication and check the glossary and it's good to go. One step at a time, right? Anyway, I just nominated, Fire Girl and The Second Sphere and filled up my nomination panel. I will be sticking around to help other on the journey and to nominate


Thanks, Debbie Cassidy! Can't wait to read all of _Forest of Demons_!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Cassidy said:


> OMG! I got selected! Got the email this morning! It's school run time and I just spent two minutes dancing around the living room. What now? Gah! When they say tax info does that mean my UK Unique tax reference? I have an EIN for my partnership author stuff but not one for myself, can I use my UK tax reference or do I need to get an EIN for myself and if so how do I go about it? Sorry, kinda flustered. Gonna go caffienate now.


Congratulations!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Cassidy said:


> OMG! I got selected! Got the email this morning! It's school run time and I just spent two minutes dancing around the living room. What now? Gah! When they say tax info does that mean my UK Unique tax reference? I have an EIN for my partnership author stuff but not one for myself, can I use my UK tax reference or do I need to get an EIN for myself and if so how do I go about it? Sorry, kinda flustered. Gonna go caffienate now.


Congrats!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Congrats, Debbie!


----------



## Jack Wallen

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Are your updates not working either? I sent a message as mine aren't showing.


They finally showed up (as of this morning--Monday).


----------



## Jack Wallen

Cassidy said:


> OMG! I got selected! Got the email this morning! It's school run time and I just spent two minutes dancing around the living room. What now? Gah! When they say tax info does that mean my UK Unique tax reference? I have an EIN for my partnership author stuff but not one for myself, can I use my UK tax reference or do I need to get an EIN for myself and if so how do I go about it? Sorry, kinda flustered. Gonna go caffienate now.


Congrats, Debbie!!!! That's wonderful news.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Congrats to Debbie! Enjoy the ride! Kim attests to the cool tee shirt!


----------



## editorjmv

Congratulations to Debbie!

As Steve mentioned, my campaign for Modern Surprises has ended and I'm awaiting a notification.

In the meantime, I noticed something interesting about my "Hot and Trending" statistics. Check out the graphic. Note that the day that I had over 60 page visits in one day, the novel did NOT have any H&T hours, but when it had H&T hours, the page visits were UNDER 60 for each of those days.

Joan


----------



## Cassidy

editorjmv said:


> Congratulations to Debbie!
> 
> As Steve mentioned, my campaign for Modern Surprises has ended and I'm awaiting a notification.
> 
> In the meantime, I noticed something interesting about my "Hot and Trending" statistics. Check out the graphic. Note that the day that I had over 60 page visits in one day, the novel did NOT have any H&T hours, but when it had H&T hours, the page visits were UNDER 60 for each of those days.
> 
> Joan


I hope you don't have to wait too long, hun. Strange about the graph though, I have no idea what determines the hot and trending. I had around 689 hours in hot and trending but my page views varied from over 60 to under 40 each day. I guess only Kindle Scout will have that answer. I decided not to dwell on it too much. You made it through the campaign, now its just a waiting game. Do what I did, don't think about it and the email will pop up in your inbox.


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Cassidy said:


> OMG! I got selected! Got the email this morning! It's school run time and I just spent two minutes dancing around the living room. What now? Gah! When they say tax info does that mean my UK Unique tax reference? I have an EIN for my partnership author stuff but not one for myself, can I use my UK tax reference or do I need to get an EIN for myself and if so how do I go about it? Sorry, kinda flustered. Gonna go caffienate now.


Fantastic news! Congratulations to a great author.


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

As I not so patiently wait to hear back now that my time in hell has ended I noticed a few things and I thought I should share with the people who are still frantically refreshing. 

First and most important, there are ALWAYS 20 books in the Hot and Trending section.  That means it's more like a runners heat where the top 20 people move on to the next round regardless of the time.  For my example let's assume that every view is a nomination.  You had 100 views from the day before and no time in H&T.  That just means that 20 people had 101 or more views for that particular day.  The next day you have 50 views and have 24 hours in H&T so you were in the top 20 for the day and everyone else had less.  Technically you could be number one for the day with 1,000 views but 19 other people had 10 views and everyone else had 9 or less.  There really is no way to tell how many it takes on any particular day so if you are advertising and want to see the H&T go up pay attention to the day of the week that numbers seem to be higher and lower compared to the H&T.

Second.  They update H&T every hour on the half hour.  I do not know how that relates to numbers but that is when I noticed movement on my android.  I checked the first and last books during the hour and they were always the same then approximately on the half hour those would change.  On my computer it changed all the time so I had no idea at first.  At least that is what I noticed.

If anyone else notices something different, please let me know.  Hope this helps.


----------



## editorjmv

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> If anyone else notices something different, please let me know. Hope this helps.


It does resolve the confusion, yes...thanks very much for posting this. (I'm not overly concerned about the issue, but I was curious.)

Joan


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Congrats to Debbie--another free read I'll be looking forward to  

And thanks to everyone here who nominated my YA novel  It's the last three days for me. For those that like stats: I've had ZERO hours in H&T and 1.5k views. I did little in terms of beating the drum and we shall see what the Amazon gods make of it when the campaign ends.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station ‪‎KindleScout‬ update, day 5! A bit about character influence and Facebook ad oddities.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-5/


----------



## Steve Vernon

editorjmv said:


> Congratulations to Debbie!
> 
> As Steve mentioned, my campaign for Modern Surprises has ended and I'm awaiting a notification.
> 
> In the meantime, I noticed something interesting about my "Hot and Trending" statistics. Check out the graphic. Note that the day that I had over 60 page visits in one day, the novel did NOT have any H&T hours, but when it had H&T hours, the page visits were UNDER 60 for each of those days.
> 
> Joan


All right - so I missed one book on the list and forgot to mention Jack Prentiss's name with his book. Blame it on my lack of coffee. I've fixed that now.

As for the difference between views and Hot & Trending let me flip back to that metaphor I used before.

A view is when I stick my head in the room where Joan is holding her SUPPORT MY KINDLE SCOUT campaign. I take a quick peek around and then leave.

A nomination is when I walk right into the room and slap a ten dollar bill onto the table in front of Joan and announce in a big loud voice - "YOU'VE GOT MY SUPPORT, JOAN! STEVE VERNON HAS GOT YOUR BACK!"

So - in the case of your sixty views with ZERO Hot & Trending, sixty people stuck their head in and looked around but did NOT nominate you, ten bucks or not.


(And no, it doesn't cost a dime to nominate anyone - this is just a metaphor).

I had that in my campaign. I had a big HeadTalker that lead to almost 100 views and netted me maybe three hours Hot & Trending. Views are just how many people took a peek. The nominations - which Amazon keeps hidden, probably just so folks don't get into arguments - are what show up on the Hot & Trending.

At least that's how I see it.

So, next campaign put someone by the door with a big old stick, Joan. Somebody sticks there head in the door, whack them and take their wallet.


----------



## editorjmv

Steve Vernon said:


> As for the difference between views and Hot & Trending let me flip back to that metaphor I used before.


I see: the difference is that Hot and Trending would be linked to nominations instead of page views. That would account for it. Thanks, Steve.

While waiting for a message from Kindle Scout, I thought I would test out some cover alternatives. I prefer the cover I used for the campaign, and some have reacted favorably to it. Others have said that it appears to be the cover of a computer manual instead of the cover of a novel (personally, I think it's perfectly fine for a science fiction novel about a tech company to resemble the cover of a computer manual, but others may have different views). So, I'm posting both the cover I used for the campaign (the one I prefer), and another possible cover. If anyone has an opinion, feel free.

Thanks again,
Joan


----------



## Bbates024

I have also found that a lot of books get in hot and trending for the last couple of days. There are a ton of people that just wait for books to get into the final few days to nominate them so they can get them for free if they win.

That doesn't mean your book doesn't deserve it (it does) it just means that some of the folks are nominating only things at the end of their campaigns.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Bbates024 said:


> I have also found that a lot of books get in hot and trending for the last couple of days. There are a ton of people that just wait for books to get into the final few days to nominate them so they can get them for free if they win.
> 
> That doesn't mean your book doesn't deserve it (it does) it just means that some of the folks are nominating only things at the end of their campaigns.


Another factor is that Kindle Scout has an ENDING SOON list right on the cover page, just below the HOT AND TRENDING list. So you can get a bit of a chain reaction happening. Your book shows up on the ENDING SOON and enjoys the attentions of those last day bargain hunters gambling on a free book, and then shows up on the HOT AND TRENDING and enjoys the attentions of the last day quality hunters. It's a cool little set-up that way. Then too, the kboards list that I've been running also encourages a bit of last days action in the Hot & Trending.

(Thirty days and I think I'm a freaking expert. How male of me is that)



Hey Joan - I like the new cover better than the old. Although I think you might do better than the new one as well. Your computer cover - at a quick glance, which is all a LOT of prospective readers are going to give you - does say "computer manual" or "marketing handbook".

Your first cover - if you stop and look hard - does say scifi more than the second cover - but the second cover says NOVEL a lot more than the first cover does. I know what you were figuring. You like the first cover because it is unique and you're right, it is unique. But it risks being misunderstood.

The second cover is eye-catching, but a bit generic. It says NOVEL but it doesn't necessarily say SCI-FI to me.

Covers are ALWAYS going to be a compromise. I think I've got a pretty good cover for KELPIE DREAMS, but I keep rethinking that decision as well - especially when I start thinking about what Book 2 is going to look like. I hate indecision. I want my computer to give me a big freaking trumpet fanfare when I make the right decision on something so that I know it for sure.

Wonder if there's an app for that?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so I've heard from the folks at Kindle Scout regarding my editing. My editor is looking at the manuscript and I will hear back from that by the first week of April.

They also have sent me a link to set up my Amazon Press banking info.

They act fast. That's good. I like fast.

Meanwhile, I've started working on my second novel in the Kelpie series.

Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
4 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
5 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
5 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
5 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
13 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
13 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
16 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
19 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
23 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
23 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
23 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
26 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you!


----------



## Cassidy

editorjmv said:


> I see: the difference is that Hot and Trending would be linked to nominations instead of page views. That would account for it. Thanks, Steve.
> 
> While waiting for a message from Kindle Scout, I thought I would test out some cover alternatives. I prefer the cover I used for the campaign, and some have reacted favorably to it. Others have said that it appears to be the cover of a computer manual instead of the cover of a novel (personally, I think it's perfectly fine for a science fiction novel about a tech company to resemble the cover of a computer manual, but others may have different views). So, I'm posting both the cover I used for the campaign (the one I prefer), and another possible cover. If anyone has an opinion, feel free.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Joan


Hi Joan, I nominated your book because I loved the excerpt, but honestly would have thought it was non-fiction based on the cover if I hadn't already known, going in, what your book was about. I think the hole most of us fall into is picking a cover we like, not one that fits the market and that would appeal to readers. I'm also a cover designer and I see a lot of gorgeous covers that don't actually tell you anything about the genre or fail to be evocative enough to click on. In my humble opinion, I would suggest changing it. The one below is much better and says fiction to me but not necessarily sci-fi tech. If you can find a balance then you will be good to go. There are some great sci-fi tech stock images you could use as a base if you wanted to design it yourself. As I said this is just my humble opinion, so please feel free to ignore it, I mean no offence.


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Ah well, so ends my Kindle Scout experience.  It is not just the amount of time spent in the hot and trending section or the amount of views that matter most.  The final word comes from the Kindle gods and I have been judged and found unworthy. Congratulations to all of those that have made it and I will definitely try again.  Thank you all for the support and I'll see you again when I finish my next great American novel.

For some reason I can't post an attachment but my numbers were 237 hours and 6.1k views.


----------



## Steve Vernon

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Ah well, so ends my Kindle Scout experience. It is not just the amount of time spent in the hot and trending section or the amount of views that matter most. The final word comes from the Kindle gods and I have been judged and found unworthy. Congratulations to all of those that have made it and I will definitely try again. Thank you all for the support and I'll see you again when I finish my next great American novel.
> 
> For some reason I can't post an attachment but my numbers were 237 hours and 6.1k views.


Sorry you did not make it, Walter.

If it is any consolation it took me two kicks at the can to get in there - so I would say that it's worth trying again.


----------



## tamaraheiner

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


I got my notification a few days ago. Good for you for sticking it in there and trying again! Can't wait for my free copy! sounds like a great book.


----------



## AliceS

Submitted to Scout last night. The entry form froze up on me and gave me fits...I hope that's not a bad omen. 

Thanks to everyone here for all the info and advice! I am about to join the ranks!


----------



## Bbates024

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Ah well, so ends my Kindle Scout experience. It is not just the amount of time spent in the hot and trending section or the amount of views that matter most. The final word comes from the Kindle gods and I have been judged and found unworthy. Congratulations to all of those that have made it and I will definitely try again. Thank you all for the support and I'll see you again when I finish my next great American novel.
> 
> For some reason I can't post an attachment but my numbers were 237 hours and 6.1k views.


That's a really strong campaign. I know when I ran mine I was 50% H&T and something like 3k page views. So you knocked it out of the park number wise.

I really think they are looking for people with at least some kind of base already, and you have to have something they think they can sell in a pretty hot category. While they only have to recoup a 2500 investment I am sure they are trying to build a seperate brand and every book they get that stays hot boosts that brand.

I can tell you all hope is not lost when you lose. Ascendancy the Arena made it to 1100 in the Kindle store after losing. So your book can do extremely well even after a failed campaign.

Good luck with your release.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Ah well, so ends my Kindle Scout experience. It is not just the amount of time spent in the hot and trending section or the amount of views that matter most. The final word comes from the Kindle gods and I have been judged and found unworthy. Congratulations to all of those that have made it and I will definitely try again. Thank you all for the support and I'll see you again when I finish my next great American novel.
> 
> For some reason I can't post an attachment but my numbers were 237 hours and 6.1k views.


My condolences. Mine received the same fate, but I have uploaded to KDP and paperback is in process. Awesome stats you had!!! A lot of people have shown an interest, so get it out there.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

AliceS said:


> Submitted to Scout last night. The entry form froze up on me and gave me fits...I hope that's not a bad omen.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here for all the info and advice! I am about to join the ranks!


I have my second book in there. Glitched like crazy. Only one day of results for the campaign when there should be three days of results. I've contacted them twice. Good luck!!!


----------



## thesios

My stats are not updating , anyone else ?


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Steve Vernon said:


> *W-A-A-A-A-H-O-O-O!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate with some take-out schwarma and a tray full of maple cupcakes.
> 
> I am a happy man!!!


Great news and well deserved! Congrats!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Anyone care to trade off guest blog posts?


----------



## editorjmv

I've made another attempt at a cover. Opinions welcome.

Joan


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station #KindleScout Week 1 wrap up Jack Verse style!

http://monkeypantz.net/jack-verse-kindle-scout-week-1-wrap-up/


----------



## Norman Prentiss

editorjmv said:


> I've made another attempt at a cover. Opinions welcome.
> 
> Joan


Joan,

That's by far my favorite of the 3 you've posted!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right.

It's hump day - and due to the schedule Thursday is going to be my Friday.

Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
3 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
4 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
4 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
4 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
12 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
12 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
15 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
18 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
22 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
22 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
22 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
25 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you!


----------



## editorjmv

Received the message this morning: Kindle Scout has declined to publish Modern Surprises. My total page views were 553 and it was in the Hot and Trending category for 54 hours. 

I'm not overly disappointed in this development, since I knew when I started that the process would be difficult. And, even after going all out and having a social media reach of over 100,000, I gathered only 553 page views (and undoubtedly fewer nominations). That would make me hesitate to try again, as I don't think I could improve on that. 

However, now I can release it myself, which has the advantage that I can change the cover art whenever I wish, and I can update the manuscript (e.g. correct errors), whenever I wish.

My thanks to everyone here for their help, support, and advice. I do plan to continue reading this board. My best to everyone.

Joan


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout Update: Day 7 http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-7/ a small helping of cheese with your romance.


----------



## petersamuelbanks

Jack, I don't think this is cheesy at all. You're right. It's refreshing to be in a supportive environment where everyone roots for everyone else. You don't find that in many places. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## JR.

editorjmv said:


> And, even after going all out and having a social media reach of over 100,000, I gathered only 553 page views (and undoubtedly fewer nominations). *That would make me hesitate to try again*, as I don't think I could improve on that.


I guess we all have our own goals. I have no illusions about being selected, but I put it in Scout to get a few extra eyes on the book, as I have close to no 'social media reach' at all. So the views I already have mean I won't consider the endeavour a failure when it is not picked up by Amazon in a few weeks.


----------



## editorjmv

Oh, I don't consider my Kindle Scout attempt a failure at all. I got a lot of support from a lot of very kind people (this includes the kind people on this board). 

However, I would rethink my strategy before trying it again, given that the social reach from this attempt did not result in a proportionate number of page views.

Joan


----------



## Jack Wallen

petersamuelbanks said:


> Jack, I don't think this is cheesy at all. You're right. It's refreshing to be in a supportive environment where everyone roots for everyone else. You don't find that in many places.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pete


Thank you, Pete.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry to hear that they didn't grab up MODERN SURPRISES, Joan.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jack Wallen said:


> Kindle Scout Update: Day 7 http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-7/ a small helping of cheese with your romance.


I liked this entry a lot, Jack! There's something really affirming about the author-reader support that comes out in this process, despite how nerve-wracking it can be!

--Norman


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Somebody tell me I haven't done something incredibly stupid... I just agreed to re-schedule my upcoming open-heart surgery so it hits during the last week of my Kindle Scout campaign.  

--Norman


----------



## Bbates024

Norman Prentiss said:


> Somebody tell me I haven't done something incredibly stupid... I just agreed to re-schedule my upcoming open-heart surgery so it hits during the last week of my Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> --Norman


That's probably a good time for it, gotta get the ticker working so you can handle the stress!


----------



## misstante

I can't believe I'm just now finding this forum! My book, "Making Arrangements" has been up on Kindle Scout for a week now and I agree with Christy, my stomach is in knots! I am the most obnoxious person, not only begging friends for votes but asking them to beg for votes too. Auurrrgghh - how long can I sustain this? Too wired to sleep! So glad to find you guys!


----------



## misstante

Hope I'm posting in the right spot - my book, "Making Arrangements" is on Kindle Scout - starting my second week! It's nerve wracking! Glad to find this thread!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NIJJ1MPR9C62


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Bbates024 said:


> That's probably a good time for it, gotta get the ticker working so you can handle the stress!


Thanks, Bradford: I think you might be right!!


----------



## editorjmv

For those of us who are self-publishing after a campaign did not lead to a Kindle Press publication, I got a worthwhile suggestion today that I thought I would share.

When I publish Modern Surprises to Kindle, I plan to take the KDP Select option (for the first 90 days anyway) and use some or all of the 5 free days for a promotion. Someone on Twitter suggested that I time my announcement that my book is available to those free days so that those who click on the link right away will get a free ebook. 

Joan


----------



## Steve Vernon

editorjmv said:


> For those of us who are self-publishing after a campaign did not lead to a Kindle Press publication, I got a worthwhile suggestion today that I thought I would share.
> 
> When I publish Modern Surprises to Kindle, I plan to take the KDP Select option (for the first 90 days anyway) and use some or all of the 5 free days for a promotion. Someone on Twitter suggested that I time my announcement that my book is available to those free days so that those who click on the link right away will get a free ebook.
> 
> Joan


Strikes me as a good plan. I'd also recommend throwing in a bit of promotion. DEFINITELY book a $5.00 promo with bknights to coincide with the first or second free day.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Norman Prentiss said:


> Somebody tell me I haven't done something incredibly stupid... I just agreed to re-schedule my upcoming open-heart surgery so it hits during the last week of my Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> --Norman


Are those one and the same?

I kid. Best of luck on both (especially the surgery).


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jack Wallen said:


> Are those one and the same?
> 
> I kid. Best of luck on both (especially the surgery).


You're right, Jack--that analogy really holds! Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Norman Prentiss said:


> Somebody tell me I haven't done something incredibly stupid... I just agreed to re-schedule my upcoming open-heart surgery so it hits during the last week of my Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> --Norman


Seems a very sensible plan to me, Norman - when you find yourself worrying about one, you can worry about the other to take your mind off it. And think how nice it'll be when they are both over.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Norman Prentiss - take care of yourself, man. Heart surgery is a bear.

*******************************
On my side of things I've just heard from the folks at Kindle Scout. I will be talking on the telephone with Kindle Scout early tomorrow evening. This is so darned exciting.

Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Fire Girl by Andy Mulberry
2 days left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
3 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
3 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
3 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
11 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
11 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
14 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
17 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
21 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
21 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
21 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
24 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you!


----------



## Cassidy

How is everyone, doing? I'm just waiting for some nominations to free up so I can nominate the next two on the list. Good luck to those at the top and almost at the finish line.
Update from me - Forest of Demons is with the editors and I'm scheduled a call from Kindle Press on Monday evening. Meanwhile I'm hard at work sorting out the launch for book two in my Pendragon series at the end of this month while trying to finish off the follow up to Forest of Demons. It's hectic but I'm too excited to be stressed, lol. 
I'll be back to put in some nominations tomorrow, off to write now


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Lexi Revellian said:


> Seems a very sensible plan to me, Norman - when you find yourself worrying about one, you can worry about the other to take your mind off it. And think how nice it'll be when they are both over.


Especially if they're both successful, ha!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station Kindle Scout update: Day 8.

We are go for sexy time.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-8/


----------



## TheBehrg

JR. said:


> I guess we all have our own goals. I have no illusions about being selected, but I put it in Scout to get a few extra eyes on the book, as I have close to no 'social media reach' at all. So the views I already have mean I won't consider the endeavour a failure when it is not picked up by Amazon in a few weeks.


I think you've hit on one of the keys to this program - win or lose, you're picking up additional exposure, spreading your name and body of works. In that regard there really are no losers, everyone is gaining something for going through the KS process. This alone is why I submitted a second book into the program, one that doesn't fit into an easily identifiable category. Because hey, one extra reader, one additional pair of eyeballs, is worth a gut wrenching thirty day stress-induced hernia.


----------



## misstante

Starting my second week with "Making Arrangements" on Kindle Scout. I tried to make a little pic of the cover with a link but can't figure it out - very low tech here. I've paid for a twitter service on fiverr (not one page view from that so far) and am being pretty obnoxious about begging friends to vote. Also I made an event on Facebook that seems to being shared somewhat, and I've posted to Pinterst but no results there so far. Racking my brain! On hot and trending, but can't figure out why my page views are down to zero?
HOpefully somebody here can explain that, but in the meantime I'll just keep plugging away.
So thrilled to find this forum! 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NIJJ1MPR9C62


----------



## RJFaulkner

Hello all. 
I have been lurking here for quite a while, gathering all of the outstanding info on the submission process to Kindle Scout. Haven't felt the need to poke my head into the conversation until I had something to add to it. I've been fairly successful picking winners and got a few free books from some of this group's offerings. Hoping to score The Behrg's book The Creation in a couple of days. 

I have decided once my latest novel is finished with edits I will try for a Kindle Scout campaign of my own. In the mean time I have an available nomination that I can use if anyone has the need for it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I will be talking with Megan from Kindle Scouts at about 5pm Nova Scotia time. I am so freaking wired about this. I was about 2am trying to figure out what to say. I hate it when that happens. It is like something in your mind decides to wake up and turn on a light and all of a sudden you are wide awake and your mind is running like a hamster on a wheel. It doesn't accomplish anything. It just keeps on running.

Oh well. I am awake now.

Good luck to Andy Mulberry's FIRE GIRL which is now twisted in the Kindle Scout breeze.

And welcome to Ferris Robinson's MAKING ARRANGEMENTS. I've never had the patience for flower arrangements - but I always remember my stepfather - one of the toughest gnarliest most rural ******* you have set eyes upon decided to do the flower arrangements for one of my sister's wedding. He did a really amazing job upon it. Turned out this was a talent he didn't tell too many people about. He was way too busy hunting and fishing and playing cards and cheating (which he was REALLY good at) and pitching baseball, and umping baseball when his soupbone dried up.

People are like Chinese puzzle boxes that way. We always have hidden talents that folks never realize because they are too busy taking us at surface level.

My wife has come to rely upon my eye for fashion. I take a look a new blouse she is holding up in a store and I can tell her "that color or cut or style looks good on you - or it doesn't." She tells me I have a real eye for lady's fashion. I don't know where I got it from. I have no patience with all of those foolish "Who Gets The Dress is my Best Guess" or whatever those fool shows are called. And yet I have an that is absolutely true about her wardrobe. She has NEVER regretted going by my opinion. Same thing with jewelry. Actually, I used to make jewelry and sell it. I was mostly a bead stringer with no talent for silverwork or anything fancy - but the designs I came up with were very popular here in Halifax. My wife still wears my jewelry and gets complimented upon it regularly. I don't figure that's any great accomplishment. The stuff they sell in jewelry stores these days are all so dreadfully tacky.

People are like closed books, aren't they?

You can't always judge them by the cover they happen to be wearing.

So - what secret talents do you folks hide?

Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
2 days left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
2 days left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
2 days left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
10 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
10 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
13 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
16 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
20 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
20 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
20 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
21 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
23 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
29 days left Facade by Alice Sabo

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you!


----------



## Mare

Glad I found this thread. It's a good idea to help each other out this way. I just clicked over and nominated my three.

My first book Trespassing On HIs Heart was accepted for a campaign, and I stayed on the Hot & Trending most of the month it ran, but I didn't get a contract. My second book is almost ready to go-waiting to get it back from editing-and I plan to try again with it.

Good luck to all!


----------



## AliceS

It's up! Whew! My campaign started this morning...and nobody has looked at it yet. 

I guess I need to start making a little noise.

Thanks again to everyone who's shared their journey. It helped me prepare.

Here's my link. I'd appreciate any feedback!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/34O6AOJ4ER2XY


----------



## Jack Wallen

Had a nomination free up and it fell to The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes. Best of luck, Tani!!!!


----------



## JimHut55

I love KS!  Voted for a bunch of books listed in this post.  Thanks!


----------



## Jack Wallen

And here is my Kindle Scout Update: Day 9.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-9/


----------



## Mare

AliceS said:


> It's up! Whew! My campaign started this morning...and nobody has looked at it yet.
> 
> I guess I need to start making a little noise.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who's shared their journey. It helped me prepare.
> 
> Here's my link. I'd appreciate any feedback!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/34O6AOJ4ER2XY


Alice, I took a look and as soon as I can, I'll nominate your book. I'm not into SF, but I liked your pages. Good luck!


----------



## AliceS

Thanks Mare! It's more fantasy than sci-fi, but since it involves interplanetary travel, the consensus was that it should be listed as sci-fi. Personally, I'm calling it space fantasy.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I added you to the list, Alice.

Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## AliceS

Steve Vernon said:


> I added you to the list, Alice.
> 
> Good luck with your campaign.


Thanks!


----------



## Mare

AliceS said:


> Thanks Mare! It's more fantasy than sci-fi, but since it involves interplanetary travel, the consensus was that it should be listed as sci-fi. Personally, I'm calling it space fantasy.


Alice, the sample pages were interesting to read. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## geronl

AliceS said:


> Here's my link. I'd appreciate any feedback!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/34O6AOJ4ER2XY


Sounds interesting. On my "save" list


----------



## AliceS

geronl said:


> Sounds interesting. On my "save" list


Thank you!


----------



## TheBehrg

RJFaulkner said:


> Hello all.
> I have been lurking here for quite a while, gathering all of the outstanding info on the submission process to Kindle Scout. Haven't felt the need to poke my head into the conversation until I had something to add to it. I've been fairly successful picking winners and got a few free books from some of this group's offerings. Hoping to score The Behrg's book The Creation in a couple of days.
> 
> I have decided once my latest novel is finished with edits I will try for a Kindle Scout campaign of my own. In the mean time I have an available nomination that I can use if anyone has the need for it.


Thanks RJ - if it doesn't get chosen send me your email and I'll gift you a copy.


----------



## RJFaulkner

TheBehrg said:


> Thanks RJ - if it doesn't get chosen send me your email and I'll gift you a copy.


I will. The sample really catches a hold of you and makes you want to read the rest. But I am pretty sure I'll get a free copy, because I believe it will be selected. I always try to review all the books I get, seeing as how reviews are the only thing authors need more than money these days.


----------



## Brian Drake

Hi, everybody. My book didn't get chosen but I wanted to thank you all for your votes, and I'll be releasing it on my own this weekend!


----------



## TheBehrg

Brian Drake said:


> Hi, everybody. My book didn't get chosen but I wanted to thank you all for your votes, and I'll be releasing it on my own this weekend!


Good luck on the release Brian!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a GREAT phone conversation with Megan, the program manager of Kindle Scout yesterday and things are moving along nicely for my novel, KELPIE DREAMS.

The book is currently with an editor. I will receive an edited draft by April 4th at the latest. I will then have five days to run through the edited copy of the manuscripts to make and/or approve any edits that have been made and/or suggested by the editor. Megan told me that I could have more time to go through the edited draft if I felt I needed it - but that would have an effect upon the time table of my release. I told her that I was fine with five days and I am fine with it. I have worked with editors before and I have often needed only one or two days to turn over an edited manuscript. For me, writing the book is usually what takes the most time.

Assuming I can get the book back to them promptly then my pre-order should go live on April 19th. That is when all of those folks who were kind enough to actually nominate KELPIE DREAMS will receive their free advance copy and THAT is when I will REALLY need to have to hope for some strong early reviews. The plan is to have a good amount of strong early reviews in time for the book's official release date of May 3rd.

The judging committee said that KELPIE DREAMS was a "funny, exciting, romantic adventure with a complicated protagonist who you could really root for".

I'm going to write a bit more about the conversation and the release plans on my blog later today - but I am REALLY excited and impressed with how well organized the Kindle Scout and Kindle Press crew are and I am very excited to work with them again in the future. I am already working on a second book in my Kelpie series and I was very excited to find out that because I have already placed a book with Kindle Press that I would have the choice of either submitting to Kindle Press directly - once they've had a chance to see how Kelpie Dreams actually sells - or I could choose to run another Kindle Scout campaign.

That last bit of information was GREAT to find out.

Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
1 day left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
1 day left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
1 day left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
9 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
9 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
12 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
15 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
19 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
19 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
19 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
20 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
22 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
28 days left Facade by Alice Sabo

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you!


----------



## Mare

Brian Drake said:


> Hi, everybody. My book didn't get chosen but I wanted to thank you all for your votes, and I'll be releasing it on my own this weekend!


Sorry, Brian, I know the disappointment, but there's always next time. I learned a lot from the first time, and I'm getting ready to try again. Good luck on the release!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Steve Vernon said:


> I had a GREAT phone conversation with Megan, the program manager of Kindle Scout yesterday and things are moving along nicely for my novel, KELPIE DREAMS.
> 
> The book is currently with an editor. I will receive an edited draft by April 4th at the latest. I will then have five days to run through the edited copy of the manuscripts to make and/or approve any edits that have been made and/or suggested by the editor. Megan told me that I could have more time to go through the edited draft if I felt I needed it - but that would have an effect upon the time table of my release. I told her that I was fine with five days and I am fine with it. I have worked with editors before and I have often needed only one or two days to turn over an edited manuscript. For me, writing the book is usually what takes the most time.
> 
> Assuming I can get the book back to them promptly then my pre-order should go live on April 19th. That is when all of those folks who were kind enough to actually nominate KELPIE DREAMS will receive their free advance copy and THAT is when I will REALLY need to have to hope for some strong early reviews. The plan is to have a good amount of strong early reviews in time for the book's official release date of May 3rd.
> 
> The judging committee said that KELPIE DREAMS was a "funny, exciting, romantic adventure with a complicated protagonist who you could really root for".
> 
> I'm going to write a bit more about the conversation and the release plans on my blog later today - but I am REALLY excited and impressed with how well organized the Kindle Scout and Kindle Press crew are and I am very excited to work with them again in the future. I am already working on a second book in my Kelpie series and I was very excited to find out that because I have already placed a book with Kindle Press that I would have the choice of either submitting to Kindle Press directly - once they've had a chance to see how Kelpie Dreams actually sells - or I could choose to run another Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> That last bit of information was GREAT to find out.
> 
> Let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT The Second Sphere by Peter S. Banks
> 1 day left Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
> 1 day left The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
> 1 day left The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
> 9 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
> 9 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
> 12 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
> 15 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
> 19 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
> 19 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
> 19 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
> 20 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
> 22 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
> 28 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you!


 Awesome!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

AliceS said:



> It's up! Whew! My campaign started this morning...and nobody has looked at it yet.
> 
> I guess I need to start making a little noise.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who's shared their journey. It helped me prepare.
> 
> Here's my link. I'd appreciate any feedback!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/34O6AOJ4ER2XY


 Great premise! Nominated!


----------



## thesios

Voted for every book a few times


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station ‪#‎KindleScout‬ Update: Day 10.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-10/

Suck it, complacency. ;-)


----------



## thesios

I am still planning the Kindle Scout section of my site

All ur books are welcome to be it   I just need you asin numbers


----------



## AliceS

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Great premise! Nominated!


Thanks Leonard! I have you saved.


----------



## AliceS

thesios said:


> I am still planning the Kindle Scout section of my site
> 
> All ur books are welcome to be it  I just need you asin numbers


I don't think Scout gives ASIN #s. At least, I don't see any on my book. But they do have links, so I guess you can use those.


----------



## Bbates024

Yep no ASIN on kindle Scout. They won't assign one of those until it goes live on Amazon.


----------



## thesios

Yes I know there are no asin during nominations

Hopefully u get picked , but if not please remember me and I will add ur newly minted asin and your book in my site.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a great sleep last night. I feel fresh and revitalized. I wrote 3000 words on my new novel on Friday and 1000 yesterday. I want to put another 1000 words on the novel this morning before heading to work - so let's get on with the list, shall we?

Good luck to you, Peter S. Banks as you wait for the final decision on THE SECOND SPHERE.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Summer Love, Winter Tears by Carol Collins
LAST DAY LEFT The Creation: Let There Be Death by The Behrg
LAST DAY LEFT The Risk it Takes to Blossom by Tani Hanes
8 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
8 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
11 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
14 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
18 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
18 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
18 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
19 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
21 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
27 days left Facade by Alice Sabo

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

I haven't been in hot and trending yet, so I'm guessing I haven't done a great job on the cover/description. Or maybe people just don't like the premise at all. So I'll take that on board before releasing it and test it a lot more.


----------



## thesios

I got to pimp Amelia's Just one Kiss Thunferclap

===>>> http://thndr.me/ePTJqy <<<=====

I really hope second time thru the scout is the one


----------



## misstante

Does anyone know how to track the page views? I see them but there are several groups from Facebook that just link to the general site. I'd love to tell what's working best - my paid ad or my event or my home page. For what it's worth, I have a paid Twitter promotion that so far is not worth the money, and I created an 'event' and invited folks to it. And I've sent emails to my contacts asking them to vote and share my info. Printing bookmarks Monday (a little late on the draw but better late than never, hopefully) and that's it so far. May run a giveaway with another ebook my last week. And I"m going to try and figure out how to post my book cover at the bottom of my email like everyone seems to be able to do but me! Sooooo low tech! 
This is a great forum - so supportive and helpful. Thanks and good luck to all!
Ferris Robinson


----------



## AliceS

I didn't realize there was such a lag on reporting. I knew my first day had views, people told me so, but they didn't show up until today. Whew! It was a relief to finally see some numbers in there.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

misstante said:


> Does anyone know how to track the page views? I see them but there are several groups from Facebook that just link to the general site. I'd love to tell what's working best - my paid ad or my event or my home page. For what it's worth, I have a paid Twitter promotion that so far is not worth the money, and I created an 'event' and invited folks to it. And I've sent emails to my contacts asking them to vote and share my info. Printing bookmarks Monday (a little late on the draw but better late than never, hopefully) and that's it so far. May run a giveaway with another ebook my last week. And I"m going to try and figure out how to post my book cover at the bottom of my email like everyone seems to be able to do but me! Sooooo low tech!
> This is a great forum - so supportive and helpful. Thanks and good luck to all!
> Ferris Robinson


Ferris, on your own Kindle Scout page, click on "Your Campaign" at the top and then "View all Stats." That's how you can see your bar graph each day and, in the list below, see where all your traffic is coming from. I printed this report out each day so I could see incrementally how many came on a particular day from a particular KBoards page or a particular FB page. You have to watch it ongoing, because each day just shows the total of all the days up to that day. I was able to pinpoint the effect of several promotional activities I did, based on the source of the original viewer's jumping-off place.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> The judging committee said that KELPIE DREAMS was a "funny, exciting, romantic adventure with a complicated protagonist who you could really root for".
> 
> I'm going to write a bit more about the conversation and the release plans on my blog later today - but I am REALLY excited and impressed with how well organized the Kindle Scout and Kindle Press crew are and I am very excited to work with them again in the future.


Congrats, Steve. I enjoyed the blog post!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

misstante said:


> And I"m going to try and figure out how to post my book cover at the bottom of my email like everyone seems to be able to do but me! Sooooo low tech!
> Ferris Robinson


Ferris,

I had trouble figuring out the signature/covers thing, too, but once I got pointed in the right direction it was EASY: At the top menu. click on the "Authors" tab. One of the pull down menus is "Author Signature Tool", and that's all you need to add your covers (paste in the AISN for each, and it works!)

--Norman


----------



## Jack Wallen

You knew it was coming! Suicide Station #KindleScout Update: Day 11

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-11/


----------



## editorjmv

I was able to get a blurb from a prominent science fiction author. I added it to the original cover. It says: Joan's prose is always cool. Paul Cornell










Joan


----------



## Lexi Revellian

ADDavies said:


> I haven't been in hot and trending yet, so I'm guessing I haven't done a great job on the cover/description. Or maybe people just don't like the premise at all. So I'll take that on board before releasing it and test it a lot more.


H & T isn't everything. Though of course I've only read the start, your book looks good to me - intriguing blurb, well written, and the first chapters draw the reader in.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Hey all -- I've been following along, nominating authors, and prepping for my launch on Tuesday.

I cannot stress this enough -- Kindle Scout seems to select books that have a good premise, good writing, but equally good branding. Series books seem to be their bread and butter. Hot and Trending isn't all that necessary except it means you're gaining nominations which hopefully turn into reviews for launch. 

Best of luck to those in trenches.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so Joan Marie Verba writes Thunderbird novels. 

That is so cool.


----------



## editorjmv

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so Joan Marie Verba writes Thunderbird novels.
> 
> That is so cool.


Thanks, Steve! I had fun writing them.

Joan


----------



## Lexi Revellian

KGGiarratano said:


> I cannot stress this enough -- Kindle Scout seems to select books that have a good premise, good writing, but equally good branding. Series books seem to be their bread and butter. Hot and Trending isn't all that necessary except it means you're gaining nominations which hopefully turn into reviews for launch.


I'd add that a good cover is important.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow. We've had a big-time shake-up on the list as THREE people leap out into the void to await the judgement of the Gods of Kindle Scout.

(drum roll)

Best of luck to SUMMER LOVE, WINTER TEARS by Carol Collins; THE CREATION: LET THERE BE DEATH by The Behrg; and THE RISK IT TAKES TO BLOSSOM by Tani Hanes.

Behold - the Oxfordian semi-colon.


Now let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

7 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
7 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
10 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
13 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
17 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
17 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
17 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
18 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
20 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
26 days left Facade by Alice Sabo

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Two nominations opened up for me and they landed on:

7 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
7 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe

Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station #KindleScout Update: Day 12 (on the matter and subject of LOVE).

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-12/


----------



## KGGiarratano

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'd add that a good cover is important.


Absolutely.


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'd add that a good cover is important.


Received my free copy of your book! Congrats again!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Jeanne McNamee said:


> Received my free copy of your book! Congrats again!


Thank you! I have a copy too, because I took Cindy's excellent advice to nominate one's own book at the last minute.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got the day off today. I had a little leave left and I took it to give me time to tell some stories at an event going on tonight here in Halifax. The local homeless housing society has asked me to come and tell a few stories at an event being put on at their largest apartment complex that they set up to give housing for families who find themselves out of doors.

This is a special event to me - although I have not let on to the organizers just how special it really is. You see, about twenty-five years ago, shortly following a divorce, I decided that I needed to do something different to shake up my existence. I was too broke to buy myself a sports car and besides, I did not know how to drive. I was also just a little too old AND too broke to attract too many young shapely cheerleaders. No sir, that just wasn't happening either. So I decided to go on the road and I took a job planting trees out in British Columbia - maybe 3000 miles away from Nova Scotia. I had talked to quite a few folks who had made an awful lot of money planting trees and I figured that if I get myself out there I was going home with a backpack full of money. So I got in behind of my thumb and poked it out into the wind and hitchhiked across country to work for about a month in the British Columbia high north, up in the Rockies. The only fly in my ointment was that I totally sucked as a tree planter. I mean Johnny Appleseed looked down from storyteller heaven and said something along the lines of "My golly, but you sure stink, buddy."

So I gave it up as a bad idea. I dropped my gear right in the middle of the planting grounds and called my foreman several names that I cannot print within this forum without resorting to such colorful punctuation as #&@%!!!

You have to understand that I was a little steamed at the time.

So I had come to British Columbia with about $35.00 in my pocket and I headed back home with about $9.00 in my pocket.

No word of a lie.

I got back to Halifax and I had nowhere to stay. I had been sharing a house with a half a dozen university students but the lease had slid and the house was being renovated and the only fellow left to keep an eye on the house was a very privileged fellow - and the only tenant in the house whom I hadn't been able to really get along with. He and I never fought, you understand - but we never did really ever learn how to tolerate each other. Just the same, I had a few months left to the lease - even though I wasn't paying anything on account of the house was being renovated.

So I took a chance and I pitched my tent in the backyard. I stayed there the whole summer and I worked every day at every single stinking little casual job I could find. The local Salvation Army had a work hall where I would go and odds are receive a ticket to go and work as a casual laborer. I chopped wood and broke ice and painted houses and raked leaves and moved furniture and cleaned a church and did whatever rotten stinking job the work hall boss handed me. At the same time I had my name in at three different employment agencies and found occasional work through them. I also checked the job boards at the university that I had been attending previously.

Every day I came home fully expecting to find my tent and sleeping gone, but thankfully that never happened. Nobody stole it and the young fellow minding the house either grew a heart or just lacked enough of a backbone to try and antagonize me by trying to rid me of my only belongings. It did not help that I had discovered an unlocked swing window in the basement and I swung in every morning to shower and use the toilet. I usually got out before he woke up but a few times he caught me and he always asked me "I don't suppose you'd tell me how you are getting in here." but I just let him wonder. If he didn't want to get up early enough to see how I was doing it, I was not going to enlighten him.

Understand that I am not bragging here. I hated the fact that I had to resort to such tactics but I had to keep myself clean enough for certain jobs.

Well, by September I had managed to scrimp enough to rent a two room bachelorette in a local rooming house that was known as "The Bucket of Blood". I'm not kidding about that nickname. It seems that a tenant was killed there many years ago and the nickname had stuck. There was a shared kitchen and a shared bathroom and I had a living room and a bedroom and my own refrigerator and that was enough to keep me off of the street.

It had been a near-run thing.

If my tent had gone missing or if I had come down with a cold or a flu or if I hadn't been able to make enough money to pay the deposit to rent the room I might just as easily have fallen through the cracks. I was as close to being a bum as I ever wanted to be. I learned a heck of a lot from that experience but I still remember how close I had come. I remember walking the streets of Halifax on the weekends with a hockey bag over my shoulder picking up enough bottles to give me just enough money to put a jug of milk and a loaf of bread and a couple of tins of beans and a package of wieners in my fridge. I can still see the sight of "normal folks" stepping across to the other side of the street to avoid me coming with that big old hockey bag full of empty beer and pop bottles.

We are all that close to the edge. A missed paycheck or two can shove any of us over. I was lucky enough to not fall too far but by golly it was a near run thing - so I am happy to get this opportunity to meet some folks who have walked that road and are just stepping up from it.

Now let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
6 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
9 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
12 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
16 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
16 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
16 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
17 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
19 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
25 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
25 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## misstante

This may be a dumb question, but so far my dumb questions have been addressed kindly and answered here on this thread. Thank you! Where can I find info on a banner ad? Not sure what to do with it or how to get one. I tried to search this thread, but no luck. Thank you! Ferris Robinson "Making Arrangements"


----------



## Chariss K. Walker

I have a noir crime book, Purple Kitty, A Serena McKay Novel, listed in a Kindle Scout campaign right now. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/17BL0SJ9486LF
In hopes it will prepare other authors, I'm also daily blogging about my complete 30 day experience here: https://charisskwalkerauthor.wordpress.com/2016/03/19/my-adventure-with-kindle-scout


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hi Chariss.

Welcome to kboards. Hope you hang around and get friendly. I've put your purple kitty on the kboards list.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve, that's a great story. Have you thought of writing a novel?


----------



## Jack Wallen

Steve Vernon said:


> If my tent had gone missing or if I had come down with a cold or a flu or if I hadn't been able to make enough money to pay the deposit to rent the room I might just as easily have fallen through the cracks. I was as close to being a bum as I ever wanted to be. I learned a heck of a lot from that experience but I still remember how close I had come. I remember walking the streets of Halifax on the weekends with a hockey bag over my shoulder picking up enough bottles to give me just enough money to put a jug of milk and a loaf of bread and a couple of tins of beans and a package of wieners in my fridge. I can still see the sight of "normal folks" stepping across to the other side of the street to avoid me coming with that big old hockey bag full of empty beer and pop bottles.
> 
> We are all that close to the edge. A missed paycheck or two can shove any of us over. I was lucky enough to not fall too far but by golly it was a near run thing - so I am happy to get this opportunity to meet some folks who have walked that road and are just stepping up from it.


Wow! Thank you for sharing that story, Steve. I'm very glad everything came together for you. I applaud your perseverance.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station ‪#‎KindleScout‬ Update: Week 2 wrap up on the Jack Verse!

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-week-2/


----------



## AliceS

I've played the Starving Artist since college, so I know what you mean. If I didn't have great family support and a father who taught me how to budget to the penny, I could have been in a lot of trouble. So I know exactly what you mean. I have to say that my dribble of income from writing is more consistent than that from painting ever was.

Thanks for all your work on the forum, Steve! I'm so glad you've stuck around to give us the lists every day.


----------



## thesios

U been on top of the world since day one ! ! !



Jack Wallen said:


> Suicide Station ‪#‎KindleScout‬ Update: Week 2 wrap up on the Jack Verse!
> 
> http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-week-2/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> Steve, that's a great story. Have you thought of writing a novel?





Jack Wallen said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing that story, Steve. I'm very glad everything came together for you. I applaud your perseverance.
> 
> A tendency towards mule-stubborn runs long in our family history.





AliceS said:


> I've played the Starving Artist since college, so I know what you mean. If I didn't have great family support and a father who taught me how to budget to the penny, I could have been in a lot of trouble. So I know exactly what you mean. I have to say that my dribble of income from writing is more consistent than that from painting ever was.
> 
> Thanks for all your work on the forum, Steve! I'm so glad you've stuck around to give us the lists every day.


Oh yes - one of the ways I used to earn money was life-modelling for the local art college. Most of the painters I knew had day jobs or rich life-partners. It is the Van Gogh syndrome, I guess.


----------



## geronl

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'd add that a good cover is important.


I got my free copy today!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

geronl said:


> I got my free copy today!


Woop woop! I hope you like the story, geronl - but at least if you don't, you won't have paid for it...


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Chariss K. Walker said:


> I have a noir crime book, Purple Kitty, A Serena McKay Novel, listed in a Kindle Scout campaign right now. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/17BL0SJ9486LF
> In hopes it will prepare other authors, I'm also daily blogging about my complete 30 day experience here: https://charisskwalkerauthor.wordpress.com/2016/03/19/my-adventure-with-kindle-scout


Good luck with your book, Chariss. Love me some noir, so will check it out!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

AliceS said:


> I've played the Starving Artist since college, so I know what you mean. If I didn't have great family support and a father who taught me how to budget to the penny, I could have been in a lot of trouble. So I know exactly what you mean. I have to say that my dribble of income from writing is more consistent than that from painting ever was.
> 
> Thanks for all your work on the forum, Steve! I'm so glad you've stuck around to give us the lists every day.


I agree with Alice! Very moving post, Steve--glad to have you here inspiring us!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

*It's all in the timing....*

Well, at least that's how it seems! Strangely, a lot of projects I'd had in progress have all come together at the same time, alongside my Kindle Scout campaign. Today I had a signed limited edition announced http://www.cemeterydance.com/page/CDP/PROD/prentiss05; and two other eBooks that have been in limbo for 6 months are finally getting posted to retail sites....but like, all within the same day, when I wanted to spread things out over this loooooong 30 days--ha!

Also did a guest blog at another writer's site, which seems to have given me a boost (though I'll know more when the stats post tomorrow): http://huntershea.com/2016/03/21/an-odd-path-to-publication-guest-post-by-norman-prentiss/

Anybody else having luck with different strategies (and maybe some advice for getting the timing right)?


----------



## BBGriffith

Steve Vernon said:


> We are all that close to the edge. A missed paycheck or two can shove any of us over. I was lucky enough to not fall too far but by golly it was a near run thing - so I am happy to get this opportunity to meet some folks who have walked that road and are just stepping up from it.


Great post Steve. I hope the rest of Writer's Cafe meanders in to this thread to see it.


----------



## RJ Crayton

Well, hello all. I've heard good things about the group and been lurking a bit, but there are so many posts, it's hard to find all the great advice.

My campaign is set to give live on Thursday (3/24). Anyone have any tips on getting off to a good start?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Welcome to kboards, RJ Crayton. If you want some tips on Kindle Scout make sure you take the time to read through this entire thread. You might also want to check out my blog series - THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT - which you find at my blog page. I've created a separate section for that - and you find a link to my blog in my signature at the bottom of this entry.

Now let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
5 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
8 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
11 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
15 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
15 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
15 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
16 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
18 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
24 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
24 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cassidy

Just filled up my nominations again. Hard at work on book 2 to Forest of Demons. It's been difficult because I'm in the process of buying a home for the first time. I didn't realise how stressful the process can be! The last couple of days have been spent on the phone, responding to emails and photocopying and posting stuff. I hope to get some writing done tonight, and maybe a blog post about my Kindle Scout experience.


----------



## Beatriz

Anya Monroe said:


> I had a book in Kindle Scout and while it remained *hot* throughout the campaign, it wasn't awarded a contract. I had never published before I applied, although I had spent a long time with an agent hoping for a book deal. After the rejection from Scout I had this realization that I was tired of waiting for other people to make my dreams come true. I can't say I haven't looked back- doing this on my own is freaking hard! The hand holding that would have come with a contract is appealing on the days when I'm fumbling with organizing promo and trying to figure out what sort of book cover is appealing.
> 
> Still, I am so glad I went for Scout. It helped me see that I had options and control. Honestly, not getting accepted changed my life. I have now published seven of the novels I sat on while waiting for someone to pick me.
> 
> Though some may say it's cheesy, I think it's true: "The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams." <3


very well said but I still don't understand how this scout business works. it sounds very complicated to me.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station Kindle Scout Update: Day 14. On perpetual motion and Prometheus.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-14/


----------



## RJ Crayton

Steve Vernon said:


> Welcome to kboards, RJ Crayton. If you want some tips on Kindle Scout make sure you take the time to read through this entire thread. You might also want to check out my blog series - THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT - which you find at my blog page. I've created a separate section for that - and you find a link to my blog in my signature at the bottom of this entry.


Thanks. I'll check out your blog series.


----------



## RJ Crayton

I had a quick question. I've gone through a bunch of the post but didn't find the answer. While some people mentioned posting their Scout campaign links in Goodreads groups, I didn't see any mentions of creating a Goodreads Page for the book.

Does anyone know have thoughts on whether or not it's a good idea to create a Goodreads Page for your Kindle Scout book? If I were just publishing it myself, I'd create the page prior to the book going out. And if I created it now, I'd mention the Kindle Scout campaign in the description. Generally, I think it's nice for people who come across the other books to see the new cover when they check your author page.  However, I don't know if Kindle Press frowns upon you creating a Goodreads book page during the campaign, especially if they make changes to your book if selected. Once a Goodreads page goes up, there's no way to get rid of it (you can only add a new edition).

Most of the books I checked with active campaigns didn't have a Goodreads page, so I'm leaning towards not. But, was curious what other people thought.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Hmm, an interesting question. It never occurred to me to make a GoodReads page for my book while my Scout campaign was live. Or to make one before my book was published for that matter. (I'm not sure how much extra visibility it would actually give you...?) 

But I assume Amazon must automatically populate the books published through them into GoodReads because after I published my book through KDP, I went to GoodReads to create a page for it and discovered it was already there and even had a review already! (One of my beta readers but still!  )


----------



## JR.

It would have been made by the person who made the review, presumably. This happened with my second novella and just this month I had to get Goodreads to link it with my account. I might look into setting up a page for my Scout book... later...


----------



## Steve Vernon

As far as I understand it you CANNOT make a page for your Scout book on Goodreads. You cannot set up a Goodreads page for a book that isn't listed for sale and/or for preorder.

What you CAN do is contact your Goodreads followers OR write upon a Goodreads blog that you are keeping OR announce your Kindle Scout Campaign in some of the Goodreads groups if you are a member of them.

However, I didn't think to do any of that with Goodreads beyond mentioning it in a couple of small Goodreads reading groups.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Easter weekend is coming up. I work an evening shift tonight, then get Good Friday off, then work a day shift on Saturday, then get Easter Sunday off, then work an evening shift on Monday.

Whee.

Now let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
4 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
7 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
10 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
14 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
14 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
14 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
15 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
17 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
23 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
23 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
29 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

JR. said:


> It would have been made by the person who made the review, presumably.


That's what I thought too but when I checked with her, she said the page was already there when she went to do her review. 
(And, on a side note, she disclosed that she was a beta reader and a friend and the review is only up on Goodreads, not Amazon  )



Steve Vernon said:


> As far as I understand it you CANNOT make a page for your Scout book on Goodreads. You cannot set up a Goodreads page for a book that isn't listed for sale and/or for preorder.


I don't know anything about GoodReads and Scout specifically but you can create a GoodReads page for a book that isn't published yet. I created a page for the second book in my series even though it has no cover, no release date and is nowhere near ready for pre-order (I've only written about 10,000 words  I just put it up so people who read the first one and liked it could see there's another one coming and add it to their to-reads). I have also put books on my own to-read shelf that appear to have been added by enthusiastic fans after an author said they were thinking/planning/hoping/dreaming about one day writing the book


----------



## Steve Vernon

MelanieCellier said:


> I don't know anything about GoodReads and Scout specifically but you can create a GoodReads page for a book that isn't published yet. I created a page for the second book in my series even though it has no cover, no release date and is nowhere near ready for pre-order (I've only written about 10,000 words  I just put it up so people who read the first one and liked it could see there's another one coming and add it to their to-reads). I have also put books on my own to-read shelf that appear to have been added by enthusiastic fans after an author said they were thinking/planning/hoping/dreaming about one day writing the book


Son of a gun.

I did not know that.

See - THIS is why I hang out on kboards.


----------



## RJ Crayton

MelanieCellier said:


> Hmm, an interesting question. It never occurred to me to make a GoodReads page for my book while my Scout campaign was live. Or to make one before my book was published for that matter. (I'm not sure how much extra visibility it would actually give you...?)
> 
> But I assume Amazon must automatically populate the books published through them into GoodReads because after I published my book through KDP, I went to GoodReads to create a page for it and discovered it was already there and even had a review already! (One of my beta readers but still!  )


Thanks for your thoughts. I've had a book appear on Goodreads with a review shortly after I published it, too. I think Amazon will auto populate the fields if a customer wants to review a book just after they bought/read it, but I'm not sure. I don't actually have my Amazon and Goodreads accounts connected. And while I don't know that Goodreads gives that much extra visibility, someone told me a while ago to create my Goodreads page as soon as possible. But, it's not clear that will help with that. So, I'll just leave it without a Goodreads page.


----------



## RJ Crayton

Forgot to add, my Scout campaign launched today:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/17U6DZP8FHMSK


----------



## thesios

welcome for the ride 

yes u can add it Hi

I just created a new page for Just One Kiss https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/29610628-just-one-kiss

Dont forget to vote and vote often https://amzon.me/onekiss


----------



## Mare

I just filled my three slots back up again! 

I hope to get my book submitted by the afternoon.


----------



## AliceS

Last night I got a little panicky. Low view #s and only 12 hrs in Hot and Trending...but then I got such a lovely email. A stranger emailed to tell me how much he loved my sample on KS and that if he could have, he'd have bought it right then. He went on to say more flattering things. It really made my day. 

I may be in a special niche that won't get a lot of attention. I'd hate to fail because I didn't put up a proper campaign. But I don't have a lot of reach. That's the main reason why I was going for Scout. I'm a seriously introverted, cash-strapped writer. If I knew how to get my books in front of thousands of eyes, I'd be doing it! Sigh. Sorry. Just figured I could vent to you guys.  Now back to work on my next book.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

AliceS said:


> Last night I got a little panicky. Low view #s and only 12 hrs in Hot and Trending...but then I got such a lovely email. A stranger emailed to tell me how much he loved my sample on KS and that if he could have, he'd have bought it right then. He went on to say more flattering things. It really made my day.
> 
> I may be in a special niche that won't get a lot of attention. I'd hate to fail because I didn't put up a proper campaign. But I don't have a lot of reach. That's the main reason why I was going for Scout. I'm a seriously introverted, cash-strapped writer. If I knew how to get my books in front of thousands of eyes, I'd be doing it! Sigh. Sorry. Just figured I could vent to you guys. Now back to work on my next book.


Alice, you've won a fan for life, and that's awesome!


----------



## AliceS

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Alice, you've won a fan for life, and that's awesome!


I know! It made me all giggly.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station #KindleScout Update: Day 15

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-15/

I mention a really cool tool that can help make twitter promo a bit easier.


----------



## Jim Nelson

I've been blogging a bit about Bridge Daughter since starting my campaign: http://j-nelson.net/topics/books/bridge-daughter/

I'm glad to have discovered this thread on the board, but wish I'd come here earlier. Definitely been a learning process, going through my Kindle Scout campaign!

-- Jim


----------



## Mare

AliceS said:


> Last night I got a little panicky. Low view #s and only 12 hrs in Hot and Trending...but then I got such a lovely email. A stranger emailed to tell me how much he loved my sample on KS and that if he could have, he'd have bought it right then. He went on to say more flattering things. It really made my day.
> 
> I may be in a special niche that won't get a lot of attention. I'd hate to fail because I didn't put up a proper campaign. But I don't have a lot of reach. That's the main reason why I was going for Scout. I'm a seriously introverted, cash-strapped writer. If I knew how to get my books in front of thousands of eyes, I'd be doing it! Sigh. Sorry. Just figured I could vent to you guys. Now back to work on my next book.


Alice, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a contract with KS. Have you done a free promotion with Amazon? 
I just finished one, and I had 4,223 downloads in four days. I sold a several of my short stories, about fifteen. And now that is over I've had a tremendous surge in pages read.
I'm working on submitting my new novel to KS this afternoon-almost there!

Good luck!


----------



## AliceS

Mare said:


> Alice, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get a contract with KS. Have you done a free promotion with Amazon?
> I just finished one, and I had 4,223 downloads in four days. I sold a several of my short stories, about fifteen. And now that is over I've had a tremendous surge in pages read.
> I'm working on submitting my new novel to KS this afternoon-almost there!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. Good luck to you too!

I did a free promotion in Feb. I should have planned it to coincide with the Scout campaign, I think. I had good downloads, but my KENPS went way up. I thought I'd finally got a toehold, but it was short-lived. They've bottomed out now and I'm not sure if I should do ads for them at the same time as marketing KS.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Wow, the middle part of the campaign is tough! The first couple of weeks seemed so elegantly simple compared to now. You reach a state of saturation with your fanbase and their followers have reached saturation...and you have to start getting even more clever with your promotion. Time to break out another round of ads, I believe.

Must. Keep. Pushing!


----------



## Mare

My first book didn't get a contract, but I did get some good exposure. The campaign was well worth it. I stayed in Hot & Trending almost the whole time, so that doesn't mean a contract. If I get accepted for another campaign, I'm not going to pester everybody I know about it.


----------



## TheBehrg

Mare said:


> My first book didn't get a contract, but I did get some good exposure. The campaign was well worth it. I stayed in Hot & Trending almost the whole time, so that doesn't mean a contract. If I get accepted for another campaign, I'm not going to pester everybody I know about it.


It's funny how the attitude changes the second go-around! With my second campaign I did one or two blogposts, one shout out to my mailing list, and a couple mentions on Facebook. Nowhere near the time or effort I put into my first campaign (though the results of H&T trending time reflected that).


----------



## Mare

TheBehrg said:


> It's funny how the attitude changes the second go-around! With my second campaign I did one or two blogposts, one shout out to my mailing list, and a couple mentions on Facebook. Nowhere near the time or effort I put into my first campaign (though the results of H&T trending time reflected that).


Hmm, just what I'm thinking. I thought I'd use the month of waiting to get the print book formatted and ready to go to several book signings I already have scheduled.


----------



## Jim Nelson

Jack Wallen said:


> Wow, the middle part of the campaign is tough! The first couple of weeks seemed so elegantly simple compared to now. You reach a state of saturation with your fanbase and their followers have reached saturation...and you have to start getting even more clever with your promotion.


That's exactly what I'm going through at the moment. It feels like falling off a cliff. Like you said, pushing forward is the only move...


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's been a good morning. I was up at 5am feeling mostly refreshed. I wrote 1700 words in the new manuscript over the first couple of hours - a really solid-feeling chapter. Then I brewed some coffee and cooked up a pan full of good maple bacon and fried me up some pancakes. I used baking powder, so they came almost with a nice solid biscuit-like texture. Usually I don't bother with the baking powder. My wife prefers flatter and less biscuit-like - but this morning I felt like something solid - so I went and did it. She never complains about waking up to fresh breakfast anyway.

In another half an hour I have got to go and grab a bus to work. I work until four o'clock today and then I'm home for the evening. I will probably kick back tonight and watch a few episodes of Game of Thrones. I bought my wife Season 5 for her birthday gift, and yesterday we started with Season 1 and we are going to work our way right on up to Season 5.

I also bought her the Hobbit trilogy. I am less hopeful about that. We saw the first movie and it bored the pants off of us, but we LOVE the original Lord of the Rings trilogy and have always known that sooner or later we would have to see it straight through.

Sorry that Kindle Scout didn't bite for you, Peter.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
2 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
5 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
8 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
12 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
12 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
12 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
13 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
13 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
15 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
21 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
21 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
27 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
27 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Hi Everyone-

I've just had my novel start its Kindle Scout campaign, and had a question about using business cards to promote a campaign. Sorry if the question has already been answered; I couldn't find the discussion. Several past and present Scouters recommend having a bunch printed and handed out, but that seems like it would be barely effective, if at all. I know every nomination is important, but handing cards to strangers (or leaving them in strange places) seems more like a mostly miss proposition, rather than a hit or miss. First, you'd have to give the card to someone who actually reads. Second, they would have to be interested in the type of book you wrote (or at the very least, not hate that genre.) Third, they would have to have an amazon account, and fourth and most important, they would have to make an effort to nominate the book of a complete stranger who they owe nothing.

In short, for those who've tried the business card approach, does it actually work? And if so, how can you tell?

Maybe I'm just bad at self promotion in general, but the thought of approaching people to annoy them with something they didn't ask for and are probably reluctant to accept seems a bit pushy. (On the other hand, maybe to be successful at this you have to be pushy.) I could try the trick of leaving cards here and there, but that just seems like littering. I can well imagine they would end up in the trash by the end of the day, if not sooner.

Thanks for any insight about this.

Here's my Kindle Scout link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW

Mark


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station #KindleScout Update: Day 16 Middle Child Syndrome.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-16/

Fight back the gray!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Mark.

Being an author who is fairly well known in my own area of Nova Scotia - although less well-known anywhere else - I am often asked to read and/or talk and/or tell stories at local public events. Earlier this week I spoke at a men's homeless shelter. Later in May I am going to speak at a workshop being put on by myself and the editor in chief of a local publishing company. We will be talking about the various ways that a person can publish their manuscript - basically an indie versus traditional discussion. We expect a crowd of about forty or fifty folks. It is being held at our local Writers Federation.

I would NOT have considered handing out my card to someone at the shelter. They have got enough on their minds without me asking favors of them.

HOWEVER, if I was running a campaign next month I might very well hand out a business card with nomination information at the workshop - just because the people attending that workshop are writers and readers and folks who want to learn about the industry. These are people with a vested interest, people who actually paid money to come and hear me talk.

So you have to pick your targets wisely.

You might hand them out at work to folks who ask you about your writing, especially if you have worked their a while.

You might hand them out to your relatives, making it easier for them to help you out with a nomination. Heck, they might very well be honestly interested in what you have come up with.

It is a call you have to make.

Would I hand it out to a total stranger?

Probably not - unless, as I said, the situation lent itself to such an exchange.

How can you tell it works?

I can't really think of how you could easily tell if it worked or not.

In my opinion - at this point of the game - I probably would not bother printing up cards unless you had a LOT of people in mind.

I'd save my money if I were you. Find free ways to support your campaign. And remember, at the end of the game it REALLY isn't all about those orange H&T bars on your Kindle Scout Campaign page. The gods of Kindle Scout want a good salable novel in a good salable genre, hopefully with an author who has already established a good salable sales history.

But even then - you ALWAYS have got a shot.

Good luck and have fun. I'm putting you on the list.


PS: Here's a look at the business I do carry in my wallet. I've got a QR link to Kobo, just because I mostly hand these out in Canada, a Kobo-friendly country.


----------



## RJ Crayton

Mark Wakely said:


> Hi Everyone-
> Several past and present Scouters recommend having a bunch printed and handed out, but that seems like it would be barely effective, if at all. I know every nomination is important, but handing cards to strangers (or leaving them in strange places) seems more like a mostly miss proposition, rather than a hit or miss. First, you'd have to give the card to someone who actually reads. Second, they would have to be interested in the type of book you wrote (or at the very least, not hate that genre.) Third, they would have to have an amazon account, and fourth and most important, they would have to make an effort to nominate the book of a complete stranger who they owe nothing.


Mark, I'm fairly new to this, but if you're not into business cards, then I'd let it go. I've been looking for ideas on how to promote my scout campaign and I've not seen the business card suggestion. If it's worked for some people, yay. But, I think the things you point out as problems -- them getting lost, the idea of them having to retype this long link, them ending up as trash--are legitimate concerns. Steve Vernon did a monthlong blog series, 30 Days of Kindle Scout, and on day 9, he mentioned the problem with bit.ly shorteners: https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/12/kelpie-scout-kindle-campaign-day-9/. They don't often register as views for your page. I would imagine, if you were using a business card, you'd use a shortened link, and you'd miss a lot of views.

Martin Crosbie wrote a post about his Kindle Scout campaign, and he mentioned a few strategies. http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/10/13/my-kindle-scout-adventure-part-1/

So check out those series if you're looking for other ideas.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Steve Vernon said:


> I'd save my money if I were you. Find free ways to support your campaign. And remember, at the end of the game it REALLY isn't all about those orange H&T bars on your Kindle Scout Campaign page. The gods of Kindle Scout want a good salable novel in a good salable genre, hopefully with an author who has already established a good salable sales history.


So true. I keep having to remind myself of this. In the end, it boils down to whether or not you've written a damn good book...one that Amazon can market and sell. If not, it doesn't matter if you get the entire population of Denmark to click Nominate Me. This is no different than submitting to one of the big 6/5/4/3/2/1 publishers. If they can't sell it, they don't want it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey R.J.& Mark -

I've since found out the bit.ly shorteners aren't NECESSARILY a problem with Kindle Scout campaigns. For example, the HeadTalker campaign got me a LOT of views - but they showed up as coming from Twitter and Facebook, because most of my Headtalker supporters were operating on Facebook and Twitter. I did get a LOT of views on the day my HeadTalker went live, just not so many nominations - therefore not so many H&T.

So it isn't a problem, necessarily, it just wasn't as effective as I would have liked it to be.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Thanks, Steve. I wasn't convinced that business cards were all that helpful for a Scout promotion, although your card is terrific. I could see having one that called attention to your entire body of work rather than just a single, short-lived campaign. That gives them a much longer life span and worth printing in quantity.

I think I'll forego the business card idea for my Scout campaign and focus on other venues.

Thanks again for your sage advice and sharing your experience.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## thesios

You have your first sale

What I would is , send him/her a arc copy and ask for a review when its published



AliceS said:


> Last night I got a little panicky. Low view #s and only 12 hrs in Hot and Trending...but then I got such a lovely email. A stranger emailed to tell me how much he loved my sample on KS and that if he could have, he'd have bought it right then. He went on to say more flattering things. It really made my day.
> 
> I may be in a special niche that won't get a lot of attention. I'd hate to fail because I didn't put up a proper campaign. But I don't have a lot of reach. That's the main reason why I was going for Scout. I'm a seriously introverted, cash-strapped writer. If I knew how to get my books in front of thousands of eyes, I'd be doing it! Sigh. Sorry. Just figured I could vent to you guys. Now back to work on my next book.


----------



## AliceS

thesios said:


> You have your first sale
> 
> What I would is , send him/her a arc copy and ask for a review when its published


If KS picks it up they will. If not, I might do that.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Jack Wallen said:


> So true. I keep having to remind myself of this. In the end, it boils down to whether or not you've written a damn good book...one that Amazon can market and sell. If not, it doesn't matter if you get the entire population of Denmark to click Nominate Me. This is no different than submitting to one of the big 6/5/4/3/2/1 publishers. If they can't sell it, they don't want it.


Interesting observation. Maybe Hot & Trending isn't as essential as assumed. That's confusing since it's structured as a popularity contest, yet reassuring if you're convinced you've written a "worthy" book no matter how many nominations you receive.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Mark Wakely said:


> Interesting observation. Maybe Hot & Trending isn't as essential as assumed. That's confusing since it's structured as a popularity contest, yet reassuring if you're convinced you've written a "worthy" book no matter how many nominations you receive.


And perhaps there's consolation for those of us who are debut authors of non-genre books that a following and a backlist are part of what they're looking for, too. My reviews attest to mine being a worthy book, and my stats were awesome. Kindle Press didn't want me, though. :-(


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Re: Business Cards

I have some gorgeous textured ones from Vista Print that are generic for my book and its website, with the cover image on one side and a brief quote and the subtitle and the website (easy - RosetteBook.com ) on the other. People have responded to the business cards very positively. They are just nice to hold!  Granted, I gave them out to friends and acquaintances when I was talking about the book already. I wouldn't leave big stacks in businesses, I don't think.  But they cost me just six cents apiece. I think they help people remember that they told me they were going to look up the book.


----------



## petersamuelbanks

So, I didn't get selected. Certainly disappointed, but not sad. This is my first novel. Well, at least that I'm trying to get published. Learned a lot from the experience and very glad to have found this community. I'll be lurking around here somewhere and I will definitely be self-publishing in the near future. 

Best of luck to everyone who's waiting to hear or is in the middle of a campaign!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## AliceS

petersamuelbanks said:


> So, I didn't get selected. Certainly disappointed, but not sad. This is my first novel. Well, at least that I'm trying to get published. Learned a lot from the experience and very glad to have found this community. I'll be lurking around here somewhere and I will definitely be self-publishing in the near future.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who's waiting to hear or is in the middle of a campaign!


Sorry to hear, Pete. Best of luck to you, too!


----------



## Mark Wakely

petersamuelbanks said:


> So, I didn't get selected. Certainly disappointed, but not sad. This is my first novel. Well, at least that I'm trying to get published. Learned a lot from the experience and very glad to have found this community. I'll be lurking around here somewhere and I will definitely be self-publishing in the near future.


Sorry to hear it as well. Let us know when your book is available and post a link.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Mare

I got an email letting me know my book had been scheduled for a campaign. It starts on March 27. My first book didn't get a contract and this one probably won't either, but I did get some good exposure from it. I think it's worth bothering with.

Nothing to lose.


----------



## misstante

Mark Wakely said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> I've just had my novel start its Kindle Scout campaign, and had a question about using business cards to promote a campaign. Sorry if the question has already been answered; I couldn't find the discussion. Several past and present Scouters recommend having a bunch printed and handed out, but that seems like it would be barely effective, if at all. I know every nomination is important, but handing cards to strangers (or leaving them in strange places) seems more like a mostly miss proposition, rather than a hit or miss. First, you'd have to give the card to someone who actually reads. Second, they would have to be interested in the type of book you wrote (or at the very least, not hate that genre.) Third, they would have to have an amazon account, and fourth and most important, they would have to make an effort to nominate the book of a complete stranger who they owe nothing.
> 
> In short, for those who've tried the business card approach, does it actually work? And if so, how can you tell?
> 
> Maybe I'm just bad at self promotion in general, but the thought of approaching people to annoy them with something they didn't ask for and are probably reluctant to accept seems a bit pushy. (On the other hand, maybe to be successful at this you have to be pushy.) I could try the trick of leaving cards here and there, but that just seems like littering. I can well imagine they would end up in the trash by the end of the day, if not sooner.
> 
> Thanks for any insight about this.
> 
> Here's my Kindle Scout link:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW
> 
> Mark
> This is my first campaign, so I really appreciate this forum! I printed up book marks with the artwork from my book cover on it and am putting them out in my community - (shop where my sister works,my library branch, restaurant where I'm a regular, vet, etc. - mostly places where people who work there know me) but who knows if it's working at all. I've been active (obnoxious!) on Facebook and have done a few ads, but don't think they've made much of a difference. Asking folks to vote and spread the word has been the best I think - I'm trying to figure out a banner ad now. What the heck is that? Good luck with your campaign!
> Ferris


----------



## Steve Vernon

WHOOPS - I modified my last list, instead of quoting and updating it.

Here it is in the proper place.

It's been a good morning. I was up at 5am feeling mostly refreshed. I wrote 1700 words in the new manuscript over the first couple of hours - a really solid-feeling chapter. Then I brewed some coffee and cooked up a pan full of good maple bacon and fried me up some pancakes. I used baking powder, so they came almost with a nice solid biscuit-like texture. Usually I don't bother with the baking powder. My wife prefers flatter and less biscuit-like - but this morning I felt like something solid - so I went and did it. She never complains about waking up to fresh breakfast anyway.

In another half an hour I have got to go and grab a bus to work. I work until four o'clock today and then I'm home for the evening. I will probably kick back tonight and watch a few episodes of Game of Thrones. I bought my wife Season 5 for her birthday gift, and yesterday we started with Season 1 and we are going to work our way right on up to Season 5.

I also bought her the Hobbit trilogy. I am less hopeful about that. We saw the first movie and it bored the pants off of us, but we LOVE the original Lord of the Rings trilogy and have always known that sooner or later we would have to see it straight through.

Sorry that Kindle Scout didn't bite for you, Peter.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
2 days left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
5 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
8 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
12 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
12 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
12 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
13 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
13 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
15 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
21 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
21 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
27 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
27 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> ... I will probably kick back tonight and watch a few episodes of Game of Thrones. I bought my wife Season 5 for her birthday gift...


I received the bluray discs of season 5 last week and can't wait to get into it! Are you just starting the series now, or have you already watched the earlier seasons? It is awesome! Have fun.


----------



## thesios

I sent an email too teh scout with an inquiry on arc copies

Are there any constraints on distributing arcs to my street team and for reviews from been posted ?


----------



## Jim Nelson

Thank you Steve for including "Bridge Daughter" on the list.

I just wanted to introduce myself a little.  I've published a few books on Kindle so far, but this is my first Kindle Scout campaign.  As I've written on my blog, I view this as a kind of experiment, both for me and in terms of the future of publishing.  I do wish I'd found this thread sooner, but I do have two weeks left in my campaign, so better late than never.

Hello, everyone!

-- Jim


----------



## Jack Wallen

Suicide Station KindleScout Update: Day 17

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-17/

On trusting in the art.


----------



## TheBehrg

Received word yesterday that a former KS two-time winner's third campaign was not selected for pub. The book has a great concept and this guy nailed the H&T train almost the entire thirty days as well. Just goes to show there's no "magic juice" to this. Much like Amazon's mysterious algorithms, it's impossible to know exactly what they're looking for or expect. I'm a believer in that there's nothing to lose in trying and a whole lot to potentially gain.

Best of luck to all those still in the trenches!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Paul Kohler said:


> I received the bluray discs of season 5 last week and can't wait to get into it! Are you just starting the series now, or have you already watched the earlier seasons? It is awesome! Have fun.


We've seen it up to the end of Season 4 before. It is awesome. Haven't seen Season 5 at all yet - but I can't wait until we work our way to it.


----------



## Mare

TheBehrg said:


> Received word yesterday that a former KS two-time winner's third campaign was not selected for pub. The book has a great concept and this guy nailed the H&T train almost the entire thirty days as well. Just goes to show there's no "magic juice" to this. Much like Amazon's mysterious algorithms, it's impossible to know exactly what they're looking for or expect. I'm a believer in that there's nothing to lose in trying and a whole lot to potentially gain.
> 
> Best of luck to all those still in the trenches!


Exactly!

Put it in there and expect nothing back except for the little push of publicity you get for bothering with it. I needed a month off to catch up on other things. I'll format for the print book and get a whole lot of writing done on the third book while I wait for the thirty days to be up.


----------



## thesios

U mean u have not formatted the book yet 

I have uploaded at kdp , acx and my usual narrator lined up


----------



## Mare

thesios said:


> U mean u have not formatted the book yet
> 
> I have uploaded at kdp , acx and my usual narrator lined up


Not the print book. 

I formatted the ebook. It probably wouldn't have been accepted for a campaign if not formatted.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Got a blurb today from Peter Atkins, who was kind enough to read the full manuscript:

"Beautifully un-categorizable but wholly delightful, Norman Prentiss's ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER is a heady mix of the surreal, the poignant, the scary, and the heartwarming. A gleeful mash-up of genres, highly recommended!" 
- Peter Atkins, author of MORNINGSTAR and BIG THUNDER, screenwriter of HELLRAISER II and III, creator of WISHMASTER"


----------



## thesios

Nice ! ! !


----------



## Steve Vernon

Norman Prentiss said:


> Got a blurb today from Peter Atkins, who was kind enough to read the full manuscript:
> 
> "Beautifully un-categorizable but wholly delightful, Norman Prentiss's ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER is a heady mix of the surreal, the poignant, the scary, and the heartwarming. A gleeful mash-up of genres, highly recommended!"
> - Peter Atkins, author of MORNINGSTAR and BIG THUNDER, screenwriter of HELLRAISER II and III, creator of WISHMASTER"


VERY nice!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Easter folks. The world has got the day off out there - but I'm looking to get some writing done this morning before the kids come over later this afternoon.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
1 day left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
4 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
7 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
11 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
11 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
11 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
12 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
12 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
14 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
20 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
20 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
26 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
26 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Received word yesterday that my book was NOT selected. Bit disappointed for sure but wanted thank all here who nominated me! (Stats: 2k views, last three days H&T.)

That said, I've just completed the KDP pre-order setup and will be taking advantage of the option Scout offers to sends out notifications to people who nominated that the book is available now. I also have a Netgalley spot for next month to get reviews.

Will definitely be trying Scout again, but not before having a few YA novels published with established sales. Will also keep an eye on this thread and continue to nominate--cause who doesn't like to get a free read now and then


----------



## Mare

Kristy Tate said:


> Just nominated you. Please keep us posted. Super curious and sort of wanting to try it, but the thought of asking for nominations makes my belly ache.


I feel the same way, Kristy. 

I have a book in Kindle Scout, it just went live today. I hate bothering people to nominate it, but most people are very nice about helping you out. This is my second book to submit. The first one didn't get a contract and this one probably won't either, but it doesn't cost anything to try and you do get a little publicity.


----------



## Jim Nelson

Andy Mulberry said:


> Received word yesterday that my book was NOT selected. Bit disappointed for sure but wanted thank all here who nominated me! (Stats: 2k views, last three days H&T.)


I'm sorry to hear that.



Andy Mulberry said:


> That said, I've just completed the KDP pre-order setup and will be taking advantage of the option Scout offers to sends out notifications to people who nominated that the book is available now.


Going through my first campaign right now, advertising and mailing my heart out, and now reading all the great advice on this board (including some offered directly by readers of this board -- thank you!), I'm beginning to realize that Kindle Scout can be a successful experience even without getting the nod from Amazon. It's a more interesting model than I first realized...


----------



## JR.

Ah, finally about to end. Thanks for keeping up the list, Steve, and to anyone that had a look. It will be something of a relief to finally get the book down from Scout and up for sale.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yum - I had some figolli yesterday - a gigantic marzipan filled Easter cake/cookie.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT God of Chains by JR Armstrong
LAST DAY LEFT American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
3 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
6 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
10 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
10 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
10 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
11 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
11 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
13 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
19 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
19 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
25 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
25 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
28 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!










(to give you a little idea of the size, that is a turkey platter the cake is resting upon)


----------



## Mare

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy Easter folks. The world has got the day off out there - but I'm looking to get some writing done this morning before the kids come over later this afternoon.
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left God of Chains by JR Armstrong
> 1 day left American Terrorist by Wesley Robert Lowe
> 4 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
> 7 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
> 11 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
> 11 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
> 11 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
> 12 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
> 12 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
> 14 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
> 20 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
> 20 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
> 26 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
> 26 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hi Steve! Could I get my book on your list? It went live yesterday. Here's the link, and thank you!  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9BDVONGG6CMK


----------



## Jack Wallen

‎KindleScout‬ Update: Day 18.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-18/

I had an interesting interaction with another author about the value of Kindle Scout (detailed in the update).


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Yum - I had some figolli yesterday - a gigantic marzipan filled Easter cake/cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (to give you a little idea of the size, that is a turkey platter the cake is resting upon)


Stunning!


----------



## Mare

Jack Wallen said:


> ‎KindleScout‬ Update: Day 18.
> 
> http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-18/
> 
> I had an interesting interaction with another author about the value of Kindle Scout (detailed in the update).


Thanks Jack! I bookmarked it to read later this evening.


----------



## Mare

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Stunning!


I'm no good in the kitchen-something like that cake amazes me. It's beautiful!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mare said:


> Hi Steve! Could I get my book on your list? It went live yesterday. Here's the link, and thank you!  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9BDVONGG6CMK


Okay - you're on the list!




Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Stunning!


You ought to see her pysanki (Ukranian Easter Eggs). She hasn't made them in quite a few years - but when she does they are amazing. The fact is my wife started out as a red seal approved pastry chef at one of the ritzier restaurants in town. Then she left that career to become a professional bellydance instructor, running her own studio for two decades, before going back to college and getting a degree in medical administration. I am a lucky old dog.


----------



## Mare

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - you're on the list!
> 
> 
> You ought to see her pysanki (Ukranian Easter Eggs). She hasn't made them in quite a few years - but when she does they are amazing. The fact is my wife started out as a red seal approved pastry chef at one of the ritzier restaurants in town. Then she left that career to become a professional bellydance instructor, running her own studio for two decades, before going back to college and getting a degree in medical administration. I am a lucky old dog.


Steve, thanks for adding my book to the list! 

It sounds like you are a lucky guy-um, but that usually goes both ways.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and the Easter weekend is over with. I'm expecting a phone call a little later today from the editor-in-chief of my local publisher, Nimbus. She and I will be giving a talk next week at the Writers Federation of Nova Scotia. The talk will deal with the differences between indie publishing and traditional publishing. I was asked to take part in this same talk last year - because I am a hybrid author in that I have seven books out with the traditional publisher as well as having almost fifty indie releases.

When I gave this talk last year the room was filled with folks who badly wanted a chance to pick the brains of my publisher. I got asked maybe one question. Nova Scotia is a little old school that way. Very few of the writers that I know have much in the way of experience with publishing through Kindle, Kobo and the like. It is odd. It is almost like we are living in some kind of a twenty-years-backwards-time-warp.

We'll see how it goes.

I'll show up, give my talk and collect my fee at the end of it.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Good luck to JR Armstrong's GOD OF CHAINS and Wesley Robert Lowe's AMERICAN TERRORIST.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
5 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
9 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
9 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
9 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
10 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
10 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
12 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
18 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
18 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
24 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
24 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
27 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Had two nominations free up and they fell to:

2 days left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
5 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies

Best of luck!!!

Suicide Station is in single digits with days left now. Yesterday was its first day to have 0 hours in H&T. This last push will be a big one. Did anyone do anything special for their last week, or was it business as usual?

Thank you so much!


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Everyone!

Thank goodness I've found this board!

I'm on Kindle Scout at the moment with Random Acts of Unkindness which is in and out of the H&T. I feel like I know a lot of your novels already as I see them every time I refresh 

This is a bumpy ride for sure, and a steep learning curve, but I'm glad I did it as I've learned so much about social networking during the past two weeks.

Hoping to chat everything Kindle Scout for the rest of the journey.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3HXPUY9UJWPWL  Random Acts of Unkindness


----------



## editorjmv

Modern Surprises is available for a free download today through Thursday (March 29-31). The link is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DAY5RFU. Any downloads will help me in the rankings and will be gratefully appreciated.

As you can see from the link, I chose to go with a slightly modified version of the cover I used for the Kindle Scout campaign. I can always upload another cover later. I felt I was wasting too much time obsessing on whether the cover was "right" or not, and it was time to just publish it.

Joan


----------



## Steve Vernon

editorjmv said:


> Modern Surprises is available for a free download today through Thursday (March 29-31). The link is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DAY5RFU. Any downloads will help me in the rankings and will be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> Joan


I grabbed a copy.


----------



## Mare

editorjmv said:


> Modern Surprises is available for a free download today through Thursday (March 29-31). The link is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DAY5RFU. Any downloads will help me in the rankings and will be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> As you can see from the link, I chose to go with a slightly modified version of the cover I used for the Kindle Scout campaign. I can always upload another cover later. I felt I was wasting too much time obsessing on whether the cover was "right" or not, and it was time to just publish it.
> 
> Joan


Got it! Thanks for the gift.


----------



## Jack Wallen

#KindleScout Update: Day 20

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-20/

Am I still "popped collar cool"


----------



## TheBehrg

editorjmv said:


> Modern Surprises is available for a free download today through Thursday (March 29-31). The link is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DAY5RFU. Any downloads will help me in the rankings and will be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> As you can see from the link, I chose to go with a slightly modified version of the cover I used for the Kindle Scout campaign. I can always upload another cover later. I felt I was wasting too much time obsessing on whether the cover was "right" or not, and it was time to just publish it.
> 
> Joan


Just downloaded! Best of luck with launch.


----------



## editorjmv

Thanks for all the downloads! Currently #3 in its category among the free offerings.










If you haven't downloaded it already, it will remain free through the 31st of March. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DAY5RFU

Thanks again for all your help!
Joan


----------



## JacquelineWard

> Modern Surprises is available for a free download today through Thursday (March 29-31). The link is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DAY5RFU. Any downloads will help me in the rankings and will be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> As you can see from the link, I chose to go with a slightly modified version of the cover I used for the Kindle Scout campaign. I can always upload another cover later. I felt I was wasting too much time obsessing on whether the cover was "right" or not, and it was time to just publish it.


I've downloaded - good luck Joan x


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. Fess up - how many of you out there are STILL eating Easter chocolate?

I've got some Lindt eggs on my desk to give me strength.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
4 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
8 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
8 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
8 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
9 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
9 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
11 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
16 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
17 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
17 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
23 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
23 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
26 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mare

This is my second time around on Kindle Scout and it's changed since the last time I had a book on there. It seems like there are fewer titles in the HOT category. Last time I stayed in HOT & TRENDING most of the time. So far I haven't been there even once, and I know I've had lots of nominations. I noticed it's not just my book either. Out of about 25 or 30 titles in the ROMANCE category there's only four or five in HOT. 

Same for mystery category. I'm wondering why the difference? The format has changed too.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Thank you for including me in your list, Steve. 

I have a few questions for all of you, I've read through the lists and I can't find answers there:

Have any UK authors been chosen on Kindle Scout?
Any books set in the UK?
Has anyone without a back catalogue or a single published book been chosen? (A debut author) 
How many authors have been offered higher level contracts with an Amazon imprint?

Also, how important is H&T? I've read a lot of different things and in trying to understand the relational aspects of it there are so many variables. Some say you absolutely need it others say not. Have any novels that have not been H&T been chosen. 

Just curious (some would say OBSESSED) about the process, which I find fascinating. Good luck to all of you, I've been reading the excerpts and there is some fantastic work there.


----------



## RJ Crayton

Steve Vernon said:


> All right. Fess up - how many of you out there are STILL eating Easter chocolate?
> 
> I've got some Lindt eggs on my desk to give me strength.


OK, I've still got chocolate. But not much. On my last leg (errr, chocolate egg).


----------



## Steve Vernon

RJ Crayton said:


> OK, I've still got chocolate. But not much. On my last leg (errr, chocolate egg).


The bunny ears are long gone...


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JacquelineWard said:


> Have any UK authors been chosen on Kindle Scout?
> Any books set in the UK?
> Has anyone without a back catalogue or a single published book been chosen? (A debut author)
> 
> Also, how important is H&T? I've read a lot of different things and in trying to understand the relational aspects of it there are so many variables. Some say you absolutely need it others say not. Have any novels that have not been H&T been chosen.


Hi Jacqueline, I'm a UK author, and so I think is Sarah Denzil. I'm sure there are others... My books are set in London.

Debut authors have been chosen.

In my opinion, because as yet there aren't huge numbers of readers nominating on KS, the H & T isn't all that important, and at the moment all books are looked at by KS people.


----------



## thesios

I will like to invite you guys to a new FB group https://www.facebook.com/groups/KindleScoutBooks/

For all kindle scout nominees , maybe we can help each other after the promo periods are completed


----------



## Mark Wakely

JacquelineWard said:


> Thank you for including me in your list, Steve.
> 
> I have a few questions for all of you, I've read through the lists and I can't find answers there:
> 
> Have any UK authors been chosen on Kindle Scout?
> Any books set in the UK?
> Has anyone without a back catalogue or a single published book been chosen? (A debut author)
> How many authors have been offered higher level contracts with an Amazon imprint?
> 
> Also, how important is H&T? I've read a lot of different things and in trying to understand the relational aspects of it there are so many variables. Some say you absolutely need it others say not. Have any novels that have not been H&T been chosen.
> 
> Just curious (some would say OBSESSED) about the process, which I find fascinating. Good luck to all of you, I've been reading the excerpts and there is some fantastic work there.


I'm just as confused as you are about H&T. Some authors posting here have mentioned that their novels were in the H&T category nearly their entire campaigns, and yet had them turned down. So it's not just strictly a popularity contest, as some authors have surmised. Maybe they're looking not just for authors who are willing and able to promote their books, but well-written books with a unique hook that would be easy for Amazon to promote as well, I don't know. Probably some combination of the two. My own young adult novel doesn't fit neatly in any specific YA category, which is a concern of mine. If I had to compare it to other books I'd say it's a mash up of Diary Of A Wimpy Kid (except High School, not Middle School) and Catcher In The Rye, if that makes any sense. Whether they'll think that's marketable is the big question mark.

Well, all we can do is try. Accepted or rejected, it's certainly been an interesting ride so far.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


----------



## Jack Wallen

#KindleScout Update: Day 21

In which I coin the phrase RomPunk.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-21/


----------



## Jim Nelson

JacquelineWard said:


> Just curious (some would say OBSESSED) about the process, which I find fascinating.


From reading around (here and elsewhere), it looks like H&T is not the final word on acceptance, but I have to believe it has some weight on Amazon's decision. As I wrote on my blog, I think it's key that they call it "nominating" a book, not voting for it (which implies something more democratic).

I've learned a lot about book promotion this month and am rethinking how I'll advertise Bridge Daughter if not accepted. That Amazon offers the writer a chance to notify people who nominated the book when you publish it on their site sounds like a great opportunity in itself.


----------



## RJFaulkner

Jack I had a spot open up and now I've got you nominated.
TheBehrg have you heard anything on your campaign? I have not received any email about it as of yet.


----------



## Steve Vernon

On the run this morning. Had a night shift last night and a day shift this morning.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Kells Hitchin' by Maddison L. Beckley
3 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
7 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
7 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
7 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
8 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
8 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
10 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
15 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
16 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
16 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
22 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
22 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
25 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JacquelineWard

Thank you for all your answers. That's certainly given me something to think about. My page views are no astronomical, but I'm quite pleased as it's helping me to see the effect of my social networking.

I'm half way through now and I'm seeing a slight upward trend. I've written about it on my blog, http://wp.me/p3UlQw-az if anyone's interested, it also has the links to the scathing article in the Guardian about self publishing and the response from a million self published author. Interesting stuff.

Good luck to everyone, especially those waiting


----------



## misstante

Hi all,
Just wanted to let you know my book, "Dogs and Love - Stories of Fidelity" is free through Saturday. 92 Amazon reviews and 4.5 rating.

http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Love-Stories-Fidelity-Adults-ebook/dp/B00B3NUDHS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1459425598&sr=1-1&keywords=dogs+and+love

Trying to hang in for one more week with "Making Arrangements!" Whew! Nerve wracking! So glad for this forum - I don't post much but scroll through constantly. So helpful, and love reading encouraging words and tips and success stories! Thanks!


----------



## petersamuelbanks

I forgot to post my stats after The Second Sphere was denied. 

205 hours in H&T and 1,079 page views.

My feeling about H&T right now is that it is only a first step in getting them to read your book thoroughly. But then again, I'm only speculating. Hope everyone had a nice holiday. 

Pete

p.s. I'm planning a Monday launch for The Second Sphere and will have it available for free for a few days as a promo.


----------



## thesios

Sorry abt that peter

remind us again when it is out , I will get a copy 

I am hoping second time around is the winner for us 

Just One Kiss is doing well ( I think ) and 7 days to go.  I just hope it does not fall short here on the end stretch


----------



## Jack Wallen

KindleScout Week 3 Wrap Up! http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-week-3-wrap/

The finish line is in sight!


----------



## geronl

misstante said:


> Dog Stories for Adults


but it says for grades 5-12...

just seemed weird


----------



## Steve Vernon

My notes are going to be rather terse over the next month. I have signed up for Camp NaNoWriMo and have pledged to write 50,000 words this month.

I reached the end of March at the 20,000 word mark of a novel that I am writing in hopes of selling to my local Nova Scotia publisher - so the first part of April will involve my writing 30,000 words to finish the 50,000 that the publisher has said they would like to see. Then I am finishing out the second half of the month with a 20,000 word novella that I already have partially roughed out.

Throw in the re-edit of KELPIE DREAMS and April is going to be pretty hectic. I am due to receive the blue penciled copy of KELPIE DREAMS sometime next week.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
6 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
6 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
6 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
7 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
7 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
9 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
14 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
15 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
15 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
21 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
21 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
24 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

petersamuelbanks said:


> I forgot to post my stats after The Second Sphere was denied.
> 
> 205 hours in H&T and 1,079 page views.
> 
> My feeling about H&T right now is that it is only a first step in getting them to read your book thoroughly. But then again, I'm only speculating. Hope everyone had a nice holiday.
> 
> Pete
> 
> p.s. I'm planning a Monday launch for The Second Sphere and will have it available for free for a few days as a promo.


Wow. I'm on track so far to duplicate your stats, although I haven't been in H&T (at least, not yet, anyway. There's always hope.) I have no idea if 1k+ is enough, not nearly enough, better than average or what for them to consider a book for publication. Maybe we should all stop obsessing over our stats (I know; hard to do) promote our campaigns to the best of our abilities, and just leave it at that. And oh, start writing our next books. At least that will help take our minds off this surprisingly nerve-wracking process, which I had no idea it would be.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


----------



## Jim Nelson

Mark Wakely said:


> Maybe we should all stop obsessing over our stats (I know; hard to do) promote our campaigns to the best of our abilities, and just leave it at that. And oh, start writing our next books. At least that will help take our minds off this surprisingly nerve-wracking process, which I had no idea it would be.


Sound advice that I've been coming around to the past few days. Went to a baseball game with a friend last night only to realize it was the first evening in three weeks that I've not spent fretting over my campaign.


----------



## RJ Crayton

petersamuelbanks said:


> I forgot to post my stats after The Second Sphere was denied.
> 
> 205 hours in H&T and 1,079 page views.
> 
> My feeling about H&T right now is that it is only a first step in getting them to read your book thoroughly. But then again, I'm only speculating. Hope everyone had a nice holiday.
> 
> Pete
> 
> p.s. I'm planning a Monday launch for The Second Sphere and will have it available for free for a few days as a promo.


Yeah, there seems to be no way to know what makes them select a book. I'm going to try not to think about it too much as my campaign rolls on.

Good luck with your launch of Second Sphere. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout Update: Day 23. A few bits of a personal nature.

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-23/


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I banged out about 4000 words yesterday in the first day of my Camp NaNoWriMo marathon. Today is going to be tougher because I have run past my notes and I'm into the "wonder-what-comes-next" stage of things.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
5 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
5 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
5 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
6 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
6 days left  Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
8 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
13 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
14 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
14 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
20 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
20 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
23 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout Update: Day 24 http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-24/


----------



## Jack Wallen

Here's a guest post I did for The Reading Ape about why every author should be submitting to Kindle Scout.

http://thestoryreadingapeblog.com/2016/04/02/reserved-for-jack-wallen/


----------



## Armand Rosamilia

Jack Wallen said:


> Here's a guest post I did for The Reading Ape about why every author should be submitting to Kindle Scout.
> 
> http://thestoryreadingapeblog.com/2016/04/02/reserved-for-jack-wallen/


Great article, especially the part where you name-drop me like it's hot (and trending)

Armand


----------



## Jack Wallen

Armand Rosamilia said:


> Great article, especially the part where you name-drop me like it's hot (and trending)
> 
> Armand


How could I not drop a Rosamilia? It's what all the hot and trending kids are doing these days.


----------



## Jack Wallen

So what have various people done for the last week of their campaign? That third week was a killer and I'm trying to finish strong. I'm doing the same things I've been doing all along, but wanted to find out if anyone pulled out a hat trick or two for the last week.

Thank you so much!


----------



## TheBehrg

Got word my book was not accepted this go-around. Truthfully I would have been more surprised had it been chosen. I threw together some thoughts on my experience and why I'm excited to retain the rights with this one: https://thebehrg.wordpress.com/2016/04/02/but-you-get-what-you-need/

Appreciate everyone's support. Will continue w/ my nominations as your books come up!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Jack Wallen said:


> Here's a guest post I did for The Reading Ape about why every author should be submitting to Kindle Scout.
> 
> http://thestoryreadingapeblog.com/2016/04/02/reserved-for-jack-wallen/


Hi everyone, my name is Delaine and I write under Delaine Christine and Vortigern Black, the latter of which is what my book Twisted is listed under on Kindle Scout. I write in two genres, hence the pen name. First off, I just wanted to thank you Jack Wallen. I came across your guest post which is what brought me to KBoards. Sure wish I'd known about this forum at the beginning of my campaign. The camaraderie and support I've witnessed while perusing the feed would have been a great boost for my own spirits on a few occasions.  Ah well, at least I found you guys for future. There's a lot of really good advice in here which will be helpful for later submissions. 

Second, if it's not too presumptuous Steve Vernon, I'd appreciate it if you'd list my book Twisted? It has five days left and I could really use all the support I could get. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3UJCG045LK7Z0 Honestly, I didn't quite realize the importance of having an author's platform created till after I was accepted to Kindle Scout. This has most definitely been a learning experience for me and I'm beginning to wonder if having two pseudonyms so soon in my writing career might have been a mistake.

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. And thanks for doing that list Steve. I might have missed out on nominating The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies. I had a spot open and it looked a good read. There are so many amazing authors on Kindle Scout right now. I'm just totally stoked that my book was even selected.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Delaine. I'm happy to add TWISTED to the list.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Sublime Freedom by A.D. Davies
4 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
4 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
4 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
5 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
5 days left Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
5 days left Twisted by Vortigern Black
7 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
12 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
13 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
13 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
19 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
19 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
22 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jack Wallen

#Kindlescout Update: Day 25. http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-25/

Advice on why you should be using Buffer.


----------



## TheBehrg

For anyone interested, my short story on depression and suicide is available for free today through Tuesday.
"The Girl Who Couldn't Come Up With an Original Title" ... appreciate anyone checking it out.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BJEYQP0


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man - it is COLD out there this morning, here in Halifax.

Mommy, I don't WANNA go to work.


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Good luck to AD Davies with his book THE SUBLIME FREEDOM, now swinging in the breeze and awaiting judgement.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
3 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
3 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
3 days left Twisted by Vortigern Black
4 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
4 days left Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
6 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
11 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
12 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
12 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
18 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
18 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
21 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
26 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

HUGE thanks to Steve Vernon for not only letting me know about this thread but for adding Eve to his Scout list  I'm a full-timer with a passion for the paranormal who mostly goes it alone on the indie side, though I've dabbled in trad pub along the way. Happy to meet everyone and best of luck with your campaigns past, present and future!


----------



## Mare

PattiLarsen said:


> HUGE thanks to Steve Vernon for not only letting me know about this thread but for adding Eve to his Scout list  I'm a full-timer with a passion for the paranormal who mostly goes it alone on the indie side, though I've dabbled in trad pub along the way. Happy to meet everyone and best of luck with your campaigns past, present and future!


Welcome and good luck, Patti!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Okay, now I'm at the top o' Steve's list and starting to get nervous! ;-) By the way, thank you so much for keeping that list, Steve!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout Update: Day 26. Getting close to the end!!!

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-26/


----------



## thesios

I want a turn on top as well 

I just checked my stats and looking promising

crossing my fingers


----------



## Mark Wakely

Jack Wallen said:


> Okay, now I'm at the top o' Steve's list and starting to get nervous! ;-) By the way, thank you so much for keeping that list, Steve!


Just nominated your book, along with Just One Kiss by Amelia and Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman.

Good luck all.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


----------



## Delaine Christine

Yes, crossing my fingers for AD Davies with his book THE SUBLIME FREEDOM.  Here's hoping it is selected!

And Thank you Steve for keeping the list, I'm finding it most helpful to track and assist others.  Although, I believe I've been placed on the Ending Soon Category as only having 3 days left.  Which is slightly confusing as they'd told me my end date in the email I received was April 8th at 12am EDT. Wouldn't that mean 4 days as you have posted?


Good luck to everyone on their last leg!


----------



## Delaine Christine

OMG, I didn't think it was possible.  TWISTED actually just made it to Hot & Trending for the first time.  I'm totally stoked right now.  Wow!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Delaine Christine said:


> OMG, I didn't think it was possible. TWISTED actually just made it to Hot & Trending for the first time. I'm totally stoked right now. Wow!


Congratulations!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated your book, along with Just One Kiss by Amelia and Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman.
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> Mark
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


Mark,

Thanks for the nomination! I was out of it last week, literally, after having heart surgery on Tuesday--didn't get home until yesterday, still moving slow, but grateful for my surgeon and all the excellent care I got. Boy, that was sure something to put the Scout experience into perspective! After barely checking my campaign page for almost a week (honest! once a day, as opposed to once every hour), it's nice to have some "ending soon" numbers ticking up. 

--Norman


----------



## Delaine Christine

Norman Prentiss said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks! Kudos to you as well. I see you're up there too. Hope all heals well from your surgery.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated your book, along with Just One Kiss by Amelia and Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman.
> 
> Good luck all.
> 
> Mark
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


Thank you SO SO much, Mark!


----------



## Delaine Christine

I've nominated Suicide Station because, frankly Jack, you have me intrigued.  Also, Just One Kiss by Amelia and Odd Adventures With Your Father by Norman.  They all look so good and I cannot wait to read them.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Delaine Christine said:


> Thanks! Kudos to you as well. I see you're up there too. Hope all heals well from your surgery.


Thank you! Re: the surgery, I'm taking it slow and steady, but am very confident all will be well!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Norman Prentiss said:


> Thank you! Re: the surgery, I'm taking it slow and steady, but am very confident all will be well!


Good to hear. Have a friend who went through surgery after Christmas and it really scared me. But all turned out well there too.


----------



## balaspa

I plan on trying it out later this month. Got nuthin' to lose.


----------



## Jim Nelson

Delaine Christine said:


> OMG, I didn't think it was possible. TWISTED actually just made it to Hot & Trending for the first time. I'm totally stoked right now. Wow!


Congratulations, and good luck!

-- Jim


----------



## Jack Wallen

Delaine Christine said:


> I've nominated Suicide Station because, frankly Jack, you have me intrigued. Also, Just One Kiss by Amelia and Odd Adventures With Your Father by Norman. They all look so good and I cannot wait to read them. Good luck everyone!


Thank you so very much, Delaine!


----------



## TheBehrg

Hey folks, a short story of mine is up for Free right now on Amazon ....
"The Girl Who Couldn't Come Up With an Original Title" - it's a play on the trend of EVERY BOOK having to use the word "GIRL" in their title these days, though the story is much deeper than the title would suggest.

Check it out if you're in the mood for some dark literary fiction. 
It's the newest title in the bottom of my signature.

Gratsi.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Jim Nelson said:


> Congratulations, and good luck!
> 
> -- Jim


Thanks Jim!

Hey, query for you all, maybe you know. Came across an author just now through one of my Facebook groups who posed a question. Some of you on here have published your books through publishers rather than independently. So I thought you might have an answer to this. He asked:

"My publisher has just released my novel (#) in paperback. I'd love to try to get it into some of my local indie bookstores, but the publisher doesn't take returns and so bookstores are reluctant to take a chance on it. And I totally understand that. So, what's the feeling about approaching said bookstores and offering my book on consignment, directly from me and split the net? Has anyone done this? Does this erode my credibility? What's the downside?"

I'm omitting the authors name and book title on the off chance this might be an inappropriate question. I don't know, as I haven't had the pleasure of reading through a publishing contract yet that had been offered to me. Can any of you advise on this topic? Maybe Steve? I'd like to be able to help him out and keep him out of trouble if he shouldn't be doing this.


----------



## Delaine Christine

TheBehrg said:


> Hey folks, a short story of mine is up for Free right now on Amazon ....
> "The Girl Who Couldn't Come Up With an Original Title" - it's a play on the trend of EVERY BOOK having to use the word "GIRL" in their title these days, though the story is much deeper than the title would suggest.
> 
> Check it out if you're in the mood for some dark literary fiction.
> It's the newest title in the bottom of my signature.
> 
> Gratsi.


No problem Jack.  It looks to be really good read.

And The Berg I picked up that book. "The Girl Who Couldn't Come Up With an Original Title" It's funny, but I was actually just eyeing it the other day when I was checking out your books. Fortuitous timing on that one! I'm in the middle of about three books right now, but I tend to be a speed reader, soooo....


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine Christine said:


> Yes, crossing my fingers for AD Davies with his book THE SUBLIME FREEDOM. Here's hoping it is selected!
> 
> And Thank you Steve for keeping the list, I'm finding it most helpful to track and assist others. Although, I believe I've been placed on the Ending Soon Category as only having 3 days left. Which is slightly confusing as they'd told me my end date in the email I received was April 8th at 12am EDT. Wouldn't that mean 4 days as you have posted?


Hi Delaine.

ACTUALLY, four days was a goof on my part. I have corrected it to 3 days.

I am not sure WHY Kindle Scout counts this way - but the way it works is this.

Today you have three days left.
Tomorrow you will have two days left.
The day after tomorrow will by 1 day left.
The day after the day after tomorrow will be LAST DAY LEFT.

In effect, they have a "day zero".

I'm not sure why - but I try and keep my list matching with what shows up on the Kindle Scout listings. Occasionally, while I am cutting and pasting the list and adjusting the days left I skip over a book or add a day to a book - which is what I did.

My bad.

It is all corrected now so that it matches what you've got over on the Kindle Scout page.

Good luck to everyone on their last leg!


----------



## editorjmv

Delaine Christine said:


> Hey, query for you all, maybe you know. Came across an author just now through one of my Facebook groups who posed a question. Some of you on here have published your books through publishers rather than independently. So I thought you might have an answer to this. He asked:
> 
> "My publisher has just released my novel (#) in paperback. I'd love to try to get it into some of my local indie bookstores, but the publisher doesn't take returns and so bookstores are reluctant to take a chance on it. And I totally understand that. So, what's the feeling about approaching said bookstores and offering my book on consignment, directly from me and split the net? Has anyone done this? Does this erode my credibility? What's the downside?"


My experience is that bookstores are VERY reluctant to carry books that aren't from a traditional publisher. A couple of bookstores here carry my books, because I know the owners. But it's nearly impossible to get into Barnes and Noble (I know, I've tried, and I did get one of my books there in the past, but not currently). The best chance is to try an independent bookstore, and even that's difficult.

What a lot of authors don't know is that bookstores are constantly being approached by self-published authors, and (1) they get a little weary of it (I know, I've heard their experiences), and (2) putting a self-published book into inventory can be a pain in the neck for them. When they do take it, they generally want 40% off the cover price.

You can read more in my blog post, "Authors Selling Directly to Bookstores" http://joanmarieverba.info/authors-selling-directly-to-bookstores/

Sorry I can't be more encouraging.

Joan


----------



## Jim Nelson

Delaine Christine said:


> "My publisher has just released my novel (#) in paperback. I'd love to try to get it into some of my local indie bookstores, but the publisher doesn't take returns and so bookstores are reluctant to take a chance on it. And I totally understand that. So, what's the feeling about approaching said bookstores and offering my book on consignment, directly from me and split the net? Has anyone done this? Does this erode my credibility? What's the downside?"


My first book (Everywhere Man) was originally published through an independent in Oakland. They too had this problem with bookstores, but some here in San Francisco did accept it on consignment. (In other words, my publisher worked with the bookstores, and so I'm not exactly answering your friend's question.)

As far as credibility, consignment didn't erode mine -- what little I have, of course. B-) It didn't come back to bite me, if that's what your friend is asking. For many people, the fact that I have a book published (even one as slender as Everywhere Man) is good enough, even if it wasn't on the front table of every bookstore in the country.

The downside w/ consignment is the bookstore has little incentive to push your work. I don't think the split w/ the stores was 50-50, and your friend might find him or herself selling them at cost to the store. Stores that did take Everywhere Man tended to place it on the consignment rack alongside self-published chapbooks and handmade zines. (Because my book deals with travel and tourism, one store put it on their "local sights" shelf, which was generous in a tourist-heavy city like San Francisco.)

That might be one way for your friend to pursue this, to look for an angle in the subject matter (especially if the book is set locally) that might intrigue the store's book buyer. Play up the local-published-author angle too. Offer to organize a reading (and try to get the publisher to sponsor & help promote it).

-- Jim


----------



## TheBehrg

Delaine Christine said:


> And The Berg I picked up that book. "The Girl Who Couldn't Come Up With an Original Title" It's funny, but I was actually just eyeing it the other day when I was checking out your books. Fortuitous timing on that one! I'm in the middle of about three books right now, but I tend to be a speed reader, soooo....


Perfect timing! Thnx for picking it up - hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TheBehrg

Norman Prentiss said:


> I was out of it last week, literally, after having heart surgery on Tuesday--didn't get home until yesterday, still moving slow, but grateful for my surgeon and all the excellent care I got. Boy, that was sure something to put the Scout experience into perspective! After barely checking my campaign page for almost a week (honest! once a day, as opposed to once every hour), it's nice to have some "ending soon" numbers ticking up.
> 
> --Norman


Glad to hear you're doing well NP, all things considered! And great timing to relieve the stress of Kindle Scout.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> I am not sure WHY Kindle Scout counts this way - but the way it works is this.
> 
> Today you have three days left.
> Tomorrow you will have two days left.
> The day after tomorrow will by 1 day left.
> The day after the day after tomorrow will be LAST DAY LEFT.
> 
> In effect, they have a "day zero".


No biggie on the goof, Steve, I was just confused by the way they do it, but thanks for the explanation. That makes a lot more sense now. 

And Joan and Jim, my Facebook group friend, Keith Willis, was very grateful for your knowledge. I passed it all on to him. 
Even sent on your blog to him, Joan. Hope that was okay.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I have just received my edited manuscript from the folks at Kindle Press. The editor was VERY thorough and professional. I've got a four day weekend coming up due to a punky April work schedule - so now I know how I will be spending it - wading through the edited manuscript and dealing with all of the msipellings and my many abundant superfluous word choices. 


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
2 days left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
2 days left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
2 days left Twisted by Vortigern Black
3 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
3 days left Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
5 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
10 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
11 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
11 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
17 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
17 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
20 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
25 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## editorjmv

Norman, glad you're home and hope that your recovery continues to go well!

Delaine: yes, it's fine with me if you share my blog entry (that's what it's for!). 

Joan


----------



## Norman Prentiss

TheBehrg said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well NP, all things considered! And great timing to relieve the stress of Kindle Scout.


Thanks TheBehrg! *So* true about relieving Scout pressure--though I can think of one or two other distractions I might have enjoyed more...


----------



## Norman Prentiss

editorjmv said:


> Norman, glad you're home and hope that your recovery continues to go well!
> 
> Delaine: yes, it's fine with me if you share my blog entry (that's what it's for!).
> 
> Joan


Thank you, Joan!


----------



## Delaine Christine

balaspa said:


> I plan on trying it out later this month. Got nuthin' to lose.


You're right Bryan, you got nothing to lose. Incidentally, was checking out that book you posted. Noticed it was the second in your Elemental series. I love books like that with people with powers, so I put both The Lightning Weaver and The Lord of Winter on my "Wish List" as I'm in the middle of too many books right now already. So glad you posted! LOL, some days I wish my mind would shut down. It's like I can't read or write enough.


----------



## Delaine Christine

editorjmv said:


> Delaine: yes, it's fine with me if you share my blog entry (that's what it's for!).
> 
> Joan


Thanks, Joan. Figured as much.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout Update: Day 27

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-27/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine Christine said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> Hey, query for you all, maybe you know. Came across an author just now through one of my Facebook groups who posed a question. Some of you on here have published your books through publishers rather than independently. So I thought you might have an answer to this. He asked:
> 
> "My publisher has just released my novel (#) in paperback. I'd love to try to get it into some of my local indie bookstores, but the publisher doesn't take returns and so bookstores are reluctant to take a chance on it. And I totally understand that. So, what's the feeling about approaching said bookstores and offering my book on consignment, directly from me and split the net? Has anyone done this? Does this erode my credibility? What's the downside?"
> 
> I'm omitting the authors name and book title on the off chance this might be an inappropriate question. I don't know, as I haven't had the pleasure of reading through a publishing contract yet that had been offered to me. Can any of you advise on this topic? Maybe Steve? I'd like to be able to help him out and keep him out of trouble if he shouldn't be doing this.


I've worked a few consignment deals with a few local indie stores - but I really did not seem to get all that much out of the deal.I didn't find that it was worth the trouble. A lot depends upon what your friend wants out of it. He might certainly reach a few more local, less tech-savvy readers - might in my opinion he might be better off trying to sell them himself at a craft fair or book fair.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> I've worked a few consignment deals with a few local indie stores - but I really did not seem to get all that much out of the deal.I didn't find that it was worth the trouble. A lot depends upon what your friend wants out of it. He might certainly reach a few more local, less tech-savvy readers - might in my opinion he might be better off trying to sell them himself at a craft fair or book fair.


Appreciate the advice Steve. Lol, the query he made seems to have garnered quite a lot of "heated" debate on that particular Facebook group. People stopped posting after one gentleman out of Arizona became quite rude and aggressive in his opinion. So I'll message my friend in private on the matter.

And I hadn't thought about the book fair angle. I should have, that's a good idea. Will pass it on and maybe use it myself.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Hi everyone. Just introducing myself here. My Kindle Scout campaign just went live tonight, and Martin Crosbie suggested I check out this group for some support and collective wisdom. I have a million questions, but first I'm wondering if someone could tell me how to check my stats during the campaign.


----------



## geronl

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> Hi everyone. Just introducing myself here. My Kindle Scout campaign just went live tonight, and Martin Crosbie suggested I check out this group for some support and collective wisdom. I have a million questions, but first I'm wondering if someone could tell me how to check my stats during the campaign.


You can mention the title and throw a link up


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Hello, everyone! This thread was recommended to me by another member. I'm five days into my campaign on Kindle Scout. My book is Remember Me Always, a southern contemporary romance. I would love to be added to your list, Steve Vernon, if that is at all possible. Thanks in advance!

So far in my campaign I have been on the Hot & Trending list 108 out of 120 hours, and I have 644 page views. I think my campaign is doing pretty well so far, but who knows if there's a "secret algorithm" they are actually using or if it's just the "eeny, meeny, miny, moe" or "Negan" method. ((Any Walking Dead fans in here?))

I have primarily been using Facebook and Twitter to reach readers. And I created a Facebook event yesterday that will hopefully help me through the last week of my campaign. I've heard the middle to last part of the month is the hardest, so I'm trying to prepare for it as best I can.

Has anyone had much success with posting on Google+? I've done the least amount of promoting on there, and I honestly can't tell if it's helped or not.

If anyone is interested, here is my campaign: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EUH2ZN9WIHTP


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine Christine said:


> Appreciate the advice Steve. Lol, the query he made seems to have garnered quite a lot of "heated" debate on that particular Facebook group. People stopped posting after one gentleman out of Arizona became quite rude and aggressive in his opinion. So I'll message my friend in private on the matter.
> 
> And I hadn't thought about the book fair angle. I should have, that's a good idea. Will pass it on and maybe use it myself.


Here's a few tips on selling from a table that might help you and your friend, Delaine.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/25/hand-selling-your-paperbacks/


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Jack Wallen said:


> Kindle Scout Update: Day 27
> 
> http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-27/


I stumbled across your blog about a week ago, and I have loved watching your videos and reading about your campaign and all of your stats updates. Very entertaining! I hope you get a contract, Jack. The cover of your book just drew me in right away.

I just nominated your book and sent out a little Twitter shout-out to you as well. Good luck with your final day!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Angela. I am happy to add REMEMBER ME ALWAYS to the sacred scrolls here.


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
1 day left Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
1 day left Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
1 day left Twisted by Vortigern Black
2 days left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
2 days left Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
4 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
9 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
10 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
10 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
16 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
16 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
19 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
24 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
24 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
29 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Angela. I am happy to add REMEMBER ME ALWAYS to the sacred scrolls here.


Thank you very much, Steve! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jack Wallen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I stumbled across your blog about a week ago, and I have loved watching your videos and reading about your campaign and all of your stats updates. Very entertaining! I hope you get a contract, Jack. The cover of your book just drew me in right away.
> 
> I just nominated your book and sent out a little Twitter shout-out to you as well. Good luck with your final day!


Thank you so very much, AuthorAngelaS. You are very kind.  I have one day left before the true nerve racking days begin.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Here's a few tips on selling from a table that might help you and your friend, Delaine.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/25/hand-selling-your-paperbacks/


Wow, Steve, Thanks! I'm running through it now.


----------



## Delaine Christine

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Hello, everyone! This thread was recommended to me by another member. I'm five days into my campaign on Kindle Scout. My book is Remember Me Always, a southern contemporary romance. I would love to be added to your list, Steve Vernon, if that is at all possible. Thanks in advance!
> 
> So far in my campaign I have been on the Hot & Trending list 108 out of 120 hours, and I have 644 page views. I think my campaign is doing pretty well so far, but who knows if there's a "secret algorithm" they are actually using or if it's just the "eeny, meeny, miny, moe" or "Negan" method. ((Any Walking Dead fans in here?))
> 
> I have primarily been using Facebook and Twitter to reach readers. And I created a Facebook event yesterday that will hopefully help me through the last week of my campaign. I've heard the middle to last part of the month is the hardest, so I'm trying to prepare for it as best I can.
> 
> Has anyone had much success with posting on Google+? I've done the least amount of promoting on there, and I honestly can't tell if it's helped or not.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is my campaign: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EUH2ZN9WIHTP


Hi, Author Angela S., and welcome! Congrats on your campaign and Hot & Trending. Myself, my book TWISTED didn't make into H&T till the very end and now I'm on one day left. But I'm very grateful to everyone, nonetheless, and totally geeked about it!! (I really didn't know what I was doing when I got started.) And if you "stumbled" upon Jack Wallen's blog you may or may not have caught the last one where he mentions about Headtalkers. (Or was it Thunderclaps?) Eiether way, check into both. Steve Vernon's made mention of them too in his blogs, and I myself found them invaluable. No luck on the Google front though. Haven't heard too much positive on that. Good Luck!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Delaine Christine said:


> Hi, Author Angela S., and welcome! Congrats on your campaign and Hot & Trending. Myself, my book TWISTED didn't make into H&T till the very end and now I'm on one day left. But I'm very grateful to everyone, nonetheless, and totally geeked about it!! (I really didn't know what I was doing when I got started.) And if you "stumbled" upon Jack Wallen's blog you may or may not have caught the last one where he mentions about Headtalkers. (Or was it Thunderclaps?) Eiether way, check into both. Steve Vernon's made mention of them too in his blogs, and I myself found them invaluable. No luck on the Google front though. Haven't heard too much positive on that. Good Luck!


The biggest difference between HeadTalker and Thunderclap is that you can put together a Headtalker campaign much faster...and it's easier for the campaigns to succeed. With Thunderclap you have to have a minimum of 100 supporters. HeadTalker has a minimum (I believe) of 25. With my last HeadTalker campaign (the one I did for the Kindle Scout campaign), I wound up with a reach of 1,131,781. The numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Woohoohoo! OMG! I cannot believe it. I just checked my stats for the morning and not only am I still in H & T but my views more than doubled in one day. Holy crap, I didn't even know that was possible. LOL, that is too cool. Thanks soooo much to everyone that has helped me out!

So as it stands, I have 36 hrs in H&T and 625 views, which I realize is piddance compared to the rest of you, but I'm still very pleased. I didn't even think I'd make it to H &T. And I've learned a TON. Have a great day everyone, and if you haven't checked out my campaign already, and you have a space left on your queue....

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3UJCG045LK7Z0

And yes, I agree Jack, the Headtalkers seem more beneficial and quicker. You can set up a free Thunderclap but to get more numbers up front I noticed you do have to pay for assistance. But, for argument sake, I suppose if a person were to start a Thunderclap at the beginning of their campaign for the end, I imagine you could get there by the end. It would take a little more work. I did run into a Thunderclap page on Facebook which was invaluable in filling my Headtalker's. I got one going out today. They were VERY helpful so I would highly recommend checking in there for everyone for future Headtalkers if you're not already aware of them.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Kindle Scout Update: Day 28

http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-28/

I had a bad case of the feels.


----------



## JR.

Jack Wallen said:


> With my last HeadTalker campaign (the one I did for the Kindle Scout campaign), I wound up with a reach of 1,131,781. The numbers speak for themselves.


What were your numbers? I looked up HeadTalker and found this:



> My reason for this is that my campaign had the potential to hit 600,000 + people across social networks (100,000+ from my 50+ supporters and 500,000 from Head Talker). My campaign resulted in around 75 clicks through to the website which essentially a Click Through Rate of 0.0001%.


That's click-through, not actual interaction like a nomination.


----------



## Paul Kohler

I've been lingering around, but not commenting much. I've been on top or Steve's list and continue to nominate the top 3. Congrats to all those that have recently been accepted, and condolences to those that have been passed up. 
Right now, I should be about to submit my WIP into the Scout program, if I were on track with my projected writing/editing schedule. But, you know how life gets in the way and stuff. Well, that happened to me. The good news is I am about 90% through my first draft, and will be wrapping it up this weekend! For what was projected as a 65k word novel, I am going to end up around 90k. Yikes! I am hoping to knock that number down by 10% through rewrites and editing, but I also do not want to detract from the story I am trying to tell. My new revised submission date to KS is May 13th. That'll give me a good month to get through my rewrites and editing.

A few questions, if you please. 

First, does anyone know what the preferred word count is? I know that 50k is the minimum, but I wonder if they have a preference, and not to exceed. I'm hoping that my projected 80k novel will still have a chance.

Second, What is the submission process? If I submit on May 13th, when will it go live? Also, after I make that submission, is there anything else I need to do? I ask because I am going on vacation on May 14th, and will lose internet connectivity on the morning of May 15th for about a week. I'd hate to submit it and then get on the cruise boat, all the while KS is waiting for me to confirm something before it goes life. User process would be great.

Thanks, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## thesios

Hi Paul

Just because u submit the book does not necessarily mean you will be pick for nominations.

It will take the scouts a few days to get back to you after you submit with a decision if they will accepted for nominations or not and date your campaign would start


----------



## Paul Kohler

thesios said:


> Just because u submit the book does not necessarily mean you will be pick for nominations.


Yes, I am aware of this, but my question was whether I would miss any sort of confirmation once (and if) it gets accepted. From what you eluded to is that if it is accepted, they email to tell you that it will go live on X day? Is that correct?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Paul Kohler said:


> Second, What is the submission process? If I submit on May 13th, when will it go live? Also, after I make that submission, is there anything else I need to do? I ask because I am going on vacation on May 14th, and will lose internet connectivity on the morning of May 15th for about a week. I'd hate to submit it and then get on the cruise boat, all the while KS is waiting for me to confirm something before it goes life. User process would be great.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for the long post.


Paul, your word count seems just fine to me. The timing on submission . . . I'd wait to submit after you return from your cruise (enjoy!). I submitted on a Wednesday, heard back within 24 hours, and my book was live a day or so later! I think others have had that quick a response, too. Just get everything polished up beautifully, go enjoy your cruise, then return and look it all over again before hitting the button.  I wrote a post for ALLi about making the most of a campaign. You can read it here, top entry: http://www.rosettebook.com/journal-blog/other-blogs/


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Paul Kohler said:


> Yes, I am aware of this, but my question was whether I would miss any sort of confirmation once (and if) it gets accepted. From what you alluded to is that if it is accepted, they email to tell you that it will go live on X day? Is that correct?


I think they only turn down books that are plagiarized or obscene. Once your book is accepted, if I remember rightly, you get a chance to check how it will look on the site before it goes live. You don't want to miss this, in case the formatting is wrong. I've seen books with huge spaces between paragraphs, for instance.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Thanks, Lexi and Cindy! I already deleted the scene where the man and the goat ... Oh, wait... Wrong book.  I think I'm pretty safe with my story. I would like to be sure not to miss anything, so I'll either move things up a day or two or hold off until I get back from my cruise.


----------



## Jack Wallen

JR. said:


> What were your numbers? I looked up HeadTalker and found this:
> 
> That's click-through, not actual interaction like a nomination.


I wound up with about 1,500 clicks. So it was definitely worth it...especially considering it was free. T


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

geronl said:


> You can mention the title and throw a link up


Oh. OK. Thanks. The title is Reconcilable Differences, under Literature and Romance. Here's the link:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JXXN1LUS2SHW


----------



## geronl

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> Oh. OK. Thanks. The title is Reconcilable Differences, under Literature and Romance. Here's the link:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JXXN1LUS2SHW


Now Steve can add it to the list. I also gave it a look.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay Mary, RECONCILABLE DIFFERENCES is up on the list right now.



Paul Kohler said:


> A few questions, if you please.
> 
> First, does anyone know what the preferred word count is? I know that 50k is the minimum, but I wonder if they have a preference, and not to exceed. I'm hoping that my projected 80k novel will still have a chance.
> 
> Second, What is the submission process? If I submit on May 13th, when will it go live? Also, after I make that submission, is there anything else I need to do? I ask because I am going on vacation on May 14th, and will lose internet connectivity on the morning of May 15th for about a week. I'd hate to submit it and then get on the cruise boat, all the while KS is waiting for me to confirm something before it goes life. User process would be great.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for the long post.


Hey Paul.

50k is the MINIMUM - but, personally, I feel being towards the 70-80k will stand in your favor.

As for the timing - I really think that you might be better off waiting until AFTER your cruise. Number one, because you might miss an e-mail from kboards - but number two and more important - do you REALLY want to go on a wonderful cruise fretting about how many nominations you may or may not be getting.

Unless it is a rotten cruise that you are going on.


No sir - if it were me I would finish writing what I can and then just put that manuscript to bed for a little while and go out and enjoy that cruise and grab a little sunshine and relaxation. Then you'll come back full of happy memories and good feelings and a little bit of Montezuma's Revenge on account of that goat kabob you ate at the last port REALLY was as rank as it looked.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Thanks guys.


----------



## Michael Scott

I posted my first book on Kindle Scout last week. Gate to Gillan, https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2VV8IZHY44KUY I've read through the posts here and I'm grateful for the info, I think there are a lot of helpful people. Does anyone have an interesting out of the box idea on getting your content in front of interested readers even outside of Kindle Scout?


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> ... do you REALLY want to go on a wonderful cruise fretting about how many nominations you may or may not be getting.


Actually, this was partly by design. If I'm on a cruise, and getting online to check the stats a million times a day, would be close to impossible. Sure, I could pay for internet on the boat, but the cruise would at least keep me away from fretting why oh why I'm not in the H&T yet! If I can get it to go live before I board the boat on the 15th, I think I'll be OK. That way, I can at least do an initial blast to my subscriber list before I go. Then, when I get back, I can further push the campaign onto every living person this side of the rockies!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Paul Kohler said:


> Actually, this was partly by design. If I'm on a cruise, and getting online to check the stats a million times a day, would be close to impossible. Sure, I could pay for internet on the boat, but the cruise would at least keep me away from fretting why oh why I'm not in the H&T yet! If I can get it to go live before I board the boat on the 15th, I think I'll be OK. That way, I can at least do an initial blast to my subscriber list before I go. Then, when I get back, I can further push the campaign onto every living person this side of the rockies!


Okay, Paul, I know I'm the newbie of the group but I think I kinda have to agree with Cindy and Steve on waiting to submit till you get back from your trip. In the end it's obviously your decision. You have to decide what will work for you. As to the stats, you wouldn't be able to check them periodically during the day as they generate them only once each day, usually between 5-6am I've noticed. In other words, any views you received won't show on the first day, but rather the next day. Maybe those with a million views have noticed something different?

Honestly, I don't know what, if any, importance there is of being on H&T. I've heard in some cases it still didn't matter.

But...if you want to try to be on H&T at any point during that first week of your campaign, do you really want to return a week later to find out you haven't hit it once? And that you weren't around in order to attempt to do something about it? Again, in the end its up to you. You have a subscriber list. I didn't because I'm new and didn't know better. (Duh!, right?) So maybe you won't have to worry. You may well already have a huge fan base so for you..., maybe it won't matter?


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Delaine Christine said:


> Hi, Author Angela S., and welcome! Congrats on your campaign and Hot & Trending. Myself, my book TWISTED didn't make into H&T till the very end and now I'm on one day left. But I'm very grateful to everyone, nonetheless, and totally geeked about it!! (I really didn't know what I was doing when I got started.) And if you "stumbled" upon Jack Wallen's blog you may or may not have caught the last one where he mentions about Headtalkers. (Or was it Thunderclaps?) Eiether way, check into both. Steve Vernon's made mention of them too in his blogs, and I myself found them invaluable. No luck on the Google front though. Haven't heard too much positive on that. Good Luck!


Thank you!! I first ended up on the H&T list about 12 hours into my first day, and I haven't fallen off yet. I'm not sure what I'm doing right, but I'm going to continue doing everything I'm doing just in case! Something must be working for me! lol
I'll have to check into the Headtalker campaign you mentioned. I actually haven't heard of them, but I have heard of Thunderclap and have supported a lot of Thunderclap campaigns for other authors. I was involved in one myself, but that was for a box set for which I did not have much involvement in setting up --- only "pimping" it on social media.
I gave your book Twisted a nomination. I hope you do very well on your last day!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Jack Wallen said:


> Thank you so very much, AuthorAngelaS. You are very kind.  I have one day left before the true nerve racking days begin.


You are so very welcome! I thought you were on your last day already. Oh, well, one more day of obsessing and being completely miserable won't kill you.... right??  lol Anyway, best of luck to you on your LAST day!


----------



## Steve Vernon

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I'll have to check into the Headtalker campaign you mentioned. I actually haven't heard of them, but I have heard of Thunderclap and have supported a lot of Thunderclap campaigns for other authors. I was involved in one myself, but that was for a box set for which I did not have much involvement in setting up --- only "pimping" it on social media.
> I gave your book Twisted a nomination. I hope you do very well on your last day!


The HeadTalker is just a slightly modified variation of Thunderclap. I find it easier to use, in that you only need a minimum of 25 supporters to get it go live - and, if you get stuck at 24 or something like that they have a handy marketplace where, for a buck or two you can buy yourself a little support. I've never found it necessary to buy that support, but it's handy to have.

I found that the HeadTalker got me a lot of extra views on a single day - but did not translate into very many nominations. Like all of you, I am not sure HOW Amazon works out all of those many numbers - so I don't know if the views have ANY sort of a relation to the H&T.

Is any of it necessary?

I believe that the folks at Kindle Scout WANT to know that you aren't afraid to promote your book - so a certain amount of jumping on soapboxes and shouting "NOMINATE MY BOOK" will give your campaign a little bit more of a chance of success - but it is one of the smaller factors, in my opinion.

So pump it up a little but don't obsess about it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Michael Scott. I have got GATE TO GILLAN on the list now. Good luck to you.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Suicide Station by Jack Wallen
LAST DAY LEFT Just One Kiss by Amelia Whitmore
LAST DAY LEFT Odd Adventures With Your Other Father by Norman Prentiss
LAST DAY LEFT Twisted by Vortigern Black
1 day left Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
1 day left Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
3 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
8 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
9 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
9 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
15 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
15 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
18 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
21 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
23 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
23 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
28 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Delaine Christine

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I gave your book Twisted a nomination. I hope you do very well on your last day!


Thank you so very much AuthorAngela S!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> I found that the HeadTalker got me a lot of extra views on a single day - but did not translate into very many nominations. Like all of you, I am not sure HOW Amazon works out all of those many numbers - so I don't know if the views have ANY sort of a relation to the H&T.


Just curious, Steve. How were you able to tell between views and nominations? Did they give you stats or something afterwords? If you don't mind my asking. Or did I miss that mention in a previous post? I would love to know what views translated into nominations.....


----------



## Jack Wallen

My final #KindleScout Update: Day 29 http://monkeypantz.net/kindle-scout-update-day-29/

In which I describe how the Kindle Scout campaign helped to reshape my marketing approach.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Everyone! I just wanted to say thanks to Steve again for including Random Acts of Unkindness on the list. 

I'm at the end of week 3 and it's been a difficult week. I've continued with my marketing plan and pulled out all the stops, but not managed to be H&T all week.    I've run a FB add and tracked the clicks there and there were quite a few! As far as I know there isn't a way to know how many people nominated, only page views (I may be wrong).

I'm hoping that next week will be better. One thing I have realized is that it's all relative - much depends on the volume of submissions and the nominations they get, and weekends, where there seems to be a lot of 'last days' and 'new' on the H&T. I expect at the Amazon end they will have some kind of metric that pulls together the 'publicity' calculation, I know that I watched the manager of Kindle Scout in an interview say that they do track it. 

So. 8 days to go. This time next week I'll be near the end of my campaign. Good luck to everyone here, there are some great reads and I'm going to look out for all your novels in the future.

I did notice on the Kindle Scout home page header another book has appeared as 'chosen' since I started my campaign. I'm in touch with a few authors who had 'last days' last week and they haven't heard yay or nay as yet.  

Jacqui x


----------



## Jack Wallen

JacquelineWard said:


> I'm at the end of week 3 and it's been a difficult week. I've continued with my marketing plan and pulled out all the stops, but not managed to be H&T all week.  I've run a FB add and tracked the clicks there and there were quite a few! As far as I know there isn't a way to know how many people nominated, only page views (I may be wrong).


I was fond of calling Week 3 "Weak 3". Days 20-23 were especially trying. Week 3 suffers from "Middle Child Syndrome". You have all the new kids getting a lot of traffic and all the old kids getting attention, because they're about to leave the nest. In fact, everyone I know who has gone through the process said Week 3 was terrible. The good news is that Week 4 is much better.


----------



## thesios

last day for Amelia 

Jack good luck , but i think we would be vying for the same spot


----------



## JacquelineWard

> The good news is that Week 4 is much better.


I hope so, Jack. I've very much enjoyed your blog by the way. Good luck to you and everyone else on their last day.

How long do you think it will take until you hear back? Way down this thread it suggested a couple of days to a week, I wondered if that had changed?


----------



## Jack Wallen

JacquelineWard said:


> I hope so, Jack. I've very much enjoyed your blog by the way. Good luck to you and everyone else on their last day.
> 
> How long do you think it will take until you hear back? Way down this thread it suggested a couple of days to a week, I wondered if that had changed?


I imagine it'll be a few days that will feel like a few months.


----------



## Jim Nelson

Jack Wallen said:


> In fact, everyone I know who has gone through the process said Week 3 was terrible. The good news is that Week 4 is much better.


Just to chime in to agree. Week 3 was like hitting a brick wall. Anyone going through the process should be prepared for it and know that things will pick up again on Week 4. In fact, I would tell others to use Week 3 to _prepare_ for Week 4 -- prep your emails, advertising, social media, schedule mail blasts, all the last-minute pushes -- and end on a strong finish.

-- Jim


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Thanks for the nominations kb peeps. I saw from my stats that a few had come from here.

Anyone know if there are specific numbers needed to make Hot & Trending? Or is it relative moment by moment?


----------



## Delaine Christine

Jim Nelson said:


> Just to chime in to agree. Week 3 was like hitting a brick wall. Anyone going through the process should be prepared for it and know that things will pick up again on Week 4. In fact, I would tell others to use Week 3 to _prepare_ for Week 4 -- prep your emails, advertising, social media, schedule mail blasts, all the last-minute pushes -- and end on a strong finish.
> 
> -- Jim


Yes, I would agree, Jim. This will be something to remember when I attempt to submit my other book series in the next month or so under another name.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> Thanks for the nominations kb peeps. I saw from my stats that a few had come from here.
> 
> Anyone know if there are specific numbers needed to make Hot & Trending? Or is it relative moment by moment?


Unsure, Mary Ann, but I'm just guessing maybe anything over 50 views to hit H&T.

9-1/2 hours to go and relatively calm considering.       LOL, okay, maybe not so calm.

Good luck Jack, Amelia and Norman!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Delaine Christine said:


> 9-1/2 hours to go and relatively calm considering.       LOL, okay, maybe not so calm.
> 
> Good luck Jack, Amelia and Norman!


Thank you. My guess is those ending tonight will know by Monday. That'll make for a wonderfully stress-free weekend. ;-)

Best of luck to everyone ending tonight! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Delaine Christine said:


> Unsure, Mary Ann, but I'm just guessing maybe anything over 50 views to hit H&T.
> 
> 9-1/2 hours to go and relatively calm considering.       LOL, okay, maybe not so calm.
> 
> Good luck Jack, Amelia and Norman!
> 
> Thanks Christine. I seem to have 81 since Wednesday night, but not sure how many per day. Not on the list yet, however. Best of luck with your final hours (sounds so dire!).


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine Christine said:


> Just curious, Steve. How were you able to tell between views and nominations? Did they give you stats or something afterwords? If you don't mind my asking. Or did I miss that mention in a previous post? I would love to know what views translated into nominations.....


Just a bit of creative guesswork on my part, Delaine.

The HeadTalker went live on the 16th day of my campaign. I had my second largest day of views - with 109 views translating into 3 hours of Hot & Trending - one of my lowest days for Hot & Trending.

Now, mind you the very next day I hit 24 hours Hot & Trending in a burst that lasted six straight days - so MAYBE the HeadTalker kicked me into that hot six day run - but I just kind of have the feeling that it just sort of stirred the pot a little bit.

If that sounds like muddy thinking that's all I have got to work with.


----------



## Jim Nelson

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> Anyone know if there are specific numbers needed to make Hot & Trending? Or is it relative moment by moment?


I coming to believe it's a formula mixing nominations w/ page views, and perhaps some other magic (such as weighting clicks from social networks, which are more "visible" than email or personal web sites). And because of the prominence on the stats page of external vs. internal clicks (from Kindle Scout vs. another web site), I suspect some weight is placed on that metric as well ... but what weight, and what is weighted more, I have no clue.

As others have reported here, you can sit in H&T for 30 days and not get selected. I can't believe a book would receive nonstop nominations for 30 days straight and then Amazon take a pass. That's why I think H&T is beyond a simple representation of nominations.

But -- only a hunch of mine.

-- Jim


----------



## RJ Crayton

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone! I just wanted to say thanks to Steve again for including Random Acts of Unkindness on the list.
> 
> I'm at the end of week 3 and it's been a difficult week. I've continued with my marketing plan and pulled out all the stops, but not managed to be H&T all week.  I've run a FB add and tracked the clicks there and there were quite a few! As far as I know there isn't a way to know how many people nominated, only page views (I may be wrong).
> 
> I'm hoping that next week will be better. One thing I have realized is that it's all relative - much depends on the volume of submissions and the nominations they get, and weekends, where there seems to be a lot of 'last days' and 'new' on the H&T. I expect at the Amazon end they will have some kind of metric that pulls together the 'publicity' calculation, I know that I watched the manager of Kindle Scout in an interview say that they do track it.
> 
> Jacqui x


Good luck to you, Jacqui. I've seen your book and you're actually on my saved list, to add when a slot opens up. Sounds like week 3 is a bear. I just started week three, so .... Hopefully, your book will finish out well.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> Thanks Christine. I seem to have 81 since Wednesday night, but not sure how many per day. Not on the list yet, however. Best of luck with your final hours (sounds so dire!).


LOL, your funny! Naw! I'm not really anticipating getting selected this round. More just because I'm up against people like Norman, Jack and Amelie. LOL, but for me, I figure, this is really good exposure either way. And I've met some amazing new people and friends, including those on this board.


----------



## Delaine Christine

RJ Crayton said:


> Good luck to you, Jacqui. I've seen your book and you're actually on my saved list, to add when a slot opens up. Sounds like week 3 is a bear. I just started week three, so .... Hopefully, your book will finish out well.


Oh, yes, Random Acts of Unkindness is on my save list too. I read through it and really like the premise. = - )


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Just a bit of creative guesswork on my part, Delaine.
> The HeadTalker went live on the 16th day of my campaign. I had my second largest day of views - with 109 views translating into 3 hours of Hot & Trending - one of my lowest days for Hot & Trending.
> Now, mind you the very next day I hit 24 hours Hot & Trending in a burst that lasted six straight days - so MAYBE the HeadTalker kicked me into that hot six day run - but I just kind of have the feeling that it just sort of stirred the pot a little bit.
> If that sounds like muddy thinking that's all I have got to work with.


Sounds like pretty good guesswork to me. 



Jack Wallen said:


> Thank you. My guess is those ending tonight will know by Monday. That'll make for a wonderfully stress-free weekend. ;-)
> Best of luck to everyone ending tonight! Woohoo!!!!


Ugh, you ain't kidding Jack. 
And, wow, Norman, that went way over my head. (I'm naturally a blonde, LOL) My husband says I'm clueless with computer stuff. He, on the other hand, is Microsoft Certified.

I'm off for now for a movie and popcorn before bed. An hour and a half till Twisted's end on Scout. Ah, alas, figure not much more I can do.
Incidentally, if anyone is interested, I'm running a Goodreads Giveaway of my other two books in the RavenCroft series. Just thought I'd throw that out there.
It ends 1 day and 4-1/2 hours from now. Figured it would be a good idea in conjunction with the campaign.

Telepathy #1 Tortured #2
https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/178621-telepathy https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/178639-tortured


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jim Nelson said:


> Just to chime in to agree. Week 3 was like hitting a brick wall. Anyone going through the process should be prepared for it and know that things will pick up again on Week 4. In fact, I would tell others to use Week 3 to _prepare_ for Week 4 -- prep your emails, advertising, social media, schedule mail blasts, all the last-minute pushes -- and end on a strong finish.
> 
> -- Jim


I totally agree about this. It's funny just looking into the H&T currently, and only a couple are from week 2 or 3: it' s mostly folks who'd be in "ending soon" or "just added." I think Jack made a point a while back that there's something like a feedback loop that gets going here, encouraging traffic.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jack Wallen said:


> Thank you. My guess is those ending tonight will know by Monday. That'll make for a wonderfully stress-free weekend. ;-)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone ending tonight! Woohoo!!!!


Soooo happy to be ending within the hour, but am surprised at your estimate of Monday news. Seems so sudden, after this long month! Well, I hope they pick several from tonight's bunch!

--Norman


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Hoping a lot of us don't need this advice--ha!--but...

For those of us who don't get selected, is there a "best practices" post/blog (or section of this thread) that gives good advice on how to move forward, taking best advantages of the audience generated by the campaign?  I worked harder for KS than I ever did to sell a book that actually existed, and don't want to lose that effort and momentum...  Plus, I really have strong feelings that OTHER FATHER is my best book, and I want as many people as possible to read it.

--Norman


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Jim Nelson said:


> I coming to believe it's a formula mixing nominations w/ page views, and perhaps some other magic (such as weighting clicks from social networks, which are more "visible" than email or personal web sites). And because of the prominence on the stats page of external vs. internal clicks (from Kindle Scout vs. another web site), I suspect some weight is placed on that metric as well ... but what weight, and what is weighted more, I have no clue.
> 
> As others have reported here, you can sit in H&T for 30 days and not get selected. I can't believe a book would receive nonstop nominations for 30 days straight and then Amazon take a pass. That's why I think H&T is beyond a simple representation of nominations.
> 
> But -- only a hunch of mine.
> 
> -- Jim


Thanks for your opinions Jim. It seems that way to me, but I haven't been watching very long. Nothing to do but sit back and watch, I guess.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Delaine Christine said:


> LOL, your funny! Naw! I'm not really anticipating getting selected this round. More just because I'm up against people like Norman, Jack and Amelie. LOL, but for me, I figure, this is really good exposure either way. And I've met some amazing new people and friends, including those on this board.


That's my attitude, too. The exposure can't hurt no matter what happens, or how you go forward to publication. I sound cool, but just see if I can resist checking my stats at 2:37am PDT to see if day two was as good as day one. LOL. I'm wondering what will happen when the weekend rolls around and people have more time to upload competition. Fresh blood. Aaargh!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Jim Nelson said:


> I coming to believe it's a formula mixing nominations w/ page views, and perhaps some other magic (such as weighting clicks from social networks, which are more "visible" than email or personal web sites). And because of the prominence on the stats page of external vs. internal clicks (from Kindle Scout vs. another web site), I suspect some weight is placed on that metric as well ... but what weight, and what is weighted more, I have no clue.
> 
> As others have reported here, you can sit in H&T for 30 days and not get selected. I can't believe a book would receive nonstop nominations for 30 days straight and then Amazon take a pass. That's why I think H&T is beyond a simple representation of nominations.


If page views are taken into account, it would be logical to associate them with nominations. Ten people view your book without nominating? Bad. Two people view and nominate? Good.

Internal nominations, which are unsolicited, have to count for more than external ones, imo.

And remember, KS editors consider the whole book. Most readers who nominate have only read 5,000 words, so cannot make a full judgment of the book's worth. They are called nominations, not votes, for a reason.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Norman Prentiss said:


> Hoping a lot of us don't need this advice--ha!--but...
> 
> For those of us who don't get selected, is there a "best practices" post/blog (or section of this thread) that gives good advice on how to move forward, taking best advantages of the audience generated by the campaign? I worked harder for KS than I ever did to sell a book that actually existed, and don't want to lose that effort and momentum... Plus, I really have strong feelings that OTHER FATHER is my best book, and I want as many people as possible to read it.
> 
> --Norman


It depends if you are releasing it on Kindle Select or going wide.

If you are just sticking to Kindle I would go Select and either use a Countdown or set up a freebie giveaway or a 99 cent launch special right off the bat if you are looking for a LOT of readers.

Go big on promotion. I think with your proven track record you might even be able to snag a BookBub spot for it. There are other solid and less-pricey promotional websites than BookBub - but they definitely give you the bang for the buck. And they promote wide, so if you are going to be putting your OTHER FATHER into Kobo, Nook, Apple and the like, BookBub can still work for you.

If you're looking for cheaper options try BookBarbarian, Robin Reads and bknights (but only bknights if it is a freebie)

I prefer 99 cents as a promotional price - because hey, you want to make SOME money - but freebie has its perks. I like the idea of offering a Kindle Scout fall-off as a freebie right off of the bat so that any of the folks who DID nominate you get the chance to pick it up for free - BUT, on the other hand there is no guarantee that they will even bother.

But I think you are going to make it, Norman. That book looks like a hoot and a half.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let's get this chore out of the way so that I can get on with a full day of slogging through the Track-Changes of my freshly-edited manuscript for KELPIE DREAMS.

It is going to be a LONG morning.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
LAST DAY LEFT Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
2 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
7 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
8 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
8 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
14 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
14 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
17 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
20 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
22 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
22 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
27 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

I just nominated these three books:

Making Arrangements by Ferris 
Bridge Daughter by Jim
The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard

Good luck everyone!

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Norman Prentiss said:


> Hoping a lot of us don't need this advice--ha!--but...
> 
> For those of us who don't get selected, is there a "best practices" post/blog (or section of this thread) that gives good advice on how to move forward, taking best advantages of the audience generated by the campaign? I worked harder for KS than I ever did to sell a book that actually existed, and don't want to lose that effort and momentum... Plus, I really have strong feelings that OTHER FATHER is my best book, and I want as many people as possible to read it.
> 
> --Norman


Norman, my Scout offering was H&T 96% of the time and received almost 2400 views, but it was not selected (I think the quality is high, as do my reviewers, but I'm a debut novelist and not in a hot genre). I chose to go KDP Select, launched the last week of January, and had Amazon notify my "followers" a few days later (there was a delay of 24-36 hours, I think--you can't pinpoint it). I wanted to space out promotion, as I did during campaign, to discern who was buying when and under what circumstances. The Amazon notification yielded me 20-30 purchases (at $2.99) over the next couple of days and boosted me to under 9k ranking for a brief, shining moment.  I had the print version out a month later (also launched the last week of a month), and I wanted to go slowly with any KDP Select promo so I could see the organic effect of the paperback launch, e.g. Because my paperback is illustrated by the cover artist (my daughter) and pretty lovely, if I do say so myself, it is selling almost as well as the Kindle version.

Today, 2.5 months after Kindle launch, my first Countdown Deal begins--99 cents for a few days, then $1.99 for a few days. I have a paid promo going out later today and another on the last day, with a character interview on a blog the last day, too, and I'm going to fill in in between with some other paid promos (a FB ad, for one).

Here are some things to think about:

*Unless you have a big back list and plan to use the strategy of hooking folks with a freebie to introduce your whole list, driving your sales through your own email list, etc., you should plan for the long haul and a steady trickle of sales intermittently boosted a bit with promo and long-tailing with quality reviews. (I know you have other books--this note is for others who may be reading.)

*You cannot run a Countdown Deal in KDP Select until you've been launched for at least thirty days, and with a couple of other limitations related to the changing of a price and the end of your KDP Select 90-day commitment. Read the rules carefully and strategize! I squeezed my own plans by playing with the price a few weeks in! *(NOTE THIS HAS BEEN EDITED TO CORRECT A DETAIL. YOU MAY SCHEDULE FREE DAYS WITHOUT THESE LIMITATIONS.)*

*I've just checked my "discoverability" in the Countdown listings and it's not bad (first page or two in my categories, and when filtered to 4-5-star reviews, 90-day launch, etc.). I don't know how many choose their books by visiting the Countdown Deals pages, but I found it kind of hard to navigate there. We shall see.

*Make careful use of your mailing list. I have a bit over 100 on mine (four are my own email boxes for checking format!), and I estimate up to half of them have already purchased. I gave them a "heads up" last week and will send another message (well crafted for forwarding to friends) in a day or two, so as not to confound my paid promo results. I am thrilled that I have very happy fans. I want to keep them, sell to them later, and inspire them to tell their friends.

*Seriously consider launching the last week of a month, to get your first royalties (and likely a large percentage of your first few months' sales) a month earlier. I launched January 22 and got my first direct deposit this week. That one week's total is larger than the combined royalties from the next two months. If I'd launched February 1, that first payment would not come to me until the first week of May.

So those are my own practices, carefully strategized. Whether they're "best" is questionable. I'd love to know others' experiences! Happy Launching!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Good luck to all those that just ended. I woke up today and all three of my nomination slots were empty. I just filled them up with the top three on Steve's list. Woot!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Last night at 11:00 PM I looked at my campaign and sighed...realizing I had only an hour left. Oddly enough, I really enjoyed this process. Yes, week three nearly did me in on a mental level...but I still derived so much pleasure from focusing on a single book (one that I loved writing) for thirty days. Now I feel as if I'm missing something...like I still want to shout out to the world "Nominate this book!" 

But alas.

Le sigh.

Best of luck to all of my fellow "enders". Fingers crossed for each of you.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> It depends if you are releasing it on Kindle Select or going wide.
> If you're looking for cheaper options try BookBarbarian, Robin Reads and bknights (but only bknights if it is a freebie)
> Go big on promotion.


Whew! Glad that part is over. Now on to strategizing the release. Though awaiting the Scouts decision I figure it wouldn't hurt to plan ahead.
Though prompted mostly toward Norman, I am taking all your really good advice into consideration Steve and Cindy.
But here's the thing, I only have a couple books to the Vortigern Black pseudonym at this point and they both launched in December 2015.
Would it be better to go wide with my approach or to stick with KDP Select? Obviously I'm going to attempt to go big on promotion, that just makes sense. But I am seriously limited to the financial aspect. So would it be better to go wide and utilize the aforementioned in Steve's quote for that reason?

Would one recommend Smashwords too, maybe? Just wondering. And have any of you heard of something called Outbrain and had any experience with it?
I came across it in my campaigning and am considering utilizing it but it seems a bit pricey so I'm wanting to be sure its legit and effective.



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Here are some things to think about:
> 
> *Unless you have a big back list and plan to use the strategy of hooking folks with a freebie to introduce your whole list, driving your sales through your own email list, etc., you should plan for the long haul and a steady trickle of sales intermittently boosted a bit with promo and long-tailing with quality reviews. (I know you have other books--this note is for others who may be reading.)
> 
> *Make careful use of your mailing list. I have a bit over 100 on mine (four are my own email boxes for checking format!), and I estimate up to half of them have already purchased. I gave them a "heads up" last week and will send another message (well crafted for forwarding to friends) in a day or two, so as not to confound my paid promo results. I am thrilled that I have very happy fans. I want to keep them, sell to them later, and inspire them to tell their friends.
> 
> *Seriously consider launching the last week of a month, to get your first royalties (and likely a large percentage of your first few months' sales) a month earlier. I launched January 22 and got my first direct deposit this week. That one week's total is larger than the combined royalties from the next two months. If I'd launched February 1, that first payment would not come to me until the first week of May.


I like your idea Cindy of launching at the end of the month. So I'm considering April 22nd as its a Friday, and therefore, payday for many. Though admittedly I'm thinking to go with the $0.99 deal as Steve had suggested. I'd go freeby but if I choose the KDP Select angle, your right Cindy, I wouldn't be able to list it as a freeby.

Or, would one recommend waiting till maybe last week of May instead and make it available for pre-order in order to ramp up sales?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Now I am off to catch up on some chores which got put off during my campaign. LOL, the laundry pile has become problematic this week.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Steve Vernon said:


> It depends if you are releasing it on Kindle Select or going wide.
> 
> If you are just sticking to Kindle I would go Select and either use a Countdown or set up a freebie giveaway or a 99 cent launch special right off the bat if you are looking for a LOT of readers.
> 
> Go big on promotion. I think with your proven track record you might even be able to snag a BookBub spot for it. There are other solid and less-pricey promotional websites than BookBub - but they definitely give you the bang for the buck. And they promote wide, so if you are going to be putting your OTHER FATHER into Kobo, Nook, Apple and the like, BookBub can still work for you.
> 
> If you're looking for cheaper options try BookBarbarian, Robin Reads and bknights (but only bknights if it is a freebie)
> 
> I prefer 99 cents as a promotional price - because hey, you want to make SOME money - but freebie has its perks. I like the idea of offering a Kindle Scout fall-off as a freebie right off of the bat so that any of the folks who DID nominate you get the chance to pick it up for free - BUT, on the other hand there is no guarantee that they will even bother.
> 
> But I think you are going to make it, Norman. That book looks like a hoot and a half.


Thanks for the very helpful advice, Steve. This is just what I needed to put my mind at ease w/a backup plan while I anxiously await news from Amazon....

--Norman


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Norman, my Scout offering was H&T 96% of the time and received almost 2400 views, but it was not selected (I think the quality is high, as do my reviewers, but I'm a debut novelist and not in a hot genre). I chose to go KDP Select, launched the last week of January, and had Amazon notify my "followers" a few days later (there was a delay of 24-36 hours, I think--you can't pinpoint it). I wanted to space out promotion, as I did during campaign, to discern who was buying when and under what circumstances. The Amazon notification yielded me 20-30 purchases (at $2.99) over the next couple of days and boosted me to under 9k ranking for a brief, shining moment.  I had the print version out a month later (also launched the last week of a month), and I wanted to go slowly with any KDP Select promo so I could see the organic effect of the paperback launch, e.g. Because my paperback is illustrated by the cover artist (my daughter) and pretty lovely, if I do say so myself, it is selling almost as well as the Kindle version.
> 
> Today, 2.5 months after Kindle launch, my first Countdown Deal begins--99 cents for a few days, then $1.99 for a few days. I have a paid promo going out later today and another on the last day, with a character interview on a blog the last day, too, and I'm going to fill in in between with some other paid promos (a FB ad, for one).
> 
> Here are some things to think about:
> 
> *Unless you have a big back list and plan to use the strategy of hooking folks with a freebie to introduce your whole list, driving your sales through your own email list, etc., you should plan for the long haul and a steady trickle of sales intermittently boosted a bit with promo and long-tailing with quality reviews. (I know you have other books--this note is for others who may be reading.)
> 
> *You cannot run a free promo nor a Countdown Deal in KDP Select until you've been launched for at least thirty days, and with a couple of other limitations related to the changing of a price and the end of your KDP Select 90-day commitment. Read the rules carefully and strategize! I squeezed my own plans by playing with the price a few weeks in!
> 
> *I've just checked my "discoverability" in the Countdown listings and it's not bad (first page or two in my categories, and when filtered to 4-5-star reviews, 90-day launch, etc.). I don't know how many choose their books by visiting the Countdown Deals pages, but I found it kind of hard to navigate there. We shall see.
> 
> *Make careful use of your mailing list. I have a bit over 100 on mine (four are my own email boxes for checking format!), and I estimate up to half of them have already purchased. I gave them a "heads up" last week and will send another message (well crafted for forwarding to friends) in a day or two, so as not to confound my paid promo results. I am thrilled that I have very happy fans. I want to keep them, sell to them later, and inspire them to tell their friends.
> 
> *Seriously consider launching the last week of a month, to get your first royalties (and likely a large percentage of your first few months' sales) a month earlier. I launched January 22 and got my first direct deposit this week. That one week's total is larger than the combined royalties from the next two months. If I'd launched February 1, that first payment would not come to me until the first week of May.
> 
> So those are my own practices, carefully strategized. Whether they're "best" is questionable. I'd love to know others' experiences! Happy Launching!


Cindy,

Thank you so much for the generous sharing of your experiences. This is all incredibly helpful information!

--Norman


----------



## editorjmv

A note on a discussion above:

You can schedule free days on KDP Select anytime after you enroll. I enrolled Modern Surprises in KDP Select on March 21 and scheduled free days from March 29-31. It worked well.

Joan


----------



## thesios

thats correct 

you cant do a countdown deal


----------



## thesios

Just one Kiss Had a great campaign with great numbers

Lets hope it get picked


----------



## Delaine Christine

editorjmv said:


> You can schedule free days on KDP Select anytime after you enroll. I enrolled Modern Surprises in KDP Select on March 21 and scheduled free days from March 29-31. It worked well.
> Joan


I didn't think you could do that. That's good to know, thank you Joan. So apparently its just the Countdown you can't do. Somehow I got that confused when reading through the KDP info.



thesios said:


> Just one Kiss Had a great campaign with great numbers
> Lets hope it get picked


Shoot I'm hoping we all get selected, though the likely-hood of that, I recognize, is improbable. I look forward to reading all of your works, regardless of selection. I love to read in all genres and they all appealed to me for different reasons. Good luck everyone! And thanks to all for your invaluable advice, you've been most helpful.


----------



## geronl

good luck


----------



## Jim Nelson

Mark Wakely said:


> I just nominated these three books:
> 
> Making Arrangements by Ferris
> Bridge Daughter by Jim
> The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thank you, Mark! I appreciate it. My nomination slots are full, but when they clear in the next day or two, I'll return the favor.

-- Jim


----------



## Jim Nelson

Paul Kohler said:


> Good luck to all those that just ended. I woke up today and all three of my nomination slots were empty. I just filled them up with the top three on Steve's list. Woot!


Thanks, Paul!

-- Jim


----------



## Jim Nelson

Steve Vernon said:


> So let's get on with the list, shall we?


This is my last day on KS and I wanted to thank Steve for putting out this list daily. I've only been active on this board a couple of weeks, but Steve has impressed me greatly with his clockwork resilience tracking others' books on top of writing his own.

Cheers,

-- Jim


----------



## geronl

Jim Nelson said:


> This is my last day on KS and I wanted to thank Steve for putting out this list daily. I've only been active on this board a couple of weeks, but Steve has impressed me greatly with his clockwork resilience tracking others' books on top of writing his own.


With _Suicide Station _off my list, I had a spot, Yours is nominated. I had almost forgotten.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jim Nelson said:


> This is my last day on KS and I wanted to thank Steve for putting out this list daily. I've only been active on this board a couple of weeks, but Steve has impressed me greatly with his clockwork resilience tracking others' books on top of writing his own.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -- Jim


Thanks, Jim. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## thesios

Who was picked last for publishing ?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

editorjmv said:


> A note on a discussion above:
> 
> You can schedule free days on KDP Select anytime after you enroll. I enrolled Modern Surprises in KDP Select on March 21 and scheduled free days from March 29-31. It worked well.
> 
> Joan


Thanks for that correction, Joan. I modified my post (though the quoted bits already posted won't be fixed). I'm pleased to say that I have 34 sales in the first few hours of my 99-cent Coundown Deal, and I can't see that any of the promo from my end has even kicked in yet! The mail list I scheduled for today hasn't gone out yet, FB is being stingy about showing people my couple of posts, and I don't have many Twitter followers, so those are "organic sales." My ranking hasn't improved yet--can't wait to see what it is when it kicks over!


----------



## Jim Nelson

geronl said:


> With _Suicide Station _off my list, I had a spot, Yours is nominated. I had almost forgotten.


Thanks! Much appreciated.

-- Jim


----------



## Jack Wallen

My current crop of nominations is filled with:

LAST DAY LEFT Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
LAST DAY LEFT Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
2 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II

Best of luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Jim Nelson said:


> Thank you, Mark! I appreciate it. My nomination slots are full, but when they clear in the next day or two, I'll return the favor.
> 
> -- Jim


Thanks Jim. Much appreciated. Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've been wading through my edited manuscript all day long.

I'm about one-eighth of the way through. My eyeballs are rolling all over my desk.

I have one thing and one thing only to say.

I HATE TRACK CHANGES!!!


----------



## Jim Nelson

Jack Wallen said:


> My current crop of nominations is filled with:
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
> LAST DAY LEFT Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
> 2 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!!!!


Thanks, Jack! Good luck to you too. I think we're both going to have nerve-wracked weekends.

-- Jim


----------



## Delaine Christine

Paul Kohler said:


> Good luck to all those that just ended. I woke up today and all three of my nomination slots were empty. I just filled them up with the top three on Steve's list. Woot!


Thank you Paul. Wish you the best on yours when you submit.


----------



## TheBehrg

Norman Prentiss said:


> Hoping a lot of us don't need this advice--ha!--but...
> 
> For those of us who don't get selected, is there a "best practices" post/blog (or section of this thread) that gives good advice on how to move forward, taking best advantages of the audience generated by the campaign? I worked harder for KS than I ever did to sell a book that actually existed, and don't want to lose that effort and momentum... Plus, I really have strong feelings that OTHER FATHER is my best book, and I want as many people as possible to read it.
> 
> --Norman


If "Other Father" is your best book Norman, I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## TheBehrg

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> So those are my own practices, carefully strategized. Whether they're "best" is questionable. I'd love to know others' experiences! Happy Launching!


Great info Cindy, thanks for sharing! Looks like you have a great strategy and dedicated readers if over half have purchased from your mailing list!

I'm launching my book that didn't make it this coming Tuesday and pricing it at $.99 for the first week only, mainly so those who did vote for it on KS can pick it up as close to free as possible. I think that price point pushes people who are on the edge to just make the purchase as well, I know I continue to buy WAY too many books that are on sale, knowing I'll get to them "eventually."

Once the second book bounces back to its normal price the following week, I'll be running a large free campaign on the first book in the series (first time I've ever done a free campaign for a novel-length work). Bookbub passed but I've got all the other major players lined up. Hopefully some of those freebie readers will continue on with the series (and help earn back the coin I'm spending for the free promotion). I felt it made more sense however to spend the money on the first book in the series knowing that might hook them into the second (and third ... one day).

Regardless of how it does, I'm just thrilled to get it out at this point.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I am fifty pages into a 211 page manuscript, leaning over my computer screen and peering at track changes and wishing that these gun slits that I laughingly call eyeballs were just a little bit younger and prettier.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
6 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
7 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
7 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
13 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
13 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
16 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
19 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
21 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
21 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
26 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!

(reaching for the Vizine)


----------



## A. N. Other Author

A sad no for me 

But it was already proofread so I threw it straight up there anyway 



Check it out if you're that way inclined . . . 0.99 until Monday, and KU

            

And if anyone is in a sharing mood, the web page is HERE: http://bit.ly/20oTxMV

Thanks for all the votes, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## JR.

Oh, I was expecting my rejection letter by the end of this week. Oh well, a little more waiting. Maybe I should blog about my angst. Blogging seems to be the thing. First I need some angst... Maybe if I go stub my toe and swap out the pain for my mental anguish.

...

Oh, woeth me! [Amazon] hath stubbed my [heart] with gleeful anguish!

Yeah, that'll work. I'll go start typing that up. Or maybe I'll just go back to the sequel. Or potter around my empty house feeling sorry for myself, as everyone has left for new year's and I couldn't really stomach the thought of another five nights in the Cambodian jungle. One at the end will do.


----------



## Mark Wakely

ADDavies said:


> A sad no for me
> 
> But it was already proofread so I threw it straight up there anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out if you're that way inclined . . . 0.99 until Monday, and KU
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone is in a sharing mood, the web page is HERE: http://bit.ly/20oTxMV
> 
> Thanks for all the votes, but it wasn't to be.


Sorry to hear about the reject, but congratulations on its publication.

You've got a great website, by the way.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## JacquelineWard

Random Acts of Unkindness is second on Steve's list today - the end in nigh (in a week anyway!)!

Thank you so much to everyone who saved it for nominations. I'm just waiting for some marketing to kick in and hoping for H&T tomorrow or Monday. I've done all I can do 

Yesterday I got an email for a book I had nominated saying it was rejected that came a week after it finished Kindle Scout. Someone else I know who went off last Friday hasn't heard yet. So it could be another couple of weeks in reality until I know.

Keeping myself busy by writing and tweeting!

Thank you to everyone on these boards for their continued support, makes the journey more bearable  xx


----------



## Delaine Christine

ADDavies said:


> A sad no for me
> But it was already proofread so I threw it straight up there anyway
> 
> Check it out if you're that way inclined . . . 0.99 until Monday, and KU
> 
> 
> And if anyone is in a sharing mood, the web page is HERE: http://bit.ly/20oTxMV
> Thanks for all the votes, but it wasn't to be.


Sorry to here it was a no, but I picked it up anyway. I'm in the middle of about five books right now (literally) so it'll have to wait till next week.
(I don't sleep much.) Look forward to reading it.


----------



## Mare

I'm keeping my slots filled! 

I'm feeling the pain for each email I get that informs me of another rejection. 

Somehow KS is different this time around—not as much fun watching the stats—I've quit watching!  I stayed in HT the first time, but not now. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Can I just say you're an awesome bunch? I'm one of the nutters who decided to launch right before a week vacation, so I'm posting and lurking and doing my best to be nonchalant about the fact I'm not home... I'll be more active here once I'm back at my desk, but for now I'm truly enjoying your posts and cheering you on


----------



## RJ Crayton

ADDavies said:


> A sad no for me
> 
> But it was already proofread so I threw it straight up there anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out if you're that way inclined . . . 0.99 until Monday, and KU
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone is in a sharing mood, the web page is HERE: http://bit.ly/20oTxMV
> 
> Thanks for all the votes, but it wasn't to be.


Sorry you didn't get selected. Good luck with your sales.


----------



## Paul Kohler

PattiLarsen said:


> Can I just say you're an awesome bunch? I'm one of the nutters who decided to launch right before a week vacation, so I'm posting and lurking and doing my best to be nonchalant about the fact I'm not home... I'll be more active here once I'm back at my desk, but for now I'm truly enjoying your posts and cheering you on


That's my plan too! I'm planning on submitting on or around May13th, and am boarding a cruise on the 15th. Internet is spendy on the boat, so it will force me to not obsess over stats for at least a week. I'll still have three weeks of that once I return from the tropics. Good luck on your campaign!


----------



## thesios

I am going back to the beginning of this thread

and personally inviting the author to my fb group

kindle scouts nominees support / marketing group https://www.facebook.com/groups/KindleScoutBooks

SO you are all welcome to join , before i get to you


----------



## misstante

Jim, thank you so much for the nomination! I had already nominated "Bridge Daughter," so I think we are on the same page with our taste in books! Good luck!


----------



## misstante

Jack Wallen said:


> My current crop of nominations is filled with:
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Making Arrangements by Ferris Robinson
> LAST DAY LEFT Bridge Daughter by Jim Nelson
> 2 days left The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!!!!


Thanks so much, Jack! This waiting is nerve-wracking!


----------



## misstante

Jim Nelson said:


> Thank you, Mark! I appreciate it. My nomination slots are full, but when they clear in the next day or two, I'll return the favor.
> 
> -- Jim


Thanks, Jim! I had already nominated "Bridge Daughter" a while back - can't wait to read it!!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

TheBehrg said:


> If "Other Father" is your best book Norman, I can't wait to get my hands on it!


Thanks for saying that, friend! Here's hoping it's in your hands soon!


----------



## misstante

Steve Vernon said:


> Thanks, Jim. I appreciate your kind words.


Ditto. So helpful!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

TheBehrg said:


> Great info Cindy, thanks for sharing! Looks like you have a great strategy and dedicated readers if over half have purchased from your mailing list!
> 
> I'm launching my book that didn't make it this coming Tuesday and pricing it at $.99 for the first week only, mainly so those who did vote for it on KS can pick it up as close to free as possible.
> 
> Regardless of how it does, I'm just thrilled to get it out at this point.


Thanks for your kind words and for your tips from an advanced Kindle author!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Steve Vernon said:


> The HeadTalker is just a slightly modified variation of Thunderclap. I find it easier to use, in that you only need a minimum of 25 supporters to get it go live - and, if you get stuck at 24 or something like that they have a handy marketplace where, for a buck or two you can buy yourself a little support. I've never found it necessary to buy that support, but it's handy to have.


Well, I wish I would have read your post BEFORE I went ahead and made a Thunderclap campaign. I did not realize you only needed to have 25 supporters as a minimum for HeadTalker versus the 100 supporters for Thunderclap. Now I am awkwardly in the position of only having 28 out of 100 supporters on my Thunderclap campaign and worrying that I won't be able to get up to the full 100. As everyone probably knows, the campaign doesn't get released unless you have 100% support. Had I known that I only needed 25 for HeadTalker, I would have signed up. I was afraid that since Thunderclap is more well known that people might not be as supportive of HeadTalker. Now I'm regretting my decision.

So the question is, should I continue on with my Thunderclap campaign and hope that I get the 100 supporters, or should I start a HeadTalker campaign just in case? And here is my campaign if anyone wants to take pity on me: http://thndr.me/ElitRg  lol

I'm curious as to if anyone received any word yet on getting a contract from Kindle Scout. I know quite a few books had their last day come and go. I saw one person with a no.  I hope your book does well even if you didn't get the contract. I'm sure all the exposure will be helpful, if nothing else.


----------



## Steve Vernon

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Well, I wish I would have read your post BEFORE I went ahead and made a Thunderclap campaign. I did not realize you only needed to have 25 supporters as a minimum for HeadTalker versus the 100 supporters for Thunderclap. Now I am awkwardly in the position of only having 28 out of 100 supporters on my Thunderclap campaign and worrying that I won't be able to get up to the full 100. As everyone probably knows, the campaign doesn't get released unless you have 100% support. Had I known that I only needed 25 for HeadTalker, I would have signed up. I was afraid that since Thunderclap is more well known that people might not be as supportive of HeadTalker. Now I'm regretting my decision.
> 
> So the question is, should I continue on with my Thunderclap campaign and hope that I get the 100 supporters, or should I start a HeadTalker campaign just in case? And here is my campaign if anyone wants to take pity on me: http://thndr.me/ElitRg  lol
> 
> I'm curious as to if anyone received any word yet on getting a contract from Kindle Scout. I know quite a few books had their last day come and go. I saw one person with a no.  I hope your book does well even if you didn't get the contract. I'm sure all the exposure will be helpful, if nothing else.


Check your PM file here at Kboards. I've sent you some help.


----------



## Delaine Christine

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Well, I wish I would have read your post BEFORE I went ahead and made a Thunderclap campaign. I did not realize you only needed to have 25 supporters as a minimum for HeadTalker versus the 100 supporters for Thunderclap. Now I am awkwardly in the position of only having 28 out of 100 supporters on my Thunderclap campaign and worrying that I won't be able to get up to the full 100. As everyone probably knows, the campaign doesn't get released unless you have 100% support. Had I known that I only needed 25 for HeadTalker, I would have signed up. I was afraid that since Thunderclap is more well known that people might not be as supportive of HeadTalker. Now I'm regretting my decision.
> 
> So the question is, should I continue on with my Thunderclap campaign and hope that I get the 100 supporters, or should I start a HeadTalker campaign just in case? And here is my campaign if anyone wants to take pity on me: http://thndr.me/ElitRg  lol
> 
> I'm curious as to if anyone received any word yet on getting a contract from Kindle Scout. I know quite a few books had their last day come and go. I saw one person with a no.  I hope your book does well even if you didn't get the contract. I'm sure all the exposure will be helpful, if nothing else.


I saw you on Facebook Thunderclap group and supported you there. Put a shout out on my media for you. Hopefully that helps. Good Luck!


----------



## PattiLarsen

JacquelineWard said:


> Random Acts of Unkindness is second on Steve's list today - the end in nigh (in a week anyway!)!
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who saved it for nominations. I'm just waiting for some marketing to kick in and hoping for H&T tomorrow or Monday. I've done all I can do
> 
> Yesterday I got an email for a book I had nominated saying it was rejected that came a week after it finished Kindle Scout. Someone else I know who went off last Friday hasn't heard yet. So it could be another couple of weeks in reality until I know.
> 
> Keeping myself busy by writing and tweeting!
> 
> Thank you to everyone on these boards for their continued support, makes the journey more bearable  xx


Just added it to my nominations--good luck!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> That's my plan too! I'm planning on submitting on or around May13th, and am boarding a cruise on the 15th. Internet is spendy on the boat, so it will force me to not obsess over stats for at least a week. I'll still have three weeks of that once I return from the tropics. Good luck on your campaign!


So far so good  I'm actually really enjoying this process. Have a great vacation!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I am 110 pages into a 211 page manuscript, leaning over my computer screen and peering at track changes and wishing that these gun slits that I laughingly call eyeballs were just a little bit younger and prettier.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Deimos Virus: Target Earth by Leonard D. Hilley II
5 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
6 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
6 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
12 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
12 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
15 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
18 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
20 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
20 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
25 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
25 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominate Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline and Facade by Alice. All my slots are full for now.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Jack Wallen

Still no word here. But I didn't expect anything this soon. Every time I glance at my email, I hold my breath.


----------



## misstante

Jack Wallen said:


> Still no word here. But I didn't expect anything this soon. Every time I glance at my email, I hold my breath.


Me too! And it's only been two days! I'm trying to figure out my plan if I hear the NO.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Thank you for your nominations, everyone. I'm excited to be H&T again!!!



> Well, I wish I would have read your post BEFORE I went ahead and made a Thunderclap campaign.


I did exactly this. I have to say Thunderclap was difficult and I prefer HeadTalker. I did both in the end. I think that in the future I would just use HeadTalker.

I'm not completely clear on what worked well in terms of page views and what didn't but when my campaign has finished I'll analyse it and report back.

Thanks again for the nominations - the finish line in in view


----------



## Jack Wallen

Here's a little something I wrote about the art of rejection/acceptance (that might help everyone waiting).

http://monkeypantz.net/art-rejection-acceptance/


----------



## AliceS

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominate Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline and Facade by Alice. All my slots are full for now.
> 
> Thank you Mark!


----------



## AliceS

So far my campaign has been pretty low key. I don't have a tremendous following or reach. My views are low and I've only been in H&T for 12 hours. I am hoping some of those numbers change as I fall into the "Ending" categories.

I'm banking on the story. My beta readers loved it. So for all those people who wonder about the importance of marketing...I'll be the guinea pig.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

AliceS said:


> So far my campaign has been pretty low key. I don't have a tremendous following or reach. My views are low and I've only been in H&T for 12 hours. I am hoping some of those numbers change as I fall into the "Ending" categories.
> 
> I'm banking on the story. My beta readers loved it. So for all those people who wonder about the importance of marketing...I'll be the guinea pig.


I guess you'd call my campaign seriously low key. I was hoping for a spike yesterday, being the weekend, but my nominations were even lower than the previous two day. And I haven't spent even one hour in H&T. Can anyone give me a sense of how many nominations per day would be considered healthy? I have no sense of scale here, except to compare myself to Martin Crosbie, which is unrealistic, given his network and reach. Starting to feel hopeless about this process working for me at all.

btw I launched a Headtalker campaign yesterday if anyone is over there looking around.


----------



## thesios

The Cat is out of the bag

We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up 

here are final stats

Hot & trending 577
5.4k pages viewed


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Congrats! Awesome campaign!


----------



## Mark Wakely

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Outstanding & congratulations!

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## JacquelineWard

> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up


That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Wow! Congratulations. Those are amazing stats--more than double what I was able to manage on page views. Of course, I saw you and Jack in Hot & Trending almost all the time!


----------



## JacquelineWard

> I guess you'd call my campaign seriously low key. I was hoping for a spike yesterday, being the weekend, but my nominations were even lower than the previous two day. And I haven't spent even one hour in H&T. Can anyone give me a sense of how many nominations per day would be considered healthy?


I'm not sure that there is a 'healthy'. I've had days where I was much lower than others and still been H&T, then a long stretch of high page views and no H&T It's all in relation to other nominations, new books that are visible on the home page and finishing books that are visible on the home page. I heard that other authors who had never been H&T got picked up and it doesn't just depend on the nominations.

I did see an interview with the manger of Kindle Scout who said that they do monitor social networking, but if we can see the links showing what we have tried, so can they.

Good luck, I'm heading over to support your campaign


----------



## Delaine Christine

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Congratulations! That's wonderful news. 
For some reason I had a real good feeling about yours, in addition to a couple others. Time will tell for the rest of them.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> I guess you'd call my campaign seriously low key. I was hoping for a spike yesterday, being the weekend, but my nominations were even lower than the previous two day. And I haven't spent even one hour in H&T. Can anyone give me a sense of how many nominations per day would be considered healthy? I have no sense of scale here, except to compare myself to Martin Crosbie, which is unrealistic, given his network and reach. Starting to feel hopeless about this process working for me at all.
> 
> btw I launched a Headtalker campaign yesterday if anyone is over there looking around.


Was just in Headtalker site and supported you there, Mary Ann. If you want to fill that up fast though, look up "ThunderClap Campaigns" group on Facebook. Enter in exactly as I listed it. You'll need to request to join but they are quick about responding and the people on that forum, for obvious reasons, are always glad to help out Headtalkers there. It's one of those, you support mine, I'll support yours kind of setups. Just a suggestion. Good Luck!

Oh, I nearly forgot. Check your Headtalker. I noticed a sentence when reading through it under your link that might need an edit. I only mention it, cause if it were me, I'd want someone to tell me before it went out to like a million people.


----------



## 1984Phins

Good evening!

First time poster here.

I have been enjoying reading about some of the experiences and advice you all have been giving. I am a first time author, so I really don't know much about anything. I'm a high school literacy teacher who is just trying to give writing a go (when he isn't stressed out by all the standardized testing).

I have a current campaign on kindle scout right now. I'm not going to beg for clicks, but if you do like what you see, by all means...

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/BXGPBLBF8CZL

Thanks! I look forward to interacting more on the board.


----------



## geronl

1984Phins said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/BXGPBLBF8CZL
> 
> Thanks! I look forward to interacting more on the board.


As long as it gets on the list, it's good


----------



## Steve Vernon

1984Phins said:


> Good evening!
> 
> First time poster here.
> 
> I have been enjoying reading about some of the experiences and advice you all have been giving. I am a first time author, so I really don't know much about anything. I'm a high school literacy teacher who is just trying to give writing a go (when he isn't stressed out by all the standardized testing).
> 
> I have a current campaign on kindle scout right now. I'm not going to beg for clicks, but if you do like what you see, by all means...
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/BXGPBLBF8CZL
> 
> Thanks! I look forward to interacting more on the board.


Evening, Michael.

I put your book on the list from earlier today. Welcome to kboards.


----------



## RJ Crayton

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Congratulations! Those are awesome stats.


----------



## editorjmv

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Congratulations! Received the notice today.

Joan


----------



## thesios

thanks everyone

I still want to get all of us authors into the FB group I created so we could do newsletters swaps, x-promo and giveaways

https://www.facebook.com/groups/KindleScoutBooks/


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I've got about 30 pages left to finish editing. I ought to be done this morning so that I can get back to my Camp NaNoWriMo progress.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
5 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
5 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
11 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
11 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
14 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
17 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
19 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
19 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
24 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
24 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JR.

FINALLY got my rejection letter today. Apologies to those who will be sent my crappy thank you note.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Nominated Purple Kitty, A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss to fill up my three slots.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## misstante

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


That's amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Delaine Christine said:


> I saw you on Facebook Thunderclap group and supported you there. Put a shout out on my media for you. Hopefully that helps. Good Luck!


Thanks so much!! Once I started tweeting and joining Facebook groups, my campaign numbers really started to soar. I'm happy to report I have 66 out of 100 supports thus far. I hope I can meet my goal, but I'm more hopeful now than I was before! lol

And thanks to Steve as well for recommending a Facebook group. That really helped!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Congratulations!!! Those are amazing stats, so you must have worked really hard to get them. I'm glad your hard work paid off!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

JR. said:


> FINALLY got my rejection letter today. Apologies to those who will be sent my crappy thank you note.


My empathetic condolences, JR. We "losers" are a scrappy bunch, though. I launched not quite three months ago, have 12 reviews for an average of 4.8 stars, and just had my first Countdown Deal start. Three days in and I've sold almost 120 books at 99 cents and 2 of my paperbacks at $13.99. Ranked on the Kindle Bestseller list at 3600 overall on Saturday, #12 in my best category, all with Kindle Select. I'm in for the long haul . . . Cheers!


----------



## AliceS

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> My empathetic condolences, JR. We "losers" are a scrappy bunch, though. I launched not quite three months ago, have 12 reviews for an average of 4.8 stars, and just had my first Countdown Deal start. Three days in and I've sold almost 120 books at 99 cents and 2 of my paperbacks at $13.99. Ranked as well as 3600 on Saturday, all with Kindle Select. I'm in for the long haul . . . Cheers!


Congrats Cindy. It's great to hear that a "loser" is doing so well!


----------



## editorjmv

Sorry about the rejection, JR. They didn't take my novel Modern Surprises, either. 

Joan


----------



## thesios

Sorry to hear abt the rejections 

I keep repeating myself , but I think we need to band together and x-promo the sh....t out of each other as "Kindle Scout Nomimee's"

there is a lot of value in cross pollinating our mailing list 

I added a kindle scout scetion over at my TBD site , which I need to start adding title


----------



## JR.

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> My empathetic condolences, JR. We "losers" are a scrappy bunch, though. I launched not quite three months ago, have 12 reviews for an average of 4.8 stars, and just had my first Countdown Deal start. Three days in and I've sold almost 120 books at 99 cents and 2 of my paperbacks at $13.99. Ranked on the Kindle Bestseller list as well as 3600 overall on Saturday, #12 in my best category, all with Kindle Select. I'm in for the long haul . . . Cheers!


That's a good start, certainly brag-worthy at least from my point of view. I've given myself plenty of time to get this whole thing up and running (selling my house in the west and settling in a cheaper country), so I'm definitely optimistic.



> I keep repeating myself , but I think we need to band together and x-promo the sh....t out of each other as "Kindle Scout Nomimee's" there is a lot of value in cross pollinating our mailing list


I remember you mentioning about Facebook. I'm considering giving some attention to my long-neglected FB page. I'll try to track you down in the coming days.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

AliceS said:


> Congrats Cindy. It's great to hear that a "loser" is doing so well!


Thanks, Alice! And JR, you're serious about investing in your writing career! I got a small inheritance (a few thousand dollars) that gave me the "margin" to put aside most of my usual online teaching for this year to devote my time to writing, editing, promoting, and writing some more. I'm also working into editing and similar services for authors, transitioning away from my usual secondary students. My youngest is graduating high school, and I want to, too! ;-)


----------



## thesios

JR. said:


> That's a good start, certainly brag-worthy at least from my point of view. I've given myself plenty of time to get this whole thing up and running (selling my house in the west and settling in a cheaper country), so I'm definitely optimistic.
> 
> I remember you mentioning about Facebook. I'm considering giving some attention to my long-neglected FB page. I'll try to track you down in the coming days.


JR , please claim your author page in authorcentral asap


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

thesios said:


> Sorry to hear abt the rejections
> 
> I keep repeating myself , but I think we need to band together and x-promo the sh....t out of each other as "Kindle Scout Nomimee's"
> 
> there is a lot of value in cross pollinating our mailing list
> 
> I added a kindle scout scetion over at my TBD site , which I need to start adding title


That sounds like a great idea! I would love to be added to your site, as I'm sure all the other nominees would as well. Let me know when the page is done, and I will share it with my FB and Twitter followers!


----------



## JR.

thesios said:


> JR , please claim your author page in authorcentral asap


I'm there! It's all me! I am part of the infinite nothingness! The blank page is a view into our cosmic insignificance! It's a statement against soul-less capitalism and our current empty existence! And any other codswallop anyone will believe!


----------



## PattiLarsen

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Congratulations!


----------



## 1984Phins

thesios said:


> The Cat is out of the bag
> 
> We got an overnite email from the scout team and Just one Kiss was picked up
> 
> here are final stats
> 
> Hot & trending 577
> 5.4k pages viewed


Congrats!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew.

Wish me luck. I just submitted my publisher-ready draft. 

If all goes well the good folks who nominated me should be receiving their copies in the next week or two and the book should go live in the first week of May.

I remember the first time I jumped off of a diving board. I was taking lessons as an adult, never having to learned to swim. The only problem was, I kept reaching my feet down and touching bottom.

"Maybe you ought to try the deep end of the pool," my swim instructor suggested. "Try going off the diving board."

Well, it turned out he was pointing at the low diving board but I climbed on up to the very top of the high diving board - thirty five feet up in the air and jumped off. I remember standing there for about a year or so before I finally worked up the nerve and then I just stepped off of the diving board, plummeted down thirty-five feet and made a resounding splash. Came up kicking and grinning and aching all over. Then I ran up and jumped off again.

Sometimes that is all that a fellow has got to work - just screwing his courage to the sticking point and taking a leap.

Geronimo!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew.
> 
> Wish me luck. I just submitted my publisher-ready draft.
> 
> If all goes well the good folks who nominated me should be receiving their copies in the next week or two and the book should go live in the first week of May.
> 
> I remember the first time I jumped off of a diving board. I was taking lessons as an adult, never having to learned to swim. The only problem was, I kept reaching my feet down and touching bottom.
> 
> "Maybe you ought to try the deep end of the pool," my swim instructor suggested. "Try going off the diving board."
> 
> Well, it turned out he was pointing at the low diving board but I climbed on up to the very top of the high diving board - thirty five feet up in the air and jumped off. I remember standing there for about a year or so before I finally worked up the nerve and then I just stepped off of the diving board, plummeted down thirty-five feet and made a resounding splash. Came up kicking and grinning and aching all over. Then I ran up and jumped off again.
> 
> Sometimes that is all that a fellow has got to work - just screwing his courage to the sticking point and taking a leap.
> 
> Geronimo!


Lol, Good Luck!

And that's what I did Steve - took a leap. A giant leap of faith. I had paper routes for 6-1/2 years, delivered two different routes for two different papers in the middle of the night, at one point while pregnant with twins. This was after being laid off from a job I'd relied on for 10 years. LOL, and I thought I'd retire there. Everyone's got their story and breaking point I guess. In January 2014, I finally took a leap of faith that my husbands income would be enough and quit. So far we've made it and I've been writing ever sense. 13 novels/novella's later, five of which are published and one in the works. Not bad, I'd say for two years. But I never would have accomplished that without taking that "leap." Or, mind, without the support of my husband.


----------



## DDE

I am waiting for a reply it is a week and still my manuscript is in review.


----------



## Steve Vernon

GOOOOD MOOOORNING KBOARDS!!!


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
4 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
4 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
10 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
10 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
13 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
16 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
18 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
18 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
20 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
23 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
23 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jack Wallen

I still haven't heard anything yet.

This isn't hair...these are my nerve endings!

I had three nominations free up, and this is where they landed:

3 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
4 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
4 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Delaine Christine said:


> Lol, Good Luck!
> 
> And that's what I did Steve - took a leap. A giant leap of faith. I had paper routes for 6-1/2 years, delivered two different routes for two different papers in the middle of the night, at one point while pregnant with twins. This was after being laid off from a job I'd relied on for 10 years. LOL, and I thought I'd retire there. Everyone's got their story and breaking point I guess. In January 2014, I finally took a leap of faith that my husbands income would be enough and quit. So far we've made it and I've been writing ever sense. 13 novels/novella's later, five of which are published and one in the works. Not bad, I'd say for two years. But I never would have accomplished that without taking that "leap." Or, mind, without the support of my husband.


Wow, Delaine--you are productive!!!


----------



## Mare

Good Luck, Steve!!! 

I filled my new slot with 'Concealed'. Which, by the way looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Have you noticed the new all singing, all dancing Past Nominations page?

Cindy will like it - it gives stats: Current nominations, Past nominations, Selected nominations, Free books to download, and Books to review.


----------



## RJ Crayton

Mare said:


> Good Luck, Steve!!!
> 
> I filled my new slot with 'Concealed'. Which, by the way looks pretty interesting.


Thanks. Appreciate it!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I'm curious as to what other's think of it. I've got an active campaign now https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2L5L5H19QUEGM for Torn Away which won the Saratoga RWA Great Beginnings contest.

I think I'm doing okay as I've been hot & trending a decent amount of time, but I know they look at more than that. Any insights or hints at how to promo it beyond family and friends and tweeting it out like mad?


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew.
> 
> Wish me luck. I just submitted my publisher-ready draft.
> 
> If all goes well the good folks who nominated me should be receiving their copies in the next week or two and the book should go live in the first week of May.
> 
> I remember the first time I jumped off of a diving board. I was taking lessons as an adult, never having to learned to swim. The only problem was, I kept reaching my feet down and touching bottom.
> 
> "Maybe you ought to try the deep end of the pool," my swim instructor suggested. "Try going off the diving board."
> 
> Well, it turned out he was pointing at the low diving board but I climbed on up to the very top of the high diving board - thirty five feet up in the air and jumped off. I remember standing there for about a year or so before I finally worked up the nerve and then I just stepped off of the diving board, plummeted down thirty-five feet and made a resounding splash. Came up kicking and grinning and aching all over. Then I ran up and jumped off again.
> 
> Sometimes that is all that a fellow has got to work - just screwing his courage to the sticking point and taking a leap.
> 
> Geronimo!


Best of luck to you, Steve!!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Jack Wallen said:


> I still haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> This isn't hair...these are my nerve endings!


I was wondering if you heard anything yet. I noticed I didn't receive any email telling me they didn't pick you. Maybe this is a good sign. I'm hoping for the best for you, Jack!

I have 18 days left for Remember Me Always. I made it back on the Hot & Trending list the other day and have been staying on there steadily since then. I have one view shy of 1,300. I have no idea if that's good or not...or even if that matters or not. A person can really obsess over this "secret algorithm" that may or may not exist, can't they??  I just wish they would let us see the number of nominations. Now THAT is something I would love to see!

Oh, I also wanted to know if anyone thinks that the external traffic might make a difference. Right now I'm bringing in 56% from external links versus 44% from Kindle Scout. I'd be really curious to know if the winners had more in the way of external traffic or not.

All in all, I think it really does come down to whether they simply like your book or not. I'm sure the Hot and Trending list, traffic, nominations, etc., all play a big part in getting them to notice your book, but you have to have written something good enough for them to want to publish. Eighteen days left on this roller coaster ride...


----------



## JacquelineWard

> I had three nominations free up, and this is where they landed:
> 
> 3 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
> 4 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
> 4 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker


Thank you, Jack. I hope that you hear soon.


----------



## AliceS

Jack Wallen said:


> I still haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> I had three nominations free up, and this is where they landed:
> 
> 3 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
> 4 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
> 4 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker


Thanks! Hope you hear soon!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> Have you noticed the new all singing, all dancing Past Nominations page?
> 
> Cindy will like it - it gives stats: Current nominations, Past nominations, Selected nominations, Free books to download, and Books to review.


Had to go take a lookie!  Very nice. Congrats on your recent blog post/interview I saw promoted yesterday, Lexi!


----------



## etherme

For anyone interested, my Kindle Scout book, Resthaven, is now available: http://www.amazon.com/Resthaven-Erik-Therme-ebook/dp/B01C3FFIYC


----------



## JR.

etherme said:


> For anyone interested, my Kindle Scout book, Resthaven, is now available: http://www.amazon.com/Resthaven-Erik-Therme-ebook/dp/B01C3FFIYC


Nice, I went in and redeemed my winning books, this being one of them.


----------



## Mare

RJ Crayton said:


> Thanks. Appreciate it!


You're welcome, RJ! Hope I end up with a free copy! ( and you a contract! )


----------



## TheBehrg

etherme said:


> For anyone interested, my Kindle Scout book, Resthaven, is now available: http://www.amazon.com/Resthaven-Erik-Therme-ebook/dp/B01C3FFIYC


Got my copy! You're gonna kill it --


----------



## Delaine Christine

Jack Wallen said:


> I still haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> This isn't hair...these are my nerve endings!


Hhhmmm. Neither have I. Which is slightly surprising cause I figured I'd have gotten my rejection letter already.
That said, somehow I have the feeling you won't have to worry, Jack. Just a guess.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I'm curious as to what other's think of it. I've got an active campaign now https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2L5L5H19QUEGM for Torn Away which won the Saratoga RWA Great Beginnings contest.
> 
> I think I'm doing okay as I've been hot & trending a decent amount of time, but I know they look at more than that. Any insights or hints at how to promo it beyond family and friends and tweeting it out like mad?


I read the excerpt and it actually sounds pretty interesting. 
Got my board filled at the moment but it'll open ups soon and I'll be nominating it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's a wonderful, luverly day in the neighborhood, a beautiful luverly day in the neighborhood...


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
3 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
3 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
9 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
9 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
12 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
15 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
17 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
17 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
19 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
22 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
22 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> Whew.
> 
> Wish me luck. I just submitted my publisher-ready draft.
> 
> If all goes well the good folks who nominated me should be receiving their copies in the next week or two and the book should go live in the first week of May.
> 
> I remember the first time I jumped off of a diving board. I was taking lessons as an adult, never having to learned to swim. The only problem was, I kept reaching my feet down and touching bottom.
> 
> "Maybe you ought to try the deep end of the pool," my swim instructor suggested. "Try going off the diving board."
> 
> Well, it turned out he was pointing at the low diving board but I climbed on up to the very top of the high diving board - thirty five feet up in the air and jumped off. I remember standing there for about a year or so before I finally worked up the nerve and then I just stepped off of the diving board, plummeted down thirty-five feet and made a resounding splash. Came up kicking and grinning and aching all over. Then I ran up and jumped off again.
> 
> Sometimes that is all that a fellow has got to work - just screwing his courage to the sticking point and taking a leap.
> 
> Geronimo!


 So awesome, Steve! Can't wait to see what happens...


----------



## Jack Wallen

Delaine Christine said:


> Hhhmmm. Neither have I. Which is slightly surprising cause I figured I'd have gotten my rejection letter already.
> That said, somehow I have the feeling you won't have to worry, Jack. Just a guess.


You are too kind, Delaine. Thank you.


----------



## Scott Reeves

Is it just me, or is there something seriously wrong with this Scout campaign?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BDYYHJS9FSA0


----------



## AliceS

Scott Reeves said:


> Is it just me, or is there something seriously wrong with this Scout campaign?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BDYYHJS9FSA0


Does look a bit peculiar.


----------



## Mare

Well, that should let us know how it really is…


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Scott Reeves said:


> Is it just me, or is there something seriously wrong with this Scout campaign?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BDYYHJS9FSA0


You have to admit his voice is distinctive. He's had other books up, including this: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7YOS149FK4O3

On reading the start, I think this latest book has been on KS before. I remember it.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Scott Reeves said:


> Is it just me, or is there something seriously wrong with this Scout campaign?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BDYYHJS9FSA0


Hhhhmmm.   Most unusual. Everybody has a different way of writing. I guess...


----------



## Heather Hart

Hello, 
I've just started a campaign of my own. So far so good. I've had a few questions for the administrators about my content and they've been super responsive. Like most writers I hate the promotional side but I'm diving it and going for it. 

I'll keep you posted as I go but so far, day 3 and counting. You he ho! 
Heather


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Scott Reeves said:


> Is it just me, or is there something seriously wrong with this Scout campaign?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BDYYHJS9FSA0


I've seen worse!


----------



## geronl

English not a first language


----------



## Jack Wallen

Well, I just got the rejection email.

Thank you, everyone, for your support.


----------



## thesios

I am sorry to hear that


----------



## TheBehrg

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.


Don't stress Jack - you're in good company with so many who have seen tremendous success after not being picked.
Keep moving, keep marketing, keep writing.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Sorry to hear that, Jack. But you've picked up a reader here and I can't wait to read this novel when it's released.

Onwards and upwards...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry to hear that you didn't make it, Jack. My first Kindle Scout campaign didn't make it either - but you've definitely picked up a few more readers along the way. SUICIDE STATION definitely looks like a cool read.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
2 days left Facade by Alice Sabo
2 days left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
8 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
8 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
11 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
14 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
16 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
16 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
18 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
21 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
21 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
24 days left [https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/BNMLBTQI7H3D]London Lady by Heather Hart[/url]
I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.


Wish it had turned out otherwise for you, Jack, but upward and onward anyway.

Mark


----------



## Mare

Sorry about the rejection letter, Jack. But now you can move on. Good luck with your writing—and we'll all get a notice when you go live on Amazon. I liked your story.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.


Okay, well now that surprised me.  Well, I'll definitely be picking it up when you make it live. I found it intriguing.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mark Wakely said:


> Wish it had turned out otherwise for you, Jack, but upward and onward anyway.
> 
> Mark


I'm with Mark on this one. Keep writing, your very talented and have the ability to engage.
As for myself, still waiting. Ah, well.


----------



## misstante

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.


I must say I'm surprised you didn't get a contract. But I agree with everyone one else - you picked up a ton of readers, and we're all waiting on your next book!


----------



## misstante

My campaign ended last Friday and still no word. Nerve wracking.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.


So sorry to hear that, Jack. Are you publishing on your own right away?


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.


 Sorry about this. I was rooting for you and will definitely get a copy when the books available .


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

After reading through most of these pages, I decided to take the plunge and try the Scout program. Now, my campaign starts tomorrow (Tax day!) and I wanted to know if there was anyone who has tips on how to get the YA vote. My book deals primarily with that age group. I plan on getting friends on Facebook to spread the message like crazy and I belong to a few groups on there that might get a hundred or so views. Is Headtalker worth it for that genre?


----------



## Paul Kohler

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your supportS
> 
> 
> Jack Wallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, Jack. I thought you were going to be selected for sure. I'm sure you'll have equal success going the self-pub route with the title. Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## JR.

Scott Reeves said:


> Is it just me, or is there something seriously wrong with this Scout campaign?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1BDYYHJS9FSA0


This one is great! He links his kdp bookshelf for us, but I scouted around his actual author page and found a $9.99, 14 page ebook. It starts, "The characters of detective stories and action are fictional, accidental coincidence of the text." Well that explains it.


----------



## Scott Reeves

JR. said:


> This one is great! He links his kdp bookshelf for us, but I scouted around his actual author page and found a $9.99, 14 page ebook. It starts, "The characters of detective stories and action are fictional, accidental coincidence of the text." Well that explains it.


I probably shouldn't even have posted about this, because I don't want to give the impression that I like to rag on other authors. But the excerpt on his campaign reads like it was generated by one of those bots that sends out junk email with random nouns and verbs strung together into sentences that almost make sense, but not by a long shot. And then the author updates section of his Amazon page links to Omnivoracious.com, the Amazon Book Review. And then his ebooks range from .99 to $190 for some 48-page book written in Japanese. I'm new to the whole Scout experience, but it makes me wonder how a campaign like this could make it past Scout's initial review process. Everyone deserves a chance, but this guy's campaign and everything about his Amazon presence looks suspicious to me.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Scott Reeves said:


> I'm new to the whole Scout experience, but it makes me wonder how a campaign like this could make it past Scout's initial review process. Everyone deserves a chance, but this guy's campaign and everything about his Amazon presence looks suspicious to me.


Someone "in the know" said that they leave some of these kinds of books in the mix as control entries. Here's a hint: if there's an abominable snowman or swamp monster on the cover, we've got a winner. ;-)


----------



## 1984Phins

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Someone "in the know" said that they leave some of these kinds of books in the mix as control entries. Here's a hint: if there's an abominable snowman or swamp monster on the cover, we've got a winner. ;-)


That's pretty interesting, actually.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I've got my own campaign going on Kindle Scout.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2L5L5H19QUEGM

I've been doing decent with the Hot & Trending list, but I've heard some books who were never on there get published and some that were there a lot don't.

I'd appreciate any advice on getting nominations and hearing from anyone who did get published on how it went.


----------



## geronl

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Someone "in the know" said that they leave some of these kinds of books in the mix as control entries. Here's a hint: if there's an abominable snowman or swamp monster on the cover, we've got a winner. ;-)


strange but interesting


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Jack Wallen said:


> Well, I just got the rejection email.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your support.


I am truly shocked. I thought for sure you would be getting a contract. Well, I'm sure that won't stop you from self-publishing...right?


----------



## Scott Reeves

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Someone "in the know" said that they leave some of these kinds of books in the mix as control entries. Here's a hint: if there's an abominable snowman or swamp monster on the cover, we've got a winner. ;-)


Thanks for that info, it makes me feel better about the process.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Here's a hint: if there's an abominable snowman or swamp monster on the cover, we've got a winner. ;-)
> 
> Hey now - don't be dissing abominable snowman, swamp monster or Bigfoot covers...





Vincent-Morrone said:


> I'd appreciate any advice on getting nominations and hearing from anyone who did get published on how it went.


Don't know if I mentioned this to you before, Vincent - but you can swing on over to my blog and check out my THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT - which follows my winning campaign and details my strategies right from Day One. A few of us here have similar entries on our blogs. Also, I'd recommend just stomping right through the 186 pages of entries on this thread itself. You are bound to find some good advice.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/how-to-win-at-kindle-scout/


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Steve Vernon said:


> Don't know if I mentioned this to you before, Vincent - but you can swing on over to my blog and check out my THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT - which follows my winning campaign and details my strategies right from Day One. A few of us here have similar entries on our blogs. Also, I'd recommend just stomping right through the 186 pages of entries on this thread itself. You are bound to find some good advice.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/how-to-win-at-kindle-scout/


Thanks!!!


----------



## Abalone

So can someone remind me what the point of Scout is? 

And yeah, suspicious entries like that are often done by Amazon and it's done through the breadth of their services.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I've got my own campaign going on Kindle Scout.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2L5L5H19QUEGM
> 
> I've been doing decent with the Hot & Trending list, but I've heard some books who were never on there get published and some that were there a lot don't.
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice on getting nominations and hearing from anyone who did get published on how it went.


Hey! I actually put Torn Away on my Save List just today. I really liked the first chapter but got interrupted at the very beginning of chapter two, by my daughter, who turned out to have a fever of 103.2. For obvious reasons that wound up taking precedence, but I fully intend to finish the rest later this evening.

Incidentally, prior to reading through Torn away, I was reading the excerpt for Invisible by Allie Harrison https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/MW8QEIJIZN26
I must admit I'm curious to see where Allie is going with it. Anyone else notice this one? It's listed under Mystery, Thriller, & Suspense. I daresay, it garnered my attention more than the aforementioned novel which seems to have everyone baffled, including me. But again, "to each his own" as my mother would say.


----------



## JacquelineWard

This is my last day on Kindle Scout and I'd like to thank Steve for putting me on the list and everyone else for their friendship and help (and nominations!).

Even if I don't get selected I've gained the following:
Author contacts from all over the world
A 3.5k twitter following on a new account
Marketing experience
An understanding of how self publishing works
An opportunity for Amazon to alert my nominees to my self published novel

As well as being a steep learning curve in social networking, it's given me the opportunity to talk about my writing to people who never guessed I was a writer and form a campaign team. It's been great!  

Good luck to all of you. See you on the other side


----------



## Steve Vernon

Friday, Friday - thank God it's Friday! I worked night shift last night and I'm up first thing this morning getting set to go to work for a day shift. Such is the life of a cubical dust bunny. I've got Saturday off and then back to work Sunday for an evening shift.

If there are any rich unknown relatives out there getting set to step out in front of an express bus - PUT ME IN YOUR WILL, NOW!!!

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Random Acts of Unkindness by Jacqueline Ward
1 day left Facade by Alice Sabo
1 day left Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
7 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
7 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
10 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
13 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
15 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
15 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
17 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
20 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
20 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
23 days left London Lady by Heather Hart

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve said, "Hey now - don't be dissing abominable snowman, swamp monster or Bigfoot covers...
  "

You are so right. I need to keep an open mind. And Bigfoot--I didn't even give him/her fair mention. I look forward to one day reading The Great Canadian Bigfoot Novel. Keep us posted!

You've got the right attitude, Jacqueline. I just finished a Countdown Deal on Amazon last night, and it was like a small reminder of the pace of a Scout campaign. At least this time I actually made some money!


----------



## Mare

JacquelineWard said:


> This is my last day on Kindle Scout and I'd like to thank Steve for putting me on the list and everyone else for their friendship and help (and nominations!).
> 
> Even if I don't get selected I've gained the following:
> Author contacts from all over the world
> A 3.5k twitter following on a new account
> Marketing experience
> An understanding of how self publishing works
> An opportunity for Amazon to alert my nominees to my self published novel
> 
> As well as being a steep learning curve in social networking, it's given me the opportunity to talk about my writing to people who never guessed I was a writer and form a campaign team. It's been great!
> 
> Good luck to all of you. See you on the other side


Yes, those are the reasons I submitted my second book-not expecting to get a contract-I don't write what they want-but I do benefit from the program. I recommend it. 
Good luck, Jacqueline!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Okay, so my scout campaign launched today. I have just about every blog post on here bookmarked, a ton of groups that I'm going to try staggering to ask for their votes (if the stress doesn't make me just go "Please everyone! Today! Vote today!"), and a few movies on Netflix to take my attention off watching the numbers. I'm hoping this works out but like everyone else said, in the end at least I'll have a better way to market myself.

This is the link if you want to check it out: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/W866HE7DKCAK It's mainly geared towards teens (about 15-17 I'd say) so that's where I'm going to be campaigning the hardest. Talked with the local libraries and they were cool with me dropping off flyers to let people to know to vote for their hometown writer. Even got a speaking gig with one of them! So fingers, toes, everything crossed. Hope I can win this. There's a lot of great stories that came out in that category today.


----------



## AliceS

Yikes, I'm on the top of the list!


----------



## Mare

AliceS said:


> Yikes, I'm on the top of the list!


Good luck, Alice!


----------



## AliceS

Thanks, Mare!

I saw Time Rats in an Amazon newsletter today! If I could figure out how to load a jpg I'd post it here.


----------



## Delaine Christine

And drum roll please....

......as anticipated Twisted has not been selected for a publishing contract.   

Okay, so though no real surprise here, that little niggling lingering spark of hope at the back of the head had been a rather nice friend for a while.  
Ah, well.  I shall take what I've learned and attempt to pull it together into some feasible form of marketing/advertising campaign for Twisted when I do publish through Kindle Direct and Createspace.  My problem is, the muse has hit me full force once again, and I have so many stories brewing in my head that attempting to wrap my mind around a promotional campaign right now seems more than a little daunting. 

Alas, either way I think it shall have to wait till Monday.  Tax season is always unkind to us in our household for we never see our refund as the result of the spouses past poor choices.  And the hits just keep on hitting. LOL 

I shall try in a few months with another.  I'm just glad they didn't make me wait all weekend.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Okay, so my scout campaign launched today. I have just about every blog post on here bookmarked, a ton of groups that I'm going to try staggering to ask for their votes (if the stress doesn't make me just go "Please everyone! Today! Vote today!"), and a few movies on Netflix to take my attention off watching the numbers. I'm hoping this works out but like everyone else said, in the end at least I'll have a better way to market myself.
> 
> This is the link if you want to check it out: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/W866HE7DKCAK It's mainly geared towards teens (about 15-17 I'd say) so that's where I'm going to be campaigning the hardest. Talked with the local libraries and they were cool with me dropping off flyers to let people to know to vote for their hometown writer. Even got a speaking gig with one of them! So fingers, toes, everything crossed. Hope I can win this. There's a lot of great stories that came out in that category today.


Best of luck in your campaign, Danielle!


----------



## AliceS

Delaine Christine said:


> And drum roll please....
> 
> ......as anticipated Twisted has not been selected for a publishing contract.
> 
> I shall try in a few months with another. I'm just glad they didn't make me wait all weekend.


Sorry to hear. Good luck with the marketing.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

AliceS said:


> I saw Time Rats in an Amazon newsletter today! If I could figure out how to load a jpg I'd post it here.


Wow, thank you for the info, Alice! My daughter has had two emails, one about the ebook and one about the paperback. Nice to know Amazon is promoting my novel.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Delaine Christine said:


> And drum roll please....
> 
> ......as anticipated Twisted has not been selected for a publishing contract.
> 
> Okay, so though no real surprise here, that little niggling lingering spark of hope at the back of the head had been a rather nice friend for a while.
> Ah, well. I shall take what I've learned and attempt to pull it together into some feasible form of marketing/advertising campaign for Twisted when I do publish through Kindle Direct and Createspace. My problem is, the muse has hit me full force once again, and I have so many stories brewing in my head that attempting to wrap my mind around a promotional campaign right now seems more than a little daunting.
> 
> Alas, either way I think it shall have to wait till Monday. Tax season is always unkind to us in our household for we never see our refund as the result of the spouses past poor choices. And the hits just keep on hitting. LOL
> 
> I shall try in a few months with another. I'm just glad they didn't make me wait all weekend.


So sorry to hear about the contract. Keep at it, Delaine! You're doing it right. And every time you write a new book, you add to your depth of possibility. The very best of luck with the next project you pitch through Scout! Make sure we hear about it


----------



## JacquelineWard

> And drum roll please....
> 
> ......as anticipated Twisted has not been selected for a publishing contract.


Sorry to hear this. And surprised, I thought it would get through. Great that you have plans and that you're writing x


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

So I'm trying not to freak out. Torn Away hasn't, at least as far as I've seen, been hot and trending at all today. I went a couple of days where it was H&T all day, then dropped to 15 hours, which isn't bad. Yesterday it was down to 7. I haven't seen it in there at all today.

Also, my views are at 1k with 17 days left. Is that good? Bad? Average? 

Bueller?


----------



## Delaine Christine

JacquelineWard said:


> Sorry to hear this. And surprised, I thought it would get through. Great that you have plans and that you're writing x





PattiLarsen said:


> So sorry to hear about the contract. Keep at it, Delaine! You're doing it right. And every time you write a new book, you add to your depth of possibility. The very best of luck with the next project you pitch through Scout! Make sure we hear about it


Thank you both for your kind words. 

Just goes to show that no one really knows what they're looking for. It just came on a bad day is all. I'm keeping my spirits high. LOL, or at least I will by Monday? Not gonna worry about it this weekend. Although, I may start looking at the text to be sure its all edited all right. Found the following review on one of my books today, hence a bit of my mood.

"If you can tolerate the typos, spelling, and grammatical errors, this is an excellent series."

Really? Mind you the person gave it four stars, so I shouldn't be complaining, right? But geesh, I've had five other people edit the book it was listed on - even since it was published - and there are apparently still issues? And tell me its crap, tell me its poorly written, tell me it was a waste of paper, but don't tell me it's an excellent series then throw them all under the bus with, "if you can tolerate the typos, spelling, and grammatical errors." Cause they are clearly referencing all three in the set, not just the one, or they would have said "book." I can take criticism mind you. I deal with it a lot in my life and have learned to flick it off my shoulder, but I won't lie, this bothers me. I don't want to be stereotyped into the grouping of indie authors who just throw books out there without editing their work. Cause I do and have with fervor.

Now I'm just paranoid and want to pull everything till I can take another good look at them. Ugh! Am I wrong to feel this way or just being, as my husband would say, "overly dramatic?"


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press.  I actually saw it on the website first, on the banner of selected books, and I thought I was hallucinating since I hadn't gotten the email yet.  That followed a few minutes later, with more details.  Really excited about this, and am incredibly grateful to all the folks here for their generous advice and support.  The collective wisdom here, and honest emotions at every stage of these campaigns, gives a real community feel to the often solitary job of writing (and of submitting and marketing).

Special shout-out to Jack Wallen and Delaine Christine, both on my same "day" and running great campaigns and with cool excerpts that left me wanting to read more, and I know many readers/scouts felt the same way.  And thanks also to Steve Vernon, whose awesome "list" helped strengthen the last days of my campaign.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good on you, Norman. Congrats!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press. I actually saw it on the website first, on the banner of selected books, and I thought I was hallucinating since I hadn't gotten the email yet. That followed a few minutes later, with more details. Really excited about this, and am incredibly grateful to all the folks here for their generous advice and support. The collective wisdom here, and honest emotions at every stage of these campaigns, gives a real community feel to the often solitary job of writing (and of submitting and marketing).
> 
> Special shout-out to Jack Wallen and Delaine Christine, both on my same "day" and running great campaigns and with cool excerpts that left me wanting to read more, and I know many readers/scouts felt the same way. And thanks also to Steve Vernon, whose awesome "list" helped strengthen the last days of my campaign.


Congrats!!!


----------



## misstante

Delaine Christine said:


> Thank you both for your kind words.
> 
> Just goes to show that no one really knows what they're looking for. It just came on a bad day is all. I'm keeping my spirits high. LOL, or at least I will by Monday? Not gonna worry about it this weekend. Although, I may start looking at the text to be sure its all edited all right. Found the following review on one of my books today, hence a bit of my mood.
> 
> "If you can tolerate the typos, spelling, and grammatical errors, this is an excellent series."
> 
> Really? Mind you the person gave it four stars, so I shouldn't be complaining, right? But geesh, I've had five other people edit the book it was listed on - even since it was published - and there are apparently still issues? And tell me its crap, tell me its poorly written, tell me it was a waste of paper, but don't tell me it's an excellent series then throw them all under the bus with, "if you can tolerate the typos, spelling, and grammatical errors." Cause they are clearly referencing all three in the set, not just the one, or they would have said "book." I can take criticism mind you. I deal with it a lot in my life and have learned to flick it off my shoulder, but I won't lie, this bothers me. I don't want to be stereotyped into the grouping of indie authors who just throw books out there without editing their work. Cause I do and have with fervor.
> 
> Now I'm just paranoid and want to pull everything till I can take another good look at them. Ugh! Am I wrong to feel this way or just being, as my husband would say, "overly dramatic?"


I think sometimes people are hyper focused on finding flaws. It sounds like your books were thoroughly edited and it may be some kind of glitch with periods not transferring correctly (that happened to me) or something minor like that. Your books are solid. I say don't let it get to you unless you get similar feedback from other folks - then if you could consider another round if you wanted.


----------



## misstante

Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press. I actually saw it on the website first, on the banner of selected books, and I thought I was hallucinating since I hadn't gotten the email yet. That followed a few minutes later, with more details. Really excited about this, and am incredibly grateful to all the folks here for their generous advice and support. The collective wisdom here, and honest emotions at every stage of these campaigns, gives a real community feel to the often solitary job of writing (and of submitting and marketing).
> 
> Special shout-out to Jack Wallen and Delaine Christine, both on my same "day" and running great campaigns and with cool excerpts that left me wanting to read more, and I know many readers/scouts felt the same way. And thanks also to Steve Vernon, whose awesome "list" helped strengthen the last days of my campaign.


Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press. I actually saw it on the website first, on the banner of selected books, and I thought I was hallucinating since I hadn't gotten the email yet. That followed a few minutes later, with more details. Really excited about this, and am incredibly grateful to all the folks here for their generous advice and support. The collective wisdom here, and honest emotions at every stage of these campaigns, gives a real community feel to the often solitary job of writing (and of submitting and marketing).
> 
> Special shout-out to Jack Wallen and Delaine Christine, both on my same "day" and running great campaigns and with cool excerpts that left me wanting to read more, and I know many readers/scouts felt the same way. And thanks also to Steve Vernon, whose awesome "list" helped strengthen the last days of my campaign.


Wow, Norman, that's amazing news! Congratulations! Truly!  You'll have to keep us appraised of your process. I can't wait to read it.

And thanks for the "pep" Ferris. Needed that tonight. Just been an all around rough day is all. I think I will have another go at them all though, just to be sure. I wouldn't want something like that holding me back.


----------



## JR.

Delaine, would you like me to go over your 'Look Inside' sample for errors? I'd be happy to PM you something.



Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press.


Oh good. I found this one intriguing despite being way outside my usual genres. Congrats and looking forward to it.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Random Acts of Unkindness is in review now. Final stats: 215 hours in H&T, 1.6k page views. Now the wait begins...



> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press. I actually saw it on the website first, on the banner of selected books, and I thought I was hallucinating since I hadn't gotten the email yet. That followed a few minutes later, with more details. Really excited about this, and am incredibly grateful to all the folks here for their generous advice and support. The collective wisdom here, and honest emotions at every stage of these campaigns, gives a real community feel to the often solitary job of writing (and of submitting and marketing).


Congratulations, Norman. How fantastic and can't wait to read


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Saturday. I've got the day off. It is cool outside but my writing cave is cozy. Coffee is on the brew and the morning stretches ahead of me like a long happy run through the land of open possibilities...

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Facade by Alice Sabo
LAST DAY LEFT! Purple Kitty - A Serena McKay Novel by Chariss K. Walker
6 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
6 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
9 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
12 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
14 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
14 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
16 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
19 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
19 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
20 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceição
22 days left London Lady by Heather Hart

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press. I actually saw it on the website first, on the banner of selected books, and I thought I was hallucinating since I hadn't gotten the email yet. That followed a few minutes later, with more details. Really excited about this, and am incredibly grateful to all the folks here for their generous advice and support. The collective wisdom here, and honest emotions at every stage of these campaigns, gives a real community feel to the often solitary job of writing (and of submitting and marketing).
> 
> Special shout-out to Jack Wallen and Delaine Christine, both on my same "day" and running great campaigns and with cool excerpts that left me wanting to read more, and I know many readers/scouts felt the same way. And thanks also to Steve Vernon, whose awesome "list" helped strengthen the last days of my campaign.


Wow, Norman. You've gone from the stress of surgery to accolades for acceptance in less than a month- quite a mood swing, but in the end, a good one. Congratulations!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Delaine Christine said:


> Thank you both for your kind words.
> 
> Just goes to show that no one really knows what they're looking for. It just came on a bad day is all. I'm keeping my spirits high. LOL, or at least I will by Monday? Not gonna worry about it this weekend. Although, I may start looking at the text to be sure its all edited all right. Found the following review on one of my books today, hence a bit of my mood.
> 
> "If you can tolerate the typos, spelling, and grammatical errors, this is an excellent series."
> 
> Really? Mind you the person gave it four stars, so I shouldn't be complaining, right? But geesh, I've had five other people edit the book it was listed on - even since it was published - and there are apparently still issues? And tell me its crap, tell me its poorly written, tell me it was a waste of paper, but don't tell me it's an excellent series then throw them all under the bus with, "if you can tolerate the typos, spelling, and grammatical errors." Cause they are clearly referencing all three in the set, not just the one, or they would have said "book." I can take criticism mind you. I deal with it a lot in my life and have learned to flick it off my shoulder, but I won't lie, this bothers me. I don't want to be stereotyped into the grouping of indie authors who just throw books out there without editing their work. Cause I do and have with fervor.
> 
> Now I'm just paranoid and want to pull everything till I can take another good look at them. Ugh! Am I wrong to feel this way or just being, as my husband would say, "overly dramatic?"


I had my first novel edited by my publisher, yet a couple of typos and a few other minor mistakes snuck through. The result? I had a review that called the book "riddled with errors." Didn't even get the "excellent" comment you did. Fortunately, I was able to do a mild rewrite for a 10th anniversary edition recently, and made sure this time everything was rock solid. Have to agree that some readers immediately turn sour on a book the second they hit a misstep in grammar or punctuation or whatever, no matter how good the book. Some want to broadcast that to the world, while a few thoughtful souls will contact the author or publisher and point out what they found wrong so corrections can be quietly made. Just stating for everyone to read that "This book has spelling mistakes!" is kind of a boorish game, with the childish connotation "I know where the mistakes are, but I'm not telling," so I can feel your pain. Totally unnecessary and counterproductive, but hey, some people.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Steve Vernon said:


> Good on you, Norman. Congrats!


Thanks, Steve. And thanks again for pointing me to this board, which has been an incredible support throughout!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks, Vincent-Morrone!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Delaine Christine said:


> Wow, Norman, that's amazing news! Congratulations! Truly!  You'll have to keep us appraised of your process. I can't wait to read it.
> 
> And thanks for the "pep" Ferris. Needed that tonight. Just been an all around rough day is all. I think I will have another go at them all though, just to be sure. I wouldn't want something like that holding me back.


Thanks so much, Delaine!

Re: the issue with "errors." Agree with the other advice you've gotten here. Some readers have "hot button" grammatical or glitch things, and one instance can hit them like it's a thousand. I wouldn't sweat this unless you got multiple reviews with the same comment. One strategy: read through the free sample on Amazon and make sure that part's absolutely perfect. If I saw a review like that for a book that intrigued me, I'd check the writing in the sample and see for myself the quality of the writing/editing.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JR. said:


> Oh good. I found this one intriguing despite being way outside my usual genres. Congrats and looking forward to it.


Thanks, JR. I think your reaction to the book is exactly the kind I've been hoping for!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JacquelineWard said:


> Random Acts of Unkindness is in review now. Final stats: 215 hours in H&T, 1.6k page views. Now the wait begins...
> 
> Congratulations, Norman. How fantastic and can't wait to read


Thanks, Jacqueline! And best of luck with Random Acts of Unkindness (which has gotta be one of the best titles ever!).


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Mark Wakely said:


> Wow, Norman. You've gone from the stress of surgery to accolades for acceptance in less than a month- quite a mood swing, but in the end, a good one. Congratulations!


Yeah, I had a weird roller coaster ride that looked a lot like a Kindle Scout "page views" graph! Yesterday was my best day energy / health-wise since the surgery, and it ended on a real high note


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Norman Prentiss said:


> Thanks, Jacqueline! And best of luck with Random Acts of Unkindness (which has gotta be one of the best titles ever!).


Good luck and please keep us informed!!!!!


----------



## Heather Hart

I am one week into my scout campaign and I'm finding it exhausting but fun. I have pimped my soul to kingdom-come to keep me in hot and trending - and am now running out of ideas. Saturday morning plans - to read the path of the scoutees who went before me. Suggestions totally appreciated! 

And good luck to the other March campaigners! I pray for contracts for all!

Heather


----------



## BBGriffith

Vincent-Morrone said:


> So I'm trying not to freak out. Torn Away hasn't, at least as far as I've seen, been hot and trending at all today. I went a couple of days where it was H&T all day, then dropped to 15 hours, which isn't bad. Yesterday it was down to 7. I haven't seen it in there at all today.
> 
> Also, my views are at 1k with 17 days left. Is that good? Bad? Average?
> 
> Bueller?


I had 239 hours in H&T and 1.3K views total and was selected for a contract. There were basically three five-day chunks of my campaign where I'm guessing little to no people saw my book. So I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## AliceS

Congrats Norman!

On reviews - I got one once that said I used too many declarative sentences! People are weird. What can you do?


----------



## Jack Wallen

I have a question for everyone. Since Suicide Station was rejected, I went ahead and published it and send Amazon (through the KS dashboard) the link for the published book. I have yet to see the email come through informing those that nominated the book that it was available. How long does this take? I would have thought that it should have been fairly instant.

Thank you for your help and thoughts.


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy scouting to you all!


Thank you - one week in and campaigning going well. Reading through this forum right now - good luck to all the other campaigners on the list. I wish you all success!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

BBGriffith said:


> I had 239 hours in H&T and 1.3K views total and was selected for a contract. There were basically three five-day chunks of my campaign where I'm guessing little to no people saw my book. So I wouldn't sweat it.


Thanks.

So I'm a little less than 1/2 way for your H&T and yet I'm almost at the same # of views.

I'm not sure if that's good.

On the other hand, H&T can be a finicky thing, I suppose. I may get over the course of an hour 5 nominations, which compared to the nominations of whoever else is going, may be enough to put me on the H&T list. Then a few hours later, I might get double that, yet not be on H&T because other books at that moment were getting more.

I'm hoping that they just plain like the book. It won 1st place in the Saratoga RWA Great Beginnings contest! So hopefully, they just like it.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mark Wakely said:


> I had my first novel edited by my publisher, yet a couple of typos and a few other minor mistakes snuck through. The result? I had a review that called the book "riddled with errors." Didn't even get the "excellent" comment you did. Fortunately, I was able to do a mild rewrite for a 10th anniversary edition recently, and made sure this time everything was rock solid. Have to agree that some readers immediately turn sour on a book the second they hit a misstep in grammar or punctuation or whatever, no matter how good the book. Some want to broadcast that to the world, while a few thoughtful souls will contact the author or publisher and point out what they found wrong so corrections can be quietly made. Just stating for everyone to read that "This book has spelling mistakes!" is kind of a boorish game, with the childish connotation "I know where the mistakes are, but I'm not telling," so I can feel your pain. Totally unnecessary and counterproductive, but hey, some people.


Yeah, I get ya Mark. And it just goes to show that it can happen even with books put out by a publisher as opposed to independently. Shoot, I've found them in the Sisters Grimm series I've been reading to my daughter. But hey, people don't seem to point them out as often in published works as they do in independently published books. At least that's what it seems like to me.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Norman Prentiss said:


> One strategy: read through the free sample on Amazon and make sure that part's absolutely perfect. If I saw a review like that for a book that intrigued me, I'd check the writing in the sample and see for myself the quality of the writing/editing.


Sound advice Norman, I shall do that regardless.



JR. said:


> Delaine, would you like me to go over your 'Look Inside' sample for errors? I'd be happy to PM you something.


That would be amazing of you if you're willing, JR. I'd appreciate another eye on it. Truth be told, the people I'm utilizing are local writer's within my writer's group. They are all so very generous with their time and efforts to assist me with it, and I am ever so appreciative to them of that. But in all honesty they are not what some would call "professional" beta/proofreaders/editors. I just can't really afford to hire someone out for that. One might catch punctuation where another might catch comma placement and completely miss backwards quotes, etc. The one problem I've noticed with them is they get so caught up in the story that they forget to edit. LOL, Which is a HUGE compliment in and of itself, but I think its keeping them from being as thorough as they might be otherwise because they forget where they stop editing maybe? Please let me know what you're seeing in The Beginning (Link pictured below), I really want to clean them up if there is, in fact, a real issue.

Its funny, I always catch the issues in everyone else's stuff but my own. It's because I'm too close to it and, therefore, why I have my writer's group help me out. Ah, well.


----------



## Delaine Christine

JacquelineWard said:


> Random Acts of Unkindness is in review now. Final stats: 215 hours in H&T, 1.6k page views. Now the wait begins...
> 
> Congratulations, Norman. How fantastic and can't wait to read


And Jacqueline, best of luck. I'm rooting for ya! I tend to concur with Norman on the title choice. Thought that myself when I saw it the first time.



Jack Wallen said:


> I have a question for everyone. Since Suicide Station was rejected, I went ahead and published it and send Amazon (through the KS dashboard) the link for the published book. I have yet to see the email come through informing those that nominated the book that it was available. How long does this take? I would have thought that it should have been fairly instant.
> 
> Thank you for your help and thoughts.


I actually wondered at how long this takes too. I haven't completed Twisted yet and probably won't till the 22nd. I want to do a last minute run through on it. Hoping it won't be too far away that people forget. (sigh) I tell ya, that review thing has made me paranoid. And I know, I need to let it go, I just...  Urgh! LOL Ah, well.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

AliceS said:


> Congrats Norman!
> 
> On reviews - I got one once that said I used too many declarative sentences! People are weird. What can you do?


Thanks, Alice! That is too funny about declarative sentences--that's clearly one to shrug off and keep moving...


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Okay, so finished day 1 and all I can think is "Oh God, can I handle this stress for 29 more days?" Lol I only pimped it out to Facebook friends yesterday and some random tweeting. Never made it on the H&T list like everyone else said they did on the first day. Had 114 views, at least 15 nominations, and picked up 2 more followers on Twitter. 33% from Scout traffic and the rest from outside. Only really worried about not getting that first day H&T like what everyone else said they got. 

To add: I also noticed a sharp uptake in free downloads of my first book and a KU freebie one I have going on. Maybe new people finding me because of this. No idea.


----------



## Heather Hart

Norman Prentiss said:


> Thanks, Alice! That is too funny about declarative sentences--that's clearly one to shrug off and keep moving...


Congrats Norman! What was the one single most important strategy you had? I have 157 of 168 hours in hot and trending (one week in.) I know it's not the be-all-and-end all, based on stories read through this thread, but staying up there can't hurt. Any pointers would be most appreciated! Heather.


----------



## Heather Hart

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Okay, so finished day 1 and all I can think is "Oh God, can I handle this stress for 29 more days?" Lol I only pimped it out to Facebook friends yesterday and some random tweeting. Never made it on the H&T list like everyone else said they did on the first day. Had 114 views, at least 15 nominations, and picked up 2 more followers on Twitter. 33% from Scout traffic and the rest from outside. Only really worried about not getting that first day H&T like what everyone else said they got.
> 
> To add: I also noticed a sharp uptake in free downloads of my first book and a KU freebie one I have going on. Maybe new people finding me because of this. No idea.


Try joining a few more free FB groups. Social Media Support is a good one. Also - more than just joining - say hi to lots of people and comment on their posts. They're more likely to respond in kind. Best of luck!


----------



## AliceS

Danielle Kazemi said:


> To add: I also noticed a sharp uptake in free downloads of my first book and a KU freebie one I have going on. Maybe new people finding me because of this. No idea.


Me too. After my campaign started, I saw consistent sales in my post-apocalyptic series of a book or two every day and good KENPS. Looks like I got a lot of new eyes on my other books. However, my cozy mystery series was not affected at all. Probably because the Scout book is scifi and those readers must not be crossovers to the other genre.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Heather Hart said:


> Congrats Norman! What was the one single most important strategy you had? I have 157 of 168 hours in hot and trending (one week in.) I know it's not the be-all-and-end all, based on stories read through this thread, but staying up there can't hurt. Any pointers would be most appreciated! Heather.


Thanks Heather! Sounds like you're having a good first week. My main advice is that the first and last week seem easiest, since the "Newly Added" and "Ending Soon" sections get into a feedback loop with the H&T section. Plus, those are the times when interest is highest. For week 2, what I did was some guest posts/interviews on a few blogs that got good traffic (and didn't necessarily overlap with my FB friends list). Week 3 for me was a wipeout: I was in the hospital, and stayed out of H&T for 9 straight days. I bounced back really well at the end, though (health wise, and stats wise), and that stats bounce seems to happen for a lot of the books that fared well in the beginning.

Hope that's some help. Good luck!


----------



## Heather Hart

Norman Prentiss said:


> Thanks Heather! Sounds like you're having a good first week. My main advice is that the first and last week seem easiest, since the "Newly Added" and "Ending Soon" sections get into a feedback loop with the H&T section. Plus, those are the times when interest is highest. For week 2, what I did was some guest posts/interviews on a few blogs that got good traffic (and didn't necessarily overlap with my FB friends list). Week 3 for me was a wipeout: I was in the hospital, and stayed out of H&T for 9 straight days. I bounced back really well at the end, though (health wise, and stats wise), and that stats bounce seems to happen for a lot of the books that fared well in the beginning.
> 
> Hope that's some help. Good luck!


Sorry to hear about the hospital thing. I'm dreading a similar cliff when my family visit from England and won't be too impressed if I'm glued to the screen - bad timing on my part. I think the blog blitz will defo be strategy for the coming weeks - and if anyone on this site has a slot available, or other campaigners want to work with me - that would be fabulous.

Did you pay for any promotional pages? FB/twitter? I thought you could buy an add for a $1 a day but it seems FB want a $5 a day minimum and I hate to part with my brass. But if its worth it I'd consider it.

Heather


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Definitely will do Heather. I saw they have all kinds of neat program things and I know I need help in that area. I'll probably log a few hours there. Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Jack Wallen said:


> I have a question for everyone. Since Suicide Station was rejected, I went ahead and published it and send Amazon (through the KS dashboard) the link for the published book. I have yet to see the email come through informing those that nominated the book that it was available. How long does this take? I would have thought that it should have been fairly instant.
> 
> Thank you for your help and thoughts.


Hey Jack-

I received your "crappy" (actually, it was quite well done) letter informing those of us that your novel wasn't selected late on Thursday, the 14th. I'll check my email more frequently than I normally do and let you know when Amazon sends another email that Suicide Station is available.

Mark


----------



## Heather Hart

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Definitely will do Heather. I saw they have all kinds of neat program things and I know I need help in that area. I'll probably log a few hours there. Thanks for the great advice.


What's your FB name? Follow me and I'll follow back. Perhaps we can help each other. I'm sure there's plenty of Amazon love to go round. https://www.facebook.com/AuthorHeather

I'm pretty sure my good start is entirely due to the support of my FB friends <3


----------



## Jack Wallen

Mark Wakely said:


> Hey Jack-
> 
> I received your "crappy" (actually, it was quite well done) letter informing those of us that your novel wasn't selected late on Thursday, the 14th. I'll check my email more frequently than I normally do and let you know when Amazon sends another email that Suicide Station is available.
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much, Mark! I very much appreciate it.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Heather Hart said:


> What's your FB name? Follow me and I'll follow back. Perhaps we can help each other. I'm sure there's plenty of Amazon love to go round. https://www.facebook.com/AuthorHeather
> 
> I'm pretty sure my good start is entirely due to the support of my FB friends <3


Will do. I'll use my personal page because right now my author one only has about 100 followers. But I can definitely give you a shout out.


----------



## JR.

Hi Delaine. I sent a little something to your gmail.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Heather Hart said:


> Try joining a few more free FB groups. Social Media Support is a good one. Also - more than just joining - say hi to lots of people and comment on their posts. They're more likely to respond in kind. Best of luck!


Good advice. I just requested to join Social Media Support. I can always use a few friends.

**********************************



Heather Hart said:


> What's your FB name? Follow me and I'll follow back. Perhaps we can help each other. I'm sure there's plenty of Amazon love to go round. https://www.facebook.com/AuthorHeather
> 
> I'm pretty sure my good start is entirely due to the support of my FB friends <3


I've sent a follow/friend your way as well.


----------



## Delaine Christine

JR. said:


> Hi Delaine. I sent a little something to your gmail.


Thanks JR, I'm checking it out now.



Danielle Kazemi said:


> Okay, so finished day 1 and all I can think is "Oh God, can I handle this stress for 29 more days?" Lol I only pimped it out to Facebook friends yesterday and some random tweeting. Never made it on the H&T list like everyone else said they did on the first day. Had 114 views, at least 15 nominations, and picked up 2 more followers on Twitter. 33% from Scout traffic and the rest from outside. Only really worried about not getting that first day H&T like what everyone else said they got.


And Danielle I wouldn't stress about not being on H&T that first day out. To my knowledge, not everyone that has been selected found themselves on H&T their first day. I wasn't, but then again I wasn't selected, LOL, so maybe I'm not a good gauge on that.

And joining additional Facebook groups is definitely a way to go. I'm literally in, at last count, about 73 and I posted periodically to every one at least once a day. Look up groups in your genre too. That's what I did and it seemed to help a lot with my numbers. Good luck!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I'm just hoping to get on it at some time. Thought I had it planned out but maybe I should re-evaluate my strategy. Regardless, everything learned will be important. I'm just going to keep plugging away and thinking positively.There's still like 3 weeks to go and who knows what'll happen. I'll become a social media guru (okay, maybe not that).


----------



## PattiLarsen

Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press. I actually saw it on the website first, on the banner of selected books, and I thought I was hallucinating since I hadn't gotten the email yet. That followed a few minutes later, with more details. Really excited about this, and am incredibly grateful to all the folks here for their generous advice and support. The collective wisdom here, and honest emotions at every stage of these campaigns, gives a real community feel to the often solitary job of writing (and of submitting and marketing).
> 
> Special shout-out to Jack Wallen and Delaine Christine, both on my same "day" and running great campaigns and with cool excerpts that left me wanting to read more, and I know many readers/scouts felt the same way. And thanks also to Steve Vernon, whose awesome "list" helped strengthen the last days of my campaign.


HUGE congratulations  What an amazing way to find out, too!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I did a post about the Kindle Scout Campaign.
http://vincentmorrone.com/?p=1397


----------



## Heather Hart

Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press.


Congratulations - I had to do a double-take - I first read that as "Odd Adventures With Your *Own* Father," and I was like whaaaaaaaaaa? Stronger spectacles required.

Best of luck going forward and let us all know about your progress - I'm sure this is just the beginning!

Heather


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Congratulations Norman! I just got the announcement in my in box. Way to go!
I'm looking forward to my book so I can read the whole thing.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Heather Hart said:


> Try joining a few more free FB groups. Social Media Support is a good one. Also - more than just joining - say hi to lots of people and comment on their posts. They're more likely to respond in kind. Best of luck!





Heather Hart said:


> Try joining a few more free FB groups. Social Media Support is a good one. Also - more than just joining - say hi to lots of people and comment on their posts. They're more likely to respond in kind. Best of luck!





Heather Hart said:


> Try joining a few more free FB groups. Social Media Support is a good one. Also - more than just joining - say hi to lots of people and comment on their posts. They're more likely to respond in kind. Best of luck!


Hey Danielle
How do you know how many nominations you got? B/c people told you? Or can you see those stats somewhere?


----------



## Norman Prentiss

PattiLarsen said:


> HUGE congratulations  What an amazing way to find out, too!


Thanks, Patti. It was definitely a case of the "obsessively watched kettle finally boils..."


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Hey Mary Ann. It's just based off people telling me. Beyond that no idea.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Heather Hart said:


> Congratulations - I had to do a double-take - I first read that as "Odd Adventures With Your *Own* Father," and I was like whaaaaaaaaaa? Stronger spectacles required.
> 
> Best of luck going forward and let us all know about your progress - I'm sure this is just the beginning!
> 
> Heather


Thanks, Heather! I'm glad you finished the double take instead of staying with your first reading, haha!


----------



## geronl

congrats


----------



## Heather Hart

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> Hey Danielle
> How do you know how many nominations you got? B/c people told you? Or can you see those stats somewhere?


Hi Mary Ann,
If you get the answer to that please let me know. I see the page views I've had - but no idea how many are actually voting. (Goes back to biting nails and pondering her next move.)


----------



## Heather Hart

Also - I'm seeing some fabulous cover art out there. Where did you all go to get yours? Would you mind posting links?  I've just finished another book and I would love to find an awesome artist for it.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather Hart said:


> Also - I'm seeing some fabulous cover art out there. Where did you all go to get yours? Would you mind posting links? I've just finished another book and I would love to find an awesome artist for it.


This is the website for the woman who did my covers. She's very reasonably priced. I kinda drove her nuts make the cover to Torn Away. There were like 9 different versions.

https://ashsartanddesign.com/tag/ash-arceneaux/

Let her know I sent you. If only so she talks to me again.


----------



## Heather Hart

Vincent-Morrone said:


> This is the website for the woman who did my covers. She's very reasonably priced. I kinda drove her nuts make the cover to Torn Away. There were like 9 different versions.
> 
> https://ashsartanddesign.com/tag/ash-arceneaux/
> 
> Let her know I sent you. If only so she talks to me again.


Was she pricey, Vincent?


----------



## editorjmv

Jack Wallen said:


> I went ahead and published it and send Amazon (through the KS dashboard) the link for the published book. I have yet to see the email come through informing those that nominated the book that it was available. How long does this take? I would have thought that it should have been fairly instant.


I thought it would be instant, too, but it wasn't. I notified Kindle Scout that Modern Surprises was available on a Tuesday, and Thursday, they sent me an email that they would be informing those who nominated it that it was available. I still don't know exactly when the notice went out.

Joan


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I had a great day yesterday. We watched the last couple of episodes of Game of Thrones Season 5, went grocery shopping, had a splendid supper of lamb kidney and liver fry-up, watched Spider Man (the original movie by Sam Raimi) and I still managed to write over 3500 words on my latest novel.

Saturday rocked.

Today I have a full evening shift at work from 12:30-8:30pm.

Yes, Sunday sucks.


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
5 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
8 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
11 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
13 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
13 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
15 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
15 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
18 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
18 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
19 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceição
21 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
29 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind and we can get back to the important business of talking about superhero movies. 

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mare

Just filled my new slot with Gate to Gillan. Good luck, Michael!


----------



## Heather Hart

It's funny - I slipped out of H & T for most of the day yesterday, but my page views were at an all time high. I suppose that means I'm not getting the votes. Or maybe it doesn't. A girl could go CRAZY figuring this all out! 

Anyone who has a vote slot free to use - take a peek at mine and hit the blue button. Just saying. Sexy wink


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather Hart said:


> Was she pricey, Vincent?


No, very affordable.

I also just recently had a cover done for an anthology series I'm working on. Here it is on Goodreads. I wasn't much to get that, but it was part of a series that she was doing a whole group for this hotel paranormal series, so I don't know if I got a special group rate, but she was amazing to work with.








https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/29627351-the-red-strokes


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather Hart said:


> It's funny - I slipped out of H & T for most of the day yesterday, but my page views were at an all time high. I suppose that means I'm not getting the votes. Or maybe it doesn't. A girl could go CRAZY figuring this all out!
> 
> Anyone who has a vote slot free to use - take a peek at mine and hit the blue button. Just saying. Sexy wink


Same here. 
I haven't been Hot & trending for the last 2 days, but while Friday I was down in views yesterday, I had one of my highest. I know I got nominations yesterday as some people told me they did. Of course they could have lied, but since a lot of them were strangers on goodreads, I don't think so.

Meanwhile, today, I'm up at 830 am and guess who's back in H&t?

Like I said, who knows how they determine H&T. If it's strictly based on nominations, and it changes throughout the day, then it stands to reason that Book A could get 3 x the # of nominations as someone else, but not hit H&T if their all spread out over the day, but Book which got overall 1 3rd of those nominations, got them all within the span of an hour.

I probably didn't do as much tweeting & such on Friday. I spent the morning on the picket like and the afternoon running around doing things.

Yesterday, I did get into Goodreads and promo there.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I think Scout broke on me. It hasn't updated since yesterday but did countdown so I have that going for me. And it still says April 16 so at least I'm not flipping out thinking no ones seen it.

But you guys are doing great on the H&T list. I watch it every so often and it's nice seeing so many Kbers on it.

If you can add me to the list too Steve, that would be great. Still have a long way to go. http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/W866HE7DKCAK


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I think Scout broke on me. It hasn't updated since yesterday but did countdown so I have that going for me. And it still says April 16 so at least I'm not flipping out thinking no ones seen it.
> 
> But you guys are doing great on the H&T list. I watch it every so often and it's nice seeing so many Kbers on it.
> 
> If you can add me to the list too Steve, that would be great. Still have a long way to go. http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/W866HE7DKCAK


Have you made any banners? I wonder if those help. I've been make them on pic monkey, I've got 20 now. Mostly for tweeting, instagram, and tumblr

What other social media is out there?

facebook, goodreads, reddit,


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Banners? None. I have a few guest blogs coming up I could put those on though. I was just planning on using the cover. That's a good idea.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Banners? None. I have a few guest blogs coming up I could put those on though. I was just planning on using the cover. That's a good idea.


Use pic monkey. It free and easy enough that someone as dumb as me can use it.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Ah, Hot & Trending, you are a fickle b**ch.

I've fallen out.


----------



## PattiLarsen

I'm heading into the third week feeling grateful for this whole experience. Question for y'all--is anyone planning to release a sequel immediately after or even at the same time as your Scout title? I'm in a position to do so and am eager to track what that might mean for exposure/sales... happy Sunday!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm heading into the third week feeling grateful for this whole experience. Question for y'all--is anyone planning to release a sequel immediately after or even at the same time as your Scout title? I'm in a position to do so and am eager to track what that might mean for exposure/sales... happy Sunday!


I'm working on the sequel, Torn Apart, and have the cover done, but it's not complete. I did bring the rough draft of the first 30 pages to a retreat and a retired former editor of Wild Rose Press read it and said, "Wow" which felt nice.

As soon as I'm done with edits of a book I'm working on with my daughter, I plan on diving back in.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated three books since my slots cleared this morning:

Concealed, RJ Crayton
Gate to Gillan, Michael Scott
Love's Tender Heart, Mary J Hicks

Good luck everyone!

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Stevie O

Hi, I'm new to kboards and have put my second book up for Kindle Scout, I don't think that it will get a deal, but just felt it was more pro-active than just self-publishing. Is there any advice that you can give me? I've hassled my friends and family and tried to get the cat to nominate it! Cat said no!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Heather Hart said:


> It's funny - I slipped out of H & T for most of the day yesterday, but my page views were at an all time high. I suppose that means I'm not getting the votes. Or maybe it doesn't. A girl could go CRAZY figuring this all out!


Heather, my campaign went over Christmas and New Year's, so I had opportunity to see very different traffic patterns. I was able to get in H&T with just 20 or 30 views a couple of those days, but on a normal day it looked like I needed at least 50 views to add up to enough to be in H&T. (And it may be that those who were willing to view my book tended to nominate it, so I had a higher percentage.) It all depends on the competition at the time--they take the top 20 (or, on slow days, fewer--I think we had H&T as low as 14 books a few days). (My total was almost 2.4k views and 96% of the time on H&T. My book wasn't chosen, but I'm plugging along on my own with great reviews.  )


----------



## Stevie O

This is the second time I've enrolled in Kindle Scout and don't believe I have an icecube in hell's chance of bagging a deal. But a long shot is better than no shot at all and I was thinking that it might garner some new fans for when I do release the book in KDP?


----------



## Stevie O

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm heading into the third week feeling grateful for this whole experience. Question for y'all--is anyone planning to release a sequel immediately after or even at the same time as your Scout title? I'm in a position to do so and am eager to track what that might mean for exposure/sales... happy Sunday!


I'm working hard on edits to try and get my second novel out before my KS campaign ends, I was thinking that I could then put my KS book up as a pre-order? Not sure if it's a good idea though!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

First of all let me say I've been following this thread with interest...and it's been great watching how positive you all are and the support you've shown for one other. I visit these boards every day but I stopped commenting some time ago when every post someone put up seemed to bring a firestorm of 'vigorous challenge' and a lot of friends left. So kudos to everyone.

I've been writing under pen names since 2014 in a few genres but this thread has made me wonder what Kindle Scout can do for a back list. Being chosen is a long shot but the exposure has be great in putting eyeballs on your published stuff as well. I have several unpublished manuscripts lying around on the series I started with so here goes nothing 

Please add my first Kindle Scout campaign to your list Steve.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EC9TZ61W7EBP


----------



## Heather Hart

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Ah, Hot & Trending, you are a fickle b**ch.
> 
> I've fallen out.


HAHA I spit my coffee everywhere! You're so funny


----------



## Heather Hart

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Heather, my campaign went over Christmas and New Year's, so I had opportunity to see very different traffic patterns. I was able to get in H&T with just 20 or 30 views a couple of those days, but on a normal day it looked like I needed at least 50 views to add up to enough to be in H&T. (And it may be that those who were willing to view my book tended to nominate it, so I had a higher percentage.) It all depends on the competition at the time--they take the top 20 (or, on slow days, fewer--I think we had H&T as low as 14 books a few days). (My total was almost 2.4k views and 96% of the time on H&T. My book wasn't chosen, but I'm plugging along on my own with great reviews.  )


Thanks, Cindy. As someone on that side of the fence, did you find it helped as a launch platform?


----------



## Heather Hart

Lloyd MacRae said:


> First of all let me say I've been following this thread with interest...and it's been great watching how positive you all are and the support you've shown for one other. I visit these boards every day but I stopped commenting some time ago when every post someone put up seemed to bring a firestorm of 'vigorous challenge' and a lot of friends left. So kudos to everyone.
> 
> I've been writing under pen names since 2014 in a few genres but this thread has made me wonder what Kindle Scout can do for a back list. Being chosen is a long shot but the exposure has be great in putting eyeballs on your published stuff as well. I have several unpublished manuscripts lying around on the series I started with so here goes nothing
> 
> Please add my first Kindle Scout campaign to your list Steve.
> 
> Nice to meet you, Lloyd  Campaigning is a lot of work so it might as well be fun, right? And who better to feel our pain than other writers. Good luck - look forward to seeing your campaign
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EC9TZ61W7EBP


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Hello back to you Heather.  

And yes....it should be fun...hold the pain, please


----------



## PattiLarsen

Lloyd MacRae said:


> First of all let me say I've been following this thread with interest...and it's been great watching how positive you all are and the support you've shown for one other. I visit these boards every day but I stopped commenting some time ago when every post someone put up seemed to bring a firestorm of 'vigorous challenge' and a lot of friends left. So kudos to everyone.
> 
> I've been writing under pen names since 2014 in a few genres but this thread has made me wonder what Kindle Scout can do for a back list. Being chosen is a long shot but the exposure has be great in putting eyeballs on your published stuff as well. I have several unpublished manuscripts lying around on the series I started with so here goes nothing
> 
> Please add my first Kindle Scout campaign to your list Steve.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EC9TZ61W7EBP


This is the main reason I decided to look into Scout in the first place--backlist benefits. And the more I researched, the more excited I became about the opportunity no matter the outcome. I'm really curious to see what kind of impact this process has on the sales of my other series... I'll keep the thread posted if there's interest?


----------



## PattiLarsen

Stevie O said:


> I'm working hard on edits to try and get my second novel out before my KS campaign ends, I was thinking that I could then put my KS book up as a pre-order? Not sure if it's a good idea though!


Excellent! I'm hoping to have two sequels ready by the end of May (can you say hopeful thinking!) if I get a contract. But, if not, I'll still release both in short order after Eve comes out. Exciting times!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I'm working on the sequel, Torn Apart, and have the cover done, but it's not complete. I did bring the rough draft of the first 30 pages to a retreat and a retired former editor of Wild Rose Press read it and said, "Wow" which felt nice.
> 
> As soon as I'm done with edits of a book I'm working on with my daughter, I plan on diving back in.


I'm really curious to see what kind of benefit having the next book in series might be, contract or no contract...


----------



## Heather Hart

Stevie O said:


> I'm working hard on edits to try and get my second novel out before my KS campaign ends, I was thinking that I could then put my KS book up as a pre-order? Not sure if it's a good idea though!


I don't know about a sequel to mine - but I finished a new novel a few days ago. If I'm picked up I'll certainly be asking questions and will be happy to share whatever comes up.


----------



## RJ Crayton

Heather Hart said:


> Also - I'm seeing some fabulous cover art out there. Where did you all go to get yours? Would you mind posting links? I've just finished another book and I would love to find an awesome artist for it.


I use Jenny at Seedlings design. I love my cover for Concealed. She's working on a cover for the second book in the series, and I heard about her when I saw the cover for this book (http://www.amazon.com/ORDER-OF-SEVEN-Beth-Teliho-ebook/dp/B00U2VX80Q), which I thought was awesome. She is pricey, but I went to a book fair recently and brought my CreateSpace Concealed Proof copy, and that was the book everyone gravitated toward. So, I think the cover works and have really loved working with her.

http://www.seedlingsonline.com/


----------



## RJ Crayton

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm heading into the third week feeling grateful for this whole experience. Question for y'all--is anyone planning to release a sequel immediately after or even at the same time as your Scout title? I'm in a position to do so and am eager to track what that might mean for exposure/sales... happy Sunday!


I have a sequel almost ready to release (I should get it back from editor next week). Mine is part of a series. So, whether I get picked up or not, I plan to have books one and two in the series release fairly close to each other. I don't know if the Scout people are pro-series or against series. I know at least a couple of the books that were selected through Scout are parts of series, so it doesn't seem like a horrible thing to have another book in the wings.


----------



## Delaine Christine

JR. said:


> Hi Delaine. I sent a little something to your gmail.


I got your e-mail and went through your edits, JR. Sent you a response via e-mail but you may not have seen it yet. Thank you so much for your help.
From the looks of it I need to fire my proofreaders. Good grief! You trust that when people say they're gonna help you edit something that they're actually going to do that and not hang you to dry. Looks like I'm in re-edit mode for the next month instead of finishing my next book. I do still intend to attempt putting out Twisted on the 22nd as long as all goes well. 

For our newest members to the board welcome and good luck to all! I promise to check out everyone's book in the next couple days.

https://vortigernblack.com/2016/04/17/the-gentle-no/


----------



## Mare

Thanks for the nomination, Mark!


----------



## Heather Hart

In the spirit of helpfulness I am documenting my journey. Same ole same ole to some of you - but it may be of help to others.

http://heatherhartbooks.blogspot.com/2016/04/kindle-scout-days-1-to-8-my-london-lady.html


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Heather Hart said:


> Thanks, Cindy. As someone on that side of the fence, did you find it helped as a launch platform?


Yes, absolutely. I don't remember the exact numbers, but when Kindle Scout sent out notice to my nominees that my book was available, I had at least 20 purchases right away, maybe 25-30, that I could attribute to that announcement, and my usual sales are much lower than that. (Just for comparison, I read last week that 99-cent books on a particular email promotional list get 20-24 buys compared to 10,000 - 20,000 downloads for freebies, so I think my numbers came out pretty well considering my book was priced at $2.99 to start!) The campaign also gave me something solid to use to whip up interest among my large circle of friends and family, so people were on board and rooting for my book from the beginning, and eager to help me along.

Some of that still reverberates now, almost three months later. Last week I had a Countdown Deal, and some folks on my mailing list (who likely got there from my first communications when I was in a Scout campaign) shared the message around, and I can attribute a number of sales to that word-of-mouth kind of reach. So Scout was good to pull in strangers and good to galvanize folks who already knew me. And in my particular case, the paperback is of special interest--it's illustrated with a cover painting by my daughter and includes some font features based on the heroine's real handwriting. I'm selling proportionally more paperbacks than most Kindle authors do, and I know a number of my Scout fans were waiting for that to be available.

So yes, I think it was worthwhile. Here's a post I wrote about it for ALLi, the Alliance of Independent Authors: http://selfpublishingadvice.org/how-to-run-a-kindle-scout-campaign/


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Delaine



> From the looks of it I need to fire my proofreaders. Good grief! You trust that when people say they're gonna help you edit something that they're actually going to do that and not hang you to dry. Looks like I'm in re-edit mode for the next month instead of finishing my next book.


Have you thought about Ginger proofreader? I use it all the time for my creative writing and my day job. It's not perfect and obviously not as good as human eyes, but I've found that it gives a more focused reading as the text flows in a bar at the top of the screen and as well as spelling it suggests alternative sentence formation and grammar. It's time consuming but, I feel, worth it.

I always read my novels through out loud once or twice too as I tend to pick up errors that way. Again, time consuming but it seems to work. I write very quickly and editing is my weak point.

Someone recently told me that my trad published novel had a word missing. It did. It had been professional proofread three separate times at the publishing house. It was corrected in the second run but it just shows that things can slip through no matter what.

Hope that helps, looking forward to reading your novel x


----------



## Steve Vernon

Monday is here, everybody duck.


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
4 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
7 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
10 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
12 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
12 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
14 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
14 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
17 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
17 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
18 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceição
20 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
26 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
28 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Stevie O

thanks for adding me to the list Steve! Am trying not to check my daily stats, or hassle my long-suffering friends and family (they're like, oh please give her a deal, just to shut her up)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Hi Steve. You forgot to list my campaign. http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/W866HE7DKCAK

Another day of stuck stats. So I've apparently broken it. Ugh.


----------



## Stevie O

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Hi Steve. You forgot to list my campaign. http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/W866HE7DKCAK
> 
> Another day of stuck stats. So I've apparently broken it. Ugh.


You broke it??!! That's kinda cool ( in a random sort of way! ) I never get my stats update til later in the day ( in the UK )


----------



## PattiLarsen

Delaine Christine said:


> I got your e-mail and went through your edits, JR. Sent you a response via e-mail but you may not have seen it yet. Thank you so much for your help.
> From the looks of it I need to fire my proofreaders. Good grief! You trust that when people say they're gonna help you edit something that they're actually going to do that and not hang you to dry. Looks like I'm in re-edit mode for the next month instead of finishing my next book. I do still intend to attempt putting out Twisted on the 22nd as long as all goes well.
> 
> For our newest members to the board welcome and good luck to all! I promise to check out everyone's book in the next couple days.
> 
> https://vortigernblack.com/2016/04/17/the-gentle-no/


Just a suggestion (because I had this happen to me, too!)--for my final pass before I put the book out I use text to speech software and have the computer read it to me. That way, I catch the rest of the errors my eyes might miss while hunting for grammar, etc... good luck with your edits!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Thanks for adding me to the list. I know the posts can move fast and bury everything.

And yep, seems about right that if someone had to break a campaign it would be me. Now I'm thinking Bezos read it and said, "This? On my website? I don't think so."


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
> 4 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely


I've been hoarding my votes until I had a handle on this program. Mark I already voted for - will vote for RJ too - then will just keep moving up that list. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Stevie O

Salvador Mercer said:


> That sounds like a completely different system than KU even though the book will be in it. So if a book is priced at $3.99 (say 4 dollars to make this example simple), I'm understanding that any KU read would net $2.00. Is that what you understand or is my understanding wrong? That seems to be a good deal, so I'm naturally thinking that I am misunderstanding something here.


I just had my royalty stats in and for april they came in at 50p per book, I'm a newbie so am just delighted that people are reading it and I'm getting paid for it!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Now I'm thinking Bezos read it and said, "This? On my website? I don't think so."


That's very, very laugh-out-loud funny Danielle!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Mare said:


> Thanks for the nomination, Mark!


You're most welcome!


----------



## editorjmv

Delaine Christine said:


> From the looks of it I need to fire my proofreaders. Good grief! You trust that when people say they're gonna help you edit something that they're actually going to do that and not hang you to dry. Looks like I'm in re-edit mode for the next month instead of finishing my next book. I do still intend to attempt putting out Twisted on the 22nd as long as all goes well.
> 
> https://vortigernblack.com/2016/04/17/the-gentle-no/


Delaine, I read your blog and would recommend to avoid putting out a statement such as "due to financial constraints, this book was not proofread or copyedited, so it will probably have grammar and spelling errors." It does appear unprofessional when you do that.

I have financial constraints, too. I live on a very small budget. But I did get Modern Surprises professionally copyedited. The copyeditor did find some errors, and missed some more. (I used to work for a nationally-known publishing company. They always had 3 people proofread their books because any proofreader will miss some items.)

Jacqueline had some good advice, particularly to read the book aloud, to yourself if not to someone else. You can catch errors that way. Also, use any spelling and grammar checking features of whichever word processing software you use. (There are free spellcheckers on the web if you don't have one included with your word processing software.)

Best of luck in your efforts.
Joan


----------



## Mark Wakely

Heather Hart said:


> I've been hoarding my votes until I had a handle on this program. Mark I already voted for - will vote for RJ too - then will just keep moving up that list. Best of luck to both of you.


Thank you Heather.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Delaine Christine

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Delaine
> 
> Have you thought about Ginger proofreader? I use it all the time for my creative writing and my day job. It's not perfect and obviously not as good as human eyes, but I've found that it gives a more focused reading as the text flows in a bar at the top of the screen and as well as spelling it suggests alternative sentence formation and grammar. It's time consuming but, I feel, worth it.
> 
> I always read my novels through out loud once or twice too as I tend to pick up errors that way. Again, time consuming but it seems to work. I write very quickly and editing is my weak point.
> 
> Someone recently told me that my trad published novel had a word missing. It did. It had been professional proofread three separate times at the publishing house. It was corrected in the second run but it just shows that things can slip through no matter what.
> 
> Hope that helps, looking forward to reading your novel x


LOL, I read mine aloud too. Also get proof books printed off create space in order to catch what I can on paper because its a ton less expensive that way compared to printing it off my mom's printer. Once I've been thoroughly through it, I make the corrections via the document then get another proof book printed. I'll do this about a half dozen times. It helps to make sure the cover looks okay too for printed copies. I find I catch more that way then when I attempt to edit just via the computer. But I've never heard of Ginger proofreader. I will have to look into that and see if it helps.


----------



## Delaine Christine

PattiLarsen said:


> Just a suggestion (because I had this happen to me, too!)--for my final pass before I put the book out I use text to speech software and have the computer read it to me. That way, I catch the rest of the errors my eyes might miss while hunting for grammar, etc... good luck with your edits!


Ooh, 
I like the sound of that. Text to speech software. I have a birthday coming up in June. I think I'll have to convince the hubby to actually buy me a present for once. LOL That would be both cool, and helpful! Thanks for the idea Patti. Everyone has been so helpful.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list. I know the posts can move fast and bury everything.
> 
> And yep, seems about right that if someone had to break a campaign it would be me. Now I'm thinking Bezos read it and said, "This? On my website? I don't think so."


I actually had that happen to me a couple times. Didn't seem to want to post for a couple days, then suddenly it was there.
And as to the book, if it didn't deserve to be there they wouldn't have selected you for a campaign. Just keep reminding yourself of that. I know I had to.


----------



## Delaine Christine

editorjmv said:


> Delaine, I read your blog and would recommend to avoid putting out a statement such as "due to financial constraints, this book was not proofread or copyedited, so it will probably have grammar and spelling errors." It does appear unprofessional when you do that.
> 
> I have financial constraints, too. I live on a very small budget. But I did get Modern Surprises professionally copyedited. The copyeditor did find some errors, and missed some more. (I used to work for a nationally-known publishing company. They always had 3 people proofread their books because any proofreader will miss some items.)
> 
> Jacqueline had some good advice, particularly to read the book aloud, to yourself if not to someone else. You can catch errors that way. Also, use any spelling and grammar checking features of whichever word processing software you use. (There are free spellcheckers on the web if you don't have one included with your word processing software.)
> 
> Best of luck in your efforts.
> Joan


Yeah, I know Joan, I'm already rethinking that. I'm just thoroughly frustrated by the whole situation is all. Many of the suggestions people have given me, I already do. Aside from the Ginger proofreader and the talk and speech software that is. I'll figure it out somehow. I'm not gonna stop writing though. I just gotta get it so it looks more professional then it currently does. For Twisted I read a lot of it into my phone and recorded it there then played it back. I found that helped a lot with that one and think it might be edited the best out of all of the books I've done so far because of that.


----------



## Delaine Christine

editorjmv said:


> I have financial constraints, too. I live on a very small budget. But I did get Modern Surprises professionally copyedited. The copyeditor did find some errors, and missed some more. (I used to work for a nationally-known publishing company. They always had 3 people proofread their books because any proofreader will miss some items.)
> 
> Jacqueline had some good advice, particularly to read the book aloud, to yourself if not to someone else. You can catch errors that way. Also, use any spelling and grammar checking features of whichever word processing software you use. (There are free spellcheckers on the web if you don't have one included with your word processing software.)
> 
> Best of luck in your efforts.
> Joan


Though antiquated, the Wordprocessor does actually have spell-check, so I'm not sure what words the reviewer thinks I'm misspelling. I'm wondering if its more likely an issue of using your for you're, their for they're, you know? That sort of thing.

And yeah, it seems most people nowadays can empathize with the "financial strain." I used to donate plasma to help cover my costs with the books but the plasma center put me on what's called a Spee cause my protein count is too low. So I'm not allowed to donate anymore and probably won't be able to again. No biggie, I shall figure it out.

And, Joan, I have taken your recommendation under advisement and will not be placing the disclaimer in my books. You're right. It'd be like putting a target on my forehead that read "unprofessional indie author here."


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Delaine Christine said:


> I actually had that happen to me a couple times. Didn't seem to want to post for a couple days, then suddenly it was there.
> And as to the book, if it didn't deserve to be there they wouldn't have selected you for a campaign. Just keep reminding yourself of that. I know I had to.


Thanks for reassuring me all is not lost.

I downloaded the sample of your book and I saw you have the same problem I do - using double preposition. There's a good, free program out there called Pro Writing Aid that helped me so much. You can download a trial for free to use on like Word or just plug in a chunk of text at a time to see suggestions to fix. I'd advise just using the grammar and vague word ones. The rest can make you go crazy.


----------



## JacquelineWard

> I'm not gonna stop writing though.


Don't stop writing! This publishing road is full of ups and downs. IMO nothing is meant to be perfect, we are human after all.

I had a short story returned this morning riddled with track changes. I've got to the point where I see it all as a collaborative effort between me and the editor, if I'm lucky enough to get there. If not, I'll do what I can with whatever tools are available. There will always be someone picking on grammar/cover/story and no critique will ever stop me writing. Don't let them burn _your_ creativity 

Write, write, write for all you are worth!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

So as an update, yesterday my page views were down. However, I spent 6 hours in H&T while the day before, one of my best days for views, I was in H&T 0 hours.

What those stats don't tell me is how many of those views turned into nominations. And in the real world, a person may look at my book and buy it even though they've recently bought 3 books within the last 3 days. 

It also doesn't tell me how many have his save on my book to nominate it after other books fall off.

It also doesn't tell me what the winning lottery #'s are going to be.

It also doesn't tell me how to make shrimp diavlo that will have you begging for more, but that's okay, I already know that. 

(I do wonder if anyone reads my posts.)


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Delaine Christine said:


> Though antiquated, the Wordprocessor does actually have spell-check, so I'm not sure what words the reviewer thinks I'm misspelling. I'm wondering if its more likely an issue of using your for you're, their for they're, you know? That sort of thing.
> 
> And yeah, it seems most people nowadays can empathize with the "financial strain." I used to donate plasma to help cover my costs with the books but the plasma center put me on what's called a Spee cause my protein count is too low. So I'm not allowed to donate anymore and probably won't be able to again. No biggie, I shall figure it out.
> 
> And, Joan, I have taken your recommendation under advisement and will not be placing the disclaimer in my books. You're right. It'd be like putting a target on my forehead that read "unprofessional indie author here."


You need to invest in an editor and there are some decent ones that have affordable rates. I can recommend the one who did Torn Away. She's often having specials. But no writer, no matter how good they are or think they are, finds everything.

Your eyes see what you expect to see there. I had a scene in Just Breathe where a character named Trent confronted the MC Cassie about her rape accusation of his buddy Tom. In come male MC Noah and a fight ensues. Well, at one point, even though he was in hiding and nowhere near that scene, I had Noah kicking Tom's ass, and not Trent. I missed it and so did my wife who did a proof read.

My suggestion, after you write it, send it to yourself on PDF where you can't edit as you go. Read it as a reader would. That helps you spot errors on flow, or giving the same information 2 times.

If you can, google writer's groups that are local, join. They often do critics of small sections.

Reach out on Facebook writing sites, or look at Absolute Write Water Cooler. Join up and look for beta readers. You may have to swap, but that will help.

Then yes, get it to an editor.

Then go through it again at least 3 times more. Because even they might miss stuff.

I worked with a professional small publisher once. Vision of Shadows went through 3 rounds of edits with one person. Then it went through it again with another person, just looking for spelling, grammar and consistency errors. Then a proofreader. I was expected to read it through each and every time afterwards.

There's a reason why when you hear a professional author talk about their book they can often quote parts of it. It's not that their so full of themselves, it's that they've had to read it so many times.

Self published books sometimes have authors that write 'the end' and think, time to publish. It's not. It's not even the half way point.

Usually by the time a book of mine has come out, I'm sick of reading it. Although usually I get over it.

If you really want to be an author, you can do it.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Vincent-Morrone said:


> (I do wonder if anyone reads my posts.)


Shall I tell you where to deliver the shrimp? ;-)


----------



## Stevie O

JacquelineWard said:


> Don't stop writing! This publishing road is full of ups and downs. IMO nothing is meant to be perfect, we are human after all.
> 
> I had a short story returned this morning riddled with track changes. I've got to the point where I see it all as a collaborative effort between me and the editor, if I'm lucky enough to get there. If not, I'll do what I can with whatever tools are available. There will always be someone picking on grammar/cover/story and no critique will ever stop me writing. Don't let them burn _your_ creativity
> 
> Write, write, write for all you are worth!
> 
> Such positive advice, it seems there's always someone out there lurking with negativity, thanks for this!!


----------



## Stevie O

JacquelineWard said:


> Don't stop writing! This publishing road is full of ups and downs. IMO nothing is meant to be perfect, we are human after all.
> 
> I had a short story returned this morning riddled with track changes. I've got to the point where I see it all as a collaborative effort between me and the editor, if I'm lucky enough to get there. If not, I'll do what I can with whatever tools are available. There will always be someone picking on grammar/cover/story and no critique will ever stop me writing. Don't let them burn _your_ creativity
> 
> Write, write, write for all you are worth!


Thanks for this Jacqueline! I've stayed off these forums because of other, less savoury, experiences, but everyone on here is so positive and supportive, I love it!


----------



## JR.

Delaine, send me your mss and I'll proofread the whole thing if you like. I've been tossing up the idea of some freelance editing for a long time. I may as well do some free work and see if people think I'm worth having.


----------



## JR.

Okay. I did it. I finally hit publish. A year later than I would have liked (damn life getting in the way - can't wait for the singularity), but a few hours ago hit that 'publish' button and just got the email from Amazon saying it is now live. It's in my sig if anyone is interested. I need to go and write up a mailchimp campaign for my subscriber (yes, singular...  ). I already let Amazon know, but they didn't let me write a message to the nominators to tell them my novellas will be free for a few days starting tomorrow.


So. This is it. The real deal. Not the 'test' novellas from earlier, but my debut novel. I'm all out there, for the whole world to see. Strange, frightening... hopefully some good adjectives will come over the coming days/months as well.


----------



## Stevie O

JR. said:


> Okay. I did it. I finally hit publish. A year later than I would have liked (damn life getting in the way - can't wait for the singularity), but a few hours ago hit that 'publish' button and just got the email from Amazon saying it is now live. It's in my sig if anyone is interested. I need to go and write up a mailchimp campaign for my subscriber (yes, singular...  ). I already let Amazon know, but they didn't let me write a message to the nominators to tell them my novellas will be free for a few days starting tomorrow.
> 
> So. This is it. The real deal. Not the 'test' novellas from earlier, but my debut novel. I'm all out there, for the whole world to see. Strange, frightening... hopefully some good adjectives will come over the coming days/months as well.


Well done and good luck!


----------



## Heather Hart

Vincent-Morrone said:


> (I do wonder if anyone reads my posts.)


What posts?
Ha ha! Just kidding.
Only thing to report today is I empathize with door-to-door vacuum salesmen. Oh, and Pinterest hates me.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Question for everyone.

How many views do you have in your campaigns so far directly from Kindle Scout? As you undoubtedly know, if you go to "View all your campaign stats" and then scroll down to "Campaign page traffic mix", you can move your cursor to the light blue section of the pie chart and it will tell you how many views came straight from Kindle Scout. With four days left in my campaign, I have 136 direct views. Just curious if that's about average for the last week or what.

Thanks.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## PattiLarsen

Vincent-Morrone said:


> So as an update, yesterday my page views were down. However, I spent 6 hours in H&T while the day before, one of my best days for views, I was in H&T 0 hours.
> 
> What those stats don't tell me is how many of those views turned into nominations. And in the real world, a person may look at my book and buy it even though they've recently bought 3 books within the last 3 days.
> 
> It also doesn't tell me how many have his save on my book to nominate it after other books fall off.
> 
> It also doesn't tell me what the winning lottery #'s are going to be.
> 
> It also doesn't tell me how to make shrimp diavlo that will have you begging for more, but that's okay, I already know that.
> 
> (I do wonder if anyone reads my posts.)


Now I'm hungry... #yumtastic


----------



## PattiLarsen

JR. said:


> Okay. I did it. I finally hit publish. A year later than I would have liked (damn life getting in the way - can't wait for the singularity), but a few hours ago hit that 'publish' button and just got the email from Amazon saying it is now live. It's in my sig if anyone is interested. I need to go and write up a mailchimp campaign for my subscriber (yes, singular...  ). I already let Amazon know, but they didn't let me write a message to the nominators to tell them my novellas will be free for a few days starting tomorrow.
> 
> So. This is it. The real deal. Not the 'test' novellas from earlier, but my debut novel. I'm all out there, for the whole world to see. Strange, frightening... hopefully some good adjectives will come over the coming days/months as well.


Congratulations!  It's an addictive road you tread... #bestjobever


----------



## Heather Hart

Kristy Tate said:


> (My campaign is over now. I should hear yea or nay from Amazon in a few days.)


I wish you every kind of luck!

I'm in the self-promoting maelstrom right now and my head is spinning. Totally looking ahead to the day when I can kick back, close my eyes and sip a coffee. Good luck to you!


----------



## Heather Hart

I'm in the promotional maelstrom right now. Totally looking ahead to the day I can kick back, close my eyes and sip a #nothinggoingoninmyhead cuppa coffee. Who's with me?


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather Hart said:


> What posts?
> Ha ha! Just kidding.
> Only thing to report today is I empathize with door-to-door vacuum salesmen. Oh, and Pinterest hates me.


Hate it back. Stupid name.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Mark Wakely said:


> Question for everyone.
> 
> How many views do you have in your campaigns so far directly from Kindle Scout? As you undoubtedly know, if you go to "View all your campaign stats" and then scroll down to "Campaign page traffic mix", you can move your cursor to the light blue section of the pie chart and it will tell you how many views came straight from Kindle Scout. With four days left in my campaign, I have 136 direct views. Just curious if that's about average for the last week or what.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


I have 14 days left.

I've had a total of 1.3K views. With split of 50/50

662 from Kindle Scout traffic
670 from outside traffic

I do not know if that's good or bad or what.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I have 14 days left.
> 
> I've had a total of 1.3K views. With split of 50/50
> 
> 662 from Kindle Scout traffic
> 670 from outside traffic
> 
> I do not know if that's good or bad or what.


I hear ya. Nobody knows what the spilt should be. Maybe my 136 KS traffic shows too few "regular" Amazon visitors are interested in my book, whereas your 662 shows a great deal of interest. Then again, my books is Young Adult. How many young adult readers even consider looking at Kindle Scout for interesting new novels? For that matter, how many of the youngest YA readers have their own Amazon accounts and can even nominate a KS novel if they wanted to? The Hot & Trending category has a disproportionate number of Mystery, Thriller & Suspense novels, as well as Romance- all popular adult categories, and for very good reasons. Not to say there aren't Young adult novels on the H&T list- there are- but right at the moment, out of 20 books on the H&T list, only 4 are listed as strictly YA. I know that H&T doesn't seem to matter much at all for publication, but the whole process is still befuddling, as if no matter what strategy you use to garner views, you're still left with the feeling that your not doing quite enough, or enough quite the right way.

Anyway. My campaign is nearly over and I'm still fretting about the whole process. Strange.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I have 14 days left.
> 
> I've had a total of 1.3K views. With split of 50/50
> 
> 662 from Kindle Scout traffic
> 670 from outside traffic
> 
> I do not know if that's good or bad or what.


That's good, Vincent, a strong showing. But that's not all it takes, unfortunately. They choose some folks with poor stats and leave behind some folks with good books and awesome stats (not just me!  ). It all depends on what they think they can sell--another version of agent querying.


----------



## misstante

Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


----------



## TheBehrg

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Congrats and welcome aboard!!!


----------



## TheBehrg

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Usually by the time a book of mine has come out, I'm sick of reading it. Although usually I get over it.


Love this statement b/c its SO true! 
I often hear people reading their own books after they come out to rediscover them ... I feel I could almost repeat mine verbatim w/o even looking at the text, but ultimately wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Congratulations, Ferris! And the same to Jim Nelson, whose Bridge Daughter also got selected!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Hate it back. Stupid name.


Bwahahaha!     Most days Pinterest hates me, so I do hate it back. And it is a stupid name.


----------



## Heather Hart

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Congratulations!


----------



## Delaine Christine

JacquelineWard said:


> Don't stop writing! This publishing road is full of ups and downs. IMO nothing is meant to be perfect, we are human after all.
> I had a short story returned this morning riddled with track changes. I've got to the point where I see it all as a collaborative effort between me and the editor, if I'm lucky enough to get there. If not, I'll do what I can with whatever tools are available. There will always be someone picking on grammar/cover/story and no critique will ever stop me writing. Don't let them burn _your_ creativity
> Write, write, write for all you are worth!


Oh, I intent to. Thanks Jacqueline for your words of encouragement.



TheBehrg said:


> Love this statement b/c its SO true!
> I often hear people reading their own books after they come out to rediscover them ... I feel I could almost repeat mine verbatim w/o even looking at the text, but ultimately wouldn't have it any other way.


I'm beyond sick of reading all three of The Blackthorne Series that I'm having to re-edit. The notion of having to run through them for the two hundredth time makes me nauseous. Not because I don't think they're good stories. Honestly, I personally think they are excellent. The third in the series, Choices being my favorite. I'm told it has a really amazing ending with a twist most aren't catching and a pretty heavy cliffhanger. I'm just so sick and tired of going through them and trying to catch the errors. It's maddening. And I can quote them. I could even tell you not only what chapter you're on but what page you're on if you read a section to me. No joke. That's how many times I've been through them.


----------



## Delaine Christine

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


That's awesome! Congratulations! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I downloaded the sample of your book and I saw you have the same problem I do - using double preposition. There's a good, free program out there called Pro Writing Aid that helped me so much. You can download a trial for free to use on like Word or just plug in a chunk of text at a time to see suggestions to fix. I'd advise just using the grammar and vague word ones. The rest can make you go crazy.


Uh, double preposition?  Maybe its just cause its late and I'm a blonde who hasn't slept in over 24 hours, but I don't know what that means. Wow, I'm sure that just made me sound green. I shall google it now.  And thanks for the tip on the Pro Writing Aid. I will check into that as well! Hopefully my laptop will allow me to download it.



JR. said:


> Delaine, send me your mss and I'll proofread the whole thing if you like. I've been tossing up the idea of some freelance editing for a long time. I may as well do some free work and see if people think I'm worth having.


Will do, JR, and congrats! LOL, and I'm sure your worth having.


----------



## JacquelineWard

> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication!


Congratulations! And to Jim Nelson's Bridge Daughter.


----------



## Stevie O

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Wow that's fantastic!! Massive congratulations to you!!


----------



## Mare

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

CONGRATULATIONS, Ferris & Jim!

Somebody here mentioned about getting sick of reading your manuscripts. The book I am writing right now is a sort-of follow-up to my middle read novel SINKING DEEPER: OR MY QUESTIONABLE (SOMETIMES HEROIC) DECISION TO INVENT A SEA MONSTER. I'm writing it in hopes of selling it to my local traditional publisher. The local books I write sell a fair bit in Nova Scotia and help keep me in paid personal appearances and keep my library lending check nice and fat every year. Just yesterday I had to take a look at the old book to fish a name out for reference purposes. My eyes started to cross and my chin dropped down towards my chest and I might even have engraved a few Z-marks above my head, and I am NOT talking about the Mark of Zorro.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...

Some authors love to revisit their old books but to me it is way too much like flipping through the school yearbook. A little nostalgia can go an awful long way. Nobody really wants to go home again, do they?

On other news fronts I banged out 2000 words yesterday morning before going to work. I do not anticipate a similarly successful morning today. I need to attack my income tax and fill out some vacation papers for work.

I'll tell you this.

I hate paperwork more than any man on the planet.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
3 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
6 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
9 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
11 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
11 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
13 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
13 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
16 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
16 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
17 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceição
19 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
25 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
27 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know. Remember, I am old and easily confused.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Wow, talk about making you stress! At least it all worked out in the end. Any advice to give to the rest of us? Preferably the right address to send the bribes to - mine keep coming back returned. &#128515;


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Hey Delaine, that's just what I call it so there might be a real word for it but I'm not sure. It's stuff like "out of" "off of" "down in", stuff like that. 

And since they updated my stats, Mark I'm in the YA category as well, four days in and never on the H&T, with 73 views from scout. But they could've all just looked and passed. I do think nominations play a large role in the selection because on most books final days they are trending. So don't worry about the page views.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

TheBehrg said:


> Love this statement b/c its SO true!
> I often hear people reading their own books after they come out to rediscover them ... I feel I could almost repeat mine verbatim w/o even looking at the text, but ultimately wouldn't have it any other way.


Yeah, when I have a series, like The Vision series, I often read the books that came before it to remind myself of all the details and to get back into the groove of talking like a teenage girl again.


----------



## Mark Wakely

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Great news! I look forward to reading my 100%, absolutely FREE copy soon!


----------



## editorjmv

Congratulations to Ferris Robinson for Making Arrangements and to Jim Nelson for Bridge Daughter!

Joan


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> I'll tell you this.
> 
> I hate paperwork more than any man on the planet.


Um, I'm pretty sure my husband hates it more, Steve. He's spent over ten years avoiding filling out paperwork in order to correct child support "issues." Long story there and won't get into it. Suffice it to say, I think he's got you beat. 

On a lighter note, in case I forgot to say it before. Congrats, Ferris & Jim on your books! Excellent news!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Jack Wallen said:


> Thank you so much, Mark! I very much appreciate it.


Jack-

Received an email from Amazon late yesterday that your book is now available. Here's the notice:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Mark Wakely,

We're writing to let you know that the author of your Kindle Scout nomination, Suicide Station, has notified us that it is now available for purchase on Amazon.

View book on Amazon

Thank you for being a Kindle Scout!

Regards,
The Kindle Scout Team

The "View book on Amazon" is a button link to your book included in the email, which takes you here:

http://www.amazon.com/Suicide-Station-Jack-Wallen-ebook/dp/B01E91IGO2?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_886810_137073850_ks_vpep_ti

Congratulations!

Mark


----------



## PattiLarsen

misstante said:


> Just when I thought "Making Arrangements" had fallen through the cracks (10 days and 14 hours - not that I was counting), it was chosen for publication! The support and generosity of the folks on this forum is incredible, and most appreciated. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. Best of luck to all during their campaigns, and during the waiting!


Fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## Heather Hart

Today I took the plunge and invested in a FB ad. I really loathe to gamble blind - never was much of a card player - but so many "how to Scout" blogs suggest it. 

Positive/negative experiences anyone? 

I have 19 days to go; I only took the $5 option but if I see results - I might go hog wild for the last week of the campaign.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Heather Hart said:


> Today I took the plunge and invested in a FB ad. I really loathe to gamble blind - never was much of a card player - but so many "how to Scout" blogs suggest it.
> 
> Positive/negative experiences anyone?
> 
> I have 19 days to go; I only took the $5 option but if I see results - I might go hog wild for the last week of the campaign.


Heather, I've experimented with FB several times now (totaling about $80 or so) and have been disappointed. I've tried to apply the principles of Mark Dawson's Self Publishing Formula course (free version), but as things settle out I find that ads leading directly to sales don't provide much ROI. People keep doing it, though, with the promises of the value of mailing-list signups, so they have nothing to directly measure--only the hope of those mailing list people eventually buying all their back titles. I just don't think most folks who download a free book in exchange for a list signup are likely purchasers of one's whole backlist. Yes, it works sometimes, but that's with a big backlist, an integrated offering, and a LOT of time spent on promo. (Oh, look--I got his free course but won't be paying for the paid one because I haven't seen enough good from what I've learned so far.)

I am learning about the value of advertising but have a long view of slow and steady sales (goes with my slow and steady writing).


----------



## Heather Hart

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I find that ads leading directly to sales don't provide much ROI.


Yup, early results are confirming this. There is one positive - I tried it - and won't have the "what if" regret down the line. Other than that - it's not setting my pants on fire.


----------



## Jim Nelson

Thank you to everyone for the congratulations!  I found out yesterday evening and the news is still sinking in.

I've been under radio silence for the past week, mostly to keep from biting off my nails waiting to hear from Amazon.  For the last nine days I told everyone I know, "Don't ask."

Congratulations too to Ferris Robinson.  I think we were accepted about the same time.

Wow!  It feels like such a relief, but I also know plenty of hard work lies ahead.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Jim Nelson said:


> Thank you to everyone for the congratulations! I found out yesterday evening and the news is still sinking in.
> 
> I've been under radio silence for the past week, mostly to keep from biting off my nails waiting to hear from Amazon. For the last nine days I told everyone I know, "Don't ask."
> 
> Congratulations too to Ferris Robinson. I think we were accepted about the same time.
> 
> Wow! It feels like such a relief, but I also know plenty of hard work lies ahead.


Well done and congratulations Mister Nelson!


----------



## geronl

congrats!


----------



## 1984Phins

Jim Nelson said:


> Thank you to everyone for the congratulations! I found out yesterday evening and the news is still sinking in.
> 
> I've been under radio silence for the past week, mostly to keep from biting off my nails waiting to hear from Amazon. For the last nine days I told everyone I know, "Don't ask."
> 
> Congratulations too to Ferris Robinson. I think we were accepted about the same time.
> 
> Wow! It feels like such a relief, but I also know plenty of hard work lies ahead.


Congrats again. Since it is YA, I'll point it out to my students.


----------



## Jim Nelson

1984Phins said:


> Congrats again. Since it is YA, I'll point it out to my students.


Thank you! If your students are interested, I'd be happy to answer any questions they have for me.

-- Jim


----------



## TheBehrg

Big congrats Jim! Looking forward to my copy.


----------



## Stevie O

Heather Hart said:


> Today I took the plunge and invested in a FB ad. I really loathe to gamble blind - never was much of a card player - but so many "how to Scout" blogs suggest it.
> 
> Positive/negative experiences anyone?
> 
> I have 19 days to go; I only took the $5 option but if I see results - I might go hog wild for the last week of the campaign.


I always wonder about this? I've heard of on guy that spends $350 a day on FB ads and makes it back?? ( not that I've got a spare $350 of course ) good luck!


----------



## Stevie O

Jim Nelson said:


> Thank you to everyone for the congratulations! I found out yesterday evening and the news is still sinking in.
> 
> I've been under radio silence for the past week, mostly to keep from biting off my nails waiting to hear from Amazon. For the last nine days I told everyone I know, "Don't ask."
> 
> Congratulations too to Ferris Robinson. I think we were accepted about the same time.
> 
> Wow! It feels like such a relief, but I also know plenty of hard work lies ahead.


Massive congratulations!! it's so good to hear a positive outcome, well done indeed!


----------



## Mare

Congratulations, Jim!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Coming home from work last night I fell upon my dignity (namely, my butt) while I was pulling the big green rolling compost bucket up the front steps to the sidewalk. Fortunately, it hasn't hindered my sitting ability. I can still type, but going upstairs is going to be a bit of a vocal experience for the next few days.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
2 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
5 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
8 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
10 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
10 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
12 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
12 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
15 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
15 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
16 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceição
18 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
24 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
26 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know. Remember, I am old and easily confused.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Jim Nelson said:


> Thank you to everyone for the congratulations! I found out yesterday evening and the news is still sinking in.
> 
> I've been under radio silence for the past week, mostly to keep from biting off my nails waiting to hear from Amazon. For the last nine days I told everyone I know, "Don't ask."
> 
> Congratulations too to Ferris Robinson. I think we were accepted about the same time.
> 
> Wow! It feels like such a relief, but I also know plenty of hard work lies ahead.


Well done and congratulations


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Coming home from work last night I fell upon my dignity (namely, my butt) while I was pulling the big green rolling compost bucket up the front steps to the sidewalk. Fortunately, it hasn't hindered my sitting ability. I can still type, but going upstairs is going to be a bit of a vocal experience for the next few days.


Bwahaha! See I can laugh at this experience because I had a similar experience yesterday. Was attempting to mow and slid in the damp grass landing not so delicately on my derriere. Needless to say, I too was quite vocal upon waking this morning.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Okay, so I have to get my books fixed. That's all there is to it.

I mean geez, I got an excellent review on Choices even with the typo issues! 4 out of 4 stars
People are liking the stories, which has gotta mean something, right?

http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=34463

Part-time job, here I come!


----------



## Stevie O

Steve Vernon said:


> Coming home from work last night I fell upon my dignity (namely, my butt) while I was pulling the big green rolling compost bucket up the front steps to the sidewalk. Fortunately, it hasn't hindered my sitting ability. I can still type, but going upstairs is going to be a bit of a vocal experience for the next few days.
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> oh no that's not good! I'm the opposite, my back is done in so I have to type standing up!!  You have my every sympathy!
> 
> 2 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
> 2 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
> 5 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 8 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 10 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 10 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 12 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 12 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 15 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 15 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 16 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceição
> 18 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 24 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 26 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know. Remember, I am old and easily confused.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Stevie O

Steve Vernon said:


> Coming home from work last night I fell upon my dignity (namely, my butt) while I was pulling the big green rolling compost bucket up the front steps to the sidewalk. Fortunately, it hasn't hindered my sitting ability. I can still type, but going upstairs is going to be a bit of a vocal experience for the next few days.
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Concealed by RJ Crayton
> 2 days left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
> 5 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 8 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 10 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 10 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 12 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 12 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 15 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 15 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 16 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceição
> 18 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 24 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 26 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know. Remember, I am old and easily confused.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


That's not good my friend, you have my deepest sympathy!! I'm the opposite, my back is bad so I have to type standing up.... I dream of a desk one day


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Okay, so I finally made myself a banner to go along with my scout book. Trying to remember to post it everywhere I go. Thanks for the heads up about me needing one. Usually, I have it linked to the page as well. This is just the image.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Okay, so I finally made myself a banner to go along with my scout book. Trying to remember to post it everywhere I go. Thanks for the heads up about me needing one. Usually, I have it linked to the page as well. This is just the image.


Nice! I'll have to try that next time around.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Delaine Christine said:


> Nice! I'll have to try that next time around.


Super easy. Maybe make some for your books already? Use the tag line in the place where I put the stuff on how to vote. I used canva.com and it only took a few minutes.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

If I'm reading correctly, it looks like your book goes into the Ending Soon line with about 1-2 days left? Or does that vary?


----------



## AliceS

The "hanging in the wind" part is a lot harder than I expected... 

I have a lot of personal stuff hanging fire right now, so I guess that makes it worse.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

A late congratulations to Ferris Robinson and Jim Nelson.

My nominations cleared and I clicked on:
Concealed by RJ Crayton
A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks

It won't be long before you all start the antsy dance, waiting for the contract

And hang in there AliceS...good things come to those who wait...and wait...and...


----------



## AliceS

Thanks Lloyd. And it's only been 4 days!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Lloyd MacRae said:


> A late congratulations to Ferris Robinson and Jim Nelson.
> 
> My nominations cleared and I clicked on:
> Concealed by RJ Crayton
> A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
> Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 
> It won't be long before you all start the antsy dance, waiting for the contract
> 
> And hang in there AliceS...good things come to those who wait...and wait...and...


Thank you Lloyd. I'll be sure to return the favor when my slots open up. Your novel's premise is intriguing, as are the first few chapters.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Delaine Christine

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Super easy. Maybe make some for your books already? Use the tag line in the place where I put the stuff on how to vote. I used canva.com and it only took a few minutes.


I might just have to do that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If I'm reading correctly, it looks like your book goes into the Ending Soon line with about 1-2 days left? Or does that vary?


Yup. The ENDING SOON line is for campaigns with 1-2 days left.

It's useful, because there are always going to be those folks who like to nominate the authors on their last day or two to maximize their chances of receiving as many free Kindle Scout e-books as possible. That means you can expect a bump of activity in your last couple of days.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> Yup. The ENDING SOON line is for campaigns with 1-2 days left.
> 
> It's useful, because there are always going to be those folks who like to nominate the authors on their last day or two to maximize their chances of receiving as many free Kindle Scout e-books as possible. That means you can expect a bump of activity in your last couple of days.


That's interesting to know!


----------



## Mare

Lloyd MacRae said:


> A late congratulations to Ferris Robinson and Jim Nelson.
> 
> My nominations cleared and I clicked on:
> Concealed by RJ Crayton
> A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
> Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 
> It won't be long before you all start the antsy dance, waiting for the contract
> 
> And hang in there AliceS...good things come to those who wait...and wait...and...
> 
> Thanks, Lloyd! I appreciate the nomination.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Steve Vernon said:


> Yup. The ENDING SOON line is for campaigns with 1-2 days left.
> 
> It's useful, because there are always going to be those folks who like to nominate the authors on their last day or two to maximize their chances of receiving as many free Kindle Scout e-books as possible. That means you can expect a bump of activity in your last couple of days.


Good. I could use a bump.


----------



## JacquelineWard

> Thanks Lloyd. And it's only been 4 days!


I hear you Alice, it's been 5 days for me now. Having completely over-analysed the situation  it seems people are waiting 9+ days to hear if they are selected or not so it might be next week for us 

Two more books were chosen yesterday and none today so far.

I'm checking my email every minute! Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

That growling you hear is the sound of my stomach anticipating breakfast.

So let's get on with the list, before my backbone starts gnawing on my bellybutton.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Concealed by RJ Crayton
1 day left A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
4 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
7 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
9 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
9 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
11 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
11 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
14 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
14 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
15 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
17 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
23 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
24 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
25 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
28 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
29 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know. Remember, I am old and easily confused.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> That means you can expect a bump of activity in your last couple of days.


I so need that bump. I think I've fallen into KS obscurity.

Was that banner done with Pic monkey, Danielle? I did mine in PS but yours and Vincent's look so much better.


----------



## misstante

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Super easy. Maybe make some for your books already? Use the tag line in the place where I put the stuff on how to vote. I used canva.com and it only took a few minutes.


Thanks! I used canva.com for my cover but was confused on the banner ad so thanks for your tips!


----------



## PattiLarsen

I'm finally in the single digits! Nine days to go. I feel fortunate to have enough reach I've managed H&T for the duration so far, but I know that means Jack ultimately and am really starting to wonder how much weight the nominations hold in the process. Would be nice to have a glimpse at both views AND nomination numbers, rather than being kept in the dark this way. It would make marketing the campaign easier, knowing what worked and what only drew eyes and not votes.

In the end, I suppose I just want the editors to love my book... those of you waiting to hear, I wish you the best of luck this week!


----------



## Stevie O

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm finally in the single digits! Nine days to go. I feel fortunate to have enough reach I've managed H&T for the duration so far, but I know that means Jack ultimately and am really starting to wonder how much weight the nominations hold in the process. Would be nice to have a glimpse at both views AND nomination numbers, rather than being kept in the dark this way. It would make marketing the campaign easier, knowing what worked and what only drew eyes and not votes.
> 
> In the end, I suppose I just want the editors to love my book... those of you waiting to hear, I wish you the best of luck this week!


Good luck Patti!!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Hey Steve, mind if I ask, when is KS saying your book might be available?  I'm asking because I'm attempting to determine turn-around time averages for books that have been selected and then released.  I have a novel I've been working on that could feasibly be considered a holiday book and am considering submitting it in the fall to Kindle Scout.  If I submit it, I want to time it so it might potentially be released around the Thanksgiving time period.

Has anyone else sort of noticed an average turn-around time from moment of selection to publication?  Honestly, it never occurred to me to pay attention to it till just now.  Any thoughts?

I'd thought to submit it around beginning of October.  But would September maybe be better?


----------



## AliceS

JacquelineWard said:


> I hear you Alice, it's been 5 days for me now. Having completely over-analysed the situation  it seems people are waiting 9+ days to hear if they are selected or not so it might be next week for us
> 
> Two more books were chosen yesterday and none today so far.
> 
> I'm checking my email every minute! Good luck.


Thanks, Jacqueline! I was wondering what the average wait was. I also noticed that there were 8 books that ended with me. So there's a bunch added every day. Sigh!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine Christine said:


> Hey Steve, mind if I ask, when is KS saying your book might be available? I'm asking because I'm attempting to determine turn-around time averages for books that have been selected and then released. I have a novel I've been working on that could feasibly be considered a holiday book and am considering submitting it in the fall to Kindle Scout. If I submit it, I want to time it so it might potentially be released around the Thanksgiving time period.
> 
> Has anyone else sort of noticed an average turn-around time from moment of selection to publication? Honestly, it never occurred to me to pay attention to it till just now. Any thoughts?
> 
> I'd thought to submit it around beginning of October. But would September maybe be better?


I'm still waiting. I had originally been told that it would be hitting pre-order this week, but I took a little too long getting through the track change edits. I'll blame it on my old eyes.

I wouldn't try to play fast and loose with your submission, hoping to time it exactly around the holiday. There are just too many variables. September sounds like a good plan to me. That would give the folks at Kindle time to get out and moving. Remember, after a certain amount of time - I believe it's ninety days - they start looking at marking your book down for promotions and such - so it might do you well to get it out BEFORE the holidays hit.

Good luck to you, whatever you do decide upon.


----------



## TobyT

Well, it's official - today began my first Kindle Scout campaign. Needless to say, I'm a bit on-edge. Luckily, I'm working on my next book, so I won't just be sitting around thinking about my campaign 24/7. I'm happy to see that the majority of people on here had a positive experience, even those who weren't selected, so that gives me hope  If you want to vote for my book, RED RABBIT, an occult detective thriller, you can. Thanks ahead of time and I'll be following this thread closely: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH


----------



## PattiLarsen

Stevie O said:


> Good luck Patti!!


Thank you  I'm having fun, too, so I guess that's part of the journey.


----------



## PattiLarsen

TobyT said:


> Well, it's official - today began my first Kindle Scout campaign. Needless to say, I'm a bit on-edge. Luckily, I'm working on my next book, so I won't just be sitting around thinking about my campaign 24/7. I'm happy to see that the majority of people on here had a positive experience, even those who weren't selected, so that gives me hope  If you want to vote for my book, RED RABBIT, an occult detective thriller, you can. Thanks ahead of time and I'll be following this thread closely: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH


Welcome to the club and best of luck as you Scout!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

TobyT said:


> Well, it's official - today began my first Kindle Scout campaign. Needless to say, I'm a bit on-edge. Luckily, I'm working on my next book, so I won't just be sitting around thinking about my campaign 24/7. I'm happy to see that the majority of people on here had a positive experience, even those who weren't selected, so that gives me hope  If you want to vote for my book, RED RABBIT, an occult detective thriller, you can. Thanks ahead of time and I'll be following this thread closely: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH


Hey there Toby!!! It's Vince from AW!!!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Some of you folks might find this article over at THE PASSIVE VOICE interesting - particularly the comment section.

http://www.thepassivevoice.com/2016/04/kindle-scout-worth-a-shot/


----------



## PattiLarsen

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Joined the Kindle Scout gang yesterday with my YA paranormal fantasy romance, FALLEN HEART and watching my campaign page with the usual obsessiveness. The book is part of a trilogy so depending how this one does and what happens with the whole KS thing I'll see whether to try and go the scout route with the rest. I think the Scout program is good to gauge initial reader interest but obviously it can't tell you everything and a lot of factors are involved when it comes to book buying/ choosing etc...
> 
> Can't tell too much at the moment on mine as waiting for the stats to update but I do know the book's not in the Hot and Trending lists yet, not that I had any expectations.
> 
> Still I'm sure the next thirty or so days is going to be a nail biting experience. Oh and if you enjoy young adult paranormal romance/ fantasy and you have a spare mo to check mine out I'd appreciate it. It's here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB
> 
> Nominate only if you think it's worthy.


Welcome and best of luck with your Scout campaign


----------



## Stevie O

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Joined the Kindle Scout gang yesterday with my YA paranormal fantasy romance, FALLEN HEART and watching my campaign page with the usual obsessiveness. The book is part of a trilogy so depending how this one does and what happens with the whole KS thing I'll see whether to try and go the scout route with the rest. I think the Scout program is good to gauge initial reader interest but obviously it can't tell you everything and a lot of factors are involved when it comes to book buying/ choosing etc...
> 
> Can't tell too much at the moment on mine as waiting for the stats to update but I do know the book's not in the Hot and Trending lists yet, not that I had any expectations.
> 
> Still I'm sure the next thirty or so days is going to be a nail biting experience. Oh and if you enjoy young adult paranormal romance/ fantasy and you have a spare mo to check mine out I'd appreciate it. It's here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB
> 
> Nominate only if you think it's worthy.


Hallo from me to this great forum! Will definately check your book when my current noms are free ( I won't spam you with pleas to nominate my book, because I guess if you like it, you'll find it  ) And of course....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TobyT

Steve Vernon said:


> Some of you folks might find this article over at THE PASSIVE VOICE interesting - particularly the comment section.
> 
> http://www.thepassivevoice.com/2016/04/kindle-scout-worth-a-shot/


Howdy Vince! And thanks Patti!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I don't think there are any days with 4 people needing to be nominated at once so I'm assuming everyone'll get a click when it's their turn. Or at least that's how I'm doing it.

Very interesting article Steve. Gives me hope for my poor little book that has never seen the orange of hot. The Zon marketing is what I'm after. It's the best. If I can get with them and showcase just one book, hopefully it'll make people want to read more of my stuff. I think everyone who is trying to push out a second while their first is in Scout is on the right path. Keep yourself relevant and out there. I know I'm pushing up a few dates on my end because I want to keep cruising with it.


----------



## Mark Wakely

TobyT said:


> Well, it's official - today began my first Kindle Scout campaign. Needless to say, I'm a bit on-edge. Luckily, I'm working on my next book, so I won't just be sitting around thinking about my campaign 24/7. I'm happy to see that the majority of people on here had a positive experience, even those who weren't selected, so that gives me hope  If you want to vote for my book, RED RABBIT, an occult detective thriller, you can. Thanks ahead of time and I'll be following this thread closely: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH


Welcome Toby, and smart idea to work on your next book while the days crawl by during your campaign. Constructive distractions certainly help.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Mark Wakely

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Joined the Kindle Scout gang yesterday with my YA paranormal fantasy romance, FALLEN HEART and watching my campaign page with the usual obsessiveness. The book is part of a trilogy so depending how this one does and what happens with the whole KS thing I'll see whether to try and go the scout route with the rest. I think the Scout program is good to gauge initial reader interest but obviously it can't tell you everything and a lot of factors are involved when it comes to book buying/ choosing etc...
> 
> Can't tell too much at the moment on mine as waiting for the stats to update but I do know the book's not in the Hot and Trending lists yet, not that I had any expectations.
> 
> Still I'm sure the next thirty or so days is going to be a nail biting experience. Oh and if you enjoy young adult paranormal romance/ fantasy and you have a spare mo to check mine out I'd appreciate it. It's here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB
> 
> Nominate only if you think it's worthy.


A first person young adult novel?

Definitely worthy.

Will nominate when my slots open.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## JR.

Steve Vernon said:


> Some of you folks might find this article over at THE PASSIVE VOICE interesting - particularly the comment section.
> 
> http://www.thepassivevoice.com/2016/04/kindle-scout-worth-a-shot/


Not an article, but a rambling thought-post. He does seem to be taking the comments to heart, though. I just found it a little disappointing as I expected the Scout advantages (not all, but enough to make it obviously worthwhile) were self-evident.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm still waiting. I had originally been told that it would be hitting pre-order this week, but I took a little too long getting through the track change edits. I'll blame it on my old eyes.
> 
> I wouldn't try to play fast and loose with your submission, hoping to time it exactly around the holiday. There are just too many variables. September sounds like a good plan to me. That would give the folks at Kindle time to get out and moving. Remember, after a certain amount of time - I believe it's ninety days - they start looking at marking your book down for promotions and such - so it might do you well to get it out BEFORE the holidays hit.
> 
> Good luck to you, whatever you do decide upon.


Good advice, thanks! And yeah, September is kinda what I was thinking too. We'll see how the summer goes with the writing cause I don't want to push things.


----------



## Delaine Christine

And welcome to Beck and Toby and anyone else I might have missed.  Good luck with your scout campaigns all!  It's exciting to watch.


----------



## TobyT

Delaine Christine said:


> And welcome to Beck and Toby and anyone else I might have missed. Good luck with your scout campaigns all! It's exciting to watch.


Thank you! Yes, it is quite exciting, and also nerve-wracking!


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!

Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Hi Everyone,

Another author sent me here from Face Book, where I'm stumping hard for support for a Thunderclap campaign - for my KS campaing. My head is spinning. I'm on day five, and The Spirit Tree is holding its own.

Thank you all for the tips and wisdom in this thread. I've spent more hours than I can count reading everyone's experiences. I'm using this as a dress rehearsal for the release of my debut novel in June. Even if I don't get a contract, I'll have a good feel for marketing and a boost to my platform.

Happy to be here,
Kate

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JFYYPOMHHICM


----------



## AliceS

Congrats Jacqueline!

I just heard, too, but they rejected Facade. Whew. So glad the wait is over. Now I need to plan my book launch.


----------



## Mark Wakely

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Congrats! Look forward to my FREE copy! 

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Mark Wakely

AliceS said:


> Congrats Jacqueline!
> 
> I just heard, too, but they rejected Facade. Whew. So glad the wait is over. Now I need to plan my book launch.


Sorry to hear that, Alice. Please keep us posted on your book launch plans.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## AliceS

Thanks, Mark. I will.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


That's fantastic news!


----------



## Heather Hart

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!


That's incredible - congratulations!!!!


----------



## TheBehrg

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Congrats Jacqueline!!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Yay you!


----------



## Heather Hart

AliceS said:


> I just heard, too, but they rejected Facade. Whew. So glad the wait is over. Now I need to plan my book launch.


Good luck on the launch - I'll be happy to tweet and share when it goes live - and will want to buy a copy!


----------



## Stevie O

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Congratulations Jacqueline!! That is fantastic news, you must be over the moon! Well done


----------



## TobyT

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Awesome! I hope they do a great job for you


----------



## Delaine Christine

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Congratsm, Jaqueline! That's amazing news.


----------



## Delaine Christine

AliceS said:


> Congrats Jacqueline!
> 
> I just heard, too, but they rejected Facade. Whew. So glad the wait is over. Now I need to plan my book launch.


Sorry to hear that Alice, but I look forward to reading it when its launched. Good luck!

Oh, and welcome to the forum Kate. Happy to see you've joined us. I've read through The Spirit Tree and it looks good. Good luck to you in your campaign.


----------



## TobyT

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Jacqueline, they should publish your book just for that awesome cover alone


----------



## TobyT

KathrynMHearst said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another author sent me here from Face Book, where I'm stumping hard for support for a Thunderclap campaign - for my KS campaing. My head is spinning. I'm on day five, and The Spirit Tree is holding its own.
> 
> Thank you all for the tips and wisdom in this thread. I've spent more hours than I can count reading everyone's experiences. I'm using this as a dress rehearsal for the release of my debut novel in June. Even if I don't get a contract, I'll have a good feel for marketing and a boost to my platform.
> 
> Happy to be here,
> Kate
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JFYYPOMHHICM


Kathryn, they should publish your book just for that awesome cover alone


----------



## RJ Crayton

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Congratulations!


----------



## JacquelineWard

> I just heard, too, but they rejected Facade. Whew. So glad the wait is over. Now I need to plan my book launch.


Sorry to hear that, Alice, but I'll be supporting your launch in any case.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, I have the day off. I'm about 44000 words into a manuscript that I want to push to the 50000 word mark. I also have some yard work to attend to and I have to swing over to my local publishers to talk a little turkey with them. Fortunately it is supposed to be a gorgeously warm midday - the first in a long time. I was asked last night at work if I wanted a shift today and even though we REALLY need the money I said to hell with it. It was warm on Sunday and I had to spend the whole day in my hamster cubicle at work. I don't want to miss another warm day.

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Concealed by RJ Crayton
LAST DAY LEFT! A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
3 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
6 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
8 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
8 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
10 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
10 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
13 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
13 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
14 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
16 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
22 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
23 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
24 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
27 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
28 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT! Concealed by RJ Crayton
> LAST DAY LEFT! A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely


Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Heather Hart said:


> Best of luck to you guys!


Thank you Heather! After this, it's the waiting game...

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## PattiLarsen

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Received that email this morning--congratulations!


----------



## PattiLarsen

KathrynMHearst said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another author sent me here from Face Book, where I'm stumping hard for support for a Thunderclap campaign - for my KS campaing. My head is spinning. I'm on day five, and The Spirit Tree is holding its own.
> 
> Thank you all for the tips and wisdom in this thread. I've spent more hours than I can count reading everyone's experiences. I'm using this as a dress rehearsal for the release of my debut novel in June. Even if I don't get a contract, I'll have a good feel for marketing and a boost to my platform.
> 
> Happy to be here,
> Kate
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JFYYPOMHHICM


Hi Kate! Good luck with your campaign


----------



## PattiLarsen

AliceS said:


> Congrats Jacqueline!
> 
> I just heard, too, but they rejected Facade. Whew. So glad the wait is over. Now I need to plan my book launch.


Best of luck with your own launch, Alice!


----------



## RJ Crayton

It's my Kindle Scout book's last day of campaign for Concealed (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/17U6DZP8FHMSK). It's been a long 30 days watching the numbers. But, thanks to all of you here. I've learned so much from this group that's been helpful. I wish the rest of you luck, and I'll definitely still check in, to nominate my brethren still in the trenches.


----------



## Mare

Congratulations Jacqueline! I got the email notice too.


----------



## Mare

Right on Alice! It is a relief to be able to move forward again. I liked your book sample, and I hope it does great things for you.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

TobyT said:


> Well, it's official - today began my first Kindle Scout campaign. Needless to say, I'm a bit on-edge. Luckily, I'm working on my next book, so I won't just be sitting around thinking about my campaign 24/7. I'm happy to see that the majority of people on here had a positive experience, even those who weren't selected, so that gives me hope  If you want to vote for my book, RED RABBIT, an occult detective thriller, you can. Thanks ahead of time and I'll be following this thread closely: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH


Hi Toby,

I'm already a fan of your work, so you can count on my nomination!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Congrats to everyone who has been selected!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


Congratulations, Jacqueline!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

AliceS said:


> Congrats Jacqueline!
> 
> I just heard, too, but they rejected Facade. Whew. So glad the wait is over. Now I need to plan my book launch.


Sorry you weren't selected, Alice, but I'm looking forward to your book when it's available!


----------



## editorjmv

Congratulations to Jacqueline! 

Sorry that your novel wasn't selected, Alice. Modern Surprises wasn't, either, but I launched it in late March and it's available for sale now.

Joan


----------



## AliceS

Thank you to everyone! I appreciate all the support. I think I wrote a good book. That leaves me to ponder whether it was the mediocre marketing or the fact that I have a very small following that tipped the balance to a no. Or maybe they just aren't interested in Space Fantasy right now. I got a nice boost in sales and KENPS while on Scout, so it gave me more readers. I might give it a try with another book in the future.


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Steve Vernon said:


> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.


Hi Steve, I have a quick question. Do the nominations have to be in place when the book campaign ends? For instance, if you nominate someone early, then clear the space to nominate someone else, does the first person lose the vote?

Thanks, 
Kate


----------



## geronl

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


You are very welcome and my PayPal is.... just kidding

Congrats on having your book chosen!

----

I noticed another former Scout book (I think it was anyway) "Time Rats" was in the Amazon sci-fi newsletter


----------



## Steve Vernon

KathrynMHearst said:


> Hi Steve, I have a quick question. Do the nominations have to be in place when the book campaign ends? For instance, if you nominate someone early, then clear the space to nominate someone else, does the first person lose the vote?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kate


That's a good question and I don't have a factual for you - HOWEVER, it strikes me likely that if I nominate Thumpwhistle Hackney's fine horror novel and then change my mind and yank my nomination back to nomination a romance written by Maggie Roundbottom that poor old Thumpwhistle is going to be missing a nomination.

Why?

Because if I could actually nominate three books and then yank the nominations and nominate three others I could theoretically work my way through the whole set of Kindle Scout campaigns through serious of recycled nominations. OR, I could nominate Roundbottom's novel, yank the nomination and then renominate Roundbottom's novel giving her TWO nominations for the price of one. Neither of those lines of logic just doesn't make sense to me at all.

SO - I would guess that the nomination is good ONLY so long as it is sitting there live on your nomination list. As soon as you take back your nomination it's gone. Thumpwhistle doesn't get it at all.

Does that help?


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Steve Vernon said:


> Does that help?


Yes, that's what I figured. I assume the spot opens when the campaign ends. I nominated books on their last day to see how it plays out. Newbie questions, but I'm trying to understand the process. I suspect it is a bit like rationalizing the irrational.


----------



## geronl

"Conealed" is labelled as "Hot", even on the last day. That can't hurt.


----------



## geronl

KathrynMHearst said:


> Yes, that's what I figured. I assume the spot opens when the campaign ends. I nominated books on their last day to see how it plays out. Newbie questions, but I'm trying to understand the process. I suspect it is a bit like rationalizing the irrational.


I have nominated 38 books since I started doing this and 11 of those have been chosen. That seems like a good win % to me.


----------



## TobyT

Norman Prentiss said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> I'm already a fan of your work, so you can count on my nomination!


Wow - thanks Norman!


----------



## TobyT

Steve Vernon said:


> Well, I have the day off. I'm about 44000 words into a manuscript that I want to push to the 50000 word mark. I also have some yard work to attend to and I have to swing over to my local publishers to talk a little turkey with them. Fortunately it is supposed to be a gorgeously warm midday - the first in a long time. I was asked last night at work if I wanted a shift today and even though we REALLY need the money I said to hell with it. It was warm on Sunday and I had to spend the whole day in my hamster cubicle at work. I don't want to miss another warm day.
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Concealed by RJ Crayton
> LAST DAY LEFT! A Friend Like Filby by Mark Wakely
> 3 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 6 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 8 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 8 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 10 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 10 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 13 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 13 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 14 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 16 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 22 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 23 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 24 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 27 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 28 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks Steve - that's awesome!


----------



## Delaine Christine

AliceS said:


> Thank you to everyone! I appreciate all the support. I think I wrote a good book. That leaves me to ponder whether it was the mediocre marketing or the fact that I have a very small following that tipped the balance to a no. Or maybe they just aren't interested in Space Fantasy right now. I got a nice boost in sales and KENPS while on Scout, so it gave me more readers. I might give it a try with another book in the future.


From what I'd read of yours so far, Alice, you did write a good book. And yeah, I was left to ponder some of the same things. I wasn't surprised TWISTED wasn't selected simply because I really have the worst track record when it comes to luck. You've no idea. But I did wonder myself what tipped the scales. Was it poor editing? Was it maybe the book cover being insufficiently well made? (I use pics from 123rf.com downloaded with purchased credits and I then I credit the individual. I figure I'll buy the photo once I've sold the allotted 500,000 copies. I can afford to buy the pic then! ) Or was it just not what they were looking for? It's why I really wish they would give feedback afterwards. That way I know what I need to fix or work on. But I suppose it would be too much work for the Scouts to attempt to do that, what with there being so many submissions.


----------



## AliceS

Delaine Christine said:


> From what I'd read of yours so far, Alice, you did write a good book. And yeah, I was left to ponder some of the same things. I wasn't surprised TWISTED wasn't selected simply because I really have the worst track record when it comes to luck. You've no idea. But I did wonder myself what tipped the scales. Was it poor editing? Was it maybe the book cover being insufficiently well made? (I use pics from 123rf.com downloaded with purchased credits and I then I credit the individual. I figure I'll buy the photo once I've sold the allotted 500,000 copies. I can afford to buy the pic then! ) Or was it just not what they were looking for? It's why I really wish they would give feedback afterwards. That way I know what I need to fix or work on. But I suppose it would be too much work for the Scouts to attempt to do that, what with there being so many submissions.


I doubt a cover could make that much of a difference. I had mine professionally done. Maybe it also falls into quotas. They might have a limit, say only 3 romances, 2 scifi and 4 mysteries a month. And we had less points than others and got the chop. Who knows? I do wish they had a little feedback. Even a checklist would help, but then we would know what they were basing their choices on.


----------



## Mark Wakely

AliceS said:


> I doubt a cover could make that much of a difference. I had mine professionally done. Maybe it also falls into quotas. They might have a limit, say only 3 romances, 2 scifi and 4 mysteries a month. And we had less points than others and got the chop. Who knows? I do wish they had a little feedback. Even a checklist would help, but then we would know what they were basing their choices on.


I suspect that the KS judges will take every marketable book they can get, with the key word marketable. They're (obviously) in this for the money, so I'm not sure why they would turn marketable books away. That means, of course, if you wrote a novel that didn't fit a clearly defined market (the bigger, the better) you just made things harder for yourself. Yes, it would be nice if they would give feedback, but my guess is that feedback is outside the scope of the KS program. Lots of publishers and publications send out generic "Thank you, but it's not quite right for us" rejections without going into any further detail, leaving you to wonder what wasn't quite right, so I guess they're par for the course.

I agree with you about the cover- good writing will shine through a poor cover, even if first impressions are based on what people see.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Heather Hart

geronl said:


> I have nominated 38 books since I started doing this and 11 of those have been chosen. That seems like a good win % to me.


Sits next to geronl and pours milk in his tea...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KathrynMHearst said:


> Hi Steve, I have a quick question. Do the nominations have to be in place when the book campaign ends? For instance, if you nominate someone early, then clear the space to nominate someone else, does the first person lose the vote?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kate


Kathryn, I think nominating someone early can help get that person into H&T at some point in the campaign (on Christmas and New Year's I had just 20-30 views and enough nominations to be in H&T), so it can make a difference to a new title, to help it be visible in the H&T list. But what really COUNTS for final stats and for the free book you hope to get is what is nominated as of the time the campaign expires.

I nominated myself right away and then withdrew and reinstated my nomination as I wanted to support other books that were having their campaigns end.


----------



## JR.

Delaine Christine said:


> I figure I'll buy the photo once I've sold the allotted 500,000 copies. I can afford to buy the pic then!


I wish I had your confidence...


----------



## Heather Hart

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Still, I feel generally positive about the whole experience so far, I think it will definitely be an interesting experiment. Anyone else feel they're not doing "enough" to get the word out?
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB


I think I should be doing more. I'm thrashing the ass off FB/Twitter - but its the places I'm not aware of that worry me. 'm going into new territory but I wish Id found places before the campaign so I could establish myself as a familiar before joining, guns blasting.


----------



## Sailor Stone

Hi Everyone.
So I'm considering putting a romance novel that I have finished in Kindle Scout. I've been doing some research on it and I have a question(s) about how much consideration is given to each of the parts of the submission process as highlighted by the kindle scout staff on the submission page. 
I would think that the author bio, photo, and the thank you note, are, while looked at, not important parts of the judging for whether a book is chosen.
The one liner book description, I think, is somewhat important to get the book chosen, but not that important to the judges because if they select a book they will have their own marketers do that before the book is published.
The book description of 500 words or less I would think ranks the highest so far, being that the judges can get a real feel for the book - what it is about, how it fits the stated genre, can the author communicate effectively what the book is about, things like this. 
Title and cover image are next up and they are very important. Without both cover and title being dialed in and working together I'd think the book has little chance of being picked up.
Manuscript is next and it is where they look the hardest. This is obvious I guess. Without a well written, thoroughly edited, engaging book, they aren't interested. Enough said.
Finally, there is something that isn't listed on the submission process page, at least explicitly, but I feel is still very important to them, and that is how the author markets the book during the kindle scout process.
So I'd say, in order of importance, the list of submission requirements goes like this - 1) Manuscript, 2) Title/Cover, 3) Description, 4) One liner. 
So finally - Where does marketing fit in? How important is it? 
And - If I'm a terrible marketer, with little online social presence, would I have any chance at ever being selected?


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

KathrynMHearst said:


> Hi Steve, I have a quick question. Do the nominations have to be in place when the book campaign ends? For instance, if you nominate someone early, then clear the space to nominate someone else, does the first person lose the vote?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kate





> When a book's 30-day campaign ends while in Your Nominations panel, your nomination is tallied and removed from your panel - freeing up that nomination for another book. You will receive an email to let you know whether your book has been selected for publication.


That leads me to believe that yes, the books campaign has to end with your nomination for it to count, otherwise, why would they show you what books you have nominated and allow you to clear it. So yep.


----------



## geronl

Heather Hart said:


> Sits next to geronl and pours milk in his tea...


I'll nominate it.


----------



## TobyT

I was on the Hot & Trending list for a whole 3 hours yesterday - woohoo! I'm sending personalized messages on Facebook and it takes a lot of time, but so far it's working. Don't know if I can keep it up for 30 days, but I'm gonna try!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Heather Hart said:


> I think I should be doing more. I'm thrashing the ass off FB/Twitter - but its the places I'm not aware of that worry me. 'm going into new territory but I wish Id found places before the campaign so I could establish myself as a familiar before joining, guns blasting.


Yeah, that was the position I was in. So, before the next book I attempt, I'm definitely going to work on my "social" platform a bit. And fix my web site. Because without my drop down pages, and my mailchimp setup properly, I have no way for people to sign up for my mailing list. Having such a list, even if it is small initially, seems extremely important.


----------



## TobyT

I'm reading blog posts from people who were signed from Kindle Scout, who got less than 600 hits during their entire campaign. Some didn't even make the Hot & Trending list. A friend of mine who got selected only posted a few times on Facebook and that was it. I also saw a blog from someone who was on the H&T list nearly the whole campaign and had around 2,500 hits. His book was not selected. It's all subjective, according to what editors are looking for, for reasons we may never know. But, hey, I'm still going to do my best, just in case


----------



## Mark Wakely

TobyT said:


> I'm reading blog posts from people who were signed from Kindle Scout, who got less than 600 hits during their entire campaign. Some didn't even make the Hot & Trending list. A friend of mine who got selected only posted a few times on Facebook and that was it. I also saw a blog from someone who was on the H&T list nearly the whole campaign and had around 2,500 hits. His book was not selected. It's all subjective, according to what editors are looking for, for reasons we may never know. But, hey, I'm still going to do my best, just in case


My take on this (on the last day of my campaign) is that a great book is going to get selected no matter what the stats, while a marginal one might benefit from a well run campaign, especially if the KS selectors are on the fence about accepting it. A poor novel, on the other hand, could have gaudy, enviable stats, but is unlikely to get the nod no matter how "social savvy" the author might be. Just my two pennies.

But yeah, do the best job you can. Can't hurt; might help.

I plan to stick around no matter what happens with A Friend Like Filby and keep nominating novels as a way of paying it forward for all the kind Kboard posters who nominated mine.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## TobyT

Mark Wakely said:


> My take on this (on the last day of my campaign) is that a great book is going to get selected no matter what the stats, while a marginal one might benefit from a well run campaign, especially if the KS selectors are on the fence about accepting it. A poor novel, on the other hand, could have gaudy, enviable stats, but is unlikely to get the nod no matter how "social savvy" the author might be. Just my two pennies.
> 
> But yeah, do the best job you can. Can't hurt; might help.
> 
> I plan to stick around no matter what happens with A Friend Like Filby and keep nominating novels as a way of paying it forward for all the kind Kboard posters who nominated mine.
> 
> Mark
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


Agreed, Mark - me, too.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

And a lot of their selection process has to be on whether or not they can market it. I think that's why great books get passed because Amazon doesn't have a niche to place it in. Most of the books (not all) are romance and literary which they already have imprints. Not a whole lot of scifi or epic fantasy. I'm assuming the ones who made it through for that one needed a bajillion noms for Amazon to consider it. I do see a lot of horror though. Do they have an imprint for that? I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Kathryn, I think nominating someone early can help get that person into H&T at some point in the campaign (on Christmas and New Year's I had just 20-30 views and enough nominations to be in H&T), so it can make a difference to a new title, to help it be visible in the H&T list. But what really COUNTS for final stats and for the free book you hope to get is what is nominated as of the time the campaign expires.
> 
> I nominated myself right away and then withdrew and reinstated my nomination as I wanted to support other books that were having their campaigns end.


That's an interesting concept.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Danielle Kazemi said:


> *And a lot of their selection process has to be on whether or not they can market it.* I think that's why great books get passed because *Amazon doesn't have a niche to place it in.* Most of the books (not all) are romance and literary which they already have imprints. Not a whole lot of scifi or epic fantasy. I'm assuming the ones who made it through for that one needed a bajillion noms for Amazon to consider it. I do see a lot of horror though. Do they have an imprint for that? I can't remember off the top of my head.


_Whether they can market it._ As in, a books classification or niche? So, let's say for example a book has the following going on in it: romance (undefined love story), action (fight scenes), suspense (murder and assault within a home), intrigue (a father who's a mercenary), a mystery (who's the real love interest?), fantasy (shadowy demons reeking havoc), paranormal and science fiction (people with abilities such as telepathy, seeing auras, precognition, seeing bright lights, knowing things without knowing how or why), a prophecy, deception, and a lover's triangle (of sorts).... a book like that would make it difficult, if not impossible, to classify in any one genre/niche? And if they are unable to determine a clear, definable classification then regardless of whether the book is a good read, Kindle Scout might well pass on it for that reason? Because it might be too difficult to market. Would that be a safe assessment?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Danielle Kazemi said:


> And a lot of their selection process has to be on whether or not they can market it. I think that's why great books get passed because Amazon doesn't have a niche to place it in. Most of the books (not all) are romance and literary which they already have imprints. Not a whole lot of scifi or epic fantasy. I'm assuming the ones who made it through for that one needed a bajillion noms for Amazon to consider it. I do see a lot of horror though. Do they have an imprint for that? I can't remember off the top of my head.


Hi Danielle-

Here's the link to the Kindle Scout books on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_sel_hd

On the left is how many in each category. You're right about Literary and Romance being among the largest categories, with Mysteries, Thrillers & Suspense in between (which I assume includes Horror.) There's actually a fair amount of Sci-Fi, but only a handful of Young Adult novels. None of the most recently selected books are on the list since they haven't been released yet, but the ratio among categories probably won't change much.

Yeah, marketability is a big factor- the bigger the category (and audience) for your novel, the more "room" there is for it on the list. And the more likely your novel will be selected.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Mark Wakely

Delaine Christine said:


> _Whether they can market it._ As in, a books classification or niche? So, let's say for example a book has the following going on in it: romance (undefined love story), action (fight scenes), suspense (murder and assault within a home), intrigue (a father who's a mercenary), a mystery (who's the real love interest?), fantasy (shadowy demons reeking havoc), paranormal and science fiction (people with abilities such as telepathy, seeing auras, precognition, seeing bright lights, knowing things without knowing how or why), a prophecy, deception, and a lover's triangle (of sorts).... a book like that would make it difficult, if not impossible, to classify in any one genre/niche? And if they are unable to determine a clear, definable classification then regardless of whether the book is a good read, Kindle Scout might well pass on it for that reason? Because it might be too difficult to market. Would that be a safe assessment?


Hi Delaine-

That's a tough question to answer. The Romance genre can have virtually everything you mentioned and then some, yet all the subcategories fall under the Romance umbrella because the main theme is romance, no matter what the setting or subplots. Anything that doesn't (or can't) be stamped with a clear genre label used to be called "mainstream" fiction, or just Literary. Literary fiction doesn't have a built-in audience like genre fiction- each unique literary work needs to find its own audience, which can be a tough task. Of course, if you build up your own audience for your books, you solve that problem. I'm encouraged that the largest category on the Kindle Scout list of published books is Literature & Fiction, which leads me somewhat optimistically to believe that all they really want are good books, not necessarily specific genres, although marketability is still a factor.

Mark

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

That was much easier to read than me looking at the list and trying to do it mentally. The numbers are pretty much what I figured. It is SciFi and Fantasy in one category though. Still, larger there than I thought.

And Delaine, it depends how large the romance plot is. If it's part of the central arc, then it can be considered paranormal romance. If it's not, then I'd say it's more urban fantasy.


----------



## Heather Hart

Mark Wakely said:


> Yeah, marketability is a big factor- the bigger the category (and audience) for your novel, the more "room" there is for it on the list. And the more likely your novel will be selected.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZO3MYRD9SAMW


Thanks for sharing that - it was interesting to see the books that made the grade.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I've got a night shift at the day job today and I need to get a bit of writing done

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
4 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
6 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
6 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
8 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
8 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
11 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
11 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
12 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
14 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
20 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
21 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
22 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
25 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
26 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just added Eve by Patti Larsen to fill my slots.

Mark


----------



## JR.

Sailor Stone said:


> The book description of 500 words or less I would think ranks the highest so far,


500 *characters*. This was something I wasn't ready for (despite asking on this forum if there was anything about the blurb I should know for Scout). I ended up begging my editor for help (help = do the whole thing for me).

Edit: Hey, the book reached double digit sales. Woo!


----------



## RJ Crayton

geronl said:


> "Conealed" is labelled as "Hot", even on the last day. That can't hurt.


I hope so. It's all such a toss up. Got my fingers crossed (and toes and eyes) at this point. Something's gotta work, right?


----------



## RMGauthier

New to this forum and have a question about nominations. When you nominate someone a screen pops open and allows you to share on FB, Twitter, or Google+. Is there another way to share your nomination after you nominate, say a day or two later?

Good luck everyone who has books in and those waiting to hear.


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 5 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott


Voted for both today. I plan on getting free copies of all your successful books! Muahaha!


----------



## Steve Vernon

RMGauthier said:


> New to this forum and have a question about nominations. When you nominate someone a screen pops open and allows you to share on FB, Twitter, or Google+. Is there another way to share your nomination after you nominate, say a day or two later?
> 
> Good luck everyone who has books in and those waiting to hear.


I haven't tried this - BUT - if you share it on Twitter (say), and then copy the link it gives you, odds are that link would work another day. I'd try it out just for yourself in a test run first.

Let's say you just nominated Benedict Cumberbund's novel MY LIFE AS A SLICK-TALKING BRIT ACTOR and you shared that nomination on Twitter it would pop up on your Twitter feed as "I just nominated Benedict Cumberbund's MY LIFE AS A SLICK-TALKING BRIT ACTOR for Kindle Scout http.linkthissucker"

THEN, just hit that link and copy it into a file and try it the very next day to see if that link still works.

Let me know if that helps and I'll tell Cumberbund.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Or maybe remove nomination and then nominate again. If it gave the option the first time, it stands to reason it would do it for the second.


----------



## Delaine Christine

RMGauthier said:


> New to this forum and have a question about nominations. When you nominate someone a screen pops open and allows you to share on FB, Twitter, or Google+. Is there another way to share your nomination after you nominate, say a day or two later?
> 
> Good luck everyone who has books in and those waiting to hear.


RM Gauthier, Welcome to the forum and good luck with your book!

Mark and Danielle, your words on Marketing and Niche Classification definitely have me pondering how best to classify my works in the future. I believe for the entire book series the main arc would likely be more prophetic in nature. However, we're classifying the books individually here and not as a grouping of books, so I believe the main arc in my case would be romance, thereby making it paranormal romance. Thanks for all your help! 

Oh, and FYI all, I have actually pulled a nomination in order to nominate a book about to go off of scout then re-nominated the book I pulled after the fact. It does give you that option to post to Twitter, Facebook, Google every time, so I always do. Figure it doesn't hurt to spread the word a little more for people. The more posts, the better the chances for people to view. But theoretically, I would imagine copying the link and posting it like Steve said would work too.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

TobyT said:


> Thanks Steve - that's awesome!


Thanks so much for doing this every day Steve. I keep my roster of nominees filled with those closest to the end of their campaigns. It's a great way to help as many other authors as possible.

And congratulations to the few that have recently been selected for publication. It's so exciting to get the notices from Amazon in my inbox and be able to cheer for you. Best of luck to those moving forward, those that didn't make it this time, and to those still in the race.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Steve Vernon said:


> I haven't tried this - BUT - if you share it on Twitter (say), and then copy the link it gives you, odds are that link would work another day. I'd try it out just for yourself in a test run first.
> 
> Let's say you just nominated Benedict Cumberbund's novel MY LIFE AS A SLICK-TALKING BRIT ACTOR and you shared that nomination on Twitter it would pop up on your Twitter feed as "I just nominated Benedict Cumberbund's MY LIFE AS A SLICK-TALKING BRIT ACTOR for Kindle Scout http.linkthissucker"
> 
> I do that sometimes and I always assumed the link would stay indefinitely. Any results with your research? I'm curious now.
> 
> THEN, just hit that link and copy it into a file and try it the very next day to see if that link still works.
> 
> Let me know if that helps and I'll tell Cumberbund.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hrmm well I've been in the Kindle Scout program for three days now and according to my campaign stats have had about 157 page views. Not sure but I think that's a pretty low number and I'm not sure if it's because of my cover or my lack of marketing savvy but does anyone else have an idea of the number of page views requires to get some Hot and Trending action
> 
> Here's the link if anyone care spare a mo and wants to give their opinion on the cover.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB
> 
> My feeling is, though it's kind of cool looking, it doesn't grab attention. The genre is YA paranormal romance and to my mind the cover doesn't scream that, I love it but it looks more graphic novel to me. I'm definitely going to get a redesign, though that won't help me on Scout I don't think because you can't change covers once you're already enrolled can you?


I like your cover and it seems appropriate for the genre. It's catchy and well designed.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

TobyT said:


> I'm reading blog posts from people who were signed from Kindle Scout, who got less than 600 hits during their entire campaign. Some didn't even make the Hot & Trending list. A friend of mine who got selected only posted a few times on Facebook and that was it. I also saw a blog from someone who was on the H&T list nearly the whole campaign and had around 2,500 hits. His book was not selected. It's all subjective, according to what editors are looking for, for reasons we may never know. But, hey, I'm still going to do my best, just in case


This is very interesting research Toby. I was just reading speculations above about the priority of different elements and how they factor into whether you get offered a deal or not. While these are purely speculative, I would have to agree that the book itself is the main thing, and Amazon uses the Kindle Scout program merely to test a couple of things: your platform reach, your social media marketing savvy, the general market appeal of your book. I would imagine Amazon, as in all things, has algorithms that weight each element. For example, each person who nominates you might not have equal weight. They have all the stats. Each nominator will have a buying history, a nominating history and a reading history. You have to have an Amazon account to nominate right? If you get a nomination from someone who is an avid reader and frequent buyer in your genre, it's got to have a lot more weight than people that come in and nominate books because of wild and basically random social media campaigns. If I were Amazon, I would care about this. Also, people can fudge the system by purchasing nominations through third parties. People do this. Furthermore, how Amazon ultimately makes decisions behind the scenes is something we will never know. Frankly I'm relieved to hear that quiet campaigns can get published and really loud ones don't necessarily get offers. It's interesting but it's not really the measure of a book's worth.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> ...Amazon uses the Kindle Scout program merely to test a couple of things: your platform reach, your social media marketing savvy, the general market appeal of your book.


That's three things!

Amazon itself has such huge marketing power, I'm not sure why it would care about an author's 'platform reach and social media marketing savvy'. Give them the right book, and they can market the socks off it themselves.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mark Wakely said:


> Just added Eve by Patti Larsen to fill my slots.
> 
> Mark


Thank you!


----------



## Scott Reeves

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> This is very interesting research Toby. I was just reading speculations above about the priority of different elements and how they factor into whether you get offered a deal or not. While these are purely speculative, I would have to agree that the book itself is the main thing, and Amazon uses the Kindle Scout program merely to test a couple of things: your platform reach, your social media marketing savvy, the general market appeal of your book. I would imagine Amazon, as in all things, has algorithms that weight each element. For example, each person who nominates you might not have equal weight. They have all the stats. Each nominator will have a buying history, a nominating history and a reading history. You have to have an Amazon account to nominate right? If you get a nomination from someone who is an avid reader and frequent buyer in your genre, it's got to have a lot more weight than people that come in and nominate books because of wild and basically random social media campaigns. If I were Amazon, I would care about this. Also, people can fudge the system by purchasing nominations through third parties. People do this. Furthermore, how Amazon ultimately makes decisions behind the scenes is something we will never know. Frankly I'm relieved to hear that quiet campaigns can get published and really loud ones don't necessarily get offers. It's interesting but it's not really the measure of a book's worth.


Could also be the ratio of nominations to page views. Say if book A gets 1500 page views, but only 10% of those convert to nominations, whereas Book B only gets 100 page views but 50% of those convert to nominations, Book B probably looks better to Amazon than Book A, even though Book A got more nominations. It could give Amazon an indication of how a particular book would sell when exposed to readers by Amazon's marketing machine.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hrmm well I've been in the Kindle Scout program for three days now and according to my campaign stats have had about 157 page views. Not sure but I think that's a pretty low number and I'm not sure if it's because of my cover or my lack of marketing savvy but does anyone else have an idea of the number of page views requires to get some Hot and Trending action
> 
> Here's the link if anyone care spare a mo and wants to give their opinion on the cover.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB
> 
> My feeling is, though it's kind of cool looking, it doesn't grab attention. The genre is YA paranormal romance and to my mind the cover doesn't scream that, I love it but it looks more graphic novel to me. I'm definitely going to get a redesign, though that won't help me on Scout I don't think because you can't change covers once you're already enrolled can you?


Nominated you  - But I also tend to scroll through all of the books while I went and nominated ones I like the cover on and premise of. I don't know that your cover would have made me take a second look - The cover you have as your profile pic is super eye catching, but this one is a little plain. Nothing wrong with it - it's better than most of the others...


----------



## Heather Hart

It would be lovely if Amazon editors ran a blog sharing a few of their insights as they move forward in the program. I know I'd subscribe.


----------



## KishSquared

Hey everyone! This is certainly a different crowd than when I was here ~4 months ago  I'm a classic KS rejection ready to move into self-publication, and I'm looking for anyone interested in receiving an ARC in exchange for a review. My book is YA Fantasy, and the campaign is here if you want to skim the first pages: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NH7X1B5AT4I5. I'm hoping to publish on July 1.

In addition to accumulating ~30 beta readers, I recently received my first third party review - 5/5 stars! For everyone in the midst of their campaigns - know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Receiving my KS rejection was a sock in the gut, but it didn't take more than a couple days to renew that publishing enthusiasm.

If interested in an ARC, probably best to PM me with a preferred format, though I'll keep my eye on the thread as best I can. Many thanks, and best of luck to those campaigning.

Jeff


----------



## TobyT

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hrmm well I've been in the Kindle Scout program for three days now and according to my campaign stats have had about 157 page views. Not sure but I think that's a pretty low number and I'm not sure if it's because of my cover or my lack of marketing savvy but does anyone else have an idea of the number of page views requires to get some Hot and Trending action
> 
> Here's the link if anyone care spare a mo and wants to give their opinion on the cover.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB
> 
> My feeling is, though it's kind of cool looking, it doesn't grab attention. The genre is YA paranormal romance and to my mind the cover doesn't scream that, I love it but it looks more graphic novel to me. I'm definitely going to get a redesign, though that won't help me on Scout I don't think because you can't change covers once you're already enrolled can you?


Beck, I agree with Pauline - your avatar pic is awesome - definitely eye-catching. I'm probably just stupid, but I saw your book on the site and I honestly couldn't tell what it was supposed to be. I think I saw an angel wing in there somewhere? Maybe? But I'm not a designer, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## TobyT

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> This is very interesting research Toby. I was just reading speculations above about the priority of different elements and how they factor into whether you get offered a deal or not. While these are purely speculative, I would have to agree that the book itself is the main thing, and Amazon uses the Kindle Scout program merely to test a couple of things: your platform reach, your social media marketing savvy, the general market appeal of your book. I would imagine Amazon, as in all things, has algorithms that weight each element. For example, each person who nominates you might not have equal weight. They have all the stats. Each nominator will have a buying history, a nominating history and a reading history. You have to have an Amazon account to nominate right? If you get a nomination from someone who is an avid reader and frequent buyer in your genre, it's got to have a lot more weight than people that come in and nominate books because of wild and basically random social media campaigns. If I were Amazon, I would care about this. Also, people can fudge the system by purchasing nominations through third parties. People do this. Furthermore, how Amazon ultimately makes decisions behind the scenes is something we will never know. Frankly I'm relieved to hear that quiet campaigns can get published and really loud ones don't necessarily get offers. It's interesting but it's not really the measure of a book's worth.


Wow - I never knew all that. Thanks Mary!


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Lexi Revellian said:


> That's three things!
> 
> Amazon itself has such huge marketing power, I'm not sure why it would care about an author's 'platform reach and social media marketing savvy'. Give them the right book, and they can market the socks off it themselves.


a figure of speech only...

and I figure any publisher these days wants to know what you are capable of. Whether you're going to be a player at the table. *shrug* It's all speculation anyway.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

TobyT said:


> Wow - I never knew all that. Thanks Mary!


Thanks but this isn't knowledge, only thinking.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Anya Monroe said:


> I had a book in Kindle Scout and while it remained *hot* throughout the campaign, it wasn't awarded a contract. I had never published before I applied, although I had spent a long time with an agent hoping for a book deal. After the rejection from Scout I had this realization that I was tired of waiting for other people to make my dreams come true. I can't say I haven't looked back- doing this on my own is freaking hard! The hand holding that would have come with a contract is appealing on the days when I'm fumbling with organizing promo and trying to figure out what sort of book cover is appealing.
> 
> Still, I am so glad I went for Scout. It helped me see that I had options and control. Honestly, not getting accepted changed my life. I have now published seven of the novels I sat on while waiting for someone to pick me.
> 
> Though some may say it's cheesy, I think it's true: "The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams." <3


I agree Anya. Not cheesy. Thanks for sharing your experience and success story. Your list looks fabulous!


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Scott Reeves said:


> Could also be the ratio of nominations to page views. Say if book A gets 1500 page views, but only 10% of those convert to nominations, whereas Book B only gets 100 page views but 50% of those convert to nominations, Book B probably looks better to Amazon than Book A, even though Book A got more nominations. It could give Amazon an indication of how a particular book would sell when exposed to readers by Amazon's marketing machine.


True.


----------



## nwdebster

Hello,
I just joined kboards, and my book, "Domestic Goddess" has been on Kindle Scout for two days.   The time frame to be accepted was pretty quick and I'm trying to figure out how to best promote the book. I'm also searching for information from those who have participated. I've been published by a NY publisher, several small press publishers and as an Indie author, so this isn't my first rodeo. But, the book is the first time I've written a contemporary romance, so I thought it would be a chance to see how that would work. I appreciate all the information I've seen posted so far.

Deb Schneider


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I've got a night shift at the day job today and I need to get a bit of writing done

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
4 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
6 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
6 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
6 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
8 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
8 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
11 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
11 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
12 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
14 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
20 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
21 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
22 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
25 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
26 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> Thanks but this isn't knowledge, only thinking.


You know, I beginning to think that the whole Kindle Scout program is kind of like The Lord- it moves in mysterious ways, doesn't it?

Mark


----------



## Heather Hart

nwdebster said:


> Hello,
> I just joined kboards, and my book, "Domestic Goddess" has been on Kindle Scout for two days.  The time frame to be accepted was pretty quick and I'm trying to figure out how to best promote the book. I'm also searching for information from those who have participated. I've been published by a NY publisher, several small press publishers and as an Indie author, so this isn't my first rodeo. But, the book is the first time I've written a contemporary romance, so I thought it would be a chance to see how that would work. I appreciate all the information I've seen posted so far.
> 
> Deb Schneider


I'm pretty new to this myself but I'm happy to share information other scouters gave to me.

http://kindlepreneur.com/list-sites-promote-free-amazon-books/

In addition to this I canvassed everyone I know, posted on every FB group known to man, and tweet frequently. Instagram and Pinterest are also great places to start - though I personally have little exposure there so others would be better placed to discuss strategy. And of course, if you blog - run a campaign on that.

Pace yourself though - I went belt and braces in the first few weeks and have now hit something of a wall....

Best of luck.


----------



## RMGauthier

Steve Vernon said:


> I haven't tried this - BUT - if you share it on Twitter (say), and then copy the link it gives you, odds are that link would work another day. I'd try it out just for yourself in a test run first.
> 
> Let's say you just nominated Benedict Cumberbund's novel MY LIFE AS A SLICK-TALKING BRIT ACTOR and you shared that nomination on Twitter it would pop up on your Twitter feed as "I just nominated Benedict Cumberbund's MY LIFE AS A SLICK-TALKING BRIT ACTOR for Kindle Scout http.linkthissucker"
> 
> THEN, just hit that link and copy it into a file and try it the very next day to see if that link still works.
> 
> Let me know if that helps and I'll tell Cumberbund.


Yes, you're right, you have to copy the link into a new tweet because you can't retweet your own tweets. I just thought there may be a way to do it from the campaign page itself that I had missed. It would be a lot easier to do it that way and probably more beneficial to the nominee.

Thanks for they reply.


----------



## RMGauthier

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Or maybe remove nomination and then nominate again. If it gave the option the first time, it stands to reason it would do it for the second.


That's what I did. LOL Now, I'll just copy and paste the link into a new tweet.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## RMGauthier

Delaine Christine said:


> RM Gauthier, Welcome to the forum and good luck with your book!
> 
> Mark and Danielle, your words on Marketing and Niche Classification definitely have me pondering how best to classify my works in the future. I believe for the entire book series the main arc would likely be more prophetic in nature. However, we're classifying the books individually here and not as a grouping of books, so I believe the main arc in my case would be romance, thereby making it paranormal romance. Thanks for all your help!
> 
> Oh, and FYI all, I have actually pulled a nomination in order to nominate a book about to go off of scout then re-nominated the book I pulled after the fact. It does give you that option to post to Twitter, Facebook, Google every time, so I always do. Figure it doesn't hurt to spread the word a little more for people. The more posts, the better the chances for people to view. But theoretically, I would imagine copying the link and posting it like Steve said would work too.


Thanks for the warm welcome and the response. See you around the boards.


----------



## ragnell

I am in the last six days of my Kindle Scout promotion of _For Want of a Father_. I just found the Kindle Scout group on GoodReads and one of their members directed me here. Since I haven't a clue on what I'm doing and can't figure out how to use the link creator for a Kindle Scout book, I will read the rest of the posts on the forum and see if I can pick up any promotion clues.


----------



## Chuck57

Hi, Folks! Chuck here...currently conducting my Scout campaign for my book, THE GIRL IN THE BOSTON BOX. A bit nerve-wracking. Haven't quite caught up with 200 pages of replies here, but it's good to have a place to hang out while this is going on.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/37L2WSOYKIR6N


----------



## editorjmv

ragnell said:


> I just found the Kindle Scout group on GoodReads


I'm on Goodreads, too. Can you give the URL for that group?

Thanks,
Joan


----------



## Heather Hart

Kindle Scouters:

I have just started a new group on FB dedicated to authors looking for votes. It's not just for KS - as I want to attract a cross section of other nominees/contestants who are vote savvy and hence more likely to show interest. Please feel free to join and plug away - and emphasize the benefit to the voter, which is the number one reason they'll take the time to vote.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1714022272174200/

I'm just working on the artwork for it now.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

ragnell said:


> I am in the last six days of my Kindle Scout promotion of _For Want of a Father_. I just found the Kindle Scout group on GoodReads and one of their members directed me here. Since I haven't a clue on what I'm doing and can't figure out how to use the link creator for a Kindle Scout book, I will read the rest of the posts on the forum and see if I can pick up any promotion clues.


Welcome to the forum

I believe this is the link you want: For Want of a Father

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ECATC2MXJB4G

Perhaps Steve will be good enough to add it to the list.


----------



## Heather Hart

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Trying to remain positive but got attacked by the collywobbles earlier when I pictured the cringing embarrassment I know I'm going to feel when friends and family get the dreaded "Sorry this book wasn't successful email." I know it's stupid but...yeah...it's going to suck anyway.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DFLBAA0EWRYB


The same demon thought has been haunting me. But like my family I'm sure yours are aware of how hard this dream is and will support you through it, no matter what 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/BNMLBTQI7H3D


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I think as writers we're a lot harder on ourselves than our family and friends are. Most are just impressed we found the time to do it. I mean, it's a win whether you get picked or not. If you don't, then it helped getting your name out there and you can self publish it going in with a waiting readership. At least that's how I see it. I've already picked up a lot of contacts and tips that can help me in the future. Lemonade, y'know.


----------



## 1984Phins

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I think as writers we're a lot harder on ourselves than our family and friends are. Most are just impressed we found the time to do it.


So true. My parents are a wee bit over the top with expectations. I find it a bit uncomfortable, actually.


----------



## Heather Hart

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> On another note, I just noticed a word missing from my manuscript excerpt. It should read "most of the Angelus I grew up with" not "most of the Angelus I grew up". So now I have something entirely new to obsess over. Yay for being neurotic!


I had a typo on my blurb. Just write to the kindle people. They will fix it - no bother.


----------



## Heather Hart

Talking of families, my sister voted today. She read the extract and really liked it - but had one comment. 
"I have to ask, did you write it? It sounds like someone a lot smarter." 
Thanks, Sis.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Heather Hart said:


> Talking of families, my sister voted today. She read the extract and really liked it - but had one comment.
> "I have to ask, did you write it? It sounds like someone a lot smarter."
> Thanks, Sis.


That's her job as your sister! ;-) Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> That's her job as your sister! ;-) Thanks for the chuckle.


Sounds surprisingly like mine.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

By the way I just published my midway blogpost about my Kindle Scout experience so far. Check it out here: http://www.maryannclarkescott.com/blog/


----------



## hlynn117

I published my first YA book with a small press, but I decided to try a campaign with kindle scout for a YA epic fantasy. It's gotten 75% of its votes from the scout site itself and not external links, but it also hasn't spent any time on Hot & Trending. There seems to be a wide variety of experiences with Scout and H&T lists. Besides asking your family and friends to vote, what worked?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/8JHDA14KKBR4


----------



## Heather Hart

hlynn117 said:


> There seems to be a wide variety of experiences with Scout and H&T lists. Besides asking your family and friends to vote, what worked?
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/8JHDA14KKBR4


I was doing well in H & T when I was asking family and friends but inevitably the well ran dry. I'm getting a slow but regular stream to the KS page, though have no clue how many are nominating. I have no idea what a typical campaign looks like - I wish I knew what the magi formula is but if there is one, no-one's sharing. My best non-family source has been FB - and I joined every group imaginable - but 2 weeks in I suspect I'm at saturation point there. Best of luck to you. It's a tough canoe we're rowing.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather Hart said:


> I was doing well in H & T when I was asking family and friends but inevitably the well ran dry. I'm getting a slow but regular stream to the KS page, though have no clue how many are nominating. I have no idea what a typical campaign looks like - I wish I knew what the magi formula is but if there is one, no-one's sharing. My best non-family source has been FB - and I joined every group imaginable - but 2 weeks in I suspect I'm at saturation point there. Best of luck to you. It's a tough canoe we're rowing.


Ditto. I'm hoping that they realize that it's hard to stay in the H&T because the longer the campaign, the deeper your book goes into where someone has to scroll for it. That's why you get a bump in the last day or so, because of the ending soon line. Especially if you're visible in the first 4.

That visibility is so important. I know that I've had some nominations over the last couple of days, but I haven't been in the H&T. I asked someone I've interacted with who is how many views their getting. She hasn't answered yet, but I'd be curious to hear from her.

I'm still hoping that the MS is the more important part, and that the #'s beyond just H&T matter.


----------



## geronl

Heather Hart said:


> I was doing well in H & T when I was asking family and friends but inevitably the well ran dry. I'm getting a slow but regular stream to the KS page, though have no clue how many are nominating. I have no idea what a typical campaign looks like - I wish I knew what the magi formula is but if there is one, no-one's sharing. My best non-family source has been FB - and I joined every group imaginable - but 2 weeks in I suspect I'm at saturation point there. Best of luck to you. It's a tough canoe we're rowing.


You have 26 days, some of us nominate those kboarder books closer to the end.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Today is an ink day! A writing day. A fingers-upon-keyboard day!

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
3 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
5 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
5 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
5 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
7 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
7 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
10 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
10 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
11 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
13 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
19 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
20 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
21 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
21 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
24 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
25 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
26 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mare

Last day for me, and I'm glad it's over!  

I appreciate all you KBoarders who gave a helping hand.  I'll continue to fill my empty slots. Good luck to everyone!

Thanks for the daily list, Steve. Happy writing today!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Norman Prentiss said:


> Kind of in shock at the moment, since I heard about an hour ago that my book (ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER) was selected for publication by Kindle Press.


I received an email from Kindle Scout that your book was published! Great news! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm very pleased to tell you that Random Acts of Unkindness has been selected! I'm in shock!
> 
> Thank you for all your support, I learned such a lot from this forum x


I also received an email for your book, Jacqueline! Congratulations! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Steve Vernon said:


> Today is an ink day! A writing day. A fingers-upon-keyboard day!
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 3 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 5 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 5 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 5 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 7 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 7 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 10 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 10 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 11 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 13 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 19 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 20 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 21 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 21 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 24 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 25 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 26 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Only 5 days left in my campaign for Remember Me Always! This month really flew by...even if it was tedious and downright stressful at times. I've been spending a lot of time on H&T, which I hope will work out in my favor at the end. I thought I would share my stats with all of you in case anyone was curious or would like to compare....

Hours in H&T: 396 out of 576
Total page views: 2,739
Traffic: 42% KS vs. 58% external

I have no idea if those stats are good, but I'm thinking they are fairing pretty well in the scheme of things. However, I am still not expecting to be picked, and I'm always formulating Plan B in my head. I am definitely not an optimist...and certainly not when it comes to "chance."  So if Kindle Scout doesn't want me, then I will self-publish. I absolutely love the fact that they email every person who nominated you to tell them your book is available in Amazon. Has anyone who has self-published after KS noticed a boost in sales after that email? I'd be curious to know!

And now I'm going to go read your blog, Steve --- Thirty Days of Kindle Scout.


----------



## Chuck57

Only 5 days left in my campaign for Remember Me Always!  This month really flew by...even if it was tedious and downright stressful at times.  I've been spending a lot of time on H&T, which I hope will work out in my favor at the end.  I thought I would share my stats with all of you in case anyone was curious or would like to compare....

Hours in H&T: 396 out of 576
Total page views: 2,739
Traffic: 42% KS vs. 58% external

I have no idea if those stats are good, but I'm thinking they are fairing pretty well in the scheme of things.  However, I am still not expecting to be picked, and I'm always formulating Plan B in my head.  I am definitely not an optimist...and certainly not when it comes to "chance."    So if Kindle Scout doesn't want me, then I will self-publish.  I absolutely love the fact that they email every person who nominated you to tell them your book is available in Amazon.  Has anyone who has self-published after KS noticed a boost in sales after that email?  I'd be curious to know!

And now I'm going to go read your blog, Steve --- Thirty Days of Kindle Scout.  

Stats sound fantastic to me! Good luck!


----------



## Chuck57

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Only 5 days left in my campaign for Remember Me Always! This month really flew by...even if it was tedious and downright stressful at times. I've been spending a lot of time on H&T, which I hope will work out in my favor at the end. I thought I would share my stats with all of you in case anyone was curious or would like to compare....
> 
> Hours in H&T: 396 out of 576
> Total page views: 2,739
> Traffic: 42% KS vs. 58% external
> 
> I have no idea if those stats are good, but I'm thinking they are fairing pretty well in the scheme of things. However, I am still not expecting to be picked, and I'm always formulating Plan B in my head. I am definitely not an optimist...and certainly not when it comes to "chance."  So if Kindle Scout doesn't want me, then I will self-publish. I absolutely love the fact that they email every person who nominated you to tell them your book is available in Amazon. Has anyone who has self-published after KS noticed a boost in sales after that email? I'd be curious to know!
> 
> And now I'm going to go read your blog, Steve --- Thirty Days of Kindle Scout.


Stats sound fantastic to me! I'd take 'em...


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Chuck57 said:


> Stats sound fantastic to me! I'd take 'em...


Thank you for the confidence boost! I really need it this week! lol


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mare said:


> Last day for me, and I'm glad it's over!
> 
> I appreciate all you KBoarders who gave a helping hand.  I'll continue to fill my empty slots. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the daily list, Steve. Happy writing today!


Got you covered Mary! Good luck to you! As well as yours Michael. = - ) Will get the rest as slots open up.

To all who might be interested I do have my book Twisted up on Amazon now. Hoping to have it available in paperback by the end of the week.

http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-RavenCroft-3-Vortigern-Black-ebook/dp/B01EM904F0


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mare said:


> Last day for me, and I'm glad it's over!
> 
> I appreciate all you KBoarders who gave a helping hand.  I'll continue to fill my empty slots. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the daily list, Steve. Happy writing today!


Good luck, Mare!


----------



## JR.

Congrats, Steve.   


Can we expect a blog post about the selection to publication process?


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> Today is an ink day! A writing day. A fingers-upon-keyboard day!
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Love's Tender Heart by Mary J. Hicks
> 3 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 5 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 5 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 5 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 7 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 7 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 10 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 10 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 11 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 13 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 19 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 20 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 21 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 21 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 24 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 25 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 26 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Just received my free copy of Kelpie Dreams! Congratulations, Steve!


----------



## TheBehrg

Saw that Mr. Vernon's novel, Kelpie Dreams, is available to those who voted for it today -- congrats Steve! Hoping for a great launch.


----------



## Mare

Thanks Delaine and Patti—and good Luck with your books.


----------



## Heather Hart

Mare said:


> Last day for me, and I'm glad it's over!


Very best of luck to you. Crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## Steve Vernon

PattiLarsen said:


> Just received my free copy of Kelpie Dreams! Congratulations, Steve!


Woohoo!



TheBehrg said:


> I saw that Mr. Vernon's novel, Kelpie Dreams, is available to those who voted for it today -- congrats Steve! Hoping for a great launch.


Double woohoo!

I am so freaking excited. I didn't think I was going to be hitting the pre-order stage until May! I thought I had taken way too long to get around to getting the cleaned up edit sent back their way.

Woohoo! Woohoo! Woohoo!

Now I have to start promoting the pre-order. It's great to see the cover looking so spiffy and appealing down there in my snazzy kboards signature bar!



JR. said:


> Congrats, Steve.
> 
> Can we expect a blog post about the selection to publication process?


Oh yes - I am definitely going to put together a blog about that!

WOO-FREAKING-HOO!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Double woohoo!
> 
> I am so freaking excited. I didn't think I was going to be hitting the pre-order stage until May! I thought I had taken way too long to get around to getting the cleaned up edit sent back their way.
> 
> Woohoo! Woohoo! Woohoo!
> 
> Now I have to start promoting the pre-order. It's great to see the cover looking so spiffy and appealing down there in my snazzy kboards signature bar!
> 
> Oh yes - I am definitely going to put together a blog about that!
> 
> WOO-FREAKING-HOO!


So excited for you, Steve. You've been here for the long haul for everybody, and now we can cheer you on!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I was up WAY too early this morning. Too darned excited.

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
4 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
4 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
4 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
6 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
6 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
9 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
9 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
10 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
12 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
17 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole{/url]
18 days left [url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/W866HE7DKCAK]Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
19 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
20 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
20 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
23 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
24 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
25 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
25 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Now let me try and go back to sleep for another hour.


----------



## Mare

Thanks Heather! Good Luck on your book. 

Congratulations Steve! I can feel your excitement!


----------



## Stevie O

Steve Vernon said:


> I was up WAY too early this morning. Too darned excited.
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 4 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 4 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 4 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 6 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 6 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 9 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 9 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 10 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 12 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 18 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 19 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 20 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 20 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 23 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 24 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 25 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> Now let me try and go back to sleep for another hour.


Wow!! Massive congratulations to you!! You do sterling work here to help other writers out, well done!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Received an email notice yesterday that Alice Sabo's novel Facade is now available on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Facade-Transmutation-Book-Alice-Sabo-ebook/dp/B01EQ9KNFM?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_886810_137073850_ks_vpep_ti

For those of us interested in reading beyond the KS sample chapters.

Mark


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder to fill up my slots:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EUH2ZN9WIHTP

Mark


----------



## JR.

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott


Very short odds on this one. I'm backing this for a win.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Mare said:


> Last day for me, and I'm glad it's over!
> 
> I appreciate all you KBoarders who gave a helping hand.  I'll continue to fill my empty slots. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the daily list, Steve. Happy writing today!


Welcome to the KS holding pattern, Mare. In the words of Tom Petty, "The waiting is the hardest part..."


----------



## Heather Hart

All slots checked and filled.

I was just wondering - have any of the current nominees scouted more than once? Would a successful scoutee do it a second time?


----------



## Mark Wakely

JR. said:


> Very short odds on this one. I'm backing this for a win.


So am I. It's in one of my nomination slots along with Eve by Patti Larsen and Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder.

Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

Heather Hart said:


> All slots checked and filled.
> 
> I was just wondering - have any of the current nominees scouted more than once? Would a successful scoutee do it a second time?


A couple of have.

The Behrg springs right to mind.

I was told by Megan that as of this year we have the option of either running a second campaign and going through the whole thirty day stretch - OR - just submitting directly to Kindle Press.

A lot, of course, would depend upon how well their first Kindle Press release performed. I do intend to follow up KELPIE DREAMS with at least two other books and I have both of them roughed out and I hope to finish one or maybe both of them by the end of the summer. Hopefully Kindle Press will be interested. I'll probably just submit it directly rather than put my followers through another intensive thirty day marathon.

Everybody has their own of working this gig, though. I know quite a few Kindle Scout winners who have gone to release follow-up books independently, preferring to keep their future run squarely in their own control - and I can see how that would appeal as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> A couple of have.
> 
> The Behrg springs right to mind.
> 
> I was told by Megan that as of this year we have the option of either running a second campaign and going through the whole thirty day stretch - OR - just submitting directly to Kindle Press.
> 
> A lot, of course, would depend upon how well their first Kindle Press release performed. I do intend to follow up KELPIE DREAMS with at least two other books and I have both of them roughed out and I hope to finish one or maybe both of them by the end of the summer. Hopefully Kindle Press will be interested. I'll probably just submit it directly rather than put my followers through another intensive thirty day marathon.
> 
> Everybody has their own of working this gig, though. I know quite a few Kindle Scout winners who have gone to release follow-up books independently, preferring to keep their future run squarely in their own control - and I can see how that would appeal as well.
> 
> Hope that helps.


This is exactly where my head is right now. Contract or not, I'm trying to plan the release of my sequels and, like you, would prefer to be able to sub direct instead of doing this again, at least with this series. Though for another first in series it might be fun to run a second campaign, especially if the first one is successful... lots to ponder as my clock ticks to zero! Four days left and counting  Thanks for all the awesomeness to ponder. Happy scouting today, gang!


----------



## AliceS

Mark Wakely said:


> Received an email notice yesterday that Alice Sabo's novel Facade is now available on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Facade-Transmutation-Book-Alice-Sabo-ebook/dp/B01EQ9KNFM?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_886810_137073850_ks_vpep_ti
> 
> For those of us interested in reading beyond the KS sample chapters.
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark! I was wondering when that would go out.


----------



## P.H. Turner

Amazon's Kindle Scout program has accepted my latest mystery, No Reason to Hide. Please click my link

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J7NFQQ1E13CJ

and vote for my novel by clicking the Nominate Me button.
Please share with friends and thank you!

I'm a hybrid author working on new series. My genre is Romance/Mystery. Thank you.


----------



## TobyT

P.H. Turner said:


> Amazon's Kindle Scout program has accepted my latest mystery, No Reason to Hide. Please click my link
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J7NFQQ1E13CJ
> 
> and vote for my novel by clicking the Nominate Me button.
> Please share with friends and thank you!
> 
> I'm a hybrid author working on new series. My genre is Romance/Mystery. Thank you.


Good luck P.H.!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder to fill up my slots:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EUH2ZN9WIHTP
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much, Mark!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

P.H. Turner said:


> Amazon's Kindle Scout program has accepted my latest mystery, No Reason to Hide. Please click my link
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J7NFQQ1E13CJ


I've added it to the daily list.


----------



## Chuck57

Steve Vernon said:


> I was up WAY too early this morning. Too darned excited.
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 4 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 4 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 4 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 6 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 6 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 9 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 9 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 10 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 12 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 18 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 19 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 20 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 20 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 23 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 24 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 25 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 25 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> Now let me try and go back to sleep for another hour.


Just want to let you know how much I appreciate these updates, Steve! And congrats and good luck with the launch!


----------



## PattiLarsen

P.H. Turner said:


> Amazon's Kindle Scout program has accepted my latest mystery, No Reason to Hide. Please click my link
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J7NFQQ1E13CJ
> 
> and vote for my novel by clicking the Nominate Me button.
> Please share with friends and thank you!
> 
> I'm a hybrid author working on new series. My genre is Romance/Mystery. Thank you.


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Just updated my nominations with Gate to Gillan, good luck!

The Spirit Tree is on day 11, and I am cautiously optimistic. Someone else shared their stats, so I thought I would do the same. If nothing else, maybe if enough folks share we can start to see trends? Though I have described this process as rationalizing the irrational. I firmly believe that it all comes down to a well written, marketable book.

At the end of day 10:
853 page views
53% Traffic from Kindle Scout 
203 out of 240 hours on H&T (Sunday had only 3 hours on the list)

I am working my tush off. I have several promo posters to prevent cover fatigue. I've written posts educating the public on the KS program. Tweeted, blogged, posted, and my husband is doing a series of podcasts detailing my efforts. I did boost a Face Book post of my book trailer, and asked everyone I knew to help me get the word out. Sunday, when everything slowed to a crawl, I reached out to a promo company. They are helping me to tweet and post in Face Book groups and blogs. I also have a FB event running for 2 weeks, where I screen shot the progress, post new promos, and beg for shares. I have found having one place for my supporters to go and grab info is really useful. Not to mention, they are very encouraging on the days I feel like sitting it out.

I am looking at this as a trail book launch. If The Spirit Tree isn't selected, I have built up a fair amount of buzz about the book for when I self-pub. Another awesome side effect - I have people offering to read and review it and joining my mailing list to stay in the loop. I've spent $50 on the campaign, but my platform has doubled. Money well spent.


----------



## Steve Vernon

KathrynMHearst said:


> The Spirit Tree is on day 11, and I am cautiously optimistic. Someone else shared their stats, so I thought I would do the same. If nothing else, maybe if enough folks share we can start to see trends? Though I have described this process as rationalizing the irrational. I firmly believe that it all comes down to a well written, marketable book.


Those are pretty good numbers. If it is any consolation, I saw your book over there BEFORE you posted it over here and I remember thinking to myself, Dang - that looks like a good book.

You want to use that as a publicity quote, feel free.

"Dang!" - Steve Vernon: author, storyteller and windbag at large.

Yeah, that'd look great on the front cover, wouldn't it?


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Steve Vernon said:


> "Dang!" - Steve Vernon: author, storyteller and windbag at large.


Who needs reviews with endorsements like that!


----------



## PattiLarsen

KathrynMHearst said:


> Just updated my nominations with Gate to Gillan, good luck!
> 
> The Spirit Tree is on day 11, and I am cautiously optimistic. Someone else shared their stats, so I thought I would do the same. If nothing else, maybe if enough folks share we can start to see trends? Though I have described this process as rationalizing the irrational. I firmly believe that it all comes down to a well written, marketable book.
> 
> At the end of day 10:
> 853 page views
> 53% Traffic from Kindle Scout
> 203 out of 240 hours on H&T (Sunday had only 3 hours on the list)
> 
> I am working my tush off. I have several promo posters to prevent cover fatigue. I've written posts educating the public on the KS program. Tweeted, blogged, posted, and my husband is doing a series of podcasts detailing my efforts. I did boost a Face Book post of my book trailer, and asked everyone I knew to help me get the word out. Sunday, when everything slowed to a crawl, I reached out to a promo company. They are helping me to tweet and post in Face Book groups and blogs. I also have a FB event running for 2 weeks, where I screen shot the progress, post new promos, and beg for shares. I have found having one place for my supporters to go and grab info is really useful. Not to mention, they are very encouraging on the days I feel like sitting it out.
> 
> I am looking at this as a trail book launch. If The Spirit Tree isn't selected, I have built up a fair amount of buzz about the book for when I self-pub. Another awesome side effect - I have people offering to read and review it and joining my mailing list to stay in the loop. I've spent $50 on the campaign, but my platform has doubled. Money well spent.


It's the long tail effort that's really the bonus here. The fact there is so much exposure just from the campaign itself that makes it worthwhile regardless the outcome. Especially if you have a backlist. And the mailing list increase is natural and organic, not forced--readers who are truly interested in your work. That's a HUGE win


----------



## PattiLarsen

KathrynMHearst said:


> Who needs reviews with endorsements like that!


I think Steve needs to start an endorsement business with gems to share for all who need him.


----------



## Cassidy

Lots of new faces and some familiar ones. Been tied up with getting stuff to Kindle Press and then taking care of sick kiddies, but I have filled up my nominations now. Best of luck to everyone who's on the KS ladder. Looking forward to filling up my kindle with some fab new reads.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey, everyone!

My campaign has been going since the 14th and its been on and off the H&T list with 1100 page views.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30UGNBVYVCL7W

If anyone is willing to check it out, I would really appreciate it! I know everyone knows the free copy and whatnot, I'm just hoping to get some support and feedback!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Stats aren't looking so good for me but that's okay! No, really. Managed to line up a few things to get that final push right before the end of my run. Right now 217 page views, 83 from site and the rest from elsewhere. Still 0 H&T. If they pass on it, I am definitely redoing the cover. Had someone send me a fan mail on my FB site though saying they loved the sample so I've got at least one random vote. Lol 

Hi to all the new people who joined! I'll definitely be voting for your books when it hits the top of the list. 😊


----------



## Delaine Christine

Hello all!  Got my free copy of your book today, Steve!  Congrats on that!  I can totally see why your completely stoked.

Welcome to all newbies I might have missed and good luck to those now waiting in the wing.  = - )


----------



## Steve Vernon

Got the day off today. I'm so freaking excited. I need to celebrate. Just for the heck of it I am going to spend the entire first half of the day sitting at my dining room table with every single stinking receipt I shoeboxed up last year, doing my FREAKING INCOME TAX!!!

Yeah.

That sounds like fun, doesn't it?


So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
3 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
3 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
3 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
5 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
5 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
8 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
8 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
9 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
11 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
16 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
17 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
18 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
19 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
19 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
22 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
23 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
24 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
24 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
29 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Awesome! Thanks so much for the ongoing list! I'll check all of these books out now!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Well, I'll do an update on stats since I seemed to have start this little trend over the past couple of days...

*3 Days Left for Remember Me Always*
Hours in H&T: 444 of 624
Total Page Views: 3,074
Traffic: KS ~ 41% // External ~ 59%

I hope I'm still fairing pretty well in the scheme of things.  But I agree with one of the posts up above --- "it all comes down to a well written, marketable book."  I couldn't agree more!

Did anyone take notice that some books have taken weeks for KS to make a decision?  I just noticed one book that had ended on I think the 12th was just now selected.  At least they made it, but the wait has to be horrible.  I think waiting would be the hardest part.  I was keeping an eye on Second String, if anyone remembers that book being on there.  It seemed to take forever for them to decide....and then they passed.  All that waiting and nothing in return.  Ugh!  I felt so bad for the author!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I've got 5 left.

117 hours total in H&T

1.7 total views

Views were at an all time low.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Sounds like sharing stats might help? Here's mine:

3 days to go (whew!)
616 of 624 hours in H&T
2898 page views
52% external views (1.5k)
48% Scout views (1.3k)

I'm curious to now see what the last two days look like once it hits ending soon. I've been watching the percentages of external to Scout and they've stayed pretty balanced all along. If the idea Scouters wait until the last few days to nominate books they like happens to me, I'll keep you posted on any shift in numbers.


----------



## JR.

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Did anyone take notice that some books have taken weeks for KS to make a decision? I just noticed one book that had ended on I think the 12th was just now selected. At least they made it, but the wait has to be horrible. I think waiting would be the hardest part. I was keeping an eye on Second String, if anyone remembers that book being on there. It seemed to take forever for them to decide....and then they passed. All that waiting and nothing in return. Ugh! I felt so bad for the author!


Actually, I've been thinking the exact opposite. Send your mss off to an agent or publishing house and see how quick they get back. There was a thread here recently about Baen books and the number of YEARS some authors here have been waiting. It was only about two months from Steve applying to being published. That's crazy fast.


----------



## lincolnjcole

I agree. It isn't that long when you really get down to it to have to wait.

I'm at 1.3k page views, 16 days left, 167 hours H&T.

What I think is they have x books they can pick a month. They might find a book that is awesome but have 10 days before they are allowed to pick another book. Or, alternatively, maybe they have 5-6 so-so books and want to wait a few days to see if something amazing popups up under their radar. Some people might get told right away yes/no, but for the rest of the people, they might have to wait for the 'batch' acceptance where they make the final decision (probably 1 every 15 days) so you might get stuck with extra waiting depending on when your campaign started.

In any case, it's way faster than a traditional publisher. Hopefully, however, they look more for quality and content than just the popularity contest


----------



## Steve Vernon

JR. said:


> Actually, I've been thinking the exact opposite. Send your mss off to an agent or publishing house and see how quick they get back. There was a thread here recently about Baen books and the number of YEARS some authors here have been waiting. It was only about two months from Steve applying to being published. That's crazy fast.


Yup. I'm putting the finishing touches to a manuscript for a local publisher who has already published seven of my books. They get them into libraries and schools and bookstores right across Canada, which is something that I cannot readily do, so the wait is worth it for me - but it can be quite a wait. I was told that my local publisher is currently filling its 2017 schedule - so if they do buy this book that I am writing I might be looking at quite a wait. So the few weeks that it has taken the folks at Kindle Scout to get around to KELPIE DREAMS is no problem at all.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I tried a Kindle Scout with an old book that I'd written and had complimented but rejected and put away for "later." I thought I'd at least see if there was reader interest.

I did a terrible marketing job (partly because I resent the way Amazon is beginning to enlist authors to do wholesale KDP marketing). I did not get chosen.

BUT what I did do was craft my "Thanks for voting!" message to let readers know they could contact me for a copy of the unedited book if they wanted to finish it.

I built a list of folks who asked for the unedited book, quizzed them on what they would like to see in revisions, finished the book, and published it.

I even set it up for preorder and got advance readers to review it for me. I'm really glad I tried it, because the experiment released me from my belief the book was flawed beyond redemption.


----------



## klagodzki

Hello everyone! I just started my campaign for Son of Lot today (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L263HQKY8C4R). I will come back every few days to share my thoughts on the experience. So far, so good. &#128512;


----------



## lincolnjcole

kellymcclymer said:
 

> I tried a Kindle Scout with an old book that I'd written and had complimented but rejected and put away for "later." I thought I'd at least see if there was reader interest.
> 
> I did a terrible marketing job (partly because I resent the way Amazon is beginning to enlist authors to do wholesale KDP marketing). I did not get chosen.
> 
> BUT what I did do was craft my "Thanks for voting!" message to let readers know they could contact me for a copy of the unedited book if they wanted to finish it.
> 
> I built a list of folks who asked for the unedited book, quizzed them on what they would like to see in revisions, finished the book, and published it.
> 
> I even set it up for preorder and got advance readers to review it for me. I'm really glad I tried it, because the experiment released me from my belief the book was flawed beyond redemption.


That's super cool! I really like that idea, and it does help getting feedback from people.

I've been keeping track of my stats on my blog and my experience. This is my second campaign (the other ended in November) and it's totally different now.

http://www.LincolnCole.net/blog


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> That's super cool! I really like that idea, and it does help getting feedback from people.
> 
> I've been keeping track of my stats on my blog and my experience. This is my second campaign (the other ended in November) and it's totally different now.
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/blog


Lincoln- I'm very curious. How have the two experiences been different? Do you mind elaborating briefly? I did look up your blog but couldn't parse that information. Thanks!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> I agree. It isn't that long when you really get down to it to have to wait.
> 
> I'm at 1.3k page views, 16 days left, 167 hours H&T.
> 
> What I think is they have x books they can pick a month. They might find a book that is awesome but have 10 days before they are allowed to pick another book. Or, alternatively, maybe they have 5-6 so-so books and want to wait a few days to see if something amazing popups up under their radar. Some people might get told right away yes/no, but for the rest of the people, they might have to wait for the 'batch' acceptance where they make the final decision (probably 1 every 15 days) so you might get stuck with extra waiting depending on when your campaign started.
> 
> In any case, it's way faster than a traditional publisher. Hopefully, however, they look more for quality and content than just the popularity contest


Interesting theory! And I agree 100%--fifteen days is nothing compared to the year I waited for a book to be rejected. I forgot it was even subbed and had published it on my own long before the editor got back to me. Just ridiculous.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Lincoln- I'm very curious. How have the two experiences been different? Do you mind elaborating briefly? I did look up your blog but couldn't parse that information. Thanks!


So, the first book I put up there got about 300 views total and never hit hot and trending. I didn't really know what I was doing and had only been writing/publishing for a few months. I found out that if you don't direct people to Kindle Scout, Amazon won't either. It's a giant popularity contest, and certain genres are favored over others.

This time around I asked a lot more people for support, and I feel like what I have on the website many people would like. I also noticed that once you hit hot and trending, it's a lot easier to stay there because it generates its own traffic. It's sort of a self-fulfilling prophecy where people like to pick a winning book (it makes sense: you get a free copy if it wins but only if you nominate, so nominate books in the last few days that are likely to win to maximize your potential to get free books).

I think I asked too many people who could guarantee nominations in the first days, so now it's a lot harder getting any nominations. And, fewer people look at it on Kindle Scout (since most people are there to nominate winners) so most of my views are coming from outside this time.

I agree 100% that it takes a good cover, good blurb, and good first few pages to get noticed on kindle scout, but the bigger factor is that already being popular and having a huge support network makes a huge difference.

Hope this helps!



PattiLarsen said:


> Interesting theory! And I agree 100%--fifteen days is nothing compared to the year I waited for a book to be rejected. I forgot it was even subbed and had published it on my own long before the editor got back to me. Just ridiculous.


I have places I sent books to years ago contacting me back to say no thanks! Honestly, I've seen too many people get screwed by 'traditional' publishers who just rob the author or post a book and forget about it really regret self-publishing. I love the support of kboards and the people here!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

PattiLarsen said:


> Sounds like sharing stats might help? Here's mine:
> 
> 3 days to go (whew!)
> 616 of 624 hours in H&T
> 2898 page views
> 52% external views (1.5k)
> 48% Scout views (1.3k)


I was wondering how many hours you had in H&T, Patti, because it seems like Eve is NEVER off of Hot & Trending!!! lol


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> I agree. It isn't that long when you really get down to it to have to wait.
> 
> I'm at 1.3k page views, 16 days left, 167 hours H&T.
> 
> What I think is they have x books they can pick a month. They might find a book that is awesome but have 10 days before they are allowed to pick another book. Or, alternatively, maybe they have 5-6 so-so books and want to wait a few days to see if something amazing popups up under their radar. Some people might get told right away yes/no, but for the rest of the people, they might have to wait for the 'batch' acceptance where they make the final decision (probably 1 every 15 days) so you might get stuck with extra waiting depending on when your campaign started.
> 
> In any case, it's way faster than a traditional publisher. Hopefully, however, they look more for quality and content than just the popularity contest


Lincoln, your book looks really good - a lot like mine, actually  Love your writing style. I'm going to nominate it when my nominations open up again.


----------



## Steve Vernon

klagodzki said:


> Hello everyone! I just started my campaign for Son of Lot today (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L263HQKY8C4R). I will come back every few days to share my thoughts on the experience. So far, so good. &#128512;


I've got you on the list, Karol.



AuthorAngelaS said:


> I was wondering how many hours you had in H&T, Patti, because it seems like Eve is NEVER off of Hot & Trending!!! lol


Patti is raking in big crazy numbers. I heard that she broke Amazon's H&T tracker. Jeff Bezos has put out an order for a brand new abacus, made out of titanium steel and those little nuggets of popcorn that get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> Lincoln, your book looks really good - a lot like mine, actually  Love your writing style. I'm going to nominate it when my nominations open up again.


Thanks! I appreciate it!



Steve Vernon said:
 

> Patti is raking in big crazy numbers. I heard that she broke Amazon's H&T tracker. Jeff Bezos has put out an order for a brand new abacus, made out of titanium steel and those little nuggets of popcorn that get stuck in your teeth.


I know, it's going crazy! I've nominated it!


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I was wondering how many hours you had in H&T, Patti, because it seems like Eve is NEVER off of Hot & Trending!!! lol


I'm fortunate to have a large network from being indie since 2011. It's been a marathon of building readership and my backlist and, while I've done very well on my own, I'm even more excited to see what kind of impact Amazon can now create if Eve gets chosen... fingers crossed!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got you on the list, Karol.
> 
> Patti is raking in big crazy numbers. I heard that she broke Amazon's H&T tracker. Jeff Bezos has put out an order for a brand new abacus, made out of titanium steel and those little nuggets of popcorn that get stuck in your teeth.


Now I'm hungry... thanks, Steve!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it!
> 
> I know, it's going crazy! I've nominated it!


Thank you so much for the nomination


----------



## P.H. Turner

Thank you Toby!
P.H. Turner


----------



## Stevie O

PattiLarsen said:


> Sounds like sharing stats might help? Here's mine:
> 
> 3 days to go (whew!)
> 616 of 624 hours in H&T
> 2898 page views
> 52% external views (1.5k)
> 48% Scout views (1.3k)
> 
> I'm curious to now see what the last two days look like once it hits ending soon. I've been watching the percentages of external to Scout and they've stayed pretty balanced all along. If the idea Scouters wait until the last few days to nominate books they like happens to me, I'll keep you posted on any shift in numbers.


I just nominated you Patti, good luck, not that you need it!!  
I know that my book won't get picked, I don't have a fan-base and have just released my first book. My question is, Do you think I should enrol my next, ready book in KS or is it wasting their time and mine?? cheers stevie


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got you on the list, Karol.
> 
> Patti is raking in big crazy numbers. I heard that she broke Amazon's H&T tracker. Jeff Bezos has put out an order for a brand new abacus, made out of titanium steel and those little nuggets of popcorn that get stuck in your teeth.


Thanks, Steve!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Stevie O said:


> I just nominated you Patti, good luck, not that you need it!!
> I know that my book won't get picked, I don't have a fan-base and have just released my first book. My question is, Do you think I should enrol my next, ready book in KS or is it wasting their time and mine?? cheers stevie


Thank you for nominating me! I think from what I've read you have as good a chance as anyone, no matter the stats you're seeing from Scout or your existing fanbase. I don't know about what you should do, but if this one doesn't follow through with a contract offer, I'm going to sub another first in series within six weeks or so. Even if just to keep my name visible. Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Thank you for nominating me! I think from what I've read you have as good a chance as anyone, no matter the stats you're seeing from Scout or your existing fanbase.


The name visibility is incredibly useful from Kindle Scout, if only to expand people who have heard of you and your books.

I wouldn't quite agree that it's all even, Patti, because the chances of being chosen don't seem even. It seems to be tiered based. About 60% of books probably never get a single amazon rep to look at them (the ones that don't hit H&T and stay under 500-800 page views). They just float through the system, get their day in the sun, and then pass out the other side. If they look amazing and a rep notices it on their own, they might look at it, and then lobby for the book even though it didn't generate support during the campaign...but, that's a moon shot.

About 35% are in the middle range. They get enough page views/nominations to get an Amazon team member to look at it. If that rep think its so good it'll blow people away, they pass it up the food chain, and then the team makes the final decision about contract or not (based on if they think the book will make them money).

And then 5% are in "holy crap this book was trending the entire campaign and 3,000+ people saw it" tier. Those books go through the same process regarding the amazon rep, only they have a little extra edge (they know this book WILL have a lot of readership just from the author's outreach, and it will launch with a lot of reviews and positive energy). But, that doesn't necessarily mean it'll get picked (if it isn't that good, they might assume it isn't worth their time and this person just won the elementary school popularity contest portion of Kindle Scout but not worth putting their name on).

Your book is definitely in that top 5%. You don't necessarily have a huge edge over the books in the second tier, but you do have an edge...and the books in the third tier definitely don't stand an even chance with you. I hope (and think) your book will get picked, but now it's just the waiting game 

*Note, this is all fuzzy math because obviously Amazon doesn't release statistics about this stuff, and it probably fluctuates month to month algorithmically depending on how many page views OTHER books are getting at the same time. If in one month 10 books get 5,000 page views, then the next month the top 10 get 3,000, then I'm certain Amazon is going to take that into account and assume other factors play a part.*


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> The name visibility is incredibly useful from Kindle Scout, if only to expand people who have heard of you and your books.
> 
> I wouldn't quite agree that it's all even, Patti, because the chances of being chosen don't seem even. It seems to be tiered based. About 60% of books probably never get a single amazon rep to look at them (the ones that don't hit H&T and stay under 500-800 page views). They just float through the system, get their day in the sun, and then pass out the other side. If they look amazing and a rep notices it on their own, they might look at it, and then lobby for the book even though it didn't generate support during the campaign...but, that's a moon shot.
> 
> About 35% are in the middle range. They get enough page views/nominations to get an Amazon team member to look at it. If that rep think its so good it'll blow people away, they pass it up the food chain, and then the team makes the final decision about contract or not (based on if they think the book will make them money).
> 
> And then 5% are in "holy crap this book was trending the entire campaign and 3,000+ people saw it" tier. Those books go through the same process regarding the amazon rep, only they have a little extra edge (they know this book WILL have a lot of readership just from the author's outreach, and it will launch with a lot of reviews and positive energy). But, that doesn't necessarily mean it'll get picked (if it isn't that good, they might assume it isn't worth their time and this person just won the elementary school popularity contest portion of Kindle Scout but not worth putting their name on).
> 
> Your book is definitely in that top 5%. You don't necessarily have a huge edge over the books in the second tier, but you do have an edge...and the books in the third tier definitely don't stand an even chance with you. I hope (and think) your book will get picked, but now it's just the waiting game
> 
> *Note, this is all fuzzy math because obviously Amazon doesn't release statistics about this stuff, and it probably fluctuates month to month algorithmically depending on how many page views OTHER books are getting at the same time. If in one month 10 books get 5,000 page views, then the next month the top 10 get 3,000, then I'm certain Amazon is going to take that into account and assume other factors play a part.*


I guess I was going on the assertion I'd heard from others that books with low views had been chosen while those in H&T the full time had bee passed over... but I'm not dismissing the fact I'm fortunate to have so much support. Regardless, I'm immensely grateful just to have a chance to be seen. Like everyone else, I imagine


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> I guess I was going on the assertion I'd heard from others that books with low views had been chosen while those in H&T the full time had bee passed over... but I'm not dismissing the fact I'm fortunate to have so much support. Regardless, I'm immensely grateful just to have a chance to be seen. Like everyone else, I imagine


I can second that! It's fun just seeing what people have to say about the short excerpt. But, the biggest truth of the matter is: you are getting a lot of page views and a lot of support from people clicking that nominate button. Says a lot about the quality of what you're put forth that so many people want to support it.  Well done!

The assertion is totally true about them taking books that didn't run rampant during their campaign...but there's a difference between low page views and LOW page views lol. My first Kindle Scout effort had 321 views...it took about six hours after the campaign ended for them to say "no thanks'. I guarantee no one looked at the entry, and I don't blame them lmao. Like I said, they might pull books out of that bottom group if someone on the inside notices it and it is 'just that good', but that's contrary evidence that further proves the original assertion: the books they pick are ones that are already shown to be popular!


----------



## Heather Hart

PattiLarsen said:


> I guess I was going on the assertion I'd heard from others that books with low views had been chosen while those in H&T the full time had bee passed over... but I'm not dismissing the fact I'm fortunate to have so much support. Regardless, I'm immensely grateful just to have a chance to be seen. Like everyone else, I imagine


I voted for you today, Patti. Best of luck!


----------



## rleerose

Hi, everyone! This thread appears packed with information. Hope you don't mind if I join in.


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> Hi, everyone! This thread appears packed with information. Hope you don't mind if I join in.


Not at all! Welcome!


----------



## Heather Hart

rleerose said:


> Hi, everyone! This thread appears packed with information. Hope you don't mind if I join in.


Welcome! 
If you haven't already feel free to join this FB group - it's new - but it might help you get votes.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/NominationHotspot/


----------



## rleerose

Thanks, Heather and Lincoln! I'm still trying to figure this site out! I love reading everyone's stats and trying to make sense out of who gets picked and who doesn't. There are a lot of great books on Scout right now. I have 17 days left, 1.1k views, and 230/288 hours in H & T. If anyone wants to check out my campaign, here's the link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/16HK3AREZRSLJ 
It is nice putting a face/voice with the books I've been checking out.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

rleerose said:


> Hi, everyone! This thread appears packed with information. Hope you don't mind if I join in.


Not at all.

Newbie buys the next round of drinks!


----------



## rleerose

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Newbie buys the next round of drinks!


No problem!


----------



## TobyT

So far, in six days I've had 386 page views and only spent 10 hours in the first two days on "H&T." They say staying power is more important than big numbers, so I'm spacing out my Facebook instant messages and emails so I don't get everyone voting all on the same day. I also have an ad on Facebook spaced out over the entire nomination period. I don't have a huge fan base, but I do have some pretty loyal fans.

Some of my back list has sold well, some hasn't, so we'll see how much impact that has. I think my cover is pretty good, at least I think it stands up to the pro-looking covers I see on the site. It was edited by my former agent, who was an editor for Random House, so that was a time-saver AND a money-saver.

All that being said, it still may not get picked, but I think I have an above-average chance.

Anybody who would like to check out RED RABBIT, an occult detective thriller (something like James Patterson meets Dean Koontz) can do so at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH. Thanks!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Heather Hart said:


> I voted for you today, Patti. Best of luck!


Thank you, Heather!


----------



## PattiLarsen

rleerose said:


> Thanks, Heather and Lincoln! I'm still trying to figure this site out! I love reading everyone's stats and trying to make sense out of who gets picked and who doesn't. There are a lot of great books on Scout right now. I have 17 days left, 1.1k views, and 230/288 hours in H & T. If anyone wants to check out my campaign, here's the link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/16HK3AREZRSLJ
> It is nice putting a face/voice with the books I've been checking out.


I've been watching yours, fellow YA!  Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

rleerose said:


> No problem!


Fine then. I'll take a man's drink.

Shirley Temple please.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

lincolnjcole said:


> I agree. It isn't that long when you really get down to it to have to wait.
> 
> I'm at 1.3k page views, 16 days left, 167 hours H&T.
> 
> What I think is they have x books they can pick a month. They might find a book that is awesome but have 10 days before they are allowed to pick another book. Or, alternatively, maybe they have 5-6 so-so books and want to wait a few days to see if something amazing popups up under their radar. Some people might get told right away yes/no, but for the rest of the people, they might have to wait for the 'batch' acceptance where they make the final decision (probably 1 every 15 days) so you might get stuck with extra waiting depending on when your campaign started.
> 
> In any case, it's way faster than a traditional publisher. Hopefully, however, they look more for quality and content than just the popularity contest


Ah, that makes sense! I didn't mean to sound daft by any means. I realize publishers take a LONG time. I guess with Kindle Scout, everything is sort of in the fast track. It just surprises me how some books only take one or two days to get selected, and other can take up to two weeks. I know all things considered that it's a very short time in the publishing world!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm fortunate to have a large network from being indie since 2011. It's been a marathon of building readership and my backlist and, while I've done very well on my own, I'm even more excited to see what kind of impact Amazon can now create if Eve gets chosen... fingers crossed!


Well, your followers must be great! I also have a fairly strong network, but clearly not as strong as yours! lol You've got my vote! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Patti's book is definitely going to get picked up. If not, I call shenanigans.


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Well, your followers must be great! I also have a fairly strong network, but clearly not as strong as yours! lol You've got my vote! Best of luck to you!!


Thank you! I've been so fortunate


----------



## PattiLarsen

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Patti's book is definitely going to get picked up. If not, I call shenanigans.


Thank you so much for the vote of confidence!


----------



## klagodzki

Day 1 for Son of Lot is almost in the books. A few observations:
- The delay in the stats is driving me up the wall. I have been a ball of nerves!
- By late evening, my book made it into H&T; I don't know if that's a cause for celebration. What's the trajectory from now on?
- The KB boards, to which I'm a newbie, are full of wonderful people. Whether I get picked or not, I'll keep hanging around.

I expect I won't sleep much over the next 29 days.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L263HQKY8C4R


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so one day off work yesterday and today I am all - MOMMY, I DON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL!

Being a grown-up can suck worse than a billion backed-up toilets, buried somewhere in the belly of the deepest darkest black hole in the universe.



So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
2 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
2 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
2 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
4 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
4 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
7 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
7 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
8 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
10 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
15 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
16 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
16 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
17 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
18 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
18 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
21 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
22 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
23 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
23 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
28 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## cggaudet

I just want to say how much I love all of the information everyone posts on here. I'm hoping to enter a book into Scout in the next month, so I'm eager to learn as much as I can before I jump in.


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so one day off work yesterday and today I am all - MOMMY, I DON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL!
> 
> Being a grown-up can suck worse than a billion backed-up toilets, buried somewhere in the belly of the deepest darkest black hole in the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 2 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 2 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 2 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 4 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 4 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 7 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 7 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 8 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 10 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 15 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 16 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 16 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 17 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 18 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 18 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 21 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 22 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 23 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 23 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 28 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve - thank you so much for this.

The stats for day 1 for Son of Lot are up: 150 page views and 2 hrs on H&T. I have no idea what those numbers really mean without any context.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L263HQKY8C4R

Nail-biting. Just invested in a new bottle of Peptobismol.


----------



## lincolnjcole

cggaudet said:


> I just want to say how much I love all of the information everyone posts on here. I'm hoping to enter a book into Scout in the next month, so I'm eager to learn as much as I can before I jump in.


Definitely agree!

I added another two hundred page views yesterday, but no more hours in H&T. 1500 page views...15 days left in the campaign. I hate having to wait so long for the pages to refresh!


----------



## PattiLarsen

cggaudet said:


> I just want to say how much I love all of the information everyone posts on here. I'm hoping to enter a book into Scout in the next month, so I'm eager to learn as much as I can before I jump in.


Hi Christina! So happy you're here


----------



## cggaudet

PattiLarsen said:


> Hi Christina! So happy you're here


Thanks for telling me about this forum! Best of luck on the last couple of days with Eve.


----------



## klagodzki

rleerose said:


> Thanks, Heather and Lincoln! I'm still trying to figure this site out! I love reading everyone's stats and trying to make sense out of who gets picked and who doesn't. There are a lot of great books on Scout right now. I have 17 days left, 1.1k views, and 230/288 hours in H & T. If anyone wants to check out my campaign, here's the link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/16HK3AREZRSLJ
> It is nice putting a face/voice with the books I've been checking out.


R'Lee - I filled up my nominations with The Nether. Sounds neat.

Best of luck!
Karol


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Steve Vernon said:


> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 2 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 2 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 2 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart


Nominated Gate to Gillan --- best of luck on your last day, Michael!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> The name visibility is incredibly useful from Kindle Scout, if only to expand people who have heard of you and your books.
> 
> And then 5% are in "holy crap this book was trending the entire campaign and 3,000+ people saw it" tier. Those books go through the same process regarding the amazon rep, only they have a little extra edge (they know this book WILL have a lot of readership just from the author's outreach, and it will launch with a lot of reviews and positive energy). But, that doesn't necessarily mean it'll get picked (if it isn't that good, they might assume it isn't worth their time and this person just won the elementary school popularity contest portion of Kindle Scout but not worth putting their name on).


Lincoln, I'd agree with the name recognition and backlist being a real advantage for those chosen, but in the interest of self-respect I have another possibility to throw into that top 5%. I was in the top X% in December/January with almost 2400 views (numbers are running higher now for the top books as the program is more popular?) and 96% of my time in H&T. I've seen 98% from one other person, but no better than that, since the first eight hours are intro to the system. I think my book is high-quality and so do my reviewers (check the link below), and folks here were surprised I wasn't chosen. But as I have watched the books that ARE chosen I see that they tend very much to fit comfortably into popular genre categories. KS expanded to include general literature shortly before I started my campaign, but I don't think they're really thinking along those lines. Their mechanisms are set up for the easily-recognizable romance, thriller, etc. My historical fiction with a literary bent just didn't fit there.

BUT the campaign was quite valuable to me in the networking I was able to do through my fellow Scoutees, and getting into the campaign mode taught me a lot about book marketing in general. My book is ranking competitively with Kindle Press books that came out within a couple of months before and after. The opportunity I had with a Countdown Deal a few weeks ago put me in a good ranking (under 5,000 overall) for a couple of days. Yes, I'd love to see how I would have done with the Kindle Press deal, but I'm doing pretty well on my own, as these things go. And I'm writing the next things, which everyone should do. My book is well suited to the illustrated paperback form, and I've sold a lot more of those than might be expected, some on Amazon and some privately (including to museum societies in the area I wrote about). And that's all in just a few months!

If someone else had a book like mine and were wondering about whether to do a KS campaign, I'd explain the above and say "Go for it! You'll be a better book marketer in the end, and you might even get chosen (if they're thinking more broadly about niches)." I'm working on a short story "prequel" now, and in June I plan to begin a companion novel to *Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan.* That one will be more niche-related as a bona-fide romance, albeit a literary fiction type, so I may try Kindle Scout again to see what happens. 

So I would say that a "popular" Kindle Scout book is not necessarily a poor book if it is not chosen--or at least I hope that's not the explanation for why I didn't get chosen!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Lincoln, I'd agree with the name recognition and backlist being a real advantage for those chosen, but in the interest of self-respect I have another possibility to throw into that top 5%. I was in the top X% in December/January with almost 2400 views and 96% of my time in H&T. I've seen 98% from one other person, but no better than that, since the first eight hours are intro to the system. I think my book is high-quality and so do my reviewers (check the link below), and folks here were surprised I wasn't chosen. But as I have watched the books that ARE chosen I see that they tend very much to fit comfortably into popular genre categories. KS expanded to include general literature shortly before I started my campaign, but I don't think they're really thinking along those lines. Their mechanisms are set up for the easily-recognizable romance, thriller, etc. My historical fiction with a literary bent just didn't fit there.
> 
> BUT the campaign was quite valuable to me in the networking I was able to do through my fellow Scoutees, and getting into the campaign mode taught me a lot about book marketing in general. My book is ranking competitively with Kindle Press books that came out within a couple of months before and after. The opportunity I had with a Countdown Deal a few weeks ago put me in a good ranking (under 5,000 overall) for a couple of days. Yes, I'd love to see how I would have done with the Kindle Press deal, but I'm doing pretty well on my own, as these things go. And I'm writing the next things, which everyone should do. My book is well suited to the illustrated paperback form, and I've sold a lot more of those than might be expected, some on Amazon and some privately (including to museum societies in the area I wrote about). And that's all in just a few months!
> 
> If someone else had a book like mine and were wondering about whether to do a KS campaign, I'd explain the above and say "Go for it! You'll be a better book marketer in the end, and you might even get chosen (if they're thinking more broadly about niches)." I'm working on a short story "prequel" now, and in June I plan to begin a companion novel to *Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan.* That one will be more niche-related as a bona-fide romance, albeit a literary fiction type, so I may try Kindle Scout again to see what happens.
> 
> So I would say that a "popular" Kindle Scout book is not necessarily a poor book if it is not chosen--or at least I hope that's not the explanation for why I didn't get chosen!


Definitely well said, and I didn't at all mean the books that trend in that 5% and aren't chosen aren't worthy books. Amazon has been picking some specific books in specific genres for sure. It's hard to say how well you would have done if they did pick you, but there's something to be said for keeping your own rights to your awesome book. I think the biggest thing is the limiting factor of how many books they can pick (if they just took every book that was good, then kindle scout would have a few thousand books now).

Did you get any sales out of the email blast from amazon when your KS book was published (to the people who nominated?) Mine generated 0 sales, but I probably only had like 50-100 nominations lol. It's something that seems like it is worthwhile, but hard to tell.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm fortunate to have a large network from being indie since 2011. It's been a marathon of building readership and my backlist and, while I've done very well on my own, I'm even more excited to see what kind of impact Amazon can now create if Eve gets chosen... fingers crossed!


Patti, we all have a lot to learn from you! My first Kindle book came out the end of January and its paperback form the end of February, and things move so fast in this world I already sort of feel like a veteran. You're a sage.


----------



## rleerose

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so one day off work yesterday and today I am all - MOMMY, I DON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL!
> 
> Being a grown-up can suck worse than a billion backed-up toilets, buried somewhere in the belly of the deepest darkest black hole in the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Gate to Gillan by Michael Scott
> 2 days left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> 2 days left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> 2 days left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 4 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 4 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 7 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 7 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 8 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 10 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 15 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 16 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 16 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 17 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 18 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 18 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 21 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 22 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 23 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 23 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 28 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks so much for adding me to the list!


----------



## rleerose

klagodzki said:


> R'Lee - I filled up my nominations with The Nether. Sounds neat.
> 
> Best of luck!
> Karol


Awwww! Thanks, Karol.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> Did you get any sales out of the email blast from amazon when your KS book was published (to the people who nominated?) Mine generated 0 sales, but I probably only had like 50-100 nominations lol. It's something that seems like it is worthwhile, but hard to tell.


Yes. I timed my announcements to my mailing list (just over 100 at the time) and on Facebook (almost 500 regular friends, about 200 of whom are in fairly frequent interaction with me) so I could pick out how many sales came from the Scout email to my nominators, and I think it was about 20-30 sales linked to the campaign specifically, though my first week I sold 69 from all sources (and had about 800 page views in KU, representing about 3.5 reads of the book). Probably a lot of my mailing list people and FB friends who nominated it bought it outside of that 20-30 window, so you can mix and match and guess about how many page views (out of almost 2400) and nominations (96% of time in H&T) result in sales (mine at $2.99). After that I sold about 1 book per day (raised my price to $3.99 in March) until my Countdown, which netted 140 sales at 99 cents and 50 sales at $1.99, PLUS collateral sales of the lovely paperback (my royalty about $4) from those who wanted a "premium" version--about ten people.  I purchased advertising to help the Coundown campaign--$21 on Fussy Librarian (at $1.99 price point) and $35 on EReader Cafe (best results here at 99 cents), plus a character interview (no payment) on blog for historical fiction on the same day as F.L., the last day of the promo.

Some say we shouldn't share our sales records, for fear we'll scare off agents, but I've lived my whole life in "indie" mode (started an online business teaching writing in 1996, homeschooled all four of my children, etc.), so I'm not too concerned.

Actually, I'd love to know how others fared in their launches after a (failed OR successful) Scout campaign, especially as compared to their regular launches.


----------



## TP Keane

I tried the kindle scout with my book Dear Bob. I kept it in the Hot and Trending for the full 30 days. But my book was a kids book, less than their 50k word limit, so they didn't take it. Not sure if it helps, seeing as how you have to have the cover yourself already and that's the most expensive thing, plus you can only sell it on Amazon. I'm sure the $1500 is nice, but I'm not sure how much advertising they do.


----------



## rleerose

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> But as I have watched the books that ARE chosen I see that they tend very much to fit comfortably into popular genre categories.
> 
> Yes, I'd love to see how I would have done with the Kindle Press deal, but I'm doing pretty well on my own, as these things go. And I'm writing the next things, which everyone should do. My book is well suited to the illustrated paperback form, and I've sold a lot more of those than might be expected, some on Amazon and some privately (including to museum societies in the area I wrote about). And that's all in just a few months!


First of all, congrats on having such a successful book launch even after you weren't selected by Scout. Second, I've heard people say before that they believe Scout is only selecting certain books from certain genres. What are those popular genres?


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> First of all, congrats on having such a successful book launch even after you weren't selected by Scout. Second, I've heard people say before that they believe Scout is only selecting certain books from certain genres. What are those popular genres?


Romance, thriller, not historical fiction. Some paranormal. You can check out the list of titles (its about 160) that were picked and see which genres have the most selections.



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Yes. I timed my announcements to my mailing list (just over 100 at the time) and on Facebook (almost 500 regular friends, about 200 of whom are in fairly frequent interaction with me) so I could pick out how many sales came from the Scout email to my nominators, and I think it was about 20-30 sales linked to the campaign specifically, though my first week I sold 69 from all sources (and had about 800 page views in KU, representing about 3.5 reads of the book). Probably a lot of my mailing list people and FB friends who nominated it bought it outside of that 20-30 window, so you can mix and match and guess about how many page views (out of almost 2400) and nominations (96% of time in H&T) result in sales (mine at $2.99). After that I sold about 1 book per day (raised my price to $3.99 in March) until my Countdown, which netted 140 sales at 99 cents and 50 sales at $1.99, PLUS collateral sales of the lovely paperback (my royalty about $4) from those who wanted a "premium" version--about ten people.  I purchased advertising to help the Coundown campaign--$21 on Fussy Librarian (at $1.99 price point) and $35 on EReader Cafe (best results here at 99 cents), plus a character interview (no payment) on blog for historical fiction on the same day as F.L., the last day of the promo.
> 
> Some say we shouldn't share our sales records, for fear we'll scare off agents, but I've lived my whole life in "indie" mode (started an online business teaching writing in 1996, homeschooled all four of my children, etc.), so I'm not too concerned.
> 
> Actually, I'd love to know how others fared in their launches after a (failed OR successful) Scout campaign, especially as compared to their regular launches.


I am in indie mode too. Doing things yourself is always worthwhile. I haven't tried ereader cafe but I've used a lot of different sites. I have found ones I'm comfortable using, and ones that haven't worked at all for me. My launch of the first KS campaign I ran went pretty uneventfully. I got quite a few sales from promotional efforts, but when I actually did the email blast I got nothing out of it. Either people who nominated had already been reached and bought a copy, or they just didn't care.

The 1500 is nice, but its the targeted advertising that does the most, I'd say. If your book doesn't get it, then it probably won't help at all and you just lose 20% of your royalties.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> The 1500 is nice, but its the targeted advertising that does the most, I'd say. If your book doesn't get it, then it probably won't help at all and you just lose 20% of your royalties.


Yes. I do like knowing what's going on behind the scenes in promotion, to know what works. I mean, if KP were to buy BookBub for lots of Scout winners, that would be cool! Someone here recently shared some very successful stats--romance, I think--I apologize for not remembering who! Earning out the $1500 -- would love to see data on the timing of that with KP and non-KP authors.  I'm a long way from that for myself!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

rleerose said:


> First of all, congrats on having such a successful book launch even after you weren't selected by Scout. Second, I've heard people say before that they believe Scout is only selecting certain books from certain genres. What are those popular genres?


Thanks, RLeeRose! I'd rather make more money faster, but in the long run if I can keep at this level and improve with my backlist (once I have one!), maybe I can be one of the 5% who actually make money on their writing. I've invested quite a bit into making my first book a good one (almost $5k in research trip, art and design, and editing, plus website, mailing list, etc.). I could have gotten a cheaper version done at similar quality (except for the art) for about $2k.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Patti, we all have a lot to learn from you! My first Kindle book came out the end of January and its paperback form the end of February, and things move so fast in this world I already sort of feel like a veteran. You're a sage.


We all start somewhere--I just happened to meander this road before you had the chance. It sounds like you're off to a great beginning, though! Congratulations on the exposure and your book's success. I love being indie, as much as this contract will help my reach. Being my own boss has been the best choice I ever made.


----------



## Mark Wakely

rleerose said:


> First of all, congrats on having such a successful book launch even after you weren't selected by Scout. Second, I've heard people say before that they believe Scout is only selecting certain books from certain genres. What are those popular genres?


Here's the link to the Kindle Scout books currently available on Amazon. The categories and number of books in each are on the left:

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_sel_hd

None of the most recently selected books are on the list since they haven't been released yet, but the ratio among categories probably won't change much.

Mark (still in a holding pattern)


----------



## rleerose

Thanks for the info, guys. I'm headed to check out the link you posted, Mark.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

PattiLarsen said:


> We all start somewhere--I just happened to meander this road before you had the chance. It sounds like you're off to a great beginning, though! Congratulations on the exposure and your book's success. I love being indie, as much as this contract will help my reach. Being my own boss has been the best choice I ever made.


Thanks for the encouragement, Patti! I'm sure I'm not the only one who will take cheer from it.


----------



## Chuck57

Thanks for all the info. Whatever comes of my KS experience directly, indirectly I've been learning a lot!

Been following Steve's countdown for my nominations.

I've been about 123 hrs H/T and 760 page views a little more than a third of the way through. 53 KS/47 external. Try to do a little marketing hither and yon everyday mostly through direct appeals and F/B pages, but not sure how effective the latter have been. 

I do notice they've been promoting a book called THE EAGLE TREE very hard that was apparently selected through this process...and then picked up by Kindle Press. Any insight?

Back to writing, I guess. It's a hard world sometimes!


----------



## Chuck57

Been following Steve's countdown for my nominations.

Noticed that Amazon has been heavily promoting a book called THE EAGLE TREE that was apparently a KS submission...and then picked up by Kindle Press...so there may even be miracle stories.

Whatever happens, learning a lot from this process.

G'luck, y'all!


----------



## klagodzki

Chuck57 said:


> Been following Steve's countdown for my nominations.
> 
> Noticed that Amazon has been heavily promoting a book called THE EAGLE TREE that was apparently a KS submission...and then picked up by Kindle Press...so there may even be miracle stories.
> 
> Whatever happens, learning a lot from this process.
> 
> G'luck, y'all!


I have bought and am reading The Eagle Tree. It's excellent. I'm not surprised it got picked.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Chuck57 said:


> Noticed that Amazon has been heavily promoting a book called THE EAGLE TREE that was apparently a KS submission...and then picked up by Kindle Press...so there may even be miracle stories.


I noticed that, and I also noticed that it's the highest priced book that Kindle Press has --- priced at $5.99. Most of their books are $3.99. The Eagle Tree must be doing very well. Their Amazon best sellers rank looks great!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Chuck57 said:


> Been following Steve's countdown for my nominations.
> 
> Noticed that Amazon has been heavily promoting a book called THE EAGLE TREE that was apparently a KS submission...and then picked up by Kindle Press...so there may even be miracle stories.
> 
> Whatever happens, learning a lot from this process.
> 
> G'luck, y'all!


THE EAGLE TREE became one of the titles in Amazon's "Little A" Literary Fiction and Nonfiction imprint. Here's a link to all of Amazon's imprints.  Click on the images to see the titles:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=s9_acss_ft_ki_x_textbg_button3?docId=1003018741&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=AQWY99VPWHBP2K2QZ44A&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=2404237182&pf_rd_i=1000664761

Mark (still waiting...and waiting...)


----------



## Pauline Creeden

How many different publishers are there in Kindle Scout? I see the Eagle Tree is pub'd by Little A but I thought most were from Kindle Press?


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Mark Wakely said:


> THE EAGLE TREE became one of the titles in Amazon's "Little A" Literary Fiction and Nonfiction imprint. Here's a link to all of Amazon's imprints. Click on the images to see the titles:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=s9_acss_ft_ki_x_textbg_button3?docId=1003018741&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=AQWY99VPWHBP2K2QZ44A&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=2404237182&pf_rd_i=1000664761
> 
> Mark (still waiting...and waiting...)


I never knew Amazon Imprints even existed...until now, of course. How does a book end up being an "imprint"? Is it based on sales?


----------



## RandyJMorris

I'm thinking about writing a legal thriller and taking a shot at Kindle Scout. Slowly reading through this thread and it seems like it could be a good idea for the genre.


----------



## 1984Phins

I actually carved out a bit of class time today so my Intensive Reading students could go onto Kindle Scout and nominate some books. I'm too shy to tell them I had a book on there, but I did see that some of the books on here nabbed a few nominations. _Eve_ and _Remember Me Always_ come to mind, and I think there were others, but I can't recall them now.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

1984Phins said:


> I actually carved out a bit of class time today so my Intensive Reading students could go onto Kindle Scout and nominate some books. I'm too shy to tell them I had a book on there, but I did see that some of the books on here nabbed a few nominations. _Eve_ and _Remember Me Always_ come to mind, and I think there were others, but I can't recall them now.


Thanks so much for the support! That's great that your students are getting involved. You shouldn't be too shy to tell them about your book. They will probably think that's awesome!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

You definitely should've told them. You could've nabbed a whole bunch of votes. It wasn't like you had a hardcore BDSM on there that would make the next class a wee bit uncomfortable. Lol They'd think it was cool their teacher wrote a book.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

RE: Questions on imprints etc

Basically as I understand it-

Everyone can publish *ebooks* to the Kindle Direct Publishing platform.
Everyone can publish *print books* to the Kindle Direct Publishing platform through Createspace

Kindle Scout awards contracts and publishes *ebooks* under Kindle Press

The Amazon Publishing arm

http://amzn.to/1YVXjfp

reaches out to ones they want for the 17 different imprints they have.
They have teams of editors and marketers for these imprints. I think it was intended to move print books but most stores don't want to deal with Amazon so the print and ebooks still mainly move through the same KDP platform with the rest of us. They just push these because they have invested in them. This may also be part of the reason they started a brick and mortar store to compete in the print world.

Note you can also write scripts for Amazon Studios for film

https://studios.amazon.com/submit/film

and adult drama, comedy, and children's series

https://studios.amazon.com/submit/series/drama

I had a series I did under a pen name on KDP that did ok
and right now I'm working at turning it into a drama so I can
offer the script to Amazon and see where it goes.

There are a lot of ways you can try and move each story or series you do.

Someone can correct or gently slap me where I have it wrong


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Lloyd MacRae said:


> RE: Questions on imprints etc
> 
> Basically as I understand it-
> 
> Everyone can publish *ebooks* to the Kindle Direct Publishing platform.
> Everyone can publish *print books* to the Kindle Direct Publishing platform through Createspace
> 
> Kindle Scout awards contracts and publishes *ebooks* under Kindle Press
> 
> The Amazon Publishing arm
> 
> http://amzn.to/1YVXjfp
> 
> reaches out to ones they want for the 17 different imprints they have.
> They have teams of editors and marketers for these imprints. I think it was intended to move print books but most stores don't want to deal with Amazon so the print and ebooks still mainly move through the same KDP platform with the rest of us. They just push these because they have invested in them. This may also be part of the reason they started a brick and mortar store to compete in the print world.
> 
> Note you can also write scripts for Amazon Studios for film
> 
> https://studios.amazon.com/submit/film
> 
> and adult drama, comedy, and children's series
> 
> https://studios.amazon.com/submit/series/drama
> 
> I had a series I did under a pen name on KDP that did ok
> and right now I'm working at turning it into a drama so I can
> offer the script to Amazon and see where it goes.
> 
> There are a lot of ways you can try and move each story or series you do.
> 
> Someone can correct or gently slap me where I have it wrong


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Lloyd MacRae said:


> RE: Questions on imprints etc
> 
> Someone can correct or gently slap me where I have it wrong


No corrections (or slaps) needed.

Mark (still in stasis)


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mark Wakely said:


> THE EAGLE TREE became one of the titles in Amazon's "Little A" Literary Fiction and Nonfiction imprint. Here's a link to all of Amazon's imprints. Click on the images to see the titles:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=s9_acss_ft_ki_x_textbg_button3?docId=1003018741&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=AQWY99VPWHBP2K2QZ44A&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=2404237182&pf_rd_i=1000664761
> 
> Mark (still waiting...and waiting...)


How are you holding up, Mark? Waiting is always the worst...


----------



## PattiLarsen

1984Phins said:


> I actually carved out a bit of class time today so my Intensive Reading students could go onto Kindle Scout and nominate some books. I'm too shy to tell them I had a book on there, but I did see that some of the books on here nabbed a few nominations. _Eve_ and _Remember Me Always_ come to mind, and I think there were others, but I can't recall them now.


How awesome, please thank then for the support--and you should tell them. I'm sure they'd like to know


----------



## Mark Wakely

AuthorAngelaS said:



> I never knew Amazon Imprints even existed...until now, of course. How does a book end up being an "imprint"? Is it based on sales?


Most certainly. You can't submit to them ("Amazon Publishing does not accept unsolicited manuscripts or other submissions at this time.") they select you, based on sales and (undoubtedly) quality of writing.

Mark ("the suspense is killing me"...)


----------



## Mark Wakely

PattiLarsen said:


> How are you holding up, Mark? Waiting is always the worst...


Doing okay, surprisingly. As someone else said, you can wait years or months for some publishers to respond. This is the blink of an eye in comparison.

Thanks for asking.

Mark


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mark Wakely said:


> Doing okay, surprisingly. As someone else said, you can wait years or months for some publishers to respond. This is the blink of an eye in comparison.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Mark


I'm actually getting a kick out of your (quotes)


----------



## 1984Phins

Danielle Kazemi said:


> You definitely should've told them. You could've nabbed a whole bunch of votes.


I still got votes. I kindly asked them if they would nominate the book to "help out a friend." (I published under a pseudonym) 
I wanted it to be optional so they could be introduced to the site and be excited about the possibility of getting free books.



> It wasn't like you had a hardcore BDSM on there that would make the next class a wee bit uncomfortable. Lol They'd think it was cool their teacher wrote a book.


Yeah, that would be awkward.  
That comment actually made me remember that last year I had a few students who wanted me to buy _50 Shades of Grey_ for the classroom library. . .

And one student raised her hand and deadpanned, "The book was better than the movie." It horrified me and actually made me proud at the same time.


----------



## Mark Wakely

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm actually getting a kick out of your (quotes)


Well thanks. I'll keep quoting just for you.

Mark ("this can't go on forever...")


----------



## TobyT

1984Phins said:


> I still got votes. I kindly asked them if they would nominate the book to "help out a friend." (I published under a pseudonym)
> I wanted it to be optional so they could be introduced to the site and be excited about the possibility of getting free books.
> 
> Yeah, that would be awkward.
> That comment actually made me remember that last year I had a few students who wanted me to buy _50 Shades of Grey_ for the classroom library. . .
> 
> And one student raised her hand and deadpanned, "The book was better than the movie." It horrified me and actually made me proud at the same time.


I'm getting a ton of people that say they're going to the site and voting, and the total page views reflect that, but so far I only have 10 out of 168 hours in Hot and Trending. Something is askew somewhere  Could be not all of those people are voting


----------



## klagodzki

TobyT said:


> I'm getting a ton of people that say they're going to the site and voting, and the total page views reflect that, but so far I only have 10 out of 168 hours in Hot and Trending. Something is askew somewhere  Could be not all of those people are voting


I suspect half of my friends are liars, too.  My SON OF LOT fell off H&T at about 11 am and has yet to claw its way back.

Patti's EVE is taking no prisoners. It's beyond impressive how well it's doing. I fully expect it to get picked, or the gods aren't paying attention.


----------



## Delaine Christine

klagodzki said:


> I suspect half of my friends are liars, too.  My SON OF LOT fell off H&T at about 11 am and has yet to claw its way back.
> 
> Patti's EVE is taking no prisoners. It's beyond impressive how well it's doing. I fully expect it to get picked, or the gods aren't paying attention.


LOL, see now I thought that about other books that shockingly didn't get picked. One never knows. But I must admit, I have my fingers crossed that yours gets the go, Patti. Cause I really want to read it. It looks excellent. Lol, I spent the last of my "book money" for awhile on JR Armstrong's God of Chains (though I have to say, it was WELL WORTH IT mind you!!!) Awesome read JR! Just finished it today.  Highly recommend it for those who like science fiction & fantasy blended with "sorcery and swords." 

I find Kindle Scout is ideal, frankly, for someone like me. I don't sleep much at all. Particularly in the last few months. So when I'm not dealing with my son's nightmares and night-frights, I'm either writing, or reading. And there's nothing wrong with free books on a budget and supporting excellent authors in their endeavors, while boning up on my own literary efforts.

And in case you're wondering, JR, yes, it is entirely possible I "slept edited" portions of that book you just edited for me. Thanks again for that BTW! It occurs to me, I did that one during the daytime. Believe it or not, I do better with editing at night then I do during the day, which is why I started making the corrections this week in the evenings. I function 95% better between the hours of 10pm and 3am.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart to fill up my slots.

Welcome to Kindle Scout Limbo, Mr. Scott.

Mark ("Are we having fun yet?...")


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I have got the day off, although I have a meeting with my traditional publisher a little later today.

I've got Saturday and Sunday off as well.

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
1 day left Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
1 day left For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
3 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
3 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
6 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
6 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
7 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
9 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
14 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
15 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
15 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
16 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
17 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
17 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
20 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
21 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
22 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
22 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
27 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mare

Just filled my slot with For Want of a Father. Good luck, Hazel Hart!


----------



## PattiLarsen

klagodzki said:


> I suspect half of my friends are liars, too.  My SON OF LOT fell off H&T at about 11 am and has yet to claw its way back.
> 
> Patti's EVE is taking no prisoners. It's beyond impressive how well it's doing. I fully expect it to get picked, or the gods aren't paying attention.


Since the Gods are a big part of Eve's existence, we can hope they have pull  Thanks for the good vibes!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Delaine Christine said:


> LOL, see now I thought that about other books that shockingly didn't get picked. One never knows. But I must admit, I have my fingers crossed that yours gets the go, Patti. Cause I really want to read it. It looks excellent. Lol, I spent the last of my "book money" for awhile on JR Armstrong's God of Chains (though I have to say, it was WELL WORTH IT mind you!!!) Awesome read JR! Just finished it today.  Highly recommend it for those who like science fiction & fantasy blended with "sorcery and swords."
> 
> I find Kindle Scout is ideal, frankly, for someone like me. I don't sleep much at all. Particularly in the last few months. So when I'm not dealing with my son's nightmares and night-frights, I'm either writing, or reading. And there's nothing wrong with free books on a budget and supporting excellent authors in their endeavors, while boning up on my own literary efforts.
> 
> And in case you're wondering, JR, yes, it is entirely possible I "slept edited" portions of that book you just edited for me. Thanks again for that BTW! It occurs to me, I did that one during the daytime. Believe it or not, I do better with editing at night then I do during the day, which is why I started making the corrections this week in the evenings. I function 95% better between the hours of 10pm and 3am.


Delaine, please get in touch if I'm on my own again when this is over--I'm happy to supply a copy to those who want to read it. (Goes for the rest of y'all, too  )


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Delaine, please get in touch if I'm on my own again when this is over--I'm happy to supply a copy to those who want to read it. (Goes for the rest of y'all, too  )


If we get a free copy from you, I'll definitely post a review for it as well  the book is awesome, and I don't think Kindle Scout should be the only way advance copies are getting reviews!

But, I think you'll get picked anyway, so it's a mute point!

I think having students in an intensive reading class go check out Kindle Scout is awesome! The newer generation can be a part of the crowd-sourced revolution where we don't have a bunch of guys in business suits telling culture what it likes.

BTW: Stats for today! I got another 15 hours in H&T yesterday and up to 1734 page views. 14 days left in the campaign!


----------



## Delaine Christine

PattiLarsen said:


> Delaine, please get in touch if I'm on my own again when this is over--I'm happy to supply a copy to those who want to read it. (Goes for the rest of y'all, too  )


Ah, bless you, Patti! But we shall wait and see. 

And congrats on the stats, Lincoln. You're faring better than I did already at halfway through, LOL.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> If we get a free copy from you, I'll definitely post a review for it as well  the book is awesome, and I don't think Kindle Scout should be the only way advance copies are getting reviews!
> 
> But, I think you'll get picked anyway, so it's a mute point!
> 
> I think having students in an intensive reading class go check out Kindle Scout is awesome! The newer generation can be a part of the crowd-sourced revolution where we don't have a bunch of guys in business suits telling culture what it likes.
> 
> BTW: Stats for today! I got another 15 hours in H&T yesterday and up to 1734 page views. 14 days left in the campaign!


So kind  I don't ask b/c I never review on request, only if I truly love a book. Great stats!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Delaine Christine said:


> Ah, bless you, Patti! But we shall wait and see.
> 
> And congrats on the stats, Lincoln. You're faring better than I did already at halfway through, LOL.


Thanks!

Slipped off of H&T today again, but it was on there for about 30 hours straight. Trying to get traffic to the site is difficult!



PattiLarsen said:


> So kind  I don't ask b/c I never review on request, only if I truly love a book. Great stats!


Thanks!


----------



## rleerose

Wow. I got a massive headache yesterday that took me out of civilization for a sold fourteen hours. Thankfully, it's gone now. Lincoln, I'm surprised your book isn't spending more time in H & T. It was one of the first books I noticed because of its beautiful cover. I'll admit, it has been on my list of nominations for quite some time now.


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> Wow. I got a massive headache yesterday that took me out of civilization for a sold fourteen hours. Thankfully, it's gone now. Lincoln, I'm surprised your book isn't spending more time in H & T. It was one of the first books I noticed because of its beautiful cover. I'll admit, it has been on my list of nominations for quite some time now.


Thanks! a friend designed the cover and did an amazing job! It's spent about 50% of its time in H&T, but it keeps slipping off. It's getting a lot of views, though.

Your cover is really catching as well, and it's one of my top 3  Right now I have eve in the third spot, so I can add something else soon.


----------



## PattiLarsen

rleerose said:


> Wow. I got a massive headache yesterday that took me out of civilization for a sold fourteen hours. Thankfully, it's gone now. Lincoln, I'm surprised your book isn't spending more time in H & T. It was one of the first books I noticed because of its beautiful cover. I'll admit, it has been on my list of nominations for quite some time now.


Agreed--I nominated it long before I knew Lincoln was on this forum. I love the cover AND the premise.


----------



## rleerose

Oh, and Patti, obviously you don't need anymore nom's since you're rocking Kindle Scout, but I've got you on my list! Can't wait to read more than the first 5,000 words. Brilliant idea for paranormal! (My favorite genre!)


----------



## PattiLarsen

rleerose said:


> Oh, and Patti, obviously you don't need anymore nom's since you're rocking Kindle Scout, but I've got you on my list! Can't wait to read more than the first 5,000 words. Brilliant idea for paranormal! (My favorite genre!)


Thank you! I love this series, have been percolating it for a while now. Fun to see it come together  My cover designer just delivered #2 and #3 and I'm dying to share but can't yet... #writerproblems #bestjobever


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Thank you! I love this series, have been percolating it for a while now. Fun to see it come together  My cover designer just delivered #2 and #3 and I'm dying to share but can't yet... #writerproblems #bestjobever


Haha that's awesome! It's fun to write a series when you really feel it. I have two novels I've been working on that I just can't do anything with because I haven't had any inspiration for it yet. The story is fun and huge, but I'm not feeling the 'little details' just yet.

It is definitely fun to see it finally finished after the months of work!


----------



## klagodzki

I understand that selling my body for a few hours on H&T would be strictly speaking illegal in the 48 contiguous states. I am safe from the law--there have been no takers.  

Nice to see R'Lee up there. I am hoping for a free book!


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> I understand that selling my body for a few hours on H&T would be strictly speaking illegal in the *48 contiguous state*s. I am safe from the law--there have been no takers.
> 
> Nice to see R'Lee up there. I am hoping for a free book!


You make the implication it wouldn't be illegal elsewhere...

Will this be the new KS strategy to get selected?

I agree and definitely hoping for a copy of R'Lee's book! I love the cover (it's super creepy!)!


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> You make the implication it wouldn't be illegal elsewhere...
> 
> Will this be the new KS strategy to get selected?
> 
> I agree and definitely hoping for a copy of R'Lee's book! I love the cover (it's super creepy!)!


None of the books I have nominated so far has won. I could be a jinx.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> None of the books I have nominated so far has won. I could be a jinx.


Yeah, I have a friend who keeps wishing me horrible bad terrible luck on the campaign, since anyone he wishes good luck to isn't selected.

I'm reminded of the anecdote:

Niels Bohr walked into the house of a physicist and saw a lucky horseshoe hanging on the wall. In disbelief, he asked, "Do you believe in that?"

The physicist responded: "Oh, I don't believe in it. But I am told it works even if you don't believe in it."


----------



## Stevie O

klagodzki said:


> None of the books I have nominated so far has won. I could be a jinx.


That's funny, I dare you to nominate me!  I haven't made it into H&T once so it's it's a dead cert I have no chance! Luckily I'm on some really great and supportive forums


----------



## PattiLarsen

LAST DAY! WHOOP! So excited to wrap this up  My Scout time has flown by--I still can't believe it's almost over. What a fun way to meet new people and test a fresh series! I'll share final stats in the morning, but totally ready to move forward. Best of luck to everyone still waiting... I start my wait with you in the a.m. #ohtheagony #ohtheecstasy


----------



## Stevie O

PattiLarsen said:


> LAST DAY! WHOOP! So excited to wrap this up  My Scout time has flown by--I still can't believe it's almost over. What a fun way to meet new people and test a fresh series! I'll share final stats in the morning, but totally ready to move forward. Best of luck to everyone still waiting... I start my wait with you in the a.m. #ohtheagony #ohtheecstasy


You must be so excited!! Well done and of course, best of luck Patti!!


----------



## Stevie O

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah, I have a friend who keeps wishing me horrible bad terrible luck on the campaign, since anyone he wishes good luck to isn't selected.
> 
> I'm reminded of the anecdote:
> 
> Niels Bohr walked into the house of a physicist and saw a lucky horseshoe hanging on the wall. In disbelief, he asked, "Do you believe in that?"
> 
> The physicist responded: "Oh, I don't believe in it. But I am told it works even if you don't believe in it."


that is the funniest thing!!  Do they ever let you guys know, before the end of the campaign?? I was just curious!


----------



## Stevie O

Stevie O said:


> that is the funniest thing!!  Do they ever let you guys know, before the end of the campaign?? I was just curious!


I was thinking of putting my next novel in for kindlescout, but then again, wondering whether to or not??!! any advice gratefully and humbly received!


----------



## Mark Wakely

PattiLarsen said:


> LAST DAY! WHOOP! So excited to wrap this up  My Scout time has flown by--I still can't believe it's almost over. What a fun way to meet new people and test a fresh series! I'll share final stats in the morning, but totally ready to move forward. Best of luck to everyone still waiting... I start my wait with you in the a.m. #ohtheagony #ohtheecstasy


Congratulations for making it through the Kindle Scout Boot Camp, Patti. Like the Army, it's hurry up and wait, only in your case I don't think you'll be waiting long, not with the great reception Eve has had.

Felt kind of sorry for Mr. Crayton, whose novel Concealed got the dreaded "Not Selected For Publication" tag yesterday. We went through boot camp together right to the day, so it was kind of like losing an Army buddy or something. Filby is still hanging in there so I'm guessing they're debating it, which means hope is still alive.

Mark ("Are we there yet?...)


----------



## Heather Hart

lincolnjcole said:


> Will this be the new KS strategy to get selected?


Dang! You guys are way ahead of me - I wish I'd thought of this! Pasties or no pasties? That's the question.

My final week is coming up but I'll be in Vegas. If I can get a few showgirls to vote for me, that should count as double, right?


----------



## ragnell

It is the last day of my campaign. I wanted to thank everyone who nominated my book. I appreciate it and will nominate others when I have slots available. I published the first book in the Pierce Family Saga series, _Cordelia's Journey_, last summer. It is on a free promotion today for those who enjoy frontier fiction.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0170IZ7GQ. Then, if _For Want of a Father_ is chosen for publication, you will have both book in the series. I am currently working on the third book.


----------



## Heather Hart

ragnell said:


> It is the last day of my campaign. I wanted to thank everyone who nominated my book. I appreciate it and will nominate others when I have slots available. I published the first book in the Pierce Family Saga series, _Cordelia's Journey_, last summer. It is on a free promotion today for those who enjoy frontier fiction.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0170IZ7GQ. Then, if _For Want of a Father_ is chosen for publication, you will have both book in the series. I am currently working on the third book.


Good luck! I voted for you - best wishes fr the new book


----------



## klagodzki

A girl told me once she liked to walk behind me because of the way my pants fit. That was 25 years and 25 pounds ago. She had weird ideas, didn't brush and smelled funky, but it was nice. It was one of the very few times I have felt in any way Hot&Trending. OMG! Back in H&T this morning. I swear this is better than sex. Aaah, well...let's not get carried away.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Well, it's the last day for Remember Me Always!  This forum has been great!  Thank you all who have supported me.  Good luck to all of the other books that are ending today.  Good luck to Patti with her book, Eve, which has been riding the Hot and Trending train almost the entire time!  Hopefully they pick us both... lol  

I reached over 500 hours on H&T!  It was just a goal I had in mind after seeing so many other KS nominees choose that same goal.  So I'm happy for that little milestone.

I won't be around much today.  I have a full day planned to keep my mind off of KS...for once.  I probably should have distracted myself the entire 30 days........


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

klagodzki said:


> A girl told me once she liked to walk behind me because of the way my pants fit. That was 25 years and 25 pounds ago. She had weird ideas, didn't brush and smelled funky, but it was nice. It was one of the very few times I have felt in any way Hot&Trending. OMG! Back in H&T this morning. I swear this is better than sex. Aaah, well...let's not get carried away.


LOL Best post I ever quoted!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Stevie O said:


> I was thinking of putting my next novel in for kindlescout, but then again, wondering whether to or not??!! any advice gratefully and humbly received!


Thank you! And do it  Don't think, just do!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mark Wakely said:


> Congratulations for making it through the Kindle Scout Boot Camp, Patti. Like the Army, it's hurry up and wait, only in your case I don't think you'll be waiting long, not with the great reception Eve has had.
> 
> Felt kind of sorry for Mr. Crayton, whose novel Concealed got the dreaded "Not Selected For Publication" tag yesterday. We went through boot camp together right to the day, so it was kind of like losing an Army buddy or something. Filby is still hanging in there so I'm guessing they're debating it, which means hope is still alive.
> 
> Mark ("Are we there yet?...)


I suck at following orders, so I hope my boots are shiny enough to pass muster  And yes, I had the same email yesterday--wishing him the best of luck on Concealed moving forward! (...Not yet but the scenery is nice!)


----------



## PattiLarsen

klagodzki said:


> A girl told me once she liked to walk behind me because of the way my pants fit. That was 25 years and 25 pounds ago. She had weird ideas, didn't brush and smelled funky, but it was nice. It was one of the very few times I have felt in any way Hot&Trending. OMG! Back in H&T this morning. I swear this is better than sex. Aaah, well...let's not get carried away.


My sister FB'd me this morning, excited I'm still in "Hot and Trendy"--I snorted coffee out my nose


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Well, it's the last day for Remember Me Always! This forum has been great! Thank you all who have supported me. Good luck to all of the other books that are ending today. Good luck to Patti with her book, Eve, which has been riding the Hot and Trending train almost the entire time! Hopefully they pick us both... lol
> 
> I reached over 500 hours on H&T! It was just a goal I had in mind after seeing so many other KS nominees choose that same goal. So I'm happy for that little milestone.
> 
> I won't be around much today. I have a full day planned to keep my mind off of KS...for once. I probably should have distracted myself the entire 30 days........


Good luck to you, too! Would be fabulous to have a Scoutsib to move forward with  Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Mark Wakely

klagodzki said:


> A girl told me once she liked to walk behind me because of the way my pants fit. That was 25 years and 25 pounds ago. She had weird ideas, didn't brush and smelled funky, but it was nice. It was one of the very few times I have felt in any way Hot&Trending. OMG! Back in H&T this morning. I swear this is better than sex. Aaah, well...let's not get carried away.


Highly amusing, although a pound a year isn't too bad. Of course that's not sustainable, but still...
In a way, I was kind of glad Filby was never in the H&T category. I would have had to do some mighty quick explaining to my wife. ("Honey! Good news! I'm Hot and trending!")

Mark ("It ain't over till it's over...")


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

PattiLarsen said:


> Good luck to you, too! Would be fabulous to have a Scoutsib to move forward with  Fingers crossed for both of us.


Thank you, Patti! I agree! Would love to go through this with someone. Best of luck! Eve is in my noms!


----------



## alarinel

PattiLarsen said:


> LAST DAY! WHOOP! So excited to wrap this up  My Scout time has flown by--I still can't believe it's almost over. What a fun way to meet new people and test a fresh series! I'll share final stats in the morning, but totally ready to move forward. Best of luck to everyone still waiting... I start my wait with you in the a.m. #ohtheagony #ohtheecstasy


Awesome awesome! Woot woot can't wait to hear the results! Congrats on the fantastic campaign!



PattiLarsen said:


> My sister FB'd me this morning, excited I'm still in "Hot and Trendy"--I snorted coffee out my nose


Hot and trendy should be what amazon calls it!

--

I'm up to 1937 page views now and passed the 200 mark for hours in hot and trendy!



ragnell said:


> It is the last day of my campaign. I wanted to thank everyone who nominated my book. I appreciate it and will nominate others when I have slots available. I published the first book in the Pierce Family Saga series, _Cordelia's Journey_, last summer. It is on a free promotion today for those who enjoy frontier fiction.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0170IZ7GQ. Then, if _For Want of a Father_ is chosen for publication, you will have both book in the series. I am currently working on the third book.


Super cool! fingers crossed!

Lots of campaigns are on their last day on here! I've nominated as many as I could!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather Hart said:


> Dang! You guys are way ahead of me - I wish I'd thought of this! Pasties or no pasties? That's the question.
> 
> My final week is coming up but I'll be in Vegas. If I can get a few showgirls to vote for me, that should count as double, right?


No pasties.

And pictures, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

So I'm on the ending soon thread. 2 days left.

tomorrow I'll be 1 day left.

That means Monday will be my last day, right?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey - I thought did this already this morning.

Need more coffee, dang it.

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
LAST DAY LEFT Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
LAST DAY LEFT For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
2 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
2 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
5 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
5 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
6 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
8 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
13 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
14 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
14 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
15 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
16 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
16 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
19 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
20 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
21 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
21 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
26 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## TobyT

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey - I thought did this already this morning.
> 
> Need more coffee, dang it.
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> LAST DAY LEFT Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> LAST DAY LEFT For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 2 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 2 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 5 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 5 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 6 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 8 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 13 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 14 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 14 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 15 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 16 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 16 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 19 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 20 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 21 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 21 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 26 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks for keeping up the list, Steve!


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Thank you, Patti! I agree! Would love to go through this with someone. Best of luck! Eve is in my noms!


And RMA is in mine  Go us!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Vincent-Morrone said:


> So I'm on the ending soon thread. 2 days left.
> 
> tomorrow I'll be 1 day left.
> 
> That means Monday will be my last day, right?


Looks like it! Now for the fun part  Have a great end of campaign!


----------



## rleerose

To all of you on your last day, I don't envy you. The campaign makes me jittery enough, I couldn't imagine having to wait in limbo. Good luck, though. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mark Wakely

ragnell said:


> It is the last day of my campaign. I wanted to thank everyone who nominated my book. I appreciate it and will nominate others when I have slots available. I published the first book in the Pierce Family Saga series, _Cordelia's Journey_, last summer. It is on a free promotion today for those who enjoy frontier fiction.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0170IZ7GQ. Then, if _For Want of a Father_ is chosen for publication, you will have both book in the series. I am currently working on the third book.


You have my nomination too. Good luck, and I hope to be reading my free copy soon!

Mark ("As time goes by...")


----------



## Mark Wakely

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Well, it's the last day for Remember Me Always! This forum has been great! Thank you all who have supported me. Good luck to all of the other books that are ending today. Good luck to Patti with her book, Eve, which has been riding the Hot and Trending train almost the entire time! Hopefully they pick us both... lol
> 
> I reached over 500 hours on H&T! It was just a goal I had in mind after seeing so many other KS nominees choose that same goal. So I'm happy for that little milestone.
> 
> I won't be around much today. I have a full day planned to keep my mind off of KS...for once. I probably should have distracted myself the entire 30 days........


You have my vote.

Good idea to keep distracted while your novel floats in the strange and mysterious shadow world of "Campaign Ended." Put your feet up, relax, has a glass of wine or two (or three, or six...) take a small vacation somewhere (I would suggest the Caribbean this time of year) or perhaps ask your doctors to induce a peaceful coma (I know I'm ready to) while your novel's fate remains suspended in space and time.

In other words, good luck.

Mark ("Mommy, make it stop...")


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mark Wakely said:


> You have my vote.
> 
> Good idea to keep distracted while your novel floats in the strange and mysterious shadow world of "Campaign Ended." Put your feet up, relax, has a glass of wine or two (or three, or six...) take a small vacation somewhere (I would suggest the Caribbean this time of year) or perhaps ask your doctors to induce a peaceful coma (I know I'm ready to) while your novel's fate remains suspend in space and time.
> 
> In other words, good luck.
> 
> Mark ("Mommy, make it stop...")


Ma


Mark Wakely said:


> You have my vote.
> 
> Good idea to keep distracted while your novel floats in the strange and mysterious shadow world of "Campaign Ended." Put your feet up, relax, has a glass of wine or two (or three, or six...) take a small vacation somewhere (I would suggest the Caribbean this time of year) or perhaps ask your doctors to induce a peaceful coma (I know I'm ready to) while your novel's fate remains suspend in space and time.
> 
> In other words, good luck.
> 
> Mark ("Mommy, make it stop...")


Is this day eight for you?


----------



## Mark Wakely

PattiLarsen said:


> Is this day eight for you?


Yes. The Heavens & The Earth were created faster.


----------



## KathrynMHearst

klagodzki said:


> OMG! Back in H&T this morning. I swear this is better than sex. Aaah, well...let's not get carried away.


I spent a few days in H&T and can't hit it again to save my life! I completely agree, it is right up there with chocolate and sex. Better because it doesn't make you fat or contain the risk of STDs. 

I have all the "Last Dayers" nominated. Good Luck!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JFYYPOMHHICM


----------



## cggaudet

Mark Wakely said:


> Yes. The Heavens & The Earth were created faster.


Oh man, this made me laugh!


----------



## klagodzki

KathrynMHearst said:


> I spent a few days in H&T and can't hit it again to save my life! I completely agree, it is right up there with chocolate and sex. Better because it doesn't make you fat or contain the risk of STDs.
> 
> I have all the "Last Dayers" nominated. Good Luck!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JFYYPOMHHICM


I was sexy for an hour and then it wore off. Dang.


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey - I thought did this already this morning.
> 
> Need more coffee, dang it.
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Eve - The Eternal Daughter Book 1 by Patti Larsen
> LAST DAY LEFT Remember Me Always by Angela Snyder
> LAST DAY LEFT For Want of a Father by Hazel Hart
> 2 days left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 2 days left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 5 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 5 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 6 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 8 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 13 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 14 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 14 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 15 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 16 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 16 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 19 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 20 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 21 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 21 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 26 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve - just preordered Kelpie Dreams. Sound awesome. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

klagodzki said:


> Steve - just preordered Kelpie Dreams. Sound awesome. I can't wait to read it.


Thanks. That made my morning.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Going to a writing workshop later this afternoon with my wife. You can always learn something new.

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
1 day left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
4 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
4 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
5 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
7 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
12 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
13 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
13 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
14 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
15 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
15 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
18 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
19 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
20 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
20 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
25 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

I'M FREE! I'M FREE! YAY!  

Final stats for Eve:

712 of 720 hours in Hot and Trending 
3,333 page views (I see that number as fortuitous so don't burst my bubble)
47% views from Scout (1.5k) and 53% from external links (1.7k)

Now I'm going to have a super busy day and forget all about this for a bit so I can focus on my new book and my poor, neglected horse, husband and multitude of other pets. XOX thanks for making this experience so fantastic! Now, the waiting... have a fantastic Sunday, y'all.


----------



## Stevie O

PattiLarsen said:


> Thank you! And do it  Don't think, just do!


Thanks Patti!! It is so easy to overthink this, especially at the end of a campaign!
Well it's my last day today so am chilling out and forgetting all about it all! Love this page and think I'm going to keep on visiting ( and nominating of course! )
BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## Mare

Just filled up my empty slots—good luck to you all!


----------



## Stevie O

Mare said:


> Just filled up my empty slots-good luck to you all!


Thanks Mary!!  the kindness of everyone on here is really uplifting....all the best!! 
I had a lovely and encouraging message from Patti saying to do things and so am trying to stop worrying and then I just opened an email to say that I've won a flash-fiction writing competition in a magazine!! Which will get featured  yay! 
So yes, write and be merry!!
cheers Stevie O


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three empty nom slots this morning so I filled them up:

Torn Away, Vincent Morrone
Under The Stones, Stevie O'Connor
Reconcilable Differences, M A Clarke Scott

Mark ("those hands of time, they're standing still...")


----------



## PattiLarsen

Stevie O said:


> Thanks Mary!!  the kindness of everyone on here is really uplifting....all the best!!
> I had a lovely and encouraging message from Patti saying to do things and so am trying to stop worrying and then I just opened an email to say that I've won a flash-fiction writing competition in a magazine!! Which will get featured  yay!
> So yes, write and be merry!!
> cheers Stevie O


YAY! Congratulations  I figure it's always better to do and fail than to wonder... because honestly, who really knows what you might achieve? Good job!


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> 1 day left Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor


Got you both this morning!!
Good luck


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Mark Wakely said:


> You have my vote.
> 
> Good idea to keep distracted while your novel floats in the strange and mysterious shadow world of "Campaign Ended." Put your feet up, relax, has a glass of wine or two (or three, or six...) take a small vacation somewhere (I would suggest the Caribbean this time of year) or perhaps ask your doctors to induce a peaceful coma (I know I'm ready to) while your novel's fate remains suspended in space and time.
> 
> In other words, good luck.
> 
> Mark ("Mommy, make it stop...")


lol I think I might have to opt for the coma over the next few days/weeks while they decide whether to choose me or not. Remember Me Always is currently "in review".

I'm curious....does everyone receive the "in review" email when their campaign is over? I'm not sure if they send some rejection emails out right away, or if the "in review" is common practice.


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> lol I think I might have to opt for the coma over the next few days/weeks while they decide whether to choose me or not. Remember Me Always is currently "in review".
> 
> I'm curious....does everyone receive the "in review" email when their email is over? I'm not sure if they send some rejection emails out right away, or if the "in review" is common practice.


I had one, too  I'm assuming it's standard practice...? Likely yea or nay comes later, I'm thinking. GO US!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

PattiLarsen said:


> I'M FREE! I'M FREE! YAY!
> 
> Final stats for Eve:
> 
> 712 of 720 hours in Hot and Trending
> 3,333 page views (I see that number as fortuitous so don't burst my bubble)
> 47% views from Scout (1.5k) and 53% from external links (1.7k)
> 
> Now I'm going to have a super busy day and forget all about this for a bit so I can focus on my new book and my poor, neglected horse, husband and multitude of other pets. XOX thanks for making this experience so fantastic! Now, the waiting... have a fantastic Sunday, y'all.


Those stats are great!! You have a neglected husband too lol He's definitely ready for all of this to be over with...as am I!

Here are my final stats for Remember Me Always:
540 of 720 hours in H&T
3,641 Total Page Views
41% views from Scout (1.5k) and 59% from external links (2.1k)


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

PattiLarsen said:


> I had one, too  I'm assuming it's standard practice...? Likely yea or nay comes later, I'm thinking. GO US!


That's what I'm thinking too! Good luck! Hopefully we both get some good news soon! Either way I'm drinking this whole bottle of wine I just bought.... lol


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Filled up my empty slots. Good luck to all of those waiting. 

I'm having a double scotch on the rocks to help you cope with your nerves


----------



## Heather Hart

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Filled up my empty slots. Good luck to all of those waiting.
> 
> I'm having a double scotch on the rocks to help you cope with your nerves


I'll take one of those for the team


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cold black coffee for me.

It's instant coffee, too. I let my wife have the last of the brewed stuff while I made do with the instant.


----------



## rleerose

I also filled my empty slots. Good luck, ladies! (And awesome stats!)


----------



## RMGauthier

Filling up my spots everyday. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I had 1 empty slot, will have another tomorrow and another the day after that. I filled up mine with a book Under the Stones. I'm gonna go in order of that list from now on. 

In the meanwhile, my book is on 1 day left and back in H&T. I'm at 1.9 k total views, so I should hit 2k by tomorrow.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

PattiLarsen said:


> I'M FREE! I'M FREE! YAY!
> 
> Final stats for Eve:
> 
> 712 of 720 hours in Hot and Trending
> 3,333 page views (I see that number as fortuitous so don't burst my bubble)
> 47% views from Scout (1.5k) and 53% from external links (1.7k)
> 
> Now I'm going to have a super busy day and forget all about this for a bit so I can focus on my new book and my poor, neglected horse, husband and multitude of other pets. XOX thanks for making this experience so fantastic! Now, the waiting... have a fantastic Sunday, y'all.


Amazing stats, Patti! I'm hoping I get 3 free books from the campaigns on this "day", including EVE!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Has anyone ever tried changing their cover of their scout book? I know mine has a few issues with it (aa Heather has pointed out, my name was way too hard to read) so I made a new one for the inevitability I think of having to self pub. 13 days left I think so how fast would it get changed?


----------



## Norman Prentiss

AuthorAngelaS said:


> lol I think I might have to opt for the coma over the next few days/weeks while they decide whether to choose me or not. Remember Me Always is currently "in review".
> 
> I'm curious....does everyone receive the "in review" email when their campaign is over? I'm not sure if they send some rejection emails out right away, or if the "in review" is common practice.


Yeah, we all get the "In Review" email when the campaign ends. You can also check on the public link-page for your campaign, and it will have a grey "In Review" banner at the bottom. If this turns blue, it's good news! I saw the blue "will be published by Kindle Press" banner first for my book, before I even got the acceptance email from Kindle Scout.

Which is to say, I've given you another place to look/refresh obsessively over the next days.... 

--Norman


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Norman Prentiss said:


> Yeah, we all get the "In Review" email when the campaign ends. You can also check on the public link-page for your campaign, and it will have a grey "In Review" banner at the bottom. If this turns blue, it's good news! I saw the blue "will be published by Kindle Press" banner first for my book, before I even got the acceptance email from Kindle Scout.
> 
> Which is to say, I've given you another place to look/refresh obsessively over the next days....
> 
> --Norman


Oh good. I was afraid I wouldn't have anything to obsess over once the campaign is over and I have to actually get do some writing.


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Those stats are great!! You have a neglected husband too lol He's definitely ready for all of this to be over with...as am I!
> 
> Here are my final stats for Remember Me Always:
> 540 of 720 hours in H&T
> 3,641 Total Page Views
> 41% views from Scout (1.5k) and 59% from external links (2.1k)


nice stats!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Norman Prentiss said:


> Amazing stats, Patti! I'm hoping I get 3 free books from the campaigns on this "day", including EVE!


that would be a nice haul of books  So I'm all for making that happen!


----------



## klagodzki

If course, we are all going to win. Of course.

But in the unlikely event we don't, what is everyone planning for the day after (other than booze)? Specifically:
- What path to market will you take with your ebook? KDP, something else, and why?
- Do you have plans for a paperback and/or hardback and what printer do you favor? CreateSpace, something else, and why?
- Do you buy your own ISBNs or go without for ebooks?
- Do you formally file for copyrights?

Given that this is my first tango, I am hoping you can save me from some grave errors. At this point, I was leaning toward starting with just an ebook, KDP, no ISBN, and wasn't going to file with the copyright office. Thanks!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

klagodzki said:


> If course, we are all going to win. Of course.
> 
> But in the unlikely event we don't, what is everyone planning for the day after (other than booze)? Specifically:
> - What path to market will you take with your ebook? KDP, something else, and why?
> - Do you have plans for a paperback and/or hardback and what printer do you favor? CreateSpace, something else, and why?
> - Do you buy your own ISBNs or go without for ebooks?
> - Do you formally file for copyrights?
> 
> Given that this is my first tango, I am hoping you can save me from some grave errors. At this point, I was leaning toward starting with just an ebook, KDP, no ISBN, and wasn't going to file with the copyright office. Thanks!


If my book isn't selected, (Petewy, petewy, throws salt over should and does the sign of the cross) I'll get it ready and move it onto Kindle Direct. My book Just Breath did pretty decent there for the first year it was out. I'll put it up on create space as well. I don't purchase ISBN #'s, they assign them. And I did formally file for copyright on my first book, but I don't think I'd do it again unless and until I saw the book really taking off.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Now I'm obsessively checking to see if the bar turned blue and it's only been HOURS. Pass the wine. No, wait, there's chocolate tequila in the freezer. Party at my house. #thewaiting


----------



## 1984Phins

PattiLarsen said:


> Now I'm obsessively checking to see if the bar turned blue and it's only been HOURS. Pass the wine. No, wait, there's chocolate tequila in the freezer. Party at my house. #thewaiting


I'm sure you don't have to worry.


----------



## editorjmv

klagodzki said:


> If course, we are all going to win. Of course.
> 
> But in the unlikely event we don't, what is everyone planning for the day after (other than booze)? Specifically:
> - What path to market will you take with your ebook? KDP, something else, and why?
> - Do you have plans for a paperback and/or hardback and what printer do you favor? CreateSpace, something else, and why?
> - Do you buy your own ISBNs or go without for ebooks?
> - Do you formally file for copyrights?
> 
> Given that this is my first tango, I am hoping you can save me from some grave errors. At this point, I was leaning toward starting with just an ebook, KDP, no ISBN, and wasn't going to file with the copyright office. Thanks!


When Modern Surprises was not selected by Kindle Press/Scout, I published it on KDP Select and ran a free promotion. I also published it as a paperback on CreateSpace. (I used one of my own ISBNs for the paperback. I purchased a block of 100 in 2011.) Yes, I registered the copyright with the copyright office.

Joan


----------



## Steve Vernon

My wife and I attended a meeting at our local library yesterday for the ROMANCE WRITERS OF ATLANTIC CANADA - a branch of the Romance Writers of America. The first part of the event was a short meeting followed by an introduction from the group. When I stood up and introduced myself I mentioned Kindle Scout and I was promptly asked to give a short impromptu talk on Kindle Scout. You should have seen the pens flying while I was talking. I think we can look forward to a sudden influx of romance novels over the next few months over on Kindle Scout. Actually, one of the attendees told me during the break that she reads kboards regularly and has seen my name over here. She mostly lurks, but it was cool to encounter a fellow maritimer kboard member.

I got home last night and I had received an e-mail from the organizers at Hal-Con, a large local science fiction convention. I had attended as a vendor, selling my books last year, and I had given a storytelling presentation. Well, it seems that I had received a record turnout and they want me back this coming November to put on a panel and tell some more stories. My regional publisher MIGHT even foot the bill for a vendor's table, although I may have waited too long to grab a vending table. Either way, I will be allowed to sell books during my presentation and my wife will be attending to give me that opportunity.

In other news I also received an e-mail from a Nova Scotia craft festival that is interested in having me set up my table and peddle my books and my publisher has DEFINITELY said that they will pay the table fee.

So it's been a pretty exciting weekend all around.

So let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
LAST DAY LEFT Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
3 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
3 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
4 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
6 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
11 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
12 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
12 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
13 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
14 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
14 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
17 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
18 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
19 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
19 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
24 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I'm gonna have the song Last Dance stuck in my head all day, right?


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> My wife and I attended a meeting at our local library yesterday for the ROMANCE WRITERS OF ATLANTIC CANADA - a branch of the Romance Writers of America. The first part of the event was a short meeting followed by an introduction from the group. When I stood up and introduced myself I mentioned Kindle Scout and I was promptly asked to give a short impromptu talk on Kindle Scout. You should have seen the pens flying while I was talking. I think we can look forward to a sudden influx of romance novels over the next few months over on Kindle Scout. Actually, one of the attendees told me during the break that she reads kboards regularly and has seen my name over here. She mostly lurks, but it was cool to encounter a fellow maritimer kboard member.
> 
> I got home last night and I had received an e-mail from the organizers at Hal-Con, a large local science fiction convention. I had attended as a vendor, selling my books last year, and I had given a storytelling presentation. Well, it seems that I had received a record turnout and they want me back this coming November to put on a panel and tell some more stories. My regional publisher MIGHT even foot the bill for a vendor's table, although I may have waited too long to grab a vending table. Either way, I will be allowed to sell books during my presentation and my wife will be attending to give me that opportunity.
> 
> In other news I also received an e-mail from a Nova Scotia craft festival that is interested in having me set up my table and peddle my books and my publisher has DEFINITELY said that they will pay the table fee.
> 
> So it's been a pretty exciting weekend all around.
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> LAST DAY LEFT Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 3 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 3 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 4 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 6 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 11 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 12 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 12 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 13 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 14 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 14 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 17 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 18 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 19 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 19 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 24 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


NICE! So awesome to hear our fellow Maritime writers are so eager to embrace change  And congrats on the Hal-Con panel request. You'll slay, Steve.


----------



## PattiLarsen

1984Phins said:


> I'm sure you don't have to worry.


Thank you, I hope you're right


----------



## PattiLarsen

klagodzki said:


> If course, we are all going to win. Of course.
> 
> But in the unlikely event we don't, what is everyone planning for the day after (other than booze)? Specifically:
> - What path to market will you take with your ebook? KDP, something else, and why?
> - Do you have plans for a paperback and/or hardback and what printer do you favor? CreateSpace, something else, and why?
> - Do you buy your own ISBNs or go without for ebooks?
> - Do you formally file for copyrights?
> 
> Given that this is my first tango, I am hoping you can save me from some grave errors. At this point, I was leaning toward starting with just an ebook, KDP, no ISBN, and wasn't going to file with the copyright office. Thanks!


Well, what I usually do... upload to Zon, Smashw and Kobo, newsletter mailout, social media then onward... I don't like to promo much until I have the series at least mostly done. I write fairly fast so by the time I have three (if a trilogy) or more books pubbed in that world I have enough reviews on the first to make it free if I choose and promo to places like BookBub. Pretty standard practice, I know. I'm always looking for new routes, though--thus the Scout campaign. Sometimes I feel like there has to be an easier way, but I love what I do so no complaints here.
The paperback is already in development, so yes to that. I always use Createspace, mostly cost and ease of upload. ISBN's are free in Canada (sorry, guys) so I use my own but I don't copyright unless I have big interest (like an award or a contract offer).


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Well, what I usually do... upload to Zon, Smashw and Kobo, newsletter mailout, social media then onward... I don't like to promo much until I have the series at least mostly done. I write fairly fast so by the time I have three (if a trilogy) or more books pubbed in that world I have enough reviews on the first to make it free if I choose and promo to places like BookBub. Pretty standard practice, I know. I'm always looking for new routes, though--thus the Scout campaign. Sometimes I feel like there has to be an easier way, but I love what I do so no complaints here.
> The paperback is already in development, so yes to that. I always use Createspace, mostly cost and ease of upload. ISBN's are free in Canada (sorry, guys) so I use my own but I don't copyright unless I have big interest (like an award or a contract offer).


I use D2D for wide distribution. I'll use ingram and createspace for the paperback, and ingram for the hardcopy whether or not I get picked.

Up to 2230 page views now and 251/432 hours in H&. Last 11 days and now I'm just waiting for the campaign to end because it is so much work!


----------



## Paul Kohler

OK, I was away for a few days to focus on some rewrites for my WIP, and all my slots emptied out. I just filled them back up with the top three books on Steve's list. Good luck to those that just came off and are in review.

As for my book, it is 100% written and is going through its 4th rewrite. I'm at 67% complete with those rewrites and have even sent in the first portion for a spit polish editing so it looks nice and shiny when the campaign goes live. I also hired a blurb specialist to help with the book description and he's working his magic as we speak. It looks like I'll be sliding into home plate around Wednesday or Thursday of next week for uploading. I already have my book cover done (the book on the left in my signature) and have most everything else already entered on the Scout website. It's all FINALLY coming together.


----------



## P.H. Turner

Amazon's Kindle Scout program has accepted my latest mystery, No Reason to Hide. Kindle Scout is reader-powered publishing for new, never-before-published books. It's a place where readers help decide if a book gets published by Kindle Press. Please click my link
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J7NFQQ1E13CJ 
and vote for my novel by clicking the Nominate Me button. You're not committing to purchase the book. As a thank you from Amazon and me, you will receive a free copy of No Reason to Hide, if the book is accepted for publication. Please share with friends and thank you!


----------



## cggaudet

Steve Vernon said:


> My wife and I attended a meeting at our local library yesterday for the ROMANCE WRITERS OF ATLANTIC CANADA - a branch of the Romance Writers of America. The first part of the event was a short meeting followed by an introduction from the group. When I stood up and introduced myself I mentioned Kindle Scout and I was promptly asked to give a short impromptu talk on Kindle Scout. You should have seen the pens flying while I was talking. I think we can look forward to a sudden influx of romance novels over the next few months over on Kindle Scout. Actually, one of the attendees told me during the break that she reads kboards regularly and has seen my name over here. She mostly lurks, but it was cool to encounter a fellow maritimer kboard member.
> 
> I got home last night and I had received an e-mail from the organizers at Hal-Con, a large local science fiction convention. I had attended as a vendor, selling my books last year, and I had given a storytelling presentation. Well, it seems that I had received a record turnout and they want me back this coming November to put on a panel and tell some more stories. My regional publisher MIGHT even foot the bill for a vendor's table, although I may have waited too long to grab a vending table. Either way, I will be allowed to sell books during my presentation and my wife will be attending to give me that opportunity.
> 
> In other news I also received an e-mail from a Nova Scotia craft festival that is interested in having me set up my table and peddle my books and my publisher has DEFINITELY said that they will pay the table fee.
> 
> So it's been a pretty exciting weekend all around.
> 
> So let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Torn Away by Vincent Morrone
> LAST DAY LEFT Under the Stones by Stevie O'Connor
> 3 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 3 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 4 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 6 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 11 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 12 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 12 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 13 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 14 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 14 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 17 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 18 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 19 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 19 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 24 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Very cool about Hal-Con, Steve. We might have seen each other there. I haven't really been focusing on selling books there, but I had a table with plushies and illustrations the last two years. Maybe I'll see you there this year.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

klagodzki said:


> If course, we are all going to win. Of course.
> 
> But in the unlikely event we don't, what is everyone planning for the day after (other than booze)? Specifically:
> - What path to market will you take with your ebook? KDP, something else, and why?
> - Do you have plans for a paperback and/or hardback and what printer do you favor? CreateSpace, something else, and why?
> - Do you buy your own ISBNs or go without for ebooks?
> - Do you formally file for copyrights?
> 
> Given that this is my first tango, I am hoping you can save me from some grave errors. At this point, I was leaning toward starting with just an ebook, KDP, no ISBN, and wasn't going to file with the copyright office. Thanks!


I did not win in Scout but published myself within a few days on KDP Select with my own ISBN, and on CreateSpace a month later with an illustrated version of the book, also with my own ISBN, for more flexibility for the future. CreateSpace has done a great job on printing three different runs I've seen, but my first Proof was skewed and weird in color tones. I'm just glad it hasn't repeated that way.

I plan to do the paperback on Ingram Spark this month for wider availability (better royalties outside of Amazon) since two museums have already purchased copies to keep in their gift shops, and I want to be available for more of that and for libraries in the area my historical novel is about. No need to file for copyright--it's a "done deal" as soon as you declare the book finished and date it with copyright notice.

Tip on ISBN: Get on the Bowker mailing list NOW so you can take advantage of one of their specials for buying your ISBNs when it rolls around. I got three bar codes, I think, and ten ISBNs for about $250 with the deal I got. (I may not be remembering that correctly.)


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Congrats, Steve, on getting famous right before our eyes!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I did not win in Scout but published myself within a few days on KDP Select with my own ISBN, and on CreateSpace a month later with an illustrated version of the book, also with my own ISBN, for more flexibility for the future. CreateSpace has done a great job on printing three different runs I've seen, but my first Proof was skewed and weird in color tones. I'm just glad it hasn't repeated that way.
> 
> I plan to do the paperback on Ingram Spark this month for wider availability (better royalties outside of Amazon) since two museums have already purchased copies to keep in their gift shops, and I want to be available for more of that and for libraries in the area my historical novel is about. No need to file for copyright--it's a "done deal" as soon as you declare the book finished and date it with copyright notice.
> 
> Tip on ISBN: Get on the Bowker mailing list NOW so you can take advantage of one of their specials for buying your ISBNs when it rolls around. I got three bar codes, I think, and ten ISBNs for about $250 with the deal I got. (I may not be remembering that correctly.)


Do you know where the mailing list sign up is?


----------



## rleerose

This is going to sound like a completely juvenile question, but—what is Ingram spark? I've never heard of it. Also, I'm beginning to see myself obsess more over checking/reading the comments here than checking my scout campaign. What the hell is wrong with me?!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Norman Prentiss said:


> Yeah, we all get the "In Review" email when the campaign ends. You can also check on the public link-page for your campaign, and it will have a grey "In Review" banner at the bottom. If this turns blue, it's good news! I saw the blue "will be published by Kindle Press" banner first for my book, before I even got the acceptance email from Kindle Scout.
> 
> Which is to say, I've given you another place to look/refresh obsessively over the next days....
> 
> --Norman


Thanks, Norman! I needed a new place to refresh obsessively since my Kindle Scout campaign ended.... lol


----------



## PattiLarsen

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I did not win in Scout but published myself within a few days on KDP Select with my own ISBN, and on CreateSpace a month later with an illustrated version of the book, also with my own ISBN, for more flexibility for the future. CreateSpace has done a great job on printing three different runs I've seen, but my first Proof was skewed and weird in color tones. I'm just glad it hasn't repeated that way.
> 
> I plan to do the paperback on Ingram Spark this month for wider availability (better royalties outside of Amazon) since two museums have already purchased copies to keep in their gift shops, and I want to be available for more of that and for libraries in the area my historical novel is about. No need to file for copyright--it's a "done deal" as soon as you declare the book finished and date it with copyright notice.
> 
> Tip on ISBN: Get on the Bowker mailing list NOW so you can take advantage of one of their specials for buying your ISBNs when it rolls around. I got three bar codes, I think, and ten ISBNs for about $250 with the deal I got. (I may not be remembering that correctly.)


I haven't used ISpark yet--how are they? I find Createspace super easy to deal with so I've kind of stuck with them along the way. And my paperback sales have always just been a side $$ maker, not a focus since most of my income comes from ebooks. But I'm happy to give a new POD a go if others recommend them.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

klagodzki said:


> If course, we are all going to win. Of course.
> 
> But in the unlikely event we don't, what is everyone planning for the day after (other than booze)? Specifically:
> - What path to market will you take with your ebook? KDP, something else, and why?
> - Do you have plans for a paperback and/or hardback and what printer do you favor? CreateSpace, something else, and why?
> - Do you buy your own ISBNs or go without for ebooks?
> - Do you formally file for copyrights?
> 
> Given that this is my first tango, I am hoping you can save me from some grave errors. At this point, I was leaning toward starting with just an ebook, KDP, no ISBN, and wasn't going to file with the copyright office. Thanks!


If I don't get selected, I will be publishing straight away on KDP with probably a very short pre-order period, depending on how much time I have to wait for an answer from KS. I think the fact that KS emails everyone who nominated you that your book is now available on Amazon is a huge plus, and I want to take advantage of that as soon as possible while the book is still fresh in their minds. So my first step would be to publish with KDP, and then I would publish the paperback with CreateSpace. I have almost everything set up and ready to go on there already. And I just posted today that I'm looking for book bloggers to do a blog tour with an Amazon release date TBD. Remember Me Always is on Goodreads already, so reviews can go up on there whenever. And then the book bloggers will have to wait until release week to post their reviews on their blogs. I told them I would be sending an updated email with the release date.

And that's all going to happen after the booze, of course!


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> This is going to sound like a completely juvenile question, but-what is Ingram spark? I've never heard of it. Also, I'm beginning to see myself obsess more over checking/reading the comments here than checking my scout campaign. What the hell is wrong with me?!


Ingramspark is a Print on Demand distributor for books through ingram. They have hardcopy, paperback, etc. It is similar to Createspace, sort of the version that gives you more control.



PattiLarsen said:


> I haven't used ISpark yet--how are they? I find Createspace super easy to deal with so I've kind of stuck with them along the way. And my paperback sales have always just been a side $$ maker, not a focus since most of my income comes from ebooks. But I'm happy to give a new POD a go if others recommend them.


Ingram has been great to work with. What I do is buy my own ISBN, and then put the paperback on Ingram and Createspace identical, then createspace distributes to amazon only. amazon buys from createspace, and everywhere else buys from ingram (best of both worlds). With ingram, you set your own price, your own discount (30-55%) and if returnable, which means you can sell in bookstores (unlike createspace, where the value for stores is too low for them to ever carry it).

Normally, the advantage of createspace is being free, but until the end of May Ingram is free as well! INDIEFRINGE16 saves you 49 bucks worth of setup fees until the end of this month. you have to pay whenever you update your interior or cover (unlike createspace) but if you don't then it isn't an issue.

Their return rates are good, and they are higher quality than createspace. If you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Ingramspark is a Print on Demand distributor for books through ingram. They have hardcopy, paperback, etc. It is similar to Createspace, sort of the version that gives you more control.
> 
> Ingram has been great to work with. What I do is buy my own ISBN, and then put the paperback on Ingram and Createspace identical, then createspace distributes to amazon only. amazon buys from createspace, and everywhere else buys from ingram (best of both worlds). With ingram, you set your own price, your own discount (30-55%) and if returnable, which means you can sell in bookstores (unlike createspace, where the value for stores is too low for them to ever carry it).
> 
> Normally, the advantage of createspace is being free, but until the end of May Ingram is free as well! INDIEFRINGE16 saves you 49 bucks worth of setup fees until the end of this month. you have to pay whenever you update your interior or cover (unlike createspace) but if you don't then it isn't an issue.
> 
> Their return rates are good, and they are higher quality than createspace. If you have any other questions let me know!


Thanks for this great info. I guess it's time for me to get "Self-Publishing for Dummies."


----------



## Mark Wakely

Here's an interesting article about the differences between Ingram Spark and CreateSpace from the Alliance of Independent Authors (which has bunches of interesting articles):

http://selfpublishingadvice.org/watchdog-ingram-spark-vs-createspace-for-self-publishing-print-books/

Mark ("growing older by the minute...")


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Ingramspark is a Print on Demand distributor for books through ingram. They have hardcopy, paperback, etc. It is similar to Createspace, sort of the version that gives you more control.
> 
> Ingram has been great to work with. What I do is buy my own ISBN, and then put the paperback on Ingram and Createspace identical, then createspace distributes to amazon only. amazon buys from createspace, and everywhere else buys from ingram (best of both worlds). With ingram, you set your own price, your own discount (30-55%) and if returnable, which means you can sell in bookstores (unlike createspace, where the value for stores is too low for them to ever carry it).
> 
> Normally, the advantage of createspace is being free, but until the end of May Ingram is free as well! INDIEFRINGE16 saves you 49 bucks worth of setup fees until the end of this month. you have to pay whenever you update your interior or cover (unlike createspace) but if you don't then it isn't an issue.
> 
> Their return rates are good, and they are higher quality than createspace. If you have any other questions let me know!


Nice! Thanks for that  And an excellent blending of strategies!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Thanks, Norman! I needed a new place to refresh obsessively since my Kindle Scout campaign ended.... lol


I know, right!


----------



## rleerose

lincolnjcole said:


> Ingramspark is a Print on Demand distributor for books through ingram. They have hardcopy, paperback, etc. It is similar to Createspace, sort of the version that gives you more control.
> 
> Ingram has been great to work with. What I do is buy my own ISBN, and then put the paperback on Ingram and Createspace identical, then createspace distributes to amazon only. amazon buys from createspace, and everywhere else buys from ingram (best of both worlds). With ingram, you set your own price, your own discount (30-55%) and if returnable, which means you can sell in bookstores (unlike createspace, where the value for stores is too low for them to ever carry it).
> 
> Normally, the advantage of createspace is being free, but until the end of May Ingram is free as well! INDIEFRINGE16 saves you 49 bucks worth of setup fees until the end of this month. you have to pay whenever you update your interior or cover (unlike createspace) but if you don't then it isn't an issue.
> 
> Their return rates are good, and they are higher quality than createspace. If you have any other questions let me know!


Wow! Thanks for all the great info! I will definitely have to check them out! Mark, thanks for the link. I'm going to check that out as well. Chuck57, if you find the book "self-publishing for dummies" I'm going to want to read that too.


----------



## Chuck57

rleerose said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the great info! I will definitely have to check them out! Mark, thanks for the link. I'm going to check that out as well. Chuck57, if you find the book "self-publishing for dummies" I'm going to want to read that too.


Well, I did find this (a free Kindle book):

http://www.amazon.com/Self-Publishing-Books-101-Step-Step/dp/069221335X/ref=pd_sim_14_7?ie=UTF8&dpID=41SBi7hGsUL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR104%2C160_&refRID=0MWZ2K05DWP00WCGZXCP

and this (which is a little negative, or is it realistic?):

http://www.cnet.com/news/self-publishing-a-book-25-things-you-need-to-know/


----------



## geronl

Heather Hart said:


> I'll take one of those for the team


You'll get one of mine.


----------



## Heather Hart

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Has anyone ever tried changing their cover of their scout book? I know mine has a few issues with it (aa Heather has pointed out, my name was way too hard to read) so I made a new one for the inevitability I think of having to self pub. 13 days left I think so how fast would it get changed?


Hey Danielle,
Early on I spotted a typo on my blurb so replied to the KS acknowledgement e-mail and they fixed it immediately. I didn't change anything with the cover - but that's where I would start. Hope this helps. Heather.


----------



## klagodzki

Heather Hart said:


> Hey Danielle,
> Early on I spotted a typo on my blurb so replied to the KS acknowledgement e-mail and they fixed it immediately. I didn't change anything with the cover - but that's where I would start. Hope this helps. Heather.


They didn't let me tweak my cover. "Critical errors, only," they said.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> They didn't let me tweak my cover. "Critical errors, only," they said.


I was afraid it would be something like this, so I went over my kindle scout blurb/cover, etc for about 2 weeks before hitting the submit button. I was terrified they wouldn't let me change something huge.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

klagodzki said:


> They didn't let me tweak my cover. "Critical errors, only," they said.


Ah. Yeah, makes sense I wouldn't be able to change something like that. Thanks for everyone's responses.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Ah. Yeah, makes sense I wouldn't be able to change something like that. Thanks for everyone's responses.


Were you thinking of changing it during the campaign or after?


----------



## rleerose

Chuck57 said:


> Well, I did find this (a free Kindle book):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Self-Publishing-Books-101-Step-Step/dp/069221335X/ref=pd_sim_14_7?ie=UTF8&dpID=41SBi7hGsUL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR104%2C160_&refRID=0MWZ2K05DWP00WCGZXCP
> 
> and this (which is a little negative, or is it realistic?):
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/self-publishing-a-book-25-things-you-need-to-know/


Thanks for the article, Chuck57. I found it more positive than a lot of the other articles about self-published authors online though it did make me feel like the road of a self-published, social deficient author like myself will lead to nowhere. Man, why didn't I want to be a doctor when I grew up! That goal would have ben so much more attainable that writer!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Were you thinking of changing it during the campaign or after?


During. Afterwards, definitely.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

PattiLarsen said:


> I haven't used ISpark yet--how are they? I find Createspace super easy to deal with so I've kind of stuck with them along the way. And my paperback sales have always just been a side $$ maker, not a focus since most of my income comes from ebooks. But I'm happy to give a new POD a go if others recommend them.


From what I understand Ingram Spark is excellent. You have to decide whether you want to give Amazon exclusive or not. Some suggest it's worthwhile, at least at first. But once you're done with your 3 month exclusive, or a couple of those, or it's not benefiting you, you can branch out through Ingram Spark which offers much wider distribution through all the usual channels. Ingram Spark is the public arm of Lightning Source which distributes for the traditionals, so they are totally legit and well connected. Better than Smashwords.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Danielle Kazemi said:


> During. Afterwards, definitely.


At this point, I'd probably wait until after. You're more than 1/2 way to the end.

Were you thinking of the same cover, just changing it a bit? You could have the picture moved down, putting the title up above and have your name made bigger below. Or were you thinking of a brand new cover?


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

lincolnjcole said:


> Ingramspark is a Print on Demand distributor for books through ingram. They have hardcopy, paperback, etc. It is similar to Createspace, sort of the version that gives you more control.
> 
> Ingram has been great to work with. What I do is buy my own ISBN, and then put the paperback on Ingram and Createspace identical, then createspace distributes to amazon only. amazon buys from createspace, and everywhere else buys from ingram (best of both worlds). With ingram, you set your own price, your own discount (30-55%) and if returnable, which means you can sell in bookstores (unlike createspace, where the value for stores is too low for them to ever carry it).
> 
> Normally, the advantage of createspace is being free, but until the end of May Ingram is free as well! INDIEFRINGE16 saves you 49 bucks worth of setup fees until the end of this month. you have to pay whenever you update your interior or cover (unlike createspace) but if you don't then it isn't an issue.
> 
> Their return rates are good, and they are higher quality than createspace. If you have any other questions let me know!


I saw this after my own comment. Thanks for the great info and the lead on the special.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mary Ann Clarke Scott said:


> From what I understand Ingram Spark is excellent. You have to decide whether you want to give Amazon exclusive or not. Some suggest it's worthwhile, at least at first. But once you're done with your 3 month exclusive, or a couple of those, or it's not benefiting you, you can branch out through Ingram Spark which offers much wider distribution through all the usual channels. Ingram Spark is the public arm of Lightning Source which distributes for the traditionals, so they are totally legit and well connected. Better than Smashwords.


This is mostly true, but one thing to keep in mind...Amazon's exclusivity deal is for ebooks, so you can still do Kindle Select and ingramspark, you just can't distribute through any other ebook locations (ibooks, kobo, etc)

Ingramspark works like D2D, smashwords, and other distributors...HOWEVER, their ebook rates are pretty terrible. If you use D2D you get 60% from most locations (they chop 10% off, or 15% of the overall value, depending how you look at it) which is the same as smashwords. Ingramspark takes 30% and gives you 40%, which ends up being a heck of a lot more for their cut of the ebooks. Sure, you can drop your book onto ingram have it printed in ebook and paperback at the same time and have them do all of the distribution, but you would seriously hurt your own royalties to accomplish this.

I don't like smashwords, so I use D2D, and then I also prefer working with places directly when I can (ibooks, kobo, nook) becuase you can get some cool things out of working with the company directly instead of an intermediary. But, I have not and will not use Ingramspark to distribute ebooks, only print. I don't mind passing on 10% of the royalties for how awesome D2D is, but not 30%


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> This is mostly true, but one thing to keep in mind...Amazon's exclusivity deal is for ebooks, so you can still do Kindle Select and ingramspark, you just can't distribute through any other ebook locations (ibooks, kobo, etc)
> 
> Ingramspark works like D2D, smashwords, and other distributors...HOWEVER, their ebook rates are pretty terrible. If you use D2D you get 60% from most locations (they chop 10% off, or 15% of the overall value, depending how you look at it) which is the same as smashwords. Ingramspark takes 30% and gives you 40%, which ends up being a heck of a lot more for their cut of the ebooks. Sure, you can drop your book onto ingram have it printed in ebook and paperback at the same time and have them do all of the distribution, but you would seriously hurt your own royalties to accomplish this.
> 
> I don't like smashwords, so I use D2D, and then I also prefer working with places directly when I can (ibooks, kobo, nook) becuase you can get some cool things out of working with the company directly instead of an intermediary. But, I have not and will not use Ingramspark to distribute ebooks, only print. I don't mind passing on 10% of the royalties for how awesome D2D is, but not 30%


Hi Lincoln - thanks for all the information! Has going through D2D hurt you in any way with Amazon?


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Hi Lincoln - thanks for all the information! Has going through D2D hurt you in any way with Amazon?


No. I keep two books on Kindle Scout and then my other three are wide distribution. My plan going forward is to make books exclusive for 1-2 (3 month) periods and then go wide and keep them wide (better returns overall since you aren't chopping off any markets, especially international) at least for a decent period.

D2D plans to add amazon to their distribution, but I don't think its worth it. I think for amazon it would be foolish to not just do it yourself. However, ibooks is a nightmare to set up (tons of rules and restrictions) and D2D is just so simple. You upload one document (you don't even need to make a front matter page, back matter, sample, about the author, about the publisher, dedication, or copyright page...they do it for you) and get your version for all locations.

ALSO, if you are interested in going into the D2D world, they have a B2R (bookstoread) website which can hold a mailing list for your book. You can make multiple mailing lists by genre, and long term this could be an extra author service you work into for the entire ecosystem.

All in all, I didn't like smashwords for a variety of reasons, and Kindle Select is very hit or miss (the advertising is nice but expensive). So, I keep one book there and then just go wide, and I don't really regret it.


----------



## Chuck57

rleerose said:


> Thanks for the article, Chuck57. I found it more positive than a lot of the other articles about self-published authors online though it did make me feel like the road of a self-published, social deficient author like myself will lead to nowhere. Man, why didn't I want to be a doctor when I grew up! That goal would have ben so much more attainable that writer!


Dreams are good things! Best of luck to all of us in pursuit...


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Vincent-Morrone said:


> At this point, I'd probably wait until after. You're more than 1/2 way to the end.
> 
> Were you thinking of the same cover, just changing it a bit? You could have the picture moved down, putting the title up above and have your name made bigger below. Or were you thinking of a brand new cover?


Brand new to fit in more with irs genre. While this one shows a good scene, it also has the problem of making it look fairy tale-ish. But I'll just wait.


----------



## Mare

Just got my rejection letter—time to move on. 

Good luck to all you guys still waiting.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Brand new to fit in more with irs genre. While this one shows a good scene, it also has the problem of making it look fairy tale-ish. But I'll just wait.


If you don't have a cover artist, I know some who are good. Some pricier than others, and I can direct you to a facebook group where there are premade covers for sale. Premade covers being ones made not specifically for your book, but once you purchase it, it's off the market. Those a usually not too expensive.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Mare said:


> Just got my rejection letter-time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys still waiting.


Sorry to hear. Liked your early chapters and really thought it had a good chance of being selected. "Uplifting, gentle fiction" is sorely needed nowadays.

Mark


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Mare said:


> Just got my rejection letter-time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys still waiting.


So sorry to hear that!  Are you going to self-publish your book?

I watched a few of my past nominations get the axe today. And I noticed that there is a new selection on the front page --- Nightingale Girl by M. R. Pritchard.

Meanwhile, I'm still playing the waiting game....


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mare said:


> Just got my rejection letter-time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys still waiting.


So sorry to hear that--good luck moving forward! Will you self-pub?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Mare said:


> Just got my rejection lettertime to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys still waiting.


Best of luck. I really liked the opening chapters.



Vincent-Morrone said:


> If you don't have a cover artist, I know some who are good. Some pricier than others, and I can direct you to a facebook group where there are premade covers for sale. Premade covers being ones made not specifically for your book, but once you purchase it, it's off the market. Those a usually not too expensive.


Yes please. I have a few things slated for this year without covers yet.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Best of luck. I really liked the opening chapters.
> 
> Yes please. I have a few things slated for this year without covers yet.


I'm including links to my good reads cover pages just and an example.

My cover for Torn Away was done by Ash Arceneaux. That's my kindle scout book. She also did a couple of others of my covers.

https://www.goodreads.com/book/photo/29846998-torn-away

https://ashsartanddesign.com/tag/ash-arceneaux/

[email protected]

She's always been the most affordable. Her prices may have changed, so I won't tell you what she charged me. I also usually got 3 at a time.

I have an artist named Kelly York. She did the one for my upcoming PNR novella The Red Strokes, which is part of a anthology series, where different authors wrote different stories. I don't know her normal pricing, because she charged me a group rate since she was getting about a dozen covers and the format was the same. Font and all that. However, she was really good and really quick and easy to work with.

https://www.goodreads.com/book/photo/29627351-the-red-strokes

[email protected]

Then there's Kelli Neier. She did all my Vision book covers. She used to work for my old publisher, Silence in the Library, but she's freelance now. I know she does covers on her own. She's great to work with too.

This last link is to a facebook group that has different cover artists that have premade covers. If you like something, contact them. If you see something that looks really cool, but isn't right for the book, you could always contact the artist and see if they could either modify or what their prices for a new cover.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/premadesforauthors/

https://www.goodreads.com/book/photo/22839900-vision-of-shadows

PS, if you do contact them, let them know I sent ya. Make me a hero!


----------



## Heather Hart

Mare said:


> Just got my rejection letter-time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys still waiting.


Sorry to hear that, Mare


----------



## klagodzki

I can no longer sleep until I check my status at 12:15 am every night. It brings to mind the slot machine zombies from Vegas. Except more wine and less cigarette smoke. 

Serious observation. I noticed SON OF LOT tends to swim in the H&T pool in the morning and the late evening, but falls out throughout the day. I wonder if that is due to my efforts or the demographic likely to nominate my book. Interesting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I'm a happy camper. Just received a check in the mail from a publisher who has had this "check in the mail" for a VERY long time. It comes at a great time, because the Kindle Scout advance check has finally all been spent.

So while I am rolling in fat stacks let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
2 days left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
3 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
5 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
10 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
11 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
11 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
12 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
13 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
13 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
16 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
17 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
18 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
18 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
23 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mare said:


> Just got my rejection letter. Time to move on.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys still waiting.


Aw Mare, dang it, I was rooting for you.

***********************



klagodzki said:


> Serious observation. I noticed SON OF LOT tends to swim in the H&T pool in the morning and the late evening, but falls out throughout the day. I wonder if that is due to my efforts or the demographic likely to nominate my book. Interesting.


On an off-hand guess I think that just means that the competition is getting a little bit tougher out there as more folks dive into Kindle Scout. For example - if you bring in 100 nominations this morning and bump SON OF LOT into hot and trending and then this afternoon I bring in 150 nominations for MY PRIVATE E-BOOK and bump you right back out of hot and trending. I think the competition is beginning to step up their game.

That's just a guess on my part, though.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Torn Away is now in review. I should hear relatively soon. What that means, I don't know but I'll be obsessively checking for updates. 

Now I can obsess over the watching the banner, waiting it to turn blue or... what color does it turn if I'm rejected? 

I had 2.1K in views.

A fairly even split between onsite traffic and not. 51% from kindle scout and 49% from external links. 

I have 25 banners made that I have to get rid of. 

And I've got 2 empty slots to fill while I wait. 

And wait.

And wait.


----------



## Mare

You guys are all so nice—each and every comment made me feel better—and I really mean that!  Thanks all!

I'll keep nominating and wishing the best for you guys. I do plan to publish within the next week. I'm using Vellum for the ebook and CS for the print version. My local library is giving me a book signing, and the news paper is doing an article on me. I have a book signing in Ft. Worth, Tx., and I've been asked to speak to a ladies book club.

In the meantime, I have the next book started…  

Thanks again!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Mare said:


> You guys are all so nice-each and every comment made me feel better-and I really mean that!  Thanks all!
> 
> I'll keep nominating and wishing the best for you guys. I do plan to publish within the next week. I'm using Vellum for the ebook and CS for the print version. My local library is giving me a book signing, and the news paper is doing an article on me. I have a book signing in Ft. Worth, Tx., and I've been asked to speak to a ladies book club.
> 
> In the meantime, I have the next book started&#8230;
> 
> Thanks again!


Good luck Mare and let us know if we can help!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mare said:


> You guys are all so nice-each and every comment made me feel better-and I really mean that!  Thanks all!
> 
> I'll keep nominating and wishing the best for you guys. I do plan to publish within the next week. I'm using Vellum for the ebook and CS for the print version. My local library is giving me a book signing, and the news paper is doing an article on me. I have a book signing in Ft. Worth, Tx., and I've been asked to speak to a ladies book club.
> 
> In the meantime, I have the next book started&#8230;
> 
> Thanks again!


Excellent! Congratulations--sounds like a great launch ahead


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just filled two available nom slots:

Murder in 4th Hour, Michael Gregory
Paper Boats, J. Conceicao

Mark ("time marches on...")


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Mare said:


> You guys are all so nice-each and every comment made me feel better-and I really mean that!  Thanks all!
> 
> I'll keep nominating and wishing the best for you guys. I do plan to publish within the next week. I'm using Vellum for the ebook and CS for the print version. My local library is giving me a book signing, and the news paper is doing an article on me. I have a book signing in Ft. Worth, Tx., and I've been asked to speak to a ladies book club.
> 
> In the meantime, I have the next book started&#8230;
> 
> Thanks again!


It sounds like you have a great game plan ahead of you. Best of luck!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> Sorry to hear that, Mare


Me as well. I hope the self-publishing goes well. It sucks getting the news back but at least now you can move on.

Almost to 300 hours in H&T  10 days to go and at 2.6k page views woot woot.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Me as well. I hope the self-publishing goes well. It sucks getting the news back but at least now you can move on.
> 
> Almost to 300 hours in H&T  10 days to go and at 2.6k page views woot woot.


well done!


----------



## Chuck57

klagodzki said:


> I can no longer sleep until I check my status at 12:15 am every night. It brings to mind the slot machine zombies from Vegas. Except more wine and less cigarette smoke.
> 
> Serious observation. I noticed SON OF LOT tends to swim in the H&T pool in the morning and the late evening, but falls out throughout the day. I wonder if that is due to my efforts or the demographic likely to nominate my book. Interesting.


A few thoughts. First, it's my impression that that getting on the H/T list can sometimes take a very few votes. We might fantasize that there are tens of thousands of voters every day, but my guess is that the number is much less, and the swing between off and on can be surprisingly few.

Also, when I think about why someone gets a yes or no, the factors I've come up with are genre, marketability, publication history, quality of writing and plot, length, timing. Then it gets balanced. I think my book is fairly long at 110K words...but who knows? I might try to check on past winners...not that it makes a difference at this point!

PS. I work my way on the countdown list and vote accordingly.


----------



## klagodzki

I'm biting my nails on Patti's behalf. I really hope to see a big smiley face from you, Patti.

As for Son of Lot, Scout is already paying dividends: I have figured out when my target demographic is awake. 11 pm to 5 am. My audience consists of vampires.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> I'm biting my nails on Patti's behalf. I really hope to see a big smiley face from you, Patti.
> 
> As for Son of Lot, Scout is already paying dividends: I have figured out when my target demographic is awake. 11 pm to 5 am. My audience consists of vampires.


I think Patti will get picked! Glad son of lot is going well for you! Vampires are a good demo to have!


----------



## Mare

Yep, fingers crossed for you that are up next.   Good luck!


----------



## Mare

lincolnjcole said:


> Me as well. I hope the self-publishing goes well. It sucks getting the news back but at least now you can move on.
> 
> Almost to 300 hours in H&T  10 days to go and at 2.6k page views woot woot.


Yeah, it does. But we keep moving forward. Best of luck, and now we can publish and get to marketing&#8230;


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> Me as well. I hope the self-publishing goes well. It sucks getting the news back but at least now you can move on.
> 
> Almost to 300 hours in H&T  10 days to go and at 2.6k page views woot woot.


Lincoln, I added your book to my nominations today. I'm pretty sure you'll get "the call." The excerpt is well-written, the story unique and the cover art is awesome.


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> Lincoln, I added your book to my nominations today. I'm pretty sure you'll get "the call." The excerpt is well-written, the story unique and the cover art is awesome.


I hope so! Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I just put Son of Lot in too. Love Dresden Files.

I'm worried. I thought I did okay, but 164 hours in H&T and 2.1 views isn't that much in the grand scheme compared to others.


----------



## Heather Hart

It's so heartbreaking when you see those letters. I know how hard everyone works - and if it were down to me everyone would get selected.

I ordered my two more today and will continue to work the list long into the future., since I'm a total mongrel, half reader/half writer. I mean, why pass up on the opportunity for great free books?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> It's so heartbreaking when you see those letters. I know how hard everyone works - and if it were down to me everyone would get selected.
> 
> I ordered my two more today and will continue to work the list long into the future., since I'm a total mongrel, half reader/half writer. I mean, why pass up on the opportunity for great free books?


I agree. Free books make it worthwhile to support people 

Dresden Files...if only the TV had been good. I think honestly if they'd had a wise-cracking skull instead of an old guy in that role, it might have worked.


----------



## LJ Heydorn

Hello world,

If you are anything like we were you are probably scratching your head in frustration about this whole Kindle Scout thing. You are not alone. I've been documenting our journey through the process. Two authors under the same roof promoting the same book. Almost every day was documented with the results of different methods to promote. This covers the campaign for Kathryn M. Hearst's book _The Spirit Tree_ campaign (runs from April 16th, 2016 through May 15th, 2016).

The documentary can be found on YouTube. The first video is here (follow the channel for the rest of the videos):





Each day recounts results based on what we have done as well as thoughts about the process and if tactics worked and to what degree. This information applies to our experience and your results could differ greatly.

I hope you enjoy the videos and hope they help you get your Kindle Press contract. We could also use additional votes for The Spirit Tree on our own Kindle Scout campaign (till midnight on May 15th, 2016). Here is the voting link:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JFYYPOMHHICM


----------



## lincolnjcole

LJ Heydorn said:


> Hello world,
> 
> If you are anything like we were you are probably scratching your head in frustration about this whole Kindle Scout thing. You are not alone. I've been documenting our journey through the process. Two authors under the same roof promoting the same book. Almost every day was documented with the results of different methods to promote. This covers the campaign for Kathryn M. Hearst's book _The Spirit Tree_ campaign (runs from April 16th, 2016 through May 15th, 2016).
> 
> The documentary can be found on YouTube. The first video is here (follow the channel for the rest of the videos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each day recounts results based on what we have done as well as thoughts about the process and if tactics worked and to what degree. This information applies to our experience and your results could differ greatly.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the videos and hope they help you get your Kindle Press contract. We could also use additional votes for The Spirit Tree on our own Kindle Scout campaign (till midnight on May 15th, 2016). Here is the voting link:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JFYYPOMHHICM


Cool! I'll check it out soon! There is a list on here of links that are posted daily, so it'll get added to that and people can nominate as books get closer to ending their campaigns.

Promoting is crazy for campaigns like this, so it's nice to see other experiences. Congrats on the entry and best of luck!


----------



## PattiLarsen

klagodzki said:


> I'm biting my nails on Patti's behalf. I really hope to see a big smiley face from you, Patti.
> 
> As for Son of Lot, Scout is already paying dividends: I have figured out when my target demographic is awake. 11 pm to 5 am. My audience consists of vampires.


Thank you  I'll share the instant I know... 
And vampires are good people. I'm a fan!


----------



## klagodzki

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just put Son of Lot in too. Love Dresden Files.
> 
> I'm worried. I thought I did okay, but 164 hours in H&T and 2.1 views isn't that much in the grand scheme compared to others.


Thank you, Vincent.

I have to think the Scout team looks at the actual campaign results and breaks them down into categories known only to them. My limited objective at the outset was to do well enough to entice at least one editor to read the novel. I don't know if I am. Through the first six days, my page views are at a decent 635, but I've been in H&T only 23 out of 144 hours. All of my H&T time has come between the hours of 10 pm and 9 am, and most of it between midnight and 5 am. I'll do my best and leave the rest to the gods of Amazon.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Mare said:


> You guys are all so nice-each and every comment made me feel better-and I really mean that!  Thanks all!
> 
> I'll keep nominating and wishing the best for you guys. I do plan to publish within the next week. I'm using Vellum for the ebook and CS for the print version. My local library is giving me a book signing, and the news paper is doing an article on me. I have a book signing in Ft. Worth, Tx., and I've been asked to speak to a ladies book club.
> 
> In the meantime, I have the next book started&#8230;
> 
> Thanks again!


Wow, Mare, you're going to be just fine!


----------



## TobyT

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just put Son of Lot in too. Love Dresden Files.
> 
> I'm worried. I thought I did okay, but 164 hours in H&T and 2.1 views isn't that much in the grand scheme compared to others.


Your book was one of my nominations, Vincent. I think it has a very good chance. Good luck!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just put Son of Lot in too. Love Dresden Files.
> 
> I'm worried. I thought I did okay, but 164 hours in H&T and 2.1 views isn't that much in the grand scheme compared to others.


Those look like great stats--surely they mean a read by one of the KP folks? I know, speculation--but that's my impression and I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Heather Hart

Back in H and T - go me! LOL


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> Back in H and T - go me! LOL


Woot woot! awesome! H&T go go!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Heather Hart said:


> Back in H and T - go me! LOL


WHOOP!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> Back in H and T - go me! LOL


Definitely got my vote yesterday


----------



## rleerose

I added London Lady to my nominations just this morning, Heather. Good luck!


----------



## jl_theprofessor

Hello, my name is Jason Luthor, author of FLOOR 21 and an early winner with a publication date last year. Just throwing my hat into the arena to contribute in any way possible.


----------



## lincolnjcole

jl_theprofessor said:


> Hello, my name is Jason Luthor, author of FLOOR 21 and an early winner with a publication date last year. Just throwing my hat into the arena to contribute in any way possible.


Awesome! That's super cool! Congratulations on getting picked.

We've got a couple people checking in who are waiting to hear results and then a lot of ongoing campaigns! Today looks like there are a lot of people pushing for nominations so the H&T group is fluctuating wildly.

Anyway, do you have any suggestions about places we should reach out to for nominations?

Thanks!


----------



## geronl

jl_theprofessor said:


> Hello, my name is Jason Luthor, author of FLOOR 21 and an early winner with a publication date last year. Just throwing my hat into the arena to contribute in any way possible.


I just wanted to ask a question. Since you have won before, does it not allow you to do it again? or are you allowed to enter another book?


----------



## jl_theprofessor

geronl said:


> I just wanted to ask a question. Since you have won before, does it not allow you to do it again? or are you allowed to enter another book?


You can enter another book, and I believe some authors in my cohort did just that. I chose not too because my second book rides off the promotion advertisements I get from the first 1. Their fates are sort of intertwined.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

jl_theprofessor said:


> You can enter another book, and I believe some authors in my cohort did just that. I chose not too because my second book rides off the promotion advertisements I get from the first 1. Their fates are sort of intertwined.


If book one of a series is chosen and does fairly well, has Kindle Scout ever offered to publish the follow up without the campaign? Like avoiding the slush pile for a publisher that has already worked with you?


----------



## rleerose

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If book one of a series is chosen and does fairly well, has Kindle Scout ever offered to publish the follow up without the campaign? Like avoiding the slush pile for a publisher that has already worked with you?


That's a really good question.


----------



## TobyT

jl_theprofessor said:


> Hello, my name is Jason Luthor, author of FLOOR 21 and an early winner with a publication date last year. Just throwing my hat into the arena to contribute in any way possible.


Hey, Jason, I think your book looks really awesome. I can see why it won.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

TobyT said:


> Hey, Jason, I think your book looks really awesome. I can see why it won.


I appreciate the kind words! From my perspective, every time I go through an advertising period, my sales are incredibly strong. Last time I placed top 200 in overall Amazon ranking which, for my first book, blew my mind. Still waiting on the sales report from that one. Reviews have been really strong and the sequel has kept pace with Book 1.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If book one of a series is chosen and does fairly well, has Kindle Scout ever offered to publish the follow up without the campaign? Like avoiding the slush pile for a publisher that has already worked with you?


The last time I talked to people at Kindle Press about this, they said they were still looking into it. When the lead lady (I forget her name) was transferred, it moved to a new manager of the department. She seemed to have given up on any notion of bringing in authors in the way you describe and simply said "Just submit!" So I feel they abandoned such plans, and as I understand it the department has to fight for space in the overall larger Amazon publishing environment.


----------



## PattiLarsen

jl_theprofessor said:


> The last time I talked to people at Kindle Press about this, they said they were still looking into it. When the lead lady (I forget her name) was transferred, it moved to a new manager of the department. She seemed to have given up on any notion of bringing in authors in the way you describe and simply said "Just submit!" So I feel they abandoned such plans, and as I understand it the department has to fight for space in the overall larger Amazon publishing environment.


Very interesting to know--thank you!  And congratulations on doing so well--it's wonderful to hear from someone with experience.


----------



## lincolnjcole

jl_theprofessor said:


> The last time I talked to people at Kindle Press about this, they said they were still looking into it. When the lead lady (I forget her name) was transferred, it moved to a new manager of the department. She seemed to have given up on any notion of bringing in authors in the way you describe and simply said "Just submit!" So I feel they abandoned such plans, and as I understand it the department has to fight for space in the overall larger Amazon publishing environment.


Great information! Thanks!


----------



## rleerose

Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us, jl_theprofessor!


----------



## jl_theprofessor

No problems gang, I know it can be confusing. If anyone feels like reading my experience and overall takeaway from how things like the Hot List work, I have a 4 part series called 30 days of hell on my blog that I'll leave here and hope to get to know all you wonderful people better now that I'm a part of the community.

http://houstonatnight.blogspot.com/2015/04/30-days-of-hell-road-to-winning-kindle.html


----------



## lincolnjcole

jl_theprofessor said:


> No problems gang, I know it can be confusing. If anyone feels like reading my experience and overall takeaway from how things like the Hot List work, I have a 4 part series called 30 days of hell on my blog that I'll leave here and hope to get to know all you wonderful people better now that I'm a part of the community.
> 
> http://houstonatnight.blogspot.com/2015/04/30-days-of-hell-road-to-winning-kindle.html


Awesome information! Super helpful! I wonder if someone will be able to start putting together trending lists to showcase how well campaigns do and what it takes to get considered, since Amazon is so tight lipped.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Been silent the last several days as I've been writing.  11,967 words and four chapters later, I'm pretty pleased with how its going, but I'm nervous about this one.  It hits a little close to home for me.  

Anyway, Mare so sorry to hear the news.  I was rooting for you too.  Looks like you've got a really good plan of action though.

Just got caught up on the feed but been keeping track and voting still to help support all.  

Good luck to those in waiting.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

jl_theprofessor said:


> No problems gang, I know it can be confusing. If anyone feels like reading my experience and overall takeaway from how things like the Hot List work, I have a 4 part series called 30 days of hell on my blog that I'll leave here and hope to get to know all you wonderful people better now that I'm a part of the community.
> 
> http://houstonatnight.blogspot.com/2015/04/30-days-of-hell-road-to-winning-kindle.html


Jason, thanks for that great comment on giving characters their own voice...it's a key element to a good story. When I do a story now I go back through my memory banks on television and movie characters - I like movies better - and find someone who fits what I see as that character. and I pin a picture up with my character's name underneath. You can go back years and years to find different female or male voices...Jimmy Stewart is different from Harvey Keitel is different from Ed Lauter is different from Al Pacino...Judy Dence or Kathy Bates or Betty White and on and on. If a character is 'off stage' for a bit in the story, I can just look at the picture and get back in the rhythm they talk or move. Just my 2 cents.

I loaded up on my nominations.

Well I loaded up on scotch first but you're an understanding bunch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

jl_theprofessor said:


> The last time I talked to people at Kindle Press about this, they said they were still looking into it. When the lead lady (I forget her name) was transferred, it moved to a new manager of the department. She seemed to have given up on any notion of bringing in authors in the way you describe and simply said "Just submit!" So I feel they abandoned such plans, and as I understand it the department has to fight for space in the overall larger Amazon publishing environment.


When I talked to Megan back when KELPIE DREAMS had just been accepted (about a month ago) she said that the author had a choice. That is, the author could just submit it to Kindle Press - so long as the sales of their first book had been favorable - or they could run a whole new Kindle Scout Campaign. So - unless Megan is the person that was transferred (and that's always possible, it's a big old company) I expect that is how it is.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

Steve Vernon said:


> When I talked to Megan back when KELPIE DREAMS had just been accepted (about a month ago) she said that the author had a choice. That is, the author could just submit it to Kindle Press - so long as the sales of their first book had been favorable - or they could run a whole new Kindle Scout Campaign. So - unless Megan is the person that was transferred (and that's always possible, it's a big old company) I expect that is how it is.


Your conversation was definitely far more recent than mine.


----------



## klagodzki

jl_theprofessor said:


> No problems gang, I know it can be confusing. If anyone feels like reading my experience and overall takeaway from how things like the Hot List work, I have a 4 part series called 30 days of hell on my blog that I'll leave here and hope to get to know all you wonderful people better now that I'm a part of the community.
> 
> http://houstonatnight.blogspot.com/2015/04/30-days-of-hell-road-to-winning-kindle.html


JL, when you say two weeks in H&T, do you mean non-stop presence for 336 hrs, or a total of two weeks with any H&T appearances. If it's the former, I ain't hitting it.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

klagodzki said:


> JL, when you say two weeks in H&T, do you mean non-stop presence for 336 hrs, or a total of two weeks with any H&T appearances. If it's the former, I ain't hitting it.


This is just an impression, but I feel as if most people end up being on the H&T a cumulative total of 2 weeks, not nonstop 2 weeks. The low end of views I have heard is 1100, mine was closer to 2k as were most of my cohort that were selected.


----------



## TobyT

I was wondering: Does Kindle Press get any reviews using Net Galley or any services like that? One of my publishers used them and got reviews from Publishers Weekly, Midwest Book Review, Library Journal, etc. Do they send out review copies?


----------



## jl_theprofessor

TobyT said:


> I was wondering: Does Kindle Press get any reviews using Net Galley or any services like that? One of my publishers used them and got reviews from Publishers Weekly, Midwest Book Review, Library Journal, etc. Do they send out review copies?


I was never notified of any such effort on the part of Scout Press.


----------



## Chuck57

Seventeen new titles posted last night. Bring on the homestretch competition.

Yikes.


----------



## geronl

All 3 of the ones I presently have nominated are H&T right now


----------



## ChristineAnneLibbey

Alright guys, my new book 'Nordic Nights' is up for nomination on Kindle Scout!

Any nominations would be appreciated  

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NX24XBS2G66V


----------



## ChristineAnneLibbey

I don't know how appropriate it is to start a thread on this...but I figure I will update you all on the process of being on Kindle Scout and try to get nominations at the same time 

So here is my book 'Nordic Nights'

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NX24XBS2G66V

Any nominations would be appreciated!

My thinking is that the nominations process isn't that important...I would think that the Kindle Scout people are going to publish what they want to publish regardless of nominations...maybe using the nomination count as a tie-breaker between two books

I've done every promotion service over the past year, minus BookBub of course, and found that only ENT, Fussy Librarian are consistently 'on' for me. So I figured what do I have to lose with Kindle Scout?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Always happy to help a fellow KBoarder. Good luck


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

I'm actually beginning to think that the wait AFTER the campaign is over is worse than the 30 days of the actual campaign...  How are you holding up, Patti?  It's nice to see we're both still hanging in there...but hopefully we get some good news SOON... lol


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

geronl said:


> All 3 of the ones I presently have nominated are H&T right now


Same with my three. Now that I'm only nominating off the ending soon category, that will probably happen more and more.

Still in review and working on book 2.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I'm actually beginning to think that the wait AFTER the campaign is over is worse than the 30 days of the actual campaign... How are you holding up, Patti? It's nice to see we're both still hanging in there...but hopefully we get some good news SOON... lol


I know, it's maddening, isn't it? You just want to scream. I keep thinking to myself, no news is good news. My guess, and it's just a guess, that if the book got 0 traction and maybe if the blurb is horrible, and I've seen a few cringe worthy (I'm not naming names, nobody here though.) that those people get notified right away. On the other hand, for those that have decent looking stats, and the blurb sound interesting enough, then they probably pass it on to read. So hopefully someone is reading about Drew Duncan right now.

On the other hand, they may simply print out pictures of our covers, put 'em up on a wall and throw darts at 'em.

Who knows.

I really need a drink. Which is hard since I don't drink. I only buy wine for cooking.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I know, it's maddening, isn't it? You just want to scream. I keep thinking to myself, no news is good news. My guess, and it's just a guess, that if the book got 0 traction and maybe if the blurb is horrible, and I've seen a few cringe worthy (I'm not naming names, nobody here though.) that those people get notified right away. On the other hand, for those that have decent looking stats, and the blurb sound interesting enough, then they probably pass it on to read. So hopefully someone is reading about Drew Duncan right now.


I agree. I watched a book that just ended on May 2nd get the axe this morning. I'm keeping a close watch on my past nominations. It seems like everyone around me is dropping like flies. You can't help but wonder what Kindle Scout is thinking about your own book. Am I next to get chosen...or next to get the axe? It's very frustrating, and I've only been waiting for a few days! lol I know the longer the wait, the better your odds...but you could still not get chosen even after a long wait. I've seen it happen before. That's what makes this process such a nerve-wracking ordeal. :\


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I agree. I watched a book that just ended on May 2nd get the axe this morning. I'm keeping a close watch on my past nominations. It seems like everyone around me is dropping like flies. You can't help but wonder what Kindle Scout is thinking about your own book. Am I next to get chosen...or next to get the axe? It's very frustrating, and I've only been waiting for a few days! lol I know the longer the wait, the better your odds...but you could still not get chosen even after a long wait. I've seen it happen before. That's what makes this process such a nerve-wracking ordeal. :\


So one that ended on May 2nd didn't get it? Which one? That's the same day mine ended.

Why does that make me more nervous?


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I'm actually beginning to think that the wait AFTER the campaign is over is worse than the 30 days of the actual campaign... How are you holding up, Patti? It's nice to see we're both still hanging in there...but hopefully we get some good news SOON... lol


(passes the chocolate tequila) I'm totally fine. Totally totally.    (insert maniacal laughter here) BTW, May the 4th be with you all this fine day. (Yes, I went there. You're welcome.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Running late for work today so I'm going to jump right into the list and then run for the bus.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
1 day left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
2 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
4 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
9 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
10 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
10 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
11 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
12 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
12 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
15 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
16 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
17 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
17 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
22 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
29 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChristineAnneLibbey said:


> I don't know how appropriate it is to start a thread on this...but I figure I will update you all on the process of being on Kindle Scout and try to get nominations at the same time
> 
> So here is my book 'Nordic Nights'
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NX24XBS2G66V
> 
> Any nominations would be appreciated!
> 
> My thinking is that the nominations process isn't that important...I would think that the Kindle Scout people are going to publish what they want to publish regardless of nominations...maybe using the nomination count as a tie-breaker between two books
> 
> I've done every promotion service over the past year, minus BookBub of course, and found that only ENT, Fussy Librarian are consistently 'on' for me. So I figured what do I have to lose with Kindle Scout?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,213112.5300.html There is already an ongoing thread for this. Go there and introduce yourself and meet some of the (many) other KS people!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Running late for work today so I'm going to jump right into the list and then run for the bus.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 1 day left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 2 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 4 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 9 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 10 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 10 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 11 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 12 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 12 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 15 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 16 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 17 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 17 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 22 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Much obliged, good sir!

I made it up to 3.1k page views! 9 Days left to go. I just want it to go faster now! And I am definitely not looking forward to the 'after the campaign ends' time spent waiting.


----------



## Mare

My wait was eight days and I didn't get a contract… the first time I did this the wait was three days. There's no figuring it out, so chill and do something fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ChristineAnneLibbey said:


> I don't know how appropriate it is to start a thread on this...but I figure I will update you all on the process of being on Kindle Scout and try to get nominations at the same time
> 
> So here is my book 'Nordic Nights'
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NX24XBS2G66V
> 
> Any nominations would be appreciated!
> 
> My thinking is that the nominations process isn't that important...I would think that the Kindle Scout people are going to publish what they want to publish regardless of nominations...maybe using the nomination count as a tie-breaker between two books
> 
> I've done every promotion service over the past year, minus BookBub of course, and found that only ENT, Fussy Librarian are consistently 'on' for me. So I figured what do I have to lose with Kindle Scout?


Hi, Christine! I've merged your thread with the ongoing Kindle Scout thread. Sorry for any confusion!

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Vincent-Morrone said:


> So one that ended on May 2nd didn't get it? Which one? That's the same day mine ended.
> 
> Why does that make me more nervous?


Zane by Erin Trejo

Didn't yours end on May 3? That's what it's showing on my past nominations. lol I know it's easy to get the dates mixed up considering it ends at midnight.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Zane by Erin Trejo
> 
> Didn't yours end on May 3? That's what it's showing on my past nominations. lol I know it's easy to get the dates mixed up considering it ends at midnight.


Monday night at midnight it ended. That was my last active campaign date. May 3rd was the day it went to review.

So if Zane went the day before, that means I'll get my email tomorrow giving me the boot.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I'm actually beginning to think that the wait AFTER the campaign is over is worse than the 30 days of the actual campaign... How are you holding up, Patti? It's nice to see we're both still hanging in there...but hopefully we get some good news SOON... lol


It *is* worse afterwards. We're used to getting so much feedback, and then it all STOPS.... Plus, during the actual campaign, you can still DO something to help things along. Once you're in review, it's all out of your hands!


----------



## jl_theprofessor

Keep calm and keep writing. 

The best thing Kindle Scout did for me was to help establish a fandom, as my first book properly released with writing skills I acquired in graduate school.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Norman Prentiss said:


> It *is* worse afterwards. We're used to getting so much feedback, and then it all STOPS.... Plus, during the actual campaign, you can still DO something to help things along. Once you're in review, it's all out of your hands!


Yep...Then all you can do is think back and wonder "was it enough..."


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Norman Prentiss said:


> It *is* worse afterwards. We're used to getting so much feedback, and then it all STOPS.... Plus, during the actual campaign, you can still DO something to help things along. Once you're in review, it's all out of your hands!


So true!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Monday night at midnight it ended. That was my last active campaign date. May 3rd was the day it went to review.
> 
> So if Zane went the day before, that means I'll get my email tomorrow giving me the boot.


Not necessarily! My campaign ended on May 1st, and I'm still hanging in there. lol I don't know if they go by order of dates or not. It seems that way for the ones they aren't really interested in.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

jl_theprofessor said:


> Keep calm and keep writing.
> 
> The best thing Kindle Scout did for me was to help establish a fandom, as my first book properly released with writing skills I acquired in graduate school.


I don't do calm.


----------



## TobyT

Steve Vernon said:


> Running late for work today so I'm going to jump right into the list and then run for the bus.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> 1 day left Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 2 days left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 4 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 9 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 10 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 10 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 11 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 12 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 12 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 15 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 16 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 17 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 17 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 22 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Once again, Steve, thanks for keeping this up!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I don't do calm.


Calm is for the weak!


----------



## Heather Hart

lincolnjcole said:


> Calm is for the weak!


LOL - I must be such a pussy then - hey professor and all the other people who have recently joined us. Good luck with the new campaigns - congrats on your successful one. I have arrived safe and sound in Vegas. Is it wrong my sister wants to walk the strip and all I want to do is sit here and canvass votes? I used to be such a party girl - WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?

Thanks for the voting people - two slots opening shortly and I'll be working down the list as always. I'll be thinking of you all at Thunder Down Under - don't y'all forget about me!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> LOL - I must be such a [kitten] then - hey professor and all the other people who have recently joined us. Good luck with the new campaigns - congrats on your successful one. I have arrived safe and sound in Vegas. Is it wrong my sister wants to walk the strip and all I want to do is sit here and canvass votes? I used to be such a party girl - WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?
> 
> Thanks for the voting people - two slots opening shortly and I'll be working down the list as always. I'll be thinking of you all at Thunder Down Under - don't y'all forget about me!!!


Wouldn't dream of it! You're still in my nomination spot!


----------



## Heather Hart

Heather Hart said:


> LOL - I must be such a [kitten] then - hey professor and all the other people who have recently joined us. Good luck with the new campaigns - congrats on your successful one. I have arrived safe and sound in Vegas. Is it wrong my sister wants to walk the strip and all I want to do is sit here and canvass votes? I used to be such a party girl - WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?
> 
> Thanks for the voting people - two slots opening shortly and I'll be working down the list as always. I'll be thinking of you all at Thunder Down Under - don't y'all forget about me!!!


Ooops I got censored! I'm so naughty


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> Ooops I got censored! I'm so naughty


lol


----------



## lincolnjcole

I think it's crazy interesting going through the list of top 50 outside links driving traffic to your page and trying to figure out where they are coming from. Some of them I don't recognize at all and have no idea where they are from and it's awesome being able to track back and see what website has it listed!

For me, Facebook, facebook mobile, twitter, and a few others dominate,  and some of them I'm like "that's insane...i didn't even know that site was promoting it!" lol


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Heather Hart said:


> LOL - I must be such a [kitten] then - hey professor and all the other people who have recently joined us. Good luck with the new campaigns - congrats on your successful one. I have arrived safe and sound in Vegas. Is it wrong my sister wants to walk the strip and all I want to do is sit here and canvass votes? I used to be such a party girl - WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?
> 
> Thanks for the voting people - two slots opening shortly and I'll be working down the list as always. I'll be thinking of you all at Thunder Down Under - don't y'all forget about me!!!


I'll nominate your book as soon as some slots open up in my nominations. Looks like a great read!

Have fun at Thunder Down Under! At least you have some eye candy to use as a distraction from all this madness. lol I thought about going with some girlfriends to see them at a casino in Pennsylvania, but I doubt if it will be as impressive as the show in Las Vegas. :O


----------



## Heather Hart

AuthorAngelaS said:


> I'll nominate your book as soon as some slots open up in my nominations. Looks like a great read!
> 
> Have fun at Thunder Down Under! At least you have some eye candy to use as a distraction from all this madness. lol I thought about going with some girlfriends to see them at a casino in Pennsylvania, but I doubt if it will be as impressive as the show in Las Vegas. :O


LOL thank you. Can't wait. I still jump up and down for the strip scene in the Full Monty so this should be spectacular spectacular!


----------



## RMGauthier

lincolnjcole said:


> I think it's crazy interesting going through the list of top 50 outside links driving traffic to your page and trying to figure out where they are coming from. Some of them I don't recognize at all and have no idea where they are from and it's awesome being able to track back and see what website has it listed!
> 
> For me, Facebook, facebook mobile, twitter, and a few others dominate, and some of them I'm like "that's insane...i didn't even know that site was promoting it!" lol


What are some of the ones you don't recognize or that you didn't know were promoting it, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RMGauthier said:


> What are some of the ones you don't recognize or that you didn't know were promoting it, if you don't mind me asking.


A website called Kebooks got a few, a website crawler (don't even ask me how that worked) and several others. I've definitely gotten a pretty good sense of where the best places to promote are based on who has gotten the most clicks, and sometimes its surprising. Lots of posts that got no responses but I actually see page views from them. Things like that mostly.

In a lot of cases, I submitted to random places to see if I could get a listing, but where the traffic actually gets pushed to kindle scout is fascinating (and looks like lots of rerouting happens lol)

Also a lot of email accounts from various newsletters.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I got a few I didn't recognize. I just went to look and when I click many, they take me right to the campaign.

There was this one http://www.traackr.com/ that took me to some weird site I've never seen or heard of before


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I got a few I didn't recognize. I just went to look and when I click many, they take me right to the campaign.
> 
> There was this one http://www.traackr.com/ that took me to some weird site I've never seen or heard of before


Looks like an analytics website designed to track activity. It probably adds a redirect and link tracker so you can monitor traffic, but since they were the last redirect is impossible to tell who actually sourced the click originally. There are so many link tracking services that it's impossible to tell, especially since Amazon only gives us primitive analytics.

It's interesting, at least. I wish amazon would at least give us aggregate data, like "the average number of clicks on day 14 over all campaigns" or the median so we could have a sense of about how many people we need to send to our campaigns per day. Amazon just doesn't want us to actually be able to analyze and game the system, but it would still be nice having some metrics.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

lincolnjcole said:


> Looks like an analytics website designed to track activity. It probably adds a redirect and link tracker so you can monitor traffic, but since they were the last redirect is impossible to tell who actually sourced the click originally. There are so many link tracking services that it's impossible to tell, especially since Amazon only gives us primitive analytics.
> 
> It's interesting, at least. I wish amazon would at least give us aggregate data, like "the average number of clicks on day 14 over all campaigns" or the median so we could have a sense of about how many people we need to send to our campaigns per day. Amazon just doesn't want us to actually be able to analyze and game the system, but it would still be nice having some metrics.


I imagine part of that is to see which of us were marketing savvy on our own.


----------



## lincolnjcole

I definitely agree but it would still be nice to have some sort of goal to shoot for instead of arbitrary success. At least with normal marketing we can say purchased


----------



## TobyT

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I imagine part of that is to see which of us were marketing savvy on our own.


I have to be honest - I think the editors pick who they want to pick, as long as the cover art and editing are up to their standards. Otherwise, I believe the campaigns are there for us to get enough interest to release the book ourselves if we don't make the cut. The books they have been picking have been all over the map when it comes to H&T. Hope that doesn't sound cynical - that's just my opinion based on all the blogs I've read over the past two weeks.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

TobyT said:


> I have to be honest - I think the editors pick who they want to pick, as long as the cover art and editing are up to their standards. Otherwise, I believe the campaigns are there for us to get enough interest to release the book ourselves if we don't make the cut. The books they have been picking have been all over the map when it comes to H&T. Hope that doesn't sound cynical - that's just my opinion based on all the blogs I've read over the past two weeks.


Being selected by the public is no guarantee if you'll actually get published by Kindle Press. They have to believe they can sell it.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

TobyT said:


> I have to be honest - I think the editors pick who they want to pick, as long as the cover art and editing are up to their standards. Otherwise, I believe the campaigns are there for us to get enough interest to release the book ourselves if we don't make the cut. The books they have been picking have been all over the map when it comes to H&T. Hope that doesn't sound cynical - that's just my opinion based on all the blogs I've read over the past two weeks.


Can you name a few titles that were selected that weren't high on the H&T list.


----------



## Paul Kohler

TobyT said:


> I have to be honest - I think the editors pick who they want to pick, as long as the cover art and editing are up to their standards. Otherwise, I believe the campaigns are there for us to get enough interest to release the book ourselves if we don't make the cut. The books they have been picking have been all over the map when it comes to H&T. Hope that doesn't sound cynical - that's just my opinion based on all the blogs I've read over the past two weeks.


I happen to agree. I've been following along this thread since a hundred pages back, and it is all over the place with regards to the H&T and page views. I don't think that's cynical at all. It's being a realist, and that is going to be my approach. I'm going to submit and give a few nudges along the way, but I am not going to worry myself or spam everyone I know to nominate me. If what I submit (Next week!) is good for the editors, I'll be happy. Otherwise, I'm going to use the experience as a springboard for self-publishing. I think my cover is up to snuff, and I will have been through the manuscript 4 times with a fine tooth comb, and even paid for a fifth edit to the front 7k words, so it looks snazzy in the preview. My editor will be finishing her run through while the campaign runs. Either way, It's going to be a win.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> I happen to agree. I've been following along this thread since a hundred pages back, and it is all over the place with regards to the H&T and page views. I don't think that's cynical at all. It's being a realist, and that is going to be my approach. I'm going to submit and give a few nudges along the way, but I am not going to worry myself or spam everyone I know to nominate me. If what I submit (Next week!) is good for the editors, I'll be happy. Otherwise, I'm going to use the experience as a springboard for self-publishing. I think my cover is up to snuff, and I will have been through the manuscript 4 times with a fine tooth comb, and even paid for a fifth edit to the front 7k words, so it looks snazzy in the preview. My editor will be finishing her run through while the campaign runs. Either way, It's going to be a win.


Hope it works out for you!

One thing to possibly keep in mind...just because a book doesn't stay in H&T a lot doesn't mean it didn't get a lot of nominations. Let's say someone goes gangbusters in the first week and gets 10,000 nominations (exaggeration) and then just stops. They go H&T for two days, but at the end of the campaign, a LOT of people saw and supported the book, but it doesn't LOOK great in the H&T category.

My guess is if your book looks like it's getting a lot of support from people, then it will probably continue getting support so they might pick it. If you seem disinterested, then they might take it IF it is just.that.good. H&T is just a barometer for how well things are going, not the end all of the process, and Amazon can pick anyone they want. But, I think dismissing it outright is probably foolish too.

In any case, just put your best effort in and don't worry about it. As most people have said, you can always self-publish later!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

lincolnjcole said:


> Hope it works out for you!
> 
> One thing to possibly keep in mind...just because a book doesn't stay in H&T a lot doesn't mean it didn't get a lot of nominations. Let's say someone goes gangbusters in the first week and gets 10,000 nominations (exaggeration) and then just stops. They go H&T for two days, but at the end of the campaign, a LOT of people saw and supported the book, but it doesn't LOOK great in the H&T category.
> 
> My guess is if your book looks like it's getting a lot of support from people, then it will probably continue getting support so they might pick it. If you seem disinterested, then they might take it IF it is just.that.good. H&T is just a barometer for how well things are going, not the end all of the process, and Amazon can pick anyone they want. But, I think dismissing it outright is probably foolish too.
> 
> In any case, just put your best effort in and don't worry about it. As most people have said, you can always self-publish later!


This. Plus as I've mentioned before, Book A may get 20 nominations during the course of a day, while Book B only gets 10, but Book A get's them spread out, and Boob B get's them all at once. The H&T changes hourly, so if Book B might show in H&T for that time, but Book A never does. Still, it got more nominations.

And there are other metrics behind the scenes. Like who had a book that when people saw it, they nominated it directly. They know that we all send our family and friends to nominate us. One book my have an author who comes from a family with 20 brothers and sisters, each with their own kids and in laws, while another author is a single child, shy and has no friends. But their book, their cover, their blurb, draws people in.

You see a spike at the end. Part of that is because people know they can game the system. Get on there, nominate a book that has 1 day left and if it's picked, you get it for free. If not, you've only wasted 2 days on a slot. That's why you can only nominate 3.

They know that when a book is visible on the home page, it's gonna catch more attention. They also know that if you're there and people pass, that means that even though people saw it, they didn't say, "I gotta get me some of that."


----------



## Chuck57

Just noticed a new selection: NO PLACE TO REST by D. L. Barnhart.


----------



## rleerose

I tried to stay away from the kboards and anything kindle scout related for twenty four hours for my own sanity. I only had thirty minutes left to go and broke down. Oh, well. I love reading the conversations in this group (almost more than checking my campaign.) just wanted to drop by and say thanks for keeping me entertained guys.


----------



## TobyT

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Can you name a few titles that were selected that weren't high on the H&T list.


Sure Vincent. I have read blogs from several people saying they have seen people with no time on H&T get selected for publication. One that I know of for sure was Lexi Revellian's "Time Rats." She has stated on some forums that she had less than 600 views and very little time on H&T. Her book is selling like crazy on Amazon right now, and has been for weeks. Another one is Michael McBride's "Subterrestrial." Mike did very little promotion for his book. I'm not sure how much time it spent on H&T, but I have heard several people say they never saw it on there at all. His book has over 150 reviews on Amazon. He's a somewhat well-known author, but still...those are good numbers.


----------



## nwdebster

Hello Everyone, I've been reading through this list and learning a lot. My book, Domestic Goddess is on Kindle Scout, (and I would love to have it added to the daily list). I've taken the slow and steady route, doing some promotion every day. I have friends published by the various Amazon imprints and they are all very happy. I'm hopeful my book will make it through to Kindle Press, but who knows?
It's an interesting process. My first book was published by a NY publisher through a contest, so it happens.


----------



## Stevie O

nwdebster said:


> Hello Everyone, I've been reading through this list and learning a lot. My book, Domestic Goddess is on Kindle Scout, (and I would love to have it added to the daily list). I've taken the slow and steady route, doing some promotion every day. I have friends published by the various Amazon imprints and they are all very happy. I'm hopeful my book will make it through to Kindle Press, but who knows?
> It's an interesting process. My first book was published by a NY publisher through a contest, so it happens.


It's so good to hear some positive stories! I've learnt so much on here too, what a great treasure trove of information!


----------



## Stevie O

TobyT said:


> Sure Vincent. I have read blogs from several people saying they have seen people with no time on H&T get selected for publication. One that I know of for sure was Lexi Revellian's "Time Rats." She has stated on some forums that she had less than 600 views and very little time on H&T. Her book is selling like crazy on Amazon right now, and has been for weeks. Another one is Michael McBride's "Subterrestrial." Mike did very little promotion for his book. I'm not sure how much time it spent on H&T, but I have heard several people say they never saw it on there at all. His book has over 150 reviews on Amazon. He's a somewhat well-known author, but still...those are good numbers.


Wow!! As a newbie indie author on KDP, I'm still trying to get the hang of doing my own publicity and get a fanbase together, so I didn't get any attention when I was in KS. It's good to know that there is still hope for authors who haven't got that fanbase sorted yet ( and hoping of course that one day I will ) Good Luck!! I just nommed your book


----------



## Stevie O

lincolnjcole said:


> Hope it works out for you!
> 
> One thing to possibly keep in mind...just because a book doesn't stay in H&T a lot doesn't mean it didn't get a lot of nominations. Let's say someone goes gangbusters in the first week and gets 10,000 nominations (exaggeration) and then just stops. They go H&T for two days, but at the end of the campaign, a LOT of people saw and supported the book, but it doesn't LOOK great in the H&T category.
> 
> My guess is if your book looks like it's getting a lot of support from people, then it will probably continue getting support so they might pick it. If you seem disinterested, then they might take it IF it is just.that.good. H&T is just a barometer for how well things are going, not the end all of the process, and Amazon can pick anyone they want. But, I think dismissing it outright is probably foolish too.
> 
> In any case, just put your best effort in and don't worry about it. As most people have said, you can always self-publish later!


I love this! I hit a real trough of self-doubt recently, feeling that I was up against the 'Big Players' and that I'd been foolish to enroll my book in KS. So I took a step back and stopped self-doubting and took Patti's advice to stop thinking about things, just do them....then I found out I'd won a flash-fiction competition in an American Magazine ( wow!! ) So you're absolutely right, you have to stay strong and keep writing! Thanks for your positive words


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thursdays are rough. Only one more day until Friday.

Until then - here is the sacred Kboards Kindle Scout Campaign list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
LAST DAY LEFT Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
1 day left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
3 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
8 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
9 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
9 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
10 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
11 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
11 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
14 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
15 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
16 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
16 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
21 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
28 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Thursdays are rough. Only one more day until Friday.
> 
> Until then - here is the sacred Kboards Kindle Scout Campaign list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Reconcilable Differences by M.A. Clarke Scott
> LAST DAY LEFT Murder in the 4th Hour by Michael Gregory
> 1 day left Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
> 3 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 8 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 9 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 9 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 10 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 11 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 11 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 14 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 15 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 16 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 16 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 21 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 28 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Ready for the weekend!

Welcome all you newcomers! Hope your campaigns are going well!

a little over a week to go for me...At this point I'm ready for it to end!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Stevie O said:


> I love this! I hit a real trough of self-doubt recently, feeling that I was up against the 'Big Players' and that I'd been foolish to enroll my book in KS. So I took a step back and stopped self-doubting and took Patti's advice to stop thinking about things, just do them....then I found out I'd won a flash-fiction competition in an American Magazine ( wow!! ) So you're absolutely right, you have to stay strong and keep writing! Thanks for your positive words


I too found myself in similar doldrums recently for the same reasons. But my good friend Rosemary MacDaniel (local author and photographer who did my new profile pic) put my spirits back on track. LOL, she keeps telling me to be patient. "One day you'll be picked up by a big name publisher. I just know it. So keep writing." LOL, it makes me laugh and feel less noteworthy. So I've been writing and I am working on fixing up my website.  Time and patience...


----------



## TobyT

Stevie O said:


> Wow!! As a newbie indie author on KDP, I'm still trying to get the hang of doing my own publicity and get a fanbase together, so I didn't get any attention when I was in KS. It's good to know that there is still hope for authors who haven't got that fanbase sorted yet ( and hoping of course that one day I will ) Good Luck!! I just nommed your book


Wow - thanks Stevie!


----------



## jl_theprofessor

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hey Scouters
> 
> I've been googling and reading up on previous authors experiences with the Scout program and from what I can glean, though it is a factor, being on H& T isn't the only factor, which gives us small fry some hope I suppose.
> 
> I'd be interested to know more authors who got picked who had low page views too, any hope to cling to is good. I'm only at 405 page views and I've only got 14 days to go so yeah...guess I need some kind of a miracle...
> 
> But I look at it like this, at the end of the day, we've all got more exposure and eyes on our work than we would if we'd just indie pubbed it straight off the bat, so worst case scenario if you want to look at it like a free pre sales push you can I guess.


H&T doesn't make you a guaranteed lock to be picked. It gets you to the front of the line, where your book will be reviewed by the editorial board to see if they like it and whether they feel they can sell it. Books that don't get onto the H&T as much as some others still get to the head of the line eventually (after waiting longer) and still get reviewed. So a book that spends every day on the H&T might not get picked, and a book that spends only a week or two on it can get picked.


----------



## Heather Hart

3 days left  - apart from the dreaded waiting - I've decided when I hit the dead zone to try not to think about it. I've just finished another book so I will bury myself in edits.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> 3 days left - apart from the dreaded waiting - I've decided when I hit the dead zone to try not to think about it. I've just finished another book so I will bury myself in edits.


That sounds like a fantastic plan! I've got two books I'm writing (books 2 and 3 in the same series) so I'll try to just do that during the waiting.

I have until next Friday! Gah! I'm still in the waiting period just to finish!


----------



## TobyT

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hey Scouters
> 
> I've been googling and reading up on previous authors experiences with the Scout program and from what I can glean, though it is a factor, being on H& T isn't the only factor, which gives us small fry some hope I suppose.
> 
> I'd be interested to know more authors who got picked who had low page views too, any hope to cling to is good. I'm only at 405 page views and I've only got 14 days to go so yeah...guess I need some kind of a miracle...
> 
> But I look at it like this, at the end of the day, we've all got more exposure and eyes on our work than we would if we'd just indie pubbed it straight off the bat, so worst case scenario if you want to look at it like a free pre sales push you can I guess.


Beck, I tried your KS book link for Fallen Heart and it gave me an error message.


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> Beck, I tried your KS book link for Fallen Heart and it gave me an error message.


That link is broken in your signature. You have an extra [/url at the end that isn't set correctly, so it's reading it as part of the link.

Just remove that piece from your signature and it will work fine!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Working on my next book to stay distracted. Seems to be working. (Liar) Have a fabulous Thursday!


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Working on my next book to stay distracted. Seems to be working. (Liar) Have a fabulous Thursday!


Haha, IKR. I haven't been able to work on anything since the KS campaign started. It has completely consumed my existence...

Still no word back Patti?  Waiting for the good news!

My book and the Nether are both ending around the same time. Would love it both got picked!


----------



## KathrynMHearst

TobyT said:


> I have to be honest - I think the editors pick who they want to pick, as long as the cover art and editing are up to their standards. Otherwise, I believe the campaigns are there for us to get enough interest to release the book ourselves if we don't make the cut. The books they have been picking have been all over the map when it comes to H&T. Hope that doesn't sound cynical - that's just my opinion based on all the blogs I've read over the past two weeks.


I tend to agree. So much goes into these decisions, but it really comes down to an opinion, or the opinions, of the person reviewing the book.

Updated my nominations. Good luck everyone.

Mine started strong and has sputtered out. I'm hoping it will pick up in the last days. Either way, I'm using the buzz to launch The Spirit Tree.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it.  One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience.  I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route.  Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns.  Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.

Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.

Mark  ("finally able to exhale...")


----------



## Chuck57

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


I regret the news wasn't better for you. Good luck with your next steps.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Ah, that's too bad 

Good luck with finding a publisher for your book! 13 days is a heck of a long time to wait to hear back. I would probably lose my mind if it was something like that!

Best of luck with everything and let us know when you finish publishing!


----------



## Chuck57

KathrynMHearst said:


> I tend to agree. So much goes into these decisions, but it really comes down to an opinion, or the opinions, of the person reviewing the book.
> 
> Updated my nominations. Good luck everyone.
> 
> Mine started strong and has sputtered out. I'm hoping it will pick up in the last days. Either way, I'm using the buzz to launch The Spirit Tree.


I read elsewhere about Week 3, AKA Weak 3, when you're no longer the new kid on the block but not quite ready for the "Last Days" push. Keep smiling. (I'm trying to.)


----------



## TobyT

KathrynMHearst said:


> I tend to agree. So much goes into these decisions, but it really comes down to an opinion, or the opinions, of the person reviewing the book.
> 
> Updated my nominations. Good luck everyone.
> 
> Mine started strong and has sputtered out. I'm hoping it will pick up in the last days. Either way, I'm using the buzz to launch The Spirit Tree.


Kathryn, I have a feeling your book will get picked.

But I wouldn't sweat it too much. I have just over 600 views on Day 15. About 150 of those views were on the first day, and 10 total hours in H&T, all in the first two days. Not too many people on here have numbers worse than that, and that's with paid Facebook ads and mailing list emails.


----------



## nwdebster

Sorry about not adding the link, it was late when I replied last night. My website went down last Saturday, (Mercury in Retrograde) and my web host couldn't get it back. So, on top of everything else, I've had to design a new website right in the middle of the Kindle Scout campaign. Here's the link to get on the list https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5TDR4F3FLUZ
I see the number of views is way down, but I'm not sure what I can do about that right now. I think I'll have to just let it sit until the weekend when I have time to promote more.

Deborah Schneider


----------



## klagodzki

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Dang! Mark. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Sorry that it didn't get the nomination. I think if it took them 13 days, they were probably considering it.

Good luck and let us know what happens next.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

PattiLarsen said:


> Working on my next book to stay distracted. Seems to be working. (Liar) Have a fabulous Thursday!


That's what I'm doing. Or trying to do.


----------



## cggaudet

I keep hearing people say the number of hours a book is on Hot & Trending doesn't really matter. I was curious how true that was. So, being the crazy person I am, I just scanned through 200+ pages of this forum and took note of the numbers people listed.

Things to note

1)I left out names because I wasn't sure how comfortable people would be to be listed and compared like this.
2) This doesn't show the genre of book competing, which I think is an important factor in the final decision.
3) Some numbers might not be completely accurate, and I'm sure I missed some people (my eyes started to blur after page 20)

Anyone see any patterns?

*hot and trending hours - views - chosen*

639 - 1.4k - no
* 2/3 time - 1.5k - Yes*
6% - 283- no
*382 -1.6k - yes*
0% - 326 - no
90 - 544 - no
50% - 1.4k - no
337 - 1.4k - no
*460 - 1.5k - yes*
3 - 437 - no
400+ - 1.4k - no
619 - 2.7k - no
164 - 1.2k - no
569 - 1.8k - no
713 - 2.1k - no
46 - 1k - no
78 - 553 - no
*337 - 1.6k - yes*
156 - 969 - no
137 - 900 - no
189 - 810 - no
*510+ - 2k - yes*
192 - 1k - no
0 - 140 - no
189 - 739 - no
*160 - 109 - yes
678 - 1.9k - yes*
550 - 1.6k - no
112 - 1.1k - no
*541 - 2.9k - yes*
68 - 1.4k - no
649 - 1.8k - no
708 - 1.7k - no
711 - 2.8k - no
334 - 1.4k - no
690 - 2.3k - no
*320 - 936 - yes*
470 - 2k - no
*155 - 572 - yes
237 - 1.3k - yes
572 - 1.7k - yes*
237- 6.1k - no
54 - 553 - no
0 - 1.5k - no
205 - 1k - no
*577 - 5.4k -yes
215 - 1.6k - yes*


----------



## lincolnjcole

cggaudet said:


> I keep hearing people say the number of hours a book is on Hot & Trending doesn't really matter. I was curious how true that was. So, being the crazy person I am, I just scanned through 200+ pages of this forum and took note of the numbers people listed.
> 
> Things to note
> 
> 1)I left out names because I wasn't sure how comfortable people would be to be listed and compared like this.
> 2) This doesn't show the genre of book competing, which I think is an important factor in the final decision.
> 3) Some numbers might not be completely accurate, and I'm sure I missed some people (my eyes started to blur after page 20)
> 
> Anyone see any patterns?
> 
> *hot and trending hours - views - chosen*
> 
> 639 - 1.4k - no
> * 2/3 time - 1.5k - Yes*
> 6% - 283- no
> *382 -1.6k - yes*
> 0% - 326 - no
> 90 - 544 - no
> 50% - 1.4k - no
> 337 - 1.4k - no
> *460 - 1.5k - yes*
> 3 - 437 - no
> 400+ - 1.4k - no
> 619 - 2.7k - no
> 164 - 1.2k - no
> 569 - 1.8k - no
> 713 - 2.1k - no
> 46 - 1k - no
> 78- 553- no
> *337 - 1.6k - yes*
> 156 - 969 - no
> 137 - 900 - no
> 189 - 810 - no
> *510+ - 2k - yes*
> 192 - 1k - no
> 0 - 140 - no
> 189 - 739 - no
> *160 -109 - yes
> 678 - 1.9k - yes*
> 550 - 1.6k - no
> 112 -1.1k - no
> *541- 2.9k - yes*
> 68 - 1.4k - no
> 649 - 1.8k - no
> 708 - 1.7k - no
> 711 - 2.8k - no
> 334 - 1.4k - no
> 690 - 2.3k - no
> *320 - 936 - yes*
> 470 - 2k - no
> *155 - 572 - yes
> 237 - 1.3k - yes
> 572 - 1.7k - yes*
> 237- 6.1k - no
> 54 -553 -no
> 0 - 1.5k - no
> 205 - 1k - no
> *577 - 5.4k -yes
> 215 - 1.6k - yes*


Pretty intense data collection...I actually thought about building a hot and trending monitor that would go hourly through the H&T pages and collect the books on it so you could centrally monitor what books are in H&T and for how long during their campaign. I just don't want to spend money on a hosting website or constantly run a java application to do it. I was able to pull the list consistently, but meh.

I suppose having that analytic data alongside a list of what books were picked would be good to have, but it still wouldn't give page views unless people manually added that.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Statistically, if I remove a few outliers from both lists, then:

The ones that didn't get picked averaged: 187 hours in H&T, 1250 page views, and .19 page views per hour
The ones that got picked averaged 430 hours in H&T, 2100 page views, and .235 page views per hour

It's too small of a data set to trust an average, and a median might be more worthwhile. All in all, this doesn't really mean much of anything. The median page views are around 1900 for selected books, and 900 for not selected. For H&T, 120 compared to about 350. Those are ballpark, not factored.


----------



## cggaudet

lincolnjcole said:


> Pretty intense data collection...I actually thought about building a hot and trending monitor that would go hourly through the H&T pages and collect the books on it so you could centrally monitor what books are in H&T and for how long during their campaign. I just don't want to spend money on a hosting website or constantly run a java application to do it. I was able to pull the list consistently, but meh.
> 
> I suppose having that analytic data alongside a list of what books were picked would be good to have, but it still wouldn't give page views unless people manually added that.


That sounds like a cool idea, though a lot of work!
I think gathering all of this sort of information is interesting, but after doing this I feel like I found out exactly what people have been saying all along. H&T doesn't matter much, so long as you get on it for at least 100 hours. 
I probably should have spent the time doing something more important...like writing. Haha.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


So sorry to hear that, Mark. Wishing you the very best no matter what you choose to do. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## PattiLarsen

cggaudet said:


> That sounds like a cool idea, though a lot of work!
> I think gathering all of this sort of information is interesting, but after doing this I feel like I found out exactly what people have been saying all along. H&T doesn't matter much, so long as you get on it for at least 100 hours.
> I probably should have spent the time doing something more important...like writing. Haha.


This is interesting regardless, Christina--thanks for compiling it! Now, get back to work, you


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha, IKR. I haven't been able to work on anything since the KS campaign started. It has completely consumed my existence...
> 
> Still no word back Patti?  Waiting for the good news!
> 
> My book and the Nether are both ending around the same time. Would love it both got picked!


I'm actually happy to have the distraction  Hanging out in a sci-fi wild west galaxy really puts things in perspective...
No news is good news, I'm thinking, so still with fingers crossed...


----------



## lincolnjcole

cggaudet said:


> That sounds like a cool idea, though a lot of work!
> I think gathering all of this sort of information is interesting, but after doing this I feel like I found out exactly what people have been saying all along. H&T doesn't matter much, so long as you get on it for at least 100 hours.
> I probably should have spent the time doing something more important...like writing. Haha.


Just skimming the data, I'm guessing page views are important, and it looks like books that got a lot of views but not a lot of H&T hours didn't do so well. Just driving traffic doesn't seem to be as important as driving traffic that nominates. But, driving traffic to the site seems to be very important...I'd say if you get about 150 hours of H&T and about 1300+ page views you'll get serious consideration. You can get chosen with less or denied with more, but I think its a good number to shoot for.


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Statistically, if I remove a few outliers from both lists, then:
> 
> The ones that didn't get picked averaged: 187 hours in H&T, 1250 page views, and .19 page views per hour
> The ones that got picked averaged 430 hours in H&T, 2100 page views, and .235 page views per hour
> 
> It's too small of a data set to trust an average, and a median might be more worthwhile. All in all, this doesn't really mean much of anything. The median page views are around 1900 for selected books, and 900 for not selected. For H&T, 120 compared to about 350. Those are ballpark, not factored.


The thing is there are lots of variables. I haven't been following Scout for a long time, but it seems to me that new entrants are not released evenly. I have to think, for instance, having 17 new books posted on the same day skews some things...and then there are stats like being in H/T for 320 hours with less than 1000 views...


----------



## lincolnjcole

Chuck57 said:


> The thing is there are lots of variables. I haven't been following Scout for a long time, but it seems to me that new entrants are not released evenly. I have to think, for instance, having 17 new books posted on the same day skews some things...


I agree. There are 11 books ending tomorrow, and like 15 books all started on the same day a few days ago. The data probably fluctuates wildly by what is up for grabs, and I have to think that they pick their books based on what their stock is currently.


----------



## Mark Wakely

PattiLarsen said:


> So sorry to hear that, Mark. Wishing you the very best no matter what you choose to do. We're all rooting for you.


Thank you Patti. Good luck with your book, as well as all of those still waiting (or about to wait).

Mark


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Sorry to hear that Mark. I was sure you would get picked. 

I recommend we all get pitch forks and torches and storm the Bastille.

(provided we can find pitchforks at the local hardware store of course)


----------



## klagodzki

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Sorry to hear that Mark. I was sure you would get picked.
> 
> I recommend we all get pitch forks and torches and storm the Bastille.
> 
> (provided we can find pitchforks at the local hardware store of course)


Or we could skip the hardware store and go to the liquor store instead. Still no pitchforks either way. 

I'm trying no to freak out about my longest non-H&T period to-date. Failing.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Sorry to hear this, Mark. I gotta think you were *close*, or they wouldn't have thought about it so long. Good luck with the book, and hope you find a great match with a publisher.


----------



## rleerose

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha, IKR. I haven't been able to work on anything since the KS campaign started. It has completely consumed my existence...
> 
> Still no word back Patti?  Waiting for the good news!
> 
> My book and the Nether are both ending around the same time. Would love it both got picked!


I've noticed are books are only a day apart, lol. Does this mean we're competing against each other? I will admit, your page views are a thousand times better than mine!


----------



## Scott Reeves

klagodzki said:


> Or we could skip the hardware store and go to the liquor store instead. Still no pitchforks either way.


You can always break the bottle after you're done drinking and use that instead. Drunken lynch mobs are more fun than regular lynch mobs.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

I'm under the impression Scout is choosing less books now than when it was initiated.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

lincolnjcole said:


> Statistically, if I remove a few outliers from both lists, then:
> 
> The ones that didn't get picked averaged: 187 hours in H&T, 1250 page views, and .19 page views per hour
> The ones that got picked averaged 430 hours in H&T, 2100 page views, and .235 page views per hour
> 
> It's too small of a data set to trust an average, and a median might be more worthwhile. All in all, this doesn't really mean much of anything. The median page views are around 1900 for selected books, and 900 for not selected. For H&T, 120 compared to about 350. Those are ballpark, not factored.


This would be consistent with what I found among myself and other winners. 1900 through 2100 hours for selected in terms of page views.


----------



## lincolnjcole

jl_theprofessor said:


> This would be consistent with what I found among myself and other winners. 1900 through 2100 hours for selected in terms of page views.


Cool.



Scott Reeves said:


> You can always break the bottle after you're done drinking and use that instead. Drunken lynch mobs are more fun than regular lynch mobs.


I defintely agree...hic...should totally...hic...



jl_theprofessor said:


> I'm under the impression Scout is choosing less books now than when it was initiated.


Dunno sounds like another math problem. Won't be hard to figure out how many picks per month and a trend...

Sigh...


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Sorry to hear that, Mark! I'm sure that was a long wait. I'm sorry it didn't result in you being selected. :\ Best of luck with your book in the future. Hopefully you gained some new fans!


----------



## TobyT

I didn't realize Thunderclap was free - I probably would have done a campaign earlier. Oh well - at least I still have a few days left. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JR.

God of Chains has finally taken a nose dive after two weeks selling much better than I expected. The only thing like marketing I've done is Scout, so it's definitely worthwhile regardless of whether you are selected. (actually still selling well in Oz...)


----------



## rohit

Hi I'm new here and found this thread surfing... I have a book on kindle scout and have no idea how it works... didn't market it at all except for sharing it on my facebook page... got only 163 page views and zero hours in hot and trending... i see that those who have nominated my books have nominated 12 other books from other authors... low stats all of them, i guess i have no hope, but still the experience of kindle scout is exciting...

if you guys can do check out my book on scout and if you like what you read then do nominate ... i will do the same after checking out the books on the thread...

thank you all... cheers

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29VORYV0WJYIV


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man - it's Friday and if my eyes get any baggier I am going to need to hire a squad of sherpas and a few mules to carry those bags around for me. It's pouring down rain here in Nova Scotia and I really wish I could send this rain to Fort MacMurray.

Time to start getting ready for work. Let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Paper Boats by J. Conceicao
2 days left London Lady by Heather Hart
7 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
8 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
8 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
9 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
10 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
10 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
13 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
14 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
15 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
17 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
20 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
27 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
29 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Final days Heather. How does it feel? Lol


----------



## Mare

Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Sorry, Mark. But experiences like KS are just steps in the journey&#8230; you have a positive mind-set, you'll succeed.  Good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Thank you all for your kind (and the amusing) comments about my KS campaign.  Much appreciated.  I'll look for pitchforks the next time I'm at Home Depot.

I had two slots available this morning so I filled them with:

London Lady, Heather Hart
Raven's Peak, Lincoln Cole

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Wakely said:


> Thank you all for your kind (and the amusing) comments about my KS campaign. Much appreciated. I'll look for pitchforks the next time I'm at Home Depot.
> 
> I had two slots available this morning so I filled them with:
> 
> London Lady, Heather Hart
> Raven's Peak, Lincoln Cole
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark!



rleerose said:


> I've noticed are books are only a day apart, lol. Does this mean we're competing against each other? I will admit, your page views are a thousand times better than mine!


I don't think that's how it works. My guess is they have an allotment of books to fill a month, and they could fill them all from the same batch if they wanted. I don't think it is "out of these 10, you can only pick 1" or anything.

I hope not. I want both of ours in there!



rohit said:


> Hi I'm new here and found this thread surfing... I have a book on kindle scout and have no idea how it works... didn't market it at all except for sharing it on my facebook page... got only 163 page views and zero hours in hot and trending... i see that those who have nominated my books have nominated 12 other books from other authors... low stats all of them, i guess i have no hope, but still the experience of kindle scout is exciting...
> 
> if you guys can do check out my book on scout and if you like what you read then do nominate ... i will do the same after checking out the books on the thread...
> 
> thank you all... cheers
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29VORYV0WJYIV


Welcome to the thread. Pull up a chair and get cozy!


----------



## lincolnjcole

jl_theprofessor said:


> I'm under the impression Scout is choosing less books now than when it was initiated.


Here you go...

In 2014, they averaged 8 a month, but only for 2 months.
in 2015, they averaged 7.3 a month with some months high and some months low.
in 2016, they are averaging 9.5 books picked a month and if anything the numbers are significantly higher. My guess is they keep their picks near a yearly average, but they don't have to use them all in a single month. If one month has no good entries, they just let it slide past, and if another month has great entries, they snag them up then cool off during later months.
In either case, we can definitely see it isn't choosing less books, but rather more.

14-Nov	8
14-Dec	8
15-Jan	1
15-Feb	7
15-Mar	11
15-Apr	12
15-May	8
15-Jun	8
15-Jul	3
15-Aug	8
15-Sep	6
15-Oct	8
15-Nov	9
15-Dec	7
16-Jan	4
16-Feb	12
16-Mar	9
16-Apr	13
16-May	2


----------



## cggaudet

lincolnjcole said:


> Here you go...
> 
> In 2014, they averaged 8 a month, but only for 2 months.
> in 2015, they averaged 7.3 a month with some months high and some months low.
> in 2016, they are averaging 9.5 books picked a month and if anything the numbers are significantly higher. My guess is they keep their picks near a yearly average, but they don't have to use them all in a single month. If one month has no good entries, they just let it slide past, and if another month has great entries, they snag them up then cool off during later months.
> In either case, we can definitely see it isn't choosing less books, but rather more.
> 
> 14-Nov	8
> 14-Dec	8
> 15-Jan	1
> 15-Feb	7
> 15-Mar	11
> 15-Apr	12
> 15-May	8
> 15-Jun	8
> 15-Jul	3
> 15-Aug	8
> 15-Sep	6
> 15-Oct	8
> 15-Nov	9
> 15-Dec	7
> 16-Jan	4
> 16-Feb	12
> 16-Mar	9
> 16-Apr	13
> 16-May	2


I love seeing numbers. Thanks for figuring this out.


----------



## geronl

I am working my way up the list.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

cggaudet said:


> I love seeing numbers. Thanks for figuring this out.


26631333561
19168833695
25994123474
59982366965
455584444488
5577158856556
5575588740099
6909578962185
405688586199
2999000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

0


----------



## cggaudet

Vincent-Morrone said:


> 26631333561
> 19168833695
> 25994123474
> 59982366965
> 455584444488
> 5577158856556
> 5575588740099
> 6909578962185
> 405688586199
> 2999000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> 0


Ooh! These ones are pretty! LOL


----------



## lincolnjcole

cggaudet said:


> Ooh! These ones are pretty! LOL


I prettified it!

http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout

I'm not actually scraping any data, this is just the self-reported data. If anyone can think of other things I should add, let me know, and I'll update it as people give new information!


----------



## TobyT

In case anyone is interested, I am doing a Thunderclap campaign for Kindle Scout. It's pretty easy to sign up for, and it's free. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's my link in case you want to check it out: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> In case anyone is interested, I am doing a Thunderclap campaign for Kindle Scout. It's pretty easy to sign up for, and it's free. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's my link in case you want to check it out: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit


I started doing that, but I bailed on it because you need 100 people to sign up or it won't send it out. No way can I get 100 people to sign up, so I just let mine sit. You have to pay to guarantee a lower number gets sent anyway.


----------



## cggaudet

lincolnjcole said:


> I prettified it!
> 
> http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout
> 
> I'm not actually scraping any data, this is just the self-reported data. If anyone can think of other things I should add, let me know, and I'll update it as people give new information!


Oh! Look at that! Pretty tables and pull down menus. So much easier on the eyes!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

TobyT said:


> In case anyone is interested, I am doing a Thunderclap campaign for Kindle Scout. It's pretty easy to sign up for, and it's free. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's my link in case you want to check it out: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit


Signed up


----------



## lincolnjcole

http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout

I added a lot of other information to this as well so now it is a general introduction and stats for kindle scout. If anyone would like to add something to this (suggestions/help for newbies/good blog posts/ stats/ etc, etc) please let me know by PM/email ([email protected]) or on the website and I'll do my best to keep it up to date!

Thanks!


----------



## TobyT

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Signed up


Thanks Vincent!


----------



## klagodzki

Here's my Thunderclap for Son of Lot. Any help would be much appreciated!

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

TobyT said:


> I didn't realize Thunderclap was free - I probably would have done a campaign earlier. Oh well - at least I still have a few days left. Good luck to everyone!


Thunderclap is free, but you need to have 100 supporters for it to actually work. Have you heard of HeadTalker? It is free as well! I learned about HT in this thread. I made a campaign. You only need 25 supporters for it to work. ((Of course, you can always get more than 25.)) The great thing about HeadTalker is that you get several HT affiliates (or whatever they're called) that will give you Twitter support and a LOT of social reach right off the bat. It was extremely easy to get to 25 supporters than it was to get 100 with Thunderclap. There are also Facebook groups to help you with getting supporters. If you just search for HeadTalker and Thunderclap support, there are several groups to help you with your campaigns!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

klagodzki said:


> Here's my Thunderclap for Son of Lot. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help


And done.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

klagodzki said:


> Here's my Thunderclap for Son of Lot. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help


Supported! I'm currently #1 on your Thunderous Supporters.


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

lincolnjcole said:


> I prettified it!
> 
> http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout
> 
> I'm not actually scraping any data, this is just the self-reported data. If anyone can think of other things I should add, let me know, and I'll update it as people give new information!


Very nice! Thanks for taking the time to compile all that data!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Very nice! Thanks for taking the time to compile all that data!


No Problem. Like I said, if anyone has any ideas about how to make it look better or add more stuff to it, let me know! I've already added a few people to the list.

Ideally, only finished campaign results please! That way I don't have to continually update daily!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

TobyT said:


> In case anyone is interested, I am doing a Thunderclap campaign for Kindle Scout. It's pretty easy to sign up for, and it's free. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's my link in case you want to check it out: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit


Supported! Good luck!

I did a Thunderclap campaign for my last week and a HeadTalker campaign on the last day. Keep that in mind. You only need 25 supporters for HeadTalker.


----------



## klagodzki

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Supported! I'm currently #1 on your Thunderous Supporters.


Thanks so much!


----------



## RMGauthier

I'm on Thunderclap and have supported everyone on this thread, I think. If I missed someone, don't hesitate to ask, I'll support you too.

Good luck to everyone.

*Steve says:* It's pouring down rain here in Nova Scotia and I really wish I could send this rain to Fort MacMurray.

I'm in Ontario, blue skies and sunny, but send the same sentiment to Fort McMurray.


----------



## Heather Hart

I picked up me, Paper Boats and Raven's (what's that book called again?  ) for my open slots this morning.  Good luck guys!


----------



## Chuck57

Heather Hart said:


> I picked up me, Paper Boats and Raven's (what's that book called again?  ) for my open slots this morning. Good luck guys!


I think it's RAVEN'S BEAK.


----------



## Heather Hart

Chuck57 said:


> I think it's RAVEN'S BEAK.


No, you mean Raven's Cheek, surely?


----------



## Chuck57

Heather Hart said:


> No, you mean Raven's Cheek, surely?


I'm seeing series, sequels here...


----------



## lincolnjcole

Chuck57 said:


> I'm seeing series, sequels here...


IKR. those are fantastic ideas.

Raven's Cheek
Raven's Beak
Raven Speak
Raven's Freak
Raven's Shriek

I need to get writing! So many sequels...!


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> IKR. those are fantastic ideas.
> 
> Raven's Cheek
> Raven's Beak
> Raven Speak
> Raven's Freak
> Raven's Shriek
> 
> I need to get writing! So many sequels...!


Raven's Geek


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Raven's Geek


Raven Squeak!


----------



## Heather Hart

klagodzki said:


> Raven's Geek


I'd buy that one!


----------



## RMGauthier

Congrats Patti, just saw you've been picked for publication. Can't wait to receive my copy. Way to go. Still waiting to hear about the others. Good luck everyone else waiting.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RMGauthier said:


> Congrats Patti, just saw you've been picked for publication. Can't wait to receive my copy. Way to go. Still waiting to hear about the others. Good luck everyone else waiting.


WOOT WOOT awesome! congrats! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Hooray Patti!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/21RWSKVYDRVA4

Mark


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Congratulations, Patti!  They put your book up on the main banner and everything.   I don't think anyone in here doubted you for a second. lol  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## klagodzki

Get some bubbly, Patti! Congratulations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Get some bubbly, Patti! Congratulations!


Now I have to update May books from 2 to 3 for picked! That's super cool!

http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

lincolnjcole said:


> IKR. those are fantastic ideas.
> 
> Raven's Cheek
> Raven's Beak
> Raven Speak
> Raven's Freak
> Raven's Shriek
> 
> I need to get writing! So many sequels...!


Raven's butt


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Congrats Patti!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather, you're book is # 1 on H&T. Take a snapshot of it!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Congrats Patty!


----------



## Delaine Christine

klagodzki said:


> Here's my Thunderclap for Son of Lot. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help


Done.



TobyT said:


> In case anyone is interested, I am doing a Thunderclap campaign for Kindle Scout. It's pretty easy to sign up for, and it's free. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's my link in case you want to check it out: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit


And done. I know how hard these can be to try and fill. I also found myself using Headtalkers instead for that reason. Good luck you two!


----------



## klagodzki

Delaine Christine said:


> Done.
> 
> And done. I know how hard these can be to try and fill. I also found myself using Headtalkers instead for that reason. Good luck you two!


Thanks! I just started HeadTalker, too. Here it is: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vote-son-of-lot-on-kindlescout/.


----------



## Delaine Christine

First off, Patti that's amazing news. Congratulations! I can't wait to read it. 
Don't think there was really any doubt with that one. But that's just my opinion.



klagodzki said:


> Thanks! I just started HeadTalker, too. Here it is: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vote-son-of-lot-on-kindlescout/.


LOL, No problem and Done!

And now..., unless I missed one so far, we have...

Raven's Cheek
Raven's Beak
Raven Speak
Raven's Freak
Raven's Shriek
Raven's Geek
Raven's Squeak
Raven's butt

Can I get a heck yeah for Raven's Week? Or Ravens Sneak?  Looks like you've got a LOT of writing ahead of yourself.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Delaine Christine said:


> First off, Patti that's amazing news. Congratulations! I can't wait to read it.
> Don't think there was really any doubt with that one. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> LOL, No problem and Done!
> 
> And now..., unless I missed one so far, we have...
> 
> Raven's Cheek
> Raven's Beak
> Raven Speak
> Raven's Freak
> Raven's Shriek
> Raven's Geek
> Raven's Squeak
> Raven's butt
> 
> Can I get a heck yeah for Raven's Week? Or Ravens Sneak?  Looks like you've got a LOT of writing ahead of yourself.


My God so many sequels! How about Ravens creak?


----------



## rleerose

Congrats Patti! Can;t wait to read Eve in its entirety!


----------



## Delaine Christine

lincolnjcole said:


> My God so many sequels! How about Ravens creak?


LOL, sounds good!



Mark Wakely said:


> Well, after a 13 day wait in limbo, Filby didn't make it. One thing the whole process did was make me take another hard look at the manuscript and tweak it here and there once more; it's a better book now for the experience. I'll look for another publisher (and have a few in mind) rather than go the self publishing route. Of course I'll continue to drop by and nominate books to help others in their campaigns. Wish it had turned out otherwise, but the longer it took for the KS selectors to make a decision, the less optimistic I was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in limbo, as well as those whose campaigns are still active.
> 
> Mark ("finally able to exhale...")


Awe, Mark, I'm sorry to hear that. I almost missed this in the feed. Good luck in your publishing endeavor!

And on that note I pose a question to the group, maybe someone here will know. I read something recently, and have even heard in my local group, that publishers won't even touch a new author who's a "Head Hopper" when they write. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Delaine Christine

rohit said:


> Hi I'm new here and found this thread surfing... I have a book on kindle scout and have no idea how it works... didn't market it at all except for sharing it on my facebook page... got only 163 page views and zero hours in hot and trending... i see that those who have nominated my books have nominated 12 other books from other authors... low stats all of them, i guess i have no hope, but still the experience of kindle scout is exciting...
> 
> if you guys can do check out my book on scout and if you like what you read then do nominate ... i will do the same after checking out the books on the thread...
> 
> thank you all... cheers
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29VORYV0WJYIV


Welcome! And I actually took a look at yours. It looks fun so its on my list.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Delaine Christine said:


> LOL, sounds good!
> 
> Awe, Mark, I'm sorry to hear that. I almost missed this in the feed. Good luck in your publishing endeavor!
> 
> And on that note I pose a question to the group, maybe someone here will know. I read something recently, and have even heard in my local group, that publishers won't even touch a new author who's a "Head Hopper" when they write. Is there any truth to this?


Most look for 1st person or 3rd, but from a particular POV. It's harder to pull off 3rd POV omniscient, but it can be done.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Delaine Christine said:


> LOL, sounds good!
> 
> Awe, Mark, I'm sorry to hear that. I almost missed this in the feed. Good luck in your publishing endeavor!
> 
> And on that note I pose a question to the group, maybe someone here will know. I read something recently, and have even heard in my local group, that publishers won't even touch a new author who's a "Head Hopper" when they write. Is there any truth to this?


Depends on the philosophy of the publisher who is purchasing books. People are very divided about head-hopping, if it is okay or not, and so the assumption would be you could find a publisher who would say "never ever head-hop" and another publisher who says "it's okay in the right circumstances"

I think the thing is that a lot of people want to deal in absolutes, and that doesn't reflect reality. If that was the case, then anyone who got turned down by a publisher would get turned down by EVERY publisher because absolute reasoning to deny a book would reflect across the market.

I think if you're writing is good enough, you can do ANYTHING and there is probably a publisher out there who would take it.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

TobyT said:


> In case anyone is interested, I am doing a Thunderclap campaign for Kindle Scout. It's pretty easy to sign up for, and it's free. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's my link in case you want to check it out: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit


Got it.



klagodzki said:


> Here's my Thunderclap for Son of Lot. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help


Got this one too.



klagodzki said:


> Thanks! I just started HeadTalker, too. Here it is: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vote-son-of-lot-on-kindlescout/.


Not 100% sure if this one went through. If not, I can redo it.

I have my own HeadTalker one I'm trying to get people on too. One last little blast before the end. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

lincolnjcole said:


> Depends on the philosophy of the publisher who is purchasing books. People are very divided about head-hopping, if it is okay or not, and so the assumption would be you could find a publisher who would say "never ever head-hop" and another publisher who says "it's okay in the right circumstances"
> 
> I think the thing is that a lot of people want to deal in absolutes, and that doesn't reflect reality. If that was the case, then anyone who got turned down by a publisher would get turned down by EVERY publisher because absolute reasoning to deny a book would reflect across the market.
> 
> I think if you're writing is good enough, you can do ANYTHING and there is probably a publisher out there who would take it.


This is true. Head hopping is just harder to do. The reader should never be confused. 
Romance is usually done alternating between the 2 MC's POV's or from 1.

I say this as someone who wrote a book where the 1st and last chapter were 3rd, and all the others were 1st, alternating between 3 different characters.


----------



## TobyT

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Thunderclap is free, but you need to have 100 supporters for it to actually work. Have you heard of HeadTalker? It is free as well! I learned about HT in this thread. I made a campaign. You only need 25 supporters for it to work. ((Of course, you can always get more than 25.)) The great thing about HeadTalker is that you get several HT affiliates (or whatever they're called) that will give you Twitter support and a LOT of social reach right off the bat. It was extremely easy to get to 25 supporters than it was to get 100 with Thunderclap. There are also Facebook groups to help you with getting supporters. If you just search for HeadTalker and Thunderclap support, there are several groups to help you with your campaigns!


Thanks Angela - I'm signing up for HeadTalker right now!


----------



## PattiLarsen

So, I just got back from my glamorous writer's life of mucking horse stalls to find this news. Now I'm toasting Eve with an ice-cold bottle of water, covered in crap while my pug lets me know I'm not all that. HAHAHA! OMG, seriously. Super excited--thank you so much everyone for all the support and positive energy. How fun and exciting and stressful and awesome. I was just telling Christina this morning I planned to make such a pest of myself with books if KPress didn't choose Eve they'd be sick of me and have to sign me just to shut me up  I'm proud of Eve and all the amazing people who stood up and helped me get her noticed. Can't wait for you to read all about her.

That being said, my slots are full and I remain a Scout, at your service  XO


----------



## PattiLarsen

Delaine Christine said:


> First off, Patti that's amazing news. Congratulations!  I can't wait to read it.
> Don't think there was really any doubt with that one. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> LOL, No problem and Done!
> 
> And now..., unless I missed one so far, we have...
> 
> Raven's Cheek
> Raven's Beak
> Raven Speak
> Raven's Freak
> Raven's Shriek
> Raven's Geek
> Raven's Squeak
> Raven's butt
> 
> Can I get a heck yeah for Raven's Week? Or Ravens Sneak?  Looks like you've got a LOT of writing ahead of yourself.


Raven's Eek?  And yes to Raven's Week. Shark week, only featherier. (That's a word, right?)


----------



## geronl

TobyT said:


> In case anyone is interested, I am doing a Thunderclap campaign for Kindle Scout. It's pretty easy to sign up for, and it's free. I'll let you know how it goes. Here's my link in case you want to check it out: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit


I signed up and sent it out.


----------



## lincolnjcole

geronl said:


> I signed up and sent it out.


Officially jumped on the bandwagon! Please support my headtalker campaign! It's scheduled to launch on the second to last day of my campaign:

https://headtalker.com/?p=60200

Thanks!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially jumped on the bandwagon! Please support my headtalker campaign! It's scheduled to launch on the second to last day of my campaign:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=60200
> 
> Thanks!


Supported! Best of luck!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today.  It was not selected by Kindle Scout.  I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow.  Thank you all for the support.  Best of luck with your campaigns!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorAngelaS said:


> So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today. It was not selected by Kindle Scout. I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow. Thank you all for the support. Best of luck with your campaigns!


Still an awesome effort for it. Sorry it didn't get picked, but now you can actually just breathe easier and move on to the next steps! Thanks!


----------



## geronl

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially jumped on the bandwagon! Please support my headtalker campaign! It's scheduled to launch on the second to last day of my campaign:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=60200
> 
> Thanks!


done!


----------



## lincolnjcole

geronl said:


> done!


Thanks!


----------



## RMGauthier

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Got it.
> 
> Got this one too.
> 
> Not 100% sure if this one went through. If not, I can redo it.
> 
> I have my own HeadTalker one I'm trying to get people on too. One last little blast before the end. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/


Supported!


----------



## RMGauthier

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially jumped on the bandwagon! Please support my headtalker campaign! It's scheduled to launch on the second to last day of my campaign:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=60200
> 
> Thanks!


Supported.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RMGauthier said:


> Supported.


Thanks!


----------



## RMGauthier

AuthorAngelaS said:


> So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today. It was not selected by Kindle Scout. I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow. Thank you all for the support. Best of luck with your campaigns!


Sorry to hear that. Good luck with the book launch, hopefully KS gave you a lot of new readers.


----------



## Mark Wakely

AuthorAngelaS said:


> So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today. It was not selected by Kindle Scout. I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow. Thank you all for the support. Best of luck with your campaigns!


I'm actually stunned it wasn't picked. The beginning was intriguing, you're an established author with a great fan base and social media presence, you ran a good campaign....what more do they want? My book was kind of a mash up and hard to categorize (and hence, market) but yours is clearly a Romance, no question about it, one of the most popular categories out there.

Frankly, I think it's their loss.

Mark


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

AuthorAngelaS said:


> So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today. It was not selected by Kindle Scout. I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow. Thank you all for the support. Best of luck with your campaigns!


It is a bit weird yours didn't get picked. It seemed to fit in with what they were looking for. I think it's going to have an excellent fanbase from the get go.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

RMGauthier said:


> Supported!


Thank you so much!


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today. It was not selected by Kindle Scout. I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow. Thank you all for the support. Best of luck with your campaigns!


 So sorry to hear it, but you will kick butt no matter what! Let us know when it's live (I know Amazon will alert us, but a link would be fantastic).


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

AuthorAngelaS said:


> So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today. It was not selected by Kindle Scout. I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow. Thank you all for the support. Best of luck with your campaigns!


I actually just got an email that it's available. So that's good.

I'm sorry you didn't get selected, and rather shocked. You're was on top of the H&T list pretty much every time I looked.

Best of luck with the self publishing.


----------



## nwdebster

rleerose said:


> Congrats Patti! Can;t wait to read Eve in its entirety!


Congratulations. 

Deborah


----------



## nwdebster

NADrake said:


> Hi. I thought I posted this question last night, but I don't see it in any of the threads, so I thought I would try again. I recently learned about Kindle Scout, and I would just like to hear about other authors' experiences. All opinions and stories welcome and appreciated. Thank you.


I'm new here too. KBoards is a new experience for me, so I'm trying to figure out a lot of things at the same time. I have a book in Kindle Scout right now too. I've read backwards from these pages to see what's been covered and how the program developed.

I'm going to work on ways to get the work out this weekend and see if I can get back on the Hot and Trending page. 
Deborah
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5TDR4F3FLUZ


----------



## nwdebster

PattiLarsen said:


> So, I just got back from my glamorous writer's life of mucking horse stalls to find this news. Now I'm toasting Eve with an ice-cold bottle of water, covered in crap while my pug lets me know I'm not all that. HAHAHA! OMG, seriously. Super excited--thank you so much everyone for all the support and positive energy. How fun and exciting and stressful and awesome. I was just telling Christina this morning I planned to make such a pest of myself with books if KPress didn't choose Eve they'd be sick of me and have to sign me just to shut me up  I'm proud of Eve and all the amazing people who stood up and helped me get her noticed. Can't wait for you to read all about her.
> 
> That being said, my slots are full and I remain a Scout, at your service  XO


Congratulations. I really enjoyed reading your excerpt and look forward to getting the book. I also look forward to hearing more about your experiences as a Kindle Press author.

Deborah
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5TDR4F3FLUZ


----------



## nwdebster

AuthorAngelaS said:


> So....it looks like Remember Me Always got the axe today. It was not selected by Kindle Scout. I'm pretty bummed, but I'm distracting myself by completing everything I need to do to self-publish and get this book on Amazon perhaps as early as tomorrow. Thank you all for the support. Best of luck with your campaigns!


So sorry to hear that, as I thought it was a great excerpt.  I think it will do well as a KDP book too. 
Good Luck,
Deborah
(and please excuse any mistakes in this post, I'm just learning to use KBoards...)


----------



## Heather Hart

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Heather, you're book is # 1 on H&T. Take a snapshot of it!


Whoo hoo - saw that this morning. A brief moment of glory then - down she blows! But I was up there!

WTG Patti! I never doubted for a second you would make it!

Sorry to hear about Remember Me Always. I thought that looked awesome.


----------



## Heather Hart

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially jumped on the bandwagon! Please support my headtalker campaign! It's scheduled to launch on the second to last day of my campaign:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=60200
> 
> Thanks!


Bandwagon - what bandwagon? Is that the thing I just jumped on? Supported.


----------



## Heather Hart

geronl said:


> I signed up and sent it out.


Did this one too!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> Bandwagon - what bandwagon? Is that the thing I just jumped on? Supported.


Thank you! Much obliged!

1 Week to go and officially counting down! Ready for the craziness to be over!

http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout

Did anyone think of anything else worth adding to that yet? I've gotten a few emails about adding stats to it, so hopefully we can build up even more statistics and information. So far it's purely anonymous and I didn't know if people would want everyone to know their results. Opinions?

Thanks all!


----------



## Mare

Congratulations Patty!!!  Looking forward to reading your book.

Sorry for those who didn't make it—onward and upward! I've been gone since early morning, so I've got slots to go fill.


----------



## TobyT

Okay, I canceled the Thunderclap campaign and am now doing HeadTalker instead. I probably should have asked before I did the Thunderclap thing, but hey - how can you learn if you don't do dumb stuff, right? So anyway, here's my HEadTalker if you want to check it out. Thanks for all the help on this! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

lincolnjcole said:


> Thank you! Much obliged!
> 
> 1 Week to go and officially counting down! Ready for the craziness to be over!
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout
> 
> Thanks for all your number crunching Lincoln Very interesting. I'm done now too so we'll see how things go for us in the next week or two. Good luck!
> 
> Did anyone think of anything else worth adding to that yet? I've gotten a few emails about adding stats to it, so hopefully we can build up even more statistics and information. So far it's purely anonymous and I didn't know if people would want everyone to know their results. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks all!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Mark Wakely said:


> I'm actually stunned it wasn't picked. The beginning was intriguing, you're an established author with a great fan base and social media presence, you ran a good campaign....what more do they want? My book was kind of a mash up and hard to categorize (and hence, market) but yours is clearly a Romance, no question about it, one of the most popular categories out there.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's their loss.
> 
> Mark


Thank you for the kind words, Mark! I'm not sure what went wrong, but I'm not going to dwell on it. I'm moving forward with a new release. Sales and lots of pages read already are taking my mind off of it. lol


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Thank you everyone!! I would quote each and every one of you, but I'm sure you don't want me to clog up the thread. lol So I will just say a collective THANK YOU to all of you! 

Thank you for all of your support and kind words. I really needed that today!

_Sorry, promotional links removed--but you should totally put the book in your signature! --Betsy_


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Thank you everyone!! I would quote each and every one of you, but I'm sure you don't want me to clog up the thread. lol So I will just say a collective THANK YOU to all of you!  And if anyone is interested, here's my newly published book on Amazon:
> Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F9K52YY
> Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01F9K52YY
> 
> Thank you for all of your support and kind words. I really needed that today!


Got my copy on Kindle unlimited! I can't promise a review but I'll try!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I have my own HeadTalker one I'm trying to get people on too. One last little blast before the end. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/


Supported!


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

TobyT said:


> Okay, I canceled the Thunderclap campaign and am now doing HeadTalker instead. I probably should have asked before I did the Thunderclap thing, but hey - how can you learn if you don't do dumb stuff, right? So anyway, here's my HEadTalker if you want to check it out. Thanks for all the help on this! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/


Supported!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Supported!


Me as well


----------



## AuthorAngelaS

lincolnjcole said:


> Got my copy on Kindle unlimited! I can't promise a review but I'll try!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Congratulations Patti !!!!

Well done.


And sorry to hear the bad news Angela.
Don't give up. Try, try again.
You never know.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Supported Head Talker

Red Rabit

Son of Lot

Raven’s Crack
...uh Peak

I have to try one of those. As Arnold said "I'll be bawwk"


----------



## TobyT

Wow - thanks for the support, everyone!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Thank you everyone!! I would quote each and every one of you, but I'm sure you don't want me to clog up the thread. lol So I will just say a collective THANK YOU to all of you!  And if anyone is interested, here's my newly published book on Amazon:
> Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F9K52YY
> Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01F9K52YY
> 
> Thank you for all of your support and kind words. I really needed that today!


I'm planning on getting that too. 
If you ever want to guest on my blog, let me know. I'd love to hear you talk about your kindle scout experience. Same for everyone.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

AuthorAngelaS said:



> Supported!


Thank you so much. Finally hit the goal of 25 so yay!


----------



## Stevie O

PattiLarsen said:


> So, I just got back from my glamorous writer's life of mucking horse stalls to find this news. Now I'm toasting Eve with an ice-cold bottle of water, covered in crap while my pug lets me know I'm not all that. HAHAHA! OMG, seriously. Super excited--thank you so much everyone for all the support and positive energy. How fun and exciting and stressful and awesome. I was just telling Christina this morning I planned to make such a pest of myself with books if KPress didn't choose Eve they'd be sick of me and have to sign me just to shut me up  I'm proud of Eve and all the amazing people who stood up and helped me get her noticed. Can't wait for you to read all about her.
> 
> That being said, my slots are full and I remain a Scout, at your service  XO


Hey Patti, big congrats!! I woke up this morning to an email from kindle scout to say you'd been snapped up and am looking forward to reading it now!!  And thanks for your kind and encouraging words when I hit the hump...  
all the best 
Stevie O


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I just threw my Headtalking prowess behind Red Rabbit, Son of Lot and Raven's Peak!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey - it's Saturday and I've got the day off. Life is good. My wife just told me that she thinks that my latest exercise program is beginning to change my physique in a really good way. Life is good. I'm sitting here with a cup of strong black coffee that she brought to my desk and I've got a peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich in my belly.

Life is really, really good!

Best of all I am going to the Farmer's Market this morning and to a huge symphony-supporting book sale at the Halifax Forum. And I just love me a book sale.

May 10 my Kindle Scout book KELPIE DREAMS goes live and I am hoping that a few new reviews will show up over the weekend.

Life is way better than good.


Time to start getting ready for work. Let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left London Lady by Heather Hart
6 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
7 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
7 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
8 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
9 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
9 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
12 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
13 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
14 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
16 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
19 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
26 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
28 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

lincolnjcole said:


> IKR. those are fantastic ideas.
> 
> Raven's Cheek
> Raven's Beak
> Raven Speak
> Raven's Freak
> Raven's Shriek
> 
> I need to get writing! So many sequels...!


I'm voting for RAVEN'S LEAK. You could make a fortune by enclosing an Amazon advert for Depends!
(tacky joke, Vernon, tacky tacky joke)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Congrats to Patti Larsen - I knew you were going to get there just as soon as you started out.

And lastly - I really think three or four of you Headtalkers ought to start a separate thread about that. I'd hate to see this wonderful Kindle Scout thread devolve into a Headtalking shout-out. Besides, that way you might draw some support from some of the folks who DON'T follow the Kindle Scout thread.

Just a thought.


----------



## PattiLarsen

TobyT said:


> Okay, I canceled the Thunderclap campaign and am now doing HeadTalker instead. I probably should have asked before I did the Thunderclap thing, but hey - how can you learn if you don't do dumb stuff, right? So anyway, here's my HEadTalker if you want to check it out. Thanks for all the help on this! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/


Signed up--good luck and keep us posted on how the HeadTalker goes!


----------



## PattiLarsen

AuthorAngelaS said:


> Thank you everyone!! I would quote each and every one of you, but I'm sure you don't want me to clog up the thread. lol So I will just say a collective THANK YOU to all of you!
> 
> _promotional link removed, sorry. --Betsy_
> 
> Thank you for all of your support and kind words. I really needed that today!


Bought!  congratulations on your launch!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> Congrats to Patti Larsen - I knew you were going to get there just as soon as you started out.
> 
> And lastly - I really think three or four of you Headtalkers ought to start a separate thread about that. I'd hate to see this wonderful Kindle Scout thread devolve into a Headtalking shout-out. Besides, that way you might draw some support from some of the folks who DON'T follow the Kindle Scout thread.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thank you, Steve--you're the reason I gave Scout a go in the first place  And excellent idea about the HeadTalker thread! Have fun at the market--wish I was there. Halifax's market is my favorite!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Stevie O said:


> Hey Patti, big congrats!! I woke up this morning to an email from kindle scout to say you'd been snapped up and am looking forward to reading it now!!  And thanks for your kind and encouraging words when I hit the hump...
> all the best
> Stevie O


Anytime  We all hit the hump every once in a while.


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey - it's Saturday and I've got the day off. Life is good. My wife just told me that she thinks that my latest exercise program is beginning to change my physique in a really good way. Life is good. I'm sitting here with a cup of strong black coffee that she brought to my desk and I've got a peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich in my belly.
> 
> Life is really, really good!
> 
> Best of all I am going to the Farmer's Market this morning and to a huge symphony-supporting book sale at the Halifax Forum. And I just love me a book sale.
> 
> May 10 my Kindle Scout book KELPIE DREAMS goes live and I am hoping that a few new reviews will show up over the weekend.
> 
> Life is way better than good.
> 
> 
> Time to start getting ready for work. Let's get on with the listing, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 6 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 7 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 7 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 8 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 9 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 9 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 12 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 13 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 14 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 16 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 19 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 26 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 28 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve - I will start on Kelpie Dreams as soon as it arrives in my Kindle, and will review it as soon as I'm done.

I look forward to it!


----------



## Chuck57

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey - it's Saturday and I've got the day off. Life is good. My wife just told me that she thinks that my latest exercise program is beginning to change my physique in a really good way. Life is good. I'm sitting here with a cup of strong black coffee that she brought to my desk and I've got a peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich in my belly.
> 
> Life is really, really good!
> 
> Best of all I am going to the Farmer's Market this morning and to a huge symphony-supporting book sale at the Halifax Forum. And I just love me a book sale.
> 
> May 10 my Kindle Scout book KELPIE DREAMS goes live and I am hoping that a few new reviews will show up over the weekend.
> 
> Life is way better than good.
> 
> 
> Time to start getting ready for work. Let's get on with the listing, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left London Lady by Heather Hart
> 6 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 7 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 7 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 8 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 9 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 9 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 12 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 13 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 14 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 16 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 19 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 26 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 28 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


It's great to read about such positive energy first thing in the a.m.! Thanks for the list and the optimism!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Congrats to Patti! and condolences to those that got the dreaded decline emails. My nominations are full up again with the top three on Steve's list. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had a slot open this morning so I nominated:

Starborn Connection by Danielle

Go Danielle!

Mark


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Thanks for the nominations everyone! Fingers crossed. My third is The Nether.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Okay I started a thread for HeadTalker & Thunderclap Support and added the ones I saw. Not sure how well it will work without a lot of pain to keep it going but we can encourage anyone coming along in this thread to do a HeadTalker or Thunderclap in that thread.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Welcome, Deborah and good luck in your campaign efforts. 

Angela, so sorry to hear the news. Glad to see you published already, that's awesome! Something tells me you'll do better in sales than I have.
Which leads me to...



lincolnjcole said:


> Depends on the philosophy of the publisher who is purchasing books. People are very divided about head-hopping, if it is okay or not, and so the assumption would be you could find a publisher who would say "never ever head-hop" and another publisher who says "it's okay in the right circumstances"
> 
> I think the thing is that a lot of people want to deal in absolutes, and that doesn't reflect reality. If that was the case, then anyone who got turned down by a publisher would get turned down by EVERY publisher because absolute reasoning to deny a book would reflect across the market.
> 
> I think if you're writing is good enough, you can do ANYTHING and there is probably a publisher out there who would take it.


Man, I hope you're right, Lincoln. I didn't even realize "Head Hopping" was what I was doing till it was pointed out to me recently at my last Writers Group meeting. I hadn't really thought much about the POV I was writing in. I just write. Linda stated everything I've written so far has been that way. She wanted to know if I'd ever considered writing from a differenct POV.



Vincent-Morrone said:


> This is true. Head hopping is just harder to do. The reader should never be confused.
> Romance is usually done alternating between the 2 MC's POV's or from 1.
> 
> I say this as someone who wrote a book where the 1st and last chapter were 3rd, and all the others were 1st, alternating between 3 different characters.


"Just harder?" Why is that, I'm just curious? After Linda's comment I tried starting my most recent endeavor in 1st person. I couldn't get anywhere with what I was writing. It was too uncomfortable. Felt too unnatural. I had to switch back to "Head Hopping" and I'm now almost halfway through the novel.

According to Linda, I'm apparently "head hopping" 3rd person omniscient. JR, if you're still watching the feed would you say that's accurate? If "Romance is usually done alternating between the 2 MC's POV's or from 1," then I wonder if this will hinder me with Kindle Scout in future?

(sigh) I feel like I'm second guessing everything I do lately. But I honestly don't know I could write in the other POV's. Or maybe I can but not as well? It sounds almost child-like when I attempt it.

And on a final note, good idea on the Headtalker thread. 
I've got my nom's full as of this morning. Good luck all!


----------



## rleerose

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Thanks for the nominations everyone! Fingers crossed. My third is The Nether.


Thanks, Danielle. I don't post often, but I read every post. I guess I'm a like a troll lurking in the shadows. Anyway, love the idea of a headtalker thread to make new acquaintances. I plan to head over to headtalker and support everyone who posted on this thread when I have a free minute. Mother's day weekend is a bit hectic for me as I have a mother, a mother-in-law, and five kids of my own. I am SO glad my campaign is almost over but I'm almost afraid to hit the waiting period. When I heard Remember me always wasn't picked up, I started to feel a little defeated because I was sure that book was going to get selected. Sorry to hear the bad news. I plan to snag a copy for myself at some point in the next couple days. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left London Lady by Heather Hart


Holy Macaroni, Batman! How did I get here so fast? Funny - I've seen a lot of posts about everyone wishing it to be over at this point but you know, whatever happens, I've had a blast. I think I've been exceptionally fortunate to be running with such a fun and supportive crowd. Part of me is sorry that the end is nigh.

Oh, and Raven's Chic - a new line in fashion underwear for the seriously feathered man about town.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Heather Hart said:


> Holy Macaroni, Batman! How did I get here so fast? Funny - I've seen a lot of posts about everyone wishing it to be over at this point but you know, whatever happens, I've had a blast. I think I've been exceptionally fortunate to be running with such a fun and supportive crowd. Part of me is sorry that the end is nigh.
> 
> Oh, and Raven's Chic - a new line in fashion underwear for the seriously feathered man about town.


WHOO!! The last days are so fun. Enjoy, Heather!


----------



## TobyT

Is it just me, or is the quality of submissions on Kindle Scout growing exponentially? I feel my chances are dwindling by the day


----------



## Chuck57

PattiLarsen said:


> WHOO!! The last days are so fun. Enjoy, Heather!


There are certainly some good books out there. I'm taking comfort that some of the newer ones won't be finished until June, so there's still a May quota to fill!


----------



## Chuck57

TobyT said:


> Is it just me, or is the quality of submissions on Kindle Scout growing exponentially? I feel my chances are dwindling by the day


There are certainly some good books out there. I'm taking comfort that some of the newer ones won't be finished until June, so there's still a May quota to fill!


----------



## nwdebster

Delaine Christine said:


> Welcome, Deborah and good luck in your campaign efforts.
> 
> Angela, so sorry to hear the news. Glad to see you published already, that's awesome! Something tells me you'll do better in sales than I have.
> Which leads me to...
> 
> Man, I hope you're right, Lincoln. I didn't even realize "Head Hopping" was what I was doing till it was pointed out to me recently at my last Writers Group meeting. I hadn't really thought much about the POV I was writing in. I just write. Linda stated everything I've written so far has been that way. She wanted to know if I'd ever considered writing from a differenct POV.
> 
> "Just harder?" Why is that, I'm just curious? After Linda's comment I tried starting my most recent endeavor in 1st person. I couldn't get anywhere with what I was writing. It was too uncomfortable. Felt too unnatural. I had to switch back to "Head Hopping" and I'm now almost halfway through the novel.
> 
> According to Linda, I'm apparently "head hopping" 3rd person omniscient. JR, if you're still watching the feed would you say that's accurate? If "Romance is usually done alternating between the 2 MC's POV's or from 1," then I wonder if this will hinder me with Kindle Scout in future?
> 
> (sigh) I feel like I'm second guessing everything I do lately. But I honestly don't know I could write in the other POV's. Or maybe I can but not as well? It sounds almost child-like when I attempt it.
> 
> And on a final note, good idea on the Headtalker thread.
> I've got my nom's full as of this morning. Good luck all!


In romance the story is usually told from two POV's, the heroine and the hero. One word of advice I received years ago was to tell the story from the perspective of the character who has the most to lose in that scene. Also I stay in one POV for an entire scene, and that's usually what is meant by "head-hopping" - changing POV in the scene. That said, Nora Roberts writes all of her books from multiple POV's and changes whenever she feels like it. As one of the best-selling and most prolific authors on the planet, it's working for her. It's your story to tell in the best way you can.


----------



## klagodzki

Given that the Scout is a distant shot for my novel, I am working on formatting the book for KDP. I do know the technical flow of how to do it. However, I wish I had more experience so I could really make the book sparkle. (I cannot afford to farm it out.)

Does anyone have any advice on DIY Kindle book formatting? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Karol


----------



## Chuck57

klagodzki said:


> Given that the Scout is a distant shot for my novel, I am working on formatting the book for KDP. I do know the technical flow of how to do it. However, I wish I had more experience so I could really make the book sparkle. (I cannot afford to farm it out.)
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on DIY Kindle book formatting? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Karol


I know little about this, but there are some free and/or low cost books on Amazon that might give guidance.

Here's one:

https://www.amazon.com/Self-Publishing-Books-101-Step-Step-ebook/dp/B007IIC816?ie=UTF8&qid=1462657542&ref_=tmm_kin_swatch_0&sr=1

And another:

https://www.amazon.com/Publish-Amazon-Kindle-Direct-Publishing-ebook/dp/B004LX069M?ie=UTF8&keywords=how%20to%20self%20publish&qid=1462657542&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

klagodzki said:


> Given that the Scout is a distant shot for my novel, I am working on formatting the book for KDP. I do know the technical flow of how to do it. However, I wish I had more experience so I could really make the book sparkle. (I cannot afford to farm it out.)
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on DIY Kindle book formatting? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Karol


I used a combination of these:

General helps on all kinds of topics: http://selfpublishingadvice.org/

Good steps: https://ebookpartnership.com/formatting-your-word-doc-for-ebook-conversion/

More technical and fancy stuff: http://www.diybookformats.com/ebooks/

Crucial to me was using the Send to Kindle app to test out my formatting, so I recommend that very much.

Have fun!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

klagodzki said:


> Given that the Scout is a distant shot for my novel, I am working on formatting the book for KDP. I do know the technical flow of how to do it. However, I wish I had more experience so I could really make the book sparkle. (I cannot afford to farm it out.)
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on DIY Kindle book formatting? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Karol


If it gets to be too much, I know someone who will format it for Kindle, Smashwords, etc for a reasonable price.


----------



## klagodzki

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If it gets to be too much, I know someone who will format it for Kindle, Smashwords, etc for a reasonable price.


I think I'm getting a hang of it. I'm just dealing with a pesky problem now I cannot make go away.

When I convert my HTML file to MOBI using Calibre everything works beautifully except my file name (which is my title, by design) is displayed too prominently right at the top of each page. Really prominently. Huge font. I want to change the font of it to something smaller and unobtrusive, but have no clue how to do that.

Help?


----------



## klagodzki

Here's something I'm having trouble understanding: after 10 days, I am at 1,034 page views but only 32 H&T hours. What does that mean? I'm thinking maybe people come, say "UGH!" then gurgle, spit the mouthwash, and leave. Lincoln's stats say 200 H&T hours or bust so my numbers do not bode well. I wish I hadn't quit drinking. On second thought, I'll quit tomorrow.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Here's something I'm having trouble understanding: after 10 days, I am at 1,034 page views but only 32 H&T hours. What does that mean? I'm thinking maybe people come, say "UGH!" then gurgle, spit the mouthwash, and leave. Lincoln's stats say 200 H&T hours or bust so my numbers do not bode well. I wish I hadn't quit drinking. On second thought, I'll quit tomorrow.


It isn't necessarily or bust. Some books were picked with low hours h and the. I think the thing is people like to support the books they think are winning so some people might view but not nominate. Essentially the trick to get on hot and trending is to be on hot and trending. Counter intuitive I know.

Reach out to people and try to get some friend nominations judt to get on hot and trending and then see if it sticks. That's the real barometer.


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> It isn't necessarily or bust. Some books were picked with low hours h and the. I think the thing is people like to support the books they think are winning so some people might view but not nominate. Essentially the trick to get on hot and trending is to be on hot and trending. Counter intuitive I know.
> 
> Reach out to people and try to get some friend nominations judt to get on hot and trending and then see if it sticks. That's the real barometer.


I get a sense I am hovering right under. I jump in for a random couple of hours and then fall back off. My friends are getting really tired of my bugging them. I'll bug them more. ;-)

My HeadTalker hasn't made a difference yet, but it only went out this afternoon. We'll see.


----------



## rohit

lincolnjcole said:


> Thank you Mark!
> 
> I don't think that's how it works. My guess is they have an allotment of books to fill a month, and they could fill them all from the same batch if they wanted. I don't think it is "out of these 10, you can only pick 1" or anything.
> 
> I hope not. I want both of ours in there!
> 
> Welcome to the thread. Pull up a chair and get cozy!


i have nominated raven's peak... one book slot left ... i can nominate one book more...


----------



## klagodzki

rohit said:


> i have nominated raven's peak... one book slot left ... i can nominate one book more...


I humbly submit Son of Lot, but there are many worthy candidates.


----------



## rohit

klagodzki said:


> I humbly submit Son of Lot, but there are many worthy candidates.


i will nominate Son of Lot now... cheers, and all the best


----------



## geronl

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm voting for RAVEN'S LEAK. You could make a fortune by enclosing an Amazon advert for Depends!
> (tacky joke, Vernon, tacky tacky joke)


Raven's Creek


----------



## klagodzki

rohit said:


> i will nominate Son of Lot now... cheers, and all the best


Thank you. Wish we had more than three slots...


----------



## Delaine Christine

nwdebster said:


> In romance the story is usually told from two POV's, the heroine and the hero. One word of advice I received years ago was to tell the story from the perspective of the character who has the most to lose in that scene. Also I stay in one POV for an entire scene, and that's usually what is meant by "head-hopping" - changing POV in the scene. That said, Nora Roberts writes all of her books from multiple POV's and changes whenever she feels like it. As one of the best-selling and most prolific authors on the planet, it's working for her. It's your story to tell in the best way you can.


Thanks for the response Deborah.

And that's very interesting about Nora Robert's. Though, I most definitely would not compare myself to her. 
Lol, can we say, waaaaayyyy out of my league?! 

Me-thinks me needs to think on this some more.


----------



## klagodzki

Delaine Christine said:


> Thanks for the response Deborah.
> 
> And that's very interesting about Nora Robert's. Though, I most definitely would not compare myself to her.
> Lol, can we say, waaaaayyyy out of my league?!
> 
> Me-thinks me needs to think on this some more.


I have never been able to stick to just one point of view once the story gets complex enough.


----------



## JR.

Delaine Christine said:


> Welcome, Deborah and good luck in your campaign efforts.
> 
> Angela, so sorry to hear the news. Glad to see you published already, that's awesome! Something tells me you'll do better in sales than I have.
> Which leads me to...
> 
> Man, I hope you're right, Lincoln. I didn't even realize "Head Hopping" was what I was doing till it was pointed out to me recently at my last Writers Group meeting. I hadn't really thought much about the POV I was writing in. I just write. Linda stated everything I've written so far has been that way. She wanted to know if I'd ever considered writing from a differenct POV.
> 
> "Just harder?" Why is that, I'm just curious? After Linda's comment I tried starting my most recent endeavor in 1st person. I couldn't get anywhere with what I was writing. It was too uncomfortable. Felt too unnatural. I had to switch back to "Head Hopping" and I'm now almost halfway through the novel.
> 
> According to Linda, I'm apparently "head hopping" 3rd person omniscient. JR, if you're still watching the feed would you say that's accurate? If "Romance is usually done alternating between the 2 MC's POV's or from 1," then I wonder if this will hinder me with Kindle Scout in future?
> 
> (sigh) I feel like I'm second guessing everything I do lately. But I honestly don't know I could write in the other POV's. Or maybe I can but not as well? It sounds almost child-like when I attempt it.
> 
> And on a final note, good idea on the Headtalker thread.
> I've got my nom's full as of this morning. Good luck all!


Yep, trying to still be here. Don't have the 'net up in the new house yet and electricity went out to the whole city today so couldn't even get to a cafe until just now, but trying. I don't have my main comp, but I remember this was one of the earlier comments. The beginning was in 3rd person limited, but in one line it seemed like I got somebody else's perspective, which was rather jarring. It became obvious later but was a shock at first. Personally, I'd recommend avoiding omniscient for the majority of genres, including this one, but I would never tell someone not to do it. As mentioned, there are plenty of successful authors that use it. For me, limited gives a much closer relationship to the characters. Limited doesn't mean cutting other characters out though, just putting a gap in between character perspectives:

"You are in this person's point of view, experiencing life through their senses, feeling and thinking as they do."

"Now you are here, feeling the other character's reactions and thoughts..."

That sort of thing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday - and for a change I have got the day off.

Let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT London Lady by Heather Hart
5 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
6 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
6 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
7 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
8 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
8 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
11 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
12 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
13 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
13 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
15 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
18 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
22 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
25 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
25 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
27 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## klagodzki

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms around here! You rule! (Or, at least, should.) &#128512;

Here's a tribute to you in the form of a short story.
http://streetlightmag.com/fiction-issue-no-17-spring-2016-page-2/


----------



## editorjmv

klagodzki said:


> Given that the Scout is a distant shot for my novel, I am working on formatting the book for KDP. I do know the technical flow of how to do it. However, I wish I had more experience so I could really make the book sparkle. (I cannot afford to farm it out.)
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on DIY Kindle book formatting? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I use Kinstant Formatter and get great results. The fee to use it is nominal.

http://kinstantformatter.com/

Joan


----------



## PattiLarsen

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hey Scouters
> 
> Just started a headtalker for Fallen Heart, here's the link if you can spare a moment to support the campaign, I'll be happy to return the favour
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/


Done  Good luck!


----------



## klagodzki

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hey Scouters
> 
> Just started a headtalker for Fallen Heart, here's the link if you can spare a moment to support the campaign, I'll be happy to return the favour
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/


Done. Looks really interesting. You just need 2 more! 

My headtalker is https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/. Thanks!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Hello! May I get my campaign added to the active Kindle Scout list? Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker, 25 days left.

If you don't vote for me, then please support other authors. I'm happy to return the favor for others.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DGO7BYR20RG8

Thank you!


----------



## PattiLarsen

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Thanks Patti, if you have a campaign going for anything, post the link and I'll be happy to lend my support. I'm sure I said this before but big congrats on Eve getting picked by Kindle Scout by the way


Thank you so much!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Just realized something today I couldn't have planned if I tried.  My horror Kindle scout novel ends at midnight on Friday the 13th lol


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Thank you!!! Added my support to your headtalker too for Son Of Lot





klagodzki said:


> Done. Looks really interesting. You just need 2 more!
> 
> My headtalker is https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/. Thanks!


I have added the last two campaigns to the HeadTalker & Thunderclap support thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html


----------



## geronl

I tweeted out the Fallen Heart head-talker, now it's 25 of 25.


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> Just realized something today I couldn't have planned if I tried. My horror Kindle scout novel ends at midnight on Friday the 13th lol


Raven's Shriek?


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Helping as much as I can  Nominated Raven's Peak and joined the headtalker for Fallen Heart ~ Good luck guys


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

klagodzki said:


> I have never been able to stick to just one point of view once the story gets complex enough.


I have, but only if I'm writing it in 1st person POV, which I've got 3 books from my Vision series in. Of course, I cheated and made the MC a psychic, so every once in awhile, I can have her get a vision of something that tells the story as she wouldn't be able to otherwise.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Just realized something today I couldn't have planned if I tried. My horror Kindle scout novel ends at midnight on Friday the 13th lol


Noice  #dadadadum


----------



## geronl

lincolnjcole said:


> Just realized something today I couldn't have planned if I tried. My horror Kindle scout novel ends at midnight on Friday the 13th lol


You can use that as a promotional!!


----------



## Heather Hart

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hey Scouters
> 
> Just started a headtalker for Fallen Heart, here's the link if you can spare a moment to support the campaign, I'll be happy to return the favour
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/


Supported


----------



## nwdebster

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday - and for a change I have got the day off.
> 
> Let's get on with the listing, shall we?
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Is it possible to add "Domestic Goddess" to the list?
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5TDR4F3FLUZ

Thank you.


----------



## nwdebster

lincolnjcole said:


> It isn't necessarily or bust. Some books were picked with low hours h and the. I think the thing is people like to support the books they think are winning so some people might view but not nominate. Essentially the trick to get on hot and trending is to be on hot and trending. Counter intuitive I know.
> 
> Reach out to people and try to get some friend nominations judt to get on hot and trending and then see if it sticks. That's the real barometer.


Just read "Raven's Peak" and voted. Great story, nice writing. May the Force be with you on voting.


----------



## lincolnjcole

nwdebster said:


> Just read "Raven's Peak" and voted. Great story, nice writing. May the Force be with you on voting.


Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hart

Just a few remaining hours - I feel a little sad 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/BNMLBTQI7H3D


----------



## PattiLarsen

Heather Hart said:


> Just a few remaining hours - I feel a little sad
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/BNMLBTQI7H3D


it's strange to have it end, isn't it? Best of luck!


----------



## Heather Hart

PattiLarsen said:


> it's strange to have it end, isn't it? Best of luck!


It certainly is. 
Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I'm going back to work a little later this morning. I need to pay the bills. I hope that there is no one in this group right now whose first or middle or last name is Bill, because I really hate all Bills right now.


Let's get on with the listing, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
5 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
5 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
6 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
7 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
7 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
10 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
11 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
12 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
12 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
14 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
17 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
21 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
24 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
24 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
26 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Heather Hart

Picked up the Nether this morning. Good luck, everyone


----------



## Mark Wakely

I too just nominated The Nether.

Mark


----------



## klagodzki

Mark Wakely said:


> I too just nominated The Nether.
> 
> Mark


I got The Nether, too. And Raven's Peak. They are going to be awesome. I expect to read both for free because they will get picked.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Hello!

New to this board and so happy to have found it. Just nominated Raven's Peak and The Nether too. Best of luck to everyone!

Jane

My Kindle Scout campaign, The Saturday Evening Girls Club: ow.ly/4nnAPA


----------



## lincolnjcole

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Hello!
> 
> New to this board and so happy to have found it. Just nominated Raven's Peak and The Nether too. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Jane
> 
> My Kindle Scout campaign, The Saturday Evening Girls Club: ow.ly/4nnAPA


Thanks!



klagodzki said:


> I got The Nether, too. And Raven's Peak. They are going to be awesome. I expect to read both for free because they will get picked.


I hope so!

I updated all of my tweets this week to reflect that my campaign for a #horror novel ends on #Friday13th.

Coolest day to end it possible!

Anyway, for stats:

419 of 600 hours H&T
3988 page views
5 Days left, ends midnight on Friday (the 13th! AHAHAHA)


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

klagodzki said:


> I got The Nether, too. And Raven's Peak. They are going to be awesome. I expect to read both for free because they will get picked.


Me too. It joined Raven's Peak and Starborn connection.

So far, none of my picks and been picked, so you 3 can let me know if you think I'm a curse and want me to deselect you. But in reality, most of my picks are still in review.


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Heather Hart said:


> Picked up the Nether this morning. Good luck, everyone
> [/quote,]
> 
> Me too, and Raven's Peak. I can't wait to have some reading time to check these out. 6 more days and I can take a brain break!


----------



## rleerose

Thank you Heather, Karol, JaneHealeyUnga, Vincent, Heather, and anyone else who votes for The Nether. My current stats are 1.7k page views and 474 hours in H and T.  Heather, I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I don't envy you right now. The waiting period seems pretty brutal.


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> Thank you Heather, Karol, JaneHealeyUnga, Vincent, Heather, and anyone else who votes for The Nether. My current stats are 1.7k page views and 474 hours in H and T. Heather, I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I don't envy you right now. The waiting period seems pretty brutal.


The nether has been sitting on H&T pretty much it's entire campaign! it's gotten tons and tons of internal support from kindle scout fans, which is a huge plus!

8 books expire on Friday (along with mine) and then I think like 6-8 expire with yours. Hopefully, from all of those ours climb out on top!


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hope so!
> 
> I updated all of my tweets this week to reflect that my campaign for a #horror novel ends on #Friday13th.
> 
> Coolest day to end it possible!
> 
> Anyway, for stats:
> 
> 419 of 600 hours H&T
> 3988 page views
> 5 Days left, ends midnight on Friday (the 13th! AHAHAHA)


I nominated "Raven's Peak" when Vincent's campaign ended. I predict "Raven's Peak" will be pecked. Er...I mean picked!


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> I nominated "Raven's Peak" when Vincent's campaign ended. I predict "Raven's Peak" will be pecked. Er...I mean picked!


Thanks!


----------



## Paul Kohler

The Nether just joined my nomination list! Good luck!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Thank you, Steve, for the running list, and thanks to everyone who viewed my Kindle Scout campaign  The stats showed 6 views from KBoards. Love it! If anyone doesn't want to nominate it, I totally understand (there is a cat on the cover, but in his defense, he's grumpy and doesn't want to be there). But at least check out the authors and think about nominating them.

I am also reading Steve Vernon's 30 Days on Kindle Scout. You can find it here: https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/how-to-win-at-kindle-scout/. If you're on now or thinking of submitting, you should check it out. My favorite: the drinking game based on the stats. Cheers!


----------



## geronl

With Heather gone. Added "The Nether", I have the top 3 on the list now.


----------



## TobyT

My take on the whole Kindle Scout/Kindle Press publishing campaign with my latest thriller, RED RABBIT. http://tobytate.blogspot.com/2016/05/kindle-scout-vs-traditional-publishing.html


----------



## Heather Hart

rleerose said:


> Heather, I don't think you have anything to worry about, though I don't envy you right now. The waiting period seems pretty brutal.


Que sera at this point. I enjoyed the journey. I want it of course - I mean - why do it if you don't want it - but if I don't get it - I'll still be traveling a road never traveled before - so fun fun fun come what may!


----------



## Delaine Christine

JR. said:


> Yep, trying to still be here. Don't have the 'net up in the new house yet and electricity went out to the whole city today so couldn't even get to a cafe until just now, but trying. I don't have my main comp, but I remember this was one of the earlier comments. The beginning was in 3rd person limited, but in one line it seemed like I got somebody else's perspective, which was rather jarring. It became obvious later but was a shock at first. Personally, I'd recommend avoiding omniscient for the majority of genres, including this one, but I would never tell someone not to do it. As mentioned, there are plenty of successful authors that use it. For me, limited gives a much closer relationship to the characters. Limited doesn't mean cutting other characters out though, just putting a gap in between character perspectives:
> 
> "You are in this person's point of view, experiencing life through their senses, feeling and thinking as they do."
> 
> "Now you are here, feeling the other character's reactions and thoughts..."
> 
> That sort of thing.


Okay. Gotcha. It's been so long since I was in school, I guess I sort of forgot all the technical aspects of writing.


----------



## Heather Hart

geronl said:


> With Heather gone. Added "The Nether", I have the top 3 on the list now.


"Gone" lol.
I'm still here - still voting - Still plucking Raven's Feathers - that notorious book of naughty!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Happy Day! I just submitted The Hunted Assassin! I never thought I'd reach today. I've been through my novel five times (all 86,000 words), and think it's in good shape. Now, I wait ... I'll post the campaign if/when they approve it. Now, I'm going to go sleep for two days.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right it's Tuesday and the sun is shining outside. KELPIE DREAMS went quietly live last night and is now sitting at a quietly respectable Amazon ranking of 57,401. That "1" makes all the difference.


Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
4 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
4 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
5 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
6 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
6 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
9 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
10 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
11 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
11 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
13 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
16 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
20 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
23 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
23 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
25 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Chuck57

Heather Hart said:


> Que sera at this point. I enjoyed the journey. I want it of course - I mean - why do it if you don't want it - but if I don't get it - I'll still be traveling a road never traveled before - so fun fun fun come what may!


Great attitude! Good luck! I'm in the "second guessing every single thing" phase.


----------



## Chuck57

Steve Vernon said:


> All right it's Tuesday and the sun is shining outside. KELPIE DREAMS went quietly live last night and is now sitting at a quietly respectable Amazon ranking of 57,401. That "1" makes all the difference.
> 
> 
> Let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> Better than 57, 402! I hope you have much success.
> 
> Meanwhile, I continue to march according to the list.
> 
> 3 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
> 4 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> 4 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 5 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 6 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 6 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 9 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 10 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 11 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 11 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
> 13 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 16 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 20 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 23 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 23 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 25 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Heather Hart

Paul Kohler said:


> Happy Day! I just submitted The Hunted Assassin! I never thought I'd reach today. I've been through my novel five times (all 86,000 words), and think it's in good shape. Now, I wait ... I'll post the campaign if/when they approve it. Now, I'm going to go sleep for two days.


Best of luck to you


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Congratulations on Kelpie Dreams going live Steve! And thanks so much for curating this list!

Jane


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heather Hart said:


> "Gone" lol.
> I'm still here - still voting - Still plucking Raven's Feathers - that notorious book of naughty!


Haha so naughty!

Congratulations Steve!


----------



## klagodzki

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Congratulations on Kelpie Dreams going live Steve! And thanks so much for curating this list!
> 
> Jane


Steve- The pre-ordered Kelpie Dreams came! Can't wait to read and review.


----------



## klagodzki

Here's a question for everyone. I'm thinking about printing a flyer and going door-to-door panhandling for votes. My wife disapproves and thinks it would be creepy. Would it?


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Here's a question for everyone. I'm thinking about printing a flyer and going door-to-door panhandling for votes. My wife disapproves and thinks it would be creepy. Would it?


It is a viable strategy. I elected not to do it because it would take a lot of time and might not get a lot of actual response. Canvassing for votes is one thing, but asking people to manually type in a link to vote for your book in a program they've never heard of might not generate a lot of votes or page views. Based on the time/money factor of it, I figured there were better ways I could spend my time promoting the campaign.

That being said, I know people have leveraged it in their favor. If you make flyers, leave them at a grocery store or various counters around town that see a lot of traffic. People are usually receptive if you ask them for support, and doing it in person can have an even greater effect. It can also help spread nominations around which is always a good thing.

It wouldn't be creepy, per se, but if might be a little bit too much. People expect panhandlers to be politicians, or supporters of politicians. Kindle Scout might be just too far off the beaten path for door-to-door to work.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

klagodzki said:


> Here's a question for everyone. I'm thinking about printing a flyer and going door-to-door panhandling for votes. My wife disapproves and thinks it would be creepy. Would it?


I think door-to-door is pretty random, but I did a version of it with some lovely business cards that have an image of the cover on one side, a brief quote and contact info on the reverse. They're textured and beautiful, and people like to hold them. They cost six cents apiece on Vista Print, and during my campaign (Christmas season) I handed them out whenever I had a chance to see someone who knew about the book I was writing. The link on the card is to my book website, where there was a link to the KS campaign (to make it easy). Now I hand those out more randomly (store clerks and so forth) and have been able to track sales to the handing out. I think you could make good use of a small flyer that way, given to friends and co-workers and acquaintances--I know a couple of my neighbors are very interested in my book (one bought it so far).


----------



## rleerose

Paul Kohler said:


> Happy Day! I just submitted The Hunted Assassin! I never thought I'd reach today. I've been through my novel five times (all 86,000 words), and think it's in good shape. Now, I wait ... I'll post the campaign if/when they approve it. Now, I'm going to go sleep for two days.


Good luck!


----------



## rleerose

klagodzki said:


> Here's a question for everyone. I'm thinking about printing a flyer and going door-to-door panhandling for votes. My wife disapproves and thinks it would be creepy. Would it?


I did something similar. I printed out a bunch of bookmarks and took them to local bookstores around the area, the library, and gave them to people I know to hand out to their reading groups. Of course, I have no idea if this has worked or not, but I like to think it is. I figured the people that would be most interested in voting in a campaign like this are the people in those categories and they wouldn't mind waiting at the counter of the bookstore while the clerk explained Kindle Scout.


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> I did something similar. I printed out a bunch of bookmarks and took them to local bookstores around the area, the library, and gave them to people I know to hand out to their reading groups. Of course, I have no idea if this has worked or not, but I like to think it is. I figured the people that would be most interested in voting in a campaign like this are the people in those categories and they wouldn't mind waiting at the counter of the bookstore while the clerk explained Kindle Scout.


It's a good point, and I'd say it definitely worked for The Nether. It is tearing up the charts and taking names. I haven't really seen it off Trending once in it's entire run! The cover is perfect for it.

Only a couple of days left for both of us...Then what are we going to do when we can no longer promote it?!?


----------



## KathrynMHearst

lincolnjcole said:


> It is a viable strategy. I elected not to do it because it would take a lot of time and might not get a lot of actual response. Canvassing for votes is one thing, but asking people to manually type in a link to vote for your book in a program they've never heard of might not generate a lot of votes or page views. Based on the time/money factor of it, I figured there were better ways I could spend my time promoting the campaign.
> 
> That being said, I know people have leveraged it in their favor. If you make flyers, leave them at a grocery store or various counters around town that see a lot of traffic. People are usually receptive if you ask them for support, and doing it in person can have an even greater effect. It can also help spread nominations around which is always a good thing.
> 
> It wouldn't be creepy, per se, but if might be a little bit too much. People expect panhandlers to be politicians, or supporters of politicians. Kindle Scout might be just too far off the beaten path for door-to-door to work.


I had postcards made with the cover and KS info on the front and blurb on the back. They were handed out at local shops and gaming conventions. I tried to choose the places where I thought fantasy readers might be. I have no way of knowing if it helped, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

lincolnjcole said:


> It is a viable strategy. I elected not to do it because it would take a lot of time and might not get a lot of actual response. Canvassing for votes is one thing, but asking people to manually type in a link to vote for your book in a program they've never heard of might not generate a lot of votes or page views. Based on the time/money factor of it, I figured there were better ways I could spend my time promoting the campaign.
> 
> That being said, I know people have leveraged it in their favor. If you make flyers, leave them at a grocery store or various counters around town that see a lot of traffic. People are usually receptive if you ask them for support, and doing it in person can have an even greater effect. It can also help spread nominations around which is always a good thing.
> 
> It wouldn't be creepy, per se, but if might be a little bit too much. People expect panhandlers to be politicians, or supporters of politicians. Kindle Scout might be just too far off the beaten path for door-to-door to work.


I printed up instructions on what Kindle Scout was and how to do it and gave it to people in my office. I didn't go to people, but if the opportunity arose, I was able to hand them something that was a reminder.


----------



## lbclark75

Putting my hat in the Kindle Scout ring for a 2nd time. Goes live Thursday. Super excited about this book, regardless of how the campaign goes. 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/344QL9MSQRX2W


----------



## lincolnjcole

lbclark75 said:


> Putting my hat in the Kindle Scout ring for a 2nd time. Goes live Thursday. Super excited about this book, regardless of how the campaign goes.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/344QL9MSQRX2W


best of luck! mine is almost over!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

lbclark75 said:


> Putting my hat in the Kindle Scout ring for a 2nd time. Goes live Thursday. Super excited about this book, regardless of how the campaign goes.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/344QL9MSQRX2W


That link goes to you're campaign page, but we can't see it. I did that at the beginning.

You have to wait until it launches to see the kindle scout page


----------



## lbclark75

Yeah, I know the link isn't live yet, but I figured I'd go ahead and post it before I got caught up in life and work and writing and stuff and forgot about it.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

lbclark75 said:


> Putting my hat in the Kindle Scout ring for a 2nd time. Goes live Thursday. Super excited about this book, regardless of how the campaign goes.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/344QL9MSQRX2W


Welcome aboard _again _then. 

And don't forget to set up a Head Talker campaign with the rest of us.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html


----------



## Paul Kohler

lbclark75 said:


> Putting my hat in the Kindle Scout ring for a 2nd time. Goes live Thursday. Super excited about this book, regardless of how the campaign goes.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/344QL9MSQRX2W


Good Luck! I go live on Thursday as well.


----------



## Chuck57

klagodzki said:


> Here's a question for everyone. I'm thinking about printing a flyer and going door-to-door panhandling for votes. My wife disapproves and thinks it would be creepy. Would it?


I just printed up business cards that I'd hand out when at parties, etc.


----------



## Chuck57

A new choice for publication today: PERDITION.


----------



## Steve Vernon

klagodzki said:


> Steve- The pre-ordered Kelpie Dreams came! Can't wait to read and review.


I hope you enjoy the read, Karol.




klagodzki said:


> Here's a question for everyone. I'm thinking about printing a flyer and going door-to-door panhandling for votes. My wife disapproves and thinks it would be creepy. Would it?


I think your wife might be right, Karol. In this day and age with people weirding out over internet scams and identity theft, some guy showing up the door and asking somebody to click on this link is going to strike some folks as being just a little suspicious. I don't think it would be worth the trouble.

Remember - at the end of the day it isn't the Hot & Trending that is going to win the day. It is the book itself. You've done all that you can do at this point in the game. Maybe put a few posters up at local public bulletin boards with something along the lines of "SUPPORT A LOCAL WRITER AND NOMINATE HIS BOOK". Your local church might be a dandy place to try, given the subject matter. But don't bust a gut trying too hard to stir up a few more nominations.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And hot-diggedy-doodaw-day - KELPIE DREAMS has shot up through the day to a ranking of 27,658!

Yowza!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> And hot-diggedy-doodaw-day - KELPIE DREAMS has shot up through the day to a ranking of 27,658!
> 
> Yowza!


I bought my copy!



Steve Vernon said:


> I hope you enjoy the read, Karol.
> 
> 
> I think your wife might be right, Karol. In this day and age with people weirding out over internet scams and identity theft, some guy showing up the door and asking somebody to click on this link is going to strike some folks as being just a little suspicious. I don't think it would be worth the trouble.
> 
> Remember - at the end of the day it isn't the Hot & Trending that is going to win the day. It is the book itself. You've done all that you can do at this point in the game. Maybe put a few posters up at local public bulletin boards with something along the lines of "SUPPORT A LOCAL WRITER AND NOMINATE HIS BOOK". Your local church might be a dandy place to try, given the subject matter. But don't bust a gut trying too hard to stir up a few more nominations.


Agreed. Just do what you can to get nominations within reason. Amazon has turned down good books with tons of nominations, so really it's up to those people in the back room with their witchcraft and mumbling and bubbling cauldrons to determine which books get published.


----------



## Chuck57

Steve Vernon said:


> And hot-diggedy-doodaw-day - KELPIE DREAMS has shot up through the day to a ranking of 27,658!
> 
> Yowza!


At this rate, you'll be Number 1 in a matter of hours. Congratulations!


----------



## P.H. Turner

Two thirds of the way to the finish line. I've promo-ed everyone I ever crossed paths with and I'm generating over 60% of the traffic to my campaign. But my mystery, No Reason to Hide could use some lovin'. Please Nominate and thanks and congrats to those who secured a contract.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J7NFQQ1E13CJ

or http://tinyurl.com/jqfkqzy

P.H. Turner


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

P.H. Turner said:


> Two thirds of the way to the finish line. I've promo-ed everyone I ever crossed paths with and I'm generating over 60% of the traffic to my campaign. But my mystery, No Reason to Hide could use some lovin'. Please Nominate and thanks and congrats to those who secured a contract.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J7NFQQ1E13CJ
> 
> or http://tinyurl.com/jqfkqzy
> 
> P.H. Turner


Welcome aboard P.H. Turner.

You can add more reach by setting up a Head Talker campaign with the rest of us.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> Good Luck! I go live on Thursday as well.


WHOO! Good luck


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> And hot-diggedy-doodaw-day - KELPIE DREAMS has shot up through the day to a ranking of 27,658!
> 
> Yowza!


Awesome, Steve!


----------



## PattiLarsen

First convo with Megan at Kindle Press today. So far so good! Everything set up, waiting on delivery of my edits the end of the month. I'm excited to release a couple of sequels when the first book launches to test a big drop. I've done it on my own, but never with this kind of opportunity... should be interesting to say the least. No idea if it will make a difference, but can't hurt to give it a go. In the meantime, my nominations remain full, at least for the next few days... Happy Scouting, gang!


----------



## Heather Hart

klagodzki said:


> Here's a question for everyone. I'm thinking about printing a flyer and going door-to-door panhandling for votes. My wife disapproves and thinks it would be creepy. Would it?


If you're going to spend money...
Dirty Discourse - it was the best $5 I ever spent - 2nd best vote source next to FB
And they're very nice people too


----------



## rleerose

lincolnjcole said:


> It's a good point, and I'd say it definitely worked for The Nether. It is tearing up the charts and taking names. I haven't really seen it off Trending once in it's entire run! The cover is perfect for it.
> 
> Only a couple of days left for both of us...Then what are we going to do when we can no longer promote it?!?


Ironic you should say that when all I ever see when I check the Scout page is Raven's Peak, lol. I suppose when the promoting is over we sit back and twiddle our thumbs? I'll say I hope that we both get picked, but I'm a practical girl. Raven's Peak has a much better shot at selection. My book is YA-which isn't a very popular category, especially when paired with paranormal. Scout seems to love the thrillers, though. I'm hoping for both of us, but I'd put my money on Raven's Peak for sure. 
Anyone one know what the average waiting period is after the campaign ends before hopefuls hear a yeah or nay?


----------



## rleerose

Heather Hart said:


> If you're going to spend money...
> Dirty Discourse - it was the best $5 I ever spent - 2nd best vote source next to FB
> And they're very nice people too


Thanks for the tip!

Oh, and awesome news on Kelpie Dreams! I plan on reading it after my campaign ends to take my mind off of it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a rough old Tuesday. Something I hate gave me horrible cramps for most of the day. I think I ate something and I have a couple of suspects - but I'm feeling fine this morning. KELPIE DREAMS roared up in Amazon ranking up to the 17000 mark before sliding back into the 19000 range. That was still a fine first day launch and I am satisfied.



Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
3 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
3 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
4 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
5 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
5 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
8 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
9 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
10 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
10 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
12 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
15 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
19 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
22 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
22 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
24 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## ChristineAnneLibbey

I'm totally lurking right now...

I did the whole 'Hand out Cards to Random People' thing once...Didn't work too well  

Oooh Dirty Discourse!  Thanks for the heads up Heather...I like it!


----------



## Chuck57

Heather Hart said:


> If you're going to spend money...
> Dirty Discourse - it was the best $5 I ever spent - 2nd best vote source next to FB
> And they're very nice people too


Thanks so much, Heather!


----------



## klagodzki

ChristineAnneLibbey said:


> I'm totally lurking right now...
> 
> I did the whole 'Hand out Cards to Random People' thing once...Didn't work too well
> 
> Oooh Dirty Discourse! Thanks for the heads up Heather...I like it!


Did you get arrested? 

I've decided to stuff mailboxes in my neighborhood. It can't hurt.


----------



## Chuck57

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Ooh only eight days to go for me and I just noticed something which I don't know is important or not. When I submitted my book to Scout, I only entered it into one category Teen & YA >> Romance >>Paranormal and Fantasy. I know that sounds like it's three but those are actually counted as subcategories according to Scout and I saw a lot of other books on the site have listed under three main categories and multiple subcategories.
> 
> I'm sure it won't and wouldn't have made much difference but has anyone else done or noticed this with their books?


There is a small advantage, I think, to listing in the three head categories, in that your cover shows up in more of lines below...as a campaign ages, it's not a big deal, but initially there is a lot of visual reinforcement. It's not a make-or-break thing.


----------



## Chuck57

klagodzki said:


> Did you get arrested?
> 
> I've decided to stuff mailboxes in my neighborhood. It can't hurt.


Must've helped! You've been hot and trending!


----------



## lincolnjcole

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Ooh only eight days to go for me and I just noticed something which I don't know is important or not. When I submitted my book to Scout, I only entered it into one category Teen & YA >> Romance >>Paranormal and Fantasy. I know that sounds like it's three but those are actually counted as subcategories according to Scout and I saw a lot of other books on the site have listed under three main categories and multiple subcategories.
> 
> I'm sure it won't and wouldn't have made much difference but has anyone else done or noticed this with their books?


You can select up to four categories, but the categories drill down to specific subsets. So, There are like 5 major categories, and then each of those has like 10 sub categories. For example

Teen & YA
---Historical
---------Africa
---------Ancient Civilizations
---------Europe
---------Exploration and Discovery
---------General
---------Holocaust
---------Medieval
---------Military and Wars
---------Prehistory
---------Renessaince 
---------United States

and then there are other categories of YA, including romance and the rest. Each of those has more specific drilldowns, and each of THOSE might have more specific ones still.

So, for example, I picked four categories:

Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Horror
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Occult
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > General
Teen & YA > Horror

And the actual categories are the LAST selection. It just drills down the selection process to be as specific as possible.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Code:


<input type="text" id="input" />
<input type="submit" value="Submit" onClick="getLinkToFile()" />
<p id="output">text</p>

<script>
function getLinkToFile() {
  
  var e = document.getElementById('input');
  var val = e.value;
  
  var outp = document.getElementById('output');
  outp.innerHTML = val;
  
}
</script>


----------



## lincolnjcole

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Yeah, thanks for the info guys, well, hey hum, I guess it's done now. I'm sure it wouldn't make too much difference anyway. I suppose I could always email the Scout team and ask, they were super helpful when I had a typo.


I'm sure it's fine. The lists you are exposed in don't necessarily effect page views, because hot and trending doesn't care what category you are from. If/when you get picked I'm sure amazon picks the categories anyway based on how much exposure they feel the book can get. All it does is limit which of the bottom lists you'll be tossed into, and if you picked multiples them you could get multiple lists (for example, mine shows up in thrillers and YA, but I bet most people find it through hot and trending).

Stats - 3 days left!
Page views - 4,245
Hours H&T - 467

Oh yeah, if anyone would like to add information to the conglomerated list (has results and other details):

http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout

Let me know and I can update it!


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> I'm sure it's fine. The lists you are exposed in don't necessarily effect page views, because hot and trending doesn't care what category you are from. If/when you get picked I'm sure amazon picks the categories anyway based on how much exposure they feel the book can get. All it does is limit which of the bottom lists you'll be tossed into, and if you picked multiples them you could get multiple lists (for example, mine shows up in thrillers and YA, but I bet most people find it through hot and trending).
> 
> Stats - 3 days left!
> Page views - 4,245
> Hours H&T - 467
> 
> Oh yeah, if anyone would like to add information to the conglomerated list (has results and other details):
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout
> 
> Let me know and I can update it!


Can't wait to get my free copy of Raven's Peak!


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> I'm sure it's fine. The lists you are exposed in don't necessarily effect page views, because hot and trending doesn't care what category you are from. If/when you get picked I'm sure amazon picks the categories anyway based on how much exposure they feel the book can get. All it does is limit which of the bottom lists you'll be tossed into, and if you picked multiples them you could get multiple lists (for example, mine shows up in thrillers and YA, but I bet most people find it through hot and trending).
> 
> Stats - 3 days left!
> Page views - 4,245
> Hours H&T - 467
> 
> Oh yeah, if anyone would like to add information to the conglomerated list (has results and other details):
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout
> 
> Let me know and I can update it!


Those are some stats, LJC! Congrats!


----------



## TobyT

I did a blog post about my experience thus far with Kindle Scout, which got the most hits in one day of any post I've ever done, so I thought I would re-post it here: http://tobytate.blogspot.com/2016/05/kindle-scout-vs-traditional-publishing.html


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> I did a blog post about my experience thus far with Kindle Scout, which got the most hits in one day of any post I've ever done, so I thought I would re-post it here: http://tobytate.blogspot.com/2016/05/kindle-scout-vs-traditional-publishing.html


I'll add it to the list of good blogs on the site 

I'm thinking about adding a feature so people can just upload their own stats. Not sure yet.


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> I'll add it to the list of good blogs on the site
> 
> I'm thinking about adding a feature so people can just upload their own stats. Not sure yet.


Thanks Lincoln. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Chuck57

Chuck57 said:


> Thanks so much, Heather!


PS...I checked out the forums on Dirty Discourse, and they are very nice, but there are a few people like me who have asked for help, and I think we may have violated some protocols without laying a little more groundwork...so tread gingerly.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted. 



Guess it's time to self publish.


----------



## Heather Hart

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


So sorry, Vince


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


Sorry to hear that news. Best of luck on your launch.


----------



## Chuck57

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


I'm sorry to hear. Keep on!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


Oh no! That sucks &#128542; Glad to see you'll be self pubbing it. Hopefully a lot of people who nominates it will download it.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


D'oh! I hate reading when people don't get accepted. I'm sure you'll do fine publishing on your own.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


Ah, Vincent. So sorry to hear. Good luck with your self-publishing. Torn Away seemed pretty popular so I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## rleerose

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


Keep us posted on self publishing please because I still really want to read it!


----------



## klagodzki

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


Vince, very sorry to hear it.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Go kick butt with your indie launch!


----------



## TobyT

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


Wow, I'm really surprised, Vince. Looks like a really good book. I think it will do well anyway.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Thank you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


I would echo what everyone else has said, but to play devil's advocate for just a moment, self publishing might be the best thing- for all of us. Here's the latest report from authorearnings.com that shows indie publishing now has the largest share of the eBook market on Amazon, better than the Big Five publishers and even better than Amazon itself:

http://authorearnings.com/report/february-2016-author-earnings-report/

(In fact, Amazon Publishing's market share has gone _down,_ with only 1% of the bestsellers compared to 27% for indie published.)

And by this time next year, indie publishing should equal or even surpass the Big Five in Gross Sales as well.

This is a fascinating report from a noted author's advocacy group, one that might make everyone rethink the necessity of traditional publishers as the surest (or "safest") route to publishing success.

Hope in some small way this helps to ease your disappointment for not being selected by KS.

Mark


----------



## nwdebster

TobyT said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised, Vince. Looks like a really good book. I think it will do well anyway.


Sorry to hear that, but please keep posting. I think being part of Scout helps indies with publicity for a new book. Good luck!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mark Wakely said:


> I would echo what everyone else has said, but to play devil's advocate for just a moment, self publishing might be the best thing- for all of us. Here's the latest report from authorearnings.com that shows indie publishing now has the largest share of the eBook market on Amazon, better than the Big Five publishers and even better than Amazon itself:
> 
> http://authorearnings.com/report/february-2016-author-earnings-report/
> 
> (In fact, Amazon Publishing's market share has gone _down,_ with only 1% of the bestsellers compared to 27% for indie published.)
> 
> And by this time next year, indie publishing should equal or even surpass the Big Five in Gross Sales as well.
> 
> This is a fascinating report from a noted author's advocacy group, one that might make everyone rethink the necessity of traditional publishers as the surest (or "safest") route to publishing success.
> 
> Hope in some small way this helps to ease your disappointment for not being selected by KS.
> 
> Mark


Interesting information and definitely something to take into consideration. But I do agree with Deborah on the publicity aspect. For someone just looking to get their stuff in front of people it could still be helpful.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I'm trying to keep everything in perspective. On the one hand, it would have been very nice to have gotten the contract with the advance. 

On the other hand, in the grand scheme of things...

It's been a weird few weeks and today especially. My 2 daughters are both getting ready to graduate from high school. So prom dress shopping was happening. College plans are abound. Meanwhile, my union went on strike, and we've been dealing with that, plus losing our health coverage.

And now today, one of my daughters friends is having issues at home, including no electricity or water. So she and her 2 younger siblings came over to spend the night. We're not sure if this is just for the night or might be longer. 

Life is a strange ride my friends. So in light of all that, not getting the Kindle Scout stung, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Vincent-Morrone said:


> So in light of all that, not getting the Kindle Scout stung, but it's not the end of the world.


That's the spirit, Vincent. You get that book out there and get to work on the next one and three years from now you are going to look back on this moment and say "Well, that wasn't hardly any problem at all."

Swing a big old bat, and aim for the high bleachers!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I'm trying to keep everything in perspective. On the one hand, it would have been very nice to have gotten the contract with the advance.
> 
> On the other hand, in the grand scheme of things...
> 
> It's been a weird few weeks and today especially. My 2 daughters are both getting ready to graduate from high school. So prom dress shopping was happening. College plans are abound. Meanwhile, my union went on strike, and we've been dealing with that, plus losing our health coverage.
> 
> And now today, one of my daughters friends is having issues at home, including no electricity or water. So she and her 2 younger siblings came over to spend the night. We're not sure if this is just for the night or might be longer.
> 
> Life is a strange ride my friends. So in light of all that, not getting the Kindle Scout stung, but it's not the end of the world.
> [/quote
> 
> Sorry you didn't get picked. Good luck with the book!


----------



## RMGauthier

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I'm trying to keep everything in perspective. On the one hand, it would have been very nice to have gotten the contract with the advance.
> 
> On the other hand, in the grand scheme of things...
> 
> It's been a weird few weeks and today especially. My 2 daughters are both getting ready to graduate from high school. So prom dress shopping was happening. College plans are abound. Meanwhile, my union went on strike, and we've been dealing with that, plus losing our health coverage.
> 
> And now today, one of my daughters friends is having issues at home, including no electricity or water. So she and her 2 younger siblings came over to spend the night. We're not sure if this is just for the night or might be longer.
> 
> Life is a strange ride my friends. So in light of all that, not getting the Kindle Scout stung, but it's not the end of the world.


Vincent,

I agree life is strange and strange things happen all the time. Sorry to hear about KS, but I'm sure there are great things ahead for a special family that would make room for others in need.

Good luck with the launch, I'm sure it will be a success.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Hey everyone. Just wanted to let you know I'm still snooping on the board and supporting each campaign as it comes up to the end date! I've been very busy writing the second book for Legion now that the first one is out with Kindle Press. Looking forward to doing another campaign (30 days of agony all over again) in July to see if I can get book 2 picked up!
Good luck all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. Things are happening for me here in Nova Scotia. I came home last night and was asked by e-mail to help set up a local indie author book fair. We've got a really good location and a good date in August and I think it might be fun so I am going to round up some Nova Scotia indie authors and see what we can do.

Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS is flying around the 14,600 mark in Amazon.com ranking, which is about 10 copies a day. I'm grinning at that rank, because every copy sold gets me closer to the paying off the advance. I'm hoping to have it paid off by the end of summer and start seeing some profit in the fall.


Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
2 days left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
2 days left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
3 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
4 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
4 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
7 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
8 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
9 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
9 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
9 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
11 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
14 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
18 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
21 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
21 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
23 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
29 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
29 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

authorkcfinn said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to let you know I'm still snooping on the board and supporting each campaign as it comes up to the end date! I've been very busy writing the second book for Legion now that the first one is out with Kindle Press. Looking forward to doing another campaign (30 days of agony all over again) in July to see if I can get book 2 picked up!
> Good luck all!


Much appreciated! Glad to see you're still here, but I couldn't imagine doing another campaign yet!



Steve Vernon said:


> Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS is flying around the 14,600 mark in Amazon.com ranking, which is about 10 copies a day. I'm grinning at that rank, because every copy sold gets me closer to the paying off the advance. I'm hoping to have it paid off by the end of summer and start seeing some profit in the fall.


That is awesome! Congratulations! You definitely deserve it and I started reading it already. It's really good!

Anyway, stats:

Raven's Peak - 2 days left (ends tomorrow night)
Hours H&T - 491
Page Views: 4,336

I'm thinking it will have 539 and 4,500 by the end of the campaign


----------



## lincolnjcole

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Good Luck on the last day of your campaign Lincoln, looks like you've had a good run by the stats you've posted here. Raven's Peak is firmly in one of my nomination slots and I'll be absolutely stunned if they don't pick it because it looks awesome. I'll also be p*ssed because I want a free copy XD


Haha thanks for the vote of confidence! I would give everyone here a free copy anyway since you're all so awesome!


----------



## lbclark75

I had totally forgotten today was launch day until I got the notification in my email. Eeps! I'mma go hide under the couch. Someone fetch me when it's safe to come out!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/344QL9MSQRX2W


----------



## lincolnjcole

lbclark75 said:


> I had totally forgotten today was launch day until I got the notification in my email. Eeps! I'mma go hide under the couch. Someone fetch me when it's safe to come out!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/344QL9MSQRX2W


Lol, you'll be under there for a while! 30 days of insanity! Best of luck with it!

Are you going to start pushing it yet, or wait?


----------



## Paul Kohler

Today is Launch day for my campaign! I started down this path in December, and it's finally here! So excited! Thanks to everyone on this thread, both past and present, for all their guidance.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MW0XBTHVB0VT


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> Today is Launch day for my campaign! I started down this path in December, and it's finally here! So excited! Thanks to everyone on this thread, both past and present, for all their guidance.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MW0XBTHVB0VT


 Woot Woot! Congratulations! 30 days of hell now and you'll be done!

Your book looks good up there, so it should get some traction.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

LB Clark and Paul Kohler...hope you both get a contract.

And don't forget to do a HeadTalker campaign. In fact, you would have time to do two back to back at least.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0

We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure. 

Tip: on Twitter follow to join @IARTG Indie Author Retweet Group and then add #IARTG in any tweet you want then to re-tweet.
Could help with your reach


----------



## lbclark75

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, you'll be under there for a while! 30 days of insanity! Best of luck with it!
> 
> Are you going to start pushing it yet, or wait?


Not yet. Last campaign I ran, I needed the push later more than earlier. I'm going to see what happens.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Lloyd MacRae said:


> LB Clark and Paul Kohler...hope you both get a contract.
> 
> And don't forget to do a HeadTalker campaign. In fact, you would have time to do two back to back at least.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0
> 
> We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.
> 
> Tip: on Twitter follow to join @IARTG Indie Author Retweet Group and then add #IARTG in any tweet you want then to re-tweet.
> Could help with your reach


Thanks, Lloyd. I do plan on doing a HeadTalker campaign. And thanks for the twitter tip!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lloyd MacRae said:


> LB Clark and Paul Kohler...hope you both get a contract.
> 
> And don't forget to do a HeadTalker campaign. In fact, you would have time to do two back to back at least.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0
> 
> We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.
> 
> Tip: on Twitter follow to join @IARTG Indie Author Retweet Group and then add #IARTG in any tweet you want then to re-tweet.
> Could help with your reach


Super Useful! I followed and updated a few tweets to use that! Thanks!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Lloyd MacRae said:


> LB Clark and Paul Kohler...hope you both get a contract.
> 
> And don't forget to do a HeadTalker campaign. In fact, you would have time to do two back to back at least.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0
> 
> We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.
> 
> Tip: on Twitter follow to join @IARTG Indie Author Retweet Group and then add #IARTG in any tweet you want then to re-tweet.
> Could help with your reach


I second that! Have fun, you two  Kick butt and take no prisoners.


----------



## Delaine Christine

RMGauthier said:


> Vincent,
> 
> I agree life is strange and strange things happen all the time. Sorry to hear about KS, but I'm sure there are great things ahead for a special family that would make room for others in need.
> 
> Good luck with the launch, I'm sure it will be a success.


Yes, I agree, strange things do happen all the time. Like all three house keys disappearing from my key chain and the key ring they were on is still there and in tact. I won't lie, it's making me more than a little nervous.


----------



## Delaine Christine

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot Woot! Congratulations! 30 days of hell now and you'll be done!
> 
> Your book looks good up there, so it should get some traction.


I agree. Looks and sounds good too. Will have to read through that when I get a moment tonight. Good luck on your run Paul and LB!

And thanks Paul for agreeing to help with those research questions I have on Colorado. There are only about 5 or 6. I should have them to you in Messaging within the hour. No rush cause I know your campaigning.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Tip: on Twitter follow to join @IARTG Indie Author Retweet Group and then add #IARTG in any tweet you want then to re-tweet.
> Could help with your reach


Uh, yeah. I'm saving that. Great tip!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Vincent-Morrone said:


> I just got my notification. Torn Away was not accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to self publish.


Sorry to hear this, Vincent. TORN AWAY sounds like a great thriller, and definitely had my vote. I'll keep my eye out for news when it's available.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I've got LB Clark and Paul Kohler's new campaigns on the list.

Good luck to the both of you.

I just got a short e-mail from Kindle Press with a few shots of the launch promotion they are doing and it is fabulous. This is just the start as well. Kindle Press is a long term proposition and there is going to be some hardcore promotion once the initial 90 day soft run is over with.

I'm lining up some promotion of my own as well. If any of you folks are looking for a guest blogger, I am definitely interested in exploring all opportunities to help promote Kelpie Dreams. PM me here and we will talk.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I've got LB Clark and Paul Kohler's new campaigns on the list.
> 
> Good luck to the both of you.
> 
> I just got a short e-mail from Kindle Press with a few shots of the launch promotion they are doing and it is fabulous. This is just the start as well. Kindle Press is a long term proposition and there is going to be some hardcore promotion once the initial 90 day soft run is over with.
> 
> I'm lining up some promotion of my own as well. If any of you folks are looking for a guest blogger, I am definitely interested in exploring all opportunities to help promote Kelpie Dreams. PM me here and we will talk.


That's awesome!


----------



## Heather Hart

God waiting sucks, doesn't it? Seriously trying not to think about it and totally failing.


----------



## rleerose

Heather Hart said:


> God waiting sucks, doesn't it? Seriously trying not to think about it and totally failing.


I'm not looking forward to it. I asked once before but never got an answer on the average waiting period. Do you know how long to expect before getting accepted/rejected?
Steve- that's awesome about Kelpie dreams.


----------



## Heather Hart

rleerose said:


> I'm not looking forward to it. I asked once before but never got an answer on the average waiting period. Do you know how long to expect before getting accepted/rejected?
> Steve- that's awesome about Kelpie dreams.


I know Vince's campaign ended on May 3 and he got his answer yesterday - so 8 days.
Patti seemed to hear her yes in a nano second. 
I just don't know TBH.


----------



## cggaudet

rleerose said:


> I'm not looking forward to it. I asked once before but never got an answer on the average waiting period. Do you know how long to expect before getting accepted/rejected?
> Steve- that's awesome about Kelpie dreams.


From what I saw scrolling through this thread, the wait time is between 24h to 15 days. Lots of people used to hear back in 48 hours, but it's gotten slower as the list of accepted has gotten longer. 9 or 10 days seems to be fairly usual now.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

rleerose said:


> I'm not looking forward to it. I asked once before but never got an answer on the average waiting period. Do you know how long to expect before getting accepted/rejected?
> Steve- that's awesome about Kelpie dreams.


Mine ended on April 8, and I heard back on April 15. So, technically about a week, but adjusted for how long the wait _feels, _the real answer is "an eternity!"....


----------



## RMGauthier

Delaine Christine said:


> Uh, yeah. I'm saving that. Great tip!


Interesting. I'd be fairly nervous too!


----------



## RMGauthier

Lloyd MacRae said:


> LB Clark and Paul Kohler...hope you both get a contract.
> 
> And don't forget to do a HeadTalker campaign. In fact, you would have time to do two back to back at least.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0
> 
> We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.
> 
> Tip: on Twitter follow to join @IARTG Indie Author Retweet Group and then add #IARTG in any tweet you want then to re-tweet.
> Could help with your reach


Great Tips! My campaign goes live on Friday 13th... I know right! LOL I'll be sure to use all the tips everyone here has so kindly provided.


----------



## KathrynMHearst

RMGauthier said:


> Interesting. I'd be fairly nervous too!


Ugh, I'm a couple days from purgatory myself. Thankfully, I have another book launching with a small press in June to keep me busy. At lease that's what I'm telling myself.

Good luck to those ending soon. You're on my list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I am beat like a baby seal.

Oh yes, welcome to the politically incorrect hour, as brought to you by Steve Vernon, hack-at-large.


Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole
1 day left Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
1 day left The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
2 days left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
3 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
3 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
6 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
7 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
8 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
8 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
8 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
10 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
13 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
17 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
20 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
20 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
22 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
28 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
28 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday and I am beat like a baby seal.
> 
> Oh yes, welcome to the politically incorrect hour, as brought to you by Steve Vernon, hack-at-large.
> 
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Raven's Peak by Lincoln Cole


Lol, so wrong. Poor baby seals.

Woot, finally, after all this time Raven's Peak has survived to its last day!

Page views: 4,424
H&T: 515

It's Friday, and it's the 13th, so I'm hoping I can end strong and then survive the waiting game! I think I'll hit 4500 page views by the end, which is above my goal, so I'm happy


----------



## kespano

My campaign just went live! I'm here for moral support (and to provide support!). It's exciting... and a little nerve-wracking. I really hope the raw number of nominations isn't the ultimate determining factor. I'm doing what I can to promote my campaign, but I don't have a large social following. Like many other writers, I'm introverted. I'm doing my best to think of my book like a business. I know I need to put myself out there to find readers.

Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences on this thread. I found this thread a couple months ago, and it was one of the things that convinced me to try Kindle Scout.


----------



## lincolnjcole

kespano said:


> My campaign just went live! I'm here for moral support (and to provide support!). It's exciting... and a little nerve-wracking. I really hope the raw number of nominations isn't the ultimate determining factor. I'm doing what I can to promote my campaign, but I don't have a large social following. Like many other writers, I'm introverted. I'm doing my best to think of my book like a business. I know I need to put myself out there to find readers.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences on this thread. I found this thread a couple months ago, and it was one of the things that convinced me to try Kindle Scout.


Congrats on the campaign going live!

Don't worry, raw page views and H&T mean very little for Kindle scout. Check out http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout if you are interested in seeing some raw data.

Basically, books that are picked average about 400 hours H&T and 1900 page views, and books that aren't picked average 180 hours H&T and 1200 page views, but there are strong outliers on both sides (some picked books were only about 500 page views and under 100 hours H&T.

You can see the actual spreadsheet of data along with the average and median of books, along with a lot of blogs about the process that you might find interesting!


----------



## kespano

Thanks! I'll check out that link!


----------



## PattiLarsen

rleerose said:


> I'm not looking forward to it. I asked once before but never got an answer on the average waiting period. Do you know how long to expect before getting accepted/rejected?
> Steve- that's awesome about Kelpie dreams.


I meant to answer this! Eve's campaign wrapped on Saturday at midnight and I had my yes email Friday at 2pm.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, so wrong. Poor baby seals.
> 
> Woot, finally, after all this time Raven's Peak has survived to its last day!
> 
> Page views: 4,424
> H&T: 515
> 
> It's Friday, and it's the 13th, so I'm hoping I can end strong and then survive the waiting game! I think I'll hit 4500 page views by the end, which is above my goal, so I'm happy


Happy Wrap Day! Hope you plan to celebrate


----------



## PattiLarsen

kespano said:


> My campaign just went live! I'm here for moral support (and to provide support!). It's exciting... and a little nerve-wracking. I really hope the raw number of nominations isn't the ultimate determining factor. I'm doing what I can to promote my campaign, but I don't have a large social following. Like many other writers, I'm introverted. I'm doing my best to think of my book like a business. I know I need to put myself out there to find readers.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences on this thread. I found this thread a couple months ago, and it was one of the things that convinced me to try Kindle Scout.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Congrats on the campaign going live!
> 
> Don't worry, raw page views and H&T mean very little for Kindle scout. Check out http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout if you are interested in seeing some raw data.
> 
> Basically, books that are picked average about 400 hours H&T and 1900 page views, and books that aren't picked average 180 hours H&T and 1200 page views, but there are strong outliers on both sides (some picked books were only about 500 page views and under 100 hours H&T.
> 
> You can see the actual spreadsheet of data along with the average and median of books, along with a lot of blogs about the process that you might find interesting!


One thing that confuses me is the "days left" count. I'm at three days left, which I think means three days exclusive of today.

And boy, do I wish there was only one thing that confuses me!


----------



## RMGauthier

Launch day should be interesting. Good luck to those ending and the ones beginning.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PJZEACU1J2JP


----------



## lincolnjcole

Chuck57 said:


> One thing that confuses me is the "days left" count. I'm at three days left, which I think means three days exclusive of today.
> 
> And boy, do I wish there was only one thing that confuses me!


Days left is a misnomer. Today, as the last day, my book shows up as 0 days left. Basically, all you need to think of is the fact that days left is one less than the actual days left.

Essentially, for day 30, it shows 29 days left because it doesn't count today. So, day 4 shows 3 days left. The intention behind this is so that you can see the number of FULL days left in the campaign after today, and so that the last full day is shown as LAST DAY rather than 1 day left. I can understand the programming basis behind this (where 0 is actually 1, etc) but they could have easily done some factoring to increment the days to count by one, so my guess is the intention is strictly to show ONLY the full days left, and ignore days that have already begun. Which, essentially, means that today doesn't matter.


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Days left is a misnomer. Today, as the last day, my book shows up as 0 days left. Basically, all you need to think of is the fact that days left is one less than the actual days left.
> 
> Essentially, for day 30, it shows 29 days left because it doesn't count today. So, day 4 shows 3 days left. The intention behind this is so that you can see the number of FULL days left in the campaign after today, and so that the last full day is shown as LAST DAY rather than 1 day left. I can understand the programming basis behind this (where 0 is actually 1, etc) but they could have easily done some factoring to increment the days to count by one, so my guess is the intention is strictly to show ONLY the full days left, and ignore days that have already begun. Which, essentially, means that today doesn't matter.


Thanks for your help! You have been a great support during this process. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## kespano

PattiLarsen said:


> Best of luck to you!


Thanks, Patti!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Chuck57 said:


> Thanks for your help! You have been a great support during this process. I'm rooting for you!


Much appreciated!


----------



## writerguyKen

Hi,

I'm on day 11. I will admit I'm pretty stressed. But I do think it's worth doing. My book, GEORGE BAILEY GETS SAVED IN THE END, had a great first week, which is very gratifying. Now I'm off the list. Oh, well... I sort of feel like if I'm published that would be awesome. If I'm not, Amazon will still send notes out when I self publish, so that feels to me like it's worth it.
Here is my page if you want to check it out. PS: 300 characters is practically nothing, which makes answering the questions a challenge.

Ken
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ULSUXBUT53IR


----------



## kespano

writerguyKen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on day 11. I will admit I'm pretty stressed. But I do think it's worth doing. My book, GEORGE BAILEY GETS SAVED IN THE END, had a great first week, which is very gratifying. Now I'm off the list. Oh, well... I sort of feel like if I'm published that would be awesome. If I'm not, Amazon will still send notes out when I self publish, so that feels to me like it's worth it.
> Here is my page if you want to check it out. PS: 300 characters is practically nothing, which makes answering the questions a challenge.
> 
> Ken
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ULSUXBUT53IR


Ken, your book definitely caught my attention when I was browsing Kindle Scout. I enjoyed your humor, and you drew me in right away with your excerpt. I think your chances are excellent with KP, but I'll keep an eye out for your book no matter how you publish. Best of luck!


----------



## TobyT

writerguyKen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on day 11. I will admit I'm pretty stressed. But I do think it's worth doing. My book, GEORGE BAILEY GETS SAVED IN THE END, had a great first week, which is very gratifying. Now I'm off the list. Oh, well... I sort of feel like if I'm published that would be awesome. If I'm not, Amazon will still send notes out when I self publish, so that feels to me like it's worth it.
> Here is my page if you want to check it out. PS: 300 characters is practically nothing, which makes answering the questions a challenge.
> 
> Ken
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ULSUXBUT53IR


Ken, the cover art alone already puts your book at the head of the pack. The writing looks solid, the story is engaging - I'm putting it on my nominations list once Raven's Peak is off. I would say George Bailey is a shoe-in.


----------



## kespano

Does anyone know how often the campaign stats are updated on KS? Under my campaign (live today), it says 0 page views and "Last updated Never."


----------



## lincolnjcole

kespano said:


> Does anyone know how often the campaign stats are updated on KS? Under my campaign (live today), it says 0 page views and "Last updated Never."


Overnight. You'll see today's stats tomorrow and only updates once a day.


----------



## kespano

lincolnjcole said:


> Overnight. You'll see today's stats tomorrow and only updates once a day.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## writerguyKen

TobyT said:


> Ken, the cover art alone already puts your book at the head of the pack. The writing looks solid, the story is engaging - I'm putting it on my nominations list once Raven's Peak is off. I would say George Bailey is a shoe-in.


Thanks so much! The cover artist is named Matt Cresswell. He does a lot of work for Lethe Press. I'm going to read your excerpt now. BTW, I think your cover is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> Ken, your book definitely caught my attention when I was browsing Kindle Scout. I enjoyed your humor, and you drew me in right away with your excerpt. I think your chances are excellent with KP, but I'll keep an eye out for your book no matter how you publish. Best of luck!


Thank you! I'm going to check your book out now.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

kespano said:


> My campaign just went live! I'm here for moral support (and to provide support!). It's exciting... and a little nerve-wracking. I really hope the raw number of nominations isn't the ultimate determining factor. I'm doing what I can to promote my campaign, but I don't have a large social following. Like many other writers, I'm introverted. I'm doing my best to think of my book like a business. I know I need to put myself out there to find readers.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences on this thread. I found this thread a couple months ago, and it was one of the things that convinced me to try Kindle Scout.


Welcome to the madness.

To help with your social reach do a HeadTalker campaign or two back to back. Set each one for ten days or 2 weeks or so.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0

Use an image 311 wide by 210 high and copy what others are putting such as:

Please nominate The Infinity Bloom for a Kindle Scout contract! Get a free ebook if chosen.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QI86LDLQ4U5Q
#kindlescout #IARTG

We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Welcome to the madness.
> 
> To help with your social reach do a HeadTalker campaign or two back to back. Set each one for ten days or 2 weeks or so.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0
> 
> Use an image 311 wide by 210 high and copy what others are putting such as:
> 
> Please nominate The Infinity Bloom for a Kindle Scout contract! Get a free ebook if chosen.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QI86LDLQ4U5Q
> #kindlescout #IARTG
> 
> We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.


That's great advice. I made one and got about 1,000,000 social reach, but it's hard to say how many of those clicked. I've noticed that in general twitter is way less responsive than facebook. I've gotten quite a few page views from both, but facebook has blown twitter out of the water, and that's with a lot of friends with big numbers of followers retweeting or tweeting directly.


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> Thanks! I'll check out that link!


Awesome. And good luck! I have your book on my saved list!


----------



## Chuck57

writerguyKen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on day 11. I will admit I'm pretty stressed. But I do think it's worth doing. My book, GEORGE BAILEY GETS SAVED IN THE END, had a great first week, which is very gratifying. Now I'm off the list. Oh, well... I sort of feel like if I'm published that would be awesome. If I'm not, Amazon will still send notes out when I self publish, so that feels to me like it's worth it.
> Here is my page if you want to check it out. PS: 300 characters is practically nothing, which makes answering the questions a challenge.
> 
> Ken
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ULSUXBUT53IR


Ken, I think at times there's a logjam at the top, too. 20-25 new books released in a couple of days means a lot of early campaign energy at once.

As the others have noted, your material is strong and will surely get serious consideration, especially after eleven days already of H/T.


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> Does anyone know how often the campaign stats are updated on KS? Under my campaign (live today), it says 0 page views and "Last updated Never."


It's done once a day. About 7:00AM EST


----------



## kespano

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Welcome to the madness.
> 
> To help with your social reach do a HeadTalker campaign or two back to back. Set each one for ten days or 2 weeks or so.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0
> 
> Use an image 311 wide by 210 high and copy what others are putting such as:
> 
> Please nominate The Infinity Bloom for a Kindle Scout contract! Get a free ebook if chosen.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QI86LDLQ4U5Q
> #kindlescout #IARTG
> 
> We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jada Ryker

I'm day 20. I saw the post about the flyer (sorry, couldn't find it again to give credit). I quickly designed one, took it to the local print shop, and had them add the smart phone clicky thingy (QVD?), and tested it to make sure it works. I want to pass them out tomorrow, so paid more than I would have if I'd ordered online. I'll let you all know if they're effective. So far: pestering my friends on Facebook and boosting a post targeting female cat owners have been most effective. 

I've read Steve Vernon's 30 Days in Scout blog posts backward and forward (loved the aardvark and the bumblebee). I also appreciated his Day 30 post, with his stats.


----------



## kespano

I just saw my book is on the Hot list! Yah! I hope it stays there...


----------



## TobyT

writerguyKen said:


> Thanks so much! The cover artist is named Matt Cresswell. He does a lot of work for Lethe Press. I'm going to read your excerpt now. BTW, I think your cover is pretty awesome, too.


Thanks for the boost, Ken! I've seen my cover so many times, I've lost all objectivity and was starting to wonder if it sucked and I just couldn't tell!


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> I just saw my book is on the Hot list! Yah! I hope it stays there...


Congrats!!!


----------



## kespano

writerguyKen said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks. I saw you're back on the list.


----------



## geronl

I'm about to have some open slots...

gotta check out the list...


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> Much appreciated!


And I just nominated you because I loved your pages. (Though a little scary for me!) And thanks too for all the sharing of info. I never would have found this without your generous help. Good luck!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> And I just nominated you because I loved your pages. (Though a little scary for me!) And thanks too for all the sharing of info. I never would have found this without your generous help. Good luck!!


no problem!


----------



## geronl

Good luck with the Peeking Raven!


----------



## Chuck57

Have to admit that the moment I fall off the h/t list I second and triple guess every decision...ah well. Seventy-two more hours...


----------



## nwdebster

kespano said:


> I just saw my book is on the Hot list! Yah! I hope it stays there...


Yeah! I've only been there for 95 hours since my campaign started, so my stats are really low. Other folks have managed to stay up there for a very long time. Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

geronl said:


> Good luck with the Peeking Raven!


Haha thanks


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Is Roland Ladley in this group? If so, please PM me. There is a problem with the book cover.

My campaign is almost over. It has been an interesting journey to say the least. I will do it again, but will do things a little different. Head Talkers alternating with Thunderclaps are a must. I saw large spikes in views when they hit. Interestingly, two types of posts worked the best for me on both Face Book and Twitter. I did two book trailers and boosted the posts. These were, hands down, the most effective posts. The other type of posts that worked were posts about KS in general with a soft mention of my novel. I didn't link to my book page directly, instead I linked to the alas home page. Anything I put on FB, I followed up with tweets.

For those interested in trailers, Animoto was cheap and easy to use.


----------



## James Fraser

Hi Scouters. I'm in the process of building a marketing tool designed specifically for Scout promotions. I am looking for testers right now. I would firstly like to see if I can get a book which isn't currently H&T into it... and, to see how long I can keep it there. I would also require to test on books which have no less than 15 days to go.

I will be utilising my distribution network which I use for normal Kindle promos. Over 85k mailing lists and 600k+ app users.

If this interests you, and your book meets the criteria please message me at james{@}genrepulse[dot]com - please also include your current stats (page views and hours in H&T so far).

I'll then let you know if you've been chosen for a free test. If done some very successful testing already but if these new tests also go well, I will be rolling this out as a standalone service for everyone.

Thanks,
J


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've got the day off and about a billion things that need doing.


Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
LAST DAY LEFT The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
1 day left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
2 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
2 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
5 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
6 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
7 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
7 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
7 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
9 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
12 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
16 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
19 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
19 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
19 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
21 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
27 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
27 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
28 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
28 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier

I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jada Ryker said:


> I'm day 20. I saw the post about the flyer (sorry, couldn't find it again to give credit). I quickly designed one, took it to the local print shop, and had them add the smart phone clicky thingy (QVD?), and tested it to make sure it works. I want to pass them out tomorrow, so paid more than I would have if I'd ordered online. I'll let you all know if they're effective. So far: pestering my friends on Facebook and boosting a post targeting female cat owners have been most effective.
> 
> I've read Steve Vernon's 30 Days in Scout blog posts backward and forward (loved the aardvark and the bumblebee). I also appreciated his Day 30 post, with his stats.


It makes a lot more sense backwards...


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst now that Raven's...Whatever... is officially in KS Limbo.  My other two nominees are Starborn Connection and The Nether. 

Good luck to everyone waiting for a decision.

Mark


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> no problem!


Good luck Lincoln! I really want my free Raven's Peak.


----------



## writerguyKen

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday. I've got the day off and about a billion things that need doing.
> 
> 
> Let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Starborn Connection by Danielle Kazemi
> LAST DAY LEFT The Nether by R'Lee R. Coffey
> 1 day left The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 2 days left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 2 days left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 5 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 6 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 7 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 7 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 7 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
> 9 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 12 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 16 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 19 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 19 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 19 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 21 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 27 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 27 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 28 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 28 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 
> I put this list up every morning and strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Wow. It's so nice of you to do this! Thanks.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Officially off the list. Phew. 

I nominated the top of the list people now. 

The waiting game now. Sigh. 

Ended with 539 hot and trending and 4.5k page views


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially off the list. Phew.
> 
> I nominated the top of the list people now.
> 
> The waiting game now. Sigh.
> 
> Ended with 539 hot and trending and 4.5k page views


That is crazily impressive! Good luck. I hope you get a contract (and not just because I want a free book!)


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> That is crazily impressive! Good luck. I hope you get a contract (and not just because I want a free book!)


Thanks! I hope so too


----------



## RMGauthier

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially off the list. Phew.
> 
> I nominated the top of the list people now.
> 
> The waiting game now. Sigh.
> 
> Ended with 539 hot and trending and 4.5k page views


Good luck, Lincoln. Hope Raven's peek gets pick.


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst now that Raven's...Whatever... is officially in KS Limbo. My other two nominees are Starborn Connection and The Nether.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for a decision.
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark.


----------



## klagodzki

James Fraser said:


> Hi Scouters. I'm in the process of building a marketing tool designed specifically for Scout promotions. I am looking for testers right now. I would firstly like to see if I can get a book which isn't currently H&T into it... and, to see how long I can keep it there. I would also require to test on books which have no less than 15 days to go.
> 
> I will be utilising my distribution network which I use for normal Kindle promos. Over 85k mailing lists and 600k+ app users.
> 
> If this interests you, and your book meets the criteria please message me at james{@}genrepulse[dot]com - please also include your current stats (page views and hours in H&T so far).
> 
> I'll then let you know if you've been chosen for a free test. If done some very successful testing already but if these new tests also go well, I will be rolling this out as a standalone service for everyone.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


On the first impression and based on this description, I have significant ethical problems with that.

And, ultimately, it's pointless. H&T is an indirect indication of interest in the books, and we don't know how it reflects the nominations. Ultimately, if a book does well enough, whatever that means, it'll attract the editors' attention and be read. At that point, it likely doesn't matter if one had 600 or 150 hours in H&T. Once read, the books are judged on merit and Amazon's ability to market them.

This reminds me of kids studying to beat the test while doing nothing to stop being fundamentally clueless.

Of course, everyone is free to make their own mind--mine is made.


----------



## Heather Hart

klagodzki said:


> Good luck Lincoln! I really want my free Raven's Peak.


Let's hope it's Raven's Week!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Yay! Final day! And saw I just hit the H&T. Lol Better late than never right?


----------



## kespano

nwdebster said:


> Yeah! I've only been there for 95 hours since my campaign started, so my stats are really low. Other folks have managed to stay up there for a very long time. Good luck!


I think we have to hope the editors give the books a fair chance. Hopefully there's significantly more weight on how well the books work as a whole and how marketable they will be with better visibility though Amazon's promotional tools.


----------



## kespano

"Yay! Final day! And saw I just hit the H&T. Lol Better late than never right?"

Many congrats, Danielle!


----------



## Heather Hart

Just filled up my empty slot with The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst - good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

klagodzki said:


> On the first impression and based on this description, I have significant ethical problems with that.
> 
> And, ultimately, it's pointless. H&T is an indirect indication of interest in the books, and we don't know how it reflects the nominations. Ultimately, if a book does well enough, whatever that means, it'll attract the editors' attention and be read. At that point, it likely doesn't matter if one had 600 or 150 hours in H&T. Once read, the books are judged on merit and Amazon's ability to market them.
> 
> This reminds me of kids studying to beat the test while doing nothing to stop being fundamentally clueless.
> 
> Of course, everyone is free to make their own mind--mine is made.


Agree and disagree with you about this. It does make the assumption that H&T is critical to success, which isn't true. Many novels have been selected without having spent a single minute in H&T. My novel was never in H&T, yet had almost 5,400 views (the daily view chart went up, down, up, down, up, down...I only had two "up" days in a row (barely), apparently not enough to warrant H&T.) I'm sure that got my novel read, especially since it took 13 days before it was rejected. Your observation about marketing is spot on- Filby has an unusual premise and is...shall we say...quirky, and hard to classify. Undoubtedly that doomed it, yet I thought KS was still worth a shot. As for unethical, I guess that depends on whether you view it as just another marketing tool as advertised, or a shady shortcut bordering on spamming innocent people. In the end, though, it does attach too much importance to H&T, as if that's the holy grail rather than actual nominations, not to mention the need to have written a good, _marketable_ book.

Mark


----------



## writerguyKen

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Welcome to the madness.
> 
> To help with your social reach do a HeadTalker campaign or two back to back. Set each one for ten days or 2 weeks or so.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0
> 
> Use an image 311 wide by 210 high and copy what others are putting such as:
> 
> Please nominate The Infinity Bloom for a Kindle Scout contract! Get a free ebook if chosen.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QI86LDLQ4U5Q
> #kindlescout #IARTG
> 
> We have no idea yet if it helps but at least it's exposure.


Once again, I've learned something valuable here, Thank you! I just set up a head talker thingy for George Bailey. And I've nominated my fellow Kindle Scouters.


----------



## klagodzki

Mark Wakely said:


> Agree and disagree with you about this. It does make the assumption that H&T is critical to success, which isn't true. Many novels have been selected without having spent a single minute in H&T. My novel was never in H&T, yet had almost 5,400 views (the daily view chart went up, down, up, down, up, down...I only had two "up" days in a row (barely), apparently not enough to warrant H&T.) I'm sure that got my novel read, especially since it took 13 days before it was rejected. Your observation about marketing is spot on- Filby has an unusual premise and is...shall we say...quirky, and hard to classify. I'm sure in the end that doomed it, yet I thought KS was still worth a shot. As for unethical, I guess that depends on whether you view it as just another marketing tool as advertised, or a shady shortcut bordering on spamming innocent people. In the end, though, it does attach too much importance to H&T, as if that's the holy grail rather than actual nominations, not to mention the need to have written a good, _marketable_ book.
> 
> Mark


Agreed, Mark. One source of my concern about an H&T bot would be an erosion of the KS program. It's a valuable venue for authors and we need to protect it. Whether any specific book gets published is less important. An example? I'm not sure if any of you saw something titled The Super Human on the KS list? It spends about half of its time in H&T and is beyond atrocious. A bot could possibly be behind the votes for it. That is one book. If we start seeing half of the items in H&T taken up by books someone ran through Babelfish and didn't bother to edit, it will undermine the program.

A problem with a bot also lies in the audience it may reach. If the wrong people read our free books once they come out, and they then give us the wrong kinds of reviews (i.e. sucky), it could do undeserved damage to an innocent novel.

I'd rather get sunk honestly and have KS grow in stature in the future.


----------



## writerguyKen

klagodzki said:


> Agreed, Mark. One source of my concern about an H&T bot would be an erosion of the KS program. It's a valuable venue for authors and we need to protect it. Whether any specific book gets published is less important. An example? I'm not sure if any of you saw something titled The Super Human on the KS list? It spends about half of its time in H&T and is beyond atrocious. A bot could possibly be behind the votes for it. That is one book. If we start seeing half of the items in H&T taken up by books someone ran through Babelfish and didn't bother to edit, it will undermine the program.
> 
> A problem with a bot also lies in the audience it may reach. If the wrong people read our free books once they come out, and they then give us the wrong kinds of reviews (i.e. sucky), it could do undeserved damage to an innocent novel.
> 
> I'd rather get sunk honestly and have KS grow in stature in the future.


Totally agree! I was being too polite to mention that book!! But the first sentence has an office described as _tastily_ decorated. Ouch. Maybe he just has a lot of friends


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

writerguyKen said:


> Once again, I've learned something valuable here, Thank you! I just set up a head talker thingy for George Bailey. And I've nominated my fellow Kindle Scouters.


Don't forget to add it to the thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

KathrynMHearst said:


> My campaign is almost over. It has been an interesting journey to say the least. I will do it again, but will do things a little different. Head Talkers alternating with Thunderclaps are a must. I saw large spikes in views when they hit. Interestingly, two types of posts worked the best for me on both Face Book and Twitter. I did two book trailers and boosted the posts. These were, hands down, the most effective posts. The other type of posts that worked were posts about KS in general with a soft mention of my novel. I didn't link to my book page directly, instead I linked to the alas home page. Anything I put on FB, I followed up with tweets.
> 
> For those interested in trailers, Animoto was cheap and easy to use.


Thanks for the feedback. This is the kind of info we need to make Head Talkers and Thunderclaps work for us. Here is a link to an expired HeadTalker and one of the videos Kathryn did. Maybe you could give us a link to the other to get an idea on what we can make ourselves?
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-spirit-tree-kindle-scout/


----------



## Heather Hart

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Thanks for the feedback. This is the kind of info we need to make Head Talkers and Thunderclaps work for us. Here is a link to an expired HeadTalker and one of the videos Kathryn did. Maybe you could give us a link to the other to get an idea on what we can make ourselves?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-spirit-tree-kindle-scout/


How did I miss this? *Facepalms*


----------



## Jada Ryker

klagodzki said:


> Agreed, Mark. One source of my concern about an H&T bot would be an erosion of the KS program. It's a valuable venue for authors and we need to protect it. Whether any specific book gets published is less important. An example? I'm not sure if any of you saw something titled The Super Human on the KS list? It spends about half of its time in H&T and is beyond atrocious. A bot could possibly be behind the votes for it. That is one book. If we start seeing half of the items in H&T taken up by books someone ran through Babelfish and didn't bother to edit, it will undermine the program.
> 
> A problem with a bot also lies in the audience it may reach. If the wrong people read our free books once they come out, and they then give us the wrong kinds of reviews (i.e. sucky), it could do undeserved damage to an innocent novel.
> 
> I'd rather get sunk honestly and have KS grow in stature in the future.


I have to wonder why KS would choose the book for the 30 days' run. Is it because readers sometimes flock to really bad books? I thought some books that have sold amazingly well and were even made into movies were total crap. Not getting more specific 'cause that would be "shade-y"


----------



## Scott Reeves

Jada Ryker said:


> I have to wonder why KS would choose the book for the 30 days' run. Is it because readers sometimes flock to really bad books? I thought some books that have sold amazingly well and were even made into movies were total crap. Not getting more specific 'cause that would be "shade-y"


When I pointed out a similarly atrocious book earlier in this thread, I was told that the KS team sometimes posts "control" books on the site. So a bad book could either be a truly bad book, or it might be a test book put up by the KS team. I don't know if that's true or not, but that's what I was told, and it does make sense that they would have books up to test their methods.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially off the list. Phew.
> 
> I nominated the top of the list people now.
> 
> The waiting game now. Sigh.
> 
> Ended with 539 hot and trending and 4.5k page views


You made it!  Great stats--can't wait to see what happens, Lincoln. Excited to read Raven's Peak!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Yay! Final day! And saw I just hit the H&T. Lol Better late than never right?


WHOO! Good job


----------



## LJ Heydorn

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Thanks for the feedback. This is the kind of info we need to make Head Talkers and Thunderclaps work for us. Here is a link to an expired HeadTalker and one of the videos Kathryn did. Maybe you could give us a link to the other to get an idea on what we can make ourselves?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-spirit-tree-kindle-scout/


Here is a link to that other video 



 This was done in Adobe Premiere Pro. Lots of bells and whistles. Like all Adobe software it is not something for anyone to just jump into without knowing how to get around in Adobe. There are plenty of videos out there to help guide you through the process. Expect to spend some time learning it if you don't already know it.


----------



## James Fraser

klagodzki said:


> On the first impression and based on this description, I have significant ethical problems with that.
> 
> And, ultimately, it's pointless. H&T is an indirect indication of interest in the books, and we don't know how it reflects the nominations. Ultimately, if a book does well enough, whatever that means, it'll attract the editors' attention and be read. At that point, it likely doesn't matter if one had 600 or 150 hours in H&T. Once read, the books are judged on merit and Amazon's ability to market them.
> 
> This reminds me of kids studying to beat the test while doing nothing to stop being fundamentally clueless.
> 
> Of course, everyone is free to make their own mind--mine is made.


I disagree. It is no less ethical than everyone supporting each other with these round robin nominations on this thread, or people buying Facebook ads, or even running Head Talker campaigns. The point is that I have an targeted audience of readers on tap and it's a matter of traffic driving. Giving your book enough driven activity to drive organic nominations within Scout itself is the name of the game. Why else would they include the distinction between driven and organic results in the stats dashboard?


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha thanks


Lincoln, how often have you been checking your campaign page?


----------



## James Fraser

I'm not talking about botting. It would be just like running a normal promo on a promo site like mine or many others, but instead of your Amazon sales page the users would be landing on your Scout page.

I've got a feeling that in the backend Amazon will be measuring a ratio of pageviews to nominations. I imagine, the tighter the ratio would be between pageviews and nominations the better. That would in effect form a quality and relevance score of your inbound traffic and would discount people who were just artificially trying to inflate pageviews with crap bought traffic or even bots on proxy rotation or whatever?

Anyway, I have run some very successful tests to date and will be rolling it out shortly.


----------



## kespano

lincolnjcole said:


> Officially off the list. Phew.
> 
> I nominated the top of the list people now.
> 
> The waiting game now. Sigh.
> 
> Ended with 539 hot and trending and 4.5k page views


Congrats on such great stats. Good luck! Hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## Bbates024

While I agree getting people to your scout page via promo is ok, some people run facebook ads for theirs. I know I did when i was in it. It doesn't guarantee a selection. Being in hot and trending and getting people to view your page gets you noticed, it doesn't get you selected. Some people with horrible stats have been selected while others with great stats have floundered.

Either way, you have a shot it seems.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Saturday morning my wife received an unexpected phone call. A friend of ours had been given a pair of tickets to a craft beer tasting. The tickets had originally been purchased by someone else and given to a second party who couldn't attend who had then given them to our friend who ALSO couldn't go so our friend wanted to know if WE wanted them. The weather was fine and the tickets had originally been purchased for about fifty dollars each and we had been needing a day off date for a VERY long time so we jumped at the chance.

We took the bus down so that we didn't have to worry about driving home with a head full of craft beer. We visited a local farmer's market along the way to make a REALLY full day of it. At the beer tasting we were given a glass and about 15 tickets each and we wandered from table to table trading our tickets for rather generous sized samples of craft ale. I had a dark stout from Boxing Rock, an Irish stout from Granite Brewery, a smokey porter from Cape Breton, and a glass of an ale called "A Damn Fine Slice of Pie and a Cup of Coffee" which MOSTLY tasted like coffee-flavored ale although there was supposed to be a hint of cherry pie in the flavor. I also had a glass of a maple ale from Garrison Brewery. Besides that we shared some fresh oysters, a plate full of lobster poutine and a sausage on a bun.

We had a blast and grabbed a taxi cab home, feeling more than a little blasted. We spent the evening grinning and giggling and watching Sons of Anarchy.

That whole "to-do" list I had prepared for the day was maybe one-third done - but sometimes a man has to cut the rope and jump.


Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
1 day left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
1 day left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
4 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
5 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
6 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
6 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
6 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
8 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
11 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
15 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
18 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
18 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
18 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
20 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
26 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
26 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
27 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
27 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## writerguyKen

Bbates024 said:


> While I agree getting people to your scout page via promo is ok, some people run facebook ads for theirs. I know I did when i was in it. It doesn't guarantee a selection. Being in hot and trending and getting people to view your page gets you noticed, it doesn't get you selected. Some people with horrible stats have been selected while others with great stats have floundered.
> 
> Either way, you have a shot it seems.


This was the main reason I entered Kindle Scout. It seems, based on past winners, that Amazon is clearly reading our manuscripts. Many books, Hot and Trending a long time, were not selected. It's exciting to be Hot and Trending, but I think a big part of the selection is whether they think the book is good, and of course that they think it will sell.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> Saturday morning my wife received an unexpected phone call. A friend of ours had been given a pair of tickets to a craft beer tasting. The tickets had originally been purchased by someone else and given to a second party who couldn't attend who had then given them to our friend who ALSO couldn't go so our friend wanted to know if WE wanted them. The weather was fine and the tickets had originally been purchased for about fifty dollars each and we had been needing a day off date for a VERY long time so we jumped at the chance.
> 
> We took the bus down so that we didn't have to worry about driving home with a head full of craft beer. We visited a local farmer's market along the way to make a REALLY full day of it. At the beer tasting we were given a glass and about 15 tickets each and we wandered from table to table trading our tickets for rather generous sized samples of craft ale. I had a dark stout from Boxing Rock, an Irish stout from Granite Brewery, a smokey porter from Cape Breton, and a glass of an ale called "A Damn Fine Slice of Pie and a Cup of Coffee" which MOSTLY tasted like coffee-flavored ale although there was supposed to be a hint of cherry pie in the flavor. I also had a glass of a maple ale from Garrison Brewery. Besides that we shared some fresh oysters, a plate full of lobster poutine and a sausage on a bun.
> 
> We had a blast and grabbed a taxi cab home, feeling more than a little blasted. We spent the evening grinning and giggling and watching Sons of Anarchy.
> 
> That whole "to-do" list I had prepared for the day was maybe one-third done - but sometimes a man has to cut the rope and jump.
> 
> 
> Let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT The Spirit Tree by Kathryn M. Hearst
> 1 day left The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 1 day left The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
> 4 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
> 5 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 6 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 6 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 6 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
> 8 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 11 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 15 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 18 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 18 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 18 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 20 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 26 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 26 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 27 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 27 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


What a fantastic day off


----------



## Chuck57

Hello, All!

In my final days of the campaign, and have edged my way up to the top of the list. I would appreciate any support you all could offer.  

Currently, I'm at 353 hours, 1,622 views...basically 50/50...hoping for a last day boost.

I have been attending some family matters (drat) during these final hours and may not be able to respond till tomorrow although I've been following the board as best I can...but please know of my gratitude of your support.

Chuck


----------



## Steve Vernon

Regarding Hot and Trending and the ethics of "gaming" the system.

Let's say I just wrote the rottenest book in the universe. Misspelled everything, put the chapter headings in backwards, digitally attached scratch and sniff funk-of-pig-manure onto every second syllable for those folks who read along with there fingertips - I am talking downright ROTTEN!

Let's say I also managed to "rig" the nominating so that I spent every single second in Hot And Trending - do you think that Kindle Press would pick up my book?

No! No! Not even with a pair of Dollar Store barbecue tongs.

Hot and Trending does NOT guarantee a novel's acceptance.

BUT - Hot and Trending is still an important part of the selection process.

Why?

Kindle Scout WANTS to attract more readers and participants into the program. Think of it this way. Each new reader that our campaigning brings to the Kindle Scout program is another Lego block that will assure the continued existence and success of Kindle Scout.

Lets say I'm standing over there on my Twitter feed, semaphoring wildly, and I somehow attract the attention of Englebert Gumperstein. 

Let me tell you about Englebert.

Englebert LOVES reading. The man never leaves home without a book in his pocket. He reads on the toilet, he reads in the car WHILE he's driving. Some traffic cop pulls him over, old Englebert reads to the traffic cop WHILE the cop is making out his ticket.

Yes sir - old Englebert is an old-school diehard reader.

So - he swings on over to my Kindle Scout campaign and says - "Cool. I've got a chance to win a free book. I'm doing it."

And then he takes a look around and he sees all of these other books and all of these other chances to win free books and he nominates a couple of them.

Now he's out of nominations but he isn't done looking at books and he stumbles across the list of Kindle Press books that have already been published - and he buys one of those books!

On top of that he calls up his sister Wilhemina Gertrude the Third (comes from a long line of Wilhemina Gertrudes) and she is as diehard a reader as old Englebert is. The only problem is that Wilhelmina Gertrude doesn't own a Kindle but son of a gun - this program and the chance to get free books is just enough of a deciding factor for her to reach into her wallet and pull out her cobwebbed and age-cracked credit card and BUY a Kindle e-reader. Why not? Her eyes aren't getting any younger and she can blow up the font to see better.

THAT is what Kindle Scout and Kindle Press and any other Kindle campaign you can think of is all about.

They want to bring more readers to the Kindle fold.

They want readers to take a good old swallow of the grape flavored Kindle Koolaid and to sing the Kindle anthem three times backwards, in reverse, and to strengthen the company's financial stability.

THAT's why they want to know that a Kindle Scout campaigner is ready and willing to stick his neck out - EVEN JUST A LITTLE BIT - to bring a few more readers under the great big Kindle umbrella.

Just think about it.

When I am standing on my Tweeter Tower waving my cyber-copy of KELPIE DREAMS and yelling "BUY MY BOOK!" I am NOT saying "Shop at Nook!"

I am NOT saying "Shop at Kobo!" or "Shop at Smashwords!" or "Shop at Google!"

I am saying "Shop at Kindle." because a Kindle Press novel is ONLY available in digital format through Amazon.

Every new reader we attract is another potential Kindle client.

And that, boys and girls, is what the gods of Kindle Press ultimately want to see.

But ultimately - if your book ISN'T readable, salable, or worth Kindle Press paying $1500.00 for they are NOT going to pick your book up no matter how many hours you spend Hot & Trending!

Now let me put down my stick and stop beating this poor dead pony for a little while.


----------



## Jada Ryker

James Fraser said:


> I'm not talking about botting. It would be just like running a normal promo on a promo site like mine or many others, but instead of your Amazon sales page the users would be landing on your Scout page.
> 
> I've got a feeling that in the backend Amazon will be measuring a ratio of pageviews to nominations. I imagine, the tighter the ratio would be between pageviews and nominations the better. That would in effect form a quality and relevance score of your inbound traffic and would discount people who were just artificially trying to inflate pageviews with crap bought traffic or even bots on proxy rotation or whatever?
> 
> Anyway, I have run some very successful tests to date and will be rolling it out shortly.


I've boosted my FB post to unknown women cat lovers who like cozy mysteries. Promoting my KS campaign through another vendor feels like just another marketing tool to help visibility. People who see my profile will either nominate or pass based on their opinion. I've asked that if people don't like my book, then think about nominating other books to help those authors.


----------



## Heather Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> Regarding Hot and Trending and the ethics of "gaming" the system.
> 
> Let's say I just wrote the rottenest book in the universe. Misspelled everything, put the chapter headings in backwards, digitally attached scratch and sniff funk-of-pig-manure onto every second syllable for those folks who read along with there fingertips - I am talking downright ROTTEN!
> 
> Let's say I also managed to "rig" the nominating so that I spent every single second in Hot And Trending - do you think that Kindle Press would pick up my book?
> 
> No! No! Not even with a pair of Dollar Store barbecue tongs.


I spent my whole campaign trying not to over-analyze what the magic formula is. I just put my head down, did my marketing best and hoped I was offering a good product that KS thought they could sell. Unless the scouts come in and do a session on "this is how we do it," then all we can do is speculate. I do love reading the posts on this thread and I hope that everyone's a winner but once the book is in and the marketing efforts are in motion - I put the rest down to the Gods.

If I was writing about it I would say do the best you can, know your market, read all the histories and follow the marketing tips. The only true guides we have are the roads already traveled.

Chuck and Eugene - you got my votes today. Best of luck!


----------



## Chuck57

Heather Hart said:


> I spent my whole campaign trying not to over-analyze what the magic formula is. I just put my head down, did my marketing best and hoped I was offering a good product that KS thought they could sell. Unless the scouts come in and do a session on "this is how we do it," then all we can do is speculate. I do love reading the posts on this thread and I hope that everyone's a winner but once the book is in and the marketing efforts are in motion - I put the rest down to the Gods.
> 
> If I was writing about it I would say do the best you can, know your market, read all the histories and follow the marketing tips. The only true guides we have are the roads already traveled.
> 
> Chuck and Eugene - you got my votes today. Best of luck!


Thank you, Heather!

My two cents. I'm also aware of how much timing can play on H/T. Was your book made available on a day with two others? Or twelve others? It can make a difference in competition. That may reflect things in the actual marketplace, but in terms of measuring a book's appeal, Kindle Scout is not a level playing field. I appreciate the program, obviously, but the variables are significant.

Also, H/T, if I read correctly, measures Nominations and Saves, which we don't know...


----------



## James Fraser

Thanks for weighing in, Steve. I guess I might not have been clear enough in my initial post regarding my running promotions to Kindle readers. 
Obviously, there's no guarantee of Amazon approving anything, but it’s good that my tests so far have had such impact within the platform. Just today for example, I managed to get a book on day three with no H&T hours and only 30 something pageviews into H&T within 30 minutes 
My aim is to hopefully pull peoples' books out of the doldrums and give them the internal, organic Scout exposure necessary to get ongoing nominations.


----------



## Mark Wakely

James Fraser said:


> My aim is to hopefully pull peoples' books out of the doldrums and give them the internal, organic Scout exposure necessary to get ongoing nominations.


Helping authors to garner nominations makes much more sense than your earlier explanation of your service, since H&T alone is no guarantee of an eventual contract.

Also, had two nom slots open and filled them with:

The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd MacRae 
the Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich

Good luck to all those suspended in the KS Twilight Zone!

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Filled the top 3 nom slots today!


----------



## writerguyKen

Chuck57 said:


> Thank you, Heather!
> 
> My two cents. I'm also aware of how much timing can play on H/T. Was your book made available on a day with two others? Or twelve others? It can make a difference in competition. That may reflect things in the actual marketplace, but in terms of measuring a book's appeal, Kindle Scout is not a level playing field. I appreciate the program, obviously, but the variables are significant.
> 
> Also, H/T, if I read correctly, measures Nominations and Saves, which we don't know...


I was just thinking the same thing. I thought I had a rough start because I launched on a day with 17 books! But at least it was followed by a couple of days of just 2 each day. I feel like this week has been particularly rough for new folks to break out with 6 & 7 every day. I wish everyone luck. And for today Chuck, I nominated you. Best of luck!


----------



## rleerose

Steve Vernon said:


> Regarding Hot and Trending and the ethics of "gaming" the system.
> 
> Let's say I just wrote the rottenest book in the universe. Misspelled everything, put the chapter headings in backwards, digitally attached scratch and sniff funk-of-pig-manure onto every second syllable for those folks who read along with there fingertips - I am talking downright ROTTEN!
> 
> Let's say I also managed to "rig" the nominating so that I spent every single second in Hot And Trending - do you think that Kindle Press would pick up my book?
> 
> No! No! Not even with a pair of Dollar Store barbecue tongs.
> 
> Hot and Trending does NOT guarantee a novel's acceptance.
> 
> BUT - Hot and Trending is still an important part of the selection process.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Kindle Scout WANTS to attract more readers and participants into the program. Think of it this way. Each new reader that our campaigning brings to the Kindle Scout program is another Lego block that will assure the continued existence and success of Kindle Scout.
> 
> Lets say I'm standing over there on my Twitter feed, semaphoring wildly, and I somehow attract the attention of Englebert Gumperstein.
> 
> Let me tell you about Englebert.
> 
> Englebert LOVES reading. The man never leaves home without a book in his pocket. He reads on the toilet, he reads in the car WHILE he's driving. Some traffic cop pulls him over, old Englebert reads to the traffic cop WHILE the cop is making out his ticket.
> 
> Yes sir - old Englebert is an old-school diehard reader.
> 
> So - he swings on over to my Kindle Scout campaign and says - "Cool. I've got a chance to win a free book. I'm doing it."
> 
> And then he takes a look around and he sees all of these other books and all of these other chances to win free books and he nominates a couple of them.
> 
> Now he's out of nominations but he isn't done looking at books and he stumbles across the list of Kindle Press books that have already been published - and he buys one of those books!
> 
> On top of that he calls up his sister Wilhemina Gertrude the Third (comes from a long line of Wilhemina Gertrudes) and she is as diehard a reader as old Englebert is. The only problem is that Wilhelmina Gertrude doesn't own a Kindle but son of a gun - this program and the chance to get free books is just enough of a deciding factor for her to reach into her wallet and pull out her cobwebbed and age-cracked credit card and BUY a Kindle e-reader. Why not? Her eyes aren't getting any younger and she can blow up the font to see better.
> 
> THAT is what Kindle Scout and Kindle Press and any other Kindle campaign you can think of is all about.
> 
> They want to bring more readers to the Kindle fold.
> 
> They want readers to take a good old swallow of the grape flavored Kindle Koolaid and to sing the Kindle anthem three times backwards, in reverse, and to strengthen the company's financial stability.
> 
> THAT's why they want to know that a Kindle Scout campaigner is ready and willing to stick his neck out - EVEN JUST A LITTLE BIT - to bring a few more readers under the great big Kindle umbrella.
> 
> Just think about it.
> 
> When I am standing on my Tweeter Tower waving my cyber-copy of KELPIE DREAMS and yelling "BUY MY BOOK!" I am NOT saying "Shop at Nook!"
> 
> I am NOT saying "Shop at Kobo!" or "Shop at Smashwords!" or "Shop at Google!"
> 
> I am saying "Shop at Kindle." because a Kindle Press novel is ONLY available in digital format through Amazon.
> 
> Every new reader we attract is another potential Kindle client.
> 
> And that, boys and girls, is what the gods of Kindle Press ultimately want to see.
> 
> But ultimately - if your book ISN'T readable, salable, or worth Kindle Press paying $1500.00 for they are NOT going to pick your book up no matter how many hours you spend Hot & Trending!
> 
> Now let me put down my stick and stop beating this poor dead pony for a little while.


I'm pretty sure this right here is why I keep coming back to the Kboards. You, Steve, are an amazing writer/story teller. You made me laugh at my computer like an idiot! Well put.


----------



## rleerose

In case anyone is interested, my campaign ended (thank you everyone who helped!) and here are my final stats: 617 hours in hot and trending, 2,021 page views. I also filled up my nomination list! Good luck to those of you who just launched, to those of you ending soon, and everyone in-between!


----------



## Steve Vernon

rleerose said:


> I'm pretty sure this right here is why I keep coming back to the Kboards. You, Steve, are an amazing writer/story teller. You made me laugh at my computer like an idiot! Well put.


Aw heck. Glad you liked it.




rleerose said:


> In case anyone is interested, my campaign ended (thank you everyone who helped!) and here are my final stats: 617 hours in hot and trending, 2,021 page views. I also filled up my nomination list! Good luck to those of you who just launched, to those of you ending soon, and everyone in-between!


Those are good numbers and your book looks like a winner to me. Get busy on a sequel. One way or another you're going to need it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> In case anyone is interested, my campaign ended (thank you everyone who helped!) and here are my final stats: 617 hours in hot and trending, 2,021 page views. I also filled up my nomination list! Good luck to those of you who just launched, to those of you ending soon, and everyone in-between!


Awesome! You rocked the hot and trending and your book is great. I'm sure we will find out about the same time lol


----------



## writerguyKen

rleerose said:


> In case anyone is interested, my campaign ended (thank you everyone who helped!) and here are my final stats: 617 hours in hot and trending, 2,021 page views. I also filled up my nomination list! Good luck to those of you who just launched, to those of you ending soon, and everyone in-between!


Super Impressive! Congrats on being finished. And good luck!
PS: Your book cover terrified my mom.


----------



## James Fraser

Sweet! Todays test got from 34 pageviews with 0 hours H&T on day three to homepage H&T list of Scout within 3 hours


----------



## kespano

rleerose said:


> In case anyone is interested, my campaign ended (thank you everyone who helped!) and here are my final stats: 617 hours in hot and trending, 2,021 page views. I also filled up my nomination list! Good luck to those of you who just launched, to those of you ending soon, and everyone in-between!


That's awesome! You were one of my noms. Looking forward to reading your book!


----------



## kespano

I've already fallen off the H&T... I'm in much awe of those of you who've been on for 400+ hours! Hopefully I can get back on soon. I'm sure there's a minimum amount of interest they like to see from nominations.

I think another challenging part of the campaign--at least for me--is going to be pacing myself. I need to spend a certain amount of time promoting each day, but still also manage to get other things done, like working on my next book...


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> I've already fallen off the H&T... I'm in much awe of those of you who've been on for 400+ hours! Hopefully I can get back on soon. I'm sure there's a minimum amount of interest they like to see from nominations.
> 
> I think another challenging part of the campaign--at least for me--is going to be pacing myself. I need to spend a certain amount of time promoting each day, but still also manage to get other things done, like working on my next book...


I should practice what I preach because I've had trouble multitasking since my kindle scout launched. But I think it's very impressive that you made it on to Hot and Trending this week. So many books launched! So you're already a big leap ahead of the pack. My personal goal this week is to do one or two goodreads blogs that are about George Bailey without begging nor a nomination and that's it. I'm going to give my Facebook friends and followers a break. Though I'll try to post a few things not KS related.

I haven't read your excerpt yet (but I will!) But the cover is beautiful and I think you should be proud of your strong early showing.

Now go do something fun.


----------



## AndrewSweetapple

Hey everyone!

My name is Andrew. I'm actually going to be having a campaign starting soon for my dark fantasy novel "Burdens and Absolution". It's the story of Sir Hilda Burkhard who must take command of any army for the first time in order to search for her missing brother and discover the nature of monsters that are invading her kingdom.

If you see it in Scout, give it a look! It's simple to get into, you don't need to learn 100 words of a fake language to get what's going on in it. Strong female lead, interesting character interactions and plenty of action to go along with it. Give it a read and nominations would help out a lot!


----------



## kespano

Thanks for your comment on my cover, Ken!   And yes, I need to try to take my mind off things for a while...


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Filled up my noms with the Overstolz and Boston Box. Good luck guys!


----------



## James Fraser

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> I have to say guys, James Fraser who posts on this thread, is a complete marketing wizard and I'd totally recommend him if you are looking for decent promo for your Scout book. He actually helped Fallen Heart get on to the H and T and I have only a small social media reach so I really, really needed it.


Thanks for the mention, Beck. And thanks for taking part. You were a new record for these tests. I'm pretty chuffed to have got you on the homepage with H&T in 1hr and 10mins!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

From my own experience and what I've learned from others, hours in the Hot & Trending chart have little or no bearing on whether a book is selected or not. I did almost no campaigning. A recent scouter did no campaigning at all, scored 24 hours in H & T, and was selected.

The more effort people put into getting nominations, the more skewed and unreliable the H & T chart becomes, and the less attention Amazon will pay to it. Amazon is not stupid. I'm sure they'd love it if the chart actually worked, and the best books rose to the top. This would be very useful to them as the site gets busier. But that's not what's happening. And initiatives like James's make it that much less likely ever to happen.


----------



## RMGauthier

Lexi Revellian said:


> From my own experience and what I've learned from others, hours in the Hot & Trending chart have little or no bearing on whether a book is selected or not. I did almost no campaigning. A recent scouter did no campaigning at all, scored 24 hours in H & T, and was selected.
> 
> The more effort people put into getting nominations, the more skewed and unreliable the H & T chart becomes, and the less attention Amazon will pay to it. Amazon is not stupid. I'm sure they'd love it if the chart actually worked, and the best books rose to the top. This would be very useful to them as the site gets busier. But that's not what's happening. And initiatives like James's make it that much less likely ever to happen.


I don't see it as any different than paying for promotional ads and if it works why not. I understand what you are saying about H&T numbers whether they are huge or not because if your book sucks that won't change it. But I don't think it hurts to have a little help from other sources. That's what this whole thing is about anyway. We're out there asking everyone for help, whether we know them personally or not. I don't think it skews anything to do everything you can to get people to look at your book. Isn't that what we all are trying to do?

Congrats on being selected, you give us all hope that if our books are well written we have a shot. Well done.


----------



## James Fraser

Lexi Revellian said:


> From my own experience and what I've learned from others, hours in the Hot & Trending chart have little or no bearing on whether a book is selected or not. I did almost no campaigning. A recent scouter did no campaigning at all, scored 24 hours in H & T, and was selected.
> 
> The more effort people put into getting nominations, the more skewed and unreliable the H & T chart becomes, and the less attention Amazon will pay to it. Amazon is not stupid. I'm sure they'd love it if the chart actually worked, and the best books rose to the top. This would be very useful to them as the site gets busier. But that's not what's happening. And initiatives like James's make it that much less likely ever to happen.


Lexi, while I understand (like everyone understands) that Amazon has the final say in the matter, it surely does no harm to try and get exposure for your book? Why would Amazon have even included H&T as a feature? And why, for that matter, is this thread 231 pages long if people didn't feel it was important to try and boost their exposure? My full time job is to try and come up with innovative ways to reach new readers as a marketer. I'm not trying to scam anyone or game the system! I'm trying my best to create value. 
I have the luxury of having a very engaged distribution network of Kindle readers. I'm just trying to think of new ways to best engage with with them and bring them together with authors.
Love or hate Amazon for it's megalomaniacal and monopolistic approach to the book marketplace, it's not going anywhere. It's the essence of a dog eat dog free market system. We play by their rules and do what we can to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## kespano

Lexi Revellian said:


> From my own experience and what I've learned from others, hours in the Hot & Trending chart have little or no bearing on whether a book is selected or not. I did almost no campaigning. A recent scouter did no campaigning at all, scored 24 hours in H & T, and was selected.
> 
> The more effort people put into getting nominations, the more skewed and unreliable the H & T chart becomes, and the less attention Amazon will pay to it. Amazon is not stupid. I'm sure they'd love it if the chart actually worked, and the best books rose to the top. This would be very useful to them as the site gets busier. But that's not what's happening. And initiatives like James's make it that much less likely ever to happen.


This is comforting. I'm glad we don't necessarily need hundreds of hours in the H&T. I'm going to continue my general marketing efforts, but try not to overthink it. I also plan to tread gently with my family and friends. I've been really happy with how supportive everyone has been in my social network. I wouldn't want to over promote to them, though. I know they have their own lives, too. My next step is to learn more about Goodreads and what I can also do there.


----------



## PattiLarsen

rleerose said:


> In case anyone is interested, my campaign ended (thank you everyone who helped!) and here are my final stats: 617 hours in hot and trending, 2,021 page views. I also filled up my nomination list! Good luck to those of you who just launched, to those of you ending soon, and everyone in-between!


Great stats! Good luck with the waiting


----------



## klagodzki

Hey, I would like to ask everyone a favor.

I just had someone tell me that, upon checking out my Scout page, they thought Son of Lot was a Christian, Bible-based novel. I'm a little freaked out now because it's far from it, but if that's how it reads, a bunch of people might have voted for it for the wrong reasons. If anything, it is irreverent and questions adherence to a religion. If anyone on this board happens to look at Son of Lot, may I have your opinion about my "blurb?"

In the very likely event I don't get picked, I'll query a few more agents before going Indie and having that feedback would be invaluable. Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

klagodzki said:


> Hey, I would like to ask everyone a favor.
> 
> I just had someone tell me that, upon checking out my Scout page, they thought Son of Lot was a Christian, Bible-based novel. I'm a little freaked out now because it's far from it, but if that's how it reads, a bunch of people might have voted for it for the wrong reasons. If anything, it is irreverent and questions adherence to a religion. If anyone on this board happens to look at Son of Lot, may I have your opinion about my "blurb?"
> 
> In the very likely event I don't get picked, I'll query a few more agents before going Indie and having that feedback would be invaluable. Thank you.


I'm looking at your blurb and, combined with your categories, I'm pretty sure that your novel ISN'T just a rehashing of the Bible. BUT, somebody who just looks at the title is going to think "Aha, Bible stories."

There is NOTHING you can do about folks who skim read, Karol. And, you have to be ready for some folks who take their Bible a little more seriously than maybe they ought to getting a little upset by what you are writing about. I think it's fine. It sounds like a great read. I get my Kindle - (they tell me it should be shipped to me by the end of the month) - and I'm looking forward to reading it.

I've got a series called UNCLE BOB'S RED FLANNEL BIBLE CAMP that retells the Old Testament from the viewpoint of a good old boy who is telling the Bible story to his nephew. The first book mentions God taking a smoke break - just because, as the old boy explains - "That's how I like to see God. Just a fellow like me who worked hard all week long building something and then he wants to take a smoke break." Well, sir, I've had two or three reviewers chew me a new hole just because I had this old boy picturing God smoking a cigarette just like he did. Another reader was upset because I took the viewpoint that God was an old fellow - just like they show in all the old pictures. She felt that my patriarchal attitude was sort of prehistoric. She felt that God ought to be seen as a woman.

I don't know what to tell you about that. Everybody has got their own opinion. But I will say that you might want to thicken your skin, because soon as you begin writing about ANYTHING remotely based upon the Bible, some folks are going to get owly on you. Turn a deaf ear to them. Nobody is going to like EVERYTHING an author writes.

I think the blurb looks fine. I think the book looks fine. I think some people are going to pick it up thinking it's Christian literature - even though the categories (humor, dark humor, mythology) show that you are coming at this from a slightly different angle. If you REALLY wanted to cover your butt you could add some sort of a warning or disclaimer saying something along the lines of WARNING: THIS IS NOT A STRAIGHT BIBLE STORY might help - but I wouldn't bother with it. Odds are, if folks can't figure out that this a whole different take on the story of Lot then odds are they probably aren't reading your blurb all that closely in the first place.

My two bits.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And - in one other note - KELPIE DREAMS slid a little bit overnight in the Amazon rankings going down from 11,000 to about 26,000 and then shot right back up to a ranking of 7489 at this particular moment in time. I'm blown away! I don't think I have EVER had one of my books shoot up like this - unless I had promoted it to death! I'm grinning so hard I may chip a tooth.


An hour or so later, it's up to 6894!


An hour or so later, and it's up to 6733.


----------



## Chuck57

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Filled up my noms with the Overstolz and Boston Box. Good luck guys!


Thanks, Danielle!


----------



## Chuck57

writerguyKen said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I thought I had a rough start because I launched on a day with 17 books! But at least it was followed by a couple of days of just 2 each day. I feel like this week has been particularly rough for new folks to break out with 6 & 7 every day. I wish everyone luck. And for today Chuck, I nominated you. Best of luck!


I'm grateful for the support, Ken!


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm looking at your blurb and, combined with your categories, I'm pretty sure that your novel ISN'T just a rehashing of the Bible. BUT, somebody who just looks at the title is going to think "Aha, Bible stories."
> 
> There is NOTHING you can do about folks who skim read, Karol. And, you have to be ready for some folks who take their Bible a little more seriously than maybe they ought to getting a little upset by what you are writing about. I think it's fine. It sounds like a great read. I get my Kindle - (they tell me it should be shipped to me by the end of the month) - and I'm looking forward to reading it.
> 
> I've got a series called UNCLE BOB'S RED FLANNEL BIBLE CAMP that retells the Old Testament from the viewpoint of a good old boy who is telling the Bible story to his nephew. The first book mentions God taking a smoke break - just because, as the old boy explains - "That's how I like to see God. Just a fellow like me who worked hard all week long building something and then he wants to take a smoke break." Well, sir, I've had two or three reviewers chew me a new hole just because I had this old boy picturing God smoking a cigarette just like he did. Another reader was upset because I took the viewpoint that God was an old fellow - just like they show in all the old pictures. She felt that my patriarchal attitude was sort of prehistoric. She felt that God ought to be seen as a woman.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about that. Everybody has got their own opinion. But I will say that you might want to thicken your skin, because soon as you begin writing about ANYTHING remotely based upon the Bible, some folks are going to get owly on you. Turn a deaf ear to them. Nobody is going to like EVERYTHING an author writes.
> 
> I think the blurb looks fine. I think the book looks fine. I think some people are going to pick it up thinking it's Christian literature - even though the categories (humor, dark humor, mythology) show that you are coming at this from a slightly different angle. If you REALLY wanted to cover your butt you could add some sort of a warning or disclaimer saying something along the lines of WARNING: THIS IS NOT A STRAIGHT BIBLE STORY might help - but I wouldn't bother with it. Odds are, if folks can't figure out that this a whole different take on the story of Lot then odds are they probably aren't reading your blurb all that closely in the first place.
> 
> My two bits.
> 
> Hope that helps.


A deity of your choice bless you, Steve. 

I'm a little calmer now. I know I was putting the cart way ahead of the donkey, but I was imagining a church book club getting to some of the more iconoclastic parts and the reviews which would follow. Not good.


----------



## kespano

Steve Vernon said:


> And - in one other note - KELPIE DREAMS slid a little bit overnight in the Amazon rankings going down from 11,000 to about 26,000 and then shot right back up to a ranking of 7489 at this particular moment in time. I'm blown away! I don't think I have EVER had one of my books shoot up like this - unless I had promoted it to death! I'm grinning so hard I may chip a tooth.


That's wonderful! Hope it keeps going up the charts for you.


----------



## PattiLarsen

klagodzki said:


> Hey, I would like to ask everyone a favor.
> 
> I just had someone tell me that, upon checking out my Scout page, they thought Son of Lot was a Christian, Bible-based novel. I'm a little freaked out now because it's far from it, but if that's how it reads, a bunch of people might have voted for it for the wrong reasons. If anything, it is irreverent and questions adherence to a religion. If anyone on this board happens to look at Son of Lot, may I have your opinion about my "blurb?"
> 
> In the very likely event I don't get picked, I'll query a few more agents before going Indie and having that feedback would be invaluable. Thank you.


As soon as I read the first line, I assumed humorous take on religious premise... does that help?


----------



## klagodzki

PattiLarsen said:


> As soon as I read the first line, I assumed humorous take on religious premise... does that help?


Thank you, Patti.


----------



## TobyT

Lexi Revellian said:


> From my own experience and what I've learned from others, hours in the Hot & Trending chart have little or no bearing on whether a book is selected or not. I did almost no campaigning. A recent scouter did no campaigning at all, scored 24 hours in H & T, and was selected.
> 
> The more effort people put into getting nominations, the more skewed and unreliable the H & T chart becomes, and the less attention Amazon will pay to it. Amazon is not stupid. I'm sure they'd love it if the chart actually worked, and the best books rose to the top. This would be very useful to them as the site gets busier. But that's not what's happening. And initiatives like James's make it that much less likely ever to happen.


Lexi, your story was one of the ones I mentioned on some of these posts (not by name, though). Your book is selling really well, from what I can see on Amazon. A friend of mine, who was also selected, had no time on H&T. His book is selling great, as well. Both of you had great covers, great writing and great editing, and I believe that's what sold your books, not your campaigns.

My friend advised me not to do anything other than mention my campaign once on Facebook and Twitter. I got paranoid and bought a Facebook ad and will be doing a last-minute Headtalker campaign, as well. So far, I have 10 hours total on H&T, and almost 1,000 page views, so if I go by that, it's not looking good. But my book has a great cover, I think it's well-written, and it is professionally edited, so I believe my chances are as good as anyone's


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Thanks to everyone for your last day support for The Overstolz Code....I hit H&T for the first time, 

I suddenly feel like I got hit on by the prettiest girl in the bar...and it just _never _happens


----------



## TobyT

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Thanks to everyone for your last day support for The Overstolz Code....I hit H&T for the first time,
> 
> I suddenly feel like I got hit on by the prettiest girl in the bar...and it just _never _happens


Your book is one of my nominations  Good luck!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

TobyT said:


> Lexi, your story was one of the ones I mentioned on some of these posts (not by name, though). Your book is selling really well, from what I can see on Amazon. A friend of mine, who was also selected, had no time on H&T and was also selected. His book is selling great, as well. Both of you had great covers, great writing and great editing, and I believe that's what sold your books, not your campaigns.
> 
> My friend advised me not to do anything other than mention my campaign once on Facebook and Twitter. I got paranoid and bought a Facebook ad and will be doing a last-minute Headtalker campaign, as well. So far, I have 10 hours total on H&T, and almost 1,000 page views, so if I go by that, it's not looking good. But my book has a great cover, I think it's well-written, and it is professionally edited, so I believe my chances are as good as anyone's


Toby, thank you. I'm very pleased with how Time Rats 1 is selling, plus it's given a boost to my other books. I wouldn't have done anything like as well had I self-published.

Re campaigning, one point worth considering is that there is life after Kindle Scout's thirty days. With an exhaustive KS campaign, a writer is offering a free copy (if selected) to every single person he/she can reach. This has to adversely affect sales on launch, and has worse consequences if the author isn't chosen and ends up self-publishing.

Red Rabbit's been on my list of nominations for weeks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - it's Monday and I have to go back to work on the day job. Life sucks some times - but the rain always passes and the sun comes out again. I can put up with anything. I need seven more years under my belt to hit retirement and I think about that, now and then.

KELPIE DREAMS had reached 6733 at bedtime last night, but it has slid a little to 8165 this morning. Serves me right for taking my eyes off of it last night and going to bed.

This too, shall pass.


Let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Overstolz Code by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
LAST DAY LEFT The Girl in the Boston Box by Chuck Latovich
3 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
4 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
5 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
5 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
5 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
7 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
10 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
14 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
17 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
17 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
17 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
19 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
25 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
25 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
26 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
26 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Keep your umbrella handy, but if you don't have one with you, go and dance in the rain.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had a nom spot open and filled it this morning with:

Fallen Heart by Becky Robertson

Mark


----------



## Heather Hart

I got this one this morning:

3 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson


----------



## lincolnjcole

Still got the top 3 for nominations!

Congrats on Kelpie Dreams!

Still waiting...twiddling thumbs. 

twiddle twiddle

twiddle twiddle.

...


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Still got the top 3 for nominations!
> 
> Congrats on Kelpie Dreams!
> 
> Still waiting...twiddling thumbs.
> 
> twiddle twiddle
> 
> twiddle twiddle.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lincoln! I think it's safe to say you've built up enormous good will here, and we're all pulling for you!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I've been nominated as I went. So far, none of my nominations have been selected, including my own. I may be cursed. 

If you do not wish me to nominate you, speak now or forever hold you peace.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I'm slightly better than Vincent then - I'm getting Patti's book. 1 out of 22. haha

Added Fallen Heart.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Okay I've got The Girl in the Boston Box, Fallen Heart and Red Rabbit on my list. 

And good luck to you Chuck on your last day and may the KindleScout overlords choose you for a contract!

Vincent-Morrone we all gladly accept your nominations...just use your dog's paw to hit the enter key


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay I've got The Girl in the Boston Box, Fallen Heart and Red Rabbit on my list.
> 
> And good luck to you Chuck on your last day and may the KindleScout overlords choose you for a contract!
> 
> Vincent-Morrone we all gladly accept your nominations...just use your dog's paw to hit the enter key


Agreed. Heck, I think Amazon should just pick people from this forum! Lol.


----------



## Chuck57

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay I've got The Girl in the Boston Box, Fallen Heart and Red Rabbit on my list.
> 
> And good luck to you Chuck on your last day and may the KindleScout overlords choose you for a contract!
> 
> Vincent-Morrone we all gladly accept your nominations...just use your dog's paw to hit the enter key


Lloyd, thanks for your nomination and your appeal to the great lords of the Amazon. And, ditto to Vincent! Let's break the streak (several times over)!


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Agreed. Heck, I think Amazon should just pick people from this forum! Lol.


Works for me.


----------



## rleerose

Steve Vernon said:


> And - in one other note - KELPIE DREAMS slid a little bit overnight in the Amazon rankings going down from 11,000 to about 26,000 and then shot right back up to a ranking of 7489 at this particular moment in time. I'm blown away! I don't think I have EVER had one of my books shoot up like this - unless I had promoted it to death! I'm grinning so hard I may chip a tooth.
> 
> 
> An hour or so later, it's up to 6894!
> 
> 
> An hour or so later, and it's up to 6733.


That's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## rleerose

Added Fallen Heart, Girl in the Boston Box, and  The Overstolz Code. Red Rabbit is my saved for later and will be added ASAP- because I really want to read that one too. Kindle Scout is making my TBR list almost unmanageable. I'm going to have to take several personal days to get through it. I kind of can't wait.


----------



## Chuck57

rleerose said:


> Added Fallen Heart, Girl in the Boston Box, and The Overstolz Code. Red Rabbit is my saved for later and will be added ASAP- because I really want to read that one too. Kindle Scout is making my TBR list almost unmanageable. I'm going to have to take several personal days to get through it. I kind of can't wait.


Thanks! Countdown day for me...gonna leave the house soon so I can stop obsessing!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Haha finally updated my forum signature post the Kindle Scout campaign! Woot Woot!


----------



## kespano

Lexi Revellian said:


> Toby, thank you. I'm very pleased with how Time Rats 1 is selling, plus it's given a boost to my other books. I wouldn't have done anything like as well had I self-published.
> 
> Re campaigning, one point worth considering is that there is life after Kindle Scout's thirty days. With an exhaustive KS campaign, a writer is offering a free copy (if selected) to every single person he/she can reach. This has to adversely affect sales on launch, and has worse consequences if the author isn't chosen and ends up self-publishing.
> 
> Red Rabbit's been on my list of nominations for weeks.


Glad to hear you're happy with how your book is doing with Kindle Press. Thanks for sharing that. I always like to know how authors are doing with KP. One of the first things I did when I was considering the KS program was check out authors' books through KP. I can't see sales figures, of course, but it seems like many authors are getting a good number of reviews relative to their publication dates, which definitely looks promising. And what you're saying about the campaign makes sense to me. I think it's important to keep the big picture in mind. I've gotten word out, which should hopefully help me garner reviews. I've been going on and off H&T, and I'm getting a lot more zen about it.


----------



## kespano

Chuck57 said:


> Thanks! Countdown day for me...gonna leave the house soon so I can stop obsessing!


Good luck! And yes, distract yourself. I know all about obsessing! Getting out of the house definitely helps.


----------



## writerguyKen

Chuck57 said:


> Thanks! Countdown day for me...gonna leave the house soon so I can stop obsessing!


Ditto. Off to the gym. And congrats on surviving 30 days!!


----------



## TobyT

Lexi Revellian said:


> Toby, thank you. I'm very pleased with how Time Rats 1 is selling, plus it's given a boost to my other books. I wouldn't have done anything like as well had I self-published.
> 
> Re campaigning, one point worth considering is that there is life after Kindle Scout's thirty days. With an exhaustive KS campaign, a writer is offering a free copy (if selected) to every single person he/she can reach. This has to adversely affect sales on launch, and has worse consequences if the author isn't chosen and ends up self-publishing.
> 
> Red Rabbit's been on my list of nominations for weeks.





Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay I've got The Girl in the Boston Box, Fallen Heart and Red Rabbit on my list.
> 
> And good luck to you Chuck on your last day and may the KindleScout overlords choose you for a contract!
> 
> Vincent-Morrone we all gladly accept your nominations...just use your dog's paw to hit the enter key





rleerose said:


> Added Fallen Heart, Girl in the Boston Box, and The Overstolz Code. Red Rabbit is my saved for later and will be added ASAP- because I really want to read that one too. Kindle Scout is making my TBR list almost unmanageable. I'm going to have to take several personal days to get through it. I kind of can't wait.


Thanks for the votes! I have several nominations lined up, as well.


----------



## nwdebster

My goal when I started this "experience" was to discover how Kindle Scout works, and to get 100 hours on H&T and 1000 nominations. I'm pretty close to both, (thanks to my Facebook Ad) with 5 days to go, I'm pretty sure I'll hit my target.

Will I get a contract? I'm not sure. But, I will have advance promotion for my first contemporary romance and I think that's really valuable. Plus, I've learned so much from the folks on this list. I didn't even know about Kindle Boards when I started, even though I've been Indie publishing for years.  

A special shout out to everyone here who has provided guidance, support and nominations. I can't wait to see who is offered a contract next.
Thank you, everyone for your patience with a KB newbie.


----------



## Heather Hart

I'm not even thinking about nominations. As soon as a slot opens I go to the daily list and work my way down it. So far only Patti's book is coming my way. The stats are looking dismal.

Vince, if you've hexed me - I'll be coming for ya... and the bloody dog, lol


----------



## kespano

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Wewt a big thanks to all you guys who said you had Fallen Heart on your nominations, it's much appreciated. Into the last stretch now, it's been quite the journey. I'm nominating Girl In The Boston Box today as well as The Overstolz Code as I have two slots free but when those two free up I'll definitely be picking up Red Rabbit and The Infinity Bloom. Both of those are books I'm definitely looking forward to reading, Red Rabbit looks really intriguing and the prose in the sample of The Infinity Bloom is simply lovely.
> 
> In fact standards all around are extremely high on the whole in this round of Scout, especially from this board, we really have our sh**t together eh? XD


Thanks so much, Beck!  That means a lot to me. I haven't had a chance to read your excerpt yet, but your premise sounds intriguing. I have an open slot and will nominate you. Good luck!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Surprised today to find my Kindle Press book up for preorder on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EG5NGPA

I'd turned in my final edited copy a week ago yesterday, thinking it could take 2 weeks. Came home today to find several emails telling me the book was available for preorder--from Amazon and from friends (including one for my free copy, after my last minute self-nomination  )

Thanks again for folks here who gave me so much emotional (and/or nominational) support along the way, and know that I'll keep paying it forward with nominations of my own (Boston Box and Overstoltz and Red Rabbit in there now). Best of luck to all the Kboard writers!


----------



## klagodzki

Norman Prentiss said:


> Surprised today to find my Kindle Press book up for preorder on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EG5NGPA
> 
> I'd turned in my final edited copy a week ago yesterday, thinking it could take 2 weeks. Came home today to find several emails telling me the book was available for preorder--from Amazon and from friends (including one for my free copy, after my last minute self-nomination  )
> 
> Thanks again for folks here who gave me so much emotional (and/or nominational) support along the way, and know that I'll keep paying it forward with nominations of my own (Boston Box and Overstoltz and Red Rabbit in there now). Best of luck to all the Kboard writers!


Congrats!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Norman Prentiss said:


> Surprised today to find my Kindle Press book up for preorder on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EG5NGPA
> 
> I'd turned in my final edited copy a week ago yesterday, thinking it could take 2 weeks. Came home today to find several emails telling me the book was available for preorder--from Amazon and from friends (including one for my free copy, after my last minute self-nomination  )
> 
> Thanks again for folks here who gave me so much emotional (and/or nominational) support along the way, and know that I'll keep paying it forward with nominations of my own (Boston Box and Overstoltz and Red Rabbit in there now). Best of luck to all the Kboard writers!


WHOO!! Congratulations


----------



## TobyT

Norman Prentiss said:


> Surprised today to find my Kindle Press book up for preorder on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EG5NGPA
> 
> I'd turned in my final edited copy a week ago yesterday, thinking it could take 2 weeks. Came home today to find several emails telling me the book was available for preorder--from Amazon and from friends (including one for my free copy, after my last minute self-nomination  )
> 
> Thanks again for folks here who gave me so much emotional (and/or nominational) support along the way, and know that I'll keep paying it forward with nominations of my own (Boston Box and Overstoltz and Red Rabbit in there now). Best of luck to all the Kboard writers!


And already with three 5-star reviews! Awesome!


----------



## Heather Hart

London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Ugh, that sucks Heather. 😞


----------



## Chuck57

Heather Hart said:


> London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


I'm sorry to hear that, Heather.


----------



## nwdebster

Heather Hart said:


> London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


Sorry to hear that, because romance is my favorite genre. I'm interested in seeing what kind of promotional push the Scout program gives to authors. Good luck!


----------



## RMGauthier

Heather Hart said:


> London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


Sad news, but we look forward to seeing it published anyway. This should bring you some new readers for when you do publish, Heather. Good luck!


----------



## Heather Hart

Thanks all - I'm sad, but ya know, I'm a happy soul and I fight the battles ahead of me and don't worry too much about the impaled bodies in my wake -  pushing it out now on KDP


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Heather Hart said:



> Thanks all - I'm sad, but ya know, I'm a happy soul and I fight the battles ahead of me and don't worry too much about the impaled bodies in my wake - pushing it out now on KDP


London Lady sounded really interesting--sorry Scout didn't work out, but I'm wishing you a great audience for it on KDP!


----------



## klagodzki

Heather Hart said:


> London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


Crap.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I'm thinking about Wednesday. I have a Writers in the School gig on Wednesday and I'll be out the door at the crack of crow-pee to grab three buses worth of travel to teach a half a dozen classes full of Grade Seven students how to write and tell stories. I always love these gigs but I always come home tired. You haven't seen anything until you have seen one of my storytelling presentations. I tell about six or seven stories in a single hour, leaping about and speaking in the voices of the different characters and somehow managing to keep a room full of restless junior high students interested in what I am talking about. When you throw in the three bus rides to get there and the three bus rides home you are talking tired-time. I figure I'll be on the bus system about three hours tomorrow - so I probably won't get the list put out until tomorrow evening.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
3 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
4 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
4 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
4 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
6 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
9 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
13 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
16 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
16 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
16 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
18 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
24 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
24 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
25 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
25 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Found out I got a pass on mine too. Which is good though. Have a new cover waiting and gives me a chance for that once more over. 

Added the next two to my list as well. Good luck guys.


----------



## Heather Hart

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Found out I got a pass on mine too. Which is good though. Have a new cover waiting and gives me a chance for that once more over.
> 
> Added the next two to my list as well. Good luck guys.


Hugs - keep in touch - we can promote the ass off our books together


----------



## PattiLarsen

Heather Hart said:


> London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


So sorry to hear that, Heather. Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Found out I got a pass on mine too. Which is good though. Have a new cover waiting and gives me a chance for that once more over.
> 
> Added the next two to my list as well. Good luck guys.


Good luck, Danielle! Are you in love with your new cover?


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Heather Hart said:


> Hugs - keep in touch - we can promote the ass off our books together


You've helped me out so much on all of this Heather. I saw London Lady went live this morning. Hoping it's a great launch!



PattiLarsen said:


> Good luck, Danielle! Are you in love with your new cover?


It's better than the old one and shows my name clearer. Lol I think I need to start going down the Tony Stark path and put my name giant on everything I touched. Regardless, this book has been on my hard drive for too long. There's a lot more ideas that are waiting to take its place.


----------



## Chuck57

Danielle, I'm sorry to hear the news. Best of luck with your next steps.

My campaign is over. Will have to find things to do other than checking the Kindle Scout page now. I'll continue to work my way down the list, at least as far as CONTROL, to thank all of you who supported me during this endeavor. Lots of good reading there! Good luck to you all, and to me, too! It was great to have this board so I could have something to check other than my H/T status once in a while.

Final stats were 392 hours, 1812, 51/49. Not earth shattering, but solid. Now the book has to do the rest, I guess. I worked hard on it and could probably tinker forever.

I may write a summary about this experience for future Kindle Scouters with a few observations that could help someone, I hope. And to get some stuff out of my mind...

TTYL.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Heather Hart said:


> London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


~~~Goes into hiding~~~

Next time I submit to Kindle Scout, I'm not nominating myself.


----------



## klagodzki

Vincent-Morrone said:


> ~~~Goes into hiding~~~
> 
> Next time I submit to Kindle Scout, I'm not nominating myself.


Vincent - if you have me, dump me.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

klagodzki said:


> Vincent - if you have me, dump me.


Not yet. I was getting to you soon. I've got 2 slots open today.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Meanwhile, I've been spending time going through Torn Away, making it all pretty. I found this picture of a tear that I can insert into the book. I'm using it as a scene break. I've got an appointment with the formatter tomorrow, so it will be up soon. Trying to decide if I want to do a short presale period or not.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Meanwhile, I've been spending time going through Torn Away, making it all pretty. I found this picture of a tear that I can insert into the book. I'm using it as a scene break. I've got an appointment with the formatter tomorrow, so it will be up soon. Trying to decide if I want to do a short presale period or not.


Awesome!

Back to twiddling my thumbs...

Twiddle twiddle.


----------



## klagodzki

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Not yet. I was getting to you soon. I've got 2 slots open today.


Thanks! I'm not superstitious.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Heather & Danielle, sorry to hear the news. Try again and keep pushing. 

Stephen King says he pinned every rejection letter he received to his wall with a nail. "By the time I was fourteen," he continues, "the nail in my wall would no longer support the weight of the rejection slips impaled upon it. I replaced the nail with a spike and went on writing."


----------



## writerguyKen

Chuck57 said:


> Final stats were 392 hours, 1812, 51/49. Not earth shattering, but solid. Now the book has to do the rest, I guess. I worked hard on it and could probably tinker forever.
> 
> I may write a summary about this experience for future Kindle Scouters with a few observations that could help someone, I hope. And to get some stuff out of my mind...
> 
> TTYL.


Chuck, those seem like awesome stats. Basing this on nothing but instinct, I'd say the ratio number is amazing. I'm guessing that some books that spend the entire time Hot and Trending are there because the author's have generated most of the traffic. That 51% of your views are from people who went to KS on their own and were intrigued by your book, seems pretty great. Either way, keeping fingers crossed for you. Good luck!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Heather Hart said:


> Hugs - keep in touch - we can promote the ass off our books together


Don't forget to do Headtalker and Thunderclap campaigns so we can help with those asses.


----------



## RMGauthier

Chuck57 said:


> Danielle, I'm sorry to hear the news. Best of luck with your next steps.
> 
> My campaign is over. Will have to find things to do other than checking the Kindle Scout page now. I'll continue to work my way down the list, at least as far as CONTROL, to thank all of you who supported me during this endeavor. Lots of good reading there! Good luck to you all, and to me, too! It was great to have this board so I could have something to check other than my H/T status once in a while.
> 
> Final stats were 392 hours, 1812, 51/49. Not earth shattering, but solid. Now the book has to do the rest, I guess. I worked hard on it and could probably tinker forever.
> 
> I may write a summary about this experience for future Kindle Scouters with a few observations that could help someone, I hope. And to get some stuff out of my mind...
> 
> TTYL.


Thank you for sticking around long enough to support my novel.


Vincent-Morrone said:


> ~~~Goes into hiding~~~
> 
> Next time I submit to Kindle Scout, I'm not nominating myself.


I'm starting to feel like you, Vincent. Three more rejection emails this morning. 24 nominated and only one published... so far. Have my fingers crossed for the others.

Sad to hear the others who didn't get selected, make sure you let us know when your books are available. As Heather said, "we can promote the ass off our books together."

Love that statement Heather. Hugs back at you.

Edit:
I just got the email about your launch, Heather. Looks great. Picking up the book. Will tweet for you. Congrats & Good Luck!


----------



## Chuck57

writerguyKen said:


> Chuck, those seem like awesome stats. Basing this on nothing but instinct, I'd say the ratio number is amazing. I'm guessing that some books that spend the entire time Hot and Trending are there because the author's have generated most of the traffic. That 51% of your views are from people who went to KS on their own and were intrigued by your book, seems pretty great. Either way, keeping fingers crossed for you. Good luck!


Thanks, Ken! Words like this will help me sleep until "the" decision comes down!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Looks like this morning was a big day for hearing back about acceptance. I'd guess they release it in batches. I'm probably in one of the upcoming batches.

Yesterday I got news from a writing group that I wasn't accepted, and then when I got home I had a letter from Barnes and Noble small press division saying they decided NOT to stock one of my books...looks like right now rejection is about all I can expect lol. Now I guess I'm just waiting for my rejection notice from Kindle Scout.


----------



## kespano

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Found out I got a pass on mine too. Which is good though. Have a new cover waiting and gives me a chance for that once more over.
> 
> Added the next two to my list as well. Good luck guys.





Heather Hart said:


> London Lady was a pass. Ah well, onwards and upwards.


Sorry to hear that, Heather and Danielle. Sending many good thoughts your way for a successful launch of your books. I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## kespano

Norman Prentiss said:


> Surprised today to find my Kindle Press book up for preorder on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EG5NGPA
> 
> I'd turned in my final edited copy a week ago yesterday, thinking it could take 2 weeks. Came home today to find several emails telling me the book was available for preorder--from Amazon and from friends (including one for my free copy, after my last minute self-nomination  )
> 
> Thanks again for folks here who gave me so much emotional (and/or nominational) support along the way, and know that I'll keep paying it forward with nominations of my own (Boston Box and Overstoltz and Red Rabbit in there now). Best of luck to all the Kboard writers!


Congrats and much luck for your launch.  I love your cover, by the way.


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Looks like this morning was a big day for hearing back about acceptance. I'd guess they release it in batches. I'm probably in one of the upcoming batches.
> 
> Yesterday I got news from a writing group that I wasn't accepted, and then when I got home I had a letter from Barnes and Noble small press division saying they decided NOT to stock one of my books...looks like right now rejection is about all I can expect lol. Now I guess I'm just waiting for my rejection notice from Kindle Scout.


It ain't over till it's over.

You have determination. You'll get there.


----------



## kespano

lincolnjcole said:


> Looks like this morning was a big day for hearing back about acceptance. I'd guess they release it in batches. I'm probably in one of the upcoming batches.
> 
> Yesterday I got news from a writing group that I wasn't accepted, and then when I got home I had a letter from Barnes and Noble small press division saying they decided NOT to stock one of my books...looks like right now rejection is about all I can expect lol. Now I guess I'm just waiting for my rejection notice from Kindle Scout.


Hope you hear good news soon! I know waiting can be really tough.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

What do you guys think of the extended blurb for Torn Away.

1st PLACE WINNER OF THE SARATOGA RWA GREAT BEGINNINGS CONTEST

After being acquitted of the murder of his high school girlfriend, Drew fled his home town of Ember Falls and never looked back. With a past full of abuse at the hands of his father, and the shame of leaving his two sisters behind, Drew vowed to become a man who saved others.  

A decade later, he’s a decorated Marine and works for a private company to save and rescue those who need it when his sister, Kelli, reaches out to him. She’s left an abusive marriage and needs Drew to return home to help her and her young son, Cole. Only by the time Drew comes to aide, Kelli’s been murdered, and he’s the prime suspect for a corrupt town.  

All of Drew’s fears come flooding in as he returns to Ember Falls to care for Cole, and try to repair his broken relationship with his only other living sibling. But with help from two town cops, the site where Kelli’s body was found tells Drew there might be a serial killer in Ember Falls, and the entire Duncan family is next on his list. 

Drew must piece together a decade’s worth of secrets in time to save his family, or his nephew and sister will be the next victims of a killer no one even suspects.


----------



## TobyT

Just nominated "George Bailey Gets Saved in the End" by Ken O'Neill. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ULSUXBUT53IR


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

All those question marks are '.  Not sure why they're not translating.


----------



## PattiLarsen

TobyT said:


> Just nominated "George Bailey Gets Saved in the End" by Ken O'Neill. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ULSUXBUT53IR


Gotcha on my list, Toby--good luck with Red Rabbit!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Looks good to me Vincent. But blurb writing isn't my forte. I like how it ends with the whole life or death line that draws readers in.


----------



## writerguyKen

TobyT said:


> Just nominated "George Bailey Gets Saved in the End" by Ken O'Neill. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ULSUXBUT53IR


Thanks very much, Toby!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just filled two nom slots with:

No Reason to Hide, P.H. Turner
Red Rabbit, Toby Tate

Mark


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Found out I got a pass on mine too. Which is good though. Have a new cover waiting and gives me a chance for that once more over.
> 
> Added the next two to my list as well. Good luck guys.


Sorry to hear this, Danielle, but glad you're happy with your new cover and that you're moving forward!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

kespano said:


> Congrats and much luck for your launch.  I love your cover, by the way.


Thank you! The cover was done by Lynne Hansen Design, and she was GREAT to work with: http://lynnehansen.zenfolio.com/


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Vincent-Morrone said:


> What do you guys think of the extended blurb for Torn Away.
> 
> 1st PLACE WINNER OF THE SARATOGA RWA GREAT BEGINNINGS CONTEST
> 
> After being acquitted of the murder of his high school girlfriend, Drew fled his home town of Ember Falls and never looked back. With a past full of abuse at the hands of his father, and the shame of leaving his two sisters behind, Drew vowed to become a man who saved others.
> 
> A decade later, he's a decorated Marine and works for a private company to save and rescue those who need it when his sister, Kelli, reaches out to him. She's left an abusive marriage and needs Drew to return home to help her and her young son, Cole. Only by the time Drew comes to aide, Kelli's been murdered, and he's the prime suspect for a corrupt town.
> 
> All of Drew's fears come flooding in as he returns to Ember Falls to care for Cole, and try to repair his broken relationship with his only other living sibling. But with help from two town cops, the site where Kelli's body was found tells Drew there might be a serial killer in Ember Falls, and the entire Duncan family is next on his list.
> 
> Drew must piece together a decade's worth of secrets in time to save his family, or his nephew and sister will be the next victims of a killer no one even suspects.


This reads nicely, Vincent--really like the story.

The one part I'd tinker with would be the end of the second paragraph. My suggested edit: "Only by the time Drew comes to her aid, Kelli's been murdered, and the corrupt town considers him the prime suspect." (grammar note: "aide" is the person; "aid" is the verb form)


----------



## klagodzki

Vincent-Morrone said:


> What do you guys think of the extended blurb for Torn Away.
> 
> 1st PLACE WINNER OF THE SARATOGA RWA GREAT BEGINNINGS CONTEST
> 
> After being acquitted of the murder of his high school girlfriend, Drew fled his home town of Ember Falls and never looked back. With a past full of abuse at the hands of his father, and the shame of leaving his two sisters behind, Drew vowed to become a man who saved others.
> 
> A decade later, he's a decorated Marine and works for a private company to save and rescue those who need it when his sister, Kelli, reaches out to him. She's left an abusive marriage and needs Drew to return home to help her and her young son, Cole. Only by the time Drew comes to aide, Kelli's been murdered, and he's the prime suspect for a corrupt town.
> 
> All of Drew's fears come flooding in as he returns to Ember Falls to care for Cole, and try to repair his broken relationship with his only other living sibling. But with help from two town cops, the site where Kelli's body was found tells Drew there might be a serial killer in Ember Falls, and the entire Duncan family is next on his list.
> 
> Drew must piece together a decade's worth of secrets in time to save his family, or his nephew and sister will be the next victims of a killer no one even suspects.


Vincent - disclaimer: this is from a guy whose query letters have been declined by 40+ agents to-date. I really like the blurb, except the second sentence of the first paragraph. I think it would work better without it. The reader can deduce Drew's motivation from the background info. I hope that's helpful.


----------



## TobyT

Mark Wakely said:


> Just filled two nom slots with:
> 
> No Reason to Hide, P.H. Turner
> Red Rabbit, Toby Tate
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

lincolnjcole said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Back to twiddling my thumbs...
> 
> Twiddle twiddle.


Well, twiddle on over to Kindle Scout, where your selected book is on the home screen banner! Congratulations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Norman Prentiss said:


> Well, twiddle on over to Kindle Scout, where your selected book is on the home screen banner! Congratulations!


WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


Congrats! I'll be reading my copy and reviewing for sure!


----------



## kespano

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


Congrats, Lincoln! How exciting! Now go out and celebrate.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


YAY!! That's awesome!


----------



## lincolnjcole

kespano said:


> Congrats, Lincoln! How exciting! Now go out and celebrate.


I plan to! Probably not until this weekend (stupid work) but either way I'm excited. Updating my blog, website, etc, etc, lol!



Danielle Kazemi said:


> YAY!! That's awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


Congrats!! I have picked another winner!  Wasn't that super fast? When did you end?


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> Congrats!! I have picked another winner!  Wasn't that super fast? When did you end?


Friday the 13th was my last day. Technically saturday since it was midnight. Basically, it ended Friday and I heard back Tuesday.

I got to add my stats to the stats section:

http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> Friday the 13th was my last day. Technically saturday since it was midnight. Basically, it ended Friday and I heard back Tuesday.
> 
> I got to add my stats to the stats section:
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout


Congratulations!


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> Friday the 13th was my last day. Technically saturday since it was midnight. Basically, it ended Friday and I heard back Tuesday.
> 
> I got to add my stats to the stats section:
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout


Cool! Congratulations, Lincoln!

And a free book for me!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Chuck57 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!



klagodzki said:


> Cool! Congratulations, Lincoln!
> 
> And a free book for me!


Thanks! Yep, a free book for a lot of people! Hopefully comes with reviews


----------



## klagodzki

I had a spot and put a red rabbit in it.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Congratulations, Lincoln.


----------



## Mark Wakely

lincolnjcole said:


> Friday the 13th was my last day. Technically saturday since it was midnight. Basically, it ended Friday and I heard back Tuesday.
> 
> I got to add my stats to the stats section:
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout


Congratulations, and by the way, your website is most excellent. Saw that you used Squarespace, and assume you recommend it.

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Wakely said:


> Congratulations, and by the way, your website is most excellent. Saw that you used Squarespace, and assume you recommend it.
> 
> Mark


Thanks! I put a lot of work into maintaining the site, and I definitely recommend squarespace. And, that comes from a software developer who has built dozens of enterprise level websites using everything from html, css, jsp, jquery, vaadin, REST and SOAP, and a lot of prebuilt things like bootstrap. Squarespace lets you customize a lot of personal things while making it really easy to build the barebones and update.

Sounds like a commercial for the company, but the thing is they've been fantastic!



beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Yessss. I just scored an awesome free book. Really wanted to read that one (Raven's Peak). Congrats Lincoln but I knew you'd do it.


Thanks so much! Now it's scary that the book has to live up!

Update about the process: I got the email about noon (looks like they did a batch of 'no's too at about the same time) and so far all I've done is submit an updated book description (this time they give you 1,000 characters, so you can modify your original if you want) and updated manuscript. Now just waiting for what comes next!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


Yay you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Yay me!!! The curse is broken, someone I nominated got selected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Yay you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And Yay me!!! The curse is broken, someone I nominated got selected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hurray! I don't buy into curses much either.

That being said, I do carry a lucky rabbit's foot, keep a horseshoe on the wall, and knock on wood constantly. Just because I don't believe in it doesn't mean it doesn't work!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


WHOOOOO!!! YAY! Congratulations, Lincoln! So fantastic


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> WHOOOOO!!! YAY! Congratulations, Lincoln! So fantastic


Thanks! Have they gotten back to you about finishing up your book yet? I sent them an email but they haven't responded yet 

I guess I'm not very patient lol!


----------



## Mark Wakely

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! I put a lot of work into maintaining the site, and I definitely recommend squarespace. And, that comes from a software developer who has built dozens of enterprise level websites using everything from html, css, jsp, jquery, vaadin, REST and SOAP, and a lot of prebuilt things like bootstrap. Squarespace lets you customize a lot of personal things while making it really easy to build the barebones and update.
> 
> Sounds like a commercial for the company, but the thing is they've been fantastic!


Thanks for the information! Because you're in IT, I figured it had to be really good for you to be using it. I've been looking for a new platform for an author's website so I'll give Squarespace a closer look. My other thought was Wordpress, but with all the overwhelming plugin options and whatnot (not to mention it sure doesn't seem user friendly,) Squarespace could well be it.

Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Wakely said:


> Thanks for the information! Because you're in IT, I figured it had to be really good for you to be using it. I've been looking for a new platform for an author's website so I'll give Squarespace a closer look. My other thought was Wordpress, but with all the overwhelming plugin options and whatnot (not to mention it sure doesn't seem user friendly,) Squarespace could well be it.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Mark


Wordpress is awesome and has some truly fantastic tools...but, to me, it never really felt like hosting a website. It's really just hosting a pretty blog. Which is perfectly, fine, but I liked the idea of having a fully fleshed out website with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> Wordpress is awesome and has some truly fantastic tools...but, to me, it never really felt like hosting a website. It's really just hosting a pretty blog. Which is perfectly, fine, but I liked the idea of having a fully fleshed out website with all the bells and whistles.


I am using WordPress. I tried to force it to be a website option I wanted. I finally gave up and now have a blog with little other content. I will stay with it, but if I were to start over, I might consider using Weebly (my wife's site is with them) or Squarespace.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> I am using WordPress. I tried to force it to be a website option I wanted. I finally gave up and now have a blog with little other content. I will stay with it, but if I were to start over, I might consider using Weebly (my wife's site is with them) or Squarespace.


weebly is good too, I just haven't personally used them.


----------



## TobyT

klagodzki said:


> I had a spot and put a red rabbit in it.


Thanks so much, Karol - it's appreciated!


----------



## Mark Wakely

lincolnjcole said:


> weebly is good too, I just haven't personally used them.


I tried the free version of Weebly - which is actually a sort of "Weebly Lite"- with less than great results since several nice features of the paid version are turned off. Wix was the other website builder I might have considered, but your site looks awesome with Squarespace so I'll investigate it further.

Mark


----------



## Heather Hart

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOT WOOT! Hurray! I just got the email! Awesome! I'm super duper happy right now!


Never doubted you for a nano second!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! Have they gotten back to you about finishing up your book yet? I sent them an email but they haven't responded yet
> 
> I guess I'm not very patient lol!


Yes, I have timelines already, so you will too once you talk to the KPress folks


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Yes, I have timelines already, so you will too once you talk to the KPress folks


Awesome!



Heather Hart said:


> Never doubted you for a nano second!


Thanks!


----------



## rleerose

Congrats, Lincoln! I knew Raven's Peak would make the cut! Can't wait to read it. I'll be sure to leave a review!  Should I be concerned that I haven't heard yet? I only ended a day after you and you (or someone) said they sent out a batch of no's ... Anyway, sorry to hear about London Lady. I'll just have a buy a copy!


----------



## Mare

Congratulations Lincoln! Great news.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

A Huge congrats to Lincoln and Patti! And I'm so sorry to hear about London Lady and others who received a pass.

I've used Weebly to build a few sites, currently using it to build my own. It's very easy to use, and they offer lots of support if you need help with any aspect of building it. I think the design options/templates aren't as varied as Square Space, but it works for me.

And a huge thank you to all of the regular posters here. I don't post often, but I've found this board extremely helpful and informative. This whole Kindle Scout experience is a bit more stressful than I expected. This board has helped me endure it. I've got 12 days left and I'm not going to lie, feeling a little burnt out at this point!

Thanks again!

Jane

My campaign for The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


----------



## lincolnjcole

rleerose said:


> Congrats, Lincoln! I knew Raven's Peak would make the cut! Can't wait to read it. I'll be sure to leave a review!  Should I be concerned that I haven't heard yet? I only ended a day after you and you (or someone) said they sent out a batch of no's ... Anyway, sorry to hear about London Lady. I'll just have a buy a copy!


My guess is yours will be in the next batch (with a yes!) so maybe today or by Friday.


----------



## RMGauthier

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> A Huge congrats to Lincoln and Patti! And I'm so sorry to hear about London Lady and others who received a pass.
> 
> I've used Weebly to build a few sites, currently using it to build my own. It's very easy to use, and they offer lots of support if you need help with any aspect of building it. I think the design options/templates aren't as varied as Square Space, but it works for me.
> 
> And a huge thank you to all of the regular posters here. I don't post often, but I've found this board extremely helpful and informative. This whole Kindle Scout experience is a bit more stressful than I expected. This board has helped me endure it. I've got 12 days left and I'm not going to lie, feeling a little burnt out at this point!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Jane
> 
> My campaign for The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


Hey Jane, not sure your link is correct. When I click it takes me to my own campaign. It should look more like this https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PJZEACU1J2JP

That one is mine. A bunch of numbers at the end.


----------



## Chuck57

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> A Huge congrats to Lincoln and Patti! And I'm so sorry to hear about London Lady and others who received a pass.
> 
> I've used Weebly to build a few sites, currently using it to build my own. It's very easy to use, and they offer lots of support if you need help with any aspect of building it. I think the design options/templates aren't as varied as Square Space, but it works for me.
> 
> And a huge thank you to all of the regular posters here. I don't post often, but I've found this board extremely helpful and informative. This whole Kindle Scout experience is a bit more stressful than I expected. This board has helped me endure it. I've got 12 days left and I'm not going to lie, feeling a little burnt out at this point!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Jane
> 
> My campaign for The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


Your campaign appears to be going great! I'm a Bostonian. We should chat sometime!


----------



## geronl

That was cool news about Raven's Peak


----------



## lincolnjcole

geronl said:


> That was cool news about Raven's Peak


Thanks! I thought so too.


----------



## kespano

How many new books are typically added to KS each day? There seemed like a lot today, so I counted: 14! Or does that happen all the time?


----------



## writerguyKen

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> And a huge thank you to all of the regular posters here. I don't post often, but I've found this board extremely helpful and informative. This whole Kindle Scout experience is a bit more stressful than I expected. This board has helped me endure it. I've got 12 days left and I'm not going to lie, feeling a little burnt out at this point!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Jane
> 
> My campaign for The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


I'm feeling the burn out too! Your book sounds great, by the way. I look forward to reading it!


----------



## lincolnjcole

kespano said:


> How many new books are typically added to KS each day? There seemed like a lot today, so I counted: 14! Or does that happen all the time?


I think it is based on when people post. If 14 people posted their books two days ago and were approved, then 14 books are going live today. They don't seem to stagger it much, but rather let it go on its own.


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> How many new books are typically added to KS each day? There seemed like a lot today, so I counted: 14! Or does that happen all the time?


Wednesday always the biggest day. I guess because they seem not to launch on Monday and Tuesday. George Bailey launched on a Wednesday and was one of seventeen. Good times!


----------



## ChristineAnneLibbey

Just a quick reminder to everyone...

Please vote for my kindle scout book 'Nordic Nights'

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NX24XBS2G66V

What can I say? My book is awesome  Unfortunately in the preview you don't get to meet RJ, Dylan, and Trevor but...take it from me...they are pretty great guys. By the time I finished the book, they were real people...not characters. So you should nominate my novel so you can *hopefully* meet them for free.


----------



## kespano

writerguyKen said:


> Wednesday always the biggest day. I guess because they seem not to launch on Monday and Tuesday. George Bailey launched on a Wednesday and was one of seventeen. Good times!


Oh, wow. 17!


----------



## TobyT

RED RABBIT finally made the "Ending soon" list with two days left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH

Stats so far: 1,120 page views; 10 hours in H&T. Not great stats, but from what I've been reading, stats don't seem to matter, so I will remain naively optimistic as usual. All of my book sales on Amazon and elsewhere have seen a nice bump in sales, so I can't complain.


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> Oh, wow. 17!


The advantage of starting on Wednesday comes at the end. When they show Ending Soon and you have two days left, there are no one day or last day books ahead of you. So there's that.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Congrats and condolences, as they may apply.


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Chuck57 said:


> Final stats were 392 hours, 1812, 51/49. Not earth shattering, but solid. Now the book has to do the rest, I guess. I worked hard on it and could probably tinker forever.


Hey Chuck, I am right there with you. The Spirit Tree finished with almost the same numbers. Mine ended on May 16th, close to the same time. Good luck!

Congrats to those who were selected. For the others, don't give up! I continue to fill my nomination slots and check the page and my email like it's my job.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Jane Healey Unga and Christine Anne Libbey

Don't forget to add a Headtalker or Thunderclap campaign

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.25.html

ask if you need help


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

writerguyKen said:


> I'm feeling the burn out too! Your book sounds great, by the way. I look forward to reading it!


Thanks so much Ken, you made my day! And back at ya - I really enjoyed your excerpt!

And thank you Lloyd regarding Headtalker & Thunderclap. I will check those out later today.

Best -

Jane


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I'm back home from the school visit. Worked with seven junior high classes, teaching them all about storytelling and writing.

I'm pooped - but I still need to go out in a little bit and walk over to the local gas station to fill up my jerry can to get my lawn mower going. The veldt out back isn't going to mow itself.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
2 days left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
3 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
3 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
3 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
8 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
12 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
15 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
15 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
15 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
17 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
23 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
23 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
24 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
24 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## nwdebster

TobyT said:


> RED RABBIT finally made the "Ending soon" list with two days left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH
> 
> Stats so far: 1,120 page views; 10 hours in H&T. Not great stats, but from what I've been reading, stats don't seem to matter, so I will remain naively optimistic as usual. All of my book sales on Amazon and elsewhere have seen a nice bump in sales, so I can't complain.


I think you will be offered a contract. Let's see if I'm right. I'm not on the "ending soon" list, but expect to show up there tomorrow. It seems like those books get a bit of a lift at the end.


----------



## TobyT

nwdebster said:


> I think you will be offered a contract. Let's see if I'm right. I'm not on the "ending soon" list, but expect to show up there tomorrow. It seems like those books get a bit of a lift at the end.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Deb! I agree - most books seem to get a boost at the end. My Headtalker campaign kicks in on Friday, as well.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Steve Vernon said:


> *3 days left* *No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner*
> 3 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 3 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
> *5 days left* *No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner*


Just an FYI, you have No Reason to Hide listed 2x. The 1st one is the correct one.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Just an FYI, you have No Reason to Hide listed 2x. The 1st one is the correct one.


Thanks, Vincent. It's fixed now.


----------



## Chuck57

KathrynMHearst said:


> Hey Chuck, I am right there with you. The Spirit Tree finished with almost the same numbers. Mine ended on May 16th, close to the same time. Good luck!
> 
> Congrats to those who were selected. For the others, don't give up! I continue to fill my nomination slots and check the page and my email like it's my job.


Well, I've been thinking you're a strong contender, so I hope that bodes well for both of us! Good luck...


----------



## Meb Bryant

writerguyKen said:


> The advantage of starting on Wednesday comes at the end. When they show Ending Soon and you have two days left, there are no one day or last day books ahead of you. So there's that.


I'm looking forward to the end and I've still got 24 days left. lol After sending out nearly 100 personal emails and Facebooking and tweeting to the point of bothersome, I'm running out of ideas to promote THE PRICE OF NORMAL.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1S9H4OTIQ6H2Z


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

A question for those who have self published after not being selected. You can send the link through the amazon kindle scout thing, right? That's how it notifies everyone? I just got Torn Away ready and it's going to be available to preorder. I can send that, right?


----------



## Delaine Christine

Congrats Lincoln, excellent news!  Got my e-mail for a free copy to come soon.    And just think, you have all those wonderful titles for your many sequels already. 

So sorry for the rest who didn't make it.  Look forward to seeing posts for when they come available.

And, yes, Vincent.  That's all you should need to do.  Within  a few days or so of receiving your link, the people who nominated will get the notification.

On a side note, have a query somewhat related to KS.  Had a "fan" of my Blackthorne Saga ask me recently an interesting question.  They wanted to know if I'd consider publishing a "Christian" edition of each one of the books in my RavenCroft series.  Effectively meaning, maintain the story line itself but remove violent scenes, swearing, and any intimacy scenes that there might be which might offend them.  Depending on how this was done and how much was changed this could effectively make it a whole new book.  And it would need to be published under Delaine Christine, rather then Vortigern Black in order to avoid confusion of its genre.  Mind you, it seems a rather arduous and daunting task considering, but it occurred to me when I received the request that my "fans" of The Blackthorne Saga would be missing a large portion of the overall universal story if they choose not to read the RavenCroft series in its current form which I, of course, would understand.  The RavenCroft series is most definitely not Christian fiction.

First off, has anyone ever heard of an author even doing this?  

And if I were crazy enough to attempt it...  Re-writing large segments, new author name, new ISBN, potentially new title (maybe as needed?), new genre designation as a result, might Kindle Scout consider allowing it for submission since it would be an entirely different novel/genre at that point and, therefore, book?  

Or would this just be a bad idea all away around?  I must admit, I'm sort of leaning toward the latter. 

But as I'm writing this, my husband got up to get around for work and tells me one of his co-workers commented during break yesterday that they wished I'd published the RavenCroft series as Inspirational Christian fiction.  Oy, vey.  I find myself in a dilemma.  I would like to appease my fans but I also don't want to make the mistake of, I don't know any better way of saying this but, "plagiarizing" upon my own work?  Granted, I know one can't please everyone but... it occurs to me there is a way it could be done.  I'm just wondering if it would be considered bad form so I'm seeking council from the more "seasoned" authors here.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Delaine.

Has this person READ the Old Testament? Has this person read of the mass-killings of the Amalachites, the Canaanites, the Flood and Sodom and Gomorrah?

Has this person read The Book of Revelations?

Has this person read ANY apocalyptic Christian fiction?

Odds are this person is just using this as an excuse to not bother doing anything about your campaign.

***
Let me put it to you this way.

My wife ran a dance studio for about twenty years. Her students were ALWAYS saying things to her like - "If only you would run a workshop on this technique or that technique" - and THEN when she went to all the work to set up and schedule a workshop on whatever it was - the students who asked for it were generally too busy that day - or whatever excuse they could dream of.

I've been working as a cubicle dust bunny in the same Federal office for the last seven years. The week doesn't go by that somebody doesn't sidle up to me in the office and ask "You're a writer, right? What sort of things you write? I really ought to buy one of your books."

Odds are, they never get around to doing it.

Some people just like to hear words fall out of their mouths. My advice would be to thank your husband for showing an interest but that you would REALLY like to explore this particular direction that you are following.

People LOVE to give advice.

Doesn't mean you need to take it.


----------



## PattiLarsen

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Last day and the nerves are setting in now. Here's wishing good luck to everyone who finishes up around the same time as me. It's been quite the ride, I guess it's all in the hands of the Scout Gods now.


Best of luck today and enjoy your last hours  Try not to stress too much in the waiting!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Delaine Christine said:


> Congrats Lincoln, excellent news! Got my e-mail for a free copy to come soon.  And just think, you have all those wonderful titles for your many sequels already.
> 
> So sorry for the rest who didn't make it. Look forward to seeing posts for when they come available.
> 
> And, yes, Vincent. That's all you should need to do. Within a few days or so of receiving your link, the people who nominated will get the notification.
> 
> On a side note, have a query somewhat related to KS. Had a "fan" of my Blackthorne Saga ask me recently an interesting question. They wanted to know if I'd consider publishing a "Christian" edition of each one of the books in my RavenCroft series. Effectively meaning, maintain the story line itself but remove violent scenes, swearing, and any intimacy scenes that there might be which might offend them. Depending on how this was done and how much was changed this could effectively make it a whole new book. And it would need to be published under Delaine Christine, rather then Vortigern Black in order to avoid confusion of its genre. Mind you, it seems a rather arduous and daunting task considering, but it occurred to me when I received the request that my "fans" of The Blackthorne Saga would be missing a large portion of the overall universal story if they choose not to read the RavenCroft series in its current form which I, of course, would understand. The RavenCroft series is most definitely not Christian fiction.
> 
> First off, has anyone ever heard of an author even doing this?
> 
> And if I were crazy enough to attempt it... Re-writing large segments, new author name, new ISBN, potentially new title (maybe as needed?), new genre designation as a result, might Kindle Scout consider allowing it for submission since it would be an entirely different novel/genre at that point and, therefore, book?
> 
> Or would this just be a bad idea all away around? I must admit, I'm sort of leaning toward the latter.
> 
> But as I'm writing this, my husband got up to get around for work and tells me one of his co-workers commented during break yesterday that they wished I'd published the RavenCroft series as Inspirational Christian fiction. Oy, vey. I find myself in a dilemma. I would like to appease my fans but I also don't want to make the mistake of, I don't know any better way of saying this but, "plagiarizing" upon my own work? Granted, I know one can't please everyone but... it occurs to me there is a way it could be done. I'm just wondering if it would be considered bad form so I'm seeking council from the more "seasoned" authors here.


I'm going to take the opposite view of Steve in this one.

If you have a large Christian fiction following, it makes sense to capitalize on that following. I don't know about Scout, but if you're comfortable rereleasing the product under new names (I'd be sure to alert present readers, however, this is a rewrite of a story they know already), do it. I have a friend who writes romance who releases two versions--one clean and one spicy. Not the same thing, b/c she doesn't have to do a full rewrite... thing is, if you've found a market, you might want to focus on that market for a bit to build up your fans--as long as you enjoy that market, mind you.

Because, ultimately, it comes down to the fun. If you're not having a good time, why are you doing this? While I know writing what they want feels odd, if it's fun for you and feels like something you might enjoy, give it a go. What's the worst that can happen? You thump out a bit of an outline and realize it's not going to work. Or realize it's an entirely different story and HEY cool! You now have a brand new series to work on. OR you find it will work after all, won't take as much time as you thought, might make you some coin and you're excited about it all over again... happy writing!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well - I could see the thought of releasing a second version of a novel under a pen name as being a viable possibility - but where you're just trying to find your own path to start with, Delaine, I still think you might want to continue doing your own thing.

What Patti says is dead right. Patti sells a whole lot more books than I do.


BUT...

I'm not all that certain that this one woman that your husband talked to is all that much of a trustworthy source of good marketing information.

***********

Case in point - my wife mentioned over breakfast that the mother of a friend of ours had tried to read Kelpie Dreams but got all bent out of shape because she decided that I was writing about the Devil.

Now my memory is just a little fallible these days, but I really do NOT remember writing about the DEVIL in Kelpie Dreams.

I swear to God, I really don't remember.

(oh shoot, was that a sin?)

In any case, while the two of us chuckled over that she reminded me that the mother in question (our friend's mother) was a VERY earnest member of a sect that does not believe in blood transfusions, or celebrating Christmas but does believe in knocking door-to-door peddling religious magazines.

So I took that as a sign and I think that I will continue to advise Delaine to use her deaf ear.



********

Still, all kidding aside, the market for Christian fiction is DEFINITELY a big deep potential-lucrative fishing hole.

I've had bad experiences with my Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp series, so upon reflection I am a little bit biased.

I'd like to hear some more on this from Patti and Delaine and some of you other folks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm baggy-eyed today - but I only have a short shift to work and then I get tomorrow and Saturday off. I have about a billion obligations to see to in these next couple of days and the hounds of personal debt having been baying at our door for the last couple of months. Life is good if you don't weaken.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Fallen Heart by Beck Robertson
1 day left Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
2 days left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
2 days left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
2 days left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
7 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
11 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
14 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
14 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
14 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
16 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
21 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
22 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
22 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
23 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
23 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
23 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## geronl

"Yesterday's Prince" sounds cool


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Okey dokey.

Torn Away is now available for preorder.

https://www.amazon.com/Torn-Away-Book-1-ebook/dp/B01FVCESEU?ie=UTF8&qid=1463631498&ref_=la_B00HPIE1SC_1_7&s=books&sr=1-7


----------



## Delaine Christine

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Okey dokey.
> 
> Torn Away is now available for preorder.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Torn-Away-Book-1-ebook/dp/B01FVCESEU?ie=UTF8&qid=1463631498&ref_=la_B00HPIE1SC_1_7&s=books&sr=1-7


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Okey dokey.
> 
> Torn Away is now available for preorder.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Torn-Away-Book-1-ebook/dp/B01FVCESEU?ie=UTF8&qid=1463631498&ref_=la_B00HPIE1SC_1_7&s=books&sr=1-7


Awesome! best of luck with it!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Well - I could see the thought of releasing a second version of a novel under a pen name as being a viable possibility - but where you're just trying to find your own path to start with, Delaine, I still think you might want to continue doing your own thing.
> 
> What Patti says is dead right. Patti sells a whole lot more books than I do.
> 
> 
> BUT...
> I'm not all that certain that this one woman that your husband talked to is all that much of a trustworthy source of good marketing information.
> ***********
> Case in point - my wife mentioned over breakfast that the mother of a friend of ours had tried to read Kelpie Dreams but got all bent out of shape because she decided that I was writing about the Devil.
> 
> Now my memory is just a little fallible these days, but I really do NOT remember writing about the DEVIL in Kelpie Dreams.
> I swear to God, I really don't remember.
> (oh shoot, was that a sin?)
> 
> In any case, while the two of us chuckled over that she reminded me that the mother in question (our friend's mother) was a VERY earnest member of a sect that does not believe in blood transfusions, or celebrating Christmas but does believe in knocking door-to-door peddling religious magazines.
> So I took that as a sign and I think that I will continue to advise Delaine to use her deaf ear.
> 
> ********
> Still, all kidding aside, the market for Christian fiction is DEFINITELY a big deep potential-lucrative fishing hole.
> I've had bad experiences with my Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp series, so upon reflection I am a little bit biased.
> 
> I'd like to hear some more on this from Patti and Delaine and some of you other folks.


LOL, ah, Steve you always manage to make me laugh out loud .

All very thought provoking advise from both Steve and Patti. I find myself agreeing with you both, so I must admit I am divided a bit on this subject of mine. My Blackthorne series has been around longer, and therefore, has more of a following than the RavenCroft since it just started as of December 2015. I am comfortable writing in both genre's (to an extent) but admittedly probably more so with the Christian series (lol, sort of). That said, of the 38 books currently planned (spin-offs or otherwise), there will only be nine total of the RavenCroft's and once those are complete everything else from then on would be deemed Christian fiction. So, I suppose that would be more my area or niche.

The thing you all might need to know in order to help advise on this, is that the two series will eventually link up around book nine of each series. Sort of a "torn between two world's" kind of thing where both perspectives, Christian and non, will be relayed within because...well, the two family's are related. One brother raised in faith, one without, hence a bit of a parallel within the two series. Blackthorne family is mentioned periodically throughout the RavenCroft series but not vise versa because the Blackthorne's are unaware of the RavenCroft's existance.

And yes, I am aware I am liable tick off readers when the two series diverge.

Okay, so knowing this, would it possibly make sense to create a "Christian edition" of the RavenCroft's since a majority of my following will likely be the Christian community? And do as Patti mentioned her friend did, publish both versions of a book at the same time, stipulating which is which of course.

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Where KS is concerned though, would it be wise to not attempt submitting "Christian" versions of those which have already been released and just attempt to market them on my own? That way I avoid any potential issue with them already having been previously published in another form? That is, if I attempt to do this. LOL, It would rack up my planned future book count to 47. Sheesh!


----------



## Delaine Christine

geronl said:


> "Yesterday's Prince" sounds cool


Just read through this one. I agree, it looks interesting. My board is full at the moment but I will definitely be selecting it once a couple fall off.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Vincent-Morrone said:


> A question for those who have self published after not being selected. You can send the link through the amazon kindle scout thing, right? That's how it notifies everyone? I just got Torn Away ready and it's going to be available to preorder. I can send that, right?


Yes. You'll find the link on the bottom right of your KS campaign management page. I think mine went through within two days of when I clicked the button--might have been sooner. I liked staggering it a couple of days after my actual launch, to see how many of my nominators might buy it. My launch week I sold about 80 copies, and about 30 of them were attributable to the publication of that link. (I'm operating off of memory here, not my actual statistics, in case the data doesn't match.)


----------



## editorjmv

Delaine Christine said:


> On a side note, have a query somewhat related to KS. Had a "fan" of my Blackthorne Saga ask me recently an interesting question. They wanted to know if I'd consider publishing a "Christian" edition of each one of the books in my RavenCroft series. Effectively meaning, maintain the story line itself but remove violent scenes, swearing, and any intimacy scenes that there might be which might offend them. Depending on how this was done and how much was changed this could effectively make it a whole new book. And it would need to be published under Delaine Christine, rather then Vortigern Black in order to avoid confusion of its genre. Mind you, it seems a rather arduous and daunting task considering, but it occurred to me when I received the request that my "fans" of The Blackthorne Saga would be missing a large portion of the overall universal story if they choose not to read the RavenCroft series in its current form which I, of course, would understand. The RavenCroft series is most definitely not Christian fiction.
> 
> First off, has anyone ever heard of an author even doing this?
> 
> And if I were crazy enough to attempt it... Re-writing large segments, new author name, new ISBN, potentially new title (maybe as needed?), new genre designation as a result, might Kindle Scout consider allowing it for submission since it would be an entirely different novel/genre at that point and, therefore, book?
> 
> Or would this just be a bad idea all away around? I must admit, I'm sort of leaning toward the latter.


Delaine, I'm with Steve on this.

First of all, he's right that people will SAY that they will purchase your books, but then they don't.

I would recommend that you not write another edition of this novel until and unless you received enough preorders to make it viable. If people ask, just say, "I'm keeping a list of interested readers and I'll add you to the list. If I get enough interest, and those who are interested prepay, then I will do it."

Otherwise, just keep your book as it is, and don't publish another edition. You really can't customize each book for every taste, and you can't please everyone.

Joan


----------



## TobyT

RED RABBIT got twice the views of the previous day when it moved into the "Ending soon" category yesterday. But STILL no H&T. Go figure. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Z4U8ZESJ4LH


----------



## PattiLarsen

Delaine Christine said:


> LOL, ah, Steve you always manage to make me laugh out loud .
> 
> All very thought provoking advise from both Steve and Patti. I find myself agreeing with you both, so I must admit I am divided a bit on this subject of mine. My Blackthorne series has been around longer, and therefore, has more of a following than the RavenCroft since it just started as of December 2015. I am comfortable writing in both genre's (to an extent) but admittedly probably more so with the Christian series (lol, sort of). That said, of the 38 books currently planned (spin-offs or otherwise), there will only be nine total of the RavenCroft's and once those are complete everything else from then on would be deemed Christian fiction. So, I suppose that would be more my area or niche.
> 
> The thing you all might need to know in order to help advise on this, is that the two series will eventually link up around book nine of each series. Sort of a "torn between two world's" kind of thing where both perspectives, Christian and non, will be relayed within because...well, the two family's are related. One brother raised in faith, one without, hence a bit of a parallel within the two series. Blackthorne family is mentioned periodically throughout the RavenCroft series but not vise versa because the Blackthorne's are unaware of the RavenCroft's existance.
> 
> And yes, I am aware I am liable tick off readers when the two series diverge.
> 
> Okay, so knowing this, would it possibly make sense to create a "Christian edition" of the RavenCroft's since a majority of my following will likely be the Christian community? And do as Patti mentioned her friend did, publish both versions of a book at the same time, stipulating which is which of course.
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> Where KS is concerned though, would it be wise to not attempt submitting "Christian" versions of those which have already been released and just attempt to market them on my own? That way I avoid any potential issue with them already having been previously published in another form? That is, if I attempt to do this. LOL, It would rack up my planned future book count to 47. Sheesh!


This is only speculation at this point, but if your major market is Christian fiction and that's what's paying... I'm not saying write them in that market if you feel you shouldn't. But you wouldn't ask if it wasn't something you're already considering, correct? Had been probably, if the two series are to collide and then play nicely together when your fan bases finally come together.

BUT. This is a totally personal choice. One you need to make for you, not just for the market. Balance, yes? It's all about balance. I love that the books I write make me money, but I also love I get to decide what I write and when. Still, if a certain series is paying better than another and the readers are asking for more, that series gets my attention. It's a simple mix of economics and art. Yes, if it's one person mentioning it, maybe it holds no weight. And second guessing your choices on the word of others is one thing. Making smart business decisions based on your talent, your writing desires AND the market... that's another kettle of well-cooked fish.

I think if you honestly sat down and asked yourself what YOU want to you, you'd have your answer.  Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> This is only speculation at this point, but if your major market is Christian fiction and that's what's paying... I'm not saying write them in that market if you feel you shouldn't. But you wouldn't ask if it wasn't something you're already considering, correct? Had been probably, if the two series are to collide and then play nicely together when your fan bases finally come together.
> 
> BUT. This is a totally personal choice. One you need to make for you, not just for the market. Balance, yes? It's all about balance. I love that the books I write make me money, but I also love I get to decide what I write and when. Still, if a certain series is paying better than another and the readers are asking for more, that series gets my attention. It's a simple mix of economics and art. Yes, if it's one person mentioning it, maybe it holds no weight. And second guessing your choices on the word of others is one thing. Making smart business decisions based on your talent, your writing desires AND the market... that's another kettle of well-cooked fish.
> 
> I think if you honestly sat down and asked yourself what YOU want to you, you'd have your answer.  Good luck with whatever you decide!


I agree. Write what you want to write, and if you want to do a modified version, then that's fine. But don't feel like you have to.

Just ask yourself what YOU want and do that.


----------



## Delaine Christine

PattiLarsen said:


> This is only speculation at this point, but if your major market is Christian fiction and that's what's paying... I'm not saying write them in that market if you feel you shouldn't. But you wouldn't ask if it wasn't something you're already considering, correct? Had been probably, if the two series are to collide and then play nicely together when your fan bases finally come together.
> 
> BUT. This is a totally personal choice. One you need to make for you, not just for the market. Balance, yes? It's all about balance. I love that the books I write make me money, but I also love I get to decide what I write and when. Still, if a certain series is paying better than another and the readers are asking for more, that series gets my attention. It's a simple mix of economics and art. Yes, if it's one person mentioning it, maybe it holds no weight. And second guessing your choices on the word of others is one thing. Making smart business decisions based on your talent, your writing desires AND the market... that's another kettle of well-cooked fish.
> 
> I think if you honestly sat down and asked yourself what YOU want to you, you'd have your answer.  Good luck with whatever you decide!


Well, I hadn't been considering it till the idea was prompted in my head. LOL That's part of my problem.  
I got the notion to write a fictional novel two years ago, based loosely off the experiences of my life and it turned into The Beginning, which shortly after turned into The Blackthorne Saga. Then very quickly turned into spin-off series ideas, ie RavenCroft Series, etc.   

My friend Rosemary says I'm _too_ prolific.  (Mind you, I'm not saying its all good writing, it's just a LOT because I'm capable of writing fast.) And yet lately, my mind can't seem to catch up with my hands. It's becoming a real issue. So a few days ago when the fan made the request I pondered the notion for about an hour then began writing an idea that came to mind on how to go about doing it, if I were to do it. Then I read it aloud to my Writer's group.

Big mistake. Why? Because they *loved* the different take. They went nuts because I have Vortigern Black "narrating" the story. But upon coming home (you know, after the after-glow of big-headedness had disappeared over their numerous pats on the back) I began to wonder whether it would be bad form to do so. So I began second guessing myself.  Then my husband got up for work and made mention of the second inquiry and proceeded to state he'd walked in on people in the break room talking about my series. He said it was really surreal because he hadn't mentioned to anyone at his work that I am the author of it till then. Always before it was one of those, "hey, I have this friend..." deals.

I have people avidly requesting more of my Blackthorne Series. They've been waiting since Oct 2015 when book three came out. I'm still waiting on another ride-along with the local Sheriff's Dept. and "shadowing" the local Prosecuting Attorney again (set for June on both) in order to be able to complete my research and finish book four. For argument sake, were I to do this in the end, this would allow for those fans something to read till book four is done. And it would give them a side of the story they might not have gotten otherwise because of its original genre placement.

I know I probably sound like I've made up my mind but I really haven't yet.  I can still go either way and I know in the end its up to me. But can anyone think of further reasons to, or not to, do this which may not have been mentioned yet? I want to be sure I am making an informed decision on the matter, and yet I also don't want the discussion on this board to become an all me kind of thing. There are lots of other people on here with other comments, queries, issues, etc.

And in a way, Lincoln, I do want to write it cause it would show a different side of my personality. It's more fun, even a bit edgy. And it would give fans more to read. But I also don't want to get too side tracked on my current stuff. Oy, vey. Dilemma's. LOL Thanks to all so far on your advice. You've been great!


----------



## Delaine Christine

editorjmv said:


> Delaine, I'm with Steve on this.
> 
> First of all, he's right that people will SAY that they will purchase your books, but then they don't.
> 
> I would recommend that you not write another edition of this novel until and unless you received enough preorders to make it viable. If people ask, just say, "I'm keeping a list of interested readers and I'll add you to the list. If I get enough interest, and those who are interested prepay, then I will do it."
> 
> Otherwise, just keep your book as it is, and don't publish another edition. You really can't customize each book for every taste, and you can't please everyone.
> 
> Joan


Ah, yes. All valid points. Hhhhmmm.


----------



## Meb Bryant

I just voted for 2 of the campaigns about to expire. Makes me nervous! Good luck.


----------



## normatoering

I'm a newbie on this site--joined minutes ago.  My novel, Corporate Gypsy Girls, is up for nominations on Kindle Scout.  I'm about one week into the thirty-day blitz and I've run out of ammunition.    

I was delighted my novel was selected for the Scout program but certainly did not expect all the stress and pressure that is involved in trying to obtain page reads and nominations.  I'm devouring the information found here and appreciate all feedback, page reads, and nominations if you're so inclined.  

A thousand thanks for this board!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

normatoering said:


> I'm a newbie on this site--joined minutes ago. My novel, Corporate Gypsy Girls, is up for nominations on Kindle Scout. I'm about one week into the thirty-day blitz and I've run out of ammunition.
> 
> I was delighted my novel was selected for the Scout program but certainly did not expect all the stress and pressure that is involved in trying to obtain page reads and nominations. I'm devouring the information found here and appreciate all feedback, page reads, and nominations if you're so inclined.
> 
> A thousand thanks for this board!


Welcome aboard. 

I presume this is the one?
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=Corporate+Gypsy+Girls

Steve can add it to the list.

And you have time to do a couple of ten day Headtalkers campaigns. Add it to to list and we can help.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0


----------



## Delaine Christine

normatoering said:


> I'm a newbie on this site--joined minutes ago. My novel, Corporate Gypsy Girls, is up for nominations on Kindle Scout. I'm about one week into the thirty-day blitz and I've run out of ammunition.
> 
> I was delighted my novel was selected for the Scout program but certainly did not expect all the stress and pressure that is involved in trying to obtain page reads and nominations. I'm devouring the information found here and appreciate all feedback, page reads, and nominations if you're so inclined.
> 
> A thousand thanks for this board!


Welcome aboard Kboard!


----------



## PattiLarsen

On a side note, I just finished the first sequel to Eve's Eternal Daughter series and I'm PUMPED. Big marketing plans for what's coming next. So excited, I can barely type. No, wait, that's the #mushywriterbrain kicking in  Have a great night, gang!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine - there is NO such thing as "too prolific" in this indie writer's game. I just WISH I was more prolific, but I keep getting side-tracked these days.


----------



## Delaine Christine

PattiLarsen said:


> On a side note, I just finished the first sequel to Eve's Eternal Daughter series and I'm PUMPED. Big marketing plans for what's coming next. So excited, I can barely type. No, wait, that's the #mushywriterbrain kicking in  Have a great night, gang!


That's awesome news, Patti! You should be pumped. 



 Steve Vernon said:


> Delaine - there is NO such thing as "too prolific" in this indie writer's game. I just WISH I was more prolific, but I keep getting side-tracked these days.


LOL, I know, right? The first time I heard this I wasn't even sure what they meant. At the time I was unfamiliar with the term. It was one of those rare words I hadn't heard used. Most recently though, when I was told this again, I couldn't help but wonder how being prolific could be a bad thing.


----------



## Meb Bryant

[quote author=I was delighted my novel was selected for the Scout program but certainly did not expect all the stress and pressure that is involved in trying to obtain page reads and nominations. I'm devouring the information found here and appreciate all feedback, page reads, and nominations if you're so inclined.

A thousand thanks for this board!
[/quote]

I definitely know what you mean. Right after I got the approval from Kindle Scout, I went into Suoer Motivation mode. Burned out on the 5th day. Got a good night's sleep and started in again. Feel free to drop by my KS link.

Thanks, Meb

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1S9H4OTIQ6H2Z


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it's Friday and the weekend is begun for me. I have today and tomorrow off and then back to work on Sunday. I work Monday as well - even though it is a holiday for most folks here in the Maritimes. For me, it's just another work day, although I get time and half.

There is a silver lining to every What-The-Freak moment life throws in your direction.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
1 day left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
1 day left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
1 day left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
6 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
10 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
13 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
13 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
13 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
15 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
20 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
21 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
21 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
22 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
22 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
22 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

PS: Hey, Heather - "Yesterday's Prince" sounds like fun! Good luck on your last few days of campaigning!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn

Also gave you a shout-out on the Absolute Write forum to boost your post there in the Announcement section to the top for better visibility.  Should help.

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so it's Friday and the weekend is begun for me. I have today and tomorrow off and then back to work on Sunday. I work Monday as well - even though it is a holiday for most folks here in the Maritimes. For me, it's just another work day, although I get time and half.
> 
> There is a silver lining to every What-The-Freak moment life throws in your direction.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 1 day left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 1 day left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 1 day left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
> 6 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 10 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 13 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 13 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 13 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 15 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 20 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 21 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 21 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 22 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 22 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 22 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> PS: Hey, Heather - "Yesterday's Prince" sounds like fun! Good luck on your last few days of campaigning!


Got the top 3 on the list!

For follow-up, I was contacted that in about 3 weeks I'll get editing suggestions back from KS. Right now I'm just waiting for a few more things from them to move things along.


----------



## writerguyKen

I'm here bringing you this morning's edition of Desperate Writer Moments.

On Tuesday I was feeling like it was so much more fun being Hot and Trending (I know, I know, it's not all about H&T)!

Anyway, I was trolling around on Twitter and I came upon Book Bear @BookBearTweets  A variety of services were advertised, editing, blog tours, advertising.  The Book Bear has 185,000 followers and for $10 the Bear will send out a tweet on your behalf.

And I thought, well you're desperate, what's ten bucks?

I filled out the form, paid the $10 and set up my Wednesday tweet.

Wednesday came and went. No tweet.

Thursday morning, I sent a really nice email. "I know how things get lost in cyberspace, etc. I attached screenshots of my form and receipt of payment. Five hours later, no reply.  Meanwhile, tests are going out from the Bear.  So I tweet the Bear. Still nice. Still acting like this is somehow all my fault.  No reply to tweet.

A few hours later I send an equally nice direct message through Twitter. Nada.

This morning the Bear has begun tweeting, but not about me. I should mention I did check my credit card statement. The Bear has managed to find the time to process my credit card payment. At least the Bear has his or her priorities straight.

Buyer beware. At least it only cost me ten dollars.


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> I'm here bringing you this morning's edition of Desperate Writer Moments.
> 
> On Tuesday I was feeling like it was so much more fun being Hot and Trending (I know, I know, it's not all about H&T)!
> 
> Anyway, I was trolling around on Twitter and I came upon Book Bear @BookBearTweets A variety of services were advertised, editing, blog tours, advertising. The Book Bear has 185,000 followers and for $10 the Bear will send out a tweet on your behalf.
> 
> And I thought, well you're desperate, what's ten bucks?
> 
> I filled out the form, paid the $10 and set up my Wednesday tweet.
> 
> Wednesday came and went. No tweet.
> 
> Thursday morning, I sent a really nice email. "I know how things get lost in cyberspace, etc. I attached screenshots of my form and receipt of payment. Five hours later, no reply. Meanwhile, tests are going out from the Bear. So I tweet the Bear. Still nice. Still acting like this is somehow all my fault. No reply to tweet.
> 
> A few hours later I send an equally nice direct message through Twitter. Nada.
> 
> This morning the Bear has begun tweeting, but not about me. I should mention I did check my credit card statement. The Bear has managed to find the time to process my credit card payment. At least the Bear has his or her priorities straight.
> 
> Buyer beware. At least it only cost me ten dollars.


I would avoid tweet services if I were you. It works for a few genres, but in general working hard for tweets doesn't generate a lot of return on investment. headtalker is more worthwhile, and you can get upwards of 1,000,000 tweeters from that. Not only that, but there is a market in headtalker where you can find people with a lot of followers and pay them directly to attach to your campaign. That means they send out your campaign to their 50-80k people for about 2 dollars, which I would think is a better way to guarantee a tweet to a lot of people than using a service that might or might not work.

But, again, a lot of people follow thousands of people and don't even pay attention to tweets. I think, in general, twitter is like a million voices screaming into the void. Even with a million followers getting a tweet blast from heatalker, you might only get one or two sales, or even none.

Email newsletters tend to work better, but even they are slipping in overall value. I think Amazon forcing a lot of the free ones to shut down or consolidate is going to help things.


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> I would avoid tweet services if I were you. It works for a few genres, but in general working hard for tweets doesn't generate a lot of return on investment. headtalker is more worthwhile, and you can get upwards of 1,000,000 tweeters from that. Not only that, but there is a market in headtalker where you can find people with a lot of followers and pay them directly to attach to your campaign. That means they send out your campaign to their 50-80k people for about 2 dollars, which I would think is a better way to guarantee a tweet to a lot of people than using a service that might or might not work.
> 
> But, again, a lot of people follow thousands of people and don't even pay attention to tweets. I think, in general, twitter is like a million voices screaming into the void. Even with a million followers getting a tweet blast from heatalker, you might only get one or two sales, or even none.
> 
> Email newsletters tend to work better, but even they are slipping in overall value. I think Amazon forcing a lot of the free ones to shut down or consolidate is going to help things.


Thanks, Lincoln. Yes I'm done with that. Even as I was doing it, I thought it was a bad idea. I didn't however think it was going to be an actual scam!. Oh well, I have a head talker in place. And aside from that I'm leaving everything else up to the Gods!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

I just enjoyed reading around in the expiring campaigns and nominating some folks from this list.   Usually I nominate things I really want to read, but sometimes I reach out a bit to genres I'm not as "into" because I want to support quality books even if they're not my favorite sorts - and maybe I can expand my taste a bit!


----------



## Chuck57

Meanwhile, back in the waiting area, life is kinda uneventful.


----------



## TobyT

writerguyKen said:


> I'm here bringing you this morning's edition of Desperate Writer Moments.
> 
> On Tuesday I was feeling like it was so much more fun being Hot and Trending (I know, I know, it's not all about H&T)!
> 
> Anyway, I was trolling around on Twitter and I came upon Book Bear @BookBearTweets A variety of services were advertised, editing, blog tours, advertising. The Book Bear has 185,000 followers and for $10 the Bear will send out a tweet on your behalf.
> 
> And I thought, well you're desperate, what's ten bucks?
> 
> I filled out the form, paid the $10 and set up my Wednesday tweet.
> 
> Wednesday came and went. No tweet.
> 
> Thursday morning, I sent a really nice email. "I know how things get lost in cyberspace, etc. I attached screenshots of my form and receipt of payment. Five hours later, no reply. Meanwhile, tests are going out from the Bear. So I tweet the Bear. Still nice. Still acting like this is somehow all my fault. No reply to tweet.
> 
> A few hours later I send an equally nice direct message through Twitter. Nada.
> 
> This morning the Bear has begun tweeting, but not about me. I should mention I did check my credit card statement. The Bear has managed to find the time to process my credit card payment. At least the Bear has his or her priorities straight.
> 
> Buyer beware. At least it only cost me ten dollars.


Sorry to hear that, Ken. I wouldn't sweat it. Your book will make it through. On a positive note, RED RABBIT finally made H&T on the last day


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ken. I wouldn't sweat it. Your book will make it through. On a positive note, RED RABBIT finally made H&T on the last day


Woot congrats! It's on my list!


----------



## writerguyKen

TobyT said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ken. I wouldn't sweat it. Your book will make it through. On a positive note, RED RABBIT finally made H&T on the last day


Thanks for the pep talk! And great to hear your book is where it belongs!!


----------



## writerguyKen

Chuck57 said:


> Meanwhile, back in the waiting area, life is kinda uneventful.


Fingers crossed for you. Remember to breathe.


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot congrats! It's on my list!





writerguyKen said:


> Thanks for the pep talk! And great to hear your book is where it belongs!!


Thanks guys - both of your books are/were on my list, too.


----------



## nwdebster

normatoering said:


> I'm a newbie on this site--joined minutes ago. My novel, Corporate Gypsy Girls, is up for nominations on Kindle Scout. I'm about one week into the thirty-day blitz and I've run out of ammunition.
> 
> I was delighted my novel was selected for the Scout program but certainly did not expect all the stress and pressure that is involved in trying to obtain page reads and nominations. I'm devouring the information found here and appreciate all feedback, page reads, and nominations if you're so inclined.
> 
> A thousand thanks for this board!


Slow and steady keeps you a bit sane. There is some fantastic advice on this list, great people. My campaign ends tomorrow and I'm happy with the results. Since I work full-time, I didn't have as much time as I hoped to promote, but I set out with goals and achieved them. I have a book, ready to publish and even if I don't get a Kindle Press contract, I'll have some great promotion. And I learned a lot! Good luck.


----------



## Delaine Christine

TobyT said:


> Thanks guys - both of your books are/were on my list, too.


Hi, this is Bill (Delaine's husband) She asked me to post for her today since a migraine has hit her full force.

Toby - She wanted me to let you know she has got you covered. Delaine is a big fan of James Patterson and Dean Koontz (so am I) She is looking forward to reading Red Rabbit. Sounds really good from what we have both read so far.

Also she has No Reason To hide by P.H. Turner, Yesterdays Prince by H.D. Lynn and Domestic Goddess covered too. Delaine was reading through them all yesterday before her headache began. Yeah I know that is four. I am letting her use my account to vote for No Reason to Hide. She is an avid reader and did not want to miss out on helping out any of you.

Delaine may well be silent for the next 3-4 days though at the very least. When she gets the migraines they tend to incapacitate her for quite a while. We do not really know what for sure sets them off. But I will be sure to watch the board for her and keep up on any nominations in her stead.

Paul Kohler - she says no hurry on the answers to her questions. She would not have been able to go over them till probably Wednesday anyway as a result.

Steve Vernon - she finished Kelpie Dreams yesterday too and thoroughly enjoyed it. I always know when the books are really good cause she would not stop yapping about it. Might have to read that one myself.

From me personally, to all of you I wanted to say a special thanks. She says everyone has been super supportive of her and for every new writer starting out I know a good support group is needed. Good luck to all about to go out and anyone else still waiting in the wing.

-Bill


----------



## writerguyKen

Delaine Christine said:


> Hi, this is Bill (Delaine's husband) She asked me to post for her today since a migraine has hit her full force.
> 
> Toby - She wanted me to let you know she has got you covered. Delaine is a big fan of James Patterson and Dean Koontz (so am I) She is looking forward to reading Red Rabbit. Sounds really good from what we have both read so far.
> 
> Also she has No Reason To hide by P.H. Turner, Yesterdays Prince by H.D. Lynn and Domestic Goddess covered too. Delaine was reading through them all yesterday before her headache began. Yeah I know that is four. I am letting her use my account to vote for No Reason to Hide. She is an avid reader and did not want to miss out on helping out any of you.
> 
> Delaine may well be silent for the next 3-4 days though at the very least. When she gets the migraines they tend to incapacitate her for quite a while. We do not really know what for sure sets them off. But I will be sure to watch the board for her and keep up on any nominations in her stead.
> 
> Paul Kohler - she says no hurry on the answers to her questions. She would not have been able to go over them till probably Wednesday anyway as a result.
> 
> Steve Vernon - she finished Kelpie Dreams yesterday too and thoroughly enjoyed it. I always know when the books are really good cause she would not stop yapping about it. Might have to read that one myself.
> 
> From me personally, to all of you I wanted to say a special thanks. She says everyone has been super supportive of her and for every new writer starting out I know a good support group is needed. Good luck to all about to go out and anyone else still waiting in the wing.
> 
> -Bill


Dear Bill,

Please give your wife my best. I am a migraine sufferer, so I know what it's like. Actually I started in my childhood, and they were awful then. Now much less frequent, and generally brought on when there is a rapid change in barometric pressure. I must not be the only person who responds to weather that way. I recently discovered that Accuweather now includes a migraine report on their homepage.

I wish I could let you borrow my cat, Theo. When I get headaches now I get right into bed and when I awake Theo is wrapped around the top of my head, purring. And though I am usually wiped out my headache is almost always gone. Theo only does this when I have a headache. And she does it every single time. It's like she is a cat healer.

Anyway, so sorry for your wife. And I wish her a speedy recovery.

Ken


----------



## TobyT

Delaine Christine said:


> Hi, this is Bill (Delaine's husband) She asked me to post for her today since a migraine has hit her full force.
> 
> Toby - She wanted me to let you know she has got you covered. Delaine is a big fan of James Patterson and Dean Koontz (so am I) She is looking forward to reading Red Rabbit. Sounds really good from what we have both read so far.
> 
> Also she has No Reason To hide by P.H. Turner, Yesterdays Prince by H.D. Lynn and Domestic Goddess covered too. Delaine was reading through them all yesterday before her headache began. Yeah I know that is four. I am letting her use my account to vote for No Reason to Hide. She is an avid reader and did not want to miss out on helping out any of you.
> 
> Delaine may well be silent for the next 3-4 days though at the very least. When she gets the migraines they tend to incapacitate her for quite a while. We do not really know what for sure sets them off. But I will be sure to watch the board for her and keep up on any nominations in her stead.
> 
> Paul Kohler - she says no hurry on the answers to her questions. She would not have been able to go over them till probably Wednesday anyway as a result.
> 
> Steve Vernon - she finished Kelpie Dreams yesterday too and thoroughly enjoyed it. I always know when the books are really good cause she would not stop yapping about it. Might have to read that one myself.
> 
> From me personally, to all of you I wanted to say a special thanks. She says everyone has been super supportive of her and for every new writer starting out I know a good support group is needed. Good luck to all about to go out and anyone else still waiting in the wing.
> 
> -Bill


Thanks so much, Bill. Tell Delaine she has my sympathies - I also suffer from migraines


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine Christine said:


> Hi, this is Bill (Delaine's husband) She asked me to post for her today since a migraine has hit her full force.
> 
> Steve Vernon - she finished Kelpie Dreams yesterday too and thoroughly enjoyed it. I always know when the books are really good cause she would not stop yapping about it. Might have to read that one myself.
> 
> -Bill


Glad to hear she liked it, Bill. I hope you take a shot at it, as well. I am still not certain if I wrote this book for gals or fellows.

Hope she gets feeling better soon. My wife gets those migraines as well. Still, it could be worse. She woke up this morning so covered in hives that she could barely get dressed to go to work. There is one big whomping boil right next to her eyeball that is swollen up so much that the very first thing her boss (who is a very outspoken Newfoundlander) said was - "Lord thundering Jesus, did your husband haul off and hit you?"

I expect there to be a contract out on me at this moment in time. I don't know why. I didn't make her eat those crab cakes.


----------



## Steve Vernon

writerguyKen said:


> I'm here bringing you this morning's edition of Desperate Writer Moments.
> 
> On Tuesday I was feeling like it was so much more fun being Hot and Trending (I know, I know, it's not all about H&T)!
> 
> Anyway, I was trolling around on Twitter and I came upon Book Bear @BookBearTweets A variety of services were advertised, editing, blog tours, advertising. The Book Bear has 185,000 followers and for $10 the Bear will send out a tweet on your behalf.
> 
> And I thought, well you're desperate, what's ten bucks?
> 
> I filled out the form, paid the $10 and set up my Wednesday tweet.
> 
> Wednesday came and went. No tweet.
> 
> Thursday morning, I sent a really nice email. "I know how things get lost in cyberspace, etc. I attached screenshots of my form and receipt of payment. Five hours later, no reply. Meanwhile, tests are going out from the Bear. So I tweet the Bear. Still nice. Still acting like this is somehow all my fault. No reply to tweet.
> 
> A few hours later I send an equally nice direct message through Twitter. Nada.
> 
> This morning the Bear has begun tweeting, but not about me. I should mention I did check my credit card statement. The Bear has managed to find the time to process my credit card payment. At least the Bear has his or her priorities straight.
> 
> Buyer beware. At least it only cost me ten dollars.


Man, didn't anyone ever tell you NOT to feed the bears?










(I know I posted this elsewhere - but this is for the Kindle Scout crew here.  )


----------



## kespano

normatoering said:


> I'm a newbie on this site--joined minutes ago. My novel, Corporate Gypsy Girls, is up for nominations on Kindle Scout. I'm about one week into the thirty-day blitz and I've run out of ammunition.
> 
> I was delighted my novel was selected for the Scout program but certainly did not expect all the stress and pressure that is involved in trying to obtain page reads and nominations. I'm devouring the information found here and appreciate all feedback, page reads, and nominations if you're so inclined.
> 
> A thousand thanks for this board!


Welcome and good luck on your campaign!


----------



## kespano

writerguyKen said:


> I'm here bringing you this morning's edition of Desperate Writer Moments.
> 
> On Tuesday I was feeling like it was so much more fun being Hot and Trending (I know, I know, it's not all about H&T)!
> 
> Anyway, I was trolling around on Twitter and I came upon Book Bear @BookBearTweets A variety of services were advertised, editing, blog tours, advertising. The Book Bear has 185,000 followers and for $10 the Bear will send out a tweet on your behalf.
> 
> And I thought, well you're desperate, what's ten bucks?
> 
> I filled out the form, paid the $10 and set up my Wednesday tweet.
> 
> Wednesday came and went. No tweet.
> 
> Thursday morning, I sent a really nice email. "I know how things get lost in cyberspace, etc. I attached screenshots of my form and receipt of payment. Five hours later, no reply. Meanwhile, tests are going out from the Bear. So I tweet the Bear. Still nice. Still acting like this is somehow all my fault. No reply to tweet.
> 
> A few hours later I send an equally nice direct message through Twitter. Nada.
> 
> This morning the Bear has begun tweeting, but not about me. I should mention I did check my credit card statement. The Bear has managed to find the time to process my credit card payment. At least the Bear has his or her priorities straight.
> 
> Buyer beware. At least it only cost me ten dollars.


Sorry you had a bad experience!

I can see what everyone has said about the campaign being a bit of a rollercoaster ride. For myself, I've been getting plenty of exercise--usually helps me get out of a funk--and trying to stay focused with some kind of plan, including backup plans. I guess the extra exercise is a perk. I still can't do a pushup, but I'm not sure if I'll ever manage that...


----------



## normatoering

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> I presume this is the one?
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=Corporate+Gypsy+Girls
> 
> Steve can add it to the list.
> 
> And you have time to do a couple of ten day Headtalkers campaigns. Add it to to list and we can help.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.0


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## normatoering

nwdebster said:


> Slow and steady keeps you a bit sane. There is some fantastic advice on this list, great people. My campaign ends tomorrow and I'm happy with the results. Since I work full-time, I didn't have as much time as I hoped to promote, but I set out with goals and achieved them. I have a book, ready to publish and even if I don't get a Kindle Press contract, I'll have some great promotion. And I learned a lot! Good luck.


I agree! Good luck with your book and thanks for your input.


----------



## normatoering

kespano said:


> Welcome and good luck on your campaign!


Good luck with yours as well. I'll check it out, and here's mine: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9PBBO8QGR9TW


----------



## kespano

writerguyKen said:


> Thanks for the pep talk! And great to hear your book is where it belongs!!


Ken, I've been thinking more about you and your book. If you're anything like me, the only thing that will convince you on a deeper level is logic. So here's my logic for you... Your writing sample is strong, you have a beautiful cover, your main character is likable, and as far as I can tell, your book fits nicely into the comedy genre. Those are all things in your favor. If your novel as a whole is also structurally sound, your chances are excellent. If your book isn't chosen, all those factors are still in your favor for finding a readership. The biggest difference is it will involve more hard work on your part and take longer. You can still get to the same place.

Kindle Press is the only press I've submitted my book to. I think KP is great, and when I'm not in a funk, I'm optimistic. If there's one thing I feel confident about, it's that my book is structurally sound as a whole (structure is one of my strengths). So hopefully my book will be read by the editors. When I'm in a good mood, I also try to remind myself that I truly believe there's a market for my book, and I'll find it regardless of what happens. It just may take longer if I'm doing it on my own. I'll say this, though... 30 days feels a lot longer than I thought it would! I'm glad we have this thread for support.


----------



## kespano

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Arrgh, the wait is unbearable, the campaign for Fallen Heart ended yesterday and now I'm sitting on my hands.


Good luck, Beck!



Delaine Christine said:


> Hi, this is Bill (Delaine's husband) She asked me to post for her today since a migraine has hit her full force.


Many of the women in my family suffer from migraines... I've heard they're really tough. I hope Delaine feels better soon!



Steve Vernon said:


> Glad to hear she liked it, Bill. I hope you take a shot at it, as well. I am still not certain if I wrote this book for gals or fellows.
> 
> Hope she gets feeling better soon. My wife gets those migraines as well. Still, it could be worse. She woke up this morning so covered in hives that she could barely get dressed to go to work. There is one big whomping boil right next to her eyeball that is swollen up so much that the very first thing her boss (who is a very outspoken Newfoundlander) said was - "Lord thundering Jesus, did your husband haul off and hit you?"
> 
> I expect there to be a contract out on me at this moment in time. I don't know why. I didn't make her eat those crab cakes.


I don't get migraines myself, but I know all about hives... A few months ago, I had a bad reaction to either a new conditioner or mousse that I tried: very scary. Hope your wife's hives clear up quickly.


----------



## kespano

TobyT said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ken. I wouldn't sweat it. Your book will make it through. On a positive note, RED RABBIT finally made H&T on the last day


Sorry I missed your post, Toby. Good luck and congrats on the H&T! And good luck to all who are waiting for news.


----------



## TobyT

kespano said:


> Sorry I missed your post, Toby. Good luck and congrats on the H&T! And good luck to all who are waiting for news.


Thanks Katherine. Everything you said about Ken's book is also true of yours - great cover, great writing, storyline, etc. I can't imagine them not publishing it. Having said that, I will nominate The Infinity Bloom once my book is off my own list tomorrow


----------



## kespano

TobyT said:


> Thanks Katherine. Everything you said about Ken's book is also true of yours - great cover, great writing, storyline, etc. I can't imagine them not publishing it. Having said that, I will nominate The Infinity Bloom once my book is off my own list tomorrow


Thanks, Toby! Your book is also on my nom list.


----------



## PattiLarsen

TobyT said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ken. I wouldn't sweat it. Your book will make it through. On a positive note, RED RABBIT finally made H&T on the last day


Nice!  I'm excited to read it--good luck now that the 30 days of madness has ended!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Chuck57 said:


> Meanwhile, back in the waiting area, life is kinda uneventful.


It's kind of surreal, isn't it?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Delaine Christine said:


> Hi, this is Bill (Delaine's husband) She asked me to post for her today since a migraine has hit her full force.
> 
> Delaine may well be silent for the next 3-4 days though at the very least. When she gets the migraines they tend to incapacitate her for quite a while. We do not really know what for sure sets them off.


I'm so sorry to hear this - that must be horrible  Sorry if this is super obvious, but has she looked into food triggers (eg like a salicylate intolerance or something)? I hope that one way or another she finds out what triggers them and is able to avoid it!

Timothy Ellis has a thread on here about his books where a few writers discuss getting regular migraines. I have no idea how anyone could write through a migraine!



writerguyKen said:


> I wish I could let you borrow my cat, Theo. When I get headaches now I get right into bed and when I awake Theo is wrapped around the top of my head, purring. And though I am usually wiped out my headache is almost always gone. Theo only does this when I have a headache. And she does it every single time. It's like she is a cat healer.


And wow! That is one amazing cat. If only everyone had a cat like that!


----------



## rleerose

Chuck57 said:


> Meanwhile, back in the waiting area, life is kinda uneventful.


Right there with you.
But I did long on with a question this time instead of my usual trolling.
I've recently enrolled several of my books in Kindle Select. (Mostly for the free promotions.) I've been in the program for less than a month but another author was asking me about the Kindle Select global share plan or whatever it's called. I had no idea what she was talking about and have spent the last hour looking online, but I'm still a little fuzzy about it. Can anyone explain it to me? And when I say explain, I mean like you would talk to a toddler.


----------



## rleerose

Just finished reading through the thread and wanted to add a "get better soon" for Delaine.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Glad to hear she liked it, Bill. I hope you take a shot at it, as well. I am still not certain if I wrote this book for gals or fellows.
> 
> Hope she gets feeling better soon. My wife gets those migraines as well. Still, it could be worse. She woke up this morning so covered in hives that she could barely get dressed to go to work. There is one big whomping boil right next to her eyeball that is swollen up so much that the very first thing her boss (who is a very outspoken Newfoundlander) said was - "Lord thundering Jesus, did your husband haul off and hit you?"
> 
> I expect there to be a contract out on me at this moment in time. I don't know why. I didn't make her eat those crab cakes.


Bill here again,

I will be sure to pass on to Delaine everyones warm wishes. I am sure she will appreciate hearing them. I understand now better why she enjoys maintaining contact on this board.

Ken - I suspect she would gladly try a cat healer named theo. Currently she is in holed up in the bedroom without lights curtains closed and no tv or radio. I will not go into details but think i would almost rather the hives or boils. At least then she would be somewhat functional still. We have had numerous tests done. No cancer. No tumors. No allergies except sulfa medicines which are avoided but only cause rash. I have noticed one interesting thing with her. Delaine seems to get the migraines after a big spurt in writing. I was reading through something she wrote within the past five days. It is not yet finished but appears to be close. As I was reading it occurred to me it seemed like a lot but I am no writer so I checked her word count. (I try to edit for her but I am not terribly good at it.) Can someone tell me is 78,356 words a lot in five days?

Thanks again to all for your heartfelt wishes

-Bill

On a side note she does not publish everything she writes. I wish she did. This last book she said she would not be publishing before the migraine started which I do not understand why. Honestly I think it is better than anything she has written so far.


----------



## rleerose

Delaine Christine said:


> Bill here again,
> Can someone tell me is 78,356 words a lot in five days?
> Thanks again to all for your heartfelt wishes
> -Bill


Ummmm ... I'm gonna go with yes. Yes, it is. That's about 15,671.2 words per day. I'm lucky to write half that.


----------



## Delaine Christine

rleerose said:


> Ummmm ... I'm gonna go with yes. Yes, it is. That's about 15,671.2 words per day. I'm lucky to write half that.


How long would it take you to write that much? I take it this is not normal writing quantity for most authors in the five day time span?

-Bill


----------



## rleerose

Delaine Christine said:


> How long would it take you to write that much? I take it this is not normal writing quantity for most authors in the five day time span?
> 
> -Bill


If I could sit in front of my computer all day and do nothing else, I might be able to get 15,000 words in. I did complete NaNoWriMo in fourteen days. On average, I can do between 5,000-8,000 a day. (And that's on a good day.) It's awesome that she wrote that much in 5 days. I hope it isn't a contributor to her migrane.


----------



## klagodzki

rleerose said:


> If I could sit in front of my computer all day and do nothing else, I might be able to get 15,000 words in. I did complete NaNoWriMo in fourteen days. On average, I can do between 5,000-8,000 a day. (And that's on a good day.) It's awesome that she wrote that much in 5 days. I hope it isn't a contributor to her migrane.


I call it a cause for celebration if I get 1,000 in a day. Most days I get no more than a few hundred.


----------



## editorjmv

rleerose said:


> I've recently enrolled several of my books in Kindle Select. (Mostly for the free promotions.) I've been in the program for less than a month but another author was asking me about the Kindle Select global share plan or whatever it's called. I had no idea what she was talking about and have spent the last hour looking online, but I'm still a little fuzzy about it. Can anyone explain it to me?


The KDP Select Global Fund is an amount of money that Amazon.com sets aside every month in order to pay authors who have their books enrolled in Kindle Select. If someone "borrows" a Kindle Select ebook, or reads it through Kindle Unlimited, the author gets paid from that fund. How much is paid depends upon how many pages the reader reads. It generally comes to 1/2 cent per Kindle page.

Hope that helps,
Joan


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so it's Friday and the weekend is begun for me. I have today and tomorrow off and then back to work on Sunday. I work Monday as well - even though it is a holiday for most folks here in the Maritimes. For me, it's just another work day, although I get time and half.
> 
> There is a silver lining to every What-The-Freak moment life throws in your direction.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 1 day left No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> 1 day left Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> 1 day left Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
> 6 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 10 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 13 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 13 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 13 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 15 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 20 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 21 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 21 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 22 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 22 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 22 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> PS: Hey, Heather - "Yesterday's Prince" sounds like fun! Good luck on your last few days of campaigning!


Got Yesterday's Prince in my freshly open spot. Good luck, Heather!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Saturday. Belinda is feeling a little better, although her hives are still pretty nasty looking. She's going to spend most of the day resting. Unfortunately, this is the weekend that she promised to feed our son's pets while he and his girlfriend are away.

So that means that in addition to mowing the lawn and cleaning the yard and buying the groceries today I also have to hike a couple of blocks twice a day to go and feed two cats and one guinea pig. The pig is cute and very affectionate, as is one of the cats - however, the second cat has NEVER warmed up to me at all. When I walk into the apartment he just sort of stalks around and glares at me from the shadows with an unmistakable = "I could take you if I wanted to."

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
LAST DAY LEFT Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
LAST DAY LEFT Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
5 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
9 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
12 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
12 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
12 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
14 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
19 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
20 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
20 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
21 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
21 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
21 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

klagodzki said:


> I call it a cause for celebration if I get 1,000 in a day. Most days I get no more than a few hundred.


I'm with you on that. A thousand words is a great day.

Just nominated Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider.

Good luck Toby, Beck, Chuck, Eugene, Kathryn and R'Lee. Hope my nomination helped.

Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

Delaine Christine said:


> Bill here again,
> 
> Can someone tell me is 78,356 words a lot in five days?
> 
> -Bill
> 
> On a side note she does not publish everything she writes. I wish she did. This last book she said she would not be publishing before the migraine started which I do not understand why. Honestly I think it is better than anything she has written so far.


That's a whole truck-load of words per week. That's a whole freaking BOOK per week.

That's a very useful tool to have. You give her the time to find her stride and she is going to do very well in this business.


----------



## Chuck57

Mark Wakely said:


> I'm with you on that. A thousand words is a great day.
> 
> Just nominated Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider.
> 
> Good luck Toby, Beck, Chuck, Eugene, Kathryn and R'Lee. Hope my nomination helped.
> 
> Mark


I'm with the 1,000 word a day club. Not counting significant revising (all the time).

Thanks, Mark, for the support! I continue to march according to the list.

Have to admit my stomach jumps every time I check my e-mail. And I check my e-mail a lot. Not expecting any decision over the weekend. I'll save my philosophical musings on KS for an another time.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> That's a whole truck-load of words per week. That's a whole freaking BOOK per week.
> 
> That's a very useful tool to have. You give her the time to find her stride and she is going to do very well in this business.


Steve - I had no idea. I really did not. Upon taking a closer look at her bookshelf last night I realized she had amassed 19 binders (A novel in each) since January 2014 of which only 6 are published. I will keep your words in mind and also check out your book.

Though I must admit I worry at the migraine aspect. I hate seeing her like this. Good luck to all today.

-Bill


----------



## KathrynMHearst

After a week in purgatory, well not quite a week, I'm on the verge of freaking out. I've developed compulsive email checking tendencies. I also have a three part ritual for checking KS... 

I check my public campaign page (I recall someone saying the gray bar turned blue, which in my sleep deprived state, I've equated to a home pregnancy test.) Second, I check out "Your Campaign." The little "In Review" ribbon taunts me. Finally, I check the announcement banner on the main KS page. Because Lincoln found out he was selected when someone here told him his book was in the banner.

As you can see, I'm sliding down the oily road to insanity in a vinyl suit. My only solace is those of you sliding along with me, screaming, "Woo hoo!"

To: P.H. Turner, H.D. Lynn, and Deb Schneider

Welcome aboard the holding platform. Here's your suit, keep all limbs inside the slide at all times, hang on tight, and remember - baby powder helps with the chaffing.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KathrynMHearst said:


> After a week in purgatory, well not quite a week, I'm on the verge of freaking out. I've developed compulsive email checking tendencies. I also have a three part ritual for checking KS...
> 
> I check my public campaign page (I recall someone saying the gray bar turned blue, which in my sleep deprived state, I've equated to a home pregnancy test.) Second, I check out "Your Campaign." The little "In Review" ribbon taunts me. Finally, I check the announcement banner on the main KS page. Because Lincoln found out he was selected when someone here told him his book was in the banner.
> 
> As you can see, I'm sliding down the oily road to insanity in a vinyl suit. My only solace is those of you sliding along with me, screaming, "Woo hoo!"
> 
> To: P.H. Turner, H.D. Lynn, and Deb Schneider
> 
> Welcome aboard the holding platform. Here's your suit, keep all limbs inside the slide at all times, hang on tight, and remember - baby powder helps with the chaffing.


The bar does indeed turn blue but they do thst at the same time they update the banner.

Emails come later.

I had a chat with the Kindle scout people yesterday about what comes next and I'm super excited about it!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

writerguyKen said:


> I'm here bringing you this morning's edition of Desperate Writer Moments.
> 
> On Tuesday I was feeling like it was so much more fun being Hot and Trending (I know, I know, it's not all about H&T)!
> 
> Anyway, I was trolling around on Twitter and I came upon Book Bear @BookBearTweets A variety of services were advertised, editing, blog tours, advertising. The Book Bear has 185,000 followers and for $10 the Bear will send out a tweet on your behalf.


Ken I did a similar thing on Twitter - the service did tweet for me but results were meh. My best return on outreach has been emails to individual friends or small groups of friends which is time consuming. 9 days left and I'm also leaving it up to the gods at this point. I've hustled this book all I can, my numbers are decent, ultimately the Kindle Scout team needs to decide if it's a book they want to sell.

Best of luck to those in waiting purgatory! Fingers crossed for you!

And best wishes to Delaine, migraines are horrible. Has she explored the PFO/cardiology connection to migraines at all? I'd offer up my cat Boots but he only sits on my head when he's hungry so he'd be useless. That cat Theo sounds amazing.


----------



## TobyT

Mark Wakely said:


> I'm with you on that. A thousand words is a great day.
> 
> Just nominated Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider.
> 
> Good luck Toby, Beck, Chuck, Eugene, Kathryn and R'Lee. Hope my nomination helped.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark - it's appreciated.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Always nice to have a full nomination tab with final day kboarders. Good luck guys!


----------



## JR.

Delaine Christine said:


> As I was reading it occurred to me it seemed like a lot but I am no writer so I checked her word count. (I try to edit for her but I am not terribly good at it.) Can someone tell me is 78,356 words a lot in five days?
> 
> Thanks again to all for your heartfelt wishes
> 
> -Bill


That would be enough to give me a migraine. If it didn't cause fiery stabby pains in my eyeballs first (I have dark backgrounds on browser and writing programs because of sensitive eyes).


----------



## RMGauthier

KathrynMHearst said:


> After a week in purgatory, well not quite a week, I'm on the verge of freaking out. I've developed compulsive email checking tendencies. I also have a three part ritual for checking KS...
> 
> I check my public campaign page (I recall someone saying the gray bar turned blue, which in my sleep deprived state, I've equated to a home pregnancy test.) Second, I check out "Your Campaign." The little "In Review" ribbon taunts me. Finally, I check the announcement banner on the main KS page. Because Lincoln found out he was selected when someone here told him his book was in the banner.
> 
> As you can see, I'm sliding down the oily road to insanity in a vinyl suit. My only solace is those of you sliding along with me, screaming, "Woo hoo!"
> 
> To: P.H. Turner, H.D. Lynn, and Deb Schneider
> 
> Welcome aboard the holding platform. Here's your suit, keep all limbs inside the slide at all times, hang on tight, and remember - baby powder helps with the chaffing.


Good luck, I hope it all turns out in your favor. I've been following Larry's Youtube videos, which we're very helpful BTW, the only thing missing was how you were feeling throughout the campaign. I wondered if you were going to talk on the last one, when you are accepted?


----------



## writerguyKen

Delaine Christine said:


> Bill here again,
> 
> I will be sure to pass on to Delaine everyones warm wishes. I am sure she will appreciate hearing them. I understand now better why she enjoys maintaining contact on this board.
> 
> Ken - I suspect she would gladly try a cat healer named theo. Currently she is in holed up in the bedroom without lights curtains closed and no tv or radio. I will not go into details but think i would almost rather the hives or boils. At least then she would be somewhat functional still. We have had numerous tests done. No cancer. No tumors. No allergies except sulfa medicines which are avoided but only cause rash. I have noticed one interesting thing with her. Delaine seems to get the migraines after a big spurt in writing. I was reading through something she wrote within the past five days. It is not yet finished but appears to be close. As I was reading it occurred to me it seemed like a lot but I am no writer so I checked her word count. (I try to edit for her but I am not terribly good at it.) Can someone tell me is 78,356 words a lot in five days?
> 
> Thanks again to all for your heartfelt wishes
> 
> -Bill
> 
> On a side note she does not publish everything she writes. I wish she did. This last book she said she would not be publishing before the migraine started which I do not understand why. Honestly I think it is better than anything she has written so far.


Bill!
If you gave me those 78,500 words and asked me to retype them in five days, I would be hard pressed to do it. If I wrote 7 or 8 thousand words in five days I'd be thrilled!


----------



## writerguyKen

kespano said:


> Ken, I've been thinking more about you and your book. If you're anything like me, the only thing that will convince you on a deeper level is logic. So here's my logic for you... Your writing sample is strong, you have a beautiful cover, your main character is likable, and as far as I can tell, your book fits nicely into the comedy genre. Those are all things in your favor. If your novel as a whole is also structurally sound, your chances are excellent. If your book isn't chosen, all those factors are still in your favor for finding a readership. The biggest difference is it will involve more hard work on your part and take longer. You can still get to the same place.
> 
> Kindle Press is the only press I've submitted my book to. I think KP is great, and when I'm not in a funk, I'm optimistic. If there's one thing I feel confident about, it's that my book is structurally sound as a whole (structure is one of my strengths). So hopefully my book will be read by the editors. When I'm in a good mood, I also try to remind myself that I truly believe there's a market for my book, and I'll find it regardless of what happens. It just may take longer if I'm doing it on my own. I'll say this, though... 30 days feels a lot longer than I thought it would! I'm glad we have this thread for support.


Wow. I didn't notice your sweet note earlier. Thank you, thank you! I really appreciate this


----------



## writerguyKen

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Ken, I know you were speaking about promotion, there is a guy who posts on Kindle Boards, his name is James Fraser and he's great at giving Scout books the bump they need, so if you were looking into ways to get the word out, you could do a lot worse than look him up. I would agree with what Lincoln said about tweets, you are pretty much silently screaming, headtalker and thunderclap may be a little more effective and I did get some Facebook trackbacks too, from posting in groups there.


Thanks, I will check him out!


----------



## KathrynMHearst

RMGauthier said:


> Good luck, I hope it all turns out in your favor. I've been following Larry's Youtube videos, which we're very helpful BTW, the only thing missing was how you were feeling throughout the campaign. I wondered if you were going to talk on the last one, when you are accepted?


Yeah, no. I'm camera shy. I'll leave the pod casts to Larry. My feelings have been all over the board. I'm used to send off my work and waiting in silence for months on end to hear back, which is time consuming but not the emotional craze brought on by KS. With that said, I would and will do it again. I've learned a lot about marketing and myself during this experience.


----------



## PattiLarsen

KathrynMHearst said:


> After a week in purgatory, well not quite a week, I'm on the verge of freaking out. I've developed compulsive email checking tendencies. I also have a three part ritual for checking KS...
> 
> I check my public campaign page (I recall someone saying the gray bar turned blue, which in my sleep deprived state, I've equated to a home pregnancy test.) Second, I check out "Your Campaign." The little "In Review" ribbon taunts me. Finally, I check the announcement banner on the main KS page. Because Lincoln found out he was selected when someone here told him his book was in the banner.
> 
> As you can see, I'm sliding down the oily road to insanity in a vinyl suit. My only solace is those of you sliding along with me, screaming, "Woo hoo!"
> 
> To: P.H. Turner, H.D. Lynn, and Deb Schneider
> 
> Welcome aboard the holding platform. Here's your suit, keep all limbs inside the slide at all times, hang on tight, and remember - baby powder helps with the chaffing.


LOL I had the same reaction to the blue bar--in fact, my husband came home one evening and asked me if the bar was blue and for a second my mushy writer brain wondered why he suddenly thought we might be pregnant... keep hanging in there!


----------



## TobyT

I am now in waiting mode on RED RABBIT. Once I receive my verdict, I'll do another blog post about my experience. I will also post my stats on here. Hopefully that will help out the next wave of Scouters.


----------



## klagodzki

I hope this is not too off-topic. Has anyone used images from freeimages.com in their covers, and how do you feel about their use license? It appears to be OK with the images' use in book covers provided proper attribution is made, but I wonder if anyone has a different opinion. Thanks!


----------



## writerguyKen

I had an empty spot and put Domestic Goddess in it. It's very funny. Funny is good right about now. Also, funny is hard. Good luck, Deb!


----------



## klagodzki

Has anyone else found actual writing a struggle during their Scout campaign? It's been an absolute slog! I look forward to the end of this so I can focus on writing again.


----------



## TobyT

klagodzki said:


> Has anyone else found actual writing a struggle during their Scout campaign? It's been an absolute slog! I look forward to the end of this so I can focus on writing again.


I was writing in the middle of the campaign, but now that it's over, I'm finding it hard to concentrate while awaiting the final verdict.


----------



## klagodzki

TobyT said:


> I was writing in the middle of the campaign, but now that it's over, I'm finding it hard to concentrate while awaiting the final verdict.


Dang! Not what I hoped to hear. ;-)


----------



## writerguyKen

klagodzki said:


> Has anyone else found actual writing a struggle during their Scout campaign? It's been an absolute slog! I look forward to the end of this so I can focus on writing again.


Does writing tweets and Facebook posts count? I'm accomplishing very little else in the way of actual writing.


----------



## klagodzki

writerguyKen said:


> Does writing tweets and Facebook posts count? I'm accomplishing very little else in the way of actual writing.


249 words of my actual manuscript today. It's like dredging out the Panama canal. Nothing to do with a writer's block--everything is fine down there, as a not so wise man recently said--but I just keep questioning my priorities at the moment. Another line or another tweet? etc.


----------



## nwdebster

Mark Wakely said:


> I'm with you on that. A thousand words is a great day.
> 
> Just nominated Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider.
> 
> Good luck Toby, Beck, Chuck, Eugene, Kathryn and R'Lee. Hope my nomination helped.
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark - and anyone else who took the time to nominate my book. I really appreciate your support. I know because it's a romance, it's not everyone's favorite genre, so double-thanks for that.


----------



## nwdebster

writerguyKen said:


> I had an empty spot and put Domestic Goddess in it. It's very funny. Funny is good right about now. Also, funny is hard. Good luck, Deb!


Thanks. I have a friend who writes for Montlake, (Amazon's romance imprint) and she told me they are always looking for light and funny, so I took a chance and entered my book, which was written over 10 years ago, in Scout. I got lots of interest when I first sent it out, but rejections because there is a trans character in the story, (not to mention a lesbian couple). Times change, books get rewritten and we shall see.
Thank you for your words of encouragement! I look forward to reading your book when it's released to the world.


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy Saturday. Belinda is feeling a little better, although her hives are still pretty nasty looking. She's going to spend most of the day resting. Unfortunately, this is the weekend that she promised to feed our son's pets while he and his girlfriend are away.
> 
> So that means that in addition to mowing the lawn and cleaning the yard and buying the groceries today I also have to hike a couple of blocks twice a day to go and feed two cats and one guinea pig. The pig is cute and very affectionate, as is one of the cats - however, the second cat has NEVER warmed up to me at all. When I walk into the apartment he just sort of stalks around and glares at me from the shadows with an unmistakable = "I could take you if I wanted to."
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT No Reason to Hide by P.H. Turner
> LAST DAY LEFT Yesterday's Prince by H.D. Lynn
> LAST DAY LEFT Domestic Goddess by Deb Schneider
> 5 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 9 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 12 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 12 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 12 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 14 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 19 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 20 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 20 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 21 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 21 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 21 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Had a spot and put George Bailey in it.


----------



## Meb Bryant

I've been lurking on this thread for a few days, afraid to interact because of the panic and despair. Thirty days is a long time to blast everyone you know with everything you have in hopes of being Hot & Trending. Titles I've never sought out until now. )) 

I hit number one on H&T on day five. Since then, I haven't gotten a single nomination. I haven't worked so hard since I crammed real estate license requirements into six weekends. #BrainFry #FetalPosition Reading your honest posts has given me comfort knowing I am not alone in this situation.

However this campaign turns out for me, I take comfort in knowing my book is the best I can do at this time. I'm especially grateful to Lloyd for referring me to this thread and to Steve for taking the time to add my book to the list. 
Good luck, everybody. I'll be voting shortly to fill my empty slots.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Meb Bryant said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for a few days, afraid to interact because of the panic and despair. Thirty days is a long time to blast everyone you know with everything you have in hopes of being Hot & Trending. Titles I've never sought out until now. ))
> 
> I hit number one on H&T on day five. Since then, I haven't gotten a single nomination. I haven't worked so hard since I crammed real estate license requirements into six weekends. #BrainFry #FetalPosition Reading your honest posts has given me comfort knowing I am not alone in this situation.
> 
> However this campaign turns out for me, I take comfort in knowing my book is the best I can do at this time. I'm especially grateful to Lloyd for referring me to this thread and to Steve for taking the time to add my book to the list.
> Good luck, everybody. I'll be voting shortly to fill my empty slots.


Hot & Trending isn't the be-all and end-all, Meb. At the end of the day it comes down to whether or not the gods of Kindle Scout think that they can sell a whack-load of your books.



klagodzki said:


> Has anyone else found actual writing a struggle during their Scout campaign? It's been an absolute slog! I look forward to the end of this so I can focus on writing again.


Oh you bet. While I was campaigning I totally lost focus on my writing. I'm still working on trying to get it back.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I've got a full evening shift happening tonight.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
8 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
11 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
11 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
11 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
13 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
18 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
19 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
19 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
20 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
20 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
20 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had all three nom spots open this morning (a first) so I filled them with:

Son of Lot, Karol Lagodzki 
The Saturday Evening Girls Club, Jane Healey
Nordic Nights, Christine Anne Libbey 

Good luck all.

Mark


----------



## Meb Bryant

Steve Vernon said:


> Hot & Trending isn't the be-all and end-all, Meb. At the end of the day it comes down to whether or not the gods of Kindle Scout think that they can sell a whack-load of your books.
> 
> Oh you bet. While I was campaigning I totally lost focus on my writing. I'm still working on trying to get it back.


Steve, Your "whack-load" comment reminds me of taking the kids to Chucky Cheese and playing "whack-a-mole". I'm playing Kindle Scout with the same frenzied efforts, but I feel like the mole popping up all over the Internet.

To relieve some of the anticipation, I'm coming home from work and doing construction projects. Who knows? When this thirty days is over, I might be a Home & Gardening expert.

Whack-a-mole Meb


----------



## writerguyKen

I've got Son of Lot and Saturday Evening....

The third spot is, umm...my book.


----------



## Chuck57

writerguyKen said:


> I've got Son of Lot and Saturday Evening....
> 
> The third spot is, umm...my book.


Funny how that works. Your list looks a lot like mine! (There's time to add the other eleven day-ers, and I will.)

I'm glad your book is over in June, since I think it's a strong entry, and that makes it easier for us May babies, in the artificial monthly allotment of accepted books that I've created in my brain.

Meanwhile, I'm asking the universe to be good to me...I could use a boost.


----------



## Jada Ryker

klagodzki said:


> Has anyone else found actual writing a struggle during their Scout campaign? It's been an absolute slog! I look forward to the end of this so I can focus on writing again.


Yes, it's a struggle for me. I work full-time (plus) with a 3 - 3.5 hours a day commute. I usually write on the weekends, stopping around 4:00 to spend quality time with my husband. Since the campaign started, I do promotion-related stuff. After it started, I found about this forum from Paul Kohler (he's on the active list with The Hunted Assassins) and JL Professor. I've studied Steve's experiences with Scout, Lincoln Cole's experiences and the great statistics he's compiled and analyzed, and Cindy Rinaman Marsch's How to Run a Campaign and Why. I've pasted those links below in case you missed them.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/03/kelpie-dreams/ 
http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout
http://selfpublishingadvice.org/how-to-run-a-kindle-scout-campaign/


----------



## Jada Ryker

Meb Bryant said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for a few days, afraid to interact because of the panic and despair. Thirty days is a long time to blast everyone you know with everything you have in hopes of being Hot & Trending. Titles I've never sought out until now. ))


Hi, Meb, I'm right there with you. I even posted the campaign information (along with the request to nominate other books) on my high school, undergraduate, and graduate alum pages--which appears to have caused a spike in views


----------



## writerguyKen

Chuck57 said:


> Funny how that works. Your list looks a lot like mine! (There's time to add the other eleven day-ers, and I will.)
> 
> I'm glad your book is over in June, since I think it's a strong entry, and that makes it easier for us May babies, in the artificial monthly allotment of accepted books that I've created in my brain.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm asking the universe to be good to me...I could use a boost.


I've been playing the same allotment game. If she ends today, the decision will be on x date...


----------



## kespano

klagodzki said:


> I call it a cause for celebration if I get 1,000 in a day. Most days I get no more than a few hundred.


I'm usually in the 500-1000 a day. I'm not getting as much writing done during the campaign, but I'm not too worried about it. I'll get back to it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> I've been playing the same allotment game. If she ends today, the decision will be on x date...


There were 13 books last month and only 5 this month so far. Maybe it's a slow month.


----------



## Chuck57

lincolnjcole said:


> There were 13 books last month and only 5 this month so far. Maybe it's a slow month.


Or maybe they'll choose a bunch of us in the last week, right?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Chuck57 said:


> Or maybe they'll choose a bunch of us in the last week, right?


Yeah could be a burst of them since nearing the end


----------



## kespano

Jada Ryker said:


> Yes, it's a struggle for me. I work full-time (plus) with a 3 - 3.5 hours a day commute. I usually write on the weekends, stopping around 4:00 to spend quality time with my husband. Since the campaign started, I do promotion-related stuff. After it started, I found about this forum from Paul Kohler (he's on the active list with The Hunted Assassins) and JL Professor. I've studied Steve's experiences with Scout, Lincoln Cole's experiences and the great statistics he's compiled and analyzed, and Cindy Rinaman Marsch's How to Run a Campaign and Why. I've pasted those links below in case you missed them.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/03/kelpie-dreams/
> http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout
> http://selfpublishingadvice.org/how-to-run-a-kindle-scout-campaign/


That's very impressive, Jada. Truly. It can be extremely difficult to make time for writing with a full schedule like that.

I'm a little curious about something. Do you all think about your writing as a compulsion (as we hear about so often in the media as the driving force for writers) or a choice? For me, it's a conscious choice I make over and over again. I think of it more as a deeply ingrained commitment than a compulsion. I can be very stubborn, though, so maybe it ultimately amounts to the same thing...


----------



## klagodzki

kespano said:


> That's very impressive, Jada. Truly. It can be extremely difficult to make time for writing with a full schedule like that.
> 
> I'm a little curious about something. Do you all think about your writing as a compulsion (as we hear about so often in the media as the driving force for writers) or a choice? For me, it's a conscious choice I make over and over again. I think of it more as a deeply ingrained commitment than a compulsion. I can be very stubborn, though, so maybe it ultimately amounts to the same thing...


That depends. I write because I need to. I write the specific pieces I do as a choice. I usually get about 1-3 hours of writing time a day. An hour or so in the morning before the rest of the family wakes up and an hour or so in the evening after everyone else goes to bed. The weekends are a lottery. That's part of the reason Son of Lot took four years to finish.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Had space so popped in to nominate: 
Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kespano

klagodzki said:


> That depends. I write because I need to. I write the specific pieces I do as a choice. I usually get about 1-3 hours of writing time a day. An hour or so in the morning before the rest of the family wakes up and an hour or so in the evening after everyone else goes to bed. The weekends are a lottery. That's part of the reason Son of Lot took four years to finish.


It's probably just a matter of phrasing, rather than the meaning behind it being different. The need to write is why I make the choice. Thinking about writing as a choice makes it easier for me to do. I'm more prepared for the work involved when I view it that way. I know that each day, I might have to make that decision again to make it happen (to sit down and write), and I expect that effort. Some days are easier to incorporate writing into my life than others.

I think about many aspects of my life that way. I make daily conscious choices to be there for my family and think about their happiness. I choose to exercise, etc., even if I'm not really in the mood.

Like you, The Infinity Bloom also took me a while to finish due to job and family obligations. Writing my next book is going faster.


----------



## klagodzki

Pauline Creeden said:


> Had space so popped in to nominate:
> Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thanks!


----------



## klagodzki

kespano said:


> It's probably just a matter of phrasing, rather than the meaning behind it being different. The need to write is why I make the choice. Thinking about writing as a choice makes it easier for me to do. I'm more prepared for the work involved when I view it that way. I know that each day, I might have to make that decision again to make it happen (to sit down and write), and I expect that effort. Some days are easier to incorporate writing into my life than others.
> 
> I think about many aspects of my life that way. I make daily conscious choices to be there for my family and think about their happiness. I choose to exercise, etc., even if I'm not really in the mood.
> 
> Like you, The Infinity Bloom also took me a while to finish due to job and family obligations. Writing my next book is going faster.


I hope The Infinity Bloom gets it. I have it in my nominations.

Yes, the current projects have gone a little faster, but I'm in the midst of a struggle with the mushy middle of a novel. I would much rather spend time on KBoards (and do). ;-)


----------



## writerguyKen

Pauline Creeden said:


> Had space so popped in to nominate:
> Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thanks, Pauline!


----------



## kespano

klagodzki said:


> I hope The Infinity Bloom gets it. I have it in my nominations.
> 
> Yes, the current projects have gone a little faster, but I'm in the midst of a struggle with the mushy middle of a novel. I would much rather spend time on KBoards (and do). ;-)


Yours is also one of my noms. Yeah, novel middles can be tough. I'm roughly halfway through the first draft of my next book. I just did a major restructuring, but I'm happy with the new direction. I also probably spend too much time on Kboards...


----------



## PattiLarsen

kespano said:


> That's very impressive, Jada. Truly. It can be extremely difficult to make time for writing with a full schedule like that.
> 
> I'm a little curious about something. Do you all think about your writing as a compulsion (as we hear about so often in the media as the driving force for writers) or a choice? For me, it's a conscious choice I make over and over again. I think of it more as a deeply ingrained commitment than a compulsion. I can be very stubborn, though, so maybe it ultimately amounts to the same thing...


I see it as both. The voices won't leave me alone, but unless I purposely choose to, I end up creating in other ways that burns up the energy...


----------



## nwdebster

So, the campaign for "Domestic Goddess"  has ended. Final stats: 141 hours in Hot & Trending, 1.2K views and 50/50 on views. My goal was 100 hours in H&T and 1000 views, so I'm very happy with the way things went. Better than I expected.

I spent last night searching for new cover art, in the event that I do get offered a contract, I know they'll probably want a "real" person on the cover, not a cartoon cover. If I publish it myself, I'll keep the artwork. But it's good to have options. 

I've moved on to outlining my next book, which apparently is going to Book 2 in this series, because the characters won't shut up unless I write about them. I was planning on writing a historical fantasy in another series, but... hopefully since I have so many ideas for this one, it will go quickly.

Thank you to everyone, I'm going to vote for the next folks on the list.
And now my watch begins...


----------



## TobyT

nwdebster said:


> So, the campaign for "Domestic Goddess" has ended. Final stats: 141 hours in Hot & Trending, 1.2K views and 50/50 on views. My goal was 100 hours in H&T and 1000 views, so I'm very happy with the way things went. Better than I expected.
> 
> I spent last night searching for new cover art, in the event that I do get offered a contract, I know they'll probably want a "real" person on the cover, not a cartoon cover. If I publish it myself, I'll keep the artwork. But it's good to have options.
> 
> I've moved on to outlining my next book, which apparently is going to Book 2 in this series, because the characters won't shut up unless I write about them. I was planning on writing a historical fantasy in another series, but... hopefully since I have so many ideas for this one, it will go quickly.
> 
> Thank you to everyone, I'm going to vote for the next folks on the list.
> And now my watch begins...


Good luck, Deb!


----------



## Delaine Christine

kespano said:


> That's very impressive, Jada. Truly. It can be extremely difficult to make time for writing with a full schedule like that.
> 
> I'm a little curious about something. Do you all think about your writing as a compulsion (as we hear about so often in the media as the driving force for writers) or a choice? For me, it's a conscious choice I make over and over again. I think of it more as a deeply ingrained commitment than a compulsion. I can be very stubborn, though, so maybe it ultimately amounts to the same thing...


In my wifes case I would say it is a compulsion. I honestly do not think she can help herself. She wrote in high school but quit because she was told it was not a viable form of income. She started writing again two years ago after after over twenty years of silence and cannot seem to stop herself.

-Bill


----------



## kespano

PattiLarsen said:


> I see it as both. The voices won't leave me alone, but unless I purposely choose to, I end up creating in other ways that burns up the energy...


I've always been compulsively creative: the list for that is long. I also have to be careful not to burn up that energy on non-writing pursuits.



Delaine Christine said:


> In my wifes case I would say it is a compulsion. I honestly do not think she can help herself. She wrote in high school but quit because she was told it was not a viable form of income. She started writing again two years ago after after over twenty years of silence and cannot seem to stop herself.
> 
> -Bill


It's great that your wife's getting so much writing done.


----------



## kespano

nwdebster said:


> So, the campaign for "Domestic Goddess" has ended. Final stats: 141 hours in Hot & Trending, 1.2K views and 50/50 on views. My goal was 100 hours in H&T and 1000 views, so I'm very happy with the way things went. Better than I expected.
> 
> I spent last night searching for new cover art, in the event that I do get offered a contract, I know they'll probably want a "real" person on the cover, not a cartoon cover. If I publish it myself, I'll keep the artwork. But it's good to have options.
> 
> I've moved on to outlining my next book, which apparently is going to Book 2 in this series, because the characters won't shut up unless I write about them. I was planning on writing a historical fantasy in another series, but... hopefully since I have so many ideas for this one, it will go quickly.
> 
> Thank you to everyone, I'm going to vote for the next folks on the list.
> And now my watch begins...


Glad your campaign went well! Much luck to you!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Pauline Creeden said:


> Had space so popped in to nominate:
> Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thanks so much Pauline!! I had an opening and just added Son of Lot for the final 4 day stretch! You are already on my list George Bailey. Yes, best of luck to everyone on this crazy KindleScout ride!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

nwdebster said:


> So, the campaign for "Domestic Goddess" has ended. Final stats: 141 hours in Hot & Trending, 1.2K views and 50/50 on views. My goal was 100 hours in H&T and 1000 views, so I'm very happy with the way things went. Better than I expected.


Best of luck and hang in there with the waiting, I had you on my list for the final days!


----------



## writerguyKen

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Thanks so much Pauline!! I had an opening and just added Son of Lot for the final 4 day stretch! You are already on my list George Bailey. Yes, best of luck to everyone on this crazy KindleScout ride!


Thank you!!


----------



## klagodzki

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Thanks so much Pauline!! I had an opening and just added Son of Lot for the final 4 day stretch! You are already on my list George Bailey. Yes, best of luck to everyone on this crazy KindleScout ride!


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let me give you folks a peek at what the promotional powers of Kindle Scout can do for you as a writer - keeping in mind that my book has only been out since April 29th and that some Kindle Scout authors are selling at a much higher rank than myself.

This is for all of you folks out there who keep telling me that I made a mistake by signing up with Kindle Scout. This is for all of you folks out there who moan about engaging in a 30 day popularity contest and how I am going to be spending the next six years just trying pay off that $1500.00 advance that Kindle Scout gave me.

Poppycock.

I love Sundays.

Just last Sunday KELPIE DREAMS made the climb from an Amazon.com rating of 20,606 up to 6732 in a single day. That's about 22 copies sold in a stretch of 24 hours.

Then, over the week it began to slip.

Okay, I thought to myself. This was bound to happen. Be brave. Maybe it won't slip a whole lot.

But of course I was feeling bummed out.

I went to work this morning and it was ranked at 16,946.

I came home tonight and it had leaped up to 4481 - which is about 43 copies today. 

I didn't do ANY sort of promotion.

I didn't have to pay ANY sort of book promo fee to a website.

I went to work and toiled in my cubicle and came home to find that I had paid off (from those sales figures alone) about 7-8 percent of my advance in a single day.

Yup, I love Sundays!


----------



## TobyT

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so let me give you folks a peek at what the promotional powers of Kindle Scout can do for you as a writer - keeping in mind that my book has only been out since April 29th and that some Kindle Scout authors are selling at a much higher rank than myself.
> 
> This is for all of you folks out there who keep telling me that I made a mistake by signing up with Kindle Scout. This is for all of you folks out there who moan about engaging in a 30 day popularity contest and how I am going to be spending the next six years just trying pay off that $1500.00 advance that Kindle Scout gave me.
> 
> Poppycock.
> 
> I love Sundays.
> 
> Just last Sunday KELPIE DREAMS made the climb from an Amazon.com rating of 20,606 up to 6732 in a single day. That's about 22 copies sold in a stretch of 24 hours.
> 
> Then, over the week it began to slip.
> 
> Okay, I thought to myself. This was bound to happen. Be brave. Maybe it won't slip a whole lot.
> 
> But of course I was feeling bummed out.
> 
> I went to work this morning and it was ranked at 16,946.
> 
> I came home tonight and it had leaped up to 4481 - which is about 43 copies today.
> 
> I didn't do ANY sort of promotion.
> 
> I didn't have to pay ANY sort of book promo fee to a website.
> 
> I went to work and toiled in my cubicle and came home to find that I had paid off (from those sales figures alone) about 7-8 percent of my advance in a single day.
> 
> Yup, I love Sundays!


Awesome, Steve! Definitely good news


----------



## RMGauthier

Awesome Steve! I hope your numbers continue to astound you. 


Deb, I loved your book cover. I think the cartoon aspect plays into the fact that it's a romantic comedy.


----------



## geronl

Great news Steve


----------



## RMGauthier

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I've got a full evening shift happening tonight.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 8 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 11 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 11 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 11 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 13 days left Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 18 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 19 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 19 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 20 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 20 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 20 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hey Steve, I was going through Scout and noticed that Stolen Hearts is on their last day today. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29VORYV0WJYIV


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dang it. I goofed again. Thanks for catching me up on that RM Gauthier. I went through the whole list this morning and everything seems to be in its proper place again.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
3 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
7 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
10 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
10 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
10 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
17 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
18 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
18 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
19 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
19 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
19 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so let me give you folks a peek at what the promotional powers of Kindle Scout can do for you as a writer - keeping in mind that my book has only been out since April 29th and that some Kindle Scout authors are selling at a much higher rank than myself.
> 
> This is for all of you folks out there who keep telling me that I made a mistake by signing up with Kindle Scout. This is for all of you folks out there who moan about engaging in a 30 day popularity contest and how I am going to be spending the next six years just trying pay off that $1500.00 advance that Kindle Scout gave me.
> 
> Poppycock.
> 
> I love Sundays.
> 
> Just last Sunday KELPIE DREAMS made the climb from an Amazon.com rating of 20,606 up to 6732 in a single day. That's about 22 copies sold in a stretch of 24 hours.
> 
> Then, over the week it began to slip.
> 
> Okay, I thought to myself. This was bound to happen. Be brave. Maybe it won't slip a whole lot.
> 
> But of course I was feeling bummed out.
> 
> I went to work this morning and it was ranked at 16,946.
> 
> I came home tonight and it had leaped up to 4481 - which is about 43 copies today.
> 
> I didn't do ANY sort of promotion.
> 
> I didn't have to pay ANY sort of book promo fee to a website.
> 
> I went to work and toiled in my cubicle and came home to find that I had paid off (from those sales figures alone) about 7-8 percent of my advance in a single day.
> 
> Yup, I love Sundays!


 Great job, Steve! I mean, sitting in your cubicle... LOL Honestly though, it's an excellent book with an engaging story and you nailed it. So why shouldn't you see what kind of marketing awesome you can gain from Kindle Press? Love hearing Kelpie Dreams is doing so well


----------



## Steve Vernon

PattiLarsen said:


> Great job, Steve! I mean, sitting in your cubicle... LOL Honestly though, it's an excellent book with an engaging story and you nailed it. So why shouldn't you see what kind of marketing awesome you can gain from Kindle Press? Love hearing Kelpie Dreams is doing so well


Your book is going to do well too, Patti. EVE is going to soar.

I mean, just take a look at some of these Kindle Scout alumni.

Steven L. Hawk's SON OF JUSTICE is sitting at 1010 paid in Kindle this morning. He came through this thread and into Kindle Press just a short time before I did.

Erik Therme's RESTHAVEN is at 6418.

Rick Pullen's thriller NAKED AMBITION is resting at 259.

Now, not every Kindle Press release has shot as high as that - but the potential opportunity there is absolutely undeniable.

Me, I'm glad to be a part of this.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Steve,
I'm lifting my cup of coffee to your success. Way to go and keep it up! I love Sundays, too.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> Your book is going to do well too, Patti. EVE is going to soar.
> 
> I mean, just take a look at some of these Kindle Scout alumni.
> 
> Steven L. Hawk's SON OF JUSTICE is sitting at 1010 paid in Kindle this morning. He came through this thread and into Kindle Press just a short time before I did.
> 
> Erik Therme's RESTHAVEN is at 6418.
> 
> Rick Pullen's thriller NAKED AMBITION is resting at 259.
> 
> Now, not every Kindle Press release has shot as high as that - but the potential opportunity there is absolutely undeniable.
> 
> Me, I'm glad to be a part of this.


Regardless, I'm also glad  Because no matter what happens, I love giving my work the very best chance. Thanks for the vote of confidence! I'll be sure to share once I'm up and running...


----------



## Mark Wakely

RMGauthier said:


> Hey Steve, I was going through Scout and noticed that Stolen Hearts is on their last day today. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29VORYV0WJYIV


Removed one novel from my nom list (which I'll nominate again later) and replaced it with Stolen Hearts. The other two on my list are Son of Lot and The Saturday Evening Girls Club.

Just trying to do my part.

Mark


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

I don't seem to have had much success so far with Torn Away. It's just on presale until tomorrow though.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Good job, Steve--you deserve it!


----------



## klagodzki

Mark Wakely said:


> Removed one novel from my nom list (which I'll nominate again later) and replaced it with Stolen Hearts. The other two on my list are Son of Lot and The Saturday Evening Girls Club.
> 
> Just trying to do my part.
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Mark Wakely said:


> Removed one novel from my nom list (which I'll nominate again later) and replaced it with Stolen Hearts. The other two on my list are Son of Lot and The Saturday Evening Girls Club.
> 
> Just trying to do my part.
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much Mark!! And congrats on your success thus far Steve, that's awesome to hear!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Have the top three nominations locked & loaded

And good to hear things are going well for you Steve.


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Regardless, I'm also glad  Because no matter what happens, I love giving my work the very best chance. Thanks for the vote of confidence! I'll be sure to share once I'm up and running...


Yeah, yours will be awesome once released.

Finished my phone call with KS. I sent them an email to ask more about future stuff, and now I'm just excited waiting for everything to happen. June 9th-13th is when I get my edits back, then hopefully I can get it to them and published by end of June early July.

Still waiting for the tax information email.

I'm super thrilled to hear about how well kepie's Dream is doing. There are a lot of emo people on Kindle Scout I've noticed (people who feel like KS didn't sell their book enough and did no work on their own) which only encourages me more that this is worthwhile!


----------



## lincolnjcole

P.S. Still have the top 3 nominated in Kindle Scout! I can't believe the nether didn't get picked (got the email) because I thought that one was locked in. Huge hours in H&T and good page views.


----------



## Steve Vernon

lincolnjcole said:


> I'm super thrilled to hear about how well kepie's Dream is doing. There are a lot of emo people on Kindle Scout I've noticed (people who feel like KS didn't sell their book enough and did no work on their own) which only encourages me more that this is worthwhile!


Yup, emo people.

You can't let yourself get too bummed out about this game. I've been flat-lined for sales on every other one of my books over the last week or even two weeks - but KELPIE DREAMS keeps chugging along.

I've been working extra hours on the day job, tending a sick wife, and nursing some sort of weird half-a-head-cold myself. Life happens that way sometimes. You can't be blaming everybody else for the fecal rainfall that occasionally land. E-books go up, e-books go down. Life goes up, life goes down. Rain falls and then it's sunny again.

It's not about getting knocked down. It's all about getting back up on your feet and taking one more step forward.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Yup, emo people.
> 
> You can't let yourself get too bummed out about this game. I've been flat-lined for sales on every other one of my books over the last week or even two weeks - but KELPIE DREAMS keeps chugging along.
> 
> I've been working extra hours on the day job, tending a sick wife, and nursing some sort of weird half-a-head-cold myself. Life happens that way sometimes. You can't be blaming everybody else for the fecal rainfall that occasionally land. E-books go up, e-books go down. Life goes up, life goes down. Rain falls and then it's sunny again.
> 
> It's not about getting knocked down. It's all about getting back up on your feet and taking one more step forward.


For sure. It's awesome you're doing so well. I had my phone call with them and I'm super excited about starting the process.

Did you do any other launch promotions to kick things off?


----------



## Meb Bryant

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Meb, I'm right there with you. I even posted the campaign information (along with the request to nominate other books) on my high school, undergraduate, and graduate alum pages--which appears to have caused a spike in views


Jada,

Thank you for the words of reinforcement. I'm waiting to be arrested at any minute on stalking charges for pursuing Twitter followers to get their nomination. #zealous

BTW, your cover is eye catching, nice job.


----------



## 1984Phins

After a much needed polish and some tinkering,

Murder in 4th Hour is ready to go.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0XGPMW

Continued good luck to all of the current Scout campaigns. I keep telling my students to nominate everyday, so hopefully they are.


----------



## TobyT

1984Phins said:


> After a much needed polish and some tinkering,
> 
> Murder in 4th Hour is ready to go.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0XGPMW
> 
> Continued good luck to all of the current Scout campaigns. I keep telling my students to nominate everyday, so hopefully they are.


Happy book launching, Mike!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

1984Phins said:


> After a much needed polish and some tinkering,
> 
> Murder in 4th Hour is ready to go.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0XGPMW
> 
> Continued good luck to all of the current Scout campaigns. I keep telling my students to nominate everyday, so hopefully they are.


Best of luck on your book launch.

And don't forget to add a Headtalker campaign.
Steve is doing a Kelpie Dreams Push campaign right now for his Kindle Scout book
and the more of these we try the better idea we get on how they work.

Tips
Indie Author Retweet Group: Simply follow to join, then add #IARTG in any tweet you want us to re-tweet.


----------



## nwdebster

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Best of luck and hang in there with the waiting, I had you on my list for the final days!


Thank you, Jane. I appreciate the support.


----------



## nwdebster

RMGauthier said:


> Awesome Steve! I hope your numbers continue to astound you.
> 
> Deb, I loved your book cover. I think the cartoon aspect plays into the fact that it's a romantic comedy.


Thanks, I really love it too, because it's nearly impossible to find the cover art I'd like if it was real people. The artwork expresses the book exactly, right down to the whisk in her hand and the red shoes. We shall see what happens.

And Steve, that's great information. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

lincolnjcole said:


> For sure. It's awesome you're doing so well. I had my phone call with them and I'm super excited about starting the process.
> 
> Did you do any other launch promotions to kick things off?


Not much at all, Lincoln. I've got a couple of requests for guest-blogs that I keep meaning to follow up on, and I've done a fair bit of tweeting - but basically it has all been the power of Kindle marketing that has pushed it forward.


----------



## Paul Kohler

OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning. 

Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dang it, Paul. That's sad news, but I'm glad that the doctors are taking a look at her now. Don't fret about anything else but her well being.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Tuesday and I've got the morning off. Once the wife gets on her way to work and I'm still behind on about a half a dozen chores - but I'm going to get some writing done today, dang it.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
6 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
9 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
9 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
9 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
16 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
17 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
17 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
18 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
18 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
18 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


I'm sorry, Paul. I hope she gets better fast. Good luck!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Meb Bryant said:


> Jada,
> 
> Thank you for the words of reinforcement. I'm waiting to be arrested at any minute on stalking charges for pursuing Twitter followers to get their nomination. #zealous
> 
> BTW, your cover is eye catching, nice job.


Thank you, Meb! Christina Keats is very talented. On an earlier draft, she had the cat turned to face the reader...with his little hind legs open. Didn't think the readers needed visual proof he's a boy, so got her to turn him to profile.


----------



## rohit

Steve Vernon said:


> Dang it. I goofed again. Thanks for catching me up on that RM Gauthier. I went through the whole list this morning and everything seems to be in its proper place again.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Stolen Hearts by Rohit Gahlowt
> 3 days left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 7 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 10 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 10 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 10 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 17 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 18 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 18 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 19 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 19 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 19 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thank you to everyone here who nominated stolen hearts, i was out of town so not really checking up on its progress... for 29 days it was nowhere but suddenly on the last day it was on the hot and trending list, 
a big thank you to all, now I will continue to nominate books on their last day so that I can nominate more books each day. kindle scout was an interesting experience... cheers and all the best to everyone here


----------



## rohit

Mark Wakely said:


> Removed one novel from my nom list (which I'll nominate again later) and replaced it with Stolen Hearts. The other two on my list are Son of Lot and The Saturday Evening Girls Club.
> 
> Just trying to do my part.
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark and steve for pointing out that stolen hearts was on its last day... cheers


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


There are no words when a loved one is ill  I wish your wife a speedy recovery!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Best wishes to you and your wife Paul. Hope she has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Paul, so sorry about your wife's illness--hope she recovers fully and soon. I took a peek at your book and really like it, so I'm happy to have nominated it and offered you a bit of promo on FB and Twitter. Hope it helps!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Best wishes to you and your wife Paul. Hope she has a speedy recovery!!


I agree, hope she's well soon!


----------



## Guest

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


Paul,

Sorry to hear about your wife. It's great news that she'll recover, though. My best to you and her and the rest of your family!


----------



## writerguyKen

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


I'm very sorry to hear about your wife. I will certainly share a post about your book on your behalf.


----------



## RMGauthier

My thoughts and prayers are with you and you're wife. Glad to hear everything will be alright. Your book is strong and should do just fine. Love the cover.


----------



## kespano

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


I'm so sorry to hear that, Paul. I hope your wife has a smooth and quick recovery.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


Paul, 
I'm so sorry about your wife. Sending prayers for her speedy recovery and strength for you. 
Keep us informed.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you, Meb! Christina Keats is very talented. On an earlier draft, she had the cat turned to face the reader...with his little hind legs open. Didn't think the readers needed visual proof he's a boy, so got her to turn him to profile.


Jada,
I've given this "cat thing" a lot of thought. Why don't you turn the cat back around facing the reader as it was originally done? Then, you can write an erotica story to complement it. I have a lot of unused ideas, waiting to be explored. I just can't seem to get any takers. &#128563;


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

You and your wife are in my prayers Paul. My husband is a stroke survivor so I empathize with you completely. Hang in there. 

And an enormous thank you to this board for your support during these final Kindle Scout days.


----------



## RMGauthier

Happy Birthday Vincent!  Torn Away showed up on my kindle this morning. Good luck with the launch.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Sorry to hear about your wife Paul. 
Best wishes for a speedy & complete recovery.


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I'm sort of back in the saddle. I submitted The Hunted Assassin and then high-tailed it out of town for vacation. Unfortunately, I am not sure how much time I'm going to be able to spend on pimping the campaign as an unforseen medical emergency came up while on vacation. On the first day of the trip, my wofe suffered a hemorrhagic stroke. The strange thing is, we had no idea what had happened until we were home on Sunday. Her speech was a little disrupted and she had some confussion all trip, but she was coherent throughout the vacation, so we chalked it up as a reaction to something she ate or drank. When it didn't get better, we knew something was wrong. Now, she's in ICU and will be there for a while until they can gather what had happened. She'll recover, but it's going to take me away from campaigning.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to sneak in here and refill my nominations slots with the top most campaigns on Steve's list. I see that a few of my nominations that got selected just published, so I'll try and get those downloaded and put into my reading queue. I just cant promise when I'll get to them though. It will happen though!


Paul, sorry to hear about your wife, but glad to hear she will recover. That's a scary thing to have happen, I'm sure.

Your book cover is awesome, the story looks great and the writing is top-notch. I predict you will be published by Kindle Scout and it will be in my nominations as soon as a space opens up four days from now.


----------



## editorjmv

Sorry to learn that your wife had a stroke, Paul.  My best wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Joan


----------



## Delaine Christine

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Best wishes to you and your wife Paul. Hope she has a speedy recovery!!


Yes, Paul, so sorry to hear the news. Thoughts and prayers going out to her for a speedy recovery. Take it from one who knows, a loving spouses presence nearby during recovery is the greatest of comforts. You can rest easy knowing your book is solid.

And to everyone, thank you for your warm wishes as I recovered from one of my more brutal migraines. Today is the first I've seen sunshine since Thursday. 
It feels wonderful on my face.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Another book was picked by Kindle Scout.

Bastion Saturn

Just showed up on their banner. That brings it to 6 for the month (last month was 13).  I'm curious if they are going to accept several more to bring it up to around 8-9 or if this is just going to be a slow month for them. My guess is they have a quota, so picking 13 last month if they are supposed to average 10 might mean they are only planning to pick 7 now. Nine books would be average.


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> Another book was picked by Kindle Scout.
> 
> Bastion Saturn
> 
> Just showed up on their banner. That brings it to 6 for the month (last month was 13). I'm curious if they are going to accept several more to bring it up to around 8-9 or if this is just going to be a slow month for them. My guess is they have a quota, so picking 13 last month if they are supposed to average 10 might mean they are only planning to pick 7 now. Nine books would be average.


And now it's a four book day. Including two that I honestly don't remember--not at all.


----------



## kespano

Congrats to Kathryn Hearst for your book, The Spirit Tree, being selected! I nominated you and look forward to reading your book.


----------



## TobyT

lincolnjcole said:


> Another book was picked by Kindle Scout.
> 
> Bastion Saturn
> 
> Just showed up on their banner. That brings it to 6 for the month (last month was 13). I'm curious if they are going to accept several more to bring it up to around 8-9 or if this is just going to be a slow month for them. My guess is they have a quota, so picking 13 last month if they are supposed to average 10 might mean they are only planning to pick 7 now. Nine books would be average.





writerguyKen said:


> And now it's a four book day. Including two that I honestly don't remember--not at all.


I remember Spirit Tree and Devil in the Dock. I knew Spirit Tree would get picked. Girl in the Boston Box didn't make it.


----------



## KathrynMHearst

The bar turned blue! The bar is blue and my book is sitting pretty on the "Recently Selected" banner. Free copies of Spirit Tree for everyone! (Imagine the last line in Monty Python voice)


----------



## KathrynMHearst

kespano said:


> Congrats to Kathryn Hearst for your book, The Spirit Tree, being selected! I nominated you and look forward to reading your book.


Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Congratulations Kathryn Hearst. 

Please remember us when you are wining & dining with all your celebrity pals


----------



## KathrynMHearst

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Congratulations Kathryn Hearst.
> 
> Please remember us when you are wining & dining with all your celebrity pals


You guys are my celebrity pals.


----------



## writerguyKen

KathrynMHearst said:


> The bar turned blue! The bar is blue and my book is sitting pretty on the "Recently Selected" banner. Free copies of Spirit Tree for everyone! (Imagine the last line in Monty Python voice)


congratulations!!


----------



## writerguyKen

I just tweeted on Paul's behalf for The Hunted Assassin. I thought some of you might like to as well, since he most likely won't have a chance anytime soon. I'm including the link to his Kindle Scout page.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MW0XBTHVB0VT


----------



## klagodzki

writerguyKen said:


> I just tweeted on Paul's behalf for The Hunted Assassin. I thought some of you might like to as well, since he most likely won't have a chance anytime soon. I'm including the link to his Kindle Scout page.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MW0XBTHVB0VT


I tweeted the Hunted Assassin out and will nominate it as soon as I have a spot in two days (at which time my waiting period will start).

Congratulations to everyone who was selected today!


----------



## Chuck57

As y'all know, my book didn't make the cut. Kinda bummed. But you have been wonderful supports during this process. Thank you so much. And good luck to those who still are in the mix. I'll continue to work my way down the list for the next couple weeks.

And congrats, Kathryn! Well done.


----------



## PattiLarsen

KathrynMHearst said:


> The bar turned blue! The bar is blue and my book is sitting pretty on the "Recently Selected" banner. Free copies of Spirit Tree for everyone! (Imagine the last line in Monty Python voice)


YAY Spirit Tree! So excited for you


----------



## PattiLarsen

Just received my edits from KPress--super excited to dive in and see what's up! It's been five days of screenwriting bootcamp for a webseries I'm writing and directing in August so I'm SO PUMPED to get back to Eve... and WOW look at that four book selection activity! Happy Tuesday, y'all XO


----------



## kespano

klagodzki said:


> I tweeted the Hunted Assassin out and will nominate it as soon as I have a spot in two days (at which time my waiting period will start).
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who was selected today!





writerguyKen said:


> I just tweeted on Paul's behalf for The Hunted Assassin. I thought some of you might like to as well, since he most likely won't have a chance anytime soon. I'm including the link to his Kindle Scout page.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MW0XBTHVB0VT


I also tweeted it and will nom once I have space.


----------



## kespano

Chuck57 said:


> As y'all know, my book didn't make the cut. Kinda bummed. But you have been wonderful supports during this process. Thank you so much. And good luck to those who still are in the mix. I'll continue to work my way down the list for the next couple weeks.
> 
> And congrats, Kathryn! Well done.


Good luck with everything moving forward!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

writerguyKen said:


> I just tweeted on Paul's behalf for The Hunted Assassin. I thought some of you might like to as well, since he most likely won't have a chance anytime soon. I'm including the link to his Kindle Scout page.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MW0XBTHVB0VT


That's a great idea Ken. I hope Paul doesn't mind but I put together a quick Headtalker campaign so we can all help that way as well.
I added it to the list for 10 days out.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.25.html


----------



## klagodzki

Lloyd MacRae said:


> That's a great idea Ken. I hope Paul doesn't mind but I put together a quick Headtalker campaign so we can all help that way as well.
> I added it to the list for 10 days out.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.25.html


Supported x2.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Lloyd MacRae said:


> That's a great idea Ken. I hope Paul doesn't mind but I put together a quick Headtalker campaign so we can all help that way as well.
> I added it to the list for 10 days out.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.25.html


An excellent idea Ken and Lloyd - Supported. Couldn't get my tumblr to work for some reason though.

Congrats to the Spirit Tree! Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Chuck57 said:


> As y'all know, my book didn't make the cut. Kinda bummed. But you have been wonderful supports during this process. Thank you so much. And good luck to those who still are in the mix. I'll continue to work my way down the list for the next couple weeks.
> 
> And congrats, Kathryn! Well done.


Sorry to hear about The Girl in The Boston Box. Look forward to reading it anyway.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Wow, all you people are incredible! I am speechless and damn that dust in the eye! Thanks for all the help with tweets and shares. That is really awesome! And thanks for the HeadTalker campaign. I was totally going to do that too, but my mind is elsewhere. Thank you all - it really means the world.

The wife is passed two of the three hurdles. She is signed off by Physical Therapy and Occupational Therapy, but they expect 60 to 90 days of intense Speech Therapy. She is confused a bit of the time, and it's as if someone just dipped into her mind and removed 20% or her vocabulary. She knows what she wants to say, but just can pull the right word out. She can get there with work, but you can see it in her eyes how debilitating it all is. For now, 24/7 care is necessary until she can effectively get the words out in case of an emergency. But, she's physically well, and that is huge. Baby steps.

Again, thank you, everyone!


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> Wow, all you people are incredible! I am speechless and damn that dust in the eye! Thanks for all the help with tweets and shares. That is really awesome! And thanks for the HeadTalker campaign. I was totally going to do that too, but my mind is elsewhere. Thank you all - it really means the world.
> 
> The wife is passed two of the three hurdles. She is signed off by Physical Therapy and Occupational Therapy, but they expect 60 to 90 days of intense Speech Therapy. She is confused a bit of the time, and it's as if someone just dipped into her mind and removed 20% or her vocabulary. She knows what she wants to say, but just can pull the right word out. She can get there with work, but you can see it in her eyes how debilitating it all is. For now, 24/7 care is necessary until she can effectively get the words out in case of an emergency. But, she's physically well, and that is huge. Baby steps.
> 
> Again, thank you, everyone!


Sounds like mostly good news about your wife, which is awesome. She's in our thoughts. Looking forward to getting my free copy of THE HUNTED ASSASSIN when it is selected for publication!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

So happy to hear the news about your wife Paul. And I'll also do my part to support The Hunted Assassin. I caught up on the message board posts this evening and was also moved by all of the posts here re: the plans to support Paul's book - y'all are awesome. 

Huge congratulations to you Kathryn Hearst - love to see news like this on this board. Looking forward to reading The Spirit Tree.

Chuck I'm so sorry to hear your news, but looking forward to reading your book too!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lloyd MacRae said:


> That's a great idea Ken. I hope Paul doesn't mind but I put together a quick Headtalker campaign so we can all help that way as well.
> I added it to the list for 10 days out.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.25.html


I just hit that HeadTalker with three solid broadsides from my Twitter, my LinkedIn and my Tumblr to bump it right up to 25 supporters - so everything past this is gravy.


----------



## geronl

KathrynMHearst said:


> Thanks!


congrats


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> I just hit that HeadTalker with three solid broadsides from my Twitter, my LinkedIn and my Tumblr to bump it right up to 25 supporters - so everything past this is gravy.


Cool! Lloyd, if Paul agrees, you may want to email HT to bring the go live date up so that Paul has time for another HT round. I did three and think the HT effect compounds.


----------



## Paul Kohler

klagodzki said:


> Cool! Lloyd, if Paul agrees, you may want to email HT to bring the go live date up so that Paul has time for another HT round. I did three and think the HT effect compounds.


Sounds fine with me! Thanks again to all of you.

Paul


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Paul Kohler said:


> Wow, all you people are incredible! I am speechless and damn that dust in the eye! Thanks for all the help with tweets and shares. That is really awesome! And thanks for the HeadTalker campaign. I was totally going to do that too, but my mind is elsewhere. Thank you all - it really means the world.
> 
> The wife is passed two of the three hurdles. She is signed off by Physical Therapy and Occupational Therapy, but they expect 60 to 90 days of intense Speech Therapy. She is confused a bit of the time, and it's as if someone just dipped into her mind and removed 20% or her vocabulary. She knows what she wants to say, but just can pull the right word out. She can get there with work, but you can see it in her eyes how debilitating it all is. For now, 24/7 care is necessary until she can effectively get the words out in case of an emergency. But, she's physically well, and that is huge. Baby steps.
> 
> Again, thank you, everyone!


Paul, I'm glad your wife is making good progress, with good care from you and her doctors. So sorry this happened to her, and wishing a speedy recovery.

Rooting for your book as well--but health stuff always gets the priority!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Chuck57 said:


> As y'all know, my book didn't make the cut. Kinda bummed. But you have been wonderful supports during this process. Thank you so much. And good luck to those who still are in the mix. I'll continue to work my way down the list for the next couple weeks.
> 
> And congrats, Kathryn! Well done.


The whole idea of Boston Box sounded great, and the excerpt really pulled me in--so I'm sorry it wasn't chosen. Looking forward to buying it when you make it available.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. It's hump day. Somebody shoot a camel, would you?

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
5 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
8 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
8 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
8 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
15 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
16 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
16 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
17 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
17 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
17 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Chuck57

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Congrats on The Spirit Tree getting selected Kathryn, that book looked great. Commiserations to Chuck, I have to say, Boston Box is my type of book, I love thrillers/ suspense so I'm gutted it didn't get picked and I agree with what another poster said, the premise looked really intriguing. I hope you will go ahead and publish anyway?
> 
> Still waiting to hear back on my campaign, it's all a bit nail biting, but we'll see. I'm prepared for the worst. Anyway, it's been awesome getting to know everyone on this thread, plus I've scored some great free books, and learnt how to better run a campaign should I choose to go down the Scout route again, so whichever way the wind blows, that can't be bad. Good luck to those still waiting to hear back.


Thanks so much for the words of support. Not quite sure of my next steps...taking a few days to examine options. Good luck!



Norman Prentiss said:


> The whole idea of Boston Box sounded great, and the excerpt really pulled me in--so I'm sorry it wasn't chosen. Looking forward to buying it when you make it available.


And thanks as well, Norman. Rejection certainly gives rise to doubts, so it's great to hear that you thought it worthwhile.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lots more books were picked yesterday. Up to 9 for the month. I built a new spreadsheet (It's at the kindlescout link on my website) just to show monthly stats (average by year, etc) of all selected books. Up to 159 books total. That's over 19 months, and about 200 books a month go up on kindle scout.

3800 books total (estimate) so about 4% of books that go up on kindle scout are chosen. If we give it a range (since we don't know the actual number of books) we could say between 3% and 7% of books.


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> Lots more books were picked yesterday. Up to 9 for the month. I built a new spreadsheet (It's at the kindlescout link on my website) just to show monthly stats (average by year, etc) of all selected books. Up to 159 books total. That's over 19 months, and about 200 books a month go up on kindle scout.
> 
> 3800 books total (estimate) so about 4% of books that go up on kindle scout are chosen. If we give it a range (since we don't know the actual number of books) we could say between 3% and 7% of books.


Thank you, Lincoln. Yes, 4% aren't great odds, but a hell of a lot better than traditional publishing.

I look forward to reading Raven's Peak. Has Amazon given an estimate of the launch date?


----------



## TobyT

klagodzki said:


> Thank you, Lincoln. Yes, 4% aren't great odds, but a hell of a lot better than traditional publishing.
> 
> I look forward to reading Raven's Peak. Has Amazon given an estimate of the launch date?


Karol, since you only have one day left, I replaced a nomination with your book. I'll put the other one back later. Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Thank you, Lincoln. Yes, 4% aren't great odds, but a hell of a lot better than traditional publishing.
> 
> I look forward to reading Raven's Peak. Has Amazon given an estimate of the launch date?


I'm getting my edits back on June 9th-13th and them I'm planning to get it back to them as soon as possible. They said it takes about 2 weeks to start a preorder and 2 weeks on preorder, so I'm hoping right around July 4th for launch!

I've been updating all of my books recently and playing with pricing. I raised them to 3.99 for a while, but that didn't sell, so it's back down to 2.99. I also haven't had any luck with wide distribution on a few books, so I might end up going back into select if a few more dry months slip by.


----------



## klagodzki

TobyT said:


> Karol, since you only have one day left, I replaced a nomination with your book. I'll put the other one back later. Good luck!


Thanks, Toby!


----------



## TobyT

I checked out the books that are in line to be published by Kindle Press and noticed a couple of things: With few exceptions, selected authors have other published books on Amazon that have done at least fairly well. As I said there are a few exceptions, such as P.M. Drummond, whose book "Perdition" made the cut.  and 2)Most of the cover art looks professionally done. Books that are passed by in two or three days are usually ones whose cover art didn't pass muster. If you get past that step, then you go through the reading phase. If you pass that, you're in. Just my two cents.

RED RABBIT has been in review for five days, so I figured the cover art at least made it through


----------



## PattiLarsen

The final version of Eve is now with KPress  #bestjobever good luck to all still waiting and to those who are moving forward on their own--you got this!


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> The final version of Eve is now with KPress  #bestjobever good luck to all still waiting and to those who are moving forward on their own--you got this!


Woot!

Waiting for my edits! They set up the monies system for me, and I think I'll get the advance soon. It's going to take 860 book sales to pay it off :O

I'm curious how long that's going to take...


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot!
> 
> Waiting for my edits! They set up the monies system for me, and I think I'll get the advance soon. It's going to take 860 book sales to pay it off :O
> 
> I'm curious how long that's going to take...


It's all very efficient LOL they seem to have it down to a science. Went very smoothly for me--keep us posted!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

If anyone would care to help, I've got a headtalker campaign to promo my book Torn Away.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/

If anyone doesn't want to, here's a link to a bulldog rolling down a hill.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3KJCQR4bI


----------



## lincolnjcole

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If anyone would care to help, I've got a headtalker campaign to promo my book Torn Away.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/
> 
> If anyone doesn't want to, here's a link to a bulldog rolling down a hill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3KJCQR4bI


Done and done!

That reminds me of my dog!


----------



## writerguyKen

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If anyone would care to help, I've got a headtalker campaign to promo my book Torn Away.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/
> 
> If anyone doesn't want to, here's a link to a bulldog rolling down a hill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3KJCQR4bI


I got your headtalker. The dog I have not yet checked out!


----------



## klagodzki

TobyT said:


> I checked out the books that are in line to be published by Kindle Press and noticed a couple of things: With few exceptions, selected authors have other published books on Amazon that have done at least fairly well. As I said there are a few exceptions, such as P.M. Drummond, whose book "Perdition" made the cut. and 2)Most of the cover art looks professionally done. Books that are passed by in two or three days are usually ones whose cover art didn't pass muster. If you get past that step, then you go through the reading phase. If you pass that, you're in. Just my two cents.
> 
> RED RABBIT has been in review for five days, so I figured the cover art at least made it through


Agreed, but the causation could run in the other direction--the more seasoned writers tend to write better books. (Sorry, it's the former contrary stats geek in me speaking.  )

With a day and a half left, I'm more nervous now than I was before this thing started.


----------



## TobyT

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If anyone would care to help, I've got a headtalker campaign to promo my book Torn Away.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/
> 
> If anyone doesn't want to, here's a link to a bulldog rolling down a hill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3KJCQR4bI


Done!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Paul Kohler said:


> Sounds fine with me! Thanks again to all of you.
> 
> Paul


The Headtalker campaign is set to go off shortly.


----------



## klagodzki

Lloyd MacRae said:


> The Headtalker campaign is set to go off shortly.


Boom!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If anyone would care to help, I've got a headtalker campaign to promo my book Torn Away.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/
> 
> If anyone doesn't want to, here's a link to a bulldog rolling down a hill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3KJCQR4bI


Added to Headtalker campaign thread


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Wow, thanks everyone! I've already got 23 people behind it. I only need 3 more!!!!!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If anyone would care to help, I've got a headtalker campaign to promo my book Torn Away.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/
> 
> If anyone doesn't want to, here's a link to a bulldog rolling down a hill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3KJCQR4bI


Vincent,
I supported your HeadTalker campaign and loved the video of the bulldog rolling down the hill. I feel it parallels my writing life. Climb the hill, roll back down. Giggle and laugh. Get up and repeat.

Lloyd,
I also supported Paul's campaign. It looks very nice. Well done.
I'm going through the thread now and supporting the other writers. (in spite of being at work)

Also, I added my campaign link to the HeadTalker thread.

Onward and upward...and back down the hill.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/


----------



## geronl

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Wow, thanks everyone! I've already got 23 people behind it. I only need 3 more!!!!!


#25, right here


----------



## Guest

kespano said:


> Congrats to Kathryn Hearst for your book, The Spirit Tree, being selected! I nominated you and look forward to reading your book.


Kespano,

Yesterday, while trying to decide if I would submit my book HOLLOW BOND to Kindle Scout, I was perusing the Scout page to see what offerings there were and your cover immediately caught my eye. In fact, it stayed with me, because I recognized it in your sig line.  Edit: "I recognized it when I clicked the link in your sig line", is what I meant to say.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Vincent-Morrone said:


> If anyone would care to help, I've got a headtalker campaign to promo my book Torn Away.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/
> 
> If anyone doesn't want to, here's a link to a bulldog rolling down a hill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU3KJCQR4bI


Done!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Vincent, one Headtalker supported  Good luck! (and bulldogs are ADORBS)


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I need to get me some writing done - so let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
4 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
7 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
7 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
7 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
14 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
15 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
15 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
16 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
16 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
16 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Paul Kohler

OK, I just filled up one of my nomination spots with Nordic Nights, as I had an open spot. Good luck!

Also, I have created another HeadTalker run. Any support you all could throw my way would be appreciated. I'll return the support in kind. Thanks!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I just filled up one of my nomination spots with Nordic Nights, as I had an open spot. Good luck!
> 
> Also, I have created another HeadTalker run. Any support you all could throw my way would be appreciated. I'll return the support in kind. Thanks!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/


Supported - I'm a complete newbie, had never known about Headtalker until now. Very cool!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

PattiLarsen said:


> Vincent, one Headtalker supported  Good luck! (and bulldogs are ADORBS)


Also supported Vincent. And I'm pretty obsessed with all types of bulldogs but especially Frenchies.


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday and I need to get me some writing done - so let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT Son of Lot by Karol Lagodzki
> 4 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 7 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 7 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 7 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 14 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 15 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 15 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 16 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 16 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 16 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


The last day feels wonderful.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

klagodzki said:


> The last day feel wonderful.


OMG I'll bet. I cannot wait. This has been a long slog. Congrats to you and best of luck!!


----------



## RMGauthier

klagodzki said:


> The last day feels wonderful.


Good luck. I've watched you work hard at this campaign. I hope it pays off for you, either way you've done your best and should congratulate yourself. Everyone on here should. Now that its out of your hands, sit back and feel good about all that you accomplished.

Best wishes!


----------



## TobyT

klagodzki said:


> The last day feels wonderful.


Good luck, Karol! It is now day 6 of the waiting game for RED RABBIT.


----------



## hlynn117

How long did most of you stay in review before you were either chosen or rejected? This review period is a bit torturous.  

Thanks for the support!


----------



## TobyT

hlynn117 said:


> How long did most of you stay in review before you were either chosen or rejected? This review period is a bit torturous.
> 
> Thanks for the support!


The average seems to be about 8 days.


----------



## hlynn117

TobyT said:


> The average seems to be about 8 days.


It seemed closer to 3-4 to me, but maybe the wait time had gone up.


----------



## writerguyKen

klagodzki said:


> The last day feels wonderful.


Karol, congrats on reaching the finish line! I'm happy for you, but will be sorry to see you go. By contrast, The Super Human...


----------



## Scott Reeves

TobyT said:


> The average seems to be about 8 days.


I'm at 12 days and counting/


----------



## klagodzki

writerguyKen said:


> Karol, congrats on reaching the finish line! I'm happy for you, but will be sorry to see you go. By contrast, The Super Human...


My wife has heard me use certain choice words about that "novel." What perplexes me is: what is the person or persons behind it hoping to accomplish?

In any event, the journey is over. I will post my stats tomorrow for Lincoln's spreadsheet. They are nowhere close to what some if the other books got (e.g. the awesome Eve or Raven's Peak), but I hope to have done enough to get an editor to read the book. That's all I can ask.

Whatever happens, I'll keep coming back and lending my support.


----------



## klagodzki

Scott Reeves said:


> I'm at 12 days and counting/


Cruel and unusual punishment. It it takes that long, it'll take me a small fortune in Scotch. Or a large fortune.


----------



## hlynn117

Scott Reeves said:


> I'm at 12 days and counting/


OMG! Best of luck! Maybe I'll be on here lamenting my life in 12 days time...put me out of my misery, Amazon.


----------



## kespano

BJ Bourg said:


> Kespano,
> 
> Yesterday, while trying to decide if I would submit my book HOLLOW BOND to Kindle Scout, I was perusing the Scout page to see what offerings there were and your cover immediately caught my eye. In fact, it stayed with me, because I recognized it in your sig line.  Edit: "I recognized it when I clicked the link in your sig line", is what I meant to say.


I just saw your post; thanks for your comment on my cover! I'm glad it's memorable. I know standing out is sometimes half the battle.


----------



## kespano

Good luck to everyone waiting for news! Hopefully the wait won't be too long.


----------



## lincolnjcole

hlynn117 said:


> How long did most of you stay in review before you were either chosen or rejected? This review period is a bit torturous.
> 
> Thanks for the support!


I was waiting for 3 days (ended Saturday, got the email on Tuesday about noon). I don't think this is the average, though.


klagodzki said:


> My wife has heard me use certain choice words about that "novel." What perplexes me is: what is the person or persons behind it hoping to accomplish?
> 
> In any event, the journey is over. I will post my stats tomorrow for Lincoln's spreadsheet. They are nowhere close to what some if the other books got (e.g. the awesome Eve or Raven's Peak), but I hope to have done enough to get an editor to read the book. That's all I can ask.
> 
> Whatever happens, I'll keep coming back and lending my support.


Awesome, just let me know (you can shoot me an email if you have other suggestions/stuff to add to the entire page)


----------



## Scott Reeves

klagodzki said:


> Cruel and unusual punishment. It it takes that long, it'll take me a small fortune in Scotch. Or a large fortune.


At this point I'm thinking somebody on the Scout team must have forgotten to hit the reject button on mine.


----------



## Meb Bryant

klagodzki said:


> Cruel and unusual punishment. It it takes that long, it'll take me a small fortune in Scotch. Or a large fortune.


Karol,
You've been in my slot for a few days and I'm nervous for you! Holy crapola. This is similar to waiting for a baby to be born.


----------



## kespano

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Supported - I'm a complete newbie, had never known about Headtalker until now. Very cool!


I also just supported Paul's HeadTalker.


----------



## kespano

klagodzki said:


> The last day feels wonderful.


I can imagine! I'm only halfway through and feel good about that... I'll be keeping an eye out for the good news email about your book.


Meb Bryant said:


> Vincent,
> I supported your HeadTalker campaign and loved the video of the bulldog rolling down the hill. I feel it parallels my writing life. Climb the hill, roll back down. Giggle and laugh. Get up and repeat.
> 
> Lloyd,
> I also supported Paul's campaign. It looks very nice. Well done.
> I'm going through the thread now and supporting the other writers. (in spite of being at work)
> 
> Also, I added my campaign link to the HeadTalker thread.
> 
> Onward and upward...and back down the hill.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/


Also just added support for Torn Away on HeadTalker.


----------



## klagodzki

Meb Bryant said:


> Karol,
> You've been in my slot for a few days and I'm nervous for you! Holy crapola. This is similar to waiting for a baby to be born.


I know its controversial, but can we please schedule a c section?


----------



## Meb Bryant

klagodzki said:


> I know its controversial, but can we please schedule a c section?


I've had two...you'll need the Scotch!


----------



## nwdebster

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Supported - I'm a complete newbie, had never known about Headtalker until now. Very cool!


A very busy week but I finally got there. Good luck!


----------



## Scott Reeves

They finally put me out of my misery after 12 days. Now I can finally publish my novel on my own.


----------



## klagodzki

Scott Reeves said:


> They finally put me out of my misery after 12 days. Now I can finally publish my novel on my own.


Dang! I'm sorry to hear that, Scott.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Scott Reeves said:


> They finally put me out of my misery after 12 days. Now I can finally publish my novel on my own.


So sorry to hear that, Scott. But good luck with your launch--kick some butt out there!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Meb Bryant said:


> Karol,
> You've been in my slot for a few days and I'm nervous for you! Holy crapola. This is similar to waiting for a baby to be born.


I said the exact same thing to my husband - it's like waiting to go through labor, and then just waiting for the damn labor to end, and then just praying to God you've got good news at the end of the hell that is labor.

But at the end of the day it's not labor, it's not a baby, it's a book. So whatever happens, it'll be okay. But the wait still totally sucks. And I feel everyone's pain on this board (not to mention my own). Best of luck to all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

klagodzki said:


> I know its controversial, but can we please schedule a c section?


I asked the doctor for a c-section.

He said that he wasn't sure that he could even spell it.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Steve Vernon said:


> I asked the doctor for a c-section.
> 
> He said that he wasn't sure that he could even spell it.


Um...awesomeness. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## kespano

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Uggh just waiting for Scout to put me out of my misery. It's really becoming a distraction, so hard to get anything productive done apart from the copywriting stuff I'm being hired to do, I seem to be a lot sketchier about getting words down while waiting to hear. Silly really, it's all psychological, I mean once I get the reject I'll go back to writing my 2K words a day so why not now, but the human brain is a funny old thing isn't it?
> 
> Good luck Toby and sorry to hear the news about that Scott, 12 days does seem a long time but I suppose at least now you have an answer and can make another plan of action.


Hope you hear good news very soon, Beck. I wonder how many of us are staying productive about writing during our campaigns... I know that's been a struggle for me.

Scott, I hope you're able to move full speed ahead now with publishing your book and finding your readers.


----------



## TobyT

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Uggh just waiting for Scout to put me out of my misery. It's really becoming a distraction, so hard to get anything productive done apart from the copywriting stuff I'm being hired to do, I seem to be a lot sketchier about getting words down while waiting to hear. Silly really, it's all psychological, I mean once I get the reject I'll go back to writing my 2K words a day so why not now, but the human brain is a funny old thing isn't it?
> 
> Good luck Toby and sorry to hear the news about that Scott, 12 days does seem a long time but I suppose at least now you have an answer and can make another plan of action.


Thanks Beck. I hope you get some good news soon


----------



## Scott Reeves

Thanks everyone for the well-wishes. I hope everyone in waiting mode hears some good news soon, and good luck to those with active campaigns.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Scott Reeves said:


> Thanks everyone for the well-wishes. I hope everyone in waiting mode hears some good news soon, and good luck to those with active campaigns.


I'm really sorry to hear your news Scott. I also hope everyone in waiting mode hears good news soon.


----------



## Guest

My campaign just went live. I randomly checked my email one last time before bed and received the message. Here goes nothing, right?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7GAG0C8XGUK


----------



## klagodzki

Done. Campaign over. May the torture commence.

Here are Son of Lot's numbers. I have no idea what significance any of them carry. My hope, though, is that someone at Kindle Scout is reading the book. I have no influence on what happens next.

H&T 283
Page views 2,761
Internal/External 45%/55%


----------



## Steve Vernon

I was hacking and coughing most of the night last night at work. Woke up this morning with what I think might be pneumonia. I'm susceptible and I get it at least once a year, pneumonia vaccine or not. I'll see a doctor this morning and I'm calling in sick. By now you would think that I'd get used to it.

"Sweet darling," I said to my wife this morning over breakfast from the far end of the table. "This sure gets old after awhile."

"I've got a hot news flash," she replied. "So do we all."



On that note, let's get to the list, shall we?"

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
6 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
6 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
6 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
13 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
14 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
14 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
15 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
15 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
15 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
23 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
29 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
29 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Paul Kohler

kespano said:


> I also just supported Paul's HeadTalker.


Thanks for the support!


----------



## Paul Kohler

klagodzki said:


> Done. Campaign over. May the torture commence.
> 
> Here are Son of Lot's numbers. I have no idea what significance any of them carry. My hope, though, is that someone at Kindle Scout is reading the book. I have no influence on what happens next.
> 
> H&T 283
> Page views 2,761
> Internal/External 45%/55%


Those are pretty nice stats, Karol. Good luck!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Had an opening, and Jada's book just filled the spot.

A quick update on my wife - She's been home since Wednesday and is doing OK. The human brain is such a strange thing. One moment, we'll have a complete conversation, and no dropped words. Then just a little later, she'll stumble on every other word, and even make up words for things that she knows. My daughter (18 y.o.) and I are with her all day for now and we try to let her work the words out because once she says the wrong thing she starts throwing out other words as its replacement. Then, she gets frustrated. Then the tears come. It's so hard seeing someone's mind change so drastically, and nearly instantly. First therapy session is next week, and they think 2 or 3 times a week for now. We'll know more on Wednesday.


----------



## writerguyKen

Good morning everyone! I'm so sorry for those who have gotten passes in the last few days. And I'm keeping my fingers crossed for those still waiting. I'm making the brave (sane?) choice to head to a nearby island with very spotty internet service for the Memorial Day holiday. So I am unlikely to be doing anything Kindle Scout related for the next few. My head talker happens tomorrow, so perhaps that will give me a jolt. But otherwise, I'll wait to see what happens when I'm ending soon. (When my book is ending soon that is.) 

Happy Memorial Day fellow Scouters!

Ken
xo


----------



## Mark Wakely

I can sympathize with all those waiting in KS Limbo.  My novel was there for 13 days before being rejected.  Probably the only reason it didn't stay there longer was because the weekend was looming and they had to give me an answer.  Hang in there and find something- anything- to keep you busy and distracted.

Just nominated Take the Body and Run by Jada.  My other two are Nordic Nights by Christine and The Saturday Girls Evening Club by Jane.

Good luck to all three as well as the limbo crowd.  May the KS Gods smile upon you when all is said and done.

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> H&T 283
> Page views 2,761
> Internal/External 45%/55%


Those are good stats and definitely a good ratio. I'll update the stats in once I hear back how the results went (so I know where to put them! Hopefully squarely in the 'picked' category!)



Paul Kohler said:


> A quick update on my wife - She's been home since Wednesday and is doing OK. The human brain is such a strange thing. One moment, we'll have a complete conversation, and no dropped words. Then just a little later, she'll stumble on every other word, and even make up words for things that she knows. My daughter (18 y.o.) and I are with her all day for now and we try to let her work the words out because once she says the wrong thing she starts throwing out other words as its replacement. Then, she gets frustrated. Then the tears come. It's so hard seeing someone's mind change so drastically, and nearly instantly. First therapy session is next week, and they think 2 or 3 times a week for now. We'll know more on Wednesday.


Glad she's back home. Hopefully the therapy goes really well. Keep us updated!



JaneHealeyUnga said:


> I'm really sorry to hear your news Scott. I also hope everyone in waiting mode hears good news soon.


Definitely sorry to hear that it's over for you. Good luck with self publishing!

ALSO: Still rocking the top 3 on this thread! I have a friend running a campaign soon, and I'm hoping to be able to help her along! If anyone is hoping for some advice on some ideas collected from here and the internet:

Kindle Scout Guide

Also, I'm still collecting stats for anyone willing to give me anonymous information about their campaign to help people later!


----------



## RMGauthier

BJ Bourg said:


> *My campaign just went live.* I randomly checked my email one last time before bed and received the message. Here goes nothing, right?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7GAG0C8XGUK


Welcome to the game. Good luck.

*A quick update on my wife *

Hopefully she just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## PattiLarsen

klagodzki said:


> Done. Campaign over. May the torture commence.
> 
> Here are Son of Lot's numbers. I have no idea what significance any of them carry. My hope, though, is that someone at Kindle Scout is reading the book. I have no influence on what happens next.
> 
> H&T 283
> Page views 2,761
> Internal/External 45%/55%


Looks good, Karol! Best of luck to you


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Those are good stats and definitely a good ratio. I'll update the stats in once I hear back how the results went (so I know where to put them! Hopefully squarely in the 'picked' category!)
> 
> Glad she's back home. Hopefully the therapy goes really well. Keep us updated!
> 
> Definitely sorry to hear that it's over for you. Good luck with self publishing!
> 
> ALSO: Still rocking the top 3 on this thread! I have a friend running a campaign soon, and I'm hoping to be able to help her along! If anyone is hoping for some advice on some ideas collected from here and the internet:
> 
> Kindle Scout Guide
> 
> Also, I'm still collecting stats for anyone willing to give me anonymous information about their campaign to help people later!


happy to do so--I'm putting together a vid of my experience and will share it with you when it's done


----------



## Mare

I've been out of pocket awhile, but I just re-filled my three slots. The sample were all interesting—good luck everyone! 

I'm amazed at some of the really good books that KS has turned down.


----------



## klagodzki

I should also mention how grateful I am to everyone on this thread for your support and wisdom. This is better than group therapy. You should charge and bill insurance--I don't think I would have emerged from the battle as (relatively) sane without all of you. Thank you.


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> happy to do so--I'm putting together a vid of my experience and will share it with you when it's done


Awesome! I'll embed it directly so people can see from your experience. It'll be nice having multiple selected authors to share information.

I just hated having to hunt through hundreds of sites for tidbits of information and a lot of vague notions. I'm the kind of person that likes concrete information, so I wanted to get it for other people too


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> Had an opening, and Jada's book just filled the spot.
> 
> A quick update on my wife - She's been home since Wednesday and is doing OK. The human brain is such a strange thing. One moment, we'll have a complete conversation, and no dropped words. Then just a little later, she'll stumble on every other word, and even make up words for things that she knows. My daughter (18 y.o.) and I are with her all day for now and we try to let her work the words out because once she says the wrong thing she starts throwing out other words as its replacement. Then, she gets frustrated. Then the tears come. It's so hard seeing someone's mind change so drastically, and nearly instantly. First therapy session is next week, and they think 2 or 3 times a week for now. We'll know more on Wednesday.


You are all in my prayers, Paul.


----------



## writerguyKen

BJ Bourg said:


> My campaign just went live. I randomly checked my email one last time before bed and received the message. Here goes nothing, right?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7GAG0C8XGUK


Try to remember to breathe. That's all I can say. Apparently one can't go thirty days without oxygen.


----------



## editorjmv

Lincoln, I don't know whether you found the statistics for Modern Surprises or not. If you didn't, Modern Surprises was not selected. It had 54 hours in the Hot and Trending category, and a total of 553 page views. 

If you need more information, let me know.

Joan


----------



## lincolnjcole

editorjmv said:


> Lincoln, I don't know whether you found the statistics for Modern Surprises or not. If you didn't, Modern Surprises was not selected. It had 54 hours in the Hot and Trending category, and a total of 553 page views.
> 
> If you need more information, let me know.
> 
> Joan


Added! Thanks!


----------



## TobyT

BJ Bourg said:


> My campaign just went live. I randomly checked my email one last time before bed and received the message. Here goes nothing, right?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7GAG0C8XGUK


I envy people who write crime fiction who were actually real cops. As it is, I have to pay guys like you as consultants  Anyway, good luck with the campaign! Mine ended and I am now on day 7 in the "hurry up and wait" room.


----------



## Guest

writerguyKen said:


> Try to remember to breathe. That's all I can say. Apparently one can't go thirty days without oxygen.


I'm not sweating it. I've been rejected by the best--and even some of the not-so-great, lol. I learned early on that this is a very subjective business. What one person loves, another hates, and vice versa. If they accept it, they accept it. If they don't, they don't. I'd be excited for sure to get into the program (all I see are big benefits to being included), but a rejection is never the end of the world.

Good luck to everyone in the hunt!


----------



## Guest

RMGauthier said:


> Welcome to the game. Good luck.
> 
> *A quick update on my wife *
> 
> Hopefully she just keeps getting better and better.


Thank you, and best wishes for you and your wife!!!


----------



## Guest

TobyT said:


> I envy people who write crime fiction who were actually real cops. As it is, I have to pay guys like you as consultants  Anyway, good luck with the campaign! Mine ended and I am now on day 7 in the "hurry up and wait" room.


If you ever have any LE questions, direct message me or email me at bjbourg[@]bjbourg.com. I believe in giving back to the writing community...and when I say "giving", I don't mean "selling", lol. If I can answer a question, I will. If I don't know the answer, I'll try to direct you to a place that can help. If all I can provide is a guess based on experience and training, I'll let you know that, as well. And that goes for any writer.


----------



## TobyT

BJ Bourg said:


> If you ever have any LE questions, direct message me or email me at bjbourg[@]bjbourg.com. I believe in giving back to the writing community...and when I say "giving", I don't mean "selling", lol. If I can answer a question, I will. If I don't know the answer, I'll try to direct you to a place that can help. If all I can provide is a guess based on experience and training, I'll let you know that, as well. And that goes for any writer.


Thanks for the offer! I will definitely be looking you up


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

klagodzki said:


> I should also mention how grateful I am to everyone on this thread for your support and wisdom. This is better than group therapy. You should charge and bill insurance--I don't think I would have emerged from the battle as (relatively) sane without all of you. Thank you.


I feel the same way Karol! And impressive stats btw, hope you hear good news soon! Thank you to everyone for their support, especially during these final nerve-wracking days!!


----------



## JG Faherty

Hi, all. Just joined up today. My Scout promo went live this morning (http://tinyurl.com/Changeling-scout) so I'll be perusing this board for advice and to see what kinds of results others had. I only know 2 people who won and they are both pretty satisfied so far. Hardest part for me will be making sure not to over-promote but also making sure people don't forget to vote!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated Take the Body and Run by Jada. My other two are Nordic Nights by Christine and The Saturday Girls Evening Club by Jane.


Thank you, Mark!


----------



## Jada Ryker

JG Faherty said:


> Hi, all. Just joined up today. My Scout promo went live this morning (http://tinyurl.com/Changeling-scout) so I'll be perusing this board for advice and to see what kinds of results others had. I only know 2 people who won and they are both pretty satisfied so far. Hardest part for me will be making sure not to over-promote but also making sure people don't forget to vote!


Welcome! Your book looks interesting. I learned about KBoards after my campaign went live. Six days remaining but who's counting


----------



## Jada Ryker

BJ Bourg said:


> My campaign just went live. I randomly checked my email one last time before bed and received the message. Here goes nothing, right?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7GAG0C8XGUK


Good luck, BJ! Your opening grabs attention


----------



## Jada Ryker

Paul Kohler said:


> Had an opening, and Jada's book just filled the spot.
> 
> A quick update on my wife - She's been home since Wednesday and is doing OK.


Thank you, Paul! Good luck to you, your wife, and your daughter. It's a long road back.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

I just realized I had an opening Jada so I added you.


----------



## kespano

BJ Bourg said:


> I'm not sweating it. I've been rejected by the best--and even some of the not-so-great, lol. I learned early on that this is a very subjective business. What one person loves, another hates, and vice versa. If they accept it, they accept it. If they don't, they don't. I'd be excited for sure to get into the program (all I see are big benefits to being included), but a rejection is never the end of the world.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the hunt!


Welcome! I think your outlook is great and a good one to have in this field.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Running a Kindle Scout campaign as a brand-new author is daunting. My co-writer and I have been doing all we can to promote our book, MEETING DANGER, during the first week of our campaign, but we're losing steam. You can only self-promote so much on your own Facebook page before your friends/family start blocking your posts! LOL

Found this board and thought it would be a wonderful way to learn from others who have gone before us. 









About the book: 
Camden Taylor is a federal agent working undercover in an outlaw motorcycle club, the Wicked Disciples, investigating their heroin operation. When they kidnap a member of another club, Camden has no choice but to blow his cover in order to save the man's life.

Autumn Mason has lived with Butch Cobb, president of the Wicked Disciples, for nearly five years. Butch is terrifying-as abusive as he is powerful-and there is no escaping him. But when Autumn witnesses Camden being beaten and held prisoner, she is forced to make a desperate decision. Will she choose to be loyal, or will she do what she knows is right?

If you'd like to check our campaign and offer advice, or perhaps even read the excerpt, I'd be ecstatic. In the meantime, I'll be learning all I can from your previous posts.  https://href.li/?https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/24Z8RLDT7TEMF.

Thanks to all the authors here who are willing to share their experiences and expertise. It's so very appreciated.


----------



## TobyT

JG Faherty said:


> Hi, all. Just joined up today. My Scout promo went live this morning (http://tinyurl.com/Changeling-scout) so I'll be perusing this board for advice and to see what kinds of results others had. I only know 2 people who won and they are both pretty satisfied so far. Hardest part for me will be making sure not to over-promote but also making sure people don't forget to vote!


Looks awesome, JG. Good luck!


----------



## hlynn117

CailaJaynes said:


> Running a Kindle Scout campaign as a brand-new author is daunting. My co-writer and I have been doing all we can to promote our book, MEETING DANGER, during the first week of our campaign, but we're losing steam. You can only self-promote so much on your own Facebook page before your friends/family start blocking your posts! LOL


Yup. I understand this feeling completely. Best of luck! I got a lot of support here.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JG Faherty said:


> Hi, all. Just joined up today. My Scout promo went live this morning (http://tinyurl.com/Changeling-scout) so I'll be perusing this board for advice and to see what kinds of results others had. I only know 2 people who won and they are both pretty satisfied so far. Hardest part for me will be making sure not to over-promote but also making sure people don't forget to vote!


Great to see you here, JG! This is a nice & supportive community--everybody here really helped me during my rollercoaster campaign!


----------



## Guest

Jada Ryker said:


> Good luck, BJ! Your opening grabs attention


Thank you, Jada! Best of luck with your campaign, too!


----------



## kespano

I know many of us wonder how important the H&T is. Here are my thoughts based on what I've observed from comments in this thread and beyond:

- If your book is compelling and fits cleanly into a genre, you're likely to get through regardless of your stats. You don't need to be H&T.
- If your book works well enough, but doesn't necessarily stand out in a big way relative to the competition, then H&T probably matters more.
- If you already are an established author with good sales, then the good sales probably trump H&T. If your sales have been good in the past but are in a downward trend, I'm not sure how Amazon would feel about that.
- If your book is a little unusual, but compelling, then H&T might matter or might not (this depends on how open Amazon is to new things).

Unless Amazon views your book as an extremely easy sell, then they probably like to see that the author is willing to do at least some amount of promoting. Authors who are willing to do some work are a little more likely to fare better over the long haul.

I've tried to do my part. I posted once on FB to let my friends and family know, and I was pleasantly surprised with all their warm support. I've set up a twitter account, and I'll continue to promote there. I don't want to bug my family and friends, though, so I won't be posting to them again until it's time for reviews and sales. On the bright side, I think I have a good shot at a high rate of return for reviews. I'm probably not going to spend a ton of time on H&T since my FB noms have stopped. I almost have 100 hours, though, which I'm happy with, and maybe I'll get back on at the end of my campaign.

I guess the big question I personally have is how willing Amazon is to take a chance on books that are little more unusual? My book mixes some literary and women's fiction elements with light horror and adventure. I see that mix in movies and on television, but I don't see it as often in books. Does Amazon only want books that fit cleanly into a genre? I guess I'll find out.   Overall, though, I feel good about how everything stands.

One thing that has really stood out for me in this process is how many other writers are out there. I mean, I knew that (of course), but there's something about really seeing it for yourself here on these boards and on twitter. I was surprised at how heartening that's been for me. It's inspiring to see how many writers come together on these boards and elsewhere to help each other, and to see how many opportunities there are. I feel like I've entered the Wild West, and I like it.


----------



## Guest

kespano said:


> Welcome! I think your outlook is great and a good one to have in this field.


Thanks for the welcome! I mentioned somewhere on here that I liked your cover. It caught my eye immediately. Good choice.


----------



## PattiLarsen

kespano said:


> One thing that has really stood out for me in this process is how many other writers are out there. I mean, I knew that (of course), but there's something about really seeing it for yourself here on these boards and on twitter. I was surprised at how heartening that's been for me. It's inspiring to see how many writers come together on these boards and elsewhere to help each other, and to see how many opportunities there are. I feel like I've entered the Wild West, and I like it.


 It's an amazing community  I've been so blessed to make incredible friends of other indies, to see their rise and stumbles, to learn from them and teach some, too. I love how the authors I adore are pros who treat this like the business it is while giving a hand up to those newer to the industry.


----------



## kespano

BJ Bourg said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I mentioned somewhere on here that I liked your cover. It caught my eye immediately. Good choice.


Thanks!  Damonza did my cover, and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Donna White Glaser said:


> I've got a book in it right now-- A Scrying Shame in the mystery category.  I can tell you that while the nomination process has been going on I've been a nervous wreck. I check the book's placement in the Hot & Trending list about once every 4.2 seconds. If you want to ask someone whose book has been accepted by Amazon Press you can contact Fiona Quinn. She's on FB under that name and has a website. She's in contact with several Scout participants so you can meet others as well. My book has 10 more days in the nom process. You can see it here if you're interested. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3DINC9H95O80


Checked the link & saw that your book has been published by Kindle Press! Congratulations. That's awesome!


----------



## Caila Jaynes

kespano said:


> I know many of us wonder how important the H&T is. Here are my thoughts based on what I've observed from comments in this thread and beyond:
> 
> - If your book is compelling and fits cleanly into a genre, you're likely to get through regardless of your stats. You don't need to be H&T.
> - If your book works well enough, but doesn't necessarily stand out in a big way relative to the competition, then H&T probably matters more.
> - If you already are an established author with good sales, then the good sales probably trump H&T. If your sales have been good in the past but are in a downward trend, I'm not sure how Amazon would feel about that.
> - If your book is a little unusual, but compelling, then H&T might matter or might not (this depends on how open Amazon is to new things).
> 
> Unless Amazon views your book as an extremely easy sell, then they probably like to see that the author is willing to do at least some amount of promoting. Authors who are willing to do some work are a little more likely to fare better over the long haul.
> 
> I've tried to do my part. I posted once on FB to let my friends and family know, and I was pleasantly surprised with all their warm support. I've set up a twitter account, and I'll continue to promote there. I don't want to bug my family and friends, though, so I won't be posting to them again until it's time for reviews and sales. On the bright side, I think I have a good shot at a high rate of return for reviews. I'm probably not going to spend a ton of time on H&T since my FB noms have stopped. I almost have 100 hours, though, which I'm happy with, and maybe I'll get back on at the end of my campaign.
> 
> I guess the big question I personally have is how willing Amazon is to take a chance on books that are little more unusual? My book mixes some literary and women's fiction elements with light horror and adventure. I see that mix in movies and on television, but I don't see it as often in books. Does Amazon only want books that fit cleanly into a genre? I guess I'll find out.  Overall, though, I feel good about how everything stands.
> 
> One thing that has really stood out for me in this process is how many other writers are out there. I mean, I knew that (of course), but there's something about really seeing it for yourself here on these boards and on twitter. I was surprised at how heartening that's been for me. It's inspiring to see how many writers come together on these boards and elsewhere to help each other, and to see how many opportunities there are. I feel like I've entered the Wild West, and I like it.


Thanks for your input, kespano. I've worried about the hours in H&T and how important that is. I'm on a deadline and could only glance at your campaign, but tonight I'll definitely go back and finish your excerpt. It's interesting!


----------



## Caila Jaynes

hlynn117 said:


> Yup. I understand this feeling completely. Best of luck! I got a lot of support here.


Thanks, hlynn117. It's so nice to feel like a part of a community here.


----------



## kespano

CailaJaynes said:


> Thanks for your input, kespano. I've worried about the hours in H&T and how important that is. I'm on a deadline and could only glance at your campaign, but tonight I'll definitely go back and finish your excerpt. It's interesting!


Welcome to the thread, CailaJaynes! And good luck with your campaign! There are so many helpful and supportive writers here.

I'm glad you're enjoying the excerpt for my book.  I'll take a look at yours, too. There are a number of interesting books on KS; it's great to see the program thriving and being a good option for publishing.



PattiLarsen said:


> It's an amazing community  I've been so blessed to make incredible friends of other indies, to see their rise and stumbles, to learn from them and teach some, too. I love how the authors I adore are pros who treat this like the business it is while giving a hand up to those newer to the industry.


Definitely. All the sharing of information among indies is amazing and really changing the publishing landscape.


----------



## lincolnjcole

CailaJaynes said:


> Running a Kindle Scout campaign as a brand-new author is daunting. My co-writer and I have been doing all we can to promote our book, MEETING DANGER, during the first week of our campaign, but we're losing steam. You can only self-promote so much on your own Facebook page before your friends/family start blocking your posts! LOL
> Y
> Found this board and thought it would be a wonderful way to learn from others who have gone before us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the book:
> Camden Taylor is a federal agent working undercover in an outlaw motorcycle club, the Wicked Disciples, investigating their heroin operation. When they kidnap a member of another club, Camden has no choice but to blow his cover in order to save the man's life.
> 
> Autumn Mason has lived with Butch Cobb, president of the Wicked Disciples, for nearly five years. Butch is terrifying-as abusive as he is powerful-and there is no escaping him. But when Autumn witnesses Camden being beaten and held prisoner, she is forced to make a desperate decision. Will she choose to be loyal, or will she do what she knows is right?
> 
> If you'd like to check our campaign and offer advice, or perhaps even read the excerpt, I'd be ecstatic. In the meantime, I'll be learning all I can from your previous posts.  https://href.li/?https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/24Z8RLDT7TEMF.
> 
> Thanks to all the authors here who are willing to share their experiences and expertise. It's so very appreciated.


You can check out my guide. I list a lot of on spamming ways to promote  it's below in my signature.

I got a great video earlier thst I'm going to put up there and then I'll probably affordable a few more as well!


----------



## TobyT

Wild Whistling Blackbirds by Allen Kent just got accepted. That campaign ended 5/21, the same day as mine.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> I asked the doctor for a c-section.
> 
> He said that he wasn't sure that he could even spell it.


  Didn't see this till now. Thanks for the laugh, needed it today.
And I only wish my twins had been c-section. Over 24 hr labor and born on Halloween! 7 lb 12 oz. and 6 lb 10 oz. The big one graced the world with his feet first and, of all things, had a true knot in his umbilical cord. Weird, eh?

I'd agree though, the waiting process for KS was a lot like labor pain.

So sorry to hear the news, Sam. Good Luck with your book launch! Got my queue full and fingers crossed for all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I'm feeling stronger this morning but my throat feels like I've been gargling with liquified fleas. It's going to be a nice warm day this afternoon so I will try and get a little bit of sunshine - but other than that I am going to take it pretty easy.



On that note, let's get to the list, shall we?"

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
5 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
5 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
5 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
12 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
13 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
13 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
14 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
14 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
14 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
22 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
28 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
28 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JG Faherty

Wow, how cool to see people on here I already know! Norm Prentiss, a great writer I've known for a long time, who's book made it through this process. Steve Vernon - we go back to Shocklines days! I don't feel like a stranger now.

I also didn't realize this would be a good way to find new books. 

Katherine Espano - I just nominated The Infinity Bloom. It sounds really interesting.

I've got 1 nom left at the moment, I'll have to look around this weekend to fill it.


----------



## RMGauthier

I got my emails for Fallen Heart & Stolen Hearts, sorry to hear the news this morning. But I know you will all be publishing anyways, so I look forward to reading your novels when they are released. Good luck.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I'm feeling stronger this morning but my throat feels like I've been gargling with liquified fleas. It's going to be a nice warm day this afternoon so I will try and get a little bit of sunshine - but other than that I am going to take it pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, let's get to the list, shall we?"
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 5 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 5 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 5 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 12 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 13 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 13 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 14 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 14 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 14 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 22 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 28 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 28 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks so much, Steve Vernon! I have a spot left to fill, so I'm off now to help another board member!


----------



## klagodzki

Woke up with a tension headache this morning and my jaw clenched tighter than Ted Cruz's sphincter. Dang long weekend! Nothing's likely to move at Amazon until Tuesday.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

I'm really giving Scout serious consideration.  My first novel is just about done and I have the cover, but I haven't really put myself out there on social media yet, although I do have Facebook and Twitter accounts set up.  It's a May/December contemporary romance, which might put it in the same category as maybe lesbian steampunk (no offense intended to those that write lesbian steampunk, I know it exists  ).  Otherwise it's pretty traditional.  I have my finger on the trigger, just nervous to pull it!


----------



## kespano

JG Faherty said:


> Wow, how cool to see people on here I already know! Norm Prentiss, a great writer I've known for a long time, who's book made it through this process. Steve Vernon - we go back to Shocklines days! I don't feel like a stranger now.
> 
> I also didn't realize this would be a good way to find new books.
> 
> Katherine Espano - I just nominated The Infinity Bloom. It sounds really interesting.
> 
> I've got 1 nom left at the moment, I'll have to look around this weekend to fill it.


Thanks, JG! 

I enjoyed the excerpt for Prentiss' Odd Adventures with Your Other Father and look forward to reading the rest. That was one I noticed first for the cover and then got interested in the writing.


----------



## kespano

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I'm feeling stronger this morning but my throat feels like I've been gargling with liquified fleas.


Glad you're feeling a little better, Steve! Thanks for putting up the list.


klagodzki said:


> Woke up with a tension headache this morning and my jaw clenched tighter than Ted Cruz's sphincter. Dang long weekend! Nothing's likely to move at Amazon until Tuesday.


Hope you're able to get out and do some fun things over the weekend. Distraction is the best medicine...


----------



## TobyT

Anybody ever get notified on a weekend? Of course, it is Memorial Day weekend, so they are probably gone until Tuesday.


----------



## P.H. Turner

Thanks for all the support for my KindleScout campaign- No Reason to Hide. I learned a lot from this discussion board. I'm still waiting to hear.
P.H. Turner


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JG Faherty said:


> Wow, how cool to see people on here I already know! Norm Prentiss, a great writer I've known for a long time, who's book made it through this process. Steve Vernon - we go back to Shocklines days! I don't feel like a stranger now.
> 
> I also didn't realize this would be a good way to find new books.
> 
> Katherine Espano - I just nominated The Infinity Bloom. It sounds really interesting.
> 
> I've got 1 nom left at the moment, I'll have to look around this weekend to fill it.


Steve was the guy who helped me find this place JG! I don't know how I would have survived my Scout campaign without the kind folks here. And you're right: it's a great way to discover new books and authors.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


Sorry about the Scout result, Beck but keep pushin'. You've already accomplished a lot more than most by surviving a month in the KS spotlight!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

kespano said:


> I enjoyed the excerpt for Prentiss' Odd Adventures with Your Other Father and look forward to reading the rest. That was one I noticed first for the cover and then got interested in the writing.


Thanks for saying that, Katherine! I'm looking forward to Infinity Bloom, which I have on "save" for when a nom spot opens up!


----------



## Jada Ryker

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


I'm sorry, Beck. I did vote for Fallen Heart in the Inkitt Contest: https://www.inkitt.com/stories/fantasy/71987

I know we're "Kindle Scout," but I hope everyone will check it out to support Beck. Just click the heart.


----------



## klagodzki

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


I'm sorry to hear that, Beck. Do not let it color your perception of the value of your work. Your work was likely read by no more than one person. That one person did not think Amazon would make enough money on the book. That's all that means, and that one person could easily have been dead wrong. Now you can prove them dead wrong.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Someone out there read Torn Away. They didn't leave an actual review, but they did rate it 5 stars on Goodreads!!!


----------



## writerguyKen

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


So sorry to hear that. I'll be looking forward to your book whenever you put it out and will gladly help spread the word.


----------



## writerguyKen

Jada Ryker said:


> I'm sorry, Beck. I did vote for Fallen Heart in the Inkitt Contest: https://www.inkitt.com/stories/fantasy/71987
> 
> I know we're "Kindle Scout," but I hope everyone will check it out to support Beck. Just click the heart.


Done!! Good luck


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


Sorry to hear, I know it stings. Don't doubt yourself, every successful author gets tons of rejects.


----------



## TobyT

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


That really surprises me, Beck. I thought Fallen Heart was very well written - I ended up reading the whole excerpt. I'm gonna have to buy the book to see how it all turns out!


----------



## lincolnjcole

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


Sorry you didn't get picked but it's just not her notch to add to your belt and keep on moving!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm stronger today. Taking a doctor prescribed steroid puffer for my lungs. Keep hoping to wake up looking like Sylvester Stallone but so far I still resemble the Big Lebowski. Still can only keep up a conversation for a short time before wheezing. Life is good.



On that note, let's get to the list, shall we?"

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
4 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
4 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
4 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
11 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
12 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
12 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
13 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
13 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
13 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
13 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
21 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
27 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
27 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## writerguyKen

I assumed my headtalker campaign was a bust because I did not move into Hot and Trending for a single hour yesterday. This morning when I checked my stats I saw that my page was viewed 137 times ( my second biggest single day after day one of my campaign.) I guess other people were having more highly trafficked days. Or some other algorithm (that's not a word I ever use) is at play. 

Anyway still looking forward to Ending Soon. Hope you're all hanging in. 

Ken


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

writerguyKen said:


> I assumed my headtalker campaign was a bust because I did not move into Hot and Trending for a single hour yesterday. This morning when I checked my stats I saw that my page was viewed 137 times ( my second biggest single day after day one of my campaign.) I guess other people were having more highly trafficked days. Or some other algorithm (that's not a word I ever use) is at play.
> 
> Anyway still looking forward to Ending Soon. Hope you're all hanging in.
> 
> Ken


The end is in sight Ken!! I keep singing "One Day More" from Les Miz in my head this morning. Oh - and there are definitely algorithms at play here b/c I wondered the same thing on certain days. I do a good amount of tech writing so, sadly, algorithm is a word I use way too often.

Beck - I'm so sorry to hear your news, but everything that people have said to you on this board is true. This is a brutal, fickle, subjective business. And give yourself huge credit for having the discipline to write a novel and the guts to put it out into the world - something that many people talk about, but never follow through and actually do!


----------



## kespano

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> A thousand thanks guys. You've all made me feel so much better. This Kindle Scout thing is a rollercoaster that's for certain but it's been a learning curve and I'll probably give it a try with another manuscript sometime.
> 
> And Vincent, that's cool that someone read Torn Away. Actually I think more than one person has by the look of its ranking. I remember reading the excerpt and thinking what happened to Kelly looked interesting so I expect you will gather some fans/ good reviews for it as long as it can get a visibility bump. I'll do what I can to help with promo, just shared on my FB and tweeted. It's awesome everyone is so supportive here on this board, sort of feels like a little corner of the internet that's quickly becoming a home to me.


As Karol said, there's so much subjectivity in these things. We've all seen books that don't make it past gatekeepers, but then are loved by readers and sell amazingly as indies. We also see the reverse: books that the traditional publishing world thinks will fly off the shelves and don't. Good luck with your next step moving forward and finding your readers.


----------



## Scott Reeves

TobyT said:


> Anybody ever get notified on a weekend? Of course, it is Memorial Day weekend, so they are probably gone until Tuesday.


Today (Sunday the 29th) I got notice that The Super Human by Auwalu Yakubu wasn't selected for publication, so apparently someone on the Scout team is sending out notifications on weekends.


----------



## klagodzki

Scott Reeves said:


> Today (Sunday the 29th) I got notice that The Super Human by Auwalu Yakubu wasn't selected for publication, so apparently someone on the Scout team is sending out notifications on weekends.


So there is some good news today. I'll need to burn a chicken in thanks to the gods of Kindle Scout.


----------



## neicolec

Just checked out the list and made some nominations. I've heard of Kindle Scout, but this is my first time trying it. Good luck to all!


----------



## writerguyKen

neicolec said:


> Just checked out the list and made some nominations. I've heard of Kindle Scout, but this is my first time trying it. Good luck to all!


That's very kind of you. Thanks!


----------



## TobyT

Just nominated THE HUNTED ASSASSIN


----------



## TobyT

Scott Reeves said:


> Today (Sunday the 29th) I got notice that The Super Human by Auwalu Yakubu wasn't selected for publication, so apparently someone on the Scout team is sending out notifications on weekends.


Hmmm...my campaign ended before that one did, and I'm still on hold. Hopefully that means something good.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Per the advice of the good people on these boards, I am finally doing my first ever Headtalker for my last day (and a half) of Kindle Scout. If you have a moment and can please take the time to support it, I would greatly appreciate it!:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/saturday-evening-girls-club/

Thank you so, so much -

Jane

The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QYTCZG66RLUY


----------



## writerguyKen

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Per the advice of the good people on these boards, I am finally doing my first ever Headtalker for my last day (and a half) of Kindle Scout. If you have a moment and can please take the time to support it, I would greatly appreciate it!:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/saturday-evening-girls-club/
> 
> Thank you so, so much -
> 
> Jane
> 
> The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QYTCZG66RLUY


Done!!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Thank you Ken!!


----------



## TobyT

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Per the advice of the good people on these boards, I am finally doing my first ever Headtalker for my last day (and a half) of Kindle Scout. If you have a moment and can please take the time to support it, I would greatly appreciate it!:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/saturday-evening-girls-club/
> 
> Thank you so, so much -
> 
> Jane
> 
> The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QYTCZG66RLUY


Done!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Per the advice of the good people on these boards, I am finally doing my first ever Headtalker for my last day (and a half) of Kindle Scout. If you have a moment and can please take the time to support it, I would greatly appreciate it!:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/saturday-evening-girls-club/
> 
> Thank you so, so much -
> 
> Jane
> 
> The Saturday Evening Girls Club: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QYTCZG66RLUY


Added you to the Headtalker thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And you are now at your 25 supporters. Good luck


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Added you to the Headtalker thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html
> 
> And you are now at your 25 supporters. Good luck


Toby and Lloyd (and Ken!) -

I can't thank you enough, you made my Memorial Day weekend! I am so burnt out on Kindle Scout campaigning I wasn't even sure I could hit up 25 people for this Headtalker. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

I could not have made it through this month without this board I will tell you that!

Warmest -

Jane


----------



## PattiLarsen

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Got put out of my misery yesterday, thankfully. Was a resounding no from the Scout Gods that be for Fallen Heart. Onwards and upwards and good luck to those still waiting. Feels good to know, even though of course the answer wasn't what I'd hoped. Now have to deal with the inevitable turning over in my mind of is my work sh**T even though I'm telling myself not to go there. You know how it is.


Best of luck to you, Beck--the fraud syndrome thing? Yeah. It sucks. You're awesome. Don't ever forget it--you write for a reason. And while maybe this time around wasn't a fit for KS, the next one might be--or it could end up a giant hit on your own. Go slay XO


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm stronger today. Taking a doctor prescribed steroid puffer for my lungs. Keep hoping to wake up looking like Sylvester Stallone but so far I still resemble the Big Lebowski. Still can only keep up a conversation for a short time before wheezing. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, let's get to the list, shall we?"
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 4 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 4 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 4 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 11 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 12 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 12 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 13 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 13 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 13 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 21 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 27 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 27 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


The Dude abides XO feel better, Steve!


----------



## klagodzki

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Toby and Lloyd (and Ken!) -
> 
> I can't thank you enough, you made my Memorial Day weekend! I am so burnt out on Kindle Scout campaigning I wasn't even sure I could hit up 25 people for this Headtalker. Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> I could not have made it through this month without this board I will tell you that!
> 
> Warmest -
> 
> Jane


Jane - you may want to email HT and ask them to make your HT campaign launch earlier. Just a thought.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

klagodzki said:


> Jane - you may want to email HT and ask them to make your HT campaign launch earlier. Just a thought.


Yes was just thinking I screwed that up Karol, totally agree!

Thank you!!

Jane


----------



## Steve Vernon

Funny story.

My wife bought me a couple of cheap lamb chops at the grocer this weekend. Now, I love cheap lamb chops. I love to pan fry them with a little Montreal steak spice and have them with some toast and big fat tomato. Only problem is I often habitually reach for the easiest thing in sight - namely, a peanut butter sandwich.

So I get up this morning and stuck to the refrigerator door is a little blue sticky note that says "BAAA" On the cupboard door, where I keep the peanut butter, is another blue sticky note.

BAAA.

Fry pan in the pan cupboard - "BAAA".

Bread box - "BAAA."

Lamb chop package - "BAAA."

I'm not sure how long it is going to take me to find all of the "BAAA" sticky notes.

I just pulled one off of my computer screen.



On that note, let's get to the list, shall we?"

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
3 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
3 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
3 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
10 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
11 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
11 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
12 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
12 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
12 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
12 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
20 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
26 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
26 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
27 days left Tides by Alex Lidell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Baaa.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Steve Vernon said:


> Funny story.
> 
> My wife bought me a couple of cheap lamb chops at the grocer this weekend. Now, I love cheap lamb chops. I love to pan fry them with a little Montreal steak spice and have them with some toast and big fat tomato. Only problem is I often habitually reach for the easiest thing in sight - namely, a peanut butter sandwich.
> 
> So I get up this morning and stuck to the refrigerator door is a little blue sticky note that says "BAAA" On the cupboard door, where I keep the peanut butter, is another blue sticky note.
> 
> BAAA.
> 
> Fry pan in the pan cupboard - "BAAA".
> 
> Bread box - "BAAA."
> 
> Lamb chop package - "BAAA."
> 
> I'm not sure how long it is going to take me to find all of the "BAAA" sticky notes.
> 
> I just pulled one off of my computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, let's get to the list, shall we?"
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT The Saturday Evening Girls Club by Jane Healey
> 3 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
> 3 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
> 3 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
> 10 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 11 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 11 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 12 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 12 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 12 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 12 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 20 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 26 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 26 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> Baaa.


Your wife is BAAAD 

You jut knew someone would say it


----------



## Alex Lidell

Hi fellow KindleScouters!  I just discovered your amazing existence and am about to go read 250 pages of posts   Its actually really intimidating to start a discussion because what if it's been talked about already and I'm the idiot coming to the party late?  But YAY writing community!  and YAY fellow people to obsess with!  And ooo, did you see some of those amazing covers?

Nice to meet you all! Alex (Alex Lidell, TIDES, YA Fantasy)


----------



## Alex Lidell

Everyone seems to be talking headtalker and i've never heard of it. AHHHH. <scurries to research>
BTW, if anyone is on IM of any kind, ie. gchat, please say hi


----------



## Delaine Christine

Alex Lidell said:


> Hi fellow KindleScouters! I just discovered your amazing existence and am about to go read 250 pages of posts  Its actually really intimidating to start a discussion because what if it's been talked about already and I'm the idiot coming to the party late? But YAY writing community! and YAY fellow people to obsess with! And ooo, did you see some of those amazing covers?
> 
> Nice to meet you all! Alex (Alex Lidell, TIDES, YA Fantasy)


Welcome to the board, Alex and good luck!

And Steve, I LOVE your wife's sense of humor. LOL, that's great!


----------



## RMGauthier

Alex Lidell said:


> Hi fellow KindleScouters! I just discovered your amazing existence and am about to go read 250 pages of posts  Its actually really intimidating to start a discussion because what if it's been talked about already and I'm the idiot coming to the party late? But YAY writing community! and YAY fellow people to obsess with! And ooo, did you see some of those amazing covers?
> 
> Nice to meet you all! Alex (Alex Lidell, TIDES, YA Fantasy)


Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy the ride. Good luck with your reading, lots of great information available. And good luck with your campaign. See you around the boards.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Alex Lidell said:


> Hi fellow KindleScouters! I just discovered your amazing existence and am about to go read 250 pages of posts  Its actually really intimidating to start a discussion because what if it's been talked about already and I'm the idiot coming to the party late? But YAY writing community! and YAY fellow people to obsess with! And ooo, did you see some of those amazing covers?
> 
> Nice to meet you all! Alex (Alex Lidell, TIDES, YA Fantasy)


Hi, Alex, nice to you meet you  I read your excerpt...your story is intriguing. Love your cover!

There are great links to Steve's Scout 30 Days blog and Lincoln's wonderful statistics sprinkled through the forum. Don't forget to have fun!


----------



## TobyT

Alex Lidell said:


> Hi fellow KindleScouters! I just discovered your amazing existence and am about to go read 250 pages of posts  Its actually really intimidating to start a discussion because what if it's been talked about already and I'm the idiot coming to the party late? But YAY writing community! and YAY fellow people to obsess with! And ooo, did you see some of those amazing covers?
> 
> Nice to meet you all! Alex (Alex Lidell, TIDES, YA Fantasy)


Welcome to the madhouse, Alex! I'm on day 10 of the "no news is good news" waiting game.


----------



## Paul Kohler

TobyT said:


> Just nominated THE HUNTED ASSASSIN


Woot! Thanks, Toby!


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> Woot! Thanks, Toby!


My pleasure, Paul. Love that cover. The story looks amazing. I predict big things in the future.


----------



## Alex Lidell

TobyT said:


> Welcome to the madhouse, Alex! I'm on day 10 of the "no news is good news" waiting game.


Thanks, Toby. the 10 day wait - That sounds really promising, right? I mean it must mean someone is reading over your book. Why else would it take so long when they usually send rejections right away?


----------



## Alex Lidell

TobyT said:


> My pleasure, Paul. Love that cover. The story looks amazing. I predict big things in the future.


I second that! Amazing cover.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Alex, nice to you meet you  I read your excerpt...your story is intriguing. Love your cover!
> 
> There are great links to Steve's Scout 30 Days blog and Lincoln's wonderful statistics sprinkled through the forum. Don't forget to have fun!


OMG - just found the Lincoln stats you mentioned! So, based on that, my current goal is 400 H&T hours and 2K views. Errr... I'm at about 5% of that. But it's good to set unattainable goals, so i know when I fail to reach them  But mostly THANK YOU for reading my excerpt. That just made me ridiculously happy.


----------



## geronl

Alex Lidell said:


> Thanks, Toby. the 10 day wait - That sounds really promising, right? I mean it must mean someone is reading over your book. Why else would it take so long when they usually send rejections right away?


You should put a link to your scout page in the signature


----------



## Alex Lidell

geronl said:


> You should put a link to your scout page in the signature


Smart call. <scurried to do just that>


----------



## geronl

Alex Lidell said:


> Smart call. <scurried to do just that>


sounds like a good story!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, Alex - I have got you on the kboards list. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## TobyT

geronl said:


> You should put a link to your scout page in the signature


I had one up until the day my campaign ended. I figured there was no reason to have it if no one could vote. Once I get my verdict, I'll post my stats on here and probably do another blog post.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Thanks Steve! 

Question to all you Headtalkers: does the message go out exactly when the campaign ends (ie. need to really think about the date time) or does it go out the moment the supporter count is reached?  And its basically one huge ass tidal wave of spam all at once?


----------



## TobyT

Alex Lidell said:


> Thanks, Toby. the 10 day wait - That sounds really promising, right? I mean it must mean someone is reading over your book. Why else would it take so long when they usually send rejections right away?


I hope you're right, Alex. BTW, your book looks really interesting. As a former US Navy man, I can definitely relate


----------



## Alex Lidell

TobyT said:


> I hope you're right, Alex. BTW, your book looks really interesting. As a former US Navy man, I can definitely relate


He's hoping the Navy's changes a little since the Age of Sail though  I hear no's been flogged in like months 

Seriously, thank you for your service and happy memorial day


----------



## TobyT

Alex Lidell said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Question to all you Headtalkers: does the message go out exactly when the campaign ends (ie. need to really think about the date time) or does it go out the moment the supporter count is reached? And its basically one huge ass tidal wave of spam all at once?


I'm pretty sure you pick the date. Mine went out at noon the day the campaign ended, so there was a good 12 hours in there. My page views shot up accordingly.


----------



## larrykahaner

My thriller "USA, Inc." went up a few days ago http://tinyurl.com/jbf8fs3 and I've already learned (I think) a few things. I hope you find them useful. 
First, sending emails or messages via twitter or FB messenger to people you know works well, but it's time consuming. I wrote several different letters based on the person, how well I know them, etc. 
Second, FB definitely works better than Twitter but I'm open to having my mind changed. I even had a buddy make a twitter card for me - results are unimpressive so far. 
Third, I have a blog where I wrote a post about why I'm doing Kindle Scout. It's getting some good hits. http://tinyurl.com/zn8o8c6
Fourth, I'm testing FB boosts for a separate book page and I'm waiting a few more days to see if the results are worth the cost.

I'm open to new ideas. Please let me know what's been working and, of course, please support me.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Alex Lidell

Hey Larry!  Looks like we'll KindleScout classmates  From what i'm reading, the going gets really tough after a week when we've exhasted all the people we can beg...  Love your tag line about running a country like a company!  Very timely with the election


----------



## Paul Kohler

Alex Lidell said:


> I second that! Amazing cover.


Aww. You guys are too kind. Thanks anyway! 

Unfortunately, my stats do not reflect your sentiments. I've had 415 page views and 41 hours (out of 432) H&T with 11 days left. I know the stats don't mean a whole lot, but I just wonder how low makes it a disadvantage. My HeadTalker (with around 85 supports right now) will hit in 10 days. Hopefully, that and one more push with my newsletter middle of next week will help a bit toward the home stretch.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

larrykahaner said:


> My thriller "USA, Inc." went up a few days ago http://tinyurl.com/jbf8fs3 and I've already learned (I think) a few things. I hope you find them useful.
> First, sending emails or messages via twitter or FB messenger to people you know works well, but it's time consuming. I wrote several different letters based on the person, how well I know them, etc.
> Second, FB definitely works better than Twitter but I'm open to having my mind changed. I even had a buddy make a twitter card for me - results are unimpressive so far.
> Third, I have a blog where I wrote a post about why I'm doing Kindle Scout. It's getting some good hits. http://tinyurl.com/zn8o8c6
> Fourth, I'm testing FB boosts for a separate book page and I'm waiting a few more days to see if the results are worth the cost.
> 
> I'm open to new ideas. Please let me know what's been working and, of course, please support me.
> Thanks,
> Larry


Hi Larry! I come on this thread from time to time to mention that the H & T chart isn't important. You don't need to score loads of hours to get your book read - KS staff read all the books, or enough of them to know if they're what they are looking for.

Feel free to ignore this advice - most people do . . .


----------



## Alex Lidell

Lexi Revellian said:


> Hi Larry! I come on this thread from time to time to mention that the H & T chart isn't important. You don't need to score loads of hours to get your book read - KS staff read all the books, or enough of them to know if they're what they are looking for.
> 
> Feel free to ignore this advice - most people do . . .


Lexi, can you say this a few more times please, I hope it will sink in and I stop making myself crazy! What makes you think this (other than common sense  ). Looking at stats it seems like the selected book have about 400 hours and 2k views, though there are outliers...


----------



## klagodzki

Alex Lidell said:


> Lexi, can you say this a few more times please, I hope it will sink in and I stop making myself crazy! What makes you think this (other than common sense  ). Looking at stats it seems like the selected book have about 400 hours and 2k views, though there are outliers...


Lincoln's stats reflect only those authors who posted their numbers here. It's a small minority. We don't really know what the averages are. One could argue that we are a self-selected and unrepresentative sample (yes, I used to teach statistics). I would not extrapolate Lincoln's data to the entire universe. Having said that, I stopped holding my breath only once my book passed the H&T totals of the one with the poorest stats in the dataset. Just because I like numbers doesn't mean I'm rational.


----------



## Alex Lidell

klagodzki said:


> Lincoln's stats reflect only those authors who posted their numbers here. It's a small minority. We don't really know what the averages are. One could argue that we are a self-selected and unrepresentative sample (yes, I used to teach statistics). I would not extrapolate Lincoln's data to the entire universe. Having said that, I stopped holding my breath only once my book passed the H&T totals of the one with the poorest stats in the dataset. *Just because I like numbers doesn't mean I'm rational.*


HAHAHAHAHAHA. Thank you for the laugh!!!!!!


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> Aww. You guys are too kind. Thanks anyway!
> 
> Unfortunately, my stats do not reflect your sentiments. I've had 415 page views and 41 hours (out of 432) H&T with 11 days left. I know the stats don't mean a whole lot, but I just wonder how low makes it a disadvantage. My HeadTalker (with around 85 supports right now) will hit in 10 days. Hopefully, that and one more push with my newsletter middle of next week will help a bit toward the home stretch.


I wouldn't worry about it, Paul. Your book will be selected regardless. Lexi's TIME RATS only had about 600 page views total and not much time in H&T - her book was selected and is selling like crazy. There are people who had virtually NO time in H&T and still got selected. It's useless trying to figure it all out.


----------



## writerguyKen

Welcome Alex and Larry!  And Jane congrats on making it to the last day!!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Alex Lidell said:


> Lexi, can you say this a few more times please, I hope it will sink in and I stop making myself crazy! What makes you think this (other than common sense  ). Looking at stats it seems like the selected book have about 400 hours and 2k views, though there are outliers...


My stats were 155 hours, 572 views. A recent winner didn't campaign at all, and got 24/124. They like your book, or they don't.


----------



## TobyT

Lexi Revellian said:


> My stats were 155 hours, 572 views. A recent winner didn't campaign at all, and got 24/124. They like your book, or they don't.


I'll post my stats once my verdict is in. If I get selected, I think people will be surprised when they see my stats


----------



## Alex Lidell

Lexi Revellian said:


> My stats were 155 hours, 572 views. A recent winner didn't campaign at all, and got 24/124. They like your book, or they don't.


Thank you. It's slowly slowly starting to sink in. Very slowly. But I still want views and nominations... ! I know. Rationality goes out the window when there is number in front of my nose


----------



## Evenstar

Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread on and off, trying to work my way through two hundred plus pages for about three weeks now! Every time I go back to it, it just seems to have got longer and longer! I think I'm finally caught up but maybe I missed some things because I still have a couple of questions.

I have a book that I wrote as a novella for part of a box set. The box set ran from February to May and then was taken down. The reviews were great and we got a best seller tag. Now, I'm expanding my novella into a full length book (as part one of a series) and was_ thinking_ about putting it in KS. but I noticed that Lincoln Cole mentioned that a book could not have been previously published, but I understood that it could? Of course, this is a completely new draft of the book (to go from 20k to 50k) but does anyone know for sure about this?

My second question is regarding cover. I have a cover but not a wrap around, just a front. Presumably this is fine as they don't do print, but again does anyone know?

Now off to fill my slots again with all your excellent books (which I haven't done since I first started this reading this ages ago)
x


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Lexi Revellian said:


> My stats were 155 hours, 572 views. A recent winner didn't campaign at all, and got 24/124. They like your book, or they don't.


Thanks for the reality check Lexi. On this, my last day, I've been having angst about whether I've done enough in terms of my campaign. But as you say, at the end of the day they're going to like it or they're not. And I've done the best I can in regards to both the book and the campaign.

And thanks Ken!! I'm so relieved this part is over. It's taken up more mental time and energy than I expected.


----------



## Alex Lidell

So I know this would be a nice problem to have, but still: if you are selected and go through an edit with KindleScout... How does copy editing work afterwords?  Because I wouldn't trust myself to edit without adding any typos.  Anyone know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Evenstar said:


> a couple of questions.
> 
> I have a book that I wrote as a novella for part of a box set. The box set ran from February to May and then was taken down. The reviews were great and we got a best seller tag. Now, I'm expanding my novella into a full length book (as part one of a series) and was_ thinking_ about putting it in KS. but I noticed that Lincoln Cole mentioned that a book could not have been previously published, but I understood that it could? Of course, this is a completely new draft of the book (to go from 20k to 50k) but does anyone know for sure about this?
> 
> My second question is regarding cover. I have a cover but not a wrap around, just a front. Presumably this is fine as they don't do print, but again does anyone know?
> 
> Now off to fill my slots again with all your excellent books (which I haven't done since I first started this reading this ages ago)
> x


Evenstar

Kindle Scout Eligibility & Content Guidelines

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=AP72QR5GUKEQS

Are there any rules or guidelines for submission?
Yes, before you submit, please make sure your submission adheres to the following content guidelines:

Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale in any format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them are eligible

Standard ebook digital cover is good and print rights remain with you

Kindle Press submission and publishing terms 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3UZXPST93NVYX

Will my work be published by Kindle Press in physical formats?
No. Kindle Press only licenses rights to publish your book in eBook and digital audio formats. You may publish print editions through another publisher or choose to use self-publishing services such as CreateSpace.

Hope this helps some


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Lincoln's stats reflect only those authors who posted their numbers here. It's a small minority. We don't really know what the averages are. One could argue that we are a self-selected and unrepresentative sample (yes, I used to teach statistics). I would not extrapolate Lincoln's data to the entire universe. Having said that, I stopped holding my breath only once my book passed the H&T totals of the one with the poorest stats in the dataset. Just because I like numbers doesn't mean I'm rational.


Agreed completely. Self-reported stats never reflect reality, no matter how well extrapolated. Our sample size also comes from people on this thread, so we can't see outside of it.

Of course, we could easily argue that people on this thread are more invested than a lot of other people, so likely the stats for unchosen books could be a lot lower, which means the divide between chosen stats and unchosen could be much wider than the self-reported stats reflect (because the reported stats are from people on this thread who probably have higher engagement with their campaigns even if they aren't getting chosen).

I think the entire system goes down to: how much time/energy are you willing to put into your career as a writer? If the answer is *none or very little*, then your book had better be scary awesome and sure to win the hearts and minds of people on its own if they are going to pick it. If the answer is *a lot*, then they are probably more likely to give you a chance.

A book's quality does not always reflect how well it will sell. Look at Divergent/Twilight series and things like Fifty Shades.

I think that as long as Amazon sees you putting in effort, they will give your book as much chance as any other book. When I spoke to amazon on the call after getting selected, they said "The editors were raving about your book" and listed a bunch of quotes about how good it was, and I think that contributed WAY more to being picked than my hours in H&T and page views...but, I will never subscribe to the view a lot of people seem to have that "Hot and Trending and Page Views don't matter! Just look at this one overtouted example of a book with very low numbers in each category getting picked!"


----------



## Evenstar

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Evenstar
> 
> Kindle Scout Eligibility & Content Guidelines
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=AP72QR5GUKEQS
> 
> Are there any rules or guidelines for submission?
> Yes, before you submit, please make sure your submission adheres to the following content guidelines:
> 
> Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale in any format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them are eligible
> 
> Hope this helps some


Thank you Lloyd, I did read the guidelines, I just wasn't sure because it is the same title and premise but not really the same book anymore. Totally re-written and extended. Maybe I should ask them direct.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> So I know this would be a nice problem to have, but still: if you are selected and go through an edit with KindleScout... How does copy editing work afterwords? Because I wouldn't trust myself to edit without adding any typos. Anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The editing seems to basically just be proof and copy editing. In some cases, people have gotten back huge rewrite suggestions and stylistic problems, but in most cases the people seem to be recommended to just "note that for later so you fix your writing process" and just fix the other things. (A few people have posted in the facebook group for selected authors what they've gotten back suggestion-wise)

I'm fairly certain that once you deliver a finalized draft of your novel to kindle scout and they publish, it is locked in forever. I won't swear by that, but it seems to be the case, and it would take months to get them to allow you to submit a new version.

If you don't trust yourself to not introduce editing typos, then I would say ignore their big changes where you are rewriting a lot and just focus on the copyediting stuff. Don't risk it, because once it's out there, it's out there.

Basically, process wise: I got picked on day 1, When I got picked the kindle scout page had a new box to upload the final version (with any changes i made during the 30 day campaign). Once that was locked in, on day 4 they told me that in about 3 weeks i would get back the edits from the editing team.

Already there is a field on the kindle scout page to upload the FINAL FINAL version of the novel after all of the edits. Once I lock that in, they take 2 weeks to process the novel, and then 2 weeks more for preorder, and then its published. Once it is published, it exists and is unchangable. This isn't KDP where you can upload 2 different versions a day.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Thank you Lincoln. That really helps. If I do get selected and go through a substantive edit, I think I'll try to find an emergency copy editor!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geronl

I keep trying to finish reading so I can write a review. I finished "Bridge Daughter"...


----------



## Jada Ryker

larrykahaner said:


> My thriller "USA, Inc." went up a few days ago http://tinyurl.com/jbf8fs3 and I've already learned (I think) a few things. I hope you find them useful.
> First, sending emails or messages via twitter or FB messenger to people you know works well, but it's time consuming. I wrote several different letters based on the person, how well I know them, etc.
> Second, FB definitely works better than Twitter but I'm open to having my mind changed. I even had a buddy make a twitter card for me - results are unimpressive so far.
> Third, I have a blog where I wrote a post about why I'm doing Kindle Scout. It's getting some good hits. http://tinyurl.com/zn8o8c6
> Fourth, I'm testing FB boosts for a separate book page and I'm waiting a few more days to see if the results are worth the cost.
> 
> I'm open to new ideas. Please let me know what's been working and, of course, please support me.
> Thanks,
> Larry


Great blog post...I subscribed! I agree, personal messages work best. I also found out about KBoards when I sent those messages to Paul Kohler and JL Professor.


----------



## 1984Phins

My former Scout submission is one sale for only 0.99 this week.

Sorry for the shameless plug!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0XGPMW

Try to solve the mystery!


----------



## writerguyKen

1984Phins said:


> My former Scout submission is one sale for only 0.99 this week.
> 
> Sorry for the shameless plug!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0XGPMW
> 
> Try to solve the mystery!


You are forgiven. I'm pretty sure we've all shamelessly plugged.


----------



## Steve Vernon

writerguyKen said:


> You are forgiven. I'm pretty sure we've all shamelessly plugged.


Not me. I have never - BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! - shamelessly plugged.










No way. Not me. Not this dude.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Not me. I have never - BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! - shamelessly plugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. Not me. Not this dude.


Haha I know right? Sometimes you just end up begging.

If anyone has a blog or video about their KS stuff they want consolidated let me know! Or if they have stats about the end of their campaign and picked/not picked for future people to see.

Also, any promo things you've found that might help people, let me know and I'll add them!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Not me. I have never - BUY MY BOOK! BUY MY BOOK! - shamelessly plugged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. Not me. Not this dude.


I can always count on you guys for a good laugh on my rough days!! LOL, that's great!


----------



## Meb Bryant

TobyT said:


> I had one up until the day my campaign ended. I figured there was no reason to have it if no one could vote. Once I get my verdict, I'll post my stats on here and probably do another blog post.


Like Toby wrote, once I get my verdict, I'll post my stats. Now, I'm cutting holes for the eyes and mouth into a brown paper bag to wear. The shame will be unbearable. I've worked really hard with minimal success on this campaign and fear that I see the handwriting on the wall. Like I've mentioned before, THE PRICE OF NORMAL is the best book I can write at this time.

Do sequins look good on brown paper?


----------



## Evenstar

You guys are all so brave, putting yourselves out there. I can't begin to say how impressed I am with everyones efforts. I will keep nominating books in Scout, but I just don't think I can go through it...

I keep asking myself why I would even want to. I guess I thought it would be good marketing for the rest of my backlist if I had Amazon push one of my books. But I get stressed just thinking about it, lol. So no, I don't think I should do this. But very good luck to everyone, x


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread on and off, trying to work my way through two hundred plus pages for about three weeks now! Every time I go back to it, it just seems to have got longer and longer! I think I'm finally caught up but maybe I missed some things because I still have a couple of questions.
> 
> I have a book that I wrote as a novella for part of a box set. The box set ran from February to May and then was taken down. The reviews were great and we got a best seller tag. Now, I'm expanding my novella into a full length book (as part one of a series) and was_ thinking_ about putting it in KS. but I noticed that Lincoln Cole mentioned that a book could not have been previously published, but I understood that it could? Of course, this is a completely new draft of the book (to go from 20k to 50k) but does anyone know for sure about this?
> 
> My second question is regarding cover. I have a cover but not a wrap around, just a front. Presumably this is fine as they don't do print, but again does anyone know?
> 
> Now off to fill my slots again with all your excellent books (which I haven't done since I first started this reading this ages ago)
> x


You've rewritten your novella. It is now a full length novel. As far as I am concerned that is a BRAND NEW WORK!!! I wouldn't fret about whether or not it is eligible or not.

Why?

First off - IT IS ELIGIBLE. Rule of thumb for Amazon is there needs to be more than 50% of new matter - and by my math that is what you have created.

You don't believe me?

You figure the dude with the beard is just moving his lips while he types?

Submit it. They let you know within two or three days if it has been accepted to the program. Do it. Don't let fear hold you back.




Evenstar said:


> You guys are all so brave, putting yourselves out there. I can't begin to say how impressed I am with everyone's efforts. I will keep nominating books in Scout, but I just don't think I can go through it...
> 
> I keep asking myself why I would even want to. I guess I thought it would be good marketing for the rest of my backlist if I had Amazon push one of my books. But I get stressed just thinking about it, lol. So no, I don't think I should do this. But very good luck to everyone, x


I repeat - do it.

One of the prime needs for a successful campaign is to be a solidly established author. You've done that. You have got a strong sales record that you have already established. Those readers of yours aren't going anywhere - and Kindle Press WANTS that readership. Every book they accept is another Lego block in that empire that they are trying to build - and an author like yourself with a solid series and an established readership is basically standing outside the Kindle clubhouse with a little red wagon-load full of Lego blocks, tapping at the door and timidly asking "Can I come in?"

You have a leg up, right off the bat.

Time on the Hot & Trending list IS important - but it isn't everything.

Don't fret.

Just do it.

Don't make me repeat myself again. Folks are going to start thinking that I stutter.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And - for those folks who are wondering - it took me two tries to kick down the Kindle Press door.

First attempt was my time travelling toilet novel, A BLURT IN TIME.

I had 959 views and 156 hours in Hot and Trending.

Second attempt was KELPIE DREAMS.

I had 1700 views and 572 hours in Hot and Trending.

That's a big old difference - so Hot and Trending is STILL a factor - but I am pretty sure that KELPIE DREAMS was just a better book than A BLURT IN TIME.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - I have blathered on enough.

Let's get to the list, shall we?"

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
2 days left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
2 days left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
9 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
10 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
10 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
11 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
11 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
11 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
11 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
19 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
25 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
25 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
26 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
26 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## klagodzki

Day 5 in limbo. Mind you, I used to not believe in limbo, and was agnostic about heaven and earth. Kindle Scout has given me religion again. There is no denying it once you're in it. 

The good news is I'm starting to get some writing done again, and got a short accepted by a magazine over the weekend. I try to remember that the Scout comes with very little risk for those of us who haven't published anything full-length and nothing through Amazon. There is no backlist to suffer from backlash. 

Still, it would be nice to be picked, wouldn't it...


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> Day 5 in limbo. Mind you, I used to not believe in limbo, and was agnostic about heaven and earth. Kindle Scout has given me religion again. There is no denying it once you're in it.
> 
> The good news is I'm starting to get some writing done again, and got a short accepted by a magazine over the weekend. I try to remember that the Scout comes with very little risk for those of us who haven't published anything full-length and nothing through Amazon. There is no backlist to suffer from backlash.
> 
> Still, it would be nice to be picked, wouldn't it...


I keep going back to try to write more, but then I end up just browsing and waiting for the kindle press edits to come back. I haven't been able to do much of anything except plan the launch of this book and agonize. I got about 2k words written yesterday and it's just really slow going trying to get more work done.

That being said, I did spend about 12 hours on yardwork and 8 hours on house cleaning this weekend, so it was productive. I just couldn't write...


----------



## Alex Lidell

hey Lincoln,

Love the WIP progress lines in your signature! Just noticed them.


----------



## Meb Bryant

lincolnjcole said:


> I keep going back to try to write more, but then I end up just browsing and waiting for the kindle press edits to come back. I haven't been able to do much of anything except plan the launch of this book and agonize. I got about 2k words written yesterday and it's just really slow going trying to get more work done.
> 
> That being said, I did spend about 12 hours on yardwork and 8 hours on house cleaning this weekend, so it was productive. I just couldn't write...


Lincoln, I need you at my house! At home, I start a housekeeping chore, then stop to work on my KS campaign. The health department might close me down. At work, I'm there in body only. Thank goodness, I'm the owner or I'd be fired.

I'm LOVING every minute of the KS journey. It's like riding a roller coaster with no brakes, holding a rattlesnake in one hand and an unpublished book in the other.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> You've rewritten your novella. It is now a full length novel. As far as I am concerned that is a BRAND NEW WORK!!! I wouldn't fret about whether or not it is eligible or not.
> 
> Why?
> 
> First off - IT IS ELIGIBLE. Rule of thumb for Amazon is there needs to be more than 50% of new matter - and by my math that is what you have created.
> 
> You don't believe me?
> 
> You figure the dude with the beard is just moving his lips while he types?
> 
> Submit it. They let you know within two or three days if it has been accepted to the program. Do it. Don't let fear hold you back.
> 
> 
> I repeat - do it.
> 
> One of the prime needs for a successful campaign is to be a solidly established author. You've done that. You have got a strong sales record that you have already established. Those readers of yours aren't going anywhere - and Kindle Press WANTS that readership. Every book they accept is another Lego block in that empire that they are trying to build - and an author like yourself with a solid series and an established readership is basically standing outside the Kindle clubhouse with a little red wagon-load full of Lego blocks, tapping at the door and timidly asking "Can I come in?"
> 
> You have a leg up, right off the bat.
> 
> Time on the Hot & Trending list IS important - but it isn't everything.
> 
> Don't fret.
> 
> Just do it.
> 
> Don't make me repeat myself again. Folks are going to start thinking that I stutter.


EVERYTHING Steve just said.


----------



## TobyT

Day 11 and still waiting. But seriously, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Alex Lidell

TobyT said:


> Day 11 and still waiting. But seriously, I'm in no rush.


Toby, any idea how long it usually takes? Any of your "book classmates" receive word on theirs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobyT

I know one book that ended the same day as mine was selected on Friday - WILD WHISTLING BLACKBIRDS by Allen Kent. That would make his wait about 7 days. I know a book that ended after I did was not selected - THE SUPER HUMAN. Don't remember the author's name. His wait was about 6 or 7 days. I have a theory, though. If my book, along with several others, was selected, they may be waiting until June 1 to release them for whatever reason. OR - it's between my book and several others and they are trying to make a decision which ones to release. OR - they may be backed up because of the holiday.


----------



## klagodzki

TobyT said:


> I know one book that ended the same day as mine was selected on Friday - WILD WHISTLING BLACKBIRDS by Allen Kent. That would make his wait about 7 days. I know a book that ended after I did was not selected - THE SUPER HUMAN. Don't remember the author's name. His wait was about 6 or 7 days. I have a theory, though. If my book, along with several others, was selected, they may be waiting until June 1 to release them for whatever reason. OR - it's between my book and several others and they are trying to make a decision which ones to release. OR - they may be backed up because of the holiday.


The Super Human ended the same day I did. If the information posed here was accurate, his wait for the no was two days. I think anything over a few days means that the book is being read. I choose to consider that good news.


----------



## TobyT

klagodzki said:


> The Super Human ended the same day I did. If the information posed here was accurate, his wait for the no was two days. I think anything over a few days means that the book is being read. I choose to consider that good news.


Yeah, it seems like the "no thanks" comes faster than the "yes, please."


----------



## writerguyKen

TobyT said:


> Day 11 and still waiting. But seriously, I'm in no rush.


Ouch. Eleven days is horrible. Sorry.


----------



## writerguyKen

The Seraphim (SP?) Breach was just selected. I was on KS page (surprise!) and it popped up. I had sort of forgotten that people not on Kboards were eligible for publication.


----------



## TobyT

THE SEROPHIM BREACH by Tracy Serpa just went up on the site. That campaign also ended the same day as mine.


----------



## TobyT

After 11 days, I just got the big slapdown from Kindle Press. No biggie. I'll see if my agency wants a crack at it. If not, I have another series in the pipeline. I'll post my stats later today. In the meantime, I made a lot of new friends on here


----------



## klagodzki

TobyT said:


> After 11 days, I just got the big slapdown from Kindle Press. No biggie. I'll see if my agency wants a crack at it. If not, I have another series in the pipeline. I'll post my stats later today. In the meantime, I made a lot of new friends on here


Oh, man. That sucks, though.


----------



## writerguyKen

TobyT said:


> After 11 days, I just got the big slapdown from Kindle Press. No biggie. I'll see if my agency wants a crack at it. If not, I have another series in the pipeline. I'll post my stats later today. In the meantime, I made a lot of new friends on here


Sorry. I will look forward to having to pay to read it!


----------



## klagodzki

I heard from Joel McGormley who wrote Prince of Pogietown. He was not selected. He asked to share his stats: 647 H&T and 3.1K. I don't have his percentage breakdown. I am surprised--it was a compelling story with great writing.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Toby so so so sorry. I know you have all sorts of rebound plans but I was so sure u got a deal with kindle because of how long it was taking. Sending virtual hugs and chocolate your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TobyT

Thanks everyone - you guys are great! I might self publish it. It already has a good cover and professional editing. I'm thinking it was a little too graphic for Kindle Press. Any advice from self-published authors would be REALLY helpful


----------



## Evenstar

Steve Vernon said:


> You've rewritten your novella. It is now a full length novel. As far as I am concerned that is a BRAND NEW WORK!!! I wouldn't fret about whether or not it is eligible or not.
> 
> Why?
> 
> First off - IT IS ELIGIBLE. Rule of thumb for Amazon is there needs to be more than 50% of new matter - and by my math that is what you have created.
> 
> You don't believe me?
> 
> You figure the dude with the beard is just moving his lips while he types?
> 
> Submit it. They let you know within two or three days if it has been accepted to the program. Do it. Don't let fear hold you back.
> 
> 
> I repeat - do it.
> 
> One of the prime needs for a successful campaign is to be a solidly established author. You've done that. You have got a strong sales record that you have already established. Those readers of yours aren't going anywhere - and Kindle Press WANTS that readership. Every book they accept is another Lego block in that empire that they are trying to build - and an author like yourself with a solid series and an established readership is basically standing outside the Kindle clubhouse with a little red wagon-load full of Lego blocks, tapping at the door and timidly asking "Can I come in?"
> 
> You have a leg up, right off the bat.
> 
> Time on the Hot & Trending list IS important - but it isn't everything.
> 
> Don't fret.
> 
> Just do it.
> 
> Don't make me repeat myself again. Folks are going to start thinking that I stutter.


You're so great x. You too Patti. Thank you. Maybe I should push past the crippling doubt and just try to see it as something fun to try.

I'll wait until I get back from my holiday in July. I assume you need to keep on top of it. My slots are all full now but Steve, your list is SO invaluable.


----------



## klagodzki

Hmm. Interesting. The last 8 Scout selections were made on 4 consecutive Tuesdays, including today.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Curious: if you hired a copy editor before submitting (or for your other work), were you happy with their work?  how much did you pay, who did you use? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PattiLarsen

TobyT said:


> Thanks everyone - you guys are great! I might self publish it. It already has a good cover and professional editing. I'm thinking it was a little too graphic for Kindle Press. Any advice from self-published authors would be REALLY helpful


Totally go for it! I wish you had better news from Scout, but the chance to launch a great book on your own that already has some traction and notice is an excellent opportunity. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. A number of us here are old hats at the indie game  Best of luck, Toby!


----------



## writerguyKen

klagodzki said:


> I heard from Joel McGormley who wrote Prince of Pogietown. He was not selected. He asked to share his stats: 647 H&T and 3.1K. I don't have his percentage breakdown. I am surprised--it was a compelling story with great writing.


I heard from Joel too. I'm really surprised. I honestly though the was going to get an offer from little a for the print rights, like The Eagle Tree did


----------



## TobyT

PattiLarsen said:


> Totally go for it! I wish you had better news from Scout, but the chance to launch a great book on your own that already has some traction and notice is an excellent opportunity. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. A number of us here are old hats at the indie game  Best of luck, Toby!


Thanks Patti!


----------



## nwdebster

"Domestic Goddess" wasn't chosen either after 11 days of review.   I wish there was some kind of feedback, but it's OK. After NY publishing, small press publishing and Indie publishing, I've learned to develop very thick skin. The book wasn't right for them, so I'll self-publish. 

Thanks to everyone for the support and information. It was an interesting experience, and I've recommended KS it to others.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Hello! I stayed up way too late reading this whole thread last night. That equates to almost no sleep with two small children and pregnant with my third.

I recently entered my book into the Kindle Scout Program. The campaign is three days old and I was excited about my stats. Then I read this thread last night and became discouraged. My stats are 1.4k page views and has been in hot and trending for the duration of its campaign.

I realized those numbers mean nothing if someone before me had 3.1k and almost the whole 30 days in hot and trending. I really wish Amazon would post how many views get you a nod in the right direction. 

Either way, I nominated a lot of you and I've read some really great samples. You guys are rocking it.


----------



## writerguyKen

nwdebster said:


> "Domestic Goddess" wasn't chosen either after 11 days of review.  I wish there was some kind of feedback, but it's OK. After NY publishing, small press publishing and Indie publishing, I've learned to develop very thick skin. The book wasn't right for them, so I'll self-publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support and information. It was an interesting experience, and I've recommended KS it to others.


Boo! But please keep me posted. I want to buy it!


----------



## writerguyKen

E.A.Ortega said:


> Hello! I stayed up way too late reading this whole thread last night. That equates to almost no sleep with two small children and pregnant with my third.
> 
> I recently entered my book into the Kindle Scout Program. The campaign is three days old and I was excited about my stats. Then I read this thread last night and became discouraged. My stats are 1.4k page views and has been in hot and trending for the duration of its campaign.
> 
> I realized those numbers mean nothing if someone before me had 3.1k and almost the whole 30 days in hot and trending. I really wish Amazon would post how many views get you a nod in the right direction.
> 
> Either way, I nominated a lot of you and I've read some really great samples. You guys are rocking it.


Are you saying that your page views are 1.4k in three days? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that number on day 30! Anyway, welcome to the thread and good luck.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

writerguyKen said:


> Are you saying that your page views are 1.4k in three days? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that number on day 30! Anyway, welcome to the thread and good luck.


Yes in three days it had that many views. I have a lot of kind readers, friends, and family. Thank you! I'm not sure how to attach pictures.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Alex Lidell said:


> Curious: if you hired a copy editor before submitting (or for your other work), were you happy with their work? how much did you pay, who did you use?
> 
> I nominated yours before I even saw you were on here. I enjoyed the sample
> 
> I nominated your book before I even saw you on here. I enjoyed the sample.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Kohler

Oh, man. So sorry to hear that you guys didn't get selected. I was certain a few of you were a shoe in! I may, in fact, hide under a rock after my book comes out of its campaign on the 11th. Yuck...


----------



## writerguyKen

E.A.Ortega said:


> Yes in three days it had that many views. I have a lot of kind readers, friends, and family. Thank you! I'm not sure how to attach pictures.


I've only got 2 days left and I'm not sure how to attach pictures either!


----------



## E.A.Ortega

writerguyKen said:


> I've only got 2 days left and I'm not sure how to attach pictures either!


I just noticed! I see you're in hot and trending. Just nominated you. 27 to go for me. I'll have anxiety before it's over. Good luck!


----------



## TobyT

nwdebster said:


> "Domestic Goddess" wasn't chosen either after 11 days of review.  I wish there was some kind of feedback, but it's OK. After NY publishing, small press publishing and Indie publishing, I've learned to develop very thick skin. The book wasn't right for them, so I'll self-publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support and information. It was an interesting experience, and I've recommended KS it to others.


Sorry to hear that, Deb. I think you'll do fine anyway.

My campaign ended with 1426 page views but only 38 hours in H&T. In hindsight, I should have put my book in a category other than "mystery/thriller/suspense/occult." Probably fantasy. I think I would have gotten a lot more nominations. My book is an occult detective thriller, so it fits in the dark fantasy umbrella. I used a Facebook ad to keep the page views up, which worked pretty well. I never got below 26 views a day.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Alex Lidell said:


> Curious: if you hired a copy editor before submitting (or for your other work), were you happy with their work? how much did you pay, who did you use?


I paid $180 for a book around 62,000 words or so. She's Chameleon Author on Facebook. She does great quality work by the negotiated deadline.


----------



## writerguyKen

E.A.Ortega said:


> I just noticed! I see you're in hot and trending. Just nominated you. 27 to go for me. I'll have anxiety before it's over. Good luck!


Thanks!!


----------



## Evenstar

I just put "George Bailey" in my last slot, and sent the tweet (my twitter followers are pretty responsive so hopefully that should give you a small push at the end)


----------



## writerguyKen

Evenstar said:


> I just put "George Bailey" in my last slot, and sent the tweet (my twitter followers are pretty responsive so hopefully that should give you a small push at the end)


That is very kind of you. Thanks so much!


----------



## geronl

Alex Lidell said:


> Toby, any idea how long it usually takes? Any of your "book classmates" receive word on theirs?


I am definitely going to nominate TIDES before it ends. It sounds really good.


----------



## PattiLarsen

nwdebster said:


> "Domestic Goddess" wasn't chosen either after 11 days of review.  I wish there was some kind of feedback, but it's OK. After NY publishing, small press publishing and Indie publishing, I've learned to develop very thick skin. The book wasn't right for them, so I'll self-publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support and information. It was an interesting experience, and I've recommended KS it to others.


You go kick some indie butt with that book <3


----------



## Alex Lidell

Jada Ryker said:


> I paid $180 for a book around 62,000 words or so. She's Chameleon Author on Facebook. She does great quality work by the negotiated deadline.


Thank you Jada! I kept coming back to the thread hoping someone would chime in. Really appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## Alex Lidell

geronl said:


> I am definitely going to nominate TIDES before it ends. It sounds really good.


Eeeee! Thank you Geron! <will write for praise>


----------



## Steve Vernon

For those who are wondering, KELPIE DREAMS had climbed up to an Amazon ranking of about 4500 briefly - but has been hovering in the still not too shabby neighborhood of 10-15000. Today it is still floating at 18282, which is GREAT considering all of my indie-published ebooks generally float around the six digits mark. I've got 8 reviews so far - all primarily positive except for one punky one star to keep it real.

So I am STILL very happy with the way that Kindle Press has been handling Kelpie Dreams and I still am an enthusiastic supporter of the Kindle Scout program.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
1 day left Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
1 day left George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
8 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
9 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
9 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
10 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
10 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
10 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
10 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
18 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
24 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
24 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
25 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
25 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Meb Bryant said:


> Lincoln, I need you at my house! At home, I start a housekeeping chore, then stop to work on my KS campaign. The health department might close me down. At work, I'm there in body only. Thank goodness, I'm the owner or I'd be fired.


Haha, I work in IT and then write, so sometimes it's nice to just do housework. It is rewarding because the IT work and writing never stops. It's nice doing something where there is a clear "it is done" point, and it looks nice. Tore our entire yard apart, moved about 3,000 pounds of sticks, rocks, etc out of the yard, leveled it out, and planted grass seed. It looks nothing like it did 2 years ago!

Updated the new listed statistics into the spreadsheet! The more data we have, the more accurate it becomes, so if you know someone who ended their campaign or want to list some stats of your own (anonymous in the document) then shoot me a message! Also, great blog posts or videos are welcome too! It's all listed in the kindle scout guide!

Thanks all!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Alex Lidell said:


> Curious: if you hired a copy editor before submitting (or for your other work), were you happy with their work? how much did you pay, who did you use?


I hired a copyeditor (who did more than that, offering historical expertise for my historical fiction title) for $500 for 55k words, and that was a reduced rate because she was new at the business. I'm currently doing proofreading for an established author for $35/hour. She's estimating $800 for a 90k book. Just to throw another number in there, I just paid $200 for a manuscript critique of a draft of a short story at 8k words - from a short-story writer who teaches writing workshops.

These services are expensive but an investment in excellence. Since I've taught writing for over 30 years but am a debut novelist, I have an interesting tension between doing it all myself and getting that crucial outside eye on my work so that I can improve. I did not hire a proofreader for my own work, and I missed a couple of formatting things I have since remedied - I expect there are more I haven't seen yet!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominated the top three on Steve's list.

It's your last day - breathe  

Good luck to you all


----------



## Meb Bryant

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha, I work in IT and then write, so sometimes it's nice to just do housework. It is rewarding because the IT work and writing never stops. It's nice doing something where there is a clear "it is done" point, and it looks nice. Tore our entire yard apart, moved about 3,000 pounds of sticks, rocks, etc out of the yard, leveled it out, and planted grass seed. It looks nothing like it did 2 years ago!


Lincoln, 
Don't be showing off with all that rock tonnage you're moving. I can lift my coffee cup fifty times a day. Today, I am playing hooky from work and re-dyeing the grout in my kitchen. Taking frequent breaks to campaign. VOTE FOR ME!

BTW, our yard could use an overhaul. My chickens are destroying everything and laying eggs in the flower pots.

Going to fill my slots...makes me laugh to write that.


----------



## RMGauthier

Got the list covered too. Good luck.

Receive 5 emails this morning from Scout all rejections of my nominated books. Felt like a slaughter. Sorry to everyone who was not selected, clearly there is no rhyme or reason to the selection process. (Well, not one any of us can figure out!) I look forward to the emails informing me when these books are published.

Good luck to all still waiting to hear, or just ending.


----------



## Alex Lidell

So .... To keep the conversation going...  Is KindleScout a one of a kind program or are there others?  What I mean: it's somewhere between self publishing (speed, you do your own cover and copy, no agent involvement) and traditional publishing (pro editor, advance, selection process, royalty rate) and its with an established, legit company.  Do you think/know of anyone else with a similar model?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Lidell

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I hired a copyeditor (who did more than that, offering historical expertise for my historical fiction title) for $500 for 55k words, and that was a reduced rate because she was new at the business. I'm currently doing proofreading for an established author for $35/hour. She's estimating $800 for a 90k book. Just to throw another number in there, I just paid $200 for a manuscript critique of a draft of a short story at 8k words - from a short-story writer who teaches writing workshops.
> 
> These services are expensive but an investment in excellence. Since I've taught writing for over 30 years but am a debut novelist, I have an interesting tension between doing it all myself and getting that crucial outside eye on my work so that I can improve. I did not hire a proofreader for my own work, and I missed a couple of formatting things I have since remedied - I expect there are more I haven't seen yet!


Thanks Cindy! Given your experience with different author services, did you find quality correlated to the price? (Pls Shoot me an email if it's not something you want to share on forum - alex at alexlidell dot com)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klagodzki

Alex Lidell said:


> So .... To keep the conversation going... Is KindleScout a one of a kind program or are there others? What I mean: it's somewhere between self publishing (speed, you do your own cover and copy, no agent involvement) and traditional publishing (pro editor, advance, selection process, royalty rate) and its with an established, legit company. Do you think/know of anyone else with a similar model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not aware of any other, but suspect Ingram is taking notes. I wouldn't expect B&N to do anything innovative. I can't think of any other entity which would have the ability and the incentive to do anything similar.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

klagodzki said:


> I'm not aware of any other, but suspect Ingram is taking notes. I wouldn't expect B&N to do anything innovative. I can't think of any other entity which would have the ability and the incentive to do anything similar.


Harper Collins had the opportunity with Authonomy, but totally blew it.


----------



## klagodzki

Lexi Revellian said:


> Harper Collins had the opportunity with Authonomy, but totally blew it.


Right. Forgot about that one. What were the problems with it?


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Lexi Revellian said:


> Harper Collins had the opportunity with Authonomy, but totally blew it.


Oh yeah, I remember that. That's unfortunate.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

This is day four for me in the Kindle Scout Campaign and I seem to be averaging 400 views a day. I've still consistently been in the hot and trending. If I keep up the page views it looks like I could potentially have 12k by the time it's done. I know that's not realistic so I'm aiming for half of that. 

I think my book is amazing but, it's not perfect. There are others that don't get selected and it baffles me. We'll see if the backing of my fans gives me an edge or if there really is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

klagodzki said:


> Right. Forgot about that one. What were the problems with it?


Many and varied. They failed to stop people blatantly gaming the chart, they published almost no books - literally, I don't think they reached double figures - and those books they published did badly from lack of marketing.

They missed some excellent books that would have made them money. At the start, there was a huge amount of talent on that site. I left to self-publish in 2010, as did quite a lot of others.


----------



## TobyT

Alex Lidell said:


> So .... To keep the conversation going... Is KindleScout a one of a kind program or are there others? What I mean: it's somewhere between self publishing (speed, you do your own cover and copy, no agent involvement) and traditional publishing (pro editor, advance, selection process, royalty rate) and its with an established, legit company. Do you think/know of anyone else with a similar model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent a query today for my Kindle Scout contender (got the big reject yesterday) to a Random House digital imprint called Hydra. They offer authors a choice of profit-sharing (50% of gross) or a standard advance/royalties contract. Just in case anyone might want to check it out, they accept unagented submissions for sci-fi, horror and fantasy: http://www.randomhousebooks.com/hydra/


----------



## geronl

I really thought RED RABBIT and YESTERDAY'S PRINCE would make it.


----------



## Alex Lidell

TobyT said:


> I sent a query today for my Kindle Scout contender (got the big reject yesterday) to a Random House digital imprint called Hydra. They offer authors a choice of profit-sharing (50% of gross) or a standard advance/royalties contract. Just in case anyone might want to check it out, they accept unagented submissions for sci-fi, horror and fantasy: http://www.randomhousebooks.com/hydra/


Ooooo!!! Cool Toby! Can you keep us updated as to how that goes? I am excited about having a plan B is KS doesn't work out. And YaY you for getting right back on that horse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi Revellian

geronl said:


> I really thought RED RABBIT and YESTERDAY'S PRINCE would make it.


Me too. Both were on my list of three.


----------



## TobyT

geronl said:


> I really thought RED RABBIT and YESTERDAY'S PRINCE would make it.





Alex Lidell said:


> Ooooo!!! Cool Toby! Can you keep us updated as to how that goes? I am excited about having a plan B is KS doesn't work out. And YaY you for getting right back on that horse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Lexi Revellian said:


> Me too. Both were on my list of three.


Wow - thanks for the morale boost! I just don't know when to quit. Chalk that up to stubbornness - or a nicer word would be perseverance  If I exhaust all of my traditional publishing routes, I may self publish. In the meantime, don't give up on your dreams! KS is not the end of the road!


----------



## klagodzki

Lexi Revellian said:


> Me too. Both were on my list of three.


Same here. Was sad to see the e-mails.


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Hi everyone! I'm throwing my hat in the ring with a military science fiction novel that's a first in series. I've been accepted and the book's scheduled to go live 6/3.

Question: as soon as I looked at my preview chapters, I found a bunch of typos. I fixed them then went to the contact link to send the updated version. . . since I couldn't paste the whole document into the form, I had to send links to the file. That was about 12 hours ago now and haven't heard anything back. Is it reasonable to think they'll update my sample chapters or will I have to bite down my ego and suffer through?

Thanks for all the info everyone has been sharing. It's been a huge help in my decision to give Scout a shot.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

TobyT said:


> I sent a query today for my Kindle Scout contender (got the big reject yesterday) to a Random House digital imprint called Hydra. They offer authors a choice of profit-sharing (50% of gross) or a standard advance/royalties contract. Just in case anyone might want to check it out, they accept unagented submissions for sci-fi, horror and fantasy: http://www.randomhousebooks.com/hydra/


Thanks Toby! Good luck with the publishing. This is definitely something I would consider if Amazon doesn't select me. As a bonus, it seems like possibly using your scout campaign can show these people that your book was popular, got page views, and was in the hot and trending category. That's a great benefit of the program even if you, or any other writer in those categories, doesn't get selected. Thank you!


----------



## E.A.Ortega

ChickenWrangler said:


> Hi everyone! I'm throwing my hat in the ring with a military science fiction novel that's a first in series. I've been accepted and the book's scheduled to go live 6/3.
> 
> Question: as soon as I looked at my preview chapters, I found a bunch of typos. I fixed them then went to the contact link to send the updated version. . . since I couldn't paste the whole document into the form, I had to send links to the file. That was about 12 hours ago now and haven't heard anything back. Is it reasonable to think they'll update my sample chapters or will I have to bite down my ego and suffer through?
> 
> Thanks for all the info everyone has been sharing. It's been a huge help in my decision to give Scout a shot.


Have you thought of doing a possible quick edit before your campaign starts. Even though your audience only sees the sample, Amazon is reading the entire manuscript. Spelling mistakes will really deter them from your novel.


----------



## Paul Kohler

E.A.Ortega said:


> This is day four for me in the Kindle Scout Campaign and I seem to be averaging 400 views a day. I've still consistently been in the hot and trending. If I keep up the page views it looks like I could potentially have 12k by the time it's done. I know that's not realistic so I'm aiming for half of that.
> 
> I think my book is amazing but, it's not perfect. There are others that don't get selected and it baffles me. We'll see if the backing of my fans gives me an edge or if there really is no rhyme or reason.


D'oh! I'm so jealous! I'm 11 days from the end, and I've had a total of 432 page views - total... But, it's all good. I'm hoping that the final week will see a few hours of H&T.


----------



## geronl

Lexi Revellian said:


> Me too. Both were on my list of three.


Wow, TIME RATS already has 19 reviews. I really need to read that one next.


----------



## ChickenWrangler

E.A.Ortega said:


> Have you thought of doing a possible quick edit before your campaign starts. Even though your audience only sees the sample, Amazon is reading the entire manuscript. Spelling mistakes will really deter them from your novel.


At this point it's in the system. Is there a way to do another edit before it goes live?


----------



## writerguyKen

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Nominated the top three on Steve's list.
> 
> It's your last day - breathe
> 
> Good luck to you all


THANKS!!!!


----------



## E.A.Ortega

ChickenWrangler said:


> At this point it's in the system. Is there a way to do another edit before it goes live?


I had a problem with the title of my book and they suspended my campaign. I was able to fix my manuscript before the campaign started. If you contact them I'm sure they'll let you do that


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Paul Kohler said:


> D'oh! I'm so jealous! I'm 11 days from the end, and I've had a total of 432 page views - total... But, it's all good. I'm hoping that the final week will see a few hours of H&T.


Don't be jealous. Its taken a long time and a lot of bad writing to build up that fan base. My book is far from the best out there but, in trying to see if enough pushing will get me close to their publishing


----------



## Alex Lidell

Lexi Revellian said:


> Harper Collins had the opportunity with Authonomy, but totally blew it.


Looks like they have a different one up now HarperLegend. All I know is what I googled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klagodzki

Alex Lidell said:


> Looks like they have a different one up now HarperLegend. All I know is what I googled
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read up on HarperLegend. I think I'll look into it if the Scout doesn't work out. The description makes it sound like the brand would fit Son of Lot well.


----------



## larrykahaner

The number of views of your book receives is important, of course, but I suspect (don't know 'cause they don't say) that the number of people who actually nominate your book is even more important. For example, if you have a million views (I should be so lucky) but only a 100 nominations - not so good. But a thousand views and 900 nominations - that's good stuff.

In their FAQs, Amazon notes that they don't tell you the number of nominations you receive because they don't want this to be vote getting contest.

To recap: I think the conversion of votes to views is a crucial element but one that you can't monitor. So... let's all relax and do the best we can. 
My book is "USA, Inc." at http://tinyurl.com/jbf8fs3 Cutline: "What would happen if the US were run like a company - and a madman was in charge?"


----------



## lincolnjcole

SimonePond said:


> Thanks for adding my book to the voting list, Steve!
> 
> Swarmed has 10 days left. I've been promoting it a TON, and I'm starting to run out of steam (and probably starting to bug people at this point). Hoping to get a few nominations from my kboards peeps.
> 
> It was such a fun book to write! So whatever happens in the end, at least there's that!
> 
> Here's the link to my campaign, if you're interested:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HXFE30SX2HMP


Welcome and good luck! If you need some more suggestions about how to promote, a lot of people here have done some really clever stuff!


----------



## writerguyKen

SimonePond said:


> Thanks for adding my book to the voting list, Steve!
> 
> Swarmed has 10 days left. I've been promoting it a TON, and I'm starting to run out of steam (and probably starting to bug people at this point). Hoping to get a few nominations from my kboards peeps.
> 
> It was such a fun book to write! So whatever happens in the end, at least there's that!
> 
> Here's the link to my campaign, if you're interested:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HXFE30SX2HMP


Welcome! I would not worry about promotion (I say with only one day left!!!) because you're doing it right. I've noticed your book Hot and Trending since the beginning. Haven't read your excerpt yet, but I will. The cover is terrific! Even if you fall off of H&T now, you will certainly be back for the last couple days of your campaign. Your book will be read and given serious consideration. No doubt about that. Books have been selected that were far less visible than yours. GOOD LUCK! Remember to breathe. (I keep giving that advice to people in hopes that I'll take it myself.)


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had a slot open, filled it with George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Mr. O'Neill.

My other two are Nordic Nights by Christine and Take the Body and Run by Jada.

Good luck to all three, and the few still waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## Jada Ryker

ChickenWrangler said:


> Hi everyone! I'm throwing my hat in the ring with a military science fiction novel that's a first in series. I've been accepted and the book's scheduled to go live 6/3.
> 
> Question: as soon as I looked at my preview chapters, I found a bunch of typos. I fixed them then went to the contact link to send the updated version. . . since I couldn't paste the whole document into the form, I had to send links to the file. That was about 12 hours ago now and haven't heard anything back. Is it reasonable to think they'll update my sample chapters or will I have to bite down my ego and suffer through?
> 
> Thanks for all the info everyone has been sharing. It's been a huge help in my decision to give Scout a shot.


Hi, CW. Day One of my campaign the format of the first few pages was hosed. I sent enough emails to risk a restraining order  They fixed it I think Day Two. Contact them with your KS info in the subject line.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Mark Wakely said:


> Had a slot open, filled it with George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Mr. O'Neill.
> 
> My other two are Nordic Nights by Christine and Take the Body and Run by Jada.
> 
> Good luck to all three, and the few still waiting in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark and everyone! Thursday at midnight it's done.


----------



## writerguyKen

Mark Wakely said:


> Had a slot open, filled it with George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Mr. O'Neill.
> 
> My other two are Nordic Nights by Christine and Take the Body and Run by Jada.
> 
> Good luck to all three, and the few still waiting in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark. I appreciate it!


----------



## Meb Bryant

writerguyKen said:


> THANKS!!!!


LOL. I couldn't find a better quote for you, Ken. Got you in the KS slot, ready to jump out of the gate. Wishing you a solid win. (Plus, I'll get your book free.) Stay calm!


----------



## ChristineAnneLibbey

Hey everyone!  My book 'Nordic Nights' spent 15 hours in Hot & Trending yesterday and I have a big feeling it was because of the people on this board.  

I want to say a Huge Thank You to the people who nominated my book.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Alex Lidell said:


> Thanks Cindy! Given your experience with different author services, did you find quality correlated to the price? (Pls Shoot me an email if it's not something you want to share on forum - alex at alexlidell dot com)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alex, I feel like a real newbie with all this still, but I'd say my copyediting ($500 for 54k) was definitely worth it, though I disagreed with some of the suggestions (she actually counseled a couple of questionable practices - eliminating past perfect, e.g.). But I meshed well with her, and she had a particular perspective that really added to my own. I'd probably try a different copyeditor next time just to get a different kind of expertise. I learn from all of it and improve my work for the future. I didn't get proofreading in the end, because I'm pretty eagle-eyed myself, and I still missed a couple of formatting issues (missed spots I needed italics).

My husband was dubious about the manuscript critique I just got ($200 for 8k words), but once I read him the report, he saw the value she added to my effort to rework the story. He was enthusiastic then.

I'm glad for the opportunity to earn a good rate for proofreading for a publisher, certainly a much better return for my time than is my own writing! That's why author services are a very natural outgrowth of the writing profession. Since I've been teaching writing for over 30 years, I'm in a good place to offer this, and since I'm just starting, I am willing to negotiate great rates for my first clients. ;-)

How do we measure "worth it?" Well, getting a book "out there" can cost just a few hundred dollars, but getting a GOOD book "out there," with its highest possible quality, takes strategic investment, and the return may take a long time (and requires sustained effort). At the rate I'm selling right now, it will take me about two years to make back my investment, but I have plans for increasing that selling rate (including by writing other books). As with most things, it takes money to make money. I'm thankful to have had some savings and a bit from an inheritance to allow me to focus on writing for a year or two while my husband is the breadwinner. (I have always earned a part-time income.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

So I received a check in the mail yesterday and paid a few bills and treated myself to a DVD of the first season of AMERICAN HORROR STORY.

Started watching it last night.

Holy crap. I don't usually get rattled over horror. I have watched way too much of it to get scared but this one has got me jumping. We're about three episodes in and I am a true believer. This series - at least the first season - is brilliant - AND scary!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Nordic Nights by Christine Anne Libbey
LAST DAY LEFT Take the Body and Run by Jada Ryker
LAST DAY LEFT George Bailey Gets Saved in the End by Ken O'Neill
7 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
8 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
8 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
9 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
9 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
9 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
9 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
17 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
23 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
23 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
24 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
24 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Evenstar

I have another question if y'all don't mind.

Sex scene or scrap it? I had it as fade to black between the end of one chapter and the start of the next picking up after it. Then I decided that was silly and I should include it. Then I had a freak out that it would push me into an "adult only" category. Is that a thing?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> So I received a check in the mail yesterday and paid a few bills and treated myself to a DVD of the first season of AMERICAN HORROR STORY.
> 
> Started watching it last night.
> 
> Holy crap. I don't usually get rattled over horror. I have watched way too much of it to get scared but this one has got me jumping. We're about three episodes in and I am a true believer. This series - at least the first season - is brilliant - AND scary!


It's a good show. I watch them when they are free on streaming services, so one season behind. It has moments that are just bad, but a lot of it is really good and scary. The witches season is really good, and freak show is entertaining. If you are scared of clowns, though, that one will have you weeping in the corner.



Evenstar said:


> I have another question if y'all don't mind.
> 
> Sex scene or scrap it? I had it as fade to black between the end of one chapter and the start of the next picking up after it. Then I decided that was silly and I should include it. Then I had a freak out that it would push me into an "adult only" category. Is that a thing?


Anytime you include explicit sex scenes, you are isolating down to a particular audience, and the only thing is you should include a disclaimer. Reader's who stumble across a sex scene in a book that doesn't claim to have sex scenes will be very angry, and they will let everyone know it with a plethora of 1 star reviews.

That being said, the audience that enjoys sex scenes is huge (case: fifty shades of gray) and some people will buy it as much for the 'titillating' idea of it as for the book itself. There are a lot of explicit books that do really well, but I don't think Kindle Scout will jump all over an explicit book.

It's risky, but can have a a high reward, but you need to be very careful that you don't alienate people and they know up front what they are getting into.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Evenstar said:


> I have another question if y'all don't mind.
> 
> Sex scene or scrap it? I had it as fade to black between the end of one chapter and the start of the next picking up after it. Then I decided that was silly and I should include it. Then I had a freak out that it would push me into an "adult only" category. Is that a thing?


Great question. The type of book you are writing will drive the answer though. I am going to presume that you are not in an Erotica genre where half the reason your readers bought the book is for the sex scenes. So then, as with any scene, does the sex scene move the plot? Is there something important about the character's arc that happens in this scene? Is showing it vital to the story? Is the answer is yes, include it. If the answer is no, cut to the fade out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Lidell

Something I cannot explain - there are about 35 books in each category at a time... Why aren't there 3500?  Why isn't everyone who is querying agents (and we know that's a huuuuuge pool) throwing their name into this hat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> Something I cannot explain - there are about 35 books in each category at a time... Why aren't there 3500? Why isn't everyone who is querying agents (and we know that's a huuuuuge pool) throwing their name into this hat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of people don't know about it. It's still a sort of well-kept secret. It's open to a lot of countries now, but many people don't know that. Or, they don't understand the contract terms or don't want to go through a long campaign of exclusivity. Or, maybe they don't want to be Amazon exclusive. Some people also just assume they will lose and don't try.

In general, there are a lot more books available now than there used to be, and the quality has risen a lot. There are about 300 books a month submitted to Kindle Scout, and about 10 get picked now, so it's running about 3% acceptance rate. For a lot of people, entering a book into a 30 day painstaking and exhausting campaign might not be worth it for a 3% chance of getting picked.


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> A lot of people don't know about it. It's still a sort of well-kept secret. It's open to a lot of countries now, but many people don't know that. Or, they don't understand the contract terms or don't want to go through a long campaign of exclusivity. Or, maybe they don't want to be Amazon exclusive. Some people also just assume they will lose and don't try.
> 
> In general, there are a lot more books available now than there used to be, and the quality has risen a lot. There are about 300 books a month submitted to Kindle Scout, and about 10 get picked now, so it's running about 3% acceptance rate. For a lot of people, entering a book into a 30 day painstaking and exhausting campaign might not be worth it for a 3% chance of getting picked.


I can say, in my unscientific way, that not a single person I've talked to about my campaign in the last 30 days (YES! LAST DAY!!) has ever heard of Kindle Scout. I can't recall how I found out about it, but there was a lot of Googling involved. Clearly word is beginning to spread and KS is becoming more popular. The day my book launched, and to day when I end, I'm one of 17 titles for the day. That's a lot of books. I'm grateful to have broken out from that pack at all.


----------



## Evenstar

lincolnjcole said:


> Anytime you include explicit sex scenes, you are isolating down to a particular audience, and the only thing is you should include a disclaimer. Reader's who stumble across a sex scene in a book that doesn't claim to have sex scenes will be very angry, and they will let everyone know it with a plethora of 1 star reviews.
> 
> That being said, the audience that enjoys sex scenes is huge (case: fifty shades of gray) and some people will buy it as much for the 'titillating' idea of it as for the book itself. There are a lot of explicit books that do really well, but I don't think Kindle Scout will jump all over an explicit book.
> 
> It's risky, but can have a a high reward, but you need to be very careful that you don't alienate people and they know up front what they are getting into.


Gosh no, I probably should have said "love scene", it's quite _non_-explicit. I guess my genre with this book is New Adult Paranormal Romance / Action Adventure. My editor jokingly suggested the tag line: "If The Da Vinci Code and Twilight went to a bar and made a cocktail..."

I think based on the answers thus far that I will leave it in. It's pretty inoffensive and pretty relevant to the story.


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> I can say, in my unscientific way, that not a single person I've talked to about my campaign in the last 30 days (YES! LAST DAY!!) has ever heard of Kindle Scout. I can't recall how I found out about it, but there was a lot of Googling involved. Clearly word is beginning to spread and KS is becoming more popular. The day my book launched, and to day when I end, I'm one of 17 titles for the day. That's a lot of books. I'm grateful to have broken out from that pack at all.


The last day is actually one of the best! Soak it in!

After today, you're going to hit the "oh god, now I'm waiting and there is NOTHING I CAN DO" phase of the campaign. With any luck you'll hear back in a couple of days (Like I did) but most people seem to be waiting for 8-10 days to hear back (which is a nightmare).

But, today is the day you get to sit back, relax, and soak in the laurels of what you put together. The campaign is OVER. You've definitely got my vote!


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> The last day is actually one of the best! Soak it in!
> 
> After today, you're going to hit the "oh god, now I'm waiting and there is NOTHING I CAN DO" phase of the campaign. With any luck you'll hear back in a couple of days (Like I did) but most people seem to be waiting for 8-10 days to hear back (which is a nightmare).
> 
> But, today is the day you get to sit back, relax, and soak in the laurels of what you put together. The campaign is OVER. You've definitely got my vote!


Thank you, Lincoln! And tomorrow I'll give you my stats


----------



## Evenstar

writerguyKen said:


> I can say, in my unscientific way, that not a single person I've talked to about my campaign in the last 30 days (YES! LAST DAY!!) has ever heard of Kindle Scout. I can't recall how I found out about it, but there was a lot of Googling involved. Clearly word is beginning to spread and KS is becoming more popular. The day my book launched, and to day when I end, I'm one of 17 titles for the day. That's a lot of books. I'm grateful to have broken out from that pack at all.


I think you're going to do just fine and dandy  I love the premise of the book


----------



## writerguyKen

Evenstar said:


> I think you're going to do just fine and dandy  I love the premise of the book


Thanks!


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> The last day is actually one of the best! Soak it in!
> 
> After today, you're going to hit the "oh god, now I'm waiting and there is NOTHING I CAN DO" phase of the campaign. With any luck you'll hear back in a couple of days (Like I did) but most people seem to be waiting for 8-10 days to hear back (which is a nightmare).
> 
> But, today is the day you get to sit back, relax, and soak in the laurels of what you put together. The campaign is OVER. You've definitely got my vote!


Day 7 here. I have no fingernails left. I would move down to the toenails, but I'm not that flexible.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Good luck to those of you on your last day and the days to come...lots of alcohol will help.

Crack and mind numbing drugs optional 

On another note I want to mention BundleRabbit

https://bundlerabbit.com/

You might want to consider putting your PUBLISHED books on there to help with exposure.


----------



## Alex Lidell

writerguyKen said:


> I can say, in my unscientific way, that not a single person I've talked to about my campaign in the last 30 days (YES! LAST DAY!!) has ever heard of Kindle Scout. I can't recall how I found out about it, but there was a lot of Googling involved. Clearly word is beginning to spread and KS is becoming more popular. The day my book launched, and to day when I end, I'm one of 17 titles for the day. That's a lot of books. I'm grateful to have broken out from that pack at all.


LAST DAY!!! WOHOOO. I'm so far away from last day i want to whimper. Ok, i AM whimpering. GOOD LUCK. WIll you keep us posted on when you hear?

Interesting point re people not knowing about it and thus not subbing. The barrier to entry seems very low - which leads me to my next question of why isn't there more REALLY BAD WRITING up there? I'm seeing so many well written works that its surprising in a self selected group. Then again, maybe i'm focusing on my kboard friends, which is not exactly a random sample


----------



## blancheking

Always good to see this thread  I hope everyone's been well! I got some great emails from Kindle Scout; looks like a good handful of kboard books have been picked. (Thanks Steve as always for the list.) I haven't written anything myself in over two months that isn't for a "The Honorable FirstName LastName," so I guess I'll write vicariously through you guys 

Will update my nomination list and keep my fingers crossed. Good luck guys!


----------



## RMGauthier

blancheking said:


> Always good to see this thread  I hope everyone's been well! I got some great emails from Kindle Scout; looks like a good handful of kboard books have been picked. (Thanks Steve as always for the list)
> 
> Will update my nomination list and keep my fingers crossed. Good luck guys!


Love your book covers, they look great. Got me intrigued.


----------



## writerguyKen

Alex Lidell said:


> LAST DAY!!! WOHOOO. I'm so far away from last day i want to whimper. Ok, i AM whimpering. GOOD LUCK. WIll you keep us posted on when you hear?
> 
> Interesting point re people not knowing about it and thus not subbing. The barrier to entry seems very low - which leads me to my next question of why isn't there more REALLY BAD WRITING up there? I'm seeing so many well written works that its surprising in a self selected group. Then again, maybe i'm focusing on my kboard friends, which is not exactly a random sample


Thank you for the Last Day love! I will certainly be keeping everyone posted. The last time 30 days has felt this long I was eleven, staring at my super cool Halloween costume, desperately waiting for the big night to arrive so I could get decked out and troll for Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.

I agree about the writing. There are always a couple books in Hot and Trending so horrible that I wonder if they're placed there by Amazon as some kind of control group. But mostly there is a lot of very good writing, and I hope we all get published.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Does anyone know of an author who got the first book of a series accepted for Kindle Scout?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

My Kindle Scout campaign for Moonlight's Lure started today. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 The title is Moonlight's Peril. I've been emailing a problem. I started to fill out a request weeks before I submitted and then made revisions which included a new title. When I went to create a campaign for some reason it retained the original title. They won't update the title, on the campaign listing. I also had one typo a friend caught and they won't update that. Other than the lack of help on corrections the process has been great. I'm so hopeful this will be. This book is the 1st in a series. This is my first attempt at self-publishing something that I hadn't already had published by a press. Wish me luck, and I'd love your nomination.
~Ashlynn~


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Hi Everyone,

I'd love your nomination on https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 Moonlight's Peril. I am using Kindle Scout for the first time. This book means the world to me, so your kind vote would be a cherished gift. If I win a contract with Kindle Press you get a free copy too!
~Ashlynn Monroe~


----------



## BBGriffith

PatriciaThomson said:


> Does anyone know of an author who got the first book of a series accepted for Kindle Scout? Inquiring minds want to know!


Mine is first in a series (The Sleepwalkers) and they accepted it. I think they like series, I've seen firsts accepted and a few seconds accepted too (without Kindle Press owning e-rights to the first).


----------



## jesrphoto

Done!  Good luck!


----------



## RMGauthier

BBGriffith said:


> Mine is first in a series (The Sleepwalkers) and they accepted it. I think they like series, I've seen firsts accepted and a few seconds accepted too (without Kindle Press owning e-rights to the first).


Loved your book 'Follow the Crow', wrote a review for it and highly recommend it to everyone. Will have to check out your other novels too.


----------



## RMGauthier

writerguyKen said:


> Thank you for the Last Day love! I will certainly be keeping everyone posted. The last time 30 days has felt this long I was eleven, staring at my super cool Halloween costume, desperately waiting for the big night to arrive so I could get decked out and troll for Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.
> 
> I agree about the writing. There are always a couple books in Hot and Trending so horrible that I wonder if they're placed there by Amazon as some kind of control group. But mostly there is a lot of very good writing, and I hope we all get published.


Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are my favorite too. LOL 

Have you in my nomination slots, Good luck.


----------



## lincolnjcole

PatriciaThomson said:


> Does anyone know of an author who got the first book of a series accepted for Kindle Scout? Inquiring minds want to know!


Mine was picked and its the first in a series. I have to actually sit down now and write the other books. I'll have to see how the launch does before I decide if I want to try putting the second in as well or just list it on my own!


----------



## BBGriffith

RMGauthier said:


> Loved your book 'Follow the Crow', wrote a review for it and highly recommend it to everyone. Will have to check out your other novels too.


Thank you so much for reading! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Does anyone know whether hot and trending is based on nominations or page views?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Good luck to those of you on your last day and the days to come...lots of alcohol will help.
> 
> Crack and mind numbing drugs optional
> 
> On another note I want to mention BundleRabbit
> 
> https://bundlerabbit.com/
> 
> You might want to consider putting your PUBLISHED books on there to help with exposure.


I put my books on there! If anyone is a curator on the site, maybe you should put together a collection of books from this thread! lol.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> Does anyone know whether hot and trending is based on nominations or page views?


TLDR: generating _real_ traffic for your book and not worrying about nominations is the way to go.

It's based on an algorithm that is completely internal to amazon. We can, however, extrapolate how it works based on similar algorithms (for example, we know that reviews with more "like if helpful" clicks are worth more than comparable reviews that aren't liked)

Most likely it takes page views _and_ nominations into account, as well as data over several days and sticky hot and trending hours (it's harder to knock a book off of hot and trending to get on than it is to stay on once you're up there). Most likely it takes page view to nomination ratios into account as well (if 50 people look at your book in a day and only 2 nominated, then it probably is a lot worse off than 15 people looking at your book and the same 2 nominating).

It also probably takes into account how many clicks come internal links from kindle scout compared to external (did you send a friend to the site by direct link, or did someone browse KS website and decide take a look) because that would give them analytics about how good your cover is. Most likely, a browse while not on hot and trending is worth more than a browse while it is trending, because if someone will just find your book from a list of 300 books and choose to click yours, that is worth more than someone skimming a list of 20 and picking yours.

Everything probably has some averaging weight to find an overall value, and it seems that the hot and trending list is a placeholder list that is randomized over pages (ie, your book might end up in slot 5 on the hot and trending list, and over the course of the day slot 5 spends equal time on pages 1-5 of hot and trending. If you jump onto the list and take slot 5 from another author, then the slot itself continues its trek through the page listings so that no single H&T book stays on page 1 the entire time). The list is definitely random, thereby obfuscating the process even further. Also, I would bet that TSOP "Time spent on page" matters quite a bit too. If people just click the link and nominate, then scout assumes that's a friend/fan nomination, whereas if someone spends 10 minutes or so on your page reading everything you wrote, and then they nominate, scout can say "this user read and liked the entry and voted" instead of "this user is just clicking to support the author".

Essentially, it's probably a fairly complicated algorithm, but all you need to know is getting eyeballs to your page is the important thing. They added in protections because in the first year of kindle scout people could just remove and reapply their own nomination over and over again to get on and stay on hot and trending (which is why there was a flurry of "ZOMFG MY BOOK WAS HOT AND TRENDING THE ENTIRE TIME AND DIDN'T GET PICKED" blog and forum posts from people complaining (hence why a lot of blog posts are utterly useless about the early days of kindle scout). Now, my bet is that someone removing and reapplying a nomination multiple times is a negative for your book (to discourage cheating) or at least has a net neutral effect on your ranking.

In any case, the only thing you can control is traffic. Getting as many people to look at your page and read the content you've provided is what gets you noticed. Analytics are insanely powerful, so their algorithm could literally include almost anything, but the paltry details they give us access to make it impossible to accurately predict which analytics they care about.


----------



## klagodzki

lincolnjcole said:


> In any case, the only thing you can control is traffic. Getting as many people to look at your page and read the content you've provided is what gets you noticed. Analytics are insanely powerful, so their algorithm could literally include almost anything, but the paltry details they give us access to make it impossible to accurately predict which analytics they care about.


I would be very surprised if "Hot and Trending" is an actual thing with the Kindle Scout staff. They have the actual, real numbers. We were given H&T to have something to obsess over.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> I would be very surprised if "Hot and Trending" is an actual thing with the Kindle Scout staff. They have the actual, real numbers. We were given H&T to have something to obsess over.


Exactly. The actual analytics are what matter.


----------



## writerguyKen

RMGauthier said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are my favorite too. LOL
> 
> Have you in my nomination slots, Good luck.


Thanks!!


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Nominated all three of today's the last day on...  Good luck all!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> My Kindle Scout campaign for Moonlight's Lure started today. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 The title is Moonlight's Peril. I've been emailing a problem. I started to fill out a request weeks before I submitted and then made revisions which included a new title. When I went to create a campaign for some reason it retained the original title. They won't update the title, on the campaign listing. I also had one typo a friend caught and they won't update that. Other than the lack of help on corrections the process has been great. I'm so hopeful this will be. This book is the 1st in a series. This is my first attempt at self-publishing something that I hadn't already had published by a press. Wish me luck, and I'd love your nomination.
> ~Ashlynn~


Hi, Ashlynn, I noticed your book before you posted here on KBoards. It looks interesting! At the risk of starting a war , I do love the Oxford comma. Good luck! Oh, you can put your scout campaign link on your posts.


----------



## PattiLarsen

PatriciaThomson said:


> Does anyone know of an author who got the first book of a series accepted for Kindle Scout? Inquiring minds want to know!


Mine  Eve is the first of six. I'm testing the process further by self-pubbing the next two books the day Eve comes out (late June) and the rest by the time the first price promotion happens (according to KPress, sometime around the end of September). I'm also adding the first in series of a few other favorites in the backs of the sequels to see how far I can reach... it's an experiment, but I'm really curious to see what might happen.


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Mine  Eve is the first of six. I'm testing the process further by self-pubbing the next two books the day Eve comes out (late June) and the rest by the time the first price promotion happens (according to KPress, sometime around the end of September). I'm also adding the first in series of a few other favorites in the backs of the sequels to see how far I can reach... it's an experiment, but I'm really curious to see what might happen.


That sounds like a great idea! I'm still working on book two of my series, so not going to be able to run them back to back like you are. Sounds like a really cool plan to get things off and running!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Pauline Creeden said:


> Nominated all three of today's the last day on...  Good luck all!


Today's my last day, and I was thinking about what I've learned since I started Kindle Scout just 30 days ago. 1. Even in a rock-solid marriage, the spouse can get sick of hearing about KS (he's smart enough not verbalize, but I'm smart enough to read his body language). 2. I learned the meaning of "shameless promotion," particularly "shameless"&#8230; for example, through my alum pages, I've been in contact with people I haven't seen in years&#8230; and realized there's a reason it's been years. At some point, I might be ready to talk about my "taping flyers in ladies' rooms across my little city" adventures. 3. Unexpected kindnesses, like tweets and retweets and Katie's blog post about my campaign. 4. This group of people, offering support to strangers, has been the most important. Dang, gotta get off here, my vision is blurry for some reason.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jada Ryker said:


> Today's my last day, and I was thinking about what I've learned since I started Kindle Scout just 30 days ago. 1. Even in a rock-solid marriage, the spouse can get sick of hearing about KS (he's smart enough not verbalize, but I'm smart enough to read his body language). 2. I learned the meaning of "shameless promotion," particularly "shameless"&#8230; for example, through my alum pages, I've been in contact with people I haven't seen in years&#8230; and realized there's a reason it's been years. At some point, I might be ready to talk about my "taping flyers in ladies' rooms across my little city" adventures. 3. Unexpected kindnesses, like tweets and retweets and Katie's blog post about my campaign. 4. This group of people, offering support to strangers, has been the most important. Dang, gotta get off here, my vision is blurry for some reason.


Congrats on making it through the campaign! I didn't even bring up the KS campaign with my wife more than a couple of times. TBH, a lot of my family I asked 1-2 times, then dropped it, and some of them were less supportive than complete strangers I'd never even met. In any case, you did the best you could and we're all rooting for you, so let's get some good news! Even if you self-publish, just keep pushing forward!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd love your nomination on https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 Moonlight's Peril. I am using Kindle Scout for the first time. This book means the world to me, so your kind vote would be a cherished gift. If I win a contract with Kindle Press you get a free copy too!
> ~Ashlynn Monroe~


There is already a thread for this and should be consolidated. Jump over to the Kindle Scout Thread and say hello!


----------



## KaraJaynes

Hello, fellow Scouters!
So I'm less than a week into my campaign. Ugh. Ugh, ugh, ugh. Lol. I was in the Hot and Trending for several hours, but I've fallen out and I'm not particularly sure how to get back in. From what I've read here (granted, I have not read all 259 pages, ha, but I've read some), H&T isn't super duperimportant? I've basically exhausted my resources, and I'm not sure posting and reposting on FB is all that effective anyway. Any tips? Should I just kick back and not worry? I don't have a Twitter audience, so that isn't much of an option. I'm pretty confident my story will do well regardless of Kindle Scout's decision, but I'm wondering if there's anything else I can do or if I should just wait it out. Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

KaraJaynes said:


> Hello, fellow Scouters!
> So I'm less than a week into my campaign. Ugh. Ugh, ugh, ugh. Lol. I was in the Hot and Trending for several hours, but I've fallen out and I'm not particularly sure how to get back in. From what I've read here (granted, I have not read all 259 pages, ha, but I've read some), H&T isn't super duperimportant? I've basically exhausted my resources, and I'm not sure posting and reposting on FB is all that effective anyway. Any tips? Should I just kick back and not worry? I don't have a Twitter audience, so that isn't much of an option. I'm pretty confident my story will do well regardless of Kindle Scout's decision, but I'm wondering if there's anything else I can do or if I should just wait it out. Thanks!


If you want to check out the kindle scout guide in my signature, I have all kinds of information about the process and different ways you can promote (most of it grabbed from this thread or blog posts or my own experiences). It depends on how seriously you plan on taking your campaign.

One option you should definitely pursue since it is free is headtalker, and you could even get multiple twitter blasts before the campaign ends. I tried tons of different things out, though, so you might find some other things that can help, and if you have suggestions to add let me know and I'll update the thread!

Hot and trending does and doesn't matter. It is a metric for YOU to show how well you are doing compared to the other books running campaigns right now. Keep in mind that Kindle Scout only takes 3% of books, and even though they aren't necessarily the books trending are the only ones they look at, 3% isn't a lot so anything you can do to stick your head above water can really help. In the end it comes down to the quality of your book, but analytics do matter, and as hot and trending list building gets smarter on Amazon's side (which it is improving over time) I can guarantee it matters more and more.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Jada Ryker said:


> Today's my last day, and I was thinking about what I've learned since I started Kindle Scout just 30 days ago. 1. Even in a rock-solid marriage, the spouse can get sick of hearing about KS (he's smart enough not verbalize, but I'm smart enough to read his body language). 2. I learned the meaning of "shameless promotion," particularly "shameless"&#8230; for example, through my alum pages, I've been in contact with people I haven't seen in years&#8230; and realized there's a reason it's been years. At some point, I might be ready to talk about my "taping flyers in ladies' rooms across my little city" adventures. 3. Unexpected kindnesses, like tweets and retweets and Katie's blog post about my campaign. 4. This group of people, offering support to strangers, has been the most important. Dang, gotta get off here, my vision is blurry for some reason.


Jade for what it's worth you made an impression. Actually, before I discover kboards I though you were some super human being because your book was EVERYWHERE . And then I saw u on here and it was "ooo ooo that's THAT Jade". If u don't get picked, I'm throwing all my compaign plans out the window.

And yes, I also found the strangers become better comrades at arms than many people I know. Weird right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> Jade for what it's worth you made an impression. Actually, before I discover kboards I though you were some super human being because your book was EVERYWHERE . And then I saw u on here and it was "ooo ooo that's THAT Jade". If u don't get picked, I'm throwing all my compaign plans out the window.
> 
> And yes, I also found the strangers become better comrades at arms than many people I know. Weird right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes books that seemed like lockins end up getting turned down. The book The Nether was one that was constantly trending during my entire campaign and had about 100 more hours than mine did (I had more page views by a lot, but less H&T). I was floored when I got the news that it wasn't picked and could hardly believe it because it seemed awesome.

Sometimes it's a great book, just not a great fit.


----------



## writerguyKen

KaraJaynes said:


> Hello, fellow Scouters!
> So I'm less than a week into my campaign. Ugh. Ugh, ugh, ugh. Lol. I was in the Hot and Trending for several hours, but I've fallen out and I'm not particularly sure how to get back in. From what I've read here (granted, I have not read all 259 pages, ha, but I've read some), H&T isn't super duperimportant? I've basically exhausted my resources, and I'm not sure posting and reposting on FB is all that effective anyway. Any tips? Should I just kick back and not worry? I don't have a Twitter audience, so that isn't much of an option. I'm pretty confident my story will do well regardless of Kindle Scout's decision, but I'm wondering if there's anything else I can do or if I should just wait it out. Thanks!


Hi Kara,

Here is my advice: I was very lucky to have a strong first eight/nine days. And then... not so much. And I panicked (I mean, I panicked even more than I was panicking when I was doing well.) I knew I could not post about myself every day on Facebook. It would be really annoying. So what to do for the next twenty days?

Thanks to this Kboard, I decided to think of this KS endeavor as a bit more of a team sport and so I began tweeting and sharing about other Kindle Scouters books and supporting their Headtalker campaigns (Do a head talker campaign; I'll support it!)

The magic first thing that happened as a result of that was that I began to feel much more zen about all this (more zen as opposed to completely zen. But, still...) The magic second thing that happened was people started helping me, without my asking. Returning tweets, sharing posts about my book. etc.

Believe me, I want my book to be selected. But, if I'm not, knowing that at least some of my fellow writers, who I have come to admire, will get published is a thrill. And it's nice to know I've played some tiny part in it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> Hi Kara,
> 
> Here is my advice: I was very lucky to have a strong first eight/nine days. And then... not so much. And I panicked (I mean, I panicked even more than I was panicking when I was doing well.) I knew I could not post about myself every day on Facebook. It would be really annoying. So what to do for the next twenty days?
> 
> Thanks to this Kboard, I decided to think of this KS endeavor as a bit more of a team sport and so I began tweeting and sharing about other Kindle Scouters books and supporting their Headtalker campaigns (Do a head talker campaign; I'll support it!)
> 
> The magic first thing that happened as a result of that was that I began to feel much more zen about all this (more zen as opposed to completely zen. But, still...) The magic second thing that happened was people started helping me, without my asking. Returning tweets, sharing posts about my book. etc.
> 
> Believe me, I want my book to be selected. But, if I'm not, knowing that at least some of my fellow writers, who I have come to admire, will get published is a thrill. And it's nice to know I've played some tiny part in it.


100% this.

I can support your headtalker with twitter and facebook as well!


----------



## KaraJaynes

writerguyKen said:


> Hi Kara,
> 
> Here is my advice: I was very lucky to have a strong first eight/nine days. And then... not so much. And I panicked (I mean, I panicked even more than I was panicking when I was doing well.) I knew I could not post about myself every day on Facebook. It would be really annoying. So what to do for the next twenty days?
> 
> Thanks to this Kboard, I decided to think of this KS endeavor as a bit more of a team sport and so I began tweeting and sharing about other Kindle Scouters books and supporting their Headtalker campaigns (Do a head talker campaign; I'll support it!)
> 
> The magic first thing that happened as a result of that was that I began to feel much more zen about all this (more zen as opposed to completely zen. But, still...) The magic second thing that happened was people started helping me, without my asking. Returning tweets, sharing posts about my book. etc.
> 
> Believe me, I want my book to be selected. But, if I'm not, knowing that at least some of my fellow writers, who I have come to admire, will get published is a thrill. And it's nice to know I've played some tiny part in it.


Thanks! I don't know zip about headtalker, but I'll give it a whirl. Does it matter if I connect to Tumblr vs Facebook? I don't have many followers on either, as I'm still kinda new at this whole promoting thing. I see plenty of books on there I'd be happy to support, so thanks for the suggestion. Happy to help other authors.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

My campaign for Moonlight's Peril started today. There were a couple of issues, but they fixed them for me. So far the experience has been wonderful! I'm so excited to see how this concludes July 2nd. Please nominate my book. This one is very special to me. I wrote it during a tough time and it really helped me deal with life so I hope people enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 Moonlight's Peril


----------



## lincolnjcole

KaraJaynes said:


> Thanks! I don't know zip about headtalker, but I'll give it a whirl. Does it matter if I connect to Tumblr vs Facebook? I don't have many followers on either, as I'm still kinda new at this whole promoting thing. I see plenty of books on there I'd be happy to support, so thanks for the suggestion. Happy to help other authors.


Definitely doesn't matter how you connect, because you can connect multiple accounts. When you make a campaign, mention it here and the headtalker posting thread so people can support it there too. Once it's made, people just attach their accounts to your service and it adds their followers to yours. And, if you're really feeling frisky, you can pay people who list in the marketplace 1-100 dollars to add 5,000-15 million more followers reach with your tweet. These aren't necessarily high value eyeballs seeing your tweet, but you are offering something for free in exchange for a few clicks, so it might work more than a 'buy my book!' post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, folks,

I've merged two similar threads.  Sorry for any confusion, and thanks for understanding!

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## writerguyKen

KaraJaynes said:


> Thanks! I don't know zip about headtalker, but I'll give it a whirl. Does it matter if I connect to Tumblr vs Facebook? I don't have many followers on either, as I'm still kinda new at this whole promoting thing. I see plenty of books on there I'd be happy to support, so thanks for the suggestion. Happy to help other authors.


I didn't know anything about it either. But basically you create a campaign you ask people to support it (The easiest way to do that is to support other campaigns and say Hey! I supported you, will you support me?  (And most people will help you). At the allowed moment when you have your support and your campaign ends they send out one post (you've prewritten) to all the supporters.

I understood this, but didn't really think about it. And my post was kind of lame. Like I didn't mention might win FREE BOOK!! Take a breathe, Head over to Headtalker. Find the Literature section. Read a bunch of campaigns. And then go for it. We are all going to support your campaign.


----------



## klagodzki

writerguyKen said:


> I didn't know anything about it either. But basically you create a campaign you ask people to support it (The easiest way to do that is to support other campaigns and say Hey! I supported you, will you support me?  (And most people will help you). At the allowed moment when you have your support and your campaign ends they send out one post (you've prewritten) to all the supporters.
> 
> I understood this, but didn't really think about it. And my post was kind of lame. Like I didn't mention might win FREE BOOK!! Take a breathe, Head over to Headtalker. Find the Literature section. Read a bunch of campaigns. And then go for it. We are all going to support your campaign.


A bit of advice regarding Head Talker:
1) I did three HeadTalkers during my campaign, and noticed each was more effective than the last. Consider a series.
2) When you compose your post, remember that it will be sent from other people's social media accounts--make sure it does not sound like the book is theirs. Consider speaking about yourself in third person.


----------



## lincolnjcole

klagodzki said:


> A bit of advice regarding Head Talker:
> 1) I did three HeadTalkers during my campaign, and noticed each was more effective than the last. Consider a series.
> 2) When you compose your post, remember that it will be sent from other people's social media accounts--make sure it does not sound like the book is theirs. Consider speaking about yourself in third person.


Yeah. If you make it "buy my book" then it's going to look like it is the book of the person tweeting for you. Just make it neutral, like

--
Check out this Kindle Scout Campaign for #{genre} #{insert book title} {insert book link} and get a #freebook #authorRT #mustread
--

Not sure how many characters that is, and you could modify and take out the # items you don't want, but that gives you an idea of something that might work. Be creative with it, too!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Alex Lidell said:


> Jade for what it's worth you made an impression. Actually, before I discover kboards I though you were some super human being because your book was EVERYWHERE . And then I saw u on here and it was "ooo ooo that's THAT Jade". If u don't get picked, I'm throwing all my compaign plans out the window.
> 
> And yes, I also found the strangers become better comrades at arms than many people I know. Weird right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lincoln, Steve, and the others are right...KS makes that final decision. Take a look at Lincoln's stats...high H&T and views don't necessarily equal getting chosen, and vice versa. Oh, I did put the campaign information on my Amazon author page (I think that was Steve or Cindy's idea) and my GoodReads author page.


----------



## KaraJaynes

I started a campaign and got 11 supporters in the first 10 minutes. That's good, right? Maybe 50 was too low a number.


----------



## KaraJaynes

Wait. Should I have gone lower? It looks like it isn't shared until I reach that number.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KaraJaynes said:


> Wait. Should I have gone lower? It looks like it isn't shared until I reach that number.


Yeah only tweets if you hit the number. You can go over by a lot doesn't matter but not getting enough is bad.


----------



## KaraJaynes

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah only tweets if you hit the number. You can go over by a lot doesn't matter but not getting enough is bad.


Thanks a bunch! Just lowered it to 25.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

KaraJaynes said:


> Thanks a bunch! Just lowered it to 25.


I add your campaign to the HeadTalker & Thunderclap Support thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.50.html

you can double check to make sure I have the right one 

You will reach your 25 supporters fairly quickly. From what I've seen with the help given here you could run a campaign every 10 days and string 2 or 3 together as mentioned. Once you get your 25 on this one email them and have them trigger it. Then do your next for 25 supporters and 10 days.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

First of all, thanks so much to Steve for posting the updated lists of forum member books. You're the best!

I feel awful. I joined this board, did my promo post, then disappeared. Can you say—ran out of internet data for the month? LOL

My co-author and I have 17 days left on our campaign. Our stats so far are 31 hours in H&T and 568 page views. Not bad, really, considering this is my debut novel and my collaborator has limited experience too. We've been viewing this as a learning experience, and the good thing is that it's forced me to step outside my comfort zone and join reader boards to drum up a fan base. 

The sharing that's done on this board is amazing and very, very helpful. Thank you all for being so generous with advice and encouragement. It means the world to me!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Congrats to those who are on their last day!! I was very sorry that some of the awesome people on this board received some not-so-great news this week. 

I continue to nominate those in the top 3! 

I have to be honest, I've gone a little radio silent b/c my campaign ended May 31st and...I'm a nervous wreck. It's hard to talk about or think about. If it doesn't happen for me, life is still good and I'll move on, but the not knowing is kind of making me nuts. I am trying not to talk about it too much with my husband and daughters...but I'm kind of failing miserably. 

Lincoln Cole, I've been trying to read your stats like they are tea leaves. Thanks for putting all of that great information on your website. For what it's worth, my stats are 439 hours in H&T and 2,212 page views. 57% external, 43% internal.

Thanks to all for the advice & support and good luck to all!!


----------



## Guest

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> I have to be honest, I've gone a little radio silent b/c my campaign ended May 31st and...I'm a nervous wreck. It's hard to talk about or think about. If it doesn't happen for me, life is still good and I'll move on, but the not knowing is kind of making me nuts. I am trying not to talk about it too much with my husband and daughters...but I'm kind of failing miserably.


Good luck, Jane.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> I have to be honest, I've gone a little radio silent b/c my campaign ended May 31st and...I'm a nervous wreck. It's hard to talk about or think about. If it doesn't happen for me, life is still good and I'll move on, but the not knowing is kind of making me nuts. I am trying not to talk about it too much with my husband and daughters...but I'm kind of failing miserably.


Sending good thoughts your way, Jane! I'm sure we all know exactly how you feel. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday.

I've just got my 9th review on KELPIE DREAMS. I'm waiting eagerly to hit the double-digits.

I've got a big old weekend planned with some nice sunny weather and some Farmer's Market activities and some gardening and the lawn needs mowing and the groceries need buying and we're going to tour a couple of local historical sites and in between all that I'm going to drink a little beer.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
7 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
7 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
8 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
8 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
8 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
8 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
16 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
20 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
22 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
22 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
23 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
23 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
28 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
29 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Thanks so much BJ and Caila! It'll be fine either way of course, but being in this holding pattern kind of bites. 

Again good luck to everyone at every stage of this weird Kindle Scout journey!!


----------



## writerguyKen

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Thanks so much BJ and Caila! It'll be fine either way of course, but being in this holding pattern kind of bites.
> 
> Again good luck to everyone at every stage of this weird Kindle Scout journey!!


Thanks Jane. And Good luck to you and everyone. Thanks everybody for helping me through the last thirty.

As of midnight, I joined the waiting game! I know people appreciate the end stats, so they can have one more thing to obsess about.  So here are mine. Of course, Lincoln feel free to add my numbers to your stats when we learn in which column they belong.

285 hours in Hot and Trending
1.5K page views (1542 to be exact)
38% KS views 62% external views

I am pleased with the numbers. (Well, I'm not happy with that ratio. But that's what it is.)

And now we wait.


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> Thanks Jane. And Good luck to you and everyone. Thanks everybody for helping me through the last thirty.
> 
> As of midnight, I joined the waiting game! I know people appreciate the end stats, so they can have one more thing to obsess about.  So here are mine. Of course, Lincoln feel free to add my numbers to your stats when we learn in which column they belong.
> 
> 285 hours in Hot and Trending
> 1.5K page views (1542 to be exact)
> 38% KS views 62% external views
> 
> I am pleased with the numbers. (Well, I'm not happy with that ratio. But that's what it is.)
> 
> And now we wait.


Those are good stats! I was at the same ratio of internal to external, so don't think it's too bad.

Hoping to put it in the accepted category soon!


----------



## ChickenWrangler

My Scout campaign for Ground Private Parvel https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2JEDLQ0J9JBN3 went live last night. Looks like I'm the only Space Opera/Military Science Fiction at the moment.

Here we go!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChickenWrangler said:


> My Scout campaign for Ground Private Parvel https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2JEDLQ0J9JBN3 went live last night. Looks like I'm the only Space Opera/Military Science Fiction at the moment.
> 
> Here we go!


Best of luck! Sci-fi does well on Kindle Scout, so hopefully you can get a great campaign going!


----------



## writerguyKen

lincolnjcole said:


> Those are good stats! I was at the same ratio of internal to external, so don't think it's too bad.
> 
> Hoping to put it in the accepted category soon!


Thanks, Lincoln!


----------



## Meb Bryant

writerguyKen said:


> 285 hours in Hot and Trending
> 1.5K page views (1542 to be exact)
> 38% KS views 62% external views
> 
> I am pleased with the numbers. (Well, I'm not happy with that ratio. But that's what it is.)
> 
> And now we wait.


Your numbers look fabulous to me. I'm rethinking making my numbers public.


----------



## RMGauthier

writerguyKen said:


> Thanks Jane. And Good luck to you and everyone. Thanks everybody for helping me through the last thirty.
> 
> As of midnight, I joined the waiting game! I know people appreciate the end stats, so they can have one more thing to obsess about.  So here are mine. Of course, Lincoln feel free to add my numbers to your stats when we learn in which column they belong.
> 
> 285 hours in Hot and Trending
> 1.5K page views (1542 to be exact)
> 38% KS views 62% external views
> 
> I am pleased with the numbers. (Well, I'm not happy with that ratio. But that's what it is.)
> 
> And now we wait.


Looks like some great numbers. What ratio does everyone think is good, more KS or more external?

Good luck Ken, hopefully the wait is not too long.


----------



## RMGauthier

Meb Bryant said:
 

> Your numbers look fabulous to me. I'm rethinking making my numbers public.


Hey Meb, looks like you & I will be ending the same day.


----------



## writerguyKen

RMGauthier said:


> Looks like some great numbers. What ratio does everyone think is good, more KS or more external?
> 
> Good luck Ken, hopefully the wait is not too long.


Thank you! And I don't have any idea about range of ratios. Most stats I've seen have only included H&T hours and page views.


----------



## Meb Bryant

RMGauthier said:


> Hey Meb, looks like you & I will be ending the same day.


I'll be the one with the brown bag on my head. The glue on the sequins is almost dry.

You've been showing very well. Keep it up. Remember me when you reach the top and ride Dragon to victory, looking down on the peasants. (I fear I've been watching Game of Thrones a bit too much.)


----------



## ChickenWrangler

lincolnjcole said:


> Best of luck! Sci-fi does well on Kindle Scout, so hopefully you can get a great campaign going!


Thanks, Lincoln! I really appreciate your site on Scout. It's the best info on the program I've found so far.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Congrats to those who are on their last day!! I was very sorry that some of the awesome people on this board received some not-so-great news this week.
> 
> I have to be honest, I've gone a little radio silent b/c my campaign ended May 31st and...I'm a nervous wreck.


Jane,

I know the nervous feeling well! I'm keeping up with our most-current books on the list, as well, and have your GIRLS club sitting in my Past Nominations list along with a lot of other great choices (GEORGE BAILEY, TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN, SON OF LOT). Sad that a lot of my recent favorites didn't get chosen, but wishing everyone the best with their next steps.

--Norman


----------



## larrykahaner

I hope I'm doing this right and not breaking any forum rules. My book "USA, Inc." is just up on Kindle Scout.

"What if the US was run like a corporation -- and a madman was in charge?" http://tinyurl.com/jbf8fs3

I wrote a blog about why I did this, http://tinyurl.com/zn8o8c6 and it seem to be getting some hits although it's sometimes hard to know what works.
I appreciate all that I've learned from reading the posts here. Not sure how to upload a book cover image so I won't for now. 
Larry


----------



## Alex Lidell

I still have 23 days left with TIDES and I am already a complete nervous wreck. How the hell are you all perky? .  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larrykahaner

Dunno, Alex. I guess there's so much out of my control that it doesn't pay to worry. Also, if I don't get chosen, I have other publishing choices.  including going back to legacy which I don't really want to do.


----------



## kespano

Alex Lidell said:


> I still have 23 days left with TIDES and I am already a complete nervous wreck. How the hell are you all perky? .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went through a stage in the beginning of my campaign where I felt anxious. One perk was I exercised more and got into better shape.  I think part of the anxiety stems from putting ourselves out there in such a public way (and being aware that if our book isn't selected, everyone who nominated us will know!). Ultimately, though, that's a part of living. We won't get anywhere if we don't take some risks, and the people who care about us will still root for us no matter what happens. If your book isn't a good fit for KS, then you'll move onto your exciting next step, and if it is a good fit, then you'll be even more glad you threw your hat in the ring for KS. Hang in there! 

I haven't been posting on the thread as often, but I'm still thinking about all of you. As always, I'm hoping for good news for those of you finished and waiting, and I wish everyone else much luck with their campaigns.


----------



## lincolnjcole

kespano said:


> I went through a stage in the beginning of my campaign where I felt anxious. One perk was I exercised more and got into better shape.  I think part of the anxiety stems from putting ourselves out there in such a public way (and being aware that if our book isn't selected, everyone who nominated us will know!). Ultimately, though, that's a part of living. We won't get anywhere if we don't take some risks, and the people who care about us will still root for us no matter what happens. If your book isn't a good fit for KS, then you'll move onto your exciting next step, and if it is a good fit, then you'll be even more glad you threw your hat in the ring for KS. Hang in there!
> 
> I haven't been posting on the thread as often, but I'm still thinking about all of you. As always, I'm hoping for good news for those of you finished and waiting, and I wish everyone else much luck with their campaigns.


I think there is a factor of the risk of it all for sure. Like everyone said, don't worry about what you can't control, just take care of what you can.

The one thing this will teach you is that a month is a really long time. Your book just sits out there forever it feels like, so how are you supposed to keep generating interest?

Just relax, know that you put your best foot forward, and enjoy the process.


----------



## Guest

Steve Vernon said:


> I've just got my 9th review on KELPIE DREAMS.


Steve, I like the cover on KELPIE DREAMS. Really cool!


----------



## E.A.Ortega

I've started a headtalker but, I'm a bit nervous because I feel like I'm really hounding my Facebook friends. They have to be getting tired of me by now.

https://headtalker.com/?p=64105

Is there a way I can find all of you guys on the headtalker thread? I'd love to promote all of you.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

writerguyKen said:


> Thanks Jane. And Good luck to you and everyone. Thanks everybody for helping me through the last thirty.
> 
> As of midnight, I joined the waiting game! I know people appreciate the end stats, so they can have one more thing to obsess about.  So here are mine. Of course, Lincoln feel free to add my numbers to your stats when we learn in which column they belong.
> 
> 285 hours in Hot and Trending
> 1.5K page views (1542 to be exact)
> 38% KS views 62% external views
> 
> I am pleased with the numbers. (Well, I'm not happy with that ratio. But that's what it is.)
> 
> And now we wait.


Fingers crossed for Ken!


----------



## writerguyKen

CailaJaynes said:


> Fingers crossed for Ken!


Thanks! Xo


----------



## akanderson

Soooo.

I feel super, super awkward just jumping in like this, but I've spent a little time reading through this thread, and it seems like such a great resource for support and information that I really wanted to say 'hi' and kind of introduce myself!

I'm currently on day 10 of my campaign for my first novel, Nightshade--https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28T4976H8WTQA--and, man, is the anxiety starting to MOUNT. I've been on the H&T list for a while, but I've also pretty much resigned myself to the fact that Amazon's selection algorithm is arbitrary, at best, based on the stats/information they give us, so. This whole process is bizarrely nerve-wracking. I'm not really sure why.

Anyway! It's nice to see I'm not alone right now, and I'm for sure on my way to check out some of the books mentioned here. Good luck to all of you!

xoxo


----------



## KaraJaynes

Mine was H&T for a long time, but it's kinda fallen out. What hilarious is *now* I'm not stressed, lol. I've done what I can do, and the worst that can happen is that Amazon won't pick it. In which case I'll pick myself up, brush myself off, get the trilogy indie published like I originally planned, and run a Bookbub ad. I really want Kindle Scout to select me, or I wouldn't have entered, but I believe enough in my book to just *know* that it'll be a fun ride regardless of which road I go.


----------



## lincolnjcole

akanderson said:


> Soooo.
> 
> I feel super, super awkward just jumping in like this, but I've spent a little time reading through this thread, and it seems like such a great resource for support and information that I really wanted to say 'hi' and kind of introduce myself!
> 
> I'm currently on day 10 of my campaign for my first novel, Nightshade--https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28T4976H8WTQA--and, man, is the anxiety starting to MOUNT. I've been on the H&T list for a while, but I've also pretty much resigned myself to the fact that Amazon's selection algorithm is arbitrary, at best, based on the stats/information they give us, so. This whole process is bizarrely nerve-wracking. I'm not really sure why.
> 
> Anyway! It's nice to see I'm not alone right now, and I'm for sure on my way to check out some of the books mentioned here. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> xoxo


Welcome aboard! The campaign gets a little easier as time goes by, and you'll be pretty well set by the end of it. The last few days you can really just sit back and enjoy.

Their selection process is arbitrary, but I can guarantee they have a rhyme and a reason...they just don't want us being able to dig through the analytics and game the system.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KaraJaynes said:


> Mine was H&T for a long time, but it's kinda fallen out. What hilarious is *now* I'm not stressed, lol. I've done what I can do, and the worst that can happen is that Amazon won't pick it. In which case I'll pick myself up, brush myself off, get the trilogy indie published like I originally planned, and run a Bookbub ad. I really want Kindle Scout to select me, or I wouldn't have entered, but I believe enough in my book to just *know* that it'll be a fun ride regardless of which road I go.


For sure! God, I wish I could land a bookbub ad! I've tried so many times and they keep saying 'no thanks'.


----------



## KaraJaynes

akanderson said:


> Soooo.
> 
> I feel super, super awkward just jumping in like this, but I've spent a little time reading through this thread, and it seems like such a great resource for support and information that I really wanted to say 'hi' and kind of introduce myself!
> 
> I'm currently on day 10 of my campaign for my first novel, Nightshade--https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28T4976H8WTQA--and, man, is the anxiety starting to MOUNT. I've been on the H&T list for a while, but I've also pretty much resigned myself to the fact that Amazon's selection algorithm is arbitrary, at best, based on the stats/information they give us, so. This whole process is bizarrely nerve-wracking. I'm not really sure why.
> 
> Anyway! It's nice to see I'm not alone right now, and I'm for sure on my way to check out some of the books mentioned here. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> xoxo


Hi! Your book sounds really interesting. I plan to nominate it, but I have too many books I want on there, ha. So I've been nominating the ones that about to run their course and then move on to select others. I'll try to get to it soon though.


----------



## KaraJaynes

Lincolnjcole, It's tough to get on there, for sure. I had to try for the better part of a year before they accepted mine. My daughter said, "they got tired of you bugging them." Lol! Consistency paid off, that is for sure.  I think that is the real trick. I try and submit something every month, as what they are looking for is constantly changing. What they don't want now, they may want a month later.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

akanderson said:


> Soooo.
> 
> I feel super, super awkward just jumping in like this, but I've spent a little time reading through this thread, and it seems like such a great resource for support and information that I really wanted to say 'hi' and kind of introduce myself!
> 
> I'm currently on day 10 of my campaign for my first novel, Nightshade--https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28T4976H8WTQA--and, man, is the anxiety starting to MOUNT. I've been on the H&T list for a while, but I've also pretty much resigned myself to the fact that Amazon's selection algorithm is arbitrary, at best, based on the stats/information they give us, so. This whole process is bizarrely nerve-wracking. I'm not really sure why.
> 
> Anyway! It's nice to see I'm not alone right now, and I'm for sure on my way to check out some of the books mentioned here. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> xoxo


I had nominated yours and then realized how many days it still has left so, I've been nominating the ones that have a day or two left. I bookmarked yours and will nominate again at the end because it sounds really cool. I hope you get published with them. You might want to try headtalker. I started mine today and it seems to be helping


----------



## KaraJaynes

E.A Ortega, we're both on the Headtalker front page!  I added my support, and will try to nominate your book before the Scout campaign ends.


----------



## klagodzki

Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


Oh Karol I'm so very sorry to hear that!! Best of luck with querying and keep the board posted!!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Alex Lidell said:


> I still have 23 days left with TIDES and I am already a complete nervous wreck. How the hell are you all perky? .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alex, your post made me laugh. Perky? Not really. It's more like I'm manic...depressive will probably follow. I've dyed tile grout in the kitchen, pulled out the refrigerator and painted the walls, painted the doors in the house, vacuumed and mopped the stairs, and checked on my FB ad, HeadTalker campaign, posted and tweeted every five minutes. Perky? Not any more, but my husband is happy.

Karol,
I'm sorry for your disappointment, but keep in mind that your book was chosen to campaign by Kindle Scout. That's an accomplishment for us all and we should be proud, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## PattiLarsen

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


 total bummer, Karol. Was really hoping for different news from you. You ran a great campaign with what looked like an equally wonderful book. Whatever you decide to do, I know you'll succeed at it.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

KaraJaynes said:


> E.A Ortega, we're both on the Headtalker front page!  I added my support, and will try to nominate your book before the Scout campaign ends.


I saw! I supported your headtalker and I have your novel bookmarked. I hope you get a contract. You've been in hot and trending for a while


----------



## Cristi Taijeron

Hello everyone  I have been Scouting books for a few months now (Which is super fun) And now, I am happy to say that my latest book, King of My Nightmare, just joined the nomination panel 
It is so cool seeing my book up there alongside those of so many other awesome authors. 
Anyhow, glad to met you all and I look forward to chatting with you about this experience on this forum.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K5PFNYIEHKCT

Endless Horizon Designs
Author/Artist/Designer
-Cristi Taijeron-


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cristi Taijeron said:


> Hello everyone  I have been Scouting books for a few months now (Which is super fun) And now, I am happy to say that my latest book, King of My Nightmare, just joined the nomination panel
> It is so cool seeing my book up there alongside those of so many other awesome authors.
> Anyhow, glad to met you all and I look forward to chatting with you about this experience on this forum.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K5PFNYIEHKCT
> 
> Endless Horizon Designs
> Author/Artist/Designer
> -Cristi Taijeron-


Welcome!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Cristi Taijeron said:


> Hello everyone  I have been Scouting books for a few months now (Which is super fun) And now, I am happy to say that my latest book, King of My Nightmare, just joined the nomination panel
> It is so cool seeing my book up there alongside those of so many other awesome authors.
> Anyhow, glad to met you all and I look forward to chatting with you about this experience on this forum.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K5PFNYIEHKCT
> 
> Endless Horizon Designs
> Author/Artist/Designer
> -Cristi Taijeron-


Yay! Glad you made it to the forum! Welcome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMGauthier

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


Sorry to hear this news, was pulling for you. Good luck with your query's, hope it goes well.

For those running Headtalker campaigns and don't know, there is a thread here to support those as well. Support others and they'll return the support. Lloyd MacRae updates daily. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.50.html


----------



## E.A.Ortega

RMGauthier said:


> Sorry to hear this news, was pulling for you. Good luck with your query's, hope it goes well.
> 
> For those running Headtalker campaigns and don't know, there is a thread here to support those as well. Support others and they'll return the support. Lloyd MacRae updates daily. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.50.html


Thanks for he support on the headtalker campaign!


----------



## RMGauthier

Welcome to the party all newcomers. Good luck with your campaigns!


----------



## RMGauthier

E.A.Ortega said:


> Thanks for he support on the headtalker campaign!


Back at you! E.A. Ortega!


----------



## writerguyKen

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


I'm sorry Karol. I'll look forward to reading the whole thing whenever it's published


----------



## Alex Lidell

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


No!!!! Grrrrr (((. If u want another set of eyes On a query letter free to ping me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Lidell

Meb Bryant said:


> Alex, your post made me laugh. Perky? Not really. It's more like I'm manic...depressive will probably follow. I've dyed tile grout in the kitchen, pulled out the refrigerator and painted the walls, painted the doors in the house, vacuumed and mopped the stairs, and checked on my FB ad, HeadTalker campaign, posted and tweeted every five minutes. Perky? Not any more, but my husband is happy.


 Hahahahahahah. Thank you for the smile!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Alex Lidell said:


> I still have 23 days left with TIDES and I am already a complete nervous wreck. How the hell are you all perky? .


My wife is a nervous person at times, but I am not, and I'm constantly telling her not to worry. We recently watched BRIDGE OF SPIES and I heard my new favorite line. When Tom Hanks asks if he never gets nervous, Mark Rylance answers, "Would it help?" Those three simple words, when strung together in that context, have such profound meaning. When my wife gets nervous now, I simply say, "Would it help?" and it seems to calm her more than when I used to tell her not to worry.

In any event, BRIDGE OF SPIES is so long that if you sat down and watched it to the end, your wait would probably be over, lol.


----------



## geronl

ChickenWrangler said:


> My Scout campaign for Ground Private Parvel https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2JEDLQ0J9JBN3 went live last night. Looks like I'm the only Space Opera/Military Science Fiction at the moment.
> 
> Here we go!


I will definitely nominate that when it is closer to the end


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - it's Saturday, and like I mentioned in my last entry I have got about seventy three hours worth of activity to cram into a twenty four hour stretch of time.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
6 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
6 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
7 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
7 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
7 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
7 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
15 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
19 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
21 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
21 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
22 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
22 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
23 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
27 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
28 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
28 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Evenstar

Sorry, another question :

Is there a way to say that it is a first in a series? The book I have in mind is one of four and the first three covers are all done. Is there a place in the application process of showing this to Amazon?


----------



## RMGauthier

Evenstar said:


> Sorry, another question :
> 
> Is there a way to say that it is a first in a series? The book I have in mind is one of four and the first three covers are all done. Is there a place in the application process of showing this to Amazon?


Yes, the ask if it's a series and the name of the series.


----------



## kespano

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


I was sorry to get the news. Good luck with the querying. I look forward to reading your book when it comes out.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - it's Saturday, and like I mentioned in my last entry I have got about seventy three hours worth of activity to cram into a twenty four hour stretch of time.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 5 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 6 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 6 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 7 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 7 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 7 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 7 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 15 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 19 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 21 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 21 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 22 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 22 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 27 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 28 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 28 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Good morning Steve! If you could add my book to the list that would be great. No rush because I still have 23 days left. I appreciate it and I love that you post the lists so I can see who to nominate towards the end of their campaign. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KGJPRX96V059


----------



## E.A.Ortega

BJ Bourg said:


> My wife is a nervous person at times, but I am not, and I'm constantly telling her not to worry. We recently watched BRIDGE OF SPIES and I heard my new favorite line. When Tom Hanks asks if he never gets nervous, Mark Rylance answers, "Would it help?" Those three simple words, when strung together in that context, have such profound meaning. When my wife gets nervous now, I simply say, "Would it help?" and it seems to calm her more than when I used to tell her not to worry.
> 
> In any event, BRIDGE OF SPIES is so long that if you sat down and watched it to the end, your wait would probably be over, lol.


That's a great line. I'm very anxious so I'll have to remember that. At least this campaign is taking my mind off my pregnancy. It ends the day before my first appointment. That's a win, right? Right.


----------



## Alex Lidell

BJ Bourg said:


> My wife is a nervous person at times, but I am not, and I'm constantly telling her not to worry. We recently watched BRIDGE OF SPIES and I heard my new favorite line. When Tom Hanks asks if he never gets nervous, Mark Rylance answers, "Would it help?" Those three simple words, when strung together in that context, have such profound meaning. When my wife gets nervous now, I simply say, "Would it help?" and it seems to calm her more than when I used to tell her not to worry.
> 
> In any event, BRIDGE OF SPIES is so long that if you sat down and watched it to the end, your wait would probably be over, lol.


Love. I'm gonna steal that and make it my own )). Would it help?

Then again, it does rely on being rational. And if I was rational is not be obsessing over self selection biased, self reported stat samples .... )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blancheking

RMGauthier said:


> Sorry to hear this news, was pulling for you. Good luck with your query's, hope it goes well.
> 
> For those running Headtalker campaigns and don't know, there is a thread here to support those as well. Support others and they'll return the support. Lloyd MacRae updates daily. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.50.html


Ooo, that's a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Well, I'm in my final week, and the campaign certainly did not go as planned. Well, Life itself didn't go as planned. Having a major medical emergency (wife's stroke) certainly puts things into perspective. Priorities change, and I'm not quite sure my priorities were ever skewed in the first place. As I sit back and look at my approach to my Kindle Scout campaign, I guess I never really planned on overly promoting it. I had planned a few blog posts about it, along with a newsletter or two asking for nominations. I never planned on paying for ad spots or pushing it daily on Social Media sites. I think I planned all along to let it take a natural course, and for the most part, that is what has happened. Obviously, life got in the way and forced me to not overly react to the low page views and lack of hours in H&T.

With 6 days left, I am sitting at 471 page views and 41 (out of 552) hours in H&T. Yes, they are disappointing, but from what I've gathered, those are not at all telling as to whether a contract is put forth or not. It's more of an ego boost than anything else. It would be nice knowing that what people are seeing in my campaign is causing a reaction. If anything, just to let me know what I have created means something.

Anyway, I have a headtalker ( https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ ) going out on Tuesday, and with any luck, it will propel my campaign up into the H&T for at least a few hours in this last week. Thank you to everyone here for your support on this, and you warm concerns for my wife. It's not really about winning in the end, but how many caring friends we have that matters. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

E.A.Ortega said:


> That's a great line. I'm very anxious so I'll have to remember that. At least this campaign is taking my mind off my pregnancy. It ends the day before my first appointment. That's a win, right? Right.


That might be a good sign!

Good luck on your pregnancy!!! I remember when my ex-wife and I brought our firstborn home from the hospital. He was on a blanket at the center of the living room, she was lying on one sofa and me on the other, and we looked at each other and said, "Now what" That was 22 years ago. He's currently visiting Prague and some surrounding countries before starting law school in the Fall, and my daughter is about to enter her senior year of high school. Where on earth has the time gone


----------



## TobyT

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


Sorry to hear the news, Karol. But it's not the end of the road - it's only the beginning!


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> Well, I'm in my final week, and the campaign certainly did not go as planned. Well, Life itself didn't go as planned. Having a major medical emergency (wife's stroke) certainly puts things into perspective. Priorities change, and I'm not quite sure my priorities were ever skewed in the first place. As I sit back and look at my approach to my Kindle Scout campaign, I guess I never really planned on overly promoting it. I had planned a few blog posts about it, along with a newsletter or two asking for nominations. I never planned on paying for ad spots or pushing it daily on Social Media sites. I think I planned all along to let it take a natural course, and for the most part, that is what has happened. Obviously, life got in the way and forced me to not overly react to the low page views and lack of hours in H&T.
> 
> With 6 days left, I am sitting at 471 page views and 41 (out of 552) hours in H&T. Yes, they are disappointing, but from what I've gathered, those are not at all telling as to whether a contract is put forth or not. It's more of an ego boost than anything else. It would be nice knowing that what people are seeing in my campaign is causing a reaction. If anything, just to let me know what I have created means something.
> 
> Anyway, I have a headtalker ( https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ ) going out on Tuesday, and with any luck, it will propel my campaign up into the H&T for at least a few hours in this last week. Thank you to everyone here for your support on this, and you warm concerns for my wife. It's not really about winning in the end, but how many caring friends we have that matters. Thanks again.


Paul, I think I see what the problem might be. You put Mystery/thriller/suspense as the first two categories of your book, which is what I did. That was actually my only category. I think your book is mainly sci-fi. You probably should have just put it under sci-fi and fantasy. That's the vibe I get when I read the blurb and the see the cover. Mystery readers are looking at that cover and going, "Huh?" Regardless of that, I think THE HUNTED ASSASSIN will be selected for publication. And I'm usually right (except about my own book, of course).


----------



## Jada Ryker

lincolnjcole said:


> I think there is a factor of the risk of it all for sure. Like everyone said, don't worry about what you can't control, just take care of what you can.


Christine, Ken, and I are in the waiting limbo. It's like Schrödinger's cat. Our cats are both dead and alive.

I read somewhere (Lincoln's blog?) that Amazon looks at past sales figures. If so, my cat is dead. I've done the happy dance when my paid ranking broke 400K. On the other hand, my cat is alive. I've made friends on here.

Wonder if Dr. S considered a zombie cat?


----------



## Meb Bryant

Although I've posted this information on the KB HeadTalker thread Lloyd maintains, I wanted to share my stats on this page.

The HeadTalker campaign for THE PRICE OF NORMAL launched yesterday with 56 supporters for a total 2.24 million reach. The campaign garnered 353 clicks with 147 unique clicks from 12 countries. I showed no hours of H&T yesterday and haven't since the first 5 days. I really liked being Hot and Trending. 😍

This is my first HeadTalker campaign and I'm extremely grateful for the support from Kindle Boards, the community, my friends, and especially to Lloyd MacRae who welcomed me to this page.

Meb Bryant


----------



## Steve Vernon

E.A.Ortega said:


> Good morning Steve! If you could add my book to the list that would be great. No rush because I still have 23 days left. I appreciate it and I love that you post the lists so I can see who to nominate towards the end of their campaign. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KGJPRX96V059


Easy-peasy. It's done.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

BJ Bourg said:


> That might be a good sign!
> 
> Good luck on your pregnancy!!! I remember when my ex-wife and I brought our firstborn home from the hospital. He was on a blanket at the center of the living room, she was lying on one sofa and me on the other, and we looked at each other and said, "Now what" That was 22 years ago. He's currently visiting Prague and some surrounding countries before starting law school in the Fall, and my daughter is about to enter her senior year of high school. Where on earth has the time gone


Thank you! This is my third so I'm as pro as a parent can claim to be. Wow, your children sound very accomplished! The sign of a good parent.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Steve Vernon said:


> Easy-peasy. It's done.


Thank you!


----------



## Caila Jaynes

KaraJaynes said:


> Mine was H&T for a long time, but it's kinda fallen out. What hilarious is *now* I'm not stressed, lol. I've done what I can do, and the worst that can happen is that Amazon won't pick it. In which case I'll pick myself up, brush myself off, get the trilogy indie published like I originally planned, and run a Bookbub ad. I really want Kindle Scout to select me, or I wouldn't have entered, but I believe enough in my book to just *know* that it'll be a fun ride regardless of which road I go.


Mine has spent very little time in H&T. *shrugs* It was stressing me out before, but my attitude is much like yours now, Kara. This has been an interesting experiment, if nothing else.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Jada Ryker said:


> Christine, Ken, and I are in the waiting limbo. It's like Schrödinger's cat. Our cats are both dead and alive.


Fingers crossed for Christine, Ken, and Jada, and virtual hugs going to Karol. Hope things go well for all of you, whether in this Kindle Scout experience or afterward.


----------



## writerguyKen

CailaJaynes said:


> Fingers crossed for Christine, Ken, and Jada, and virtual hugs going to Karol. Hope things go well for all of you, whether in this Kindle Scout experience or afterward.


Thanks!!


----------



## geronl

Paul Kohler said:


> Anyway, I have a headtalker ( https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ ) going out on Tuesday, and with any luck, it will propel my campaign up into the H&T for at least a few hours in this last week. Thank you to everyone here for your support on this, and you warm concerns for my wife. It's not really about winning in the end, but how many caring friends we have that matters. Thanks again.


I just nominated Hunted Assassin


----------



## Alex Lidell

Jada Ryker said:


> Christine, Ken, and I are in the waiting limbo. It's like Schrödinger's cat. Our cats are both dead and alive.
> 
> Wonder if Dr. S considered a zombie cat?


Omg that's too funny. I totally laughed and made everyone look at me funny!!! Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Great. Someone left a 1 star review of Torn Away.



> I can't review this book. Even though offered me (free) and I was still charged for it, the text was never delivered to my library.


Most likely, this was from someone who nominated the book, maybe not understanding that they only got it for free if I got the contract, which I didn't. Then they got the email saying it was available, and purchased it, and I wouldn't be surprised if they returned the book not wanting to pay for it.

I emailed Amazon, but my guess is they won't do anything.


----------



## Cristi Taijeron

Putting your heart on a platter, for all the world to feast upon, is scary. We love our imaginary friends, and hope everyone else will, too. And in this case, we have more than just our hearts at stake, but our hopes for a promising future for our stories. 
I am totally stoked and worried at the same time. Hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst. So many mixed feelings that I am, like Alex said, totally manic. Haha.

quote author=kespano link=topic=213112.msg3301642#msg3301642 date=1464969226]
I went through a stage in the beginning of my campaign where I felt anxious. One perk was I exercised more and got into better shape.  I think part of the anxiety stems from putting ourselves out there in such a public way (and being aware that if our book isn't selected, everyone who nominated us will know!). Ultimately, though, that's a part of living. We won't get anywhere if we don't take some risks, and the people who care about us will still root for us no matter what happens. If your book isn't a good fit for KS, then you'll move onto your exciting next step, and if it is a good fit, then you'll be even more glad you threw your hat in the ring for KS. Hang in there! 

I haven't been posting on the thread as often, but I'm still thinking about all of you. As always, I'm hoping for good news for those of you finished and waiting, and I wish everyone else much luck with their campaigns.
[/quote]


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I have a whole lot of gardening chores to take care of this morning. We are supposed to have fine weather and I am looking forward to it.

I'm also looking forward to SOME DAY receiving my very own Kindle e-reader. I ordered it back in April from Amazon.ca and there have been two delays in shipping. Right now I am expecting it to be shipped by June 24. It's my fault for ordering the cheapest Kindle I could find. They've run out of stock twice.

Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS just scored review #11 and is still hovering around the 26000 Amazon ranking. I am waiting impatiently for next month when I will receive my first sales report for the book and I can get a better idea about how much of the Kindle Press advance has been paid off. Judging from the ranking so far I have made some good progress towards earning back the advance check. I'm pretty sure I'll start seeing some money back from it by the end of the summer, but it'll be nice to see the figures.

Speaking of figures, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
5 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
5 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
6 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
6 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
6 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
6 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
14 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
18 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
20 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
20 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
21 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
21 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
22 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
26 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
27 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
27 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
28 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Chuck57

klagodzki said:


> Well, dang. Back to querying for me. Thank you, everyone, for your support.


My condolences, Karl...keep writing and trying!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS just scored review #11 and is still hovering around the 26000 Amazon ranking. I am waiting impatiently for next month when I will receive my first sales report for the book and I can get a better idea about how much of the Kindle Press advance has been paid off. Judging from the ranking so far I have made some good progress towards earning back the advance check. I'm pretty sure I'll start seeing some money back from it by the end of the summer, but it'll be nice to see the figures.


Steve, I'll be watching for this! I love data, especially the data shared here by generous posters who have participated in Kindle Scout or not, "won" or not . . .


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Meb Bryant said:


> Although I've posted this information on the KB HeadTalker thread Lloyd maintains, I wanted to share my stats on this page.
> 
> The HeadTalker campaign for THE PRICE OF NORMAL launched yesterday with 56 supporters for a total 2.24 million reach. The campaign garnered 353 clicks with 147 unique clicks from 12 countries. I showed no hours of H&T yesterday and haven't since the first 5 days. I really liked being Hot and Trending. &#128525;
> 
> This is my first HeadTalker campaign and I'm extremely grateful for the support from Kindle Boards, the community, my friends, and especially to Lloyd MacRae who welcomed me to this page.
> 
> Meb Bryant


Thanks for sharing stats, Meb. That's helpful!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I have a whole lot of gardening chores to take care of this morning. We are supposed to have fine weather and I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to SOME DAY receiving my very own Kindle e-reader. I ordered it back in April from Amazon.ca and there have been two delays in shipping. Right now I am expecting it to be shipped by June 24. It's my fault for ordering the cheapest Kindle I could find. They've run out of stock twice.
> 
> Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS just scored review #11 and is still hovering around the 26000 Amazon ranking. I am waiting impatiently for next month when I will receive my first sales report for the book and I can get a better idea about how much of the Kindle Press advance has been paid off. Judging from the ranking so far I have made some good progress towards earning back the advance check. I'm pretty sure I'll start seeing some money back from it by the end of the summer, but it'll be nice to see the figures.
> 
> Speaking of figures, let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 5 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 5 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 6 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 6 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 6 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 6 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 14 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 18 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 20 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 20 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 21 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 21 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 22 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 26 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 27 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 27 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Kelpie dreams was great! I was review number 10


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Steve, I'll be watching for this! I love data, especially the data shared here by generous posters who have participated in Kindle Scout or not, "won" or not . . .


I love data too and it's great when people pass it to me for my guide


----------



## Cristi Taijeron

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I have a whole lot of gardening chores to take care of this morning. We are supposed to have fine weather and I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to SOME DAY receiving my very own Kindle e-reader. I ordered it back in April from Amazon.ca and there have been two delays in shipping. Right now I am expecting it to be shipped by June 24. It's my fault for ordering the cheapest Kindle I could find. They've run out of stock twice.
> 
> Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS just scored review #11 and is still hovering around the 26000 Amazon ranking. I am waiting impatiently for next month when I will receive my first sales report for the book and I can get a better idea about how much of the Kindle Press advance has been paid off. Judging from the ranking so far I have made some good progress towards earning back the advance check. I'm pretty sure I'll start seeing some money back from it by the end of the summer, but it'll be nice to see the figures.
> 
> Speaking of figures, let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 5 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 5 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 6 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 6 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 6 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 6 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 14 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 18 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 20 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 20 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 21 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 21 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 22 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 26 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 27 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 27 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


It is so nice of you to share every one's books. And I'm so happy you won the contract.  best of luck to everyone on this list 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristi Taijeron

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome  
I've never used a forum before. I'm having a hard time learning how to use it. So it took me forever to respond. Haha.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristi Taijeron

Alex Lidell said:


> Yay! Glad you made it to the forum! Welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me tooo. I found a forum app on my phone that makes this site a little easier for me to use. I'm such an old lady when it comes to learning new techy things.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristi Taijeron

RMGauthier said:


> Sorry to hear this news, was pulling for you. Good luck with your query's, hope it goes well.
> 
> For those running Headtalker campaigns and don't know, there is a thread here to support those as well. Support others and they'll return the support. Lloyd MacRae updates daily. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.50.html












Just keep swimming, fellow author. <3

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA

Although I have two novels on Kindle, this attempt at a popularity contest makes my heart pound. Should I double my high-blood pressure pills? Any suggestions for promotion beyond Facebook would be appreciated.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Thanks for sharing stats, Meb. That's helpful!


You're welcome, Cindy. Surprisingly, the stats are still creeping up even after the launch of THE PRICE OF NORMAL. I assumed the launch would resemble a Roman candle. BOOM! Over and done. But the fallout is still drifting down.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Here's my plea. I'm so excited to be part of Scout. Anyone with experience please message me and tell me if there's something you did that really put you over the top?

I am asking for some love and it won't cost you a dime! Please go to https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 and vote for Moonlight's Peril, a story that many of you have supported during its creation. If Moonlight's Peril is a book that readers wants Amazon will give me a contract for one of its imprints. You'll get a copy of my book from Amazon when they publish it with Kindle Press. The 1st two chapters and my bio are there for you to check out and make a decision about nominating my book.Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Great. Someone left a 1 star review of Torn Away.
> 
> Most likely, this was from someone who nominated the book, maybe not understanding that they only got it for free if I got the contract, which I didn't. Then they got the email saying it was available, and purchased it, and I wouldn't be surprised if they returned the book not wanting to pay for it.
> 
> Oh no! I never even thought about that happening. We authors live and breath this stuff, but readers are not detail savvy all the time. UGH. Sorry this happened to you. How long did it take them to reject you? I have one in the nomination stage now. I'd love a boost. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0
> 
> I emailed Amazon, but my guess is they won't do anything.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

I would love any nomination you'd be willing to give to _Moonlight's Peril_ https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0

If you nominate me and would like one back email me your link at ashlynn (dot) monroe at live (dot) com.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Karen Charbonneau said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA
> 
> Although I have two novels on Kindle, this attempt at a popularity contest makes my heart pound. Should I double my high-blood pressure pills? Any suggestions for promotion beyond Facebook would be appreciated.


Hi Karen. On the bright side a lot of readers that don't know you will get to meet you for the first time this way. I'm not thinking of this as a populatrity contest, but I'm nervous too. I have a book in the Nomination stage now too. The title is _Moonlight's Peril _https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 I'll nominate you. I sent a blast out to my website subscribers. I sent emails to my mailing list. I posted here and I posted in facebook group, my personal page, and my fan page. I posted to twitter and my blog. I was impressed with how quickly my campaign was approved. It only took 2 days. I love the dashboard. It lets know know what effective. I also started a headtalker campaign that will push my social reach past the people who are already sick of my begging. If you'd like to support me this is the headtalker link. Try this you need as little as 25 volunteers. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ email me at ashlynn (dot) monroe at live (dot) com and we can chat.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Great. Someone left a 1 star review of Torn Away.
> 
> Most likely, this was from someone who nominated the book, maybe not understanding that they only got it for free if I got the contract, which I didn't. Then they got the email saying it was available, and purchased it, and I wouldn't be surprised if they returned the book not wanting to pay for it.
> 
> I emailed Amazon, but my guess is they won't do anything.


I've made a kindly suggestion for the reader to contact Amazon Customer service.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I have a whole lot of gardening chores to take care of this morning. We are supposed to have fine weather and I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to SOME DAY receiving my very own Kindle e-reader. I ordered it back in April from Amazon.ca and there have been two delays in shipping. Right now I am expecting it to be shipped by June 24. It's my fault for ordering the cheapest Kindle I could find. They've run out of stock twice.
> 
> Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS just scored review #11 and is still hovering around the 26000 Amazon ranking. I am waiting impatiently for next month when I will receive my first sales report for the book and I can get a better idea about how much of the Kindle Press advance has been paid off. Judging from the ranking so far I have made some good progress towards earning back the advance check. I'm pretty sure I'll start seeing some money back from it by the end of the summer, but it'll be nice to see the figures.
> 
> Speaking of figures, let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 5 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 5 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 6 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 6 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 6 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 6 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 14 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 18 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 20 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 20 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 21 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 21 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 22 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 26 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 27 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 27 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thank you so much Steve! You're wonderful!


----------



## geronl

Karen Charbonneau said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA
> 
> Although I have two novels on Kindle, this attempt at a popularity contest makes my heart pound. Should I double my high-blood pressure pills? Any suggestions for promotion beyond Facebook would be appreciated.


Sounds interesting. Steve Vernon can add it to the list.


----------



## Alex Lidell

I just got an email from some one called "author services" saying they see I'm up on kindle scout and would love to promote me for $10. No idea on legitimacy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it is Monday and it is drizzling down outside and I am scheduled for a shift at work.

I spent most of yesterday out in the yard. I washed the car and swept the driveway while my wife and son dug up the garden. Then I took the lumber that I had saved from when I tore down the front deck last summer and I used the wood to build a raised bed yesterday to help keep the goutweed out. By the end of the day my back and legs are stiffened up and I have developed a fine respectable farmer's tan.

Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
4 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
4 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
5 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
5 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
5 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
5 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
13 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
17 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
19 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
19 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
20 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
20 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
21 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
25 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
26 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
26 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
27 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> I just got an email from some one called "author services" saying they see I'm up on kindle scout and would love to promote me for $10. No idea on legitimacy.


This happens a lot from what I've heard. People troll the kindle scout site and offer "representation" for you in your dealings with amazon if you get picked, or they try to hit you with promotions. All in all, I would say these people are best ignored and they just want money.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Hi Karen. On the bright side a lot of readers that don't know you will get to meet you for the first time this way. I'm not thinking of this as a populatrity contest, but I'm nervous too. I have a book in the Nomination stage now too. The title is _Moonlight's Peril _https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0 I'll nominate you. I sent a blast out to my website subscribers. I sent emails to my mailing list. I posted here and I posted in facebook group, my personal page, and my fan page. I posted to twitter and my blog. I was impressed with how quickly my campaign was approved. It only took 2 days. I love the dashboard. It lets know know what effective. I also started a headtalker campaign that will push my social reach past the people who are already sick of my begging. If you'd like to support me this is the headtalker link. Try this you need as little as 25 volunteers. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ email me at ashlynn (dot) monroe at live (dot) com and we can chat.


Ashlynn

I've added your campaign to the Headtalker thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.75.html

You have time to trigger this one and do another.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so it is Monday and it is drizzling down outside and I am scheduled for a shift at work.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday out in the yard. I washed the car and swept the driveway while my wife and son dug up the garden. Then I took the lumber that I had saved from when I tore down the front deck last summer and I used the wood to build a raised bed yesterday to help keep the goutweed out. By the end of the day my back and legs are stiffened up and I have developed a fine respectable farmer's tan.
> 
> Now let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 4 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 4 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 5 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 5 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 5 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 5 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 13 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 17 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 19 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 19 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 20 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 20 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 21 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 25 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 26 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 26 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 27 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thank you so much for mentioning Marble Creek in your list. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## larrykahaner

Here's my blog today which is part 2 of "Why an Establishment Author is Doing Amazon's Kindle Scout." It's about how clever the Kindle Scout program really is, and the unspoken benefits for Amazon and readers. I hope you enjoy it. Let me know what you think about my analysis of the program.

I presume many of you have come to the same conclusions. (Hint: It's all good.) http://tinyurl.com/hwr5ccq

If you'd like to read excerpts and give my book "USA, Inc." a nomination on Kindle Scout I would be grateful.

Larry


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Karen Charbonneau said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA
> 
> Although I have two novels on Kindle, this attempt at a popularity contest makes my heart pound. Should I double my high-blood pressure pills? Any suggestions for promotion beyond Facebook would be appreciated.


Welcome, Karen! My heart has been pounding and my stomach in knots ever since my campaign went live over two weeks ago. I'm a mess! LOL

Just send you a FB friend request since I'm also a Panhandle author too!


----------



## Alex Lidell

10 days down. 20 days to go. Has it really only been 10 days?!?!  Is an editor reading TIDES?  OMG does she hate it?  Why hasn't my mom read my opening chapter?  Oh shit I really would rather my mom not read this book.  

And happy Monday fellow scouts. That is the mess in my head today. How are you heads doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> 10 days down. 20 days to go. Has it really only been 10 days?!?! Is an editor reading TIDES? OMG does she hate it? Why hasn't my mom read my opening chapter? Oh [crap] I really would rather my mom not read this book.
> 
> And happy Monday fellow scouts. That is the mess in my head today. How are you heads doing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The middle was the worst. Days 25 down to 5. It starts fun and it ends fun, but those middle days *shudder*.


----------



## Alex Lidell

lincolnjcole said:


> The middle was the worst. Days 25 down to 5. It starts fun and it ends fun, but those middle days *shudder*.


Yay it's not just me!! Thanks Lincoln.

Hello wall. I shall climb you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## writerguyKen

I want to express my sympathy to all the writers who have been waiting for an answer for many more days than I have. Tick Tick. Because I'm only on day three (or four depending how you count)  and I'm already a little squirrelly.


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> I want to express my sympathy to all the writers who have been waiting for an answer for many more days than I have. Tick Tick. Because I'm only on day three (or four depending how you count) and I'm already a little squirrelly.


It's the worst. I'm so glad I only had to wait three days to hear back. I don't think I would have survived like the poor people who had to wait 10-12 days. Just seems so inhumane!


----------



## Paul Kohler

writerguyKen said:


> I want to express my sympathy to all the writers who have been waiting for an answer for many more days than I have. Tick Tick. Because I'm only on day three (or four depending how you count) and I'm already a little squirrelly.


Good luck! I'm sure you'll get the good news by tomorrow.

I'm not at all looking forward to the wait. I end on Saturday, and I don't imagine I'd hear a word until mid the following week, assuming that they don't work over the weekends.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Eve's preorder went live a whole week early (today!) and now I'm behind schedule for my marketing plan and two sequels instead of right on time and super relaxed and I got this and I'm NOT FREAKING OUT or panicking. Nor is my editing team (they're not, actually, they're cool cucumbers and I'm now a mess of OMG SEVEN DAYS EARLY) 

Ahem. Back to your regularly scheduled scouting. Have a fabulous Monday, everyone!


----------



## RMGauthier

PattiLarsen said:


> Eve's preorder went live a whole week early (today!) and now I'm behind schedule for my marketing plan and two sequels instead of right on time and super relaxed and I got this and I'm NOT FREAKING OUT or panicking. Nor is my editing team (they're not, actually, they're cool cucumbers and I'm now a mess of OMG SEVEN DAYS EARLY)
> 
> Ahem. Back to your regularly scheduled scouting. Have a fabulous Monday, everyone!


Just got my free copy, Patti. You're the first Scout book I nominated that I have received. Exciting, can't wait to read it. Good luck with your Pre-orders and launch.


----------



## PattiLarsen

RMGauthier said:


> Just got my free copy, Patti. You're the first Scout book I nominated that I have received. Exciting, can't wait to read it. Good luck with your Pre-orders and launch.


Thank you so much for nominating! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Alex Lidell said:


> I just got an email from some one called "author services" saying they see I'm up on kindle scout and would love to promote me for $10. No idea on legitimacy.
> 
> I don't know if I'd trust that. Hmmm. My author page got spammed when I posted my plea for Scout votes too. Here's my book if you want to take a look. I just got knocked off the hot and trending. Bummer. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Alex Lidell said:


> 10 days down. 20 days to go. Has it really only been 10 days?!?! Is an editor reading TIDES? OMG does she hate it? Why hasn't my mom read my opening chapter? Oh [crap] I really would rather my mom not read this book.
> 
> And happy Monday fellow scouts. That is the mess in my head today. How are you heads doing?
> 
> The interview part is the worst. I realized too many random people in my life will see that now LOL. Anyway, I'm sweating it too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Hi Scouters. Anyway, I'm posting a plea here for votes. I just got knocked off the hot and trending list so if anyone would like to help a girl out I'd be very happy. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0


----------



## Meb Bryant

writerguyKen said:


> I want to express my sympathy to all the writers who have been waiting for an answer for many more days than I have. Tick Tick. Because I'm only on day three (or four depending how you count) and I'm already a little squirrelly.


Ken, 
Never, ever admit to being squirrelly. It might sway the jury.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it is Tuesday and I am tiptoeing towards Friday.

I wrote 1000 words on my second Kelpie novel on Sunday and a thousand words on Monday. I want to keep to a thousand words a day for a while and see if I can build a bit of momentum.

KELPIE DREAMS has been holding steady in the Amazon.com rankings, ranging from 12000 to 20000 or so. It had dropped to 20000 last week but creeped up to 12000 over the weekend. I also have noticed a bit of an upswing in my KU page reads this month. They used to be pretty sporadic but I've had a few hundred page reads every day of June but one. This is a good thing for me, because a couple of months ago I decided to pull out almost all fifty of my e-books out of wide distribution and went strictly Kindle Select. For the first couple of months I was doubting the wisdom of my decision - but I decided that if was in love with Amazon enough to throw one of my novels into Kindle Press that I ought to go whole hog for awhile. So far, I lost a bit of money - but I am hoping that as I build a series or two - particularly the Kelpie series, that some of my other books will begin to catch fire and sell. My biggest KU page read month was only a little over a thousand pages so far - but on the seventh day of June I have already passed that mark. It's still only a half a cent a page or so - but I am really beginning to feel as if this thing might build for me.

Going wide can work for some people and not for others - so I don't recommend this for everyone - but I am sticking with my Kindle-only plan for a while yet.

Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
3 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
3 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
4 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
4 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
4 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
4 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
12 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
16 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
18 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
18 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
19 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
19 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
20 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
24 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
25 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
25 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
26 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

First review on Eve is from a stranger, so I'm happy to know those who nominated are reading  My panic attack about the early release is over and now I'm curious to see how many reviews I can drum up before the 21st--newsletter time! I've never done a preorder before, only because I tend to write and release so quickly it doesn't make much sense to do so. But if this works out well, I may consider it for the next series I launch in September. For now, Eve's still chatty, three more books in this series to write and six more in her next, so I guess I'd better get back to work. 

Best of luck to those waiting and go publish you awesome writers who've been set free! Happy Tuesday, Scouters!


----------



## Paul Kohler

This morning I woke up to being back into H&T! The Hunted Assassin ends on Saturday, and then the wait... With any luck, my Headtalker (which many of you supported, thanks!) that goes out at noon (eastern) today will help drive up my page views a bit further.


----------



## writerguyKen

Paul Kohler said:


> This morning I woke up to being back into H&T! The Hunted Assassin ends on Saturday, and then the wait... With any luck, my Headtalker (which many of you supported, thanks!) that goes out at noon (eastern) today will help drive up my page views a bit further.


Awesome. And tomorrow you enter Ending Soon. So I predict you will remain Hot and Trending until the end of your campaign. Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> This morning I woke up to being back into H&T! The Hunted Assassin ends on Saturday, and then the wait... With any luck, my Headtalker (which many of you supported, thanks!) that goes out at noon (eastern) today will help drive up my page views a bit further.


Can't Wait! Good luck!



PattiLarsen said:


> First review on Eve is from a stranger, so I'm happy to know those who nominated are reading  My panic attack about the early release is over and now I'm curious to see how many reviews I can drum up before the 21st--newsletter time! I've never done a preorder before, only because I tend to write and release so quickly it doesn't make much sense to do so. But if this works out well, I may consider it for the next series I launch in September. For now, Eve's still chatty, three more books in this series to write and six more in her next, so I guess I'd better get back to work.
> 
> Best of luck to those waiting and go publish you awesome writers who've been set free! Happy Tuesday, Scouters!


That's awesome! You write so fast, your head must be spinning pumping out so many books! I wouldn't be able to keep track of that many books! Glad your preorder is up.

I should be getting my edits either Thursday or next Monday, and then I'll be curious to see how fast they launch the preorder. I'm hoping the book releases right at the beginning of July or end of June!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Home stretch Paul!!!  Hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## normatoering

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so it is Tuesday and I am tiptoeing towards Friday.
> 
> I wrote 1000 words on my second Kelpie novel on Sunday and a thousand words on Monday. I want to keep to a thousand words a day for a while and see if I can build a bit of momentum.
> 
> KELPIE DREAMS has been holding steady in the Amazon.com rankings, ranging from 12000 to 20000 or so. It had dropped to 20000 last week but creeped up to 12000 over the weekend. I also have noticed a bit of an upswing in my KU page reads this month. They used to be pretty sporadic but I've had a few hundred page reads every day of June but one. This is a good thing for me, because a couple of months ago I decided to pull out almost all fifty of my e-books out of wide distribution and went strictly Kindle Select. For the first couple of months I was doubting the wisdom of my decision - but I decided that if was in love with Amazon enough to throw one of my novels into Kindle Press that I ought to go whole hog for awhile. So far, I lost a bit of money - but I am hoping that as I build a series or two - particularly the Kelpie series, that some of my other books will begin to catch fire and sell. My biggest KU page read month was only a little over a thousand pages so far - but on the seventh day of June I have already passed that mark. It's still only a half a cent a page or so - but I am really beginning to feel as if this thing might build for me.
> 
> Going wide can work for some people and not for others - so I don't recommend this for everyone - but I am sticking with my Kindle-only plan for a while yet.
> 
> Now let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 3 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 3 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 4 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 4 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 4 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 4 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 12 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 16 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 18 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 18 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 19 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 19 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 20 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 24 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 25 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 25 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 26 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!





Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I have a whole lot of gardening chores to take care of this morning. We are supposed to have fine weather and I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to SOME DAY receiving my very own Kindle e-reader. I ordered it back in April from Amazon.ca and there have been two delays in shipping. Right now I am expecting it to be shipped by June 24. It's my fault for ordering the cheapest Kindle I could find. They've run out of stock twice.
> 
> Meanwhile, KELPIE DREAMS just scored review #11 and is still hovering around the 26000 Amazon ranking. I am waiting impatiently for next month when I will receive my first sales report for the book and I can get a better idea about how much of the Kindle Press advance has been paid off. Judging from the ranking so far I have made some good progress towards earning back the advance check. I'm pretty sure I'll start seeing some money back from it by the end of the summer, but it'll be nice to see the figures.
> 
> Speaking of figures, let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
> 5 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
> 5 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
> 6 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 6 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 6 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 6 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 14 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 18 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 20 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 20 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 21 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 21 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 22 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 26 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 27 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 27 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 28 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Yikes, my Corporate Gypsy Girls are at the top of the leaderboard--next to fall off, or next to the publisher's press. Who knows, but it's been a learning experience, and I thank any and all who supported my novel.


----------



## geronl

My free copies of "EVE" and "Random Acts of Unkindness" are waiting for me.



I have way way too many books on my reading list now.


----------



## Alex Lidell

My list of random good things to have come from KindleScout that are unrelated to whether TIDES will get selected:

1) I met cool Kboard people
2) I met Cristi T - a fellow lover or writing high seas novels.  Never had someone to discuss great guns with before 
3) I discovered what headtalker is
4) I got excited about the process and that keeps me excited about writing my next book. 

Your turn!  What good has this process brought u??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> Your turn! What good has this process brought u??


1- Met some amazing people!
2- Learned a lot about marketing.
3- Learned how to run a (winning) KS campaign.
4- Got excited about continuing to write more and not just give up.

Worst part? The anxiety of waiting to hear back after the campaign ended!

It's been amazing and I know I wouldn't have gotten picked if I hadn't found all of you guys. Your support has meant a lot, and now the waiting for edits is the worst part of my day.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

PattiLarsen said:


> First review on Eve is from a stranger, so I'm happy to know those who nominated are reading  My panic attack about the early release is over and now I'm curious to see how many reviews I can drum up before the 21st--newsletter time! I've never done a preorder before, only because I tend to write and release so quickly it doesn't make much sense to do so. But if this works out well, I may consider it for the next series I launch in September. For now, Eve's still chatty, three more books in this series to write and six more in her next, so I guess I'd better get back to work.
> 
> Best of luck to those waiting and go publish you awesome writers who've been set free! Happy Tuesday, Scouters!


Really delighted about my free copy of EVE, and wishing you the best of luck with your launch, Patti!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Paul Kohler said:


> This morning I woke up to being back into H&T! The Hunted Assassin ends on Saturday, and then the wait... With any luck, my Headtalker (which many of you supported, thanks!) that goes out at noon (eastern) today will help drive up my page views a bit further.


Stay hot and stay trending, Paul!


----------



## writerguyKen

For those in the waiting game--or just keeping tabs--I nominated a book that ended its campaign on the 28th. It's still in review! So books from 28th, 29th 30th & 31st are all ahead of me and Jada (and the 15 other authors from June 3rd.)  

Sigh.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> This morning I woke up to being back into H&T! The Hunted Assassin ends on Saturday, and then the wait... With any luck, my Headtalker (which many of you supported, thanks!) that goes out at noon (eastern) today will help drive up my page views a bit further.


Good luck, Paul!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Can't Wait! Good luck!
> 
> That's awesome! You write so fast, your head must be spinning pumping out so many books! I wouldn't be able to keep track of that many books! Glad your preorder is up.
> 
> I should be getting my edits either Thursday or next Monday, and then I'll be curious to see how fast they launch the preorder. I'm hoping the book releases right at the beginning of July or end of June!


They are quick! I sent the edits back on the 26th and it went on preorder last night, so about 12 days all told.


----------



## PattiLarsen

geronl said:


> My free copies of "EVE" and "Random Acts of Unkindness" are waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have way way too many books on my reading list now.


Happy reading!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Norman Prentiss said:


> Really delighted about my free copy of EVE, and wishing you the best of luck with your launch, Patti!


Thank you so much, Norman! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

This is a question for anyone who was offered a contract, how long did your book stay hot and trending?


----------



## Guest

writerguyKen said:


> For those in the waiting game--or just keeping tabs--I nominated a book that ended its campaign on the 28th. It's still in review! So books from 28th, 29th 30th & 31st are all ahead of me and Jada (and the 15 other authors from June 3rd.)
> 
> Sigh.


Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> This is a question for anyone who was offered a contract, how long did your book stay hot and trending?


Hot and trending is arbitrary. My book had 4500 page views and 540 hours hot and trending. Another book at the exact same time as mine had 617 hours hot and trending and 2000 page views. Mine was picked in three days, that one was declined after about 10. If you're thinking hot and trending is all that matters, then you're missing the entire point.

If you go to the kindle scout guide in my signature, I have compiled about 100 results from different campaigns (selected and not) to show outliers and trends as an excel spreadsheet, and essentially what it comes down to is most books denied have less than 200 hours hot and trending, and most books accepted have more than 400. There are, of course, tons of examples of this not being the case, but these are median results, not average, so are probably more accurate. I've also compiled all of the selected books by month so you can see average for the year and comparison month to month since Kindle Scout has been around.

In either case, I would be that page views and ACTUAL traffic matter a lot more. If you are only getting enough traffic to your page to stay hot and trending, then amazon won't have enough data at the end of the campaign to see how it really performed over a large data set. At that point, it all goes down to the strength of the finished product.

If you get over 600 page views and a few hours hot and trending, you will have a chance of getting a contract. An equal chance to someone who got 5k page views and 500 hours hot and trending? I doubt it, but since no one knows for sure you can tell yourself whatever you want.

IMO? If you get over 1800 page views and about 250 hours hot and trending then you've given your book the best chance possible of getting picked. At that point, it all comes down to the editors liking your writing and the quality of your book. The campaign matters, but the book matters just as much, so don't stress yourself with it too much.


----------



## Meb Bryant

writerguyKen said:


> For those in the waiting game--or just keeping tabs--I nominated a book that ended its campaign on the 28th. It's still in review! So books from 28th, 29th 30th & 31st are all ahead of me and Jada (and the 15 other authors from June 3rd.)
> 
> Sigh.


Hang in there, Ken. I get nervous just thinking about you guys who are in limbo. Although I can't imagine the anxiety, mine is coming soon enough, 4 days.


----------



## writerguyKen

Meb Bryant said:


> Hang in there, Ken. I get nervous just thinking about you guys who are in limbo. Although I can't imagine the anxiety, mine is coming soon enough, 4 days.


Thanks! I'm rather stressed but I really feel for those May 28th people. That's a long time to wait


----------



## Meb Bryant

Paul Kohler said:


> This morning I woke up to being back into H&T! The Hunted Assassin ends on Saturday, and then the wait... With any luck, my Headtalker (which many of you supported, thanks!) that goes out at noon (eastern) today will help drive up my page views a bit further.


Way to go, Paul. Stay Hot & Trending!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

lincolnjcole said:


> Hot and trending is arbitrary. My book had 4500 page views and 540 hours hot and trending. Another book at the exact same time as mine had 617 hours hot and trending and 2000 page views. Mine was picked in three days, that one was declined after about 10. If you're thinking hot and trending is all that matters, then you're missing the entire point.
> 
> If you go to the kindle scout guide in my signature, I have compiled about 100 results from different campaigns (selected and not) to show outliers and trends as an excel spreadsheet, and essentially what it comes down to is most books denied have less than 200 hours hot and trending, and most books accepted have more than 400. There are, of course, tons of examples of this not being the case, but these are median results, not average, so are probably more accurate. I've also compiled all of the selected books by month so you can see average for the year and comparison month to month since Kindle Scout has been around.
> 
> In either case, I would be that page views and ACTUAL traffic matter a lot more. If you are only getting enough traffic to your page to stay hot and trending, then amazon won't have enough data at the end of the campaign to see how it really performed over a large data set. At that point, it all goes down to the strength of the finished product.
> 
> If you get over 600 page views and a few hours hot and trending, you will have a chance of getting a contract. An equal chance to someone who got 5k page views and 500 hours hot and trending? I doubt it, but since no one knows for sure you can tell yourself whatever you want.
> 
> IMO? If you get over 1800 page views and about 250 hours hot and trending then you've given your book the best chance possible of getting picked. At that point, it all comes down to the editors liking your writing and the quality of your book. The campaign matters, but the book matters just as much, so don't stress yourself with it too much.


Oh my goodness! Thank you so much. This is great. You've made me feel a lot better. I'm doing okay so far. Thank you so much.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

geronl said:


> Sounds interesting. Steve Vernon can add it to the list.


Although I'm a bit wobbly at negotiating this chat site (not certain where to insert appreciations for responses), I want to thank my fellows for voting for Marble Creek on Kindle Scout and for your advice on marketing. It's a curious sensation, after years of writing and rewriting in isolation, to have other authors reach out. This place is a treasure, indeed.


----------



## JG Faherty

Just nominated Nightshade by AK Anderson. Sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yay - it's Wednesday and the weekend is coming.

I only managed 400 words on my second Kelpie novel last night, bringing me to 4400. I've got a long way to go but I intend to get there.

I've just had my 14th review for KELPIE DREAMS appear last night. So far it is sitting at 3.8 out of 5 stars. Funny how the one 1-star and the one 2-star review can pull a book's average rating down so far but there is no sense in moaning over that sort of foolishment. I'm just excited that those reviews are popping up as quickly as they are. The most reviews I have ever had were 23 reviews on TATTERDEMON and 29 reviews on SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - but I had to send out over 100 review requests for each book to get that many back. I haven't asked ANYONE to review Kelpie Dreams and those reviews have been popping up with pleasing and surprising regularity.

Yes sir and yes ma'm - Kindle Scout works.

Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
2 days left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
2 days left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
3 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
3 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
3 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
3 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
11 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
15 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
17 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
17 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
18 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
18 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
19 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
23 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
24 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
24 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
25 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
29 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Eve's paperback arrived this morning--so awesome to hold it in my hands! While I've been here before, of course, this feels different 

Also, on an interesting note, Eve now has a ranking according to preorders which I find interesting. From what I've been told by indie friends (and part of the reason I've avoided preorders) the presales usually don't count toward ranking on opening day. So clearly Amazon has waved that in favor of their own publications like they do with the Big 5. Nice to know and a pleasant surprise. 

Happy scouting today, gang!


----------



## Alex Lidell

PattiLarsen said:


> Eve's paperback arrived this morning--so awesome to hold it in my hands! While I've been here before, of course, this feels different
> 
> Happy scouting today, gang!


How did you end up with a paperback? Isn't kindle press e-only? Curious minds want to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## writerguyKen

Alex Lidell said:


> How did you end up with a paperback? Isn't kindle press e-only? Curious minds want to know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just about to ask same question!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Alex Lidell said:


> How did you end up with a paperback? Isn't kindle press e-only? Curious minds want to know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kindle Press only has rights to the ebook and audio. My understanding is that you can publish your own print (CreateSpace, etc...) independently. That will be my plan as well, if I get a contract.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> Kindle Press only has rights to the ebook and audio. My understanding is that you can publish your own print (CreateSpace, etc...) independently. That will be my plan as well, if I get a contract.


Yes, precisely  The plan has always been to release the paperback on the same day as the ebook goes live. I asked for, and received, permission to use the same edited file for my paperback so the two would match. So far they've been super accommodating and I'm very happy.


----------



## Paul Kohler

PattiLarsen said:


> Yes, precisely  The plan has always been to release the paperback on the same day as the ebook goes live. I asked for, and received, permission to use the same edited file for my paperback so the two would match. So far they've been super accommodating and I'm very happy.


That's awesome! Is there any word on an audio production?


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Eve's paperback arrived this morning--so awesome to hold it in my hands! While I've been here before, of course, this feels different
> 
> Also, on an interesting note, Eve now has a ranking according to preorders which I find interesting. From what I've been told by indie friends (and part of the reason I've avoided preorders) the presales usually don't count toward ranking on opening day. So clearly Amazon has waved that in favor of their own publications like they do with the Big 5. Nice to know and a pleasant surprise.
> 
> Happy scouting today, gang!


heh, your indie friends were wrong. Presales count the same as normal sales...The only thing is, they don't actually count payment-wise until the launch day, which means if you have 100 preorders, 100 sales show up on launch day, but those 100 sales won't change your ranking (they don't double dip)

There IS a market (I think ITunes) that double dips (preorder counts on the day it gets ordered AND on launch day) but most markets do one or the other.

Here's how Amazon works: getting a ton of sales all at once (even 1,000 sales) can only change your rank so much, and some spike sales can get suppressed in favor of legacy sales data. The most beneficial trend amazon can see is:

Day 1 - 5 sales
day 2 - 10 sales
day 3 - 15 sales
day 4 - 20 sales

And so on so that they see an increase and uptick. This signals the algorithm that your book is getting MORE popular as people are reading it, and they will recommend it more often and give it a higher rank.

Your launch day will be one of your top selling days by FAR. lets say you're going to get 200 sales on launch day whether or not you preorder. For a book that just launches, you have no rank at all on amazon, and then suddenly you spike 200 sales. This might drop you to the top 1000 books on amazon, but it's also your highest day of sales, so the next day you sell 80, then 70, then so on.

Still good...BUT

Instead, you have your preorder.

Day -4 you preorder sell 5 copies ... RANK = 100,000
day -3 you preorder sell 8 copies ... RANK = 85,000
day -2 you preorder sell 12 copies ... RANK = 44,000
day -1 you preorder sell 25 copies ... Rank = 21,000
DAY 1 - YOU SELL YOUR 200 COPIES ... Since your rank started at 21,000, it goes to 550 instead of 1000 because of the trending upward value of sales and the preexisting legacy of sales data.
Day 2 - Sell another 80, your rank might only drop to 600 instead of dropping to like 1300

And, the longer you can hold that good trend, the longer Amazon keeps selling your book for you.

They don't 'waive' it for anyone, it just takes a lot of work and can actually backfire. Let's say you get 50 preorders on the first day of your preorder, then you get no more until launch, your rank might be back up to like 800,000 and those fifty sales would have been better just being launch day sales instead of preorders. Most authors can't take advantage of it so it isn't worthwhile doing more than a week of preorders.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> How did you end up with a paperback? Isn't kindle press e-only? Curious minds want to know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kindle press is e-only, but you own paperback rights. You can make your own through createspace or any other service to sell.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

PattiLarsen said:


> Also, on an interesting note, Eve now has a ranking according to preorders which I find interesting. From what I've been told by indie friends (and part of the reason I've avoided preorders) the presales usually don't count toward ranking on opening day. So clearly Amazon has waved that in favor of their own publications like they do with the Big 5. Nice to know and a pleasant surprise.


The pre-orders don't help with opening-day rankings, I don't think... The reason ranking shows up on pre-orders is so there's not that big (misleading?) "whomp" of orders on the official release day. At least, that seems to be how things went with my book, where opening day pretty much continued the trajectory of my pre-orders (then got a bump later on as Amazon did some mysterious magic behind the scenes!).


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> That's awesome! Is there any word on an audio production?


I spoke to them about audio. Some of them are about to expire audio rights and they plan to start using them, but so far 0 titles have received audio or translated versions. Most likely only top books will get this treatment and most people will just get their rights back.

It is something they are strongly pursuing.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Norman Prentiss said:


> The pre-orders don't help with opening-day rankings, I don't think... The reason ranking shows up on pre-orders is so there's not that big (misleading?) "whomp" of orders on the official release day. At least, that seems to be how things went with my book, where opening day pretty much continued the trajectory of my pre-orders (then got a bump later on as Amazon did some mysterious magic behind the scenes!).


Ranking on preorders is the same as ranking on actual books. The sales count when they preorder, not on launch day.

One group book got super lucky through a messed up situation. Amazon pulled their book a few weeks before launch because it had the word "bestselling" in the title, and then when it got reapproved they sent an email to everyone who had originally preordered telling them to go ahead and preorder again. Since all of those came in at once, they jumped to rank 85 in the entire store just before their book launched. This wasn't just a 'fake' rank so the book didn't avoid a "whompf". It was the real rank for that many sales all at once, and when the book launched it benefited from the trend.

If your book is sitting at 85, amazon automatically recommends this "CRAZY POPULAR" book to tons of people to keep sales going, so after the book launches it helps maintain sales.

It's all legacy data. Sales data to rank ratios is compared versus the last 30 days, so anything sold within the last 30 has an impact (big or small depending on how far back) on where you rank.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

lincolnjcole said:


> Ranking on preorders is the same as ranking on actual books. The sales count when they preorder, not on launch day.
> 
> One group book got super lucky through a messed up situation. Amazon pulled their book a few weeks before launch because it had the word "bestselling" in the title, and then when it got reapproved they sent an email to everyone who had originally preordered telling them to go ahead and preorder again. Since all of those came in at once, they jumped to rank 85 in the entire store just before their book launched. This wasn't just a 'fake' rank so the book didn't avoid a "whompf". It was the real rank for that many sales all at once, and when the book launched it benefited from the trend.
> 
> If your book is sitting at 85, amazon automatically recommends this "CRAZY POPULAR" book to tons of people to keep sales going, so after the book launches it helps maintain sales.
> 
> It's all legacy data. Sales data to rank ratios is compared versus the last 30 days, so anything sold within the last 30 has an impact (big or small depending on how far back) on where you rank.


All very helpful--and a much better explanation than I could offer!


----------



## benlovejoy

Thanks for all the super-helpful info on the kinds of numbers you have to hit, Lincoln, and for collating all the current entries, Steve.

Here's mine: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9XG74AT8DE8W


----------



## lincolnjcole

benlovejoy said:


> Thanks for all the super-helpful info on the kinds of numbers you have to hit, Lincoln, and for collating all the current entries, Steve.
> 
> Here's mine: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9XG74AT8DE8W


Welcome!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

My novel, Marble Creek, now on Kindle Scout has run into a campaign problem I hadn't foreseen.  A friend  refuses to share it on Facebook because I used the F word in my protagonist's thoughts as he escapes the men who just killed his partner and wounded him, and he's climbing the steepest f--- hill in Seattle.  Amazon didn't have a problem with the text, but it seems viewers might.  Anyone run into this issue before.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Karen Charbonneau said:


> My novel, Marble Creek, now on Kindle Scout has run into a campaign problem I hadn't foreseen. A friend refuses to share it on Facebook because I used the F word in my protagonist's thoughts as he escapes the men who just killed his partner and wounded him, and he's climbing the steepest f--- hill in Seattle. Amazon didn't have a problem with the text, but it seems viewers might. Anyone run into this issue before.


Not a huge deal, but anytime you use cursing/profanity or sex in a novel, keep in mind you will be thinning down your possible audience. I avoid cursing because it turns into a nuisance, and when I DO use curse words I want them to feel impactful.

I wouldn't let it bother you. Write what you want to write and stick with your style. If the word feels meaningful, then keep it.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

lincolnjcole said:


> Not a huge deal, but anytime you use cursing/profanity or sex in a novel, keep in mind you will be thinning down your possible audience. I avoid cursing because it turns into a nuisance, and when I DO use curse words I want them to feel impactful.
> 
> I wouldn't let it bother you. Write what you want to write and stick with your style. If the word feels meaningful, then keep it.


Thank you. Trying to figure out how I can turn it into an advantage, by asking my Facebook friends if it bothers them, which might take them to the site to read it.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Karen Charbonneau said:


> My novel, Marble Creek, now on Kindle Scout has run into a campaign problem I hadn't foreseen. A friend refuses to share it on Facebook because I used the F word in my protagonist's thoughts as he escapes the men who just killed his partner and wounded him, and he's climbing the steepest f--- hill in Seattle. Amazon didn't have a problem with the text, but it seems viewers might. Anyone run into this issue before.


That sucks that your friend is offended by a characters language. But there is no way you are going to please everyone or write a book that's appropriate for everyone so hang in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## writerguyKen

Okay what I'm about to write is probably going to make it seem like I do nothing all day but check and see if KS has published more books, and if any of them are mine. Oh wait, that is what I do all day.

So KS just published The Blessed Event. I'm very aware of the book because it is from my group of 17. For everyone who wants a little more proof that Hot and Trending is not the only factor in the selection process, I'm fairly certain this book was H&T somewhere around 200 hours. It was H&T the last 3 days straight, and had a pretty good showing the first week, and that's about it. On the plus side, well-written and it's got a fun cover and tag. 

Meanwhile Jane (who is a couple days ahead of us) and Jada and I continue to wait. And of course a lot of authors not on KBoards, who must be going mad since they don't have all of you.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> heh, your indie friends were wrong. Presales count the same as normal sales...The only thing is, they don't actually count payment-wise until the launch day, which means if you have 100 preorders, 100 sales show up on launch day, but those 100 sales won't change your ranking (they don't double dip)
> 
> There IS a market (I think ITunes) that double dips (preorder counts on the day it gets ordered AND on launch day) but most markets do one or the other.
> 
> Here's how Amazon works: getting a ton of sales all at once (even 1,000 sales) can only change your rank so much, and some spike sales can get suppressed in favor of legacy sales data. The most beneficial trend amazon can see is:
> 
> Day 1 - 5 sales
> day 2 - 10 sales
> day 3 - 15 sales
> day 4 - 20 sales
> 
> And so on so that they see an increase and uptick. This signals the algorithm that your book is getting MORE popular as people are reading it, and they will recommend it more often and give it a higher rank.
> 
> Your launch day will be one of your top selling days by FAR. lets say you're going to get 200 sales on launch day whether or not you preorder. For a book that just launches, you have no rank at all on amazon, and then suddenly you spike 200 sales. This might drop you to the top 1000 books on amazon, but it's also your highest day of sales, so the next day you sell 80, then 70, then so on.
> 
> Still good...BUT
> 
> Instead, you have your preorder.
> 
> Day -4 you preorder sell 5 copies ... RANK = 100,000
> day -3 you preorder sell 8 copies ... RANK = 85,000
> day -2 you preorder sell 12 copies ... RANK = 44,000
> day -1 you preorder sell 25 copies ... Rank = 21,000
> DAY 1 - YOU SELL YOUR 200 COPIES ... Since your rank started at 21,000, it goes to 550 instead of 1000 because of the trending upward value of sales and the preexisting legacy of sales data.
> Day 2 - Sell another 80, your rank might only drop to 600 instead of dropping to like 1300
> 
> And, the longer you can hold that good trend, the longer Amazon keeps selling your book for you.
> 
> They don't 'waive' it for anyone, it just takes a lot of work and can actually backfire. Let's say you get 50 preorders on the first day of your preorder, then you get no more until launch, your rank might be back up to like 800,000 and those fifty sales would have been better just being launch day sales instead of preorders. Most authors can't take advantage of it so it isn't worthwhile doing more than a week of preorders.


I'd heard a totally different version of this, so it's good to have it cleared up! Thanks!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> That's awesome! Is there any word on an audio production?


No, and I think they'll likely wait to see how well it sells in ebook before they make an audiobook decision, but I'm just guessing... any previous Scout winners know the answer? (EDIT: Never mind, looks like Lincoln answered it  )


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

I've started using a Facebook ad for a couple of days for Marble Creek on Kindle Scout. What have been others' successes or not so much. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA . I thought I'd manged to put my photo on this chat place, but apparently not.


----------



## Melita Joy

Hello, 
My book Gisella is now up on Kindle Scout. What I'm wondering is how long it takes to see my page views. At this stage, it says 0. However, I have seen several people nominate me so I know it should be more. Sorry if this has already been addressed. It's my first time on this forum and I scrolled through previous posts, however, didn't see any mention of this issue. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/22DS6UMI8AFSE


----------



## Steve Vernon

Melita Joy said:


> Hello,
> My book Gisella is now up on Kindle Scout. What I'm wondering is how long it takes to see my page views. At this stage, it says 0. However, I have seen several people nominate me so I know it should be more. Sorry if this has already been addressed. It's my first time on this forum and I scrolled through previous posts, however, didn't see any mention of this issue.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/22DS6UMI8AFSE


You'll see it tomorrow morning. It updates once a day, usually early in the morning depending upon the time zone you live in.

I'll put GISELLA up on the kboards list. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## Melita Joy

Much appreciated. I guess I'm over eager.   
By the way, I've started reading your book and I'm already hooked.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Welcome to kboards, Melita - and I am heartily glad to hear that you are enjoying KELPIE DREAMS.

Let me tell all you folks about today.

Thursdays are rough. I have a day shift today and tomorrow and I was wide awake half of last night. Some nights my mind just gets running and I can't seem to get to sleep. Thursdays are usually like that. Thursdays are that cross that we have to carry and come the end of Friday we get to set it down. Then we get to pick up a hamburger and a cold root beer. So I try to be grateful for Thursdays.

Enough moaning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Corporate Gypsy Girls by Elle Martinelle
1 day left The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
1 day left The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
2 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
2 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
2 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
2 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond
10 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
14 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
16 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
16 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
17 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
17 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
18 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
22 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
23 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
23 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
24 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
28 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
29 days left Gisella by Melita Joy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to tell you that my novel Random Acts of Unkindness has gone on pre-order exactly 13 weeks since I submitted it to Kindle Scout. I wanted to thank everyone who has helped me with advice, nominations, discussions and reassurance, I have learned so much. 

It's been a great experience and whatever happens in the future is a bonus  

Thank you again!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Filled three nomination slots this morning:

Corporate Gypsy Girls, Elle Martelle
The Winter Lady, LB Clark
The Hunted Assassin, Paul B Kohler

Good luck to all.

Mark


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> Let me tell all you folks about today.
> 
> Thursdays are rough. I have a day shift today and tomorrow and I was wide awake half of last night. Some nights my mind just gets running and I can't seem to get to sleep. Thursdays are usually like that. Thursdays are that cross that we have to carry and come the end of Friday we get to set it down. Then we get to pick up a hamburger and a cold root beer. So I try to be grateful for Thursdays.
> 
> 2 days left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> 2 days left Control by R.M. Gauthier
> 2 days left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> 2 days left Swarmed by Simone Pond


I'm nominating three of the four who fall on the same ending day. I'm asking my husband to nominate the fourth one  If we get above six in one day, I'll have to branch out and ask others.

Steve, I have a technique I've used for a long time. When I get ready to go to sleep, I clear my mind by mentally stashing all worrisome issues into a huge dumpster. A former colleague used to get on my last damn nerve. She was condescending, controlling (micromanaged her staff to the nth degree), and sometimes mean. After she finally left, I found out that she'd told a group of her employees that they were the reason our health insurance costs were so high...because they were obese. They should have stood up for themselves and complained, but for whatever reason (probably fear), they didn't. Anyway, I used to mentally put her in the dumpster. She'd try to climb out. I'd bang the dumpster lid on her head a few times and cram her in there, ignoring her pleas for mercy.

Huh. If anyone reads that out of context, they'll think I'm a nut.


----------



## Alex Lidell

For the joy of numbers - what's the fewest page views you've had on a day you were h and t for 20 or more hours. Me: 25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Kohler

Alex Lidell said:


> For the joy of numbers - what's the fewest page views you've had on a day you were h and t for 20 or more hours. Me: 25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was yesterday. I had 45 page views and 24 hours of H&T.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Paul Kohler said:


> Mine was yesterday. I had 45 page views and 24 hours of H&T.


My campaign was over Christmas and New Year's, and on a couple of those days I had just 15 or 20 page views (out of almost 2.4k total) and 24 hours H&T.


----------



## RMGauthier

Jada Ryker said:


> I'm nominating three of the four who fall on the same ending day. I'm asking my husband to nominate the fourth one  If we get above six in one day, I'll have to branch out and ask others.
> 
> Steve, I have a technique I've used for a long time. When I get ready to go to sleep, I clear my mind by mentally stashing all worrisome issues into a huge dumpster. A former colleague used to get on my last damn nerve. She was condescending, controlling (micromanaged her staff to the nth degree), and sometimes mean. After she finally left, I found out that she'd told a group of her employees that they were the reason our health insurance costs were so high...because they were obese. They should have stood up for themselves and complained, but for whatever reason (probably fear), they didn't. Anyway, I used to mentally put her in the dumpster. She'd try to climb out. I'd bang the dumpster lid on her head a few times and cram her in there, ignoring her pleas for mercy.
> 
> Huh. If anyone reads that out of context, they'll think I'm a nut.


Thank you for your support. It's much appreciated.

BTW, I don't think your story sounds nuts... LOL I love the analogy.


----------



## RMGauthier

Alex Lidell said:


> For the joy of numbers - what's the fewest page views you've had on a day you were h and t for 20 or more hours. Me: 25
> 
> Mine was 25 page views & 24 H&T


----------



## Caila Jaynes

lincolnjcole said:


> ... essentially what it comes down to is most books denied have less than 200 hours hot and trending, and most books accepted have more than 400. There are, of course, tons of examples of this not being the case, but these are median results, not average, so are probably more accurate. I've also compiled all of the selected books by month so you can see average for the year and comparison month to month since Kindle Scout has been around.
> 
> In either case, I would be that page views and ACTUAL traffic matter a lot more. If you are only getting enough traffic to your page to stay hot and trending, then amazon won't have enough data at the end of the campaign to see how it really performed over a large data set. At that point, it all goes down to the strength of the finished product.
> 
> If you get over 600 page views and a few hours hot and trending, you will have a chance of getting a contract. An equal chance to someone who got 5k page views and 500 hours hot and trending? I doubt it, but since no one knows for sure you can tell yourself whatever you want.


Ten days left in our campaign, and our totals are only 31 hours in H&T and 641 page views. And those 31 hours all came on days 1&2 of the campaign, when friends and family were voting. Doesn't look good for us.

I'm not sure what else I can do. I've promoted several times to my personal Facebook friends, begging nicely for votes, set up an author FB page and tried to build that and promote there, have written blog posts on my author website, joined a lot of reader/author groups and promoted there, but have gained very little traction. It's frustrating and disappointing. I feel we have a quality book with a good story, but of course I'm biased, and the interest in it is so lackluster.

Does anyone have any advice? If you've glanced at our excerpt, by chance, any thoughts about the writing? Any feedback would be VERY welcome.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that my novel Random Acts of Unkindness has gone on pre-order exactly 13 weeks since I submitted it to Kindle Scout. I wanted to thank everyone who has helped me with advice, nominations, discussions and reassurance, I have learned so much.
> 
> It's been a great experience and whatever happens in the future is a bonus
> 
> Thank you again!


Congratulations Jacqueline! The pre order period is fun-- mine ended on the 31st , and those two weeks seem to go by really fast. I echo your comments about how helpful the advice here has been. That's kind of why I keep sticking around to stay in this supportive community---and also to get an inside scoop on a lot of great books and authors!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Alex Lidell said:


> For the joy of numbers - what's the fewest page views you've had on a day you were h and t for 20 or more hours. Me: 25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seemed to need at least 50 to get hot and trending status.

Week 3, I didn't make h/t at all, and was in the single digits a couple days while I was in the hospital.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Norman Prentiss said:


> I seemed to need at least 50 to get hot and trending status.


One day I had 196 page views and yet zero hours in Hot & Trending. It was a definite what-the-heck moment when I saw those numbers! LOL


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> My campaign was over Christmas and New Year's, and on a couple of those days I had just 15 or 20 page views (out of almost 2.4k total) and 24 hours H&T.


 I voted for Rosette, one of the few books I actually read the entire excerpt. Now I'm going through what you did with Marble Creek. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA It was because of your post in the Independent authors blog that I found my way here. See, you do good work.


----------



## akanderson

Alex Lidell said:


> For the joy of numbers - what's the fewest page views you've had on a day you were h and t for 20 or more hours. Me: 25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since day two i've been pretty steadily hovering between 150-200 views a day, but a couple of days ago I only had 75 and was STILL on h&t, so...whatever metrics they use to compile that list are still highly mysterious to me. and!!! The only day I haven't been on h&t more than 20 hours was also NOT the day I had the least amount of page views.

(also: hi, again! thanks so much to those of you who have checked out nightshade)


----------



## Meb Bryant

Jada Ryker said:


> I'm nominating three of the four who fall on the same ending day. I'm asking my husband to nominate the fourth one  If we get above six in one day, I'll have to branch out and ask others.
> 
> Steve, I have a technique I've used for a long time. When I get ready to go to sleep, I clear my mind by mentally stashing all worrisome issues into a huge dumpster. A former colleague used to get on my last damn nerve. She was condescending, controlling (micromanaged her staff to the nth degree), and sometimes mean. After she finally left, I found out that she'd told a group of her employees that they were the reason our health insurance costs were so high...because they were obese. They should have stood up for themselves and complained, but for whatever reason (probably fear), they didn't. Anyway, I used to mentally put her in the dumpster. She'd try to climb out. I'd bang the dumpster lid on her head a few times and cram her in there, ignoring her pleas for mercy.
> 
> Huh. If anyone reads that out of context, they'll think I'm a nut.


Jada, 
I'm one of the four writers whose campaign ends on the same day. I'm grateful for your wisdom of Solomon and your husband's generosity. I'm starting to get rocks in my stomach from the anticipation of being chosen or the dread of being cast aside like an unwanted old shoe. (hyperbolic enough?)

I love the analogy of you beating that poor defenseless shrew back into the trash bin. Remind me to never make you mad.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Woot! Got my edits back from Amazon this morning and built the final version. 90% of what they fixed were comma use, formatting, and misuse of words. They also had about 20 easy suggestions to fix, and 2-3 huge "not gonna touch with a 10-foot pole" changes that I ended up fixing bits and pieces of but left intact. I took most of their changes wholesale, though, and I think they were totally worthwhile in what they suggested.

So, about 10 days and everyone will get their copies from Kindle Scout as soon as the preorder starts. I'm hoping to book is published right on July 1st, or close to that! 

I've been finding other places to get reviews and some promo services to launch with, and I'm hoping things can kick off with a bang! I've emailed about 120 bloggers and reviewers to start generating readership and buzz.

This is a HUGE milestone and makes the project seem so much more real. I'm extremely excited about getting this started!


----------



## Paul Kohler

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot! Got my edits back from Amazon this morning and built the final version. 90% of what they fixed were comma use, formatting, and misuse of words. They also had about 20 easy suggestions to fix, and 2-3 huge "not gonna touch with a 10-foot pole" changes that I ended up fixing bits and pieces of but left intact. I took most of their changes wholesale, though, and I think they were totally worthwhile in what they suggested.
> 
> So, about 10 days and everyone will get their copies from Kindle Scout as soon as the preorder starts. I'm hoping to book is published right on July 1st, or close to that!
> 
> I've been finding other places to get reviews and some promo services to launch with, and I'm hoping things can kick off with a bang! I've emailed about 120 bloggers and reviewers to start generating readership and buzz.
> 
> This is a HUGE milestone and makes the project seem so much more real. I'm extremely excited about getting this started!


That's awesome, Lincoln. Mind if I ask a few questions? Great!, I knew you'd be OK with it! 

After your contract offer, did you replace the manuscript before the editors went at it? I ask this because I've gone through it with my editor after I submitted it for Scout.

How long did the editors take to get you their changes/suggestions? A few weeks after contract?

How long did they give you to correct/accept their changes? I've heard 5 days from other sources, but I suppose it depends on how intensive they are.

What about the cover? Any comments or suggestions from them?

Lastly, would you mind sharing your list of bloggers/reviewers? PM is fine if you're willing. I've tried that in the past with very limited results. OK, I sent out a few dozen emails and got ZERO replies. So yeah, VERY limited. 

Thanks for sharing your steps. I end tomorrow, and I am currently in a fantasy state where I envision myself in your shoes.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> That's awesome, Lincoln. Mind if I ask a few questions? Great!, I knew you'd be OK with it!
> 
> After your contract offer, did you replace the manuscript before the editors went at it? I ask this because I've gone through it with my editor after I submitted it for Scout.
> 
> How long did the editors take to get you their changes/suggestions? A few weeks after contract?
> 
> How long did they give you to correct/accept their changes? I've heard 5 days from other sources, but I suppose it depends on how intensive they are.
> 
> What about the cover? Any comments or suggestions from them?
> 
> Lastly, would you mind sharing your list of bloggers/reviewers? PM is fine if you're willing. I've tried that in the past with very limited results. OK, I sent out a few dozen emails and got ZERO replies. So yeah, VERY limited.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your steps. I end tomorrow, and I am currently in a fantasy state where I envision myself in your shoes.


After they accept, the first thing you do is upload your NEWEST copy. That means anything you changed over the month, include here. That's what they look at for editing purposes.

I was accepted on May 17th, and I got the changes back today. They told me this date about the 19th

Basically, you can spend as much time as possible reviewing their changes. But, if you don't get it back in about a week, your book might get delayed. You could wait four months, but I bet that just hurts you (they don't say anything). I got mine back about four hours after I got them lol.

No suggestions about the cover. Could be case by case

LOL, there's a reason companies charge 50 bucks a month to build lists like these (bookrazor, for example). It is tedious and monotonous work and requires a lot of input and searching. I am putting together a list of the best bloggers I've worked with for some friends (ones that were nice and actually reviewed) but that won't be done until after a while so I get some responses. I've already got 4 lined up, but 95% haven't responded.

I will say that, out of the 200+ blog pages I've looked at, only about 50% are worthwhile to use, and probably only about 20% will actually respond and review.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jada Ryker said:


> Steve, I have a technique I've used for a long time. When I get ready to go to sleep, I clear my mind by mentally stashing all worrisome issues into a huge dumpster. A former colleague used to get on my last damn nerve. She was condescending, controlling (micromanaged her staff to the nth degree), and sometimes mean. After she finally left, I found out that she'd told a group of her employees that they were the reason our health insurance costs were so high...because they were obese. They should have stood up for themselves and complained, but for whatever reason (probably fear), they didn't. Anyway, I used to mentally put her in the dumpster. She'd try to climb out. I'd bang the dumpster lid on her head a few times and cram her in there, ignoring her pleas for mercy.


I've got a big old maple tree outside of our house. I come in from work and I always make it a point to hang my work-thoughts on the tree before going inside.

Only problem is, what I woke up with last night was couple of promises that I had forgotten to keep. I'm getting to them tonight.


----------



## KaraJaynes

Hi, so my headtalker campaign just finished. Should I do another one or am I just supposed to do it once? Yes, I definitely want to get nominations, but I also don't want to bother the online community with what they might take as spam, ha.


----------



## editorjmv

Caila, I understand your frustration. My 30-day results were 552 page views total, so you are ahead of me with 641 page views at 20 days. (My novel did not get selected.) 

I did everything I could to get page views. I was all over social media, I tried a paid Facebook ad, etc. I estimated my reach was well over 100,000, and STILL 553 total page views was all I could get. I never got into the Hot and Trending until the last 3 days of the campaign. 

However, as others have said, the most important factor seems to be whether the Kindle Scout team thinks your novel will sell. So no matter what number of page views you have, you still have a chance.

Hope that helps,
Joan


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Alex Lidell said:


> For the joy of numbers - what's the fewest page views you've had on a day you were h and t for 20 or more hours. Me: 25
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was 30. Ugh I fell of the Hot and trending list, but I got back on. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Caila Jaynes said:


> Ten days left in our campaign, and our totals are only 31 hours in H&T and 641 page views. And those 31 hours all came on days 1&2 of the campaign, when friends and family were voting. Doesn't look good for us.
> 
> I'm not sure what else I can do. I've promoted several times to my personal Facebook friends, begging nicely for votes, set up an author FB page and tried to build that and promote there, have written blog posts on my author website, joined a lot of reader/author groups and promoted there, but have gained very little traction. It's frustrating and disappointing. I feel we have a quality book with a good story, but of course I'm biased, and the interest in it is so lackluster.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? If you've glanced at our excerpt, by chance, any thoughts about the writing? Any feedback would be VERY welcome.


I'm considering paying for advertisement. This is so nerve wrecking!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Karen Charbonneau said:


> I voted for Rosette, one of the few books I actually read the entire excerpt. Now I'm going through what you did with Marble Creek. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA It was because of your post in the Independent authors blog that I found my way here. See, you do good work.


Good luck Karen. I'm totally worried about my campaign. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VU1JGW3JKOP0


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

editorjmv said:


> Caila, I understand your frustration. My 30-day results were 552 page views total, so you are ahead of me with 641 page views at 20 days. (My novel did not get selected.)
> 
> I did everything I could to get page views. I was all over social media, I tried a paid Facebook ad, etc. I estimated my reach was well over 100,000, and STILL 553 total page views was all I could get. I never got into the Hot and Trending until the last 3 days of the campaign.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. I have worked with a lot of small presses and I never felt this nervous over a book in my life. I'm terrified every day.
> 
> However, as others have said, the most important factor seems to be whether the Kindle Scout team thinks your novel will sell. So no matter what number of page views you have, you still have a chance.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Joan


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot! Got my edits back from Amazon this morning and built the final version. 90% of what they fixed were comma use, formatting, and misuse of words. They also had about 20 easy suggestions to fix, and 2-3 huge "not gonna touch with a 10-foot pole" changes that I ended up fixing bits and pieces of but left intact. I took most of their changes wholesale, though, and I think they were totally worthwhile in what they suggested.
> 
> So, about 10 days and everyone will get their copies from Kindle Scout as soon as the preorder starts. I'm hoping to book is published right on July 1st, or close to that!
> 
> I've been finding other places to get reviews and some promo services to launch with, and I'm hoping things can kick off with a bang! I've emailed about 120 bloggers and reviewers to start generating readership and buzz.
> 
> This is a HUGE milestone and makes the project seem so much more real. I'm extremely excited about getting this started!


Thanks for being so helpful with this information. I hope I get to experience it first hand!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

KaraJaynes said:


> Hi, so my headtalker campaign just finished. Should I do another one or am I just supposed to do it once? Yes, I definitely want to get nominations, but I also don't want to bother the online community with what they might take as spam, ha.


What's a headtalker campaign? Maybe I'll consider it for my campaign - if you don't mind sharing what it entails.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

editorjmv said:


> Caila, I understand your frustration. My 30-day results were 552 page views total, so you are ahead of me with 641 page views at 20 days. (My novel did not get selected.)
> 
> I did everything I could to get page views. I was all over social media, I tried a paid Facebook ad, etc. I estimated my reach was well over 100,000, and STILL 553 total page views was all I could get. I never got into the Hot and Trending until the last 3 days of the campaign.
> 
> However, as others have said, the most important factor seems to be whether the Kindle Scout team thinks your novel will sell. So no matter what number of page views you have, you still have a chance.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Joan


Aw...thanks, Joan! The brutal truth is that we all can't be winners, but I wish at least all those in this group could.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I'm considering paying for advertisement. This is so nerve wrecking!


I've thought about it too, Ashlynn. In the end, if we get the "thanks, but no thanks" response, it won't be the end of the world. Thank goodness we can still self-publish on our own.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot! Got my edits back from Amazon this morning and built the final version. 90% of what they fixed were comma use, formatting, and misuse of words. They also had about 20 easy suggestions to fix, and 2-3 huge "not gonna touch with a 10-foot pole" changes that I ended up fixing bits and pieces of but left intact. I took most of their changes wholesale, though, and I think they were totally worthwhile in what they suggested.
> 
> So, about 10 days and everyone will get their copies from Kindle Scout as soon as the preorder starts. I'm hoping to book is published right on July 1st, or close to that!
> 
> I've been finding other places to get reviews and some promo services to launch with, and I'm hoping things can kick off with a bang! I've emailed about 120 bloggers and reviewers to start generating readership and buzz.
> 
> This is a HUGE milestone and makes the project seem so much more real. I'm extremely excited about getting this started!


Lincoln, that's so exciting! Thanks for letting us live vicariously through you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Some of you folks might be freaking out that we've got FOUR books coming up - all with the same amount of time left.

"What will we do? How can we vote for all of them?"

I recommend just giving each book's excerpt a once-over and then nominating the book that appeals to you best.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Hunted Assassin by Paul B. Kohler
LAST DAY LEFT The Winter Lady by L.B. Clark
1 day left The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
1 day left Control by R.M. Gauthier
1 day left The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
1 day left Swarmed by Simone Pond
9 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
13 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
15 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
15 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
16 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
16 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
17 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
21 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
22 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
22 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
23 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
27 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
28 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
29 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

There's so much helpful info and support on here, just wanted to say thank you for sharing your experiences so generously. My first campaign goes live today. Any feedback (and nominations if you feel so inclined!) would be welcome. Many thanks. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/250V6G6JNODAE


----------



## Melita Joy

Just wondering exactly how Kindle Scout works. I've nominated The Infinity Bloom, The Winter Lady, and Control. As soon as their time is up will they fall off my nomination list, allowing me to nominate the next person on our list? 
By the way, thank you for looking at my book. I received my first campaign statistics today and could see that I had six views from this forum. As a result, I ended up with 3 hours in hot and trending!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Melita Joy said:


> Just wondering exactly how Kindle Scout works. I've nominated The Infinity Bloom, The Winter Lady, and Control. As soon as their time is up will they fall off my nomination list, allowing me to nominate the next person on our list?
> By the way, thank you for looking at my book. I received my first campaign statistics today and could see that I had six views from this forum. As a result, I ended up with 3 hours in hot and trending!


Welcome, Melita! Yes, your nominations will clear as the end dates come for the books you've nominated, but you can also change your mind about your nominations and put other books up there. What matters most for the writer is that you have his or her book nominated on the day that campaign ends. Of course early nominations help to get something seen in the first place, too. I've often used my nominations to boost promising early campaign entries. And during my own campaign I dropped myself a time or two to make room for others' books I wanted to boost (and get free copies of eventually!).

It's a nice little group of comrades you've found here.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Karen Charbonneau said:


> I voted for Rosette, one of the few books I actually read the entire excerpt. Now I'm going through what you did with Marble Creek. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA It was because of your post in the Independent authors blog that I found my way here. See, you do good work.


Thanks so much, Karen, my new best friend!  I'm really glad I could help and encourage, even from the humble seat of a not-winner. I'm winning in my own slow way now. Mark your calendar - Rosette will be just 99 cents from July 2 - 8. If you get on my Readers List at www.rosettebook.com you'll get a reminder. I'm working on the final edits of a prequel short story, "Blizzard," and Rosette's brother Solomon's novel is next. I hope to start drafting in the next couple of weeks.

I know I said in that article that I'd consider Scout again, and I would, but perhaps not for Solomon, because it will be another "slow read" of a historical and literary sort, and I suspect the genre problem is the main reason Rosette was not chosen despite top-of-the-line statistics. My reviews attest that it's a quality book.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Yay! I made it to the top of Steve's list! Today is my last day and I want to thank all of you, not only for your support for my campaign but also for your well-wishes for my wife's stroke. As you can imagine, the last 30 days did not transpire exactly as I'd imagined. But, now this part is just about over. Tomorrow is another day, and now I wait. Hopefully, I'll get news quickly and I can move on. If I get the dreaded rejection, I'm all set to self-publish. I just finished the final edits yesterday, and will publish on June 28th. If I get accepted, well ... After my excitement subsides, I'll figure things out at that point.

As for now, I have filled one vacant slot on my nominations list with The Infinity Bloom. The top three on Steve's list are in my slots! Including my own book! Yeah, I'm voting for myself. I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Norman Prentiss said:


> I seemed to need at least 50 to get hot and trending status.
> 
> Week 3, I didn't make h/t at all, and was in the single digits a couple days while I was in the hospital.


Norman, even though I got H&T with very low numbers on holidays, it seemed to me in December/January that 50 a day is about right on average. Of course some horrific things (and we've seen them!) can get views of incredulity and yet not be nominated . . . There was a season of covers with a Bigfoot or Swamp Monster silhouette on them . . .


----------



## lincolnjcole

Melita Joy said:


> Just wondering exactly how Kindle Scout works. I've nominated The Infinity Bloom, The Winter Lady, and Control. As soon as their time is up will they fall off my nomination list, allowing me to nominate the next person on our list?
> By the way, thank you for looking at my book. I received my first campaign statistics today and could see that I had six views from this forum. As a result, I ended up with 3 hours in hot and trending!


There is a ton of information about the before and after process of Kindle Scout out there. You can check out:

Guide to Scout

to see what it's about, how to run a campaign, and to see compiled guidance from several kindle scout selected authors. I'm also documenting the journey AFTER kindle scout (what I'm allowed to say publicly) and closing in on the actual publication process!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot! Got my edits back from Amazon this morning and built the final version. 90% of what they fixed were comma use, formatting, and misuse of words. They also had about 20 easy suggestions to fix, and 2-3 huge "not gonna touch with a 10-foot pole" changes that I ended up fixing bits and pieces of but left intact. I took most of their changes wholesale, though, and I think they were totally worthwhile in what they suggested.
> 
> So, about 10 days and everyone will get their copies from Kindle Scout as soon as the preorder starts. I'm hoping to book is published right on July 1st, or close to that!
> 
> I've been finding other places to get reviews and some promo services to launch with, and I'm hoping things can kick off with a bang! I've emailed about 120 bloggers and reviewers to start generating readership and buzz.
> 
> This is a HUGE milestone and makes the project seem so much more real. I'm extremely excited about getting this started!


Excellent  Sounds fairly painless--good job! Can't wait to read it


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> Yay! I made it to the top of Steve's list! Today is my last day and I want to thank all of you, not only for your support for my campaign but also for your well-wishes for my wife's stroke. As you can imagine, the last 30 days did not transpire exactly as I'd imagined. But, now this part is just about over. Tomorrow is another day, and now I wait. Hopefully, I'll get news quickly and I can move on. If I get the dreaded rejection, I'm all set to self-publish. I just finished the final edits yesterday, and will publish on June 28th. If I get accepted, well ... After my excitement subsides, I'll figure things out at that point.
> 
> As for now, I have filled one vacant slot on my nominations list with The Infinity Bloom. The top three on Steve's list are in my slots! Including my own book! Yeah, I'm voting for myself. I can't wait to read it!


Congrats on your last day--and I nominated mine as well, though I had a motive... I wanted to go through what they sent out to readers to be sure everything was the way I wanted it (and had sent it!). So far so good, though I had someone in my street team message me about a typo... can't win them all! LOL Here's hoping you don't have to wait too long


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Excellent  Sounds fairly painless--good job! Can't wait to read it


Thanks! Did you do any promo for your launch to go along with what Amazon does? I haven't decided if I want to add some extra promotions or not.


----------



## RMGauthier

Melita Joy said:


> Just wondering exactly how Kindle Scout works. I've nominated The Infinity Bloom, The Winter Lady, and Control. As soon as their time is up will they fall off my nomination list, allowing me to nominate the next person on our list?
> By the way, thank you for looking at my book. I received my first campaign statistics today and could see that I had six views from this forum. As a result, I ended up with 3 hours in hot and trending!


Thanks for the support, it's much appreciated.

You should put a link in your signature to your campaign so it's easier for people on the thread or any thread you're on to find your campaign. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## RMGauthier

Karen Charbonneau said:


> What's a headtalker campaign? Maybe I'll consider it for my campaign - if you don't mind sharing what it entails.


Headtalker is a marketing campaign that gathers supports to your campaign. When the campaign ends it will send out one message across your supporters social media. During the 30 days you could get 3 or 4 campaigns going to give you an extra boost.

Here's a link to Headtalker: https://headtalker.com/
Here's a link to the thread here on Kboards for support: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.75.html

Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! Did you do any promo for your launch to go along with what Amazon does? I haven't decided if I want to add some extra promotions or not.


No, not yet, though it seems to be selling fairly well on preorder. I'm actually sort of sitting back on this one to see what happens...


----------



## RMGauthier

Good luck, Paul & LB, I have both nominated.

I had 53 page views yesterday and no H&T. I'm still convinced that the H&T are tied to nominations, but I guess, we'll never really know. I've had a great run. Gave it all I could and tomorrow it will be out of my hands, which I'm okay with. It's been fun, exciting, scary and an excellent learning process for a new author. I would highly recommend Scout to anyone. The marketing experience gained throughout your campaign is priceless.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Paul Kohler said:


> Yay! I made it to the top of Steve's list! Today is my last day and I want to thank all of you, not only for your support for my campaign but also for your well-wishes for my wife's stroke. As you can imagine, the last 30 days did not transpire exactly as I'd imagined. But, now this part is just about over. Tomorrow is another day, and now I wait. Hopefully, I'll get news quickly and I can move on. If I get the dreaded rejection, I'm all set to self-publish. I just finished the final edits yesterday, and will publish on June 28th. If I get accepted, well ... After my excitement subsides, I'll figure things out at that point.
> 
> As for now, I have filled one vacant slot on my nominations list with The Infinity Bloom. The top three on Steve's list are in my slots! Including my own book! Yeah, I'm voting for myself. I can't wait to read it!


Paul, I had a spot open up and was thrilled to be able to nominate your book today. Good luck!


----------



## Jada Ryker

writerguyKen said:


> Okay what I'm about to write is probably going to make it seem like I do nothing all day but check and see if KS has published more books, and if any of them are mine. Oh wait, that is what I do all day.
> 
> So KS just published The Blessed Event. I'm very aware of the book because it is from my group of 17. For everyone who wants a little more proof that Hot and Trending is not the only factor in the selection process, I'm fairly certain this book was H&T somewhere around 200 hours. It was H&T the last 3 days straight, and had a pretty good showing the first week, and that's about it. On the plus side, well-written and it's got a fun cover and tag.
> 
> Meanwhile Jane (who is a couple days ahead of us) and Jada and I continue to wait. And of course a lot of authors not on KBoards, who must be going mad since they don't have all of you.


Ken, Jane, and I continue in the Limbo Group, dancing and seeing how low we can go while we wait. (Err...I found out exactly how low during the "shameless promotion" phase.) I'm looking for patterns where they probably don't exist. Do the veteran campaigners know if people who have been left in limbo beyond the following Tuesday (from The Chosen Books Announced on Consecutive Tuesdays Pattern) still wind up getting chosen?


----------



## writerguyKen

Jada Ryker said:


> Ken, Jane, and I continue in the Limbo Group, dancing and seeing how low we can go while we wait. (Err...I found out exactly how low during the "shameless promotion" phase.) I'm looking for patterns where they probably don't exist. Do the veteran campaigners know if people who have been left in limbo beyond the following Tuesday (from The Chosen Books Announced on Consecutive Tuesdays Pattern) still wind up getting chosen?


Jada,
As I continue to make excellent use of my time, I have discovered that Wild Whistling Birds? Winds? (I've forgotten the exact title) was selected for publication after 5 days of limbo. Five days later the Seraphim Something or other was selected, which had ended its campaign on the same day as Wild Whistling. Meaning ten days of limbo followed by a contract. And books from same group not always selected on same day.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

writerguyKen said:


> Jada,
> As I continue to make excellent use of my time, I have discovered that Wild Whistling Birds? Winds? (I've forgotten the exact title) was selected for publication after 5 days of limbo. Five days later the Seraphim Something or other was selected, which had ended its campaign on the same day as Wild Whistling. Meaning ten days of limbo followed by a contract. And books from same group not always selected on same day.


Yup, still here in limbo land too. Sorry I've been radio silent. Good luck to everyone whatever phase you're in at this point!! 
Interesting data Ken. With each passing day I'm less optimistic. I know a few books that ended around same day as me have already received a "no", I know of at least one that received a "yes". Really any answer would be better than this purgatory. Feeling your pain Ken and Jada - hang in there!!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jada Ryker said:


> Ken, Jane, and I continue in the Limbo Group, dancing and seeing how low we can go while we wait. (Err...I found out exactly how low during the "shameless promotion" phase.) I'm looking for patterns where they probably don't exist. Do the veteran campaigners know if people who have been left in limbo beyond the following Tuesday (from The Chosen Books Announced on Consecutive Tuesdays Pattern) still wind up getting chosen?


I got my "yes" 8 days after my campaign ended. The email came on Friday, after I got home from dinner.


----------



## kespano

Melita Joy said:


> Just wondering exactly how Kindle Scout works. I've nominated The Infinity Bloom, The Winter Lady, and Control.





Paul Kohler said:


> As for now, I have filled one vacant slot on my nominations list with The Infinity Bloom. The top three on Steve's list are in my slots! Including my own book! Yeah, I'm voting for myself. I can't wait to read it!


Thanks, Melita and Paul!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Caila Jaynes said:


> I've thought about it too, Ashlynn. In the end, if we get the "thanks, but no thanks" response, it won't be the end of the world. Thank goodness we can still self-publish on our own.


That's so true Caila! No matter what we have exposure and some advertising when the book is actually published. As terrifying as this is I'm so glad I did it.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Kimberleycooper said:


> There's so much helpful info and support on here, just wanted to say thank you for sharing your experiences so generously. My first campaign goes live today. Any feedback (and nominations if you feel so inclined!) would be welcome. Many thanks. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/250V6G6JNODAE


Good luck! So far this has been the longest week of my life! Three more to go. I think I might have to start drinking.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Good luck! So far this has been the longest week of my life! Three more to go. I think I might have to start drinking.


The middle two weeks are the worst. If you can survive 22 to go to 8 to go, you'll be golden


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

NADrake said:


> Hi. I thought I posted this question last night, but I don't see it in any of the threads, so I thought I would try again. I recently learned about Kindle Scout, and I would just like to hear about other authors' experiences. All opinions and stories welcome and appreciated. Thank you.


I have a book on now, Marble Creek, https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA . As it is for everyone who has had a book accepted by Kindle Scout, the campaign is high stress. You will not spend time writing another novel. You will be coming up with various ways of promoting your book. Kindle Scout says 15 days from submission of a book to its going public on Kindle Scout, but for some of us it was only 2 days. Remember that it's the first page viewers will read. I removed the character list and prologue (those can go in later) and started with chapter 1, hoping its action will hook the reader to nominate it.


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

NADrake said:


> Hi. I thought I posted this question last night, but I don't see it in any of the threads, so I thought I would try again. I recently learned about Kindle Scout, and I would just like to hear about other authors' experiences. All opinions and stories welcome and appreciated. Thank you.


Do NOT do it. Don't do it. It will crush your soul and turn you into a absolute lunatic.

No, totally kidding. Of course do it. We're in a really interesting time in the publishing world and it never hurts to take a risk in life, even if it doesn't work out. You'll learn something, you'll be supported by friends and acquaintances in a way that surprises you and you'll put something that you created out into the world! None of that is bad, even if you don't "win" a contract.

I'm currently on Day 10 of being "In Review" and I was just thinking, "So they're doing this. They're really going to make me wait another whole weekend to tell me if I'm in or not..." Ah well, I still don't regret it if they say no. Thank God for running (every day), wine & Chinese food (tonight) - or I would be losing my mind over the wait!

I've always believed that there's enough good fortune in the world to go around, it's not finite. I am pulling for everyone on this board - I hope you all achieve your publishing dreams even if it's not via Kindle Scout!

Ken and Jada - keep checking on you guys too, my friends in purgatory. Fingers crossed for all.

Happy Friday and cheers -

Jane


----------



## writerguyKen

OMG, Jane!!!! I'm so happy for you. Congrats. And I get a free book!!
Xo


----------



## Paul Kohler

Congrats, Jane! Woot!


----------



## writerguyKen

Now, thanks to Jane, we know it's possible to wait 11 days, have books selected from days after you,  and still be published. We also know Amazon is capable of making a selection at 8:00 on a Friday night in June!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

writerguyKen said:


> OMG, Jane!!!! I'm so happy for you. Congrats. And I get a free book!!
> Xo


KEN, thank you so, so much!! I think I sent the last message to the message board at the same time I got the email!! Still pulling for you friend!! xo


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Paul Kohler said:


> Congrats, Jane! Woot!


Thank you so much Hunted Assassin!! You have been on my list and I'm hoping for good news for you!!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> There was a season of covers with a Bigfoot or Swamp Monster silhouette on them . . .


Really?! eeek


----------



## Alex Lidell

RMGauthier said:


> Good luck, Paul & LB, I have both nominated.
> 
> I had 53 page views yesterday and no H&T. I'm still convinced that the H&T are tied to nominations, but I guess, we'll never really know. I've had a great run. Gave it all I could and tomorrow it will be out of my hands, which I'm okay with. It's been fun, exciting, scary and an excellent learning process for a new author. I would highly recommend Scout to anyone. The marketing experience gained throughout your campaign is priceless.


I also think its nominations. I've been on H&T with as low as 25 views, and someone chimed in with 15.

I wish i was you with my last day tomorrow. I keep watching the LIST and seeing my novel move up. AHHHH! GOOD GOOD GOOD luck. Hugs.


----------



## Alex Lidell

YAYAYAYAY! JANE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMGauthier

Alex Lidell said:


> I also think its nominations. I've been on H&T with as low as 25 views, and someone chimed in with 15.
> 
> I wish i was you with my last day tomorrow. I keep watching the LIST and seeing my novel move up. AHHHH! GOOD GOOD GOOD luck. Hugs.


I'm glad this part is over tomorrow. Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Meb Bryant

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Do NOT do it. Don't do it. It will crush your soul and turn you into a absolute lunatic.
> 
> No, totally kidding. Of course do it. We're in a really interesting time in the publishing world and it never hurts to take a risk in life, even if it doesn't work out. You'll learn something, you'll be supported by friends and acquaintances in a way that surprises you and you'll put something that you created out into the world! None of that is bad, even if you don't "win" a contract.
> 
> I'm currently on Day 10 of being "In Review" and I was just thinking, "So they're doing this. They're really going to make me wait another whole weekend to tell me if I'm in or not..." Ah well, I still don't regret it if they say no. Thank God for running (every day), wine & Chinese food (tonight) - or I would be losing my mind over the wait!
> 
> I've always believed that there's enough good fortune in the world to go around, it's not finite. I am pulling for everyone on this board - I hope you all achieve your publishing dreams even if it's not via Kindle Scout!
> 
> Ken and Jada - keep checking on you guys too, my friends in purgatory. Fingers crossed for all.
> 
> Happy Friday and cheers -
> 
> Jane


Congratulations, Jane! I get a free book. Yay!


----------



## RMGauthier

Way to go, Jane! I get a free copy too, yeah!!!


----------



## kespano

Congrats, Jane! I'm also on the list for that free copy. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> KEN, thank you so, so much!! I think I sent the last message to the message board at the same time I got the email!! Still pulling for you friend!! xo


Congratulations, Jane! Add me to the list of other folks happy to get a free copy (and wishing similar good luck to the others in limbo).


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Meb Bryant said:


> Congratulations, Jane! I get a free book. Yay!


An million thanks to you Alex, Meb, Catherine, Norman and RM!! And all of you on this board. I can't thank you enough. This journey has been exhausting, and, being on this board, you are the rare few in the world that truly understands this process and what it feels like to go through it. I had just about given up hope. Thank you so, so much. - Jane


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Thanks for the encouragement all. Now I just have to work out why, seeng as it's Day 2, none of my campaign stats show ... (It says never updated, and shows no page views, although the countdown is now 28 to go. Weird.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> An million thanks to you Alex, Meb, Catherine, Norman and RM!! And all of you on this board. I can't thank you enough. This journey has been exhausting, and, being on this board, you are the rare few in the world that truly understands this process and what it feels like to go through it. I had just about given up hope. Thank you so, so much. - Jane


Congratulations, Jane! That's wonderful!


----------



## Melita Joy

Kimberleycooper said:


> Thanks for the encouragement all. Now I just have to work out why, seeng as it's Day 2, none of my campaign stats show ... (It says never updated, and shows no page views, although the countdown is now 28 to go. Weird.


Hi Kimberley. Are you by any chance in Australia? I found the exact same thing happened to me - timezone issues probably. For me the stats appear at around 7 pm Sydney time. My counter went to 28 days hours before I got any results.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Hi Melita, I'm in the UK, but it's encouraging to hear that other people's stats didn't update straight away. I won't start panicking yet then!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Karen Charbonneau said:


> I have a book on now, Marble Creek, https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA . As it is for everyone who has had a book accepted by Kindle Scout, the campaign is high stress. You will not spend time writing another novel. You will be coming up with various ways of promoting your book. Kindle Scout says 15 days from submission of a book to its going public on Kindle Scout, but for some of us it was only 2 days. Remember that it's the first page viewers will read. I removed the character list and prologue (those can go in later) and started with chapter 1, hoping its action will hook the reader to nominate it.


It hooked me, Karen! Great work!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

PattiLarsen said:


> Congrats on your last day--and I nominated mine as well, though I had a motive... I wanted to go through what they sent out to readers to be sure everything was the way I wanted it (and had sent it!). So far so good, though I had someone in my street team message me about a typo... can't win them all! LOL Here's hoping you don't have to wait too long


Oh, Patti, I think we'd be crazy not to nominate ourselves!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Hi all, this might be useful to people who aren't in the US - apparently the stats are uploaded 7am Eastern Standard Time. For me that  meant that at just after 11am Saturday, my first day's day's stats are up and running!


----------



## PattiLarsen

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> KEN, thank you so, so much!! I think I sent the last message to the message board at the same time I got the email!! Still pulling for you friend!! xo


WHOOO! Congratulations  The wait was long but YAY! Great job!


----------



## Paul Kohler

My book is officially in review. Here are my stats: I had 924 total page views, with 60% external/40% internal, and 139 hours H&T. Most of that came with the last 4 days solid H&T. Honestly, I was hoping for more, but life got in the way of my promoting efforts, so I'll take it! Now, I only ask for a bit of quickness on Kindle Scout's part. Although this has been an experience, I'm ready to move on. Again, thanks for everyone's votes and support along the way. I am off to fill two slots this a.m. The top two books on Steve's list get the nominations.


----------



## Scott Reeves

RMGauthier said:


> I had 53 page views yesterday and no H&T. I'm still convinced that the H&T are tied to nominations, but I guess, we'll never really know.


https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3PLXAIW89C9W5

How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? 
Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.


----------



## Meb Bryant

My last day on Kindle Scout.


----------



## Chuck57

Scott Reeves said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3PLXAIW89C9W5
> 
> How does a book become "Hot & Trending"?
> 
> There is this answer on the Kindle Scout FAQ's:
> 
> "Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly."


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whoops - I nearly forgot to update the list this morning. I was out early to the Farmer's Market and then to the seed store. More gardening ahead today.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
LAST DAY LEFT Control by R.M. Gauthier
LAST DAY LEFT The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
LAST DAY LEFT Swarmed by Simone Pond
8 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
12 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
14 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
14 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
15 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
15 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
16 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
20 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
21 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
21 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
22 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
26 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
27 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
28 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Thank you Steve!  There is something satisfying in watching TIDES move up through the list.  Makes this a team thing instead of a lonely fear trek!  Do authors find out before the nominations whether a book was selected or is it all at the same time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

PattiLarsen said:


> WHOOO! Congratulations  The wait was long but YAY! Great job!


Aww, thank you so much Patti! I'm still in shock. And wow, they don't waste time sending out the letter informing people!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Scott Reeves said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3PLXAIW89C9W5
> 
> How does a book become "Hot & Trending"?
> Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.


I hadn't realized that "saves" helped people, too! Heading off right now to save the other books on Steve's list....


----------



## klagodzki

Steve Vernon said:


> Whoops - I nearly forgot to update the list this morning. I was out early to the Farmer's Market and then to the seed store. More gardening ahead today.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT The Infinity Bloom by Katherine Espano
> LAST DAY LEFT Control by R.M. Gauthier
> LAST DAY LEFT The Price of Normal by Meb Bryant
> LAST DAY LEFT Swarmed by Simone Pond
> 8 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 12 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 14 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 14 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 15 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 15 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 16 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 20 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 21 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 21 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 22 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 26 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 27 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 28 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I have Katherine, RM and Meb.

I received a survey from the Scout requesting my feedback. Even though my book wasn't chosen, I made sure to let them know that the program is a valuable opportunity for the right books. My finished novel and my current WIP aren't likely to offer a good fit, but I may consider it again when I finish my planned YA fantasy.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Norman Prentiss said:


> I hadn't realized that "saves" helped people, too! Heading off right now to save the other books on Steve's list....


Ha! I didn't realize that either about saves! Off to do the same as Norman...


----------



## PattiLarsen

Alex Lidell said:


> Thank you Steve! There is something satisfying in watching TIDES move up through the list. Makes this a team thing instead of a lonely fear trek! Do authors find out before the nominations whether a book was selected or is it all at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I came home to an email and to the blue bar, so I think it's pretty much simultaneous


----------



## PattiLarsen

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Aww, thank you so much Patti! I'm still in shock. And wow, they don't waste time sending out the letter informing people!


Can't wait for my copy


----------



## RMGauthier

I have Katherine, RM and Meb.

I received a survey from the Scout requesting my feedback. Even though my book wasn't chosen, I made sure to let them know that the program is a valuable opportunity for the right books. My finished novel and my current WIP aren't likely to offer a good fit, but I may consider it again when I finish my planned YA fantasy.
[/quote]

Thank you for the support.

I would enter another novel too! It was a great experience whether I get a contract or not. I learned so much from the last 30 days and had the pleasure of chatting with so many people, especially on Kboards that I never felt I was in this alone. I am getting 5 free novels so far and plan to have more as time goes on. The first novel I've received is 'Eve', by Patti Larson, which I probably would have missed out on had it not been for these boards & KS.

Overall, best thing I've done as a new author and would highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Meb Bryant said:


> My last day on Kindle Scout.


Good luck young lady and remember to breathe


----------



## Lexi Revellian

klagodzki said:


> I have Katherine, RM and Meb.
> 
> I received a survey from the Scout requesting my feedback. Even though my book wasn't chosen, I made sure to let them know that the program is a valuable opportunity for the right books. My finished novel and my current WIP aren't likely to offer a good fit, but I may consider it again when I finish my planned YA fantasy.


I hope to see you on our Kindle Scout Winners Facebook page before too long, Karol. Steve did it on his second go - you can too. It's worth it. TR1 is doing so much better than it would had I self-published.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated the following:

The Infinity Bloom, Katherine Espano 
Control, Renee Gauthier 
The Price of Normal, Meb Bryant

And because there are four novels on their last day, I logged into my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Swarmed, Simone Pond

Now all I have to do is tell my wife she's nominating Kindle Scout books when needed.  I'm sure she won't mind.  

Mark


----------



## Meb Bryant

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Good luck young lady and remember to breathe


Lloyd, I've been gulping air for 30 days...I look like a fish on hot sand. I'm grateful to you for directing me to this thread and the HeadTalker campaign.

Thank you, KBers, for voting for my book and being so nice to me during this time. I have not had much H&T and can read the tea leaves. Regardless, this campaign has been an educational experience, one that I will be forever grateful.

I'll report in with my stats later this week.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday morning and I'm still blinking the sleep dust out of my eyes.

Let's get to the list, shall we? Some big shake-ups this morning as four books fall into the limbo of waiting for the gods of Kindle Scout to decide.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

7 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
11 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
13 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
13 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
14 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
14 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
15 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
19 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
20 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
20 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
21 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
25 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
26 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
27 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Thanks, Steve. I've refilled my nomination slots with the top 3 contenders. Good luck everyone.


----------



## writerguyKen

Paul Kohler said:


> Thanks, Steve. I've refilled my nomination slots with the top 3 contenders. Good luck everyone.


Ditto!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

writerguyKen said:


> Ditto!


I really appreciate being on your list. Although Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA has a few weeks left, it doesn't seem enough time as I rack my brain for ways to promote my submission. I've appreciated those nominations by way of this board. Warms my heart.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Meb Bryant said:


> Thank you, KBers, for voting for my book and being so nice to me during this time. I have not had much H&T and can read the tea leaves. Regardless, this campaign has been an educational experience, one that I will be forever grateful.
> 
> I'll report in with my stats later this week.


I for one want my free copy of Normal, so hurry up and win already, Meb!


----------



## RMGauthier

My campaign is in review. In the waiting game now! 

I just wanted to thank all of you here for the continued support. It's been a pleasure to come here and not feel so alone in this Kindle Scout game. You all have been wonderful and full of information that has made this experience excellent.

I'll continue to be around here because I want the free books damn it!  LOL

Good luck to everyone, best wishes.


----------



## Alex Lidell

RMGauthier said:


> My campaign is in review. In the waiting game now!
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you here for the continued support. It's been a pleasure to come here and not feel so alone in this Kindle Scout game. You all have been wonderful and full of information that has made this experience excellent.
> 
> I'll continue to be around here because I want the free books damn it! LOL
> 
> Good luck to everyone, best wishes.


SO glad to have met you, RM. And I'm on the Kboards thank to you. Keeping my fingers crossed for CONTROL. It was wonderfully creepy and i hope it makes it to my mail box soon. I SO don't envy you the waiting game thought. I'm thinking outsourceing the checking on my email once TIDES goes into review!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

PattiLarsen said:


> Can't wait for my copy


Thank you again Patti! So looking forward to Eve too!!


----------



## WestofCassy

I took the Kindle Scout leap last night. My campaign went live last night at 10 pm!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/50S1EISHWPNO


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Keeping my fingers crossed, RM. loved the excerpt from Control, it got my nomination!


----------



## PattiLarsen

RMGauthier said:


> My campaign is in review. In the waiting game now!
> 
> I just wanted to thank all of you here for the continued support. It's been a pleasure to come here and not feel so alone in this Kindle Scout game. You all have been wonderful and full of information that has made this experience excellent.
> 
> I'll continue to be around here because I want the free books damn it! LOL
> 
> Good luck to everyone, best wishes.


YAY! Good luck and I hope they don't leave you waiting too long


----------



## RMGauthier

Kimberleycooper said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed, RM. loved the excerpt from Control, it got my nomination!


Thank you, much appreciated. I've got your novel saved it looks great.


PattiLarsen said:


> YAY! Good luck and I hope they don't leave you waiting too long


Thanks Patti, I hope I'm not waiting too long either. I've read 25% of Eve so far, very engrossing, love the characters and world you've created. I can see why they picked you. Well done. So far.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday morning and I'm still blinking the sleep dust out of my eyes.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we? Some big shake-ups this morning as four books fall into the limbo of waiting for the gods of Kindle Scout to decide.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 7 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 11 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 13 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 13 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 14 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 14 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 15 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 19 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 20 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 20 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 21 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 25 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 26 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 27 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Wow, I guess this means I'm at the top of Steve's list for a whole week. Happy dance!

Hopefully some will have free nomination spots between now and then to fill.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

WestofCassy said:


> I took the Kindle Scout leap last night. My campaign went live last night at 10 pm!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/50S1EISHWPNO


Congrats to Cassy for taking the leap! Get ready for a wild ride. LOL

P.S. Your excerpt looks so interesting! My nominations are full at the moment, but I saved your book to vote for later.


----------



## John Friar

Brand new to board and just submitted my first novel:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3ILR0LR66RXGO

Much appreciation for any nominations.


----------



## WestofCassy

Caila Jaynes said:


> Congrats to Cassy for taking the leap! Get ready for a wild ride. LOL
> 
> P.S. Your excerpt looks so interesting! My nominations are full at the moment, but I saved your book to vote for later.


Thanks! There's plenty of time to Nom it. I just started after all. I've been following this thread for a while, so I'm trying not to put much into the fact that it has been in hot and trending since it launched, and of the seven books that launched last night, it's one of three to do so. Overall I am thrilled to have launched my book. Regardless of what happens, I see this as a win/win.


----------



## Melita Joy

The other night I filled out a survey for the Velocity program (points for flights). I wrote the following in the comment section: I have a book available to be voted on called Gisella. It is on Kindle Scout. As I took the time to fill this in, it would be lovely of you to return the favour. Cheeky, I know!

What has become of me? I have no shame. Nominations, nominations, nomination. This feels like it may be the longest 4 weeks of my life.


----------



## akanderson

WestofCassy said:


> Thanks! There's plenty of time to Nom it. I just started after all. I've been following this thread for a while, so I'm trying not to put much into the fact that it has been in hot and trending since it launched, and of the seven books that launched last night, it's one of three to do so. Overall I am thrilled to have launched my book. Regardless of what happens, I see this as a win/win.


haha, i felt exactly the same after my launch! like 98% anxious and 2% delighted. it's definitely nerve wracking. good luck, though! i noticed your book earlier and will for sure be nominating it when i have a free spot.

xoxo


----------



## RMGauthier

Melita Joy said:


> The other night I filled out a survey for the Velocity program (points for flights). I wrote the following in the comment section: I have a book available to be voted on called Gisella. It is on Kindle Scout. As I took the time to fill this in, it would be lovely of you to return the favour. Cheeky, I know!
> 
> What has become of me? I have no shame. Nominations, nominations, nomination. This feels like it may be the longest 4 weeks of my life.


It feels different to shamelessly plug your Kindle Scout nomination, but not your books for sale, doesn't it? It seemed less intrusive to ask someone to simply nominate your novel rather than buy it.

Then again, perhaps after this experience I'll have no problem begging people to buy my books... LOL


----------



## WestofCassy

akanderson said:


> haha, i felt exactly the same after my launch! like 98% anxious and 2% delighted. it's definitely nerve wracking. good luck, though! i noticed your book earlier and will for sure be nominating it when i have a free spot.
> 
> xoxo


Thanks! I wish I could do more than three books. There are so many deserving titles on there.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Thanks Patti, I hope I'm not waiting too long either. I've read 25% of Eve so far, very engrossing, love the characters and world you've created. I can see why they picked you. Well done. So far.
[/quote] I'm so glad to hear you're enjoying it <3


----------



## Melita Joy

RMGauthier said:


> It feels different to shamelessly plug your Kindle Scout nomination, but not your books for sale, doesn't it? It seemed less intrusive to ask someone to simply nominate your novel rather than buy it.
> 
> Then again, perhaps after this experience I'll have no problem begging people to buy my books... LOL


I feel like I've learnt a great deal already. For one thing, I appreciate my marketing team at work a lot more these days!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Monday - and I've got a day shift coming up.

Welcome to you new folks. Glad to have you here on kboards.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
10 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
12 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
12 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
13 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
13 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
14 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
18 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
19 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
19 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
20 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
24 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
25 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
26 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
28 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
28 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Alex Lidell

RMGauthier said:


> It feels different to shamelessly plug your Kindle Scout nomination, but not your books for sale, doesn't it? It seemed less intrusive to ask someone to simply nominate your novel rather than buy it.
> 
> Then again, perhaps after this experience I'll have no problem begging people to buy my books... LOL


It's easier on this because we have something to offer - hey u may get a free book type things....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

My book trailer is ready for Raven's Peak! 






I'm planning to release it publicly as soon as I get my preorder page, but thought I would show you all early!


----------



## lincolnjcole

lincolnjcole said:


> My book trailer is ready for Raven's Peak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to release it publicly as soon as I get my preorder page, but thought I would show you all early!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Welcome to you new folks and good luck to you. 
Loaded up with the top three on the list.


----------



## WestofCassy

I'm excited to be here! I got my first days stats this morning at 5am. They're illuminating, to say the least. It will be interesting to see how today goes since the majority of my friends and family have now voted. I've received a ton of positive feedback on the cover and blurb, which is great. Let's hope Amazon likes the manuscript as well.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Some one riddle me this: ran the headtalker yesterday. It told me 125 unique clicks. My page views for yesterday were under 75.  And half my page views are internal to KindleScout.  So... Who's lying? :$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> Some one riddle me this: ran the headtalker yesterday. It told me 125 unique clicks. My page views for yesterday were under 75. And half my page views are internal to KindleScout. So... Who's lying? :$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one. It depends on how amazon chooses to report clicks. For example, there is bounce rate, which means someone clicks a link and immediately hits the bounce button. Amazon might only track clicks that matter not accidental clicks.

Where things like this turn into an issue is if you use an advertising service and they show ads inside video games on phones. People click a LOT on accident and immediately close the ad, but that is STILL a click and costs money, but you didn't really get any traffic to your website or product location. For inexperienced advertisers, this can cost a FORTUNE but generate no uptick in business or actual sales.

You might have had 125 unique clicks that headtalker tracked, but only 30 of those actually stayed on the page and didn't immediately hit the back button or close the browser. Amazon filters down from the actual number of clicks (even unique clicks) to the actual number that matter (i.e. people who interacted with the page and didn't immediately 'bounce').


----------



## Alex Lidell

Lincoln - OMG that is INVALUABE info. I didn't realize about the bounce rate thing and the pay per click.  You know, kindle scout may be a good way of evaluating various services for marketing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> Lincoln - OMG that is INVALUABE info. I didn't realize about the bounce rate thing and the pay per click. You know, kindle scout may be a good way of evaluating various services for marketing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely could be because the numbers of clicks to Amazon's sites never equal the number amazon receives. For example, headtalker got you a lot of clicks, but not all were worthwhile clicks, but that doesn't make the service useless. One thing for sure is, Amazon DOES have the total number of clicks, so they can further aggregate and compare data to see what percent of your actual traffic was worthwhile traffic.

Which means...don't click your own link 100 times a day in the hopes of building up 'page views', because if you get 50 real clicks that day, then Amazon sees only 1 in 3 clicks being 'real' clicks, and the other 2/3 being 'fake' clicks. They might ignore those fake clicks, BUT at that point you're hoping for their goodwill in disregarding faked traffic.

Of course, if you have a botnet system that routes various IPS and can hold traffic for x time to simulate real clicks, you could generate 2 million 'real' clicks a day and completely mess Amazon up. The thing about systems like this: it's easy to catch inexperienced people trying to game the system and impossible to catch real hackers manipulating them. The new era of internet existence has begun!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Alex Lidell said:


> I for one want my free copy of Normal, so hurry up and win already, Meb!


From Alex's post to God's ear, or the Kindle Scout powers that be, or both!

I'm grateful to the folks who specifically mentioned me: Alex, Karol, Lloyd, Mark and RM (alphabetical order). The sweet private emails I received touched my heart. My stats leave much to be desired, and don't reflect the energy and money spent. I made jokes about wearing a brown bag on my head (with green sequins), but I'm proud of my KS journey. I've made friends in several venues and renewed my interest in KB.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

akanderson said:


> haha, i felt exactly the same after my launch! like 98% anxious and 2% delighted. it's definitely nerve wracking. good luck, though! i noticed your book earlier and will for sure be nominating it when i have a free spot.
> 
> xoxo


You're campaign looks great and you seem to be doing well. Good luck you you...and to me LOL.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Meb Bryant said:


> From Alex's post to God's ear, or the Kindle Scout powers that be, or both!
> 
> I'm grateful to the folks who specifically mentioned me: Alex, Karol, Lloyd, Mark and RM (alphabetical order). The sweet private emails I received touched my heart. My stats leave much to be desired, and don't reflect the energy and money spent. I made jokes about wearing a brown bag on my head (with green sequins), but I'm proud of my KS journey. I've made friends in several venues and renewed my interest in KB.


I can't wait to hear that you've been selected. Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Guest

WestofCassy said:


> I took the Kindle Scout leap last night. My campaign went live last night at 10 pm!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/50S1EISHWPNO


Great cover!


----------



## Meb Bryant

The stats for THE PRICE OF NORMAL:

68 hours in Hot & Trending
1,227 total campaign page views
56% traffic from Kindle Scout
44% traffic from external links


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex Lidell said:


> Lincoln - OMG that is INVALUABE info. I didn't realize about the bounce rate thing and the pay per click. You know, kindle scout may be a good way of evaluating various services for marketing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your book looks, and sounds amazing Alex. You've got my nom! I also noticed you've been in H&T for a while. Something you're doing is working.

My Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/50S1EISHWPNO


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> Your book looks, and sounds amazing Alex. You've got my nom! I also noticed you've been in H&T for a while. Something you're doing is working.
> 
> My Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/50S1EISHWPNO


Aww thank you West!!!!!! Can't wait to check yours out as well. This whole thing is so damn wierd isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

BJ Bourg said:


> Great cover!


Good luck. Do a little something everyday so you won't stress out, thinking you've wasted a day of marketing.


----------



## writerguyKen

Meb Bryant said:


> The stats for THE PRICE OF NORMAL:
> 
> 68 hours in Hot & Trending
> 1,227 total campaign page views
> 56% traffic from Kindle Scout
> 44% traffic from external links


Meb,
Who knows what any of this really means, but your stats seem really good to me. That's a lot of page views compared to the numbers of H&T. AND that 56% is just people happening upon it and wanting to check it out. I think you have a strong shot. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Karen Charbonneau said:


> Good luck. Do a little something everyday so you won't stress out, thinking you've wasted a day of marketing.


Thanks for the luck! We all need a little of that!

As for the stress...I don't, lol. I approach my Kindle Scout submission with the same attitude as all previous submissions to publishers or agents--they either accept it or they don't. If they do, great! If they don't, no biggie. I roll with the punches and see every ending as a new beginning.

I would tell everyone to calm down and stop worrying, but my wife tells me that doesn't help at all. Thus, I'll simply say best of luck to everyone in the running!


----------



## WestofCassy

BJ Bourg said:


> Thanks for the luck! We all need a little of that!
> 
> ...I approach my Kindle Scout submission with the same attitude as all previous submissions to publishers or agents--they either accept it or they don't. If they do, great! If they don't, no biggie...


I see KS as a win/win. People will learn about my book long before its release. If gain five people from this, it's five people I didn't have previously. One of the nice things to come from this is I've gotten a lot of compliments on my cover. The amazing artist at www.vividcovers.com worked with me and designed a cover that I'm in love with. Now my fear is that my manuscript won't be as good as the cover!


----------



## Meb Bryant

writerguyKen said:


> Meb,
> Who knows what any of this really means, but your stats seem really good to me. That's a lot of page views compared to the numbers of H&T. AND that 56% is just people happening upon it and wanting to check it out. I think you have a strong shot. Good luck!


Thank you, Ken, for the encouragement. I'm bracing myself for rejection. If/when that happens, I'll indie pub the e-book and go through Createspace for the print like I've done in the past.

For you number guys, according to my stat reports:
Five days in, I was 52 hours H&T. 
Nineteen days in, I was still 52 hours H&T, 567 total pages 355 from external (63%) and 212 from KS (212).
Twenty-one days in, I was still 52 hours H&T, 654 total pages, 57% external, 43% KS.
Twenty-five days in, still at 52 hours H&T, 824 total pages, 53 external, 47% KS.
Twenty-seven days in, 52 hours H&T, 943 total pages, 50%/50%.
Twenty-nine days in, 52 hours H&T, 1138 total pages, 45% external, 55% KS.
Ending: 68 hours H&T, 1227 total pages, 44% external, 56% KS.

Lincoln,
Does this help your stat project?


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> You're campaign looks great and you seem to be doing well. Good luck you you...and to me LOL.


I've been meaning to tell you how much I like your cover. I find maneuvering around this chat room daunting. Just need more practice, I guess. I may change my cover before final publication. I wanted it to look as though from a 1917 dust jacket, but with some action to it. Now, I think it just looks old-fashioned and drab. But the story is great! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Karen Charbonneau said:


> I've been meaning to tell you how much I like your cover. I find maneuvering around this chat room daunting. Just need more practice, I guess. I may change my cover before final publication. I wanted it to look as though from a 1917 dust jacket, but with some action to it. Now, I think it just looks old-fashioned and drab. But the story is great! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


 But, look! I finally managed to get my other book covers on! I'm learning!


----------



## writerguyKen

Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Ken, I'm so sorry (((((


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

WestofCassy said:


> I see KS as a win/win. People will learn about my book long before its release. If gain five people from this, it's five people I didn't have previously. One of the nice things to come from this is I've gotten a lot of compliments on my cover. The amazing artist at www.vividcovers.com worked with me and designed a cover that I'm in love with. Now my fear is that my manuscript won't be as good as the cover!


I feel the same way. This is the first book I'm self publishing that's not a re-release. I'm so nervous about doing this. I really want to experiment with marking and such. If KS doesn't take me at least they'll email everyone when the book is for sale.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Melita Joy said:


> The other night I filled out a survey for the Velocity program (points for flights). I wrote the following in the comment section: I have a book available to be voted on called Gisella. It is on Kindle Scout. As I took the time to fill this in, it would be lovely of you to return the favour. Cheeky, I know!
> 
> What has become of me? I have no shame. Nominations, nominations, nomination. This feels like it may be the longest 4 weeks of my life.


How is your book doing? Which one is yours?


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

RMGauthier said:


> It feels different to shamelessly plug your Kindle Scout nomination, but not your books for sale, doesn't it? It seemed less intrusive to ask someone to simply nominate your novel rather than buy it.
> 
> Then again, perhaps after this experience I'll have no problem begging people to buy my books... LOL


I agree with you. This is actually a good way to build up interest too. If Kindle Press declines Amazon will email everyone. I'm so nervous. I've been staying on the HT list, but that seems like it's no guarantee Kindle Press will consider it. I wish I had a crystal ball so that I can stop checking the list every five minutes.


----------



## WestofCassy

@Alex Lidell,

Hey Alex, would you mind sharing what (if any) marketing you're doing? I can't help but notice you've been in H&T pretty consistently.

Kindle Scout Campaign: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns
Cover Design by: www.vividcovers.com


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


I'm so sorry - but I just read an article, the gist of which was that it's actually better not to be picked, because you will make more profit on Kindle when you publish and all those nominations are your base to whom to sell your book. And as I'm realizing, I'm learning a lot about promotion I never knew, which I will use for my books already published. And so will you. So, good luck with your launch.


----------



## WestofCassy

Karen Charbonneau said:


> I'm so sorry - but I just read an article, the gist of which was that it's actually better not to be picked, because you will make more profit on Kindle when you publish and all those nominations are your base to whom to sell your book.


I don't think any amount of advertising you do could sell your book as well as Amazon. But you are correct, it is a win/win. You get a base to purchase, and you get some exposure. It's hard to know how well the people who are picked up are doing since they can't exactly talk about the details of the money they're making. Over on Passivevoice a few have said they're making substantial incomes. To be honest, I will be happy either way.


----------



## kespano

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


I'm sorry to hear your book wasn't a good fit, Ken. The fact that they kept it under consideration so long probably means they read it and it was one of the finalists. Good luck with your launch!


----------



## RMGauthier

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Sorry to hear this news, Ken. I was just looking at your book in my nominated ones thinking they really had you hanging on. 10 days, wow.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Aww Ken, that stinks! I'm sorry. At least they'll email all the interested parties when you publish. If you don't mind sharing how many total page views did you end up with?


----------



## Guest

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Sorry to hear that, Guy.


----------



## RMGauthier

For those interested, and certainly for Lincoln's website. Here's the final tally for Control:

2564 Page views
235 H&T
73% external
27% Kindle Scout

No idea if the external being higher is a good think or not. I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## Chuck57

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Ken, I was rooting for you and I'm very sorry to hear.


----------



## Paul Kohler

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Bummer, Ken. I thought you were surely in. You'll knock 'em dead when you self-publish! Good luck!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Oh Ken, I'm so so sorry to hear.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday morning.

Ken, I'm sorry you didn't make it. Don't lose hope. My first Kindle Scout campaign bombed out - but I learned a heck of a lot from it. As a matter of fact I'm still learning. Get your book out there self-published. Kindle only, or play it wide - whichever you want. Get busy on writing your next book. Run the next book through Kindle Scout or don't - whichever you want. That's the cool thing about being an indie publisher. No freaking bosses. Good luck and hang in there, brother.

Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
9 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
11 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
11 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
12 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
12 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
13 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
17 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
18 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
18 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
19 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
23 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
24 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
25 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
27 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
27 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

You got this, Ken--can't wait to buy George Bailey when it comes out--I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Oh no! Another decline from KS. So sorry, Meb.


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Sorry to hear it. Good luck with the self-publishing and I will definitely buy a copy.

The only huge advantage to KS compared to indie is that, as part of them giving away the 1k-3k free books to people who nominated, they also populate 'also bought' lists on Amazon and send out a targeted email blast to people who like and have bought books similar to yours.

If you ask anyone who sells a lot of books on amazon, reviews and also boughts are the two biggest factors in selling a book early and well. Amazon gives you an advantage in this, but you give up 20% of your forever profits to gain this early start. For a savvy indie publisher, it's probably worthwhile not being picked by KS and pushing your launch really hard to populate the lists on your own. All of those nominations could turn into sales, and you could end up making way more money long term.

But, for middle-range authors and people who don't have a lot of time/money/following to dedicate to a launch, KS could prove invaluable to building a powerful springboard. I've released five other books and didn't really understand how important the 'launch' was for long term sales, and all five are stagnating. I'm hoping to use the KS benefits and some outreach of my own to hit the ground running and really push this book past anything I've done before.

Plus, having that Kindle Press tag is an automatic boost in credibility and turns us into hybrid publishers, not just indie. I've looked up about 200 bloggers in the last few weeks to send my book to, and a HUGE number of them won't take 'indie' authors, but Kindle Press? Send it along! No way on earth are my 'indie' books not as good as my KS book, but they feel that way no matter what.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Sorry to Ken & Meb that you were not selected this time. 

We presently have the torches and pitch forks out and are ready to march...


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Sorry to Ken & Meb that you were not selected this time.
> 
> We presently have the torches and pitch forks out and are ready to march...


This morning they denied a LOT of books. it's their Tuesday batch...


----------



## writerguyKen

Thanks for all the good wishes. I really appreciate them. I'm feeling amazingly zen about all this. Which is a nice contrast to the last 43 days of feeling amazingly un-zen! I will reach out for self publishing advice. And fortunately, for my third novel, I have returned to having a gay protagonist so likely I will be able to return to my former publisher, Bold Strokes Books. 

As for straight George, I'm thinking early/mid October makes sense to get his Christmas story out into the world.

Thanks again, I'm glad I found you all.


----------



## klagodzki

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Ken, I am sorry to hear that. Best of luck with whatever you decide to do next!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

writerguyKen said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. I really appreciate them. I'm feeling amazingly zen about all this. Which is a nice contrast to the last 43 days of feeling amazingly un-zen! I will reach out for self publishing advice. And fortunately, for my third novel, I have returned to having a gay protagonist so likely I will be able to return to my former publisher, Bold Strokes Books.
> 
> As for straight George, I'm thinking early/mid October makes sense to get his Christmas story out into the world.
> 
> Thanks again, I'm glad I found you all.


Sorry about your news, Ken, but glad you're taking it in stride. I was rooting for you and Meb, and look forward to your books when they come out (and also heading to Amazon now to learn more about your books with a gay protagonist).


----------



## Meb Bryant

Paul Kohler said:


> Oh no! Another decline from KS. So sorry, Meb.


Thank you, Paul, for the sympathy, licking my wounds. I'm surprised you knew before I announced my rejection.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Sorry to Ken & Meb that you were not selected this time.
> 
> We presently have the torches and pitch forks out and are ready to march...


Thanks, Lloyd, but I don't want to incite any violence from you nice people. I wasn't surprised to get the dreaded rejection email but it stings all the same. I was running with some really good entries, darn it. I'll stop in on this thread and check up on you guys.

In the meantime, I'll get THE PRICE OF NORMAL up and running and wish I had Lincoln's publishing savvy.


----------



## WestofCassy

I'm feeling rather encouraged (not that I might win) but that people like my cover, line, and blurb. Day 3 and I've been in H&T pretty much the whole time. I know it's still a long way to go, but that's encouraging. I'm sorry for everyone who didn't get selected, but don't forget, free advertising for your book!


----------



## kespano

Meb Bryant said:


> Thanks, Lloyd, but I don't want to incite any violence from you nice people. I wasn't surprised to get the dreaded rejection email but it stings all the same. I was running with some really good entries, darn it. I'll stop in on this thread and check up on you guys.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll get THE PRICE OF NORMAL up and running and wish I had Lincoln's publishing savvy.


I was sorry to hear yours wasn't selected, and I wish you much luck with your launch! There are so many great resources for publishing on our own and people who will help out. You'll do great.


----------



## kespano

Congrats, Jada!!!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Woot for Jada! Congrats!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Thank you for the congrats! I submitted to KS on impulse after a rejection by Harlequin. To be fair, Harlequin wanted sexy billionaires and powerful ranchers. The only billionaires I've personally met were jerks, but that number is tiny. And I grew up around farmers, who don't necessarily fit the Harlequin view. 

Anyway, here are my stats. I didn't think I was superstitious, but I didn't want to share my stats until the end. 

Views: 5,709
H&T: 699 hours
Internal: 25% External 75%

I'll write a blog post soon on what I did, but here's a quick summary: a FB boost (I checked the demographics and narrowed the audience to women cat lovers who like cozy mysteries aged 18 yp 35 in this case), GenrePulse ad (James Frazier was willing to step into the unknown with a KS ad), distributed flyers with smart phone scanner thingy to route straight to my campaign around my home town, Kboards banner ad (also an experiment), my Amazon and GoodReads author pages, personal messages to everyone in my email contacts (everyone except those long-ago exes, I had to draw the line somewhere), etc. I also took my FB friends list, divided by 4, and sent a personal message to one quarter of the list each week to keep momentum through the campaign.  It was through those messages that Paul Kohler and JL Professor sent me to this group. I also posted in some of my FB groups, but not sure how effective that was. Probably more therapeutic than effective.

I read Steve's 30 Days of Scout blog posts. Steve suggested posting in groups outside of writing, but I don't belong to any that aren't book related (how pathetic is that  ) I studied Lincoln's Kindle Scout Guide and his stats. I also read Cindy's blog posts about KS.

What I didn't do: 

Headtalker: I only knew what I learned in this group after my campaign started. My head would have exploded if I'd added one more thing to it.
Twitter: I just haven't been active on it. Some friends kindly tweeted and retweeted out of the goodness of their hearts.
Instagram: I tried to do an ad through FB, but couldn't get the freaking pixies, I mean pixels, right.
LinkedIn: I don't have an account for my author persona and see above, imminent head explosion, so skipped it.

I hope this helps those of you with active campaigns.

Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jada Ryker said:


> Views: 5,709
> H&T: 699 hours
> Internal: 25% External 75%


Those are awesome stats and congratulations! I added you to the spreadsheet so hopefully it'll help someone else down the line!

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

YAY Jada!!!

So sorry to hear that Kindle Scout didn't work out for you, Meb.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you for the congrats! I submitted to KS on impulse after a rejection by Harlequin. To be fair, Harlequin wanted sexy billionaires and powerful ranchers. The only billionaires I've personally met were jerks, but that number is tiny. And I grew up around farmers, who don't necessarily fit the Harlequin view.
> 
> Anyway, here are my stats. I didn't think I was superstitious, but I didn't want to share my stats until the end.
> 
> Views: 5,709
> H&T: 699 hours
> Internal: 25% External 75%


Congrats on the great campaign stats, and the positive outcome (for me, too, since I nominated and will get my copy--looking forward to it!).


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

Steve Vernon said:


> YAY Jada!!!
> 
> So sorry to hear that Kindle Scout didn't work out for you, Meb.


Yes huge congratulations Jada!

And so sorry to hear Meb .

Wishing you both best of luck in your publishing journeys!!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Norman Prentiss said:


> Congrats on the great campaign stats, and the positive outcome (for me, too, since I nominated and will get my copy--looking forward to it!).





Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you for the congrats! I submitted to KS on impulse after a rejection by Harlequin. To be fair, Harlequin wanted sexy billionaires and powerful ranchers. The only billionaires I've personally met were jerks, but that number is tiny. And I grew up around farmers, who don't necessarily fit the Harlequin view.
> 
> Anyway, here are my stats. I didn't think I was superstitious, but I didn't want to share my stats until the end.
> 
> Views: 5,709
> H&T: 699 hours
> Internal: 25% External 75%
> 
> I'll write a blog post soon on what I did, but here's a quick summary: a FB boost (I checked the demographics and narrowed the audience to women cat lovers who like cozy mysteries aged 18 yp 35 in this case), GenrePulse ad (James Frazier was willing to step into the unknown with a KS ad), distributed flyers with smart phone scanner thingy to route straight to my campaign around my home town, Kboards banner ad (also an experiment), my Amazon and GoodReads author pages, personal messages to everyone in my email contacts (everyone except those long-ago exes, I had to draw the line somewhere), etc. I also took my FB friends list, divided by 4, and sent a personal message to one quarter of the list each week to keep momentum through the campaign. It was through those messages that Paul Kohler and JL Professor sent me to this group. I also posted in some of my FB groups, but not sure how effective that was. Probably more therapeutic than effective.
> 
> I read Steve's 30 Days of Scout blog posts. Steve suggested posting in groups outside of writing, but I don't belong to any that aren't book related (how pathetic is that ) I studied Lincoln's Kindle Scout Guide and his stats. I also read Cindy's blog posts about KS.
> 
> What I didn't do:
> 
> Headtalker: I only knew what I learned in this group after my campaign started. My head would have exploded if I'd added one more thing to it.
> Twitter: I just haven't been active on it. Some friends kindly tweeted and retweeted out of the goodness of their hearts.
> Instagram: I tried to do an ad through FB, but couldn't get the freaking pixies, I mean pixels, right.
> LinkedIn: I don't have an account for my author persona and see above, imminent head explosion, so skipped it.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you with active campaigns.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## RMGauthier

Way to go Jada! Can't wait to get my free book.  

Sorry to hear the news Meb  will be looking for my notice of when you publish.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Karen Charbonneau said:


> Jada Ryker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the congrats! I submitted to KS on impulse after a rejection by Harlequin. To be fair, Harlequin wanted sexy billionaires and powerful ranchers. The only billionaires I've personally met were jerks, but that number is tiny. And I grew up around farmers, who don't necessarily fit the Harlequin view.
> 
> Anyway, here are my stats. I didn't think I was superstitious, but I didn't want to share my stats until the end.
> 
> Views: 5,709
> H&T: 699 hours
> Internal: 25% External 75%
> 
> I'll write a blog post soon on what I did, but here's a quick summary: a FB boost (I checked the demographics and narrowed the audience to women cat lovers who like cozy mysteries aged 18 yp 35 in this case), GenrePulse ad (James Frazier was willing to step into the unknown with a KS ad), distributed flyers with smart phone scanner thingy to route straight to my campaign around my home town, Kboards banner ad (also an experiment), my Amazon and GoodReads author pages, personal messages to everyone in my email contacts (everyone except those long-ago exes, I had to draw the line somewhere), etc. I also took my FB friends list, divided by 4, and sent a personal message to one quarter of the list each week to keep momentum through the campaign. It was through those messages that Paul Kohler and JL Professor sent me to this group. I also posted in some of my FB groups, but not sure how effective that was. Probably more therapeutic than effective.
> 
> I read Steve's 30 Days of Scout blog posts. Steve suggested posting in groups outside of writing, but I don't belong to any that aren't book related (how pathetic is that ) I studied Lincoln's Kindle Scout Guide and his stats. I also read Cindy's blog posts about KS.
> 
> What I didn't do:
> 
> Headtalker: I only knew what I learned in this group after my campaign started. My head would have exploded if I'd added one more thing to it.
> Twitter: I just haven't been active on it. Some friends kindly tweeted and retweeted out of the goodness of their hearts.
> Instagram: I tried to do an ad through FB, but couldn't get the freaking pixies, I mean pixels, right.
> LinkedIn: I don't have an account for my author persona and see above, imminent head explosion, so skipped it.
> 
> I hope this helps those of you with active campaigns.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I tried to use GenrePulse just now, but since I don't have an ASIN for my Kindle Scout book, Marble Creek,1D4V6CAM4X7TA it won't take. How did you contact James Frazier? My curious mind wants to know. Karen Charbonneau
Click to expand...


----------



## TobyT

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Wow, I'm really gobsmacked. I thought your book was a shoe-in. Well, I'll be looking for it on Amazon!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I have got the morning off. I've got a training shift tonight and tomorrow night and then Friday and Saturday off as well. I'm looking forward to a little me-time and some writing time.

Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
8 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
10 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
10 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
11 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
11 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
12 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
16 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
17 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
17 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
18 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
22 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
23 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
24 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
26 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
26 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Hi, Karen, the owner is on KBoards. James Fraser is his member name. Try sending him a message, because he has to do techy stuff behind the scenes. I did find a direct correlation between spikes in views and my ads on GenrePulse. I did experience diminishing returns on subsequent days after the first day, but returns nonetheless. I'll put those details on my blog in the next week or so. Good luck


----------



## WestofCassy

Jada Ryker said:


> I read Steve's 30 Days of Scout blog posts. Steve suggested posting in groups outside of writing, but I don't belong to any that aren't book related (how pathetic is that ) I studied Lincoln's Kindle Scout Guide and his stats. I also read Cindy's blog posts about KS.


If it isn't to much trouble, could we get some links? As someone who's currently running, I would love to read more about it.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

writerguyKen said:


> Well I have finally been put out of my misery. They rejected me. Good luck everyone else.


Virtual hugs going out to Ken and Meb; so sorry to hear the news. But on the bright side, big congrats to Jada! And thanks, Jada, for the info on how you achieved those awesome numbers. You obviously did your homework!

I'm in the last four days of my campaign and finally had some hours in H&T yesterday...yay! My sourcing is at a 70/30 split right now, with my own efforts trumping KS, which I originally thought was a good thing (see how hard I worked to drive readers to my campaign?), but now I'm thinking might not be such a good indicator (not enough interest from perfect strangers?). It's all such a crap shoot.

Truthfully, I'll be relieved when this campaign is over. This has been the longest four weeks of my life. LOL


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Karen, the owner is on KBoards. James Fraser is his member name. Try sending him a message, because he has to do techy stuff behind the scenes. I did find a direct correlation between spikes in views and my ads on GenrePulse. I did experience diminishing returns on subsequent days after the first day, but returns nonetheless. I'll put those details on my blog in the next week or so. Good luck


Thanks, Jada, I wrote to him yesterday, but haven't heard back. Does he live in Bordeaux, France, or is there a Bordeaux in North America somewhere?


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Caila Jaynes said:


> Virtual hugs going out to Ken and Meb; so sorry to hear the news. But on the bright side, big congrats to Jada! And thanks, Jada, for the info on how you achieved those awesome numbers. You obviously did your homework!
> 
> I'm in the last four days of my campaign and finally had some hours in H&T yesterday...yay! My sourcing is at a 70/30 split right now, with my own efforts trumping KS, which I originally thought was a good thing (see how hard I worked to drive readers to my campaign?), but now I'm thinking might not be such a good indicator (not enough interest from perfect strangers?). It's all such a crap shoot.
> 
> Truthfully, I'll be relieved when this campaign is over. This has been the longest four weeks of my life. LOL


We'll never know, but since KS wants us to market our books, they can see how hard we work at it. That must be a plus. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## Paul Kohler

Caila Jaynes said:


> ...
> Truthfully, I'll be relieved when this campaign is over. This has been the longest four weeks of my life. LOL


I don't think the actual campaign itself was bad at all. It was nice getting to see real action every morning when thestats would refresh. Now, I only ended on Friday at midnight, but I am truly going bonkers waiting for a response. Jada had to wait, what? Eleven days? Crap! I hope they tell me sooner than that. I am ready to move on, and the anticipation is killing. It's definitely the post 4 weeks that are worse.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Paul Kohler said:


> I don't think the actual campaign itself was bad at all. It was nice getting to see real action every morning when thestats would refresh. Now, I only ended on Friday at midnight, but I am truly going bonkers waiting for a response. Jada had to wait, what? Eleven days? Crap! I hope they tell me sooner than that. I am ready to move on, and the anticipation is killing. It's definitely the post 4 weeks that are worse.


It's been so nice to get an idea of my daily reach with promotions. This is such a unique insight that every moment of stress has been worth it to me.


----------



## Bbates024

I'm thinking about jumping back into the Kindle Scout waters in September, A year after my first rejection. The title they rejected has been doing well, but I'd love to give it another shot. 

I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong, and I've been picking books off the list Steve makes.


----------



## WestofCassy

Bbates024 said:


> I'm thinking about jumping back into the Kindle Scout waters in September...


Do it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Bbates024 said:


> I'm thinking about jumping back into the Kindle Scout waters in September, A year after my first rejection. The title they rejected has been doing well, but I'd love to give it another shot.
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong, and I've been picking books off the list Steve makes.


Everybody has to make up their own minds - but as I always say, it took me two kicks at the Kindle Scout door before it fell open for me.

And I'm glad to hear the list helps. I don't have the time to hang out here at kboards as often as I would like and I really enjoy this small way I've discovered to give back to the kboards crowd.


----------



## Steve Vernon

A couple of weeks ago I dragged the barbecue out of the shed where I keep it over the winter. It was beat up and cruddy looking and the tank was totally out of gas. Last weekend we took the old tank back and traded it in for a new tank full of propane. Tomorrow, on my day off, the weatherman has promised sunshine and I am going to fire the barbecue up and scrub all of the dirt off and tomorrow night when my wife comes home from work we are going to have ourselves a barbecue.

Sometimes, good things take their time in getting there.

Don't fret if you don't sell a billion books today. Don't fret if Kindle Scout doesn't grab you up right away. Don't fret if Stephen King hasn't phoned you up and asked you for your autograph just yet.

Don't fret if your book isn't quite written yet.

Don't fret if the hounds of debt are baying at your backdoor and peeing on your front.

Don't fret if all your friends think that you are just kidding yourself that you actually have some kind of ability to write a novel.

Don't fret if the Man Booker committee neglected to attach your name to their list of nominations for the 48th year in a row.

Don't fret if BookBub thinks that your font smell funny.

Don't fret if Jeff Bezos has issued a restraining order upon your last three novels.

And likewise, do not fret if the waters of the mighty Amazon have led the canoe of your typewriter into Yahoo Yokel's septic field.

Sometimes good things take time.

Now let's get to the list, shall we?

I think that it's time.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
7 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
9 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
9 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
10 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
10 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
11 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
15 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
16 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
16 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
17 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
21 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
22 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
23 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
25 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
25 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## cggaudet

Thanks for the reminder good things take time, Steve. I need it.
I've wanted to submit to Scout for a couple of months now, but editing takes forever. I know it's not actually a long time, and the book will be better for the work I'm putting in, but I want to see things happen NOW!
I guess I have to learn patience. In the words of the great Steve Vernon, "Sometimes good things take time."


----------



## Meb Bryant

Filled my slots. Come on, guys, win and send me those FREE books.


----------



## lincolnjcole

I want to congratulate Patti because Eve looks to be doing an incredible job. It's still on preorder for 5 more days and is sitting around 35k in the kindle store already, not to mention 22 reviews.

That's a really high bar to set and I think this is going to go gangbusters for Patti and really sell well!


----------



## Alex Lidell

10 more days.  Lincoln promised it gets easier after you are down to 8 days.  Holding you to that, Lincoln!!!!!!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> 10 more days. Lincoln promised it gets easier after you are down to 8 days. Holding you to that, Lincoln!!!!!!!!


Haha it'll be less stressful each day as you close in on the ending. Your book looks awesome, so you don't need to worry anyway


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> I want to congratulate Patti because Eve looks to be doing an incredible job. It's still on preorder for 5 more days and is sitting around 35k in the kindle store already, not to mention 22 reviews.
> 
> That's a really high bar to set and I think this is going to go gangbusters for Patti and really sell well!


Thanks, Lincoln! I'm pretty excited--just putting the final touches on two sequels with my editors, so I'm hoping to see a spike for them from those who have already read Eve when they go live on the 21st. I'll do another review call then, but otherwise I'm happy with how things are going so far. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## RMGauthier

PattiLarsen said:


> Thanks, Lincoln! I'm pretty excited--just putting the final touches on two sequels with my editors, so I'm hoping to see a spike for them from those who have already read Eve when they go live on the 21st. I'll do another review call then, but otherwise I'm happy with how things are going so far. I'll keep you all posted!


Does that mean Chaos will be out on the 21st? Loved Eve by the way, such a great book. Congrats and Well done, Patti!


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex Lidell said:


> 10 more days. Lincoln promised it gets easier after you are down to 8 days. Holding you to that, Lincoln!!!!!!!!


Alex, you have been in H&T the whole time! Your cover is good, your blurb is fantastic, you got this!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Steve Vernon said:


> A couple of weeks ago I dragged the barbecue out of the shed where I keep it over the winter. It was beat up and cruddy looking and the tank was totally out of gas. Last weekend we took the old tank back and traded it in for a new tank full of propane. Tomorrow, on my day off, the weatherman has promised sunshine and I am going to fire the barbecue up and scrub all of the dirt off and tomorrow night when my wife comes home from work we are going to have ourselves a barbecue.
> 
> Sometimes, good things take their time in getting there.
> 
> Don't fret if you don't sell a billion books today. Don't fret if Kindle Scout doesn't grab you up right away. Don't fret if Stephen King hasn't phoned you up and asked you for your autograph just yet.
> 
> Don't fret if your book isn't quite written yet.
> 
> Don't fret if the hounds of debt are baying at your backdoor and peeing on your front.
> 
> Don't fret if all your friends think that you are just kidding yourself that you actually have some kind of ability to write a novel.
> 
> Don't fret if the Man Booker committee neglected to attach your name to their list of nominations for the 48th year in a row.
> 
> Don't fret if BookBub thinks that your font smell funny.
> 
> Don't fret if Jeff Bezos has issued a restraining order upon your last three novels.
> 
> And likewise, do not fret if the waters of the mighty Amazon have led the canoe of your typewriter into Yahoo Yokel's septic field.
> 
> Sometimes good things take time.
> 
> Now let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> I think that it's time.
> 
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 7 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 9 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 9 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 10 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 10 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 11 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 15 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 16 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 16 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 17 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 21 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 22 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 23 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 25 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 25 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


You made me laugh. Marble Creek 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA finally got that little red "Hot" banner I've been longing for. It may not last, but it sure feels good for today.


----------



## WestofCassy

@Karen, that premise is seriously awesome. My heart was pounding reading it. As soon as I have a nom free, it's yours!


----------



## PattiLarsen

RMGauthier said:


> Does that mean Chaos will be out on the 21st? Loved Eve by the way, such a great book. Congrats and Well done, Patti!


Yes, and book three  Thanks so much! I'm so glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> Alex, you have been in H&T the whole time! Your cover is good, your blurb is fantastic, you got this!


Thank you West!!! Lincolns non-selected numbers prove that h and t is by NO means a guarantee but hearing praise about my cover and blurb makes me all warm and fuzzy. THANK YOU

Lincoln, you better be right! Cause im going nuts and it's not getting any less stressful so far . But seriously thank u for the words of encouragement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so who likes my new profile shot?


----------



## KaraJaynes

Hi,
Is it "legal" to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign with paid FB ads? Since the first week, I have had the *hardest* time getting views. Headtalker didn't do much for me, though I'm thinking of doing it again.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so who likes my new profile shot?


I like the new picture, but my favorite is one of you on your "Thirty Days of Scout" blog. You were "bee"-ing playful. Trolls didn't call you an SO"Bee" because they feared the "stinger". You looked happy, enjoying your "buzz" of euphoria.

Because of all of that, I'm "pollen" for Kelpie Dreams' continued success.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Paul Kohler said:


> I don't think the actual campaign itself was bad at all. It was nice getting to see real action every morning when thestats would refresh. Now, I only ended on Friday at midnight, but I am truly going bonkers waiting for a response. Jada had to wait, what? Eleven days? Crap! I hope they tell me sooner than that. I am ready to move on, and the anticipation is killing. It's definitely the post 4 weeks that are worse.


Paul, I'm not quite there yet but I can only imagine. Hopefully you'll hear very soon! I voted for you, so I want my free book! LOL


----------



## Caila Jaynes

lincolnjcole said:


> I want to congratulate Patti because Eve looks to be doing an incredible job. It's still on preorder for 5 more days and is sitting around 35k in the kindle store already, not to mention 22 reviews.
> 
> That's a really high bar to set and I think this is going to go gangbusters for Patti and really sell well!


Hooray for Patti! That's such awesome news. I hope she sells oodles of copies!


----------



## Jada Ryker

KaraJaynes said:


> Hi,
> Is it "legal" to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign with paid FB ads? Since the first week, I have had the *hardest* time getting views. Headtalker didn't do much for me, though I'm thinking of doing it again.


In that mad scramble after my submission was accepted, I boosted my FB post. I kept it going through the campaign, thinking it would help keep the momentum going. I kept an eye on the demographics stats (you have to click it) to keep refining the audience. It's also a very reasonable starting price.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so who likes my new profile shot?


Steve, I think your new profile shot is wonderful. Good job!

By the way, has anyone considered taking this topic over to a private Facebook group? It would be wonderful to be able to "Like" people's posts, and I think it would be faster and easier to respond and interact. What do you think?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so who likes my new profile shot?


If I was interviewing you, you'd get the job as you walked in the room.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Bbates024 said:


> I'm thinking about jumping back into the Kindle Scout waters in September, A year after my first rejection. The title they rejected has been doing well, but I'd love to give it another shot.
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong, and I've been picking books off the list Steve makes.


You're doing great on your own.

Ascendancy The Arena... Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,282 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) #43 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy 
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy 
#59 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College

On the other hand, my paid rank at 400,000 is jazz hands time. Kindle Scout could be a great option for me.

Errr...I'm not normally a busybody. I'm just procrastinating. I'm off work today. I started working on setting up a mailing list for my website. I'm ashamed to say I don't have one. Ascendancy was a great distraction  Thank you!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so who likes my new profile shot?


Was going to comment on the spiffiness  Looks great, Steve!


----------



## MGD

Hey, guys looks like I am in the same boat as everyone here. My book those has been sitting out of hot and trending ugh! 
I am AnnaGabby Btw or MGD as my pen name currently 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29MBT858RBHBM


----------



## Alex Lidell

KaraJaynes said:


> Hi,
> Is it "legal" to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign with paid FB ads? Since the first week, I have had the *hardest* time getting views. Headtalker didn't do much for me, though I'm thinking of doing it again.


I know a bunch of people used FB ads. i'm dissapointed to report that headtalker did very little for me views wise. I'm experimenting with a $5 fevrr social media marketing hire a person thing. jury is still out because while she did post to a ton of pages, it seems that the only people who post to said pages are advertizers so... yeah. But, i did have about 100 views that day, which is higher that it was the day before.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> I know a bunch of people used FB ads. i'm dissapointed to report that headtalker did very little for me views wise. I'm experimenting with a $5 fevrr social media marketing hire a person thing. jury is still out because while she did post to a ton of pages, it seems that the only people who post to said pages are advertizers so... yeah. But, i did have about 100 views that day, which is higher that it was the day before.


You can definitely use ads, and it basically comes down to your capabilities and how seriously you plan to take the campaign.

Don't use author ad network. Not worth a penny and they charge a fortune. You can try out booksbutterfly for a pair of huge single day boosts (I got over 420 views 2 days in a row from this one, and about 220 each day for two other days, all from one decently priced advertisement....it has an extra benefit of marketing to READERS who like your genre, so they'll get a free copy and possibly review, which is better than random people who will never look at your free copy). I'm hoping those nominations translate really well into reviews.

They don't market kindle scout as something they offer, but if you contact them they will work with you, and they are pretty great people all in all.

But you can do an entire campaign without spending a penny. It's completely up to what you want to get out of it.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so who likes my new profile shot?


I thought Tom Cruise had written a book and grew a beard to disguise himself as he tried to get a Scout contract.


----------



## WestofCassy

lincolnjcole said:


> But you can do an entire campaign without spending a penny. It's completely up to what you want to get out of it.


All my pennies were spent on the cover and the editor. I'm just going to have to put my faith in that, and in my writing.


----------



## Kevin George

Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello to everyone going through this process. I wish I'd known about these boards earlier. Like the rest of you, I've constantly flipped through the H&T sections about ten times a day, and I feel like I've 'hung out' with a lot of your books, so to speak. When I flipped through a few pages of this board, I was amazed to recognize so many of you, though it was also sad to see so many familiar names who've been rejected by KS. Needless to say, I wish I'd found some of your suggestions earlier about how to go about getting clicks and nominations, but this will certainly be a learning experience for the next time. 
(Alex Lidell: we started on the same day, and I've been nothing short of awed about how you've stayed hot almost the entire time, awesome job!)


----------



## WestofCassy

Kevin, put your scout link in your sig. Other than Facebook, and the scout page, the most clicks have come through these boards (thank you, everyone!).


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. It's Friday and I have got the day off. I've got about a billion things that need doing. Errands to run, yard work that needs doing. I need to take care of two mail outs because - apparently - Canada Post is getting set to strike by the end of the month.

And I need to clean my barbecue.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
6 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
8 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
8 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
9 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
9 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
9 days left The City Below by Kevin George
10 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
14 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
15 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
15 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
16 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
20 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
21 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
22 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
24 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
24 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Well, I'm confused. For a week and a half I had views below 100 each day, and assumed that once I cross over 100 view for a day, I would trend "Hot." The day before yesterday I got nearly 400 views in one day and yes I got that little red hot pennant on Marble Creek. But yesterday I got a bit over 300 views, and lost my Hot status. Since I can't control how many people look at my site, it appears I can have hundreds of people view it each day, but never again will I get it back my Hot status. Is that how you guys read it? Bummer. Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Karen Charbonneau said:


> Well, I'm confused. For a week and a half I had views below 100 each day, and assumed that once I cross over 100 view for a day, I would trend "Hot." The day before yesterday I got nearly 400 views in one day and yes I got that little red hot pennant on Marble Creek. But yesterday I got a bit over 300 views, and lost my Hot status. Since I can't control how many people look at my site, it appears I can have hundreds of people view it each day, but never again will I get it back my Hot status. Is that how you guys read it? Bummer. Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


Never mind! While I typed this chat, Marble Creek went hot and trending again. Now I can go to sleep.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Karen Charbonneau said:


> Well, I'm confused. For a week and a half I had views below 100 each day, and assumed that once I cross over 100 view for a day, I would trend "Hot." The day before yesterday I got nearly 400 views in one day and yes I got that little red hot pennant on Marble Creek. But yesterday I got a bit over 300 views, and lost my Hot status. Since I can't control how many people look at my site, it appears I can have hundreds of people view it each day, but never again will I get it back my Hot status. Is that how you guys read it? Bummer. Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


Remember - the thing that you CANNOT control is what everybody else is doing at the same time as you are doing your own thing.

You get 300 views, and ALL of them nominate - well you are likely to end up Hot and Trending. BUT, if I've got a book out there and I managed to get 500 views on the very same day and all 500 of them went on to nominate, well then I get that Hot and Trending instead of you.

Only if you get 300 views and ALL of them nominate and I get 500 views and only 2 1/2 of them nominate then YOU get that Hot and Trending, instead of me.

(that 1/2 of a nomination happened because somebody got interrupted halfway between the nomi and the nate)

You see, the thing about that whole Hot and Trending sticker is that it is run by a formula that we can only guess at.

Let's say you get 300 views and ALL of them happen to nominate your book and they stop to read the complete sample - well maybe that weighs more in favor for you than somebody else who just hops in and nominates WITHOUT reading the sample. And maybe somebody who stops and reads the sample and then nominates and then hits the Share Tweet bluebird icon of happiness - well maybe that weighs more in favor of Hot and Trending.

I don't know.

You don't know.

We don't know.

Even if I did know, odds are that the parameters that Hot and Trending tally-meter is running on got adjusted differently next week.

Have I confused you yet? GOOD - everybody needs to get confused at least once a day. It's healthy for your think muscles. A little dizzy goes a long way.


----------



## Melita Joy

Does anyone know how it works if someone nominates, then removes that nomination then adds it back on later? Just wondering if the system only counts it once. I promise I'm not trying to game, just curious. Particularly, as I removed all my initial nominations to nominate authors on kboards that were closest to having their campaign end.


----------



## Kevin George

thanks for the advice, WestofCassy, signature has been added!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Melita Joy said:


> Does anyone know how it works if someone nominates, then removes that nomination then adds it back on later? Just wondering if the system only counts it once. I promise I'm not trying to game, just curious. Particularly, as I removed all my initial nominations to nominate authors on kboards that were closest to having their campaign end.


Nothing seems to happen. You don't lose/gain credit because I think it tracks account specific now. So, for example, if you nominate on day 30 you get credit, then if you remove on day 28 and reapply, your credit was already applied on day 30 so nothing happens.

It used to be that you could simply spam reapply and get hot and trending, and a LOT of people did that (which is why early numbers on kindle scout made no sense and people got the idea that hot and trending doesn't matter) but now it doesn't double dip for credit. Also, I bet if you do try to game the system and remove/reapply your nomination over and over again, it might actually count negatively to your campaign because Amazon can see that happening.

The trick is to get new people to see your campaign and nominate.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Kevin!!! Yay for book classmates!!!  Daymates?  Sibilings?  I've been looking at ur book and kept wondering who you were. Yay so glad u made it to the boards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestofCassy

I know I shouldn't get to wrapped up in it, and that H&T means little, and so do page views, and that it's my manuscript that will make it or break it... but... even though I spent all day in H&T yesterday, my page views were at their lowest. I'm off the front page for my categories, and the critic in me is screaming "YOU SUCK! WHAT WERE YOU EVEN THINKING? YOU'LL NEVER BE A WRITER!" I _hate_ her so much.


----------



## lincolnjcole

WestofCassy said:


> I know I shouldn't get to wrapped up in it, and that H&T means little, and so do page views, and that it's my manuscript that will make it or break it... but... even though I spent all day in H&T yesterday, my page views were at their lowest. I'm off the front page for my categories, and the critic in me is screaming "YOU SUCK! WHAT WERE YOU EVEN THINKING? YOU'LL NEVER BE A WRITER!" I _hate_ her so much.


That's worse than a critic! That's like Donald Trump level criticism!


----------



## Kevin George

Hang in there, Cassy. I'm sure all of us are our own worst critics, and there's nothing like Kindle Scout to constantly remind you where you are on the totem pole. I agree, it's hard not to get wrapped up in numbers and lists. But after having my book listed for 3 weeks so far, I can tell you it's a roller coaster ride the entire time. Try to keep calm the entire time or this darn ride will make you feel sick!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Oh, the wait. It hurts. It hurts so much. Maybe today is the day! At least that's what I keep telling myself ... EVERY DAY! Today is the 7th day The Hunted Assassin has been in review, and it feels longer than the entire nomination period felt combined.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> Oh, the wait. It hurts. It hurts so much. Maybe today is the day! At least that's what I keep telling myself ... EVERY DAY! Today is the 7th day The Hunted Assassin has been in review, and it feels longer than the entire nomination period felt combined.


Tuesday...Just survive until Tuesday. That is when they send out huge batches. You can do it!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Paul Kohler said:


> Oh, the wait. It hurts. It hurts so much. Maybe today is the day! At least that's what I keep telling myself ... EVERY DAY! Today is the 7th day The Hunted Assassin has been in review, and it feels longer than the entire nomination period felt combined.


Bless your heart! Hang in there and remember that in this case, "No news is not bad news."


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so who likes my new profile shot?


Awesome!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

KaraJaynes said:


> Hi,
> Is it "legal" to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign with paid FB ads? Since the first week, I have had the *hardest* time getting views. Headtalker didn't do much for me, though I'm thinking of doing it again.


I did one for $5 and it wasn't really worth it. I got about 16 clicks out of it.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

lincolnjcole said:


> Nothing seems to happen. You don't lose/gain credit because I think it tracks account specific now. So, for example, if you nominate on day 30 you get credit, then if you remove on day 28 and reapply, your credit was already applied on day 30 so nothing happens.
> 
> It used to be that you could simply spam reapply and get hot and trending, and a LOT of people did that (which is why early numbers on kindle scout made no sense and people got the idea that hot and trending doesn't matter) but now it doesn't double dip for credit. Also, I bet if you do try to game the system and remove/reapply your nomination over and over again, it might actually count negatively to your campaign because Amazon can see that happening.
> 
> The trick is to get new people to see your campaign and nominate.


Thank you so much for explaining this!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

WestofCassy said:


> I know I shouldn't get to wrapped up in it, and that H&T means little, and so do page views, and that it's my manuscript that will make it or break it... but... even though I spent all day in H&T yesterday, my page views were at their lowest. I'm off the front page for my categories, and the critic in me is screaming "YOU SUCK! WHAT WERE YOU EVEN THINKING? YOU'LL NEVER BE A WRITER!" I _hate_ her so much.


This campaign is making me crazy too. *hugs* Thank goodness I'm half way done with my misery. On the bright side I'm learning about what is effective and what isn't when it comes to my regular promo. Seeing numbers has been really rewarding. This alone makes my time 100% worthwhile.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Paul Kohler said:


> Oh, the wait. It hurts. It hurts so much. Maybe today is the day! At least that's what I keep telling myself ... EVERY DAY! Today is the 7th day The Hunted Assassin has been in review, and it feels longer than the entire nomination period felt combined.


Oh no! I don't know if I'd survive that wait. I'm sending you a virtual hug. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Steve Vernon said:


> Remember - the thing that you CANNOT control is what everybody else is doing at the same time as you are doing your own thing.
> 
> You get 300 views, and ALL of them nominate - well you are likely to end up Hot and Trending. BUT, if I've got a book out there and I managed to get 500 views on the very same day and all 500 of them went on to nominate, well then I get that Hot and Trending instead of you.
> 
> Only if you get 300 views and ALL of them nominate and I get 500 views and only 2 1/2 of them nominate then YOU get that Hot and Trending, instead of me.
> 
> (that 1/2 of a nomination happened because somebody got interrupted halfway between the nomi and the nate)
> 
> You see, the thing about that whole Hot and Trending sticker is that it is run by a formula that we can only guess at.
> 
> Let's say you get 300 views and ALL of them happen to nominate your book and they stop to read the complete sample - well maybe that weighs more in favor for you than somebody else who just hops in and nominates WITHOUT reading the sample. And maybe somebody who stops and reads the sample and then nominates and then hits the Share Tweet bluebird icon of happiness - well maybe that weighs more in favor of Hot and Trending.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> You don't know.
> 
> We don't know.
> 
> Even if I did know, odds are that the parameters that Hot and Trending tally-meter is running on got adjusted differently next week.
> 
> Have I confused you yet? GOOD - everybody needs to get confused at least once a day. It's healthy for your think muscles. A little dizzy goes a long way.


Steve, Thank you. I actually followed your circular logic - I know for sure I'm not getting dementia - yet. Thanks for your thoughts on this. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## kespano

I have a question for those of you who have had books selected through the Kindle Scout program. I know that Kindle Press chooses the price, often provides some type of promotion, and also puts the manuscript through a round of edits. Do they also choose the categories and subcategories that the book will be marketed under on Amazon? I'm happy for them to do so; I'm just curious to know the answer.


----------



## Steve Vernon

kespano said:


> I have a question for those of you who have had books selected through the Kindle Scout program. I know that Kindle Press chooses the price, often provides some type of promotion, and also puts the manuscript through a round of edits. Do they also choose the categories and subcategories that the book will be marketed under on Amazon? I'm happy for them to do so; I'm just curious to know the answer.


Yes indeed, although if an author felt strongly enough that the book that Kindle had placed in the hardboiled horror category REALLY needed to be in the My LIttle Pony category that he would be able to e-mail them and maybe talk them into reconsidering.


----------



## Melita Joy

lincolnjcole said:


> Nothing seems to happen. You don't lose/gain credit because I think it tracks account specific now. So, for example, if you nominate on day 30 you get credit, then if you remove on day 28 and reapply, your credit was already applied on day 30 so nothing happens.
> 
> It used to be that you could simply spam reapply and get hot and trending, and a LOT of people did that (which is why early numbers on kindle scout made no sense and people got the idea that hot and trending doesn't matter) but now it doesn't double dip for credit. Also, I bet if you do try to game the system and remove/reapply your nomination over and over again, it might actually count negatively to your campaign because Amazon can see that happening.
> 
> The trick is to get new people to see your campaign and nominate.


Thanks, Lincoln. That's very helpful to know. I'm definitely trying to get new people to see my campaign. I don't think there is anyone that I haven't mentioned it to. I have two books on Wattpad and at the end of every chapter I beg my readers to nominate  My biggest mistake appears to be that I let everyone know on day one. My numbers have dwindled ever since. Hoping I get an uplift with my headtalker campaign. Either way, I'm enjoying the experience.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

kespano said:


> I have a question for those of you who have had books selected through the Kindle Scout program. I know that Kindle Press chooses the price, often provides some type of promotion, and also puts the manuscript through a round of edits. Do they also choose the categories and subcategories that the book will be marketed under on Amazon? I'm happy for them to do so; I'm just curious to know the answer.


Yes, they choose categories. Amazon put my book in a LOT of categories, some of which I would never have considered myself. It actually works to your benefit, since the Amazon editors know which categories your book could rank highly in. The oddest one for me is the American Literature Anthology category: my novel has several adventures tucked inside it, so by some stretch it could be partly considered an anthology (and it's certainly literature, and I'm an American author...). This is one of the categories I've ranked highly in--and a high rank in a category gets you on different "hot new release" pages, which helps promote you book. Plus, I'm often beside a Poe collection, which seems appropriate considering the horror elements in my book!


----------



## Alex Lidell

So the latest selection for Kindle Scout is up - the last hotel room.  I don't remember seeing that one on H & T at all the past month.  So if you are on H & T less than you'd like... here is proof that it may not matter at all!!


----------



## MGD

Hey, guys wondering if I am in the right place my book is up on kindle scout and I have no idea what to read into these stats. I am getting views and all but no trending for days ugh! Anyway, did the winners of this things stay on hot and trending all the time? I guess you could say I need nominations but also I'm just curious how others did it or if you don't have a Kindle scout book up what drew you the program to nominate books?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29MBT858RBHBM


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Paul Kohler said:


> Oh, the wait. It hurts. It hurts so much. Maybe today is the day! At least that's what I keep telling myself ... EVERY DAY! Today is the 7th day The Hunted Assassin has been in review, and it feels longer than the entire nomination period felt combined.


So sorry, Paul; it must be agonizing. But I agree...no news is probably a good thing! Hopefully you hear soon; otherwise I'll be joining you in purgatory soon. My campaign ends Sunday night and I'm a nervous wreck. But we finally hit H&T again tonight for a while, so that was exciting! LOL

And thanks to everyone else for posting their questions. I often see answers given for questions I've thought of but never asked.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've been having an AWFULLY hard time writing over this last while. In fact, KELPIE DREAMS was the last good thing that I have written. So I was sitting here yesterday, putting off writing and keeping busy with all of the time burning fiddly-work like Twitter and Facebook and I thought to myself - "Hey, wait a minute. I really need to get outside and do some work."

So, I went outside and cleaned off that barbecue like I had planned to do. Then I took a look at the front thicket.

I should explain, that in front of our yard we a thicket of bramble trees with intermingled flowers and such that has sort of run out of control. My wife had dug up a small British oak seedling and had asked me to find a place to plant it.

"I bet you I could find room in that thicket," I told her.

So that's what I did yesterday afternoon. I cleared out one choked out bramble bush and one mock orange that had run amok and I discovered a whole natural little grotto - with enough room to plant that oak as well as a beautiful French lilac that was also waiting to grow. This morning I am going back out to the garden and I am going to turn the cleared dirt over and add some fresh dirt and put that oak and that lilac into the grotto as well as a whole mess of perennial hollyhock seeds and a bag of annual ruby sunflowers.

And you know what?

I feel better already. I can feel the writing energy beginning to replenish and my headache beginning to ease, just from taking a little time off from staring at this monitor screen and rooting in the dirt. So, do this for me folks. Make sure you find a little time to muck in the dirt, or throw a clay pot on a potting wheel, or paint the back deck or just go for a picnic. Sometimes you just need to decompress and the summer is perfect for that and I wonder why I have to relearn that every year.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
5 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
7 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
7 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
8 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
8 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
8 days left The City Below by Kevin George
9 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
13 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
14 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
14 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
15 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
19 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
19 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
20 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
21 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
23 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
23 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
28 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## WestofCassy

Steve Vernon said:


> So, do this for me folks. Make sure you find a little time to muck in the dirt, or throw a clay pot on a potting wheel, or paint the back deck or just go for a picnic. Sometimes you just need to decompress and the summer is perfect for that and I wonder why I have to relearn that every year.


Thank you for all your hard work Steve, and the advice!


----------



## PattiLarsen

kespano said:


> I have a question for those of you who have had books selected through the Kindle Scout program. I know that Kindle Press chooses the price, often provides some type of promotion, and also puts the manuscript through a round of edits. Do they also choose the categories and subcategories that the book will be marketed under on Amazon? I'm happy for them to do so; I'm just curious to know the answer.


Yes


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> I've been having an AWFULLY hard time writing over this last while. In fact, KELPIE DREAMS was the last good thing that I have written. So I was sitting here yesterday, putting off writing and keeping busy with all of the time burning fiddly-work like Twitter and Facebook and I thought to myself - "Hey, wait a minute. I really need to get outside and do some work."
> 
> So, I went outside and cleaned off that barbecue like I had planned to do. Then I took a look at the front thicket.
> 
> I should explain, that in front of our yard we a thicket of bramble trees with intermingled flowers and such that has sort of run out of control. My wife had dug up a small British oak seedling and had asked me to find a place to plant it.
> 
> "I bet you I could find room in that thicket," I told her.
> 
> So that's what I did yesterday afternoon. I cleared out one choked out bramble bush and one mock orange that had run amok and I discovered a whole natural little grotto - with enough room to plant that oak as well as a beautiful French lilac that was also waiting to grow. This morning I am going back out to the garden and I am going to turn the cleared dirt over and add some fresh dirt and put that oak and that lilac into the grotto as well as a whole mess of perennial hollyhock seeds and a bag of annual ruby sunflowers.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> I feel better already. I can feel the writing energy beginning to replenish and my headache beginning to ease, just from taking a little time off from staring at this monitor screen and rooting in the dirt. So, do this for me folks. Make sure you find a little time to muck in the dirt, or throw a clay pot on a potting wheel, or paint the back deck or just go for a picnic. Sometimes you just need to decompress and the summer is perfect for that and I wonder why I have to relearn that every year.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 5 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 7 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 7 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 8 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 8 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 8 days left The City Below by Kevin George
> 9 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 13 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 14 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 14 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 15 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 19 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 19 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 20 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 21 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 23 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 23 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 28 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve, I can't agree more--I'm the proud momma of a lovely gelding who is my gravity and gives me time away from writing almost every morning. Something about handling a 1000lb horse in the quiet and dust is so grounding! I always come home from mucking stalls and breathing fresh air feeling invigorated and ready to work. We need a life outside what we love, something that we love just as much!


----------



## kespano

Steve Vernon said:


> Yes indeed, although if an author felt strongly enough that the book that Kindle had placed in the hardboiled horror category REALLY needed to be in the My LIttle Pony category that he would be able to e-mail them and maybe talk them into reconsidering.





Norman Prentiss said:


> Yes, they choose categories. Amazon put my book in a LOT of categories, some of which I would never have considered myself. It actually works to your benefit, since the Amazon editors know which categories your book could rank highly in. The oddest one for me is the American Literature Anthology category: my novel has several adventures tucked inside it, so by some stretch it could be partly considered an anthology (and it's certainly literature, and I'm an American author...). This is one of the categories I've ranked highly in--and a high rank in a category gets you on different "hot new release" pages, which helps promote you book. Plus, I'm often beside a Poe collection, which seems appropriate considering the horror elements in my book!





 PattiLarsen said:


> Yes


Thanks for the info!  It's good to know Kindle chooses the categories. I'd imagine that's definitely an advantage.


----------



## kespano

Paul Kohler said:


> Oh, the wait. It hurts. It hurts so much. Maybe today is the day! At least that's what I keep telling myself ... EVERY DAY! Today is the 7th day The Hunted Assassin has been in review, and it feels longer than the entire nomination period felt combined.


Hopefully we'll hear back soon. There's still close to two weeks left in June, so I'm rooting for a month where they pick extra books. That would leave more slots open for those of us waiting on news.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Paul and others - do we have a theory as to how long Amazon usually takes to decide?  And whether rejections come faster than acceptances on average?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Raymond

I'm positive this has been answered through the thread, but there's a lot of pages.

If a book that is the first in a series (books that could stand alone, like Lee Child's) is picked up and signed by Kindle Scout, are you signing over your rights for the series? I.e. if a book is signed, can you do following books outside of Kindle Scout?

Thanks,

CM


----------



## kespano

Alex Lidell said:


> Paul and others - do we have a theory as to how long Amazon usually takes to decide? And whether rejections come faster than acceptances on average?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems to vary. Sometimes acceptances are fast, like with Lincoln. Others have gone for 10 days and then been chosen. In general, it seems like acceptances are in the 5-7 day range (at least based on what Lincoln has said in the past). For rejections, once you reach 10 or more days, your odds are lower of being accepted from what I've personally observed. Someone who has watched the trends for a longer time, though, might have better info about that.

Edited to add: We never truly know what's going on behind the scenes. KS could have a backlog of good books in our genre, which causes them to take longer to decide, and we could be waiting at 10+ days with an acceptance coming soon. Or, some genres might have fewer books that month, so KS decides faster on a representative for that particular genre. If that applies to one of us, we might get a quick rejection, but that doesn't mean our book wasn't good or that we weren't seriously considered. It just means another book was a better fit for them. I think it's vital that we don't read too much into these things. All of this comes with the territory in our field.



CM Raymond said:


> I'm positive this has been answered through the thread, but there's a lot of pages.
> 
> If a book that is the first in a series (books that could stand alone, like Lee Child's) is picked up and signed by Kindle Scout, are you signing over your rights for the series? I.e. if a book is signed, can you do following books outside of Kindle Scout?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CM


Your contract with KS is just for the one book. My understanding is that even if your book is part of a series, it will be your choice about what you'd like to do for your next book.


----------



## WestofCassy

CM Raymond said:


> . if a book is signed, can you do following books outside of Kindle Scout?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CM


Hey CM, it has, but we're all writers, right? We love to talk! Scout's contract is just for the book you submit. Not the world, not the characters, not the sequels.


----------



## CM Raymond

WestofCassy said:


> Hey CM, it has, but we're all writers, right? We love to talk! Scout's contract is just for the book you submit. Not the world, not the characters, not the sequels.


Perfect. And thanks for answering the question (again)!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

CM Raymond said:


> I'm positive this has been answered through the thread, but there's a lot of pages.
> 
> If a book that is the first in a series (books that could stand alone, like Lee Child's) is picked up and signed by Kindle Scout, are you signing over your rights for the series? I.e. if a book is signed, can you do following books outside of Kindle Scout?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CM


Just the one book. Some folks here have gone on to write other books in their series and have released them on their own, and some of the folks here who have released Book 1 through Kindle Scout have put book 2 through Kindle Scout as well. The way that it was explained to me was that you would have the chance to either run an entire new Kindle Scout campaign with your Book 2, or just e-mail a pitch to your Kindle Scout rep WITHOUT running an entirely new campaign OR just releasing it yourself.

The way that I hear it a lot depends on how well your book is selling through Kindle Press. If book 1 is selling well they would likely snap up book 2 - but if your sales stunk up the joint then Kindle Press might just pass on Book 2 and let you publish it yourself. Either way, you are under no commitment at all to Kindle Press to put your book 2 with them. It's your choice.

********************************



PattiLarsen said:


> Steve, I can't agree more--I'm the proud momma of a lovely gelding who is my gravity and gives me time away from writing almost every morning. Something about handling a 1000lb horse in the quiet and dust is so grounding! I always come home from mucking stalls and breathing fresh air feeling invigorated and ready to work. We need a life outside what we love, something that we love just as much!


I've seen the pictures of your little Gypsy Vanner. He looks like a darling.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Steve Vernon said:


> I've been having an AWFULLY hard time writing over this last while. In fact, KELPIE DREAMS was the last good thing that I have written. So I was sitting here yesterday, putting off writing and keeping busy with all of the time burning fiddly-work like Twitter and Facebook and I thought to myself - "Hey, wait a minute. I really need to get outside and do some work."
> 
> So, I went outside and cleaned off that barbecue like I had planned to do. Then I took a look at the front thicket.
> 
> I should explain, that in front of our yard we a thicket of bramble trees with intermingled flowers and such that has sort of run out of control. My wife had dug up a small British oak seedling and had asked me to find a place to plant it.
> 
> "I bet you I could find room in that thicket," I told her.
> 
> So that's what I did yesterday afternoon. I cleared out one choked out bramble bush and one mock orange that had run amok and I discovered a whole natural little grotto - with enough room to plant that oak as well as a beautiful French lilac that was also waiting to grow. This morning I am going back out to the garden and I am going to turn the cleared dirt over and add some fresh dirt and put that oak and that lilac into the grotto as well as a whole mess of perennial hollyhock seeds and a bag of annual ruby sunflowers.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> I feel better already. I can feel the writing energy beginning to replenish and my headache beginning to ease, just from taking a little time off from staring at this monitor screen and rooting in the dirt. So, do this for me folks. Make sure you find a little time to muck in the dirt, or throw a clay pot on a potting wheel, or paint the back deck or just go for a picnic. Sometimes you just need to decompress and the summer is perfect for that and I wonder why I have to relearn that every year.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> 5 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 7 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 7 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 8 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 8 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 8 days left The City Below by Kevin George
> 9 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 13 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 14 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 14 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 15 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 19 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 19 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 20 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 21 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 23 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 23 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 28 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


 I'm glad you saved the lilac - my favorite flowering bush. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## CM Raymond

Steve Vernon said:


> Just the one book. Some folks here have gone on to write other books in their series and have released them on their own, and some of the folks here who have released Book 1 through Kindle Scout have put book 2 through Kindle Scout as well. The way that it was explained to me was that you would have the chance to either run an entire new Kindle Scout campaign with your Book 2, or just e-mail a pitch to your Kindle Scout rep WITHOUT running an entirely new campaign OR just releasing it yourself.
> 
> The way that I hear it a lot depends on how well your book is selling through Kindle Press. If book 1 is selling well they would likely snap up book 2 - but if your sales stunk up the joint then Kindle Press might just pass on Book 2 and let you publish it yourself. Either way, you are under no commitment at all to Kindle Press to put your book 2 with them. It's your choice.
> 
> ********************************
> 
> I've seen the pictures of your little Gypsy Vanner. He looks like a darling.


Thanks. Guess it's time to wade through the thread to learn a lot more. Me and my partner are considering taking a shot with our next series.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kespano

I nominated Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simian and Nightshade by A.K. Anderson in my two free slots. Good luck to all.


----------



## PattiLarsen

I've seen the pictures of your little Gypsy Vanner. He looks like a darling.


He's a true gentleman


----------



## Caila Jaynes

kespano said:


> I nominated Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simian and Nightshade by A.K. Anderson in my two free slots. Good luck to all.


Thank you so much! We've finally been back in H&T for the last 24 hours, which is a wonderful feeling.

Only 27 more hours to go, then the REAL waiting starts. LOL


----------



## Sebourn

I went for it. My latest labor of love, TOKLAT'S DAUGHTER, a mystery and ghost story, has been submitted to Kindle Scout. I actually had it on the Hot and Trending list for a day or so! If you like your stories full of ghosts, disappearances, glaciers, and creepy old cabins, please consider giving it a glance and a nomination!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LL1IR05L7R4F


----------



## Sebourn

Caila Jaynes said:


> Virtual hugs going out to Ken and Meb; so sorry to hear the news. But on the bright side, big congrats to Jada! And thanks, Jada, for the info on how you achieved those awesome numbers. You obviously did your homework!
> 
> I'm in the last four days of my campaign and finally had some hours in H&T yesterday...yay! My sourcing is at a 70/30 split right now, with my own efforts trumping KS, which I originally thought was a good thing (see how hard I worked to drive readers to my campaign?), but now I'm thinking might not be such a good indicator (not enough interest from perfect strangers?). It's all such a crap shoot.
> 
> Truthfully, I'll be relieved when this campaign is over. This has been the longest four weeks of my life. LOL


I now know exactly what you're talking about. The corner of my iPhone screen containing the refresh arrow likely won't make it through this process.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Caila Jaynes said:


> Virtual hugs going out to Ken and Meb; so sorry to hear the news. But on the bright side, big congrats to Jada! And thanks, Jada, for the info on how you achieved those awesome numbers. You obviously did your homework!
> 
> I'm in the last four days of my campaign and finally had some hours in H&T yesterday...yay! My sourcing is at a 70/30 split right now, with my own efforts trumping KS, which I originally thought was a good thing (see how hard I worked to drive readers to my campaign?), but now I'm thinking might not be such a good indicator (not enough interest from perfect strangers?). It's all such a crap shoot.
> 
> Truthfully, I'll be relieved when this campaign is over. This has been the longest four weeks of my life. LOL


Caila, I agree with you and I'm just into my third week. I'm running out of ideas to drive people to my site. I'm amazed how many friends I have who don't have an Amazon account. "Well, pass it on" is all I can say to them. I'm beginning to think this stressing isn't worth it. The positive thing is that I've been forced to learn new promotion skills that I can now put to use when I self-publish Marble Creek 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA and can use for my other Kindle books. Best of luck to you up in Sandpoint.


----------



## MGD

I have my book out on Kindle scout now. Anyone willing to nominate it?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29MBT858RBHBM

I mean free copy and a great read!


----------



## WestofCassy

MGD said:


> I have my book out on Kindle scout now. Anyone willing to nominate it?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29MBT858RBHBM
> 
> I mean free copy and a great read!


I like the premise, it's on my watchlist!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it is Sunday and the best weather yet this season. The sun is shining and it's going to be fine and warm all day - and I have to go to work, dang it. I'm going to be sitting inside of a hamster-box-cubicle with a I-am-Not-Uhura head-set on my head working as a federal government cubicle dust bunny.

Which sucks.

BUT - this job has a medical plan and a private pension plan and if I can run this digital hamster wheel for about five or six more years I can retire and then REALLY get down to writing.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Meeting Danger by Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
4 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
6 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
6 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
7 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
7 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
7 days left The City Below by Kevin George
8 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
12 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
12 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
13 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
13 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
14 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
18 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
18 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
19 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
20 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
22 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
22 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
25 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
27 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## benlovejoy

MGD said:


> Hey, guys wondering if I am in the right place my book is up on kindle scout and I have no idea what to read into these stats. I am getting views and all but no trending for days ugh!


From the FAQ, Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves - views don't count. But from Lincoln's post and elsewhere, it looks like views do play a role in Amazon's decision at the end of the campaign.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Let's talk marketing - because the one cool thing about KindleScout is that you get feedback on efforts with is rare.  But for once, I'm calling not for marketing ideas but for experiences of what DIDN'T work.  Especially if u paid for it. 

1) headtalker:  I had some paid supporters but for an over 2 million reach I got minimal views. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Alex Lidell said:


> Let's talk marketing - because the one cool thing about KindleScout is that you get feedback on efforts with is rare. But for once, I'm calling not for marketing ideas but for experiences of what DIDN'T work. Especially if u paid for it.
> 
> 1) headtalker: I had some paid supporters but for an over 2 million reach I got minimal views.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may get me kicked out here, but the KBoards promo for "new and undiscovered" books, or whatever they call it, got not one glimmer of activity during a time when other promos got reasonable clicks and buys. I've experimented with Twitter and FB advertising (using the free part of Mark Dawson's course), and though I could generate activity, it was not enough to make it worth my time and investment.

In contrast, I was pleased with EReaderCafe and mildly pleased with FussyLibrarian, enough to try both of those for my upcoming Countdown Deal, and I'll be adding EReaderNewsToday, which supposedly has twice the reach of the other two (at twice the price of an ad).

However, at the modest levels of my sales, I find personal networking and personal buzz and happy and loyal readers has been my best promotion. I've cultivated a mailing list of almost 120, and 10% of them responded the other day with a desire to review my new short story (for an ARC). That's pretty great response!

Interested to see others' experiences!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy scouting to you all!


Great new photo, Steve!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Alex Lidell said:


> Let's talk marketing - because the one cool thing about KindleScout is that you get feedback on efforts with is rare. But for once, I'm calling not for marketing ideas but for experiences of what DIDN'T work. Especially if u paid for it.
> 
> 1) headtalker: I had some paid supporters but for an over 2 million reach I got minimal views.


The problem with a lot of those paid supporters is that you are just buying bots.

I've got a gig there - and I think you actually did buy it, Alex - but it is primarily connected to my Twitter feed, and I try to go through my followers regularly to make sure there isn't any bots on it.

For example - you see a lot of followers have a weird-sounding name and then a clunky-sounding bio that reads something like "HEY - MY DAD TOLD ME - IF YOU WANT 5000 MORE TWITTER FOLLOWERS PAY $59.95" or something similar.

So you spend your $59.95 and you wind up with 50 new followers and 4950 new bots, all with funny-sounding names and clunky-sounding bios. That doesn't do ANYTHING for any sort of campaign.

BUT - aside from that problem - let's look at Headtalker and Thunderclap just in general.

I use them just because I can't afford to pay for a BookBub or even a Fussy Librarian. I mean if I got any broker I'd need duct tape to hold me together. So messing around Twitter and running regular Headtalkers and occasional Thunderclaps and taking part in free group promotion like Patty Jansen's big monthly group promotion is about the only way that I can afford to promote - ANYTHING!

Kindle Scout campaign, book promotion, my cat had a poop threads - I can't pay to promote any of these wonderful events.

So - I futz around on Twitter and I jump into the occasional free group promo.

Does Headtalker/Thunderclap HELP your sales?

Well, it doesn't hurt.

Does Headtalker/Thunderclap HELP your Kindle Scout campaign?

Well, it doesn't hurt.

I'd have to flip back an awful lot of pages to get the exact number - but I took a look at my chart and I had over 100 views of my campaign on the day that my Headtalker went live during my Kindle Scout campaign. That netted me about 3 hours of Hot and Trending but the rest of the campaign I stayed Hot and Trending.

So I figure running a HeadTalker to support your Kindle Scout campaign is a little like saving pennies. Pennies add up - but not a whole lot. Odds are, when you roll up that coffee can full of loose change you'll find you've got a couple of hundred dollars worth of quarters, maybe forty dollars worth of dimes, six dollars worth of nickels and three dollars worth of pennies.

Those three dollars of pennies don't amount to much, but it beats a kick in the head with a frozen mukluk.

SO - no, Headtalker/Thunderclap campaigns don't help a WHOLE lot - but they can help a little. And sometimes those few little pennies worth of help can help to tip the balance for you.

What I am saying is that it is better than nothing, and it doesn't really take a lot of extra time to set up - so I still mess with HeadTalkers and Thunderclaps. There will come a day when I am making enough from this game that I can afford to purchase proper promotion - like Book Bub and the like - but this is not that day.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> It may get me kicked out here, but the KBoards promo for "new and undiscovered" books, or whatever they call it, got not one glimmer of activity during a time when other promos got reasonable clicks and buys. I've experimented with Twitter and FB advertising (using the free part of Mark Dawson's course), and though I could generate activity, it was not enough to make it worth my time and investment.
> 
> In contrast, I was pleased with EReaderCafe and mildly pleased with FussyLibrarian, enough to try both of those for my upcoming Countdown Deal, and I'll be adding EReaderNewsToday, which supposedly has twice the reach of the other two (at twice the price of an ad).
> 
> However, at the modest levels of my sales, I find personal networking and personal buzz and happy and loyal readers has been my best promotion. I've cultivated a mailing list of almost 120, and 10% of them responded the other day with a desire to review my new short story (for an ARC). That's pretty great response!
> 
> Interested to see others' experiences!


EReaderNewsToday always did well for me. I'm also hanging on until Kelpie Dreams gets a few more reviews to try promoting with Fussy Librarian.

I had great luck with Robin Reads as well, Cindy - you might want to give them a shot.
(or have I already mentioned them in another post?)


----------



## Alex Lidell

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> It may get me kicked out here, but the KBoards promo for "new and undiscovered" books, or whatever they call it, got not one glimmer of activity during a time when other promos got reasonable clicks and buys. I've experimented with Twitter and FB advertising (using the free part of Mark Dawson's course), and though I could generate activity, it was not enough to make it worth my time and investment.
> 
> In contrast, I was pleased with EReaderCafe and mildly pleased with FussyLibrarian, enough to try both of those for my upcoming Countdown Deal, and I'll be adding EReaderNewsToday, which supposedly has twice the reach of the other two (at twice the price of an ad).
> 
> However, at the modest levels of my sales, I find personal networking and personal buzz and happy and loyal readers has been my best promotion. I've cultivated a mailing list of almost 120, and 10% of them responded the other day with a desire to review my new short story (for an ARC). That's pretty great response!
> 
> Interested to see others' experiences!


Thank you Cindy!! I didn't know about EReaderCafe or FussyLibrarian. But good to know re twitter and facebook advertising experience. Several people have taken out facebooks adds, but though i've seen feedback on how you can focus the adds, i've not (before you) seen feedback on their effectiveness at different levels.

Steve, totally agree with you that "it doesn't hurt" and there are lots of free resources to try! But I'm finding so few honest threads about the effectiveness of some paid compaigns that I'm engaging the brain trust here to know, at least, what to expect. Good point re twitter bots - I don't think i realized that. Probably the few hits I got came from your followers and the other Kboarders. I'd do Headtalker again, I just have different expectations of it this time around, ya know.

I also tried a Fevrr $5 gig of "i'll post your book to 80+ reader centric facebook groups" thing. Review: if i do it again, i will have the person send me a proof first. She used the wrong image (don't know how, i sent a file!) and added a grammar error (... i gave her a sentence to copy/paste!). When she sent me proof of work and i asked her to fix it, she explained she couldn't because it was so time consuming. I then went to some random groups she'd posted on and saw that there was one book or another posted every few minutes and a lot of the group members overlapped. Are these "reader groups" advertizer groups? maybe. For all that I expected no results, but my views did go up that day and I can't account for them another way. So, yes, i would do it again because it takes 5 minutes (and $5) of my time and its emotionally very very easy but I do not my any means have an expectation of great things the ad primisses


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> I use them just because I can't afford to pay for a BookBub or even a Fussy Librarian. I mean if I got any broker I'd need duct tape to hold me together. So messing around Twitter and running regular Headtalkers and occasional Thunderclaps and taking part in free group promotion like Patty Jansen's big monthly group promotion is about the only way that I can afford to promote - ANYTHING!
> 
> Kindle Scout campaign, book promotion, my cat had a poop threads - I can't pay to promote any of these wonderful events.


What about GoFundMe? I tentatively offer it up as a suggestion because I think there are pros and cons. I saw something maybe last year about an author who used it, and got flack for posting comments that made her sound entitled. On the other hand, people who want to support you will feel good about showing that support with currency.


----------



## RMGauthier

Alex,

I tried to use a Facebook ad for my Kindle Scout campaign. It was in the last week of the campaign and I had never done one before so I had no idea what I was doing. I boosted two posts, both ran for about 1/2 day and both were rejected because I had used too many words in the add. The one add was my campaign banner and the other was just my book on an image with my tag line & title over the image, but obviously these had too many words for the ads. You have to have an image and only 20% can be fonts. 

Overall, I could see how the ads have the potential to reach many viewers and can have the ability to spread the word about your book, but on the other the click through rate was pretty small. Out of 413 reached only two engaged in the time that the add did run. The cost was about $3.

Just remember this was my first add and I had no idea what I was doing at the time. I can see the potential in these adds, but in the future I would probably use it to get likes on my page or views of my website, something along those lines.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> EReaderNewsToday always did well for me. I'm also hanging on until Kelpie Dreams gets a few more reviews to try promoting with Fussy Librarian.
> 
> I had great luck with Robin Reads as well, Cindy - you might want to give them a shot.
> (or have I already mentioned them in another post?)


I love the look of Robin Reads, but they don't operate outside of the main fiction genres and a catchall nonfiction, so I'm thinking my historical-literary works wouldn't fit the reader expectations. I wouldn't even know which genre to pick!


----------



## Alex Lidell

RMGauthier said:


> Alex,
> 
> I tried to use a Facebook ad for my Kindle Scout campaign. It was in the last week of the campaign and I had never done one before so I had no idea what I was doing. I boosted two posts, both ran for about 1/2 day and both were rejected because I had used too many words in the add. The one add was my campaign banner and the other was just my book on an image with my tag line & title over the image, but obviously these had too many words for the ads. You have to have an image and only 20% can be fonts.
> 
> Overall, I could see how the ads have the potential to reach many viewers and can have the ability to spread the word about your book, but on the other the click through rate was pretty small. Out of 413 reached only two engaged in the time that the add did run. The cost was about $3.
> 
> Just remember this was my first add and I had no idea what I was doing at the time. I can see the potential in these adds, but in the future I would probably use it to get likes on my page or views of my website, something along those lines.


OOO, good info. Thank you. So nice to have someone's experience to draw on!


----------



## WestofCassy

Alexi, for fun, I decided to run a Facebook ad last night for $10. I don't have a budget really, but neither do I have any disposable cash. My book is Romance, so your mileage may vary. I put in all the Urban Fantasy, Paranormal tags I could, set it to the US only, and women only. Why women? My target audience. It hasn't completed but the results so far are interesting. 

1080 people have seen it. 
8 People have clicked. 
1 person clicked through to KS. 
4 people liked my page. 
3 liked the post itself but not the page.
0 people signed up for my mailing list (again wasn't advertising for that).

The likes are incidental, I wasn't advertising for those. I was advertising my initial KS launch post. About ten words and my cover. If you want to see it you can click through on my Facebook (feel free to click like). 
I still have $4 left in the add funds, but so far it looks like I'm getting about an 8% click rate. 

Now for the most interesting thing! All, and I mean all 8 clicks, were women 45 - 65. All of them. I might narrow my add next time (if there is a next time). I do plan on tracking all this to make sure I learn something.


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> Now for the most interesting thing! All, and I mean all 8 clicks, we're women 45 - 65. All of them. I might narrow my add next time (if there is a next time). I do plan on tracking all this to make sure I learn something.


West, OOOOO, that is intersting. You know, getting an idea of who my real audience is (at least online) may be worth a bit of investment !! Not, is $10 worth clicks? hmm...


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex Lidell said:


> West, OOOOO, that is intersting. You know, getting an idea of who my real audience is (at least online) may be worth a bit of investment !! Not, is $10 worth clicks? hmm...


That's how I see it. I knew my audience was women (since it's paranormal romance) but I didn't realise they would skew so much older. I think that's worth the ten dollars. I'm curious if they would have bought had it been available to sell.

On a side note, I think I'm going to stop checking H&T for a few days (or try). It's kind of stressing me out clicking through all the pages to wonder if I'm still there.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Filled my three open nom slots with:

Meeting Danger, Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
Nightshade, A.K. Anderson
Hollow Bond, BJ Bourg

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## WestofCassy

Quick update, 

15 total people clicked on the ad
5 clicked through to KS
7 liked the post 
3 liked the page. 

All still women, 45-65


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> Quick update,
> 
> 15 total people clicked on the ad
> 5 clicked through to KS
> 7 liked the post
> 3 liked the page.
> 
> All still women, 45-65


Wait I'm confused - if they clicked the add should it not have gone right to kindle scout? Why that that a different category?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Mark Wakely said:


> Filled my three open nom slots with:
> 
> Meeting Danger, Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> Nightshade, A.K. Anderson
> Hollow Bond, BJ Bourg
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks so much for the vote, Mark! It's down to the wire...just three more hours before our campaign closes.

By the way, I'm loving all these discussions about marketing. I'm taking notes. LOL


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jada Ryker said:


> What about GoFundMe? I tentatively offer it up as a suggestion because I think there are pros and cons. I saw something maybe last year about an author who used it, and got flack for posting comments that made her sound entitled. On the other hand, people who want to support you will feel good about showing that support with currency.


That's a good thought, Jada, and I've heard some folks had some good results. But I hate the idea of asking (re: begging) people for money. It's hard enough to ask them to buy my book.


Thanks, anyway. I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Kevin George

WestofCassy said:


> That's how I see it. I knew my audience was women (since it's paranormal romance) but I didn't realise they would skew so much older. I think that's worth the ten dollars. I'm curious if they would have bought had it been available to sell.
> 
> I've run quite a few Facebook ads over the past year and have found that the majority of my clicks, about 3/4 if I had to guess, tended to be older users. Makes me wonder if the younger generation is so accustomed to skipping over ads in general that they pay no attention to FB ads (my kids are always confused when we watch 'live TV' and cant fast forward through the commercials). Though I feel like my sci-fi books would be more enjoyed by younger readers, I've found that focusing ads for older readers leads to more clicks.


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex Lidell said:


> Wait I'm confused - if they clicked the add should it not have gone right to kindle scout? Why that that a different category?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That may be my fault. I've never done this before. I think I might have advertised the post and not the Kindle Scout. So instead of one click to my Scout, it was one click to my page, and another to the Scout.


----------



## Guest

Mark Wakely said:


> Filled my three open nom slots with:
> 
> Meeting Danger, Caila Jaynes and Allyson Simonian
> Nightshade, A.K. Anderson
> Hollow Bond, BJ Bourg
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark!


----------



## thezuda

Hello Everyone
Saw this post here which allows for Kindle Scout Nomination requests, so thought of trying to post a request for my book "Vivan's Love Story" too.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3DFMITFD3VCDK
Your nominations would be very much appreciated
If you are interested in learning about my previous as well as ongoing projects please feel free to drop by my sire www.writox.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Monday - stop kicking me in the head.

I've got to get up and get dressed and head for the hospital for an annual appointment that I'd like to skip. Then catch a bus ride back home and chill for a couple of hours and then back downtown for an evening shift.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
5 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
5 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
6 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
6 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
6 days left The City Below by Kevin George
7 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
11 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
11 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
12 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
12 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
13 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
17 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
17 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
18 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
18 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
19 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
21 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
21 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
24 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
26 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex, are you doing any advertising to stay in H&T? I've been in six days solid, but I've had fewer views each day. I finally fell out this morning. I was curious if you were doing anything active that helped?


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> Alex, are you doing any advertising to stay in H&T? I've been in six days solid, but I've had fewer views each day. I finally fell out this morning. I was curious if you were doing anything active that helped?


West - a lot of personal word of mouth. Also teamed up with another kindle scout author (Hi Cristi!!) and we did some infomercials of Navy vs Pirates in the age of sail. Did. $5 Fevrr gig but see a previous post for review of that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 5 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 5 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 6 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 6 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 6 days left The City Below by Kevin George
> 7 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 11 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 11 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
> 12 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 12 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 13 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 17 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 17 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 18 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 18 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> 19 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 21 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 21 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 24 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 26 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson


It seems to strange to not see our book in this list anymore, but the fact that it's gone means that we've transitioned from campaign status to purgatory. LOL The first thing I did this morning was fill my newly opened nomination slot with a board member. 

Thanks so much to everyone on this board who nominated our book, MEETING DANGER. The number of page views from this group was significant, and I really appreciate your encouragement and support.

As for our final numbers, I was thrilled that our page views finally crossed into four-digit territory. LOL

Views: 1,154
H&T: 84 hours
Internal: 35% External 65%

Considering that my writing partner and I are relatively unknown with little-to-no following, I'd say we did okay for our first run at this. If we're not offered a contract, I'll be disappointed, but it won't rock my world. We have all our ducks in a row, ready to publish on our own, and I've learned a lot from this process--especially how to get over my shyness about marketing. 

Thanks again for your support, everyone. This is a great group!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Caila Jaynes said:


> Views: 1,154
> H&T: 84 hours
> Internal: 35% External 65%


Not bad at all!

I'm still hoping to hear back today about the KS version of my book, but the Paperback and hardcopy versions are up on amazon for preorder now!

Paperback version


----------



## lincolnjcole

NANMANME said:


> Hey Lincoln! I remember seeing your book on Goodreads and finding the premise interesting. It's good to see you on here. I just joined these forums so I'm a fish out of water. And I also put a book up for campaign on Scout a few days ago.
> 
> P.S. I am also from Ohio! HA.


Ha! Awesome! It's been a crazy ride getting everything situated and kind of frustrating!

Good luck with your campaign and let me know if you need any help! Us Ohioans need to stick together!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Locked and loaded on Nightshade, Hollow Bond and The Changeling. 

And welcome to the boards NANMANME.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Steve, in case I have not said it lately, thank u for that daily list. Just watching TIDES move from the bottom up has been therapeutic - proof that time has not in fact frozen still and the 30 days do click away.  Sigh. 

6 more days until purgatory.  Lincoln, u r a liar, it is still nerve wrecking. 

On the other hand, YAY Lincoln for having the books on pre-order!!!  Have u gotten a copy for yourself to proof on paper or is that not really needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Hey everyone,

I wanted to share a lesson learned. I paid for a week of promotion through a fiverr vendor that offered newsletter promotion with bitly tracking. The service went through today:










with the traffic here:









Based on what I've seen with my newsletter emails, this should have immediately put me in the hot and trending list. In talking with some other authors who tried the service, it looks like Amazon ignores these links from the anonymous proxy.

When I emailed the vendor, they cancelled my order and gave me a refund, but said their service still resulted in page views and possible nominations. I guess this is true but you're not getting the true effect of organic traffic. I've had much better results by running a rafflecopter giveaway and focusing on my facebook page and email lists.

Onward and upward!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChickenWrangler said:


> Based on what I've seen with my newsletter emails, this should have immediately put me in the hot and trending list. In talking with some other authors who tried the service, it looks like Amazon ignores these links from the anonymous proxy.
> 
> When I emailed the vendor, they cancelled my order and gave me a refund, but said their service still resulted in page views and possible nominations. I guess this is true but you're not getting the true effect of organic traffic. I've had much better results by running a rafflecopter giveaway and focusing on my facebook page and email lists.
> 
> Onward and upward!


You hit the nail on the head with Organic traffic. Amazon didn't necessarily ignore these views, but most likely they were bounce traffic and left under a few seconds. Amazon probably doesn't track those clicks whether they are organic or not (could be accidental/duplicate clicks) and the point is to get people on your page that are going to stick around for a while and read your (hopefully) compelling content.

Paying for clicks doesn't help, and DEFINITELY has NO IMPACT on hot and trending. Those lists are based off the internal algorithms amazon uses which take into account nominations, saves, traffic, etc to determine your placement in the lists.

Which is to say, those 68 clicks were real insofar as you paid for clicks and got them, but they are clicks the way clicking a link and immediately hitting the back button are and serve you no purpose for kindle scout.

Giveaways are a good idea for sure, and there are much better resources to use to generate traffic, paid and free.


----------



## Jada Ryker

NANMANME said:


> And I also put a book up for campaign on Scout a few days ago. P.S. I am also from Ohio! HA. P.S.S. Forgot to link my KS page. Sorry! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3RJ2V02XI3G71


Welcome, we're glad to have you!

And for Elle, Paul, LB, RM, Katherine, our friends still in limbo: I'm sending great thoughts your way. Hang in there!

For those of you in active campaigns: I did post part two of my Kindle Scout experience: http://jadaryker.com/?p=134. I also have links to great resources, including Steve and Lincoln's sites.

Take what's helpful and leave the rest. If you copy any of my templates as a starting point, don't forget to remove INSERT NAME...


----------



## Alex Lidell

ChickenWrangler said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share a lesson learned. I paid for a week of promotion through a fiverr vendor that offered newsletter promotion with bitly tracking. The service went through today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the traffic here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've seen with my newsletter emails, this should have immediately put me in the hot and trending list. In talking with some other authors who tried the service, it looks like Amazon ignores these links from the anonymous proxy.
> 
> When I emailed the vendor, they cancelled my order and gave me a refund, but said their service still resulted in page views and possible nominations. I guess this is true but you're not getting the true effect of organic traffic. I've had much better results by running a rafflecopter giveaway and focusing on my facebook page and email lists.
> 
> Onward and upward!


Can u share which vendor this was so I can stay away?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PattiLarsen

I'm almost ready--Eve goes live tomorrow after two weeks of preorder! Two sequels are done and getting their final shine for the morning. I'll be hitting publish on them first thing tomorrow (or maybe at midnight if I just can't stand waiting). Both sequels will have a full novel, first in complete series, in the back. And the next three will release over August and into September. I'm so excited I can barely stand it and just want to say thank you to all of you who have made this journey so much fun so far.  I'll update with how things go if I can manage to stop checking my numbers... happy scouting!


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> I'm almost ready--Eve goes live tomorrow after two weeks of preorder! Two sequels are done and getting their final shine for the morning. I'll be hitting publish on them first thing tomorrow (or maybe at midnight if I just can't stand waiting). Both sequels will have a full novel, first in complete series, in the back. And the next three will release over August and into September. I'm so excited I can barely stand it and just want to say thank you to all of you who have made this journey so much fun so far.  I'll update with how things go if I can manage to stop checking my numbers... happy scouting!


That is super awesome! I'm so thrilled for you! I just got the preorder page for Raven's Peak about 10 minutes ago lol. June 5th, exactly when I expected/hoped it would release.

Now it's about to go crazy. I'm only just starting my second book, so I won't have a lot ready like you do, but it's all good


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> That is super awesome! I'm so thrilled for you! I just got the preorder page for Raven's Peak about 10 minutes ago lol. June 5th, exactly when I expected/hoped it would release.
> 
> Now it's about to go crazy. I'm only just starting my second book, so I won't have a lot ready like you do, but it's all good


WHOOO!  Excited for you, Lincoln! You'll kick butt


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

ChickenWrangler said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share a lesson learned. I paid for a week of promotion through a fiverr vendor that offered newsletter promotion with bitly tracking. The service went through today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing this! I'm going to be using Book Butterfly and they have a email service. I'm going to see how that goes and report back to everyone. I hope they don't have an issue with this. On the bright side, it's exposure to potential readers no matter what. With all the KU drama they've been cracking down a lot, but not on the right people.
> 
> with the traffic here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I've seen with my newsletter emails, this should have immediately put me in the hot and trending list. In talking with some other authors who tried the service, it looks like Amazon ignores these links from the anonymous proxy.
> 
> When I emailed the vendor, they cancelled my order and gave me a refund, but said their service still resulted in page views and possible nominations. I guess this is true but you're not getting the true effect of organic traffic. I've had much better results by running a rafflecopter giveaway and focusing on my facebook page and email lists.
> 
> Onward and upward!


----------



## WestofCassy

I really thought the indie blogs and fandom websites would be ahead of the curve on this. The half dozen big ones I have visited to try and secure some advertising for my work have all said, "We don't accept self-published titles at this time".

Seriously, what are they reviewing then? The seven UF and PR books that collectively come out each year? If there was a genre that EXPLODED because of self-pub, these two are it. How disheartening to see these indie sites as stodgy, and behind the times as the publishers.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Booksbutterfly...


I used them for my promo. 420 views for the first 2 days, and then 220 views for the second batch of days. I consider it highly worthwhile


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> 27 days left to go on my Scout campaign and one thing I've found is, this time around, Facebook has been more helpful. I've been posting in more groups and I don't know if it's the genre this time (crime thriller) as opposed to last time (YA fantasy romance) but I've had more clicks and page views from FB.
> No Hot and Trending action yet, although yesterday I think I got 90 page views. We'll see how it goes today. I have been largely away from computer as am on holiday but might give it a bit more of a push in a couple of days.
> 
> I definitely recommend posting in Facebook Groups though, especially if you can't afford paid promo, next to traffic from Kindle Scout it is my biggest source of clicks.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good campaign and good luck to all those still waiting to hear


I agree with you. The majority of my clicks have been facebook too. This has been a great way to see the reality of our "reach" to potential readers. Are you hashtaging yours? I'm using #kindlescout in my posts.


----------



## WestofCassy

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I'm using #kindlescout in my posts.


You are a genius!


----------



## benlovejoy

lincolnjcole said:


> Paying for clicks doesn't help, and DEFINITELY has NO IMPACT on hot and trending. Those lists are based off the internal algorithms amazon uses which take into account nominations, saves, traffic, etc to determine your placement in the lists.


Indeed. According to Amazon's FAQ, only nominations and saves impact Hot & Trending - traffic has no impact (though I'm sure it factors into the actual decision afterwards): https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3PLXAIW89C9W5

"How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? 
Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly."

I've been fortunate that Dated entered H&T five hours in and has been in solidly ever since. Most of my traffic has come from organic Facebook shares plus a giveaway.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

lincolnjcole said:


> I used them for my promo. 420 views for the first 2 days, and then 220 views for the second batch of days. I consider it highly worthwhile


This is great news! I hope it works out for me as well as it did for you, Lincoln!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

lincolnjcole said:


> You hit the nail on the head with Organic traffic. Amazon didn't necessarily ignore these views, but most likely they were bounce traffic and left under a few seconds. Amazon probably doesn't track those clicks whether they are organic or not (could be accidental/duplicate clicks) and the point is to get people on your page that are going to stick around for a while and read your (hopefully) compelling content.
> 
> Paying for clicks doesn't help, and DEFINITELY has NO IMPACT on hot and trending. Those lists are based off the internal algorithms amazon uses which take into account nominations, saves, traffic, etc to determine your placement in the lists.
> 
> Which is to say, those 68 clicks were real insofar as you paid for clicks and got them, but they are clicks the way clicking a link and immediately hitting the back button are and serve you no purpose for kindle scout.
> 
> Giveaways are a good idea for sure, and there are much better resources to use to generate traffic, paid and free.


I've been enjoying reading all your suggestions. Because Marble Creek is a historical novel, I've had some success posting on Facebook historical group sites. I've posted on a Milwaukee Road site, Idaho historical sites, etc. You just never know whose attention you'll catch. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## PattiLarsen

Just downloaded my copy of Raven's Peak


----------



## Paul Kohler

PattiLarsen said:


> Just downloaded my copy of Raven's Peak


Me too!

And so sorry, Elle. Hope you still publish on your own.


----------



## RMGauthier

Got my copy of Raven's Peak too! 

Can't wait for tomorrow's release of Chaos, Patti! 

Hang in there everyone who's running campaigns. 

And for those of us still waiting, tomorrow's another day hopefully the sun will shine on us.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Jada Ryker said:


> And for Elle, Paul, LB, RM, Katherine, our friends still in limbo: I'm sending great thoughts your way. Hang in there!


Today was the end of Day One in limbo for me. So nerve-racking! I don't know whether to hope to be put out of my misery early, or pray for an extended wait in the hopes that it means a positive response. 

Congrats to Patti! Hope you sell gangbusters!


----------



## MGD

My book is up on Kindle Scout now. It's kind of a whirlwind I have to say.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29MBT858RBHBM


----------



## PattiLarsen

RMGauthier said:


> Got my copy of Raven's Peak too!
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow's release of Chaos, Patti!
> 
> Hang in there everyone who's running campaigns.
> 
> And for those of us still waiting, tomorrow's another day hopefully the sun will shine on us.


 Thank you! Nervous and excited...


----------



## PattiLarsen

Caila Jaynes said:


> Today was the end of Day One in limbo for me. So nerve-racking! I don't know whether to hope to be put out of my misery early, or pray for an extended wait in the hopes that it means a positive response.
> 
> Congrats to Patti! Hope you sell gangbusters!


YAY! Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is a warm and wet Tuesday out there. The lights just flickered. Hope the power isn't going.

Better get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
4 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
4 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
5 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
5 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
5 days left The City Below by Kevin George
6 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
10 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
10 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
11 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
11 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
12 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
16 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
16 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
17 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
17 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
18 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
20 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
20 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
23 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
25 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Melita Joy

Good luck to those that are waiting to hear their results. I'm off to Manila tomorrow and then Las Vegas on Sunday. Big trip and very excited. The downside is that my campaigning will come to a grinding halt. However, did I mention Vegas!  Happy scouting everyone.


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Just downloaded my copy of Raven's Peak


WOOHOO, it's finally live! I got the email last night and now I'm super excited about it! If anyone wants to post a review:

Post Review Raven's Peak

Thank you all so much for the support! You guys are the best and I couldn't have done any of this without you!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> WOOHOO, it's finally live! I got the email last night and now I'm super excited about it! If anyone wants to post a review:
> 
> Post Review Raven's Peak
> 
> Thank you all so much for the support! You guys are the best and I couldn't have done any of this without you!


I'll be reading on the plane on the way to Nashville--I'll post when I get home


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> I'll be reading on the plane on the way to Nashville--I'll post when I get home


Thanks so much!


----------



## writerguyKen

Even by my usual standards I have a large stack of books waiting to be read, but thrilled to add Raven's Peak to the pile!


----------



## lincolnjcole

writerguyKen said:


> Even by my usual standards I have a large stack of books waiting to be read, but thrilled to add Raven's Peak to the pile!


Thanks so much!



beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Actually, though I typically hashtag on Twitter I don't normally on Facebook. Do you think it's worthwhile to do so then?
> 
> and on other news, congrats, Lincoln, I got my free copy of your book, Raven's Peak today, excited to read it as the sample looked awesome.
> 
> Congrats too to Patti, on the upcoming release of Eve, another fantastic book.
> 
> I think my Scout campaign has 25 days left but I'm on holiday and just chilling out this time, I won't be nervous like I was the first time around since I've already suffered rejection and survived to tell the tale!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good summer and happy scouting!


I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## JaneHealeyUnga

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks so much!


Congrats Lincoln and Patti!! So happy to read both! Also just tweeted about your books to my 3,000+ Twitter followers, trying to help spread the word!


----------



## lincolnjcole

JaneHealeyUnga said:


> Congrats Lincoln and Patti!! So happy to read both! Also just tweeted about your books to my 3,000+ Twitter followers, trying to help spread the word!


Thanks


----------



## Steve Vernon

So these two writers walk into a bar.

"Hold it," the first writer says. "I need to think about this."

"What's to think about?" the second writer asked.

"Well," the first writer said. "Maybe I don't want to walk into this bar. Maybe I want to walk into the bar down the street, or the bar across town, or maybe I am going to join AA and give up walking into bars completely."

"You've got a point," the second writer agreed. "We really ought not to be hasty in our action."

Just then this moose walked up to the first writer and said to him, "Don't just stand here thinking about things. Pick up the pace, would you? Get into that bar, get your butt upon that chair and get that first draft down you."

Which is exactly what the first writer did.

"Who was that moose, anyway?" the second writer asked the first writer as the two of them sat there and finished their first drafts.

"You're spelling it wrong," the first writer said. "It's got a U in it, not two O's!"

*****************
You can read that twice if you need to. It's a slow ball.

As for me, I think that I had better get to the making of the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
3 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
3 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
4 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
4 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
4 days left The City Below by Kevin George
5 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
9 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
9 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
10 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
10 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
11 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
15 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
15 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
16 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
16 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
17 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
19 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
19 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
22 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
24 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Steve Vernon said:


> So these two writers walk into a bar.
> 
> "Hold it," the first writer says. "I need to think about this."
> 
> "What's to think about?" the second writer asked.
> 
> "Well," the first writer said. "Maybe I don't want to walk into this bar. Maybe I want to walk into the bar down the street, or the bar across town, or maybe I am going to join AA and give up walking into bars completely."
> 
> "You've got a point," the second writer agreed. "We really ought not to be hasty in our action."
> 
> Just then this moose walked up to the first writer and said to him, "Don't just stand here thinking about things. Pick up the pace, would you? Get into that bar, get your butt upon that chair and get that first draft down you."
> 
> Which is exactly what the first writer did.
> 
> "Who was that moose, anyway?" the second writer asked the first writer as the two of them sat there and finished their first drafts.
> 
> "You're spelling it wrong," the first writer said. "It's got a U in it, not two O's!"
> 
> *****************
> You can read that twice if you need to. It's a slow ball.
> 
> As for me, I think that I had better get to the making of the list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
> 3 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
> 3 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
> 4 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
> 4 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> 4 days left The City Below by Kevin George
> 5 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 9 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 9 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
> 10 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 10 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 11 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 15 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 15 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 16 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 16 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> 17 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 19 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 19 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 22 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 24 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


That's so funny - but true - in correcting typos, I make others. It's 2 a.m. here, but I'm chuckling. Nominate Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## WestofCassy

Four days to go Alex! You can do it!

On the marketing side of things, I tried something crazy! And... it worked! I had 81 views yesterday (as opposed to 40 the day before). When I do no marketing or very little, my views slowly go down. This makes me fairly certain what I did had an effect. 

I emailed five of my favorite self-pubbed authors and asked them to nominate me. 

Four of them haven't responded yet... but one of them put me out to her 2200 twitter followers! Yay!

The moral of the story is: You never know until you try!


----------



## JacquelineWard

My Kindle Scout novel* Random Acts of Unkindness* is live! I've published it in paperback too and I'll be blogging about the process (some tips from someone who has recently worked with Createspace) next week. The nominations process worked for me and I got quite a few reviews before it was published - now it's out I'm waiting to see what happens!

Thank you to everyone for all their support and advice, I've been reading and nominating while I was working on edits and the paperback and marketing, now I'll be back on here more often!

Good luck to you all and thanks again  x


----------



## lbclark75

Paul Kohler said:


> Oh, the wait. It hurts. It hurts so much. Maybe today is the day! At least that's what I keep telling myself ... EVERY DAY! Today is the 7th day The Hunted Assassin has been in review, and it feels longer than the entire nomination period felt combined.


I'm beginning to think they've forgotten all about us. :O This is..what? Day 12? Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Paul Kohler

lbclark75 said:


> I'm beginning to think they've forgotten all about us. :O This is..what? Day 12? Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.


I know! What the heck? I think it's because our books were SO GOOD, they're trying to figure out the best way to send us our money.  Honestly, I'm so numb from the long wait that all I can do is joke about it now. Maybe today we'll hear.


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> Four days to go Alex! You can do it!
> 
> On the marketing side of things, I tried something crazy! And... it worked! I had 81 views yesterday (as opposed to 40 the day before). When I do no marketing or very little, my views slowly go down. This makes me fairly certain what I did had an effect.
> 
> I emailed five of my favorite self-pubbed authors and asked them to nominate me.
> 
> Four of them haven't responded yet... but one of them put me out to her 2200 twitter followers! Yay!
> 
> The moral of the story is: You never know until you try!


Thank you, West. I am super nervous and have no idea how out friends who are in purgatory are surviving at all.

Awesome call about reaching out to other authors. It gets you tweets AND contacts. And sometimes friends. I ended up being asked to teach at a writing retreat this summer - and I met the organizer incidentally because i was being generally social due to KindleScout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

Get used to the wait, folks. It's summer and the Kindle Scout team is a pretty small group. If ONE person goes on vacation, things are bound to slow down.

Relax, breathe easy, meditate, take up yoga, have a beer, go fishing, buy my book...oh shoot, how on earth did that last one slip out there?


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Paul Kohler said:


> I know! What the heck? I think it's because our books were SO GOOD, they're trying to figure out the best way to send us our money.  Honestly, I'm so numb from the long wait that all I can do is joke about it now. Maybe today we'll hear.


My partner and I are only on Day 3 of the wait so far and I'm going crazy. I can only imagine how you guys are feeling at Day 12.

I'm thinking Steve may have a point: maybe someone's on vacation. But I'd rather think that Paul's got the right idea: our books were SO GOOD, they're trying to figure out the best way to send us our money.


----------



## Paul Kohler

... and on the twelfth day, Kindle Scout pooped in my Cheerios. 

I just got the rejection email. D'oh! Oh well. I'm off to publish it on my own! The bright side is I get more of the money from each book sale, and I get to control its promotions! Yeah!

Now, a question: I've planned for publishing on my own from day one, and that day was set to be June 28th, which is next week. Would I be better off to push that back a few weeks and try to get some ad spots booked for the release? Budgetary reasons dictate no, but I'd like to hear what you all think.

Thanks again for all the support along the way. This group rocks!


----------



## WestofCassy

I would go ahead and push the button on your pre-planned date. Do you have a follow-up book?


----------



## Alex Lidell

Oh nooooo Paul!  But I'm super glad you are staying the course. Hugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jada Ryker

Paul Kohler said:


> Now, a question: I've planned for publishing on my own from day one, and that day was set to be June 28th, which is next week. Would I be better off to push that back a few weeks and try to get some ad spots booked for the release? Budgetary reasons dictate no, but I'd like to hear what you all think.


I'm sorry, Paul. How about this: 
1. Release on that planned timeline, while those scout nominators are jonesing for The Hunted Assassin. 
2. If it's in Kindle Select, plan a free or reduced price promotion in about 90 days (you get 5 free days/90 days). 
3. Fill out those mind-numbingly tedious forms ahead of time to get it posted by sites on the book's free days for free (check local listings ). 
4. You could plan some low-cost promos that you know from previous experience worked for you. 
5. Write some more Linear Shift books, cause four weren't enough for me.

Sorry, as your long-time fangirl, I had to get that last one in


----------



## RMGauthier

Me too! Must be rejection day. LOL


----------



## lincolnjcole

RMGauthier said:


> Me too! Must be rejection day. LOL


That sucks! Sorry to hear it.



SimonePond said:


> And I'm out... Just got my rejection email. Kinda sucks. But we move on.


Nothing you can do except move on and keep at it!



Paul Kohler said:


> ... and on the twelfth day, Kindle Scout pooped in my Cheerios.
> 
> I just got the rejection email. D'oh! Oh well. I'm off to publish it on my own! The bright side is I get more of the money from each book sale, and I get to control its promotions! Yeah!
> 
> Now, a question: I've planned for publishing on my own from day one, and that day was set to be June 28th, which is next week. Would I be better off to push that back a few weeks and try to get some ad spots booked for the release? Budgetary reasons dictate no, but I'd like to hear what you all think.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support along the way. This group rocks!


That sucks to hear. I thought your book was in for sure. Just goes to show how few books they really accept. Onward to self-publishing!

June 28th isn't a terrible day...Depends on what advertising sites you have in mind.


----------



## Alex Lidell

RM but I wanted CONTROL!! Gr... Will just have to buy it now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Lidell

Looks like they are doing batches judging by multiple rejections today and a selection of plum blossoms.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Kohler

Well, how's this for quick! Plus, I was still able to get it listed as a pre-release, even though they say you need 10 days ahead of the release date. Anyway, It's up there, and I'll leave it at .99 cents until July 1st.

https://amzn.com/B01HFJ48VK


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> Well, how's this for quick! Plus, I was still able to get it listed as a pre-release, even though they say you need 10 days ahead of the release date. Anyway, It's up there, and I'll leave it at .99 cents until July 1st.
> 
> https://amzn.com/B01HFJ48VK


preordered! can't wait to read it!


----------



## writerguyKen

Turns out misery does not love company. So sorry Paul, Katherine, Simone and RM. 
The good news is I'm not miserable at all, and I suspect you won't be either in a day or so. The waiting was horrible, everything after is fine. 

I'm going to be reaching out for self pub advice as I've not ever done it.


----------



## Paul Kohler

writerguyKen said:


> Turns out misery does not love company. So sorry Paul, Katherine, Simone and RM.
> The good news is I'm not miserable at all, and I suspect you won't be either in a day or so. The waiting was horrible, everything after is fine.
> 
> I'm going to be reaching out for self pub advice as I've not ever done it.


Thanks, Ken- I'm full of information on self-publishing, and would love to share.

As for Kindle Scout, I suspected I'd get a rejection from the beginning, and was completely prepared for it. The wait at the end was the worst by far, and I'm ready to move on. I'll do it all again, because the 30 days is kind of a blast, and the next project might be more up their alley.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

writerguyKen said:


> Turns out misery does not love company. So sorry Paul, Katherine, Simone and RM.
> The good news is I'm not miserable at all, and I suspect you won't be either in a day or so. The waiting was horrible, everything after is fine.
> 
> I'm going to be reaching out for self pub advice as I've not ever done it.
> 
> I'm so sorry to all four of you.  I'm terrified I'll be joining the rejection circle, but at least I feel really confident about the book. I've done more work on it since I sent it to scout. I wish I could send them the updated copy for a read before they reject me.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Paul Kohler said:


> Well, how's this for quick! Plus, I was still able to get it listed as a pre-release, even though they say you need 10 days ahead of the release date. Anyway, It's up there, and I'll leave it at .99 cents until July 1st.
> 
> https://amzn.com/B01HFJ48VK


I've heard pre-release sales don't count in sales rank. What is my pro of doing a pre-order? I'd love your expertise on this.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Actually, though I typically hashtag on Twitter I don't normally on Facebook. Do you think it's worthwhile to do so then?
> 
> and on other news, congrats, Lincoln, I got my free copy of your book, Raven's Peak today, excited to read it as the sample looked awesome.
> 
> Congrats too to Patti, on the upcoming release of Eve, another fantastic book.
> 
> I find hashtagging on Facebook to work for me. If nothing else it's a good way for me to look back to see who's sharing posts for me so I can share them as a thank you. It's been a good way to find out kindle scout participants and see where they are promoing too.
> 
> I think my Scout campaign has 25 days left but I'm on holiday and just chilling out this time, I won't be nervous like I was the first time around since I've already suffered rejection and survived to tell the tale!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good summer and happy scouting!


----------



## cggaudet

So sorry to the batch of rejections today! I was really expecting at least a couple of yes's! Oh well, good luck with whatever step you take next.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Me: four more days
Husband; of what?
Me: KindleScout  U voted for me right?
H: I needed to vote ? For what?
Me: yes! My book !
H: well I knew u wrote a book...

I love him. But can I please kill him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meb Bryant

I'm sorry your books weren't chosen Paul, Katherine, Simone, and RM. You'll feel better in a few days when the sting of rejection wears off. We wrote good books! Now, let's share them with the world.
Hugs,
Meb


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Sorry to hear about the rejections that went through today 

Nominated:
Tides by Alex Lidell
USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

On the advice of fellow Kindle Scouters I started a Head Talker campaign for Marble Creek. I still don't understand how it works, but I'd appreciate anyone signing up on it (or whatever the proper terminology is) - it has two days to go. I've learned so much from this chat room about promotions. Am really happy to be here.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/marble-creek/


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Pauline Creeden said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejections that went through today


So sad to hear the news about Paul, Katherine, Simone, and RM, but I'm sure you'll all do well regardless. The cream rises to the top, and all that.

We're still waiting to hear the news about our submission. I have a feeling we'll be joining the club with you four, but it's not such bad company to keep.


----------



## benlovejoy

So frustrating after all that work, Paul, Katherine, Simone and RM. On the upside, Scout still gets you an audience as Amazon emails backers when you publish, so best of luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Karen Charbonneau said:


> On the advice of fellow Kindle Scouters I started a Head Talker campaign for Marble Creek. I still don't understand how it works, but I'd appreciate anyone signing up on it (or whatever the proper terminology is) - it has two days to go. I've learned so much from this chat room about promotions. Am really happy to be here.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/marble-creek/


Let me see if I can explain quickly.

You need twenty-five supporters - and then the Headtalker is set to go live.

If it gets the necessary twenty-five supporters - in two days time your announcement regarding your Kindle Scout Campaign will automatically be Tweeted, Facebook Announced, or announced on Tumblr or Linked In - depending on how the supporter voted to support you.

So I just hit the support button and promoted your Headtalker for my Twitter, my Tumblr, and my Linked In. That gave you THREE more supporters - bringing you up from a total of 18 supporters, up to your new total of 21 supporters. Which means that in 2 days time (assuming you hit the necessary 25 supporters) your announcement regarding your Kindle Scout campaign is going to show up on my Twitter feed and on my Linked In and Tumblr listings - ONCE!

It's kind of like buying ONE commercial on the city television network. That ONE commercial goes live ONE time and maybe 3% of the city's population are watching television at that time and see your commercial and maybe ONE PERCENT of that three percent are going to click on over and have a look at your Kindle Scout campaign. That will show up on your campaign as VIEWS. And then maybe ONE PERCENT of that one percent are going to be impressed enough to actually nominate your book - which will HOPEFULLY tip your book into the Hot & Trending.

Headtalker (and/or Thunderclap) doesn't do a whole lot for your campaign but it is a relatively easy and free way to get your Kindle Scout campaign a little bit more exposure.

SO - right now you need FOUR more supporters - OR you need two supporters who support your campaign through two different venues (ie: on Facebook and on Twitter). Either way makes up the necessary four supporters that you need to get.

If you need to you can support yourself just by going to that Headtalker page and punching the Facebook button. That will give you one extra supporter (namely yourself).

Lastly, I've taken the liberty of posting your Headtalker campaign over in the Headtalker/Thunderclap kboards thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.100.html

Hope my clunky explanation helps make things clearer for you.

Good luck on your Kindle Scout campaign.


(PS: you really ought to get that Kindle Scout Campaign mentioned in your kboards signature. That way, anyone who reads your posts can readily support your campaign. I'm waiting for a furnace repairman right now and I have to go sit downstairs - or I'd post an explanation on how to do it).


----------



## Steve Vernon

Waiting this morning for a furnace repairman to come and take care of the annual furnace cleaning. It's not a big deal - but I hate waiting.


So let me get this list out before I go downstairs to wait by the door (doorbell is broke) and kill a little time watching television while I wait.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Nightshade by A.K. Anderson
2 days left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
2 days left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
3 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
3 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
3 days left The City Below by Kevin George
4 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
8 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
8 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
9 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
9 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
10 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
14 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
14 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
15 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
15 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
16 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
18 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
18 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
21 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
23 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
29 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Sorry to hear about the no's, guys. Hope the self pub experience is better for you. I have a feeling I'm heading that way myself ...


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex Lidell said:


> Me: four more days
> Husband; of what?
> Me: KindleScout U voted for me right?
> H: I needed to vote ? For what?
> Me: yes! My book !
> H: well I knew u wrote a book...
> 
> I love him. But can I please kill him?


I'm positive not voting for your Kindle Scout, and not following it at least as close as you are, is justifiable something. I'm sure I read that in a book. If my hubby weren't at least as excited about this as I am.... oh boy he would hear about it for a while. However... 3 days to go, Alex! Your book is so cool looking, I hope you win so I can get a free copy! If not I'm buying it the second it comes out!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Pauline Creeden said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejections that went through today
> 
> Nominated:
> Tides by Alex Lidell
> USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 
> Good Luck everyone!


Thank u Pauline!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> I'm positive not voting for your Kindle Scout, and not following it at least as close as you are, is justifiable something. I'm sure I read that in a book. If my hubby weren't at least as excited about this as I am.... oh boy he would hear about it for a while. However... 3 days to go, Alex! Your book is so cool looking, I hope you win so I can get a free copy! If not I'm buying it the second it comes out!


Thanks West! I sentenced him to reading the whole excerpt ("but that's three whole chapters!" he whined). How are you holding up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cggaudet

Alex Lidell said:


> Thanks West! I sentenced him to reading the whole excerpt ("but that's three whole chapters!" he whined). How are you holding up?


Wow. You're husband sounds exactly like my boyfriend. Haha. Good thing they have other good qualities, right?


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex Lidell said:


> ...How are you holding up?


I'm trying to be zen about my stats. I went from 81 page views on Tuesday to 25 yesterday. I really liked being in H&T and it was a blow to wake up and find out that I'm not in it again. However, this isn't nearly as bad as the time a truck full of howitzer shells blew up under me. All things considered, I would say this fall squarely into 'First World Problems'.

I really want to be back in H&T thought.


----------



## RMGauthier

Ordered my copy Paul, good luck with the launch! 

I have a hard time getting my family to read anything I write. As for voting, they're 50/50. Some went and voted no problem, others like my son I practically had to use his name and do it myself. LOL 

Rejection is bittersweet, but as in the case of Steve, if at first you don't succeed, try, try again. 

Thanks for all the support on here, I love this thread, so much useful information.


----------



## WestofCassy

RMGauthier said:


> Ordered my copy Paul, good luck with the launch!
> 
> I have a hard time getting my family to read anything I write. As for voting, they're 50/50. Some went and voted no problem, others like my son I practically had to use his name and do it myself. LOL
> 
> Rejection is bittersweet, but as in the case of Steve, if at first you don't succeed, try, try again.
> 
> Thanks for all the support on here, I love this thread, so much useful information.


You're not alone RM. I hang out on Scribophile and there are tons of people whose family completely ignore their writing until they start making money at it. As if that is the only valid use of time, does it make money?


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> Well, how's this for quick! Plus, I was still able to get it listed as a pre-release, even though they say you need 10 days ahead of the release date. Anyway, It's up there, and I'll leave it at .99 cents until July 1st.
> 
> https://amzn.com/B01HFJ48VK


Ordered my copy today! Can't wait


----------



## Paul Kohler

Wow, Thanks for all the pre-orders! Woot! I'm now setup to do a blog interview on launch day, a 30 minutes podcast interview on July 5th (recording this Saturday) and a number of other smaller pushes for exposure. I'm about to start a new HeadTalker too, hoping to garner at least a handful of sales upon release before the price goes up to my target retail price of $3.99. I've got the print book in process and it should go live late today if everything looks good with the files I uploaded last night. A book release event on Facebook should also be coming online a little later today. Lastly, I'm going to do a signed print book giveaway on Goodreads, ending sometime around July 4th.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Alex Lidell said:


> Me: four more days
> Husband; of what?
> Me: KindleScout U voted for me right?
> H: I needed to vote ? For what?
> Me: yes! My book !
> H: well I knew u wrote a book...
> 
> I love him. But can I please kill him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my goodness...my hubs is equally clueless!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Oh my goodness...my hubs is equally clueless!


Lmao, it isn't a gender thing. My wife tries to be supportive but she doesn't really get it either.

I think if you aren't a professional writer as a solid career, your spouse is probably just trying to tolerate it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> Wow, Thanks for all the pre-orders! Woot! I'm now setup to do a blog interview on launch day, a 30 minutes podcast interview on July 5th (recording this Saturday) and a number of other smaller pushes for exposure. I'm about to start a new HeadTalker too, hoping to garner at least a handful of sales upon release before the price goes up to my target retail price of $3.99. I've got the print book in process and it should go live late today if everything looks good with the files I uploaded last night. A book release event on Facebook should also be coming online a little later today. Lastly, I'm going to do a signed print book giveaway on Goodreads, ending sometime around July 4th.


What is the podcast interview through?

best of luck with it! I'll post a review as soon as I'm able to and it launches and I'll post some promo for it when it launches!

I'm in the thick of it with Raven's Peak now so it's hectic! Just remind me and I'll be sure to post!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

I know it's tougher on the authors, but I really didn't enjoy getting a bunch o' emails from Kindle Scout telling me books I nominated hadn't been selected.   Still cheering for you guys, and pleased to see Paul's book is already up for preorder.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yay! I just received an e-mail letting me know that I should expect delivery of my Kindle e-reader tomorrow. I'm pretty excited. A little cheesed that it took so long to get here, seeing as I ordered it in April.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Yay! I just received an e-mail letting me know that I should expect delivery of my Kindle e-reader tomorrow. I'm pretty excited. A little cheesed that it took so long to get here, seeing as I ordered it in April.


haha wow. that's a long time coming!

I have a great suggestion for a first book for it! RAVEN'S PEAK!

lol


----------



## Steve Vernon

Actually, I'm going to shame-facedly admit that the first book I intend to read is KELPIE DREAMS. I'm trying to put the pieces together for the next book in the series and I think a fast read-through will help my effort. But, I intend to start reading and reviewing again - now that I have got my very own Kindle to read on.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Actually, I'm going to shame-facedly admit that the first book I intend to read is KELPIE DREAMS. I'm trying to put the pieces together for the next book in the series and I think a fast read-through will help my effort. But, I intend to start reading and reviewing again - now that I have got my very own Kindle to read on.


Haha ikr. sometimes you're working on the new book like "oops, what happened last time?"


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey, everyone!

I have a giveaway on goodreads for Raven's Peak coming up for paperback copies! If anyone is interested in signing up, please do so, and you might also win a free paperback copy!

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/189374-raven-s-peak

I would also love if you would let other people know!

Thanks!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Steve Vernon said:


> Let me see if I can explain quickly.
> 
> You need twenty-five supporters - and then the Headtalker is set to go live.
> 
> If it gets the necessary twenty-five supporters - in two days time your announcement regarding your Kindle Scout Campaign will automatically be Tweeted, Facebook Announced, or announced on Tumblr or Linked In - depending on how the supporter voted to support you.
> 
> So I just hit the support button and promoted your Headtalker for my Twitter, my Tumblr, and my Linked In. That gave you THREE more supporters - bringing you up from a total of 18 supporters, up to your new total of 21 supporters. Which means that in 2 days time (assuming you hit the necessary 25 supporters) your announcement regarding your Kindle Scout campaign is going to show up on my Twitter feed and on my Linked In and Tumblr listings - ONCE!
> 
> It's kind of like buying ONE commercial on the city television network. That ONE commercial goes live ONE time and maybe 3% of the city's population are watching television at that time and see your commercial and maybe ONE PERCENT of that three percent are going to click on over and have a look at your Kindle Scout campaign. That will show up on your campaign as VIEWS. And then maybe ONE PERCENT of that one percent are going to be impressed enough to actually nominate your book - which will HOPEFULLY tip your book into the Hot & Trending.
> 
> Headtalker (and/or Thunderclap) doesn't do a whole lot for your campaign but it is a relatively easy and free way to get your Kindle Scout campaign a little bit more exposure.
> 
> SO - right now you need FOUR more supporters - OR you need two supporters who support your campaign through two different venues (ie: on Facebook and on Twitter). Either way makes up the necessary four supporters that you need to get.
> 
> If you need to you can support yourself just by going to that Headtalker page and punching the Facebook button. That will give you one extra supporter (namely yourself).
> 
> Lastly, I've taken the liberty of posting your Headtalker campaign over in the Headtalker/Thunderclap kboards thread.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.100.html
> 
> Hope my clunky explanation helps make things clearer for you.
> 
> Good luck on your Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> 
> (PS: you really ought to get that Kindle Scout Campaign mentioned in your kboards signature. That way, anyone who reads your posts can readily support your campaign. I'm waiting for a furnace repairman right now and I have to go sit downstairs - or I'd post an explanation on how to do it).


 Steve, Thank you so very much. I felt like a child sitting on your knee while you explained the wonders of the modern world. Putting Marble Creek on my signature - I'll work on that. Hm-m-m, where to start. Vote Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## Bbates024

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I have a giveaway on Goodreads for Raven's Peak coming up for paperback copies! If anyone is interested in signing up, please do so, and you might also win a free paperback copy!
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/189374-raven-s-peak
> 
> I would also love if you would let other people know!
> 
> Thanks!


You sir, just became the first Goodreads giveaway that I have ever entered.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bbates024 said:


> You sir, just became the first Goodreads giveaway that I have ever entered.


----------



## geronl

I have enjoyed _Raven's Peak_ so far.


----------



## lincolnjcole

geronl said:


> I have enjoyed _Raven's Peak_ so far.


Glad to hear it! I tried to make it action packed and really build up to a big climactic showdown.


----------



## TobyT

Paul Kohler said:


> Wow, Thanks for all the pre-orders! Woot! I'm now setup to do a blog interview on launch day, a 30 minutes podcast interview on July 5th (recording this Saturday) and a number of other smaller pushes for exposure. I'm about to start a new HeadTalker too, hoping to garner at least a handful of sales upon release before the price goes up to my target retail price of $3.99. I've got the print book in process and it should go live late today if everything looks good with the files I uploaded last night. A book release event on Facebook should also be coming online a little later today. Lastly, I'm going to do a signed print book giveaway on Goodreads, ending sometime around July 4th.


Looks like a great book. I'll push it on my Facebook page and also sign up for the Headtalker campaign. Do you have a newsletter?


----------



## Paul Kohler

TobyT said:


> Looks like a great book. I'll push it on my Facebook page and also sign up for the Headtalker campaign. Do you have a newsletter?


Thanks! I do have a newsletter and it's going out tomorrow around noon. I've had great pre-order sales already and want to stagger the sales somewhat so that it continues to build on the ranking. Right now, the ranking has been bouncing around 10,000 and 12,000 overall Kindle store. I'm hoping that a bump will come when I do my newsletter blast. I'm even thinking of doing a segmented distribution in hopes to continue the steady inpour of sales. Just a thought.


----------



## geronl

lincolnjcole said:


> Glad to hear it! I tried to make it action packed and really build up to a big climactic showdown.


I didn't get the mention of Docks since they were in Arizona and why does the Haatim seem unfamiliar with telephoto lenses. These are tiny things, of course.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Two slots opened up so I filled them with:

The Changeling, JG Faherty
Tides, Alex Lidell 

Good luck!


Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so yesterday I spent the morning waiting for a repairman and today I'll be waiting this afternoon for a deliveryman. I am beginning to feel like the beginning of a bad porno flick.

So let me get this list out before I go downstairs to wait by the door (doorbell is broke) and kill a little time watching a Charles Bronson movie while I wait.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
1 day left The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
2 days left Tides by Alex Lidell
2 days left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
2 days left The City Below by Kevin George
3 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
7 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
7 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
8 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
8 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
9 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
13 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
13 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
14 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
14 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
15 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
17 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
17 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
20 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
22 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
28 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Mark Wakely said:


> Two slots opened up so I filled them with:
> 
> The Changeling, JG Faherty
> Tides, Alex Lidell
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank u mark!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Filled my nomination slots with the top 3!



geronl said:


> I didn't get the mention of Docks since they were in Arizona and why does the Haatim seem unfamiliar with telephoto lenses. These are tiny things, of course.


He has an expensive camera but he doesn't necessarily know how to use it. The docks is probably just an oversight on my part (the location changed during writing the novel...there are docks in Arizona, but small ones lol. Suspension of disbelief!!!!!!).

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

lincolnjcole said:


> The docks is probably just an oversight on my part (the location changed during writing the novel...there are docks in Arizona, but small ones lol. Suspension of disbelief!!!!!!).


Sure, all of the cruise ships I know often dock in Arizona!


I hate those continuity glitches. I've got one manuscript that I need to go back and poke through on account of the name for a character changes. I'd just hit search-and-replace, except the SPELLING for his name changes a few times as well.

Never said I was brilliant.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Alex Lidell said:


> Thank u mark!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to help however I can.

Mark


An Audience For Einstein


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Sure, all of the cruise ships I know often dock in Arizona!
> 
> 
> I hate those continuity glitches. I've got one manuscript that I need to go back and poke through on account of the name for a character changes. I'd just hit search-and-replace, except the SPELLING for his name changes a few times as well.
> 
> Never said I was brilliant.


Only Carnival!

Lol yeah. It happens. Not a big deal and I don't think it hurts the story.


----------



## writerguyKen

Paul and Simone,

I just bought your books! Good luck. And if I don't mention your books for a very, very long time please don't take it personally. I am so far behind on reading. And I read almost nothing during the six weeks of Kindle Scout. (no attention span.)

Have a great weekend KSers.

Ken


----------



## kespano

I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the support I've received here! Also, sorry to those who joined me in not being selected. I wish you all well with your launches and will be keeping an eye out for your books. I plan to give reviews for books I've nominated and help you on your way.

I've also nominated Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg, The Changeling by J.G. Flaherty, and Tides by Alex Lidell. Much luck to you!

I won't be submitting any other books to KS (I don't think my type of writing is a good fit for them, and the public campaign isn't for me), but I'm really glad I met you all and appreciate everyone who nominated me. I'll check back in on this thread every so often to see how you're all doing. I plan to release my own book in a week or so. The marketing aspect is a little daunting to me, but fortunately, there's a ton of information on the web to help me get started. Thanks again to everyone.

ETA: For anyone who's curious (and Lincoln's records), here are my stats:
122 hours HT
875 views
48/52 traffic mix

I was pretty happy with those results considering I only posted once to my personal FB page and tweeted here and there. Most of my HT was from friends who nominated me and generously shared my FB link (and from those of you who supported me on this thread). I have sincere admiration for those of you who've had so many hours of HT because I know how much hard work and thought you've put into it. I'm an introvert at heart and do better building personal connections slowly. I have faith I'll gradually build momentum for my book through blog tours, personal contacts, etc. I think one thing I've learned from the campaign is to recognize/accept how I work and go with my strengths, even if that means I'll need more time to build up.


----------



## larrykahaner

Thanks to all those who have supported "USA, Inc." I have 2 more days to go. If you have slots left, please give me a nomination if you like the excerpt. 
There's been a lot of discussion about the ratio of internal to external. 
Here's a thought: It appears that as your book gets closer to the end, the internals pick up. I know mine is. I wonder if it's because scouters want free books and nominate those in the final stages to increase their chances of picking up a free book. Why lock up your vote for 30 days?  I'm sure I'm not the only one to think of this, so maybe I just deserve a 'doh' slap on the forehead. 

Larry


----------



## Alex Lidell

kespano said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the support I've received here! Also, sorry to those who joined me in not being selected. I wish you all well with your launches and will be keeping an eye out for your books. I plan to give reviews for books I've nominated and help you on your way.
> 
> I've also nominated Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg, The Changeling by J.G. Flaherty, and Tides by Alex Lidell. Much luck to you!
> 
> I won't be submitting any other books to KS (I don't think my type of writing is a good fit for them, and the public campaign isn't for me), but I'm really glad I met you all and appreciate everyone who nominated me. I'll check back in on this thread every so often to see how you're all doing. I plan to release my own book in a week or so. The marketing aspect is a little daunting to me, but fortunately, there's a ton of information on the web to help me get started. Thanks again to everyone.
> 
> ETA: For anyone who's curious (and Lincoln's records), here are my stats:
> 122 hours HT
> 875 views
> 48/52 traffic mix
> 
> I was pretty happy with those results considering I only posted once to my personal FB page and tweeted here and there. Most of my HT was from friends who nominated me and generously shared my FB link (and from those of you who supported me on this thread). I have sincere admiration for those of you who've had so many hours of HT because I know how much hard work and thought you've put into it. I'm an introvert at heart and do better building personal connections slowly. I have faith I'll gradually build momentum for my book through blog tours, personal contacts, etc. I think one thing I've learned from the campaign is to recognize/accept how I work and go with my strengths, even if that means I'll need more time to build up.


Thank you for granting TIDES one of your slots and for sharing the stats !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meb Bryant

larrykahaner said:


> Thanks to all those who have supported "USA, Inc." I have 2 more days to go. If you have slots left, please give me a nomination if you like the excerpt.
> There's been a lot of discussion about the ratio of internal to external.
> Here's a thought: It appears that as your book gets closer to the end, the internals pick up. I know mine is. I wonder if it's because scouters want free books and nominate those in the final stages to increase their chances of picking up a free book. Why lock up your vote for 30 days? I'm sure I'm not the only one to think of this, so maybe I just deserve a 'doh' slap on the forehead.
> 
> Larry


No slap, but I did nominate your book. Best of everything, Larry. Take Lloyd's advice: breathe.


----------



## Meb Bryant

kespano said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the support I've received here! Also, sorry to those who joined me in not being selected. I wish you all well with your launches and will be keeping an eye out for your books. I plan to give reviews for books I've nominated and help you on your way.
> 
> I've also nominated Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg, The Changeling by J.G. Flaherty, and Tides by Alex Lidell. Much luck to you!
> 
> I won't be submitting any other books to KS (I don't think my type of writing is a good fit for them, and the public campaign isn't for me), but I'm really glad I met you all and appreciate everyone who nominated me. I'll check back in on this thread every so often to see how you're all doing. I plan to release my own book in a week or so. The marketing aspect is a little daunting to me, but fortunately, there's a ton of information on the web to help me get started. Thanks again to everyone.
> 
> ETA: For anyone who's curious (and Lincoln's records), here are my stats:
> 122 hours HT
> 875 views
> 48/52 traffic mix
> 
> I was pretty happy with those results considering I only posted once to my personal FB page and tweeted here and there. Most of my HT was from friends who nominated me and generously shared my FB link (and from those of you who supported me on this thread). I have sincere admiration for those of you who've had so many hours of HT because I know how much hard work and thought you've put into it. I'm an introvert at heart and do better building personal connections slowly. I have faith I'll gradually build momentum for my book through blog tours, personal contacts, etc. I think one thing I've learned from the campaign is to recognize/accept how I work and go with my strengths, even if that means I'll need more time to build up.


Sorry your book didn't get chosen. I admire you for your ability to analyze the pros and cons of submitting to KS. The opportunities of being published by Kindle Press are worth the trials of the 30 day campaign, so we have to take the chance. Unfortunately for us, only a small percentage of submissions are selected.

Best of everything in the future. You are obviously a nice lady!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Paul Kohler said:


> Thanks! I do have a newsletter and it's going out tomorrow around noon. I've had great pre-order sales already and want to stagger the sales somewhat so that it continues to build on the ranking. Right now, the ranking has been bouncing around 10,000 and 12,000 overall Kindle store. I'm hoping that a bump will come when I do my newsletter blast. I'm even thinking of doing a segmented distribution in hopes to continue the steady inpour of sales. Just a thought.


I've got your book pre-ordered, Paul. Wishing you tons of sales and good health for you and yours.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Karen Charbonneau said:


> Steve, Thank you so very much. I felt like a child sitting on your knee while you explained the wonders of the modern world. Putting Marble Creek on my signature - I'll work on that. Hm-m-m, where to start. Vote Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


I'm right there with you, Karen  Steve suggested I add share buttons on my page. Hours and chat boxes with the help desk later, I have share buttons. I told one agent that I'd understand if she hoped my next cry for help went to another agent, one she disliked... immensely. She wrote: _"LOL!"_ She thought:_ "Way ahead of you, sister. I'll send you to the guy who steals everyone's lunches. That'll show him." _

Last week, I finally decided to add the subscribe function on my page. Yes, I should have done it a long time ago. It took hours and chat boxes and impromptu videos with help desk agents. The last agent finally said "Gimme!", took over my page, and did it for me.

I hope you learn from my mistakes...if you don't have the subscribe and share buttons, do them now. I bet you all do.


----------



## kespano

Meb Bryant said:


> Sorry your book didn't get chosen. I admire you for your ability to analyze the pros and cons of submitting to KS. The opportunities of being published by Kindle Press are worth the trials of the 30 day campaign, so we have to take the chance. Unfortunately for us, only a small percentage of submissions are selected.
> 
> Best of everything in the future. You are obviously a nice lady!


Thanks, Meb! I think KS is a great opportunity, and I'm glad I tried it out. I'm sure having Amazon behind you to help promote is a great thing. I didn't submit to any small presses (and without an agent, the big five weren't on the table at all). I was going to go straight to self-publishing, but then decided to take a chance with KS. My husband still thinks I should submit to small presses that don't require an agent... I wish I had easy answers, but my gut tells me self-publishing is best for my book because I'll be able to choose pricing and explore different marketing strategies. I feel a little down right now as I always do with any kind of rejection, but I'm starting to feel better and getting ready to move forward again. I'm really glad we have so many options now as writers. The hard part is knowing what option to follow.

Paul, glad to hear you're doing well with preorders! You sound like you're really on top of all the marketing, too.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jada Ryker said:


> I'm right there with you, Karen  Steve suggested I add share buttons on my page. Hours and chat boxes with the help desk later, I have share buttons. I told one agent that I'd understand if she hoped my next cry for help went to another agent, one she disliked... immensely. She wrote: _"LOL!"_ She thought:_ "Way ahead of you, sister. I'll send you to the guy who steals everyone's lunches. That'll show him." _


Of course I suggested it.

I'm the dude stealing lunches, after all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. So the delivery man came. Turned out he was delivering a proof copy of a Createspace book I'd just put through. Turns out my Kindle isn't coming until Monday morning - WHICH I would have known if I had only read my e-mails.

It's a good thing I am pretty. I don't get to far on my brains.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

lincolnjcole said:


> Filled my nomination slots with the top 3!
> 
> The docks is probably just an oversight on my part (the location changed during writing the novel...there are docks in Arizona, but small ones lol. Suspension of disbelief!!!!!!).
> 
> Thanks!


Everyone knows the Sonoran Desert is right there in Arizona.
I just thought you were talking about the docks for the Ships of the Desert.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I lay down and have a nap and a SECOND delivery man came to the door - this time with my Kindle.

Hot diggedy!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so I lay down and have a nap and a SECOND delivery man came to the door - this time with my Kindle.
> 
> Hot diggedy!


Woot woot!



Lloyd MacRae said:


> Everyone knows the Sonoran Desert is right there in Arizona.
> I just thought you were talking about the docks for the Ships of the Desert.


Definitely!


----------



## Paul Kohler

OK, I've filled the vacant hole on my nominations board with Tides! Good luck!

So, It's been a busy few days, and I'm trying to make the most out of my book launch. I've just created a HeadTalker campaign to go out Next Thursday. It'll be the last day of the introductory price, and also coincides with a Fecebook event I'm hosting that day. Any support you could add would be awesome! Thanks!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/


----------



## geronl

lincolnjcole said:


> Filled my nomination slots with the top 3!
> 
> He has an expensive camera but he doesn't necessarily know how to use it. The docks is probably just an oversight on my part (the location changed during writing the novel...there are docks in Arizona, but small ones lol. Suspension of disbelief!!!!!!).
> 
> Thanks!


"The Docks" could be a bar or something


----------



## Alex Lidell

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I've filled the vacant hole on my nominations board with Tides! Good luck!
> 
> So, It's been a busy few days, and I'm trying to make the most out of my book launch. I've just created a HeadTalker campaign to go out Next Thursday. It'll be the last day of the introductory price, and also coincides with a Fecebook event I'm hosting that day. Any support you could add would be awesome! Thanks!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/


Thank you, Paul! Is your Headtalker on the other thread? would love to support


----------



## Alex Lidell

SimonePond said:


> So, Swarmed was rejected by Kindle Scout. It was in Hot & Trending the entire length of my campaign, so I'm not sure what they're looking for. Either way, I went ahead published it on my own. I would've loved the extra marketing support, but I think I'll survive.
> 
> If you like high-concept dystopian sci-fi, you can pick up a copy Amazon or borrow from Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Swarmed-Simone-Pond-ebook/dp/B01HHIMAL4


Ahhh!!!! Swarmed was up there the whole time, it was like a staple on the H and T list!


----------



## cggaudet

SimonePond said:


> So, Swarmed was rejected by Kindle Scout. It was in Hot & Trending the entire length of my campaign, so I'm not sure what they're looking for. Either way, I went ahead published it on my own. I would've loved the extra marketing support, but I think I'll survive.
> 
> If you like high-concept dystopian sci-fi, you can pick up a copy Amazon or borrow from Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Swarmed-Simone-Pond-ebook/dp/B01HHIMAL4


It does make you wonder what they're looking for. Clearly if they were just going for books that will sell, they would have picked you up in a heartbeat. The Amazon hive mind is a curious one. But I think you'll do just fine without their help.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Saturday folks.

I'm jumping right into the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Hollow Bond by B.J. Bourg
LAST DAY LEFT The Changeling by J.G. Faherty
1 day left Tides by Alex Lidell
1 day left USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
1 day left The City Below by Kevin George
2 days left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
6 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
6 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
7 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
7 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
8 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
12 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
12 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
13 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
13 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
14 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
16 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
16 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
19 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
21 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
27 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## benlovejoy

SimonePond said:


> So, Swarmed was rejected by Kindle Scout. It was in Hot & Trending the entire length of my campaign, so I'm not sure what they're looking for.


Sorry to hear that: selection does seem to be getting tougher. Were you in H&T 24-hours a day? Would you mind sharing how many page views? That would provide some really helpful context for our own numbers.

Ben


----------



## Scott Reeves

If it makes anyone feel better, even professionally published authors get rejected by Scout. Case in point: Stephen Goldin, author of one of the first Star Trek novels back in the 70's, as well as many other SF books, and a past editor of the SFWA Bulletin. Darn. I was really pulling for him, but his recent entry, Into the Out, was rejected today.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Simone, sorry to hear about SWARMED. I just ordered it on Kindle Unlimited. Wishing you tons of sales.

Paul, I supported you on HeadTalker. 

I've put THE PRICE OF NORMAL up for pre-order using Kindle Unlimited. If you're inclined, give me a read. Thanks!

amzn.to/298FabV


----------



## WestofCassy

I picked up Swarmed on KU. So far I really like it. I'm not in H&T anymore and haven't been for several days. To keep my spirits up I've been writing, a lot. I finished book three in, Faith of the Fallen, this morning. Whatever happens, I will have three books ready to go at launch!


----------



## Caila Jaynes

I was surprised when Swarmed wasn't chosen too; it was one of my picks. I need to pop over to Amazon and pick it up.

Today's Day 6 in purgatory for us. Looks like we'll have to wait until at least Day 8 to hear since I highly doubt any emails go out from Kindle Scout over the weekend.  

I'll have two nomination slots open tomorrow, so will be filling them with two of you fine folks.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey everyone!

I have a headtalker for the launch of my book! I was wondering if you guys would mind supporting it!

Raven's Peak Headtalker

Thanks!


----------



## klagodzki

Keeping fingers crossed for Tides. Alex is awesome and deserves this.


----------



## Alex Lidell

Simone thank u for the stats!  What was ur internal/external split if u don't mind sharing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Lidell

klagodzki said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for Tides. Alex is awesome and deserves this.


You just made my evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I have an evening shift at the cubicle sweat shop. I'm going to eat breakfast. Breathe three or four times, before grabbing a hasty lunch and then heading for the bus at around noontime.

So let's get right into the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Tides by Alex Lidell
LAST DAY LEFT! USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
LAST DAY LEFT! The City Below by Kevin George
1 day left Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
5 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
5 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
6 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
6 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
7 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
11 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
11 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
12 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
12 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
13 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
15 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
15 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
18 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
20 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
26 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Okay. I have Tides, USA, Inc.and The City Below nominated this morning.

Good luck to Alex, Larry and Kevin and try not to let the stress get to you...

...if you hear the words 'clear' and a zapping sound...you'll know you didn't do that


----------



## Alex Lidell

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay. I have Tides, USA, Inc.and The City Below nominated this morning.
> 
> Good luck to Alex, Larry and Kevin and try not to let the stress get to you...
> 
> ...if you hear the words 'clear' and a zapping sound...you'll know you didn't do that


No zapping... But the beeps are coming at a gallop. Thank u for both the nom and the words of encouragement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMGauthier

Tides, USA, Inc. and The City below all nominated this morning. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Kevin George

Thanks Lloyd and RM for the nominations! This process feels like it went by so slowly, though I can't believe I've finally reached the last day. I guess the really fun part of waiting starts tomorrow, when I'll be stalking my email worse than I stalked the H&T list.


----------



## Alex Lidell

RM - Thank you!

Kevin and Larry, PLEASE pop onto the forum tomorrow because i will need someone to shake in fear with, and there is nothing like a book daymate for that.  

Purgatory looms.  All of you who survived it are amazing people.  I won't be self pubbing (i don't have the backlist or the writing speed to do it well) so if this fails its off to another sub somewhere.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated the top 3! Best of luck. Hope your ready to sit back and wait lol


----------



## larrykahaner

Alex Lidell said:


> RM - Thank you!
> 
> Kevin and Larry, PLEASE pop onto the forum tomorrow because i will need someone to shake in fear with, and there is nothing like a book daymate for that.
> 
> Purgatory looms. All of you who survived it are amazing people. I won't be self pubbing (i don't have the backlist or the writing speed to do it well) so if this fails its off to another sub somewhere.


Alex, we were in it at the same time from the start. We're Kindle Scout sibs. Good luck to you and Kevin and thanks to everyone for their nominations and support. I don't get nervous about these things. I've been through enough waiting-times with traditional publishers. I'm used to it, I guess. I also know that much of the decisionmaking is subjective and fraught with other factors we know nothing about or could even conceive. I've learned that whether I worried or not, it didn't make any difference in the outcome. Stay cool; have a martini with several olives.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay. I have Tides, USA, Inc.and The City Below nominated this morning.
> 
> Good luck to Alex, Larry and Kevin and try not to let the stress get to you...
> 
> ...if you hear the words 'clear' and a zapping sound...you'll know you didn't do that


Lloyd, your "clear" comment made me laugh, but maybe it shouldn't have since I have an electrical heart issue.

Nominated Alex, Larry and Kevin. Fingers crossed guys.


----------



## Alex Lidell

thank you Lincoln and Meb!

So, to increase obsession over things I can't control, do we have any stats as to the external/internal views breakdown of winners? (By us, I mean, Lincoln  )

West, get back into Hot and T please, I miss seeing your gorgeous cover there.

Shit, i think i hear the hum of charging electricity.....


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Nominations made. Best of luck everybody!


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Just filled up my nominations with you three; good luck to you all!

LAST DAY LEFT! Tides by Alex Lidell
LAST DAY LEFT! USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
LAST DAY LEFT! The City Below by Kevin George

Day Seven since our campaign ended and my writing partner, Allyson, and I are still in purgatory. You three can join us tomorrow! LOL


----------



## larrykahaner

Caila Jaynes said:


> Just filled up my nominations with you three; good luck to you all!
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Tides by Alex Lidell
> LAST DAY LEFT! USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> LAST DAY LEFT! The City Below by Kevin George
> 
> Day Seven since our campaign ended and my writing partner, Allyson, and I are still in purgatory. You three can join us tomorrow! LOL


Thanks; I look forward to it.


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Caila Jaynes said:


> Just filled up my nominations with you three; good luck to you all!
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Tides by Alex Lidell
> LAST DAY LEFT! USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> LAST DAY LEFT! The City Below by Kevin George


Heh, guess I should have said I nominated the same books. Good luck!


----------



## Paul Kohler

I've got the top three campaigns in my nomination slots. Good luck!


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex Lidell said:


> West, get back into Hot and T please, I miss seeing your gorgeous cover there.


 

Believe me, I want to. I don't know why I'm not, other than this is my first novel, and everyone else has written several books and have a big enough following to keep me out. But thank you for the compliment, I'll make sure the designer gets it too.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Just back from a con in Nashville and found bummer news in my emails--all my hopes and dreams for the fellow Scouters who received their news this week. Go kick some indie butt and make magic happen, y'all (sorry, that's the Southern wearing off on me). XO


----------



## Alex Lidell

Caila Jaynes said:


> Just filled up my nominations with you three; good luck to you all!
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Tides by Alex Lidell
> LAST DAY LEFT! USA, Inc. by Larry Kahaner
> LAST DAY LEFT! The City Below by Kevin George
> 
> Day Seven since our campaign ended and my writing partner, Allyson, and I are still in purgatory. You three can join us tomorrow! LOL


Thank you Caila, Simone and Chicken!! Caila, how is that purgatory looking? What does one pack for the journey?


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Just back from a con in Nashville and found bummer news in my emails--all my hopes and dreams for the fellow Scouters who received their news this week. Go kick some indie butt and make magic happen, y'all (sorry, that's the Southern wearing off on me). XO


Thanks very much for the kind review Patti! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning.

So let's get right into the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
4 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
4 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
5 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
5 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
6 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
10 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
10 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
11 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
11 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
12 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
14 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
14 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
17 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
19 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
25 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and filled them with:

Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole

Best of luck!

Mark

https://www.amazon.com/Audience-Einstein-Mark-Wakely-ebook/dp/B004SRFOFC


----------



## Alex Lidell

Purgatory.  Ahhhhh.  Stats 
H and T:  702 hours
Views 2.2k
Split: 52% internal, 48% external 

Scurrying off to nominate the next three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestofCassy

I'm pulling for you Alex!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Three nomination spots emptied overnight. Three nomination spots filled with the top three books on Steve's master list. Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

I've got the top 3 as well!


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks very much for the kind review Patti! I greatly appreciate it!


my pleasure, I loved it  Kept me enthralled on my flight home, so thanks for that!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Alex Lidell said:


> Purgatory. Ahhhhh. Stats
> H and T: 702 hours
> Views 2.2k
> Split: 52% internal, 48% external
> 
> Scurrying off to nominate the next three
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stats look great. I bet I'll be getting a free book soon. Hang in there. &#127863;


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Day 8 of waiting for us; still no news. Hopefully tomorrow will be the day?

Just refilled my nomination slots. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## geronl

I think I have come to the main part of "Raven's Peak" now, since the characters have arrived there. I'll definitely write a review when I finish.


----------



## lincolnjcole

geronl said:


> I think I have come to the main part of "Raven's Peak" now, since the characters have arrived there. I'll definitely write a review when I finish.


Thanks! I appreciate it!

I'm working on the sequel so let me know what you think I don't do well so I can improve!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday morning.
> 
> So let's get right into the list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> 4 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 4 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
> 5 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 5 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 6 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 10 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 10 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 11 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 11 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> 12 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 14 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 14 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 17 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 19 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 25 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks again for keeping this updated! I'm in my last four days and I'm so nervous. I've had 3,999 page views so I hope that gets someone's attention. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and filled them with:
> 
> Reclaimed by E.A. Ortega
> Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
> 
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate you.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Audience-Einstein-Mark-Wakely-ebook/dp/B004SRFOFC


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Hey Scouters
> 
> Just checking in, not much to report, campaign has 19 days left, no Hand T action yet but not been doing anything, I've been on a boat for the past week!!
> 
> I did do a bit of a push on Facebook before I went but this has been the worst time for me to schedule a Scout campaign really, what with me being away from computer AND short on funds/ no budget for promo.
> 
> However because it's my second shot at Scout, strangely I feel relaxed this time, ultimately I know if the manuscript fits what they are looking for the that will matter waaaaay more than any amount of H and T hours or promo $$$ spent (at least that's what I'm telling myself).
> 
> Did a Headtalker on June 23rd, said I had over a million reach, negligible results, so make your own mind up on that one. Best so far has been Facebook or Kindle Boards, guess my time procrastinating here is justified after all haha.
> 
> Hope you are all having a successful campaign,
> enjoy the sun when it peeks out;0


Good luck! I'm in my last four days. I've found Facebook groups and shares from wonderful friends have really helped me get a lot of views. I just hope the book is what they want. Most of my views are external, but considering the other numbers I'm seeing I feel like my internal views are pretty even. So far I've been H and T for 510 of 600 hours and 3,999 total page views. I'm 25% internal and 75% external. I have no idea if that will hurt or help. I only did one paid promo that cost me $25 a day and it ran two days. That gave me 1100 views. If you pay go with Books Butterfly. I was happy with the result. I'll update final stats for everyone on the 2nd. I just hope that if they reject me they wait until after the 4th of July. It would suck to get bad news right before or on a holiday.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Paul Kohler said:


> Three nomination spots emptied overnight. Three nomination spots filled with the top three books on Steve's master list. Good luck!


Thanks a million Paul! I appreciate you.


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> So far I've been H and T for 510 of 600 hours and 3,999 total page views. I'm 25% internal and 75% external.


You've been killing it Ashlynn! It's been really exciting to see your book stick so well.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right.

It's Tuesday.

So let's get right into today's list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
3 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
4 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
4 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
5 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
9 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
9 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
10 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
10 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
11 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
13 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
13 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
16 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
18 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
24 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Purgatory sound off!  How many days were you in there? Or still are!
Alex (TIDES) - day 2 and counting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Thanks for the support everyone. I really appreciate it. Luckily I've been busy with a new pregnancy, taking care of my two young sons, birthday parties, and school that this hasn't really stressed me out too much until today. I'm still waiting for the email to see what they decided. 

I'm not sure how to post pictures but, I had 3.5k page views, 323 hours in H&T, and 27% from Kindle Scout and 73% from external sites. 

Congratulations to all that have been accepted or who have published. I have some great books waiting for me to read.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Alex Lidell said:


> Purgatory sound off! How many days were you in there? Or still are!
> Alex (TIDES) - day 2 and counting


My husband and I are on vacation. We hiked the "Millennium Trail" yesterday, which was pretty challenging in the heat. I wonder if the name of the trail is secretly the targeted demographic. We're not millennials, and I'm shambling around like a zombie this morning.

I was in limbo 12 days. We did some weekend hiking during that time, and it helped to ease the stress. My Day Job also helped keep my mind engaged.


----------



## WestofCassy

E.A.Ortega said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. I really appreciate it. Luckily I've been busy with a new pregnancy, taking care of my two young sons, birthday parties, and school that this hasn't really stressed me out too much until today. I'm still waiting for the email to see what they decided.


Regardless of their decision, I've made mine, I will be buying your book the moment it's available. Congrats on the baby!


----------



## akanderson

Still lurking - still in purgatory.

But I wanted to drop in and thank you all for the support! I chose an epically bad time to try out this whole campaign thing (I'm 39 weeks pregnant right now and literally closed on a house the day my book went live) but for the sake of Science...my stats:

630 hours H&T
4.4k page views
57% internal, 43% external

That int./ext. split will, I'm pretty sure, dig my KS grave, and I wish I'd discovered this group BEFORE submitting my book. There's so much great advice here. For those who are curious, though, about 95% of my ext. views came from Tumblr. I have a fairly large following there, so thats's where I centered my marketing efforts.

Congrats to those of you who have been selected (I'm almost positive I just got an email that someone was) and good luck to everyone still campaigning/currently In Hell with me!

xoxo


----------



## lincolnjcole

akanderson said:


> Still lurking - still in purgatory.
> 
> But I wanted to drop in and thank you all for the support! I chose an epically bad time to try out this whole campaign thing (I'm 39 weeks pregnant right now and literally closed on a house the day my book went live) but for the sake of Science...my stats:
> 
> 630 hours H&T
> 4.4k page views
> 57% internal, 43% external
> 
> That int./ext. split will, I'm pretty sure, dig my KS grave, and I wish I'd discovered this group BEFORE submitting my book. There's so much great advice here. For those who are curious, though, about 95% of my ext. views came from Tumblr. I have a fairly large following there, so thats's where I centered my marketing efforts.
> 
> Congrats to those of you who have been selected (I'm almost positive I just got an email that someone was) and good luck to everyone still campaigning/currently In Hell with me!
> 
> xoxo


your stats are amazing considering how many are internal. Your cover really drew eyeballs from browsers, which is huge for amazon.

My external number was 37% for 4500 so I got a lot of people to head there from other places, but you drew them from inside KS. Well done!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

akanderson said:


> 630 hours H&T
> 4.4k page views
> 57% internal, 43% external
> 
> That int./ext. split will, I'm pretty sure, dig my KS grave, and I wish I'd discovered this group BEFORE submitting my book.


I don't know why you think that. My internal/external was 70%/30%. Internal views are from people who don't know you who like your book. That's a recommendation.


----------



## akanderson

lincolnjcole said:


> your stats are amazing considering how many are internal. Your cover really drew eyeballs from browsers, which is huge for amazon.
> 
> My external number was 37% for 4500 so I got a lot of people to head there from other places, but you drew them from inside KS. Well done!


ah, thank you, haha. ive been comforting myself with that exact thought process since saturday. i guess we'll see!

it is nice to know that internal page views can be beneficial, too. i had just noticed that most people seemed to have the opposite % split, which is what has me kind of 'ehhhh' about the whole thing.


----------



## jdrew

I just found this thread and like someone else said I should have found it before I put my book up on the Scout trek. I have no idea how to see what my book is doing or if anyone has even found it. Perhaps this has been discussed already and I missed it so if it isn't too much bother maybe someone could enlighten me. Thanks in advance.
Just for the record here's my "campaign" site. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2G7DOE0BKJXW3


----------



## lincolnjcole

jdrew said:


> I just found this thread and like someone else said I should have found it before I put my book up on the Scout trek. I have no idea how to see what my book is doing or if anyone has even found it. Perhaps this has been discussed already and I missed it so if it isn't too much bother maybe someone could enlighten me. Thanks in advance.
> Just for the record here's my "campaign" site.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2G7DOE0BKJXW3


Check out the Kindle Scout guide below in my signature if you want to learn more about the process. It also links to a lot of useful blogs and videos about how to do kindle scout.

if you log in on your account for kindle scout there is a campaigns link you can follow and it will show you the page views and hours in hot and trending which are the only stats amazon gives you.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.

Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Congratulations! We'll done! Time to pop the champagne!


----------



## Kevin George

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Congrats Caila! It just goes to show that during this entire crazy process full of numbers, the most important criteria in being chosen is writing a great book!


----------



## kespano

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Congrats, Caila!  That's wonderful news. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## kespano

I wanted to let you all know that the ebook version of my book is now available on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HOP2PNI

I also have a new blurb:
Anna Purnell is smart, attractive, and close to her family, especially her eight-year-old niece. Anna's boyfriend of many years does not understand why she forgoes law school and has no direction in life. When children's personalities begin to change ominously across the world after ceremonies with the infinity plant, Anna seeks to protect her family. Adults are also changing, but know how to hide in plain sight. When Anna meets Jake Kinley--a wealthy and well-connected researcher--she is drawn to him, but suspicious of his work on the infinity plant. As her feelings for Jake grow, she must discover whom to trust and how to untangle her family's secrets. Jake's university department pulls her into its elite social set and offers protection, but has an agenda. From the Florida coast to a haunting manor on a Scottish loch, Anna faces questions: where is it safe, and what does it mean to be human?

Wishing you all well with your campaigns and hoping to hear good news for those of you waiting.


----------



## WestofCassy

Alex, apparently tides is what kept me out of H&T, as soon you left I went in


----------



## Alex Lidell

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Celia yeah!!!!!!!! How many days in purgatory was that for ya?? Huge hugs!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Lidell

WestofCassy said:


> Alex, apparently tides is what kept me out of H&T, as soon you left I went in


Ha. I was just keeping the slot warm for u. Welcome back to H&T !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Congrats, Caila!


----------



## Meb Bryant

kespano said:


> I wanted to let you all know that the ebook version of my book is now available on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HOP2PNI
> 
> I also have a new blurb:
> Anna Purnell is smart, attractive, and close to her family, especially her eight-year-old niece. Anna's boyfriend of
> many years does not understand why she forgoes law school and has no direction in life. When children's personalities begin to change ominously across the world after ceremonies with the infinity plant, Anna seeks to protect her family. Adults are also changing, but know how to hide in plain sight. When Anna meets Jake Kinley--a wealthy and well-connected researcher--she is drawn to him, but suspicious of his work on the infinity plant. As her feelings for Jake grow, she must discover whom to trust and how to untangle her family's secrets. Jake's university department pulls her into its elite social set and offers protection, but has an agenda. From the Florida coast to a haunting manor on a Scottish loch, Anna faces questions: where is it safe, and what does it mean to be human?
> 
> Wishing you all well with your campaigns and hoping to hear good news for those of you waiting.


Just bought your book. My TBR list is getting lengthy, but sooner or later, I'll read your book and post a review. Always did like the cover!


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Thanks, everyone! It was nine days in purgatory for us. Tuesday are definitely the big day.  

Hoping there's more good news coming for those still waiting to hear.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Calia, I've got a FREE book. Thanks and congratulations. Have a nice trip and celebrate.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Kevin George said:


> Congrats Caila! It just goes to show that during this entire crazy process full of numbers, the most important criteria in being chosen is writing a great book!


Yea!, Idaho girl! You did it! And I get a free copy.

I'd been wondering why I couldn't chat here and just discovered I'd signed up for a specific amount of time - and it ran out! That's why I never saw any quote icons I could hit. I have such a slow learning curve. Marble Creek is trending hot, which is good with only 5 days to go. I have to say, though, that I think we're putting more emphasis on "Hot and Trending" than it deserves.


----------



## Jada Ryker

jdrew said:


> I just found this thread and like someone else said I should have found it before I put my book up on the Scout trek. I have no idea how to see what my book is doing or if anyone has even found it. Perhaps this has been discussed already and I missed it so if it isn't too much bother maybe someone could enlighten me. Thanks in advance.
> Just for the record here's my "campaign" site.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2G7DOE0BKJXW3


Welcome, Drew! You're in the right place. Your book looks like it's a great read.

In case you missed them, here are some links. During and after my campaign, I studied Steve's experiences with Scout, Lincoln Cole's experiences and the great statistics he's compiled and analyzed, and Cindy Rinaman Marsch's How to Run a Campaign and Why.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/03/kelpie-dreams
http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout
http://selfpublishingadvice.org/how-to-run-a-kindle-scout-campaign

I've also written about my experiences on my blog. The link to the first part of the series is in my signature.


----------



## Jada Ryker

kespano said:


> I wanted to let you all know that the ebook version of my book is now available on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HOP2PNI
> 
> I also have a new blurb:
> Anna Purnell is smart, attractive, and close to her family, especially her eight-year-old niece. Anna's boyfriend of many years does not understand why she forgoes law school and has no direction in life. When children's personalities begin to change ominously across the world after ceremonies with the infinity plant, Anna seeks to protect her family. Adults are also changing, but know how to hide in plain sight. When Anna meets Jake Kinley--a wealthy and well-connected researcher--she is drawn to him, but suspicious of his work on the infinity plant. As her feelings for Jake grow, she must discover whom to trust and how to untangle her family's secrets. Jake's university department pulls her into its elite social set and offers protection, but has an agenda. From the Florida coast to a haunting manor on a Scottish loch, Anna faces questions: where is it safe, and what does it mean to be human?
> 
> Wishing you all well with your campaigns and hoping to hear good news for those of you waiting.


I love the new blurb


----------



## E.A.Ortega

WestofCassy said:


> Regardless of their decision, I've made mine, I will be buying your book the moment it's available. Congrats on the baby!


Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## Jas Silvera

Hi All,

I finally got my butt in gear and signed up for a Kboards account, but I've been learning from you all for a long time before the campaign for Death's Dancer launched. 

That's right, I'm a lurker   

I appreciate your honesty, clarity and advice. It's also really amazing to see how thoroughly you all support one another. 

I'm currently 8 days in and the only reason I'm not going totally crazy right now is I feel so well prepared, thanks you you all! I've even been Hot and Trending for a couple of hours (woot woot)

Wishing all the best to everyone still slogging forward.

Cheers,

Jasmine


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I got home last night from working night shift and I am up this morning for a day shift. Nothing sucks worse than a clopen- having to close on one shift at work and then open the next morning. The only thing I have to look forward to is the new Tarzan movie tonight - I've been given two free tickets and my wife and I are going to go see the new movie tonight. Hope I can stay awake.

So let's get right into today's list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
2 days left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
3 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
3 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
4 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
8 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
8 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
9 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
9 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
10 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
12 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
12 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
15 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
17 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
19 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
22 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
23 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Received my email--congratulations on your contract!


----------



## RMGauthier

I'm going to have to stop nominating books, my list of reading and reviewing is growing rapidly. I have 12 free books coming my way soon. Three have already arrived. LOL.  Keep up the good work everyone and Congrats to the latest winners.


----------



## kespano

Meb Bryant said:


> Just bought your book. My TBR list is getting lengthy, but sooner or later, I'll read your book and post a review. Always did like the cover!


Thanks, Meb! Hope you enjoy it!



Jada Ryker said:


> I love the new blurb


Thanks, Jada! I've discovered writing burbs is an art onto itself; they can be outrageously hard to write.


----------



## kespano

RMGauthier said:


> I'm going to have to stop nominating books, my list of reading and reviewing is growing rapidly. I have 12 free books coming my way soon. Three have already arrived. LOL. Keep up the good work everyone and Congrats to the latest winners.


My list is also growing! I have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

ChickenWrangler said:


> You've been killing it Ashlynn! It's been really exciting to see your book stick so well.


Thank you so much! I'm just hoping the story will grip the editorial team.  I'm so glad I'm nearing the end of the campaign, but the next step will be the scariest. No matter what I've learned enough to really help me make my choices about marketing the book. I can't wait to get this story into the hands of readers!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Jas Silvera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my butt in gear and signed up for a Kboards account, but I've been learning from you all for a long time before the campaign for Death's Dancer launched.
> 
> That's right, I'm a lurker
> 
> I appreciate your honesty, clarity and advice. It's also really amazing to see how thoroughly you all support one another.
> 
> I'm currently 8 days in and the only reason I'm not going totally crazy right now is I feel so well prepared, thanks you you all! I've even been Hot and Trending for a couple of hours (woot woot)
> 
> Wishing all the best to everyone still slogging forward.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jasmine


The middle of the campaign is the worst! I'm so relieved to be at the end. I'm finally feeling zen about this. If the story is something KP thinks will work they'll take it. I've done all I can do at this point.


----------



## WestofCassy

Maybe one of you folks who have been tracking these things longer than I can help me out. 

'With the Dawn' was in Hot & Trending yesterday for 16 hours! Woot. 
'With the Dawn' had zero page views yesterday. Boo. 

How is that possible?


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

WestofCassy said:


> Maybe one of you folks who have been tracking these things longer than I can help me out.
> 
> 'With the Dawn' was in Hot & Trending yesterday for 16 hours! Woot.
> 'With the Dawn' had zero page views yesterday. Boo.
> 
> How is that possible?


That's what I thought about my novel, Marble Creek. 0 page views when I'd had 198 the day before Kindle Scout is not above have computer glitches. Interested to see if I get any page views today. Still trending Hot, so go figure. Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## hayley

Please could you include my book to the list. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/OV38P5DYHJ79

Thank you finished on July 5th, thank you any support. I've read a lot of the posts on here and they have been very useful. Hayley


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tarzan was a very pretty movie to watch and my wife assures me that female viewers will find the new Tarzan particularly yummy - but I really can't imagine ever feeling the need to watch this movie again. It was kind of like a cheap candy bar - very sweet but ultimately unmemorable.

I wrote a review on my blog for anyone wanting further details.

Tonight after work my wife is going to meet me by the Winston Churchill statue (she says that is a romantic rendezvous, but I'm not sure about her taste in romance. After all, she married me and then there's that whole yummy Tarzan thing of hers...) and we are going walk on down to the waterfront and hit the weekend RIBFEST for some frog legs, cornbread and a rack or two of ribs.

So let's get right into today's list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
1 day left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
2 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
2 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
3 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
4 days left Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
7 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
7 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
8 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
8 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
9 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
11 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
11 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
14 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
16 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
18 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
21 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
22 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
28 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jada Ryker

My husband and I hiked a new trail yesterday. Elm Lick almost licked us...it's only 5 miles, but it's a couple of miles to get to it. It's classified as "difficult" ... with the rough terrain and steep elevations, I prayed for a stray helicopter or a left-behind jet pack. It's probably a good place to be in the zombie apocalypse, since the undead would shamble off into oblivion or try for easier brains.

In the woods, I wondered about my emails to reviewers/bloggers...do they make a sound as they're zapped to the trash folder? I've contacted many reviewers/bloggers, with about a 10% yes rate. I pull up their blog, read the About Me and the Review Policy, and only contact ones who like my genre. I try to include things I've learned in my emails.

Is there an easier way? Do you contact reviewers/bloggers before your book release? Is a 10% yes rate standard?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jada Ryker said:


> My husband and I hiked a new trail yesterday. Elm Lick almost licked us...it's only 5 miles, but it's a couple of miles to get to it. It's classified as "difficult" ... with the rough terrain and steep elevations, I prayed for a stray helicopter or a left-behind jet pack. It's probably a good place to be in the zombie apocalypse, since the undead would shamble off into oblivion or try for easier brains.
> 
> In the woods, I wondered about my emails to reviewers/bloggers...do they make a sound as they're zapped to the trash folder? I've contacted many reviewers/bloggers, with about a 10% yes rate. I pull up their blog, read the About Me and the Review Policy, and only contact ones who like my genre. I try to include things I've learned in my emails.
> 
> Is there an easier way? Do you contact reviewers/bloggers before your book release? Is a 10% yes rate standard?


10% yes rate isn't bad. Most people just delete requests or don't look at them for months, so you'll have to send out lots of offers. The about me pages are only occasionally up to date, and a lot of people are just too busy to respond.

Don't worry about it, just try new things!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Got some kind of cool news this morning:

http://booklife.com/project/raven-s-peak-16071

They gave a pretty good review of Raven's Peak, and considering it's publisher's weekly it's really nice!


----------



## jdrew

lincolnjcole said:


> Got some kind of cool news this morning:
> 
> http://booklife.com/project/raven-s-peak-16071
> 
> They gave a pretty good review of Raven's Peak, and considering it's publisher's weekly it's really nice!


Congrats on anything from publisher's weekly.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

lincolnjcole said:


> Got some kind of cool news this morning:
> 
> http://booklife.com/project/raven-s-peak-16071
> 
> They gave a pretty good review of Raven's Peak, and considering it's publisher's weekly it's really nice!


Congrats Lincoln, nice review.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Congrats Lincoln, nice review.


Thanks!



jdrew said:


> Congrats on anything from publisher's weekly.


I know, they are usually so brutal I didn't know what to expect!


----------



## benlovejoy

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected!


Congrats, Caila!


----------



## benlovejoy

Karen Charbonneau said:


> That's what I thought about my novel, Marble Creek. 0 page views when I'd had 198 the day before Kindle Scout is not above have computer glitches. Interested to see if I get any page views today. Still trending Hot, so go figure.


I had 0 page views yesterday but in H&T for 24 hours. My theory is that only new page-views count (ie. If someone visits your book a second time, it doesn't count) and that the closer you get to the end, the more people who nominate you to get in before the end.


----------



## lincolnjcole

benlovejoy said:


> I had 0 page views yesterday but in H&T for 24 hours. My theory is that only new page-views count (ie. If someone visits your book a second time, it doesn't count) and that the closer you get to the end, the more people who nominate you to get in before the end.


Definitely not computer glitches. Unique page views matter, duplicate views don't. Fake traffic also doesn't matter, so your goal should be to push real people to your site to view the KS entry. Hot and trending is also based on aggregate traffic, which means yesterday could have been a really slow day so no books were able to push you off the list (since it's rolling enrollment).


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

lincolnjcole said:


> Definitely not computer glitches. Unique page views matter, duplicate views don't. Fake traffic also doesn't matter, so your goal should be to push real people to your site to view the KS entry. Hot and trending is also based on aggregate traffic, which means yesterday could have been a really slow day so no books were able to push you off the list (since it's rolling enrollment).


Well, maybe, but I had a second day of 0 views - and that just doesn't make sense - because I had a number of people like and share a blog I posted on a historic Idaho Facebook site yesterday. Surely a few actually viewed my Kindle Scout site. And the woman who accepted my guest blog yesterday, emailed to say she nominated Marble Creek. For what it's worth, it's still hot and trending - so should be attracting internal browsers out of curiosity. I sent an email to Kindle Scout, asking if there was a possible computer glitch, but haven't received a reply. Did I say I don't like a mystery when it concerns me? Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## benlovejoy

lincolnjcole said:


> Unique page views matter, duplicate views don't.


Yep, that's what I suspected. Two of us have had zero new views but been in H&T 24 hours, so I think the theory that it's regular visitors nominating close to the end seems the most likely explanation. Dated has so far been in H&T every day, 24 hours a day until two days ago, when it declined to 18 then 13, then back to 24H yesterday.

I have a BooksButterfly running today and tomorrow, so hopefully that will get the page views up (currently 1763) as it's the page views that are letting me down at present. BB reckoned it would deliver 1000+ views, but someone else who did one only got 500 views. Will know by Saturday.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Really pleased for you, Celia. Good luck with the rest of the process!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Update on Eve: KPress emailed me with a cool screenshot of their initial promotional activities with promises this is a long-haul relationship (had a lovely back and forth with my contact there as well, so nice to see the conversation is maintained after launch). Thanks to their efforts, Eve has gone from about 30k in rankings to hovering in the 9-11k range since Sunday and has held steady at #5-#10 in the more specific categories they chose for the duration (still there as I type this). While not gangbusters, I'm totally happy with the sustained sales to this point. I'm also seeing a nice sell through of the two sequels I launched. So far, so awesome! Happy Scouting, gang


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

benlovejoy said:


> I had 0 page views yesterday but in H&T for 24 hours. My theory is that only new page-views count (ie. If someone visits your book a second time, it doesn't count) and that the closer you get to the end, the more people who nominate you to get in before the end.


I had zero views the last two days and I've been hot and trending the whole time. Maybe someone saw us comparing numbers here and cut us off.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Steve Vernon said:


> Tarzan was a very pretty movie to watch and my wife assures me that female viewers will find the new Tarzan particularly yummy - but I really can't imagine ever feeling the need to watch this movie again. It was kind of like a cheap candy bar - very sweet but ultimately unmemorable.
> 
> I wrote a review on my blog for anyone wanting further details.
> 
> Tonight after work my wife is going to meet me by the Winston Churchill statue (she says that is a romantic rendezvous, but I'm not sure about her taste in romance. After all, she married me and then there's that whole yummy Tarzan thing of hers...) and we are going walk on down to the waterfront and hit the weekend RIBFEST for some frog legs, cornbread and a rack or two of ribs.
> 
> So let's get right into today's list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
> 1 day left Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
> 2 days left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
> 2 days left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
> 3 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 4 days left Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
> 7 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 7 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 8 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 8 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> 9 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 11 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 11 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 14 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 16 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 18 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
> 21 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
> 22 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
> 28 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I don't think any female is going to Tarzan for the story line. I've been waiting for this movie for months just for his abs! Thank you for the review! Now I know to wait until it hits the budget theater right before DVD. LOL.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Caila Jaynes said:


> We just got the email from Kindle Scout--we've been selected! I'm still floating, hardly able to believe it. I thought there was no way our book would be chosen--the competition is so stiff--but somehow we got lucky.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice and support! This forum is a wonderful resource for anyone interested in participating in the Kindle Scout program. And I've made some new friends out of the experience, which is just icing on the cake!


Congrats! Your book looks great.  If you'd be willing to share any stats from the campaign that would be so wonderful.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

lincolnjcole said:


> Got some kind of cool news this morning:
> 
> http://booklife.com/project/raven-s-peak-16071
> 
> They gave a pretty good review of Raven's Peak, and considering it's publisher's weekly it's really nice!


That's amazing! Congrats. I'd be floating above the Earth with news like that!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Karen Charbonneau said:


> Well, maybe, but I had a second day of 0 views - and that just doesn't make sense - because I had a number of people like and share a blog I posted on a historic Idaho Facebook site yesterday. Surely a few actually viewed my Kindle Scout site. And the woman who accepted my guest blog yesterday, emailed to say she nominated Marble Creek. For what it's worth, it's still hot and trending - so should be attracting internal browsers out of curiosity. I sent an email to Kindle Scout, asking if there was a possible computer glitch, but haven't received a reply. Did I say I don't like a mystery when it concerns me? Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


I'll let you guys know what I see tomorrow. I had a thunderclap today and people from all walks of life supported me. I posted on the Thunderclap Facebook page and ended up with a bunch of different supports. I made a new very cool musician friend. Thunderclap claims I have a social reach of 511,210 people. If even three of them click the link I'm golden for unique views. I would be shocked if I legitimately have no newbies check me out. I also had a friend point out I mucked up my message. I should have written in the 3rd person. I wrote, "Please support my book" so now it looks like a lot of strangers wrote Moonlight's Peril LOL. I would think at least one person's mother follows them secretly on Twitter and clicked the link out of confusion/curiosity. I really hope I have numbers because I'd love to see just how many clicks that Thunderclap is worth. When else will I ever have that chance? I'm going to go sacrifice a Nook to a volcano and pray to the Amazonian gods to show me the light. Any suggestions on what I should chant as I toss the Nook into the fire?


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

benlovejoy said:


> Yep, that's what I suspected. Two of us have had zero new views but been in H&T 24 hours, so I think the theory that it's regular visitors nominating close to the end seems the most likely explanation. Dated has so far been in H&T every day, 24 hours a day until two days ago, when it declined to 18 then 13, then back to 24H yesterday.
> 
> I have a BooksButterfly running today and tomorrow, so hopefully that will get the page views up (currently 1763) as it's the page views that are letting me down at present. BB reckoned it would deliver 1000+ views, but someone else who did one only got 500 views. Will know by Saturday.


Hi Ben, I just went and click on your book and saved it for later since I gave my spots so people ending sooner. I looked at your book and read the excerpt. Unless they have my IP flagged as a fellow Scouter my view should count I would think. I'll nominate you soon. Good luck and cute read.


----------



## RMGauthier

PattiLarsen said:


> Update on Eve: KPress emailed me with a cool screenshot of their initial promotional activities with promises this is a long-haul relationship (had a lovely back and forth with my contact there as well, so nice to see the conversation is maintained after launch). Thanks to their efforts, Eve has gone from about 30k in rankings to hovering in the 9-11k range since Sunday and has held steady at #5-#10 in the more specific categories they chose for the duration (still there as I type this). While not gangbusters, I'm totally happy with the sustained sales to this point. I'm also seeing a nice sell through of the two sequels I launched. So far, so awesome! Happy Scouting, gang
> [/quot
> 
> Congrats Patti, and thanks for the update. I love hearing when people are doing well. I have both sequels, which I will be starting right after I finish Raven's Peak. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I'll let you guys know what I see tomorrow. I had a thunderclap today and people from all walks of life supported me. I posted on the Thunderclap Facebook page and ended up with a bunch of different supports. I made a new very cool musician friend. Thunderclap claims I have a social reach of 511,210 people. If even three of them click the link I'm golden for unique views. I would be shocked if I legitimately have no newbies check me out. I also had a friend point out I mucked up my message. I should have written in the 3rd person. I wrote, "Please support my book" so now it looks like a lot of strangers wrote Moonlight's Peril LOL. I would think at least one person's mother follows them secretly on Twitter and clicked the link out of confusion/curiosity. I really hope I have numbers because I'd love to see just how many clicks that Thunderclap is worth. When else will I ever have that chance? I'm going to go sacrifice a Nook to a volcano and pray to the Amazonian gods to show me the light. Any suggestions on what I should chant as I toss the Nook into the fire?


 I nominated you just now Ashlynn. So, you know you'll get one view. Karen Charbonneau https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Karen Charbonneau said:


> I nominated you just now Ashlynn. So, you know you'll get one view. Karen Charbonneau https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


Thank you so much! You're in one of my slots too. I'm happy with my progress up until this point. I've proven to the powers that be that I have a social media reach and that I'm dedicated to doing my part to make this book a success. Now I just have to hope they like the story. I've made some really great, but minor tweaks to the books since I sent it. Sadly, I couldn't send the updated version, but the correspondence was polite and appreciated.I'm really loving what I've learned and I have been applying what I've learned to do better marketing what's already out there.


----------



## MGD

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I had zero views the last two days and I've been hot and trending the whole time. Maybe someone saw us comparing numbers here and cut us off.


Hey just so you know I had people the last two days say they voted for my book. I know of traffic from others going there and mine said zero views as well. I think it could be an error. Well, more it has to be since I know those who were going and those who voted for me had nothing to gain saying they were going to vote. And I trust that the others went to check out the book.


----------



## MGD

Hey if anybody has some open slots I need votes on The Death Of The Miller's Son. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29MBT858RBHBM I'm six days out but quite get it back to trending.


----------



## benlovejoy

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Hi Ben, I just went and click on your book and saved it for later since I gave my spots so people ending sooner. I looked at your book and read the excerpt. Unless they have my IP flagged as a fellow Scouter my view should count I would think. I'll nominate you soon. Good luck and cute read.


Thanks, Ashlynn - I appreciate it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a blast at Ribfest yesterday. As predicted, we had frog legs, a rack of ribs, cornbread, beans and some slightly-wilted cole slaw as well as a used-to-be-cold bottle of Dr. Pepper.
I have a bit of a sunburned neck as a result of lending my wife my straw hat. She had forgotten hers and the sun was blistering down and the shade of the beer tent was completely filled up with folks who were camping out around bottles of cold beer. We headed home and curled up in front of the television to watch the entirety of Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere - pausing briefly to scoot across the street to Dairy Queen for some ice cream.

So let's get right into today's list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Moonlight's Peril by Ashlynn Monroe
LAST DAY LEFT Abandon Future by Brian D. Cole
1 day left King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
1 day left Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
2 days left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
3 days left Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
6 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
6 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
7 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
7 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
8 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
10 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
10 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
13 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
15 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
17 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
20 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
21 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
27 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## jdrew

Steve,
Thanks for the list.  Glad to see you picked up my book on the list.  Not sure how you manage to sort through authors here and match them up with books on the Scout list, but kudos.


----------



## PattiLarsen

RMGauthier said:


> PattiLarsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on Eve: KPress emailed me with a cool screenshot of their initial promotional activities with promises this is a long-haul relationship (had a lovely back and forth with my contact there as well, so nice to see the conversation is maintained after launch). Thanks to their efforts, Eve has gone from about 30k in rankings to hovering in the 9-11k range since Sunday and has held steady at #5-#10 in the more specific categories they chose for the duration (still there as I type this). While not gangbusters, I'm totally happy with the sustained sales to this point. I'm also seeing a nice sell through of the two sequels I launched. So far, so awesome! Happy Scouting, gang
> [/quot
> 
> Congrats Patti, and thanks for the update. I love hearing when people are doing well. I have both sequels, which I will be starting right after I finish Raven's Peak. Keep up the great work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## ChickenWrangler

I'm having the same weird zero views glitch as well. I know I have traffic coming through from at least one promo, so this is weird. . . popped out of H&T yesterday morning, and then ended up back on the list in the evening, then showed no views this morning.¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'm actually looking forward to the end of the campaign so I can stop stressing about views/H&T. Here are my stats so far:


----------



## Steve Vernon

jdrew said:


> Steve,
> Thanks for the list. Glad to see you picked up my book on the list. Not sure how you manage to sort through authors here and match them up with books on the Scout list, but kudos.


Happy to help.

As for how I do it - I've got mad cut-and-paste and hunt-and-peck skills.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

ChickenWrangler said:


> I'm having the same weird zero views glitch as well. I know I have traffic coming through from at least one promo, so this is weird. . . popped out of H&T yesterday morning, and then ended up back on the list in the evening, then showed no views this morning.¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to the end of the campaign so I can stop stressing about views/H&T. Here are my stats so far:


Wow, stats look impressive. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chloegarner

Those of you who are seeing no page views, do you have a last updated time that shows that you've updated since your last page views?

I've got a baby campaign, just started this morning, with no page views and no nominations, though I'm reasonably confident I've gotten both, and a 'last updated' stat that says NEVER.

I'm seconding (thirding?) the glitch theory.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

My campaign ended June 27th at midnight. Still no news from them. I see that it's taking about a week to get back so I'll just patiently wait. At least I can pretend they're thinking really hard about publishing my book.


----------



## akanderson

hi, guys!

just got the email that Nightshade was selected - and i wanted to thank you all for the nominations and support, as well as for the goldmine of really excellent advice i've gleaned from lurking here. 

xoxo


----------



## lincolnjcole

chloegarner said:


> Those of you who are seeing no page views, do you have a last updated time that shows that you've updated since your last page views?
> 
> I've got a baby campaign, just started this morning, with no page views and no nominations, though I'm reasonably confident I've gotten both, and a 'last updated' stat that says NEVER.
> 
> I'm seconding (thirding?) the glitch theory.


Your campaign started this morning, and it doesn't update for today's stats until tomorrow. It updates daily and only one time (it isn't like amazon ranking) so you'll see it about 5-6 est tomorrow for today's stats. You will always know stats one day behind.

The people who are seeing an issue are showing no page views for YESTERDAY, not TODAY.



akanderson said:


> hi, guys!
> 
> just got the email that Nightshade was selected - and i wanted to thank you all for the nominations and support, as well as for the goldmine of really excellent advice i've gleaned from lurking here.
> 
> xoxo


CONGRATULATIONS! Well done!


----------



## E.A.Ortega

akanderson said:


> hi, guys!
> 
> just got the email that Nightshade was selected - and i wanted to thank you all for the nominations and support, as well as for the goldmine of really excellent advice i've gleaned from lurking here.
> 
> xoxo


Congratulations! I get another free book! So it took them about 7 days to get back to you. I have a few more days of waiting to see if it's a yes or no. I'm not very optimistic because they don't seem to choose fantasy very frequently but, one can only hope.


----------



## chloegarner

lincolnjcole said:


> Your campaign started this morning, and it doesn't update for today's stats until tomorrow. It updates daily and only one time (it isn't like amazon ranking) so you'll see it about 5-6 est tomorrow for today's stats. You will always know stats one day behind.
> 
> The people who are seeing an issue are showing no page views for YESTERDAY, not TODAY.


Aha. Thanks.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

ChickenWrangler said:


> I'm having the same weird zero views glitch as well. I know I have traffic coming through from at least one promo, so this is weird. . . popped out of H&T yesterday morning, and then ended up back on the list in the evening, then showed no views this morning.¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to the end of the campaign so I can stop stressing about views/H&T. Here are my stats so far:


I'll post a picture of what we're talking about. It just started three days ago. I just posted the pictures showing my hot and trending with zero views.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

http://

This is what we're looking at. I've been H&T each of the zero days all day.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> http://
> 
> This is what we're looking at. I've been H&T each of the zero days all day.


This is the same time period


----------



## lincolnjcole

Sounds like someone at Amazon poured Pepsi on their servers.

My bet is that they were making improvements to the system, accidentally let a showstopper glitch in because one of their testers screwed up, and ended up having to turn off an entire function for display to compensate. They'll probably get it fixed soon and the stats should reflect backwards (if it isn't a data input issue) so you'll see your stats soon. 

really sucks for someone close to the end of their campaign, though.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

lincolnjcole said:


> Sounds like someone at Amazon poured Pepsi on their servers.
> 
> My bet is that they were making improvements to the system, accidentally let a showstopper glitch in because one of their testers screwed up, and ended up having to turn off an entire function for display to compensate. They'll probably get it fixed soon and the stats should reflect backwards (if it isn't a data input issue) so you'll see your stats soon.
> 
> really sucks for someone close to the end of their campaign, though.


I'm bummed. I had a thunderclap yesterday and I really wanted to see hard numbers on that. Oh well. At least my nervous anticipation will be ending soon. Cross your fingers that I get good news!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I'm bummed. I had a thunderclap yesterday and I really wanted to see hard numbers on that. Oh well. At least my nervous anticipation will be ending soon. Cross your fingers that I get good news!


Thunderclap did a little bit of good for me. It's more nifty than actually powerful imo. When I did one during kindle scout I saw maybe 10-20 more page views than a normal day. I have one for my book launch with headtalker:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/

And even over a million people won't necessarily make huge waves. Still, its free and better than nothing!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

lincolnjcole said:


> Thunderclap did a little bit of good for me. It's more nifty than actually powerful imo. When I did one during kindle scout I saw maybe 10-20 more page views than a normal day. I have one for my book launch with headtalker:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/
> 
> And even over a million people won't necessarily make huge waves. Still, its free and better than nothing!


Supported! I did a Headtalker too, but it didn't get me a lot of visits. Since I had so many more Thunderclaps I thought it would be a cool comparison, but this helps me. Thank you!


----------



## Jada Ryker

chloegarner said:


> I've got a baby campaign, just started this morning


Chloe, your description is great. Love this: "Cassie's job, before she aged out, too slow, too worn, too 26."

Congratulations, AK!

Today's my husband's birthday and our ninth wedding anniversary. Nine years and some months ago, we were paddling on a lake in a metal boat, fairly far from shore. To take my mind off the lightning that seemed really close, I asked him what he wanted for his upcoming birthday. He said, "To marry you." We got married in Bernheim Forest, same place we do a lot of our hiking.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I'll post a picture of what we're talking about. It just started three days ago. I just posted the pictures showing my hot and trending with zero views.


I've had three days of 0 views now, with only 2 days to go. Finally dropped off hot and trending last night. They must know by now there's a glitch. I emailed Kindle Scout after the second day of 0 views, and got back a standard email of "our technicians are looking into it and we'll inform you, etc." If you each send a nice email about your 0 views, maybe Kindle Scout will realize there is a real problem, not just one complainer.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

I think the total page views are still accurately updating on the home page. If you mouse over total views it will show you an exact number. I couldn't mouse over and take the snip. I'm at 4,721 as of right now and my campaign ends at midnight. I'm sure that's not what I was at the last time I looked at that number so it's updating. You won't see a daily number, but at least I can assure everyone your views are counting. Tomorrow begins my anxious wait!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I think the total page views are still accurately updating on the home page. If you mouse over total views it will show you an exact number. I couldn't mouse over and take the snip. I'm at 4,721 as of right now and my campaign ends at midnight. I'm sure that's not what I was at the last time I looked at that number so it's updating. You won't see a daily number, but at least I can assure everyone your views are counting. Tomorrow begins my anxious wait!


My numbers have stayed at 2800 for three days. So, that isn't working for me. Somebody new view Marble Creek 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Karen Charbonneau said:


> My numbers have stayed at 2800 for three days. So, that isn't working for me. Somebody new view Marble Creek
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


I've already viewed it, but I viewed it again just in case. At least our anxiety will soon come to an end one way or another.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

chloegarner said:


> Those of you who are seeing no page views, do you have a last updated time that shows that you've updated since your last page views?
> 
> I've got a baby campaign, just started this morning, with no page views and no nominations, though I'm reasonably confident I've gotten both, and a 'last updated' stat that says NEVER.
> 
> I'm seconding (thirding?) the glitch theory.


Good luck! You won't see the views until tomorrow. It's only updated once a day. I hope your baby grows up into a contract!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Whoo! We have our numbers back. My Thunderclap was very effective. I had 459 views on the day of the promotion. I did very little self promo on Facebook that day to see how the Thunderclap would change my numbers. It's great to know that this free option is almost as good as a paid promotion. I'm so happy Amazon gave me the chance to have this priceless data. No matter what we're all winners because we're learning about promotion and what works. My number of 4721 total views was still there so that's been correct all this time.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Whoo! We have our numbers back. My Thunderclap was very effective. I had 459 views on the day of the promotion. I did very little self promo on Facebook that day, just to see how the Thunderclap went. It's great to know that this free option is almost as good as a paid promotion. I'm so happy Amazon gave me the chance to have this priceless data. No matter what we're all winners because we're learning about promotion and what works. My number of 4721 total views was still there so that's been correct all this time.


You're right, we're back. My numbers jumped from 2.8K to 3.1K and I can see the past three days. I wish I'd done a thunderclap, but it's too late now. Good luck, Ashlynn. Karen. Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## MGD

My numbers are back to normal. Yay!   I have a steady stream of visits what a relief. Anyway I hear a lot on here about thunder clap. I had not even heard of it until my book was out there. I don't quite see how it works. Anyone have the details I mean in using it for something like Scout. My books five days out so to late now.


----------



## Rowan Asher

Based on the feedback here Scout sounds like a great way for new authors to get some exposure. However, the 5 year contract seems awfully binding. That would put me off if I'm honest


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - I'm going out to the Farmer's Market this morning.

So let's get right into today's list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! King of my Nightmare by Cristi Taijeron
LAST DAY LEFT! Ground Private Parvel by James Aaron
1 day left Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
2 days left Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
5 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
5 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
6 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
6 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
7 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
9 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
9 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
12 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
14 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
16 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
19 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
20 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
20 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
26 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Paul Kohler

OK, I had a few vacancies on my nomination slots, so I filled 'em up real good like, from the top of Steve's list. Good luck!

So, my launch of The Hunted Assassin was semi-successful on Tuesday. I had a little over 60 sales through Friday. I did one ad on Fiver and I participated in one blog interview. I also did a HeadTalker, which did wonderful for me on during the campaign, but when it came to sales, I think it fell WAY short. I only had 4 sales that day. Not sure if they came from the HeadTalker or not. 

Anyway, the price is back up as of yesterday to its regular price for a few days. I'm dropping it back down on Wednesday for 48 hours, while a podcast I recorded last week will air. Not expecting much from it, but anything will help. I'm actually considering just leaving the price down at .99 cents until July 8th.

As for Kindle Scout, I think it was a great experience. I will do it again and I'm eyeing a November run. I have some thoughts about submission timing that I'd do differently, as well as genre. I am thinking of Cozy Mystery, but I'm not sure yet. I'll be starting that new project here shortly.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Karen Charbonneau said:


> You're right, we're back. My numbers jumped from 2.8K to 3.1K and I can see the past three days. I wish I'd done a thunderclap, but it's too late now. Good luck, Ashlynn. Karen. Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


You're one of my nominations and I wish you luck too. My final numbers are 4,815 views 26% 1.2K scout and 74% 3.5K other. out of 720 hours I spent 630 hot and trending. Wish me luck as I begin my anxious wait.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

benlovejoy said:


> Thanks, Ashlynn - I appreciate it.


I have you locked and loaded into a spot! Good luck!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

MGD said:


> My numbers are back to normal. Yay!  I have a steady stream of visits what a relief. Anyway I hear a lot on here about thunder clap. I had not even heard of it until my book was out there. I don't quite see how it works. Anyone have the details I mean in using it for something like Scout. My books five days out so to late now.


It's simple. After establishing an account on the site you create a short (think Twitter) message and include a link and a picture. If you can find 100 people or more to agree to tweet or update Facebook with the message on a single glorious day you spam the universe and hopefully people are intrigued enough to click on whatever it is you want them to see. This way your social media reach exceeds what you normal have.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Rowan Asher said:


> Based on the feedback here Scout sounds like a great way for new authors to get some exposure. However, the 5 year contract seems awfully binding. That would put me off if I'm honest


Any publisher has a contract. The shortest I've ever seen was 2 years. You can get out of this contract if you aren't making big bucks. You do keep your print and movie rights and that's more than I've ever seen another publisher allow a contracted author to keep. The fact your book won't be lost in the slush pile is worth a ten year contract in my opinion. If the book doesn't sell well you can request your rights back. From what I'm seeing it's worth it. My campaign ended yesterday so now I wait to find out if I'm going on a new journey or this is where my brave battle ends. Writers aren't dramatic, are we? *snort*


----------



## WestofCassy

Rowan Asher said:


> Based on the feedback here Scout sounds like a great way for new authors to get some exposure. However, the 5 year contract seems awfully binding. That would put me off if I'm honest


It isn't for everyone, but that contract is about as good as one can get. If your book stops selling, you get the rights back, if you don't make more than 25k in five years, you get your rights back. With the power of the Zon selling your book you got to figure, you will do at least ok.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Locked and loaded on King of my Nightmare, Ground Private Parvel and Marble Creek.

Good luck to Cristi, James & Karen.


----------



## RMGauthier

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I had a few vacancies on my nomination slots, so I filled 'em up real good like, from the top of Steve's list. Good luck!
> 
> So, my launch of The Hunted Assassin was semi-successful on Tuesday. I had a little over 60 sales through Friday. I did one ad on Fiver and I participated in one blog interview. I also did a HeadTalker, which did wonderful for me on during the campaign, but when it came to sales, I think it fell WAY short. I only had 4 sales that day. Not sure if they came from the HeadTalker or not.
> 
> Anyway, the price is back up as of yesterday to its regular price for a few days. I'm dropping it back down on Wednesday for 48 hours, while a podcast I recorded last week will air. Not expecting much from it, but anything will help. I'm actually considering just leaving the price down at .99 cents until July 8th.
> 
> As for Kindle Scout, I think it was a great experience. I will do it again and I'm eyeing a November run. I have some thoughts about submission timing that I'd do differently, as well as genre. I am thinking of Cozy Mystery, but I'm not sure yet. I'll be starting that new project here shortly.


Thanks for sharing this info with us, it's nice to hear how people are doing. I'll probably jump back into the Scout pool, looking at the fall too. I thought it was a great experience even without being selected. What were your thoughts about submission timing that you would do different?


----------



## Paul Kohler

RMGauthier said:


> ... What were your thoughts about submission timing that you would do different?


I went back to the beginning of Kindle Scout and logged the number of books selected per month. The Scout program started up in November of 2014 and from its inception, they've accepted just 9 books per month on average. That rate of acceptance has increased as of late, and year to date, they've accepted 11 books per month, on average. When my book came out of its campaign and into review, it was in the second half of the month, and they'd already accepted 8 books in the first half of June. Odds were not in my favor to land one of those final 4 or 5 spots, as they had the entire second half of the month to sort through. Assuming that they are only allowed to accept a certain number of books per month, and they historically accepted more books in the first half of the month, I think setting up your submission to end around the 25th of the month might make the most sense. That way, it'll go into review and if they're on the fence about accepting it they might be more amicable in doing so if the first of the month is right around the corner. They'll get a whole new allotment of contracts to offer.

This is all speculation based on the date I've reviewed of prior acceptances. Right now, I'm shooting for Monday, October 24th for my submission date. If they review it and it goes live by the 26th, I'll be happy to run it strong through November, and go into review just as the month ends.


----------



## benlovejoy

Amazon seems to have at least partially resolved the glitch causing zero page-views. I had two successive days of it showing zero views, and those days are now showing views. However, I'm pretty sure they are now showing too many views for those days. Maybe it all balances out in the end ...

With 5 days to go, I'm at 2.7k views and 554/576 hours in H&T.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Any publisher has a contract. The shortest I've ever seen was 2 years. You can get out of this contract if you aren't making big bucks. You do keep your print and movie rights and that's more than I've ever seen another publisher allow a contracted author to keep. The fact your book won't be lost in the slush pile is worth a ten year contract in my opinion. If the book doesn't sell well you can request your rights back. From what I'm seeing it's worth it. My campaign ended yesterday so now I wait to find out if I'm going on a new journey or this is where my brave battle ends. Writers aren't dramatic, are we? *snort*


Looks like it's taking about a week to hear back. Mine ended the 27th at midnight and still no news. I voted for yours because it sounds interesting. Good luck.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Locked and loaded on King of my Nightmare, Ground Private Parvel and Marble Creek.
> 
> Good luck to Cristi, James & Karen.


Thank you, Lloyd, I appreciate your nominating Marble Creek. Karen https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lincoln, I'm not looking at your site right now, but do you have dates for the campaigns?  When mine finished in early January, my 2.7k views (actually just a few short of 2.8k) represented one of the higher numbers of the time. A well-known bestseller person early on had had 5k views, but I think only a handful passed 3k "in my era." But the stats I'm seeing now are regularly well into the 4k numbers. It would be helpful to see that trend over time, how the numbers of views are changing.

And if you're already tracking that, never mind and good job!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Paul Kohler said:


> I went back to the beginning of Kindle Scout and logged the number of books selected per month. The Scout program started up in November of 2014 and from its inception, they've accepted just 9 books per month on average. That rate of acceptance has increased as of late, and year to date, they've accepted 11 books per month, on average. When my book came out of its campaign and into review, it was in the second half of the month, and they'd already accepted 8 books in the first half of June. Odds were not in my favor to land one of those final 4 or 5 spots, as they had the entire second half of the month to sort through. Assuming that they are only allowed to accept a certain number of books per month, and they historically accepted more books in the first half of the month, I think setting up your submission to end around the 25th of the month might make the most sense. That way, it'll go into review and if they're on the fence about accepting it they might be more amicable in doing so if the first of the month is right around the corner. They'll get a whole new allotment of contracts to offer.
> 
> This is all speculation based on the date I've reviewed of prior acceptances. Right now, I'm shooting for Monday, October 24th for my submission date. If they review it and it goes live by the 26th, I'll be happy to run it strong through November, and go into review just as the month ends.


So I've been sitting here in purgatory and analyzing the very same thing. And i'm seeing it two ways: one, as you mentioned, on a month cycle basis. Funding for X books a month that resets. The other thought i had was a "batch" - meaning that a book is chosen every few days, so each book is competing with other books that are ending around the same time. The irregular number of days between books supports option 1. But the common wait time for books in the same batch supports option 2. IE. books that ended at the end of last week all seemed to have gotten a decision yesterday, with Nightshade having won the "round".

So what paradigm do you guys think it is? Are the editors sitting around shouting "Hey, I've got one I like" every few days? Or are they sitting around arguing which of the batch on books before them to choose before moving onto the next batch?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Back to work today. I've got an evening shift ahead of me, so let's get right into today's list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
1 day left Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
4 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
4 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
5 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
5 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
6 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
8 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
8 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
11 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
13 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
15 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
18 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
19 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
19 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
25 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Two slots open and added Anonymous & Dated.

Good luck to by H.J. and  Ben


----------



## JG Faherty

Mark Wakely said:


> Two slots opened up so I filled them with:
> 
> The Changeling, JG Faherty
> Tides, Alex Lidell
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks! And thanks to everyone who voted for The Changeling. I still haven't heard anything yet, so fingers crossed. Maybe it will be a 4th of July celebration!


----------



## jdrew

Alex Lidell said:


> So I've been sitting here in purgatory and analyzing the very same thing. And i'm seeing it two ways: one, as you mentioned, on a month cycle basis. Funding for X books a month that resets. The other thought i had was a "batch" - meaning that a book is chosen every few days, so each book is competing with other books that are ending around the same time. The irregular number of days between books supports option 1. But the common wait time for books in the same batch supports option 2. IE. books that ended at the end of last week all seemed to have gotten a decision yesterday, with Nightshade having won the "round".
> 
> So what paradigm do you guys think it is? Are the editors sitting around shouting "Hey, I've got one I like" every few days? Or are they sitting around arguing which of the batch on books before them to choose before moving onto the next batch?


Alex, sorry to say I just noticed your cover and went to check it out on Scout only to find "times up". If you aren't selected I think you'll do well anyway based on that cover. Good luck.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Three nomination slots opened and I filled them with:

Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
Dated by Ben Lovejoy

Good luck to you and those still waiting in KS limbo.

Mark



An Audience For Einstein


----------



## RMGauthier

Alex Lidell said:


> So I've been sitting here in purgatory and analyzing the very same thing. And i'm seeing it two ways: one, as you mentioned, on a month cycle basis. Funding for X books a month that resets. The other thought i had was a "batch" - meaning that a book is chosen every few days, so each book is competing with other books that are ending around the same time. The irregular number of days between books supports option 1. But the common wait time for books in the same batch supports option 2. IE. books that ended at the end of last week all seemed to have gotten a decision yesterday, with Nightshade having won the "round".
> 
> So what paradigm do you guys think it is? Are the editors sitting around shouting "Hey, I've got one I like" every few days? Or are they sitting around arguing which of the batch on books before them to choose before moving onto the next batch?


Anyone noticing specific genres over others, ie. more mystery over romance or vice versa? Out of the 13 books I have nominated and been selected 9 were under the Mystery-Suspense-Thriller category, 3 were Fantasy-Paranormal, and 1 was historical. Now that could be what I'm nominating, although I do nominate everyone on Steve's list. It still seems like Mystery is a big one for them.


----------



## Alex Lidell

jdrew said:


> Alex, sorry to say I just noticed your cover and went to check it out on Scout only to find "times up". If you aren't selected I think you'll do well anyway based on that cover. Good luck.


Hey, I'll take a compliment any day! Thanks, Drew.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Mark Wakely said:


> Three nomination slots opened and I filled them with:
> 
> Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
> Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 
> Good luck to you and those still waiting in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark
> Thank you, Mark, for nominating Marble Creek https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1D4V6CAM4X7TA Karen
> 
> 
> An Audience For Einstein


----------



## MGD

Hi guys well nervously   awaiting the end of my campaign for The Death Of The Miller's Son. If anyone has an opening.


----------



## MGD

Steve Vernon said:


> Back to work today. I've got an evening shift ahead of me, so let's get right into today's list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Marble Creek by Karen Charbonneau
> 1 day left Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
> 4 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 4 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 5 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 5 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> 6 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 8 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 8 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 11 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 13 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 15 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
> 18 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
> 19 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
> 19 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
> 25 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks so much for mentioning it. I have a couple slots open anybody needing a boost?


----------



## Meb Bryant

I'm nominating like crazy! Good luck, everybody.


----------



## Melita Joy

MGD said:


> Hi guys well nervously  awaiting the end of my campaign for The Death Of The Miller's Son. If anyone has an opening.


.

I should have an opening tomorrow. I'll nominate you then. Good luck


----------



## MGD

Melita Joy said:


> .
> 
> I should have an opening tomorrow. I'll nominate you then. Good luck


Thank you!


----------



## lossincasa

MGD said:


> Hi guys well nervously  awaiting the end of my campaign for The Death Of The Miller's Son. If anyone has an opening.


I'll nominate you, good luck


----------



## MGD

Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

Amazon sent me an invitation to submit an unpublished novel to the Kindle Scout Program. Luckily I had just completed the manuscript and my clever award winning graphic designer partner rustled up a smashing cover and voila! I'm not social media savvy but have sent the request to nominate me to all and sundry, Twitter and Facebook; and booked a promo with Playpire including a Thunderclap. The mind boggles and is beyond me doing it personally. I had a trip booked to Australia, went to checkin night before light and discovered I had not renewed my passport. Ever being of the "there's a reason for this crowd" it became apparent when I saw how much work I have to do for this campaign and my sister's WiFi is dodgy. Living by the sea with fabulous views will do this to you. So rescheduled for a month away and now I am into this as well as have published another book in the series and have to promote it at the same time. I'll need this holiday when it is all over.
If anyone is interested and all you nice people seem to be interested in each other here is my link to my Kindle Scout Campaign. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KKG4O8SBQ8IN
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KKG4O8SBQ8IN


----------



## Steve Vernon

jdrew said:


> Alex, sorry to say I just noticed your cover and went to check it out on Scout only to find "times up". If you aren't selected I think you'll do well anyway based on that cover. Good luck.


It is an awesome cover.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Up early this morning. I've got a dayshift coming up and I need to get some breakfast and coffee into me.

But let's get this list out of the way first.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
3 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
3 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
4 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
4 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
5 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
7 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
7 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
10 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
12 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
14 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
17 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
18 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
18 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
24 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
27 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
28 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
28 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## authorkcfinn

Hello friends old and new!
I have returned with another campaign  After being chosen for Legion Lost, I've decided to put Legion Found through exactly the same process since it was all so easy and enjoyable. Let's hope I can go two for two. I'd be happy to answer any questions about KP's publishing process for anyone who's unsure.
Here's the link for Legion Found when you have space to support it:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MQT84QLEYDZJ


----------



## benlovejoy

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Two slots open and added Anonymous & Dated.
> Good luck to by H.J. and Ben





Mark Wakely said:


> Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> Good luck to you and those still waiting in KS limbo.


Many thanks, Lloyd and Mark, and those who had already nominated Dated -- as well as Steve V for his daily work in keeping the KB list up to date.

Been quite nerve-wracking watching the daily stats, especially when the H&T numbers dropped for a couple of days!


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

Steve Vernon said:


> Up early this morning. I've got a dayshift coming up and I need to get some breakfast and coffee into me.
> 
> But let's get this list out of the way first.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
> 3 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 3 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 4 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 4 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> 5 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 7 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 7 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 10 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 12 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 14 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
> 17 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
> 18 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
> 18 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
> 24 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
> 27 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I've certainly learned a lot about promotion from my Marble Creek campaign - most of it from this Kindle thread. So, thank you everyone. Here are my stats. 199 hours hot and trending; 3326 views; 18% internal; 82% external. You're a generous group of people and I'm glad I've met you. Karen Charbonneau


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

authorkcfinn said:


> Hello friends old and new!
> I have returned with another campaign  After being chosen for Legion Lost, I've decided to put Legion Found through exactly the same process since it was all so easy and enjoyable. Let's hope I can go two for two. I'd be happy to answer any questions about KP's publishing process for anyone who's unsure.
> Here's the link for Legion Found when you have space to support it:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MQT84QLEYDZJ


Hi again, Kim! I'll be curious to see how this campaign goes for you, after your earlier success. Do well! You know the ropes! Question: don't you have the opportunity to just automatically enroll this book into the Kindle Press process? Are you running the campaign to generate buzz first, risking the (slim) possibility they won't take you again? Please help us know what you're thinking (or perhaps that I misunderstand the process).


----------



## benlovejoy

As I understand things, you can pitch your Kindle Press contact directly, and they will say yes or no. If they say no, you can still run it a campaign for it.


----------



## MariaIsabelPita

Steve Vernon said:


> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hi Steve,

My campaign began yesterday. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GT24O416YOER

Thanks!

Maria


----------



## E.A.Ortega

benlovejoy said:


> As I understand things, you can pitch your Kindle Press contact directly, and they will say yes or no. If they say no, you can still run it a campaign for it.


Yes, there were a few authors who did that. One author wrote a murder mystery (can't remember his name) and they directly published three of his books. I'd personally just ask my Kindle Scout person directly because the anxiety of this campaign is not fun.


----------



## Mark Wakely

MGD said:


> Hi guys well nervously  awaiting the end of my campaign for The Death Of The Miller's Son. If anyone has an opening.


Nominated this morning.

Mark



An Audience For Einstein


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

MGD said:


> Hi guys well nervously  awaiting the end of my campaign for The Death Of The Miller's Son. If anyone has an opening.


Had an open slot and added.

Good luck and stay calm.


----------



## lossincasa

Nominated Anonymous by H.J. Lawson & Dated by Ben Lovejoy from the list  

Nervous as well, my own campaign for Jester starts on the 6th


----------



## Pauline Creeden

I just nominated:

Anonymous - Dated - and With the Dawn

Good Luck all!


----------



## MGD

My book is on the Hot and Trending list yay! I need votes though.


----------



## MGD

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Had an open slot and added.
> 
> Good luck and stay calm.


Thank you.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

> I've certainly learned a lot about promotion from my Marble Creek campaign - most of it from this Kindle thread. So, thank you everyone. Here are my stats. 199 hours hot and trending; 3326 views; 18% internal; 82% external. You're a generous group of people and I'm glad I've met you. Karen Charbonneau


Great stats, Karen!

I hope my campaign for _Wild Mage_ goes half that well!


----------



## MGD

Pauline Creeden said:


> I just nominated:
> 
> Anonymous - Dated - and With the Dawn
> 
> Good Luck all!


Jester I'll keep an eye out for it. I have some slots open now if someone needs a boost.


----------



## lossincasa

MGD said:


> Jester I'll keep an eye out for it. I have some slots open now if someone needs a boost.


thank you


----------



## benlovejoy

Thanks, Lossincasa and Pauline.

Final two days here. 3185 page-views and 626/648 H&T.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Hi again, Kim! I'll be curious to see how this campaign goes for you, after your earlier success. Do well! You know the ropes! Question: don't you have the opportunity to just automatically enroll this book into the Kindle Press process? Are you running the campaign to generate buzz first, risking the (slim) possibility they won't take you again? Please help us know what you're thinking (or perhaps that I misunderstand the process).


Hi Cindy!
So here's the scoop on the direct submissions. It is indeed possible to do it that way but from others in the KP authors group I've learned that it takes quite a long time for them to make a decision and you're often looking at a six month delay for it to be published. Whereas if you run it straight through Kindle Scout again you get a guaranteed decision within 45 days and are generally published within 3 months, so I went for that option again. Plus it gives you the big buzz and advanced readership again which I found to be very useful with Legion Lost.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another day shift today. I prefer working night shift. I get more writing done in the day.

But let's get this list out of the way first.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
2 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
3 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
3 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
4 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
6 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
6 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
9 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
11 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
13 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
16 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
17 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
17 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
23 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
26 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
27 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
27 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JG Faherty

Some questions for the hive mind: 
Have there been any winners who didn't spend the majority of their time hot and trending?
Does it typically take longer than a week to hear from Amazon on if you get selected or not?
Is a 28%-72% ratio good for where the view come from?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JG Faherty said:


> Some questions for the hive mind:
> Have there been any winners who didn't spend the majority of their time hot and trending?
> Does it typically take longer than a week to hear from Amazon on if you get selected or not?
> Is a 28%-72% ratio good for where the view come from?


Yes - one recently selected novel was H & T for 24 hours.
It's taken anything from 48 hours to close to the full 15 days.
Who knows? I think internal views would logically carry more weight, but many disagree with me.


----------



## Alex Lidell

JG Faherty said:


> Some questions for the hive mind:
> Have there been any winners who didn't spend the majority of their time hot and trending?
> Does it typically take longer than a week to hear from Amazon on if you get selected or not?
> Is a 28%-72% ratio good for where the view come from?


1) Yes. A lot. And there've been lots of peeps who spent a ton of time in Hot and Trending and didn't win. Lincoln has stats, but it come down to: On average, winner have had > 400 H and T hours.

2) It varies. Currently it's been taking about 7-10 days. But there have been books that got answers within a few days in the past.

3) no one knows 

good luck!


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Lexi Revellian said:


> Yes - one recently selected novel was H & T for 24 hours.
> It's taken anything from 48 hours to close to the full 15 days.
> Who knows? I think internal views would logically carry more weight, but many disagree with me.


I think external views carry more weight. Internal is pretty simple. I vote for the ones on the list here or ones that catch my attention that are ending soon. External ones are the people that authors bring in. They want to see that you have some kind of basic fan base so the book can come out with some kind of gusto. Of course the whole point of publishing with them is to have their backing when it comes to marketing but, I'm sure it plays a significant role to prove you know how to market. At least it doesn't hurt


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Today is day 7 for me and no news yet. The wait is pretty terrible. There were ones that ended the same day as me that weren't chosen and a handful that ended two days after mine who weren't chosen. It makes me hold onto a small amount of hope that someone over there sees some potential in my book. There's also another part that would be upset if they prolonged the process just to say no. I'd like to just self-publish if the answer is no. Oh well, all I can do is wait.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Raven's Peak is out!

Woot Woot! Today is the day!

Thank you all so much for everything getting to this point from the lowly start of my campaign months ago! I really appreciate the people who've posted reviews (17 on launch day so far, and hopefully that number just goes up!)

Raven's Peak

You all rock!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

E.A.Ortega said:


> I think external views carry more weight. Internal is pretty simple. I vote for the ones on the list here or ones that catch my attention that are ending soon. External ones are the people that authors bring in. They want to see that you have some kind of basic fan base so the book can come out with some kind of gusto. Of course the whole point of publishing with them is to have their backing when it comes to marketing but, I'm sure it plays a significant role to prove you know how to market.


I don't think that's the case. Let me quote Sariah Wilson (who's doing so well with Royal Date (The Royals of Monterra Book 1)) from a comment on the Passive Voice:

"My first phone call with my Montlake team - like a good little diligent author I asked what I should be doing to promote myself (mostly so that they would be happy with me). Their response? Nothing. Because they would take care of it and there really wasn't anything I could do that would match their efforts even a little. The same is true of Kindle Press. I've done next to nothing to promote that book. And it still keeps selling like gangbusters because of Amazon."


----------



## Alex Lidell

E.A.Ortega said:


> Today is day 7 for me and no news yet. The wait is pretty terrible. There were ones that ended the same day as me that weren't chosen and a handful that ended two days after mine who weren't chosen. It makes me hold onto a small amount of hope that someone over there sees some potential in my book. There's also another part that would be upset if they prolonged the process just to say no. I'd like to just self-publish if the answer is no. Oh well, all I can do is wait.


I know how u feel!!!!!!! Ahhh. I think we finished on the same day right? 27th? I didn't realize other day mates have gotten decisions already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin George

Alex Lidell said:


> I know how u feel!!!!!!! Ahhh. I think we finished on the same day right? 27th? I didn't realize other day mates have gotten decisions already!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think E.A. finished two days after us, Alex, which puts us on day 9. Considering how popular Tuesday seems to be, I was hoping today would be decision day, but now I'm assuming we might be delayed because of the 4th being yesterday. Maybe tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## RMGauthier

lincolnjcole said:


> Raven's Peak is out!
> 
> Woot Woot! Today is the day!
> 
> Thank you all so much for everything getting to this point from the lowly start of my campaign months ago! I really appreciate the people who've posted reviews (17 on launch day so far, and hopefully that number just goes up!)
> 
> Raven's Peak
> 
> You all rock!


A couple of pages left to read and you'll have another review today. Great story BTW. I can see why you were picked.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RMGauthier said:


> A couple of pages left to read and you'll have another review today. Great story BTW. I can see why you were picked.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate hearing that! I'll keep you all informed about what's going on now that it's out, too!


----------



## Alex Lidell

Kevin George said:


> I think E.A. finished two days after us, Alex, which puts us on day 9. Considering how popular Tuesday seems to be, I was hoping today would be decision day, but now I'm assuming we might be delayed because of the 4th being yesterday. Maybe tomorrow, fingers crossed!


Kevin good point about today possibly not being a standard Tuesday. Also, with Amazon being Seattle-based - I think later in the day is more likely than earlier in the day with the time difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Lexi Revellian said:


> I don't think that's the case. Let me quote Sariah Wilson (who's doing so well with Royal Date (The Royals of Monterra Book 1)) from a comment on the Passive Voice:
> 
> "My first phone call with my Montlake team - like a good little diligent author I asked what I should be doing to promote myself (mostly so that they would be happy with me). Their response? Nothing. Because they would take care of it and there really wasn't anything I could do that would match their efforts even a little. The same is true of Kindle Press. I've done next to nothing to promote that book. And it still keeps selling like gangbusters because of Amazon."


Sure, that's after it's published. If I ever get selected for publication I won't be doing any promoting but, I still think they want to see you hustle while the campaign is going. Internal draws people in with a cover, the one-liner, and a title. Then the sample gets them to vote. It's a one time effort on your part, whereas the external part is maintaining your promotions and advertising to bring people to your book.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Alex Lidell said:


> I know how u feel!!!!!!! Ahhh. I think we finished on the same day right? 27th? I didn't realize other day mates have gotten decisions already!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One day after you. I saw yours is still in review because I voted for it. With the holiday I don't think we'll be hearing anything until tomorrow or the next day. They probably took off the weekend and yesterday.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Raven's Peak is out!
> 
> Woot Woot! Today is the day!
> 
> Thank you all so much for everything getting to this point from the lowly start of my campaign months ago! I really appreciate the people who've posted reviews (17 on launch day so far, and hopefully that number just goes up!)
> 
> Raven's Peak
> 
> You all rock!


Congrats on your launch day!  Hope you have something fun planned...


----------



## lincolnjcole

PattiLarsen said:


> Congrats on your launch day!  Hope you have something fun planned...


Haha work. At least I had a fun weekend.

Hoping the ranking pushes up soon. Impossible to tell how many copies are selling lol.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

lincolnjcole said:


> Raven's Peak is out!
> 
> Woot Woot! Today is the day!
> 
> Thank you all so much for everything getting to this point from the lowly start of my campaign months ago! I really appreciate the people who've posted reviews (17 on launch day so far, and hopefully that number just goes up!)
> 
> Raven's Peak
> 
> Raven's Peak is now on my Kindle! Looking forward to reading this, all the best.
> You all rock!


----------



## WestofCassy

After six straight days of zero hours in H&T and limping along at 7 and 9 pageviews... I'm back in H&T. Well, I'll take it!


----------



## hayley

Thank you for your support on Anonymous. My campaign ended yesterday, let the waiting being... My stats, 523 H&T 2.1k pages read, 49% internal 51% external.


----------



## PattiLarsen

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha work. At least I had a fun weekend.
> 
> Hoping the ranking pushes up soon. Impossible to tell how many copies are selling lol.


I know, right? I'm guesstimating and trying to figure out how much Eve has sold so far, but without access to borrows as well as accurate buy numbers... at least it's only a 30 day wait to find out


----------



## Aceserve

Hi everyone,
Anyone from Oregon here? Or, no matter where you live, you might be interested in the premise that no matter what bad choices you make, as some of the characters do in COWBOY JIHAD, there is usually a chance for redemption if you seek it. COWBOY JIHAD, a thriller, takes place in Oregon and was put up on Kindle Scout on June 29. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1NP2O4TO3VB13

I hope you check out the excerpt and, if you like it, give it a nomination. This is my first novel. I actually had a literary agent, a good guy whom I linked up with after a long search, but he has left the business. And so I am trying this interesting alternative, long shot though it might be.

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Kevin George said:


> I think E.A. finished two days after us, Alex, which puts us on day 9. Considering how popular Tuesday seems to be, I was hoping today would be decision day, but now I'm assuming we might be delayed because of the 4th being yesterday. Maybe tomorrow, fingers crossed!


With the holiday maybe Wednesday is the popular day instead of Tuesday. I'm only a few days out of my campaign and the suspense if killing me. I want to know how ALL of our books did. LOL


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

WestofCassy said:


> After six straight days of zero hours in H&T and limping along at 7 and 9 pageviews... I'm back in H&T. Well, I'll take it!


Congrats! That's a great feeling. I'm pleased with how my campaign went. I gave my books as much of a chance as I could and now it's up to the powers that be to give it a greater boost.


----------



## Kevin George

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> With the holiday maybe Wednesday is the popular day instead of Tuesday. I'm only a few days out of my campaign and the suspense if killing me. I want to know how ALL of our books did. LOL


Agreed, Ashlynn. I've been pretty calm the past week, but now that I know I should be finding out soon, I'm getting more nervous than I expected. Good luck with your wait, I hope it ends up well for all of us!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Kevin George said:


> Agreed, Ashlynn. I've been pretty calm the past week, but now that I know I should be finding out soon, I'm getting more nervous than I expected. Good luck with your wait, I hope it ends up well for all of us!


Good luck to you too. Mine ended on the 2nd. When did you go into review?


----------



## Kevin George

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Good luck to you too. Mine ended on the 2nd. When did you go into review?


The 27th


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Kevin George said:


> The 27th


You've had a much longer wait. I'd rather be in review than be told no.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning Wednesday!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
1 day left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
2 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
2 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
3 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
5 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
5 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
8 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
10 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
12 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
15 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
16 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
16 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
22 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
22 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
25 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
26 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
26 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
29 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Steve Vernon said:


> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hey, Steve. I've joined into the merry-go-round for another cycle and my campaign just went live a few hours ago. Would you be able to add me to your fantastic list, pretty please? 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/CB9NSW95GX1U

The Second Stage of Grief (A Ngaire Blakes Mystery Book 2)
Ngaire Blakes gave up her career as a cop after a brutal attack left her with PTSD. Struggling to rebuild her life, she's dragged into a murder investigation to discover that someone has deliberately framed her. When a second victim is found, Ngaire flees the city as she tries to figure out who is behind the killings. Out of her depth, Ngaire turns to her distant father for help. Can she unravel the mystery? Who framed her for murder? And will she find the killer before he finds her?


----------



## lossincasa

Steve Vernon said:


> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hi Steve. I'd like to be added to your wonderful list as well. Here is the link 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## RMGauthier

There seems to have been another *Massacre* at Kindle Scout again. Sorry for everyone who got this news this morning, but I know most will be hitting the self publish button soon, so Good Luck with that.  Chin up! Head held high! Although the disappointment is staggering, remember the things you learned along the way to help make your launches successful.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Yes, sorry to see all the rejections this morning.

Don't give up and good luck to all going forward 

Had a slot open and added Gisella by Melita Joy.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Crazy how they all just come in floods. Amazon doesn't like to trickle them out, do they?


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Sorry to see all the rejections this morning. I really thought TIDES was going to get picked.


----------



## Aceserve

*If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread. 
*

Would be grateful if you would kindly add my COWBOY JIHAD to your list, Steve. Many thanks. Maybe it'll even break into Hot & Trending!

Andrew


----------



## WestofCassy

E.A.Ortega said:


> Sorry to see all the rejections this morning. I really thought TIDES was going to get picked.


Noooo! I did too.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

WestofCassy said:


> Noooo! I did too.


I know. And the numbers were impressive too.

I'm still waiting for my email. They're taking a long time. If TIDES wasn't picked then I'm not sure of my chances


----------



## hayley

I thought TIDES would have been picked up as well, suprised when it wasn't.


----------



## Aceserve

I just created a blog for my book. Do group members have anecdotes on how that worked for them and drove traffic to nominations on Scout?
http://oregonfromandrew.blogspot.com/2016/07/this-is-town-of-prineville-oregon-where.html

http://oregonfromandrew.blogspot.com/2016/07/this-is-town-of-prineville-oregon-where.html


----------



## Kimberleycooper

WestofCassy said:


> Noooo! I did too.


Sorry to hear of the no's. I'm not holding my breath for the answer on my Angels Above and Below, which finishes soon.


----------



## PattiLarsen

So sorry to everyone who got their emails today--go publish and kick butt <3 #yougotthis


----------



## chloegarner

Is there somewhere to reference who gets picked other than the list of Scout-published books?


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

chloegarner said:


> Is there somewhere to reference who gets picked other than the list of Scout-published books?


I haven't seen a list like that. Amazon does have all the scout published books under the published by Kindle Press section.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

E.A.Ortega said:


> I know. And the numbers were impressive too.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my email. They're taking a long time. If TIDES wasn't picked then I'm not sure of my chances


I was shocked. I thought Tides was going to be coming to my Kindle!  It's still on my to-buy list.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Wow, it was a brutal day with Kindle Scout folks today. So sorry for all the rejections. The good news is that you can still publish on your own! WooT!

On a side note: I was interviewed on a podcast a few weeks back, and it hit the airways today! If you have a little more than a half hour and want to hear me ramble on about writing stuffs, here's the link. I talk a little bit about the Kindle Scout campaign, but nothing that you all don't already know. 

http://www.leighgendarium.com/2016/07/06/30-minute-author-interviews-episode-3-paul-b-kohler/


----------



## E.A.Ortega

WestofCassy said:


> Noooo! I did too.


I went to your Facebook page to check it out. I didn't realize you did a shout out to me during my campaign. Thank you. I'll return the favor.


----------



## Kevin George

So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


Congratulations on your contract!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


Congratulations!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Kevin George said:


> I think E.A. finished two days after us, Alex, which puts us on day 9. Considering how popular Tuesday seems to be, I was hoping today would be decision day, but now I'm assuming we might be delayed because of the 4th being yesterday. Maybe tomorrow, fingers crossed!


CONGRATS KEVIN! I just saw your good news!


----------



## Alex Lidell

hayley said:


> I thought TIDES would have been picked up as well, suprised when it wasn't.


Thank you guys for saying you expected TIDES would be picked. It's blaming to hear that the rejection took u by surprise. I kinda had my hopes set too high and really fell hard yesterday when it wasn't selected. Swimming in self pity and misery right now but will hopefully pull myself together and keep looking for a home for it.

Group hug to fellow rejected and thank u to those who've reached out by email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alex Lidell said:


> Thank you guys for saying you expected TIDES would be picked. It's blaming to hear that the rejection took u by surprise. I kinda had my hopes set too high and really fell hard yesterday when it wasn't selected. Swimming in self pity and misery right now but will hopefully pull myself together and keep looking for a home for it.
> 
> Group hug to fellow rejected and thank u to those who've reached out by email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it happens but don't let it stop you! Let us know when it's up on amazon so we can get our copies and post some reviews!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Alex Lidell said:


> Thank you guys for saying you expected TIDES would be picked. It's blaming to hear that the rejection took u by surprise. I kinda had my hopes set too high and really fell hard yesterday when it wasn't selected. Swimming in self pity and misery right now but will hopefully pull myself together and keep looking for a home for it.
> 
> Group hug to fellow rejected and thank u to those who've reached out by email.
> 
> *hugs* I genuinely thought you were in. Hang in there, at least you'll have that big boost when you do publish and you don't have to be exclusive. I'm trying not to have my hopes up to protect myself from falling too far when I get my no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Aceserve said:


> I just created a blog for my book. Do group members have anecdotes on how that worked for them and drove traffic to nominations on Scout?
> http://oregonfromandrew.blogspot.com/2016/07/this-is-town-of-prineville-oregon-where.html
> 
> http://oregonfromandrew.blogspot.com/2016/07/this-is-town-of-prineville-oregon-where.html


Facebook groups were my biggest traffic and they're free.


----------



## benlovejoy

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication.


Congrats, Kevin! Great news.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


Congratulations! I loved the sample of your book. I was irritated when it was over because I wanted to read more. Can't wait for my copy.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


Great news! Really pleased for you.


----------



## Kevin George

Thanks, everyone, I really appreciate, I hope The City Below does the kboards proud!


----------



## MGD

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


Congrats! I have my book up now. One day left.


----------



## RMGauthier

Another free book coming my way. Congrats Kevin & good luck.


----------



## Jas Silvera

lincolnjcole said:


> Check out the Kindle Scout guide below in my signature if you want to learn more about the process. It also links to a lot of useful blogs and videos about how to do kindle scout.


Not the OP, but I wanted to say thanks for this post! It was really helpful.


----------



## Linda Cousine

I'm heading into week two, YA, (reincarnation meets time travel). Would love your "nomination" if you are so inclined. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A36ZAJ2P3HXR
I've been trending Hot so far, but will be lucky if I have any "Friends" left by the time this is all over. And goodness, I don't think I've checked my computer this much since the internet dial-up days and online dating. Ahhh!


----------



## Linda Cousine

Steve Vernon said:


> Up early this morning. I've got a dayshift coming up and I need to get some breakfast and coffee into me.
> 
> But let's get this list out of the way first.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Anonymous by H.J. Lawson
> 3 days left Dated by Ben Lovejoy
> 3 days left The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
> 4 days left Gisella by Melita Joy
> 4 days left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> 5 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 7 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 7 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
> 10 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 12 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 14 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
> 17 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
> 18 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
> 18 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
> 24 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
> 27 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
> 28 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
> 28 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I have 2 weeks left. I hope I'm posting in the right place. I'm new to the group and trying to get my bearings. YA, Dead Again: Dark Dreams https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A36ZAJ2P3HXR


----------



## authorkcfinn

Sorry to hear about all the rejections guys - congrats to those who did manage to squeak through. Thank goodness for self publishing!
If anybody who's campaigning wants to do a social media swap, let me know. I know my fans get sick of seeing the same book promoted and they're all nominating it already anyway, so if we switch it up and promote each other's books we can reach new audiences. I have a solid 3,500 people across my media that I'm happy to share stuff with in return for the same.


----------



## lossincasa

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication.


Congrats, Kevin! That's fantastic news


----------



## benlovejoy

And into the final day for Dated ...

Many thanks to everyone for your support - it really makes a difference!


----------



## Steve Vernon

YAY - Thursday is my Friday. I've got tomorrow off and come Friday afternoon I'll be travelling out to a farm in the woods for camping. I'll be back Sunday morning - but I am afraid I am going to miss posting the list on Saturday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Dated by Ben Lovejoy
LAST DAY LEFT The Death of the Miller's Son by MGD
1 day left Gisella by Melita Joy
1 day left Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
2 days left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
4 days left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
4 days left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
7 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
9 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
11 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
14 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
15 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
15 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
21 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
21 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
24 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
25 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
25 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
28 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
28 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

benlovejoy said:


> And into the final day for Dated ...
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for your support - it really makes a difference!


That is a beautiful stats image, Ben! Congratulations!


----------



## lossincasa

benlovejoy said:


> And into the final day for Dated ...
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for your support - it really makes a difference!


Impressive, good luck Ben!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


Congratulations on your selection


----------



## jdrew

Congrats to those being selected.  I hope a few of you will post how the experience goes now that your book is being handled by Amazon.  Don't just drop out of this thread.


----------



## samanthawarren

Hey everyone! It's been a loooooong time since I was on KBoards, but I've just put my most recent book into Kindle Scout and the lovely folks over at ALLi pointed me to this thread. Sooo much information that I hope to read through in the next couple days. Thanks for an amazing wealth of info.

Just for future reference, Zombie Nation goes live for voting tomorrow (July 8th) right here.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Kevin George said:


> So I'm happy to say that I just got my email saying that The City Below was selected for publication. It's a bit bittersweet since so many other worthwhile books weren't also given the greenlight. Still, I want to thank everyone on the boards for all the votes and advice, and wish luck to those still in the process. My final stats were 388 hours in H&T with 2.6k page views.


Thank you, Kevin, for my free book. Wishing you BIG sales and success on The City Below. Hug those darling little boys.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Still impatiently waiting for their decision. Today is day 9. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

E.A.Ortega said:


> Still impatiently waiting for their decision. Today is day 9. Hopefully this is a good sign.


Wow, that's a long wait. I think the longest I've seen since I've been watching is 12 days. It should be coming soon. Good luck.  I hope we both have good news soon.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Was hoping to have my first book on Scout earlier this week but couldn't get any work done because of vacationing; I've finished my first draft and am going through to proofread and edit. Also need to get a cover put together.

I think I've heard that some books that get selected end up going through developmental edits? Is there any truth to that, out of curiosity?

Another question, can you edit a book midway through the campaign? I mean, not the manuscript itself, but details such as the blurb, one-liner, and maybe cover? I want to have everything good to go before I put it up of course, but I've never written or published anything before so all I'm going on is what little I've read here on the board.

And yes, I realize it's much better to pay for professional editing and covers, but I need to do everything myself because it's not financially feasible at the moment.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Wow, that's a long wait. I think the longest I've seen since I've been watching is 12 days. It should be coming soon. Good luck.  I hope we both have good news soon.


It is a pretty long time. Maybe the holiday weekend threw things off. Kevin, the author of City Below, waited 10 days, I think. Maybe 11. Thank you. Good luck to you too.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

P.A. Thomas said:


> Was hoping to have my first book on Scout earlier this week but couldn't get any work done because of vacationing; I've finished my first draft and am going through to proofread and edit. Also need to get a cover put together.
> 
> I think I've heard that some books that get selected end up going through developmental edits? Is there any truth to that, out of curiosity?
> 
> Another question, can you edit a book midway through the campaign? I mean, not the manuscript itself, but details such as the blurb, one-liner, and maybe cover? I want to have everything good to go before I put it up of course, but I've never written or published anything before so all I'm going on is what little I've read here on the board.
> 
> And yes, I realize it's much better to pay for professional editing and covers, but I need to do everything myself because it's not financially feasible at the moment.


Seems like most books go through a copy edit. Mostly punctuation and grammar. Nothing that really changes the story.

You can change you author information and email that's sent out at the end but, I'm pretty sure you can't change the cover, one liner, or summary unless there's a mistake that Amazon made. You shouldn't have to change anything anyway. Send them your best work.

I don't have my books professionally edited. I just go through them about 3-4 times and then have a friend to over them. Don't send them a book full of mistakes or you'll get rejected as soon as your campaign ends. Doesn't matter how well you do.

Just take your time. Kindle Scout will always be here.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

E.A.Ortega said:


> Seems like most books go through a copy edit. Mostly punctuation and grammar. Nothing that really changes the story.
> 
> You can change you author information and email that's sent out at the end but, I'm pretty sure you can't change the cover, one liner, or summary unless there's a mistake that Amazon made. You shouldn't have to change anything anyway. Send them your best work.
> 
> I don't have my books professionally edited. I just go through them about 3-4 times and then have a friend to over them. Don't send them a book full of mistakes or you'll get rejected as soon as your campaign ends. Doesn't matter how well you do.
> 
> Just take your time. Kindle Scout will always be here.


It will be, true, but I am anxious to get published. I started last year with a manuscript that got to 40k and I never ended up finishing it, and now I'm riding high on completing the first draft of my first novel (Completely different premise from other manuscript, so written from scratch)

I don't intend to make any mistakes or let anything pass me by; I've taken a few hours just re-reading, proofreading, and rewriting some sections of chapters 1 and 2. I'm also fairly good at spelling and such, but there are some aspects of grammar which tend to fly over my head. I've learned more about dialogue punctuation and possessive apostrophes in the past few weeks than I remember from grade school to be honest.

I'm just a little anxious to get it out the door and get started on the next book. I plan to have at least another book ready by the time this one goes through the Scout process; whether I win or lose I'm going to likely release two, maybe three books at the same time. Even if they're in different series it will still boost visibility, right? Though the one I've written is meant to be standalone, I rewrote the ending to accommodate a sequel once I started getting ideas about it.

Ah well. I'll just have to put my nose to the grindstone and make sure everything is as good as possible, if I'm lucky I can get the edits done by Sunday (55-60k words, it fluctuates as I make revisions) but it's the cover which is the most daunting to me. Might have to call in some of my artist friends on that one.


----------



## Kevin George

Meb Bryant said:


> Thank you, Kevin, for my free book. Wishing you BIG sales and success on The City Below. Hug those darling little boys.


Thanks, Meb, I hope you enjoy it when it comes out. And yes, I will hug those devilish little monsters.... errr... I mean, darling little boys!


----------



## MGD

Well, I'm on my last day for The Death Of The Miller's Son. Whatever the outcome KS has been an enjoyable experience thanks for keeping this thread up it's good to see others in the boat.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29MBT858RBHBM


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Kevin George said:


> Thanks, Meb, I hope you enjoy it when it comes out. And yes, I will hug those devilish little monsters.... errr... I mean, darling little boys!


So Kevin, it was 9 days for you and you got the email sometime in the afternoon?


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

P.A. Thomas said:


> Was hoping to have my first book on Scout earlier this week but couldn't get any work done because of vacationing; I've finished my first draft and am going through to proofread and edit. Also need to get a cover put together.
> 
> I think I've heard that some books that get selected end up going through developmental edits? Is there any truth to that, out of curiosity?
> 
> Another question, can you edit a book midway through the campaign? I mean, not the manuscript itself, but details such as the blurb, one-liner, and maybe cover? I want to have everything good to go before I put it up of course, but I've never written or published anything before so all I'm going on is what little I've read here on the board.
> 
> And yes, I realize it's much better to pay for professional editing and covers, but I need to do everything myself because it's not financially feasible at the moment.


You can't edit during the campaign. Be very sure you have exactly what you want ready. Make sure you don't typo when you put your information in about your book and respond to the three questions. Other authors have confirmed if the book is selected KP sends it for editing. They may modify the cover too, but do pay for a professional cover if you want a lot of nominations.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

P.A. Thomas said:


> It will be, true, but I am anxious to get published. I started last year with a manuscript that got to 40k and I never ended up finishing it, and now I'm riding high on completing the first draft of my first novel (Completely different premise from other manuscript, so written from scratch)
> 
> I don't intend to make any mistakes or let anything pass me by; I've taken a few hours just re-reading, proofreading, and rewriting some sections of chapters 1 and 2. I'm also fairly good at spelling and such, but there are some aspects of grammar which tend to fly over my head. I've learned more about dialogue punctuation and possessive apostrophes in the past few weeks than I remember from grade school to be honest.
> 
> I'm just a little anxious to get it out the door and get started on the next book. I plan to have at least another book ready by the time this one goes through the Scout process; whether I win or lose I'm going to likely release two, maybe three books at the same time. Even if they're in different series it will still boost visibility, right? Though the one I've written is meant to be standalone, I rewrote the ending to accommodate a sequel once I started getting ideas about it.
> 
> Ah well. I'll just have to put my nose to the grindstone and make sure everything is as good as possible, if I'm lucky I can get the edits done by Sunday (55-60k words, it fluctuates as I make revisions) but it's the cover which is the most daunting to me. Might have to call in some of my artist friends on that one.


Be 100% ready as if you were hitting the self publish button when you submit. It only took me two days wait before my campaign started. The wait is short so take the time with your book to give it the best chance. Nominations are no guarantee KP will contract the book.


----------



## Kevin George

E.A.Ortega said:


> So Kevin, it was 9 days for you and you got the email sometime in the afternoon?


I got the email on Day 10, at 2 in the afternoon (eastern time)


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Be 100% ready as if you were hitting the self publish button when you submit. It only took me two days wait before my campaign started. The wait is short so take the time with your book to give it the best chance. Nominations are no guarantee KP will contract the book.


See, I've never published anything at all either so I don't exactly know that feeling, haha. But I understand.

I'm not banking on nominations TBH, though I will be advertising where possible. I've seen throughout this topic that the criteria Amazon uses does not seem to have much correlation with a successfully promoted campaign and more to do on their own internal data and reactions towards the content of the novel. I honestly don't expect to get a contract but I sure could use that 1500 dollar advance and the credibility that comes with being picked up by Scout.

I would love to delegate a cover to a professional designer, like I said, but it's not financially feasible at the moment. I've been between jobs since getting laid off in March and have had trouble finding gainful employment in my small town, even with a college degree. Instead of sitting on my duff I decided to try my hand at writing again since I have the time, but my bills and groceries also mean I can't afford even the simplest of luxuries at the moment on my meager unemployment checks.

Either way, thanks for the advice. I'll try and temper my excitement so I can hammer everything out and hopefully produce a high-quality final draft. Or at least a medium quality? Something along those lines. Do people generally pay for beta readers or....?


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Kevin George said:


> I got the email on Day 10, at 2 in the afternoon (eastern time)


Thank you. That would be tomorrow for me. At least I also have two demon (read as children) boys to keep me occupied. Congratulations again.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Be 100% ready as if you were hitting the self publish button when you submit. It only took me two days wait before my campaign started. The wait is short so take the time with your book to give it the best chance. Nominations are no guarantee KP will contract the book.


My experience of Kindle Scout/Press has confirmed for me the importance of having a professional-looking cover that's not just attractive but also genre specific. It's possible for a book to be selected with a poor cover (though it really doesn't help) but that cover will adversely affect sales later on.


----------



## Karen Charbonneau

P.A. Thomas said:


> Was hoping to have my first book on Scout earlier this week but couldn't get any work done because of vacationing; I've finished my first draft and am going through to proofread and edit. Also need to get a cover put together.
> 
> I think I've heard that some books that get selected end up going through developmental edits? Is there any truth to that, out of curiosity?
> 
> Another question, can you edit a book midway through the campaign? I mean, not the manuscript itself, but details such as the blurb, one-liner, and maybe cover? I want to have everything good to go before I put it up of course, but I've never written or published anything before so all I'm going on is what little I've read here on the board.
> 
> And yes, I realize it's much better to pay for professional editing and covers, but I need to do everything myself because it's not financially feasible at the moment.


You might want to take a look at the online editing application AutoCrit Online Editing or editMinion. It will open your eyes about how to edit your book.


----------



## MGD

Karen Charbonneau said:


> You might want to take a look at the online editing application AutoCrit Online Editing or editMinion. It will open your eyes about how to edit your book.


You can't edit cover or blurp, but you can fix typos or critical fixes in the manuscript itself. Or you can do things like add social media links to your author's page. I found a typo or two of course as soon as my book was up. But KS was super helpful and uploaded my fresh copy. You should avoid the typos but you know they happen even after proofing. As far as covers I have a fresh one should KS select mine, but I suppose it could affect those looking at your book. Covers are so eye of the beholder though.


----------



## E.A.Ortega

Just got the bad news everyone. Thanks for the support and good luck.


----------



## Caila Jaynes

Just got back from a week's vacation, which means I had a ton of posts to read here! The news of the massacre was upsetting, but I'd nominated almost every one of you, so I did get the emails from KS about the decisions. I was shocked because I was sure that our group had some amazing submissions.

Big hugs to all of you!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

P.A. Thomas said:


> See, I've never published anything at all either so I don't exactly know that feeling, haha. But I understand.
> 
> I'm not banking on nominations TBH, though I will be advertising where possible. I've seen throughout this topic that the criteria Amazon uses does not seem to have much correlation with a successfully promoted campaign and more to do on their own internal data and reactions towards the content of the novel. I honestly don't expect to get a contract but I sure could use that 1500 dollar advance and the credibility that comes with being picked up by Scout.
> 
> I would love to delegate a cover to a professional designer, like I said, but it's not financially feasible at the moment. I've been between jobs since getting laid off in March and have had trouble finding gainful employment in my small town, even with a college degree. Instead of sitting on my duff I decided to try my hand at writing again since I have the time, but my bills and groceries also mean I can't afford even the simplest of luxuries at the moment on my meager unemployment checks.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the advice. I'll try and temper my excitement so I can hammer everything out and hopefully produce a high-quality final draft. Or at least a medium quality? Something along those lines. Do people generally pay for beta readers or....?


I totally understand the struggle with money. I work two jobs and I write. One of my jobs is at home call center work. If you have a computer and USB headset you have all the tools you need. Reach out to me in private if you want the details. It's easy work and the money is decent. My cover was professionally done and through a sale I paid less than $50 for it.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Karen Charbonneau said:


> You might want to take a look at the online editing application AutoCrit Online Editing or editMinion. It will open your eyes about how to edit your book.


Will do so tomorrow when I get back on the editing train, I was decompressing a bit from vacation over the 4th of July weekend but I ended up opening Gimp and working on a cover.

It's certainly not great, but I've seen worse. The book turned out to be sort of a low fantasy political revolution sort of deal, no real monsters or magic or anything like that. The overarching plot is that of a kingdom that undergoes a change in leadership largely due to the machinations of a single person who's exploiting the fears of the populace to manipulate them, which all takes place in a world that's grounded in reality and yet foreign to us. The story itself is told by following the perspectives of four to five different characters throughout (3rd person) and is mainly driven by dialogue. It's difficult for me to pin down a genre from that.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

E.A.Ortega said:


> Just got the bad news everyone. Thanks for the support and good luck.


I'm sorry to see this.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

I'm not entirely certain this is the right place for it, but since I'm planning on going into Scout....does this cover look evocative of a sort of low fantasy political book with an undercurrent of religious themes?

http://puu.sh/pU5F3/b7c2a01a23.jpg

It was done in GIMP in the Amazon recommended resolution of 4500x2420 or whatever was listed on the Scout page, so if you click be prepared for a massive image (Filesize 1.7MB though)

I'm not 100% on the font TBH but I do like the color scheme, I was aiming for something a little foreboding, a little mysterious, and I'm not gonna lie I wanted a sort of plain look with the leather cover sort of like a religious text. A buddy of mine said it looked like a medieval sort of book, which sorta fits since this is a low-tech society that's being portrayed in the book, but not quite a traditional feudalist government or anything of that sort.

If this is not the correct place for this please do let me know, I've only really hung out in the Writer's Cafe on this board so I'm not intimate with the other sections yet.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

P.A. Thomas said:


> I'm not entirely certain this is the right place for it, but since I'm planning on going into Scout....does this cover look evocative of a sort of low fantasy political book with an undercurrent of religious themes?
> 
> http://puu.sh/pU5F3/b7c2a01a23.jpg
> 
> It was done in GIMP in the Amazon recommended resolution of 4500x2420 or whatever was listed on the Scout page, so if you click be prepared for a massive image (Filesize 1.7MB though)
> 
> I'm not 100% on the font TBH but I do like the color scheme, I was aiming for something a little foreboding, a little mysterious, and I'm not gonna lie I wanted a sort of plain look with the leather cover sort of like a religious text. A buddy of mine said it looked like a medieval sort of book, which sorta fits since this is a low-tech society that's being portrayed in the book, but not quite a traditional feudalist government or anything of that sort.
> 
> If this is not the correct place for this please do let me know, I've only really hung out in the Writer's Cafe on this board so I'm not intimate with the other sections yet.


This isn't a bad cover. Since I don't know about your book it's hard to say if it works for your story, but the cover makes me curious about the book and that's its primary job. Have you thought about submitting to a small press? My first works needed a lot of editing. I learned so much from the editors at those houses. Self publishing is amazing too, but if you need support and can't afford it a publisher is a great way to get that support. Kindle Press will edit the story if they take it, but you need to have the book as clean and ready as possible. A strong social media push is really helpful. I'm still in review right now. There's a big chance I'll be rejected, but I gave this book the best chance I could by taking each chapter to my local critique group, having an editor edit the book, and then having a bunch of trusted and honest authors read and critique the book. I had wonderful social media support from long time author friends and I used both Headtalker and Thunderclap to extend my reach farther. I also paid $50 for a two day ad. I've done everything I can to give my book a chance. If Amazon doesn't think it can make THEM money ultimately they'll say no, but this is my very best and I've gone into this with 100% heart. If your book isn't stellar you might actually hurt your career. If Amazon passes on my book I will self publish it. This is the best book I've ever written. Hopefully, thousands (I had over 4500 views and who knows how many of those were nominations) of people will be notified when the book is released when I publish and if they buy it and see errors or poor writing it's unlikely they'll read the second book in the series or any of my other books. If the powers that be at Amazon decide paranormal romance is a seller and they like the book they'll send those thousands that would have gotten emailed a free copy. I would hate to have that many potential new readers decide they never want to read me again. You seem like a wonderful person who really could use the advance and a great career. Please invest everything you can into presenting your best. The cover looks good, but make sure you get the editing done too. Spell check wouldn't catch wrong words if they are spelled right. It won't see the fact the hero had a brown eyes in chapter one and by chapter nine they are green. A good content edit or hard core beta reader is priceless. Good luck to you! I want to see you succeed so you'll remember me when you're famous. *hugs*


----------



## samanthawarren

After reading the first 20 pages or so of the thread, I'm feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow's launch. I've done 3 failed crowdfunding campaigns (failed simply because I don't have a large enough fan base in place already), and KS is starting to feel very much like a crowdfunding campaign. 

What I've gathered so far in my reading is that newsletters and FB promos work the best, promote the book as if it's a freebie, and that most of the organic traffic will come at the beginning and end.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

samanthawarren said:


> After reading the first 20 pages or so of the thread, I'm feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow's launch. I've done 3 failed crowdfunding campaigns (failed simply because I don't have a large enough fan base in place already), and KS is starting to feel very much like a crowdfunding campaign.
> 
> What I've gathered so far in my reading is that newsletters and FB promos work the best, promote the book as if it's a freebie, and that most of the organic traffic will come at the beginning and end.


You summed things up well. Don't be nervous. I wish I'd had book two done. If Amazon doesn't take it for KP I'm going to get book two done and then when I Launch in late December I'm going to have one as a 99 cent book and book two for 2.99. I'm still in review, but I always plan for the worst.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> This isn't a bad cover. Since I don't know about your book it's hard to say if it works for your story, but the cover makes me curious about the book and that's its primary job. Have you thought about submitting to a small press? My first works needed a lot of editing. I learned so much from the editors at those houses. Self publishing is amazing too, but if you need support and can't afford it a publisher is a great way to get that support. Kindle Press will edit the story if they take it, but you need to have the book as clean and ready as possible. A strong social media push is really helpful. I'm still in review right now. There's a big chance I'll be rejected, but I gave this book the best chance I could by taking each chapter to my local critique group, having an editor edit the book, and then having a bunch of trusted and honest authors read and critique the book. I had wonderful social media support from long time author friends and I used both Headtalker and Thunderclap to extend my reach farther. I also paid $50 for a two day ad. I've done everything I can to give my book a chance. If Amazon doesn't think it can make THEM money ultimately they'll say no, but this is my very best and I've gone into this with 100% heart. If your book isn't stellar you might actually hurt your career. If Amazon passes on my book I will self publish it. This is the best book I've ever written. Hopefully, thousands (I had over 4500 views and who knows how many of those were nominations) of people will be notified when the book is released when I publish and if they buy it and see errors or poor writing it's unlikely they'll read the second book in the series or any of my other books. If the powers that be at Amazon decide paranormal romance is a seller and they like the book they'll send those thousands that would have gotten emailed a free copy. I would hate to have that many potential new readers decide they never want to read me again. You seem like a wonderful person who really could use the advance and a great career. Please invest everything you can into presenting your best. The cover looks good, but make sure you get the editing done too. Spell check wouldn't catch wrong words if they are spelled right. It won't see the fact the hero had a brown eyes in chapter one and by chapter nine they are green. A good content edit or hard core beta reader is priceless. Good luck to you! I want to see you succeed so you'll remember me when you're famous. *hugs*


Well, uh, thanks, haha. Will do, I appreciate the compliments for sure. I may take a few extra days and get some beta readers together once I finish my pass over the book for feedback before sending to Scout, but they would have to be relatively quick readers.

I am fairly confident in my syntax, but I do worry that perhaps my prose is not up to snuff or that my plot isn't as tight as it could be.

I have entertained the idea of sending the book to a trad-pub or a smaller press, but Scout seems like the best compromise between the rigid but exposure-rich traditional world and the free but relatively obscure self-pub world. I would simply self-publish the book out of the gate if I didn't want the extra exposure that a Scout success could net me


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

They tell me this is the place to sort myself out regarding Kindle Scout. When my digital publishers decided to give me 10% royalties on borrows I figured I didn't work that darn hard to keep him in marshmallows, so I'm out here doing it on my own. An invitation from Amazon to submit to Kindle Scout came at the right time. Although I read everything I could lay my eyes on I'm still floundering around. Four days on and overreached my goal 228%. Seems OK to me with 20 days left to go. What to do now? Aha, contact other Kindle Scoutees was suggested with a link to KBoards, so here I am. I love the chutzpah of the submissions that did not collar a contract. Go it alone. Good on them. I hope every one of them made a killing. If anyone wants to help this poor befuddled Kindle Scoutee along, here is my link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KKG4O8SBQ8IN. Hey! Only too happy to help anyone else. No matter what. Writers Unite.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay folks. I'll be heading for the woods later this morning.I'll be back Sunday morning - but I am afraid I am going to miss posting the list on Saturday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Gisella by Melita Joy
LAST DAY LEFT Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
1 day left Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
3 day left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
3 day left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
6 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
8 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
10 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
13 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
14 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
14 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
20 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
20 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
23 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
24 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
24days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
27 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
27 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
29 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

*****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

I've just added two kboard Kindle Scout campaigners to that thread (Angelo and Samantha)

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping that thread alive!


----------



## lossincasa

Steve Vernon said:


> I've just added two kboard Kindle Scout campaigners to that thread (Angelo and Samantha)
> 
> And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping that thread alive!


Thanks!  Had a couple of spots so I nominated the first two from the list, good luck everybody  
Gisella by Melita Joy
Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora


----------



## benlovejoy

lossincasa said:


> Impressive, good luck Ben!





Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> That is a beautiful stats image, Ben! Congratulations!


Thanks, both - another 24 hours on the final day, so now the horrible wait-and-see phase ...

Ben


----------



## Mark Wakely

Three slots opened up and I filled them with:

Gisella by Melita Joy
Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## Mark Wakely

E.A.Ortega said:


> Just got the bad news everyone. Thanks for the support and good luck.


So sorry to hear. They kept you in limbo for quite some time. I thought for sure they were going to accept it.

Well, it's their loss, really. You'll just have to sell a million copies and prove them wrong.

Mark


----------



## Paul Kohler

Three open slots means three new nominations.

Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Mark Wakely said:


> Three slots opened up and I filled them with:
> 
> Gisella by Melita Joy
> Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark! Really appreciate the support. It's my last full day in the campaign ...


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Paul Kohler said:


> Three open slots means three new nominations.
> 
> Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Thanks, Paul. Good luck everyone. Now it's getting very scary ...


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Mark Wakely said:


> Three slots opened up and I filled them with:
> 
> Gisella by Melita Joy
> Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark


I've also filled my nominations with these three books. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hayley

Not seen any notifications from Kindle Scout today. I checked their Kindle Scout page and they normally let people know, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

There's life after not winning Kindle Scout, just so you know. In my second Countdown Deal since my novel published in January, I've been able to sell several hundred copies and get my ranking up this far, ahead of You Know Who!*

*In Kindle Historical Fiction, anyway


----------



## Sebourn

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> There's life after not winning Kindle Scout, just so you know. In my second Countdown Deal since my novel published in January, I've been able to sell several hundred copies and get my ranking up this far, ahead of You Know Who!*
> 
> *In Kindle Historical Fiction, anyway


That's worth printing out and framing!


----------



## Sebourn

I've noticed that my Kindle Scout submission _Toklat's Daughter_ has gotten some views from this board since I posted it. Thanks for all those who've helped this new guy out. I've got less than a week left in the nomination period and I'm already getting nervous.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> There's life after not winning Kindle Scout, just so you know. In my second Countdown Deal since my novel published in January, I've been able to sell several hundred copies and get my ranking up this far, ahead of You Know Who!*
> 
> *In Kindle Historical Fiction, anyway


That's so awesome! Wow! I would love any advice you have about making sales. Awesome!


----------



## cggaudet

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> There's life after not winning Kindle Scout, just so you know. In my second Countdown Deal since my novel published in January, I've been able to sell several hundred copies and get my ranking up this far, ahead of You Know Who!*
> 
> *In Kindle Historical Fiction, anyway


This is great to hear. Congratulations.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> That's so awesome! Wow! I would love any advice you have about making sales. Awesome!


First, I'll note to Sebourn that I just printed out that screen shot! Great idea! 

Ashlynn, briefly, I get a lot of good counsel by being a member of ALLi, the Alliance of Independent Authors. If you join by visiting my website at www.rosettebook.com and clicking on the ALLi partner badge at the bottom, I'll get a bit of a referral fee. Thanks! In any case, these folks, originating in the U.K. but very active in the U.S. and worldwide, have their fingers to the pulse of all things independent publishing. In fact, one of their posts or a video was my first real introduction to Kindle Scout. But by following up on their author advice (very active FB closed group), I have gotten reliable counsel for what to do to promote books. Here's a rundown:

*First,* it's got to be top quality in editing, professional cover, blurb, reviews, etc.
*Next,* schedule the allowable Countdown Deal (I haven't yet used Free Days but plan to with my prequel story when it's eligible in a month or so). But be flexible in case you can't arrange promos on the right dates.
*Third,* arrange promos with reliable email promo groups like Fussy Librarian, EReaderCafe, EReaderNewsToday, RobinReads, BookHippo (UK), and the prime BookBub when you're eligible (RESEARCH all of these to see what they require)
*Fourth,* arrange the above on alternate days to experiment with what works best for you, and then follow your statistics carefully (you won't get Scout-level feedback, e.g., but by watching the timing of sales you can know what promos are working best)
*Fifth,* do freebie promo things like make good use of your mailing list, FB Author Page, regular FB profile, guest blog posts, Tweets, etc.
*Sixth,* give incentives like a contest for free paperbacks to those who let you know they've shared about the sale when it's on
*Seventh,* share with followers the good news about how the promo is working - my Stephen King screen shot is gold for that! My readers feel partially responsible for my success!
*Eighth,* realize that you're not likely to get rich, but bit by bit you're building a reputation. I have an ROI for my advertising on this promo of about 250% right now, I think, but the real value will come over time, as the KU pages get read, as word spreads, as reviews mount up. And note that for good reviews to mount up, I have to have the First item above!


----------



## Melita Joy

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> There's life after not winning Kindle Scout, just so you know. In my second Countdown Deal since my novel published in January, I've been able to sell several hundred copies and get my ranking up this far, ahead of You Know Who!*
> 
> *In Kindle Historical Fiction, anyway


Brilliant work and what a fabulous piece of advertising. Appreciate all your pointers on getting noticed too.


----------



## Melita Joy

My campaign is over. First day hot and trending - support of my friends. Last day hot and trending - kboards supporters, for sure. Much appreciated. 

I've filled my three empty spots with:
Angels above and below
With the Dawn
The Journals of L'ours Blanc

Good luck


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Wow, Cindy, that's impressive! 

Rosette is at 3,269 overall in the US as I write.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> Wow, Cindy, that's impressive!
> 
> Rosette is at 3,269 overall in the US as I write.


Thanks, Lexi. My best ranking for that title was 998 a couple of days ago, and it got as high as #5 in one of its categories. What's interesting is that the companion short story, published just a couple of weeks ago, also did well during this campaign, and it was even #1 in one of its categories for a little while (overall ranking 24.5k). I've seen that having two works in similar categories (historical fiction here, though the final categories don't match) gives a synergy for sales for both. Scheduling promos carefully, either stacked up for a big bang or alternating for ongoing boosting (and sacrifice pricing), is the key. Tip: don't overuse one promo. My results for Fussy Librarian and EReaderCafe were not as good in July as in April, though my EReaderNewsToday was awesome in July when used for the first time.

Hope that's helpful for someone. If it looks overwhelming to any newbies out there, please note that I was an absolute newbie when I entered my first novel in KS in early December 2015, had a huge learning curve during campaign (read the archives for that time to see), got great stats but wasn't chosen, and published myself at the end of January. We're talking six months ago. Since then I've run two Countdown Deal campaigns and written and published a short story.


----------



## Jada Ryker

P.A. Thomas said:


> I would love to delegate a cover to a professional designer, like I said, but it's not financially feasible at the moment. I've been between jobs since getting laid off in March and have had trouble finding gainful employment in my small town, even with a college degree. Instead of sitting on my duff I decided to try my hand at writing again since I have the time, but my bills and groceries also mean I can't afford even the simplest of luxuries at the moment on my meager unemployment checks.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the advice. I'll try and temper my excitement so I can hammer everything out and hopefully produce a high-quality final draft. Or at least a medium quality? Something along those lines. Do people generally pay for beta readers or....?


I know what it's like to be broke. Been there, done that, couldn't afford to buy the damn t-shirt. A disabled vet living out of a camper with his family told me that he bartered (I think IT help) with a cover designer for his beautiful covers. I thought your cover was good; as a reader, though, I'd be more intrigued by at least a hint or splash of color.

I've never paid a beta reader. I was lucky to find two elderly ladies who love to read and have plenty of time on their hands. You could try lurking in the public library during the day, engage people browsing your genre section, and strike up conversations.

I'm with the others. Your book and everything about it should be as perfect as you can get it. When a reader looks at your cover, blurb, sample pages, it's the moment of truth, as they used to say. You only have that one opportunity to make that impression with that reader. Will it be a great impression or a bad one? If the reader gets past those hurdles, and they buy and read your book, will they find typos/mistakes later? I've bought books that were perfect...for the sample. I never bought anything else from those authors. Ever.

I've seen tons of reviewers fall on typos/mistakes like ducks on junebugs. They don't care about a great story or believable characters. They'll gleefully focus on those errors, giving you a bad review that's going to be up there long after you fix anything.


----------



## WestofCassy

Paul Kohler said:


> Three open slots means three new nominations.
> 
> Vivian's Love Story by Himanshu Arora
> Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Thank you, Paul!

@ EA Ortega,

Your book is going to be aces on amazon. You've got a fantastic cover, a compelling premise, and if your blurb is anything to go by you're a terrific writer. I know I will be first in line to read your book!


----------



## samanthawarren

I know it's only been a day, so I shouldn't get too excited, but I'm happy with my first day stats. According to the official stats, 12 hours on H&T (it's still there, though, and was for the last half of the day yesterday, so that's good) and 255 page views. All on day one. I'll take it! Now to figure out my promo scheme for the rest of the month. I'm limiting myself to $10 total for paid promo because if it doesn't get selected, that's wasted money and I can't afford it.

My plan for the month: 
*Week 1*: Post to FB profile/page/a few groups. Send out newsletter with link and information on Thunderclap
*Week 2*: Send out plain text newsletter to anyone who did not open it the first time. Post in FB groups, message 25 people directly.
*Week 3*: Boost FB post and/or hire Fiverr tweeter. Message 25 people directly. Continue to post in FB groups and on profile/page.
*Week 4*: Send out one more newsletter, message 25 more people, post on FB groups.

It's not a complicated plan, but hopefully it will be enough.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Melita Joy said:


> My campaign is over. First day hot and trending - support of my friends. Last day hot and trending - kboards supporters, for sure. Much appreciated.
> 
> I've filled my three empty spots with:
> Angels above and below
> With the Dawn
> The Journals of L'ours Blanc
> 
> Good luck


Thank you so much, Melita, and everyone else on the board who've been keeping Angels Above and Below in Hot and Trending, the last couple of days.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> There's life after not winning Kindle Scout, just so you know. In my second Countdown Deal since my novel published in January, I've been able to sell several hundred copies and get my ranking up this far, ahead of You Know Who!*
> 
> *In Kindle Historical Fiction, anyway
> 
> Wow, Cindy! Goody for you...keep it up.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Jada Ryker said:


> I know what it's like to be broke. Been there, done that, couldn't afford to buy the damn t-shirt. A disabled vet living out of a camper with his family told me that he bartered (I think IT help) with a cover designer for his beautiful covers. I thought your cover was good; as a reader, though, I'd be more intrigued by at least a hint or splash of color.
> 
> I've never paid a beta reader. I was lucky to find two elderly ladies who love to read and have plenty of time on their hands. You could try lurking in the public library during the day, engage people browsing your genre section, and strike up conversations.
> 
> I'm with the others. Your book and everything about it should be as perfect as you can get it. When a reader looks at your cover, blurb, sample pages, it's the moment of truth, as they used to say. You only have that one opportunity to make that impression with that reader. Will it be a great impression or a bad one? If the reader gets past those hurdles, and they buy and read your book, will they find typos/mistakes later? I've bought books that were perfect...for the sample. I never bought anything else from those authors. Ever.
> 
> I've seen tons of reviewers fall on typos/mistakes like ducks on junebugs. They don't care about a great story or believable characters. They'll gleefully focus on those errors, giving you a bad review that's going to be up there long after you fix anything.


I'll take the coloring into consideration, I'm beginning to think that perhaps a lighter brown leather texture may be better to draw the eye in rather than the black leather I used. I've got a bit of time to do redesigns if I need to on the cover.

And yea, I'm well aware of the so-called grammar Nazis. To be honest I'm a little bit strict myself when it comes to typos, but mistakes do happen. I'm doing a manual pass over my book right now and then once I transfer it into .doc format for Scout (I use yWriter, it's free and I like being able to break everything into scenes) I'll turn on the spellcheck/grammar markers and do manual skimming over for any red spots, which would help with anything I miss. I'm not the type of person that mixes up there their and they're or anything like that, but I did recently find that the proper possessive of its did not look like its', so I am a bit spotty on grammar.

I don't plan on slacking with banging out an excellent book, though it's hard for me to judge since I'm the type who looks at his work and deems it trash five minutes after I write it (Others tend to say it's good, though, within the limited audience I have.) But perfection is an impossible ideal. Was it not Chris Fox that said we should strive for excellence rather than perfection?

On another topic, congratulations on beating out King in the rankings, Cindy. I hope we can all mirror your success regardless of how our campaigns go.


----------



## Aceserve

I just made three nominations of books that are in the last nominations phase. Some nice writing there. Thanks, and good luck to all. Andrew, author of COWBOY JIHAD.


----------



## lossincasa

I had two openings and voted for

Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West

my own campaign for Jester is a couple of days in and a tad slow but I like the experience so far 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1

anyway good luck to everyone


----------



## Kimberleycooper

lossincasa said:


> I had two openings and voted for
> 
> Angels Above and Below by Kimberley Cooper
> With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
> 
> my own campaign for Jester is a couple of days in and a tad slow but I like the experience so far
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1
> 
> anyway good luck to everyone


Well, my campaign is now in review, and I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and nominations. Compared to many others on the board my stats weren't that high, but it was an amazing experience whatever happens next, and I'd certainly do it again. Angels Above and Below was Hot and Trending for 40 hours (towards the end of the campaign, thanks to you all, I'm sure), total page views were 363, and the split between views was 53% external and 47% Kindle Scout. I'm off to have a look at the list of who's ending soon, so I can give them my nominations. Enjoy the rest of the weekend, all.


----------



## John Friar

Much gratitude for the nomination, Melita Joy. Also to the other kboarders who viewed or nominated my book. I have no virtual social network to speak of, so know much of what little activity I received came from here. Best luck to you all on your own campaigns. 
John


----------



## John Friar

Thank you, Kimberly!


----------



## Aceserve

Steve Vernon said:


> YAY - Thursday is my Friday. I've got tomorrow off and come Friday afternoon I'll be travelling out to a farm in the woods for camping. I'll be back Sunday morning - but I am afraid I am going to miss posting the list on Saturday.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?


Thank you for listing my book, Steve. I may be setting a record with zero hours of H & T after 11 days. Would be funny if it is selected. Still, COWBOY JIHAD is a good book. Not just me saying so. Best-selling author CJ Box called it "timely, provocative, and propulsive," so feel free to read the excerpt, y'all. Nominations appreciated. All best, Andrew


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm back.

Had a great time in the country. The first day was spent shooting skeet, playing bocce and goofy golf.

I sucked at skeet and goofy golf, but had a lot of fun. Ate way too much venison and moose burgers. And I do have a bit of a knack for bocce.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
1 day left The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
4 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
6 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
8 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
11 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
12 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
12 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
18 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
18 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
20 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
21 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
22 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
22 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
25 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
25 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
27 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

*****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping that thread alive!


----------



## Sebourn

Kimberleycooper said:


> Well, my campaign is now in review, and I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and nominations. Compared to many others on the board my stats weren't that high, but it was an amazing experience whatever happens next, and I'd certainly do it again. Angels Above and Below was Hot and Trending for 40 hours (towards the end of the campaign, thanks to you all, I'm sure), total page views were 363, and the split between views was 53% external and 47% Kindle Scout. I'm off to have a look at the list of who's ending soon, so I can give them my nominations. Enjoy the rest of the weekend, all.


Best of luck to you. I kinda dread the review stage.... I don't handle not knowing very well!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Aceserve said:


> Thank you for listing my book, Steve. I may be setting a record with zero hours of H & T after 11 days. Would be funny if it is selected. Still, COWBOY JIHAD is a good book. Not just me saying so. Best-selling author CJ Box called it "timely, provocative, and propulsive," so feel free to read the excerpt, y'all. Nominations appreciated. All best, Andrew


Hi Andrew, nope, I'm going for the record for the delay in getting Hot and Trending - I didn't make it until the last but one day. But when Angels Above and Below hit H&T, it didn't drop out, which was nice to see. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Sebourn said:


> Best of luck to you. I kinda dread the review stage.... I don't handle not knowing very well!


Thank you. Yeah, I'm not great with uncertainty either. I'd rather know, one way or the other.


----------



## Evenstar

I think I should stop nominating people, I'm like a curse or a jinx. so depressed for everyone each time I get that email saying they were not selected


----------



## Sebourn

Aceserve said:


> Thank you for listing my book, Steve. I may be setting a record with zero hours of H & T after 11 days. Would be funny if it is selected. Still, COWBOY JIHAD is a good book. Not just me saying so. Best-selling author CJ Box called it "timely, provocative, and propulsive," so feel free to read the excerpt, y'all. Nominations appreciated. All best, Andrew


I hit Hot and Trending on day 3. Hung in there for 11 hours and fell off... Four days left and I'm chugging along with maybe fifteen or twenty views a day.

If this thing is anywhere close to a popularity contest, I'm pretty doomed myself.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Sebourn said:


> Best of luck to you. I kinda dread the review stage.... I don't handle not knowing very well!


The review stage isn't that bad. The heavy promo is over so you can relax and at least it's not no yet. I dread the coming no. *snort*


----------



## lossincasa

Sebourn said:


> Best of luck to you. I kinda dread the review stage.... I don't handle not knowing very well!


It's extremely stressful I must agree  nevertheless I wish you the best of luck 

and to everyone else waiting


----------



## jdrew

Steve, just another thanks for running the list here.  I am getting more pages read through this posting than I am from anywhere else.  Not sure if others are seeing the same results.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It was great to wake up in my own bed this morning. Travelling is fun, but camp beds are rough on the joints.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
LAST DAY LEFT! The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
3 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
5 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
7 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
10 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
11 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
11 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
17 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
17 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
19 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
20 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
21 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
21 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
24 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
24 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
26 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

*****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## lossincasa

Had one opening, voted for

The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar

good luck 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open, filled them with:

With the Dawn by Cassandra Sky West
The Journals of L'ours Blanc by John Friar
Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn

Good luck to all three, as well as the nine (!) scouters still waiting in limbo.  And waiting...and waiting...

Mark


----------



## Scott Reeves

Kimberleycooper said:


> Hi Andrew, nope, I'm going for the record for the delay in getting Hot and Trending - I didn't make it until the last but one day. But when Angels Above and Below hit H&T, it didn't drop out, which was nice to see. Good luck with yours.


I think I currently hold the record. I didn't make HT until about eight hours into the very last day.


----------



## John Friar

Much appreciated lossincasa & Mark!


----------



## Sebourn

Very kind, Mark. Thank you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Got the top 3 nominations once again!


----------



## Sebourn

lincolnjcole said:


> Got the top 3 nominations once again!


Unless I'm very bad at math, thanks much.

And if I am very bad at math, thanks anyway.


----------



## samanthawarren

Got nominations to fill my empty spots and feeling very pleased to see ZOMBIE NATION hanging in there on the H&T list. Definitely a pleasant surprise. Fingers crossed it can hold on through the campaign.


----------



## Melita Joy

Just filled an empty spot with Toklat's Daughter.  Trying to wait patiently whilst Gisella is in review.


----------



## Sebourn

Melita Joy said:


> Just filled an empty spot with Toklat's Daughter. Trying to wait patiently whilst Gisella is in review.


You're very kind! Thanks!


----------



## P.A. Thomas

So I just finished editing my manuscript and I think it's about ready to submit. I believe I shall do so tonight after fiddling a bit with my cover.

I can't seem to find it in the guidelines, but is there any sort of font/size requirements for the manuscript? I've been writing in Arial size 10 because that's what the program I used defaulted to, but I can't seem to find anything about manuscript specs on the Scout site other than a reference to the Chicago Manual of Style. Oh, and that it has to be in .doc format.


----------



## Sebourn

P.A. Thomas said:


> So I just finished editing my manuscript and I think it's about ready to submit. I believe I shall do so tonight after fiddling a bit with my cover.
> 
> I can't seem to find it in the guidelines, but is there any sort of font/size requirements for the manuscript? I've been writing in Arial size 10 because that's what the program I used defaulted to, but I can't seem to find anything about manuscript specs on the Scout site other than a reference to the Chicago Manual of Style. Oh, and that it has to be in .doc format.


Yes, they recommend Chicago style.

I used 12 point TNR, double spaced, with the typical heading of last name, title, page number in the upper right.


----------



## akanderson

Filled up my nominations with the top 3 on today's list! Nightshade was sent off to KS's editing team a few days ago, and they're estimating I'll hear back sometime next week.

Also - I was so sorry to hear about the recent rejections. I was really surprised about several of them. Good luck to those of you still in purgatory!

xoxo



P.A. Thomas said:


> So I just finished editing my manuscript and I think it's about ready to submit. I believe I shall do so tonight after fiddling a bit with my cover.
> 
> I can't seem to find it in the guidelines, but is there any sort of font/size requirements for the manuscript? I've been writing in Arial size 10 because that's what the program I used defaulted to, but I can't seem to find anything about manuscript specs on the Scout site other than a reference to the Chicago Manual of Style. Oh, and that it has to be in .doc format.


I've always used double-spaced 12-pt Times New Roman, with a header (name, title, pg. #) in the upper right.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Thanks guys, will convert that over real quick before submitting. Never realized how difficult it is to condense a book into 500 words! (Plus 45 word one-liner....)


----------



## Steve Vernon

P.A. Thomas said:


> Thanks guys, will convert that over real quick before submitting. Never realized how difficult it is to condense a book into 500 words! (Plus 45 word one-liner....)


I recommend trying this book - it's only 99cents right now. Either that, or Google around and see if you can find an article or two.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Steve Vernon said:


> I recommend trying this book - it's only 99cents right now. Either that, or Google around and see if you can find an article or two.


Thank you, Steve, but I think I figured it out. I simply had to distill the overall story into the main conflict and drill it down a bit, got something that will work. Now I simply need to find an author photo. Don't think I have any recent photos so I shall have to do some digging.

EDIT: Alright, got my photo together, made a few minor alterations. Hyperventilating now, never done something of this magnitude before. Wish me luck.


----------



## lossincasa

John Friar said:


> Much appreciated lossincasa & Mark!


you're welcome 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## MGD

The Death Of The Miller's Son wasn't picked up, but  I must say Kindle Scout was worth the ride. So anyone else who self-published their book after, how did it work for you, as far as sales went?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

MGD said:


> The Death Of The Miller's Son wasn't picked up, but I must say Kindle Scout was worth the ride. So anyone else who self-published their book after, how did it work for you, as far as sales went?


Hi! You can follow my posts on this thread to see how I've managed . . . I'm pretty happy with things, though we always all want more sales, don't we?!


----------



## MGD

Oh yes, more sales are always great. More than that I worry about having to spend so much time marketing when I self-publish, but what a great time to build on the momentum of  KS. So I suppose it would be worth it. My book is ready to go it just needs a platform.


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening,

so I nominated Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Steve Vernon

Last day off from work today. Tomorrow I've got a day shift. Dang it, why wasn't I born independently wealthy?

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
4 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
6 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
9 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
10 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
10 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
16 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
16 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
17 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
18 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
19 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
20 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
20 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
23 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
23 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
25 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

*****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## WestofCassy

My campaign has come to an end! What a ride. Thank you, who nominated _With the Dawn_ it has been a great learning experience. Whether they pick me up or not is regardless, I think the exposure from thirty days in the scouting program is more than worth it! Here are my stats (which I really think have little or nothing to do with who is selected)

399 Hours H&T
1.4 K views 
59/41 Internal/External

I would like to make a note, I did next to no marketing, other than a Facebook account for my author profile, and putting my link in the occasional forum sig. I also emailed a few authors I think are awesome and asked them to mention me. Of the four I emailed, one, Lindsay Buroker actually did, which I thought was huge (Thank you, Lindsay!) I also shouted out to fellow Scouters on my facebook page if I thought their books were my cup of tea. Some of them reciprocated. Other than that, I didn't run any ads or thunderclap stuff, nothing. I think with Scout since we don't know the criteria for their selection, it would be a mistake to spend money on an ad campaign. This was a great opportunity to see how my cover and blurb could draw people in, and I think in that respect it was a HUGE success. Good luck to everyone else in the program, I wish you all the best success!


----------



## Sebourn

Thanks much lossincasa.

My book is finally back on the Hot and Trending list and I strongly suspect it's because of this board-- it's sure not because of Twitter!

I really appreciate everybody who's checked out and nominated Toklat's Daughter.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> Last day off from work today. Tomorrow I've got a day shift. Dang it, why wasn't I born independently wealthy?


I know!

So that, when you become wealthy by your own efforts, you'll really really appreciate it.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Looks like my submission was approved! The Scout campaign goes live in 2 days on July 14th. I'll post a proper link to the page once it begins.

Thank you all for your words of support and encouragement. It helped me motivate myself to complete the work and polish it up to a decent standard. 

As an aside, I now have Toklat's daughter and the two books after that in Steve's post from this morning in my nominations. Good luck!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Thank you all so much for all the nominations. Even with 4,700+ views I wasn't selected for publication. The book is solid, I'm not too heart broken. I'm going to get book two finished and then I'll release in late December I'll publish book two and put book one on sale. I'm going to do a big promotional push in January since it's always a good ebook sales month for me. At least the wait wasn't too long. Ten days for my rejection. I really could have used the advance, but that's how it goes. At least I will have a lot of people, thousands hopefully, getting an email when I release later this year. I appreciate all of you so much! I can't decide if I want to publish one and two at the same time or if I want to get one out right away. What do you guys think? I have a feeling I could crush sales with have book one on sale and book two as a 2.99.


----------



## Sebourn

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Thank you all so much for all the nominations. Even with 4,700+ views I wasn't selected for publication. The book is solid, I'm not too heart broken. I'm going to get book two finished and then I'll release in late December I'll publish book two and put book one on sale. I'm going to do a big promotional push in January since it's always a good ebook sales month for me. At least the wait wasn't too long. Ten days for my rejection. I really could have used the advance, but that's how it goes. At least I will have a lot of people, thousands hopefully, getting an email when I release later this year. I appreciate all of you so much! I can't decide if I want to publish one and two at the same time or if I want to get one out right away. What do you guys think? I have a feeling I could crush sales with have book one on sale and book two as a 2.99.


Best of luck to you. You obviously wrote a solid book and knew how to market if you captured almost 5k views.

I have two days left and figured my 1k was kinda solid! Ouch!


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Sebourn said:


> Best of luck to you. You obviously wrote a solid book and knew how to market if you captured almost 5k views.
> 
> I have two days left and figured my 1k was kinda solid! Ouch!


Views clearly don't mean much so hopefully they'll like the book better than they liked mine LOL. I knew Scout was a long shot because they don't take a lot of Paranormal romance.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

P.A. Thomas said:


> Looks like my submission was approved! The Scout campaign goes live in 2 days on July 14th. I'll post a proper link to the page once it begins.!


I'm not sure if we should offer congratulations or our sympathies for what you are about to do to yourself over the next month


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Lloyd MacRae said:


> I'm not sure if we should offer congratulations or our sympathies for what you are about to do to yourself over the next month


If it's anything like today it'll be agony =P

But I plan on taking a few days to think, relax, and then jump into writing another book. But we'll see how it goes, haha, I've still got to do some promo for this one.


----------



## MGD

Well, I jumped in with the momentum fresh off scout and put my book on Kindle. I was already working on making a hard copy. So I'm dancing now. No contract but I'm really pleased with Kindle Scout.  

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IB3OEGI?ref_=pe_886810_151071400_ks_apep_ti


----------



## P.A. Thomas

MGD said:


> Well, I jumped in with the momentum fresh off scout and put my book on Kindle. I was already working on making a hard copy. So I'm dancing now. No contract but I'm really pleased with Kindle Scout.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Death-Millers-Son-Marcus-one-ebook/dp/B01IB3OEGI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1468354726&sr=8-3&keywords=The+Death+of+the+Miller%27s+son


Your link doesn't work, I'm afraid. I think you can shorten it as well, safer that way. Something about the search ID being the same every time someone clicks the link has potential to cause trouble down the line. Here, this link works

https://www.amazon.com/Death-Millers-Son-Marcus-one-ebook/dp/B01IB3OEGI


----------



## MGD

P.A. Thomas said:


> Your link doesn't work, I'm afraid. I think you can shorten it as well, safer that way. Something about the search ID being the same every time someone clicks the link has potential to cause trouble down the line. Here, this link works
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Death-Millers-Son-Marcus-one-ebook/dp/B01IB3OEGI


  Oops thanks for letting me know! Fixed it

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IB3OEGI?ref_=pe_886810_151071400_ks_apep_ti


----------



## lossincasa

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Thank you all so much for all the nominations. Even with 4,700+ views I wasn't selected for publication. The book is solid, I'm not too heart broken. I'm going to get book two finished and then I'll release in late December I'll publish book two and put book one on sale. I'm going to do a big promotional push in January since it's always a good ebook sales month for me. At least the wait wasn't too long. Ten days for my rejection. I really could have used the advance, but that's how it goes. At least I will have a lot of people, thousands hopefully, getting an email when I release later this year. I appreciate all of you so much! I can't decide if I want to publish one and two at the same time or if I want to get one out right away. What do you guys think? I have a feeling I could crush sales with have book one on sale and book two as a 2.99.


Very impressive stats. I really thought you did enough to get the nod. Sorry  But yeah with these kind of numbers you've a chance to do well on your own 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Bbates024

Can one of the Kindle Scout winners confirm for me how you are paid for your Kindle Unlimited borrows/reads?

I sent an email to Kindle Press, and this is what they said. "Kindle Press authors currently receive their full contracted royalty every time a unique customer downloads a book through KOLL or reads more than 10% through KU."

So I'm assuming that they mean by full contracted royalty rate is the 50% so if your book was say 3.99 if someone read 10% you would get 1.99 ish.

Does that sound right or is it something different when you are getting your reports.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Thank you all so much for all the nominations. Even with 4,700+ views I wasn't selected for publication. The book is solid, I'm not too heart broken. I'm going to get book two finished and then I'll release in late December I'll publish book two and put book one on sale. I'm going to do a big promotional push in January since it's always a good ebook sales month for me. At least the wait wasn't too long. Ten days for my rejection. I really could have used the advance, but that's how it goes. At least I will have a lot of people, thousands hopefully, getting an email when I release later this year. I appreciate all of you so much! I can't decide if I want to publish one and two at the same time or if I want to get one out right away. What do you guys think? I have a feeling I could crush sales with have book one on sale and book two as a 2.99.


It's an excellent question, one I toy with every time I put a book out. I launched two sequels with Eve when it went live and have seen really solid sell through so far. It's up to you if you feel building a readership for book one will benefit book two or having two to offer at once makes more sense. I think it's a personal choice--I've tried both and honestly I wish there was an easy answer... do what feels right for you! (man, that was super unhelpful, wasn't it?)


----------



## BryanWay

Hello!

I've arrived at this board by the graces of Jada Ryker, who, having recently run a successful Kindle Scout campaign, encouraged me to join up and meet a community she described as both wonderful and supportive.

As my rather obvious username suggests, I'm Bryan Way, author of _*Life After: The Void*_ (amzn.to/2968LlJ), the second novel in the _*Life After*_ series and my first Kindle Scout campaign. The first novel opens as Jeff Grey, a college greenhorn, witnesses the beginning of the zombie apocalypse. Believing that years of devouring movies and books on the subject has made him indestructible, he manages to save a few of his cohorts, but nothing could prepare him for a life after the arising. My aim for the series is to parallel emerging from adolescence with surviving an apocalypse. And, you know, writing cool zombie stuff.

Everyone is welcome to e-mail me to elaborate, and I'd be happy to send interested parties a free Kindle copy of the first novel, _*Life After: The Arising*_.

Since I'm a bit of a Luddite and believe each message board to be possessed of transient trends and informal codes of conduct, is there anything I should be aware of so that I can better integrate and contribute?

I look forward to getting and staying involved, and thanks for reading!


----------



## Jas Silvera

WestofCassy said:


> I also shouted out to fellow Scouters on my facebook page if I thought their books were my cup of tea.


I saw that you did that on your FB page, and thought that was really cool of you. What a lovely way to support other Kboarders and authors during your campaign!



WestofCassy said:


> Other than that, I didn't run any ads or thunderclap stuff, nothing. I think with Scout since we don't know the criteria for their selection, it would be a mistake to spend money on an ad campaign.


For another perspective: I have NO author presence pre KS scout, but I do have a little advertising budget, so I've been running a few ads on FB as marketing A/B testing, mostly to see what the kind of images and text that people seem to respond to (at any moment in time, granted) I've been interested to note that my more "general" ads (that mentioned KS and the program first, then my own book), are doing much better than the book specific ones.

Which may only suggest that I need to come up with some better teasers and tag lines 

I've definitely affected the number page views from FB with the right language/images. Specifically making a mini trailer for the book as a FB post (thanks iMovie and free stock video) and "boosting" that post contributed a surprising uptick in page views (for less than $40).

Anyway, I'm liking the opportunity to "test run" a launch that KS provides, whatever the outcome!


----------



## Jas Silvera

Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> Thank you all so much for all the nominations. Even with 4,700+ views I wasn't selected for publication.


Bummed. I'm looking forward to this one when you publish!

(but  on your stats! That's amazing!)


----------



## Ellie Robbins

I just nominated the top 2 on Steve's list, and filled my third spot with someone else's book that's closing in the next day or so. This is my first post on this thread (or on Kboards at all) so, I'm pretty new to this whole thing. I have to admit, you guys are intimidating the crap out of me about submitting my debut novel to Scout, lol. I'm really hoping it goes well once I've gotten my cover back from the designer, but would greatly appreciate any tips any of you have on what to do or line up before submitting the manuscript to Scout! I understand that I'll need nominations for the whole 30 days after it goes into the launch phase, so any tips on how to get those would be fabulous.

Thanks, and I'm glad I found all of you!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lauren Christopher said:


> I just nominated the top 2 on Steve's list, and filled my third spot with someone else's book that's closing in the next day or so. This is my first post on this thread (or on Kboards at all) so, I'm pretty new to this whole thing. I have to admit, you guys are intimidating the crap out of me about submitting my debut novel to Scout, lol. I'm really hoping it goes well once I've gotten my cover back from the designer, but would greatly appreciate any tips any of you have on what to do or line up before submitting the manuscript to Scout! I understand that I'll need nominations for the whole 30 days after it goes into the launch phase, so any tips on how to get those would be fabulous.
> 
> Thanks, and I'm glad I found all of you!


Welcome, Lauren. I was a brand-spanking newbie myself when I found these boards a couple of days after my Scout campaign began in December, so I know just how you feel. I had a great campaign (great stats, positive feedback, etc.) but wasn't selected for a contract, but I stick around to encourage people that there's life after Scout. 

The best thing you can do before you submit to Scout is make sure your book is in really great shape. Yes, if you're chosen you get editing support, but if your book really needs editing, you probably won't be chosen. Don't use that promise of help as a way to "save money" on what you should be paying for. What you submit should be something you'd be proud to have "out there" for sale. And if you get chosen and get editorial help, it will be even better!

In the same way, you need to make your cover the best it can be - go to thebookdesigner.com and find in the right-hand column the panel about the monthly cover competition, and study the entries there.

Along these lines, you also want to write the best possible blurb and author bio you can. Click around in the current campaign to find the ones that impress you the most. When you submit, be sure to take advantage of all the things you can do to link with people. I vaguely remember creating a page in FB for my novel because that was something I could link there.

Do well, and good luck!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Bbates024 said:


> Can one of the Kindle Scout winners confirm for me how you are paid for your Kindle Unlimited borrows/reads?
> 
> I sent an email to Kindle Press, and this is what they said. "Kindle Press authors currently receive their full contracted royalty every time a unique customer downloads a book through KOLL or reads more than 10% through KU."
> 
> So I'm assuming that they mean by full contracted royalty rate is the 50% so if your book was say 3.99 if someone read 10% you would get 1.99 ish.
> 
> Does that sound right or is it something different when you are getting your reports.


Hi, that's right. I get the same royalty whether it's a sale or a borrow


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday morning. Had a heavy thunderstorm last night and the lights flickered once but the power stayed on.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
3 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
5 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
5 days left Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey
8 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
9 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
9 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
15 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
15 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
16 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
17 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
18 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
19 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
19 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
22 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
22 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
24 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

*****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Jada Ryker

BryanWay said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've arrived at this board by the graces of Jada Ryker, who, having recently run a successful Kindle Scout campaign, encouraged me to join up and meet a community she described as both wonderful and supportive.
> 
> As my rather obvious username suggests, I'm Bryan Way, author of _*Life After: The Void*_ (amzn.to/2968LlJ), the second novel in the _*Life After*_ series and my first Kindle Scout campaign. The first novel opens as Jeff Grey, a college greenhorn, witnesses the beginning of the zombie apocalypse. Believing that years of devouring movies and books on the subject has made him indestructible, he manages to save a few of his cohorts, but nothing could prepare him for a life after the arising. My aim for the series is to parallel emerging from adolescence with surviving an apocalypse. And, you know, writing cool zombie stuff.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to e-mail me to elaborate, and I'd be happy to send interested parties a free Kindle copy of the first novel, _*Life After: The Arising*_.
> 
> Since I'm a bit of a Luddite and believe each message board to be possessed of transient trends and informal codes of conduct, is there anything I should be aware of so that I can better integrate and contribute?
> 
> I look forward to getting and staying involved, and thanks for reading!


Bryan, it's great to see you on here, welcome  You'll be able to see on the sources the views you get from KBoards.

Lauren, it's nice to meet you. You may want to check out Lincoln's compilation of KS stats (the link's in his signature) and Steve's 30 Days of Kindle Scout. Cindy also wrote a ton of useful information about KS.

KS is just one venue of many. I try to support everyone on here as best I can with a daily check of Steve's list. Post-KS campaigns, I try to purchase, read, and review as much as possible, given my full-time plus job and other obligations. This is a very talented group. As Jim Butcher said, you're the only one who can kill your dream. I think it took him 9 years to get recognition for his work.


----------



## samanthawarren

It's finally happened. ZOMBIE NATION fell off the H&T list. I'm sad, of course. I was starting to hope it would make it the whole way, but alas, it wasn't meant to be. Now it's time to figure out how to get it back up there.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

samanthawarren said:


> It's finally happened. ZOMBIE NATION fell off the H&T list. I'm sad, of course. I was starting to hope it would make it the whole way, but alas, it wasn't meant to be. Now it's time to figure out how to get it back up there.


Being on the HT list didn't help me. Views didn't help either. It's really subjective.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

PattiLarsen said:


> It's an excellent question, one I toy with every time I put a book out. I launched two sequels with Eve when it went live and have seen really solid sell through so far. It's up to you if you feel building a readership for book one will benefit book two or having two to offer at once makes more sense. I think it's a personal choice--I've tried both and honestly I wish there was an easy answer... do what feels right for you! (man, that was super unhelpful, wasn't it?)


Thank you, if nothing else it's nice to know I'm not alone in my confusion. *hugs*


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Jas Silvera said:


> Bummed. I'm looking forward to this one when you publish!
> 
> (but  on your stats! That's amazing!)


I really appreciate your kind words. I'm working on my book two and I'm going to release one and two at the same time. I'm going to put one on sale in hopes it will help two skyrocket.  I'll be posting when I do it so you can all follow my journey of more subjective and confounding numbers as my sales rank bounces.


----------



## RMGauthier

According to my emails there was another massacre at Kindle Scout last night. Sorry for everyone who didn't make it. Chin up and remeber you have a great start to self publishing, so good luck to all.


----------



## Bbates024

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi, that's right. I get the same royalty whether it's a sale or a borrow


Awesome Thank you so much for answering my question! 

I've gone down the list and added some books.

Also, for all of you that weren't selected my book Ascendancy The Arena wasn't selected last September and has done rather well for me, over the last year. So you can do pretty darn good even if you aren't picked.


----------



## Linda Cousine

Hi Steve, May I be added to the mix? I have 5 days left to go for my YA novel DEAD AGAIN: DARK DREAMS. I've had over 185 hours on the HOT list, but from what I'm reading, unless I can stay there from here on out, it's going to be iffy. Thanks! Linda https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A36ZAJ2P3HXR



Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday morning. Had a heavy thunderstorm last night and the lights flickered once but the power stayed on.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 3 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 5 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
> 8 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
> 9 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
> 9 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
> 15 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
> 15 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
> 16 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
> 17 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
> 18 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
> 19 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
> 19 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
> 22 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
> 22 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 24 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> *****************
> AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html
> 
> And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Sebourn

samanthawarren said:


> It's finally happened. ZOMBIE NATION fell off the H&T list. I'm sad, of course. I was starting to hope it would make it the whole way, but alas, it wasn't meant to be. Now it's time to figure out how to get it back up there.


I fell off Hot and Trending for a long time, too-- happened on day 3 for me. You'll be back! And we've got every reason to believe it won't sway the final verdict one way or the other.


----------



## Sebourn

RMGauthier said:


> According to my emails there was another massacre at Kindle Scout last night. Sorry for everyone who didn't make it. Chin up and remeber you have a great start to self publishing, so good luck to all.


I'll be needing to re-read this here in a week or so, I suspect.....


----------



## RMGauthier

Sebourn said:


> I'll be needing I re-read this here in a week or so, I suspect.....


Keep hope alive until you receive the news!!! Hopefully I'll be congratulating you instead!


----------



## Sebourn

Just used my third and final space to nominate One by One by Bekk Robertsson-- well done opening scene in the prologue, IMO.


----------



## Evenstar

Paul Kohler said:


> Wow, it was a brutal day with Kindle Scout folks today. So sorry for all the rejections. The good news is that you can still publish on your own! WooT!
> 
> On a side note: I was interviewed on a podcast a few weeks back, and it hit the airways today! If you have a little more than a half hour and want to hear me ramble on about writing stuffs, here's the link. I talk a little bit about the Kindle Scout campaign, but nothing that you all don't already know.
> 
> http://www.leighgendarium.com/2016/07/06/30-minute-author-interviews-episode-3-paul-b-kohler/


Hi Paul, just caught your interview today and enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening so I nominated

One by One by Bekk Robertsson 

22 days left still not on hot list  At least I have some views 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## P.A. Thomas

So my campaign just went live. Please take a look if interested. Also, would you mind adding it to your daily list, Mr. Vernon? Thank you

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1OEBZYE36QZQD


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. It's Thursday and I have one more day of work left.

I know. A two day work week. It's freaking inhumane.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
2 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
4 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
4 days left Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey
7 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
8 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
8 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
14 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
14 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
15 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
16 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
17 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
18 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
18 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
21 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
21 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
23 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
29 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

*****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Melita Joy

Well, unfortunately, Gisella didn't make the cut. However, I'm excited to self-publish it. Should be up for sale within the next 24 hours. In the meantime, I'll keep filling up my empty nomination spots with books on Steve's list.


----------



## lincolnjcole

LAST DAY LEFT! Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
2 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
4 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh

Got those!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Got Toklat's Daughter, One by One and Fall of the Western Kings locked and loaded.

Good luck to Mitch, Bekk  and Drew.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Got Toklat's Daughter, One by One and Fall of the Western Kings locked and loaded.
> 
> Good luck to Mitch, Bekk and Drew.


Same, have had them locked for the past few days. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Sebourn

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Got Toklat's Daughter, One by One and Fall of the Western Kings locked and loaded.
> 
> Good luck to Mitch, Bekk and Drew.


Your support is much appreciated. Thanks a ton.

And good luck to all who are soon to join me in the waiting game.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Here's a great piece by Katherine Hayton, who ran a winning KS campaign in January. I was privileged to get to know her through this forum: http://selfpublishingadvice.org/publishing-kindle-scout-case-study/


----------



## Bbates024

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Here's a great piece by Katherine Hayton, who ran a winning KS campaign in January. I was privileged to get to know her through this forum: http://selfpublishingadvice.org/publishing-kindle-scout-case-study/


That was a pretty good read.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Got Toklat's Daughter, One by One and Fall of the Western Kings locked and loaded.
> 
> Good luck to Mitch, Bekk and Drew.


I have Toklat's Daughter, One by One and Dead Again nominated. Dead Again isn't on the list but I saw posted in the thread looking for some love. It ends in 4 days as well, but I plan to put Fall of the Western Kings on after Toklat's Daughter ends today/tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sebourn

JEdwinMurray said:


> I'm totally baffled by my Kindle Scout stats. The first two days showed ZERO, that's ZERO with 0 for page views. I knew this wasn't correct, so I politely asked the help page at Scout to review my stats. They apologized, saying this, "We're sorry for any trouble you may have encountered while checking on your Campaign Stats. Our technical team is currently working on resolving this issue."
> 
> After the above they then populated my blue traffic ring with 192 views and 100% Kindle Scout traffic only for days 1 and 2. Well, I knew this wasn't right either. I've been running a massive campaign with many people telling me how much they've been enjoying my excerpt and nominating my book.
> 
> I tell the help desk this, then Kindle suddenly repopulates my blue traffic ring again. This time, they take all but 60 views away from Kindle Traffic only, while adding external traffic with some insane new numbers that just look like pure anomalies.
> 
> Ever since then, 13 days have passed, and other writers are touting screenshots of their numbers, which pail to my own, and while I haven't seen the Hot&Trending list once, they've been living up on the H&T list.
> 
> 1) No disrespect intended. 2)WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?
> 
> I don't want to pester the Kindle Scout people, but this is...nuts. I have large fluctuations in numbers from one day to the next in conjunction with my blog tour, Thunderclap, Twitter, Facebook, Pinterest, Rafflecopter, ect...and my percentages almost never change. Not only do they almost never change, they never show Thunderclap, twitter, and many other sites as page views. The percentages don't make any sense. The numbers don't make any sense. The page views, which I have proof of, never show up at all. What I believe, is there's glitches going on, but I don't want to get shorted out over glitches. HELP!!!


I can't speak for the glitches. I assume my numbers have been right-- they seem to be.

As far as the popularity contest aspect, i.e. not being Hot and Trending: I was where you are for the better part of a month. My book has spent the last few days on Hot and Trending, largely because of 1) The kind people on this board and 2) Toward the end, your book will bounce back onto the front of the Kindle Scout page because of the Ending Soon section.

Before this twilight phase of my book's campaign, I hit the Hot and Trending list only once, at the very beginning, when my dear wife and mother-in-law first put it on Facebook (I don't have a Facebook page myself).

I ran a Fiverr campaign that didn't help. I used my Twitter account regularly, which didn't help. In short, I spent most of my campaign getting about 10-20 views a day, except for a few days when my family got me a short Facebook boost.

Until recently, when things began to take off, because of the two factors I listed above.


----------



## MN_Arzu

lincolnjcole said:


> LAST DAY LEFT! Toklat's Daughter by Mitch Sebourn
> 2 days left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 4 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
> 
> Got those!


Hey Lincoln, I finally made it to kboards! Love seeing the covers here 

Hi all! I'm about to submit my book sometime next week, Underneath - A Merfolk Tale, and I'm equal parts a nervous wreck and excited! Lincoln had nothing but positive things to say about you guys, and he's pretty much held my hand/dragged me into the campaign, for which I will be eternally grateful 

Looking forward to reading you all, and nominating your books. You're such an organized community, I love that!


----------



## Sebourn

Well, as Frodo Baggins would say, "It's done."

Thanks everyone for helping me keep Toklat's Daughter trending for its final three days. Whatever happens, I'll forever appreciate the support from this board!


----------



## lossincasa

Sebourn said:


> Well, as Frodo Baggins would say, "It's done."
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me keep Toklat's Daughter trending for its final three days. Whatever happens, I'll forever appreciate the support from this board!


Good Luck 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Melita Joy

Just nominated One by one, Fall of the western kings and Dead again. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so yesterday my boss asked me to work an extra day shift today. I hated to say yes, but we need every cent we can get. We've cut short our grocery shopping over the last four weeks. Can't seem to get ahead this last month or two.

It happens sometimes. The hours at work fluctuate and summer is often a whole lot slower, so I can't complain. I got word back from Kindle Press, and the advance for KELPIE DREAMS is about a third paid off. I am part of two big promotions this month (Christmas in July and Comedy Book Week) - so hopefully I can stir up a few more sales.

Life is hard if you don't weaken, and it's worse if you do.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left One by One by Bekk Robertsson
3 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
3 days left Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey
6 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
7 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
7 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
13 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
13 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
13 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
14 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
15 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
16 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
17 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
17 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
20 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
20 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
22 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
27 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
28 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

*****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Jada Ryker

JEdwinMurray said:


> I'm totally baffled by my Kindle Scout stats. The first two days showed ZERO, that's ZERO with 0 for page views. I knew this wasn't correct, so I politely asked the help page at Scout to review my stats. They apologized, saying this, "We're sorry for any trouble you may have encountered while checking on your Campaign Stats. Our technical team is currently working on resolving this issue."


Welcome, J Edwin! We've heard others talk about some tech issues. I feel your pain, and I'm sorry. Have you checked out Lincoln's KS stats? Those stats tell me that X H&T hours + Y Views don't equal a Kindle Press contract. The link is in his signature. To Hunt a Sub looks great! Be sure and put the link in your profile signature if you haven't already, and let Steve know to put it in the running list. You may want to check out his 30 Days of Kindle Scout.

Hello, MN_Arzu! It's great to meet you.

Everyone, I'm heading to Fairbanks tomorrow with my daughter. Her husband will be in charge of their kids. My husband is staying behind. My mom thinks Alaska is what she sees on TV, and is convinced Heather and I will be either targeted by serial killers or bears. I'll keep supporting you guys by checking Steve's list


----------



## Caila Jaynes

I've been doing my best to keep my nomination slots full, but it's so frustrating. Those emails I keep receiving saying that my pick wasn't chosen absolutely gut me because I know another of my Kindle Scout brothers or sisters are hurting right now. Wish I could give them all big hugs.



Steve Vernon said:


> I recommend trying this book - it's only 99cents right now. Either that, or Google around and see if you can find an article or two.


Thanks for the recommendation, Steve. I just bought my copy.



Jada Ryker said:


> Everyone, I'm heading to Fairbanks tomorrow with my daughter. Her husband will be in charge of their kids. My husband is staying behind. My mom thinks Alaska is what she sees on TV, and is convinced Heather and I will be either targeted by serial killers or bears. I'll keep supporting you guys by checking Steve's list


Jada, you crack me up! Have a great trip; it sounds like fun.


----------



## WestofCassy

JEdwinMurray said:


> \ but I don't want to get shorted out over glitches. HELP!!!


The short answer is you want. I think the general consensus from KS winners is that the stats play no, or very little, part of the selection process. What matters is your cover, blurb, line, and manuscript. Where the numbers do come into play is when you launch. The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers. But don't sweat not getting picked up by KS because of a glitch. The stats are for us, not them.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

WestofCassy said:


> The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers.


Alas, everyone who nominates you gets a free copy of the book if it gets picked up; they're not going to buy it. 

For something completely different, can anyone let me know if I need to write HTML in my thank you note so links to my site/FB/Twitter show up?


----------



## Linda Cousine

Thank you, Lauren, for mentioning me and my need for some lovin'! I've had over 200 hours in Hot and Trending, but the days have definitely reflected depending on how much social media I was doing. Here's the link again if anyone is so moved to vote! Thanks again!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A36ZAJ2P3HXR



Lauren Christopher said:


> I have Toklat's Daughter, One by One and Dead Again nominated. Dead Again isn't on the list but I saw posted in the thread looking for some love. It ends in 4 days as well, but I plan to put Fall of the Western Kings on after Toklat's Daughter ends today/tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## akanderson

JEdwinMurray said:


> I'm totally baffled by my Kindle Scout stats. The first two days showed ZERO, that's ZERO with 0 for page views. I knew this wasn't correct, so I politely asked the help page at Scout to review my stats. They apologized, saying this, "We're sorry for any trouble you may have encountered while checking on your Campaign Stats. Our technical team is currently working on resolving this issue."
> 
> After the above they then populated my blue traffic ring with 192 views and 100% Kindle Scout traffic only for days 1 and 2. Well, I knew this wasn't right either. I've been running a massive campaign with many people telling me how much they've been enjoying my excerpt and nominating my book.
> 
> I tell the help desk this, then Kindle suddenly repopulates my blue traffic ring again. This time, they take all but 60 views away from Kindle Traffic only, while adding external traffic with some insane new numbers that just look like pure anomalies.
> 
> Ever since then, 13 days have passed, and other writers are touting screenshots of their numbers, which pail to my own, and while I haven't seen the Hot&Trending list once, they've been living up on the H&T list.
> 
> 1) No disrespect intended. 2)WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?
> 
> I don't want to pester the Kindle Scout people, but this is...nuts. I have large fluctuations in numbers from one day to the next in conjunction with my blog tour, Thunderclap, Twitter, Facebook, Pinterest, Rafflecopter, ect...and my percentages almost never change. Not only do they almost never change, they never show Thunderclap, twitter, and many other sites as page views. The percentages don't make any sense. The numbers don't make any sense. The page views, which I have proof of, never show up at all. What I believe, is there's glitches going on, but I don't want to get shorted out over glitches. HELP!!!


I know a few other people here were mentioning glitches on their stats pages a little while ago, but that was after my campaign had ended, so I wasn't effected. But I can say, based on my own experience, that page views probably don't have anything to do with H&T. I consistently had between 100-200 views a day, and while I was on H&T more often than not, there was one day towards the last third of my campaign that I only made the list for a few hours - and that day was, interestingly enough, NOT the day I had the least page views. Far from it, in fact. Whatever formula they use to compile stats for H&T is likely based on views that translate to nominations, or views that translate to a full excerpt being read and THEN a nomination, or something else altogether that we have no real way of tracking ourselves. Additionally, "good stats" seem to matter less to the KS team than we'd expect them to. There are several authors on here who had very, very similar stats to my own (better stats, even) who weren't selected in the same time frame that I was. There are a lot of theories floating around about what, exactly, KS is looking for, and I'm starting to lean towards the suggestion that they prefer certain genres to others. Obviously, strength of manuscript/blurb/cover/etc. is important as well.

Good luck!

xoxo


----------



## Linda Cousine

Bless you, gorgeous Melita!  A big cyber hug to you!

Linda Cousine, AKA Linda Rey (Dead Again: Dark Dreams)



Melita Joy said:


> Just nominated One by one, Fall of the western kings and Dead again. Good luck!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Linda Cousine said:


> Thank you, Lauren, for mentioning me and my need for some lovin'! I've had over 200 hours in Hot and Trending, but the days have definitely reflected depending on how much social media I was doing. Here's the link again if anyone is so moved to vote! Thanks again!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A36ZAJ2P3HXR


Nominated you! Good luck!


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening, nominated Fall of the Western Kings J. Drew Brumbaugh

good luck 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Katherine Hayton

JEdwinMurray said:


> I'm totally baffled by my Kindle Scout stats. The first two days showed ZERO, that's ZERO with 0 for page views. I knew this wasn't correct, so I politely asked the help page at Scout to review my stats. They apologized, saying this, "We're sorry for any trouble you may have encountered while checking on your Campaign Stats. Our technical team is currently working on resolving this issue."
> 
> After the above they then populated my blue traffic ring with 192 views and 100% Kindle Scout traffic only for days 1 and 2. Well, I knew this wasn't right either. I've been running a massive campaign with many people telling me how much they've been enjoying my excerpt and nominating my book.
> 
> I tell the help desk this, then Kindle suddenly repopulates my blue traffic ring again. This time, they take all but 60 views away from Kindle Traffic only, while adding external traffic with some insane new numbers that just look like pure anomalies.
> 
> Ever since then, 13 days have passed, and other writers are touting screenshots of their numbers, which pail to my own, and while I haven't seen the Hot&Trending list once, they've been living up on the H&T list.
> 
> 1) No disrespect intended. 2)WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?
> 
> I don't want to pester the Kindle Scout people, but this is...nuts. I have large fluctuations in numbers from one day to the next in conjunction with my blog tour, Thunderclap, Twitter, Facebook, Pinterest, Rafflecopter, ect...and my percentages almost never change. Not only do they almost never change, they never show Thunderclap, twitter, and many other sites as page views. The percentages don't make any sense. The numbers don't make any sense. The page views, which I have proof of, never show up at all. What I believe, is there's glitches going on, but I don't want to get shorted out over glitches. HELP!!!


Hi, I don't know if this is any help but back in January when I ran my last campaign I had a Headtalker and a Thunderclap campaign setup to run midway through the month. Although the Headtalker figures came in at over 500 link clicks through their tracking system, there were no corresponding figures on my Scout campaign and I fell off the H & T list. 
When I queried it with the Kindle Scout team, they said it was due to the shortened links. Their tracker wasn't able to resolve the links to my page, so even though the person clicking would end up in the right place their visit was never recorded. The same thing happened with my Thunderclap campaign. 
Even though the page views didn't come through into my stats, Kindle Scout said any nomination would still allocate correctly because to do that people had to sign into their Amazon account and from that point the site could track them normally. 
For some reason the same problem doesn't exist with the links that Twitter shortens but apparently it would happen if you linked up a bit.ly through your social media or webpage instead of using the full link.
Since the tracker didn't have any record to them prior to logging in to Amazon, any nominations or page views after that point would show up as internal Kindle Scout page views rather than external.
I never had anybody come through to me saying they hadn't received their free copy so I was left believing that the nomination part of the system did work out fine, but it was a disappointing discovery for my statistics page.
I also found out that the page views come through entirely allocated to Kindle Scout Internal Views and then resolve over time into the separate external views. Usually this happens in a matter of seconds but it's possible when they forced your stats page to start tracking after the initial glitch it didn't resolve the second part of the process until they forced it again. Although, that wouldn't account for the numbers being completely different afterwards, so could be entirely irrelevant in which case forget I said anything!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Filled my three open nom slots with:

One by One by Bekk Robertsson
Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey

Good luck everyone!

Mark


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi, I don't know if this is any help but back in January when I ran my last campaign I had a Headtalker and a Thunderclap campaign setup to run midway through the month. Although the Headtalker figures came in at over 500 link clicks through their tracking system, there were no corresponding figures on my Scout campaign and I fell off the H & T list.


This all made great sense, Katherine, thanks. But I wonder about the efficacy of these two promo campaigns if 500 views went through on one but you fell off H&T. Doesn't that mean those 500 didn't convert to nominations?

Feeling rusty . . . and glad to see you here! I shared your ALLi interview here the other day.


----------



## RMGauthier

Nominated One by One. Good luck, Bekk! Really hope you make it this time.  

*sits in corner crossing fingers & toes


----------



## Linda Cousine

Mark Wakely said:


> Filled my three open nom slots with:
> 
> One by One by Bekk Robertsson
> 
> Thank you so much, Mark, and MN_Arzu for the nominations. I have to say, I'll be a happy camper on Monday when all this is behind me and I can breathe again.
> 
> Linda Cousine AKA Linda Rey, Dead Again: Dark Dreams
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A36ZAJ2P3HXR
> 
> Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
> Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Mark





Lauren Christopher said:


> I have Toklat's Daughter, One by One and Dead Again nominated. Dead Again isn't on the list but I saw posted in the thread looking for some love. It ends in 4 days as well, but I plan to put Fall of the Western Kings on after Toklat's Daughter ends today/tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's hot out there. You'd think with all of this sauna heat that Halifax is getting today that I would sweat a few pounds off. Must have something to do with the chocolate-covered soft ice cream cone I just ate.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! One by One by Bekk Robertsson
2 days left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
2 days left Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey
5 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
6 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
6 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
12 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
12 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
12 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
13 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
14 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
15 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
16 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
16 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
19 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
19 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
21 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
26 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
27 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> This all made great sense, Katherine, thanks. But I wonder about the efficacy of these two promo campaigns if 500 views went through on one but you fell off H&T. Doesn't that mean those 500 didn't convert to nominations?
> 
> Feeling rusty . . . and glad to see you here! I shared your ALLi interview here the other day.


Yes, I thought it showed it was completely ineffective. I've not bothered with it again for campaigning or as a sales tactic. It was also bad timing: one of the days where half the H&T is on its last day and a whole lot of good-looking newbies had shown up the night before. I think asking people with a prior connection to you or targeting readers who actually want a free book is still the way to go!

Thanks for sharing the ALLi link, it's been far more popular than my previous blog for them. Of course, I wrote it over a month ago and since then my sales have tanked, so I've probably got people all over wondering how I'd earned back an advance when my book is selling one a day...


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Katherine Hayton said:


> Yes, I thought it showed it was completely ineffective. I've not bothered with it again for campaigning or as a sales tactic. It was also bad timing: one of the days where half the H&T is on its last day and a whole lot of good-looking newbies had shown up the night before. I think asking people with a prior connection to you or targeting readers who actually want a free book is still the way to go!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the ALLi link, it's been far more popular than my previous blog for them. Of course, I wrote it over a month ago and since then my sales have tanked, so I've probably got people all over wondering how I'd earned back an advance when my book is selling one a day...


I think it's a popular post because it provides new information and solid data to follow, for which I am grateful, anyway!  And as for "tanking," they just need to promote it and you'll be back up there!


----------



## LizScott

Hi all!
My name is Liz Scott and I hope I'm doing this right!
I have a new Scout campaign going at:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BSZV412L6849
Thank you for any support or tips you could throw my way!
Liz

Thanks, you guys! My numbers were dropping but now I'm in the upward trend again because of you! Or so my stats say.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a LONG shift coming up at work tonight.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
1 day left Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey
4 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
5 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
5 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
11 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
11 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
11 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
12 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
13 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
14 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
15 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
15 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
18 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
18 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
20 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
25 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
26 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Melita Joy

I hope a few books get chosen soon. It's cold and wintery here in Sydney and I could do with a few good reads. 

Just added Death's Dancer. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Clayton

think I've nominated Fall of The Western Kings but haven't done this before so need to double-check!!!


----------



## PattiLarsen

Noticing a nice trend with Eve for those who want info on books that have received contracts--the ranking is pretty much staying in a predictable place (within a 5k range, but a far cry from what I usually see). Even in my Author Central back office, when I compare the rank of Eve to other first in series I've launched, the consistency of sales doesn't compare. I know KP is working behind the scenes on small promotions, but whatever they are doing is creating a steady rank instead of the up and down I'm used to. Very nice to see and makes me even more happy I chose to give this a go. Hope it helps!


----------



## Jas Silvera

Melita Joy said:


> I hope a few books get chosen soon. It's cold and wintery here in Sydney and I could do with a few good reads.
> 
> Just added Death's Dancer. Good luck!


Thanks, Melita!

Thank goodness I've only got 3 days left...starting to get a bit of KS fatigue! I'm so grateful for every vote - I almost burst into tears when my neighbor stopped on her way out today to tell me she had voted and to wish me luck. Of course, I cry at Hallmark card commercials, so that's probably not so remarkable.

Trying to remember my old HS running coach's advice to "run through" the finish line. I'll admit, the time and energy demand of promotions has been pretty eye opening. I've done so much less writing this month than usual.

It's really interesting to read all the issues folks are having with page views though - I also had a day or two that showed zero page views, then a day (or more) later the previous page view numbers went up.

And in my experience, there have been several days where the campaign is hot and trending but page views are way lower than other days when it wasn't (but the page views were higher) it's all pretty boggling!

Hmm...I suppose without knowing the exact algorithms its a bit like reading tea leaves to see what works (my husband's pet theory is that are able to track how much of the excerpt is read, or at least paged through, and/or that they're factoring in page view time in determing the H&T list)

Kinda like understanding how the final decision is made by the Kindle Press team, I guess.

Good luck to everyone, no matter where you are on your KS journey! I'm looking forward to reading so many of these books.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a night shift at work tonight. Means I get the morning to myself. I love the mornings for writing. I'm going to go and put breakfast on and have a chat with my wife before she heads off to work. Then it's time to rattle the keyboard a little.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Fall of the Western Kings by J. Drew Brumbaugh
LAST DAY LEFT! Dead Again: Dark Dreams by Linda Rey
3 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
4 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
4 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
10 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
10 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
10 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
11 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
12 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
13 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
14 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
14 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
17 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
17 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
19 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
24 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
25 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## benlovejoy

JEdwinMurray said:


> I'm totally baffled by my Kindle Scout stats.


I think most of us have seen some page-view glitches along the way - usually resolved a day or two later.



> Ever since then, 13 days have passed, and other writers are touting screenshots of their numbers, which pail to my own, and while I haven't seen the Hot&Trending list once, they've been living up on the H&T list.


While nobody knows, it's my guess that views don't count for anything/much when it comes to H&T. I suspect that is based on those who have (a) read the excerpt and (b) nominated the book. So if you're seeing lots of views but little H&T, that suggests few people are nominating the book. Certainly my own experience is it's worthless to drive unengaged people to the campaign.


----------



## samanthawarren

I've got Fall of the Western King and Dead Again nominated. 

As for my own book, there's still a long way to go and I've decided to not stress about it. During my crowdfunding campaigns, I was killing myself, posting everywhere, spending gads of money, etc. But based on all the info here, I'm not going to do that. It doesn't seem to make a huge difference one way or the other (aside from in my already dry bank account), so I'm not going to go nuts. If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't... well... so be it.


----------



## Redsapphire

Hello, Everyone,

I was checking on using shortened URLs when promoting Kindle Scout. I read that they don't show page views. Is that true?

Also, anyone with a free nomination spot, consider nominating Lizabeth Scott's You Promised Me Forever or just stop by and view the page.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BSZV412L6849

Thanks!

Kathy


----------



## cggaudet

After months of thinking about doing a Scout campaign, it's finally happening for me. My book The End of World's is going live on Wednesday. I'm trying something a little different by putting book five in a series up, so we'll see how that effects my chances. Thanks to Patti for encouraging me to try kindle scout and for pointing me in the direction of this board.


----------



## Paul Kohler

PattiLarsen said:


> Noticing a nice trend with Eve for those who want info on books that have received contracts--the ranking is pretty much staying in a predictable place (within a 5k range, but a far cry from what I usually see). Even in my Author Central back office, when I compare the rank of Eve to other first in series I've launched, the consistency of sales doesn't compare. I know KP is working behind the scenes on small promotions, but whatever they are doing is creating a steady rank instead of the up and down I'm used to. Very nice to see and makes me even more happy I chose to give this a go. Hope it helps!


That's interesting. Do they let you know what kinds of ads or promo's Eve will be part of? It would be nice to know a little ahead of things so that you could also get behind the push.

Your 5k ranking is good, no? I'd love to be up around there consistently. Since The Haunted Assassin went live, it started out up around 11k when I put it up for preorder and was around 17k when it went live. Since then, it's bobbed and weaved between the 17k and 30k. Then today ... it dropped down to 54k ... like a cliff. Weird.


----------



## MGD

Thanks for the nominations on my KS campaign and also for keeping this board up. It was nice to meet people in the same boat. My book The Death Of The Miller's Son is up on Kindle and will be free July 25th for 24 hours only! So get your free copy. https://www.amazon.com/Death-Millers-Son-Marcus-one-ebook/dp/B01IB3OEGI?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc#nav-subnav


----------



## LizScott

Hi all!
In checking my stats what does: Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.) mean?
Where do these views come from?

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## benlovejoy

Redsapphire said:


> I was checking on using shortened URLs when promoting Kindle Scout. I read that they don't show page views. Is that true?


No, they show up fine.


----------



## Sebourn

Alas, Toklat's Daughter was not selected. Can't say I didn't see it coming-- it doesn't fall into any particular genre very well and my traffic went deader than the proverbial doornail right in the middle of the campaign. And heck, maybe they didn't like the book (nah, it's pretty good!)

Regardless, I'm gonna stick around this board. I appreciate all who helped out in any way, and I look forward to releasing my book and submitting again.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Sebourn said:


> Alas, Toklat's Daughter was not selected. Can't say I didn't see it coming-- it doesn't fall into any particular genre very well and my traffic went deader than the proverbial doornail right in the middle of the campaign. And heck, maybe they didn't like the book (nah, it's pretty good!)
> 
> Regardless, I'm gonna stick around this board. I appreciate all who helped out in any way, and I look forward to releasing my book and submitting again.


Condolences from one who knows the feeling, Sebourn. But you've got the right attitude - forge ahead!


----------



## Steve Vernon

We had ourselves a frog-drowning roof-shaking thunderstorm last night that woke up from a dead-as-a-dead-dog sleep last night. Every thing feels so fresh and clean and clear this morning. I wish I could ship you our maritime air this morning - maybe post a little scratch-and-sniff smiley on here to give you an idea of just how good I feel this morning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
3 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
3 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
9 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
9 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
9 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
10 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
11 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
12 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
13 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
13 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
16 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
16 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
18 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
23 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
24 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## PattiLarsen

cggaudet said:


> After months of thinking about doing a Scout campaign, it's finally happening for me. My book The End of World's is going live on Wednesday. I'm trying something a little different by putting book five in a series up, so we'll see how that effects my chances. Thanks to Patti for encouraging me to try kindle scout and for pointing me in the direction of this board.


Congrats on the dive into Scout, Christina! Can't wait to see how the book does


----------



## PattiLarsen

Paul Kohler said:


> That's interesting. Do they let you know what kinds of ads or promo's Eve will be part of? It would be nice to know a little ahead of things so that you could also get behind the push.
> 
> Your 5k ranking is good, no? I'd love to be up around there consistently. Since The Haunted Assassin went live, it started out up around 11k when I put it up for preorder and was around 17k when it went live. Since then, it's bobbed and weaved between the 17k and 30k. Then today ... it dropped down to 54k ... like a cliff. Weird.


Yes, the ranking makes me happy, especially for a new book with no real promotion on my end. After emailing KP on the weekend to thank them for whatever they were up to, Eve shot up in ranking to 3k yesterday morning and made #1 in two of its categories for the bulk of the day. My contact at KP told me they continue to roll out emails and promos, though without specific details on those. I'm content to see how this unfolds without prodding for further info, because I'm curious to see what this looks like as it goes. I'll be more detail specific when the time for the first price promotion rolls around (mid September), but for now I'm focusing on the positive influence their efforts are having overall without stressing over promo of my own. I still have three more books to publish by that time, so that's my attention taker right now 

I also decided to go ahead and enroll both pubbed sequels in Unlimited, something I've tried in the past on a test basis. While my previous experience was lackluster and sent me wide again, Eve's sequels are doing very well in page reads, so I'm happy on that front, too. And since it makes no sense to release them wide when Eve is exclusive, I'm fine seeing where this goes. So far, so fun! Happy scouting, gang.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Kimberleycooper said:


> Hi Andrew, nope, I'm going for the record for the delay in getting Hot and Trending - I didn't make it until the last but one day. But when Angels Above and Below hit H&T, it didn't drop out, which was nice to see. Good luck with yours.


Hi all, just received a 'Not selected' email, which is disappointing, but not overly so. It was a great experience and I learned loads and made some great contacts. And with the benefit of having to sit on the book for 30 more days and the limbo waiting time, I've got some ideas on improving it before I self publish. So thank you to everyone who supported me, and when I do publish I'll run a free day soon after I put it up, and let you know, in case anyone wants a free copy. All the very best to those still in the running.


----------



## benlovejoy

Another one to get the bad news today, and we can definitely eliminate H&T hours as being a decisive factor as the final score was 698/720 hours, ie. 24 hours a day bar three days when it was a lower number but still in there.

Was disappointing as Dated is rather an orphan - a single book in a genre that doesn't have any overlap with my main genres - so my fledgling mailing-list won't be helpful in marketing it. Ho hum. Will put together a marketing plan for it, which will include a free day, so will post here when it's available.


----------



## adamcesare

Hi all, I've been lurking on this board for a little while, but this is my first comment (I like people, really).

Quick question: does anyone have any specific tips for being in the middle of your campaign? I've got 17 days left and have already done all the Facebook posting I'm comfortable with (for a few days at least), did an interview with Cemetery Dance Online, am guesting on a podcast tonight, have set up a Thunderclap to end the day before my campaign does, and have DM'd everyone I feel comfortable groveling for shares with.

It's been going pretty well so far, H&T for a bunch of days, but I'm starting to flag. Any tips to get my groove back?

Here's my campaign, any advice or words of encouragement would be much appreciated: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2VAE7PR3TO9L


----------



## lincolnjcole

MN_Arzu said:


> Hey Lincoln, I finally made it to kboards! Love seeing the covers here
> 
> Hi all! I'm about to submit my book sometime next week, Underneath - A Merfolk Tale, and I'm equal parts a nervous wreck and excited! Lincoln had nothing but positive things to say about you guys, and he's pretty much held my hand/dragged me into the campaign, for which I will be eternally grateful
> 
> Looking forward to reading you all, and nominating your books. You're such an organized community, I love that!


Haha! I finally managed to drag you into the forum!

Underneath starts tomorrow! Make sure to get your link onto the list so people can support it when it gets close to over with!

Woot woot!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I was sorry to see _Dated _wasn't selected, Ben. It looked a fun read. I hope you do well with it.


----------



## lossincasa

Had a couple of openings  and nominated 
Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey 

My campaign is going moderately well but I haven't cracked the H & T but for an hour  I'll admit that the latest 'Not selected' emails have me a little confused as to what's the deciding factor for selection but I'll give them that, they keep it very entertaining. 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Caila Jaynes said:


> I've been doing my best to keep my nomination slots full, but it's so frustrating. Those emails I keep receiving saying that my pick wasn't chosen absolutely gut me because I know another of my Kindle Scout brothers or sisters are hurting right now. Wish I could give them all big hugs.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, Steve. I just bought my copy.
> 
> Jada, you crack me up! Have a great trip; it sounds like fun.


I feel the same way. I'm always baffled by the rejections. Oh well.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

I have a question for my fellow rejected...  So I have book one of my series done and ready, but I'm working on book two and plan to have that one done and ready when I release, but book three is my sticking point. I want to put the first several chapters at the back of each book and a link to order or pre-order, but timing is my issue. I want to capitalize on what I have for nominations. What makes more sense to you guys A-put book one out with a pre-order link for two. Do this in enough time to get enough reviews to do a big Book Bub type marketing campaign for book three right after Christmas. B-Put book one and two out on the same day with a pre-order link for book three. This choice means I can't release until October and wouldn't get enough reviews for a big after Christmas promotion. Also, price is a question. I was thinking of releasing book one at a sale price like 99 cents and book two and three could be 2.99 or 3.49. KP charges a lot of 3.49, but I don't have the Amazon machine pushing my book. What price point seems to work well for you all? Do you think I should release one on sale or full price? The book is solid. It's seriously something I'm proud of.


----------



## MN_Arzu

My Kindle Scout journey begins!

Here's the link for _Underneath - a Merfolk Tale_: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28TH7XDTSUBL4

In case you're interested, here's the short blurb: 
When a merman is found on the beach, the military, media, and merfolk confront each other to either save him, or tear him apart.


----------



## authorkcfinn

Well, I've made a right hash of it this time on KS. With illness, work and the advent of summer, my first 18 days of the campaign have been a total disaster. I've tried to campaign, but nowhere near the scale of the last one in January which I was devoting several hours a day to. If I do that this time, I won't make rent. I've only spent 23% of the hours on H&T and had a quarter of the page views of my last campaign. I'm gonna try my best to get more going for the last 12 days, but at this point I think I can only hope that the strength of it being a sequel to book one will get me a deal.

If anyone would like to visit the page to increase my page views (and nominate if you have a spare slot) please do. I need all the help I can get at this point:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MQT84QLEYDZJ

Any advice guys?


----------



## Steve Vernon

adamcesare said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking on this board for a little while, but this is my first comment (I like people, really).
> 
> Quick question: does anyone have any specific tips for being in the middle of your campaign? I've got 17 days left and have already done all the Facebook posting I'm comfortable with (for a few days at least), did an interview with Cemetery Dance Online, am guesting on a podcast tonight, have set up a Thunderclap to end the day before my campaign does, and have DM'd everyone I feel comfortable groveling for shares with.
> 
> It's been going pretty well so far, H&T for a bunch of days, but I'm starting to flag. Any tips to get my groove back?
> 
> Here's my campaign, any advice or words of encouragement would be much appreciated: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2VAE7PR3TO9L


Hey, Cemetery Dance! Very cool indeed. I don't have any advice for you Adam, although I will make sure that THE CON SEASON is on the kboards list here. You seem to be doing everything you can. In the end, Hot & Trending is only a part of the package. Kindle Scout also looks at the writer's past performance, and you have a heck of a writing past. Kindle Press is trying to build a solid stable of writers - both new and experienced and I believe your campaign has a good chance of breaking through. Nudge it where you can but don't worry too much at this point about your Hot & Trending.

************



Ashlynn_Monroe said:


> I have a question for my fellow rejected... So I have book one of my series done and ready, but I'm working on book two and plan to have that one done and ready when I release, but book three is my sticking point. I want to put the first several chapters at the back of each book and a link to order or pre-order, but timing is my issue. I want to capitalize on what I have for nominations. What makes more sense to you guys A-put book one out with a pre-order link for two. Do this in enough time to get enough reviews to do a big Book Bub type marketing campaign for book three right after Christmas. B-Put book one and two out on the same day with a pre-order link for book three. This choice means I can't release until October and wouldn't get enough reviews for a big after Christmas promotion. Also, price is a question. I was thinking of releasing book one at a sale price like 99 cents and book two and three could be 2.99 or 3.49. KP charges a lot of 3.49, but I don't have the Amazon machine pushing my book. What price point seems to work well for you all? Do you think I should release one on sale or full price? The book is solid. It's seriously something I'm proud of.


Hey, Ashlynn. My vote would be for your first option - that is, release Book 1 as a pre-order, with a pre-order for Book 2 link ON THE FIRST PAGE OF BOOK 1, AS WELL AS THE LAST PAGE!

Why?

Well, when you put Book 1 on the pre-order, that gives your book a few more days on the NEW & HOT radar, before it eventually hits the 30 day cliff. Having a link to a Book 2 preorder further extends that long tail of your initial launch and keeps your sales increasing exponentially. It wouldn't hurt to line up a few promo-sites along the way, but start with the smaller sites like The Fussy Librarian or BookScream and build up to Robin Reads and ENT and maybe even BookBub.

You see, the secret to hitting those wonderful solid Amazon rankings is a slow and steady increase. You don't want a big spike, so it is in your best interest to give your two books the time they need to slowly grow their ranking. The first one will push the second book's sales, which will in turn pull up the first book's rankings. Meanwhile, get busy on writing that third so that you can hopefully get it out there before Book 2 hits the 30 day cliff.

As for price point I'd stick with .99 cents for Book 1 and either $2.99 or $3.99 for Book 2. I'd go with $2.99 if you don't already have a strong fan base and mailing list. If you do have a lot of wonderful readers, then go for $3.99. I wouldn't pick $3.49. I realize that Kindle Press uses that a fair bit and it must work for them, but when it comes to an indie release I still believe in the power of 99. Hey, it worked for Barbara Feldon.



MN_Arzu said:


> My Kindle Scout journey begins!
> 
> Here's the link for _Underneath - a Merfolk Tale_: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28TH7XDTSUBL4
> 
> In case you're interested, here's the short blurb:
> When a merman is found on the beach, the military, media, and merfolk confront each other to either save him, or tear him apart.


Hey, M.N. Arzu. Welcome to kboards. It sounds like a great book. I'll make sure you're on the kboard list. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Had a good sleep last night. Yesterday was a really good day. I've lined up FIVE big public appearances over the next few months. I'll be appearing at a provincial paranormal convention and selling my books, as well as three different big winter fairs where I will appear with an entire table full of my back catalogue and I expect to sell and sign books like a souped-up whiskey drummer. Finally, next month I'll be signing at a local book fair and then appearing at a larger city-wide book fair. I hope to sell a lot of books.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 days left Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
2 days left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
2 days left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
8 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
8 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
8 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
9 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
10 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
11 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
12 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
12 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
12 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
15 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
15 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
16 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
17 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
22 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
23 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
29 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
29 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Steve Vernon

authorkcfinn said:


> Well, I've made a right hash of it this time on KS. With illness, work and the advent of summer, my first 18 days of the campaign have been a total disaster. I've tried to campaign, but nowhere near the scale of the last one in January which I was devoting several hours a day to. If I do that this time, I won't make rent. I've only spent 23% of the hours on H&T and had a quarter of the page views of my last campaign. I'm gonna try my best to get more going for the last 12 days, but at this point I think I can only hope that the strength of it being a sequel to book one will get me a deal.
> 
> If anyone would like to visit the page to increase my page views (and nominate if you have a spare slot) please do. I need all the help I can get at this point:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MQT84QLEYDZJ
> 
> Any advice guys?


Hey, K.C.

Frankly, at this point it's all damage control - and, being on a budget as you are, you'll want to keep things cheap.

Hey, I am ALL for keeping campaigning cheap.

Personally, I'd recommend lining up a few guest-blogs and maybe shouting out your campaign a bit, but really, what is going to make the final decision is how well that first book is selling, so this might be a great time to put your shoulder towards nudging the sales on that book.

I am, quite frankly, at a loss for advice on how to make that last bit happen. I am still trying to figure out how to sell more copies of my own book, and I haven't stumbled across any grand master schemes just yet. Maybe my cat has buried my Plan B blueprints in her litter box.

I'll go have a look-see.


----------



## adamcesare

Thanks so much, Steve!!


----------



## cggaudet

MN_Arzu said:


> My Kindle Scout journey begins!
> 
> Here's the link for _Underneath - a Merfolk Tale_: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28TH7XDTSUBL4


Looks like we're scout buddies!
My book, The End of Worlds, just launched today too. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36BYKCOUH23I5
Best of luck MN and everyone else who has books out right now. So excited and nervous and impatient. Is the 45 days over yet so I can just know one way or another? haha.
I'm going to attempt to have fun and distract myself by writing something different.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Thanks for all the help with _Wild Mage_!

I will need a bit of magic to get nominated but have certainly enjoyed the ride.


----------



## jdrew

Hi all,
It's been fun, mostly watching what others are doing.  My Scout ride ended 2 days ago with a very kind tweet from someone I've never met who actually had some good things to say about my book.  That alone made the time spent (which actually wasn't much for me due to serious family issues) worth it.  And, while the Scout thing was happening, I spent what time I could fixing the "for print" manuscript so that it will be ready.  In so doing I also corrected a few more typos that will end up in the ebook whether it is taken by Scout or not.
Good luck to everyone still working through this process.


----------



## chloegarner

Added Death's Dancer to my nominations list.  Great cover!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

authorkcfinn said:


> Well, I've made a right hash of it this time on KS. With illness, work and the advent of summer, my first 18 days of the campaign have been a total disaster. I've tried to campaign, but nowhere near the scale of the last one in January which I was devoting several hours a day to. If I do that this time, I won't make rent. I've only spent 23% of the hours on H&T and had a quarter of the page views of my last campaign. I'm gonna try my best to get more going for the last 12 days, but at this point I think I can only hope that the strength of it being a sequel to book one will get me a deal.
> 
> If anyone would like to visit the page to increase my page views (and nominate if you have a spare slot) please do. I need all the help I can get at this point:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MQT84QLEYDZJ
> 
> Any advice guys?


Kim, I'm sorry you've been ill and busy, and I don't have any particular counsel. But I do have a question for you and/or others who have won a Kindle Press contract and then come up with a new book. What makes the choice to run another campaign rather than just submit directly to KPress, as you are allowed to do? What are your thoughts about the relative advantages of each approach?


----------



## C.M.Estopare

Good evening all! I've nominated "Underneath - A Merfolk Tale" and "Legion Found", awesome covers by the way! I've been lurking on this thread for quite a while now, and I've been wondering...how do you market a kindle scout campaign? I've seen that most sites that work very well to generate visibility don't offer slots to kindle scout campaigns (off the top of my head, ENT...Digital Books Today...). How does one market a kindle scout campaign?

Good luck to you all on your kindle scout journies!
-C.M. Estopare


----------



## benlovejoy

Lexi Revellian said:


> I was sorry to see _Dated _wasn't selected, Ben. It looked a fun read. I hope you do well with it.


Thanks, Lexi, I appreciate it.


----------



## MN_Arzu

C.M.Estopare said:


> Good evening all! I've nominated "Underneath - A Merfolk Tale" and "Legion Found", awesome covers by the way! I've been lurking on this thread for quite a while now, and I've been wondering...how do you market a kindle scout campaign? I've seen that most sites that work very well to generate visibility don't offer slots to kindle scout campaigns (off the top of my head, ENT...Digital Books Today...). How does one market a kindle scout campaign?
> 
> Good luck to you all on your kindle scout journies!
> -C.M. Estopare


Aawwwnnn thank you!


----------



## MN_Arzu

cggaudet said:


> Looks like we're scout buddies!
> My book, The End of Worlds, just launched today too. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36BYKCOUH23I5
> Best of luck MN and everyone else who has books out right now. So excited and nervous and impatient. Is the 45 days over yet so I can just know one way or another? haha.
> I'm going to attempt to have fun and distract myself by writing something different.


HIGH FIVE!! I'm brainwashing myself into the "this is fun! no pressure at all!" mantra  If it gets pick, great, if not, well, the book is almost ready anyway, and this deadline is working wonderfully on my editing time 

See ya' every day!

Thank you Steve!! It's so awesome to read about your writer's life


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Kim, I'm sorry you've been ill and busy, and I don't have any particular counsel. But I do have a question for you and/or others who have won a Kindle Press contract and then come up with a new book. What makes the choice to run another campaign rather than just submit directly to KPress, as you are allowed to do? What are your thoughts about the relative advantages of each approach?


This is something I've been wondering as I near the end of Time Rats 2. The thinking in our Kindle Scout Winners group is that the KS team is so busy now that you actually get a quicker answer if you do a campaign than if you submit directly. Also you have the benefit of free books going out to those who nominate your book when it's published.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Kim, I'm sorry you've been ill and busy, and I don't have any particular counsel. But I do have a question for you and/or others who have won a Kindle Press contract and then come up with a new book. What makes the choice to run another campaign rather than just submit directly to KPress, as you are allowed to do? What are your thoughts about the relative advantages of each approach?





Lexi Revellian said:


> This is something I've been wondering as I near the end of Time Rats 2. The thinking in our Kindle Scout Winners group is that the KS team is so busy now that you actually get a quicker answer if you do a campaign than if you submit directly. Also you have the benefit of free books going out to those who nominate your book when it's published.


I've been wondering that myself. I've got a second Kelpie novel slowly brewing - and I have been flip-flopping between just asking them or running through another campaign.

I think, end of story, it is going to come down to how successfully Kelpie Dreams has sold for them. In my first month I know that I took care about a third of the advance, which isn't bad. I'll know by the end of July how I did in my second month, but I am pretty sure that it wasn't as fruitful as the first month was.I still kind of feel that the time that I would spend running a second campaign might be better spent working on a third Kelpie novel - but I am still flip-flopping.

Too bad I look so nerdy in flip-flops. I am much more of a Birkenstock kind of dude.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yes - Thursday is my Friday - and after I get this last bit of obligation out of the way I am climbing into a full-tilt boogie marathon of good morning writing. I want to bang out a couple of thousand words on the Young Adult ghost novel I am writing for my local publisher. I've been spinning my wheels way too long. Time to rev the engine and flatten that pedal down into the floorboards.

I really hope that I sound like I know what I am doing.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
1 day left Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
1 day left Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
7 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
7 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
7 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
8 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
9 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
10 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
11 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
11 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
11 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
14 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
14 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
15 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
16 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
21 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
22 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
28 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
28 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> I've been wondering that myself. I've got a second Kelpie novel slowly brewing - and I have been flip-flopping between just asking them or running through another campaign.
> 
> I think, end of story, it is going to come down to how successfully Kelpie Dreams has sold for them. In my first month I know that I took care about a third of the advance, which isn't bad. I'll know by the end of July how I did in my second month, but I am pretty sure that it wasn't as fruitful as the first month was.I still kind of feel that the time that I would spend running a second campaign might be better spent working on a third Kelpie novel - but I am still flip-flopping.
> 
> Too bad I look so nerdy in flip-flops. I am much more of a Birkenstock kind of dude.


Steve, and others, please do keep us posted on the performance of your KP books. Data is precious!  (Unnecessary correction: Data are precious. ;-) )


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Steve, and others, please do keep us posted on the performance of your KP books. Data is precious!  (Unnecessary correction: Data are precious. ;-) )


Haha. Data is singular and plural 

My book has been out since July 5th, and it's been pretty cool. No clue whatsoever how many books have been sold, but it's been pretty consistently around or under 10k rating on amazon. We don't get real stats about sales until the end of the next month (and paid the month after) but novelrank is a good friend.

Twice I had novelrank pop up the message "We cannot give you actual data because your sales are too high. Real sales numbers will be much higher than reported" which was nice! No clue how long it's going to take to publish the next book in the series and not sure if I'll use KS for it. One of the other KP authors said he gave kindle press his second book, which was a mistake, and then self-published the third. I'm thinking about just doing both 2 and 3 on my own.

Anyway, it'll be hard to be more specific about it until the end of August when they give me real numbers (to see how many 'sales' were KP borrows, etc). I did work really hard on getting Reviews, and I'm shooting for 50 by the end of the month!

Thanks and let me know if you have any other more specific questions!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha. Data is singular and plural
> 
> My book has been out since July 5th, and it's been pretty cool. No clue whatsoever how many books have been sold, but it's been pretty consistently around or under 10k rating on amazon. We don't get real stats about sales until the end of the next month (and paid the month after) but novelrank is a good friend.
> 
> Twice I had novelrank pop up the message "We cannot give you actual data because your sales are too high. Real sales numbers will be much higher than reported" which was nice! No clue how long it's going to take to publish the next book in the series and not sure if I'll use KS for it. One of the other KP authors said he gave kindle press his second book, which was a mistake, and then self-published the third. I'm thinking about just doing both 2 and 3 on my own.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be hard to be more specific about it until the end of August when they give me real numbers (to see how many 'sales' were KP borrows, etc). I did work really hard on getting Reviews, and I'm shooting for 50 by the end of the month!
> 
> Thanks and let me know if you have any other more specific questions!


Congrats, Lincoln, on the "too high to record" sales!  Just to clarify, do you mean your friend just submitted the second book straight to KP without a campaign, and then it just got lost in the system? I'm wondering whether having ONE book in KP can help synergize with other promotions. Savvy marketing of independent things to make use of KP promos when they're running, and to stimulate KP sales when the KP promos aren't running. I've seen enough synergy with my June 23 short story and my January 23 novel that I can really see the possibilities, especially with KP making use of techniques we can't access ourselves. Now to get that next novel going beyond the first chapter . . .

Do keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Congrats, Lincoln, on the "too high to record" sales!  Just to clarify, do you mean your friend just submitted the second book straight to KP without a campaign, and then it just got lost in the system? I'm wondering whether having ONE book in KP can help synergize with other promotions. Savvy marketing of independent things to make use of KP promos when they're running, and to stimulate KP sales when the KP promos aren't running. I've seen enough synergy with my June 23 short story and my January 23 novel that I can really see the possibilities, especially with KP making use of techniques we can't access ourselves. Now to get that next novel going beyond the first chapter . . .
> 
> Do keep us posted on your progress.


If you get picked, you can submit more novels directly to KP (Same info as original campaign, but sent by email to them).

However, it's hit or miss. Most people who've done it regret publishing the second/third book through KP and feel the promotion efforts KP does are sort of limited. KP itself recommends authors just run another campaign usually instead of submitting directly, and many selected authors are getting picked for second or third books through public campaigns (way more are repeat authors than I ever guessed).

There were two big spike days for my book (one was on a Sunday) and then it's just been fairly steady with general amazon promotion and very minor efforts. I'm not expecting anything else until October sometime when it becomes eligible for another promotion (have to wait 90 days). They basically said the books will get promoted 1 time every 3 months for a year guaranteed, and past that it's at their discretion. Some promotions are more powerful than others.

That being said, Some of the books I've seen getting those (1 time every quarter) promotions range in the 100-150 copies a day sales, and some of them manage to just stick and sell hundreds a day on their own.

Other people, of course, get way less traction from the amazon promotions and their books don't really go anywhere. Mileage varies wildly, with some people who were picked months ago railing constantly against kindle Press and saying its the worst company and is ruining their book, and some people making 5-10k a month from their book and keeping their mouths shut.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> If you get picked, you can submit more novels directly to KP (Same info as original campaign, but sent by email to them).
> 
> However, it's hit or miss. Most people who've done it regret publishing the second/third book through KP and feel the promotion efforts KP does are sort of limited. KP itself recommends authors just run another campaign usually instead of submitting directly, and many selected authors are getting picked for second or third books through public campaigns (way more are repeat authors than I ever guessed).
> 
> There were two big spike days for my book (one was on a Sunday) and then it's just been fairly steady with general amazon promotion and very minor efforts. I'm not expecting anything else until October sometime when it becomes eligible for another promotion (have to wait 90 days). They basically said the books will get promoted 1 time every 3 months for a year guaranteed, and past that it's at their discretion. Some promotions are more powerful than others.
> 
> That being said, Some of the books I've seen getting those (1 time every quarter) promotions range in the 100-150 copies a day sales, and some of them manage to just stick and sell hundreds a day on their own.
> 
> Other people, of course, get way less traction from the amazon promotions and their books don't really go anywhere. Mileage varies wildly, with some people who were picked months ago railing constantly against kindle Press and saying its the worst company and is ruining their book, and some people making 5-10k a month from their book and keeping their mouths shut.


Thanks for all that, Lincoln. Yes, the fact is that some of the stuff they choose is just not very good, unfortunately. :-( I've seen a real mix. And they choose things they think will sell, and sometimes they guess wrong or promote wrong. The good news is that they expect they'll be able to sell $5k a year in royalties for you, and I think we'd all be happy with that base level.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Data is precious!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Kimberleycooper said:


> Hi all, just received a 'Not selected' email, which is disappointing, but not overly so. It was a great experience and I learned loads and made some great contacts. And with the benefit of having to sit on the book for 30 more days and the limbo waiting time, I've got some ideas on improving it before I self publish. So thank you to everyone who supported me, and when I do publish I'll run a free day soon after I put it up, and let you know, in case anyone wants a free copy. All the very best to those still in the running.


Ok, so Angels Above and Below is up on Amazon for download now viewBook.at/Amazon-KimberleyCooper-AngelsAboveAndBelow
I've scheduled the book as being available FREE on 23 and 24 July to thank everyone who nominated it, so they can get a free copy if they'd like to. If you can't wait that long (I wish), the full price is only 99c or local equivalent anyway, or if you're Kindle Unlimited subscriber, you can get it for free as it's in KU. If you read it and like it, please consider leaving me a review on Amazon. If you read it and think 'Meh', please let me know so I can improve. Many thanks all.


----------



## 91831

authorkcfinn said:


> Well, I've made a right hash of it this time on KS. With illness, work and the advent of summer, my first 18 days of the campaign have been a total disaster. I've tried to campaign, but nowhere near the scale of the last one in January which I was devoting several hours a day to. If I do that this time, I won't make rent. I've only spent 23% of the hours on H&T and had a quarter of the page views of my last campaign. I'm gonna try my best to get more going for the last 12 days, but at this point I think I can only hope that the strength of it being a sequel to book one will get me a deal.
> 
> If anyone would like to visit the page to increase my page views (and nominate if you have a spare slot) please do. I need all the help I can get at this point:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MQT84QLEYDZJ
> 
> Any advice guys?


Done! I had a slot spare. If you have one too, I'd love the repay in kind. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/200RN5XDTMDBX
It's my first book and my first campaign! I'm probably mad doing it this way!


----------



## Sebourn

Toklat's Daughter is coming soon...


----------



## RJD2

I've been curious about people who've gone through campaigns (both selected and not selected) and what their also-boughts look like. We all know how important also boughts are, and I wonder if doing a campaign like this (which casts such a wide net that includes people beyond our usual target audience of readers) ends up making those also-boughts a little screwy. I've been lurking around this thread for like a year for selfish reasons as a reader to find new books, and sometimes I end up picking up books that weren't selected, and see the also-boughts are other titles I recognize from here. 

In terms of titles that are selected, I'm curious whether the free books given out to your nominations count towards calculating your also-boughts too. In theory that could make the also-boughts even more screwy. For example, if my sister got everybody in her Contemporary book club to nominate my Apocalpyse book just because they know and like my sister,then if I win, they auto download my free apocalpyse book, then possibly that's taken into account when the also-boughts populate. This isn't as big a deal for established authors who already have a fan base that they're marketing to, but people who are campaigning mostly towards friends, family, other authors might have this problem. Obviously I'm not paying as much attention to this as the authors who've published, so I wanted to get your impressions.


----------



## BBGriffith

RJD2 said:


> I've been curious about people who've gone through campaigns (both selected and not selected) and what their also-boughts look like. We all know how important also boughts are, and I wonder if doing a campaign like this (which casts such a wide net that includes people beyond our usual target audience of readers) ends up making those also-boughts a little screwy. I've been lurking around this thread for like a year for selfish reasons as a reader to find new books, and sometimes I end up picking up books that weren't selected, and see the also-boughts are other titles I recognize from here.
> 
> In terms of titles that are selected, I'm curious whether the free books given out to your nominations count towards calculating your also-boughts too. In theory that could make the also-boughts even more screwy. For example, if my sister got everybody in her Contemporary book club to nominate my Apocalpyse book just because they know and like my sister,then if I win, they auto download my free apocalpyse book, then possibly that's taken into account when the also-boughts populate. This isn't as big a deal for established authors who already have a fan base that they're marketing to, but people who are campaigning mostly towards friends, family, other authors might have this problem. Obviously I'm not paying as much attention to this as the authors who've published, so I wanted to get your impressions.


My Alsobots on my scout book are outstanding. I was selected at the same time as a number of others that are absolutely crushing it. The Writer, by DW Ulsterman was a scout book published around my time that I think a lot of people cross nominated with the sleepwalkers, and The Writer hasn't gone below 3k in sales rank in three months. Rick Pullen's Naked Ambition has performed even better, with a sales rank in the hundreds for the same amount of time. I'm on his alsobot page too, albeit farther back. These guys are definitely getting me sales. One of the coolest things about Kindle Press is that even if you don't crush it right out of the gate, Kindle Scout gives you the opportunity, if you're lucky, to get published at the same time as people in your "class" who might get really hot right out of the gate. It helps.


----------



## Deborah Osment

I know I'm not doing this right but I have a question. Maybe you more experienced guys will help me out despite my obvious ineptitude. One of my books has just been accepted for a Kindle Scout campaign with starts July 23rd. Is it best to start promoing it once the campaign actually starts or should I start now? Thank you. Deborah


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

RJD2 said:


> I've been curious about people who've gone through campaigns (both selected and not selected) and what their also-boughts look like. We all know how important also boughts are, and I wonder if doing a campaign like this (which casts such a wide net that includes people beyond our usual target audience of readers) ends up making those also-boughts a little screwy. I've been lurking around this thread for like a year for selfish reasons as a reader to find new books, and sometimes I end up picking up books that weren't selected, and see the also-boughts are other titles I recognize from here.
> 
> In terms of titles that are selected, I'm curious whether the free books given out to your nominations count towards calculating your also-boughts too. In theory that could make the also-boughts even more screwy. For example, if my sister got everybody in her Contemporary book club to nominate my Apocalpyse book just because they know and like my sister,then if I win, they auto download my free apocalpyse book, then possibly that's taken into account when the also-boughts populate. This isn't as big a deal for established authors who already have a fan base that they're marketing to, but people who are campaigning mostly towards friends, family, other authors might have this problem. Obviously I'm not paying as much attention to this as the authors who've published, so I wanted to get your impressions.


I love Also-Boughts! Sometimes they're just entertaining, sometimes they're head-scratchers, and the best are the big sellers that make it into the list (and I to theirs) and my new friends from Scout and around the writerly world. I always feel a little joy when I see one of my new friends in that list. The very very best, though, is when I see my own book at the top of the "Also-Bought" list, advertising itself for folks to pick up. And they're doing it - I'm really enjoying the synergy between my related works.


----------



## WestofCassy

I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


Great news, Cassandra!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Deborah Osment said:


> I know I'm not doing this right but I have a question. Maybe you more experienced guys will help me out despite my obvious ineptitude. One of my books has just been accepted for a Kindle Scout campaign with starts July 23rd. Is it best to start promoting it once the campaign actually starts or should I start now? Thank you. Deborah


Others will disagree, but in my opinion it really doesn't matter, because selection is based on other factors. You might as well wander off for a month and get on with something useful.


----------



## lossincasa

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


Got the email  Very happy for you, congrats Cassandra! I will read it with pleasure 

Also got an opening, so I nominated Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson, Good luck! 

Myself have only two weeks left and its not looking very good :/ I'll appreciate all the help I can get at this point 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## 91831

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


No worries. I am a river to my people.



And congrats on your successful campaign.

*****************************



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Steve, and others, please do keep us posted on the performance of your KP books. Data is precious!  (Unnecessary correction: Data are precious. ;-) )


I'll keep you all posted on how sales are going for Kelpie Dreams. I'm waiting on pins and needles (dang it, I really ought to invest in a chair) to see how the book sold in June. I'll have some numbers for that shortly - but I have a hunch that by the end of June I'll have repaid half of my advance and I'm hoping for a little promotional push shortly. I have got a little boost from the folks at Comedy Book Week, but I also just was hit with my 23rd review from a reader who REALLY tore me a new one. Most of the reviews have been pretty good - but she hit on a few correct issues that I intend to remedy in my second book in the series. Never let it be said that Steve Vernon cannot learn from his mistakes. As a matter of fact, I have a PhD in goof-uppery.



***********************************


Deborah Osment said:


> I know I'm not doing this right but I have a question. Maybe you more experienced guys will help me out despite my obvious ineptitude. One of my books has just been accepted for a Kindle Scout campaign with starts July 23rd. Is it best to start promoting it once the campaign actually starts or should I start now? Thank you. Deborah


I'd recommend getting READY for the campaign. Get your promo material all lined up so that you can easily blast it out there. Line up a few blog appearances where you can talk about your campaign. Write your blogs right now and look around for a few friendly and flexible book bloggers. Rev up your Twitter and put your best face up on Facebook. Those thirty days are going to be long ones - better load your guns now, while you have the chance. If you can get me 250 words on WHY you are going into Kindle Scout, along with a link to your campaign and maybe an author's photo and I will be glad to post it on my blog, in the first few days or so of your campaign.

Drop me a PM here on the board and we can chat.

***********************


evdarcy said:


> Done! I had a slot spare. If you have one too, I'd love the repay in kind.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/200RN5XDTMDBX
> It's my first book and my first campaign! I'm probably mad doing it this way!


I'll get that up on the almighty kboards Kindle Scout list, of which I am the keeper thereof.

Good luck with your campaign. Hope you have some fun with it.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JEdwinMurray said:


> Lexi, I remember running against The Trouble with Time one of my campaigns. You came outta nowhere for the nomination. It's ppl like you that give me hope that it's not all tied to this H&T stuff. WAY TO GO on being such a positive person and a delightful success story for KS and newbies alike.


Thank you, Joel! There is a lot of luck involved in Kindle Scout, among other considerations, and Time Rats 1 has been very lucky.

Having read your KS bio, I think maybe you should be working on a new version of _Dark Cat_. Sounds a powerful story


----------



## 91831

Steve Vernon said:


> I'll get that up on the almighty kboards Kindle Scout list, of which I am the keeper thereof.
> 
> Good luck with your campaign. Hope you have some fun with it.


Awww, Thank you! Appreciate it


----------



## Steve Vernon

I wrote 3000 words on the new novel yesterday.

I am eager to get started at the new Kelpie novel, but I am busy right now working on a new Nova Scotia based young adult novel for my traditional publisher. The kind of promotion they bring me, and the advance that they offer, would sure come in handy right about now. So I'm focusing on it first, but the book is coming along nicely.



Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
LAST DAY LEFT! Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
6 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
6 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
6 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
7 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
8 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
9 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
10 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
10 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
10 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
13 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
13 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
14 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
15 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
20 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
21 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
24 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
27 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
27 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Lisa Marie Keck

Hi there! New these boards (and Kindle Scout). Currently loving reading through all the posts with similar and different experiences. I have a book whose campaign ends today (The Falconer) and was wondering what the average turn around time was for hearing back? I'm sure it varies but thought since I hadn't seen a definitive answer yet I'd throw it out there to you all!

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


Congrats, Cassy!

And Steve, I appreciate your attitude about the dinging review and your resolve to take its message to heart. You're a great example.


----------



## Sebourn

Nominated Wild Mage and Brazen Violations-- best of luck to both!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
Brazen Violations by Jonathan Macpherson
The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove

Good luck and to all those waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## Linda Cousine

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


I voted for you, so it was fun to see the email in my inbox today. Congratulations! My book, Dead Again: Dark Dreams, ended a few days after yours, so I received the email I'm still "in Review." Ugh! The waiting is the worst!


----------



## 91831

Okay does it really matter how much you get into the hot and trending?  I ask as the first three days I managed to hit it, but nothing for the last two days. And my page views have tailed right off too.  

As it's my first book, I don't have any followers and I'm trying to build up followers and good relationships with other authors. I'm promoting fellow scout authors on Twitter and Facebook and creating Twitter lists of authors, Scout authors, and people I believe would enjoy my book. I've even contacted a website to see if it would review my book... Can people on Goodreads review it if it isn't published but on Scout?  

I'm sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying my hardest. I feel it's harder when you have no writing history... although it probably doesn't get any easier at all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

evdarcy said:


> Okay does it really matter how much you get into the hot and trending? I ask as the first three days I managed to hit it, but nothing for the last two days. And my page views have tailed right off too.
> 
> As it's my first book, I don't have any followers and I'm trying to build up followers and good relationships with other authors. I'm promoting fellow scout authors on Twitter and Facebook and creating Twitter lists of authors, Scout authors, and people I believe would enjoy my book. I've even contacted a website to see if it would review my book... Can people on Goodreads review it if it isn't published but on Scout?
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying my hardest. I feel it's harder when you have no writing history... although it probably doesn't get any easier at all!


Hot and Trending is nice, but it isn't everything.

Goodreads reviews usually require a hard copy, like a paperback - and you ought not to have it in available in paperback format until AFTER your Kindle Scout campaign has been successful and your book has been launched through Kindle Press.

I suppose that you COULD get around that if you put it out through Createspace without allowing it to be distributed and then had a few copies shipped to where ever you needed to ship them to - but I feel like you might be jeopardizing any chance of success by making your book available BEFORE your thirty campaign was completed.

If you talk to the right reviewer you might convince them to read a pdf -but there is no telling WHEN that reviewer would get around to actually reading and reviewing it. And there isn't any guarantee that their review would be favorable.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## 91831

Steve Vernon said:


> Hot and Trending is nice, but it isn't everything.
> 
> Goodreads reviews usually require a hard copy, like a paperback - and you ought not to have it in available in paperback format until AFTER your Kindle Scout campaign has been successful and your book has been launched through Kindle Press.
> 
> I suppose that you COULD get around that if you put it out through Createspace without allowing it to be distributed and then had a few copies shipped to where ever you needed to ship them to - but I feel like you might be jeopardizing any chance of success by making your book available BEFORE your thirty campaign was completed.
> 
> If you talk to the right reviewer you might convince them to read a pdf -but there is no telling WHEN that reviewer would get around to actually reading and reviewing it. And there isn't any guarantee that their review would be favorable.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


Ooh no, I don't want to do ANYTHING to jeopardise my Scouting! I'd rather languish off the H&T list than ruin any chances I might have!


----------



## Ellie Robbins

I've nominated Brazen, Wild Mage & Fallen today - all 3 on their last day. I keep trying to log in every day and nominate 3 books ending the same day or the next, but be sure to at least open a tab a view each book on Steve's list every day to help people with page counts too. 

That being said, I'm still incredibly intimidated by the KS process. I have my MS done, my 500 character blurb and everything else ready to go except the cover and 50 character or less tag line. The cover is still with the designer, but the silly tagline is giving me fits. So far all I've got is: "When the shadows on your walls come to life."  It's a YA urban fantasy. 

How on earth do you promote your KS campaign for nominations, aside from spamming it on your blog, etc?


----------



## Redsapphire

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


Congratulations. That's great!


----------



## Jas Silvera

lossincasa said:


> Had a couple of openings  and nominated
> Death's Dancer by Jasmine Silvera
> Wild Mage by Joseph J. Bailey
> 
> My campaign is going moderately well but I haven't cracked the H & T but for an hour  I'll admit that the latest 'Not selected' emails have me a little confused as to what's the deciding factor for selection but I'll give them that, they keep it very entertaining.
> 
> Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


Thanks! 
Campaign ended today, and I'm so grateful for all the votes, but a little relieved it's all done and I can get back to writing! Now the waiting begins. Staying busy helps me from thinking about it too much, I guess. Best of luck to everyone still campaigning - or in limbo.

Cheers.


----------



## Jas Silvera

chloegarner said:


> Added Death's Dancer to my nominations list. Great cover!


Thank you, twice over


----------



## Jas Silvera

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


Woo hoo! Congratulations!!


----------



## JMac

Thanks to everyone who nominated my novel Brazen Violations, I really appreciate it!
The campaign has just finished and though there were a few quiet days, it was "hot" more often than not - not that that is anything to go by.
Anyway, thank you all again, your support was fantastic and I will be  doing the same for my fellow writers too.


----------



## Guest

WestofCassy said:


> I was selected today! I got the email at 4:58 pm local. I'm thrilled. Thanks Steve for keeping this thread alive and thank you, everyone, for your encouragement and advice.


Congratulations! I received my email bright and early this morning saying you've been selected.


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Kimberleycooper said:


> Hi all, just received a 'Not selected' email, which is disappointing, but not overly so. It was a great experience and I learned loads and made some great contacts. And with the benefit of having to sit on the book for 30 more days and the limbo waiting time, I've got some ideas on improving it before I self publish. So thank you to everyone who supported me, and when I do publish I'll run a free day soon after I put it up, and let you know, in case anyone wants a free copy. All the very best to those still in the running.


Angels Above and Below is free today and tomorrow on Amazon http://viewbook.at/Amazon-KimberleyCooper-AngelsAboveAndBelow


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I got 2000 words more written yesterday.

Today the weather is kind and cool. I need to buy groceries this morning and then in the afternoon I'll be taking part in a Facebook event for COMEDY BOOK WEEK. I'll talk and answer questions and give away a book or two and mostly hang around my computer until my wife begins to worry that I am actually having an online affair with Jamie Lee Curtis.



Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
5 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
5 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
6 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
7 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
8 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
9 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
9 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
9 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
12 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
12 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
13 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
14 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
19 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
20 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
23 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
26 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
26 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## LizScott

adamcesare said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking on this board for a little while, but this is my first comment (I like people, really).
> 
> Quick question: does anyone have any specific tips for being in the middle of your campaign? I've got 17 days left and have already done all the Facebook posting I'm comfortable with (for a few days at least), did an interview with Cemetery Dance Online, am guesting on a podcast tonight, have set up a Thunderclap to end the day before my campaign does, and have DM'd everyone I feel comfortable groveling for shares with.
> 
> It's been going pretty well so far, H&T for a bunch of days, but I'm starting to flag. Any tips to get my groove back?
> 
> Here's my campaign, any advice or words of encouragement would be much appreciated: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2VAE7PR3TO9L


Hi!
I myself am on 19 days left. Have you tried any Fiverr.com ads? I used Book Kitty and Marvelous Maven. I think they were both marvelous.


----------



## RMGauthier

Kimberleycooper said:


> Angels Above and Below is free today and tomorrow on Amazon http://viewbook.at/Amazon-KimberleyCooper-AngelsAboveAndBelow


Got my copy. Thanks for the freebie. I have two others to finish then I'll read yours and leave a review when done. Good luck with the launch!


----------



## Linda Cousine

evdarcy said:


> Okay does it really matter how much you get into the hot and trending? I ask as the first three days I managed to hit it, but nothing for the last two days. And my page views have tailed right off too.
> 
> As it's my first book, I don't have any followers and I'm trying to build up followers and good relationships with other authors. I'm promoting fellow scout authors on Twitter and Facebook and creating Twitter lists of authors, Scout authors, and people I believe would enjoy my book. I've even contacted a website to see if it would review my book... Can people on Goodreads review it if it isn't published but on Scout?
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying my hardest. I feel it's harder when you have no writing history... although it probably doesn't get any easier at all!


Hi, My book in KS, Dead Again: Dark Dreams (writing as Linda Rey) ended last Sunday so I'm still in "review," but I wanted to share something I did that helped when I saw things lagging. I created a cyber-style "Event" on my Facebook pages. If you go to Events, you can choose a title (mine was "Help Linda Get a Book Deal") a jazzy invitation-style background, the place (I listed mine as "Amazon cyberspace") and the dates. You can only go 2 weeks out, so you might have to do it more than once. I explained what the event was, and gave the link, explaining what people needed to do. The great thing is that as people voted, they would click the "Going" tab, so I had a general idea of who voted. In fact, by doing this I found out my views were not being correctly counted, and I was able to contact KS and the issue was remedied the next day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 91831

Linda Cousine said:


> Hi, My book in KS, Dead Again: Dark Dreams (writing as Linda Rey) ended last Sunday so I'm still in "review," but I wanted to share something I did that helped when I saw things lagging. I created a cyber-style "Event" on my Facebook pages. If you go to Events, you can choose a title (mine was "Help Linda Get a Book Deal") a jazzy invitation-style background, the place (I listed mine as "Amazon cyberspace") and the dates. You can only go 2 weeks out, so you might have to do it more than once. I explained what the event was, and gave the link, explaining what people needed to do. The great thing is that as people voted, they would click the "Going" tab, so I had a general idea of who voted. In fact, by doing this I found out my views were not being correctly counted, and I was able to contact KS and the issue was remedied the next day.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks Linda! Will give it a go. Good luck with the review stage - keep us informed!


----------



## jdrew

Hi all,
Just dropped in to see what was going on here.  My book, Fall of the Western Kings, ended its run a while back and since I don't have another book waiting in the wings it will be a long time before I will qualify to try this again.  I intend to stop by from time to time and look at the list of books nearing the end of their time and perhaps check out one or two to see if I might actually recommend one.
Thanks for sharing and good luck to those still with irons in the fire.


----------



## Deborah Osment

My Kindle Scout campaign is now live at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2VR2J43ESMK0D. I can use all the help I can get. Including can someone tell me how I add a copy of the cover? Thank you. Deborah


----------



## Deborah Osment

I may have figured this out.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Okay, now I don't know why it's so gigantic.


----------



## lossincasa

Deborah Osment said:


> Okay, now I don't know why it's so gigantic.


  well it's eye-catching, good luck Deborah and everyone else competing 

As usual had an opening so I nominated 
The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove 

my campaign is on its final two weeks so any help will be much appreciated 

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Deborah Osment

lossincasa said:


> well it's eye-catching, good luck Deborah and everyone else competing
> 
> As usual had an opening so I nominated
> The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
> 
> my campaign is on its final two weeks so any help will be much appreciated
> 
> Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


I nominated you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm heading back to work this afternoon for an evening shift.

I'd add something witty and profound but I'm still waiting for the coffee to kick in.

...waiting...

...waiting...

While I wait, how about if I just get on with the high and holy Kboards Kindle Scout list, now with added fiber?



Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
4 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
4 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
5 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
6 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
7 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
8 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
8 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
8 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
11 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
11 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
12 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
13 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
18 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
19 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
22 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
25 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
25 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
28 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
28 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
[url=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Deborah Osment said:


> Okay, now I don't know why it's so gigantic.


I do that all the time. Problem is, (I think), is that the picture you STARTED with was too big. Put it somewhere you can manipulate it and shrink it down first and THEN slap it up on kboards.


----------



## 91831

JEdwinMurray said:


> The thirty-day campaign has been a long journey for sure. There's been ups and downs aplenty. I try to never get too impressed when things go well, and never get too depressed when things don't. You know, I hearken back to my athletic days when thinking about KS. There's just so many sports cliches I can use. This is the third time for me. I was first generation KS, so it's either "the third times the charm," or..."three strikes and you're out."


I was actually going to ask, who has done this more than once? I don't think I could. It's not like waiting for letters from editors or agents, this is something you can watch and it's a wee bit too easy to become a little obsessed and focused on the stats all the time.


----------



## ....

Hi board!

Thanks for adding MORAL KIOSK to the list, Steve! I did actually join kboards a few days ago and was simply lurking, soaking in all the valuable advice. I daren't post in case it came across as PLEASE NOMINATE ME.

To be honest, I find this process less grim than approaching agents (I've only approached one so far), and publishers (silence for months on end). There's something a bit more proactive about Kindle Scout. It feels like I have a genuine chance, because I believe in the book, and maybe others will too. Yet I'm realistic. I don't think I will fall in an endless depression if it all goes pear-shaped. It's simply an experiment. I've done a certain amount of promotion, but it would feel inappropriate to blast out too many requests to the wrong sort of people. However, I could be approaching this all wrong. My book's actually in hot and trending right now though, somehow.

Still, despite wanting to remain fairly calm about the whole thing, it would be wonderful if I actually got somewhere with my writing for a change. So far I've only had short stories published. Ellery Queen is my biggest claim to fame.

I'm yet to make up my mind on the Kindle Scout process one way or another, but right now excitement and intrigue are winning over obsessive fear. I know my cover isn't great. Steve kindly says it gets the message across. I didn't go down the professional cover route. Still, the cover I have captures the motifs and mood of the book; plus, it's about the writing.... isn't it? (I understand both sides of the argument though.)

Might as well post the link here.  I'd never be so bold as to ask for nominations; what I would say is, 'Check out my book if you are so inclined! -- and thanks very much for any interest, help, or feedback... because it all really helps.':

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MQP9LU0F3GGF

...Plus, I need all the help I can get. I don't have much of a following at this stage.

Edited for an embarrassing typo or two, which weren't helping my case. Clumsy, shaky fingers today -- that's all.


----------



## ....

PS: I like to think the votes are stage one (in which case I should up my game, although I find it hard to approach old Facebook and email friends I've fallen out of contact with), and then Kindle Press reading the book is stage 2, the deciding factor.

It's all quite low-risk for Amazon, but I don't think they would publish anything useless. We have case stories that plot and line editing takes place, too.

Something I'd like to know from past winners though: did Kindle Press agree to publish the book right at the end of the campaign? Did it seem as though they had time to read the full MS, or might they have only read the sample?

For the records, I know there's nothing wrong with drumming up promotion either. It just scares me off a bit. I read on the blog of another success story that the trick was to ask people for their interest, rather than their vote. Only vote if you are intrigued, etc, or if you like the sample. It's a key differentiation.

Edit: Wow, I was in the top three H&T a minute ago and now I'm not H&T at all. Bit fickle -- this is going to be very tough indeed; I see now what you all mean...


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Thank you to everyone for their support of _Wild Mage_!

I ended with a relatively modest numbers of votes and 17 hours in hot and trending. We'll see how things turn out.

Good luck with all your campaigns!


----------



## ....

Well done, Joseph. Best of luck -- I wonder when you'll hear back. Is a precise number of votes revealed when the month ends?


----------



## Steve Vernon

evdarcy said:


> I was actually going to ask, who has done this more than once? I don't think I could. It's not like waiting for letters from editors or agents, this is something you can watch and it's a wee bit too easy to become a little obsessed and focused on the stats all the time.


KELPIE DREAMS was my second try at Kindle Scout. My first was A BLURT IN TIME.

I knew that I just had to figure out the process with a dry run.

Yes, it was stressful, but I am a determined fellow.


----------



## ....

I take it I can't re-enter the same book next year with a different title and cover? (Worth a shot.)


----------



## 91831

Steve Vernon said:


> KELPIE DREAMS was my second try at Kindle Scout. My first was A BLURT IN TIME.
> 
> I knew that I just had to figure out the process with a dry run.
> 
> Yes, it was stressful, but I am a determined fellow.


We'll see how I am at the end of this one. Thankfully it's the summer holidays so I don't have to plan lessons or mark books or the such, so I can get a handle on how it all works. I think now that I'm live (my site went up last night too!) that I'm going to have to get a calendar and start planning my time better...


----------



## ....

I'm quite enjoying PORTAL JUMPERS... A nomination may be in order. I feel I should have been more explicit about my own 'series potential' (BOOK 1, ETC). People love a series.

There's also a book that keeps appearing in H&T that's riddled with problems. I don't like to make rash assessments, but I do wonder if there are bots voting on some of these. Or perhaps some strategic voting is going on. I personally would rather vote for books whose samples I enjoy (because I'll get to read them in their entirety later) -- but I'm not sure everyone is approaching the nominations in that way.

The worst thing about submitting is that I haven't actually written anything in a while, which is not really in the spirit of being a young author trying to make my mark. It's easy to let elevator pitches and the like become all-consuming. Since the Kindle Scout stats only update daily, I should probably go and focus on something else for a bit !


----------



## 91831

Has anyone used these

http://worldwindtours.com/index.php/book-tour-packages/

to help promo their scout campaign. Is it allowed?


----------



## ....

evdarcy said:


> Has anyone used these
> 
> http://worldwindtours.com/index.php/book-tour-packages/
> 
> to help promo their scout campaign. Is it allowed?


That looks like a lot of work for not many blog tours, but it does depend on how many users are on each blog, and whether they would welcome a Scout sample. I'd say it's worth a shot if you're willing to jump through those hoops. There are NO stipulations in the Kindle Scout guidelines as to how nominations are received or indeed solicited. Any nominations you receive with a book tour would check out and would look legit on a data analytics level as they ARE legit beta readers.

I genuinely think Amazon just wants increased activity on the Scout site. The entire concept is good marketing for them, whichever way you look at it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

evdarcy said:


> Has anyone used these
> 
> http://worldwindtours.com/index.php/book-tour-packages/
> 
> to help promo their scout campaign. Is it allowed?


You can promo any way you want. The question is, are you willing to spend (and maybe waste) money on it. The answer is different for everyone (though people will give you a one size fits all answer!).

I like blog tours, but more as a long term promo effort for SEO and other things than necessarily short term.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> PS: I like to think the votes are stage one (in which case I should up my game, although I find it hard to approach old Facebook and email friends I've fallen out of contact with), and then Kindle Press reading the book is stage 2, the deciding factor.
> 
> Something I'd like to know from past winners though: did Kindle Press agree to publish the book right at the end of the campaign? Did it seem as though they had time to read the full MS, or might they have only read the sample?


I got the email to say my novel had been chosen less than 48 hours after my 30 days finished - and it was over a weekend. Back then at any rate, KS staff were reading books during the campaign, not waiting until it was over. I think they are busier now as they have more selected books to manage, and have slowed down a little.

I'm certain they read the full text of the books they select, just as any publisher would before offering a contract. But there are many books on the site where they would only need to read a few pages to tell they aren't up to scratch - it's not as if they have to read every single book.


----------



## ....

lincolnjcole said:


> You can promo any way you want. The question is, are you willing to spend (and maybe waste) money on it. The answer is different for everyone (though people will give you a one size fits all answer!).
> 
> I like blog tours, but more as a long term promo effort for SEO and other things than necessarily short term.


Agreed. It's potentially a lot of money. But it could very well win it for you.


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> I got the email to say my novel had been chosen less than 48 hours after my 30 days finished - and it was over a weekend. Back then at any rate, KS staff were reading books during the campaign, not waiting until it was over. I think they are busier now as they have more selected books to manage, and have slowed down a little.
> 
> I'm certain they read the full text of the books they select, just as any publisher would before offering a contract. But there are many books on the site where they would only need to read a few pages to tell they aren't up to scratch - it's not as if they have to read every single book.


Thanks for the reply, Lexi. Yep, sounds like you're right about all of that. There are some UK (and I'm sure US, etc) publishers though like Austin McAuley who pose as traditional publishers, but spring shared-cost contracts at the last minute and clearly don't read manuscripts in their entirety. I wouldn't want to lump Kindle Press in with them though. The Amazon brand alone denotes a high degree of professionalism. My novel is potentially a lot longer than others on there (91,000 as opposed to the 50,000 minimum) and so that makes me wonder if they would choose a shorter work over my own if it got whittled down to a two-horse race. I'm probably reading way too much into things though and suspect they're very good at what they do.

Also, I hope I'm right in thinking that there was no maximum word count specified !


----------



## chloegarner

Ryan D said:


> I'm quite enjoying PORTAL JUMPERS... A nomination may be in order. I feel I should have been more explicit about my own 'series potential' (BOOK 1, ETC). People love a series.
> 
> There's also a book that keeps appearing in H&T that's riddled with problems. I don't like to make rash assessments, but I do wonder if there are bots voting on some of these. Or perhaps some strategic voting is going on. I personally would rather vote for books whose samples I enjoy (because I'll get to read them in their entirety later) -- but I'm not sure everyone is approaching the nominations in that way.
> 
> The worst thing about submitting is that I haven't actually written anything in a while, which is not really in the spirit of being a young author trying to make my mark. It's easy to let elevator pitches and the like become all-consuming. Since the Kindle Scout stats only update daily, I should probably go and focus on something else for a bit !


Thanks for the read, Ryan.

Yeah, you've gotta keep working and keep doing other things. Any system that opens itself up to click farming has to have a safety check on it, or else Amazon would get stuck publishing people who had access to the biggest, cheapest click farms, rather than the best writing. Consensus seems to be that no one has any idea how the selections get made, so you can either psyche yourself out with thinking, double thinking, and triple thinking what it all means, or you can just keep writing. It's a great way to generate visibility for your work before you self-publish it, if that's how it ends up.

With regards to your length concerns, anything under 50k is going to generally be regarded by readers as a short novel or something else, like a novelette or a novella. Writers have nice (conflicting) rules wandering around for what length corresponds to what category, but readers are the ultimate authority on such things, and 50k is a safe point, I think, for KS to draw the line between novels and 'other' fiction. Your 91k is about right for most genres, maybe the top end for some romance or thriller audiences, but there are always exceptions. Portal Jumpers is just under 160k - it's a sprawling sci-fi that was originally built to be a serial, but I do have a genuine pause there, that it may draw a smaller potential audience than a lot of the other books, and KS has to take that into consideration.

This is my first time through, so there are a lot of more experienced voices out there, but I would also not worry *a lot* about the idea of competition. Yes, with more books getting submitted, the bar probably goes higher and higher, but the number of books that they publish each month is variable, which tells me that they're just looking for books that spark their interest more than filling a slate month in, month out.

Seek calm, write on. :-D Good luck.


----------



## Kevin George

Ryan D said:


> Also, I hope I'm right in thinking that there was no maximum word count specified !


Hey Ryan,
Just to put your mind at ease about lengthy word counts, my book had over 200k words and I was still selected. I'd worried about the same thing during my campaign since I noticed that most selected books were around the 300-page mark while mine was nearly three times as long.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Ryan D said:


> Thanks for the reply, Lexi. Yep, sounds like you're right about all of that. There are some UK (and I'm sure US, etc) publishers though like Austin McAuley who pose as traditional publishers, but spring shared-cost contracts at the last minute and clearly don't read manuscripts in their entirety. I wouldn't want to lump Kindle Press in with them though. The Amazon brand alone denotes a high degree of professionalism. My novel is potentially a lot longer than others on there (91,000 as opposed to the 50,000 minimum) and so that makes me wonder if they would choose a shorter work over my own if it got whittled down to a two-horse race. I'm probably reading way too much into things though and suspect they're very good at what they do.
> 
> Also, I hope I'm right in thinking that there was no maximum word count specified !


Hi Ryan, Like Lexi my first attempt was accepted within two days of finishing and I'm sure they'd read the whole thing. Right at the start KS were editing all of the manuscripts in-house too, rather than putting it out to Kirkus etc, and they still do that for some manuscripts so I'm sure all selections are read in their entirety. They do also have a check before you're approved onto the site (although that may be automated to look for plagiarism and profanity etc).

My previous book was 90,000 words so I wouldn't worry about the word-count. As far as I know the only thing it affects is the price they'll charge for the book if it's accepted for publication. At 91k it would be priced at $3.49 rather than the baseline $2.99 so your royalty and their earnings will be higher on each copy. In a two horse race that might give you an advantage!


----------



## 91831

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi Ryan, Like Lexi my first attempt was accepted within two days of finishing and I'm sure they'd read the whole thing. Right at the start KS were editing all of the manuscripts in-house too, rather than putting it out to Kirkus etc, and they still do that for some manuscripts so I'm sure all selections are read in their entirety. They do also have a check before you're approved onto the site (although that may be automated to look for plagiarism and profanity etc).
> 
> My previous book was 90,000 words so I wouldn't worry about the word-count. As far as I know the only thing it affects is the price they'll charge for the book if it's accepted for publication. At 91k it would be priced at $3.49 rather than the baseline $2.99 so your royalty and their earnings will be higher on each copy. In a two horse race that might give you an advantage!


I don't get the profanity thing. Lots of books and movies have profanity in them. Hell my first chapter has profanity in it. One of my characters is just that type of person -- as they are in RL. I think that profanity, certain actions, words, and attitudes can give a book an authentic feel. Especially if you're writing for a particular group.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Worked an evening shift last night and a morning shift today so how about if I get this list up and running.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
3 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
3 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
4 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
5 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
6 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
7 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
7 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
7 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
10 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
10 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
11 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
12 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
17 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
18 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
21 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
24 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
24 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
27 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
27 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## lossincasa

Deborah Osment said:


> I nominated you.


thanks, favor returned


----------



## TATyszka

WestofCassy said:


> The short answer is you want. I think the general consensus from KS winners is that the stats play no, or very little, part of the selection process. What matters is your cover, blurb, line, and manuscript. Where the numbers do come into play is when you launch. The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers. But don't sweat not getting picked up by KS because of a glitch. The stats are for us, not them.


I learned of Kindle Scout less than 2 hours ago, and, shortly thereafter, found this discussion board, so please excuse my ignorance, but I have a couple of questions regarding your reply.

"The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers."
What I understand, from reading, "How it works," if you are accepted for publishing, all those who nominated you get free copies of your book. So, they are not "potential buyers."

"I think the general consensus from KS winners is that the stats play no, or very little, part of the selection process."
Then, what is the point of the nomination process? Why would AMZN even bother with the KS program? I am sure they are not lacking for submissions. At the very least, I would think that would be the first step in their process of culling possible publishing candidates from the rest of the slush pile.

Ted


----------



## ....

TATyszka said:


> I learned of Kindle Scout less than 2 hours ago, and, shortly thereafter, found this discussion board, so please excuse my ignorance, but I have a couple of questions regarding your reply.
> 
> "The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers."
> What I understand, from reading, "How it works," if you are accepted for publishing, all those who nominated you get free copies of your book. So, they are not "potential buyers."
> 
> "I think the general consensus from KS winners is that the stats play no, or very little, part of the selection process."
> Then, what is the point of the nomination process? Why would AMZN even bother with the KS program? I am sure they are not lacking for submissions. At the very least, I would think that would be the first step in their process of culling possible publishing candidates from the rest of the slush pile.
> 
> Ted


I think what is meant by "The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers" is just that 'Here is an author who can drum up a following'. Therefore, in a way, a lot of nominations does reflect potential future sales.

I actually find it odd that everyone who nominates receives a free copy if it gets published. It's a good incentive, but it also deprives the author of guaranteed sales from people who knew about the book (possibly for years) and were definitely going to pay good money for it. However, this is Amazon. I'm sure their plan is watertight and those sales would be a drop in the ocean to them.


----------



## ....

Katherine Hayton said:


> Hi Ryan, Like Lexi my first attempt was accepted within two days of finishing and I'm sure they'd read the whole thing. Right at the start KS were editing all of the manuscripts in-house too, rather than putting it out to Kirkus etc, and they still do that for some manuscripts so I'm sure all selections are read in their entirety. They do also have a check before you're approved onto the site (although that may be automated to look for plagiarism and profanity etc).
> 
> My previous book was 90,000 words so I wouldn't worry about the word-count. As far as I know the only thing it affects is the price they'll charge for the book if it's accepted for publication. At 91k it would be priced at $3.49 rather than the baseline $2.99 so your royalty and their earnings will be higher on each copy. In a two horse race that might give you an advantage!


Thanks! It's good to uncover more about the process because the submission guidelines are vague at best. I feel I went into this process a little naïve, looking at some of the amazing front covers that are appearing today (mostly from US authors). In the week before I signed up the standard of front cover wasn't very high. Hopefully I've done just enough -- and I'm not going to fret too much about the ebook cover, even though the popularity contest side of this IS putting my teeth on edge.

If nothing else, it's an experience. A long, gut-wrenching one, but an experience nonetheless.


----------



## ....

Kevin George said:


> Hey Ryan,
> Just to put your mind at ease about lengthy word counts, my book had over 200k words and I was still selected. I'd worried about the same thing during my campaign since I noticed that most selected books were around the 300-page mark while mine was nearly three times as long.


Thanks a lot -- good to know! I guess you're getting the higher price tag and royalties then, which is a bonus. I'd love to write something of that length one day. Something with a lot of world-building. NOT for the money, of course. It's great that you were able to write something of that length that's doing so well; every time I rack up a high word count, I spend just as much time 'killing my darlings' so that it shrinks exponentially. I know writing is re-writing, but my aim is to be more of a first-draft kind of author.


----------



## ....

chloegarner said:


> Thanks for the read, Ryan.
> 
> Yeah, you've gotta keep working and keep doing other things. Any system that opens itself up to click farming has to have a safety check on it, or else Amazon would get stuck publishing people who had access to the biggest, cheapest click farms, rather than the best writing. Consensus seems to be that no one has any idea how the selections get made, so you can either psyche yourself out with thinking, double thinking, and triple thinking what it all means, or you can just keep writing. It's a great way to generate visibility for your work before you self-publish it, if that's how it ends up.
> 
> With regards to your length concerns, anything under 50k is going to generally be regarded by readers as a short novel or something else, like a novelette or a novella. Writers have nice (conflicting) rules wandering around for what length corresponds to what category, but readers are the ultimate authority on such things, and 50k is a safe point, I think, for KS to draw the line between novels and 'other' fiction. Your 91k is about right for most genres, maybe the top end for some romance or thriller audiences, but there are always exceptions. Portal Jumpers is just under 160k - it's a sprawling sci-fi that was originally built to be a serial, but I do have a genuine pause there, that it may draw a smaller potential audience than a lot of the other books, and KS has to take that into consideration.
> 
> This is my first time through, so there are a lot of more experienced voices out there, but I would also not worry *a lot* about the idea of competition. Yes, with more books getting submitted, the bar probably goes higher and higher, but the number of books that they publish each month is variable, which tells me that they're just looking for books that spark their interest more than filling a slate month in, month out.
> 
> Seek calm, write on. :-D Good luck.


Thanks a lot for the detailed reply, and guidance. Same back at you: keep calm and carry on (writing).

I'd like to write something as epic and sprawling as Portal Jumpers one day. I think of my novel as self-contained and short but sweet (although *I* would think that; but I went through a beta reader process too). Nonetheless, it's pretty exhaustive in the exploration of its themes, and I didn't want to risk overdoing that. To come up with a grander concept, with more world-building and almost its own parlance for the characters to speak (I'm thinking LOTR, but there are better examples that might occur to me after more coffee) is the ultimate goal.

At the very least, we could learn a lot from our first time through. Not sure I'd so this again; in fact I'm thinking about self-publishing, which is not something I entertained before. But judging by my stats there is a market for my book -- so why not reach out to those people when my campaign ends?

Still pondering it all, while trying to do other stuff. Back to the day job today, which helps.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

TATyszka said:


> I learned of Kindle Scout less than 2 hours ago, and, shortly thereafter, found this discussion board, so please excuse my ignorance, but I have a couple of questions regarding your reply.
> 
> "The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers."
> What I understand, from reading, "How it works," if you are accepted for publishing, all those who nominated you get free copies of your book. So, they are not "potential buyers."
> 
> "I think the general consensus from KS winners is that the stats play no, or very little, part of the selection process."
> Then, what is the point of the nomination process? Why would AMZN even bother with the KS program? I am sure they are not lacking for submissions. At the very least, I would think that would be the first step in their process of culling possible publishing candidates from the rest of the slush pile.
> 
> Ted


I think the idea of free copies is to create a buzz and get early reviews before the launch. It's also a reward for Scouts.

Re the nominations, I've said before that I don't think this part of the process is working the way Amazon hoped for. If they could attract millions of readers to the site to nominate books whose samples they genuinely loved, this would overwhelm the effect of individual authors' promotional efforts. Then the H & T would be useful in sifting books on the site into ranking by quality. As it is, it's possible to get a place on the chart by laying out time and money. Terrible books have featured, and excellent books spent most of their 30 days in obscurity. Amazon is not fooled.


----------



## 91831

By the by, if you get the 'not successful' email from Amazon, do you get any feedback from them regarding your 'script?


----------



## Jada Ryker

Lexi Revellian said:


> Others will disagree, but in my opinion it really doesn't matter, because selection is based on other factors. You might as well wander off for a month and get on with something useful.


You're right, Lexi, there are other factors.

But let's look at me for a second. I went into the KS campaign with no following (20 likes on my author page) and virtually no sales of my self-pubbed books (started 2014). I work full-time but put some time into the campaign with personal messages to FB and other friends (free) and a little money through things like a FB boost and GenrePulse (much less than many people spend on Starbucks).

I didn't want to get to the end of my campaign and think: I didn't do anything. At the end of the 30 days, I thought: I did the best I could.

I got selected on the 12th day. Was KS busy and backed up? Or were they on the fence? Did my hustle tip the scale toward selection? If I hadn't done anything, would it have tipped the other way?


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> Worked an evening shift last night and a morning shift today so how about if I get this list up and running.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.


I always check the list before making nominations. Thanks, Steve, for keeping it updated. Hey, I flew over Canada to get to Fairbanks. Did you see me wave 

I traveled there with my older daughter to visit my younger daughter. My mom was worried about serial killers and bears. My problem came from a different area. We drove to "The Top of the World." My younger one wanted to visit the Naughty Shop. I thought about it...how awkward to visit an adult-themed store with my children, even though they're grown. I said I would wait in the car. "But they have cute crafts," my younger one insisted. It was the Knotty Shop.

Evaded serial killers and bears. It was the homonym that got me.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Jada Ryker said:


> You're right, Lexi, there are other factors.
> 
> But let's look at me for a second. I went into the KS campaign with no following (20 likes on my author page) and virtually no sales of my self-pubbed books (started 2014). I work full-time but put some time into the campaign with personal messages to FB and other friends (free) and a little money through things like a FB boost and GenrePulse (much less than many people spend on Starbucks).
> 
> I didn't want to get to the end of my campaign and think: I didn't do anything. At the end of the 30 days, I thought: I did the best I could.
> 
> I got selected on the 12th day. Was KS busy and backed up? Or were they on the fence? Did my hustle tip the scale toward selection? If I hadn't done anything, would it have tipped the other way?


Who knows which of us is right? Amazon won't be telling us any time soon...


----------



## cggaudet

Jada Ryker said:


> I always check the list before making nominations. Thanks, Steve, for keeping it updated. Hey, I flew over Canada to get to Fairbanks. Did you see me wave
> 
> I traveled there with my older daughter to visit my younger daughter. My mom was worried about serial killers and bears. My problem came from a different area. We drove to "The Top of the World." My younger one wanted to visit the Naughty Shop. I thought about it...how awkward to visit an adult-themed store with my children, even though they're grown. I said I would wait in the car. "But they have cute crafts," my younger one insisted. It was the Knotty Shop.
> 
> Evaded serial killers and bears. It was the homonym that got me.


Thank you for this! It just made my day.


----------



## WestofCassy

TATyszka said:


> I learned of Kindle Scout less than 2 hours ago, and, shortly thereafter, found this discussion board, so please excuse my ignorance, but I have a couple of questions regarding your reply.
> 
> "The more people who nominated you, the more potential buyers."
> What I understand, from reading, "How it works," if you are accepted for publishing, all those who nominated you get free copies of your book. So, they are not "potential buyers."


You are correct. I was speaking more of if you didn't get selected in the KS program. Having thousands of people see your book is amazing. For the people who do get picked, having hundreds (hopefully) of reviews day 1 will increase sales.



TATyszka said:


> "I think the general consensus from KS winners is that the stats play no, or very little, part of the selection process."
> Then, what is the point of the nomination process? Why would AMZN even bother with the KS program? I am sure they are not lacking for submissions. At the very least, I would think that would be the first step in their process of culling possible publishing candidates from the rest of the slush pile.
> 
> Ted


There are people here who have paid thousands of dollars in advertising to stay in H&T all 30 days... and they don't get picked. There are people who were H&T the first two days, and the last two days and they were picked. Looking at the evidence it would suggest that a well-written book and blurb, with a great cover, is far more important than your stats.

Why have a competition then? To get a potential audience fired up about your book, that's is why. I think too many people are seeing this as an 'I'm going to get published' and they should be looking it as 'free advertising!'.

If you look at it that way and realise that the KP office is probably 5-6 people, then it all makes sense. Kindle Scout is a win/win for both the author (regardless of if they are picked) and Amazon.


----------



## 91831

WestofCassy said:


> You are correct. I was speaking more of if you didn't get selected in the KS program. Having thousands of people see your book is amazing. For the people who do get picked, having hundreds (hopefully) of reviews day 1 will increase sales.
> 
> There are people here who have paid thousands of dollars in advertising to stay in H&T all 30 days... and they don't get picked. There are people who were H&T the first two days, and the last two days and they were picked. Looking at the evidence it would suggest that a well-written book and blurb, with a great cover, is far more important than your stats.
> 
> Why have a competition then? To get a potential audience fired up about your book, that's is why. I think too many people are seeing this as an 'I'm going to get published' and they should be looking it as 'free advertising!'.
> 
> If you look at it that way and realise that the KP office is probably 5-6 people, then it all makes sense. Kindle Scout is a win/win for both the author (regardless of if they are picked) and Amazon.


This is how I have seen it. If I get picked, whoop! Life is so much easier, if I don't, have a starting platform on which to selfpublish on KDP. Personally I don't think that you can lose. Unless you're spending money on promos. I was considering it, but have decided not to. I'm just going to see where it goes. I've even closed the Scout Tab so that I can't check the H&T lists and I can get back to writing and editing.


----------



## WestofCassy

evdarcy said:


> This is how I have seen it. If I get picked, whoop! Life is so much easier, if I don't, have a starting platform on which to selfpublish on KDP. Personally I don't think that you can lose. Unless you're spending money on promos. I was considering it, but have decided not to. I'm just going to see where it goes. I've even closed the Scout Tab so that I can't check the H&T lists and I can get back to writing and editing.


I didn't spend a dime, but I did post a lot. I also emailed my favorite authors, pestered all my friends, and generally made a nuisance of myself. Ultimately though, I think I was chosen on the strength of my cover, blurb, and manuscript.


----------



## Aceserve

Steve Vernon said:


> Worked an evening shift last night and a morning shift today so how about if I get this list up and running. Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.


Thank you, Steve! Just 3 days left for nomination period for COWBOY JIHAD. I have made some nominations, but I'm not saying what they were because just trading nominations seems uncool, and it might invite that. Thanks to any folks who enjoyed my writing and nominated the novel. Best of luck with everyone's efforts. Regards, Andrew


----------



## colegrove

I've spent about $90 promoting "The Girl Who Stole A Planet," but saving the rest of my cash for when it gets kicked off the list. No expectations. 

This thread is great and it's been fun supporting the other board members in Kindle Scout, although none of the submissions I've voted for have been accepted so far.


----------



## LizScott

JEdwinMurray said:


> Hey, with my three week blog tour over with, I still know it's a long shot, but if Something Eternal is chosen by KS, I have an advertising campaign ready to go that would surprise some people.
> 
> The thirty-day campaign has been a long journey for sure. There's been ups and downs aplenty. I try to never get too impressed when things go well, and never get too depressed when things don't. You know, I hearken back to my athletic days when thinking about KS. There's just so many sports cliches I can use. This is the third time for me. I was first generation KS, so it's either "the third times the charm," or..."three strikes and you're out."
> 
> The one thing sports taught me is to never underestimate and always respect your competitor. Hey, listen, sometimes you lose and sometimes you win. When you lose, it's...it's um...demoralizing. However, I still had to shake the hand of the winner and congratulate them for beating me. All the while, I'd be working on ways to win next time. I learned more from losing than I ever did from winning. From losing, I learned what it took to win.
> 
> But who am I kidding, writing is not sports. For so many reasons it's the antithesis of sports, yet I believe there are universal rules to life. I've learned that no one knows how KS picks their books. I dunno, maybe it's the cover and blurb, but the H&T list is vastly overrated, maybe even a red herring.
> 
> So what have I learned from this KS experience? Well, the data is incomplete thus far. In a few days my campaign will end, and a few days after that, I'll learn the fate of Something Eternal. I do, however, know this: Keep writing, keep believing and never give up on your dreams, because no matter how many no's you hear, you're only one yes away.
> 
> With Love to All KS authors,
> 
> Joel T. McGrath


Good luck, Joel! I have 17 days left of my campaign. You're right. There are ups and downs and times when I think I might be doing good and then others when I'm sure I'm not. What I do know is that really believe in my book. That's the only constant I have. This Kindle gig is an experience I've learned greatly from. Not only about promoting my book but also about me as a writer. Yes, look forward, never back, and keep writing. Liz


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

> Well done, Joseph. Best of luck -- I wonder when you'll hear back. Is a precise number of votes revealed when the month ends?


All I can see are page views.

This campaign ended with more than double the page views as my last campaign, so I am happy with the outcome as well as the additional hot and trending hours.


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Frankly even if I had the funds I wouldn't spend the money on promoting my book in KS; all the data thus far tells us that page views and H&T mean little in the grand scheme of the selection process.

I am a little jealous since I haven't gotten into H&T at all since my campaign began, but eh. I managed 118 page views so far on just Facebook posts, Twitter, and here, so that's good enough for now.


----------



## MN_Arzu

colegrove said:


> I've spent about $90 promoting "The Girl Who Stole A Planet," but saving the rest of my cash for when it gets kicked off the list. No expectations.


I nominated you on the title alone 

I went after my co-workers today, the closest ones who work with me daily. Next week, when everything slows down, I'll go after my broader coworkers. As I see it, all I need are a few hours of visibility twice per week, so I'm spacing my "please, vote for me!" pleads in groups. I'm also keeping a list so I don't end up asking people twice, which would be super-annoying.

I noticed there were no nominations this Sunday, is that the norm? 'Cause if that's the case, then get people to nominate you on Saturday evening, and with a little luck, you can stay trending all the way till Monday. At the very least the competition is less.

I know, I know, it doesn't really matter, but it's nice to get the Hot tag


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Lexi Revellian said:


> Re the nominations, I've said before that I don't think this part of the process is working the way Amazon hoped for. If they could attract millions of readers to the site to nominate books whose samples they genuinely loved, this would overwhelm the effect of individual authors' promotional efforts. Then the H & T would be useful in sifting books on the site into ranking by quality. As it is, it's possible to get a place on the chart by laying out time and money. Terrible books have featured, and excellent books spent most of their 30 days in obscurity. Amazon is not fooled.


I find this quite interesting, Lexi, as it hadn't really occurred to me to think of it that way. Obviously, as a selected author, you have much more insight into Kindle Scout than I do (my book wasn't selected last year - which was before I discovered KBoards - but my self publishing journey has been a good one so far so no complaints from me!) 

While I was running my campaign I assumed that one of the main points of the nominations process was to attract new customers to Amazon. I certainly know I had friends and family who had never used Amazon before but who created an account so they could nominate my book. If they ended up nominating something that got selected and got a free copy, then they'd have to download the kindle app and next thing you know they'd be Amazon customers! I've seen people here saying they wonder if Amazon is looking to see how well an author can market themselves - that never occurred to me at the time since I knew nothing about marketing or the publishing world prior to my campaign.

I do also wonder if they use their own, presumably much more detailed data, to look at the stats of which books get nominated by KS browsers (as opposed to those who clearly come to the site to vote for one book). Also, stats like how many of the people who read the sample go on to nominate. They must have all sorts of data that could be useful to them, beyond what they share with authors. That may allow them to get something of the picture they're looking for despite the external traffic being driven by the authors.

Of course, pretty much all these theories agree with the idea that being H&T really isn't that important! Plus, I think for those of us newbies, the whole thing is good practice for publishing in general since pretty much everything is a guessing game where it's often impossible to definitively determine the cause of anything. There are always too many possible factors!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jada Ryker said:


> I always check the list before making nominations. Thanks, Steve, for keeping it updated. Hey, I flew over Canada to get to Fairbanks. Did you see me wave


I think you might have been on the wrong side of the country and my eyes are too bad to see that far up  - but I did almost visit Alaska myself about twenty-five years ago. I was hitchhiking home to Nova Scotia from Northern BC when I was picked up by one old boy who was headed up to Alaska to work in a gold mine. "They're still hiring," he told me. "Come on, my buddy is in charge. I bet you we could get some work." I told him that I figured there might be some issue with my lack of a passport - but every now and then I think to myself that I should have gone, just to see.

*********************************


WestofCassy said:


> You are correct. I was speaking more of if you didn't get selected in the KS program. Having thousands of people see your book is amazing. For the people who do get picked, having hundreds (hopefully) of reviews day 1 will increase sales.
> 
> There are people here who have paid thousands of dollars in advertising to stay in H&T all 30 days... and they don't get picked. There are people who were H&T the first two days, and the last two days and they were picked. Looking at the evidence it would suggest that a well-written book and blurb, with a great cover, is far more important than your stats.
> 
> Why have a competition then? To get a potential audience fired up about your book, that's is why. I think too many people are seeing this as an 'I'm going to get published' and they should be looking it as 'free advertising!'.
> 
> If you look at it that way and realise that the KP office is probably 5-6 people, then it all makes sense. Kindle Scout is a win/win for both the author (regardless of if they are picked) and Amazon.


That's a GREAT way to look at it. I tried my best to get away with spending nothing on my Kindle Scout campaign - except for a couple of modest Fiverr campaigns. You don't have to go to a lot of effort to make it work. Hot and Trending isn't everything. Still, I'd maintain that folks who decide to do NOTHING at all are taking a chance on their book NOT being chosen. Kindle Scout wants to see that you are an author who will work at your own exposure.

***********************************************


Aceserve said:


> Thank you, Steve! Just 3 days left for nomination period for COWBOY JIHAD. I have made some nominations, but I'm not saying what they were because just trading nominations seems uncool, and it might invite that. Thanks to any folks who enjoyed my writing and nominated the novel. Best of luck with everyone's efforts. Regards, Andrew


Glad I could help, even just a little bit.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Last night was fun. I made arrangements for a huge winter market that my local publisher is sending me to in September, as well as doing some promotion work for a large Liverpool paranormal convention that is paying me to come and tell ghost stories and sell books at this August. I've got the Liverpool Paracon to sell books at in the first weekend of August, the Halifax Word on the Street is paying me to come talk in early September, I expect to sell a whole whack of books at the Antigonish Winterfall in September, and I'll be making an appearance at our Central Library in October to tell ghost stories and sell books. Then in November my publisher has paid the weekend table fee for a book table at TWO of Halifax's biggest Christmas fairs. It's going to be a busy few months and I'm hoping to hand-sell a whole bunch of paperbacks!

Let's get on to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
2 days left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
2 days left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
3 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
4 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
5 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
6 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
6 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
6 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
9 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
9 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
10 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
11 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
16 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
17 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
20 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
23 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
23 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
26 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
26 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Deborah Osment

My book BECOMING THE WOLF was "Hot & Trending" all day yesterday. Even hit number 1 at one point. Today? Nothing. This is making me a little crazy. Is this typical? Does it matter?

Thank you.

Deborah


----------



## MN_Arzu

Deborah Osment said:


> My book BECOMING THE WOLF was "Hot & Trending" all day yesterday. Even hit number 1 at one point. Today? Nothing. This is making me a little crazy. Is this typical? Does it matter?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Deborah


Kindle Scout Newbie here, as well. Someone told me the position on the Hot and Trending carousel doesn't mean anything, you just get shifted from one position to the next to give everyone visibility. And being hot is indeed a flickering madness... Just keep in mind it doesn't mean everything


----------



## ....

MN_Arzu said:


> Kindle Scout Newbie here, as well. Someone told me the position on the Hot and Trending carousel doesn't mean anything, you just get shifted from one position to the next to give everyone visibility. And being hot is indeed a flickering madness... Just keep in mind it doesn't mean everything


Mine's trending now and has been for a while, which directly corresponds with a crazy OTT promotion push I did. That push is running out of steam though, so I expect my book to slide back down shortly, unless I've done enough to draw lots of Scouts I don't know to look at my sample. I have no intention of sustaining a push for 30 days, although I will resume my techniques towards the end. In the meantime I have a job to do, and I should probably try and have a bit of a life, too. I was fretting so much yesterday that I thought 'I wish there was some way to withdraw my manuscript.' Hilariously, there isn't... we are now locked in for 30 days. So instead I made the decision to stop visiting the Scout site. There is nothing meaningful we can do other than make our networks aware of our books.

I DO think it means something to be H&T; by that, I just mean it directly reflects two thing: nominations, but also page hits. I did an experiment on the first day where I refreshed the page on two laptops by tapping refresh a bunch of times. This was before I even made my network aware of the book. The book then appeared in H&T and stayed there for 15 minutes. Obviously I won't be doing that again -- I don't want the Scout team to see my own IP refreshing my own campaign page a gazillion times. But I just wanted to know if page hits are a factor. They definitely are if you want to press refresh a gazillion times on the last day to boost your book to the top of the slush pile. But bear in mind the Scout team will probably be able to see you used that method, and it means nothing. Yet it WILL be at the top of the pile. It just goes to show how arbitrary it all is. Don't overthink it. Try and score some legit interest in the book -- that's all you can do in terms of the slush pile.

Despite what I said about the analytics though, and the fact Scout can probably see exactly what methods people are using: I do still hate to think there are people spending money on H&T when they could just be refreshing the page.


----------



## ....

Ryan D said:


> Mine's trending now and has been for a while, which directly corresponds with a crazy OTT promotion push I did. That push is running out of steam though, so I expect my book to slide back down shortly, unless I've done enough to draw lots of Scouts I don't know to look at my sample. I have no intention of sustaining a push for 30 days, although I will resume my techniques towards the end. In the meantime I have a job to do, and I should probably try and have a bit of a life, too. I was fretting so much yesterday that I thought 'I wish there was some way to withdraw my manuscript.' Hilariously, there isn't... we are now locked in for 30 days. So instead I made the decision to stop visiting the Scout site. There is nothing meaningful we can do other than make our networks aware of our books.
> 
> I DO think it means something to be H&T; by that, I just mean it directly reflects two thing: nominations, but also page hits. I did an experiment on the first day where I refreshed my own campaign page on two laptops by tapping refresh a bunch of times. This was before I even made my network aware of the book. The book then appeared in H&T and stayed there for 15 minutes. Obviously I won't be doing that again -- I don't want the Scout team to see my own IP refreshing my page a gazillion times. But I just wanted to know if page hits are a factor. They definitely are if you want to press refresh a gazillion times on the last day to boost your book to the top of the slush pile. But bear in mind the Scout team will probably be able to see you used that method, and it means nothing. Yet it WILL be at the top of the pile. It just goes to show how arbitrary it all is. Don't overthink it. Try and score some legit interest in the book -- that's all you can do in terms of the slush pile.
> 
> Despite what I said about the analytics though, and the fact Scout can probably see exactly what methods people are using: I do still hate to think there are people spending money on H&T when they could just be refreshing the page.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Ryan D said:


> I DO think it means something to be H&T; by that, I just mean it directly reflects two thing: nominations, but also page hits. I did an experiment on the first day where I refreshed the page on two laptops by tapping refresh a bunch of times. This was before I even made my network aware of the book. The book then appeared in H&T and stayed there for 15 minutes. Obviously I won't be doing that again -- I don't want the Scout team to see my own IP refreshing my own campaign page a gazillion times. But I just wanted to know if page hits are a factor. They definitely are if you want to press refresh a gazillion times on the last day to boost your book to the top of the slush pile. But bear in mind the Scout team will probably be able to see you used that method, and it means nothing. Yet it WILL be at the top of the pile. It just goes to show how arbitrary it all is. Don't overthink it. Try and score some legit interest in the book -- that's all you can do in terms of the slush pile.
> 
> Despite what I said about the analytics though, and the fact Scout can probably see exactly what methods people are using: I do still hate to think there are people spending money on H&T when they could just be refreshing the page.


H & T is based on nominations and saved pages, not on page views. The FAQs for authors have that information in their live campaign section. The list is also refreshed hourly at a quarter past the hour so your book would have stayed there for an hour, not just 15 minutes.

Books quite often get into the H&T list on the first couple of days and the last couple without added promotion because that's when they're most visible on the site. Visiting your own page a lot will show up in your page views but won't affect anything else.


----------



## ....

Katherine Hayton said:


> H & T is based on nominations and saved pages, not on page views. The FAQs for authors have that information in their live campaign section. The list is also refreshed hourly at a quarter past the hour so your book would have stayed there for an hour, not just 15 minutes.
> 
> Books quite often get into the H&T list on the first couple of days and the last couple without added promotion because that's when they're most visible on the site. Visiting your own page a lot will show up in your page views but won't affect anything else.


OK, that's cool. Thanks for the info. When I said 15 minutes, I didn't mean it literally -- I meant that I spotted it in H&T but it didn't last long. I wasn't checking that constantly because I didn't expect to see it there, and so I might have missed a period of time in H&T. Come to think of it, the next day (when the stats update about 10am here) I think it did say that it had been in H&T for one hour the day before.

In that case, it's nice to think people I don't know did in fact save and nominate my book. There was me confident in the fact my page hits boosted the book, thus rendering its time in H&T utterly meaningless.

Of course, it's possible Amazon aren't telling us everything about how the system works. But if you read that in FAQ, then I trust it's true. Seems I should have another look at the FAQ.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Katherine Hayton said:


> Visiting your own page a lot will show up in your page views but won't affect anything else.


 

That might explain a thing or two about my stats... 

When I don't have a nomination opening, I click on books that have interesting covers. At the very least I can add my page views to their pages for the effort


----------



## ....

There are now three 'Superbike' books. I'm starting to think someone's having a laugh...


----------



## Steve Vernon

GOOD MORNING KINDLE SCOUT!!!

Let's get on to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
1 day left Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
1 day left Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
2 days left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
3 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
4 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
5 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
5 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
5 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
8 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
8 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
9 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
10 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
15 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
16 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
19 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
22 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
22 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
25 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
25 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> There are now three 'Superbike' books. I'm starting to think someone's having a laugh...


I think it's a spambot with literary ambitions...


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> I think it's a spambot with literary ambitions...


Ha. Quite possibly, although I'm not sure spambots work that way -- a LITTLE too much effort has gone in. Those front covers are epic though.


----------



## 91831

Steve Vernon said:


> Last night was fun. I made arrangements for a huge winter market that my local publisher is sending me to in September, as well as doing some promotion work for a large Liverpool paranormal convention that is paying me to come and tell ghost stories and sell books at this August. I've got the Liverpool Paracon to sell books at in the first weekend of August, the Halifax Word on the Street is paying me to come talk in early September, I expect to sell a whole whack of books at the Antigonish Winterfall in September, and I'll be making an appearance at our Central Library in October to tell ghost stories and sell books. Then in November my publisher has paid the weekend table fee for a book table at TWO of Halifax's biggest Christmas fairs. It's going to be a busy few months and I'm hoping to hand-sell a whole bunch of paperbacks!


WOWZA! This sounds phenomenal! I haven't heard of the Liverpool thing and I live just over the water. Have you got more details on it?


----------



## 91831

Ryan D said:


> There are now three 'Superbike' books. I'm starting to think someone's having a laugh...


I thought that the Kindle Team where there to wheedle these type of submissions out. I thought only those that were of a good enough standard got through. Now I feel a little deflated I was even accepted.


----------



## cggaudet

evdarcy said:


> I thought that the Kindle Team where there to wheedle these type of submissions out. I thought only those that were of a good enough standard got through. Now I feel a little deflated I was even accepted.


I wouldn't let it get you down. Your book looks great. I actually just nominated it today without realising you were on these forums. 

What mystifies me is that the three books have three different authors listed. Not the best marketing there, mr. spambot. How will we ever be able to search for you once you're on amazon?


----------



## 91831

cggaudet said:


> I wouldn't let it get you down. Your book looks great. I actually just nominated it today without realising you were on these forums.
> 
> What mystifies me is that the three books have three different authors listed. Not the best marketing there, mr. spambot. How will we ever be able to search for you once you're on amazon?


Aww thank you!

Is it really a spambot do we think or might it be someone who doesn't have English as their first language? (going by the titbit I read in their sample)


----------



## MN_Arzu

evdarcy said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> Is it really a spambot do we think or might it be someone who doesn't have English as their first language? (going by the titbit I read in their sample)


Nah, it reads like a honest person giving it his best shot. Or his best three shots 

As someone who's English is not her first language, my advice to anyone is to proofread their official texts (the blurb, bio, promo, anything besides the book) but that's double true when this isn't your first language!


----------



## Steve Vernon

evdarcy said:


> WOWZA! This sounds phenomenal! I haven't heard of the Liverpool thing and I live just over the water. Have you got more details on it?


It's Liverpool, Nova Scotia - not the Liverpool in the UK. Unless you meant "Across the Atlantic" when you said "over the water".


----------



## 91831

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Liverpool, Nova Scotia - not the Liverpool in the UK. Unless you meant "Across the Atlantic" when you said "over the water".


Ah. HAHAHAHAHA! I was confused for a moment as I thought you were from Canada, but then thought I must have been wrong in that assumption, with Liverpool and Halifax being mentioned. I honestly had no clue that there was a second Liverpool, Halifax I knew of, but not Liverpool.

Well I've learnt something today!

I suppose in that respect I am still over the water... just a LOT of it.


----------



## AaronFrale

Just a few cents on the H&T list after having run three kindle scout campaigns: I personally don't think it means much. I think those that do well get to have their books go behind the curtain where they run the book through a decision process. Those that don't make it behind the curtain get rejected fairly quickly.

My first campaign: H&T every single day except one (no tracking back then, I'd load the campaign to see), rejected 48 hours after completion. I may have screwed myself over because I was pulling up the campaign page every time I cut n' paste the page, check stats, etc. so I'm assuming I had a high amount of views to few nomination ratio so automatic rejection pile.

Second one: H&T 260 hours, mostly in beginning and end. Got behind the curtain. It took more than two weeks to reject. The other high performer books that ended on my same day (which I was tracking too by bookmarking their page) were rejected on Tuesday, and I got my letter on Friday. I used the notify scouts about the release button and got about 30 sales and som KU action (a couple thousands KU pages). Don't know how much were from scout versus or people looking for new releases. I do know it wasn't from my followers because I don't have any! 

Third one: H&T 60 hrs, no promo on my part. I wanted to see what would happen if I just posted and forgot about it. Took two weeks to reject, so not automatic rejection, but didn't get as far as the second. Don't know about the button yet because I did a pre-order (mainly because I wanted to experiment with it).


----------



## 91831

AaronFrale said:


> Third one: H&T 60 hrs, no promo on my part. I wanted to see what would happen if I just posted and forgot about it. Took two weeks to reject, so not automatic rejection, but didn't get as far as the second. Don't know about the button yet because I did a pre-order (mainly because I wanted to experiment with it).


I've basically done this -- except I can't help but check it of a morning when they do the stats update. But I stopped checking the front page a few days ago to see if it was appearing. I'm learning that it is what it is, and that it's great marketing (as you said about the button I'll be using that) and if it does get picked up well that's apple sauce!


----------



## Ellie Robbins

I've seen Fiverr mentioned a few times for promotional things - what are some of your favorite Fiverr vendors for KS promotions? I want to set up one per week or so just to try to make sure I feel like I've done everything I can.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Turns out Wolfie was in "Hot & Trending" for seven hours yesterday. Behind my back, the little devil.

This stuff is hard work.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Deborah Osment said:


> Turns out Wolfie was in "Hot & Trending" for seven hours yesterday. Behind my back, the little devil.
> 
> This stuff is hard work.


This stuff is making me bipolar. "Hey, look! I'm up! No, wait... I'm down..." And sometimes you blink and you miss the hot tag


----------



## Steve Vernon

One last shift this week. Thursday is my Friday.

Let's get on to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove
LAST DAY LEFT! Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
LAST DAY LEFT! Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
1 day left Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
2 days left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
3 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
4 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
4 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
4 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
7 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
7 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
8 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
9 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
14 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
15 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
18 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
21 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
21 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
24 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
24 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lauren Christopher said:


> I've seen Fiverr mentioned a few times for promotional things - what are some of your favorite Fiverr vendors for KS promotions? I want to set up one per week or so just to try to make sure I feel like I've done everything I can.


I've got an entire series of blog entries dealing with my 30 days of running my successful Kindle Scout campaign over on my blog - and in THIS entry I list a couple of Fiverr gigs that I used.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/23/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-day-20/


----------



## 91831

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got an entire series of blog entries dealing with my 30 days of running my successful Kindle Scout campaign over on my blog - and in THIS entry I list a couple of Fiverr gigs that I used.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/23/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-day-20/


I've just signed up to one of your suggestions. We'll see how it goes from my end


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two nomination slots open and filled them with:

Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath

My third selection (made a couple of days ago) was for The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove.

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Locked and loaded on The Girl Who Stole A Planet, Cowboy Jihad and Something Eternal.

Good luck to Stephen, Andrew and  Joel


----------



## Deborah Osment

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got an entire series of blog entries dealing with my 30 days of running my successful Kindle Scout campaign over on my blog - and in THIS entry I list a couple of Fiverr gigs that I used.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/23/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-day-20/


Thank you so much. You're the best.

Deborah


----------



## Aceserve

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two nomination slots open and filled them with:
> 
> Cowboy Jihad by Andrew Selsky
> Something Eternal by Joel T. McGrath
> 
> My third selection (made a couple of days ago) was for The Girl Who Stole A Planet by Stephen Colegrove.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much, Mark!!
Regards,
Andrew


----------



## Aceserve

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Locked and loaded on The Girl Who Stole A Planet, Cowboy Jihad and Something Eternal.
> 
> Good luck to Stephen, Andrew and Joel


Lloyd. I owe you a favor. Many thanks!

Regards,
Andrew


----------



## Evenstar

My slots just emptied so I added:

St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
Legion Found by K.C. Finn
Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita

Good luck guys!


----------



## colegrove

Thanks, everyone, for all the support!

Steve


----------



## MN_Arzu

_The Girl Who Stole a Planet _is just about to end tonight, good luck to you!!

I also have _The End of Worlds _(gotta give some love to my running mate!) and _Rift._ I'll check the list tomorrow and add a kboarder for sure 

Thank you all for helping us in this daunting and extremely long, extremely weird journey


----------



## Steve Vernon

evdarcy said:


> I've just signed up to one of your suggestions. We'll see how it goes from my end


Let us all know how it works out for you.

**********************



Deborah Osment said:


> Thank you so much. You're the best.
> 
> Deborah


Glad to help.I don't believe in throwing too much money at the initial campaign - but five bucks is always worth the gamble.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, my boss asked me if I could work an extra shift this week - and I sure do need the money - so I'm heading out the door shortly to an early shift.

So let's get on to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
1 day left  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
2 days left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
3 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
3 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
3 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
6 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
6 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
7 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
8 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
13 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
14 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
17 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
20 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
20 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
23 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
23 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
23 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## John Minx

First off, thanks to Steve and all the good people on this board for their invaluable briefing (just what I needed as I gear up for my own Kindle Scout attempt).

Votes cast just now for

Life After:The Void by Bryan Way
Legion Found by K.C Finn
Becoming The Wolf by D.L Osment


----------



## MN_Arzu

Life After: The Void by Bryan Way has now my nomination  

Good luck!!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots available this morning and selected:

Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow

Best of luck to all three and all those waiting in limbo.

Mark


----------



## BryanWay

John Minx said:


> First off, thanks to Steve and all the good people on this board for their invaluable briefing (just what I needed as I gear up for my own Kindle Scout attempt).
> 
> Votes cast just now for
> 
> Life After:The Void by Bryan Way
> Legion Found by K.C Finn
> Becoming The Wolf by D.L Osment





MN_Arzu said:


> Life After: The Void by Bryan Way has now my nomination
> 
> Good luck!!





Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots available this morning and selected:
> 
> Life After: The Void by Bryan Way
> Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
> St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
> 
> Best of luck to all three and all those waiting in limbo.
> 
> Mark


Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'm on pins and needles here. I entreat anyone who nominates _*Life After: The Void*_ to send me an e-mail or a PM, I'll happily send you the first book in the series, _*Life After: The Arising*_, for free on Kindle!


----------



## The reader

Hey! Hey! Hey! My name is Rich Douglas. My latest novel, "The Time Pendant," is on Kindle Scout. Please check out a section of it here:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30LG7VV1Z3H5M

If you like it, please nominate! 

Thank you,

Rich Douglas


----------



## chloegarner

I made hot and trending!  I had almost given up hope.    Thanks for the nominations, guys.  It's making a huge difference.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

chloegarner said:


> I made hot and trending! I had almost given up hope.  Thanks for the nominations, guys. It's making a huge difference.


I think _Portal Jumpers_ is in H & T because it's got two days to go, and people want to get a free copy if it's selected. I know I do.


----------



## cggaudet

Lexi Revellian said:


> I think _Portal Jumpers_ is in H & T because it's got two days to go, and people want to get a free copy if it's selected. I know I do.


True, people do this. But, if they didn't believe your book had a chance or didn't want a copy, they wouldn't vote for your book. If your on h&t I do think it's a good sign about your book, no matter when it happens.


----------



## cggaudet

MN_Arzu said:


> _The Girl Who Stole a Planet _is just about to end tonight, good luck to you!!
> 
> I also have _The End of Worlds _(gotta give some love to my running mate!) and _Rift._ I'll check the list tomorrow and add a kboarder for sure
> 
> Thank you all for helping us in this daunting and extremely long, extremely weird journey


Aww thanks.  I've noticed your book up on h&t lots. Congrats.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

cggaudet said:


> True, people do this. But, if they didn't believe your book had a chance or didn't want a copy, they wouldn't vote for your book. If your on h&t I do think it's a good sign about your book, no matter when it happens.


You misunderstand me. Why would people nominate a book they don't like in the hope of getting a free copy? Appealing books get an uptick at the end of the thirty days because scouts genuinely want to read the book.


----------



## cggaudet

Lexi Revellian said:


> You misunderstand me. Why would people nominate a book they don't like in the hope of getting a free copy? Appealing books get an uptick at the end of the thirty days because scouts genuinely want to read the book.


Yep. Totally misread. But, I agree with you. Haha.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Just nommed Life After: The Void and Portal Jumpers. Good luck.


----------



## BryanWay

Deborah Osment said:


> Just nommed Life After: The Void and Portal Jumpers. Good luck.


 

I got a serious case of paresthesia going on here!


----------



## Jas Silvera

Just wanted to pop in and say THANK YOU to everyone here for your support: I got the email today that Death's Dancer was selected for publication by Kindle Press. 

It hasn't really sunk in quite yet (I was having a mini "pat myself on the back" party for finishing the draft of another book today, so that feels weirdly co-opted in the best way!) but my mom and my husband are really excited, so I'm sure it will hit me in the middle of the night!  )

Best of luck to all of you in waiting, and campaigning! 


FWIW, I'll add another voice for not worrying about your stats too much (easier said than done, I know!) I thought things were not going so well for me, given a big lag around the 4th of July and I only had about 1.9K page views over the course of the campaign with WAY less than half of my hours in H&T...


----------



## chloegarner

Jas Silvera said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say THANK YOU to everyone here for your support: I got the email today that Death's Dancer was selected for publication by Kindle Press.
> 
> It hasn't really sunk in quite yet (I was having a mini "pat myself on the back" party for finishing the draft of another book today, so that feels weirdly co-opted in the best way!) but my mom and my husband are really excited, so I'm sure it will hit me in the middle of the night! )
> 
> Best of luck to all of you in waiting, and campaigning!
> 
> FWIW, I'll add another voice for not worrying about your stats too much (easier said than done, I know!) I thought things were not going so well for me, given a big lag around the 4th of July and I only had about 1.9K page views over the course of the campaign with WAY less than half of my hours in H&T...


I saw your cover on the 'new selections' banner and it made me grin. Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Way to go, Jasmine!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Jas Silvera said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say THANK YOU to everyone here for your support: I got the email today that Death's Dancer was selected for publication by Kindle Press.


AWESOME!!! Congrats girl!! Hopefully, we're right behind you


----------



## Jas Silvera

chloegarner said:


> I saw your cover on the 'new selections' banner and it made me grin. Congratulations!


Ooly Moly, I didn't even think to look there.  cool!


----------



## 91831

Jas Silvera said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say THANK YOU to everyone here for your support: I got the email today that Death's Dancer was selected for publication by Kindle Press.
> 
> It hasn't really sunk in quite yet (I was having a mini "pat myself on the back" party for finishing the draft of another book today, so that feels weirdly co-opted in the best way!) but my mom and my husband are really excited, so I'm sure it will hit me in the middle of the night! )
> 
> Best of luck to all of you in waiting, and campaigning!
> 
> FWIW, I'll add another voice for not worrying about your stats too much (easier said than done, I know!) I thought things were not going so well for me, given a big lag around the 4th of July and I only had about 1.9K page views over the course of the campaign with WAY less than half of my hours in H&T...


Whoop! Congrats!! I'm really made up for you 

Ugh, I'm no way even near those figures. Sigh. Ah well. It's free marketing (as I keep telling myself over and over and over!).

I can't imagine how excited you are!


----------



## 91831

So I did something a while back on Scout. Originally when I found scout I was looking through, reading the samples, picking which ones really intrigued me, but they weren't getting picked. So I tried an experiment where I would look at the covers, pick which ones I thought would get published -- I chose based on if they looked like they would already be on sale in a book shop -- and read the blurb. I found that most of those ones got picked.  

Then I tried it based only on the covers. No blurb reading at all. I literally just went, that looks like it could be produced by a publishing house and put it in my basket. The time I did that, ALL of my choices got picked. 

It's weird, but that's what happened. I haven't repeated the experiment to see if it would work again, but I thought that I would share.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ah - I love me a day off. First day off in six days. I work again tomorrow. Going to try and get some writing done today.

So let's get on to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner
1 day left St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
2 days left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
2 days left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
5 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
5 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
6 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
7 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
12 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
13 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
16 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
19 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
19 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
22 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
22 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
22 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
29 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

****************
AND - to any of you folks who are trying out a Headtalker or a Thunderclap to help bring in some views and/or nominations for your campaign, don't forget to follow along with our kboards Headtalker/Thunderclap thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.0.html

And a big shout-out to Lloyd MacRae for keeping THAT thread alive!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

evdarcy said:


> So I did something a while back on Scout. Originally when I found scout I was looking through, reading the samples, picking which ones really intrigued me, but they weren't getting picked. So I tried an experiment where I would look at the covers, pick which ones I thought would get published -- I chose based on if they looked like they would already be on sale in a book shop -- and read the blurb. I found that most of those ones got picked.
> 
> Then I tried it based only on the covers. No blurb reading at all. I literally just went, that looks like it could be produced by a publishing house and put it in my basket. The time I did that, ALL of my choices got picked.
> 
> It's weird, but that's what happened. I haven't repeated the experiment to see if it would work again, but I thought that I would share.


That's fascinating. Kindle Scout has made me realize just how vitally important covers are, not just for KS but on Amazon. That's where to put your money, if funds are limited.


----------



## lossincasa

Jas Silvera said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say THANK YOU to everyone here for your support: I got the email today that Death's Dancer was selected for publication by Kindle Press.


Got the email. Congratulations Jasmine! 
Btw your numbers were very good, I think. My Jester campaign is on its final five days and is not on this level so any help will be much appreciated 

Oh, and I had an opening so I nominated Portal Jumpers by Chloe Garner 
Good luck to everyone

Jester | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Deborah Osment

His list of books helps me out every single day with my nominations.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Had a spot open and added Portal Jumpers

Good luck Chloe


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got an entire series of blog entries dealing with my 30 days of running my successful Kindle Scout campaign over on my blog - and in THIS entry I list a couple of Fiverr gigs that I used.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/23/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-day-20/


Thank you, Steve!!! I'll be sure to look at that. You're the best.


----------



## MN_Arzu

evdarcy said:


> So I did something a while back on Scout. Originally when I found scout I was looking through, reading the samples, picking which ones really intrigued me, but they weren't getting picked. So I tried an experiment where I would look at the covers, pick which ones I thought would get published -- I chose based on if they looked like they would already be on sale in a book shop -- and read the blurb. I found that most of those ones got picked.
> 
> Then I tried it based only on the covers. No blurb reading at all. I literally just went, that looks like it could be produced by a publishing house and put it in my basket. The time I did that, ALL of my choices got picked.
> 
> It's weird, but that's what happened. I haven't repeated the experiment to see if it would work again, but I thought that I would share.


You know, I went looking at the already selected Kindle Scouts books, and almost all of them have good covers. There are a few that could use a make-over, but for the most part, you might be onto something


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well I mowed my lawn.
And I mowed it good.
Yes I mowed my lawn.
Woke the whole dang neighborhood.
Cuz' I'm a conscientious neighbor
I'm a conscientious man.
I get up every morning.
And make all the noise I can.

Who says old farts can't sing the blues?

So let's get on to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! St. Mary's Tomb by Yvonne Crow
1 day left Legion Found by K.C. Finn
1 day left Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
4 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
4 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
5 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
6 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
11 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
12 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
15 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
18 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
18 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
21 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
21 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
21 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
28 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## 91831

MN_Arzu said:


> You know, I went looking at the already selected Kindle Scouts books, and almost all of them have good covers. There are a few that could use a make-over, but for the most part, you might be onto something


Yeah as soon as my slots are free again I might give it another go just to see if it's consistent. But I think that the cover is DEFINITELY a factor as to what they're looking for.


----------



## 91831

MN_Arzu said:


> You know, I went looking at the already selected Kindle Scouts books, and almost all of them have good covers. There are a few that could use a make-over, but for the most part, you might be onto something


Yeah as soon as my slots are free again I might give it another go just to see if it's consistent. But I think that the cover is DEFINITELY a factor as to what they're looking for.

These were the ones I tried for the experiment (I only looked at those ending soon as it was an experiment haha!). No blurb reading. Had no idea what they were about other than what the cover showed. All picked.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Can someone please help me? I knew where this thread was once, but now I've lost it. Can you please point me in the right direction? Deborah


----------



## ....

Sigh . . . you're probably right about the covers. I didn't spend any money on mine. I just made sure to use a very high res stock image and followed the sizing specs exactly (I've noticed the covers on the site are all different widths). Thematically mine works, and the typeface is intentionally retro, but a professional designer I am not. Time will tell if I did enough, I suppose. Anyone who's read my sample will probably see that the cover fits.

If it all goes pear-shaped, I could always enter another book next year, right? Except -- lol -- I'm not exactly a fast writer. I love writing, but the re-writing takes me a very long time indeed. Perhaps because my subject matter was time travel, which is not the easiest thing to make internally consistent.

How long does it take you guys to complete a novel? A year? My first attempt took considerably longer than that.


----------



## ....

Deborah Osment said:


> Can someone please help me? I knew where this thread was once, but now I've lost it. Can you please point me in the right direction? Deborah


This?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.125


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Added St. Mary's Tomb to an open nomination slot

Good luck to Yvonne


----------



## Evenstar

Steve Vernon said:


> Well I mowed my lawn.
> And I mowed it good.
> Yes I mowed my lawn.
> Woke the whole dang neighborhood.
> Cuz' I'm a conscientious neighbor
> I'm a conscientious man.
> I get up every morning.
> And make all the noise I can.
> 
> Who says old farts can't sing the blues?


Blues? I thought it was a rap song

Good luck guys. I'm still dithering on whether to submit, and obsessing about the need for an author photo


----------



## Deborah Osment

Ryan D said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.125


Thank you.


----------



## Sebourn

Just nominated St. Mary's Tomb and Legion Found.  Good luck to both!


----------



## Ellie Robbins

I love this thread, and the list. I get on most every day just to make sure I get everyone from here on my nominations (even if the books don't interest me at all), and is in fact the only reason that I log onto KS daily to nominate a "last day" if I have a slot open. You guys rock, and I can't wait til I'm on the list myself. I'll probably post some cover option here pretty soon to see what you all think of them, though. My cover designer has apparently had a crises and melted down, so I might be shopping for a new option :-(


----------



## MN_Arzu

Lauren Christopher said:


> I love this thread, and the list. I get on most every day just to make sure I get everyone from here on my nominations (even if the books don't interest me at all), and is in fact the only reason that I log onto KS daily to nominate a "last day" if I have a slot open. You guys rock, and I can't wait til I'm on the list myself. I'll probably post some cover option here pretty soon to see what you all think of them, though. My cover designer has apparently had a crises and melted down, so I might be shopping for a new option :-(


Awwnnn that sucks. I had a similar problem with my editor... Anyway, you should try Fiverr. I've set up shop there as a Designer, and there are many talented people there that are not expensive at all 

Thanks for cheering us up as we go through the dark woods of Kindle Scout!


----------



## BryanWay

Has anyone else noticed that 'Vajra' (http://amzn.to/2aJPpoN) has been on the Hot & Trending list literally its entire campaign? How is that possible?!


----------



## MN_Arzu

BryanWay said:


> Has anyone else noticed that 'Vajra' has been on the Hot & Trending list literally its entire campaign? How is that possible?!


Tons of friends, campaign well planned, probably $$$ invested in promos... ::shrug::


----------



## Deborah Osment

MN_Arzu said:


> Tons of friends, campaign well planned, probably $$$ invested in promos... ::shrug::


I think it's simpler than that. It's an Asian book and has a huge audience to pull votes and readers from that is not available to us.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Today is Natal Day here in Halifax, Nova Scotia. Means there will be all kinds of events going on and a concert and fireworks - but I expect I'll be staying home today and getting another 1000 words on my manuscript, puttering around in the yard and trying to get myself geared up for next weekend. I'll be heading to the town of Liverpool, Nova Scotia to tell stories and sell books at the Liverpool Annual Paracon. They are putting my wife and I up at the hotel convention and feeding me as well. I'll have a book table that I will be manning in between my storytelling sessions and my wife and I intend to sell just as many books as we can. It's a bit of a working vacation but we'll also take advantage of the whirlpool bath and get a little bit of tourist-stuff done as well. I love gigs like this, but it means that I won't be able to keep up the list on Saturday OR Sunday.

So let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Legion Found by K.C. Finn
LAST DAY LEFT! Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
3 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
3 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
4 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
5 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
10 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
11 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
14 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
17 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
17 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
20 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
20 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
20 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
27 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## cggaudet

Evenstar said:


> Blues? I thought it was a rap song
> 
> Good luck guys. I'm still dithering on whether to submit, and obsessing about the need for an author photo


I know this is being discussed in another thread, but are you sure you have to use a photo rather than you're illustration? will they really not accept you unless you show your face?


----------



## Evenstar

cggaudet said:


> I know this is being discussed in another thread, but are you sure you have to use a photo rather than you're illustration? will they really not accept you unless you show your face?


I don't know. But I'm submitting under a brand new name as an experiment, so I think I actually will use a real photo anyway. I'm just shy


----------



## Evenstar

Question: If your book is part one of a series, would you try to have the other books finished before you submit?


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening so I nominated Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita from the list 

Myself have three days left, have to say not looking very good  I'll appreciate all the help I can get at this point 

Good luck to everyone still competing 

*
Jester* | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## Evenstar

Sorry, I have another question and can't find the answer anywhere on the submission form: The tag line must be 45 characters or less, does this include spaces? And the same with the blurb, it says 500 characters or less.


----------



## ....

Evenstar said:


> Sorry, I have another question and can't find the answer anywhere on the submission form: The tag line must be 45 characters or less, does this include spaces? And the same with the blurb, it says 500 characters or less.


Yes, it includes spaces. It's a bit of a challenge. It will stop you from typing when you reach the end of the editable field, so there's no ambiguity in that regard.


----------



## cggaudet

Ryan D said:


> Yes, it includes spaces. It's a bit of a challenge. It will stop you from typing when you reach the end of the editable field, so there's no ambiguity in that regard.


I went through so many taglines that were all a couple letters too long. So frustrating. It got to a point I just started making silly ones which ended up working for my series anyway. But the process took longer than writing the blurb.


----------



## 91831

BryanWay said:


> Has anyone else noticed that 'Vajra' (http://amzn.to/2aJPpoN) has been on the Hot & Trending list literally its entire campaign? How is that possible?!


I also noticed that you promised me forever https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BSZV412L6849 has also been in the whole time.

I've tried all sorts, promos, twitter, FB, FB ads, friends, family, etc, and I've not made it back in since day 3. My page views are also all over the place, but are less than 40 a day since day 3 too. sigh. I'm going to focus on preparing for a launch now, as I don't think that I'm going to get that happy email from KS now


----------



## Evenstar

cggaudet said:


> I went through so many taglines that were all a couple letters too long. So frustrating. It got to a point I just started making silly ones which ended up working for my series anyway. But the process took longer than writing the blurb.


I love your tag line!


----------



## Lisa Marie Keck

I'm on day 8 of 'in review' and am dying slowly on the inside.  Does anyone know if they send out the emails on a certain day of the week?


----------



## 91831

Lisa Marie Keck said:


> I'm on day 8 of 'in review' and am dying slowly on the inside. Does anyone know if they send out the emails on a certain day of the week?


I think the longer it takes the more promise there is? I've heard of people getting told the same day that they weren't getting it (probably me!) and some only two days later, some it took two weeks. Sorry that's not much help, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## cggaudet

Lisa Marie Keck said:


> I'm on day 8 of 'in review' and am dying slowly on the inside. Does anyone know if they send out the emails on a certain day of the week?


I think I remember a bunch going through during the first of the week on Monday's and Tuesdays. At day 9, you shouldn't have to wait much longer. They can only take up to 15 days. (Not helpful for your nerves, I'm sure) Good luck!!


----------



## Lisa Marie Keck

evdarcy said:


> I think the longer it takes the more promise there is? I've heard of people getting told the same day that they weren't getting it (probably me!) and some only two days later, some it took two weeks. Sorry that's not much help, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Thanks so much for the well wishes and info!


----------



## Lisa Marie Keck

cggaudet said:


> I think I remember a bunch going through during the first of the week on Monday's and Tuesdays. At day 9, you shouldn't have to wait much longer. They can only take up to 15 days. (Not helpful for your nerves, I'm sure) Good luck!!


I hope I don't have to wait much longer either. I did a twitter pitch day during my campaign and had an offer on the same book from another publisher (good problem to have) but it's making everything so complicated. Thanks for responding, best of luck with your work as well!


----------



## ....

Lisa Marie Keck said:


> I hope I don't have to wait much longer either. I did a twitter pitch day during my campaign and had an offer on the same book from another publisher (good problem to have) but it's making everything so complicated. Thanks for responding, best of luck with your work as well!


So your book is definitely getting a traditional release? That's great. Good problem to have indeed, and no need to worry.


----------



## 91831

Okay my twitter adds just went live... Let's see if this makes any difference.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Three open slots, three books nominated:

Legion Found by K.C. Finn
Dreaming in Egypt by Maria Isabel Pita
The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton

Good luck all!

Mark


----------



## Lisa Marie Keck

Ryan D said:


> So your book is definitely getting a traditional release? That's great. Good problem to have indeed, and no need to worry.


It's a smaller publisher, terms are okay but not great, so I'd like to have Amazon as an option for it as well. Never thought I'd be in this position!


----------



## Sebourn

My murder mystery/ghost story TOKLAT'S DAUGHTER is alive and well and is now available! Thanks to all who helped support its Kindle Scout campaign!

https://www.amazon.com/Toklats-Daughter-Mitch-Sebourn-ebook/dp/B01JFDVZC4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1470086678&sr=8-3&keywords=mitch+sebourn


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Lisa Marie Keck said:


> I'm on day 8 of 'in review' and am dying slowly on the inside. Does anyone know if they send out the emails on a certain day of the week?


STUCK is my second submittal to the program. My last book, Son of Justice, was selected earlier this year. I received the notice on a Friday, so I think they just happen when it's time.

For reference, my hours in H&T and page views were fairly low on SoJ: 141 hours, 660 page views.


----------



## 91831

Steven L. Hawk said:


> For reference, my hours in H&T and page views were fairly low on SoJ: 141 hours, 660 page views.


Ugh. Still not gonna happen for me. My H&T is so low.

I think it would be cool to have a Scout Stats thread. So just a thread you post your stats too and if you were published. Like

H&T: xx hours
Views: xxx
Picked: Yes/No.

That way people could see if there was a correlation between things a lot easier than trawling through. 
Sorry this is the mathematician in me coming out! I'm a maths teacher and I'm always looking for numbers.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

evdarcy said:


> Ugh. Still not gonna happen for me. My H&T is so low.
> 
> I think it would be cool to have a Scout Stats thread. So just a thread you post your stats too and if you were published. Like
> 
> H&T: xx hours
> Views: xxx
> Picked: Yes/No.
> 
> That way people could see if there was a correlation between things a lot easier than trawling through.
> Sorry this is the mathematician in me coming out! I'm a maths teacher and I'm always looking for numbers.


I like this idea a lot - plus a cover picture.


----------



## cggaudet

evdarcy said:


> Ugh. Still not gonna happen for me. My H&T is so low.
> 
> I think it would be cool to have a Scout Stats thread. So just a thread you post your stats too and if you were published. Like
> 
> H&T: xx hours
> Views: xxx
> Picked: Yes/No.
> 
> That way people could see if there was a correlation between things a lot easier than trawling through.
> Sorry this is the mathematician in me coming out! I'm a maths teacher and I'm always looking for numbers.


I went through this forum and gathered all of the info before and then Lincoln made a nice little website and has been keeping up the information since. It's not a ton of data, but you can kind of get a sense of what it looks like. No covers though. Never really thought they were important before, though I do wonder. http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout


----------



## MN_Arzu

Whoa, there haven't been any new books in two days, which YAY! less competition!

Also, I noticed our Indian story friend hasn't been trending for a while today... in case someone was interested


----------



## Steve Vernon

Let me fill you folks in on how my Kindle Scout adventures have been coming along.

The book went live at the end of April. By the end of May sales had paid off one-third of my initial advance. June's sales have paid off HALF of my initial advance. I am hoping to see some actual profit by early autumn.

I'm not sure WHAT has happened this weekend, but the Amazon ranking for KELPIE DREAMS is up to 3951! That is a huge leap and ample testimony to the powerful Kindle Scout promotional engines.


Lastly, you might want to give a read to what fellow Kboards author D.L. Osment has to say about her Kindle Scout campaign over at my blog.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/08/01/kindle-scout-author-campaign/

Let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
2 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
3 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
4 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
9 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
10 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
13 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
16 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
16 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
19 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
19 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
19 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
26 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Evenstar

Well, I finally submitted, and I'm already on tenterhooks!


----------



## John Minx

Congratulations on the rocket-propelled sales leap, Steve (long may it push you up the charts)  

My own long, hard trek begins tomorrow, and I'll post the details here when they finally go live (apologies for jostling my way onto the podium, MN).


----------



## 91831

Lauren Christopher said:


> I like this idea a lot - plus a cover picture.


Oooh yes. I'll do it now!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I received a couple of panic-stricken messages last night regarding the apparent disappearance of the Kindle Scout thread. Apparently, that was only temporary. The moderators were excising a couple of blatantly over-promoting entries to the thread - (you know, one of those NOMINATE-ME-NOMINATE-ME entries that we can all sometimes be guilty of) - and they inadvertently dropped the whole thread into a nearby dumpster. Fortunately, a wandering rat spotted the thread and said something along the lines of "Gee, this doesn't look edible to me." and threw it back out of the dumpster and landed back here in kboards.

So no - you folks who messaged me and messaged Ann and Betsy - the Kindle Scout thread is not extinct. We haven't broken the internet. Your feet do not smell so funny that you were banned.

All is good with the world.


----------



## 91831

I have just stopped my Facebook and Twitter promos as I'm thinking that I don't have the stats to be selected and I'd rather spend the cash on launch promos tbh.  Now I just have to figure out how to do that...!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> The moderators were excising a couple of blatantly over-promoting entries to the thread - (you know, one of those NOMINATE-ME-NOMINATE-ME entries that we can all sometimes be guilty of) - and they inadvertently dropped the whole thread into a nearby dumpster. Fortunately, a wandering rat spotted the thread and said something along the lines of "Gee, this doesn't look edible to me." and threw it back out of the dumpster and landed back here in kboards.


Was it a Time Rat?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> Was it a Time Rat?




I see what you did there.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> Let me fill you folks in on how my Kindle Scout adventures have been coming along.
> 
> The book went live at the end of April. By the end of May sales had paid off one-third of my initial advance. June's sales have paid off HALF of my initial advance. I am hoping to see some actual profit by early autumn.
> 
> I'm not sure WHAT has happened this weekend, but the Amazon ranking for KELPIE DREAMS is up to 3951! That is a huge leap and ample testimony to the powerful Kindle Scout promotional engines.
> 
> 
> Lastly, you might want to give a read to what fellow Kboards author D.L. Osment has to say about her Kindle Scout campaign over at my blog.
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/08/01/kindle-scout-author-campaign/


Hi, all, Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective, Kindle Press) posted about his KS experience. This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/

Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information


----------



## Lisa Marie Keck

Steven L. Hawk said:


> STUCK is my second submittal to the program. My last book, Son of Justice, was selected earlier this year. I received the notice on a Friday, so I think they just happen when it's time.
> 
> For reference, my hours in H&T and page views were fairly low on SoJ: 141 hours, 660 page views.


Nothing heard yesterday. For reference myself, I had only 284 views and only 21 hours in hot and trending (on the last day only it achieved this stat). This, from looking at some of you fine authors, is a fraction of the success you had in the campaign. Crossing fingers and wishing everyone the best!


----------



## samanthawarren

Only 4 days left for ZOMBIE NATION and I'm starting to stress, though I know there's no point and it'll either get selected or it won't. I put more money than I intended into this campaign, but not a lot, so hopefully it won't be much of a loss if I don't get selected.


----------



## KGGiarratano

I'm chiming in -- haven't been around lately -- because my book didn't get high stats and it still got selected. My book is well-written and well-branded and I think that was my success.

Anyway, it was published via KP in March and I still haven't paid off my advance if that helps. I did get a promotion last month, but the tail wasn't much to speak of. But I don't have the sequel out yet, so there's that. I'm still glad I submitted. The advance pays for the cover art and editing on the whole series. I have no complaints.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KGGiarratano said:


> I'm chiming in -- haven't been around lately -- because my book didn't get high stats and it still got selected. My book is well-written and well-branded and I think that was my success.
> 
> Anyway, it was published via KP in March and I still haven't paid off my advance if that helps. I did get a promotion last month, but the tail wasn't much to speak of. But I don't have the sequel out yet, so there's that. I'm still glad I submitted. The advance pays for the cover art and editing on the whole series. I have no complaints.


Awesome, congratulations!

I'm still waiting to hear how my book's first month of existence went. Finished book 2 today and planning to release it on my own in a couple of weeks! Super exciting!

My KP book reached its lowest ranking since launch today at 19,000 but its pushed back up to 11,000 for now so I'm still pretty excited


----------



## P.A. Thomas

I haven't been checking in much either, just started a new job so I'm back on the employment train. Blessings has only 10 days left which is cool, but my stats are pretty sucky; little over 150 or so views and no hours in H&T. I guess it's not too bad since I haven't been advertising a whole lot, haha. But I'm just anxious for it to be published whether by KS or not!

Also today is my birthday so help me out with some views, eh? I'm 29 years old now and I'm grumpy as heck. I did start writing the new book today though, so that's something. It's not a sequel to Blessings, which I may turn into a series though it is written as a standalone, but I feel like it will be a stronger work because I have more of an emotional attachment to it. Plus I am writing in first-person which is a little easier for me TBH.

Been nominating new entries on occasion (And glad to see that Death's Dancer got in, though I've seen way more rejections than acceptances) and today I filled my slots with the top 3 books on Steve's list to help out. As always, good luck everyone!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

KGGiarratano said:


> Anyway, it was published via KP in March and I still haven't paid off my advance if that helps. I did get a promotion last month, but the tail wasn't much to speak of. But I don't have the sequel out yet, so there's that. I'm still glad I submitted. The advance pays for the cover art and editing on the whole series. I have no complaints.


Hi, old KS campaign friend! I'm sorry you're not enjoying the highest possible royalties, but you've got an awesome title and charming cover, with an atmospheric opening (as far as I got - I've been busy!). I hope you'll see long, steady profits in the days to come. In case it's an encouragement to others wondering whether they can make it without KS, this KS "loser" published the last few days of January and in six months I've had $900 in Kindle Select royalties, and I've sold almost $600 (net royalties) of the same book in paperback. So at six months in to independently publishing I'm at that magic $1500 KP gives as an advance, and I'm pretty pleased with that, though it IS a lot of work on this side doing my own promotions (which reduce my royalties, of course, as a cost of doing business). I have since written a short story whose release gave me some synergy in sales, and my novel is helping to sell the story. I will have a free promotion on the story in about ten days, and I look forward to experimenting with that and seeing how it impacts sales of the novel.

I do like seeing the effects of promotions on sales, as that helps me do business smarter as I promote. But I'd also like to see what KP can do for me, so at this point I'm planning to be back on Kindle Scout when my in-progress novel is ready to go. That will be a while!


----------



## Deborah Osment

Steve, Steve, where are you, Steve? Oh, there you are.

The Second Stage of Grief
Jester

Right on it.


----------



## 91831

Okay I have decided that I can't give up.  I've checked out Headtalker and I'm going to give it a go!


----------



## 91831

Evenstar said:


> Well, I finally submitted, and I'm already on tenterhooks!


Good Luck! It doesn't get any easier either!


----------



## chloegarner

Got my notification this evening.  Portal Jumpers isn't going to make it.  I'll get it pushed through KDP shortly, but tonight I'll just be bummed.  Thanks for the great positivity, guys, and good luck to everyone still campaigning!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

chloegarner said:


> Got my notification this evening. Portal Jumpers isn't going to make it. I'll get it pushed through KDP shortly, but tonight I'll just be bummed. Thanks for the great positivity, guys, and good luck to everyone still campaigning!


Condolences, Chloe!


----------



## MN_Arzu

chloegarner said:


> Got my notification this evening. Portal Jumpers isn't going to make it. I'll get it pushed through KDP shortly, but tonight I'll just be bummed. Thanks for the great positivity, guys, and good luck to everyone still campaigning!


::hugs::

At the very least, you gained experience and a e-mails to shout out your novel


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Lexi Revellian said:


> Was it a Time Rat?


The kboards needs a like button. Like!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

chloegarner said:


> Got my notification this evening. Portal Jumpers isn't going to make it. I'll get it pushed through KDP shortly, but tonight I'll just be bummed. Thanks for the great positivity, guys, and good luck to everyone still campaigning!


Really sorry about this, Chloe - I thought _Portal Jumpers_ was one of the most interesting reads on the site. I think you should consider having people on the cover when you publish.


----------



## John Minx

My campaign for Blood Red Skies went live this morning, so if you could add it to the list that would be greatly appreciated:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2UW41V13VTNDS

On the voting front, I added mine to Jester with my one free slot today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so I found out that the reason that KELPIE DREAMS bounced up in the rankings was due to a time-limited promotion that Kindle Press put on. One of my fellow Kindle Press authors was in a board meeting and spotted it on her i-phone but wasn't at liberty to check out the exact details. In any case, the book has slid back down to about 12000 already this morning, so it might be a fairly short-lived spike, but any good weather is fine by me.



Let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
1 day left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
2 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
3 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
8 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
9 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
12 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
15 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
15 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
18 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
18 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
18 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
25 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
29 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
29 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## 91831

chloegarner said:


> Got my notification this evening. Portal Jumpers isn't going to make it. I'll get it pushed through KDP shortly, but tonight I'll just be bummed. Thanks for the great positivity, guys, and good luck to everyone still campaigning!


Awww, I'm sorry to hear that Chloe... I find that those with the most interesting beginnings tend to get snubbed, which is a shame! Definitely get it on KDP and push it!


----------



## 91831

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so I found out that the reason that KELPIE DREAMS bounced up in the rankings was due to a time-limited promotion that Kindle Press put on. One of my fellow Kindle Press authors was in a board meeting and spotted it on her i-phone but wasn't at liberty to check out the exact details. In any case, the book has slid back down to about 12000 already this morning, so it might be a fairly short-lived spike, but any good weather is fine by me.


When you say promo is that such as the book being free for a while or down in price? Do you still get the royalty rate of the usual price or down to the promo price?

On another note, my headtalker is going well and can be found here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/an-unconventional-meeting/


----------



## Steve Vernon

evdarcy said:


> When you say promo is that such as the book being free for a while or down in price? Do you still get the royalty rate of the usual price or down to the promo price?


It was reported to me second-hand, but I believe that the book was available for a short time at the discounted price of $1.99. I still 50% of that sales price, which is better than the 35% that I would have received for a similar one-day promotion through KDP.

It is one of the shortcomings of Kindle Scout, in that I can't manipulate the prices or arrange my own promotions - however, they have sold a lot more of this book than I sell of any of my others, so I am not going to moan too loudly. On the other hand, they do arrange longer promotions, sometimes as long as a month - and I have it on the authority of some of the author Kindle Press authors that I have chatted with that Kindle Press DOES let you know ahead of time regarding long-term promotions, which is great because this would allow me as an author the chance to help get the word out about the promotion.


----------



## Laurie Cook

I'm new to this forum and so I hope I have found the correct thread. I have had my latest book "A Lingering Evil" accepted into the Kindle Scout program and the campaign just went live. This is a "cozy mystery" that I hope you will find worthy of nomination. Thank you. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


----------



## Steve Vernon

Laurie Cook said:


> I'm new to this forum and so I hope I have found the correct thread. I have had my latest book "A Lingering Evil" accepted into the Kindle Scout program and the campaign just went live. This is a "cozy mystery" that I hope you will find worthy of nomination. Thank you. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


I've got you covered, Laurie. You're on the list. Good luck with your campaign.

Me, I've got to head for work now.


----------



## hlynn117

Steve Vernon said:


> Let me fill you folks in on how my Kindle Scout adventures have been coming along.
> 
> The book went live at the end of April. By the end of May sales had paid off one-third of my initial advance. June's sales have paid off HALF of my initial advance. I am hoping to see some actual profit by early autumn.
> 
> I'm not sure WHAT has happened this weekend, but the Amazon ranking for KELPIE DREAMS is up to 3951! That is a huge leap and ample testimony to the powerful Kindle Scout promotional engines.
> 
> 
> Lastly, you might want to give a read to what fellow Kboards author D.L. Osment has to say about her Kindle Scout campaign over at my blog.
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/08/01/kindle-scout-author-campaign/
> 
> Let's get on to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
> 2 days left Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 3 days left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
> 4 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
> 9 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
> 10 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
> 13 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
> 16 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> 16 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
> 19 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
> 19 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
> 19 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
> 26 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I'm glad to see this program is working so well for so many. It kind of seemed gimmicky at first ("American Idol" of books...groan), but it's a way for Amazon to help find and promote authors that have a small but potentially growing audience.


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening so I nominated The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton 

Last day of my campaign, I must say that the experience was well worth it. I learned a lot, I think. Thanks for everyone that voted for Jester and I'll continue watching and supporting those that are still running 

Good luck guys!

*Jester* | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## 91831

lossincasa said:


> Had an opening so I nominated The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
> 
> Last day of my campaign, I must say that the experience was well worth it. I learned a lot, I think. Thanks for everyone that voted for Jester and I'll continue watching and supporting those that are still running
> 
> Good luck guys!
> 
> *Jester* | https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## lossincasa

evdarcy said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!


Thank you!


----------



## 91831

Ryan D said:


> Sigh . . . you're probably right about the covers. I didn't spend any money on mine. I just made sure to use a very high res stock image and followed the sizing specs exactly (I've noticed the covers on the site are all different widths). Thematically mine works, and the typeface is intentionally retro, but a professional designer I am not. Time will tell if I did enough, I suppose. Anyone who's read my sample will probably see that the cover fits.
> 
> If it all goes pear-shaped, I could always enter another book next year, right? Except -- lol -- I'm not exactly a fast writer. I love writing, but the re-writing takes me a very long time indeed. Perhaps because my subject matter was time travel, which is not the easiest thing to make internally consistent.
> 
> How long does it take you guys to complete a novel? A year? My first attempt took considerably longer than that.


Ryan, I've noticed Moral Risk on the Hot and Trending every day! I think your cover is great, and that whatever you're doing you're doing it very well!

BTW it took my two years to finish AUM BUT that was with a 20 month break from starting it and then restarting it! Haha! When I actually got my head out of my arse it took less than 3 months to write.


----------



## ....

evdarcy said:


> Ryan, I've noticed Moral Risk on the Hot and Trending every day! I think your cover is great, and that whatever you're doing you're doing it very well!
> 
> BTW it took my two years to finish AUM BUT that was with a 20 month break from starting it and then restarting it! Haha! When I actually got my head out of my arse it took less than 3 months to write.


Aww, thank you, it means a lot. I was basically too busy to spam all of my networks on the first day so I realised that spreading it out and only doing a bit of promotion each day works better for me. I think that what's going to happen is I'll reach about 10-12 days and then burn out . . . and drop out of H&T. I'll try and push it back up there for the end.

I won't lie, my stats are really, unexpectedly good compared to others I've read here (from people who DID get picked), but I don't think I'll get selected. Certain genres, themes (and also being part of a series, or coming from an established Amazon bestseller) seem to get the green light ahead of others. I've been given advice to 'write to market' in the past, but I don't think I could do that.

I started my book years ago -- I won't say how many because it's ridiculous. But it didn't take years to *write*. I take the research rather seriously, and I was working on other stuff, some of which has seen the light of day (short stories), and others (novels) still have a loooong road ahead of them. As a (not very apt) comparison though: Donna Tartt has released only three novels in a thirty-year career. Madness, or genius. I'm not sure which.


----------



## Evenstar

Well, my campaign has officially launched.

Dear Steve, mighty Kindle Scout thread God, I offer my humble link for your list.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WL4ADH27LLGG


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so today is my last day before I hit the road. I'll get the list up Friday morning, but Saturday I won't be at my computer to update it. I'll be back home by Sunday around suppertime.



Let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Second Stage of Grief by Katherine Hayton
LAST DAY LEFT! Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
1 day left The Con Season by Adam Cesare
2 days left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
7 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
8 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
11 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
14 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
14 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
17 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
17 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
17 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
24 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
28 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
28 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
29 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## ....

Evenstar said:


> Well, my campaign has officially launched. _Bites nails_
> 
> Dear Steve, mighty Kindle Scout thread God, I offer my humble link for your list.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WL4ADH27LLGG


Looks interesting -- nice cover, too. Good to see someone else who hasn't used the seemingly ubiquitous Bebas Neue typeface...


----------



## Mark Wakely

Two slots opened and I filled them with:

Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
The Con Season by Adam Cesare

Best of luck.

Mark

P.S.: For general information, I've nominated 75 books so far and 13 have been accepted by KS. I can only assume those who are nominating books from Steve's daily list have similar numbers. For what it's worth, that's a _much_ higher percentage than your typical slush pile submission.

Just a little encouraging food for thought.


----------



## lossincasa

Mark Wakely said:


> Two slots opened and I filled them with:
> 
> Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
> The Con Season by Adam Cesare
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Mark
> 
> P.S.: For general information, I've nominated 75 books so far and 13 have been accepted by KS. I can only assume those who are nominating books from Steve's daily list have similar numbers. For what it's worth, that's a _much_ higher percentage than your typical slush pile submission.
> 
> Just a little encouraging food for thought.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## adamcesare

Mark Wakely said:


> Two slots opened and I filled them with:
> 
> Jester by Angelo Tsanatelis
> The Con Season by Adam Cesare
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Mark
> 
> P.S.: For general information, I've nominated 75 books so far and 13 have been accepted by KS. I can only assume those who are nominating books from Steve's daily list have similar numbers. For what it's worth, that's a _much_ higher percentage than your typical slush pile submission.
> 
> Just a little encouraging food for thought.


Thanks, Mark! And that 13 out of 75 stat is an encouraging ratio! Boy. I'm going to be a nervous wreck for the next few days. But a huge thanks to everyone for their advice (both direct and indirect, since I've been mostly silent while lurking)!


----------



## RMGauthier

P.S.: For general information, I've nominated 75 books so far and 13 have been accepted by KS. I can only assume those who are nominating books from Steve's daily list have similar numbers. For what it's worth, that's a _much_ higher percentage than your typical slush pile submission.

*I have 142 nominated, 18 have been accepted, but 9 are still under review. Not bad statics in comparison.

**Now my biggest problem is getting them read and reviewed... LOL


----------



## Steve Vernon

157 nominated for me, with 36 selected nominations. That's almost 25 percent, give or take.


----------



## 91831

Did anyone else get antsy at this point and just want it over with so you could get on with publishing them yourself?  

I think that I've reached that stage... I'm like OH JUST HURRY UP!

I actually went off and created accounts at Nook and Kobo this evening in prep!


----------



## The reader

Hey! Hey! almost 15 days left. Please check out "The Time Pendant," by Rich Douglas on kindle scout. If you like it, please nominate. If it wins, you will receive a free copy.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30LG7VV1Z3H5M

  

Rich Douglas, author


----------



## MN_Arzu

evdarcy said:


> Did anyone else get antsy at this point and just want it over with so you could get on with publishing them yourself?
> 
> I think that I've reached that stage... I'm like OH JUST HURRY UP!
> 
> I actually went off and created accounts at Nook and Kobo this evening in prep!


YES! I still have 14 days to go... I'm still editing and ironing some plot holes or character problems, but the wait is hard no matter what you do...


----------



## JamesPaddock

Can't forget about Drive by Death now a 1 day left. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FX8JXIPHM92M
Love the list. Am going through it now.


----------



## AnnMPratley

Well I am currently sending my fourth book through Kindle Scout, but only just now learned of this wonderful place, thanks to Kathy in Goodreads ...

No harm in asking for a little help, I suppose (she asks shyly):

https://www.amazon.com/Ann-M-Pratley/e/B01GAO60PS


----------



## Steve Vernon

See that happy dude in the picture? That is a man who TRULY loves hand-selling his books. There is no place that I am happier as when I am sitting there at my book table, talking to folks about my books. It is a really great sensation for me, to sit there and personally autograph a book that I have written for a person who has pressed actual money into my hands for it.

THIS, more than any other reason, is why I try to make time to get as many of my KDP e-books into print as possible.



Now let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Con Season by Adam Cesare
LAST DAY LEFT! Driven by Death by James Paddock
1 day left Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren
6 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
7 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
10 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
13 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
13 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
16 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
16 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
16 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
21 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
23 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
27 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
27 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
28 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

NOTE: I WILL BE OFF-LINE TOMORROW, SO I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO POST THIS LIST TOMORROW MORNING.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

AnnMPratley said:


> Well I am currently sending my fourth book through Kindle Scout, but only just now learned of this wonderful place, thanks to Kathy in Goodreads ...
> 
> No harm in asking for a little help, I suppose (she asks shyly):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ann-M-Pratley/e/B01GAO60PS


Another Kiwi!

Please win so I'm not the only one in Kindle Press with a funny accent.

Well, a funny Kiwi accent, anyway. There's still that weird guy from Canada - what's his name? - Steve something...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Katherine Hayton said:


> There's still that weird guy from Canada - what's his name? - Steve something...


Hey now!


----------



## John Minx

> See that happy dude in the picture? That is a man who TRULY loves hand-selling his books. There is no place that I am happier as when I am sitting there at my book table, talking to folks about my books.


Enjoy Paracon, Steve, and I hope you find the time for a soak in that there whirlpool bath


----------



## Ellie Robbins

I nominated these today : The Con Season by Adam Cesare, Driven by Death by James Paddock & Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren so good luck to you guys. I love the list. I really do.

Can you guys give me some feedback on my new cover? I just got it back from a designer on Fiverr, of all places. It's a Young Adult Urban Fantasy. Think it'll get me into the winners circle? I've been told the book is okay, too. Thanks!!!


----------



## Evenstar

Lauren Christopher said:


> I nominated these today : The Con Season by Adam Cesare, Driven by Death by James Paddock & Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren so good luck to you guys. I love the list. I really do.
> 
> Can you guys give me some feedback on my new cover? I just got it back from a designer on Fiverr, of all places. It's a Young Adult Urban Fantasy. Think it'll get me into the winners circle? I've been told the book is okay, too. Thanks!!!


Be careful with Fiverr, ask to see the licence for the images. But other than that, I have to say I think it's really good. It definitely says YA UF. Confused by the surround though - I assume that won't appear on the book?


----------



## AnnMPratley

Okay totally unrelated to Kindle Scout I know but this website is making me lost too much so I'm plonking this question right down, right here ... how do all you other authors get those little pictures of your book covers, and other links, at the bottom of your posts?? If anyone can direct me to a how-to in here for that, I would greatly appreciate it! It looks so impressive, but I am at a loss of how to have little pictures of my book covers running along the bottom of my posts...


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Evenstar said:


> Be careful with Fiverr, ask to see the licence for the images. But other than that, I have to say I think it's really good. It definitely says YA UF. Confused by the surround though - I assume that won't appear on the book?


Right, the background is just how he sent me a shot of it along with the 3D rendering. The actual cover file doesn't have the shelf background. Ask to see the license, huh? Ok. I had no idea that could be an issue. I'm guessing the standard license for 500k views or something is all I need, right?

Thanks for the compliment! I think I kinda love the cover.... It's much better than ones I previously had made from an artist / designer on Facebook.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

AnnMPratley said:


> Okay totally unrelated to Kindle Scout I know but this website is making me lost too much so I'm plonking this question right down, right here ... how do all you other authors get those little pictures of your book covers, and other links, at the bottom of your posts?? If anyone can direct me to a how-to in here for that, I would greatly appreciate it! It looks so impressive, but I am at a loss of how to have little pictures of my book covers running along the bottom of my posts...


There's an Author Signature tool that lets you set it up... http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/


----------



## AnnMPratley

Katherine Hayton said:


> There's an Author Signature tool that lets you set it up... http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/


Thank you Katherine (aka fellow Kiwi)!! And now I think I might know how to actually reply to forum messages too (hopefully - if this message turns up in a random forum - sorry!)...

Good to hear your scout book was selected and published by Kindle Press - I got my third rejection this morning but who knows, perhaps book #4 will be happier! 



Ann


----------



## MN_Arzu

Evenstar said:


> Be careful with Fiverr, ask to see the licence for the images. But other than that, I have to say I think it's really good. It definitely says YA UF. Confused by the surround though - I assume that won't appear on the book?


I'm curious now. I'm a graphic designer, and I'm also on Fiverr, what exactly would you need me to give you to prove I purchased the image? Or that I have the rights to do this cover?


----------



## PatrickNole

Hello kboarders!

My campaign for The Twiddle Theory is nearing the end of its run (9 days left) and I'm concerned that I haven't done enough to get the link out there https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5. So, I've decided to just drop it in the middle of my sentences https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5 from now on. It's like subliminal messaging only a lot more https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5 annoying.


----------



## Deborah Osment

You look incredible!!!


----------



## samanthawarren

Lauren Christopher said:


> I nominated these today : The Con Season by Adam Cesare, Driven by Death by James Paddock & Zombie Nation by Samantha Warren so good luck to you guys. I love the list. I really do.
> 
> Can you guys give me some feedback on my new cover? I just got it back from a designer on Fiverr, of all places. It's a Young Adult Urban Fantasy. Think it'll get me into the winners circle? I've been told the book is okay, too. Thanks!!!


Cover looks great! Definitely says YA UF to me.


----------



## Evenstar

MN_Arzu said:


> I'm curious now. I'm a graphic designer, and I'm also on Fiverr, what exactly would you need me to give you to prove I purchased the image? Or that I have the rights to do this cover?


I don't know. I just remember a case recently where someone bought a cover on Fiverr and then got sued for using one of the images, which the 'designer' had just lifted off the internet. I think there was a thread about it on here a couple of months ago. I'm sure the majority are very straight, but it is the author who gets the fine if the image is not licensed, which is why I advised checking.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Evenstar said:


> I don't know. I just remember a case recently where someone bought a cover on Fiverr and then got sued for using one of the images, which the 'designer' had just lifted off the internet. I think there was a thread about it on here a couple of months ago. I'm sure the majority are very straight, but it is the author who gets the fine if the image is not licensed, which is why I advised checking.


Most of the Top Fiverr gigs use images, either royalty images they have contracts to use, or on free royalty sites, and some of them require you to send them the image to use for the cover. You can definitely get sued, but if the image is commercial licensing you'll be fine, and that's what many fiverr gigs use. However, if they just google images and pull them you could get screwed, so be careful.

That applies to anything in life lol!


----------



## chloegarner

Evenstar said:


> I don't know. I just remember a case recently where someone bought a cover on Fiverr and then got sued for using one of the images, which the 'designer' had just lifted off the internet. I think there was a thread about it on here a couple of months ago. I'm sure the majority are very straight, but it is the author who gets the fine if the image is not licensed, which is why I advised checking.


My designer gives me all of the locations to cite on my copyright page, including the license type. It lets me go look at all of them to double check that they are appropriate to use.


----------



## Deborah Osment

I use Steve's list to keep my nomination slots filled but as a current competitor myself, I know how important pageviews are. Is it kosher for me to stop by each one on our list and give them a pageview a day as further support?

Thank you,

Deborah


----------



## Evenstar

Deborah Osment said:


> I use Steve's list to keep my nomination slots filled but as a current competitor myself, I know how important pageviews are. Is it kosher for me to stop by each one on our list and give them a pageview a day as further support?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Deborah


I was rather under the impression that a page view that didn't turn into a nomination would be more detrimental than helpful? If I was Amazon then I think I'd view it that way.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Evenstar said:


> I was rather under the impression that a page view that didn't turn into a nomination would be more detrimental than helpful? If I was Amazon then I think I'd view it that way.


But if it weren't important, why would they give you a specific stat about it? I think it's hard enough to get someone to click on your book, and even harder to get a nomination. So, having no views at all would be the worst that could happen, since it shows there's absolutely no interest. Or that's how I see it, anyway 

Twelve days to go in my campaign... Longest thirty days _ever_.


----------



## AnnMPratley

PatrickNole said:


> Hello kboarders!
> 
> My campaign for The Twiddle Theory is nearing the end of its run (9 days left) and I'm concerned that I haven't done enough to get the link out there https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5. So, I've decided to just drop it in the middle of my sentences https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5 from now on. It's like subliminal messaging only a lot more https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5 annoying.


 

I didn't do any asking for nominations for the first two books I put through there - no-one I know (not friends, not family) even knew I had written any books until the last one I put through, which I did make a huge 'look at me' effort for (but sadly, got the 'thanks for your submission BUT!' email about that one yesterday). Now with book #4 going through, I am back to sitting back and letting it go through the process on its own. Lesson learned for me with #3 was that I really don't particularly like broadcasting to people and asking for nominations! (But I liked your subliminal messaging message ... got me to go to the link and click 'Nominate Me'! So it worked!!)

Back to being a shy lass for me ... 

Ann


----------



## Evenstar

MN_Arzu said:


> But if it weren't important, why would they give you a specific stat about it? I think it's hard enough to get someone to click on your book, and even harder to get a nomination. So, having no views at all would be the worst that could happen, since it shows there's absolutely no interest. Or that's how I see it, anyway
> 
> Twelve days to go in my campaign... Longest thirty days _ever_.


I totally agree that having no views would be the worst ever, I just meant that getting a ton of views that don't convert looks bad. It makes it seem as though they liked the cover and tag line, but then read the blurb and went "nah".

I personally think the stats are a bit of a sop for campaigners. They don't give us any "real" information that we can actually work with, like how many nominations it takes to get into "hot" (which I realise is a variable, but they could tell you how close you were at any given time so you could make the extra push) or how many nominations we actually have. Page views alone are kind of meaningless, and I can't understand at all why they don't give us the conversion stats too. Also, I can see from the "where they come from stats" that several of my own page views were actually _me_.


----------



## chloegarner

Deborah Osment said:


> I use Steve's list to keep my nomination slots filled but as a current competitor myself, I know how important pageviews are. Is it kosher for me to stop by each one on our list and give them a pageview a day as further support?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Deborah


It was my impression that you only got credit for a pageview once. Considering my pageviews dropped as low as 2-3 at one point, I think there were more people here who said they pulled all of them every day than that. Could be wrong, but that was what I thought I'd heard.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Evenstar said:


> Also, I can see from the "where they come from stats" that several of my own page views were actually _me_.


Someone told me he had had days of 0 views, so it wasn't counting him as a viewer. Alas, if you login from different devices, it might count as views if you're not login into your amazon account. ::shrug:: This thing is mysterious enough as it is XD


----------



## Evenstar

MN_Arzu said:


> Someone told me he had had days of 0 views, so it wasn't counting him as a viewer. Alas, if you login from different devices, it might count as views if you're not login into your amazon account. ::shrug:: This thing is mysterious enough as it is XD


Yes, I wasn't logged into my account, and I checked all the different places I had put links so as to make sure they worked. They *did* show up in the stats.


----------



## Craig P Wilson

I just began K-Boarding, I was wondering if anyone could please help me by informing me on the best way to turn your book cover into a direct link.  If anyone reads this I'm sure some of you will be laughing. Good Energy.


----------



## samanthawarren

Craig P Wilson said:


> I just began K-Boarding, I was wondering if anyone could please help me by informing me on the best way to turn your book cover into a direct link. If anyone reads this I'm sure some of you will be laughing. Good Energy.


I don't have any advice. I just want to say that I love your cover.


----------



## samanthawarren

Zombie Nation is officially in review. Now the wait begins.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Craig P Wilson said:


> I just began K-Boarding, I was wondering if anyone could please help me by informing me on the best way to turn your book cover into a direct link. If anyone reads this I'm sure some of you will be laughing. Good Energy.


I know this was explained a couple of times along the way. You might want to try working your way through the thread from page 1. I'd explain it to you, but I remember when I first read the entry that explained how to do it, I didn't quite it, but you might be smarter than I am. 


Does anybody else out there know EXACTLY how to add a Kindle Scout cover to your kboards signature thread?


----------



## 91831

samanthawarren said:


> Zombie Nation is officially in review. Now the wait begins.


Good Luck! I'm eagerly awaiting the outcome of that one!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Why am I hearing Robin Williams from GOOD MORNING, VIETNAM calling out "It's hot, fool" when somebody asks him how hot it is?






Man, it is freaking hot.

I had a great time at the Paracon, selling about fifty books over the weekend. That isn't a huge weekend. Cashwise, we probably just broke even but I had a good time and met some interesting folks. Best recollection was when I set off the smoke detector in the hotel room while I was soaking the stiffness out of my bones in the whirlpool hot tub. I was just getting all mellow and relaxed when that danged smoke detector went off and I leaped from the tub and started running around the hotel room trying to figure what the heck to do about it. Fortunately, the sprinklers didn't go on.



Now let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
5 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
8 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
8 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
11 days left [url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28TH7XDTSUBL4]Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
11 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
14 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
14 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
14 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
19 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
21 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
25 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
25 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
26 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
27 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## LizScott

Shortest 30 days ever!
Thanks so much for all your help and encouragement with my campaign. 
And for answering my 3276 questions...a day! 
I guess we'll see where this ride goes in 4 days.
Liz


----------



## Craig P Wilson

Steve Vernon said:


> I know this was explained a couple of times along the way. You might want to try working your way through the thread from page 1. I'd explain it to you, but I remember when I first read the entry that explained how to do it, I didn't quite it, but you might be smarter than I am.
> 
> 
> Does anybody else out there know EXACTLY how to add a Kindle Scout cover to your kboards signature thread?


Thanx Steve, I will work my way through the thread. I tried messing with html? Thought I had it! Steve I just read your description for Halifax Haunts, is it based on actual events, theories mixed with fiction. My lady would love that. One of her favorites is a historical book on The Black Donellys


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> W
> Now let's get on to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
> 5 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas


My husband and I hiked Guerrilla Loop. It had just rained. The forest had an otherworldly atmosphere. We were the "Hikers in the Mist."

Hey, it's not on our list, but will you check out The Duplicates https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RQV30RDEOB90


----------



## Evenstar

Craig P Wilson said:


> I just began K-Boarding, I was wondering if anyone could please help me by informing me on the best way to turn your book cover into a direct link. If anyone reads this I'm sure some of you will be laughing. Good Energy.


Yes, go to this thread, http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=46766.0 then scroll down to the bottom of the first post and you will find FAQ, which leads to all kinds of useful tips to add things.

I created my own banner, but made the link go to my KS book using the above info. If I can manage it then anyone can


----------



## samanthawarren

evdarcy said:


> Good Luck! I'm eagerly awaiting the outcome of that one!


Thank you!


----------



## Craig P Wilson

Evenstar said:


> Yes, go to this thread, http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=46766.0 then scroll down to the bottom of the first post and you will find FAQ, which leads to all kinds of useful tips to add things.
> 
> I created my own banner, but made the link go to my KS book using the above info. If I can manage it then anyone can


Thank-you very much, I imagine you saved me a bunch of time (If its not to complicated.)
I nominated, You promised me forever a few days ago https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BSZV412L6849 Melrock from fivver is helping me out with my first campaign, and I noticed she's been helping Lizebeth Scott.
Having a great afternoon, 12 year old daughter is producing a trailer for my campaign. Although my title hasn't trended yet, I'm loving this, as I'm looking at this campaign as a great way to learn, and get it out there. Honestly, I have learned more in the last few days about social media then I have in the last few years. I stumbled upon this wonderful thread.
Good energy to all of you.


----------



## LizScott

Craig P Wilson said:


> Thank-you very much, I imagine you saved me a bunch of time (If its not to complicated.)
> I nominated, You promised me forever a few days ago https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BSZV412L6849 Melrock from fivver is helping me out with my first campaign, and I noticed she's been helping Lizebeth Scott.
> Having a great afternoon, 12 year old daughter is producing a trailer for my campaign. Although my title hasn't trended yet, I'm loving this, as I'm looking at this campaign as a great way to learn, and get it out there. Honestly, I have learned more in the last few days about social media then I have in the last few years. I stumbled upon this wonderful thread.
> Good energy to all of you.


Hi Craig! Thanks for the nom! Yes, I used several Fiverr gigs. Book Kitty, Melrock and Marvelous Maven. I seemed to have more page views from Book Kitty of those three. Good luck on your campaign! Liz


----------



## Craig P Wilson

LizScott said:


> Hi Craig! Thanks for the nom! Yes, I used several Fiverr gigs. Book Kitty, Melrock and Marvelous Maven. I seemed to have more page views from Book Kitty of those three. Good luck on your campaign! Liz


Thanx for the advice Liz, first time I ever outsourced, and I purchased an 80$ package. Seller is very efficient, on it; but I feel I would have to beef up the marketing to show some real results. I will investigate the sites you gave me. I really hope you get a contract.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Craig P Wilson said:


> Thanx Steve, I will work my way through the thread. I tried messing with html? Thought I had it! Steve I just read your description for Halifax Haunts, is it based on actual events, theories mixed with fiction. My lady would love that. One of her favorites is a historical book on The Black Donellys


Hey Craig. HALIFAX HAUNTS is DEFINITELY based on actual events. It is a do-it-yourself tour of the city of Halifax, designed to be taken from the comfort of an easy chair in any city of the world. With 33 different locations and ALL of the dark sinister stories behind each of the location, including not just ghost stories but all of the nastier parts of Halifax history. Each location comes complete with GPS coordinates, a map, and a photo.

Let me know if you pick up a copy and enjoy it.


----------



## Evenstar

I have found myself refreshing the hot and trending list once an hour when I'm online. Is that normal?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> I have found myself refreshing the hot and trending list once an hour when I'm online. Is that normal?


That's a little like asking if being a WRITER is normal.


No - looking at the Hot and Trending list once an hour is NOT freaking normal. You show way too much restraint, in my opinion. When I was running my own campaign I hit that freaking H&T button at least once a minute. I am talking like - inhale - hit the button. Exhale - hit the button. Inhale - hit the freaking button.

I am talking like - stubby index finger - hit the button. Broken fingernail, mangled cuticle, blisters on my fingertips - hit the freaking button!

I'm not saying I wasn't obsessed at all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got the day off and it is still hot and I am writing this at my writing with VERY LITTLE apparel on.

Not that I am going to graphic about this entry.

The campfire storytelling session I lead on Saturday was conducted inside the hotel where I was staying at. There was a fireban and it was way too hot outside to put on a REAL campfire so we settled for the next best thing. The hotel constructed a makeshift mock campfire in the event room itself out of two washtubs full of big old beach stone and a half a dozen big electric candles that flickered softly and created a real sort of Aurora Borealis effect upon the ceiling. It looked pretty darned good. The only problem was the event planner was stuck on the idea of midnight storytelling and scheduled me from 10pm to midnight - which is late for an old boy like me. A lot of the audience were kind of tuckered as well, so I kept the performance down to an hour. I believe the event was a success.



Now let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
4 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
7 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
7 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
10 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
10 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
13 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
13 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
13 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
18 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
20 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
24 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
24 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
25 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
26 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
28 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Parbar

Hi; I think it's a great opportunity. I'm new to this forum but have been published (non-fiction) traditionally and also published fiction myself and it seems to me that Kindle Scout offers a half-way house between the two. In fact, my most recent novel has just begun its 30 day campaign!


----------



## KeithWardFiction

I've thrown my hat into the ring. OK, it's not a hat -- it's a book. Maybe a book wearing a hat? A hat reading a book? Hey, pick your own metaphor.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X28NUQJQFN87

I've enjoyed being a lurker here; now I'm out of the shadows. Wow, metaphor overflow today...


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Can't believe it's down to four days left. I don't think I will 'win' with my pitiful stats (0 hours H&T, 162 views) but I'm just glad it's almost over. Well, unless they pull the full 15 day review period on me but I doubt it.

On that note, did you know you could nominate yourself? I didn't know until today when I made my rounds of Steve's list and nominated the top three.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Hey Steve!

I'm so grateful for you taking the time to put up the list every day! But, um, could you correct Underneath's link? It takes you to another book right now... 

Here's the right link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28TH7XDTSUBL4

Thank you!!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Evenstar said:


> I have found myself refreshing the hot and trending list once an hour when I'm online. Is that normal?


Once an hour is exactly right. The list refreshes every hour at :15.

I have stopped myself from checking the list if I suddenly wake up at 3:00a.m., though it's hard to wait for the updated stats every morning!


----------



## Craig P Wilson

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Craig. HALIFAX HAUNTS is DEFINITELY based on actual events. It is a do-it-yourself tour of the city of Halifax, designed to be taken from the comfort of an easy chair in any city of the world. With 33 different locations and ALL of the dark sinister stories behind each of the location, including not just ghost stories but all of the nastier parts of Halifax history. Each location comes complete with GPS coordinates, a map, and a photo.
> 
> Let me know if you pick up a copy and enjoy it.


Steve, GPS coordinates, my fiancee will love this. Whats the best way to get my hands on it? I want it. Is your book well known in Nova Scotia? Honestly its a great promotion for the city of Halifax. Thank-you for taking the time to add my title to your list, "Mending's" all alone and in the cold. Going to to hound my daughter to continue promo clip.


----------



## Steve Vernon

KeithWardFiction said:


> I've thrown my hat into the ring. OK, it's not a hat -- it's a book. Maybe a book wearing a hat? A hat reading a book? Hey, pick your own metaphor.


I've got you added, Keith.

******************


MN_Arzu said:


> Hey Steve!
> 
> I'm so grateful for you taking the time to put up the list every day! But, um, could you correct Underneath's link? It takes you to another book right now...


Whoops - I actually HAD your right link, but I hadn't closed off the link to the book before you, so they were linked together. I've fixed that now. My apologies.

****************


Craig P Wilson said:


> Steve, GPS coordinates, my fiancee will love this. Whats the best way to get my hands on it? I want it. Is your book well known in Nova Scotia? Honestly its a great promotion for the city of Halifax. Thank-you for taking the time to add my title to your list, "Mending's" all alone and in the cold. Going to to hound my daughter to continue promo clip.


Easiest way would be to order it through Amazon. I don't want to turn this into a commercial for myself - but the book isn't too hard to look up. If you buy it new, I get a small royalty. If you buy it used, you save some money, but I get nothing. I'm okay either way, but buying it new helps my publisher. It is also available through Coles/Indigo. It isn't in e-book, because there are too many illustrations to make that practical for my publisher.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Awesome! Thank you Steve!

By the way, I've just set up shop on Fiverr as a graphic designer offering cover designs. Since I'm starting out I'm charging $20 for an ebook cover, including 1 stock image. I read every day how everyone struggles with their covers, which is a non-issue for me, so it's my way of paying back to the community. You can find me here: https://www.fiverr.com/michellearzu

For reference, I've done all of Lincoln Cole's covers: http://www.lincolncole.net/ Just scroll down. If you think I can help you out, let me know!


----------



## KeithWardFiction

Many thanks, Steve.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. I had a very good day yesterday. I was too mentally pooped from the weekend to write more than a few hundred words - but I received an e-mail from a lodge that wants to hire me as a storyteller for three consecutive cash gigs this December. Odds are that I'll sell a few copies of my books as well. December is a great time to sign and sell books.

I'm heading back to work today. That's better than a kick in the head from a frozen mukluk, but not by much.


Now let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
3 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
6 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
6 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
9 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
9 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
12 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
12 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
12 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
17 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
19 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
23 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
23 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
24 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
25 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
27 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Goob

Awesome thread! Looking forward to becoming more active in the coming weeks once my book cover is complete. Any advice for a new writer about to submit his first novel to Kindle Scout? Any and all information regarding what I need to prepare myself for would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 91831

Cannot believe that it's less than a week left for my own campaign. I've read so much since then on self publishing that I'm actually really okay if I don't get picked up as I've formulated a plan of action   

I think that I'd rather know quickly, though, than be left languishing in limbo for a week or so if I'm not chosen (Which I suspect will be the case with my stats).


----------



## Laurie Cook

evdarcy said:


> Cannot believe that it's less than a week left for my own campaign. I've read so much since then on self publishing that I'm actually really okay if I don't get picked up as I've formulated a plan of action
> 
> I think that I'd rather know quickly, though, than be left languishing in limbo for a week or so if I'm not chosen (Which I suspect will be the case with my stats).


I totally agree that waiting is the worst, but it is an awesome advertising experience in that people not only get to preview our work, but can also check out previously published works as well. Being accepted to this program is a great experience.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Goob said:


> Awesome thread! Looking forward to becoming more active in the coming weeks once my book cover is complete. Any advice for a new writer about to submit his first novel to Kindle Scout? Any and all information regarding what I need to prepare myself for would be greatly appreciated!



Get the best cover you can afford
Read your first page and consider if it will make a reader turn the page
Check your tag and blurb at least three times for typos, word echoes and bad punctuation
Don't fret over the Hot & Trending chart

Good luck!


----------



## Craig P Wilson

Steve thank-you very much for posting my link again.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Deborah Osment

I've done that list. I'm exhausted. On to posting in groups. Ay.


----------



## Evenstar

FFS! I've fallen off hot and trending.

Humbug I say!!


----------



## Melita Joy

I really like the look of, You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott. I've nominated the three that are ending soon. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Laurie Cook said:


> I totally agree that waiting is the worst, but it is an awesome advertising experience in that people not only get to preview our work, but can also check out previously published works as well. Being accepted to this program is a great experience.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


Laurie, I love the opening line of your book!


----------



## lincolnjcole

MN_Arzu said:


> Awesome! Thank you Steve!
> 
> By the way, I've just set up shop on Fiverr as a graphic designer offering cover designs. Since I'm starting out I'm charging $20 for an ebook cover, including 1 stock image. I read every day how everyone struggles with their covers, which is a non-issue for me, so it's my way of paying back to the community. You can find me here: https://www.fiverr.com/michellearzu
> 
> For reference, I've done all of Lincoln Cole's covers: http://www.lincolncole.net/ Just scroll down. If you think I can help you out, let me know!


Definitely recommend having Michelle make the covers! They are awesome!


----------



## LizScott

Melita Joy said:


> I really like the look of, You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott. I've nominated the three that are ending soon.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much for your nomination! I can't believe my 30 days are almost over.

Please support my Kindle Scout Campaign by nominating You Promised Me Forever. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BSZV412L6849

Thank you!
Liz


----------



## Laurie Cook

Tom Swyers said:


> Laurie, I love the opening line of your book!


Thank you! This is my first experience in writing in the first person. It was a hoot, although a little more of me leaked through into the writing than I had planned.

I just hope a "cozy mystery" will appeal to others.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning folks.

Insert sparkling personal anecdote here.


Now let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
2 days left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
5 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
5 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
8 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
8 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
11 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
11 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
11 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
16 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
18 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
22 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
22 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
23 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
24 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
24 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
26 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
29 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PatrickNole

Evenstar said:


> FFS! I've fallen off hot and trending.
> 
> Humbug I say!!


Has anyone figured out what exactly the threshold is to make hot and trending? Is it based on page views only or is there something more mysterious about it?

All I know is that I haven't reached the threshold, whatever it happens to be...


----------



## BryanWay

Evenstar said:


> Question: If your book is part one of a series, would you try to have the other books finished before you submit?


I know this post is going back a ways, but I've been mentally adrift since the end of my campaign. Day 12 in review, and I haven't been sleeping well.

No doubt, this question invites a lot of subjective opinion, but I thought I'd share mine as someone who submitted the _second_ book in a series to Kindle Scout. I finished the first book in 2004, thinking that (1) it was too short despite the fact that it was 145,000 words, (2) I wasn't a good enough writer to publish anything yet, and, most importantly (3) I'd seen too many sequels conceived after the success of their predecessors get ruined by the indulgences that often follow said success. So, with these three factors in mind, I started the second book before even sniffing at querying. A variety of factors delayed its conclusion until 2008, so when I self-published the first in 2013, I figured I had a manageable précis for book two. Editing that adolescent fever dream occupied almost two years, and I just happened to find out about Kindle Scout when I was thinking about self-publishing it as well.

By all accounts, I cannot stress the positive effect of writing two books in the series before trying to publish the first one, even if it did take a lot of time. I got an opportunity to better understand my characters, draw their arcs, and plant seeds for future story developments while maintaining a contiguous plot. Since I'm not as well-read as I am well-watched, I'll illustrate, in three examples, why I think it's always better to have more on the lathe before you start spinning.

1. _*The Matrix*_: By all accounts a terrific film balancing brilliant effects, great choreography, and subtle philosophy, its sequels, conceived after the first was a success, are a bloated approximation with too much of each and seemingly no attempt to balance them.
2. _*Star Wars*_: A stellar first film with more story than a single plot could contain. George Lucas may not have planned for sequels, but he cannibalized four voluminous, unproduced drafts for five additional films. The wear didn't show until the third film, when its classic status had already been guaranteed.
3. _*Lord of the Rings*_: Peter Jackson winnowed an expansive book trilogy into a single production schedule, finishing all three scripts before the first film was even released, giving the series the most organic flow and consistency of any cinematic trilogy.

So, tl;dr, I think you should you at least have a solid draft for the followup and strong ideas for a third.


----------



## MN_Arzu

PatrickNole said:


> Has anyone figured out what exactly the threshold is to make hot and trending? Is it based on page views only or is there something more mysterious about it?
> 
> All I know is that I haven't reached the threshold, whatever it happens to be...


I rally my troops to vote all in the same hour, between :15 and the next :15. It will vary according to who's campaigning and how hard, but I usually find that if 6 to 8 people vote for me during the same hour, I make trending. Sometimes it only lasts one hour. Sometimes, it stays all night long  Someone else told me he needed 15 votes to make it... you'll have to play with the numbers


----------



## Steve Vernon

MN_Arzu said:


> I rally my troops to vote all in the same hour, between :15 and the next :15. It will vary according to who's campaigning and how hard, but I usually find that if 6 to 8 people vote for me during the same hour, I make trending. Sometimes it only lasts one hour. Sometimes, it stays all night long  Someone else told me he needed 15 votes to make it... you'll have to play with the numbers


Man, I never would have been as smart as to get that organized - but it makes sense. Amazon is ALL about the consistency - and if you can arrange to drop a certain amount of nominations at a certain point in time it is bound to goose your standing nicely. Of course that only works so long as Amazon doesn't tinker with the system.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man, I am baggy-eyed this morning - but I have a dayshift today and tomorrow. I've got the weekend to myself and I will be bacheloring it, (wife is going away to a yearly retreat), as well, so I intend to get a LOT of writing done.



So let's get on to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
1 day left Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
4 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
4 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
7 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
7 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
10 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
10 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
10 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
15 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
17 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
21 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
21 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
22 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
23 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
23 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
25 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
28 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
28 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Now would somebody PLEASE e-mail me some stronger coffee?


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

PatrickNole said:


> Has anyone figured out what exactly the threshold is to make hot and trending? Is it based on page views only or is there something more mysterious about it?
> 
> All I know is that I haven't reached the threshold, whatever it happens to be...


Patrick, H&T is based on nominations and saves, and of course that's a subset of page views. Back in my campaign over Christmas/New Year's, there were a few VERY slow days for everyone (like Christmas!), and I managed H&T with just a couple dozen views, if I remember the numbers correctly. You can see my stats back in early/mid-January posts, if you want to look them up.

All the best!
Cindy


----------



## Craig P Wilson

LizScott said:


> Thank you so much for your nomination! I can't believe my 30 days are almost over.
> 
> Please support my Kindle Scout Campaign by nominating You Promised Me Forever.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BSZV412L6849
> 
> Thank you!
> Liz


Good luck Liz, that book of yours has sizzled, I've seen it lots over the last month. I truly hope you get a contract.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Filled three nomination slots this morning with:

You Promised Me Forever by Lizabeth Scott
Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy

Best of luck to you and  the scouters still waiting in limbo.

Mark


----------



## nell_j

Hey guys. Long time Kindle reader, new KBoards member.

Just nominated: 

Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey

Good luck.


----------



## LizScott

Just thanks.
I know it's only two small words and they will never express my gratitude adequately for your support during my campaign. Steve Vernon, you ROCK!
I came to Kboards late in the game. I got them confused with Goodreads groups. (Shaking head in embarrassment) Please forgive.
You rallied around and Kboards became one of my top 10 page view sources.
Whether I make the cut or not, it's going to be okay. I felt this book was special as I wrote it and to me, it's already a winner. Did that sound corny? But I really do mean it. 
Thanks again. Tomorrow the waiting starts...
Please let me know how I can help you with your campaign. Good luck to us all and I hope the Scout reviewers have a calm and restful week ahead!

Liz


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> I rally my troops to vote all in the same hour, between :15 and the next :15. It will vary according to who's campaigning and how hard, but I usually find that if 6 to 8 people vote for me during the same hour, I make trending. Sometimes it only lasts one hour. Sometimes, it stays all night long  Someone else told me he needed 15 votes to make it... you'll have to play with the numbers


You're a genius!

Let's perform an experiment. I'll be the guinea pig 

Between 9:16pm and 10:14pm EST tonight, if any of you have a free slot and do not have some deep-seated objection to my subject matter, please nominate The Twiddle Theory. In fact, even if you have some deep-seated objection to my subject matter, that's fine too. You can always remove the nomination later, right?

If you nominate, please mention it in this thread, so we can generate some accurate data. I have a solid baseline of never making H and T, so let's see if we can make this happen.

Join me tonight as we attempt to crack the algorithm:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5


----------



## MN_Arzu

PatrickNole said:


> Between 9pm and 10pm EST tonight, if any of you have a free slot and do not have some deep-seated objection to my subject matter, please nominate The Twiddle Theory. In fact, even if you have some deep-seated objection to my subject matter, that's fine too. You can always remove the nomination later, right?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5


Just remember, it should be between 9:16pm and 10:14pm to make sure they all land in the same time slot 

Good luck!


----------



## PatrickNole

Hi kboarders!

I'm performing an experiment. I have a campaign running in Kindle Scout currently. It's nearing the end of the 30 days and I was starting to wonder what exactly makes a submission "Hot and Trending", as mine has never been deemed such. A very kind kindle scout author on another thread mentioned that she coordinates her efforts around a specific timeframe, to concentrate the nominations into one hour, which has been successful with as few as 6 nominations.

So, between 9:16pm and 10:14pm EST tonight, if any of you have a free nomination slot and do not have some deep-seated objection to my subject matter, please nominate The Twiddle Theory (link below). In fact, even if you have some deep-seated objection to my subject matter, that's fine too. You can always remove the nomination later, right?

If you nominate, please mention it in this thread, so we can generate some accurate data. I have a solid baseline of never making Hot and Trending, so let's see if we can make this happen.

Join me tonight as we attempt to crack the algorithm:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5


----------



## MN_Arzu

nell_j said:


> Hey guys. Long time Kindle reader, new KBoards member.
> 
> Just nominated:
> 
> Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
> Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you nell!!! You're awesome


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> Just remember, it should be between 9:16pm and 10:14pm to make sure they all land in the same time slot
> 
> Good luck!


You are no joke! I updated my post. Thanks!

When is a good time to drop you a nomination? I'd like to strike with precision.


----------



## MN_Arzu

PatrickNole said:


> You are no joke! I updated my post. Thanks!
> 
> When is a good time to drop you a nomination? I'd like to strike with precision.


Do it at the same time tonight you're rallying your troops  I'll vote for you as well. Keep in mind you can also vote for yourself


----------



## A.E. Wasp

I already nominated it. But can I have some hallucinogens anyway? Might help me with this new book.


----------



## Wonred

Greetings Everyone:

I recently found out about kboards and joined. I am truly humbled by the depth of talent here! Steve most kindly added my Kindle Scout attempt to his list. I hope that some of you may want to have a look at it and, if you think it worthy, perhaps nominate the book. Writing was something that I always wanted to do, but life kept getting in the way. Then there comes a time when you just have to do it! Anyway, the book is here:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IMS0WRPK0B3E

I also wanted to ask if anyone may have used the services of Huge Orange? It is a book promotion agency that also provides Kindle Scout promotions. I did use one such promoter from Fiverr, but the result was disappointing. Would anyone have any experience with Huge Orange, or other agencies of this type? My initial reaction is distrust (given the Fiverr experience).

Thank you so much for your kind advice!

G.A. (Malafont)


----------



## Laurie Cook

Melinda W. Burt said:


> Just wanted to say, I nominated A Lingering Evil. The more I read, the more intrigued I become with this novel. Best of luck!


Somehow, I missed this post, but I just have to say that Pixel Perfect Publishing has created my last four book covers. Two for already published books, this one for "A Lingering Evil" and a new one for a book that is currently "under construction". Great covers - I wouldn't go anywhere else.


----------



## KeithWardFiction

MULTIPLE CATEGORY SCAM ATTEMPT:

What's the feeling on this board about authors who add their books to lots of different categories, hoping to get more nominations via their books showing up more often? I get that some books do cross genres, but others are blatant attempts to game the system. Some books try to get in under four or five totally disparate categories, and it's obvious what's going on. I would hope it would actually hurt their book's chances of being selected, but it seems impossible to tell.

I assume the Kindle Scout team is wise to this, but just wondering about others' opinions.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KeithWardFiction said:


> MULTIPLE CATEGORY SCAM ATTEMPT:
> 
> What's the feeling on this board about authors who add their books to lots of different categories, hoping to get more nominations via their books showing up more often? I get that some books do cross genres, but others are blatant attempts to game the system. Some books try to get in under four or five totally disparate categories, and it's obvious what's going on. I would hope it would actually hurt their book's chances of being selected, but it seems impossible to tell.
> 
> I assume the Kindle Scout team is wise to this, but just wondering about others' opinions.


This isn't really a scam or an alert. It isn't really an attempt to game a system, and if a book falls into multiple categories (which most do) then the author can use whatever categories match their book. If your book gets picked Amazon will pick the actual categories it will fall under after publication. They give you four categories to use, so why not use it to generate more exposure?

The thing is, if your book fits a lot of things, then say that, and if it doesn't, then just pick the ones that best fit your book. Your novel will get picked or delclined purely on the merits of the writing and popularity of your campaign (with a heavy focus on the writing), not which categories you picked.

Plus, using categories cleverly to enhance exposure shows good planning, and if kindle scout doesn't expressly forbid it then I highly doubt they would punish anyone for it. Amazon is testing authors in their ability to 'get seen and get noticed'.


----------



## Aceserve

Hello Steve,

Thank you for your support and for this forum! And thank you to my esteemed peers for nominating COWBOY JIHAD.

Kindle Scout decided it wasn't for them. It is now on Amazon via Kindle Direct Publishing, and available for download to your Kindle or other device, for a mere pittance.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K6MLK00










Best-selling author CJ Box, whom I admire, called COWBOY JIHAD "timely, provacative, and propulsive." What if jihadis tried to blow up a huge data center outside a cowboy town in central Oregon? What if a would-be American jihadi and a sheriff tried to stop them, to prevent bloodshed and to keep their town from suffering yet another economic blow after all its lumber mills closed down? What if a US Army veteran of the war in Afghanistan was carrying the weight of a terrible thing he did there, and sought redemption? Read, to find out the answers.

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> Do it at the same time tonight you're rallying your troops  I'll vote for you as well. Keep in mind you can also vote for yourself


Great!

Just curious, how do think the H and T algorithm handles un-nominations and re-nominations?

*fingertips touch in rapid succession as malevolent scheming ensues*

I swear, this campaign stuff brings out the worst in me.


----------



## PatrickNole

A.E. Wasp said:


> I already nominated it. But can I have some hallucinogens anyway? Might help me with this new book.


Thanks AE!

I suppose hallucinogens and skin grafts can be optional (though still contraindicated in combination).


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> Plus, using categories cleverly to enhance exposure shows good planning,


Maybe. It also may be an attempt to game the system. I'm not speaking of books that legitimately fall into multiple categories, as I made clear in my initial post. I'm talking about those that DO NOT fall into a given category in any reasonable way.

In my fantasy, for instance, there's a potential budding romance. But my book -- in no way -- falls into the romance category. If I put it there, hoping it would draw interest, I'd be using a "bait & switch" technique to fool folks into thinking my book was something it wasn't. Romance readers who don't like fantasy will not like my book. I don't want to dupe them into reading something that wastes their time, simply because I want more nominations.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

There have been plenty of discussions of authors complaining there are books in their categories on Amazon as well that shouldn't be there. It still happens and you can drive yourself nuts worrying about it. 

p.s. folks

Don't forget to help support the Headtalker and Thunderclap campaigns of your fellow authors _and add you own_.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=235630.175


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> It still happens and you can drive yourself nuts worrying about it.


A legitimate worry! Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## hlynn117

KeithWardFiction said:


> MULTIPLE CATEGORY SCAM ATTEMPT:
> 
> What's the feeling on this board about authors who add their books to lots of different categories, hoping to get more nominations via their books showing up more often? I get that some books do cross genres, but others are blatant attempts to game the system. Some books try to get in under four or five totally disparate categories, and it's obvious what's going on. I would hope it would actually hurt their book's chances of being selected, but it seems impossible to tell.
> 
> I assume the Kindle Scout team is wise to this, but just wondering about others' opinions.


This isn't a scam. You get to pick 4 categories when you upload to Amazon. Why shouldn't you pick those same 4 when you upload to Select? Also, the authors don't make money from putting their books under multiple categories. It's common sense to use the system as intended.



> In my fantasy, for instance, there's a potential budding romance. But my book -- in no way -- falls into the romance category. If I put it there, hoping it would draw interest, I'd be using a "bait & switch" technique to fool folks into thinking my book was something it wasn't. Romance readers who don't like fantasy will not like my book. I don't want to dupe them into reading something that wastes their time, simply because I want more nominations


Your book isn't a romance. Some people have books that legitimately cross romance/fantasy categories. Paranormal and urban do this a lot. Readers of those genres have different expectations. Some authors probably think their book might fit into a category, too, when it really doesn't. They're not trying to be dishonest but maybe don't have a solid marketing or branding sense.


----------



## Jada Ryker

PatrickNole said:


> Let's perform an experiment. I'll be the guinea pig


I nominated your book  I like the blurb and first pages.


----------



## MN_Arzu

All right, I've just nominated you. If I did the Time Zone differences right, now is the time 

Good luck!


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> Just remember, it should be between 9:16pm and 10:14pm to make sure they all land in the same time slot
> 
> Good luck!


The time is now! Strike!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5


----------



## PatrickNole

The time is now! Strike!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5


----------



## MN_Arzu

All right, I managed two other people to vote for you so, so at least you have 3 confirmed votes from my side


----------



## S.R.

Nominated!

It looks like a very entertaining read.  Good luck with your experiment, and your Scouting!


----------



## S.R.

After nominating The Twiddle Theory for the experiment  - I thought I should fill up my nomination list, so I also nominated:
- You Promised Me Forever
- Blessings of the Sun

I keep going down the list as openings free up. 

Best of luck to all of you Scouts!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Man, you need to get more people on board


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> Man, you need to get more people on board


I'm not sure how that went, I'll have to give you results in the morning.

In any case, thank you Jada and Sally! And most of all, thank you, MN. Your calculated approach to this is inspiring.


----------



## Steve Vernon

At the risk of sounding like a party-pooper, I should mention that the folks at Kindle Scout have admitted that they keep an eye on kboards - especially this thread.

So - while it is cool to try and pick apart how the system works and there is NOTHING wrong with a single harmless experiment - I think if we started trying to "game" the Kindle Scout system using this thread as a launch platform for calculated Hot and Trending bumps, we would be doing a disservice to ALL Kboards members who are trying to launch a successful Kindle Scout campaign.

I'm just saying, is all.  


Some folks might argue that my list is an attempt to "game" the system - but I figure that I am being crystal clear with my list - just in the interest of avoiding a long thread full of PLEASE NOMINATE ME entries.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, now let me get off of my high horse and get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
3 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
3 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
6 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
6 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
9 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
9 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
9 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
14 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
16 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
16 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
20 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
20 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
21 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
22 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
22 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
24 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
24 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
27 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
27 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Evenstar

KeithWardFiction said:


> MULTIPLE CATEGORY SCAM ATTEMPT:
> 
> What's the feeling on this board about authors who add their books to lots of different categories, hoping to get more nominations via their books showing up more often? I get that some books do cross genres, but others are blatant attempts to game the system. Some books try to get in under four or five totally disparate categories, and it's obvious what's going on. I would hope it would actually hurt their book's chances of being selected, but it seems impossible to tell.
> 
> I assume the Kindle Scout team is wise to this, but just wondering about others' opinions.


I'm sorry but I totally disagree with this, and am slightly insulted by it too. When you publish through KDP you get to select two categories. I don't know of anyone who would ignore that opportunity and only pick one, that's madness! The same applies here except that they've given us four categories so as to get maximum exposure. The entire point of KS is exposure! There are plenty of subcategories listed under each category so you don't have to go into irrelevant ones. There were at least eight that my book could have fitted into quite comfortably without "scamming" anyone. I think it would be foolish to only select one tbh. But perhaps you don't need the advantages offered.


----------



## cggaudet

PatrickNole said:


> Great!
> 
> Just curious, how do think the H and T algorithm handles un-nominations and re-nominations?
> 
> *fingertips touch in rapid succession as malevolent scheming ensues*
> 
> I swear, this campaign stuff brings out the worst in me.


My feeling is if you get a ton of people to do it you might trick the system into putting you on H&T for a bit. BUT the rules specifically say nominations only count if they are kept until the campaign is over. So it wouldn't actually help in the long run. It might even make you look bad in Amazon's eyes since I'm sure they can see all of that on the back end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrick, after discussion, the admin staff is agreed that your thread is most appropriately part of the Nomination requests thread.  You can still post your tracking info here. And a separate discussion thread about results, once you have them, would be appropriate. PM me if you have any questions.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> I'm sorry but I totally disagree with this, and am slightly insulted by it too.


No need to be insulted. And you're completely free to totally disagree. But this wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, so I'm not sure why someone at whom it isn't aimed would be insulted. As I've said multiple times now: many books do fit in multiple categories, and should be placed there. So if yours does, wonderful, and good luck.

Again: I'm not referring to those books. Please do not misunderstand me or ignore the entire context of my post. I'm talking about those who hope to get more visibility, thereby more traffic, nominations, etc., by adding their books to categories for which they are clearly not a fit. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KeithWardFiction said:


> No need to be insulted. And you're completely free to totally disagree. But this wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, so I'm not sure why someone at whom it isn't aimed would be insulted. As I've said multiple times now: many books do fit in multiple categories, and should be placed there. So if yours does, wonderful, and good luck.
> 
> Again: I'm not referring to those books. Please do not misunderstand me or ignore the entire context of my post. I'm talking about those who hope to get more visibility, thereby more traffic, nominations, etc., by adding their books to categories for which they are clearly not a fit. That's all I'm saying.


I think the biggest fallacy in this entire argument is over-representing how useful such 'gaming' would be. The category browsing lists are top level categories and based purely on date of addition. Even if you managed to put your book in 4 different categories, then after a few days enough books would bury it that it would fall down the list. Potentially, the scenario listed out is:

A book is a romance novel without any sci-fi elements.
The author puts it into the sci-fi and fantasy categories KNOWING people expect crossover novels
This tricks people into accidentally nominating a book that is pure romance thinking it is paranormal romance

This is definitely bad form, but not really a big deal and could actually backfire.

First off, Amazon picks your book if THEY like it. They could truly care less overall how many people nominated it. It's just a barometer for public reception based on a self-selected nominating group.

Second off, people get a free copy. Let's say 100 people nominated the above book expecting a paranormal romance...If 10 read the book and feel cheated because there is nothing paranormal, they might write negative reviews on the book to reflect this fact.

I can attest that this happens: my book is a horror/thriller novel and is in NO WAY a romance novel. Sure, I could have thrown it in the romance category to get some extra eyeballs (though, even then, hot and trending > categories EVERY SINGLE TIME) and maybe some extra nominations, but even stressing that the book ISN'T a romance novel, I received a 2 star review from a woman simply because she felt like urban fantasy HAS to have romance in it, and the absence of romance warranted 2-stars because she felt cheated (even though she liked the book).

It is in NO romance categories, never mentions romance, and is completely clear about what it is, and this sort of reader-negativity can still happen. Imagine the response people would get if they actually promoted their book as romance and it didn't have it?

Moreover, Amazon sees these stats and categories and everything. If your book got a thousand nominations as a romance book, but when the editor reads it there is no romance, he's going to be like "either this author is trying to cheat the system or he's really dumb, so we shouldn't work with him" unless your book is so scary good that they can't turn it down.

I think this is completely a non-issue, but to be honest, if you wanted to take it up as a _real_ Amazon problem when money changes hands for content, then I would agree completely. People try to game the system to make more money all the time, but poorly gaming THIS system to get nominations? I don't think it works/matters.


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> I think the biggest fallacy in this entire argument is over-representing how useful such 'gaming' would be.


You may be completely right. In fact, I certainly hope so. I have no idea if this strategy would be effective or not.

Your points are valid. You speak as one with strong knowledge of how selection works within Kindle Scout.

I also didn't mean to imply that this was a huge deal; I don't think it is, but I have seen it done, and just wanted to bring it up. Ultimately, I've done all I could: wrote the best book I could, edited it carefully (I have the advantage of being a professional editor, so I saved a bit of money there!), got the best cover I could. From there, it's up to the Kindle Scout folks.

It's really good to know that it's ultimately up to the quality of the work -- and not its initial popularity via nominations -- that matters.

Thanks for your illuminating comments. And sorry to anyone who's been offended; it wasn't my intention at all.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KeithWardFiction said:


> You may be completely right. In fact, I certainly hope so. I have no idea if this strategy would be effective or not.
> 
> Your points are valid. You speak as one with strong knowledge of how selection works within Kindle Scout.
> 
> I also didn't mean to imply that this was a huge deal; I don't think it is, but I have seen it done, and just wanted to bring it up. Ultimately, I've done all I could: wrote the best book I could, edited it carefully (I have the advantage of being a professional editor, so I saved a bit of money there!), got the best cover I could. From there, it's up to the Kindle Scout folks.
> 
> It's really good to know that it's ultimately up to the quality of the work -- and not its initial popularity via nominations -- that matters.
> 
> Thanks for your illuminating comments. And sorry to anyone who's been offended; it wasn't my intention at all.


No worries! Professional editing seems like too much work, but it would certainly be nice saving the money!

Best of luck with getting selected, and believe me after seeing things on the other side, strong writing beats the campaign any day of the week!

And for anyone who doesn't get picked, don't worry too much about it. Think of it as a chance to try again!

Hope to see everyone on the other side in the Facebook group!


----------



## Deborah Osment

Just want to say, I really love it when a nomination slot opens up. Going through and finding what else is available is great.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Hi, everyone! 
I wanted to introduce myself. I'm on the 24th day of my KS journey, and a friend invited me to join the group. I have to confess, this is all rather new to me but excited to learn. I'd love any advice anyone has to give.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.
~Michelle

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3L0HN89QHK2YQ


----------



## MN_Arzu

Steve Vernon said:


> At the risk of sounding like a party-pooper, I should mention that the folks at Kindle Scout have admitted that they keep an eye on kboards - especially this thread.
> 
> So - while it is cool to try and pick apart how the system works and there is NOTHING wrong with a single harmless experiment - I think if we started trying to "game" the Kindle Scout system using this thread as a launch platform for calculated Hot and Trending bumps, we would be doing a disservice to ALL Kboards members who are trying to launch a successful Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> I'm just saying, is all.


gggaaaaahhhhh!!! Forget I said anything!

On the other hand, there must be another component to the Hot & Trending. Probably the amount of views balances the amount of nominations you need. It still won't hurt to tell your friends and family when to vote, and make a push for everywhere else (like kboards, FB, and twitter) so you have everything in place to make it, at least for an hour


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Mkidd6 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I wanted to introduce myself. I'm on the 24th day of my KS journey, and a friend invited me to join the group. I have to confess, this is all rather new to me but excited to learn. I'd love any advice anyone has to give.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.
> ~Michelle


Welcome aboard Michelle


----------



## PatrickNole

Steve Vernon said:


> So - while it is cool to try and pick apart how the system works and there is NOTHING wrong with a single harmless experiment - I think if we started trying to "game" the Kindle Scout system using this thread as a launch platform for calculated Hot and Trending bumps, we would be doing a disservice to ALL Kboards members who are trying to launch a successful Kindle Scout campaign.


Hey Steve, thanks for keeping us honest. Your watchful eye has prevented a most certain grassroots uprising, with my team of Hot and Trending bumpmasters causing turmoil amongst Kboard members and probably the end of Kindle Scout as we know it.

You may have won this time, but you haven't seen the last of us! 

Actually, all joking aside, the experiment did turn out to be rather harmless. No offense to the awesome folks who did nominate me, but the results were rather... meager. Must have been some steep competition last night as neither MN's excellent entry nor my own made the Hot and Trending, even with the help of the bumpmasters.

Alas, I will be content racking up more Cool and Stable hours.

The Twiddle Theory: Cool and Stable since July 2016. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RV5MYWLGQJS5


----------



## Evenstar

Mkidd6 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I wanted to introduce myself. I'm on the 24th day of my KS journey, and a friend invited me to join the group. I have to confess, this is all rather new to me but excited to learn. I'd love any advice anyone has to give.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.
> ~Michelle
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3L0HN89QHK2YQ


Hi Michelle, I'd already clicked Save For Later on your book because your cover sent me into raptures. I will totally be nominating it when some of my slots open up.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Welcome aboard Michelle


Thank you!  Great to be here!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Evenstar said:


> Hi Michelle, I'd already clicked Save For Later on your book because your cover sent me into raptures. I will totally be nominating it when some of my slots open up.


Awesome! All my slots are full at the moment as well. I will definitely add you to my save for later. 
Thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

PatrickNole said:


> Hey Steve, thanks for keeping us honest. Your watchful eye has prevented a most certain grassroots uprising, with my team of Hot and Trending bumpmasters causing turmoil amongst Kboard members and probably the end of Kindle Scout as we know it.


No worries, Patrick. Heck, I was the first one to say that the whole idea was cool.


----------



## Sienna Sway

Hi everyone! I just found out about this board today from over on the goodreads kindle scout discussion.

As always, the writing community seems to be filled with such cool, honest, hopeful people.  I love being part of it.

I currently have 16 days left in my campaign. I've done a few fiverr promotions and I tweet and share on my facebook pages but so far, my book has only been in hot and trending for three hours. :/

Here's the link
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25W1TBCA1QDMD


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm not sure why I am awake right now. I was up until about 2am watching a movie and here it is 5:30am. My wife is away and I am a bit of an old sock without her. I tend to drift a little. I'm going to post the list and then maybe try and nap some more.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
2 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
5 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
5 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
8 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
8 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
8 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
13 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
15 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
15 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
19 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
19 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
20 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
21 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
21 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
23 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
23 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
26 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
26 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Just nominated E.V. Darcy, Patrick Nole and M.N. Arzu--good luck, all!


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Just took a glance at my past nominations and it looks like out of 25 that I've nominated (mostly from this thread) one TWO have been selected. For some reason I thought they took a lot more books than this.... Does anyone know the actual percentage of selections that they do on average? Because that's only like an 8% acceptance rate, just based on my limited experience. You guys that have been here for years nominating, what percentage of your nominations have been taken?


----------



## Deborah Osment

Just nominated E.V. Darcy and Patrick Nole. Made my roommate nominate, too. This is so gratifying.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Lauren Christopher said:


> Just took a glance at my past nominations and it looks like out of 25 that I've nominated (mostly from this thread) one TWO have been selected. For some reason I thought they took a lot more books than this.... Does anyone know the actual percentage of selections that they do on average? Because that's only like an 8% acceptance rate, just based on my limited experience. You guys that have been here for years nominating, what percentage of your nominations have been taken?


Of my 52 selections, 10 have been chosen - but I only nominate books I'd like to read.

8%, if that's what it is, is a very high percentage, especially if you compare it to the trad pub slushpile and bear in mind there are some quite badly written novels on the site. Kindle Scout has been selecting books on average one every four days.


----------



## chloegarner

Lauren Christopher said:


> Just took a glance at my past nominations and it looks like out of 25 that I've nominated (mostly from this thread) one TWO have been selected. For some reason I thought they took a lot more books than this.... Does anyone know the actual percentage of selections that they do on average? Because that's only like an 8% acceptance rate, just based on my limited experience. You guys that have been here for years nominating, what percentage of your nominations have been taken?


I think if you're just looking at very recent selections, you're going to get a skewed result because it's been 15 days since they've selected a novel to publish. Going back through their selected work, I don't see a gap that big, though I only went back about six months. They usually pick 8-12 novels a month, and they're at 0 for August. I'm wondering if they've had a bunch of work come back in from revisions all at once, or if they've got a shortage of people (vacations, sick) and they're just taking some time off.

That said, I think at any given time they have 130-150 titles on Scout, and they pick 8-12 per month, which is an acceptance rate of 5-10%. I think that the people who are featured on here tend to have a higher acceptance rate because they are the authors who self-select by putting more energy into their work. (Not all energetic authors are here, but all who are here are energetic) I've seen the numbers you're referring to, that the people who nominate a lot of Kboarders end up with about 25% of their nominations getting selected.


----------



## cggaudet

I was wondering about the fact they haven't picked anyone lately as well. I guess it is the height of summer so employees are out enjoying the warmth. Still feels strange. Is there anyone on here waiting to hear back right now?


----------



## samanthawarren

cggaudet said:


> I was wondering about the fact they haven't picked anyone lately as well. I guess it is the height of summer so employees are out enjoying the warmth. Still feels strange. Is there anyone on here waiting to hear back right now?


I'm waiting. It's been a week. I'm hoping it's a good sign, but from what I've read here, that's not always the case.


----------



## MN_Arzu

PatriciaThomson said:


> Just nominated E.V. Darcy, Patrick Nole and M.N. Arzu--good luck, all!


Thank you, girl!

Now that the end is on the horizon, I have no idea what I'm going to do with all this nervous energy... Keep writing, I guess?


----------



## 91831

Deborah Osment said:


> Just nominated E.V. Darcy and Patrick Nole. Made my roommate nominate, too. This is so gratifying.


Awww, Thank you 



cggaudet said:


> I was wondering about the fact they haven't picked anyone lately as well. I guess it is the height of summer so employees are out enjoying the warmth. Still feels strange. Is there anyone on here waiting to hear back right now?


I had a nomination from late July finally not selected on the 8th, so there are people there... Shame as I really liked that book too and the author was lovely.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

MN_Arzu said:


> Thank you, girl!
> 
> Now that the end is on the horizon, I have no idea what I'm going to do with all this nervous energy... Keep writing, I guess?


I've been editing like a fiend so there's that too!


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> I'm waiting. It's been a week.


That must be agony. Good luck!


----------



## samanthawarren

KeithWardFiction said:


> That must be agony. Good luck!


I'm doing my best not to think about it.


----------



## PatrickNole

cggaudet said:


> I was wondering about the fact they haven't picked anyone lately as well. I guess it is the height of summer so employees are out enjoying the warmth. Still feels strange. Is there anyone on here waiting to hear back right now?


All of the sudden, I'm picturing a solitary fellow in a hoodie who lives in a bachelor pad with nothing but a mattress and an array of computer monitors displaying all the kindle scout entries with graphs of various pageview-to-nomination comparisons, projected sales calculations, plus a little button where his mouse hovers briefly before clicking "Publish". In this scenario, it would be quite reasonable to say the poor guy deserves a week or two at the beach once a year. Before you start to argue that a single person could never run kindle scout on his own, just remember it's called kindle scout, not kindle scouts. 

Scenario 2: Each Sunday evening, a group of ten close friends get together and discuss the kindle scout entries over numerous glasses of wine and countless courses of good, home-cooked food. They pull out sections to read from each entry, scribble notes in the margins, and debate their relative merits. At the end of the night, each manuscript is marked with a large red X or a large green check. In this scenario, I suppose vacations could still be the problem or they may have run out of wine.

Scenario 3: A device the size of a Kleenex box, which performs all kindle scout calculations and occasionally emits a sheet of paper naming the selected entry (further giving it the appearance of a Kleenex box), was accidentally unplugged while someone was vacuuming. Hopefully someone will notice soon and plug it back in!

Scenario 4: A group of average-looking yet highly-skilled office workers determine that none of the recent entries meet their specific set of benchmarks, therefore they opt not to select any for publishing.

I'm going with scenario 2. What about you?


----------



## Steve Vernon

PatrickNole said:


> All of the sudden, I'm picturing a solitary fellow in a hoodie who lives in a bachelor pad with nothing but a mattress and an array of computer monitors displaying all the kindle scout entries with graphs of various pageview-to-nomination comparisons, projected sales calculations, plus a little button where his mouse hovers briefly before clicking "Publish". In this scenario, it would be quite reasonable to say the poor guy deserves a week or two at the beach once a year. Before you start to argue that a single person could never run kindle scout on his own, just remember it's called kindle scout, not kindle scouts.
> 
> Scenario 2: Each Sunday evening, a group of ten close friends get together and discuss the kindle scout entries over numerous glasses of wine and countless courses of good, home-cooked food. They pull out sections to read from each entry, scribble notes in the margins, and debate their relative merits. At the end of the night, each manuscript is marked with a large red X or a large green check. In this scenario, I suppose vacations could still be the problem or they may have run out of wine.
> 
> Scenario 3: A device the size of a Kleenex box, which performs all kindle scout calculations and occasionally emits a sheet of paper naming the selected entry (further giving it the appearance of a Kleenex box), was accidentally unplugged while someone was vacuuming. Hopefully someone will notice soon and plug it back in!
> 
> Scenario 4: A group of average-looking yet highly-skilled office workers determine that none of the recent entries meet their specific set of benchmarks, therefore they opt not to select any for publishing.
> 
> I'm going with scenario 2. What about you?


Scenario 5: The Kindle Scout crew print off the title pages and climb up a long flight of stairs and throw the title pages down the stairs. The page that gets closest to the bottom wins.

My high school science teacher had a similar technique for marking our papers.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

PatrickNole said:


> All of the sudden, I'm picturing a solitary fellow in a hoodie who lives in a bachelor pad with nothing but a mattress and an array of computer monitors displaying all the kindle scout entries with graphs of various pageview-to-nomination comparisons, projected sales calculations, plus a little button where his mouse hovers briefly before clicking "Publish". In this scenario, it would be quite reasonable to say the poor guy deserves a week or two at the beach once a year. Before you start to argue that a single person could never run kindle scout on his own, just remember it's called kindle scout, not kindle scouts.
> 
> Scenario 2: Each Sunday evening, a group of ten close friends get together and discuss the kindle scout entries over numerous glasses of wine and countless courses of good, home-cooked food. They pull out sections to read from each entry, scribble notes in the margins, and debate their relative merits. At the end of the night, each manuscript is marked with a large red X or a large green check. In this scenario, I suppose vacations could still be the problem or they may have run out of wine.
> 
> Scenario 3: A device the size of a Kleenex box, which performs all kindle scout calculations and occasionally emits a sheet of paper naming the selected entry (further giving it the appearance of a Kleenex box), was accidentally unplugged while someone was vacuuming. Hopefully someone will notice soon and plug it back in!
> 
> Scenario 4: A group of average-looking yet highly-skilled office workers determine that none of the recent entries meet their specific set of benchmarks, therefore they opt not to select any for publishing.
> 
> I'm going with scenario 2. What about you?


You're my new best friend, Patrick. Thank you for the entertainment.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> Scenario 5: The Kindle Scout crew print off the title pages and climb up a long flight of stairs and throw the title pages down the stairs. The page that gets closest to the bottom wins.
> 
> My high school science teacher had a similar technique for marking our papers.


Lol!  That does seem to be as likely a method as anything else we've envisioned.


----------



## JFahey

Hey Everyone! I am very new to all this so forgive me. This has been the most stressful week and to think I have 23 more days to go. But after reading all the posts, it's comforting to know that I am not alone.

Thanks for that. 
Best regards,
Jodi Ann Fahey


----------



## JFahey

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, now let me get off of my high horse and get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Blessings of the Sun by P.A. Thomas
> 3 days left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
> 3 days left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
> 6 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> 6 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
> 9 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
> 9 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
> 9 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
> 14 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> 16 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 16 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
> 20 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
> 20 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
> 21 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
> 22 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
> 22 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
> 24 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
> 24 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
> 27 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 27 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hey Steve, can you add me? Thank you!! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/394SMS2N7MTNE


----------



## Steve Vernon

Like a lot of folks we've been having some trouble with drought up here in Nova Scotia. Wildfires and rivers drying up and farmers praying for rain. Well, it is a regular frog-drowner out there this morning. Everything is cool and calm and comfortable.

Kindle Scout works that way too. Some of you folks have noticed that there has been a summer lull. That only speaks of a booming autumn ahead for us all. Keep on writing and keep on hoping. Promote like your feet were on fire and nominations were the only cure. Even if you AREN'T aiming at Kindle Scout, the same thing still goes. Summers are quiet and autumn will boom. Money will fall like leaves from the trees. There are better days ahead for all of us.

For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
1 day left The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
4 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
4 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
7 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
7 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
7 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
12 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
14 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
14 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
18 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
18 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
19 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
20 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
20 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
22 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
22 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
22 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
25 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
25 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## MichelleKidd

JFahey said:


> Hey Everyone! I am very new to all this so forgive me. This has been the most stressful week and to think I have 23 more days to go. But after reading all the posts, it's comforting to know that I am not alone.
> 
> Thanks for that.
> Best regards,
> Jodi Ann Fahey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/394SMS2N7MTNE


Hi, Jodi! 
Welcome! It looks like we are KS buddies. This is all new to me as well, but it's been a great learning experience so far. We'll stumble through this thing together, lol!
Best of luck to you!!

Michelle ~


----------



## cggaudet

PatrickNole said:


> All of the sudden, I'm picturing a solitary fellow in a hoodie who lives in a bachelor pad with nothing but a mattress and an array of computer monitors displaying all the kindle scout entries with graphs of various pageview-to-nomination comparisons, projected sales calculations, plus a little button where his mouse hovers briefly before clicking "Publish". In this scenario, it would be quite reasonable to say the poor guy deserves a week or two at the beach once a year. Before you start to argue that a single person could never run kindle scout on his own, just remember it's called kindle scout, not kindle scouts.
> 
> Scenario 2: Each Sunday evening, a group of ten close friends get together and discuss the kindle scout entries over numerous glasses of wine and countless courses of good, home-cooked food. They pull out sections to read from each entry, scribble notes in the margins, and debate their relative merits. At the end of the night, each manuscript is marked with a large red X or a large green check. In this scenario, I suppose vacations could still be the problem or they may have run out of wine.
> 
> Scenario 3: A device the size of a Kleenex box, which performs all kindle scout calculations and occasionally emits a sheet of paper naming the selected entry (further giving it the appearance of a Kleenex box), was accidentally unplugged while someone was vacuuming. Hopefully someone will notice soon and plug it back in!
> 
> Scenario 4: A group of average-looking yet highly-skilled office workers determine that none of the recent entries meet their specific set of benchmarks, therefore they opt not to select any for publishing.
> 
> I'm going with scenario 2. What about you?


Scenario 3 is clearly right. Haha. Though I was wondering if it might have actually been 4, which is why I asked if anyone was waiting.


----------



## 91831

PatrickNole said:


> All of the sudden, I'm picturing a solitary fellow in a hoodie who lives in a bachelor pad with nothing but a mattress and an array of computer monitors displaying all the kindle scout entries with graphs of various pageview-to-nomination comparisons, projected sales calculations, plus a little button where his mouse hovers briefly before clicking "Publish". In this scenario, it would be quite reasonable to say the poor guy deserves a week or two at the beach once a year. Before you start to argue that a single person could never run kindle scout on his own, just remember it's called kindle scout, not kindle scouts.
> 
> Scenario 2: Each Sunday evening, a group of ten close friends get together and discuss the kindle scout entries over numerous glasses of wine and countless courses of good, home-cooked food. They pull out sections to read from each entry, scribble notes in the margins, and debate their relative merits. At the end of the night, each manuscript is marked with a large red X or a large green check. In this scenario, I suppose vacations could still be the problem or they may have run out of wine.
> 
> Scenario 3: A device the size of a Kleenex box, which performs all kindle scout calculations and occasionally emits a sheet of paper naming the selected entry (further giving it the appearance of a Kleenex box), was accidentally unplugged while someone was vacuuming. Hopefully someone will notice soon and plug it back in!
> 
> Scenario 4: A group of average-looking yet highly-skilled office workers determine that none of the recent entries meet their specific set of benchmarks, therefore they opt not to select any for publishing.
> 
> I'm going with scenario 2. What about you?


HAHA, as soon as I read this I was also like, No 2 for sure!


----------



## JFahey

MichelleKidd said:


> Hi, Jodi!
> Welcome! It looks like we are KS buddies. This is all new to me as well, but it's been a great learning experience so far. We'll stumble through this thing together, lol!
> Best of luck to you!!
> 
> Michelle ~


Hey Michelle!
Yup, we are. Love your cover, by the way! Oh, and I have to ask. How did you get the bar under your postings? I believe I might be overthinking it. It should go into the signature part. Yes?

Best of luck to you, too!! 

Oh, and thank you, Steve, for adding me to the list. 

Jodi Ann


----------



## P.A. Thomas

I am also in the waiting phase as of Friday, but that may be because we went directly to the weekend instead of another business day.

I for one think number 4 is the most accurate.


----------



## JFahey

Yup. overthinking it. Got the signature working. Woo hoo!

Question: Who views KS, internally,  when we launch? I mean, do they advertise KS? Or is it just us and previous campaign owners voting?
Sorry if it sounds like a silly question. 

Best,
Jodi Ann


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Another welcome to all the newcomers. 

And after you beat up all your relatives and your Facebook friends to help you
add a Headtalker or Thunderclap campaign 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.175.html


----------



## MichelleKidd

JFahey said:


> Yup. overthinking it. Got the signature working. Woo hoo!
> 
> Question: Who views KS, internally, when we launch? I mean, do they advertise KS? Or is it just us and previous campaign owners voting?
> Sorry if it sounds like a silly question.
> 
> Best,
> Jodi Ann


Glad you got it figured out, Jodi. I was about to ask if I could email you and see if I could help. Another wonderful member graciously came to my aid when mine came out a little odd. Yours looks great!

Some of the KS traffic comes from people who are sent in from direct links. A few friends have told me they filled up their nominations while they were in there voting for me.


----------



## JFahey

Thanks Michelle! 
I'm used to using HTML and completely drew a blank about BBCode. LOL. It's been awhile. 

I don't know about you, but this has been quite a stressful as well as amazing week. I had to go out last night and leave my phone home so I couldn't keep looking at it every hour.   

You may email me. It would be great to hear from a fellow writer!

Best regards,
Jodi


----------



## MichelleKidd

Jodi, 
I had a bit of coding experience too, but it had been years since I had done anything.  The hardest part was figuring out the image thing. Yes! It has been stressful, but in a good way. I've had to pull myself out of my comfort zone.  I promised myself I wouldn't obsess over it, but it is hard not to peek.  Feel free to email me as well. Maybe we can put our heads together and see what all those stats mean, lol.


----------



## PatrickNole

Has anyone crunched the numbers on average length of time for final decision to come back post campaign?


----------



## Steve Vernon

PatrickNole said:


> Has anyone crunched the numbers on average length of time for final decision to come back post campaign?


Try this - http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout

Lincoln's book RAVEN'S PEAK is a heck of a good read, too.


----------



## PatrickNole

Steve Vernon said:


> Try this - http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout
> 
> Lincoln's book RAVEN'S PEAK is a heck of a good read, too.


Steve, great site! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Evenstar

So, I've made an observation - I don't know if anyone else sees this too?

* If you fall off Hot and Trendy then it takes a way bigger push to get back onto it than it takes to stay on it.

I'm assuming it is because being on it means much greater visibility and so you automatically garner more nominations just by being there, but once off it you become almost invisible to the people browsing the KS site and don't get so many nominations, so you have to do all the pushing yourself to get back there. Does that make sense? But once you are back on it you have both your own efforts plus all the added benefit of being more visible.

Which I suppose basically means that being Hot is the very best way to get the most nominations?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> So, I've made an observation - I don't know if anyone else sees this too?
> 
> * If you fall off Hot and Trendy then it takes a way bigger push to get back onto it than it takes to stay on it.
> 
> I'm assuming it is because being on it means much greater visibility and so you automatically garner more nominations just by being there, but once off it you become almost invisible to the people browsing the KS site and don't get so many nominations, so you have to do all the pushing yourself to get back there. Does that make sense? But once you are back on it you have both your own efforts plus all the added benefit of being more visible.
> 
> Which I suppose basically means that being Hot is the very best way to get the most nominations?


Correct.

Think of it this way.

If you are hot and people don't know it, you will get asked on very few dates.

HOWEVER...if you are hot and people know it - as in, that Steve is so hot that he fogs up my glasses even when they aren't on my face, well, odds are you are going to have to fight them off on the weekends.

So - it is better to be hot and never lose it, rather than try to get it back again once it slipped away.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I wrote about 5000 words over the weekend. I'm getting ready to go to work today but I intend to keep on this writing train over the week.

For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
LAST DAY LEFT! The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
3 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
3 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
6 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
6 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
6 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
11 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
13 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
13 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
17 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
17 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
18 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
19 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
19 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
21 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
21 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
21 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
24 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
24 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Welcome to all of the new members. In case you didn't see it before, Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his KS experience. This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/

Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information. Here are some of them:

Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc.

Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.

Lexi Revellian (The Trouble with Time): Link to her article about earning her advance.

Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.

Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer, not yet released): How she chose the KS option.

Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.

My experiences (Take the Body and Run, not yet released) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers.

And others tell their tales.


----------



## Evenstar

Evenstar said:


> So, I've made an observation - I don't know if anyone else sees this too?
> 
> * If you fall off Hot and Trendy then it takes a way bigger push to get back onto it than it takes to stay on it.
> 
> I'm assuming it is because being on it means much greater visibility and so you automatically garner more nominations just by being there, but once off it you become almost invisible to the people browsing the KS site and don't get so many nominations, so you have to do all the pushing yourself to get back there. Does that make sense? But once you are back on it you have both your own efforts plus all the added benefit of being more visible.
> 
> Which I suppose basically means that being Hot is the very best way to get the most nominations?


Oh, and as an addendum to this, I would suppose that being in the top four of Hot is the prime placement. That way you are in the top line for anyone who clicks the site in general, which I assume would also bring you added views and nominations on top of the others! No pressure then...


----------



## MichelleKidd

Jada Ryker said:


> Welcome to all of the new members. In case you didn't see it before, Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his KS experience. This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/
> 
> Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information. Here are some of them:
> 
> Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc.
> 
> Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.
> 
> Lexi Revellian (The Trouble with Time): Link to her article about earning her advance.
> 
> Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.
> 
> Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer, not yet released): How she chose the KS option.
> 
> Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.
> 
> My experiences (Take the Body and Run, not yet released) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers.
> 
> And others tell their tales.


Thank you so much, Jada! That's wonderful info. I had read Lincoln Cole's blog and learned about the process, but it's great to read others experiences as well! Appreciate you sharing!

Michelle~


----------



## 91831

I managed 4 hours H&T last night (while I was asleep!) but fell back off.  It's the last day and I still can't make it back on there.  Ho-hum.  

Have decided when I get that email saying, thanks but no, that I'm going to go wide.


----------



## samanthawarren

Guh! Still no email. I'm sticking with the "No news is good news" mentality. Plus, they haven't selected any in August from what I've heard, so the odds are in my favor!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and filled them with:

An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu

Good luck.  82 nominations so far, with 13 selected by KS and 5 in review. 

Mark


----------



## MN_Arzu

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and filled them with:
> 
> An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
> The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
> Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> 
> Good luck. 82 nominations so far, with 13 selected by KS and 5 in review.
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark!

I'm doing my final pushes on FB. This week is going to be C R A Z Y


----------



## 91831

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and filled them with:
> 
> An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
> The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
> Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> 
> Good luck. 82 nominations so far, with 13 selected by KS and 5 in review.
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much!


----------



## PatrickNole

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and filled them with:
> 
> An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
> The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
> Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> 
> Good luck. 82 nominations so far, with 13 selected by KS and 5 in review.
> 
> Mark


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## P.A. Thomas

Well, just came home to the rejection letter. Sadly I was sort of expecting it, my stats were not up to snuff and all. I'm gonna work on self-pubbing tonight and in the future I will just stick to that; waiting that thirty days was just too long.

I don't want to admit it, but I'm not certain that the text was up to snuff either. My three pre-readers haven't even finished the book yet and they're all begging off saying they're busy with work, so I clearly am not hooking people correctly.


----------



## Evenstar

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and filled them with:
> 
> An Unconventional Meeting by E.V. Darcy
> The Twiddle Theory by Patrick Nole
> Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> 
> Good luck. 82 nominations so far, with 13 selected by KS and 5 in review.
> 
> Mark


LOL, exact same three as my current nominations!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Now that you mention it, those are my slots as well


----------



## Evenstar

It's 23.16 so I'm refreshing hot and trending. I literally wait until a minute after it is updated and then I check (if I check exactly at .15 past then it is not updated). I just can not understand why we have to wait until gone ten am every morning (GMT) to see the stats, why can't they update hourly too? So frustrating!


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Hey all. Been some time since I posted. I just got a free copy of The Serophim Breach by Tracy Serpa and it made me reminisce of when my book was on here and all that, figured I'd stop by and say hello.


----------



## RMGauthier

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Hey all. Been some time since I posted. I just got a free copy of The Serophim Breach by Tracy Serpa and it made me reminisce of when my book was on here and all that, figured I'd stop by and say hello.


Hey Vincent, good to see you back. I haven't posted in awhile either, so thanks for bringing me back out. How's the book going?


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

Not great. It's sold some. I'm thinking of trying a relaunch with new cover. I've got a new bool that comes out 9-28th, but that's part of an anthology series, so I can't put that through KS. I might try KS again in the future.


----------



## RMGauthier

Vincent-Morrone said:


> Not great. It's sold some. I'm thinking of trying a relaunch with new cover. I've got a new bool that comes out 9-28th, but that's part of an anthology series, so I can't put that through KS. I might try KS again in the future.


Sorry to hear that the book isn't going well. I loved your cover. Good luck with the next set hope it goes better for you.


----------



## JFahey

Hey Vincent, new to the group, but checked out your books and I think they are quite eye catching.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Finally made it to the Ending Soon category! One more place to be seen  

Thank you all for the cheers and the nominations and the general good vibes. I don't think I would have made it to week two in such high spirits! Now, for the final stretch!


----------



## 91831

So the waiting begins for me now that I'm 'In Review'.  

Blimey, I can't believe that the 30 days as gone so soon and yet it also seemed like forever!

While I'm certainly not going anywhere, I just wanted to thank you all for the support, the chat, and the insights!  It's been highly informative and helpful to no-end  x x x


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I wrote about 5000 words over the weekend. I'm getting ready to go to work today but I intend to keep on this writing train over the week.

For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
2 days left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
5 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
5 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
5 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
10 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
12 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
12 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
16 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
16 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
17 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
18 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
18 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
20 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
20 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
20 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
23 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
23 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> Finally made it to the Ending Soon category! One more place to be seen
> 
> Thank you all for the cheers and the nominations and the general good vibes. I don't think I would have made it to week two in such high spirits! Now, for the final stretch!


Keep on rocking it, MN! Make those last two days count!

Now that my campaign is over I get to sit back and enjoy the view from the other side. For example, I've got an open slot in my nominations... Who wants to woo me?


----------



## MichelleKidd

PatrickNole said:


> Keep on rocking it, MN! Make those last two days count!
> 
> Now that my campaign is over I get to sit back and enjoy the view from the other side. For example, I've got an open slot in my nominations... Who wants to woo me?


Congrats, MN! You are almost there!! Voted and reposted your link to my wall yesterday.

Congratulations to you too Patrick! You made it to the other side and lived to tell about it, lol. The rest of us are still hanging by our chewed up nails.  Although, waiting to hear is probably more stressful, eh?


----------



## MN_Arzu

MichelleKidd said:


> Congrats, MN! You are almost there!! Voted and reposted your link to my wall yesterday.


Awwwnnn Thank you!

I have 17% of external traffic and 83% of kindle scout traffic... I think that says that I'm not great at getting "my" people to my book  Alas, a good percentage of that is from kboards. You guys rock!


----------



## cggaudet

MN_Arzu said:


> Awwwnnn Thank you!
> 
> I have 17% of external traffic and 83% of kindle scout traffic... I think that says that I'm not great at getting "my" people to my book  Alas, a good percentage of that is from kboards. You guys rock!


Wow! That's pretty amazing actually, especially since you've been on H&T quite a bit. So many new eyes on your book. Mine's split pretty evenly.
Last couple of days! We've got this.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Just nominated UNDERNEATH and THE END OF WORLDS. Good luck to you both.


----------



## 91831

MN_Arzu said:


> Awwwnnn Thank you!
> 
> I have 17% of external traffic and 83% of kindle scout traffic... I think that says that I'm not great at getting "my" people to my book  Alas, a good percentage of that is from kboards. You guys rock!


I think that's better over all though, because people are coming on Scout and browsing and then selecting your book. It's popular without you have to try too much! You go girl!


----------



## 91831

I think the Scouters must be back from their holidays.  Getting a lot of works not being selected emails today


----------



## samanthawarren

I just got my rejection. Suckage.


----------



## 91831

samanthawarren said:


> I just got my rejection. Suckage.


Oh no! I'm so sorry Samantha  
They certainly don't leave much time between telling the author and the general public. Seems almost simultaneous.


----------



## lincolnjcole

samanthawarren said:


> I just got my rejection. Suckage.


Ah, that bites!

But, no worries, just think of it as practice and you still get to self-publish!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

samanthawarren said:


> I just got my rejection. Suckage.


Sorry, Samantha (and others getting that dreaded email). I'm proof that it's survivable, and you already have a track record, so just do what you've always done, and enjoy the launch boost when you notify KS that your book is out there and they tell all your nominators, who just might flock to buy a copy.


----------



## MN_Arzu

samanthawarren said:


> I just got my rejection. Suckage.


::hugs::


----------



## MN_Arzu

Deborah Osment said:


> Just nominated UNDERNEATH and THE END OF WORLDS. Good luck to you both.


Thank you so much! The competition is fierce these days


----------



## MichelleKidd

samanthawarren said:


> I just got my rejection. Suckage.


  So, sorry. ((Hugs))


----------



## KeithWardFiction

My sympathies to those getting bad news about their books. 

I don't know if this helps or not, but I'm trying to look on the bright side for my book "99 Days", whether it gets chosen or not. Here's how:

If the book is chosen, I can use that in my marketing, and the Amazon push will be a great boon. It gives more credibility to it and will hopefully lead to more reviews. A great way to launch a book.

If it isn't chosen, then I use it as part of my Reader Magnet strategy, and help drive signups for my email list. This is a longer-term play, but ultimately it may end up the more lucrative one. Most successful indie authors seem to view a strong email list as more valuable than some sales right up front. I think their methods makes sense, and I look forward to putting it in place. (For those who haven't been exposed to it, it's the strategy employed by Nick Stephenson -- just google his name and "Reader Magnets".)

This way, I'll (hopefully) be satisfied with either outcome. Of course, the reality of my reaction may be much different, when that day comes...   Still, it calms me to view Kindle Scout's decision this way.


----------



## Laurie Cook

I'm almost half way through my campaign and it looks as if things are slowing down a little right now. Sure hope it picks up again. That being said, at least it is giving me time to complete another proof of my book "A Lingering Evil". It also gives me time to plan out my marketing if I'm not successful with KS. Actually, I'm still amazed that this book made it to KS as this was my first submission.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> it looks as if things are slowing down a little right now.


The exact same thing is happening to me. Lots of "Hot and Trending" for a few days, then crickets.

I think that's pretty much the way it goes for most KS books.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Rebecca Holland has just written a thorough and informative guide to Kindle Scout here: https://www.bookrazor.com/insiders-guide-kindle-scout/ which is well worth reading - all that a writer thinking about going in for KS needs to know.


----------



## Evenstar

Laurie Cook said:


> I'm almost half way through my campaign and it looks as if things are slowing down a little right now. Sure hope it picks up again. That being said, at least it is giving me time to complete another proof of my book "A Lingering Evil". It also gives me time to plan out my marketing if I'm not successful with KS. Actually, I'm still amazed that this book made it to KS as this was my first submission.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


Do they not accept all submissions?


----------



## JFahey

samanthawarren said:


> I just got my rejection. Suckage.


So sorry Samantha! Don't take it to heart. And there is always that email that KS sends out when you do publish it so it's still a positive. Free advertising! It's been helping me through this whole thing because I don't have any more fingernails left after this week.


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> Do they not accept all submissions?


I have no direct knowledge of this, but I've heard that they don't accept every submission.


----------



## Evenstar

KeithWardFiction said:


> I have no direct knowledge of this, but I've heard that they don't accept every submission.


Gosh, I genuinely thought they did as long as they met the requirements (over 50k etc). I've been reading the first page of a lot of the submissions and I came across one today that looked like someone had stuck a foreign novel into google translate or something. The English was all over the show.


----------



## Vincent-Morrone

JFahey said:


> Hey Vincent, new to the group, but checked out your books and I think they are quite eye catching.


Thanks!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Lexi Revellian said:


> Rebecca Holland has just written a thorough and informative guide to Kindle Scout here: https://www.bookrazor.com/insiders-guide-kindle-scout/ which is well worth reading - all that a writer thinking about going in for KS needs to know.


Thank you Lexi, very informative article, even if I'm reaching the end of the campaign and it's too late to say no 

Now I'm feeling bad for not editing it till the last typo... ::sighs::


----------



## KitSarge

Thanks for all of the helpful websites! I've been toying with the idea of putting my new book into Scout, and you guys have given me a lot to think about without having to go back and read some-300 pages of posts!!!


----------



## 91831

Lexi Revellian said:


> Rebecca Holland has just written a thorough and informative guide to Kindle Scout here: https://www.bookrazor.com/insiders-guide-kindle-scout/ which is well worth reading - all that a writer thinking about going in for KS needs to know.


Man I wish that I had seen that before my campaign. That's a fantastic article!


----------



## Evenstar

evdarcy said:


> Man I wish that I had seen that before my campaign. That's a fantastic article!


I was thinking that too! Oh well, you can always another book in the future 

Slightly depressing though when you think of all the effort gone in to staying Hot!


----------



## 91831

Evenstar said:


> I was thinking that too! Oh well, you can always another book in the future
> 
> Slightly depressing though when you think of all the effort gone in to staying Hot!


My friend (read taskmaster who makes me write) and I were discussing this earlier, and we were thinking, if you're _too _popular it probably wouldn't help because then that's a lot of freebies they're giving away, which can shrink the potential sales... if you're too unpopular then there's no point because people may not be interested to buy it if they're not willing to nominate it and get a free copy (a shame as you only get three slots and there may be four fabulous stories ending at the same time!). So we were thinking that it might be best if you were actually a middle person. Someone who has garnered some interest to show there's potential, but not enough to have wiped out a lot of potential sales upon release.


----------



## Sebourn

Lexi Revellian said:


> Rebecca Holland has just written a thorough and informative guide to Kindle Scout here: https://www.bookrazor.com/insiders-guide-kindle-scout/ which is well worth reading - all that a writer thinking about going in for KS needs to know.


This pretty much nixes any remaining ideas about Kindle Scout being a popularity contest.

Which I think is definitely a good thing.


----------



## PatrickNole

Evenstar said:


> Gosh, I genuinely thought they did as long as they met the requirements (over 50k etc). I've been reading the first page of a lot of the submissions and I came across one today that looked like someone had stuck a foreign novel into google translate or something. The English was all over the show.


Sorry about that Elena, I was hoping it would come off as innovative


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lexi Revellian said:


> Rebecca Holland has just written a thorough and informative guide to Kindle Scout here: https://www.bookrazor.com/insiders-guide-kindle-scout/ which is well worth reading - all that a writer thinking about going in for KS needs to know.


Thanks for sharing, Lexi! It helps to know. If we don't make it this time, perhaps we'll be better informed for the next go around.


----------



## JFahey

Thank you, Lexi, for sharing that guide. It was extremely helpful. It also takes the pressure off a little with regards being on the Hot and Trending list. I was stressing over that and was trying to figure out my next marketing strategy. Especially when we haven't had any new campaigns go up in the last couple of days. It's getting harder to stay afloat.


----------



## Evenstar

PatrickNole said:


> Sorry about that Elena, I was hoping it would come off as innovative


LOL, yours is very far from that. Looks great and I really hope I get to read it!

To be honest, when reading the first pages of the submission I thought loads of them were really excellent. The vast majority look like they would be a good read. I hope we get a large slew of "this book HAS been selected..."

Hugs to Samantha and the others who got their rejections this week, it has been very depressing to get the emails and see how many brilliant books are being turned down. I guess I'll just have to buy them


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man, I was looking forward to reading Zombie Nations. Sorry it didn't make the cut, Samantha.

Likewise sorry that "The Con Season" didn't make it, Adam.

But I am quite pleased that Katherine's "The Second Stage of Grief" WAS selected. I'm looking forward to reading that. Now if only I could read a little faster.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two more shifts to go this week - today and tomorrow I work a day shift, so I'll be running for the bus shortly. Friday I have a day off. Saturday I'll be peddling books at a local book fair. Sunday I'll be working an evening shift - which sucks, because that's my birthday - but I might bring a cake to work and celebrate anyway.

For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
1 day left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
4 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
4 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
4 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
9 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
11 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
11 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
15 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
15 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
16 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
17 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
17 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
19 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
19 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
19 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
22 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
22 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## cggaudet

Steve Vernon said:


> Two more shifts to go this week - today and tomorrow I work a day shift, so I'll be running for the bus shortly. Friday I have a day off. Saturday I'll be peddling books at a local book fair. Sunday I'll be working an evening shift - which sucks, because that's my birthday - but I might bring a cake to work and celebrate anyway.


I'll be at that local fair with you, Steve! First one I'm doing this year. I hope its a good one.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

cggaudet said:


> I'll be at that local fair with you, Steve! First one I'm doing this year. I hope its a good one.


I nominated your book--good luck!


----------



## cggaudet

PatriciaThomson said:


> I nominated your book--good luck!


Thanks so much!


----------



## PatrickNole

I should really stop checking my email every five minutes, as the amount of dread literally hurts my stomach each time my inbox loads, and I am worried I might be developing masochistic tendencies.

Steve (or other KS authors), if you are selected, do they need anything from you before they announce it?

Not that I expect that to be the outcome, but I was just wondering if it is possible to wait for one of my nominees to share the news instead of dealing with all this email masochism.


----------



## MN_Arzu

evdarcy said:


> My friend (read taskmaster who makes me write) and I were discussing this earlier, and we were thinking, if you're _too _popular it probably wouldn't help because then that's a lot of freebies they're giving away, which can shrink the potential sales... if you're too unpopular then there's no point because people may not be interested to buy it if they're not willing to nominate it and get a free copy (a shame as you only get three slots and there may be four fabulous stories ending at the same time!). So we were thinking that it might be best if you were actually a middle person. Someone who has garnered some interest to show there's potential, but not enough to have wiped out a lot of potential sales upon release.


I have a taskmaster or two as well 

In any case, the thing with giving away hundreds of books is that you'll get more reviews back. They're not after a few hundred book sales, they're after the reviews that will -hopefully- attract a couple of thousand book sales.

Getting reviews is the hardest thing to get... ::sighs::


----------



## Sienna Sway

Thank you so much for doing the lists steve! According to my campaign stats I've already had 15 page views directly from this.

I really appreciate all the views to Cinder Unit, thanks everyone! I'm keeping on top of it all as well 



Steve Vernon said:


> Two more shifts to go this week - today and tomorrow I work a day shift, so I'll be running for the bus shortly. Friday I have a day off. Saturday I'll be peddling books at a local book fair. Sunday I'll be working an evening shift - which sucks, because that's my birthday - but I might bring a cake to work and celebrate anyway.
> 
> For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
> 1 day left The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
> 4 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
> 4 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
> 4 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
> 9 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> 11 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 11 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
> 15 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
> 15 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
> 16 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
> 17 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
> 17 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
> 19 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
> 19 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
> 19 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
> 22 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 22 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## cggaudet

PatrickNole said:


> I should really stop checking my email every five minutes, as the amount of dread literally hurts my stomach each time my inbox loads, and I am worried I might be developing masochistic tendencies.
> 
> Steve (or other KS authors), if you are selected, do they need anything from you before they announce it?
> 
> Not that I expect that to be the outcome, but I was just wondering if it is possible to wait for one of my nominees to share the news instead of dealing with all this email masochism.


The announcement comes at pretty much the same time they tell the author. I know I knew Patti was selected before she did.


----------



## 91831

MN_Arzu said:


> I have a taskmaster or two as well
> 
> In any case, the thing with giving away hundreds of books is that you'll get more reviews back. They're not after a few hundred book sales, they're after the reviews that will -hopefully- attract a couple of thousand book sales.
> 
> Getting reviews is the hardest thing to get... ::sighs::


That is a very good point to be fair!



PatrickNole said:


> I should really stop checking my email every five minutes, as the amount of dread literally hurts my stomach each time my inbox loads, and I am worried I might be developing masochistic tendencies.
> 
> Steve (or other KS authors), if you are selected, do they need anything from you before they announce it?
> 
> Not that I expect that to be the outcome, but I was just wondering if it is possible to wait for one of my nominees to share the news instead of dealing with all this email masochism.


I keep buying things from amazon and every time I get a freakin email I'm like OH FUDGE this is the thanks but no thanks email... oh no, it's that dog grooming brush I ordered....


----------



## PatrickNole

cggaudet said:


> The announcement comes at pretty much the same time they tell the author. I know I knew Patti was selected before she did.


In that case, I'm done with email. I'm going to rely on my noble scouts to deliver the news. If you happen to be one of these good folks who put my book into a slot, please post my news here using the following code:
  for bad news
  for good news

Bad news is always better when it comes from someone with genuine sympathy for your situation, right?

Now I can obsessively refresh this thread instead of my email, which is a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## Steve Vernon

PatrickNole said:


> Steve (or other KS authors), if you are selected, do they need anything from you before they announce it?


I guess that I ought to probably not mention that whole soul-selling business.


They'll be some foolishment with getting yourself signed up to receive your advance. I had some trouble with that, being a Canadian author - but the fellow in charge of that end of things was VERY helpful and walked me right through the whole process. Only took about three or four walk-throughs before I finally got it right.

I'm not saying I am all that bright, you understand...


----------



## Steve Vernon

cggaudet said:


> I'll be at that local fair with you, Steve! First one I'm doing this year. I hope its a good one.


You'll be at the Forum Book Fair? Very cool!

I've been beating the war drums all over Facebook. I even posted a note over at that ONCE UPON A TIME festival that is going on the same day on the other side of the Forum. I think that they took my note down though. I thought it was a great way to cross-promote. I even posted a note about their event on my own Facebook page.

In any case, The Farmer's Market was booming last year when Little Gothic Christmas was going on. A lot of participants wandered on over to check out the Farmer's Market - so I think between the Farmer's Market and the Fairy Tale event we will draw a lot of traffic. The sign at the Forum is also a great promotion tool. There is a LOT of pedestrians and folks waiting in the car for the light to change who are going to see that sign and think about attending. I've also sent out invitations to all of my local friends in hopes of stirring the pot. We, as a group just need to keep on getting the word out before Saturday hits.

Here's the poster I put up at work on the staff bulletin board.



> HEY, ALL YOU HIGHLY-LITERATE EMPLOYEES!
> Come over this Saturday August 20th to the Halifax Forum Maritime Hall (right beside the Forum Farmers Market) for an almost huge Indie Author Book Fair. 20 Maritime authors will be selling and signing their books from 9am to 1pm including the well-known and almost famous employee and author, STEVE VERNON.
> (You know, that guy with the beard and the voice who wears those nifty Hawaiian shirts and cammy shorts.)
> Steve will have an almost huge assortment of over fifteen of his many books for sale for prices ranging from $5.00 to $20.00 a book (depending on the book)
> BE THERE or DONT BE THERE!


----------



## cggaudet

Steve Vernon said:


> You'll be at the Forum Book Fair? Very cool!
> 
> I've been beating the war drums all over Facebook. I even posted a note over at that ONCE UPON A TIME festival that is going on the same day on the other side of the Forum. I think that they took my note down though. I thought it was a great way to cross-promote. I even posted a note about their event on my own Facebook page.
> 
> In any case, The Farmer's Market was booming last year when Little Gothic Christmas was going on. A lot of participants wandered on over to check out the Farmer's Market - so I think between the Farmer's Market and the Fairy Tale event we will draw a lot of traffic. The sign at the Forum is also a great promotion tool. There is a LOT of pedestrians and folks waiting in the car for the light to change who are going to see that sign and think about attending. I've also sent out invitations to all of my local friends in hopes of stirring the pot. We, as a group just need to keep on getting the word out before Saturday hits.
> 
> Here's the poster I put up at work on the staff bulletin board.
> 
> ​


Nice! Even though I lived in Halifax for a couple of years, I've never been to the Forum before, so I'm looking forward to it. Too bad it will be a couple of days after my scout ends so I won't be able to beg for votes there. Haha.


----------



## Steve Vernon

cggaudet said:


> Nice! Even though I lived in Halifax for a couple of years, I've never been to the Forum before, so I'm looking forward to it. Too bad it will be a couple of days after my scout ends so I won't be able to beg for votes there. Haha.


If you are driving, come early. With three events going on the parking lot is going to be pretty crowded. Bring a friend along to watch your table - or at least arrange for somebody to drop by throughout the sale. Take a little time to check out the Farmer's Market. There's usually a food truck and couple of vendors who sell good food.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

cggaudet said:


> The announcement comes at pretty much the same time they tell the author. I know I knew Patti was selected before she did.


They seem to have changed this lately. My email came through at 4.18am local time but the email to my scouts only came through at 4.18pm so they appear to have built a twelve hour window into it.

So, gone are the days when your scouts told you whether you'd been selected before you found out.


----------



## Evenstar

Sebourn said:


> This pretty much nixes any remaining ideas about Kindle Scout being a popularity contest.
> 
> Which I think is definitely a good thing.


But surely if a book / author _is_ popular then it should count for quite a lot?

I'm in full blown paranoia mode now. I'm exactly halfway through today and I thought my stats were looking pretty healthy. But now I see that even popular books are regularly rejected I have had a confidence crash. Why do we invest so much into this emotionally? I wish I could be detached and chilled.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> But surely if a book / author _is_ popular then it should count for quite a lot?
> 
> I'm in full blown paranoia mode now. I'm exactly halfway through today and I thought my stats were looking pretty healthy. But now I see that even popular books are regularly rejected I have had a confidence crash. Why do we invest so much into this emotionally? I wish I could be detached and chilled.


Try and look at it this way.

You have bought a lottery ticket.

If your name is drawn in the lottery you win $1500.00 and some powerful promotion.

If your name is NOT drawn in the lottery you can STILL publish that lottery ticket and sell it on your own - and you have already got a strong following.

(all right, so maybe that metaphor breaks down a little over the long stretch - serves me right for buying my metaphors at the ACME ANALOGY AND METAPHOR MAIL ORDER STORE)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Up last night at 2am, trying to hash a problem out. Don't get old boys and girls - your sleep patterns suddenly run monkey in your head.


For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Underneath - A Merfolk Tale by M.N. Arzu
LAST DAY LEFT The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
3 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
3 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
3 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
8 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
10 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
10 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
14 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
14 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
15 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
16 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
16 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
18 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
18 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
18 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
21 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
21 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Ook-ook.


----------



## cggaudet

Katherine Hayton said:


> They seem to have changed this lately. My email came through at 4.18am local time but the email to my scouts only came through at 4.18pm so they appear to have built a twelve hour window into it.
> 
> So, gone are the days when your scouts told you whether you'd been selected before you found out.


Interesting. I wouldn't have thought things would change much over a couple of months, but clearly it's an ever changing system.

Congrats getting chosen! And for being the first one chosen in several weeks.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated two books:

The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## MN_Arzu

Last day of the campaign for me! It's gonna be weird not checking out the site every hour... but man, I feel like I'm getting my freedom back XD


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> Last day of the campaign for me! It's gonna be weird not checking out the site every hour... but man, I feel like I'm getting my freedom back XD


And I get an open slot!


----------



## jdrew

I nominated "Saving Monsters" a day ago.  Don't know if it's run is done yet or not.  Can't remember.


----------



## Deborah Osment

PatrickNole said:


> Keep on rocking it, MN! Make those last two days count!
> 
> Now that my campaign is over I get to sit back and enjoy the view from the other side. For example, I've got an open slot in my nominations... Who wants to woo me?


Dear Patrick, I nominated you and made my roommate nominate you. Wooing...


----------



## Deborah Osment

My book is the first book in a Trilogy. I got it to finished - I thought - submitted it and got into competition. I've spent the past three weeks beating the other two books into submission. Yesterday, I opened the Volume 1 manuscript and did a double-take. I'd put the title of Volume 2 on the cover page. Can you make a dumber mistake? In all fairness, the titles are similar but come on, people! E'mailed Kindle Scout and they let me upload a new copy. I think that was very, very cool of them. Especially as I only have 3 days left in my campaign.

Deborah


----------



## PatrickNole

Deborah Osment said:


> Dear Patrick, I nominated you and made my roommate nominate you. Wooing...


Deborah, I was actually reading your excerpt already this morning. Consider me wooed!

You'll have to wait until tomorrow for the slot though.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Just out of curiosity, does Kindle Scout send e-mails on weekends?


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> Just out of curiosity, does Kindle Scout send e-mails on weekends?


I've received notification about my nominees on various days of the week, including Saturdays and Sundays, and at random times of day, so relaxing is not an option.


----------



## Deborah Osment

PatrickNole said:


> Deborah, I was actually reading your excerpt already this morning. Consider me wooed!
> 
> You'll have to wait until tomorrow for the slot though.


I am so excited, I have goosebumps. Thank you.


----------



## 91831

PatrickNole said:


> I've received notification about my nominees on various days of the week, including Saturdays and Sundays, and at random times of day, so relaxing is not an option.


DAMMIT. I need a break from the heart-jumping-in-the-mouth-every-time-I-get-an-amazon-email emails. 
I had so many books listed as 'in review' that I'm getting those notifications through and my email is playing up, so I'm getting them a day or so later than they've been sent...

How are you coping Patrick? Lizabeth how are you doing too?


----------



## JFahey

So, I am no longer on the hot list and have entered into the darkness. So sad. It was a good run, but and exhausting one. Quite difficult to keep up with. I did put my votes in for Underneath and The End of the Worlds. Good luck to the both of you as you enter into the next stage!


----------



## Sebourn

Evenstar said:


> But surely if a book / author _is_ popular then it should count for quite a lot?
> 
> I'm in full blown paranoia mode now. I'm exactly halfway through today and I thought my stats were looking pretty healthy. But now I see that even popular books are regularly rejected I have had a confidence crash. Why do we invest so much into this emotionally? I wish I could be detached and chilled.


I would assume that it sure can't HURT to have amazing stats.

For instance, if the powers that be are choosing between two solid options, between an author with thousands of views and tons of time on H&T and an author with lesser stats.... the author who apparently knows a thing or two about building a base might get the nod. In other words, all other things being equal, an author's built in popularity might be a tie breaker.

On the other hand, great stats alone have proven to not mean very much.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated two books:
> 
> The End of Worlds by Christina G. Gaudet
> Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much.

Deborah


----------



## MN_Arzu

JFahey said:


> So, I am no longer on the hot list and have entered into the darkness. So sad. It was a good run, but and exhausting one. Quite difficult to keep up with. I did put my votes in for Underneath and The End of the Worlds. Good luck to the both of you as you enter into the next stage!


Thank you girl!

So, this is the last time I'll hit refresh on my campaign. Can't say I'm gonna miss it  I'll enjoy this weekend and edit the final chapters away. I'll have next week to be a nervous wreck 

Good luck to everyone who's still on the roller coaster!


----------



## Steve Vernon

JEdwinMurray said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
> There is life after Kindle Scout. I'm excited to share my email correspondence below.


Joel, that is absolutely BRILLIANT news! Not only does that show that there IS life after Kindle Scout - but to me it proves that, given the right book, Kindle Scout can work in ways that we have just begun to figure out.

Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm up bright and early. I've got the whole day off. I'm spending the morning mapping out the last third of my YA novel and I'll be working on it over the rest of the day. I'm past the 26,000 word mark and aiming for a full 50,000, which is the target that my publisher has asked me to hit.



For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
2 days left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
2 days left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
7 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
9 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
9 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
13 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
13 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
14 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
15 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
15 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
17 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
17 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
17 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
20 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
20 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Okay filled my slots with Becoming The Wolf, Moral Kiosk and The Time Pendant.

Good luck to Deborah, Ryan and Rich


----------



## ....

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay filled my slots with Becoming The Wolf, Moral Kiosk and The Time Pendant.
> 
> Good luck to Deborah, Ryan and Rich


Thanks for the support, Lloyd.


----------



## MichelleKidd

I had one slot open and filled it with Moral Kiosk. ❤  BTW, I LOVE your cover!!!  ❤


----------



## ....

Wowzers -- thanks, Michelle. The cover was something I was unsure of. I very much approve of yours, too. 



MichelleKidd said:


> I had one slot open and filled it with Moral Kiosk. ❤ BTW, I LOVE your cover!!! ❤


----------



## cggaudet

Thank you everyone who nominated The End of Worlds! You guys are awesome.
I'm going to post my stats now for Lincoln's list because I'm sure I'll forget once I find out my results. (Or I'll be off crying in a corner. One or the other. )

Hot and Trending - 333 hours
Views - 1675
51% internal - 49% external

Of course none of this really means anything, especially before I know my results, but I know I loved hearing how people did before I entered the campaign. So hopefully someone will be interested.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Ah, time for stats then!

Hot hours: 405 
Views: 2,272 

18% external traffic vs 82% internal traffic. 

Thank you all who viewed and nominated. I would have been happy with half of that, so this totally blew me away! If nothing else, I found out there's interest for my kind of novel


----------



## lincolnjcole

MN_Arzu said:


> Thank you all who viewed and nominated. I would have been happy with half of that, so this totally blew me away! If nothing else, I found out there's interest for my kind of novel


Can't wait til it's out!

Tossing my hat back into the Kindle Scout ring! My book was submitted this morning (sci-fi this time around) and will be up for nominations in a couple of days!

More on that later...


----------



## Deborah Osment

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay filled my slots with Becoming The Wolf, Moral Kiosk and The Time Pendant.
> 
> Good luck to Deborah, Ryan and Rich


Lloyd,

You are the best.

Deborah


----------



## JFahey

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay filled my slots with Becoming The Wolf, Moral Kiosk and The Time Pendant.
> 
> Good luck to Deborah, Ryan and Rich


Yup
You all have my vote, too!
Good luck!
Deborah, Ryan and Rich, 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## Delaine Christine

lincolnjcole said:


> Can't wait til it's out!
> 
> Tossing my hat back into the Kindle Scout ring! My book was submitted this morning (sci-fi this time around) and will be up for nominations in a couple of days!
> 
> More on that later...


Hey good luck. Been in the wing watching, supporting, and nominating.  I would have put my most recent book, 'Terrible' in KS but it was too short by about 10,000 words. Ah, well, maybe the next.

Good luck to everyone! I have several nominated and I'm anxiously awaiting to hear if they'll make the cut.


----------



## JFahey

JEdwinMurray said:


> Thanks Steve. That really means a lot to me. It was a good thing I didn't automatically hit the self-publish button at the end of my campaign.


There's a self-publish button?

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## 91831

Ugh, just got the email of not being selected.  Oh well, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Deborah Osment

JFahey said:


> Yup
> You all have my vote, too!
> Good luck!
> Deborah, Ryan and Rich,
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!


Thank you!


----------



## Evenstar

evdarcy said:


> Ugh, just got the email of not being selected. Oh well, onwards and upwards!


Miserable blighters! How could they? Please let us know when you publish it, I'd like to buy a copy  Hugs.


----------



## ....

JFahey said:


> Yup
> You all have my vote, too!
> Good luck!
> Deborah, Ryan and Rich,
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!


Thanks so much!


----------



## ....

evdarcy said:


> Ugh, just got the email of not being selected. Oh well, onwards and upwards!


Gah, sorry to hear. Commiserations; we all have time and options though -- these books WILL get their day one way or another.

I now think this (Scout rejection) fate comes to us all... with a few lucky exceptions. But I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Evenstar

Ryan D said:


> Gah, sorry to hear. Commiserations; we all have time and options though -- these books WILL get their day one way or another.
> 
> I now think this (Scout rejection) fate comes to us all... with a few lucky exceptions. But I'm not holding my breath...


Ryan, I will be gobsmacked if they don't publish your book. You never seem to be off the H&T list, and with good reason! I can hardly wait until it goes live.

If you ever feel like sharing your marketing techniques then I'd love to hear them, but I wouldn't be at all surprised to learn that you didn't use any and it stayed Hot simply because it has a very compelling cover, blurb and premise.


----------



## JFahey

evdarcy said:


> Ugh, just got the email of not being selected. Oh well, onwards and upwards!


So sorry. You write beautifully and your cover is superb. I would buy it in a heartbeat. And I will when you let us know when it's available!


----------



## JFahey

Christina and M.N. Arzu thank you for sharing your results. Both are wonderful books and since I started my campaign, you both seemed to be on the hot list the majority of that time.  Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## JFahey

Did anyone else notice that the "See full list" link on the individual pages of each book (under the "Next In:" list of 3 books in that category on the right) doesn't work? Noticed in the Sci-Fi and Teen sections. It's not an active link. Kind of limits your book visually. Not that there is anything we can do about it. Just thought it was odd. 

Feeling like a yo-yo right now. I would say that I was on a roller coaster, but that has twists and turns. Nope, just up and down for my book. LOL.


----------



## JFahey

JEdwinMurray said:


> Thank you!
> 
> At the end of your campaign, you get an email with two buttons, one's gray and the other's blue. Above the gray button it says, "Looking for manuscript feedback?" Then the gray button below says, "Get feedback at Write On by Kindle." Then above the blue button it reads, "Ready to publish independently?" And the button itself says, "Publish on Kindle Direct Publishing."
> 
> Best of luck on your campaign.


That's great! I just signed up for Write On. I'm so green to all of this and seriously just realizing it. You all have such great talent that I'm thinking I didn't really think this out as well as I should have. Well, it is definitely worth a shot. Can't say I didn't try. And now I have some leads, so it's all good!

And thank you, I could really use it!


----------



## MN_Arzu

evdarcy said:


> Ugh, just got the email of not being selected. Oh well, onwards and upwards!


::hugs::

Alas, now comes the roller coaster of planning a launch the old fashioned way  Good stuff to move forward!

I myself don't like to be in this limbo, but I'm concentrating on starting the dreaded blog. And hey, maybe I even like it


----------



## JFahey

JEdwinMurray said:


> It's about talent and chances. Everyone has an opinion about how something works. They'll say don't do this, or do this, but no one really knows what, why, when, where, or how anything gets picked/not picked. Listen to your instincts, and don't rely on "statistics," or ppl who claim to "know" how things work, but listen to your audience, which is not necessarily other writers.
> 
> In short, put your best self out there, and you'll do fine.


Thank you so much for your kind words of wisdom. I really needed a good pick-me-up!


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Well, I've done it. I just hit submit and agree and all of that jazz, and now it's in their hands as to whether or not I get accepted for a campaign. I'm so excited and yet so nervous.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ellie Robbins said:


> Well, I've done it. I just hit submit and agree and all of that jazz, and now it's in their hands as to whether or not I get accepted for a campaign. I'm so excited and yet so nervous.


I've never heard of anyone's book not being accepted for a campaign. I think they just check you haven't submitted Lee Child's latest under your own name, and if you haven't, you're good to go.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> I've never heard of anyone's book not being accepted for a campaign. I think they just check you haven't submitted Lee Child's latest under your own name, and if you haven't, you're good to go.


Dang it. Do you mean that I spent the weekend typing up an entire Lee Child novel for NOTHING...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yesterday was a good day. I wrote 4000 words on my new work. Today I'm up bright and early with maybe a whole three hours of sleep under my belt and I'm ready to face the day grinning. I've got my books all packed up and my display and signage ready to roll. Heading for a big indie book fair early this morning. Wish me luck.



For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
1 day left Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
1 day left The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
6 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
8 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
8 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
12 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
12 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
13 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
14 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
14 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
16 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
16 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
16 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
19 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
19 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
29 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## ....

Evenstar said:


> Ryan, I will be gobsmacked if they don't publish your book. You never seem to be off the H&T list, and with good reason! I can hardly wait until it goes live.
> 
> If you ever feel like sharing your marketing techniques then I'd love to hear them, but I wouldn't be at all surprised to learn that you didn't use any and it stayed Hot simply because it has a very compelling cover, blurb and premise.


Thanks so much for the kind words of support -- I wasn't expecting that :O.

It has done much better than I thought it would. There are some days when it drops out of H&T, but overall I'm surprised. I think the basic premise was always more relatable than my other ideas, and I never got bored writing it. In terms of marketing I just made sure to stagger it out. I didn't mention it on Facebook for quite some time, for example, after already hitting writers' networks one day, and work colleagues another.

But it wasn't written for market, and I'm a relatively unknown quantity for Amazon. I don't have prior self-published bestsellers, so we shall see.

I really like your sample, blurb and cover too, by the way. I mentioned it a while back on here, so I do really mean it, lol.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning!  Okay, shuffled some things around and nominated Becoming the Wolf and The Time Pendant. So all three of you guys are covered!!   Good luck Deborah, Ryan, and Rich!  Wishing you the best~
Michelle


----------



## ....

MichelleKidd said:


> Good Morning!  Okay, shuffled some things around and nominated Becoming the Wolf and The Time Pendant. So all three of you guys are covered!!  Good luck Deborah, Ryan, and Rich! Wishing you the best~
> Michelle


Thanks again. Just so you know I am sending a nomination your way, too. 

Your cover is one of the more evocative ones I've seen on Scout, and I really enjoyed your sample when I read it a few days ago.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Ryan D said:


> Thanks again. Just so you know I am sending a nomination your way, too.
> 
> Your cover is one of the more evocative ones I've seen on Scout, and I enjoyed your sample when I read it a few days ago.


Awesome! Thank you so much, Ryan. Nothing says time travel like a big clock in the background, eh? Lol  
Your cover drew me in, but your sample chapters got my vote!


----------



## PatrickNole

Hey guys, got the bad news last night on The Twiddle Theory.  

It feels like it might be the end of the road for that one, but you never know.  When I think about the journey that book has taken, I think about the readers along the way.  I imagine the smiles and the grimaces.  I wonder how many more smiles it would have taken.  I like to pretend that it was close, just a smile away or one grimace too many.  But really, I made a hundred thousand little decisions over the years.  How many of those were the right ones and how many were wrong.  What if I was just a few decisions away?  What if it was one?  

Then again, maybe the book never had a chance.  Maybe it was so short on page views that it never made a blip in Kindle Scout.  A device the size of a Kleenex box crunched some numbers and spat out a verdict.  But I prefer to humanize the process.  I'm going to give Amazon the benefit of the doubt and assume that a person actually read some portion or even all of my book.  At some moment while reading, maybe even one specific word, the reader tipped from Maybe to No.  I like to think about that moment.

I like to think that some day that moment will tip the reader from Maybe to Yes.

Good luck to everyone waiting for results!  I hope it happens for you!


----------



## MN_Arzu

PatrickNole said:


> Hey guys, got the bad news last night on The Twiddle Theory.
> 
> It feels like it might be the end of the road for that one, but you never know. When I think about the journey that book has taken, I think about the readers along the way. I imagine the smiles and the grimaces. I wonder how many more smiles it would have taken. I like to pretend that it was close, just a smile away or one grimace too many. But really, I made a hundred thousand little decisions over the years. How many of those were the right ones and how many were wrong. What if I was just a few decisions away? What if it was one?
> 
> Then again, maybe the book never had a chance. Maybe it was so short on page views that it never made a blip in Kindle Scout. A device the size of a Kleenex box crunched some numbers and spat out a verdict. But I prefer to humanize the process. I'm going to give Amazon the benefit of the doubt and assume that a person actually read some portion or even all of my book. At some moment while reading, maybe even one specific word, the reader tipped from Maybe to No. I like to think about that moment.
> 
> I like to think that some day that moment will tip the reader from Maybe to Yes.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for results! I hope it happens for you!


::hugs::

I got your thank you e-mail and had to come and give you a big HUG! Plus, don't despair! This is but one place for your book to shine, not the ONLY place. If you like the story as it is, then leave it as it is, and either shop it around or self-publish  You can make a kick ass launch and all the fanfare you want 

Whatever you decide to do, you have us here to cheer your on!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Patrick Nole, E.V. Darcy - just read the e-mail. Sorry to hear that neither of you were selected.


----------



## Evenstar

MN_Arzu said:


> ::hugs::
> 
> I got your thank you e-mail and had to come and give you a big HUG! Plus, don't despair! This is but one place for your book to shine, not the ONLY place. If you like the story as it is, then leave it as it is, and either shop it around or self-publish  You can make a kick ass launch and all the fanfare you want
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, you have us here to cheer your on!


I second all of this Patrick ((hugs))


----------



## ....

PatrickNole said:


> Hey guys, got the bad news last night on The Twiddle Theory.
> 
> It feels like it might be the end of the road for that one, but you never know. When I think about the journey that book has taken, I think about the readers along the way. I imagine the smiles and the grimaces. I wonder how many more smiles it would have taken. I like to pretend that it was close, just a smile away or one grimace too many. But really, I made a hundred thousand little decisions over the years. How many of those were the right ones and how many were wrong. What if I was just a few decisions away? What if it was one?
> 
> Then again, maybe the book never had a chance. Maybe it was so short on page views that it never made a blip in Kindle Scout. A device the size of a Kleenex box crunched some numbers and spat out a verdict. But I prefer to humanize the process. I'm going to give Amazon the benefit of the doubt and assume that a person actually read some portion or even all of my book. At some moment while reading, maybe even one specific word, the reader tipped from Maybe to No. I like to think about that moment.
> 
> I like to think that some day that moment will tip the reader from Maybe to Yes.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for results! I hope it happens for you!


Sorry to get the email. Your entry was solid on all fronts, so keep up the good work. This is but one rejection -- Stephen King had hundreds. It all depends on what Scout are looking for. They'll know when they see it, I guess.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

So sorry, Patrick and E.V.  Keep trying!


----------



## Deborah Osment

MichelleKidd said:


> Good Morning!  Okay, shuffled some things around and nominated Becoming the Wolf and The Time Pendant. So all three of you guys are covered!!  Good luck Deborah, Ryan, and Rich! Wishing you the best~
> Michelle


Thank you so much!


----------



## Deborah Osment

Lexi Revellian said:


> I've never heard of anyone's book not being accepted for a campaign. I think they just check you haven't submitted Lee Child's latest under your own name, and if you haven't, you're good to go.


I came on here just to ask this question. I have been shocked at the quality of the spelling, grammar, language of some of the blurbs on here. Basics that just aren't right. I wondered if they accepted everyone. There are mispellings in titles and bad punctuation in loglines. And those are on the H&T list! Nobody on here, interestingly enough.


----------



## Kay7979

Hi, I just registered. There's a wealth of great information in this thread. (I read till the wee hours of the morning last night.) I voted for a Timeless Moments today, and I have two more votes to use, but I think someone said I can vote for my own book, and I may be ready to upload my fantasy novel to Kindle Scout tomorrow. 

I read Amazon's requirements and thought it said 500 WORDS in a few places but it actually said 500 CHARACTERS. Big difference. I spent the day chopping down my synopsis. Brutal! I could have written a whole chapter-literally--in the time I spent on one paragraph.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Kay7979 said:


> Hi, I just registered. There's a wealth of great information in this thread. (I read till the wee hours of the morning last night.) I voted for a Timeless Moments today, and I have two more votes to use, but I think someone said I can vote for my own book, and I may be ready to upload my fantasy novel to Kindle Scout tomorrow.
> 
> I read Amazon's requirements and thought it said 500 WORDS in a few places but it actually said 500 CHARACTERS. Big difference. I spent the day chopping down my synopsis. Brutal! I could have written a whole chapter-literally--in the time I spent on one paragraph.


I think what we usually do on here is save nominating our own book until its campaign is almost over so we can use our slots to vote for our compadres. (Someone who only has one more day on her campaign and could really use your vote  )


----------



## Kay7979

Good point. As you can see, I'm still learning how the campaign works. Thanks.


----------



## SeanSeebach

Hey everyone! my name is Sean Seebach and I'm an author. I'm here to network and shamelessly self promote my work &#128542; &#128521;
I have a novel currently on Kindle Scout. Here's the link if you're interested. If you have one on there let me know and I'll check it out for a nomination. Glad to be here, keep reading, keep writing!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2SETBNO4MQLD7


----------



## MichelleKidd

Kay7979 said:


> Hi, I just registered. There's a wealth of great information in this thread. (I read till the wee hours of the morning last night.) I voted for a Timeless Moments today, and I have two more votes to use, but I think someone said I can vote for my own book, and I may be ready to upload my fantasy novel to Kindle Scout tomorrow.
> 
> I read Amazon's requirements and thought it said 500 WORDS in a few places but it actually said 500 CHARACTERS. Big difference. I spent the day chopping down my synopsis. Brutal! I could have written a whole chapter-literally--in the time I spent on one paragraph.


Thank you so much, Kay!!  
Deborah, you are so welcome!! I hope you guys will all be back with good news.

D.V. and Patrick, ((hugs to you both))


----------



## JFahey

So sorry to hear the news, Patrick and E.V.. Don't give up! ((hugs))


----------



## Lori Saltis

Hello! A writer friend told me about kboards today and that there might be a Kindle Scout thread, and there is! Yay! I read back a few posts. Lots of good information here. Thanks so much to everyone who is sharing their experiences.

I started my first Kindle Scout campaign last week. My stats weren't so good until yesterday when I did some social media outreach. My page views doubled, which was great. I was on Hot and Trending for a few hours that night and another few hours this morning. Thing is, when I look at my stats, it shows that I was only on Hot and Trending for 1 hour and I know it was more. Does anyone know how that's tallied?

Thanks and good luck to everyone who has an active campaign!

Lori


----------



## Deborah Osment

JEdwinMurray said:


> To all those who didn't win KS, my sympathies. But hey, listen, don't get too depressed, because I'll be sharing some cool information and great news soon.


Intriguing...


----------



## MN_Arzu

SeanSeebach said:


> Hey everyone! my name is Sean Seebach and I'm an author. I'm here to network and shamelessly self promote my work &#128542; &#128521;
> I have a novel currently on Kindle Scout. Here's the link if you're interested. If you have one on there let me know and I'll check it out for a nomination. Glad to be here, keep reading, keep writing!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2SETBNO4MQLD7


Welcome Sean! Already saved a space for you  Good luck!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, I had a good time at the event yesterday. It wasn't nearly as huge of a turn-out as I had hoped it would be. I sold fifteen books over the morning which isn't great but isn't bad. The acoustics were bad in the room but the worst problem was the heat in the building. By the time the afternoon rolled around I was played out. I went home and slept for about two straight hours.

The next event will be in late September - a weekend event out of town for a big autumn fair. My publisher expects that to be fairly huge. We'll see how that goes.

Oh yes - and it's my birthday today.

For now, let's get on with that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment
LAST DAY LEFT! Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
LAST DAY LEFT! The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
5 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
7 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
7 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
11 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
11 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
12 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
13 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
13 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
15 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
15 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
15 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
18 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
18 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
28 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Filled up my nom slots this morning with:

Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas

Already had  Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment.

Good luck to all three.

Mark


----------



## MichelleKidd

Oops!  Forgot to say hello to Kay and Sean ~ welcome to the madness, lol    
Saved a spot for ya!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Deborah Osment said:


> I came on here just to ask this question. I have been shocked at the quality of the spelling, grammar, language of some of the blurbs on here. Basics that just aren't right. I wondered if they accepted everyone. There are mispellings in titles and bad punctuation in loglines. And those are on the H&T list! Nobody on here, interestingly enough.


Yeah, Deborah, it's puzzling. We speculated a while back that they put some duds on as "control" titles, and some maybe get lots of votes from the country in which the original language has been only Google-translated into English (just a guess!). In my season (December/January) we had a run on Sasquatch silhouettes on several covers.  I think the takeaway is that KS is pretty open to whatever people want to submit (if they have space), and the winnowing happens later.

I was winnowed out, but I'm pleased to say that my short story, a follow-up/prequel to my KS novel, is currently #1 in Amazon Historical Fiction Short Stories. One day next year I might enter my second novel and hope that my track record of sales and rankings and solid reviews will help me make it to a KS win!


----------



## ....

Mark Wakely said:


> Filled up my nom slots this morning with:
> 
> Moral Kiosk by Ryan Daff
> The Time Pendant by Rich Douglas
> 
> Already had Becoming The Wolf by D.L. Osment.
> 
> Good luck to all three.
> 
> Mark


Thank you!


----------



## Deborah Osment

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I was winnowed out, but I'm pleased to say that my short story, a follow-up/prequel to my KS novel, is currently #1 in Amazon Historical Fiction Short Stories. One day next year I might enter my second novel and hope that my track record of sales and rankings and solid reviews will help me make it to a KS win!


Wow. #1 - I'm impressed. Good for you, Cindy.

Well, it's that day. The last day. I feel like I'm watching my baby valiantly battle the bogeyman. He's done a good job. Spent all 24 hours yesterday in H&T, a couple of times at #1. That experience made me realize how crazy-making it has to be to have a book that's on and off the H&T list for the whole campaign. If I'd spent the last month clicking on every hour to see whether he was there, I would be a puddle on the floor right now. I'm so impressed with those of my compadres who have managed to endure this with a smile on their faces.

I want to thank everyone here for being such a source of support. I hope that I will be woman enough to stick around and support others. Best of luck to everyone with their campaigns.

XD


----------



## Lexi Revellian

And thanks for the daily list, Steve. Have a great day!


----------



## Deborah Osment

Lexi Revellian said:


> And thanks for the daily list, Steve. Have a great day!


I second that emotion.

XD


----------



## JFahey

Happy birthday Steve!


----------



## Deborah Osment

SeanSeebach said:


> Hey everyone! my name is Sean Seebach and I'm an author. I'm here to network and shamelessly self promote my work &#128542; &#128521;
> I have a novel currently on Kindle Scout. Here's the link if you're interested. If you have one on there let me know and I'll check it out for a nomination. Glad to be here, keep reading, keep writing!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2SETBNO4MQLD7


Wow, Sean, you're #1 in H&T. It's my last day and I could use a nomination if you've got one lying around. See below. XD


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey, everyone!

Back around for another run with a sci-fi book this time:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/VQ2N2XMFVKKS

Steve, can you add me to the list?


----------



## Evenstar

I love this idea of nominating on the last day. I had two slots open up this morning, and now I have:

The Time Pendant
Moral Kiosk
Becoming the Wolf

all ending today, which means I get three brand new nominations tomorrow! Brilliant  

Happy Birthday Steve! Hope you have a great day x


----------



## lincolnjcole

Also, happy birthday Steve! Woot woot!


----------



## ....

Evenstar said:


> I love this idea of nominating on the last day. I had two slots open up this morning, and now I have:
> 
> The Time Pendant
> Moral Kiosk
> Becoming the Wolf
> 
> all ending today, which means I get three brand new nominations tomorrow! Brilliant
> 
> Happy Birthday Steve! Hope you have a great day x


Thanks again. 

And Happy Birthday, Steve. I don't know where we'd all be without your list. Floundering in the dark (more so), I'd imagine.


----------



## Kay7979

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Steve!!! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lori Saltis

Deborah Osment said:


> Well, it's that day. The last day. I feel like I'm watching my baby valiantly battle the bogeyman. He's done a good job. Spent all 24 hours yesterday in H&T, a couple of times at #1. That experience made me realize how crazy-making it has to be to have a book that's on and off the H&T list for the whole campaign. If I'd spent the last month clicking on every hour to see whether he was there, I would be a puddle on the floor right now. I'm so impressed with those of my compadres who have managed to endure this with a smile on their faces.


I nominated you last night. You're still in Hot and Trending this morning! Hope you stay there all day. Good luck!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> Back around for another run with a sci-fi book this time:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/VQ2N2XMFVKKS
> 
> Steve, can you add me to the list?


Good luck this time too, Lincoln. Really enjoyed Raven's Peak.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Evenstar said:


> I love this idea of nominating on the last day. I had two slots open up this morning, and now I have:
> 
> The Time Pendant
> Moral Kiosk
> Becoming the Wolf
> 
> all ending today, which means I get three brand new nominations tomorrow! Brilliant


Thank you, darling. XD


----------



## Deborah Osment

Lori Saltis said:


> I nominated you last night. You're still in Hot and Trending this morning! Hope you stay there all day. Good luck!


Thank you. He's a good little Wolfie. XD


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kimberleycooper said:


> Good luck this time too, Lincoln. Really enjoyed Raven's Peak.


Thanks so much! I nominated yours as well!


----------



## Kay7979

Well, it's done. I've uploaded everything and now I'm waiting for my submission to be approved and go "live." I don't think I can link the cover art from Amazon yet, but I created a Facebook author page.

https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author/

I'm such a greenhorn at this stuff,


----------



## MichelleKidd

Happy birthday, Steve!! Thank you for everything you do!
I hope you have a wonderful day!

Welcome back to the fray, Lincoln! Got your book saved.


----------



## 91831

Evening guys (or morning, afternoon, night wherever you may be). 

My friend whisked me away to a spa to cheer me up. I've never been before and now I have to get rich so that I can go to one every weekend! New writing motivation right there!

Thank you for all your support and messages of well wishes.  I send you all love and hugs back! 

Happy birthday Steve!  I had an extra scone today for afternoon tea in celebration.  It was lovely, you enjoyed it with clotted cream and raspberry jam!

I'm just sorting out getting my book on Amazon... trying to fathom how to get my edited word doc (from editor) back into Scrivener so I can compile it to some format they'll be happy with...  

Patrick, so sorry to hear you were also given the chop.  It sucks.  

Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you still waiting, and I've just done my next batch of nominations too (just in time!).


----------



## MN_Arzu

Happy bday Steve!!! You're so awesome for taking care of our books and links  

I'm still in limbo, trying to take this wait with grace and aplomb... and kind of failing miserably... GGAAHHH JUST TELL ME ALREADY!!!


----------



## MN_Arzu

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> Back around for another run with a sci-fi book this time:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/VQ2N2XMFVKKS
> 
> Steve, can you add me to the list?


Saved you for later, my friend!

And I've just gotta say, I love seeing your signature. So many of my works in one single place


----------



## 91831

Hey Joel,

Fantastic news! Did you approach them or did they contact you?



JEdwinMurray said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
> There is life after Kindle Scout. I'm excited to share my email correspondence below.
> 
> Pietsch, Michael
> <[email protected]>
> Reply|
> Sat 8/6/2016 3:39 PM
> To:
> Joel McGrath ([email protected])
> Cc:
> Pierpont, Amy ([email protected])
> Photos
> You replied on 8/18/2016 7:43 PM.
> Dear Mr. McGrath,
> 
> Thank you for writing. I'm ccing the editorial director of romance publishing for the Forever imprint of Grand Central Publishing, Amy Pierpont. She'll make sure one of their editors considers your novel if you'd like.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Michael
> 
> *AND THEN THIS:*
> 
> Pierpont, Amy
> <[email protected]>
> Reply|
> Sun 8/7/2016 10:42 PM
> To:
> [email protected]
> Cc:
> Pietsch, Michael ([email protected])
> You replied on 8/8/2016 1:46 AM.
> Dear Mr. McGrath,
> 
> Congratulations on earning so many early fans for SOMETHING ETERNAL! I've read the first two chapters available on the AmazonScout page and the fantasy elements suggest to me your story might be best suited for a sci-fi/fantasy imprint. If you'd like to send me the manuscript I'm happy to read further so I may help direct you to the appropriate editor at Hachette for review.
> 
> All best,
> 
> Amy
> 
> Amy Pierpont
> Editor-in-Chief
> Forever & Forever Yours
> Grand Central Publishing
> 1290 Avenue of the Americas
> NYC, NY 10104
> 212-364-1188
> [email protected]


----------



## JFahey

JEdwinMurray said:


> Actually, it was a little of both. I few years back, I commented on a thread the CEO had written concerning Amazon's unfair pricing policy for Hachette authors. He, in turn, surprisingly, wrote me email. This year, I was getting some real, organic buzz and traction from readers and bloggers during my Kindle Scout 30 day campaign. I picked up steam the last week or so during my campaign. The funny thing was, almost all of the buzz came from complete strangers. Sorry, this is where I have to end for the day.
> 
> If you want to know how and why they were excited to take my manuscript, you'll have to check in on Tuesday. The rest is part of my "tidbit" series I'm set to release for all the other Kindle Scouters on the kboard.


Thank you for sharing. Looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## JFahey

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> Back around for another run with a sci-fi book this time:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/VQ2N2XMFVKKS
> 
> Steve, can you add me to the list?


Good Luck Lincoln and welcome Kay and Sean!


----------



## Lori Saltis

AnnMPratley said:


> Every time I have gone through this process I have learned and tried new things but one thing I have not yet done is advertise or talk about the book as it is about to go through the process.
> 
> So my question out there to everyone in the group, who has already gone through (or is going through) the campaign process, is did you put the word out about the book you put through scout, ahead of putting in your submission to scout?


Kindle Scout newbie here. My book has been live for about a week. I didn't do any preliminary advertising. I'm not sure how helpful that would be without a live link. I'm thinking I should have done a blog post about the process and then another post once the campaign was live.

I wish I'd done more research. I sweated over the book cover, the blurbs and the thank you note. I had no idea my book would go live within 48 hours of submission. Lol. Luckily, a writer friend told me about kboards. Learning a lot here.


----------



## MN_Arzu

AnnMPratley said:


> Question to all Kindle Scout submitters (past and present)....
> 
> So my question out there to everyone in the group, who has already gone through (or is going through) the campaign process, is did you put the word out about the book you put through scout, ahead of putting in your submission to scout?


Well, my strategy was to divide groups of people throughout the campaign. Say: "Week 1, tell family and FB people. Week 2, tell close friends. Week 3, tell co-workers." That kind of thing. That way I wouldn't burn all my bridges at the same time. This is, after all, a marathon, not a sprint. As somebody told me, "you'll be out of people to ask by day 5".

In fact, my graph shows 6 days straight trending at the beginning, 5 days straight trending in the middle, and 4 days trending at the end.

What I did before the campaign, was opening an author FB account and getting people into it. So by the time week 1 rolled in, I had actual people who could potentially view the page and nominate. FB was the second biggest contributor to my campaign.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lori Saltis

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, my strategy was to divide groups of people throughout the campaign. Say: "Week 1, tell family and FB people. Week 2, tell close friends. Week 3, tell co-workers." That kind of thing. That way I wouldn't burn all my bridges at the same time. This is, after all, a marathon, not a sprint. As somebody told me, "you'll be out of people to ask by day 5".


Thank you for posting this. This is pretty much what I figured my strategy to be. A marathon and not a sprint is a good way to think of a Kindle Scout campaign.


----------



## Kay7979

For what period of time is a new submission noted on the Scout website as "New"?  Assuming that the new submissions are prominently displayed during that period, is it better to wait till later, when you need a boost, to send people to nominate a book?


----------



## MN_Arzu

Kay7979 said:


> For what period of time is a new submission noted on the Scout website as "New"? Assuming that the new submissions are prominently displayed during that period, is it better to wait till later, when you need a boost, to send people to nominate a book?


Three days as New, and three days at the end as "ending soon" 

Everyone has their own thoughts on how to handle their campaign. I went in thinking I would hold myself steady until I left the New section... yeah, I couldn't do it. I went all in on the second day and stayed trending for the next six days 

...and then I fell into obscurity for the next few days... that kind of thing...


----------



## Delaine Christine

Happy Birthday Steve!  Hope it was a good one. I had a half dozen Oreos's and a glass of milk in your honor.    

Lincoln, your Collision of World's both looks and sounds great!  It's on my list for nominations at a later date.  Looking into the first in the series now, the Graveyard of Empires.  I have to ask, though, how did you manage to embed the free book, and Free Short Story within the document?  That's really cool.  Did you do it yourself or did someone set it up for you? I'd really like to do that for one of mine.

For now, I've got:  Becoming the Wolf, Moral Kiosk and The Time Pendant covered in my slots.

Good luck to all!  I've read excerpts for all three and they all sound great!


----------



## Delaine Christine

evdarcy said:


> Evening guys (or morning, afternoon, night wherever you may be).
> 
> My friend whisked me away to a spa to cheer me up. I've never been before and now I have to get rich so that I can go to one every weekend! New writing motivation right there!
> 
> Thank you for all your support and messages of well wishes. I send you all love and hugs back!
> 
> Happy birthday Steve! I had an extra scone today for afternoon tea in celebration. It was lovely, you enjoyed it with clotted cream and raspberry jam!
> 
> I'm just sorting out getting my book on Amazon... trying to fathom how to get my edited word doc (from editor) back into Scrivener so I can compile it to some format they'll be happy with...
> 
> Patrick, so sorry to hear you were also given the chop. It sucks.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you still waiting, and I've just done my next batch of nominations too (just in time!).


Ah, a spa! Never been to one but the mere imaginings of what it must be like is motivating me. 

And as one who was chopped, it sucks, but don't sweat it. I think your book was a really good submission. And once you make it available you might find yourself moving on to the next one pretty quickly. I know I did. Of course, everyone's different. Personally, I find it motivates me to want to prove myself and to improve upon myself as well. I found Grammarly.com that way and it has really helped me clean up my writing a lot. (Forever the issue with commas and then and than. LOL)


----------



## Lori Saltis

AnnMPratley said:


> Best lesson I've learned is to really take time to think about those thank you notes as you can't change them once your campaign starts and it has taken me a few submissions to really get them working for me by using them now to get people who nominate, to email me when they get my thank you note, so I can personally thank them... really, I would almost regard those thank you note words as one of the most important thing to consider as they can be used to your advantage in more ways than just being a global 'send to all' thanks (which, let's face it, never seem personal or worth anything when you know they are globally sent - but receiving an 'I voted for your book' message means we can send back a one on one thank you, and even offer a free copy of the book (which they will get anyway if the book has been selected - but why should the nominating folk miss out on a free book because it wasn't selected? They still took the time to vote, and therefore are still very important to us starting authors!).


What a great idea! I hadn't even thought of doing that. I put my website address in my letter, but not my email. That really is a best practice that people can use. Thank you for sharing.

Good luck with your campaign! I took a look at your book. Good stuff! I'll nominate you when my queue frees up, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Deborah Osment

My campaign is over and BECOMING THE WOLF ended at No. 1 on the Hot & Trending List. That probably means nothing, but I am thrilled. Now off to fill some slots.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.

I want to put up the list just because I need to hang on a little to my day-to-day routine.

So here goes.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
6 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
6 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
10 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
10 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
11 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
11 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
12 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
14 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
14 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
14 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
17 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
17 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
27 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
28 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I'm so sorry to hear that Steve, thinking of you.


----------



## Kay7979

So sorry to hear about your brother. Knowing it was coming doesn't make it any easier, but at least it was less of a shock. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Evenstar

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.
> 
> I want to put up the list just because I need to hang on a little to my day-to-day routine.


Oh Steve, I'm so incredibly sorry to hear this. My eyes are filled with tears for you. My sister has been battling breast cancer for eight years, and living with the fear all that time does take it's toll on everyone.
Please only do what you feel like doing, there is no obligation here. If you vanish for a while we totally understand and will pick up the crown for you until you feel like returning. XXX


----------



## ....

Really sorry to hear that, Steve -- best wishes to you and your family at this time. Let me know if you want to keep the list going but need a hand (if you understandably want to take a break).


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

So sorry to hear of your loss, Steve. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.


Oh, Steve! I'm so sorry for your loss. ((Hugs)) My heart goes out to you. Please know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers!

Michelle


----------



## lincolnjcole

Delaine Christine said:


> Lincoln, your Collision of World's both looks and sounds great! It's on my list for nominations at a later date. Looking into the first in the series now, the Graveyard of Empires. I have to ask, though, how did you manage to embed the free book, and Free Short Story within the document? That's really cool. Did you do it yourself or did someone set it up for you? I'd really like to do that for one of mine.


I think you mean the giveaway for signing up for my newsletter, right?

Basically, there are two ways to do this effectively. Bookfunnel and Instafreebie.

Bookfunnel is a service where you load your pdf/mobi/epub files and build a download page, then you get a link to give people to go download a free copy. They rebuild your files to have minor DRM protection but (more importantly) to also load correctly in a kindle library for users so that they download and can read in their eReaders. With this system, YOU have a signup page, and then when people sign up in your final email you send them a link to download (and you can track monthly/daily downloads).

This is also great for giving away ARC copies or for beta readers or review copies. You just give people the link and they grab the format you want. Its 20 bucks a year for 500 monthly downloads and goes up from there. I use this service (for review copies, too).

Instafreebie is different. You upload your freebie book, and people have to signup for the list to get the book, and the company delivers the book directly to them. This has a higher monthly fee and is a little more open ended where the company takes your free book and just adds people to the list with less forward thinking opt in (it isn't signup for a free copy, it's "YOU GOT A FREE COPY and oh by the way you also signed up). This gets to about 20 bucks a month.

What I do is add pages to the beginning and end of my book with images that link to my signup page and tell people they can signup and get a free copy of both stories.


----------



## lincolnjcole

So sorry to hear it, Steve. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JFahey

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.


My heart goes out to you and your family. Always remember the good times. The many stories help with healing and keeps his spirit alive. ((HUGS))
My thoughts and many prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Oh, Steve, so sorry to hear this. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.
> 
> I want to put up the list just because I need to hang on a little to my day-to-day routine.


I'm sure words cannot describe the feelings you're experiencing right now. Knowing it's eventually coming still never completely prepares one for the loss. I'm terribly sorry you're having to go through this right now, Steve. As with everyone else on this forum who have expressed their sympathies, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. May your brother finally be at peace.


----------



## Delaine Christine

lincolnjcole said:


> I think you mean the giveaway for signing up for my newsletter, right?
> 
> Basically, there are two ways to do this effectively. Bookfunnel and Instafreebie.
> 
> Bookfunnel is a service where you load your pdf/mobi/epub files and build a download page, then you get a link to give people to go download a free copy. They rebuild your files to have minor DRM protection but (more importantly) to also load correctly in a kindle library for users so that they download and can read in their eReaders. With this system, YOU have a signup page, and then when people sign up in your final email you send them a link to download (and you can track monthly/daily downloads).
> 
> This is also great for giving away ARC copies or for beta readers or review copies. You just give people the link and they grab the format you want. Its 20 bucks a year for 500 monthly downloads and goes up from there. I use this service (for review copies, too).
> 
> Instafreebie is different. You upload your freebie book, and people have to signup for the list to get the book, and the company delivers the book directly to them. This has a higher monthly fee and is a little more open ended where the company takes your free book and just adds people to the list with less forward thinking opt in (it isn't signup for a free copy, it's "YOU GOT A FREE COPY and oh by the way you also signed up). This gets to about 20 bucks a month.
> 
> What I do is add pages to the beginning and end of my book with images that link to my signup page and tell people they can signup and get a free copy of both stories.


Yes, it is what I was referring to.  Thank you so much for the tips. I'm looking into them now even as I type.


----------



## bdwilson

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.


I'm sorry for your loss, Steve.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

I'm so, so sorry for your loss, Steve. *hugs* You & your family are in my prayers.


----------



## John Minx

My condolences, Steve. That's a terrible blow.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.


I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## 91831

Oh Steve, I'm so sorry for you loss.  I know that words don't convey enough how you're feeling or our well wishes for you. But you're in our thoughts x


----------



## Kay7979

I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago. Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.

I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


----------



## Kimberleycooper

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks so much! I nominated yours as well!


Thank you, appreciated the support!


----------



## Kimberleycooper

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.
> 
> I want to put up the list just because I need to hang on a little to my day-to-day routine.
> 
> So here goes.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> 6 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 6 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
> 10 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
> 10 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
> 11 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
> 11 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
> 12 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
> 14 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
> 14 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
> 14 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
> 17 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 17 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 27 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


So sorry to hear your news. Steve. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks. I got home from work last night only to find out that my younger brother lost a five year long battle with pancreatic cancer yesterday. I knew it was coming. He had checked into hospice just a few days before. Five years of treatment and illness had burned him down from the inside out. I am pretty shook up right now. I'll be staying home from work. There isn't going to be a funeral, at his wish. I'm going to put up the list and take care of a couple of day-to-day details and then go sit down for a while.


Hi Steve,

I'm new here and I've noticed the service you provide by posting a daily Kindle Scout list for everyone. I just think that is too kind for words. Anyway, that said, I wanted to offer my condolences. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deborah Osment

Now what? The email from Kindle Scout said I would hear "in a few business days". Is that true? I thought it was two weeks. I really have lost my marbles. XD


----------



## MichelleKidd

Kay7979 said:


> I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago. Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.
> 
> I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


Done!


----------



## 91831

Deborah Osment said:


> Now what? The email from Kindle Scout said I would hear "in a few business days". Is that true? I thought it was two weeks. I really have lost my marbles. XD


It can take up to two weeks. I think that's to cover them in case they have a holiday period.


----------



## Deborah Osment

evdarcy said:


> It can take up to two weeks. I think that's to cover them in case they have a holiday period.


Thank you.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Kay7979 said:


> I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago. Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.
> 
> I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


Done. Good luck with your book!


----------



## Kay7979

MichelleKidd said:


> Done!


Thanks. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kay7979

Delaine Christine said:


> Done. Good luck with your book!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve, I'm so very sorry to hear about your brother. I have a dear friend recently diagnosed with pancreatic cancer - it's a devastating disease, and I pray that even without a service you will have a good closure and good memories. Don't worry about your list for this list if you need to take time away - we all understand.


----------



## RMGauthier

My condolences, Steve. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this hard time.


----------



## RMGauthier

Kay7979 said:


> I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago. Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.
> 
> I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


Liked your page, good luck with your campaign!


----------



## RMGauthier

Deborah Osment said:


> Now what? The email from Kindle Scout said I would hear "in a few business days". Is that true? I thought it was two weeks. I really have lost my marbles. XD


Now you wait!  My rejection took 10 days, it was a long 10 days!


----------



## Kay7979

RMGauthier said:


> Liked your page, good luck with your campaign!


Yay! Another kind author. Thanks for the helping hand.


----------



## JFahey

Kay7979 said:


> I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago. Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.
> 
> I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


Nice cover art! I "liked" the page. Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Deborah Osment

RMGauthier said:


> Now you wait!  My rejection took 10 days, it was a long 10 days!


So, to kill the time, I've decided to give away one of my other books for free this Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. Can I tell you that here or is there some other place I should do that? XD


----------



## Kay7979

JFahey said:


> Nice cover art! I "liked" the page. Good luck with your campaign!


Thanks a million, and I'm glad you liked the cover!!


----------



## Lori Saltis

Kay7979 said:


> I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago. Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.
> 
> I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


Done! Very nice cover art, btw. Your book sounds so good!

Yeah, it happens really fast on Kindle Scout. It took me by surprise, too, when I discovered my book would be live in two days. I was expecting two weeks. 

Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Had a rough old day yesterday. Spent it alternately crying and sleeping. Almost broke down just calling into work to let them know I was taking a bereavement leave. I'm two years away from sixty, and I need to start getting used to this sort of thing. Folks I've known all of my life are starting to break down physically.

I don't want to mope about this all week long.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
5 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
5 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
9 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
9 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
9 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
10 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
10 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
11 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
13 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
13 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
13 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
16 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
16 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
19 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
26 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
27 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Evenstar

Kay7979 said:


> I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago.* Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.
> *
> I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


I had my submission acceptance back within 2 hours! Quite the shock. They must have been having a very organised day. I can only hope they will be that fast about deciding whether to publish, lol

(I've liked for you  )


----------



## Kay7979

Lori Saltis said:


> Done! Very nice cover art, btw. Your book sounds so good!
> 
> Yeah, it happens really fast on Kindle Scout. It took me by surprise, too, when I discovered my book would be live in two days. I was expecting two weeks.
> 
> Good luck with your campaign!


Thanks for "liking" my author page. I'm glad we don't get two WEEKS notice of the launch date. That would be too many days of nervous anticipation!


----------



## Kay7979

Evenstar said:


> I had my submission acceptance back within 2 hours! Quite the shock. They must have been having a very organised day. I can only hope they will be that fast about deciding whether to publish, lol
> 
> (I've liked for you  )


Thanks for stopping by my author page. I really appreciate it! The speed of submission acceptance may vary throughout the week. I uploaded on a Sunday and who knows how many people they have working over the weekend.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Steve Vernon said:


> Had a rough old day yesterday. Spent it alternately crying and sleeping. Almost broke down just calling into work to let them know I was taking a bereavement leave. I'm two years away from sixty, and I need to start getting used to this sort of thing. Folks I've known all of my life are starting to break down physically.
> 
> I don't want to mope about this all week long.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> 5 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 5 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
> 9 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
> 9 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
> 10 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
> 10 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
> 11 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
> 13 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
> 13 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
> 13 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
> 16 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 16 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 26 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 27 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


My deepest condolences, Steve. <3


----------



## blancheking

Steve Vernon said:


> Had a rough old day yesterday. Spent it alternately crying and sleeping. Almost broke down just calling into work to let them know I was taking a bereavement leave. I'm two years away from sixty, and I need to start getting used to this sort of thing. Folks I've known all of my life are starting to break down physically.
> 
> I don't want to mope about this all week long.


 feel better!


----------



## writerguyKen

Hi Kindle Scouters

I've been in hibernation.  But soon to publish my novel on my own. Anyone use a blog tour service that they loved (or really think I should avoid!)  Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## writerguyKen

Steve Vernon said:


> Had a rough old day yesterday. Spent it alternately crying and sleeping. Almost broke down just calling into work to let them know I was taking a bereavement leave. I'm two years away from sixty, and I need to start getting used to this sort of thing. Folks I've known all of my life are starting to break down physically.
> 
> I don't want to mope about this all week long.
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I am very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a sibling. Thinking of you, and know that "moping about this" is normal and probably exactly what you should be doing now.


----------



## Laurie Cook

Steve Vernon said:


> Had a rough old day yesterday. Spent it alternately crying and sleeping. Almost broke down just calling into work to let them know I was taking a bereavement leave. I'm two years away from sixty, and I need to start getting used to this sort of thing. Folks I've known all of my life are starting to break down physically.
> 
> I don't want to mope about this all week long.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> 5 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 5 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
> 9 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
> 9 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
> 10 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
> 10 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
> 11 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
> 13 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
> 13 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
> 13 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
> 16 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 16 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 26 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 27 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Condolences for your loss especially as it was close family. It's not moping, just the start of the healing process.


----------



## RWhite7699

Hi.. this is my first time and my first message on kboards, but I think I will come here often. I find it helpful and interesting. I have nine days to go for my Kindle Scout book, The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol. I hope you will check it out and nominate it if you like it. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for the opportunity to post here. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25DEVDY5IW74N


----------



## MN_Arzu

RWhite7699 said:


> Hi.. this is my first time and my first message on kboards, but I think I will come here often. I find it helpful and interesting. I have nine days to go for my Kindle Scout book, The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol. I hope you will check it out and nominate it if you like it. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for the opportunity to post here. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25DEVDY5IW74N


I have you already nominated on the premise/blurb  Good luck!


----------



## jnicholls

JFahey said:


> Nice cover art! I "liked" the page. Good luck with your campaign!


I just got notification too! mine was also 24 hours..fast or what? I wonder if you've got a promotional campaign set up? or are you just going to wing it? 
http://julienicholls.com/dragon-moon-young-adult-fantasy/


----------



## jnicholls

PattiLarsen said:


> My deepest condolences, Steve. <3


Just joining this thread, and this is fabulous! 
May I post my link for my campaign that starts 25th August??


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> Hi.. this is my first time and my first message on kboards, but I think I will come here often. I find it helpful and interesting. I have nine days to go for my Kindle Scout book, The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol. I hope you will check it out and nominate it if you like it. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for the opportunity to post here. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25DEVDY5IW74N


Welcome and best of luck from another newbie! I've saved your title, since my nominations are currently full. Your sample is very engaging.


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> I just got notification too! mine was also 24 hours..fast or what? I wonder if you've got a promotional campaign set up? or are you just going to wing it?
> http://julienicholls.com/dragon-moon-young-adult-fantasy/


I think you're directing the question to me. (?) If so, no, I have no campaign planned except the usual: emailing friends and family and putting up Facebook posts. I'm not doing any paid promotions. In fact, I'm not even sharing the link with my personal contacts until day four. I want to gauge how much interest I get solely from KBoards and the Kindle Scout site.


----------



## jnicholls

I confess I'm posting on my own site, twitter and FB etc...I've only heard about this topic after someone was kind enough to post a link in a writing group that I'm in on FB. I cannot afford to pay for advertising, and I'm hoping that the peeps who go looking for books, see mine and give it a vote.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Steve, my heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry that you had a rough day yesterday. Unfortunately, grieving is part of the process, but it will eventually eventually eventually get better. I don't think you ever really get used to death, no matter how old you are. I'm sorry for your loss and still praying for you.


----------



## Lori Saltis

jnicholls said:


> I confess I'm posting on my own site, twitter and FB etc...I've only heard about this topic after someone was kind enough to post a link in a writing group that I'm in on FB. I cannot afford to pay for advertising, and I'm hoping that the peeps who go looking for books, see mine and give it a vote.


Your ad is beautiful! I also write YA fantasy with dragons so your book is right up my alley. I looked for it on Kindle Scout, but couldn't find it. I clicked on your ad and it took me to Photobucket. Is your campaign live yet? If not, let us know when it is.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

RWhite7699 said:


> Hi.. this is my first time and my first message on kboards, but I think I will come here often. I find it helpful and interesting. I have nine days to go for my Kindle Scout book, The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol. I hope you will check it out and nominate it if you like it. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for the opportunity to post here. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25DEVDY5IW74N


I've added THE BOY IN THE WELL, Ruth.



jnicholls said:


> Just joining this thread, and this is fabulous!
> May I post my link for my campaign that starts 25th August??


I'll add DRAGON MOON, once it goes live on August 25th.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> I've added THE BOY IN THE WELL, Ruth.
> 
> I'll add DRAGON MOON, once it goes live on August 25th.


Could you please add my link to the list as well? Thank you!

The book title is FAKE.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MQNAYACDEG1G


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lori Saltis said:


> Could you please add my link to the list as well? Thank you!
> 
> The book title is FAKE.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MQNAYACDEG1G


Wait a minute. You want me to put a FAKE book title on the list?


Okay, so it's on.

Faker.


----------



## jnicholls

Thank you kindly!!!
I can't remember if i posted my link....ugh..old age.....here it is.....25th August it starts. BLESS YOU

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28UY3TSTYZACT
Dragon Moon


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> Wait a minute. You want me to put a FAKE book title on the list?
> 
> 
> Okay, so it's on.
> 
> Faker.


Sometimes, you have to be fake to get real. Kind of like cruel to be kind. Or not.  

Thank you!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Steve Vernon said:


> Wait a minute. You want me to put a FAKE book title on the list?
> 
> 
> Okay, so it's on.
> 
> Faker.


LOL, Good to see you still have your sense of humor.  Made me smile on a day I needed it.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> I just received an email saying my "launch date" is August 24th 12:00 AM EDT, after submitting to Scout about 24 hours ago. Fast! I wasn't expecting to hear anything until tomorrow. Maybe they aren't swamped with submissions.
> 
> I NEED A FAVOR, if you'd be so kind.  I created a Facebook author page the other day, and I need some people to "Like" my page, so readers won't go there and find crickets chirping. I have a banner with my cover art, so you can take a look at that while you're there. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KayLLing.author


I've liked your Facebook page and wish you the best of luck with your campaign.


----------



## JFahey

jnicholls said:


> Thank you kindly!!!
> I can't remember if i posted my link....ugh..old age.....here it is.....25th August it starts. BLESS YOU
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28UY3TSTYZACT
> Dragon Moon


Good Luck!


----------



## JFahey

RWhite7699 said:


> Hi.. this is my first time and my first message on kboards, but I think I will come here often. I find it helpful and interesting. I have nine days to go for my Kindle Scout book, The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol. I hope you will check it out and nominate it if you like it. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for the opportunity to post here. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25DEVDY5IW74N


Welcome to the Boards! I've got you covered once a space opens!


----------



## JFahey

Lori Saltis said:


> Could you please add my link to the list as well? Thank you!
> 
> The book title is FAKE.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MQNAYACDEG1G


I must say, your cover is quite eye catching. I've been watching the book since it went live. Gotcha covered with a nomination when I've got a slot!


----------



## JFahey

Why is it that I always feel like I'm late to the party?  . I seem to always be the last post on the page.


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> I've liked your Facebook page and wish you the best of luck with your campaign.


Thank you. Both for the "Like" and the well wishes. This is a great community.

I'm going to try to sleep tonight but I'll probably be checking my smart phone under the covers in the wee hours. My husband will see the sheets glowing again! I have a bad habit of doing that!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Jodi, you're not the last to the party. It looks like I am. I don't know where I've been all day.  
Ruth and Lori, I have both you guys saved for free slots.  
Kay and Julie, looking for you to go live.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Timeless Moments seems to be doing wonderful! Good luck!!

Meanwhile, I try to take each and every e-mail notification on my phone with grace and aplomb... and not jumpy and anxiously while waiting for the good/bad news on Underneath


----------



## JFahey

MN_Arzu said:


> Timeless Moments seems to be doing wonderful! Good luck!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I try to take each and every e-mail notification on my phone with grace and aplomb... and not jumpy and anxiously while waiting for the good/bad news on Underneath


Keeping my fingers crossed for you! You did well during the campaign and it has been a while since they selected. Lots of positive energy being sent your way!


----------



## Deborah Osment

I got the email. They didn't love me. Sigh.


----------



## Evenstar

So sorry Deborah. I feel like I'm getting three NO emails every day right now. The acceptance stats for this month are going to be terrible!


----------



## jnicholls

Deborah Osment said:


> I got the email. They didn't love me. Sigh.


I'm sorry to hear that. Have to keep going though...don't give up♥


----------



## Steve Vernon

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
4 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
4 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
8 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
8 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
8 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
9 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
9 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
10 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
12 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
12 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
12 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
15 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
15 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
18 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
19 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
25 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
26 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
26 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
29 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Kay7979

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2CWJHGB0KI4FW

My campaign is now live. Please add me to the list. Thanks, Steve!

Let the madness begin!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kay7979 said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2CWJHGB0KI4FW
> 
> My campaign is now live. Please add me to the list. Thanks, Steve!


Pushy, pushy, pushy. 


Okay, you're in.


----------



## JFahey

Deborah Osment said:


> I got the email. They didn't love me. Sigh.


So sorry. Don't give up! We love ya!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Deborah Osment said:


> I got the email. They didn't love me. Sigh.


 ((Hugs)) I'm so disappointed to hear that, Deborah! But we all know this isn't the end. Vent a little, square your shoulders, then hit the best sellers list. Get 'em, girl!!

Thank you, MN. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Greg Meritt

MN_Arzu said:


> Timeless Moments seems to be doing wonderful! Good luck!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I try to take each and every e-mail notification on my phone with grace and aplomb... and not jumpy and anxiously while waiting for the good/bad news on Underneath


Pulling for you. Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lori Saltis said:


> Could you please add my link to the list as well? Thank you!
> 
> The book title is FAKE.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MQNAYACDEG1G


Lori, welcome and I'll nominate once I have a slot open up. Best of luck to you!


----------



## skylarker1

Hi! I'm curious about everyone's experiences with Kindle Scout: How hard is it to stay on the 'Hot and Trending' list for very long? Did it take you long to get there? Where do you promote your entries?

I'd like your vote for 'The Winter Knife' : https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1S9ZB9UKUB8VI


----------



## 91831

So sorry Deborah. 



Evenstar said:


> So sorry Deborah. I feel like I'm getting three NO emails every day right now. The acceptance stats for this month are going to be terrible!


I feel the same! I've had one acceptance so far in August. And that wasn't a k-boards member, I don't think. Just a book I liked. Sigh.


----------



## Lori Saltis

JFahey said:


> I must say, your cover is quite eye catching. I've been watching the book since it went live. Gotcha covered with a nomination when I've got a slot!


Thank you! The same for your book. Nice cover and my nomination.


----------



## Lori Saltis

MichelleKidd said:


> Jodi, you're not the last to the party. It looks like I am. I don't know where I've been all day.
> Ruth and Lori, I have both you guys saved for free slots.


Thank you! I'd already saved Timeless Moments before I joined kboards and will nominate it closer to the end of its campaign, like ya do. Great excerpt, by the way. Makes me want to read more.

Good luck!


----------



## josemiguelvg

I submitted a book that was not selected. I then submitted a second book, and we'll see. It is actually in campaign, The brotherhood of the Rabbit https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PEMHAHLG1HS7

I wrote a book about my first experience, where I expose a method for keeping your book on the Hot & Trending list, which you can consult at http://bit.ly/KSopport. Being in the Hot & Trending is a way to get more visits, and supposedly to be noticed by the KS team,

Good luck,
Jose


----------



## Kay7979

josemiguelvg said:


> I submitted a book that was not selected. I then submitted a second book, and we'll see. It is actually in campaign, The brotherhood of the Rabbit https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PEMHAHLG1HS7
> 
> I wrote a book about my first experience, where I expose a method for keeping your book on the Hot & Trending list, which you can consult at http://bit.ly/KSopport. Being in the Hot & Trending is a way to get more visits, and supposedly to be noticed by the KS team,
> 
> Good luck,
> Jose


Thanks for the link. The page looks nice. Starting to read it now!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lori Saltis said:


> Thank you! I'd already saved Timeless Moments before I joined kboards and will nominate it closer to the end of its campaign, like ya do. Great excerpt, by the way. Makes me want to read more.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much, Lori! 
I don't know how I missed this . . . I think I must have been in La La Land all day yesterday. Much appreciated! &#128139;


----------



## Greg Meritt

JFahey said:


> Hey Steve, can you add me? Thank you!! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/394SMS2N7MTNE


Hi Jodi, nominated your book yesterday. Looking good so far!


----------



## Kay7979

Deborah Osment said:


> I got the email. They didn't love me. Sigh.


Sorry you got bad news. There's no way to know Amazon's marketing strategy and what they're looking for right now. Your next try may be successful.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

My campaign was approved and Everyday Monsters went live this morning! I'm so excited. Steve, can you please add it to the list? It's at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FOJ1LNEIT23R

Second question - I just looked at my campaign page and it says 0 page views and 0 nominations, and last updated: never up in the corner, but people have told me that they viewed it and nominated it. Soo.... are they lying or does this take a while to update? And how do people find those fancy graphs?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ellie Robbins said:


> My campaign was approved and Everyday Monsters went live this morning! I'm so excited. Steve, can you please add it to the list? It's at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FOJ1LNEIT23R
> 
> Second question - I just looked at my campaign page and it says 0 page views and 0 nominations, and last updated: never up in the corner, but people have told me that they viewed it and nominated it. Soo.... are they lying or does this take a while to update? And how do people find those fancy graphs?


It went live this morning, and the page updates once a day, so you'll see today's stats aggregated tomorrow, and so on each day, so it having nothing listed for today is completely normal. It isn't category rank like amazon.

That's what makes hot and trending and everything else so much worse. You have NO real time barometer of success.


----------



## lincolnjcole

I haven't posted this in a while: It's a guide on how to run a kindle scout campaign with details including options for promoting your work all the way through what happens after you get picked!

http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout

If anyone has any questions about the process let me know! Also, if you want to contribute with stats or want your blog added, let me know that too!

Thanks!


----------



## JFahey

Lori Saltis said:


> Thank you! The same for your book. Nice cover and my nomination.


Thank you so much Lori! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## JFahey

Greg Meritt said:


> Hi Jodi, nominated your book yesterday. Looking good so far!


Thank you so much, Greg!  That really means a lot to me!


----------



## JFahey

Ellie Robbins said:


> My campaign was approved and Everyday Monsters went live this morning! I'm so excited. Steve, can you please add it to the list? It's at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FOJ1LNEIT23R
> 
> Second question - I just looked at my campaign page and it says 0 page views and 0 nominations, and last updated: never up in the corner, but people have told me that they viewed it and nominated it. Soo.... are they lying or does this take a while to update? And how do people find those fancy graphs?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Hey Ellie, I saved your book for when I have a slot. Nice job on the cover!


----------



## Kay7979

Steve Vernon said:


> Regarding Hot and Trending and the ethics of "gaming" the system.
> 
> Let's say I just wrote the rottenest book in the universe. Misspelled everything, put the chapter headings in backwards, digitally attached scratch and sniff funk-of-pig-manure onto every second syllable for those folks who read along with there fingertips - I am talking downright ROTTEN!
> 
> Let's say I also managed to "rig" the nominating so that I spent every single second in Hot And Trending - do you think that Kindle Press would pick up my book?
> 
> No! No! Not even with a pair of Dollar Store barbecue tongs.
> 
> Hot and Trending does NOT guarantee a novel's acceptance.
> 
> BUT - Hot and Trending is still an important part of the selection process.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Kindle Scout WANTS to attract more readers and participants into the program. Think of it this way. Each new reader that our campaigning brings to the Kindle Scout program is another Lego block that will assure the continued existence and success of Kindle Scout.
> 
> Lets say I'm standing over there on my Twitter feed, semaphoring wildly, and I somehow attract the attention of Englebert Gumperstein.
> 
> Let me tell you about Englebert.
> 
> Englebert LOVES reading. The man never leaves home without a book in his pocket. He reads on the toilet, he reads in the car WHILE he's driving. Some traffic cop pulls him over, old Englebert reads to the traffic cop WHILE the cop is making out his ticket.
> 
> Yes sir - old Englebert is an old-school diehard reader.
> 
> So - he swings on over to my Kindle Scout campaign and says - "Cool. I've got a chance to win a free book. I'm doing it."
> 
> And then he takes a look around and he sees all of these other books and all of these other chances to win free books and he nominates a couple of them.
> 
> Now he's out of nominations but he isn't done looking at books and he stumbles across the list of Kindle Press books that have already been published - and he buys one of those books!
> 
> On top of that he calls up his sister Wilhemina Gertrude the Third (comes from a long line of Wilhemina Gertrudes) and she is as diehard a reader as old Englebert is. The only problem is that Wilhelmina Gertrude doesn't own a Kindle but son of a gun - this program and the chance to get free books is just enough of a deciding factor for her to reach into her wallet and pull out her cobwebbed and age-cracked credit card and BUY a Kindle e-reader. Why not? Her eyes aren't getting any younger and she can blow up the font to see better.
> 
> THAT is what Kindle Scout and Kindle Press and any other Kindle campaign you can think of is all about.
> 
> They want to bring more readers to the Kindle fold.
> 
> They want readers to take a good old swallow of the grape flavored Kindle Koolaid and to sing the Kindle anthem three times backwards, in reverse, and to strengthen the company's financial stability.
> 
> THAT's why they want to know that a Kindle Scout campaigner is ready and willing to stick his neck out - EVEN JUST A LITTLE BIT - to bring a few more readers under the great big Kindle umbrella.
> 
> Just think about it.
> 
> When I am standing on my Tweeter Tower waving my cyber-copy of KELPIE DREAMS and yelling "BUY MY BOOK!" I am NOT saying "Shop at Nook!"
> 
> I am NOT saying "Shop at Kobo!" or "Shop at Smashwords!" or "Shop at Google!"
> 
> I am saying "Shop at Kindle." because a Kindle Press novel is ONLY available in digital format through Amazon.
> 
> Every new reader we attract is another potential Kindle client.
> 
> And that, boys and girls, is what the gods of Kindle Press ultimately want to see.
> 
> But ultimately - if your book ISN'T readable, salable, or worth Kindle Press paying $1500.00 for they are NOT going to pick your book up no matter how many hours you spend Hot & Trending!
> 
> Now let me put down my stick and stop beating this poor dead pony for a little while.


I've been reading through some old posts and this one should be a "sticky." It's a classic. &#128512;


----------



## josemiguelvg

Kay7979 said:


> Sorry you got bad news. There's no way to know Amazon's marketing strategy and what they're looking for right now. Your next try may be successful.


Sorry to hear that. I've been there, but keep trying! Cheers


----------



## editorjmv

skylarker1 said:


> Hi! I'm curious about everyone's experiences with Kindle Scout: How hard is it to stay on the 'Hot and Trending' list for very long? Did it take you long to get there? Where do you promote your entries?
> 
> I'd like your vote for 'The Winter Knife' : https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1S9ZB9UKUB8VI


Check out Lincoln Cole's page. It has statistics and lots of additional information.
http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout


----------



## Lori Saltis

lincolnjcole said:


> I haven't posted this in a while: It's a guide on how to run a kindle scout campaign with details including options for promoting your work all the way through what happens after you get picked!
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout


This was great! Thank you so much and congrats on being picked.  

Everyone on Kindle Scout or thinking about it should read this.


----------



## kmriad

What is Kindle Scout?  Why have I been missing out on everything??


----------



## JFahey

lincolnjcole said:


> I haven't posted this in a while: It's a guide on how to run a kindle scout campaign with details including options for promoting your work all the way through what happens after you get picked!
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the process let me know! Also, if you want to contribute with stats or want your blog added, let me know that too!
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you, Lincoln, for sharing this! And good luck to you on your new campaign. Once I have a free slot, you've got my vote!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kay7979 said:


> I've been reading through some old posts and this one should be a "sticky." It's a classic. &#128512;


Glad to hear you dug it, Kay.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
3 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
3 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
7 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
7 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
7 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
8 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
8 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
9 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
11 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
11 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
11 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
14 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
14 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
14 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
17 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
18 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
24 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
25 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
25 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
28 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
28 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
29 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## bfleetwood

I am half way through my Kindle Scout campaign and have been blown away with the number of views for Chroma: Imogen's Secret. Whilst I have no idea, like everyone else on the site, how many nominations I have received, it is great to see how folk have found their way to your page and I am very glad to have the daily statistics.
The most reaffirming part of the process so far, for me, has been the comments from people I have never met saying they want to read more.
I also have to tell you about the most amazing coincidence. Jonathan, who designed my cover, was at a family gathering with cousins from the USA. They are not in contact on social media and do not speak much. When he explained my book was on the KS site, one of his cousins told him she had already seen the excerpt and had nominated Chroma: Imogen's Secret, without knowing there was any family connection! Small world, eh?
2 more weeks of clasping my phone to check on progress and then I suspect I will be on tenterhooks awaiting a decision.
Good luck to all those on the campaign trail too..

B Fleetwood
If you want to see my video trailer, here is the link: https://youtu.be/HYtqmoq9-ew


----------



## MichelleKidd

lincolnjcole said:


> I haven't posted this in a while: It's a guide on how to run a kindle scout campaign with details including options for promoting your work all the way through what happens after you get picked!
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you so much for the information, Lincoln!
I've read over your guide several times. I especially like how detailed it is. Appreciate you sharing and I have your _Collision of Worlds_ saved.


----------



## josemiguelvg

Ellie Robbins said:


> My campaign was approved and Everyday Monsters went live this morning! I'm so excited. Steve, can you please add it to the list? It's at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FOJ1LNEIT23R
> 
> Second question - I just looked at my campaign page and it says 0 page views and 0 nominations, and last updated: never up in the corner, but people have told me that they viewed it and nominated it. Soo.... are they lying or does this take a while to update? And how do people find those fancy graphs?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


The stats will take one day before starting to be shown. In the second day you will start to see them. Go to Your Campaigns on then View all campaign stats and you'll see the fancy graphs 

Good luck!


----------



## JFahey

bfleetwood said:


> I am half way through my Kindle Scout campaign and have been blown away with the number of views for Chroma: Imogen's Secret. Whilst I have no idea, like everyone else on the site, how many nominations I have received, it is great to see how folk have found their way to your page and I am very glad to have the daily statistics.
> The most reaffirming part of the process so far, for me, has been the comments from people I have never met saying they want to read more.
> I also have to tell you about the most amazing coincidence. Jonathan, who designed my cover, was at a family gathering with cousins from the USA. They are not in contact on social media and do not speak much. When he explained my book was on the KS site, one of his cousins told him she had already seen the excerpt and had nominated Chroma: Imogen's Secret, without knowing there was any family connection! Small world, eh?
> 2 more weeks of clasping my phone to check on progress and then I suspect I will be on tenterhooks awaiting a decision.
> Good luck to all those on the campaign trail too..
> 
> B Fleetwood
> If you want to see my video trailer, here is the link: https://youtu.be/HYtqmoq9-ew


I've been watching you since it launched. Great job! It's always nice and reassuring when you take that leep and someone else notices.


----------



## bfleetwood

Very interesting reading but I guess that, at the end of the day, it is down to the KDP editorial team. 
Great to see other KS nominees here
B Fleetwood


----------



## Greg Meritt

JFahey said:


> I've been watching you since it launched. Great job! It's always nice and reassuring when you take that leep and someone else notices.


And Jodi, you're still Hot & Trending. I nominated you a couple of days ago. Best of luck! I'm going to try in a week or so. Perhaps a little nervous to take the leap?


----------



## Greg Meritt

lincolnjcole said:


> I haven't posted this in a while: It's a guide on how to run a kindle scout campaign with details including options for promoting your work all the way through what happens after you get picked!
> 
> http://www.LincolnCole.net/kindlescout
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the process let me know! Also, if you want to contribute with stats or want your blog added, let me know that too!
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for this Lincoln. A lot of valuable information for someone looking to try Kindle Scout. I have saved _Collision of Worlds_ for nomination as soon as I have a spot open up. Good luck, perhaps you'll have the success you had with _Raven's Peak_.


----------



## bfleetwood

Hi there

Please take a look at my Kindle Scout page - I am half way through the campaign and just signed up to Kboards (how did I miss this?) - it is quite a slog keeping up with it all but I am still hanging on in there!

B Fleetwood
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UT8OP4L0BLBD


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> Thank you for this Lincoln. A lot of valuable information for someone looking to try Kindle Scout. I have saved _Collision of Worlds_ for nomination as soon as I have a spot open up. Good luck, perhaps you'll have the success you had with _Raven's Peak_.


Thanks! I'm really doing it because I don't have the money to keep paying my editor lmao! They aren't likely to pick second or later books in a series, so I don't exactly have high expectations for it, but I consider it still just a learning experience!

I'm continually updating that link and trying really hard to get people as much information as possible, because when I first tried to do Kindle Scout there wasn't much useful out there. I'm a numbers person, so I like having targets to shoot for, so people like me can benefit from compiled research even if I don't aggregate a lot


----------



## jnicholls

It's a bit of a bummer only being able to nominate three books at a time...however... someone I was supporting just dropped out, so i have a free slot. I'll go for the one who only has a few days left to go and work my way down fhe list that was posted yesterday♥
I'm on my first day today and have no idea how I'm doing, other than I'm hot...well...that will make a change.bahahahah
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28UY3TSTYZACT


----------



## MichelleKidd

jnicholls said:


> It's a bit of a bummer only being able to nominate three books at a time...however... someone I was supporting just dropped out, so i have a free slot. I'll go for the one who only has a few days left to go and work my way down fhe list that was posted yesterday♥
> I'm on my first day today and have no idea how I'm doing, other than I'm hot...well...that will make a change.bahahahah
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28UY3TSTYZACT


Striking cover, Julie! Got you tucked away safely until I get an open spot. 

@ Greg ~ Adoption is a spine-tingling thriller! I don't have to tell you that you have my vote!


----------



## jnicholls

Thank you! I'm a designer for other authors as well as for my own books. Thank you for checking me out and putting me in a slot when yo have one free.


----------



## JFahey

jnicholls said:


> It's a bit of a bummer only being able to nominate three books at a time...however... someone I was supporting just dropped out, so i have a free slot. I'll go for the one who only has a few days left to go and work my way down fhe list that was posted yesterday♥
> I'm on my first day today and have no idea how I'm doing, other than I'm hot...well...that will make a change.bahahahah
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28UY3TSTYZACT


Love the cover! And you got yourself on the Hot and Trending list on the first day! Great Job! I've got you on saved so when a slot opens, you've got my vote. Can't wait to read it. Good Luck to you!


----------



## JFahey

Greg Meritt said:


> And Jodi, you're still Hot & Trending. I nominated you a couple of days ago. Best of luck! I'm going to try in a week or so. Perhaps a little nervous to take the leap?


Thank you so much for the nomination, Greg! Don't be nervous. Look at it this way. It's free publicity for your book and look at all the leads you will have when it's over! And to boot, you get to meet a whole bunch of wonderfully talented people along the way. For me, that is the intimidating part since I feel I'm a bit out of my league here. But I had to give it a shot. Everyone needs to start somewhere.


----------



## jnicholls

Thank you very much @JFayey  I'm so pleased to be here. I was directed here from a FB group. So far I'm meeting some fabulous peeps. ♥


----------



## Evenstar

jnicholls said:


> Thank you! I'm a designer for other authors as well as for my own books. Thank you for checking me out and putting me in a slot when yo have one free.


I adore your cover. I've hit "save" to nominate you when I have a slot. Can you post a link to your designs?


----------



## jnicholls

Evenstar said:


> I adore your cover. I've hit "save" to nominate you when I have a slot. Can you post a link to your designs?


Thank you! Here are some links. My own book covers are all digital paintings, but I also do manipulations too♥
www.julienicholls.com is my official site...there is a page for artwork and one for book covers. Also Facebook https://web.facebook.com/WallpapersArtworkAndFanArt/

if you're watching the page, and re fresh, you'll see that my banner changes ... I make these too...and gifs...paperback covers, promo ads.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Thanks to Michelle and Jodi. I'm so glad I found this place (shout out to you Michelle!). Pulling for you guys. @jnicholls, I've saved a spot for you when I have one open up. I, too, love your designs and will be visiting your site.


----------



## Kay7979

Hello to bfleetwood and jnicholls! Looking forward to sending nominations your way when my current nominations close out.


----------



## JFahey

jnicholls said:


> Thank you! Here are some links. My own book covers are all digital paintings, but I also do manipulations too♥
> www.julienicholls.com is my official site...there is a page for artwork and one for book covers. Also Facebook https://web.facebook.com/WallpapersArtworkAndFanArt/
> 
> if you're watching the page, and re fresh, you'll see that my banner changes ... I make these too...and gifs...paperback covers, promo ads.


Beautiful pieces! I love the Sleeping Lion and the Hyena Man is totally wicked! OK, I'm sold. I will have to keep you in mind for my next cover.


----------



## MichelleKidd

bfleetwood said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please take a look at my Kindle Scout page - I am half way through the campaign and just signed up to Kboards (how did I miss this?) - it is quite a slog keeping up with it all but I am still hanging on in there!
> 
> B Fleetwood
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UT8OP4L0BLBD


Got you covered, BFleetwood! Congrats on running such a good campaign so far!


----------



## MN_Arzu

MichelleKidd said:


> Got you covered, BFleetwood! Congrats on running such a good campaign so far!


My goodness, Timeless Moments is killing the competition! I think I've never seen you off the H&T! GO GIRL!

Meanwhile, I'm still in limbo with Underneath. The good thing is that to keep my mind off things I've finally put up my Cover Design Services page. It's so nice to see them all together in one place  BIG thank you to Lincoln who trusted me with his precious books


----------



## JFahey

MN_Arzu said:


> My goodness, Timeless Moments is killing the competition! I think I've never seen you off the H&T! GO GIRL!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still in limbo with Underneath. The good thing is that to keep my mind off things I've finally put up my Cover Design Services page. It's so nice to see them all together in one place  BIG thank you to Lincoln who trusted me with his precious books


It amazes me how much talent is on this board. Nice Job! I will have to keep you in mind as well. My third book needs a cover. I have an idea but the graphics might be way over my head.


----------



## josemiguelvg

Dear friends,

My book "The Brotherhood of the Rabbit" is actually in Kindle Scout. If you can take a look http://bit.ly/BroRab it would be awesome,

Thanks,

Jose


----------



## Delaine Christine

So, I'm not sure whether to be flattered or enraged.  Understand, I never would have even bothered checking the following had a friend within my Writer's Group not posed a bothersome question.  

I plugged the title of my first book I ever wrote, The Beginning penned under Delaine Christine, into google this evening curious to see what would pull up.  So it showed such links as Linked in, goodreads, pinterest, amazon, onlinebookclub.org, google, facebook, creatspace, smashwords, librarything, and barnes & noble.  Basically all the forums I would expect that I had listed it, or posted info on it at any given time.  Saw EBay had it too.  Still not too surprised or concerned.  People sell stuff they read, I get it.  But then I started discovering other links I did not expect to find it on.  LOT's of other links.  Three of which list my book available in the following formats. PDF, TXT, ePub, FBF, RTF, and FBS.  Which is funny cause I only know what TXT, PDF, and EPub are.  The problem I have with these sites is that they are not only listing my book for FREE to download right away but they have it in formats I never created.  And you can, btw, download it that is, cause I tested it.  And low and behold there's my book on my desktop for me to read for FREE.  Yeah!  

Huh, that's funny.  I only ever remember giving it away for free through Amazon and that was during a promo.  Then I started noticing on these three sites that in these varying formats people have apparently downloaded over 3,600 copies of my book in total because they list how often its been downloaded in each version.  Which compared to some authors I get that's piddance.  But, WOW,   I didn't know my book was even that popular.  Gee, and it's FREE?  Well, what do you know?

On one hand, it's sort of flattering that someone would think the book is worth the trouble of doing this.  On the other hand, let's see, I'm currently selling it for 2.99 on amazon.  Many of you guys have books there so you do the math. Am I naive to think this is an issue?  I mean, I know there's the whole sharing thing online available through amazon, but I didn't think people had the right to go quite that far. I also get that policing the internet is like next to impossible where stuff like this is concerned but....    come on, really?

Does anyone have thoughts or advice?  I pose the query here because I'm hoping to list another book with KS again soon and I know there are a LOT of authors on here.  Maybe someone has come across this issue and can advise?  (Admittedly I haven't been on many other forums lately)  Also, posting here to maybe give a heads up to some of the newer crew who might be just getting into the indie publishing business.  Cause you might want to keep track of where your books are appearing, whether picked up by KS or put out through amazon or smashwords, etc.

I've been trying to keep my cool this evening so I have been reading through many on the list tonight while trying to determine what steps I need to take. By the way, some excellent story ideas out there right now everyone.  And some pretty cool covers.  I'm looking forward to nominating many of them.


----------



## bfleetwood

MN_Arzu said:


> My goodness, Timeless Moments is killing the competition! I think I've never seen you off the H&T! GO GIRL!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still in limbo with Underneath. The good thing is that to keep my mind off things I've finally put up my Cover Design Services page. It's so nice to see them all together in one place  BIG thank you to Lincoln who trusted me with his precious books


Timeless Moments doing really well - great stuff.. hope they pick a good number of the current ones (mine included! )
I also nominated Underneath & hope you get the deal - super opening.
Kind regards Becky


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Friday, folks. Here in Halifax, the weather outside is cool and promising.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
2 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
2 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
6 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
6 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
6 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
6 days left Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett
7 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
7 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
8 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
10 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
10 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
10 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
13 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
13 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
13 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
16 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
17 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
23 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
24 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
24 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
27 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
27 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
28 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## bfleetwood

Thanks for including me Steve - happy scouting today folks! Weather in Stockport UK is sunny and warm (after days of rain!)
B Fleetwood


----------



## jnicholls

Delaine Christine said:


> So, I'm not sure whether to be flattered or enraged. Understand, I never would have even bothered checking the following had a friend within my Writer's Group not posed a bothersome question.
> 
> I plugged the title of my first book I ever wrote, The Beginning penned under Delaine Christine, into google this evening curious to see what would pull up. So it showed such links as Linked in, goodreads, pinterest, amazon, onlinebookclub.org, google, facebook, creatspace, smashwords, librarything, and barnes & noble. Basically all the forums I would expect that I had listed it, or posted info on it at any given time. Saw EBay had it too. Still not too surprised or concerned. People sell stuff they read, I get it. But then I started discovering other links I did not expect to find it on. LOT's of other links. Three of which list my book available in the following formats. PDF, TXT, ePub, FBF, RTF, and FBS. Which is funny cause I only know what TXT, PDF, and EPub are. The problem I have with these sites is that they are not only listing my book for FREE to download right away but they have it in formats I never created. And you can, btw, download it that is, cause I tested it. And low and behold there's my book on my desktop for me to read for FREE. Yeah!
> 
> Huh, that's funny. I only ever remember giving it away for free through Amazon and that was during a promo. Then I started noticing on these three sites that in these varying formats people have apparently downloaded over 3,600 copies of my book in total because they list how often its been downloaded in each version. Which compared to some authors I get that's piddance. But, WOW,  I didn't know my book was even that popular. Gee, and it's FREE? Well, what do you know?
> 
> On one hand, it's sort of flattering that someone would think the book is worth the trouble of doing this. On the other hand, let's see, I'm currently selling it for 2.99 on amazon. Many of you guys have books there so you do the math. Am I naive to think this is an issue? I mean, I know there's the whole sharing thing online available through amazon, but I didn't think people had the right to go quite that far. I also get that policing the internet is like next to impossible where stuff like this is concerned but....  come on, really?
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts or advice? I pose the query here because I'm hoping to list another book with KS again soon and I know there are a LOT of authors on here. Maybe someone has come across this issue and can advise? (Admittedly I haven't been on many other forums lately) Also, posting here to maybe give a heads up to some of the newer crew who might be just getting into the indie publishing business. Cause you might want to keep track of where your books are appearing, whether picked up by KS or put out through amazon or smashwords, etc.
> 
> I've been trying to keep my cool this evening so I have been reading through many on the list tonight while trying to determine what steps I need to take. By the way, some excellent story ideas out there right now everyone. And some pretty cool covers. I'm looking forward to nominating many of them.


Hi, I can tell you from experience that this is one of the many problems facing all of us. my own books are on torrent download sites, and various other forum sites...however...one of the biggest scams going is that a site will say they have your book....they will have the blurb and even the sample that you uploaded to goodreads....together with reviews and all you have to do to get it...is sign up...once you do that, you're marked. They have your email etc and will try to hack you. I'm currently beta testing a program called "Blasty" which finds all the places that have illegal copies of my books, it's working fabulously so far, and once it becomes available, i think this is something that will change all of the piracy. For the sites who really do offer your book for free, this is where this comes in handy. Until then, you have to join the offending site and then make a comment under the download and tell them you're the author. ♥


----------



## jnicholls

Greg Meritt said:


> Thanks to Michelle and Jodi. I'm so glad I found this place (shout out to you Michelle!). Pulling for you guys. @jnicholls, I've saved a spot for you when I have one open up. I, too, love your designs and will be visiting your site.


Bless you, I have a campaign finishing today so i have a free spot coming too and one more in a few days...we're cookin!


> Hello to bfleetwood and jnicholls! Looking forward to sending nominations your way when my current nominations close out.


Back at ya!


> Beautiful pieces! I love the Sleeping Lion and the Hyena Man is totally wicked! OK, I'm sold. I will have to keep you in mind for my next cover.


Thank you!
@steve vernon - thank you for adding me to the list!

I think i got all the quotes.♥


----------



## bfleetwood

Thanks for that jnicholls - appreciate any support going. It has been a huge learning curve for me on the marketing side, but proud to say I now have a website, a Twitter account, a Facebook Page and I am working on adapting the Goodreads page. As I am in the 'not been published' category it is hard to try and find a forum with no author page to back it up, so this is a refreshing change. Do check out my 43 second trailer video and please keep the nominations coming! Thanks so much. Becky


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> Hi, I can tell you from experience that this is one of the many problems facing all of us. my own books are on torrent download sites, and various other forum sites...however...one of the biggest scams going is that a site will say they have your book....they will have the blurb and even the sample that you uploaded to goodreads....together with reviews and all you have to do to get it...is sign up...once you do that, you're marked. They have your email etc and will try to hack you. I'm currently beta testing a program called "Blasty" which finds all the places that have illegal copies of my books, it's working fabulously so far, and once it becomes available, i think this is something that will change all of the piracy. For the sites who really do offer your book for free, this is where this comes in handy. Until then, you have to join the offending site and then make a comment under the download and tell them you're the author. ♥


Wow. I'm glad to hear there is a potential solution to this problem. I'd be livid if I lost thousands of dollars to illegal free downloads!


----------



## josemiguelvg

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy Friday, folks. Here in Halifax, the weather outside is cool and promising.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> 2 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 2 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
> 6 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
> 6 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
> 6 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
> 7 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
> 7 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
> 8 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
> 10 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
> 10 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
> 10 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
> 13 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 13 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 13 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
> 16 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
> 17 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 23 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 24 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 24 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 27 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 27 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 28 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks a lot for including me Steve and Happy Scouting folks!


----------



## Evenstar

Delaine Christine said:


> So, I'm not sure whether to be flattered or enraged. Understand, I never would have even bothered checking the following had a friend within my Writer's Group not posed a bothersome question.
> 
> I plugged the title of my first book I ever wrote, The Beginning penned under Delaine Christine, into google this evening curious to see what would pull up. So it showed such links as Linked in, goodreads, pinterest, amazon, onlinebookclub.org, google, facebook, creatspace, smashwords, librarything, and barnes & noble. Basically all the forums I would expect that I had listed it, or posted info on it at any given time. Saw EBay had it too. Still not too surprised or concerned. People sell stuff they read, I get it. But then I started discovering other links I did not expect to find it on. LOT's of other links. Three of which list my book available in the following formats. PDF, TXT, ePub, FBF, RTF, and FBS. Which is funny cause I only know what TXT, PDF, and EPub are. The problem I have with these sites is that they are not only listing my book for FREE to download right away but they have it in formats I never created. And you can, btw, download it that is, cause I tested it. And low and behold there's my book on my desktop for me to read for FREE. Yeah!
> 
> Huh, that's funny. I only ever remember giving it away for free through Amazon and that was during a promo. Then I started noticing on these three sites that in these varying formats people have apparently downloaded over 3,600 copies of my book in total because they list how often its been downloaded in each version. Which compared to some authors I get that's piddance. But, WOW,  I didn't know my book was even that popular. Gee, and it's FREE? Well, what do you know?
> 
> On one hand, it's sort of flattering that someone would think the book is worth the trouble of doing this. On the other hand, let's see, I'm currently selling it for 2.99 on amazon. Many of you guys have books there so you do the math. Am I naive to think this is an issue? I mean, I know there's the whole sharing thing online available through amazon, but I didn't think people had the right to go quite that far. I also get that policing the internet is like next to impossible where stuff like this is concerned but....  come on, really?
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts or advice? I pose the query here because I'm hoping to list another book with KS again soon and I know there are a LOT of authors on here. Maybe someone has come across this issue and can advise? (Admittedly I haven't been on many other forums lately) Also, posting here to maybe give a heads up to some of the newer crew who might be just getting into the indie publishing business. Cause you might want to keep track of where your books are appearing, whether picked up by KS or put out through amazon or smashwords, etc.
> 
> I've been trying to keep my cool this evening so I have been reading through many on the list tonight while trying to determine what steps I need to take. By the way, some excellent story ideas out there right now everyone. And some pretty cool covers. I'm looking forward to nominating many of them.


All my books are on various pirate sites. I was upset at first but now it's something I've learned to live with. You can waste weeks trying to remove them and report them etc.

My take on it is that the kind of people who are trawling these sites are not the same people who would have paid to download it anyway, so at least I'm getting another reader even if I get no money from them.


----------



## Evenstar

jnicholls said:


> Thank you! Here are some links. My own book covers are all digital paintings, but I also do manipulations too♥
> www.julienicholls.com is my official site...there is a page for artwork and one for book covers. Also Facebook https://web.facebook.com/WallpapersArtworkAndFanArt/
> 
> if you're watching the page, and re fresh, you'll see that my banner changes ... I make these too...and gifs...paperback covers, promo ads.


Great! I've bookmarked it. If this paranormal series takes off (when it finally gets out of KS), then I have another series planned under the same name, and I think your style would be perfect for the covers


----------



## Kay7979

CAMPAIGN PROGRESS REPORT

I'm waiting till Saturday to start the main thrust of my very limited marketing campaign. A couple days pre-lunch, and Day 1, I sent a few emails to former business contacts telling them about my upcoming book on Kindle Scout, and directing them to my Facebook author page. I've gotten virtually no response from that, but I didn't expect to.

Yesterday, I sent a few personal emails to my husband's friends. I also posted on a non-writing-related bulletin board and they immediately removed my post because it's "self-promotion" (even though no one has to buy anything, and they get a free book if I'm selected. Sigh.)

I made a comment about my campaign on a different bulletin board, and people were interested, so I provided a link since there's no rule against self-promotion there. The reaction from the second bulletin board is worth sharing with you, because it proves that your most unlikely contacts can be your greatest supporters. This BB consists of investors/financial types, many of whom are engineers, doctors, lawyers etc. I hadn't planned to mention my book there, since I figured these sort of people would be thinking, er um *gem powers*? *Gnomes*? *What* But, believe it or not, rather than simply humoring me and pressing the nominate button, those who came read my sample, then came back to the BB and said WOW, the whole gem angle is really interesting. I wanted to read more. I'm a fan! A couple engineers shared personal stories about hematite (which is mentioned in my opening paragraph), another person said they had a book about the metaphysical aspects of gems and loved my concept. Now, others are reading their reactions, and "liking" their posts, and out of curiosity, they're probably coming to read my sample, too. Quite honestly, this totally unexpected source of nominations put me into "Hot and Trending" last night. I hit it at 10:15, and last I looked, I'm still there. So, there's a lesson in this: Don't dismiss any potential groups of readers!


----------



## Delaine Christine

jnicholls said:


> Hi, I can tell you from experience that this is one of the many problems facing all of us. my own books are on torrent download sites, and various other forum sites...however...one of the biggest scams going is that a site will say they have your book....they will have the blurb and even the sample that you uploaded to goodreads....together with reviews and all you have to do to get it...is sign up...once you do that, you're marked. They have your email etc and will try to hack you. I'm currently beta testing a program called "Blasty" which finds all the places that have illegal copies of my books, it's working fabulously so far, and once it becomes available, i think this is something that will change all of the piracy. For the sites who really do offer your book for free, this is where this comes in handy. Until then, you have to join the offending site and then make a comment under the download and tell them you're the author. ♥


Yeah, I sort of figured this was something most authors struggle with. Heck, singers and musicians are having it done with their songs, actors/actresses and production companies with the movies, etc. I guess it never occurred to me someone would actually take one of mine and do that with. LOL. I realize there is probably not much to be done about it.



Evenstar said:


> All my books are on various pirate sites. I was upset at first but now it's something I've learned to live with. You can waste weeks trying to remove them and report them etc.
> 
> My take on it is that the kind of people who are trawling these sites are not the same people who would have paid to download it anyway, so at least I'm getting another reader even if I get no money from them.


And I, like I'm sure many of you hard working individuals, don't have time to be "trawling" the sites and making them remove them. It was just sort of a shock when I discovered it, you know?

But I would be interested in knowing more about that "Blasty" program you mentioned when it comes available. It admittedly has me curious.


----------



## MichelleKidd

MN_Arzu said:


> My goodness, Timeless Moments is killing the competition! I think I've never seen you off the H&T! GO GIRL!


Thank you, MN! I like to say I've made more revolutions on the trending feed then a rotisserie chicken, but so far managed to hang on.  I'm up, down, and all around. But we all know that's no guarantee.

Your artwork is beautiful!! I checked out your link. I didn't realize you'd done so many of Lincoln's covers. Really nice work. 
Hang on. Hopefully, no news will bring good news!


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Much like Kay's most of my campaign's support is coming from a financial forum where I'm a regular poster.  Many have posted something along the lines of "I don't usually read romance, but this is really good" and telling me they're passing the link onto people who do read romance.  I doubt I'm going to get a ton of views--I don't have a lot of Twitter followers and almost no Facebook followers--but hopefully my writing will be enough.


----------



## jnicholls

@lewis Carroll - The program I'm beta testing is Blasty. The trials are still ongoing and they request updates of ways to improve their program and bug fixes. So far, I've had 38 links removed from sites out of 42 that I "Blasted" bahahaha. I will let you know once this program becomes available  and post a link to so that if anyone else is interested, they can try it.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Steve, can you please add Pauper to the list? A good friend of mine wrote it and I thought he came on here but it looks like he never requested that it be put on the list. If this isn't ok, since he's not an active KBoarder, that's cool, but I figured I'd ask. His first book "A Girl on the Moon" got a contract, so he's trying again. Thanks!!!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LEZTF6EXWQXF


----------



## Kay7979

PatriciaThomson said:


> Much like Kay's most of my campaign's support is coming from a financial forum where I'm a regular poster. Many have posted something along the lines of "I don't usually read romance, but this is really good" and telling me they're passing the link onto people who do read romance. I doubt I'm going to get a ton of views--I don't have a lot of Twitter followers and almost no Facebook followers--but hopefully my writing will be enough.


I've "saved" your book to nominate near the end of your campaign. You should do well. I read a little of the sample and it was very engaging.


----------



## Kay7979

Ellie Robbins said:


> Steve, can you please add Pauper to the list? A good friend of mine wrote it and I thought he came on here but it looks like he never requested that it be put on the list. If this isn't ok, since he's not an active KBoarder, that's cool, but I figured I'd ask. His first book "A Girl on the Moon" got a contract, so he's trying again. Thanks!!!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LEZTF6EXWQXF


I discovered this one on my own while browsing and have already bookmarked it as one I would genuinely like to read. Interesting premise.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Filled three open nom slots with:

Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani

Best of luck and to those still waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## Mark Wakely

Delaine Christine said:


> ...I started discovering other links I did not expect to find it on. LOT's of other links. Three of which list my book available in the following formats. PDF, TXT, ePub, FBF, RTF, and FBS. Which is funny cause I only know what TXT, PDF, and EPub are. The problem I have with these sites is that they are not only listing my book for FREE to download right away but they have it in formats I never created. And you can, btw, download it that is, cause I tested it. And low and behold there's my book on my desktop for me to read for FREE. Yeah!
> ...
> Does anyone have thoughts or advice? I pose the query here because I'm hoping to list another book with KS again soon and I know there are a LOT of authors on here. Maybe someone has come across this issue and can advise? (Admittedly I haven't been on many other forums lately) Also, posting here to maybe give a heads up to some of the newer crew who might be just getting into the indie publishing business. Cause you might want to keep track of where your books are appearing, whether picked up by KS or put out through amazon or smashwords, etc.


Surprisingly, many pirate sites have a way to contact them about removing pirated material based on the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA). Usually they have a DMCA link somewhere (often on their homepage) where you can request removal. Some do so quickly, other can takes weeks, but asking for removal usually does work. As someone else pointed out, you can spend an inordinate amount of time hunting down the pirate sites that have your book and requesting its removal, but one way to start is to Google your book (as you did) and contact the pirate sites in the order they appear. That way you get your book removed from the more popular pirate sites first, which probably account for the majority of free downloads. I ignore any sites that request you sign up not only to avoid getting hack, but the swarm of spam they'll send your way if you do. Blasty sounds like it will be a great program to automate the book removal process, but in the meantime you could at least get your book taken down from the worst of the offenders.

Mark


----------



## Greg Meritt

Mark Wakely said:


> Surprisingly, many pirate sites have a way to contact them about removing pirated material based on the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA). Usually they have a DMCA link somewhere (often on their homepage) where you can request removal. Some do so quickly, other can takes weeks, but asking for removal usually does work. As someone else pointed out, you can spend an inordinate amount of time hunting down the pirate sites that have your book and requesting its removal, but one way to start is to Google your book (as you did) and contact the pirate sites in the order they appear. That way you get your book removed from the more popular pirate sites first, which probably account for the majority of free downloads. I ignore any sites that request you sign up not only to avoid getting hack, but the swarm of spam they'll send your way if you do. Blasty sounds like it will be a great program to automate the book removal process, but in the meantime you could at least get your book taken down from the worst of the offenders.
> 
> Mark


Great information for all of us. Thank you.


----------



## Greg Meritt

MichelleKidd said:


> Thank you, MN! I like to say I've made more revolutions on the trending feed then a rotisserie chicken, but so far managed to hang on.  I'm up, down, and all around. But we all know that's no guarantee.
> 
> Your artwork is beautiful!! I checked out your link. I didn't realize you'd done so many of Lincoln's covers. Really nice work.
> Hang on. Hopefully, no news will bring good news!


Timeless Moments is a fantastic book and I had the honor to read it before it hit KS. If you haven't done so already, please nominate. And M.N., I'm pulling for you! I did look over all your covers you did for Lincoln and I must say, they are excellent. You do great work.


----------



## craigr1971

Kindle Scout = Waste of Time


----------



## Delaine Christine

Mark Wakely said:


> Surprisingly, many pirate sites have a way to contact them about removing pirated material based on the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA). Usually they have a DMCA link somewhere (often on their homepage) where you can request removal. Some do so quickly, other can takes weeks, but asking for removal usually does work. As someone else pointed out, you can spend an inordinate amount of time hunting down the pirate sites that have your book and requesting its removal, but one way to start is to Google your book (as you did) and contact the pirate sites in the order they appear. That way you get your book removed from the more popular pirate sites first, which probably account for the majority of free downloads. I ignore any sites that request you sign up not only to avoid getting hack, but the swarm of spam they'll send your way if you do. Blasty sounds like it will be a great program to automate the book removal process, but in the meantime you could at least get your book taken down from the worst of the offenders.
> 
> Mark


Yeah, I'm thinking to take an hour Monday morning to do just that. This day is getting away from me and the kids will be home soon. Some of the sites I've noticed a person does have to sign up and pay a one-time fee to be able to download whatever they want. Which really isn't free in those cases, I'm just not getting anything from it obviously. But the other three, those I'm definitely nixing if I can.

And I got Darkness of Heart, Stuck and Cinder Unit covered. They actually really do look good. I'm a Cinderella fan so I got a kick out of Cinder Unit's sample. Good luck, Ann, Steven and H.A. Kinani!!



craigr1971 said:


> Kindle Scout = Waste of Time


And I wouldn't say it's a waste of time. I never would have sold books in Nova Scotia, France and Great Britain after I released Twisted once KS was over otherwise. If nothing else it IS good exposure and I learned a LOT.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy Friday, folks. Here in Halifax, the weather outside is cool and promising.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> 2 days left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> 2 days left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani


Filled my queue with all three. Good luck to all!


----------



## Evenstar

craigr1971 said:


> Kindle Scout = Waste of Time


So sorry to hear that Craig.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Is anyone up for tweets? Here's mine. I'll gladly share yours if you post it.  

#KindleScout Vote for FAKE & chance for free copy! 2 teens forced to be fake & fight to get real--and get vengeance. http://tinyurl.com/zdzy5lv


----------



## AnnMPratley

Mark Wakely said:


> Filled three open nom slots with:
> 
> Darkness of Heart by Ann M. Pratley
> Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
> Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
> 
> Best of luck and to those still waiting in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## AnnMPratley

Delaine Christine said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking to take an hour Monday morning to do just that. This day is getting away from me and the kids will be home soon. Some of the sites I've noticed a person does have to sign up and pay a one-time fee to be able to download whatever they want. Which really isn't free in those cases, I'm just not getting anything from it obviously. But the other three, those I'm definitely nixing if I can.
> 
> And I got Darkness of Heart, Stuck and Cinder Unit covered. They actually really do look good. I'm a Cinderella fan so I got a kick out of Cinder Unit's sample. Good luck, Ann, Steven and H.A. Kinani!!
> 
> And I wouldn't say it's a waste of time. I never would have sold books in Nova Scotia, France and Great Britain after I released Twisted once KS was over otherwise. If nothing else it IS good exposure and I learned a LOT.


Thanks Delaine ...


----------



## ....

I'm just entering day six of limbo now. Crikey, I've got to stop having a spasm every time I open my inbox.

Has it ever taken the full 15 days for a response, does anyone know? I know that Michelle must still be waiting, based on my nomination of Underneath, and her campaign finished a couple of days before mine. The email from Scout says 'We'll let you know in a few working days', but I appreciate that reading manuscripts takes a while. I kind of wonder when exactly they commence that side of things. As soon as we submit? Or at the end of a campaign? Perhaps they use nominations as a guide as to which scripts to read...? That's the way I'd manage it, personally. But I have no idea how large their team is. What I do know is that every time I spoke to someone there in the early days, when I requested a couple of changes to my campaign, it was the same someone. So perhaps they have a modest-sized team. I'm imagining six people.

On the plus side, I don't expect anything to happen over the weekend, so I can chill out for a couple of days... *Downs a glass of red wine.*


----------



## MN_Arzu

Ryan D said:


> I'm just entering day six of limbo now. Crikey, I've got to stop having a spasm every time I open my inbox.
> 
> Has it ever taken the full 15 days for a response, does anyone know? I know that Michelle must still be waiting, based on my nomination of Underneath, and her campaign finished a couple of days before mine. The email from Scout says 'We'll let you know in a few working days', but I appreciate that reading manuscripts takes a while. I kind of wonder when exactly they commence that side of things. As soon as we submit? Or at the end of a campaign? Perhaps they use nominations as a guide as to which scripts to read...? That's the way I'd manage it, personally. But I have no idea how large their team is. What I do know is that every time I spoke to someone there in the early days, when I requested a couple of changes to my campaign, it was the same someone. So perhaps they have a modest-sized team. I'm imagining six people.
> 
> On the plus side, I don't expect anything to happen over the weekend, so I can chill out for a couple of days... *Downs a glass of red wine.*


Yuuuup, still in limbo with you. I have an adrenaline kick every time I hear my notifications going off, and it's worse if it's a kindle e-mail (some are from non-nominated books, some are for kindle news). Legend has it that they have up to 15 days to answer back. My 15th day is next Friday, so I still have a potential week of anxiety to go through XD

I asked around, and apparently, there had been winners who get notified on day 14th. So don't lose hope yet


----------



## MN_Arzu

MichelleKidd said:


> Your artwork is beautiful!! I checked out your link. I didn't realize you'd done so many of Lincoln's covers. Really nice work.
> Hang on. Hopefully, no news will bring good news!


Awwwnnn thank you! And, you know, even if it's bad news, the amount of interest showed on my book gives me the necessary confidence to launch it on itself. I was unsure if a merfolk story without romance would actually work 



Greg Meritt said:


> And M.N., I'm pulling for you! I did look over all your covers you did for Lincoln and I must say, they are excellent. You do great work.


Thank you Greg! Designing covers has never been a problem for me, so this is my way of paying the community back for all their advice, with affordable graphic design


----------



## JFahey

got a slot open today and filled it with Darkness of Heart. Good luck Ann!


----------



## JFahey

Delaine Christine said:


> Does anyone have thoughts or advice? I pose the query here because I'm hoping to list another book with KS again soon and I know there are a LOT of authors on here. Maybe someone has come across this issue and can advise? (Admittedly I haven't been on many other forums lately) Also, posting here to maybe give a heads up to some of the newer crew who might be just getting into the indie publishing business. Cause you might want to keep track of where your books are appearing, whether picked up by KS or put out through amazon or smashwords, etc.
> 
> I've been trying to keep my cool this evening so I have been reading through many on the list tonight while trying to determine what steps I need to take. By the way, some excellent story ideas out there right now everyone. And some pretty cool covers. I'm looking forward to nominating many of them.


Hey Delaine. There is something you can do with regards to this. There is an agreement made when you set up a website with the webhosting company with regards to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) and all websites are required to follow the laws that pertain to it. I had a similar issue with photos that I had taken and were copyrighted and found them being used on other sites without my permission as their main photo. I hold the rights to those photos. So, I contacted the hosting company rather than the website owners and the sites were taken down. You can find out the hosting companies on whois.com and is listed under the provider information. That is, of course when you can find all the sites. It's a complicated process and they can easily change the name of a file, so you can't locate it by simple means. In the case of the sites you speak of, I'm sure your book is not the only one they did it to. Also, these sites seem to have a similar owner and if you go to the webhost, they would actually have that information and would investigate the other sites the person might own, so it wouldn't be one that would be taken down, but all of them listed through that webhost for that individual.


----------



## RMGauthier

Lori Saltis said:


> Is anyone up for tweets? Here's mine. I'll gladly share yours if you post it.
> 
> #KindleScout Vote for FAKE & chance for free copy! 2 teens forced to be fake & fight to get real--and get vengeance. http://tinyurl.com/zdzy5lv


Tweeted for you. Good luck!


----------



## AnnMPratley

Ryan D said:


> I'm just entering day six of limbo now. Crikey, I've got to stop having a spasm every time I open my inbox.
> 
> Has it ever taken the full 15 days for a response, does anyone know?


With both of my first two, I got my result email on the 14th day... I thought that was the norm until last submission, which I got the email on the 11th day...


----------



## AnnMPratley

JFahey said:


> got a slot open today and filled it with Darkness of Heart. Good luck Ann!


Thank you!


----------



## Lori Saltis

RMGauthier said:


> Tweeted for you. Good luck!


Thank you so much!

I just got Longing on my Kindle. Do people here on kboards know you're running a free promotion?


----------



## bfleetwood

Ryan D said:


> I'm just entering day six of limbo now. Crikey, I've got to stop having a spasm every time I open my inbox.
> 
> Has it ever taken the full 15 days for a response, does anyone know? I know that Michelle must still be waiting, based on my nomination of Underneath, and her campaign finished a couple of days before mine. The email from Scout says 'We'll let you know in a few working days', but I appreciate that reading manuscripts takes a while. I kind of wonder when exactly they commence that side of things. As soon as we submit? Or at the end of a campaign? Perhaps they use nominations as a guide as to which scripts to read...? That's the way I'd manage it, personally. But I have no idea how large their team is. What I do know is that every time I spoke to someone there in the early days, when I requested a couple of changes to my campaign, it was the same someone. So perhaps they have a modest-sized team. I'm imagining six people.
> 
> On the plus side, I don't expect anything to happen over the weekend, so I can chill out for a couple of days... *Downs a glass of red wine.*


Very nail biting for those awaiting a decision - I nominated Moral Kiosk & Underneath along with Time Rift. Had the email to say Time Rift was not selected & that campaign finished after the other two so I am hopeful for both Ryan & M.N that no news is good news - I want to read them both! Becky


----------



## JFahey

Correct me if I'm wrong, but did a book just go up that just finished a campaign? Or am I wrong? I could be but I thought the book Samantha ran already. Also, it came on as being hot and trending the minute it posted?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JFahey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but did a book just go up that just finished a campaign? Or am I wrong? I could be but I thought the book Samantha ran already. Also, it came on as being hot and trending the minute it posted?


It looks vaguely familiar to me, too. Perhaps you should click on 'See something odd or inappropriate? Let us know'...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
1 day left Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
5 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
5 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
5 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
5 days left Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett
6 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
6 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
7 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
9 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
9 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
9 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
12 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
12 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
12 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
15 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
16 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
20 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
22 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
23 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
23 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
26 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
26 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
27 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
29 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## 91831

JFahey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but did a book just go up that just finished a campaign? Or am I wrong? I could be but I thought the book Samantha ran already. Also, it came on as being hot and trending the minute it posted?


It has DEFINITELY been up before because I remember the cover, the blurb and deliberating if I wanted to nominate it based on that (I do experiments sometimes--see somewhere further back in the thread).


----------



## MichelleKidd

evdarcy said:


> It has DEFINITELY been up before because I remember the cover, the blurb and deliberating if I wanted to nominate it based on that (I do experiments sometimes--see somewhere further back in the thread).


I definitely remember it too. Does KS allow previously rejected books to run again?
@Lexi, I have Time Rats saved for an open slot. I missed your first campaign for TR1, but I got this one! 
@ Ann, Steve, H.A. I had/have you guys too!


----------



## RWhite7699

Yes, Samantha finished only a few days ago, and here it is again. Is this against the rules? Michelle, I am so jealous of your cover on Timeless Moments. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## MichelleKidd

RWhite7699 said:


> Yes, Samantha finished only a few days ago, and here it is again. Is this against the rules? Michelle, I am so jealous of your cover on Timeless Moments. Did you do it yourself?


Thank you so much!  Yes, I did it in Word. The girl on the cover is from a very old photograph I found in a 1915 yearbook.


----------



## JFahey

Got Stuck and Cinder Unit covered. Good luck to you both.
Yup. That book was up already. Ended on the 16th. I don't think the author knows it's up. His postings announce his last day, not his re-launch. And it went up trending.


----------



## Kay7979

I have _Stuck _and_ Cinder Unit_ nominated also. More free slots for nominations after tomorrow! Also "saved" Lexi's book.


----------



## JFahey

Lexi Revellian said:


> It looks vaguely familiar to me, too. Perhaps you should click on 'See something odd or inappropriate? Let us know'...


I had a friend of mine do it. I think it might have been more of an error then the book being relisted by the author because in order for him to have had to go up trending, his stats had to have been attached to the campaign.
Jodi


----------



## josemiguelvg

Hello friends,

Thanks to all of you who help my book The Brotherhood of the Rabbit http://bit.ly/BroRabto remain in the Hot & Trending








Still 16 days left. This campaign is long, huh?

Greetings,
Jose


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Kay7979 said:


> I've "saved" your book to nominate near the end of your campaign. You should do well. I read a little of the sample and it was very engaging.


Thanks, Kay, and I've done the same for you!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

MichelleKidd said:


> I definitely remember it too. Does KS allow previously rejected books to run again?
> @Lexi, I have Time Rats saved for an open slot. I missed your first campaign for TR1, but I got this one!
> @ Ann, Steve, H.A. I had/have you guys too!


Thank you, Michelle. I thought I'd just sneak this one on quietly, but since you've noticed...

*HEY, STEVE ! Can you add Dreams of the Machines to your list? Thanks!*

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1ULUDDX6O6AFK


----------



## Laurie Cook

Just wondering - does anyone know how many books have been selected by KS this month? I know the first half of August was pretty bleak. Five days left of my campaign. I have slots that opened up today and have added Cinder Unit and Stuck. Good Luck!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Laurie Cook said:


> Just wondering - does anyone know how many books have been selected by KS this month? I know the first half of August was pretty bleak.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111M2L6IUXVKI


Three - you can see them here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected


----------



## aroshay

I recently started a Kindle Scout campaign for my novel, _How the Fat Girl Got Thin_, and I had a question. I've been looking at the daily statistics they provide about where your traffic is coming from (internal or external sources). And I'm wondering if it matters more if you get more internal traffic from Kindle Scout or from external sources like direct link pastes or Facebook? I'm trying to gauge if it's important to see the support come more from Kindle Scout.

I started my campaign over a week ago, and if you think it's worthy please nominate my book. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2CMH2MCGVEU91


----------



## T E Scott Writer

I'm thinking about submitting a book to Scout in the new year so loving all the info on this thread.  I'll be keeping an eye on how everyone else gets on.  I've nominated Cinder Unit, Stuck and another book not off this board.  Best of luck!


----------



## Evenstar

aroshay said:


> I recently started a Kindle Scout campaign for my novel, _How the Fat Girl Got Thin_, and I had a question. I've been looking at the daily statistics they provide about where your traffic is coming from (internal or external sources). And I'm wondering if it matters more if you get more internal traffic from Kindle Scout or from external sources like direct link pastes or Facebook? I'm trying to gauge if it's important to see the support come more from Kindle Scout.
> 
> I started my campaign over a week ago, and if you think it's worthy please nominate my book. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2CMH2MCGVEU91


Yes, I've been wondering about that too. I actually changed a link during a promotion to just point to Kindle Scout because I don't want my stats to be too heavy in one direction or the other. I'm aiming for a 50/50 split to try to end with the best chance I can.


----------



## aroshay

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, it's hard to know if it's important or not, but a 50/50 split sounds wise.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Lexi Revellian said:


> Three - you can see them here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected


Interesting. I'm seeing books I nominated, but also some I totally missed during their run. Gives me hope. I haven't been in Hot & Trending for more than a week.  I still have 15 days left. I'm hoping for a hot run at the end. Figuring out how to work social media into votes is tough going, but it's good practice for when the book is finally published, either by me or Amazon.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Well, 9 days down, 6 days to go. I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll get that good/bad e-mail on the last day, so next Friday  

Meanwhile, I've finished re-editing Underneath, revamping a few scenes and going with better word choices, that sort of thing. Bunnies have started to come with more ideas for book 2, so at the very least I have my next Nano planned   I honestly can't believe Underneath didn't even exist as an idea a year ago, and now I'm here at kboards, feeling like a professional author all around. Must be the company


----------



## JFahey

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, 9 days down, 6 days to go. I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll get that good/bad e-mail on the last day, so next Friday
> 
> Meanwhile, I've finished re-editing Underneath, revamping a few scenes and going with better word choices, that sort of thing. Bunnies have started to come with more ideas for book 2, so at the very least I have my next Nano planned  I honestly can't believe Underneath didn't even exist as an idea a year ago, and now I'm here at kboards, feeling like a professional author all around. Must be the company


No news is good news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. And my toes. Can't wait to see what your next one will be!


----------



## RMGauthier

Lori Saltis said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I just got Longing on my Kindle. Do people here on kboards know you're running a free promotion?


No this is my first time in KU, it's an experiment to see how it works, what I can do with it etc... Next time I put it for free I'll post it here, somewhere... LOL Thanks for the support, if you need something else for your campaign don't hesitate to ask. (That pertains to anyone else campaigning)


----------



## bfleetwood

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, 9 days down, 6 days to go. I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll get that good/bad e-mail on the last day, so next Friday ...


When you're in the middle of the campaign - just over half way mark with Chroma: Imogen's Secret - it's tough enough and I feel like I have become permanently attached to my phone & computer, but I guess the wait at the end of the campaign must be excruciating. Wishing you and Ryan (Moral Kiosk) all the best and hope your books are a yes.
If folk could look at my debut novel - I would be most grateful for your nomination. Thanks Becky (B Fleetwood)


----------



## ....

I personally think Scout might announce some winners tomorrow. Whether that includes us is a different matter, but I heard they always used to announce on Mondays, and perhaps they need to fill their August quota before mid-week (just 3 selections so far):

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected



MN_Arzu said:


> Well, 9 days down, 6 days to go. I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll get that good/bad e-mail on the last day, so next Friday
> 
> Meanwhile, I've finished re-editing Underneath, revamping a few scenes and going with better word choices, that sort of thing. Bunnies have started to come with more ideas for book 2, so at the very least I have my next Nano planned  I honestly can't believe Underneath didn't even exist as an idea a year ago, and now I'm here at kboards, feeling like a professional author all around. Must be the company


----------



## Steve Vernon

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Stuck by Steven L. Hawk
LAST DAY LEFT! Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani
4 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
4 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
4 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
4 days left Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett
5 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
5 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
6 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
8 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
8 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
8 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
11 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
11 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
11 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
14 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
15 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
19 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
21 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
22 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
22 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
25 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
25 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
26 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
28 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Kay7979

bfleetwood said:


> When you're in the middle of the campaign - just over half way mark with Chroma: Imogen's Secret - it's tough enough and I feel like I have become permanently attached to my phone & computer, but I guess the wait at the end of the campaign must be excruciating. Wishing you and Ryan (Moral Kiosk) all the best and hope your books are a yes.
> If folk could look at my debut novel - I would be most grateful for your nomination. Thanks Becky (B Fleetwood)


I read a little of your sample. Kudos on having an interesting angle. I don't know if anyone has published a novel involving the color aura. If not, that may help. I like to read fantasy that isn't a rehash of popular books.


----------



## Kay7979

Steve, 

I was looking at the synopsis and reviews on Kelpie Dreams and you had a review by Richard Chizmar. I knew that name sounded very familiar, as a writer or editor from my past, but couldn't place him. After I googled him I see he's editor for Cemetary Dance and has put together some anthologies with Steven King. I had a story published in Cemetary Dance in their early years (under a different married name back then).  Are they still around? I think I heard somewhere they are. Do you know Richard personally? He gave you a nice review. Congrats!


----------



## jnicholls

Happy Sunday, peeps. 
I wanted to ask those of you who have successfully attained a kindle scout contract.... how many page hits and hours in hot n trending was there at the end of the campaign, and how long after it closed, did you hear you had won the contract.....

To those who did NOT win a contract, I want to ask the same things please. I know...i'm nosey...but..I just want to see if I can make sense of anything. I know a few people who have been successful and while I am fully aware that kindle DO read the books, I would still be interested to know these things...if it's not too much trouble♥

Bless you peeps.
THank you to anyone who has voted for me by the way.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kay7979 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I was looking at the synopsis and reviews on Kelpie Dreams and you had a review by Richard Chizmar. I knew that name sounded very familiar, as a writer or editor from my past, but couldn't place him. After I googled him I see he's editor for Cemetery Dance and has put together some anthologies with Steven King. I had a story published in Cemetery Dance in their early years (under a different married name back then). Are they still around? I think I heard somewhere they are. Do you know Richard personally? He gave you a nice review. Congrats!


Hi Kay.

Yes, Richard and I go back a long way. One of my very first short stories was published in CEMETERY DANCE MAGAZINE issue #2. I wrote book reviews and conducted interviews for the magazine over the years and went on to release a half a dozen stories with that magazine as well as releasing a four novella weird western collection with myself, Brian Keene, Tim Lebbon and Tim Curran (FOUR RODE OUT). My crowning achievement was to have one of my stories ("Mongrel") appear in the pages of THE BEST OF CEMETERY DANCE.

Yes, Richard and CEMETERY DANCE are still in operation. The magazine has always appeared sporadically and distribution has always been an issue - but it is still a quality magazine and a quality publisher. I haven't worked with the company for a lot of years, but I've got a lot of fond memories working with them.

One of our KBoards members and Kindle Scout winners (Norman Prentiss) also has a long history with CEMETERY DANCE.


----------



## lincolnjcole

jnicholls said:


> Happy Sunday, peeps.
> I wanted to ask those of you who have successfully attained a kindle scout contract.... how many page hits and hours in hot n trending was there at the end of the campaign, and how long after it closed, did you hear you had won the contract.....
> 
> To those who did NOT win a contract, I want to ask the same things please. I know...i'm nosey...but..I just want to see if I can make sense of anything. I know a few people who have been successful and while I am fully aware that kindle DO read the books, I would still be interested to know these things...if it's not too much trouble♥
> 
> Bless you peeps.
> THank you to anyone who has voted for me by the way.


Check out my kindle scout guide in the signature below I have like 100 non selected book stats and like 50 selected book Stata along with average and median. It will give you an idea what to shoot for!


----------



## Jada Ryker

jnicholls said:


> Happy Sunday, peeps.
> I wanted to ask those of you who have successfully attained a kindle scout contract.... how many page hits and hours in hot n trending was there at the end of the campaign, and how long after it closed, did you hear you had won the contract.....


Hi, Julie, Dragon Moon looks great! Love the cover, which you designed ... you're obviously talented and versatile.

My views were 5,709, 699 hours H&T, and 25% internal/75% external. After it ended, I got the news it had been selected on the 12th day.

KS winner Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his experience. This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/

Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information. Here are some of them:

* Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc. Be sure and check out his stats.
* Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.
* Lexi Revellian (The Trouble with Time): Link to her article about earning her advance. She's also running another campaign now.
* Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.
* Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer, not yet released): How she chose the KS option.
* Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign. 
* My experiences (Take the Body and Run, to be released in a couple of weeks or so) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers and getting selected.
* And others tell their tales.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lexi, Lincoln, and Jada, 
Thank you so much for sharing your stats.   (And links to other successful winners of the KS campaign).  I know we all appreciate some gauge by which we can measure out own views. It gives you something to shoot for when looking at your numbers.  Would any of you care to share your most successful means of getting traffic to your page?  For example, did you get most of your traffic from Facebook, Twitter, blogs . . . or some other method?


----------



## jnicholls

lincolnjcole said:


> Check out my kindle scout guide in the signature below I have like 100 non selected book stats and like 50 selected book Stata along with average and median. It will give you an idea what to shoot for!


wooohoo thank you♥


----------



## JFahey

Filled my slots with Stuck by Steven L. Hawk and Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani. Good luck to you both! 

MN and Ryan,
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both that we all get that wonderful email saying you both are the newest KS selected books tomorrow.

Jada, Lincoln and Lexi,
Thank you for all your information that you all shared. It gives us all at least a better idea of what might be needed through the campaign. Seems mixes as far as stats. Basically, we all try to get ourselves up on the Hot and Trending list rather quickly and do everything to keep it there. Seems the hits and being on that list go hand-in-hand. However, in the end, it's all up to the KS team. 

Hopefully we will have some good news, tomorrow, for MN and Ryan!

Best regards,
Jodi


----------



## ....

JFahey said:


> Filled my slots with Stuck by Steven L. Hawk and Cinder Unit by H.A. Kinani. Good luck to you both!
> 
> MN and Ryan,
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both that we all get that wonderful email saying you both are the newest KS selected books tomorrow.
> 
> Jada, Lincoln and Lexi,
> Thank you for all your information that you all shared. It gives us all at least a better idea of what might be needed through the campaign. Seems mixes as far as stats. Basically, we all try to get ourselves up on the Hot and Trending list rather quickly and do everything to keep it there. Seems the hits and being on that list go hand-in-hand. However, in the end, it's all up to the KS team.
> 
> Hopefully we will have some good news, tomorrow, for MN and Ryan!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jodi


Aw, thanks a bunch. I'm on tenterhooks, but my hardened outer shell of pessimism remains, to ensure I don't freak out.

Stuck does have a really interesting premise -- very Quantum Leap. That's one of my current nominations, too.


----------



## jnicholls

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow♥


----------



## jnicholls

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Julie, Dragon Moon looks great! Love the cover, which you designed ... you're obviously talented and versatile.
> 
> My views were 5,709, 699 hours H&T, and 25% internal/75% external. After it ended, I got the news it had been selected on the 12th day.
> 
> KS winner Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his experience. This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/
> 
> Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information. Here are some of them:
> 
> * Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc. Be sure and check out his stats.
> * Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.
> * Lexi Revellian (The Trouble with Time): Link to her article about earning her advance. She's also running another campaign now.
> * Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.
> * Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer, not yet released): How she chose the KS option.
> * Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.
> * My experiences (Take the Body and Run, to be released in a couple of weeks or so) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers and getting selected.
> * And others tell their tales.


Wow!! Those figures are seriously impressive, I would have hoped for more views in the first few days for myself but I'm not giving up yet. Thank you Jada


----------



## ....

jnicholls said:


> Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow♥


Thank you. I don't think we know for sure that Monday is THE day. In fact I noticed a month in 2015 where they only selected one book, so maybe August 2016 will be a fallow month. But you never know...


----------



## jnicholls

I hope it's soon for you. I cannot imagine (yet) what it will be like waiting. I've just discovered from reading comments posted that it's possible to see where the page views came from. bahahaha... i got there in the end.


----------



## MN_Arzu

No, we don't know for sure if tomorrow is the day, but wouldn't it be lovely if it were? ::sighs:: Be still my anxious heart. I thought the campaign was hard, what with the constant checking and the all around grovelling for votes... but this is worse... ten times worse... Just tell us already!!

There, I needed to write that  

Good luck to everyone! Even if I don't have slots open, I do check all the books to increase your page views


----------



## Evenstar

I just read on Lincoln's site that he thinks the order of the hot and trending list is randomised. Does anyone know if this is true?  It means all those near heart attacks I've had when I slip to the bottom of the list (and assume I'm about to fall off) were a total waste of blood cells.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Evenstar said:


> I just read on Lincoln's site that he thinks the order of the hot and trending list is randomised. Does anyone know if this is true? It means all those near heart attacks I've had when I slip to the bottom of the list (and assume I'm about to fall off) were a total waste of blood cells.


Well, I did notice that the Ending Soon carousel does get randomized as well. Every hour, the order changes. I didn't notice it in the other carousels, but certainly on that one.

I saw Underneath bouncing all over the place on the H&T carousel, though. Sometimes it would mean one position, sometimes it would go all the way down or up. What never happened was for it to stay on the same spot


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Evenstar said:


> I just read on Lincoln's site that he thinks the order of the hot and trending list is randomised. Does anyone know if this is true? It means all those near heart attacks I've had when I slip to the bottom of the list (and assume I'm about to fall off) were a total waste of blood cells.


Several of us studied it closely in December/January and concluded that it's randomized.


----------



## Evenstar

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I did notice that the Ending Soon carousel does get randomized as well. Every hour, the order changes. I didn't notice it in the other carousels, but certainly on that one.
> 
> I saw Underneath bouncing all over the place on the H&T carousel, though. Sometimes it would mean one position, sometimes it would go all the way down or up. What never happened was for it to stay on the same spot


Good point



Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Several of us studied it closely in December/January and concluded that it's randomized.


Yes, I've started making a note of my positions to see if I can see a pattern (I can't so far, but it gives me an extra excuse for compulsive checking)


----------



## bfleetwood

Kay7979 said:


> I read a little of your sample. Kudos on having an interesting angle. I don't know if anyone has published a novel involving the color aura. If not, that may help. I like to read fantasy that isn't a rehash of popular books.


Thanks - the idea has been buzzing in my head for years but until I quit my job 5yrs ago I hadn't found time to write! I don't really like fantasys that are too fantastical. I like books that make the imaginary seem more than possible.. Kind regards B


----------



## jnicholls

Evenstar said:


> Good point
> 
> Yes, I've started making a note of my positions to see if I can see a pattern (I can't so far, but it gives me an extra excuse for compulsive checking)


*snort* I'm glad I'm not the only one. I started to panic last night that if all the times I visit the page are recorded, they might think i'm trying to boost my figures! lol.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry I'm late today. I had a broken sleep last night and slept in a little after my wife went to work. I've got an evening shift tonight, first time back to work after a week of bereavement leave. It feels a little strange.

I've begun the process of returning to wide distribution this last couple of days. As my books slowly fall out of their KU 90 day terms I am putting them back out in Kobo, Smashwords, BundleRabbit and Direct2Digital. I am REALLY impressed with what Direct2Digital has been getting up to.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
3 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
3 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
3 days left Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett
4 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
4 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
5 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
7 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
7 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
7 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
10 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
10 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
10 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
13 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
14 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
18 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
20 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
21 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
21 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
24 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
24 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
25 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
27 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Kay7979

Evenstar said:


> Good point
> 
> Yes, I've started making a note of my positions to see if I can see a pattern (I can't so far, but it gives me an extra excuse for compulsive checking)


LOL!!!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Evenstar said:


> Yes, I've started making a note of my positions to see if I can see a pattern (I can't so far, but it gives me an extra excuse for compulsive checking)


I'm with you! I can't make heads or tails of it either, lol! Some days I get a bit dizzy from all the bouncing around.


----------



## JFahey

Evenstar said:


> Good point
> 
> Yes, I've started making a note of my positions to see if I can see a pattern (I can't so far, but it gives me an extra excuse for compulsive checking)


Lol. Glad to hear I'm not the only one


----------



## jnicholls

Thank you for the updated list @Steve Vernon!♥


----------



## Kay7979

The other day, a couple people said the book Samantha had recently finished a campaign, and it might have been reposted in error. I see it's still up (and still in H&T). Did we ever find out what's up with that? It can't be an error, or it would have been deleted by now. Is it possible for someone to edit a rejected book and resubmit?


----------



## jnicholls

Peeps! I own an online magazine called Fantasy Worlds Emag. It's due out in a few days ( when I get myself organized) but I thought anyone who has their fantasy book up for kindle scout, could be featured. If you would like your fantasy book in the magazine, i do need the details pretty fast, so you can inbox me the following. Cover - kindle scout link - synopsis - brief bio about yourself

if you want to see other issues https://issuu.com/fantasyworldsemag/docs/fantasy_april_2016 have a look here.

sorry but i only post fantasy/paranormal/sci-fi stuff.♥ sowy.


----------



## PatrickNole

MN_Arzu said:


> No, we don't know for sure if tomorrow is the day, but wouldn't it be lovely if it were? ::sighs:: Be still my anxious heart. I thought the campaign was hard, what with the constant checking and the all around grovelling for votes... but this is worse... ten times worse... Just tell us already!!
> 
> There, I needed to write that
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Even if I don't have slots open, I do check all the books to increase your page views


I have a good feeling about today. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> LOL!!!


I haven't even started my campaign yet, but I'm compulsively checking all of you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> The other day, a couple people said the book Samantha had recently finished a campaign, and it might have been reposted in error. I see it's still up (and still in H&T). Did we ever find out what's up with that? It can't be an error, or it would have been deleted by now. Is it possible for someone to edit a rejected book and resubmit?


hypothetically, no. Amazon isn't okay with this, but they also check things only a limited amount before actually starting a campaign, so someone might try slipping through the cracks.

They might get away with it, but it could also backfire and get them banned or in trouble with amazon, so I don't think it would be worth the risk.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

lincolnjcole said:


> hypothetically, no. Amazon isn't okay with this, but they also check things only a limited amount before actually starting a campaign, so someone might try slipping through the cracks.
> 
> They might get away with it, but it could also backfire and get them banned or in trouble with amazon, so I don't think it would be worth the risk.


And if Kindle Scout don't want a book, what's the point of offering it to them again?


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> I haven't even started my campaign yet, but I'm compulsively checking all of you!


Come on in, the water's fine!!!&#128518;&#128512;&#128518;&#128556;


----------



## 91831

I just heard back regarding the book Samantha - as I posed the question to KS - and this is their response.

Hello,



> Thank you for contacting Kindle Scout.
> 
> We encourage authors to continue pursuing publication, which may include getting feedback from other readers and writers through Write On by Kindle. In case they decide to improve their manuscript and the book has not been made available for sale anywhere, in any format, including self-published on Amazon, they can resubmit their book for participation to Kindle Scout.


Therefore it appears that you can keep resubmitting your book as many times as you like to them, as long as you don't officially publish it anywhere...

That seems very strange. Surely if they haven't picked it the first time, they're not going to pick it again. Are we now going to see the same books put up over and over again? Or do we think that KS has said to them, to put it up again after they'd had it edited as they fancy it, but it was too much work in it's then state.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

evdarcy said:


> I just heard back regarding the book Samantha - as I posed the question to KS - and this is their response.
> 
> Hello,
> Therefore it appears that you can keep resubmitting your book as many times as you like to them, as long as you don't officially publish it anywhere...
> 
> That seems very strange. Surely if they haven't picked it the first time, they're not going to pick it again. Are we now going to see the same books put up over and over again? Or do we think that KS has said to them, to put it up again after they'd had it edited as they fancy it, but it was too much work in it's then state.


I reckon they'll have to rethink that, once word gets round. They want to attract readers to Kindle Scout, and readers will be put off if the same old books keep reappearing.


----------



## cggaudet

evdarcy said:


> I just heard back regarding the book Samantha - as I posed the question to KS - and this is their response.
> 
> Hello,
> Therefore it appears that you can keep resubmitting your book as many times as you like to them, as long as you don't officially publish it anywhere...
> 
> That seems very strange. Surely if they haven't picked it the first time, they're not going to pick it again. Are we now going to see the same books put up over and over again? Or do we think that KS has said to them, to put it up again after they'd had it edited as they fancy it, but it was too much work in it's then state.


Did they even have time to hear back from Amazon? I didn't think it finished much before mine. Even with this response, it still feels like a weird glitch in the system.

Ah well, as strange as it is, I don't think it really effects the rest of us. I guess I'll just continue obsessing over my email and ignoring the rest of the world. Haha.


----------



## Kay7979

evdarcy said:


> I just heard back regarding the book Samantha - as I posed the question to KS - and this is their response.
> 
> Hello,
> Therefore it appears that you can keep resubmitting your book as many times as you like to them, as long as you don't officially publish it anywhere...
> 
> That seems very strange. Surely if they haven't picked it the first time, they're not going to pick it again. Are we now going to see the same books put up over and over again? Or do we think that KS has said to them, to put it up again after they'd had it edited as they fancy it, but it was too much work in it's then state.


Interesting. It does seem odd. I hope this doesn't become a trend, because I think it would make a mockery of the program. It's possible that the author had a developmental edit, proofreading and copyediting done, and then submitted a much tighter, cleaner version.


----------



## Kay7979

Question for Steve, or whoever knows the answer: How many books are typically on Kindle Scout? I can click on each category, and add the totals, but many books are listed in more than one category.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Kay7979 said:


> Interesting. It does seem odd. I hope this doesn't become a trend, because I think it would make a mockery of the program. It's possible that the author had a developmental edit, proofreading and copyediting done, and then submitted a much tighter, cleaner version.


Have you looked at it, Kay?


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> Have you looked at it, Kay?


No. Guess I'll go check now.


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> Have you looked at it, Kay?


I'm back already. Ahem. I glanced at the bio. He looks very young.


----------



## chloegarner

Kay7979 said:


> Question for Steve, or whoever knows the answer: How many books are typically on Kindle Scout? I can click on each category, and add the totals, but many books are listed in more than one category.


The top category (literary) only has literary in it. The next one (MT&S) has MT&S headlined books as well as literary, and they continue like that down through YA, which has all of them. You find the number of books in that category and then subtract the ones from the categories above it. I did it a few times through my campaign and got numbers ranging from 130 to 155.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Lexi Revellian said:


> And if Kindle Scout don't want a book, what's the point of offering it to them again?


Probably they aren't aiming to get picked by Scout, just to get reader interest. Of course, they better start publishing soon, or they're going to lose all their potential readers.

This is assuming our very young writer actually has a plan. Maybe he/she really thinks persistence will pay off in the end ::shrug::


----------



## cggaudet

AnnMPratley said:


> Okay, so being a bit of a Kindle Scout addict (Scouts Anonymous, where are you?), I just tried to submit attempt #5 and for the first time, I received a different email to the usual 'your campaign will start in two days and here is the link'. Instead this is the one that arrived today:
> 
> "The cover image contains graphic imagery or symbols that do not meet our content guidelines. Please visit Your Campaigns page in Kindle Scout to provide a modified cover image. Due to this issue, we are not able to accept your submission. Please visit https://kindlescout.amazon.com/, go to Your Campaigns page to make the requested updates, and re-submit your work."
> 
> I had expected this might happen since I was a wee bit naughty and had a wee bit of skin showing on the couple on the cover (they aren't doing anything, but the man is shirtless), but thought I would share this news in here for anyone who may be thinking of putting a book up in Scout (probably in the romance genre). Just to confirm that they really do not accept any bare skin, even if it looks quite respectable and is of a nature that has appeared on romance novels for a fair few decades... but to be fair, I had read that in the guidelines and blatantly ignored it (okay, I might have been testing the waters a bit - lol), and they are happy for me to resubmit with a different cover.
> 
> But alas now I have that decision to make - do I attempt to put this submission through with a quick homemade, dull cover on it, so I can scout for a fifth time? The cover that was made was done by a high calibre graphic designer (the first time I've used such a person for any of my books) and it is such a beautiful cover! So this is my choice for today - do I quickly put together another less 'passionate' cover so I can Scout again? Or ignore Scout this time around and just go straight to self-publishing the book, enjoying the beautiful cover that is on it and appreciating the time someone put into making it?
> 
> Ahh, choices, choices ...


Interesting dilemma! I hear you can't advertise on Amazon with a traditional romance cover too, so I guess it makes sense. My feeling would be to go ahead and self publish rather than going through scout with a cover you don't care for. If they won't let you compete with it, they won't let you switch the cover to the one you had designed after you win.
That being said, if you're not attached to the cover, why not try scout again? You know as well as anyone the benefits and pitfalls of Scout.
Good luck deciding. I would love to see the cover they said no to.


----------



## MN_Arzu

Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over. 

The good news is that I already have plans on how to move ahead, so I'm moving forward knowing there's interest in my story. Wish you the best of luck to you, guys!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Anyone can recommend good editors?


----------



## ShayneRutherford

MN_Arzu said:


> Anyone can recommend good editors?


You should check out Perry over at LarksandKatydids.com. He'll do a great job for you.


----------



## 91831

MN_Arzu said:


> Anyone can recommend good editors?


Annie from e-scribes did AUM. She's fab. (http://www.e-scribes.com/)


----------



## Greg Meritt

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over.
> 
> The good news is that I already have plans on how to move ahead, so I'm moving forward knowing there's interest in my story. Wish you the best of luck to you, guys!


So sorry to hear M.N., but as you said, lots of interest in your story. I don't have any editors to recommend, but I will purchase your book after you publish.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> Come on in, the water's fine!!!&#128518;&#128512;&#128518;&#128556;


Thanks Kay!!


----------



## stillmyheart

Hello, all! I just discovered this forum, and thought it sounded like a fun place to hang out. My Kindle Scout campaign has been running since August 13, and I spent almost 5 days straight in Hot & Trending, but then the numbers slipped and I haven't been back in in a while, which is a little depressing. I've still got 13 days left, so anything could happen, but I'm glad I found this forum.

My book is No Safe Place, and it's my baby, so this whole process is a bit nerve-wracking XD https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25XZUBGQBK0FJ


----------



## jnicholls

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over.
> 
> The good news is that I already have plans on how to move ahead, so I'm moving forward knowing there's interest in my story. Wish you the best of luck to you, guys!


Well that's a bummer..however...you are positive and looking ahead.♥♥♥ That's good.


----------



## Kay7979

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over.
> 
> The good news is that I already have plans on how to move ahead, so I'm moving forward knowing there's interest in my story. Wish you the best of luck to you, guys!


Ohhhhhhh noooooooo. So sorry to hear that!


----------



## JFahey

evdarcy said:


> I just heard back regarding the book Samantha - as I posed the question to KS - and this is their response.
> 
> Hello,
> Therefore it appears that you can keep resubmitting your book as many times as you like to them, as long as you don't officially publish it anywhere...
> 
> That seems very strange. Surely if they haven't picked it the first time, they're not going to pick it again. Are we now going to see the same books put up over and over again? Or do we think that KS has said to them, to put it up again after they'd had it edited as they fancy it, but it was too much work in it's then state.


It does seem odd. So, the book went up and immediately hit the hot and trending list. I saw it and even took a screen shot. Which means that their stats stayed, as well. So they are racking up additional trending hours as well as hits? Hmm. I would think KindleScout would take in account that it's running twice and splitting up the final figures. It did go down on the 16th so it could very well have gotten its notice.


----------



## ....

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over.
> 
> The good news is that I already have plans on how to move ahead, so I'm moving forward knowing there's interest in my story. Wish you the best of luck to you, guys!


Really sorry to hear, but your campaign killed it and had a following, so don't stop now.

I suspect my novel is longer than yours, hence the reason the axe hasn't dropped on me yet. Plus, your campaign finished before mine.


----------



## JFahey

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over.
> 
> The good news is that I already have plans on how to move ahead, so I'm moving forward knowing there's interest in my story. Wish you the best of luck to you, guys!


So sorry to hear that MN. Just keep us in the loop as to when you will publish it. You received great numbers so lots of followers! Including me.


----------



## JFahey

stillmyheart said:


> Hello, all! I just discovered this forum, and thought it sounded like a fun place to hang out. My Kindle Scout campaign has been running since August 13, and I spent almost 5 days straight in Hot & Trending, but then the numbers slipped and I haven't been back in in a while, which is a little depressing. I've still got 13 days left, so anything could happen, but I'm glad I found this forum.
> 
> My book is No Safe Place, and it's my baby, so this whole process is a bit nerve-wracking XD https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25XZUBGQBK0FJ


Welcome to the board!


----------



## ....

evdarcy said:


> I just heard back regarding the book Samantha - as I posed the question to KS - and this is their response.
> 
> Hello,
> Therefore it appears that you can keep resubmitting your book as many times as you like to them, as long as you don't officially publish it anywhere...
> 
> That seems very strange. Surely if they haven't picked it the first time, they're not going to pick it again. Are we now going to see the same books put up over and over again? Or do we think that KS has said to them, to put it up again after they'd had it edited as they fancy it, but it was too much work in it's then state.


Hmm. Maybe I will resubmit then if Scout says no. Doubt it though, but maybe in future -- if I decide that another rewrite is in order.


----------



## cggaudet

Yup. Got my not selected message today as well. Ah well. It was an interesting experiment. Didn't think it would get chosen since it is book 5 in a series, but I'm pleased with how the campaign went. I really thought my lack of a following would give me less views and votes.


----------



## Kay7979

cggaudet said:


> Yup. Got my not selected message today as well. Ah well. It was an interesting experiment. Didn't think it would get chosen since it is book 5 in a series, but I'm pleased with how the campaign went. I really thought my lack of a following would give me less views and votes.


Sorry to hear your book wasn't accepted but it sounds like you're doing quite well on your own.


----------



## AnnMPratley

cggaudet said:


> Yup. Got my not selected message today as well. Ah well. It was an interesting experiment. Didn't think it would get chosen since it is book 5 in a series, but I'm pleased with how the campaign went. I really thought my lack of a following would give me less views and votes.


I got two 'no' emails from scout today, too - double whammy for me! First to tell me that submission #5 isn't going to be accepted to go through a campaign unless I find a cleaner cover (that man's bare back - whoa, that could drive people far too crazy! lol) ... and then #4 (Darkness of Heart) hasn't been successful. Ahh perhaps my days of scouting are over ... but five attempts since April have been fun. Now though, I finally concede defeat ...


----------



## cggaudet

AnnMPratley said:


> I got two 'no' emails from scout today, too - double whammy for me! First to tell me that submission #5 isn't going to be accepted to go through a campaign unless I find a cleaner cover (that man's bare back - whoa, that could drive people far too crazy! lol) ... and then #4 (Darkness of Heart) hasn't been successful. Ahh perhaps my days of scouting are over ... but five attempts since April have been fun. Now though, I finally concede defeat ...


So sorry to hear that. The scout tugs at your heartstrings, that's for sure.


----------



## cggaudet

Kay7979 said:


> Sorry to hear your book wasn't accepted but it sounds like you're doing quite well on your own.


Haha I suppose that depends on what you consider "quite well" I suppose. I do have five books up now and a sixth on the way in the five years I've been publishing. Can't say my success goes much beyond that, though. But writing makes me happy (mostly) so I will continue on.


----------



## Kay7979

AnnMPratley said:


> I got two 'no' emails from scout today, too - double whammy for me! First to tell me that submission #5 isn't going to be accepted to go through a campaign unless I find a cleaner cover (that man's bare back - whoa, that could drive people far too crazy! lol) ... and then #4 (Darkness of Heart) hasn't been successful. Ahh perhaps my days of scouting are over ... but five attempts since April have been fun. Now though, I finally concede defeat ...


Sorry to hear that, Ann. Many of the most famous authors had their early works rejected. Don't give up. Keep writing!


----------



## Kay7979

cggaudet said:


> Haha I suppose that depends on what you consider "quite well" I suppose. I do have five books up now and a sixth on the way in the five years I've been publishing. Can't say my success goes much beyond that, though. But writing makes me happy (mostly) so I will continue on.


You enjoy writing, and you're doing what you love. That's a great kind of success.


----------



## MichelleKidd

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over.


Aww . . . I can't believe it! I'm so sorry, MN! I really thought you'd be getting good news. ((Hugs))



cggaudet said:


> Yup. Got my not selected message today as well.


Christine, so sorry you didn't get better news. But look at you! You have four books you've published yourself, and you're doing what you love.



AnnMPratley said:


> I got two 'no' emails from scout today, too - double whammy for me!


Wow! Ann, they showed no mercy today. I'm so sorry to hear you got a double whammy. At least you know you can resubmit the one with the cover issue. Still . . .


----------



## AnnMPratley

MichelleKidd said:


> Wow! Ann, they showed no mercy today. I'm so sorry to hear you got a double whammy. At least you know you can resubmit the one with the cover issue. Still . . .


Thanks - no, this book goes straight into KDP .... the cover is one that I absolutely love and the designer put so much time into it that I really wouldn't feel right not using it, or putting up something substandard just for the sake of putting the book through scout. So for the first time in six months, no scout campaign for me ... life feels funny all of a sudden, like something is missing ... LOL 

Good luck to all other scouters though ... there is so much talent out there!

(Oh and if anyone wants a reader/reviewer at any time in the future, send me a personal message in here. I am enjoying reading so many different books this year - is great!)


----------



## MN_Arzu

AnnMPratley said:


> (Oh and if anyone wants a reader/reviewer at any time in the future, send me a personal message in here. I am enjoying reading so many different books this year - is great!)


Will hold you to that when I start groveling for reviews 

Underneath will probably be out sometime in October, though. I'm starting to look forward to all that launch mess


----------



## JFahey

AnnMPratley said:


> I got two 'no' emails from scout today, too - double whammy for me! First to tell me that submission #5 isn't going to be accepted to go through a campaign unless I find a cleaner cover (that man's bare back - whoa, that could drive people far too crazy! lol) ... and then #4 (Darkness of Heart) hasn't been successful. Ahh perhaps my days of scouting are over ... but five attempts since April have been fun. Now though, I finally concede defeat ...


So sorry Ann. Don't give up! It's been a ruff month for many.


----------



## JFahey

AnnMPratley said:


> (Oh and if anyone wants a reader/reviewer at any time in the future, send me a personal message in here. I am enjoying reading so many different books this year - is great!)


Might take you up on that!


----------



## JFahey

cggaudet said:


> Yup. Got my not selected message today as well. Ah well. It was an interesting experiment. Didn't think it would get chosen since it is book 5 in a series, but I'm pleased with how the campaign went. I really thought my lack of a following would give me less views and votes.


So sorry to hear that Christine! Your book looked great! Keep doing what you love because it really does show!


----------



## Steve Vernon

cggaudet said:


> Haha I suppose that depends on what you consider "quite well" I suppose. I do have five books up now and a sixth on the way in the five years I've been publishing. Can't say my success goes much beyond that, though. But writing makes me happy (mostly) so I will continue on.


Don't discount happiness, Christina. Still, I wondered to myself about how well an attempt to sell Book #5 in the series was going to work as a Kindle Scout campaign. Nothing ventured, nothing gained - and I expect you've drawn a bit more attention to the Man in the Box series. The series looks great, the covers are snazzy and eye-catching and truly well-branded. I think over 2017, if I were you, that I would work on a combined strategy of promoting the five book series and begin building a second series. By the way, it was great to finally meet you at the Book Fair. Hope you did a little bit of business and I hope I didn't make too much noise telling my ghost story behind your table. 

*************


AnnMPratley said:


> I got two 'no' emails from scout today, too - double whammy for me! First to tell me that submission #5 isn't going to be accepted to go through a campaign unless I find a cleaner cover (that man's bare back - whoa, that could drive people far too crazy! lol) ... and then #4 (Darkness of Heart) hasn't been successful. Ahh perhaps my days of scouting are over ... but five attempts since April have been fun. Now though, I finally concede defeat ...


Sorry to hear about the double whammy, Ann. Rejection always stings - and five kicks at the can is going to leave a bruise. 

***************

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
2 days left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
2 days left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
2 days left Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett
3 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
3 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
4 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
6 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
6 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
6 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
9 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
9 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
9 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
12 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
13 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
17 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
19 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
20 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
20 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
23 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
23 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
24 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
26 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
27 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Evenstar

Hi all, I'm not sure if this is the place to discuss, but I didn't know where else to post it.

I was wondering if the reason my book has stayed hot so long might be linked to the up-coming release of Inferno at the cinemas? Do you think people are liking out of association and it is simply good timing on my account? Just curious


----------



## cggaudet

Steve Vernon said:


> Don't discount happiness, Christina. Still, I wondered to myself about how well an attempt to sell Book #5 in the series was going to work as a Kindle Scout campaign. Nothing ventured, nothing gained - and I expect you've drawn a bit more attention to the Man in the Box series. The series looks great, the covers are snazzy and eye-catching and truly well-branded. I think over 2017, if I were you, that I would work on a combined strategy of promoting the five book series and begin building a second series. By the way, it was great to finally meet you at the Book Fair. Hope you did a little bit of business and I hope I didn't make too much noise telling my ghost story behind your table.


Yeah, I only tried with that book because my new series was taking too long to finish. My original plan was to do scout in May with the first book in a new series. Still haven't quite finished editing that book. Ah well.
Your ghost story was quite fun! Too bad the event wasn't very busy. Don't think it was quite worth getting up at 4am and traveling 3.5 hours to get to. But I guess I did get to go for a walk along the harbor.


----------



## jnicholls

cggaudet said:


> Yup. Got my not selected message today as well. Ah well. It was an interesting experiment. Didn't think it would get chosen since it is book 5 in a series, but I'm pleased with how the campaign went. I really thought my lack of a following would give me less views and votes.


Well that sucks..sorry to hear that♥


----------



## bfleetwood

MN_Arzu said:


> Well, I finally got my kindle e-mail with the bad news. So, although it sucks, I'm so grateful the whole wait is over.
> 
> The good news is that I already have plans on how to move ahead, so I'm moving forward knowing there's interest in my story. Wish you the best of luck to you, guys!


Really sorry to hear that MN - so glad I will be told when your book is available. Keep on writing Becky


----------



## SilverShadow87

Hey, everyone! *nervously waves* I've been lurking and reading posts on here for a few days, so I thought it was about time I jumped in, joined KBoards, and tried to add my tuppence-worth, haha. I've got my book, We Are The Few, up on Kindle Scout at the moment, so I'm trying to plan out my campaign while not getting too nervous about the whole 'Hot and Trending' bit! Plus I've been adding nominations for your books over the last few days too - fingers crossed for you all.

I had a question for everyone who is/did use social media to get eyeballs on their book for nominations. Did any of you have any success with Twitter? I'm using Twitter as well as Facebook (I haven't used my blog or email list yet), and most of the page views have come from KS itself, or Facebook. I was just wondering if there was any advice for gaining nominations via Twitter, or is it not worth it? Is it better to focus on other routes?


----------



## MichelleKidd

Evenstar said:


> Hi all, I'm not sure if this is the place to discuss, but I didn't know where else to post it.
> 
> I was wondering if the reason my book has stayed hot so long might be linked to the up-coming release of Inferno at the cinemas? Do you think people are liking out of association and it is simply good timing on my account? Just curious


Elena, of course, I can't speak for what others are doing . . . but I wouldn't think so. I think your book stands on its own. You have an eye-catching cover and great blurb. _Maybe _. . . me thinks it's your book, not the movie.  You've been rocking it girl!

Hello to Mary and Miranda!  Welcome to the madness!


----------



## SilverShadow87

Hi Michelle!  It's good to be part of the madness! I'll be the one in the corner with the crayons, haha.

Elena - I think your book might be linked to Inferno, in that maybe people who like that genre have also spotted your book, but I reckon your book is standing out on its own. I think the people doing some Scouting would much rather read a new book than see a new movie. IMHO, anyway.  If nothing else, it's an audience to consider for marketing and such, so it's always good to think of it that way.


----------



## jnicholls

SilverShadow87 said:


> Hey, everyone! *nervously waves* I've been lurking and reading posts on here for a few days, so I thought it was about time I jumped in, joined KBoards, and tried to add my tuppence-worth, haha. I've got my book, We Are The Few, up on Kindle Scout at the moment, so I'm trying to plan out my campaign while not getting too nervous about the whole 'Hot and Trending' bit! Plus I've been adding nominations for your books over the last few days too - fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> I had a question for everyone who is/did use social media to get eyeballs on their book for nominations. Did any of you have any success with Twitter? I'm using Twitter as well as Facebook (I haven't used my blog or email list yet), and most of the page views have come from KS itself, or Facebook. I was just wondering if there was any advice for gaining nominations via Twitter, or is it not worth it? Is it better to focus on other routes?


Hey! I can't speak for anyone else, but i'm hitting every social media outlet i can..twitter, FB, Google+, pinterest...you name it..i'm using it. If you have blogger friends, get them in too. I've also used Headtalker. Good luck with your book! ♥


----------



## Evenstar

So sorry Christina and Ann. This month really is shaping up really badly for people so far, I wonder if there are prime months to submit, or they just have a very clear idea of what they are looking for at the moment?

Any sharing of figures is much appreciated!

Hello Mary and Mirander, the books look great! I haven't really been hitting social media because I think twitter is a bust for this kind of thing and facebook would require some serious cash to be seen. But I did put it in an Urban Fantasy cross-promo promotion with other kboarders, which caused a massive spike. My graph of page views looks like some rolling lowlands with Mount Everest plonked in the middle. The only problem is that it has really skewed my internal/external percentages, which I was managing to keep even, but now are 70% external


----------



## Evenstar

MichelleKidd said:


> Elena, of course, I can't speak for what others are doing . . . but I wouldn't think so. I think your book stands on its own. You have an eye-catching cover and great blurb. _Maybe _. . . me thinks it's your book, not the movie.  You've been rocking it girl!


You too Michelle! My eyes are always drawn to your cover, they have been from the first day (and I keep thinking how much the guy looks like Kevin Costner in the Bodyguard, lol). Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Kay7979

Every morning, I check Scout to see the "Recently Addeds." Today there were none. Odd? 

Today marks one week for me. Whew. It's gone by quickly, and I'll be glad when the 30 days is over. I find myself checking my iPhone during the night to see if I'm H&T, and checking my stats at 5:15 AM. 

Steve, do you know the ratio of acceptances from unpublished authors verses authors with published novels? Just curious.


----------



## JFahey

SilverShadow87 said:


> Hey, everyone! *nervously waves* I've been lurking and reading posts on here for a few days, so I thought it was about time I jumped in, joined KBoards, and tried to add my tuppence-worth, haha. I've got my book, We Are The Few, up on Kindle Scout at the moment, so I'm trying to plan out my campaign while not getting too nervous about the whole 'Hot and Trending' bit! Plus I've been adding nominations for your books over the last few days too - fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> I had a question for everyone who is/did use social media to get eyeballs on their book for nominations. Did any of you have any success with Twitter? I'm using Twitter as well as Facebook (I haven't used my blog or email list yet), and most of the page views have come from KS itself, or Facebook. I was just wondering if there was any advice for gaining nominations via Twitter, or is it not worth it? Is it better to focus on other routes?


30 days is a very long time. Use it all! Also, if you combine your twitter account to the mix, you will gain a following there, as well. Know your hash tags. What trends and what doesn't. You never know where your next hit will come from but you have to be there for it to happen! 

Welcome to the boards Mary and Miranda! Best of luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kay7979 said:


> Steve, do you know the ratio of acceptances from unpublished authors verses authors with published novels? Just curious.


That's way beyond my pay grade. I know that Lincoln Cole has done an awful lot of KS Statistics-crunching over on his webpage. He didn't really break it down the way that you want but you might be able to figure it out. I do know that unknown authors DO occasionally make the KS cut, but you have to have one heck of a salable novel.

Wish I had more of an answer for you.

In any case, here's the link to Lincoln's page.
http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout/


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Every morning, I check Scout to see the "Recently Addeds." Today there were none. Odd?
> 
> Today marks one week for me. Whew. It's gone by quickly, and I'll be glad when the 30 days is over. I find myself checking my iPhone during the night to see if I'm H&T, and checking my stats at 5:15 AM.
> 
> Steve, do you know the ratio of acceptances from unpublished authors verses authors with published novels? Just curious.


They add books in waves. Some days have none, some days can have 17 new titles. It's purely based on when authors are submitting and when Kindle Scout processes the submissions.

There are some unpublished authors who have been selected, but in general authors with a following do better IN kindle scout so they seem to get picked more. In the 'after selection' private facebook group, most of the authors who have been picked are already established and have markets for their books, but not all. Some are brand new authors with great writing that Amazon is pushing...but again, there aren't any numbers behind this (what does Amazon consider 'established'? 500 copies sold previously, 10,000 copies sold?) and the general feeling is that authors who are published already get picked.

They definitely seem to like authors who are willing to sell themselves as well. There are a LOT of chosen authors who complain about their books not selling, but in general they figured 'i was picked by amazon so now my work is done' and Amazon seems to promote people harder if they are also working to promote their own books.

The campaign can be a nightmare, and we've seen a LOT of great books get turned down. I said earlier this year that they were selecting books like crazy, and either they were ramping up the program or they would slow down soon, and it seems like slowing down was what happened. My thought is they are honing in on a publishing system where books are picked earlier in the year, vetted and tested during the summer (when sales suck anyway) and then ramped up for the holiday/christmas/black friday period.

So, keep in mind, not getting picked is not an indication of how good a book is. They get about 300-400 books posted a month on their rolling enrollment and take between 5 and 15, so only 2-5% make the cut. PS...if you want to see the actual stats as collected, I have the list of picked books by month, etc, on my kindle scout guide page.

Congrats on surviving your first week, and just try to relax and take everything in stride!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> They add books in waves. Some days have none, some days can have 17 new titles. It's purely based on when authors are submitting and when Kindle Scout processes the submissions.
> 
> There are some unpublished authors who have been selected, but in general authors with a following do better IN kindle scout so they seem to get picked more. In the 'after selection' private facebook group, most of the authors who have been picked are already established and have markets for their books, but not all. Some are brand new authors with great writing that Amazon is pushing...but again, there aren't any numbers behind this (what does Amazon consider 'established'? 500 copies sold previously, 10,000 copies sold?) and the general feeling is that authors who are published already get picked.
> 
> They definitely seem to like authors who are willing to sell themselves as well. There are a LOT of chosen authors who complain about their books not selling, but in general they figured 'i was picked by amazon so now my work is done' and Amazon seems to promote people harder if they are also working to promote their own books.
> 
> The campaign can be a nightmare, and we've seen a LOT of great books get turned down. I said earlier this year that they were selecting books like crazy, and either they were ramping up the program or they would slow down soon, and it seems like slowing down was what happened. My thought is they are honing in on a publishing system where books are picked earlier in the year, vetted and tested during the summer (when sales suck anyway) and then ramped up for the holiday/christmas/black friday period.
> 
> So, keep in mind, not getting picked is not an indication of how good a book is. They get about 300-400 books posted a month on their rolling enrollment and take between 5 and 15, so only 2-5% make the cut. PS...if you want to see the actual stats as collected, I have the list of picked books by month, etc, on my kindle scout guide page.
> 
> Congrats on surviving your first week, and just try to relax and take everything in stride!


Great post, Lincoln. This is the kind of info Kindle Scout folks are hungry for.


----------



## Evenstar

Lincoln, do you have any stats on internal/external final figures?

You say they prefer authors that have a following already or are willing to market themselves, but it would be incredibly helpful to know if they value a page view that you generated higher than a page view generated by browsers, or vice versa.  I assumed that a page view from their site was better because it means you have a sellable premise/blurb rather than just having your friends vote for you regardless.


----------



## bfleetwood

Evenstar said:


> Lincoln, do you have any stats on internal/external final figures?
> 
> You say they prefer authors that have a following already or are willing to market themselves, but it would be incredibly helpful to know if they value a page view that you generated higher than a page view generated by browsers, or vice versa. I assumed that a page view from their site was better because it means you have a sellable premise/blurb rather than just having your friends vote for you regardless.


This would be interesting to know, however a successful KS author (Cassandra Sky West) said it was best not to 'over-think' it. Perhaps she is right. She did not have thousands of views and was still picked so it must depend on what the editorial team are looking for as much as the quality of the writing / book cover.
I still have 9 days to go and then the wait when the campaign is over - it is certainly not a recipe for sleep! Do please have a look at Chroma: Imogen's Secret if you haven't had a chance yet. Many thanks B Fleetwood


----------



## stillmyheart

Thanks for the welcome, guys! I somehow managed one whole hour back in Hot & Trending yesterday, not quite sure how that happened, but not gonna complain XD

As for marketing, my biggest hits have been coming from Tumblr, with people reblogging my posts and spreading the word. I've also been making graphics for my characters, and offering to make things for people in exchange for reblogs, so I think that's been the most helpful for me personally. After that it's been Facebook. I've had some from Twitter, but not very much.


----------



## jnicholls

Gotta do whatever we need to get noticed, right?


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> They add books in waves. Some days have none, some days can have 17 new titles. It's purely based on when authors are submitting and when Kindle Scout processes the submissions.
> 
> There are some unpublished authors who have been selected, but in general authors with a following do better IN kindle scout so they seem to get picked more. In the 'after selection' private facebook group, most of the authors who have been picked are already established and have markets for their books, but not all. Some are brand new authors with great writing that Amazon is pushing...but again, there aren't any numbers behind this (what does Amazon consider 'established'? 500 copies sold previously, 10,000 copies sold?) and the general feeling is that authors who are published already get picked.
> 
> They definitely seem to like authors who are willing to sell themselves as well. There are a LOT of chosen authors who complain about their books not selling, but in general they figured 'i was picked by amazon so now my work is done' and Amazon seems to promote people harder if they are also working to promote their own books.
> 
> The campaign can be a nightmare, and we've seen a LOT of great books get turned down. I said earlier this year that they were selecting books like crazy, and either they were ramping up the program or they would slow down soon, and it seems like slowing down was what happened. My thought is they are honing in on a publishing system where books are picked earlier in the year, vetted and tested during the summer (when sales suck anyway) and then ramped up for the holiday/christmas/black friday period.
> 
> So, keep in mind, not getting picked is not an indication of how good a book is. They get about 300-400 books posted a month on their rolling enrollment and take between 5 and 15, so only 2-5% make the cut. PS...if you want to see the actual stats as collected, I have the list of picked books by month, etc, on my kindle scout guide page.
> 
> Congrats on surviving your first week, and just try to relax and take everything in stride!


Very helpful information. THANKS! I hope they'll consider an unproven author no greater risk than a published author with lackluster sales. After all, we could be the next superstars, whereas those already published have, in some cases, demonstrated that they aren't likely to set the publishing world on fire. It's all how you look at it, right?


----------



## jnicholls

Thanks for that Kay.  ♥  I confess I can't think about anything else..and finally today I stopped checking every hour to see if i was still hot n trending! I know from peeps who did not win a contract despite being hot n trending the whole time...so I'm trying to tell myself to stop worrying about it. I know they read the books and can only hope if I fall off the Hot ladder, I'll at least stand a small chance. After reading posts on here, i discovered the extra details of the campaign...and the split between my own posts and kindle is 54% to kindle...so i think that might be okay?? I am pimping like crazy...dear lord, I'm selling myself in so many ways!! lmao


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> Thanks for that Kay. ♥ I confess I can't think about anything else..and finally today I stopped checking every hour to see if i was still hot n trending! I know from peeps who did not win a contract despite being hot n trending the whole time...so I'm trying to tell myself to stop worrying about it. I know they read the books and can only hope if I fall off the Hot ladder, I'll at least stand a small chance. After reading posts on here, i discovered the extra details of the campaign...and the split between my own posts and kindle is 54% to kindle...so i think that might be okay?? I am pimping like crazy...dear lord, I'm selling myself in so many ways!! lmao


I may be wrong, but I believe they want potential winners to be capable of a modest amount of self-promotion, but they don't expect us to be one-man-marketing-teams. As long as we bring in respectable amounts of nominations and page views, I think we're OK. Yes, I want to be on Hot & Trending, because I want to measure up to expectations, but it's only common sense that the editorial team cares more about a compelling plot and cover art than how many page views we get by terrorizing our friends and relatives!

I take a screen shot every morning of my stats, so I can compare from day to day. I purposely told no one I was on Kindle Scout for the first day, to have a benchmark. My internal/external was 67/33 on Day 1. Now I'm running around 43/57. I have no idea if the breakdown between the two categories matters.


----------



## lincolnjcole

bfleetwood said:


> A successful KS author (Cassandra Sky West) said it was best not to 'over-think' it.


This, 100%.

Internal vs External is incredibly marginal. My campaign was 64% external, 36% internal over 4500 views. My primary nominations were from facebook and direct links. Internal vs External can only really show how many people are clicking because they like your cover, but there doesn't seem to be an preferences from Amazon regarding this. A lot of people (picked or not) seem to feel like internal is better...but, my book was selected after 3 days when the average is 9-12 days and I only had 33% internal.

I would worry way more about page views in general and hours hot and trending than internal/external ratio. Amazon wants eyeballs on your page...they are tracking how long people spend on the page (are they actually reading or just clicking nomination and leaving?) and other factors, which means the larger the data set the better.



Kay7979 said:


> Very helpful information. THANKS! I hope they'll consider an unproven author no greater risk than a published author with lackluster sales. After all, we could be the next superstars, whereas those already published have, in some cases, demonstrated that they aren't likely to set the publishing world on fire. It's all how you look at it, right?


Definitely true, to an extent. I don't think Kindle Scout is looking to set the world on fire. They are shooting for midrange sales and marketing with an exclusivity deal to benefit kindle unlimited subscribers. If you are picked, the odds of this book/series ever turning into a multi-national bestseller goes down...but then again, the odds were already marginal!

Fifty Shades of Gray was originally self-published, and they bought the rights and republished it. The Martian was also self-published. More and more, the industry leading companies are looking for already successful authors and turning them into larger successes. Sure, there are absolutely cases of unknown authors being turned into mega stars, but that's slowly changing, and soon it could be the exception instead of the rule.

Something like 70% of traditionally published books never even make back the advance, which means the entire industry is surviving on mega hits, and their profits are being eaten away by self-publishing anyway. What are the odds they're going to keep investing in unknown authors when their slice of the pie keeps shrinking and they almost never pay off?



Kay7979 said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe they want potential winners to be capable of a modest amount of self-promotion, but they don't expect us to be one-man-marketing-teams. As long as we bring in respectable amounts of nominations and page views, I think we're OK.


For sure. They are testing whether or not you can generate interest. But there are cases (if you look at the stats on my KS guide) where authors had 6k plus page views and didn't get picked. They want to see if you care about your book enough to try and sell it...if the answer is 'no' you still might get picked, but i would be shocked if it didn't hurt your odds. Shoot for median stats and you should be fine!



Kay7979 said:


> I take a screen shot every morning of my stats, so I can compare from day to day. I purposely told no one I was on Kindle Scout for the first day, to have a benchmark. My internal/external was 67/33 on Day 1. Now I'm running around 43/57. I have no idea if the breakdown between the two categories matters.


I don't think the breakdown matters, just the number itself. Around 40 page views or more a day should be good, with a few spikes. I had a couple of 400+ days and a couple of 200+ days during my campaign, but it was usually 50-100


----------



## RWhite7699

Thanks so much, kboarders, for the many nominations of The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol. Today I am on the hot and trending trail for the first time. I have nominated a bunch of you too.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Welcome Mary & Miranda! I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Steve Vernon for compiling and updating that wonderful list every morning, something that helps us all. And a big shout out to Lincoln Cole for his absolutely incredible statistics regarding KS. You guys are the best and kboards rocks.


----------



## Lori Saltis

bfleetwood said:


> a successful KS author (Cassandra Sky West) said it was best not to 'over-think' it. Perhaps she is right. She did not have thousands of views and was still picked so it must depend on what the editorial team are looking for as much as the quality of the writing / book cover.


Good advice, but it's hard to do. I've got 12 days left and have spent only 15 hours in Hot & Trending.   I'm trying to pace my social media requests and not burn them out. I feel like I'm running out of options. I guess I need to be like Elsa and sing, "Let It Go!"   I also need to look at the big picture and realize that KS has given my book more pre-publication exposure than I could have mustered on my own. That's pretty valuable right there. It also brought me here, to this forum, where I can learn so much from the experience of others. Thanks so much to all of you!


----------



## Evenstar

Steve I see you brand yourself as the Kindle Scout Cowboy, but I always think of you as the Kindle Scout King! I've even hummed Ron's song from Harry Potter for you

Vernon is our king
He always lets our listing in
Vernon is our king


----------



## jnicholls

This board rocks! A hive of information that sets our minds at ease when we're worrying about being hot n trending. I know from a friend who belongs to a group that at the end of the day, it's the book that counts....If it ticks all the boxes, Amazon want it. Someone with as few as 600 page hits, was given a contract. Why? because for whatever reason Amazon felt it was worth it. I have no idea of the title, I wished I did, because I'd go and check it out.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

jnicholls said:


> This board rocks! A hive of information that sets our minds at ease when we're worrying about being hot n trending. I know from a friend who belongs to a group that at the end of the day, it's the book that counts....If it ticks all the boxes, Amazon want it. Someone with as few as 600 page hits, was given a contract. Why? because for whatever reason Amazon felt it was worth it. I have no idea of the title, I wished I did, because I'd go and check it out.


My novel, The Trouble with Time (Time Rats book 1) got 572 page views. Off you go ...


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> My novel, The Trouble with Time (Time Rats book 1) got 572 page views. Off you go ...


Yay! I'm at 488 this morning on day 6.


----------



## jnicholls

Lexi Revellian said:


> My novel, The Trouble with Time (Time Rats book 1) got 572 page views. Off you go ...


To quote Morpheus....He is the one. 
Bahahah..well there ya go..You have just made my day...because each day I stress a little less wondering if when I get up the next morning, I'm going to have any hits...and now my faith is restored that it don't amount to a hill of beans! Because at the end of the day...it's the writing. Nice job! Congrats by the way♥


----------



## Lexi Revellian

jnicholls said:


> To quote Morpheus....He is the one.
> Bahahah..well there ya go..You have just made my day...because each day I stress a little less wondering if when I get up the next morning, I'm going to have any hits...and now my faith is restored that it don't amount to a hill of beans! Because at the end of the day...it's the writing. Nice job! Congrats by the way♥


Thanks! Another author whose book was chosen after mine did even better. Hers had 124 page views and 24 hours in H & T. It's a gripping read.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Kay7979 said:


> Yay! I'm at 488 this morning on day 6.


Kay, face it, you're just an overachiever.


----------



## jnicholls

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks! Another author whose book was chosen after mine did even better. Hers had 124 page views and 24 hours in H & T. It's a gripping read.


Unbelievable!! But again...very encouraging. I guess all I have to worry about now is that my writing or story doesn't suck!! Bahaha! Thanks for sharing ♥


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks! Another author whose book was chosen after mine did even better. Hers had 124 page views and 24 hours in H & T. It's a gripping read.


Whoa! Good to know!


----------



## Lori Saltis

jnicholls said:


> This board rocks! A hive of information that sets our minds at ease when we're worrying about being hot n trending. I know from a friend who belongs to a group that at the end of the day, it's the book that counts....If it ticks all the boxes, Amazon want it. Someone with as few as 600 page hits, was given a contract. Why? because for whatever reason Amazon felt it was worth it. I have no idea of the title, I wished I did, because I'd go and check it out.


That makes me feel better. Thank you!


----------



## AnnMPratley

Steve Vernon said:


> Sorry to hear about the double whammy, Ann. Rejection always stings - and five kicks at the can is going to leave a bruise.


Thanks Steve, but today, having put both of yesterday's rejections up in Amazon, I am feeling quite excited - there is something to be said for getting on and getting one's books out there, isn't there!

But just for the record - for anyone who has a love story that you haven't yet put into Scout - I am just writing to show you the example of what kind of cover they won't accept. If you look in my signature line down there (still don't know how to put just one image in a post!), it is the one on the far right end - The Golden Desires. (For this cover I purposely had people discretely without clothing in it as it is a time travel story where the two people are not in the same time so while he could have worn at least a shirt (LOL), there was no image out there that would have worked clothing-wise for her, given the text descriptions in the book of what her very-long-ago village and people were like.)

This is not too much of a biggie for me as my Scout battery is low and needs time to recharge - but hopefully someone else might learn from my little lesson... no matter what you see on romance books in general, don't use anything that shows skin or any poses of 'desire'...


And that concludes today's little lesson from Ann...


----------



## Lori Saltis

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks! Another author whose book was chosen after mine did even better. Hers had 124 page views and 24 hours in H & T. It's a gripping read.


Feeling even better, now!  Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## stillmyheart

I have to say, Ann, that cover is absolutely gorgeous!

And reading so many differing accounts about what Amazon does and doesn't accept for publishing both makes me feel better, but also makes me even more nervous. It all feels like such a mystery, and it's not good for the anxiety XD


----------



## AnnMPratley

stillmyheart said:


> I have to say, Ann, that cover is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> And reading so many differing accounts about what Amazon does and doesn't accept for publishing both makes me feel better, but also makes me even more nervous. It all feels like such a mystery, and it's not good for the anxiety XD


Thanks! But for publishing on Amazon in general I think anything gets through - I've seen some pretty explicit photos on covers!! But this particular cover was not acceptable to the Kindle Scout experience, and I have another book that has the same couple on it but in a different pose, and that one was turned down by Amazon Marketing Services (AMS) when I tried to run an advertising campaign for it, so I already know that this book also would not pass the 'acceptable content level' for that. That is okay - for the one I tried to run an AMS campaign for, I ended up whipping up an alternative 'no-nudity-no-desire' cover just for the duration of the advertising campaign, and I shall change covers every time I wish to run the ad.

The trick is to not look at other romance books and think that because they are acceptable, a similar one will be for specific things like Scout and Amazon advertising - if you think that all those Fabio covers from the 1980s onwards, with him not wearing a shirt, would mean that shirtless should be acceptable today, think again for any kind of major advertising campaign. Because my elderly mother used to read those, I would have certainly thought that kind of cover would not offend anyone, but they are unfortunately offensive to someone so if you are just publishing, go with anything. But if you are thinking about scouting or advertising, go with fully clothed (and shirts done up!)... all my romance books now I shall have two different styles of cover for, which I can alternate as needed (have to love this aspect of e-publishing - can have a different cover today to what I had yesterday! Can't do that in print!!)


----------



## stillmyheart

AnnMPratley said:


> Thanks! But for publishing on Amazon in general I think anything gets through - I've seen some pretty explicit photos on covers!!


Oh, no, I meant with Kindle Scout in terms of publishing, not Amazon on the whole. I've got 12 days left in my campaign, and seeing so many differing... statistics behind the books that get chosen for publication just sort of makes my head spin, and gives my anxiety a good workout.

On the subject of covers, I did my first book just straight to Amazon, but my cover was pretty tame (as far as romance covers go, I guess XD), so it wasn't a problem. I already knew exactly what I wanted it to look like, so I wasn't swayed by other covers or anything. I did have a friend try to set up advertising for one of his books, and they wouldn't let him do it because the cover had a skull on it, which was just... weird to me.


----------



## Kay7979

AnnMPratley said:


> Thanks! But for publishing on Amazon in general I think anything gets through - I've seen some pretty explicit photos on covers!! But this particular cover was not acceptable to the Kindle Scout experience, and I have another book that has the same couple on it but in a different pose, and that one was turned down by Amazon Marketing Services (AMS) when I tried to run an advertising campaign for it, so I already know that this book also would not pass the 'acceptable content level' for that. That is okay - for the one I tried to run an AMS campaign for, I ended up whipping up an alternative 'no-nudity-no-desire' cover just for the duration of the advertising campaign, and I shall change covers every time I wish to run the ad.
> 
> The trick is to not look at other romance books and think that because they are acceptable, a similar one will be for specific things like Scout and Amazon advertising - if you think that all those Fabio covers from the 1980s onwards, with him not wearing a shirt, would mean that shirtless should be acceptable today, think again for any kind of major advertising campaign. Because my elderly mother used to read those, I would have certainly thought that kind of cover would not offend anyone, but they are unfortunately offensive to someone so if you are just publishing, go with anything. But if you are thinking about scouting or advertising, go with fully clothed (and shirts done up!)... all my romance books now I shall have two different styles of cover for, which I can alternate as needed (have to love this aspect of e-publishing - can have a different cover today to what I had yesterday! Can't do that in print!!)


I'm really surprised Amazon has a problem with a shirtless male, as virtually every romance book I see, whether modern or Regency period, has a man with no shirt. I always shake my head and say we'd better take up a collection for all these poor men that can't afford a shirt.


----------



## Kay7979

I probably shouldn't share my surefire method of getting more page views, but it would be mean to keep this ingenious method to myself. I'm going to send hundreds of emails daily to total strangers, announcing that they just won the Nigerian lottery, and all they have to do to collect their $5,000,000 is click on my link.


----------



## Laurie Cook

WooHoo!  Three days left, but I finally made H & T.  This must be due to people that had spots open up for the nearly finished campaigns.  Thank you!


----------



## JFahey

Lori Saltis said:


> That makes me feel better. Thank you!


Hey Lori and Mary, don't worry. I feel like a yo-yo, too, and have 5 days left(well, I will when you all read this). Keep in mind that there was a huge surge of books that came on last week, which I don't think I've seen that many come on in a weeks time, and there are also 16 books coming off in two days. For those books, it's their last push, so many of us are going to fall off the hot list. But once those 16 finish their campaign, we will be back on until the new campaigns come up or the books that are relisted. It's almost like a dance. But in the end, Kindle Scout's got the deciding vote. They're not going to pass up a good story. If they think the book will do well, they are going to take you.

Ann, I would have kept that one, too. Hot and steamy! Nice cover! But doing two covers is a smart idea.


----------



## JFahey

Kay7979 said:


> I probably shouldn't share my surefire method of getting more page views, but it would be mean to keep this ingenious method to myself. I'm going to send hundreds of emails daily to total strangers, announcing that they just won the Nigerian lottery, and all they have to do to collect their $5,000,000 is click on my link.


LOL!! You are too funny! Thanks for posting! I needed that!


----------



## Laurie Cook

JFahey said:


> Hey Lori and Mary, don't worry. I feel like a yo-yo, too, and have 5 days left(well, I will when you all read this). Keep in mind that there was a huge surge of books that came on last week, which I don't think I've seen that many come on in a weeks time, and there are also 16 books coming off in two days. For those books, it's their last push, so many of us are going to fall off the hot list. But once those 16 finish their campaign, we will be back on until the new campaigns come up or the books that are relisted. It's almost like a dance. But in the end, Kindle Scout's got the deciding vote. They're not going to pass up a good story. If they think the book will do well, they are going to take you.
> 
> Ann, I would have kept that one, too. Hot and steamy! Nice cover! But doing two covers is a smart idea.


I just think it's great that my book got on the H & T at all - so many don't. I didn't go into this campaign with very high expectations as I would rather be pleasantly surprised than terribly disappointed.


----------



## Lori Saltis

JFahey said:


> Hey Lori and Mary, don't worry. I feel like a yo-yo, too, and have 5 days left(well, I will when you all read this). Keep in mind that there was a huge surge of books that came on last week, which I don't think I've seen that many come on in a weeks time, and there are also 16 books coming off in two days. For those books, it's their last push, so many of us are going to fall off the hot list. But once those 16 finish their campaign, we will be back on until the new campaigns come up or the books that are relisted. It's almost like a dance. But in the end, Kindle Scout's got the deciding vote. They're not going to pass up a good story. If they think the book will do well, they are going to take you.


Thanks, Jodi! This is all good to know. I appreciate the encouragement. You hang in there, too!

I was wondering about "books that are relisted." I noticed a book come back on Kindle Scout that I thought had ended its campaign. How does that work?


----------



## SilverShadow87

Thanks Elena and Jodi for the advice!  Jodi, you're right about hashtags; that's something I always forget to think about when I post things up on there. I get too wordy, haha. But I'll bear in mind Twitter doesn't seem to have as much of an impact, so I'll maybe spend more time on other things, but not forget Twitter. I don't remember being this paranoid about any of my releases, I guess this is what KS does to you, huh? LOL

And Mary, I never thought of using tumblr. I've got an account there (and instagram, another one I don't use much) but I've never done much with it. I think the next 28 days are going to be a good kick up the bum for me to really use everything.


----------



## SilverShadow87

jnicholls said:


> Hey! I can't speak for anyone else, but i'm hitting every social media outlet i can..twitter, FB, Google+, pinterest...you name it..i'm using it. If you have blogger friends, get them in too. I've also used Headtalker. Good luck with your book! ♥


Hey Julia!  Thanks for the advice - I never thought of using Headtalker. I'll take a look at that today. And good luck with your book, too! I actually spotted it on the site a few days ago and added it to my nominations before I came on here, haha.


----------



## AnnMPratley

Kay7979 said:


> I probably shouldn't share my surefire method of getting more page views, but it would be mean to keep this ingenious method to myself. I'm going to send hundreds of emails daily to total strangers, announcing that they just won the Nigerian lottery, and all they have to do to collect their $5,000,000 is click on my link.


    Oh Kay, you got me giggling at that one!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kay7979 said:


> I probably shouldn't share my surefire method of getting more page views, but it would be mean to keep this ingenious method to myself. I'm going to send hundreds of emails daily to total strangers, announcing that they just won the Nigerian lottery, and all they have to do to collect their $5,000,000 is click on my link.


Wait a minute. You mean that I did NOT win

Dang it.


----------



## jnicholls

SilverShadow87 said:


> Hey Julia!  Thanks for the advice - I never thought of using Headtalker. I'll take a look at that today. And good luck with your book, too! I actually spotted it on the site a few days ago and added it to my nominations before I came on here, haha.


You are most welcome...on my stats for a few days ago...there were a couple of hits from headtalker..so it works. I've got one coming out in a few days..but you can have as many as you want..use different pics, snippets etc...anything to get peeps talking bout us♥ And thank you for the nomination♥


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> Steve I see you brand yourself as the Kindle Scout Cowboy, but I always think of you as the Kindle Scout King! I've even hummed Ron's song from Harry Potter for you
> 
> Vernon is our king
> He always lets our listing in
> Vernon is our king


The King most humbly bows to the accolades of his people...


----------



## Steve Vernon

My July sales figures for KELPIE DREAMS just went live and it has been a summer of misery. Barely a hundred dollars in sales over July. I still need to pay off about $650.00 of my advance before I start seeing some profit. I know what I need to do. I need to promote more actively, but my promotion budget is roughly what I can shake out of my piggy bank, which isn't much. Still, the August sales have been booming and I am hopeful that by the end of September when the August figures go live I'll have a lot less owing on my advance. I still hope to hit the profit zone by October. The Amazon ranking was up above 5000 in August (which is why I am hopeful) but right now it's down to about 350,000. I feel as if I am trying to tally on an abacus while bouncing upon an industrial-strength trampoline.

I should also be working on a new Kelpie novel but I am still hammering away on a novel for my local publisher. It has started to come together and I am at the 32000 word mark, aiming for 50k. I'm also creating a VERY detailed outline for my next novel. I don't write as fast as I used to so I am trying to write a little smarter.

Time for another bounce.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Blood Red Skies by John Minx
1 day left A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
1 day left The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
1 day left Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett
2 days left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
2 days left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
3 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
5 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
5 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
5 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
8 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
8 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
8 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
11 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
11 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
12 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
16 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
18 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
19 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
19 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
22 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
22 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
23 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
25 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
26 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## ....

I got an email about a book I was certain would get picked -- The Glass Curtain -- but, nope.

I don't think they've taken on anything in the latter half of the month; that's a lot of novels that have come and gone. What the hells. Three selections for August, which is well below average. I guess they still have tonight to boost that figure.

Perhaps Scout isn't the great big hope that I was banking on it being... And in a way, that takes the pressure off somewhat.


----------



## bfleetwood

Ryan D said:


> I got an email about a book I was certain would get picked -- The Glass Curtain -- but, nope.
> 
> I don't think they've taken on anything in the latter half of the month; that's a lot of novels that have come and gone. What the hells. Three selections for August, which is well below average. I guess they still have tonight to boost that figure.
> 
> Perhaps Scout isn't the great big hope that I was banking on it being... And in a way, that takes the pressure off somewhat.


Hang on in there Ryan! Am hopeful Miral Kiosk will be a winner Becky


----------



## Jada Ryker

MichelleKidd said:


> Lexi, Lincoln, and Jada,
> Thank you so much for sharing your stats.  (And links to other successful winners of the KS campaign). I know we all appreciate some gauge by which we can measure out own views. It gives you something to shoot for when looking at your numbers. Would any of you care to share your most successful means of getting traffic to your page? For example, did you get most of your traffic from Facebook, Twitter, blogs . . . or some other method?


Hi, Michelle, my very first act after getting accepted was to desperately google other people who'd run campaigns. I was lucky enough to find Steve, Lincoln, and Cindy's posts. One theme was striving for consistency across the campaign. I applied a "rule of fourths," so to speak, to my efforts. I divided my number of all FB and other friends by four. I sent individual (personalized) messages to one-fourth of the list each week, with all contacted by the middle of the fourth week. I supplemented the emails with an inexpensive FB boost. I targeted the demographic for my cozy mystery with a female mc and her cat...so female cat lovers. I noticed it was particularly effective with certain ages, so I tweaked the boost part of the way in and concentrated on those ages. I contacted a couple of people on Fiverr that I saw in the others' posts. I also worked with James at GenrePulse (his link lets you see how many people clicked from the GP ad). I'd advertised my self-pubbed books with him, and he agreed to try the KS promotion on an experimental basis. I ran a couple of spaced out ads, mindful of not saturating his client base with the KS request for noms. I sprinkled in such requests as in my alum pages (high school, undergraduate, graduate), and my husband posted it on his page a couple of times. With all of that, I kept pretty steady with views and H&T across the four weeks. If you have email subscribers, you could divide that by four...I didn't have any. Some kind friends tweeted it. I think some authors go through linked in to use their professional networks, but I try to keep work and writing separate.

The oddest one I sent was a message to a fellow author and friend who had passed away. I was hoping she might have some "divine" connections  Hey, it showed it was read...who am I to say WHO read it


----------



## ....

bfleetwood said:


> Hang on in there Ryan! Am hopeful Miral Kiosk will be a winner Becky


I doubt it since *everyone* else got a no, but cheers.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Michelle, my very first act after getting accepted was to desperately google other people who'd run campaigns. I was lucky enough to find Steve, Lincoln, and Cindy's posts. One theme was striving for consistency across the campaign. I applied a "rule of fourths," so to speak, to my efforts. I divided my number of all FB and other friends by four. I sent individual (personalized) messages to one-fourth of the list each week, with all contacted by the middle of the fourth week. I supplemented the emails with an inexpensive FB boost. I targeted the demographic for my cozy mystery with a female mc and her cat...so female cat lovers. I noticed it was particularly effective with certain ages, so I tweaked the boost part of the way in and concentrated on those ages. I contacted a couple of people on Fiverr that I saw in the others' posts. I also worked with James at GenrePulse (his link lets you see how many people clicked from the GP ad). I'd advertised my self-pubbed books with him, and he agreed to try the KS promotion on an experimental basis. I ran a couple of spaced out ads, mindful of not saturating his client base with the KS request for noms. I sprinkled in such requests as in my alum pages (high school, undergraduate, graduate), and my husband posted it on his page a couple of times. With all of that, I kept pretty steady with views and H&T across the four weeks. If you have email subscribers, you could divide that by four...I didn't have any. Some kind friends tweeted it. I think some authors go through linked in to use their professional networks, but I try to keep work and writing separate.
> 
> The oddest one I sent was a message to a fellow author and friend who had passed away. I was hoping she might have some "divine" connections  Hey, it showed it was read...who am I to say WHO read it


Awesome! Thank you so much, Jada! 
That is great information and helps. I'm sure this will benefit others too. Pacing yourself is key and keeping the numbers steady. (At least I hope that works for me, lol) I've tried not to get too many in one day and keep my numbers midrange. I've tried several things on Twitter, using hashtags, but nada. I hadn't thought about targeting the specific demographic group. Good idea! I'll check out General Pulse as well! Thank you so much for sharing! LOL . . . you might just be right about the divine connections. I've tried that avenue too!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> My July sales figures for KELPIE DREAMS just went live and it has been a summer of misery. Barely a hundred dollars in sales over July. I still need to pay off about $650.00 of my advance before I start seeing some profit. I know what I need to do. I need to promote more actively, but my promotion budget is roughly what I can shake out of my piggy bank, which isn't much. Still, the August sales have been booming and I am hopeful that by the end of September when the August figures go live I'll have a lot less owing on my advance. I still hope to hit the profit zone by October. The Amazon ranking was up above 5000 in August (which is why I am hopeful) but right now it's down to about 350,000. I feel as if I am trying to tally on an abacus while bouncing upon an industrial-strength trampoline.


You'll get there Steve! I bet August was really great for you! I still owe 2/3 of my advance after July, but I'm hoping to see profits for August! My hope is to see some real promotions right around Halloween! One more month until I get some real Amazon promotions.

One guy who was only published for one week in July already paid off his advance...Amazon promoted the living daylights out of his novel, and one week made over a thousand dollars. It's all hit and miss, even after getting published!


----------



## jnicholls

i know you guys are talking bout paying off your advance from kindle scout when you say barely enough sales...it's the same for other books too..ive not had a page read in over two weeks...which is bad! lol. Let's hope once pay day comes in September, the readers are able to pick up books again. I supposed having kids is a huge expense...I don't know cause I just have fur babies. Fingers crossed it all picks up nicely in the autumn eh?


----------



## Steve Vernon

lincolnjcole said:


> You'll get there Steve! I bet August was really great for you! I still owe 2/3 of my advance after July, but I'm hoping to see profits for August! My hope is to see some real promotions right around Halloween! One more month until I get some real Amazon promotions.
> 
> One guy who was only published for one week in July already paid off his advance...Amazon promoted the living daylights out of his novel, and one week made over a thousand dollars. It's all hit and miss, even after getting published!


I hear you, Lincoln. I haven't given up hope. Like I said, August ought to put a little gas in my tank.

******************


jnicholls said:


> i know you guys are talking bout paying off your advance from kindle scout when you say barely enough sales...it's the same for other books too..ive not had a page read in over two weeks...which is bad! lol. Let's hope once pay day comes in September, the readers are able to pick up books again. I supposed having kids is a huge expense...I don't know cause I just have fur babies. Fingers crossed it all picks up nicely in the autumn eh?


I hear you too. Summer's are rough on a lot of us authors, saleswise. The way I see it, the books are all out there. Sometimes they sell and sometimes they don't. Sometimes I push them and sometimes Amazon helps me out. It's all just weather reports. Some days it rains and some days it is reach-for-the-sun-screen and grab your straw hat. Success is always one book away. I'm still writing. This whole plan is going to come together one of these days.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Got in my nominations for John, Laurie and Ruth--good luck, you guys!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks! Another author whose book was chosen after mine did even better. Hers had 124 page views and 24 hours in H & T. It's a gripping read.


I think this just shows we can drive ourselves crazy trying to figure it all out. Thanks Lexi, I think this brings hope to a lot of us.


----------



## Laurie Cook

PatriciaThomson said:


> Got in my nominations for John, Laurie and Ruth--good luck, you guys!


Thank you for your support!


----------



## John Minx

Thanks for that, Patricia - much obliged


----------



## stillmyheart

SilverShadow87 said:


> And Mary, I never thought of using tumblr. I've got an account there (and instagram, another one I don't use much) but I've never done much with it. I think the next 28 days are going to be a good kick up the bum for me to really use everything.


Promoting on Tumblr can be a bit hit-or-miss. I spend a lot of time on there, and I have about 1500 followers, who are all probably sick of me reblogging my promotion post over and over again, but my friends also help me out, and a lot of them have a lot of followers too, which means more people are at least seeing the posts and hopefully clicking the link, which is why most of my hits have been coming from Tumblr. I think whichever social network platform you use most, and you're most comfortable with, will probably be the one that helps the most.


----------



## JFahey

I have nominated Ruth and Jack, since I only have two open slots. So, I asked a friend of mine to add Laurie and John, so you're all covered. Ended up falling off the H&T List once we did it, but oh well. Doing the yo-yo dance. It's all good  Good luck!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Ryan D said:


> I got an email about a book I was certain would get picked -- The Glass Curtain -- but, nope.
> 
> I don't think they've taken on anything in the latter half of the month; that's a lot of novels that have come and gone. What the hells. Three selections for August, which is well below average. I guess they still have tonight to boost that figure.
> 
> Perhaps Scout isn't the great big hope that I was banking on it being... And in a way, that takes the pressure off somewhat.


I got that one too, Ryan. 
Still no word . . . hang in there!!

Good luck to John, Laurie, Ruth, and Jack. I filled up all three of my slots and had a friend vote. Got you guys covered! Hope it helps.


----------



## SilverShadow87

stillmyheart said:


> Promoting on Tumblr can be a bit hit-or-miss. I spend a lot of time on there, and I have about 1500 followers, who are all probably sick of me reblogging my promotion post over and over again, but my friends also help me out, and a lot of them have a lot of followers too, which means more people are at least seeing the posts and hopefully clicking the link, which is why most of my hits have been coming from Tumblr. I think whichever social network platform you use most, and you're most comfortable with, will probably be the one that helps the most.


That's probably a good point. The majority of mine have been Facebook, where I'm most active, so that makes sense.


----------



## SilverShadow87

jnicholls said:


> This board rocks! A hive of information that sets our minds at ease when we're worrying about being hot n trending. I know from a friend who belongs to a group that at the end of the day, it's the book that counts....If it ticks all the boxes, Amazon want it. Someone with as few as 600 page hits, was given a contract. Why? because for whatever reason Amazon felt it was worth it. I have no idea of the title, I wished I did, because I'd go and check it out.


This just shows that none of us should really stress too much about page views, etc. I think as long as (like others on here have said, and better than me) if you've got a good book that's marketable, and you show that you make an effort with marketing - whether you have a big or small following - that's what counts more. Judging by some of the books Amazon have turned down as well, I think you can have everything in the right place, but it's just the wrong time for that particular genre.


----------



## Evenstar

SilverShadow87 said:


> This just shows that none of us should really stress too much about page views, etc. I think as long as (like others on here have said, and better than me) if you've got a good book that's marketable, and you show that you make an effort with marketing - whether you have a big or small following - that's what counts more. Judging by some of the books Amazon have turned down as well, I think you can have everything in the right place, but it's just the wrong time for that particular genre.


This is what terrifies me


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> This is what terrifies me


Don't let it terrify you. Worse comes to worse, you've got the first book in a brand new series and you've already got a dedicated fan base. If this KS venture DOESN'T play out you'll still sell like gangbusters.

I'm pretty sure they'll snap you up, though.


----------



## ....

Evenstar said:


> This is what terrifies me


It's not worth getting too emotional over it. They've only published three books out of around 500(?) in August, so I don't think the odds are that much better than any other trad publisher.

They'll want what they want; it's rejection slips galore at the moment.

Your book is topical, which boosts your chances... but there don't seem to be any dead certs.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love for myself and others here to be picked up. I feel like we deserve it, but a lot of people who deserve it don't get there for many years.

Apologies for my living-so-relentlessly-in-the-real-world outlook, which may be killing some good vibes. Here are three smiley faces to compensate:


----------



## Steve Vernon

I get any more bags under my eyes I'll have to call for a porter.


Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Blood Red Skies by John Minx
LAST DAY LEFT! A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
LAST DAY LEFT! The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
LAST DAY LEFT! Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett
1 day left Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
1 day left Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
2 days left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
4 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
4 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
4 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
7 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
7 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
7 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
10 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
10 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
11 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
15 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
17 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
18 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
18 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
21 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
21 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
22 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
24 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
25 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Kay7979

I like the new profile photo, Steve. You look very extinguished. Er, I mean distinguished.  

By the way my stats went over the cliff yesterday. I wish it was an error. Dunno. I was gone part of the day for a doctor appointment. That, and I must have gotten a lot less hits from my Nigerian lottery winner emails!


----------



## SilverShadow87

Steve Vernon said:


> Don't let it terrify you. Worse comes to worse, you've got the first book in a brand new series and you've already got a dedicated fan base. If this KS venture DOESN'T play out you'll still sell like gangbusters.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they'll snap you up, though.


Exactly! I'm terrible at explaining, haha.  It means you have a great book, and even if they don't publish it, it doesn't matter. You'll have a bunch of new readers who will all be notified if/when you publish yourself, ready to grab a copy.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open nom slots and filled them with:

Blood Red Skies by John Minx
A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol

And since there are four books on their last day today, I signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett.

Good luck to all four and the three still waiting patiently (or not so patiently) in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## ....

Have voted for Pauper, Blood Red Skies and A Lingering Evil (love the cover of this one, too).


----------



## MichelleKidd

Evenstar said:


> This is what terrifies me


Elena, 
Your book has crushed it on the H/T. I don't think I've seen you off the feed since this whirlwind began. If, by some chance, you aren't selected, just think of how many more views/nominations you've received. KS is great exposure for a book launch. All that is publicity and traffic for when you do publish your book. Don't forget your first love and the pleasure you give to your fans. They are the ones that count! I'm not sure what your views are, but if Amazon can't see what a marketable book you have . . . Well, you'll just have to show 'em by doing it yourself! Prove them wrong. 

When I get stressed, I clench my teeth. I wound up breaking on of my back teeth, for goodness sake!  LOL . . . That's when I realized I was letting it get to me. This is the beginning, not the end, no matter what the outcome. Relax and enjoy your last day. Be proud not terrified! I think you got this! After all, September is a new month . . .


----------



## JFahey

Kay7979 said:


> I like the new profile photo, Steve. You look very extinguished. Er, I mean distinguished.
> 
> By the way my stats went over the cliff yesterday. I wish it was an error. Dunno. I was gone part of the day for a doctor appointment. That, and I must have gotten a lot less hits from my Nigerian lottery winner emails!


Ahh...they must have caught on. Lol Don't worry. There are an awful lot of books coming down and more new comers. You'll see more activity once the 16 come down today. I've been all over the place as well.


----------



## bfleetwood

MichelleKidd said:


> I got that one too, Ryan.
> Still no word . . . hang in there!!
> 
> Good luck to John, Laurie, Ruth, and Jack. I filled up all three of my slots and had a friend vote. Got you guys covered! Hope it helps.


Have any titles been accepted in the last few weeks? Holding out hope for Ryan & Moral Kiosk - got you nominated Michelle.. Delighted mine has been H&T so long but clearly that's not the bottom line - only 7 days to go for me & feels like I've been doing this forever! Exhausting. Do check out Chroma: Imogen's Secret if you haven't already - many thanks B


----------



## MichelleKidd

bfleetwood said:


> Have any titles been accepted in the last few weeks? Holding out hope for Ryan & Moral Kiosk - got you nominated Michelle.. Delighted mine has been H&T so long but clearly that's not the bottom line - only 7 days to go for me & feels like I've been doing this forever! Exhausting. Do check out Chroma: Imogen's Secret if you haven't already - many thanks B


Awesome! ❤ Thank you so much! I have you marked when I have a spot. I was impressed with your sample chapters. They pulled me right in!
Can't wait to read! 
M.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Evenstar said:


> This is what terrifies me


I think your opening paragraph has to be the best on Kindle Scout right now. I'm not one for vampires, but I had to nominate your book on the strength of it.

Anyone who hasn't seen it, check it out here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WL4ADH27LLGG


----------



## Evenstar

MichelleKidd said:


> Elena,
> Your book has crushed it on the H/T. I don't think I've seen you off the feed since this whirlwind began. If, by some chance, you aren't selected, just think of how many more views/nominations you've received. KS is great exposure for a book launch. All that is publicity and traffic for when you do publish your book. Don't forget your first love and the pleasure you give to your fans. They are the ones that count! I'm not sure what your views are, but if Amazon can't see what a marketable book you have . . . Well, you'll just have to show 'em by doing it yourself! Prove them wrong.
> 
> When I get stressed, I clench my teeth. I wound up breaking on of my back teeth, for goodness sake!  LOL . . . That's when I realized I was letting it get to me. This is the beginning, not the end, no matter what the outcome. Relax and enjoy your last day. Be proud not terrified! I think you got this! After all, September is a new month . . .


Thank you Steve, Ryan, Miranda and Michelle (and pretty much everyone on this thread for holding my hand for the last month).

Amazon sent me four not selected emails yesterday, some of which surprised me, it really puts a dent in your day to see them passing up books I felt sure would win. I will be buying them regardless and keep nominating too, it's a brilliant way to read some samples and find new authors.

I'm just glad August is over and hope the pendulum will swing for September.

Michelle, that's awful about your tooth, you sound even more stressed than me!



Lexi Revellian said:


> I think your opening paragraph has to be the best on Kindle Scout right now. I'm not one for vampires, but I had to nominate your book on the strength of it.
> 
> Anyone who hasn't seen it, check it out here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WL4ADH27LLGG


Lexi I wish I could hug you right now. Thank you so much!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> I like the new profile photo, Steve. You look very extinguished. Er, I mean distinguished.
> 
> By the way my stats went over the cliff yesterday. I wish it was an error. Dunno. I was gone part of the day for a doctor appointment. That, and I must have gotten a lot less hits from my Nigerian lottery winner emails!


I wouldn't worry too much. Seems like for most, it is up and down like a yo-yo. And then someone who stays Hot & Trending the whole time doesn't get picked up. And the ones who don't have a ton of page views or hours gets published. Or vice-versa. Hmm. Seems that trying to figure this all out is time that could be spent writing the next great book.  But I'm sure as soon as I start my campaign, my tune will change!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lexi Revellian said:


> I think your opening paragraph has to be the best on Kindle Scout right now. I'm not one for vampires, but I had to nominate your book on the strength of it.
> 
> Anyone who hasn't seen it, check it out here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WL4ADH27LLGG


I have to jump in and second what Lexi said. The first paragraph grabbed me right off and I nominated it right away. Elena, still H&T and it's almost over. Can't wait to get my free copy.


----------



## jnicholls

i only had one slot free so selected first. John Minx - Good Luck John.♥


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Had a slot free so nominated elena, luck to all!


----------



## hlynn117

I've filled all my slots again! Thanks for keeping this list going.  And yes, I did buy several books that were in Scout and then got published.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> I get any more bags under my eyes I'll have to call for a porter.
> 
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Blood Red Skies by John Minx
> LAST DAY LEFT! A Lingering Evil by Laurie Cook
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Boy in the Well by Ruth Carol
> LAST DAY LEFT! Pauper by Jack McDonald Burnett


Ugh. Four books and only three nominations. I decided to go from the bottom up and nominate Jack, Ruth, and Laurie. If anyone has an open spot, please nominate John.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> I get any more bags under my eyes I'll have to call for a porter.


Thank you for maintaining this list, Steve. All us Scouts on it really appreciate it.


----------



## Evenstar

Lori Saltis said:


> Ugh. Four books and only three nominations. I decided to go from the bottom up and nominate Jack, Ruth, and Laurie. If anyone has an open spot, please nominate John.


I've got John in mine if that helps you feel better.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Evenstar said:


> I've got John in mine if that helps you feel better.


Yay!


----------



## stillmyheart

I've got Jack, Ruth, and Laurie in my nominations for today. Good luck, guys!


----------



## John Minx

Many thanks for all the kind support. It really is appreciated.  And I do hope September proves kinder to board members than the month that came before. 

Onwards!

J.M


----------



## Ellie Robbins

So I've decided to do something a little odd, I'm sure. I'm posting on my author Facebook page and all of my promo materials that even if Kindle Scout DOESN'T publish Everyday Monsters, I'm still going to send out free ecopies to everyone that forwards me the "Thank you for nominating" email from Kindle Scout. I understand that people might do this, and then switch the nomination to something else, but unless Amazon sends me a list of people that nominated it, there's not really much of a different way to find out who supported me, right? But anyway, I figure they are the marketing gurus and if doing this mass freebie gets a ton of reviews for the book's release, it couldn't hurt. Yeah, I won't be getting paid for those purchases, but hopefully I'll get reviews and those are worth their weight in gold. Plus, even if you don't get picked, you can always publish wide, right? 

So far Everyday Monsters has 56 hours in Hot & Trending and 280 page views, and I'm on day 8, so it's got 21 days left. Good luck to everyone finishing today!


----------



## bfleetwood

Ellie Robbins said:


> So I've decided to do something a little odd, I'm sure. I'm posting on my author Facebook page and all of my promo materials that even if Kindle Scout DOESN'T publish Everyday Monsters, I'm still going to send out free ecopies to everyone that forwards me the "Thank you for nominating" email from Kindle Scout. I understand that people might do this, and then switch the nomination to something else, but unless Amazon sends me a list of people that nominated it, there's not really much of a different way to find out who supported me, right? But anyway, I figure they are the marketing gurus and if doing this mass freebie gets a ton of reviews for the book's release, it couldn't hurt. Yeah, I won't be getting paid for those purchases, but hopefully I'll get reviews and those are worth their weight in gold. Plus, even if you don't get picked, you can always publish wide, right?
> 
> So far Everyday Monsters has 56 hours in Hot & Trending and 280 page views, and I'm on day 8, so it's got 21 days left. Good luck to everyone finishing today!


I don't think that's odd - its a great idea Ellie. I was also wondering how to thank those who nominated me if I am not selected (like a good number at present). Guess letting all your media networks know how to follow your progress and giving a 'free for a day / week' to thank those who voted might tick this box? As you say getting reviews once it hits the 'shelves' will be the next important step.. Kind regards B


----------



## JFahey

Elena, I will be nominating you once my spots open. Wish I could nominate twice. I wanted to throw my fellow vampire writer and extra nom. Keeping my fingers crossed for a better Sept. 

Good luck to Laurie, Ruth, John and Jack!


----------



## JFahey

Ellie Robbins said:


> So I've decided to do something a little odd, I'm sure. I'm posting on my author Facebook page and all of my promo materials that even if Kindle Scout DOESN'T publish Everyday Monsters, I'm still going to send out free ecopies to everyone that forwards me the "Thank you for nominating" email from Kindle Scout. I understand that people might do this, and then switch the nomination to something else, but unless Amazon sends me a list of people that nominated it, there's not really much of a different way to find out who supported me, right? But anyway, I figure they are the marketing gurus and if doing this mass freebie gets a ton of reviews for the book's release, it couldn't hurt. Yeah, I won't be getting paid for those purchases, but hopefully I'll get reviews and those are worth their weight in gold. Plus, even if you don't get picked, you can always publish wide, right?
> 
> So far Everyday Monsters has 56 hours in Hot & Trending and 280 page views, and I'm on day 8, so it's got 21 days left. Good luck to everyone finishing today!


Actually, that's a brilliant idea. Wish I had thought of that. Love your cover, by the way. I've had the book on save since it came on!


----------



## Kay7979

Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


----------



## stillmyheart

Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


Depending on how my campaign goes, I may do it again with my next book, so I'll probably stick around for that reason, but also, it's nice to get to know the people who have books on there, and it's nice to support indie authors, so I think I'll hang around in general and see what other great books people come up with.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


I'm still here, nine months later.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lexi Revellian said:


> I think your opening paragraph has to be the best on Kindle Scout right now. I'm not one for vampires, but I had to nominate your book on the strength of it.
> 
> Anyone who hasn't seen it, check it out here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1WL4ADH27LLGG


Awesome indeed!


----------



## JFahey

Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


I would say that I will be viewing it. At least for 21 more days . In all honesty, there are a lot of wonderful books that came on and I'm curious as to how everyone does. And this board has a bunch of valuable information for next time. I can say that I wish I had read this board prior to launch. There are a few things I would have done differently. Live and learn. So, with 4 days remaining on my campaign, I would say that I would be sticking around, if you all will have me.


----------



## Kevin George

Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


Hi Kay,
My campaign ended two months ago and I still check in on the boards every few days. I got to know a bunch of authors from my 'class', but it's nice to see others being tortured through the process the same way I was. I try to keep up with Steve's list of who needs votes since I think his list played a big part in my campaign.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


I plan on sticking around, Kay!
I'd like to see how everyone does also. It's a great place for information, and I'd like to help out if I can. I have several books saved, just waiting for slots to open up. Steve might have to chase me away with a stick.


----------



## Kay7979

Kevin George said:


> Hi Kay,
> My campaign ended two months ago and I still check in on the boards every few days. I got to know a bunch of authors from my 'class', but it's nice to see others being tortured through the process the same way I was. I try to keep up with Steve's list of who needs votes since I think his list played a big part in my campaign.


That's what I feel like--I'm part of the graduating class of August/September 2016!


----------



## 91831

RYAN!!!  I just saw!!!!    

So happy for you


----------



## Tom Swyers

Just nominated John. Laurie, and Jack.

Good luck!


----------



## JFahey

Woo Hoo! Congratulations, Ryan and Steven!! I'm so excited for you both!! Way to go!


----------



## MichelleKidd

WhooHoo!!  Dancing around my living room!     Congratulations!     Ryan and Steven!!  So happy for you both!


----------



## Laurie Cook

Thank you everyone for your support.  Congratulations Ryan and Steven!


----------



## SilverShadow87

Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


I'll definitely stick around even if I don't put another book in (although I probably will), as it's a great font of information, plus I'd like to be able to keep up with the list of nominations for other people to add to my list. 

And I'll add my congratulations to Ryan and Steven, too! And fingers crossed for everyone still waiting on an answer.


----------



## Evenstar

JFahey said:


> Elena, I will be nominating you once my spots open. Wish I could nominate twice. I wanted to throw my fellow vampire writer and extra nom. Keeping my fingers crossed for a better Sept.
> 
> Good luck to Laurie, Ruth, John and Jack!


Ditto. I'll double nominate you (I get my husband to cover ever one I cant)



Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


Realistically I probably won't stay on the thread, though I'll check it to see if anyone needs help I can answer with. There will be lots of new people all going through it together just as we did. But I will definitely keep scouting, I've really enjoyed seeing books I wouldn't normally find. And I will keep checking Steve's list to make sure I include all the kboarders.


----------



## bfleetwood

MichelleKidd said:


> WhooHoo!! Dancing around my living room!   Congratulations!   Ryan and Steven!! So happy for you both!


Fantastic news! Well done guys.. Also relieved to see some selections!
B


----------



## Evenstar

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Awesome indeed!


I wish there was a thank you button!



MichelleKidd said:


> WhooHoo!! Dancing around my living room!   Congratulations!   Ryan and Steven!! So happy for you both!


I'm thrilled to see this, such uplifting news. But I havnt had the emails! ?

Edited to add: Still no emails about these, but I went to my profile and YAY! There they are as having been selected. So happy. Can't wait to get my free copies and read


----------



## ....

Guys, thanks so much for your kind words and all the support. Being part of a community like this gave me a lift, and everyone's been great; I'll definitely stick around.

I can't really believe they picked the book. I was honestly sure they wouldn't. But I'll take that (and will amend my outlook in future)!

*dies*

Good luck to everyone still waiting and watching.


----------



## ....

Apparently I'm the only person who got the email so far. They must hold off before they inform scouts.

It's kind of funny that this has happened on my busiest work day in ages, so I can't really think about it yet. But I'll be celebrating tonight.

Good luck, guys, and many thanks again to Steve for maintaining the list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

WAHOO!!!

Congrats, Ryan and Steven!

I was pretty sure that Steven Hawk was going to get the nod of acceptance, given that his SON OF JUSTICE has been tearing up the rankings, and I had my fingers crossed for Ryan's MORAL KIOSK. Glad to hear that you both made the jump!

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
LAST DAY LEFT! Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
1 day left The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
3 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
3 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
3 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
6 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
6 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
6 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
9 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
9 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
10 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
14 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
16 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
17 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
17 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
20 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
20 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
21 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
23 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
24 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JFahey

I've go Elena and Craig. Good luck to you both!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Good luck everyone! I have the top three nominated and I'm rooting for you all!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good Morning!!   I have the top three nominated as well.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you all!!


----------



## Kay7979

Yay! Ryan and Steven!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't get the notification email. (edited: Just got the email at 8:22 AM) I saw the congratulations posted late last night and went to my Scout profile page to see which books had been selected. I'm looking forward to reading both. Even if they weren't written by fellow Kindle Scout participants, they're the kind of books I'd read. Wishing you guys great launches and lots of sales!

Good luck to those of you on the final days of your campaigns. I reloaded my nominations and hope to see your books selected soon!

This campaign makes it hard to sleep through the night. I keep my iPhone on the nightstand, and when I wake during the night, I check the Scout site or this BB. I was getting dive-bombed by moths last night since the lit phone screen attracts them. Even when I pulled the sheet over my head, it didn't help. Ugh! It was like a B grade horror flick, Attack of the Killer Moths!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Congratulations Ryan and Steven! I literally just received the email from Kindle Scout regarding Stuck. I will have a slot open up tomorrow (yes, that's you Elena) and will nominate then. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## bfleetwood

Kay7979 said:


> Yay! Ryan and Steven!!
> 
> This campaign makes it hard to sleep through the night. I keep my iPhone on the nightstand, and when I wake during the night, I check the Scout site or this BB. I was getting dive-bombed by moths last night since the lit phone screen attracts them. Even when I pulled the sheet over my head, it didn't help. Ugh! It was like a B grade horror flick, Attack of the Killer Moths!


Haha - this made me laugh - same experience here but annoyingly it was a wasp that wanted in on the action.. screams, lights on, everyone up trying to locate said bug.. I was not popular in this household! B


----------



## MichelleKidd

This campaign makes it hard to sleep through the night. I keep my iPhone on the nightstand, and when I wake during the night, I check the Scout site or this BB. I was getting dive-bombed by moths last night since the lit phone screen attracts them. Even when I pulled the sheet over my head, it didn't help. Ugh! It was like a B grade horror flick, Attack of the Killer Moths!
[/quote]

You're so funny, Kay!  Needed a laugh this morning.


----------



## lincolnjcole

congrats ryan and steve on getting picked! welcome aboard!


----------



## RMGauthier

I've been around this thread since May and continue to nominate daily from Steve's list. I don't say much any more, but I read the posts daily. So much info on this thread I can't walk away from it. LOL 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tom Swyers

RMGauthier said:


> I've been around this thread since May and continue to nominate daily from Steve's list. I don't say much any more, but I read the posts daily. So much info on this thread I can't walk away from it. LOL
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


I've been doing the same for a number of months too.

Just nominated Elena and Craig.

Good luck!


----------



## jnicholls

SilverShadow87 said:


> I'll definitely stick around even if I don't put another book in (although I probably will), as it's a great font of information, plus I'd like to be able to keep up with the list of nominations for other people to add to my list.
> 
> And I'll add my congratulations to Ryan and Steven, too! And fingers crossed for everyone still waiting on an answer.


It's funny you ask that because i was thinking that after my campaign ends...i'm going to drop in and ask if anyone wants free advertising in my fantasy/sci-fi/paranormal mag that goes out monthly. I appreciate it won't catch everyone, but...it will help. I've got 2 peeps from this thread in there in the September issue and as of today there have been over 225 downloads. It's only been out two days. I intend to continue with this, to help ♥ http://www.mediafire.com/download/iodj6iv1ib6ux97/Fantasy_Worlds_Emag_September_issue_2016.pdf

....Elena...had a free space today so put you on there.♥ good luck hon.♥


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> I was pretty sure that Steven Hawk was going to get the nod of acceptance, given that his SON OF JUSTICE has been tearing up the rankings


This is why Kindle authors get heartburn. I keep reading that rankings aren't much of a factor in which books get selected, and then this, which implies that they may indeed play a significant role.

Sigh...


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> my fantasy/sci-fi/paranormal mag that goes out monthly


I'm a fantasy writer. Is there a website for your magazine?


----------



## jnicholls

yes ...however...I locked myself out of it before i could put up the September stuff..bahahaha...so here's the link www.fwemag.com but you can also check out the FB page. [URL=https://web.facebook.com/FWemag/]https://web.facebook.com/FWemag/?ref=bookmarks[/url]


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> It's funny you ask that because i was thinking that after my campaign ends...i'm going to drop in and ask if anyone wants free advertising in my fantasy/sci-fi/paranormal mag that goes out monthly. I appreciate it won't catch everyone, but...it will help. I've got 2 peeps from this thread in there in the September issue and as of today there have been over 225 downloads. It's only been out two days. I intend to continue with this, to help ♥ http://www.mediafire.com/download/iodj6iv1ib6ux97/Fantasy_Worlds_Emag_September_issue_2016.pdf
> 
> ....Elena...had a free space today so put you on there.♥ good luck hon.♥


Glad you're sticking around! And 225 downloads so far, WOO HOO!


----------



## jnicholls

Bahahaha...sorry..you won't get rid of me that easy. I am old school and have missed forums...I used to hang out at Gateworld years ago but then got involved with Fb...Forums are so much more respectable *grins* and I like seeing my banners. bahahaha . Thanks hon.♥


----------



## Ellie Robbins

JFahey said:


> Actually, that's a brilliant idea. Wish I had thought of that. Love your cover, by the way. I've had the book on save since it came on!


Thank you!!! I got it from a guy on Fiverr of all places. Only cost me $40 when everything was all said and done, so I'm super happy with it.

As far as the whole monitoring after my Kindle campaign is done question - I definitely plan to nominate books from Steve's list once a day. It's become part of my routine and I love the idea of helping to support other indies, especially after going through the process myself.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Kay7979 said:


> Yay! Ryan and Steven!!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't get the notification email. (edited: Just got the email at 8:22 AM)


Lol. I got the emails at 5:22 AM, West Coast version.

Congrats Ryan and Steven! I'm looking forward to reading your books.


----------



## Lori Saltis

jnicholls said:


> It's funny you ask that because i was thinking that after my campaign ends...i'm going to drop in and ask if anyone wants free advertising in my fantasy/sci-fi/paranormal mag that goes out monthly. I appreciate it won't catch everyone, but...it will help. I've got 2 peeps from this thread in there in the September issue and as of today there have been over 225 downloads. It's only been out two days. I intend to continue with this, to help ♥ http://www.mediafire.com/download/iodj6iv1ib6ux97/Fantasy_Worlds_Emag_September_issue_2016.pdf


I would encourage any October Scouts to take Julie up on this offer. My ad looks beautiful! From what I understand, our books remain on KS even after our campaigns end, so people can still use the magazine link to view our books and find us via our personal information. 

Thanks again, Julie!


----------



## josemiguelvg

bfleetwood said:


> I don't think that's odd - its a great idea Ellie. I was also wondering how to thank those who nominated me if I am not selected (like a good number at present). Guess letting all your media networks know how to follow your progress and giving a 'free for a day / week' to thank those who voted might tick this box? As you say getting reviews once it hits the 'shelves' will be the next important step.. Kind regards B


Anyway Amazon is going to send your Thank you note to all Scouts of your book, if it gets selected or not. So, it's very important what you write there (and you can still change it today). Only 10 days left for my book! This campaign is really long.

Good luck to everyone,
Jose


----------



## jnicholls

Lori Saltis said:


> I would encourage any October Scouts to take Julie up on this offer. My ad looks beautiful! From what I understand, our books remain on KS even after our campaigns end, so people can still use the magazine link to view our books and find us via our personal information.
> 
> Thanks again, Julie!


Thanks Lori!♥ Just so you know...peeps have to pay for book ads...this is something i am offering free because I think it should be done as I have experienced how much having peeps to help out is needed♥


----------



## stillmyheart

I'm still without power thanks to Hurricane Hermine, but I'll try to get some last day nominations in tonight!


----------



## JFahey

Evenstar said:


> Ditto. I'll double nominate you (I get my husband to cover ever one I cant)
> 
> Realistically I probably won't stay on the thread, though I'll check it to see if anyone needs help I can answer with. There will be lots of new people all going through it together just as we did. But I will definitely keep scouting, I've really enjoyed seeing books I wouldn't normally find. And I will keep checking Steve's list to make sure I include all the kboarders.


Got you twice! Hubby just did it!


----------



## JFahey

jnicholls said:


> It's funny you ask that because i was thinking that after my campaign ends...i'm going to drop in and ask if anyone wants free advertising in my fantasy/sci-fi/paranormal mag that goes out monthly. I appreciate it won't catch everyone, but...it will help. I've got 2 peeps from this thread in there in the September issue and as of today there have been over 225 downloads. It's only been out two days. I intend to continue with this, to help ♥ http://www.mediafire.com/download/iodj6iv1ib6ux97/Fantasy_Worlds_Emag_September_issue_2016.pdf
> 
> ....Elena...had a free space today so put you on there.♥ good luck hon.♥


Can I take you up on that offer? Sounds and looks great! I'm in Julie. Where do I sign?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Vampires and the Holy Grail by Elena Bryce
Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont

Best of luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All of you folks getting hammered by Hermione, stay warm and dry.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we? My apologies to Craig P. Wilson for getting his last day screwed up. Juggling the numbers on this list can tax my poor old brain sometimes.


Speaking of the list, I noticed that Kindle Scout now pops up a list of five star comments - ie: What did you think of the cover? What did you think of the one line hook?.

That's great - but the way they have got it set up the questions prevent you from being able to check the listing to re-read the one line hook and even to look at the cover. Hopefully KS will straighten this up. Getting feedback from potential readers provides invaluable data, but they have really got to make the mechanism a little more user friendly. I know that the folks at Kindle Scout keep an eye on this thread, so hopefully they'll read this and see what they can do about remedying this issue.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT Mending Butterfly Wings by Craig P. Wilson
LAST DAY LEFT! The Magdalene Codex by G.A. Malafont
2 days left 99 Days by Keith Ward
2 days left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
2 days left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
5 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
5 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
5 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
8 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
8 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
9 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
13 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
15 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
16 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
16 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
19 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
19 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
20 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
22 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
23 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> Speaking of the list, I noticed that Kindle Scout now pops up a list of five star comments - ie: What did you think of the cover? What did you think of the one line hook?.
> 
> That's great - but the way they have got it set up the questions prevent you from being able to check the listing to re-read the one line hook and even to look at the cover. Hopefully KS will straighten this up. Getting feedback from potential readers provides invaluable data, but they have really got to make the mechanism a little more user friendly. I know that the folks at Kindle Scout keep an eye on this thread, so hopefully they'll read this and see what they can do about remedying this issue.


I came across that interesting new feature this morning - a really good idea to harness the wisdom of crowds.

I brought up the book in another tab simultaneously so I could evaluate the various categories.


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> I came across that interesting new feature this morning - a really good idea to harness the wisdom of crowds.
> 
> I brought up the book in another tab simultaneously so I could evaluate the various categories.


I tried doing that, too. None of this process works well on an iPhone while still in bed. Lol. Gave up and will try again on my laptop.

I must say, adding categories with ratings is an extremely intelligent idea. A book might be exceptional but have a boring pitch. Or the author didn't spring for an editor and they are not good at copyediting. Maybe the cover is hohum but everything else is great. It's good to gather data and judge whether a book fell short in one area while being exceptional overall. A bad synopsis can be tweaked, you can get a new cover, but if the book is dull or a rehash of many other books in the same genre there's no easy fix for that.


----------



## bfleetwood

Steve Vernon said:


> Speaking of the list, I noticed that Kindle Scout now pops up a list of five star comments - ie: What did you think of the cover? What did you think of the one line hook?


Had a look on both my iPhone and computer but can't find this new list of comments? Where does it appear Steve? Intrigued... B


----------



## Kay7979

bfleetwood said:


> Had a look on both my iPhone and computer but can't find this new list of comments? Where does it appear Steve? Intrigued... B


It pops up when you nominate a book.


----------



## bfleetwood

Kay7979 said:


> It pops up when you nominate a book.


Oh right - thanks for that Kay B


----------



## bfleetwood

Kay7979 said:


> I must say, adding categories with ratings is an extremely intelligent idea. A book might be exceptional but have a boring pitch. Or the author didn't spring for an editor and they are not good at copyediting. Maybe the cover is hohum but everything else is great. It's good to gather data and judge whether a book fell short in one area while being exceptional overall. A bad synopsis can be tweaked, you can get a new cover, but if the book is dull or a rehash of many other books in the same genre there's no easy fix for that.


This does seem a good idea - just wish it was available from the start of my campaign as I am guessing most of my nominations are in with no feedback of why. Ho hum. Assuming this new feature started from September. Wonder if KS will advise the authors what the comments / results say? Sure we would all love to know what our readership think.


----------



## JFahey

Steve Vernon said:


> All of you folks getting hammered by Hermione, stay warm and dry.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we? My apologies to Craig P. Wilson for getting his last day screwed up. Juggling the numbers on this list can tax my poor old brain sometimes.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the list, I noticed that Kindle Scout now pops up a list of five star comments - ie: What did you think of the cover? What did you think of the one line hook?.
> 
> That's great - but the way they have got it set up the questions prevent you from being able to check the listing to re-read the one line hook and even to look at the cover. Hopefully KS will straighten this up. Getting feedback from potential readers provides invaluable data, but they have really got to make the mechanism a little more user friendly. I know that the folks at Kindle Scout keep an eye on this thread, so hopefully they'll read this and see what they can do about remedying this issue.


On a positive note, it does provide an excellent opportunity for viewers to have their opinion heard. I wonder if the results would be added to Kindle Scout's individual campaign stats as well. This way the author has an idea of what is being said about their book, as well.

Love the concept of it, just needs some tweaking to make it a little more user friendly.

OK, stepping off my soapbox, now.

So for nominations, I've got Mending Butterfly Wings and The Magdalene Codex . Good luck Craig and G.A!

Perhaps the rain will have everyone checking out Kindle Scout and nominating this weekend! With two more days left on mine, I do hope so. No power outages!! Fingers crossed and toes and eyeballs and...


----------



## Evenstar

I've entered "review" now, so I just wanted to post a massive thank you to everyone who nominated me, I really appreciate it, and will return the favour whenever and wherever possible. Whatever happens it was great, and I wish tons of luck to everyone still campaigning


----------



## MichelleKidd

Evenstar said:


> I've entered "review" now, so I just wanted to post a massive thank you to everyone who nominated me, I really appreciate it, and will return the favor whenever and wherever possible. Whatever happens it was great, and I wish tons of luck to everyone still campaigning


You definitely had my vote, Elena! Keeping my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for you! 
Hope you don't have to wait too long. Wishing you the best of luck!
Michelle~


----------



## stillmyheart

Evenstar said:


> I've entered "review" now, so I just wanted to post a massive thank you to everyone who nominated me, I really appreciate it, and will return the favour whenever and wherever possible. Whatever happens it was great, and I wish tons of luck to everyone still campaigning


Good luck! I nominated you, can't wait to hear how it goes!

On day two of no power here, and I'm trying to limit my phone usage so I don't go over my data, but still trying to get nominations in.


----------



## JFahey

Evenstar said:


> I've entered "review" now, so I just wanted to post a massive thank you to everyone who nominated me, I really appreciate it, and will return the favour whenever and wherever possible. Whatever happens it was great, and I wish tons of luck to everyone still campaigning


You got my vote and hubby's! Good luck to you, my fellow vampire writter. Have my ...everything crossed for you.


----------



## jnicholls

Lexi Revellian said:


> I came across that interesting new feature this morning - a really good idea to harness the wisdom of crowds.
> 
> I brought up the book in another tab simultaneously so I could evaluate the various categories.


igot that last night too!! thought it was cool.


----------



## jnicholls

Evenstar said:


> I've entered "review" now, so I just wanted to post a massive thank you to everyone who nominated me, I really appreciate it, and will return the favour whenever and wherever possible. Whatever happens it was great, and I wish tons of luck to everyone still campaigning


You had my vote hon...good luck!! Can't wait to hear the news♥

had a free slot today...mending butterfly wings - good luck!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking and reading through the thread here and boy, there is a treasure trove of information. I never heard of KS until about 6 months ago (in a cave, I suppose). I'm going to try to submit a campaign in the next week or two. After reading through most of this thread, I have 2 questions (and probably not the last): when uploading your mss in Word on KS, does it need to be formatted for Kindle or can you just upload your Word Document? And when promoting, has anybody used any gigs on Fiverr and would they recommend them? Thanks. 

Happy to be here and looking forward to learning a lot more about running a KS campaign!


----------



## bfleetwood

Michele Brouder said:


> Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking and reading through the thread here and boy, there is a treasure trove of information. I never heard of KS until about 6 months ago (in a cave, I suppose). I'm going to try to submit a campaign in the next week or two. After reading through most of this thread, I have 2 questions (and probably not the last): when uploading your mss in Word on KS, does it need to be formatted for Kindle or can you just upload your Word Document? And when promoting, has anybody used any gigs on Fiverr and would they recommend them? Thanks.
> 
> Happy to be here and looking forward to learning a lot more about running a KS campaign!


Hi Michelle - welcome and good luck with your book. I only found out about Kindle Scout a few weeks before I submitted my book - I was about to self-publish. The manuscript, as far as I know, just needs to by copy-edited and is fine in a Word document. Mine was not formatted for kindle. Regarding promotion, I have just used FaceBook, twitter and accosting people in the streets (not far off the truth!) - not used Fiverr but sure others can help you on that one. Good luck and be prepared for a long 30 days! I have only 4 to go and already need to lie down in a darkened room! B


----------



## jnicholls

Michele Brouder said:


> Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking and reading through the thread here and boy, there is a treasure trove of information. I never heard of KS until about 6 months ago (in a cave, I suppose). I'm going to try to submit a campaign in the next week or two. After reading through most of this thread, I have 2 questions (and probably not the last): when uploading your mss in Word on KS, does it need to be formatted for Kindle or can you just upload your Word Document? And when promoting, has anybody used any gigs on Fiverr and would they recommend them? Thanks.
> 
> Happy to be here and looking forward to learning a lot more about running a KS campaign!


Hi! Welcome and nice to meet you. I made my word doc ready formatted for kindle... I copied and pasted this from the kindle scout link....

*What happens to my book if it is selected for publication?*
Your manuscript and cover should be ready to publish. If your book is selected, we will do another internal review to see if your book is ready to publish (you'll also get a chance to fix any last minute typos). If it isn't, we may reach out to you with guidance to make your book ready to publish.

and....one more......

*Should I use a specific style guide while I write?*
To increase your likelihood of being selected for publication, we recommend following The Chicago Manual of Style.

hope that helps..the link if you want to read all of the requirements is here...https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=AP72QR5GUKEQS


----------



## Steve Vernon

Michele Brouder said:


> Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking and reading through the thread here and boy, there is a treasure trove of information. I never heard of KS until about 6 months ago (in a cave, I suppose). I'm going to try to submit a campaign in the next week or two. After reading through most of this thread, I have 2 questions (and probably not the last): when uploading your mss in Word on KS, does it need to be formatted for Kindle or can you just upload your Word Document? And when promoting, has anybody used any gigs on Fiverr and would they recommend them? Thanks.
> 
> Happy to be here and looking forward to learning a lot more about running a KS campaign!


I list a couple of Fiverr gigs that I used in my blog series, THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/06/kelpie-dreams-kindle-scout-campaign-day-3/


----------



## ....

I'm looking forward to receiving my copy of STUCK. I just noticed that in the 'recent selections' banner, STUCK and my novel both have big clocks telling the same time (pretty much), lol. Although I know that most stock images these days have clocks with the hands at about ten to two, because advertising execs decided that looks like a smiley face, and they might sell more watches that way; still a funny coincidence though.

I've used my girlfriend's account to nominate a couple more. Mending Butterfly Wings and The Magdalene Codex.


----------



## JFahey

Michele Brouder said:


> Hi, I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking and reading through the thread here and boy, there is a treasure trove of information. I never heard of KS until about 6 months ago (in a cave, I suppose). I'm going to try to submit a campaign in the next week or two. After reading through most of this thread, I have 2 questions (and probably not the last): when uploading your mss in Word on KS, does it need to be formatted for Kindle or can you just upload your Word Document? And when promoting, has anybody used any gigs on Fiverr and would they recommend them? Thanks.
> 
> Happy to be here and looking forward to learning a lot more about running a KS campaign!


Welcome Michele! I look forward to reading your book! This board has a wonderful amount of talented masterminds that would be able to guide you through the process. They all certainly helped me. 
Don't feel bad about not knowing about Kindle Scout. I, as well, was in the dark about it until I went to find out how to self-publish through Amazon when I found the link. That was about four days before my campaign went live. So, you are far ahead of me. 
One of the many lessons I learned is to get yourself prepared with your Facebook account. Twitter worked well for me, too, but Facebook was the one that brought in the most people for me. There are a whole bunch of wonderful groups within the system and the people that belong to them are more than happy to help out new writers. They, as well as this board, have been an extremely valuable asset to my campaign. I don't know much about Fiverr, but any hit from anywhere is a potential nomination, so it can't hurt. 
Also, as many have said here, make sure you have a really strong "thank you" message. All those that nominated you will receive that message at the end of your campaign. Make sure to add any contact information you have on there. This way they have a way to contact you. Very important.
Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Lara B

Hi! I'm new here and am glad to see all my fellow authors feeling nervous too  I agree - the campaign is a long 30 days. I've only been up a few days myself. Three other authors I know have been through this process and reported good experiences - although remaining hot and trending the entire campaign didn't necessarily result in selection for publication. Glad to find a place to share with others going through the same experience!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1AXEVFQ67RN72


----------



## Michele Brouder

Thanks everyone. I'll reply individually as soon as I figure out how to do that. How do I do that if I want to reply to someone's post- I see everyone has the original post in dark above their own reply. Also how do I put my book(s) at the bottom of my profile or include it in my replies? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jnicholls

Lara B said:


> Hi! I'm new here and am glad to see all my fellow authors feeling nervous too  I agree - the campaign is a long 30 days. I've only been up a few days myself. Three other authors I know have been through this process and reported good experiences - although remaining hot and trending the entire campaign didn't necessarily result in selection for publication. Glad to find a place to share with others going through the same experience!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1AXEVFQ67RN72


Welcome Lara!! Your book looks fabulous! i've marked it up for later♥


----------



## ....

Pauper was selected!

Congrats, Jack.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Michele Brouder said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll reply individually as soon as I figure out how to do that. How do I do that if I want to reply to someone's post- I see everyone has the original post in dark above their own reply. Also how do I put my book(s) at the bottom of my profile or include it in my replies? Thanks for the help.


Scroll right up to the top of the page. Do you see that long row of categories HOME - SOCIAL - BOOKS - KINDLES - READERS - AUTHORS? (HOME is probably outlined in orange). Touch AUTHORS and it will show you a drop list. Scroll down the list and click AUTHOR SIGNATURE TOOL. That'll take you to the page to set up your signature (which is that hunk of digital real estate at the bottom of this message where you see the row of book covers). It's dead easy and the page pretty well explains itself. Don't be afraid to try out a couple of different variations of signatures. It is impossible to break it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left 99 Days by Keith Ward
1 day left Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
1 day left Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
4 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
4 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
4 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
7 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
7 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
8 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
12 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
14 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
15 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
15 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
18 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
18 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
19 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
21 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
22 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
25 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JFahey

Hey Lara! Welcome! Like your book! Got it saved for later 
Congratulations Jack! Woo hoo! That's awesome!


----------



## JFahey

I can't believe it's already been a month. Seeing my book as part of the next ones finishing their campaigns is both amazing as it is slightly scarry. Like graduating college and being sent out into the world. Possibly a slight over-exaggeration but pretty close. 

I think I might have social media withdrawals. No more postings every 5 minutes about my book! Lol. Oh, wait...it's been 5 minutes. Be right back


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good morning!! One more day! YAY! I know what you mean, Jodi! I was thinking the same thing. Soon we'll be out on our own.  Eek!! KS, please be kind to us!



Michele Brouder said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll reply individually as soon as I figure out how to do that. How do I do that if I want to reply to someone's post- I see everyone has the original post in dark above their own reply. Also how do I put my book(s) at the bottom of my profile or include it in my replies? Thanks for the help.


Hi, Michele!
Welcome!!  If you want to reply to someone and include their quote. Look to the right and there is a small button that says "QUOTE" beside their post. So nice to have you here.



Lara B said:


> Hi! I'm new here and am glad to see all my fellow authors feeling nervous too
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1AXEVFQ67RN72


Hi, Lara! Welcome, I will save your book for when I have a slot. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Steve Vernon said:


> Scroll right up to the top of the page. Do you see that long row of categories HOME - SOCIAL - BOOKS - KINDLES - READERS - AUTHORS? (HOME is probably outlined in orange). Touch AUTHORS and it will show you a drop list. Scroll down the list and click AUTHOR SIGNATURE TOOL. That'll take you to the page to set up your signature (which is that hunk of digital real estate at the bottom of this message where you see the row of book covers). It's dead easy and the page pretty well explains itself. Don't be afraid to try out a couple of different variations of signatures. It is impossible to break it.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Many thanks!


----------



## Michele Brouder

MichelleKidd said:


> Good morning!! One more day! YAY! I know what you mean, Jodi! I was thinking the same thing. Soon we'll be out on our own.  Eek!! KS, please be kind to us!
> 
> Hi, Michele!
> Welcome!!  If you want to reply to someone and include their quote. Look to the right and there is a small button that says "QUOTE" beside their post. So nice to have you here.
> 
> Many thanks! Great to be here.


----------



## Michele Brouder

bfleetwood said:


> Hi Michelle - welcome and good luck with your book. I only found out about Kindle Scout a few weeks before I submitted my book - I was about to self-publish. The manuscript, as far as I know, just needs to by copy-edited and is fine in a Word document. Mine was not formatted for kindle. Regarding promotion, I have just used FaceBook, twitter and accosting people in the streets (not far off the truth!) - not used Fiverr but sure others can help you on that one. Good luck and be prepared for a long 30 days! I have only 4 to go and already need to lie down in a darkened room! B


Thanks!


----------



## Michele Brouder

jnicholls said:


> Hi! Welcome and nice to meet you. I made my word doc ready formatted for kindle... I copied and pasted this from the kindle scout link....
> 
> *What happens to my book if it is selected for publication?*
> Your manuscript and cover should be ready to publish. If your book is selected, we will do another internal review to see if your book is ready to publish (you'll also get a chance to fix any last minute typos). If it isn't, we may reach out to you with guidance to make your book ready to publish.
> 
> and....one more......
> 
> *Should I use a specific style guide while I write?*
> To increase your likelihood of being selected for publication, we recommend following The Chicago Manual of Style.
> 
> hope that helps..the link if you want to read all of the requirements is here...https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=AP72QR5GUKEQS


Nice to meet you as well!


----------



## Lara B

This is so exciting! So glad I found this site  Great to have the support of fellow authors. Congrats to everyone who has the courage to share their work with the world!


----------



## jnicholls

JFahey said:


> I can't believe it's already been a month. Seeing my book as part of the next ones finishing their campaigns is both amazing as it is slightly scarry. Like graduating college and being sent out into the world. Possibly a slight over-exaggeration but pretty close.
> 
> I think I might have social media withdrawals. No more postings every 5 minutes about my book! Lol. Oh, wait...it's been 5 minutes. Be right back


You've only got one day left, hon. I still got you covered...after you've gone, i have 2 more slots free for voting for the peeps at the top♥ I'm going to wish all the very best of luck.♥

I can tell you as this is my first kindle scout campaign...it's kinda stressful. Although I am chilling out a little bit. I realise that not being hot n trending isn't the important part...but i still worry anyway. lmao. Welcome to all new peeps with new campaigns♥


----------



## JFahey

jnicholls said:


> You've only got one day left, hon. I still got you covered...after you've gone, i have 2 more slots free for voting for the peeps at the top♥ I'm going to wish all the very best of luck.♥
> 
> I can tell you as this is my first kindle scout campaign...it's kinda stressful. Although I am chilling out a little bit. I realise that not being hot n trending isn't the important part...but i still worry anyway. lmao. Welcome to all new peeps with new campaigns♥


Thank you, Julie! Got your book on Saved! I will still be checking in, so you got my nomination.


----------



## stillmyheart

Just got my email about Pauper, congratulations, Jack! I can't wait to read it.

I need to update my thank you message, I think, but I'd really like to do it on my laptop where I can type properly... I hope we get internet back soon. Stupid hurricane.

Welcome to the new folks, and good luck!

(Still have a week left in my campaign... trying to relax about it, but it's hard XD)


----------



## Lori Saltis

Ryan D said:


> Pauper was selected!
> 
> Congrats, Jack.


Just got the email. Congratulations! Can't wait to read Pauper.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Kay7979 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many of you intend to monitor this thread once your campaign ends? Today I was thinking about all the authors Steve has watched come and go. Now that I've viewed the program as a participant, I'd like to routinely nominate deserving books and leave reviews for the winners, being as supportive as possible. I suspect many people go away after their campaigns end, and never give Scout a passing thought.


I joined after my campaign started in May. I still check Steve's list. I also look at "ending soon" to fill my open nom slots. My success rate is about 10%, but my support for great offerings is 100%


----------



## Kay7979

Jada Ryker said:


> I joined after my campaign started in May. I still check Steve's list. I also look at "ending soon" to fill my open nom slots. My success rate is about 10%, but my support for great offerings is 100%


Nicely said. When you help others you find yourself being blessed as well.


----------



## Lara B

jnicholls said:


> Welcome Lara!! Your book looks fabulous! i've marked it up for later♥


Thank you!


----------



## Lara B

MichelleKidd said:


> Good morning!! One more day! YAY! I know what you mean, Jodi! I was thinking the same thing. Soon we'll be out on our own.  Eek!! KS, please be kind to us!
> 
> Hi, Michele!
> Welcome!!  If you want to reply to someone and include their quote. Look to the right and there is a small button that says "QUOTE" beside their post. So nice to have you here.
> 
> Hi, Lara! Welcome, I will save your book for when I have a slot. Best of luck to you!!


Thank you, Michelle! I already nominated yours before I found this board  Sending you good vibes as your campaign ends!


----------



## RMGauthier

Since joining in May I've nominated 179 books and 20 have been selected. So 4 months and 20 free books is pretty awesome. Now I have to run, need to read and review. LOL


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lara B said:


> Thank you, Michelle! I already nominated yours before I found this board  Sending you good vibes as your campaign ends!


Wow! Thank you, Lara! ❤ I really appreciate it!


----------



## SilverShadow87

Later than everyone else, but welcome to the board, Michele and Lara!  I'm new here too, so I'm learning a lot off these guys. I love this board already!

And congratulations to Jack! Just opened up my emails this morning and found out.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Well jumping right into things, I meant to post yesterday that I did nominate the Keith, Michelle and Jodi Ann. Good Luck to All!


----------



## JFahey

Michele Brouder said:


> Well jumping right into things, I meant to post yesterday that I did nominate the Keith, Michelle and Jodi Ann. Good Luck to All!


Thank you so much for your support Michele!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Michele Brouder said:


> Well jumping right into things, I meant to post yesterday that I did nominate the Keith, Michelle and Jodi Ann. Good Luck to All!


Thank you so much, Michele! ❤


----------



## bfleetwood

JFahey said:


> Thank you so much for your support Michele!


Also nominated you Jodi & Michelle - good luck. Can't believe I only have 3 days left! It's gonna be strange not checking the stats each day! Regards to all scouters. B


----------



## MichelleKidd

bfleetwood said:


> Also nominated you Jodi & Michelle - good luck. Can't believe I only have 3 days left! It's gonna be strange not checking the stats each day! Regards to all scouters. B


Many thanks, B!! Your turn is right around the corner. Expecting good things for you. You have my vote~


----------



## JFahey

bfleetwood said:


> Also nominated you Jodi & Michelle - good luck. Can't believe I only have 3 days left! It's gonna be strange not checking the stats each day! Regards to all scouters. B


Thank you B. You've been on my saved list since you came on, so got you covered as well!


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Keith, Jodi Ann, and Michele in my nominations, good luck, guys!


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Jack says thanks for the support everyone! And I've nominated 99, Timeless and Letorian this morning. I love the list, it keeps me focused on all of the Kboarders books. Sadly I never really read anyone else's blurbs unless there's a day when 3 KBoarders aren't finishing at the same time, but I try to nominate something ending that day every day to spread the nomination love around. 

So, speaking of nomination love, I'm finally back on the H&T list! After 4 days in a row of no nominations, my husband and I started texting and FB messaging everyone we know to nominate it and got 93 page views yesterday lol. That's the most I've had in the whole 12 days so far. How on earth do people manage to get thousands and thousands over the whole campaign? I'm up to 426 overall and already almost halfway done with my campaign...


----------



## Evenstar

Three of my nominations are ending today! Just wanted to wish you guys huge luck.

I'm still in the nail biting wait period (where you will shortly be joining me), and had a question for people who have been through it: Do you get any feedback on why they might have decided yes or no?


----------



## jnicholls

It's amazing how the time flies! When i first joined this forum....all the peeps i've been exchanging with had plenty of days left...now they're nearly all at the end of their campaigns!! I've got a space freed up today..still got jodhi covered and will nominate Timeless, Michelle Kidd.t♥ Good luck my friends.


----------



## Kay7979

Welcome to the new posters! Congratulations to Jack for being selected by the Scout Gods! 

I just received the notification that Cinder Unit was not selected, and am sorry to see that. (BIG HUGS)! Don't let it ruin your day. Onward!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! 99 Days by Keith Ward
LAST DAY LEFT! Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
LAST DAY LEFT! Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
3 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
3 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
3 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
6 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
6 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
7 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
11 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
13 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
14 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
14 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
17 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
17 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
18 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
20 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
21 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
24 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JFahey

Thank you all for all of your support! I can't believe 30 days have come and are almost gone. Keeping my fingers crossed.
I've got Michelle and Keith! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Kay7979

Evenstar said:


> Three of my nominations are ending today! Just wanted to wish you guys huge luck.
> 
> I'm still in the nail biting wait period (where you will shortly be joining me), and had a question for people who have been through it: Do you get any feedback on why they might have decided yes or no?


Hopefully someone else will answer this question who has firsthand knowledge, but I believe the answer is no. I've PM'd a few former KS people, because one of these days I would like to write an article, or start a blog, and discuss the program. A few people responded and shared their opinions of the program (most were ones whose books were not selected.) One in particular was extremely disgruntled with KS and called it a waste of time. He went on to say that he had no idea if an editor had actually read his submission, because he received no feedback whatsoever--just the rejection. He may not realize that this is commonly the way it works in the publishing industry. Agents and editors are usually so overwhelmed with submissions that they don't have time to write comments to authors.

From my initial research before entering my own book in KS, I found nothing but positive comments from those who had been accepted. Of course it is very disheartening to be rejected, but I still think most participants feel it was a positive experience.


----------



## Lori Saltis

I'll still be here after my campaign ends. This is a friendly, supportive, informative thread. Who wouldn't want to hang out here?   Plus, I want to thank all my supporters by nominating them, and pay it forward by supporting future Scouts.


----------



## KeithWardFiction

Many thanks to all those who nominated "99 Days". I truly appreciate it.

No matter the outcome for my book, it's been a great experience. For those whose books aren't selected (which may include me, eventually) -- this is just the beginning of your book's journey, not the end. Writing a book is hard, and marketing it sometimes feels even harder. I think that's because we know how to write, but most of us don't know how to market.

Always remember this: real writers write. Keep writing, keep learning your craft -- you WILL get better. But if you let rejections (from Kindle Scout, agents, publishers, contests, etc.) stop you from writing, then you're letting others determine your direction. Don't let that happen! Never forget that writing is its own reward. Creating characters and putting them in interesting situations and worlds is about the most fun thing you can do. That enjoyment should *never* be affected by the opinions of others.

The days of gatekeepers, i.e. traditional publishing, controlling everything are over. There's still a place for that, but it's not everything, the way it used to be. Amazon has democratized publishing, which is an incredible advantage to those of us who want control over our words, books and careers. *You* have the power now -- make full use of it. 

Onward!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lori Saltis said:


> I'll still be here after my campaign ends. This is a friendly, supportive, informative thread. Who wouldn't want to hang out here?  Plus, I want to thank all my supporters by nominating them, and pay it forward by supporting future Scouts.


I agree


----------



## MichelleKidd

((Hugs)) to everyone for their encouragement! I know I'll be back to help those who have aided me on my KS journey.  I've met wonderful friends here!  Best of luck to my KS graduating class. Jody and Keith, I got you covered and wishing you both success! To everyone else, your turn will come and look forward to helping out in any way I can.  Feel free to message me if you have any questions.    ❤


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Evenstar said:


> I'm still in the nail biting wait period (where you will shortly be joining me), and had a question for people who have been through it: Do you get any feedback on why they might have decided yes or no?


No feedback if you're not selected, no doubt because it would use up Kindle Scout staff's time when they are already very busy, and some writers would argue and waste more time.

After you're selected, you can schedule a phone call if you like (I didn't myself). That's when you hear what they liked about your book. Also, my Kirkus edit came with a covering letter praising some aspects of my book.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

I've been lurking on KBoards in Writers' Cafe for months and recently started following this thread about Kindle Scout because my sister (Kay7979) submitted a novel to the program last month. She tipped me off to the daily posting about the status of forum members' campaigns, so I've been checking that regularly and nominating board members whenever possible. Here's my intro posted in the "Introductions and Welcomes" section:



Marie Clapsaddle said:


> Greetings, everyone. I've had a registered account here for quite some time but have only read posts till now. I decided today is the day I'll post a proper intro, make a signature, and start participating more actively.
> 
> I'm a retired, former English teacher who lived in Japan for 16 years. I've also done various kinds of office work for many years.
> 
> I have several Kindles and I love reading and audiobooks. Other favorite things are all things technology, knitting, podcasts, and writing.
> 
> Last April I published my first book via Amazon KDP -- a non-fiction book aimed at tech-shy seniors and seeking to encourage them to at least try one of several useful tech devices.
> 
> I may one day write more books, but right now I have my hands full helping my sister (Kay7979) with her Kindle Scout campaign. Since I'm the "Tech-Active Senior" of the family, I'm currently serving as her "business manager" and "social media consultant" (LOL) and expect this will keep me plenty busy until the campaign ends later this month.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> ~ Marie


----------



## Mark Wakely

Three open slots, three nominations:

99 Days by Keith Ward
Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey

Good luck to all three.  Since my own novel A Friend Like Filby failed months ago (well, in the eyes of the KS judges, anyway) I've nominated 99 novels with 16 selected.  Just a few more selected out of the five in limbo and the three just nominated and I'll be close to a 1:5 selected/rejected ratio.  Not too shabby.

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

Mark Wakely said:


> Three open slots, three nominations:
> 
> 99 Days by Keith Ward
> Timeless Moments by Michele Kidd
> Letorian Descendants by Jodi Ann Fahey
> 
> Good luck to all three. Since my own novel A Friend Like Filby failed months ago (well, in the eyes of the KS judges, anyway) I've nominated 99 novels with 16 selected. Just a few more selected out of the five in limbo and the three just nominated and I'll be close to a 1:5 selected/rejected ratio. Not too shabby.
> 
> Mark


Impressive stats. Thanks for sticking around and nominating others!


----------



## JFahey

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> I've been lurking on KBoards in Writers' Cafe for months and recently started following this thread about Kindle Scout because my sister (Kay7979) submitted a novel to the program last month. She tipped me off to the daily posting about the status of forum members' campaigns, so I've been checking that regularly and nominating board members whenever possible. Here's my intro posted in the "Introductions and Welcomes" section:


Welcome Marie! It's nice to hear such wonderful support within the family! Kay's got my vote!

I want to thank each and every one of you for your support and kindness through this. You all are amazing! With my head held high, I can say either way I came out of this a winner because of all of you! It has been an amazing experience to see how much people can come together to help one another and for that alone, I would do this again in a heartbeat! 

Thank you!


----------



## jnicholls

JFahey said:


> Welcome Marie! It's nice to hear such wonderful support within the family! Kay's got my vote!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your support and kindness through this. You all are amazing! With my head held high, I can say either way I came out of this a winner because of all of you! It has been an amazing experience to see how much people can come together to help one another and for that alone, I would do this again in a heartbeat!
> 
> Thank you!


Welcome Marie and you got this hon...no sweat♥


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

jnicholls said:


> Welcome Marie and you got this hon...no sweat♥


Thanks for the welcome. Good luck with your book!


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

JFahey said:


> Welcome Marie! It's nice to hear such wonderful support within the family! Kay's got my vote!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your support and kindness through this. You all are amazing! With my head held high, I can say either way I came out of this a winner because of all of you! It has been an amazing experience to see how much people can come together to help one another and for that alone, I would do this again in a heartbeat!
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks for the welcome, and good luck with your book!


----------



## Jada Ryker

My Kindle Scout Winner Take the Body and Run is available on Amazon! If you nominated it, _*thank you again*_ and be sure to click the link below to get your free copy. You're probably an old pro at downloading, but here are instructions. Once you're on the page, just click the blue box Get Your Copy. To get it on your reading device, click the pop up button Redeem Now. It would be great if you could kindly leave a review once you've read it 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DGO7BYR20RG8


----------



## Kay7979

Jada Ryker said:


> My Kindle Scout Winner Take the Body and Run is available on Amazon! If you nominated it, _*thank you again*_ and be sure to click the link below to get your free copy. You're probably an old pro at downloading, but here are instructions. Once you're on the page, just click the blue box Get Your Copy. To get it on your reading device, click the pop up button Redeem Now. It would be great if you could kindly leave a review once you've read it
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DGO7BYR20RG8


Sadly I wasn't around during your campaign. The book sounds great! Anything with a cat, and I'm onboard! I hope you have tons of sales and get lots of five star reviews.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Welcome to the board, Marie!  Glad to have you here!
It's wonderful that you've helped Kay!  

@Jada, is that only for those that were here to nominate?  The link took me to your KS page. Did I miss something?  

 Counting down the hours . . .


----------



## Steve Vernon

MichelleKidd said:


> Welcome to the board, Marie! Glad to have you here!
> It's wonderful that you've helped Kay!
> 
> @Jada, is that only for those that were here to nominate? The link took me to your KS page. Did I miss something?
> 
> Counting down the hours . . .


The link takes you to a page where you can grab your free copy of Jada's book IF YOU HAD PREVIOUSLY NOMINATED IT! Given that you weren't here to nominate Jada's book when the campaign was live, it probably just takes you to the opening Kindle Scout page. Jada, if the book is now available on Amazon for anybody you need to stick it into your signature so that EVERYONE can grab it. That said, maybe Kindle Press still hasn't got the book out live - in which case at this point in time it can't be purchased by folks who didn't have the chance to nominate it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
2 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
2 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
5 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
5 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
6 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
10 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
12 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
13 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
13 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
16 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
16 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
17 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
19 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
20 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
23 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> I've been lurking on KBoards in Writers' Cafe for months and recently started following this thread about Kindle Scout because my sister (Kay7979) submitted a novel to the program last month. She tipped me off to the daily posting about the status of forum members' campaigns, so I've been checking that regularly and nominating board members whenever possible. Here's my intro posted in the "Introductions and Welcomes" section:


Welcome Marie!
I'm new here myself.


----------



## Evenstar

Steve Vernon said:


> Steve Vernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 2 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 2 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
> 5 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
> 5 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
> 6 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 10 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> 12 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 13 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 13 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 16 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 16 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 17 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 19 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
> 20 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 23 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> This list seems suddenly much shorter!
Click to expand...


----------



## jnicholls

Morning peeps! Thank you Steve for today's list.   Those who finished their 30 days yesterday...all the very best of luck♥


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> The link takes you to a page where you can grab your free copy of Jada's book IF YOU HAD PREVIOUSLY NOMINATED IT! Given that you weren't here to nominate Jada's book when the campaign was live, it probably just takes you to the opening Kindle Scout page. Jada, if the book is now available on Amazon for anybody you need to stick it into your signature so that EVERYONE can grab it. That said, maybe Kindle Press still hasn't got the book out live - in which case at this point in time it can't be purchased by folks who didn't have the chance to nominate it.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the clarification, Steve. You're right, you get a free copy right now if you were here and chose to nominate it. It's available for pre-order now, and will be available on reading devices on September 20. Great idea to put it in my signature 

Our talented friend Cassandra Sky West's book With the Dawn appeared for pre-order at almost the same time as mine. If you nominated, you'll get hers free as well. Here's the Amazon link for pre-orders: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J49L7NG?ref_=ks_sel_pc

And welcome to the new people, support for the weary campaigners, and hugs for those in limbo!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Nominated the top three on Steve's post today. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> The link takes you to a page where you can grab your free copy of Jada's book IF YOU HAD PREVIOUSLY NOMINATED IT! Given that you weren't here to nominate Jada's book when the campaign was live, it probably just takes you to the opening Kindle Scout page. Jada, if the book is now available on Amazon for anybody you need to stick it into your signature so that EVERYONE can grab it. That said, maybe Kindle Press still hasn't got the book out live - in which case at this point in time it can't be purchased by folks who didn't have the chance to nominate it.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Gotcha! I figure that was the case. Thanks, Steve! 

Best of luck to everyone! Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD MORNING! Need to go fill some slots!


----------



## SilverShadow87

Thanks for the list, Steve! I've got Stone Singer, Imogen's Secret and Merely Players all nominated for today. Good luck, guys! And good luck to everyone now in the waiting zone. Fingers crossed it's good news for you all!


----------



## Kay7979

SilverShadow87 said:


> Thanks for the list, Steve! I've got Stone Singer, Imogen's Secret and Merely Players all nominated for today. Good luck, guys! And good luck to everyone now in the waiting zone. Fingers crossed it's good news for you all!


Me, too! Best of luck to all three of you!


----------



## ....

Just stopping by to say I've nominated the top three on the list, too. Good luck, guys.


----------



## bfleetwood

Ryan D said:


> Just stopping by to say I've nominated the top three on the list, too. Good luck, guys.


Thanks Ryan & all the kboards family - will be checking back to see how everyone is getting on & updating the daily nominations - great to have all the discussion & support.

I wrote a little something to finish my campaign:

To all the hopeful authors
On the campaign coaster ride,
There's a common bond between us
That's impossible to hide.
Our books may all be different,
Vampires, dragons, romance, war..
But we share a real achievement:
A completed work, and more..
With our tag lines, bios, covers,
We are part of a new breed
Where the marketing and sales
Are as vital as the read.
So, whatever be the outcome,
Selected or adrift,
We should all be mega proud
Of our awesome writing gift.


----------



## Greg Meritt

SilverShadow87 said:


> Thanks for the list, Steve! I've got Stone Singer, Imogen's Secret and Merely Players all nominated for today. Good luck, guys! And good luck to everyone now in the waiting zone. Fingers crossed it's good news for you all!


I just had my three slots open up and I've also nominated Stone Singer, Chroma: Imogen's Secret and Merely Players. Good luck to all of you. Hope you all had a wonderful labor day. Oh, and welcome to Marie and Michele.


----------



## Greg Meritt

bfleetwood said:


> Thanks Ryan & all the kboards family - will be checking back to see how everyone is getting on & updating the daily nominations - great to have all the discussion & support.
> 
> I wrote a little something to finish my campaign:
> 
> To all the hopeful authors
> On the campaign coaster ride,
> There's a common bond between us
> That's impossible to hide.
> Our books may all be different,
> Vampires, dragons, romance, war..
> But we share a real achievement:
> A completed work, and more..
> With our tag lines, bios, covers,
> We are part of a new breed
> Where the marketing and sales
> Are as vital as the read.
> So, whatever be the outcome,
> Selected or adrift,
> We should all be mega proud
> Of our awesome writing gift.


Beautifully stated. May I steal this? (just kidding).


----------



## bfleetwood

Greg Meritt said:


> Beautifully stated. May I steal this? (just kidding).


Please do - fame at last!!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 2 days left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 2 days left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood


Okay, you happy little scouters! Got you covered!



bfleetwood said:


> To all the hopeful authors
> On the campaign coaster ride,
> There's a common bond between us
> That's impossible to hide.
> Our books may all be different,
> Vampires, dragons, romance, war..
> But we share a real achievement:
> A completed work, and more..
> With our tag lines, bios, covers,
> We are part of a new breed
> Where the marketing and sales
> Are as vital as the read.
> So, whatever be the outcome,
> Selected or adrift,
> We should all be mega proud
> Of our awesome writing gift.


❤ Love it!! Thanks, B!! Good luck to you! Waiting in the wings pulling for you.


----------



## bfleetwood

MichelleKidd said:


> ❤ Love it!! Thanks, B!! Good luck to you! Waiting in the wings pulling for you.


Thanks Michelle - hoping you get good news


----------



## RWhite7699

Got you covered, B. Good luck Michelle! My book, Boy in the Well, didn't make it, but I really didn't expect it would. I already have a new one waiting for approval. The cover is much better, the pitch is better. No vampires, no murders, no zombies, not even a werewolf, so maybe KS won't even consider it. Ha! But I'm very proud of it, and I am using my real name this time. I'll give you the link when it launches. Thank all of you so much for your support! I love this board.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Just nominated my cohorts Joseph and B.  This month has flown by.  Thanks for my nominations.  Now I have to go and throw up.


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> Got you covered, B. Good luck Michelle! My book, Boy in the Well, didn't make it, but I really didn't expect it would. I already have a new one waiting for approval. The cover is much better, the pitch is better. No vampires, no murders, no zombies, not even a werewolf, so maybe KS won't even consider it. Ha! But I'm very proud of it, and I am using my real name this time. I'll give you the link when it launches. Thank all of you so much for your support! I love this board.


I'm glad you're no longer incognito! Good luck with your next submission.


----------



## WestofCassy

My Kindle Scout book is out! I submitted it to the program on June 12th, and they will be publishing it on September 20th! It's available for pre-order right now! Four months in total. Mind you, I wrote the book last year, but that isn't the publisher's fault. I would like to see a trad house put a book on shelves that fast!

This is my very first book. If I can do it, so can others. The only thing standing between you and the life you want is the keyboard.


----------



## bfleetwood

PatriciaThomson said:


> Just nominated my cohorts Joseph and B. This month has flown by. Thanks for my nominations. Now I have to go and throw up.


Good luck Patricia, Joseph, me and all the others in limbo... Whatever happens, we done good!!


----------



## bfleetwood

WestofCassy said:


> My Kindle Scout book is out! I submitted it to the program on June 12th, and they will be publishing it on September 20th! It's available for pre-order right now! Four months in total. Mind you, I wrote the book last year, but that isn't the publisher's fault. I would like to see a trad house put a book on shelves that fast!
> 
> This is my very first book. If I can do it, so can others. The only thing standing between you and the life you want is the keyboard.


Congratulations Cassandra - can't wait to read my free download!


----------



## WestofCassy

Thanks Fleet, it's been a hard road, if not a long one.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.

I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.

During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.

I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


----------



## Kay7979

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


OOOHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOO! So sorry to hear that! Are you planning to self-publish?


----------



## mel p

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


Wow, so sorry to hear that you didn't get accepted! I was very much looking forward to getting your book...but I know I still will get to read it once you self-publish, so it definitely wasn't a waste of your time to have it in the Kindle Scout contest! Good luck and keep us posted ( again, I will get the notice from Kindle Scout once you publish-so again, not a waste of your time!).


----------



## bfleetwood

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.


Hugs. You had amazing views too. Maybe they spread the selections across genres so you may just be unlucky if your genre has already had a number of selections?


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


I guess in that way, it mirrors the traditional publishing industry. It looks like you're building a solid career already, though, so I wouldn't view this as a setback. That, of course, doesn't mean it stings any less. 

I'm still waiting to hear on "99 Days." Your stats are significantly better than mine, so when your book does come out, you should be able to get a lot of sales from all those people who showed an interest.


----------



## stillmyheart

bfleetwood said:


> Thanks Ryan & all the kboards family - will be checking back to see how everyone is getting on & updating the daily nominations - great to have all the discussion & support.
> 
> I wrote a little something to finish my campaign:
> 
> To all the hopeful authors
> On the campaign coaster ride,
> There's a common bond between us
> That's impossible to hide.
> Our books may all be different,
> Vampires, dragons, romance, war..
> But we share a real achievement:
> A completed work, and more..
> With our tag lines, bios, covers,
> We are part of a new breed
> Where the marketing and sales
> Are as vital as the read.
> So, whatever be the outcome,
> Selected or adrift,
> We should all be mega proud
> Of our awesome writing gift.


I love this! Nominated you and the other two in the top 3, good luck, y'all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


I added your stats to the ongoing spreadsheet of results on my kindle scout guide. Thanks!

They can't really charge for direct feedback like that because people would fight back and get very belligerent. A small company offering feedback (or a feedback company) can get away with it, but large companies like Amazon invite a lot of semi-anonymous hostility. Let's say their response is "your book in x-genre didn't seem like a good fit" and then the person goes and finds a bunch of other books they did pick in that genre and lambasts them and makes a personal campaign against kindle scout and those books because they feel 'their' book was a better fit than the other chosen one. The most they could offer is a form letter that says 'your book isn't a good fit' and would be too vague to actually be of any use, and even then it might invite negativity.

All in all, it really sucks not getting picked, especially when your campaign is going really well and it feels like you're about to be picked. Lots of time spend hot and trending plus decent page views really makes it look like your book is going to be awesome when it comes out, and you get the added benefit of a lot of eyeballs on the campaign early.



bfleetwood said:


> Hugs. You had amazing views too. Maybe they spread the selections across genres so you may just be unlucky if your genre has already had a number of selections?


They could. They've also not been picking a lot recently anyway. When they picked my book, they actually picked several from similar genres all at once, though in general they were different kinds of books in those genres. I think they are focusing more on picking books around a sales idea rather than a 'this looks good, that looks good' system to actually try to build campaigns around books. It's hard to tell if it's working, though, but for some books they REALLY seem interested in selling the hell out of them (one book chosen at the same time as mine has been selling 100+ copies daily).


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> Maybe they spread the selections across genres so you may just be unlucky if your genre has already had a number of selections?


That's an interesting point. Does anyone have any insight into whether genre is a factor? Maybe the Kindle folks like to have a lot of variety in the genres of selected books.


----------



## ....

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


I'm sorry to hear this -- your entry was great and I thought it would get selected. We can't deign to understand what they want though -- a little of each sub-genre, seemingly.


----------



## ....

So it would appear it's fine for me to redo my front cover at any point in September. Has anyone had experience in this regard? Is it OK to make significant changes, post-acceptance email? I suppose this is totally something I could ask the Scout team about, but I just wondered what kboards thinks first. I did notice that one other author redid her cover while still retaining the original stock photo. I can't find the link though.

I feel that I should retain the current stock image, because I don't want to cause any confusion among those that nominated me, and it fits well (and I got some nice feedback here); but I'm looking at fiverr right now (I know opinions here are mixed about fiverr) as well as a couple of other options.

This book could be the only meaningful thing I slap my name on for quite some time, so I think there's room for improvement in the visuals department. Maybe a glowing typeface or some textures/filters on the image will result in a more contemporary cover -- but I don't know anything about design.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> So it would appear it's fine for me to redo my front cover at any point in September. Has anyone had experience in this regard? Is it OK to make significant changes, post-acceptance email? I suppose this is totally something I could ask the Scout team about, but I just wondered what kboards thinks first. I did notice that one other author redid her cover while still retaining the original stock photo. I can't find the link though.
> 
> I feel that I should retain the current stock image, because I don't want to cause any confusion among those that nominated me, and it fits well (and I got some nice feedback here); but I'm looking at fiverr right now (I know opinions here are mixed about fiverr) as well as a couple of other options.
> 
> This book could be the only meaningful thing I slap my name on for quite some time, so I think there's room for improvement in the visuals department. Maybe a glowing typeface or some textures/filters on the image will result in a more contemporary cover -- but I don't know anything about design.


I think your current cover is rather successful. I would only change it if you are entirely certain the new one is an improvement. You can always post it on Kboards to access the wisdom of crowds.

There are Kindle Press covers which could be better, in my opinion - some books transcend amateur covers with enormous sales, while others seem harmed by having the wrong cover. Kindle Press seems to have a hands-off approach, unless there's blood or too much skin. Maybe this is an area, like editing, they could usefully get involved in.


----------



## ....

Thanks for the advice, Lexi. Yes, if I get something sorted I will post it on here. I found a designer with a great portfolio on fiverr so I'm trying him out now. It's so affordable that it's no biggie if it doesn't work out. Then I still have time to up the ante and really pay out for a final stab at it, if I'm still doubting what I've got.


----------



## jnicholls

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.


omg...wtf do we have to do ?? I'm sorry hon.very sad news. I know it's hard, and i know when i get my 'no' email i'll feel very down but we have to keep going hon.♥♥♥


----------



## bfleetwood

Ryan D said:


> So it would appear it's fine for me to redo my front cover...


The stand out features on your cover, for me, were the lettering & clock. I was intrigued by the contrast between that & the stone balustrade - guess you need the cover to remain recognisable in some way but sure scouts will read it regardless (especially as they will get free download!) so you need to be happy with what's going out to, hopefully, a wider readership.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


Wow, so sorry to hear. I was waiting to get my free copy! My heart goes out to you, I know how hard this can be. I will purchase when you self-publish and, as has already been noted, you've received a lot of exposure you possibly wouldn't have had without this campaign. Keep on truckin' - my best to you.


----------



## Evenstar

Thanks everyone for your good wishes, they mean a ton.

I'm drowning my sorrows tonight and then getting back on the horse tomorrow with fresh energy.

My big question now is do I publish it straight away (strike while the iron is hot) or do I wait until I have book two ready and promotions in place etc etc. Maybe pre-order is the solution, I don't know...


----------



## JFahey

Sorry guys. Don't want you to think I just left the board after my campaign. I got tied up at work. 
So, I've got Stone Singer, Chroma: Imogen's Secret and Merely Players. Good luck Joseph, B and Patricia!


----------



## JFahey

jnicholls said:


> Morning peeps! Thank you Steve for today's list.  Those who finished their 30 days yesterday...all the very best of luck♥


Thank you, Julie! Pulling for you, too!


----------



## 91831

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


WHAT!! I thought for certain you were a shoo-in!  I am so gutted. But ready and waiting for when you publish it yourself. I'm sure it will do fantastically.


----------



## JFahey

bfleetwood said:


> I wrote a little something to finish my campaign:
> 
> To all the hopeful authors
> On the campaign coaster ride,
> There's a common bond between us
> That's impossible to hide.
> Our books may all be different,
> Vampires, dragons, romance, war..
> But we share a real achievement:
> A completed work, and more..
> With our tag lines, bios, covers,
> We are part of a new breed
> Where the marketing and sales
> Are as vital as the read.
> So, whatever be the outcome,
> Selected or adrift,
> We should all be mega proud
> Of our awesome writing gift.


Love it, B! Well said!  Good luck to you!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Evenstar said:


> Hi, Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


Stunned. Speechless. So sorry.  I read your post and had to leave and come back because I didn't have words. ((Hugs)) My heart goes out to you. I really thought you had this. That being said, you still do! I say strike while the iron is hot! Go for it! 
I'm expecting I'll be getting my own email of doom soon enough. Then I can take my own advice.


----------



## JFahey

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


Wow! I thought for sure you got it! So sorry, Elena! ((hugs)) Don't give up! I want to read it, as do so many that nominated you. 2.3K is an amazing amount of page views. Keep your head held high. You did well!


----------



## jnicholls

I personally would strike while the iron is hot! damn...forgot to include the quote!! bahahaha



> My big question now is do I publish it straight away (strike while the iron is hot) or do I wait until I have book two ready and promotions in place etc etc. Maybe pre-order is the solution, I don't know...


----------



## ....

bfleetwood said:


> The stand out features on your cover, for me, were the lettering & clock. I was intrigued by the contrast between that & the stone balustrade - guess you need the cover to remain recognisable in some way but sure scouts will read it regardless (especially as they will get free download!) so you need to be happy with what's going out to, hopefully, a wider readership.


Thanks, Becky. Well, let's see if I can get something a little better. I don't have a huge amount of time to do so, so it's encouraging that my existing cover made some good impressions. I don't want to change it so much that it's unrecognisable -- I don't think that would be in the spirit of things after going through my campaign with it... It got me this far.


----------



## Laurie Cook

I received my NO email as well.  Unfortunately, it looks like I'm in good company for the wrong reason.  There have been rejections for some books that I was positive were going to make it.  My effort will be out on Amazon tomorrow.  Hope the others self-publish so I can read some excellent books.


----------



## Kay7979

Laurie Cook said:


> I received my NO email as well. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm in good company for the wrong reason. There have been rejections for some books that I was positive were going to make it. My effort will be out on Amazon tomorrow. Hope the others self-publish so I can read some excellent books.


So sorry to hear this news, Laurie, But I'm glad you're not wasting any time publishing your book. Best wishes!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Laurie Cook said:


> I received my NO email as well. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm in good company for the wrong reason. There have been rejections for some books that I was positive were going to make it. My effort will be out on Amazon tomorrow. Hope the others self-publish so I can read some excellent books.


WOW! You go, girl! That's fast. Sorry you didn't get the answer you were hoping for, but glad to see you aren't letting it slow your roll!
I loved your cover. It caught my attention from the git-go.


----------



## Laurie Cook

MichelleKidd said:


> WOW! You go, girl! That's fast. Sorry you didn't get the answer you were hoping for, but glad to see you aren't letting it slow your roll!
> I loved your cover. It caught my attention from the git-go.


Thank you. Actually, I had the book ready to go, but then decided to give Kindle Scout a try first. I hope that a few Scouters will want to read and purchase the book and maybe even leave a few reviews.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
1 day left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
1 day left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
4 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
4 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
5 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
9 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
11 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
12 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
12 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
15 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
15 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
16 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
18 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
19 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
22 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## SilverShadow87

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why





Laurie Cook said:


> I received my NO email as well. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm in good company for the wrong reason. There have been rejections for some books that I was positive were going to make it. My effort will be out on Amazon tomorrow. Hope the others self-publish so I can read some excellent books.


Sorry you didn't get picked, Elena and Laurie!  I'm definitely in the 'I'll grab a copy when it's out' camp for both of them, though - they look fantastic and I know you're both going to get good sales from them, regardless of whether they were picked or not.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes, they mean a ton.
> 
> I'm drowning my sorrows tonight and then getting back on the horse tomorrow with fresh energy.
> 
> My big question now is do I publish it straight away (strike while the iron is hot) or do I wait until I have book two ready and promotions in place etc etc. Maybe pre-order is the solution, I don't know...


Man, I was SO sure they'd grab that book.

I think I'd hold off until book two is ready to hit the publish button. As far as I understand it they'll send the THIS BOOK IS NOW AVAILABLE notice out whenever YOU decide so it wouldn't hurt to take the time to build up a proper launch strategy. This isn't your first rodeo, after all. You've had plenty of experience launching new books in the past. Why panic now?


----------



## jnicholls

Such sad news to wake up to on here. So many peeps who didn't get the gig. Sorry to everyone. I would love to know what goes on these peeps minds. I had a weird dream that I had to meet with someone for my book, and it was sort of an interview and I fluffed it! lmao...ugh..then I got online to check my stats for yesterday and they were dreadful. lol. We can only do our best and keep going. ♥


----------



## Evenstar

I know, I got even more not selected emails this morning.  Some of those books looked great.

Laurie, I will definitely read and review

x


----------



## Lara B

Laurie Cook said:


> I received my NO email as well. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm in good company for the wrong reason. There have been rejections for some books that I was positive were going to make it. My effort will be out on Amazon tomorrow. Hope the others self-publish so I can read some excellent books.


Awwww. Sorry, Laurie. I liked your premise a lot. Was looking forward to hearing you were selected.


----------



## Lara B

lincolnjcole said:


> I added your stats to the ongoing spreadsheet of results on my kindle scout guide. Thanks!
> 
> All in all, it really sucks not getting picked, especially when your campaign is going really well and it feels like you're about to be picked. Lots of time spend hot and trending plus decent page views really makes it look like your book is going to be awesome when it comes out, and you get the added benefit of a lot of eyeballs on the campaign early.
> 
> They could. They've also not been picking a lot recently anyway. When they picked my book, they actually picked several from similar genres all at once, though in general they were different kinds of books in those genres. I think they are focusing more on picking books around a sales idea rather than a 'this looks good, that looks good' system to actually try to build campaigns around books. It's hard to tell if it's working, though, but for some books they REALLY seem interested in selling the hell out of them (one book chosen at the same time as mine has been selling 100+ copies daily).


Since you're keeping stats - I wonder if you might be able to speak to something I've been wondering. We hear about books with thousands of page views who don't get selected. I personally know two people who remained on the Hot and Trending list nearly their entire campaign but weren't selected. Have you seen a book with less traffic and less time on the Hot and Trending list selected for publication?


----------



## Lara B

JFahey said:


> Sorry guys. Don't want you to think I just left the board after my campaign. I got tied up at work.
> So, I've got Stone Singer, Chroma: Imogen's Secret and Merely Players. Good luck Joseph, B and Patricia!


Ugh. Work. I understand! Met myself coming and going yesterday and was so exhausted when I got home - only to find I'd dropped off the Hot and Trending list  Ah, well. Hope today is better for you!


----------



## Lara B

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 1 day left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 1 day left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
> 4 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
> 4 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
> 5 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 9 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> 11 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 12 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 12 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 15 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 15 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 16 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 18 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
> 19 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 22 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve - you're awesome  I want you to know how much your list is appreciated!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lara B said:


> Since you're keeping stats - I wonder if you might be able to speak to something I've been wondering. We hear about books with thousands of page views who don't get selected. I personally know two people who remained on the Hot and Trending list nearly their entire campaign but weren't selected. Have you seen a book with less traffic and less time on the Hot and Trending list selected for publication?


Yes...If you look at my Kindle Scout Guide in the signature, there are two different spreadsheets included on that webpage that I keep up to date:

The first is what was chosen and when so you can compare how many books Amazon takes per month year over year.

The second is (self-reported) stats about campaigns that were or were not picked. A couple of campaigns that were picked were very low, but generally they aren't low. The median for selected campaigns by H&T and page views is quite a bit higher with selected books, which means that the really high ones that aren't picked and the really low ones that are picked are outliers in the data. Some books have been chosen with 0-20 hours in H&T, which goes back to the "this entire process means very little because Amazon editors make the final decision" fact of how it works.

Also, the H&T list has changed multiple times since inception, which means someone who spent 100% of their campaign on hot and trending in 2015 means something completely different than the same feat in 2016. it's an evolving algorithm with much better data to support it, so there is very little we can actually nail down about what different numbers mean. For example, if you're in with tough company and trend for 30% of the campaign, that means more than if you're in against crappy books and trend 100% of the time, but there is no way us outsiders can tell exactly what Amazon is looking at.


----------



## Lara B

lincolnjcole said:


> Yes...If you look at my Kindle Scout Guide in the signature, there are two different spreadsheets included on that webpage that I keep up to date:
> 
> The first is what was chosen and when so you can compare how many books Amazon takes per month year over year.


This is awesome! Thank you


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

MichelleKidd said:


> Welcome to the board, Marie! Glad to have you here!
> It's wonderful that you've helped Kay!
> 
> @Jada, is that only for those that were here to nominate? The link took me to your KS page. Did I miss something?
> 
> Counting down the hours . . .


Thanks for the welcome, Michelle! It's even more work than I anticipated, but I'm learning a lot of very useful things and I'm Kay's number one fan, so I really want to see this book succeed.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

Michele Brouder said:


> Welcome Marie!
> I'm new here myself.


Thanks for the welcome, Michele! I'm looking forward to getting to know you and your writing.


----------



## bfleetwood

Laurie Cook said:


> I received my NO email as well.


Very sorry Laurie. It all seems a bit of a lottery right now 

Thanks for the daily updates Steve & wisdom along with Lincoln

Last day tomorrow and then sleep ?!?!


----------



## jnicholls

This is a question for Lincoln..... Do you think that no matter how popular a book appears to be, because of the votes or hours spent in hot n trending...if after they have read it, they don't think it's anything that they want to push?? And by that I mean that they are specifically looking for something outside the norm....not the usual book for whichever genre it's in? I know they read the books, but I don't if they read them all...but I have to assume they at least read a portion of them to make a decision. What are your thoughts on this Lincoln?


----------



## lincolnjcole

jnicholls said:


> This is a question for Lincoln..... Do you think that no matter how popular a book appears to be, because of the votes or hours spent in hot n trending...if after they have read it, they don't think it's anything that they want to push?? And by that I mean that they are specifically looking for something outside the norm....not the usual book for whichever genre it's in? I know they read the books, but I don't if they read them all...but I have to assume they at least read a portion of them to make a decision. What are your thoughts on this Lincoln?


My guess for how this works: they look at every book that comes through their campaign process, but they only seriously consider about 15% of them. This is based on if the book just 'sparks' something in them OR if it had a great campaign and seems like something they want to work with. Keep in mind that they are selecting new books AND supporting the previous 150+ books that have been picked, which means the process is streamlined and they only take books if they really feel it is a good fit.

I don't think they are necessarily looking for anything 'outside the norm.' I think, alternatively, that they are looking for books that are entirely normal and fit into a genre without being something too 'new'.

The thing is, a HUGE part of why Kindle Scout exists is to generate great content for Kindle Unlimited users. Amazon wants readers to pay 10 bucks a month for their program and promises they will have great books to read. Major publishers and many authors WILL NOT use Kindle Unlimited because of the exclusivity deals, which means right off the bat a lot of books aren't going to be included.

Worse, what if Amazon picks a book to promote like crazy to their kindle unlimited users and the author pulls the book back out? Then Amazon has spent a lot of money promoting a book and their readers are frustrated that the book isn't even available.

With Kindle Scout, the books are being published by Amazon for Amazon. They can guarantee they are good books that are worth promoting to their KU readers, and we can't pull them back out of the system every three months and mess Amazon up. Which means, what Amazon wants from these books is 'good' content in a genre that doesn't break the genre or try to be something bigger.

Essentially, my feeling on it is that they will look over the content everyone submits, but they can tell pretty fast if something is a good fit or not. If your book isn't a good fit, it'll get passed up no matter what...but, if they have 2-3 books that are good fits, then it'll be your campaign and the nominations that set it apart.

Keep in mind, when a major publisher puts out a new book, they give away between 1,000 and 3,000 free copies to review places (many of which they have deals/partnerships with...you scratch my back, etc.) to generate interest. Amazon's match for that is giving away you nomination copies to get reviews, so the more nominations you have the more reviews you can get and the stronger your book is.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> During my campaign I did only one promotion, which created a massive spike, but other than that it was all readers and you guys. To help out with anyone keeping stats I had 650 hours in H&T and 2.3k page views.
> 
> I'm just grateful they didn't keep me waiting long to hear the news, but I would seriously pay a lot of money for feedback direct from the scouts as to why


Geez, that's so disappointing!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Laurie Cook said:


> I received my NO email as well. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm in good company for the wrong reason. There have been rejections for some books that I was positive were going to make it. My effort will be out on Amazon tomorrow. Hope the others self-publish so I can read some excellent books.


So sorry to hear this. It's disheartening to see that they aren't accepting many books. There's a lot of good stuff out there.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

I'm planning a submission after a long hiatus. Back from the void!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Michele Brouder said:


> So sorry to hear this. It's disheartening to see that they aren't accepting many books. There's a lot of good stuff out there.


Michele, Kindle Scout accepts LOTS of books - 186 so far, in under two years! Compare that with a traditional slush pile.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lexi Revellian said:


> Michele, Kindle Scout accepts LOTS of books - 186 so far, in under two years! Compare that with a traditional slush pile.


I guess because I've only started following this thread in the last week, it seems like there's an awful lot of rejections for some high quality material. But it's good that the competition is so stiff, it will make you a better writer.


----------



## Lori Saltis

lincolnjcole said:


> Essentially, my feeling on it is that they will look over the content everyone submits, but they can tell pretty fast if something is a good fit or not. If your book isn't a good fit, it'll get passed up no matter what...but, if they have 2-3 books that are good fits, then it'll be your campaign and the nominations that set it apart.


Thank you, Lincoln, for all the great information you provide us.

I'm trying not to feel discouraged. I've got 4 days left and my numbers are underwhelming. I've only had 15 hours in H&T and that was after I promoted my book on my main source of social media. The experience has taught me a lot about social media and the perks of not being a wallflower.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lori Saltis said:


> Thank you, Lincoln, for all the great information you provide us.
> 
> I'm trying not to feel discouraged. I've got 4 days left and my numbers are underwhelming. I've only had 15 hours in H&T and that was after I promoted my book on my main source of social media. The experience has taught me a lot about social media and the perks of not being a wallflower.


It's all a process and you'll keep getting better at it over time. My first book went horribly on Kindle Scout, and I got 15x as many page views on the second campaign. Just keep with it and have fun!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I have two questions:

When does the 45 day exclusivity period begin? When you submit or the first day or your campaign?

How many words is the sample reading? Do they take it from your mss or do you upload that separately? I seem to remember reading it was 3500 words but I need some clarification.

Thanks


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> When does the 45 day exclusivity period begin? When you submit or the first day or your campaign?
> 
> How many words is the sample reading? Do they take it from your mss or do you upload that separately? I seem to remember reading it was 3500 words but I need some clarification.
> 
> Thanks


the 45 day exclusivity period begins when you submit the book to Kindle Scout as soon as YOU send it in (because your agreement to the contract/deal starts when you hit submit).

They will build your excerpt based on the book you submit, and it will be 10%, which is the same amount YOU can promote on your own website or other locations (so, 5,000 words usually, sometimes more or less depending on the length of your book and where they feel a good cutoff point is).


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Michele Brouder said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> When does the 45 day exclusivity period begin? When you submit or the first day or your campaign?
> 
> How many words is the sample reading? Do they take it from your mss or do you upload that separately? I seem to remember reading it was 3500 words but I need some clarification.
> 
> Thanks


The first day of the campaign, although if you're declined I don't think you have to go the full 45 days.

I don't know the exact word count of the excerpt, but with my book they took the first thirty or so pages from the manuscript and found a good ending point so that the excerpt didn't end abruptly. I thought that was a nice touch on their part.


----------



## lincolnjcole

PatriciaThomson said:


> The first day of the campaign, although if you're declined I don't think you have to go the full 45 days.
> 
> I don't know the exact word count of the excerpt, but with my book they took the first thirty or so pages from the manuscript and found a good ending point so that the excerpt didn't end abruptly. I thought that was a nice touch on their part.


If you are declined the contract ends immediately...but, it's from your submission, not the campaign (usually it takes 2 days from the submission to campaign starting).

I just checked the contract again and verified this: it definitely says from the submission, not the campaign, though I doubt the two days mean much for most people! (unless you get declined after 13 days, then you could attack Amazon for breaching the contract! lol...they would just say 'you could have shopped it around these last couple of days).


----------



## Greg Meritt

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 1 day left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 1 day left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
> 4 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
> 4 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
> 5 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 9 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> 11 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 12 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 12 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 15 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 15 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 16 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 18 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
> 19 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 22 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I have the first three on the list nominated. And today I have taken the plunge and started my campaign. So I'm waiting for the email from Kindle Scout about when it goes live. Now the fun begins, eh?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> I have the first three on the list nominated. And today I have taken the plunge and started my campaign. So I'm waiting for the email from Kindle Scout about when it goes live. Now the fun begins, eh?


Welcome, welcome!

Try not to panic too much during the campaign. 30 days is a long time, you will find out!


----------



## Lori Saltis

Sorry to hear the news, Elena and Laurie.   You have great books and our support!  



Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
> 1 day left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
> 1 day left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood


In my queue. Good luck, all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> the 45 day exclusivity period begins when you submit the book to Kindle Scout as soon as YOU send it in (because your agreement to the contract/deal starts when you hit submit).
> 
> They will build your excerpt based on the book you submit, and it will be 10%, which is the same amount YOU can promote on your own website or other locations (so, 5,000 words usually, sometimes more or less depending on the length of your book and where they feel a good cutoff point is).


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Michele Brouder

PatriciaThomson said:


> The first day of the campaign, although if you're declined I don't think you have to go the full 45 days.
> 
> I don't know the exact word count of the excerpt, but with my book they took the first thirty or so pages from the manuscript and found a good ending point so that the excerpt didn't end abruptly. I thought that was a nice touch on their part.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## stillmyheart

Got the top three in my nominations, good luck, guys!

4 days left for me. Anxiety is building. Pretty much all of my hits are still coming from Tumblr, because I notice on days when I don't reblog my promo post, my hits get way down, but when I do remember to reblog it, the hits jump back up. I'm hoping when it goes into the "Ending Soon" category, I'll get a nice boost in hits and hopefully get back into H&T, since it seems a lot of books on their last day or with one day left wind up in Hot & Trending.


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> I have the first three on the list nominated. And today I have taken the plunge and started my campaign. So I'm waiting for the email from Kindle Scout about when it goes live. Now the fun begins, eh?


Yay! It's about time you joined us! Good luck, Greg.


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> My guess for how this works: they look at every book that comes through their campaign process, but they only seriously consider about 15% of them. This is based on if the book just 'sparks' something in them OR if it had a great campaign and seems like something they want to work with. Keep in mind that they are selecting new books AND supporting the previous 150+ books that have been picked, which means the process is streamlined and they only take books if they really feel it is a good fit.
> 
> I don't think they are necessarily looking for anything 'outside the norm.' I think, alternatively, that they are looking for books that are entirely normal and fit into a genre without being something too 'new'.
> 
> The thing is, a HUGE part of why Kindle Scout exists is to generate great content for Kindle Unlimited users. Amazon wants readers to pay 10 bucks a month for their program and promises they will have great books to read. Major publishers and many authors WILL NOT use Kindle Unlimited because of the exclusivity deals, which means right off the bat a lot of books aren't going to be included.
> 
> Worse, what if Amazon picks a book to promote like crazy to their kindle unlimited users and the author pulls the book back out? Then Amazon has spent a lot of money promoting a book and their readers are frustrated that the book isn't even available.
> 
> With Kindle Scout, the books are being published by Amazon for Amazon. They can guarantee they are good books that are worth promoting to their KU readers, and we can't pull them back out of the system every three months and mess Amazon up. Which means, what Amazon wants from these books is 'good' content in a genre that doesn't break the genre or try to be something bigger.
> 
> Essentially, my feeling on it is that they will look over the content everyone submits, but they can tell pretty fast if something is a good fit or not. If your book isn't a good fit, it'll get passed up no matter what...but, if they have 2-3 books that are good fits, then it'll be your campaign and the nominations that set it apart.
> 
> Keep in mind, when a major publisher puts out a new book, they give away between 1,000 and 3,000 free copies to review places (many of which they have deals/partnerships with...you scratch my back, etc.) to generate interest. Amazon's match for that is giving away you nomination copies to get reviews, so the more nominations you have the more reviews you can get and the stronger your book is.


Fascinating insights and speculations. Has there ever been a case where a book wasn't right for Kindle Press, but the editors liked it well enough to offer a contract with one of their genre imprints?


----------



## jnicholls

Thank you for that Lincoln!!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Kay7979 said:


> Fascinating insights and speculations. Has there ever been a case where a book wasn't right for Kindle Press, but the editors liked it well enough to offer a contract with one of their genre imprints?


_The Eagle Tree_ is a Kindle Scout book that was passed up to Little A. It's still on the list of KS publications, so it's sort of both...


----------



## SharonLit

Hi Lexi,
Just out of curiosity you had book one slected for publication and had to do the whole kindle scout again for book two in the series? They didn't offer to publish it without doing the campaign?

More in general does anyone know how it works for series? Once you have a book in a series published they don't consider also all the others?

Thanks,
Great discussion


----------



## Linda Cousine

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys. I just got the NO email. Vampires and The Holy Grail was _not_ selected for publication.
> 
> I have to say that after more than three weeks straight in hot and trending 24 hours a day, I confess I had mentally spent the advance. I'm kind of reeling.
> 
> That's crazy! I thought for sure you would be chosen. (I hadn't been on this board since my non-successful run, but I popped back on to catch up and vote for those in their final hours.) Could the experience be any more stressful!?! Ugh! On the upside, when you do publish, everyone who voted will be notified that your book is available, and that level of promotion is hard to come by.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

SharonLit said:


> Hi Lexi,
> Just out of curiosity you had book one slected for publication and had to do the whole kindle scout again for book two in the series? They didn't offer to publish it without doing the campaign?
> 
> More in general does anyone know how it works for series? Once you have a book in a series published they don't consider also all the others?
> 
> Thanks,
> Great discussion


Though you are allowed to submit directly, the word on our KS winners FB group is that Kindle Press staff are so overstretched you get a quicker response by doing Kindle Scout than by submitting direct. Some second books have been selected, others not. Some authors choose to self-publish their second book in a series for various reasons. I've been very happy with Kindle Press, so would love them to publish TR2.


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> _The Eagle Tree_ is a Kindle Scout book that was passed up to Little A. It's still on the list of KS publications, so it's sort of both...


I actually never heard of Little A. Just looked it up and read about Day One as well.


----------



## jnicholls

SharonLit said:


> Hi Lexi,
> Just out of curiosity you had book one slected for publication and had to do the whole kindle scout again for book two in the series? They didn't offer to publish it without doing the campaign?
> 
> More in general does anyone know how it works for series? Once you have a book in a series published they don't consider also all the others?
> 
> Thanks,
> Great discussion


I know from a friend that if they accept the first book in the series, when you're ready to upload the 2nd, you don't have to go thru the campaign process....however...you don't automatically get accepted.

I also have another question. Who has submitted their document edited to the Chicago Style? Also... who did have their doc edited at all?


----------



## MichelleKidd

Greg Meritt said:


> So I'm waiting for the email from Kindle Scout about when it goes live. Now the fun begins, eh?


YAY!  So happy to hear that! Wishing you much success, with The Adoption!


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> I know from a friend that if they accept the first book in the series, when you're ready to upload the 2nd, you don't have to go thru the campaign process....however...you don't automatically get accepted.
> 
> I also have another question. Who has submitted their document edited to the Chicago Style? Also... who did have their doc edited at all?


I did. I went over my MS more times than I care to count. Then my sister, a retired English teacher, went over it following the Chicago Manual of style. I did some final tweaks and probably intoduced a few errors, but nothing too serious, I hope. I sent a sample to a professional editor for a final check and she said it was fine and she would feel guilty taking my money, so that became my final draft for KS.

When I see a MS with glaring errors I question the competence of the writer, so time and money spent on editing is a good investment IMO.


----------



## stillmyheart

jnicholls said:


> Who has submitted their document edited to the Chicago Style? Also... who did have their doc edited at all?


I edited my book several times, though I didn't bother with Chicago Style... But I can't afford to pay to have someone edit my stuff, so I have several friends who I know will be honest with me about what works and what doesn't. My first round of edits was like, three years ago, and I had two people read it then, and made some edits based on their suggestions. Then when I picked it up again this year, I had three people read it over, made more edits based on their feedback, then had those three read it again, plus two others who had never read it before and didn't know anything about it.


----------



## jnicholls

My editor used the Chicago style...I still have to correct a couple of things because she's american and changed my word...'mum' to 'mom' which doesn't go, and I only noticed that after I'd uploaded. I know we get a chance to upload a new manuscript if we don't get accepted and before it's published so should be cool.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Got you all covered.

Good luck!

1 day left Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
1 day left Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
1 day left Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Thanks for the support, Tom!


----------



## Ellie Robbins

jnicholls said:


> I know from a friend that if they accept the first book in the series, when you're ready to upload the 2nd, you don't have to go thru the campaign process....however...you don't automatically get accepted.
> 
> I also have another question. Who has submitted their document edited to the Chicago Style? Also... who did have their doc edited at all?


I had my book, Everyday Monsters, professionally edited to the Chicago Manual of Style before I had even heard of Kindle Scout. It cost me $1300 for about 85k words, but dammit, I wanted to give my book the best shot I could and to me that meant having everything done professionally. I still consider it one of the best investments in my book and my psyche that I've made yet. No matter what happens, I'll know that I didn't cut any corners, you know?


----------



## Evenstar

I wouldn't dream of submitting to something like this without a professional edit. My book went through two because I'm so paranoid about typos. 

Didn't help though    I think I'm going to be one of those "examples" where the stats were excellent and I couldn't have done more, but it still didn't get selected.


----------



## Steve Vernon

The list is about to get smaller again. Three more authors step towards the brink. Three more authors, with their fingers callused and blistered from checking and rechecking the H&T listings.

No pressure, now.


All right - so let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Stone Singer by Joseph J. Bailey
LAST DAY LEFT! Merely Players by Patricia Thomson
LAST DAY LEFT! Chroma: Imogen's Secret by B. Fleetwood
3 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
3 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
4 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
8 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
10 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
11 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
11 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
14 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
14 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
15 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
17 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
18 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
21 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## jnicholls

Good Morning Peeps! 
Thank you Steve for the list...and you're right, it is getting smaller! 
Have a fab day peeps, happy pimping!


----------



## bfleetwood

Tom Swyers said:


> Got you all covered.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Tom - and everyone who nominated Imogen's Secret. The final day has come & although I've had an amazing campaign, I realise it doesn't follow that Chroma will be selected. Last five chosen were all blokes so time for a female?!


----------



## ....

Hi guys,

This is the cover that helped me get the Scout deal:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MQP9LU0F3GGF

I don't enjoy the untouched blueness of it at all... Myself and someone else are attempting to revamp it during the 30 days. This is but one of the contenders. Do we think this is an improvement? I'm expecting a no -- I honestly can't tell anymore -- but maybe I'll be surprised. You'll need to go here:

www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover

Thanks muchly.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Hi everyone,

I'll be jumping in to the Scout pool within the next month or so (once I have the cover art for my debut YA novel). But I wanted to drop in quickly and say that I think this thread is a great support system.

Also, Ellie, I really enjoyed the excerpt for Everyday Monsters (and nominated it). Can't wait to read the rest of the story.


----------



## lincolnjcole

sbiglowwrites said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be jumping in to the Scout pool within the next month or so (once I have the cover art for my debut YA novel). But I wanted to drop in quickly and say that I think this thread is a great support system.
> 
> Also, Ellie, I really enjoyed the excerpt for Everyday Monsters (and nominated it). Can't wait to read the rest of the story.


Welcome and congratulations on making that step to give scout a try! This thread is definitely one of the best places to meet people involved in this!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my cover that helped me get the Scout deal:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MQP9LU0F3GGF
> 
> I don't enjoy the untouched blueness of it at all... Myself and someone else are attempting to revamp it during the 30 days. This is but one of the contenders. Do we think this is an improvement? I'm expecting a no -- I honestly can't tell anymore -- but maybe I'll be surprised. You'll need to go here:
> 
> www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover
> 
> Thanks muchly.


I think I prefer the old one. I definitely prefer your author name in the original colour. The balustrade looks a tad garish now...and the third baluster from the left is outshone by the stone behind it.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my cover that helped me get the Scout deal:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MQP9LU0F3GGF
> 
> I don't enjoy the untouched blueness of it at all... Myself and someone else are attempting to revamp it during the 30 days. This is but one of the contenders. Do we think this is an improvement? I'm expecting a no -- I honestly can't tell anymore -- but maybe I'll be surprised. You'll need to go here:
> 
> www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover
> 
> Thanks muchly.


I agree with Lexi. I like the old cover better.


----------



## jnicholls

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is the cover that helped me get the Scout deal:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MQP9LU0F3GGF
> 
> I don't enjoy the untouched blueness of it at all... Myself and someone else are attempting to revamp it during the 30 days. This is but one of the contenders. Do we think this is an improvement? I'm expecting a no -- I honestly can't tell anymore -- but maybe I'll be surprised. You'll need to go here:
> 
> www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover
> 
> Thanks muchly.


I coudln't see a difference other than the one on the site looked a tad brighter... or am I blind? Love it though Ryan.


----------



## ....

Thanks both -- I know a couple of advocates for the new cover, so it's a tie right now. Does anyone else want to weigh in? My problem with the existing one is that it's not very dynamic or modern... it says only half of what I think it should say, but still, it got me this far. I'm not quite ready to give up on the new one, but all opinions are being taken very seriously.


----------



## ....

jnicholls said:


> I coudln't see a difference other than the one on the site looked a tad brighter... or am I blind? Love it though Ryan.


Thank you. It's the same composite, but with a soft touch on the typeface, a vignette border, and some brightness and toxic tints introduced all-round. The moon/clock has been brightened, too.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Ryan, I don't know if it helps but I actually liked the clock when it wasn't quite as bright. I found it a bit distracting for some reason.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

jnicholls said:


> My editor used the Chicago style...I still have to correct a couple of things because she's american and changed my word...'mum' to 'mom' which doesn't go, and I only noticed that after I'd uploaded. I know we get a chance to upload a new manuscript if we don't get accepted and before it's published so should be cool.


That's one problem I've noticed when there's a mismatch between the author and editor in terms of American and British spelling and slang. Sometimes it can be just as important as the Chicago style thing.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is the cover that helped me get the Scout deal:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MQP9LU0F3GGF
> 
> I don't enjoy the untouched blueness of it at all... Myself and someone else are attempting to revamp it during the 30 days. This is but one of the contenders. Do we think this is an improvement? I'm expecting a no -- I honestly can't tell anymore -- but maybe I'll be surprised. You'll need to go here:
> 
> www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover
> 
> Thanks muchly.





jnicholls said:


> I coudln't see a difference other than the one on the site looked a tad brighter... or am I blind? Love it though Ryan.


I'm with Julie. I don't see a lot of difference. But you know I LOVED the original cover. Is there a way to put them side by side? If not, I'd still go with the original.


----------



## bfleetwood

Ryan D said:


> Do we think this is an improvement?


Ryan - In my humble opinion, I think it IS an improvement. The lettering stands out much better - really important when your cover is a teeny tumbnail on a page full of others - and it sparkles more. I really prefer the new one and think it is also faithful to the original. If you compare side by side - make them both small to see what you think. Can't wait for the launch! B


----------



## ....

Thanks guys !

Side-by-side comparison now here:


www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover

The width seems to have shrunk slightly. No idea how, but this is still high res. Hopefully not a problem... Scout gave measurement suggestions but the cover sizes on the site seem to vary to my untrained eye. I think as long as it's high res and taller than it is wide, it will suffice for an ebook...


----------



## Greg Meritt

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is the cover that helped me get the Scout deal:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MQP9LU0F3GGF
> 
> I don't enjoy the untouched blueness of it at all... Myself and someone else are attempting to revamp it during the 30 days. This is but one of the contenders. Do we think this is an improvement? I'm expecting a no -- I honestly can't tell anymore -- but maybe I'll be surprised. You'll need to go here:
> 
> www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover
> 
> Thanks muchly.


Okay, my turn to jump in. At the risk of sounding completely unoriginal, I have to agree with Lexi, I like the old one better too.


----------



## Greg Meritt

MichelleKidd said:


> YAY!  So happy to hear that! Wishing you much success, with The Adoption!


Thank you Michelle. My campaign goes live 9/9/2016 at 12:00am EDT, so tomorrow I will be begging Steve to put me on the list! I know it's growing shorter and I just want to help...ha ha  This is a great thread and you guys are wonderful at supporting each other.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Filled my slots with Stone Singer, Merely Players and Chroma: Imogen's Secret.

Good luck to Joseph, Patricia and B. Fleetwood


----------



## bfleetwood

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Good luck to Joseph, Patricia and B. Fleetwood


Thanks Lloyd

Good luck with your campaign Greg

I'll be honest - 30 days? Seems like 90!

B


----------



## Greg Meritt

bfleetwood said:


> Thanks Lloyd
> 
> Good luck with your campaign Greg
> 
> I'll be honest - 30 days? Seems like 90!
> 
> B


Thank you B. I have you nominated (the top three slots) and I'm pulling for you! And yes, I've heard it's 30 nerve-wracking days that seem to never end. Makes me wonder why I'm doing this....Hmm.


----------



## Lara B

Ryan D said:


> Thanks guys !
> 
> Side-by-side comparison now here:
> 
> www DOT ryandaff DOT com/cover


Hi, Ryan! You're struggling with a similar issue I ran into when working with my cover designer - at one point I liked different aspects of two drafts. We went back and forth until all the desired aspects were included in my final cover. What a wonderful feeling to open the file and think, "Yes. That's my cover." You might be able to do the same sort of thing. I like the brightness in the second version, but also like the more muted clock in your original. And I think you want your name to stand out nicely as it does on the original cover. Just my two cents.


----------



## Lara B

bfleetwood said:


> Good luck with your campaign Greg
> 
> I'll be honest - 30 days? Seems like 90!
> 
> B


I so agree with B. A 30-day campaign on kindle scout is the longest 30 days ever. I know fretting doesn't help, but the anxiety level is up. Good luck, Greg!


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Greg Meritt said:


> Thank you B. I have you nominated (the top three slots) and I'm pulling for you! And yes, I've heard it's 30 nerve-wracking days that seem to never end. Makes me wonder why I'm doing this....Hmm.


Thanks to all who nominated _Merely Players_. I don't know if it got enough eyeballs to make a difference, but we'll see. It wasn't quite as nerve-wracking for me since my imminent layoff from my Real World Job kind of distracted me.  Still, I feel like I built a base on which to start and hey--I finished a novel! How many people do that, right? For that alone we should all be proud of ourselves!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated the top three spots today!


----------



## Kay7979

After tomorrow I'll have three empty slots for new nominations.


----------



## ....

Lara B said:


> Hi, Ryan! You're struggling with a similar issue I ran into when working with my cover designer - at one point I liked different aspects of two drafts. We went back and forth until all the desired aspects were included in my final cover. What a wonderful feeling to open the file and think, "Yes. That's my cover." You might be able to do the same sort of thing. I like the brightness in the second version, but also like the more muted clock in your original. And I think you want your name to stand out nicely as it does on the original cover. Just my two cents.


Hi Lara. Thanks -- I like your cover a lot. You know, my new cover looks different on every single screen... I've only just found a screen that reveals my name looks pink. That can be fixed though; I may very well have a look at the moon again too.

Kindle Scout easily becomes all-consuming... I had a life before all this, and hopefully I'll have one after it too.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lara B said:


> I so agree with B. A 30-day campaign on kindle scout is the longest 30 days ever. I know fretting doesn't help, but the anxiety level is up. Good luck, Greg!


Thank you Lara. It hasn't even started yet and I'm already nervous.


----------



## JFahey

OK. Been away too long. So where to start. I'm going to attempt to do this all in one post. Wish me luck!

Good luck to Joseph, Patricia and B. Fleetwood! Got you all covered! And B, yup 30 days is a very long time, but it's also a great opportunity. 

Steve, yes, I too am still nursing my blistered fingers,   I think what caused it the most was keeping up with all the Facebook postings and the twitter followers. Well worth every bit and nothing a few bandages can't fix!  

Greg, I can't wait to read it and wish you luck! The cover looks great! I might have to stay up until 12:15 tonight to be one of the first to nominate!  

Elena, my vampire writer buddy, don't give up! I still want to read it! When do you plan to publish?

Welcome to the board Sarah!

And Ryan... OK, so putting my two cents in. Ah...wait...yes, I do have two cents on me. Putting it on the table. Now, this is only an opinion and probably a bias one since I like your cover and some of the features, but may I make a suggestion? Can you put the title that is on the new cover on the old? I ask only because your name is now in a darker purplish grey hew in the new cover and for some reason, the clock is now more green where before it had flex of gold in it. The flex are now more clustered rather than scattered so you lose the beauty of the face of the clock. Also, in the newer version a bit of the star details in the sky seem to disappear. It becomes more of a smaller grouping and purplish grey, as well. I think I like it scattered and brighter better (your original). I would just put the new title on the original cover. 

There... my two cents.


----------



## jnicholls

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> That's one problem I've noticed when there's a mismatch between the author and editor in terms of American and British spelling and slang. Sometimes it can be just as important as the Chicago style thing.


I hear you. It's also trixie to know whether to stay with English spelling....ie...colour instead of USA color and Centre instead of Center. ... I decided that given the book was set in England, and I used a lot of local slang, that i would stick to the UK spelling.


----------



## Evenstar

JFahey said:


> Elena, my vampire writer buddy, don't give up! I still want to read it! When do you plan to publish?


Thanks hon, ditto.

It's ready to go now (I did a final version while waiting for the campaign to end), but I'm strongly considering writing book two before I release it and dropping them both together. So... December probably.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Okay . . . I forgot to mention I voted for B, Patricia, and Joseph.  Best of luck to you guys. (I can't imagine where my mind is these days, lol)

@ Greg!  I'm super excited for you. Maybe Jodi and I can sit up till midnight and fight over who gets to be first, lol!

Welcome, Sarah!  Look forward to getting to know you!

@Ryan ~ Thank you for putting them side by side. The new one is much brighter and looks nice, but I  still like the original clock better.  The green face in the second one distracts me.  Can you put the first clock on the new cover?  The clock is what drew me to the book when I first saw it.  Maybe bring your name forward, in front of the filter, so it isn't hidden beneath it so much. Just a thought  . . .


----------



## JFahey

Evenstar said:


> Thanks hon, ditto.
> 
> It's ready to go now (I did a final version while waiting for the campaign to end), but I'm strongly considering writing book two before I release it and dropping them both together. So... December probably.


Keep me updated! You going to launch through Amazon?

Oh, question for the board. How long does that email connection stay live? I mean, will you still be able to publish through Amazon as well as Create Space and link to all those that nominated you in two months? Or does it really have to be right away?


----------



## Lara B

JFahey said:


> Oh, question for the board. How long does that email connection stay live? I mean, will you still be able to publish through Amazon as well as Create Space and link to all those that nominated you in two months? Or does it really have to be right away?


I'm glad you asked that, Jodi! I would like to know what sort of time frame we have too


----------



## sbiglowwrites

I'd like to know the answer, too. Although I would imagine if you were planning to self-publish it anyway it is all pretty much set to go and you could publish it relatively quickly.  But yeah, Not sure about that.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

sbiglowwrites said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be jumping in to the Scout pool within the next month or so (once I have the cover art for my debut YA novel). But I wanted to drop in quickly and say that I think this thread is a great support system.
> 
> Also, Ellie, I really enjoyed the excerpt for Everyday Monsters (and nominated it). Can't wait to read the rest of the story.


Thanks!!!!! I loved writing it. I'll send you an ARC if you want an early copy. I'm going to publish it immediately even if it doesn't get picked, and since we have no clue what will get picked or not, I figure it's better to be safe than sorry and send out some ARCs to people that are interested.

Edited to add all of this stuff, now that I'm done reading the rest of the thread: Ryan - I like the new cover except for the clock. The clock looks super green and garish to me, but your name also looks pink on my screen, so that that into consideration. I might need to adjust my colors lol.

I'm planning to self publish as wiiiiiide as possible if Everyday Monsters doesn't get picked up, and still offering a free copy to anyone that forwards me their "Thanks for nominating" email. Or you know, anyone that asks for an ARC to do a review on. I feel that right now I could use fans, readers and reviewers more than $1-2 per copy. Or maybe I'll make it free for the first month or so, I dunno. How do you price something as temporarily free? Does Amazon have a sale function for that?


----------



## ....

Thanks for the helpful comments on the cover, everyone. I'm reworking my name, and I'll take another look at the clock. It's possible I'll revert to the original draft, or some kind of middle-ground compromise.

I won't be around much for a few days, so best of luck to anyone still in limbo.


----------



## stillmyheart

Got my nominations in for B, Patricia, and Joseph. Good luck, guys!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

JFahey said:


> Oh, question for the board. How long does that email connection stay live? I mean, will you still be able to publish through Amazon as well as Create Space and link to all those that nominated you in two months? Or does it really have to be right away?


As far as I know there's no time limit. I published more than two months after my campaign finished and they still sent out the email for me (although that was a while ago now!)

I suspect you might get a higher response rate if you did it right away though. The email they send doesn't include the cover or blurb so people may have forgotten the title and why they wanted to read it if you wait too long. That's just a guess though, I don't have any data to back it up!


----------



## JFahey

MelanieCellier said:


> As far as I know there's no time limit. I published more than two months after my campaign finished and they still sent out the email for me (although that was a while ago now!)
> 
> I suspect you might get a higher response rate if you did it right away though. The email they send doesn't include the cover or blurb so people may have forgotten the title and why they wanted to read it if you wait too long. That's just a guess though, I don't have any data to back it up!


Thank you, Melanie. This campaign really gave me some great feedback.

So, my next question is with regards to Create Space and international rights. Do I have to copyright the book internationally too? Or if you hold the rights in US and it's original, you are fine?

This was the part that got me confused in the first place and how I stumbled across KS to begin with. I got confused with pricing of a printed 500 page book as well as international rights. Any suggestions on printed price? I don't want to be too low or too high. But with that many pages, you really only make pennies to the dollar on each print. I would like to maintain it through Amazon, but not sure of pricing.


----------



## Lori Saltis

bfleetwood said:


> Good luck with your campaign Greg
> 
> I'll be honest - 30 days? Seems like 90!


Welcome and good luck, Greg!

And, yes, it does feel more like 90 days! Best advice I got was to keep in mind that it's a marathon, not a sprint. Pace yourself.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Ryan D said:


> Thanks both -- I know a couple of advocates for the new cover, so it's a tie right now. Does anyone else want to weigh in? My problem with the existing one is that it's not very dynamic or modern... it says only half of what I think it should say, but still, it got me this far. I'm not quite ready to give up on the new one, but all opinions are being taken very seriously.


I would go to the categories you want to list in on Kindle and see what the bestseller covers look like. Your goal is to fit in but stand out in some way. Usually off white text (gothic like lettering) is found in suspense/thriller with darker cover colors.

Here are the categories you list on your scout campaign:

Literature & Fiction › Action & Adventure › Mystery, Thriller & Suspense › Suspense
Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Urban
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense › Thrillers › Crime
Science Fiction & Fantasy › Science Fiction › Time Travel

When I look at your cover, I see science fiction typeset. The cover backdrop is science fiction as well. The cover doesn't tell me anything about the story though, but maybe that's true for the category you want compete in

So I feel your cover fits only into the last category on your list. In reading your book description, I think that's what you're aiming for.

If that's where you want to be, then look at those covers and see what's going on. Here's a link for those books in last category:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/6361473011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last

But maybe there are other science fiction subcats that your book falls into. Check them out as well.

Given the cover and description, I don't think the book falls into the other three categories you listed.


----------



## SharonLit

Hi Lincoln,
Can I ask you the same question as Lexi: having been selected once already why run a second campaing? Couldn't you submit direct? You chose not to deliberately?

Just trying to get the hang of how much Kindle Scout gets you a foot inside Amazon publishing.

For titles selected in the past ... Can I ask if you had audiobooks or translations  produced?
Thanks


----------



## Steve Vernon

My golly, it's Friday. I can't wait for the weekend.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
2 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
3 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
7 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
9 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
10 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
10 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
13 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
13 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
14 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
16 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
17 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
20 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
29 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
29 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## AaronFrale

Hi all,

If you'd like to nominate my horror-comedy Othello and Zombies, that'd be awesome. Here's the link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3881GOSNIGZXL

Thank you,

Aaron


----------



## John Minx

Having recently been bucked from the saddle, and blooded in the ways of Kindle Scout, I've decided to dust my pants off and give it another go with a different novel. No more certain of its chances, but confident at least that the cover art won't prove such a handicap this time out, and hopeful that the book's premise might hook a few more readers than the one that came before. 
To my fallen comrades, I offer sincere commiserations (especially to Elena - I can understand why that was such a bruising fall). To those still in Scout purgatory, my thoughts are with you at this challenging time (fingers crossed for Chroma). And for those runners and riders who are still at the races - I salute your endurance and wish you well upon the homewards straight. 
Now there's nothing for it except to hand my details in to Steve and redouble my efforts:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/DZJOUQ6Z584V

Onwards!


----------



## ....

Tom Swyers said:


> I would go to the categories you want to list in on Kindle and see what the bestseller covers look like. Your goal is to fit in but stand out in some way. Usually off white text (gothic like lettering) is found in suspense/thriller with darker cover colors.
> 
> Here are the categories you list on your scout campaign:
> 
> Literature & Fiction › Action & Adventure › Mystery, Thriller & Suspense › Suspense
> Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Urban
> Mystery, Thriller & Suspense › Thrillers › Crime
> Science Fiction & Fantasy › Science Fiction › Time Travel
> 
> When I look at your cover, I see science fiction typeset. The cover backdrop is science fiction as well. The cover doesn't tell me anything about the story though, but maybe that's true for the category you want compete in
> 
> So I feel your cover fits only into the last category on your list. In reading your book description, I think that's what you're aiming for.
> 
> If that's where you want to be, then look at those covers and see what's going on. Here's a link for those books in last category:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/6361473011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kstore_1_5_last
> 
> But maybe there are other science fiction subcats that your book falls into. Check them out as well.
> 
> Given the cover and description, I don't think the book falls into the other three categories you listed.


Well, it does actually. I guess there's only so much to say in the world's shortest blurb limit, which I will certainly expand upon now. The concept is science fiction but the setting is urban (lots of London and Oxfordshire geography) retro-futuristic to the point that the 'future' is recognisably our present. I didn't want to write about Bladerunner-esque cityscapes and flying cars, so I didn't. The image on the cover depicts a terrace that crops up several times. I had allegorical/literary aspirations and the sci-fi is just one thread; I tried my hand at ornate prose. It's kind of an odd hybrid -- I admit this.

This book has already been selected for publication, so I want to remain faithful to the cover that got me this far. Any suggestions to make it more marketable or attractive are welcome, and hopefully I can pull a few of them off in time -- I've already brightened my name to match the title. I'm about to go on holiday, so, hmm, maybe I can't meddle much longer -- but I'm safe in the knowledge that Kindle will publish me whatever; there's no stopping this train now, I'd imagine.

I wouldn't be adverse to Amazon only categorising this under SF and literary.


----------



## cggaudet

Ryan D said:


> Well, it does actually. I guess there's only so much to say in the world's shortest blurb limit, which I will certainly expand upon now. The concept is science fiction but the setting is urban (lots of London and Oxfordshire geography) retro-futuristic to the point that the 'future' is recognisably our present. I didn't want to write about Bladerunner-esque cityscapes and flying cars, so I didn't. The image on the cover depicts a terrace that crops up several times. I had allegorical/literary aspirations and the sci-fi is just one thread; I tried my hand at ornate prose. It's kind of an odd hybrid -- I admit this.
> 
> This book has already been selected for publication, so I want to remain faithful to the cover that got me this far. Any suggestions to make it more marketable or attractive are welcome, and hopefully I can pull a few of them off in time -- I've already brightened my name to match the title. I'm about to go on holiday, so, hmm, maybe I can't meddle much longer -- but I'm safe in the knowledge that Kindle will publish me whatever; there's no stopping this train now, I'd imagine.
> 
> I wouldn't be adverse to Amazon only categorising this under SF and literary.


My suggestion is to stop fiddling with the cover. The changes your making aren't going to effect sales. You did great with this cover, so why change it now? Just go for it. And good luck with the next stage with your publishing.


----------



## bfleetwood

John Minx said:


> Having recently been bucked from the saddle, and blooded in the ways of Kindle Scout, I've decided to dust my pants off and give it another go with a different novel. No more certain of its chances, but confident at least that the cover art won't prove such a handicap this time out, and hopeful that the book's premise might hook a few more readers than the one that came before.
> To my fallen comrades, I offer sincere commiserations (especially to Elena - I can understand why that was such a bruising fall). To those still in Scout purgatory, my thoughts are with you at this challenging time (fingers crossed for Chroma). And for those runners and riders who are still at the races - I salute your endurance and wish you well upon the homewards straight.
> Now there's nothing for it except to hand my details in to Steve and redouble my efforts:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/DZJOUQ6Z584V
> 
> Onwards!


Hi John and thanks for the thumbs up. Your cover is very unsettling but draws me in to want to read more. Good luck! I am glad I am this side of the 30 days but I may not be saying that this time next week.. Scout purgatory is a very apt expression - love it! B


----------



## Michele Brouder

JFahey said:


> Thank you, Melanie. This campaign really gave me some great feedback.
> 
> So, my next question is with regards to Create Space and international rights. Do I have to copyright the book internationally too? Or if you hold the rights in US and it's original, you are fine?
> 
> This was the part that got me confused in the first place and how I stumbled across KS to begin with. I got confused with pricing of a printed 500 page book as well as international rights. Any suggestions on printed price? I don't want to be too low or too high. But with that many pages, you really only make pennies to the dollar on each print. I would like to maintain it through Amazon, but not sure of pricing.


In regards to pricing your book, when you go through Create Space, there is a 'Pricing' form you have to fill out. They will tell you what the minimum list price you can charge (for them to make money) and you can take it from there. Then there are boxes for UK and Europe and you can check the box where they will base the BPS and Euro price on the USD price.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lori and Mary, I nominated your books. Good Luck!


----------



## ....

cggaudet said:


> My suggestion is to stop fiddling with the cover. The changes your making aren't going to effect sales. You did great with this cover, so why change it now? Just go for it. And good luck with the next stage with your publishing.


Thanks for this.


----------



## lincolnjcole

SharonLit said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> Can I ask you the same question as Lexi: having been selected once already why run a second campaing? Couldn't you submit direct? You chose not to deliberately?
> 
> Just trying to get the hang of how much Kindle Scout gets you a foot inside Amazon publishing.
> 
> For titles selected in the past ... Can I ask if you had audiobooks or translations produced?
> Thanks


They give us the option to submit directly as KP authors, BUT in general authors have horror stories about that process (it takes LONGER than a campaign and they seem to put less work into promoting them and whatnot) and Kindle Scout recommends running another campaign, not submitting directly anyway. Sure, they will take them, but that isn't what they prefer.

So far, 0 Kindle Scout books have been translated or turned into audiobooks and amazon is going to start passing the rights back to authors to make their own. It is something they are looking into since their backs are against the wall, but I would bet 90-95% of their selected books will NOT get audio versions (only top performers, maybe). Publishing a kindle book is simple but making it into an audiobook is a huge investment, and why do that for books that haven't gained a lot of traction?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Still nominating!

Our list of entries has diminished recently and we have some gaps! Looks like more people need to be brought into the forums!


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

Three empty slots filled. Good luck Lori, Mary, and Jose!

Greg, Saved "The Adoption" to be nominated when the time comes.


----------



## RMGauthier

I can say that my campaign ended on June 12th and my button to let everyone know the book is available is gone. Had no idea they would do that so I have no idea when it disappeared!!!! I guess I waited too long to publish. Perhaps I'll run it again to get my list back. LOL


----------



## Kay7979

It's nice to be able to load three more nominations today. Good luck to those of you on the home stretch, and I have my fingers crossed for those waiting to hear Yea or Nay on finished campaigns. 

The list is looking mighty short these days! Where are the newbies? We need more fellow sufferers!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

RMGauthier said:


> I can say that my campaign ended on June 12th and my button to let everyone know the book is available is gone. Had no idea they would do that so I have no idea when it disappeared!!!! I guess I waited too long to publish. Perhaps I'll run it again to get my list back. LOL


Poor you! It sort of figures they'd expect people to publish a ready book within three months. I hesitate to suggest anyone emails KS as they are so overstretched, but in this instance perhaps you should. (You could threaten to run it again...)


----------



## Greg Meritt

I have nominated the top three slots. Good luck to Mary, Jose, and Lori!
@Marie - thank you for saving The Adoption for later, it is greatly appreciated.

And yes, my campaign went live last night - the list was getting a little too short. @Steve Vernon, could you please add me to the list?


----------



## Lara B

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> Three empty slots filled. Good luck Lori, Mary, and Jose!
> 
> Greg, Saved "The Adoption" to be nominated when the time comes.


Ditto! Top 3 nominated and Greg's "The Adoption" is saved for later


----------



## RWhite7699

Steve Vernon said:


> My golly, it's Friday. I can't wait for the weekend.
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left Fake by Lori Saltis
> 2 days left No Safe Place by Mary Head
> 3 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 7 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> 9 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 10 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 10 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 13 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 13 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 14 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 16 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
> 17 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 20 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> Got 'cha covered, Lori and Mary. Good luck!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lara B said:


> Ditto! Top 3 nominated and Greg's "The Adoption" is saved for later


Thank you Lara!


----------



## Lori Saltis

Thanks, everyone! I'm finally in Hot & Trending after an 18-day absence.  I'm hoping I can keep the momentum going and stay there until the end of my campaign.  

Good luck to Mary and Jose in our final stretch! And always a big thanks to Steve for keeping the nomination list going.


----------



## jnicholls

2 free slots..nominated Fake and No safe place. good luck peeps!!!!


----------



## stillmyheart

Thanks for all the nominations! It feels good to be back in Hot & Trending XD And I've nominated Lori and Jose as well, good luck!


----------



## jnicholls

I wanted to let you know about Headtalker just in case you don't know it...I had mine go live yesterday and i had 181 page views ( my biggest day so far even more than my first day!) Give it a try! Here's the link to mine ( it's ended now ) but you can see how many peeps it reached. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dragon-moon-ya-fantasy/

You can do as many as you like...I've just set another one going to finish in a weeks time. Try it!!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Thanks for all the support with _Stone Singer_!

I ended up in Hot and Trending for 70 hours which is my best result so far.

Now the finger crossing begins.


----------



## bfleetwood

jnicholls said:


> I wanted to let you know about Headtalker just in case you don't know it...I had mine go live yesterday and i had 181 page views ( my biggest day so far even more than my first day!) Give it a try! Here's the link to mine ( it's ended now ) but you can see how many peeps it reached. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dragon-moon-ya-fantasy/
> 
> You can do as many as you like...I've just set another one going to finish in a weeks time. Try it!!


Wow! That's impressive! Didn't try this & had a last ditch try with fiverr but no indication it increased my views - in fact one of my kids said it was weird there were no likes on the fiverr sites??


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> I wanted to let you know about Headtalker just in case you don't know it...I had mine go live yesterday and i had 181 page views ( my biggest day so far even more than my first day!) Give it a try! Here's the link to mine ( it's ended now ) but you can see how many peeps it reached. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dragon-moon-ya-fantasy/
> 
> You can do as many as you like...I've just set another one going to finish in a weeks time. Try it!!


Wow! Thanks for the information, that's very impressive. I will look into it.


----------



## jnicholls

The few times I've used Fivver, i was ripped off. These peeps claim to have thousands of supporters but when you go to their pages, you'll see that very few of them let you see how many likes each post has. The Headtalker is free..and you can easily get support because there are lots of peeps who also want you to support them.


----------



## RJD2

I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books ) 

I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


----------



## stillmyheart

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


Oooh, good luck! Be sure to share your campaign link with us when it goes live


----------



## Lori Saltis

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books  )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


Welcome! I was in your shoes about 30 days ago.   A friend suggested I check out kboards. So glad I did! This forum helped keep me sane. Ask questions. People are glad to answer, if they can. Contribute your insights. And be sure to ask Steve Vernon to put your book on the Kindle Scout list when your campaign goes live.


----------



## RMGauthier

Lexi Revellian said:


> Poor you! It sort of figures they'd expect people to publish a ready book within three months. I hesitate to suggest anyone emails KS as they are so overstretched, but in this instance perhaps you should. (You could threaten to run it again...)


I may just email them and ask why. I can't see why it would matter to them when we publish, but I'm sure there is a reason for. I'm also going to put book 2 in scout just as I'm releasing book 1 so hopefully I'll gain some traction that way.


----------



## jnicholls

Morning peeps! Welcome RJD2! I'm a newbie of two weeks and these peeps rock!! as does this thread♥


----------



## Steve Vernon

There is nothing in life that is quite so fulfilling as being awoken by a barfing cat at four in the morning...

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Fake by Lori Saltis
1 day left No Safe Place by Mary Head
2 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
6 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
8 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
9 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
9 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
12 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
12 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
13 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
15 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
16 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
19 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
28 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
28 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
28 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Just nominated Lori and Mary--good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

Steve Vernon said:


> There is nothing in life that is quite so fulfilling as being awoken by a barfing cat at four in the morning...
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Fake by Lori Saltis
> 1 day left No Safe Place by Mary Head
> 2 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 6 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> 8 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 9 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 9 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 12 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 12 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 13 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 15 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
> 16 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 19 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 28 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 28 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


We're missing The Adoption by Greg Merritt


----------



## bfleetwood

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


The strong silent type! Is your book live yet? Good luck. B


----------



## Michele Brouder

jnicholls said:


> The few times I've used Fivver, i was ripped off. These peeps claim to have thousands of supporters but when you go to their pages, you'll see that very few of them let you see how many likes each post has. The Headtalker is free..and you can easily get support because there are lots of peeps who also want you to support them.


I just tried fiverr to order a book cover and I ordered it because they said they'd have it in a day. After 2 days, they sent me a banner that was obviously someone else's order. Contacted them and they assured me that they'd get my order to me ASAP. Now I'm just trying to get a refund so I can pay for a cover somewhere else. Frustrating. My Kindle Scout campaign is ready to go except for the cover. And the problem is it's a holiday romance and so it's time sensitive. Trying not to get discouraged.


----------



## Michele Brouder

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


Well done! I, too, have been lurking, reading the entire feed to learn something. The learning curve was huge and I learned a lot.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Steve Vernon said:


> There is nothing in life that is quite so fulfilling as being awoken by a barfing cat at four in the morning...
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left Fake by Lori Saltis
> 1 day left No Safe Place by Mary Head
> 2 days left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 6 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> 8 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 9 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 9 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 12 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 12 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 13 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 15 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
> 16 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 19 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 28 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 28 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Sounds like yesterday when I had to prise the jaws of my black lab's mouth open to remove a stick that he had been choking on and had then become embedded in his palate. Fun times. Let's get a pet they said, it will be fun, they said.


----------



## Tom Swyers

PatriciaThomson said:


> Just nominated Lori and Mary--good luck!


Ditto.

Good Luck!


----------



## Kay7979

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


Welcome! What's your name, or shall we just call you RJD2?


----------



## JFahey

I've  got Lori and Mary. Good luck!


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


Welcome, RJD2! I was a longtime lurker until recently, too. I agree about the free books. (LOL)

Looking forward to seeing what your book is all about.


----------



## MichelleKidd

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


Welcome, RJD2! Now that my campaign is over, I'll be watching more from the wings as well.

Got the top two! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Lara B

Michele Brouder said:


> I just tried fiverr to order a book cover and I ordered it because they said they'd have it in a day. After 2 days, they sent me a banner that was obviously someone else's order. Contacted them and they assured me that they'd get my order to me ASAP. Now I'm just trying to get a refund so I can pay for a cover somewhere else. Frustrating. My Kindle Scout campaign is ready to go except for the cover. And the problem is it's a holiday romance and so it's time sensitive. Trying not to get discouraged.


Michele - How awful I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. If you're still searching for a cover designer, you should look at BEAUTeBOOK. I had only positive experience with them. They're not the cheapest option available, I realize, but I'm very pleased with them and highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> There is nothing in life that is quite so fulfilling as being awoken by a barfing cat at four in the morning...


Been there, done that. I don't know what's worse: waking up to it at 4 a.m. or not waking up and stepping in it after you get up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lori Saltis said:


> Been there, done that. I don't know what's worse: waking up to it at 4 a.m. or not waking up and stepping in it after you get up.


That's why my wife and I both got up. You should seen the two of us with flashlights, scanning the floorboards like a pair of burglars.


----------



## Greg Meritt

RJD2 said:


> I've been following this thread pretty much silently since June of last year (hey it's a great way to pick up free books )
> 
> I just submitted my first novel into the program and immediately wanted to come over here and freak out and ask a bunch of questions, but instead I'm just gonna say thanks guys. I have read literally every post in this forum and there really is a a mountain of info, emotion, and great writers. You guys rock.


Welcome to the forums. And yes, these guys do ROCK! Be sure to let us know when you're campaign goes live.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> That's why my wife and I both got up. You should seen the two of us with flashlights, scanning the floorboards like a pair of burglars.


Steve, as I've said before, your wife is a trouper. You hang on to her.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lara B said:


> Michele - How awful I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. If you're still searching for a cover designer, you should look at BEAUTeBOOK. I had only positive experience with them. They're not the cheapest option available, I realize, but I'm very pleased with them and highly recommend to anyone.


Thanks for that, I'll check them out!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Jose, I nominated your book today. Good Luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Lori Saltis said:


> Been there, done that. I don't know what's worse: waking up to it at 4 a.m. or not waking up and stepping in it after you get up.


No fun! My husband and I are enjoying our empty nest these days, our second floor mostly unoccupied. But I discovered a couple of weeks ago a "present" left by one of our daughter's dogs that had visited a week or so before. She had scampered upstairs, done her business in a large walk-in closet, and come back downstairs. At least it was dry when I found it, and I spied it before I stepped in it. Whew!


----------



## lincolnjcole

If anyone was wondering if Kindle scout is worth it...a book released same time as mine with no effort from the author Hit #6 in the entire store today. Not category... Store. 

That is 4000 plus sales in a day...


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> If anyone was wondering if Kindle scout is worth it...a book released same time as mine with no effort from the author Hit #6 in the entire store today. Not category... Store.
> 
> That is 4000 plus sales in a day...


Impressive!!!


----------



## Lara B

Michele Brouder said:


> Thanks for that, I'll check them out!


You're welcome! They worked with me until I was completely satisfied and were always polite and helpful - and responded quickly. I looked at numerous designers before choosing them - and am pleased with the decision  Whatever you decide, good luck with the cover!


----------



## stillmyheart

lincolnjcole said:


> If anyone was wondering if Kindle scout is worth it...a book released same time as mine with no effort from the author Hit #6 in the entire store today. Not category... Store.
> 
> That is 4000 plus sales in a day...


Holy cow...


----------



## bfleetwood

lincolnjcole said:


> If anyone was wondering if Kindle scout is worth it...a book released same time as mine with no effort from the author Hit #6 in the entire store today. Not category... Store.
> 
> That is 4000 plus sales in a day...


In the words of Eliza Doolittle: wouldn't that be luverly!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I awoke to a fine gentle rain this morning. After weeks of heat this sure feels good. KELPIE DREAMS took a little bump up this morning. Must have been a few copies sold this weekend.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Fake by Lori Saltis
LAST DAY LEFT! No Safe Place by Mary Head
1 day left The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
5 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
7 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
8 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
8 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
11 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
11 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
12 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
14 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
15 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
18 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
27 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
27 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
27 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## SharonLit

Hi Lincoln,
isn't that number 6 the big exception though?

I did a search of the rankings for KS books published April-September. Guys published in April and May after only 4 months seem to have pretty average bad rankings not much that what you can do by self publishing
here it is:

Publicaton Date Global rank Average Rank for that month

Aug	30/08/2016	20.171	60.917
23/08/2016	236.927	
16/08/2016	15.951	
16/08/2016	8.230	
16/08/2016	128.237	
09/08/2016	3.614	
02/08/2016	13.287	
July	26/07/2016	97.287	45.861
26/07/2016	1.721	
19/07/2016	132.462	
19/07/2016	11.655	
19/07/2016	2.795	
19/07/2016	22.421	
12/07/2016	109.153	
12/07/2016	20.907	
12/07/2016	25.417	
12/07/2016	62.935	
05/07/2016	8.352	
05/07/2016	23	
05/07/2016	114.333	
05/07/2016	32.593	
June	28/06/2016	12.611	38.777
28/06/2016	80.084	
21/06/2016	20.680	
21/06/2016	9.929	
21/06/2016	6.220	
21/06/2016	30.163	
21/06/2016	2.338	
07/06/2016	1.761	
07/06/2016	7.709	
07/06/2016	14.601	
07/06/2016	240.448	
May	31/05/2016	183.948	153.144
31/05/2016	56.858	
24/05/2016	266.080	
10/05/2016	114.611	
03/05/2016	307.035	
03/05/2016	229.760	
03/05/2016	9.593	
03/05/2016	184.489	
03/05/2016	122.007	
03/05/2016	57.062	
Apr	19/04/2016	136.641	136.295
19/04/2016	75.681	
19/04/2016	137.418	
12/04/2016	49.663	
12/04/2016	95.219	
12/04/2016	366.683	
12/04/2016	200.748	
05/04/2016	28.308	

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Michele Brouder

A question for those that did get the contract with Kindle Scout: Did you see a spike in sales for the rest of your books?


----------



## SilverShadow87

Michele Brouder said:


> A question for those that did get the contract with Kindle Scout: Did you see a spike in sales for the rest of your books?


I've been wondering this myself. It would also be interesting to know whether anyone has tried putting a sequel in a series in when their first book _wasn't_ chosen as well, and how it did - was there any spike for the first book?

Also, I've got Fake and No Safe Place neatly tucked away on my nominations list - good luck, guys!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

SharonLit said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> isn't that number 6 the big exception though?
> 
> I did a search of the rankings for KS books published April-September. Guys published in April and May after only 4 months seem to have pretty average bad rankings not much that what you can do by self publishing
> here it is:
> 
> Publicaton Date Global rank Average Rank for that month
> 
> Aug 30/08/2016 20.171 60.917
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


Sharon, I assume you mean Amazon bestseller rankings in September (not author rank) for all of these titles, right? That's fascinating, but I'm thinking about three years of data (not yet possible) would be great, since the KP-published things get their initial boost (August, some of July), then their first big promo at when? Ninety days? That would account for nice numbers in June. It feels too soon to say a lot about these numbers. My own self-published KS non-winner had these best (and worst, and eyeballed average) rankings in its publication month and beyond (I'm at a bit over seven months now):

Jan 7,499 (first week of launch, worst 86k first day, avg 30k)
Feb 40,309 (10 days after launch, worst 300k, avg 150k)
Mar 42,703 (now starting the big zig zag of no sale / one sale / no sale / two sale with lowest dip to about 450k, a few days in the 300k range, avg 200k)
Apr 3,594 (first big sale - Countdown 99c/1.99 split), before which the best that month was 70,714, worst 460k, avg 50k)
May 42,320 (cycling around 50k-60k in the wake of the sale, worst 200k, avg 70k)
Jun 78,551 (back to a zigzag, but a tighter one with two dips below 300k, avg 200k)
Jul 989 (second big sale all 99c, averaging 15k all month, lowest in the 60k range, avg 20k, helped by launch of companion short story last week of June . . . that has had a few days in the overall Amazon bestseller list, #1 label and all, in August)
Aug 14,017 (first freebie of 3 days for companion short story, lowest 80k range, avg 40k)
Sep 21,054 (no sales yesterday - sob - dropping down to 90k range, too soon for avg)

Next Countdown scheduled for October, 1.99 the whole week

I think the lowest rank in a particular month is interesting, too. I cycled much less violently the last three months, and I attribute that to my second Countdown Deal following a week after my launch of the companion short story. The two related items for sale definitely stabilizes things.

Enjoy, data monkeys like me!


----------



## Steve Vernon

lincolnjcole said:


> If anyone was wondering if Kindle scout is worth it...a book released same time as mine with no effort from the author Hit #6 in the entire store today. Not category... Store.
> 
> That is 4000 plus sales in a day...


That'd be D.L. Barnhart's NO PLACE TO REST.

It has slipped all the way down to #26 in the Paid in Kindle Store. 

As far as I am concerned that is a sign that Kindle Scout CAN work - and that is for an author with only three other books out right now.



SharonLit said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> isn't that number 6 the big exception though?
> 
> I did a search of the rankings for KS books published April-September. Guys published in April and May after only 4 months seem to have pretty average bad rankings not much that what you can do by self publishing.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


I'm one of those writers who was published at the end of April. I'm hoping to pay off the last chunk of the advance by the end of this month and start seeing some profit on top of the advance check.

Do I have any thoughts?

Lots of them.

I blame some of my lack of results on the summer slump. I also blame some of it on my failure to follow through with a second book in the series in a timely manner. I also blame it on the book itself. I could have written it stronger. I see ways in which I went wrong in the writing of it and I intend to remedy that in the second novel. I ought to market myself a little better as well.

There are always a lot of factors to consider.

Personally, I see that #6 as being a sign that Kindle Scout is getting BETTER at marketing their new releases. The way I see it that means that when they do put some weight behind my little Kelpie novel I'll see some more happy numbers as well. I don't think THAT book will see #6 - but maybe my next book will.

What I do know is that KELPIE DREAMS sold more in the first three months of its release then I sold in any three straight months of indie writing. So I am happy so far. And I definitely intend to work with Kindle Scout again. They've only been running this program for two or three years. It's a work-in-progress. The way I see it my getting even ONE book into Kindle Press is buying a block of stock in Amazon's future.

That's my thoughts, anyway. Mileage might vary for other folks.


----------



## SharonLit

Hi Cindy,
I copy and pasted the global kindle store ranking of books (correct not authors) published by Kindle Press since April as they were this morning next to the book original publication date. It seems most of the books published by more than 4 months aren't doing so well. considering the ranking takes into account also Kindle Unlimited it seems bad that books published less than 4 months ago by amazon are already selling less than a copy per day.

Do all books receive equal promotion? ... I don't know if some books receive any preferential promotion over the others...
Being published by KS with these numbers isn't exactly mind blowing ... Just a very few books seem to be doing exceptionally well..


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Had 2 slots open and added Fake and No Safe Place 

Good luck to Lori Saltis and Mary Head

...and lots of alcohol or chocolate over the coming days will help too...


----------



## SharonLit

I'm new to this ... How do I post a quote?


----------



## Kay7979

SharonLit said:


> I'm new to this ... How do I post a quote?


In the upper right hand corner of the post you wish to quote look for the Insert Quote box.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

SharonLit said:


> Hi Cindy,
> I copy and pasted the global kindle store ranking of books (correct not authors) published by Kindle Press since April as they were this morning next to the book original publication date. It seems most of the books published by more than 4 months aren't doing so well. considering the ranking takes into account also Kindle Unlimited it seems bad that books published less than 4 months ago by amazon are already selling less than a copy per day.
> 
> Do all books receive equal promotion? ... I don't know if some books receive any preferential promotion over the others...
> Being published by KS with these numbers isn't exactly mind blowing ... Just a very few books seem to be doing exceptionally well..


Thanks for the clarification, Sharon. Averages per month would be really helpful to see, since a snapshot on a given day can vary wildly, especially early in the campaign before the "track record" stabilizes the rankings. Always learning!


----------



## SharonLit

Kay7979 said:


> In the upper right hand corner of the post you wish to quote look for the Insert Quote box.


Thanks!


----------



## stillmyheart

Oh boy. Last day. Nerves are ratcheting up.

Thanks for all the nominations, guys!


----------



## Kay7979

stillmyheart said:


> Oh boy. Last day. Nerves are ratcheting up.
> 
> Thanks for all the nominations, guys!


Best of luck!


----------



## Kay7979

I envy those of you reaching the end of your campaign. Self-promotion isn't pleasant or easy. At least not for me. I was handing out little flyers last night after a soirée with our local string quartet, and generally pimping my book. I had good success among the small group. People were interested and supportive. Still, it's awkward. I've also tried throwing myself on the mercy of fellow authors who write in my genre. Some have been extremely kind, understanding and supportive. Others apparently are less than pleased. I got a chastising message from one last night and hardly slept afterward. I burned the bacon this morning. My husband is starting to get annoyed with me. Lol. 

Lexi and others have wisely advised not to obsess over being on Hot & Trending, but I think most of us are afraid that if we don't put every effort into our campaigns we'll second guess ourselves afterward if we're not accepted.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Last day jitters! 
 
I'm spending the morning at a writing group, trying to work on my next book instead of obsessing over my metrics. lol.

Thanks so much to everyone for the nominations! <3


----------



## Lara B

Kay7979 said:


> I envy those of you reaching the end of your campaign. Self-promotion isn't pleasant or easy. At least not for me. I was handing out little flyers last night after a soirée with our local string quartet, and generally pimping my book. I had good success among the small group. People were interested and supportive. Still, it's awkward. I've also tried throwing myself on the mercy of fellow authors who write in my genre. Some have been extremely kind, understanding and supportive. Others apparently are less than pleased. I got a chastising message from one last night and hardly slept afterward. I burned the bacon this morning. My husband is starting to get annoyed with me. Lol.
> 
> Lexi and others have wisely advised not to obsess over being on Hot & Trending, but I think most of us are afraid that if we don't put every effort into our campaigns we'll second guess ourselves afterward if we're not accepted.


Kay, I'm glad you shared this. I wondered if others experienced this as well - though some have been excited for me and offered support, other people I considered pretty good friends have ignored me and a couple have even been downright rude or snarky. We're not asking for huge donations of money with these campaigns - just a simple click on a button at no cost - and they might even get a free book out of the deal! This has definitely been a learning experience. And I have many days to go. I will continue to put every effort into it though. And am grateful for this support group


----------



## JFahey

Kay7979 said:


> I envy those of you reaching the end of your campaign. Self-promotion isn't pleasant or easy. At least not for me. I was handing out little flyers last night after a soirée with our local string quartet, and generally pimping my book. I had good success among the small group. People were interested and supportive. Still, it's awkward. I've also tried throwing myself on the mercy of fellow authors who write in my genre. Some have been extremely kind, understanding and supportive. Others apparently are less than pleased. I got a chastising message from one last night and hardly slept afterward. I burned the bacon this morning. My husband is starting to get annoyed with me. Lol.
> 
> Lexi and others have wisely advised not to obsess over being on Hot & Trending, but I think most of us are afraid that if we don't put every effort into our campaigns we'll second guess ourselves afterward if we're not accepted.


Wow, Kay, don't let anyone get you down. We've all done it. I posted your book on my twitter and will send it out again. There is always going to be that one person that's going to throw you off. Mine was someone posting all over my Facebook posts that I was a witch, which I'm sure he meant it to be in a bad way. Always going to be a hater. But we rise above it. I always direct it into my writing.  Redirect. Makes for an interesting read. LOL Keep your head held high. You did what many dream of. You took a chance and a huge leap of faith. Good for you!


----------



## Kay7979

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Maybe I really crossed the line of propriety because I followed or friended some authors, principally that write fantasy like I do, and then asked if they would nominate my book, noting that I realize I'm asking a big favor. Yes, that's kind of cheeky, but is it any more so than walking up to total strangers and handing out flyers about my book? I didn't think so. And I do return favors when I can. I'm more than happy to ocassionally share someone else's link, or retweet, or make favorable comments on their posts. I read a lot of books and I leave reviews, although I'm behind on reviews. I try to be supportive of other authors. I don't have a big social network or an author page with thousands of followers. I'm just doing the best I can with what I have to work with.


----------



## Jada Ryker

SharonLit said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> isn't that number 6 the big exception though?
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


Here's what I put together on September 1, while I was waiting for Kindle Press to put up the pre-order for my KS winner and wondering if KS is worth it. In the list below are the 2016 winners. Several recent ones (like mine) were not out yet. I took out the book titles; many of our friends on this forum are doing very well, but I didn't want to embarrass them. I plugged in Amazon Best Sellers Rank: # Paid in Kindle Store, and sorted it lowest to highest ranking. Of course, it's a snapshot of that day.

I've been self pubbing since 2014. My paid rankings ranged from about 500,000 - 1.2 million. I'm still in pre-release (it went up on Labor Day), so I don't know how it's doing. But the highest ranking 381,245 is better than I've ever done on my own.

Selected Year/Month	Ranking as of September 1, 2016
2016 May	907
2016 April	2,458
2016 May	3,296
2016 April	3,421
2016 May	3,422
2016 January	4,289
2016 April	5,162
2016 April	5,803
2016 June	6,320
2016 March	9,333
2016 May	10,400
2016 July	13,513
2016 May	14,064
2016 May	14,843
2016 April	14,964
2016 April	16,643
2016 May	17,381
2016 May	17,656
2016 April	19,679
2016 May	27,694
2016 February	28,966
2016 February	31,976
2016 June	34,674
2016 April	36,059
2016 March	36,504
2016 June	42,069
2016 February	45,299
2016 February	45,709
2016 January	48,473
2016 June	57,396
2016 April	59,609
2016 April	62,164
2016 May	69,162
2016 February	80,669
2016 March	81,093
2016 July	89,947
2016 February	97,368
2016 January	99,635
2016 April	108,463
2016 March	123,627
2016 January	129,826
2016 February	133,487
2016 June	133,848
2016 April	140,094
2016 March	149,805
2016 May	151,897
2016 February	163,606
2016 March	182,790
2016 March	194,098
2016 January	218,017
2016 January	218,628
2016 February	252,277
2016 July	263,205
2016 March	266,650
2016 April	292,909
2016 February	307,883
2016 February	315,309
2016 June	328,138
2016 January	335,345
2016 January	338,020
2016 March	347,164
2016 February	381,245


----------



## Lori Saltis

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys. Maybe I really crossed the line of propriety because I followed or friended some authors, principally that write fantasy like I do, and then asked if they would nominate my book, noting that I realize I'm asking a big favor. Yes, that's kind of cheeky, but is it any more so than walking up to total strangers and handing out flyers about my book? I didn't think so. And I do return favors when I can. I'm more than happy to ocassionally share someone else's link, or retweet, or make favorable comments on their posts. I read a lot of books and I leave reviews, although I'm behind on reviews. I try to be supportive of other authors. I don't have a big social network or an author page with thousands of followers. I'm just doing the best I can with what I have to work with.


It is hard asking for support, whether from strangers or friends, or strange friends... Actually, strange friends are probably the best to ask for help.  I paced my social network appeals and went for 18 days without being in Hot and Trending. No one that I know of got snippy with me, but maybe if I'd put myself out there more, that would've happened. It's hard to say. I've learned a lot about marketing myself, so the campaign was definitely worth it for that.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

Lara B said:


> Kay, I'm glad you shared this. I wondered if others experienced this as well - though some have been excited for me and offered support, other people I considered pretty good friends have ignored me and a couple have even been downright rude or snarky. We're not asking for huge donations of money with these campaigns - just a simple click on a button at no cost - and they might even get a free book out of the deal! This has definitely been a learning experience. And I have many days to go. I will continue to put every effort into it though. And am grateful for this support group


Well said! It doesn't seem like too much to ask of friends and fellow authors to take the time to look at a page and click a button. Of course, I take into account that many people don't check social media regularly, and some can't keep up with their feed, so our posts get buried and they never see them. Fortunately, the KS campaign is only 30 days long so there WILL be an end to our barrage of requests.

On the other hand, one of the lessons I'm learning vicariously from helping Kay with her campaign is that these opportunities show us who our REAL friends are, and I'm referring to the so-called friends who make nasty, snarky, or unsupportive comments. That said, I'm also learning that there are a lot of wonderful, kindhearted "strangers" who understand why we are posting these requests for help and lend a hand. I try to make a mental note and reciprocate whenever possible.

(rant mode on) As for anyone who would reply to an innocent, polite (and even apologetic) request for help that requires little time or effort on their part with an unkind, unhelpful chastising message, all I can say is I believe in the old saying about reaping what you sow (or "karma," if you will). If I ever become rich and famous (not holding my breath), I vow to never do this to an aspiring writer. (end of rant)


----------



## bfleetwood

JFahey said:


> Wow, Kay, don't let anyone get you down. We've all done it. I posted your book on my twitter and will send it out again. There is always going to be that one person that's going to throw you off. Mine was someone posting all over my Facebook posts that I was a witch, which I'm sure he meant it to be in a bad way. Always going to be a hater. But we rise above it. I always direct it into my writing.  Redirect. Makes for an interesting read. LOL Keep your head held high. You did what many dream of. You took a chance and a huge leap of faith. Good for you!


Goodness that is horrible to get such negative and vindictive posts - can you report them to FB? I was very lucky I had no 'hate' type posts but I do know people got really fed up with me posting about the campaign and sure many have switched me off in their notifications! You certainly find out who your friends are on this roller coaster!! Good luck to all those in wait, like me and about to finish. It's really good to check in here regularly and read the supportive posts.


----------



## JFahey

bfleetwood said:


> Goodness that is horrible to get such negative and vindictive posts - can you report them to FB? I was very lucky I had no 'hate' type posts but I do know people got really fed up with me posting about the campaign and sure many have switched me off in their notifications! You certainly find out who your friends are on this roller coaster!! Good luck to all those in wait, like me and about to finish. It's really good to check in here regularly and read the supportive posts.


There is always going to be that one. Happens to the best of us. Thankfully, almost everyone I was able to connect with have been overwhelmingly supportive. It's been a wonderful journey for me. Just the people in my town, alone, have been wonderful. So you hold onto that. Like you said B, you find out who your friends are.

That person wasn't anyone I knew. He just belonged to a few of the same groups I did. Considering all the posts I put out and groups I joined, it was only 5 of them that he posted on and the comments were removed. So no harm done.

Even the greatest authors of our time and before have been judged. It happens.


----------



## stillmyheart

To put it bluntly, people suck. Luckily I've had nobody yell at me or be mean about my constant promoting, and the few people I did reach out to specifically were kind as well. But I'm sorry some of you have had some rude people. It's really not that much to ask for someone to click a link, but sometimes...


----------



## Jada Ryker

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys. Maybe I really crossed the line of propriety because I followed or friended some authors, principally that write fantasy like I do, and then asked if they would nominate my book, noting that I realize I'm asking a big favor. Yes, that's kind of cheeky, but is it any more so than walking up to total strangers and handing out flyers about my book? I didn't think so. And I do return favors when I can. I'm more than happy to ocassionally share someone else's link, or retweet, or make favorable comments on their posts. I read a lot of books and I leave reviews, although I'm behind on reviews. I try to be supportive of other authors. I don't have a big social network or an author page with thousands of followers. I'm just doing the best I can with what I have to work with.


Now I'm dying to know who it is so I don't inadvertently support the person by purchasing their work  A person who chooses to be unkind rather than kind is spoiling for a cosmic take down. In the words of a friend and author: "Payback is a b***h, and Karma is her stripper name." (Aubrey Law)


----------



## Kay7979

bfleetwood said:


> Goodness that is horrible to get such negative and vindictive posts - can you report them to FB? I was very lucky I had no 'hate' type posts but I do know people got really fed up with me posting about the campaign and sure many have switched me off in their notifications! You certainly find out who your friends are on this roller coaster!! Good luck to all those in wait, like me and about to finish. It's really good to check in here regularly and read the supportive posts.


It was nothing so horrible that I'd report her. And the message came through the Messenger app. It wasn't posted for all to see. I realize asking favors right off the bat from a new connection is a little tacky, but her response was framed to sound like she was doing me a favor pointing out my breach of etiquette. And yet she couldn't resist telling me that people in several forums were all complaining about me contacting them. Maybe a few people were. If so, I'm truly sorry I annoyed them. I've been on Hot and Trending all day so far, despite having a hard time lately staying on for more than an hour or two. My husband says maybe the snarky lady gossiping about me with her friends helped me out. They're driving up my page views checking out the dreadful creature who had the gall to ask for their vote!!

And for being a fairly big name author, with tons of reviews and a big following, her message needed some serious editing to sound like proper English. Maybe she was in too big a hurry to tell me off to write coherently.


----------



## jnicholls

To everyone on their last day or days...best of luck to you all. I am with you and stressing with you! lol. I find there are some authors who never share anyone's posts except their own..and yet they will quite happily send out emails and pm's on facebook asking me to support them. I am not in competition with other authors, there are more than enough readers to go around so on my own FB author page, I post every couple of hours and not just for myself. The same for Twitter. I am happy to support anyone who asks me on twitter or fb so look me up and I will share you.♥


----------



## Mark Wakely

Three slots open, three books nominated:

Fake by Lori Saltis
No Safe Place by Mary Head
The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez

Good luck to all three and the seven authors still waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## chloegarner

I'd caution against using any kind of averaging with ranks to figure out the quality of any particular set of books' sales.  Because of the log-normal behavior of Amazon ranks (and sales), you hide all of the best sellers by way over-emphasizing under-sellers.  For example, if you have book number 1 and book number 2 selling 7000 and 6000 copies per day in a group with a book that has sold one copy today, you're averaging 1, 2, and 100,000 and getting 35,000 - about 5 copies a day, rather than the real average - more than 4000 copies a day.  If you're doing it, I would convert rank to sales and average those together.


----------



## lincolnjcole

SharonLit said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> isn't that number 6 the big exception though?
> 
> I did a search of the rankings for KS books published April-September. Guys published in April and May after only 4 months seem to have pretty average bad rankings not much that what you can do by self publishing
> here it is:
> 
> Publicaton Date Global rank Average Rank for that month
> 
> Aug	30/08/2016	20.171	60.917
> 23/08/2016	236.927
> 16/08/2016	15.951
> 16/08/2016	8.230
> 16/08/2016	128.237
> 09/08/2016	3.614
> 02/08/2016	13.287
> July	26/07/2016	97.287	45.861
> 26/07/2016	1.721
> 19/07/2016	132.462
> 19/07/2016	11.655
> 19/07/2016	2.795
> 19/07/2016	22.421
> 12/07/2016	109.153
> 12/07/2016	20.907
> 12/07/2016	25.417
> 12/07/2016	62.935
> 05/07/2016	8.352
> 05/07/2016	23
> 05/07/2016	114.333
> 05/07/2016	32.593
> June	28/06/2016	12.611	38.777
> 28/06/2016	80.084
> 21/06/2016	20.680
> 21/06/2016	9.929
> 21/06/2016	6.220
> 21/06/2016	30.163
> 21/06/2016	2.338
> 07/06/2016	1.761
> 07/06/2016	7.709
> 07/06/2016	14.601
> 07/06/2016	240.448
> May	31/05/2016	183.948	153.144
> 31/05/2016	56.858
> 24/05/2016	266.080
> 10/05/2016	114.611
> 03/05/2016	307.035
> 03/05/2016	229.760
> 03/05/2016	9.593
> 03/05/2016	184.489
> 03/05/2016	122.007
> 03/05/2016	57.062
> Apr	19/04/2016	136.641	136.295
> 19/04/2016	75.681
> 19/04/2016	137.418
> 12/04/2016	49.663
> 12/04/2016	95.219
> 12/04/2016	366.683
> 12/04/2016	200.748
> 05/04/2016	28.308
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


It is definitely an outlier but not an exception. Rarely do any book stay that high in ranking and I would wager selling 5 to 6k copies a Month is good for anyone and a lot of books have done that


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Just put in my vote for Jose--good luck to all!


----------



## John Minx

Another vote for the wabbit - Best of luck, Jose


----------



## Tom Swyers

I think Jose's book, The Brotherhood of the Rabbit, has been on the hit and trending list for the entire length of his campaign. 

Nicely done.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right, so I have to go to work today. I'm still not independently wealthy yet, dang it.


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
4 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
6 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
7 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
7 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
10 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
10 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
11 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
13 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
14 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
17 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
26 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
26 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
26 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## KeithWardFiction

For those of us looking to build a career as fiction authors (I'd assume that's pretty much all of us ), remember that Kindle Scout (selected or not) is just a beginning. I've found a method to promote/market myself that appears better than the dozens of others I've checked out (and a disclaimer: this isn't some kind of paid ad -- I get nothing in return for this). Go to https://www.yourfirst10kreaders.com/. If you haven't seen it before, it's a system that focuses on building your email list before anything else. Then you leverage that list to sell books in the future.

What I like about it is that it's a long-term view. It sacrifices short-term gains for slower, more steady growth; no "get-rich-quick" schemes here. Once I dug into the particulars, I had tons of "Aha! That makes so much sense!" moments. The key, in a nutshell, is developing a personal relationship with your readers through the email list. You offer them *value* in return for their email address -- you don't just spam them with "please buy my book!" emails.

I'm going through the paid training program slowly, but there's a lot of solid, free information available as well. Again, I am *not* a paid endorser. I'm just a writer, like you folks, trying to carve out a career. This is easily the most effective method I've seen; I encourage you to check out the free stuff and see what you think.


----------



## jnicholls

KeithWardFiction said:


> For those of us looking to build a career as fiction authors (I'd assume that's pretty much all of us ), remember that Kindle Scout (selected or not) is just a beginning. I've found a method to promote/market myself that appears better than the dozens of others I've checked out (and a disclaimer: this isn't some kind of paid ad -- I get nothing in return for this). Go to https://www.yourfirst10kreaders.com/. If you haven't seen it before, it's a system that focuses on building your email list before anything else. Then you leverage that list to sell books in the future.
> 
> What I like about it is that it's a long-term view. It sacrifices short-term gains for slower, more steady growth; no "get-rich-quick" schemes here. Once I dug into the particulars, I had tons of "Aha! That makes so much sense!" moments. The key, in a nutshell, is developing a personal relationship with your readers through the email list. You offer them *value* in return for their email address -- you don't just spam them with "please buy my book!" emails.
> 
> I'm going through the paid training program slowly, but there's a lot of solid, free information available as well. Again, I am *not* a paid endorser. I'm just a writer, like you folks, trying to carve out a career. This is easily the most effective method I've seen; I encourage you to check out the free stuff and see what you think.


Good morning fabulous peeps! I've got three slots free on my kindle nominations so going for the top three from the list..good luck peeps.

I did try the "your next 10k" and it didn't work for me. I had to take my books out of kindle Unlimited and join smashwords to make my books free that were to be given away. I can tell you I had lots of downloads of the free book..but not one single review...and I had over 80 sign ups in a few weeks...where they got my number one best seller free...but still no reviews. I've watched all of Nicks vids for this system, and while it may work for some...it doesn't for all. You give a lot of books away and only a very small percentage of those peeps who sign up will actually buy the next book in the series. I do know a few people who actually paid for his course which was over 400 GBP and they are in the "secret group" where they give details of where to put your advertisements etc..but this costs money and if you're on a tight budget and can't afford to risk losing $70-$150 for one ad, then it's not something that i think is good.

I'll try anything that will help get me noticed, so this may work for others... it's worth a try.right?


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> You give a lot of books away and only a very small percentage of those peeps who sign up will actually buy the next book in the series.


I'm going through the courses now, and haven't yet implemented the system (I'm still developing the content), so your feedback is valuable. That said, the "Reader Magnets" system makes sense to me. I'm not giving away any full books. My free book will be a novella, and for my magnets (those are the giveaways offered to people as an inducement to sign up, for those unfamiliar with the system), my plan is to give away a short story (related to the fantasy world of the book I'll sell), a character sketchbook (i.e., art, which is always popular with fantasy fans), and an audiobook version of my novella. I won't be giving away free full novels anytime soon.

I look at it this way: if you're writing books that aren't selling anyway, why not give some content away as a means of building up an email list? Then, if you have a solid launch strategy, your chances of doing well are increased. After all, these are people who've signed up for your list; they're interested in what you're writing or they wouldn't have signed up. If you're providing them value, they won't feel like you're just trying to sell them junk.

It may not work for everyone (certainly, the quality of your writing and covers is key -- you've got to give them something really good), but I do think it provides the best, most realistic chance of success as an indie author.

How big is your list right now?


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> I do know a few people who actually paid for his course which was over 400 GBP and they are in the "secret group" where they give details of where to put your advertisements etc.


I meant to add that I did plunk down the money for the paid course. It gives tons more detail and strategy. One of the keys, for example, is having the right kind of landing page; something that converts at a very high rate. That just scratches the surface.

Is it worth the money I spent? Time will tell  But it seems to me to be a less random method than just trying this advertising strategy and then that one, throwing more spaghetti at the wall to see what sticks. Once I've built that relationship with my readers, I believe they'll reciprocate by buying my books. Since they know me, they're much more likely to take a chance on my latest work than they would be on some other indie author they've never heard of.

That's the theory, anyway...


----------



## Kay7979

Duh, after 20 days I discovered something in my Amazon stats data I've never seen before. If you haven't yet clicked to expand the list of External traffic source links, and you tap in the center of the blue circle that has your Campaign page traffic mix, it displays the exact number of "page views from external links." 

In case any present or future scouters are interested in my data, because I consider my stats about as average as they come, I'm at 1.1K page views with ten days to go. I've only been in H&T for 87 of 456 hours. My traffic mix today is 40scout/60external (but is usually more like 43/57). Page views from external is 692. 

There you go, all in the name of science, lol! I figure none of this data is super secret stuff. If your numbers are higher or lower it doesn't really matter, but I find all this data interesting. 

BTW: I didn't burn the bacon today! My page views soared yesterday, going from 40 the day before to 100 yesterday, (maybe due to page views from "The Mean Lady" and her minions. Ha Ha.)


----------



## josemiguelvg

Mark Wakely said:


> Three slots open, three books nominated:
> 
> Fake by Lori Saltis
> No Safe Place by Mary Head
> The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 
> Good luck to all three and the seven authors still waiting in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark


Thanks a lot Mark,

Today is the last day of The Brotherhood of the Rabbit. It has been a long journey, I appreciate all the help for you guys. This is a fun place to be and you all are amazing. I'll keep coming here and I will try to post more in the future.

If someone has open spots, a nomination for The Rabbit would be much appreciated http://bit.ly/BroRab

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

josemiguelvg said:


> Thanks a lot Mark,
> 
> Today is the last day of The Brotherhood of the Rabbit. It has been a long journey, I appreciate all the help for you guys. This is a fun place to be and you all are amazing. I'll keep coming here and I will try to post more in the future.
> 
> If someone has open spots, a nomination for The Rabbit would be much appreciated http://bit.ly/BroRab
> 
> Good luck everyone!


All 3 slots filled (including yours, Jose)

Best of luck to all!


----------



## jnicholls

I agree with you, Keith... It doesn't work for everyone, and if there's no movement on an authors books then go for it..you literally have nothing to lose.♥ I would be interested if after a few months you would keep us updated so you will be able to say 'yay or nay'

@Kay... oh babe! i can't believe you've only just found that! I've been able to monitor the promotional campaigns from friends blogs etc and headtalker. I'm so sorry you didn't realise that, however...if you decide to add another book in the future, you know now! right?

I have only 11 days left, and for me it's been the longest 19 days of my life!! lol. I cannot wait to be over with this. I have wanted to do a kindle scout for a long time... and while I've been hot n trending every day, it doesn't mean bugger-all, does it? They still have to decide if my story is what they want to push...and i guess none of us will know that until we get the email. Positive thoughts to everyone who's waiting for their email and those who are on their last few days♥


----------



## jnicholls

I just remembered something I meant to say earlier....has anyone noticed in their stats that the weekends are the time when you get less votes?? or is that just me? I have said to my other author friends for some time that weekends are the quietest time..and i put this down to peeps being busy with house stuff..family stuff...instead of sat in the office supposedly working when in fact they're on the net. bahahaha... I have stopped putting up promotional offers of my books across any weekends for some time, saying that it's the quietest times. I'd be interested to know if anyone else feels the same?


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> @Kay... oh babe! i can't believe you've only just found that! I've been able to monitor the promotional campaigns from friends blogs etc and headtalker. I'm so sorry you didn't realise that, however...if you decide to add another book in the future, you know now! right?


I found all the rest of the stats, but not that aspect. Another Scouter told me "You just have to scroll over the circle to see that number." I guess that's my problem, because I'm always looking at the screen on my iPhone in the wee hours of the morning, and I don't think I can scroll over the circle on my phone. I have to tap on the center of the circle. Also, it doesn't work with the blue source links expanded, which is the first thing I typically do.


----------



## Greg Meritt

KeithWardFiction said:


> For those of us looking to build a career as fiction authors (I'd assume that's pretty much all of us ), remember that Kindle Scout (selected or not) is just a beginning. I've found a method to promote/market myself that appears better than the dozens of others I've checked out (and a disclaimer: this isn't some kind of paid ad -- I get nothing in return for this). Go to https://www.yourfirst10kreaders.com/. If you haven't seen it before, it's a system that focuses on building your email list before anything else. Then you leverage that list to sell books in the future.
> 
> What I like about it is that it's a long-term view. It sacrifices short-term gains for slower, more steady growth; no "get-rich-quick" schemes here. Once I dug into the particulars, I had tons of "Aha! That makes so much sense!" moments. The key, in a nutshell, is developing a personal relationship with your readers through the email list. You offer them *value* in return for their email address -- you don't just spam them with "please buy my book!" emails.
> 
> I'm going through the paid training program slowly, but there's a lot of solid, free information available as well. Again, I am *not* a paid endorser. I'm just a writer, like you folks, trying to carve out a career. This is easily the most effective method I've seen; I encourage you to check out the free stuff and see what you think.


I have also purchased this course after going through all of the free stuff he had and was/am very impressed. Walking through the training slowly as this is something "long-term" for authors. Just the part about building the landing page and how to do it is very impressive. And I've only scratched the surface. Looks and seems very solid, one of the best courses for authors I've seen so far...thanks for bringing this up Keith


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> I just remembered something I meant to say earlier....has anyone noticed in their stats that the weekends are the time when you get less votes?? or is that just me? I have said to my other author friends for some time that weekends are the quietest time..and i put this down to peeps being busy with house stuff..family stuff...instead of sat in the office supposedly working when in fact they're on the net. bahahaha... I have stopped putting up promotional offers of my books across any weekends for some time, saying that it's the quietest times. I'd be interested to know if anyone else feels the same?


Boy I'm glad you posted this! Yesterday (Sunday) my page views dropped drastically and I was hoping that is was because of the start of the NFL season, family time, cleaning the house, etc....So, yes, this weekend was slow, but I've just started so I don't have a lot of stats yet. But it makes a lot of sense that weekends would be a slower time. I'm typing this while I'm at work (Bwahahaha -don't tell my boss).


----------



## SharonLit

KeithWardFiction said:


> For those of us looking to build a career as fiction authors (I'd assume that's pretty much all of us ), remember that Kindle Scout (selected or not) is just a beginning. I've found a method to promote/market myself that appears better than the dozens of others I've checked out (and a disclaimer: this isn't some kind of paid ad -- I get nothing in return for this). Go to https://www.yourfirst10kreaders.com/. If you haven't seen it before, it's a system that focuses on building your email list before anything else. Then you leverage that list to sell books in the future.
> 
> What I like about it is that it's a long-term view. It sacrifices short-term gains for slower, more steady growth; no "get-rich-quick" schemes here. Once I dug into the particulars, I had tons of "Aha! That makes so much sense!" moments. The key, in a nutshell, is developing a personal relationship with your readers through the email list. You offer them *value* in return for their email address -- you don't just spam them with "please buy my book!" emails.
> 
> I'm going through the paid training program slowly, but there's a lot of solid, free information available as well. Again, I am *not* a paid endorser. I'm just a writer, like you folks, trying to carve out a career. This is easily the most effective method I've seen; I encourage you to check out the free stuff and see what you think.


There are a lot of people ready to ask self published authors for money, courses that are 600 plus dollars are the new rage...
I did one and it wasn't that great in terms of results.
Many of this "publishing gurus" claim to make tons of money, I'd be curious to know exactly how much of that comes really from fiction and how much from selling courses and "magic publishing-success dust" to hopeful self publishing authors.

There are so many of these courses, like one for mailing list, one for facebook ads, one for something else ... They also go in circles, each sponsoring the other...

Other than a few well chosen testimonials (often already previously affirmed self-published authors) I don't see that many success stories considering the tens of thousands of authors having taken the course. Nick on his page claims 25k authors took the course in its first year. A look at author earnings tells clearly there aren't that many authors making serious money...

The usually 30-day money back guarantee doesn't mean anything because it takes time for things to evolve and by the time you've waited and analyzed your poor results it's too late to ask for your money back. And most people aren't going to use it all the same.

It seems a new industry is flourishing on the dream many people have to become authors. I personally distrust it and don't like this new trend at all. I mean, lately, whenever I see a webinar at the end there's always the up-sale for a very-expensive-many-hundreds-of-dollars course, or a seminary, or something.

Just beware you have to sell thousands of books before you recoup your investment in these courses, money you could spend on a second/third editor/proofreader or on a better cover design or formatting.

Be smart on how you spend.


----------



## josemiguelvg

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> All 3 slots filled (including yours, Jose)
> 
> Best of luck to all!


Thank you Marie!


----------



## bfleetwood

jnicholls said:


> I have only 11 days left, and for me it's been the longest 19 days of my life!! lol. I cannot wait to be over with this. I have wanted to do a kindle scout for a long time... and while I've been hot n trending every day, it doesn't mean bugger-all, does it? They still have to decide if my story is what they want to push...and i guess none of us will know that until we get the email. Positive thoughts to everyone who's waiting for their email and those who are on their last few days♥


Julie that's just how I felt - although I am now in the waiting land, I am very relieved the campaign is over.



Kay7979 said:


> I found all the rest of the stats, but not that aspect. Another Scouter told me "You just have to scroll over the circle to see that number." I guess that's my problem, because I'm always looking at the screen on my iPhone in the wee hours of the morning, and I don't think I can scroll over the circle on my phone. I have to tap on the center of the circle. Also, it doesn't work with the blue source links expanded, which is the first thing I typically do.


You're not the only one Kay - I didn't discover this feature until day 8 or 9! The iPhone link doesn't do all the stuff you can get on the main computer (plus my phone was stuck up with some gunk from my darling baby granddaughter!)



josemiguelvg said:


> If someone has open spots, a nomination for The Rabbit would be much appreciated http://bit.ly/BroRab
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Nominated Jose. You can breathe tomorrow and then instead of checking on your stats hourly, you will be checking your email! ARGHHHHHH!


----------



## RWhite7699

Got'cha covered, Jose and Amber. Good luck!


----------



## josemiguelvg

bfleetwood said:


> Julie that's just how I felt - although I am now in the waiting land, I am very relieved the campaign is over.
> 
> You're not the only one Kay - I didn't discover this feature until day 8 or 9! The iPhone link doesn't do all the stuff you can get on the main computer (plus my phone was stuck up with some gunk from my darling baby granddaughter!)
> 
> Nominated Jose. You can breathe tomorrow and then instead of checking on your stats hourly, you will be checking your email! ARGHHHHHH!


I know, but in some way I prefer to be waiting. Campaigns are exhausting. This is my second one and it was as exhausting as the first one! Thanks


----------



## KeithWardFiction

> Be smart on how you spend.


You're exactly right. And that's why I've examined tons of courses and methods, and haven't dropped a dime on any of them. This is the one I've bought because it seems to me that it takes the most methodical, slow-building approach. Of course, there is no Harry Potter spell out there that's going to turn a writing hobby into a career. But I truly believe this one offers the best opportunity, because it's about creating an audience that you, as the author, control. It's not subject to the whims of Facebook, Google, etc. And the shotgun advertising methods out there seem to cause a sales spike, then a tailing off soon after the campaign's over. This is about sustainability, building step-by-step, slow growth.

The giant caveat, of course, is that I haven't put it in place yet. But I've been working hard on the content requirements that need to be in place first. Will it work? I *think* it will, but I'm prepared for it to take a long time. In a way, it's like writing itself: the successful ones are those who keep at it, who don't give up. You can't be discouraged by a lack of progress.

What all that means is, We'll See!


----------



## Lori Saltis

josemiguelvg said:


> I know, but in some way I prefer to be waiting. Campaigns are exhausting. This is my second one and it was as exhausting as the first one! Thanks


I hear ya! I feel much more relaxed today than I did yesterday. I'm so glad my campaign is over. I'm glad I did it, and would do it again, but as most of you know, this is truly exhausting. 

Part of what kept my sanity during those 30 days was this forum. I'm so glad my friend told me about kboards. What a terrific group we have here! Thanks again to everyone for all the support. 

Good luck, Jose! You're in my nomination queue.


----------



## josemiguelvg

RWhite7699 said:


> Got'cha covered, Jose and Amber. Good luck!


 Thanks a lot! Greetings


----------



## josemiguelvg

Lori Saltis said:


> I hear ya! I feel much more relaxed today than I did yesterday. I'm so glad my campaign is over. I'm glad I did it, and would do it again, but as most of you know, this is truly exhausting.
> 
> Part of what kept my sanity during those 30 days was this forum. I'm so glad my friend told me about kboards. What a terrific group we have here! Thanks again to everyone for all the support.
> 
> Good luck, Jose! You're in my nomination queue.


Coudn't agree more Lori, this group is the best! I nominated your too


----------



## AaronFrale

Filled Fat Gal, Autumn, and Brotherhood, Good luck to you all!

Aaron


----------



## stillmyheart

Am now in the "heart jumps every time I get an email" portion of this whole process, which I'm pretty sure is more stressful than the actual campaign itself. At least you know when that's gonna end...

Got you in my nominations, Jose! Good luck!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

SharonLit said:


> Be smart on how you spend.


I don't pretend to have it all figured out, and perhaps I've "mooched" off the freebie intros by most of these folks, but I have to agree. I do think my spend on Write, Publish, Repeat was worth it, to give me my first overview of how things do and can work. Where I think someone could REALLY make legit money is in offering these actual services (promotion, etc.) to authors in a scalable way. Why not PROVE you have a system that works by making it work for someone? OR recoup what you've spent on a fancy course to offer services to authors doing that while the authors write? Being willing to do it for a slice of the royalties would be the true test, and that's what traditional publishing is all about - and that system is failing.

But if the "First 10,000 Readers" thing really works for you, Keith, please do share the joy. Happy customers are the best advertising people can give. The problem with most of the "happy" ones I've seen, like for the FB advertising stuff, is that those are thrilled that they are making a 10% ROI or even are just getting people signed on to their newsletters at under $1 apiece, when their royalty on the one book that freebie-seeking person might buy is 70 cents. That's not enough for me.


----------



## Greg Meritt

KeithWardFiction said:


> You're exactly right. And that's why I've examined tons of courses and methods, and haven't dropped a dime on any of them. This is the one I've bought because it seems to me that it takes the most methodical, slow-building approach. Of course, there is no Harry Potter spell out there that's going to turn a writing hobby into a career. But I truly believe this one offers the best opportunity, because it's about creating an audience that you, as the author, control. It's not subject to the whims of Facebook, Google, etc. And the shotgun advertising methods out there seem to cause a sales spike, then a tailing off soon after the campaign's over. This is about sustainability, building step-by-step, slow growth.
> 
> The giant caveat, of course, is that I haven't put it in place yet. But I've been working hard on the content requirements that need to be in place first. Will it work? I *think* it will, but I'm prepared for it to take a long time. In a way, it's like writing itself: the successful ones are those who keep at it, who don't give up. You can't be discouraged by a lack of progress.
> 
> What all that means is, We'll See!


I have to agree with most of the comments regarding paid courses for authors. Seems to me, as has already been noted, that there are more and more of these courses out there. I've studied a lot of them, but haven't given any money because I wasn't comfortable enough, or not trusting enough (same thing I guess). However, after analyzing "Your first 10,000 readers" course, I must say I was impressed. Nick Stephenson pulls no punches: He states that this is not easy, that there is a lot of hard work involved but it will be worth it down the road. He takes you step-by-step, showing you, not telling you (this isn't theory). And, of course, there aren't any guarantees. So, after much research, I took the plunge and so far, I am happy in the content and already have gleaned valuable information. The key to all this, as in anything else, you have to put it into practice and use it. And yes, it will take time for results, but doesn't anything worthwhile? So, I guess this long post is really just me agreeing with Keith. But ALWAYS do your due diligence!

Okay, that is my pitch. Oh, and I am in no way affiliated with Nick Stephenson or "Your first 10,000 readers" in any way. This is my own rant.


----------



## Greg Meritt

@Jose, I've already nominated your book and @Amber, I will nominate yours tomorrow when I have a spot open up! Best of luck guys!


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> To everyone on their last day or days...best of luck to you all. I am with you and stressing with you! lol. I find there are some authors who never share anyone's posts except their own..and yet they will quite happily send out emails and pm's on facebook asking me to support them. I am not in competition with other authors, there are more than enough readers to go around so on my own FB author page, I post every couple of hours and not just for myself. The same for Twitter. I am happy to support anyone who asks me on twitter or fb so look me up and I will share you.♥


I'm 100% with you on this Julie, I am not in competition with anyone and will help as many as I can, whether or not they share my stuff. I believe in helping others and it is refreshing to see all you guys supporting each other. This is a great place and I, too, will share and help anyone who asks.


----------



## MichelleKidd

jnicholls said:


> To everyone on their last day or days...best of luck to you all. I am with you and stressing with you! lol. I find there are some authors who never share anyone's posts except their own..and yet they will quite happily send out emails and pm's on facebook asking me to support them. I am not in competition with other authors, there are more than enough readers to go around so on my own FB author page, I post every couple of hours and not just for myself. The same for Twitter. I am happy to support anyone who asks me on twitter or fb so look me up and I will share you.♥


I agree, Julie! I think it is important to support each other. Every time I see a post, either on FB or Twitter, I try and repost it. I did it while my campaign was running, and continue now that I wait with cobwebs between me and the computer screen.

I haven't commented as frequently. Leaving the lines free for you guys to chat out your nerves and questions. I'm still trying to support those who still in the trenches. Still checking the list daily, and nominating those in need!

I am so relieved the campaign is over. Although it has been a week with no word, I find this much easier to deal with than asking for votes!!


----------



## josemiguelvg

AaronFrale said:


> Filled Fat Gal, Autumn, and Brotherhood, Good luck to you all!
> 
> Aaron


Thanks Aaron! Greetings


----------



## josemiguelvg

Steve Vernon said:


> All right, so I have to go to work today. I'm still not independently wealthy yet, dang it.
> 
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Brotherhood of the Rabbit by Jose Miguel Vasquez
> 4 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> 6 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 7 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 7 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
> 10 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 10 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 11 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 13 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
> 14 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 17 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 26 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 26 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 26 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> Thanks!





AaronFrale said:


> Filled Fat Gal, Autumn, and Brotherhood, Good luck to you all!
> 
> Aaron


----------



## josemiguelvg

Tom Swyers said:


> I think Jose's book, The Brotherhood of the Rabbit, has been on the hit and trending list for the entire length of his campaign.
> 
> Nicely done.


Thanks Tom! The Rabbit has been in the H&L 682 out of 696 hours, but this is only one part of the equation, let's see what the KS team think about it. Good luck to eveyone!


----------



## AaronFrale

josemiguelvg said:


> Thanks Tom! The Rabbit has been in the H&L 682 out of 696 hours, but this is only one part of the equation, let's see what the KS team think about it. Good luck to eveyone!


So true, my first KS book was H&T most of the time (it was before stats so I don't know the exact numbers), but not selected within 48 hrs. Another book of mine H&T for 260 hrs, and it took them 2 1/2 weeks to reject it. Which I guess it means, I was close, but how close, I'll never know. I figure being H&T can help, but there's also that process "behind the curtain" Either way, 682 hours is impressive!

KS is a better turn around than Traditional publishers, I had a book that I submitted to a major Sci Fi publisher in April of 2014, the editor contacted me to say it was "on the worth a closer look pile". It stayed there for despite my polite bi-annual reminders, until June 2016 when it was rejected. I literally just released it a day ago, So May 2013 when I typed the first word to Sept. 2016, when it's finally out seems too long, which makes KS worth the shot.


----------



## jnicholls

would it be cool for us all to post our twitter links?? so we can tweet each other ? I am happy to share and tweet.♥ gimme your link!!!
https://twitter.com/JulieMirishka

If anyone has success witha promotion...a site...or any ideas..share!! please!♥


----------



## lincolnjcole

jnicholls said:


> would it be cool for us all to post our twitter links?? so we can tweet each other ? I am happy to share and tweet.♥ gimme your link!!!
> https://twitter.com/JulieMirishka
> 
> If anyone has success witha promotion...a site...or any ideas..share!! please!♥


headtalker is a great idea! If you set up there let us know and I'll definitely join up to post for you!

Please just make sure the tweet you write is ambiguous (and not 'check out MY awesome erotica novel' or something similar (as has happened many times before!)


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> So true, my first KS book was H&T most of the time (it was before stats so I don't know the exact numbers), but not selected within 48 hrs. Another book of mine H&T for 260 hrs, and it took them 2 1/2 weeks to reject it. Which I guess it means, I was close, but how close, I'll never know. I figure being H&T can help, but there's also that process "behind the curtain" Either way, 682 hours is impressive!
> 
> KS is a better turn around than Traditional publishers, I had a book that I submitted to a major Sci Fi publisher in April of 2014, the editor contacted me to say it was "on the worth a closer look pile". It stayed there for despite my polite bi-annual reminders, until June 2016 when it was rejected. I literally just released it a day ago, So May 2013 when I typed the first word to Sept. 2016, when it's finally out seems too long, which makes KS worth the shot.


I feel your pain, lol! I submitted my book to the Angry Robot Book's "Open door" and waited about seven months. Ugh. After that I decided to go with Scout. I'm a little older than some of you here, and I have three more books in various states of completion. I need to get moving with them.


----------



## jnicholls

@Lincoln...Yes!! I loooove Headtalker! I'm currently doing my 2nd for Dragon Moon.bahahah.. ♥ my first one went down well...had 181 views on my campaign the day it went out. Here's my next one which is coming Friday. ♥ https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dragon-moon-yafantasy/

if anyone else has got a link for headtalker...hand it over!!!♥♥♥


----------



## MichelleKidd

jnicholls said:


> @Lincoln...Yes!! I loooove Headtalker! I'm currently doing my 2nd for Dragon Moon.bahahah.. ♥ my first one went down well...had 181 views on my campaign the day it went out. Here's my next one which is coming Friday. ♥ https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dragon-moon-yafantasy/
> 
> if anyone else has got a link for headtalker...hand it over!!!♥♥♥


Just added my support through Twitter, Julie! Best of luck!!


----------



## MissN

I've nominated the top three on the list - hope it helps!


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> would it be cool for us all to post our twitter links?? so we can tweet each other ? I am happy to share and tweet.♥ gimme your link!!!
> https://twitter.com/JulieMirishka
> 
> If anyone has success witha promotion...a site...or any ideas..share!! please!♥


I'm so knew to this promotion stuff. Trying to give as much as I ask - but since you asked Julie, here is my Twitter link: https://twitter.com/greg_meritt
I just followed you. Wishing you luck, I'll retweet for sure!


----------



## stillmyheart

Just followed Julie and Greg on Twitter, I'm at https://twitter.com/imaginarylit (I actually just did a minor overall to my Twitter last night, to shift it from being strictly personal to sort of a mix of personal and "professional").

As for promotion, I know I mentioned it before, but my biggest success was from Tumblr, I'm pretty sure over half of my overall hits came from there, but Tumblr really only works if you have a lot of followers/friends who also have a lot of followers who will help you promote.


----------



## AaronFrale

I added your Headtalker Julie, here's mine:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/othello-and-zombies-1/

Thanks!


----------



## Lori Saltis

jnicholls said:


> would it be cool for us all to post our twitter links?? so we can tweet each other ? I am happy to share and tweet.♥ gimme your link!!!
> https://twitter.com/JulieMirishka


Here's my twitter account: https://twitter.com/loriwriter. I'm not very active, but I should be. Time to get going on that. Thanks, Julie!


----------



## bfleetwood

My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.   It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is not only a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
I know this book will have a readership...
So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.

Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign. 

Great board here - B


----------



## SilverShadow87

bfleetwood said:


> My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.  It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is a combination of a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focused & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


Sorry about the 'no', B.  But the good news is - like you said - so many people have said how much they love the opening and want to read more. That means you've got a bunch of new readers who will hopefully pick a copy up as soon as you've published it. That's always a great thing to have before you even get a book out.

I agree with the idea of having the 'no' plan all set up, though. I think it's useful either way; if you get rejected, you've got a plan all set up and in place, and if you do get accepted, you can probably still use that plan to get some extra marketing towards your book when it comes out.


----------



## Evenstar

bfleetwood said:


> My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.  It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is not only a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


Oh no! So disappointed for you. Yet another person with great stats not selected.


----------



## jnicholls

bfleetwood said:


> My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.  It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is not only a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


I am SO VERY SORRY to hear this! What do we have to do to get a contract?? Seriously? If the readers are voicing what they want, but kindle don't listen...what else is there?

To all the peeps who posted their twitter links and headtalker...I got you! Thank you for following and i'm going thru now and following back and RT♥ We are here to support one another and share as much as possible to get all of us noticed. ♥


----------



## jnicholls

I posted about my Fantasy Worlds Emag a few weeks ago, and offered to post and promote peeps with a kindle scout campaign in that magazine for fantasy /sci-fi and PNR Books. I will be putting together the October issue very shortly and this is a "Halloween" issue. If anyone will still have their Kindle Scout campaign going into October, I will be happy to post your cover, link to kindle scout, synopsis and link to your amazon author page. FREE. I will also extend this to anyone else with a kindle scout promotion even if you're notFantasy/sci-fi, as I'm going to make special section for non fantasy kindle scout. 
Please send me a pm on my Facebook page if you are interested, and no later than 25th September. https://web.facebook.com/FWemag/ 
I will also post your link/cover etc on the page.

If anyone has a short story for halloween that they would like to have in the magazine, you will receive a double page spread about yourself and your books in the mag. This bit is only open to sci-fi/fantasy/pnr.sorry♥


----------



## Michele Brouder

bfleetwood said:


> My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.  It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is not only a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


So sorry to hear this! Hang in there.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Good morning, peeps! I've followed Julie, Greg, Mary and Lori on Twitter. My twitter link is at the bottom here.


----------



## Michele Brouder

jnicholls said:


> @Lincoln...Yes!! I loooove Headtalker! I'm currently doing my 2nd for Dragon Moon.bahahah.. ♥ my first one went down well...had 181 views on my campaign the day it went out. Here's my next one which is coming Friday. ♥ https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dragon-moon-yafantasy/
> 
> if anyone else has got a link for headtalker...hand it over!!!♥♥♥


supported your headtalker campaign. Good luck.


----------



## Michele Brouder

AaronFrale said:


> I added your Headtalker Julie, here's mine:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/othello-and-zombies-1/
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Supported your headtalker campaign. Good Luck!


----------



## bfleetwood

jnicholls said:


> I am SO VERY SORRY to hear this! What do we have to do to get a contract?? Seriously? If the readers are voicing what they want, but kindle don't listen...what else is there?


Thanks J - perhaps Chroma didn't fit neatly into any one genre? Who knows? Followed you on Twitter & you can find me on @bfleetwoodhome - also below. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

bfleetwood said:


> I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


B, my stats and reader response were very similar to yours when I was not chosen back in January (you can scroll back to see how that went down around January 15th or so), but I published myself on Kindle within a week, had the paperback out a month later, and after seven months I've sold over 1000 copies. It's not a huge start, but I have traction and have been hovering at the 30k author rank for over two months. On my own I have stats that are comparable to those of the middle-of-the-pack Kindle Press folks, if I understand the stats properly. And I have great reviews.

Another Countdown promo is scheduled for October, and I've made a start on a companion novel (after getting a companion short story out to use for freebie on-ramp to the novel). I think I will do a KS campaign for the new novel when it's ready, because the program is worth it and can enhance my other sales. After getting the short story out and watching the synergy in sales with promos, I see KP as another nice piece of the puzzle (and the pie!).

You can do it! But give yourself a day or two to nurse the bruising in the gut. Ugh. My empathy is with you!


----------



## bfleetwood

Thanks - and good luck with your next book B


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so if anyone wants to follow me on Twitter you can get me on my Twitter link in my signature, at the bottom of this list.

I'm all excited about our local WORD ON THE STREET festival which is going on this coming Saturday. I'll be taking part in a panel and signing a few books - but I go every year whether I'm a performer or just a wandering rube. I dig the scene.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
5 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
6 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
6 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
9 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
9 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
10 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
12 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
13 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
16 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
25 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
25 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
25 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## josemiguelvg

Michele Brouder said:


> Jose, I nominated your book today. Good Luck!


Thanks a lot Michele, greetings!


----------



## jnicholls

We're cookin' now!!! Thanks peeps for the support on the Headtalker and everyone who posted links for twitter, I think I got you all..if i didn't please let me know♥


----------



## MichelleKidd

bfleetwood said:


> My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.  It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is not only a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


B, honey, I'm so sorry to hear you didn't get selected.  I was stunned last night when I learned you and some of the others were not chosen. I'm sure they haven't gotten to mine yet, and I'll be receiving my own rejection shortly. Like you, I have high stats . . . 709 hours in the H&T and 2.8K views. I have said all along that means nothing. I think it boils down to what they are looking to promote. One part of me wonders why they don't say up front that they are looking for paranormal romances or Sci-fi or whatever at a particular time . . . but the other part of me says despite everything, it is still win/win. This campaign forced me out of my comfort zone. I was so shy before this began. I would never have spoken up in a forum. (Still not my favorite thing, but I've pushed myself to do things I knew I should have done all along.) I created a website, Twitter account, and after the first hundred invites, the asking for votes got easier. LOL 

I've formatted my book for paperback and plan on formatting for KDP today. I am thankful for the experience, although I still don't understand how it can be called a reader-driven program. Still . . . I have so many contacts that I would not have had before the campaign. For this I am thankful. The information and friendships I formed are priceless. ((Hugs)) to you!! ❤


----------



## PatriciaThomson

bfleetwood said:


> My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.  It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is not only a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


So sorry to hear, campaign comrade. I have my "no" plan up my sleeve and the pieces ready to fall into place, but it's like Tom Petty once sang--the waiting is the hardest part. But you should be proud of two things--that you completed a novel and that you put it out there. Anything else is gravy.


----------



## bfleetwood

Thanks for the lovely responses and support. Rejection sucks! Will be publishing asap and got the final tweaks to do on the proofs for CreateSpace. Will drop in again when I am back from a break - holiday just come at the right time. B


----------



## jnicholls

MichelleKidd said:


> B, honey, I'm so sorry to hear you didn't get selected.  I was stunned last night when I learned you and some of the others were not chosen. I'm sure they haven't gotten to mine yet, and I'll be receiving my own rejection shortly. Like you, I have high stats . . . 709 hours in the H&T and 2.8K views. I have said all along that means nothing. I think it boils down to what they are looking to promote. One part of me wonders why they don't say up front that they are looking for paranormal romances or Sci-fi or whatever at a particular time . . . but the other part of me says despite everything, it is still win/win. This campaign forced me out of my comfort zone. I was so shy before this began. I would never have spoken up in a forum. (Still not my favorite thing, but I've pushed myself to do things I knew I should have done all along.) I created a website, Twitter account, and after the first hundred invites, the asking for votes got easier. LOL
> 
> I've formatted my book for paperback and plan on formatting for KDP today. I am thankful for the experience, although I still don't understand how it can be called a reader-driven program. Still . . . I have so many contacts that I would not have had before the campaign. For this I am thankful. The information and friendships I formed are priceless. ((Hugs)) to you!! ❤


The first thing I do when I get online is to check my stats...but right now...I'm wondering why bother? I've got 10 days to go and already preparing myself for the let down. That being said, I still believe this is a good program because of the exposure and also that we get our book in four genres instead of just the two. If nothing else comes out of this, I've met some fabulous peeps who I know I will be keeping in contact with after I get the "No thanks" email. lol. Gotta keep smiling though...right?


----------



## Kay7979

I was sorry to see the Not Accepted for Publication notices in my inbox today. I feel like part of a military unit, and it hurts to watch comrades drop in battle. But on the bright side, it's only a flesh wound, and not fatal. 

It's clear that stats are only part of the editorial staff's decision process. It comes down to marketability, and there can be any number of reasons why they decide to pass on a book. We're getting a better shot with Scout than with traditional publishers. We submit a book, without having an agent, and someone WILL read it, hopefully with an open mind. That's a huge benefit. 

I've connected with most everyone here on FB and/or Twitter and I'm looking forward to staying in touch, no matter how things go with our books.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> I was sorry to see the Not Accepted for Publication notices in my inbox today. I feel like part of a military unit, and it hurts to watch comrades drop in battle. But on the bright side, it's only a flesh wound, and not fatal.


Anyone ever feel like the KS crew are the space marines and we are the aliens being blown away to smithereens?

But seriously, as a 3-time reject. Othello and Zombies will be my 4th! While it's definitely a bummer to be a fallen soldier, the button that notifies nominators of your book, especially when used with a free promo on release helps get the word out. The key is to keep going. I read in Stephen King "On Writing" that he had a giant railroad spike of rejection letters. As he's a writer that no one would reject today. In fact, I think Family Guy made a joke about that.

Editor: What do you have for me Stephen?

Stephen: Um.... (looks around) It's... a... book... about a lamp monster! (Picks up a lamp and makes growling noises).

Editor: (sighs) When will you have in on my desk?

The other nice thing is that it is true that trad publishers don't give you as much. I was on a 2-year wait list for my rejection with a major sci fi publisher. Here I get to know pretty quickly, and with the notify button my efforts to promote are rewarded regardless of outcome. It's a win for them because they get me plugging away KS and win for me because time on the H&T is just one more potential future reader.


----------



## Greg Meritt

I had two slots open up today and I have Amber and Sean covered.

My heart goes out to Jodi, B Fleetwood, Elena and all those who made it through the campaign and didn't get selected - you guys are an inspiration.


----------



## ....

Michelle! Congrats!


----------



## 91831

I was sad to see the rejections today, but made up to see the acceptance of Michelle!  Congrats!


----------



## SilverShadow87

Congratulations, Michelle! Can't wait to download my copy.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Yay Michelle Kidd!!!!! Couldn't happen to a nicer person. If you haven't read Timeless Moments, now you will get the chance. I had the privilege of reading her story last year and it is a wonderfully told story that keeps you guessing and turning the pages. So happy for you Michelle.


----------



## stillmyheart

Yay Michelle!!!! I just saw it and cheered, congratulations! I can't wait to read it.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Congratulations, Michelle!


----------



## AaronFrale

Nice work Michelle, you rock on with your bad self!


----------



## bfleetwood

Well done Michelle - good for you and congratulations. B


----------



## MichelleKidd

OMGoodness!!  I'm still reeling from the shock, you guys!  Thank you.  I think I cried more than if I hadn't been selected.  I have been keeping myself occupied getting ready to go it alone.  I wouldn't even look at the email because I knew it was going to say NO!  I finally had to go to the KS page and just look from there.  Need to get myself together and figure out what comes next because my mind was so geared for the other direction.  Thank you to everyone who voted and for Steve for keeping all his little chicks on track.    

Continuing to go down the list.  Amber and Steve, got you covered.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

Michelle, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

MichelleKidd said:


> OMGoodness!! I'm still reeling from the shock, you guys! Thank you. I think I cried more than if I hadn't been selected. I have been keeping myself occupied getting ready to go it alone. I wouldn't even look at the email because I knew it was going to say NO! I finally had to go to the KS page and just look from there. Need to get myself together and figure out what comes next because my mind was so geared for the other direction. Thank you to everyone who voted and for Steve for keeping all his little chicks on track.
> 
> Continuing to go down the list. Amber and Steve, got you covered.


YAY!!!!!! I am so excited for you!! And I can't resist saying, "I told you so!!"


----------



## josemiguelvg

MichelleKidd said:


> OMGoodness!! I'm still reeling from the shock, you guys! Thank you. I think I cried more than if I hadn't been selected. I have been keeping myself occupied getting ready to go it alone. I wouldn't even look at the email because I knew it was going to say NO! I finally had to go to the KS page and just look from there. Need to get myself together and figure out what comes next because my mind was so geared for the other direction. Thank you to everyone who voted and for Steve for keeping all his little chicks on track.
> 
> Continuing to go down the list. Amber and Steve, got you covered.


Congrats Michelle, can't wat to read it!


----------



## Michele Brouder

MichelleKidd said:


> OMGoodness!! I'm still reeling from the shock, you guys! Thank you. I think I cried more than if I hadn't been selected. I have been keeping myself occupied getting ready to go it alone. I wouldn't even look at the email because I knew it was going to say NO! I finally had to go to the KS page and just look from there. Need to get myself together and figure out what comes next because my mind was so geared for the other direction. Thank you to everyone who voted and for Steve for keeping all his little chicks on track.
> 
> Continuing to go down the list. Amber and Steve, got you covered.


So very happy for you! Well done and well deserved. Enjoy your success.


----------



## jnicholls

Oh Michelle Kidd please forgive me! I didn't see your post where you got the "Join the club" email!! That is fabulous! Congrats! I'm very very happy for you! Do you have any other books already for sale? Are you planning on another kindle scout campaign?


----------



## Michele Brouder

Amber and Sean, I've nominated you. Good Luck.


----------



## MichelleKidd

jnicholls said:


> Oh Michelle Kidd please forgive me! I didn't see your post where you got the "Join the club" email!! That is fabulous! Congrats! I'm very very happy for you! Do you have any other books already for sale? Are you planning on another kindle scout campaign?


No worries, hon!! As long as I was able to help out. I actually have two more books in the works, but neither of them are close to being complete. They aren't part of a series.

NOOoo plans for KS again soon, at least not until I'm fully recovered from this go around, lol. But yes, when I get the next two complete, I'll be throwing my hat back into the ring. It is a wonderful, highly stressful, adventure. I may have to take that money and buy new teeth since I broke my own clenching them throughout the campaign.


----------



## Lori Saltis

MichelleKidd said:


> OMGoodness!! I'm still reeling from the shock, you guys! Thank you. I think I cried more than if I hadn't been selected. I have been keeping myself occupied getting ready to go it alone. I wouldn't even look at the email because I knew it was going to say NO! I finally had to go to the KS page and just look from there. Need to get myself together and figure out what comes next because my mind was so geared for the other direction. Thank you to everyone who voted and for Steve for keeping all his little chicks on track.


Congratulations, Michelle!


----------



## Ansandra Woodman

I know I'm late to the party, but my campaign goes live at midnight! My novel titled Remaining Me. Super excited!


----------



## JFahey

bfleetwood said:


> My rejection email has arrived & I am so disappointed.  It is not even the fact I was in H&T for all but 7hrs (4 of those as Chroma went live) & got 2.7K views, 50/50 external to internal.. it is not only a month's worth of build up (& lack of sleep), but more the anticipation of others. Complete strangers have raved about the opening & said they want to read more. I have been overwhelmed with positive feedback so the rejection is a bit of a kick in the stomach
> I know this book will have a readership...
> So, like Imogen, I need to stay focussed & practical. The printed book is close to being ready & the kindle version will follow soon after.
> 
> Good luck to others but get your 'no' plan up you sleeve regardless of your campaign.
> 
> Great board here - B


B, I'm right with you. Got my rejection, too. 2.9K views and 559 H&T. Kind of figured it would, though. Had to give it a shot.

Congratulations Michelle!! I'm so happy for you and looking forward to my free copy! Going to have to buy the print version for an autograph!!


----------



## jnicholls

JFahey said:


> B, I'm right with you. Got my rejection, too. 2.9K views and 559 H&T. Kind of figured it would, though. Had to give it a shot.
> 
> Congratulations Michelle!! I'm so happy for you and looking forward to my free copy! Going to have to buy the print version for an autograph!!


Oh hon...so sorry...This is terrible!!!


----------



## MuseundSonne

I am running a Kindle Scout campaign from 9/2-10/2/2016 for "The Creed - A Novel Of Romantic Magical Realism".
A few fellow authors pointed out that I should list my campaign here. Here is the link if you find that my novel merits your vote. If so, thank you. I appreciate your support greatly.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNBOI4AEVP1P

So far, I have found it very difficult to drive enough traffic to my campaign, and I am very thankful to any advice. I have been posting in FB ebooks groups, gathered a launch team and advertized on some book promotion sites that do accept Kindle Scout campaigns (AuthorShout.com, Blackcaviar-bookclub.com.)
My launch team is still lagging, unfortunately. It seems like everybody is ailed by burnout and overwhelm, and it is hesitant to take on yet another chore.
However, I am determined to see my campaign through. If not selected by Kindle Scout, I will self-publish shortly after the campaign.

If you can recommend a resource for increasing exposure, I appreciate it. Thank you again!


----------



## jnicholls

Headtalker!!! make sure you're also on Twitter! Good luck and don't give up


----------



## Lara B

Michelle - I saw your book cover in the header today under "Congrats to the latest Kindle Scout selections" and was thrilled! How exciting


----------



## Laurie Cook

MichelleKidd said:


> OMGoodness!! I'm still reeling from the shock, you guys! Thank you. I think I cried more than if I hadn't been selected. I have been keeping myself occupied getting ready to go it alone. I wouldn't even look at the email because I knew it was going to say NO! I finally had to go to the KS page and just look from there. Need to get myself together and figure out what comes next because my mind was so geared for the other direction. Thank you to everyone who voted and for Steve for keeping all his little chicks on track.
> 
> Continuing to go down the list. Amber and Steve, got you covered.


Very Well Done! Good to see KS picked a winner we all wanted to see.


----------



## jnicholls

I got the email about Michelle's book today "Timeless Moments" I'm so pleased we got a winner!!


----------



## Evenstar

Just saw the email Michelle! Thank goodness for that. I was beginning to think the scouts were just playing a mean joke on us all, but I forgive them now they've selected you


----------



## John Minx

Congratulations, Michelle. Glad that all those Kindle Scout trials and tribulations paid off in the end


----------



## Kay7979

Yikes! Sixteen new books showed up on the New list last night! I check the new books daily, read a page or two and "save" ones that look promising in case I have a spare nomination. I don't think I've ever seen more than six new submissions in a day. The overall quality of this group seemed better than normal. I doubt sixteen books a day is a new trend, but it would be overwhelming for the editorial staff if that became the new normal!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so I've got the day off today and I'm waiting for a deliveryman to bring me some paperback copies of KELPIE DREAMS and SEA TALES. Have I ever told you folks just how much I hate waiting for deliverymen?

I've got two stories that are on a deadline - one for a local maritime supernatural anthology being put together by a Nova Scotia publisher and one that is being put together for Christmas with a group of us Kindle Scout winners. On top of that I still need to push through this novel that I am bogged down on.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
4 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
5 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
5 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
8 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
8 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
9 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
11 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
12 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
15 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
17 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
24 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
24 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
24 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Thanks, guys! I appreciate all the well wishes and support!  This board rocks!! I don't think I would have made it through without being able to pop in daily and listen to your fun banter. To those who are still waiting and watching, praying the very best for you.  Please don't hesitate to message me if I can help out!  @ Lincoln, feel free to use my stats for your blog. I found it so helpful when I dived in.  H&T 709 and 2.8K views.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> Yikes! Sixteen new books showed up on the New list last night! I check the new books daily, read a page or two and "save" ones that look promising in case I have a spare nomination. I don't think I've ever seen more than six new submissions in a day. The overall quality of this group seemed better than normal. I doubt sixteen books a day is a new trend, but it would be overwhelming for the editorial staff if that became the new normal!


Oh boy. That figures. I just submitted my book yesterday. That will be a lot of competition!


----------



## josemiguelvg

Michele Brouder said:


> Oh boy. That figures. I just submitted my book yesterday. That will be a lot of competition!


 Don't worry about it Michele, it just keep the balance, cheers!


----------



## Kay7979

Michele Brouder said:


> Oh boy. That figures. I just submitted my book yesterday. That will be a lot of competition!


Great! I'll be looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## bfleetwood

So glad to see some great selections - phew! Was beginning to think the editorial team had gone on their jollys!
Got Amber Sean & the infamous Lincoln covered - good luck!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I just received word that my KS campaign is going live on Sept 16th. I've already warned my family that there will be shameless self-promotion on social media for the next month.


----------



## jnicholls

Ugh..i've got a problem....I've used up all my internet speed and still have 8 days to go before it restarts...I've got serious pimping to do!! NOOOO! lol. I'm on 2g right now...which means will take me about five mins to open a page..so forgive me if you don't see me on twitter, cause that takes me forever to re tweet.♥

Lots of new books today ...almost all the peeps that were here as I joined are leaving...whaaaa....


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

MuseundSonne said:


> I am running a Kindle Scout campaign from 9/2-10/2/2016 for "The Creed - A Novel Of Romantic Magical Realism".
> A few fellow authors pointed out that I should list my campaign here. Here is the link if you find that my novel merits your vote. If so, thank you. I appreciate your support greatly.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNBOI4AEVP1P
> 
> So far, I have found it very difficult to drive enough traffic to my campaign, and I am very thankful to any advice. I have been posting in FB ebooks groups, gathered a launch team and advertized on some book promotion sites that do accept Kindle Scout campaigns (AuthorShout.com, Blackcaviar-bookclub.com.)
> My launch team is still lagging, unfortunately. It seems like everybody is ailed by burnout and overwhelm, and it is hesitant to take on yet another chore.
> However, I am determined to see my campaign through. If not selected by Kindle Scout, I will self-publish shortly after the campaign.
> 
> If you can recommend a resource for increasing exposure, I appreciate it. Thank you again!


@ MuseundSonne Welcome! Good to see you here.

I'm no expert about gaining exposure, but my sister and I have been working on her KS campaign and we've been using a FB author page, posts to our personal FB friends, Twitter posts, individualized emails, phone calls, sharing a small flyer with the info when we are with local groups of people, posting the info to author-related FB groups under their weekly Marketing type threads, etc. There are probably other things that I'm forgetting at the moment. I see that you have a mailing list, and that's something we didn't have when the campaign started, so we're just trying to make use of what we do have.

KS candidates have been helpful by retweeting promo tweets, so you might post your Twitter name here (if you use Twitter) so you can join in with the retweeting. Also, check out the Twitter Exchange thread where people from all over the KBoards post their Twitter handle. The link is: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65619.925.html


----------



## josemiguelvg

MuseundSonne said:


> I am running a Kindle Scout campaign from 9/2-10/2/2016 for "The Creed - A Novel Of Romantic Magical Realism".
> A few fellow authors pointed out that I should list my campaign here. Here is the link if you find that my novel merits your vote. If so, thank you. I appreciate your support greatly.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNBOI4AEVP1P
> 
> So far, I have found it very difficult to drive enough traffic to my campaign, and I am very thankful to any advice. I have been posting in FB ebooks groups, gathered a launch team and advertized on some book promotion sites that do accept Kindle Scout campaigns (AuthorShout.com, Blackcaviar-bookclub.com.)
> My launch team is still lagging, unfortunately. It seems like everybody is ailed by burnout and overwhelm, and it is hesitant to take on yet another chore.
> However, I am determined to see my campaign through. If not selected by Kindle Scout, I will self-publish shortly after the campaign.
> 
> If you can recommend a resource for increasing exposure, I appreciate it. Thank you again!


 Welcome @MuseundSonne, you might want to take a look at my website http://www.sefpubaid.com there you will find useful info about KS campaigns


----------



## 88149

josemiguelvg said:


> Welcome @MuseundSonne, you might want to take a look at my website http://www.sefpubaid.com there you will find useful info about KS campaigns


Your link is missing the "L in "self".


----------



## josemiguelvg

Dan Phalen said:


> Your link is missing the "L in "self".


Thanks Dan, in effect it's http://www.selfPubAid.com


----------



## bfleetwood

josemiguelvg said:


> Thanks Dan, in effect it's http://www.selfPubAid.com


Crikey - it's like ever decreasing circles when you click on this! Yikes! Anyone on this thread already knows the deal.. Mmmmm..
Hope all campaigners are bearing up - hang in there as 30 days seems like a lifetime... Try not to put your life on hold - it seems super crucial when you're there but life does exist outside the KS bubble! B


----------



## 91831

Okay today I managed my best rank so far on zon .com (had better on .co.uk).

I might not be Kindle Press accepted, but there is life after Scout!


----------



## RWhite7699

I have Amber, Sean and Lincoln covered. Good luck, you guys.


----------



## RWhite7699

Now I have a dumb question. How do I get my book cover to appear in my board messages?


----------



## lincolnjcole

RWhite7699 said:


> I have Amber, Sean and Lincoln covered. Good luck, you guys.


Thanks!



RWhite7699 said:


> Now I have a dumb question. How do I get my book cover to appear in my board messages?


The signature. If you go to this link it can help set it up for you the easy way.

http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/index.php

The hard way is bbcode so you need to understand bracketing and general coding to do that!


----------



## RWhite7699

Thanks! I'll work on that.


----------



## RMGauthier

evdarcy said:


> Okay today I managed my best rank so far on zon .com (had better on .co.uk).
> 
> I might not be Kindle Press accepted, but there is life after Scout!


Congrats! Hopefully it keeps rising. Good luck!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Speaking of life after KS, I'm now waiting for my Underneath edits from e-scribes. Whoever recommended them, THANK YOU! Lincoln has graciously helped me up with setting a pre-release and launch plan for the middle of October, and I've started on book 2: Undercurrent, a Merfolk Myth. Busy, busy writer, here!

Good luck to everyone competing, but while you wait for your next stats, and between groveling for votes, it never hurts to think about a plan B just in case the KS gods deem you unfit


----------



## bfleetwood

MN_Arzu said:


> Speaking of life after KS, I'm now waiting for my Underneath edits from e-scribes. Whoever recommended them, THANK YOU! Lincoln has graciously helped me up with setting a pre-release and launch plan for the middle of October, and I've started on book 2: Undercurrent, a Merfolk Myth. Busy, busy writer, here!
> 
> Good luck to everyone competing, but while you wait for your next stats, and between groveling for votes, it never hurts to think about a plan B just in case the KS gods deem you unfit


Can't wait to read it. Hoping Chroma will be available in October too. Babble - another not selected - has already been released! Fast work.


----------



## 91831

MN_Arzu said:


> Speaking of life after KS, I'm now waiting for my Underneath edits from e-scribes. Whoever recommended them, THANK YOU! Lincoln has graciously helped me up with setting a pre-release and launch plan for the middle of October, and I've started on book 2: Undercurrent, a Merfolk Myth. Busy, busy writer, here!
> 
> Good luck to everyone competing, but while you wait for your next stats, and between groveling for votes, it never hurts to think about a plan B just in case the KS gods deem you unfit


Annie is amazing. Escribes will always have my business!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I've got a day shift later today.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
3 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
4 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
4 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
7 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
7 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
8 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
10 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
11 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
14 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
16 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
22 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
23 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
23 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
23 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## jnicholls

Thanks for the daily list, Steve!

I'm so pleased to see the peeps who didn't get the gig with kindle scout doing well! It is a consolation prize and a good one. I think we're in agreement it would be better to get the contract, however, I'll take what I can get, thank you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

hard to believe another campaign is in the final days. I'm actually just excited for it to be over with, lol! One way or another, I want the results so I can just move on to what comes next.

I have a busy rest of the year planned with book launches and whatnot, and now the second book in my World on Fire series is launching in a couple of days!


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> hard to believe another campaign is in the final days. I'm actually just excited for it to be over with, lol! One way or another, I want the results so I can just move on to what comes next.
> 
> I have a busy rest of the year planned with book launches and whatnot, and now the second book in my World on Fire series is launching in a couple of days!


Good luck with the launch, Lincoln. Maybe it's a blessing that you have something to distract you from your KS campaign. I'm down to day 7, and in a sense it's passed quickly, but I haven't written anything on my current novel since I began the campaign. Too busy thinking up new methods of self-promotion. It's hard to stay on the H&T list without a big social media push, and I refuse to do anything that's a paid promotion. I think I'll be out shaking hands and kissing babies this week, lol. It works for politicians!


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> Thanks for the daily list, Steve!
> 
> I'm so pleased to see the peeps who didn't get the gig with kindle scout doing well! It is a consolation prize and a good one. I think we're in agreement it would be better to get the contract, however, I'll take what I can get, thank you!


Yes, thank you for the list Steve, it sure keeps a certain order about it all. Can't imagine what it would be like trying to figure out who to nominate next without it! And as has been mentioned, it is a good idea to get your book ready for publishing while running your campaign so you can take advantage of the exposure you received before it goes away (don't wait too long). Of course, we all hope to get that "yes" that will have us shouting for joy, but, as M.N. said, have a plan B.


----------



## RWhite7699

Thanks, Lincoln, for your guidance. Congratulations, Michelle. I can't wait to read my free copy.
Now, I have another book on Kindle Scout, and I'm asking for your support again, please. Serendipity has 22 days left, and I would like to go on the list! Here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CQWC2CHC2NI2
Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## John Minx

Great to see that some of the Kindle Scout vets are going solo with real gusto and are busy running their own special ops  
Put my votes in today for Lincoln and Amber.

Onwards!


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> Too busy thinking up new methods of self-promotion. It's hard to stay on the H&T list without a big social media push, and I refuse to do anything that's a paid promotion.


Yeah, I agree about paid campaigns for KS. Since there have been plenty of H&T books for the entire time that haven't made it, and those that have H&Ted for a fraction of the time that have, I think paying is gamble. I'd rather spend the money after launch of the book. I'm guessing having decent sales rankings helps their decision process anyway.

Has anyone one experiment with paid adverts on KS? What was your experience?


----------



## RWhite7699

I ran a Goodreads ad campaign for an earlier submission, and had good results from Goodreads, but Kindle Scout, for some reason, does not count (as page views) all the clicks you get on your ad. We went around and around about that until I'm sure they were tired of hearing from me. They counted about half the clicks. So I won't do it anymore. It's expensive, and not worth it. I find I get more votes by sending individual e-mails to my friends and relatives and asking them to forward my message to their friends and relatives. It is very time consuming, but profitable. I also get results from this board and from facebook.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

RWhite7699 said:


> Now, I have another book on Kindle Scout, and I'm asking for your support again, please. Serendipity has 22 days left, and I would like to go on the list! Here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CQWC2CHC2NI2


I've just read the sample, Ruth, and it's mesmerising. I've saved it for later.


----------



## AaronFrale

Yep, that's what I do. Just send individual emails, and ask them to nominate. I'm also doing an experiment this time around where I release a book on Amazon at the same time as KS. I'm presuming that the boost in Author Rank, I get from a new release will factor in their decision process. I'm running on the assumption that the "behind the curtain" process of selecting winners involves running reports on sales ranks of comparable titles, historical sales of the author, and all the standard research a traditional publisher does on a title. In addition to reading them and evaluating in qualitative matter.


----------



## Kay7979

@Ruth  I just read the sample, too, and bookmarked it for a nomination.

@Aaron  I sent quite a few personal letters early on, making sure to send them individually rather than using a CC. My problem was that most of the letters went to people who were business acquaintances from a few years ago, and few acknowledged receiving the letter, so I wondered if most were gong to spam folders or being deleted. In the last few days I've talked to a few people who said they got the letter. One lady said she read it late at night and didn't act on it, and then forgot about it. After my phone call, she promised to vote and pass the word on to some of her friends. I had given up writing letters, since I assumed they were unproductive, but I may go back to sending more and hope for the best.


----------



## Greg Meritt

RWhite7699 said:


> Thanks, Lincoln, for your guidance. Congratulations, Michelle. I can't wait to read my free copy.
> Now, I have another book on Kindle Scout, and I'm asking for your support again, please. Serendipity has 22 days left, and I would like to go on the list! Here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CQWC2CHC2NI2
> Thank you. Thank you.


Ruth, I just read the excerpt too and will be nominating later for sure! As for self-promotion, well, never easy. I have asked nieces and nephews who have a large Facebook/Twitter following to post on their timeline and that has been helpful. Also other author friends from writer's sites I've been on have also been extremely friendly and giving (because they in the same position, I believe), but I haven't done any paid promotions. Of course, I'm only through my first week, and I know that crunch time is coming as I trudge toward the middle of the campaign. It's tougher, I think, halfway through, than in the beginning. So pace yourself. I have a list of people I haven't tapped....yet. And don't forget any groups you belong too.

And thank you again, Lincoln Cole, for help in running a KS campaign. For anyone who isn't familiar, check out Lincoln's site: www.lincolncole.net for some great advice. Scroll to the footer and click on Kindle Scout.

Good luck to all of you. Again, I must say you guys are all wonderful and this is such a great place to help and share ideas. Honored to be a part of it all no matter the outcome!


----------



## Michele Brouder

My campaign goes live tomorrow and that's what I'm going to try to do - is to pace myself. I have major revisions to do on another book and I hope I'm able to concentrate but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> Ruth, I just read the excerpt too and will be nominating later for sure! As for self-promotion, well, never easy. I have asked nieces and nephews who have a large Facebook/Twitter following to post on their timeline and that has been helpful. Also other author friends from writer's sites I've been on have also been extremely friendly and giving (because they in the same position, I believe), but I haven't done any paid promotions. Of course, I'm only through my first week, and I know that crunch time is coming as I trudge toward the middle of the campaign. It's tougher, I think, halfway through, than in the beginning. So pace yourself. I have a list of people I haven't tapped....yet. And don't forget any groups you belong too.
> 
> And thank you again, Lincoln Cole, for help in running a KS campaign. For anyone who isn't familiar, check out Lincoln's site: www.lincolncole.net for some great advice. Scroll to the footer and click on Kindle Scout.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. Again, I must say you guys are all wonderful and this is such a great place to help and share ideas. Honored to be a part of it all no matter the outcome!


Much obliged! I'm constantly working on improving the website and updating with the newest Kindle Scout trends, so hopefully the stuff I offer will help someone down the line!


----------



## stillmyheart

Michele Brouder said:


> My campaign goes live tomorrow and that's what I'm going to try to do - is to pace myself. I have major revisions to do on another book and I hope I'm able to concentrate but somehow I doubt it.


I wanted to try to do things during my campaign, but it was pretty much a no-go. I couldn't focus on anything because I was so anxious and restless, and now that I'm waiting to know the outcome, I REALLY can't focus on anything. It's terrible.


----------



## lincolnjcole

stillmyheart said:


> I wanted to try to do things during my campaign, but it was pretty much a no-go. I couldn't focus on anything because I was so anxious and restless, and now that I'm waiting to know the outcome, I REALLY can't focus on anything. It's terrible.


I felt the same way my first two campaigns. I couldn't focus or think straight to work on anything else. This campaign, though, I managed to keep busy and just forget about it and let it do it's own thing.

It doesn't hurt that THIS time I gave myself like 5 projects to work on, lol. I've been too busy to even stop scrambling, let alone to worry about kindle scout!


----------



## RWhite7699

A note for Michele - good luck with your campaign. I'll look for it. And a note for Michelle (Kidd) - I couldn't figure out how to answer your personal message. I'll get the hang of this thing soon.


----------



## AaronFrale

Michele Brouder said:


> My campaign goes live tomorrow and that's what I'm going to try to do - is to pace myself. I have major revisions to do on another book and I hope I'm able to concentrate but somehow I doubt it.


Yeah, I have two manuscripts 30k in that I really should be writing. Logically, I really should just post and let the dice fall where they may and focus on new work, but I find KS is the only time where I come out of my writing hole and talk with people.

And awesome blog Lincoln, I really like that list that compares H&T picked versus not. I know this might not be possible with the data you currently have, but food for thought going forward, a month and year of the campaign would be cool to see. Who knows, maybe there is a trend where some months are better campaign than others.

Here's mine to add to the list (all were not selected):
Ended 6/7/16 - H&T 60, Views 281
Ended 3/28/16 - H&T 260, Views 755

My campaign before those was Feb 2015, so it would not be useful, I do know that it was H&T most of the time, and no I did not game the system to do that. I did, however, make a stupid mistake, I went to the page every time I cut and pasted the link, so since I was writing about twenty emails a day, I would have gotten twenty page views a day with no nominations. Either it made me have a disproportionate page view to nomination ratio, or made me look like I was poorly trying to game the system. Now I have the link saved in a text file that way I'm not generating needless page views.


----------



## authorofpatches

Hello all. Long time listener, first time caller. Okay, I actually just found out about this site while googling for tips on running a successful Kindle Scout campaign and looking for places to promote it inexpensively. By that I mean free. The search led me to a blog post that led me here. Tons to see, a bit overwhelming. If anyone reading these words does know of sites willing to promote Kindle Scout campaigns, or has any tips on what to do/avoid to get the best of the experience, I'm all ears. And if anyone cares to check out my submission Matters of Convenience, below is a link. It went up 9/14 so I have until 10/13/16 to figure out how to become rich and famous. Thanks!

- Roy

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/33R345E7HDCNR


----------



## RWhite7699

I saved it for later, Roy. Steve will add your name to the list of nominees. It's awesome here.


----------



## lincolnjcole

authorofpatches said:


> Hello all. Long time listener, first time caller. Okay, I actually just found out about this site while googling for tips on running a successful Kindle Scout campaign and looking for places to promote it inexpensively. By that I mean free. The search led me to a blog post that led me here. Tons to see, a bit overwhelming. If anyone reading these words does know of sites willing to promote Kindle Scout campaigns, or has any tips on what to do/avoid to get the best of the experience, I'm all ears. And if anyone cares to check out my submission Matters of Convenience, below is a link. It went up 9/14 so I have until 10/13/16 to figure out how to become rich and famous. Thanks!
> 
> - Roy
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/33R345E7HDCNR


Welcome. You can check out my blog for some information including stats for campaigns


----------



## Tom Swyers

Okay, I've got Amber, Sean, and Lincoln covered.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right, it's Friday and I've got the day off. I started off a new chapter in the novel this morning and am heading downstairs to start breakfast cooking before my wife gets up. We've got a big weekend coming up. Tonight I'll be trying to schmooze at an evening bash for tomorrow's big event - the WORD ON THE STREET. Tomorrow is the 25th anniversary of Halifax's yearly WORD ON THE STREET FESTIVAL and I've been a part of the festival since it first started. That first year they closed down Spring Garden Road and pitched tents in the street. I told stories at the Pirate Tent and shouted poetry at poetry corner, standing on a red plastic milk crate. Years later, I took part in the very first Pitch The Publisher event, which is a little like Shark Tank for novels. My ghost story collection, HAUNTED HARBOURS: GHOST STORIES FROM OLD NOVA SCOTIA, was the very first manuscript to be accepted and actually hit print after it was picked up by local publisher, Nimbus Publishing. The book is still in print and still sells well, every year. I can't wait to attend tomorrow. I'll be part of a Pitch-the-Publisher panel, talking about the history of the event and I'll have an opportunity for a brief book signing afterwards. My wife has her first novel manuscript and will be presenting at this year's Pitch The Publisher event. I'm so darned proud. I'm looking forward to us becoming Halifax's liveliest writing couple.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
2 days left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
3 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
3 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
6 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
6 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
7 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
9 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
10 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
13 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
15 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
21 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
22 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
22 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
22 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
27 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
29 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Have fun tomorrow, Steve!

Got in my nomination for Amber--good luck!

"Merely Players" is still in review.  I don't know whether that's good or bad.  I do know that it's nervewracking, though.


----------



## cggaudet

Steve Vernon said:


> All right, it's Friday and I've got the day off. I started off a new chapter in the novel this morning and am heading downstairs to start breakfast cooking before my wife gets up. We've got a big weekend coming up. Tonight I'll be trying to schmooze at an evening bash for tomorrow's big event - the WORD ON THE STREET. Tomorrow is the 25th anniversary of Halifax's yearly WORD ON THE STREET FESTIVAL and I've been a part of the festival since it first started. That first year they closed down Spring Garden Road and pitched tents in the street. I told stories at the Pirate Tent and shouted poetry at poetry corner, standing on a red plastic milk crate. Years later, I took part in the very first Pitch The Publisher event, which is a little like Shark Tank for novels. My ghost story collection, HAUNTED HARBOURS: GHOST STORIES FROM OLD NOVA SCOTIA, was the very first manuscript to be accepted and actually hit print after it was picked up by local publisher, Nimbus Publishing. The book is still in print and still sells well, every year. I can't wait to attend tomorrow. I'll be part of a Pitch-the-Publisher panel, talking about the history of the event and I'll have an opportunity for a brief book signing afterwards. My wife has her first novel manuscript and will be presenting at this year's Pitch The Publisher event. I'm so darned proud. I'm looking forward to us becoming Halifax's liveliest writing couple.


I'm assuming Word on the Street is no longer actually on the street? I haven't been since the first couple of years. Have fun!


----------



## Michele Brouder

stillmyheart said:


> I wanted to try to do things during my campaign, but it was pretty much a no-go. I couldn't focus on anything because I was so anxious and restless, and now that I'm waiting to know the outcome, I REALLY can't focus on anything. It's terrible.


I've already warned my husband and boys that I'm going to be like a woman whose hair is on fire for the next 30 days.


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> I felt the same way my first two campaigns. I couldn't focus or think straight to work on anything else. This campaign, though, I managed to keep busy and just forget about it and let it do it's own thing.
> 
> It doesn't hurt that THIS time I gave myself like 5 projects to work on, lol. I've been too busy to even stop scrambling, let alone to worry about kindle scout!


This is good advice. I need to keep busy or I'll end up in lockdown unit before the 30 days is over. Revisions it is then!


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> A note for Michele - good luck with your campaign. I'll look for it. And a note for Michelle (Kidd) - I couldn't figure out how to answer your personal message. I'll get the hang of this thing soon.


Thanks!


----------



## Michele Brouder

AaronFrale said:


> Yeah, I have two manuscripts 30k in that I really should be writing. Logically, I really should just post and let the dice fall where they may and focus on new work, but I find KS is the only time where I come out of my writing hole and talk with people.


For good or bad, it will probably force me out of my writing hole as well. I love writing but I do feel at times that I am turning into a recluse just like my Aunt Dolly.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Would someone tell me when Amazon updates your campaign stats? I know I've read it in the thread but I can't remember and the thought of trawling through over 300 pages is enough to cause me to lose the will to live. Thanks.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Michele Brouder said:


> Would someone tell me when Amazon updates your campaign stats? I know I've read it in the thread but I can't remember and the thought of trawling through over 300 pages is enough to cause me to lose the will to live. Thanks.


5:11 a.m. Eastern U.S. time. Sometimes 5:12.


----------



## Kay7979

Michele Brouder said:


> Would someone tell me when Amazon updates your campaign stats? I know I've read it in the thread but I can't remember and the thought of trawling through over 300 pages is enough to cause me to lose the will to live. Thanks.


Once a day at 5:15 AM. 
I saw your book come on the list last night, read a few pages and "saved" it for nomination later. Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

Patricia, I'm rooting for you! I hope we'll be cheering for your acceptance soon!


----------



## jnicholls

Morning peeps! Ive got Amber and Sean covered...good luck peeps!! Happy Friday peeps...I swear this has been the longest 21 days of my life!! bahaha..I am actually looking forward to it being over, no matter what the result. *waves* HI to new peeps, i love this forum...i've learned a lot since joining and I will still be here after my campaign finishes because I want to continue to help peeps with their campaigns♥♥♥


----------



## lincolnjcole

Quick update about my Kindle Scout selected book!

It's been doing pretty good since launch, and tomorrow I have my first 'real' promotion for it. They are running a 'push' notification on android devices (the ones where it pops up on your phone saying 'you might like this book!'

I'll let you all know how it goes once the promotion has ended. This launch taught me a lot about how to do book launches in general the power of consistent sales and also bought lists and cross-promotion! It's actually been doing really good for the last two days inexplicably, and I'm super looking forward to seeing what tomorrow brings rank wise!


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Quick update about my Kindle Scout selected book!
> 
> It's been doing pretty good since launch, and tomorrow I have my first 'real' promotion for it. They are running a 'push' notification on android devices (the ones where it pops up on your phone saying 'you might like this book!'
> 
> I'll let you all know how it goes once the promotion has ended. This launch taught me a lot about how to do book launches in general the power of consistent sales and also bought lists and cross-promotion! It's actually been doing really good for the last two days inexplicably, and I'm super looking forward to seeing what tomorrow brings rank wise!


Yay! Best of luck. Will you be writing a blog post later and sharing your insights?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole

Good luck to all three and the four authors still waiting in limbo.

Say Lincoln -

I know you raved about Squarespace a few months ago when I asked about your website, but I went with Weebly because they made me an offer I couldn't refuse- just $5 a month for two years.  Check it out when you get the chance.  Three sections, nothing too fancy, but all the info about my book is there.  Squarespace is the better website builder with more options, but for just $5 I couldn't say no. 

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Yay! Best of luck. Will you be writing a blog post later and sharing your insights?


Definitely! I haven't really blogged much recently (too busy with book launches!)  so I'll definitely write something up for it (sort of a postmortem for results!)

I actually managed to make back the advance in the first two months of sales, which was nice, so now everything coming here pays royalties 



Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> How the Fat Girl Got Thin by Amber Roshay
> Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 
> Good luck to all three and the four authors still waiting in limbo.
> 
> Say Lincoln -
> 
> I know you raved about Squarespace a few months ago when I asked about your website, but I went with Weebly because they made me an offer I couldn't refuse- just $5 a month for two years. Check it out when you get the chance. Three sections, nothing too fancy, but all the info about my book is there. Squarespace is the better website builder with more options, but for just $5 I couldn't say no.
> 
> Mark


That is an awesome deal! Squarespace isn't horribly in price, but 5 bucks a month would be hard to turn down. You can do basically anything you need, anyway, with code blocks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

cggaudet said:


> I'm assuming Word on the Street is no longer actually on the street? I haven't been since the first couple of years. Have fun!


Word on the Street kind of moves around. This year it is taking place at the new Halifax library. Part of the booths will be outside in the courtyard and part of them inside. I don't have any more details than that to offer - except that it is going on tomorrow from 11am to 4pm. Looks to be good weather and I'm looking forward to a great time.

******************


PatriciaThomson said:


> Have fun tomorrow, Steve!


You bet, Patricia. 

****************



Michele Brouder said:


> I've already warned my husband and boys that I'm going to be like a woman whose hair is on fire for the next 30 days.


And that would be...slapping at your head and shouting for firemen


----------



## Greg Meritt

Sean and Amber, I have you nominated. @Lincoln, I'll get you tomorrow when I have a spot open up. And I see you've written a guide for Kindle Scout that is coming out in October. You were supposed to have that done BEFORE I started my campaign! lol 

Happy to hear that your book is doing well.  

@Steve - have a great time tomorrow.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> Sean and Amber, I have you nominated. @Lincoln, I'll get you tomorrow when I have a spot open up. And I see you've written a guide for Kindle Scout that is coming out in October. You were supposed to have that done BEFORE I started my campaign! lol
> 
> Happy to hear that your book is doing well.
> 
> @Steve - have a great time tomorrow.


Lol, sorry!

If you want an ARC copy of it (to give feedback and tell me what works!) let me know! [email protected]

Same for anyone so I can clean up the last little bits before the release


----------



## Lori Saltis

Just got the bad news. Sigh. Ah well. Onward and upward! It's been a great experience. At least I've got a lot of marketing done and have a group of people already interested in reading my book. 

Thanks so much to all of you for your support! I'll still be here, offering mine. And asking for advice. For example, anyone have any words of wisdom for life after Kindle Scout?


----------



## MN_Arzu

Lori Saltis said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for your support! I'll still be here, offering mine. And asking for advice. For example, anyone have any words of wisdom for life after Kindle Scout?


Plan your book launch. In my case, it meant hunting down editor services, and staring the sequel. I also still had a few things to clean up in the manuscript, too.

A word of advice: it seems that the "notify your nominators" button from the KS campaign disappears after three months, maybe sooner  I had planned to launch Underneath on Nov. 1st, but now I'm doing it as a pre-release on Oct. 11th, so I'm within two months of receiving my "no thank you" e-mail.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lori Saltis said:


> Just got the bad news. Sigh. Ah well. Onward and upward! It's been a great experience. At least I've got a lot of marketing done and have a group of people already interested in reading my book.
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you for your support! I'll still be here, offering mine. And asking for advice. For example, anyone have any words of wisdom for life after Kindle Scout?


So sorry to hear it!

I would say, get an editor, plan out a kickass booklaunch, and just run things on your own! Then, write another book, give KS another go, and rinse and repeat!

Life goes on!


----------



## Kay7979

Lori Saltis said:


> Just got the bad news. Sigh. Ah well. Onward and upward! It's been a great experience. At least I've got a lot of marketing done and have a group of people already interested in reading my book.
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you for your support! I'll still be here, offering mine. And asking for advice. For example, anyone have any words of wisdom for life after Kindle Scout?


Lori, so sorry to hear that! Thanks for offering to stick around. This is a great board, with a lot of helpful people.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> Yay! Best of luck. Will you be writing a blog post later and sharing your insights?


I was wondering the same thing, Kay!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lori Saltis said:


> Just got the bad news. Sigh. Ah well. Onward and upward! It's been a great experience. At least I've got a lot of marketing done and have a group of people already interested in reading my book.
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you for your support! I'll still be here, offering mine. And asking for advice. For example, anyone have any words of wisdom for life after Kindle Scout?


I'm so sorry to hear this! But keep writing.


----------



## Michele Brouder

****************

And that would be...slapping at your head and shouting for firemen

[/quote]

Definitely screaming and high agitation!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Well I managed to get through my first day of my campaign. I did stay away from the internet for a big chunk of the day. And it helps that I'm 5 hours ahead of the east coast. I might top off the day and go to bed really early. Like now. 7pm.


----------



## stillmyheart

Lori Saltis said:


> Just got the bad news. Sigh. Ah well. Onward and upward! It's been a great experience. At least I've got a lot of marketing done and have a group of people already interested in reading my book.


Oh no! That's too bad  Yours ended the same day as mine, and I'm still in review... this is so nervewracking x_x

I've got Amber and Sean in my nominations, good luck, guys!


----------



## Lori Saltis

stillmyheart said:


> Oh no! That's too bad  Yours ended the same day as mine, and I'm still in review... this is so nervewracking x_x


Good luck! Hope yours makes it through!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lori Saltis said:


> Just got the bad news. Sigh. Ah well. Onward and upward! It's been a great experience. At least I've got a lot of marketing done and have a group of people already interested in reading my book.
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you for your support! I'll still be here, offering mine. And asking for advice. For example, anyone have any words of wisdom for life after Kindle Scout?


So sorry to hear Lori.  I won't repeat the great advice that has already been rendered about life after Kindle Scout, I just wanted to offer my condolences. As an author, I guess we all have to get used to rejection. And then we pick ourselves up and continue on doing what we love: writing.  But it's great that you are going to stick around, lots of experience to draw from here.


----------



## AaronFrale

Sorry to hear Lori. Best of luck with your post KS and we'll see you back for the next one!


----------



## jnicholls

Oh Lori!! So sorry!! I'm thinking there haven't been many acceptances this month? Is anyone keeping a tally? I'd be interested. Once you get your book launch sorted hon, please let me know on FB and we'll pimp that puppy!♥


----------



## stillmyheart

jnicholls said:


> Oh Lori!! So sorry!! I'm thinking there haven't been many acceptances this month? Is anyone keeping a tally? I'd be interested. Once you get your book launch sorted hon, please let me know on FB and we'll pimp that puppy!♥


Looking at the Selected page, they've selected 4 total books so far this month. Doesn't seem like too many...


----------



## Lexi Revellian

stillmyheart said:


> Looking at the Selected page, they've selected 4 total books so far this month. Doesn't seem like too many...


That's their usual amount, about one every four days. August was much lower, with only three books selected.


----------



## stillmyheart

Lori Saltis said:


> Good luck! Hope yours makes it through!


Thank you!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lori Saltis said:


> Just got the bad news. Sigh. Ah well. Onward and upward! It's been a great experience. At least I've got a lot of marketing done and have a group of people already interested in reading my book.


I'm so sorry to hear that, Lori! ❤ ((Hugs to you)) ❤


----------



## MN_Arzu

heh, I might not have won, but seeing three of my covers in KS is awesome!! Good luck to Collision of Worlds, Autumn Dark, and A Whyte Christmas!


----------



## Lori Saltis

jnicholls said:


> Oh Lori!! So sorry!! I'm thinking there haven't been many acceptances this month? Is anyone keeping a tally? I'd be interested. Once you get your book launch sorted hon, please let me know on FB and we'll pimp that puppy!♥


Will do! Thanks, Julie, and good luck.  Dragon Moon is doing so well! I have high hopes for you.


----------



## Lori Saltis

MichelleKidd said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Lori! ❤ ((Hugs to you)) ❤


Thanks Michelle! I'm super glad Timeless Moments made it through. I can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## lincolnjcole

MN_Arzu said:


> heh, I might not have won, but seeing three of my covers in KS is awesome!! Good luck to Collision of Worlds, Autumn Dark, and A Whyte Christmas!


That's 6 covers you've designed run through Kindle Scout!


----------



## RMGauthier

MN_Arzu said:


> Plan your book launch. In my case, it meant hunting down editor services, and staring the sequel. I also still had a few things to clean up in the manuscript, too.
> 
> A word of advice: it seems that the "notify your nominators" button from the KS campaign disappears after three months, maybe sooner  I had planned to launch Underneath on Nov. 1st, but now I'm doing it as a pre-release on Oct. 11th, so I'm within two months of receiving my "no thank you" e-mail.


My button disappeared from my campaign, so I emailed them. The said when I'm ready to publish just shoot them an email and they'll notify my nominee list. I'm not sure why the button disappears, but that works for me too. So no need to worry about rushing your launch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a great evening last night at the event. They hadn't specified if there was a meal along with the meet-and-greet, so I'd made a casserole which my wife and I ate. Then we got to the event only to see a huge spread of fancy meats, pastries, soup, salad - everything we needed.

So diet-be-danged, I ate some more.


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
2 days left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
2 days left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
5 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
5 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
6 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
8 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
9 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
12 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
14 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
20 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
21 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
21 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
21 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
26 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
28 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## jnicholls

Morning scouts!! Thanks for the info re the books...just 4?? wow! Let's hope they're down on their quot by the time my campaign finishes and a sneaky in cause they got buggerall else. bahahah!  Have a fab weekend peeps. I've got covers waiting to be created for clients so will be MIA for the rest of the day but will be back to check the list for tomorrow♥


----------



## MichelleKidd

Welcome, Roy! Have your book saved for later. Added Collision of Worlds this morning. Best of luck!
M~



Lori Saltis said:


> Thanks Michelle! I'm super glad Timeless Moments made it through. I can't wait to get my copy!


 Thanks, Lori!! 


MN_Arzu said:


> heh, I might not have won, but seeing three of my covers in KS is awesome!! Good luck to Collision of Worlds, Autumn Dark, and A Whyte Christmas!


Wow! Are they all your covers, MN? Beautiful!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Sean, I nominated your book earlier and today I gave my final two slots to Lincoln and Laramie. Best of luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> Sean, I nominated your book earlier and today I gave my final two slots to Lincoln and Laramie. Best of luck!


Awesome thanks!

Only 3 days to wind it down!

Still waiting to see if amazon actually runs thst promotion. I'll let you all know!


----------



## Kay7979

Good luck to those with campaigns ending in the next couple days. You have my nominations.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and well wishes. For me, one of the hardest parts of doing Kindle Scout was asking my Facebook friend group for help. The other hardest part was telling them I didn't get accepted. But then, once again, they showered me with love and encouragement. It's hard to ask for help, but one thing I learned from this campaign is that you won't get anywhere unless you do. 

I feel like I just went through bootcamp. There's still so much to learn. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Sean, Lincoln, and Laramie in my nominations, good luck, you three!

I also noticed they took away the "rate the cover/summary/excerpt/etc" thing when you click nominate. Maybe it was just a trial run kind of thing?


----------



## Greg Meritt

Nominated Lincoln's Collision of World's today.

@Steve, diets are overrated anyway...


----------



## bfleetwood

Lori Saltis said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind words and well wishes. For me, one of the hardest parts of doing Kindle Scout was asking my Facebook friend group for help. The other hardest part was telling them I didn't get accepted. But then, once again, they showered me with love and encouragement. It's hard to ask for help, but one thing I learned from this campaign is that you won't get anywhere unless you do.
> 
> I feel like I just went through bootcamp. There's still so much to learn. Thanks so much for your help.


Really sorry Lori but good luck launching Fake anyway. KS is a great way to get word out about your book - exhausting but great!! Good luck to everyone else on the board B


----------



## MN_Arzu

MichelleKidd said:


> Wow! Are they all your covers, MN? Beautiful!


Yup, I started with Lincoln, who recommended me to Sean, and Michele found me in some mysterious ways  I love doing covers, every project is its own world, and its own design problem. Gimme, gimme, gimme 

Good luck to every closing their campaigns. Limbo is the worst part, but at least it's way shorter!


----------



## lincolnjcole

So, I was about to say it was looking like Amazon wasn't going to run the promotion they promised today for Raven's Peak on Android phones, and then:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FVEZ6G2
(Short answer, jumped from 6,100 rank in the store to 1,008 rank)

The cool thing is this coincides with some of my other sales ranking jumps, and with any luck I'll get a fairly high author rank as well! My highest ever author rank was 4,500, and I'm already at 6,000 

I'll update you guys if anything changes! Here's hoping I can break 1,000!


----------



## Michele Brouder

MN_Arzu said:


> Yup, I started with Lincoln, who recommended me to Sean, and Michele found me in some mysterious ways  I love doing covers, every project is its own world, and its own design problem. Gimme, gimme, gimme
> 
> Good luck to every closing their campaigns. Limbo is the worst part, but at least it's way shorter!


Actually, Michelle, it was Jacqui Ward who referred you to me. She and I have been in the same writing group for many years and she won KS back in April.


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> So, I was about to say it was looking like Amazon wasn't going to run the promotion they promised today for Raven's Peak on Android phones, and then:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FVEZ6G2
> (Short answer, jumped from 6,100 rank in the store to 1,008 rank)
> 
> The cool thing is this coincides with some of my other sales ranking jumps, and with any luck I'll get a fairly high author rank as well! My highest ever author rank was 4,500, and I'm already at 6,000
> 
> I'll update you guys if anything changes! Here's hoping I can break 1,000!


Well done! Keep going!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> Well done! Keep going!


Thanks!

Already updating...

#232 in the entire store! #1 in ALL categories!


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Already updating...
> 
> #232 in the entire store! #1 in ALL categories!


WHHHHOOOAA!!!!!!! That's great!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> WHHHHOOOAA!!!!!!! That's great!!


#119 now...Wow...this is insane.


----------



## RWhite7699

Good for you, Kay! There's nothing like success to make us all work harder. Go to the top!


----------



## RWhite7699

I meant to say Lincoln. Sorry. Sorry. But good for you too, Kay.


----------



## Lori Saltis

lincolnjcole said:


> #119 now...Wow...this is insane.


Congrats, Lincoln. You're doing great!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lori Saltis said:


> Congrats, Lincoln. You're doing great!


One super cool thing: my preorders for the second book today spiked like crazy from this, and I'm up to 18 preorders already today (37 total!).


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> One super cool thing: my preorders for the second book today spiked like crazy from this, and I'm up to 18 preorders already today (37 total!).


Very exciting! If you're like me, you're taking screen shots of your numbers so you can look at them later. Maybe someday when you're feeling down or not too motivated the reminder will come in handy.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Very exciting! If you're like me, you're taking screen shots of your numbers so you can look at them later. Maybe someday when you're feeling down or not too motivated the reminder will come in handy.


100% this. I have taken dozens of screenshots already of the bestseller badge and the ranking. Setting up a blog post about it as well for Monday 

I have NO idea how many sales it would come out to because we don't get real data until the end of October!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> 100% this. I have taken dozens of screenshots already of the bestseller badge and the ranking. Setting up a blog post about it as well for Monday
> 
> I have NO idea how many sales it would come out to because we don't get real data until the end of October!


I'm checking your rankings from time to time, Lincoln. Way to go! #59 overall right now! UPDATE: 49!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> I'm checking your rankings from time to time, Lincoln. Way to go! #59 overall right now!


I know, woot woot! so surreal 

The best part is my other books are doing really well right now, too, so I'm hoping that the actual author rank flies up soon too!


----------



## AaronFrale

Congratz Lincoln, that's super awesome! I'll be interesting to see how it translates to sales when you get your royalty statements!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a blast at yesterday's Word On The Street festival. I'd tell you all about it - but I'm on the run this morning. I've got to get breakfast ready, get out with my wife to the grocery shopping, and then hop a bus to get downtown for a shift at work.

Whee.


So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
1 day left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
1 day left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
4 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
4 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
5 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
7 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
8 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
11 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
13 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
19 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
20 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
20 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
20 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
25 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
25 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
27 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

lincolnjcole said:


> The best part is my other books are doing really well right now, too, so I'm hoping that the actual author rank flies up soon too!


Congrats on such a successful promo!

I'm curious as to why it's valuable to have a better author rank?


----------



## jnicholls

Morning!!! Thanks for the list!! I was able to add Lincoln's book today as I have a free slot..still got Sean covered. Good luck peeps!!! Oooh do we have another winner?? congrats!!


----------



## RWhite7699

Hey good friends. My headtalker campaign is stalled. I need 7 more supporters in 6 days. Would appreciate your help. Thanks. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/serendipity


----------



## Lara B

lincolnjcole said:


> So, I was about to say it was looking like Amazon wasn't going to run the promotion they promised today for Raven's Peak on Android phones, and then:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FVEZ6G2
> (Short answer, jumped from 6,100 rank in the store to 1,008 rank)
> 
> The cool thing is this coincides with some of my other sales ranking jumps, and with any luck I'll get a fairly high author rank as well! My highest ever author rank was 4,500, and I'm already at 6,000
> 
> I'll update you guys if anything changes! Here's hoping I can break 1,000!


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey good friends. My headtalker campaign is stalled. I need 7 more supporters in 6 days. Would appreciate your help. Thanks. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/serendipity


Done and good luck!


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> I had a blast at yesterday's Word On The Street festival. I'd tell you all about it - but I'm on the run this morning. I've got to get breakfast ready, get out with my wife to the grocery shopping, and then hop a bus to get downtown for a shift at work.


That festival sounds amazing! Glad you had so much fun.  


> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Autumn Dark by Sean Seebach
> 1 day left Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> 1 day left The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville


Nominated. Good luck all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I have a question for those who have run a headtalker campaign. When I copy and paste the URL for my KS campaign it says please enter a valid URL. Can someone dumb this down for me? Many thanks.


----------



## Lara B

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey good friends. My headtalker campaign is stalled. I need 7 more supporters in 6 days. Would appreciate your help. Thanks. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/serendipity


I got you, Ruth. I have one running as well 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-3/


----------



## lincolnjcole

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey good friends. My headtalker campaign is stalled. I need 7 more supporters in 6 days. Would appreciate your help. Thanks. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/serendipity


supported (3 times!)


----------



## RWhite7699

Got you, Lara. Good luck.


----------



## RWhite7699

I didn't know you could support more than once. But thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699

Michele Brouder said:


> I have a question for those who have run a headtalker campaign. When I copy and paste the URL for my KS campaign it says please enter a valid URL. Can someone dumb this down for me? Many thanks.


You may have to type it in letter by letter.


----------



## Lara B

RWhite7699 said:


> Got you, Lara. Good luck.


Thank you!!


----------



## RJD2

I feel so much like a winner after figuring out how to get my campaign book in my signature, that getting a Kindle Press contract would just be icing on the cake after that haha.

Here I am, Steve, throwing my hat into the ring: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/168BW6M8FU979

Got Sean, Lincoln, and Laramie - good luck!

(And congrats Lincoln on the promo - wouldn't have worked without a great book)


----------



## Lara B

RJD2 said:


> I feel so much like a winner after figuring out how to get my campaign book in my signature, that getting a Kindle Press contract would just be icing on the cake after that haha.
> 
> Here I am, Steve, throwing my hat into the ring: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/168BW6M8FU979
> 
> Got Sean, Lincoln, and Laramie - good luck!
> 
> (And congrats Lincoln on the promo - wouldn't have worked without a great book)


I like your cover, RJ! It caught my attention right away  Already have you saved for later!


----------



## lincolnjcole

RJD2 said:


> I feel so much like a winner after figuring out how to get my campaign book in my signature, that getting a Kindle Press contract would just be icing on the cake after that haha.
> 
> Here I am, Steve, throwing my hat into the ring: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/168BW6M8FU979
> 
> Got Sean, Lincoln, and Laramie - good luck!
> 
> (And congrats Lincoln on the promo - wouldn't have worked without a great book)


Much Obliged! Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Steve Vernon

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey good friends. My headtalker campaign is stalled. I need 7 more supporters in 6 days. Would appreciate your help. Thanks. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/serendipity


Okay, just bumped you up to 26 supporters.


******************



Lara B said:


> I got you, Ruth. I have one running as well
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-3/


Got you up to 15 supporters, Lara.

********



RJD2 said:


> I feel so much like a winner after figuring out how to get my campaign book in my signature, that getting a Kindle Press contract would just be icing on the cake after that haha.
> 
> Here I am, Steve, throwing my hat into the ring: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/168BW6M8FU979


And...you're now on the list!


----------



## RMGauthier

Supported everyone on this page who have Headtalkers running. Good luck to all!


----------



## RJD2

Lara B said:


> I like your cover, RJ! It caught my attention right away  Already have you saved for later!


Thanks Lara! I really love it 



Steve Vernon said:


> And...you're now on the list!


And thanks Steve!


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Voted for Sean, Laramie and Lincoln--good luck!

STILL haven't heard anything.  The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let me tell you a little bit about Word On The Street. This was the 25th anniversary of Word On The Street and I have attended pretty nearly everyone. The very first Word On The Street was ACTUALLY on Spring Garden Road. I was listed as a poet and my stage was a single plastic red milk crate that I stood upon and shouted my poetry at folks who walked by. It was kind of eerie cool. I felt a little manic and a little fun-loving and I enjoyed the whole experience. Later that day I told ghost stories at the pirate stage.

Throughout the years I have always been involved in Word On The Street, either as a spectator or a participant. Best year was the year that I simultaneously released TWO local books - Halifax Haunts and my children's picture book Maritime Monsters.

This year I got up and made my wife and I a hearty breakfast of fish cakes and Greek potatoes. A little starch-heavy but a good building block for our morning's adventure. We rode the bus downtown and took a look around the festival site while everybody was still setting up.

At noontime I picked up my honorarium check and went and spoke to a roomful of folks who were looking for information on how to handle a Pitch The Publisher session - which is kind of like Shark Tank for writers. My first local paperback, HAUNTED HARBOURS: GHOST STORIES FROM OLD NOVA SCOTIA was the very first book to make it through the very first Pitch the Publisher session and to actually reach publication - a fact that I am still kind of proud of - so I did my very best to give them deep and profound advice on how to succeed. Five minutes later, after I had run clean out of deep and profound I told them a ghost story.

Okay, so I run true to form.

Then I went downstairs to the book signing and sat and signed books for about fifteen minutes. The real estate their was in big demand and I was only given a certain amount of time to to sign and sell, but I moved four books in the fifteen minutes, which isn't shabby. Then my wife and I ducked across the street to the Pita Pit and I had a Philly steak sandwich and she had a Gyro. I sang to her "Did I ever tell you you're my Gyro?" and she saved the last bite for me.

Then we went back to the Festival and my wife Belinda pitched her first novel at the Pitch The Publisher session. My publisher is going to take a look at the novel and I am hoping that Belinda and I can both become local Nova Scotia writers.

Lastly, I sat at the Writers Federation of Nova Scotia table and chatted it up with other writers.

It was a good day.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
LAST DAY LEFT! The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville
3 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
3 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
4 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
6 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
7 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
10 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
12 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
18 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
19 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
19 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
19 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
24 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
24 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
24 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
26 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I have a question about the Hot and Trending Carousel on Amazon. I'm sure that this has been addressed before but my head is full. How does Amazon determine where you are on the H & T carousel? Is it in order of views or is it another one of those mysterious, behind the scenes sort of thing at Amazon?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> I have a question about the Hot and Trending Carousel on Amazon. I'm sure that this has been addressed before but my head is full. How does Amazon determine where you are on the H & T carousel? Is it in order of views or is it another one of those mysterious, behind the scenes sort of thing at Amazon?


The list is generated based on the twenty most popular books on Kindle Scout, but the display of that list is randomly generate for equal distribution, which meant the first book on the carousel is NOT the book at the current top of the list. That way all you need to do is 'hit' the list and not work really hard to try and climb the list. If you are on hot and trending, Amazon will give you equal time across the hot and trending pages.


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> The list is generated based on the twenty most popular books on Kindle Scout, but the display of that list is randomly generate for equal distribution, which meant the first book on the carousel is NOT the book at the current top of the list. That way all you need to do is 'hit' the list and not work really hard to try and climb the list. If you are on hot and trending, Amazon will give you equal time across the hot and trending pages.


Thanks so much!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lara B said:


> I got you, Ruth. I have one running as well
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-3/





RWhite7699 said:


> Hey good friends. My headtalker campaign is stalled. I need 7 more supporters in 6 days. Would appreciate your help. Thanks. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/serendipity


Lara and Ruth, just added my support! Best of luck!


----------



## AaronFrale

Nominated Winter, Beyond, and Collison today. Good luck all!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT! Collision of Worlds by Lincoln Cole
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Winter Knife by Laramie Sasseville


Had Lincoln and added Laramie!! Good luck!


----------



## Lara B

RWhite7699 said:


> Got you, Lara. Good luck.


Thank you! Appreciate all the support here


----------



## Lara B

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, just bumped you up to 26 supporters.
> 
> 
> ******************
> 
> Got you up to 15 supporters, Lara.
> 
> ********
> 
> And...you're now on the list!


Thanks, Steve! You guys are the best.


----------



## ForeverSam

Hello, I'm sorry, I'm kind of new here, but I was just wondering - I have a Kindle Scout campaign going right now, can I post the link here? Is that okay? I don't want to spam anything...


----------



## stillmyheart

ForeverSam said:


> Hello, I'm sorry, I'm kind of new here, but I was just wondering - I have a Kindle Scout campaign going right now, can I post the link here? Is that okay? I don't want to spam anything...


Yes, do the thing


----------



## skylarker1

Hi! Thanks so much to everyone who has nominated 'The Winter Knife' - currently still Hot & Trending on its last day of the campaign!

~ Laramie


----------



## ForeverSam

stillmyheart said:


> Yes, do the thing


Bah, hi Mary XD

So, this is my book:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1G7M4XD4GWHYK


----------



## Lara B

MichelleKidd said:


> Lara and Ruth, just added my support! Best of luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Lara B

ForeverSam said:


> Bah, hi Mary XD
> 
> So, this is my book:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1G7M4XD4GWHYK


I have you saved for later!


----------



## lincolnjcole

skylarker1 said:


> Hi! Thanks so much to everyone who has nominated 'The Winter Knife' - currently still Hot & Trending on its last day of the campaign!
> 
> ~ Laramie


Woot! Trend out your last day and finish the campaign strong!

Thanks everyone for the nominations as well! You guys are the best!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lincoln and Laramie are nominated - good luck!!

Lara & Ruth, just added my support at headtalker.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> Lincoln and Laramie are nominated - good luck!!
> 
> Lara & Ruth, just added my support at headtalker.


Thank you sir!

Quick update on final stats, looks like I'm going to end around 900 views and 330 hours H&T! This month flew by compared to my last campaign, but the page views and numbers definitely reflect it lol.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Hey everyone!

I'm throwing my hat in the KS ring for a second time with a new genre and pen name. I would love to be added to the list please. Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S85VVCDQ9J2O

Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

TiffanyNicole said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm throwing my hat in the KS ring for a second time with a new genre and pen name. I would love to be added to the list please. Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S85VVCDQ9J2O
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome and good luck! Experience always helps, and it took me my second try to get a contract, so hopefully it'll pay off for you too!

----> for anyone who was interested in seeing the results of my Kindle Scout Promo this weekend, check them out here


----------



## Greg Meritt

lincolnjcole said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Quick update on final stats, looks like I'm going to end around 900 views and 330 hours H&T! This month flew by compared to my last campaign, but the page views and numbers definitely reflect it lol.


You're welcome. I emailed you to get an ARC of _Kindle Scout Guide_ and I wanted to congratulate you on your success with Raven's Peak! Way to go!

@TiffanyNicole - welcome back and good luck this time around!


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Quick update on final stats, looks like I'm going to end around 900 views and 330 hours H&T! This month flew by compared to my last campaign, but the page views and numbers definitely reflect it lol.


That seems like very good hours on H&T for 900 page views. More data for us to mull over! I have far more page views but way less hours in H&T. It's hopeless to figure out Amazon's algorithms but I enjoy seeing all the data and speculating how the system works.


----------



## Lara B

Greg Meritt said:


> Lincoln and Laramie are nominated - good luck!!
> 
> Lara & Ruth, just added my support at headtalker.


Thank you, Greg!

I've also nominated Lincoln and Laramie


----------



## TiffanyNicole

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome and good luck! Experience always helps, and it took me my second try to get a contract, so hopefully it'll pay off for you too!
> 
> ----> for anyone who was interested in seeing the results of my Kindle Scout Promo this weekend, check them out here


Thanks so much!


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Lincoln and Laramie covered, good luck, guys!

I still haven't heard back on mine yet, and the stress and frustration is really mounting... gah.


----------



## lincolnjcole

stillmyheart said:


> Got Lincoln and Laramie covered, good luck, guys!
> 
> I still haven't heard back on mine yet, and the stress and frustration is really mounting... gah.


Try not to think about it! I know that's impossible, but you can do it!


----------



## Kay7979

stillmyheart said:


> Got Lincoln and Laramie covered, good luck, guys!
> 
> I still haven't heard back on mine yet, and the stress and frustration is really mounting... gah.


Yes, I have Lincoln and Laramie covered, too, and I keep checking the status of your book, hoping to see the wonderful blue letters: "selected for publication." It seems they must be taking your submission very seriously since you haven't gotten the dreaded "sorry" email yet. Rooting for you!


----------



## stillmyheart

lincolnjcole said:


> Try not to think about it! I know that's impossible, but you can do it!


Much easier said than done, but I'm trying XD



Kay7979 said:


> Yes, I have Lincoln and Laramie covered, too, and I keep checking the status of your book, hoping to see the wonderful blue letters: "selected for publication." It seems they must be taking your submission very seriously since you haven't gotten the dreaded "sorry" email yet. Rooting for you!


That's what I'm hoping for! Thank you!


----------



## Kay7979

Ellie and Julie, I'll be nominating your books tomorrow as soon as Lincoln and Laramie's drop off the list. I finally voted for my own today in my third nomination spot. That's a weird but wonderful feeling. 

Hello to Tiffany!

Putting The Lost Magic and Evilly Amused on my "saved" list. 

Still waiting to hear back on Patricia Thomson's novel. She's had a long wait, too, so it looks hopeful.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

I have Lincoln and Laramie nominated and, of course, Kay. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> I have Lincoln and Laramie nominated and, of course, Kay. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!



Kay7979 said:


> Ellie and Julie, I'll be nominating your books tomorrow as soon as Lincoln and Laramie's drop off the list. I finally voted for my own today in my third nomination spot. That's a weird but wonderful feeling.
> 
> Hello to Tiffany!
> 
> Putting The Lost Magic and Evilly Amused on my "saved" list.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back on Patricia Thomson's novel. She's had a long wait, too, so it looks hopeful.


So many saved books!


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Kay7979 said:


> Hello to Tiffany!
> 
> Putting The Lost Magic and Evilly Amused on my "saved" list.


Hi! Thank you!


----------



## bfleetwood

lincolnjcole said:


> So many saved books!


Good luck to those on the final day (s) - Lincoln, love the guide you've written on running a KS campaign. Very valueable information.

Chroma: Imogen's Secret is currently undergoing the final tweaks before publication & I got to hold a copy of the printed book (proof) last week - there's something pretty amazing about touching that paper copy! Will let you know when it's out on KDP.

Huge thank you to Lincoln for helping me troubleshoot a number of questions that, as a first time novelist, seemed daunting. I now have a planned launch & so grateful to Lincoln for all his advice.

Hang in there campaigners & great to have the daily list to keep up the nominations. B


----------



## lincolnjcole

bfleetwood said:


> Good luck to those on the final day (s) - Lincoln, love the guide you've written on running a KS campaign. Very valueable information.
> 
> Chroma: Imogen's Secret is currently undergoing the final tweaks before publication & I got to hold a copy of the printed book (proof) last week - there's something pretty amazing about touching that paper copy! Will let you know when it's out on KDP.
> 
> Huge thank you to Lincoln for helping me troubleshoot a number of questions that, as a first time novelist, seemed daunting. I now have a planned launch & so grateful to Lincoln for all his advice.
> 
> Hang in there campaigners & great to have the daily list to keep up the nominations. B


Np glad to help


----------



## ForeverSam

Kay7979 said:


> Ellie and Julie, I'll be nominating your books tomorrow as soon as Lincoln and Laramie's drop off the list. I finally voted for my own today in my third nomination spot. That's a weird but wonderful feeling.
> 
> Hello to Tiffany!
> 
> Putting The Lost Magic and Evilly Amused on my "saved" list.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back on Patricia Thomson's novel. She's had a long wait, too, so it looks hopeful.


Aaaahhhhh thank you!!

I nominated books...I forget which ones though >.> Sorry, I'm new to all this...


----------



## Kay7979

ForeverSam said:


> Aaaahhhhh thank you!!
> 
> I nominated books...I forget which ones though >.> Sorry, I'm new to all this...


You'll be an old hand in a few days!


----------



## RWhite7699

Laramie, Lincoln and Kay are in my nomination slots. Ellie and Julie - I will add you tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed for No Safe Place. Good luck to all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

We're on a watch-your-water-use ban here in Nova Scotia. It's been a loooong hot summer and lake levels are down all over including the lake we get our water from. Fortunately, it has been raining all night long, a real frog-drowning kind of a downpour. This is just what we need.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
2 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
3 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
5 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
6 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
9 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
11 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
17 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
18 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
18 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
18 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
23 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
23 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
23 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
24 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
25 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay, Ellie and Julie, I've nominated you this morning. So best of luck!

In an effort to maintain my sanity, I've decided to only take this campaign 5 days at a time. 6 times. Today is the 5th day of my campaign. I'm trying to figure out what's the minimum I have to do in order to stay in H & T and maintain page views. At this point, Facebook is my biggest driver so far followed by Pinterest. Nothing coming from Instagram or Twitter. Anyone else find this to be the case?


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

Added Julie and Ellie this morning. Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

Michele Brouder said:


> Kay, Ellie and Julie, I've nominated you this morning. So best of luck!
> 
> In an effort to maintain my sanity, I've decided to only take this campaign 5 days at a time. 6 times. Today is the 5th day of my campaign. I'm trying to figure out what's the minimum I have to do in order to stay in H & T and maintain page views. At this point, Facebook is my biggest driver so far followed by Pinterest. Nothing coming from Instagram or Twitter. Anyone else find this to be the case?


Hi. Thanks for the nomination. I've been retweeting your posts now and then and did a couple FB shares for you. I get the best results on FB but definitely get some action on Twitter, too. I'm on LinkedIn and Instagram but not much activity there. The best results are personal contacts and letters via email. I've made up small flyers to hand out and I keep them in my purse. I hand one to store clerks that I see on a regular basis and other business acquaintances. People generally think it's neat that you've written a book and will be supportive, even if they barely know you. Now and then people I think will be enthusiastic act a bit wary, like I'm trying to sell them something, but that's fairly rare. I haven't done a thing like Headtalker or thunderclap. My sister has been a huge help, tapping into her contact list. If you have a couple supportive friends or family members, ask them point blank to share your posts and do what they can to support you. We tend to assume others will naturally pitch in, but many people think that just hitting the "like" button on your posts is enough. Still, if you ask for their help, they're more than willing.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> Hi. Thanks for the nomination. I've been retweeting your posts now and then and did a couple FB shares for you. I get the best results on FB but definitely get some action on Twitter, too. I'm on LinkedIn and Instagram but not much activity there. The best results are personal contacts and letters via email. I've made up small flyers to hand out and I keep them in my purse. I hand one to store clerks that I see on a regular basis and other business acquaintances. People generally think it's neat that you've written a book and will be supportive, even if they barely know you. Now and then people I think will be enthusiastic act a bit wary, like I'm trying to sell them something, but that's fairly rare. I haven't done a thing like Headtalker or thunderclap. My sister has been a huge help, tapping into her contact list. If you have a couple supportive friends or family members, ask them point blank to share your posts and do what they can to support you. We tend to assume others will naturally pitch in, but many people think that just hitting the "like" button on your posts is enough. Still, if you ask for their help, they're more than willing.


Thanks for the advice and the shares, Kay! I had a lot of shares from my friends on FB the first few days and that really helped. Before we moved back to here, I worked in a facility where I made a lot of friends. They have been incredible. They've all shared my post (even my boss, whose dad just died 2 weeks ago). When my first book came out, they used to take their pic with my book and tag me on FB. That was just incredible. I am emailing my friends and family, I do a certain amount each day to spread it out so it will last. I have asked my family to wait to share my link so it doesn't all happen at once. My sister shared yesterday and she has a shop back home (creates pieces using Lake Erie beach glass) and is involved with the community so that was a huge boost. Like I said, I'm just trying to pace myself. Am just setting up a headtalker campaign.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 2 days left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 3 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls


Got Kay and Ellie! 
Julie I've got your spot saved. Goodness, girl! It seems your campaign has been going on forever. You sure you haven't had a sixty-day run?

Welcome to Tiffany and S.L. Rowson! Have The Lost Magic and Evilly Amused on my saved list!

@Michele, I spoke to a couple of friends who love Christmas books. Got another couple of votes for you. ❤ Have been sharing when I see your post!! 
Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed for all those in waiting!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

And...

Entered the waiting game for results from Kindle Scout for Collision. Ended with 917 views and 329 hours H&T.

The good news is: today marks the release of Raven's Fall!

Raven's Fall

Which is super duper cool! Now I have to finish the third back and wrap up the series (though eventually, I'm betting it'll go past three books!).

I've got the top three on the nomination list today as well! I'll stick around and keep nominating, and as soon as I have another project ready to go I'll be back at it (no matter how CoW does!)


----------



## Greg Meritt

I've got Kay and Ellie covered. 

@Michele, I've retweeted and shared on Facebook when I can. Love your cover!

@Lincoln, thanks for the invaluable information with your Kindle Scout Guide - good stuff.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> I've got Kay and Ellie covered.
> 
> @Michele, I've retweeted and shared on Facebook when I can. Love your cover!
> 
> @Lincoln, thanks for the invaluable information with your Kindle Scout Guide - good stuff.


NP I just hope it helps!


----------



## AaronFrale

I got the Monsters and Moon today, Beyond is already in my first slot. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Michele Brouder

MichelleKidd said:


> Got Kay and Ellie!
> Julie I've got your spot saved. Goodness, girl! It seems your campaign has been going on forever. You sure you haven't had a sixty-day run?
> 
> Welcome to Tiffany and S.L. Rowson! Have The Lost Magic and Evilly Amused on my saved list!
> 
> @Michele, I spoke to a couple of friends who love Christmas books. Got another couple of votes for you. ❤ Have been sharing when I see your post!!
> Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed for all those in waiting!!


Thanks so much, Michelle! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Greg Meritt said:


> I've got Kay and Ellie covered.
> 
> @Michele, I've retweeted and shared on Facebook when I can. Love your cover!
> 
> @Lincoln, thanks for the invaluable information with your Kindle Scout Guide - good stuff.


Thanks so much, I appreciate it. The credit for the cover goes to Michelle Arzu. I love the cover too!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I'm trying to get a headtalker campaign going. If anyone is willing to support, here it is:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-a-whyte-christmas/

More than willing to return the favor!


----------



## stillmyheart

I'VE BEEN SELECTED!   I may be freaking out slightly...


----------



## Michele Brouder

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


That's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


Congratulations! Woohoo! Way to go!

Now things will start happening super fast for you!


----------



## AaronFrale

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


Nice! High Five!


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

lincolnjcole said:


> NP I just hope it helps!


What is this guide and how can it be obtained?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatriciaThomson

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


Congratulations!

I'm still in limbo, though ...


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


So happy to hear good news. I'm looking forward to reading the book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


You're entitled to freak out! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## stillmyheart

Thanks so much, everybody! I love this story, and these characters, so much, and I'm so happy that I get the chance to introduce them to a wider audience than if I'd just done it on my own.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Michele Brouder said:


> I'm trying to get a headtalker campaign going. If anyone is willing to support, here it is:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-a-whyte-christmas/
> 
> More than willing to return the favor!


Done, Michele!



stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


WHOO HOO!! Congratulations, Mary! That's wonderful news.


----------



## AaronFrale

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> What is this guide and how can it be obtained?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only KS guide you'll ever need:

http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout/


----------



## TiffanyNicole

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


That's awesome! Congrats!



MichelleKidd said:


> Welcome to Tiffany and S.L. Rowson! Have The Lost Magic and Evilly Amused on my saved list!


Thank you!


----------



## RWhite7699

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


I am so happy for you! Can't wait to read my copy.


----------



## Patricia KC

I've been lurking here for the past month or so, and finally registered to say hello!

Congrats to those who've been selected and condolences to those not.

I have a book ready to submit, but have to wait on something first. Chances are, within the next month, I'll be riding the roller coaster along with you rather than vicariously. For now, I'll go back to lurking--but wanted to say thank you to all of you for sharing your tips and experience.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patricia KC said:


> I've been lurking here for the past month or so, and finally registered to say hello!
> 
> Congrats to those who've been selected and condolences to those not.
> 
> I have a book ready to submit, but have to wait on something first. Chances are, within the next month, I'll be riding the roller coaster along with you rather than vicariously. For now, I'll go back to lurking--but wanted to say thank you to all of you for sharing your tips and experience.


Welcome aboard! Craziness starts the moment you hit submit!


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

AaronFrale said:


> The only KS guide you'll ever need:
> 
> http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout/


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia KC

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome aboard! Craziness starts the moment you hit submit!


Thanks--and it always does!


----------



## Greg Meritt

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


Yay!!!!! Always wonderful to hear when someone gets chosen. Excited to get the chance to read your book. I loved the excerpt - it really tweaked my interest. Now, go freak out...and do a little dance.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Patricia KC said:


> I've been lurking here for the past month or so, and finally registered to say hello!
> 
> Congrats to those who've been selected and condolences to those not.
> 
> I have a book ready to submit, but have to wait on something first. Chances are, within the next month, I'll be riding the roller coaster along with you rather than vicariously. For now, I'll go back to lurking--but wanted to say thank you to all of you for sharing your tips and experience.


Welcome Patricia, enjoy the craziness...


----------



## stillmyheart

Greg Meritt said:


> Yay!!!!! Always wonderful to hear when someone gets chosen. Excited to get the chance to read your book. I loved the excerpt - it really tweaked my interest. Now, go freak out...and do a little dance.


Oh, I'm glad you loved the excerpt! That's always nice to hear XD And thank you, and everyone else, for your support and congrats. I've been freaking out all afternoon, it still doesn't quite feel real, but it's sinking in XD

And welcome Tiffany and Patricia!


----------



## Lori Saltis

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


Yay!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Rica G

stillmyheart said:


> Oh, I'm glad you loved the excerpt! That's always nice to hear XD And thank you, and everyone else, for your support and congrats. I've been freaking out all afternoon, it still doesn't quite feel real, but it's sinking in XD
> 
> And welcome Tiffany and Patricia!


Yay congrats!


----------



## SilverShadow87

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


I'm late to the party here but - congratulations, Mary!  I just got the email this morning.


----------



## bfleetwood

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


Congratulations Mary - great news. B


----------



## John Minx

Well done, Mary - Good for you


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm juggling about five different deadlines this week with a four day working vacation coming up on the weekend as I head for Antigonish. We're staying at a hotel and setting up my book table at a big winter market. I really need to sell some books and this is the first of three big markets coming up over the next couple of months.

Warning - Saturday and Sunday I will be offline, so after Friday you'll have to wait until Monday for the next list. My apologies.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
1 day left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
2 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
4 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
5 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
8 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
10 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
16 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
17 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
17 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
17 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
22 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
22 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
22 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
23 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
24 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
25 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Tom Swyers

I've got Kay, Ellie, and Julie.

Here's an observation. It seems like Kindle Scout allows for you to include your email sign up link along with the author's note when it's sent out at the end of the campaign. But I don't see many authors taking advantage of this opportunity to connect with potential readers.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Tom Swyers said:


> I've got Kay, Ellie, and Julie.
> 
> Here's an observation. It seems like Kindle Scout allows for you to include your email sign up link along with the author's note when it's sent out at the end of the campaign. But I don't see many authors taking advantage of this opportunity to connect with potential readers.


Definitely true, but one thing I would say is keep your note as short and sweet as possible. Remember that in many cases the people nominating your book are getting a LOT of rejection notices and a few acceptances (maybe) so they don't really pay them a lot of attention. Try to engage them, but don't hinge your success too much on their response.


----------



## josemiguelvg

Greg Meritt said:


> Welcome Patricia, enjoy the craziness...


I got my rejection letter, well, let's keep trying! At least I was in the Hot & Trending list 706 out of 720 hours, almost the same than the 705 hours for my other book. I wrote a book explaining how to promote your campaign. I also made a book trailer for it, I'd love to hear opinions about it,






Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

josemiguelvg said:


> I got my rejection letter, well, let's keep trying! At least I was in the Hot & Trending list 706 out of 720 hours, almost the same than the 705 hours for my other book. I wrote a book explaining how to promote your campaign. I also made a book trailer for it, I'd love to hear opinions about it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry! best of luck with everything and hope you have a lot of success when you release your book! Like you said, there's always tomorrow to keep trying! Trending the entire campaign makes it a lot more fun, at least, and you know people are going to want to read your book when it launches.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

I nominated Kay and Ellie--good luck!

As for me ... day twelve of limbo.  There are times where I think my book honestly got forgotten or slipped through the cracks somehow.  Does anyone know of a campaign that went the full fifteen days?  The worst part is I'm going to be out of the country starting Friday and I have a feeling I'm going to have to chase down Kindle Scout to find out what's happening.  SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## lossincasa

Nominated 

Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins

Good luck!


----------



## Lara B

stillmyheart said:


> I'VE BEEN SELECTED!  I may be freaking out slightly...


Congratulations! Just saw my email you've been selected - super excited for you


----------



## Michele Brouder

MichelleKidd said:


> Done, Michele!


Thanks Michelle for your support!


----------



## Lara B

Michele Brouder said:


> I'm trying to get a headtalker campaign going. If anyone is willing to support, here it is:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-a-whyte-christmas/
> 
> More than willing to return the favor!


Already supported it  Here's a link to mine:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-3/


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lara B said:



> Already supported it  Here's a link to mine:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-3/


Many thanks! Returned the favor!


----------



## Kay7979

Tom Swyers said:


> I've got Kay, Ellie, and Julie.
> 
> Here's an observation. It seems like Kindle Scout allows for you to include your email sign up link along with the author's note when it's sent out at the end of the campaign. But I don't see many authors taking advantage of this opportunity to connect with potential readers.


Thanks for the nomination.

Seeing my name on the top of our list, I feel like I'm approaching the end of my senior year and getting ready to graduate!


----------



## Kay7979

The way Amazon counts the days confuses me, since I am easily confused, LOL. "One day left" is tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday becomes "Last Day = Day 0," if I understand correctly. My campaign ends on September 23, 2016 12:00 AM EDT, so that means I have all of Friday until midnight, right?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> The way Amazon counts the days confuses me, since I am easily confused, LOL. "One day left" is tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday becomes "Last Day = Day 0," if I understand correctly. My campaign ends on September 23, 2016 12:00 AM EDT, so that means I have all of Friday until midnight, right?


yeah, it counts like an array with 0 included:

0 - Last Day
1 - 1 Day Left
2 - 2 Days Left
etc.

So, you can see it doesn't count the current day in its configuration.

Tomorrow, your book will be listed as Last Day, and then tomorrow at Midnight the campaign will end. So, you basically have about 37 hours left in your campaign, and it will not be up for nomination on Friday at all.


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Good news--I finally heard from Scout.

Bad news--I got rejected.

Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I'd like to think there was some serious deliberation on Scout's part about whether or not to publish the book given the length of time it took to get my answer, but it's not my fate to know. I do know that I didn't get a lot of views and Hot and Trending Hours, and it's very possible that's what doomed it in the end. I'm leaving for London on Friday for my British Birthday Bash, so I hope to have _Merely Players_ available some time after mid-October. Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm juggling about five different deadlines this week with a four day working vacation coming up on the weekend as I head for Antigonish. We're staying at a hotel and setting up my book table at a big winter market. I really need to sell some books and this is the first of three big markets coming up over the next couple of months.
> 
> Warning - Saturday and Sunday I will be offline, so after Friday you'll have to wait until Monday for the next list. My apologies.


No need to apologize. Have a great time and sell lots of books!  


> 1 day left Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> 1 day left Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 2 days left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls


Nominated. Good luck to all!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> Thanks Michelle for your support!


I just supported your headtalker campaign Michele.

I have the top two spots nominated (Kay and Ellie) - good luck guys!


----------



## RWhite7699

PatriciaThomson said:


> I nominated Kay and Ellie--good luck!
> 
> As for me ... day twelve of limbo. There are times where I think my book honestly got forgotten or slipped through the cracks somehow. Does anyone know of a campaign that went the full fifteen days? The worst part is I'm going to be out of the country starting Friday and I have a feeling I'm going to have to chase down Kindle Scout to find out what's happening. SO FRUSTRATING!


Sorry you are left hanging for so long, Patricia, but it is my understanding that the longer you have to wait, the more likely you are to be selected. Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

PatriciaThomson said:


> Good news--I finally heard from Scout.
> 
> Bad news--I got rejected.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I'd like to think there was some serious deliberation on Scout's part about whether or not to publish the book given the length of time it took to get my answer, but it's not my fate to know. I do know that I didn't get a lot of views and Hot and Trending Hours, and it's very possible that's what doomed it in the end. I'm leaving for London on Friday for my British Birthday Bash, so I hope to have _Merely Players_ available some time after mid-October. Hang in there, everyone!


I think your message was posted while I was writing mine, and I didn't check back. So sorry. Keep trying.


----------



## Greg Meritt

PatriciaThomson said:


> Good news--I finally heard from Scout.
> 
> Bad news--I got rejected.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I'd like to think there was some serious deliberation on Scout's part about whether or not to publish the book given the length of time it took to get my answer, but it's not my fate to know. I do know that I didn't get a lot of views and Hot and Trending Hours, and it's very possible that's what doomed it in the end. I'm leaving for London on Friday for my British Birthday Bash, so I hope to have _Merely Players_ available some time after mid-October. Hang in there, everyone!


So sorry to hear Patricia. Have a safe and fun trip to London and we will look for your book in October. 



josemiguelvg said:


> I got my rejection letter, well, let's keep trying! At least I was in the Hot & Trending list 706 out of 720 hours, almost the same than the 705 hours for my other book. I wrote a book explaining how to promote your campaign. I also made a book trailer for it, I'd love to hear opinions about it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


My condolences Jose. Your book trailer is very professionally done and your book is chock full of good, useful information.


----------



## Kay7979

Patricia, I am really sorry to hear that they passed on your novel. I really thought they would take it!! Your writing is polished and the opening was engaging. Sigh. They deliberated a long time, so it must have been a "near miss." Grant you, that's not much consolation at the moment, but it means your book will do well when you self-publish. I doubt the lower stats can be blamed, as Lincoln's KS data shows a few cases where books were accepted with low hours in H&T and not a lot of page views. In any case, I hope you can put the stress of your campaign behind you and have a great time in London!


----------



## Kay7979

lossincasa said:


> Nominated
> 
> Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> I just supported your headtalker campaign Michele.
> 
> I have the top two spots nominated (Kay and Ellie) - good luck guys!


Thanks, Greg. I'm LOLing over your FB post today, apologizing for "spamming" your friends. Check my FB post for today. Marie made a Canva with a photo that I took in Hawaii showing three shelves full of different flavors of Spam! I entitled my post Spam for a Good Cause!


----------



## bfleetwood

PatriciaThomson said:


> Good news--I finally heard from Scout.
> 
> Bad news--I got rejected.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I'd like to think there was some serious deliberation on Scout's part about whether or not to publish the book given the length of time it took to get my answer, but it's not my fate to know. I do know that I didn't get a lot of views and Hot and Trending Hours, and it's very possible that's what doomed it in the end. I'm leaving for London on Friday for my British Birthday Bash, so I hope to have _Merely Players_ available some time after mid-October. Hang in there, everyone!


Sorry to hear that Patricia - especially after such a long wait.. Enjoy London - as it happens I am there this weekend! Internet hugs - B


----------



## MichelleKidd

PatriciaThomson said:


> Merely Players[/i] available some time after mid-October. Hang in there, everyone!


So sorry that you had to wait so longand received bad news.  ((Hugs))


----------



## MN_Arzu

I'm getting my edits back for Underneath tonight  

For those who weren't selected, remember: life after KS does exist. This is but a bump in a long road  

To those who got chosen, CONGRATS! Now is time to plan the next big thing!


----------



## jcarter

Hello! I'm new to this forum and to Kindle Scout. I'm so glad to see that there's a thread here with such supportive and talented writers. What a wonderful wealth of information this is--thank you for sharing your experiences.

If anyone is willing to nominate my book, I'd truly appreciate it.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23MANN613D8ZE

I hope I'm doing this right! I've never posted to any forums before.


----------



## lincolnjcole

MN_Arzu said:


> I'm getting my edits back for Underneath tonight
> 
> For those who weren't selected, remember: life after KS does exist. This is but a bump in a long road
> 
> To those who got chosen, CONGRATS! Now is time to plan the next big thing!


Woohoo congrats!



jcarter said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and to Kindle Scout. I'm so glad to see that there's a thread here with such supportive and talented writers. What a wonderful wealth of information this is--thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> If anyone is willing to nominate my book, I'd truly appreciate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23MANN613D8ZE
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right! I've never posted to any forums before.


Welcome! You're doing fine. Don't post your link multiple times, just ask Steve to add it to the daily list so you don't end up spamming people. Remember, everyone here is trying to get nominations!

Check out some of the other content about how to promote on kindle scout, introduce yourself and talk to people, and just generally try to have fun!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks, Greg. I'm LOLing over your FB post today, apologizing for "spamming" your friends. Check my FB post for today. Marie made a Canva with a photo that I took in Hawaii showing three shelves full of different flavors of Spam! I entitled my post Spam for a Good Cause!


You're welcome Kay! I haven't had any complaints about too much posting, but then someone told me they see a post about "nominate me" frequently. I've spoken with others and they don't see it much at all...I guess it just depends if you "hang out" on Facebook or just check once in a while. I saw the "Spam" post you did and thought it was fantastic!! Spam for a good cause. I LOVE it....People have been really nice about it all, really. And you are almost at the end of your campaign....! 



jcarter said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and to Kindle Scout. I'm so glad to see that there's a thread here with such supportive and talented writers. What a wonderful wealth of information this is--thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> If anyone is willing to nominate my book, I'd truly appreciate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23MANN613D8ZE
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right! I've never posted to any forums before.


Welcome to the forums, Jen. As Lincoln said, have Steve add you to the list. Your story looks very interesting!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> The way Amazon counts the days confuses me, since I am easily confused, LOL. "One day left" is tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday becomes "Last Day = Day 0," if I understand correctly. My campaign ends on September 23, 2016 12:00 AM EDT, so that means I have all of Friday until midnight, right?


I'm in the same boat as you. I see "1" day left and think that today is that one day. Then I see the tag, "Last day". I give up. I'm just going to wait for Amazon to tell me my campaign is over!
Are you getting nervous, Kay?


----------



## Michele Brouder

PatriciaThomson said:


> Good news--I finally heard from Scout.
> 
> Bad news--I got rejected.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I'd like to think there was some serious deliberation on Scout's part about whether or not to publish the book given the length of time it took to get my answer, but it's not my fate to know. I do know that I didn't get a lot of views and Hot and Trending Hours, and it's very possible that's what doomed it in the end. I'm leaving for London on Friday for my British Birthday Bash, so I hope to have _Merely Players_ available some time after mid-October. Hang in there, everyone!


I'm sorry to hear this. But what seems disheartening is that you had to wait so long to hear it. Like Michelle said, it's a bump in a very long road, keep writing! And enjoy London!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Greg Meritt said:


> I just supported your headtalker campaign Michele.
> 
> I have the top two spots nominated (Kay and Ellie) - good luck guys!


Thanks Greg! If you run a headtalker or thunderclap let me know and I'll happily return the favor ( I almost wrote flavor, I think it's all this talk about Spam)


----------



## Michele Brouder

jcarter said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and to Kindle Scout. I'm so glad to see that there's a thread here with such supportive and talented writers. What a wonderful wealth of information this is--thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> If anyone is willing to nominate my book, I'd truly appreciate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23MANN613D8ZE
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right! I've never posted to any forums before.


Welcome, Jen! I'm new here myself. I see our campaigns will be ending around the same time so we can commiserate together over the next twenty-odd days!


----------



## Michele Brouder

What is the longest anyone has had to wait to hear on a decision? I'm assuming they have to wrap it up to = 45 days from submission. Is that so? What is the shortest?


----------



## Kay7979

Michele Brouder said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I see "1" day left and think that today is that one day. Then I see the tag, "Last day". I give up. I'm just going to wait for Amazon to tell me my campaign is over!
> Are you getting nervous, Kay?


Yes, I'm a little nervous. Especially since I mistakenly thought I had all day Friday, too. As I reach the end of my campaign I feel as if I'm standing at the edge of a cliff, waiting to step off!

I'm looking forward to sharing my final stats and random insights, hoping they may be helpful. I'm taking back the claim of "not spending a dime to promote" and doing a Facebook Boost. I'll report how it worked out in case others find the info useful.

15 days is the longest the editorial staff can wait to give an answer, and I believe a few people have gotten a yes within a couple days.


----------



## Kay7979

jcarter said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and to Kindle Scout. I'm so glad to see that there's a thread here with such supportive and talented writers. What a wonderful wealth of information this is--thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> If anyone is willing to nominate my book, I'd truly appreciate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23MANN613D8ZE
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right! I've never posted to any forums before.


Jen. Welcome! I saw your book when it "went live" on Scout the other night, read the first few pages, and put it on my "save list." I live near the NY Finger Lakes wine region, and I could relate to the winery tours and your setting and theme. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> What is the longest anyone has had to wait to hear on a decision? I'm assuming they have to wrap it up to = 45 days from submission. Is that so? What is the shortest?


When you submit your book, you agree to a 45-day exclusivity deal. Likely, they would feel it necessary to get their decision back within that 45-day window (so you don't have the right to shop it around or decline the contract) but they don't have to. That being said, the exclusivity deal starts when you SUBMIT, not when your campaign starts, and it usually takes 2-3 days from submission to actually having a start to your campaign.

Which means that the 45 days is actually 43, and 30 of it is the campaign. That gives them 13 days to actually notify you if you were selected or not. If your book goes past this, then I would wager they won't give you a contact, but so far I don't think anyone has reached two-full weeks waiting.

Earlier in the process (2014, 2015) people would wait 5-7 days on average to hear back. The shortest I've heard of is 3 days, and the longest is about 12-13 days of waiting.

For 2016, it seems most likely that people are waiting around 8-9 days to hear back, and primary notifications of acceptance/decline come on tuesday or friday. We rarely, if ever, hear back on the weekend.

It makes sense for Tuesday because it's when most book related/product releases happen (and the day of the week when most work is actually 'done'), and Friday is a good way to close out the week/give people good news (or bad...)

Just be patient, and don't rush it! Their editors make the decision when they read through the book and take your campaign under consideration. You did your part. I would recommend spending this time thinking about how you will release your book if you don't get picked, because:

A) Rejection won't hurt as bad
B) It'll be that much greater when you ARE picked.

Some people have described this time as mentally spending the advance, but keep in mind they take only between 2-3% of all books submitted to actually publish. I bet if we surveyed people, 90%+ would say their book is DEFINITELY going to win a contract, which means there is a huge surplus of negativity being released by Kindle Scout.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

jcarter said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and to Kindle Scout. I'm so glad to see that there's a thread here with such supportive and talented writers. What a wonderful wealth of information this is--thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> If anyone is willing to nominate my book, I'd truly appreciate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23MANN613D8ZE
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right! I've never posted to any forums before.


Welcome! Glad to see you found your way over to the Boards. Don't worry about the forums--they are confusing at first but you'll get the hang of it soon.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Well, my book was back in H&T all day yesterday after a 2 day stint with 0 hours, so I'm pretty sure that's all thanks to this board. I'm super excited that it's almost over, and wanted to say thank you to everyone nominating Everyday Monsters in its final couple of days. I appreciate all of you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ellie Robbins said:


> Well, my book was back in H&T all day yesterday after a 2 day stint with 0 hours, so I'm pretty sure that's all thanks to this board. I'm super excited that it's almost over, and wanted to say thank you to everyone nominating Everyday Monsters in its final couple of days. I appreciate all of you!


Best of luck with it!


----------



## stillmyheart

I've got Ellie, Julie, and Kay in my nominations - good luck, guys!

Patricia, I'm so sorry you didn't get selected, I thought your book seemed really interesting, and I look forward to reading it when you get it up!

And welcome, Jen!


----------



## jcarter

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! I think I'm starting to get the hang of it, and I really appreciate everyone's guidance. I found today's list and will be nominating the campaigns that are ending. Exciting stuff!


----------



## MichelleKidd

jcarter said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and to Kindle Scout. I'm so glad to see that there's a thread here with such supportive and talented writers. What a wonderful wealth of information this is--thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> If anyone is willing to nominate my book, I'd truly appreciate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23MANN613D8ZE
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right! I've never posted to any forums before.


Hi, Jen!  Welcome and best of luck to you. I have your book saved for later!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> Thanks Greg! If you run a headtalker or thunderclap let me know and I'll happily return the favor ( I almost wrote flavor, I think it's all this talk about Spam)


You're welcome, Michele. All this talk about Spam is making me hungry!


----------



## jnicholls

Lara B said:


> Already supported it  Here's a link to mine:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-3/


Supported!!!
Apologies for my absence...i ran out of internet speed a week ago and it was impossible to stay online without having a shouting match at the laptop. bahahaha...

Congrats to the latest victors!!! Sincere apologies to the "no thanks" peeps. don't give up♥


----------



## jnicholls

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, I'm a little nervous. Especially since I mistakenly thought I had all day Friday, too. As I reach the end of my campaign I feel as if I'm standing at the edge of a cliff, waiting to step off!
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing my final stats and random insights, hoping they may be helpful. I'm taking back the claim of "not spending a dime to promote" and doing a Facebook Boost. I'll report how it worked out in case others find the info useful.
> 
> 15 days is the longest the editorial staff can wait to give an answer, and I believe a few people have gotten a yes within a couple days.


Oh Kay!! you're a day ahead of me! I can't believe our trial is almost over!! lol.


----------



## jnicholls

stillmyheart said:


> I've got Ellie, Julie, and Kay in my nominations - good luck, guys!
> 
> Patricia, I'm so sorry you didn't get selected, I thought your book seemed really interesting, and I look forward to reading it when you get it up!
> 
> And welcome, Jen!


Thank you!!! mwuah!
*waves* Hey Kay!!! This forum rocks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's a nice cool morning this morning. I'm waiting with keen anticipation for a big winter market that I am travelling to tomorrow. I am also waiting for my Kindle Scout earnings to show up at the end of this month. I've got fingers crossed that I'll pay off the advance with this third month of sales.

So I'm waiting.

And man...don't I hate waiting.


Warning - Saturday and Sunday I will be offline, so after Friday you'll have to wait until Monday for the next list. My apologies.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
LAST DAY LEFT! Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
1 day left Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
3 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
4 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
7 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
9 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
15 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
16 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
16 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
16 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
21 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
21 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
21 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
22 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
23 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
24 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
28 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

jnicholls said:


> Thank you!!! mwuah!
> *waves* Hey Kay!!! This forum rocks!


Julie, our books are next to each other in the Hot & Trending Carousel. If you look closely, you can see me waving


----------



## lincolnjcole

Found something new that is neat for promoting!

You share stuff, and people share your stuff back! It's sort of like headtalker, but you can invest yourself more to earn value back!

Signup and try it out! The more followers you have, the more you'll get in response!

CoPromote

It is certainly nifty!


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> Found something new that is neat for promoting!
> 
> You share stuff, and people share your stuff back! It's sort of like headtalker, but you can invest yourself more to earn value back!
> 
> Signup and try it out! The more followers you have, the more you'll get in response!
> 
> 
> 
> lincolnjcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found something new that is neat for promoting!
> 
> You share stuff, and people share your stuff back! It's sort of like headtalker, but you can invest yourself more to earn value back!
> 
> Signup and try it out! The more followers you have, the more you'll get in response!
> 
> CoPromote
> 
> It is certainly nifty!
> 
> 
> 
> CoPromote
> 
> It is certainly nifty!
Click to expand...

It does look nifty! Thanks for the link- I'm in! as I'm trying to get some traction from Twitter.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> CoPromote
> 
> It is certainly nifty!
> 
> It does look nifty! Thanks for the link- I'm in! as I'm trying to get some traction from Twitter.


Super cool! Welcome aboard and I think it should link us to follow so we can promote each other! Let's get some more people up here!


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Found something new that is neat for promoting!
> 
> You share stuff, and people share your stuff back! It's sort of like headtalker, but you can invest yourself more to earn value back!
> 
> Signup and try it out! The more followers you have, the more you'll get in response!
> 
> CoPromote
> 
> It is certainly nifty!


Now you tell us, LOL. My campaign ends today. Seriously, though, a few of us here have been sharing each other's posts simply out of the goodness of our hearts. THANKS BTW to those who have shared some of mine! We're really not in competition, and I look forward to staying in contact with the people I've met on this thread.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Now you tell us, LOL. My campaign ends today. Seriously, though, a few of us here have been sharing each other's posts simply out of the goodness of our hearts. THANKS BTW to those who have shared some of mine! We're really not in competition, and I look forward to staying in contact with the people I've met on this thread.


Definitely agreed! This won't only help for your campaign, though, but can help you sell books long term! I like it because it is super simple to use and people don't have to blast out all at once like headtalker! Plus, you can interact more and benefit more because of it!


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> Found something new that is neat for promoting!
> 
> You share stuff, and people share your stuff back! It's sort of like headtalker, but you can invest yourself more to earn value back!
> 
> Signup and try it out! The more followers you have, the more you'll get in response!
> 
> CoPromote
> 
> It is certainly nifty!


I gave copromote a shot and forked over the $20 for 500,000 reach. I figure even a CTR of .1% on 1/2 mil would be 500 clicks. My CTR was 0.0002% Amazon ads give you much more bang for your buck. I think the flaw is that if you tweet to someone who also follows 50k people the chances are virtually zero of seeing the tweet.

If they do something to encourage CTR then I will happily rejoin.


----------



## lincolnjcole

AaronFrale said:


> I gave copromote a shot and forked over the $20 for 500,000 reach. I figure even a CTR of .1% on 1/2 mil would be 500 clicks. My CTR was 0.0002% Amazon ads give you much more bang for your buck. I think the flaw is that if you tweet to someone who also follows 50k people the chances are virtually zero of seeing the tweet.
> 
> If they do something to encourage CTR then I will happily rejoin.


Oh wow, lol. I would never actually pay them for the service (500,000 is way too low for that price!). Amazon ads are great, especially for getting extra benefit from KU borrows, but I definitely wouldn't pay for a service like this...just tweet some other people, have other people tweet my stuff. CTR from twitter is atrocious!


----------



## Kay7979

Question for those of you who have done various social media promotions like Headtalker, Thunderclap etc. Are you able to tell whether the extra exposure translates into votes? What kind of data is available to gauge your results? It's one thing to gain extra "reach," and even "likes," but unless all the additional exposure results in votes, it doesn't mean much. 

I tried a couple FB boosts from my author page the last two days, and will report my results Friday or Saturday after my campaign ends. 

Hi to Julie!

Thanks Steve for working tirelessly to keep the list going. Good luck this weekend.  

Thanks, Lincoln for hanging out here and answering our questions.

I'd also like to thank the other "alumni" who continue to vote and offer useful comments to those of us with active campaigns.


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Definitely agreed! This won't only help for your campaign, though, but can help you sell books long term! I like it because it is super simple to use and people don't have to blast out all at once like headtalker! Plus, you can interact more and benefit more because of it!


That sounds great. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Question for those of you who have done various social media promotions like Headtalker, Thunderclap etc. Are you able to tell whether the extra exposure translates into votes? What kind of data is available to gauge your results? It's one thing to gain extra "reach," and even "likes," but unless all the additional exposure results in votes, it doesn't mean much.
> 
> I tried a couple FB boosts from my author page the last two days, and will report my results Friday or Saturday after my campaign ends.
> 
> Hi to Julie!
> 
> Thanks Steve for working tirelessly to keep the list going. Good luck this weekend.
> 
> Thanks, Lincoln for hanging out here and answering our questions.
> 
> I'd also like to thank the other "alumni" who continue to vote and offer useful comments to those of us with active campaigns.


When I ran my campaign, I used:

Facebook ads, google ads, twitter ads, goodreads ads, booksbutterfly...all with small budgets to sample and see what kind of return they generated.

Booksbutterfly wasn't CPC (paid upfront for exposure) and ran over 4 days in 2 day intervals during the second half of the campaign. The nice thing was, these were definitely readers who were self-selecting to read the book excerpt, which meant they were highly beneficial. As for actual clicks, Amazon won't show bounces (i.e. when someone clicks your link then immediately leaves) but only tracks clicks where people either read your excerpt or nominate.

Based on campaign averages, booksbutterfly generated about 350 clicks across various social media for the first two days each, and then about 120 clicks the next two days. So, they generated about 1,000 high valued clicks to my campaign, and maybe about another 800 bounces. For high valued clicks, that means i spent about 20 cents per click, which isn't too bad and actually generated a HUGE spike in the overall campaign (1/4 of the overall clicks/nominations and guaranteed hot and trending, plus I would bet several reviews during launch becuase it is invested readers).

Facebook and google were about the same, generating about 50% high value clicks and costing around 40-80 cents per click. They are good for spikes to put on hot and trending, but get VERY expensive very fast.

goodreads is notorious for low impressions and clicks and being fairly expensive, but these are about as invested as readers get. Any click from here is at least 50 cents but will probably net a full read and nomination if your book is good.

Thunderclap I ran twice. Over a million follower exposure in each campaign, click through rate was ridiculously low, and I got about 50 valuable page views out of each of them.

However, that one is free and only takes a little bit of work, so why wouldn't you do it?


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> When I ran my campaign, I used:
> 
> Facebook ads, google ads, twitter ads, goodreads ads, booksbutterfly...all with small budgets to sample and see what kind of return they generated.
> 
> Booksbutterfly wasn't CPC (paid upfront for exposure) and ran over 4 days in 2 day intervals during the second half of the campaign. The nice thing was, these were definitely readers who were self-selecting to read the book excerpt, which meant they were highly beneficial. As for actual clicks, Amazon won't show bounces (i.e. when someone clicks your link then immediately leaves) but only tracks clicks where people either read your excerpt or nominate.
> 
> Based on campaign averages, booksbutterfly generated about 350 clicks across various social media for the first two days each, and then about 120 clicks the next two days. So, they generated about 1,000 high valued clicks to my campaign, and maybe about another 800 bounces. For high valued clicks, that means i spent about 20 cents per click, which isn't too bad and actually generated a HUGE spike in the overall campaign (1/4 of the overall clicks/nominations and guaranteed hot and trending, plus I would bet several reviews during launch becuase it is invested readers).
> 
> Facebook and google were about the same, generating about 50% high value clicks and costing around 40-80 cents per click. They are good for spikes to put on hot and trending, but get VERY expensive very fast.
> 
> goodreads is notorious for low impressions and clicks and being fairly expensive, but these are about as invested as readers get. Any click from here is at least 50 cents but will probably net a full read and nomination if your book is good.
> 
> Thunderclap I ran twice. Over a million follower exposure in each campaign, click through rate was ridiculously low, and I got about 50 valuable page views out of each of them.
> 
> However, that one is free and only takes a little bit of work, so why wouldn't you do it?


Wow, You've tried most everything, and this feedback is extremely useful. THANKS for taking the time to share this information. I'm sure others will read this post weeks or months from now as they wade through this thread, and I'm sure it will help them. We should have a "sticky" for highly informative posts like this.

I've been adverse to spending money for promotion, so I only did it at the end. It seemed wise to try it while I had access to Amazon data to help gauge my results. I feel, as many have mentioned here, that if the editorial staff loves a book, they'll publish it despite the stats. And we've seen time and again lately that the mere presence of super high stats is no guarantee of a publishing contract. Still, I feel obligated to prove I'm capable of self-promotion, and I don't want to neglect any factor that could impact the success of my campaign. This campaign has been a great learning experience, and I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> I've been adverse to spending money for promotion, so I only did it at the end.


Same here for KS, copromote was the first time I thought I'd try something for KS. Headtalker seemed to do well. I've tapped out all my personal emails, my band's fans, and so forth for O&Z, so my book fell off the H&T list. However, my Headtalker triggered earlier this week and gave me 60 or so views plus another 10 hours of H&T. I have another headtalker scheduled for Friday evening. I also find it's best just to ask your friends who've voted to support the headtalker. "Thanks for nominating, if you'd like to help me promote the book, you can blah blah blah" That seemed to fill the 25 slots with no problem. The only other thing I'm doing is I'll be interviewed on a podcast with a fairly decent following and some syndication to various radio stations throughout the country, so we'll see how that goes. It's asking a lot of the listener though, they have to hear the interview, go the podcast website, click on the link, nominate, etc. And if they listen to podcasts like I do (on the way to work in the car) chances dwindle. I think with any promotion, it's number's game. And in the end with KS, it's up to the editorial team. So my job as an author is to get good enough numbers to get serious consideration.

Though as far as ads for books not on Kindlescout, yes, you have to pay for them. When I released my dystopian novel Atmospheric Pressure, no ads, maybe thirty copies sold (it's hard to tell how many KU downloads, so I just divide KU reads by the page count and call it a "sale"). I did one ad for it months later (next 90 cycle), and sold thirty copies the day after the ad, and got a nice run that only started dwindling recently. I'm not taking any money personally yet, but I am paying for editors, bookcovers, and ads without adding any money to the pool so that's nice.


----------



## lincolnjcole

AaronFrale said:


> Same here for KS, copromote was the first time I thought I'd try something for KS. Headtalker seemed to do well. I've tapped out all my personal emails, my band's fans, and so forth for O&Z, so my book fell off the H&T list. However, my Headtalker triggered earlier this week and gave me 60 or so views plus another 10 hours of H&T. I have another headtalker scheduled for Friday evening. I also find it's best just to ask your friends who've voted to support the headtalker. "Thanks for nominating, if you'd like to help me promote the book, you can blah blah blah" That seemed to fill the 25 slots with no problem. The only other thing I'm doing is I'll be interviewed on a podcast with a fairly decent following and some syndication to various radio stations throughout the country, so we'll see how that goes. It's asking a lot of the listener though, they have to hear the interview, go the podcast website, click on the link, nominate, etc. And if they listen to podcasts like I do (on the way to work in the car) chances dwindle. I think with any promotion, it's number's game. And in the end with KS, it's up to the editorial team. So my job as an author is to get good enough numbers to get serious consideration.
> 
> Though as far as ads for books not on Kindlescout, yes, you have to pay for them. When I released my dystopian novel Atmospheric Pressure, no ads, maybe thirty copies sold (it's hard to tell how many KU downloads, so I just divide KU reads by the page count and call it a "sale"). I did one ad for it months later (next 90 cycle), and sold thirty copies the day after the ad, and got a nice run that only started dwindling recently. I'm not taking any money personally yet, but I am paying for editors, bookcovers, and ads without adding any money to the pool so that's nice.


Definitely. You have to spend money to make money. I don't think running Ads was why my kindle scout book got picked, and if my book wasn't at least fairly good they would have said no thanks...but, if they ARE interested in knowing an author can help promote (and why wouldn't they be?) then it's a good way to prove yourself to them.

That being said, I only spent money with the intention of guinnea pig, and for my other two books through kindle scout i didn't pay for any promotions at all (for my newest, i barely promoted). My goal was to help people know the best possible ways to promote their books and share knowledge.

All of the people I've met through Kindle Scout are amazing, and building long term relationships with amazing people seems like a great way to keep building my career!


----------



## Kay7979

Thanks, Aaron. Very useful data and insights!


----------



## Greg Meritt

lincolnjcole said:


> Found something new that is neat for promoting!
> 
> You share stuff, and people share your stuff back! It's sort of like headtalker, but you can invest yourself more to earn value back!
> 
> Signup and try it out! The more followers you have, the more you'll get in response!
> 
> CoPromote
> 
> It is certainly nifty!


I'm in too...


----------



## Mark Wakely

Three slots opened, three slots filled:

Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

Mark Wakely said:


> Three slots opened, three slots filled:
> 
> Beyond the Forest by Kay L. Ling
> Everyday Monsters by Ellie Robbins
> Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> All of the people I've met through Kindle Scout are amazing, and building long term relationships with amazing people seems like a great way to keep building my career!


Definitely! I think the networking opportunity is by far the best part. If it wasn't for places like this, I wouldn't have setup a mailchimp list, revamped my website, connected with other writers, paid for ads, etc. It's not a get rich quick scheme, but it really does work. It's slow and steady, and so long as each year is a better than the last, I'm happy.


----------



## jcarter

lincolnjcole said:


> When I ran my campaign, I used:
> 
> Facebook ads, google ads, twitter ads, goodreads ads, booksbutterfly...all with small budgets to sample and see what kind of return they generated.
> 
> Booksbutterfly wasn't CPC (paid upfront for exposure) and ran over 4 days in 2 day intervals during the second half of the campaign. The nice thing was, these were definitely readers who were self-selecting to read the book excerpt, which meant they were highly beneficial. As for actual clicks, Amazon won't show bounces (i.e. when someone clicks your link then immediately leaves) but only tracks clicks where people either read your excerpt or nominate.
> 
> Based on campaign averages, booksbutterfly generated about 350 clicks across various social media for the first two days each, and then about 120 clicks the next two days. So, they generated about 1,000 high valued clicks to my campaign, and maybe about another 800 bounces. For high valued clicks, that means i spent about 20 cents per click, which isn't too bad and actually generated a HUGE spike in the overall campaign (1/4 of the overall clicks/nominations and guaranteed hot and trending, plus I would bet several reviews during launch becuase it is invested readers).
> 
> Facebook and google were about the same, generating about 50% high value clicks and costing around 40-80 cents per click. They are good for spikes to put on hot and trending, but get VERY expensive very fast.
> 
> goodreads is notorious for low impressions and clicks and being fairly expensive, but these are about as invested as readers get. Any click from here is at least 50 cents but will probably net a full read and nomination if your book is good.
> 
> Thunderclap I ran twice. Over a million follower exposure in each campaign, click through rate was ridiculously low, and I got about 50 valuable page views out of each of them.
> 
> However, that one is free and only takes a little bit of work, so why wouldn't you do it?


Wow, this is incredibly useful--thank you for sharing this. I haven't spent any money promoting yet, but it's so helpful to see where you got the most bang for your buck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AaronFrale said:


> Definitely! I think the networking opportunity is by far the best part. If it wasn't for places like this, I wouldn't have setup a mailchimp list, revamped my website, connected with other writers, paid for ads, etc. It's not a get rich quick scheme, but it really does work. It's slow and steady, and so long as each year is a better than the last, I'm happy.


Same here! I would like to get to a point of set-it-and-forget it and still make good money!


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> Same here! I would like to get to a point of set-it-and-forget it and still make good money!


Thanks living the dream brotha!


----------



## bfleetwood

lincolnjcole said:


> Definitely. You have to spend money to make money. I don't think running Ads was why my kindle scout book got picked, and if my book wasn't at least fairly good they would have said no thanks...but, if they ARE interested in knowing an author can help promote (and why wouldn't they be?) then it's a good way to prove yourself to them.
> 
> That being said, I only spent money with the intention of guinnea pig, and for my other two books through kindle scout i didn't pay for any promotions at all (for my newest, i barely promoted). My goal was to help people know the best possible ways to promote their books and share knowledge.
> 
> All of the people I've met through Kindle Scout are amazing, and building long term relationships with amazing people seems like a great way to keep building my career!


I wouldn't advise spending too much money. I got 2.7K views (50/50 split) and most of my external views came via FaceBook with extended family and friends all sharing like crazy. Twitter didn't seem to bring in more than one or two views, although I was completely new to this, and Instagram just 1 view (bless!). I paid for a Fiverr ad right at the end but this was a waste of time (and money!) Hadn't heard of Headtalker until my campaign was over so didn't try that or other of these style promotions. The most amazing upshot of my campaign was my website. I only started this a few weeks before my campaign went live, and after putting out a short (made by my son so no cost) video trailer (43 seconds) on FB and paying for this to be promoted on a targeted FB ad (spent 30 quid) - the FB video got 7.6K views - possibly not more than 10 seconds - and a good number of post clicks. My website was bombarded and I have had nearly 1,000 visitors! Still getting 2-5 visitors every day despite the fact my campaign ended on 9 Sept. If you wanted to see the trailer it is on my website (link below) although it still says 'nominate' which now needs to be updated!

Think the editorial team at KS have a very clear idea of what they want / don't want and more importantly, what they think will sell. After all, they are not in this for altruism!

The folk on this thread are the best and I am so grateful for any advice as this has been the steepest learning curve I have ever climbed!

Good luck to Julie, Kay and Ellie and all those still awaiting news. B


----------



## stillmyheart

Just wanted to say that thus far, I haven't spent any money on my books, other than paying for the pictures for my covers, simply because I can't afford to. (Which is probably why my first book hasn't done so hot in sales since like, January.) I'm still surprised they selected _No Safe Place_, because the only promotion I was able to do was just Tumblr and Facebook and Twitter, no paying for ads or anything like that, but I'm kind of hoping maybe _No Safe Place_ will give me enough extra income to pay for a few things here and there. I'm planning to use part of the advance to buy several print copies once I get that ready, so I can have some on hand to show and sell (I work as an in-home caregiver for senior citizens, and I know lots of older people besides, and a lot of them aren't as comfortable or familiar with online shopping, or ebooks, so it'll come in handy for them).

Anyway, this is a really roundabout way of saying that it's not always necessary (or even feasible) to spend a lot of money on promoting your campaign, so don't sweat it if you can't.


----------



## lincolnjcole

stillmyheart said:


> Just wanted to say that thus far, I haven't spent any money on my books, other than paying for the pictures for my covers, simply because I can't afford to. (Which is probably why my first book hasn't done so hot in sales since like, January.) I'm still surprised they selected _No Safe Place_, because the only promotion I was able to do was just Tumblr and Facebook and Twitter, no paying for ads or anything like that, but I'm kind of hoping maybe _No Safe Place_ will give me enough extra income to pay for a few things here and there. I'm planning to use part of the advance to buy several print copies once I get that ready, so I can have some on hand to show and sell (I work as an in-home caregiver for senior citizens, and I know lots of older people besides, and a lot of them aren't as comfortable or familiar with online shopping, or ebooks, so it'll come in handy for them).
> 
> Anyway, this is a really roundabout way of saying that it's not always necessary (or even feasible) to spend a lot of money on promoting your campaign, so don't sweat it if you can't.


Definitely true. There is no need to spend money on your campaign at all! I would say 85% of my views/nominations came from free sources, and on my guide i list out free or paid options so everyone knows the best route for EVERYTHING!  Ideally everyone can decide what will work best for them, because there is no one right way to do anything.


----------



## jnicholls

Bless you all for the votes!!! Good luck to those who are finishing.

Re promotions....I never spent a penny ...i used friends..my own website, twitter, headtalker, tumblr, google plus, pinterest, facebook and authorsdb. Once i had the link for my campaign, i put up a note on my Facebook timeline and asked all my blogger and author friends if any of them would help me out and post the link on a set day with a juicy snippet, a couple of teasers and the book cover..i had a good response and over the 30 day period ive had my friends do these posts about 4 days apart as well as filling in my own. I've had an amazing response, and even if i don't get the gig, I am hopeful i'll get some sales...maybe. bahahaha!!

I want to remind you all that if anyone has a campaign going thru October...there's still chance for you to get your link and cover and synopsis in my Fantasy Worlds Emag for the october issue..but time is running out so please hurry and send me a pm if you want in♥ 

I'd also just like to say, that you peeps on here rock...from the info you share...from the list making..to the nominating...I think you're all amazing and even though I won't be putting up another book for a while cause I'm still writing, I will be dropping in to say hi and annoy the crap out of you all...and of course nominate♥


----------



## RWhite7699

Greg Meritt said:


> I'm in too...


I don't understand how this works. I checked it out, and stopped cold when it asked for my credit card number. I assumed it was free like headtalker, and I didn't want to pay. Still, I have four people from this board following me on CoPro. I appreciate your follows, but how did that happen?


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:



> I don't understand how this works. I checked it out, and stopped cold when it asked for my credit card number. I assumed it was free like headtalker, and I didn't want to pay. Still, I have four people from this board following me on CoPro. I appreciate your follows, but how did that happen?


Bypass the part where it asks for money. That's optional. It's extra paid boost.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Hi Everyone,

I'm Steve and I'm new here of course.

I noticed the conversation leaning towards promotion at the moment and since my first book "Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi" just went live yesterday I thought I'd say Hi and see if there were any suggestions? To be honest, even though I've worked in animation and with computers for years, the social media end is still a mystery. I don't even know how to post an Ad on Facebook. 
Are there any Promotion sites worth messing with?

Thanks and nice to meet you all.

Steve

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/145SDMKBGS7OK


----------



## Greg Meritt

S.D.Engles said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm Steve and I'm new here of course.
> 
> I noticed the conversation leaning towards promotion at the moment and since my first book "Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi" just went live yesterday I thought I'd say Hi and see if there were any suggestions? To be honest, even though I've worked in animation and with computers for years, the social media end is still a mystery. I don't even know how to post an Ad on Facebook.
> Are there any Promotion sites worth messing with?
> 
> Thanks and nice to meet you all.
> 
> Steve
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/145SDMKBGS7OK


Hi Steve, and welcome to the forums. The first thing is to ask Steve Vernon (politely, of course) to add you to the list. You can scroll back and find the list of nominations that Steve updates on a daily basis. He rocks. As does everyone here. Lincoln Cole and a few others are better at the promotional side of things, I think, so read their posts. Self-promotion is tough, but the bulk of it will usually be Facebook posts and Twitter. Facebook seems to be the most effective (get friends and family to share) and you don't have to pay for ads. If you do want to advertise with Facebook, they have a tutorial about how it all works. Just go to the help section on Facebook.

Again, welcome. You will just have to do a little research, but you will figure it out. Oh, and good luck to you, happy to have you here!


----------



## Greg Meritt

stillmyheart said:


> Just wanted to say that thus far, I haven't spent any money on my books, other than paying for the pictures for my covers, simply because I can't afford to. (Which is probably why my first book hasn't done so hot in sales since like, January.) I'm still surprised they selected _No Safe Place_, because the only promotion I was able to do was just Tumblr and Facebook and Twitter, no paying for ads or anything like that, but I'm kind of hoping maybe _No Safe Place_ will give me enough extra income to pay for a few things here and there. I'm planning to use part of the advance to buy several print copies once I get that ready, so I can have some on hand to show and sell (I work as an in-home caregiver for senior citizens, and I know lots of older people besides, and a lot of them aren't as comfortable or familiar with online shopping, or ebooks, so it'll come in handy for them).
> 
> Anyway, this is a really roundabout way of saying that it's not always necessary (or even feasible) to spend a lot of money on promoting your campaign, so don't sweat it if you can't.


Thank you so much for this. A lot of people can't afford advertising and it's good to know you certainly don't have to or even need to - gives hope to all of us! Happy for your success!


----------



## Steve Vernon

S.D.Engles said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm Steve and I'm new here of course.
> 
> I noticed the conversation leaning towards promotion at the moment and since my first book "Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi" just went live yesterday I thought I'd say Hi and see if there were any suggestions? To be honest, even though I've worked in animation and with computers for years, the social media end is still a mystery. I don't even know how to post an Ad on Facebook.
> Are there any Promotion sites worth messing with?
> 
> Thanks and nice to meet you all.
> 
> Steve
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/145SDMKBGS7OK


Okay, so you're on the list.


----------



## stillmyheart

Greg Meritt said:


> Thank you so much for this. A lot of people can't afford advertising and it's good to know you certainly don't have to or even need to - gives hope to all of us! Happy for your success!


It's always rather discouraging for me when I see people talk about how successful they've been, and they've spent hundreds or even thousands of dollars on proofreaders or promotion or professional cover designs or what have you. And I understand the whole idea of "you have to spend money to make money", but that's just not possible for everyone, at least not from the outset. I spent $35 on the pictures for my first book cover, and $26 for the picture for the _No Safe Place_ cover, and another pic I'll be using for another cover, and that's all I've spent, because that's all I can afford. I used friends as my proofreaders, and friends as my promoters; I made my own covers.

So yeah, it's definitely possible to get selected without having to spend a lot of money. I had 205 hours in Hot & Trending, and 1.6K page views (almost 1.7, it was 1,695 total views), and I think that's on the lower end of the selected stats. I guess that's where the strength of the story/writing comes in, though I obviously can't say what it was about my book that made them want to pick it. But it definitely takes work; I'm sure I annoyed all of my followers on Tumblr and Twitter by constantly posting about my campaign, but I think you have to be obnoxious to get anywhere sometimes XD

And thank you!


----------



## S.D.Engles

Greg Meritt said:


> Hi Steve, and welcome to the forums. The first thing is to ask Steve Vernon (politely, of course) to add you to the list. You can scroll back and find the list of nominations that Steve updates on a daily basis. He rocks. As does everyone here. Lincoln Cole and a few others are better at the promotional side of things, I think, so read their posts. Self-promotion is tough, but the bulk of it will usually be Facebook posts and Twitter. Facebook seems to be the most effective (get friends and family to share) and you don't have to pay for ads. If you do want to advertise with Facebook, they have a tutorial about how it all works. Just go to the help section on Facebook.
> 
> Again, welcome. You will just have to do a little research, but you will figure it out. Oh, and good luck to you, happy to have you here!


Thanks Greg,

I've been using Facebook and the mailing list where I work so far. Hopefully without being too annoying.  
So Ill stick with that and see what others have posted here. Would be nice to see Ragdoll hit the Hot and Trending list soon.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so you're on the list.


Wow! Thanks! The wife and I have some unused nominations so we'll make sure they dont go to waste.


----------



## jnicholls

Good fabulous Friday peeps!!

Welcome Steve!  

LAST DAYS!!! Yikes!! I can't believe it's finally here! I won't like and tell you I'm kind of relieved...I hate it when something occupies every waking moment of my thoughts!! lol. So...after today there will be the agonizing wait for email...*sigh*

For those of you who have nominated me, bless you♥ 

Good luck again to those who just finished yesterday and the previous day♥


----------



## Steve Vernon

stillmyheart said:


> Just wanted to say that thus far, I haven't spent any money on my books, other than paying for the pictures for my covers, simply because I can't afford to. (Which is probably why my first book hasn't done so hot in sales since like, January.) I'm still surprised they selected _No Safe Place_, because the only promotion I was able to do was just Tumblr and Facebook and Twitter, no paying for ads or anything like that, but I'm kind of hoping maybe _No Safe Place_ will give me enough extra income to pay for a few things here and there. I'm planning to use part of the advance to buy several print copies once I get that ready, so I can have some on hand to show and sell (I work as an in-home caregiver for senior citizens, and I know lots of older people besides, and a lot of them aren't as comfortable or familiar with online shopping, or ebooks, so it'll come in handy for them).
> 
> Anyway, this is a really roundabout way of saying that it's not always necessary (or even feasible) to spend a lot of money on promoting your campaign, so don't sweat it if you can't.


***************

I spent VERY little money promoting KELPIE DREAMS as well. There are a lot of different ways to reach folks without throwing bucks at it.

However, don't make the mistake that I did with my Createspace copy. I waited too long to get it into paperback format and missed out on all of that beautiful initial publicity that Kindle Press lavishes upon its new releases. Once you have a final-edited copy of the manuscript get right onto that Createspace bandwagon. Ideally it ought to be available in print at the same time that Kindle Press is taking preorders for the book. Don't wait a minute longer than you have to, once you know that it is going into print.

Here's a youtube video that I find really helpful in transforming a Word manuscript into Createspace format.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzvtxK686c


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so today I pack my suitcase and head off. The books are already packed and ready to go. We'll be heading off for Antigonish today after lunch with a check-in time at 4pm at the cheapest local hotel we could find. I've been impressed with the publicity that the market has been getting and we are hoping for a Saturday and Sunday full of book sales. 


I'll be home sometime Monday, so that'll be the next list-day. I'll be off-line until then.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls
2 days left Dreams of the Machines by Lexi Revellian
3 days left We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
6 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
8 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
14 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
15 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
15 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
15 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
20 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
20 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
20 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
21 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
22 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
23 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
27 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

S.D.Engles said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm Steve and I'm new here of course.
> 
> I noticed the conversation leaning towards promotion at the moment and since my first book "Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi" just went live yesterday I thought I'd say Hi and see if there were any suggestions? To be honest, even though I've worked in animation and with computers for years, the social media end is still a mystery. I don't even know how to post an Ad on Facebook.
> Are there any Promotion sites worth messing with?
> 
> Thanks and nice to meet you all.
> 
> Steve
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/145SDMKBGS7OK


Welcome, Steve!
This is a great group: supportive and helpful!


----------



## Michele Brouder

stillmyheart said:


> It's always rather discouraging for me when I see people talk about how successful they've been, and they've spent hundreds or even thousands of dollars on proofreaders or promotion or professional cover designs or what have you. And I understand the whole idea of "you have to spend money to make money", but that's just not possible for everyone, at least not from the outset. I spent $35 on the pictures for my first book cover, and $26 for the picture for the _No Safe Place_ cover, and another pic I'll be using for another cover, and that's all I've spent, because that's all I can afford. I used friends as my proofreaders, and friends as my promoters; I made my own covers.
> 
> So yeah, it's definitely possible to get selected without having to spend a lot of money. I had 205 hours in Hot & Trending, and 1.6K page views (almost 1.7, it was 1,695 total views), and I think that's on the lower end of the selected stats. I guess that's where the strength of the story/writing comes in, though I obviously can't say what it was about my book that made them want to pick it. But it definitely takes work; I'm sure I annoyed all of my followers on Tumblr and Twitter by constantly posting about my campaign, but I think you have to be obnoxious to get anywhere sometimes XD
> 
> And thank you!


I'm so delighted for you! Can't wait to read your book when it comes out. At the end of the day, you can spend lots of money but if you don't have a good book, it just isn't going to matter in the long run.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Steve Vernon said:


> ***************
> 
> I spent VERY little money promoting KELPIE DREAMS as well. There are a lot of different ways to reach folks without throwing bucks at it.
> 
> However, don't make the mistake that I did with my Createspace copy. I waited too long to get it into paperback format and missed out on all of that beautiful initial publicity that Kindle Press lavishes upon its new releases. Once you have a final-edited copy of the manuscript get right onto that Createspace bandwagon. Ideally it ought to be available in print at the same time that Kindle Press is taking preorders for the book. Don't wait a minute longer than you have to, once you know that it is going into print.
> 
> Here's a youtube video that I find really helpful in transforming a Word manuscript into Createspace format.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzvtxK686c


Thanks so much for this link-I want to learn how to do this myself. You're a star!


----------



## jnicholls

Thanks for the updated list, Steve. Have a fabulous weekend!

I have got my paperback ready for upload, whether or not I get the gig. I've also made the inside pretty too, although personally I've never had much luck selling paperbacks via createspace.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Once you have a final-edited copy of the manuscript get right onto that Createspace bandwagon. Ideally it ought to be available in print at the same time that Kindle Press is* taking preorders for the book*. Don't wait a minute longer than you have to, once you know that it is going into print.c


Careful with this. You can have the print up for PREORDER while amazon is running your 2-week preorder, but you can't release the book during that time in print. Createspace won't let you run a preorder, so your safest option is just to wait until like a day before it goes live in the store (not pre-order) and then hit that publish button so it filters over to Amazon.

They specifically said during the call I had with them that some authors have published early with the print copy, but it is highly not recommended. I can also add that one of the books I saw that did this (a short while before mine published...the author put the print out basically 3-weeks before the ebook was released) and that book still has never really received ANY promotion, only the modest launch promotion they do for everyone.

It isn't necessarily in the contract that you CAN"T publish the paperback early, but it also isn't in the contract that you are guaranteed any promotion, and not every book is equal in the eyes of the kindle scout gods.

When I did mine, I put the preorder up for paperback and hardcopy through ingramspark so they all released at the same time, but since launch I've sold about 25 paperbacks and maybe 8-10 hardcopes of the book total. That's even with running some marketing on my own in the hopes of kicking off print sales. All in all, the paperback adds legitimacy to your book, but the major promotions amazon runs won't really sell a ton of copies for you since they are targeting digital readers so heavily. I think the best bet is to just launch your paperback on createspace, hit the publish button so it syncs up with the ebook right after launch, and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## lossincasa

Jester is now available for sale on amazon 

https://www.amazon.com/Jester-Dark-Jesters-Tale-Book-ebook/dp/B01M07VESR/

I'm still following the thread since my campaign ended and vote for books on Steve's list. This time I had one opening so I nominated Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls. Good luck to everyone participating!


----------



## lincolnjcole

lossincasa said:


> Jester is now available for sale on amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jester-Dark-Jesters-Tale-Book-ebook/dp/B01M07VESR/
> 
> I'm still following the thread since my campaign ended and vote for books on Steve's list. This time I had one opening so I nominated Dragon Moon by Julie Nicholls. Good luck to everyone participating!


Congratulations! Book launches are always fun!


----------



## Greg Meritt

I have Julie and Lexi covered.  

@ Steve Vernon - thanks for sharing the youtube video, your timing is perfect as I am just getting ready to format my novel for print.


----------



## Greg Meritt

lincolnjcole said:


> Careful with this. You can have the print up for PREORDER while amazon is running your 2-week preorder, but you can't release the book during that time in print. Createspace won't let you run a preorder, so your safest option is just to wait until like a day before it goes live in the store (not pre-order) and then hit that publish button so it filters over to Amazon.
> 
> They specifically said during the call I had with them that some authors have published early with the print copy, but it is highly not recommended. I can also add that one of the books I saw that did this (a short while before mine published...the author put the print out basically 3-weeks before the ebook was released) and that book still has never really received ANY promotion, only the modest launch promotion they do for everyone.
> 
> It isn't necessarily in the contract that you CAN"T publish the paperback early, but it also isn't in the contract that you are guaranteed any promotion, and not every book is equal in the eyes of the kindle scout gods.
> 
> When I did mine, I put the preorder up for paperback and hardcopy through ingramspark so they all released at the same time, but since launch I've sold about 25 paperbacks and maybe 8-10 hardcopes of the book total. That's even with running some marketing on my own in the hopes of kicking off print sales. All in all, the paperback adds legitimacy to your book, but the major promotions amazon runs won't really sell a ton of copies for you since they are targeting digital readers so heavily. I think the best bet is to just launch your paperback on createspace, hit the publish button so it syncs up with the ebook right after launch, and just enjoy the ride.


Thank you Lincoln, this is good to know. Wow, this thread is full of great information, thank you all for sharing your experiences so us newbies don't have to go it alone.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

I have Dragon Moon nominated and the next two on the list saved for tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## jnicholls

You all rock! Thank you kindly!

I'm glad you mentioned about publishing the paperback too early. thanks for that. does everyone whether they get the gig or not, have to do a 2 week pre order


----------



## lincolnjcole

jnicholls said:


> You all rock! Thank you kindly!
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned about publishing the paperback too early. thanks for that. does everyone whether they get the gig or not, have to do a 2 week pre order


No. Amazon does a 2 week preorder on all kindle press books, but the modification is that you can post reviews during those 2 weeks (normal preorders won't allow you to post reviews).

If you are doing your own pre-order, KDP will let you post up to 3 months, but that isn't recommended.

Essentially, pre-order lets you build a pre release rank through committed sales, but the sales won't count on release day. If you get a sale 3 months before it launches, that sale will do no good for the launch itself because the rank would be lost. That's why for most people a 2 week or 10 day preorders is plenty because teh initial preorder can benefit your sales rank.

Except iTunes. if you can preorder on itunes, do it as long as possible becuase they count preorders sales in initial ranking AND launch, letting you double dip.

KP does the preorder to build up reviews prior to launch, and to establish an early ranking. The ranking and reviews will matter a lot when they run your email promotions (if you have 20 reviews, you might get double the initial downloads of a book with only 4 reviews) so they usually run those emails about 5 days after the book launch, giving you twenty days to build your reviews and establish a decent rank.


----------



## Kay7979

My campaign is over. The waiting begins. Gnome clan members are gathering in their Tree Homes around circles of glowing stones, drinking fialazza, the traditional gnome drink. Lana sits with them, holding aventurine, a lucky talisman gem, and malachite, which brings success in business. Later, she will use gems found only in the gnome world to project happiness and optimism onto the editorial staff as they consider publishing Beyond the Forest. 

I want to thank everyone here who offered advice, shared my tweets and FB posts and encouraged me. I've made some wonderful friends. Now, for campaign info and some interesting observations:

My final numbers are 276 hours in Hot & Trending, and 2.1K page views, of which 560 were the mysterious category: Direct Traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.) If anyone knows exactly what falls into that category, I'd like to know, but I believe it represents my emails and flyers with links. I had a decent response from Facebook, despite having a limited network of contacts or people to "share" my info. I found it necessary to ask people to share, since few people did it on their own. It just doesn't occur to them, but if you ask, many are willing to help. Twitter worked better than I expected, but you need to research what hashtags to use, and experiment with what times of day you get the best response. Sites like analytics.twitter.com or tweetdeck.twitter.com are useful for examining data, and tweetdeck is handy for scheduling tweets in advance. Instagram was a total bust. LinkedIn provided a few page views. Bulletin boards, not necessarily geared to writing, but where you've made friends, are useful, but many don't allow self-promotion.  

The last two days, I tried two different Facebook post "boosts" from my author page that displayed a large, high resolution copy of my cover. I spent $10 on the first, and it ran only in my home state, NY. My "reach" was 1079, with 184 "organic" and 889 "paid." I had three link clicks before starting the boost and got only one afterward, although there were lots of clicks on the post to read the page and see the cover art better. I got 36 "likes," compared to my typical handful. People LOVED the cover, but it didn't translate into click-throughs to Amazon. Oddly enough, virtually every "like" was from Hispanic, African-American or Asian FB users, and most were in their 20s, but there were some in their 40s-60s. I was puzzled whether FB was targeting high population areas where this ethnic mix was most common, or whether for some reason these people were drawn to my cover art. 

On my second try, I spent $20 and targeted the entire US, specifying that the boost went to people interested in reading. Once again, my respondents were principally Hispanic and African-American. As before, they LOVED the cover art and clicked to read my comments and see the cover better, but only two clicked through to Amazon, and that was after I added last minute comments, which I'll explain in a minute. The "reach" on this boost was 1,887, with 108 organic and 1779 paid. I got a whopping 75 "likes." Near the end of the 24-hour boost, puzzled why all these people who "liked" the book were not clicking through, I added comments that it wasn't necessary to own a Kindle; they could download a free Kindle reading app for their tablet, computer, or smartphone. That's when I got the two clicks to Amazon. LESSON LEARNED: Lots of people don't own a Kindle and must assume they can't take advantage of the e-book. 

I hope you find this data useful in running your own campaigns.


----------



## RWhite7699

Julie, Lexi and Miranda, I have you in my slots. Good luck!


----------



## Lara B

jnicholls said:


> Good fabulous Friday peeps!!
> 
> LAST DAYS!!! Yikes!! I can't believe it's finally here! I won't like and tell you I'm kind of relieved...I hate it when something occupies every waking moment of my thoughts!! lol. So...after today there will be the agonizing wait for email...*sigh*
> 
> For those of you who have nominated me, bless you♥
> 
> Good luck again to those who just finished yesterday and the previous day♥


Nominated you, Julie! I'm there with you - 6 days left and am ready for the end - the campaign absolutely occupies every waking minute. Best wishes!


----------



## MichelleKidd

lincolnjcole said:


> Careful with this. You can have the print up for PREORDER while amazon is running your 2-week preorder, but you can't release the book during that time in print. Createspace won't let you run a preorder, so your safest option is just to wait until like a day before it goes live in the store (not pre-order) and then hit that publish button so it filters over to Amazon.
> 
> They specifically said during the call I had with them that some authors have published early with the print copy, but it is highly not recommended. I can also add that one of the books I saw that did this (a short while before mine published...the author put the print out basically 3-weeks before the ebook was released) and that book still has never really received ANY promotion, only the modest launch promotion they do for everyone.
> 
> It isn't necessarily in the contract that you CAN"T publish the paperback early, but it also isn't in the contract that you are guaranteed any promotion, and not every book is equal in the eyes of the kindle scout gods.
> 
> When I did mine, I put the preorder up for paperback and hardcopy through ingramspark so they all released at the same time, but since launch I've sold about 25 paperbacks and maybe 8-10 hardcopes of the book total. That's even with running some marketing on my own in the hopes of kicking off print sales. All in all, the paperback adds legitimacy to your book, but the major promotions amazon runs won't really sell a ton of copies for you since they are targeting digital readers so heavily. I think the best bet is to just launch your paperback on createspace, hit the publish button so it syncs up with the ebook right after launch, and just enjoy the ride.


  Great info. I've been wondering about that too. Thanks for sharing, Lincoln.

I have Julie and Lexi!

Wanted to welcome Steve to the madness! Good luck everyone!


----------



## stillmyheart

Michele Brouder said:


> I'm so delighted for you! Can't wait to read your book when it comes out. At the end of the day, you can spend lots of money but if you don't have a good book, it just isn't going to matter in the long run.


Thank you!



lincolnjcole said:


> Careful with this. You can have the print up for PREORDER while amazon is running your 2-week preorder, but you can't release the book during that time in print. Createspace won't let you run a preorder, so your safest option is just to wait until like a day before it goes live in the store (not pre-order) and then hit that publish button so it filters over to Amazon.
> 
> They specifically said during the call I had with them that some authors have published early with the print copy, but it is highly not recommended. I can also add that one of the books I saw that did this (a short while before mine published...the author put the print out basically 3-weeks before the ebook was released) and that book still has never really received ANY promotion, only the modest launch promotion they do for everyone.
> 
> It isn't necessarily in the contract that you CAN"T publish the paperback early, but it also isn't in the contract that you are guaranteed any promotion, and not every book is equal in the eyes of the kindle scout gods.
> 
> When I did mine, I put the preorder up for paperback and hardcopy through ingramspark so they all released at the same time, but since launch I've sold about 25 paperbacks and maybe 8-10 hardcopes of the book total. That's even with running some marketing on my own in the hopes of kicking off print sales. All in all, the paperback adds legitimacy to your book, but the major promotions amazon runs won't really sell a ton of copies for you since they are targeting digital readers so heavily. I think the best bet is to just launch your paperback on createspace, hit the publish button so it syncs up with the ebook right after launch, and just enjoy the ride.


Thank you for this. I was going to just get the print version up as soon as I could, for the benefit of family and other people I know who don't like or aren't familiar with ebooks, but now knowing this, I'll just wait and put it out with the Kindle version.

I've got Julie, Lexi, and Miranda covered. Good luck, guys!


----------



## lincolnjcole

stillmyheart said:


> Thank you for this. I was going to just get the print version up as soon as I could, for the benefit of family and other people I know who don't like or aren't familiar with ebooks, but now knowing this, I'll just wait and put it out with the Kindle version.


If you want, you can enable the book BUT remove distribution to amazon on createspace. You can have it sell ONLY on the createspace store (no expanded distribution or amazon distribution) and then have family/friends purchase from the createspace store.

Even more, you could actually create coupons that they can use to order it and buy it discounted, which would be a clever way of making people feel like you're giving them a great deal!

Just be careful not to have it posted to sell early on Amazon. It was the one major thing that they told me during the call as far as big 'no nos'


----------



## stillmyheart

lincolnjcole said:


> If you want, you can enable the book BUT remove distribution to amazon on createspace. You can have it sell ONLY on the createspace store (no expanded distribution or amazon distribution) and then have family/friends purchase from the createspace store.
> 
> Even more, you could actually create coupons that they can use to order it and buy it discounted, which would be a clever way of making people feel like you're giving them a great deal!
> 
> Just be careful not to have it posted to sell early on Amazon. It was the one major thing that they told me during the call as far as big 'no nos'


Can you change that option later? It's been a while since I used CreateSpace, and I don't remember if that's something you can change later on.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Julie, Lexi and Miranda, I gave you my 3 slots.

I have question. Is hot and trending based on page views or nominations or a combination of the two? Do we ever know how many nominations we get? I'm assuming nominations are different from page views. Also what is the minimum number of page views per day to stay in H & T? Or is that another mysterious unknown?


----------



## lincolnjcole

stillmyheart said:


> Can you change that option later? It's been a while since I used CreateSpace, and I don't remember if that's something you can change later on.


You can change distribution at any time. Basically, you go to the distribution page, and select or unselect options. Make sure nothing on amazon or expanded distribution is selected so you are only selling through createspace direct on their website, then approve the proof. They won't build an amazon page until you actually expand to amazon, so you can order your own copies or have people order from the createspace page.

You can change those at any point, but things like expanded distribution can take months to either show up or go away.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Nominated "Dragon Moon" and "Dreams of the Machines" Goodluck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> Julie, Lexi and Miranda, I gave you my 3 slots.
> 
> I have question. Is hot and trending based on page views or nominations or a combination of the two? Do we ever know how many nominations we get? I'm assuming nominations are different from page views. Also what is the minimum number of page views per day to stay in H & T? Or is that another mysterious unknown?


There are basically three levels:

Page views = people who saw your page
-----Bounce (less than 2 seconds on page)
-----Short (between 2 seconds and 30 seconds)
-----Long (greater than 30 seconds
Saves = people who saved your book for later
nominations = people who nominated your book.

Each of them overlap. They HAVE to be a page view, but page views have different values.

A bounce is worth nothing and Amazon doesn't show it to you (but they know how many they got).

A short page view is probably someone who accidentally clicked on your book while browsing, clicked and said 'no thanks' or clicked and just nominated (friends, family, people supporting YOU and not the book).

A long page view is someone who clicked on your book, and then read at least part of the excerpt, description, from-the-author parts, and then did SOMETHING. These views mean the most to amazon (if a lot of people read an excerpt and don't nominate, it could be a HUGE black eye to your campaign but you would never know that because you just think "WOOHOO PAGE VIEWS").

A save means come back for later, and contributes to hot and trending.

A nomination contributes the most to hot and trending.

Their algorithm doubtless takes into effect the ratio between page views and nomations (if a lot of people are looking at your page but only a few are nominating, those nominations probably mean less than a book that everyone who sees it loves)

it is a complete black box how any of this is weighted, but it does NOT come down to page views per day = hot and trending. Hot and trending is based on how many nominations all of the books are getting over a 24 hour period (or maybe even up to 7 day period) to determine a rank-stacked list, and then that list is distributed randomly over the 20 slots of hot and trending. If your book released alongside twenty other books who are working hard to promote, then being on hot and trending during those hours is worth WAY more than being trending while nothing except garbage is up with you.

Hence why anyone who says they fully know the system who doesn't work for amazon (and the team at amazon that programmed the algorithm) is full of crap.

No, you will never know how many nominations you got, nor how much high value traffic you got or overall traffic.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Kay7979 said:


> My campaign is over. The waiting begins. Gnome clan members are gathering in their Tree Homes around circles of glowing stones, drinking fialazza, the traditional gnome drink. Lana sits with them, holding aventurine, a lucky talisman gem, and malachite, which brings success in business. Later, she will use gems found only in the gnome world to project happiness and optimism onto the editorial staff as they consider publishing Beyond the Forest.
> 
> I want to thank everyone here who offered advice, shared my tweets and FB posts and encouraged me. I've made some wonderful friends. Now, for campaign info and some interesting observations:
> 
> My final numbers are 276 hours in Hot & Trending, and 2.1K page views, of which 560 were the mysterious category: Direct Traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.) If anyone knows exactly what falls into that category, I'd like to know, but I believe it represents my emails and flyers with links. I had a decent response from Facebook, despite having a limited network of contacts or people to "share" my info. I found it necessary to ask people to share, since few people did it on their own. It just doesn't occur to them, but if you ask, many are willing to help. Twitter worked better than I expected, but you need to research what hashtags to use, and experiment with what times of day you get the best response. Sites like analytics.twitter.com or tweetdeck.twitter.com are useful for examining data, and tweetdeck is handy for scheduling tweets in advance. Instagram was a total bust. LinkedIn provided a few page views. Bulletin boards, not necessarily geared to writing, but where you've made friends, are useful, but many don't allow self-promotion.
> 
> The last two days, I tried two different Facebook post "boosts" from my author page that displayed a large, high resolution copy of my cover. I spent $10 on the first, and it ran only in my home state, NY. My "reach" was 1079, with 184 "organic" and 889 "paid." I had three link clicks before starting the boost and got only one afterward, although there were lots of clicks on the post to read the page and see the cover art better. I got 36 "likes," compared to my typical handful. People LOVED the cover, but it didn't translate into click-throughs to Amazon. Oddly enough, virtually every "like" was from Hispanic, African-American or Asian FB users, and most were in their 20s, but there were some in their 40s-60s. I was puzzled whether FB was targeting high population areas where this ethnic mix was most common, or whether for some reason these people were drawn to my cover art.
> 
> On my second try, I spent $20 and targeted the entire US, specifying that the boost went to people interested in reading. Once again, my respondents were principally Hispanic and African-American. As before, they LOVED the cover art and clicked to read my comments and see the cover better, but only two clicked through to Amazon, and that was after I added last minute comments, which I'll explain in a minute. The "reach" on this boost was 1,887, with 108 organic and 1779 paid. I got a whopping 75 "likes." Near the end of the 24-hour boost, puzzled why all these people who "liked" the book were not clicking through, I added comments that it wasn't necessary to own a Kindle; they could download a free Kindle reading app for their tablet, computer, or smartphone. That's when I got the two clicks to Amazon. LESSON LEARNED: Lots of people don't own a Kindle and must assume they can't take advantage of the e-book.
> 
> I hope you find this data useful in running your own campaigns.


Thanks for the info. I'm going with the theory that people like things that move and will try a video ad for "Ragdoll" on Facebook. Ill let everyone know how it goes.

Steve


----------



## stillmyheart

lincolnjcole said:


> You can change distribution at any time. Basically, you go to the distribution page, and select or unselect options. Make sure nothing on amazon or expanded distribution is selected so you are only selling through createspace direct on their website, then approve the proof. They won't build an amazon page until you actually expand to amazon, so you can order your own copies or have people order from the createspace page.
> 
> You can change those at any point, but things like expanded distribution can take months to either show up or go away.


Awesome, thank you. My plan was really to just order a bunch of copies myself, and then sell them that way, so as long as I can do that, then that works.


----------



## jcarter

jnicholls said:


> Good fabulous Friday peeps!!
> 
> Welcome Steve!
> 
> LAST DAYS!!! Yikes!! I can't believe it's finally here! I won't like and tell you I'm kind of relieved...I hate it when something occupies every waking moment of my thoughts!! lol. So...after today there will be the agonizing wait for email...*sigh*
> 
> For those of you who have nominated me, bless you♥
> 
> Good luck again to those who just finished yesterday and the previous day♥


Good luck! You're on my nomination list.


----------



## AaronFrale

I'm guessing that H&T is nomination based. I did a book where I did zero promotion myself and I had only 60 hours of H&T right at the end as soon as it appeared on the ending soon list. For my books I promoted via writing individual emails to everyone on Facebook, I got H&T only on the days where I got a decent amount of people saying I nominated.

Now how they are weighted, I'm not sure, but I imagine nominations only get you to the point where they do an in depth analysis. At that point I speculate that it's a lot like a traditional publisher where they run sales numbers on similar titles, authors, etc. Qualitative analysis on character, story, etc. They probably look at market trends, roi projections, and everything. I imagine after all that they make a decision.


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> Good fabulous Friday peeps!!
> 
> Welcome Steve!
> 
> LAST DAYS!!! Yikes!! I can't believe it's finally here! I won't like and tell you I'm kind of relieved...I hate it when something occupies every waking moment of my thoughts!! lol. So...after today there will be the agonizing wait for email...*sigh*
> 
> For those of you who have nominated me, bless you♥
> 
> Good luck again to those who just finished yesterday and the previous day♥


Pulling for you Julie and hopefully you won't have to wait too long for the "Yes!"


----------



## jnicholls

Thank you again peeps! I'll post my figures tomorrow for anyone to keep a record of, if they are keeping a record.♥


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> Thank you again peeps! I'll post my figures tomorrow for anyone to keep a record of, if they are keeping a record.♥


Good luck! Tomorrow you'll join the ranks of the pot-watchers, waiting to see what becomes of our submissions!


----------



## jnicholls

Good morning peeps!!

First of all I'd like to say a very huge *THANK YOU* to everyone for your support, tweets, shares, information, and just about everything else! I really love this forum, I think there are some awesome peeps here and just because my campaign has finished, you won't be getting rid of me that easily!

For the stats peeps, here are my figures at the end for Dragon Moon 659/720 hot n trending 2.2k hits split was 52%kindle/48% from links

Thanks peeps♥


----------



## AaronFrale

Nominated Wantland, Machines, and Few this morning. Goodluck everyone!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Morning! I just wanted to stop in & say good luck to all the authors waiting. I'm still an active scouter and I have my nomination list full right now.
I also wanted to update those who've asked what I was doing with my book. Yes, I know I've been pretty silent about it, which is NOT my style haha! However, it's been a long road finally getting my book to publication. I ended up being offered a deal, but considering the financial terms of the contract and that it would delay the book publishing date at least another year, I decided it just wasn't for me. Yes, it truly sucked to make that decision, but I know it is going to work out for the best if I just keep my end goal in mind and go at it on my own. 

Anyway, if you want to make it in this game, don't let anything bring you down. My first book (Book 1 in the Time Walkers series) was rejected dozens of times, enough to make me want to throw in the towel because the rejections made me feel like I was the suckiest writer in the entire world. That same book later was a Quarter-finalist in the ABNAs and it's now the anchor of the series that made me a full-time author. I've fallen more times than I can count, but it's the getting up that matters in the end, I suppose. My Scout campaign reject (Jack Made Me Do It) is scheduled for release on 11/28, so we'll soon see if this is one of times where I've fallen down, or if it's one of those times where I've stood back up. 

Happy Scouting! Hang in there & don't let any of it change your long-term goals. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> There are basically three levels:
> 
> Page views = people who saw your page
> -----Bounce (less than 2 seconds on page)
> -----Short (between 2 seconds and 30 seconds)
> -----Long (greater than 30 seconds
> Saves = people who saved your book for later
> nominations = people who nominated your book.
> 
> Each of them overlap. They HAVE to be a page view, but page views have different values.
> 
> A bounce is worth nothing and Amazon doesn't show it to you (but they know how many they got).
> 
> A short page view is probably someone who accidentally clicked on your book while browsing, clicked and said 'no thanks' or clicked and just nominated (friends, family, people supporting YOU and not the book).
> 
> A long page view is someone who clicked on your book, and then read at least part of the excerpt, description, from-the-author parts, and then did SOMETHING. These views mean the most to amazon (if a lot of people read an excerpt and don't nominate, it could be a HUGE black eye to your campaign but you would never know that because you just think "WOOHOO PAGE VIEWS").
> 
> A save means come back for later, and contributes to hot and trending.
> 
> A nomination contributes the most to hot and trending.
> 
> Their algorithm doubtless takes into effect the ratio between page views and nomations (if a lot of people are looking at your page but only a few are nominating, those nominations probably mean less than a book that everyone who sees it loves)
> 
> it is a complete black box how any of this is weighted, but it does NOT come down to page views per day = hot and trending. Hot and trending is based on how many nominations all of the books are getting over a 24 hour period (or maybe even up to 7 day period) to determine a rank-stacked list, and then that list is distributed randomly over the 20 slots of hot and trending. If your book released alongside twenty other books who are working hard to promote, then being on hot and trending during those hours is worth WAY more than being trending while nothing except garbage is up with you.
> 
> Hence why anyone who says they fully know the system who doesn't work for amazon (and the team at amazon that programmed the algorithm) is full of crap.
> 
> No, you will never know how many nominations you got, nor how much high value traffic you got or overall traffic.


Lincoln, 
Thank you so much for all of this! I really appreciate it. I see it is much more involved than I thought.


----------



## Michele Brouder

jnicholls said:


> Good morning peeps!!
> 
> First of all I'd like to say a very huge *THANK YOU* to everyone for your support, tweets, shares, information, and just about everything else! I really love this forum, I think there are some awesome peeps here and just because my campaign has finished, you won't be getting rid of me that easily!
> 
> For the stats peeps, here are my figures at the end for Dragon Moon 659/720 hot n trending 2.2k hits split was 52%kindle/48% from links
> 
> Thanks peeps♥


Those are awesome stats!


----------



## jnicholls

I confess, I didn't expect so many...however...we all know it don't amount to a hill of beans and if the reviewers don't like my book, I'm out on my ear. LOL...it's very odd though, that I panicked at one point because I wasn't H&T, I'm a kindlescout Virgin with this first campaign, so I know next time to not let those things worry me...but they will. bahahaha.♥ Thanks hon.


----------



## Kay7979

jnicholls said:


> I confess, I didn't expect so many...however...we all know it don't amount to a hill of beans and if the reviewers don't like my book, I'm out on my ear. LOL...it's very odd though, that I panicked at one point because I wasn't H&T, I'm a kindlescout Virgin with this first campaign, so I know next time to not let those things worry me...but they will. bahahaha.♥ Thanks hon.


Hopefully Hot & Trending isn't the be all and end all, because I had nearly the same page views as you but only 276 hours in H&T compared to your 659. Makes no sense to me how these algorithms work!


----------



## AaronFrale

jnicholls said:


> we all know it don't amount to a hill of beans and if the reviewers don't like my book, I'm out on my ear. LOL...i


So true to not sweat the naysayers or the negative reviews. Even the highest rated books have 1 star reviews and naysayers. I think it boils down to the fact that we all like different things about books. Some folks get all googly over a well crafted sentence while others want an alien horde and a hero that runs on two broken legs (ouch). I don't think one is inherently better than the other, they just are the ways we personally relate to reading.

Personally, I write books I'd like to read, then in the spirit of continously improving, I'll incorporate the feedback i can glean from a negative review that I think will make it a better product and leave behind the rest.


----------



## Lori Saltis

ebbrown said:


> Morning! I just wanted to stop in & say good luck to all the authors waiting. I'm still an active scouter and I have my nomination list full right now.
> I also wanted to update those who've asked what I was doing with my book. Yes, I know I've been pretty silent about it, which is NOT my style haha! However, it's been a long road finally getting my book to publication. I ended up being offered a deal, but considering the financial terms of the contract and that it would delay the book publishing date at least another year, I decided it just wasn't for me. Yes, it truly sucked to make that decision, but I know it is going to work out for the best if I just keep my end goal in mind and go at it on my own.
> 
> Anyway, if you want to make it in this game, don't let anything bring you down. My first book (Book 1 in the Time Walkers series) was rejected dozens of times, enough to make me want to throw in the towel because the rejections made me feel like I was the suckiest writer in the entire world. That same book later was a Quarter-finalist in the ABNAs and it's now the anchor of the series that made me a full-time author. I've fallen more times than I can count, but it's the getting up that matters in the end, I suppose. My Scout campaign reject (Jack Made Me Do It) is scheduled for release on 11/28, so we'll soon see if this is one of times where I've fallen down, or if it's one of those times where I've stood back up.
> 
> Happy Scouting! Hang in there & don't let any of it change your long-term goals. Good luck to you all.


Thank you so much for this! It's very encouraging. I decided to finally pursue indie publishing for somewhat similar reasons. I had a request for a rewrite from a publisher. I thought I would do anything to be published, but it turns out I won't. Not when it means changing the voice and style of my story. Kindle Scout was my first testing of the waters and while I didn't get chosen, I learned a lot.


----------



## MN_Arzu

I've started my Underneath edits, and although they are minor things, it's incredible how much more smoother the text is. I laughed a lot at my editor's comments, because she doesn't like two characters that most people love   Still, I prefer an editor who's critical and honest, than one that just glosses over and tells me what I want to hear. I've got mom for that  

Bottom line is, if you can afford it, do hire an editor.


----------



## lincolnjcole

MN_Arzu said:


> I've started my Underneath edits, and although they are minor things, it's incredible how much more smoother the text is. I laughed a lot at my editor's comments, because she doesn't like two characters that most people love  Still, I prefer an editor who's critical and honest, than one that just glosses over and tells me what I want to hear. I've got mom for that
> 
> Bottom line is, if you can afford it, do hire an editor.


Agreed. And if you can't afford it don't sweat it! Just do your best!


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> Good morning peeps!!
> 
> First of all I'd like to say a very huge *THANK YOU* to everyone for your support, tweets, shares, information, and just about everything else! I really love this forum, I think there are some awesome peeps here and just because my campaign has finished, you won't be getting rid of me that easily!
> 
> For the stats peeps, here are my figures at the end for Dragon Moon 659/720 hot n trending 2.2k hits split was 52%kindle/48% from links
> 
> Thanks peeps♥


Thank you for sharing your stats, these are great numbers! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Greg Meritt

I have Lexi's "Dreams of the Machines" and Miranda Stork's "We Are The Few" both nominated. 

@Kay7979, Pulling for you - I know the waiting can be hard


----------



## jcarter

AaronFrale said:


> So true to not sweat the naysayers or the negative reviews. Even the highest rated books have 1 star reviews and naysayers. I think it boils down to the fact that we all like different things about books. Some folks get all googly over a well crafted sentence while others want an alien horde and a hero that runs on two broken legs (ouch). I don't think one is inherently better than the other, they just are the ways we personally relate to reading.
> 
> Personally, I write books I'd like to read, then in the spirit of continously improving, I'll incorporate the feedback i can glean from a negative review that I think will make it a better product and leave behind the rest.


I love what you said here about well crafted sentences and heroes running on two broken legs. I think I need to put that on a post-it near my desk and look at it the next time I'm questioning my writing. There's something for everyone! And hopefully we can connect with those who like to read what we like to write.


----------



## jcarter

Does anyone have experience with this fiverr gig?

https://www.fiverr.com/melrock/kindlescout-15-day-promo?funnel=a73a700c-1104-4beb-a6ba-1c5124d955be

I've seen posts about Marvelous Maven and Book Kitty's gigs, but I wasn't sure if anyone has used this one. Fiverr is so hit and miss. If this gig really helps for 15 days, it's money well spent. But since the gig has only two reviews, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Alright everyone, I haven't checked in to post since Everyday Monsters's campaign finished, although I have been nominating from the list. I expect that I'll just become a lurker that keeps up with Steve's list, but doesn't say much unless EM gets chosen or until I run the next campaign, but I'm still here for the rest of you guys. 

EM's closing stats were a lot lower on page views than most of the rest of you, but okay hours on H&T i guess. So Lincoln's info on how "Hot & Trending" hours are measured is very interesting indeed. My campaign got 1k page views overall, and 341 hours on the Hot & Trending list. My graph is allllll over the place on this though. I have 8 days mixed in with 0 hours on the H&T, but several clusters of a few days at a time with 24 hours on there, even though I didn't really run many promotions, and those promos did NOTHING for the campaign. I boosted a post on Facebook for $10 for a week that got less than 10 click throughs and a Book Kitty ad on Fiverr that had literally 0 impact on the campaign at all. It supposedly ran on September 10 and my page views went like this: 9/10: 18 views, 9/11: 7 views, 9/12: 39 views (but I was pushing a lot on my own). From what I could tell, they just post a few ads onto FB pages with lots of numerical followers, but very little reader interaction, and the feed was literally weeks worth of ads with little activity on them. I posted a review stating as much and Bookkitty canceled my transaction and gave me a refund though, so that's nice.  Other than that, I posted on my FB author page, and my husband and friends spread the word and we both texted people individually and made them nominate the book lol. It was slightly mafia-ish - "Just click the link. Do it now. I promise, nothing bad will happen, but don't make me come back here again..." hahahaha. Seriously though, people were all really cool about it and a few shared on their own, which was nice. 

So, we'll see what happens. I'm in limbo but dreaming about getting an email from them already.


----------



## Kay7979

Ellie Robbins said:


> Alright everyone, I haven't checked in to post since Everyday Monsters's campaign finished, although I have been nominating from the list. I expect that I'll just become a lurker that keeps up with Steve's list, but doesn't say much unless EM gets chosen or until I run the next campaign, but I'm still here for the rest of you guys.
> 
> EM's closing stats were a lot lower on page views than most of the rest of you, but okay hours on H&T i guess. So Lincoln's info on how "Hot & Trending" hours are measured is very interesting indeed. My campaign got 1k page views overall, and 341 hours on the Hot & Trending list. My graph is allllll over the place on this though. I have 8 days mixed in with 0 hours on the H&T, but several clusters of a few days at a time with 24 hours on there, even though I didn't really run many promotions, and those promos did NOTHING for the campaign. I boosted a post on Facebook for $10 for a week that got less than 10 click throughs and a Book Kitty ad on Fiverr that had literally 0 impact on the campaign at all. It supposedly ran on September 10 and my page views went like this: 9/10: 18 views, 9/11: 7 views, 9/12: 39 views (but I was pushing a lot on my own). From what I could tell, they just post a few ads onto FB pages with lots of numerical followers, but very little reader interaction, and the feed was literally weeks worth of ads with little activity on them. I posted a review stating as much and Bookkitty canceled my transaction and gave me a refund though, so that's nice. Other than that, I posted on my FB author page, and my husband and friends spread the word and we both texted people individually and made them nominate the book lol. It was slightly mafia-ish - "Just click the link. Do it now. I promise, nothing bad will happen, but don't make me come back here again..." hahahaha. Seriously though, people were all really cool about it and a few shared on their own, which was nice.
> 
> So, we'll see what happens. I'm in limbo but dreaming about getting an email from them already.


Thanks for sharing not only your numbers but the things you tried as part of your promotion efforts. It's good to know what's effective and what's a waste of time.


----------



## Kay7979

Mark Wakely said:


> Say Lincoln -
> 
> I know you raved about Squarespace a few months ago when I asked about your website, but I went with Weebly because they made me an offer I couldn't refuse- just $5 a month for two years. Check it out when you get the chance. Three sections, nothing too fancy, but all the info about my book is there. Squarespace is the better website builder with more options, but for just $5 I couldn't say no.
> 
> Mark


I just did the same. $8/mo is reasonable but $5/mo for a two year commitment was even better. How do you like it so far? Did you have trouble setting it up? Are you going to blog or have a newsletter?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> I just did the same. $8/mo is reasonable but $5/mo for a two year commitment was even better. How do you like it so far? Did you have trouble setting it up? Are you going to blog or have a newsletter?


Can't go wrong with weebly! Honestly if they had thst deal early on I would have probably been with them too!

I have to say squarespace and weebly are both rough to set up but the sheer power of what you can do is incredible!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Hurrah! Steve's back today. The thread's not the same without him.


----------



## Michele Brouder

On Sunday, I took a break from writing and my Kindle Scout campaign. I just needed to breathe for a bit. Went for a 5 hour lunch with 4 of my sisters-in-law. Came home, baked choc chip cookies (oldest son's request) and watched Grown Ups with Himself and the boys. Hilarious. Overall a good day. Now Monday morning, I am back at it. Wishing you all a happy and successful week!


----------



## jnicholls

Morning peeps!!

It's good to have some time off hon...we need it. We can't be work and no play all the time.♥ Would love to sample a cookie. bahahaha♥

Have a fabulous day friends♥


----------



## Mark Wakely

Kay7979 said:


> I just did the same. $8/mo is reasonable but $5/mo for a two year commitment was even better. How do you like it so far? Did you have trouble setting it up? Are you going to blog or have a newsletter?


I'm not a tech guy, so yeah, I fumbled around a bit getting it set up. But Weebly has a bunch of tutorials and other help as I'm sure you've discovered, so I managed to get the job done. I have a link on my site to an old Blogger blog that desperately needs updating, which I still plan to do. Not sure if I'll convert it to a Weebly blog or stick with Blogger. One radical idea I'm seriously toying with is issuing my failed KS novel A Friend Like Filby as a permanently free Kindle eBook, paired with my first novel to (hopefully) boost sales. (Or maybe that's not such a radical idea.) The reaction I've been getting to Filby is that it's hard to classify, which means it doesn't have a clear niche, which means publishers haven't been interested. Publishing it myself as a freebie could get me a larger readership if I launch and promote it well. We'll see.

Mark


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ebbrown said:


> Morning! I just wanted to stop in & say good luck to all the authors waiting. I'm still an active scouter and I have my nomination list full right now.
> <snip>
> 
> Happy Scouting! Hang in there & don't let any of it change your long-term goals. Good luck to you all.


Great to see you here, E.B.! You were one of the first people to encourage me way back when, and here you are at it again!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> There are basically three levels:
> 
> Page views = people who saw your page
> -----Bounce (less than 2 seconds on page)
> -----Short (between 2 seconds and 30 seconds)
> -----Long (greater than 30 seconds
> Saves = people who saved your book for later
> nominations = people who nominated your book.
> 
> Each of them overlap. They HAVE to be a page view, but page views have different values.


Lincoln, is this "insider KP info" you've gotten on the program? It makes sense, but I haven't seen it before. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
The Creed by Vivi Stutz

Good luck to all three and the six authors I nominated earlier who are waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Lincoln, is this "insider KP info" you've gotten on the program? It makes sense, but I haven't seen it before. Thanks!


No...It isn't kindle scout specific...it is page analytic specific with goal oriented logistics...Basically, ALL companies monitor this kind of data for determining things like conversions and advertising campaigns (i.e. Coca Cola, or macy's or another other website...I use the same dashboard as every other company for tracking this sort of data so I know what they all have access to, and it is WAY more than amazon shows us...but, that doesn't mean THEY don't use it for making decisions...it just means they don't tell us what they are seeing).

For example, they know exactly how many times YOU personally looked at your campaign page to see if it was hot and trending, so they know which ones of us are the obsessive kind that check every hour, and which ones don't care and check like once a week. They probably don't care, but they definitely know.


----------



## RWhite7699

Miranda, Lara and Vivi have my slots today. Good luck!


----------



## Lara B

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> The Creed by Vivi Stutz
> 
> Good luck to all three and the six authors I nominated earlier who are waiting in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark


Spent the weekend at a writing conference. Wonderful start to my Monday to see this  Thank you so much! Likewise, good luck to everyone waiting - I'll be there with you soon. Ready for the end, though perhaps not ready to wait for the email.


----------



## Lara B

RWhite7699 said:


> Miranda, Lara and Vivi have my slots today. Good luck!


Thank you, Ruth! I have you saved


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> No...It isn't kindle scout specific...it is page analytic specific with goal oriented logistics...


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## S.D.Engles

Had a free slot so nominated "The Wantland Files" Goodluck.

So far "Ragdoll's" only been Hot and Trending for a whole two hours and views are going down. But it's too soon to get discouraged.
I put a video ad on my facebook page and so far it's gotten some good feedback so I'll try and Boost it for a day to see if it translates into views on scout. Doesn't hurt to try.

https://www.facebook.com/tinheartsportal/

Steve


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm here. I'm here. Three cheers and a tiger for me! Feast your eyes upon me, it's too good to be true - but I'M here!


All right, so Antigonish wasn't as happy as I thought it would be. We moved about sixty-odd books and basically broke even. It was a learning experience. I've got a few more public appearances throughout October and then in the first weekend of November I'll be taking part in a three day Christmas event that is reputed to be the biggest market fair in Halifax. Wish me luck.

Meanwhile, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
3 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
5 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
11 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
12 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
12 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
12 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
17 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
17 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
17 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
18 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
19 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
20 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
24 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## jcarter

Michele Brouder said:


> On Sunday, I took a break from writing and my Kindle Scout campaign. I just needed to breathe for a bit. Went for a 5 hour lunch with 4 of my sisters-in-law. Came home, baked choc chip cookies (oldest son's request) and watched Grown Ups with Himself and the boys. Hilarious. Overall a good day. Now Monday morning, I am back at it. Wishing you all a happy and successful week!


That sounds like an amazing day! I bet it was such a nice break. And well deserved!


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> Basically, ALL companies monitor this kind of data for determining things like conversions and advertising campaigns


I do know they don't count bounces towards page views. I got 300 link clicks, acording to headtalker, but KS only said I had 13 visits that day, so I think had a bunch of bounces that didn't count. Not that I expected much, it was the second tweet to the same people.

I'm happy bounces don't count. I'd imagine they'd have analytics of nomination to page view ratio, either way, it's all a black box and you hope your campaign does well enough to get to the consideration round.

And who knows, maybe they all get considered regardless of nominations. I suppose it all depends how and what kind of analysis they do and ratio of entries.


----------



## lincolnjcole

AaronFrale said:


> I do know they don't count bounces towards page views. I got 300 link clicks, acording to headtalker, but KS only said I had 13 visits that day, so I think had a bunch of bounces that didn't count. Not that I expected much, it was the second tweet to the same people.
> 
> I'm happy bounces don't count. I'd imagine they'd have analytics of nomination to page view ratio, either way, it's all a black box and you hope your campaign does well enough to get to the consideration round.
> 
> And who knows, maybe they all get considered regardless of nominations. I suppose it all depends how and what kind of analysis they do and ratio of entries.


They definitely consider ALL books, but if your campaign wasn't phenomenal your book BETTER be if you expect to get a contract. They won't turn down books that are scary good, but they will give more notice to books that had a good campaign.


----------



## Lara B

S.D.Engles said:


> Had a free slot so nominated "The Wantland Files" Goodluck.
> 
> So far "Ragdoll's" only been Hot and Trending for a whole two hours and views are going down. But it's too soon to get discouraged.
> I put a video ad on my facebook page and so far it's gotten some good feedback so I'll try and Boost it for a day to see if it translates into views on scout. Doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tinheartsportal/
> 
> Steve


Thank you for the nomination, Steve! I appreciate it! Don't get discouraged. 30 days is a lot, I know. It's been a constant source of anxiety for me, as I suspect it is for everyone who submits.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm here. I'm here. Three cheers and a tiger for me! Feast your eyes upon me, it's too good to be true - but I'M here!
> 
> 
> All right, so Antigonish wasn't as happy as I thought it would be. We moved about sixty-odd books and basically broke even. It was a learning experience. I've got a few more public appearances throughout October and then in the first weekend of November I'll be taking part in a three day Christmas event that is reputed to be the biggest market fair in Halifax. Wish me luck.
> 
> Meanwhile, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! We Are The Few by Miranda Stork
> 3 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 5 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
> 11 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
> 12 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 12 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 12 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 17 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
> 17 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
> 17 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
> 18 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
> 19 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
> 20 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> 24 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Yay!! Steve's back, Steve's back! I have _We Are The Few_ by Miranda Stork and _The Wantland Files_ by Lara Bernhardt nominated.

And thanks again to Steve for keeping up the list and a shout out to Lincoln Cole for all the fantastic information.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Awe, shucks. They didn't take my crazy space opera.

I don't blame them, lol. It's a scattered story and only makes sense in the context of being the second book in the series! I didn't really expect them to take the second book of a series they hadn't already published the short story of, I was just hoping to get free editing!

Oh well! On to the next project! As soon as I finish writing the next book I'll be back up on that list!

Anyway, I'll be sticking around to keep nominating everyone the list and updating all of the Kindle Scout stuff on my website and blog, so feel free to reach out and stay in touch!


----------



## stillmyheart

Welcome back, Steve 

I've got Lara, Miranda, and Vivi covered!

Meanwhile I'm waiting (admittedly somewhat impatiently) to hear back about edits on _No Safe Place_. I just want some kind of rough timeline of when they'll be done and when I'll have it back; blind waiting doesn't work so well for me. (This whole process has been a test of patience that I already don't have a lot of XD)


----------



## RJD2

lincolnjcole said:


> Awe, shucks. They didn't take my crazy space opera.
> 
> I don't blame them, lol. It's a scattered story and only makes sense in the context of being the second book in the series! I didn't really expect them to take the second book of a series they hadn't already published the short story of, I was just hoping to get free editing!
> 
> Oh well! On to the next project! As soon as I finish writing the next book I'll be back up on that list!
> 
> Anyway, I'll be sticking around to keep nominating everyone the list and updating all of the Kindle Scout stuff on my website and blog, so feel free to reach out and stay in touch!


Sorry Lincoln. I've been curious about second in series - in all my watching of the selections, I think I've only seen one sequel get picked up (and that was in the thriller/you can read them all separately type genre) I imagine it's much much harder to get a book 2 through Kindle Scout, especially when they don't control the first.


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Awe, shucks. They didn't take my crazy space opera.
> 
> I don't blame them, lol. It's a scattered story and only makes sense in the context of being the second book in the series! I didn't really expect them to take the second book of a series they hadn't already published the short story of, I was just hoping to get free editing!
> 
> Oh well! On to the next project! As soon as I finish writing the next book I'll be back up on that list!
> 
> Anyway, I'll be sticking around to keep nominating everyone the list and updating all of the Kindle Scout stuff on my website and blog, so feel free to reach out and stay in touch!


Just saw your news. Sorry to hear it, but it sounds like you aren't too disturbed, so good for you. In the case of a second book in a series, you're probably better off to go it alone.


----------



## bfleetwood

lincolnjcole said:


> Awe, shucks. They didn't take my crazy space opera.


Eeee sorry to hear that Lincoln - guessing there's issues with promoting 2nd in series? Have to say I am really enjoying Raven's Peak - my current bedtime read. Keep writing as I am sure you will B


----------



## stillmyheart

Well, apparently I spoke too soon, and now I'm freaking out again:



> Congratulations on your selection to Kindle Press! We are very excited about _No Safe Place_! Good news-- your manuscript was already incredibly clean!
> 
> You're such a pro that your manuscript was already in great shape. Our editors had just a few callouts in the attached letter.


So, all I have is just the letter they sent, which has a lovely paragraph of lovely comments, and just a plot suggestion, and a suggestion about my cover (which I've already changed, but he must not have seen it or something). No waiting for edits or anything like that. Feeling pretty pleased with myself right now XD


----------



## Kay7979

stillmyheart said:


> Well, apparently I spoke too soon, and now I'm freaking out again:
> 
> So, all I have is just the letter they sent, which has a lovely paragraph of lovely comments, and just a plot suggestion, and a suggestion about my cover (which I've already changed, but he must not have seen it or something). No waiting for edits or anything like that. Feeling pretty pleased with myself right now XD


That is GREAT news!!!! Congratulations! Job well done!


----------



## stillmyheart

Kay7979 said:


> That is GREAT news!!!! Congratulations! Job well done!


Thank you! I just uploaded my updated cover as my avatar and in my signature, and going from his comments about the original one, I think this one will work better.


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> Awe, shucks. They didn't take my crazy space opera.


Bummer, but congratz on your success with Raven's

@Mary, congratz again on getting the "your book is awesome letter" I'm curious, if you were to take their suggestions and rewrite the plot, would you get another round of edits? Just curious on the process it goes through.

I'm also curious to others on the board about their editing process. I usually will rewrite my book a couple times for character development, plot etc. before I send it to my editor (who right now is earning all my royalties  ). I try to avoid major rewrites after that point because I'm really bad at catching grammar mistakes. I usually put the book through grammarly, send to editor, then to a final "listen" of my book by having the robot voice on my computer read it to me. It's so much money and work to catch every last one of those nasty little buggers that I hesitate to change anything major after that. It seems that I can read a sentence forward and backward, five times in a row, and there's always some dude that's like "Bro, your modifier's dangling there, bro, you might want to cover that up."


----------



## Kay7979

stillmyheart said:


> Thank you! I just uploaded my updated cover as my avatar and in my signature, and going from his comments about the original one, I think this one will work better.


The title obscures less of the picture on this version.

I'm curious whether the plot suggestion was something very minor, or something that required substantial rewriting, and whether you agree that the change would be beneficial.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Well, it looks like Everyday Monsters didn't make it. I just got my rejection email. Sigh. At least it was quick though.


----------



## stillmyheart

AaronFrale said:


> @Mary, congratz again on getting the "your book is awesome letter" I'm curious, if you were to take their suggestions and rewrite the plot, would you get another round of edits? Just curious on the process it goes through.


Given that this suggestion is very minor, and wouldn't actually affect the plot (I'm not really sure why I called it a plot suggestion, maybe because I couldn't think of a better word for it because my brain is in short circuit mode right now XD), I can't speak for anybody else who has had to go through substantial edits. My assumption would be that if someone had to make major or extensive changes, they would at least read it over again, but I really can't say.



Kay7979 said:


> I'm curious whether the plot suggestion was something very minor, or something that required substantial rewriting, and whether you agree that the change would be beneficial.


Well, I call it a plot suggestion, it was more of a suggestion of a small extra scene near the end, so it was a very minor suggestion that wouldn't really affect the story either way. I can see why he suggested it, but I'm waffling on whether or not I want to add it. (And discussing it with my editors XD)


----------



## Kay7979

Ellie Robbins said:


> Well, it looks like Everyday Monsters didn't make it. I just got my rejection email. Sigh. At least it was quick though.


I'm sorry to hear it, Ellie. I noticed it when I was on the "your previous nominations page" and I wondered if you got advanced notification before it showed up on that page.


----------



## MichelleKidd

lincolnjcole said:


> Awe, shucks. They didn't take my crazy space opera.


So sorry Collision of Worlds wasn't selected, but I don't see you letting this slow you down. It's a mere blip on your radar. You've had so much success in this business already and are so kind in helping out others.



Ellie Robbins said:


> Well, it looks like Everyday Monsters didn't make it. I just got my rejection email. Sigh. At least it was quick, though.


Aww . . . sorry, Ellie. ((Hugs)) I'd hoped you would have good news!

@ Mary, I really like the new cover. Nice! Congrats again on the "Your book is awesome letter".


----------



## stillmyheart

MichelleKidd said:


> @ Mary, I really like the new cover. Nice! Congrats again on the "Your book is awesome letter".


Thank you! 

And Ellie and Lincoln, so sorry you didn't get selected


----------



## Greg Meritt

lincolnjcole said:


> Awe, shucks. They didn't take my crazy space opera.


Sorry to hear Lincoln. 



Ellie Robbins said:


> Well, it looks like Everyday Monsters didn't make it. I just got my rejection email. Sigh. At least it was quick though.


So sorry Ellie - I was rooting for you!

@Mary - I bet not many can say that there wasn't much to edit. Well done and congratulations.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Sorry to hear Lincoln and Ellie. Keep pressing forward.


----------



## stillmyheart

Greg Meritt said:


> @Mary - I bet not many can say that there wasn't much to edit. Well done and congratulations.


I wonder how often it happens... Thank you!


----------



## Kay7979

stillmyheart said:


> I wonder how often it happens... Thank you!


So now everyone will want to use which ever editor you hired! Are you giving out the name in case someone needs a good editor?


----------



## stillmyheart

Kay7979 said:


> So now everyone will want to use which ever editor you hired! Are you giving out the name in case someone needs a good editor?


I literally just used my friends (all writers as well), who very kindly read everything over for me for free. I had three people read it over the first time, and then five the second time, two of whom knew nothing about the story so I could get the "first time reader" feedback. One of them does now offer editing services for payment, and you can check him out here.


----------



## Kay7979

stillmyheart said:


> I literally just used my friends (all writers as well), who very kindly read everything over for me for free. I had three people read it over the first time, and then five the second time, two of whom knew nothing about the story so I could get the "first time reader" feedback. One of them does now offer editing services for payment, and you can check him out here.


I'm not in the market myself, but I looked anyway. I like the way he clearly explains what's involved with each type of edit. His rates appear extremely reasonable. Most people charge by the word, and it would add up to far more than he's quoting.


----------



## stillmyheart

Kay7979 said:


> I'm not in the market myself, but I looked anyway. I like the way he clearly explains what's involved with each type of edit. His rates appear extremely reasonable. Most people charge by the word, and it would add up to far more than he's quoting.


Yeah, and he's aware that he charges a lot less than most people would. But he's a good editor, with a pretty quick turnaround time, so if anybody is in the market, I would very much recommend him.


----------



## jnicholls

Morning , I've got Lara, Vivi and Ruth nominated. Good luck peeps. So..Tues and Thurs for emails....*bites nails* Have a fab day peeps


----------



## Lara B

jnicholls said:


> Morning , I've got Lara, Vivi and Ruth nominated. Good luck peeps. So..Tues and Thurs for emails....*bites nails* Have a fab day peeps


Thanks, Julie!! Biting my nails with you, waiting for the Dragon Moon email. I'll be biting my nails waiting in limbo myself soon!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let me tell you about the first day of this weekend's book sale. We got there on Friday and checked into our room and set up the table and went for supper. We ate at the A&W, nothing fancy, but it really was a better burger than any that I had eaten here in Halifax. It was fresh and served up in a nice manner and really didn't feel like fast food at all. We slept poorly that night. Strange beds and a lot of odd sounds like a ceiling fan that squeaked and a light on the microwave that we hadn't figured out how to cover up with an old shirt.

So maybe I can blame Saturday morning on a poor sleep.

We got up and walked to the local Macdonalds for hotcakes and sausages. You just can't beat Mickey D for a fast cheap and filling breakfast. Then we walked across the street to pick up a couple of Subway veggie subs for our dinner at the book table. We didn't want either of us to have to go far at lunch time to pick up food, so we figured we would stick with Subway.

(I know, this is beginning to sound like a fast food commercial but we were on a tight budget and the motel was the cheapest we could find, so cooking was out of the picture.)

Halfway across the street we realized that while we HAD the cash box with us, we had forgotten the key to the cash box back in the hotel room.

"You go get it," I told my wife, handing her the cabin key. "I'll order the sandwiches."

So I ordered the sandwiches from a Filipino counter clerk with a great sense of humor. I think he and his wife actually owned the Subway. I stepped back outside with the lunch in hand and the war bag with our gear over my shoulder when I realized that I had forgotten my name tag - which served as admittance to the craft show.

So I started down the road heading for the hotel room.

Fortunately, the hotel room wasn't that far from the University where the craft fair was going on. I saw my wife rounding the corner and I tried to motion her to wait for me and tried to motion that I had forgotten my name tag.

Go ahead. Just try and motion to somebody a few hundred yards down a sidewalk that you have forgotten a name tag. I dare you.

Anyway, I got up to her and explained that I had forgotten my name tag.

"I'll wait here," she told me. "I already hot-footed it once today to get the cash box key."

So I hot-footed down the sidewalk towards the motel and a few hundred yards later I realized that she still had the motel key.

I'm not saying that I was being smooth or well organized that Saturday morning, you understand.

So I waved at her some more and walked back and we both walked back to the motel and decided to take the car at this point, even though we hadn't wanted to avoid the hassle of trying to find a parking spot. I kept an eye out for the Three Stooges to show up at any moment, because this whole thing was beginning to feel like a comedy routine from somewhere opposite of heaven.

The Saturday went from 10am to 6pm. The biggest crowds were at about midday. The last two hours were terribly slow. Like I said before, by the end of Sunday we wound up roughly breaking even. We did manage to fit in some family visiting time with some of my wife's kin who lived out that way. We also had a few nice meals and a lot of good conversation - so it was a fine working vacation, although I could have sure used a little bit more hard cash profit. Hopefully Christmas at the Forum, the first week of November, will be a little bit more profitable for my book table.

Meanwhile, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
4 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
10 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
11 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
11 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
11 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
16 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
16 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
16 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
16 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
17 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
18 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
19 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
23 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Heddon Publishing

This is the thread I've been looking for!

Hi everybody, I have been a member of Kindle Boards for ages but stupidly not made the most of it. I currently have a book, Amongst Friends, up for Kindle Scout nominations, almost two weeks in. Although I run a small publishing company, marketing is something I struggle to find enough time for, so I was curious to see how much difference a Kindle Press contract could make in this respect and though I would give it a go with my third novel.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/Y849CZQNLHR7

I have done OKish so far, with a few days in Hot & Trending then predictably a fall in viewing figures, though I've still had about 40 over each of the last few days. This is largely thanks to a Facebook ad, I'd say.

I'm aware that it's not all about being Hot & Trending, but it can't hurt! I'm very happy to support other authors, and have made a couple of connections this way already. I can see there's a good list of Kboards members to click through to so I am now going to start on that.

Good luck to all of you currently going through this process. 30 days seems a long time..!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

30 days - plus the wait at the end for a decision ...


----------



## lincolnjcole

RJD2 said:


> Sorry Lincoln. I've been curious about second in series - in all my watching of the selections, I think I've only seen one sequel get picked up (and that was in the thriller/you can read them all separately type genre) I imagine it's much much harder to get a book 2 through Kindle Scout, especially when they don't control the first.


Yeah. From everything I've heard, second books are horror stories for the authors. People over a year in haven't paid off the advance. I was pretty sure if they picked this book, the 1500 was all i would ever get lol!



Kay7979 said:


> Just saw your news. Sorry to hear it, but it sounds like you aren't too disturbed, so good for you. In the case of a second book in a series, you're probably better off to go it alone.


Yeah. For me, this is just a for-fun series so I'm not too worried about it! Thanks!


bfleetwood said:


> Eeee sorry to hear that Lincoln - guessing there's issues with promoting 2nd in series? Have to say I am really enjoying Raven's Peak - my current bedtime read. Keep writing as I am sure you will B


Thanks! I actually didn't offer the second in the series for Raven's Peak (published that on my own becuase of the horror stories from authors who regret putting 2 KP books together!) I loaded the second book in ANOTHER series just to see what they would say!   I had great confidence they would say 'no thanks' considering they have no control over the first book, but I wouldn't have minded the free editing!



MichelleKidd said:


> So sorry Collision of Worlds wasn't selected, but I don't see you letting this slow you down. It's a mere blip on your radar. You've had so much success in this business already and are so kind in helping out others.


Thanks!



Lexi Revellian said:


> 30 days - plus the wait at the end for a decision ...


Good luck! I think you're locked in because of the success on the first book in the series. You, unlike me, weren't crazy and just gave them the same series!


----------



## jnicholls

It's weird...I'm sort of calm but not. bahahahaha


----------



## Lexi Revellian

lincolnjcole said:


> Good luck! I think you're locked in because of the success on the first book in the series. You, unlike me, weren't crazy and just gave them the same series!


I hope you're right - Kindle Press has been brilliant for Time Rats 1, and I'm very happy to be part of the programme.

Though if TR2 isn't selected it's cool; I'd have the advantage of getting the book out almost immediately, instead of 6 - 8 weeks going through Kindle Press.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Steve Vernon said:


> Meanwhile, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt
> 4 days left  The Creed by Vivi Stutz
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I have The Wantland Files by Lara Bernhardt and The Creed by Vivi Stutz nominated. Good luck guys!!



Lexi Revellian said:


> I hope you're right - Kindle Press has been brilliant for Time Rats 1, and I'm very happy to be part of the programme.
> 
> Though if TR2 isn't selected it's cool; I'd have the advantage of getting the book out almost immediately, instead of 6 - 8 weeks going through Kindle Press.


Glad to hear that Kindle Scout seems to be paying off for the authors fortunate enough to be chosen. Sounds like Kindle Scout markets fairly rigorously then? And does it really take 6-8 weeks for Kindle Press? (I'm new to self-pub, can you tell?)


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> Glad to hear that Kindle Scout seems to be paying off for the authors fortunate enough to be chosen. Sounds like Kindle Scout markets fairly rigorously then? And does it really take 6-8 weeks for Kindle Press? (I'm new to self-pub, can you tell?)


They market quite a bit for first books. However, for most authors who had a second book selected, they regret it because Amazon doesn't seem to promote those books much at all. Losing 20% of future royalties on a book that won't really get promoted isn't really paying off as much (which is why I published my own book...i make 70 more cents per book this way).


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Greg Meritt said:


> Glad to hear that Kindle Scout seems to be paying off for the authors fortunate enough to be chosen. Sounds like Kindle Scout markets fairly rigorously then? And does it really take 6-8 weeks for Kindle Press? (I'm new to self-pub, can you tell?)


There is no marketing like Amazon marketing. Not all KP books have done well, but I think most have at least done better than if they'd been self-published, and some books have done amazingly. Kindle Press publishes at the speed of light compared to trad pub, but professional editing, the author going over the edits, and formatting take a while.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so let me tell you about the first day of this weekend's book sale. We got there on Friday and checked into our room and set up the table and went for supper. We ate at the A&W, nothing fancy, but it really was a better burger than any that I had eaten here in Halifax. It was fresh and served up in a nice manner and really didn't feel like fast food at all. We slept poorly that night. Strange beds and a lot of odd sounds like a ceiling fan that squeaked and a light on the microwave that we hadn't figured out how to cover up with an old shirt.


Steve, I subscribe to your email list, so I read this account earlier today but thought I'd comment here. What is your general expreience with live events? I know you have a kind of "local celebrity" status in your own town. I have a table event coming up with the Indie authors promos through libraries in the U.S., and I'm wondering what to expect. This particular library is having about a dozen authors, I think, after just one last year. But she sold out of her stock of 15 books just a couple of hours into the event! Sounds promising! It's in the midst of a festival that last year had attendance of 1000 or so. We shall see!


----------



## RWhite7699

In my nomination slots today I have Lara, Vivi and MEEEE.....


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> In my nomination slots today I have Lara, Vivi and MEEEE.....


I've got you guys covered, too. Isn't it a good feeling to finally be able to vote for yourself? I perused the rest of the KS inventory today, and there was nothing else in the near future that interested me. I have a few bookmarked that end two or three weeks from now. I noticed there haven't been any additions for the last two days. Maybe we'll get a flood of new submissions tomorrow.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lincoln and Ellie, I'm sorry to hear about your disappointing news. Chin up.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> I've got you guys covered, too. Isn't it a good feeling to finally be able to vote for yourself? I perused the rest of the KS inventory today, and there was nothing else in the near future that interested me. I have a few bookmarked that end two or three weeks from now. I noticed there haven't been any additions for the last two days. Maybe we'll get a flood of new submissions tomorrow.


The list does look a little short now, doesn't it? How's the waiting going Kay? Pulling your hair out yet?  And what's with all the questions? I did it again there, didn't I?


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> The list does look a little short now, doesn't it? How's the waiting going Kay? Pulling your hair out yet?  And what's with all the questions? I did it again there, didn't I?


I'm waiting patiently. What will be will be. At the moment I'm listening to the audiobook version of Neil Gaiman's The Ocean at the End of the Lane. This morning I got a post office box, which is required for my website and newsletter. Keeping busy.


----------



## Michele Brouder

I thought the list looked short as well.


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Creed and Serendipity today. (already did Wantland a bit back).

I also did an author interview on a paranormal radioshow/podcast. It was super fun to do and you can check it out here if you'd like:

http://realparanormalactivity.com/s2-episode-91-interview-with-aaron-frale-ghost-stories-hauntings-paranormal-and-the-supernatural


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Steve, I subscribe to your email list, so I read this account earlier today but thought I'd comment here. What is your general expreience with live events? I know you have a kind of "local celebrity" status in your own town. I have a table event coming up with the Indie authors promos through libraries in the U.S., and I'm wondering what to expect. This particular library is having about a dozen authors, I think, after just one last year. But she sold out of her stock of 15 books just a couple of hours into the event! Sounds promising! It's in the midst of a festival that last year had attendance of 1000 or so. We shall see!


All I can tell you is that you can never tell, Cindy. I've had rock star book sales and sweet-punky-nothing sales. There are a heck of a lot of variables. But in the long run, the more events I go to, the more paperbacks I sell.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> All I can tell you is that you can never tell, Cindy. I've had rock star book sales and sweet-punky-nothing sales. There are a heck of a lot of variables. But in the long run, the more events I go to, the more paperbacks I sell.


Makes sense - thanks!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi All,

I've signed up for co-promote and it looks like a good option for spreading the word. It's free and basically you get credit when you share/retweet the posts of others. If anyone here is signed up or plans to sign up, Please let me know so I can share your Kindle Scout promotion via this device. (I plan to go Kindle Scout in the future and I'm saving up some credits) Here's the Link:

https://copromote.com/

Follow me on twitter and facebook and I'll follow back.

Happy Scouting!

Tom


----------



## RWhite7699

Sorry, Lincoln, but you are a huge success already, and this will not slow your momentum.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lara and Vivi I nominated your books. Good Luck!


----------



## Lara B

Michele Brouder said:


> Lara and Vivi I nominated your books. Good Luck!


Thank you, Michele!! And everyone else who has nominated my book! You guys are the best! <3 I have Vivi, too


----------



## jcarter

Lara B said:


> Thank you, Michele!! And everyone else who has nominated my book! You guys are the best! <3 I have Vivi, too


I bet it must be so exciting, scary, and exhausting as campaigns come to an end. I've been nominating those books close to finishing their campaigns, and each time I find myself holding my breath. I've got all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jnicholls

Good morning lovely peeps!!!

I trust your day is filled with positivity and productivity! still waiting for the email...*sigh*.....


----------



## Used To Be BH

Hello, everyone. I'm new here, as you can tell. I feel a little self-conscious that my first post is a request to take a look at my Kindle Scout book, but I've followed the thread so I can be more actively involved in the future.

If you have time and like urban fantasy, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30EQP6XQRMJ7J

I like to experiment, so I'm trying various promotional options and will be happy to share the results of different options later on if anyone is interested in that.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new here, as you can tell. I feel a little self-conscious that my first post is a request to take a look at my Kindle Scout book, but I've followed the thread so I can be more actively involved in the future.
> 
> If you have time and like urban fantasy, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30EQP6XQRMJ7J
> 
> I like to experiment, so I'm trying various promotional options and will be happy to share the results of different options later on if anyone is interested in that.


Welcome, Bill. Don't worry, that's what this thread is for. But hopefully you'll stick around and provide insights and support. Now and then people want to be added to the list and then they disappear until their campaigns are over. This is a wonderful, supportive group. I've made what I believe will be longterm friends during my brief time here.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Thanks for that fast and very supportive reply.

I've heard good things about this community in the past, and yes, I do intend to stick around.


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> Good morning lovely peeps!!!
> 
> I trust your day is filled with positivity and productivity! still waiting for the email...*sigh*.....


Good morning all - pulling for you Julie!

@Kay - still waiting too, aren't you?

@Bill, welcome to the thread. Have Steve Vernon add your book to the list. If you go back through the thread you will find the list I'm speaking about and (hopefully) it will all make sense. Hope yo stick around!


----------



## Lara B

jcarter said:


> I bet it must be so exciting, scary, and exhausting as campaigns come to an end. I've been nominating those books close to finishing their campaigns, and each time I find myself holding my breath. I've got all my fingers crossed for you!


I can't believe it's the last day! I'm at the top of Steve's list :O I remember when I was at the bottom  I'm excited and relieved and nervous - and know the real waiting is about to begin. So many are "still in review" and I'll be there with you guys starting tomorrow.


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> Good morning all - pulling for you Julie!
> 
> @Kay - still waiting too, aren't you?
> 
> @Bill, welcome to the thread. Have Steve Vernon add your book to the list. If you go back through the thread you will find the list I'm speaking about and (hopefully) it will all make sense. Hope yo stick around!


Yes, I'm still waiting, but I have Laramie of The Winter Knife on my list, and her campaign ended the 20th, whereas mine ended the 23rd and Julie's the 24th. As we know, decisions are not necessarily made in any particular order. Still, I tend to expect word on Laramie's book next.

Another book, not from someone on our list appeared on the Congratulations banner last night. I don't think it spent much, if any time in H&T. It's SF, but I hadn't nominated it, although I sometimes nominate books from others not on our list if I have a free slot.

I have this thread on "notify" and I've bookmarked the "Your Previous Selections" page on KS so I can monitor the status of all my nominations as well as my own.


----------



## Lara B

Bill Hiatt said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new here, as you can tell. I feel a little self-conscious that my first post is a request to take a look at my Kindle Scout book, but I've followed the thread so I can be more actively involved in the future.
> 
> If you have time and like urban fantasy, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30EQP6XQRMJ7J


It feels like a lot longer, but less than a month ago I posted a similar message - and was promptly welcomed with open arms  This is the most supportive group of people! You'll be glad you joined the discussion - everyone shares, helps, commiserates. I learned a lot and know you will too. And I'll keep checking back in as well because I know I'll keep learning. Best wishes with your campaign!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara, I just read your excerpt and nominated your book. Very well written!

I imagine being hot and trending on the last day is a good sign. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lara B

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting, but I have Laramie of The Winter Knife on my list, and her campaign ended the 20th, whereas mine ended the 23rd and Julie's the 24th. As we know, decisions are not necessarily made in any particular order. Still, I tend to expect word on Laramie's book next.
> 
> Another book, not from someone on our list appeared on the Congratulations banner last night. I don't think it spent much, if any time in H&T. It's SF, but I hadn't nominated it, although I sometimes nominate books from others not on our list if I have a free slot.


So many still in review D: The waiting! Ugh. I also noticed that new book in the banner. Like you, I'll nominate other books if they appeal to me but I didn't nominate that one. Wonder what the editors saw in it. Nerves ratcheting up


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> So many still in review D: The waiting! Ugh. I also noticed that new book in the banner. Like you, I'll nominate other books if they appeal to me but I didn't nominate that one. Wonder what the editors saw in it. Nerves ratcheting up


Nerves, did you say? The night before my campaign went live, I couldn't sleep. Last night I only got about five hours. That's okay, though--only 28 more days to go!


----------



## Lara B

Bill Hiatt said:


> Lara, I just read your excerpt and nominated your book. Very well written!
> 
> I imagine being hot and trending on the last day is a good sign. Fingers crossed.


Thank you! You're so sweet! I appreciate both the nomination and the positive feedback  I'm pleased with my campaign - and can't help but delight in going out Hot and Trending. Though how much that influences the editors is anyone's guess.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> Nerves, did you say? The night before my campaign went live, I couldn't sleep. Last night I only got about five hours. That's okay, though--only 28 more days to go!


I don't think I got a decent night's sleep the whole month. At midnight, I'd check to see the new books that started campaigns, by 4:00 I'd be awake again, wishing it was 5:15 so I could check my stats. Sometimes I fell back to sleep, sometimes not. I survived till the last day of my campaign and came down with a terrific cold. Still coughing and hacking a week later. Ugh.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> I'm pleased with my campaign - and can't help but delight in going out Hot and Trending. Though how much that influences the editors is anyone's guess.


Ah, well, it is often hard to know what Amazon's decisionmaking process is, though the same could be said for traditional publishers. I'd guess it's more a question of how many hours total a book has been there, but I imagine nominations--which we don't have stats for--are even more important. I can only speculate, though.


----------



## Lara B

Bill Hiatt said:


> Nerves, did you say? The night before my campaign went live, I couldn't sleep. Last night I only got about five hours. That's okay, though--only 28 more days to go!


Yup. I understand! Also, I have your book saved for later! I noticed it yesterday


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've signed up for co-promote and it looks like a good option for spreading the word. It's free and basically you get credit when you share/retweet the posts of others. If anyone here is signed up or plans to sign up, Please let me know so I can share your Kindle Scout promotion via this device. (I plan to go Kindle Scout in the future and I'm saving up some credits) Here's the Link:
> 
> https://copromote.com/
> 
> Follow me on twitter and facebook and I'll follow back.
> 
> Happy Scouting!
> Tom


I have used copromote for months, and it is a good option for spreading the word--in some ways. They cut their FB sharing for almost a year, and when they finally put it back, it's taking people a while to relink their FB accounts. My last share (a Scout promotion post and tweet) so far has 45 shares on Twitter but only 4 on FB. Since I get better results from FB usually, that part hasn't been good news for me.

Also, I discovered early that I had to spend a little more time than I'd like vetting material to share. Since a lot of my titles are YA, I have to check for adult content, which sometimes pop up in posts where I wouldn't necessarily expect it. I also have to check for basic things like broken links or links that go to odd places. (I don't want to frustrate my followers by giving them defective content to puzzle over.)

So yes, it is good, but my advice would be to take time to look carefully at material before sharing in order to get the best results.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> Yup. I understand! Also, I have your book saved for later! I noticed it yesterday


Thanks for saving it. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Lara B

Kay7979 said:


> I don't think I got a decent night's sleep the whole month. At midnight, I'd check to see the new books that started campaigns, by 4:00 I'd be awake again, wishing it was 5:15 so I could check my stats. Sometimes I fell back to sleep, sometimes not. I survived till the last day of my campaign and came down with a terrific cold. Still coughing and hacking a week later. Ugh.


Goodness, Kay! You were more obsessive than I  So sorry you're ill - stress can do that to you. Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi All,

Co-promote has a special going.

If you share your first FB post you get 200k credits.Good to have once you start a campaign.

Good luck Lara. I've got you covered along with other Scouters.
  
Tom


----------



## jnicholls

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting, but I have Laramie of The Winter Knife on my list, and her campaign ended the 20th, whereas mine ended the 23rd and Julie's the 24th. As we know, decisions are not necessarily made in any particular order. Still, I tend to expect word on Laramie's book next.
> 
> Another book, not from someone on our list appeared on the Congratulations banner last night. I don't think it spent much, if any time in H&T. It's SF, but I hadn't nominated it, although I sometimes nominate books from others not on our list if I have a free slot.
> 
> I have this thread on "notify" and I've bookmarked the "Your Previous Selections" page on KS so I can monitor the status of all my nominations as well as my own.


i too noticed a book that had been accepted on the list of lucky peeps..and i DID check that out and noticed it was barely in H&T at any point..which just goes to confirm...it makes no difference whatsoever...right? lol. They READ all the books...and if a book has got what they think is a winner...they publish. It's very good, and I like that...because I know some peeps still regard kindle scout as a popularity contest, but I am 100%sure now that it is not. I did have a few doubts, but... I am convinced now.

I hate waiting...I am one of the most impatient peeps i know..and just because of that, these buggers will make me wait until the very last day!! bahahahaha


----------



## Used To Be BH

jnicholls said:


> i too noticed a book that had been accepted on the list of lucky peeps..and i DID check that out and noticed it was barely in H&T at any point..which just goes to confirm...it makes no difference whatsoever...right? lol. They READ all the books...and if a book has got what they think is a winner...they publish. It's very good, and I like that...because I know some peeps still regard kindle scout as a popularity contest, but I am 100%sure now that it is not. I did have a few doubts, but... I am convinced now.
> 
> I hate waiting...I am one of the most impatient peeps i know..and just because of that, these buggers will make me wait until the very last day!! bahahahaha


I'm inclined to agree with you. When I was first studying Kindle Scout I ran across a blog post, I'm sorry to say I can't remember where, when a Scouter who shared data with some other Scouters and reached the conclusion that not all of the books selected for publication had done that well on hot and trending, while a few that had done really well were not selected.

It would make if Amazon plans to invest resources in those books that they would want to select the best ones. The inclusion of that first process must mean something, though. A widespread theory when Scout first started was that it was designed to favor people who already had fanbases, but obviously that was just speculation.

Of course, we don't get stats on actual nominations, so we aren't seeing the full statistical picture the editors no doubt see. In theory a book could get fewer views and so not be hot and trending as much but get more nominations.


----------



## jnicholls

So now we gotta ask....is being in Hot n Trending the kiss of death?? bahahah


----------



## S.D.Engles

Morning everyone! Welcome to the board Bill!

Had a free slot so I nominated "The Creed" good luck!

I tried boosting a new Ragdoll video Ad for 24hrs on Facebook (1900 people) and I'll have to say while results were interesting, (500 Facebook views) they really didn't do much as far as views on Kindle. Most of what I get are still about 60% from people on Kindle Scout. So it's still really just a matter of calling on friends and hoping the Kindle judges like the book. 

Steve

https://www.facebook.com/tinheartsportal/
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/145SDMKBGS7OK


----------



## Michele Brouder

Welcome Bill!


----------



## Michele Brouder

This was funny: when I looked at my campaign stats earlier it showed 51% of the traffic came from Kindle Scout and 50% of the traffic came from external sources. Now I was never any good with math, but I know that math doesn't add up!


----------



## jcarter

Bill Hiatt said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new here, as you can tell. I feel a little self-conscious that my first post is a request to take a look at my Kindle Scout book, but I've followed the thread so I can be more actively involved in the future.
> 
> If you have time and like urban fantasy, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30EQP6XQRMJ7J
> 
> I like to experiment, so I'm trying various promotional options and will be happy to share the results of different options later on if anyone is interested in that.


Welcome, Bill! I have read many of your incredibly helpful and insightful posts in the KDP forums. I've learned a lot from you--and thank you! (I'm too intimidated to post there myself.) Your book looks great, and I've saved it to nominate.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> This was funny: when I looked at my campaign stats earlier it showed 51% of the traffic came from Kindle Scout and 50% of the traffic came from external sources. Now I was never any good with math, but I know that math doesn't add up!


Indeed, it doesn't add up. Rounding issue, maybe? It's interesting, though, that people are reporting half or more of their traffic from the Kindle Scout site itself. On the KDP forum, a lot of people have expressed reluctance to try Scout because they aren't that good with social media. These stats suggest that maybe you don't have to be. Apparently, there are a fairly large number of people who visit the site regularly. Since they get a free copy of any book they nominate that ends up being published, I can see avid readers taking the time in hopes of getting more books. Perhaps there is also a sense of satisfaction in helping a book they like get published.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> Welcome, Bill! I have read many of your incredibly helpful and insightful posts in the KDP forums. I've learned a lot from you--and thank you! (I'm too intimidated to post there myself.) Your book looks great, and I've saved it to nominate.


I'm glad you found my posts useful over there. Hopefully, I will make good contributions here as well.

Thanks for saving my book. I really appreciate it.


----------



## bfleetwood

jnicholls said:


> So now we gotta ask....is being in Hot n Trending the kiss of death?? bahahah


Haha - it certainly was for mine! They ask everyone to fill out a survey of how you found the KS experience so I did comment that whilst I understood they could not enter into discussions with authors, it would be good to have some indication of why not selected - maybe even a tick box like the one they have introduced for those making nominations. The 'reverse' tick box could indicate if the book not selected due to:
writing 
editing
genre 
cover
description
number of nominations or views 
poor sales prospect etc..

It is hard not knowing why , especially after an ace campaign, however I am still so glad I did the campaign - it has taught me a lot! Hoping Chroma will be available in a few more weeks! Eek!

Hello to any new folk on the board and on the campaign trail. Sleep is not conducive to being on KS for sure!
Good luck to those like Julie, still in waiting.

B


----------



## RWhite7699

Michele Brouder said:


> This was funny: when I looked at my campaign stats earlier it showed 51% of the traffic came from Kindle Scout and 50% of the traffic came from external sources. Now I was never any good with math, but I know that math doesn't add up!


Your campaign is kicking a___! You go, girl. I'm impressed.


----------



## Used To Be BH

bfleetwood said:


> Haha - it certainly was for mine! They ask everyone to fill out a survey of how you found the KS experience so I did comment that whilst I understood they could not enter into discussions with authors, it would be good to have some indication of why not selected - maybe even a tick box like the one they have introduced for those making nominations. The 'reverse' tick box could indicate if the book not selected due to:
> writing
> editing
> genre
> cover
> description
> number of nominations or views
> poor sales prospect etc.
> 
> It is hard not knowing why , especially after an ace campaign, however I am still so glad I did the campaign - it has taught me a lot! Hoping Chroma will be available in a few more weeks! Eek!
> 
> Hello to any new folk on the board and on the campaign trail. Sleep is not conducive to being on KS for sure!
> Good luck to those like Julie, still in waiting.
> 
> B


You would think it wouldn't be that hard to do as you suggest, though I imagine they may be worried about people wanting to argue about the cause. "What do you mean my cover wasn't good enough?" The one thing about giving no reason is that there's nothing to argue about.


----------



## bfleetwood

Too true, but if it was understood there was no come back I think it is the least they could do for all those who have gone through the trauma for 30+ days! B


----------



## jnicholls

I truly don't think a book isn't chosen because of errors or bad cover etc... at the end of the day they are like all publishers...they get hundreds of manuscripts sent and only a small percentage can make it. I suppose kindle are after something different..i'm sure they're looking for another Mars, or best seller. I am feeling more and more as the days go by that I will not be selected, but I will use the exposure I've had from doing this to try and get my book noticed. I've been checking amazon for some peeps who i know didnt get the gig and they're not doing that badly, so if nothing else, we get free promo.


----------



## bfleetwood

I genuinely don't think they have a huge team or vast resources & want 'ready to go' books and/or ready to go authors! I can envisage a stressed editor or two trawling through the latest batch deciding very quickly that if there's a clear problem with the edit or any basics they will pass.. 
As you say - the exposure is great regardless 
Have good feeling about Dragon Moon so hope I'm right
B


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> This was funny: when I looked at my campaign stats earlier it showed 51% of the traffic came from Kindle Scout and 50% of the traffic came from external sources. Now I was never any good with math, but I know that math doesn't add up!


It's the "new math" Michele. I think it's what they're teaching my kids in school lol.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> I don't think I got a decent night's sleep the whole month. At midnight, I'd check to see the new books that started campaigns, by 4:00 I'd be awake again, wishing it was 5:15 so I could check my stats. Sometimes I fell back to sleep, sometimes not. I survived till the last day of my campaign and came down with a terrific cold. Still coughing and hacking a week later. Ugh.


Wow, Kay, sorry to hear about your insomnia and your cold. Sounds like KS took its toll. Your next book should be about zombies since now you have first-hand experience!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> This was funny: when I looked at my campaign stats earlier it showed 51% of the traffic came from Kindle Scout and 50% of the traffic came from external sources. Now I was never any good with math, but I know that math doesn't add up!


Studies do show that 5/4 of all people are bad at fractions.


----------



## Kay7979

Is it my imagination or has Steve been MIA for the last couple days. It seems I haven't noticed the list or his daily posts with interesting tidbits of what he's up to.

I actually wrote a couple pages in book 4 today, for the first time in a month. And I managed, thanks to my sister, to get a webpage up and running. I'd like anyone's opinions on how it looks, so if you're bored, and want to wander over, it's http://www.kaylling.com

I plan to have a newsletter, called Gnome Gnotes, but I have no immediate plans for the first issue.


----------



## Lara B

lincolnjcole said:


> Studies do show that 5/4 of all people are bad at fractions.


Hahahahaha! Lincoln! Just what I needed today  Thanks for the moment of brevity! Been a long week at work and I am ready for the weekend!


----------



## Lara B

Kay7979 said:


> Is it my imagination or has Steve been MIA for the last couple days. It seems I haven't noticed the list or his daily posts with interesting tidbits of what he's up to.
> 
> I actually wrote a couple pages in book 4 today, for the first time in a month. And I managed, thanks to my sister, to get a webpage up and running. I'd like anyone's opinions on how it looks, so if you're bored, and want to wander over, it's http://www.kaylling.com
> 
> I plan to have a newsletter, called Gnome Gnotes, but I have no immediate plans for the first issue.


YES! No Steve just as I was looking forward to seeing my book at the top of the list with a FINAL DAY next to it  But he's so awesome for keeping that list going and offering so much great info, can't begrudge a couple days break ;-) Huge thanks to Steve and his daily list!!!

Glad to hear you're writing, Kay! I've been working a bit on my next as well  Gnome Gnotes is cute!


----------



## stillmyheart

Bill Hiatt said:


> Hello, everyone. I'm new here, as you can tell. I feel a little self-conscious that my first post is a request to take a look at my Kindle Scout book, but I've followed the thread so I can be more actively involved in the future.
> 
> If you have time and like urban fantasy, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30EQP6XQRMJ7J
> 
> I like to experiment, so I'm trying various promotional options and will be happy to share the results of different options later on if anyone is interested in that.


Welcome, Bill! Just saved your book for later


----------



## Used To Be BH

jnicholls said:


> I truly don't think a book isn't chosen because of errors or bad cover etc... at the end of the day they are like all publishers...they get hundreds of manuscripts sent and only a small percentage can make it. I suppose kindle are after something different..i'm sure they're looking for another Mars, or best seller. I am feeling more and more as the days go by that I will not be selected, but I will use the exposure I've had from doing this to try and get my book noticed. I've been checking amazon for some peeps who i know didnt get the gig and they're not doing that badly, so if nothing else, we get free promo.


The math is a little different than with a traditional publisher. I don't really know how many manuscripts they get at the beginning, but there is at least the theoretical possibility that some are rejected even before the campaign phase. I just counted in science fiction and fantasy, and there are forty-nine books campaigning. Since the decision window after the campaign closes is only fifteen days but campaigns run for thirty, any individual book may not even be competing against that many. (I'm assuming they shoot for one in each genre each cycle, but I could easily be wrong.) To me that seems like a much smaller pile and better odds, at least unless we're talking about small publishers.

Every publisher is probably looking for another Mars. However, Amazon is astute enough to know they aren't going to have one in every single batch. Hopefully, they've got someone thinking about long-term possibilities. My theory when Scout started was that Amazon, by offering better terms than other publishers were, was hoping to snap some future big earners. If your choice was Scout or some other publisher, the royalties and terms are better with Scout. If a new JK Rowling popped up, hopefully someone would be thinking in terms of not just the book in front of them but also the series possibilities.

The free promo point is a good one. I'm noticing a possibly coincidental spike in sales of my other books, as if some people actually check the other works at the bottom of the page if they like the excerpt. That part could be coincidence, though.


----------



## Used To Be BH

stillmyheart said:


> Welcome, Bill! Just saved your book for later


Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

bfleetwood said:


> I genuinely don't think they have a huge team or vast resources & want 'ready to go' books and/or ready to go authors! I can envisage a stressed editor or two trawling through the latest batch deciding very quickly that if there's a clear problem with the edit or any basics they will pass..
> As you say - the exposure is great regardless
> Have good feeling about Dragin Moon so hope I'm right
> B


It's logical to assume that if the choice comes down to two books of otherwise equal quality, but one needs major edits and the other doesn't, the one needing fewer edits will win. We know they want books that can be made ready during a six to eight week period.


----------



## AaronFrale

jnicholls said:


> they get hundreds of manuscripts sent and only a small percentage can make it. I suppose kindle are after something different..i'm sure they're looking for another Mars, or best seller.


I'm curious, has KS produced a Martian or Hugh Howey Wool level hit yet? Just curiosity. From what it sounds books to awesomely well when selected.


----------



## Ellie Robbins

Odd question for everyone - has anyone gotten odd, unsolicited email about your book to your direct email address once your campaign is over? I got an odd one from someone named Larry requesting an ARC to read, and then stating that he's trying to get started editing / proofreading / helping out indie authors however necessary. I was confused. I suppose he nominated my book and then got my contact information from the thank you letter from Kindle Scout, but I'm not positive. I looked him up on Facebook and it looks like there is minimal information posted.


----------



## AaronFrale

Ellie Robbins said:


> Odd question for everyone - has anyone gotten odd, unsolicited email about your book to your direct email address once your campaign is over?


I got a bunch of email from my last one but I offered a free copy of the book regardless of KS outcome and told them to email me. It was a nice way to build an email list (that was the contingency for getting the free copy) only 2 unsubscribed afterwards so it was a nice boost.


----------



## AaronFrale

Also, I do get unsolicited email all the time from the contact form on my blog. There are lots of folks with something to peddle whether it's editing services, publishing how-to books, and so forth. I don't mind it. I figure it's building my karma for when I email someone I haven't spoken to in years and say, "Hey, nominate me."


----------



## MuseundSonne

Even for authors who are "not good" with social media or who don't have a large following and email list, promoting a Kindle Scout campaign is still possible.

Book promo sites such as Author Shout and Black Caviar Book Club will feature a Kindle Scout campaign for a nominal fee, such as 10$. Then there are numerous book promotion or Kindle reader clubs on Facebook. Granted, some of them don't allow a Kindle Scout campaign, because the novel is "not yet" published.
During my campaign (9/2-10/2/2016) I joined as many Facebook book clubs as possible and posted like mad. My traffic was 60% self-generated and 40% from Kindle Scout (to give a rough average.)
Even the social media-shy author can join FB book clubs if he/she has an account, types in "Kindle ebook promotion" (and variations) and joins as many of these groups as possible.

I was humbled and grateful by how many readers and authors were willing to support my book campaign by voting, even though there was no instant gratification and a readily downloadable book.

My novel spent 60 hours in "Hot&Trending" so far, which may not be a whole lot, but it is a reflection of the many supportive strangers who may just be willing to drop a vote for an unknown indie author.
Social media-shy and lacking an email list...Kindle Scout is still worth the opportunity.

Speaking of which, I still have 2 days to go: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNBOI4AEVP1P

Before I forget...take a note of what I consider my campaign mistakes. 
I did submit a clean, professionally copy-edited manuscript and a professionally designed cover. However. Next time, I would choose a more mainstream genre (I chose Romantic Magical Realism because I like literary fiction. I think I would have done better if I had chosen paranormal romance.) 
I would also run a very thorough survey on multiple covers! I chose a cover I loved, and going with my gut-feeling on a cover worked very well for my first non-fiction book. But for Kindle Scout, my sense is that the genre should be more mainstream and clearly recognizable for the reader, and the cover should be as genre-specific as a flag pole.
I recommend 99designs.com and running a 300$ cover design competition. I ended up with 84 cover designs to chose from, and an easy-to-share survey option. I think the cover makes a big difference in driving organic traffic from Kindle Scout to our book campaigns. (Hopefully I will remember my good advice next time around and incorporate it!)


----------



## MuseundSonne

Final 2 days: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNBOI4AEVP1P

I know I posted before and there was a thread that listed my book, but I can't find it for the life of me.
I appreciate your help and your votes. For my fellow campaigners listed in this thread...I am voting for you and I have been. I will continue voting as I have votes available again.
We're in this together. We don't need to view each other as competition. Our books can stand side to side. Good luck to all of you. I'll keep looking for ending campaigns, and voting.


----------



## MN_Arzu

bfleetwood said:


> Haha - it certainly was for mine! They ask everyone to fill out a survey of how you found the KS experience so I did comment that whilst I understood they could not enter into discussions with authors, it would be good to have some indication of why not selected - maybe even a tick box like the one they have introduced for those making nominations. The 'reverse' tick box could indicate if the book not selected due to:
> writing
> editing
> genre
> cover
> description
> number of nominations or views
> poor sales prospect etc..
> 
> It is hard not knowing why , especially after an ace campaign, however I am still so glad I did the campaign - it has taught me a lot! Hoping Chroma will be available in a few more weeks! Eek!


I told them the exact same thing 

But I told them that unlike getting rejected by any other publisher, they asked us to publicly ask for votes and views, and then we are publicly rejected. And we don't even have an answer as to why... ::sighs::

I would definitely do scout again, but I wouldn't ask so many friends and family to aid me, especially know H&T is not the end game. ::shrug::

Someone mentioned covers? YES! They are important! The cover is your first tool to get readers, no matter where you are.

And I'm almost done with the edits for Underneath. I'm shooting for a mid-October release, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## bfleetwood

The rejection is certainly different to the personal email or letter from a publisher or agent - and as I only saw the 'no' email at 6am I was a bit surprised that the nominators got their email at 12noon on the same day! Barely time to lick your wounds! I thought I would have 24hours - Haha!

Conversely I had contact from 3 people I have never met desperate to read more and outraged at the non selection. It's certainly been great to get the starts of a readership base which I had not had before so onwards and upwards...

Julie - covers are SO crucial - your cover for Dragon Moon is ace and immediately led me to want to read more. Same with Greg's Adoption and Michelle's Timeless Moments.

Good luck with Underneath MN - I want to read it!

Chroma probably just a couple of weeks off.. and breathe! 

B


----------



## jnicholls

I would like to believe that the cover has a lot to do with getting the gig but I don't believe it does...it will however drive peeps to your kindle scout campaign and while you "shouldn't judge a book by its cover" i do...and yes...i know that's bad..but it's what makes me read the synopsis and then if i don't like what i read, i won't buy. So my view is you need that hook, and that's where the cover comes in. A lot of you commented on my cover for Dragon Moon, and I'm very happy it was well received. I made that cover initially as a pre made on my artwork site for other indie authors but no one wanted it, so I snagged it for my own story and made a few alterations. 
I've noticed a lot of cover designers making it big all of a sudden, and this is great, however, these peeps are not cheap, and while I maybe in the minority here, I can tell you as an indie author, i couldn't afford to pay $300 for a cover, which is why i created my own on my first book, which got me making covers for others. 
You can have a look at some of the stuff ive done,http://julienicholls.com/artwork-for-sale/book-covers/ I am extremely inexpensive at just $70 for an ebook. Ive not posted this for pimping, but to show that I think there are a lot of peeps jumping on the bandwagon who really do not have he skills to create a cover, someone I know said she went for "cheap" and by golly she got it. The image is out of proportion and on Amazon, you cannot even tell what it is.

Regarding social media, i truly believe this works if you already have a good social network - I know authors who suddenly appear while they've got a book to plug, and then disappear when it's over. I don't share their stuff, because they don't share anyone elses and we all need a little bit of exposure. I believe in sharing, helping to support other authors even if they're in my genre, and even post on my site for them, because it helps us all get noticed. 
Ooh sorry, went on a bit there! and i forgot to say Good Morning!! Bahahaha.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Well at least they've chosen more books this month than they did in August. It's Friday so there might be more winners before the month is up. Good luck to those in waiting.


----------



## jnicholls

I'd just been counting and you're right, there hopefully will be a few more for September.


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> Your campaign is kicking a___! You go, girl. I'm impressed.


Thank you! Now if I can just stick it out another 2 weeks!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Greg Meritt said:


> It's the "new math" Michele. I think it's what they're teaching my kids in school lol.


Common Core *shudders* We were in FLorida for 2 years with that nonsense!


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> Studies do show that 5/4 of all people are bad at fractions.


LOL


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> Is it my imagination or has Steve been MIA for the last couple days. It seems I haven't noticed the list or his daily posts with interesting tidbits of what he's up to.
> 
> I actually wrote a couple pages in book 4 today, for the first time in a month. And I managed, thanks to my sister, to get a webpage up and running. I'd like anyone's opinions on how it looks, so if you're bored, and want to wander over, it's http://www.kaylling.com
> 
> I plan to have a newsletter, called Gnome Gnotes, but I have no immediate plans for the first issue.


Glad to hear your writing again, Kay, that may be the cure. Also the website looks great- love the photos of the gems, it's a great connection to your book.


----------



## Michele Brouder

TiffanyNicole said:


> Well at least they've chosen more books this month than they did in August. It's Friday so there might be more winners before the month is up. Good luck to those in waiting.


I wonder if that has to do with the fact that August used to be slow in the publishing industry (everyone away on vacation) but that's just me throwing something at the wall to see if it will stick.


----------



## Kay7979

That's it! I'm forming a posse to look for Steve. Who's with me?  

Did he say anything about being away for a few days? Even when he has selling events he's usually here. Anyone know how to check and make sure he's OK?


----------



## Used To Be BH

MuseundSonne said:


> Even for authors who are "not good" with social media or who don't have a large following and email list, promoting a Kindle Scout campaign is still possible.
> 
> Book promo sites such as Author Shout and Black Caviar Book Club will feature a Kindle Scout campaign for a nominal fee, such as 10$. Then there are numerous book promotion or Kindle reader clubs on Facebook. Granted, some of them don't allow a Kindle Scout campaign, because the novel is "not yet" published.
> During my campaign (9/2-10/2/2016) I joined as many Facebook book clubs as possible and posted like mad. My traffic was 60% self-generated and 40% from Kindle Scout (to give a rough average.)
> Even the social media-shy author can join FB book clubs if he/she has an account, types in "Kindle ebook promotion" (and variations) and joins as many of these groups as possible.
> 
> I was humbled and grateful by how many readers and authors were willing to support my book campaign by voting, even though there was no instant gratification and a readily downloadable book.
> 
> My novel spent 60 hours in "Hot&Trending" so far, which may not be a whole lot, but it is a reflection of the many supportive strangers who may just be willing to drop a vote for an unknown indie author.
> Social media-shy and lacking an email list...Kindle Scout is still worth the opportunity.
> 
> Speaking of which, I still have 2 days to go: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNBOI4AEVP1P
> 
> Before I forget...take a note of what I consider my campaign mistakes.
> I did submit a clean, professionally copy-edited manuscript and a professionally designed cover. However. Next time, I would choose a more mainstream genre (I chose Romantic Magical Realism because I like literary fiction. I think I would have done better if I had chosen paranormal romance.)
> I would also run a very thorough survey on multiple covers! I chose a cover I loved, and going with my gut-feeling on a cover worked very well for my first non-fiction book. But for Kindle Scout, my sense is that the genre should be more mainstream and clearly recognizable for the reader, and the cover should be as genre-specific as a flag pole.
> I recommend 99designs.com and running a 300$ cover design competition. I ended up with 84 cover designs to chose from, and an easy-to-share survey option. I think the cover makes a big difference in driving organic traffic from Kindle Scout to our book campaigns. (Hopefully I will remember my good advice next time around and incorporate it!)


Thanks for the very detailed advice!

With regard to genre, since Scout has an option for literary fiction (which sounds like the one you chose), I'm wondering if there are as many entrants. Science fiction and fantasy (where I assume paranormal romance would go) seems likely to have more entrants, so the odds might be lower. (I suppose I could go to the Scout website and count. Maybe I will later.) Anyway, as a former English teacher, I'm inclined to think the world needs more literary fiction, not less. 

I just nominated your book. I found the writing style extremely effective and the content interesting. I will keep my fingers crossed!

(I just books a Scout promo with Author Shout based on your recommendation. It looks like a good value for the money.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

jnicholls said:


> I would like to believe that the cover has a lot to do with getting the gig but I don't believe it does...it will however drive peeps to your kindle scout campaign and while you "shouldn't judge a book by its cover" i do...and yes...i know that's bad..but it's what makes me read the synopsis and then if i don't like what i read, i won't buy. So my view is you need that hook, and that's where the cover comes in. A lot of you commented on my cover for Dragon Moon, and I'm very happy it was well received. I made that cover initially as a pre made on my artwork site for other indie authors but no one wanted it, so I snagged it for my own story and made a few alterations.
> I've noticed a lot of cover designers making it big all of a sudden, and this is great, however, these peeps are not cheap, and while I maybe in the minority here, I can tell you as an indie author, i couldn't afford to pay $300 for a cover, which is why i created my own on my first book, which got me making covers for others.
> You can have a look at some of the stuff ive done,http://julienicholls.com/artwork-for-sale/book-covers/ I am extremely inexpensive at just $70 for an ebook. Ive not posted this for pimping, but to show that I think there are a lot of peeps jumping on the bandwagon who really do not have he skills to create a cover, someone I know said she went for "cheap" and by golly she got it. The image is out of proportion and on Amazon, you cannot even tell what it is.
> 
> Regarding social media, i truly believe this works if you already have a good social network - I know authors who suddenly appear while they've got a book to plug, and then disappear when it's over. I don't share their stuff, because they don't share anyone elses and we all need a little bit of exposure. I believe in sharing, helping to support other authors even if they're in my genre, and even post on my site for them, because it helps us all get noticed.
> Ooh sorry, went on a bit there! and i forgot to say Good Morning!! Bahahaha.


I took a look at your cover service, and your work is definitely beautiful. Like you, I believe that, while covers by themselves may not make a sale (or a Scout nomination in this case), they are indispensable for drawing people in.

As far as social media is concerned, I wish every new indie author had to take a course in how to use it effectively. As you indicate, it's about building community, not just plugging one's own book. The tendency, though--I did this too at first--is to post and tweet book ads all the time. Of course, community building takes longer, and the time required to curate content is sometimes time I'd rather spend doing something else, but I think it does pay off over time. It's a long-term strategy, though, not a short-term quick-shot-in-the-arm type thing.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

Kay7979 said:


> That's it! I'm forming a posse to look for Steve. Who's with me?
> 
> Did he say anything about being away for a few days? Even when he has selling events he's usually here. Anyone know how to check and make sure he's OK?


He has had regular Tweets in the past few days. Last one was 12 hours ago. He was away at some kind of event, but was going to be back (last) Monday, and he last posted here on Tuesday.


----------



## Kay7979

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> He has had regular Tweets in the past few days. Last one was 12 hours ago. He was away at some kind of event, but was going to be back (last) Monday, and he last posted here on Tuesday.


That's the strange part. We knew he'd be gone over the weekend and not posting till Monday, but he came back and then disappeared again with no mention of being away. It's not like him.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> Is it my imagination or has Steve been MIA for the last couple days. It seems I haven't noticed the list or his daily posts with interesting tidbits of what he's up to.
> 
> I actually wrote a couple pages in book 4 today, for the first time in a month. And I managed, thanks to my sister, to get a webpage up and running. I'd like anyone's opinions on how it looks, so if you're bored, and want to wander over, it's http://www.kaylling.com
> 
> I plan to have a newsletter, called Gnome Gnotes, but I have no immediate plans for the first issue.


No, not your imagination, Steve is MIA, and just as I'm in the last week - we need that list. Just shows what an invaluable service Steve does for this thread. I'm sure he'll be back though.

Getting back to writing is crucial, I think. After my campaign is over, I just want to get lost in writing again....which is what I love to do. 
And your site looks good Kay, I love the gems....


----------



## Overrated

This is a great thread. I'm working on something I want to try in KS, and this has been helpful, even if it gives me hives reading the experiences of others. I have also found a lot of books I want to read, LOL!


----------



## Kay7979

@Lara - Welcome to Kindle Scout Purgatory, where we wait for doom or delight. Thanks for the well wishes for my health. The cold is much better, but not entirely gone. Also, glad you liked my idea of Gnome Gnotes. 

@ Vivi - Thanks for the informative post about your campaign efforts. At the end of my campaign I laid out what worked and didn't work for me, hoping it will be helpful for the crazy people like me that read through this whole thread looking for tips. I think I read the better part of these 370+ pages during my campaign, in addition to dozens of blog posts. 

@ Bill - I tend to think your theory is right that some KS manuscripts are immediately identified as unsuitable, somewhat reducing the number that must be thoroughly read. I don't think covers are as much an issue (they can be easily changed) but the quality of the writing and the amount of editing necessary to make the MS salable would be important. Still, I've heard of manuscripts coming back from internal editing heavily marked-up. I'm surprised they're willing to go to that much trouble.    

@ Aaron - As for finding another "The Martian" among KS manuscripts, it hasn't happened yet, but it's possible. I would call that book a "High Concept" novel, which is what all the Big Five publishers of SF/Fantasy want these days. The problem is, most writers are indoctrinated with the concept of "write to the market," so they feel compelled to play it safe and find a new twist on something popular, rather than come up with something truly groundbreaking. That's one of the troubling aspects of writing SF & Fantasy. The Big Five never demand that mysteries or romance be "high concept." I have no idea what that would equate to in those genres! 

@ Michele - thanks for taking a look at my website. I'm glad you like the gem photos. The malachite bracelet plays an important part in the novel, so I wanted to feature that in particular. I plan to eventually add a page of gem folklore for the gems used most in the story. It would probably be wise to add that info as an appendix to the book as well. 

@ Greg - just saw your message. Thanks for checking out my website! I'm back to writing again today and it feels great! Hopefully, I'll finish the chapter today that I started pre-Kindle Scout.  

@ Lisa - Hi, and welcome!


----------



## RWhite7699

Lara B said:


> YES! No Steve just as I was looking forward to seeing my book at the top of the list with a FINAL DAY next to it  But he's so awesome for keeping that list going and offering so much great info, can't begrudge a couple days break ;-) Huge thanks to Steve and his daily list!!!
> 
> Glad to hear you're writing, Kay! I've been working a bit on my next as well  Gnome Gnotes is cute!


I miss Steve and his list too. Hope he will be back by the time my book hits the top of the list. It's almost there. Most of all, I hope he's okay.


----------



## RWhite7699

I've got The Creed, Serendipity and The Adoption in my slots today. God bless us every one!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Okay, I hope I'm not stepping on toes here, but I "copied" Steve's list from the last time he posted and updated it for today for those that would like to see where everyone is. So, here we go:

Updated List:

  1  day left The Creed by Vivi Stutz
  7 days left Serendipity by Ruth White
  8 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
  8 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
  8 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
13 days left Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
13 days left Collapse by R.J. Infantino
13 days left The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
13 days left Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
14 days left Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
15 days left A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
16 days left Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
20 days left Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles

I haven't added anyone nor manipulated Steve's list in anyway, except for changing days left. Steve, we hope you're okay. 

@Ruth - thank you for the nomination!


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> Okay, I hope I'm not stepping on toes here, but I "copied" Steve's list from the last time he posted and updated it for today for those that would like to see where everyone is. So, here we go:
> 
> Updated List:
> 
> 1 day left The Creed by Vivi Stutz
> 7 days left Serendipity by Ruth White
> 8 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 8 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 8 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 13 days left Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
> 13 days left Collapse by R.J. Infantino
> 13 days left The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
> 13 days left Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
> 14 days left Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
> 15 days left A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
> 16 days left Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> 20 days left Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 27 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 
> Too funny. I was just in the process of doing the same thing when I saw you'd beaten me to it! Just added Bill to the list.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Oh, and I have The Creed, Serendipity and The Adoption (shameless, I know) in my slots too.  

@Kay, that is too funny!


----------



## Kay7979

Greg Meritt said:


> Oh, and I have The Creed, Serendipity and The Adoption (shameless, I know) in my slots too.
> 
> @Kay, that is too funny!


Which goes to prove the old adage, "Great minds think alike." LoL


----------



## bfleetwood

Come back Steve - all is forgiven B


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lisa Manifold said:


> This is a great thread. I'm working on something I want to try in KS, and this has been helpful, even if it gives me hives reading the experiences of others. I have also found a lot of books I want to read, LOL!


Imagine the hives you'll get when you actually do it!

Actually, as nervous as the whole thing is making me (and it's only day three), I think it will end up being a good experience, whether my book gets selected or not.

I too have found a lot of books I want to read--as if my tbr list wasn't long enough already! However, when I think about how many people argue that self-published writers in general aren't very good, I realize the extent to which the Scout selections (pretty much all by indie authors) refute that statement. I have run across a few that didn't appeal to me personally, but I've yet to see one that wasn't well written, and most I've looked at are as good as many of the trad published works I've seen. Sure, there are indie writers who haven't yet mastered their craft, but there are so many who are incredibly talented.

By the way, I like your covers. After I finish fixating on my Scout campaign, maybe I should work my covers into my signature.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Thanks for the list update, Greg and Kay. That makes figuring out which books to deal with first much easier.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

My slots are all filled:  The Creed, Serendipity and The Adoption. Good luck, all!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks for the list update, Greg and Kay. That makes figuring out which books to deal with first much easier.


When Steve returns, make sure he adds you to the list.

@Marie - thank you for the nomination!


----------



## BethCarpenter

A friend sent me over here from another board, and I'm learning so much reading over your posts. I just with I'd discovered you six months ago instead of 3/4 of the way through my campaign. Still good advice, though. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RWhite7699

BethCarpenter said:


> A friend sent me over here from another board, and I'm learning so much reading over your posts. I just with I'd discovered you six months ago instead of 3/4 of the way through my campaign. Still good advice, though. Good luck everyone.


give us your book link Beth and get on the list


----------



## MN_Arzu

Mark Gardner said:


> Is anyone experiencing the content review step of the campaign taking a long time? My War of the Worlds sequel has been "in content review" since Tuesday.


Actually, the average time seems to be ten days nowadays, so you're barely starting  They can take up to 15 days, so welcome to limbo! It's no fun... no fun at all, but we all share in the anxiety


----------



## Lara B

I also have The Creed, Serendipity, and The Adoption  

Kay - I'm glad you're feeling better. Will be anxiously waiting in purgatory with you ha!

Greg (and Kay) - glad someone stepped up and took over The List during Steve's absence :0

Steve - if you ever wondered if you're loved and appreciated, you now know. YES!


----------



## 39416

Hi, I'm a lurker around here (and a triple Scout rejectee!) and just thought I'd remind everyone to consider posting their link on the abna site, I got many page views from it. For some reason I can't get the link to paste, so to go there Google "ABNA Authors KindleScout Campaign Title". Anyone can post there, and the folks are very cordial.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Hey everyone, first time on the boards. Hello!
I'm on my second trip down the Scout lane and would like to invite you to check out my entry, Warriors. If you like fun crime stories in the vein of Elmore Leonard, hopefully you'll enjoy this! 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IA3NWL9AMS82


----------



## Used To Be BH

MN_Arzu said:


> Actually, the average time seems to be ten days nowadays, so you're barely starting  They can take up to 15 days, so welcome to limbo! It's no fun... no fun at all, but we all share in the anxiety


I have a theory--which may or may not be correct--that a longer wait is better, even though it's no fun. From what I can tell from admittedly incomplete data, the editors never notify eventual winners right away. If you did get a fast answer, it would probably be no.

I can't support that statement from Kindle Scout data. So far no one has announced he or she was rejected instantly, at least not that I've read, but I can cite my experience with Kindle Singles. My first submission there, at a time when the info said I'd hear in six weeks, was rejected in three days (one of which wasn't a business day!) My current one has been waiting five weeks so far; I took that as a better sign.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Bill Hiatt said:


> I have a theory--which may or may not be correct--that a longer wait is better, even though it's no fun. From what I can tell from admittedly incomplete data, the editors never notify eventual winners right away. If you did get a fast answer, it would probably be no.
> 
> I can't support that statement from Kindle Scout data. So far no one has announced he or she was rejected instantly, at least not that I've read, but I can cite my experience with Kindle Singles. My first submission there, at a time when the info said I'd hear in six weeks, was rejected in three days (one of which wasn't a business day!) My current one has been waiting five weeks so far; I took that as a better sign.


What are Kindle Singles? Is it another publishing program? Do tell.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> What are Kindle Singles? Is it another publishing program? Do tell.


Kindle Singles is still self-publishing if you're an indie author, but it's a list curated by Amazon, so you get more exposure. It's designed for works in the 5,000 to 30,000 range.

Actually, traditionally published works are also eligible, which makes the competition heavy, and a lot of the final selections are from traditionally published authors, but quite a few indies have made it.

Recently, some have reported other benefits of Kindle Singles which I can't confirm from personal experience. One poster on a different board said Amazon gave him a new cover for his Kindle Singles book. Another said ACX approached him about buying the audio rights to his single. Neither one of those things sounds right, but each was reported by the person to whom it happened. It may be that Amazon is experimenting a bit with the program.

Kindle Singles isn't as glamorous (or as potentially lucrative) as Kindle Scout, but it's also less work: turn in your submission, and wait to hear back. Also unlike Scout, you can submit already published works, though the Singles program takes unpublished as well.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Hey everyone, first time on the boards. Hello!
> I'm on my second trip down the Scout lane and would like to invite you to check out my entry, Warriors. If you like fun crime stories in the vein of Elmore Leonard, hopefully you'll enjoy this!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IA3NWL9AMS82


Carey, it looks as if you have a very vivid imagination!

All my nomination slots are filled right now with books whose campaigns end in the next seven days, but I've saved your book for later. Though I don't usually read in that genre, your book would definitely tempt me!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Greg Meritt said:


> Okay, I hope I'm not stepping on toes here, but I "copied" Steve's list from the last time he posted and updated it for today for those that would like to see where everyone is. So, here we go:


Thanks, Greg. Missing Steve, with everyone else! I hope we have word soon . . .


----------



## Kay7979

Updated List:

  LAST DAY The Creed by Vivi Stutz
  6 days left Serendipity by Ruth White
  7 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
  7 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
  7 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
12 days left Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
12 days left Collapse by R.J. Infantino
12 days left The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
12 days left Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
13 days left Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
14 days left A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
15 days left Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
19 days left Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
26 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt 
29 days left Warriors by Carey Lewis


Sorry these aren't clickable links, but at least the list is current.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Thanks Bill, that means a lot! I've seen you over on the other Amazon boards quite a bit, where I don't seem to post anything there either, hahaha. Just always lurking in the shadows. 

I hope everyone gets a chance to check it out. I'll be sure to look at the others on the list as well! It's nice to have them all in one place like that!


----------



## RWhite7699

Kay7979 said:


> Updated List:
> 
> 6 days left Serendipity by Ruth White
> 7 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 7 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 7 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 12 days left Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
> 12 days left Collapse by R.J. Infantino
> 12 days left The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
> 12 days left Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
> 13 days left Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
> 14 days left A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
> 15 days left Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> 19 days left Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 26 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 29 days left Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 
> Sorry these aren't clickable links, but at least the list is current. Don't forget The Creed. It's her last day.


----------



## RWhite7699

The Creed - last day. Don't forget to nominate.


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

loraininflorida said:


> Hi, I'm a lurker around here (and a triple Scout rejectee!) and just thought I'd remind everyone to consider posting their link on the abna site, I got many page views from it. For some reason I can't get the link to paste, so to go there Google "ABNA Authors KindleScout Campaign Title". Anyone can post there, and the folks are very cordial.


Thanks for the info. Here's a clickable link.

https://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20breakthrough%20novel%20awards/ref=cm_cd_et_jump?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx6TTNZ0V5TDQ5&cdPage=36&cdThread=TxPMQF0G6XZRBA#CustomerDiscussionsLPIT


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> The Creed - last day. Don't forget to nominate.


OH DEAR! Thanks for calling that to my attention. I added her to the list. Once again, the 1 day left vs. Last Day designation messed me up! I thought her campaign had ended last night.


----------



## jcarter

loraininflorida said:


> Hi, I'm a lurker around here (and a triple Scout rejectee!) and just thought I'd remind everyone to consider posting their link on the abna site, I got many page views from it. For some reason I can't get the link to paste, so to go there Google "ABNA Authors KindleScout Campaign Title". Anyone can post there, and the folks are very cordial.


Thank you for sharing this! So appreciated!


----------



## jcarter

Kay7979 said:


> OH DEAR! Thanks for calling that to my attention. I added her to the list. Once again, the 1 day left vs. Last Day designation messed me up! I thought her campaign had ended last night.


Thank you for posting this! I've got my nominations list updated with the books closest to the end of their campaigns. Good luck to all!


----------



## BethCarpenter

Bill Hiatt said:


> I have a theory--which may or may not be correct--that a longer wait is better, even though it's no fun. From what I can tell from admittedly incomplete data, the editors never notify eventual winners right away. If you did get a fast answer, it would probably be no.


It makes sense to me. If it's clearly a no, they can send it right out. Saying yes takes more time.

Please check out my campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1XKEIOIID15T1, a sweet romance/cozy mystery set in my hometown of Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Kay7979

Updated List:

  LAST DAY The Creed by Vivi Stutz
  6 days left Serendipity by Ruth White
  7 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
  7 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
  7 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
  8 days left After the Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
12 days left Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
12 days left Collapse by R.J. Infantino
12 days left The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
12 days left Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
13 days left Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
14 days left A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
15 days left Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
19 days left Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
26 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt 
29 days left Warriors by Carey Lewis


Sorry these aren't clickable links, but at least the list is current.


----------



## Kay7979

BethCarpenter said:


> It makes sense to me. If it's clearly a no, they can send it right out. Saying yes takes more time.
> 
> Please check out my campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1XKEIOIID15T1, a sweet romance/cozy mystery set in my hometown of Anchorage, Alaska.


I added you to the list. I read your sample a few days back, liked it, and bookmarked you for a nomination, then retweeted your Twitter post a couple times. Good luck!


----------



## Greg Meritt

@May, thanks for keeping the list updated. Anyone hear from Steve? I'm getting a little concerned.

Vivian & Ruth, got you covered. 

And welcome Carey and Beth, glad to have here!


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Kay7979 said:


> Updated List:
> 
> LAST DAY The Creed by Vivi Stutz
> 6 days left Serendipity by Ruth White
> 7 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 7 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 7 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 8 days left After the Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
> 12 days left Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
> 12 days left Collapse by R.J. Infantino
> 12 days left The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
> 12 days left Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
> 13 days left Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
> 14 days left A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
> 15 days left Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> 19 days left Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 26 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 29 days left Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 
> Sorry these aren't clickable links, but at least the list is current.


Thanks for this, Kay!


----------



## Greg Meritt

I meant Kay, not May!!!


----------



## 39416

Another place people might want to consider posting their Scout links is the KDP Community's, Voice of the Author/Publisher, "Giving Kindle Scout a Try" thread. I haven't done this but others have and reported good results.

https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=302931&tstart=0


----------



## BethCarpenter

Kay7979 said:


> I added you to the list. I read your sample a few days back, liked it, and bookmarked you for a nomination, then retweeted your Twitter post a couple times. Good luck!


Thanks so much, Kay!


----------



## jnicholls

Good evening peeps! Apologies i didnt get a single notification in my email that there were any new posts...wtf? Anyway...i hope you're all having a fab weekend - Thanks for the list Kay.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Also since we're in the spirit of sharing links, there's a Kindle Scout link on Goodreads that has generated some hits.

https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/159261-kindle-scout


----------



## Michele Brouder

Yay! I'm finally moving up from the bottom of the list!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> Also since we're in the spirit of sharing links, there's a Kindle Scout link on Goodreads that has generated some hits.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/159261-kindle-scout


Wow you guys, thanks for sharing all the links! @Michele - yes, you are now halfway through and I hope to be getting a free book lol!  @jnicholls, I don't get any notifications either, perhaps I'll have to check my settings.


----------



## RWhite7699

Marie Clapsaddle said:


> My slots are all filled: The Creed, Serendipity and The Adoption. Good luck, all!


Thank you Marie.


----------



## Kay7979

Updated List:

  5 days left Serendipity by Ruth White
  6 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
  6 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
  6 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
11 days left Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
11 days left Collapse by R.J. Infantino
11 days left The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
11 days left Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
12 days left Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
13 days left A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
14 days left Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
18 days left Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
25 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt 
28 days left Warriors by Carey Lewis


Sorry these aren't clickable links, but at least the list is current. 

Welcome, Vivi Stutz to Kindle Scout Purgatory! The rest of us who are currently waiting for an answer should receive word this week.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

loraininflorida said:


> Another place people might want to consider posting their Scout links is the KDP Community's, Voice of the Author/Publisher, "Giving Kindle Scout a Try" thread. I haven't done this but others have and reported good results.
> 
> https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=302931&tstart=0


Lora, this link just takes me to a spammy ad. Could you try again? I can't find the thread. Thanks!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Hello, I'm new   and thinking whether Kindle Scout is for me. I've joined and nominated 2 out of my three.


----------



## jnicholls

Morning peeps!! I hope your weekend is going well. *waves* Hi Jenny, welcome!

well I'm sure I'll find out next week whether i got the gig and I can tell you I'll be jolly pleased no matter what the outcome. It's been a fun ride, but if you're someone who can't concentrate on other stuff while you're waiting for one thing to finish, you're buggered. lol. That being said, I've had a busy weekend with covers so at least I had my mind occupied a little. 

Roll on October...more books to nominate, good luck peeps if you're about to finish your campaign♥


----------



## bfleetwood

JennyOBrien said:


> Hello, I'm new  and thinking whether Kindle Scout is for me. I've joined and nominated 2 out of my three.


Hi Jenny - it is well worth doing, win or lose but if I could give myself advice all over again it would be: Make sure you get loads of networking in place before you submit - think most people will agree that FB brings in the largest group of views so join writer / reader groups and get established in advance of your campaign. Also, like Julie said - keep busy so the campaign doesn't take over your life although it is bound to be prominent for 30+ days! Good luck

Hoping those in waiting get good news B


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Lora, this link just takes me to a spammy ad. Could you try again? I can't find the thread. Thanks!


Me, too, but there is a "continue to Amazon" arrow to click on the upper right.

I had this experience yesterday with KDP forum links as well. Could Amazon be selling advertising that way? I can't think what else is causing it.


----------



## JennyOBrien

jnicholls said:


> Morning peeps!! I hope your weekend is going well. *waves* Hi Jenny, welcome!


Thanks and good luck with your book


----------



## JennyOBrien

bfleetwood said:


> Hi Jenny - it is well worth doing, win or lose but if I could give myself advice all over again it would be: Make sure you get loads of networking in place before you submit - think most people will agree that FB brings in the largest group of views so join writer / reader groups and get established in advance of your campaign. Also, like Julie said - keep busy so the campaign doesn't take over your life although it is bound to be prominent for 30+ days! Good luck


Thank you, this seems a friendly place... I'm going to lurk a while and be a reader before I jump to the other side


----------



## BethCarpenter

You know, I've heard of rejections of books that were hot for long periods and acceptances for those who weren't. If everyone who nominates gets a free book, Amazon isn't going to sell the book to those people, so the author's network is only so helpful. So I'm wondering if they have a certain minimum number of nominations to gage interest AND generate a desirable number of reviews right away to sell the book. Maybe they only read the books that reach that magic number of nominations and make their decision from there. 

Or maybe they just put the rumor out about publishing contracts from non-hot books to keep everyone playing the game.   It's a mystery.


----------



## stillmyheart

Welcome, Jenny!

I've got Ruth in my nominations - gonna wait until hers is over, and then get the three all ending on the same day.

I keep seeing my book in the "latest Kindle Scout selections" banner, and it still feels so surreal that they picked me XD


----------



## Kay7979

BethCarpenter said:


> You know, I've heard of rejections of books that were hot for long periods and acceptances for those who weren't. If everyone who nominates gets a free book, Amazon isn't going to sell the book to those people, so the author's network is only so helpful. So I'm wondering if they have a certain minimum number of nominations to gage interest AND generate a desirable number of reviews right away to sell the book. Maybe they only read the books that reach that magic number of nominations and make their decision from there.
> 
> Or maybe they just put the rumor out about publishing contracts from non-hot books to keep everyone playing the game.  It's a mystery.


Data has been collected to prove both cases and we've personally witnessed books chosen with relatively few page views and others rejected with a very high number of page views and hours in hot & trending. In the end, quality and marketability are the deciding factors.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Goodmorning! Filled my slots. Goodluck "Adoption" and "Othello and Zombies"

Thanks for the heads up on the other KS boards.

Well, 18 days left for Ragdoll. Its a fun, crazy, interesting experience so far and I've learned a lot thanks to everyone here.

Goodluck!


----------



## Kay7979

Since Steve is still MIA I tried messaging him via FB. I also sent out a tweet. Let's keep the tweet going and see if he responds. Please retweet my message and hopefully he'll see it and respond.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BethCarpenter said:


> You know, I've heard of rejections of books that were hot for long periods and acceptances for those who weren't. If everyone who nominates gets a free book, Amazon isn't going to sell the book to those people, so the author's network is only so helpful. So I'm wondering if they have a certain minimum number of nominations to gage interest AND generate a desirable number of reviews right away to sell the book. Maybe they only read the books that reach that magic number of nominations and make their decision from there.
> 
> Or maybe they just put the rumor out about publishing contracts from non-hot books to keep everyone playing the game.  It's a mystery.


This is just me theorizing.

I have seen both complaints from people who were hot and trending the whole time and didn't get picked, and gasps of amazement from people who weren't hot that often and got picked. I was just reading a blog post from Lexi Revellian, who wrote that she didn't even do much campaigning and got picked. Unless all these people are Amazon plants (unlikely, to say the least), I think we can safely say that the popular response by itself is not the only factor. Perhaps as you suggest there is a minimum number of nominations. Amazon makes it impossible to do any analysis of that theory by not telling us how many nominations we get.

I think it's possible Amazon uses the popular feedback in one of two ways. Either it uses it as a first round, as you suggest, though I'd visualize it as starting with the ones that got the highest response first and moving down through the pile if the most popular selections weren't so good they just couldn't be passed up; or it uses it as a tiebreaker at the end. (I've seen a lot of good books, so there could potentially be toss-ups in a lot of situations.)

Amazon has the data to know how to advertise a book effective on its own site, so I don't think it depends on an author's social media assets to do that, though certainly having a large fanbase already isn't a drawback. That's why I think popularity is not the primary factor. How good the book is and how looks like it would fit what readers want right now would logically be much more important.

Part of me even thinks Amazon put the popularity element in there as a way of building reader interest more than as a way of determining the outcome. People like having input, and here they have both authors they know urging them to get involved *and* a free book incentive. That's bound to get more people interested and involved. People will see books they want to read that they might not have seen otherwise, and some of them will buy those books if they aren't selected. When you think about it, it's a brilliant marketing strategy.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks! 

My internet was down since Tuesday. Absolutely worst time of the year for a ghost story teller to lose contact with the outer world.


I'm back. Sorry to have worried you folks. I'll get right to the new list.


----------



## 39416

Cindy--Sorry, that seems to be happening more and more. I test a link, it works, then someone else clicks it and it doesn't.

Just Google "Amazon KDP Support Giving Kindle Scout a Try" and it should get you there.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so just HOW dependent is the modern writer on the rotten-eyed internet anyway
  

Meanwhile, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
6 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
6 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
6 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
7 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
11 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
11 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
11 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
11 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
12 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
13 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
14 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
18 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
25 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Greg Meritt

JennyOBrien said:


> Hello, I'm new  and thinking whether Kindle Scout is for me. I've joined and nominated 2 out of my three.


Hi Jenny, glad to see you here!

And yay!!! Steve's back and he's ok! Glad it was just internet service, Steve, and not something serious.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Yeeha! Welcome back, Steve!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JennyOBrien said:


> Hello, I'm new  and thinking whether Kindle Scout is for me. I've joined and nominated 2 out of my three.


This is only day five of my campaign, so I haven't experienced the whole thing yet, but I'm inclined to think there's really no downside.

From Scout first came out, there was a lot of muttering that Amazon sending out emails telling nominators that a book wasn't selected would damage that author's career, but I've talked to people in that situation, and they almost all felt the campaign was a positive and that being rejected wasn't that big a deal.

In some ways the Scout campaign functions as a month-long release campaign for your book. Essentially, you're getting free exposure from Amazon that looks to me as if it has much more punch than doing a pre-release. I've seen a lot of books I wouldn't have seen otherwise, and ultimately I buy the ones I've nominated when they come out. Others who have finished their campaigns have told me that when their book came out, initial sales were higher than on their earlier releases, though that doesn't seem to have been true for everyone. In just four days I've gotten a lot of messages on FB and my website expressing an interest in the book, some from people who were not previously fans.

Actually, it wouldn't surprise me if Amazon designed the system to have exactly the effect I'm describing. If so, I'd say they got it right!

The process is a little stressful, but it's also fun in some ways. If you can handle a little stress, I really don't see a downside.


----------



## Lara B

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> My internet was down since Tuesday. Absolutely worst time of the year for a ghost story teller to lose contact with the outer world.
> 
> 
> I'm back. Sorry to have worried you folks. I'll get right to the new list.


Steve - Sorry you had internet issues but glad that's all it was! Good to see you back


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, Bill Hiatt - I just added DIFFERENT LEE to the list.

I just checked my latest sales report from Kindle Press. I still owe about five hundred bucks on my advance. I had really hoped that I'd push through that over August - but I guess this is going to take a few more months to pay off.


----------



## jnicholls

I KNOW they read the books, and whether or not it has 3k hits or 400, it will be selected, we have proof of that. I confess I did think about the FREE issue. if someone has over 2k nominations, Amazon have to give those peeps books, and miss out on sales, however, they must be confident they will easily recoup the money back in future sales. If you check out peeps have won the contracts, they nearly all do well. They have a leg up by having Amazon advertise and pimp them, so while I wanted to believe having too many votes was bad, I don't think they care. It's about the quality of the book, the originality and the fact it's got potential to pull in more peeps to sign up for kindle unlimited.


----------



## Kay7979

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, Bill Hiatt - I just added DIFFERENT LEE to the list.
> 
> I just checked my latest sales report from Kindle Press. I still owe about five hundred bucks on my advance. I had really hoped that I'd push through that over August - but I guess this is going to take a few more months to pay off.


You also need to add After the Fireweed by Beth Carpenter. I think she's down to eight days remaining. Thanks and great to see you back. I've called off the posse!


----------



## 39416

Dang. I submitted my latest to Scout... and _today_ found a typo created from a final-edit change.

Does anyone know if they let you submit a corrected manuscript before they post it (assuming of course, they accept it)?


----------



## jnicholls

Oh Kay you just reminded me about something when you mentioned August. I'm in a group on FB...and it seems the issues everyone complained about regarding seriously drop of sales and page reads in the last two weeks of August, was an Amazon issue.  It also appears this same issue happened again around 5th September and people are complaining to Amazon about it and getting replies not disputing the issue. I myself witness a serious drop in sales/page reads and have contacted them, and am waiting for a reply.
I put it down to Summer..but it was too much of a coincidence that almost every single author I am friends with, has had this issue. check it out peeps


----------



## Michele Brouder

Bill Hiatt said:


> This is only day five of my campaign, so I haven't experienced the whole thing yet, but I'm inclined to think there's really no downside.
> 
> From Scout first came out, there was a lot of muttering that Amazon sending out emails telling nominators that a book wasn't selected would damage that author's career, but I've talked to people in that situation, and they almost all felt the campaign was a positive and that being rejected wasn't that big a deal.
> 
> In some ways the Scout campaign functions as a month-long release campaign for your book. Essentially, you're getting free exposure from Amazon that looks to me as if it has much more punch than doing a pre-release. I've seen a lot of books I wouldn't have seen otherwise, and ultimately I buy the ones I've nominated when they come out. Others who have finished their campaigns have told me that when their book came out, initial sales were higher than on their earlier releases, though that doesn't seem to have been true for everyone. In just four days I've gotten a lot of messages on FB and my website expressing an interest in the book, some from people who were not previously fans.
> 
> Actually, it wouldn't surprise me if Amazon designed the system to have exactly the effect I'm describing. If so, I'd say they got it right!
> 
> The process is a little stressful, but it's also fun in some ways. If you can handle a little stress, I really don't see a downside.


I agree with you Bill on this sentiment. My book is ready to go and should they not accept it, that's fine, I'm still rolling it out plus I've gotten all that free exposure.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Steve,
Welcome back! You were missed!

Ruth, 
I nominated your book and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Kay7979

loraininflorida said:


> Dang. I submitted my latest to Scout... and _today_ found a typo created from a final-edit change.
> 
> Does anyone know if they let you submit a corrected manuscript before they post it (assuming of course, they accept it)?


I don't think you can change the sample they post for your campaign, but if your book is selected you'll be asked to upload a finalized copy, so you'll have a chance to correct any errors. In addition to that, it will undergo a professional edit, and they may recommend additional changes.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

loraininflorida said:


> Dang. I submitted my latest to Scout... and _today_ found a typo created from a final-edit change.
> 
> Does anyone know if they let you submit a corrected manuscript before they post it (assuming of course, they accept it)?


I don't know but if your campaign isn't live yet there's a chance they might let you make the change. It can't hurt to ask. I'd do it ASAP because as Kay said once it's live, I think that's it.


----------



## 39416

Thanks, I guess I'll email them. Then again I hate to be the nutsy writer bothering them over one typo...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, Bill Hiatt - I just added DIFFERENT LEE to the list.
> 
> I just checked my latest sales report from Kindle Press. I still owe about five hundred bucks on my advance. I had really hoped that I'd push through that over August - but I guess this is going to take a few more months to pay off.


Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

loraininflorida said:


> Thanks, I guess I'll email them. Then again I hate to be the nutsy writer bothering them over one typo...


In fact, the instructions that come with the preview say to contact them in the event you spot a problem, so if you are in time, they should fix it.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Greg Meritt said:


> Hi Jenny, glad to see you here!


Thanks Greg for sending me this way and hope it all goes well with the rest of your campaign


----------



## JennyOBrien

Bill Hiatt said:


> This is only day five of my campaign, so I haven't experienced the whole thing yet, but I'm inclined to think there's really no downside.
> 
> From Scout first came out, there was a lot of muttering that Amazon sending out emails telling nominators that a book wasn't selected would damage that author's career, but I've talked to people in that situation, and they almost all felt the campaign was a positive and that being rejected wasn't that big a deal.
> 
> In some ways the Scout campaign functions as a month-long release campaign for your book. Essentially, you're getting free exposure from Amazon that looks to me as if it has much more punch than doing a pre-release. I've seen a lot of books I wouldn't have seen otherwise, and ultimately I buy the ones I've nominated when they come out. Others who have finished their campaigns have told me that when their book came out, initial sales were higher than on their earlier releases, though that doesn't seem to have been true for everyone. In just four days I've gotten a lot of messages on FB and my website expressing an interest in the book, some from people who were not previously fans.
> 
> Actually, it wouldn't surprise me if Amazon designed the system to have exactly the effect I'm describing. If so, I'd say they got it right!
> 
> The process is a little stressful, but it's also fun in some ways. If you can handle a little stress, I really don't see a downside.


Thanks, well lots to think about and all positive. I'll probably give it a go when my latest is ready...


----------



## Used To Be BH

jnicholls said:


> I KNOW they read the books, and whether or not it has 3k hits or 400, it will be selected, we have proof of that. I confess I did think about the FREE issue. if someone has over 2k nominations, Amazon have to give those peeps books, and miss out on sales, however, they must be confident they will easily recoup the money back in future sales. If you check out peeps have won the contracts, they nearly all do well. They have a leg up by having Amazon advertise and pimp them, so while I wanted to believe having too many votes was bad, I don't think they care. It's about the quality of the book, the originality and the fact it's got potential to pull in more peeps to sign up for kindle unlimited.


I too have noticed that Kindle Scout books tend to do well. I researched quite a few titles when I was thinking about Scout, and they had good ranks and generally a high number of reviews for how long they'd been out.

Two thousand nominations? Since Amazon doesn't release nomination stats, there's no way to know, but to me it seems doubtful anyone gets that many. I was reading a book from a former Scout winner who indicated he had about 70 views a day during his campaign, which would be about 2100 total. In his case, he would have needed 95% of those viewers to nominate him, which seems pretty unlikely. Unlike me, though, you've finished a campaign, so maybe you have a better handle on the stats than I do.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kay7979 said:


> You also need to add After the Fireweed by Beth Carpenter. I think she's down to eight days remaining. Thanks and great to see you back. I've called off the posse!


Got it!


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I too have noticed that Kindle Scout books tend to do well. I researched quite a few titles when I was thinking about Scout, and they had good ranks and generally a high number of reviews for how long they'd been out.
> 
> Two thousand nominations? Since Amazon doesn't release nomination stats, there's no way to know, but to me it seems doubtful anyone gets that many. I was reading a book from a former Scout winner who indicated he had about 70 views a day during his campaign, which would be about 2100 total. In his case, he would have needed 95% of those viewers to nominate him, which seems pretty unlikely. Unlike me, though, you've finished a campaign, so maybe you have a better handle on the stats than I do.


I had 2100 page views, and oddly enough spent less than 30% of my time on Hot & Trending, whereas some folks had similar page views and were H&T nearly their entire campaigns. One theory is that not as many of my page views converted to nominations, although based on positive feedback I've received about my book, I don't think that can be the case. Some folks have exceeded 5,000 page views and not all of them have won contracts, so it is rather hard to draw conclusions.

The view to nomination ratio may vary widely, with most non-conversions probably coming from the internal/Kindle Scout people who are looking at covers and blurbs and browsing out of curiosity. I would imagine that most traffic generated from our own efforts on Facebook and Twitter and from emails and flyers would result in nominations.


----------



## AaronFrale

I nominated Revenge, Adoption, and Serendipity today. I figure I can do my own last. I mean it seems kinda silly to vote for my own. I doubt amazon counts the author's vote and well I don't need a free copy of it. Though it would be funny to win a free copy of your own book.


----------



## 39416

Bill --thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699

Today I have Serendipity, Adoption and Othello. I always nominate the three at the top of the list. I don't know what I'll do when we have four people closing on the same day.
I guess I'll have to ask my daughter or someone else to nominate one of them.


----------



## Lara B

loraininflorida said:


> Dang. I submitted my latest to Scout... and _today_ found a typo created from a final-edit change.
> 
> Does anyone know if they let you submit a corrected manuscript before they post it (assuming of course, they accept it)?


If the typo is in the preview section, you can ask to have it changed before the campaign goes live. Once it's live, no changes. And as others have said, if selected for publication after your campaign, you'll have an opportunity to submit a final manuscript. No worries!


----------



## Greg Meritt

JennyOBrien said:


> Thanks Greg for sending me this way and hope it all goes well with the rest of your campaign


You're welcome Jenny. And thank you so much for the good wishes.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Back to work today - but before I head for the bus, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
5 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
5 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
5 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
6 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
10 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
10 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
10 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
10 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
11 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
12 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
13 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
13 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
17 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
24 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
27 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Oh nuts, my entry Warriors was left off the list

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IA3NWL9AMS82

I still got 27 days left though. My second time through and damn it's nerve racking!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I had 2100 page views, and oddly enough spent less than 30% of my time on Hot & Trending, whereas some folks had similar page views and were H&T nearly their entire campaigns. One theory is that not as many of my page views converted to nominations, although based on positive feedback I've received about my book, I don't think that can be the case. Some folks have exceeded 5,000 page views and not all of them have won contracts, so it is rather hard to draw conclusions.
> 
> The view to nomination ratio may vary widely, with most non-conversions probably coming from the internal/Kindle Scout people who are looking at covers and blurbs and browsing out of curiosity. I would imagine that most traffic generated from our own efforts on Facebook and Twitter and from emails and flyers would result in nominations.


If only Amazon let us know what the formula for hot and trending was! However, human nature being what it is, someone would figure out how to game it and ruin things for everyone else.

The conversion to nomination theory is logical, but without nomination data, impossible to prove or disprove. I can confirm that hot and trending isn't just about raw number of views. For me, day 2 had 135 views and 17 hours in hot and trending. Day 3 had 147 views and 14 hours hot and trending. Day 4 had 75 and not surprisingly dropped to zero, but Day 5 had 71 and went up to 7.

The other joker in the deck is that hot and trending status is assigned hourly, so the distribution of those page views could be important. If they were maldistributed, with most of them clustered in just a few hours, that could be a problem. That said, that theory wouldn't account for the discrepancy between days 4 and 5 for me, since the absolute number on day five isn't that high. Well, I suppose ten views in an hour might do it, since the guy I quoted earlier averaged 70 views per day and was actually in hot and trending almost all the time.

Wait, there's another possible confounding variable! Could hot and trending be like the sales rankings in that rankings are to some extent dependent on what is happening with other people? That too could account for a disconnect between number of views and number of hours in hot and trending. Twice, but most blatantly yesterday, my book popped into hot and trending some time in the late evening or early morning. Since most of my fans are in the U.S., that's probably not a time zone thing. Maybe a lot of my fans are night owls, or maybe there just aren't that many people viewing, so a small number of views go a long way?

The reality is that we'll probably never know.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Steve Vernon said:


> Back to work today - but before I head for the bus, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
> 5 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 5 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


I have Serendipty, The Adoption, and Othello nominated. I "accidentally" nominated my own book (really, it _was_ an accident) a few days back - I didn't even know Kindle Scout would let you nominate your own work. That said, I'm sure it means absolutely nothing and doesn't carry any weight. However, I was afraid to "un-nominate" it, worried that taking this action would somehow adversely affect the campaign. Ha ha, talk about paranoid!

Anyway, the good news is I won't be taking away from anyway who needs/requires a nomination because my campaign will be over before the next ones come up. 

And thank you Ruth, Aaron and Jenny for the nominations!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Bill Hiatt said:


> If only Amazon let us know what the formula for hot and trending was! However, human nature being what it is, someone would figure out how to game it and ruin things for everyone else.
> 
> The conversion to nomination theory is logical, but without nomination data, impossible to prove or disprove. I can confirm that hot and trending isn't just about raw number of views. For me, day 2 had 135 views and 17 hours in hot and trending. Day 3 had 147 views and 14 hours hot and trending. Day 4 had 75 and not surprisingly dropped to zero, but Day 5 had 71 and went up to 7.
> 
> The other joker in the deck is that hot and trending status is assigned hourly, so the distribution of those page views could be important. If they were maldistributed, with most of them clustered in just a few hours, that could be a problem. That said, that theory wouldn't account for the discrepancy between days 4 and 5 for me, since the absolute number on day five isn't that high. Well, I suppose ten views in an hour might do it, since the guy I quoted earlier averaged 70 views per day and was actually in hot and trending almost all the time.
> 
> Wait, there's another possible confounding variable! Could hot and trending be like the sales rankings in that rankings are to some extent dependent on what is happening with other people? That too could account for a disconnect between number of views and number of hours in hot and trending. Twice, but most blatantly yesterday, my book popped into hot and trending some time in the late evening or early morning. Since most of my fans are in the U.S., that's probably not a time zone thing. Maybe a lot of my fans are night owls, or maybe there just aren't that many people viewing, so a small number of views go a long way?
> 
> The reality is that we'll probably never know.


Bill, did you see Lincoln Cole's post earlier (Reply #9330, page 374?) Page views ≠ nominations. It's worth checking out.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> My internet was down since Tuesday. Absolutely worst time of the year for a ghost story teller to lose contact with the outer world.
> 
> 
> I'm back. Sorry to have worried you folks. I'll get right to the new list.


So glad to see you back! Whew!


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> The other joker in the deck is that hot and trending status is assigned hourly, so the distribution of those page views could be important. If they were maldistributed, with most of them clustered in just a few hours, that could be a problem.
> 
> Wait, there's another possible confounding variable! Could hot and trending be like the sales rankings in that rankings are to some extent dependent on what is happening with other people? That too could account for a disconnect between number of views and number of hours in hot and trending. Twice, but most blatantly yesterday, my book popped into hot and trending some time in the late evening or early morning. Since most of my fans are in the U.S., that's probably not a time zone thing. Maybe a lot of my fans are night owls, or maybe there just aren't that many people viewing, so a small number of views go a long way?


I'm quite sure both points are valid. Not that we'll ever know for sure, and not that it truly matters. Like you, I enjoy theorizing and dissecting the data.

One of our recent winners was H&T nearly the entire time, and she targeted groups of supporters daily, morning and evening. It appeared that the daytime nominations carried her through the day, and the evening nominations carried her through the night till the next morning. It makes sense that once you achieve H&T status in the evening, there won't be a lot of overnight nominations from other participants to throw you off the list, so you'll coast through the night till the next day. I had neither the large group of supporters to draw from, nor the desire to use that methodology, since I'm hesitant to PM people, so I just plodded along using FB, Twitter, emails, and personal contacts in conjunction with flyers. I'm sure my nominations trickled in through the day, rather than clustering within a narrow time span. One weekend, frustrated that I wasn't on H&T, I used PMs on FB and Twitter and got back on H&T, so it seemed to work, but that wasn't a sustainable plan for me, personally.

I had a couple days with two hours in H&T, and only 40-60 pv. Other days, where I was H&T for 24 hours, I ran 60 to 120 pv. My highest pv was 123, on the last day of the campaign, so not huge numbers, but reasonably consistent to end up at 2100.

Logically, the quality and marketability of the book means infinitely more than any data set. Someone could hire the population of India to press the "nominate me" button and the editorial staff will reject the novel if it isn't suitable.


----------



## ForeverSam

Steve Vernon said:


> Back to work today - but before I head for the bus, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
> 5 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 5 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 5 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 6 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
> 10 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
> 10 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
> 10 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
> 10 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
> 11 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
> 12 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
> 13 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> 17 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 24 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks for including me even though I'm never here ^_^ XD Life's been crazy lately. Nominating people now!


----------



## Carey Lewis

This might be the most friendly message board I've ever been on. It's kind of blowing my mind!

If you don't mind, please add my entry to the list when you have a chance. Warriors https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IA3NWL9AMS82

It's really nice to be on a message board that's full of support and not have the salty attitude of so many others.


----------



## Kay7979

Carey Lewis said:


> This might be the most friendly message board I've ever been on. It's kind of blowing my mind!
> 
> If you don't mind, please add my entry to the list when you have a chance. Warriors https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IA3NWL9AMS82
> 
> It's really nice to be on a message board that's full of support and not have the salty attitude of so many others.


Oops! I had added you to the list while Steve was away, and somehow he omitted you from the list when he came back and resumed the official list with the clickable links. I'm sure he'll take care of that for you.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> Bill, did you see Lincoln Cole's post earlier (Reply #9330, page 374?) Page views ≠ nominations. It's worth checking out.


Yes, thanks, I just checked it out, and it was very informative. His ideas make perfect sense.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Carey Lewis said:


> This might be the most friendly message board I've ever been on. It's kind of blowing my mind!
> 
> If you don't mind, please add my entry to the list when you have a chance. Warriors https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IA3NWL9AMS82
> 
> It's really nice to be on a message board that's full of support and not have the salty attitude of so many others.


Hhhmmm. Yes, it is very friendly. I've been trolling feed from afar of late rather than commenting much as I'm mid-edit on one book, in the middle of writing another, and ramping up for a book signing at the beginning of November. But I watch the feeds regularly and everyone is always so helpful.

And I'm always amazed that Steve is able to keep up on the list daily. Pretty devoted if you as me. Thanks as always, Steve!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Logically, the quality and marketability of the book means infinitely more than any data set. Someone could hire the population of India to press the "nominate me" button and the editorial staff will reject the novel if it isn't suitable.


Yes, I think we all agree that it's good it's not a popularity contest--or easily gameable.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, thanks, I just checked it out, and it was very informative. His ideas make perfect sense.


Haha, thanks! I wouldn't go so far as to say perfect sense, but hopefully it makes some sense!

I work with computers and algorithms all day in the 'real' world!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Delaine Christine said:


> Hhhmmm. Yes, it is very friendly. I've been trolling feed from afar of late rather than commenting much as I'm mid-edit on one book, in the middle of writing another, and ramping up for a book signing at the beginning of November. But I watch the feeds regularly and everyone is always so helpful.
> 
> And I'm always amazed that Steve is able to keep up on the list daily. Pretty devoted if you as me. Thanks as always, Steve!


Like you and Carey, I also find this a very friendly place. I wish I had discovered Kboards four years ago, when I first started.


----------



## AaronFrale

Thanks for the nominations all! I appreciate the support!


----------



## 39416

Lara- thanks, but I didn't get it in on time, Scout sent me the approval email. But, the typo falls outside of the Excerpt, so I lucked out!


----------



## stillmyheart

Carey Lewis said:


> This might be the most friendly message board I've ever been on. It's kind of blowing my mind!
> 
> If you don't mind, please add my entry to the list when you have a chance. Warriors https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IA3NWL9AMS82
> 
> It's really nice to be on a message board that's full of support and not have the salty attitude of so many others.


I agree, this is a really friendly place, and very informative too. I'm glad I discovered it before my campaign ended, I don't know if it contributed any to my success in getting selected, but I like to think it did XD And I saved your book for later!


----------



## bfleetwood

Hi folks - checking in from sumny Greece & still so many people with that nail biting wait.. Stay sane! Chroma got cover enhancement & not far off now - check out my Twitter feed.. 

Cheers to you all (Metaxa in hand!) B


----------



## hlynn117

Othello looks fun. I bought Everyday Monsters because I liked the idea of this book so much and am going to review it on my blog/Goodreads. So yes, Scout *has* gotten me to buy books that come out of it, even if they're not chosen.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Well I've made my selection Serendipity, Adoption and Italian undercover affair -  good luck everyone.


----------



## RWhite7699

Thank you, Jenny.


----------



## 93023

Hi everyone!

Here is the link to the campaign for my crime novel, [redacted]. I'd really appreciate your support.

Best,


----------



## Steve Vernon

[quote author= link=topic=213112.msg3374691#msg3374691 date=1475541396]
Hi everyone!

Here is the link to the campaign for my crime novel, [redacted]. I'd really appreciate your support.

Best,

[/quote]

Okay. I've got you on the list. Time for go to bed.


----------



## Used To Be BH

stillmyheart said:


> I agree, this is a really friendly place, and very informative too. I'm glad I discovered it before my campaign ended, I don't know if it contributed any to my success in getting selected, but I like to think it did XD And I saved your book for later!


Based on the number of times kboard links show up in my Scout data, I know people on this forum are contributing significantly. As you say, there's no way to know what effect that has. Whether that will make a difference or not for me I'll never know, whether I get selected or not. I appreciate the support either way.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Dale M. Nelson said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is the link to the campaign for my crime novel, _The Bad Shepherd_. I'd really appreciate your support.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B58KBI2CG5UJ
> 
> Best,
> 
> Dale


Welcome to kboards, Dale. The people here are very supportive and you will find a wealth of information on this thread. At least I have. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jnicholls

congrats Mark.

Have a fabulous day peeps and this IS the best thread regarding Kindle Scout!!


----------



## Kay7979

Mark Gardner said:


> Hey, all. I'm glad I didn't need to wait two weeks for my campaign to be approved. It looks as if my War of the Worlds sequel starts on Wednesday: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1P15HGBUYJZLJ/preview


Hello and welcome. Campaigns are approved in 24 to 48 hours. KS staff checks to make sure your manuscript hasn't been previously published and meets their basic guidelines. Good luck with your campaign. Looking forward to seeing your submission on Wednesday.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mark Gardner said:


> Hey, all. I'm glad I didn't need to wait two weeks for my campaign to be approved. It looks as if my War of the Worlds sequel starts on Wednesday: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1P15HGBUYJZLJ/preview


Hey Mark.

I won't be able to put that book up on the list until Wednesday. The link you've posted only works for you as a way to sneak peek at your campaign before it starts, to make sure everything is set up fine.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Looks cold out there today. Must be Autumn.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
4 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
4 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
4 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
5 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
9 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
9 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
9 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
9 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
10 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
11 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
12 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
12 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
16 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
23 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
26 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I opened my emails this morning to see that The Winter Knife and We Are The Few were not chosen by Kindle Scout. So sorry to see this Laramie and Miranda. Hang in there. 
And I also see that Kay and Julie are still waiting! Jinkies!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Welcome Dale & Mark! You're going to love this group: informative and supportive!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Good morning, all!  
Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I'm following everyone from the shadows these days, but I wanted to welcome Bill, Dale, Jenny, Carey, Beth and let everyone know I'm still nominating!  Good luck to everyone and hoping there will be some good news to those of you who are waiting in limbo.


----------



## lincolnjcole

MichelleKidd said:


> Good morning, all!
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I'm following everyone from the shadows these days, but I wanted to welcome Bill, Dale, Jenny, Carey, Beth and let everyone know I'm still nominating! Good luck to everyone and hoping there will be some good news to those of you who are waiting in limbo.


Same here! I might not have a book loaded but I'm still nominating the top of the list every day! Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Lori Saltis

MichelleKidd said:


> Good morning, all!
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I'm following everyone from the shadows these days, but I wanted to welcome Bill, Dale, Jenny, Carey, Beth and let everyone know I'm still nominating! Good luck to everyone and hoping there will be some good news to those of you who are waiting in limbo.


Still here, too, and voting.   I've been busy preparing Fake for publication, but I've been lurking and rooting for you all!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Mark Gardner said:


> That was my understanding, but War of the Worlds: Retaliation was "in content review" for a week! I'm excited to see what happens with my story. Thanks for the welcomes everybody!


Hi Mark, glad to see you here! Looking forward to your campaign and will be nominating you when the time comes. Best of luck.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> I opened my emails this morning to see that The Winter Knife and We Are The Few were not chosen by Kindle Scout. So sorry to see this Laramie and Miranda. Hang in there.
> And I also see that Kay and Julie are still waiting! Jinkies!


I also received these emails and offer my condolences, which I know doesn't help a whole lot.  But on the positive side, get your books published and use the momentum generated from your campaign to help you get sales. The nice thing about Kindle Scout is the exposure you receive whether you are chosen or not.


----------



## Browland86

Hi, everyone! I'm new to kboards but I've been reading this thread for a while, and now I've started my Kindle Scout campaign with _An Aching Kind of Growing_ and I thought it would be nice to make some friends who understand what this long month feels like! I have an active toddler who keeps me from obsessively checking my campaign page every hour, but it's still constantly on my mind. So I hope to keep up with the other candidates' experiences and nominate the books on the countdown list! Here's a link to my page:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X9SDYZPD66PU

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> Thank you, Jenny.


  you're very welcome


----------



## Used To Be BH

Greg Meritt said:


> I also received these emails and offer my condolences, which I know doesn't help a whole lot.  But on the positive side, get your books published and use the momentum generated from your campaign to help you get sales. The nice thing about Kindle Scout is the exposure you receive whether you are chosen or not.


After only a few days, I'm noticing comments on my blog and on my FB author page from people who nominated the book about how great they thought it was. One (who didn't fully understand the process) wanted to know where she could buy it NOW. I have to think I'm getting more exposure than I could possibly have gotten on my own, so if the book isn't selected, I think it's going to have a strong release.


----------



## jdrew

Bill Hiatt said:


> After only a few days, I'm noticing comments on my blog and on my FB author page from people who nominated the book about how great they thought it was. One (who didn't fully understand the process) wanted to know where she could buy it NOW. I have to think I'm getting more exposure than I could possibly have gotten on my own, so if the book isn't selected, I think it's going to have a strong release.


Hi Bill,
You are probably right as whether you are selected or not you will build a core of advocates who will help the book sell when you get it published if Scout doesn't pick it up. Good luck either way.


----------



## Paul Francois

So I am new to writing and publishing my 2nd novel via Kindle Scout...hopefully. Here is a link if anyone is interested:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IE6GZI2XE1N

So I am curious on any positive promotion experiences. I tried using Books & the Bear but they had some "communication issues". Anyone else have some affordable options? I only have 2 weeks left on my Kindle Scout campaign. So far I hit Hot & Trending for 28 hours and nearly 600 page views, but my page views now look more like the stock exchange immediately following England's announcement of pulling out of the EU. 

Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Browland86 said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new to kboards but I've been reading this thread for a while, and now I've started my Kindle Scout campaign with _An Aching Kind of Growing_ and I thought it would be nice to make some friends who understand what this long month feels like! I have an active toddler who keeps me from obsessively checking my campaign page every hour, but it's still constantly on my mind. So I hope to keep up with the other candidates' experiences and nominate the books on the countdown list! Here's a link to my page:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X9SDYZPD66PU
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone!


Hey all! Welcome all newbies and good luck with your KS ventures!  Been working on building a few headtalkers for my most recent completed works and had a query for all you Kindle Scout peep's who have been blitzing out your own headtalkers.

I'm hearing on different boards and sites that weekends are usually best for posting. What I'm unclear on is timing. Do any of you have any thoughts? Are any of you finding a certain time of day for the release of the headtalkers seems to be working better? Worse?

I'm hearing conflicting theories from other sites. Facebook and what not. Hence the query.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks, Greg. I've been silent for a while. I seem to be crazy busy, but that could also be due to the new infant. I did launch my steampunk Terminator/Snow White mashup last week. It's one project to the next lately...


Busy can be good. I have three kids (11, 9 and 7), a full-time job and a crazy dog. So, staying busy really helped me from obsessing on Kindle Scout, which is a good thing.


----------



## MN_Arzu

I've just finished my second and final round of edits, which means all that's left to do is formatting, yay!!

Underneath - A Merfolk Tale should be out for pre-order next Tuesday, the 11th, and fully out on Tuesday, Oct. 18th. It's sooooo close I can't even believe it  

So nice to see more peeps from Write On! ::waves::

For everyone running the campaign, good luck! It's no fun to be where you are, but hang in there!


----------



## 39416

Well, here's mine on Scout. It's a sorta snarky present and historical murder mystery. Yup, red hot genre that. (I think it's me and a guy from the Philippines named Jorge who write in it.)

Thank you to anyone who takes a look!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/31MVNL63SWW3X


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's hump day. Halfway through the week is good.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Serendipity by Ruth White
3 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
3 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
3 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
4 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
8 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
8 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
8 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
8 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
9 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
10 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
11 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
11 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
12 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
15 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
22 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
25 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
26 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
29 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
29 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
29 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Hi there, I wanted to come and say hello before waving a book at you 

I submitted a book to Kindle Scout yesterday (first time) and later that day I had the 'your campaign starts on Thursday' email. So I'll be trying not to check the stats every five minutes - I guess it makes a change from looking at the sales graph! 

Just nominated books from the top of Steve's list - good luck everyone!


----------



## ....

Hi guys, I haven't been around for a while because I was preparing my final 'assets' for publication and sorting my tax stuff; I'm now awaiting the Kirkus edit. I'll get back to the writing (and Scouting) very soon. I've received my free copy of STUCK already.

I have a question for those who have been through the Kindle Press (or is it Kirkus?) editing process. Do you get a redlined MS and then have to simply approve or deny the changes? Is it possible to type in a few changes before resubmitting for publication? Obviously I'd be wary about amending a post-edit MS, but one of my characters has a really fast Tube journey across London at one point (probably too fast). It's something that could be improved by simply changing his arrival time. I don't know how likely it is that Kirkus will do fact-checking about the London Underground and tweak this themselves.

I suppose my question is just: is the edited document locked in any way, or can a minor author edit still be dropped in?


----------



## Used To Be BH

LizHedgecock said:


> Hi there, I wanted to come and say hello before waving a book at you
> 
> I submitted a book to Kindle Scout yesterday (first time) and later that day I had the 'your campaign starts on Thursday' email. So I'll be trying not to check the stats every five minutes - I guess it makes a change from looking at the sales graph!
> 
> Just nominated books from the top of Steve's list - good luck everyone!


Luckily for our sanity, the stats only update once a day, around 5 am Pacific Time. If they updated dynamically, I'm afraid I'd never leave the computer.


----------



## lincolnjcole

LizHedgecock said:


> Hi there, I wanted to come and say hello before waving a book at you
> 
> I submitted a book to Kindle Scout yesterday (first time) and later that day I had the 'your campaign starts on Thursday' email. So I'll be trying not to check the stats every five minutes - I guess it makes a change from looking at the sales graph!
> 
> Just nominated books from the top of Steve's list - good luck everyone!


Welcome aboard! The stats only update daily, so you won't be able to frantically check. However, you can frantically check if you are on (or fell off) hot and trending, so there is that!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome aboard! The stats only update daily, so you won't be able to frantically check. However, you can frantically check if you are on (or fell off) hot and trending, so there is that!


Yes, keep my campaign page open and refresh periodically. Unfortunately, on two of the days all my hot and trending hours fell late at night, so I didn't see them until the next day.


----------



## jnicholls

Bahahahah.... I know we've all done it...However towards the last week, i wasn't so obsessive. lol. The things these peeps make us do!!! Have a fabulous day peeps. ♥


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys, I haven't been around for a while because I was preparing my final 'assets' for publication and sorting my tax stuff; I'm now awaiting the Kirkus edit. I'll get back to the writing (and Scouting) very soon. I've received my free copy of STUCK already.
> 
> I have a question for those who have been through the Kindle Press (or is it Kirkus?) editing process. Do you get a redlined MS and then have to simply approve or deny the changes? Is it possible to type in a few changes before resubmitting for publication? Obviously I'd be wary about amending a post-edit MS, but one of my characters has a really fast Tube journey across London at one point (probably too fast). It's something that could be improved by simply changing his arrival time. I don't know how likely it is that Kirkus will do fact-checking about the London Underground and tweak this themselves.
> 
> I suppose my question is just: is the edited document locked in any way, or can a minor author edit still be dropped in?


My Kirkus edit suggested so many changes that, in my opinion, using _accept changes_ risked putting errors in - and besides, I only accepted a minority of the edits. These I transferred to my master text. Whichever way you do it, you can change bits.


----------



## Kay7979

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys, I haven't been around for a while because I was preparing my final 'assets' for publication and sorting my tax stuff; I'm now awaiting the Kirkus edit. I'll get back to the writing (and Scouting) very soon. I've received my free copy of STUCK already.
> 
> I have a question for those who have been through the Kindle Press (or is it Kirkus?) editing process. Do you get a redlined MS and then have to simply approve or deny the changes? Is it possible to type in a few changes before resubmitting for publication? Obviously I'd be wary about amending a post-edit MS, but one of my characters has a really fast Tube journey across London at one point (probably too fast). It's something that could be improved by simply changing his arrival time. I don't know how likely it is that Kirkus will do fact-checking about the London Underground and tweak this themselves.
> 
> I suppose my question is just: is the edited document locked in any way, or can a minor author edit still be dropped in?


Hopefully someone else will answer you who has firsthand experience, but in speaking to other KS "winners" I've learned that you do get back a redlined manuscript with proposed revisions. I see no reason why you couldn't make minor tweaks at that time. You could note your changes by using the "comment bubble" so it would be clear that you had introduced something new to the manuscript. Logically, this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> My Kirkus edit suggested so many changes that, in my opinion, using _accept changes_ risked putting errors in - and besides, I only accepted a minority of the edits. These I transferred to my master text. Whichever way you do it, you can change bits.


We were posting simultaneously! I find your comments interesting. I've been wondering about the editing process. Did most of the proposed changes involve minor content issues to clarify your story, or did they primary involve syntax problems, punctuation and other similar issues?


----------



## James Fraser

A few of you tested this with me a couple of months back. I have finally got around to launching this as a service: http://www.ScoutBoost.com

If you want to give it a try, I have created a 25% off KB specific coupon code which can be used an unlimited amount of times and is valid until midnight GMT this Saturday (8th October).

Use 'kboards' (without quotes) on the booking form to receive the 25% discount.

Cheers,
J


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> My Kirkus edit suggested so many changes that, in my opinion, using _accept changes_ risked putting errors in - and besides, I only accepted a minority of the edits. These I transferred to my master text. Whichever way you do it, you can change bits.


Ah, that's perfect -- thanks for the info, Lexi. I did intend to review and accept/deny the changes on a case-by-case basis. Is there then a final upload form, or do you have to explain any of your decisions to Kirkus?

I've heard that they sometimes ask for rewrites, so would those changes have to go back to them for editing? I imagine there's always the risk of introducing new problems.

Also, what kind of time frame do they give you to review the edits?


----------



## ....

Kay7979 said:


> Hopefully someone else will answer you who has firsthand experience, but in speaking to other KS "winners" I've learned that you do get back a redlined manuscript with proposed revisions. I see no reason why you couldn't make minor tweaks at that time. You could note your changes by using the "comment bubble" so it would be clear that you had introduced something new to the manuscript. Logically, this shouldn't be a problem.


Thanks a lot, Kay.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Kay7979 said:


> We were posting simultaneously! I find your comments interesting. I've been wondering about the editing process. Did most of the proposed changes involve minor content issues to clarify your story, or did they primary involve syntax problems, punctuation and other similar issues?


They involved everything! And my text was very clean. Most of what I ignored was rewriting sentences the way he would have written them. I'm a compulsive tweaker, so by the time I've finished a book every sentence and paragraph has been considered and is the way I want it.

I blogged about the experience here: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/my-kindle-scout-kirkus-edit.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> They involved everything! And my text was very clean. Most of what I ignored was rewriting sentences the way he would have written them. I'm a compulsive tweaker, so by the time I've finished a book every sentence and paragraph has been considered and is the way I want it.
> 
> I blogged about the experience here: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/my-kindle-scout-kirkus-edit.html


If I'm lucky enough to be selected, it's nice to know I won't face an editorial nightmare. I had heard before that KS and Amazon imprint edits in general were more collaborative than dictatorial, so it's nice to know that's true.

I use CreateSpace for editorial services on my self-published work, and I've generally been happy. That said, I do find myself rejecting a number of suggestions. One of the oddest, even though it is consistent with the hyphenation rules, was _water-polo player_. I taught high school for thirty-four years, and I always saw that phrase written as _water polo player_. The same goes for _high-school student_, which is always written _high school student_. Another irksome one was insisting on _Koran_ instead of _Quran_, since the latter is obviously preferred these days, whatever Merriam-Webster unabridged has to say about it.


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> They involved everything! And my text was very clean. Most of what I ignored was rewriting sentences the way he would have written them. I'm a compulsive tweaker, so by the time I've finished a book every sentence and paragraph has been considered and is the way I want it.
> 
> I blogged about the experience here: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/my-kindle-scout-kirkus-edit.html


That's fascinating, and really useful. Now I know what to expect.


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> They involved everything! And my text was very clean. Most of what I ignored was rewriting sentences the way he would have written them. I'm a compulsive tweaker, so by the time I've finished a book every sentence and paragraph has been considered and is the way I want it.
> 
> I blogged about the experience here: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/my-kindle-scout-kirkus-edit.html


Very helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Mark Gardner said:


> Right now I've got a 16, 11 and an 8-month-old in the house. Oh, and two dogs that're dumber and louder than any politician. I'm fortunate, my full-time day job is pretty lax, and two other indie authors work there with me so we can talk shop, commiserate or whatever.
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about War of the Worlds: Retaliation. I co-wrote it with another author, and we decided that since KS only offers a contract to one author, and I'm a little more higher profile than the other author, that I'd be the one to submit if to KS. Part of me wants that validation so bad, the other part sees the potential pratfalls of removing the other author. I guess we'll see in 45 days, right?


Wow, that's quite the age spread Mark. An 8-month-old, how cool is that? Congratulations (8 months late!). Your day job sounds perfect for a struggling indie author - I'm fairly fortunate, too, in that I come to work early and do all the "author" stuff in the early morning hours.

I haven't had the chance to read War of the Worlds: Retaliation, but I've seen it on WriteOn and I'm looking forward to having the opportunity to read it. Excited and nervous is the norm, I think, for those of us submitting to Kindle Scout. And again, good luck with the campaign, we'll be watching right here with you!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> That's fascinating, and really useful. Now I know what to expect.


I should say that other KP authors had different editors and different experiences, and some edits were very light indeed.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Mark Gardner said:


> " I like semi colons, having acquired them in my youth from Mary Renault. " I love this line!


I'm a huge fan of Mary Renault. She didn't let editors remove her semi colons either, I believe.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lexi Revellian said:


> They involved everything! And my text was very clean. Most of what I ignored was rewriting sentences the way he would have written them. I'm a compulsive tweaker, so by the time I've finished a book every sentence and paragraph has been considered and is the way I want it.
> 
> I blogged about the experience here: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/my-kindle-scout-kirkus-edit.html


Oh my, Lexi, I just read your blog about your editing experience. I must admit, I was a little taken aback by your comment: _the massive number of edits, up to two dozen per page._ Really? That seems overly excessive to me. I'm also curious - why would they want to Americanize your prose?

What I take from all this is simple. This is one person's opinion. Granted, they are an editor and it's their job, but if you gave the same manuscript to a different editor, you could just bet it would be marked up differently. I liked the fact that you made only some of the more obvious changes, but held your ground about your writing and sentence structure. It was also refreshing to hear that changes are not mandatory and Amazon lets you do what you choose because, after all, it is _your story_.


----------



## TobyT

Well, after five months, here I go for a second round - same book (RED RABBIT) with yet another edit and a cover tweak. PLUS, I managed to get a couple of author endorsements. If Kindle Scout doesn't bite this time, then it's off to KDP for me!


----------



## ....

Greg Meritt said:


> Oh my, Lexi, I just read your blog about your editing experience. I must admit, I was a little taken aback by your comment: _the massive number of edits, up to two dozen per page._ Really? That seems overly excessive to me. I'm also curious - why would they want to Americanize your prose?
> 
> What I take from all this is simple. This is one person's opinion. Granted, they are an editor and it's their job, but if you gave the same manuscript to a different editor, you could just bet it would be marked up differently. I liked the fact that you made only some of the more obvious changes, but held your ground about your writing and sentence structure. It was also refreshing to hear that changes are not mandatory and Amazon lets you do what you choose because, after all, it is _your story_.


I just think it's great to have an editor pay that much attention. This is my first book; I'm new to this. I can't claim to have mastery over 300 pages because I'm still learning (and I didn't pay for an edit... It helps that my job is, in fact, editor of a magazine, but still).

I'll be surprised if a bunch of American English is included in the draft, though. I'm a UK author writing about London and Oxford -- it would be a waste of time to throw a load of z's into my words. The book would look like a hybrid, and so I couldn't sanction those kinds of changes as it would be too much of a compromise.

I just hope they give me sufficient time to review the text... but it puts my mind at ease knowing it's collaborative rather than dictatorial.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> I just think it's great to have an editor pay that much attention. This is my first book; I'm new to this. I can't claim to have mastery over 300 pages because I'm still learning (and I didn't pay for an edit... It helps that my job is, in fact, editor of a magazine, but still).
> 
> I'll be surprised if a bunch of American English is included in the draft, though. I'm a UK author writing about London and Oxford -- it would be a waste of time to throw a load of z's into my words. The book would look like a hybrid, and so I couldn't sanction those kinds of changes as it would be too much of a compromise.
> 
> I just hope they give me sufficient time to review the text... but it puts my mind at ease knowing it's collaborative rather than dictatorial.


Hey, fifty years ago, 'ize' was the norm in England. Not sure why it's changed.

I blogged about that too ... http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=ize+ise


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> Hey, fifty years ago, 'ize' was the norm in England. Not sure why it's changed.
> 
> I blogged about that too ... http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=ize+ise


Yeah, a lot of UK writers use ize. That wasn't a shining example on my part. But there are so many words with US alternates... you know the ones. I wouldn't like to see those creep in.


----------



## RWhite7699

TobyT said:


> Well, after five months, here I go for a second round - same book (RED RABBIT) with yet another edit and a cover tweak. PLUS, I managed to get a couple of author endorsements. If Kindle Scout doesn't bite this time, then it's off to KDP for me!


Hey Toby. It's good to see somebody else is doing the same thing I did. This is my second time with Serendipity, and I must say it is doing much better this time around, especially with page views. I gave it a new cover, new description, internal adjustments, and I spent more time on my author profile and author questionnaire. Whatever happens I feel the book has had a lot of exposure it would not have received anywhere else.


----------



## TobyT

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey Toby. It's good to see somebody else is doing the same thing I did. This is my second time with Serendipity, and I must say it is doing much better this time around, especially with page views. I gave it a new cover, new description, internal adjustments, and I spent more time on my author profile and author questionnaire. Whatever happens I feel the book has had a lot of exposure it would not have received anywhere else.


Hi Ruth - I remember your book! Hope you make it through this time 

Another thing I did differently this time was to put my book in more than one category - LOL! I think that will make a difference.


----------



## RWhite7699

And the same to you. Good luck.


----------



## Michele Brouder

AuthorFrancois said:


> So I am new to writing and publishing my 2nd novel via Kindle Scout...hopefully. Here is a link if anyone is interested:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IE6GZI2XE1N
> 
> So I am curious on any positive promotion experiences. I tried using Books & the Bear but they had some "communication issues". Anyone else have some affordable options? I only have 2 weeks left on my Kindle Scout campaign. So far I hit Hot & Trending for 28 hours and nearly 600 page views, but my page views now look more like the stock exchange immediately following England's announcement of pulling out of the EU.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post.


I haven't spent a dime on my Kindle Scout promotion. Facebook has been where the bulk of my page views are coming from. I post on my own personal account and my author page once every 5-7 days because I feel if I posted every day, people would develop Kindle Scout fatigue. Also I've had my family and friends share the link. *But just sharing the link isn't enough without explaining it because people will just scroll right on by. I asked my family to ask their friends for help in helping me. People are very generous especially if it doesn't cost them anything: if you need nominations or prayers, Facebook is the place to go. Those people that shared my link that I didn't know (like friends of friends or Co Promote, I commented on their link, thanking them for sharing and explained that if they nominated it and it won, they'd get a free copy). Twitter has been a bust. Got a handful from Pinterest, Instagram, Goodreads. Also from places I've never heard of before. Also I posted in groups(like romance, chick lit, women's fiction) on Facebook and Goodreads. 
Use what you already have at your disposal.


----------



## Kay7979

Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


Oh Kay! I'm so sorry. I know how hard you worked to get the word out and you've been so supportive of everyone here on the forum that I wish your news was better. Hang in there.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Delaine Christine said:


> Hey all! Welcome all newbies and good luck with your KS ventures!  Been working on building a few headtalkers for my most recent completed works and had a query for all you Kindle Scout peep's who have been blitzing out your own headtalkers.
> 
> I'm hearing on different boards and sites that weekends are usually best for posting. What I'm unclear on is timing. Do any of you have any thoughts? Are any of you finding a certain time of day for the release of the headtalkers seems to be working better? Worse?
> 
> I'm hearing conflicting theories from other sites. Facebook and what not. Hence the query.


Funny that you should mention this. My headtalker ran on Monday and I ended up with 110 page views for that day. However, my sister shared my link on Sunday and I ended up with 134 page views that day, before headtalker. Oh if only my page views were like that every day!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Greg Meritt said:


> Busy can be good. I have three kids (11, 9 and 7), a full-time job and a crazy dog. So, staying busy really helped me from obsessing on Kindle Scout, which is a good thing.


Busy is very good! I was away today and will be tomorrow so I couldn't check my stats until 1pm eastern time. It was nice to be away from it and catch my breath.
My boys are 13 and 11 and we have one clumsy, four footed fool of a dog.


----------



## Michele Brouder

MN_Arzu said:


> I've just finished my second and final round of edits, which means all that's left to do is formatting, yay!!
> 
> Underneath - A Merfolk Tale should be out for pre-order next Tuesday, the 11th, and fully out on Tuesday, Oct. 18th. It's sooooo close I can't even believe it
> 
> So nice to see more peeps from Write On! ::waves::
> 
> For everyone running the campaign, good luck! It's no fun to be where you are, but hang in there!


Hi Michelle, it's nice to see you!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I see you're all talking about edits and I must add that when my editor handed back the line edit she started with 'now don't be discouraged by all the red mark-up.' How can I be anything else? 
The hyphenation catches me at time and when I point this out to her, she responds with: 'Using the Chicago Manual of Style.' Ok then. 
But seriously, I'm fortunate that I have a fabulous editor and it is definitely a collaborative effort.


----------



## Greg Meritt

AuthorFrancois said:


> So I am new to writing and publishing my 2nd novel via Kindle Scout...hopefully. Here is a link if anyone is interested:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IE6GZI2XE1N
> 
> So I am curious on any positive promotion experiences. I tried using Books & the Bear but they had some "communication issues". Anyone else have some affordable options? I only have 2 weeks left on my Kindle Scout campaign. So far I hit Hot & Trending for 28 hours and nearly 600 page views, but my page views now look more like the stock exchange immediately following England's announcement of pulling out of the EU.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post.


As Michele already pointed out, use Facebook, Twitter, friends, family etc. Most of us haven't spent any money on our campaigns. The only reason I jumped into this conversation was to direct you to Lincoln Coles website where you will find excellent information on running your campaign. Go to www.lincolncole.net and then scroll to the bottom of his page. Click on the Kindle Scout link and there you will find ideas for running your KS campaign. Hope this is helpful. And welcome.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


I'm sorry to hear


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


Oh Kay, I'm so, so sorry to hear.  Take the momentum and get it published as soon as possilbe so all those people who nominated can purchase your book!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


Oh, Kay!!!! I'm so sorry, hon! 
((Hugs)) ❤ You have been so wonderful helping everyone out and worked so hard to promote your book. I wanted better news for you!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> Busy is very good! I was away today and will be tomorrow so I couldn't check my stats until 1pm eastern time. It was nice to be away from it and catch my breath.
> My boys are 13 and 11 and we have one clumsy, four footed fool of a dog.


Yes, sometimes it is nice to forget for a little while...sounds like our kids are close in age, and we have a fool for a dog too! Seems we may have more in common than just writing!


----------



## AaronFrale

Greg Meritt said:


> As Michele already pointed out, use Facebook, Twitter, friends, family etc. Most of us haven't spent any money on our campaigns.


It's very true, if you are going to spend money on ads, do it post-campaign during the release. If you have no money to spend on ads, then I suggest saving royalty money till you do. When I started writing books, I saved royalties to buy an editor for the next one, then I was able to afford and editor and a cover artist, now editor, cover artist, and some ads. It's three years later, and I still have not spent a dime of royalty money on something that isn't making my books better or reaching a larger audience. I figure until I can pay my rent, I might as well sink it all back into the endeavour.


----------



## Lara B

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


I just saw that. I'm so sorry. Sending hugs.


----------



## jnicholls

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


soooo very sorry!! i honestly thought you were a winner.♥♥♥

and re edits....IF i don't get rejected...they're gonna have a laugh with my edits!! I'm English and all my 'ize' and 'colours' are uk spelling! bahahaha..even the slang words.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## TobyT

Mark Gardner said:


> Right now I've got a 16, 11 and an 8-month-old in the house. Oh, and two dogs that're dumber and louder than any politician. I'm fortunate, my full-time day job is pretty lax, and two other indie authors work there with me so we can talk shop, commiserate or whatever.
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about War of the Worlds: Retaliation. I co-wrote it with another author, and we decided that since KS only offers a contract to one author, and I'm a little more higher profile than the other author, that I'd be the one to submit if to KS. Part of me wants that validation so bad, the other part sees the potential pratfalls of removing the other author. I guess we'll see in 45 days, right?


Hey Mark - WAR OF THE WORLDS: RETALIATION is on my nominations list. Good luck!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Goodnight, peeps from the other side of the pond. _Yawns_


----------



## Kay7979

Thanks for the kind words, folks. I had bookmarked most of the campaigns that ended around the same time as mine, and watched the steady stream of rejections. It appears that my book was a near miss, making it to day 13, but that isn't much consolation.  

I plan to hang around and support those of you running campaigns. I believe Kindle Scout is an excellent program, providing great exposure for everyone who participates--including authors whose books aren't accepted. I'll make one last editing pass to find any unnoticed errors, and then format and self-publish my book. Best of luck to all of you with active campaigns, and to my friends who are still waiting for an answer.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> I plan to hang around and support those of you running campaigns. I believe Kindle Scout is an excellent program, providing great exposure for everyone who participates--including authors whose books aren't accepted. I'll make one last editing pass to find any unnoticed errors, and then format and self-publish my book. Best of luck to all of you with active campaigns, and to my friends who are still waiting for an answer.


Thank you for supporting us! And hang in there! We hope to see you back in kindlescout with your next one! And best of luck with your release!


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Kay7979 said:


> I'll make one last editing pass to find any unnoticed errors, and then format and self-publish my book.


Sorry to hear but good with it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kay7979

Congratulations to Lexi. Looking forward to reading your book!


----------



## ....

Congrats, Lexi. What a pro. Maybe I should write a sequel, too.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Congrats Lexi! I first learned of it when I saw your book on the banner at the top of the Kindle Scout! You must be chuffed!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Morning! (well, it is in the UK)

IT'S ALIIIIVE!










https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23UUGIH6BIXN8


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Thanks, everyone! I woke up to the news this morning.



For the record, my stats - apart from telling a few people at the start and good old Kboards, I went for 'set it and forget it':

Views: 406
Hours in Hot & Trending: 49 (all at the end)
Page traffic: external 30%, Kindle Scout 70%

Ten days to get the email - my first book was under 48 hours (I'm trying not to read too much into this).


----------



## jnicholls

OOOh congratulations Lexi!!!


----------



## Horia Stoian

My mystery-crime novel "Double Edged" is currently enrolled in a Kindle Scout campaign  I must say that the waiting is really "killing" me. I have one more week to go 
If you want to check it out, here's the link  Any nominations would be of great help 

The Kindle Scout Campaign Page: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Novel Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/DoubleEdgedNovel/
Website: http://double-edged.weebly.com/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thursdays are hard. I'd love to sit down and just write the day away - but in a short time I have to hop the bus for work.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Serendipity by Ruth White 
2 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
2 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
2 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
3 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
7 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
7 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
7 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
7 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
7 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
8 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
9 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
10 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
10 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
11 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
14 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
21 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
24 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
25 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
28 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
28 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
28 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
29 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Congratulations, Lexi!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

LizHedgecock said:


> Congratulations, Lexi!


Thanks Liz! We must be distantly related - my grandparents' name was Edgecock.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey Toby. It's good to see somebody else is doing the same thing I did. This is my second time with Serendipity, and I must say it is doing much better this time around, especially with page views. I gave it a new cover, new description, internal adjustments, and I spent more time on my author profile and author questionnaire. Whatever happens I feel the book has had a lot of exposure it would not have received anywhere else.


I didn't realize you could submit the same book to Kindle Scout more than once. Good to know! I can imagine you running a second campaign would let someone work the kinks out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> I haven't spent a dime on my Kindle Scout promotion. Facebook has been where the bulk of my page views are coming from. I post on my own personal account and my author page once every 5-7 days because I feel if I posted every day, people would develop Kindle Scout fatigue. Also I've had my family and friends share the link. *But just sharing the link isn't enough without explaining it because people will just scroll right on by. I asked my family to ask their friends for help in helping me. People are very generous especially if it doesn't cost them anything: if you need nominations or prayers, Facebook is the place to go. Those people that shared my link that I didn't know (like friends of friends or Co Promote, I commented on their link, thanking them for sharing and explained that if they nominated it and it won, they'd get a free copy). Twitter has been a bust. Got a handful from Pinterest, Instagram, Goodreads. Also from places I've never heard of before. Also I posted in groups(like romance, chick lit, women's fiction) on Facebook and Goodreads.
> Use what you already have at your disposal.


I've tried a number of paid ads. I like to experiement. So far, though, most of them haven't produced obvious results (though one was running the one day I was hot and trending for 24 hours).

I wasn't get much on FB until I tried a paid ad, and then I got page views all over the place. Twitter seems like kind of a bust even with a paid ad. The few Twitter hits I'm getting, judging from the link shortener being used, are CoPromote links.

The number of external direct traffic hits (like from people copying and pasting the link into the browser) makes analysis difficult. Obviously, people found the link somewhere initially, but I have no idea where.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Just got my rejection notice. Hit refresh on My Previous Nominations screen and saw it rejected, and the email came three minutes later.


 

Publishing in general is like that--lots of disappointments for most of us. I think the writers who prevail in the end are the ones who keep a positive attitude and stick with it--as I'm sure you will.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> It's very true, if you are going to spend money on ads, do it post-campaign during the release. If you have no money to spend on ads, then I suggest saving royalty money till you do. When I started writing books, I saved royalties to buy an editor for the next one, then I was able to afford and editor and a cover artist, now editor, cover artist, and some ads. It's three years later, and I still have not spent a dime of royalty money on something that isn't making my books better or reaching a larger audience. I figure until I can pay my rent, I might as well sink it all back into the endeavour.


It's true that refining the product has to come first. That's something I think a lot of self pubbers don't get at first, but you obviously had it from the beginning.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's very true, if you are going to spend money on ads, do it post-campaign during the release. If you have no money to spend on ads, then I suggest saving royalty money till you do. When I started writing books, I saved royalties to buy an editor for the next one, then I was able to afford and editor and a cover artist, now editor, cover artist, and some ads. It's three years later, and I still have not spent a dime of royalty money on something that isn't making my books better or reaching a larger audience. I figure until I can pay my rent, I might as well sink it all back into the endeavour.
> 
> ---
> 
> It's true that refining the product has to come first. That's something I think a lot of self-pubbers don't get at first, but you obviously had it from the beginning.


I agree as well. I'm just starting on year two publishing, but so far every penny I've made across all of my writing endeavors has been reinvested. I'm still yet to make a profit, but my hope is that when the profit shows up, it'll be something worth having on a monthly basis.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks, everyone! I woke up to the news this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, my stats - apart from telling a few people at the start and good old Kboards, I went for 'set it and forget it':
> 
> Views: 406
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 49 (all at the end)
> Page traffic: external 30%, Kindle Scout 70%
> 
> Ten days to get the email - my first book was under 48 hours (I'm trying not to read too much into this).


Congratulations!

This is excellent information. There is a prevailing myth that a book has to be hot and trending most of the time in order to have a chance and that the author needs to really push on social media to make that happen. What your success (second time, I believe) demonstrates is that neither of those are necessarily true.

I know some people staying away from Scout because their social media following is small. I'm going to cite your example to encourage them to at least give it a try.

With regard to the process taking longer the second time, I'm sure it's not a reflection on the quality of your book. It may be a reflection on the nature of the competition--which looks pretty tough. As time goes on, all things being equally, I would imagine it has gotten more competitive than it was at the beginning.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks, everyone! I woke up to the news this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, my stats - apart from telling a few people at the start and good old Kboards, I went for 'set it and forget it':
> 
> Views: 406
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 49 (all at the end)
> Page traffic: external 30%, Kindle Scout 70%
> 
> Ten days to get the email - my first book was under 48 hours (I'm trying not to read too much into this).


That's so good to know  I don't really know what to make of my stats so far though )

Views: 1161
Hours in Hot & Trending: 0
Page traffic: external 84%, Kindle Scout 16%

7 days until my campaign is over  and the waiting is literally killing me ))
Here's the link to the campaign in case anyone wants to see it 

Kindle Scout Novel Campaign Page: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Novel Trailer: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks, everyone! I woke up to the news this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, my stats - apart from telling a few people at the start and good old Kboards, I went for 'set it and forget it':
> 
> Views: 406
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 49 (all at the end)
> Page traffic: external 30%, Kindle Scout 70%
> 
> Ten days to get the email - my first book was under 48 hours (I'm trying not to read too much into this).


YAY!! Congrats, Lexi!!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks Liz! We must be distantly related - my grandparents' name was Edgecock.


It's certainly possible - there aren't many of us about!


----------



## TobyT

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks, everyone! I woke up to the news this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, my stats - apart from telling a few people at the start and good old Kboards, I went for 'set it and forget it':
> 
> Views: 406
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 49 (all at the end)
> Page traffic: external 30%, Kindle Scout 70%
> 
> Ten days to get the email - my first book was under 48 hours (I'm trying not to read too much into this).


Good job, Lexi! I am following your lead on this - set it and forget it. Last time, I tried Facebook ads, Thunderclap campaigns, etc. All that work resulted in 38 hours in Hot & Trending, 1.4K views and NO PUBLISHING CONTRACT. It either happens or it doesn't.



Steve Vernon said:


> Thursdays are hard. I'd love to sit down and just write the day away - but in a short time I have to hop the bus for work.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Serendipity by Ruth White
> 2 days left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> 2 days left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> 2 days left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 3 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
> 7 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
> 7 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
> 7 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
> 7 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
> 7 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
> 8 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
> 9 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
> 10 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> 10 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
> 11 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
> 14 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 21 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 24 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 25 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
> 28 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 28 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 28 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 29 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve, good to see you again  And thanks for putting me on the list - I appreciate it!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Indeed, thanks for adding me too, Steve!


----------



## bfleetwood

Well done Lexi - commiserations Kay - that was tough after such a long wait 

Currently on holiday in sunny Greece but dipping in when I get interweb connection! B


----------



## bfleetwood

Julie - just saw your news - Grrrr! So sorry - you had an ace campaign like so many others - Hugs from here & to all those disappointed
B


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Mark Gardner said:


> How long until you got your kirkus edits back on book 1? I ask because I liked book one, and I'm curious how book two is gonna play out.


I can't remember, but the whole thing took about two months from selection to publication. I hope it's quicker this time (though I'm not grumbling - think of how long trad pub takes). Steve Vernon's _Stuck _seemed to have a very fast turnaround recently.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Stoian Horia said:


> That's so good to know  I don't really know what to make of my stats so far though )
> 
> Views: 1161
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 0
> Page traffic: external 84%, Kindle Scout 16%
> 
> 7 days until my campaign is over  and the waiting is literally killing me ))
> Here's the link to the campaign in case anyone wants to see it
> 
> Kindle Scout Novel Campaign Page: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Novel Trailer: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Does anyone know what to make of their stats? I have no idea what mine mean.

What the data we have seems to establish is that ultimately it's the quality of the book (at least in the eyes of the people doing the picking) that is the determining factor, so I'm trying hard not to think of my stats too much. (Of course, I check them every morning, and I keep refreshing my Scout page to see when I'm in hot and trending, but otherwise I'm completely oblivious.)


----------



## Horia Stoian

Toby, if we don't get selected for publication how long do we have to wait untill we can submit our manuscript again?  

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## AaronFrale

If I were to guess, stats on a KS campaign are just a gatekeeper to see if you'll get to the "behind the curtain" consideration. I'm guessing amazon does what trad publishers do where they analyze sales in similar titles, author sales, and rate quality of book etc. However there are zero h&t books select led so the gatekeeper aspect maybe dependent on how many books are on KS, how others are doing, work load of the staff "behind the curtain$ etc. So my best guess in simple terms is that good KS stats can't hurt, but may not help either.


----------



## Greg Meritt

@Lexi - congratulations!!!

@Julie, so, so sorry to hear - I was pulling for you.


----------



## TobyT

Stoian Horia said:


> Toby, if we don't get selected for publication how long do we have to wait untill we can submit our manuscript again?
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Hi Stoian,

I don't think there is a specific time frame, but I could be wrong. I hadn't planned on doing Kindle Scout again, but since it has been five months, I want to make sure the book is fresh in people's minds before I release it on KDP.


----------



## Horia Stoian

TobyT said:


> Hi Stoian,
> 
> I don't think there is a specific time frame, but I could be wrong. I hadn't planned on doing Kindle Scout again, but since it has been five months, I want to make sure the book is fresh in people's minds before I release it on KDP.


I'm surprised that you didn't publish it on your own since then. What made you wait for five months? I know that if my novel is not selected for publication, I'll release it on KDP and Create Space the next morning if Kindle Scout won't accept a second submission.

Kindle Scout Campaign: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Trailer of the Double Edged novel: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## jcarter

Bill Hiatt said:


> Does anyone know what to make of their stats? I have no idea what mine mean.
> 
> What the data we have seems to establish is that ultimately it's the quality of the book (at least in the eyes of the people doing the picking) that is the determining factor, so I'm trying hard not to think of my stats too much. (Of course, I check them every morning, and I keep refreshing my Scout page to see when I'm in hot and trending, but otherwise I'm completely oblivious.)


This morning I realized part of me wished that I didn't have access to any stats for my book. I don't know what they mean, and yet I'm constantly speculating about them. It was fun at first, but now I'm exhausted by it! I'm pretty sure my husband is tired of hearing about it, though he doesn't say so but instead nods along sympathetically. I've got to get back to writing, but my mind keeps wandering off to think about the campaign...


----------



## Greg Meritt

Bill Hiatt said:


> Does anyone know what to make of their stats? I have no idea what mine mean.
> 
> What the data we have seems to establish is that ultimately it's the quality of the book (at least in the eyes of the people doing the picking) that is the determining factor, so I'm trying hard not to think of my stats too much. (Of course, I check them every morning, and I keep refreshing my Scout page to see when I'm in hot and trending, but otherwise I'm completely oblivious.)


I don't believe any of us really know about how it all works. The best any of us can do is drive people to our page and the rest is out of our control. You see people getting published with little H&T and page views, getting published with LOTS of page views and H&T, NOT getting published with lots of page views and hours in H&T, etc, etc.

Thank you, Lexi, for sharing your stats. I think this gives hope to a lot of people. I believe Lexi was chosen with lower stats because they have experience with her and her writing, so they were looking hard at her book no matter what. But for us unestablished authors, I think H&T hours along with page views help greatly in getting the KS team to give a story more consideration.

But, of course, this is all speculation. *Sigh* Who really knows?

But many famous authors were rejected many, many times so if you don't get chosen, never give up. I love this quote from Stephen King: What separates the talented individual from the successful one is a lot of hard work. So don't quit.


----------



## Kay7979

As we've discussed before, it's clear that the stats are only a small part of the editorial decision-making process. I think the nomination system is mostly for the participant's benefit. Face it, less than 5% of submissions are accepted, and most authors will go on to self-publish. During our campaigns we acquire potential buyers for our self-published books. Amazon will make a profit from every book we sell, so it's to their benefit to help non-winners (you notice I don't say losers) market their books. 

I think authors without a track record, particularly those without a huge mailing list, are wise to run a solid campaign, not only to get the editors' attention, but to gather as many future readers as possible. A few extra nominations one way or another aren't going to matter, though, so it's best not to worry about your stats.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Greg Meritt said:


> I don't believe any of us really know about how it all works. The best any of us can do is drive people to our page and the rest is out of our control. You see people getting published with little H&T and page views, getting published with LOTS of page views and H&T, NOT getting published with lots of page views and hours in H&T, etc, etc.
> 
> Thank you, Lexi, for sharing your stats. I think this gives hope to a lot of people. I believe Lexi was chosen with lower stats because they have experience with her and her writing, so they were looking hard at her book no matter what. But for us unestablished authors, I think H&T hours along with page views help greatly in getting the KS team to give a story more consideration.
> 
> But, of course, this is all speculation. *Sigh* Who really knows?
> 
> But many famous authors were rejected many, many times so if you don't get chosen, never give up. I love this quote from Stephen King: What separates the talented individual from the successful one is a lot of hard work. So don't quit.


I'm sure the fact that editors already knew Lexi was a quality writer would have helped, but as I recall from a blog post of hers I read, her first campaign was run on the same set-it-and-forget-it model, and that obviously worked for her even before they'd had experience with her. I certainly wouldn't discourage an author from advertising to stimulate page views and nominations (and certainly I am), but I also wouldn't discourage any of the folks who are reluctant to enter because they don't have much of a social media following, either. I suspect (or perhaps it's more like pray) that the quality of the book will ultimately win out. All of that said, I'm sure the stats have some impact, maybe as an influence on the order in which books are considered, maybe as a tiebreaker at the end, maybe as both. As you suggest, no one really knows.

As far as not quitting goes, I think you're definitely right. Except for a few people for whom talent and luck converge, most self pubbers are not instantly successful. Most of the ones I know who are worked long and hard to achieve that success. It's easy to become discouraged if things don't work out as we wish at first, but if we have faith in our own talent, we have to keep trying.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> As we've discussed before, it's clear that the stats are only a small part of the editorial decision-making process. I think the nomination system is mostly for the participant's benefit. Face it, less than 5% of submissions are accepted, and most authors will go on to self-publish. During our campaigns we acquire potential buyers for our self-published books. Amazon will make a profit from every book we sell, so it's to their benefit to help non-winners (you notice I don't say losers) market their books.
> 
> I think authors without a track record, particularly those without a huge mailing list, are wise to run a solid campaign, not only to get the editors' attention, but to gather as many future readers as possible. A few extra nominations one way or another aren't going to matter, though, so it's best not to worry about your stats.


That's a good way to look at it. I have often wondered if the public participation part of the process was designed more to build engagement and doesn't really weigh that heavily on the final decision. I can attest that it does certainly bring a lot more attention to a book than I've ever had before release in the past. That is indeed what we should focus on. Getting selected would be great, of course, but in the long run we're still a lot better off than if we hadn't tried in the first place.


----------



## TobyT

Stoian Horia said:


> I'm surprised that you didn't publish it on your own since then. What made you wait for five months? I know that if my novel is not selected for publication, I'll release it on KDP and Create Space the next morning if Kindle Scout won't accept a second submission.
> 
> Kindle Scout Campaign: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Trailer of the Double Edged novel: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


I actually had an offer from Samhain, but they announced they were closing shop the day before I was to sign my contract. So it has really been nearly two years since the book was finished. After Kindle Scout, I submitted to a couple more small presses. But after this, I'm done waiting. I'm already working on a sequel.


----------



## John Minx

Commiserations to Kay and Julie, and everyone else who received the dread news in recent days. I hope it won't be long until you can look on it as less of a bruising encounter than a small bump in the road - buoyed by the fact that interest is there and readers have already declared an interest in your work. 
My own also ran, now titled Remote, has joined the ranks of Scout alumni and seen light of day via KDP, with a new cover to go with the improved name (after realizing neither of them were fit for use). It's actually free for the rest of the day, so without turning this into a promo, folks can grab a free copy if they like - http://smarturl.it/remote_travel
Other than that, just want to offer another mind trick for not obsessing over the KS process - put another book up on pre-order with a gruelling deadline which doesn't leave a lot of time to spare. 

And congrats to Lexi, The Scout Whisperer  2 for 2!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's a good way to look at it. I have often wondered if the public participation part of the process was designed more to build engagement and doesn't really weigh that heavily on the final decision. I can attest that it does certainly bring a lot more attention to a book than I've ever had before release in the past. That is indeed what we should focus on. Getting selected would be great, of course, but in the long run we're still a lot better off than if we hadn't tried in the first place.


Very well said. No matter what, you have received exposure you most likely would not have had, so even if you're not chosen, you're a success for just putting it "out there." And, hopefully, you've garnered some new fans of your writing!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Greg Meritt said:


> Very well said. No matter what, you have received exposure you most likely would not have had, so even if you're not chosen, you're a success for just putting it "out there." And, hopefully, you've garnered some new fans of your writing!


I'd add one more thing. It's a success in itself that you actually finished writing a novel! I know many people who are writing one. The thing is that they're writing it for around 7 years now. So congratulations to all of you who actually finished writing it!

The Double Edged novel on Kindle Scout: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Horia Stoian

TobyT said:


> I actually had an offer from Samhain, but they announced they were closing shop the day before I was to sign my contract. So it has really been nearly two years since the book was finished. After Kindle Scout, I submitted to a couple more small presses. But after this, I'm done waiting. I'm already working on a sequel.


I wish you the best of luck Toby  Btw, what other small presses have you tried? 

The Double Edged novel on Kindle Scout: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## jnicholls

Well that was a long arse time to wait to be turned down!! lol. Didn't get the gig. thanks for your support peeps♥


----------



## Horia Stoian

jnicholls said:


> Well that was a long arse time to wait to be turned down!! lol. Didn't get the gig. thanks for your support peeps♥


So, so sorry to hear that jnicholls  But heads up, maybe you'll hit it big on KDP 

The Double Edged novel on Kindle Scout: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## stillmyheart

Congrats, Lexi!

But oh no, Julie, that stinks  (Sympathy to everyone who hasn't been selected lately, the sword seems to be quite brutal.)


----------



## lincolnjcole

congrats Lexi!


----------



## TobyT

Stoian Horia said:


> I wish you the best of luck Toby  Btw, what other small presses have you tried?
> 
> The Double Edged novel on Kindle Scout: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer of the novel here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


My last four novels were published by Permuted Press, a really great company. Before that I was with DarkFuse. I was trying to move up in the world as far as distribution goes by going with Samhain, but of course they decided to go belly up, leaving me out in the cold. I haven't really tried any other small presses. As I said, I'm done waiting. I just want to get RED RABBIT out there.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Julie, I was stunned to see your book wasn't chosen. However you ran your campaign like a pro! Can't wait to read it. Hang in there!


----------



## S.D.Engles

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks, everyone! I woke up to the news this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, my stats - apart from telling a few people at the start and good old Kboards, I went for 'set it and forget it':
> 
> Views: 406
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 49 (all at the end)
> Page traffic: external 30%, Kindle Scout 70%
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> From looking at your stats I have hope! So far Ragdoll is at the halfway point with less than 200 views and only two hours hot and trending. I've relied mostly on my friends to get the word out and they've been good. In the long run It looks like a good book that Amazon thinks they can sell has a chance. Fingers crossed and goodluck to all!
> 
> Ten days to get the email - my first book was under 48 hours (I'm trying not to read too much into this).


----------



## Horia Stoian

TobyT said:


> My last four novels were published by Permuted Press, a really great company. Before that I was with DarkFuse. I was trying to move up in the world as far as distribution goes by going with Samhain, but of course they decided to go belly up, leaving me out in the cold. I haven't really tried any other small presses. As I said, I'm done waiting. I just want to get RED RABBIT out there.


I definitely understand you. I nominated your novel just now


----------



## MichelleKidd

jnicholls said:


> Well that was a long arse time to wait to be turned down!! lol. Didn't get the gig. thanks for your support peeps♥


Just wanted to add my thoughts and sympathy, Julie. You had an awesome run. ((Hugs)) ❤


----------



## Used To Be BH

jnicholls said:


> Well that was a long arse time to wait to be turned down!! lol. Didn't get the gig. thanks for your support peeps♥


I think the long wait is a better sign than an instantaneous rejection, but I suspect this book is going to have a lot of readers anyway. I know I'll be one of them.


----------



## TobyT

Stoian Horia said:


> I definitely understand you. I nominated your novel just now


Thanks so much - I appreciate it


----------



## RWhite7699

I feel like Serendipity has been at the top of the list for a century, and I still have another day. I want to sympathize with those of you who were not selected, and I feel that I will be one of you in a few days -not that I don't believe in my book. I do. I am very proud of it, but I know it is not the type of book that is selling right now. Not better, not worse, but different. It is serious fiction. Some have called my writing old-fashioned, but that's okay. It is old-fashioned. I like to tell life stories from the past, and it worked well for me in the field of young adult books in the middle grades. I'm not sure it works for teens and older. But this has been quite a ride, and I'm glad to be a part of this group. "I have always depended on the kindness of strangers." (Even though you are no longer strangers.). Good luck to all of us.


----------



## TobyT

RWhite7699 said:


> I feel like Serendipity has been at the top of the list for a century, and I still have another day. I want to sympathize with those of you who were not selected, and I feel that I will be one of you in a few days -not that I don't believe in my book. I do. I am very proud of it, but I know it is not the type of book that is selling right now. Not better, not worse, but different. It is serious fiction. Some have called my writing old-fashioned, but that's okay. It is old-fashioned. I like to tell life stories from the past, and it worked well for me in the field of young adult books in the middle grades. I'm not sure it works for teens and older. But this has been quite a ride, and I'm glad to be a part of this group. "I have always depended on the kindness of strangers." (Even though you are no longer strangers.). Good luck to all of us.


Good attitude to have, Ruth. Good luck to you.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Guys, by the way, can we nominate our own novel or is that against the rules?  

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## TobyT

Stoian Horia said:


> Guys, by the way, can we nominate our own novel or is that against the rules?


I nominated mine. I have no shame


----------



## Horia Stoian

TobyT said:


> I nominated mine. I have no shame


I thought Kindle Scout might get angry or something like that ) but I nominated mine as well


----------



## Greg Meritt

Stoian Horia said:


> Guys, by the way, can we nominate our own novel or is that against the rules?
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


And I nominated mine, too, quite by accident really. But I can almost guarantee you that nominating your own book means absolutely nothing to Kindle Scout...why would it? But I didn't "un" nomimate mine either...Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Kay7979

TobyT said:


> I nominated mine. I have no shame


Not only did I nominate my own, I snuck in a pitch for book 2 in the comments area, LOL! (So they'd know I was capable of writing more than one book.) Beyond the Forest is a stand-alone novel. Personally, I don't like books that are little more than a set-up for the rest of series, or that end with a cliffhanger. The pitch showed how a novel that was totally resolved could still be a springboard for a series. Alas, my clever ploy didn't help!


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> I feel like Serendipity has been at the top of the list for a century, and I still have another day. I want to sympathize with those of you who were not selected, and I feel that I will be one of you in a few days -not that I don't believe in my book. I do. I am very proud of it, but I know it is not the type of book that is selling right now. Not better, not worse, but different. It is serious fiction. Some have called my writing old-fashioned, but that's okay. It is old-fashioned. I like to tell life stories from the past, and it worked well for me in the field of young adult books in the middle grades. I'm not sure it works for teens and older. But this has been quite a ride, and I'm glad to be a part of this group. "I have always depended on the kindness of strangers." (Even though you are no longer strangers.). Good luck to all of us.


I read the opening and really liked it. KS has selected a wide range of books, including some that are historical and rather literary, so don't give up hope. On the whole, they seem to choose books with plots and themes that have a proven track record, but there are certainly exceptions. I can state this confidently as I actually looked at every book KS has published since its inception and I've read the openings of most of them.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> I read the opening and really liked it. KS has selected a wide range of books, including some that are historical and rather literary, so don't give up hope. On the whole, they seem to choose books with plots and themes that have a proven track record, but there are certainly exceptions. I can state this confidently as I actually looked at every book KS has published since its inception and I've read the openings of most of them.


Just wanted to say hi, Kay, and thank you for all the support you give here and to all the authors. I was sad to hear about you not being chosen, but you have a great attitude which, I believe, will take you far.  Did you really look at evey book KS has published? Wow...

@Ruth, good luck to you - I also have read the opening of your story and, of course, nominated you. Thank you for the good wishes.


----------



## AaronFrale

Congrats Lexi and Lara! Im sorry Julie, best of luck on your future endeavors!


----------



## Kay7979

Congratulations, Lara. Just saw your book on the banner! Yay! I'm looking forward to reading it. 

Right now I'm 75% through Stuck and really enjoying it.


----------



## RWhite7699

Way to go, Lara and Lexi. Can't wait to read the books.


----------



## RWhite7699

Thank you, Kay, for your support. You're a rock.


----------



## Lara B

Thank you! I scared my son when I checked my email, discovered I'd been selected, and freaked out a bit. Also had to reassure his older sister who was working on homework. But they understood and are super happy. My son texted some friends, one of whom already asked for a copy  Thank you all for the support! <3


----------



## stillmyheart

Oh, congratulations, Lara! Just saw it in the banner XD


----------



## Horia Stoian

Guys, I just realized something, I never introduced myself to you. Name's Horia and of course, I'm happy to meet you all   I want to congratulate those of you who got a publishing contract with Kindle Press and at the same time, I'm sorry for all that didn't get it, but I know that potential for strong sales are a reality within the KDP system, so therefore, I wish each and everyone of you the best of success   As for myself, I always loved to write and I hope that someone will actually enjoy what I've written  If anyone wants to check the excerpt that Kindle Scout provides, the link is below  Once more, I'm happy to meet you all and I'm proud of everyone who put their mind into writing a novel and actually finished it   That's a big achievement in itself  

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mark Gardner said:


> LOL, that's not a long wait at al! I've had a novelette at TOR for ten months now. I emailed them at month 7, and they were still considering it. I'll drop them another email when 90 days have passed since my last email.


It's been a while now - but I had a novella that was with those folks for about two years before I received a "thanks for playing" e-mail.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hallelujah, it's Friday. I've got a long weekend coming up and I am certainly thankful. I need to finish up a story tomorrow for an upcoming Kindle Scout anthology that I'll tell you all about. I'm also eagerly awaiting the re-release of a Kindle Scout cookbook - and I'll tell you all about that in a week or two.

For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Serendipity by Ruth White 
1 day left The Adoption by Greg Meritt
1 day left Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
1 day left A Study In Revenge by John Minx
2 days left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
6 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
6 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
6 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
6 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
6 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
7 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
8 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
9 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
9 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
10 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
13 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
20 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
23 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
24 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
27 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
27 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
27 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
28 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Steve Vernon said:


> It's been a while now - but I had a novella that was with those folks for about two years before I received a "thanks for playing" e-mail.


Thanks for including me on your list Steve!

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open nom slots and filled them with:

Serendipity by Ruth White 
The Adoption by Greg Meritt
Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale

Best of luck!


Mark


----------



## Michele Brouder

First, Lara congratulations! Well done.

Also my three noms right now are for Ruth, Greg and Aaron. Will get to John once Ruth is finished. Best of luck to you all!

Greg, have you ever been out of Hot and Trending since your campaign began?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> Thank you! I scared my son when I checked my email, discovered I'd been selected, and freaked out a bit. Also had to reassure his older sister who was working on homework. But they understood and are super happy. My son texted some friends, one of whom already asked for a copy  Thank you all for the support! <3


Lara, I just saw when checking my past nominations that your book had been selected. That was a relief, because, this is one of the few books I've nominated that's been selected. I was beginning to think I was a nomination jinx!

Congratulations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Congratulations Lara!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Lara B said:


> Thank you! I scared my son when I checked my email, discovered I'd been selected, and freaked out a bit. Also had to reassure his older sister who was working on homework. But they understood and are super happy. My son texted some friends, one of whom already asked for a copy  Thank you all for the support! <3


So you had to reassure your children that mom hadn't lost it?  So happy for you Lara, can't wait to read it, looks really good.



Michele Brouder said:


> First, Lara congratulations! Well done.
> 
> Also my three noms right now are for Ruth, Greg and Aaron. Will get to John once Ruth is finished. Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Greg, have you ever been out of Hot and Trending since your campaign began?


Thanks Michele and Mark and all who has nominated, you guys are the best. And yes, I've been very fortunate to have been in Hot & Trending most of the time (except day one, of course), but it seems to me, Michele, you've been in H&T pretty much your whole campaign too, right? Hmm? I'm really looking forward to reading your book. And thank you for all of YOUR support. 



Bill Hiatt said:


> Lara, I just saw when checking my past nominations that your book had been selected. That was a relief, because, this is one of the few books I've nominated that's been selected. I was beginning to think I was a nomination jinx!
> 
> Congratulations!


I've nominated (so far) a total of 27 books, and 5 have been selected for publication - all from people here on kboards. I started nominating before ever coming to this forum, but never had any luck. Just shows how much talent is here.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lara B said:


> Thank you! I scared my son when I checked my email, discovered I'd been selected, and freaked out a bit. Also had to reassure his older sister who was working on homework. But they understood and are super happy. My son texted some friends, one of whom already asked for a copy  Thank you all for the support! <3


Ha! I scared my two boys as well. They came flying out of their rooms thinking the cat had dragged in a rat or something. When my youngest saw me crying, he said "But, Mama, I thought you'd be happy."  Congratulations!! So happy for you.


----------



## Lara B

stillmyheart said:


> Oh, congratulations, Lara! Just saw it in the banner XD


Thank you!



MichelleKidd said:


> Ha! I scared my two boys as well. They came flying out of their rooms thinking the cat had dragged in a rat or something. When my youngest saw me crying, he said "But, Mama, I thought you'd be happy."  Congratulations!! So happy for you.


Haha! Yes. I was laughing, crying, squealing - all at once. Thank you!!!! I'm still a bit incredulous and stunned 



Greg Meritt said:


> So you had to reassure your children that mom hadn't lost it?  So happy for you Lara, can't wait to read it, looks really good.


Yep! My daughter yelled, "Did Mom just die? What's happening??" But then she realized why I was flipping out and squealed right along with me ;-)


----------



## Lara B

lincolnjcole said:


> Congratulations Lara!


Thank you, Lincoln!!


----------



## Lara B

Bill Hiatt said:


> Lara, I just saw when checking my past nominations that your book had been selected. That was a relief, because, this is one of the few books I've nominated that's been selected. I was beginning to think I was a nomination jinx!
> 
> Congratulations!


Haha! No, not a jinx! Thank you so much!


----------



## TobyT

Lara B said:


> Thank you! I scared my son when I checked my email, discovered I'd been selected, and freaked out a bit. Also had to reassure his older sister who was working on homework. But they understood and are super happy. My son texted some friends, one of whom already asked for a copy  Thank you all for the support! <3


Congrats Lara


----------



## Lara B

TobyT said:


> Congrats Lara


Thank you, Toby


----------



## BethCarpenter

jcarter said:


> This morning I realized part of me wished that I didn't have access to any stats for my book. I don't know what they mean, and yet I'm constantly speculating about them. It was fun at first, but now I'm exhausted by it! I'm pretty sure my husband is tired of hearing about it, though he doesn't say so but instead nods along sympathetically. I've got to get back to writing, but my mind keeps wandering off to think about the campaign...


I feel exactly the same way. Thirty days is a surprisingly long time to maintain a buzz of excitement.

Ruth- Best of luck. I've nominated.

Congrats to you winners. You give us all hope. And hugs for those who didn't get chosen, and good luck with whatever path you take next.


----------



## AaronFrale

Thanks for all who nominated O&Z, I don't expect any more H&T because I ran out of my own people to contact. I'm thinking for my next KS campaign, I might start using my own connections 15 days in rather than get good numbers for 15 days then loose steam.


----------



## Horia Stoian

AaronFrale said:


> Thanks for all who nominated O&Z, I don't expect any more H&T because I ran out of my own people to contact. I'm thinking for my next KS campaign, I might start using my own connections 15 days in rather than get good numbers for 15 days then loose steam.


Aaron, I sent you a pm, I might be able to help you a little with your campaign  Check your inbox 

My novel on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Double Edged tailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/DoubleEdgedNovel/?ref=settings
Double Edged website: http://double-edged.weebly.com


----------



## 39416

Lara, go get yourself a great big hot fudge sundae and dive in, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Lara B

loraininflorida said:


> Lara, go get yourself a great big hot fudge sundae and dive in, you deserve it!!!


Awwwww <3 Thank you!!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Greg Meritt said:


> Thanks Michele and Mark and all who has nominated, you guys are the best. And yes, I've been very fortunate to have been in Hot & Trending most of the time (except day one, of course), but it seems to me, Michele, you've been in H&T pretty much your whole campaign too, right? Hmm? I'm really looking forward to reading your book. And thank you for all of YOUR support.


Greg, my H & T sounds similar to yours. You must be so relieved that tomorrow is your last day!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> Greg, my H & T sounds similar to yours. You must be so relieved that tomorrow is your last day!


Yes, I am relieved that tomorrow is the last day, but then the real waiting begins.  I will be staying active here on the forums and nominating others as they walk through their campaign, and offering support. Yes, your H&T looks like mine - good luck to you Michele - I'm reading your book no matter what happens!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Greg Meritt said:


> Yes, I am relieved that tomorrow is the last day, but then the real waiting begins.  I will be staying active here on the forums and nominating others as they walk through their campaign, and offering support. Yes, your H&T looks like mine - good luck to you Michele - I'm reading your book no matter what happens!


Thanks for that! I'm looking forward to reading your as well. It looks great.


----------



## Michele Brouder

I see there are '25' books in the 'Recently Added' list. That's a lot!


----------



## BethCarpenter

AaronFrale said:


> Thanks for all who nominated O&Z, I don't expect any more H&T because I ran out of my own people to contact. I'm thinking for my next KS campaign, I might start using my own connections 15 days in rather than get good numbers for 15 days then loose steam.


Yeah, I'm the same. Coasting into the end.


----------



## Horia Stoian

I feel just as I felt before going to med school when I was waiting to see if I got in.


----------



## Delaine Christine

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks, everyone! I woke up to the news this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, my stats - apart from telling a few people at the start and good old Kboards, I went for 'set it and forget it':
> 
> Views: 406
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 49 (all at the end)
> Page traffic: external 30%, Kindle Scout 70%
> 
> Ten days to get the email - my first book was under 48 hours (I'm trying not to read too much into this).


Congrats, Lexi! I look forward to reading it.

Maybe for my next submission I'll take a page from your book and set it and just forget it!


----------



## Delaine Christine

Lara B said:


> Thank you! I scared my son when I checked my email, discovered I'd been selected, and freaked out a bit. Also had to reassure his older sister who was working on homework. But they understood and are super happy. My son texted some friends, one of whom already asked for a copy  Thank you all for the support! <3


LOL, Looking forward to reading yours as well, Lara! Kudos! I bet it _was_ pretty exciting.


----------



## RWhite7699

Stoian Horia said:


> Aaron, I sent you a pm, I might be able to help you a little with your campaign  Check your inbox
> 
> My novel on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Double Edged tailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc
> Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/DoubleEdgedNovel/?ref=settings
> Double Edged website: http://double-edged.weebly.com
> [/quotes]
> WOW, Stoian and Aaron! What did you guys do? Othello almost immediately went hot. Do tell!


----------



## AaronFrale

RWhite7699 said:


> WOW, Stoian and Aaron! What did you guys do? Othello almost immediately went hot. Do tell!


Nothing that I know of yet. I just checked kboards just now. But thank you Stoian.


----------



## RWhite7699

It's midnight and my Serendipity campaign is history. So good to get that off my plate. Now I can slip another nom in my slots - John -added to Aaron and Greg. Good luck y'all.


----------



## Greg Meritt

RWhite7699 said:


> It's midnight and my Serendipity campaign is history. So good to get that off my plate. Now I can slip another nom in my slots - John -added to Aaron and Greg. Good luck y'all.


Best of luck, Ruth, now you can take a deep, cleansing breath. We'll be watching and waiting right here with you. 

Just added John's "A Study In Revenge" to my nominations.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I am going to spend the morning banging on a story. I am determined to finish it once and for all this morning.

For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Adoption by Greg Meritt
LAST DAY LEFT! Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
LAST DAY LEFT! A Study In Revenge by John Minx
1 day left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
5 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
5 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
5 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
5 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
5 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
6 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
7 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
8 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
8 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
9 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
12 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
19 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
22 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
23 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
26 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
26 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
26 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
27 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Horia Stoian

AaronFrale said:


> Nothing that I know of yet. I just checked kboards just now. But thank you Stoian.


God knows we all need all the help in the world Aaron  You're welcome buddy  Best of luck to us all


----------



## John Minx

Thanks Ruth, and please accept my apologies for not reciprocating - as explained in my last post I've spent a lot of time this month wrapped up in a big bunch of literary affairs (the latest a promised short for my eency-weency mailing list). But I can still offer you good luck in the absence of a vote. 
Greg - thanks for your support also, and I found myself with both the time and inclination to return it - that's a truly gripping opening you've presented to the reader and one that certainly bodes well 
Aaron! I've also cast my vote in favour of your all-action near-future West Coast gore-fest (and that's not something I get to say, read, or vote for every day!). It also had me scrambling for an online copy of the great bard's play, looking for a quote which suited us scouts one and all. Maybe this?



> How poor are they that have not patience! What wound did ever heal but by degrees?


----------



## AaronFrale

John Minx said:


> It also had me scrambling for an online copy of the great bard's play, looking for a quote which suited us scouts one and all. Maybe this?


Thank you, everyone, for your support. I finally nominated myself today (John and Greg, I got you a while ago).

Sadly, I never got that line into the story. Nor Othello's line "I ate thy brains ere I killed thee... (exactly like Shakespeare intended)" People just don't monologue after killing their spouse these days. I did get some beast with two backs references, as well has found a creative solution to handkerchiefs falling off the Valentine's top ten gift list.


----------



## Kay7979

John Minx said:


> Thanks Ruth, and please accept my apologies for not reciprocating - as explained in my last post I've spent a lot of time this month wrapped up in a big bunch of literary affairs (the latest a promised short for my eency-weency mailing list). But I can still offer you good luck in the absence of a vote.
> Greg - thanks for your support also, and I found myself with both the time and inclination to return it - that's a truly gripping opening you've presented to the reader and one that certainly bodes well
> Aaron! I've also cast my vote in favour of your all-action near-future West Coast gore-fest


It might have been kinder not to mention that you couldn't find time to vote for Ruth's book, since you managed to find time "and the inclination" to vote for the others.

I'm here, still voting for books, including ones I don't have much "inclination" for, as long as the writing is competent and the book stands at least half a chance of acceptance.

I just left a review for Kindle Scout winner, Steven L. Hawk's book, Stuck. For those of you who voted for and received this book, please make time to read it. The plot is fascinating, and the characterization makes this book outstanding rather than merely good. I'm sure the author would like as many reviews as possible before the book is available to the general public, and I'm glad I pushed Stuck to the top of my reading list.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Kay7979 said:


> It might have been kinder not to mention that you couldn't find time to vote for Ruth's book, since you managed to find time "and the inclination" to vote for the others.
> 
> I'm here, still voting for books, including ones I don't have much "inclination" for, as long as the writing is competent and the book stands at least half a chance of acceptance.
> 
> I just left a review for Kindle Scout winner, Steven L. Hawk's book, Stuck. For those of you who voted for and received this book, please make time to read it. The plot is fascinating, and the characterization makes this book outstanding rather than merely good. I'm sure the author would like as many reviews as possible before the book is available to the general public, and I'm glad I pushed Stuck to the top of my reading list.


Kay, I'm so happy to see that you're still here, helping out others. That's really sweet of you  Big, big hugs for you 

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## jcarter

Michele Brouder said:


> I see there are '25' books in the 'Recently Added' list. That's a lot!


I thought the same! It's fun to see the new books coming up.

For me, one unexpected side effect of Kindle Scout has been being exposed to many books I am truly excited to read--whether or not they are published through Kindle Books ultimately. I often get stuck in a cycle of reading one genre, even though I do like many genres. Here I'm seeing great books I might not have run across on Amazon, but they are filling up my future reading list, which is great fun to think about!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Remember what I said about spending the day writing?

Read this blog entry and giggle at my expense.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/10/08/thanksgiving-adventure/


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> It might have been kinder not to mention that you couldn't find time to vote for Ruth's book, since you managed to find time "and the inclination" to vote for the others.
> 
> I'm here, still voting for books, including ones I don't have much "inclination" for, as long as the writing is competent and the book stands at least half a chance of acceptance.
> 
> I just left a review for Kindle Scout winner, Steven L. Hawk's book, Stuck. For those of you who voted for and received this book, please make time to read it. The plot is fascinating, and the characterization makes this book outstanding rather than merely good. I'm sure the author would like as many reviews as possible before the book is available to the general public, and I'm glad I pushed Stuck to the top of my reading list.


Happy to see you, Kay. You are truly a trooper staying here and reading, nominating and offering support. I have started on "Stuck" and second what you said. Although I've just started, I'm enjoying the writing and I'm really intrigued by the story. It grips you in the first few pages! And thank you again to everyone who nominated The Adoption, it is truly appreciated.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and I am going to spend the morning banging on a story. I am determined to finish it once and for all this morning.
> 
> For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Adoption by Greg Meritt
> LAST DAY LEFT! Othello and Zombies by Aaron Frale
> LAST DAY LEFT! A Study In Revenge by John Minx
> 1 day left  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
> 5 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
> 5 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
> 5 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
> 5 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
> 5 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
> 6 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
> 7 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
> 8 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> 8 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
> 9 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
> 12 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 19 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 22 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 23 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
> 26 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 26 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 26 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 27 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve, thanks again for all you do. The list makes it so much easier to be sure I don't miss someone who might be a worthy candidate.

I've nominated all three which are on the last day, and I notice they're all hot at the moment. It's nice to end on a high note.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Greg Meritt said:


> Happy to see you, Kay. You are truly a trooper staying here and reading, nominating and offering support. I have started on "Stuck" and second what you said. Although I've just started, I'm enjoying the writing and I'm really intrigued by the story. It grips you in the first few pages! And thank you again to everyone who nominated The Adoption, it is truly appreciated.


Seeing how this is your last day Greg, my last vote is with you  Best of luck buddy 
(I still haven't figured out how to add the cover of my novel and embed the link like all of you have ( )

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## RJD2

A couple random observations about mailing lists and Kindle Scout

#1 - I haven't seen anyone else doing this, but no reason not to. You can add a link to your mailing list landing page as one of your custom links on your Scout page. I purposely left out my twitter and facebook, because I wanted to drive people to one of three places. My mailing list, my website (which acts as a funnel to mailing list), and my youtube channel. I haven't gotten a crazy amount of sign-ups from Scout, but enough to definitely make it worthwhile. The wording I used is Mailing List for Free Prequel Novella

#2 - Mailing list emails seem to get lumped into that ambiguous Direct Traffic page views category if you want to track

Good luck everyone - I've been voting along with who's up


----------



## John Minx

> It might have been kinder not to mention that you couldn't find time to vote for Ruth's book, since you managed to find time "and the inclination" to vote for the others.


I mustn't have made myself clear (not a first!). All I meant was that I was immersed in writing yesterday, and therefore didn't turn my focus to things scout related, and so the chance to vote for Ruth, or anyone else, elapsed. I certainly wasn't casting judgement on her book in any way.
Apologies to Ruth in advance if my post was perceived as such.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RJD2 said:


> #2 - Mailing list emails seem to get lumped into that ambiguous Direct Traffic page views category if you want to track


That makes sense, because someone clicking a link in an email isn't coming from a website (unless they open using their webmail client; I see a few of those in my list of links).

Anyone know what else gets in there? The examples Scout gives are cutting and pasting the link into the browser, which doesn't seem as if it would be that common, and bookmarks--but I would think to bookmark the page, you'd have to have traveled there from somewhere first, in which case one page view from the point of origin would still register.

I ask only because direct traffic has consistently been one of my top traffic sources, and it makes it difficult to analyze what's happening, particularly with regard to certain kinds of advertising.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had one nom slot open up and filled it with:

Study In Revenge by John Minx

Good Luck!

Mark


----------



## 93023

Good luck to everyone in the home stretch this weekend!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Ok, I've added John to my nomination panel. Good luck to Greg, Aaron and John whose last day is today. One more week for me! I can't wait until it is over.


----------



## LizHedgecock

jcarter said:


> For me, one unexpected side effect of Kindle Scout has been being exposed to many books I am truly excited to read--whether or not they are published through Kindle Books ultimately.


Agreed. Yesterday I found myself reading a sample from a genre I've never ventured into before, and I'm genuinely excited to try the book when it comes out.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Michele Brouder said:


> Ok, I've added John to my nomination panel. Good luck to Greg, Aaron and John whose last day is today. One more week for me! I can't wait until it is over.


Michele, I totally understand you. I'm watching a documentary on how to grow eatable MUSHROOMS  That's not a good sign at all ( 5 days left and I'm already way too nervous ( Can't wait until it's over (

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## jnicholls

Good luck, Greg, Aaron and john!

Hope you're all having a fabulous day. Apologies for my absence I've been getting my stuff organized for the release of Dragon Moon. It's all go but I'll post something on Monday.♥


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Greg, Aaron, and John in my nominations, good luck, guys!


----------



## Greg Meritt

jcarter said:


> I thought the same! It's fun to see the new books coming up.
> 
> For me, one unexpected side effect of Kindle Scout has been being exposed to many books I am truly excited to read--whether or not they are published through Kindle Books ultimately. I often get stuck in a cycle of reading one genre, even though I do like many genres. Here I'm seeing great books I might not have run across on Amazon, but they are filling up my future reading list, which is great fun to think about!


Yes, I now have five books that have been Kindle Scout winners and much more that didn't get chosen that I would like to read. Oh, if only there were more hours in a day.

I wanted to thank each of you personally for your nomination, but it's just easier to say a big thank you to all. I feel very fortunate indeed to have been directed to these forums by Michelle Kidd (a Kindle Scout winner!) and to have met all you wonderful people. No matter the outcome, I will continue my support and keep my nominations full with the books from this thread.



Michele Brouder said:


> Ok, I've added John to my nomination panel. Good luck to Greg, Aaron and John whose last day is today. One more week for me! I can't wait until it is over.


And thank you, Michele. Only one more to go, isn't it grand? One more agonizing, despairing, ridiculously LONG week.  Just kidding, it will be all over soon and then you can say: I'm a Kindle Scout Winner!


----------



## Lara B

Delaine Christine said:


> LOL, Looking forward to reading yours as well, Lara! Kudos! I bet it _was_ pretty exciting.


Thank you, Delaine! I hope you enjoy the story  You guys are all so sweet!


----------



## Lara B

Greg, Aaron, and John - I gotcha guys! Sending good energy to everyone


----------



## MN_Arzu

Finally finished formatting the ebook and the print version for Underneath. Man, every time I opened the reviewer, I would find yet another formatting mistake. I must have opened those files at least 20 times today  

Alas, all's set for the big launch on Tuesday 18th   

It's so exciting to see everyone going at Kindle Scout. It really is a game changer for so many of us. Thanks to it, I launched my webpage, my author social media personas, even my mailing list! If nothing else, I have KS to thank for pushing me on the right direction   That and Lincoln. He's been dragging me along this self-publishing world kicking and screaming with a manic glee in his eyes. What would I do without you, my friend?


----------



## bfleetwood

MN_Arzu said:


> Finally finished formatting the ebook and the print version for Underneath. Man, every time I opened the reviewer, I would find yet another formatting mistake. I must have opened those files at least 20 times today
> 
> Alas, all's set for the big launch on Tuesday 18th
> 
> It's so exciting to see everyone going at Kindle Scout. It really is a game changer for so many of us. Thanks to it, I launched my webpage, my author social media personas, even my mailing list! If nothing else, I have KS to thank for pushing me on the right direction  That and Lincoln. He's been dragging me along this self-publishing world kicking and screaming with a manic glee in his eyes. What would I do without you, my friend?


Good luck with the launch of Underneath - Chroma is about 1-2 weeks to go! Yikes.. Also echo your sentiments about the opportunity given by Kindle Scout & the generous help of the lovely Lincoln Cole

Good luck to all those awaiting a decision B


----------



## Steve Vernon

Belinda (my wife) came down with a terrible cold yesterday and I stepped in to make our Thanksgiving turkey. First time for me EVER cooking a turkey, but it wasn't too hard. I also ended up buying the groceries. Unfortunately, Belinda was way too sick to be driving and I have never learned how to drive a car - so I had to make two trips to the grocery store on foot and carry two loads of groceries home. Today I expect to learn how to make gravy - as well as any other of our usual Thanksgiving foods. I can cook, mind you - but I've NEVER cooked this sort of a big meal before.

For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
4 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
4 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
4 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
4 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
4 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
5 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
6 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
7 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
7 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
8 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
11 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
18 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
21 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
22 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
25 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
25 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
25 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
26 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Greg Meritt said:


> And thank you, Michele. Only one more to go, isn't it grand? One more agonizing, despairing, ridiculously LONG week.  Just kidding, it will be all over soon and then you can say: I'm a Kindle Scout Winner!


No Greg, not "I'm a Kindle Scout Winner," but better yet, I'm a PUBLISHED author! 

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Michele Brouder

MN_Arzu said:


> Finally finished formatting the ebook and the print version for Underneath. Man, every time I opened the reviewer, I would find yet another formatting mistake. I must have opened those files at least 20 times today
> 
> Alas, all's set for the big launch on Tuesday 18th
> 
> It's so exciting to see everyone going at Kindle Scout. It really is a game changer for so many of us. Thanks to it, I launched my webpage, my author social media personas, even my mailing list! If nothing else, I have KS to thank for pushing me on the right direction  That and Lincoln. He's been dragging me along this self-publishing world kicking and screaming with a manic glee in his eyes. What would I do without you, my friend?


Michelle, I can't wait to read it! Good luck with the launch.

Beth, I've nominated your book. Good Luck!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Steve Vernon said:


> Belinda (my wife) came down with a terrible cold yesterday and I stepped in to make our Thanksgiving turkey. First time for me EVER cooking a turkey, but it wasn't too hard. I also ended up buying the groceries. Unfortunately, Belinda was way too sick to be driving and I have never learned how to drive a car - so I had to make two trips to the grocery store on foot and carry two loads of groceries home. Today I expect to learn how to make gravy - as well as any other of our usual Thanksgiving foods. I can cook, mind you - but I've NEVER cooked this sort of a big meal before.


Happy Thanksgiving, Steve! I'm sure your dinner turned out beautifully and it will mean more to you because you cooked it yourself. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday after Christmas, so when we moved here to Ireland in 2006 I was determined to put down my own Thanksgiving dinner for my husband's family. So we bought a 30lb turkey (we were having 23 for dinner) and that morning I found out that my big turkey didn't fit into my little oven. Panic. My husband suggested cutting it up and cooking all the parts (I was horrified). My sister in law came to the rescue. She knows everyone in our town. She called the local hotel and spoke to the chef (she used to sell him his rhubarb) and explained the problem and didn't the hotel cook our turkey to perfection that day! I never forgot that.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Thanks for the list! I couldn't remember which one to vote for today, so the list helped. Looks like there's going to be some competition with the ones that have 4 days left


----------



## Horia Stoian

Carey Lewis said:


> Thanks for the list! I couldn't remember which one to vote for today, so the list helped. Looks like there's going to be some competition with the ones that have 4 days left


17 books have 4 days left if I'm not mistaken, so... yeah... 

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Michele Brouder

For those of you veterans of a Kindle Scout campaign—going into the last week, did you have to up your game or were you able to coast? Thanks.


----------



## Kay7979

Michele Brouder said:


> For those of you veterans of a Kindle Scout campaign-going into the last week, did you have to up your game or were you able to coast? Thanks.


When you're in the last 3-5 days, everyone who bookmarked you for a nomination will all press the nomination button. Relax and coast.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> When you're in the last 3-5 days, everyone who bookmarked you for a nomination will all press the nomination button. Relax and coast.


Thanks, Kay!


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> For those of you veterans of a Kindle Scout campaign-going into the last week, did you have to up your game or were you able to coast? Thanks.


I slowed down but I had saved some friends and family toward the end and emailed them directly a day or two before the campaign was over. But I didn't post as often to Facebook and Twitter, so I guess you could say I coasted some. The middle of the campaign is where you need to expend the effort, I believe, because toward the end you will fall into the "Ending Soon" category and everyone who wanted your book will jump on it then.


----------



## Greg Meritt

I have "After the Fireweed" by Beth Carpenter, "Matters of Convenience" by Roy L. Pickering Jr. and "Collapse" by R.J. Infantino nominated. Good luck to you all!


----------



## AaronFrale

Thanks to everyone who supported me yesterday! I really appreciate it. I voted for Beth, I'm gonna have to make some tough decisions for the ones coming up.


----------



## BethCarpenter

Thanks, Michele, Greg, Aaron, and everyone who pushed me into hot. Aaron, hope you hear good news soon. Michele and Greg, you've been doing great, and with the extra bump at the end, you're all set. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BethCarpenter said:


> Thanks, Michele, Greg, Aaron, and everyone who pushed me into hot. Aaron, hope you hear good news soon. Michele and Greg, you've been doing great, and with the extra bump at the end, you're all set. Good luck everyone.


I think I said this when I first looked at your book, but I think it looks really good. Fingers crossed!

From the comments of others and from looking at what happens with books I nominate, it appears that "hearing soon" and "good news" don't always go together. The ones that get decided quickly usually seem to be rejections. In general, it seems as if having to wait is often an indication of being under serious consideration.


----------



## RWhite7699

Got Beth, Roy, and R.J. in my slots today. Good luck, y'all.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Still lurking, been working on book revisions in preparation for joining the party. Good luck Greg and thanks again for pointing me here. I think I've some free slots now so off to choose.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Ok, good luck Beth and Roy, just voted...


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Beth in my nominations today!



Michele Brouder said:


> For those of you veterans of a Kindle Scout campaign-going into the last week, did you have to up your game or were you able to coast? Thanks.


The last two and a half days of my campaign were spent in H&T, like most books seem to do. I was still promoting about the same, but I think the push of being in the "Ending Soon" category combined with the hits and nominations from here are what got me in there. I think I was too stressed to let myself coast, tbh XD


----------



## kathrynoh

Apologies if this has been asked before, this is a massive thread! 

I'd really like to know if you participate in Kindle Scout and don't get through, does the actual participation helped with your book launch? I guess that boils down to asking if most of the nominations end up being family and friends or if you end up getting fresh eyes on it. 

Anyone on the discussion who's been through the process and launched their book themselves?


----------



## Used To Be BH

kathrynoh said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, this is a massive thread!
> 
> I'd really like to know if you participate in Kindle Scout and don't get through, does the actual participation helped with your book launch? I guess that boils down to asking if most of the nominations end up being family and friends or if you end up getting fresh eyes on it.
> 
> Anyone on the discussion who's been through the process and launched their book themselves?


I still have 19 days to go in my first campaign, and I've already had more eyes on my book prior to release than any other book I've ever done. A number of people have written to me to tell me how much they are anticipating the release, and one person (who didn't understand the process) writing to ask where she could buy the book NOW. I'll know more later, but my initial impression is certainly that the Scout process would help bet a book noticed.


----------



## Used To Be BH

kathrynoh said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, this is a massive thread!
> 
> I'd really like to know if you participate in Kindle Scout and don't get through, does the actual participation helped with your book launch? I guess that boils down to asking if most of the nominations end up being family and friends or if you end up getting fresh eyes on it.
> 
> Anyone on the discussion who's been through the process and launched their book themselves?


I missed one of your questions. I haven't advertised to family and friends at all yet, so anyone nominating me is a prospective customer I might not have had. (1,045 page views to date.) We aren't told how many nominations we have, but I've been in hot and trending for 75 hours so far, so clearly I must have some.


----------



## kathrynoh

Thanks for that, Bill, and good luck with your book


----------



## RWhite7699

If anybody is interested, my novel THE BLUES OF LOTUS HALL is free today on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SOC4N5S


----------



## RWhite7699

OOPS...https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S0C4N5S


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> OOPS...https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S0C4N5S


You have the ages marked as 11-18, but being a teenager at heart, I immediately picked it up.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Three open nom slots, three new nominations:


After The Fireweed by Beth Carpenter
Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
Collapse by R.J. Infantino

Best of luck!

Nom stats so far: 120 nominations, 19 selected for publication.

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> OOPS...https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S0C4N5S


Got it. Thanks. I like YA fiction.


----------



## Kay7979

I also just preordered Julie's book, Dragon Moon, at the preorder price of only $.99.


----------



## RWhite7699

Is Beyond the Forest ready to publish yet?


----------



## jnicholls

Kay7979 said:


> I also just preordered Julie's book, Dragon Moon, at the preorder price of only $.99.


Thank you!!!

I am waiting for the kindle scout peeps to start work monday to send out the emails to the peeps who nominated Dragon Moon to let them know it's now up on Amazon. However..they might be a bit slow and it's only up for 99c & 99p until wednesday night, after that it goes up to full price $3.45. If anyone wants the links for Amazon they are Amazon UK goo.gl/HolHgO
Amazon USA goo.gl/WXyIdl

If i shouldn't have pimped, I apologize, I will remove if it's not allowed

Good luck to those still waiting to hear...monday is almost here. lol


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> Is Beyond the Forest ready to publish yet?


Hi Ruth, thanks for asking. We're doing one last editing pass this weekend to catch any last minor errors. I have a formatter lined up for next week, and should be ready to push the publish button when she's done. I'm a newbie at this, so it's both exciting and intimidating!


----------



## Kay7979

kathrynoh said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, this is a massive thread!
> 
> I'd really like to know if you participate in Kindle Scout and don't get through, does the actual participation helped with your book launch? I guess that boils down to asking if most of the nominations end up being family and friends or if you end up getting fresh eyes on it.
> 
> Anyone on the discussion who's been through the process and launched their book themselves?


I'll have a more concrete answer in a couple weeks when I publish my book, but I expect Kindle Scout to help my sales. I have very little family. Except for my sister, my biggest fan, I have a few cousins scattered across the country. They might accout for a dozen nominations and I had 2100 page views by the end of my campaign. Undoubtedly, some of my nominations were from friends and acquaintances just being supportive, but the majority had to be from total strangers, such as people who routinely check the books submitted to Scout.


----------



## BethCarpenter

kathrynoh said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, this is a massive thread!
> 
> I'd really like to know if you participate in Kindle Scout and don't get through, does the actual participation helped with your book launch? I guess that boils down to asking if most of the nominations end up being family and friends or if you end up getting fresh eyes on it.
> 
> Anyone on the discussion who's been through the process and launched their book themselves?


I haven't been through the process before, but I've nominated books that weren't chosen and gotten an email when the author publishes. That can't be bad for sales.

I really appreciate the support from all of you today. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kay7979

I already had Beth, and just topped off my nominations. Now and then there's too many ending at the same time, and I have a family member nominate to keep everyone covered.


----------



## MichelleKidd

RWhite7699 said:


> OOPS...https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S0C4N5S


Snapped up a copy, Ruth! ❤
I've got a long list of books to read, but I'll leave you a review when I can. Thank you!!


----------



## GARael

I've been lurking on this thread for a while and just want to say congrats to everyone who's had such success with the Scout program!

Throwing my own hat into the ring now that my paranormal mystery The Coven on Baker Street is live. Any nominations are greatly appreciated.  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/C8K3KI5I50I3


----------



## RWhite7699

jnicholls said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I am waiting for the kindle scout peeps to start work monday to send out the emails to the peeps who nominated Dragon Moon to let them know it's now up on Amazon. However..they might be a bit slow and it's only up for 99c & 99p until wednesday night, after that it goes up to full price $3.45. If anyone wants the links for Amazon they are Amazon UK goo.gl/HolHgO
> Amazon USA goo.gl/WXyIdl
> 
> If i shouldn't have pimped, I apologize, I will remove if it's not allowed
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to hear...monday is almost here. lo


Pimp all you want. You got a hot product to sell, pretty woman, and I just bought it! (We're talking about a book here, peeps.)


----------



## RWhite7699

Thank you, Michelle. A review from you would mean a lot. When can we read Timeless Moments?


----------



## Lara B

I'm sharing my final statistics in case anyone (maybe Lincoln?) wants to know. I'm not sure we can glean much from them, but I tallied 477 hours in Hot and Trending with 1,744 total page views.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, the meal turned out all right. Belinda said the turkey tasted amazing and the bacon/oyster dressing rocked and she also enjoyed my chocolate/butterscotch/Nilla set-pudding.

Poppa can cook.

Today I am putting the finishing touches on a short story set in my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS. I am hoping that I can leverage it's release to point a few more prospective readers in the novel's direction.

For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
3 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
3 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
3 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
3 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
4 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
5 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
6 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
6 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
7 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
10 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
17 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
20 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
21 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
24 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
24 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
24 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
25 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
28 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## RWhite7699

Hey Steve. You missed Coven on Baker Street by G A Rael 28 days


----------



## RachelWollaston

Hello, I am new here! I have just submitted a book to the Kindle Scout programme for the first time and was wondering if anyone here has any advice or knowledge about what to expect. I was directed here by a friend, and it already looks like a really great place!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> I'm sharing my final statistics in case anyone (maybe Lincoln?) wants to know. I'm not sure we can glean much from them, but I tallied 477 hours in Hot and Trending with 1,744 total page views.


The hot and trending numbers suggests a good number of nominations. Clearly, people recognize quality.

You may have said earlier, but I couldn't find it. Did you use any advertising? Anything work especially well for you?


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hello, I am new here! I have just submitted a book to the Kindle Scout programme for the first time and was wondering if anyone here has any advice or knowledge about what to expect. I was directed here by a friend, and it already looks like a really great place!


I'm nearing the halfway point in my first campaign myself.

It's a good idea to let your social media peeps know about your book and invite them to check out the campaign. I had a pretty good surge during the first three days that might be due in part to that. I'm also finding a little FB advertising to be helpful. FB went from being well down in sources of page views to being third to being first in a relatively short period of time. Other paid ads vary in their effectiveness. I'm experimenting and will know more after the campaign is over. (The direct traffic category, where the viewer didn't travel directly from a link, makes analysis difficult, because those people obviously heard about the campaign from somewhere, but there's no way to tell where.)

The most important point is to not let the whole thing get on your nerves. Even if your book isn't selected, as you've probably noticed in earlier posts, the process will give your book a nice boost when you do publish.


----------



## Lara B

Bill Hiatt said:


> The hot and trending numbers suggests a good number of nominations. Clearly, people recognize quality.
> 
> You may have said earlier, but I couldn't find it. Did you use any advertising? Anything work especially well for you?


Thank you, Bill  You're sweet. I didn't use any paid advertising at all. I did try headtalker but am uncertain if that resulted in any traffic to my campaign.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Hi gang
Up to date with my nominations and marked Whyte Christmas as next when I've a free spot in a day or so. Good luck everyone


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> Thank you, Bill  You're sweet. I didn't use any paid advertising at all. I did try headtalker but am uncertain if that resulted in any traffic to my campaign.


Yes, it's sometimes hard to tell where traffic comes from, even with all the link data. 

Your result is all the more amazing for being pretty spontaneous. I don't think my fan base has quite reached that point. Maybe it will someday.


----------



## Browland86

Good morning! Congrats to those who have recently been selected, and good luck to those who are still in review! I have 21 days left, which feels like such a long time right now. I was wondering whether it makes a difference whether you have more external traffic or traffic from Kindle Scout. Or does no one really know?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lara B said:


> I'm sharing my final statistics in case anyone (maybe Lincoln?) wants to know. I'm not sure we can glean much from them, but I tallied 477 hours in Hot and Trending with 1,744 total page views.


Got it! Added it to the tally sheet for campaign hours!


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Just wanted to share that my novel, Muse Song, is going to be going live on Wednesday, October 12th. I'll post a link once it's available.

Also, very excited to read Everyday Monsters and Dragon Moon!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Browland86 said:


> Good morning! Congrats to those who have recently been selected, and good luck to those who are still in review! I have 21 days left, which feels like such a long time right now. I was wondering whether it makes a difference whether you have more external traffic or traffic from Kindle Scout. Or does no one really know?


I wish I knew things like that, but I think traffic is traffic. Lincoln could respond better to this (I understand he's a student of the stats), but I think the selection process is concerned about what kind of engagement (like how many nominations) rather than where it comes from. An author who doesn't advertise as much tends to have more internal traffic, while one does advertises more has more external. I think it's the volume and engagement level, not the source, that's important.

P.S. External traffic could show you have a strong social media following (and hence that the book might do well). Internal traffic could show your cover, description and excerpt catch the eyes even of people who don't know you (and hence that your book might do well). If I were an editor, I'd think those things were equally good.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I wish I knew things like that, but I think traffic is traffic. Lincoln could respond better to this (I understand he's a student of the stats), but I think the selection process is concerned about what kind of engagement (like how many nominations) rather than where it comes from. An author who doesn't advertise as much tends to have more internal traffic, while one does advertises more has more external. I think it's the volume and engagement level, not the source, that's important.


100% this. They want to see you driving traffic, and they can use some analytic information to determine how long people view, whether they click one cover more than another, etc...but, your goal needs to be to drive traffic. NEVER stop driving traffic for fear of something silly like "oh god, my internal/external ratio isn't even!"


----------



## MichelleKidd

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hello, I am new here! I have just submitted a book to the Kindle Scout programme for the first time and was wondering if anyone here has any advice or knowledge about what to expect. I was directed here by a friend, and it already looks like a really great place!


Hi, Rachel!  Great to see you here. *waves a welcome*
As soon as your link goes live, be sure to ask Steve to add you to the list. Great group here and super friendly. 
Steve does a great job at keeping us straight and knowing the days of everyone's campaign.



RWhite7699 said:


> Thank you, Michelle. A review from you would mean a lot. When can we read Timeless Moments?


Thank you, Ruth! You are so kind for asking. I'm still waiting on my edits . . . I'm told to expect them this week. So holding my breath, wondering if I'll be plunged into a sea of red ink. After that, I guess it's how fast I make the turnaround. Sooooo, hopefully not too much longer . . .


----------



## RWhite7699

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hello, I am new here! I have just submitted a book to the Kindle Scout programme for the first time and was wondering if anyone here has any advice or knowledge about what to expect. I was directed here by a friend, and it already looks like a really great place!


Hi Rachel. You will like this board. Post the link to your book for us, and Steve will put you on the list. You can get a lot of nominations here. Welcome!


----------



## RWhite7699

I have Collapse, Lost Magic and Convenience in my slots. My daughter nominated Double-Edged and Amongst Friends for me. Good luck to all!


----------



## BethCarpenter

My campaign is over, so I can finally breathe and I much appreciate everyone who nominated. 

It was hard to choose, but I've made my noms for the next round. Thanks to Steve for the handy list in decending order.


----------



## RWhite7699

Just got my free copy of No Safe Place. Thanks, Mary. I'll do a review when I've finished it.


----------



## stillmyheart

RWhite7699 said:


> Just got my free copy of No Safe Place. Thanks, Mary. I'll do a review when I've finished it.


Yay, I'm excited to know what you think!

For anybody who didn't nominate it, or just wants to look at my shiny new product page, _No Safe Place_ is now available for preorder!


----------



## Horia Stoian

RWhite7699 said:


> I have Collapse, Lost Magic and Convenience in my slots. My daughter nominated Double-Edged and Amongst Friends for me. Good luck to all!


Many thanks to your daughter and to you as well! 

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Michele Brouder

JennyOBrien said:


> Hi gang
> Up to date with my nominations and marked Whyte Christmas as next when I've a free spot in a day or so. Good luck everyone


Thanks for putting me next on your list! Appreciate it.


----------



## Michele Brouder

stillmyheart said:


> Yay, I'm excited to know what you think!
> 
> For anybody who didn't nominate it, or just wants to look at my shiny new product page, _No Safe Place_ is now available for preorder!


Mary,
I've downloaded my copy, can't wait to read it. I'm in the middle of a book, but yours will be next.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Michele Brouder said:


> Thanks for putting me next on your list! Appreciate it.


You're welcome Michele, trying to be fair but you book is right up my street &#128518; And I'll have a free slot soon x


----------



## Michele Brouder

I've nominated my next 3 out of those with 3 days left. Good Luck!


----------



## RJD2

A couple more random observations that will probably be more help to people who haven't started their campaigns yet.

Wednesday's are their big days when the most campaigns start (as we can see by the army of us ending together here). My guess, and from my experience, this is from people who are submitting at the end of the previous week and over the weekend. They get approved on Monday and go live on Wednesday. I don't think this is a huge deal, because the books are so different and spread across genre's etc ... but given the limit of only 3 nominations at a time it's worth considering.

Second, it's interesting that it displays Mystery, Thriller, Suspense as my primary (header) genre, especially considering that it's the last genre I selected. I think this means one of two things: either the last genre you select is the most prominent, or prominence is decided by the hierarchy of genres on the main Scout page (Mystery's listed at the top down to YA at the bottom).


----------



## AaronFrale

stillmyheart said:


> For anybody who didn't nominate it, or just wants to look at my shiny new product page, _No Safe Place_ is now available for preorder!


That's really cool that you got a good turn around time! It's good to hear that they can push through a book quickly that's ready to go! Especially for us paranormal writers that are awaiting our decisions in the paranormal writer Christmas holiday season (Halloween).



RJD2 said:


> Wednesday's are their big days when the most campaigns start (as we can see by the army of us ending together here). My guess, and from my experience, this is from people who are submitting at the end of the previous week and over the weekend.


Yes, That's why I never submit a KS book on a Fri. Sat. or Sun. Of course that tactic didn't work out this time around because I was the same day as some awesome looking books (I'm looking at you, Greg and John). However, being on the same day as others really doesn't matter in the long run. According to Lincoln's site, they've picked books with low hits and zero to low H&T before, and they have selected books from the same genre on the same day. I think it boils down that they do seem to give each book consideration.

How much consideration, I'm assuming depends on the workload and your campaign results. For example, if they have 50 employees evaluating 150 books in a month, then I'm sure they probably read every single word of every single one and do a detailed analysis, so on and so forth. If they have only 2 employees evaluating 150 books, well then I'm sure the campaign results help reduce the workload by highlighting the ones that need serious consideration. If I were to guess that your campaign probably affects your consideration by some behind the curtain ratio of campaign success, number of books that need evaluation, number of employees doing the evaluating, etc. So I think if they have a lot of books on sameday, it may affect your chances of consideration if the campaign stats are low, but they also could have had very little books the week before which would improve your chances of consideration.

Just my thoughts, I could be wrong, and my wife has officially banned me from talking about Kindle stats at home, so I got to get my stat nerd out somehow!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AaronFrale said:


> That's really cool that you got a good turn around time! It's good to hear that they can push through a book quickly that's ready to go! Especially for us paranormal writers that are awaiting our decisions in the paranormal writer Christmas holiday season (Halloween).
> 
> Yes, That's why I never submit a KS book on a Fri. Sat. or Sun. Of course that tactic didn't work out this time around because I was the same day as some awesome looking books (I'm looking at you, Greg and John). However, being on the same day as others really doesn't matter in the long run. According to Lincoln's site, they've picked books with low hits and zero to low H&T before, and they have selected books from the same genre on the same day. I think it boils down that they do seem to give each book consideration.
> 
> How much consideration, I'm assuming depends on the workload and your campaign results. For example, if they have 50 employees evaluating 150 books in a month, then I'm sure they probably read every single word of every single one and do a detailed analysis, so on and so forth. If they have only 2 employees evaluating 150 books, well then I'm sure the campaign results help reduce the workload by highlighting the ones that need serious consideration. If I were to guess that your campaign probably affects your consideration by some behind the curtain ratio of campaign success, number of books that need evaluation, number of employees doing the evaluating, etc. So I think if they have a lot of books on sameday, it may affect your chances of consideration if the campaign stats are low, but they also could have had very little books the week before which would improve your chances of consideration.
> 
> Just my thoughts, I could be wrong, and my wife has officially banned me from talking about Kindle stats at home, so I got to get my stat nerd out somehow!


Same with me, lol. My wife hates it.

I think the 2-5 employees evaluating all novels is way closer to reality, at least in permanent staffing. My bet is every book gets consideration, but they use a lot of analytics to narrow down WHICH ones deserve extra attention. And, I bet, a lot of books they take one look at the cover or excerpt and just pitch it.


----------



## stillmyheart

Michele Brouder said:


> Mary,
> I've downloaded my copy, can't wait to read it. I'm in the middle of a book, but yours will be next.


Thank you! I look forward to your thoughts!



AaronFrale said:


> That's really cool that you got a good turn around time! It's good to hear that they can push through a book quickly that's ready to go! Especially for us paranormal writers that are awaiting our decisions in the paranormal writer Christmas holiday season (Halloween).


Yeah, I'm really surprised (but pleased) at how quickly it's all gone for me, tomorrow will be three weeks since I got the selected email, which is just... mind-boggling, from what I've read of other people's experiences.

And since I see people talking about campaign starts, I submitted mine on a Wednesday night (like, right around midnight), heard back the following Thursday morning (maybe about 10 hours later, which surprised me; I figured it'd take longer to approve the campaign), and my campaign started on that following Saturday. Not sure if that means anything in the long run, but throwing it out there.


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> Same with me, lol. My wife hates it.


Fist tap that! It's like sports stats for self-publishing nerds.

But yeah, I'm sure they reject some on excerpt alone, but I'm not sure about cover art, I've seen some cover art change from campaign to publication. I remember seeing one with particularly bad cover art (good excerpt though) that was selected but published with really nice art. I think it's still to the benefit of the author to have the best art they can have, at the very least they should get more nominations with good art and hopefully more reviews.

Hey Lincoln, you may be able to answer this being you are one of the selected and all, what about audiobooks? I know you give them audiobook rights in the kindle scout documentation, but I haven't seen a KS audiobook yet. I'm curious if they have some plans to start rolling out audiobook productions for some of their best sellers?



stillmyheart said:


> Yeah, I'm really surprised (but pleased) at how quickly it's all gone for me, tomorrow will be three weeks since I got the selected email, which is just... mind-boggling, from what I've read of other people's experiences.


That's very cool. It must be a wild ride. And going get wilder once you are released!


----------



## lincolnjcole

stillmyheart said:


> Yeah, I'm really surprised (but pleased) at how quickly it's all gone for me, tomorrow will be three weeks since I got the selected email, which is just... mind-boggling, from what I've read of other people's experiences.


It goes super fast now! Hopefully, you'll get some of that Amazon promotion...that sweet...sweet...promotion.

It's like a drug...you get a taste, then you want another hit! I released the second book in my series and I've paid back like 75-80% of what I spent editing it in the first three weeks without promoting it at all and keeping it at full price!


----------



## AaronFrale

I had to make some tough decisions today, so I nominated R.J., S.L., and Horia today. Sorry to the others I couldn't support.


----------



## stillmyheart

AaronFrale said:


> That's very cool. It must be a wild ride. And going get wilder once you are released!


I'm looking forward to it XD



lincolnjcole said:


> It goes super fast now! Hopefully, you'll get some of that Amazon promotion...that sweet...sweet...promotion.
> 
> It's like a drug...you get a taste, then you want another hit! I released the second book in my series and I've paid back like 75-80% of what I spent editing it in the first three weeks without promoting it at all and keeping it at full price!


Definitely looking forward to the promotion. I like attention, so that'll be fun XD


----------



## RWhite7699

AaronFrale said:


> I had to make some tough decisions today, so I nominated R.J., S.L., and Horia today. Sorry to the others I couldn't support.


Get someone in your family to nominate the others. I'm sure they will appreciate it.


----------



## AaronFrale

RWhite7699 said:


> Get someone in your family to nominate the others. I'm sure they will appreciate it.


Good idea! I'll send a couple of emails.


----------



## Lori Saltis

I nominated three of the top five. Wish I could nominate them all! It was a hard choice.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had one nom slot open and nominated:

Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.

Good luck Roy.

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

Lori Saltis said:


> I nominated three of the top five. Wish I could nominate them all! It was a hard choice.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Good to see you, Lori. I'm glad you're still hanging out here and nominating. What's happening with your book now?


----------



## ForeverSam

Saw a couple people say they were nominating me - I've already lost track because I suck - but thank you to everyone!
(Honestly I'll be so glad when this is over. My stats are pretty good...but I'm still just so nervous)


----------



## GARael

Just nominated Matters of Convenience and Collapse. Good luck, and fantastic covers!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sunday night and all Monday day and most of Monday night the wind blew and the rain fell and the power flickered and a couple of times the wind blew so hard that the house actually moved - and we've got a low little brickhouse bombshelter of a house - but we're still standing today. I'm heading back to the day job this morning. My wife will likely stay home from work and try and heal up.

For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
2 days left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
2 days left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
2 days left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
2 days left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
3 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
4 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
5 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
5 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
6 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
9 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
10 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
16 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
19 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
20 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
23 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
23 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
23 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
24 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
27 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Lots of hugs to you Greg  Was so convinced that your novel would get selected for publication.  As far as I could tell, you had a strong campaign. I truly wish that if you publish it through KDP you'll have good and steady sales! All the best Greg and congratulation for completing your novel! Lots of hugs! 

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## bfleetwood

Sorry to hear about 'Adoption' Greg - very disappointing. I was sure your book and Dragon Moon by Julie Nichols, in particular, would be chosen. Just keep up that self-belief. Not being selected does NOT mean that the book is unworthy and I strongly believe that you just know when something has to be...
B


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Collapse by R.J. Infantino
The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson

And since my three slots were filled, I signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
Double Edged by Horia Stoian

Best of luck to all four.

Mark


----------



## Greg Meritt

As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication. I wanted to thank all of you for your kindness and support and rest assured I will be lurking around the forums, keeping my nominations full and supporting everyone here through their campaigns. 

Oh, and here are my stats: 710 hours H&T, 2,800 page views (there you go, Lincoln). Funny, but it was only one working day for me to get the rejection notice. Campaign ended Saturday night, I found out Monday evening.  

Best of luck to all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Greg Meritt said:


> As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication. I wanted to thank all of you for your kindness and support and rest assured I will be lurking around the forums, keeping my nominations full and supporting everyone here through their campaigns.
> 
> Oh, and here are my stats: 710 hours H&T, 2,800 page views (there you go, Lincoln). Funny, but it was only one working day for me to get the rejection notice. Campaign ended Saturday night, I found out Monday evening.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


Added to the spreadsheet. Those are some impressive stats. We have about 50 people worth of self-reported stats now, but would certainly be nice to get some more to help improve the data!


----------



## Greg Meritt

bfleetwood said:


> Sorry to hear about 'Adoption' Greg - very disappointing. I was sure your book and Dragon Moon by Julie Nichols, in particular, would be chosen. Just keep up that self-belief. Not being selected does NOT mean that the book is unworthy and I strongly believe that you just know when something has to be...
> B


Thank you so much, B, I appreciate the kind words. I will hold to the fact that many, many good works and great authors have been rejected numerous times before getting published. Never give up! (But I might take a day and lick my wounds). 

@Horia, thank you and good luck to you!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

lincolnjcole said:


> Added to the spreadsheet. Those are some impressive stats. We have about 50 people worth of self-reported stats now, but would certainly be nice to get some more to help improve the data!


Did you add my latest, Lincoln?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lexi Revellian said:


> Did you add my latest, Lincoln?


Yep, I think I got yours in there!


----------



## Lara B

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, it's sometimes hard to tell where traffic comes from, even with all the link data.
> 
> Your result is all the more amazing for being pretty spontaneous. I don't think my fan base has quite reached that point. Maybe it will someday.


Again, you're super sweet, Bill  I wouldn't say I have a fan base yet. This will be my first full-length published novel. I've been attending writing seminars and workshops and conferences and studying the craft for the past 5 years. I've won several contests. But this will be my first published novel. Like you, I'm hoping to build a fan base


----------



## Lexi Revellian

lincolnjcole said:


> Yep, I think I got yours in there!


Can't see them on your chart. Btw, are you allowed to tell us which book was selected with zero hours H & T and 293 page views?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Greg Meritt said:


> As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication. I wanted to thank all of you for your kindness and support and rest assured I will be lurking around the forums, keeping my nominations full and supporting everyone here through their campaigns.
> 
> Oh, and here are my stats: 710 hours H&T, 2,800 page views (there you go, Lincoln). Funny, but it was only one working day for me to get the rejection notice. Campaign ended Saturday night, I found out Monday evening.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


As near as I can tell, the competition is pretty fierce, so that should be some consolation. I've yet to read a Kindle Scout excerpt I didn't think was strong. When one's book is up against so many strong books, literally anything could happen. As others have said, I've no doubt your book will do well when it's released.


----------



## Lara B

Greg Meritt said:


> As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication. I wanted to thank all of you for your kindness and support and rest assured I will be lurking around the forums, keeping my nominations full and supporting everyone here through their campaigns.
> 
> Oh, and here are my stats: 710 hours H&T, 2,800 page views (there you go, Lincoln). Funny, but it was only one working day for me to get the rejection notice. Campaign ended Saturday night, I found out Monday evening.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


I just checked in on my "past nominations" and saw the news, Greg. I was pulling for you. I've written a novel about a woman visiting India who encounters a little girl (a brothel baby) and struggles to rescue her from a future as a sex slave. An agent is currently considering it. Completely different from Wantland Files, I know. I believe in that book and it's so important to me. But it's a tougher sell. Though there is a market for it (think Kite Runner), it's a narrower market. You ran a great campaign! Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## Kay7979

Greg, I was stunned to see the news. When I saw people writing to you, saying they were sorry, I was totally confused. Then I checked the "My recent nominations" page and shook my head in amazement. Unbelievable. 

If you're like me, it will take the better part of the day for the news to sink in, and then you'll shift gears and start moving again. Today, the formatter is starting work on Beyond the Forest. What's your next step for The Adoption?


----------



## Greg Meritt

Kay7979 said:


> Greg, I was stunned to see the news. When I saw people writing to you, saying they were sorry, I was totally confused. Then I checked the "My recent nominations" page and shook my head in amazement. Unbelievable.
> 
> If you're like me, it will take the better part of the day for the news to sink in, and then you'll shift gears and start moving again. Today, the formatter is starting work on Beyond the Forest. What's your next step for The Adoption?


Thank you Kay, I believe you are correct, the news is still sinking in. Glad to hear you're getting closer with "Beyond the Forest" - I'm fairly certain that I will self-publish, but I will take the day to sit back and contemplate on the next step. Most importantly, though, is to continue writing.



Bill Hiatt said:


> As near as I can tell, the competition is pretty fierce, so that should be some consolation. I've yet to read a Kindle Scout excerpt I didn't think was strong. When one's book is up against so many strong books, literally anything could happen. As others have said, I've no doubt your book will do well when it's released.


Thank you, Bill, be pulling for you through your campaign!



Lara B said:


> I just checked in on my "past nominations" and saw the news, Greg. I was pulling for you. I've written a novel about a woman visiting India who encounters a little girl (a brothel baby) and struggles to rescue her from a future as a sex slave. An agent is currently considering it. Completely different from Wantland Files, I know. I believe in that book and it's so important to me. But it's a tougher sell. Though there is a market for it (think Kite Runner), it's a narrower market. You ran a great campaign! Sending positive energy your way.


Thanks for the positive energy, Lara, and look forward to reading your book - it looks interesting.


----------



## RWhite7699

Greg Meritt said:


> As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication. I wanted to thank all of you for your kindness and support and rest assured I will be lurking around the forums, keeping my nominations full and supporting everyone here through their campaigns.
> 
> Oh, and here are my stats: 710 hours H&T, 2,800 page views (there you go, Lincoln). Funny, but it was only one working day for me to get the rejection notice. Campaign ended Saturday night, I found out Monday evening.
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> [/quote
> 
> I'm so sorry, Greg, and so surprised. I really thought you had it sewed up. I can't even imagine why they turned you down so quickly. Now I keep expecting my rejection to pop up in my e-mail any time. Don't let this slow you down.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just finished the painstaking task of trying to select three of the five whose campaigns end in two days--a very tough job. I'm off to recruit someone now to nominate the other two.

I'm glad I'm not one of the editors who has to make the final choice on these titles. Each one I've looked at since I first started nominating appeals to me, even though the appeals are very different.

Given the number of people I've run across in other forums who seemed to have delusions of grandeur, I'm surprised there aren't more mediocre selections in the process. I'm guessing that first screening may be pretty effective. Of course, I'm not reading every single one, just the ones I'm considering nominating.

The only thing I've noticed among the entries that was somewhat less effective was the cover (present company excepted). I've seen a few that looked more amateurish, but then again, a cover problem would be far easier for Amazon to fix than a major manuscript problem. I would suppose those books draw less internal traffic, though, so perhaps it's not been an issue so far for the Scout editors.


----------



## bfleetwood

Well, it has been a month since I had my 'not selected' email and it took a few days to recover from the disappointment but since then there has been a mad flurry of activity: edits, formatting, launch team preparations and a plan of getting the kindle version out at the same time as the printed copy (plus a weeks holiday ). I have joined several author sites, read advice until it has sent me dizzy and had some great help and positive encouragement from friends and other authors here. Just awaiting the final proof but - providing I can add it (!) - here is my newly enhanced cover which has 'Chromatic' additions. Hopefully only a few weeks off publication and all my lovely nominators will get advised it is ready to go.. now gone full circle on the excitement and can thoroughly recommend the 'getting down to business' advice given out on these threads. B


----------



## bfleetwood

Can only seem to show you the new cover as my profile pic... ho hum! B


----------



## AaronFrale

I'm sorry to hear, Greg, about The Adoption. I thought for sure they would pick it. Best wishes for your future publishing endeavours!


----------



## Lori Saltis

bfleetwood said:


> Well, it has been a month since I had my 'not selected' email and it took a few days to recover from the disappointment but since then there has been a mad flurry of activity: edits, formatting, launch team preparations and a plan of getting the kindle version out at the same time as the printed copy (plus a weeks holiday  ). I have joined several author sites, read advice until it has sent me dizzy and had some great help and positive encouragement from friends and other authors here. Just awaiting the final proof but - providing I can add it (!) - here is my newly enhanced cover which has 'Chromatic' additions. Hopefully only a few weeks off publication and all my lovely nominators will get advised it is ready to go.. now gone full circle on the excitement and can thoroughly recommend the 'getting down to business' advice given out on these threads.


Same here! So much advice... One take away is that this isn't a one-size-fits-all business. Some advice will work for my book. Some won't. Another is that there's no way around the learning curve. I've got to publish and learn by trial and error. Fake will be available on November 1! I hope.


----------



## Lori Saltis

bfleetwood said:


> Can only seem to show you the new cover as my profile pic... ho hum! B


Looks great, though! Love the colors. Best of luck to you!


----------



## bfleetwood

Lori Saltis said:


> Looks great, though! Love the colors. Best of luck to you!


Thanks Lori and can't wait to read yours - like you say, a steep learning curve but it has to be done. B


----------



## RWhite7699

Yeah, got my rejection too. I am going straight to KDP today. Best wishes for all the rest of you in limbo.


----------



## bfleetwood

So sorry Ruth - fast action - I am well impressed with your speed of action. B


----------



## Horia Stoian

RWhite7699 said:


> Yeah, got my rejection too. I am going straight to KDP today. Best wishes for all the rest of you in limbo.


So sorry to hear that  I thought you would be chosen. Your book was on review for some time now and among the last ones to get the "yes" or the "no". I was under the impression that if they take a long time to review a book, then that particular book must be close to succeed.  Hugs! 

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Horia Stoian

With so many rejections I'm not really looking foreword for my campaign to be over anymore... 

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Michele Brouder

Greg and Ruth, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Surprised actually. Glad to hear that you're going to KDP right away Ruth. Hang in there.

My campaign ends in a few days. Half of me is dreading it and the other half just wants it over so I can move on with my life.


----------



## Browland86

I'm sorry to hear your news, Greg and Ruth. I thought you both had a strong chance. But after a strong campaign, I hope that you have success if you decide to go ahead with self-publishing!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Question for our resident statistician, Lincoln Cole: of the books selected, what genre is most popular? Least popular? I'm curious if you broke down the numbers of books selected each month for each genre, where they would fall.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Greg Meritt said:


> As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication. I wanted to thank all of you for your kindness and support and rest assured I will be lurking around the forums, keeping my nominations full and supporting everyone here through their campaigns.
> 
> Oh, and here are my stats: 710 hours H&T, 2,800 page views (there you go, Lincoln). Funny, but it was only one working day for me to get the rejection notice. Campaign ended Saturday night, I found out Monday evening.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


So sorry to hear that, Gregg. I hope you get lucky with your next attempt, if you plan to go through it again. I must say, I am surprised - your stats were so good on WriteOn! If it was because you are a first-time author, then that's a silly reason. Best of luck with the book, though. I hope it does well for you!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Yeah, got my rejection too. I am going straight to KDP today. Best wishes for all the rest of you in limbo.


 
I'm sure, however, that it will sell very well once the public gets a chance.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> With so many rejections I'm not really looking foreword for my campaign to be over anymore...
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Yes, I had kind of the same reaction. The more promising books get shot down, the more nervous I get.

What we all need to remind ourselves is that this is still better than the potentially very long wait for a publishing decision with most trads. Unnerving as the process is, there is something to be said for it being over relatively quickly and for being part of a supportive community while it's going on.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> What we all need to remind ourselves is that this is still better than the potentially very long wait for a publishing decision with most trads. Unnerving as the process is, there is something to be said for it being over relatively quickly and for being part of a supportive community while it's going on.


My sentiments exactly. From what I've seen of the programme so far, it looks to be a great resource for writers and readers alike and I am thrilled to be a part of it. The fact that it also builds communities such as this one is also a sign of its effectiveness. There is a reason I came here first instead of going down the traditional route!
BTW, how do you get those little book icons at the bottom of your posts??


----------



## AaronFrale

I'm sorry Ruth! Glad you are going to kdp! Have an awesome release!


----------



## Michele Brouder

RachelEWollaston said:


> My sentiments exactly. From what I've seen of the programme so far, it looks to be a great resource for writers and readers alike and I am thrilled to be a part of it. The fact that it also builds communities such as this one is also a sign of its effectiveness. There is a reason I came here first instead of going down the traditional route!
> BTW, how do you get those little book icons at the bottom of your posts??


Rachel, 
Go up to the top and under 'Authors' click on 'Author Signature Tool'.
Welcome to the group!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Michele Brouder said:


> Rachel,
> Go up to the top and under 'Authors' click on 'Author Signature Tool'.
> Welcome to the group!


Got it! Thanks, Michele. And thanks for the welcome, too!


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> What we all need to remind ourselves is that this is still better than the potentially very long wait for a publishing decision


Yes, it's a much shorter wait. I had a book with a major sci fi label where the editor contacted me to say it was on the "good enough for a closer look pile". It was on that pile for 2 1/2 years. I released it a month ago after after a pretty lackluster KS and it's doing decent. I always wondered what woulda happened if I kdped it 3 years ago when I wrote it.


----------



## RachelWollaston

AaronFrale said:


> Yes, it's a much shorter wait. I had a book with a major sci fi label where the editor contacted me to say it was on the "good enough for a closer look pile". It was on that pile for 2 1/2 years. I released it a month ago after after a pretty lackluster KS and it's doing decent. I always wondered what woulda happened if I kdped it 3 years ago when I wrote it.


2 1/2 years??!! That's crazy. It certainly does seem like the indie route is the most practical route nowadays. I'm glad I went down that path with my first novel. That wait would probably have put me off writing any more books!


----------



## stillmyheart

Greg Meritt said:


> As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication. I wanted to thank all of you for your kindness and support and rest assured I will be lurking around the forums, keeping my nominations full and supporting everyone here through their campaigns.
> 
> Oh, and here are my stats: 710 hours H&T, 2,800 page views (there you go, Lincoln). Funny, but it was only one working day for me to get the rejection notice. Campaign ended Saturday night, I found out Monday evening.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


I know I've already said it, but I was so sure you would get picked. I actually said, "Already?!" out loud when I got the email. Such a bummer, but I look forward to reading it when you self-publish!



RWhite7699 said:


> Yeah, got my rejection too. I am going straight to KDP today. Best wishes for all the rest of you in limbo.


Ack! So sorry, Ruth  I'll be looking for yours as well!


----------



## stillmyheart

lincolnjcole said:


> Added to the spreadsheet. Those are some impressive stats. We have about 50 people worth of self-reported stats now, but would certainly be nice to get some more to help improve the data!


I mentioned mine in here before, but I don't think you saw them. I had 205 hours in Hot & Trending, and 1.6K views (almost 1.7K, it was 1,695).


----------



## MichelleKidd

Greg Meritt said:


> As some of you already know, my book, The Adoption, was not selected for publication.


Since I've already spoken to you, you know how disappointed I am. But I will say again . . . I believe in you and the success of Adoption. As an early beta reader, I know it is well written Praying much success for you.



RWhite7699 said:


> Yeah, got my rejection too. I am going straight to KDP today. Best wishes for all the rest of you in limbo.


So sorry to hear that, Ruth! You had such a strong campaign as well. Happy to see you aren't going to let any grass grow under your feet before you click the submit button. Looking forward to reading!



lincolnjcole said:


> We have about 50 people worth of self-reported stats now, but would certainly be nice to get some more to help improve the data!


Lincoln, Did you get my stats? I posted them some time back, but you are welcome to use them if you are still need numbers. 
I had 709 hours in H&T and 2877 views.


----------



## MichelleKidd

bfleetwood said:


> Can only seem to show you the new cover as my profile pic... ho hum! B


Hi, B!  Feels like forever since I've said hello.
Love the full cover. Very polished and eye-catching!


----------



## Kay7979

@Ruth, so sorry to hear they didn't take Serendipity. It's nice, though, that you're no stranger to self publishing. 

@Beth Fleetwood. I really like your new, enhanced cover. The colors look great! 

@Michele. I'm hoping the seasonality of your book will help you!

To everyone currently in campaigns, I think Kindle Scout is a great program, and I would have been happy if they had taken my book, but keep in mind, being accepted has it's downside. You're giving up a number of rights in exchange for Amazon marketing and a very small advance. Sure, you can market the print version of your book elsewhere, but your ebook is tied up with Amazon for five years. And while most people don't plan to make an audiobook, it can be lucrative in some cases, and you're giving up those rights as well. (I've heard Amazon is reconsidering their audiobook policy, but it's still in effect currently.) 

For all I know, a year from now, I may be glad I'm not tied to an exclusive deal with Amazon. A well-known fantasy author (whose name I won't mention) cautioned me about going through Kindle Scout, and thinks I'm better off self-publishing. Who knows, maybe he's right. 

So if your book is not accepted, it's not the end of the world and don't be discouraged.


----------



## Greg Meritt

AaronFrale said:


> I'm sorry to hear, Greg, about The Adoption. I thought for sure they would pick it. Best wishes for your future publishing endeavours!


Thank you, Aaron - best of luck to you!



MichelleKidd said:


> Since I've already spoken to you, you know how disappointed I am. But I will say again . . . I believe in you and the success of Adoption. As an early beta reader, I know it is well written Praying much success for you.


Thank you again, Michelle, you've always been so supportive - I wish you all the success with Timeless Moments, and being an early beta reader myself, your book is going to be a best seller! 



stillmyheart said:


> I know I've already said it, but I was so sure you would get picked. I actually said, "Already?!" out loud when I got the email. Such a bummer, but I look forward to reading it when you self-publish!
> 
> Ack! So sorry, Ruth  I'll be looking for yours as well!


Thank you, Mary.

@Ruth - I'm just shaking my head. Unbelievable. Hope you plan on self-publishing soon.


----------



## AaronFrale

RachelEWollaston said:


> 2 1/2 years??!! That's crazy. It certainly does seem like the indie route is the most practical route nowadays. I'm glad I went down that path with my first novel. That wait would probably have put me off writing any more books!


Yes, it's quite absurd. I understand why. They probably have slews of books to choose from. But eitherway the wait time has stopped me from submitting to traditional publishers all together.


----------



## Greg Meritt

bfleetwood said:


> Can only seem to show you the new cover as my profile pic... ho hum! B


The new cover looks great, B!



RachelEWollaston said:


> So sorry to hear that, Gregg. I hope you get lucky with your next attempt, if you plan to go through it again. I must say, I am surprised - your stats were so good on WriteOn! If it was because you are a first-time author, then that's a silly reason. Best of luck with the book, though. I hope it does well for you!


Thank you, Rachel - I wanted to welcome you to kboards and look forward to nominating your book. Glad you found your way here.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Kay7979 said:


> You're giving up a number of rights in exchange for Amazon marketing and a very small advance.


Kay, you're right, but let's not forget that in some countries where the average monthly income is around $300, that $1500 advance is very appealing, so it all depends on your location.

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Kay7979

Horia Stoian said:


> Kay, you're right, but let's not forget that in some countries where the average income per month is around $300, that $1500 advance is very appealing.
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Yes, that's a very good point. KS makes sense for many authors for whom there is little or no downside, and that probably describes a majority of authors.


----------



## RJD2

Kay7979 said:


> And while most people don't plan to make an audiobook, it can be lucrative in some cases, and you're giving up those rights as well. (I've heard Amazon is reconsidering their audiobook policy, but it's still in effect currently.)


I'm curious, has anyone seen a kindle scout winning book get an audiobook? I'll be the first to admit that I haven't checked every book, but it would be disappointing to sign away those rights and never getting one.


----------



## Lara B

RJD2 said:


> I'm curious, has anyone seen a kindle scout winning book get an audiobook? I'll be the first to admit that I haven't checked every book, but it would be disappointing to sign away those rights and never getting one.


They retain the audiobook rights for 2 years. After 2 years, if Amazon does not produce an audiobook, the rights revert back to the author. You just have to ask for them back in writing


----------



## Kay7979

RJD2 said:


> I'm curious, has anyone seen a kindle scout winning book get an audiobook? I'll be the first to admit that I haven't checked every book, but it would be disappointing to sign away those rights and never getting one.


From what I've heard, they've never made an audiobook from a Kindle Scout book. And they're thinking about returning those right to the authors. I don't think they've ever had a book that they believed would privide enough return on their audiobook investment.


----------



## BethCarpenter

So sorry to hear, Greg. I'm surprised - you were camped out on H&T.

Ruth, sorry about your news, too. Hugs.



lincolnjcole said:


> Added to the spreadsheet. Those are some impressive stats. We have about 50 people worth of self-reported stats now, but would certainly be nice to get some more to help improve the data!


Where can I find this spreadsheet?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> From what I've heard, they've never made an audiobook from a Kindle Scout book. And they're thinking about returning those right to the authors. I don't think they've ever had a book that they believed would privide enough return on their audiobook investment.


I once tried to find a Scout winner audiobook and couldn't. However, I'd read the details and knew you could get those rights back after two years, so I wasn't worried.

The conventional wisdom seems to be that only bestselling indie authors are likely to recoup their investment from audiobooks. I know my one attempt sold only sporadically after it fell off the new list. The problem--which Amazon could probably reduce if it thought about--is that there aren't very many ways to promote indie audiobooks. For Scout winners, Amazon's own marketing muscle might just be able to do the trick. Perhaps they should experiment with one or two titles and see what they can do. For indies, Amazon could make AMS ads available for audiobooks. I've made that suggestion more than once, been told it was a really good idea, and then--nothing. Audiobooks are at a price point that would probably make for a good ROI, certainly better than one can get on ebooks, and we could target people actually shopping for ebooks on Amazon.

I believe Amazon would do a Scout audiobook if a title performed unusually well. We need to keep in mind that the program is still pretty young.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> For all I know, a year from now, I may be glad I'm not tied to an exclusive deal with Amazon. A well-known fantasy author (whose name I won't mention) cautioned me about going through Kindle Scout, and thinks I'm better off self-publishing. Who knows, maybe he's right.
> 
> So if your book is not accepted, it's not the end of the world and don't be discouraged.


I've heard the argument that someone selling really well on his or her own probably won't do that much better, even with some Amazon marketing. In that scenario, it would make sense to continue on one's own. I'm not sure I see the downside, though, for someone like me. I get good responses in general from people who read my books, I get good editorial reviews--but I don't get a huge number of sales. I hope I'm not deluding myself, but I've always thought that with more exposure, my books could really take off.

Scout looks a little like a hybrid: some of the advantages of trad, but very few of the disadvantages. The advance is small, but the royalties are higher than a lot of trad authors get, and rights reversion looks relatively easy if one doesn't sell well. It also sounds as if the editors are easier to get along with than many. For those who find this important, there's also the plus of no longer being exclusively self published. For some, that really doesn't matter, but having a publisher does still give a writer a boost in the eyes of some.


----------



## bfleetwood

Thanks for thumbs up on cover guys (& gals) - Lincoln feel free to add my stats which were 2759 views with 713 in H&T. Good luck to those still on the campaign trail, in limbo and getting ready to be published wherever you're up to. B (Becky!)


----------



## Used To Be BH

bfleetwood said:


> Thanks for thumbs up on cover guys (& gals) - Lincoln feel free to add my stats which were 2759 views with 713 in H&T. Good luck to those still on the campaign trail, in limbo and getting ready to be published wherever you're up to. B (Becky!)


Like everyone else, I'm loving that cover--very vibrant.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Greg Meritt said:


> Thank you, Rachel - I wanted to welcome you to kboards and look forward to nominating your book. Glad you found your way here.


Thanks, Greg! Happy to be here. My campaign goes live in a couple of hours, so looking forward to seeing what happens


----------



## AaronFrale

2 years isn't long to wait for your audiobook rights back. I think they are totally worth it. For me it's not about the money at this phase in my writing life, it's the exposure. I'd gladly give KS 20% of those royalties or an audiobook producer a royalty split just to have the book out there. Maybe if writing ever becomes my day job, I sing different tunes.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Filled my free slots. Goodluck "Collapse" and "Amongst Friends"

Only 9 days left for Ragdoll. Getting excited!


----------



## BethCarpenter

Just got the rejection for After The Fireweed, but it was a good experience, especially getting to hang out with you here. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## bfleetwood

Sorry to hear your news Beth - keep writing B


----------



## Carey Lewis

Hey everyone, I'm still here, lurking in the shadows. I've been working on the next book and still following along. I really can't believe the people that are getting rejected! I thought many of you would get selected for sure and were very strong contenders. I'm very sorry you guys didn't get selected, can't say as I like the chances for my book now.

Keep your chins up and get working on the next great work guys! You have a lot of people that are excited for it!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

RachelEWollaston said:


> Thanks, Greg! Happy to be here. My campaign goes live in a couple of hours, so looking forward to seeing what happens


Hi Rachel! Good to see you over here. Good luck with _Seeing Blue_.


----------



## RachelWollaston

My campaign is live!! Let the insanity begin!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DDQ7HVBHR2TV


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lara B said:


> I just checked in on my "past nominations" and saw the news, Greg. I was pulling for you. I've written a novel about a woman visiting India who encounters a little girl (a brothel baby) and struggles to rescue her from a future as a sex slave. An agent is currently considering it. Completely different from Wantland Files, I know. I believe in that book and it's so important to me. But it's a tougher sell. Though there is a market for it (think Kite Runner), it's a narrower market. You ran a great campaign! Sending positive energy your way.


Tougher sell? The market in India is huge and if you've written the right book it might just take off. If your agent doesn't grab it I'd think about it getting it out there yourself.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right, so Belinda just headed off to work - armed with a package of tissue, a daytime cold med, and some soup.

As for me, I'm heading to work shortly. Just have to get through tomorrow and then I've got Friday off.

For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
1 day left  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
1 day left  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
1 day left  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
1 day left  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
2 days left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
3 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
4 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
4 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
5 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
8 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
9 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
15 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
18 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
19 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
22 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
22 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
22 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
23 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
26 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
29 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
29 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Ok, I am so glad to be at the end of this campaign!

@Kay regarding the seasonality of my book, I thought it might be a hindrance because although romance is a big category, holiday romance is a narrow niche. But fingers crossed

@Beth, saw your book wasn't chosen. Condolences. I'm writing this a lot lately; it's disheartening

@Mary, I noticed you book wasn't in production very long! Well done. Like I said, I'm reading it next.


----------



## AaronFrale

I'm sorry to hear, Beth. My best wishes for your future writing endeavors.


----------



## Kay7979

Beth, sorry to see the news. I'm afraid to look at my nominations screen anymore. I feel like I'm jinxing people by checking the status of my nominations.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Hi Steve:

My campaign is now live (starting today). Muse Song by Sarah Biglow.


----------



## RachelWollaston

My campaign page says 0 page views, even though I know people have nominated. Is that supposed to happen??


----------



## Carey Lewis

It only updates once a day, I think someone said either 5 am or pm (I'm on Thailand time) so you don't have to drive yourself crazy hitting the refresh button every five seconds like I used to do!


----------



## Kay7979

RachelEWollaston said:


> My campaign page says 0 page views, even though I know people have nominated. Is that supposed to happen??


Data won't be available till 5:15 EDT tomorrow.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Beth, just heard the news. My condolences...so, so sorry.


----------



## Greg Meritt

Michele Brouder said:


> Ok, I am so glad to be at the end of this campaign!
> 
> @Kay regarding the seasonality of my book, I thought it might be a hindrance because although romance is a big category, holiday romance is a narrow niche. But fingers crossed
> 
> @Beth, saw your book wasn't chosen. Condolences. I'm writing this a lot lately; it's disheartening
> 
> @Mary, I noticed you book wasn't in production very long! Well done. Like I said, I'm reading it next.


Michele, only 3 days left! I have a good feeling about your book and with all the rejections, they have to pick one soon (it will be yours).


----------



## RachelWollaston

Carey Lewis said:


> It only updates once a day, I think someone said either 5 am or pm (I'm on Thailand time) so you don't have to drive yourself crazy hitting the refresh button every five seconds like I used to do!


Ah, okay, makes sense. I am also a serial-refresher!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelEWollaston said:


> Ah, okay, makes sense. I am also a serial-refresher!


It's really fortunate for us that data doesn't arrive in real time. I for one would never get away from the screen.

(As it is, I find myself refreshing the campaign page to see if I'm still hot.)


----------



## lincolnjcole

For sure! if we had real time data we would obsessively check it. Even as things are, just checking hot and trending constantly is exhausting!


----------



## MichelleKidd

BethCarpenter said:


> Just got the rejection for After The Fireweed, but it was a good experience, especially getting to hang out with you here. Thanks for all your support.


Sorry to hear that, Beth!  What are your plans now?


----------



## Used To Be BH

BethCarpenter said:


> Just got the rejection for After The Fireweed, but it was a good experience, especially getting to hang out with you here. Thanks for all your support.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Your book looked like an interesting combination of elements in a different setting from what one sees all the time--a very creative endeavor. I'm pretty sure it will sell well when you release it.

Actually, if there would be something better than being selected, it would be overhearing this beginning of a conversation in the Scout offices a year from now: "OK, who's the idiot who turned down Beth Carpenter's book?"


----------



## JennyOBrien

Good luck Rachel and sorry Beth. I'll be allowed to vote again shortly and will choose those coming to the end. Good luck Whyte Christmas, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> 2 years isn't long to wait for your audiobook rights back. I think they are totally worth it. For me it's not about the money at this phase in my writing life, it's the exposure. I'd gladly give KS 20% of those royalties or an audiobook producer a royalty split just to have the book out there. Maybe if writing ever becomes my day job, I sing different tunes.


As much as I dream about doing well enough to make a living out of writing, there are days when it's nice to not be dependent on it. I find it's much easier to take the little setbacks in stride than it would be if they were jeopardizing my paycheck. Then, instead of spending so much time on this thread, I'd be over gnashing my teeth on the one about the latest KU snafu.

This isn't funny to the person involved (nor would it be to me in his situation), but when I saw this statement, I had to laugh. It started something like, "I _only_ made $8,000 last month in KU." (emphasis mine)

I think if I added up all my writing income from the last four years, it might equal $8,000--maybe.

Yeah, it's good to know there are many people who can make a living out of writing--but there are days I'm glad I'm not one of them.


----------



## bfleetwood

Mark Gardner said:


> After reading these epic times on H&T, I wonder if I even have a chance...
> 
> 22 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 121 Total page views


Not the determining factor as others will testify so hang on in there - maybe you need to up your networking? Try Headtalker? Others say this has worked well. Have saved your book for later. Sounds like a great tribute to the original. B


----------



## RachelWollaston

Yay, #9 on H&T! Thank you so much, everyone! 

[URL=https://kindlescout.amazon]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DDQ7HVBHR2TV[/url]


----------



## Michele Brouder

RachelEWollaston said:


> Ah, okay, makes sense. I am also a serial-refresher!


My name is Michele and I'm a serial-refresher.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Thanks Jenny and Greg for your kind words! I see all these rejections and I have to admit, I feel a little sick.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> After reading these epic times on H&T, I wonder if I even have a chance...
> 
> 22 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 121 Total page views


I have felt the same way, particularly when people with alarmingly high stats didn't make it, but occasionally books with low stats are chosen. We aren't really sure exactly what the Scout editors do, but it is clear they don't rely exclusively on those numbers. I would speculate they may influence the order in which books are considered, and it would be logical to think they might be tiebreakers, but they aren't the only thing involved. Lincoln could respond in more detail, but some books have been selected with relatively low figures.

All of that said, I agonize over mine. As this is my first campaign, I've experimented with advertising and found it a very mixed bag (and difficult to analyze, since clicks from email marketing will get lumped into the "direct traffic," as will people who copy and paste the link rather than clicking from some other web address). Among low-cost options, an FB ad increased my page views about as much as anything. FB went from being a minor source of hits to #3 to #1 in 48 hours. Now it's holding at #2.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Mark Gardner said:


> After reading these epic times on H&T, I wonder if I even have a chance...
> 
> 22 Days Left
> 0 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 121 Total page views


Have you tried Facebook? What about having family and friends sharing on FB? FB has been the main driver for me. I asked friends and family to post on certain days(to space it out) and for them to explain what it was about. 'Help my sister get a book contract, etc. If the book is selected, you'll get a free ecopy.' I'd recommend that.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Guys, my full cover for the paperback version is ready!  If you want to check it out and tell me what you think of it, follow this link to my website. 

Cover Reveal: http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html

Nominate the novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Horia Stoian said:


> Guys, my full cover for the paperback version is ready!  If you want to check it out and tell me what you think of it, follow this link to my website.
> 
> Cover Reveal: http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html
> 
> Nominate the novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Horia, there's a typo in the blurb, first line, 'knowt'. The typeface looks as if it's been stretched sideways - is this intentional? I like the noir image, but could you make his ear less red? And put your name on the spine...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Guys, my full cover for the paperback version is ready!  If you want to check it out and tell me what you think of it, follow this link to my website.
> 
> Cover Reveal: http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html
> 
> Nominate the novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


I love the design. I'm find the back cover font a little hard on my eyes, though.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Lexi Revellian said:


> Horia, there's a typo in the blurb, first line, 'knowt'. The typeface looks as if it's been stretched sideways - is this intentional? I like the noir image, but could you make his ear less red? And put your name on the spine...


Damn, I guess I was to excited about it that I didn't noticed the typo  I got it fixed though  Thanks a lot  The typeface was actually stretched the other way around due to the trim size of the book 5.06 X 7.81. I donn't wanted it 6X9. As for the ear, that's a good suggestion, I'll make it less red before publishing it. Also, yes, I can put my name on the spine. That's a good idea as well Thank youuuuuuuu 

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> I don't have a FaceBook account. Maybe I'll get lucky and people will share on FB after nominating it. I'll probably try to focus on FB and Twitter when I'm on my last few days.


Social media does have its uses, though you will probably do better with it next campaign than this one. It's a long-term rather than short-term strategy. FB fans and Twitter followers will be more likely to do something once they get to know you. The strategy relies on building a community first, then engaging that community in your writing career. That said, I sometimes target FB ads at people other than my fans based on their interests. That can work if you need a quick shot. In the long run, though, building a reliable following takes time.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> I love the design. I'm find the back cover font a little hard on my eyes, though.


Will keep this in mind Bill!  That's one of those things that you don't want to happen (for readers to have a hard time reading the text).

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Carey Lewis

Existence is also misspelled and you might want to get rid of the "Kindle" part if it's a paperback.

Good luck!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Here's an idea guys... What about not putting anything on the spine? For me, a book that is on a shelf but doesn't have anything written on the spine makes me curious to pick it up...

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Horia Stoian

Carey Lewis said:


> Existence is also misspelled and you might want to get rid of the "Kindle" part if it's a paperback.
> 
> Good luck!


The Kindle part I want it to stay as I will sell it in different bookstores and I need people to know that they can find it on kindle as well  Thanks for bringing the existence part to my attention! Got it fixed!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Here's an idea guys... What about not putting anything on the spine? For me, a book that is on a shelf but doesn't have anything written on the spine makes me curious to pick it up...
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


An interesting thought, but once I've bought a book, I'd have a harder time finding it on my shelf if there was nothing on the spine. For people with a lot of books, that could be an issue.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Horia Stoian said:


> Here's an idea guys... What about not putting anything on the spine? For me, a book that is on a shelf but doesn't have anything written on the spine makes me curious to pick it up...
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Readers are more likely to put it down to amateurishness than a conscious choice, I would say.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Lexi Revellian said:


> Readers are more likely to put it down to amateurishness than a conscious choice, I would say.


Then I'll put the name on it as you sugested


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> An interesting thought, but once I've bought a book, I'd have a harder time finding it on my shelf if there was nothing on the spine. For people with a lot of books, that could be an issue.


Good point you have there Bill! Then I'll do as Lexi sugested


----------



## Horia Stoian

Alright, so all typos have been fixed (as far as I can tell) thanks to you guys  So happy they warn't included on the campaign page (

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Lara B

Horia Stoian said:


> Alright, so all typos have been fixed (as far as I can tell) thanks to you guys  So happy they warn't included on the campaign page (
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Did someone else already catch that "improperely" is misspelled on the back cover?


----------



## Horia Stoian

Lara B said:


> Did someone else already catch that "improperely" is misspelled on the back cover?


Actually I did  Was just changing it  Thank you 2 

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Horia Stoian

I wonder if having a lot of nominations can actually do more harm than good... Amazon would have to give away many free books and since they don't do free promotions for those selected novels, it is kinda clear that they don't really want to give away a lot of them for free. What do you think? Maybe there is a target zone between nominations, hours in H & T and page views that a book should be in to have a grater chance. You know, the sweet point or something like that...

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Kay7979

Horia Stoian said:


> Guys, my full cover for the paperback version is ready!  If you want to check it out and tell me what you think of it, follow this link to my website.
> 
> Cover Reveal: http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html
> 
> Nominate the novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Everything looks great. The artwork is very atmospheric!


----------



## BethCarpenter

Thanks for the condolences, everyone. As it happens, during the month this book was on Kindle Scout, I got word that Harlequin Heartwarming is buying two other books I'd submitted months ago. After The Fireweed doesn't fit their line (too much mystery) so I'll probably self-publish eventually, but not right away. I'll have to think about the best strategy for coordinating release dates. 

I plan to stick around and nominate ongoing campaigns. Such a supportive community.


----------



## Kay7979

RachelEWollaston said:


> Yay, #9 on H&T! Thank you so much, everyone!
> 
> [URL=https://kindlescout.amazon]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DDQ7HVBHR2TV[/url]


Don't worry about your position on the H&T. The list of 20 circulates on an arbitrary rotation cycle. Your position doesn't matter.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BethCarpenter said:


> Thanks for the condolences, everyone. As it happens, during the month this book was on Kindle Scout, I got word that Harlequin Heartwarming is buying two other books I'd submitted months ago. After The Fireweed doesn't fit their line (too much mystery) so I'll probably self-publish eventually, but not right away. I'll have to think about the best strategy for coordinating release dates.
> 
> I plan to stick around and nominate ongoing campaigns. Such a supportive community.


Congratulations on the Harlequin deal! That's quite an achievement!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> The Kindle part I want it to stay as I will sell it in different bookstores and I need people to know that they can find it on kindle as well  Thanks for bringing the existence part to my attention! Got it fixed!


Keep in mind that not every store is going to want a Kindle reminder on the cover of a paperback it's selling. Barnes and Noble, for example, won't be enchanted by that. If you plan to try to get bookstore placement, a lot of indie bookstores don't like Amazon. They may swallow a Createspace book (if that's who you're going with), but a kindle reminder may be a bridge too far for some. In other words, you could be hurting the circulation of your paperback.

If I'm shopping in a bookstore and see something in paperback that I might want in Kindle, I'll just look it up and see if its available that way.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> The Kindle part I want it to stay as I will sell it in different bookstores and I need people to know that they can find it on kindle as well  Thanks for bringing the existence part to my attention! Got it fixed!


Also, it may look like a mistake. Unfortunately, some indies have made exactly that kind of mistake (leaving elements of ebook packaging in their paperback), so people could easily misinterpret. I once bought an indie paperback that on the first page proudly displayed, "Thank you for downloading this ebook."


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Keep in mind that not every store is going to want a Kindle reminder on the cover of a paperback it's selling. Barnes and Noble, for example, won't be enchanted by that. If you plan to try to get bookstore placement, a lot of indie bookstores don't like Amazon. They may swallow a Createspace book (if that's who you're going with), but a kindle reminder may be a bridge too far for some. In other words, you could be hurting the circulation of your paperback.
> 
> If I'm shopping in a bookstore and see something in paperback that I might want in Kindle, I'll just look it up and see if its available that way.


Thank you for the opinion Bill, I'll certainly take it into consideration. Now, if I'd be accepted in Barnes and Noble I think I'd be in Heaven ( But you brought up very good points that I can agree with!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Also, it may look like a mistake. Unfortunately, some indies have made exactly that kind of mistake (leaving elements of ebook packaging in their paperback), so people could easily misinterpret. I once bought an indie paperback that on the first page proudly displayed, "Thank you for downloading this ebook."


Oh yeah, I got that from books I purchased plenty of times.  So disappointing.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Also, it may look like a mistake. Unfortunately, some indies have made exactly that kind of mistake (leaving elements of ebook packaging in their paperback), so people could easily misinterpret. I once bought an indie paperback that on the first page proudly displayed, "Thank you for downloading this ebook."


Bill, what in the world was I thinking? Got rid of the kindle logo, looks much better! You were right.

Cover Art: http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html


----------



## TiffanyNicole

BethCarpenter said:


> Thanks for the condolences, everyone. As it happens, during the month this book was on Kindle Scout, I got word that Harlequin Heartwarming is buying two other books I'd submitted months ago. After The Fireweed doesn't fit their line (too much mystery) so I'll probably self-publish eventually, but not right away. I'll have to think about the best strategy for coordinating release dates.
> 
> I plan to stick around and nominate ongoing campaigns. Such a supportive community.


Congrats on that!!!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> Also, it may look like a mistake. Unfortunately, some indies have made exactly that kind of mistake (leaving elements of ebook packaging in their paperback), so people could easily misinterpret. I once bought an indie paperback that on the first page proudly displayed, "Thank you for downloading this ebook."


While building the file for the print version of Seeing Blue, I copied over some of the elements from my first book, Kingdom. I only just remembered to change a sentence in the afterword that said, 'Thank you for reading my debut novel, Kingdom'! Glad I noticed that!


----------



## Horia Stoian

RachelEWollaston said:


> While building the file for the print version of Seeing Blue, I copied over some of the elements from my first book, Kingdom. I only just remembered to change a sentence in the afterword that said, 'Thank you for reading my debut novel, Kingdom'! Glad I noticed that!


Glad I found this forum with so many great people that are willing to help others! 

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Bill, what in the world was I thinking? Got rid of the kindle logo, looks much better! You were right.
> 
> Cover Art: http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html


Yes, among other things, it is a cleaner look, keeps the viewer focused on the excellent illustration.


----------



## jcarter

Michele,

I'm glad to be nearing the end, too! I've spent far too much time analyzing again and again what I should have done differently and pondering statistics. It's been really fun getting to take part on this adventure and meeting amazing people in this forum. I just wish that I could drag my thoughts back to writing!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> I wonder if having a lot of nominations can actually do more harm than good... Amazon would have to give away many free books and since they don't do free promotions for those selected novels, it is kinda clear that they don't really want to give away a lot of them for free. What do you think? Maybe there is a target zone between nominations, hours in H & T and page views that a book should be in to have a grater chance. You know, the sweet point or something like that...
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Lincoln could answer that better than I, but I don't think the evidence supports it. (I seem to remember seeing a discussion of that somewhere.) We know the editors don't just mindlessly follow the numbers. However, your theory would suggest that all the books with the highest hot and trending numbers should be rejected, and I don't think that's what happened, either.

Remember that Amazon has been doing that Kindle First giveaway to free Amazon imprint ebooks to Prime members for some time. It actually wants a certain number of freebies in circulation to encourage buzz, quick accumulation of reviews, etc. Also, realistically even someone who's hot and trending all the time is only going to have so many nominations. It's not as if every page view converts to a nomination.

Anyway, we could make ourselves crazy speculating. We'll never have the data to know, because we don't even know how many nominations we have.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Horia Stoian said:


> I wonder if having a lot of nominations can actually do more harm than good... Amazon would have to give away many free books and since they don't do free promotions for those selected novels, it is kinda clear that they don't really want to give away a lot of them for free. What do you think? Maybe there is a target zone between nominations, hours in H & T and page views that a book should be in to have a grater chance. You know, the sweet point or something like that...


Based on how book sales work, this is not at all how things would work for Kindle Scout. There are multiple reasons why giving away a lot of books here is in yours (and amazon's) best interest.

Virtually any category in the world for your book has a readership of at least a few million, and upwards of tens of millions, of possible purchasers/readers.

When a new book is released by a major publisher, they give out ARC copies (sometimes 5-15 thousand) to generate early readership and interest. This is a way to get your book noticed and get it into the hands of the market for reviews, publicity, etc.

*Example*

Amazon is asking people to nominate your book and asking for reviews in response.

Let's say you get 5,000 page views (which is way way way higher than most campaigns).

We could generously say 50% of those are nominations, and let's call it 2,500 nominations. Of those nominations, about half will actually ever bother to claim their book from Amazon, so 1,250 people claim your book.

That is quite a few less than a traditional publisher, BUT (and this is a big one) there are some MAJOR benefits Amazon works in compared to a traditional publisher.

1) Copies show up as purchased copies, which trigger Also-Boughts
2) Reviews can be posted before launch, which means your launch has an advantage. Also, these reviews are 'verified' which is a MUCH more important distinction than it was two weeks ago.
3) Amazon is soliciting reviews, not you

Honestly, the biggest advantage is the also-bought list, because Amazon is effectively tying together Kindle Scout books to drive sales to highly engaged readers. For example, right now there is a Kindle Scout book Amazon promoted that is number 120 in the store (and has sold probably around 15,000 copies just this month). With the also-bought list, if people who nominated your book also nominated that, you can get pulled up to their list as 'books people also bought' which can drive huge sales to your book. Because these nominations result in 'purchases' it is a self-feeding thing where you can create a strong positive correlation.

The more nominations you got, the stronger your correlation, and the more likely amazon is to recommend your book to a LOT of readers without even counting the actual kindle scout promotions.

Conversely, if you don't get a lot of nominations, sure you aren't giving away some free copies (I would bet the normal KS giveaway count is more like 250-300 at most) but you also aren't building these correlations and triggering a sales rank. The trick to make your book sell long term is driving sales and building strong correlations with popular books. Amazon is doing that for you, and getting as MANY people to accept free copies through Kindle Scout as possible will seriously help your book long-term.

Going back to the verified purchase...Amazon has always considered verified reviews to be superior to non-verified, but now they are taking it a step further and actively suppressing non-verified reviews, which means having more verified will help in your book's visibility. Moreover, Amazon is working around the new ToS changes for free copies because these are technically purchased copies, despite being free.

So, reasonably unless you get something like 100,000 page views and 50,000 nominations, you can't possibly get too many to actually harm your chances of getting picked. Amazon WANTS to give away these copies, because unless you are looking at a very very small picture, they benefit your book in every way.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Horia Stoian said:


> Guys, my full cover for the paperback version is ready!  If you want to check it out and tell me what you think of it, follow this link to my website.
> 
> Cover Reveal: http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html
> 
> Nominate the novel here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Just a little note on the paperback, the title on the spine is kind of hard to read since it's so stretched out.


----------



## Michele Brouder

This here. From Lincoln's post:

"For example, right now there is a Kindle Scout book Amazon promoted that is number 120 in the store (and has sold probably around 15,000 copies just this month)."

Can someone please help me up off the floor?

But seriously, Lincoln you give us so much great information that my head sometimes spins. But in a good way. I have learned so much here in a short period of time. You guys are amazing.

Bill, your posts always make me think and question. Good work.


----------



## Horia Stoian

lincolnjcole said:


> Based on how book sales work, this is not at all how things would work for Kindle Scout. There are multiple reasons why giving away a lot of books here is in yours (and amazon's) best interest.
> 
> Virtually any category in the world for your book has a readership of at least a few million, and upwards of tens of millions, of possible purchasers/readers.
> 
> When a new book is released by a major publisher, they give out ARC copies (sometimes 5-15 thousand) to generate early readership and interest. This is a way to get your book noticed and get it into the hands of the market for reviews, publicity, etc.
> 
> *Example*
> 
> Amazon is asking people to nominate your book and asking for reviews in response.
> 
> Let's say you get 5,000 page views (which is way way way higher than most campaigns).
> 
> We could generously say 50% of those are nominations, and let's call it 2,500 nominations. Of those nominations, about half will actually ever bother to claim their book from Amazon, so 1,250 people claim your book.
> 
> That is quite a few less than a traditional publisher, BUT (and this is a big one) there are some MAJOR benefits Amazon works in compared to a traditional publisher.
> 
> 1) Copies show up as purchased copies, which trigger Also-Boughts
> 2) Reviews can be posted before launch, which means your launch has an advantage. Also, these reviews are 'verified' which is a MUCH more important distinction than it was two weeks ago.
> 3) Amazon is soliciting reviews, not you
> 
> Honestly, the biggest advantage is the also-bought list, because Amazon is effectively tying together Kindle Scout books to drive sales to highly engaged readers. For example, right now there is a Kindle Scout book Amazon promoted that is number 120 in the store (and has sold probably around 15,000 copies just this month). With the also-bought list, if people who nominated your book also nominated that, you can get pulled up to their list as 'books people also bought' which can drive huge sales to your book. Because these nominations result in 'purchases' it is a self-feeding thing where you can create a strong positive correlation.
> 
> The more nominations you got, the stronger your correlation, and the more likely amazon is to recommend your book to a LOT of readers without even counting the actual kindle scout promotions.
> 
> Conversely, if you don't get a lot of nominations, sure you aren't giving away some free copies (I would bet the normal KS giveaway count is more like 250-300 at most) but you also aren't building these correlations and triggering a sales rank. The trick to make your book sell long term is driving sales and building strong correlations with popular books. Amazon is doing that for you, and getting as MANY people to accept free copies through Kindle Scout as possible will seriously help your book long-term.
> 
> Going back to the verified purchase...Amazon has always considered verified reviews to be superior to non-verified, but now they are taking it a step further and actively suppressing non-verified reviews, which means having more verified will help in your book's visibility. Moreover, Amazon is working around the new ToS changes for free copies because these are technically purchased copies, despite being free.
> 
> So, reasonably unless you get something like 100,000 page views and 50,000 nominations, you can't possibly get too many to actually harm your chances of getting picked. Amazon WANTS to give away these copies, because unless you are looking at a very very small picture, they benefit your book in every way.


Lincoln, you made things clear once again!  I'm sure other new authors will benefit from your answer as well! Thank you a lot!


----------



## Michele Brouder

jcarter said:


> Michele,
> 
> I'm glad to be nearing the end, too! I've spent far too much time analyzing again and again what I should have done differently and pondering statistics. It's been really fun getting to take part on this adventure and meeting amazing people in this forum. I just wish that I could drag my thoughts back to writing!


Jen, next time I might follow Lexi's plan and just 'set it and forget it.' For the first 3 weeks, it did interfere with my writing but I buckled down this week.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Is anyone on this thread thinking of doing Nanowrimo this year?
http://nanowrimo.org/


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Michele Brouder said:


> Is anyone on this thread thinking of doing Nanowrimo this year?
> http://nanowrimo.org/


I am! You can find me over there under Sarah E. Biglow (I'll be working on the sequel to my KS book).


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> This here. From Lincoln's post:
> 
> "For example, right now there is a Kindle Scout book Amazon promoted that is number 120 in the store (and has sold probably around 15,000 copies just this month)."
> 
> Can someone please help me up off the floor?


Haha, I know right? I've got a decent link built to THAT book, but I'm trying to make it stronger because there are a LOT of eyeballs on it. I was thrilled to pay back my advance in two months...that author is probably thrilled to be set to make well over $100,000 in a year on that book alone!

And, the craziest thing: we're only talking about selling 50-80,000 copies out of a possible market that is 10-15 times that big. With the real numbers, you can easily see why books manage to make so much money, because even getting a tiny slice can mean huge income.



Michele Brouder said:


> But seriously, Lincoln you give us so much great information that my head sometimes spins. But in a good way. I have learned so much here in a short period of time. You guys are amazing.


Thanks! I try to be helpful, and I love helping everyone in any way I can! I should probably spend the time writing instead, but oh well!



Horia Stoian said:


> Lincoln, you made things clear once again!  I'm sure other new authors will benefit from your answer as well! Thank you a lot!


NP! A lot of this stuff I've spent a lot of time researching for myself, and I don't see any point in not trying to help everyone else!



Michele Brouder said:


> Is anyone on this thread thinking of doing Nanowrimo this year?
> http://nanowrimo.org/


Would that I had the time...!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Michele Brouder said:


> Jen, next time I might follow Lexi's plan and just 'set it and forget it.' For the first 3 weeks, it did interfere with my writing but I buckled down this week.


That's exactly what I'm doing this time around. My first time, I felt so bad reminding all my Facebook friends every third day or so to go and nominate. This time, I joined a few boards and put out the word at launch, and haven't done a thing since. I'm laughing at my low numbers, but I'm not dealing with the stress or worry either! I think it was The Adoption that spent more time in Hot than my entire last campaign got page views!

This is the only board that I still check out and keep up with because of the positive and supportive atmosphere of everyone. Whenever I have a nomination slot open, it gets filled with someone from the list from here.


----------



## RJD2

Lincoln did a great job explaining why you'd want a lot of nominations on a winning book, so I'm going to make the argument why you want a whole bunch of nominations on a book that loses as well. 

Here's why I personally wouldn't do a set it and forget it strategy. I think that's surrendering the biggest advantage you get when you put your book in Kindle Scout. In my opinion, it's one of the best (and very few) ways to advertise your book before launch. Not only getting your own fan base exciting for it, but reaching a huge batch of new readers - especially the voracious readers who hang out on Kindle Scout (the ones that show up in the "Internal" traffic from Kindle Scout). And they're warm leads. People who went out of their way to nominate your book. If my book doesn't get selected, I want that email from KS they send when the book is published to reach as many people as possible.  

And if you're not promoting and driving yourself onto the Hot & Trending list, your missing out on a lot of eyeballs. The Hot & Trending list feeds itself. It's at the very top of the main page with the most visibility. The more you're on that list, the more people are going to organically see it, get interested in it, nominate it, and possibly buy when the book is released even if it isn't selected. 

Just my two thoughts. The only time I wouldn't really promote is in Lexi's situation where her book 1 was already selected by KS and she put book 2 in to the program (presumably because I've heard that's the fastest way for them to consider your sequel, but I don't want to speak for Lexi and her strategy when i don't really know!)


----------



## sbiglowwrites

RJD2 said:


> Lincoln did a great job explaining why you'd want a lot of nominations on a winning book, so I'm going to make the argument why you want a whole bunch of nominations on a book that loses as well.
> 
> Here's why I personally wouldn't do a set it and forget it strategy. I think that's surrendering the biggest advantage you get when you put your book in Kindle Scout. In my opinion, it's one of the best (and very few) ways to advertise your book before launch. Not only getting your own fan base exciting for it, but reaching a huge batch of new readers - especially the voracious readers who hang out on Kindle Scout (the ones that show up in the "Internal" traffic from Kindle Scout). And they're warm leads. People who went out of their way to nominate your book. If my book doesn't get selected, I want that email from KS they send when the book is published to reach as many people as possible.
> 
> And if you're not promoting and driving yourself onto the Hot & Trending list, your missing out on a lot of eyeballs. The Hot & Trending list feeds itself. It's at the very top of the main page with the most visibility. The more you're on that list, the more people are going to organically see it, get interested in it, nominate it, and possibly buy when the book is released even if it isn't selected.
> 
> Just my two thoughts. The only time I wouldn't really promote is in Lexi's situation where her book 1 was already selected by KS and she put book 2 in to the program (presumably because I've heard that's the fastest way for them to consider your sequel, but I don't want to speak for Lexi and her strategy when i don't really know!)


Thanks. Can you share what you did, if anything to get on H&T? I know my campaign just started but I'd be interested to know. I've posted about it on FB and Twitter. I'll be sending something out to my newsletter later this week. Any help would be appreciated.

Also, I'll be getting Collapse even if it doesn't get selected!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Michele Brouder said:


> Is anyone on this thread thinking of doing Nanowrimo this year?
> http://nanowrimo.org/


Can you talk a little more about this? I've come across it in a few other places and I understand you write 50 000 words in a month and try to finish a novel. Is there more to it than that? I'm assuming the forum there would be the main attraction.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Carey Lewis said:


> Can you talk a little more about this? I've come across it in a few other places and I understand you write 50 000 words in a month and try to finish a novel. Is there more to it than that? I'm assuming the forum there would be the main attraction.


If it helps, I'm an 11-year Vet of NaNoWriMo and the part I enjoy the most (aside from getting a first draft of a new project) is the in-person events and the support of the people in your region. Where I am, we have a very active group and we meet at least twice a week to write together. It's a lot of fun and fosters a great sense of community.


----------



## Kay7979

RJD2 said:


> Lincoln did a great job explaining why you'd want a lot of nominations on a winning book, so I'm going to make the argument why you want a whole bunch of nominations on a book that loses as well.
> 
> Here's why I personally wouldn't do a set it and forget it strategy. I think that's surrendering the biggest advantage you get when you put your book in Kindle Scout. In my opinion, it's one of the best (and very few) ways to advertise your book before launch. Not only getting your own fan base exciting for it, but reaching a huge batch of new readers - especially the voracious readers who hang out on Kindle Scout (the ones that show up in the "Internal" traffic from Kindle Scout). And they're warm leads. People who went out of their way to nominate your book. If my book doesn't get selected, I want that email from KS they send when the book is published to reach as many people as possible.
> 
> And if you're not promoting and driving yourself onto the Hot & Trending list, your missing out on a lot of eyeballs. The Hot & Trending list feeds itself. It's at the very top of the main page with the most visibility. The more you're on that list, the more people are going to organically see it, get interested in it, nominate it, and possibly buy when the book is released even if it isn't selected.
> 
> Just my two thoughts. The only time I wouldn't really promote is in Lexi's situation where her book 1 was already selected by KS and she put book 2 in to the program (presumably because I've heard that's the fastest way for them to consider your sequel, but I don't want to speak for Lexi and her strategy when i don't really know!)


Excellent points. I totally agree with this, and would go so far as to say that the nomination process is more to benefit the author, especially non-selected authors, than to benefit the editorial staff. I will be VERY interested, when I launch my book, to see whether I get sales from people who nominated my book. I have minimal social media presence, no mailing list, and created my website AFTER my campaign ended. I don't have tons of friends and I have few family members. Clearly, most of my sales will be coming from Kindle Scout contacts. I only had 275+/- hours in H&T but 2100 page views, which is a decent amount. It's possible that some KS regulars use the pull down menu and search by genre, so even if you're not on H&T, they may find you.

I was thinking today, it might be useful to have a separate Post-KS thread or Facebook group where those who are not selected share info about their book launches, market strategies, and generally support one another.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Excellent points. I totally agree with this, and would go so far as to say that the nomination process is more to benefit the author, especially non-selected authors, than to benefit the editorial staff. I will be VERY interested, when I launch my book, to see whether I get sales from people who nominated my book. I have minimal social media presence, no mailing list, and created my website AFTER my campaign ended. I don't have tons of friends and I have few family members. Clearly, most of my sales will be coming from Kindle Scout contacts. I only had 275+/- hours in H&T but 2100 page views, which is a decent amount. It's possible that some KS regulars use the pull down menu and search by genre, so even if you're not on H&T, they may find you.
> 
> I was thinking today, it might be useful to have a separate Post-KS thread or Facebook group where those who are not selected share info about their book launches, market strategies, and generally support one another.


_Only_ 275 hours? That actually sounds pretty good to me. At least, I hope so! At the halfway point in my campaign, I have about half of that. Anyway, it sounds as if a lot of people found and liked your book with minimal social media support or advertising. That has to be a good sign.

The conspiracy theory part of my brain has speculated more than once that the first part of the KS process may be primarily about generating engagement and helping launch campaigns, both Scout and non-Scout, and only minimally about selection. I guess we'll never know. It could easily serve both purposes.


----------



## RachelWollaston

The walking encyclopaedia strikes again! Thank you, Lincoln, that's great information.

I can't help but notice a correlation in the covers of the books that are chosen for publication - they tend to have a lot going on within them, often with multiple exposures. I think that's really something to consider when submitting your book. I'm beginning to wish I'd added more overlays and effects to my own cover...


----------



## lincolnjcole

RachelEWollaston said:


> The walking encyclopaedia strikes again! Thank you, Lincoln, that's great information.
> 
> I can't help but notice a correlation in the covers of the books that are chosen for publication - they tend to have a lot going on within them, often with multiple exposures. I think that's really something to consider when submitting your book. I'm beginning to wish I'd added more overlays and effects to my own cover...


At the very least, professionally designed covers seem to perform very well!


----------



## RachelWollaston

lincolnjcole said:


> At the very least, professionally designed covers seem to perform very well!


That's me out, then, LOL!


----------



## lincolnjcole

RachelEWollaston said:


> That's me out, then, LOL!


Lol, they do well, but it is no guarantee. if your content rocks, you can still get picked...but it might be worth updating your cover before final publication if you're worried about it not selling as well! They will let you


----------



## Steve Vernon

Carey Lewis said:


> Can you talk a little more about Nanowrimo? I've come across it in a few other places and I understand you write 50 000 words in a month and try to finish a novel. Is there more to it than that? I'm assuming the forum there would be the main attraction.


The best way to think about Nanowrimo is to consider it a marathon.

You know those folks who get it into their head to run a marathon - JUST so they can say to themselves "Hey, I ran a marathon." So you join up at Nanowrimo and you sign a book title up and you make a promise to yourself that you are going to write 1667 words a day (or something like that) and you get a little word graph that is part of your Nanowrimo page and every night you enter your word count and you watch that graph go higher and higher and you try a little faster and at the end of the month HEY, you've written a 50k book.

Maybe that's enough for you.

But, if you are like me, and a lot of other people - you might get hooked on that whole adrenalin buzz that comes from trying to write everyday and watching that little graph go up and up and up.

I don't do it every year - but I think I'm going to try it this year again. I've got a lot of public appearances and a lot of demands on my time in November, as well as a full time job but I still enjoy watching that little graph go up and up and up.

Yeah, I know.

I really don't have much of a life.

But I learn more about what makes my writing wheels go round when I run that Nanowrimo marathon.

That's all I've got to say.

Hope it helped some.


----------



## RachelWollaston

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, they do well, but it is no guarantee. if your content rocks, you can still get picked...but it might be worth updating your cover before final publication if you're worried about it not selling as well! They will let you


Cool, thanks, that might be a good idea!


----------



## Horia Stoian

RachelEWollaston said:


> That's me out, then, LOL!


Rachel, take a look at the following cover, it should change your mind a little  I'm pretty sure that it wasn't the cover that made the magic happen.  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28T4976H8WTQA

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## RachelWollaston

Michele Brouder said:


> Is anyone on this thread thinking of doing Nanowrimo this year?
> http://nanowrimo.org/


I am. It's going to be difficult juggling it alongside my Scout campaign, though! I think I'll forgive myself if I don't reach the 50K mark.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Horia Stoian said:


> Rachel, take a look at the following cover, it should change your mind a little  I'm pretty sure that it wasn't the cover that made the magic happen.  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28T4976H8WTQA
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Ah, okay then. That makes me feel a little more confident!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Horia Stoian said:


> Rachel, take a look at the following cover, it should change your mind a little  I'm pretty sure that it wasn't the cover that made the magic happen.  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/28T4976H8WTQA


Lol, I can guarantee you more work went into prepping that color (font, style, color, etc) than you would think. It is simple, but also elegant.

In some cases, professional publishers like Penguin will spend months designing a cover only to end up with something as simple as the one you mentioned because it is aesthetically pleasing...in many, cases, where authors mess up is they have too much going on, and little mistakes can end up costing you quite a bit.

Professional designers go to school for years to learn how to make incredibly simple images that catch the eye...Sure, some people are just naturally talented enough to 'feel' what works and what doesn't, but in general the education/training is a good substitute.

Check out http://www.mnarzuauthor.com/cover-design-services/ if you want to see a fairly inexpensive professional designer.



RachelEWollaston said:


> Ah, okay then. That makes me feel a little more confident!


Definitely don't worry, though, because your cover is actually quite appealing. It certainly won't count against you for Kindle Scout selection and I'd say you did a tremendous job!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Steve Vernon said:


> The best way to think about Nanowrimo is to consider it a marathon.
> 
> You know those folks who get it into their head to run a marathon - JUST so they can say to themselves "Hey, I ran a marathon." So you join up at Nanowrimo and you sign a book title up and you make a promise to yourself that you are going to write 1667 words a day (or something like that) and you get a little word graph that is part of your Nanowrimo page and every night you enter your word count and you watch that graph go higher and higher and you try a little faster and at the end of the month HEY, you've written a 50k book.
> 
> Maybe that's enough for you.
> 
> But, if you are like me, and a lot of other people - you might get hooked on that whole adrenalin buzz that comes from trying to write everyday and watching that little graph go up and up and up.
> 
> I don't do it every year - but I think I'm going to try it this year again. I've got a lot of public appearances and a lot of demands on my time in November, as well as a full time job but I still enjoy watching that little graph go up and up and up.
> 
> Yeah, I know.
> 
> I really don't have much of a life.
> 
> But I learn more about what makes my writing wheels go round when I run that Nanowrimo marathon.
> 
> That's all I've got to say.
> 
> Hope it helped some.


It did! I'm playing with the idea of giving it a shot. It sounds like it's meant for people that need some motivation, and I think you more or less confirmed that. SBiglow said she likes getting together with the other groups. I saw there's a group for people in Southeast Asia where I'm currently backpacking, but I'm not sure there would be any groups around me, and I probably wouldn't understand them if there were hahaha


----------



## Browland86

This may be a dumb question, but what's the easiest way to see the most recently selected books for Kindle Press? Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, I can guarantee you more work went into prepping that color (font, style, color, etc) than you would think. It is simple, but also elegant.
> 
> In some cases, professional publishers like Penguin will spend months designing a cover only to end up with something as simple as the one you mentioned because it is aesthetically pleasing...in many, cases, where authors mess up is they have too much going on, and little mistakes can end up costing you quite a bit.
> 
> Professional designers go to school for years to learn how to make incredibly simple images that catch the eye...Sure, some people are just naturally talented enough to 'feel' what works and what doesn't, but in general the education/training is a good substitute.
> 
> Check out http://www.mnarzuauthor.com/cover-design-services/ if you want to see a fairly inexpensive professional designer.
> 
> Definitely don't worry, though, because your cover is actually quite appealing. It certainly won't count against you for Kindle Scout selection and I'd say you did a tremendous job!


I agree that Rachel's cover looks very good, but I'm less inclined to agree the Nightshade one is elegant. Let's just say I think the book was selected in spite of its cover, not because of it. (Evidently, it must be a great book.)

I mentioned this earlier, but, while I generally find the excerpts strong, I have seen at least a few what-were-they-thinking style covers in Scout. This suggests to me that the prescreeners are less concerned with cover than book content. (Honestly, a couple of them would have looked at home on lousybookcovers.com.) The editors who make the final choice may be as well. That would be an interesting and refreshing change if it were the case.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Browland86 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what's the easiest way to see the most recently selected books for Kindle Press? Thanks!


Click "Browse by Category" on the left. The bottom item is "Published by Kindle Press"


----------



## Used To Be BH

Bill Hiatt said:


> I agree that Rachel's cover looks very good, but I'm less inclined to agree the Nightshade one is elegant. Let's just say I think the book was selected in spite of its cover, not because of it. (Evidently, it must be a great book.)
> 
> I mentioned this earlier, but, while I generally find the excerpts strong, I have seen at least a few what-were-they-thinking style covers in Scout. This suggests to me that the prescreeners are less concerned with cover than book content. (Honestly, a couple of them would have looked at home on lousybookcovers.com.) The editors who make the final choice may be as well. That would be an interesting and refreshing change if it were the case.


Let me also add that I looked at the Scout winners, and generally they have very appealing covers. Nightshade kind of sticks out like a sore thumb. Again, though, I'm sure the book itself must be great. Much as I like aesthetically satisfying covers, it would please me to learn the editors were much more interested in the quality of the story.


----------



## RachelWollaston

lincolnjcole said:


> Definitely don't worry, though, because your cover is actually quite appealing. It certainly won't count against you for Kindle Scout selection and I'd say you did a tremendous job!


Thanks, Lincoln, I'm glad you think so! It helps that I have an artsy background - it means I can create my own covers and trailers without them looking TOO amateur! I've probably saved SO much money in that respect!


----------



## RJD2

Over the years on this thread - multiple people have been selected and then upgraded or changed their covers. Those upgraded covers are what you're seeing now. Not like I've read each of the 402 pages on this thread or anything


----------



## RachelWollaston

RJD2 said:


> Over the years on this thread - multiple people have been selected and then upgraded or changed their covers. Those upgraded covers are what you're seeing now. Not like I've read each of the 402 pages on this thread or anything


Ah, makes sense!
Fair play - I don't even read all the posts on the latest page, LOL!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RJD2 said:


> Over the years on this thread - multiple people have been selected and then upgraded or changed their covers. Those upgraded covers are what you're seeing now. Not like I've read each of the 402 pages on this thread or anything


Interesting! I assumed the cover I saw on the Scout site was the cover it had during the campaign, but I suppose Amazon could easily have updated them for display purposes if the cover changed before final release.


----------



## ForeverSam

lincolnjcole said:


> Let's say you get 5,000 page views (which is way way way higher than most campaigns).


Wait, is it really? I have almost 6k....


----------



## jnicholls

Sorry for my absence, been sorting out the book release. I'm going to post something which Kay has asked me to post, a discussion we're having via email regarding launch.

I was kind of expecting that maybe a percentage of the 3k peeps who nominated my book might be willing to pay 99c, given they thought they might get it free but didnt...my pre order started sunday, and by monday i had 50 or so sales. Happy me. After the email went out via kindle scout to all the peeps who nominated ( I know when it was cause I got one, lol.) I expected a stream of sales. I got 2. over two days. I can tell you, i was gutted. Today i had promo go out with Bargain Booksy and got another 12 sales over the last few hours. So peeps, there are a couple of things i feel you should think of carefully before going for launch... Do not expect that any of the kindle scout peeps will buy your book. I know that some of the peeps from here have bought it, because they told me, but seriously, out of 3k there should have been a few more sales. I also received a couple of pm's on my author page and the convo went something like this. "I voted for you on Kindle Scout, sorry you didn't get it, I really want to read your book can you send me an ARC."  Now, I wasn't in a particularly good mood this morning when i got that message and I can tell you that I hit rock bottom. Peeps juts want freebies. My book is up for 99c. it seems that's even too much to ask for all my hard work.  I'm feeling very disillusioned now about kindle scout... because I thought at least there might be some recompense for not getting the gig, we'll see. 

I might as well add a bit more ...lol. regarding covers.... don't get me started on that..some of the past books accepted had very uninteresting and some were seriously dodgy...i honestly don't think it makes a difference...if you're book is good, they will pick you.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> Wait, is it really? I have almost 6k....


Good job!


----------



## Used To Be BH

jnicholls said:


> Sorry for my absence, been sorting out the book release. I'm going to post something which Kay has asked me to post, a discussion we're having via email regarding launch.
> 
> I was kind of expecting that maybe a percentage of the 3k peeps who nominated my book might be willing to pay 99c, given they thought they might get it free but didnt...my pre order started sunday, and by monday i had 50 or so sales. Happy me. After the email went out via kindle scout to all the peeps who nominated ( I know when it was cause I got one, lol.) I expected a stream of sales. I got 2. over two days. I can tell you, i was gutted. Today i had promo go out with Bargain Booksy and got another 12 sales over the last few hours. So peeps, there are a couple of things i feel you should think of carefully before going for launch... Do not expect that any of the kindle scout peeps will buy your book. I know that some of the peeps from here have bought it, because they told me, but seriously, out of 3k there should have been a few more sales. I also received a couple of pm's on my author page and the convo went something like this. "I voted for you on Kindle Scout, sorry you didn't get it, I really want to read your book can you send me an ARC." Now, I wasn't in a particularly good mood this morning when i got that message and I can tell you that I hit rock bottom. Peeps juts want freebies. My book is up for 99c. it seems that's even too much to ask for all my hard work. I'm feeling very disillusioned now about kindle scout... because I thought at least there might be some recompense for not getting the gig, we'll see.
> 
> I might as well add a bit more ...lol. regarding covers.... don't get me started on that..some of the past books accepted had very uninteresting and some were seriously dodgy...i honestly don't think it makes a difference...if you're book is good, they will pick you.


On another board I know someone with a similar experience, so yes, it's definitely true that not everybody who nominates a book will necessarily buy it. That said, there are a few things to consider:

None of us actually know how many nominations we had, just how many page views. It's not really good to be expecting a percentage of 3K to buy. They didn't all nominate the book.

Some of the initial fifty may be your nominators. I've generally known whether or not a book made it before I got the email Amazon sent out. It's quite possible more proactive people would have jumped in. I haven't tried preorders, but I know even with a big online release party (well-attended) and ads, I've never gotten 50 sales right off the bat. Maybe you have, but if not, I think Scout probably helped more than you think.

Some of the nominators who weren't proactive may not have opened the email from Amazon or even seen it. It depends how they process the email, but we do get a lot of emails from Amazon. Without knowing the initial open rate, it's hard to say, but you know the average open rate in publishing industry emails is something like 13%. then, too, some may have opened it and put it on their todo list. When I'm checking email, I'm not always in a position to bounce over right away and shop on Amazon.

I could be wrong--we'll see if my book suffers the same fate--but I don't think I am. I also think nominators who missed buying initially will probably trickle through over time, and many will pick it up. Fingers crossed. 

FYI The rank looks pretty good for an indie pre-order that's only been going two days.


----------



## Greg Meritt

jnicholls said:


> Sorry for my absence, been sorting out the book release. I'm going to post something which Kay has asked me to post, a discussion we're having via email regarding launch.
> 
> I was kind of expecting that maybe a percentage of the 3k peeps who nominated my book might be willing to pay 99c, given they thought they might get it free but didnt...my pre order started sunday, and by monday i had 50 or so sales. Happy me. After the email went out via kindle scout to all the peeps who nominated ( I know when it was cause I got one, lol.) I expected a stream of sales. I got 2. over two days. I can tell you, i was gutted. Today i had promo go out with Bargain Booksy and got another 12 sales over the last few hours. So peeps, there are a couple of things i feel you should think of carefully before going for launch... Do not expect that any of the kindle scout peeps will buy your book. I know that some of the peeps from here have bought it, because they told me, but seriously, out of 3k there should have been a few more sales. I also received a couple of pm's on my author page and the convo went something like this. "I voted for you on Kindle Scout, sorry you didn't get it, I really want to read your book can you send me an ARC." Now, I wasn't in a particularly good mood this morning when i got that message and I can tell you that I hit rock bottom. Peeps juts want freebies. My book is up for 99c. it seems that's even too much to ask for all my hard work. I'm feeling very disillusioned now about kindle scout... because I thought at least there might be some recompense for not getting the gig, we'll see.
> 
> I might as well add a bit more ...lol. regarding covers.... don't get me started on that..some of the past books accepted had very uninteresting and some were seriously dodgy...i honestly don't think it makes a difference...if you're book is good, they will pick you.


Wow, sorry to hear about this, Julie, but I was wondering if nominations would translate to sales or not. So people are super cheap and just looking for freebies? How sad. Sounds like we have to build a following that will be willing to spend a few dollars for a good story. Kindle Scout doesn't attract that crowd - the only good thing about Scout as far as I can tell is getting published and the Amazon marketing that comes with all that. And there are only a small percentage of books that Kindle Scout will take on.

So, the bottom line I'm hearing is that the nominations from Kindle Scout don't really help much. I must say that I'm not really surprised, though. I was planning on getting your book and haven't done so yet, but I just went over to Amazon and preordered it! So, at least you have one more sale.  And watch your book take off!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Would it be a good idea to go for a free promo right away if our books aren't selected? At least this way we could increase our chances of getting a high free rank (since those who nominate want generally only free books) so that when we switch to paid the rank could be higher as well.

Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## jnicholls

Bill i hear what you're saying bout the initial purchases, some of them may have been from kindle scout peeps...but i have a lot of friends who follow my books and I know those were included in the sales too. However, you also brought up a good point about not knowing how many nominations we actually received, so maybe i didn't get many from the 3k. What i wanted to get over is that don't put your hopes on thinking, as i did, that I would be tagging onto the coat tails of kindle scout. I don't believe this has worked for me. My pre order started Sunday and it ends 12th, today. The price goes up to full once Amazon lets me into change, i have to wait until USA time to put it up to full price and made any amendments to the details. 

Overall i cannot complain about the pre orders...this is the best I've had with one of my books.  I just expected a little better. I was naive to think  it would be spectacular but I'll know better for next time. lol.


----------



## stillmyheart

RachelEWollaston said:


> I can't help but notice a correlation in the covers of the books that are chosen for publication - they tend to have a lot going on within them, often with multiple exposures. I think that's really something to consider when submitting your book. I'm beginning to wish I'd added more overlays and effects to my own cover...


My cover is literally just a single image with the text placed on top. I made a small change for the published version, but that was just moving the text to the bottom and adding a gradient layer to make it show up better. My one pet peeve is that Hannah, the main character, is blonde, and I couldn't find a stock image of a blonde girl that had the same vibe as the picture I used, and I'm not talented enough to make her look convincingly blonde, so I had to deal with it.

As for NaNoWriMo, I did it the past two years (I started my first published book _The Only One_ for NaNo 2014, and then started my next book, _Crimson Hollow_, for NaNo 2015), but I don't really have anything to work on this year that would give me the word count needed. I have a sequel for _No Safe Place_ to work on, but it already half exists, and the writing process for that is going to be more cobbling together what I have and writing new stuff, but it's gonna be a rather extensive process, and I can't do it in a month, or at least get enough new stuff written in a month to count. Depending on how the _No Safe Place_ sequel goes, though, and if I can go back and finish up _Crimson Hollow_ next year, maybe I could work on the Crimson Hollow sequel for NaNo 2017 XD


----------



## jnicholls

Horia Stoian said:


> Would it be a good idea to go for a free promo right away if our books aren't selected? At least this way we could increase our chances of getting a high free rank (since those who nominate want generally only free books) so that when we switch to paid the rank could be higher as well.
> 
> Nominate the novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


You won't get a higher sales rank by having your book FREE. This was something that was effective some years ago..but amazon caught on what peeps were doing and stopped it. I mistakenly did this with my first book..i had 2,400 downloads in the five days...on the day it went on sale...i started at the beginning and had to wait for sales to come in. I strongly urge you not to give your book away!

Thank you Greg!! Very much appreciated♥ mwuah!


----------



## ForeverSam

So I decided to do some looking and see how many LGBT books Kindle Scout has actually published (because mine is a lesbian romance).

There's two. Kindle Scout has published two LGBT books.

I don't like my chances.


----------



## 93023

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's really fortunate for us that data doesn't arrive in real time. I for one would never get away from the screen.


Agree--it'd be super useful to get more frequent stats, even hourly, because it would give you more actionable feedback on particular get out the vote strategies. I also wish their aggregation algorithm was a little better so it would better tally the sources (i.e. there are several different entries for FaceBook, Twitter). The technology is there.


----------



## 39416

Don't really have a post to post, just did the Signature thing, wanted to see if it worked or I flummoxed it. Oh, I know, a post a while back said Scout updates around 5 a.m. EST; mine's been updating around 5 a.m. Pacific time. Probably just me...


----------



## GARael

loraininflorida said:


> Don't really have a post to post, just did the Signature thing, wanted to see if it worked or I flummoxed it. Oh, I know, a post a while back said Scout updates around 5 a.m. EST; mine's been updating around 5 a.m. Pacific time. Probably just me...


Same here. It's consistently been a little after 5 a.m. so far for me.



ForeverSam said:


> So I decided to do some looking and see how many LGBT books Kindle Scout has actually published (because mine is a lesbian romance).
> 
> There's two. Kindle Scout has published two LGBT books.
> 
> I don't like my chances.


Most of my stories have LGBT themes and characters, so it's always nice to see other LGBT authors on Scout! Hopefully your entry marks a change in the tide  Best of luck.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

ForeverSam said:


> So I decided to do some looking and see how many LGBT books Kindle Scout has actually published (because mine is a lesbian romance).
> 
> There's two. Kindle Scout has published two LGBT books.
> 
> I don't like my chances.


I've sometimes wondered if it's a bad thing putting LGBT novels in their own pigeon hole, because it may well put off the average non-LGBT reader. One of my all-time favourite books is Mary Renault's _The Charioteer_, where the hero is gay. Back when it was published publishers weren't so dead set on categorizing everything, and I think that was a good thing. Gay erotica has a more narrow appeal, of course - I'm talking about books which have LGBT characters but can be enjoyed by anyone.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Lexi Revellian said:


> I've sometimes wondered if it's a bad thing putting LGBT novels in their own pigeon hole, because it may well put off the average non-LGBT reader. One of my all-time favourite books is Mary Renault's _The Charioteer_, where the hero is gay. Back when it was published publishers weren't so dead set on categorizing everything, and I think that was a good thing. Gay erotica has a more narrow appeal, of course - I'm talking about books which have LGBT characters but can be enjoyed by anyone.


Doesn't matter what genre you write in. There is a market for absolutely anything and the gay community is HUGE! It's just a matter of finding your way to them.

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the book here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow - October is getting busier. I've just been asked to make an appearance at a local haunted spot to talk about the history and the haunting for a CTV interviewer. The week after I've been asked to talk for a whole hour long local podcast on some of the more haunted areas of Halifax. When the clips go live I'll post links, if that is possible. I've also been booked to present my ghost story telling workshop at a local junior high next week. This morning I need to run downtown on the bus early to hand in a last minute application and table fee for an upcoming craft fair at a local hospital where I will peddle my books for a two day craft fair.

Right now though I want to ask you all a favor. I'd like you to scoot down and click the cover of KELPIE CHRISTMAS in my signature and pick up a free copy. It's a short story set in the same world with the same characters as KELPIE DREAMS and best of all it is FREE today! It's a quick short read and I'd be deeply grateful for any reviews that could be provided. So, if you are looking for some weekend reading, something to look at on the bus ride to work, or something to browse through while you are abluting upon the toilet - you have found your read.



I thought I had Friday off but then the boss asked me if I could work an extra shift - so here I go again.

For now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Matters of Convenience by Roy L. Pickering Jr.
LAST DAY LEFT!  Collapse by R.J. Infantino
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lost Magic by S.L. Rawson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Amongst Friends by Katherine E. Smith
LAST DAY LEFT!  Double Edged by Horia Stoian
1 day left  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
2 days left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
3 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
3 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
4 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
7 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
8 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
14 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
17 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
18 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
21 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
21 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
21 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
22 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
25 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
28 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
28 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Grabbed it Steve, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RachelWollaston

stillmyheart said:


> My cover is literally just a single image with the text placed on top. I made a small change for the published version, but that was just moving the text to the bottom and adding a gradient layer to make it show up better. My one pet peeve is that Hannah, the main character, is blonde, and I couldn't find a stock image of a blonde girl that had the same vibe as the picture I used, and I'm not talented enough to make her look convincingly blonde, so I had to deal with it.
> 
> As for NaNoWriMo, I did it the past two years (I started my first published book _The Only One_ for NaNo 2014, and then started my next book, _Crimson Hollow_, for NaNo 2015), but I don't really have anything to work on this year that would give me the word count needed. I have a sequel for _No Safe Place_ to work on, but it already half exists, and the writing process for that is going to be more cobbling together what I have and writing new stuff, but it's gonna be a rather extensive process, and I can't do it in a month, or at least get enough new stuff written in a month to count. Depending on how the _No Safe Place_ sequel goes, though, and if I can go back and finish up _Crimson Hollow_ next year, maybe I could work on the Crimson Hollow sequel for NaNo 2017 XD


I love your cover. The text really stands out. It's simple, yet extremely effective.

I seem to keep going into NaNo with a few thousand words already written. It does take the pressure off a little, and I don't feel so bad if I happen to have a bad day. I do feel a little bit like I'm cheating, but I have to remind myself that there really are no rules. I know of people who have set manuscript-editing as their NaNo projects!


----------



## ForeverSam

Lexi Revellian said:


> I've sometimes wondered if it's a bad thing putting LGBT novels in their own pigeon hole, because it may well put off the average non-LGBT reader. One of my all-time favourite books is Mary Renault's _The Charioteer_, where the hero is gay. Back when it was published publishers weren't so dead set on categorizing everything, and I think that was a good thing. Gay erotica has a more narrow appeal, of course - I'm talking about books which have LGBT characters but can be enjoyed by anyone.


(not erotica, I don't like sex. It's a magic/fantasy book where the main character is gay)

The thing is...it also kind of has to be in its own category so people can FIND it. If you don't categorize that a book is LGBT it's going to get lost in the hundreds of thousands straight romance novels, which a lot of people in the LGBT+ community are sick of sifting through (and this isn't just some Tumblr SJW bull, before anyone hops on me - I know a LOT of LGBT+ who are just tired of hetero romance - myself included).

But if it's categorized as LGBT it's set apart from the millions of other books like it, and more people can find it that way.

And like...okay, my boss is a lesbian. I sent her the link to nominate my book without telling her anything about it. She texted me a few minutes later FLIPPING OUT because "omg lesbians they're lesbians LESBIAN ROMANCE YES YES YES YES YES." (I still have those texts saved because they were the most hilarious things I'd seen all day.)

And I've gotten SO many messages from people on Tumblr basically saying the same thing.

So I don't think categorizing it is the problem. It makes more accessible to the people who WANT to read it and who are STARVED for a little bit of representation themselves.


----------



## lincolnjcole

I grabbed a copy on Steve, and I'll send a tweet out about it too and hopefully get some downloads.

Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey!

Just wanted to throw this out there!

Kindle Scout just became a MILLION times more valuable for getting selected.

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_h_hr_pb

Look how many books listed there are 'free for prime members' with the new prime plan. Then, check the sales ranking on those.

In one week after launching the new prime members read free plan, those books have shot up to within the top 200 almost across the board in the entire store. That is thousands and thousands of copies in a single week. And, they put a LOT of them in the new program.

Of course, this program isn't going to have this good of results forever (after a few months, most people will forget about it and not care) but this first batch of authors who kindle scout picked for prime reading are getting some crazy massive benefits. They are making a lot of authors successful, and clearly Amazon's selection process favored kindle scout books because it looks like about 40% of books were picked.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> So I decided to do some looking and see how many LGBT books Kindle Scout has actually published (because mine is a lesbian romance).
> 
> There's two. Kindle Scout has published two LGBT books.
> 
> I don't like my chances.


In order for that statistic to be meaningful, we'd have to know how many LGBT books were submitted. I think someone calculated the acceptance rate as being about 3.5%, so (if my early morning, pre-caffeine math is correct), if there had been fifty-seven or fewer LGBT titles, your odds would be as good as or better than anyone else's. If there had been significantly more than fifty-seven, then it might be time to worry. I wasn't specifically counting that when I've looked over the books recently, but I don't remember seeing that many.

I know there is a lot of progress that still needs to be made in this area, but I marvel at how much has changed. Because I'm a little older than many of you, my perspective on the level of progress may be somewhat different. I just turned sixty a few months back, so I was in high school during the mid 70s. There wasn't a single openly gay, lesbian, or bisexual student, even though it was a good-sized high school. (At that point we didn't even really use the term _transgender_, though a few early sexual assignment surgeries made the news.) In more recent years, when I was teaching high school, the number of students openly in those groups was much closer to their numbers in the general population, and for most of them, it wasn't a big deal. Some of the ones who came out several years ago had problems, but recently homophobic reactions have been comparatively rare. I know the situation isn't perfect, but it is heartening to compare it to what was happening a few decades ago.

Most of the people I know don't use sexual preference as a yardstick for measuring books. Perhaps they never did, but there wasn't very literature with LGBT characters just a few years ago. The only examples I can think of from my high school days were novels in which the villains were occasionally gay.  Now the picture is very different.

That's my long-winded way of trying to be reassuring. Your book looks very appealing, and one way or another, I'm sure it will do well.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just wanted to throw this out there!
> 
> Kindle Scout just became a MILLION times more valuable for getting selected.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_h_hr_pb
> 
> Look how many books listed there are 'free for prime members' with the new prime plan. Then, check the sales ranking on those.
> 
> In one week after launching the new prime members read free plan, those books have shot up to within the top 200 almost across the board in the entire store. That is thousands and thousands of copies in a single week. And, they put a LOT of them in the new program.
> 
> Of course, this program isn't going to have this good of results forever (after a few months, most people will forget about it and not care) but this first batch of authors who kindle scout picked for prime reading are getting some crazy massive benefits. They are making a lot of authors successful, and clearly Amazon's selection process favored kindle scout books because it looks like about 40% of books were picked.


So now I can feel even worse when I don't get picked. Sigh!

I'm kidding--I hope. Actually, there's another bit of data that Scout is becoming more valuable. If you've looked at the latest Author Earning Report, Indies took a hit for first time in 27 months. There's no reason to panic, because there are still many signs the indie sector is healthy, but we lost about 7% of ebook market share.

The interesting part is who we lost it to. The Big Five had only a small uptick. Small and medium publishers had a bigger one, perhaps in part because they are starting to copy successful indie marketing strategies, Uncategorized single author publishers (self publishing in disguise) were flat. So who got the rest of the gain? Amazon imprints (4%, or more than half of what indies lost).

As I look at that, it makes perfect sense. Amazon imprint books have always done well, but there have been relatively few of them, and they have tended to come out slowly. Along comes Kindle Scout, and boom, suddenly Kindle Press books are coming out every few days. Not only that, but as you suggest, Amazon is marketing them pretty strongly. It's not that indies are somehow doing worse. It's that Amazon imprint books are doing better.

It remains to be seen whether that rate of growth will continue, but for right now, it's a good time to be published by an Amazon imprint.


----------



## ForeverSam

Bill Hiatt said:


> In order for that statistic to be meaningful, we'd have to know how many LGBT books were submitted. I think someone calculated the acceptance rate as being about 3.5%, so (if my early morning, pre-caffeine math is correct), if there had been fifty-seven or fewer LGBT titles, your odds would be as good as or better than anyone else's. If there had been significantly more than fifty-seven, then it might be time to worry. I wasn't specifically counting that when I've looked over the books recently, but I don't remember seeing that many.


I'm kicking myself for not checking how many LGBT books were in campaign, honestly. I looked last night and there were two - my own and one that just started. Maybe there were ones before mine, I don't know, but I'm not competing against any others at the moment, at least.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ForeverSam said:


> I'm kicking myself for not checking how many LGBT books were in campaign, honestly. I looked last night and there were two - my own and one that just started. Maybe there were ones before mine, I don't know, but I'm not competing against any others at the moment, at least.


Yeah, and they definitely pick that genre, so your book has a good chance!


----------



## JennyOBrien

I see what you mean about that Nightshade cover but that first sentence rocks. Covers can be changed but strong writing is key I think. I'll have two voting spots again tomorrow, one already pencilled in so lots to read 😆. Namo I tried a couple of years ago when there was a flaw in the programme and I lost about 4000 words, haven't tried since - good luck everyone. If I spent more time writing and less time reading this board...


----------



## ForeverSam

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah, and they definitely pick that genre, so your book has a good chance!


Thanks  I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up, and finding out last night they've only published two LGBT books was a bit of a kick in the teeth. But maybe it really is just that no one's really submitted anything under that genre...


----------



## Greg Meritt

Steve, I just picked up my copy of Kelpie Christmas - look foward to delving into it this weekend! All my nominations slots are filled. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> Thanks  I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up, and finding out last night they've only published two LGBT books was a bit of a kick in the teeth. But maybe it really is just that no one's really submitted anything under that genre...


I think that's probably the case.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JennyOBrien said:


> Covers can be changed but strong writing is key I think.


Amen!
(And apparently the Scout editors can see that as well.)


----------



## AaronFrale

The book I'm currently writing has an LGBT leading character mainly because I try to follow in the footsteps of Gene Roddenberry and create an equitable  representation of  people in the future (Such as my most recent Space Opera Sci Fi series has a non-sexualized strong female lead). And yes, I know Star Trek wasn't so good with LGBT but I sure they would be if we saw a Star Trek released in the last five years and indeed tried to retcon it into the new movies.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Although I'm straight myself, I have read a couple of LGBT books in the past - without knowing they were LGBT until I started reading them - and thoroughly enjoyed them. The tag does put me off reading them, though, I'm afraid, and I think that if some of them were still categorised along with other books, I would probably still read and enjoy them just as much.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> The book I'm currently writing has an LGBT leading character mainly because I try to follow in the footsteps of Gene Roddenberry and create an equitable representation of people in the future (Such as my most recent Space Opera Sci Fi series has a non-sexualized strong female lead). And yes, I know Star Trek wasn't so good with LGBT but I sure they would be if we saw a Star Trek released in the last five years and indeed tried to retcon it into the new movies.


Yeah, Star Trek was ahead of its time in a lot of ways, but at that point there just wasn't that much public discussion of LGBT issues. You're right, though, the general idea is totally consistent with Roddenberry's world view.

Quite a shift from _Othello and Zombies_! Evidently, you have a very wide range of ideas.


----------



## ForeverSam

At the risk of sounding egotistical, I'm not....completely worried about my book not selling if/when it's published (however it's published). As someone said earlier, the LGBT community is HUGE, and like I pointed out, they're starved for representation. I've already had a LOT of people express an interest in the book, between Facebook, Twitter, and Tumblr.

My biggest worry right now is getting past Kindle Scout.


----------



## Michele Brouder

-Steve, I picked up my copy of A Kelpie Christmas!

- I've done NaNoWriMo three times in the past 10 years. Before Nov 1st, I have a general idea of what I want to write and then I just write without editing or revising. My daily goal is 1667. I push for 2k.


----------



## Horia Stoian

How did Fifty Shades of Grey became so successful? As in, what gave it the initial bust that took it to the point where it sold by itself? Did the author had a tremendous mailing list? A big Internet celebrity perhaps? Was the book published by Random House and exposed heavily? There are a lot of great books that are not discovered because of poor marketing and if those books were to be recommended by a big published then they would sell, but being marketed independently is not an easy thing at all and sells are low, so how did that one became so successful? Any ideas? Please don't say that the books was great, etc, because before one can say that a book is very, very good, that person first has to get his or her hand on it. So how was the book originally marketed? Does anyone have any ideas?

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the book here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> How did Fifty Shades of Grey became so successful? As in, what gave it the initial bust that took it to the point where it sold by itself? Did the author had a tremendous mailing list? A big Internet celebrity perhaps? Was the book published by Random House and exposed heavily? There are a lot of great books that are not discovered because of poor marketing and if those books were to be recommended by a big published then they would sell, but being marketed independently is not an easy thing at all and sells are low, so how did that one became so successful? Any ideas? Please don't say that the books was great, etc, because before one can say that a book is very, very good, that person first has to get his or her hand on it. So how was the book originally marketed? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Nominate the Double Edged novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
> Watch the trailer of the book here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


Best I can tell, it filled a niche that hadn't been much addressed before. The author had a little following from her earlier fanfic, but the initial publisher was small at the time, so that wasn't a factor. When Random House picked up the book, it was already #1 on WSJ and #3 on Amazon.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Best I can tell, it filled a niche that hadn't been much addressed before. The author had a little following from her earlier fanfic, but the initial publisher was small at the time, so that wasn't a factor. When Random House picked up the book, it was already #1 on WSJ and #3 on Amazon.


Picking a niche that hadn't been much addressed before must have played a role and I don't think the following was that big to have such an impact. No, there must be more. When Random House picked it up it was already selling like hot bread, so I'm curious what the author did prior to being in the top 80 books lets say...

Nominate the Double Edged novel here: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PM1N6MVE4M12
Watch the trailer of the book here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X2FmqL-Wsc


----------



## AaronFrale

ForeverSam said:


> My biggest worry right now is getting past Kindle Scout.


If I were to guess at their analysis they do on whether or not to publish a book. I would assume that they do them within the same category. So an LGTB book would be compared to other LGTB books. It's to their benefit select books from all the categories because as you say, the readership is out there, but I totally understand your concerns. We can conjecture all we want, but we really don't know what goes on behind the curtain.


----------



## ....

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, I can guarantee you more work went into prepping that color (font, style, color, etc) than you would think. It is simple, but also elegant.
> 
> In some cases, professional publishers like Penguin will spend months designing a cover only to end up with something as simple as the one you mentioned because it is aesthetically pleasing...in many, cases, where authors mess up is they have too much going on, and little mistakes can end up costing you quite a bit.
> 
> Professional designers go to school for years to learn how to make incredibly simple images that catch the eye...Sure, some people are just naturally talented enough to 'feel' what works and what doesn't, but in general the education/training is a good substitute.
> 
> Check out http://www.mnarzuauthor.com/cover-design-services/ if you want to see a fairly inexpensive professional designer.
> 
> Definitely don't worry, though, because your cover is actually quite appealing. It certainly won't count against you for Kindle Scout selection and I'd say you did a tremendous job!


Agreed -- that Nightshade cover is effective. I liked another recent one that didn't get selected, but was similarly elegant: Cowboy Jihad. There are a few more covers like that in the running now, too. The only covers I have a real issue with are the ones that are clearly the wrong size.


----------



## AaronFrale

Horia Stoian said:


> How did Fifty Shades of Grey became so successful?


My short answer, no one really knows. There are way too many factors playing into that level of success to track them all.

However, I have noticed that there always some level of something else going on that we don't see. We just come into the story late after they made their millions and say "how'd that happen?" For example, The Martian, was self-published and sold 60,000 copies in the first 3 months. A major traditional publisher offered Andy Weir an offer he couldn't refuse, and now we have Matt Damon on Mars. However, the part of the story that isn't as often told was that Andy Weir took about ten years to write The Martian, and was publishing drafts on his blog. In those ten years, he built a following, and people began asking him for an eBook, and he finally just decided to publish just to tell people, hey go here. So those 60,000 sales were 10 years of hard work, building a following, etc.

If I have my story straight on 50 Shades, I heard this from a friend who is a fan, was that the original version was Twlight fanfiction, and that the writer was a popular Twlight fan fiction writer at the height of the twilight craze. So once she converted 50 Shades from a fanfiction to a story, the following was there. And I'm assuming, like Andy Wier, she gathered her fan base through one story at a time and years of writing for pleasure.

Suffice to say I there are always some years of hard work we don't hear about in the super successful writer world.


----------



## ....

I have (another) question about the Kirkus edits...

Do they ever do more than one round of edits? I've read about them performing a copy-edit and also suggesting several areas of improvement. Do you then just do rewrites and submit a publish-ready MS within five days? (I know of someone having a five-day deadline, and others having no deadline.)

I just nominated the top three on Steve's list, btw.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Ryan D said:


> I have (another) question about the Kirkus edits...
> 
> Do they ever do more than one round of edits? I've read about them performing a copy-edit and also suggesting several areas of improvement. Do you then just do rewrites and submit a publish-ready MS within five days? (I know of someone having a five-day deadline, and others having no deadline.)
> 
> I just nominated the top three on Steve's list, btw.


One round of edits, though it includes copy-edits. They do offer suggestions, but there isn't a lot you can do to fix it since they don't re-edit it. You have no deadline when you get the edits back, and the publish date is based on when you submit back to them.


----------



## ....

lincolnjcole said:


> One round of edits, though it includes copy-edits. They do offer suggestions, but there isn't a lot you can do to fix it since they don't re-edit it. You have no deadline when you get the edits back, and the publish date is based on when you submit back to them.


Thanks for the info. I'll probably feel compelled to implement any changes they suggest, within reason, because I never know when to stop(!), and I don't want to miss an opportunity for improvements. That said, I'll be missing a trick if I don't release it for December, as that's when it's set.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> My short answer, no one really knows. There are way too many factors playing into that level of success to track them all.
> 
> However, I have noticed that there always some level of something else going on that we don't see. We just come into the story late after they made their millions and say "how'd that happen?" For example, The Martian, was self-published and sold 60,000 copies in the first 3 months. A major traditional publisher offered Andy Weir an offer he couldn't refuse, and now we have Matt Damon on Mars. However, the part of the story that isn't as often told was that Andy Weir took about ten years to write The Martian, and was publishing drafts on his blog. In those ten years, he built a following, and people began asking him for an eBook, and he finally just decided to publish just to tell people, hey go here. So those 60,000 sales were 10 years of hard work, building a following, etc.
> 
> If I have my story straight on 50 Shades, I heard this from a friend who is a fan, was that the original version was Twlight fanfiction, and that the writer was a popular Twlight fan fiction writer at the height of the twilight craze. So once she converted 50 Shades from a fanfiction to a story, the following was there. And I'm assuming, like Andy Wier, she gathered her fan base through one story at a time and years of writing for pleasure.
> 
> Suffice to say I there are always some years of hard work we don't hear about in the super successful writer world.


Yes, I've heard the same about the development of 50 Shades, so in that sense Weir and James are similar in that both had fan bases prior to publication. Unfortunately, that's a difficult formula to replicate. There was a lot of hard work involved in both cases, but there was also an element of luck, particularly with 50 Shades, being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## ForeverSam

AaronFrale said:


> If I were to guess at their analysis they do on whether or not to publish a book. I would assume that they do them within the same category. So an LGTB book would be compared to other LGTB books. It's to their benefit select books from all the categories because as you say, the readership is out there, but I totally understand your concerns. We can conjecture all we want, but we really don't know what goes on behind the curtain.


I'm mostly just worried about how FEW LGBT books they've published. I want to believe it's just because they don't get many (and LGBT is hard to write well, honestly), and if that's the case my book is great and unique and something they'll be more interested in.

Or it could be that they just don't like publishing books under that category. In which case I'm screwed and never stood a chance anyways. Which leaves a very bitter taste in my mouth to be honest.


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> 4 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois


Thank you for the shout out Steve. This campaign was a rollercoaster but I will find out soon if Amazon accepted my latest novel.


----------



## ....

Jada Ryker said:


> I don't think there's a hard and fast deadline...there's one book selected before mine that isn't available on Amazon. Anyway, I wanted to get my book out there as soon as possible. I thought it was great as it was submitted. Plus, I had this irrational fear that the nominators will forget about the book.
> 
> The editor made some plot suggestions, including one I was saving for the next book. I may have been more receptive because she said great things about my book. Comments like "lively, sharp, entertaining, polished, and a great voice" made me think she must be very smart
> 
> I ended up adding about 5,100 words of new text. I was paranoid about adding any typos or mistakes. I asked about another review. The answer was no, just one was the limit. I said I'd pay for the second edit, if it wasn't hideously expensive (like not more than the $1,500 advance). They gave me the contact information for Kirkus.
> 
> Kirkus said they'd consider the new text as part of the original edit. It didn't cost me a penny, and the turnaround time was pretty fast. And the editor loved the added text.


Thanks for sharing -- that's really interesting, and it was good of Kirkus to do that.

I think this is one of those areas that doesn't really get discussed: the one-edit limit. Obviously it's great that Kindle Scout ensures everyone gets a copy-edit... but, come on, that's an absolute MUST anyway.

I anticipate that if I'm asked to change some plot points, I'm going to have to put my own editor's hat on. My job happens to be copy-editor, so I have some faith in myself to get there in the end (relying on that Kirkus edit to set me on the right path).

Hopefully the book won't be in limbo for too long... Also, I really admire DIY authors like Andy Weir, and wonder how much professional editing went into his first release (I've only read the major-release version of The Martian; I don't know how it differs).


----------



## Used To Be BH

Ryan D said:


> Thanks for sharing -- that's really interesting, and it was good of Kirkus to do that.
> 
> I think this is one of those areas that doesn't really get discussed: the one-edit limit. Obviously it's great that Kindle Scout ensures everyone gets a copy-edit... but, come on, that's an absolute MUST anyway.
> 
> I anticipate that if I'm asked to change some plot points, I'm going to have to put my own editor's hat on. My job happens to be copy-editor, so I have some faith in myself to get there in the end (relying on that Kirkus edit to set me on the right path).
> 
> Hopefully the book won't be in limbo for too long... Also, I really admire DIY authors like Andy Weir, and wonder how much professional editing went into his first release (I've only read the major-release version of The Martian; I don't know how it differs).


If Weir spent ten years writing the Martian, my guess is quite a bit of editing went into it!

At first I found it a little annoying that the Scout process allows for only one edit, but then I thought about the requirements. Every book submitted is already supposed to have had a minimum of one round of professional editing. When I think about it in those terms, it seems more reasonable. Also, I suspect a book with a huge number of editing issues probably wouldn't be selected in the first place. The editors are looking for ready-to-publish works (or nearly so, anyway), not glorified rough drafts.


----------



## ....

Bill Hiatt said:


> If Weir spent ten years writing the Martian, my guess is quite a bit of editing went into it!
> 
> At first I found it a little annoying that the Scout process allows for only one edit, but then I thought about the requirements. Every book submitted is already supposed to have had a minimum of one round of professional editing. When I think about it in those terms, it seems more reasonable. Also, I suspect a book with a huge number of editing issues probably wouldn't be selected in the first place. The editors are looking for ready-to-publish works (or nearly so, anyway), not glorified rough drafts.


Well, thank you. I'm looking at my manuscript right now thinking, actually, it's pretty tight, even before the Kirkus edits. And I broke the rules because I didn't get it edited (unless we're counting me as the professional editor). But it's true that they wouldn't have selected it if it wasn't (near enough) ready for publication.

I guess I should have more confidence in myself. But I'm not like a lot of you guys: I haven't self-published anything, or had anything published really apart from short stories. And to be frank, I didn't worry about short story edits. With those, I was just glad to be published. Novels are different.

As for The Martian, there's a difference between self-editing and professional editing. It was a blog, wasn't it? I still love the fact he used that approach, though.


----------



## AaronFrale

Ryan D said:


> As for The Martian, there's a difference between self-editing and professional editing. It was a blog, wasn't it? I still love the fact he used that approach, though.


Yeah, it was a blog. From interview I heard, it was more because he was interested in the subject matter than building an audience for his book in the beginning. It was a neat interview. It was on Star Talk Radio, I forgot which episode, but there are only a handful of them with Andy Wier as a guest.

I'm not sure what he did for editing though. For me, there is no substitute for professional editing. I taught English in college for 5 years and grammar mistakes still sneak by, so I just save all my royalties for an editor first, cover artist next, and leftovers go to marketing.


----------



## amdonehere

I've been lurking in this thread for a while but haven't had time to participate in any meaningful way until now. Thanks all for sharing so much info. 'm thinking if I write my next book, I might enter into Scout to give it a try. Until then, good luck to all of you. I'll go check out your books.


----------



## ForeverSam

Just got the email that my campaign is over. Let the literal nail/cuticle biting begin!
(Just put me out of my misery)
I'll post my final stats tomorrow morning when they update. If I stayed in hot and trending for the entire day today, I'll have over 700 hours...


----------



## Michele Brouder

ForeverSam said:


> Just got the email that my campaign is over. Let the literal nail/cuticle biting begin!
> (Just put me out of my misery)
> I'll post my final stats tomorrow morning when they update. If I stayed in hot and trending for the entire day today, I'll have over 700 hours...


Sam, 
You mentioned that you had close to 6k page views, that's amazing! That might indicate to Amazon a niche in the market that needs to be filled Anyway, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Has anyone else noticed that KS hasn't updated yet for today or is it just my campaign stats? It's 11:38 am here (6:38am EST)

One more day, Yay!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so today is Friday and I am sure glad that I have finally reached it. The end of the week. I'll have Saturday off and then back to work on Sunday.

Some of you folks were talking about whether or not Kindle Scout accepts LGBT novels or not - well, it so happens that Rhonda - the professional assassin from KELPIE DREAMS is a lesbian, and nobody over at Kindle Scout even blinked at that. So I don't really think sexuality is that much of a factor in making or not making the cut at Kindle Scout. At the end of the day it all comes down to whether or not you write a wonderfully entertaining and meaningful and READABLE LGBT.

Man, I wish that LGBT didn't make think about BLT. Now I'm hungry again and I just had breakfast.


All right - so at the risk of over-beating this poor tired drum, KELPIE CHRISTMAS is still free today if anybody would like to grab a free short story, just click the cover in my signature. There's action, fisticuffs, and even a slight bit of romantic overtures.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
1 day left  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
2 days left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
2 days left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
3 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
6 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
7 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
13 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
16 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
17 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
20 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
20 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
20 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
21 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
24 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
27 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
27 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Marlowe, Jen and Dale, I've nominated your books! Best of luck. Like me, I bet you'll be glad when it's over.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Michele Brouder said:


> Has anyone else noticed that KS hasn't updated yet for today or is it just my campaign stats? It's 11:38 am here (6:38am EST)
> 
> One more day, Yay!


My stats haven't updated, either. The day counter's gone down, but the numbers are exactly the same as yesterday, even though I know for a fact that I was on H&T for most of yesterday...


----------



## Greg Meritt

I have the top three spots nominated - good luck to all!


----------



## bfleetwood

Greg Meritt said:


> I have the top three spots nominated - good luck to all!


Me too! Hope plans for getting 'The Adoption' out there are coming together Greg. B


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelEWollaston said:


> My stats haven't updated, either. The day counter's gone down, but the numbers are exactly the same as yesterday, even though I know for a fact that I was on H&T for most of yesterday...


Yes, it's a general problem. I just checked mine. I know they haven't updated, because H & T would show a zero if there were no activity; it wouldn't just be blank. Anyway, I too was H & T quite a bit yesterday. I'm assuming Amazon will fix the problem pretty soon--at least, I hope so!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Evilly Amused by Marlowe Blue
A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
Must Be Murder by Jen Carter

Good luck to all three and the eight waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

Ryan D said:


> Well, thank you. I'm looking at my manuscript right now thinking, actually, it's pretty tight, even before the Kirkus edits. And I broke the rules because I didn't get it edited (unless we're counting me as the professional editor). But it's true that they wouldn't have selected it if it wasn't (near enough) ready for publication.


I've had a long-running debate over on the KDP forum with a poster on the very issue of whether or not you can be your own editor. While I think it's rare--my experience is much closer to the one Aaron writes about, and I taught high school English for 34 years--I'm sure it's not impossible, and you said in an earlier post that you'd worked as an editor. In any case, you're right. I don't think you would have been selected if you manuscript wasn't in reasonably good shape.

It's normal to be nervous, just as it is in so many situations. You may have noticed in earlier posts that some people made themselves sick with stress during Kindle Scout. I've self pubbed for more than four years, and I'm still nervous. I think we all want to be believe we're good enough, but like you there is a little voice of doubt in there somewhere. Tell it to be quiet!


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just nominated the next three on the list. Each one looks interesting, and each is in a different genre. (Two are mysteries, but of very different types, or so it appears.) Lots of good reading to look forward to!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Michele Brouder said:


> Has anyone else noticed that KS hasn't updated yet for today or is it just my campaign stats? It's 11:38 am here (6:38am EST)
> 
> One more day, Yay!


4:20 PM, no update here as well.

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## RachelWollaston

Horia Stoian said:


> 4:20 PM, no update here as well.
> 
> Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


I assume it's a malfunction their end, then.


----------



## ForeverSam

8:29 AM CST, no update. That is ANNOYING, I'm already stressed out enough without knowing what my final stats are >.>



Michele Brouder said:


> Sam,
> You mentioned that you had close to 6k page views, that's amazing! That might indicate to Amazon a niche in the market that needs to be filled Anyway, fingers crossed for you.


Yeah, I'm at 6.1k now without yesterday's stats. I've been average 100 a day for about a week now, so that'll probably be 6.2k when they finally decide to update the stats.

Here's hoping though ^.^ Thank you!

(nominated first three books)


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Marlowe, Jen, and Michele today. I'll get Dale after one frees up. Good luck all to those still going and those like myself who are waiting.


----------



## Horia Stoian

ForeverSam said:


> 8:29 AM CST, no update. That is ANNOYING, I'm already stressed out enough without knowing what my final stats are >.>
> 
> Yeah, I'm at 6.1k now without yesterday's stats. I've been average 100 a day for about a week now, so that'll probably be 6.2k when they finally decide to update the stats.
> 
> Here's hoping though ^.^ Thank you!
> 
> (nominated first three books)


Don't bother with the stats, they don't matter that much. The Kindle Scout teams loos at the author's sales history (probably to see if they can male a profit from your readership), and at how good the novel was written. We had guys with outstanding stats that warn't selected, and then, we had authors with less than 500 page views an 0 hours in H & T that were selected, so don't worry too much about your stats, they will drive you crazy 

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## ForeverSam

Horia Stoian said:


> Don't bother with the stats, they don't matter that much. The Kindle Scout teams loos at the author's sales history (probably to see if they can male a profit from your readership), and at how good the novel was written. We had guys with outstanding stats that warn't selected, and then, we had authors with less than 500 page views an 0 hours in H & T that were selected, so don't worry too much about your stats, they will drive you crazy
> 
> Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


I mean, I know, but I'd still like to know what my final stats were


----------



## Greg Meritt

bfleetwood said:


> Me too! Hope plans for getting 'The Adoption' out there are coming together Greg. B


Thanks B! I'm working on it and thanks for the help! Looking forward to reading Chroma!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Don't bother with the stats, they don't matter that much. The Kindle Scout teams loos at the author's sales history, at how good the novel was written. We had guys with outstanding stats that warn't selected, and then, we had authors with less than 500 page views an 0 hours in H & T that were selected, so don't worry too much about your stats, they will drive you crazy
> 
> Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


Good advice, but hard to follow!

The team looks at the author's sales history? I thought at least one of the winner said something about not having that great a sales history before, and one of the recent ones was using her first book.

It would make sense to look at sales history for someone like Lexi who already published through Kindle Scout, but looking at sales history for everyone may be a little like comparing apples and oranges. Part of what they'd be measuring would be how well an author could promote. I'd all assume most of us are in Scout at least partly for the promotion. If I were selling like crazy on my own, why would I give up some of my royalties to Amazon?

(As you can tell, my sales are just kind of OK at best now. If past sales history is a big factor, I'm probably dead.)


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Good advice, but hard to follow!
> 
> The team looks at the author's sales history? I thought at least one of the winner said something about not having that great a sales history before, and one of the recent ones was using her first book.
> 
> It would make sense to look at sales history for someone like Lexi who already published through Kindle Scout, but looking at sales history for everyone may be a little like comparing apples and oranges. Part of what they'd be measuring would be how well an author could promote. I'd all assume most of us are in Scout at least partly for the promotion. If I were selling like crazy on my own, why would I give up some of my royalties to Amazon?
> 
> (As you can tell, my sales are just kind of OK at best now. If past sales history is a big factor, I'm probably dead.)


Don't get me wrong, I HOPE they don''t look at the author's sales history  I'm only making around 400 to 500 euros per month so that's not very good.  As for promotion, I guess they look at our facebook page and twitter (how many likes we have, how many followers and the engagement). Of course I could be wrong, but that's what I would look for I guess.

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## Horia Stoian

Guys, let's do a Google hangout  Would love to talk with all of you live.  I also want to thank you all for the support and help you gave me with my campaign  Whatever the results will be, you all were fantastic and can't thank you enough  If I'm not selected, my novel will be live on the same day. I just have to hit the publish and submit button on KDP and Create Space, so all good here.  Let's see if I hit Wonderland guys! Best of luck to all of us! 

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## ForeverSam

Bill Hiatt said:


> Good advice, but hard to follow!
> 
> The team looks at the author's sales history? I thought at least one of the winner said something about not having that great a sales history before, and one of the recent ones was using her first book.
> 
> It would make sense to look at sales history for someone like Lexi who already published through Kindle Scout, but looking at sales history for everyone may be a little like comparing apples and oranges. Part of what they'd be measuring would be how well an author could promote. I'd all assume most of us are in Scout at least partly for the promotion. If I were selling like crazy on my own, why would I give up some of my royalties to Amazon?
> 
> (As you can tell, my sales are just kind of OK at best now. If past sales history is a big factor, I'm probably dead.)


I mean I have no sales, so....I guess that's me out right there.

Re: how well you can promote, I'm sure page views has SOMETHING to do with that. If 6,000 unique people looked at my page I probably did something right with promotions, right?


----------



## Horia Stoian

ForeverSam said:


> I mean I have no sales, so....I guess that's me out right there.
> 
> Re: how well you can promote, I'm sure page views has SOMETHING to do with that. If 6,000 unique people looked at my page I probably did something right with promotions, right?


Know this: NO ONE does that! No one has 6000 page views, or maybe 1 or 2 people...! You're unique! Maybe your novel is a masterpiece  Could be


----------



## Kay7979

Good luck to those of you who have now entered the waiting period, aka Kindle Scout Purgatory. 

Today, I reloaded my nominations, so good luck to the next batch of potential winners!

As for the stats, you guys ROCK. You got so many page views you blew out the whole system!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> I mean I have no sales, so....I guess that's me out right there.
> 
> Re: how well you can promote, I'm sure page views has SOMETHING to do with that. If 6,000 unique people looked at my page I probably did something right with promotions, right?


There's no question that you have considerable promotional skill. Levels that high don't happen by themselves. I might make 4,000--if I'm lucky.


----------



## ForeverSam

Horia Stoian said:


> Know this: NO ONE does that! No one has 6000 page views, or maybe 1 or 2 people...! You're unique! Maybe your novel is a masterpiece  Could be


I've gathered that 6k views is a bit of an anomaly. I guess I just got lucky, some good people reblogged the link on Tumblr, and people go crazy in that place when you say "gay people who don't die."

Now I'm worried not having any past sales (it's my first book) is going to hurt me though. Blargh


----------



## Horia Stoian

ForeverSam said:


> I've gathered that 6k views is a bit of an anomaly. I guess I just got lucky, some good people reblogged the link on Tumblr, and people go crazy in that place when you say "gay people who don't die."
> 
> Now I'm worried not having any past sales (it's my first book) is going to hurt me though. Blargh


If the book is brilliant there's no way Amazon will say "We love this book, could be a best seller, but the sales history of the author is low" Have faith love  Have faith!


----------



## ForeverSam

Horia Stoian said:


> If the book is brilliant there's no way Amazon will say "We love this book, could be a best seller, but the sales history of the author is low" Have faith love  Have faith!


I'm torn between "have faith" and "don't get your hopes up" XD Waiting is the WORST


----------



## Michele Brouder

Thanks for all of you kind people who nominated my book! Fingers crossed.

Maybe the person who does the campaign stats called off work this morning.


----------



## Horia Stoian

ForeverSam said:


> I'm torn between "have faith" and "don't get your hopes up" XD Waiting is the WORST


Your nominators want your book ASAP, that much I know, otherwise they wouldn't have nominated, so make sure you have the file and the covers ready for Create Space and KDP in case they don't give you the publishing contract  You don't want to keep your nominators wait too long or you might lose them.  I already have my novel uploaded as a draft to KDP and Create Space. If I get the rejection, I'll immediately publish it on my own and let everyone know. I suggest you do the same...

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Your nominators want your book ASAP, that much I know, otherwise they wouldn't have nominated, so make sure you have the file and the covers ready for Create Space and KDP in case they don't give you the publishing contract  You don't want to keep your nominators wait too long or you might lose them.  I already have my novel uploaded as a draft to KDP and Create Space. If I get the rejection, I'll immediately publish it on my own and let everyone know. I suggest you do the same...
> 
> Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


That's wise advice. I'd be ready to go on KDP, but my paperback layout isn't ready yet. In my defense, though, I've been juggling three other projects.


----------



## ForeverSam

Horia Stoian said:


> Your nominators want your book ASAP, that much I know, otherwise they wouldn't have nominated, so make sure you have the file and the covers ready for Create Space and KDP in case they don't give you the publishing contract  You don't want to keep your nominators wait too long or you might lose them.  I already have my novel uploaded as a draft to KDP and Create Space. If I get the rejection, I'll immediately publish it on my own and let everyone know. I suggest you do the same...
> 
> Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


That'll be the plan this weekend. I'll get everything organized and ready to go (something to distract me when I'm not playing mindless click text games lol)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> Nominating is so easy, and we all pool our resources to nominate each other, so I don't know that each nomination equates to "gotta get it RIGHT. THIS. MINUTE!"


Your point is well taken, though I only nominate books if I think they are good. Fortunately, the ones this group puts forward are!

Someone who nominates a book isn't necessarily an avid fan who's going to buy, but in terms of preparation, it's good to assume that at least some are, and that you want to catch them while the book is relatively fresh in their mind.


----------



## RWhite7699

Michele, I finally got to nominate Whyte Christmas. Also Evilly Amused for Katherine and Must Be Murder by Jen. Good luck to all of you.
Steve, I grabbed my copy of Kelpie Christmas. Thanks.
Got Dragon Moon too, Julie. All good reads.
I'm busy working on my next book, Mariah's Acre.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Your point is well taken, though I only nominate books if I think they are good. Fortunately, the ones this group puts forward are!
> 
> Someone who nominates a book isn't necessarily an avid fan who's going to buy, but in terms of preparation, it's good to assume that at least some are, and that you want to catch them while the book is relatively fresh in their mind.


Exactly! We have to assume that every nominator (even if we don't know how many they are), want our book yesterday... Then again... do we really write for the money? :| Most of us are already well established workers in our own fields so... do we really write to get rich? I don't think so. I started writing my novel for the fun of it. First day I wrote a page, then blank for 3 months, after 3 months inspiration stroked and I wrote my first 10.000 words. After that, nothing for another 4 months or so and then I wrote little by little every day until I finished it... it took me 1 and a half year to write it. But it wasn't for the money or for Kindle Scout. For me, the Kindle Scout program was brought to my attention when I was doing the final edits to the novel.

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## jcarter

Thanks to everyone for the nominations. So appreciated! I also have my nominations filled the those books closest to the end.

Steve--I picked up your story yesterday and look forward to reading it.  

I did have a question for the group. I've heard different thoughts on this before and was wondering if anyone here had experience they could share.

While I would love to be chosen by Kindle Scout, my expectations right now are extremely low. I want to plan a bit for if the book isn't picked. The book I've submitted is the first in a series, and I'm probably about two months away from having second book finished and ready for publication--if I can get focused again (ha!). The third book is outlined, but I haven't started drafting, and I probably need about six months to write that one.

So, here's the question: if the book isn't chosen, would you suggest self publishing right away and then publishing the rest of the series as I complete it? Or would you suggest hanging onto the first book until I'm done with the second--or close to being done with the second--so that there's not a big gap between the two? Or course then after that, it would still be awhile before the third is ready to go, but I know as a reader I don't normally start a series unless I see at least two books already published. I'm just wondering if anyone has thoughts on timing.


----------



## RWhite7699

Meant to add: I am also reading Kay's Beyond the Forest. Great writing!


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> Thanks to everyone for the nominations. So appreciated! I also have my nominations filled the those books closest to the end.
> 
> Steve--I picked up your story yesterday and look forward to reading it.
> 
> I did have a question for the group. I've heard different thoughts on this before and was wondering if anyone here had experience they could share.
> 
> While I would love to be chosen by Kindle Scout, my expectations right now are extremely low. I want to plan a bit for if the book isn't picked. The book I've submitted is the first in a series, and I'm probably about two months away from having second book finished and ready for publication--if I can get focused again (ha!). The third book is outlined, but I haven't started drafting, and I probably need about six months to write that one.
> 
> So, here's the question: if the book isn't chosen, would you suggest self publishing right away and then publishing the rest of the series as I complete it? Or would you suggest hanging onto the first book until I'm done with the second--or close to being done with the second--so that there's not a big gap between the two? Or course then after that, it would still be awhile before the third is ready to go, but I know as a reader I don't normally start a series unless I see at least two books already published. I'm just wondering if anyone has thoughts on timing.


I don't have any statistical data, but I think spreading them out has some advantages. It's true that if you wait too long, you could lose momentum, but having two releases pretty close together gives you less collective time on the new list. I would think it would be better if those periods of heightened visibility didn't overlap with each other.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Exactly! We have to assume that every nominator (even if we don't know how many they are), want our book yesterday... Then again... do we really write for the money? :| Most of us are already well established workers in our own fields so... do we really write to get rich? I don't think so. I started writing my novel for the fun of it. First day I wrote a page, then blank for 3 months, after 3 months inspiration stroked and I wrote my first 10.000 words. After that, nothing for another 4 months or so and then I wrote little by little every day until I finished it... it took me 1 and a half year to write it. But it wasn't for the money or for Kindle Scout. For me, the Kindle Scout program was brought to my attention when I was doing the final edits to the novel.
> 
> Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


You're right. I got into writing because I thought I had stories worth telling and wanted other people to enjoy them. I keep reminding myself of that, because as soon as I uploaded the first book, I started obsessing over the ****ing sales figures! The problem, for me at least, is that the desire to bring pleasure to people easily expands to the desire to bring pleasure to *more* people, and pretty soon I'm fantasizing about bestseller lists and movie deals.

I suppose it's also true that, while I didn't do it for the money, I wouldn't exactly turn the money down.


----------



## LizHedgecock

ForeverSam said:


> I'm torn between "have faith" and "don't get your hopes up" XD Waiting is the WORST


Well, I nominated your book because you had me from the first page. That's got to be worth something.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Hi, off to nominate Michele and Jen for my two slots. 

I have self pubbed a trilogy as I've finished each part which worked out as a 4-5 month gap. The last one was pubbed in June and it's great when people buy all three together ( although it doesn't happen a lot). I dont think there's a need to wait until you have two ready to publish, just gonfor it 
Good luck everyone and fingers crossed for those waiting to hear


----------



## LizHedgecock

Well, I hope people are right about the H&T stats being unimportant...because mine are woeful! 0 hours H&T! Hoping for a surge at the end *bites nails*


----------



## Horia Stoian

Thank you everyone, Lexi and all the others, I took into consideration what you said and I changed the cover (ear, spine, etc), this is it!) http://double-edged.weebly.com/cover-reveal.html Think is much better! I also printed it and the text on the back is very visible, so I think I got that out of the way. 

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## Used To Be BH

LizHedgecock said:


> Well, I hope people are right about the H&T stats being unimportant...because mine are woeful! 0 hours H&T! Hoping for a surge at the end *bites nails*


Groups like ours with a lot of people to nominate have to wait to close to the end to nominate, but we aren't the only ones. The big incentive for readers to nominate is to get free books, and I'm sure people have figured out that the more books they nominate, the better a shot they have at getting some for free. The way to maximize those number is to nominate books at or near the end of their campaigns.

So, yes, you might well have a surge. I've seen other books flip to H & T at the end.


----------



## ForeverSam

LizHedgecock said:


> Well, I nominated your book because you had me from the first page. That's got to be worth something.


Really? Omg thank you for telling me that *heart eyes*


----------



## RJD2

jcarter said:


> Thanks to everyone for the nominations. So appreciated! I also have my nominations filled the those books closest to the end.
> 
> Steve--I picked up your story yesterday and look forward to reading it.
> 
> I did have a question for the group. I've heard different thoughts on this before and was wondering if anyone here had experience they could share.
> 
> While I would love to be chosen by Kindle Scout, my expectations right now are extremely low. I want to plan a bit for if the book isn't picked. The book I've submitted is the first in a series, and I'm probably about two months away from having second book finished and ready for publication--if I can get focused again (ha!). The third book is outlined, but I haven't started drafting, and I probably need about six months to write that one.
> 
> So, here's the question: if the book isn't chosen, would you suggest self publishing right away and then publishing the rest of the series as I complete it? Or would you suggest hanging onto the first book until I'm done with the second--or close to being done with the second--so that there's not a big gap between the two? Or course then after that, it would still be awhile before the third is ready to go, but I know as a reader I don't normally start a series unless I see at least two books already published. I'm just wondering if anyone has thoughts on timing.


If you wait, you might not be able to send out that email from Amazon letting everyone who nominated you know that the book is now available. I don't know the exact time frame, but the option definitely expires according to other people who have had it vanish after waiting too long


----------



## Horia Stoian

ForeverSam said:


> Really? Omg thank you for telling me that *heart eyes*


I have one spot left. Please give me the link to your book. I want to read the excerpt and maybe nominate it.  Thank you!


----------



## Horia Stoian

RJD2 said:


> If you wait, you might not be able to send out that email from Amazon letting everyone who nominated you know that the book is now available. I don't know the exact time frame, but the option definitely expires according to other people who have had it vanish after waiting too long


As far as I know, everyone has the option to choose to be notified when a book that they select (but not chosen for publishing) is published by the author. This being said, not everyone who nominate it will get an email telling them that the book is available as long ass they did not asked for the update on that book.

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## ForeverSam

Horia Stoian said:


> I have one spot left. Please give me the link to your book. I want to read the excerpt and maybe nominate it.  Thank you!


Campaign is over, sadly  Page is still up though if you want to read the excerpt

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1G7M4XD4GWHYK


----------



## AaronFrale

I think the key for Kindle Scout is to take advantage of the promotion opportunity and make sure you offer a way for readers to stay current with your work. O&Z is my 4th KS campaign, and each release afterwards has done better than the one before it. The key is to grow your reader base with each book and offer an incentive to stay connected. I say thanks for nominating, because you did, I'll give you a free Kindle edition eitherway the campaign turns out. Before I began releasing novels, I challenged myself to release a short story every month for a year. They've been great tools because pretty much every month I can offer something for free. So whenever I send out my mailchimp, I'll throw a freebie into it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I think the key for Kindle Scout is to take advantage of the promotion opportunity and make sure you offer a way for readers to stay current with your work. O&Z is my 4th KS campaign, and each release afterwards has done better than the one before it. The key is to grow your reader base with each book and offer an incentive to stay connected. I say thanks for nominating, because you did, I'll give you a free Kindle edition eitherway the campaign turns out. Before I began releasing novels, I challenged myself to release a short story every month for a year. They've been great tools because pretty much every month I can offer something for free. So whenever I send out my mailchimp, I'll throw a freebie into it.


That sounds like a very good system for using KS to grow your base.


----------



## Horia Stoian

I'm watching 50 shades right now... Opinions after...  BTW, hated the book.  Hopefully the movie is better!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Damn it, almost 7 minutes into the movie and it got to me. Why couldn't the book be the same? Usually the books are better than the movies. Not in this case I'm afraid! :| But I'm trying to "watch this movie without seeing the motion pictures... Just hearing the dialogue... It's a masterpiece, you guys must try this :|

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## RachelWollaston

ForeverSam said:


> I'm torn between "have faith" and "don't get your hopes up" XD Waiting is the WORST


Best of luck!! Hope you're successful!


----------



## Kay7979

Just checked my Previous Nominations and see Vivi and Aaron both received bad news today. Very sorry to see that. It's hard to know what the editors are looking for.


----------



## AaronFrale

No worries. That's just a part of the business. The reality is that only a handful get selected. Time to publish, work on my next book, and submit again.



Kay7979 said:


> Just checked my Previous Nominations and see Vivi and Aaron both received bad news today. Very sorry to see that. It's hard to know what the editors are looking for.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> No worries. That's just a part of the business. The reality is that only a handful get selected. Time to publish, work on my next book, and submit again.


How could anyone turn down a book titled _Othello and Zombies_?


----------



## Carey Lewis

Kay7979 said:


> Just checked my Previous Nominations and see Vivi and Aaron both received bad news today. Very sorry to see that. It's hard to know what the editors are looking for.


Vivi's was listed under "in consideration" for longer than most I've noticed. Not sure if that means anything. Condolences to both of you


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> How could anyone turn down a book titled _Othello and Zombies_?


Shameless appropriation of literary work in mass market genre fiction, I'll take two please.

But seriously, we don't know what happens behind the curtain. It could be as simple as "no public domain rewrite" house rule, to a dislike of my prose, to a "zombies don't sell as well as they used to". I'll never really know and I don't need too. I prefer to think of as a "not yet" than a setback. If I got into writing to get rich quick, I would have invented a pyramid scheme.

Thanks for the supportive comments, I'll let you know when it's on Amazon (I'm guessing Dec. or so) depends on what my audiobook guy says.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> But seriously, we don't know what happens behind the curtain. It could be as simple as "no public domain rewrite" house rule, to a dislike of my prose, to a "zombies don't sell as well as they used to". I'll never really know and I don't need too. I prefer to think of as a "not yet" than a setback. If I got into writing to get rich quick, I would have invented a pyramid scheme.


Yes, it could be any of those things, but I'd imagine it's more like looking at a lot of more or less equally good books. In that kind of situation, it may even be a matter of the editors' individual tastes. You're right, though, that it is just a "not yet." Some of the greats waited for years to get their shot.

I confess I'm actually not a big zombie fan, but I'm definitely going to read yours, which looked very interesting to me.


----------



## AaronFrale

Almost forgot my campaign stats for Lincoln:

155 H&T, 693 Views, 47% external, 53% Internal

For those interested:
Most H&T in the beginning, mostly from individual email and facebook messages to friends and family.
Two Headtalkers. (one with a $5 upgrade)
One Copromote. ($20 for 500k impressions)
One Interview on a Paranormal Podcast

The first headtalker with no upgrades got 70 views and an extra 10 hours of H&T.
The second headtalker with a $5 upgrade not a negligible amount of views with no extra H&T.
Copromote $20 for 500 impressions, 2 clicks, I get WAY better CTR on Amazon ads, so my $20 would have went farther in release.
The interview didn't seem to generate traffic to my Kindlescout campaign, but it did result increased traffic to my website and some sign ups for my newsletter so a win overall.

Conclusion: Friends, family, and followers is the way to go.

I had some extra promo money from my Sept. royalty check so I paid for promo. Which was my first and will be the only time for KS. But it I don't mind experimenting from time to time with paid promotion (don't know unless I try!).


----------



## Lori Saltis

A preorder question for Scouts like me who weren't selected for a contract. My book, Fake, is now available for preorder on Amazon. The release date is November 1. Should I tell those who nominated Fake now or wait until November 1? Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I confess I'm actually not a big zombie fan, but I'm definitely going to read yours, which looked very interesting to me.


Thanks, that's good too hear! And I heard it from several others. I'll let you know when it's out!


----------



## Paul Francois

So I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this same issue with Kindle Scout (tried reading through forums but could not find this same reference in just the Scout section)

My novel campaign began on Sept. 18th. I hit a spike on the weekend of Sept. 24th and 25th with 27 hours of "Hot & Trending", then nothing. My page views stopped yesterday @ 777 and nothing updated today.

So 2 things bother me. First, no updates at all today. Second, I did several promotions using different Fiverr gigs and one of them setup Google Analytics showing over 3K hits in the last 9 days, which does not even cover my spike over 2 weeks ago. Is Kindle Scout suppressing the stats?

Here is the Google Analytics: http://goo.gl/#analytics/goo.gl/ltPXvu/all_time

Here is my novel on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IE6GZI2XE1N

I would appreciate any advice you might have. This is my first novel with Kindle Scout.


----------



## AaronFrale

Lori Saltis said:


> A preorder question for Scouts like me who weren't selected for a contract. My book, Fake, is now available for preorder on Amazon. The release date is November 1. Should I tell those who nominated Fake now or wait until November 1? Anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> Thanks!


Wait till they can buy it. The key is to generate as much sales as possible on the same day.


----------



## Lori Saltis

AaronFrale said:


> Almost forgot my campaign stats for Lincoln:


Me, too! Here are mine for Fake:

87 hours H&T. 797 total page views.

48% internal / 52% external

Most of my external views came from Facebook. Most of my H&T time was in the last three days. I didn't pay for any promotion. I promoted mostly to Facebook friends and Facebook writing groups of which I am an active member.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> So I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this same issue with Kindle Scout (tried reading through forums but could not find this same reference in just the Scout section)
> 
> My novel campaign began on Sept. 18th. I hit a spike on the weekend of Sept. 24th and 25th with 27 hours of "Hot & Trending", then nothing. My page views stopped yesterday @ 777 and nothing updated today.
> 
> So 2 things bother me. First, no updates at all today. Second, I did several promotions using different Fiverr gigs and one of them setup Google Analytics showing over 3K hits in the last 9 days, which does not even cover my spike over 2 weeks ago. Is Kindle Scout suppressing the stats?
> 
> Here is the Google Analytics: http://goo.gl/#analytics/goo.gl/ltPXvu/all_time
> 
> Here is my novel on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IE6GZI2XE1N
> 
> I would appreciate any advice you might have. This is my first novel with Kindle Scout.


First, nobody updated today so far--much to my annoyance.
Second, I've noticed when I compare my Wordpress stats with the ones from Google Analytics, they are always different, which I attribute to different ways of scoring a visit. Lincoln, our resident statistician, has suggested the Scout stats don't count bounces (relatively quick visits, too quick for any real interaction with the page). It looks to me as if Google Analytics does count bounces. I can't see why Amazon would want to suppress KS stats, anyway. They aren't bound to follow those results in making their selection, so why tinker with them?


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> First, nobody updated today so far--much to my annoyance.
> Second, I've noticed when I compare my Wordpress stats with the ones from Google Analytics, they are always different, which I attribute to different ways of scoring a visit. Lincoln, our resident statistician, has suggested the Scout stats don't count bounces (relatively quick visits, too quick for any real interaction with the page). It looks to me as if Google Analytics does count bounces. I can't see why Amazon would want to suppress KS stats, anyway. They aren't bound to follow those results in making their selection, so why tinker with them?


Thanks for the insight on the lack of updating the daily stats.

Also, good point on the stats.

Thanks again.


----------



## RWhite7699

Lincoln, my campaign stats were 844 views & 97 hours in h & t. Thanks for all your help and support.


----------



## Paul Francois

RWhite7699 said:


> Lincoln, my campaign stats were 844 views & 97 hours in h & t. Thanks for all your help and support.


WOW  I could only dream of being in H&T that long!

Wait a minute...all that and you were not selected? Damn, I am screwed.


----------



## RWhite7699

Just take a look at Michele's Whyte Christmas. The whole time in h & t. I'm sure she'll make it, because it's good and it's just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Paul Francois

RWhite7699 said:


> Just take a look at Michele's Whyte Christmas. The whole time in h & t. I'm sure she'll make it, because it's good and it's just in time for Christmas.


True.

Glad to see Jen Carter in H&T now.


----------



## ForeverSam

Bill Hiatt said:


> First, nobody updated today so far--much to my annoyance.


ARGH okay I was just checking to see if they had updated yet. This is frustrating.

I mean I can probably guess...I was in hot and trending all day yesterday as far as I can tell, so that's ~709 hours in hot and trending, and probably 6.2k page views...but I want to KNOW.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> WOW  I could only dream of being in H&T that long!
> 
> Wait a minute...all that and you were not selected? Damn, I am screwed.


While the numbers do mean something, the data Lincoln has been collected suggests that they are not by any means the only factor. Anyway, short of doing what we can to drive traffic to our pages, there isn't much we can do about it, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Just take a look at Michele's Whyte Christmas. The whole time in h & t. I'm sure she'll make it, because it's good and it's just in time for Christmas.


Ah, yes, the timing may be fortuitous. I'm sure the Scout editors might find a seasonal tie-in appealing.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Thanks to everyone who nominated EVILLY AMUSED. I truly appreciate the support! Glad it's almost over and they seem to be making decisions quicker lately.

Bummed to see the rejections on my nominations dashboard.


----------



## jcarter

Thank you Bill, Jenny, RJ, Horian, and Aaron for answering my question about timing and publishing! (And if I missed anyone else, I'm sorry--I'm traveling and on a device I don't normally use, making it harder for me to scroll and reply.) 

With this never group, I'm never surprised by how generous people are sharing knowledge and experiences. I am extremely grateful!


----------



## jcarter

AuthorFrancois said:


> True.
> 
> Glad to see Jen Carter in H&T now.


Me too, Paul! And thank you.  I hope it lasts for a little bit (fingers crossed). This has been such a learning experience--it's been something else. Hope you've been enjoying it!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Anyone else have their MS altered by whatever system KS uses? On the MS that I uploaded, it failed to properly display italics. Wrote to them. Haven't heard back yet.

Also the blurb was missing a word.


----------



## ForeverSam

Roger the Alien said:


> Anyone else have their MS altered by whatever system KS uses? On the MS that I uploaded, it failed to properly display italics. Wrote to them. Haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Also the blurb was missing a word.


Yeah I had an issue when I submitted mine where the italics words were running together with the non-italic words around them. Emailed asking to fix it, they confirmed a few hours later it was all set.

You probably won't hear back until Monday now since it seems like they run on business days only (Mon-Fri)


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Marlowe and Michele in my noms, good luck, guys!


----------



## TiffanyNicole

stillmyheart said:


> Got Marlowe and Michele in my noms, good luck, guys!


Thank you!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Aaron, hugs  Just saw the news  Hope we'll see your novel soon on KDP 

Watch the trailer of my novel here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2NT61Pg7Io


----------



## JennyOBrien

Roger the Alien said:


> Anyone else have their MS altered by whatever system KS uses? On the MS that I uploaded, it failed to properly display italics. Wrote to them. Haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Also the blurb was missing a word.


Oh dear, my book is set in France so, by necessity foreign words are in italics. Wonder what my manuscript will look like when I do submit &#128563;&#127467;&#127479;


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man, I had a busy day yesterday. A full shift at work followed by an evening television shoot. Today promises to be quieter. I have some leaves to rake, laundry to do, groceries to shop for and a lunchtime meeting with a local podcaster who I'm going to be featured with this month.

In between I've got to feed the cat.


Today KELPIE CHRISTMAS is still free today if anybody would like to grab a free short story, just click the cover in my signature. This is the last day of the freebie.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  A Whyte Christmas by Michele Brouder
1 day left  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
1 day left  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
2 days left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
5 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
6 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
12 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
15 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
16 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
19 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
19 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
19 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
20 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
22 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
23 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
26 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
26 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> Just take a look at Michele's Whyte Christmas. The whole time in h & t. I'm sure she'll make it, because it's good and it's just in time for Christmas.


Thanks for this, Ruth! I hope so but I'm ok if it doesn't.


----------



## Michele Brouder

ForeverSam said:


> ARGH okay I was just checking to see if they had updated yet. This is frustrating.
> 
> I mean I can probably guess...I was in hot and trending all day yesterday as far as I can tell, so that's ~709 hours in hot and trending, and probably 6.2k page views...but I want to KNOW.


I just find your page views incredible! That's wonderful. They'd be hard pressed not to select your book.


----------



## Michele Brouder

stillmyheart said:


> Got Marlowe and Michele in my noms, good luck, guys!


Thank you!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Has anyone messaged the KS team re the non-updating stats?? Just wondering if they are aware of the issue or not...unless they're doing it on purpose. Though to what effect that would be, I can't imagine.


----------



## Michele Brouder

RachelEWollaston said:


> Has anyone messaged the KS team re the non-updating stats?? Just wondering if they are aware of the issue or not...unless they're doing it on purpose. Though to what effect that would be, I can't imagine.


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Michele Brouder

First, thanks to all those who nominated A Whyte Christmas. The support and generosity of this group never ceases to amaze me.

Second, condolences to Aaron and Vivi for not being selected. It's so disheartening.

And yes, no stats again today. Not only do I wonder why but if this has ever happened before? 
I hope it's not something like technical issues.

And finally, I am so happy to be at the top of Steve's list. I thought this day would never come.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Thanks Steve, I have two slots tomorrow so just what I needed. Surely they must pick someone soon?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> First, thanks to all those who nominated A Whyte Christmas. The support and generosity of this group never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Second, condolences to Aaron and Vivi for not being selected. It's so disheartening.
> 
> And yes, no stats again today. Not only do I wonder why but if this has ever happened before?
> I hope it's not something like technical issues.
> 
> And finally, I am so happy to be at the top of Steve's list. I thought this day would never come.


I knew I was checking my Scout page too often when...all I have to do is type a k, and Chrome autofills my Scout link!

I was horrified there were no stats today. Since it's a weekend, I'm guessing now it will be Monday at the earliest before we get anything.

I'm sure it's probably a technical glitch, but it would be nice for them to post a message or something.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> I just find your page views incredible! That's wonderful. They'd be hard pressed not to select your book.


I know, it's like a page view avalanche. It makes me feel like the line in _Wayne's World_: "We are not worthy!"

Even with various experiments in paid advertising, I'm not going to be anywhere near that. Of course, it would be nice if I knew where I was now... Sigh!


----------



## Used To Be BH

I saw _The Bad Shepherd_ for the first time when I was nominating it today. The one bad thing about Kindle Scout is that it's making my TBR list soooo long--and it was already pretty long.

What can I say? I like certain genres better, but good writing could get me to read in pretty much any genre.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - speaking of picking up free e-books - here's a Kindle Scout related e-book that you folks might really want to grab. Best of all, it's FREE!

It is a collection of recipes, each one written by Kindle Scout winning author (yup, including myself).

Just click the cover to grab it, if it tickles your fancy!


----------



## Lara B

Bill Hiatt said:


> I saw _The Bad Shepherd_ for the first time when I was nominating it today. The one bad thing about Kindle Scout is that it's making my TBR list soooo long--and it was already pretty long.
> 
> What can I say? I like certain genres better, but good writing could get me to read in pretty much any genre.


Ha! You and me both, Bill! People ask me what I like to read - my answer is, "A good story." If it's well written and interesting and keeps me turning pages, I don't care what genre it is. Not enough time to read and write, as far as I'm concerned.

I've nominated Whyte Christmas, Must Be Murder, and Bad Shepherd 

Happy Saturday, everyone! I'll be working on my latest MS. Nothing like the rare, empty Saturday that allows hours and hours of time for writing


----------



## JennyOBrien

Michele Brouder said:


> First, thanks to all those who nominated A Whyte Christmas. The support and generosity of this group never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Second, condolences to Aaron and Vivi for not being selected. It's so disheartening.
> 
> And yes, no stats again today. Not only do I wonder why but if this has ever happened before?
> I hope it's not something like technical issues.
> 
> And finally, I am so happy to be at the top of Steve's list. I thought this day would never come.


 Maybe it's because it's around the 14th - when Amazon announces writer's profits for the previous month?


----------



## Used To Be BH

JennyOBrien said:


> Maybe it's because it's around the 14th - when Amazon announces writer's profits for the previous month?


There's a lot going on right on. The Kindle Print beta, royalty reports from last month (in a slightly different format), the ongoing KU mess, and for Scout, an unusually large number of campaigns all ending at the same time (though I don't know if the last has any impact). I also don't know to what extent issues in Amazon in general affect Scout. (The use of EDT suggests they aren't even in the same location, so maybe there really isn't much impact. On the other hand, if the operations are pretty much separate in day-to-day terms, maybe the Scout division by itself doesn't have a huge number of tech people.

I just messaged them in case no one else did. I also suggested that just posting a note on the report page saying they were working on the problem would soothe our frayed nerves.


----------



## ForeverSam

Michele Brouder said:


> I just find your page views incredible! That's wonderful. They'd be hard pressed not to select your book.


Heh, I think I just got lucky. But yeah, I do hope that does something for my chances I won't lie XD


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> Heh, I think I just got lucky. But yeah, I do hope that does something for my chances I won't lie XD


There is an element of luck involve in self-publishing and traditional publishing--but luck only does you any good if you have quality books!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Hi everyone! I'm new here (but was sent this way by previous Kindle Scout winner Jada earlier today! Though I have lurked on Kboards every so often for the past few months, I just never made an account!) I'd just like to say that reading through some of the older messages has really reassured me on the whole process! As well as the fact that my stats haven't updated, glad that one isn't just me! I'm also checking out everyone's books now!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Roger the Alien said:


> Anyone else have their MS altered by whatever system KS uses? On the MS that I uploaded, it failed to properly display italics. Wrote to them. Haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Also the blurb was missing a word.


I had that problem. My campaign went live, and I was horrified to see the first pages format was totally hosed. They allowed me to send them another file and they uploaded it just a couple of days into the campaign. I'm pretty sure they did it to stop my incessant messaging about it


----------



## RWhite7699

I have added Dale to my noms. Already have Jen and Michele. Good luck y'all. I definitely think somebody should email KS and find out what's going on with your stats. Just my two cents.


----------



## RachelWollaston

lauramg_1406 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here (but was sent this way by previous Kindle Scout winner Jada earlier today! Though I have lurked on Kboards every so often for the past few months, I just never made an account!) I'd just like to say that reading through some of the older messages has really reassured me on the whole process! As well as the fact that my stats haven't updated, glad that one isn't just me! I'm also checking out everyone's books now!


Welcome, Laura! Glad to see you here! Everyone's really kind and helpful in this group


----------



## AaronFrale

Thanks for the condolences the other day! The pre-order of Othello and Zombies is up on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M64BWTG

If you'd like a gift copy, PM with your Amazon email, and I'll be happy to gift it to you on release day. Or if you can spare the buck that would be appreciated (though I do understand that if you started giving a buck to all the amazing writers here, it'd get pricey so I set some money aside for gift copies).

I also nominated Dale today.


----------



## RWhite7699

By the way, if anybody has a kid in your house aged 11 to 16, please pick up a free copy of my YA title, Hanging With Ecila, here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U84TX4C
Free today and tomorrow.


----------



## stillmyheart

Added Dale and Jen to my noms!

Also received my box of print copies of _No Safe Place_ yesterday, and that was a nice author moment, opening it up to see all those pretty books XD I also have a few lovely reviews now as well, which is also nice to have.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AaronFrale said:


> Thanks for the condolences the other day! The pre-order of Othello and Zombies is up on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M64BWTG
> 
> If you'd like a gift copy, PM with your Amazon email, and I'll be happy to gift it to you on release day. Or if you can spare the buck that would be appreciated (though I do understand that if you started giving a buck to all the amazing writers here, it'd get pricey so I set some money aside for gift copies).
> 
> I also nominated Dale today.


I just pre-ordered a copy  I had Othello and Zombies as a nomination and I haven't read a zombie book in a while!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> By the way, if anybody has a kid in your house aged 11 to 16, please pick up a free copy of my YA title, Hanging With Ecila, here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U84TX4C
> Free today and tomorrow.


I got one for my inner teeanger.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Thanks for the condolences the other day! The pre-order of Othello and Zombies is up on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M64BWTG
> 
> If you'd like a gift copy, PM with your Amazon email, and I'll be happy to gift it to you on release day. Or if you can spare the buck that would be appreciated (though I do understand that if you started giving a buck to all the amazing writers here, it'd get pricey so I set some money aside for gift copies).
> 
> I also nominated Dale today.


I preordered. (Haven't taught Othello for years, how could I not?)

You did a film, something Hamlet the Vampire Slayer if I'm understanding your bio correctly. Is there anywhere that's available. My curiosity is piqued.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> I have added Dale to my noms. Already have Jen and Michele. Good luck y'all. I definitely think somebody should email KS and find out what's going on with your stats. Just my two cents.


I sent KS a message about the stats. I have messaged them a couple of time before, but it usually took or day or two for them to get back (though the replies were always good). As this is the weekend, I don't even know if there's anyone there to receive it until Monday.


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> By the way, if anybody has a kid in your house aged 11 to 16, please pick up a free copy of my YA title, Hanging With Ecila, here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U84TX4C
> Free today and tomorrow.


I have 3 in that age group &#128563; So thank you from them. I'll make one of them leave you a review and share it on a FB group I'm a member of.


----------



## KCecala

Hi all: I'm a long-time Kindleboards member who somehow got off track with my writing, but I'm back with a new book. After reading the very long-but very educational-thread here on Kindle Scout, I've decided to give it a try. I've read about the good and the bad, but I'm plunging in nevertheless, even though I think KS is probably more suited to genre novels, while mine is just general fiction with "literary sensibilities', as they say. And my cover's a bit bland, because it seems according to advice I've gotten simple covers work better for literary-contemporary novels. This might be a good way to test that hypothesis! Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?

I do want to weigh in on the campaign stat delay thing: Mine just started, and it's already behind two days! And of course I'm dying to know how I'm doing, though I don't think there's any danger of my making the "Hot and Trending" List any time soon&#8230;I did contact Amazon last night, but no response yet. My book is Wives of the Saints (Which will never be confused with that august work of 19th century hagiography, Lives of the Saints!) and runs till Nov. 5th. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FG91Y0LS2F58


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> You did a film, something Hamlet the Vampire Slayer if I'm understanding your bio correctly. Is there anywhere that's available. My curiosity is piqued.


Thanks for the preorder! I do appreciate it. Hamlet the Vampier Slayer was sort of the final project my college sketch comedy group decided to get on film. If you like Airplane! or Monty Python style silliness, you'll probably like it. But let's just say it's not going to win any technical film awards, but it is funny:

https://www.amazon.com/Hamlet-Vampire-Slayer-Jason-Witter/dp/B004LKDC50



RWhite7699 said:


> By the way, if anybody has a kid in your house aged 11 to 16, please pick up a free copy of my YA title, Hanging With Ecila,


Got one, don't have a kid (yet, due date March 26th)



lauramg_1406 said:


> I just pre-ordered a copy  I had Othello and Zombies as a nomination and I haven't read a zombie book in a while!


Thanks Laura! And welcome to the board!


----------



## hlynn117

I bought Othello and Zombies. That kind of mash-up story is my thing.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Welcome Laura and Kathy! This is a generous, supportive group here. Hope you both do well.
I also contacted KS as well about the lack of updated stats. You'd think someone would be there manning the fort so to speak as they update the stats on weekends.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Michele Brouder said:


> Welcome Laura and Kathy! This is a generous, supportive group here. Hope you both do well.
> I also contacted KS as well about the lack of updated stats. You'd think someone would be there manning the fort so to speak as they update the stats on weekends.


Thank you  I won't lie I've had a nerve wracking time since it went live!

Not sure about anyone else but my stats say they were last updated 13th October at 5:13am, which was Thursday I think!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## KCecala

Laura, that's the exact same time my stats last posted! But good to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## 93023

Bill Hiatt said:


> I saw [redacted] for the first time when I was nominating it today. The one bad thing about Kindle Scout is that it's making my TBR list soooo long--and it was already pretty long.
> 
> What can I say? I like certain genres better, but good writing could get me to read in pretty much any genre.


Bill--thank you very much for your support. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## AaronFrale

hlynn117 said:


> I bought Othello and Zombies. That kind of mash-up story is my thing.


Why thank you! I hope you enjoy! And there is even a little moment of AZ in there too. Though mostly NM as that's me hometown.


----------



## 93023

Thanks for the noms, everyone! We're hoping for one last good push to get it over the finish line. 

Re stats: I stopped getting stats on the 13th and I emailed Amazon yesterday but haven't heard anything from them yet. 

Cheers,


----------



## mcginty

Scout rules for mystery book covers:

  Am preparing a mystery for Kindle Scout. The rules for Scout covers seem draconian: no representations of weapons, violence, partial nudity, or blood. HUH?  This all seems so pc and warm and fuzzy. I mean, my mystery does have its share of murder and mayhem. Not over the top, but still--these rules for making Scout covers 'comfortable for all' seem absolutely stifling with regards to the mystery genre.    Thoughts??
Steve


----------



## RWhite7699

If they had no rules for covers, can you imagine what the self published book sites would look like? We would be embarrassed to have our books appear there.


----------



## Used To Be BH

mcginty said:


> Scout rules for mystery book covers:
> 
> Am preparing a mystery for Kindle Scout. The rules for Scout covers seem draconian: no representations of weapons, violence, partial nudity, or blood. HUH? This all seems so pc and warm and fuzzy. I mean, my mystery does have its share of murder and mayhem. Not over the top, but still--these rules for making Scout covers 'comfortable for all' seem absolutely stifling with regards to the mystery genre. Thoughts??
> Steve


Similar rules are in place for AMS ads, and I have often wondered how horror writers could work with them. Some mysteries and thrillers.

While I understand why Amazon does that--they don't want complaints about what kids can stumble upon--I don't know how Amazon then turns right around and displays movie covers that violate all those rules. While I do take Ruth's point about some self pubbers abusing the system, and some doubtless would, allowing graphic gore and highly sexually suggestive movie covers to be displayed makes the whole thing seem a bit hypocritical. Indie writers can't even suggest violence, but filmmakers can splash gore and sex all over the place in the same store.


----------



## RWhite7699

You got that right.


----------



## GARael

Just added A Whyte Christmas and Must Be Murder to my nominations. Good luck in the final stretch!

I was panicking when I saw the lack of updates, so I'm glad I checked this thread. My last update was also a little after 5 a.m. on the 13th. I assumed it was a weekend thing since this is my first go with Scout. Relieved to know it's not just me!


----------



## MN_Arzu

Yay! Trying new signature 

Underneath - A Merfolk Tale is coming out this Tuesday, and you can pre-order if you like 

I've been doing the whole setting promotions / asking for reviews thing all week long and I'm exhausted. I have no idea how people who publish a book every two-three months can keep up with this 

And my goodness, your KS stats just stopped? For real? I would be having a heart attack! I'm so sorry for you guys, but at least, the whole thing is over in 30 days.

Michele, I have Whyte Christmas since it came out! It's always nice to root for kboarders, but specially for those with my covers


----------



## Lexi Revellian

mcginty said:


> Scout rules for mystery book covers:
> 
> Am preparing a mystery for Kindle Scout. The rules for Scout covers seem draconian: no representations of weapons, violence, partial nudity, or blood. HUH? This all seems so pc and warm and fuzzy. I mean, my mystery does have its share of murder and mayhem. Not over the top, but still--these rules for making Scout covers 'comfortable for all' seem absolutely stifling with regards to the mystery genre. Thoughts??
> Steve


In practice they use discretion. Look at the covers of Kindle Press books, and you will find the odd gun or partial nudity. On the cover of my book that's just been accepted there's a gun - admittedly it's not being pointed at anyone - and (so far, anyway) they haven't suggested I change it.


----------



## 39416

My Scout page says it updated on the 13th but the graph shows the last update on the 12th. I'm sure they'll get it straightened out eventually.

About the gun-- if you look below you'll see one of my covers has a gun and underwear on it. Amazon refused to advertise it on Kindle because of each factor. 

There was one winner on Scout whose cover was a clear violation of the TOS (nudity). But Scout still selected the book, it just had a different cover once it was published.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a long day at work today and I'm tired before I start.



Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
1 day left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
4 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
5 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
11 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
14 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
15 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
18 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
18 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
18 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
18 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
19 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
21 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
22 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
25 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
25 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Ok my 3 slots are filled for Jen, Dale and Paul.

Glad the campaign is over. Now let the waiting begin. It's a pity about the lack of stats, though. I'm sure they'll get it sorted out by Monday.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got a long day at work today and I'm tired before I start.
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Must Be Murder by Jen Carter
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
> 1 day left  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
> 4 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 5 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
> 11 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 14 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 15 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
> 18 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 18 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 18 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 19 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 21 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 22 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 25 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 25 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboarder members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hi Steve!

My campaign is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7NSV0G8U99PI

I've got everyone on my saved list so I can nominate when slots are free! (Except the ones that run out today! They're already nominated  )

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots this morning and nominated:

The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Look at that teeny tiny list. Got Jen, Dale, and Paul covered. Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

I already had Jen and Dale up and just added Paul. Much as I love urban fantasy, it's nice to see an epic fantasy in the running. The cover really takes me back...


----------



## Horia Stoian

So guys, I just got my email from Kindle Scout earlier today and unfortunately I didn't get selected either. Still, I do want to thank everyone for all the support you gave me and rest assure that I'll still be here nominating  I have the top two books in my slots right now as the last one is already occupied. Best of luck to everyone! 

And in case anyone wants to read my novel, I'll post the link to it when Amazon successfully publishes it as the previous links did not seem to work. Hopefully tonight they will.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> So guys, I just got my email from Kindle Scout earlier today and unfortunately I didn't get selected either. Still, I do want to thank everyone for all the support you gave me and rest assure that I'll still be here nominating  I have the top two books in my slots right now as the last one is already occupied. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> And in case anyone wants to read my novel, here are the links for the US, UK and CA market. Yup,  I already put it on KDP and wait for the review process to end on Create Space!
> 
> US Download: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MF8829N
> UK Download: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MF8829N
> CA Download: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01MF8829N


I just picked it up. It looks very appealing!

Wait! I thought I had, but the order isn't going through. Is this just me, or is it a general problem? Every time I click, the page refreshes instead of taking me to a different page. Neither the product page nor my digital orders show the purchase, and it isn't on any of my devices. I shall try again later, but if you haven't ordered your own copy yet, you might want to do it and see what happens.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just picked it up. It looks very appealing!
> 
> Wait! I thought I had, but the order isn't going through. Is this just me, or is it a general problem? Every time I click, the page refreshes instead of taking me to a different page. Neither the product page nor my digital orders show the purchase, and it isn't on any of my devices. I shall try again later, but if you haven't ordered your own copy yet, you might want to do it and see what happens.


I'm emailing Amazon right now. Never had this problem before in 2 years! Frustrating... Still, thank you for the support Bill! Will return with the working link, hopefully soon.


----------



## Kay7979

Horia Stoian said:


> So guys, I just got my email from Kindle Scout earlier today and unfortunately I didn't get selected either. Still, I do want to thank everyone for all the support you gave me and rest assure that I'll still be here nominating  I have the top two books in my slots right now as the last one is already occupied. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> And in case anyone wants to read my novel, I'll post the link to it when Amazon successfully publishes it as the previous links did not seem to work. Hopefully tonight they will.


Sorry to hear it, and I'm saying that a lot lately, so you're in good company. Last month at this time four books had been selected, compared to two currently.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Kay7979 said:


> Sorry to hear it, and I'm saying that a lot lately, so you're in good company. Last month at this time four books had been selected, compared to two currently.


Thank you Kay. I'm alright though but concerned because apparently my link does not work for some reason. As Bill said, when he tried to get the book, the page refreshed and the purchase did not go through. The status in my bookshelf is live so... it should work. Emailed Amazon and wait for a response from them.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Sorry to hear it, and I'm saying that a lot lately, so you're in good company. Last month at this time four books had been selected, compared to two currently.


The odds are better than they would be with a large trad publisher, but isn't it true the acceptance rate is only something like 3.5%?

Also, I've said this before, but the level of competition seems high. I've seen a few wince-worthy covers (which could of course be changed if the book was selected), but every excerpt I've read so far has been at least good, usually excellent. Even the ones not in genres I normally read appeal to me. Naturally, each of us would all rather be selected than not, but at least we can draw consolation from the fact that the novels that beat ours are worthy.

A few writers seems to achieve more or less instant success, but for most, it's a long process. The longer we persist, the more likely we are to reach some kind of success eventually. I sometimes take comfort from stories of the struggles eventually great authors had to go through. There are lots of these lists on the Internet, but here's one if anyone needs a boost: https://www.authors.me/best-selling-authors-who-were-rejected/


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Thank you Kay. I'm alright though but concerned because apparently my link does not work for some reason. As Bill said, when he tried to get the book, the page refreshed and the purchase did not go through. The status in my bookshelf is live so... it should work. Emailed Amazon and wait for a response from them.


Amazon typically fixed that kind of thing quickly.


----------



## Kay7979

Horia Stoian said:


> Thank you Kay. I'm alright though but concerned because apparently my link does not work for some reason. As Bill said, when he tried to get the book, the page refreshed and the purchase did not go through. The status in my bookshelf is live so... it should work. Emailed Amazon and wait for a response from them.


I'm a total newb, and know next to nothing about this process, but could there be a glitch with your upload? Were you able to view your book to make sure everything looked OK after hitting the publish button? I commend you for wasting no time getting your book out there! Mine is still being professionally formatted since I don't trust myself to do it!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Alright guys, I have no idea what happened but it now works. I got a copy of my book as well. Was worried because I gave Kindle Scout that particular link to send to my nominators and was concerned they could not get it in case they want to. But it's all good now. So, finally, here are the link everyone! 

US Download: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MF8829N
UK Download: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MF8829N
CA Download: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01MF8829N


----------



## Horia Stoian

Kay7979 said:


> I'm a total newb, and know next to nothing about this process, but could there be a glitch with your upload? Were you able to view your book to make sure everything looked OK after hitting the publish button? I commend you for wasting no time getting your book out there! Mine is still being professionally formatted since I don't trust myself to do it!


Everything was tripled checked and formatted correctly (different for KDP than Create Space). Was the first time I had this issue, but I'm glad It's fixed now. Apparently the issue resolved by itself somehow... What I did noticed though is that the link is now much, much shorter... Don't know if this had anything to do with it but... how knows.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Everything was tripled checked and formatted correctly (different for KDP than Create Space). Was the first time I had this issue, but I'm glad It's fixed now. Apparently the issue resolved by itself somehow... What I did noticed though is that the link is now much, much shorter... Don't know if this had anything to do with it but... how knows.


I notice the cover has the Kindle label on it. I thought you had changed that part.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> I notice the cover has the Kindle label on it. I thought you had changed that part.


I did, but only for the paperback version. That one has all the changes that everyone suggested.  You recommend me to change it for the Kindle version as well?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I'm a total newb, and know next to nothing about this process, but could there be a glitch with your upload? Were you able to view your book to make sure everything looked OK after hitting the publish button? I commend you for wasting no time getting your book out there! Mine is still being professionally formatted since I don't trust myself to do it!


People do occasionally do something wrong, of course, but lately Amazon has been pretty glitchy. The sheer size of the operation makes that almost inevitable.

Recently I did a cover update which, for the first time, at least that I've ever seen, went through only partway. The new cover appeared on the bookshelf and inside the file--but not on the product page or in search results. Bizarrely, the old cover still appeared in library view on the Kindle app, even though the new one was in the file. (I was using the new preview to test.)

Once I brought the matter to Amazon's attention, it was quickly resolved.

Yes, when something goes wrong, one should check one's upload materials and process, but the next step if all that checks out is to contact Amazon. This kind of problem can usually be fixed rapidly, but they won't always realize something like that is happening if they aren't told.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> I did, but only for the paperback version. That one has all the changes that everyone suggested.  You recommend me to change it for the Kindle version as well?


That's up to you, of course, but I don't see any obvious reason for it. Someone buying it is going to know it's the Kindle edition. I'm a purist about not blocking the cover image unnecessarily.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's up to you, of course, but I don't see any obvious reason for it. Someone buying it is going to know it's the Kindle edition. I'm a purist about not blocking the cover image unnecessarily.


Good point as usual. Changed it the other minute but as we all know, it will take at least one day for it to be updated. Right now, that the Kindle Scout campaign is over I can't wait to get my proof copy from Create Space.  Hope it will come soon.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> The odds are better than they would be with a large trad publisher, but isn't it true the acceptance rate is only something like 3.5%?
> 
> Also, I've said this before, but the level of competition seems high. I've seen a few wince-worthy covers (which could of course be changed if the book was selected), but every excerpt I've read so far has been at least good, usually excellent. Even the ones not in genres I normally read appeal to me. Naturally, each of us would all rather be selected than not, but at least we can draw consolation from the fact that the novels that beat ours are worthy.
> 
> A few writers seems to achieve more or less instant success, but for most, it's a long process. The longer we persist, the more likely we are to reach some kind of success eventually. I sometimes take comfort from stories of the struggles eventually great authors had to go through. There are lots of these lists on the Internet, but here's one if anyone needs a boost: https://www.authors.me/best-selling-authors-who-were-rejected/


I've seen estimates as low as 2-3% to around 5%. Lincoln's the man with the best data, and I forget what number he came up with, but it's fairly low.

As for the quality of the manuscripts, there have been a lot of great books, at least judging by the sample, but there's no way to know from a chapter or two whether the book had plot holes and other issues. More times than not, I bet there was nothing wrong with the book; it just didn't fit what the editors were looking for at the moment. But I can't say I have found the manuscripts universally publishable. For a while, I used to look at every new submission, putting myself in the editors' place--which means knowing I can only accept a handful of manuscripts, I must look for ones to eliminate. There were times I looked at a new batch and found most satisfactory, even if the subject matter didn't personally appeal to me. Other times, I've looked at seven to nine and found nothing worth bookmarking. Many had poor formatting, grammatical errors, clunky phrasing, awkward dialogue, a confusing opening etc.

All we can do is submit our best writing, and if beta readers and editors have gone over our work, and they feel it's professional quality, then we steam onward without second-guessing ourselves. But there's no shame in an author needing to hone his or her writing skills. I've read many popular authors' early works--books that were actually published--and you can see a huge improvement in their writing between early books and recent ones.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I've seen estimates as low as 2-3% to around 5%. Lincoln's the man with the best data, and I forget what number he came up with, but it's fairly low.
> 
> As for the quality of the manuscripts, there have been a lot of great books, at least judging by the sample, but there's no way to know from a chapter or two whether the book had plot holes and other issues. More times than not, I bet there was nothing wrong with the book; it just didn't fit what the editors were looking for at the moment. But I can't say I have found the manuscripts universally publishable. For a while, I used to look at every new submission, putting myself in the editors' place--which means knowing I can only accept a handful of manuscripts, I must look for ones to eliminate. There were times I looked at a new batch and found most satisfactory, even if the subject matter didn't personally appeal to me. Other times, I've looked at seven to nine and found nothing worth bookmarking. Many had poor formatting, grammatical errors, clunky phrasing, awkward dialogue, a confusing opening etc.
> 
> All we can do is submit our best writing, and if beta readers and editors have gone over our work, and they feel it's professional quality, then we steam onward without second-guessing ourselves. But there's no shame in an author needing to hone his or her writing skills. I've read many popular authors' early works--books that were actually published--and you can see a huge improvement in their writing between early books and recent ones.


You've probably read a broader sample than I have, and it's certainly true some might not hold up as well if I had been able to read the whole thing.

Your point about second-guessing is a good one. At a certain point, when we have put in our best effort at perfecting a work, we have to let it go and hope for the best.


----------



## Horia Stoian

I almost forgot guys, here are my stats but they are still not updated.
1.9 Page views and 117 hours in H&T


----------



## jcarter

Thank you for your nominations, everyone. I'm keeping up with the nominations as well and will keep nominating. Before I started Kindle Scout, I read about other writers' experiences with the program, and many of them noted it was exhausting. I believed them, but I didn't really "get" it. I certainly do now! 

This board has been a tremendous source of knowledge and inspiration throughout the process. I'm so grateful!


----------



## ForeverSam

Horia Stoian said:


> I almost forgot guys, here are my stats but they are still not updated.
> 1.9 Page views and 117 hours in H&T


At this point it probably won't be fixed until tomorrow 

And so sorry to hear about your book


----------



## Horia Stoian

ForeverSam said:


> At this point it probably won't be fixed until tomorrow
> 
> And so sorry to hear about your book


Thank you so much, but I'm alright  not upset about it  Happy is over and can start sharing the book with everyone.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Horia, sorry to hear about your bad news. But as Kay pointed out, you are in good company! Hang in there and best of luck with your book.


----------



## RWhite7699

Jen, Dale and Paul have my slots today. Good luck, you guys.


----------



## Lana Ellis

Hi all!  I'm writing my first book, and in the process I've become addicted to Kindle Scout.  I'm only able to write a bit every day, so my book won't be ready for months (hopefully not years!), but in the meantime I came across this forum and would like to support Kindle Scout authors.

Michele, I nominated your book, it looks like fun.  Best wishes on your nomination!


----------



## Michele Brouder

LanaEllis said:


> Hi all! I'm writing my first book, and in the process I've become addicted to Kindle Scout. I'm only able to write a bit every day, so my book won't be ready for months (hopefully not years!), but in the meantime I came across this forum and would like to support Kindle Scout authors.
> 
> Michele, I nominated your book, it looks like fun. Best wishes on your nomination!


Thanks! This is a great thread for KS; people are supportive and generous with their advice. You've come to the right place!


----------



## TobyT

Kay7979 said:


> I've seen estimates as low as 2-3% to around 5%. Lincoln's the man with the best data, and I forget what number he came up with, but it's fairly low.
> 
> As for the quality of the manuscripts, there have been a lot of great books, at least judging by the sample, but there's no way to know from a chapter or two whether the book had plot holes and other issues. More times than not, I bet there was nothing wrong with the book; it just didn't fit what the editors were looking for at the moment. But I can't say I have found the manuscripts universally publishable. For a while, I used to look at every new submission, putting myself in the editors' place--which means knowing I can only accept a handful of manuscripts, I must look for ones to eliminate. There were times I looked at a new batch and found most satisfactory, even if the subject matter didn't personally appeal to me. Other times, I've looked at seven to nine and found nothing worth bookmarking. Many had poor formatting, grammatical errors, clunky phrasing, awkward dialogue, a confusing opening etc.
> 
> All we can do is submit our best writing, and if beta readers and editors have gone over our work, and they feel it's professional quality, then we steam onward without second-guessing ourselves. But there's no shame in an author needing to hone his or her writing skills. I've read many popular authors' early works--books that were actually published--and you can see a huge improvement in their writing between early books and recent ones.


Well said, Kay. My own writing has certainly improved since my first book. The particular novel I have in the running was edited by a professional editor (actually, my agent). I also ran a Headtalker campaign, Facebook ads, Tweets, the whole works. I only ended up with 1.4K views and maybe 24 hours in H&T. I didn't get selected. The only reason I'm running it a second time is because it's been five months and I want to build my audience up for a KDP release. I also did another edit and got a couple of blurbs from some successful Kindle Scout authors.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lana Ellis said:


> Hi all! I'm writing my first book, and in the process I've become addicted to Kindle Scout. I'm only able to write a bit every day, so my book won't be ready for months (hopefully not years!), but in the meantime I came across this forum and would like to support Kindle Scout authors.
> 
> Michele, I nominated your book, it looks like fun. Best wishes on your nomination!


Welcome!

I think a lot of people start out only being able to write a bit a day, and even that can take a lot of self-discipline. The argument could be made, though, that the finished product will be better for having had such a long gestation period. (I think The Martian took ten years.)


----------



## RJD2

Thank you everyone for the support! I was going to wait to do my end of campaign wrap up until I had the full stats, but just in case we never get those, I ended up with around 3,000 page views and 708 hours Hot & Trending. My Internal/External splits were around 55/45.

As far as strategy, my campaign itself was pretty low-key. (I don’t want to make it sound like I didn’t work hard to promote, just that most of my hard work was done in the months before the campaign started). 

In particular, I’ve built (and am continuing to build) a very engaged following of over 1000 subscribers on YouTube (in particular, BookTube which is a community within YouTube of people making videos about books). The best part is they are super relevant and engaged followers. They’re YA readers and reviewers. And honestly it’s just a lot of fun. Calling them subscribers or followers sounds stupid, because they’re friends at this point. Friends that follow me because we share a passion for the same kind of books – the kind of book that I wrote. They went beyond nominating to sharing the campaign themselves on twitter, etc …

That leads me to my second major strategy: connecting with influencers and getting them engaged with my campaign. In addition to my Youtube friends, this involved finding a cover designer who was also a YA author, an editor who writes and edits post-apoc, etc … All of whom want to be involved well beyond when I hit publish. Indie publishing is a team sport. Choose your team well. This can even be your friends on facebook. Figure out who is excited about your launch, keep them involved, and they will be a huge asset. 

Third, cover. Covers are huge for getting the internal page views. Cover, title, and tag line, and blurb are the only things you've got to entice people scrolling through the site. Make sure they all sing. My advice? Don’t get a good cover. Get the best cover. A perfect cover. This will continue to pay off with sales down the road either for Kindle Press if I'm selected or just for me if I'm not.

Fourth, getting and staying on the Hot & Trending List. I know it’s kind of obvious to say, but I campaigned with the specific goal of staying on the hot & trending list as long as possible to help increase visibility. In particular I tried to space out my efforts rather than going full tilt all in the beginning, that way I stayed on the list during weeks 2 and 3 which are typically the hardest.

Fifth, target people that you want to give a free book to. A lot of my BookTube friends have channels that are much bigger than mine. I’m giving them a free copy no matter what. They’re book reviewers!

Sixth, this was the big launch of my author presence, not just my book, and I wanted do it responsibly, so that’s why I went with a low key, no spam campaign. Since this was my first impression with a lot of people as an author, I wanted to slowly build a good reputation rather than work to get the absolute most votes possible. Since we know that stats are not the only (or even the key) determining factor, I think this was a worthwhile decision.

It was really helpful to me to see how other people ran their campaigns in the past, so hopefully this can help somebody else!


----------



## Kay7979

RJ,

Thanks for sharing your strategy. It sounds really smart, particularly your advise to make the best possible presentation, and to develop "followers" with a genuine interest in your success. I've never heard of BookTube but it sounds like a cool, effective idea. I have no doubt that your book will be successful, whether you publish it through Kindle Scout or on your own.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RJD2 said:


> Thank you everyone for the support! I was going to wait to do my end of campaign wrap up until I had the full stats, but just in case we never get those, I ended up with around 3,000 page views and 708 hours Hot & Trending. My Internal/External splits were around 55/45.


I hadn't even considered the idea that we'd never get the data. That's a chilling thought for the statistically minded.



RJD2 said:


> Third, cover. Covers are huge for getting the internal page views. Cover, title, and tag line, and blurb are the only things you've got to entice people scrolling through the site. Make sure they all sing. My advice? Don't get a good cover. Get the best cover. A perfect cover. This will continue to pay off with sales down the road either for Kindle Press if I'm selected or just for me if I'm not.


All your advice is good, and it's easy to see you certainly followed it, especially with the cover, which looks as good as anything I've seen on a trad book.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RJD2 said:


> Thank you everyone for the support! I was going to wait to do my end of campaign wrap up until I had the full stats, but just in case we never get those, I ended up with around 3,000 page views and 708 hours Hot & Trending. My Internal/External splits were around 55/45.
> 
> As far as strategy, my campaign itself was pretty low-key. (I don't want to make it sound like I didn't work hard to promote, just that most of my hard work was done in the months before the campaign started).
> 
> In particular, I've built (and am continuing to build) a very engaged following of over 1000 subscribers on YouTube (in particular, BookTube which is a community within YouTube of people making videos about books). The best part is they are super relevant and engaged followers. They're YA readers and reviewers. And honestly it's just a lot of fun. Calling them subscribers or followers sounds stupid, because they're friends at this point. Friends that follow me because we share a passion for the same kind of books - the kind of book that I wrote. They went beyond nominating to sharing the campaign themselves on twitter, etc &#8230;
> 
> That leads me to my second major strategy: connecting with influencers and getting them engaged with my campaign. In addition to my Youtube friends, this involved finding a cover designer who was also a YA author, an editor who writes and edits post-apoc, etc &#8230; All of whom want to be involved well beyond when I hit publish. Indie publishing is a team sport. Choose your team well. This can even be your friends on facebook. Figure out who is excited about your launch, keep them involved, and they will be a huge asset.
> 
> Third, cover. Covers are huge for getting the internal page views. Cover, title, and tag line, and blurb are the only things you've got to entice people scrolling through the site. Make sure they all sing. My advice? Don't get a good cover. Get the best cover. A perfect cover. This will continue to pay off with sales down the road either for Kindle Press if I'm selected or just for me if I'm not.
> 
> Fourth, getting and staying on the Hot & Trending List. I know it's kind of obvious to say, but I campaigned with the specific goal of staying on the hot & trending list as long as possible to help increase visibility. In particular I tried to space out my efforts rather than going full tilt all in the beginning, that way I stayed on the list during weeks 2 and 3 which are typically the hardest.
> 
> Fifth, target people that you want to give a free book to. A lot of my BookTube friends have channels that are much bigger than mine. I'm giving them a free copy no matter what. They're book reviewers!
> 
> Sixth, this was the big launch of my author presence, not just my book, and I wanted do it responsibly, so that's why I went with a low key, no spam campaign. Since this was my first impression with a lot of people as an author, I wanted to slowly build a good reputation rather than work to get the absolute most votes possible. Since we know that stats are not the only (or even the key) determining factor, I think this was a worthwhile decision.
> 
> It was really helpful to me to see how other people ran their campaigns in the past, so hopefully this can help somebody else!


Definitely good advice! Best of luck!


----------



## AaronFrale

Sorry Horia, best of luck on your release. And awesome advice RJ! I would say the network is key!


----------



## Horia Stoian

AaronFrale said:


> Sorry Horia, best of luck on your release. And awesome advice RJ! I would say the network is key!


Thank you Aaron, best of luck to you too!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Michele Brouder said:


> Horia, sorry to hear about your bad news. But as Kay pointed out, you are in good company! Hang in there and best of luck with your book.


Thank you Michele.  Yes, we all are in very good company, that's for sure.  Good luck to you as well!


----------



## 39416

Just a reminder to everyone-- if you want your book removed from Scout after rejection, you have to send them an email asking them to do it. It's everyone's personal choice of course. I do it because if someone Googles my title I don't want them going off to Scout rather than the Amazon selling page; for some people this could be confusing.


----------



## mcginty

Lexi Revellian said:


> In practice they use discretion. Look at the covers of Kindle Press books, and you will find the odd gun or partial nudity. On the cover of my book that's just been accepted there's a gun - admittedly it's not being pointed at anyone - and (so far, anyway) they haven't suggested I change it.


 Thanks, Lexi--I will keep that in mind when I choose my cover. BTW, I'm not against rules--but a bit of 'discretion', as you put it, seems sensible.
Steve


----------



## TiffanyNicole

loraininflorida said:


> Just a reminder to everyone-- if you want your book removed from Scout after rejection, you have to send them an email asking them to do it. It's everyone's personal choice of course. I do it because if someone Googles my title I don't want them going off to Scout rather than the Amazon selling page; for some people this could be confusing.


Thanks. Never thought about that.


----------



## RachelWollaston

MN_Arzu said:


> Yay! Trying new signature
> 
> Underneath - A Merfolk Tale is coming out this Tuesday, and you can pre-order if you like
> 
> I've been doing the whole setting promotions / asking for reviews thing all week long and I'm exhausted. I have no idea how people who publish a book every two-three months can keep up with this
> 
> And my goodness, your KS stats just stopped? For real? I would be having a heart attack! I'm so sorry for you guys, but at least, the whole thing is over in 30 days.
> 
> Michele, I have Whyte Christmas since it came out! It's always nice to root for kboarders, but specially for those with my covers


Brilliant news, Michele! Congratulations!

Yeah, it's driving me crazy!! I really want to know how well I'm doing, especially as my stats are stuck at what they were on day 1 X_X I hope they get it sorted soon!!


----------



## Horia Stoian

loraininflorida said:


> Just a reminder to everyone-- if you want your book removed from Scout after rejection, you have to send them an email asking them to do it. It's everyone's personal choice of course. I do it because if someone Googles my title I don't want them going off to Scout rather than the Amazon selling page; for some people this could be confusing.


But on Kindle Scout you have a bigger excerpt which is great.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.

Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.

This has been a hard old year.

I'm doing the list this morning just to help myself keep moving. My hands feel too tire to type. I expect I'm going to spend a lot of time watching old movies on the television.

So let's do this, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
3 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
4 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
10 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
13 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
14 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
17 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
17 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
17 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
17 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
18 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
20 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
21 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
24 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
24 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Oh Steve, that's completely horrible! If it keeps helping in any small way, stick around, but if you need to take a break, don't hesitate. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you either way.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.
> 
> I'm doing the list this morning just to help myself keep moving. My hands feel too tire to type. I expect I'm going to spend a lot of time watching old movies on the television.
> 
> So let's do this, shall we?


Steve, I am so sorry for your loss! To lose 2 siblings in a short period of time is just awful. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Take care of yourself. Watching old movies sounds like a good idea.

I would be more than willing to post the list daily for you as might want to step away for a bit. Just let me know.


----------



## Carey Lewis

I'm very sorry to hear that Steve. I hope you and your family are doing as best you can under the circumstances.


----------



## Kay7979

Oh, Steve! Words can't even begin to express how sorry I am to hear this!! To lose both siblings, when they were so young, has to be a devastating blow to you, and to all of your family. You're right, this has been a very tough year for you. I had just joined this group when your brother passed. Once again I'm praying that God will strengthen and comfort you and your family.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I'm so sorry for your loss, Steve. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

So sorry Steve, thinking of you.


----------



## jcarter

I'm so sorry, Steve. I can't imagine what you are going through. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Greg Meritt

@Steve - you are in our thoughts and prayers during this tough time. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Horia and Aaron, my condolences at not being selected.


----------



## Lara B

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.


Steve, my heart goes out to you. This has been a tough year for me too - 3 of my children are afflicted with a medical condition and 2 of them had complications this year resulting in lengthy hospital stays (months long, in the case of one of them). Though the experiences were physically and emotionally draining, I didn't lose either one, and know I'm fortunate in that regard. Condolences for your loss. Sending so much light and love.


----------



## AaronFrale

My condolences, Steve. My best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## ForeverSam

So sorry for your loss, Steve


----------



## Paul Francois

Michele Brouder said:


> Ok my 3 slots are filled for Jen, Dale and Paul.
> 
> Glad the campaign is over. Now let the waiting begin. It's a pity about the lack of stats, though. I'm sure they'll get it sorted out by Monday.


Thanks Michele!

I too messaged them but nothing yet.


----------



## Paul Francois

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two open slots this morning and nominated:
> 
> The Bad Shepherd by Dale M. Nelson
> Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Paul Francois

TiffanyNicole said:


> Look at that teeny tiny list. Got Jen, Dale, and Paul covered. Good luck!


Thanks Tiffany!


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> I already had Jen and Dale up and just added Paul. Much as I love urban fantasy, it's nice to see an epic fantasy in the running. The cover really takes me back...


Thank you Bill! My friend, who teaches Art at the college I work for, did the artwork. The full sized artwork is amazing! You can see it here: http://jeffreykimbler.com/kimblerconfrontation.html


----------



## Paul Francois

RWhite7699 said:


> Jen, Dale and Paul have my slots today. Good luck, you guys.


Thank you!


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.
> 
> I'm doing the list this morning just to help myself keep moving. My hands feel too tire to type. I expect I'm going to spend a lot of time watching old movies on the television.
> 
> So let's do this, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois


Thank you Steve for your help!

My condolences on the loss of your family members. I too lost my brother back in May. He was only 47, so I can relate to your loss.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.
> 
> I'm doing the list this morning just to help myself keep moving. My hands feel too tire to type. I expect I'm going to spend a lot of time watching old movies on the television.
> 
> So let's do this, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
> 3 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 4 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
> 10 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 13 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 14 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
> 17 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 17 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 17 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 17 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> 18 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 20 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 21 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 24 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 24 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Steve, my thoughts are with you and your family.
Thank you for taking the time to up date the list today as I need to nominate again.
Best wishes


----------



## Browland86

Steve, I am so sorry for the loss of your brother and sister. I can't imagine what that feels like. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## bfleetwood

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.


So sorry Steve and your news certainly makes you realise what the priorities are in life. Sending hugs from Manchester UK. B


----------



## lincolnjcole

So sorry, Steve. Stay strong.


----------



## RWhite7699

Steve Vernon said:



> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.
> 
> So sorry, Steve. Just please take care of yourself. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## RJD2

So sorry for your loss, Steve. You've helped so many of us here in this thread - if there's anything we can do to lighten your burden let us know.


----------



## lauramg_1406

So sorry Steve. Our thoughts are with you

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

Stats are back by the way!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horia Stoian

I'm so sorry Steve  If we can do anything to make your day easier please tell us! May you recover soon buddy.


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Stats are back by the way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I just discovered that. My novel spent 23 of the 24 hours in H&T!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Ok my 3 nominations went to Paul, SD and L Virelli. Good Luck!


----------



## Michele Brouder

AuthorFrancois said:


> I just discovered that. My novel spent 23 of the 24 hours in H&T!


Yay!


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> I just discovered that. My novel spent 23 of the 24 hours in H&T!


Yey! Go you!


----------



## RWhite7699

Glad you got your stats back. That must have been harrowing not to know what was happening. Today I have Rag Doll, Whit's End and Shadowbane in my nom slots. Good luck to all.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve, so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.

@Aaron and Horia ~ sorry to hear your news, guys!  
I have the top three. Best of luck!


----------



## ForeverSam

ALRIGHT finally got my final stats for whoever is interested in those.

I spent 709 hours in hot and trending, and ended up with 6.5k page views (424 on my last day, dang).

21% of my traffic came from within Kindle Scout, 79% was external sources.

And now I wait. Forever.

*crawls into a hole*


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.


So very sorry, Steve. The universe shifts when we lose people that so emphatically need to be here. I hope and pray you are gentle with yourself as you grieve.


----------



## Michele Brouder

ForeverSam said:


> ALRIGHT finally got my final stats for whoever is interested in those.
> 
> I spent 709 hours in hot and trending, and ended up with 6.5k page views (424 on my last day, dang).
> 
> 21% of my traffic came from within Kindle Scout, 79% was external sources.
> 
> And now I wait. Forever.
> 
> *crawls into a hole*


Shove in because I'm right behind you! Waiting, waiting and waiting!


----------



## Kay7979

I just nominated the top three. There's a gap after those end, so I can nominate a few bookmarked selections later. Good luck to those with campaigns ending, and welcome to the new people I haven't greeted yet. This is a wonderful, supportive community.


----------



## ForeverSam

Michele Brouder said:


> Shove in because I'm right behind you! Waiting, waiting and waiting!


Hang on, hang on! *Swings out the pick axe* gotta dig deeper!


----------



## Kay7979

ForeverSam said:


> Hang on, hang on! *Swings out the pick axe* gotta dig deeper!


Maybe your cat will help you dig. He/she is a cutie!


----------



## S.D.Engles

Good Morning All! Sorry to here the bad news about Steve. I lost my parents not long ago so I know its hard.

Just nominated "Shadowbane" And "Whit's End" good luck. Glad to see stats are working again. Looks like Ragdoll is finally Hot with 3 days to go. Getting excited.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/145SDMKBGS7OK

Steve


----------



## ForeverSam

Kay7979 said:


> Maybe your cat will help you dig. He/she is a cutie!


Oh thank you! That's Stevie. And no, she won't help dig - she's a queen, her minion does her digging for her

(I'm her minion)


----------



## KCecala

To Steve: I feel incredibly humble with gratitude that you took the time to add my book to your list when you were going through such a difficult time! You are truly the best, and I'm now going to do my best to support you and all the other great Kindleboarders as well! This thread is a great resource for any writer thinking about Kindle Scout!


----------



## Paul Francois

S.D.Engles said:


> Just nominated "Shadowbane"


Thank you. I just returned the favor.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> ALRIGHT finally got my final stats for whoever is interested in those.
> 
> I spent 709 hours in hot and trending, and ended up with 6.5k page views (424 on my last day, dang).
> 
> 21% of my traffic came from within Kindle Scout, 79% was external sources.
> 
> And now I wait. Forever.
> 
> *crawls into a hole*


With those kind of stats, it should be the Hilton of holes!

With extreme luck, I might get to two-thirds of your page view count, somewhat less than that in hot and trending.


----------



## ForeverSam

Bill Hiatt said:


> With those kind of stats, it should be the Hilton of holes!
> 
> With extreme luck, I might get to two-thirds of your page view count, somewhat less than that in hot and trending.


Heh! I think I just hit the right people, honestly. I did a LOT of advertising on Tumblr, roped the LGBT community in there, ya know?


----------



## Steve Gergley

Hi,

I just joined this site today. I have a Kindle Scout campaign going on right now for my new novel, Undefined Intercepts (Literary fiction for readers of Richard Yates and Margaret Atwood), and I would be greatly appreciative of any nominations if anyone feels the quality of the book merits it. I'm also open and thankful for any thoughts or critiques on the story, cover and synopsis. Thanks a lot!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2HS14M0VYE64M

Undefined Intercepts

During the winter of 2006, a blizzard descends on a small town in central New York as four female community college students of different ages-forty-two, twenty-one, twenty, and thirty-two-are brought together into the same library study room by an upcoming algebra final. These fragile new friendships are soon tested by distracted tangents and impassioned arguments that show that navigating the intricate intersections between career, love, and friendship is the most complex algebra of all.


----------



## 93023

Steve,

I think it says a lot about your character that you'd think of helping others when you're experiencing such loss. We need more of that in this world and you're a fine example. I hope you can find some solace in that you made our days a little brighter with all the support.

D


----------



## TobyT

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.
> 
> I'm doing the list this morning just to help myself keep moving. My hands feel too tire to type. I expect I'm going to spend a lot of time watching old movies on the television.
> 
> So let's do this, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn by Paul Francois
> 3 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 4 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
> 10 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 13 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 14 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
> 17 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 17 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 17 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 17 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> 18 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 20 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 21 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 24 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 24 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Wow Steve - I don't know what to say. That is rough. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## AaronFrale

Michele Brouder said:


> Ok my 3 nominations went to Paul, SD and L Virelli. Good Luck!


Same here!


----------



## Lori Saltis

Steve Vernon said:


> Two months ago I came home from a night shift to find my wife in tears. My 57 year old brother had lost a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer.
> 
> Last night I came home from a night shift to find my wife again in tears. My 52 year old sister had lost her life last night with a heart attack, likely brought on by a long-standing battle with diabetes.
> 
> This has been a hard old year.


Steve, I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I spent most of the day yesterday watching old movies. My wife is taking today off to keep me company.

I did spend some afternoon time yesterday formatting a couple of paperbacks and throwing a few more books onto Google Play and D2D as part of my I'm-going-wide movement. That's the kind of work I can do that doesn't require a whole lot of thought. I am trying to not wallow too long. Both life and time are far too precious to waste.

So here is today's list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
3 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
9 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
12 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
13 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
16 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
16 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
16 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
16 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
16 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
18 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
20 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
21 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
24 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
24 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
27 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Glad to see you here, Steve. Take care of yourself


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lincoln, here are my final stats: 697 hours in H & T and 2239 page views. 49/51 Kindle/external.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> Lincoln, here are my final stats: 697 hours in H & T and 2239 page views. 49/51 Kindle/external.


Awesome! Thanks so much!

I'll add it to the stats to help future people!

Speaking of which, today is the official launch day of my Kindle Scout Guide to help authors! (It is in the signature below!)

Tons of compiled information in there, along with analysis of programs that can help people!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

lincolnjcole said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much!
> 
> I'll add it to the stats to help future people!


Perhaps you could add mine for TR2 at the same time, Lincoln. 49/406. Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lexi Revellian said:


> Perhaps you could add mine for TR2 at the same time, Lincoln. 49/406. Thanks!


Got it!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Good luck with your book Lincoln, will pop over to AMA in a minute. Michele and Paul, and who ever else is waiting also good luck. I have one slot free so thank you for the list Steve - sometimes it's good to keep busy


----------



## bfleetwood

lincolnjcole said:


> Speaking of which, today is the official launch day of my Kindle Scout Guide to help authors! (It is in the signature below!)
> 
> Tons of compiled information in there, along with analysis of programs that can help people!


Good luck with the guide Lincoln - maybe you should enter it on Kindle Scout?!?!  B


----------



## lincolnjcole

bfleetwood said:


> Good luck with the guide Lincoln - maybe you should enter it on Kindle Scout?!?!  B


LOL

If only they took non-fiction! I do have 2 other books I'm planning on running campaigns on in 2017 to see how things go from here!

If anyone has a blog and is interested in doing some cross-promotional stuff, feel free to signup here! It'll happen in December, and basically you will post a blog post about someone else's book in return for someone else posting about yours!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScWgjYRGUNrRRQG1WmUqZsCuaC_vUSOxZmnILEuN0IBfBHN1A/viewform

I'll have some more promo stuff coming soon too as I try out new stuff, (KP or other books) so I'll keep you guys updated! It's all free stuff and giveaways!


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Has anyone else been approached by outside people offering services to boost KS campaigns? I had someone contact me through Goodreads and then email me at my private email (not sure how they found it to be honest). I just ignored it but still, am I the only one?


----------



## lincolnjcole

sbiglowwrites said:


> Has anyone else been approached by outside people offering services to boost KS campaigns? I had someone contact me through Goodreads and then email me at my private email (not sure how they found it to be honest). I just ignored it but still, am I the only one?


No, you aren't. I have a friend who ran his campaign and had people offer editing services, formatting, publishing, boosting, etc, etc. It looks like the markets have decided authors submitting to KP are an untapped resource they can make money off of.

It isn't something new, but the sheer number of people doing it has ramped up quite a bit in the last several months. I would definitely just ignore them.


----------



## Paul Francois

Thanks to everyone who nominated my novel. Here are my final stats (not as impressive as the others   )

H&T: 75
Page Views: 983

At least my last 2 days I spent 47 of the 48 hours in H&T.

Now I just have to wait. * Fingers crossed...rubbing lucky rabbit's foot *


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorFrancois said:


> Thanks to everyone who nominated my novel. Here are my final stats (not as impressive as the others  )
> 
> H&T: 75
> Page Views: 983
> 
> At least my last 2 days I spent 47 of the 48 hours in H&T.
> 
> Now I just have to wait. * Fingers crossed...rubbing lucky rabbit's foot *


Don't worry about the stats! If your book is something they want, they will take it no matter what. Just keep rubbing that rabbit's foot and try not to think about it!


----------



## Paul Francois

lincolnjcole said:


> Don't worry about the stats! If your book is something they want, they will take it no matter what. Just keep rubbing that rabbit's foot and try not to think about it!


Oh I keep rubbing it but I think it is starting to piss my rabbit off. 

Thanks Lincoln for the reassurance.


----------



## bfleetwood

sbiglowwrites said:


> Has anyone else been approached by outside people offering services to boost KS campaigns? I had someone contact me through Goodreads and then email me at my private email (not sure how they found it to be honest). I just ignored it but still, am I the only one?


I had a few approaches from my website, twitter and email - we are fresh fodder for those itching to sell their services! I ignored all of them! B


----------



## lauramg_1406

sbiglowwrites said:


> Has anyone else been approached by outside people offering services to boost KS campaigns? I had someone contact me through Goodreads and then email me at my private email (not sure how they found it to be honest). I just ignored it but still, am I the only one?


Yes! I got an email to my author email address about it, as well as a random couple trying to get me to buy services to promote one of my current books too

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lara B

AuthorFrancois said:


> Oh I keep rubbing it but I think it is starting to p*ss my rabbit off.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Lara B

sbiglowwrites said:


> Has anyone else been approached by outside people offering services to boost KS campaigns? I had someone contact me through Goodreads and then email me at my private email (not sure how they found it to be honest). I just ignored it but still, am I the only one?


I see others have already addressed this, but I got them too - numerous offers to promote and boost for "very reasonable fees" as well as offers of editing services for my scout submission and any future books. Mine were all tweets or FB messages. I would've felt a bit concerned, I think, if someone had managed to find my private email address. I didn't respond to any of them.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> I see others have already addressed this, but I got them too - numerous offers to promote and boost for "very reasonable fees" as well as offers of editing services for my scout submission and any future books. Mine were all tweets or FB messages. I would've felt a bit concerned, I think, if someone had managed to find my private email address. I didn't respond to any of them.


I feel offended not to have gotten any.

I don't usually respond to ads like that either. When I started my campaign, I did search out some promos to try (it being my first campaign). Some had no appreciable impact, but a few had some. I'll report the results after my campaign ends.

(The large number of hits from "direct traffic" makes it hard to analyze impact, though.)


----------



## LoriDRV

SBiglowwrites - I've had two people contact me to offer me marketing for boosting Kindle Scout nominations. I think they were from the same company. One contacted me on my fb author page. The other contacted me on both my blog and the email used for my blog. I was not happy about it and told both of them. I entered KS for the very reason that I can't afford to pay for marketing. Sigh.


----------



## RWhite7699

I haven't gotten any either, Bill. Your book is now in one of my nom slots. Ragdoll and Whit's End have the other two. Good luck. Good luck.


----------



## LoriDRV

Hi - I'm a newbie here and super happy to have found this forum. It looks like a great place for supporting one another. I'm not sure how to maneuver these boards yet, so please bear with me.

My name is Lori and I'm under the author name of L. Virelli.

I saw some clicks on my Kindle Scout page from here. I worked on this novel for years. Sent it through my critique group twice. Went through Beta Readers and then a professional editor. I worked hard honing it for publication before entering Kindle Scout.

I know fantasy is THE genre these days, but if you'd like something different with real characters you can relate to (you ladies), I'd be grateful for your nomination. It's contemporary women's fiction, and it's a family saga. Dysfunction at its finest.  In fact, one of the women spends a lot of time in a forum on message boards and meets a man there. Would love to hear what you think of my novel.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G9NOLDDY57R4

I don't know how to insert a picture or add links, so I hope you can get to these. Above is my KS page and below is my blog. Would love for you to come and chat there, too.

http://loreezlane.wordpress.com


----------



## Patricia KC

Well, the thing I had to wait for is over. As soon as I decide which of my two descriptions to use, I will be submitting to Kindle Scout and joining you all in pain...I mean waiting.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie here and super happy to have found this forum. It looks like a great place for supporting one another. I'm not sure how to maneuver these boards yet, so please bear with me.
> 
> My name is Lori and I'm under the author name of L. Virelli.
> 
> I saw some clicks on my Kindle Scout page from here. I worked on this novel for years. Sent it through my critique group twice. Went through Beta Readers and then a professional editor. I worked hard honing it for publication before entering Kindle Scout.
> 
> I know fantasy is THE genre these days, but if you'd like something different with real characters you can relate to (you ladies), I'd be grateful for your nomination. It's contemporary women's fiction, and it's a family saga. Dysfunction at its finest.  In fact, one of the women spends a lot of time in a forum on message boards and meets a man there. Would love to hear what you think of my novel.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G9NOLDDY57R4
> 
> I don't know how to insert a picture or add links, so I hope you can get to these. Above is my KS page and below is my blog. Would love for you to come and chat there, too.
> 
> http://loreezlane.wordpress.com


The links appear to work. For the fancy signature (with book covers etc.) go to "Signature Tool" under the author menu.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> I haven't gotten any either, Bill. Your book is now in one of my nom slots. Ragdoll and Whit's End have the other two. Good luck. Good luck.


Thanks! I have the feeling I'm going to need it...


----------



## JennyOBrien

LoriDRV said:


> My name is Lori and I'm under the author name of L. Virelli.
> 
> I saw some clicks on my Kindle Scout page from here. I worked on this novel for years. Sent it through my critique group twice. Went through Beta Readers and then a professional editor. I worked hard honing it for publication before entering Kindle Scout.
> 
> http://loreezlane.wordpress.com


Hi Lori,
I actually read your excerpt yesterday, I'll pop over and nominate as I have a space free today. We don't all read Sci-fi &#128518;. Good luck with it and nice to meet you here.


----------



## LoriDRV

JennyOBrien said:


> Hi Lori,
> I actually read your excerpt yesterday, I'll pop over and nominate as I have a space free today. We don't all read Sci-fi &#128518;. Good luck with it and nice to meet you here.


Hi Jenny - I' m not sure how to reply to a specific person yet, but if this works, thank you so much for nominating.


----------



## JennyOBrien

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Jenny - I' m not sure how to reply to a specific person yet, but if this works, thank you so much for nominating.


You've just done it, and you're welcome


----------



## Patricia KC

I just finished my Scout submission--and saw two more acceptances from this group! (Haven't gotten the emails yet). Congrats to RJ Infantino and John Minx! I look forward to reading the books!


----------



## ForeverSam

My book wasn't selected.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

If any of you would enjoy a horror/paranormal/historical fiction story, my book is live on Kindle Scout. The title is Princess Dracula.

Most of you don't know me but I'm often lurking and nominating my favorites from the board.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Kay7979

Congratulations to RJ and John! So nice to finally see some acceptances!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Congrats guys!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

ForeverSam said:


> My book wasn't selected.


I'm sorry to hear that. You're certainly proof that good stats don't mean much. You ran a great campaign and your numbers blew most everyone else's away. On the bright side, you have an avid readership waiting for your book. Onward!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Congrats, you two!! So happy for you both 
The initial surge I had is dwindling now. I'm already running out of energy to campaign and I have a new job which is limiting my time to do so, anyway. I'm having to convince myself to keep going. I've still got 23 days left


----------



## RJD2

Thank you so, so much! Both to everyone who nominated and everyone who kept this thread full of awesome advice and commiseration. 

Finding out from KBoards was perfect way to top things off.  

Lincoln, if you see this, my final stats ended up being 3024 page views and 708 hours H&T.


----------



## LoriDRV

RJD2 said:


> my final stats ended up being 3024 page views and 708 hours H&T.


WOW! That's awesome. Congratulations.

I'm almost finished with my campaign and I only have half your stats. Doesn't look good for me. 

Keep us posted on how it goes and enjoy.


----------



## Michele Brouder

ForeverSam said:


> My book wasn't selected.


I was really stunned about this. But I agree with Kay. You ran an excellent campaign and you have the numbers to back you up. Get that book out there while it's still fresh in everyone's mind. Take 24 hours to feel really shi**y about it and then move on with your life.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> My book wasn't selected.


It's a good thing I'm not a gambling man, because I would have bet heavily on your book. I am looking forward to reading it when it comes out.


----------



## Michele Brouder

RachelEWollaston said:


> Congrats, you two!! So happy for you both
> The initial surge I had is dwindling now. I'm already running out of energy to campaign and I have a new job which is limiting my time to do so, anyway. I'm having to convince myself to keep going. I've still got 23 days left


That sagging middle (just like when you're writing a book!) The campaigning is time consuming. Do a headtalker campaign, get on CoPromote and take your FB friends, divide by 3(weeks left) and then divide by 7 and then contact that amount every day. The last few days of your campaign, you can coast. Also have family and friends share your link, asking people for help. If they just post it, people will scroll by. They need to explain that you need noms.


----------



## lauramg_1406

RachelEWollaston said:


> Congrats, you two!! So happy for you both
> The initial surge I had is dwindling now. I'm already running out of energy to campaign and I have a new job which is limiting my time to do so, anyway. I'm having to convince myself to keep going. I've still got 23 days left


I'm right there with you Rachel! I felt really drained after my first few days of campaigning! Now I'm just kind of going with it otherwise I'll stress myself out too much!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele Brouder

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's a good thing I'm not a gambling man, because I would have bet heavily on your book. I am looking forward to reading it when it comes out.


Me, too, Bill!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Congratulations to RJ and John! So nice to finally see some acceptances!


Yes. it's a nice change of pace.

I had a good feeling about John's book, because it had been sitting there so long. I figured they had to at least be considering it. RJ's they snapped up pretty quickly, and I'm not surprised there, either, because it certainly looks good.

Is it my imagination, or are the last four books selected for publication all from people in this thread? Perhaps this community brings luck.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Roger the Alien said:


> If any of you would enjoy a horror/paranormal/historical fiction story, my book is live on Kindle Scout. The title is Princess Dracula.
> 
> Most of you don't know me but I'm often lurking and nominating my favorites from the board.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Welcome!

I've seen Princess Dracula. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Michele Brouder said:


> Me, too, Bill!


Wow, 4 decisions today! Congrats to RJ and John! Well done!


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> WOW! That's awesome. Congratulations.
> 
> I'm almost finished with my campaign and I only have half your stats. Doesn't look good for me.
> 
> Keep us posted on how it goes and enjoy.


Just remember that the stats are only one factor. If the editors are really wowed by a book, they will pick it anyway. Don't give up hope yet!

(That's what I tell myself every day. My stats are good, but not by any means as good as some.)


----------



## stillmyheart

I've got the top three books in my noms now, good luck, everybody!

And congrats to RJ and John! I'm looking forward to reading them both!



ForeverSam said:


> My book wasn't selected.


Ugh, that stinks so much


----------



## LoriDRV

Bill Hiatt said:


> Just remember that the stats are only one factor. If the editors are really wowed by a book, they will pick it anyway. Don't give up hope yet!
> 
> (That's what I tell myself every day. My stats are good, but not by any means as good as some.)


Thank you for your kind pep talk, Bill. Good luck to you.


----------



## ForeverSam

Bill Hiatt said:


> Just remember that the stats are only one factor. If the editors are really wowed by a book, they will pick it anyway. Don't give up hope yet!
> 
> (That's what I tell myself every day. My stats are good, but not by any means as good as some.)


Yeah I mean my stats were amazing and yet....


----------



## LoriDRV

ForeverSam said:


> Yeah I mean my stats were amazing and yet....


I'm with Madeleine, that really does stink.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> Yeah I mean my stats were amazing and yet....


Yeah, I confess to being puzzled by that one. As I said, I would have bet heavily on the book being selected. Creative, well-written--and with amazing stats.

Living well is the best revenge. You'll do really well with the book when it comes out, and they'll be sorry they didn't pick it.


----------



## ForeverSam

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yeah, I confess to being puzzled by that one. As I said, I would have bet heavily on the book being selected. Creative, well-written--and with amazing stats.
> 
> Living well is the best revenge. You'll do really well with the book when it comes out, and they'll be sorry they didn't pick it.


I wish they'd just give a reason why. Even if it's just "we're homophobic jerks" at least it's a REASONS


----------



## Horia Stoian

Back on track guys! Just finished the prologue for my next book. Romance, erotica, BDSM thing. Kind of a big change from the ax murders, blood and decapitations wouldn't you say? (

For now, the top three are my nominations!


----------



## Used To Be BH

ForeverSam said:


> I wish they'd just give a reason why. Even if it's just "we're homophobic jerks" at least it's a REASONS


Though I can see why they don't give reasons, I can understand wanting them. I'll probably be in the same place in a few days, wanting to know but never finding out.

Of course, trad publishers in general hardly ever give reasons, or indeed anything more than a rejection form letter. My first abortive attempt to become a writer involved submitting a lot of stories to magazines. (There were many genre-related magazines in the 70s.) I have a whole pile of rejection slips to show for that and nothing else. I also had a novel that get sent to a lot of publishers and met the same fate. (It probably deserved that fate, by the way. It's not as good as what I write now, though I didn't see it that way at the time. Either way, I don't know why any of them rejected it.)

When I started self pubbing a little more than four years ago, I obviously didn't have the same rejection issues, but I did have an insane run of bad luck. I was accepted for three different anthologies that all fell through for one reason or another. One was centered on a novella by a self pubber who made enough to rise from being on welfare to having a personal assistant and taking a world tour. His shorts, though less popular than his novels, usually had an early audience of several thousand, so that anthology would have been a great opportunity for exposure. I was crushed when it fell through. So it went with any unusual opportunity that seemed a way to break out. Every single one fell through.

I'm still hanging on, though. Hopefully, I'm not delusional in thinking I have talent, and I'm convinced that an indie with talent who hangs on long enough will eventually get somewhere.

I was reading an article the other day about Ursula LeGuin, whose _Left Hand of Darkness_ (a Hugo and Nebula award winner) was initially rejected by an editor as being unreadable. There are a lot of instances in which bestsellers and even literary classics met with rejection at first.

This is my long-winded way of saying, "Hang in There!"


----------



## bfleetwood

Bill Hiatt said:


> Living well is the best revenge. You'll do really well with the book when it comes out, and they'll be sorry they didn't pick it.


Hey Bill, that's my plan! B  
Ps condolences Forever Sam - come back fighting


----------



## AaronFrale

Congratulations John and RJ! So sorry Sam, best of luck on your next step with the book!


----------



## Kay7979

Bill,

First, don't you dare say you don't have talent!!!

Secondly, as you point out, plenty of excellent books have been rejected multiple times. That's why I said the other day that if an author is confident that his/her manuscript is polished and professional, and the story is interesting, it's best not to start second guessing oneself. My favorite rejection example is JK Rowling. They told her Harry Potter wasn't marketable. Hysterical!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Bill,
> 
> First, don't you dare say you don't have talent!!!
> 
> Secondly, as you point out, plenty of excellent books have been rejected multiple times. That's why I said the other day that if an author is confident that his/her manuscript is polished and professional, and the story is interesting, it's best not to start second guessing oneself. My favorite rejection example is JK Rowling. They told her Harry Potter wasn't marketable. Hysterical!


Yes, it took one of the editor's little kids to see the first Harry Potter book for what it was.

I believe it was Zane Grey who was told to find a different line of work, John Le Carre who was told he'd never be a success, and Stephenie Meyer who was rejected by fifteen agents (all of whom are no doubt kicking themselves every single day over that one). _The Diary of Anne Frank_ was initially rejected because it "lacked insight."

I was reading that Stephen King hammered a nail into the wall for his rejection slips. (His parents must have loved that; he was a kid at the time). Eventually, there were too many rejection slips for the nail, so he put in a spike and went right on writing.


----------



## Lori Saltis

Belonging to this group doesn't guarantee a win, but it sure doesn't hurt!    Most of the last 10 winners are from among us. Congrats to the latest, RJ and John. Good luck to all still on the list or waiting for a response.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Bill Hiatt said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've seen Princess Dracula. I'll have to take a look.


Thank you, Bill!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Sam, I've had enough rejection letters to paper my downstairs loo but people still buy my books. Ok, not as many as I'd like but that's not the point. People want to read your words, it would be rude now not to let them. Self publishing is scary at first but it's like riding that proverbial bike - easier the more you do it and there's nothing like Amazon giving you money instead of the other way round 😆 
Some of our friends are having longer waits than others - hoping that's a positive thing - good luck


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm up way too early this morning. Insomnia.

So here is the Wednesday October 19th list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
2 days left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
8 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
11 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
12 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
15 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
15 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
15 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
15 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
15 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
17 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
19 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
20 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
23 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
23 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
26 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## John Minx

Sincere thanks for all the support and guidance offered on this forum. And Steve, my thoughts are with you and I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## bfleetwood

John Minx said:


> Sincere thanks for all the support and guidance offered on this forum.


Congratulations John! Good for you & good luck with 'A Study in Revenge'. B


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

ForeverSam said:


> Yeah I mean my stats were amazing and yet....


Sam, I haven't looked at your book, but I just wanted to offer a bit of encouragement that I have had a lot of feedback that my book that didn't make it to KP is high quality, and I had great stats, too. I know that with great stats the supposition might be that the book stinks, which really stings, but I would suggest that it can be that it's just not a good fit for what the KS editor judges have planned for their promotions. Go do your thing and make 'em sorry they didn't get more of a cut from your royalties!


----------



## Paul Francois

Sorry to hear about your denial Forever Sam. I too would have bet your book for being picked.

Still waiting on mine. I guess no news is good news in this case?


----------



## LoriDRV

Hello All -

Thanks Steve for posting those ending campaigns on Kindle Scout.

I've got two days left, and I'm playing a guessing game on my blog about my novel in hopes to garnish interest.

I'm also super excited to hear what people think of the two main characters. The game has to do with guessing which of two choices those characters will make, and I'm curious what people will choose. Would love for you guys to check it out and let me know what you think.

https://loreezlane.wordpress.com/2016/10/19/will-she-cheat/

I just found the Kboards yesterday and the support here is great.

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## Horia Stoian

Quick weird update guys. I just hit 3000 words on my new book. The so called erotica novel turns out to be an apocalyptic-fantasy one (you just gotta love writing).

Now, why is it weird? Well, I'm writing this novel from the main character's point of view and every dialogue, every sentence seems to flow naturally and much, much better than in my other book where I tried to have a 3rd person as the narrator. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not delusional in thinking that I'm a good writer, but I'm aware of my last novel's mistakes and after only 3000 words, I hate to admit it, but my first work was at best mediocre. Still, I'm proud of it, I learned a lot and my writing seems to improve. Every experience will make our work better right? Now, the key point here is, as Bill said, to go on no matter how many rejections you get. Writing is an art I figure, and an art doesn't just... come to you. An art must be learned so hopefully, when I'll reach my 4th or 5th novel, Kindle Scout will accept it. Until then, I see this as a competition in which I entered for nothing more or less than experience.

I hope other first time authors like myself will not be put down by a first time rejection.

Now, my nominations are for the first three novels.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> Sorry to hear about your denial Forever Sam. I too would have bet your book for being picked.
> 
> Still waiting on mine. I guess no news is good news in this case?


Well, at least it isn't bad news!

We don't know enough about their process to be sure. I suspect books that sit for quite a while are being seriously considered, though on the other hand books are snapped up occasionally within one or two days of the end of their campaigns. John's was selected after a long time, but RJ's was picked up very quickly. There are probably many factors involved, and since we don't really know anything about the internal process, we can only guess. Sigh!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Quick weird update guys. I just hit 3000 words on my new book. The so called erotica novel turns out to be an apocalyptic-fantasy one (you just gotta love writing).
> 
> Now, why is it weird? Well, I'm writing this novel from the main character's point of view and every dialogue, every sentence seems to flow naturally and much, much better than in my other book where I tried to have a 3rd person as the narrator. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not delusional in thinking that I'm a good writer, but I'm aware of my last novel's mistakes and after only 3000 words, I hate to admit it, but my first work was at best mediocre. Still, I'm proud of it, I learned a lot and my writing seems to improve. Every experience will make our work better right? Now, the key point here is, as Bill said, to go on no matter how many rejections you get. Writing is an art I figure, and an art doesn't just... come to you. An art must be learned so hopefully, when I'll reach my 4th or 5th novel, Kindle Scout will accept it. Until then, I see this as a competition in which I entered for nothing more or less than experience.
> 
> I hope other first time authors like myself will not be put down by a first time rejection.
> 
> Now, my nominations are for the first three novels.  Good luck to everyone.


I seem to write better when I'm using first person also. Ironically, my current Scout entry is third person, because I heard so many people say they preferred third person narration in general. (I hope I don't end up regretting that.) I think the book came out well, but I had to struggle to get everything properly set up in third person.


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, at least it isn't bad news!
> 
> We don't know enough about their process to be sure. I suspect books that sit for quite a while are being seriously considered, though on the other hand books are snapped up occasionally within one or two days of the end of their campaigns. John's was selected after a long time, but RJ's was picked up very quickly. There are probably many factors involved, and since we don't really know anything about the internal process, we can only guess. Sigh!


I know!  I wish they would tell us the number of nominations. They can still reject us, but at least we will know what the public thinks.


----------



## jcarter

Lincoln,

I keep meaning to post my stats to add to the list.

Hot and Trending: 239
Page Views: 871
55% Kindle Scout / 45% External


----------



## jcarter

Kay7979 said:


> Bill,
> 
> First, don't you dare say you don't have talent!!!
> 
> Secondly, as you point out, plenty of excellent books have been rejected multiple times. That's why I said the other day that if an author is confident that his/her manuscript is polished and professional, and the story is interesting, it's best not to start second guessing oneself. My favorite rejection example is JK Rowling. They told her Harry Potter wasn't marketable. Hysterical!


I love that example as well! And just to add to that--when Rowling was looking for a publisher for her crime novel under the pen name Robert Galbraith, one of the rejection letters suggested she join a writer's group or take a writing course. I can't even imagine!


----------



## RWhite7699

Hey, you guys, a short story for you. My mom was born 100 years ago today on an isolated mountaintop in Southwestern Virginia. Her early years were very hard. She died in 2001. In honor of her 100th birthday, my book, Diary of a Wildflower, based on her life, is free today only. If interested, you can grab a copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E491Y8A


----------



## lauramg_1406

Horia Stoian said:


> Quick weird update guys. I just hit 3000 words on my new book. The so called erotica novel turns out to be an apocalyptic-fantasy one (you just gotta love writing).
> 
> Now, why is it weird? Well, I'm writing this novel from the main character's point of view and every dialogue, every sentence seems to flow naturally and much, much better than in my other book where I tried to have a 3rd person as the narrator. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not delusional in thinking that I'm a good writer, but I'm aware of my last novel's mistakes and after only 3000 words, I hate to admit it, but my first work was at best mediocre. Still, I'm proud of it, I learned a lot and my writing seems to improve. Every experience will make our work better right? Now, the key point here is, as Bill said, to go on no matter how many rejections you get. Writing is an art I figure, and an art doesn't just... come to you. An art must be learned so hopefully, when I'll reach my 4th or 5th novel, Kindle Scout will accept it. Until then, I see this as a competition in which I entered for nothing more or less than experience.
> 
> I hope other first time authors like myself will not be put down by a first time rejection.
> 
> Now, my nominations are for the first three novels.  Good luck to everyone.


I love it how that happens! I haven't had anything change genres yet but have had some pretty drastic plot changes happen because they flowed better

The first finished thing is always a labour of love! And something to be proud of no matter how bad we think it is (but it's most likely nowhere near that bad!)

The POV thing is interesting, I've just had that dilemma with the book I've just started writing. Normally my go to is 1st but I'm making myself write in limited 3rd and so far it's working

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriDRV

Hi - Since I just discovered this place, I voted for Bill. I voted for Jen after seeing you on twitter, and it's good to see you here.

I can't remember, how long is it supposed to take KS to get back to us about our novels after the campaign is over?


----------



## bfleetwood

LoriDRV said:


> I can't remember, how long is it supposed to take KS to get back to us about our novels after the campaign is over?


Up to 14/15 days and often the 'No's' are quick but many a good book waited expectantly right to the end of that time only to be rejected  so keep calm and carry on! B


----------



## Carey Lewis

There really isn't a consistent answer to how long they're taking lately. During my last campaign, I think more entries took up the entire two week period, whereas this time, only a few are taking awhile under consideration. My thoughts are that they start reading the entries as soon as they come in, rather than waiting until the campaign ends - just my thoughts. Or maybe they're only reading until they have a reason not to read anymore - like they're looking for reasons NOT to select books

What I've been doing is trying to finish a novel while the other is in Scout, so when the campaign for Warriors ends, I'm ready to throw another in there hahaha! I'm at 66 000 words and I have 11 days left on my campaign, so I think I'll be able to do it (fingers crossed)


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey, you guys, a short story for you. My mom was born 100 years ago today on an isolated mountaintop in Southwestern Virginia. Her early years were very hard. She died in 2001. In honor of her 100th birthday, my book, Diary of a Wildflower, based on her life, is free today only. If interested, you can grab a copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E491Y8A


Grabbed!


----------



## LoriDRV

bfleetwood said:


> Up to 14/15 days and often the 'No's' are quick but many a good book waited expectantly right to the end of that time only to be rejected  so keep calm and carry on! B


Thanks, B. I'll probably forget all about it until I see that they contacted me ... then I probably won't look to see what they said for another 2 weeks. Ha.


----------



## LoriDRV

Carey Lewis said:


> What I've been doing is trying to finish a novel while the other is in Scout, so when the campaign for Warriors ends, I'm ready to throw another in there hahaha! I'm at 66 000 words and I have 11 days left on my campaign, so I think I'll be able to do it (fingers crossed)


Thank you for sharing your experience, Carey. I'm Impressed with your word count. I don't write often, unfortunately. Good luck with those campaigns, and keep up the good work.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Carey Lewis said:


> There really isn't a consistent answer to how long they're taking lately. During my last campaign, I think more entries took up the entire two week period, whereas this time, only a few are taking awhile under consideration. My thoughts are that they start reading the entries as soon as they come in, rather than waiting until the campaign ends - just my thoughts. Or maybe they're only reading until they have a reason not to read anymore - like they're looking for reasons NOT to select books
> 
> What I've been doing is trying to finish a novel while the other is in Scout, so when the campaign for Warriors ends, I'm ready to throw another in there hahaha! I'm at 66 000 words and I have 11 days left on my campaign, so I think I'll be able to do it (fingers crossed)


I've been doing something similar Carey! Not sure that I'll throw it back into Scout, but I've started writing it to stop myself stressing out too much about my one on Scout now!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Little late but congrats to RJ for the selection of Collapse!

I look forward to my free copy!


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey, you guys, a short story for you. My mom was born 100 years ago today on an isolated mountaintop in Southwestern Virginia. Her early years were very hard. She died in 2001. In honor of her 100th birthday, my book, Diary of a Wildflower, based on her life, is free today only. If interested, you can grab a copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E491Y8A


Got my copy off Amazon.co.uk, Ruth! Look forward to reading it!


----------



## Paul Francois

LoriDRV said:


> Hi - Since I just discovered this place, I voted for Bill. I voted for Jen after seeing you on twitter, and it's good to see you here.
> 
> I can't remember, how long is it supposed to take KS to get back to us about our novels after the campaign is over?


KS emailed me right when my campaign ended and said...

"You will receive an email from us in the next few business days notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press."

Hope they are following this timetable because the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## LoriDRV

AuthorFrancois said:


> KS emailed me right when my campaign ended and said...
> 
> "You will receive an email from us in the next few business days notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press."
> 
> Hope they are following this timetable because the anticipation is killing me!


Yipes! That anticipation is a killer. Thank you for sharing that, Paul. Best of luck.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Thank you Ruth, I've shared on FB for you. Did you notice you're number 1 at the moment 👏


----------



## RWhite7699

#1 in what?


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Hi - Since I just discovered this place, I voted for Bill. I voted for Jen after seeing you on twitter, and it's good to see you here.
> 
> I can't remember, how long is it supposed to take KS to get back to us about our novels after the campaign is over?


Thanks!


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> #1 in what?


 Your book in your Amazon category. I would add the photo only I've no idea how to. Ok, so it's free at the moment but still...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> There really isn't a consistent answer to how long they're taking lately. During my last campaign, I think more entries took up the entire two week period, whereas this time, only a few are taking awhile under consideration. My thoughts are that they start reading the entries as soon as they come in, rather than waiting until the campaign ends - just my thoughts. Or maybe they're only reading until they have a reason not to read anymore - like they're looking for reasons NOT to select books
> 
> What I've been doing is trying to finish a novel while the other is in Scout, so when the campaign for Warriors ends, I'm ready to throw another in there hahaha! I'm at 66 000 words and I have 11 days left on my campaign, so I think I'll be able to do it (fingers crossed)


It's really fruitless to speculate, but I can't help myself.

There could be some pre-reading going on before the end of a campaign, just as you suggest. However, there are campaigns ending virtually every day, so unless there are a large group of editors, I'd think they'd have a hard time keeping up with reading submissions still in campaign and reading books whose campaigns have ended, at least if they wanted to stay in that two-week framework. On the other hand, books aren't probably pitted only against the books whose campaign ended on the same day.

What follows is all speculation. They have a little group that handles each genre. One person in each group does some kind of quick pass as each campaign ends. If that person is impressed, one or more others look as well. If the first reader is iffy about the book, but it had really good stats, it probably also advances to the next level. When they get to a certain number of finalists, since they can only pick a certain number of books per cycle, and my guess is they try to balance genres, that's when they look at the stats again, this time using them as tie breakers.

That's the way I would do it. Of course, their actual process might not match that hypothetical one at all.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JennyOBrien said:


> Your book in your Amazon category. I would add the photo only I've no idea how to. Ok, so it's free at the moment but still...


There are thousands of books in the free store, so that's still a good achievement. Here's the screen cap (if it works):

Well, I couldn't figure out who to do it, either. Apparently, there's no way to just upload an image.

Let's try this (dropbox link to the screen cap):
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dg02zwkji8do7ej/Screenshot%202016-10-19%2014.01.14.png?dl=0

That seems to be the best I can do.


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> Your book in your Amazon category. I would add the photo only I've no idea how to. Ok, so it's free at the moment but still...


Yeah, I got it now. Thank you. I have no problem give'em away. I just can't seem to sell'em!


----------



## Paul Francois

RWhite7699 said:


> Yeah, I got it now. Thank you. I have no problem give'em away. I just can't seem to sell'em!


That is still a tremendous achievement. Enjoy it!


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 15 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood


I went ahead and nominated these 2. Romance is not my preferred genre, but I am certain I have someone who will want to read it. 

EDIT: Grabbed this one too: 8 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt


----------



## WestofCassy

Hey, all, I wanted to pop in and say how thrilled I am with Kindle Scout and the publishing team. This thread especially helped me. If you're in there now, hang on and do everything you can do to promote your book, it will ABSOLUTELY be worth it regardless of whether you get picked or not. Good luck to everyone, I hope to see you in the Kindle Press club soon. 

Best of luck!
-Cassy


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> I went ahead and nominated these 2. Romance is not my preferred genre, but I am certain I have someone who will want to read it.
> 
> EDIT: Grabbed this one too: 8 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt


Thank you Francois! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

I went out and gave a storytelling workshop in a junior high yesterday morning. Dealing mostly with kids from Grade 4 to 6. I really enjoy giving these workshops, although my voice started to give out by dinnertime. This morning I am heading back to the day job. Life goes on.

So does the list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
1 day left  Whit's End by L. Virelli
7 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
10 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
11 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
14 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
14 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
14 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
14 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
14 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
16 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
18 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
19 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
22 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
22 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
25 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
29 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> I have the same prob. When I've read I'll leave a review
> 
> Yeah, I got it now. Thank you. I have no problem give'em away. I just can't seem to sell'em!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Bill Hiatt said:


> There are thousands of books in the free store, so that's still a good achievement. Here's the screen cap (if it works):
> 
> Well, I couldn't figure out who to do it, either. Apparently, there's no way to just upload an image.
> 
> Let's try this (dropbox link to the screen cap):
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dg02zwkji8do7ej/Screenshot%202016-10-19%2014.01.14.png?dl=0
> 
> That seems to be the best I can do.


How clever is that! Thanks and yes amazing stats


----------



## RWhite7699

Thank you, Jenny!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Yeah, I got it now. Thank you. I have no problem give'em away. I just can't seem to sell'em!


Me too!


----------



## Patricia KC

My campaign went live last night. I want to thank all of you for your posts here. I read them all (and nominate your books.) I am bad about actually posting, but I've learned so much here.

The link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UMREEV2YJ4JO


----------



## LoriDRV

Okay .... this is it. My last day of the campaign. I was only nervous when I first went live and now again these last two days. I feel enormous pressure to seek nominations ... more than ever.

If anyone would be so kind as to share my page on this last day for nominations, I'd be grateful.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G9NOLDDY57R4

Thank you and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> What I've been doing is trying to finish a novel while the other is in Scout, so when the campaign for Warriors ends, I'm ready to throw another in there hahaha! I'm at 66 000 words and I have 11 days left on my campaign, so I think I'll be able to do it (fingers crossed)


That could be a very clever strategy. It's apparent there are a certain number of people looking around on the Scout site. If you put up a new book quickly, people who saw and liked Warriors will still remember it and be more inclined to look at the new one.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> I went ahead and nominated these 2. Romance is not my preferred genre, but I am certain I have someone who will want to read it.
> 
> EDIT: Grabbed this one too: 8 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt


Thanks!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Steve Vernon said:


> I went out and gave a storytelling workshop in a junior high yesterday morning. Dealing mostly with kids from Grade 4 to 6. I really enjoy giving these workshops, although my voice started to give out by dinnertime. This morning I am heading back to the day job. Life goes on.
> 
> So does the list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Ragdoll and the Curse of the Magi by S.D. Engles
> 1 day left  Whit's End by L. Virelli




^ I have these two nominated at the moment 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelWollaston

LoriDRV said:


> Okay .... this is it. My last day of the campaign. I was only nervous when I first went live and now again these last two days. I feel enormous pressure to seek nominations ... more than ever.
> 
> If anyone would be so kind as to share my page on this last day for nominations, I'd be grateful.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G9NOLDDY57R4
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone.


Best of luck, Lori!! All my slots are taken up, otherwise I would nominate you  Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## LoriDRV

RachelEWollaston said:


> Best of luck, Lori!! All my slots are taken up, otherwise I would nominate you  Wishing you all the best!!


Thank you, Rachel. I understand about the slots. I'd appreciate some shares on social media if you can. Are you in Scout now? If so, I'd like your link.


----------



## RachelWollaston

LoriDRV said:


> Thank you, Rachel. I understand about the slots. I'd appreciate some shares on social media if you can. Are you in Scout now? If so, I'd like your link.


Sure thing! I'll share on Facebook and Twitter for you 
My campaign started earlier this month. Here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DDQ7HVBHR2TV


----------



## LoriDRV

RachelEWollaston said:


> Sure thing! I'll share on Facebook and Twitter for you
> My campaign started earlier this month. Here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DDQ7HVBHR2TV


Thanks for sharing, Rachel. I had one slot open and nominated you.


----------



## RachelWollaston

LoriDRV said:


> Thanks for sharing, Rachel. I had one slot open and nominated you.


Thank you!!


----------



## Paul Francois

Patricia KC said:


> My campaign went live last night. I want to thank all of you for your posts here. I read them all (and nominate your books.) I am bad about actually posting, but I've learned so much here.
> 
> The link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UMREEV2YJ4JO


Wow, that synopsis sounds great. My nomination slots are full until tomorrow, so I saved it for later. I love the cover too...creepy!


----------



## Paul Francois

3rd day with no decision. The tension is killing me!


----------



## Patricia KC

AuthorFrancois said:


> Wow, that synopsis sounds great. My nomination slots are full until tomorrow, so I saved it for later. I love the cover too...creepy!


Thank you! And, good luck with your book. Waiting sucks, but at least this is shorter than waiting six months or two years from the traditional publishers!


----------



## S.D.Engles

AuthorFrancois said:


> I went ahead and nominated these 2. Romance is not my preferred genre, but I am certain I have someone who will want to read it.
> 
> EDIT: Grabbed this one too: 8 days left Different Lee by Bill Hiatt


Thanks for the Nomination. Doll's last day and it's nice to see her popping up in "Hot and Trending" and spending time on the front page of Kindle Scout.
Her views have really shot up. Mostly from KS and this board.

Just Nominated "Different Lee"

Steve


----------



## Used To Be BH

S.D.Engles said:


> Thanks for the Nomination. Doll's last day and it's nice to see her popping up in "Hot and Trending" and spending time on the front page of Kindle Scout.
> Her views have really shot up. Mostly from KS and this board.
> 
> Just Nominated "Different Lee"
> 
> Steve


Thanks!

I just nominated Ragdoll. Your writing is very vivid. I'm looking forward to reading this one when it comes out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just nominated Whit's End. I like the idea of following the lives of two women who both have difficult marriages but who deal with them in different ways.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

Just nominated 2 of these books. NOTE: If you want to support the authors, don't just go to the page and click nominate. Instead, take your time and read the blurb and first page of the book before nominating; linger on the page a while. The longer you stay, the better it is for the author as you will look like someone who didn't just come from a click farm.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Marseille said:


> Just nominated 2 of these books. NOTE: If you want to support the authors, don't just go to the page and click nominate. Instead, take your time and read the blurb and first page of the book before nominating; linger on the page a while. The longer you stay, the better it is for the author as you will look like someone who didn't just come from a click farm.


I agree. I do this anyway and, as nice as it is for the authors, I don't think people should vote unless the book sounds genuinely interesting. People will probably disagree with me on this.


----------



## lauramg_1406

RachelEWollaston said:


> I agree. I do this anyway and, as nice as it is for the authors, I don't think people should vote unless the book sounds genuinely interesting. People will probably disagree with me on this.


I don't disagree at all! I'd much rather feel I've earnt someone's support rather than having it "just cause". Luckily for me I'm an eclectic reader and with so much talent in this group it's pretty much guaranteed I'll find something good!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

RachelEWollaston said:


> I agree. I do this anyway and, as nice as it is for the authors, I don't think people should vote unless the book sounds genuinely interesting. People will probably disagree with me on this.


I definitely agree with this for the purpose of generating real interest. If it isn't something you think sounds great, don't nominate it, because you only get three nominations anyway and if you're just nominating 'soon to end' books it probably won't mean as much to Amazon.

And I definitely agree sticking around on a page a while and looking over content helps a lot as well, something I cover in my guide and analyze pretty thoroughly.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Marseille said:


> Just nominated 2 of these books. NOTE: If you want to support the authors, don't just go to the page and click nominate. Instead, take your time and read the blurb and first page of the book before nominating; linger on the page a while. The longer you stay, the better it is for the author as you will look like someone who didn't just come from a click farm.


This.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Patricia KC said:


> My campaign went live last night. I want to thank all of you for your posts here. I read them all (and nominate your books.) I am bad about actually posting, but I've learned so much here.
> 
> The link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UMREEV2YJ4JO


Looks really good and creepy!
I see you are addicted to coffee, chocolate and cake. I think we can be friends!


----------



## Michele Brouder

AuthorFrancois said:


> 3rd day with no decision. The tension is killing me!


I'm in the same boat. My campaign ended Sat night. I waffle between I want to know and I don't want to know. Sigh.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> I'm in the same boat. My campaign ended Sat night. I waffle between I want to know and I don't want to know. Sigh.


Here's hoping it is great news! Good luck!


----------



## LoriDRV

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just nominated Whit's End. I like the idea of following the lives of two women who both have difficult marriages but who deal with them in different ways.


Thank you, Bill. Your title caught me my attention before I even came to these boards. Then a couple of days ago when I saw you were here, I nominated you. I like your play on words in that title. I kind of did the same with mine. I used the saying of someone being at their "wit's end" and made it into "Whit's End" for the characters' last name Whitaker. In addition to both women being at their wit's end in the frustration of their marriages.

So glad to have found these boards recently.


----------



## Patricia KC

Michele Brouder said:


> Looks really good and creepy!
> I see you are addicted to coffee, chocolate and cake. I think we can be friends!


Thank you!
As for the addictions: Unfortunately today, when I could use all three, all I have is coffee--but I'm pretty much swimming in it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelEWollaston said:


> I agree. I do this anyway and, as nice as it is for the authors, I don't think people should vote unless the book sounds genuinely interesting. People will probably disagree with me on this.


Actually, I think we all agree. I wouldn't nominate a book I didn't think had merit. It's a little harder when I'm looking at books outside my usual genres, but good writing is still good writing, regardless of genre.


----------



## JennyOBrien

lincolnjcole said:


> I definitely agree with this for the purpose of generating real interest. If it isn't something you think sounds great, don't nominate it, because you only get three nominations anyway and if you're just nominating 'soon to end' books it probably won't mean as much to Amazon.
> 
> And I definitely agree sticking around on a page a while and looking over content helps a lot as well, something I cover in my guide and analyze pretty thoroughly.


I agree, I don't usually get to the end but the first chapter gives me a good idea as to whether I'm going to vote. It's hard to choose but you guys get first dibs thanks to Steve's kind hard work. I'm hoping to submit soon, hopefully before nanowrimo starts as I've half decided to try it. If I'm concentrating on writing hopefully I won't be obsessing here - well that's the plan.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

I agree with you. That's why I only nominated 2.



RachelEWollaston said:


> I agree. I do this anyway and, as nice as it is for the authors, I don't think people should vote unless the book sounds genuinely interesting. People will probably disagree with me on this.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

Yes, that's where I got the idea from... your book!



lincolnjcole said:


> I definitely agree with this for the purpose of generating real interest. If it isn't something you think sounds great, don't nominate it, because you only get three nominations anyway and if you're just nominating 'soon to end' books it probably won't mean as much to Amazon.
> 
> And I definitely agree sticking around on a page a while and looking over content helps a lot as well, something I cover in my guide and analyze pretty thoroughly.


----------



## S.D.Engles

lauramg_1406 said:


> ^ I have these two nominated at the moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks For the Nomination. Much appreciated!

Steve


----------



## S.D.Engles

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just nominated Ragdoll. Your writing is very vivid. I'm looking forward to reading this one when it comes out.


Thanks Bill. I appreciate the compliment. I hope you and everyone enjoys my first endeavor.

Steve


----------



## Kay7979

LoriDRV said:


> I'd appreciate some shares on social media if you can. Are you in Scout now? If so, I'd like your link.


Done. Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

AuthorFrancois said:


> 3rd day with no decision. The tension is killing me!


I got the "No" on day 12.


----------



## Paul Francois

Kay7979 said:


> I got the "No" on day 12.


They made you wait that long and THEN said no That is wrong!

* Tension increasing *


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> They made you wait that long and THEN said no That is wrong!
> 
> * Tension increasing *


It's the age-old question: is it better to have a near miss or to miss by a mile? (If that's even what's happening. I suspect--but have no real evidence--that keeping a book longer may mean it is under more serious consideration. However, it could also mean they go through the books in a particular order, and that, rather than any additional consideration, determines the notification order.)


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's the age-old question: is it better to have a near miss or to miss by a mile? (If that's even what's happening. I suspect--but have no real evidence--that keeping a book longer may mean it is under more serious consideration. However, it could also mean they go through the books in a particular order, and that, rather than any additional consideration, determines the notification order.)


Knowing my luck it is alphabetical. Damn, should have called it "A" Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn.


----------



## jnicholls

so sorry for the peeps who got a "NO"

@Bill...loving seeing your new covers in your signature area..*grins wide*

Peeps, I apologize for my absence but had a lot on...and I'm putting the November issue of Fantasy Worlds emag together. I promised when my campaign was active that even after it ended, i would still offer a place to anyone who has a campaign going. If your campaign will be active in November, inbox me the link, cover and a blurb and I will put you in the mag. Also, I'm offering free single page features to anyone on here who has a Fantasy/sci-fi/paranormal book that they would like featured. inbox me if you're interest before 25th October please♥


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Michele Brouder said:


> I'm in the same boat. My campaign ended Sat night. I waffle between I want to know and I don't want to know. Sigh.


My campaign ended Friday and I'm still waiting. There are people who ended after me who have already been rejected, so whether it's a yes or no at least they're seriously considering it? Maybe? Anyway, my first go around I waited 13 days for a no ...


----------



## RWhite7699

Michele Brouder said:


> I'm in the same boat. My campaign ended Sat night. I waffle between I want to know and I don't want to know. Sigh.


Michele, you will get some good news tomorrow. I know.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Seeing how many books get rejected is really disheartening  Still, it does make you wonder why some people get their rejections sooner than others...
In all honesty, I can't wait for my campaign to be over with. I'm only 8 days in and already wishing I could fast-forward until the end!



AuthorFrancois said:


> Knowing my luck it is alphabetical. Damn, should have called it "A" Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn.


I hope it's not alphabetical by name! Especially surname! Being a 'W' has had many downsides for me in the past...


----------



## Paul Francois

RachelEWollaston said:


> I hope it's not alphabetical by name! Especially surname! Being a 'W' has had many downsides for me in the past...


Can't be by surname either, mine is an "F" and I am still waiting.


----------



## KCecala

I can't help but think, for those who are waiting for word, that the longer it takes, the more seriously they are considering your book!


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> Can't be by surname either, mine is an "F" and I am still waiting.


i doubt it's alphabetical. If they do follow some kind of pattern, I'd bet on order in which the campaigns were approved, but actually, I don't think either of those patterns is supported by the acceptances and rejections we've seen so far, so unless there's an obvious choice I'm missing, it seems clear they don't just work through all the submissions in a fixed order. Oh, I guess it could be ordered by number of nominations--which, since we don't know about the nominations, we couldn't possibly figure out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KCecala said:


> I can't help but think, for those who are waiting for word, that the longer it takes, the more seriously they are considering your book!


It's tempting to think that, but it's probably a little more complicated, since some people get quick acceptances. Obviously, a book that was accepted was seriously considered. We will probably never know.


----------



## RWhite7699

KCecala said:


> I can't help but think, for those who are waiting for word, that the longer it takes, the more seriously they are considering your book!


I agree. I believe one person or group of persons reads the submission first. It's like the slush pile, and some (probably many) of them are thrown out on the spot. The rest are passed on to another group who reads them more thoroughly, and rejects some more, then passes them on, etc. until they get to the final readers, who debate the book's merits and shortcomings, and make the final decision. So some of the books are rejected immediately after the campaign ends, while others are going through the process.


----------



## Aceserve

Hello Scouters, It took them 14-15 days to notify me, so have heart if you're on day 11 and no word. Though the notification was not the one I wanted to hear. The novel is now available for free for five days starting today on Amazon. Feel free to go for it, and if you do, a review would be appreciated. http://amzn.to/2b6VOLS
All best,
Andrew


----------



## RWhite7699

Added Warriors to my noms. Already have Whits End and Different Lee. Good luck to all.


----------



## Carey Lewis

RWhite7699 said:


> Added Warriors to my noms. Already have Whits End and Different Lee. Good luck to all.


Thank you so much Ruth! It means a lot to me! I'm not sure Crime/ Pulp Fiction is everyone's cup of tea in this thread, so I appreciate it!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Aceserve said:


> Hello Scouters, It took them 14-15 days to notify me, so have heart if you're on day 11 and no word. Though the notification was not the one I wanted to hear. The novel is now available for free for five days starting today on Amazon. Feel free to go for it, and if you do, a review would be appreciated. http://amzn.to/2b6VOLS
> All best,
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew, I'll share for you on FB. Ruth, I've left you AMA feedback and next time I'm on Goodreads...


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so yesterday I tried going back to the day job. My boss took one look at me and said = "What the heck are you doing here? It's way too soon. You've got a full week of bereavement leave because you need it. Go home and I don't want to see you here until next Monday."

That's a good boss. And she is right. I do need it.

I came home and I took care of a bit of correspondence and I even began to write a bit. In the afternoon I went out and raked the leaves, which was quite therapeutic.

Tomorrow afternoon my wife and I are taking a trip to White Point Lodge. I've been asked to come and tell ghost stories to a group of fifty people around a campfire and in front of a fireplace. In exchange we get meals and a room for the night at the lodge and a chance to sell a few books. I've done this once before and I'm looking forward to getting away from the city on a bit of a working vacation. My wife and I will walk along the beach and let the country air heal me just a little bit. We'll drive back home Sunday after breakfast.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Whit's End by L. Virelli
6 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
9 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
10 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
13 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
13 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
13 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
13 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
13 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
15 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
17 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
18 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
21 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
21 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
24 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
28 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so yesterday I tried going back to the day job. My boss took one look at me and said = "What the heck are you doing here? It's way too soon. You've got a full week of bereavement leave because you need it. Go home and I don't want to see you here until next Monday."
> 
> That's a good boss. And she is right.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thank you Steve, she sure sounds like a good lady. I live by the sea and it's my go to place too when I'm down 
Thank you for the list, I have 1 spot tomorrow and 2 the day after. I have Whits end, Bill Carey and Brittany are next in line for me.


----------



## KCecala

Enjoy your weekend Steve! Sounds wonderful. Nova Scotia is one of my favorite places in the whole world! Looking forward to returning one day.


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> Here's hoping it is great news! Good luck!


Thanks, Lincoln!


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> Michele, you will get some good news tomorrow. I know.


Ruth, please tell me that you are psychic or that you're a KS editor!


----------



## lauramg_1406

You know I had a dream about kindle scout last night! It was a good dream (I think) but whether that bodes well for me or not is yet to be seen! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Everyone!

Reading through the recent posts and just to say it took 11 days for me to get my decision.

It was nerve wracking and I hope it's quicker for all those waiting x


----------



## Michele Brouder

[/quote]


JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Reading through the recent posts and just to say it took 11 days for me to get my decision.
> 
> It was nerve wracking and I hope it's quicker for all those waiting x


Hey there! It's good to see you here! 
I've more or less accepted the fact that I probably won't hear until next week.


----------



## jcarter

Hi everyone--just checking in. I'm still nominating; there are so many stories that look great!

I started a new technical writing job this week, adding that to the teaching that I already do, so that has helped keep my mind off the waiting period to hear back about Kindle Scout. I probably only think about it a thousand times a day and not ten thousand.  

After having seen so many really great books not selected, I know not to hold my breath. But I also know that this has been a worthwhile experience no matter what. While I'm pretty outgoing as a teacher, as a writer I am painfully shy. During this process, I even joined a bunch of facebook groups to promote the book, and then I couldn't bring myself to post to any of the groups and un-joined them. (Who does that?!?!) When I self published my first book a couple years ago, I did research ahead of time, but I was still really naive and made a lot of mistakes. I now know that there's so much I don't know--so much I'm constantly learning--and I think the awareness of the unknown has slowed me down some. But I don't want to be the kind of person who doesn't make progress because of the "what ifs," and Kindle Scout has gotten me out of my comfort zone. I'm really grateful for that.

And getting to meet everyone here has been so fun! What a great group this is.


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve, thank you for adding me to the list. Also, my condolences. In the spring, I lost my dad and a dear friend in quick succession. It's only now I realize what bad shape I was in at the time, so please, take care of yourself.

Now I'm off to do some nominating.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Michele

I'm always lurking here   

I don't think it will go on longer than another week, which is no help at all if you're checking your email every minute.


----------



## LoriDRV

OMG People. Here is how ignorant and naive I am ... I thought my Scout campaign was ending last night, but it's still going on until tonight! Yikes! How in the world did I misunderstand the dates. I even started posting on my old promo blog posts that the campaign had ended. I had to go in and change them again! 

I gotta be honest, I was actually looking forward to not campaigning for a while. But ... here I go again . . .

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G9NOLDDY57R4

P.S. I don't yet know how to put photos or the picture of my Scout novel in a post.


----------



## LoriDRV

jcarter said:


> Hi everyone--just checking in. I'm still nominating; there are so many stories that look great!
> 
> I started a new technical writing job this week, adding that to the teaching that I already do, so that has helped keep my mind off the waiting period to hear back about Kindle Scout. I probably only think about it a thousand times a day and not ten thousand.
> 
> After having seen so many really great books not selected, I know not to hold my breath. But I also know that this has been a worthwhile experience no matter what. While I'm pretty outgoing as a teacher, as a writer I am painfully shy. During this process, I even joined a bunch of facebook groups to promote the book, and then I couldn't bring myself to post to any of the groups and un-joined them. (Who does that?!?!) When I self published my first book a couple years ago, I did research ahead of time, but I was still really naive and made a lot of mistakes. I now know that there's so much I don't know--so much I'm constantly learning--and I think the awareness of the unknown has slowed me down some. But I don't want to be the kind of person who doesn't make progress because of the "what ifs," and Kindle Scout has gotten me out of my comfort zone. I'm really grateful for that.
> 
> And getting to meet everyone here has been so fun! What a great group this is.


Jen, Thank you for sharing this. I can completely relate. While I'm not a shy person, I'm not a salesperson. I don't like promoting myself or my product. I feel like it's being pushy. Like you, I joined a bunch of fb groups to start. However, I did end up posting there eventually, but it took me a few days.

Since promotion is a huge part of being an author these days, this really has been a good learning experience. I will always dislike this promotion part of the author territory though.

Thanks again for opening up about your feelings on the experience.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Well "Ragdoll's" campaign is over and now the wait begins. 

Final Stats: 565views - 88hrs Hot and 67-33% kindle views

Thanks the everyone who nominated.  

Steve


----------



## lauramg_1406

S.D.Engles said:


> Well "Ragdoll's" campaign is over and now the wait begins.
> 
> Final Stats: 565views - 88hrs Hot and 67-33% kindle views
> 
> Thanks the everyone who nominated.
> 
> Steve


I would love to know how hot and trending works. Based on the page views I've had already I should be on track for similar stats and yet so far I haven't a single hot and trending hour :-/

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> I would love to know how hot and trending works. Based on the page views I've had already I should be on track for similar stats and yet so far I haven't a single hot and trending hour :-/


A lot goes into hot and trending, and nothing about it is simple. I break it down really thoroughly on my blog, and even more thoroughly in my guide because there are so many moving parts to it. Essentially, everything about it is a black box because Amazon won't tell us how it works...but, we know how similar systems work in the world as well as how analytical data works. Assuming the KS people understand computer science and marketing very thoroughly, we can break down essentially how the system should work and get some transparency into it.

Interestingly enough, I mean the transparency that allows us to understand how it works, not the computer science transparency that means the exact opposite


----------



## RWhite7699

Michele Brouder said:


> Ruth, please tell me that you are psychic or that you're a KS editor!


I am not a KS editor.


----------



## Patricia KC

RWhite7699 said:


> I am not a KS editor.


That reply needs a "Like" button.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> Hi everyone--just checking in. I'm still nominating; there are so many stories that look great!
> 
> I started a new technical writing job this week, adding that to the teaching that I already do, so that has helped keep my mind off the waiting period to hear back about Kindle Scout. I probably only think about it a thousand times a day and not ten thousand.
> 
> After having seen so many really great books not selected, I know not to hold my breath. But I also know that this has been a worthwhile experience no matter what. While I'm pretty outgoing as a teacher, as a writer I am painfully shy. During this process, I even joined a bunch of facebook groups to promote the book, and then I couldn't bring myself to post to any of the groups and un-joined them. (Who does that?!?!) When I self published my first book a couple years ago, I did research ahead of time, but I was still really naive and made a lot of mistakes. I now know that there's so much I don't know--so much I'm constantly learning--and I think the awareness of the unknown has slowed me down some. But I don't want to be the kind of person who doesn't make progress because of the "what ifs," and Kindle Scout has gotten me out of my comfort zone. I'm really grateful for that.
> 
> And getting to meet everyone here has been so fun! What a great group this is.


Our backgrounds are more similar than I realized. I was (until I retired) an outgoing teacher, but I'm also a writer who doesn't like to promote. That seems to be true of a lot of indies writers.

I read a book on the KS process--not Lincoln's, which unfortunately wasn't out then--and the author talked about emailing or messaging "influencers" to ask them to promote my Scout campaign. I thought to myself, "Never happening!" and stopped reading that book. That author had been successful by making a lot of unsolicited personal contact, but I would never be able to do that--and I would think it could backfire.

The KS campaign has been a positive for me as well, particularly discovering this group.


----------



## Kay7979

LoriDRV said:


> OMG People. Here is how ignorant and naive I am ... I thought my Scout campaign was ending last night, but it's still going on until tonight! Yikes! How in the world did I misunderstand the dates. I even started posting on my old promo blog posts that the campaign had ended. I had to go in and change them again!
> 
> I gotta be honest, I was actually looking forward to not campaigning for a while. But ... here I go again . . .
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G9NOLDDY57R4
> 
> P.S. I don't yet know how to put photos or the picture of my Scout novel in a post.


I made the opposite mistake. I got confused with the whole "one day left, last day" thing, and thought I had an EXTRA day. I was scrambling to finish up final posts and in-person appearances for nomination begging. I just shared one of your FB posts again. Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> I am not a KS editor.


Ah Ha! Please note, everyone, that Ruth did NOT deny psychic abilities.


----------



## Kay7979

@Lori, Jen, and Bill

I can relate too. This campaign definitely took me out of my comfort zone. Actually, in two areas. Marketing AND technology. I've had Facebook and Twitter accounts for a while, but I rarely tweeted, just read, and my FB friend list consisted of immediate family. Mostly I "liked" their posts, and seldom posted anything. Enter Kindle Scout. I had to expand my FB and Twitter bases. I barely knew how to post something on FB, and I didn't have an author page, but before long I had an author page and was reasonably competent at posting on both FB and Twitter, and I was able to analyze data from both and plan my marketing strategies. 

I didn't like asking for nominations, whether in person or online, but I got better at it by reminding myself I was offering something of value (my book) in exchange for people's MINIMAL involvement. I mean, really, how hard is it to go to a website, read a few pages and press a button? On the whole, people were really supportive, and WANTED to help me. I handed out flyers to people I barely knew, and was invited to a meeting where I talked to total strangers about my book. Most people were very receptive. It's hard to be mean to a smiling, enthusiastic author! For better or worse, during a campaign you find out who your friends are, and what your family members are made of! 

And Bill, I tried the approach of contacting "influencers" (other authors) and asking for nominations, with mixed success. Some were very gracious, even though it's a bit nervy to make contact with a person and immediately ask a favor. Some ignored me. One well-known female urban fantasy author sent me a snide PM, which I received at 2 AM, saying I was rude and that people on various FB groups were "complaining about me" since I had PMed a number of people asking for nominations. I have no idea if it was true, or she's just a mean-spirited person. I saved her PM (which was a disjointed, grammatical mess) and needless to say I will never buy any of her books!


----------



## Paul Francois

You know what bugs me is the email they send out after your campaign ends that says...

"You will receive an email from us in the _*next few business days*_ notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press."

Not sure about how they gauge time, but a few normally means about 3...not 10 to 15.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

AuthorFrancois said:


> You know what bugs me is the email they send out after your campaign ends that says...
> 
> "You will receive an email from us in the _*next few business days*_ notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press."
> 
> Not sure about how they gauge time, but a few normally means about 3...not 10 to 15.


KSKP staff are kept very busy dealing not just with Kindle Scout, but Kindle Press books once they are selected. I don't think there are very many of them, and they are doing their best. Reading and evaluating books is time-consuming.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> KSKP staff are kept very busy dealing not just with Kindle Scout, but Kindle Press books once they are selected. I don't think there are very many of them, and they are doing their best. Reading and evaluating books is time-consuming.


THIS!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lexi Revellian said:


> KSKP staff are kept very busy dealing not just with Kindle Scout, but Kindle Press books once they are selected. I don't think there are very many of them, and they are doing their best. Reading and evaluating books is time-consuming.


Yep, definitely this.

Plus, KP authors are constantly contacting them about problems and issues with their published books. My guess is they are doing everything they can but very limited staffing makes it impossible to keep up.


----------



## Paul Francois

Lexi Revellian said:


> KSKP staff are kept very busy dealing not just with Kindle Scout, but Kindle Press books once they are selected. I don't think there are very many of them, and they are doing their best. Reading and evaluating books is time-consuming.


Oh, this is true. I just wish they would say "we are reviewing your submission and will respond as soon as possible". That I understand. I just do not like it when they set unreasonable expectations. They're just teasing me...I know it. That is sadistic, and I know sadistic! 

Ok, I am jumping down from my soapbox now.

* twiddling thumbs now *


----------



## AaronFrale

So I was going down the rabbit hole of how KU stats affect sales rank, and I came across articles about the scammers. Admittedly, I have a tendency to live in a news void and prefer science articles over news, so this is the first I'm hearing this. I can't seem to find any more articles past April when seemed to be the blog topic of choice. Any news further news on the subject? I'm curious to see if there's anything since then.


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> Thanks Andrew, I'll share for you on FB. Ruth, I've left you AMA feedback and next time I'm on Goodreads...


Do you mean a review? Which book? Thanks!


----------



## KitSarge

Hello everyone! 
I just submitted my book, What It Is, to Scout, which will go live on Oct 23rd. I too am a teacher and loathe to advertise. I've tried to keep up with this forum as much as I could, but it's really hard to slog through 400+ pages. I have a FB author page and a website (which I don't keep up with, admittedly), but any other advice for a future launcher? Lincoln, I downloaded your book on my Kindle and will be reading it this weekend. 
Thanks!


----------



## S.D.Engles

lauramg_1406 said:


> I would love to know how hot and trending works. Based on the page views I've had already I should be on track for similar stats and yet so far I haven't a single hot and trending hour :-/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. Ragdoll was Hot for only 2 hours on the second day. So the rest of the time came in the last 4 days?

I feel that the fact that, since the bulk of my traffic is in the last hours, it means that its mostly KS oldtimers who are nominating Ragdoll to both help out and get a free copy then freeing up the slot for the next nomination. Which means, Hey! Somebody wants to read my book! Cool!

Hope the KS guys will think the same thing. 

Steve


----------



## lincolnjcole

KitSarge said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just submitted my book, What It Is, to Scout, which will go live on Oct 23rd. I too am a teacher and loathe to advertise. I've tried to keep up with this forum as much as I could, but it's really hard to slog through 400+ pages. I have a FB author page and a website (which I don't keep up with, admittedly), but any other advice for a future launcher? Lincoln, I downloaded your book on my Kindle and will be reading it this weekend.
> Thanks!


Welcome aboard! Advertising is incredibly rough, and self-promotion is even worse. There is a ton of content in this thread and a lot of really great people!

I would recommend just setting up a strategy for when you want to promote. This is a marathon, not a sprint, and a month is a lot longer than you might expect once you really get down to it. Just take your time, enjoy the process, and try not to obsess.

Some people spend money to advertise, others hate that idea, and all in all there is no proof it does/doesn't help, so make up your own mind on that!

Also, getting picked is totally worth it...in the last three months, indie author revenues fell by 7% (mostly due to Amazon algorithm changes and visibility, it seems) and traditional publishing stayed the same (unless you are a NEW trad author, in which case your revenues are below Indie by A LOT) but Amazon imprint (kindle press via kindle scout and kindle singles and other programs like that) went up quite a bit. Amazon is increasing the visibility of their own authors by a lot!

co promote is a cool way of promoting other people and getting promotion in return, and thunderclap is great! If you need help with anything let us know, and I will gladly feature your book on my twitter/blog to try and get you some nominations if you want!


----------



## bfleetwood

KitSarge said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just submitted my book, What It Is, to Scout, which will go live on Oct 23rd. I too am a teacher and loathe to advertise. I've tried to keep up with this forum as much as I could, but it's really hard to slog through 400+ pages. I have a FB author page and a website (which I don't keep up with, admittedly), but any other advice for a future launcher? Lincoln, I downloaded your book on my Kindle and will be reading it this weekend.
> Thanks!


Good luck Kit - Lincoln's book is full of insights into the whole process - brilliant! Just don't bank on a yes, a load of really good books (including mine - yes truly!) are turned down. KS, I guess, have only a small team and are under pressure to select those books that are a dead cert - it's business to them. Have a plan B ready and try not to get stressed out! B


----------



## Paul Francois

S.D.Engles said:


> I know what you mean. Ragdoll was Hot for only 2 hours on the second day. So the rest of the time came in the last 4 days?
> 
> I feel that the fact that, since the bulk of my traffic is in the last hours, it means that its mostly KS oldtimers who are nominating Ragdoll to both help out and get a free copy then freeing up the slot for the next nomination. Which means, Hey! Somebody wants to read my book! Cool!
> 
> Hope the KS guys will think the same thing.
> 
> Steve


My stats were kind of the same way with H&T. 23 hours in the first weekend and then nothing until the last 2 or 3 days, then like 47 hours. So either everyone waited until the end to nominate, or the front page advertising on the KS website brought everyone to you.


----------



## lauramg_1406

S.D.Engles said:


> I know what you mean. Ragdoll was Hot for only 2 hours on the second day. So the rest of the time came in the last 4 days?
> 
> I feel that the fact that, since the bulk of my traffic is in the last hours, it means that its mostly KS oldtimers who are nominating Ragdoll to both help out and get a free copy then freeing up the slot for the next nomination. Which means, Hey! Somebody wants to read my book! Cool!
> 
> Hope the KS guys will think the same thing.
> 
> Steve


This is slightly reassuring! I just couldn't work out quite where I was going wrong!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> My stats were kind of the same way with H&T. 23 hours in the first weekend and then nothing until the last 2 or 3 days, then like 47 hours. So either everyone waited until the end to nominate, or the front page advertising on the KS website brought everyone to you.


The split of page view for me is about 32% kindle scout/68% external links. But I can't think how to increase them from kindle scout itself...luck of the draw I guess!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> The split of page view for me is about 32% kindle scout/68% external links. But I can't think how to increase them from kindle scout itself...luck of the draw I guess!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Well my theory is, increase the external traffic. That will move your book to the H&T and perhaps the front page of KS. It is driving the external traffic that is so difficult.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> Well my theory is, increase the external traffic. That will move your book to the H&T and perhaps the front page of KS. It is driving the external traffic that is so difficult.


I'm attempting to! Made harder by most of my traffic seemingly coming from "direct links" so I have no idea what's actually working! They don't like making it easy for us do they!

I have to wonder what the potential impact from the server issues facing twitter & amazon today. It hasn't really affected me (I'm in the UK which doesn't seem to have suffered) but I know several bloggers that have been.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia KC

KitSarge said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just submitted my book, What It Is, to Scout, which will go live on Oct 23rd. I too am a teacher and loathe to advertise. I've tried to keep up with this forum as much as I could, but it's really hard to slog through 400+ pages. I have a FB author page and a website (which I don't keep up with, admittedly), but any other advice for a future launcher? Lincoln, I downloaded your book on my Kindle and will be reading it this weekend.
> Thanks!


Good luck, Kit! Prepare to obsess. I swore I wouldn't, but so far I haven't been able to resist. And, it's only day two for me.


----------



## LoriDRV

Kay7979 said:


> @Lori, Jen, and Bill
> 
> I can relate too. This campaign definitely took me out of my comfort zone.


Hi Kay - Thanks for sharing your experiences. It's really interesting to learn. I have never been one to tweet. I had an account and only went there about once a month, and briefly. I'm still not real comfortable with that forum. I am on fb a LOT though. I spend a lot of time blogging as well. In fact, blogging took over for my writing at one point. 

I unfriended ALL of my family and have mostly authors on my fb page. I do have in-person friends on fb, but family has to call, text or email me to keep updated. Rough for them, I know. Ha.

You're right about finding out who your friends are ... I'm overwhelmingly humbled by how many people helped me out with KS. I was so afraid to ask, and just about everyone was willing to help me. I couldn't believe it. Everyone here has also been super kind, and I just found this place when I had 3 days left to my campaign. BTW, thank you for sharing your misunderstanding about the end of your campaign, and also for sharing my campaign page again.

That was an interesting encounter you had with a snarky author. I have an author friend who writes fantasy and is actually making money at it. We've been critique partners for 7 years. Her series books are selling like crazy now, and she is always welcoming to new authors. The networking has really paid off for her. So, that snarky author you came across is only hurting herself by being that way.

Thanks again.


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm attempting to! Made harder by most of my traffic seemingly coming from "direct links" so I have no idea what's actually working! They don't like making it easy for us do they!
> 
> I have to wonder what the potential impact from the server issues facing twitter & amazon today. It hasn't really affected me (I'm in the UK which doesn't seem to have suffered) but I know several bloggers that have been.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Amazon seems to have recovered some, but Twitter is still having issues.


----------



## LoriDRV

KitSarge said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just submitted my book, What It Is, to Scout, which will go live on Oct 23rd. I too am a teacher and loathe to advertise. I've tried to keep up with this forum as much as I could, but it's really hard to slog through 400+ pages. I have a FB author page and a website (which I don't keep up with, admittedly), but any other advice for a future launcher? Lincoln, I downloaded your book on my Kindle and will be reading it this weekend.
> Thanks!


Hi Kit. Today is my last day on KS and I just found these boards when there were 3 days left. I wish I would've found them sooner. This place is great. When I first got here, I didn't read all the pages. I just read the most recent to be up to date.

I had no idea how to promote. I just searched fb for writers and readers groups and joined, then posted my KS link. I asked LOTS of people from fb friends list to share my page. I had postcards made and handed them out to people when I went out, including at the doctor's office and hair salon. My family asked everyone they knew. I just tell everyone that they don't have to buy anything. Just go to the link and click NOMINATE ME. If I get published, they get it for free. I don't like selling myself, but they actually didn't have to fork over $$, so it made it a little easier.

Good luck with your campaign. I'll be on the lookout for it when it launches. Come back and remind us, too. It's hard to remember everyone's. In the mean time, check out mine, and if you have a slot, I'd appreciate your nomination.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/G9NOLDDY57R4


----------



## RWhite7699

Michele, I am so so sorry. In fact I am stunned. Of all the books I have supported with KS, yours and Michelle Kidd,s were the two I was most sure of. I can hardly believe it. I know how disappointed you must be. But I am sure Whyte Christmas will be a huge success anyway. Hugs to you.


----------



## RWhite7699

Hey everbody, trans-Atlantic hugs to Michele Brouder who stayed in h & t throughout the entirety of her campaign for Whyte Christmas. Why bother advertising? Just concentrate on writing your book.


----------



## Kay7979

Wow. The KS staff must send automated messages at the end of the day, because I didn't see Michele's book change status, and I looked at the Previous Nomination screen at around 8:00 EDT. Really sorry to see this news, Michele.


----------



## LoriDRV

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey everbody, trans-Atlantic hugs to Michele Brouder who stayed in h & t throughout the entirety of her campaign for Whyte Christmas. Why bother advertising? Just concentrate on writing your book.


I saw Whyte Christmas before I found these boards and I thought it sounded good, too. How disappointing. So sorry Michele.

Unfortunately, this is where it turns into a regular publisher type thing. KS says that if our campaign gets a lot of attention, then they'll consider our novel, but they can decide whether or not they want to publish it despite the attention we receive. I think it depends on what they're looking for at the time. :-(

Also, as far as waiting for word from them, if we were sending our novels through the usual channels with publishers, we'd have to wait months (which I've done in the past). A couple of weeks is really pretty quick for a publisher.

After tonight, I'm on the waiting list ....


----------



## RWhite7699

I am adding Brittany to my noms. I already have Carey and Bill. Good luck to all.i


----------



## RWhite7699

lincolnjcole said:


> Yep, definitely this.
> 
> Plus, KP authors are constantly contacting them about problems and issues with their published books. My guess is they are doing everything they can but very limited staffing makes it impossible to keep up.


 Why would Amazon have limited staffing? They have more money than god.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

RWhite7699 said:


> Why would Amazon have limited staffing? They have more money than god.


Amazon's a business. They are not going to throw unlimited cash at a new program - it has to pay its way. If KP isn't a success, they will close it and try something else.


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> Do you mean a review? Which book? Thanks!


 I loved Diary of a wildflower Ruth and left a review on AMA Uk a couple of days ago.

Devastated about Whyte Christmas Michele. But if you can let us know when you publish and the blog promise still stands. Being rational ( easy when it's not my book) books for this market were published about 3 weeks ago. I have one from NetGalley on my still to review pile. With AMA revisions I'm sure it was purely on timing. it will fly off the shelves and I for 1 can't wait to read


----------



## JennyOBrien

Ruth, I lied 😆 Just checked and my review never appeared so I've just written you another. Prob forgot to press the button, wouldn't be the first time 😆


----------



## bfleetwood

Condolences Michelle on Whyte Christmas. Ours is not to reason why... 
B


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - later today I'll be heading out to White Point Resort for a one-day working vacation. I'm kind of excited about the event.

So while I'm being excited let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
8 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
9 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
12 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
12 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
12 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
12 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
12 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
14 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
16 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
17 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
20 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
20 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
23 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
27 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Brittany - I read the excerpt for AN ACHING KIND OF GROWING.

I love the title and the excerpt really drew me in. Good luck with the rest of your campaign.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Why would Amazon have limited staffing? They have more money than god.


Aside from the point Lexi made, Amazon is starting new programs right and left. A couple years ago Amazon Studios was born. More recently, Amazon has its own fashion lines (making the designers almost as unhappy as the trad pubs are with KDP), a restaurant delivery service (54 choices in my area), grocery delivery service, and a home improvement service (A partners with local service providers but needs some employees to run the infrastructure). Oh, and let's not forget they created their own delivery service and now handle a lot of their own deliveries. This kind of exponential spread into every conceivable activity ties up a lot of energy. Also, I don't know how it is now, but Amazon historically hasn't made the kind of profits you might expect. Much of the capital gets reinvested. (We know Bezos is working on space, travel, too, though outside the Amazon umbrella. Be sure, though, that if that gets off the ground--pun intended--Amazon Space will probably be born. Maybe Prime subscribers can get discounted Mars tickets.)

Let's also keep in mind that KS is an experimental kind of publishing. Amazon already had its own imprints that could have been used as a way to deploy Scout. Instead, it created a different organization, I think in part because it wanted to see if a model with less infrastructure could be a success. Note that entered books are also supposed to have one full round of editing and a professionally designed cover (or at least an appealing one), reducing some of the work on Amazon's end. If, as Lexi says, the same people handle book selection AND post-publishing issues, that's a very model from a large trad, where acquisition is often a separate function. Production is another, and marketing yet another. Amazon thinks it has a way to reduce production man hours, and it seems to be able to use its built-in marketing machine effectively without having to have a separate infrastructure for that.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Michele, I am so so sorry. In fact I am stunned. Of all the books I have supported with KS, yours and Michelle Kidd,s were the two I was most sure of. I can hardly believe it. I know how disappointed you must be. But I am sure Whyte Christmas will be a huge success anyway. Hugs to you.


I'm sure it will succeed as well. My predictive accuracy is not very high these days about Scout selections, but I have confidence I can still tell a good book when I see one.


----------



## RMGauthier

Wow, I can't believe it's been 4 months since I've run my campaign for Control. I learned so much from these pages and when I was running my campaign they were just over 200 pages long. It's doubled since then, unbelievable. And all thanks to Steve, who has continually put his list up every morning. I've been keeping up and nominating throughout these months and now have 23 books I will read and review. There continues to be fabulous looking books on here. 

After all these months, my novel is finally being release on Nov. 10th, but I have an Instafreebie running right now, if you would like to take advantage and get it free. The link is in my signature below. 

Thanks to everyone who helped during my campaign, and good luck to those being tortured at the moment. 
Well wishes all around.

P.S. Lincoln, I have 2 of your books in my TBR list. Congrats on all the hard work, seems like its paying off.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Aside from the point Lexi made, Amazon is starting new programs right and left. A couple years ago Amazon Studios was born. More recently, Amazon has its own fashion lines (making the designers almost as unhappy as the trad pubs are with KDP), a restaurant delivery service (54 choices in my area), grocery delivery service, and a home improvement service (A partners with local service providers but needs some employees to run the infrastructure). Oh, and let's not forget they created their own delivery service and now handle a lot of their own deliveries. This kind of exponential spread into every conceivable activity ties up a lot of energy. Also, I don't know how it is now, but Amazon historically hasn't made the kind of profits you might expect. Much of the capital gets reinvested. (We know Bezos is working on space, travel, too, though outside the Amazon umbrella. Be sure, though, that if that gets off the ground--pun intended--Amazon Space will probably be born. Maybe Prime subscribers can get discounted Mars tickets.)


You didn't mention my favourite Amazon program, drones, being tested right now somewhere in the English countryside.

I'm waiting for Jeff Bezos to get round to developing time machines. Apart from anything else, this would enable Amazon to deliver products within seconds of the customer ordering them.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just submitted my book, What It Is, to Scout, which will go live on Oct 23rd. I too am a teacher and loathe to advertise. I've tried to keep up with this forum as much as I could, but it's really hard to slog through 400+ pages. I have a FB author page and a website (which I don't keep up with, admittedly), but any other advice for a future launcher? Lincoln, I downloaded your book on my Kindle and will be reading it this weekend.
> Thanks!


My FB author pages gets far more traffic than my website. People are already there, after all. They have to make a trip to the website. It's still worth having one, because it gives you a web presence you control, but initially the FB presence is probably more important.

However, social media is a long-term strategy, not a short-term one. Some of my most consistent fans are people I met through Facebook, but they didn't become fans right away. It takes putting out good content (most of it counterintuitively not related to your books). Let potential readers get to know you. I don't lead a very exciting (to others) life, and anyway I keep the personal stuff on my personal profile. So how do people on my author page get to know me? Indirectly, because the things I post represent my personality and interests (the latter adjusted over time to connect with their interests as well).

Depending on budget, AMS ads can be effective, but they require a lot of monitoring. Start with small bids, and adjust your targeting. Move the bid up gradually if you need to, but (because results lag), allow enough time to see the effects before raising again). These ads do move books, but they can be overly expensive if not used well.

As far as the Scout campaign itself is concerned, this is my first time, and I experimented with everything, so I have some paid ads running, but as someone pointed out earlier, the large number of hits on direct traffic could be coming from anywhere, so evaluating ad effectiveness is hard, and the ones that did seem to cause a bump in either page views or hot and trending status on the day they started tended to be the pricier ones.  My biggest sources of external traffic are FB (partly organic and partly ads, though it's hard to determine how much of each is involved), direct traffic, my website (helped by the fact I have a fall giveaway going concurrently and use it to draw attention to the Scout campaign), Twitter, and author boards like this one. (This thread in particular has wonderfully supportive people in it, and everyone will give your book a look.

Keep in mind, though, that though the campaign stats play some role in the process, they are not the determining factor. People with relatively low stats have been accepted, and some with high stats have been rejected. I'm experimenting with ads because I can afford to, but I wouldn't recommend that to anyone on a tight budget. It's always better to perfect the product, and for most of us, things like editing and cover design cost money.

The key is reasonable expectations. Don't expect books will start selling by themselves or to start selling much right away. Create the best books you can, get them out there, and promote a little as resources allow. A few people may become overnight successes. Most people, however, succeed partly through perseverance. Success comes months or years after the first book.

I always used to say I was writing to bring people pleasure. By that standard, I've succeeded. Unfortunately, the moment I first published in KDP, I ended up obsessing over the sales figures. They are (very slowly) increasing, but I try to keep in mind the less monetary milestones, like the first time someone who didn't know me wanted an autograph, and the various other strangers who've reached out to say they like my books. Then there are the odd little bits, like the person KU person in France who seemed to have read all my available books in a week. He or she must have liked them.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> You didn't mention my favourite Amazon program, drones, being tested right now somewhere in the English countryside.
> 
> I'm waiting for Jeff Bezos to get round to developing time machines. Apart from anything else, this would enable Amazon to deliver products within seconds of the customer ordering them.


I forgot about the drones. I also forgot about the physical bookstore, with more on the way. Oh, and the web server business, which is huge.

Has Amazon become one of the most rapidly diversified companies ever? It surely seems like it.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Lexi Revellian said:


> You didn't mention my favourite Amazon program, drones, being tested right now somewhere in the English countryside.
> 
> I'm waiting for Jeff Bezos to get round to developing time machines. Apart from anything else, this would enable Amazon to deliver products within seconds of the customer ordering them.


And yet I live 10 minutes away from one of the UK warehouses and they never seem to be able to deliver on time!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> My FB author pages gets far more traffic than my website. People are already there, after all. They have to make a trip to the website. It's still worth having one, because it gives you a web presence you control, but initially the FB presence is probably more important.
> 
> However, social media is a long-term strategy, not a short-term one. Some of my most consistent fans are people I met through Facebook, but they didn't become fans right away. It takes putting out good content (most of it counterintuitively not related to your books). Let potential readers get to know you. I don't lead a very exciting (to others) life, and anyway I keep the personal stuff on my personal profile. So how do people on my author page get to know me? Indirectly, because the things I post represent my personality and interests (the latter adjusted over time to connect with their interests as well).
> 
> Depending on budget, AMS ads can be effective, but they require a lot of monitoring. Start with small bids, and adjust your targeting. Move the bid up gradually if you need to, but (because results lag), allow enough time to see the effects before raising again). These ads do move books, but they can be overly expensive if not used well.
> 
> As far as the Scout campaign itself is concerned, this is my first time, and I experimented with everything, so I have some paid ads running, but as someone pointed out earlier, the large number of hits on direct traffic could be coming from anywhere, so evaluating ad effectiveness is hard, and the ones that did seem to cause a bump in either page views or hot and trending status on the day they started tended to be the pricier ones.  My biggest sources of external traffic are FB (partly organic and partly ads, though it's hard to determine how much of each is involved), direct traffic, my website (helped by the fact I have a fall giveaway going concurrently and use it to draw attention to the Scout campaign), Twitter, and author boards like this one. (This thread in particular has wonderfully supportive people in it, and everyone will give your book a look.
> 
> Keep in mind, though, that though the campaign stats play some role in the process, they are not the determining factor. People with relatively low stats have been accepted, and some with high stats have been rejected. I'm experimenting with ads because I can afford to, but I wouldn't recommend that to anyone on a tight budget. It's always better to perfect the product, and for most of us, things like editing and cover design cost money.
> 
> The key is reasonable expectations. Don't expect books will start selling by themselves or to start selling much right away. Create the best books you can, get them out there, and promote a little as resources allow. A few people may become overnight successes. Most people, however, succeed partly through perseverance. Success comes months or years after the first book.
> 
> I always used to say I was writing to bring people pleasure. By that standard, I've succeeded. Unfortunately, the moment I first published in KDP, I ended up obsessing over the sales figures. They are (very slowly) increasing, but I try to keep in mind the less monetary milestones, like the first time someone who didn't know me wanted an autograph, and the various other strangers who've reached out to say they like my books. Then there are the odd little bits, like the person KU person in France who seemed to have read all my available books in a week. He or she must have liked them.


I think the thing about a website as well is that it makes you seem more "valid". Seems a little illogical to me but having a website and social media accounts not only reassures real people of your credibility but it also helps Google give you weight (all to do with SEO).

I've done the same with experimenting, only problem is there seems to be no consistency in page views. I can do the exact same thing two days running but for every 30 page views I seem to get on day 1, I seem to have 10 on the second day.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> I think the thing about a website as well is that it makes you seem more "valid". Seems a little illogical to me but having a website and social media accounts not only reassures real people of your credibility but it also helps Google give you weight (all to do with SEO).
> 
> I've done the same with experimenting, only problem is there seems to be no consistency in page views. I can do the exact same thing two days running but for every 30 page views I seem to get on day 1, I seem to have 10 on the second day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Part of the fluctuation must be natural. As has been pointed out, the very beginning and the very end are when the book is most visible, with or without advertising, though I'm sure being hot and trending helps visibility in the middle.

I couldn't agree more about social media and a websit lend credibility. Even the big dogs have those (though I suspect in some cases their publishers run them).

When I was still teaching, I observed the impact on my students. (I didn't of course bring up my writing, but one of them noticed the first book on Amazon and blasted it all over FB, with the result that the rest became conscious rather quickly). More than once students commented on how many likes I had on my author page. You and I know that some of those likers are pretty superficially engaged, but in the high school student universe, those numbers do lend credibility--important for me with that audience, since I write YA.


----------



## ....

Hi guys -- I've received my Kirkus edits and have noticed a few Americanisms creeping in.

For the below sentence, do any UK authors agree that the placement of the full stop is correct, or would you all place it INSIDE the quote mark? US authors please comment too, but I suspect you would ALL place it inside:

He was well chosen to bridge the gap between science and "normal life".


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Part of the fluctuation must be natural. As has been pointed out, the very beginning and the very end are when the book is most visible, with or without advertising, though I'm sure being hot and trending helps visibility in the middle.
> 
> I couldn't agree more about social media and a websit lend credibility. Even the big dogs have those (though I suspect in some cases their publishers run them).
> 
> When I was still teaching, I observed the impact on my students. (I didn't of course bring up my writing, but one of them noticed the first book on Amazon and blasted it all over FB, with the result that the rest became conscious rather quickly). More than once students commented on how many likes I had on my author page. You and I know that some of those likers are pretty superficially engaged, but in the high school student universe, those numbers do lend credibility--important for me with that audience, since I write YA.


I've all but given up on controlling the fluctuation! Just hoping I've done enough!

I've only just (as in today!) set up a private domain for my books. Up until now I've made do with just a blogger page (same set up as the one I've used for my blog for years). Even taking that step seems to have a credibility boost. Strange how it works because it looks exactly the same! Online stuff is complicated!

I was really wary about telling people in my 'real life' about my author status (even my Mum found out months after I published for the first time and that was from someone else). It isn't until now and this campaign that I've even mentioned it on my personal Facebook page!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys -- I've received my Kirkus edits and have noticed a few Americanisms creeping in.
> 
> For the below sentence, do any UK authors agree that the placement of the full stop is correct, or would you all place it INSIDE the quote mark? US authors please comment too, but I suspect you would ALL place it inside:
> 
> He was well chosen to bridge the gap between science and "normal life".


I'd put it outside (supporting your theory! I'm UK based! )

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys -- I've received my Kirkus edits and have noticed a few Americanisms creeping in.
> 
> For the below sentence, do any UK authors agree that the placement of the full stop is correct, or would you all place it INSIDE the quote mark? US authors please comment too, but I suspect you would ALL place it inside:
> 
> He was well chosen to bridge the gap between science and "normal life".


Yes, that's the British way as you have it, though in the US the punctuation can go outside if it might cause ambiguity. https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/577/03/


----------



## ....

Thanks, both. I'll stick to my guns.


----------



## KCecala

I’m really dismayed by KS’ rejection of certain books—especially Michelle’s, which I too would have thought would be perfect for them. I’m scratching my head over this whole thing, although not expecting any miracles for my humble offering, with its homespun plot and middle-age demographic; the page view clicks, unfortunately, seem to be bearing this out. But this is just kind of a lark for me, a little experiment. The fact that KS lets your nominators know after rejection when your book is published is a pretty good perk, when you think about it.

But can anyone explain to me what those percentages on the stat page mean—the blue donut under Campaign page traffic mix? Right now, in mid-campaign, mine are 33% external links vs 67% Kindle Scout, and I have no clue what the heck that means. 

My name is Kathy, by the way; and my face isn't always that colorful, by the way!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Ryan D said:


> Thanks, both. I'll stick to my guns.


Yes, the US practice under normal circumstances would be to have the period inside. (Some punctuation, such as question marks and exclamation points, vary depending on the meaning of the sentence.)

I'd be curious to know what the rationale is for putting it outside in UK English.


----------



## ....

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, the US practice under normal circumstances would be to have the period inside. (Some punctuation, such as question marks and exclamation points, vary depending on the meaning of the sentence.)
> 
> I'd be curious to know what the rationale is for putting it outside in UK English.


Well, it's just that it's not a complete quote. For a complete quote: "Such as this, the punctuation is part of the quote."

But it's different if you're using a "partial quote". It's not as though the full stop is part of the quoted phrase. The full stop is there to end the sentence, not the quote.

That's how I see it -- but the style guides certainly do vary.


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey everbody, trans-Atlantic hugs to Michele Brouder who stayed in h & t throughout the entirety of her campaign for Whyte Christmas. Why bother advertising? Just concentrate on writing your book.


Thanks so much Ruth!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> Wow. The KS staff must send automated messages at the end of the day, because I didn't see Michele's book change status, and I looked at the Previous Nomination screen at around 8:00 EDT. Really sorry to see this news, Michele.


I only found out myself today!


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> I saw Whyte Christmas before I found these boards and I thought it sounded good, too. How disappointing. So sorry Michele.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is where it turns into a regular publisher type thing. KS says that if our campaign gets a lot of attention, then they'll consider our novel, but they can decide whether or not they want to publish it despite the attention we receive. I think it depends on what they're looking for at the time. :-(
> 
> Also, as far as waiting for word from them, if we were sending our novels through the usual channels with publishers, we'd have to wait months (which I've done in the past). A couple of weeks is really pretty quick for a publisher.
> 
> After tonight, I'm on the waiting list ....


Thanks Lori!


----------



## James Ward

Ryan D said:


> Hi guys -- I've received my Kirkus edits and have noticed a few Americanisms creeping in.
> 
> For the below sentence, do any UK authors agree that the placement of the full stop is correct, or would you all place it INSIDE the quote mark? US authors please comment too, but I suspect you would ALL place it inside:
> 
> He was well chosen to bridge the gap between science and "normal life".


I would put it outside.

My _Fowler's English Usage_ entry on "quotation marks" says, that where the quoted words are a complete sentence, the point should be set inside the quotation marks. Eg, _He said curtly, 'It cannot be done.'_ In both British and American English, it is correct to place the point inside the quotation marks here.

However, where the quotation is intermediate between a single word and a complete sentence, in British English, the point goes outside the quotation marks. _We need not 'follow a multitude to do evil'._ The words quoted do not form a full sentence, and so the point belongs outside the sentence.

Fowler's goes on to say that correct American English would differ. _We need not 'follow a multitude to do evil.'_ Point inside.

In British English, _He was well chosen to bridge the gap between 'normal life'._ is correct.


----------



## Michele Brouder

JennyOBrien said:


> I loved Diary of a wildflower Ruth and left a review on AMA Uk a couple of days ago.
> 
> Devastated about Whyte Christmas Michele. But if you can let us know when you publish and the blog promise still stands. Being rational ( easy when it's not my book) books for this market were published about 3 weeks ago. I have one from NetGalley on my still to review pile. With AMA revisions I'm sure it was purely on timing. it will fly off the shelves and I for 1 can't wait to read


Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Michele Brouder

bfleetwood said:


> Condolences Michelle on Whyte Christmas. Ours is not to reason why...
> B


Thanks!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Just want to add, thanks Bill and Kathy!

This is where I'm at. So my book wasn't accepted as you all know. I am disappointed of course but not surprised.

Everything is relative. My first book, _Claire Daly: Reluctant Soul Saver_ was picked off the slush pile at Harlequin for their new digital program. They gave me a contract and edited my book as well as proofed it. In the middle of all of this, Harper Collins bought them out. At the time, I remember saying to my husband, 'this will not bode well for me.' And sure enough, 4 months later, the acquistions editor called and said they were cancelling that line and my contract as well and all rights were reverting back to me. That was crushing. To get that close and still a 'no.' But Harlequin, I thought, were a class act. I got all that free editing and she told me I could contact her in the future directly with any manuscripts.

I have this fantastic ability to compartmentalize so I will lick my wounds for 24 hours and then I'm soldiering on.

But I just have to say that I'm so glad I found this thread. This board is amazing. Everyone is so supportive and generous with their advice. Even though I no longer have a campaign, I'll be hanging around.

So many, many thanks to all you lovely people.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, the US practice under normal circumstances would be to have the period inside. (Some punctuation, such as question marks and exclamation points, vary depending on the meaning of the sentence.)
> 
> I'd be curious to know what the rationale is for putting it outside in UK English.


There probably is no rationale Bill! We just do it that way!

Interestingly I've been pulled up by an editor before for using too many commas. Except it turned out I'd been using commas like I'd been taught to (ie. The British way) and the rules just weren't the same the US way.

Part of me does feel loathe to use US spellings and grammar rules though (no offence!) simply because I am British and I don't feel like I should hide that!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriDRV

Hi Guys - First let me say that I'm struggling with finding my way through these message boards. I keep missing posts. I read quotes by someone in someone else's post, then I can't find the original posts. I still haven't figured out how to put up a profile pic, but I'll get there.

I'm SUPER relieved my campaign is over. Whew! What an experience. I feel like I just got back from a cross-the-world adventure, and I'm exhausted. 

Thank you to those who nominated me and to Steve for posting those links every day. ::waving hi to Steve:: Nice to meet you. I'm pretty much new here, since I just found these boards when I had 3 days left on my campaign. 

You know how I found you guys, right?

The link for here came up on my campaign stats page, so I clicked on it.  

I ended up with 1,500 page views, 277 hours in H&T. I was pretty close to half-and-half with KS traffic and external views throughout the entire campaign. 48% KS, 52% external.

I'm grateful for KS for giving authors this opportunity. It's been a learning experience I treasure. Now, we'll see if I say this if they turn me down. Heh. 

Thank you again for your wonderful support.


----------



## James Ward

Hi, everyone. I've been a member of KBoards for over three years now, and I've just submitted a book to KS called Libya Story. I don't expect anyone here to support it yet, because I know the idea is we've each only got three nominations, and it's best to support those with least time left (providing the writing's good enough, but since we're all committed enough to be here, why wouldn't it be?)

I'll be DM-ing Steve soon to ask him to include me on his daily list, but I've already been over to KS and nominated Different Lee, Warriors and An Aching Kind of Growing. The writing's definitely good enough, in all three cases, to allow me to do that with a perfectly clear conscience. To say the least.

In the meantime, if anyone wants to take a peek at my book it's at: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5Y7FRZMQH6BR


----------



## LoriDRV

Michele Brouder said:


> Just want to add, thanks Bill and Kathy!
> 
> This is where I'm at. So my book wasn't accepted as you all know. I am disappointed of course but not surprised.
> 
> I have this fantastic ability to compartmentalize so I will lick my wounds for 24 hours and then I'm soldiering on.
> 
> But I just have to say that I'm so glad I found this thread. This board is amazing. Everyone is so supportive and generous with their advice. Even though I no longer have a campaign, I'll be hanging around.
> 
> So many, many thanks to all you lovely people.


This is a great post, Michele. Thank you for sharing your experience with Harlequin, but sheesh, what a disappointment. Sounds like you've got a handle on things though. I'm thankful I found these boards too. Good luck and let us know what happens with Whyte Christmas. Forgive me if I misunderstood something, but did you ever publish that first novel?


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> This is a great post, Michele. Thank you for sharing your experience with Harlequin, but sheesh, what a disappointment. Sounds like you've got a handle on things though. I'm thankful I found these boards too. Good luck and let us know what happens with Whyte Christmas. Forgive me if I misunderstood something, but did you ever publish that first novel?


I self-published that novel. I have learned so much since then.


----------



## LoriDRV

KCecala said:


> Right now, in mid-campaign, mine are 33% external links vs 67% Kindle Scout, and I have no clue what the heck that means.
> 
> My name is Kathy, by the way; and my face isn't always that colorful, by the way!


Hi Kathy - As I've written before, I'm having difficulty maneuvering these forums, so if someone already answered this questions and I missed it, I apologize. But, here is how I interpret that donut percentage. If I'm wrong, hopefully someone will correct me here, as I'm not positive.

The external links means we're getting traffic from links outside of Kindle Scout. For example, if you share the link on facebook and people click on it, that is an external link. The Kindle Scout traffic comes from people searching KS for books and then click on your book page when they see it.

My book also may only relate to middle-aged women. It's definitely traditional family stuff ... but very dysfunctional families with lots of drama. There are all kinds of demographics these days to fit into. I'm thinking they want to be able to cover each little niche, but what do I know?


----------



## ....

James Ward said:


> I would put it outside.
> 
> My _Fowler's English Usage_ entry on "quotation marks" says, that where the quoted words are a complete sentence, the point should be set inside the quotation marks. Eg, _He said curtly, 'It cannot be done.'_ In both British and American English, it is correct to place the point inside the quotation marks here.
> 
> However, where the quotation is intermediate between a single word and a complete sentence, in British English, the point goes outside the quotation marks. _We need not 'follow a multitude to do evil'._ The words quoted do not form a full sentence, and so the point belongs outside the sentence.
> 
> Fowler's goes on to say that correct American English would differ. _We need not 'follow a multitude to do evil.'_ Point inside.
> 
> In British English, _He was well chosen to bridge the gap between 'normal life'._ is correct.


Thanks -- that's what I thought, and it's what I've always done. It's just jarring to see a line editor doing it the other way so consistently. I know Kirkus is based in the States, but my cover letter from the editor says: "I have applied British English spellings and usages." For the most part, they have.


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> Ruth, I lied &#128518; Just checked and my review never appeared so I've just written you another. Prob forgot to press the button, wouldn't be the first time &#128518;


Thanks for a very nice review, Jenny.


----------



## RWhite7699

Bill Hiatt said:


> Aside from the point Lexi made, Amazon is starting new programs right and left. A couple years ago Amazon Studios was born. More recently, Amazon has its own fashion lines (making the designers almost as unhappy as the trad pubs are with KDP), a restaurant delivery service (54 choices in my area), grocery delivery service, and a home improvement service (A partners with local service providers but needs some employees to run the infrastructure). Oh, and let's not forget they created their own delivery service and now handle a lot of their own deliveries. This kind of exponential spread into every conceivable activity ties up a lot of energy. Also, I don't know how it is now, but Amazon historically hasn't made the kind of profits you might expect. Much of the capital gets reinvested. (We know Bezos is working on space, travel, too, though outside the Amazon umbrella. Be sure, though, that if that gets off the ground--pun intended--Amazon Space will probably be born. Maybe Prime subscribers can get discounted Mars tickets.)
> 
> Let's also keep in mind that KS is an experimental kind of publishing. Amazon already had its own imprints that could have been used as a way to deploy Scout. Instead, it created a different organization, I think in part because it wanted to see if a model with less infrastructure could be a success. Note that entered books are also supposed to have one full round of editing and a professionally designed cover (or at least an appealing one), reducing some of the work on Amazon's end. If, as Lexi says, the same people handle book selection AND post-publishing issues, that's a very model from a large trad, where acquisition is often a separate function. Production is another, and marketing yet another. Amazon thinks it has a way to reduce production man hours, and it seems to be able to use its built-in marketing machine effectively without having to have a separate infrastructure for that.


Which all goes to prove that Amazon is huge and getting huger (Is that a word?) all the time. But they started with books and became an immediate success. They are known for books, and they will always have books. That's why I think they have a very large editorial staff.


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> There probably is no rationale Bill! We just do it that way!
> 
> Interestingly I've been pulled up by an editor before for using too many commas. Except it turned out I'd been using commas like I'd been taught to (ie. The British way) and the rules just weren't the same the US way.
> 
> Part of me does feel loathe to use US spellings and grammar rules though (no offence!) simply because I am British and I don't feel like I should hide that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks Laura, you've answered my question as to whether the books have to be edited for the US market, I did ask Amazon but still waiting. Have just read your excerpt - will have to get all my speech marks changed to double. I have a space in a couple of days to nominate you. Bill got my free spot earlier. Good luck


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> Thanks for a very nice review, Jenny.


 thank you for a lovely read Ruth


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> There probably is no rationale Bill! We just do it that way!
> 
> Interestingly I've been pulled up by an editor before for using too many commas. Except it turned out I'd been using commas like I'd been taught to (ie. The British way) and the rules just weren't the same the US way.
> 
> Part of me does feel loathe to use US spellings and grammar rules though (no offence!) simply because I am British and I don't feel like I should hide that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Well, sometimes grammar isn't rational; it's just a development of tradition over time. Many things we consider correct today would have been wrong 100 years ago, and vice versa.

No, I don't think people should the the fact that they're British, either. Sophisticated readers ought to be able to make allowances for usage differences. I'm not aware of all the grammar rules for British English, but I do generally recognize the spelling differences, so as soon as I see a British spelling, I remember that the punctuation may be different as well.


----------



## lauramg_1406

JennyOBrien said:


> Thanks Laura, you've answered my question as to whether the books have to be edited for the US market, I did ask Amazon but still waiting. Have just read your excerpt - will have to get all my speech marks changed to double. I have a space in a couple of days to nominate you. Bill got my free spot earlier. Good luck


Thank you! Though I will be getting rid of the prologue as soon as I can edit!

I'm not sure they do need to be edited for the American market...double speech marks just became habit for me. Personally (as a reader) I don't actually notice much whether something uses American or British English.

Then again as a reader even typos don't bother me too much so long as they're only the odd one!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Ward said:


> Hi, everyone. I've been a member of KBoards for over three years now, and I've just submitted a book to KS called Libya Story. I don't expect anyone here to support it yet, because I know the idea is we've each only got three nominations, and it's best to support those with least time left (providing the writing's good enough, but since we're all committed enough to be here, why wouldn't it be?)
> 
> I'll be DM-ing Steve soon to ask him to include me on his daily list, but I've already been over to KS and nominated Different Lee, Warriors and An Aching Kind of Growing. The writing's definitely good enough, in all three cases, to allow me to do that with a perfectly clear conscience. To say the least.
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone wants to take a peek at my book it's at: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5Y7FRZMQH6BR


Thanks, and welcome! You will find this a very warm, supportive, and interesting group.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, sometimes grammar isn't rational; it's just a development of tradition over time. Many things we consider correct today would have been wrong 100 years ago, and vice versa.
> 
> No, I don't think people should the the fact that they're British, either. Sophisticated readers ought to be able to make allowances for usage differences. I'm not aware of all the grammar rules for British English, but I do generally recognize the spelling differences, so as soon as I see a British spelling, I remember that the punctuation may be different as well.


I'll be honest with you, I don't think even us Brits actually know what our grammar rules are really!

Still not as bad as French! They have an entire tense that's only used in fiction and never spoken aloud. Plus their most common verbs are the most irregular!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> Just want to add, thanks Bill and Kathy!
> 
> This is where I'm at. So my book wasn't accepted as you all know. I am disappointed of course but not surprised.
> 
> Everything is relative. My first book, _Claire Daly: Reluctant Soul Saver_ was picked off the slush pile at Harlequin for their new digital program. They gave me a contract and edited my book as well as proofed it. In the middle of all of this, Harper Collins bought them out. At the time, I remember saying to my husband, 'this will not bode well for me.' And sure enough, 4 months later, the acquistions editor called and said they were cancelling that line and my contract as well and all rights were reverting back to me. That was crushing. To get that close and still a 'no.' But Harlequin, I thought, were a class act. I got all that free editing and she told me I could contact her in the future directly with any manuscripts.
> 
> I have this fantastic ability to compartmentalize so I will lick my wounds for 24 hours and then I'm soldiering on.
> 
> But I just have to say that I'm so glad I found this thread. This board is amazing. Everyone is so supportive and generous with their advice. Even though I no longer have a campaign, I'll be hanging around.
> 
> So many, many thanks to all you lovely people.


I would have been crushed by something like your Harlequin experience. However, at least you can come out of that with the satisfaction that a major publisher did select you for publication. (Harlequin, after all, had been around for years. I remember their ads for romance novels when I was in high school.) Most people never even get that close.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Which all goes to prove that Amazon is huge and getting huger (Is that a word?) all the time. But they started with books and became an immediate success. They are known for books, and they will always have books. That's why I think they have a very large editorial staff.


If we counted all their editors across all divisions of Amazon, there would probably be a large number, but only some of them are involved in Kindle Press. Some must still be assigned to the other Amazon imprints, and many hire out editorial services through CreateSpace. (Which, by the way, makes me puzzled that Kindle Press apparently draws its copy editors from Kirkus. People keep alluding to their Kirkus edits, anyway, so I assume that's what's happening.)

I'm sure Amazon will always have books, but books have gone from being their whole business to being a relatively small piece. My guess would be someone far above that division is making resource allocation decisions.


----------



## Browland86

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Brittany - I read the excerpt for AN ACHING KIND OF GROWING.
> 
> I love the title and the excerpt really drew me in. Good luck with the rest of your campaign.


Thanks, Steve! I'm glad I'm in the home stretch now.


----------



## Browland86

Michele Brouder said:


> Just want to add, thanks Bill and Kathy!
> 
> This is where I'm at. So my book wasn't accepted as you all know. I am disappointed of course but not surprised.
> 
> Everything is relative. My first book, _Claire Daly: Reluctant Soul Saver_ was picked off the slush pile at Harlequin for their new digital program. They gave me a contract and edited my book as well as proofed it. In the middle of all of this, Harper Collins bought them out. At the time, I remember saying to my husband, 'this will not bode well for me.' And sure enough, 4 months later, the acquistions editor called and said they were cancelling that line and my contract as well and all rights were reverting back to me. That was crushing. To get that close and still a 'no.' But Harlequin, I thought, were a class act. I got all that free editing and she told me I could contact her in the future directly with any manuscripts.
> 
> I have this fantastic ability to compartmentalize so I will lick my wounds for 24 hours and then I'm soldiering on.
> 
> But I just have to say that I'm so glad I found this thread. This board is amazing. Everyone is so supportive and generous with their advice. Even though I no longer have a campaign, I'll be hanging around.
> 
> So many, many thanks to all you lovely people.


I would be upset if I were dropped by a publisher, too! But I'm glad you made the best of it. Sorry that your submission wasn't selected, but I hope to read it when you publish it!


----------



## Patricia KC

Michele Brouder said:


> Just want to add, thanks Bill and Kathy!
> 
> This is where I'm at. So my book wasn't accepted as you all know. I am disappointed of course but not surprised.
> 
> Everything is relative. My first book, _Claire Daly: Reluctant Soul Saver_ was picked off the slush pile at Harlequin for their new digital program. They gave me a contract and edited my book as well as proofed it. In the middle of all of this, Harper Collins bought them out. At the time, I remember saying to my husband, 'this will not bode well for me.' And sure enough, 4 months later, the acquistions editor called and said they were cancelling that line and my contract as well and all rights were reverting back to me. That was crushing. To get that close and still a 'no.' But Harlequin, I thought, were a class act. I got all that free editing and she told me I could contact her in the future directly with any manuscripts.
> 
> I have this fantastic ability to compartmentalize so I will lick my wounds for 24 hours and then I'm soldiering on.
> 
> But I just have to say that I'm so glad I found this thread. This board is amazing. Everyone is so supportive and generous with their advice. Even though I no longer have a campaign, I'll be hanging around.
> 
> So many, many thanks to all you lovely people.


Michelle,

I too am shocked Whyte Christmas wasn't picked up. As someone else mentioned, it may be a timing/marketing thing. I have a few Romance writing friends with Christmas books. For those who are traditionally published, their book is already released. For the indies, they've already released or are doing PR for a release in the next couple of weeks. If you do self publish, with the help of Amazon's emails to those who nominated, I think you will do well. Among other things, the cover is lovely and attention getting. (I noticed it before I saw it here, and I seldom read Romance.)

In the mean time, indulge yourself with chocolate, cake, and coffee!


----------



## lincolnjcole

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Guys - First let me say that I'm struggling with finding my way through these message boards. I keep missing posts. I read quotes by someone in someone else's post, then I can't find the original posts. I still haven't figured out how to put up a profile pic, but I'll get there.
> 
> I'm SUPER relieved my campaign is over. Whew! What an experience. I feel like I just got back from a cross-the-world adventure, and I'm exhausted.
> 
> Thank you to those who nominated me and to Steve for posting those links every day. ::waving hi to Steve:: Nice to meet you. I'm pretty much new here, since I just found these boards when I had 3 days left on my campaign.
> 
> You know how I found you guys, right?
> 
> The link for here came up on my campaign stats page, so I clicked on it.
> 
> I ended up with 1,500 page views, 277 hours in H&T. I was pretty close to half-and-half with KS traffic and external views throughout the entire campaign. 48% KS, 52% external.
> 
> I'm grateful for KS for giving authors this opportunity. It's been a learning experience I treasure. Now, we'll see if I say this if they turn me down. Heh.
> 
> Thank you again for your wonderful support.


Awesome having you here!

For loading a picture, go to myKboards, then pick profile, then edit profile. You can load a snazzy photo, drop in quotes, and fix up your signature.

For the sig, check out:

http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/index.php

It will build the BBcode for you AND drop it in the signature, so you won't have to do any of the coding. You can't do quite as much as what some people do when they really understand coding, but you can make an awesome signature with it with clickable links!


----------



## Browland86

James Ward said:


> Hi, everyone. I've been a member of KBoards for over three years now, and I've just submitted a book to KS called Libya Story. I don't expect anyone here to support it yet, because I know the idea is we've each only got three nominations, and it's best to support those with least time left (providing the writing's good enough, but since we're all committed enough to be here, why wouldn't it be?)
> 
> I'll be DM-ing Steve soon to ask him to include me on his daily list, but I've already been over to KS and nominated Different Lee, Warriors and An Aching Kind of Growing. The writing's definitely good enough, in all three cases, to allow me to do that with a perfectly clear conscience. To say the least.
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone wants to take a peek at my book it's at: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5Y7FRZMQH6BR


Welcome, James, and good luck on your campaign! I'll save your book and nominate it.

I'm glad I found these boards. Even if I don't post a lot, I'm reading through them every day and finding lots of encouragement!


----------



## KCecala

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Kathy - As I've written before, I'm having difficulty maneuvering these forums, so if someone already answered this questions and I missed it, I apologize. But, here is how I interpret that donut percentage. If I'm wrong, hopefully someone will correct me here, as I'm not positive.
> 
> The external links means we're getting traffic from links outside of Kindle Scout. For example, if you share the link on facebook and people click on it, that is an external link. The Kindle Scout traffic comes from people searching KS for books and then click on your book page when they see it.
> 
> My book also may only relate to middle-aged women. It's definitely traditional family stuff ... but very dysfunctional families with lots of drama. There are all kinds of demographics these days to fit into. I'm thinking they want to be able to cover each little niche, but what do I know?


Lori I'm hoping your book gets in--I nominated it! And I've always felt there should be some kind of category for readers "of a certain age." But what would you call it? "Old Adult"?! My husband jokingly suggests the "Old Fart" category! And "Mature Adult" makes it sound like, uh, porn. Any polite suggestions for a category devoted to us middle-aged (and older!)?


----------



## MichelleKidd

Michele Brouder said:


> This is where I'm at. So my book wasn't accepted as you all know. I am disappointed of course but not surprised.
> 
> I have this fantastic ability to compartmentalize so I will lick my wounds for 24 hours and then I'm soldiering on.
> 
> But I just have to say that I'm so glad I found this thread. This board is amazing. Everyone is so supportive and generous with their advice. Even though I no longer have a campaign, I'll be hanging around.
> 
> So many, many thanks to all you lovely people.


Michele, Wanted to add my condolences. To say I am disappointed . . . well . . . I was really pulling for you. I had several of my friends voting for you too. They contacted me and wanted to know when the book will be available. Hurry up and publish so we can all enjoy it for Christmas!! &#127877; Hugs to you!!


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you! Though I will be getting rid of the prologue as soon as I can edit!
> 
> I'm not sure they do need to be edited for the American market...double speech marks just became habit for me. Personally (as a reader) I don't actually notice much whether something uses American or British English.
> 
> Then again as a reader even typos don't bother me too much so long as they're only the odd one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Phew, thank you Laura. I was really worried as whipping this one into shape is taking an age but I don't want any mistakes


----------



## lauramg_1406

JennyOBrien said:


> Phew, thank you Laura. I was really worried as whipping this one into shape is taking an age but I don't want any mistakes


Maybe we need a Brit author whose been picked by KS to be sure!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

JennyOBrien said:


> Phew, thank you Laura. I was really worried as whipping this one into shape is taking an age but I don't want any mistakes


But I certainly didn't Americanise mine, I suspect I've also used some cultural stuff in it too that's very British!

The only thing I did avoid doing was naming the city I set it in (it's a real place but didn't think it was important, or that I could do the city justice!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> Maybe we need a Brit author whose been picked by KS to be sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Mine is very British even though it's set in Paris and I'm Irish &#128518; There's too many good books here to guess who they'll pick but it's a learning curve. It's nice to be on the same journey with such helpful folk


----------



## LoriDRV

KCecala said:


> Lori I'm hoping your book gets in--I nominated it! And I've always felt there should be some kind of category for readers "of a certain age." But what would you call it? "Old Adult"?! My husband jokingly suggests the "Old Fart" category! And "Mature Adult" makes it sound like, uh, porn. Any polite suggestions for a category devoted to us middle-aged (and older!)?


Ha. Yes, "Old Adult" would be the opposite of YA. And, if we called it OA, that's also the acronym for Over Eater's Anonymous, which I could probably fit into as well. Haha. My husband said Geriatrics Genre. Ha. GG. I came up with a serious one, maybe Traditional Generation? TG? I don't know, cause we are more into our generation's traditions? 

Thank you so much for nominating my book, Kathy. I don't recall seeing yours since I arrived on these boards. What is the title of yours?


----------



## RachelWollaston

lauramg_1406 said:


> There probably is no rationale Bill! We just do it that way!
> 
> Interestingly I've been pulled up by an editor before for using too many commas. Except it turned out I'd been using commas like I'd been taught to (ie. The British way) and the rules just weren't the same the US way.
> 
> Part of me does feel loathe to use US spellings and grammar rules though (no offence!) simply because I am British and I don't feel like I should hide that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


My writing is VERY British, and that will probably be my downfall. I use single quotation marks which many people have picked up on. If I could change them to double, I would, but I've already established that as my style in my first published book and I can't guarantee I would find them all if I went though and changed it. I hope the KS team don't mind too much . . .


----------



## lauramg_1406

RachelEWollaston said:


> My writing is VERY British, and that will probably be my downfall. I use single quotation marks which many people have picked up on. If I could change them to double, I would, but I've already established that as my style in my first published book and I can't guarantee I would find them all if I went though and changed it. I hope the KS team don't mind too much . . .


Reassuringly I do know a Brit author who got picked twice (once as herself and once with her long time writing partner so I suspect we're probably safe from being failed cause of that!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

RachelEWollaston said:


> My writing is VERY British, and that will probably be my downfall. I use single quotation marks which many people have picked up on. If I could change them to double, I would, but I've already established that as my style in my first published book and I can't guarantee I would find them all if I went though and changed it. I hope the KS team don't mind too much . . .


Just checked her KS book, double quotation marks (but that could be automatic now, I know it is for me) but British spellings!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## KCecala

Lori: my KS book is called Wives of the Saints--it's under plain old Literature and Fiction, with a very undistinguished aqua colored cover which I'm in the process of reworking. Take a look if you get a chance--maybe we can start a whole new genre!


----------



## Jada Ryker

KCecala said:


> Lori I'm hoping your book gets in--I nominated it! And I've always felt there should be some kind of category for readers "of a certain age." But what would you call it? "Old Adult"?! My husband jokingly suggests the "Old Fart" category! And "Mature Adult" makes it sound like, uh, porn. Any polite suggestions for a category devoted to us middle-aged (and older!)?


Boomer Lit


----------



## Patricia KC

KCecala said:


> Lori: my KS book is called Wives of the Saints--it's under plain old Literature and Fiction, with a very undistinguished aqua colored cover which I'm in the process of reworking. Take a look if you get a chance--maybe we can start a whole new genre!


I already have that one saved for when a spot opens up!


----------



## KCecala

Jada Ryker said:


> Boomer Lit


Love it! Thanks Jada! And thank you Patricia!


----------



## LoriDRV

KCecala said:


> Lori: my KS book is called Wives of the Saints--it's under plain old Literature and Fiction, with a very undistinguished aqua colored cover which I'm in the process of reworking. Take a look if you get a chance--maybe we can start a whole new genre!


Hey, smooth writing there, Kathy. I wanna hang with Miranda and Gracie.


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Bill, Carey, and Brittany today. Good luck all!


----------



## James Ward

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks, and welcome! You will find this a very warm, supportive, and interesting group.


Thanks, Bill. I like your book a lot actually. Apart from being well written, it's got plenty of pace.


----------



## James Ward

Browland86 said:


> Welcome, James, and good luck on your campaign! I'll save your book and nominate it.
> 
> I'm glad I found these boards. Even if I don't post a lot, I'm reading through them every day and finding lots of encouragement!


Thanks a lot, Browland. Nice to meet you too.

RE what's been said in the last few entries, I'm yet another Brit.

One sad thing I find about KBoards, and what's stopped me posting on here as much as I might have done, is that Britain and most of America are in such different time zones. Some parts are eight hours behind GMT, which makes having a conversation a bit difficult.

Pity, because there's so much interesting talk.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Ok, moving on, I've nominated Bill & Cary! Good luck.


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> Just checked her KS book, double quotation marks (but that could be automatic now, I know it is for me) but British spellings!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks, my book is ready apart from the speech mark issue, will probably change &#128563;


----------



## LoriDRV

Jada Ryker said:


> Boomer Lit


Good one, Jada. I like it. Boomer Lit. 

My novel actually starts with the two main female characters in their 20's. It shows the first 20 years of their lives in the first half of the novel, then it slows down when they get to be 40, and their marriages are almost irreparably damaged. That's when other men come into their lives.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I got back home a couple of hours ago and after breathing quietly for about three and a half minutes or so we hopped into the car again and headed off to buy groceries. The power went off in the grocery store, the parking lot was a madhouse and people were running generally amock, but we managed to get our groceries rung in and drove safely home.

I had a great time at White Point Lodge, telling stories and eating good food and I even sold a few books of mine. It cost us nothing but the gasoline for the drive and the time we spent on the road. It was a great working vacation and we are doing the very same thing again next weekend.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
7 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
8 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
11 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
11 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
11 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
11 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
11 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
13 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
15 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
16 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
19 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
19 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
22 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
25 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
26 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## SG

Being new to this forum, it's such a joy discovering threads like this  I've been working on a Kindle Scout venture myself and this is a treasure trove of information.

I'll go get reading and also voting for the list up top


----------



## RachelWollaston

sgbasu said:


> Being new to this forum, it's such a joy discovering threads like this  I've been working on a Kindle Scout venture myself and this is a treasure trove of information.
> 
> I'll go get reading and also voting for the list up top


Welcome to the thread!  You'll find everyone here is extremely kind and helpful. Do you have a campaign going on at the moment? If so, I'd love to have a look


----------



## RachelWollaston

lauramg_1406 said:


> Reassuringly I do know a Brit author who got picked twice (once as herself and once with her long time writing partner so I suspect we're probably safe from being failed cause of that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Phew, yes, that is reassuring!!


----------



## SG

RachelEWollaston said:


> Welcome to the thread!  You'll find everyone here is extremely kind and helpful. Do you have a campaign going on at the moment? If so, I'd love to have a look


Thank you!!! Yes, I already see how kind and helpful everyone is around here. And the amount of information is unbelievable.

I don't have a campaign yet but prepping for one though. Thanks so much for asking. Will post as soon as I have one going.


----------



## RachelWollaston

sgbasu said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, I already see how kind and helpful everyone is around here. And the amount of information is unbelievable.
> 
> I don't have a campaign yet but prepping for one though. Thanks so much for asking. Will post as soon as I have one going.


Looking forward to it, and will be more than happy to share my experience (even though I'm only in the middle of my first campaign!)!


----------



## lincolnjcole

sgbasu said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, I already see how kind and helpful everyone is around here. And the amount of information is unbelievable.
> 
> I don't have a campaign yet but prepping for one though. Thanks so much for asking. Will post as soon as I have one going.


Good luck with your campaign! Hopefully, you'll win a contract!


----------



## lauramg_1406

I may have had a small freak or today when I realised I only have 11 days left...not sure why but it just hit me that that really isn't long!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> I may have had a small freak or today when I realised I only have 11 days left...not sure why but it just hit me that that really isn't long!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


haha i know right. takes forever, then no time at all!


----------



## lauramg_1406

lincolnjcole said:


> haha i know right. takes forever, then no time at all!


It's going to be even worse in a couple of days when it's less than 10 days!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelWollaston

I've just gone through my entire manuscript and changed all the double quotation marks to singles because I got paranoid


----------



## RachelWollaston

. . . Now how do I go about re-uploading the manuscript??


----------



## Carey Lewis

I don't think you can, but I don't think it's that big of a deal either. I just finished Stephen King's Finders Keepers, and he uses single quotation marks as well as present tense. If he can do it, I don't see why you can't!

But then again, it is Stephen King.....


----------



## lauramg_1406

RachelEWollaston said:


> . . . Now how do I go about re-uploading the manuscript??


If you're already in a campaign then I think the only thing you can do is email them. If not then they give you a chance to edit before publishing anyway 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle Hughes

I just submitted my contemporary western romance to Kindle Scout because it's such a different genre than I usually write.  From erotic to sweet romance, it's a HUGE change and I had no idea how to promote it to my readers who expect my graphic language and sinful offerings LOL  Wish me luck?


----------



## James Ward

Steve Vernon said:


> I got back home a couple of hours ago and after breathing quietly for about three and a half minutes or so we hopped into the car again and headed off to buy groceries. The power went off in the grocery store, the parking lot was a madhouse and people were running generally amock, but we managed to get our groceries rung in and drove safely home.
> 
> I had a great time at White Point Lodge, telling stories and eating good food and I even sold a few books of mine. It cost us nothing but the gasoline for the drive and the time we spent on the road. It was a great working vacation and we are doing the very same thing again next weekend.
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 7 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 8 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
> 11 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 11 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 11 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 11 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> 11 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
> 13 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 15 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 16 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 19 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 19 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 22 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 25 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 26 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks, Steve! You're a star!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Lincoln, with all the stats you're collecting, are you also collecting the genres that are submitted and accepted as well? I'd be very curious to see those stats more than anything I think.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Carey Lewis said:


> I don't think you can, but I don't think it's that big of a deal either. I just finished Stephen King's Finders Keepers, and he uses single quotation marks as well as present tense. If he can do it, I don't see why you can't!
> 
> But then again, it is Stephen King.....


You're probably right. I just got thinking - which is usually a bad thing - and started wondering if perhaps they have a double-quotations-marks policy or something, LOL!



lauramg_1406 said:


> If you're already in a campaign then I think the only thing you can do is email them. If not then they give you a chance to edit before publishing anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I figured I'd have to do that. I thought maybe there was a specific email link or something for that kind of thing.
Oh well, never mind. I'll just send an email and hope for the best


----------



## Kyla S

Hi everyone!
I will be submitting my first indie book, a YA contemporary titled Beneath The Skin, as soon as my line editor returns her edits, hopefully within the next couple of days. I wanted to say hi and ask a couple of questions. First, how often can I vote for other people? And second, does anyone know if I can put the print version of the book up for pre-order while the ebook is in Scout? I'm thinking that if I can have the print book preorder up, my ARC readers can start leaving reviews during this waiting period, so if Scout doesn't pick me up, I'm ready to go with the print version and some reviews. I've lurked here intermittently over the last several weeks, and I'm excited to be a part of this great, supportive group.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kyla S said:


> Hi everyone!
> I will be submitting my first indie book, a YA contemporary titled Beneath The Skin, as soon as my line editor returns her edits, hopefully within the next couple of days. I wanted to say hi and ask a couple of questions. First, how often can I vote for other people? And second, does anyone know if I can put the print version of the book up for pre-order while the ebook is in Scout? I'm thinking that if I can have the print book preorder up, my ARC readers can start leaving reviews during this waiting period, so if Scout doesn't pick me up, I'm ready to go with the print version and some reviews. I've lurked here intermittently over the last several weeks, and I'm excited to be a part of this great, supportive group.


The way I heard it, Scout would frown on a paperback version being out in any way - even just in preorder. They want the first kick at the can. So I'd hold off if I were you. Besides, if they DO accept your book, you'll have to deal with an edit and then you'd have to re-edit the paperback.


----------



## Kyla S

Very true! And I don't want to do anything to negatively affect my chances. So I'll wait. I'll post again when I have the book submitted to Scout. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Starting back to work later today for an evening shift at work. I'm trying to get some writing done later this morning.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
6 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
7 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
10 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
10 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
10 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
10 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
10 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
12 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
14 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
15 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
18 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
18 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
21 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
24 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
25 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
28 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

RachelEWollaston said:


> You're probably right. I just got thinking - which is usually a bad thing - and started wondering if perhaps they have a double-quotations-marks policy or something, LOL!
> 
> Yeah, I figured I'd have to do that. I thought maybe there was a specific email link or something for that kind of thing.
> Oh well, never mind. I'll just send an email and hope for the best


Oh Rachel, I just spent all last night changing from single to double so now I'm confused - I have 2 identicals ready to sub, I'll prob run with the doubles though and when I don't make it I can blame that &#128518; Hello to all the new members, look forward to reading your excerpts. Steve, I have Bill and Brittany, but off to catch Carey before a trip to IKEA in the rain


----------



## Michelle Hughes

LoriDRV said:


> Jen, Thank you for sharing this. I can completely relate. While I'm not a shy person, I'm not a salesperson. I don't like promoting myself or my product. I feel like it's being pushy. Like you, I joined a bunch of fb groups to start. However, I did end up posting there eventually, but it took me a few days.
> 
> Since promotion is a huge part of being an author these days, this really has been a good learning experience. I will always dislike this promotion part of the author territory though.
> 
> Thanks again for opening up about your feelings on the experience.


I love the marketing aspect but I'm not so sure my friends and readers do. I tend to take things overboard... regardless, I think this is a great way to learn about how marketing helps our work get to the right readers.


----------



## KitSarge

Well, now that I'm officially launched, I see what you mean by obsessing- good thing the REFRESH is not a physical button on my computer- otherwise I'm sure I'd wear it out. Nominated Bill and Carey. Steve, could you add me to the list? Thank-you so much for doing that!

Edited link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KTUQUEE9WBLK


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Well, now that I'm officially launched, I see what you mean by obsessing- good thing the REFRESH is not a physical button on my computer- otherwise I'm sure I'd wear it out. Nominated Bill and Carey. Steve, could you add me to the list? Thank-you so much for doing that!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


If any of us click on that link, it takes us to our campaign. Your link should look something like this: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30EQP6XQRMJ7J

Thanks for the nomination!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kyla S said:


> Hi everyone!
> I will be submitting my first indie book, a YA contemporary titled Beneath The Skin, as soon as my line editor returns her edits, hopefully within the next couple of days. I wanted to say hi and ask a couple of questions. First, how often can I vote for other people? And second, does anyone know if I can put the print version of the book up for pre-order while the ebook is in Scout? I'm thinking that if I can have the print book preorder up, my ARC readers can start leaving reviews during this waiting period, so if Scout doesn't pick me up, I'm ready to go with the print version and some reviews. I've lurked here intermittently over the last several weeks, and I'm excited to be a part of this great, supportive group.


With regard to how often you can vote for other people, you can only have three nominations at any given time. When one of your nominees ends the campaign, that gives you another open slot. That's why some people wait until the last day of a campaign to nominate a book; that gives more flexibility.


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> If any of us click on that link, it takes us to our campaign. Your link should look something like this: kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30EQP6XQRMJ7J
> 
> Thanks for the nomination!


Thanks Bill! I think I fixed it (?)


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelEWollaston said:


> . . . Now how do I go about re-uploading the manuscript??


I doubt single quotes vs. double quotes are going to have any impact on the Scout editors--at least, something that trivial shouldn't.

For the book itself, as long as you consistently follow one system or the other, I would think that would be fine.

By the way, I learned something yesterday I wanted to check here. I can't find any reference to this in the Scout documentation, but someone reached by one of my ad campaigns wrote to the advertiser to express her disappointment at being unable to nominate my book *because she lived in the UK*. I know Scout initially started out just for US authors, then broadened to include more countries. Is the voting really still restricted to the US, though? That seems strange if so.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Bill Hiatt said:


> By the way, I learned something yesterday I wanted to check here. I can't find any reference to this in the Scout documentation, but someone reached by one of my ad campaigns wrote to the advertiser to express her disappointment at being unable to nominate my book *because she lived in the UK*. I know Scout initially started out just for US authors, then broadened to include more countries. Is the voting really still restricted to the US, though? That seems strange if so.


I'm in London, and I nominate books. Perhaps she was confused...?


----------



## Paul Francois

KitSarge said:


> Well, now that I'm officially launched, I see what you mean by obsessing- good thing the REFRESH is not a physical button on my computer- otherwise I'm sure I'd wear it out. Nominated Bill and Carey. Steve, could you add me to the list? Thank-you so much for doing that!
> 
> Edited link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KTUQUEE9WBLK


It is a physical button on the keyboard, but I am not certain I want to enable your obsession by telling you which one.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'm in London, and I nominate books. Perhaps she was confused...?


That would make more sense. I couldn't figure out why Amazon would restrict voting to only US.


----------



## Michele Brouder

KitSarge said:


> Well, now that I'm officially launched, I see what you mean by obsessing- good thing the REFRESH is not a physical button on my computer- otherwise I'm sure I'd wear it out. Nominated Bill and Carey. Steve, could you add me to the list? Thank-you so much for doing that!
> 
> Edited link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KTUQUEE9WBLK


I love chick lit. This is a great cover and great excerpt. Good Luck. If you tweet about it, let me know and I'll be happy to retweet!


----------



## Michele Brouder

KCecala said:


> Lori: my KS book is called Wives of the Saints--it's under plain old Literature and Fiction, with a very undistinguished aqua colored cover which I'm in the process of reworking. Take a look if you get a chance--maybe we can start a whole new genre!


Actually, Kathy, I really liked your cover!


----------



## Michele Brouder

KitSarge said:


> Thanks Bill! I think I fixed it (?)


It's fixed as I had no problem.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> I doubt single quotes vs. double quotes are going to have any impact on the Scout editors--at least, something that trivial shouldn't.
> 
> For the book itself, as long as you consistently follow one system or the other, I would think that would be fine.
> 
> By the way, I learned something yesterday I wanted to check here. I can't find any reference to this in the Scout documentation, but someone reached by one of my ad campaigns wrote to the advertiser to express her disappointment at being unable to nominate my book *because she lived in the UK*. I know Scout initially started out just for US authors, then broadened to include more countries. Is the voting really still restricted to the US, though? That seems strange if so.


It definitely isn't! I'm UK based and haven't had any issues nominating or receiving books from Scout 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele Brouder

I'm in Ireland and I've had no problems nominating.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi, Laura, and Michele, thanks for the info. That really didn't make sense to me, and I'm glad it wasn't true.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Lexi, Laura, and Michele, thanks for the info. That really didn't make sense to me, and I'm glad it wasn't true.


Me too or I'd have missed out on some great books!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

KitSarge said:


> Well, now that I'm officially launched, I see what you mean by obsessing- good thing the REFRESH is not a physical button on my computer- otherwise I'm sure I'd wear it out. Nominated Bill and Carey. Steve, could you add me to the list? Thank-you so much for doing that!
> 
> Edited link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KTUQUEE9WBLK


Clicked on the link thinking "oh I'll go check it out"...turns out I'd already saved it for later...so even without the forum yours had caught my eye! (As I've found a few times while going through Steve's list!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## blancheking

Updated my nominations. Good luck guys


----------



## JennyOBrien

Bill Hiatt said:


> That would make more sense. I couldn't figure out why Amazon would restrict voting to only US.


I'm in Guernsey which I guess you've probably never heard of Bill, outside of potato peel pie, and I voted for you 2 days ago with no difficulties.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Cowboy Sanctuary was nominated for Kindle Scout and will be up on October 26th here https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1H6NVWAEBLL57!


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Maybe we need a Brit author whose been picked by KS to be sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk





RachelEWollaston said:


> My writing is VERY British, and that will probably be my downfall. I use single quotation marks which many people have picked up on. If I could change them to double, I would, but I've already established that as my style in my first published book and I can't guarantee I would find them all if I went though and changed it. I hope the KS team don't mind too much . . .


Nonsense. There is a lot of talent on that island, I am certain KS would not deny a book just because you guys used British syntax instead of American style. A lot of talent stems from England, including one of my favorite authors...Tolkien.


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Bill, Carey, and Brittany in my noms! Good luck, guys!

_No Safe Place_ is officially out tomorrow, and oh gosh I'm so excited.


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> I'm in Guernsey which I guess you've probably never heard of Bill, outside of potato peel pie, and I voted for you 2 days ago with no difficulties.


My mother introduced me to a book called Green Dolphin Street when I was very young. It also took place in the Channel Islands. I have thought of that book many times over the years and dreamed of visiting the place. I also read Potato Peel Pie, but that wasn't the exact title, was it? Loved that one too. What is your book title, Jenny? Have you submitted it yet?


----------



## RWhite7699

stillmyheart said:


> Got Bill, Carey, and Brittany in my noms! Good luck, guys!
> 
> _No Safe Place_ is officially out tomorrow, and oh gosh I'm so excited.


I finished it last night, Mary, and have a nice review ready for you. Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

Kay7979 said:


> Wow. The KS staff must send automated messages at the end of the day, because I didn't see Michele's book change status, and I looked at the Previous Nomination screen at around 8:00 EDT. Really sorry to see this news, Michele.
> /quote]
> 
> I finished Beyond the Forest also, Kay, and have a nice review for you too when your book is published. Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

P.S. I am NOT looking for return favors. I read books because I want to, and review them because I want to. That's all I expect from others. No swapping is going on.


----------



## stillmyheart

RWhite7699 said:


> I finished it last night, Mary, and have a nice review ready for you. Good luck!


Oh, thank you! I can't wait to read it


----------



## Lana Ellis

Michele, will you be self-publishing A Whyte Christmas?  I'll definitely pick it up if you do.

Bill, I'll be adding Different Lee to my nominations. Good luck!  And thanks for your encouragement the other week on my extended writing process. Knowing that Andy Weir took 10 years to write The Martian makes me feel much less slow.

Kit, I loved the cover for What It Is! 

-Lana


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> Kay7979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. The KS staff must send automated messages at the end of the day, because I didn't see Michele's book change status, and I looked at the Previous Nomination screen at around 8:00 EDT. Really sorry to see this news, Michele.
> /quote]
> 
> I finished Beyond the Forest also, Kay, and have a nice review for you too when your book is published. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news. Thanks! You're the first to finish reading.
> 
> The formatter finished the paperback version, so I'm proofing and getting everything set up for the e-book and paperback. I don't want to hit the publish button until I'm sure i'll have a few reviews, but I want the book out soon as I have major surgery scheduled for mid-November.
Click to expand...


----------



## S.D.Engles

Well that was fast. KS just notified me that Ragdoll was not accepted.  

Oh Well I had to try.

Now to self  publish.

Thanks to everyone who nominated!

Steve


----------



## Browland86

S.D.Engles said:


> Well that was fast. KS just notified me that Ragdoll was not accepted.
> 
> Oh Well I had to try.
> 
> Now to self publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated!
> 
> Steve


I'm sorry to hear that! Do let us know when you release it.


----------



## Michele Brouder

stillmyheart said:


> Got Bill, Carey, and Brittany in my noms! Good luck, guys!
> 
> _No Safe Place_ is officially out tomorrow, and oh gosh I'm so excited.


Exciting times! Enjoy your launch day!


----------



## Michele Brouder

RWhite7699 said:


> My mother introduced me to a book called Green Dolphin Street when I was very young. It also took place in the Channel Islands. I have thought of that book many times over the years and dreamed of visiting the place. I also read Potato Peel Pie, but that wasn't the exact title, was it? Loved that one too. What is your book title, Jenny? Have you submitted it yet?


I have that book, Green Dolphin Street! Loved it. Never forgot Maryanne and Marguerite. Did you ever see the movie with Lana Turner and Donna Reed? My mother had me watch the movie (very good) and then I got the book!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lana Ellis said:


> Michele, will you be self-publishing A Whyte Christmas? I'll definitely pick it up if you do.
> 
> Bill, I'll be adding Different Lee to my nominations. Good luck! And thanks for your encouragement the other week on my extended writing process. Knowing that Andy Weir took 10 years to write The Martian makes me feel much less slow.
> 
> Kit, I loved the cover for What It Is!
> 
> -Lana


Thanks Lana, it will be up for preorder soon.


----------



## lauramg_1406

S.D.Engles said:


> Well that was fast. KS just notified me that Ragdoll was not accepted.
> 
> Oh Well I had to try.
> 
> Now to self publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated!
> 
> Steve


No way! :-( I'm sorry Steve, seems so many of the good sounding books are being missed by them right now :-(

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele Brouder

S.D.Engles said:


> Well that was fast. KS just notified me that Ragdoll was not accepted.
> 
> Oh Well I had to try.
> 
> Now to self publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated!
> 
> Steve


Sorry for your 'no' from KS but welcome to the club! You've got a lot of good company.


----------



## James Ward

S.D.Engles said:


> Well that was fast. KS just notified me that Ragdoll was not accepted.


My novel's got 23 days left to run now, and I must admit, I'm expecting nothing at all from the process. It's a curious feeling. I thought I'd be excited - maybe I will be when it gets a little closer to the cut-off date - but right now, I'm completely detached.

Part of my problem has to do with not really understanding how the process works. I spent about 50 pounds on Facebook advertising over the weekend, but there's no way I can keep that up. Overall, it got me about 270 page-views, but I'm not on Hot &Trending, and, for all the statistics KS provides, I can't see whether I'm close, or a million miles away. How much money is it worth chucking at the thing? I don't know.

What makes it worse is, I don't understand the connection between H&T and being published. I've read a few blogs that have said something like, "I wasn't on H&T for very long, yet my book got published." Fair enough. That's what we'd all expect from a sensible publisher.

But what if you _never_ make it onto H&T? What then?

Either there is some sort of relationship between Hot and Trending and being published, or there isn't. If there is, what is it? If there isn't, what's its point?

I guess I have two questions:

*Question 1: Does anyone here know of any book that got selected for KS and yet never spent any time on H&T?

Question 2: Can anyone take an educated guess at what percentage of books on KS never make it onto H&T in their entire 30 days' tenure?*

Apologies for the scary bold.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

James Ward said:


> My novel's got 23 days left to run now, and I must admit, I'm expecting nothing at all from the process. It's a curious feeling. I thought I'd be excited - maybe I will be when it gets a little closer to the cut-off date - but right now, I'm completely detached.
> 
> Part of my problem has to do with not really understanding how the process works. I spent about 50 pounds on Facebook advertising over the weekend, but there's no way I can keep that up. Overall, it got me about 270 page-views, but I'm not on Hot &Trending, and, for all the statistics KS provides, I can't see whether I'm close, or a million miles away. How much money is it worth chucking at the thing? I don't know.
> 
> What makes it worse is, I don't understand the connection between H&T and being published. I've read a few blogs that have said something like, "I wasn't on H&T for very long, yet my book got published." Fair enough. That's what we'd all expect from a sensible publisher.
> 
> But what if you _never_ make it onto H&T? What then?
> 
> Either there is some sort of relationship between Hot and Trending and being published, or there isn't. If there is, what is it? If there isn't, what's its point?
> 
> I guess I have two questions:
> 
> *Question 1: Does anyone here know of any book that got selected for KS and yet never spent any time on H&T?
> 
> Question 2: Can anyone take an educated guess at what percentage of books on KS never make it onto H&T in their entire 30 days' tenure?*
> 
> Apologies for the scary bold.


In my opinion (others may disagree) it's not worth spending any money promoting your campaign. Save it for promotion if your book isn't selected and you self-publish. Kindle Press is looking for books they think they can sell. That's all. They won't turn an excellent book down because it has had few hours in H & T. I think they hoped to harness the wisdom of crowds, but hadn't realized what a desperate bunch we authors are, and how people will do anything to keep those orange bars shooting up.

*Question 1:* I believe Lincoln has one book with zero hours on his chart. I know of one author who was selected with only 24 hours in H & T. My second selected book spent 49 hours in H & T.

*Question 2:* I used to say that it was a bad sign if your book didn't spend at least its last day on H & T, because that's when people nominate books they genuinely hope to get a free copy of. But now, with so many people doing so much to keep their books in the chart, it's possible good books get crowded out even at the end of their campaign - they may have many nominations, but not enough to make the chart. (Just realized that doesn't answer your question - but there are some really quite bad books on the site.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so no writing done yesterday. I was too busy getting my ducks in a row for a bunch of public appearances coming up this month. I am still considering jumping into Nanowrimo in November, just because I need to do SOMETHING to kick-start my writing again. It's not like I haven't done ANYTHING in the last few months - but I'd like to get a novel-sized manuscript up of off the ground someday before the year ends and I haven't really taken any steps towards that. But, with two Christmas markets of three days apiece and a third market lasting two whole days in November, not to mention a full day's appearance at a local school and that whole full-time foolishness, I am going to be pretty busy this November.

I see a lot of folks here asking questions about "Hot and Trending". It never hurts to have a lot of time on the Hot & Trending, but it isn't the only gauge that Kindle Scout uses. If you want a better idea about the average times that successful books spend on the Hot and Trending list, you have to go and check out Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout figures.
http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout

Now, let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
5 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
6 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
9 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
9 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
9 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
9 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
9 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
10 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
12 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
13 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
16 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
16 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
20 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
23 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
24 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
27 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so no writing done yesterday. I was too busy getting my ducks in a row for a bunch of public appearances coming up this month.


Okay Steve, I now have a mental picture of you training a bunch of performing ducks when you're not writing.


----------



## James Ward

Lexi Revellian said:


> In my opinion (others may disagree) it's not worth spending any money promoting your campaign. Save it for promotion if your book isn't selected and you self-publish. Kindle Press is looking for books they think they can sell. That's all. They won't turn an excellent book down because it has had few hours in H & T. I think they hoped to harness the wisdom of crowds, but hadn't realized what a desperate bunch we authors are, and how people will do anything to keep those orange bars shooting up.
> 
> *Question 1:* I believe Lincoln has one book with zero hours on his chart. I know of one author who was selected with only 24 hours in H & T. My second selected book spent 49 hours in H & T.
> 
> *Question 2:* I used to say that it was a bad sign if your book didn't spend at least its last day on H & T, because that's when people nominate books they genuinely hope to get a free copy of. But now, with so many people doing so much to keep their books in the chart, it's possible good books get crowded out even at the end of their campaign - they may have many nominations, but not enough to make the chart. (Just realized that doesn't answer your question - but there are some really quite bad books on the site.)


Thanks, Lexi. I really appreciate you getting back to me. Yours was one of the blogs I read, and you do seem to have a lot of useful advice.

The last time I tried anything remotely like this was on the HarperCollins website, Authonomy. I managed to get to the Editor's Desk, but only by selling my soul (I later got it back at a discount). I'm constantly trying to reassure myself KS is nothing like that, which I'm pretty sure it isn't.

I remember you were on Authonomy too. The best of times, the worst of times. Defunct now, of course. Probably for the best. An unworkable model.

Thank you again. I think the USA is just getting out of bed now.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> Okay Steve, I now have a mental picture of you training a bunch of performing ducks when you're not writing.


"ALL RIGHT YOU FLOCKING DUCKS! CLIMB INTO THAT ROASTING PAN AND START SPREADING THAT ORANGE SAUCE ON YOUR TENDER LITTLE FEATHERLESS HIDES!!!"


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> "ALL RIGHT YOU FLOCKING DUCKS! CLIMB INTO THAT ROASTING PAN AND START SPREADING THAT ORANGE SAUCE ON YOUR TENDER LITTLE FEATHERLESS HIDES!!!"


Nooooooooooooooooooo! I prefer my version.


----------



## KCecala

To James: You raise some great questions. I'm on Day 18 and have not been on the Hot and Trendy for even a nanosecond. But I'm not broken up about it, because I'm thinking the editors cannot be assigning much weight to it. It's a great ego boost to get on it (not that I would know!) but at the end of the day, the editors will pick who they want to pick, and who know what they're looking for? Good luck to you!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

James Ward said:


> Thanks, Lexi. I really appreciate you getting back to me. Yours was one of the blogs I read, and you do seem to have a lot of useful advice.
> 
> The last time I tried anything remotely like this was on the HarperCollins website, Authonomy. I managed to get to the Editor's Desk, but only by selling my soul (I later got it back at a discount). I'm constantly trying to reassure myself KS is nothing like that, which I'm pretty sure it isn't.
> 
> I remember you were on Authonomy too. The best of times, the worst of times. Defunct now, of course. Probably for the best. An unworkable model.
> 
> Thank you again. I think the USA is just getting out of bed now.


KS is nothing like Authonomy. I don't think Harper Collins ever fully worked out what they wanted from that site. They certainly missed some saleable books (including my _Remix_ which has sold over 45,000 copies) and published hardly anything from Authonomy. Whereas Amazon will have very clear mission parameters, and knows exactly what it's doing.


----------



## lincolnjcole

S.D.Engles said:


> Well that was fast. KS just notified me that Ragdoll was not accepted.
> 
> Oh Well I had to try.
> 
> Now to self publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated!
> 
> Steve


So sorry! Good luck self-publishing!



Lexi Revellian said:


> In my opinion (others may disagree) it's not worth spending any money promoting your campaign. Save it for promotion if your book isn't selected and you self-publish. Kindle Press is looking for books they think they can sell. That's all. They won't turn an excellent book down because it has had few hours in H & T. I think they hoped to harness the wisdom of crowds, but hadn't realized what a desperate bunch we authors are, and how people will do anything to keep those orange bars shooting up.
> 
> *Question 1:* I believe Lincoln has one book with zero hours on his chart. I know of one author who was selected with only 24 hours in H & T. My second selected book spent 49 hours in H & T.
> 
> *Question 2:* I used to say that it was a bad sign if your book didn't spend at least its last day on H & T, because that's when people nominate books they genuinely hope to get a free copy of. But now, with so many people doing so much to keep their books in the chart, it's possible good books get crowded out even at the end of their campaign - they may have many nominations, but not enough to make the chart. (Just realized that doesn't answer your question - but there are some really quite bad books on the site.)


Yep, there are some books listed that had very low page views and hot and trending...However, a caveat to that, some of those books were from previously selected winners, so KS does give them slightly preferential treatment, especially when their book is in the same series.

The last day actually matters very little for hot and trending, because in most cases people nominate on the last day based on a 'gimme gimme gimme' attitude where they are 'maximizing' their odds of winning books. Those nominators are just throwing darts at the popular books, so I would wager their votes count for less in the grand scheme of things because they are tagging along, not discovering content.

Don't worry about hot and trending too much. If you get on it, great, if not then it isn't a big deal. Use kindle scout as a learning experience more than an all-or-nothing (unless you are super duper crazy serious about getting picked...then go all in, but you still might not!)


----------



## KCecala

Michele Brouder said:


> I have that book, Green Dolphin Street! Loved it. Never forgot Maryanne and Marguerite. Did you ever see the movie with Lana Turner and Donna Reed? My mother had me watch the movie (very good) and then I got the book!


 yes! Loved that movie!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

lincolnjcole said:


> So sorry! Good luck self-publishing!
> 
> Yep, there are some books listed that had very low page views and hot and trending...However, a caveat to that, some of those books were from previously selected winners, so KS does give them slightly preferential treatment, especially when their book is in the same series.
> 
> The last day actually matters very little for hot and trending, because in most cases people nominate on the last day based on a 'gimme gimme gimme' attitude where they are 'maximizing' their odds of winning books. Those nominators are just throwing darts at the popular books, so I would wager their votes count for less in the grand scheme of things because they are tagging along, not discovering content.


KS has turned down several second books in series having selected the first (KC Finn and MJ Lovestone's are two I remember) - I noticed this when contemplating the chances of TR2.

I don't think readers are interested in acquiring a book that doesn't appeal to them, even if it's free. I check Ending Soon to make sure I haven't missed a book I'd like to read if it's selected, but I barely notice whether the book is in H & T.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lexi Revellian said:


> KS has turned down several second books in series having selected the first (KC Finn and MJ Lovestone's are two I remember) - I noticed this when contemplating the chances of TR2.
> 
> I don't think readers are interested in acquiring a book that doesn't appeal to them, even if it's free. I check Ending Soon to make sure I haven't missed a book I'd like to read if it's selected, but I barely notice whether the book is in H & T.


*shrug* maybe you're right. Different things motivate different people, and in general books are more likely to trend at the end of a campaign than the middle, which seems to suggest some people are interested in maximizing their odds at getting as many free books as possible (which doesn't mean they are nominating books 'just' to win, but rather nominating close to the end of campaigns to increase the usability of their three nomination slots). Doesn't mean they are picking books willy nilly, just that they are more likely to 'invest' in a book with their nomination toward the end of the campaign. However, if that same person nominated a book at the beginning of its campaign, they are effectively saying 'this book is so important to me I'm willing to sacrifice my nomination for the entire campaign in the hopes that it wins.'

KS has definitely turned down multiple second books, but they've accepted many more, and considering the sheer number of nominations, statistically they are picking more repeat authors than first-time authors by simple virtue of how many first time authors there are. There could be a lot of different reasons for this, and correlation doesn't mean causation. If nothing else, the argument could be made that 'authors that were picked are more likely to put forward a solid entry with their second book and get picked again' because the pool is so much smaller and already partly vetted.


----------



## James Ward

lincolnjcole said:


> Yep, there are some books listed that had very low page views and hot and trending...However, a caveat to that, some of those books were from previously selected winners, so KS does give them slightly preferential treatment, especially when their book is in the same series.
> 
> The last day actually matters very little for hot and trending, because in most cases people nominate on the last day based on a 'gimme gimme gimme' attitude where they are 'maximizing' their odds of winning books. Those nominators are just throwing darts at the popular books, so I would wager their votes count for less in the grand scheme of things because they are tagging along, not discovering content.
> 
> Don't worry about hot and trending too much. If you get on it, great, if not then it isn't a big deal. Use kindle scout as a learning experience more than an all-or-nothing (unless you are super duper crazy serious about getting picked...then go all in, but you still might not!)


Thanks, Lincoln. I think the main reason I'm in KS is just because it's more fun than sending my mss to a literary agent, then hearing nothing, ever. At least this way, you get an explicit decision.

The weird thing about KS, to my mind, is that there is - as Lexi says - quite a lot of poor quality material on there. Material oblivious to spelling, punctuation and grammar (and not in an artistic way). Some of it definitely reads like it's from overseas authors who have self-translated. One wonders about the quality of writing KS rejects.

Even including such works, though, there isn't that much coming through on a day-by-day basis. The administrators must know H&T isn't a useful guide. So why not just read everything?

Which is maybe what they do.


----------



## lincolnjcole

James Ward said:


> Even including such works, though, there isn't that much coming through on a day-by-day basis. The administrators must know H&T isn't a useful guide. So why not just read everything?
> 
> Which is maybe what they do.


They definitely do. They use campaign statistics to help make decisions, but they certainly make decisions unique of this. They will absolutely take a great book that got no traction and turn down a book that is terrible but had a great campaign. For example, Lexi's second book had low stats and was picked because it is doubtless really good and her first book was awesome. If they only used campaign stats as a guide, they might miss amazing books, but they still manage to find them which means they give every book full consideration.

So, don't sweat the small stuff and try to have fun with it. Like you said, either way you will get a response.


----------



## KitSarge

So why not just read everything?

Which is maybe what they do. 
[/quote]

I apologize if this is a dumb question, but when you say read, do you mean the portion that's available on KS, or do you mean the entire manuscript? I know we have to upload the novel in its entirety, so does Amazon read the whole thing when making its final decisions, or does it only go by the slice available on KS?

Also, thanks for all the cover compliments. MuseMariah was my contest winner from 99designs.com -I highly recommend that website if you've never used it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KitSarge said:


> So why not just read everything?
> 
> Which is maybe what they do.
> 
> I apologize if this is a dumb question, but when you say read, do you mean the portion that's available on KS, or do you mean the entire manuscript? I know we have to upload the novel in its entirety, so does Amazon read the whole thing when making its final decisions, or does it only go by the slice available on KS?
> 
> Also, thanks for all the cover compliments. MuseMariah was my contest winner from 99designs.com -I highly recommend that website if you've never used it.


They have the entire thing, which they use to make their decision. But, I'm sure if the editor is reading a manuscript and the excerpt is full of grammatical errors and nonsensical, they won't bother reading further into the novel.

They definitely do read books though prior to making their decisions, and they base it off the entire book, not just the opening.


----------



## Used To Be BH

S.D.Engles said:


> Well that was fast. KS just notified me that Ragdoll was not accepted.
> 
> Oh Well I had to try.
> 
> Now to self publish.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated!
> 
> Steve


You're in very good company, judging by the other strong titles that didn't make it. I'm eager to read the book when it comes out, as I'm sure many others will be as well.


----------



## Paul Francois

So KS rejected Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn. I will self-publish it and move on to my next novel. At least they considered it for a week.  

Thanks to everyone who nominated it. See you for my next novel!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorFrancois said:


> So KS rejected Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn. I will self-publish it and move on to my next novel. At least they considered it for a week.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated it. See you for my next novel!


Best of luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> KS has definitely turned down multiple second books, but they've accepted many more, and considering the sheer number of nominations, statistically they are picking more repeat authors than first-time authors by simple virtue of how many first time authors there are. There could be a lot of different reasons for this, and correlation doesn't mean causation. If nothing else, the argument could be made that 'authors that were picked are more likely to put forward a solid entry with their second book and get picked again' because the pool is so much smaller and already partly vetted.


Although I've heard (I forget whether here or elsewhere), that KS editors don't look at prior sales figures, as some selected authors have had very modest prior sales, it would be logical that they would consider how previously selected Scout entrants performed. Activity during the campaign may tell them something, but how a prior book advertised the same way they would advertise the new one actually performed would have to be even more accurate data. In other words, if someone earns out his or her advance and goes on to sell a lot of copies after that, then submits a book of similar merit again, it would be logical to assume that the new book would perform somewhat the same way the old book did.

I'd actually heard on a different forum shortly after KS first launched that KS winners had a direct submission route once they had been selected the first time. Evidently, that was a misunderstanding, or Scout dropped that practice early on.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Although I've heard (I forget whether here or elsewhere), that KS editors don't look at prior sales figures, as some selected authors have had very modest prior sales, it would be logical that they would consider how previously selected Scout entrants performed. Activity during the campaign may tell them something, but how a prior book advertised the same way they would advertise the new one actually performed would have to be even more accurate data. In other words, if someone earns out his or her advance and goes on to sell a lot of copies after that, then submits a book of similar merit again, it would be logical to assume that the new book would perform somewhat the same way the old book did.
> 
> I'd actually heard on a different forum shortly after KS first launched that KS winners had a direct submission route once they had been selected the first time. Evidently, that was a misunderstanding, or Scout dropped that practice early on.


They still have it, but it actually takes longer (by a lot) to hear a response than submitting an actual campaign. Several books were picked through there, but in general the feeling is that it is just better to run another campaign. After all, part of the campaign is getting early readers who will write reviews, so skipping that step takes away one of the biggest advantages kindle scout has.


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> My mother introduced me to a book called Green Dolphin Street when I was very young. It also took place in the Channel Islands. I have thought of that book many times over the years and dreamed of visiting the place. I also read Potato Peel Pie, but that wasn't the exact title, was it? Loved that one too. What is your book title, Jenny? Have you submitted it yet?


Thank you Ruth, Michele et al,
The book's full title 'The Guernsey Literacy and Potato Pie Pie Society' the writer was on a cruise that stopped over here when she got the idea. It's rumoured a movie is on the cards again after Kate Winslet backed out. As an aside no such thing as potato peel pie over here, during the time we were occupied there was no food.
Loved Green Dolphin Street but preferred Goudge's White Witch if you haven't read - wonderful.
I'm really sorry to hear the bad news boys, I had you both down. I have submitted today so awaiting to hear if it's accepted before I say any more. They're probably laughing somewhere in cyberspace as I type. 
For the record I won't be doing any paid advertising, I won't be doing much at all except on my Twitter feed, blog and FB pages. If they like it great, if not I'll self-publish. I've decided to do Nanowrimo to knock out the basis for my next one so I'll be busy enough.
Steve - ducks - lol


----------



## Paul Francois

lincolnjcole said:


> Best of luck!


Thanks Lincoln. I look forward to seeing how your KS Guide improves my chances next time. I already picked it up.


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorFrancois said:


> Thanks Lincoln. I look forward to seeing how your KS Guide improves my chances next time. I already picked it up.


Hopefully, it helps! I put every secret, tip, and trick I either tried or read about and broke everything down as cleanly as I could! The crappy part is they turn down so many good books, but it's always nice to put your best foot forward even if you don't end up getting picked!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Wow...go to work for the day and come back to this! There's too much I want to respond to to actually quote everyone so here it goes...

Firstly really sorry AuthorFrancois,  I was rooting for you (I love fantasy and it would have been good to see something like your book picked)

Secondly the hot & trending thing...my campaign has 9 days left and I haven't been on the list.  Doesn't seem to much I can do to change that though so no sweat!

Facebook advertising...I've done it for the first time with Scout and I'm not sure I'm ever going to again, we'll see if I notice a difference in a couple of days when the ad ends. 

While I am still freaking out about the whole thing (and how poor my stats look) that's mostly because I'm a very nervous person anyway. I think i've come to the conclusion that regardless of the outcome Scout will be a good thing for me for these reasons;

1. Before this I was basically unheard of with a couple of novellas published but not selling (I think they're priced wrong for a start but I don't actually have control over that so what can I do!)

2. It's meant that I comissioned a cover that I'm still over the moon with, it's pretty and is relevant to my story 

3. It's made me get my act together with doing things like actually buying a domain name, sorting a mailing list out & actually setting up tweet campaigns on twitter 

4. I've been introduced to you guys who've all been supportive and inciteful! 

5. In order to avoid thinking about the campaign I've been writing something every day!

And more than that I have a book that I am proud of! I'll never write another one quite like What Lies Beneath the Mask (among other things it was written for my best friend and was very therapeutic for me to write because of a past relationship) and it will always be special because of that...no matter if KS thinks it is or not!


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carey Lewis

Lincoln, I asked earlier but it may have gotten lost in the shuffle - do you keep track of the genres that are entered and accepted? I'd be very curious to look at those stats.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Carey Lewis said:


> Lincoln, I asked earlier but it may have gotten lost in the shuffle - do you keep track of the genres that are entered and accepted? I'd be very curious to look at those stats.


i keep track of all books but I haven't broken it down by genre (since some are cross genre).

However, if you go to the website, click the banner, and go to the Kindle Scout page on amazon, it will show all scout books broken down by genre for you (so you can see the literary vs horror vs romance breakdown) and see the real numbers of picked books.

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_h_hr_pb


----------



## LoriDRV

Hi Guys - I'm sure anyone who voted for me got the email by now that I was not selected by Kindle Press. 

Of all the social media, I like to spend the most time on my blog. Since this was my first experience with Kindle Scout, I posted my thoughts and feelings on the entire thing at my blog. You can check it out if you're interested.

https://loreezlane.wordpress.com/2016/10/25/my-kindle-scout-experience/

I'm starting to think that maybe Kindle Scout is a good place to start, because if you don't get chosen, it gives the novel exposure. And, if you decide to self-publish, they notify the Scouters who nominated you.

Thank you for your support. I feel so lucky to have found these boards.

I may have some questions regarding self-publication. While I have self-published a short story anthology, I haven't done much with it. I'm definitely going to want to do a lot more with my novel if I self-publish.

Thanks again for welcoming me and your wonderful support.


----------



## lincolnjcole

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Guys - I'm sure anyone who voted for me got the email by now that I was not selected by Kindle Press.
> 
> Of all the social media, I like to spend the most time on my blog. Since this was my first experience with Kindle Scout, I posted my thoughts and feelings on the entire thing at my blog. You can check it out if you're interested.
> 
> https://loreezlane.wordpress.com/2016/10/25/my-kindle-scout-experience/
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe Kindle Scout is a good place to start, because if you don't get chosen, it gives the novel exposure. And, if you decide to self-publish, they notify the Scouters who nominated you.
> 
> Thank you for your support. I feel so lucky to have found these boards.
> 
> I may have some questions regarding self-publication. While I have self-published a short story anthology, I haven't done much with it. I'm definitely going to want to do a lot more with my novel if I self-publish.
> 
> Thanks again for welcoming me and your wonderful support.


Best of luck with releasing it on your own! And I think you have the perfect attitude: just move on with this book, have fun with it, and then come back to Kindle Scout if/when you are ready!


----------



## LoriDRV

lincolnjcole said:


> Best of luck with releasing it on your own! And I think you have the perfect attitude: just move on with this book, have fun with it, and then come back to Kindle Scout if/when you are ready!


Thank you, Lincoln.


----------



## D. L.

lincolnjcole said:


> "However, if you go to the website, click the banner, and go to the Kindle Scout page on amazon, it will show all scout books broken down by genre for you (so you can see the literary vs horror vs romance breakdown) and see the real numbers of picked books.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_h_hr_pb


"

Lincoln,

Thanks for the info. I didn't know that page existed.


----------



## Julie W

AuthorFrancois said:


> So KS rejected Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn. I will self-publish it and move on to my next novel. At least they considered it for a week.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated it. See you for my next novel!


I was rooting for you. I got the email about it at 7:30 am today. Just keep plugging away!


----------



## stillmyheart

Condolences to everyone not selected  But I always think the plus side is you have exposure now, so self-publish and ride that wave as soon as you can!

_No Safe Place_ is finally officially out today, I still can't quite believe it.


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> However, if you go to the website, click the banner, and go to the Kindle Scout page on amazon, it will show all scout books broken down by genre for you (so you can see the literary vs horror vs romance breakdown) and see the real numbers of picked books.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_h_hr_pb


My condolences for those not picked this time around. I also feel better myself after seeing that list. It looks like not much horror gets selected in general. I'm doing a Sci Fi story next which seems have better chances.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Took a couple of days away from here to finish a short for Halloween and look at all the stuff I've missed! 

Kudos to all of you whose books have been Hot & Trending...10 days to go here and I haven't managed it yet! Then again, apart from a couple of posts on FB group promo days, I've done very little. My stats are 63%/37% so I guess browsers are having a look!

Just nominated yours, Bill, the excerpt was a cracking read.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> They still have it, but it actually takes longer (by a lot) to hear a response than submitting an actual campaign. Several books were picked through there, but in general the feeling is that it is just better to run another campaign. After all, part of the campaign is getting early readers who will write reviews, so skipping that step takes away one of the biggest advantages kindle scout has.


Interesting! I can see now why people would just do another campaign in that case. Probably the editors spend most of their time with the books coming in by that avenue, which would account for the delayed response to the others.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> So KS rejected Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn. I will self-publish it and move on to my next novel. At least they considered it for a week.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated it. See you for my next novel!


I'll be looking forward to buying it when it comes out.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Interesting! I can see now why people would just do another campaign in that case. Probably the editors spend most of their time with the books coming in by that avenue, which would account for the delayed response to the others.


If this is the case then I'll most likely be looking at a rejection myself very soon! I did wonder before I even submitted if copyright might put them ofd

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Guys - I'm sure anyone who voted for me got the email by now that I was not selected by Kindle Press.
> 
> Of all the social media, I like to spend the most time on my blog. Since this was my first experience with Kindle Scout, I posted my thoughts and feelings on the entire thing at my blog. You can check it out if you're interested.
> 
> https://loreezlane.wordpress.com/2016/10/25/my-kindle-scout-experience/
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe Kindle Scout is a good place to start, because if you don't get chosen, it gives the novel exposure. And, if you decide to self-publish, they notify the Scouters who nominated you.
> 
> Thank you for your support. I feel so lucky to have found these boards.
> 
> I may have some questions regarding self-publication. While I have self-published a short story anthology, I haven't done much with it. I'm definitely going to want to do a lot more with my novel if I self-publish.
> 
> Thanks again for welcoming me and your wonderful support.


Kindle Scout definitely seems a good place to start. I'll be looking forward to reading your novel if it comes out.

I read you blog and thought it was interesting. With regard to your concern with Kindle Scout promotions, I wouldn't worry about that aspect. Lincoln's stats suggest books can be selected regardless of their stats, and we've certainly seen examples of both low stat books getting accepted and high stat ones getting rejected. I imagine those stats make a difference in a tiebreak kind of situation, but otherwise they probably have no real impact. I think someone made the point earlier that promoting a Kindle Scout campaign is also prep for a release in the event Kindle Scout editors don't pick a book. It helps amplify the positive effect you were talking about by getting the book more pre-release exposure. If someone were actually buying nominations, I'd share your concern, but if someone is just making people aware of the campaign, I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Patricia KC

AaronFrale said:


> My condolences for those not picked this time around. I also feel better myself after seeing that list. It looks like not much horror gets selected in general. I'm doing a Sci Fi story next which seems have better chances.


Horror is a tough sell everywhere these days, outside of a few small genre presses. It doesn't even have a shelf section in the larger brick and mortar stores. It shows signs of coming back, thanks to television and movies. A few presses and agents have said they are looking for Horror, but they don't seem to know what among the sub-genres they're looking for. However, there have been some real successes in the mainstream publishing world lately, so maybe there's hope!

Also, condolences on the rejection.


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Wow...go to work for the day and come back to this! There's too much I want to respond to to actually quote everyone so here it goes...
> 
> Firstly really sorry AuthorFrancois, I was rooting for you (I love fantasy and it would have been good to see something like your book picked)
> 
> Secondly the hot & trending thing...my campaign has 9 days left and I haven't been on the list. Doesn't seem to much I can do to change that though so no sweat!
> 
> Facebook advertising...I've done it for the first time with Scout and I'm not sure I'm ever going to again, we'll see if I notice a difference in a couple of days when the ad ends.
> 
> While I am still freaking out about the whole thing (and how poor my stats look) that's mostly because I'm a very nervous person anyway. I think i've come to the conclusion that regardless of the outcome Scout will be a good thing for me for these reasons;
> 
> 1. Before this I was basically unheard of with a couple of novellas published but not selling (I think they're priced wrong for a start but I don't actually have control over that so what can I do!)
> 
> 2. It's meant that I comissioned a cover that I'm still over the moon with, it's pretty and is relevant to my story
> 
> 3. It's made me get my act together with doing things like actually buying a domain name, sorting a mailing list out & actually setting up tweet campaigns on twitter
> 
> 4. I've been introduced to you guys who've all been supportive and inciteful!
> 
> 5. In order to avoid thinking about the campaign I've been writing something every day!
> 
> And more than that I have a book that I am proud of! I'll never write another one quite like What Lies Beneath the Mask (among other things it was written for my best friend and was very therapeutic for me to write because of a past relationship) and it will always be special because of that...no matter if KS thinks it is or not!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will be self-publishing today.

I would not freakout about stats. Some have not even spent 1 hour in H&T and less than 2 hundred page views and still were picked. If they like your book, it is a fast selling genre, and most importantly they think they can make money off of it...they will pick you. Even if you are not picked, it should not discourage your writing endeavors. It is not bringing me down! 

If you are writing just for the money, you may want to get a day job like me. By day I am in IT (computer geek) and that is how I survive. I write because it is a passion and as my favorite quote says..."Better to write for yourself and have no public, than to write for the public and have no self." ― Cyril Connolly


----------



## Paul Francois

Julie W said:


> I was rooting for you. I got the email about it at 7:30 am today. Just keep plugging away!


Thanks. I was rooting for me too! 

I still plan on self-publishing today.


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll be looking forward to buying it when it comes out.


Thanks. I just noticed it has a ASIN now, but still says "publishing" on KDP. Here is the URL...if it works: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M3UFR4X


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> Thanks. I will be self-publishing today.
> 
> I would not freakout about stats. Some have not even spent 1 hour in H&T and less than 2 hundred page views and still were picked. If they like your book, it is a fast selling genre, and most importantly they think they can make money off of it...they will pick you. Even if you are not picked, it should not discourage your writing endeavors. It is not bringing me down!
> 
> If you are writing just for the money, you may want to get a day job like me. By day I am in IT (computer geek) and that is how I survive. I write because it is a passion and as my favorite quote says..."Better to write for yourself and have no public, than to write for the public and have no self." ― Cyril Connolly


Yeah that about sums up my feelings on stats!

I don't write for money (though it would be nice to pack in the day job and really focus on it!) I also work as a Catering Supervisor with a promotion in the next year looking likely!

I write because otherwise the characters won't get out of my head!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Dracula

You know what's really annoying? 

Reading through the excerpt for the 16th time and only now, spotting a glaring typo! I swear typos breed like bacteria.


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Yeah that about sums up my feelings on stats!
> 
> I don't write for money (though it would be nice to pack in the day job and really focus on it!) I also work as a Catering Supervisor with a promotion in the next year looking likely!
> 
> I write because otherwise the characters won't get out of my head!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. I have so many book ideas spanning across so many genres I have to write them down and get to them when I have time after my day job.

Oh, to be independently wealthy!


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> Thanks. I just noticed it has a ASIN now, but still says "publishing" on KDP. Here is the URL...if it works: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M3UFR4X


Yes, the link works! I just picked up a copy. (Quite often it still says "publishing" because it isn't up in all the stores yet, but it usually hits .com first.


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, the link works! I just picked up a copy. (Quite often it still says "publishing" because it isn't up in all the stores yet, but it usually hits .com first.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> I know what you mean. I have so many book ideas spanning across so many genres I have to write them down and get to them when I have time after my day job.
> 
> Oh, to be independently wealthy!


Yep this is me! I have a green notebook that I keep with me so that I can jot down ideas...to anyone but me it would make no sense!

It would be great to be independently wealthy! Think of all the things we could do!


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> Yep this is me! I have a green notebook that I keep with me so that I can jot down ideas...to anyone but me it would make no sense!
> 
> It would be great to be independently wealthy! Think of all the things we could do!


I know right! Imagine all of that extra time to spend writing!


----------



## lauramg_1406

lincolnjcole said:


> I know right! Imagine all of that extra time to spend writing!


I wouldn't know which project to start with!

I would definite build an office with white boards for walls though!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> I wouldn't know which project to start with!
> 
> I would definite build an office with white boards for walls though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Something like this?
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/1f/33/0f/1f330f9679d4ceecad4a466f5111a028.png


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> Something like this?
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/1f/33/0f/1f330f9679d4ceecad4a466f5111a028.png


Maybe not *quite* like that!

Like this one: https://thespacecairns.com/wp-content/uploads/Whiteboard-Room.jpg

We used to have some at university that could be used for group work...always felt really important when I used them!


----------



## AaronFrale

Patricia KC said:


> Horror is a tough sell everywhere these days, outside of a few small genre presses. It doesn't even have a shelf section in the larger brick and mortar stores.


I had no idea that horror was on the decline. But I wonder how much of that is just things coming in waves? Take vampires for instance, Interview with a Vampire, and it's all vampires, then everyone is sick of vampires, then Twlight, and vampires are cool again. Now people are sick of them.

I'd love to see data on how certain subgenres sell. Especially because I'm wondering if the Dystopian-topia we've been experiencing because of The Hunger Games, Maze Runner, and Divergent is coming to it's decline phase and the dystopian writers will have ride it out for a while.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AaronFrale said:


> I'd love to see data on how certain subgenres sell. Especially because I'm wondering if the Dystopian-topia we've been experiencing because of The Hunger Games, Maze Runner, and Divergent is coming to it's decline phase and the dystopian writers will have ride it out for a while.


I hope not! My current WIP is a dystopia! Until Nano hits then I'm switching to high fantasy with pirates!


----------



## LoriDRV

Bill Hiatt said:


> Kindle Scout definitely seems a good place to start. I'll be looking forward to reading your novel if it comes out.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that aspect. Lincoln's stats suggest books can be selected regardless of their stats,


Thanks, Bill. Being my first campaign and naive about the whole thing, it didn't even cross my mind that some people could pay for marketing. I found out about halfway through my campaign. I don't want to diminish anyone's perception or hopes about this stats suggestion, but I'm not in agreement. I'll leave it at that. At least I learned from the process and know what I'm up against if I decide to try again one day.

This isn't to say that I think I could've been selected if anything were different. I'm pretty positive my novel is not what KS was looking for. Like I said in my blog post, in the end, it's their decision on what suits their needs.


----------



## AaronFrale

lauramg_1406 said:


> I hope not! My current WIP is a dystopia!


Me too! I have dystopian trilogy WIP as well. Though I don't like to hedge my bets in one genre, I sometimes multiple in one. One of my books is just so weird that the reviewers couldn't even decide on a genre I just call it my Fantasy-Sci-Fi-Horror-Adventure story.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AaronFrale said:


> Me too! I have dystopian trilogy WIP as well. Though I don't like to hedge my bets in one genre, I sometimes multiple in one. One of my books is just so weird that the reviewers couldn't even decide on a genre I just call it my Fantasy-Sci-Fi-Horror-Adventure story.


Some of the best books are the ones you can't properly define!

I am kind of guilty of genre hopping myself too! I *think* it's because I read a wide range of genres! My already published work are paranormal/fantasy fairy tale retellings, my kindle scout book is contemporary romance, I'm working on dystopia and planning high fantasy...my (let's face it currently inexistant) fans are unlikely ever to like everything I write apparently!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

Yay Jen! It Must be Murder was selected!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> Yay Jen! It Must be Murder was selected!


Yey! Congrats Jen! Looking forward to reading!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele Brouder

lauramg_1406 said:


> Maybe not *quite* like that!
> 
> Like this one: https://thespacecairns.com/wp-content/uploads/Whiteboard-Room.jpg
> 
> We used to have some at university that could be used for group work...always felt really important when I used them!


I'd love this too! Amazing!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Congrats, Jen! Well done. I'm delighted for you.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Michele Brouder said:


> I'd love this too! Amazing!


Never mind bestseller, now I think about it, having one of those rooms is going to be my author goal!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarter

Kay7979 said:


> Yay Jen! It Must be Murder was selected!


Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Guys - I'm sure anyone who voted for me got the email by now that I was not selected by Kindle Press.
> 
> Of all the social media, I like to spend the most time on my blog. Since this was my first experience with Kindle Scout, I posted my thoughts and feelings on the entire thing at my blog. You can check it out if you're interested.
> 
> https://loreezlane.wordpress.com/2016/10/25/my-kindle-scout-experience/
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe Kindle Scout is a good place to start, because if you don't get chosen, it gives the novel exposure. And, if you decide to self-publish, they notify the Scouters who nominated you.
> 
> Thank you for your support. I feel so lucky to have found these boards.
> 
> I may have some questions regarding self-publication. While I have self-published a short story anthology, I haven't done much with it. I'm definitely going to want to do a lot more with my novel if I self-publish.
> 
> Thanks again for welcoming me and your wonderful support.


Lori, I read your blog post and agree with almost everything you stated. It is a great experience, it does take a writer out of their comfort zone and it is (hopefully) some good exposure for the book when it is published. But most importantly, the support from family and friends was amazing. But I have to disagree with one part of your post about people paying for ads to basically buy nominations. There's an implied assumption here that those books that spent a lot of time in H & T paid for advertising and thus 'bought' votes. Perhaps some do. A lot do not. I spent a lot of time in H & T and did not spend one cent on my campaign. I leveraged social media and relied on good old-fashioned word of mouth. And despite all of that, my book still wasn't picked. And I can think of others who had a lot of time in H & T like Greg, Sam and Julie (to name a few) and their books weren't picked either. As far as paying for advertising, I'm fine with it and probably would have done so myself if needed. Once you self-publish a book, you're going to be doing a lot of marketing and paying for promos. At the end of the day, whether it's for a KS campaign or Countdown Deal or whatever, the purpose of advertising is to get your book in front of people.


----------



## Michele Brouder

lauramg_1406 said:


> Never mind bestseller, now I think about it, having one of those rooms is going to be my author goal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Or you could get a writer's shed! That's my ultimate dream. I look at them a lot. Probably more than I should. And they're not that expensive really.


----------



## Carey Lewis

jcarter said:


> Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


hahaha, congratulations! I look forward to reading it!


----------



## LoriDRV

jcarter said:


> Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


Did I miss something? Is this YOU Jen Carter? Yay!! I'm so excited for you. I nominated you. This is fantastic.


Michele Brouder said:


> Lori, I read your blog post and agree with almost everything you stated. It is a great experience, it does take a writer out of their comfort zone and it is (hopefully) some good exposure for the book when it is published. But most importantly, the support from family and friends was amazing. But I have to disagree with one part of your post about people paying for ads to basically buy nominations. There's an implied assumption here that those books that spent a lot of time in H & T paid for advertising and thus 'bought' votes. Perhaps some do. A lot do not. I spent a lot of time in H & T and did not spend one cent on my campaign. I leveraged social media and relied on good old-fashioned word of mouth. And despite all of that, my book still wasn't picked. And I can think of others who had a lot of time in H & T like Greg, Sam and Julie (to name a few) and their books weren't picked either. As far as paying for advertising, I'm fine with it and probably would have done so myself if needed. Once you self-publish a book, you're going to be doing a lot of marketing and paying for promos. At the end of the day, whether it's for a KS campaign or Countdown Deal or whatever, the purpose of advertising is to get your book in front of people.


I don't know how I'm missing some posts. Maybe this was just posted? I can't seem to get used to how these boards work.

Anyway, Michele. I understand your disagreement. I can see that some people who have had less traffic have been published. I've had people have less traffic than me and get published. I'm curious how many of that traffic actually translates into nominations.

I have a lot more thoughts on this, but I don't want to alienate anyone. I just have a different opinion. I hope that's okay.


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> Did I miss something? Is this YOU Jen Carter? Yay!! I'm so excited for you. I nominated you. This is fantastic.
> I don't know how I'm missing some posts. Maybe this was just posted? I can't seem to get used to how these boards work.
> 
> Anyway, Michele. I understand your disagreement. I can see that some people who have had less traffic have been published. I've had people have less traffic than me and get published. I'm curious how many of that traffic actually translates into nominations.
> 
> I have a lot more thoughts on this, but I don't want to alienate anyone. I just have a different opinion. I hope that's okay.


Lori, you haven't alienated me and this thread is incredibly supportive. What I like about this thread is that everyone can express an opinion, you don't have to agree and no one gets their knickers in a twist.


----------



## LoriDRV

Michele Brouder said:


> Lori, you haven't alienated me and this thread is incredibly supportive. What I like about this thread is that everyone can express an opinion, you don't have to agree and no one gets their knickers in a twist.


I appreciate that, Michele. With the way the world is these days (PC and all), I get afraid of expressing my opinion. Mine is usually the least popular one.


----------



## Paul Francois

jcarter said:


> Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


Congrats! I have not received the email yet.


----------



## KCecala

Um, Michele, I think I agree with Lori on this issue of people 'buying into' the H+T list...only because I've actually received several solicitations from individuals offering 'specialized' Kindle Scout marketing for a small fee...sigh. I just refuse to start spending any $$$ this early in the game. And if I never make H+T, so be it. I'm just happy to be in there campaigning. I spent years sending snail-mail query letters to literary agents and publishing houses and this Kindle Scout thing, even with its flaws, is a far more sensible and kinder process than trad publishing could ever come up with!


----------



## Kay7979

LoriDRV said:


> I appreciate that, Michele. With the way the world is these days (PC and all), I get afraid of expressing my opinion. Mine is usually the least popular one.


You're free to express your opinion and speculate here. That's what this thread is for! I wrote a short blog post while I was in the waiting period after my campaign finished. Mine was entitled the same as yours: My Kindle Scout Experience. 
http://www.kaylling.com/blog

You said in your post: "I learned that people could pay marketers to get more reach for their campaign, and therefore, more nominations. The more nominations received, the more likely Kindle Scout will consider that novel for publication."

Your first comment is true. Yes, folks can pay to drive traffic to their Kindle Scout campaigns, but your second comment is only speculation. The editorial staff isn't automatically more likely to select a novel with lots of nominations. Logically, nominations get the editors' attention, but attention doesn't translate into being selected. Many of us have dissected a lot of campaigns (Lincoln Cole in particular) and books with phenomenal stats are routinely rejected.

I've seen a few books on the Hot and Trending list for the whole 30 days that were a hot mess and appeared to have been translated (badly) from a different language. Or the author never passed junior high English. In one of my older posts I said that if someone hired the entire population of India to nominate his/her book, it would still be rejected if it didn't meet editorial demands, and I firmly believe that.

Many very good books have been rejected. A lot has to do with marketing, no doubt. There may be times the editors need more of one genre/subgenre and less of another.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


Well-deserved success!


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> I appreciate that, Michele. With the way the world is these days (PC and all), I get afraid of expressing my opinion. Mine is usually the least popular one.


In a supportive community such as this one, there is surely room for differences of opinion.


----------



## LoriDRV

Kay7979 said:


> You're free to express your opinion and speculate here. That's what this thread is for! I wrote a short blog post while I was in the waiting period after my campaign finished. Mine was entitled the same as yours: My Kindle Scout Experience.
> http://www.kaylling.com/blog
> 
> You said in your post: "I learned that people could pay marketers to get more reach for their campaign, and therefore, more nominations. The more nominations received, the more likely Kindle Scout will consider that novel for publication."
> 
> Your first comment is true. Yes, folks can pay to drive traffic to their Kindle Scout campaigns, but your second comment is only speculation. The editorial staff isn't automatically more likely to select a novel with lots of nominations. Logically, nominations get the editors' attention, but attention doesn't translate into being selected. Many of us have dissected a lot of campaigns (Lincoln Cole in particular) and books with phenomenal stats are routinely rejected.
> 
> Many very good books have been rejected. A lot has to do with marketing, no doubt. There may be times the editors need more of one genre/subgenre and less of another.


I totally agree with this quote I've selected here, Kay. I had re-written that blog draft several times, and I think I had originally put that more nominations usually get the attention of Kindle Press. I didn't realize that I had changed the wording, but that is what I meant. I also did say the latter part of your quote on my blog, but in different words. The part where you say, "attention doesn't translate into nominations."

My blog: "All in all though, it was a good experience. Kindle Scout may not have chosen my book even if I received 5,000 nominations. They still have the last word, no matter how many votes you get."

So, one novel has 50 nominations and another has 500, it's sure that the one with 500 will get their attention. But yes, I've also seen novels with less traffic get selected and more traffic not get selected. I think we're mostly agreeing.

As I said to Bill, this is my first experience and I had no clue that people could pay for marketing KS campaigns. If I'm being honest, I thought I'd be on equal footing with other authors, all in the same boat, looking for exposure and publication without paying promoters to help us. My point on my blog was that I was disappointed to learn that I was not on equal footing.

I'm sorry that several people have zeroed in on that one thing I wrote. Because I made three other points about how good it was and also summed it all up that it was a good experience. I learned a lot (not so naive anymore). I got exposure, and I'm not sorry I did it in the least. In fact, I'm grateful for the experience.


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening so I nominated 
Different Lee (Different Dragon Book 1) by Bill Hiatt, good luck! 

On my part I'm running a thunderclap for Jester, it's out now on Amazon. 
Anyone has the time, I'll appreciate all the help and reciprocate of course 

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49174-jester-the-free-promo

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M07VESR


----------



## lauramg_1406

LoriDRV said:


> I totally agree with this quote I've selected here, Kay. I had re-written that blog draft several times, and I think I had originally put that more nominations usually get the attention of Kindle Press. I didn't realize that I had changed the wording, but that is what I meant. I also did say the latter part of your quote on my blog, but in different words. The part where you say, "attention doesn't translate into nominations."
> 
> My blog: "All in all though, it was a good experience. Kindle Scout may not have chosen my book even if I received 5,000 nominations. They still have the last word, no matter how many votes you get."
> 
> So, one novel has 50 nominations and another has 500, it's sure that the one with 500 will get their attention. But yes, I've also seen novels with less traffic get selected and more traffic not get selected. I think we're mostly agreeing.
> 
> As I said to Bill, this is my first experience and I had no clue that people could pay for marketing KS campaigns. If I'm being honest, I thought I'd be on equal footing with other authors, all in the same boat, looking for exposure and publication without paying promoters to help us. My point on my blog was that I was disappointed to learn that I was not on equal footing.
> 
> I'm sorry that several people have zeroed in on that one thing I wrote. Because I made three other points about how good it was and also summed it all up that it was a good experience. I learned a lot (not so naive anymore). I got exposure, and I'm not sorry I did it in the least. In fact, I'm grateful for the experience.


I really wouldn't worry Lori! I don't think anyone here is going to get annoyed because of someone else's opinion!

Besides the major thing I've gathered from this thread is that (even if you have loads of date like Lincoln) ultimately we're all clueless about what's going on over at KS!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyOBrien

Jen, delighted for you and loved your excerpt - can't wait to read. 

Another one was picked too yesterday 'Call Me Zhenya.' It looks like they have picked more the last few months.
My campaign starts tomorrow 😳.


----------



## bfleetwood

JennyOBrien said:


> Jen, delighted for you and loved your excerpt - can't wait to read.
> 
> Another one was picked too yesterday 'Call Me Zhenya.' It looks like they have picked more the last few months.
> My campaign starts tomorrow &#128563;.


Hey good luck Jenny - I am so glad I am the other side of my campaign! It is exhausting so pace yourself!

Sorry to those rejected and congrats to those selected.

Just to throw my thoughts into the melting pot: Yes, rejection can mean your book was not up to standard but it can equally mean it was not in a genre that was selling or a myriad of other reasons. I am also of the opinion that - just like submitting your work to an agent - the editor who ends up looking at your book may not like it / get it - that is the nature of a subjective decision which is, after all, how the staff on the KS team will decide. You may have just been unlucky!
If you believe in your book and have made it the best you can (seriously looked at it critically and in a detached way) and know you would love to read it yourself, you will find a readership and audience. Anyway, I am hoping I am right - haha - as I am just a few weeks off launch for mine.

Happy campaigning folks. B


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JennyOBrien said:


> Jen, delighted for you and loved your excerpt - can't wait to read.
> 
> Another one was picked too yesterday 'Call Me Zhenya.' It looks like they have picked more the last few months.
> My campaign starts tomorrow &#128563;.


I nominated _Call Me Zhenya_ - it looks an interesting read. I think KS selections are fairly steady at about one every four days, if you look at the Published page. Which is another factor in selection: the quality of books yours is up against that month.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks.

Well, I didn't get a lot of writing done yesterday, but I am hip-deep in cleaning up a final draft of a regional YA novel that I am aiming at my regional publisher. It would be good to get that done by the end of this month and clear the track for Nanowrimo.

I see some of you folks talking about BUYING votes for Hot & Trending. My answer would be to not throw any money at your campaign - or at the very least throw as little money as possible. I paid for two Fiverr campaigns that just posted my VOTE-FOR-MY-CAMPAIGN plea on a host of Facebook pages and Twitter sights. I figured that didn't hurt any. Still, I wouldn't spend any more than five or ten dollars on that sort of thing and I would DEFINITELY stay away from websites that promise you a certain number of nominations for your dollar value. Most likely all you would be buying is a bunch of robot-votes.

And lastly, congratulations to Jen Carter for writing her Kindle Scout winning novel, MUST BE MURDER. Way to go!


Now, let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
4 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
5 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
8 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
8 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
8 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
8 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
8 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
9 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
11 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
12 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
15 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
15 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
19 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
22 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
23 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
26 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
29 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> I see some of you folks talking about BUYING votes for Hot & Trending. My answer would be to not throw any money at your campaign - or at the very least throw as little money as possible. I paid for two Fiverr campaigns that just posted my VOTE-FOR-MY-CAMPAIGN plea on a host of Facebook pages and Twitter sights. I figured that didn't hurt any. Still, I wouldn't spend any more than five or ten dollars on that sort of thing and I would DEFINITELY stay away from websites that promise you a certain number of nominations for your dollar value. Most likely all you would be buying is a bunch of robot-votes.
> 
> 1 day left  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt


One day left--gasp! (Of course, by now we now it's really two days, counting today. Still...)

Steve, you make a very good point. This is a savvy group, so I doubt too many people would fall for this, but honest advertising could get you more exposure, which might lead to more nominations. Companies that make really specific promises about number of nominations are almost certainly either lying (easy since we never know how many nominations we get) or using some unethical means to get them. (The same is true of companies that advertise to put your book in front of potential reviewers. The ethical ones offer exposure, but not a specific number of reviews, and certainly not the kind of review.)

The problem must be pervasive enough now that advertisers often offer disclaimers about not being able to guarantee outcomes.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lossincasa said:


> Had an opening so I nominated
> Different Lee (Different Dragon Book 1) by Bill Hiatt, good luck!
> 
> On my part I'm running a thunderclap for Jester, it's out now on Amazon.
> Anyone has the time, I'll appreciate all the help and reciprocate of course
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49174-jester-the-free-promo
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M07VESR


Thanks! Much appreciated.

I checked out _Jester_, and it looked interesting, so I added my support on Thunderclap. I especially like the way in which your language suggests the medieval setting.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> As I said to Bill, this is my first experience and I had no clue that people could pay for marketing KS campaigns. If I'm being honest, I thought I'd be on equal footing with other authors, all in the same boat, looking for exposure and publication without paying promoters to help us. My point on my blog was that I was disappointed to learn that I was not on equal footing.
> 
> I'm sorry that several people have zeroed in on that one thing I wrote. Because I made three other points about how good it was and also summed it all up that it was a good experience. I learned a lot (not so naive anymore). I got exposure, and I'm not sorry I did it in the least. In fact, I'm grateful for the experience.


I'm glad it was overall a positive experience for you.

I think we all understand the point you're making and why you feel the way you do about it. (I'm not trying to zero in on just that, merely responding to your stated concern.) If it makes you feel any better about it, as far as selection goes, I believe we really are all on an equal footing. I have from time to time entertained the possibility that the campaigns were never intended to be that big a factor in decisionmaking but were designed rather to drive more traffic to Amazon and to the authors involved.

I have advertised, but I never did so with the idea that I was somehow buying my way to selection. I had studied the process before I made my first submission, and I already had a sense that the editors selected books on their merits and on what they thought would sell best, not on the campaigns. I also had the idea (articulated very well by RJ in one of his earlier posts) that having a strong campaign made for a stronger book launch, whether through Kindle Press or self published. If through Kindle Press, more views and nominations meant more free books out there, boosting the initial ranking and the chances of getting reviews. If self published, more views and nominations meant more awareness of the book than I usually have with a new release. I've tried several approach to book launches, but none of them have worked as well as Scout to get eyeballs on the book. Ads asking people to take a look at my Scout page have a higher conversion rate than I got from ads for release parties or new releases, and many people seemed to have liked what they saw--I've never had so many people wondering when the book was going to come out. I know all the nominators won't buy the book, but even if a few do, I'm that much ahead. Added to the people pulled in through advertising, Scout provides all that internal traffic I wouldn't have gotten through the launch advertising I did in the past.

None of that means you have to advertise during a Scout campaign to have a successful launch. I was also tailoring my approach to my previous experience. People who found my books have generally liked them, but it's taken quite a bit of push to get people to find them. That isn't true for every author. We all have different experiences, and what works for one isn't necessarily always the right strategy for another.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> I nominated _Call Me Zhenya_ - it looks an interesting read. I think KS selections are fairly steady at about one every four days, if you look at the Published page. Which is another factor in selection: the quality of books yours is up against that month.


I'm sure that's true up to a point, but I see from Lincoln's stats that the number of books selected by month has varied considerably, suggesting that if the editors have an unusually strong group all at once, they may make slightly more selections.


----------



## jcarter

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I am really excited about the book being chosen, and I'm rooting for everyone here and all the great books that have been written. My reading list has gotten so long! 

I'm so grateful I was directed to these boards. What a wonderful forum this is. Writers are so darn generous with their knowledge and kindness!


----------



## Kay7979

LoriDRV said:


> So, one novel has 50 nominations and another has 500, it's sure that the one with 500 will get their attention. But yes, I've also seen novels with less traffic get selected and more traffic not get selected. I think we're mostly agreeing.
> 
> As I said to Bill, this is my first experience and I had no clue that people could pay for marketing KS campaigns. If I'm being honest, I thought I'd be on equal footing with other authors, all in the same boat, looking for exposure and publication without paying promoters to help us. My point on my blog was that I was disappointed to learn that I was not on equal footing.


I hope you don't feel like any of us were jumping on you. Speaking for myself, I understand you found Scout generally positive. I just don't want you to feel that you weren't on an equal footing.

I didn't pay for advertising, either, nor did I have bloggers promoting me, or any kind of extra exposure. On my last two days I tried a Facebook post boost, just to see what would happen, and I got a ton of "likes," probably on my cover art, but only a couple of clicks to my campaign. I ended up with 276 hours H&T and had 2100 page views. Other authors paid for various kinds of advertising and were on Hot &Trending far more than I was, but I don't believe it made any difference in the editors' decisions.

My initial reaction to advertising was the same as yours. It looked like Kindle Scout was a popularity contest and people with more contacts but an inferior book could prevail over someone with less contacts and a superior book. But after watching the process over a couple months, it became apparent that no one can buy his way into getting a book accepted. The extra exposure may come in handy for future sales, whether the participant is selected or not, and that's the main benefit of additional promotion.


----------



## James Ward

My KS campaign has 22 days left to run. Yesterday, I got eight page-views, but I'm not complaining. I'm perfectly okay with that. As a matter of fact, it's eight more than I expected.

Yesterday, I spent a fair bit of time on this forum trying to get answers to the question, "What's the point of H&T if there's no quantifiable correlation between it and being selected?" I got a lot of very helpful replies, but I still didn't feel I understood the true reason.

Then, last night, the penny dropped. I went to my KS page to check my nominations, and there it was: "For your nomination to count, the book must be in Your Nominations panel when its 30-day campaign ends." Amazon's own words. We all know them.

What I take that to mean - although I'm sure lots will disagree with me - is that any nominations I may receive up till the clock stops ticking are a bagatelle. Only those attaching to my book at the end of the campaign matter.

But they _don't_ matter in terms of whether my book gets selected or not. What makes them important is that KS officials can potentially turn them into reviews. And reviews, as we all know, mean more sales. They're a collection of promissory notes, that's all.

Of course, KS can make sales without these, but it makes their lives easier. It explains why KS keeps Hot and Trending going despite the increasingly obvious fact it bears no relation to selection. The reason is, when the good stuff comes through, the pledges help underwrite it.

If I'm right, this has implications for how I run my campaign. With a fixed budget, I'd probably be better off waiting till closer to the deadline to get going. People that nominate my book later are probably going to be less tempted away by a fresh new voice.

And that's why I don't care that I only got eight page-views yesterday. Hopefully, I'll do even better today. I'm aiming for _nil_ sometime in the next ten days, just so I can say I'm the all-time record-breaker.

Incidentally, has anyone got less than eight? I think we should keep a chart. After I get nil, the next goal should be to get nil _several days in a row_. We could genuinely have an all-time greatest invisible book!


----------



## MichelleKidd

jcarter said:


> Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


Congratulations, Jen!!!  Very happy for you!! Love mysteries so your book is right up my alley. Can't wait to read!


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Ward said:


> My KS campaign has 22 days left to run. Yesterday, I got eight page-views, but I'm not complaining. I'm perfectly okay with that. As a matter of fact, it's eight more than I expected.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent a fair bit of time on this forum trying to get answers to the question, "What's the point of H&T if there's no quantifiable correlation between it and being selected?" I got a lot of very helpful replies, but I still didn't feel I understood the true reason.
> 
> Then, last night, the penny dropped. I went to my KS page to check my nominations, and there it was: "For your nomination to count, the book must be in Your Nominations panel when its 30-day campaign ends." Amazon's own words. We all know them.
> 
> What I take that to mean - although I'm sure lots will disagree with me - is that any nominations I may receive up till the clock stops ticking are a bagatelle. Only those attaching to my book at the end of the campaign matter.
> 
> But they _don't_ matter in terms of whether my book gets selected or not. What makes them important is that KS officials can potentially turn them into reviews. And reviews, as we all know, mean more sales. They're a collection of promissory notes, that's all.
> 
> Of course, KS can make sales without these, but it makes their lives easier. It explains why KS keeps Hot and Trending going despite the increasingly obvious fact it bears no relation to selection. The reason is, when the good stuff comes through, the pledges help underwrite it.
> 
> If I'm right, this has implications for how I run my campaign. With a fixed budget, I'd probably be better off waiting till closer to the deadline to get going. People that nominate my book later are probably going to be less tempted away by a fresh new voice.
> 
> And that's why I don't care that I only got eight page-views yesterday. Hopefully, I'll do even better today. I'm aiming for _nil_ sometime in the next ten days, just so I can say I'm the all-time record-breaker.
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone got less than eight? I think we should keep a chart. After I get nil, the next goal should be to get nil _several days in a row_. We could genuinely have an all-time greatest invisible book!


Yes, I definitely think trending is important for what happens after the selection process, not for the selection itself. It's also true that nominations made at the end are likely to be the ones that stick. (If Amazon didn't make that restriction, some people would nominate every single book out there just to maximize their free book opportunities.)

A book gets to be very visible right at the end, so it's likely your page views will climb. Eight isn't bad if you aren't doing anything to promote.

For anyone who is interested, this is where I'll plug the long-term use of social media.

It doesn't sell books in a very immediate way, though over time fans and followers on SM are more likely to become real fans than someone without that exposure. It also takes time every day to curate content. One can't just post book ads all the time. Counterintuitively, it's actually better not to advertise too much. That way, when you do advertise, people who have been enjoying your other content pay more attention.

Although I did some paid advertising during my campaign, even when I wasn't, I was getting a steady flow of page views from Facebook and a lesser, but still significant, number from Twitter. I also got a significant number of views through my website, which, like my social media presence, I've spent a number of years building.

As I said, such efforts don't immediately bear fruit, but I've been noticing how useful my efforts were during this campaign. If one has the time to build a web presence in the first place, the investment can pay off later in the form of free exposure.


----------



## LoriDRV

KCecala said:


> Um, Michele, I think I agree with Lori on this issue of people 'buying into' the H+T list...only because I've actually received several solicitations from individuals offering 'specialized' Kindle Scout marketing for a small fee...sigh.


Me too, Kathy. I wrote them back and let them know exactly what I thought of their business. Like I said, I don't always do the popular thing. 

It certainly seems like they're taking advantage of people who really want that publishing contract. I had one solicitor tell me that people pay up to $1,000 for the month's campaign. Uh-huh. She thought it would motivate me to hire her so I could keep up with the others in H&T, but it turned me in the opposite direction.


----------



## James Ward

Good luck, Bill. You're one of my three nominees right now. Let's hope I'll be reviewing it soon.


----------



## LoriDRV

lauramg_1406 said:


> I really wouldn't worry Lori! I don't think anyone here is going to get annoyed because of someone else's opinion!
> 
> Besides the major thing I've gathered from this thread is that (even if you have loads of date like Lincoln) ultimately we're all clueless about what's going on over at KS!


Thank you, Laura. Heh. And being clueless is definitely something I can attest to being.  Hee, hee.


----------



## James Ward

LoriDRV said:


> I had one solicitor tell me that people pay up to $1,000 for the month's campaign.


$1000? Gosh, those people can't have much faith in their own work!


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Me too, Kathy. I wrote them back and let them know exactly what I thought of their business. Like I said, I don't always do the popular thing.
> 
> It certainly seems like they're taking advantage of people who really want that publishing contract. I had one solicitor tell me that people pay up to $1,000 for the month's campaign. Uh-huh. She thought it would motivate me to hire her so I could keep up with the others in H&T, but it turned me in the opposite direction.


$1000? Well, unfortunately, there are a lot of people out there waiting to take advantage of the gullible. There are only so many legitimate ways someone can give you exposure, and it's hard to think they'd be worth that much. With self publishing came the conning of self-published authors.

My personal fave is the companies that charge you to get your book up on Amazon (which, as you know, you can do for free). One doesn't see quite as much of that one any more, but it used to be quite common.


----------



## LoriDRV

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> I see some of you folks talking about BUYING votes for Hot & Trending. My answer would be to not throw any money at your campaign - or at the very least throw as little money as possible. I paid for two Fiverr campaigns that just posted my VOTE-FOR-MY-CAMPAIGN plea on a host of Facebook pages and Twitter sights. I figured that didn't hurt any. Still, I wouldn't spend any more than five or ten dollars on that sort of thing and I would DEFINITELY stay away from websites that promise you a certain number of nominations for your dollar value. Most likely all you would be buying is a bunch of robot-votes.


Thank you for sharing your experience and thoughts on this, Steve.


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Ward said:


> Good luck, Bill. You're one of my three nominees right now. Let's hope I'll be reviewing it soon.


Thanks! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## LoriDRV

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm glad it was overall a positive experience for you.
> 
> I think we all understand the point you're making and why you feel the way you do about it. (I'm not trying to zero in on just that, merely responding to your stated concern.) If it makes you feel any better about it, as far as selection goes, I believe we really are all on an equal footing. I have from time to time entertained the possibility that the campaigns were never intended to be that big a factor in decisionmaking but were designed rather to drive more traffic to Amazon and to the authors involved.
> 
> I have advertised, but I never did so with the idea that I was somehow buying my way to selection. I had studied the process before I made my first submission, and I already had a sense that the editors selected books on their merits and on what they thought would sell best, not on the campaigns. I also had the idea (articulated very well by RJ in one of his earlier posts) that having a strong campaign made for a stronger book launch, whether through Kindle Press or self published. If through Kindle Press, more views and nominations meant more free books out there, boosting the initial ranking and the chances of getting reviews. If self published, more views and nominations meant more awareness of the book than I usually have with a new release. I've tried several approach to book launches, but none of them have worked as well as Scout to get eyeballs on the book. Ads asking people to take a look at my Scout page have a higher conversion rate than I got from ads for release parties or new releases, and many people seemed to have liked what they saw--I've never had so many people wondering when the book was going to come out. I know all the nominators won't buy the book, but even if a few do, I'm that much ahead. Added to the people pulled in through advertising, Scout provides all that internal traffic I wouldn't have gotten through the launch advertising I did in the past.
> 
> None of that means you have to advertise during a Scout campaign to have a successful launch. I was also tailoring my approach to my previous experience. People who found my books have generally liked them, but it's taken quite a bit of push to get people to find them. That isn't true for every author. We all have different experiences, and what works for one isn't necessarily always the right strategy for another.


Hi Bill - I appreciate you sharing your outlook on this. My husband and I were talking about this last night, and he said that perhaps the entire nomination process is just a ruse to get traffic to Amazon. You see, I went into it believing that this was sort of like American Idol . . . people vote for the novels they like best, then KS is the J-lo and Harry Conick Jr. who make the final cuts. Due to my naivete, I became disillusioned. 

Like I said, I was totally naive about the entire process. I don't have a lot of books written like many of you here. I have my memoir anthology, Home Avenue, which I self-published after my indie contract ran out. I have my novel, Whit's End, which I just put through KS. I have two books started and lots more in my head. So, I'm new at this publishing thing. I much prefer the writing part over the publishing & marketing part.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think we all understand the point you're making and why you feel the way you do about it. (I'm not trying to zero in on just that, merely responding to your stated concern.) If it makes you feel any better about it, as far as selection goes, I believe we really are all on an equal footing. I have from time to time entertained the possibility that the campaigns were never intended to be that big a factor in decisionmaking but were designed rather to drive more traffic to Amazon and to the authors involved.


Interestingly I had a similar thought Bill! Except mine was basically that the whole system was designed to make both readers and authors feel that they have more control over the process when actually they don't.

That or a way to effectively gain reviews before the product launch, which is probably helpful for Amazon being able to market the books!


----------



## lauramg_1406

LoriDRV said:


> Me too, Kathy. I wrote them back and let them know exactly what I thought of their business. Like I said, I don't always do the popular thing.
> 
> It certainly seems like they're taking advantage of people who really want that publishing contract. I had one solicitor tell me that people pay up to $1,000 for the month's campaign. Uh-huh. She thought it would motivate me to hire her so I could keep up with the others in H&T, but it turned me in the opposite direction.


Quite frankly if I had that kind of money to throw at a KS campaign then I wouldn't be bothering with a KS campaign in the first place! That seems like a lot of money for something that is basically amounting to fake fans!


----------



## LoriDRV

Kay7979 said:


> I hope you don't feel like any of us were jumping on you. Speaking for myself, I understand you found Scout generally positive. I just don't want you to feel that you weren't on an equal footing.
> 
> I didn't pay for advertising, either, nor did I have bloggers promoting me, or any kind of extra exposure. On my last two days I tried a Facebook post boost, just to see what would happen, and I got a ton of "likes," probably on my cover art, but only a couple of clicks to my campaign. I ended up with 276 hours H&T and had 2100 page views. Other authors paid for various kinds of advertising and were on Hot &Trending far more than I was, but I don't believe it made any difference in the editors' decisions.
> 
> My initial reaction to advertising was the same as yours. It looked like Kindle Scout was a popularity contest and people with more contacts but an inferior book could prevail over someone with less contacts and a superior book. But after watching the process over a couple months, it became apparent that no one can buy his way into getting a book accepted. The extra exposure may come in handy for future sales, whether the participant is selected or not, and that's the main benefit of additional promotion.


Hi Kay,

Thanks for sharing about your fb boost. I always wondered how that might work. I thought I'd try it for my memoir anthology some time.

Like I told Bill, I went into this thing thinking it was like American Idol, except for authors. I was really clueless. So, finding out otherwise in the middle of my campaign was a let down.

My husband and I were discussing it last night, and he mentioned that maybe the entire nomination process is a ruse to draw traffic to Amazon. I didn't necessarily agree with that, although I'm sure the traffic to Amazon is part of it. However, perhaps maybe this is Amazon's way of finding novels they'd like to see published without having to go through the query and slush pile process. I wonder if they're even paying attention to the nominations and/or traffic at all.

If this were the case, though, I think I'd prefer it better if they at least were upfront about the nominations and tell authors it's just a way for them to get more exposure for their book.

Just a few extra thoughts on the topic. BTW, this has brought up a lot more questions to my mind. If I have time later, it might be fun for me to post them for discussion.


----------



## S.D.Engles

Goodmorning All,

Had some free slots so I nominated "Warriors" and "An Aching Kind of Growing" GOODLUCK!!!
And congrats to Jen on being selected!

Just put Ragdoll on to Amazon and waiting for the review to end. Fingers crossed!
Finally started work on book two so its good to keep busy.

Steve


----------



## Lori Saltis

jcarter said:


> Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


Yay! Congratulations. I love it when one of our group gets selected. I'm looking forward to reading Must Be Murder.


----------



## LoriDRV

James Ward said:


> $1000? Gosh, those people can't have much faith in their own work!


Yeah, well I'm sure she was just telling me this so that I'd feel like I needed to keep up with those people and hire her. I can't imagine people being that gullible, but who knows.


----------



## lauramg_1406

LoriDRV said:


> Just a few extra thoughts on the topic. BTW, this has brought up a lot more questions to my mind. If I have time later, it might be fun for me to post them for discussion.


^ Please do! I'm interested to know what you're thinking

On the Facebook boost thing, I've had one running for a couple of weeks (just on £1 a day) and from that (according to Facebook) I've had 2 link clicks...ultimately I've had more than that in one day organically from twitter, so I'm not convinced I'll be doing it again!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriDRV

lauramg_1406 said:


> Quite frankly if I had that kind of money to throw at a KS campaign then I wouldn't be bothering with a KS campaign in the first place! That seems like a lot of money for something that is basically amounting to fake fans!


Right? That's exactly why I said on my blog that if people were going to pay for marketing a KS campaign, then why not just self-publish and pay to promote without KS?

BTW, the woman who solicited me PM'd me on my FB author page. How RUDE!


----------



## RWhite7699

We do all this analysis on which book gets picked, and why? Is it the genre? Is it the stats? Is it the cover? I think it is none of the above. There are no qualifications except a good story well-written, of which there are many on this board. But they choose what they consider the best, and I'm sure it is sometimes a hard choice. Congrats to Jen and all the other winners!


----------



## lauramg_1406

LoriDRV said:


> Right? That's exactly why I said on my blog that if people were going to pay for marketing a KS campaign, then why not just self-publish and pay to promote without KS?
> 
> BTW, the woman who solicited me PM'd me on my FB author page. How RUDE!


Oh that is a outright no! Someone solicited me for a review via my book blog's fb page. I replied saying "sorry I don't accept review requests via Facebook" to which they told me my email wasn't easy to find! (It's listed very clearly on my blog). Some people are ridicolous

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lori Saltis

LoriDRV said:


> BTW, the woman who solicited me PM'd me on my FB author page. How RUDE!


That is rude. Sounds like she's the desperate one. Icky! I can't imagine anyone paying $1K to promote their book on Kindle Scout. One of the reasons I enrolled in KS is for the free promotion a campaign would bring, win or lose.


----------



## Kay7979

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> Thanks for sharing about your fb boost. I always wondered how that might work. I thought I'd try it for my memoir anthology some time.
> 
> Just a few extra thoughts on the topic. BTW, this has brought up a lot more questions to my mind. If I have time later, it might be fun for me to post them for discussion.


I found my experiment useful, and I plan to try another boosted post when I launch my book. One tidbit I came away with was that people loved my cover, and they probably thought the book sounded interesting, but they didn't vote on Scout because a lot of people don't own a Kindle, and don't realize they can get a free Kindle reading program for their computer or phone. That's the only thing that made sense. I tried two ads, with the first a general ad, just in New York (the results appeared to concentrate on NYC), and one that was US-wide, specifically targeting people who like to read. In both cases I got tons of "likes" which I found surprising, and when I checked the people's profiles, they were mostly people in their 20s, and the majority were black and Hispanic, with a fair amount of Asians as well. The main character in my book, shown on the cover, is 22, so the cover art seemed to appeal to that age group, but maybe most of these people buy paperbacks. That's one of the main reasons I'll be offering a paperback version of my book.

As for your other questions, post away. Some posters are previous KS "winners" that have seen a vast number of participants come through these pages. Others are current participants who are feeling their way through the maze as you are. And then there are a few like me who weren't selected, but like to stick around and offer useful (hopefully) comments and be supportive to other aspiring authors. I've met people here that I really hit it off with, and I hope to remain in contact with them for the duration of our writing careers.


----------



## R M Rowan

Hello! Congratulations to the recent successes. Having studied this for a few months, the selection process does seem a bit mysterious, but then again, most of what Amazon does is laced with a bit of intrigue. I have, however, decided to give it a go myself, just to see what happens. If the Keeper of the Thread wouldn't mind adding me to the list, I'd greatly appreciate it. I've already nominated the top three on the list. Good luck to everyone, and thank you!

Snow Song RM Rowan

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FUSRS954ABC8


----------



## Carey Lewis

James Ward said:


> Incidentally, has anyone got less than eight? I think we should keep a chart. After I get nil, the next goal should be to get nil _several days in a row_. We could genuinely have an all-time greatest invisible book!


Hahaha, I had a string of days where I bounced between two and three page views! I wouldn't be surprised if I finish with the all time lowest stats!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Correction: 0 views on the 13th and 14th (I believe that was during the time they were updating the stats). 

Looks like I win at being the invisible one!   Or sad


----------



## Patricia KC

AaronFrale said:


> I had no idea that horror was on the decline. But I wonder how much of that is just things coming in waves? Take vampires for instance, Interview with a Vampire, and it's all vampires, then everyone is sick of vampires, then Twlight, and vampires are cool again. Now people are sick of them.
> 
> I'd love to see data on how certain subgenres sell. Especially because I'm wondering if the Dystopian-topia we've been experiencing because of The Hunger Games, Maze Runner, and Divergent is coming to it's decline phase and the dystopian writers will have ride it out for a while.


It's been in decline, but it's having a bit of an uptick. Chuck Wendig blogged on the subject today. ( http://terribleminds.com/ramble/2016/10/26/why-is-horror-so-anathema-in-publishing/ Warning: Wendig is known for strong language, although this post is pretty mild.)

Addition: The NY Times has a "Best in New Horror" piece online today too, so there is hope--although the genre usually gets some attention around the end of October.


----------



## Patricia KC

jcarter said:


> Oh my gosh, am I seeing that right? What?!? I am STUNNED!


Congratulations! I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

Congratulations, Jen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> Thanks for sharing about your fb boost. I always wondered how that might work. I thought I'd try it for my memoir anthology some time.
> 
> Like I told Bill, I went into this thing thinking it was like American Idol, except for authors. I was really clueless. So, finding out otherwise in the middle of my campaign was a let down.
> 
> My husband and I were discussing it last night, and he mentioned that maybe the entire nomination process is a ruse to draw traffic to Amazon. I didn't necessarily agree with that, although I'm sure the traffic to Amazon is part of it. However, perhaps maybe this is Amazon's way of finding novels they'd like to see published without having to go through the query and slush pile process. I wonder if they're even paying attention to the nominations and/or traffic at all.
> 
> If this were the case, though, I think I'd prefer it better if they at least were upfront about the nominations and tell authors it's just a way for them to get more exposure for their book.


To put the first part in historical context, when Kindle Scout first launched, it got blasted by the Amazon haters. (I'm not saying Amazon is perfect by any means, but some people seem to overreact.) One of the biggest criticisms was that it was "just a popularity contest." A number of people argued that it was about who had the biggest social media following, with the consequence that some friends of mine who weren't good with social media decided not to enter. (I'm going to get in touch and suggest they reconsider.)

I'm not sure whether this critical barrage had any effect on Amazon or not, but if, as someone else suggested earlier, the first crop of entrants included a lot of 100% hot and trending that clearly were unpublishable, Amazon didn't want to get stuck paying $1500 advances and doing marketing for books that would prove the critics right. If Amazon had intended the nominations to determine the outcome, the execs must have changed their minds early on. Actually, the description of the program, though it implies readers play a large role, has always been vague, and Amazon said from the outset that popular acclaim would get someone "considered for a contract." In other words, they were always upfront about the fact that the nominators really didn't have the final say.

As much as I think transparency is important, I kind of understand why Amazon doesn't reveal the details of the process. Suppose the campaign stats really aren't that significant. Amazon says that, even with the caveat that nominations would help with later marketing, and, human nature being what it is, a lot of people would stop trying to drive traffic to their page. Though I'm not usually an advocate of paternalistic decision-making, authors really are better off treating the campaign like, well, a campaign and encouraging people to check their book out.

Like you, I was drawn to the egalitarian, anyone-could-win-a-contract concept. I still believe that's what Amazon is doing. It's just that anyone gets a shot with the editors rather than anyone can get a shot with enough nominations. As you yourself feared, a system based solely on voting has the potential to be gamed. American Idol was plagued by allegations of manipulation, technical failure, and other problems every single season.

This is my verbose way of suggesting you shouldn't feel let down. Just as you thought, everybody has an equal chance--it just doesn't happen in quite the way you thought it did.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Bill Hiatt said:


> To put the first part in historical context, when Kindle Scout first launched, it got blasted by the Amazon haters. (I'm not saying Amazon is perfect by any means, but some people seem to overreact.) One of the biggest criticisms was that it was "just a popularity contest." A number of people argued that it was about who had the biggest social media following, with the consequence that some friends of mine who weren't good with social media decided not to enter. (I'm going to get in touch and suggest they reconsider.)
> 
> I'm not sure whether this critical barrage had any effect on Amazon or not, but if, as someone else suggested earlier, the first crop of entrants included a lot of 100% hot and trending that clearly were unpublishable, Amazon didn't want to get stuck paying $1500 advances and doing marketing for books that would prove the critics right. If Amazon had intended the nominations to determine the outcome, the execs must have changed their minds early on. Actually, the description of the program, though it implies readers play a large role, has always been vague, and Amazon said from the outset that popular acclaim would get someone "considered for a contract." In other words, they were always upfront about the fact that the nominators really didn't have the final say.
> 
> As much as I think transparency is important, I kind of understand why Amazon doesn't reveal the details of the process. Suppose the campaign stats really aren't that significant. Amazon says that, even with the caveat that nominations would help with later marketing, and, human nature being what it is, a lot of people would stop trying to drive traffic to their page. Though I'm not usually an advocate of paternalistic decision-making, authors really are better off treating the campaign like, well, a campaign and encouraging people to check their book out.
> 
> Like you, I was drawn to the egalitarian, anyone-could-win-a-contract concept. I still believe that's what Amazon is doing. It's just that anyone gets a shot with the editors rather than anyone can get a shot with enough nominations. As you yourself feared, a system based solely on voting has the potential to be gamed. American Idol was plagued by allegations of manipulation, technical failure, and other problems every single season.
> 
> This is my verbose way of suggesting you shouldn't feel let down. Just as you thought, everybody has an equal chance--it just doesn't happen in quite the way you thought it did.


Agree with this.
Bill, I know this is your last day and I wish you all the best! Your posts have been helpful and insightful and I hope you'll stick around after!


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> I have two books started and lots more in my head. So, I'm new at this publishing thing. I much prefer the writing part over the publishing & marketing part.


Almost every self-published writer I've talked to about this feels the same way. We all wish we could just write and let someone else market. The ironic thing is that it's relative easy to hire out the publishing part (editing, proofing, formatting, cover design). It's virtually impossible to successfully farm out the marketing part. There are providers who sell large marketing packages, but little evidence that such packages produce anything like the results that would justify their prices. Then the campaign ends, and the marketing challenges resurface.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> Agree with this.
> Bill, I know this is your last day and I wish you all the best! Your posts have been helpful and insightful and I hope you'll stick around after!


Thanks, and I intend to stick around!

I'm not quite as efficient as Carey in terms of getting my next submission all done during the campaign. However, I have ideas for what the next one will be, depending upon whether or not I'm selected. (If yes, I'll submit book 2 in the same series. If no, I'll submit book 1 in a different series.)


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks, and I intend to stick around!
> 
> I'm not quite as efficient as Carey in terms of getting my next submission all done during the campaign. However, I have ideas for what the next one will be, depending upon whether or not I'm selected. (If yes, I'll submit book 2 in the same series. If no, I'll submit book 1 in a different series.)


I'm glad to hear you're sticking around. I can't believe your campaign is almost over. It seems like yesterday I was greeting you here on this thread. Your posts have been very informative, and I've read your posts elsewhere on the KBoards, regarding the self-publishing process, and gotten lots of useful insights, so THANKS. I think we KS alumni should stick together and help one another, whether we are selected or not. Best wishes on your book. I was glad to finally clear a spot so I could nominate you.


----------



## LoriDRV

Bill Hiatt said:


> As much as I think transparency is important, I kind of understand why Amazon doesn't reveal the details of the process. Suppose the campaign stats really aren't that significant. Amazon says that, even with the caveat that nominations would help with later marketing, and, human nature being what it is, a lot of people would stop trying to drive traffic to their page. Though I'm not usually an advocate of paternalistic decision-making, authors really are better off treating the campaign like, well, a campaign and encouraging people to check their book out.
> 
> This is my verbose way of suggesting you shouldn't feel let down. Just as you thought, everybody has an equal chance--it just doesn't happen in quite the way you thought it did.


Well, because I'm one of these people who says what I mean and means what I say, when things aren't what they appear, I have trouble trusting. I may not always like what I hear, but I prefer directness. I like to know what I'm dealing with.

Which leads me to saying that I'm not really sure if I believe I was on equal footing or not. Since the entire thing doesn't work the way they present it, I don't know what to believe. This is NOT to say that I wouldn't try it again. But, I'd go in with open eyes and just use it for exposure.


----------



## Lara B

I received my edited manuscript back today. In her overall notes, the editor said, "Your story is at turns light and humorous, then darker and spooky, then downright scary, then sexy, then it turns around and pulls at the heart strings. I love it! It’s a wild ride, and I think your readers will enjoy every twist and turn." I was nervous to get it back, but am feeling much better now


----------



## Kay7979

Lara B said:


> I received my edited manuscript back today. In her overall notes, the editor said, "Your story is at turns light and humorous, then darker and spooky, then downright scary, then sexy, then it turns around and pulls at the heart strings. I love it! It's a wild ride, and I think your readers will enjoy every twist and turn." I was nervous to get it back, but am feeling much better now


Excellent feedback! Looking forward to reading your book!


----------



## stillmyheart

Lara B said:


> I received my edited manuscript back today. In her overall notes, the editor said, "Your story is at turns light and humorous, then darker and spooky, then downright scary, then sexy, then it turns around and pulls at the heart strings. I love it! It's a wild ride, and I think your readers will enjoy every twist and turn." I was nervous to get it back, but am feeling much better now


Excellent! The overall notes in my letter were pretty great too. It's really nice to get that sort of... pre-release review. Sort of a validation, I suppose.


----------



## Steve Vernon

lossincasa said:


> Had an opening so I nominated
> Different Lee (Different Dragon Book 1) by Bill Hiatt, good luck!
> 
> On my part I'm running a thunderclap for Jester, it's out now on Amazon.
> Anyone has the time, I'll appreciate all the help and reciprocate of course
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49174-jester-the-free-promo
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M07VESR


I've got your Thunderclap covered.


----------



## 93023

Well, [redacted] was not selected.

Stats were 2100 page views, 461 hours on h&t, 41% kindle traffic, 59% direct.

If I had to guess why they didn't choose it, it was the ratio of kindle scout traffic vs my direct campaign. I also think that crime fiction isn't very popular right now so they're less inclined to take a chance (which tracks with what I heard from some of the agents that I pitched).

I'm self-publishing and it should be available on KDP tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone who nominated and for the support on this forum.

Hard at work on my next project, which should be ready for querying in the next few weeks.

Cheers,


----------



## JennyOBrien

[quote author=link=topic=213112.msg3389288#msg3389288 date=1477533437]
Well, [redacted] was not selected. 
I'm self-publishing and it should be available on KDP tomorrow. 
[/quote]
Good luck with that and be sure to post the link here.
Bill, fingers crossed for you. Today is my first day and I'm starting my next book, not that it will be finished in a month.

Steve, would you mind adding my link to the bottom of your list please, thanks
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27PQTX40V4ZSK


----------



## James Ward

Bill Hiatt said:


> Almost every self-published writer I've talked to about this feels the same way. We all wish we could just write and let someone else market. The ironic thing is that it's relative easy to hire out the publishing part (editing, proofing, formatting, cover design). It's virtually impossible to successfully farm out the marketing part. There are providers who sell large marketing packages, but little evidence that such packages produce anything like the results that would justify their prices. Then the campaign ends, and the marketing challenges resurface.


This raises a question. From what I've seen on this thread, almost everyone who doesn't make it says, "Well, now I'm off to self-publish on KDP." As if that's the only real alternative.

But why is this the best Plan B? Why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents? Yes, there's the infernal wait, but if you really want help with marketing, that would be a more constructive move.

Even better: why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents _while you're still in the program?_ After all, 99% of them take between 6-8 weeks to get back. When you've finally been rejected by KS, you'll only have 2-3 weeks to wait.

And if, by some horrible twist of fate, they all contact you after three days, and you still have 26 days to run on your KS campaign ... well, pretend you're ill or something. "Sorry, I had chicken pox. I couldn't get back to you till after it finished. That was on [insert end-date of KS campaign here]."


----------



## James Ward

James Ward said:


> This raises a question. From what I've seen on this thread, almost everyone who doesn't make it says, "Well, now I'm off to self-publish on KDP." As if that's the only real alternative.
> 
> But why is this the best Plan B? Why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents? Yes, there's the infernal wait, but if you really want help with marketing, that would be a more constructive move.
> 
> Even better: why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents _while you're still in the program?_ After all, 99% of them take between 6-8 weeks to get back. When you've finally been rejected by KS, you'll only have 2-3 weeks to wait.
> 
> And if, by some horrible twist of fate, they all contact you after three days, and you still have 26 days to run on your KS campaign ... well, pretend you're ill or something. "Sorry, I had chicken pox. I couldn't get back to you till after it finished. That was on [insert end-date of KS campaign here]."


Sorry, I just noticed that was my fortieth post. I'm opening a bottle of champagne.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Lara B said:


> I received my edited manuscript back today. In her overall notes, the editor said, "Your story is at turns light and humorous, then darker and spooky, then downright scary, then sexy, then it turns around and pulls at the heart strings. I love it! It's a wild ride, and I think your readers will enjoy every twist and turn." I was nervous to get it back, but am feeling much better now


Well done, Lara! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Michele Brouder

JennyOBrien said:


> Good luck with that Dale and be sure to post the link here.
> Bill, fingers crossed for you. Today is my first day and I'm starting my next book, not that it will be finished in a month.
> 
> Steve, would you mind adding my link to the bottom of your list please, thanks
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27PQTX40V4ZSK


Jenny, I'm delighted to see this up there! Love the trope and the setting and read the excerpt and loved it. It's so nice to see some more romance coming up!


----------



## bfleetwood

James Ward said:


> This raises a question. From what I've seen on this thread, almost everyone who doesn't make it says, "Well, now I'm off to self-publish on KDP." As if that's the only real alternative.
> 
> But why is this the best Plan B? Why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents? Yes, there's the infernal wait, but if you really want help with marketing, that would be a more constructive move.
> 
> Even better: why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents _while you're still in the program?_ After all, 99% of them take between 6-8 weeks to get back. When you've finally been rejected by KS, you'll only have 2-3 weeks to wait.
> 
> And if, by some horrible twist of fate, they all contact you after three days, and you still have 26 days to run on your KS campaign ... well, pretend you're ill or something. "Sorry, I had chicken pox. I couldn't get back to you till after it finished. That was on [insert end-date of KS campaign here]."


Hi James 
When I wasn't selected, I did wonder about re-starting the rounds of literary agents and publishers (the few that accept unsolicited manuscripts) but prior to my KS campaign I had already spent 2 years sending in a total of 24 submissions. (This may seem a small number to others but I only sent in 2 at a time to give agents the opportunity to look at the work exclusively - yes I was rather naive!) After 2 years I had received 13 politely worded rejections, 1 suspect offer (wanting me to pay a large sum to go ahead) and 10 didn't even bother to reply. Soul destroying! I was about to give the self-publishing a go when Kindle Scout came up and now I am going ahead with it as I just want to get on with writing and have folk read my work. 
The KS campaign has given me a platform I would not otherwise have had, and taught me such a lot about marketing, plus I have 'met' some really great people on both this thread and other forums which has made the experience extremely positive despite Chroma: Imogen's Secret not being selected.
If folk on this campaign have not tried agents / rare publishers that will look at unsolicited work, it probably is worth a try. It will all depend on how long you are prepared to keep trying to get someone's attention. 
Good luck! B


----------



## Lara B

Michele Brouder said:


> Well done, Lara! Can't wait to read it.


Thanks, Michele! I'll be picking up A Whyte Christmas 



Kay7979 said:


> Excellent feedback! Looking forward to reading your book!


Thank you, Kay! i hope you enjoy it  Beyond the Forest looks like a fun fantasy - looking forward to it!



stillmyheart said:


> Excellent! The overall notes in my letter were pretty great too. It's really nice to get that sort of... pre-release review. Sort of a validation, I suppose.


Thanks, Mary! My complimentary copy of No Safe place is on my device - just need a bit of time to read it. And it's already released! Quick turn time for you which is awesome!


----------



## Michele Brouder

James Ward said:


> This raises a question. From what I've seen on this thread, almost everyone who doesn't make it says, "Well, now I'm off to self-publish on KDP." As if that's the only real alternative.
> 
> But why is this the best Plan B? Why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents? Yes, there's the infernal wait, but if you really want help with marketing, that would be a more constructive move.
> 
> Even better: why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents _while you're still in the program?_ After all, 99% of them take between 6-8 weeks to get back. When you've finally been rejected by KS, you'll only have 2-3 weeks to wait.
> 
> And if, by some horrible twist of fate, they all contact you after three days, and you still have 26 days to run on your KS campaign ... well, pretend you're ill or something. "Sorry, I had chicken pox. I couldn't get back to you till after it finished. That was on [insert end-date of KS campaign here]."


I can't speak for others but as for myself, I've spent the last 10 years writing manuscripts, learning my craft and submitting, submitting, submitting. I've hundreds of rejections. I've sent to agents and publishers, hearing back from some and not others. I've received personal notes from agents encouraging me to keep writing and that they'd like to see my next manuscript. Then there was a contract with Harlequin and then that fell through. Lots of close calls.I'm done with all that. It has exhausted me. And I'm no spring chicken and I don't want to wait around anymore for a reply that could either take 6 months or not come at all. So I self-published my first book. And you know what? I like self-publishing because I have the control and it all falls on me. The process of submitting and waiting takes a long time. Personally, I feel lucky to be a writer at a time when the publishing industry is being revolutionized by ebooks. There is so much to learn and everything is so fluid right now.


----------



## James Ward

bfleetwood said:


> Hi James
> When I wasn't selected, I did wonder about re-starting the rounds of literary agents and publishers (the few that accept unsolicited manuscripts) but prior to my KS campaign I had already spent 2 years sending in a total of 24 submissions. (This may seem a small number to others but I only sent in 2 at a time to give agents the opportunity to look at the work exclusively - yes I was rather naive!) After 2 years I had received 13 politely worded rejections, 1 suspect offer (wanting me to pay a large sum to go ahead) and 10 didn't even bother to reply. Soul destroying! I was about to give the self-publishing a go when Kindle Scout came up and now I am going ahead with it as I just want to get on with writing and have folk read my work.
> The KS campaign has given me a platform I would not otherwise have had, and taught me such a lot about marketing, plus I have 'met' some really great people on both this thread and other forums which has made the experience extremely positive despite Chroma: Imogen's Secret not being selected.
> If folk on this campaign have not tried agents / rare publishers that will look at unsolicited work, it probably is worth a try. It will all depend on how long you are prepared to keep trying to get someone's attention.
> Good luck! B


I must admit, writing to literary agents is soul-destroying. I say "is" rather than "can be" because I've never experienced it in any other way. If I decide to go via that route this time, it will be different. Previously, I had little confidence in my ability to write; but since I last approached a literary agent, five years ago, I've done an awful lot of writing, and had incredible feedback from all kinds of sources. I used to approach literary agents as if I was asking them to do me a favour (like you, I didn't like to approach too many at once: what if two or more wanted it simultaneously?) I wouldn't be as timorous now. I've always got KDP to fall back on; I know the basics of marketing; I'm always going to write another book. In short, I've got lots of tricks up my sleeve.

I suspect the same is true of you. The more we write, the stronger we get.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Well, because I'm one of these people who says what I mean and means what I say, when things aren't what they appear, I have trouble trusting. I may not always like what I hear, but I prefer directness. I like to know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> Which leads me to saying that I'm not really sure if I believe I was on equal footing or not. Since the entire thing doesn't work the way they present it, I don't know what to believe. This is NOT to say that I wouldn't try it again. But, I'd go in with open eyes and just use it for exposure.


Just as long as you don't give up! Having taught for 36 years, I know how worthwhile teaching is, but one has to avoid getting discouraged by all the BS that surrounds it and makes the job exponentially more difficult.

I think self publishing is much the same. it is definitely worthwhile, but there are a lot of things that can discourage a person. Just look at the 62 plus pages about the recent KU problems. I ran into someone I know from KDP forum who was letting the whole thing totally get to him. Then there are the Nook people worried about the redesign over there that most of them think will break everything.

That's not to say that we should bury our heads in the sand and just ignore problems. It is to say that we need to keep them in perspective and not let them weigh us down. If there is something that can be done about a problem, we should by all means do it. For example, the people reporting anomalous KU data to Amazon should definitely keep it up. People should not decide to drop out of KU, however, unless they think they can make more by going wide. I see a lot of people trying to solve a 50% unexplained drop in KU pages by making it 100%. I've always looked at KU in strict business terms: is it profitable or not? Even with occasional wonkiness, it still makes me far more money than going wide did, so I stay in, regardless of Amazon screwups. If it ceases to be profitable, I'll be out ASAP. If there is anything I can do to make the process better, I'll do it. (I frequently offer suggestions to Amazon, though I'm not sure any of them have ever been implemented.) Beyond that, I put the parts of the problem I have no control over out of my mind.


----------



## James Ward

Michele Brouder said:


> I can't speak for others but as for myself, I've spent the last 10 years writing manuscripts, learning my craft and submitting, submitting, submitting. I've hundreds of rejections. I've sent to agents and publishers, hearing back from some and not others. I've received personal notes from agents encouraging me to keep writing and that they'd like to see my next manuscript. Then there was a contract with Harlequin and then that fell through. Lots of close calls.I'm done with all that. It has exhausted me. And I'm no spring chicken and I don't want to wait around anymore for a reply that could either take 6 months or not come at all. So I self-published my first book. And you know what? I like self-publishing because I have the control and it all falls on me. The process of submitting and waiting takes a long time. Personally, I feel lucky to be a writer at a time when the publishing industry is being revolutionized by ebooks. There is so much to learn and everything is so fluid right now.


I entirely agree with you, Michele. The whole process of submitting and waiting is miserable. I just wonder if it would be any different (for me, at least) nowadays. In the past when I used to submit, I printed off three chapters of my manuscript, wrote a covering letter and sent those, plus a stamped addressed envelope, to an agent in London, from whom I didn't expect to hear for about eight weeks. During those eight weeks, I didn't do anything writing-based at all. I just sat on my hands. And felt frustrated. (The record for an agent getting back to me, by the way, was two years!)

Nowadays, I can be doing a lot, and I don't have to sit worrying about whether Fenella Carter-Polkinghorne (they all seem to have names like that, and they all seem to live within ten minutes of each other in Central London) is going to instruct me to spend 10 pounds sending her my complete manuscript ("no return postage, thank you, if I decide not to go ahead with it, I'll recycle it").

Sorry, Michele, I'm going off on a bit of a rant. My original point was that, for those writers who'd like above all a hand with marketing (in response to Bill's point), Random House or Penguin would probably be at least as good as KS. The only problem is, to get to someone like that, you've got to go through Fenella Carter-Polkinghorne.


----------



## bfleetwood

James Ward said:


> I must admit, writing to literary agents is soul-destroying. I say "is" rather than "can be" because I've never experienced it in any other way. If I decide to go via that route this time, it will be different. Previously, I had little confidence in my ability to write; but since I last approached a literary agent, five years ago, I've done an awful lot of writing, and had incredible feedback from all kinds of sources. I used to approach literary agents as if I was asking them to do me a favour (like you, I didn't like to approach too many at once: what if two or more wanted it simultaneously?) I wouldn't be as timorous now. I've always got KDP to fall back on; I know the basics of marketing; I'm always going to write another book. In short, I've got lots of tricks up my sleeve.
> 
> I suspect the same is true of you. The more we write, the stronger we get.


I agree with you James - I certainly wouldn't be as timorous in any future approach. Just hoping that a rip-roaring success with an independently published book will have agents and publishers hammering down my door  Now wouldn't that be nice! B


----------



## bfleetwood

James Ward said:


> you've got to go through Fenella Carter-Polkinghorne.


Brilliant - love it


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Ward said:


> This raises a question. From what I've seen on this thread, almost everyone who doesn't make it says, "Well, now I'm off to self-publish on KDP." As if that's the only real alternative.
> 
> But why is this the best Plan B? Why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents? Yes, there's the infernal wait, but if you really want help with marketing, that would be a more constructive move.
> 
> Even better: why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents _while you're still in the program?_ After all, 99% of them take between 6-8 weeks to get back. When you've finally been rejected by KS, you'll only have 2-3 weeks to wait.
> 
> And if, by some horrible twist of fate, they all contact you after three days, and you still have 26 days to run on your KS campaign ... well, pretend you're ill or something. "Sorry, I had chicken pox. I couldn't get back to you till after it finished. That was on [insert end-date of KS campaign here]."


I'm a firm believer that one size does not fit all. Traditional publishing is the best route for some. Here's why I'm putting the idea on the shelf for now (except trying again through Kindle Scout).

First, getting published by one of the Big Five is astronomically unlikely. It could take years, if it happens at all. Also, if you're not an A list author, you may not get as much promotion as you think. I've seen a number of midlist authors complain about that very thing. Publishers tend to throw most of their weight behind proven sellers and/or celebrity books with a built-in base. Also, a number of folks who used to be trad published have verified that the publisher loses interest really easily. A number of them (even one who seems to have contempt for self publishing) self publish now because the publisher showed them the door after three or four books. (The books seem to have sold reasonably well, but not quite as well as the publisher would have liked.)

Second, though the small publisher situation is less cutthroat and easier to get into, sometimes even without an agent, the results may not be much different from self publishing. I've identified a number of imprints that might be good fits for my books, but when I look up their titles, they often aren't doing any better than mine, at least to judge by Amazon ranking. That may be a good path to take if one wants the extra prestige of being traditionally published, but otherwise I'm not seeing the benefit. Small publishers often lack the pull with bookstores to get much shelf space (supposedly one of the key advantages to traditional publishing), and they tend not to provide very much marketing. In fact, there's an increasing trend to expect the author to do the bulk of the marketing. For example, one publisher asks for a business plan with each manuscript submitted. Another makes vague references to authors being willing to put energy behind marketing their own books. My favorite, though, was that one that, except for debut authors, would only consider writers making $5000 or more per year on their own. In other words, a lot of the more accessible publishers don't seem to provide the marketing support that would be the best reason to seek a publisher in the first place.

I do know some authors who are very happy with a small publisher who shares their vision. In that case, they may do about as well as if they self published but have that little prestige bump and, because of the shared vision, don't really lose creative control--the other potential problem with traditional publishers.

Agents these days often require prior publishing experience (with self publishing emphatically not counting), are so selective getting in the door is as unlikely as getting a Big Five contract, or are closed to new clients "except on referral." They also specialize in particular types of literature. Four years ago, when I was first thinking about agents, I checked a lot of listings in Writer's Market. The closest agent who was willing to take books that were both fantasy and young adult was in Chicago. I'm in LA. So much for having much of a personal relationship with the agent! Then there is the recent issue of agents slipping language into the contract that gives them a cut of writing profits from all projects, even those on which they didn't represent the writer. If, for example, you have an agent who exclusively deals with fiction, and you self publish some nonfiction, that agent could still be entitled to a cut.

Finally, Author Earning Reports suggest that self publishing is actually the lucrative pathway. True, there is a huge group of self published authors who make nothing--just as there is a huge slush pile in traditional publishing. If, however, one looks at the numbers for recently debuting writers (within the last two years) over 1000 self published authors are making a living at it, as compared to 500 traditionally published authors. Yes, the AER is based on an estimating methodology that some have questioned, but it's still the best data out there. The big earners in trad publishing are the authors who've been at it for years and are in many cases household names. Newer authors haven't fared so well, and that point is confirmed by sources besides AER. (In both the US and the UK, the average author income is well below the level at which one could live comfortably on it, and the stats I saw were based on trad published authors.)

Personally, I never expected to make a living at writing, and I'm certainly not now. However, if the odds are I won't make a living at it either way, why not retain creative control and avoid all the other hassles of the trad world?

I actually wrote Different Lee with the thought of shopping it around if it didn't get selected in Scout, but having studied the publishers I was going to submit to more thoroughly, I'm more inclined to self publish.


----------



## lincolnjcole

James Ward said:


> Even better: why not send it off to a bunch of literary agents _while you're still in the program?_ After all, 99% of them take between 6-8 weeks to get back. When you've finally been rejected by KS, you'll only have 2-3 weeks to wait.


Careful with this one. You could possibly submit to literary agents, but you definitely cannot submit to anywhere else while your book is with Kindle Scout because you already agreed to their exclusivity contract. I agree that sending off to agents can't hurt (though, some will want to represent you to Amazon, which is hilarious...they basically can do nothing for you because the contract is set in stone but they still want to take 10%) but make sure you aren't overstepping the limits.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Careful with this one. You could possibly submit to literary agents, but you definitely cannot submit to anywhere else while your book is with Kindle Scout because you already agreed to their exclusivity contract. I agree that sending off to agents can't hurt (though, some will want to represent you to Amazon, which is hilarious...they basically can do nothing for you because the contract is set in stone but they still want to take 10%) but make sure you aren't overstepping the limits.


A lot of agents say upfront that they won't accept simultaneous submissions, which would rule out anyone whose book is in Kindle Scout, though one could I suppose submit a different book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just picked up _Ragdoll_ and _Shepherd_, and I started reading _Shadowbane_. This thread is going to keep me very busy. (Well, that and the fact I have three novels and a possible textbook in the pipeline.)


----------



## Carey Lewis

I wouldn't mind weighing in on this topic of self pub vs. trad/ agent.

While my book Warriors is in the campaign for Scout, I wrote another book, Mr. Miracle, which I was originally going to submit to Scout when Warriors was up. However, I think I'm going to try to hook an agent with it now. 

I have only been self pubbing since the summer, but I've realized I lack one great talent when it comes to self pubbing: I really suck at marketing. 

I left my job and life behind in Toronto one day with only a week's worth of prep to backpack across Southeast Asia. On a Monday I decided I was leaving and the following Monday I was on a plane headed for Bangkok, that's how fast it was. I'm currently in Thailand and writing like a fiend now that I've had time to rediscover my passion.  The reason I bring that up is because I have ZERO money. I actually spent a lot of it to buy a laptop which has Thai characters on the keyboard which I think is pretty rad.

The KDP forum is pretty bad if you're going to ask a question. The most common answer is to google the question. Apparently, a lot of members don't think a forum is for asking questions. But fair enough, I google it. It's incredibly overwhelming. There are so many people telling you what you should do which contradicts what others tell you to do, there is dated information that no longer applies, information that works for some and not others, and then there's of course the scammers out there that you also have to be leery of. There are specific answers that get technical in dealing with Adwords, or AMS ads, or Facebook ads - people telling you both that they work and that they don't. 

I don't know about any of you, but when my brain gets overwhelmed, I need a nap. I just can't do it, so I need to learn all this and decipher it in small chunks.

And again, I have ZERO money because I eat rice for dinner and I'm jealous when someone feeds a homeless dog. If I do feel able to part with some money, who do I give it to? Read Robin, Bargain Boosky, Book Bub, others I've never heard of? Even the legit ones are hit or miss with customer experiences. I wrestled with doing a Fiverr thing and caved, thinking it was only five bucks, and it got me nothing.

Then we get to the traditional/ agents, something I understand more from trying to snag one as a screenwriter for a few years, many years ago. It's funny you mention those things Bill, because I've read there are a lot of agents that want new authors, and I've read a few interviews where agents understand that you are simultaneously querying.
There is so much information and most of it is not factually based. I've read the same things, about trad authors coming over, trad is on the decline, trad makes you pimp your own book, market your own stuff etc. Where I read those things has mostly been on self pub pages. Like any group, they'll skew stats to make their stance more grounded.

I'm not saying one is wrong or one is right. I won't lie and say I'm not drawn to the idea of holding a book that's been published by a legit company, that put it into stores that I didn't make happen. Or being able to say my book was published by so and so. I can't tell you how rad I think that would be! I also think it would be rad to get a book out there with an Amazon imprint!

For me, I am going to use this book to explore another facet of the business. While I'm shopping it around, I'll be writing another one. I seem to be able to get one done a month right now, so I can self publish while Mr. Miracle makes it's way around, and if it doesn't get a bite, I can always self publish it later. If I don't like the contract, I'll turn it down. Just like you need to know what you're buying when you put out an ad (or so I've read), if you don't like it, you don't buy it. The same with the contracts. Don't like it, don't sign.

I don't know how everyone finds the time in the day to write, research, market, monitor ads, new ads, blog, post to message boards   keep abreast of the business, design covers, develop marketing strategies etc. It really just shuts down my brain. I have nothing but the utmost respect to those of you that can do this. I'll learn it if I have to, and it'll be a slow process, but if I can get someone that already knows that stuff to take at least part of it off my hands so I can do what I wish to do, which is write, I'll gladly take that offer.

That's all  Time to find out why that dog down there's so fat and see where he goes. Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## Steve Vernon

Shucks, I'm getting old. I nearly forgot to update the list today.

So let's get right to it, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
3 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
4 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
7 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
7 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
7 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
7 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
7 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
8 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
10 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
11 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
14 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
14 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
18 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
21 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
22 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
25 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
28 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
29 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Michele Brouder said:


> Jenny, I'm delighted to see this up there! Love the trope and the setting and read the excerpt and loved it. It's so nice to see some more romance coming up!


Thanks Michele for that, 
I'm pleased to hear you'll be publishing soon as it's what I read too &#128518;


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm a firm believer that one size does not fit all.


This. So much this. I've heard and read a lot of heated arguments over self vs traditional publishing. Neither route is easy, and it all comes down to what is right for you.

On another note, my campaign starts its second week today, and I don't know how you all survive the stress. I suck at marketing, and it's killing me!


----------



## Kay7979

I agree wholeheartedly with Bill's post. It was tough for me to let go of the idea of traditional publishing, but I'm 61, and I have other books in the pipeline that I want published in the next year or two. A three chapter sample of Beyond the Forest spent six or seven months at Angry Robot Books during their last "Open Door" period, and when they sent me the rejection email, I decided I was through waiting for publishers. They received 1100+ submissions, and last I knew, a few people were still waiting for an answer!

As Bill correctly points out, the big publishing houses don't do much to market you unless you're a household name. If you're the typical author you get an initial advertising push, and your book had better perform well. After six to twelve months, unless your book is doing extremely well, it will be replaced in bookstores by the newest books on the publisher's list. Unless you're doing your own promos, you'll sink into obscurity, just as many Indie authors do who don't want to self-promote. 

Here's another interesting angle about Kindle Scout that occurred to me last night. Traditional publishers monitor the pulse of the market and chose books that (hopefully) will perform well right NOW. After the initial marketing blitz, they are under no obligation to support the author's work. If trends change, and what's popular today isn't popular next year, so be it. Contrast that with Kindle Scout. Amazon and the author enter into a five year commitment period, and Amazon is obligated to provide some degree of support for your book for the duration. Yes, some books get more promotion than others, but unlike the Trad Pubs, they're obligated to support your book, even if your subgenre has gone stone cold dead. So, it stands to reason that the editors think long and hard about not only the marketability of your book TODAY, but its future marketability. I'm guessing that's another factor in their decision-making process. 

My own book is a blend of urban fantasy and epic/high fantasy. I think it will appeal to readers of both subgenres, but the editors may have worried that neither set of readers would embrace it, and there's no way to know until someone pushes the publish button! That kind of decision is tough enough without worrying how marketable a book will be two to five years from now.


----------



## LoriDRV

Michele Brouder said:


> I can't speak for others but as for myself, I've spent the last 10 years writing manuscripts, learning my craft and submitting, submitting, submitting. I've hundreds of rejections. I've sent to agents and publishers, hearing back from some and not others. I've received personal notes from agents encouraging me to keep writing and that they'd like to see my next manuscript. Then there was a contract with Harlequin and then that fell through. Lots of close calls.I'm done with all that. It has exhausted me. And I'm no spring chicken and I don't want to wait around anymore for a reply that could either take 6 months or not come at all. So I self-published my first book. And you know what? I like self-publishing because I have the control and it all falls on me. The process of submitting and waiting takes a long time. Personally, I feel lucky to be a writer at a time when the publishing industry is being revolutionized by ebooks. There is so much to learn and everything is so fluid right now.


Love this post, Michele. It just about sums it up for me, too (especially the 'no spring chicken' part). It seems like so many others have control over our work ... whether it gets published or not, a publisher's contract rules, how it should be edited, etc. With self-publishing, we have more control, but even Amazon has some control over how we sell. At least there are more choices this way and we can get our work out there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoriDRV

Bill Hiatt said:


> Just as long as you don't give up! Having taught for 36 years, I know how worthwhile teaching is, but one has to avoid getting discouraged by all the BS that surrounds it and makes the job exponentially more difficult.
> 
> I think self publishing is much the same. it is definitely worthwhile, but there are a lot of things that can discourage a person. Just look at the 62 plus pages about the recent KU problems. I ran into someone I know from KDP forum who was letting the whole thing totally get to him. Then there are the Nook people worried about the redesign over there that most of them think will break everything.
> 
> That's not to say that we should bury our heads in the sand and just ignore problems. It is to say that we need to keep them in perspective and not let them weigh us down. If there is something that can be done about a problem, we should by all means do it. For example, the people reporting anomalous KU data to Amazon should definitely keep it up. People should not decide to drop out of KU, however, unless they think they can make more by going wide. I see a lot of people trying to solve a 50% unexplained drop in KU pages by making it 100%. I've always looked at KU in strict business terms: is it profitable or not? Even with occasional wonkiness, it still makes me far more money than going wide did, so I stay in, regardless of Amazon screwups. If it ceases to be profitable, I'll be out ASAP. If there is anything I can do to make the process better, I'll do it. (I frequently offer suggestions to Amazon, though I'm not sure any of them have ever been implemented.) Beyond that, I put the parts of the problem I have no control over out of my mind.


Thank you for the encouragement, Bill. Like I told Michele, it seems like others have control of our work. Even if we sell it on our own, Amazon has their rules as well, but at least we have more freedom and can get our work out there. And, don't worry, I won't give up. I'm just new at doing this self-publishing stuff and I'm trying to learn how to do things.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey, as I said, there is no one size that fits all. You make a good point about data, and I too have seen data on both sides of most questions. And yes, the data favorable to self pubbing comes from self pubbers--just as the data favorable to trad comes from trad published authors or the publishers themselves. (I once saw a trad author arguing she'd never self publish because self published authors spend 90% of their time promoting. FYI, I've never met a self published author who spent anywhere near that much time on promotion.)

Yes, publishers are looking for new people, though the cynical side of me thinks new people really means the author of the next _50 Shades_ or _Harry Potter_. It also means successful self pubbers. I've known people the trads started circling when they hit 100,000 copies or so. Are they looking to find young talent without a premade bestseller to nurture? Not that I've noticed.

Yes, some agents are certainly open to simultaneous submissions. Remember, though, that information about agents that comes from agents tends to have the same kind of bias you mentioned earlier. Naturally, an agent is going to think going with an agent is the best route.

That's not to say that lightning never strikes. One of my former students got a contract with Random House when he was about twenty, so it does happen.

In your situation, particularly if you continue writing like a fiend, I'd suggest trying to hook an agent but also keeping up a flow of self-published material for some immediate income. The process of finding an agent and then a publisher could conceivably take years. Then it can take a trad publisher as long as three years to bring the book out, though you probably would get your advance before that. (My former student's book has been in the publishing process for at least two years.)

I'm going to be checking out your Kindle Scout submission soon, but your last post was so witty and interesting I can't help thinking you'll achieve publishing success at some point.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Steve Vernon said:


> Shucks, I'm getting old. I nearly forgot to update the list today.
> 
> So let's get right to it, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Different Lee by Bill Hiatt
> 3 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 4 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
> 7 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 7 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 7 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 7 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> 7 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
> 8 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 10 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 11 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 14 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 14 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 18 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 21 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 22 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 25 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 28 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Thanks for taking the time to do this, Steve!


----------



## James Ward

Carey Lewis said:


> There is so much information and most of it is not factually based. I've read the same things, about trad authors coming over, trad is on the decline, trad makes you pimp your own book, market your own stuff etc. Where I read those things has mostly been on self pub pages. Like any group, they'll skew stats to make their stance more grounded.


I think this is probably true. There's nothing to say you have to be either/ or, and there are probably lots of disillusioned self-publishers. But they don't appear on any forums, because where do you go, once even self-publishing's failed for you?

I'm not even saying keep a foot in both camps. Maybe that's not possible. Just don't reject one viable route on the basis of hearsay.


----------



## James Ward

lincolnjcole said:


> Careful with this one. You could possibly submit to literary agents, but you definitely cannot submit to anywhere else while your book is with Kindle Scout because you already agreed to their exclusivity contract.


Thanks for this, Lincoln. I'd quite forgotten about it actually. It is a very valid point.


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Ward said:


> I'm not saying keep a foot in both camps. Maybe that's not possible. Just don't reject one viable route on the basis of hearsay.


Actually, it's very possible. Authors who both trad publish and self publish are often referred to as hybrids, and there are a fair number of them. An author I recently became aware of, Christopher Nuttall, has something like thirty books, some published by a variety of different small publishers and others self published.

A common pattern seems to be to sell the most marketable books to publishers and then self publish the passions projects that the publishers have qualms about. Occasionally, people also self publish older trad published works after the rights revert.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I think that self publishing offers the control that a lot of authors like to keep. I know I'm struggling at the moment with being out of control of my published works (they're with a  small publisher) as I think there's several reasons they're not selling (or I assume they're not as I haven't had any sales figures in a long time).

What Kindle Scout does that appeals to me is the marketing side of things. 

I'll be honest as a newbie author the trad publishing system sounds daunting and I'm very reluctant to try that way!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill, thank you so much for the kind words, I hope I can live up to expectations!

I think we are agreeing on a lot of the same points, yet veering off into different directions (self pub vs trad). I think I'll give it a shot, and like I said, if it takes a long time, I can self publish in the interim, which is what I've been doing anyway. But I wouldn't mind seeing what else is out there. Maybe I'll have a bad experience, hopefully not. Either way, hopefully I'll have an experience one way or the other!

I was just merely giving my 2 cents as to why I'm going to give it a shot going another route. Hahaha, maybe I should have thought about my audience first (a self pubbing board). It's like preaching veganism in a steak house!


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> I started reading _Shadowbane_.


Thanks Bill. I hope you like it.

Just waiting for Different Lee to close out so I can add The Ceiling Man. 

BTW...I totally agree with marketing being the hardest part of this gig. Email is the best way, but getting real people to give up their emails is tough. I think I will just get back to my next novel and hope those who find Shadowbane enjoy it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Bill, thank you so much for the kind words, I hope I can live up to expectations!
> 
> I think we are agreeing on a lot of the same points, yet veering off into different directions (self pub vs trad). I think I'll give it a shot, and like I said, if it takes a long time, I can self publish in the interim, which is what I've been doing anyway. But I wouldn't mind seeing what else is out there. Maybe I'll have a bad experience, hopefully not. Either way, hopefully I'll have an experience one way or the other!
> 
> I was just merely giving my 2 cents as to why I'm going to give it a shot going another route. Hahaha, maybe I should have thought about my audience first (a self pubbing board). It's like preaching veganism in a steak house!


Not at all! A community with no room for diversity of opinion isn't really a community at all.


----------



## Patricia KC

AuthorFrancois said:


> Thanks Bill. I hope you like it.
> 
> Just waiting for Different Lee to close out so I can add The Ceiling Man.
> 
> BTW...I totally agree with marketing being the hardest part of this gig. Email is the best way, but getting real people to give up their emails is tough. I think I will just get back to my next novel and hope those who find Shadowbane enjoy it.


Thank you!

I have Different Lee nominated. Bill, if I didn't mention it, the title alone grabbed my attention!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have Different Lee nominated. Bill, if I didn't mention it, the title alone grabbed my attention!


Thanks!

It's hard to focus on the last day of the campaign. My mind keeps drifting back to it...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> I was just merely giving my 2 cents as to why I'm going to give it a shot going another route. Hahaha, maybe I should have thought about my audience first (a self pubbing board). It's like preaching veganism in a steak house!


I forgot to mention that publishing through Kindle Scout is traditional publishing, though admittedly the setup is different from what most publishers would do. That means anyone in this thread is open to traditional publishing in some form. So you're not really preaching veganism in a steak house. It's a little more like preaching veganism at a salad bar with some non-Vegan items.


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> Love this post, Michele. It just about sums it up for me, too (especially the 'no spring chicken' part). It seems like so many others have control over our work ... whether it gets published or not, a publisher's contract rules, how it should be edited, etc. With self-publishing, we have more control, but even Amazon has some control over how we sell. At least there are more choices this way and we can get our work out there. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Lori!


----------



## stillmyheart

Lara B said:


> Thanks, Mary! My complimentary copy of No Safe place is on my device - just need a bit of time to read it. And it's already released! Quick turn time for you which is awesome!


Yes! I'm very happy it went so quickly for me, but I know that's not the norm. I'm excited to read yours as well!


----------



## S.D.Engles

Well Ragdoll is on Amazon so I can finally say it. "Hole Crap! I'm and author!" lol... 

Bill I hope you like the book. I look forward to reading yours.

To weigh in on the recent topic. I never really considered anything but self-publishing. Even though I live in the Los Angeles area I've noticed that all the bookstores near me have closed up. Now I have to drive miles to get to the nearest Barnes and Noble. So most of my book buying is done online these days and thats the future. The days of big publishers and fighting for book space are fading away just like the big TV networks. 

So now to get to work on marketing. Any thoughts on the best way to get reviews?

Steve


----------



## LoriDRV

Carey Lewis said:


> I wouldn't mind weighing in on this topic of self pub vs. trad/ agent.
> 
> While my book Warriors is in the campaign for Scout, I wrote another book, Mr. Miracle, which I was originally going to submit to Scout when Warriors was up. However, I think I'm going to try to hook an agent with it now.
> 
> I have only been self pubbing since the summer, but I've realized I lack one great talent when it comes to self pubbing: I really suck at marketing.
> 
> I left my job and life behind in Toronto one day with only a week's worth of prep to backpack across Southeast Asia. On a Monday I decided I was leaving and the following Monday I was on a plane headed for Bangkok, that's how fast it was. I'm currently in Thailand and writing like a fiend now that I've had time to rediscover my passion.  The reason I bring that up is because I have ZERO money. I actually spent a lot of it to buy a laptop which has Thai characters on the keyboard which I think is pretty rad.
> 
> I don't know how everyone finds the time in the day to write, research, market, monitor ads, new ads, blog, post to message boards  keep abreast of the business, design covers, develop marketing strategies etc. It really just shuts down my brain. I have nothing but the utmost respect to those of you that can do this. I'll learn it if I have to, and it'll be a slow process, but if I can get someone that already knows that stuff to take at least part of it off my hands so I can do what I wish to do, which is write, I'll gladly take that offer.
> 
> That's all  Time to find out why that dog down there's so fat and see where he goes. Maybe I'll get lucky


Carey - Your LIFE sounds like a novel. If you weren't across the world, I'd be happy to make you a hefty pot of pasta fagioli, and I wouldn't even give any to my dog (or a homeless dog). lol

Soooo, how are you writing while you're backpacking? And, how are you even connecting with these boards? I want to read about your experiences backpacking across SE Asia. I follow a blogger who did that, and when she returned, blogged about it. Now she has a pretty large blog following. She started the blog (as did I) to first get a following before publishing her work. She certainly has that now.

My life is boring, so I found your post interesting and funny. But, I also related to the last thing you said. I have no idea how authors find the time to write and do all the rest of those things you mentioned. I have a friend who does SO much with her writing and self-publishing. She's making money now, but it's certainly not enough for all the work she does. She works constantly. She's tried all kinds of strategies to promote her work, and they're paying off. I don't know how she does it all.


----------



## ....

James Ward said:


> you've got to go through Fenella Carter-Polkinghorne.


Lol! Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Carey Lewis

LoriDRV said:


> Carey - Your LIFE sounds like a novel. If you weren't across the world, I'd be happy to make you a hefty pot of pasta fagioli, and I wouldn't even give any to my dog (or a homeless dog). lol
> 
> Soooo, how are you writing while you're backpacking? And, how are you even connecting with these boards? I want to read about your experiences backpacking across SE Asia. I follow a blogger who did that, and when she returned, blogged about it. Now she has a pretty large blog following. She started the blog (as did I) to first get a following before publishing her work. She certainly has that now.
> 
> My life is boring, so I found your post interesting and funny. But, I also related to the last thing you said. I have no idea how authors find the time to write and do all the rest of those things you mentioned. I have a friend who does SO much with her writing and self-publishing. She's making money now, but it's certainly not enough for all the work she does. She works constantly. She's tried all kinds of strategies to promote her work, and they're paying off. I don't know how she does it all.


Thank you Lori, I would eat sooooo much of that pasta! Despite, what they say, it's sort of hard to find decent pasta in Southeast Asia 

Also, thank you for giving me the push to publish an article I wrote about why I'm traveling to my blog. I wrote it awhile ago, but just never thought any use to put it online anywhere. You can check it out on my blog if you want at http://careylewis.com/blog

That reminds me of other things I'm not good at that I need to know to make it as an author - designing a website, seo, mailing lists etc. It's all so exhausting!

My fiance and I set up a travel blog if anyone wants to check that out at http://apermanentvacation.com. Her (Jay) articles are really good and mine are just more day to day meanderings and observations I wrote while we were traveling. I should really get those updated. Just another thing to work on.

We've settled in Chiang Mai, Thailand, for the time being, that's how I'm able to be online and working so much. But even when we were in Malaysia, I was still plugging away at the computer when I could (traveling since March, got a laptop and started writing in the summer). It was pretty rad to be sitting on a jetty at night, listening to the waves and watching the fishing boats out in the distance while I plucked away!

Anyways, hope you enjoy the article and the travel blog!


----------



## LoriDRV

Carey Lewis said:


> Thank you Lori, I would eat sooooo much of that pasta! Despite, what they say, it's sort of hard to find decent pasta in Southeast Asia
> 
> Also, thank you for giving me the push to publish an article I wrote about why I'm traveling to my blog. I wrote it awhile ago, but just never thought any use to put it online anywhere. You can check it out on my blog if you want at http://careylewis.com/blog
> 
> That reminds me of other things I'm not good at that I need to know to make it as an author - designing a website, seo, mailing lists etc. It's all so exhausting!
> 
> My fiance and I set up a travel blog if anyone wants to check that out at http://apermanentvacation.com. Her (Jay) articles are really good and mine are just more day to day meanderings and observations I wrote while we were traveling. I should really get those updated. Just another thing to work on.
> 
> We've settled in Chiang Mai, Thailand, for the time being, that's how I'm able to be online and working so much. But even when we were in Malaysia, I was still plugging away at the computer when I could (traveling since March, got a laptop and started writing in the summer). It was pretty rad to be sitting on a jetty at night, listening to the waves and watching the fishing boats out in the distance while I plucked away!
> 
> Anyways, hope you enjoy the article and the travel blog!


Thanks for the link to your blog, Carey. I just read it and I'm posting a comment. I'm glad you're traveling with your fiance. It's good you both have a companion. The blogger I follow was a young woman traveling alone, and she went into some dangerous areas. It's a blessing she didn't have any serious trouble, but squeezed out of some scary spots.

I brought up cooking you pasta, because that's one of my trademarks from my memoir anthology. I grew up Italian not knowing how to cook, but don't worry, I learned . . . and got pretty good at it.  If you and your fiance ever decide to return, stop by in Chicago, I'll cook for you both.


----------



## 93023

Hey everyone:

Here's the link to [redacted]on Amazon:

To tag on to the earlier thread, I'm self-publishing it because I've already queried ~70 agents and a few small press publishers, one of whom almost picked it up. Some of the agents gave me feedback saying it was a good book and they liked my writing but didn't think they could sell it as a first novel--its a period (1980s) crime piece. A few advised me to lead with a contemporary crime novel instead--which I have since written and am editing now, will start pitching it soon.

I'm reminded that Raymond Chandler was 51 when he published _The Big Sleep_ in 1939 and he set the standard by which all private detective novels are (rightly) still judged.

I believe in my book, I'm very proud of it and I think that it is marketable. Sometimes the agents and the publishers miss one.


----------



## jcarter

Just wanted to add my thoughts about self-publishing. When I wrote my first book, I tried to go traditional, and I got endless rejection letters. I remember one letter in particular. I know it was meant to be encouraging, and part of it went something like this: "We might be wrong. Assume we are wrong. Move forward believing that you've got the next Great American Novel, and we will be sorry one day for turning it down."

Somehow, that didn't encourage me. 

For me, there are days when self-publishing feels a little lonely, but for the most part, it's been really rewarding. After I got my coming-of-age stories out of me, I wrote a series of early reader chapter books--primarily because I wanted my daughters to read something better than Junie B. Jones. My daughters both had the same first grade teacher, and as it turned out, I ended up becoming pretty good friends with her. The last couple years I've gotten to go into her classroom and read my books to her students--even though my daughters are in third and fourth grades now--and there is nothing better than having a first grade audience. Six year olds are amazing! When I go pick my daughters up from school, bunches of kids from Mrs. Foster's class come up and give me hugs. I know that wouldn't wouldn't be the case if I tried to sell those books traditionally because the books no doubt would have been rejected. (Just being realistic.) C'mon, who doesn't want to be treated like a rock star among six year olds at a tiny elementary school in suburban San Diego county!?!?!  

But really, I'm just grateful that I get to write. So many people think they could write a book, but so few people really do. We're actually writers! We've done it! And we live in such an amazing time for publishing. Not only have we written our stories, but we actually can share them in amazing way. It's helpful to get a Bookbub slot when it comes to sharing the stories, but Bookbub or not, we have many different opportunities. I'll be able to tell my daughters that I never gave up on my dreams, and everyone here can say the same to friends and family. I'm so grateful for that.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Bill Hiatt said:


> Almost every self-published writer I've talked to about this feels the same way. We all wish we could just write and let someone else market. The ironic thing is that it's relative easy to hire out the publishing part (editing, proofing, formatting, cover design). It's virtually impossible to successfully farm out the marketing part. There are providers who sell large marketing packages, but little evidence that such packages produce anything like the results that would justify their prices. Then the campaign ends, and the marketing challenges resurface.


Marketing is like pulling teeth, and I'd love to find someone to handle it all, but I wouldn't trust them to do what I can. Two years ago it was easy in this self-publishing world (at least to me) but now nothing that worked before is working. I could hire a book tour group and instantly get feedback. I don't know if it's the recent flood of books or I'm just losing my touch. The reason I am trying the KindleScout thing is because my marketing efforts are not giving me the push I used to get. I went from an 80k year down to a 20k one. I've been lucky for years (and I do see it as luck because there are better authors out there) finally back in the real world of working a job outside of writing and have no idea how people work and do this! I was spending 4-6 hours a day marketing and don't have that luxury anymore. I'd love to be traditionally published but never had much luck with submissions to those companies.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

KCecala said:


> Um, Michele, I think I agree with Lori on this issue of people 'buying into' the H+T list...only because I've actually received several solicitations from individuals offering 'specialized' Kindle Scout marketing for a small fee...sigh. I just refuse to start spending any $$$ this early in the game. And if I never make H+T, so be it. I'm just happy to be in there campaigning. I spent years sending snail-mail query letters to literary agents and publishing houses and this Kindle Scout thing, even with its flaws, is a far more sensible and kinder process than trad publishing could ever come up with!


I was hit with two emails the day my book went up on the Kindle Scout nomination page. Have to love people trying to make a buck, but no thank you. People will either see my book and want to vote on it or not. I did my part. Put out a blog post on my site, notified my mailing lists, and shared on my facebook and twitter page.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Johnny Dracula said:


> You know what's really annoying?
> 
> Reading through the excerpt for the 16th time and only now, spotting a glaring typo! I swear typos breed like bacteria.


I definitely feel you there! I had my book edited and typos were still missed...


----------



## lauramg_1406

jcarter said:


> Somehow, that didn't encourage me. C'mon, who doesn't want to be treated like a rock star among six year olds at a tiny elementary school in suburban San Diego county!?!?!


This! I totally get it. I'm a Brownie Guide Leader (they're 7-10 years old so ever so slightly older) but it gives me the same feeling (I'm 24 so they don't quite see me as a maternal figure)

Though I very much hope it'll be a while before they read any of my books!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele Brouder

Michelle Hughes said:


> Marketing is like pulling teeth, and I'd love to find someone to handle it all, but I wouldn't trust them to do what I can. Two years ago it was easy in this self-publishing world (at least to me) but now nothing that worked before is working. I could hire a book tour group and instantly get feedback. I don't know if it's the recent flood of books or I'm just losing my touch. The reason I am trying the KindleScout thing is because my marketing efforts are not giving me the push I used to get. I went from an 80k year down to a 20k one. I've been lucky for years (and I do see it as luck because there are better authors out there) finally back in the real world of working a job outside of writing and have no idea how people work and do this! I was spending 4-6 hours a day marketing and don't have that luxury anymore. I'd love to be traditionally published but never had much luck with submissions to those companies.


I agree Michelle. I find the marketing to be very time consuming and taking away from the writing. I feel the publishing world is constantly changing and what is working today won't work next year, as you've pointed out. When I read how you went from 80k to 20k I became physically ill and only because I've had 2 years like that in my entire work lifetime and I know what that entails. But, being forward thinking myself, I have an 11 year old son who is very tech savvy and creative. Any time I need to do something on the laptop or phone and I'm not sure, he does it for me. So, I've decided that when he's a little older (and taking into account the labor laws, I'm hiring him part time to help me out with this stuff. He was showing me his artwork he's doing in school and I'm thinking book cover designer in my head.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yesterday, just after lunchtime, I got a phone call from the CTV television station asking if I could get myself downtown to Halifax's Old Burying Ground for a brief interview regarding the history of Halloween. Well, it was 1pm and I had to be downtown at work by 3pm so I said "Sure, if we can do this at 2pm."

I prepared a few rough notes for a very brief interview and then got my pants on and headed for the bus. I swung by a local Farmer's Market to pick up a cabbage so that I could mention the French Shore tradition of Cabbage Night.

I got to the graveyard a little early. There was a cruise ship in town so the graveyard was fairly bustling with tourists going around snapping pictures with their telephones - and does ANYONE else out there really miss honest-to-Kodak cameras?

The interviewer and her one-man camera crew showed up and I greeted them at the graveyard gate with a firm handshake.

"What's the cabbage for?" the camera man asked.

"That's my lucky cabbage," I explained. "I never leave home without it."

They shot the interview and I went to work. I'd left a note on my Facebook page and phoned my wife to watch the interview for me. They will, apparently, be putting a link up to the interview and I'll post it here when I can.

And - if you are wondering about the cabbage connection you can check out my blog entry right here.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/10/05/cabbage-night-colcannon-and-creativity-2/

So let's get right to it, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
3 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
6 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
6 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
6 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
6 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
6 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
7 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
9 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
10 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
13 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
13 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
17 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
20 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
21 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
24 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
27 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
27 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
28 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## KCecala

Michelle Hughes said:


> I was hit with two emails the day my book went up on the Kindle Scout nomination page. Have to love people trying to make a buck, but no thank you. People will either see my book and want to vote on it or not. I did my part. Put out a blog post on my site, notified my mailing lists, and shared on my facebook and twitter page.


 I have to admit it's tempting when you see those page-view numbers bumping along the bottom, especially when you think you've done all you can do. But I've been putting my energies into preparing for what I think will be inevitable, publishing myself after the campaign's over. My day job--teaching English ESL--is equally demanding but we have to persevere, right? Good luck to you Michelle!

Oh, and love the cabbage story Steve!


----------



## lincolnjcole

KCecala said:


> I have to admit it's tempting when you see those page-view numbers bumping along the bottom, especially when you think you've done all you can do. But I've been putting my energies into preparing for what I think will be inevitable, publishing myself after the campaign's over. My day job--teaching English ESL--is equally demanding but we have to persevere, right? Good luck to you Michelle!
> 
> Oh, and love the cabbage story Steve!


I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just take things one step at a time and try to have fun with everything.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Well, now my waiting begins. Thanks to all of you for your continuing encouragement and support.  (I think I missed thanking some of you along the way, for which I apologize. Sometimes I had difficulty keeping up with the flow of posts.)

Final stats: 510 H & T
Page Views: 3758
33% internal traffic vs. 67% external

At one point my internal traffic was as low as 24%, but it rose steadily in the final days. I would speculate that being on the ending soon and hot and trending lists probably contributed to that outcome.


----------



## Used To Be BH

S.D.Engles said:


> Well Ragdoll is on Amazon so I can finally say it. "Hole Crap! I'm and author!" lol...
> 
> Bill I hope you like the book. I look forward to reading yours.
> 
> To weigh in on the recent topic. I never really considered anything but self-publishing. Even though I live in the Los Angeles area I've noticed that all the bookstores near me have closed up. Now I have to drive miles to get to the nearest Barnes and Noble. So most of my book buying is done online these days and thats the future. The days of big publishers and fighting for book space are fading away just like the big TV networks.
> 
> So now to get to work on marketing. Any thoughts on the best way to get reviews?
> 
> Steve


I must not have looked closely enough at your bio. I didn't realize this was your first book. That makes the experience very special (and probably made Kindle Scout a little more stressful!)

Reviews tend to come very slowly. The estimate used to be about one per hundred sales, but I think the figure is higher now. The first step would be to try Facebook groups. There are some that exist to put writers together with potential reviewers. Reviewers will expect a free copy of the book in exchange for an honest review.

Promotions that increase sales may tend to increase reviews somewhat, though there isn't always a relationship. If you have a little budget for advertising, I would start promoting. Some of the bigger companies will want to see a certain number of positive reviews, but there are others who are willing to promote new releases. Since during your first thirty days (and to a lesser extent the first ninety), your book is more visible, it's wise to do what you can to promote.

One interesting promotional alternative is CoPromote. It can be free, though to make it work on a free basis, you have to have some social media following. You earn reach by sharing the posts and tweets of others, and, since a lot of authors use it, it's fairly easy to find material your fans might find interesting. (I always vett the potential shares carefully to make sure I'm sharing books that look like good reads and not just whatever floats by.) You spend reach when others share your posts. If you have 500 followers on Twitter, for example, every tweet you share earns you 500 reach. If you someone with 1000 followers shares your tweet, you spend 1000. You can buy reach to get started or as a supplement, but with enough followers, you shouldn't have to. (The service connects to Twitter, Facebook--though they were offline with that for so long their FB community is currently tiny--Instagram, Tumblr, and YouTube.) CoPromote tends to cite increased reach based on the total number of followers or fans someone has, which obviously creates an inflated impression of how much impact the CoPromote boost has. In my own tests using two similar posts, the copromoted one reached about ten times as many people as the noncopromoted one.

Social media in general is a long-term strategy, though, not a quick fix. It takes time to build your base, and more time before the people following you become true fans and actually buy your books.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Thank you Lori, I would eat sooooo much of that pasta! Despite, what they say, it's sort of hard to find decent pasta in Southeast Asia
> 
> Also, thank you for giving me the push to publish an article I wrote about why I'm traveling to my blog. I wrote it awhile ago, but just never thought any use to put it online anywhere. You can check it out on my blog if you want at http://careylewis.com/blog
> 
> That reminds me of other things I'm not good at that I need to know to make it as an author - designing a website, seo, mailing lists etc. It's all so exhausting!
> 
> My fiance and I set up a travel blog if anyone wants to check that out at http://apermanentvacation.com. Her (Jay) articles are really good and mine are just more day to day meanderings and observations I wrote while we were traveling. I should really get those updated. Just another thing to work on.
> 
> We've settled in Chiang Mai, Thailand, for the time being, that's how I'm able to be online and working so much. But even when we were in Malaysia, I was still plugging away at the computer when I could (traveling since March, got a laptop and started writing in the summer). It was pretty rad to be sitting on a jetty at night, listening to the waves and watching the fishing boats out in the distance while I plucked away!
> 
> Anyways, hope you enjoy the article and the travel blog!


I just read the article, and it's amazing. It confirms what I was thinking about how good a writer you are.

It's hard to sell memoirs and similar things unless you're famous, but maybe you could create a slightly fictionalized version that would work as a novel. I could also see the general idea becoming a movie.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I've noticed something odd with my Kindle Scout stats (said just about everyone who has ever used Kindle Scout! 

So I use Google URL shortener, especially when writing tweets, and according to Google's stats I've had more clicks from there than I've had external views according to Kindle Scout. Now I know Kindle Scout stats are a day behind what google has, but my page views have been fairly consistent. I've compared day to day clicks and there seem to be a few days where the google stats seem different to my Kindle ones. 

The only thing I can think of is maybe it's a time zone difference thing. 

But any thoughts?

p.s. I'm not overly concerned, I've got to the point where I've accepted what will happen will happen, but that just isn't stopping me from obsessing slightly!


----------



## jcarter

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, now my waiting begins. Thanks to all of you for your continuing encouragement and support.  (I think I missed thanking some of you along the way, for which I apologize. Sometimes I had difficulty keeping up with the flow of posts.)
> 
> Final stats: 510 H & T
> Page Views: 3758
> 33% internal traffic vs. 67% external
> 
> At one point my internal traffic was as low as 24%, but it rose steadily in the final days. I would speculate that being on the ending soon and hot and trending lists probably contributed to that outcome.


Fingers crossed, Bill!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> I've noticed something odd with my Kindle Scout stats (said just about everyone who has ever used Kindle Scout!
> 
> So I use Google URL shortener, especially when writing tweets, and according to Google's stats I've had more clicks from there than I've had external views according to Kindle Scout. Now I know Kindle Scout stats are a day behind what google has, but my page views have been fairly consistent. I've compared day to day clicks and there seem to be a few days where the google stats seem different to my Kindle ones.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is maybe it's a time zone difference thing.
> 
> But any thoughts?
> 
> p.s. I'm not overly concerned, I've got to the point where I've accepted what will happen will happen, but that just isn't stopping me from obsessing slightly!


I believe Google is more generous in counting page views than most others. I have noticed that my WordPress stats never agree with my Google analytics for the same site, and that WordPress is always lower. I would speculate this is because Google defines what constitutes a view more liberally.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> Fingers crossed, Bill!


Fingers, toes, and anything else I can find to cross!

I'm trying hard not to get my hopes unrealistically high. I'm looking forward to the release of the book--whatever form that takes.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just read the article, and it's amazing. It confirms what I was thinking about how good a writer you are.
> 
> It's hard to sell memoirs and similar things unless you're famous, but maybe you could create a slightly fictionalized version that would work as a novel. I could also see the general idea becoming a movie.


Keep talking to me like that Bill and I'm going to get a crush on you  Hahahaha, I'm joking, but seriously, thank you very much for the kind words, I want to frame them!

Best of luck with the campaign, from what I've read and seen, I think you have a really great shot!


----------



## RWhite7699

Good luck, Carey, Brittany and Mark. You fill my nom slots today.


----------



## Carey Lewis

RWhite7699 said:


> Good luck, Carey, Brittany and Mark. You fill my nom slots today.


Thanks Ruth!

I've been trying my best not to think about it. I won't lie though, I've had daydreams where I imagined opening my email and got one from Scout saying I've already been selected, don't worry about the campaign. Hahaha, then I open my email to see the only new one I got was a reply to this thread. Then I come here and distract myself and the world starts turning again.


----------



## PattiLarsen

Hola, Scouters! I hope everyone's campaigns are rocking along and that you're all pumped about next steps, no matter the outcome.

I promised a quick update on my Kindle Press title, Eve, that was selected for publication by KS and came out in June. I just received word I paid out my advance in September, so I'm happy to say things are going well! (I even made a little money, enough for dinner out, at least LOL) It's been a great experience all around, especially having two sequels ready when the book launched (it made a difference and though I decided to step back from finishing the full six books until I see how things go from here, I'm pretty happy with the results). Hope that helps/offers encouragement/answers questions for those of you wondering what may happen if you get a contract. 

Good luck to everyone and happy scouting!


----------



## LoriDRV

Okay, so my current nominations are: Seeing Blue, What She Inherits (love a good ghost story), An Aching Kind of Growing. 

I have two more on my list to Nominate. I think I can get them in under the wire.

Good luck to you Bill. 

Jen, loved what you shared about self-pub. Thanks for sharing more about yourself.  

It's nice getting to know everyone here.


----------



## Michele Brouder

PattiLarsen said:


> Hola, Scouters! I hope everyone's campaigns are rocking along and that you're all pumped about next steps, no matter the outcome.
> 
> I promised a quick update on my Kindle Press title, Eve, that was selected for publication by KS and came out in June. I just received word I paid out my advance in September, so I'm happy to say things are going well! (I even made a little money, enough for dinner out, at least LOL) It's been a great experience all around, especially having two sequels ready when the book launched (it made a difference and though I decided to step back from finishing the full six books until I see how things go from here, I'm pretty happy with the results). Hope that helps/offers encouragement/answers questions for those of you wondering what may happen if you get a contract.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and happy scouting!


That's amazing, Patti! Well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Michele Brouder

I've nominated Carey & Brittany. Best of luck!


----------



## R M Rowan

With my open slot I nominated  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner  .
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Michele Brouder said:


> I agree Michelle. I find the marketing to be very time consuming and taking away from the writing. I feel the publishing world is constantly changing and what is working today won't work next year, as you've pointed out. When I read how you went from 80k to 20k I became physically ill and only because I've had 2 years like that in my entire work lifetime and I know what that entails. But, being forward thinking myself, I have an 11 year old son who is very tech savvy and creative. Any time I need to do something on the laptop or phone and I'm not sure, he does it for me. So, I've decided that when he's a little older (and taking into account the labor laws, I'm hiring him part time to help me out with this stuff. He was showing me his artwork he's doing in school and I'm thinking book cover designer in my head.
> 
> Nice to meet you Michele! The older three are huge help! Two of them are in college though and the other works full time and has a child so their time is limited as well. We're trying to work out a plan  I'm getting used to being back in the working world and it is nice to have a STEADY paycheck again. Not to mention the IRS has been killing me so this will help out at tax time


----------



## Michelle Hughes

KCecala said:


> I have to admit it's tempting when you see those page-view numbers bumping along the bottom, especially when you think you've done all you can do. But I've been putting my energies into preparing for what I think will be inevitable, publishing myself after the campaign's over. My day job--teaching English ESL--is equally demanding but we have to persevere, right? Good luck to you Michelle!
> 
> Oh, and love the cabbage story Steve! (Ditto Steve
> 
> At the moment my fan base is doing an okay job I guess? 37 Hours in Hot & Trending 369 Total page views for the first two days. Keeping them interested for 30 days LOL I can't even keep myself interested in one thing for 30 days  Very nice to meet you KC. I work in a sleep lab (former Respiratory chick) I still have two little people in my house (3 grown kids) and with working nights 7-7 I'm trying to do promotion before they get home, keep my house from looking like a tornado moved through it, and manage to find a few hours of sleep in between. It's an interesting ride though..


----------



## SG

Great to have the up to date list for nominating. My slots are staying full


----------



## LoriDRV

I thought I'd jump in on the submitting-to-publishers conversation.

I had a huge problem finding publishers that would publish my genre. My novel is contemporary women's fiction, a family saga. There is some romance mixed in, but the focus is on dysfunctional spousal and family relationships. In addition, I cannot bring myself to write erotic love scenes. I even tried, and my critique group ripped those scenes to shreds, so out they came.

Having said that, about 18 months ago (the last time I queried Whit's End from KS), I only found about a half-dozen publishers accepting my genre, and two of them were Christian publishers. However, there is no talk of faith or Christianity in the book. There is talk of praying on occasion. Since there are no blatant sex scenes and there is a moral message, I thought it could suit them.

One of the Christian publishers read the entire novel and loved it. I even spoke personally with the editor who read mine. She said she wasn't sure if their editor-in-chief would publish it since there was an extra-marital affair in it. Unfortunately, the editor-in-chief rejected it because of the affair.

Of course, I got rejections from the others, except for one, which I never heard from before I moved out of state. I never did contact them again, and now it's too late.

I received one rude response back, and it had nothing to do with my novel. I was basically told how ignorant I was to query them because they were strictly romance. When I asked if she had any publishers she could recommend, she told me to google it. Ha.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> I thought I'd jump in on the submitting-to-publishers conversation.
> 
> I had a huge problem finding publishers that would publish my genre. My novel is contemporary women's fiction, a family saga. There is some romance mixed in, but the focus is on dysfunctional spousal and family relationships. In addition, I cannot bring myself to write erotic love scenes. I even tried, and my critique group ripped those scenes to shreds, so out they came.
> 
> Having said that, about 18 months ago (the last time I queried Whit's End from KS), I only found about a half-dozen publishers accepting my genre, and two of them were Christian publishers. However, there is no talk of faith or Christianity in the book. There is talk of praying on occasion. Since there are no blatant sex scenes and there is a moral message, I thought it could suit them.
> 
> One of the Christian publishers read the entire novel and loved it. I even spoke personally with the editor who read mine. She said she wasn't sure if their editor-in-chief would publish it since there was an extra-marital affair in it. Unfortunately, the editor-in-chief rejected it because of the affair.
> 
> Of course, I got rejections from the others, except for one, which I never heard from before I moved out of state. I never did contact them again, and now it's too late.
> 
> I received one rude response back, and it had nothing to do with my novel. I was basically told how ignorant I was to query them because they were strictly romance. When I asked if she had any publishers she could recommend, she told me to google it. Ha.


It's definitely challenging to sell a book that crosses genre lines in some ways. It's not even always easy to market it as a self publisher. However, books like that are one of the sources of innovation. Sure, there are a lot of ardent genre fans who object to changes from the norm, but there are also always readers looking for something new.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Have you thought about trying to get an agent? A lot of publishing houses won't look at a manuscript unless it comes from an agent, and agents can get your manuscript in front of many more people because that's what they do. From what I understand, it's hard to find anything larger than a small house that will accept unsolicited material.


----------



## Kay7979

I haven't done this myself, but I heard on a podcast that it is acceptable to query an editor at one of the major publishers. If you should be so lucky that the editor actually reads and likes your query, and writes back asking you to send your sample chapters/the entire manuscript, it is no longer "unsolicited."


----------



## KCecala

LoriDRV said:


> I thought I'd jump in on the submitting-to-publishers conversation.
> 
> I had a huge problem finding publishers that would publish my genre. My novel is contemporary women's fiction, a family saga. There is some romance mixed in, but the focus is on dysfunctional spousal and family relationships. In addition, I cannot bring myself to write erotic love scenes. I even tried, and my critique group ripped those scenes to shreds, so out they came.
> 
> Having said that, about 18 months ago (the last time I queried Whit's End from KS), I only found about a half-dozen publishers accepting my genre, and two of them were Christian publishers. However, there is no talk of faith or Christianity in the book. There is talk of praying on occasion. Since there are no blatant sex scenes and there is a moral message, I thought it could suit them.
> 
> One of the Christian publishers read the entire novel and loved it. I even spoke personally with the editor who read mine. She said she wasn't sure if their editor-in-chief would publish it since there was an extra-marital affair in it. Unfortunately, the editor-in-chief rejected it because of the affair.
> 
> Of course, I got rejections from the others, except for one, which I never heard from before I moved out of state. I never did contact them again, and now it's too late.
> 
> I received one rude response back, and it had nothing to do with my novel. I was basically told how ignorant I was to query them because they were strictly romance. When I asked if she had any publishers she could recommend, she told me to google it. Ha.


 Lori, we have more in common than I realized, in regards to subject matter. And now you know why I self-publish, because of editors like that. But there IS a market for your work! I tend to write frankly about love and sex, in and out of marriage, and my characters are usually angst-ridden lapsed Catholics still carrying around baggage from their strict upbringing. This really isn't specific genre writing, it verges on the literary. It also falls into the classification of 'upmarket' women's fiction. This is a popular classification for traditional publishers but very hard to get into, and also, I can tell you, very hard to pull off as a self-pubbed author. But I'm learning as I go along. My last novel, The Novice Master, (sorry, not pictured below yet) did well enough to keep me going and got very good reviews (from complete strangers!) But this is the kind of writing I do, and you gotta do what you need to do, right? But I'm definitely not the girl to give out marketing advice--yet. Hang in there!


----------



## LoriDRV

Thanks, Bill, Carey, Kay and Kathy for responding to my post.

Carey - I don't really wan to search for an agent. It's super hard to get into a mainstream big publisher even with an agent. I tried the small presses when I queried. I didn't want to have to promote, and that's the reason why I entered KS. But, I really don't want to deal with a publisher. A few of my author friends were published by small presses, and they both were so restricted. They had very little say over their work.

I'm struggling with how to self-publish now. I only published my short story anthology, and it was easy, because it was only 21 pages. 

Anyone have a link with tutorials on how to upload a novel? I don't know how to put in chapter links (is that what you call it when you can click on a chapter number and go to that page?) Also, I'm looking for reviewers, if anyone has a list they can share.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Thanks, Bill, Carey, Kay and Kathy for responding to my post.
> 
> Carey - I don't really wan to search for an agent. It's super hard to get into a mainstream big publisher even with an agent. I tried the small presses when I queried. I didn't want to have to promote, and that's the reason why I entered KS. But, I really don't want to deal with a publisher. A few of my author friends were published by small presses, and they both were so restricted. They had very little say over their work.
> 
> I'm struggling with how to self-publish now. I only published my short story anthology, and it was easy, because it was only 21 pages.
> 
> Anyone have a link with tutorials on how to upload a novel? I don't know how to put in chapter links (is that what you call it when you can click on a chapter number and go to that page?) Also, I'm looking for reviewers, if anyone has a list they can share.


It's been a long time since I've done the TOC manually, because I use Scrivener, which automates the process. I think I remember that common advice used to be to use the Smashwords style guide. I know you're talking about an Amazon upload, but the SSG explains how to do the TOC in Word so that it will work properly after conversion to mobi.

I wish I had a list of reviewers. I saw someone in another thread talking about lining up over 200 bloggers to review his new release and almost fainted.


----------



## Kyla S

Hello everyone,
Here it is, my Kindle Scout novel, _Beneath The Skin_:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36W8TB8PMYWIX

My campaign ends the day before my birthday. 

I've nominated _Warriors_, _War of the Worlds_, and _An Aching Kind of Growing_. I think _Aching_ and _Beneath The Skin_ are the same genre, i.e. YA Contemporary/girl goes through hell and comes out the other side a kick-ass survivor. If neither of us make it, Brittany, we should band together and do cross-promos. I haven't seen other books like ours on kboards yet.

I'm excited to finally a part of this awesome thread!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Kyla S said:


> Hello everyone,
> Here it is, my Kindle Scout novel, _Beneath The Skin_:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36W8TB8PMYWIX
> 
> My campaign ends the day before my birthday.
> 
> I've nominated _Warriors_, _War of the Worlds_, and _An Aching Kind of Growing_. I think _Aching_ and _Beneath The Skin_ are the same genre, i.e. YA Contemporary/girl goes through hell and comes out the other side a kick-ass survivor. If neither of us make it, Brittany, we should band together and do cross-promos. I haven't seen other books like ours on kboards yet.
> 
> I'm excited to finally a part of this awesome thread!


Hi Kyla, Nice to meet you. I saw your cover (great cover). We finish on th same day. I don't have a slot free but have saved your title. Good luck with it


----------



## Johnny Dracula

KP's response time has been phenomenal, but I'm having a beach of a time getting the excerpt fixed. Had some issues with the initial upload and the MS has some lingering capitalization errors that aren't in my MS. Good thing I decide to read through it, albeit two weeks late! 

People, double check your uploaded MS. The conversion wasn't smooth and I wasn't diligent. 

Still have over 4.5k views at least. *shrug*


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Okay, I'm completely jumping on the band wagon.

My novel's up for Kindle Scout as well, and I could use as much help as I can get. I don't have a harem of loyal fans (as this will be my first publication.) My novel's called LOVE, LIES, & CLONES and here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3R3Q9XVZ9Q91M It's a mystery/thriller (touch of romance/scifi) about a clone's desperate search for her father.

It would be fantastic if you'd check it out and if you find it worthy of your vote -- yay! I'd be happy to return the favor.


----------



## Steve Vernon

On the road today. First downtown for a two o'clock storytelling at the Spring Garden Road library and then we hit the highway for another evening presentation at White Point Lodge.

So let's get right to it, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Warriors by Carey Lewis
2 days left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
5 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
5 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
5 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
5 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
5 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
6 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
8 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
9 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
12 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
12 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
16 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
19 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
20 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
23 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
26 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
26 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
26 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
27 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
28 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> I thought I'd jump in on the submitting-to-publishers conversation.
> 
> I had a huge problem finding publishers that would publish my genre. My novel is contemporary women's fiction, a family saga. There is some romance mixed in, but the focus is on dysfunctional spousal and family relationships. In addition, I cannot bring myself to write erotic love scenes. I even tried, and my critique group ripped those scenes to shreds, so out they came.
> 
> Having said that, about 18 months ago (the last time I queried Whit's End from KS), I only found about a half-dozen publishers accepting my genre, and two of them were Christian publishers. However, there is no talk of faith or Christianity in the book. There is talk of praying on occasion. Since there are no blatant sex scenes and there is a moral message, I thought it could suit them.
> 
> One of the Christian publishers read the entire novel and loved it. I even spoke personally with the editor who read mine. She said she wasn't sure if their editor-in-chief would publish it since there was an extra-marital affair in it. Unfortunately, the editor-in-chief rejected it because of the affair.
> 
> Of course, I got rejections from the others, except for one, which I never heard from before I moved out of state. I never did contact them again, and now it's too late.
> 
> I received one rude response back, and it had nothing to do with my novel. I was basically told how ignorant I was to query them because they were strictly romance. When I asked if she had any publishers she could recommend, she told me to google it. Ha.


I had read a couple years ago that family sagas would be the new trend. Don't you remember Belva Plain and Barbara Taylor Bradford back in the 80's? I can never understand why people are so rude when it costs absolutely nothing to be nice. As I said in an earlier post, I'm done submitting to agents and publishers.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Carey Lewis said:


> Have you thought about trying to get an agent? A lot of publishing houses won't look at a manuscript unless it comes from an agent, and agents can get your manuscript in front of many more people because that's what they do. From what I understand, it's hard to find anything larger than a small house that will accept unsolicited material.


That used to be true and probably still is for genres other than romance. But Harlequin, Avon and I think Harper Collins accept manuscripts via their websites without and agent. You just upload it. They're still trying to find their own 'Harry Potter' off the slush pile.


----------



## Michele Brouder

KCecala said:


> Lori, we have more in common than I realized, in regards to subject matter. And now you know why I self-publish, because of editors like that. But there IS a market for your work! I tend to write frankly about love and sex, in and out of marriage, and my characters are usually angst-ridden lapsed Catholics still carrying around baggage from their strict upbringing. This really isn't specific genre writing, it verges on the literary. It also falls into the classification of 'upmarket' women's fiction. This is a popular classification for traditional publishers but very hard to get into, and also, I can tell you, very hard to pull off as a self-pubbed author. But I'm learning as I go along. My last novel, The Novice Master, (sorry, not pictured below yet) did well enough to keep me going and got very good reviews (from complete strangers!) But this is the kind of writing I do, and you gotta do what you need to do, right? But I'm definitely not the girl to give out marketing advice--yet. Hang in there!


I too have some 'Catholic' elements in my first book. Although there is a Christian genre, there really isn't a 'Catholic' genre per se. Some of my reviewers even put in their reviews that 'God' or a 'Higher Power' was mentioned in the book and I was fine with that. But my first book was a mash of genres: YA, Paranormal, Romance and couldn't be easily slotted into one category.


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> Thanks, Bill, Carey, Kay and Kathy for responding to my post.
> 
> Carey - I don't really wan to search for an agent. It's super hard to get into a mainstream big publisher even with an agent. I tried the small presses when I queried. I didn't want to have to promote, and that's the reason why I entered KS. But, I really don't want to deal with a publisher. A few of my author friends were published by small presses, and they both were so restricted. They had very little say over their work.
> 
> I'm struggling with how to self-publish now. I only published my short story anthology, and it was easy, because it was only 21 pages.
> 
> Anyone have a link with tutorials on how to upload a novel? I don't know how to put in chapter links (is that what you call it when you can click on a chapter number and go to that page?) Also, I'm looking for reviewers, if anyone has a list they can share.


Lori,
As far as reviewers, there are a few things you can do for your book. First, you can do a blog tour when your book is launched. I did this with the release of Claire Daly: Reluctant Soul Saver. A blog tour will not usually generate sales (like they used to) but the bloggers who review it will leave reviews on Amazon and Goodreads. I hired a blogger to organize the tour and it was $150 well spent. Go to any FB group that reviews books. You should be able to find a blogger that puts together blog tours. Do a little research and check a few out. Also run a Goodreads giveaway. You can do this pre-publication and post. But don't set up the giveaway until you have the paperback copies in your hand to physically send out. GR is pretty strict. Once the giveaway is over, you've got a small amount of time to get those books out there. And if the winners don't receive their books in that specified time frame, GR will ban you from ever doing a giveaway again. Do a 10 book giveaway. With that, you can count on 2-4 reviews. GR says 6, but 2-4 out of 10 have been my numbers. Once you get to 10 reviews, you'll be able to run promos on sites like ENT, Robin Reads and Fussy Librarian and you'll sell books and get more reviews. Also you can join up to NetGalley and provide an arc for reviews. And there's another site as well that I was just reading about on kboards http://exclusivearc.com/ They run a service similar to NetGalley. Just be careful not to violate Amazon's TOS, in other words, don't pay for reviews. They take time, but you'll get them.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Welcome to this thread, Kyla  & Joynell. You'll find everyone here extremely helpful and supportive.

I see the list has gotten longer! Yay.

I'm hoping to put up A Whyte Christmas for pre-order this week. I'm just waiting on the formatter.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> Lori,
> As far as reviewers, there are a few things you can do for your book. First, you can do a blog tour when your book is launched. I did this with the release of Claire Daly: Reluctant Soul Saver. A blog tour will not usually generate sales (like they used to) but the bloggers who review it will leave reviews on Amazon and Goodreads. I hired a blogger to organize the tour and it was $150 well spent. Go to any FB group that reviews books. You should be able to find a blogger that puts together blog tours. Do a little research and check a few out. Also run a Goodreads giveaway. You can do this pre-publication and post. But don't set up the giveaway until you have the paperback copies in your hand to physically send out. GR is pretty strict. Once the giveaway is over, you've got a small amount of time to get those books out there. And if the winners don't receive their books in that specified time frame, GR will ban you from ever doing a giveaway again. Do a 10 book giveaway. With that, you can count on 2-4 reviews. GR says 6, but 2-4 out of 10 have been my numbers. Once you get to 10 reviews, you'll be able to run promos on sites like ENT, Robin Reads and Fussy Librarian and you'll sell books and get more reviews. Also you can join up to NetGalley and provide an arc for reviews. And there's another site as well that I was just reading about on kboards http://exclusivearc.com/ They run a service similar to NetGalley. Just be careful not to violate Amazon's TOS, in other words, don't pay for reviews. They take time, but you'll get them.


That's great advice, Michele. To blog tours I would the caveat to check out the blogs involved in the prospective tour first. (Looking back at your post, I see you actually already mentioned checking the promoter out.) There was when I first started out a much advertised blog tour promoter who had an impressive list of blogs. However, when I started looking at them, they were all composed entirely of posts related to that promoter's blog tours. In other words, they weren't real blogs in the sense that they existed only as stops on the blog tour. The person had set up a whole bunch of blogs, probably for very little money, and then charged people a fair amount of money to post on them.

Apropos of that, most of us here have blogs. Hypothetically, we could organize our own post-Kindle Scout blog tours if there were enough interest. I've participated in blog tours from time to time, and, assuming the people doing the touring supply good material, it takes each individual blogger very little time. Admittedly, it makes more sense when the blogger and the tourer are in the same genre, or at least a similar one.

Let me second your Goodreads giveaway recommendation. I haven't done it in a while, but when I did my figures matched yours: about 30% of the winners left reviews. I believe Goodreads doesn't assign winners entirely on random chance. They use a formula weighted to reward people who leave reviews on the books they win.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> KP's response time has been phenomenal, but I'm having a beach of a time getting the excerpt fixed. Had some issues with the initial upload and the MS has some lingering capitalization errors that aren't in my MS. Good thing I decide to read through it, albeit two weeks late!
> 
> People, double check your uploaded MS. The conversion wasn't smooth and I wasn't diligent.
> 
> Still have over 4.5k views at least. *shrug*


4.5K views is pretty amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> Welcome to this thread, Kyla & Joynell. You'll find everyone here extremely helpful and supportive.
> 
> I see the list has gotten longer! Yay.
> 
> I'm hoping to put up A Whyte Christmas for pre-order this week. I'm just waiting on the formatter.


That's good! We're all waiting anxiously for it.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's great advice, Lori. To blog tours I would the caveat to check out the blogs involved in the prospective tour first. (Looking back at your post, I see you actually already mentioned checking the promoter out.) There was when I first started out a much advertised blog tour promoter who had an impressive list of blogs. However, when I started looking at them, they were all composed entirely of posts related to that promoter's blog tours. In other words, they weren't real blogs in the sense that they existed only as stops on the blog tour. The person had set up a whole bunch of blogs, probably for very little money, and then charged people a fair amount of money to post on them.
> 
> Apropos of that, most of us here have blogs. Hypothetically, we could organize our own post-Kindle Scout blog tours if there were enough interest. I've participated in blog tours from time to time, and, assuming the people doing the touring supply good material, it takes each individual blogger very little time. Admittedly, it makes more sense when the blogger and the tourer are in the same genre, or at least a similar one.
> 
> Let me second your Goodreads giveaway recommendation. I haven't done it in a while, but when I did my figures matched yours: about 30% of the winners left reviews. I believe Goodreads doesn't assign winners entirely on random chance. They use a formula weighted to reward people who leave reviews on the books they win.


Lori, I also forgot to add about the back matter. At the end of my book, I wrote a small note saying if they enjoyed the book would they mind leaving a review on Amazon or Goodreads. That back matter of your book is free advertising space.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> Lori, I also forgot to add about the back matter. At the end of my book, I wrote a small note saying if they enjoyed the book would they mind leaving a review on Amazon or Goodreads. That back matter of your book is free advertising space.


I should do that. I have heard others say it does sometimes get a response. I'm going to add something like that the next time I update each book.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Michele Brouder said:


> Welcome to this thread, Kyla & Joynell. You'll find everyone here extremely helpful and supportive.
> 
> I see the list has gotten longer! Yay.
> 
> I'm hoping to put up A Whyte Christmas for pre-order this week. I'm just waiting on the formatter.


Hi Joynell, will book mark your title for later, no space at present.
Way to go Michele, look forward to reading.


----------



## Patricia KC

Kyla S said:


> Hello everyone,
> Here it is, my Kindle Scout novel, _Beneath The Skin_:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36W8TB8PMYWIX
> 
> My campaign ends the day before my birthday.
> 
> I've nominated _Warriors_, _War of the Worlds_, and _An Aching Kind of Growing_. I think _Aching_ and _Beneath The Skin_ are the same genre, i.e. YA Contemporary/girl goes through hell and comes out the other side a kick-ass survivor. If neither of us make it, Brittany, we should band together and do cross-promos. I haven't seen other books like ours on kboards yet.
> 
> I'm excited to finally a part of this awesome thread!


Welcome! Our birthdays must be within a day of 2 of each other. My campaign ends less than a week before mine. Let's hope we both get nice presents!


----------



## LoriDRV

Thank you Michele, for the treasure trove of info. 

I am going to release the ebook first. For the first 24 hours I'd like to give it away to those (of you and others) who nominated me, but only for the first 24 hours. 

All of this info on how to do this stuff has my head swimming (I have 2 author friends also adding lots of info). I need to take it one step at a time. So, I'm going to release the ebook first. Then, I'll dive into the POD.

That back matter note about reviews is a great idea, Michele. Thanks for sharing that little gem as well.

Oh - and I'd like to welcome Joynell and Kyla to the boards. I'm kinda new here myself. Good luck with your campaigns. I'm checking out your books now (after this post). My slots are full now, but they should be open before your campaigns are over.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Wow. I really wish I found KBoards earlier. There is such a wealth of information here.
Steve – thanks for putting that list together. I’m going to keep my nominations full!
Michele – thanks for the info on blog tours (I didn’t understand how that all happened) and for the welcome!
Johnny – 4.5K page views!  OMG. congrats!
Jenny – Thanks for bookmaking my title. I've also bookmarked and will vote for yours when the time's closer.
Lori – Giving away the eBook for free is a great idea! Can you do that through amazon? I thought you had to charge at least 99 cents.  Oh, and thank you for the welcome and for bookmaking my novel.


----------



## LoriDRV

Joynell Schultz said:


> Lori - Giving away the eBook for free is a great idea! Can you do that through amazon? I thought you had to charge at least 99 cents. Oh, and thank you for the welcome and for bookmaking my novel.


Hi Joynell. From what I understand (in discussing with other self-published authors), I need to put my book up on a different site to sell it for free. So, for the first 24 hours I will put it up (I think I'm going to use instafreebie) and try to get the word out to people who nominated me (I'll put it on these boards). Then, I'll let it go live on Amazon after those first 24.


----------



## lincolnjcole

LoriDRV said:


> Hi Joynell. From what I understand (in discussing with other self-published authors), I need to put my book up on a different site to sell it for free. So, for the first 24 hours I will put it up (I think I'm going to use instafreebie) and try to get the word out to people who nominated me (I'll put it on these boards). Then, I'll let it go live on Amazon after those first 24.


you can post to amazon for 99 cents and then price match down, but you need to have fans report the lower price elsewhere (such as B&N and iTunes and Kobo) and make sure they report a lot. In some cases, Amazon takes days to price it down, sometimes longer.

In general, Amazon seems to be phasing out the free categories and rewarding them less, but that is while other platforms are actually making it easier to do and offering it on a wider scale...so, who knows what will happen long term. I think Amazon is trying to re-legitimize book publishing while Kobo, B&N, and Itunes just now caught up to the 2012 Amazon of "free and cheap content for all!" lol.

They will never be on the same page.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Joynell, Lori. Lincoln. 
My first in series I periodically pop for free via Amazon, but you have to sign up to Kindle Unlimited for the pleasure 😆 You can either choose to reduce price or give for free (5days every 3 months).


----------



## Joynell Schultz

LoriDRV said:


> I need to put my book up on a different site to sell it for free. So, for the first 24 hours I will put it up (I think I'm going to use instafreebie) and try to get the word out to people who nominated me (I'll put it on these boards). Then, I'll let it go live on Amazon after those first 24.


Thanks Lori - I'm going to steal this idea and do the same. I was wondering how I could get it to people free without having to wait 30 days for a free promotion.

Thanks to everyone else for chiming in too. More for me to look into as the time gets closer.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> I am going to release the ebook first. For the first 24 hours I'd like to give it away to those (of you and others) who nominated me, but only for the first 24 hours.


Not to be a humbug, and much as I'm sure all your nominators on here appreciate the gesture, I'm not sure it's a good idea. Every instafreebie download may be a sale you won't get on Amazon, and every sale you don't get means a somewhat lower opening rank. You could be throwing away part of the benefit of the Scout campaign that way. It's true that all the nominators won't necessarily buy the book, anyway, but at the very least you seem likely to lose a few sales. Keeping in mind that Amazon's algorithm may reward those sales with more visibility, the difference could be amplified beyond just those few sales.

I can't speak for everyone else, and I know some of us are on really tight budgets and can't buy all the books they nominate--or maybe any of them. However, some of us are in a position to and do.

Well, I've just talked myself out of my own idea. The people on tight budgets would probably still like a copy of your book and would appreciate the opportunity to have it. I'll just wait until it goes live on Amazon and buy it then.


----------



## Browland86

Kyla S said:


> Hello everyone,
> Here it is, my Kindle Scout novel, _Beneath The Skin_:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36W8TB8PMYWIX
> 
> My campaign ends the day before my birthday.
> 
> I've nominated _Warriors_, _War of the Worlds_, and _An Aching Kind of Growing_. I think _Aching_ and _Beneath The Skin_ are the same genre, i.e. YA Contemporary/girl goes through hell and comes out the other side a kick-ass survivor. If neither of us make it, Brittany, we should band together and do cross-promos. I haven't seen other books like ours on kboards yet.
> 
> I'm excited to finally a part of this awesome thread!


Hi, Kyla! Thanks for the nomination, and I like the way you think about the cross-promo!  I've already saved your book to nominate later. The cover and the blurb caught my eye, and yes, I agree about the books' similarities. Good luck on your campaign! When it first starts, you feel like the 30 days will take forever. Now I have just 2 days left - aughh!


----------



## D. L.

[]i]"


Bill Hiatt said:


> Not to be a humbug, and much as I'm sure all your nominators on here appreciate the gesture, I'm not sure it's a good idea. Every instafreebie download may be a sale you won't get on Amazon, and every sale you don't get means a somewhat lower opening rank. You could be throwing away part of the benefit of the Scout campaign that way. It's true that all the nominators won't necessarily buy the book, anyway, but at the very least you seem likely to lose a few sales. Keeping in mind that Amazon's algorithm may reward those sales with more visibility, the difference could be amplified beyond just those few sales."
> 
> Bill, I don't know the answer either. I generally don't like freebies, but I tried Lori's approach after my first Scout failure. I used 1 day of the five day giveaway when I launched the book (Never used the other 4) and gave away a couple hundred books. A few days later I received a couple of reviews, and it started to sell. Hard to know cause and effect-- maybe the freebees, maybe the scout audience. But whatever, the book did very well by my standards. For the record, I have never used the free book feature on any book since.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to make this display correctly


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Not to be a humbug, and much as I'm sure all your nominators on here appreciate the gesture, I'm not sure it's a good idea. Every instafreebie download may be a sale you won't get on Amazon, and every sale you don't get means a somewhat lower opening rank. You could be throwing away part of the benefit of the Scout campaign that way. It's true that all the nominators won't necessarily buy the book, anyway, but at the very least you seem likely to lose a few sales. Keeping in mind that Amazon's algorithm may reward those sales with more visibility, the difference could be amplified beyond just those few sales.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone else, and I know some of us are on really tight budgets and can't buy all the books they nominate--or maybe any of them. However, some of us are in a position to and do.
> 
> Well, I've just talked myself out of my own idea. The people on tight budgets would probably still like a copy of your book and would appreciate the opportunity to have it. I'll just wait until it goes live on Amazon and buy it then.


A huge thing you are ommiting. If you use instafreebie, you can set up a sample instead of full book, so if you aren't in KU, you can give more than what they gave, or you could give the same amount out and try to draw in more readers. You don't have to give away the full book, and if you promote a sample you might turn those free downloads into actual readers who will buy your book.

In the last month, I've gone from 400 to 1200 subscribers on my mailing list and sold hundreds of copies of my books through instafreebie and mailchimp just promoting and giving away copies and samples of all of my books.

I would definitely recommend using instafreebie, and in fact I'll be setting up some group giveawys and whatnot in the next few months and I'll let you all know about them here as well as other places!


----------



## Kyla S

Patricia KC said:


> Welcome! Our birthdays must be within a day of 2 of each other. My campaign ends less than a week before mine. Let's hope we both get nice presents!


Hi Patricia, may I ask what day your birthday is? Mine is the 29th. 
Thank you for such a warm welcome!


----------



## Kyla S

Browland86 said:


> Hi, Kyla! Thanks for the nomination, and I like the way you think about the cross-promo!  I've already saved your book to nominate later. The cover and the blurb caught my eye, and yes, I agree about the books' similarities. Good luck on your campaign! When it first starts, you feel like the 30 days will take forever. Now I have just 2 days left - aughh!


Good luck to you, too! I can't wait to see how you did! Right now it feels like those 30 days will crawl!

Question for everyone: Is it okay to put your book up at Netgalley or Library Thing to start the process of getting reviews while it's in a campaign? I want to do something useful during these 30 days, but I don't want to violate Amazon's terms in any way. I figure the reviews will be helpful whether it ends up being a Kindle Press book or indie.


----------



## MeganLinski

My Kindle Scout just went live; I would REALLY appreciate nominations and traffic, as well as advice.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/EPX3T19R9G72


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> A huge thing you are ommiting. If you use instafreebie, you can set up a sample instead of full book, so if you aren't in KU, you can give more than what they gave, or you could give the same amount out and try to draw in more readers. You don't have to give away the full book, and if you promote a sample you might turn those free downloads into actual readers who will buy your book.
> 
> In the last month, I've gone from 400 to 1200 subscribers on my mailing list and sold hundreds of copies of my books through instafreebie and mailchimp just promoting and giving away copies and samples of all of my books.
> 
> I would definitely recommend using instafreebie, and in fact I'll be setting up some group giveawys and whatnot in the next few months and I'll let you all know about them here as well as other places!


If you're in KU or KDP or whatever it goes by, can you give away a sample on Instafreebie? To clarify: you offered a free sample (how much?) to get people to sign up to your mailing list? I'm trying to write a short story to give away to get mailing list sign ups but I never thought of just giving away sample chapters. What have you found to be more effective in getting mailing list sign up: free short story or free sample chapters or does it work out the same? I offer something free at the end of each book to get sign ups but it's a trickle and I want a steady stream. Off to investigate Instafreebie right now.


----------



## JennyOBrien

MeganLinski said:


> My Kindle Scout just went live; I would REALLY appreciate nominations and traffic, as well as advice.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/EPX3T19R9G72


Hi Megan,
Welcome, just followed you on Twitter &#128518;.
Lovely covers and have saved your book for when I have a slot free. Lots of useful advice and support if you read back through the thread - good luck, a month will never seem as long


----------



## lauramg_1406

Just checked my stats and they have well and truly tanked...like we're talking the worst of my whole campaign (under 10 page views yesterday!) with only 4 days to go (because that's not nerve wracking at all) 

The only thing I've done differently over the past few days is that my FB ad stopped running, but according to FB itself I only got 3 link clicks from the ad...which doesn't account for the change! So unless FB is lying (and I don't see why it would considering it wants me to spend money with it) I'm doing something wrong!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> A huge thing you are ommiting. If you use instafreebie, you can set up a sample instead of full book, so if you aren't in KU, you can give more than what they gave, or you could give the same amount out and try to draw in more readers. You don't have to give away the full book, and if you promote a sample you might turn those free downloads into actual readers who will buy your book.
> 
> In the last month, I've gone from 400 to 1200 subscribers on my mailing list and sold hundreds of copies of my books through instafreebie and mailchimp just promoting and giving away copies and samples of all of my books.
> 
> I would definitely recommend using instafreebie, and in fact I'll be setting up some group giveawys and whatnot in the next few months and I'll let you all know about them here as well as other places!


That's a very good observation, as is D.L.'s. I wasn't actually questioning the use of instafreebie in general, just wondering about its wisdom in that one particular case.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> Just checked my stats and they have well and truly tanked...like we're talking the worst of my whole campaign (under 10 page views yesterday!) with only 4 days to go (because that's not nerve wracking at all)
> 
> The only thing I've done differently over the past few days is that my FB ad stopped running, but according to FB itself I only got 3 link clicks from the ad...which doesn't account for the change! So unless FB is lying (and I don't see why it would considering it wants me to spend money with it) I'm doing something wrong!


It's hard given how much gets lump together into direct traffic, but did you have any big traffic sources that stopped producing yesterday? That could be a clue if something is up.

Also, how many FB hits do your Scout campaign stats show? If it's significantly more than the ad clicks and other normal traffic from your author page, it could mean the ad actually did have more effect than you thought. One possibility is that people saw the ad but didn't click right away. (If they made a note to themselves to look later, when they had time, and didn't click directly from the ad, that wouldn't show up in the ad stats.

I know that sounds like wild speculation, but my own campaign worked somewhat that way. I, too, advertised my Kindle Scout post, and the start of the ad corresponded with a surge in FB hits among the page views. It went from a handful to being the third biggest source of view overnight, and subsequently, it rose to second, with only direct traffic ahead. Here's a rough breakdown from the end:
Direct Traffic: 45% (so much for trying to tie views to specific sources in any meaningful way!)
Facebook: 34%
Mailing List: 10%
Website: 2% (Most of those were provoked by the mailing list but clicked to my website first.)
I'm too lazy to add up the ones with multiple links right now, but this board was probably the next biggest source. 

That level of FB page views (856) doesn't even remotely match the FB ad (44 clicks), and yet the FB figure started ballooning when the ad started running. Part of that may be that I have a large FB following (almost 34,000, though only about 600 of those actively engage). I kept the promoted post pinned to the top, so fans could have seen it any time during the campaign without even having seen the ad. I don't have the share stats in front of me, but I know it was shared, which could have helped. However, that doesn't account for the timing of the FB growth, which closely corresponded to the time the ad was running. I got some FB hits after the ad stopped, but the vast bulk occurred during its run. Despite the low stats claimed by the ad, there has to be more connection than is immediately apparent.

That was my verbose way of suggesting that FB ads may have impact beyond just the clicks reported in ad stats.


----------



## jcarter

lauramg_1406 said:


> Just checked my stats and they have well and truly tanked...like we're talking the worst of my whole campaign (under 10 page views yesterday!) with only 4 days to go (because that's not nerve wracking at all)
> 
> The only thing I've done differently over the past few days is that my FB ad stopped running, but according to FB itself I only got 3 link clicks from the ad...which doesn't account for the change! So unless FB is lying (and I don't see why it would considering it wants me to spend money with it) I'm doing something wrong!


Oh, that's not a fun feeling. My campaign wasn't particularly impressive when it came to stats: 239 H&T / 871 PV. I had plenty of days with looooooow views (like 1 or 3). It was depressing, and I felt sort of helpless because most of my campaigning ideas fell flat--and I didn't have many ideas to begin with.

I'm sure you're not doing anything wrong! There's so much about this process that we don't fully understand. I was pretty discouraged by low page views most of my campaign, and I know this sounds silly, but I just tried to keep reminding myself how much I liked my characters. At least I had that. (Plus, my mom liked my book, and we all know that mothers are always completely unbiased--ha!)

I bet those page views will see an upswing soon.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's hard given how much gets lump together into direct traffic, but did you have any big traffic sources that stopped producing yesterday? That could be a clue if something is up.
> 
> Also, how many FB hits do your Scout campaign stats show? If it's significantly more than the ad clicks and other normal traffic from your author page, it could mean the ad actually did have more effect than you thought. One possibility is that people saw the ad but didn't click right away. (If they made a note to themselves to look later, when they had time, and didn't click directly from the ad, that wouldn't show up in the ad stats.
> 
> I know that sounds like wild speculation, but my own campaign worked somewhat that way. I, too, advertised my Kindle Scout post, and the start of the ad corresponded with a surge in FB hits among the page views. It went from a handful to being the third biggest source of view overnight, and subsequently, it rose to second, with only direct traffic ahead. Here's a rough breakdown from the end:
> Direct Traffic: 45% (so much for trying to tie views to specific sources in any meaningful way!)
> Facebook: 34%
> Mailing List: 10%
> Website: 2% (Most of those were provoked by the mailing list but clicked to my website first.)
> I'm too lazy to add up the ones with multiple links right now, but this board was probably the next biggest source.
> 
> That level of FB page views (856) doesn't even remotely match the FB ad (44 clicks), and yet the FB figure started ballooning when the ad started running. Part of that may be that I have a large FB following (almost 34,000, though only about 600 of those actively engage). I kept the promoted post pinned to the top, so fans could have seen it any time during the campaign without even having seen the ad. I don't have the share stats in front of me, but I know it was shared, which could have helped. However, that doesn't account for the timing of the FB growth, which closely corresponded to the time the ad was running. I got some FB hits after the ad stopped, but the vast bulk occurred during its run. Despite the low stats claimed by the ad, there has to be more connection than is immediately apparent.
> 
> That was my verbose way of suggesting that FB ads may have impact beyond just the clicks reported in ad stats.


That's an interesting thought Bill! I didn't think about it like that simply because I don't normally wait if I want to check something out.

My FB ad stats are like thus;

Reach: 648
Engagements: 15
Likes: 13 
Link clicks: 4
Other clicks: 1

According to my Kindle Scout stats approximately 27% of my direct links have come from FB (9% from twitter, 10% from kboards, 2% from Goodreads, 2% from my personal blogs) Of course that doesn't take into account the 47% "direct traffic" that won't tell us where it's from.

However I have had other things going from Facebook too. I use copromote (with a boosted FB post) and have posted to both my book blog's FB page and my author one, as well as my personal page so it's kind of difficult to tell where it's all come from!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

jcarter said:


> Oh, that's not a fun feeling. My campaign wasn't particularly impressive when it came to stats: 239 H&T / 871 PV. I had plenty of days with looooooow views (like 1 or 3). It was depressing, and I felt sort of helpless because most of my campaigning ideas fell flat--and I didn't have many ideas to begin with.
> 
> I'm sure you're not doing anything wrong! There's so much about this process that we don't fully understand. I was pretty discouraged by low page views most of my campaign, and I know this sounds silly, but I just tried to keep reminding myself how much I liked my characters. At least I had that. (Plus, my mom liked my book, and we all know that mothers are always completely unbiased--ha!)
> 
> I bet those page views will see an upswing soon.


Now you say that...but after my Mum read my first book she gave me a full critique! Apparently I used the word "though" too much!

I learnt a fair bit from the experience of her reading it though...mostly that I really didn't like knowing she was! (We were at the spa and she was next to me reading it!)

Yeah my stats aren't even that good! I am reminding myself of how much the book means to me though. I wrote it for my best friend (we both love Phantom of the Opera!) and it was also my way of healing myself after a bad relationship (though I put my MC through way worse than I went through). I actually made myself cry a couple of times while writing it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## KCecala

lauramg_1406 said:


> Just checked my stats and they have well and truly tanked...like we're talking the worst of my whole campaign (under 10 page views yesterday!) with only 4 days to go (because that's not nerve wracking at all)
> 
> The only thing I've done differently over the past few days is that my FB ad stopped running, but according to FB itself I only got 3 link clicks from the ad...which doesn't account for the change! So unless FB is lying (and I don't see why it would considering it wants me to spend money with it) I'm doing something wrong!


 Laura, if it makes you feel any better, last Friday was my all-time worst day--3 page clicks on Day 21! I don't care, I'm blaming the president election (Note to self for 2020: don't start Kindle Scout campaign in October) But yesterday and today have been much better!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> That's an interesting thought Bill! I didn't think about it like that simply because I don't normally wait if I want to check something out.
> 
> My FB ad stats are like thus;
> 
> Reach: 648
> Engagements: 15
> Likes: 13
> Link clicks: 4
> Other clicks: 1
> 
> According to my Kindle Scout stats approximately 27% of my direct links have come from FB (9% from twitter, 10% from kboards, 2% from Goodreads, 2% from my personal blogs) Of course that doesn't take into account the 47% "direct traffic" that won't tell us where it's from.
> 
> However I have had other things going from Facebook too. I use copromote (with a boosted FB post) and have posted to both my book blog's FB page and my author one, as well as my personal page so it's kind of difficult to tell where it's all come from!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Yes, with multiple FB things going at the same time, it's hard to tell what's happening.

Jen just reminded us that it's not really about the stats, which is always comforting. (Now, though, instead of refreshing my page all the time to see if the book is still hot and trending, I'm refreshing it all the time to see if it still says "in review." I'm doubting anything will happen on the weekend, anyway--but I'm still doing it.)

I don't think I realized you also used copromote. I'll have to look the next time I'm on. (I'm a little irked with them at the moment, because they waited for something like a year to get their FB option up and running again, and by that time most of the people with large followings had drifted away. I used to get more action from FB than from Twitter, but recently I got something like 785,000 reach on a Tweet, and 7,000 on the comparable FB post. Back in the day that would have been more like 1.2 million. Sigh!)


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, with multiple FB things going at the same time, it's hard to tell what's happening.
> 
> Jen just reminded us that it's not really about the stats, which is always comforting. (Now, though, instead of refreshing my page all the time to see if the book is still hot and trending, I'm refreshing it all the time to see if it still says "in review." I'm doubting anything will happen on the weekend, anyway--but I'm still doing it.)
> 
> I don't think I realized you also used copromote. I'll have to look the next time I'm on. (I'm a little irked with them at the moment, because they waited for something like a year to get their FB option up and running again, and by that time most of the people with large followings had drifted away. I used to get more action from FB than from Twitter, but recently I got something like 785,000 reach on a Tweet, and 7,000 on the comparable FB post. Back in the day that would have been more like 1.2 million. Sigh!)


Oh yeah I realise that it's completely pointless, but honestly I'd rather be obsessing with the stats than whether or not someone's actually even going to read it like I would be if I'd submitted traditionally!

I haven't even been in Hot & Trending, very much doubt I will at this point, so we'll just have to see what happens!

I think I found something of yours the other day actually Bill! It seems to be getting harder to find quality things to share on copromote though, there's been a couple of days where I've really struggled to make any shares. I've only just started using it for facebook, though the results seem to be okay.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> Oh yeah I realise that it's completely pointless, but honestly I'd rather be obsessing with the stats than whether or not someone's actually even going to read it like I would be if I'd submitted traditionally!
> 
> I haven't even been in Hot & Trending, very much doubt I will at this point, so we'll just have to see what happens!
> 
> I think I found something of yours the other day actually Bill! It seems to be getting harder to find quality things to share on copromote though, there's been a couple of days where I've really struggled to make any shares. I've only just started using it for facebook, though the results seem to be okay.


Yup, I'd definitely rather do this than wait for months for a trad publisher. (I did that way back in the '70s, and it took a whole year to get a manuscript through the cycle at just three of them.)

When I first started using copromote, I dropped them some suggestions about instructions to give copromoters. I discovered early that even if the content looked good, I needed to check the links, because a shockingly large amount of the time they were broken or went to the wrong place. One of the copromote people told me in a rather apologetic tone that a lot of their subscribers really didn't know how to promote, which wasn't completely comforting.

Like you, I often have to struggle to find things to promote. We both have the wisdom to realize that we don't want to share mediocre or irrelevant stuff with our fans. At least there are a fairly large number of authors using it, so promotions for books in the right genre come along fairly frequently.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yup, I'd definitely rather do this than wait for months for a trad publisher. (I did that way back in the '70s, and it took a whole year to get a manuscript through the cycle at just three of them.)
> 
> When I first started using copromote, I dropped them some suggestions about instructions to give copromoters. I discovered early that even if the content looked good, I needed to check the links, because a shockingly large amount of the time they were broken or went to the wrong place. One of the copromote people told me in a rather apologetic tone that a lot of their subscribers really didn't know how to promote, which wasn't completely comforting.
> 
> Like you, I often have to struggle to find things to promote. We both have the wisdom to realize that we don't want to share mediocre or irrelevant stuff with our fans. At least there are a fairly large number of authors using it, so promotions for books in the right genre come along fairly frequently.


Yes I seem to get a lot of suggestions for sharing music related things, which is all very well but I doubt my followers would be interested! The advantage I have is that my twitter was first set up for my book blog, and because I read and review a wide range of genres (even now!) so I can choose to share a bit more!

It is a useful tool though, especially for reaching new people!


----------



## KitSarge

Nominated Brittany. Good luck! 
Does anyone have any advice for getting supporters on Headtalker? I think I've exhausted my Facebook resources at this point, and now that I'm no longer New or on the Hot list, my views have fallen. I'm halfway to my 25 supporters on Headtalker, but I really don't know what I'm doing. I'm trying to avoid paying anything for ads, but am considering either a Facebook ad or a Boost... or just I should wait and see what happens when it comes closer to the end of my campaign? In that case, I'll just keep repeating the title of my book: It Is What It Is...


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Nominated Brittany. Good luck!
> Does anyone have any advice for getting supporters on Headtalker? I think I've exhausted my Facebook resources at this point, and now that I'm no longer New or on the Hot list, my views have fallen. I'm halfway to my 25 supporters on Headtalker, but I really don't know what I'm doing. I'm trying to avoid paying anything for ads, but am considering either a Facebook ad or a Boost... or just I should wait and see what happens when it comes closer to the end of my campaign? In that case, I'll just keep repeating the title of my book: It Is What It Is...


I'm not familiar with Headtalker, but perhaps if you posted the link here, some of the people on this board might join.


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm not familiar with Headtalker, but perhaps if you posted the link here, some of the people on this board might join.


Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938


Done! I just supported with Twitter.

I'd like to be able to do FB as well, but as far as I can tell, Headtalker has the same process as Thunderclap in that it wants to post to my personal profile. If only they'd let me post to my author page instead.


----------



## Steve Vernon

KitSarge said:


> Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938


Hey Kit.

Try joining up with these Facebook groups. They actively help support each others Thunderclap and/or HeadTalker campaigns.

Just ask to join. I'll open the door for you if somebody else doesn't.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/thunderclapsupporters/

In the meantime, I've given you HeadTalker support as well.

HeadTalker DOES add a lot of views to your campaign, but not a lot of nominations, in my experience. But, it doesn't cost anything and it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## lauramg_1406

KitSarge said:


> Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938


Supported! It seems to be a little bit like thunderclap?


----------



## KitSarge

Wow, thanks guys. I know it's been said before, but this group is AMAZING! Bill, I agree with you about Facebook: I'm tired of spamming my friends and family about my book, but then again, my author page is pretty much just F and F anyway.


----------



## KitSarge

lauramg_1406 said:


> Supported! It seems to be a little bit like thunderclap?


Thank you! I read about Headtalker and Thunderclap in Lincoln's book. I chose Headtalker b/c I think you need less supporters than with Thunderclap, but I do think they are pretty similar.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow, what a busy day yesterday. I sold a few copies of books at the library and had a great turn-out of about twenty listeners. Then we drove a LONG way to White Point Lodge where I told stories at a huge campfire to a crowd of about 20 or spectators. Didn't sell any books there, just because it is hard to sell around a campfire but I had a great time just the same.

Came home today to find a big old dead branch had fallen from a tree outside of our house onto our driveway. If our car had been there we would have had a pretty good dent in the roof but luckily it hit the concrete driveway and did not crack it. Fate was kind.

I've been hearing a few of you folks talking about the benefits and/or shortcomings of publishing through a traditional publishing house. All that I can tell you is that I sell a heck of a lot of books here in Halifax, thanks to my 7 local traditionally published releases. My publisher helps pay for my table fees at book fairs and craft fairs and gets me into bookstores right across the country. They help me reach all of the folks around my city who don't know a thing about my indie releases. So I value the work my traditional publisher does for me. So call me a hybrid writer. I swing both ways, when it comes to publishing. Anything that helps me get my words out to readers is something that I am most definitely for.

So let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Warriors by Carey Lewis
1 day left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
4 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
4 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
4 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
4 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
4 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
5 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
7 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
8 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
11 days left Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
11 days left Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
15 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
18 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
19 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
22 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
25 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
25 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
25 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
26 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
27 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
29 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Steve Vernon

KitSarge said:


> Thank you! I read about Headtalker and Thunderclap in Lincoln's book. I chose Headtalker b/c I think you need less supporters than with Thunderclap, but I do think they are pretty similar.


You've pretty well got it right, Kit. I prefer Headtalker as being simpler to use than Thunderclap.

I've accepted you as a member of those two Facebook groups. For now, I'd say pick one (the first one I listed seems to give me the most action) and post a link to your HeadTalker on that Facebook group, asking for support and offering to reciprocate.

That's the key. If somebody supports your HeadTalker in that group, they'll post a link to a HeadTalker or a Thunderclap of their own, expecting that you reciprocate their support. I generally give support on my Twitter feed. I don't bother offering support on my Facebook page because I don't want it to turn into a bunch of HeadTalker announcements. I'm less fussy about my Twitter feed.

You've almost got the support you need, but this will bring added numbers to your HeadTalker, and hopefully added views and maybe even a few added nominations. It never hurts to try.

Hope that helped you out.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Warriors by Carey Lewis
> 1 day left  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland


^ I have these two nominated! Then I have to deal with the decisions based on the 4 days left books! Though it is made easier by the fact that one of them is my own so I only have 4 to choose from rather than 5! It's frustrating being such an eclectic reader sometimes!


----------



## MeganLinski

JennyOBrien said:


> Hi Megan,
> Welcome, just followed you on Twitter &#128518;.
> Lovely covers and have saved your book for when I have a slot free. Lots of useful advice and support if you read back through the thread - good luck, a month will never seem as long


Thank you!


----------



## Michele Brouder

KitSarge said:


> Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938


Kit,
Supported. Have you tried Co-Promote or posting about your KS campaign in various FB groups like women's fiction or any of the chick lit groups? I found those helpful.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Can I ask a question. How long should I put my book up for pre-order? A week? Two? Granted it is getting closer to Christmas so I can't have it on pre-order too long.Thanks for the help.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> Can I ask a question. How long should I put my book up for pre-order? A week? Two? Granted it is getting closer to Christmas so I can't have it on pre-order too long.Thanks for the help.


Essentially, pre-order works like this.

You load your book, and with your first 'sale' preorder you generate a sales rank. That will put you into categories and build a rank, as well as set you up for an also-bought at launch time.

However, your rank works the same way in and out of pre-order, which means the better your rank is, the higher it will go from the same sales.

I.E.

if you are at 20,000 in the store and sell 50 copies you might hit 3,000 in the store.

If you are at 80,000 in the store and sell 50 copies you might hit 3,800 in the store.

If you don't have a rank in the store (i.e. launch without preorder) and you sell 50 copies you might hit 5,500 in the store.

The problem is, books people preorder count WHEN they preorder but not during launch. So, if you preorder and then sell 5 copies a week before your actual launch, they won't help nearly as much because your rank will fall.

Kindle Scout does 2 weeks, but they also allow you to post reviews early. With your pre-order, that won't be allowed, so 2-weeks might be too long if this is a first in series. I would recommend shooting for one week, which will give you 3-4 days for Amazon to build the page and then 3-4 days to actually allow sales to trickle in. Ideally, people would preorder right before launch where it benefits you the most, because the better your rank is right before launch the more it benefits you.


----------



## Michele Brouder

lincolnjcole said:


> Essentially, pre-order works like this.
> 
> You load your book, and with your first 'sale' preorder you generate a sales rank. That will put you into categories and build a rank, as well as set you up for an also-bought at launch time.
> 
> However, your rank works the same way in and out of pre-order, which means the better your rank is, the higher it will go from the same sales.
> 
> I.E.
> 
> if you are at 20,000 in the store and sell 50 copies you might hit 3,000 in the store.
> 
> If you are at 80,000 in the store and sell 50 copies you might hit 3,800 in the store.
> 
> If you don't have a rank in the store (i.e. launch without preorder) and you sell 50 copies you might hit 5,500 in the store.
> 
> The problem is, books people preorder count WHEN they preorder but not during launch. So, if you preorder and then sell 5 copies a week before your actual launch, they won't help nearly as much because your rank will fall.
> 
> Kindle Scout does 2 weeks, but they also allow you to post reviews early. With your pre-order, that won't be allowed, so 2-weeks might be too long if this is a first in series. I would recommend shooting for one week, which will give you 3-4 days for Amazon to build the page and then 3-4 days to actually allow sales to trickle in. Ideally, people would preorder right before launch where it benefits you the most, because the better your rank is right before launch the more it benefits you.


Thanks Lincoln for spelling all this out for me! Much appreciated.


----------



## Kyla S

Kit, I supported you on Headtalker. I love your cover, blurb, and excerpt, by the way. What a fascinating career for your character! I hope you get picked!


----------



## KitSarge

Kyla S said:


> Kit, I supported you on Headtalker. I love your cover, blurb, and excerpt, by the way. What a fascinating career for your character! I hope you get picked!


Thank-you so much!


----------



## KitSarge

Michele Brouder said:


> Kit,
> Supported. Have you tried Co-Promote or posting about your KS campaign in various FB groups like women's fiction or any of the chick lit groups? I found those helpful.


Thank-you, and that's a great idea.


----------



## KitSarge

Steve Vernon said:


> That's the key. If somebody supports your HeadTalker in that group, they'll post a link to a HeadTalker or a Thunderclap of their own, expecting that you reciprocate their support. I generally give support on my Twitter feed. I don't bother offering support on my Facebook page because I don't want it to turn into a bunch of HeadTalker announcements. I'm less fussy about my Twitter feed.


Thanks, Steve, that's immensely helpful, and you brought up a good point. I dusted off my Twitter account (apparently I joined last May) but I don't have any followers, so I'm a little embarrassed to try and support campaigns with a big goose egg. I think I'll wait a couple of days and try to gain followers before I post on that group.


----------



## JennyOBrien

KitSarge said:


> Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938


You only have 1 to go now &#128518; I'm on Twitter Scribblerjb, I'm happy to follow back &#128518;. Good luck


----------



## RWhite7699

KitSarge said:


> Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938


Supported it on Twitter. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

KitSarge said:


> Thanks, Steve, that's immensely helpful, and you brought up a good point. I dusted off my Twitter account (apparently I joined last May) but I don't have any followers, so I'm a little embarrassed to try and support campaigns with a big goose egg. I think I'll wait a couple of days and try to gain followers before I post on that group.


All right - so what's your Twitter addy?


----------



## JennyOBrien

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so what's your Twitter addy?


Scribblerjb &#128518; Thanks Steve, great idea


----------



## Steve Vernon

And, while everybody is at it, how about a little help for my brand-new HeadTalker?

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dark-deep-freebie/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/sea-tales-99-cent-promo/


----------



## lauramg_1406

Steve Vernon said:


> And, while everybody is at it, how about a little help for my brand-new HeadTalker?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dark-deep-freebie/


Done!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> And, while everybody is at it, how about a little help for my brand-new HeadTalker?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dark-deep-freebie/


Done!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

KitSarge & Steve -- I supported both your campaigns... and thought I'd make one myself.

Anyone willing to support my HeadTalker Kindle Scout Campaign? https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-lies-clones/


----------



## JennyOBrien

Joynell Schultz said:


> KitSarge & Bill -- I supported both your campaigns... and thought I'd make one myself.
> 
> Anyone willing to support my HeadTalker Kindle Scout Campaign? https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-lies-clones/


Joynell and Steve, done


----------



## Kyla S

Steve Vernon said:


> And, while everybody is at it, how about a little help for my brand-new HeadTalker?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dark-deep-freebie/


Done!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Joynell Schultz said:


> KitSarge & Steve -- I supported both your campaigns... and thought I'd make one myself.
> 
> Anyone willing to support my HeadTalker Kindle Scout Campaign? https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-lies-clones/


Done!


----------



## stillmyheart

I finally got around to making my Kindle Scout experience post on my blog. Took all afternoon, but then, I probably talk too much XD

__
https://152531940068%2Fmy-kindle-scout-experience

(Also, I finally made a Facebook page, if anybody wants to like me XD)


----------



## Steve Vernon

stillmyheart said:


> I finally got around to making my Kindle Scout experience post on my blog. Took all afternoon, but then, I probably talk too much XD
> 
> __
> https://152531940068%2Fmy-kindle-scout-experience
> 
> (Also, I finally made a Facebook page, if anybody wants to like me XD)


Hey, Mary - any chance of changing the font in your blog? It looks like a great read, but old farts like me are going to have a hard time with that tiny font.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  An Aching Kind of Growing by Brittany Rowland
3 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
3 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
3 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
3 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
3 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
4 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
6 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
7 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
10 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
10 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
10 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
14 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
17 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
18 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
21 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
24 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
24 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
24 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
25 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
26 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
28 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Please help support my brand new HeadTalker
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/sea-tales-99-cent-promo/

AND
For all of you folks out there who have been wanting to hear me tell some Nova Scotia ghost stories, here's a podcast of me telling a few.

Happy Halloween, folks.

http://www.nighttimepodcast.com/episodes/29-haunted-halifax-steve-vernon


----------



## 39416

Kit--I enjoyed your excerpt, nicely written. There's one thing about it though, let me know if you want the crit.

Lorain


----------



## KitSarge

loraininflorida said:


> Kit--I enjoyed your excerpt, nicely written. There's one thing about it though, let me know if you want the crit.
> 
> Lorain


Of course! PM me? Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

So here I am, keeping the page for my completed campaign open so I can periodically refresh it to see if it still says "in review." 

I thought the campaign would be the most stressful part. I'm now realizing it's the wait after the campaign. It's a good thing I have other writing projects to work on, or I'd really go nuts.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Bill Hiatt said:


> So here I am, keeping the page for my completed campaign open so I can periodically refresh it to see if it still says "in review."
> 
> I thought the campaign would be the most stressful part. I'm now realizing it's the wait after the campaign. It's a good thing I have other writing projects to work on, or I'd really go nuts.


I agree, Bill. The waiting is something else. Pure torment. Fingers crossed that you'll hear something good.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> And, while everybody is at it, how about a little help for my brand-new HeadTalker?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dark-deep-freebie/
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/sea-tales-99-cent-promo/


Done!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kit, Steve & Joynell, supported your headtalker campaigns. Good Luck!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> So here I am, keeping the page for my completed campaign open so I can periodically refresh it to see if it still says "in review."
> 
> I thought the campaign would be the most stressful part. I'm now realizing it's the wait after the campaign. It's a good thing I have other writing projects to work on, or I'd really go nuts.


I am so glad that my campaign is going to end during NaNo! It should give me something to do rather than stress about it! (Should being the operative word!)

Had a small freak out this morning when I realised I only have three days left 

Also really odd, you know how yesterday I said Saturday had my worst ever stats during my campaign? Well turns out yesterday had my best...how bizarre!


----------



## MichelleKidd

KitSarge said:


> Ah yes, the link. Let's see if I can get it right this time: https://headtalker.com/?p=84938





Joynell Schultz said:


> KitSarge & Steve -- I supported both your campaigns... and thought I'd make one myself.
> 
> Anyone willing to support my HeadTalker Kindle Scout Campaign? https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-lies-clones/


Done and good luck, Kit and Joynell!


----------



## bfleetwood

Steve Vernon said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/sea-tales-99-cent-promo/


Just got a copy of your Sea Tales book Steve - looking good. Have a backlog of books to read and review but will get to yours ASAP. B


----------



## LoriDRV

Okay, wowie, wow. I feel like a total ignorant newbie.

You guys are talking things I've never heard of before. What are HeadTalker and Thunderclap? How do they work? Are they used to promote Kindle Scout campaigns and anything? My head is swimming with all this new information.

Thanks for sharing so much with each other.

Oh - and HAPPY HALLOWEEN.


----------



## RachelWollaston

I haven't been online for a while and seem to have missed 10 pages!   What have I missed??


----------



## LoriDRV

I just wanted to pop in to Kathy and Laura (and anyone else) who expressed concern over a stats drop on KS. My stats tanked only a couple of days. The rest they were steady with moderate views, and I had half of the days with at least 12 to 24 hours on the HOT list. I didn't get chosen, but people with less views than me did get chosen.

After I posted about my experience with KS on my blog, I got tons of feedback. Of course some of it was from these boards, but I also had several people I didn't know email me personally (which never happened to me before). I learned a lot. *I posted another blog about what I learned from all the feedback*.

I now truly believe that KS is choosing authors that they think will suit what their press needs to sell in their market, just like any other publisher. I do not think that traffic to a campaign page matters to be selected by KS. I wish I could calm your nerves about needing more traffic to be chosen, because I don't think that is what makes the difference.

However, if you'd like to get lots of exposure, then keep working at getting traffic. I can't believe how many more people know about my novel now and have expressed interest in reading it.

I'm grateful to have met you all and truly wish you the best of luck with your campaigns. Everyone here is so talented, and it's probably difficult for KS to choose.


----------



## RWhite7699

Good luck, Brittany. You're in my noms, along with Mark and Loraine. My daughter covered, Toby, Laura and Steve for me.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> Also really odd, you know how yesterday I said Saturday had my worst ever stats during my campaign? Well turns out yesterday had my best...how bizarre!


The stats do fluctuate wildly. I wonder if yesterday would have been your first day on the "Ending Soon" list. People tend to get a boost from that. I noticed yesterday that every single one of the books with the most immediate end dates were hot and trending. The strategists who want to maximize the number of books they can nominate and the procrastinators who meant to look but didn't get a chance swing into action earlier will all be active.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

My excerpt is finally up to snuff. Staff at KP is really helpful.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> Okay, wowie, wow. I feel like a total ignorant newbie.
> 
> You guys are talking things I've never heard of before. What are HeadTalker and Thunderclap? How do they work? Are they used to promote Kindle Scout campaigns and anything? My head is swimming with all this new information.
> 
> Thanks for sharing so much with each other.
> 
> Oh - and HAPPY HALLOWEEN.


Headtalker and Thunderclap are similar systems whereby you get supporters to spread your message through their own social media accounts if you get a certain number of backers. They look like good options for reaching a wider audience, and that can't hurt. Yes, Kindle Scout campaigns can be promoted, as well as pretty much any other kind of advertising (like for a newly released book, for instance)>


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> The stats do fluctuate wildly. I wonder if yesterday would have been your first day on the "Ending Soon" list. People tend to get a boost from that. I noticed yesterday that every single one of the books with the most immediate end dates were hot and trending. The strategists who want to maximize the number of books they can nominate and the procrastinators who meant to look but didn't get a chance swing into action earlier will all be active.


Not sure I'm on the ending soon list! That only seems to be Last day books right now! As we've all decided the stats aren't massively important (and certainly aren't going to make that much of a difference this late in my campaign) then really all its doing is appeasing my own vanity!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> However, if you'd like to get lots of exposure, then keep working at getting traffic. I can't believe how many more people know about my novel now and have expressed interest in reading it.
> 
> I'm grateful to have met you all and truly wish you the best of luck with your campaigns. Everyone here is so talented, and it's probably difficult for KS to choose.


My campaign has had the same effect: lots of interest from people who would not have been aware of the book otherwise.

I'm glad I'm not one of the KS people who has to choose. I think in some cases it must come down to very small differences.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> Not sure I'm on the ending soon list! That only seems to be Last day books right now! As we've all decided the stats aren't massively important (and certainly aren't going to make that much of a difference this late in my campaign) then really all its doing is appeasing my own vanity!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Well, particularly if nothing special is happening, but your traffic is suddenly increasing that much, that certainly says something. Hopefully, that new interest will translate into new fans down the road.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, particularly if nothing special is happening, but your traffic is suddenly increasing that much, that certainly says something. Hopefully, that new interest will translate into new fans down the road.


Fingers crossed! Though I'm already prepared for some haters. My main character is dealing with the fallout from an abusive relationship and I know that's a controversial subject for some readers!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> My excerpt is finally up to snuff. Staff at KP is really helpful.


I'm glad they got that straightened out for you. It's that kind of thing that has made me crazy in the past.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Thanks! Yeah they were really great, especially Nicole and Camila.

Yippeeeee! 14 days to go before the "NO!"


----------



## Kyla S

Good luck to all those with campaigns ending and in that horrible waiting stage!

I asked this question earlier, but I think it got lost in the shuffle. Can we submit a book that is currently in a Kindle Scout campaign to Netgalley or Library Thing to give out ARCs and start gathering reviewers? I'm thinking I need reviews whether I get picked or not.


----------



## KitSarge

lauramg_1406 said:


> Fingers crossed!
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Nominated: I love the Phantom slant. Good luck!


----------



## Paul Francois

Nominated this one just now:
3 days left War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner



Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Kit.
> 
> Try joining up with these Facebook groups. They actively help support each others Thunderclap and/or HeadTalker campaigns.
> 
> Just ask to join. I'll open the door for you if somebody else doesn't.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/thunderclapsupporters/
> 
> In the meantime, I've given you HeadTalker support as well.
> 
> HeadTalker DOES add a lot of views to your campaign, but not a lot of nominations, in my experience. But, it doesn't cost anything and it doesn't hurt to try.


Damn, I wish I had known about these support groups when I made my Thunderclap for my KS campaign. Might have pushed it over the top. 

Steve, I will sign up for HeadTalker and support your project.


----------



## lauramg_1406

KitSarge said:


> Nominated: I love the Phantom slant. Good luck!


Thank you!  Phantom is one of my all time favourite musicals (weirdly didn't like the book)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> And, while everybody is at it, how about a little help for my brand-new HeadTalker?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/dark-deep-freebie/
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/sea-tales-99-cent-promo/


Done.


----------



## Paul Francois

So I have sold 7 copies of Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn since launching last week!


----------



## Kay7979

AuthorFrancois said:


> So I have sold 7 copies of Shadowbane: Age of Aelfborn since launching last week!


Yay! Keep us posted. I've been PMing a few people with recent launches to see whether they feel KS was much help. So far, the data suggests that we KS people aren't getting much of a boost.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Kyla S said:


> I asked this question earlier, but I think it got lost in the shuffle. Can we submit a book that is currently in a Kindle Scout campaign to Netgalley or Library Thing to give out ARCs and start gathering reviewers? I'm thinking I need reviews whether I get picked or not.


Kyla - sorry, I don't know the answer to this. I would think you could, as you're not publishing it. They do say it's okay if the content was on your blogs and other things like that... Maybe email Kindle Scout? I needed to contact them and they were helpful.

Thank you to everyone who supported my novel. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kay7979

My nominations are full, so I will have to ask my sister to nominate the overflow. During my campaign it was rare to see more than five or six books appear in the new category each night. Lately, It's not unusual for there to be none for two or three days, then a batch of a dozen or more! It does make nominations difficult.


----------



## Paul Francois

Kay7979 said:


> Yay! Keep us posted. I've been PMing a few people with recent launches to see whether they feel KS was much help. So far, the data suggests that we KS people aren't getting much of a boost.


I understand KS' standpoint. They are in the business to make money. If they feel a book is not going to exceed the $1500 they spend on us, and then some, they are not going to back it. I write for myself, not what is popular, and I have not settled into a single genre. They didn't feel I was "sellable" and I can respect that. I will just make my work public and move on to the next novel. SciFi is next. Maybe that will intrigue them more.


----------



## KCecala

Kyla S said:


> Good luck to all those with campaigns ending and in that horrible waiting stage!
> 
> I asked this question earlier, but I think it got lost in the shuffle. Can we submit a book that is currently in a Kindle Scout campaign to Netgalley or Library Thing to give out ARCs and start gathering reviewers? I'm thinking I need reviews whether I get picked or not.


I wouldn't do it, Kyla. Why risk getting eliminated if they feel you're breaking the exclusivity agreement? The contract says you can post small portions of a campaign work on your website but the impression I get is the entire ms can't appear anywhere else on line. Hang in there! It'll be over before you know it. Only a few days left for me--I'll be at the top of Steve's list soon!


----------



## Kyla S

Joynell Schultz said:


> Kyla - sorry, I don't know the answer to this. I would think you could, as you're not publishing it. They do say it's okay if the content was on your blogs and other things like that... Maybe email Kindle Scout? I needed to contact them and they were helpful.


Thanks, Joynell! I'll just go ahead and ask them.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> My nominations are full, so I will have to ask my sister to nominate the overflow. During my campaign it was rare to see more than five or six books appear in the new category each night. Lately, It's not unusual for there to be none for two or three days, then a batch of a dozen or more! It does make nominations difficult.


I've noticed this too, though I did think it could be to do with minimising strategic scouting

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## stillmyheart

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey, Mary - any chance of changing the font in your blog? It looks like a great read, but old farts like me are going to have a hard time with that tiny font.


I made it a bit bigger, let me know if that helps XD


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kyla S said:


> Good luck to all those with campaigns ending and in that horrible waiting stage!
> 
> I asked this question earlier, but I think it got lost in the shuffle. Can we submit a book that is currently in a Kindle Scout campaign to Netgalley or Library Thing to give out ARCs and start gathering reviewers? I'm thinking I need reviews whether I get picked or not.


I think you got this answer already downthread, but yes, definitely contact them. It seems harmless enough, since sending out ARCs is not the same thing as publishing, but I'm not sure how KP would interpret that.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> My nominations are full, so I will have to ask my sister to nominate the overflow. During my campaign it was rare to see more than five or six books appear in the new category each night. Lately, It's not unusual for there to be none for two or three days, then a batch of a dozen or more! It does make nominations difficult.


Since KS controls when the campaign starts, you'd think KS would space them out a little more. It does seem like it would be easier to not have their own work coming in clumps like that.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Yay! Keep us posted. I've been PMing a few people with recent launches to see whether they feel KS was much help. So far, the data suggests that we KS people aren't getting much of a boost.


I recall someone on the KDP forum writing that it was a big help to him, so I hope it creates some kind of boost.

I figure that at minimum it can't hurt. Certainly more people know about my book than any other prerelease book I've done, and a number of people wrote me to say how much they loved the part they read, which is something that's never happened before. Whether those people will actually become sales if the book is self pubbed is something else, but I'd like to think at least a few of them would.


----------



## Kay7979

AuthorFrancois said:


> I understand KS' standpoint. They are in the business to make money. If they feel a book is not going to exceed the $1500 they spend on us, and then some, they are not going to back it. I write for myself, not what is popular, and I have not settled into a single genre. They didn't feel I was "sellable" and I can respect that. I will just make my work public and move on to the next novel. SciFi is next. Maybe that will intrigue them more.


Yes, like you I don't exactly "write to market" I write to "Me"ket. But I wasn't referring to the KS selection process. What I meant is that those of who were not selected, and are self-publishing now, had hoped that our KS nominations would translate into a respectable amount of sales. That is not happening. Do you know what day Amazon sent out the notification that your book was available? Has it been a few days?


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, like you I don't exactly "write to market" I write to "Me"ket.


The "Me"ket is the way to go!


----------



## Paul Francois

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, like you I don't exactly "write to market" I write to "Me"ket. But I wasn't referring to the KS selection process. What I meant is that those of who were not selected, and are self-publishing now, had hoped that our KS nominations would translate into a respectable amount of sales. That is not happening. Do you know what day Amazon sent out the notification that your book was available? Has it been a few days?


Me"ket", I like that! 

Oh, nominations to sales, yup. Nothing there.  My book was announced it was available by KS on Oct. 25th.


----------



## 39416

Kit--sorry, I don't know how to do the PM thing. Just thought I'd tell you that you mixed curly que punctuation with scary punctuation in your excerpt. This usually happens when you write your book on one device and edit it on another. It's easy to fix, i.e. to change the scary quotation marks to curly que, just by using the Search and Replace All function in Word. You can do the same for the apostrophes but then you have to check each one manually to make sure their tails are pointed in the correct direction. Don't sweat it as far as Scout is concerned, they've selected many books with minor formatting errors. Good Luck!

Ruth--if I'm the Lorain you nominated (not sure, maybe there's another one), thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699

Yes, Lorain. Sorry about the e. Nominated your book. I also have a misplaced comma in that message. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## mikkycee

Thanks. I'm posting in this site for the first time. Pls l need nominations for my book at:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27A0EO3JZ0HHA
l also want to know the idea of the nominations l really need for my book to be considered. Thanks all.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

We'll see how important total page views are. I'm at over 6.2k with 14 days to go. I already know it's a good book, just depends on whether KP wants a vampire novel that doesn't suck.


----------



## mikkycee

Thanks. I'm posting in this site for the first time. Pls l need nominations for my book at:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27A0EO3JZ0HHA
l also want to know the idea of the nominations l really need for my book to be considered. Thanks all.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Johnny Dracula said:


> We'll see how important total page views are. I'm at over 6.2k with 14 days to go. I already know it's a good book, just depends on whether KP wants a vampire novel that doesn't suck.


Awesome page views but no guarantees for it. Some at 7k page views were declined which is about 3 times average already!



mikkycee said:


> Thanks. I'm posting in this site for the first time. Pls l need nominations for my book at:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27A0EO3JZ0HHA
> l also want to know the idea of the nominations l really need for my book to be considered. Thanks all.


There is no perfect formula it comes down to the quality of your book above all else. My blog page offers some numbers and analysis but it's all taken with assumptions because there is no exact formula.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> We'll see how important total page views are. I'm at over 6.2k with 14 days to go. I already know it's a good book, just depends on whether KP wants a vampire novel that doesn't suck.


I see a clever pun there!

6.2K only a little more than halfway through? That sounds as if it could be a record breaker.


----------



## Used To Be BH

mikkycee said:


> Thanks. I'm posting in this site for the first time. Pls l need nominations for my book at:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27A0EO3JZ0HHA
> l also want to know the idea of the nominations l really need for my book to be considered. Thanks all.


I'm sure people here will check out your book. Because a number of people make that request, you may want to PM Steve Vernon and ask him to add you to the list. That way people will be sure to look before your campaign ends. (Steve helps keep the flow organized.)

I recall noticing your book before. It's been in hot and trending quite a bit if I recall correctly. You must be doing something right!

As Lincoln says, the stats may have some effect, but I suspect all books get some consideration. We've seen some books selected with low stats and some books rejected with high ones, so in the long run it really is what they think of the quality and marketability of your book.


----------



## Steve Vernon

LoriDRV said:


> Okay, wowie, wow. I feel like a total ignorant newbie. You guys are talking things I've never heard of before. What are HeadTalker and Thunderclap? How do they work? Are they used to promote Kindle Scout campaigns and anything? My head is swimming with all this new information. Thanks for sharing so much with each other.


Hey Lori,

HeadTalker and Thunderclap aren't that big of a mystery. They are basically a way of organizing a sort of announcement blast incorporating other people's Twitter and Facebook feeds to announce your book sale or your book launch or your Kindle Press campaign (or whatever you are TRYING to announce). It can get some extra views on your campaign at no cost, and MAYBE even a few nominations.

This blog entry of mine might explain HeadTalker/Thunderclap a little better.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/11/using-headtalkerthunderclap-to-send-up-a-flare/

Hope that helps.


----------



## James Ward

I've just nominated Red Rabbit, What Lies Beneath the Mask and Undefined Intercepts. It was really difficult, given that there's five great ones up there. 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm working a night shift tonight. I intend to use the time in the morning to get things laid out for the weekend. My wife and I will be taking my book table to a huge event here in Halifax - CHRISTMAS AT THE FORUM.

It is going to be a freaking zoo. Thousands of Christmas shoppers pouring through a huge array of sales tables. As far as I can tell I'm the only book seller there this year and I'm going to have a small mountain of all of my paperbacks as well as a table full of my publisher's books. I'll be selling copies of their new books and their Christmas-related items for three days straight (Friday, Saturday and Sunday).

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
2 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
2 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
2 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
2 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
3 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
5 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
6 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
9 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
9 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
9 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
13 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
16 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
17 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
20 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
23 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
23 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
23 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
24 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
25 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
27 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

LoriDRV said:


> Okay, wowie, wow. I feel like a total ignorant newbie.
> 
> You guys are talking things I've never heard of before. What are HeadTalker and Thunderclap? How do they work? Are they used to promote Kindle Scout campaigns and anything? My head is swimming with all this new information.
> 
> Thanks for sharing so much with each other.
> 
> Oh - and HAPPY HALLOWEEN.


Lori, I had never heard of KS until the summer and I knew next to nothing. I spend a few days reading the entire (Yes, entire) thread to pick up tips, take notes, etc (Yes, I have no life). Then I threw up my book on KS and learned even more. The learning curve is huge during that 30 days. Sometimes my head hurts...


----------



## Michele Brouder

mikkycee said:


> Thanks. I'm posting in this site for the first time. Pls l need nominations for my book at:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27A0EO3JZ0HHA
> l also want to know the idea of the nominations l really need for my book to be considered. Thanks all.


You're going to learn a lot from this thread and everyone is supportive. Lincoln Cole is considered (well to me) the Kindle Scout guru. Here's a link to his blog post about KS http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout it is very helpful.


----------



## R M Rowan

Just nominated RED RABBIT (A Shaun Patrick thriller Book 1) 
In two days, all three of my slots will open up. Good luck, all!


----------



## Kay7979

Happy November, Kindle Scouters!

I'm officially announcing that Beyond the Forest has been published and is available in eBook and paperback. In a couple days I'll notify Amazon so they can send the "Now Available" email to people who nominated me. I've been waiting to get a few reviews before going public. I have two reviews at the moment, am expecting another later today, and there are six or seven in the pipeline. To those of you with ARC copies, THANKS SO MUCH. I know all of you are tremendously busy with your own books as well as having many to read and review. 

I've been corresponding with a few former Scouters, as I mentioned yesterday, and they haven't gotten many sales from KS nominations, so I have low expectations. I hope to be proven wrong. If you want to know how my launch is going, feel free to contact me through PM. I don't want to write a lot here and bore everyone. I think it would be nice if a few of us who were not selected stay in touch and help one another. We can share ideas about marketing and what is and is not working for us. 

I scrapped my original blurb and drafted a new one. I included Chapter One of the sequel, Shadowglade, at the end of my book, I have a note asking for reviews and I also have a request for readers to sign up for my newsletter, Gnome Gnotes. Hopefully these factors will be helpful. 

I wrote the first draft of this book about thirty years ago, and once I retired I pulled it out of mothballs and spent about three years completely rewriting it and polishing, polishing, polishing. I hope it shows! Little of the original book survived intact. It's interesting that the parts people have said they like most are in the original manuscript. Clearly, those were my favorite parts too!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michele Brouder said:


> You're going to learn a lot from this thread and everyone is supportive. Lincoln Cole is considered (well to me) the Kindle Scout guru. Here's a link to his blog post about KS http://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout it is very helpful.


haha, never been considered a guru before! I just don't want people to make all the same mistakes I made!



Kay7979 said:


> Happy November, Kindle Scouters!
> 
> I'm officially announcing that Beyond the Forest has been published and is available in eBook and paperback. In a couple days I'll notify Amazon so they can send the "Now Available" email to people who nominated me. I've been waiting to get a few reviews before going public. I have two reviews at the moment, am expecting another later today, and there are six or seven in the pipeline. To those of you with ARC copies, THANKS SO MUCH. I know all of you are tremendously busy with your own books as well as having many to read and review.
> 
> I've been corresponding with a few former Scouters, as I mentioned yesterday, and they haven't gotten many sales from KS nominations, so I have low expectations. I hope to be proven wrong. If you want to know how my launch is going, feel free to contact me through PM. I don't want to write a lot here and bore everyone. I think it would be nice if a few of us who were not selected stay in touch and help one another. We can share ideas about marketing and what is and is not working for us.
> 
> I scrapped my original blurb and drafted a new one. I included Chapter One of the sequel, Shadowglade, at the end of my book, I have a note asking for reviews and I also have a request for readers to sign up for my newsletter, Gnome Gnotes. Hopefully these factors will be helpful.
> 
> I wrote the first draft of this book about thirty years ago, and once I retired I pulled it out of mothballs and spent about three years completely rewriting it and polishing, polishing, polishing. I hope it shows! Little of the original book survived intact. It's interesting that the parts people have said they like most are in the original manuscript. Clearly, those were my favorite parts too!


Congratulations on publishing! Super cool!


----------



## Steve Vernon

stillmyheart said:


> I made it a bit bigger, let me know if that helps XD


Much better. Thank you. I tweeted it out for other folks to read.


----------



## KitSarge

loraininflorida said:


> Kit--sorry, I don't know how to do the PM thing. Just thought I'd tell you that you mixed curly que punctuation with scary punctuation in your excerpt. This usually happens when you write your book on one device and edit it on another. It's easy to fix, i.e. to change the scary quotation marks to curly que, just by using the Search and Replace All function in Word. You can do the same for the apostrophes but then you have to check each one manually to make sure their tails are pointed in the correct direction. Don't sweat it as far as Scout is concerned, they've selected many books with minor formatting errors. Good Luck!


Ah, I did a Find and Replace based on what my sister-in-law editor told me to fix the quotations, but I probably did it wrong. Normally I would just upload my manuscripts onto KDP in html using Guido Henkel's guide, but since I just uploaded my word doc, that's probably what happened. Oh well... I guess at this point It Is What It Is. Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Happy November, Kindle Scouters!
> 
> I'm officially announcing that Beyond the Forest has been published and is available in eBook and paperback. In a couple days I'll notify Amazon so they can send the "Now Available" email to people who nominated me. I've been waiting to get a few reviews before going public. I have two reviews at the moment, am expecting another later today, and there are six or seven in the pipeline. To those of you with ARC copies, THANKS SO MUCH. I know all of you are tremendously busy with your own books as well as having many to read and review.
> 
> I've been corresponding with a few former Scouters, as I mentioned yesterday, and they haven't gotten many sales from KS nominations, so I have low expectations. I hope to be proven wrong. If you want to know how my launch is going, feel free to contact me through PM. I don't want to write a lot here and bore everyone. I think it would be nice if a few of us who were not selected stay in touch and help one another. We can share ideas about marketing and what is and is not working for us.
> 
> I scrapped my original blurb and drafted a new one. I included Chapter One of the sequel, Shadowglade, at the end of my book, I have a note asking for reviews and I also have a request for readers to sign up for my newsletter, Gnome Gnotes. Hopefully these factors will be helpful.
> 
> I wrote the first draft of this book about thirty years ago, and once I retired I pulled it out of mothballs and spent about three years completely rewriting it and polishing, polishing, polishing. I hope it shows! Little of the original book survived intact. It's interesting that the parts people have said they like most are in the original manuscript. Clearly, those were my favorite parts too!


I'm looking forward to reading it.

The problem with trying to figure out whether KS had any impact on an indie release or not is that we don't know two things we need to know. The first is how many nominations we actually got. I understand why Amazon doesn't tell us that, but it would be nice to know in this situation. The second, which might partially compensate for the first, is what the formula for hot and trending is (because then we could perhaps estimate how many nominations we got.) Amazon is really never going to tell us that, but I sense some of the people I'm talking to may be overestimating their number of nominations. It's logical to assume that nominations contribute to the hot and trending numbers, but is it possible to be hot and trending with no nominations in a particular hour if people linger on your page long enough? Maybe, if as Lincoln suggests, the amount of time people spend engaging with the page makes a difference. In that scenario someone could hypothetically be hot and trending all the time and still not have that many nominations. That's an extreme case, of course, but it does illustrate the problem.

I guess I'm trying to cling to my optimistic idea that so much exposure has to be good. Perhaps I'll be proved wrong with my own book launch--but I'll never really know how many nominations I had, so I won't know how much impact to expect. Sigh!


----------



## TobyT

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm working a night shift tonight. I intend to use the time in the morning to get things laid out for the weekend. My wife and I will be taking my book table to a huge event here in Halifax - CHRISTMAS AT THE FORUM.
> 
> It is going to be a freaking zoo. Thousands of Christmas shoppers pouring through a huge array of sales tables. As far as I can tell I'm the only book seller there this year and I'm going to have a small mountain of all of my paperbacks as well as a table full of my publisher's books. I'll be selling copies of their new books and their Christmas-related items for three days straight (Friday, Saturday and Sunday).
> 
> Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> 2 days left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> 2 days left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 2 days left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> 2 days left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
> 3 days left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 5 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 6 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 9 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 9 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 9 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
> 13 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 16 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 17 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 20 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 23 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> 23 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 23 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 24 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
> 25 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> 27 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


\

Steve, thanks so much for keeping this list up. I see that your books are still doing well - congrats!


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm looking forward to reading it.
> 
> The problem with trying to figure out whether KS had any impact on an indie release or not is that we don't know two things we need to know. The first is how many nominations we actually got. I understand why Amazon doesn't tell us that, but it would be nice to know in this situation. The second, which might partially compensate for the first, is what the formula for hot and trending is (because then we could perhaps estimate how many nominations we got.) Amazon is really never going to tell us that, but I sense some of the people I'm talking to may be overestimating their number of nominations. It's logical to assume that nominations contribute to the hot and trending numbers, but is it possible to be hot and trending with no nominations in a particular hour if people linger on your page long enough? Maybe, if as Lincoln suggests, the amount of time people spend engaging with the page makes a difference. In that scenario someone could hypothetically be hot and trending all the time and still not have that many nominations. That's an extreme case, of course, but it does illustrate the problem.
> 
> I guess I'm trying to cling to my optimistic idea that so much exposure has to be good. Perhaps I'll be proved wrong with my own book launch--but I'll never really know how many nominations I had, so I won't know how much impact to expect. Sigh!


You're a kind soul, Bill. You'll go broke buying everyone's books!

I'm starting to understand why former KS people don't get tons of sales. Some of our nominations come from Internal page views, and those people may be "serial voters" who constantly nominate submissions, hoping to get free books. These folks may receive enough free books that they aren't motivated to buy a non-selected book. I've only been Scouting since mid-August, and I have eight winning books on my Previous Nominations screen, and a LOT of not-selected books.

I nominated many books primarily to support folks on the list. The books weren't in my preferred genres or subgenres. I have a huge backlog of unread books on my Kindle, so it's hard to find time to read the winning KS books, much less the ones that were not selected. Be that as it may, I have purchased a few non-selected books. Partly because they interest me, partly to be supportive, and partly to see if I can find any real difference between those that were and were not selected.

So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that many of the people who nominated our books are probably deluged with "X book is now available" emails, and they can't afford to buy all the books they'd like to read. Nominations from friends and family may translate into sales, and some of the nominations from strangers, but perhaps not a large percentage.


----------



## Colonelgumby

Good Morning! I just want to introduce myself to the forum folks. I am Harl Goodman and have a book called the Scent of Redemption sitting on the Scout page right now. I think I have 20 days or so left. I just found this forum and wanted to tell you guys what a relief it was to find. Felt like I was all alone there for a while. Thank you for sharing the wealth of information you have.  I hope to add,  but being a newbie,  not sure I have a lot of new thoughts. Just know how much I appreciate you sharing your experiences. I feel like a pound puppy that just found a new home.


----------



## LoriDRV

Kay7979 said:


> Happy November, Kindle Scouters!
> 
> I'm officially announcing that Beyond the Forest has been published and is available in eBook and paperback. In a couple days I'll notify Amazon so they can send the "Now Available" email to people who nominated me. I've been waiting to get a few reviews before going public. I have two reviews at the moment, am expecting another later today, and there are six or seven in the pipeline. To those of you with ARC copies, THANKS SO MUCH. I know all of you are tremendously busy with your own books as well as having many to read and review.
> 
> I've been corresponding with a few former Scouters, as I mentioned yesterday, and they haven't gotten many sales from KS nominations, so I have low expectations. I hope to be proven wrong. If you want to know how my launch is going, feel free to contact me through PM. I don't want to write a lot here and bore everyone. I think it would be nice if a few of us who were not selected stay in touch and help one another. We can share ideas about marketing and what is and is not working for us.
> 
> I scrapped my original blurb and drafted a new one. I included Chapter One of the sequel, Shadowglade, at the end of my book, I have a note asking for reviews and I also have a request for readers to sign up for my newsletter, Gnome Gnotes. Hopefully these factors will be helpful.
> 
> I wrote the first draft of this book about thirty years ago, and once I retired I pulled it out of mothballs and spent about three years completely rewriting it and polishing, polishing, polishing. I hope it shows! Little of the original book survived intact. It's interesting that the parts people have said they like most are in the original manuscript. Clearly, those were my favorite parts too!


This is a good idea to stay in touch with each other, Kay. I'm checking out your book. Good luck with it and let us know how it goes. I've had life get in the way and haven't had time to get to publishing mine yet. Since I'm new at this, I also still have to figure it all out.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Colonelgumby said:


> Good Morning! I just want to introduce myself to the forum folks. I am Harl Goodman and have a book called the Scent of Redemption sitting on the Scout page right now. I think I have 20 days or so left. I just found this forum and wanted to tell you guys what a relief it was to find. Felt like I was all alone there for a while. Thank you for sharing the wealth of information you have. I hope to add, but being a newbie, not sure I have a lot of new thoughts. Just know how much I appreciate you sharing your experiences. I feel like a pound puppy that just found a new home.


Welcome to the thread! You've really struck gold with finding this. Everyone here is so helpful, and it's helped me so much as I'm currently in the middle of my first campaign, too.
Looking forward to hearing more from you. Good luck with your book!


----------



## LoriDRV

Kay7979 said:


> You're a kind soul, Bill. You'll go broke buying everyone's books!
> 
> I'm starting to understand why former KS people don't get tons of sales. Some of our nominations come from Internal page views, and those people may be "serial voters" who constantly nominate submissions, hoping to get free books. These folks may receive enough free books that they aren't motivated to buy a non-selected book. I've only been Scouting since mid-August, and I have eight winning books on my Previous Nominations screen, and a LOT of not-selected books.
> 
> I nominated many books primarily to support folks on the list. The books weren't in my preferred genres or subgenres. I have a huge backlog of unread books on my Kindle, so it's hard to find time to read the winning KS books, much less the ones that were not selected. Be that as it may, I have purchased a few non-selected books. Partly because they interest me, partly to be supportive, and partly to see if I can find any real difference between those that were and were not selected.
> 
> So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that many of the people who nominated our books are probably deluged with "X book is now available" emails, and they can't afford to buy all the books they'd like to read. Nominations from friends and family may translate into sales, and some of the nominations from strangers, but perhaps not a large percentage.


Great points, Kay. All the way from Bill being a kind soul to your thoughts about sales after KS. Thanks for sharing this. 
P.S. Bill was the first to welcome me and always with a kind, helpful response to posters.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Kay7979 said:


> I nominated many books primarily to support folks on the list. The books weren't in my preferred genres or subgenres. I have a huge backlog of unread books on my Kindle, so it's hard to find time to read the winning KS books, much less the ones that were not selected. Be that as it may, I have purchased a few non-selected books. Partly because they interest me, partly to be supportive, and partly to see if I can find any real difference between those that were and were not selected.


This exactly. I voted for every person on this thread that had a title in the program. Most of which weren't my preferred genre, or something I would actually ever read. I voted to support everyone on this thread because it feels like a very supportive community. I know some people didn't vote for my book, but I still took the high road and voted for that person anyway. It irked me a little to support others that didn't support my own endeavor, and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that is casting votes based on community than other reasons.


----------



## Kay7979

LoriDRV said:


> This is a good idea to stay in touch with each other, Kay. I'm checking out your book. Good luck with it and let us know how it goes. I've had life get in the way and haven't had time to get to publishing mine yet. Since I'm new at this, I also still have to figure it all out.


I joked before that maybe those of us who weren't selected should start our own support thread. In any case, we can stay in touch by PM or email. I'll happily give my email to anyone who would rather not deal with PMing me.


----------



## Kay7979

Carey Lewis said:


> This exactly. I voted for every person on this thread that had a title in the program. Most of which weren't my preferred genre, or something I would actually ever read. I voted to support everyone on this thread because it feels like a very supportive community. I know some people didn't vote for my book, but I still took the high road and voted for that person anyway. It irked me a little to support others that didn't support my own endeavor, and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that is casting votes based on community than other reasons.


This thread was the BEST part of Kindle Scout, IMO. I met some authors I hope to stay in touch with for life. It doesn't hurt to vote for a book that doesn't resonate with you, because after all, it's bound to appeal to others. And even if a book seems to need a bit more editing and polishing to be commercially viable, oh well. If it's not ready for prime time, the editors will turn it down, but we're still supporting one another. It takes a long time to hone one's writing skills, and however professional we think we are now, there's always room for growth and improvement.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> You're a kind soul, Bill. You'll go broke buying everyone's books!
> 
> I'm starting to understand why former KS people don't get tons of sales. Some of our nominations come from Internal page views, and those people may be "serial voters" who constantly nominate submissions, hoping to get free books. These folks may receive enough free books that they aren't motivated to buy a non-selected book. I've only been Scouting since mid-August, and I have eight winning books on my Previous Nominations screen, and a LOT of not-selected books.
> 
> I nominated many books primarily to support folks on the list. The books weren't in my preferred genres or subgenres. I have a huge backlog of unread books on my Kindle, so it's hard to find time to read the winning KS books, much less the ones that were not selected. Be that as it may, I have purchased a few non-selected books. Partly because they interest me, partly to be supportive, and partly to see if I can find any real difference between those that were and were not selected.
> 
> So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that many of the people who nominated our books are probably deluged with "X book is now available" emails, and they can't afford to buy all the books they'd like to read. Nominations from friends and family may translate into sales, and some of the nominations from strangers, but perhaps not a large percentage.


I can afford a few ebooks without going broke. It's trying to find the time to read them that's a challenge. 

Your reasoning about why nominations don't convert to purchases is very good. I guess I'm also thinking of the number of eyes on the book. One would expect that to be at least as good in recruiting strangers as any other kind of advertising. The number of people going out of their way to tell me they liked the book makes me think at least some of them will buy it. I also ran across a Scout-selected author on KDP Forum some time ago who had had one successful campaign and two unsuccessful ones. He said that even the unsuccessful ones were worth it because of the extra push they gave his book launches. There may be factors we're not thinking of that could explain why some authors seem to get that push and others don't see it. Sadly, it could even be luck (getting seen by avid readers in KS as opposed to casual browsers or serial nominators).


----------



## Used To Be BH

LoriDRV said:


> P.S. Bill was the first to welcome me and always with a kind, helpful response to posters.


Thanks, I try.


----------



## LoriDRV

Kay7979 said:


> This thread was the BEST part of Kindle Scout, IMO. I met some authors I hope to stay in touch with for life. It doesn't hurt to vote for a book that doesn't resonate with you, because after all, it's bound to appeal to others. And even if a book seems to need a bit more editing and polishing to be commercially viable, oh well. If it's not ready for prime time, the editors will turn it down, but we're still supporting one another. It takes a long time to hone one's writing skills, and however professional we think we are now, there's always room for growth and improvement.


Another great post, Kay. I wish I would've found this thread sooner than near the end of my campaign. But, I'm grateful to have found this place nonetheless. Everyone here has been great. I haven't been able to nominate every single book because my slots have been full, and/or I haven't been able to keep up.

I also agree that there is always room for growth and improvement to hone my writing skills.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> This exactly. I voted for every person on this thread that had a title in the program. Most of which weren't my preferred genre, or something I would actually ever read. I voted to support everyone on this thread because it feels like a very supportive community. I know some people didn't vote for my book, but I still took the high road and voted for that person anyway. It irked me a little to support others that didn't support my own endeavor, and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that is casting votes based on community than other reasons.


Out of morbid curiosity, how do you know some people didn't support your endeavor? Keep in mind that some people announce exactly who they're nominating, but not everyone does. I nominated your book, but I'm not sure I actually said that officially.

I'm lucky in that I'm flexible about genres. When I first started self publishing, I got into a good writers' group (sadly no longer functioning now) in which a lot of the writers were romance writers. I hadn't read any romances at that point and had the general impression that most of them weren't of high literary quality. However, I did start reading some romance titles to be supportive of the writers in the group, and I have to say they cured me of my stereotypic feelings about romance. A lot of the ones I read were in fact of very high literary quality. Anyway, I've always been an avid reader and can handle almost any genre. The one exception I can think of is stuff like _50 Shades of Grey_. Consequently, the fact that a book wasn't in one of the genres I read most often wouldn't necessarily put me off it.

That said, while I would generally support the writers on this thread (community is important) and have so far been able to nominate all of them (except for the clusters where more than three end in a day), but I can't guarantee I'd nominate any book, no matter what was wrong with it. Giving my genuine support to a book, even if, as Kay says, it needs a little polishing, feels good. Giving my support to a book I think has real quality issues feels more like gaming the system, particularly if I expect that person's support for my book in return. I suppose it's harmless enough, since we know the editors pick the books they want anyway, so I'm not trying to be critical of your viewpoint. You can certainly vote for everyone if you want to, but understand that some people might feel weird doing that--and if those nominations actually mattered, my guess is Amazon would clamp down on authors nominating each other. Notice that Steve adds that line about people seeing the books and making up their own minds to the list each day.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> That said, while I would generally support the writers on this thread (community is important) and have so far been able to nominate all of them (except for the clusters where more than three end in a day), but I can't guarantee I'd nominate any book, no matter what was wrong with it. Giving my genuine support to a book, even if, as Kay says, it needs a little polishing, feels good. Giving my support to a book I think has real quality issues feels more like gaming the system, particularly if I expect that person's support for my book in return.


I agree with this. If I read a sample and the book is a hot mess, it's pointless to vote for it, and I'd feel guilty for doing so. If the sample has a few punctuation and syntax errors but is otherwise an interesting book, that's fine. I know some people can't afford professional editing and their self-editing skills may not be adequate. Winning books will be professionally edited via Kirkus. We've mentioned before on this thread that most of the authors who find their way here are the sort who taking their writing very seriously and have researched Kindle Scout and discovered this thread. A high proportion of the winning novels are books from this thread, and those that are not selected have been, for the most part, excellent books.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> Out of morbid curiosity, how do you know some people didn't support your endeavor? Keep in mind that some people announce exactly who they're nominating, but not everyone does. I nominated your book, but I'm not sure I actually said that officially.
> 
> I'm lucky in that I'm flexible about genres. When I first started self publishing, I got into a good writers' group (sadly no longer functioning now) in which a lot of the writers were romance writers. I hadn't read any romances at that point and had the general impression that most of them weren't of high literary quality. However, I did start reading some romance titles to be supportive of the writers in the group, and I have to say they cured me of my stereotypic feelings about romance. A lot of the ones I read were in fact of very high literary quality. Anyway, I've always been an avid reader and can handle almost any genre. The one exception I can think of is stuff like _50 Shades of Grey_. Consequently, the fact that a book wasn't in one of the genres I read most often wouldn't necessarily put me off it.
> 
> That said, while I would generally support the writers on this thread (community is important) and have so far been able to nominate all of them (except for the clusters where more than three end in a day), but I can't guarantee I'd nominate any book, no matter what was wrong with it. Giving my genuine support to a book, even if, as Kay says, it needs a little polishing, feels good. Giving my support to a book I think has real quality issues feels more like gaming the system, particularly if I expect that person's support for my book in return. I suppose it's harmless enough, since we know the editors pick the books they want anyway, so I'm not trying to be critical of your viewpoint. You can certainly vote for everyone if you want to, but understand that some people might feel weird doing that--and if those nominations actually mattered, my guess is Amazon would clamp down on authors nominating each other. Notice that Steve adds that line about people seeing the books and making up their own minds to the list each day.


I know from the people that say who they're voting for, saying their three votes is for so and so etc. and also seeing that those books ended their campaigns after mine. I'm not trying to be salty at all, I'm thinking that nominations and page views have very little to do with actual acceptance into the program and more to do with getting us to drive people to Amazon's website and catalogue.

There was one book that I didn't vote for, and probably wouldn't have voted for anyway, but during that time there were four books ending on the same day so I didn't have to choose the poor formatting, spelling, and story for the reason I didn't vote for it. Funny enough, that book would be more up my alley than others I have chosen.

I couldn't agree with you more about reading across multiple genres you wouldn't otherwise touch. I do as well. I'm currently heading into Crime Fiction, but I'm a fan of Neil Gaiman and have read the Gayle Forman "If I Stay" trilogy oddly enough, along with The Alchemist, Dracula, And the Mountains Echoed etc.

All factors being equal in terms of quality control, I'm still voting for people in this thread in the order that their deadlines are coming. I guess it was a little shocking for me to see that not all the posters felt the same way I did.


----------



## RWhite7699

I'm with you, Carey. We're here to support each other. We all know the nominations don't make or break the book, but they make the writer feel good.


----------



## Kay7979

I think it might be better if posters didn't say who they are nominating if multiple campaigns are ending at the same time, and by stating the names it's obvious who they're NOT nominating. Better to simply say your nominations are filled, so no one's feelings are hurt. I'm certainly not dictating what anyone does--I'm just saying I understand how the bypassed author feels.


----------



## RWhite7699

I'm with you, too, Kay. I'm quite agreeable today. It so happens that I have a daughter who allows my extra noms in her slots, but not everybody has that option.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I think it might be better if posters didn't say who they are nominating if multiple campaigns are ending at the same time, and by stating the names it's obvious who they're NOT nominating. Better to simply say your nominations are filled, so no one's feelings are hurt. I'm certainly not dictating what anyone does--I'm just saying I understand how the bypassed author feels.


That sounds like good advice.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Carey Lewis said:


> I know from the people that say who they're voting for, saying their three votes is for so and so etc. and also seeing that those books ended their campaigns after mine. I'm not trying to be salty at all, I'm thinking that nominations and page views have very little to do with actual acceptance into the program and more to do with getting us to drive people to Amazon's website and catalogue.


Hi, Carey, I'm one of those who doesn't post when nominating. I do check Steve's list each day and also scroll through the posts. If there are more than three in one day, I enlist my husband's help in nominating. I don't post a lot, but I'm with you guys every step of the way.

Welcome to all of the new members. In case you didn't see it before, Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his KS experience. This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/

Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information. Here are some of them:

Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc.

Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.

Lexi Revellian (The Trouble with Time): Link to her article about earning her advance.

Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.

Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer, not yet released): How she chose the KS option.

Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.

My experiences (Take the Body and Run) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers.

And others tell their tales.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> All factors being equal in terms of quality control, I'm still voting for people in this thread in the order that their deadlines are coming. I guess it was a little shocking for me to see that not all the posters felt the same way I did.


We started at what sounded like different points but actually agree. It sounds as if we'd both vote for someone from the community if the community member had a reasonable claim to nomination.

As Kay points out, the people who do their homework and find this thread tend to be people who take their writing seriously and do their best to produce professional output. Kboards as a whole seems to attract writers of a more professional disposition than indie writers in general have. When I was first told that (before visiting Kboards), I was skeptical, but it's definitely true. It doesn't surprise me that I haven't had a problem nominating people here.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.   It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)

Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.

Thanks to everyone on this board. Interacting with you has made this a much more positive experience than it would have been if I'd been trying to handle it without a context.

I'm replanning my day to do one last reading of the manuscript before publishing. I'll let you all know when it's live.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.  It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)
> 
> Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board. Interacting with you has made this a much more positive experience than it would have been if I'd been trying to handle it without a context.
> 
> I'm replanning my day to do one last reading of the manuscript before publishing. I'll let you all know when it's live.


Bill, this bums me out, I was really rooting for you! You've been such a help and super supportive to everyone here. I don't even have the words...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Bill, this bums me out, I was really rooting for you! You've been such a help and super supportive to everyone here. I don't even have the words...


Thanks! As I said, because of this group, I feel much more positive about it than I would have if I'd been on my own.


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Lori,
> 
> HeadTalker and Thunderclap aren't that big of a mystery. They are basically a way of organizing a sort of announcement blast incorporating other people's Twitter and Facebook feeds to announce your book sale or your book launch or your Kindle Press campaign (or whatever you are TRYING to announce). It can get some extra views on your campaign at no cost, and MAYBE even a few nominations.
> 
> This blog entry of mine might explain HeadTalker/Thunderclap a little better.
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/11/using-headtalkerthunderclap-to-send-up-a-flare/
> 
> Hope that helps.


Oooo! I could use this to jumpstart the new release announce of going solo, since KS did not pick up the contract. I will have to read over your blog entry and see how to utilize this tool best.


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.  It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)
> 
> Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board. Interacting with you has made this a much more positive experience than it would have been if I'd been trying to handle it without a context.
> 
> I'm replanning my day to do one last reading of the manuscript before publishing. I'll let you all know when it's live.


What the heck That sucks. Sorry man, I know how you feel.

Let us know when it goes live.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.  It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)
> 
> Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.


Bill, my condolences and empathy. I, too, was not selected, though I had good stats. We are a hardy crew here in survivor territory - welcome! 

About nominations and relationships here: I agree that most of the folks who find their way here are pretty savvy. I found this site/thread two days after my campaign started, and you know why? Because I made personal connection to an author in a campaign whose book looked really good to me. I contacted her (some KS folk don't have contact info on their bio!) and introduced myself and said I was impressed by her excerpt, and we made friends and she told me about this group and a connection SHE had made here who has a promo mailing list, and then I found a couple of others I connected with on FB and beyond, and we had a real "kindred spirit" kind of thing going on around the time of my campaign. This thread is a great place to start now that you're here. Some of my best author/mentor relationships started right here last December!

I always try to nominate from those personal connections I've made as a first priority, and since they often arise out of my being really impressed with the book excerpts those people have, it's an easy decision. I've also nominated folks whose books aren't that compelling to me (not my usual genres, etc.) but the PEOPLE are compelling - like very helpful to others on the thread. I try to make my nominations honest, and that sometimes means I'm nominating books from folks who aren't on this list but who have great offerings in the campaign - and I usually contact those people personally to let them know about this group. I know I'd rather not read messages here about who's been nominated, or the ones that say they'll nominate when their nominations "open up." They can always be open for a campaign that ends soon, and the pet nomination can go right back in the queue the day after. 

All of that said, please don't feel snubbed if you (whoever you are) and I don't have a "relationship" at the moment - I have been pursuing other things lately and haven't been up-to-date on reading excerpts and really connecting here, though I dip in almost every day to read the thread. I'll get into that again probably after Thanksgiving, and I look forward to engaging with others' KS campaigns - it's an exciting process!


----------



## lauramg_1406

I'm sorry you didn't get picked Bill, it looked like a really good read (though I'm sure it still will be!) I would like to reiterate what someone said earlier about you being really helpful and supportive (I can't access kboards at work so am a bit behind on the messages).

Pretty sure I've only said who I've nominated a couple of times but I promise that's not the only times I have! I use the 'save for later' option so I can keep track of the books from this thread and any other books that I come across on Scout that sound interesting!

This thread is incredibly supportive, and has definitely taken some of the stress out of the campaign and for that reason I've been supporting the authors on here and plan to continue to do so once my campaign is over. 

Thankfully I'm an eclectic reader anyway, but some of the selections here still wouldn't be my normal choice, but I'm glad for that! Helps broaden my horizons!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.  It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)
> 
> Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board. Interacting with you has made this a much more positive experience than it would have been if I'd been trying to handle it without a context.
> 
> I'm replanning my day to do one last reading of the manuscript before publishing. I'll let you all know when it's live.


I'm really sorry to see the news. I was hoping that because you've been fairly successful with your other books, that would help. Well, welcome to the good-books-that-were-not-selected club. I'm sure there are many of us here prepared to support you.


----------



## KCecala

So sorry to Bill and Cindy and everyone else not selected...a bit dismaying to see who's not getting picked. But I'm not going to conjecture anymore on why or why not. Is what it is. Good luck with your launch Bill!


----------



## KitSarge

I'm going to echo my condolences for those Kboarders not being selected. I too, am sorry Bill and are so grateful for your helpfulness. Are people posting in this thread about launch strategies, or is that on another? (I have to admit I've been ignoring the rest of the threads as of late).  Should we start a thread for Not-Selected-by-Scout launch strategies?


----------



## JennyOBrien

KCecala said:


> So sorry to Bill and Cindy and everyone else not selected...a bit dismaying to see who's not getting picked. But I'm not going to conjecture anymore on why or why not. Is what it is. Good luck with your launch Bill!


I second that, and with such great stats too. You're all going to laugh when you see mine but what the heck, it's all a game anyway. I'm cracking on with the sequel instead of obsessing too much 
Hard to pick with so many finishing on the same day but my slots are now full again. Good luck everyone


----------



## bfleetwood

Internet hugs Bill and anyone else getting disappointing news. B


----------



## KCecala

KitSarge said:


> I'm going to echo my condolences for those Kboarders not being selected. I too, am sorry Bill and are so grateful for your helpfulness. Are people posting in this thread about launch strategies, or is that on another? (I have to admit I've been ignoring the rest of the threads as of late). Should we start a thread for Not-Selected-by-Scout launch strategies?


 Yes!


----------



## lauramg_1406

JennyOBrien said:


> I second that, and with such great stats too. You're all going to laugh when you see mine but what the heck, it's all a game anyway. I'm cracking on with the sequel instead of obsessing too much
> Hard to pick with so many finishing on the same day but my slots are now full again. Good luck everyone


Don't worry Jenny my stats are also abysmal! Though with only 2 days left to go I have now made the H&T list for the first time!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## TobyT

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.  It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)
> 
> Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board. Interacting with you has made this a much more positive experience than it would have been if I'd been trying to handle it without a context.
> 
> I'm replanning my day to do one last reading of the manuscript before publishing. I'll let you all know when it's live.


Sorry to hear that, Bill  Good luck with the release - I'm sure it will do well!


----------



## LoriDRV

Oh Bill, I'm so sorry you didn't get selected. You know you've got our support here. You've been so supportive with everyone else.

After I posted about my experience with KS, I got so much feedback. Of course, from these boards, but I also got perfect strangers who personally emailed me about their experiences, and also in comments. I learned a few new things. I don't know if what I was told me was true, but there were things to take into consideration. 

From all that feedback, I posted a second article about what I learned from all that feedback. I didn't say that it was written in stone or anything, but it was how I understood what people told me and how I now see KS. 

Also, what Kay put in recent posts here, gave me a lot to think about how sales will be after KS.


----------



## Kay7979

Well, this is an interesting bit of trivia. I notified Amazon a few hours ago that they could send out the "book available" email, and at 4:17 I got an email from them thanking me for letting them know, and also the email announcing my book is available! So, in case any of you are wondering, once you decide you're ready to send out the notification, Amazon's right on top of it!

I'm up to four reviews this afternoon and wanted at least five before going public, but I expect KS people know I won't have a lot of reviews if I just published the book.


----------



## Kay7979

OK, guys. The KS alumni support thread is now live! Check it out and come on over and chat!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.  It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)
> 
> Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board. Interacting with you has made this a much more positive experience than it would have been if I'd been trying to handle it without a context.
> 
> I'm replanning my day to do one last reading of the manuscript before publishing. I'll let you all know when it's live.


So sorry, Bill  Fantastic stats, though! Mine are abysmal and I only have just over a week left! Good luck with the book, I really hope it does well for you!


----------



## Browland86

RWhite7699 said:


> Good luck, Brittany. You're in my noms, along with Mark and Loraine. My daughter covered, Toby, Laura and Steve for me.


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Lori,
> 
> HeadTalker and Thunderclap aren't that big of a mystery. They are basically a way of organizing a sort of announcement blast incorporating other people's Twitter and Facebook feeds to announce your book sale or your book launch or your Kindle Press campaign (or whatever you are TRYING to announce). It can get some extra views on your campaign at no cost, and MAYBE even a few nominations.
> 
> This blog entry of mine might explain HeadTalker/Thunderclap a little better.
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/11/using-headtalkerthunderclap-to-send-up-a-flare/
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hey Steve, thanks for this info. I tried both of them, though I am getting faster responses from HeadTalker since I have to wait 3 days for Thunderclap.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shadowbane-age-of-aelfborn/

Thanks again. Your blog helped.


----------



## Kyla S

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, my continuous refreshing the page paid off--I just found out I was not selected.  It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)


So sorry, Bill! That sucks! But at least they let you know quickly. I'm worried about wasting another 14 days twiddling my thumbs only to get rejected. Ugh. Let us know when the book is up!


----------



## LoriDRV

QUOTE from Steve <Hey Lori,

HeadTalker and Thunderclap aren't that big of a mystery. They are basically a way of organizing a sort of announcement blast incorporating other people's Twitter and Facebook feeds to announce your book sale or your book launch or your Kindle Press campaign (or whatever you are TRYING to announce). It can get some extra views on your campaign at no cost, and MAYBE even a few nominations.

This blog entry of mine might explain HeadTalker/Thunderclap a little better.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/11/using-headtalkerthunderclap-to-send-up-a-flare/

Hope that helps. >

Hi Steve - I don't know how I miss posts in this forum, but somehow I missed yours. I found this quote on Paul's post.

Thank you for answering this question for me. I checked out your blog post. So, do you go on headtalker and thunderclap to support others as well? If you support someone else, does it automatically go on your social media feeds, or do you have to put it up yourself?

I've never been savvy with this stuff. Thanks so much.


----------



## Michele Brouder

First, let me say I'm sorry to hear that your book wasn't selected, Bill. You've got a lot of good company and Kay was kind enough to start a thread for all of us!
Second, I nominated 3 books today and that's all I'm going to say.  Even though my KS campaign is over, I will continue to nominate books. If there are more than 3 books, then I will just choose based on merit(strong writing, no typos, etc) and my own personal preference.


----------



## LoriDRV

Michele Brouder said:


> First, let me say I'm sorry to hear that your book wasn't selected, Bill. You've got a lot of good company and Kay was kind enough to start a thread for all of us!
> Second, I nominated 3 books today and that's all I'm going to say. Even though my KS campaign is over, I will continue to nominate books. If there are more than 3 books, then I will just choose based on merit(strong writing, no typos, etc) and my own personal preference.


Ditto what Michele said.

I had two open slots and nominated just now. I'm nominating KS campaigns that are in the last few days, so I can get open slots again and nominate more of you.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
Red Rabbit by Toby Tate

Then I signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock

Best of luck to all.

Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

AuthorFrancois said:


> Hey Steve, thanks for this info. I tried both of them, though I am getting faster responses from HeadTalker since I have to wait 3 days for Thunderclap.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shadowbane-age-of-aelfborn/
> 
> Thanks again. Your blog helped.


Glad to help you out. I've supported your HeadTalker. I've also got a third new one that could use a bit of support.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-flannel-freebie/


----------



## 39416

Mark-- Thank you so much. I actually made hot and trending. First time!


----------



## Steve Vernon

This morning I'm throwing breakfast into my mouth and catching a bus out to a far-off middle school for a full day of workshops. I'll be teaching five groups of Grade 7 students my storytelling workshop. I'm going to be pooped by the end of it.

Whee!

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
1 day left  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
1 day left  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
1 day left  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
1 day left  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
2 day left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
4 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
5 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
8 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
8 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
8 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
12 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
15 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
16 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
19 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
22 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
22 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
22 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
23 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
24 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
26 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Steve Vernon said:


> Glad to help you out. I've supported your HeadTalker. I've also got a third new one that could use a bit of support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-flannel-freebie/


Supported.


----------



## mikkycee

Thanks for the updating Steve! You've been so helpful. Mine is now 8 days remaining today. I wish the nominations keep on flowing in now and hopefully have positive impact in my book selection. I can see your help here, as well as other members'. Thank you all. Keep it up. Please l will still need your help at this closing stage as ever. Thanks all. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27A0EO3JZ0HHA


----------



## Used To Be BH

Thanks to everyone for your kind and supportive words. If nothing else, the process has given me a lot of new friends.

I'll let you know when the book goes lives, and I'll also report back when I have results of the launch (in terms of whether doing KS first helped gather momentum).

I'll have another campaign up in a few months, but meanwhile I'll be visiting this thread frequently. I fully intend to keep up with the nominations (and apparently now also Headtalkers).


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I'm really sorry to see the news. I was hoping that because you've been fairly successful with your other books, that would help. Well, welcome to the good-books-that-were-not-selected club. I'm sure there are many of us here prepared to support you.


I'd like to think of my other books as successful. They have good reviews (both customer and editorial), they win awards--but they don't exactly fly off those digital shelves. For a while (January through May), I thought maybe I was moving on to the next level, with sales roughly double the same point the previous year, but June through September were low again. Things rebounded in October, but only slightly. If the KS folks looked at sales figures, I doubt that would have worked in my favor.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> I must confess, you got my nomination based solely on the cover. I have yours on the "notify me" button, so I should get an email when your pull the trigger, but I'll probably see it in this thread first...


Thanks! I'll be sure to pass that along to the book's cover designer.


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> Don't worry Jenny my stats are also abysmal! Though with only 2 days left to go I have now made the H&T list for the first time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


 I see that, actually went whoop as you've been trying your best. I'm rubbish at this, apart from 7000 twitter followers to tweet to and they'll soon get bored. I look forward to reading your book. As an aside Whyte Christmas is available to pre order later just in case Michele hasn't mentioned it


----------



## Michele Brouder

JennyOBrien said:


> I see that, actually went whoop as you've been trying your best. I'm rubbish at this, apart from 7000 twitter followers to tweet to and they'll soon get bored. I look forward to reading your book. As an aside Whyte Christmas is available to pre order later just in case Michele hasn't mentioned it


Yes, as soon as I hear from Kindle, I'll post the link. Just waiting to hear. Hopefully by tonight.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> This morning I'm throwing breakfast into my mouth and catching a bus out to a far-off middle school for a full day of workshops. I'll be teaching five groups of Grade 7 students my storytelling workshop. I'm going to be pooped by the end of it.
> 
> Whee!


Sounds busy! You do so many things to promote your books that I am super jealous! I've done like two book signings, and they went over fairly abysmally in the grand scheme of things. I can barely even find the time to write, let alone promote!


----------



## Paul Francois

So KS asked me to complete a survey about my experience, I thought I would share my closing comments with everyone.

"The hiding of nominations is annoying. As authors we need to know if our creation is well received or not. I understand you hide this so we do not come back saying "I received high nominations, why did you not pick my book" but the final decision is still yours to make.

Also, you should have other options besides the ultimate $1500/5 year contract. For those novels you are on the fence about, perhaps a $500/1 year trial contract to see if the novel is worth the investment."


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> Glad to help you out. I've supported your HeadTalker. I've also got a third new one that could use a bit of support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-flannel-freebie/


Done


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind and supportive words. If nothing else, the process has given me a lot of new friends.
> 
> I'll let you know when the book goes lives, and I'll also report back when I have results of the launch (in terms of whether doing KS first helped gather momentum).
> 
> I'll have another campaign up in a few months, but meanwhile I'll be visiting this thread frequently. I fully intend to keep up with the nominations (and apparently now also Headtalkers).


I got the email about your book last night. Sorry that it wasn't selected.

But I'll be surely waiting for your book to come out. Apparently Amazon will notify me also, so their email said. Can't wait.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> So KS asked me to complete a survey about my experience, I thought I would share my closing comments with everyone.
> 
> "The hiding of nominations is annoying. As authors we need to know if our creation is well received or not. I understand you hide this so we do not come back saying "I received high nominations, why did you not pick my book" but the final decision is still yours to make.
> 
> Also, you should have other options besides the ultimate $1500/5 year contract. For those novels you are on the fence about, perhaps a $500/1 year trial contract to see if the novel is worth the investment."


Hmmm... Different levels of Kindle Scout? Interesting thought. I wonder how many books KS is on the fence about? Perhaps books coming through when the competition is especially heavy but that might have been picked at some other time.

I wonder if everyone gets a survey at the end, or just a random sampling. I've been thinking about someone's earlier suggestion about feedback. I understand why KS doesn't do that, but I'm beginning to think it might be nice to have a one or two sentence reason. A little feedback might give authors on the cusp enough hint of what KS is looking for that they might be able to produce it the next time around.


----------



## Carey Lewis

No surprise, my book wasn't selected, so I'm going to take my place at the rejects table  

Good luck everyone with campaigns in. I'll still be kicking around  nominating from the list!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorFrancois said:


> So KS asked me to complete a survey about my experience, I thought I would share my closing comments with everyone.
> 
> "The hiding of nominations is annoying. As authors we need to know if our creation is well received or not. I understand you hide this so we do not come back saying "I received high nominations, why did you not pick my book" but the final decision is still yours to make.
> 
> Also, you should have other options besides the ultimate $1500/5 year contract. For those novels you are on the fence about, perhaps a $500/1 year trial contract to see if the novel is worth the investment."


One thing about the contract...it is a permanent rights transfer to Kindle Scout with reversion terms, and those terms are basically that if your book doesn't sell you can request to get your rights back.

The thing is...it is in their best interest for books to sell well which means you wouldn't get your rights back. All of their investment is up front (editing, formatting, promoting) and after a year they only occasionally promote books, which means the best case scenario is that your book becomes established during the first year and they can collect their royalties indefinitely off of it, much like a normal publisher.

The idea of offering a 1 year contract wouldn't benefit them at all, because it would still require up front investment on their part, but you're saying if the book doesn't sell then you get your rights back. The thing is, the $1500 is a novelty more than anything else, and the reversion terms are basically their way of saying "we made a bad choice, you can have your rights back because we aren't going to keep trying to sell it" but offering a less valuable situation for them wouldn't be a good way of handling the issue of being on the fence about a book.

If anything, the alternative contract would be more restrictive and come with less benefits (for example, they might not offer editing on those books, or no promotion, and no rights reversion) but that also wouldn't be in their best interest because then there could be a lot of poorly edited and low quality books out there under the Kindle Press Umbrella.

One thing they could offer would be an alternative Imprint, sort of "Self-Published Plus" but I don't see what the value would be for the author if they didn't offer any benefits for being associated and they would still work to distance it from Amazon (after all, Amazon can't be seen as publishing a lot of low quality books).

I agree that it would be nice for them to be more transparent about the process, but I don't think they are in a position to offer alternative terms, and certainly a trial situation wouldn't benefit them at all so I don't think it would happen anytime in the future.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Raven's Peak is one of six finalists for the BookViral Millenium Award!

http://www.bookviral.com/2016-bookviral-book-award/4593063487

There is an option for voting on the page for your favorite book, and I would really appreciate if anyone would be willing to vote for Raven's Peak!

Thanks!


----------



## bfleetwood

lincolnjcole said:


> Raven's Peak is one of six finalists for the BookViral Millenium Award!
> 
> http://www.bookviral.com/2016-bookviral-book-award/4593063487
> 
> There is an option for voting on the page for your favorite book, and I would really appreciate if anyone would be willing to vote for Raven's Peak!
> 
> Thanks!


Voted - go Lincoln! B


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> It took them not even two business days to do it. (I'm assuming they don't work Saturday or Sunday, but I could be wrong.)
> 
> Since my stats were pretty good (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views), this is another indication that the stats don't mean much in terms of the final selection. I'm going to see if the campaign helps create a stronger book launch. If it doesn't, then my next campaign will adopt Lexi's set-it-and-forget-it model.


The speed kind of amazed me too. I remember when your campaign ended because I was planning to get a couple more nominations in after yours closed. And last night I kept thinking, wow, that's quick. I wonder if they (the Kindle Press review board) start looking into the submissions about halfway through the campaign.

Good to know the stats, thanks for sharing  The impression--from your post and reading others' experiences--I'm getting is that good stats probably help but they ain't the only thing that gets a book picked up.

It's so great that you and everyone else here shares so much. It's invaluable in my own campaign prep, which will hopefully be in a week or so. Thank you and I hope the KS visibility translates to great sales for your book when it comes out!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'd like to think of my other books as successful. They have good reviews (both customer and editorial), they win awards--but they don't exactly fly off those digital shelves. For a while (January through May), I thought maybe I was moving on to the next level, with sales roughly double the same point the previous year, but June through September were low again. Things rebounded in October, but only slightly. If the KS folks looked at sales figures, I doubt that would have worked in my favor.


I got the letter this morning. So sorry to hear that you weren't nominated.. When you go live let me know and I'll do a blog post on my site if you like? www.tearsofcrimson.com If you're interested just drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> No surprise, my book wasn't selected, so I'm going to take my place at the rejects table
> 
> Good luck everyone with campaigns in. I'll still be kicking around nominating from the list!


There are no rejects here-only people that weren't selected. The glass is definitely half-full!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> One thing about the contract...it is a permanent rights transfer to Kindle Scout with reversion terms, and those terms are basically that if your book doesn't sell you can request to get your rights back.
> 
> The thing is...it is in their best interest for books to sell well which means you wouldn't get your rights back. All of their investment is up front (editing, formatting, promoting) and after a year they only occasionally promote books, which means the best case scenario is that your book becomes established during the first year and they can collect their royalties indefinitely off of it, much like a normal publisher.
> 
> The idea of offering a 1 year contract wouldn't benefit them at all, because it would still require up front investment on their part, but you're saying if the book doesn't sell then you get your rights back. The thing is, the $1500 is a novelty more than anything else, and the reversion terms are basically their way of saying "we made a bad choice, you can have your rights back because we aren't going to keep trying to sell it" but offering a less valuable situation for them wouldn't be a good way of handling the issue of being on the fence about a book.
> 
> If anything, the alternative contract would be more restrictive and come with less benefits (for example, they might not offer editing on those books, or no promotion, and no rights reversion) but that also wouldn't be in their best interest because then there could be a lot of poorly edited and low quality books out there under the Kindle Press Umbrella.
> 
> One thing they could offer would be an alternative Imprint, sort of "Self-Published Plus" but I don't see what the value would be for the author if they didn't offer any benefits for being associated and they would still work to distance it from Amazon (after all, Amazon can't be seen as publishing a lot of low quality books).
> 
> I agree that it would be nice for them to be more transparent about the process, but I don't think they are in a position to offer alternative terms, and certainly a trial situation wouldn't benefit them at all so I don't think it would happen anytime in the future.


Well, I certainly can't argue with that analysis!


----------



## Used To Be BH

sgbasu said:


> The speed kind of amazed me too. I remember when your campaign ended because I was planning to get a couple more nominations in after yours closed. And last night I kept thinking, wow, that's quick. I wonder if they (the Kindle Press review board) start looking into the submissions about halfway through the campaign.
> 
> Good to know the stats, thanks for sharing  The impression--from your post and reading others' experiences--I'm getting is that good stats probably help but they ain't the only thing that gets a book picked up.
> 
> It's so great that you and everyone else here shares so much. It's invaluable in my own campaign prep, which will hopefully be in a week or so. Thank you and I hope the KS visibility translates to great sales for your book when it comes out!


We know little about their process, though with books ending campaigns virtually every day, I doubt they can get too far ahead in their reading.

Far from being the only factor, I'm beginning to think the stats have very little impact, except perhaps as tiebreakers. Anyway, I'll let you know how the release goes and whether or not KS appeared to provide a boost. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I wonder if everyone gets a survey at the end, or just a random sampling. I've been thinking about someone's earlier suggestion about feedback. I understand why KS doesn't do that, but I'm beginning to think it might be nice to have a one or two sentence reason. A little feedback might give authors on the cusp enough hint of what KS is looking for that they might be able to produce it the next time around.


Yes, everyone gets the survey.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michelle Hughes said:


> I got the letter this morning. So sorry to hear that you weren't nominated.. When you go live let me know and I'll do a blog post on my site if you like? www.tearsofcrimson.com If you're interested just drop me a line at [email protected]


Thanks for the offer. I'll be in touch!


----------



## Paul Francois

lincolnjcole said:


> One thing about the contract...it is a permanent rights transfer to Kindle Scout with reversion terms, and those terms are basically that if your book doesn't sell you can request to get your rights back.
> 
> The thing is...it is in their best interest for books to sell well which means you wouldn't get your rights back. All of their investment is up front (editing, formatting, promoting) and after a year they only occasionally promote books, which means the best case scenario is that your book becomes established during the first year and they can collect their royalties indefinitely off of it, much like a normal publisher.
> 
> The idea of offering a 1 year contract wouldn't benefit them at all, because it would still require up front investment on their part, but you're saying if the book doesn't sell then you get your rights back. The thing is, the $1500 is a novelty more than anything else, and the reversion terms are basically their way of saying "we made a bad choice, you can have your rights back because we aren't going to keep trying to sell it" but offering a less valuable situation for them wouldn't be a good way of handling the issue of being on the fence about a book.
> 
> If anything, the alternative contract would be more restrictive and come with less benefits (for example, they might not offer editing on those books, or no promotion, and no rights reversion) but that also wouldn't be in their best interest because then there could be a lot of poorly edited and low quality books out there under the Kindle Press Umbrella.
> 
> One thing they could offer would be an alternative Imprint, sort of "Self-Published Plus" but I don't see what the value would be for the author if they didn't offer any benefits for being associated and they would still work to distance it from Amazon (after all, Amazon can't be seen as publishing a lot of low quality books).
> 
> I agree that it would be nice for them to be more transparent about the process, but I don't think they are in a position to offer alternative terms, and certainly a trial situation wouldn't benefit them at all so I don't think it would happen anytime in the future.


Good points.


----------



## SG

lincolnjcole said:


> Raven's Peak is one of six finalists for the BookViral Millenium Award!
> 
> http://www.bookviral.com/2016-bookviral-book-award/4593063487
> 
> There is an option for voting on the page for your favorite book, and I would really appreciate if anyone would be willing to vote for Raven's Peak!
> 
> Thanks!


Voted!!! Good luck to you 
_____________

KS nominations are up to date between my account and the hubbster's

War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Paul Francois

So Thunderclap approved the post in 1 day, instead of the 3 days they advertised.  Of course it does say "within 3 days", just not used to someone completing a task ahead of schedule anymore. 

http://thndr.me/kkIPtN

Thanks again Steve!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorFrancois said:


> Good points.


We should start our own imprint for kindle scout books that are turned down! We could call it Krindle Press!

If anyone is interested in some cross promotion stuff to get new email subscribers (hopefully hundreds!) I'm running some instafreebie promotions! One is full, and one is still collecting people (first is UF/horror, second Sci-Fi) so picked or not picked you are welcome to join!

https://goo.gl/forms/O2ZkJ0jddsF8yFGZ2 <-- Horror/UF Nov 25th

https://goo.gl/forms/3lkSqmGOPFrGRvc12 <-- Sci-Fi Dec 7th

just make sure you are comfortable with the terms that you have to share too (no freeloaders!) and we will all be golden!

Samples are fine, btw...doesn't need to be a full book!



sgbasu said:


> Voted!!! Good luck to you
> _____________


Thank you!


----------



## Paul Francois

lincolnjcole said:


> We should start our own imprint for kindle scout books that are turned down! We could call it Krindle Press!
> 
> If anyone is interested in some cross promotion stuff to get new email subscribers (hopefully hundreds!) I'm running some instafreebie promotions! One is full, and one is still collecting people (first is UF/horror, second Sci-Fi) so picked or not picked you are welcome to join!
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/O2ZkJ0jddsF8yFGZ2 <-- Horror/UF Nov 25th
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/3lkSqmGOPFrGRvc12 <-- Sci-Fi Dec 7th
> 
> just make sure you are comfortable with the terms that you have to share too (no freeloaders!) and we will all be golden!
> 
> Samples are fine, btw...doesn't need to be a full book!
> 
> Thank you!


If you do Fantasy I am in! My SciFi is still WIP. I need to see about how to do that "instafreebie promotions".

I voted for Raven's Peak @ Book Viral. Good luck with that.


----------



## TobyT

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> 
> Then I signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
> A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 
> Best of luck to all.
> 
> Mark





sgbasu said:


> Voted!!! Good luck to you
> _____________
> 
> KS nominations are up to date between my account and the hubbster's
> 
> War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
> A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!


Thanks for all the awesome votes!!


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> We should start our own imprint for kindle scout books that are turned down! We could call it Krindle Press!


Hah! Sign me up.


----------



## Patricia KC

My condolences to those not selected. (I expect to be joining your group in a few weeks. My page view stats have tanked.)

Lot's of folks winding up campaigns--here's hoping we get to celebrate some selections soon!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Thank you for anyone who has nominated me! 

Must say I'm not even more confused about the hot & trending list than before. I got on it for the first time yesterday (for 13 hours apparently) but only have 66 page views from yesterday. Now I say only because in terms of my campaign that's great, but I know that a lot of people have a lot higher. Kind of feeling that maybe I shouldn't be on the list really.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> I always considered Kindle Press to be "Self-Published Plus." They have seven imprints that are "above" Kindle Press. My unsubstantiated thoughts are that Kindle Press is already a discounted publisher. Only one round of editing, even if they suggest additions, a single-author contract with no negotiations, etc. It appears that Kindle Press targets the KU crowd and the Prime reading crowd. The other imprints, 47North, Thomas & Mercer, Skyscape, etc, seem to be a true "small press" with multiple rounds of edits, more promoting, contract negotiations, etc, since they're targeting the regular book market in the $6.99+ range. I know quite a few traditional midlisters that say the imprints are cherry.


The approach at KP is a little bit of a hybrid, though publishers that sit somewhere between traditional publishing and complete self publishing are becoming more and more numerous. Anyway, I think KP is Amazon testing to see if that approach works. It saves on a lot of the traditional expenses, since authors are supposed to have a good cover and a professionally edited manuscript coming in the door. It also focuses on ebooks, a format in which Amazon dominates and can get reasonable sales results using their own internal promotional mechanisms. Audio is theoretically included too, but so far they haven't done any KP audiobooks. Notice they completely exclude paper, partly I think because every major outlet is still boycotting any imprint volumes, making distribution something of a nightmare.

However, authors have some advantages too. The royalties are higher than what a lot of trads now give, and the shortened production process gets the book out there and selling much faster than normal, so people can earn out their advanced faster. Yeah, the advance is small, but that also makes the earning out process easier. Also, it appears that the people selected are happy with the results.

The "higher" imprints are much more traditional, but their intake process is mysterious, since in general they aren't open to submissions. When I first started, the assumption was that they approached indies with high sales figures and offered them contracts, though I knew some people with very high sales who were never approached. During the last ABNA years, the ABNA winners got contracts from the appropriate imprints. More recently, I've some of the early KS selected authors whose books performed well got offered three-book contracts by the imprints, but I haven't heard any more about that in a long time. Nor, despite the relatively large number of imprints, do there seem to be very many new releases. It seems as if KS will soon have a larger catalog than all of them combined.


----------



## Patricia KC

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you for anyone who has nominated me!
> 
> Must say I'm not even more confused about the hot & trending list than before. I got on it for the first time yesterday (for 13 hours apparently) but only have 66 page views from yesterday. Now I say only because in terms of my campaign that's great, but I know that a lot of people have a lot higher. Kind of feeling that maybe I shouldn't be on the list really.


I suspect a lot of those page views turned into nominations. And, since you are nearing the end, you probably picked up nominations from "Saved" lists without a (new) page view. Don't question it. You wouldn't be there if you didn't deserve it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you for anyone who has nominated me!
> 
> Must say I'm not even more confused about the hot & trending list than before. I got on it for the first time yesterday (for 13 hours apparently) but only have 66 page views from yesterday. Now I say only because in terms of my campaign that's great, but I know that a lot of people have a lot higher. Kind of feeling that maybe I shouldn't be on the list really.


Don't feel that way! We've already pretty well established that the stats don't really determine book selection. I believe the editors at least look at all submissions, and since they have no qualms about rejecting books with high stats, they must have at least some openness to considering books with lower ones.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Steve Vernon said:


> Glad to help you out. I've supported your HeadTalker. I've also got a third new one that could use a bit of support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-flannel-freebie/


Steve would it be an idea to add the new post campaign board to the bottom of your list so we can find it when our campaigns have ended, thanks for keeping the lists up to dates, will have slots free tomorrow again


----------



## JennyOBrien

lincolnjcole said:


> Raven's Peak is one of six finalists for the BookViral Millenium Award!
> 
> http://www.bookviral.com/2016-bookviral-book-award/4593063487
> 
> There is an option for voting on the page for your favorite book, and I would really appreciate if anyone would be willing to vote for Raven's Peak!
> 
> Thanks!


Voted, looks great and good luck. What's a rock Romance though (category far right) A new one on me lol


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Bill Hiatt said:


> More recently, I've some of the early KS selected authors whose books performed well got offered three-book contracts by the imprints, but I haven't heard any more about that in a long time.


Perhaps Kindle Press staff objected to their best finds being creamed off? They must have targets to meet, and that wouldn't help.


----------



## LizHedgecock

TobyT said:


> Thanks for all the awesome votes!!


Seconded! Thank you so much!
Bill, shocked you weren't picked. Then again, who knows how it all works...
I fully expect to get the 'no' email seconds after campaign ends; but I have November 5th and a weekend away with friends to take my mind off it ;-)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> Perhaps Kindle Press staff objected to their best finds being creamed off? They must have targets to meet, and that wouldn't help.


That's an interesting thought, though I don't think they lost the book they initially selected from the their catalog, and they aren't really set up to offer multibook contracts. Would they stand in the way of their authors advancing? Maybe. Like so many other things, we don't know much about how it works.


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> More recently, I've some of the early KS selected authors whose books performed well got offered three-book contracts by the imprints, but I haven't heard any more about that in a long time. Nor, despite the relatively large number of imprints, do there seem to be very many new releases. It seems as if KS will soon have a larger catalog than all of them combined.


I know an early KS author who just signed a three-book contract with one of the imprints. However, he is agented and the agent negotiated the contract. Also, KS wasn't his first publication, traditional or independent. Oh--he's also an amazing writer, so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you for anyone who has nominated me!
> 
> Must say I'm not even more confused about the hot & trending list than before. I got on it for the first time yesterday (for 13 hours apparently) but only have 66 page views from yesterday. Now I say only because in terms of my campaign that's great, but I know that a lot of people have a lot higher. Kind of feeling that maybe I shouldn't be on the list really.


Do not fret about it. I would say you have the attention of the KS staff. Now if your novel is well written and they feel they can make money from it...your in. If not, you list it solo and ride in the same marketing boat as the rest of this motley crew. Ahoy!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Yay! My book, A Whyte Christmas, is up for preorder at 99¢
Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MD1N213?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660
Thanks!


----------



## Michele Brouder

Mark Gardner said:


> You need to tweet about it so I can re-tweet!


Will do.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Thank you everyone for your support (I would quote you but I'm on my phone and can't work out how to do that for more than one person!) Both on the thread and with nominations!

At the moment I'm not worried, but let's see how that changes come Friday morning when it's completely out of my hands and I can't even pretend it isn't! No matter what happens I have a book I can be proud of with a cover that still makes me go "wow is that really on my book" every time I see it. Plus more people actually know about me now 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michele Brouder said:


> Yay! My book, A Whyte Christmas, is up for preorder at 99¢
> Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MD1N213?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660
> Thanks!


I just ordered it!


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you everyone for your support (I would quote you but I'm on my phone and can't work out how to do that for more than one person!) Both on the thread and with nominations!
> 
> At the moment I'm not worried, but let's see how that changes come Friday morning when it's completely out of my hands and I can't even pretend it isn't! No matter what happens I have a book I can be proud of with a cover that still makes me go "wow is that really on my book" every time I see it. Plus more people actually know about me now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Good attitude to go into this with.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> Good attitude to go into this with.


Might not last! I have big anxiety issues so am bound to start obsessing at some point in the next few days!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## stillmyheart

Filled up my nominations, good luck to everyone in the home stretch!

And bummer to everyone who didn't get selected


----------



## Kay7979

Michele Brouder said:


> Yay! My book, A Whyte Christmas, is up for preorder at 99¢
> Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MD1N213?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660
> Thanks!


Got It! Thanks!


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you everyone for your support (I would quote you but I'm on my phone and can't work out how to do that for more than one person!) Both on the thread and with nominations!
> 
> At the moment I'm not worried, but let's see how that changes come Friday morning when it's completely out of my hands and I can't even pretend it isn't! No matter what happens I have a book I can be proud of with a cover that still makes me go "wow is that really on my book" every time I see it. Plus more people actually know about me now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Best of luck. You ran a great campaign, and you're right to be proud of your book!


----------



## lauramg_1406

AaronFrale said:


> Hah! Sign me up.


Not at all related to your message, just wanted to say I love your use of Acts in Othello and Zombies (I'm reading now!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Might not last! I have big anxiety issues so am bound to start obsessing at some point in the next few days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Just go back to writing your next masterpiece. That will get your mind off of the wait for KS to decide they can't live without "What Lies Beneath the Mask".


----------



## bfleetwood

Michele Brouder said:


> Yay! My book, A Whyte Christmas, is up for preorder at 99¢
> Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MD1N213?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660
> Thanks!


Purchased - good luck Michelle B


----------



## TobyT

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you everyone for your support (I would quote you but I'm on my phone and can't work out how to do that for more than one person!) Both on the thread and with nominations!
> 
> At the moment I'm not worried, but let's see how that changes come Friday morning when it's completely out of my hands and I can't even pretend it isn't! No matter what happens I have a book I can be proud of with a cover that still makes me go "wow is that really on my book" every time I see it. Plus more people actually know about me now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Laura, I think you have a pretty good chance. Your writing style is great, the editing looks good from the few pages I saw, the cover is appealing. I don't read romance, but it seems like a good story. I would pick you if I was Amazon. Good luck


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Wow, this board is amazing. There’s so much going on that I can’t keep it all straight.

Well, I voted for three novels that are ending tonight. I wish my husband had his own Amazon login so I could nominate more.  

My own novel didn’t make the hot list at all tonight, but from what I’m reading, it doesn’t seem to matter too much… only makes me feel a little bad.  Kindle Scout is great for the ego, very humbling.  I’m just moving forward. Working on my NaNoWriMo project.

Michele – good luck with your launch, that’s awesome!

My heart goes out to all who were not selected. It’s really nice to know the group of the non-selected is the bigger of the two. Their turnaround time seems fast lately.

Laura – I’m with you.  I’m completely obsessing.  Which, I know is pointless!

Jenny – I liked your idea to add our KS campaigns to our signatures.  I liked it so much, I took it! 

Oh, and I realize today that I have a swear word right on the first page of my novel excerpt.  I was being made fun of at work for that one. I’m surprised Kindle didn’t reject me right away.  A weapon on the cover and swear words in the fourth paragraph.

Have a great night everyone! Keep sharing.


----------



## RWhite7699

Michele Brouder said:


> Will do.


Ordered just now.


----------



## RWhite7699

Just nominated House of Mirrors in addition to the other five in my and my daughter's nom slots. Good luck to all.


----------



## Kyla S

lincolnjcole said:


> Raven's Peak is one of six finalists for the BookViral Millenium Award!
> 
> http://www.bookviral.com/2016-bookviral-book-award/4593063487
> 
> There is an option for voting on the page for your favorite book, and I would really appreciate if anyone would be willing to vote for Raven's Peak!
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## Kyla S

Joynell Schultz said:


> Oh, and I realize today that I have a swear word right on the first page of my novel excerpt. I was being made fun of at work for that one. I'm surprised Kindle didn't reject me right away. A weapon on the cover and swear words in the fourth paragraph.
> 
> Have a great night everyone! Keep sharing.


Wait! Are we not supposed to curse in our sample pages? I don't curse. But my main character sure does . . .


----------



## LizHedgecock

RWhite7699 said:


> Just nominated House of Mirrors in addition to the other five in my and my daughter's nom slots. Good luck to all.


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so tomorrow morning I am out of the house at the crack of wake-up-crow to go and set up for a huge three-day Christmas fair called CHRISTMAS AT THE FORUM. I'll be going full-tilt boogie all weekend long, so the list might show up at odd hours, either early in the morning or late at night.

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
LAST DAY LEFT!  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
LAST DAY LEFT!  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
LAST DAY LEFT!  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
LAST DAY LEFT!  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
1 day left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
3 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
4 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
7 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
7 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
7 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
11 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
14 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
15 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
18 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
21 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
21 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
21 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
22 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
23 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
25 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

And oh yes - I'm still leaning on the HeadTalker campaign - because I am saving up my pennies for some new covers and some REAL promotion - so here is my 4th new Head Talker in the last two weeks, all scheduled throughout November. I could use a little help, if you folks don't mind. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-freebie/


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Steve - got your headtalker covered.  Thanks for the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> And oh yes - I'm still leaning on the HeadTalker campaign - because I am saving up my pennies for some new covers and some REAL promotion - so here is my 4th new Head Talker in the last two weeks, all scheduled throughout November. I could use a little help, if you folks don't mind. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-freebie/


Supported and I downloaded this one. I love a good scarecrow story and the cover looks creepy!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Joynell, wasn't exactly what I meant so this great idea is yours alone, may pinch it lol
Michele, have my copy,
Laura and the rest of you 5 completing today good luck, I have you covered with the help of a friend 
Bit fed up today as did a bit of marketing yesterday, many people told me they loved my book and nominated yet still not H&T so giving up with the advertising such as it wasn't. On the plus side 6889 nanowrimo words written on the sequel. More books = more sales and exposure or at least that's what I'm telling myself. Have a good one x


----------



## Used To Be BH

Well, my nominations are now filled up for today. It's always a little heartbreaking not to be able to nominate all the books I want to--but I know if KS allowed that, people would start voting for every book, just to be sure of getting the free ones. Sigh!


----------



## Steve Vernon

AuthorFrancois said:


> Supported and I downloaded this one. I love a good scarecrow story and the cover looks creepy!


Many thanks. Hope you enjoy the read. It's the first segment of a LOOOONG scarecrow novel.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Joynell Schultz said:


> Wow, this board is amazing. There's so much going on that I can't keep it all straight. Well, I voted for three novels that are ending tonight. I wish my husband had his own Amazon login so I could nominate more. My own novel didn't make the hot list at all tonight, but from what I'm reading, it doesn't seem to matter too much&#8230; only makes me feel a little bad. Kindle Scout is great for the ego, very humbling. I'm just moving forward. Working on my NaNoWriMo project.
> 
> Just submitted my 5th book of a series I'm writing to the Kindle Scout program. I'm both excited & scared.  Never was one for contests and competing - don't particularly like being "judged" but ... Oh, well.
> 
> Would love to support others in this same game. Been reading others comments & seeing good ideas. Any help and support for my book, "You Light Up My Life" would be most appreciated. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AV4PF9Z7LHAB


----------



## Michele Brouder

Welcome! 
Your covers are great! Well-branded for a series.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Thanks so much. I'm very fortunate. My niece is a very talented graphic artist!


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnitaLouise said:


> Thanks so much. I'm very fortunate. My niece is a very talented graphic artist!


Judging from the covers, I'd have to agree!


----------



## Kay7979

AnitaLouise said:


> Thanks so much. I'm very fortunate. My niece is a very talented graphic artist!


I agree about the covers. Very nice! I just followed you on Twitter. Best of luck to you!


----------



## JennyOBrien

AnitaLouise said:


> Thanks so much. I'm very fortunate. My niece is a very talented graphic artist!


Hi Anita, very talented. just bookmarked you for later. Good luck with it. Jen


----------



## Piper Templeton

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here to this group. This is the last day of my Kindle Scout campaign, but I suppose it's better late than never. If you have time to take a look, here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27NBRIN5P3JQ2 It's a women's fiction/mystery set in and around New Orleans.

I look forward to participating here in the future.

Cheers,
Piper


----------



## AnitaLouise

Johnny Dracula said:


> We'll see how important total page views are. I'm at over 6.2k with 14 days to go. I already know it's a good book, just depends on whether KP wants a vampire novel that doesn't suck.
> 
> Noticed your book is on the "Hot & Trending" list. Way to go!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Piper Templeton said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here to this group. This is the last day of my Kindle Scout campaign, but I suppose it's better late than never. If you have time to take a look, here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27NBRIN5P3JQ2 It's a women's fiction/mystery set in and around New Orleans.
> 
> I look forward to participating here in the future.
> 
> Cheers,
> Piper


Read your excerpt, Piper, & I thought it was really good. If I had any nominations open, it would have been a pleasure to nominate "Beneath the Shady Tree" - Best of luck!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Thank you all for the positive comments on my book covers. I'll let my niece know. I'm sure she'll be thrilled.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> LAST DAY LEFT!  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley





Piper Templeton said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here to this group. This is the last day of my Kindle Scout campaign, but I suppose it's better late than never. If you have time to take a look, here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27NBRIN5P3JQ2 It's a women's fiction/mystery set in and around New Orleans.
> 
> I look forward to participating here in the future.
> 
> Cheers,
> Piper


With my husband's support, I was able to get them all 

Go go gadget accounts!


----------



## lauramg_1406

And now the wait begins! Can't believe how fast that's gone!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

Jada Ryker said:


> With my husband's support, I was able to get them all
> 
> Go go gadget accounts!


 I had my sister nominate the overflow. I wish KS wouldn't release so many campaigns on the same day.


----------



## 39416

I would just like to thank everyone who took the time to nominate my book, _Haunting the Rainbow_. I doubt it will be selected --it's not written in the style that I see many of the Scout winners are written in-- but I very much appreciate the support, I got many views from this board. Thanks again.


----------



## Used To Be BH

loraininflorida said:


> I would just like to thank everyone who took the time to nominate my book, _Haunting the Rainbow_. I doubt it will be selected --it's not written in the style that I see many of the Scout winners are written in-- but I very much appreciate the support, I got many views from this board. Thanks again.


Fingers crossed! You really never know what will happen.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> Here are my final stats for anyone who wants to know:
> 316 total page views, 6 hours in H&T (all on the last day,) 47%/53% views KS/external.


I thought the idea of picking up the _War of the Worlds_ premise once the original book hit public domain was clever. Let's hope that strategy pays off.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> It was clever until Stephen Baxter's people made that abominable announcement about "The Massacre of Mankind." It cost me a contract with Hydra/Random House, and James Wells had to bow out from writing a promotional blurb. If I'm not picked by Kindle Press, I'll do it myself, and have it out before Baxter's book.


Oh, I didn't know that! That must have been frustrating.


----------



## TobyT

Mark Gardner said:


> Here are my final stats for anyone who wants to know:
> 316 total page views, 6 hours in H&T (all on the last day,) 47%/53% views KS/external.


Mark, your book was one of my picks. Looking forward to reading it. I'm playing the waiting game, as well - my campaign also ended at midnight.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

https://www.pinterest.com/tearsofcrimson/kindle-scout/ I'm trying to add books here but could use some help keeping up. The cool thing about pinterest is we can share the book twitter and facebook with a click. Let me know if you want to help admin this


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Would love your opinion on the blog post : http://www.tearsofcrimson.com/2016/10/cowboy-sanctuary-nominated-for-kindle.html


----------



## Browland86

So I wasn't selected, but that didn't come as a shock or anything. Thank you to everyone for your support and encouragement! I'll let you know when I put my book up, hopefully in the next week or so.


----------



## lauramg_1406

My stats;

Page views: 707
H & T: 50
Internal/External: 35%/65%

All my H&T hours were within the last three days

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaLouise

lauramg_1406 said:


> My stats;
> 
> Page views: 707
> H & T: 50
> Internal/External: 35%/65%
> 
> All my H&T hours were within the last three days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Seems like good stats. Will be curious to hear what happens for you.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Michele Brouder said:


> Yay! My book, A Whyte Christmas, is up for preorder at 99¢
> Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MD1N213?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660
> Thanks!


Just ordered. Looking forward to receiving & reading soon!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so tomorrow morning I am out of the house at the crack of wake-up-crow to go and set up for a huge three-day Christmas fair called CHRISTMAS AT THE FORUM. I'll be going full-tilt boogie all weekend long, so the list might show up at odd hours, either early in the morning or late at night.
> 
> Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  War of the Worlds: Retaliation by Mark Gardner
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Haunting the Rainbow by Lorain O'Neil
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Red Rabbit by Toby Tate
> LAST DAY LEFT!  What Lies Beneath the Mask by Laura Greenwood
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Undefined Intercepts by Steve Gergley
> 1 day left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
> 3 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 4 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 7 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 7 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 7 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
> 11 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 14 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 15 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 18 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 21 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> 21 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 21 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 22 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
> 23 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> 25 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> And oh yes - I'm still leaning on the HeadTalker campaign - because I am saving up my pennies for some new covers and some REAL promotion - so here is my 4th new Head Talker in the last two weeks, all scheduled throughout November. I could use a little help, if you folks don't mind. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-freebie/


Added support for Head Talker.

Would love to be added to the list. Today is my second day on KS. No H&T for Day 1. Purchased Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout Guide yesterday. Plan to use some of the tips. Since this is Book 5 of a series, don't know if I have much of a shot or not.

Here's the link - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AV4PF9Z7LHAB

Thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699

Just added Wives of the Saints and Coven on Baker Street to my nom slots. Already have House of Mirrors. Good luck, you guys.
And by the way, my Serendipity is free today only. Click the second cover below in my signature to grab your free copy. Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Browland86 said:


> So I wasn't selected, but that didn't come as a shock or anything. Thank you to everyone for your support and encouragement! I'll let you know when I put my book up, hopefully in the next week or so.


I'll be waiting anxiously for it!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rising from the ashes of Kindle Scout rejection, _Different Lee_ is now available at a $0.99 introductory price. (I'm so excited it took me a minute to spell _introductory_ correctly.

If you are interested, you can check it out here: http://viewbook.at/differentlee

Thanks again for all the support during my recent campaign. I don't know when exactly, but I will be submitting something to KS again in the future.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Browland86 said:


> So I wasn't selected, but that didn't come as a shock or anything. Thank you to everyone for your support and encouragement! I'll let you know when I put my book up, hopefully in the next week or so.


I'm sorry Brittany, I thought you had a great cover and excerpt.
Ruth, I'll share your free book for you
Laura, fingers crossed aand thanks for sharing your stats 
Thanks Steve, I have some free slots coming up obvs with all the finishers...


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> Rising from the ashes of Kindle Scout rejection, _Different Lee_ is now available at a $0.99 introductory price. (I'm so excited it took me a minute to spell _introductory_ correctly.
> 
> If you are interested, you can check it out here: http://viewbook.at/differentlee
> 
> Thanks again for all the support during my recent campaign. I don't know when exactly, but I will be submitting something to KS again in the future.


Just picked it up Bill! Don't think I'll be able to leave a review though, as I haven't spent $50 at Amazon yet


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated A House of Mirrors, Wives of the Saints and The Coven on Baker Street.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## KCecala

Thanks James and Ruth! it's been a interesting month! But Wives of The Saints will be published no matter what--great post-Scout-rejection thread we've got going elsewhere in the forum!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Michele and Ruth, grabbed your books too! I got some out-of-my-normal-genre reading to look forward to!

Best of luck to all those with campaigns ending today! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Paul Francois

Bill Hiatt said:


> Rising from the ashes of Kindle Scout rejection, _Different Lee_ is now available at a $0.99 introductory price. (I'm so excited it took me a minute to spell _introductory_ correctly.
> 
> If you are interested, you can check it out here: http://viewbook.at/differentlee
> 
> Thanks again for all the support during my recent campaign. I don't know when exactly, but I will be submitting something to KS again in the future.


I purchased it now, thanks Bill. Will try to get it read and submit a review ASAP.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> Rising from the ashes of Kindle Scout rejection, _Different Lee_ is now available at a $0.99 introductory price. (I'm so excited it took me a minute to spell _introductory_ correctly.
> 
> If you are interested, you can check it out here: http://viewbook.at/differentlee
> 
> Thanks again for all the support during my recent campaign. I don't know when exactly, but I will be submitting something to KS again in the future.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## AnitaLouise

RWhite7699 said:


> Just added Wives of the Saints and Coven on Baker Street to my nom slots. Already have House of Mirrors. Good luck, you guys.
> And by the way, my Serendipity is free today only. Click the second cover below in my signature to grab your free copy. Thanks!


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

RWhite7699 said:


> Just added Wives of the Saints and Coven on Baker Street to my nom slots. Already have House of Mirrors. Good luck, you guys.
> And by the way, my Serendipity is free today only. Click the second cover below in my signature to grab your free copy. Thanks!


Thank you, Ruth, for the free book. I enjoyed the start of _Serendipity _on KS.


----------



## RWhite7699

Carey Lewis said:


> Just picked it up Bill! Don't think I'll be able to leave a review though, as I haven't spent $50 at Amazon yet


I was not aware that was a requirement to do a review. Are you sure that's right?
Thanks, Jenny.
I'm sorry, Brittany. I rooted for you.
I'm going to get your book too, Bill, even though it's not what I usually read, I'm sure I'll like it, and you have been so supportive of everybody here.


----------



## RWhite7699

Carey Lewis said:


> Michele and Ruth, grabbed your books too! I got some out-of-my-normal-genre reading to look forward to!
> 
> Best of luck to all those with campaigns ending today! *fingers crossed*


Thanks, Carey. Sorry Warriors was not selected, but I know you will be successful anyway. KS is not the end-all. Same condolences to Mark and Lorain. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Just picked it up Bill! Don't think I'll be able to leave a review though, as I haven't spent $50 at Amazon yet


Thanks, Carey! Don't worry about not being able to review. That way I'll be able to review yours when it comes out. (As you know, we can't review each others w/o Amazon thinking it's a review swap.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> I purchased it now, thanks Bill. Will try to get it read and submit a review ASAP.


Thanks, I appreciate your support.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> I was not aware that was a requirement to do a review. Are you sure that's right?
> Thanks, Jenny.
> I'm sorry, Brittany. I rooted for you.
> I'm going to get your book too, Bill, even though it's not what I usually read, I'm sure I'll like it, and you have been so supportive of everybody here.


Thanks!

Yes, Amazon added that $50 requirement a short time ago, I think to reviews from fake accounts.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Thanks, Carey. Sorry Warriors was not selected, but I know you will be successful anyway. KS is not the end-all. Same condolences to Mark and Lorain. Good luck to all of you.


Did I miss something? On the site, it looks as if Mark's and Lorain's books are still in review, yet you're giving them condolences. I'm confused.


----------



## RWhite7699

Bill Hiatt said:


> Did I miss something? On the site, it looks as if Mark's and Lorain's books are still in review, yet you're giving them condolences. I'm confused.


Oh, God, you're right. I am so sorry, Mark and Lorain. I misread my past nominations. I hope I didn't jinx you. Sorry. Sorry.


----------



## KCecala

OMG, I FINALLY made the elusive Hot + Trending List on the 29th day of my campaign! I guess it's never too late for miracles, LOL!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KCecala said:


> OMG, I FINALLY made the elusive Hot + Trending List on the 29th day of my campaign! I guess it's never too late for miracles, LOL!


It's not a miracle. It's just a belated recognition of quality.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's not a miracle. It's just a belated recognition of quality.


Yep! Sometimes it takes a while to get on trending, but your book will get noticed!

I ended up running my entire first campaign without ever getting on hot and trending, so just know that it happens!


----------



## R M Rowan

All three of my slots opened up today, and I nominated:

1 day left  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
3 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
4 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## KCecala

Aww, thanks Bill,Lincoln and everyone. But I owe a huge debt to everyone here on the thread I think. Thank you all!


----------



## Kay7979

KCecala said:


> OMG, I FINALLY made the elusive Hot + Trending List on the 29th day of my campaign! I guess it's never too late for miracles, LOL!


Yay! Good luck! I just filled up my nominations again and I see I hit the 50 mark on my past nominations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so my wife and I got up at about 6am, drove to the event and set up. Left the event at 9pm.

Yup, I'm baked. Totally tired. Sold about fifty books so far. Saturday is supposed to be the big day.

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  A House of Mirrors by Liz Hedgecock
2 days left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
3 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
6 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
6 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
6 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
10 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
13 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
14 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
17 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
20 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
20 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
20 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
21 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
22 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
24 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
28 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Heading to bed soon. Talk to you folks later.

And oh yes - I'm still leaning on the HeadTalker campaign - because I am saving up my pennies for some new covers and some REAL promotion - so here is my 4th new Head Talker in the last two weeks, all scheduled throughout November. I could use a little help, if you folks don't mind. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-freebie/


----------



## Kyla S

I'm so sorry Britney that you weren't picked. :-( When I get the same rejection, we should start a thread for contemporary YA writers. I don't think there's many of us.

I nominated Wives of the Saints, Seeing Blue, and The Coven on Baker's Street.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I'm sorry Brittany :-( 

Everyone's books are on my 'saved for later' list so I can nominate when the time comes 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Spots freed up again. I have Wives of the Saints and The Coven on Baker Street nominated (along with another book, I'd love to read). I really hope some of you are selected, I'd love a free book or two (though, I'll purchase many of them once they do go for sale.). I just can't read anything in November -- NaNoWriMo project plus final edits on my KS novel. (Yeah, I can't stop touching it. I just need it to published.)

So, the last few days have been depressing. Yesterday, I had only 8 page views on Love, Lies, & Clones on KS. Eight! Well, it's better than zero. I had been on the hot & trending list a significant amount of time for hate first 7 days, and now, for the past 3 days, nothing. I feel like I should be doing something, but I've already exhausted my friends & family --- and don't want to spam everyone... well, with the exception of my headtalker campaign in 13 days  (https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-lies-clones/)

Keep posting! I'm really enjoying the camaraderie here -- We are not alone.


----------



## mikkycee

...Yesterday, I had only 8 page views on Love, Lies, & Clones on KS.  Eight! Well, it's better than zero.  I had been on the hot & trending list a significant amount of time for hate first 7 days, and now, for the past 3 days, nothing.  I feel like I should be doing something, but I've already exhausted my friends & family --- and don't want to spam everyone...
YES! IT'S BEEN SO EXHAUSTIVE, DEPRESSING  AND FRUSTRATING. THOUGH B-X CONSPIRACY HAS BEEN ON H&T FOR LONG, IT CALLS FOR 24/7 HARDWORK BUT NOW I'M WEARING OUT, SO WEARING OUT. CAN'T WAIT TO END AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT. KEEP IT UP.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

mikkycee said:


> YES! IT'S BEEN SO EXHAUSTIVE, DEPRESSING AND FRUSTRATING. THOUGH B-X CONSPIRACY HAS BEEN ON H&T FOR LONG, IT CALLS FOR 24/7 HARDWORK BUT NOW I'M WEARING OUT, SO WEARING OUT. CAN'T WAIT TO END AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT. KEEP IT UP.


And what makes it the worst is you don't know if it even matters!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Well, that's me done...and now the waiting.
Stats: 429 views
23h in Hot & Trending (all at the end)
58% internal (KS), 42% external.


----------



## LizHedgecock

And thank you to everyone who nominated A House of Mirrors! Hope you enjoyed the excerpt.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Joynell Schultz said:


> And what makes it the worst is you don't know if it even matters!


Or it makes it better if your stats aren't as high as you'd like.

I'm sure it matters a little, but if the editors love a book, they're going to pick it anyway. Really, that's as it should be.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kyla S said:


> I'm so sorry Britney that you weren't picked. :-( When I get the same rejection, we should start a thread for contemporary YA writers. I don't think there's many of us.
> 
> I nominated Wives of the Saints, Seeing Blue, and The Coven on Baker's Street.


My KS submission was not contemporary YA, but most of my work has been (if you count YA urban fantasy.)

I wouldn't be so sure you'll be rejected. If that should happen, though, don't forget to also join the post-KU thread for those of us who aren't selected: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html Largely (but not exclusively) people from this thread, its focus is on how to maximize the success of our books outside KS. (That doesn't mean none of us will enter KS again; it does mean we all have at least the book that wasn't accepted to publish and promote.)


----------



## Carey Lewis

So, I've been thinking about the Scout program for the past couple of days, mainly the content. Excuse me if this comes out jumbled a bit, I'm hoping someone with more experience could comment about my thoughts.

Mainly, I've been thinking about the content. I've only been able to read one Scout book so far that was selected (still waiting on those other winners to be available!). I won't say which book it is that won, but I wasn't overly impressed with it. So here's what I mean by content....

Earlier in this thread, it was mentioned that someone had a curse word in the opening excerpt of the nomination and jokingly alluded to that it was a no no. That got me thinking about the book that won that I read, and further got me thinking that perhaps Scout looks for specific things in their content that would provide a no for them, no matter how good the book was. Basically, anything that wouldn't fit into the brand they're trying to build with the imprint, which I think makes sense.

The book that won had drug use... kinda. But the main message about it was that drugs are bad/ evil/ destroy lives/ need to be gone etc. There certainly wasn't much swearing in it, and the whole thing kind of seemed like a bland blanket boring happiness where everyone is trying to be good people spiritually as their primary goal. There was no real violence that I can remember, maybe some "justified" violence where the bad guy was the only one hurt. Hell, even the bad guy wasn't even someone all that bad! If I was friends with that guy, I'd be like "yeah, he's kind of a dick, but he's cool."

My stories are riddled with swearing, some strong violence (not in a gratuitous way, just a sudden two lines or so), and my characters smoke pot (even though I don't which I think is ironic). My characters aren't good people, and are generally what you could call anti-heroes, or even gutter people, so of course they're going to swear, lie, cheat, and steal as it's their way of life. They're never going to be positive, contributing members of society. Think early Tarantino films like Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs or Jackie Brown, and Elmore Leonard (Get Shorty, Out of Sight, Jackie Brown).

The point I guess, is that my stories are mature and intended for adults and adults only. I don't think Kindle Scout is looking for those types of books that may be found offensive if found in the wrong hands (feel like I'm painting myself in a corner here).

Any thoughts? Anyone read any of the winners with strong elements that I described? I'm curious more than anything else.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> So, I've been thinking about the Scout program for the past couple of days, mainly the content. Excuse me if this comes out jumbled a bit, I'm hoping someone with more experience could comment about my thoughts.
> 
> Mainly, I've been thinking about the content. I've only been able to read one Scout book so far that was selected (still waiting on those other winners to be available!). I won't say which book it is that won, but I wasn't overly impressed with it. So here's what I mean by content....
> 
> Earlier in this thread, it was mentioned that someone had a curse word in the opening excerpt of the nomination and jokingly alluded to that it was a no no. That got me thinking about the book that won that I read, and further got me thinking that perhaps Scout looks for specific things in their content that would provide a no for them, no matter how good the book was. Basically, anything that wouldn't fit into the brand they're trying to build with the imprint, which I think makes sense.
> 
> The book that won had drug use... kinda. But the main message about it was that drugs are bad/ evil/ destroy lives/ need to be gone etc. There certainly wasn't much swearing in it, and the whole thing kind of seemed like a bland blanket boring happiness where everyone is trying to be good people spiritually as their primary goal. There was no real violence that I can remember, maybe some "justified" violence where the bad guy was the only one hurt. Hell, even the bad guy wasn't even someone all that bad! If I was friends with that guy, I'd be like "yeah, he's kind of a dick, but he's cool."
> 
> My stories are riddled with swearing, some strong violence (not in a gratuitous way, just a sudden two lines or so), and my characters smoke pot (even though I don't which I think is ironic). My characters aren't good people, and are generally what you could call anti-heroes, or even gutter people, so of course they're going to swear, lie, cheat, and steal as it's their way of life. They're never going to be positive, contributing members of society. Think early Tarantino films like Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs or Jackie Brown, and Elmore Leonard (Get Shorty, Out of Sight, Jackie Brown).
> 
> The point I guess, is that my stories are mature and intended for adults and adults only. I don't think Kindle Scout is looking for those types of books that may be found offensive if found in the wrong hands (feel like I'm painting myself in a corner here).
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone read any of the winners with strong elements that I described? I'm curious more than anything else.


So far I've only read non-winners, so I'm not sure. We'd have to have a larger sample than the one book you read to really be sure.

That said, it's certainly possible that KS has hidden editorial standards about that sort of thing. If so, I wish they'd make them public, so the literary Tarantinos wouldn't waste their time.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I disagree with the swearing/violence thing. One of the kindle scout winners I've read is an author I already enjoyed but they (it's a writing duo who write under one name) don't shy away from swearing or violence in their books. 

I did have a thought though. What if it isn't numbers of nominations but proportions? Say two books both got 100 nominations but one had 500 page views and the other 1000. While the former may seem less popular on the outset, it does have a higher proportion of visitors nominating.

Probably a load of rubbish, or me trying to feel better about my mediocre stats, but just a thought!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joynell Schultz

lauramg_1406 said:


> I did have a thought though. What if it isn't numbers of nominations but proportions? Say two books both got 100 nominations but one had 500 page views and the other 1000. While the former may seem less popular on the outset, it does have a higher proportion of visitors nominating.


I've thought about this too... every hour I hit refresh to see if I made the hot list... dooming myself to low votes to page read ratios. We're probably best to leave it all be, until the end.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LizHedgecock said:


> And thank you to everyone who nominated A House of Mirrors! Hope you enjoyed the excerpt.


I certainly enjoyed it. Mrs. Hudson as a detective? I haven't seen that done before. I'll definitely be reading that when it comes out.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Joynell Schultz said:


> I've thought about this too... every hour I hit refresh to see if I made the hot list... dooming myself to low votes to page read ratios. We're probably best to leave it all be, until the end.


I'm not sure our page views would count if we're logged in, I imagine amazon is smart enough to track that (I know Google doesn't!)

It's probably not even true and just speculation...my other theory is that page views, nominations etc are only there to make the authors and readers feel that they have a say when ultimately they don't

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## R M Rowan

Good morning! A new slot opened up today and I nominated Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston. It looks like a good read. 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Carey Lewis

lauramg_1406 said:


> It's probably not even true and just speculation...my other theory is that page views, nominations etc are only there to make the authors and readers feel that they have a say when ultimately they don't


I don't think they matter much either. I think it's a game for the authors, an incentive, to keep us bringing traffic to the Amazon site. I think they act like readers of slush piles - just read along until they have a reason to say no, then discard the entry. Or read until they're bored. Or, according to my new theory, read something that goes against the brand they're establishing for the imprint.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Joynell Schultz said:


> I've thought about this too... every hour I hit refresh to see if I made the hot list... dooming myself to low votes to page read ratios. We're probably best to leave it all be, until the end.


I could be wrong, but I suspect KS filters out the page views from authors on their own pages, at least if the authors are logged in.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> I disagree with the swearing/violence thing. One of the kindle scout winners I've read is an author I already enjoyed but they (it's a writing duo who write under one name) don't shy away from swearing or violence in their books.
> 
> I did have a thought though. What if it isn't numbers of nominations but proportions? Say two books both got 100 nominations but one had 500 page views and the other 1000. While the former may seem less popular on the outset, it does have a higher proportion of visitors nominating.
> 
> Probably a load of rubbish, or me trying to feel better about my mediocre stats, but just a thought!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


We'll never know--especially since we don't know the number of nominations, so sadly we can't even test the theory. We can say with some degree of certainty that the stats are not the primary factor, so don't worry about yours!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> We'll never know--especially since we don't know the number of nominations, so sadly we can't even test the theory. We can say with some degree of certainty that the stats are not the primary factor, so don't worry about yours!


I'm trying not to! But this waiting stage is awful and I'm having a pretty shoddy week this week all around! Only good thing so far has been that a short story I wrote to distract myself from Scout got selected for an anthology!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> I don't think they matter much either. I think it's a game for the authors, an incentive, to keep us bringing traffic to the Amazon site. I think they act like readers of slush piles - just read along until they have a reason to say no, then discard the entry. Or read until they're bored. Or, according to my new theory, read something that goes against the brand they're establishing for the imprint.


I'm inclined to agree--up to a point. I have no doubt drawing traffic to the site is part of the motivation. However, it's possible that the stats might influence how long they read. Keeping in mind that there was one read of editing post-selection, and there is--or at least used to be--language in the KS agreement that said they could make changes in the interest of marketability, I'm not sure one small flaw gets the selection tossed. That method runs the risk of producing no selections for a long time, which would kill author interest in the process. I think it's also logical to assume stats could be a tiebreaker. If the team is looking at two more or less equally good books, but one has low stats and the other high, in that scenario I think they'd go with the high one. (That idea assumes they must have numerical targets they can't exceed easily; otherwise, they could just take both books and not need to worry about ties.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> To distract yourself, you should be preparing to launch without Kindle Press. Get your press release ready, work on formatting your manuscript for print, make your promotional images.


Good suggestions! I would also add work on another writing project. Once I got past the initial KU adrenaline blast, I wrote a Halloween novella while I was waiting.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> To distract yourself, you should be preparing to launch without Kindle Press. Get your press release ready, work on formatting your manuscript for print, make your promotional images.


And of course, one has to format for print regardless of selection, since KS only handles digital formats, so that's clearly time that won't be wasted.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Mark Gardner said:


> To distract yourself, you should be preparing to launch without Kindle Press. Get your press release ready, work on formatting your manuscript for print, make your promotional images.


It's all on my to do list! Unfortunately I haven't been able to spend more than a couple of hours on my computer this week. It's bonfire night in the UK and that means a lot of volunteer work for me!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

I wanted to say thank-you again to those of you who bought _Different Lee_. I don't want to repeat all the stats I posted in the after-KU thread, but the first day went very well, and no ads had kicked in, so any sales and borrows were almost certainly you guys or my nominators. I do think I got some action from nominators by the way, making the campaign not entirely a waste of time.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Carey Lewis said:


> So, I've been thinking about the Scout program for the past couple of days, mainly the content. Excuse me if this comes out jumbled a bit, I'm hoping someone with more experience could comment about my thoughts.
> 
> Mainly, I've been thinking about the content. I've only been able to read one Scout book so far that was selected (still waiting on those other winners to be available!). I won't say which book it is that won, but I wasn't overly impressed with it. So here's what I mean by content....
> 
> Earlier in this thread, it was mentioned that someone had a curse word in the opening excerpt of the nomination and jokingly alluded to that it was a no no. That got me thinking about the book that won that I read, and further got me thinking that perhaps Scout looks for specific things in their content that would provide a no for them, no matter how good the book was. Basically, anything that wouldn't fit into the brand they're trying to build with the imprint, which I think makes sense.
> 
> The book that won had drug use... kinda. But the main message about it was that drugs are bad/ evil/ destroy lives/ need to be gone etc. There certainly wasn't much swearing in it, and the whole thing kind of seemed like a bland blanket boring happiness where everyone is trying to be good people spiritually as their primary goal. There was no real violence that I can remember, maybe some "justified" violence where the bad guy was the only one hurt. Hell, even the bad guy wasn't even someone all that bad! If I was friends with that guy, I'd be like "yeah, he's kind of a dick, but he's cool."
> 
> My stories are riddled with swearing, some strong violence (not in a gratuitous way, just a sudden two lines or so), and my characters smoke pot (even though I don't which I think is ironic). My characters aren't good people, and are generally what you could call anti-heroes, or even gutter people, so of course they're going to swear, lie, cheat, and steal as it's their way of life. They're never going to be positive, contributing members of society. Think early Tarantino films like Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs or Jackie Brown, and Elmore Leonard (Get Shorty, Out of Sight, Jackie Brown).
> 
> The point I guess, is that my stories are mature and intended for adults and adults only. I don't think Kindle Scout is looking for those types of books that may be found offensive if found in the wrong hands (feel like I'm painting myself in a corner here).
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone read any of the winners with strong elements that I described? I'm curious more than anything else.


I seriously hope not, otherwise I'll never get published by Kindle Press! They're welcome to edit whatever they want though... to their hearts content. I just can't deviate from my writing style.

Don't change.


----------



## SG

Nom lists full again  Covered up to Princess Dracula.


----------



## Patricia KC

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm not sure our page views would count if we're logged in, I imagine amazon is smart enough to track that (I know Google doesn't!)


They count on the stats we see. When I checked the links from a preview page of a blog post that wasn't yet live, the url showed up in the next day's external source list. However, I'm sure the Scout staff sees far deeper analytics. I would be surprised if it's not tracked there.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Good suggestions! I would also add work on another writing project. Once I got past the initial KU adrenaline blast, I wrote a Halloween novella while I was waiting.


I have 2 on the go! A dystopia (it's at about 20,000 words right now) and a fantasy for NaNo, though that's not going so well for the same reasons my launch campaign prep isn't!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia KC

Joynell Schultz said:


> So, the last few days have been depressing. Yesterday, I had only 8 page views on Love, Lies, & Clones on KS. Eight! Well, it's better than zero.


The day before yesterday, I had a big fat zero. Yesterday, I made it back to double digits--barely. I've passed the halfway mark and don't expect to see the book in H&T again until the last couple of days, if then.


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm trying not to! But this waiting stage is awful and I'm having a pretty shoddy week this week all around! Only good thing so far has been that a short story I wrote to distract myself from Scout got selected for an anthology!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Good Job! That's exciting!


----------



## jcarter

Carey Lewis said:


> So, I've been thinking about the Scout program for the past couple of days, mainly the content. Excuse me if this comes out jumbled a bit, I'm hoping someone with more experience could comment about my thoughts.
> 
> Mainly, I've been thinking about the content. I've only been able to read one Scout book so far that was selected (still waiting on those other winners to be available!). I won't say which book it is that won, but I wasn't overly impressed with it. So here's what I mean by content....
> 
> Earlier in this thread, it was mentioned that someone had a curse word in the opening excerpt of the nomination and jokingly alluded to that it was a no no. That got me thinking about the book that won that I read, and further got me thinking that perhaps Scout looks for specific things in their content that would provide a no for them, no matter how good the book was. Basically, anything that wouldn't fit into the brand they're trying to build with the imprint, which I think makes sense.
> 
> The book that won had drug use... kinda. But the main message about it was that drugs are bad/ evil/ destroy lives/ need to be gone etc. There certainly wasn't much swearing in it, and the whole thing kind of seemed like a bland blanket boring happiness where everyone is trying to be good people spiritually as their primary goal. There was no real violence that I can remember, maybe some "justified" violence where the bad guy was the only one hurt. Hell, even the bad guy wasn't even someone all that bad! If I was friends with that guy, I'd be like "yeah, he's kind of a dick, but he's cool."
> 
> My stories are riddled with swearing, some strong violence (not in a gratuitous way, just a sudden two lines or so), and my characters smoke pot (even though I don't which I think is ironic). My characters aren't good people, and are generally what you could call anti-heroes, or even gutter people, so of course they're going to swear, lie, cheat, and steal as it's their way of life. They're never going to be positive, contributing members of society. Think early Tarantino films like Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs or Jackie Brown, and Elmore Leonard (Get Shorty, Out of Sight, Jackie Brown).
> 
> The point I guess, is that my stories are mature and intended for adults and adults only. I don't think Kindle Scout is looking for those types of books that may be found offensive if found in the wrong hands (feel like I'm painting myself in a corner here).
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone read any of the winners with strong elements that I described? I'm curious more than anything else.


These are interesting points. I haven't read any of the chosen books yet--those I've nominated and won haven't come out yet, and my reading list of the books posted here will keep me busy for while. But I can say that my book is a clean read. I can't think of any strong language used off the top of my head. It's definitely PG.

I think my book also is very specific to one genre--there's no creative cross over between genres. One thing I realized after putting my book on KS was that it only appeared in the mystery category while many other books appeared in multiple categories. Having the book in many categories would have been great for visibility on the site. Darn, I missed that opportunity! But in the end, maybe I happened to be in the right place at the right time when KS needed a book that fulfilled one specific genre. (Of course someone who has a YA book will post it in more than one category--I'm talking more about books that cross over between multiple other categories.) I like to think that my characters, setting, and storyline are unique in their own ways, but I didn't take creative license with structure or genre-specific characteristics of cozy mysteries. I love that genre and tried to meet the traditional expectations of the genre. Of course, cross over books are fantastic. I love them as well. But like I said, maybe my book was in the right place at the right time based on what they needed from a business standpoint at the moment.

I also did think about the ratio of H&T to page views theory. I tried it out with some of the book stats listed on Lincoln's website, and it seemed to be a legitimate possibility, but then I needed to take my kiddos to piano lessons and never went back to see if the ones I had looked at were just a fluke. It had occurred to me, though, that perhaps it works for those books with fewer H&T hours and page views overall, but when we are looking at books that are H&T the whole time and have 4K or 6K views, it doesn't really work. There is a limit to how many hours can be spent on H&T, but page views are limitless. We'll never know!

I had plenty of days with only one or three page views, so for anyone who is there and feeling down, it happens! It isn't impossible to be chosen if you have low days.

I've been nominating the books on Steve's list and looking forward to reading so many great books coming out. Not much to report on my KS experience for the last week. The book is being edited now, I think. Just hoping the comments don't come back saying "This is terrible! What were we thinking!?!?!"


----------



## stillmyheart

Carey Lewis said:


> So, I've been thinking about the Scout program for the past couple of days, mainly the content. Excuse me if this comes out jumbled a bit, I'm hoping someone with more experience could comment about my thoughts.
> 
> Mainly, I've been thinking about the content. I've only been able to read one Scout book so far that was selected (still waiting on those other winners to be available!). I won't say which book it is that won, but I wasn't overly impressed with it. So here's what I mean by content....
> 
> Earlier in this thread, it was mentioned that someone had a curse word in the opening excerpt of the nomination and jokingly alluded to that it was a no no. That got me thinking about the book that won that I read, and further got me thinking that perhaps Scout looks for specific things in their content that would provide a no for them, no matter how good the book was. Basically, anything that wouldn't fit into the brand they're trying to build with the imprint, which I think makes sense.
> 
> The book that won had drug use... kinda. But the main message about it was that drugs are bad/ evil/ destroy lives/ need to be gone etc. There certainly wasn't much swearing in it, and the whole thing kind of seemed like a bland blanket boring happiness where everyone is trying to be good people spiritually as their primary goal. There was no real violence that I can remember, maybe some "justified" violence where the bad guy was the only one hurt. Hell, even the bad guy wasn't even someone all that bad! If I was friends with that guy, I'd be like "yeah, he's kind of a dick, but he's cool."
> 
> My stories are riddled with swearing, some strong violence (not in a gratuitous way, just a sudden two lines or so), and my characters smoke pot (even though I don't which I think is ironic). My characters aren't good people, and are generally what you could call anti-heroes, or even gutter people, so of course they're going to swear, lie, cheat, and steal as it's their way of life. They're never going to be positive, contributing members of society. Think early Tarantino films like Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs or Jackie Brown, and Elmore Leonard (Get Shorty, Out of Sight, Jackie Brown).
> 
> The point I guess, is that my stories are mature and intended for adults and adults only. I don't think Kindle Scout is looking for those types of books that may be found offensive if found in the wrong hands (feel like I'm painting myself in a corner here).
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone read any of the winners with strong elements that I described? I'm curious more than anything else.


Well, I can only speak for my book, as I haven't yet read any of the other winners either, but _No Safe Place_ was selected, and it has a decent amount of swearing and violence, probably the typical amount you might expect from a kidnapping story (maybe a little less, it's hard for me to judge my own book). Hannah is abused, drugged repeatedly, handcuffed to a heater, touched in a sexual way without her consent, and almost raped. I mean, I wouldn't consider it "kid" friendly, but then, I was reading books like this in middle school, so obviously that's subjective.

Anyway, my point is, I don't think that sort of thing necessarily matters, unless there's just so much of it the plot is incomprehensible or something. I mean, KS isn't looking for any one specific kind of book. They've taken YA, and they've taken more adult stories. I don't want to say "read mine and judge for yourself", but I do think it's worth looking at a larger sample size of what's been selected.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

sgbasu said:


> Nom lists full again  Covered up to Princess Dracula.


Thank you!


----------



## RWhite7699

Carey Lewis said:


> Any thoughts? Anyone read any of the winners with strong elements that I described? I'm curious more than anything else.


The Last Hotel Room is full of swear words and drugs, but it is a good story, and for the most part, well-written. However, the last time I looked, my review of it was the only one.


----------



## lauramg_1406

The submission guidelines say this:

"Choose your words and cover images with care: We don't accept offensive content, including but not limited to racial slurs, excessively graphic or violent material, or excessive use of profanity. We allow submission materials to contain sexual content, but pornography or offensive depictions of graphic sexual acts are prohibited." - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=AP72QR5GUKEQS

Of course that does all depend on what you count as excessive and what they count as excessive, but I'm pretty sure you're safe with swearing so long as it isn't every other word.

Pretty sure someone swears at some point in mine. But I did also write in some flashbacks surrounding domestic violence and while there are no on page bedroom scenes, the characters do talk about that kind of thing a bit (two of them are female best friends, they're going to!)

Also, posted a blog post about my experiences (http://www.authorlauragreenwood.co.uk/2016/11/my-kindle-scout-experience.html), had it mostly done anyway but needed to hit post!


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added Seeing Blue to my noms. I already have Coven on Baker Street and Wives of the Saints. Good luck all of you.


----------



## TobyT

I wanted to post my stats in case anyone is interested. My campaign ended yesterday. Still no word from the powers that be. This is my 2nd try with the same book, after some editing and some tweaks to the cover: 

706 total page views; 71 hours in H&T; traffic was 65% Kindle Scout/35% external links. 

The last time I submitted, I had twice as many page views, mostly from Facebook ads and a Thunderclap campaign, and half as many hours in H&T. This time all I did was mention it a few times on Facebook. So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Patricia KC said:


> They count on the stats we see. When I checked the links from a preview page of a blog post that wasn't yet live, the url showed up in the next day's external source list. However, I'm sure the Scout staff sees far deeper analytics. I would be surprised if it's not tracked there.


I can see how that might happen coming from an external link, but I think the question was more about whether doing directly to the page while logged in and then refreshing repeatedly. There's actually no way to test something like that (it would just get lumped with internal traffic), but I imagine KS has some way of discounting it. They have to know a lot of us do that, just to see what's going on, not to inflate our page views.


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> I can see how that might happen coming from an external link, but I think the question was more about whether doing directly to the page while logged in and then refreshing repeatedly. There's actually no way to test something like that (it would just get lumped with internal traffic), but I imagine KS has some way of discounting it. They have to know a lot of us do that, just to see what's going on, not to inflate our page views.


I agree. What we see are pretty much raw page view stats. With Amazon's power of data analysis, I'm sure they know how many views are from the authors. (Even as a customer, I sometimes think they know what I had for breakfast and how many cups of coffee I've had just from my browsing habits.) However, I'm sure they understand our obsession and take that into consideration!

It wouldn't surprise me if they also know how many views are from unique viewers and how many are repeaters. (Even my Wordpress stats tell me that.) They need to know that to recognize those who try to game the system, for example 200 views a day from the same five people. No one here, of course! But, you know it happens.


----------



## Kyla S

Bill Hiatt said:


> My KS submission was not contemporary YA, but most of my work has been (if you count YA urban fantasy.)
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure you'll be rejected. If that should happen, though, don't forget to also join the post-KU thread for those of us who aren't selected: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html Largely (but not exclusively) people from this thread, its focus is on how to maximize the success of our books outside KS. (That doesn't mean none of us will enter KS again; it does mean we all have at least the book that wasn't accepted to publish and promote.)


I was thinking more non-magical contemporary YA. I haven't seen much real-world only YA on the boards.

And I will definitely move over the to the "After KS" board if I'm not chosen. Thanks!


----------



## Kyla S

stillmyheart said:


> Well, I can only speak for my book, as I haven't yet read any of the other winners either, but _No Safe Place_ was selected, and it has a decent amount of swearing and violence, probably the typical amount you might expect from a kidnapping story (maybe a little less, it's hard for me to judge my own book). Hannah is abused, drugged repeatedly, handcuffed to a heater, touched in a sexual way without her consent, and almost raped. I mean, I wouldn't consider it "kid" friendly, but then, I was reading books like this in middle school, so obviously that's subjective.


Lol, me too! I just grabbed your book, Mary. It's good! Question: are you paid in full at the 10% read mark in KU? It works a little different for KS books, right?


----------



## stillmyheart

Kyla S said:


> Lol, me too! I just grabbed your book, Mary. It's good! Question: are you paid in full at the 10% read mark in KU? It works a little different for KS books, right?


Thank you!

I couldn't say, mine was only just published on October 25, so I haven't seen any sales figures yet to know exactly how things work, but I'm sure someone else who knows more, like Lincoln or Steve, could tell you. I want to say yes, though, but don't quote me on that XD


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another day at the big Christmas event from about 8am to 9pm. Just heading for bed shortly.

I sold about 80 copies today bringing my total to about 120-130 books in the last two days. Sunday is a short day, from 10am to 5pm. I don't expect to sell a whole lot of books, but the response so far has been great.

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
2 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
5 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
5 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
5 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
9 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
12 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
13 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
16 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
19 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
19 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
19 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
20 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
21 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
23 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
27 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Heading to bed soon. Talk to you folks later.


----------



## Kay7979

Steve Vernon said:


> Another day at the big Christmas event from about 8am to 9pm. Just heading for bed shortly.
> 
> I sold about 80 copies today bringing my total to about 120-130 books in the last two days. Sunday is a short day, from 10am to 5pm. I don't expect to sell a whole lot of books, but the response so far has been great.


Good job! I'm glad it's been a successful event.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

stillmyheart said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I couldn't say, mine was only just published on October 25, so I haven't seen any sales figures yet to know exactly how things work, but I'm sure someone else who knows more, like Lincoln or Steve, could tell you. I want to say yes, though, but don't quote me on that XD


Kyla and Mary, KENP is actual pages read, though they calculate them differently than printed pages (in our favor).


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thank goodness for daylight savings time. I'm up this morning and I've got a whole entire hour extra to burn. I'm on my last day of the Christmas at the Forum event here in Halifax, and I'll be heading off in about an hour and a half or so and I'll go until 5pm. Then tomorrow up bright and early and off to the day job again.

Whee!

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
1 day left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
4 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
4 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
4 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
8 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
11 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
12 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
15 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
18 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
18 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
18 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
19 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
20 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
22 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
26 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

Now, time for coffee.


----------



## James Ward

Joynell Schultz said:


> I've thought about this too... every hour I hit refresh to see if I made the hot list... dooming myself to low votes to page read ratios. We're probably best to leave it all be, until the end.


I'm not sure I get this. I'm in Britain, but maybe I'm alone even here. My Kindle Scout info only updates once every 24 hours, at 4.14 AM EST precisely.

I must admit I vastly prefer it this way. I look once, in the morning, at 9.20 GMT, and then I forget all about it - by "it", I mean my 2 page views - till the next day.

So far, I've had two days with no page views at all. (Sadly, not in a row.) I'm hoping for at least one more before the end.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> Thank goodness for daylight savings time. I'm up this morning and I've got a whole entire hour extra to burn. I'm on my last day of the Christmas at the Forum event here in Halifax, and I'll be heading off in about an hour and a half or so and I'll go until 5pm. Then tomorrow up bright and early and off to the day job again.


Steve, you are an Unstoppable Force. I can only stand back and admire.


----------



## JennyOBrien

James Ward said:


> I'm not sure I get this. I'm in Britain, but maybe I'm alone even here. My Kindle Scout info only updates once every 24 hours, at 4.14 AM EST precisely.
> 
> I must admit I vastly prefer it this way. I look once, in the morning, at 9.20 GMT, and then I forget all about it - by "it", I mean my 2 page views - till the next day.
> 
> So far, I've had two days with no page views at all. (Sadly, not in a row.) I'm hoping for at least one more before the end.


James, I'm in the U.K., well British Isles really (Guernsey). I have difficulty in checking mine as it mainly comes up with error on page, which is great because I can concentrate on other things. I've had no H&T, and approx 20 views per day. The only day I really went for it and spend 2 hours of solid networking on FB, Twitter I only ended up with 6 more views so time not well spent. I'm heading for no views soon as I reach mid point and views tail off until that last minute rush. I'm concentrating on promoting my book for when I publish the day the campaign ends because, sadly that is the most likely outcome. Good luck, il pop over and add you to my saved list.


----------



## Kay7979

I'm sorry to see Mark and Lorain got "No" notifications from KS already. Mark has been a huge help to me personally with his technical publishing knowledge. He's already over on our KS alumni thread. Lorain, please join us if you like. We're carrying over the same support and encouragement we enjoyed here, and there is a ton of useful info on the thread since I started it Nov. 1st. We already have 2761 page views. Now if only our books do as well with page reads, LOL.

The "My Book Wasn't Accepted for Kindle Scout, Now What?" Thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## James Ward

JennyOBrien said:


> James, I'm in the U.K., well British Isles really (Guernsey). I have difficulty in checking mine as it mainly comes up with error on page, which is great because I can concentrate on other things. I've had no H&T, and approx 20 views per day. The only day I really went for it and spend 2 hours of solid networking on FB, Twitter I only ended up with 6 more views so time not well spent. I'm heading for no views soon as I reach mid point and views tail off until that last minute rush. I'm concentrating on promoting my book for when I publish the day the campaign ends because, sadly that is the most likely outcome. Good luck, il pop over and add you to my saved list.


Thanks ever so much, Jenny. I've already added you to my saved. I'm nominating everyone on Steve's list as they reach the end, so I'll definitely be sure to nominate yours. I'm planning to hang around here for a few weeks after I've reached the end of the conveyor belt, whatever the outcome.

About which I have few illusions. I'm planning to get this as soon as mine finishes!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Right before I go, I wanted to share a snapshot of myself at this weekend's book table.

I wish my collar fit my burly neck, but I am afraid that I am a graduate of the Gary Busey school of fashion.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

James Ward said:


> I'm not sure I get this. I'm in Britain, but maybe I'm alone even here. My Kindle Scout info only updates once every 24 hours, at 4.14 AM EST precisely.
> 
> I must admit I vastly prefer it this way. I look once, in the morning, at 9.20 GMT, and then I forget all about it - by "it", I mean my 2 page views - till the next day.
> 
> So far, I've had two days with no page views at all. (Sadly, not in a row.) I'm hoping for at least one more before the end.


I'm just looking for the "hot" banner on my book. Here in the US, the stats only update once daily at the same time too. At this point in my campaign (4 days with no Hot & Trending), I'm taking your advice. I'm only looking once a day again.


----------



## bfleetwood

Steve Vernon said:


> Right before I go, I wanted to share a snapshot of myself at this weekend's book table.


Great shot Steve! Look at that table full of books - are they all yours?! Respect!

Sorry to hear the latest rejections.

Not had time to read Mary's book or the ones I have brought from those who have put their titles straight on Amazon. Wow - some of you are fast! I have a big backlog to get through!

Chroma: Imogen's Secret will be out on 20 November and will be free for the first 3 days so look out for it! If you do manage to read it, be great to have your honest review. Appreciated. B


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Mark Gardner said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm a little relieved that I didn't get selected. I was dreading giving up control...


I feel the same way. I'm having cold feet.


----------



## KCecala

lookin' good Steve! And I feel like today's guest of honor, being the top title on the nominations list. I must tell you all that after bumping along the bottom of the page-click chart for most of my campaign, things exploded Friday night and I've been on H+T ever since. Don't give up! And though I'm not making my own noms public, rest assured they're all coming from here. Lots of talent on this thread!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> My plans for today: Take the kids to see _Doctor Strange_ and get _War of the Worlds: Retaliation_ ready for paperback, audio, and non-english translations.


It's wonderful how easily you take the whole thing in stride.

Do you find you get many sales from the non-English translations? Also, how do you find reliable translators for languages in which you aren't fluent? I've often wondered how self pubbers can do that efficiently.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> I know my writing is at least as good as many traditionally published novels. I'm not arrogant enough to believe that I'm God's gift to readers, but frankly, I don't have the time for naysayers. Eventually, I'll have my big break, and my back catalog will suddenly be valuable. Even the bad ones will have value as movie and television options. (I've only had one of my short stories optioned.)
> 
> I have nine English-language stories available; three audiobooks, and seven non-English translations. Per month, online, I only sell about 10 - 15 eBooks, 3 - 4 paperbacks (!), 1 - 2 audiobooks, and about a single non-english translation. I'm cool with that, I'm playing the long con, building my portfolio, my brand and my presence. Eventually I'll be earning more than just beer money. (I'm a teetotaler, so I don't drink beer.) My author career is now self-sustaining, and I'm looking forward to the day when I can pay my mortgage with royalties. That may be months or years from now, but eventually it _will_ happen.
> 
> So, taking another rejection with ease is no big deal. I've got a day job that I enjoy and I love every aspect of writing, so I'm cool to keep on keeping on. Besides, I never let the opinions of others define who I am. I'm an author, and no stack of rejection letters can change that. I mean, people _pay_ me to read my stuff! How awesome is that?
> 
> Re: non-English translations. I average about one sale a month online, but I probably sell 2 or 3 Spanish paperbacks when I'm a events. I'm in Arizona, so there are quite a few potential Spanish-language readers here. I've yet to sell the other languages, but my first Chinese translation is coming out at the end of November, and I understand the Chinese ebook market to be pretty hot. As for the accuracy of translations, I just trust the translator and proofreader. Their names are on the book as well, so it makes sense for them to do a good job. A good many of the translators on Babelcube are language translators by trade, so a poor translation would likely hurt them professionally.


I'm sure you're right about the quality of your writing, and I'm looking forward to reading some of it.

Thanks for the translation info. I'm noticing from the analytics on my booklinker links that I seem to get a lot of clicks--but few sales--from Germany, so I was pondering the idea of German translations.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> I'm a spaghetti/wall kind of guy. Get yourself on Babelcube and rock those German translations! I advise against using their paperback formatting, it's kinda poopy. They allow you to upload your own PDFs, so you can make them as nice as your English-language paperbacks.
> 
> The KS rejection was sooner than I'd expected, so I'm still receiving chapters from the line editor and proofreader. I expect I can send ARCs out next week. One of them has your name on it.


I'd be honored!

Yeah, KS seems to be shooting people down fast these days. I knew there was the possibility of rejection, but I'd convinced myself it would be near the end of the two weeks, not right at the beginning.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Yes, rejection can hurt, but what have you really got to lose?
That was my feeling and I decided to give it a go!
MURDER ON DISPLAY
GREEK ISLAND MYSTERY #4 is on Kindle scout!
If you feel like you want a free copy, follow link and nominated! You all know how it goes!
So far I have two days in the Hot and Trending! Will be posting updates on how it goes!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DL05FCIVTQK


----------



## JennyOBrien

Thank you James, I voted for you and Kathy. Good luck with the writers yearbook  
Sorry to hear of our new losses, they seem to have stopped picking people. 
Thats some great looking stand Steve
Still no H&T for me lol and just checked yesterday's stats 14,


----------



## KCecala

JennyOBrien said:


> Thank you James, I voted for you and Kathy. Good luck with the writers yearbook
> Sorry to hear of our new losses, they seem to have stopped picking people.
> Thats some great looking stand Steve
> Still no H&T for me lol and just checked yesterday's stats 14,


 I nominated you Jenny O--how could anyone not? Your book looks fantastic! And I'm sure it's headed to H&T any time now. Never thought mine would but you just never know...


----------



## RWhite7699

KCecala said:


> lookin' good Steve! And I feel like today's guest of honor, being the top title on the nominations list. I must tell you all that after bumping along the bottom of the page-click chart for most of my campaign, things exploded Friday night and I've been on H+T ever since. Don't give up! And though I'm not making my own noms public, rest assured they're all coming from here. Lots of talent on this thread!


Best of luck, Kathy! I'm pulling for 'ya.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Won't lie, all these rejections coming through are making me really angsty about the whole thing! I just wish they'd hurry up and put me out of my misery now! 

However I have managed to avoid constantly refreshing to see if I've come out of the "in review" stage! Probably helped by my internet being really temperamental today!

As per earlier advice in this thread, I now have some stuff all sorted for a post KS release, I have a bit more to do still but knowing it's all ready for me really helps! 

I've also managed to double my NaNo word count this weekend to distract myself (though it's still pathetic!) as well as finally setting up my magnet book for my newsletter...all in all a productive time trying to distract myself!


----------



## TobyT

Mark Gardner said:


> I know my writing is at least as good as many traditionally published novels. I'm not arrogant enough to believe that I'm God's gift to readers, but frankly, I don't have the time for naysayers. Eventually, I'll have my big break, and my back catalog will suddenly be valuable. Even the bad ones will have value as movie and television options. (I've only had one of my short stories optioned.)
> 
> I have nine English-language stories available; three audiobooks, and seven non-English translations. Per month, online, I only sell about 10 - 15 eBooks, 3 - 4 paperbacks (!), 1 - 2 audiobooks, and about a single non-english translation. I'm cool with that, I'm playing the long con, building my portfolio, my brand and my presence. Eventually I'll be earning more than just beer money. (I'm a teetotaler, so I don't drink beer.) My author career is now self-sustaining, and I'm looking forward to the day when I can pay my mortgage with royalties. That may be months or years from now, but eventually it _will_ happen.
> 
> So, taking another rejection with ease is no big deal. I've got a day job that I enjoy and I love every aspect of writing, so I'm cool to keep on keeping on. Besides, I never let the opinions of others define who I am. I'm an author, and no stack of rejection letters can change that. I mean, people _pay_ me to read my stuff! How awesome is that?
> 
> Re: non-English translations. I average about one sale a month online, but I probably sell 2 or 3 Spanish paperbacks when I'm a events. I'm in Arizona, so there are quite a few potential Spanish-language readers here. I've yet to sell the other languages, but my first Chinese translation is coming out at the end of November, and I understand the Chinese ebook market to be pretty hot. As for the accuracy of translations, I just trust the translator and proofreader. Their names are on the book as well, so it makes sense for them to do a good job. A good many of the translators on Babelcube are language translators by trade, so a poor translation would likely hurt them professionally.


I had your book on my nominations list. I thought it looked pretty good. I'm sure others will agree and sales will skyrocket.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Bill Hiatt said:


> I certainly enjoyed it. Mrs. Hudson as a detective? I haven't seen that done before. I'll definitely be reading that when it comes out.


Thanks Bill! Just tensing myself ready for tomorrow, when the window for the fateful email opens again... ;-)


----------



## JennyOBrien

KCecala said:


> I nominated you Jenny O--how could anyone not? Your book looks fantastic! And I'm sure it's headed to H&T any time now. Never thought mine would but you just never know...


Thank you Kathy for that, it means a lot. I don't have a large family, friends, colleagues to draw on to help me publicise so it's very difficult. Fingers crossed for you, I liked your excerpt.


----------



## Kyla S

stillmyheart said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I couldn't say, mine was only just published on October 25, so I haven't seen any sales figures yet to know exactly how things work, but I'm sure someone else who knows more, like Lincoln or Steve, could tell you. I want to say yes, though, but don't quote me on that XD


Just left you a review, Mary! Good book. I hope you'll post back and tell us how the book is doing especially after Amazon does some of their promos for you.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Steve Vernon said:


> Another day at the big Christmas event from about 8am to 9pm. Just heading for bed shortly.
> 
> I sold about 80 copies today bringing my total to about 120-130 books in the last two days. Sunday is a short day, from 10am to 5pm. I don't expect to sell a whole lot of books, but the response so far has been great.
> 
> Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
> 2 days left The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
> 5 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 5 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 5 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
> 9 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 12 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 13 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 16 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 19 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> 19 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 19 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 20 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
> 21 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> 23 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 27 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!
> 
> Heading to bed soon. Talk to you folks later.


Just nominated "Wives of Saints" - found the excerpt and author interview very interesting.  Good luck Kathy Cecala!


----------



## stillmyheart

Kyla S said:


> Just left you a review, Mary! Good book. I hope you'll post back and tell us how the book is doing especially after Amazon does some of their promos for you.


Thank you, and I definitely will! I'm excited to see what'll happen with that XD


----------



## MarilynVix

So nervous about hitting the button on Friday, and waiting for my book to come out of "In Review". I started another thread about what to expect with Kindle Scout, and I got recommendations to come to this thread. I've just committed my Time Travel Romance to the on-line slush pile of Kindle Scout. Gearing up for a campaign, and looking forward to any suggestions you all could suggest. 

So hi everyone! *waves*


I've got a newsletter, FB following, and presence on Wattpad. So, I plan to get the word out with all that first. I've gotten advice and read that getting nominations and page views helps, but doesn't guarantee an acceptance. But I tell you, it definitely gives you something to do while you wait. So, ready to take this thing on.

First question, how long does it take to have your book come out of "In Review"?


----------



## lincolnjcole

MarilynVix said:


> So nervous about hitting the button on Friday, and waiting for my book to come out of "In Review". I started another thread about what to expect with Kindle Scout, and I got recommendations to come to this thread. I've just committed my Time Travel Romance to the on-line slush pile of Kindle Scout. Gearing up for a campaign, and looking forward to any suggestions you all could suggest.
> 
> So hi everyone! *waves*
> 
> I've got a newsletter, FB following, and presence on Wattpad. So, I plan to get the word out with all that first. I've gotten advice and read that getting nominations and page views helps, but doesn't guarantee an acceptance. But I tell you, it definitely gives you something to do while you wait. So, ready to take this thing on.
> 
> First question, how long does it take to have your book come out of "In Review"?


welcome!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Wives of the Saints by Kathy Cecala
The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston

Good luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo.

(Stats so far:  137 nominated, 23 selected.)

Mark


----------



## MarilynVix

lincolnjcole said:


> welcome!


Thank you. Almost done with your guide, by the way. Very helpful!


----------



## Steve Vernon

MarilynVix said:


> So nervous about hitting the button on Friday, and waiting for my book to come out of "In Review". I started another thread about what to expect with Kindle Scout, and I got recommendations to come to this thread. I've just committed my Time Travel Romance to the on-line slush pile of Kindle Scout. Gearing up for a campaign, and looking forward to any suggestions you all could suggest.
> 
> So hi everyone! *waves*
> 
> I've got a newsletter, FB following, and presence on Wattpad. So, I plan to get the word out with all that first. I've gotten advice and read that getting nominations and page views helps, but doesn't guarantee an acceptance. But I tell you, it definitely gives you something to do while you wait. So, ready to take this thing on.
> 
> First question, how long does it take to have your book come out of "In Review"?


First answer - it usually doesn't take more than a couple of days for the folks at Kindle Scout to look at your submitted work and decide if it is campaign-worthy or not. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Got to Wives of the Saints just in time yesterday and have Baker Street in my noms for today. Us Baker Street types need to stick together ;-)


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm up this morning but I'll be heading for a full day shift at work in a couple of hours this morning. I still haven't had a moment to sit down and tally up the final figures for the three day weekend but I sold a LOT of books. I'll be working straight through, Monday to Thursday, and then on Friday I'll do the same three-day book-selling marathon at another weekend event. There is no rest for wicked old dudes like me.


I also had some great news. I just got word that a story of mine has been accepted for an Australian anthology alongside of Ramsey Campbell and Clive Barker. 
Life is good.

Okay, so let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT! The Coven on Baker Street by G.A. Rael
3 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
3 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
3 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
7 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
10 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
11 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
14 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
17 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
17 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
17 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
18 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
19 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
21 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
25 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## 39416

lauramg_1406 said:


> One of the kindle scout winners I've read is an author I already enjoyed but they (it's a writing duo who write under one name) don't shy away from swearing or violence in their books.


That's surprising. One of Scout's rules is "Can I collaborate or co-write a book? 
Not at this time."

So I guess it's ok if you submit under one name? I wonder how that works, I have a book I collaborated on, wouldn't mind submitting it IF it's legit.


----------



## KCecala

So I have entered the Kindle Scout afterlife--literally a state of limbo or even Purgatory--trying to be neither too optimistic or pessimistic about my chances. But I will share my ending stats with you:

Page views: 486
Hours on H+T: 56 (all at the end)
Ratio KS to external: 37 percent/63 percent

Thanks to all who nominated me, and I will continue to support KBoarders: I have to be honest and say the highest-quality books on the Kindle Scout site tend to come from here. I mean it! You guys rock.


----------



## Kyla S

Does anyone know how many page views are required to get into hot and trending? I had almost 70 page views yesterday and I still haven't been in H&T at all. I know it's not the biggest determining factor, but still!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> I submitted _War of the Worlds: Retaliation_, that I co-wrote with another author under my name only. I don't know if that played any role in my not being selected or not.


Ideally, if that wasn't allowed, they should have blocked the book during the initial review, not let it go all the way through the process and then decide it wasn't appropriate.

I'm guessing if the book has only your name on it, KS wouldn't know you had a coauthor. It's only if the book is submitted in two names that a red flag would go up.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kyla S said:


> Does anyone know how many page views are required to get into hot and trending? I had almost 70 page views yesterday and I still haven't been in H&T at all. I know it's not the biggest determining factor, but still!


Lincoln would know better, but I believe there is more to the formula than that. Sometimes I was hot and trending more on days I had lower page views than on others where I wasn't hot and trending at all. That said, page views is a daily calculation, but hot and trending is computed every hour, so I suppose the same number of page views might have different impacts depending on distribution.


----------



## Used To Be BH

MarilynVix said:


> So nervous about hitting the button on Friday, and waiting for my book to come out of "In Review". I started another thread about what to expect with Kindle Scout, and I got recommendations to come to this thread. I've just committed my Time Travel Romance to the on-line slush pile of Kindle Scout. Gearing up for a campaign, and looking forward to any suggestions you all could suggest.
> 
> So hi everyone! *waves*
> 
> I've got a newsletter, FB following, and presence on Wattpad. So, I plan to get the word out with all that first. I've gotten advice and read that getting nominations and page views helps, but doesn't guarantee an acceptance. But I tell you, it definitely gives you something to do while you wait. So, ready to take this thing on.
> 
> First question, how long does it take to have your book come out of "In Review"?


I wouldn't think of it as an online slush pile. That's a term from traditional publishing often applied to unagented submissions. Here you don't submit through an agent, and there would be little for one to do. Slush pile also implies low quality, but from what I've seen, most of the selections are high quality.

Slush pile can also mean several steps removed from the acquisition editor and having to run the gauntlet of low-level flunkies to get to the actual editor. I suppose one could look at the campaign that way, but the evidence suggests even someone with low stats could be selected, so in some way the editors must at least glance at every submission. That's far different from the traditional slush pile, where most manuscripts wouldn't get within a mile of the final decisionmakers.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kyla S said:


> Does anyone know how many page views are required to get into hot and trending? I had almost 70 page views yesterday and I still haven't been in H&T at all. I know it's not the biggest determining factor, but still!


It doesn't work that way. Hot and Trending is a comparison factor vs all other books, much like the book ranking on amazon. For example, your book got 70 views, but did those views come in all at once or spread out? Also, another book that got 60 views might have already been on the trending list and had more legacy views to contribute from the last week, which meant that even though you got more views than them they stayed on the list.

In general for my campaign, days under 100 views were in danger of falling off the list, days under 50 reviews were almost guaranteed to fall off unless something changed, and days over 120 stayed on the list fairly easily. Getting on the list took 150 to 200 views.

But, again, it is all based on how other campaigns are performing right now. You could be in with a monster set of books that are getting 400+ views a day, in which case getting on the list is impossible, or you could be in a weak time where 80 views will put you on the list. It is all relative, but I would wager if you shoot for about 200 views you will certainly make it on hot and trending, and once you are on it is easier to stay there.

Also, it is calculated hourly, so the more reviews you stack all at once, the higher your H&T value will be (over the course of an hour) and the more likely you will get on. Staying on will be harder for a short time, but in general it can help you climb onto the list at least.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lincoln, since I'm a relative newbie on Kboards, here's a silly question for you: how do you get more than nine books in your signature? I see you have eleven, and some people seem to be as high as thirteen, but I can't figure out how they did it. There are only nine spaces for that in the signature tool.

(Not exactly the most important question in the world, but I was curious.)


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Lincoln, since I'm a relative newbie on Kboards, here's a silly question for you: how do you get more than nine books in your signature? I see you have eleven, and some people seem to be as high as thirteen, but I can't figure out how they did it. There are only nine spaces for that in the signature tool.
> 
> (Not exactly the most important question in the world, but I was curious.)


If you use the signature tool it will cap you, but if you modify your own BB code you can add as much as you want. Essentially, you have to just play around with it and design links to use, for example if you want to link to non-amazon websites, or use other links. You just need to have a general understanding of how code works and put it together.

The signature tool makes it really easy to set signatures up, so if you don't know a lot about coding that isn't a terrible option. You'll just be limited to what they feel is a reasonable number of items in your signature lol.


----------



## AnitaLouise

WooHoo! I don't know how, but my book - "You Light Up My Life" hit the Hot & Trending List on KS. I'm sure all you wonderful people had something to do with it. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## lauramg_1406

loraininflorida said:


> That's surprising. One of Scout's rules is "Can I collaborate or co-write a book?
> Not at this time."
> 
> So I guess it's ok if you submit under one name? I wonder how that works, I have a book I collaborated on, wouldn't mind submitting it IF it's legit.


They've written under a joint pen name for years, and are good friends so I imagine it comes down to trust over making sure profits are split evenly.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

On the hot & trending topic, not sure how it's actually worked out but I was in and out of H&T during the last three days of my campaign and the most views I got in that time was 66. 



Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## 39416

I shot an email to Scout a few hours ago, asking if it's okay for me to submit a collaborated book, the answer appears to be yes:

"Hello,

Thank you for your email regarding co-authorship in Kindle Scout.

For books that are published, at present Kindle Press can only credit and pay one contributor per book. In addition, it is crucial that the entity named in your Amazon.com account have the full right, power and authority to enter into and comply with the terms of the Kindle Press Submission & Publishing Agreement, including to grant to Amazon all rights set forth in the agreement. The person who clicks through the Kindle Press Submission & Publishing Agreement should also have proper corporate authority to execute contracts on the entity’s behalf.

If your legal entity has a U.S. bank account open in its name and you otherwise satisfy the conditions referenced above, you may proceed with your Kindle Scout submission. Please note that, if your book is selected for publication, we may require you to sign additional documentation evidencing each author’s individual approval of the agreement terms in order to proceed with publication.

We hope this helps. Thank you for your interest in Kindle Scout!

Camila S.
Kindle Scout Review"

I'm going to ask my co-author if he might be interested!


----------



## AnitaLouise

My excitement over being on H&T didn't last long.   When I went to show my hubby the good news, my book was no longer on the list. Hey, seeing there that once was pretty cool for me.  Since Wives of Saints dropped off, my new list of nominations is.

Muse Song - Sarah Biglow
Seeing Blue - Rachel E. Wollaston
The Coven on Baker Street - G.A. Rael


----------



## RWhite7699

Kyla S said:


> Does anyone know how many page views are required to get into hot and trending? I had almost 70 page views yesterday and I still haven't been in H&T at all. I know it's not the biggest determining factor, but still!


I believe h & t depends on nominations, not page views. That's why practically everybody ends up in h & t on the last few days.


----------



## RWhite7699

I added Muse Song to my noms. Seeing Blue and Coven on Baker Street were already in my slots. Good luck to all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Kathy, good stats, better than I'm seeing, fingers crossed for you.
Marilyn, hi and welcome, they got back to me next day, good luck with your campaign
Off the vote for the coven as I've a free slot coming up
If anyone wants to enter a book competition I have one running on my blog, you'll all recognise one member here


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> If you use the signature tool it will cap you, but if you modify your own BB code you can add as much as you want. Essentially, you have to just play around with it and design links to use, for example if you want to link to non-amazon websites, or use other links. You just need to have a general understanding of how code works and put it together.
> 
> The signature tool makes it really easy to set signatures up, so if you don't know a lot about coding that isn't a terrible option. You'll just be limited to what they feel is a reasonable number of items in your signature lol.


Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

loraininflorida said:


> I shot an email to Scout a few hours ago, asking if it's okay for me to submit a collaborated book, the answer appears to be yes:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding co-authorship in Kindle Scout.
> 
> For books that are published, at present Kindle Press can only credit and pay one contributor per book. In addition, it is crucial that the entity named in your Amazon.com account have the full right, power and authority to enter into and comply with the terms of the Kindle Press Submission & Publishing Agreement, including to grant to Amazon all rights set forth in the agreement. The person who clicks through the Kindle Press Submission & Publishing Agreement should also have proper corporate authority to execute contracts on the entity's behalf.
> 
> If your legal entity has a U.S. bank account open in its name and you otherwise satisfy the conditions referenced above, you may proceed with your Kindle Scout submission. Please note that, if your book is selected for publication, we may require you to sign additional documentation evidencing each author's individual approval of the agreement terms in order to proceed with publication.
> 
> We hope this helps. Thank you for your interest in Kindle Scout!
> 
> Camila S.
> Kindle Scout Review"
> 
> I'm going to ask my co-author if he might be interested!


Interesting! So only one author can be listed, but if you can submit the collaboration under one name, you can still use it with Kindle Scout. I wouldn't have guessed that the way their original statement was worded.


----------



## R M Rowan

I had a spot open up this morning. I nominated Muse Song - Sarah Biglow.
Good luck!
RM


----------



## lincolnjcole

loraininflorida said:


> If your legal entity has a U.S. bank account open in its name and you otherwise satisfy the conditions referenced above, you may proceed with your Kindle Scout submission. Please note that, if your book is selected for publication, we may require you to sign additional documentation evidencing each author's individual approval of the agreement terms in order to proceed with publication.


Essentially, what they are saying is that you can submit a book however you want but they will only put one name on the cover of the book or anyone they list the book and they will only pay to one bank account under 'that' name (i.e. if you submit the book under Lorain then they would pay Lorain's bank account) and YOU and your co-author would be responsible for handling distribution of money.

One big note regarding this...for income at the end of the year, you will get ONE tax document from Amazon for how much they paid you. So, if for example, your book made 10,000 and you split it 5,000 each with your co-author, amazon is still reporting 10,000 income for the specific entity they paid to the IRS.

You would probably be best served with an LLC to handle this that gets paid, and then it would pay you.

But, I think the biggest caveat would be...do you really want to only give one of you (or neither if you use a pen name) credit for your work? Building a career takes time and branding, and being kept off of this book (permanently) could be detrimental to one of your careers. Keep in mind, the terms are five years if your book doesn't do well, and permanent if it does, so you would NEVER be able to add yourself back onto the book.


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> Right before I go, I wanted to share a snapshot of myself at this weekend's book table.
> 
> I wish my collar fit my burly neck, but I am afraid that I am a graduate of the Gary Busey school of fashion.


Looks awesome! You have a long ways to go before reaching "Busey" status.  I have never done a book signing, but I think I need to get a few more books under my belt before trying that. 

Nominated...

Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

AuthorFrancois said:


> Looks awesome! You have a long ways to go before reaching "Busey" status.  I have never done a book signing, but I think I need to get a few more books under my belt before trying that.
> 
> Nominated...
> 
> Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you Paul!


----------



## Patricia KC

AuthorFrancois said:


> Nominated...
> 
> Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## MarilynVix

Steve Vernon said:


> First answer - it usually doesn't take more than a couple of days for the folks at Kindle Scout to look at your submitted work and decide if it is campaign-worthy or not. Good luck with your campaign.


Thank you! I'm proud to announce that Kindle Scout think the manuscript is worthy of a campaign. I got the email today that it will start on Nov. 9. VERY EXCITED! I've been rallying my troops(fans), making up a banner, and getting things scheduled to help promote it. I read all of Lincoln Cole's guide. Great help! Feeling like I'm getting prepared the best that I can. Ready for this wild ride!


----------



## TobyT

MarilynVix said:


> Thank you! I'm proud to announce that Kindle Scout think the manuscript is worthy of a campaign. I got the email today that it will start on Nov. 9. VERY EXCITED! I've been rallying my troops(fans), making up a banner, and getting things scheduled to help promote it. I read all of Lincoln Cole's guide. Great help! Feeling like I'm getting prepared the best that I can. Ready for this wild ride!


Awesome, Marilyn! What's the name of the book?


----------



## Kyla S

lincolnjcole said:


> It doesn't work that way. Hot and Trending is a comparison factor vs all other books, much like the book ranking on amazon. For example, your book got 70 views, but did those views come in all at once or spread out? Also, another book that got 60 views might have already been on the trending list and had more legacy views to contribute from the last week, which meant that even though you got more views than them they stayed on the list.
> 
> In general for my campaign, days under 100 views were in danger of falling off the list, days under 50 reviews were almost guaranteed to fall off unless something changed, and days over 120 stayed on the list fairly easily. Getting on the list took 150 to 200 views.
> 
> But, again, it is all based on how other campaigns are performing right now. You could be in with a monster set of books that are getting 400+ views a day, in which case getting on the list is impossible, or you could be in a weak time where 80 views will put you on the list. It is all relative, but I would wager if you shoot for about 200 views you will certainly make it on hot and trending, and once you are on it is easier to stay there.
> 
> Also, it is calculated hourly, so the more reviews you stack all at once, the higher your H&T value will be (over the course of an hour) and the more likely you will get on. Staying on will be harder for a short time, but in general it can help you climb onto the list at least.


Thanks for the explanation, Lincoln. I appreciate it! This is helpful for expectations going forward.


----------



## AnnaB

Carey Lewis said:


> So, I've been thinking about the Scout program for the past couple of days, mainly the content. Excuse me if this comes out jumbled a bit, I'm hoping someone with more experience could comment about my thoughts.
> 
> (...)
> 
> My stories are riddled with swearing, some strong violence (not in a gratuitous way, just a sudden two lines or so), and my characters smoke pot (even though I don't which I think is ironic). My characters aren't good people, and are generally what you could call anti-heroes, or even gutter people, so of course they're going to swear, lie, cheat, and steal as it's their way of life. They're never going to be positive, contributing members of society. Think early Tarantino films like Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs or Jackie Brown, and Elmore Leonard (Get Shorty, Out of Sight, Jackie Brown).
> 
> The point I guess, is that my stories are mature and intended for adults and adults only. I don't think Kindle Scout is looking for those types of books that may be found offensive if found in the wrong hands (feel like I'm painting myself in a corner here).
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone read any of the winners with strong elements that I described? I'm curious more than anything else.


I've read 4 winners so far :

 1 had sex scenes, rather abundant and not shy about naming body parts thought it didn't linger or grew overly descriptive beyond that.
1 had quite grisly crime scenes and a quite mangled still living victim.
1 had three major characters (out of... 7 maybe ?) that are definitely not likeable or heroic, one is a deluded tyrant with a secret addiction to leaving his bedmates bloody, battered or even dead (the scene involved was not graphic in a sexual sense, the physical violence however was fairly explicit), the other two are his son and wife who are turned into rather nasty persons by what they do in order to survive the mess.


----------



## Carey Lewis

AnnaB said:


> I've read 4 winners so far :
> 
> 1 had sex scenes, rather abundant and not shy about naming body parts thought it didn't linger or grew overly descriptive beyond that.
> 1 had quite grisly crime scenes and a quite mangled still living victim.
> 1 had three major characters (out of... 7 maybe ?) that are definitely not likeable or heroic, one is a deluded tyrant with a secret addiction to leaving his bedmates bloody, battered or even dead (the scene involved was not graphic in a sexual sense, the physical violence however was fairly explicit), the other two are his son and wife who are turned into rather nasty persons by what they do in order to survive the mess.


I am more than happy to be corrected in my assumption. Thank you for responding, I very much appreciate it!

Time to get back to analyzing the Scout Selection process!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks.

Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
2 days left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
2 days left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
6 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
9 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
10 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
13 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
16 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
16 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
16 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
17 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
18 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
20 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
24 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated:

The B-X Conspiracy
Muse Song 
Seeing Blue

Best of luck!


----------



## Kay7979

Some of us have noticed a pattern of acceptances coming on Tuesdays. There were none yesterday, and none so far for November. Only six books were selected in October. The last two sets of acceptances were on Tuesday's--the 18th and the 25th.


----------



## bfleetwood

Kay7979 said:


> Some of us have noticed a pattern of acceptances coming on Tuesdays. There were none yesterday, and none so far for November. Only six books were selected in October. The last two sets of acceptances were on Tuesday's--the 18th and the 25th.


Perhaps they happen after a weekly editorial meeting? Sounds reasonable.

BTW Chroma publication now 20th November  and it will be free for 3 days. KS appear to have removed the 'tell your nominators' button after just 8 weeks which was a surprise  I was sure it stayed for 3 months? If I can't retrieve it, I will have to try and shout about the book elsewhere.. ho hum..


----------



## PatriciaThomson

bfleetwood said:


> Perhaps they happen after a weekly editorial meeting? Sounds reasonable.
> 
> BTW Chroma publication now 20th November  and it will be free for 3 days. KS appear to have removed the 'tell your nominators' button after just 8 weeks which was a surprise  I was sure it stayed for 3 months? If I can't retrieve it, I will have to try and shout about the book elsewhere.. ho hum..


I've seen in other places that Scout only keeps the nominators' button up for two months so I made sure to get _Merely Players_ out there before then. Got some sales out of it.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Hi everyone!
I've got my nominations in and wishing everyone the best.
Marilyn- it's good to see you here! Best of luck.


----------



## Kay7979

bfleetwood said:


> Perhaps they happen after a weekly editorial meeting? Sounds reasonable.
> 
> BTW Chroma publication now 20th November  and it will be free for 3 days. KS appear to have removed the 'tell your nominators' button after just 8 weeks which was a surprise  I was sure it stayed for 3 months? If I can't retrieve it, I will have to try and shout about the book elsewhere.. ho hum..


Others have reported that you can contact Amazon and they will take care of the button issue for you. Not to worry. And good luck with your launch.


----------



## mikkycee

James Ward said:


> I have just nominated:
> 
> The B-X Conspiracy
> Muse Song
> Seeing Blue
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you.

I have nominated myself too along with Seeing Blue and Muse Song. Best of luck and warmest gratitude to all for the nominations.
If you love action packed, fast-paced thriller blended with suspense, could you pls visit my page and kindly nominate B-X conspiracy? http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27A0EO3JZ0HHA
Thanks.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Kay7979 said:


> Some of us have noticed a pattern of acceptances coming on Tuesdays. There were none yesterday, and none so far for November. Only six books were selected in October. The last two sets of acceptances were on Tuesday's--the 18th and the 25th.


Great, now I can check my email every FIVE minutes! ;-) Using NaNoWriMo as a diversionary tactic...


----------



## lincolnjcole

LizHedgecock said:


> Great, now I can check my email every FIVE minutes! ;-) Using NaNoWriMo as a diversionary tactic...


It certainly does seem like Kindle Scout has slowed down in this second half of the year with accepting books. My guess is they are either cutting back in general, or it is on a yearly cycle for books where they pick a lot early in the year, and then slow down later.

I guess we will have to wait until next year to know for sure.


----------



## Used To Be BH

This morning the also-boughts for _Different Lee_ finally populated, and they provide some interesting information about audience.

Most of my books pop up in the also-boughts for my other books--not surprising, considering most of my books belong to the same series. Not a single one of my other books appears in the also-boughts for _Different Lee_, suggesting I have managed to expand my audience rather than just grabbing the readers I already had.

The second thing I noticed is the number of familiar names, suggesting how much support I got from you folks. Among the also-boughts I see Lincoln's book on Kindle Scout selection, _Whyte Christmas_, _Beyond the Forest_, _Serendipity_, and _Aelfborn_. That's an indication of a fair number of people supporting the KS non-selected authors.

The other books are mostly in my genre, as you might expect, but the interesting thing is that they are generally not the same titles that appear in my other also-bought lists. Aside from a couple of earlier KS selections, I didn't recognize any of them. That's another indication of an expanded reader base.

I know evidence is mixed on whether or not an unsuccessful KS campaign helps the subsequent book launch, but I think mine did, at least to some extent. Both in terms of numbers of buys and borrows before other promotion kicked in and the very different assortment of also boughts, I have to think some of those sales are coming from nominators.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> This morning the also-boughts for _Different Lee_ finally populated, and they provide some interesting information about audience.
> 
> Most of my books pop up in the also-boughts for my other books--not surprising, considering most of my books belong to the same series. Not a single one of my other books appears in the also-boughts for _Different Lee_, suggesting I have managed to expand my audience rather than just grabbing the readers I already had.
> 
> The second thing I noticed is the number of familiar names, suggesting how much support I got from you folks. Among the also-boughts I see Lincoln's book on Kindle Scout selection, _Whyte Christmas_, _Beyond the Forest_, _Serendipity_, and _Aelfborn_. That's an indication of a fair number of people supporting the KS non-selected authors.
> 
> The other books are mostly in my genre, as you might expect, but the interesting thing is that they are generally not the same titles that appear in my other also-bought lists. Aside from a couple of earlier KS selections, I didn't recognize any of them. That's another indication of an expanded reader base.
> 
> I know evidence is mixed on whether or not an unsuccessful KS campaign helps the subsequent book launch, but I think mine did, at least to some extent. Both in terms of numbers of buys and borrows before other promotion kicked in and the very different assortment of also boughts, I have to think some of those sales are coming from nominators.


yeah, also boughts can be kind of crazy, especially early one. One thing about selected books is it is sort of a self-feeding system. Amazon counts all 'free' books from KS as purchases for also-boughts, so it drives the list, and since a lot of overlap happens, you end with a lot of really strong links between KS books. This is hugely beneficial becuase it means when you push one book, it also pushes the 'linked' books along the way, so all promotional efforts cycle back in.

Your also-boughts will fluctuate wildly over the next few weeks.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Marilyn, well done and look forward to reading your excerpt. 
Just voted for Rachel's and Liz I too am using Nanowrimo as a diversion


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> yeah, also boughts can be kind of crazy, especially early one. One thing about selected books is it is sort of a self-feeding system. Amazon counts all 'free' books from KS as purchases for also-boughts, so it drives the list, and since a lot of overlap happens, you end with a lot of really strong links between KS books. This is hugely beneficial becuase it means when you push one book, it also pushes the 'linked' books along the way, so all promotional efforts cycle back in.
> 
> Your also-boughts will fluctuate wildly over the next few weeks.


I'm sure that's all true of selected books--but keep in mind mine wasn't selected. Sigh!


----------



## bfleetwood

Kay7979 said:


> Others have reported that you can contact Amazon and they will take care of the button issue for you. Not to worry. And good luck with your launch.


Thanks Kay - I seem to be taking two steps forward and one back at the moment! Who said publishing was easy peasy?! B


----------



## Paul Francois

Kay7979 said:


> Some of us have noticed a pattern of acceptances coming on Tuesdays. There were none yesterday, and none so far for November. Only six books were selected in October. The last two sets of acceptances were on Tuesday's--the 18th and the 25th.


Maybe Amazon is running out of money? 

Or perhaps they have not found much profit in the KS division and they are cutting back.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorFrancois said:


> Maybe Amazon is running out of money?
> 
> Or perhaps they have not found much profit in the KS division and they are cutting back.


Based on the fact that Amazon imprints' market share is growing, I doubt it's profit. Keep in that the bulk of new imprint titles are KS selections.

Looking at Lincoln's chart, it appears to me that there is a lot of fluctuation from month to month. Yes, October was light, but August was even worse, with only three. We don't really have enough data to be sure that what we're seeing is a long-term or permanent decline.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> Some of us have noticed a pattern of acceptances coming on Tuesdays. There were none yesterday, and none so far for November. Only six books were selected in October. The last two sets of acceptances were on Tuesday's--the 18th and the 25th.


NO don't tell me that! I'm freaking out about waiting for the email too much as it is!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## KCecala

lauramg_1406 said:


> NO don't tell me that! I'm freaking out about waiting for the email too much as it is!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


 I know! I'm only on Day 2 on the "Out and Waiting" list but I read on another thread that it can take up to 13 days...to get rejected! And that totally screws up launching a new book in the US--Thanksgiving Weekend (and Black Friday!!) is probably the worst time to put a new book out (I know, I did that last year!)


----------



## RWhite7699

Added BX Conspiracy to my nomination. Good luck, Michael.


----------



## MarilynVix

TobyT said:


> Awesome, Marilyn! What's the name of the book?


Everything For Love: Time Rogues Series Book 1 
It's a Time Travel/Sci-Fi Romance and begins Nov. 9, day after Election Day. I hope everyone will still be in a voting mood.


----------



## MarilynVix

Michele Brouder said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've got my nominations in and wishing everyone the best.
> Marilyn- it's good to see you here! Best of luck.


Thank you! Can't wait for everything to start tomorrow.
I really enjoyed your book by the way. Thank you for doing my Paranormal Romance Blog Tour this year.


----------



## MarilynVix

JennyOBrien said:


> Marilyn, well done and look forward to reading your excerpt.
> Just voted for Rachel's and Liz I too am using Nanowrimo as a diversion


Thank you! Glad that you're interested to take a look. Will be great to finally have it out there and get people to look at it. I've been working on it for awhile. I'm excited to see what people will think.

I've been trying to use my NaNo writing to forget the campaign and election going on too, but it's not working as much as I'd like. I'm only getting about half of the word count I need to get done. My brain is having trouble focusing the last couple of days. Good luck with NaNo! Hope you make your goal. ;-)


----------



## lauramg_1406

Well I'm coming over to join you all on the Kindle Scout Rejects thread! Thank you everyone for your support


----------



## mikkycee

RWhite7699 said:


> Added BX Conspiracy to my nomination. Good luck, Michael.


Amen and thank you ma.


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> Well I'm coming over to join you all on the Kindle Scout Rejects thread! Thank you everyone for your support


Laura that's a real shame, have to admit I'm surprised. Take care x


----------



## LizHedgecock

KCecala said:


> I know! I'm only on Day 2 on the "Out and Waiting" list but I read on another thread that it can take up to 13 days...to get rejected! And that totally screws up launching a new book in the US--Thanksgiving Weekend (and Black Friday!!) is probably the worst time to put a new book out (I know, I did that last year!)


And there was I pondering Thanksgiving as a release day for a little something...every day's a school day!


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Based on the fact that Amazon imprints' market share is growing, I doubt it's profit. Keep in that the bulk of new imprint titles are KS selections.
> 
> Looking at Lincoln's chart, it appears to me that there is a lot of fluctuation from month to month. Yes, October was light, but August was even worse, with only three. We don't really have enough data to be sure that what we're seeing is a long-term or permanent decline.


I agree that I'm sure the profit is there. In reality, they only need one book a year to be super successful to make it worth it. I remember hearing a podcast about the production company that makes the paranormal activity movies. They make like ten movies a year, and most of them flop. But all it takes is one to do well to keep it profitable. I'm assuming it's the same with Kindle Scout.


----------



## KitSarge

Hi again everyone!
Quick question: My total page views has been stuck at 1 K the last two days, even though I've had page views. According to my calculations, it should be at 1,097. Are they rounding now? Will it change to 1100 tomorrow if I get three more page views today (which may not happen as they've slowed significantly lately)? Like Kyla, a couple of days ago I had over 80 page views, but I haven't been H and T for more than a week. 

Filled my nom slots with Kboarders, but I don't think I'm going to announce which books any more.

-Kit


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Hi again everyone!
> Quick question: My total page views has been stuck at 1 K the last two days, even though I've had page views. According to my calculations, it should be at 1,097. Are they rounding now? Will it change to 1100 tomorrow if I get three more page views today (which may not happen as they've slowed significantly lately)? Like Kyla, a couple of days ago I had over 80 page views, but I haven't been H and T for more than a week.
> 
> Filled my nom slots with Kboarders, but I don't think I'm going to announce which books any more.
> 
> -Kit


If you mouse over the number, you should be able to see the actual count. The initial display is rounded, but KS still has the actual count.


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> If you mouse over the number, you should be able to see the actual count. The initial display is rounded, but KS still has the actual count.


Got it! Thanks Bill!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

I find the entire Kindle Scout program to be intriguing. I never knew it existed until a fellow author told me that they'd submitted their book (http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XJ57ZJ1WGEU6) for scouting.  They've shared their experience thus far and said it's pretty straight forward and exciting. I can only imagine that seeing your book on Amazon's site Hot & Trending brings butterflies. I hope Rafferty Black's work is selected. I've nominated other author's work too. Now I know where to go to nominate unpublished books that I find interesting. I've seen a few on this thread!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

KitSarge said:


> Hi again everyone!
> Quick question: My total page views has been stuck at 1 K the last two days, even though I've had page views. According to my calculations, it should be at 1,097. Are they rounding now? Will it change to 1100 tomorrow if I get three more page views today (which may not happen as they've slowed significantly lately)? Like Kyla, a couple of days ago I had over 80 page views, but I haven't been H and T for more than a week.
> 
> Filled my nom slots with Kboarders, but I don't think I'm going to announce which books any more.
> 
> -Kit


I've nominated your book! Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Even though I believe the numbers aren't THAT important as we have seen books with few hours HOT and a few thousand views that were accepted and books that spent all 30 days in hot and trending and were turned down. However, I think editors will check out a book in the hot and trending. If your book never spends days, they might not even bother.
My idea is that we all check out each other's book. At least as a view. A nomination would be great if places have been left. I have checked out all books mentioned in previous pages.
Please check mine out, too!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Even though I believe the numbers aren't THAT important as we have seen books with few hours HOT and a few thousand views that were accepted and books that spent all 30 days in hot and trending and were turned down. However, I think editors will check out a book in the hot and trending. If your book never spends days, they might not even bother.
> My idea is that we all check out each other's book. At least as a view. A nomination would be great if places have been left. I have checked out all books mentioned in previous pages.
> Please check mine out, too!


What a coincidence that you commented. I nominated your book a few days ago. I'm sure Amazon will never reveal the entire process because it will increase the chances of the system being gamed. Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Even though I believe the numbers aren't THAT important as we have seen books with few hours HOT and a few thousand views that were accepted and books that spent all 30 days in hot and trending and were turned down. However, I think editors will check out a book in the hot and trending.


I am certain Kindle Press editors look at every book on Kindle Scout. Their jobs rely on selecting books that will sell. They will not pass over a potential bestseller just because it spent few hours in the H & T chart.


----------



## Steve Vernon

So it turns out that I have this morning off. The boss asked me yesterday if I could work an evening shift instead of a night shift. Which is great, because it gives me time to run out and pick up some more of my publisher's books for a three-day weekend event starting this Friday.

In addition, I'll be running a few get-ready errands and trying to phone-fight with my wife's cellular company.

Life is good.


Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
1 day left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
1 day left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
5 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
8 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
9 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
12 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
15 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
15 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
15 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
16 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
17 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
19 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
23 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
25 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
25 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
29 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Even though I believe the numbers aren't THAT important as we have seen books with few hours HOT and a few thousand views that were accepted and books that spent all 30 days in hot and trending and were turned down. However, I think editors will check out a book in the hot and trending. If your book never spends days, they might not even bother.
> My idea is that we all check out each other's book. At least as a view. A nomination would be great if places have been left. I have checked out all books mentioned in previous pages.
> Please check mine out, too!
> Authors unite
> MURDER ON DISPLAY (GREEK ISLAND MYSTERY) link:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DL05FCIVTQK


Luke, that's one of the nice things about this thread. It's a supportive community, and people will definitely check each other's books out.


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Well I'm coming over to join you all on the Kindle Scout Rejects thread! Thank you everyone for your support


Sorry Laura, I just got the email. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> What a coincidence that you commented. I nominated your book a few days ago. I'm sure Amazon will never reveal the entire process because it will increase the chances of the system being gamed. Good luck with your campaign!


Thank you!
Yes, Amazon always holds its algorithms secret!


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> Sorry Laura, I just got the email. Welcome to the club!


Thank you! Right now I'm in the 'I'll show them what they're missing out on' frame of mind! I'm definitely determined to actually have a plan rather than just pressing publish in retaliation!

I've felt very supported in my rejection though! Not just here either! I've had tweets and private messages from people about it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## R M Rowan

Just nominated B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown . 
In two days I'll have all three slots open again. 
Time sure seems to fly with these nominations (unless you're the author, of course.)
Good luck to all!
RM


----------



## TobyT

Sorry to hear about the rejection, Laura. I definitely think you have a winner, there.

I got my email yesterday and already decided long beforehand that I was going to go with KDP Select. Which I did. So here is the link if anyone is interested: 

My final stats were: 706 views, 71 hours in H&T (last three days), with views at 65% Kindle Scout, 35% external. These were way better than my last stats. But still not good enough, apparently 

Anyone interested in reviewing my book, shoot me a message at tobygtate at yahoo dot com and I'll send a copy your way. Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

TobyT said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection, Laura. I definitely think you have a winner, there.
> 
> I got my email yesterday and already decided long beforehand that I was going to go with KDP Select. Which I did. So here is the link if anyone is interested:
> 
> My final stats were: 706 views, 71 hours in H&T (last three days), with views at 65% Kindle Scout, 35% external. These was way better than my last stats. But still not good enough, apparently
> 
> Anyone interested in reviewing my book, shoot me a message at tobygtate at yahoo dot com and I'll send a copy your way. Good luck!


Congrats on releasing! I added your stats to the ongoing list so hopefully they can help people down the line 

I'm working on my (fourth!) entry to Kindle Scout in the next couple of months. I think things will be slow through the end of the year, and then at the beginning of 2017 they will pick back up with nominations.


----------



## Carey Lewis

TobyT said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection, Laura. I definitely think you have a winner, there.
> 
> I got my email yesterday and already decided long beforehand that I was going to go with KDP Select. Which I did. So here is the link if anyone is interested:
> 
> My final stats were: 706 views, 71 hours in H&T (last three days), with views at 65% Kindle Scout, 35% external. These was way better than my last stats. But still not good enough, apparently
> 
> Anyone interested in reviewing my book, shoot me a message at tobygtate at yahoo dot com and I'll send a copy your way. Good luck!


If it matters at all, I think your cover is really rad, and would've voted for you just on that alone


----------



## TobyT

Thanks Lincoln! Thanks Carey!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

My campaign started today and I'm less of a nervous wreck this time around  Yep, this is my second try at getting selected. My current campaign is for the sequel of my YA Urban Fantasy series. The first book wasn't selected, but the exposure Kindle Scout provided was awesome, as in pre-orders, reviews and sales. I've found it to be a win-win no matter what.

Please add me to the list:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7W8RZ72BNOJ
Ice Girl (A Tale of Witches and Wolves Book 2)

Thanks and I'll be nominating other good folks here on the thread!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Carey Lewis said:


> If it matters at all, I think your cover is really rad, and would've voted for you just on that alone


Uh.... to be clear, I did vote for you. What I meant was I would've voted for you anyway because of the cover, even if you weren't part of this thread.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Wanted to thank anyone who may have nominated me (as I'm in the last day). I've only just recently (in the last 2 days) gotten onto the H&T list.

I'm not overly optimistic but who knows. It would certainly be a welcome surprise if I got a contract. I don't plan to publish right away if I'm turned down. I'm aiming for early January so I can do a little promo ahead of release. But I'm working on the sequel now so I suppose that's progress.


----------



## MarilynVix

Steve Vernon said:


> So it turns out that I have this morning off. The boss asked me yesterday if I could work an evening shift instead of a night shift. Which is great, because it gives me time to run out and pick up some more of my publisher's books for a three-day weekend event starting this Friday.
> 
> In addition, I'll be running a few get-ready errands and trying to phone-fight with my wife's cellular company.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> Let's get right to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> 1 day left  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> 1 day left  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
> 5 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 8 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 9 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 12 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 15 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> 15 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 15 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 16 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
> 17 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> 19 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 23 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> 25 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> 25 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


How do I get my book on the list? The campaign just started today.


----------



## MarilynVix

Not sure if there is a specific way to do this, but my campaign just started today for _Everything For Love._
It's a Time Travel Romance with Sci-Fi flair. 
Here is the link if you'd like to check out:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/FOYZHG8OK50Y

Plus, I have a question. I know that in your profile for your campaign, it gives you hours for being on Hot and Trending and page views. But so far, it says nothing. It also says under last updated : Never. So, do you manually update, or does Amazon do it for you?
So, that is probably such a newbie question, but it really is my first time doing this.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Re: getting on the list here. Steve updates it himself daily. As long as you've given the title and link you should be good.

Amazon updates your stats daily (usually around 5am local time). So you won't know what your stats are for day 1 until tomorrow morning.


----------



## lincolnjcole

MarilynVix said:


> Not sure if there is a specific way to do this, but my campaign just started today for _Everything For Love._
> It's a Time Travel Romance with Sci-Fi flair.
> Here is the link if you'd like to check out:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/FOYZHG8OK50Y
> 
> Plus, I have a question. I know that in your profile for your campaign, it gives you hours for being on Hot and Trending and page views. But so far, it says nothing. It also says under last updated : Never. So, do you manually update, or does Amazon do it for you?
> So, that is probably such a newbie question, but it really is my first time doing this.


They only update once daily early in the morning, so your results are always a day behind!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Historical Mystery and Historical Fiction Instafreebie Cross Promotion! Dec 14-20th. Already set to be featured by Instafreebie on the 15th! Signup today!

https://goo.gl/forms/U2A2RdqRqFebTCB52

Would love to feature as many of you on this giveaway as possible, and hopefully it will help you get some email subscribers!


----------



## Paul Francois

lincolnjcole said:


> Historical Mystery and Historical Fiction Instafreebie Cross Promotion! Dec 14-20th. Already set to be featured by Instafreebie on the 15th! Signup today!
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/U2A2RdqRqFebTCB52
> 
> Would love to feature as many of you on this giveaway as possible, and hopefully it will help you get some email subscribers!


No, no, no...you have to do Fantasy.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Current nominations are:

Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorFrancois said:


> No, no, no...you have to do Fantasy.


I fully intend to for the next one!

For now, working with IF setting them up, we came up with this!


----------



## mikkycee

R M Rowan said:


> Just nominated B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown .
> In two days I'll have all three slots open again.
> Time sure seems to fly with these nominations (unless you're the author, of course.)
> Good luck to all!
> RM


 Thanks so much for the nomination!


----------



## mikkycee

AnitaLouise said:


> Current nominations are:
> 
> Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
> Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
> B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
> 
> Best of luck to you all!


Thanks so much!


----------



## MarilynVix

So, I just got an email from someone named Jamie that is offering to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign for $90. They're offering sending out the word about my campaign through social media, a list of 1,000 "Scouters", bit.ly link to track visits to profile, ad in newsletter with 6k subscribers, and a book press release. 
Thing is, it's to my email, not a PM through this board.

Has anyone else gotten a message like this? Should I expect a lot of spam?

I have set up getting the word out through promoters I've used on Facebook, because that's where my fans are. I even boosted a post on my FB author page. But not sure whether to expect more of these emails and whether they would be worth it. Has anyone gotten a message from a Jamie?

(RED FLAG NOTE: They mention over and over that they don't want someone just kicking-the-tires. They only want a message from *serious *buyers. That already makes me question the email.)


----------



## lauramg_1406

MarilynVix said:


> So, I just got an email from someone named Jamie that is offering to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign for $90. They're offering sending out the word about my campaign through social media, a list of 1,000 "Scouters", bit.ly link to track visits to profile, ad in newsletter with 6k subscribers, and a book press release.
> Thing is, it's to my email, not a PM through this board.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a message like this? Should I expect a lot of spam?
> 
> I have set up getting the word out through promoters I've used on Facebook, because that's where my fans are. I even boosted a post on my FB author page. But not sure whether to expect more of these emails and whether they would be worth it. Has anyone gotten a message from a Jamie?
> 
> (RED FLAG NOTE: They mention over and over that they don't want someone just kicking-the-tires. They only want a message from *serious *buyers. That already makes me question the email.)


I got the same one but just ignored it! It'd suspicious anyway, but if it's not about the stats like we suspect, then it's also pointless!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Jamie's emailing _everyone_, offering a whole raft of services with perfunctory praise for one's novel at the start intended to win one over.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

My nominations are full, once again.  I'm crossing my fingers, but am currently feeling a little distraught... doesn't Kindle Scout select anybody? I've been doing this since the end of August, and none of my choices have been selected.  Maybe it's because I don't like main stream fiction.

I've been off the "hot" list for 8 days and yesterday, the page views were pathetic (two. Yeah, two.) It's day 16 of my campaign and I've had 543 page views.  Focus on the positive, right? 500 people have looked at my novel.  Ugh. It's nice to share experiences with you all. (And have a safe place to vent.)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - I've got a day shift this morning and then I've got Friday, Saturday and Sunday off. I'll be working another three-day straight Christmas Craft Festival out at the Halifax Exhibition Grounds this weekend. Hope to sell another big batch of books. I don't think this event is going to be nearly as busy as last weekend, but right now all of our expenses are paid for, so any books I sell are all going to be gravy.

Life is good.


Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston
LAST DAY LEFT!  Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
LAST DAY LEFT!  B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown
4 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
7 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
8 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
11 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
14 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
14 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
14 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
15 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
16 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
18 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
22 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
24 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
24 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
28 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Does anyone have an approximate percentage of the books accepted? Is it something like 5 percent?

Less? if so, why bother anymore?


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Hard to believe today is the last day of the campaign. I definitely should have done more promoting (Life kind of got in the way a lot). But I'm glad I went through the experience and if even some of the people who nominated pick up the book when it's out (whether I get a contract or not) then I'll be happy because those are readers I likely wouldn't have gotten before.

Off to work to try and actually get things done and make a little difference in the world.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> Does anyone have an approximate percentage of the books accepted? Is it something like 5 percent?
> 
> Less? if so, why bother anymore?


I think it's more like 2 or 3%, but look at it this way:

You don't need an agent to get in the door.
You only wait at most 45 days for a decision.
Although not everyone has the same experience, I find that the exposure I got during the Scout campaign helped my launch.
If you get selected, it's a very good thing, at least judging by the selected authors who post on Kboards. Also, Author Earning Reports suggest Amazon imprints are the largest growing segment of the ebook market, up 4% from the last report. A lot of that growth is coming from KS books, which, despite a seemingly low rate of acceptance, are still getting cranked out faster than books at the other Amazon imprints.
In other words, people bother because it's easier and faster than most traditional publishing opportunities, and because a success would help their careers. I wasn't selected, but I'm definitely going to give it at least one more shot.


----------



## KitSarge

Good luck to the 3 last day'er's, and to everyone else as well. Perhaps we'll have a Kboarder selected soon!


----------



## D. L.

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think it's more like 2 or 3%, but look at it this way:
> 
> You don't need an agent to get in the door.
> You only wait at most 45 days for a decision.
> Although not everyone has the same experience, I find that the exposure I got during the Scout campaign helped my launch.
> If you get selected, it's a very good thing, at least judging by the selected authors who post on Kboards. Also, Author Earning Reports suggest Amazon imprints are the largest growing segment of the ebook market, up 4% from the last report. A lot of that growth is coming from KS books, which, despite a seemingly low rate of acceptance, are still getting cranked out faster than books at the other Amazon imprints.
> In other words, people bother because it's easier and faster than most traditional publishing opportunities, and because a success would help their careers. I wasn't selected, but I'm definitely going to give it at least one more shot.


Everything Bill said, and:

Not every Scout book is successful, but Amazon is the world's largest book store. Kindle Press can give you a presence in that store money can't buy.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think it's more like 2 or 3%, but look at it this way:
> 
> You don't need an agent to get in the door.
> You only wait at most 45 days for a decision.
> Although not everyone has the same experience, I find that the exposure I got during the Scout campaign helped my launch.
> If you get selected, it's a very good thing, at least judging by the selected authors who post on Kboards. Also, Author Earning Reports suggest Amazon imprints are the largest growing segment of the ebook market, up 4% from the last report. A lot of that growth is coming from KS books, which, despite a seemingly low rate of acceptance, are still getting cranked out faster than books at the other Amazon imprints.
> In other words, people bother because it's easier and faster than most traditional publishing opportunities, and because a success would help their careers. I wasn't selected, but I'm definitely going to give it at least one more shot.


100% this. It's free, you only wait a month and a half, and it gives you a really good sense of how people are responding to your content as well as practice with marketing, and an email list to send a blast to when your book is launched. There is also a permanent page for your campaign built that can back link to your content, which is an added benefit.

Don't get me wrong, their promotional efforts aren't tremendous, and they certainly pick out from their own kindle scout books which ones they want to promote, but it's better than nothing and doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## George Stratford

Hi everyone. I've been really apprehensive about asking people I don't know to possibly nominate my current (21 days to go) entry into the Kindle Scout arena. That said, now that I've read back over a few pages of this forum I can see how genuinely friendly and supportive of each other you are, so here goes.

I do hope you like the look of A FINE LINE, especially if you are a fan of action/adventure novels. A previous novel of mine was described in a Publishers Weekly review as being: 'An adventure story with a heart'. While this latest book is considerably more hard-edged (especially in the opening chapters), I'd like to think that it has retained at least some of that 'heart' element as the plot develops. Anyway, here is the link.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/200T0N1JLMNT1

After a reasonably bright start for three days, the H&T list is now nothing more than a memory and page visits have just about dried up completely. I guess this is down to virtually exhausting my rather limited Facebook potential. I did visit a Kindle Scout Winner discussion board recently and had a few interesting exchanges with Time Rats author Lexi Revellian, but this is the first time I am actively seeking nominations. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lincolnjcole

George Stratford said:


> Hi everyone. I've been really apprehensive about asking people I don't know to possibly nominate my current (21 days to go) entry into the Kindle Scout arena. That said, now that I've read back over a few pages of this forum I can see how genuinely friendly and supportive of each other you are, so here goes.
> 
> I do hope you like the look of A FINE LINE, especially if you are a fan of action/adventure novels. A previous novel of mine was described in a Publishers Weekly review as being: 'An adventure story with a heart'. While this latest book is considerably more hard-edged (especially in the opening chapters), I'd like to think that it has retained at least some of that 'heart' element as the plot develops. Anyway, here is the link.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/200T0N1JLMNT1
> 
> After a reasonably bright start for three days, the H&T list is now nothing more than a memory and page visits have just about dried up completely. I guess this is down to virtually exhausting my rather limited Facebook potential. I did visit a Kindle Scout Winner discussion board recently and had a few interesting exchanges with Time Rats author Lexi Revellian, but this is the first time I am actively seeking nominations. Fingers crossed!


Welcome, George! Lexi is awesome and I work with her on a regular basis!

Your options are to relax and take the passive approach, or be active and try to generate views and nominations of your book. Sounds like you have something great if PW liked your stuff. They aren't quite the company they were ten years ago, but their opinion still matters.

Steve will get you added to the list so people can nominate for you, and I would also recommend tossing up your signature so people can see the book cover just browsing here.

Anyway, welcome aboard and best of luck with getting a contract!


----------



## George Stratford

Thanks for the very prompt welcome, Lincoln. That makes me feel better straight away. 

I'm yet to work out this signature thing, but I guess there are instructions somewhere here. I'll get on it.

None of my previous novels, nor my bio of my time working at ad giants Saatchi & Saatchi are currently available, although I possibly will put them up again sometime. Especially if this Kindle Scout adventure is successful.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Muse Song by Sarah Biglow
B-X Conspiracy by Michael Shina Crown

Already had Seeing Blue by Rachel E. Wollaston nominated, so my three slots are full.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

George Stratford said:


> Thanks for the very prompt welcome, Lincoln. That makes me feel better straight away.
> 
> I'm yet to work out this signature thing, but I guess there are instructions somewhere here. I'll get on it.
> 
> None of my previous novels, nor my bio of my time working at ad giants Saatchi & Saatchi are currently available, although I possibly will put them up again sometime. Especially if this Kindle Scout adventure is successful.


http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/index.php

Easiest way to set up a signature, it will actually load it in for you as well. if you have other books out, you can just pass them the ASIN and it will do the rest.

Your KS book you might need to play around with, but you can use the link to the image on your KS books page and then just link it in bbcode.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

D. L. Barnhart said:


> Not every Scout book is successful, but Amazon is the world's largest book store. Kindle Press can give you a presence in that store money can't buy.


Quite right. I'm very happy with my experience of Kindle Press, even though my sales haven't been as stellar as SL' s with _No Place to Rest_. I'm looking forward to seeing how my second book does when it goes on sale at the end of the month.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Joynell Schultz said:


> My nominations are full, once again. I'm crossing my fingers, but am currently feeling a little distraught... doesn't Kindle Scout select anybody? I've been doing this since the end of August, and none of my choices have been selected. Maybe it's because I don't like main stream fiction.
> 
> I've been off the "hot" list for 8 days and yesterday, the page views were pathetic (two. Yeah, two.) It's day 16 of my campaign and I've had 543 page views. Focus on the positive, right? 500 people have looked at my novel. Ugh. It's nice to share experiences with you all. (And have a safe place to vent.)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Joynell, you're doing better than me and I'm on day 15 (no H&T and < 400 views )The way I look at it I'm only competing with myself here. They'll choose, not choose based on my work. Nanowrimo and my blog are taking any spare time where I might be worrying. I've saved your book for later, no slots at the mo


----------



## George Stratford

Thanks again, Lincoln.

By the way, regarding an earlier post, I had a message from this Jamie guy offering to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign for $90 as well. I ignored him. I don't know - in some ways it feels a bit like cheating to me. And another thing. Seeing as how Kindle seems able to track the source of all page visits, might there be a red flag buried in there somewhere that tells them these are 'paid for' page visits rather than the result of the author's own efforts? Perhaps that might not play so well with them? Maybe I'm way off track? It's just a thought.


----------



## lincolnjcole

George Stratford said:


> Thanks again, Lincoln.
> 
> By the way, regarding an earlier post, I had a message from this Jamie guy offering to advertise my Kindle Scout campaign for $90 as well. I ignored him. I don't know - in some ways it feels a bit like cheating to me. And another thing. Seeing as how Kindle seems able to track the source of all page visits, might there be a red flag buried in there somewhere that tells them these are 'paid for' page visits rather than the result of the author's own efforts? Perhaps that might not play so well with them? Maybe I'm way off track? It's just a thought.


Amazon doesn't care at all if they are paid visits. Think of it this way...Amazon has a system to reach readers, and you list your book. If you drive 1,000 new people to the site who become regular scouters who first voted on your book, then they have increased their audience.

They could pay for this through advertising, or you could pay for it, but either way it is new clicks to their website and possible new audience members strengtening their platform.

HOWEVER...paid or not, there is a value to each click. Let's say you have 400 clicks, but all of them were bounces except for 5, then amazon knows those aren't valuable clicks.

Think of it this way...let's say you send someone to your page (your mom) and she goes and clicks nominate right away (because you are her precious son and can do no wrong) and then just closes the page.

That is a nomination, but Amazon KNOWS she didn't actually engage with the content.

On the opposite end of the extreme, let's say you pay for advertising on facebook. Your ad flashes up on (let's say Joe's) feed and he likes your title. He clicks and goes to your web page. Amazon can see that the click came from facebook, and maybe depending on how they track inbound clicks could see it came from facebook advertising. However, once Joe is on the page, he reads your entire excerpt. Then he reads your funny little Q&A section and browses your back catalog and information about you. He might even click on one of your social links.

Then, Joe nominates your book. The Kindle Scout team knows that you just drove Joe to their website, and he spent 5 minutes on YOUR webpage, which means your content was engaging and sucked him right in. They also know that after Joe went through it all, he nominated, which means he liked your content enough to invest.

Why would they care that you paid to put your content in front of Joe? In fact, moreover, why wouldn't they think it is a positive that you KNOW how to market and are willing to market? After all, when YOU market, they profit, just like when THEY market, you profit. It shows that you are willing to engage in a symbiotic relationship and aren't expecting them to be the only driving force for YOUR career. If it seems like cheating to you, then so should receiving advertisements for ANY book that is sold on amazon.com, becuase the entire point is to increase visibility for your book and reach people you DON"T already know.

What you need to consider is CPC value. For example, you pay 90 dollars, and let's say they get you 180 clicks. That is 50 cents per click. Of those 180 clicks, how many are Joe clicks (no way to know, because only Amazon has those numbers). Most likely, we could say about 25% or 45, were Joe clicks. Those Joe Clicks might be worth more than 1,000 of the 'mom' clicks you would receive from people who already know and support you. We honestly don't know how heavily KS weighs these different things, but I don't see in any way, shape, or form in which having people look at your book could be seen as a negative or 'cheating'. Quite the opposite, it means you are sending people you don't know and have never met to look at your book and actually helping Amazon have good numbers regarding your book.

All we know, however, is the 50 cent CPC. Let's say instead you get 360 clicks, then its a 25 cent CPC. What value do you hold for driving people to your book? This is probably slightly closer to reality, because I think I know the service you are talking about.

Maybe the answer is 0, which means you won't spend money. Maybe it is 10 cents per click, which means this is still too expensive. Across many platforms, I would say that 25 cents per click is fairly reasonably priced (on facebook, for example, getting a new email subscriber can cost upwards of 5 dollars apiece) but you might be better off picking a platform like facebook, setting a low maximum bid, and driving clicks on your own (after all, 25 cents per click might be in your price range, but a maximum cost of 90 is fairly high).

Another benefit of using something like this is you are likely to get a lot of nominations all at once, which should push you to hot and trending, and it is considerably easier to trickle in votes and STAY hot and trending than it is to get on the list in the first place.

^^ just food for thought!


----------



## Paul Francois

lincolnjcole said:


> I fully intend to for the next one!
> 
> For now, working with IF setting them up, we came up with this!


Cool! I look forward to that.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think it's more like 2 or 3%, but look at it this way:
> 
> You don't need an agent to get in the door.
> You only wait at most 45 days for a decision.
> Although not everyone has the same experience, I find that the exposure I got during the Scout campaign helped my launch.
> If you get selected, it's a very good thing, at least judging by the selected authors who post on Kboards. Also, Author Earning Reports suggest Amazon imprints are the largest growing segment of the ebook market, up 4% from the last report. A lot of that growth is coming from KS books, which, despite a seemingly low rate of acceptance, are still getting cranked out faster than books at the other Amazon imprints.
> In other words, people bother because it's easier and faster than most traditional publishing opportunities, and because a success would help their careers. I wasn't selected, but I'm definitely going to give it at least one more shot.


Ok, 2 or 3 percent isn't terrible -- 2 or 3 in 100 books. I definitely get the appeal, that's for sure. Too bad we don't have more (or any) online publishers that work this way. Would be nice!


----------



## George Stratford

Wow! Now that's what I call a comprehensive response, Lincoln. And one that has certainly made me reconsider things. That you should bother writing in such detail to a stranger deeply impresses me.

I must admit that, despite my background in advertising (I was concerned mainly with creating TV, radio and press ads), the intricacies of PPC advertising have mainly passed me by now that I'm retired. But I don't think that is what Jamie is offering though, is it? I imagine he is basically just sending out a client's KS link to his list of online contacts. It would be really interesting to know if anyone has actually used him. And if so, to what effect? I was also approached by someone called Kiri Gillespie with another very similarly priced service called ScoutBoost. Can anybody comment on that one?


----------



## D. L.

George Stratford said:


> Wow! Now that's what I call a comprehensive response, Lincoln. And one that has certainly made me reconsider things. That you should bother writing in such detail to a stranger deeply impresses me.
> 
> I must admit that, despite my background in advertising (I was concerned mainly with creating TV, radio and press ads), the intricacies of PPC advertising have mainly passed me by now that I'm retired. But I don't think that is what Jamie is offering though, is it? I imagine he is basically just sending out a client's KS link to his list of online contacts. It would be really interesting to know if anyone has actually used him. And if so, to what effect? I was also approached by someone called Kiri Gillespie with another very similarly priced service called ScoutBoost. Can anybody comment on that one?


Jamie is a mass mailing--think junk mail. I received one, too. I don't know Scoutboost but will offer this: 
In Scout, it is the book that matters. Promoting the right book in the right way is possibly helpful. Promoting the wrong book, no matter the response or expense, is a waste of money.


----------



## lauramg_1406

My thoughts on the why bother thing;

Because  why not! According to KS I had 707 page views. Even being stingy that's probably at least 350 individual viewers, plus anyone that nominated without clicking on the page itself (based on blurb/cover alone). Now that's 350 views to my work that I wouldn't have had before. Plus there's all the people who nominated me who'll now get an email when I publish.

Now even ignoring those benefits  of not being picked, and the obvious benefits of actually being picked, I personally have done all this since the start of my KS campaign, mostly because of it;
- actually bought a proper Web domain instead of using a blogspot one
- written every day (in fact if it'd all been written on the same project I would have a finished full length novel)
- found Kboards
- submitted (and had work) accepted to two anthologies 
- had a new mailing list subscriber (doesn't sound like a lot but to me it really is!) 
- grown my twitter network 
- experimented with Facebook ads 
- got my marketing properly planned

From my point of view its looking mostly positive and I only got my rejection on Tuesday so by my standards I'm still moping!  ;-)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## George Stratford

D. L. Barnhart said:


> Jamie is a mass mailing--think junk mail. I received one, too. I don't know Scoutboost but will offer this:
> In Scout, it is the book that matters. Promoting the right book in the right way is possibly helpful. Promoting the wrong book, no matter the response or expense, is a waste of money.


Yes. Nothing makes a rubbish product fail quicker than effective advertising. People buy it once, realize they've been had, and then tell everyone they know how bad it is. Result: one brief spike in sales, then oblivion.


----------



## lincolnjcole

George Stratford said:


> Wow! Now that's what I call a comprehensive response, Lincoln. And one that has certainly made me reconsider things. That you should bother writing in such detail to a stranger deeply impresses me.
> 
> I must admit that, despite my background in advertising (I was concerned mainly with creating TV, radio and press ads), the intricacies of PPC advertising have mainly passed me by now that I'm retired. But I don't think that is what Jamie is offering though, is it? I imagine he is basically just sending out a client's KS link to his list of online contacts. It would be really interesting to know if anyone has actually used him. And if so, to what effect? I was also approached by someone called Kiri Gillespie with another very similarly priced service called ScoutBoost. Can anybody comment on that one?


NP. Scoutboost is new and it is linked to an email newsletter site (genrecrave i think) that has a fairly big list. It's the one I thought you were talking about.

Essentially, rather than CPC, you could think of things as PPM (paying per impressions, usually by the thousand). So, you are paying let's say 5 dollars per 1,000 impressions (depending on the size of their list) and your results would vary (1% CTR or 5% CTR are dramatically different, but they depend on YOU, not the service, having a good ad).

The biggest difference in advertising is the sheer amount of data available, and the impetus on 'getting it right' and highly targeting YOUR audience. You're no longer looking to just target the market, but rather you have to target specific types of people in that market who are likely to enjoy your book and generate positive ROI.

Essentially, these sites work by sending your email to a LOT of people who have said they enjoy books and getting free books, and they will choose to click from those emails or not, and then choose to nominate or not based on YOUR book. They don't promise results, nor do they publish list sizes for you so you know how many people are seeing your list.

They don't offer PPC advertising, which means if you get 900 clicks or 100 clicks, you pay the same amount regardless. If they are just using their contacts, it certainly isn't worthwhile, but scoutboost uses a booklist similar to normal email advertising in YOUR genre.

Is it worth it? Dunno, to be honest. For many people, paying AT ALL isn't worthwhile for their scout book. But, if you set a value for clicks or impressions, then you can certainly decide if it is worth paying, how much you will pay, and how you will target.

Keep in mind something like scoutboost can have an advantage beyond the campaign. Let's say you got 300 nominations out of using it and your book is picked and published.

Those 300 people (who are self-proclaimed readers) could download your book. if we say half do, that's 150 'sales' that trigger also-boughts (which could be good also-boughts in your genre).

Of those 150 who bought it, we could say 100 read it, and of those maybe 3 review it. That is 3 reviews on your book from purchases by honest readers who like your genre of book. Plus, 100 people read your book who might read other books by you or become life-long fans.

Everything is relative, and each person has to make their own decisions about what they will pay and on what. I haven't used scoutboost, but i've used similar services. I have tried out DOZENS of paid and free options (which i discuss in the guide book i wrote up because it is a LOT of information) and analyzed the program based on just about every separate part of it. I like sharing the information to hopefully help people make informed decisions of their own. 



D. L. Barnhart said:


> Jamie is a mass mailing--think junk mail. I received one, too. I don't know Scoutboost but will offer this:
> In Scout, it is the book that matters. Promoting the right book in the right way is possibly helpful. Promoting the wrong book, no matter the response or expense, is a waste of money.


100% true. You could spend a fortune on your book and still get declined (and many people have if you look at the stats page on my kindlescout page).

This is true in all facets of life.


----------



## George Stratford

lincolnjcole said:


> NP. Scoutboost is new and it is linked to an email newsletter site (genrecrave i think) that has a fairly big list. It's the one I thought you were talking about.
> 
> Essentially, rather than CPC, you could think of things as PPM (paying per impressions, usually by the thousand). So, you are paying let's say 5 dollars per 1,000 impressions (depending on the size of their list) and your results would vary (1% CTR or 5% CTR are dramatically different, but they depend on YOU, not the service, having a good ad).
> 
> The biggest difference in advertising is the sheer amount of data available, and the impetus on 'getting it right' and highly targeting YOUR audience. You're no longer looking to just target the market, but rather you have to target specific types of people in that market who are likely to enjoy your book and generate positive ROI.
> 
> Essentially, these sites work by sending your email to a LOT of people who have said they enjoy books and getting free books, and they will choose to click from those emails or not, and then choose to nominate or not based on YOUR book. They don't promise results, nor do they publish list sizes for you so you know how many people are seeing your list.
> 
> They don't offer PPC advertising, which means if you get 900 clicks or 100 clicks, you pay the same amount regardless. If they are just using their contacts, it certainly isn't worthwhile, but scoutboost uses a booklist similar to normal email advertising in YOUR genre.
> 
> Is it worth it? Dunno, to be honest. For many people, paying AT ALL isn't worthwhile for their scout book. But, if you set a value for clicks or impressions, then you can certainly decide if it is worth paying, how much you will pay, and how you will target.
> 
> Keep in mind something like scoutboost can have an advantage beyond the campaign. Let's say you got 300 nominations out of using it and your book is picked and published.
> 
> Those 300 people (who are self-proclaimed readers) could download your book. if we say half do, that's 150 'sales' that trigger also-boughts (which could be good also-boughts in your genre).
> 
> Of those 150 who bought it, we could say 100 read it, and of those maybe 3 review it. That is 3 reviews on your book from purchases by honest readers who like your genre of book. Plus, 100 people read your book who might read other books by you or become life-long fans.
> 
> Everything is relative, and each person has to make their own decisions about what they will pay and on what. I haven't used scoutboost, but i've used similar services. I have tried out DOZENS of paid and free options (which i discuss in the guide book i wrote up because it is a LOT of information) and analyzed the program based on just about every separate part of it. I like sharing the information to hopefully help people make informed decisions of their own.
> 
> 100% true. You could spend a fortune on your book and still get declined (and many people have if you look at the stats page on my kindlescout page).
> 
> This is true in all facets of life.


When I first received these tantalizing offers of vast traffic to my KS page, although not intending to use either service, out of curiosity I did check out their websites. Everything I saw bears out what you say. Lincoln. KindleScout looks to be by far the most professional of the two. If they actually target target readers in your genre, that is a vast improvement on blindly sending out stuff to readers who wouldn't read a Romance/Fantasy/Adventure/ Literary fiction or whatever else type of book, even if you paid them to. If I do feel like changing my mind later on, this is the service I will definitely go for.


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think it's more like 2 or 3%, but look at it this way:
> 
> You don't need an agent to get in the door.
> You only wait at most 45 days for a decision.
> Although not everyone has the same experience, I find that the exposure I got during the Scout campaign helped my launch.
> If you get selected, it's a very good thing, at least judging by the selected authors who post on Kboards. Also, Author Earning Reports suggest Amazon imprints are the largest growing segment of the ebook market, up 4% from the last report. A lot of that growth is coming from KS books, which, despite a seemingly low rate of acceptance, are still getting cranked out faster than books at the other Amazon imprints.
> In other words, people bother because it's easier and faster than most traditional publishing opportunities, and because a success would help their careers. I wasn't selected, but I'm definitely going to give it at least one more shot.


Yes, that! My first book wasn't selected, but it really did help the book launch. I'm now running my second campaign and will not stop using Kindle Scout to launch a book. I think it's THAT worthwhile and keep telling other authors to give it a try (if you can stomach the statistically very high chance of getting a public rejection)


----------



## Used To Be BH

I'll contribute a little to the Kindle Scout ad discussion. As it was my first campaign, I tried every kind of advertising I could lay my hands on, just to see what would happen.

First, though, let me reiterate the point that Lincoln and others have made: the campaign stats will not get you selected. They're probably useful in the event a book is close, but the KS editors will not go with a book they don't think is strong enough no matter what the stats are--or vice versa. People have been picked with low stats and rejected with high.

Then why would anyone bother to advertise? Because the more exposure a book gets through KS, the easier it is to launch later if you aren't selected. My good stats (510 hot and trending, 3758 page views) did not get my book selected.  However, so far I'm having the biggest book launch I've ever had, and the only explanation I can think of for that is that the KS exposure helped. It's hard to quantify how much it helped, but that it did I can't doubt. The book had the strongest opening day I've ever had, and that was before any other promotion kicked in. Even when I'm running promotions, they're getting me over three times the number of sales in each case that I've gotten with the same promoters in the past. Some of that could be due to other factors, like being somewhat better known in general, and support from this forum helped greatly, but some of that momentum has to have been generated by Kindle Scout.

One quick caveat about the data below: it's hard to tell how effective promotions are. If people click from a website, FB, or Twitter ad to Kindle Scout, that traffic's source will get recorded accurately. If someone cuts and pastes the link into the browser rather than clicking on it in its original location (which some people apparently do), then that view gets lumped in with direct traffic. In the same way, if a person clicks on a link in an email, that's direct traffic too. (I can tell how many people came from my own mailing list, but not from a promoter's mailing list.) Someone using webmail will get recorded as a hit from that webmail, but again there's no way to associate that with a specific promoter. Also, for some reason FB traffic is all lumped together. Consequently, I'm guessing a little bit below.

I tried two fiverr gigs, neither of which seemed to generate a huge amount of traffic, though one of the them may have been using email lists, and, as I noted above, a lot of that traffic would have ended up in general traffic. One of the promoters, Melrock, does do nice banners I could use in my own advertising, though.

The single biggest traffic generator was Ripley Patton, which would only work if your submission is YA or NA. She has a lot of subscribers who are in to sci-fi and fantasy, but she takes anything that falls under the YA/NA umbrella. For a Scout campaign, you'd use a  special feature ($30).  With other promotional activity going on, I can't give an exact count of how much her listing helped, but the day before I had 49 page views, and the day her feature ran, I had 424 ( my best day). The presence of other promotions made it hard to tell exactly how much her contribution to Hot and Trending was.

Second place for me among paid promotions were Scoutboost (I think that's the infamous Jamie--James Frazier of Genrepulse and Bookgrow, both of which have been around for a while; and Votemyreview (yes, the name sounds oddly spammy, but the operation doesn't seem to be). Both are are in the $90 range. Both Scoutboost and one part of VMR ran on the same day, which gave me 420 page views and started an almost continuous run in hot and trending.

I don't remember exactly what Scoutboost does, though I think it involves leveraging the large Genrepulse list. VMR claims to have a network of authors and highly engaged readers eager to make Kindle Scout nominations. I thought, "Oh, sure!" but since I was experimenting, I tried it. Based on results (the campaign ran long enough to get a sense, independent of the Scoutboost on the first day) and on the extensive reports VMR generates, I'd have to say there must be some validity to the claims. I was getting Tweeted at one point by a lot of authors (I checked their Amazon listings, and they were legit, with published and often successful books on Amazon, though their Twitter feeds in some cases look like mostly book ads. I also spot checked their followers, who looked like real people--and one author had 60,000 followers!) Interestingly, I saw other phenomena on Twitter, like people making other banners to advertise my Scout campaign.

Aside from direct traffic, my best external traffic source was Facebook. A small part of that came from my own ad, some from people sharing, and some presumably from the various promotions. My mailing list and website came in a distant, but still significant second. Author boards like this one collectively came in third, followed by Twitter.

If you have a tight budget, it's probably not worth spending on some of the more expensive options. By the way, even if you have nothing to spend, you could still get decent numbers. My internal traffic was a respectable 1,2000 page views, though admittedly some of those might have been generated by the hot and trending list, and advertising is probably what got me there at least part of the time. If you do have the money, consider some of the pricier promotions as a way to potentially build your book launch.

By the way, the also viewed lists on my book provide more evidence of the effect of the KS campaign. Unlike every other book I have, none of my previous books are in also viewed, but a lot of Scout titles, both selected and not, appear, which suggests strongly that Scout helped me expand my audience, reaching beyond my existing fans to bring in new readers.


----------



## George Stratford

That's an incredibly helpful post, Bill. Thanks a lot. And the figures that your advertising produced are by far the best I have seen published by anyone. The only thing I would add is that when he contacted me, 'the infamous Jamie' was from votemyreview.com, not ScoutBoost.


----------



## Used To Be BH

George Stratford said:


> That's an incredibly helpful post, Bill. Thanks a lot. And the figures that your advertising produced are by far the best I have seen published by anyone. The only thing I would add is that when he contacted me, 'the infamous Jamie' was from votemyreview.com, not ScoutBoost.


Thanks for the clarification. I just saw James and assumed that must the the Jamie everyone was talking about. Ironically, I didn't get an email--at least, I don't think I did. I went Googling for Kindle Scout promotions and found VMR that way. Your earlier comment about them makes sense: Scoutboost does look like a more polished operation than VMR, though, as I said, they both seem to get good results.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> My thoughts on the why bother thing;
> 
> Because why not! According to KS I had 707 page views. Even being stingy that's probably at least 350 individual viewers, plus anyone that nominated without clicking on the page itself (based on blurb/cover alone). Now that's 350 views to my work that I wouldn't have had before. Plus there's all the people who nominated me who'll now get an email when I publish.
> 
> Now even ignoring those benefits of not being picked, and the obvious benefits of actually being picked, I personally have done all this since the start of my KS campaign, mostly because of it;
> - actually bought a proper Web domain instead of using a blogspot one
> - written every day (in fact if it'd all been written on the same project I would have a finished full length novel)
> - found Kboards
> - submitted (and had work) accepted to two anthologies
> - had a new mailing list subscriber (doesn't sound like a lot but to me it really is!)
> - grown my twitter network
> - experimented with Facebook ads
> - got my marketing properly planned
> 
> From my point of view its looking mostly positive and I only got my rejection on Tuesday so by my standards I'm still moping! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Interestingly, I too discovered Kboards via Kindle Scout and had my work accepted for two anthologies. There may be a correlation, because Kboards has a lot of cross promotional projects going. That said, there is something clarifying about the KS process.


----------



## Paul Francois

So I am trying to get some reviews for my book, as we all are. I am curious about the best way to go about it.

I heard you can run a free promotion day(s) and then gift the book.

Do you guys know of any other ways so I am not paying for my own book to give to someone and hopefully get some reviews?


----------



## lincolnjcole

AuthorFrancois said:


> So I am trying to get some reviews for my book, as we all are. I am curious about the best way to go about it.
> 
> I heard you can run a free promotion day(s) and then gift the book.
> 
> Do you guys know of any other ways so I am not paying for my own book to give to someone and hopefully get some reviews?


whenever you gift a copy, it doesn't show up with the verified purchase tag, even if you paid for it. same for KU reads of a book. Which means, you might as well just give copies away.

I would check out bookfunnel or instafreebie for giving out your book to people. Both have built in DRM to protect your book and are really simple to use.

Instafreebie is FANTASTICALLY AMAZING for building a newsletter my giving away free content and samples, and bookfunnel is awesome for giving out ARC and free copies of your book. Both allow you to restrict max number of copies given out, and both also push directly to device, so if someone has a kindle they can load it directly.

A lot of authors go the super paranoid "give me your kindle email and i will mail it to the kindle automatically" route to try and protect their content (because it is hard, but not impossible, to pull your book back off the kindle) but whenever i get requests like this i just blow them off. It feels sort of tacky to me and comes across as untrusting.

I would recommend using one of the above mentioned options. I use both, IF to build my mailing list and bookfunnel to handle ARC copies. In the last few weeks i've gotten about 200 subscribers on my mailing list and gotten a lot of new readers through IF, plus with group giveaways you can get a LOT more. And, since the reviews you do get are going to be listed as outside reviews even IF you buy the book from amazon for them, you might as well just give the copies away through a third party option.

What I did was approach every reviewer and blogger i could find and offered them a copy. Some responded, many more didn't, but of the ones who responded about half to 3/4 gave me reviews.

Bookfunnel also partners with books22 to give books away for you. Basically, you pay them and load up your book on their system, they send out mailing lists to people who like your genre of book, and readers say they want a free copy and download from them. Then, they follow up with asking those people to leave reviews on your behalf. A lot of people consider this a 'gray' area of paying for reviews, because money does change hands, but you aren't paying those people to read and those readers aren't being paid to read or leave reviews. The transaction is for the bookkeeping and contact from the third party to bring the author and reader together. You are basically paying them for access to their cultivated list.

So, no it is not against Amazon's TOS, but a lot of people will tell you it is shady or cheating. However, don't just take people at their word for it. Feel free to make up your own mind regarding services like this and decide what is best for you and your career.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AuthorFrancois said:


> So I am trying to get some reviews for my book, as we all are. I am curious about the best way to go about it.
> 
> I heard you can run a free promotion day(s) and then gift the book.
> 
> Do you guys know of any other ways so I am not paying for my own book to give to someone and hopefully get some reviews?


This is a tough one, I'd suggest instafreebie and/or approaching book bloggers direct.

However word of warning about book bloggers (I speak from my own experience reviewing), a lot of us dislike unsolicited review requests. Make sure you follow each blogger's review policy to the letter or you're unlikely to get more than a quick glance. I know I stopped reading most review requests about 2 years ago. A lot of authors sadly don't even bother to look on the blog for my name (it's not hidden) and just go "dear blogger" or "dear trips down imagination road"

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarilynVix

Wow! Thank you for all the helpful advice, both to Bill and Lincoln especially. I've been planning out some more promos and have given Scout Boost a try out. I have a limited budget, but am willing to try it with your recommendations.

Plus, I've got two promoters I already work with for my other books on FB. So, I've been planning events with them as well.

So, it's helpful to see what else is available besides the avenues I've already created myself. I'm utilizing FB promos, my own newsletter email list, and website/blog. I haven't gotten onto the Hot and Trending list yet, and saw I got 86 page views my first day. Not sure what kind of numbers that means. So, I'm just trying my best to get my book exposure, just like I would with a launch. Learning a lot in the process.

Still not sure how to get on the list here for people to look over. Here is the link for Everything For Love: 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/FOYZHG8OK50Y

Plus, one more question, can you nominate your own book? Think it would help? ;-)


----------



## lincolnjcole

MarilynVix said:


> Wow! Thank you for all the helpful advice, both to Bill and Lincoln especially. I've been planning out some more promos and have given Scout Boost a try out. I have a limited budget, but am willing to try it with your recommendations.
> 
> Plus, I've got two promoters I already work with for my other books on FB. So, I've been planning events with them as well.
> 
> So, it's helpful to see what else is available besides the avenues I've already created myself. I'm utilizing FB promos, my own newsletter email list, and website/blog. I haven't gotten onto the Hot and Trending list yet, and saw I got 86 page views my first day. Not sure what kind of numbers that means. So, I'm just trying my best to get my book exposure, just like I would with a launch. Learning a lot in the process.
> 
> Still not sure how to get on the list here for people to look over. Here is the link for Everything For Love:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/FOYZHG8OK50Y
> 
> Plus, one more question, can you nominate your own book? Think it would help? ;-)


For sure you can nominate your own book!

86 views isn't bad. The highest I got during my campaign was 420 and the lowest was 52. However, being on hot and trending will help keep your page views up.

I tried basically every tactic possible for promoting my book on kindle scout. Some worked, some were a complete waste of time!


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just finished reading today's potential nominees, and what an interesting crop we have: muses, mermaids, and mysteries! On way or the other, my TBR list keeps getting longer...


----------



## stillmyheart

Filled my nominations with the top 3 on the list, good luck, guys!

Welcome George and Marilyn (and anybody else I may have missed) 

As for the whole "why bother" question, my answer is, "why not?" It doesn't hurt to try, and it gives you exposure, even if you don't get selected. I definitely did not expect to get selected, and even now, I'm still in shock that I was, and my book's been out a couple weeks already XD

Weirdly, I never received anything from anybody during my campaign about promoting or advertising or anything. But all of my promotion was done on social media (Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter), and I didn't pay a dime for any of it.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

I'm definitely going to check out BookFunnel for ARCs and freebies.

I'll let everyone know what the outcome is on MUSE SONG when it comes!


----------



## Paul Francois

lincolnjcole said:


> whenever you gift a copy, it doesn't show up with the verified purchase tag, even if you paid for it. same for KU reads of a book. Which means, you might as well just give copies away.
> 
> I would check out bookfunnel or instafreebie for giving out your book to people. Both have built in DRM to protect your book and are really simple to use.
> 
> Instafreebie is FANTASTICALLY AMAZING for building a newsletter my giving away free content and samples, and bookfunnel is awesome for giving out ARC and free copies of your book. Both allow you to restrict max number of copies given out, and both also push directly to device, so if someone has a kindle they can load it directly.
> 
> A lot of authors go the super paranoid "give me your kindle email and i will mail it to the kindle automatically" route to try and protect their content (because it is hard, but not impossible, to pull your book back off the kindle) but whenever i get requests like this i just blow them off. It feels sort of tacky to me and comes across as untrusting.
> 
> I would recommend using one of the above mentioned options. I use both, IF to build my mailing list and bookfunnel to handle ARC copies. In the last few weeks i've gotten about 200 subscribers on my mailing list and gotten a lot of new readers through IF, plus with group giveaways you can get a LOT more. And, since the reviews you do get are going to be listed as outside reviews even IF you buy the book from amazon for them, you might as well just give the copies away through a third party option.
> 
> What I did was approach every reviewer and blogger i could find and offered them a copy. Some responded, many more didn't, but of the ones who responded about half to 3/4 gave me reviews.
> 
> Bookfunnel also partners with books22 to give books away for you. Basically, you pay them and load up your book on their system, they send out mailing lists to people who like your genre of book, and readers say they want a free copy and download from them. Then, they follow up with asking those people to leave reviews on your behalf. A lot of people consider this a 'gray' area of paying for reviews, because money does change hands, but you aren't paying those people to read and those readers aren't being paid to read or leave reviews. The transaction is for the bookkeeping and contact from the third party to bring the author and reader together. You are basically paying them for access to their cultivated list.
> 
> So, no it is not against Amazon's TOS, but a lot of people will tell you it is shady or cheating. However, don't just take people at their word for it. Feel free to make up your own mind regarding services like this and decide what is best for you and your career.


Awesome advice. I heard about instaFreebie just before reading this from posting in another thread. I will look into both of these for sending free copies.

Thank you Laura for the advice on the bloggers. I need some reviews somehow and I do not want to pay for them. I feel you do not get an honest review when money is in play.


----------



## Steve Vernon

MarilynVix said:


> Still not sure how to get on the list here for people to look over. Here is the link for Everything For Love:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/FOYZHG8OK50Y


I put you on the list early this morning, Marilyn.

Have another cup of coffee. It'll kick in sooner or later.


----------



## MarilynVix

Steve Vernon said:


> I put you on the list early this morning, Marilyn.
> 
> Have another cup of coffee. It'll kick in sooner or later.


Thank you so much! I seriously have been getting back into my routine today. It's been a very strange week, but it's been good to have the Kindle Scout campaign to keep me focused. I organized my promos to be through out the month to keep the page counts coming in. It's interesting to see how the read out is different for a Kindle Scout campaign than on KDP. It's almost like a cross between KDP and Wattpad. I love the fact it tells me where my traffic is coming from. So far, it's mostly coming from Facebook. I also have internal traffic at 45%, and external traffic at 55% which I didn't know what that meant until after conversations on the board and reading Lincoln Cole's guide. Talk about learning a lot in just over a week. I can't wait until tomorrow's numbers so I can see if my newsletter drove traffic to the profile.

Plus, good news, as of 9:30pm PST, I'm on the HOT and TRENDING LIST! I have done a little happy dance in the living room. It felt good! Thank you for all the advice. I am never disappointed with the love and community that I get from this board. Every step along the way in my writing career, this board has helped.

I'm signed up to be on a speaking panel at my local university on Dec. 4, and I'm totally going to mention this experience if I can. I think it's a good step in a path where self-publishing meets traditional. I've submitted to Harlequin too, and they have on-line submission too, but not an interactive part like Kindle Scout. It is kind of fun if you know how to promote or have guidance, like from you all.

I can't wait to see what happens along the next few weeks. So far, it's been a grand adventure, and feels like 21st century publishing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

MarilynVix said:


> Thank you so much! I seriously have been getting back into my routine today. It's been a very strange week, but it's been good to have the Kindle Scout campaign to keep me focused.


No worries. This is about my fourth week in a row of working seven days a week, between my day job and my weekend book sale appearances and I am getting a little bit punchy. Next weekend I haven't got a single book sale or public appearance and I intend to keep it that way. I am REALLY tired.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I am heading out this morning to the CHRISTMAS CRAFT VILLAGE at the Halifax Exhibition Centre - and I am REALLY tuckered. Still, I'm going to sell a bunch and fatten the bank account to help us pay off the winter fuel bills that are bound to result this winter. We've been on a budget that rivals the Bataan Death March in terms of intensity and a little cash surplus is precious right now.

So let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
6 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
7 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
10 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
13 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
13 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
13 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
14 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
15 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
17 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
20 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
21 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
23 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
23 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
27 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
27 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated Princess Dracula. I'll nominate The Ceiling Man and What It is after I've been through the mill.


----------



## George Stratford

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so I am heading out this morning to the CHRISTMAS CRAFT VILLAGE at the Halifax Exhibition Centre - and I am REALLY tuckered. Still, I'm going to sell a bunch and fatten the bank account to help us pay off the winter fuel bills that are bound to result this winter. We've been on a budget that rivals the Bataan Death March in terms of intensity and a little cash surplus is precious right now.
> 
> So let's get right to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 6 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 7 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 10 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 13 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> 13 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 13 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 14 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
> 15 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> 17 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 21 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> 23 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> 23 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 27 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


It seems like you've overlooked my current entry, Steve. Not altogether surprising seeing as how I only joined in with this board yesterday. Anyway, if you'd be kind enough to include it in your list next time, that would be great. Thanks a lot.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/200T0N1JLMNT1


----------



## KitSarge

My two sense on adds: Fiverr didn't work, like at all, so there went $6 down the drain. I've been turning my FB adds on and off, and it's quite clear when they're on, I get more page views. Also, my downloads on my freebie short story on Amazon are higher on days when one add is on over the other. In all, besides the Scout views, I've gotten 3 more subscribers to my (tiny) mailing list, and 2 of my other books sold (meaning there's a bump in the flat red line!) so I see them as a good investment either way. 

Thanks for the nom considerations! Last double digit day in the countdown for What It Is- of course my campaign ends right before a 5-day weekend for me (Thanksgiving). That's a lot of time off school to sit around and refresh the page, not that I expect anyone to be working at Scout over the holiday, oh, and I forgot about Cyber Monday.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Still waiting on whether I got picked or not but figured I could share my stats (meager as they are).

86 hours H&T (last 3.5 days of the campaign). 445 page views (69% internal, 31% external).

I'll let you all know what happens next.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> My two sense on adds: Fiverr didn't work, like at all, so there went $6 down the drain. I've been turning my FB adds on and off, and it's quite clear when they're on, I get more page views. Also, my downloads on my freebie short story on Amazon are higher on days when one add is on over the other. In all, besides the Scout views, I've gotten 3 more subscribers to my (tiny) mailing list, and 2 of my other books sold (meaning there's a bump in the flat red line!) so I see them as a good investment either way.
> 
> Thanks for the nom considerations! Last double digit day in the countdown for What It Is- of course my campaign ends right before a 5-day weekend for me (Thanksgiving). That's a lot of time off school to sit around and refresh the page, not that I expect anyone to be working at Scout over the holiday, oh, and I forgot about Cyber Monday.


My experiences on Fiverr and FB were comparable. FB was my biggest identifiable source of external traffic, though the sources varied: some from my regular fans, some from my ad itself, some from other paid promos that post to FB.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Just picked up your book Johnny. Phew I'm over half way through now...


----------



## bfleetwood

Just checking in to see if my updated author profile has worked! Not sure I have properly navigated the author signature tool / photos etc.. Hope everyone on the campaign is staying calm. Although I don't manage to comment often, I do keep up to date with the list (Thanks Steve) and keep the nominations up for those on this board. B


----------



## George Stratford

stillmyheart said:


> Filled my nominations with the top 3 on the list, good luck, guys!
> 
> Welcome George and Marilyn (and anybody else I may have missed)
> 
> As for the whole "why bother" question, my answer is, "why not?" It doesn't hurt to try, and it gives you exposure, even if you don't get selected. I definitely did not expect to get selected, and even now, I'm still in shock that I was, and my book's been out a couple weeks already XD
> 
> Weirdly, I never received anything from anybody during my campaign about promoting or advertising or anything. But all of my promotion was done on social media (Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter), and I didn't pay a dime for any of it.


Thanks for the welcome, Mary. And a whopping big CONGRATULATIONS for winning a contract. The fact that you did it without spending a dime makes me curious as to what your final stats were. Would you mind sharing them?


----------



## RWhite7699

I've got Princess Dracula, Libya Story and Ceiling Man in my slots today. Good luck, you guys.


----------



## Patricia KC

RWhite7699 said:


> I've got Princess Dracula, Libya Story and Ceiling Man in my slots today. Good luck, you guys.


Thank you!


----------



## jcarter

KitSarge said:


> My two sense on adds: Fiverr didn't work, like at all, so there went $6 down the drain. I've been turning my FB adds on and off, and it's quite clear when they're on, I get more page views. Also, my downloads on my freebie short story on Amazon are higher on days when one add is on over the other. In all, besides the Scout views, I've gotten 3 more subscribers to my (tiny) mailing list, and 2 of my other books sold (meaning there's a bump in the flat red line!) so I see them as a good investment either way.
> 
> Thanks for the nom considerations! Last double digit day in the countdown for What It Is- of course my campaign ends right before a 5-day weekend for me (Thanksgiving). That's a lot of time off school to sit around and refresh the page, not that I expect anyone to be working at Scout over the holiday, oh, and I forgot about Cyber Monday.


I tried a couple fiverr ads, and they didn't work either. When it comes to Fiverr, it's always been hit and miss for me. I've found some awesome gigs but also thrown away money on bad ones. Unfortunately, the two Kindle Scout gigs I tried didn't work.

The next time I try Kindle Scout, I think I will go with Lexi's "set it and forget it" model. The first time I didn't post to facebook since I'm social media awkward, but I did have my husband and sisters post on their facebook pages, and I don't want to keep asking them. The little advertising I tried didn't seem to make a difference, and I'm too cheap to try the more expensive options. Plus, I obsessed for a month about how my ideas to spread the word rarely worked, and I don't know if I want to ride that rollercoaster again!


----------



## AnitaLouise

My current nominations are:

Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
Libya Story by J.J. Ward
The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

Best of luck to you all


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> I tried a couple fiverr ads, and they didn't work either. When it comes to Fiverr, it's always been hit and miss for me. I've found some awesome gigs but also thrown away money on bad ones. Unfortunately, the two Kindle Scout gigs I tried didn't work.
> 
> The next time I try Kindle Scout, I think I will go with Lexi's "set it and forget it" model. The first time I didn't post to facebook since I'm social media awkward, but I did have my husband and sisters post on their facebook pages, and I don't want to keep asking them. The little advertising I tried didn't seem to make a difference, and I'm too cheap to try the more expensive options. Plus, I obsessed for a month about how my ideas to spread the word rarely worked, and I don't know if I want to ride that rollercoaster again!


It probably makes sense to go that way in your case. After all, assuming your first Scout-selected book is a success, the editors will already know you and know that your books are good earners. It would make sense they'd be likely to pick you again under those circumstances, and your stats would probably make even less difference than they might ordinarily.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Thanks all! 

Hope I didn't make PD too adult -- my editor pleaded with me to NOT tone anything down. IDK. *shrug* KP can always do that if they want!

Jenny, you talking to me or another Johnny?


----------



## jcarter

Bill Hiatt said:


> It probably makes sense to go that way in your case. After all, assuming your first Scout-selected book is a success, the editors will already know you and know that your books are good earners. It would make sense they'd be likely to pick you again under those circumstances, and your stats would probably make even less difference than they might ordinarily.


I hope it works out. Fingers crossed. Either way, I need to start taking notes on how you promote your books. I've got others I should be promoting, and you have endless knowledge of ways to promote. So grateful that you share.

Differently Lee is doing amazingly! I have it and am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Welcome George. I'm with Jen and Mary on the no paid advertising but we'll see as I'm just half way through my campaign and with no H&T I think I'm going to fall flat on my face. For me it's blogging, Twitter, Facebook and Instagram when I can.


----------



## KCecala

JennyOBrien said:


> Welcome George. I'm with Jen and Mary on the no paid advertising but we'll see as I'm just half way through my campaign and with no H&T I think I'm going to fall flat on my face. For me it's blogging, Twitter, Facebook and Instagram when I can.


 hang in there Jenny, I didn't promote and didn't make H+T until the very end; bet you do, too. Meanwhile I'm on Day 6 of The Big Wait, gulping every time I see a great book struck down! And to weigh in on the "why bother?" issue, I think it was well worth the bother. I'd do it again in a heartbeat...


----------



## MarilynVix

Looking over the nominations list. Did some nominations. I already like the Vampire stories, so nominated "Princess Dracula". I would nominate those anyway, since I"m such a Vampire girl. I'd already nominated another vampire story before. I keep getting suckered in, but I put in a nom for The Ceiling Man too.
Going over to do some posting in FB groups. That seems to be my biggest draw for traffic besides my newsletter. Very excited I'm still on the Hot & Trending list this morning. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

MarilynVix said:


> Looking over the nominations list. Did some nominations. I already like the Vampire stories, so nominated "Princess Dracula". I would nominate those anyway, since I"m such a Vampire girl. I'd already nominated another vampire story before. I keep getting suckered in, but I put in a nom for The Ceiling Man too.
> Going over to do some posting in FB groups. That seems to be my biggest draw for traffic besides my newsletter. Very excited I'm still on the Hot & Trending list this morning. Good luck to everyone!


Thanks Marilyn!


----------



## stillmyheart

George Stratford said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Mary. And a whopping big CONGRATULATIONS for winning a contract. The fact that you did it without spending a dime makes me curious as to what your final stats were. Would you mind sharing them?


Thank you! My final stats were 1,695 page views and 205 hours in H&T. The majority of my hits came from external links, 73%, and most of that came from Tumblr, because I have a lot of followers and friends who reblogged my "nominate me pls" posts. My suggestion is to work on whichever social media network you're most comfortable on, and where you have the most followers. I promoted on Facebook and Twitter as well (Facebook was helpful too, but Twitter wasn't so much), but Tumblr was by far my biggest source of clicks.


----------



## R M Rowan

My currents are:
Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
Libya Story by J.J. Ward
The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

Good luck!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Please add me to the list! 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7W8RZ72BNOJ

Ice Girl (A Tale of Witches and Wolves Book 2)

Promotion wise, I'm using FB and Twitter but the 'engagement/clicks' stats I get aren't that great, yet it's free. For my first campaign, which wasn't successful, I booked two Fiverr gigs and don't think they did much for me, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kay7979

bfleetwood said:


> Just checking in to see if my updated author profile has worked! Not sure I have properly navigated the author signature tool / photos etc.. Hope everyone on the campaign is staying calm. Although I don't manage to comment often, I do keep up to date with the list (Thanks Steve) and keep the nominations up for those on this board. B


Great profile picture. Glad you're still stopping by.


----------



## Kay7979

jcarter said:


> I hope it works out. Fingers crossed. Either way, I need to start taking notes on how you promote your books. I've got others I should be promoting, and you have endless knowledge of ways to promote. So grateful that you share.
> 
> Differently Lee is doing amazingly! I have it and am looking forward to reading it.


Even though you're a Kindle Scout winner, feel free to visit the thread I started for those of us who were not selected. The thread has lots of useful techy type guidance and book promo info.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## jcarter

Kay7979 said:


> Even though you're a Kindle Scout winner, feel free to visit the thread I started for those of us who were not selected. The thread has lots of useful techy type guidance and book promo info.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Thanks, Kay!


----------



## MarilynVix

Andy Mulberry said:


> Please add me to the list!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1U7W8RZ72BNOJ
> 
> Ice Girl (A Tale of Witches and Wolves Book 2)
> 
> Promotion wise, I'm using FB and Twitter but the 'engagement/clicks' stats I get aren't that great, yet it's free. For my first campaign, which wasn't successful, I booked two Fiverr gigs and don't think they did much for me, your mileage may vary.


I saw your profile up at the same time as mine. I saw you made it up on the Hot and Trending list too. Congratulations!
I've been trying the social media where I have the most following which is on FB. I haven't even posted on Twitter yet. I might just throw some up just to get the word out a little. But most of my traffic is coming from my newsletter and FB.

Good luck this month!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

MarilynVix said:


> I saw your profile up at the same time as mine. I saw you made it up on the Hot and Trending list too. Congratulations!
> I've been trying the social media where I have the most following which is on FB. I haven't even posted on Twitter yet. I might just throw some up just to get the word out a little. But most of my traffic is coming from my newsletter and FB.
> 
> Good luck this month!


Marilyn, I dig your book's cover and the blurb! Fingers super crossed for the both of us


----------



## Steve Vernon

We did pretty good yesterday, selling about 35 books in spite of a really bad location at the event. Through a misunderstanding we had not been listed as being at the event, but the organizer found us a spot to set up and gave us a great break on the table fee. We are right by the entrance - which isn't bad but this time of the year it is freezing cold. He is going to try and find us a better spot this morning.

So let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
5 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
6 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
9 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
12 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
12 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
12 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
13 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
14 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
16 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
19 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
20 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
22 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
22 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
26 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
26 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Keep up the good work Steve. I think I speak on behalf of all us authors on Kindle Scout: we really appreciate your daily post with the nomination-needed list


----------



## George Stratford

stillmyheart said:


> Thank you! My final stats were 1,695 page views and 205 hours in H&T. The majority of my hits came from external links, 73%, and most of that came from Tumblr, because I have a lot of followers and friends who reblogged my "nominate me pls" posts. My suggestion is to work on whichever social media network you're most comfortable on, and where you have the most followers. I promoted on Facebook and Twitter as well (Facebook was helpful too, but Twitter wasn't so much), but Tumblr was by far my biggest source of clicks.


Thanks for the info. Those are pretty impressive figures - far beyond what I'm anticipating for my book. So far, with 19 days to go, I'm 45 hours in H&T, and 425 page views. But I think I've run out of Facebook connections now. Not in the H&T for six days, and barely 100 page visits in that time. Feeling a bit unloved at present ha ha.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Just checking if I got this signature post correct LOL
My stats so far are 116 hours HOT and 657 page views (from 7 days).
45% came from kindle scout while the other 55% came mostly from Facebook, followed by Twitter, then Goodreads and here on Kboards. Only a handful from my email list :-(


----------



## bfleetwood

Luke Christodoulou said:


> No signature with my books :-( And I thought I was great with computers and apps...Oh well!


Click on 'Authors' at top of the thread page, and then Author signature tool - it took me a while to figure out how to add the links to webpages / facebook etc... but they do need to be previewed and saved and then update the kindle thread signatures. As an unpublished author I was only able to add my book cover to my signature when I set up my author profile with the Amazon ASIN, as such my profile picture was my book cover for months! Hope you sort it - hey! Look at me giving advice on something I couldn't figure out!!


----------



## stillmyheart

George Stratford said:


> Thanks for the info. Those are pretty impressive figures - far beyond what I'm anticipating for my book. So far, with 19 days to go, I'm 45 hours in H&T, and 425 page views. But I think I've run out of Facebook connections now. Not in the H&T for six days, and barely 100 page visits in that time. Feeling a bit unloved at present ha ha.


In the end, the numbers are only a small factor. People with stats all over the map have gotten selected, so there's really no way to know. No matter what, the odds aren't really in anybody's favor, because they select so few books, so all you can really do is hope, and have a backup plan XD


----------



## George Stratford

stillmyheart said:


> In the end, the numbers are only a small factor. People with stats all over the map have gotten selected, so there's really no way to know. No matter what, the odds aren't really in anybody's favor, because they select so few books, so all you can really do is hope, and have a backup plan XD


Yes, that's pretty much what everyone seems to say. Just out of curiosity, I wonder if anyone has been selected without ever making the H&T list at all? Failing that, what is the lowest time spent in there for a successful book?


----------



## Browland86

Hi, everyone. My campaign ended a couple weeks ago, and I just wanted to let you know that An Aching Kind of Growing is now available as an ebook on Amazon! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N0C3E57

Thanks to everyone again for your support and helpful advice during the campaign. I wish everyone who is still going through the KS process the best of luck!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

bfleetwood said:


> Click on 'Authors' at top of the thread page, and then Author signature tool - it took me a while to figure out how to add the links to webpages / facebook etc... but they do need to be previewed and saved and then update the kindle thread signatures. As an unpublished author I was only able to add my book cover to my signature when I set up my author profile with the Amazon ASIN, as such my profile picture was my book cover for months! Hope you sort it - hey! Look at me giving advice on something I couldn't figure out!!


THANK YOU!
I was pressing save without ticking the update box


----------



## stillmyheart

George Stratford said:


> Yes, that's pretty much what everyone seems to say. Just out of curiosity, I wonder if anyone has been selected without ever making the H&T list at all? Failing that, what is the lowest time spent in there for a successful book?


Check out Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout page here to see campaign stats and averages for books both selected and not (self-reported stats, so obviously not every book is there), but yes, judging from the stats he's got listed, it looks like there's been at least one book selected that had no hours in H&T.


----------



## George Stratford

stillmyheart said:


> Check out Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout page here to see campaign stats and averages for books both selected and not (self-reported stats, so obviously not every book is there), but yes, judging from the stats he's got listed, it looks like there's been at least one book selected that had no hours in H&T.


Ah yes. I see now. Lincoln really is a gold mine of information.


----------



## lincolnjcole

George Stratford said:


> Ah yes. I see now. Lincoln really is a gold mine of information.


I try to be helpful!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Hello to everyone! I'm new here. An author friend told me that this is a great place to network. I just dove into the pool with my first novel called Chameleons. The campaign started on November 5th. It's been H&T for 167 of 168 hours. 707 page views. 70% from Scout. 30% from Kboards, Facebook, Google, Twitter. It's been an exciting experience so far. I've seen and nominated quite a few of you this past week. Looking forward to great things!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XJ57ZJ1WGEU6


----------



## MarilynVix

Andy Mulberry said:


> Marilyn, I dig your book's cover and the blurb! Fingers super crossed for the both of us


Our books kind of compliment each other. Looked over your series. It looked really cool. From looking over my scouts also nominated books, it seems that similar books tend to pair up too. I think one of my scouts recommended your book too. Which is good news. Means that we're in a similar market. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

RaffertyBlack said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm new here. An author friend told me that this is a great place to network. I just dove into the pool with my first novel called Chameleons. The campaign started on November 5th. It's been H&T for 167 of 168 hours. 707 page views. 70% from Scout. 30% from Kboards, Facebook, Google, Twitter. It's been an exciting experience so far. I've seen and nominated quite a few of you this past week. Looking forward to great things!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XJ57ZJ1WGEU6


Dude, I saw your book. It looked really good. There is a list you can get added too, and it's updated every morning. Just ask to get on it. Good luck this month!


----------



## MarilynVix

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Just checking if I got this signature post correct LOL
> My stats so far are 116 hours HOT and 657 page views (from 7 days).
> 45% came from kindle scout while the other 55% came mostly from Facebook, followed by Twitter, then Goodreads and here on Kboards. Only a handful from my email list :-(


How did you get traffic from Goodreads? Did you post to groups there?


----------



## MarilynVix

stillmyheart said:


> Check out Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout page here to see campaign stats and averages for books both selected and not (self-reported stats, so obviously not every book is there), but yes, judging from the stats he's got listed, it looks like there's been at least one book selected that had no hours in H&T.


Thanks for posting this. It was interesting to look at all the stats. The median for chosen books is like 448 for H & T. But if you look over all the data, books are all over with some having high amounts and some having low. I'm guessing it really does come down to the book and other editorial input.


----------



## Lara B

George Stratford said:


> Ah yes. I see now. Lincoln really is a gold mine of information.


Lincoln is awesome


----------



## Lara B

lincolnjcole said:


> I try to be helpful!


We appreciate how much you share! The waiting never ends in this process - campaign, selection process, editing...now waiting to hear a release date. Meanwhile my print book is formatted and ready to release after the eBook is available. All good things - not complaining. But I need to learn some patience. I'm just too excited


----------



## RaffertyBlack

MarilynVix said:


> Dude, I saw your book. It looked really good. There is a list you can get added too, and it's updated every morning. Just ask to get on it. Good luck this month!


Hi & thanks a bunch! I saw that I was on the list and it surprised me. I was getting page views from it! Pretty awesome lol.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

MarilynVix said:


> Dude, I saw your book. It looked really good. There is a list you can get added too, and it's updated every morning. Just ask to get on it. Good luck this month!


I saw that your book was H&T for a while. I'm so comforted by the fact that's not a basis for selection. I've been reading and this one author said she was H&T for 97% of her campaign, but wasn't selected. I'm excited to see how things pan out for everyone! Great program


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Wow, so KP hasn't selected a book for publication since September?

Not liking those odds!


----------



## James Ward

RWhite7699 said:


> I've got Princess Dracula, Libya Story and Ceiling Man in my slots today. Good luck, you guys.


Thank you!!


----------



## James Ward

AnitaLouise said:


> My current nominations are:
> 
> Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 
> Best of luck to you all


Thanks, Anita. I really appreciate it.


----------



## James Ward

R M Rowan said:


> My currents are:
> Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much. You're truly great. I _will_ keep nominating from Steve's list whatever happens to my book - for at least a month after I crash and burn find out how my book fares at the hands of the Kindle Scout selection team.


----------



## KCecala

Johnny Dracula said:


> Wow, so KP hasn't selected a book for publication since September?
> 
> Not liking those odds!


 Is this true? No books picked in October? Yikes!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KCecala said:


> Is this true? No books picked in October? Yikes!


Six books were selected in October, five of them written by authors in this group.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> Wow, so KP hasn't selected a book for publication since September?
> 
> Not liking those odds!


Where did you get that idea? There were six picked.

If you like to keep up with that sort of thing, the last item on the Kindle Scout dropdown list is "Published by Kindle Scout." Click it, and you can see all the titles, starting from the most recently selected.

There haven't been any in November so far, but there's still plenty of time.


----------



## KCecala

Bill Hiatt said:


> Six books were selected in October, five of them written by authors in this group.


 Ok, that's what I thought. Still tough odds though.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KCecala said:


> Ok, that's what I thought. Still tough odds though.


Tough, but my guess is not as tough as those at most large publishing houses.


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

RaffertyBlack said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm new here. An author friend told me that this is a great place to network. I just dove into the pool with my first novel called Chameleons. The campaign started on November 5th. It's been H&T for 167 of 168 hours. 707 page views. 70% from Scout. 30% from Kboards, Facebook, Google, Twitter. It's been an exciting experience so far. I've seen and nominated quite a few of you this past week. Looking forward to great things!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XJ57ZJ1WGEU6


Welcome, Rafferty. Great stats, and your cover is captivating!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Bill Hiatt said:


> Where did you get that idea? There were six picked.
> 
> If you like to keep up with that sort of thing, the last item on the Kindle Scout dropdown list is "Published by Kindle Scout." Click it, and you can see all the titles, starting from the most recently selected.
> 
> There haven't been any in November so far, but there's still plenty of time.


Was going by Lincoln Cole's website. Guess I'm reading it wrong but there's a 0 for October 2016. So that's where I got it from. Perhaps not updated yet? IDK. Anyway....2 days left for me.

Yippeeeeeeeeee

https://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout/


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> Was going by Lincoln Cole's website. Guess I'm reading it wrong but there's a 0 for October 2016. So that's where I got it from. Perhaps not updated yet? IDK. Anyway....2 days left for me.
> 
> Yippeeeeeeeeee
> 
> https://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout/


The last time I looked it hadn't been updated, so it probably still hasn't I think he's working on a lot of things at the same time.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Welcome, Rafferty. Great stats, and your cover is captivating!


Thank you Cindy!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> The last time I looked it hadn't been updated, so it probably still hasn't I think he's working on a lot of things at the same time.


Apologies, I have been super busy with work and other things and haven't managed to update that part of the site for the last few weeks. I've also been planning to redesign it to add in genre information and some other information, but nothing yet. I'll update that as soon as possible, though! I promise!


----------



## lincolnjcole

OK, I updated the information on the guide so it includes October information.


----------



## JennyOBrien

KCecala said:


> Ok, that's what I thought. Still tough odds though.


Thank you  still no H&T but hey, this is an amazing experience. I wouldn't have met any of you guys, I've entered Nanowrimo and today I made a book trailer for YouTube of my book ( me on YouTube ). They're going to choose some of us soon.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I'm excited for Princess Dracula. Today is their last day for nominations. Check it out! It's on my list too

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1JLVCZOD08U4O


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sorry gang. I slept in this morning and then had to get ready quickly to go to our last day of the Christmas Craft Market.

I haven't got the exact figures yet, but we've sold over 100 books over the weekend. Not as good as last weekend, but still gave me a good profit from three days hard work.

So let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
4 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
5 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
8 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
11 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
11 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
11 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
12 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
13 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
15 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
18 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
19 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
21 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
21 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
25 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
25 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

RaffertyBlack said:


> I'm excited for Princess Dracula. Today is their last day for nominations. Check it out! It's on my list too
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1JLVCZOD08U4O


OMG thank you Rafferty, so nice of you.

I'm also so appreciate for all the amazing support I've gotten on my FB fan page. It's insane.

I have 21.2k views and 644 hours in H&T! 1 day to go!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Johnny Dracula said:


> OMG thank you Rafferty, so nice of you.
> 
> I'm also so appreciate for all the amazing support I've gotten on my FB fan page. It's insane.
> 
> I have 21.2k views and 644 hours in H&T! 1 day to go!


Definitely looking forward to seeing this published!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Johnny Dracula said:


> Wow, so KP hasn't selected a book for publication since September?
> 
> Not liking those odds!


Last day, huh? Nominated, fab cover. Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

RaffertyBlack said:


> Definitely looking forward to seeing this published!


One way or the other Rafferty! But it would be aces to be published by KP.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Andy Mulberry said:


> Last day, huh? Nominated, fab cover. Good luck!


So nice Andy, thank you!


----------



## Kyla S

RaffertyBlack said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm new here. An author friend told me that this is a great place to network. I just dove into the pool with my first novel called Chameleons. The campaign started on November 5th. It's been H&T for 167 of 168 hours. 707 page views. 70% from Scout. 30% from Kboards, Facebook, Google, Twitter. It's been an exciting experience so far. I've seen and nominated quite a few of you this past week. Looking forward to great things!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XJ57ZJ1WGEU6


Welcome! And this is an AWESOME cover!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Kyla S said:


> Welcome! And this is an AWESOME cover!


Thank you so much Kyla!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Johnny Dracula said:


> OMG thank you Rafferty, so nice of you.
> 
> I'm also so appreciate for all the amazing support I've gotten on my FB fan page. It's insane.
> 
> I have 21.2k views and 644 hours in H&T! 1 day to go!


Not judging but if you are able to get 21000 views why do you need Kindle scout? Is that number correct? The average for books on Kindle Scout is around 2000. They would be mad not to publish you. You have a large audience/following already. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Back to the grind today. I've got evening shifts from Monday to Thursday and will try to get some writing done throughout the mornings. Have to clean the house as well. Between working full time and weekend events things have begun to look a little askew. I walked in the house last night and a voice from above spoke out, saying "THIS WEEK ON HOARDERS!"

So let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
3 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
4 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
7 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
10 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
10 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
10 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
11 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
12 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
14 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
14 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
18 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
20 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
20 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
24 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
24 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Hello my fellow Kindle Scout hopefuls.  I joined the club last weekend with a book I had tried before.  I had a lot of great input from friends, family, and ANOTHER editor that I changed so much of the book, including the title to 'The Devil's Plan'.  I thought I'd give this a shot again but I have no delusions this time of actually getting a contract considering I'm a first time author, but I realized the last time I tried this that you can't get much better free exposure.  Think about it, how many people are looking to follow the next great unknown author?  I look forward to all the comments and helpful tips that come along with this thread and hopefully I can get some respectable numbers.


----------



## George Stratford

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Hello my fellow Kindle Scout hopefuls. I joined the club last weekend with a book I had tried before. I had a lot of great input from friends, family, and ANOTHER editor that I changed so much of the book, including the title to 'The Devil's Plan'. I thought I'd give this a shot again but I have no delusions this time of actually getting a contract considering I'm a first time author, but I realized the last time I tried this that you can't get much better free exposure. Think about it, how many people are looking to follow the next great unknown author? I look forward to all the comments and helpful tips that come along with this thread and hopefully I can get some respectable numbers.


Welcome, Walter. Let's have the link to your book's KS page.


----------



## bfleetwood

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Not judging but if you are able to get 21000 views why do you need Kindle scout? Is that number correct? The average for books on Kindle Scout is around 2000. They would be mad not to publish you. You have a large audience/following already. Good luck!


21K views - grief! That is incredible.. surprised it didn't make the kindle scout system crash! I also have to ask, do you need KS with this amazing number of followers? B


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Johnny Dracula said:


> OMG thank you Rafferty, so nice of you.
> 
> I'm also so appreciate for all the amazing support I've gotten on my FB fan page. It's insane.
> 
> I have 21.2k views and 644 hours in H&T! 1 day to go!


Sounds like some great campaigning! Kudos to that! That's absolutely awesome. You have an audience and you create books that people want to read. You should feel very proud of that


----------



## lincolnjcole

Got the top three on the list!

21k views is certainly new territory for the KS team and about triple what anyone has reported before, so if you don't get picked it'll be insane.


----------



## Used To Be BH

bfleetwood said:


> 21K views - grief! That is incredible.. surprised it didn't make the kindle scout system crash! I also have to ask, do you need KS with this amazing number of followers? B


Maybe not, but I look at it this way: if the book is this successful now, it will be bound to do well when KP publishes it. It sounds as if the better a book does, the more promotion it gets as the process continues. Amazon knows how to promote things. Assuming the page views are an accurate reflection of the book's potential, Amazon could end up throwing the kitchen sink at it in terms of promotion.

Yes, Amazon gets a bigger chunk of the royalties, but in a case like this, it would probably earn them. _Princess Dracula_ might also become the book that finally get KP to experiment with audio books (at their expense) and at least some translations (at their expense). An author going solo would have to pay for all of that himself or herself.

Also, keep in mind that the Amazon imprint share of the pie is growing right now, which supports my point about promotion. This is a good time to be a KP author.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Got the top three on the list!
> 
> 21k views is certainly new territory for the KS team and about triple what anyone has reported before, so if you don't get picked it'll be insane.


Let's put it this way. We already know the stats play a small role at best. I'd say if _Princess Dracula_ doesn't get picked, we'll know they don't really play any role at all. I might still advocate trying to build stats as a way of helping the subsequent launch--certainly my launch of _Different Lee_ is the best one I've had yet--but for people confident they could launch well anyway, the set-it-and-forget-it model might become the norm.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Hello my fellow Kindle Scout hopefuls. I joined the club last weekend with a book I had tried before. I had a lot of great input from friends, family, and ANOTHER editor that I changed so much of the book, including the title to 'The Devil's Plan'. I thought I'd give this a shot again but I have no delusions this time of actually getting a contract considering I'm a first time author, but I realized the last time I tried this that you can't get much better free exposure. Think about it, how many people are looking to follow the next great unknown author? I look forward to all the comments and helpful tips that come along with this thread and hopefully I can get some respectable numbers.


Why didn't you self-publish after the first time you submitted and got rejected? I mean, even if you are accepted your book is only released on Amazon. You can do that yourself. We are all trying to win a contract with them for the Amazon marketing. If we are rejected, we self-publish like we have done with all our books.


----------



## Used To Be BH

For those of you who got here after Vivi Stutz's campaign ended, her novel, _The Creed_, just came out and seems to be free today: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N080S4H

Particularly if you like paranormal romance and/or magical realism, you might want to give it a little boost. It's currently at about 3,500 in the free store and #4 in one of its subgenres, but we can do better than that, can't we?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Why didn't you self-publish after the first time you submitted and got rejected? I mean, even if you are accepted your book is only released on Amazon. You can do that yourself. We are all trying to win a contract with them for the Amazon marketing. If we are rejected, we self-publish like we have done with all our books.


To each his own. There are advantages to being published by Kindle Press, and I can see why someone might want to make a second try with a revised edition.

I could never do that; my impatience would make me want to get the book out there. Also, I'm not sure whether KP editors will be all that enthused about seeing the same book again, though there's really no way to know. It would help if we were told what the original reason for rejection was, but we're not. Nonetheless, resubmitting is a legitimate choice if that's what makes somebody happy. It only takes another month plus to find out what the result is.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
Libya Story by J.J. Ward
The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie

Best of luck to all three and the six authors in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## Patricia KC

I can't believe I am in the last few days of this thing.

Thank you to all who nominated The Ceiling Man. An even bigger thank you to everyone for all of the helpful information you share. An extra thank you to Steve for his daily list. Although I don't post my nominations here, you can be sure I'm making them!

If stats do play a big role, I don't hold out much hope--but it's been a ride!


----------



## jcarter

Bill Hiatt said:


> For those of you who got here after Vivi Stutz's campaign ended, her novel, _The Creed_, just came out and seems to be free today: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N080S4H
> 
> Particularly if you like paranormal romance and/or magical realism, you might want to give it a little boost. It's currently at about 3,500 in the free store and #4 in one of its subgenres, but we can do better than that, can't we?


I like the way you think, Bill!

And Vivi, what a beautiful cover. I loved your first cover as well. Both are so elegant.


----------



## lauramg_1406

jcarter said:


> I like the way you think, Bill!
> 
> And Vivi, what a beautiful cover. I loved your first cover as well. Both are so elegant.


It's a gorgeous cover! Just got my copy


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Not judging but if you are able to get 21000 views why do you need Kindle scout? Is that number correct? The average for books on Kindle Scout is around 2000. They would be mad not to publish you. You have a large audience/following already. Good luck!


IDK folks. Regardless of the views, it would still be nice to be published by KP. I'm by no means a rich author or a Stephen King, just a struggling writer. Something about Princess Dracula that people seem to like.

My previous submission only had 750 views so IDK, but I'm happy about the attention.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> It's a gorgeous cover! Just got my copy


Yes, I liked her first cover, but this one is breathtaking.


----------



## SG

Between the husband and I, we've got it covered upto "Cowboy Sanctuary"


----------



## JennyOBrien

Bill Hiatt said:


> For those of you who got here after Vivi Stutz's campaign ended, her novel, _The Creed_, just came out and seems to be free today: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N080S4H
> 
> Particularly if you like paranormal romance and/or magical realism, you might want to give it a little boost. It's currently at about 3,500 in the free store and #4 in one of its subgenres, but we can do better than that, can't we?


Thank you Bill, off to download


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> 3 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 4 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie


So I have these 3 in my nomination list. Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Paul Francois said:


> So I have these 3 in my nomination list. Good luck!


Thanks Paul and everyone else who nominated PD!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Got you in my noms, Johnny (I try and do them by the day, will get to the others when they pop up in Ending Soon).
Still waiting here, hoping it's a good sign.........................


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> Thanks Paul and everyone else who nominated PD!


I think I can see why the book is getting so many views. We know vampires are a popular subject, so you'd draw that group, but judging from the excerpt, the story is also very original. As origin stories go, the opening presents a very different theory, at least as far as I can tell.

Vlad Dracula has often been a character in fiction since Bram Stoker used him, but each interpretation is slightly different--or even radically different in some cases. It will be interesting to see yours unfold in the complete book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LizHedgecock said:


> Got you in my noms, Johnny (I try and do them by the day, will get to the others when they pop up in Ending Soon).
> Still waiting here, hoping it's a good sign.........................


I say this painfully, since my book got rejected fairly quickly, but I think it's a good sign! It's been about nine days, right? If they have any kind of sequential process at all, the length of time has to mean something.


----------



## KCecala

Bill Hiatt said:


> I say this painfully, since my book got rejected fairly quickly, but I think it's a good sign! It's been about nine days, right? If they have any kind of sequential process at all, the length of time has to mean something.


 hope you're right because I'm on Day 9 myself! The waiting part is the hardest!


----------



## KitSarge

KCecala said:


> hope you're right because I'm on Day 9 myself! The waiting part is the hardest!


Ugh, nine days? I can't even imagine the torture. Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think I can see why the book is getting so many views. We know vampires are a popular subject, so you'd draw that group, but judging from the excerpt, the story is also very original. As origin stories go, the opening presents a very different theory, at least as far as I can tell.
> 
> Vlad Dracula has often been a character in fiction since Bram Stoker used him, but each interpretation is slightly different--or even radically different in some cases. It will be interesting to see yours unfold in the complete book.


Thank you Bill! I worked so hard on this series, appreciate the input. I literally spent a week vacationing in Romania!


----------



## Kay7979

Paul Francois said:


> So I have these 3 in my nomination list. Good luck!


Me too. Good luck and good luck to those still waiting for an answer from the Kindle Scout editorial staff.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Johnny Dracula said:


> I literally spent a week vacationing in Romania!


It's a hard life, but someone's got to do it ;-)


----------



## LizHedgecock

Quote from Bill Hiatt: I say this painfully, since my book got rejected fairly quickly, but I think it's a good sign! It's been about nine days, right? If they have any kind of sequential process at all, the length of time has to mean something.



KCecala said:


> hope you're right because I'm on Day 9 myself! The waiting part is the hardest!


It could just mean they have a backlog...trying not to think anything at all about it! 
It probably helps that I'm on UK time, so I'm probably asleep while all the big decisions are being made ;-) 
I think your book ended the day after mine, Kathy?


----------



## James Ward

lincolnjcole said:


> Got the top three on the list!


Thanks, Lincoln!


----------



## James Ward

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Princess Dracula by John Patrick Kennedy
> Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 
> Best of luck to all three and the six authors in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark


Many thanks, Mark. I really appreciate it.


----------



## James Ward

sgbasu said:


> Between the husband and I, we've got it covered upto "Cowboy Sanctuary"


You're great. And say thanks to Mr Sgbasu from me. I love you both.


----------



## James Ward

Paul Francois said:


> So I have these 3 in my nomination list. Good luck!


Thanks, Paul. That's brilliant!


----------



## James Ward

Sorry, I realise I've just made four posts in a row.

But I can get away with that because I'm British and everyone in America's just getting out of bed.

*Cackles in a slightly sinister way*


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey gang.

Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
3 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
6 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
9 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
9 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
9 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
10 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
11 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
13 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
13 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
17 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
19 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
19 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
23 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
23 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## KCecala

LizHedgecock said:


> Quote from Bill Hiatt: I say this painfully, since my book got rejected fairly quickly, but I think it's a good sign! It's been about nine days, right? If they have any kind of sequential process at all, the length of time has to mean something.
> 
> It could just mean they have a backlog...trying not to think anything at all about it!
> It probably helps that I'm on UK time, so I'm probably asleep while all the big decisions are being made ;-)
> I think your book ended the day after mine, Kathy?


 yes Liz, you and I are in this together! But at least we should hear something in the next 5 days...hope you get great news!


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated:

The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
What It Is by Kit Sergeant

I'll nominate all the 9-day books together when these two have passed through. Prevent a fight.

Good luck!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

James Ward said:


> I'll nominate all the 9-day books together when these two have passed through. Prevent a fight.
> 
> Good luck!


Ha! Since I'm one of those 9-day books, I appreciate you preventing the fight! I feel rejected enough as it is 

My slots are all filled too. I'm hoping someone I nominated will get selected... and soon!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KCecala said:


> yes Liz, you and I are in this together! But at least we should hear something in the next 5 days...hope you get great news!


We're overdo for some. The editors haven't selected anyone since 10/25. I think it's about time.

I notice a lot of my old nominations are still sitting there in review. (When I have extra spaces, I sometimes nominate from outside the group.)


----------



## George Stratford

James Ward said:


> I have just nominated:
> 
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 
> I'll nominate all the 9-day books together when these two have passed through. Prevent a fight.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi James. Have just finished reading your extract of Libya Story. What an excellent start - a story that's right up my street and well written too. And I can sooo identify with both the London commuting (Beckenham Junction to Warren Street via Brixton it was in my case), and the Brexit arguments. It's a shame I can only nominate the book once.


----------



## LizHedgecock

KCecala said:


> yes Liz, you and I are in this together! But at least we should hear something in the next 5 days...hope you get great news!


You too, Kathy!


----------



## KitSarge

James Ward said:


> I have just nominated:
> 
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 
> I'll nominate all the 9-day books together when these two have passed through. Prevent a fight.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the nomination-right back at you! Good luck!


----------



## AnitaLouise

My current nominations are:

Libya Story by J.J. Ward
The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
What It Is by Kit Sergeant

Read the full excerpt of What It Is & really liked it! Great story, Kit!


----------



## James Ward

George Stratford said:


> Hi James. Have just finished reading your extract of Libya Story. What an excellent start - a story that's right up my street and well written too. And I can sooo identify with both the London commuting (Beckenham Junction to Warren Street via Brixton it was in my case), and the Brexit arguments. It's a shame I can only nominate the book once.


Thanks ever so much for this, George. Yours is on my saved list. I won't forget.


----------



## George Stratford

James Ward said:


> Thanks ever so much for this, George. Yours is on my saved list. I won't forget.


Thanks, James. Only two days to go for your yours. Good luck! By the way, I see that you live in the south of England. What part? As for me, I live in Bournemouth now.


----------



## SG

Just pushed that submit button. You'd think after getting a couple of books out it'd be easy to let go. 

No such luck. Nothing changes. I'm nervous as heck.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Hi, All!  
Just popping in to say that I'm still around and voting . . . Thank you for the daily list, Steve. It keeps me on track.
Best of luck to those are still in the trenches and hoping good things for those of you who are waiting! 

M.


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Libya Story, Ceiling Man and What It Is. Good luck, y'all. Also good luck to all of you who are still waiting to hear. I think Tuesday is supposed to be a big day for selections, isn't it?


----------



## RWhite7699

MichelleKidd said:


> Hi, All!
> Just popping in to say that I'm still around and voting . . . Thank you for the daily list, Steve. It keeps me on track.
> Best of luck to those are still in the trenches and hoping good things for those of you who are waiting!
> 
> M.
> [/quote
> 
> Michelle, I am in the middle of Timeless Moments, and I must say I am impressed. You know how to tell a story. All this back and forth in time took some skill, and your writing is superb. I'll leave a review when I am finished.


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> MichelleKidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, All!
> Just popping in to say that I'm still around and voting . . . Thank you for the daily list, Steve. It keeps me on track.
> Best of luck to those are still in the trenches and hoping good things for those of you who are waiting!
> 
> M.
> [/quote
> 
> Michelle, I am in the middle of Timeless Moments, and I must say I am impressed. You know how to tell a story. All this back and forth in time took some skill, and your writing is superb. I'll leave a review when I am finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Just added the Ceiling Man. I've had Libya Story for a while . 6 books I've voted for are all in review, one for 10 days now. I think there's some serious decisions being made at Scout headquarters. Good look everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## James Ward

George Stratford said:


> Thanks, James. Only two days to go for your yours. Good luck! By the way, I see that you live in the south of England. What part? As for me, I live in Bournemouth now.


I'm in a leafy little village in East Sussex called Wadhurst. In some ways, rather like THE village in one of my all-time favourite TV shows, The Prisoner (with Patrick McGoohan. Remember that?)

Only nicer. And easier to escape from.


----------



## George Stratford

James Ward said:


> I'm in a leafy little village in East Sussex called Wadhurst. In some ways, rather like THE village in one of my all-time favourite TV shows, The Prisoner (with Patrick McGoohan. Remember that?)
> 
> Only nicer. And easier to escape from.


Sounds very idyllic - a perfect place for writing. Yes, I remember The Prisoner. I also remember Patrick McGoohan is a great series that came before that called Danger Man. He was also a regular baddie in one of my favourite shows, Columbo. Excellent actor!


----------



## MarilynVix

So, with today, this brings me to about a week on KS. I've got 46 hours out of 144 on the Trending and Hot List and 403 page views so far. I'm not sure if this is good or bad. From what I've read and other posts, any effort to get traffic to KS seems to be good. Looks like I'm trying. I love the break down of where the traffic is coming from. Most of my external traffic is from FB though there is some from this board too. SO, thank you for visiting and nominating if you have done so. I really appreciate it. It's good to know there is a supportive community out there. This board helped the book from creation(found the inspirational book that started my novel's idea in a signature on the board), found my editor on this board, and even started writing Romance because of this board. If it wasn't for Kboards, I wouldn't be here at this point.

J.J. Ward, voted for Libya Story. I like a good travel book. Never been to Libya either. I do think it's cool you've got such a travel book series. You can learn so much when you travel.


----------



## PZoro

I've just nominated Libya Story by J.J. Ward. The blurb is fantastic and the excerpt engaging. Hope it gets published.


----------



## KCecala

Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


----------



## bfleetwood

KCecala said:


> Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


Nothing stops that sinking feeling when the rejection email comes in - commiserations and hope you get there anyway. B


----------



## SG

KCecala said:


> Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


Sorry to hear that. Was rooting for you.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

KCecala said:


> Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


The self-publishing world is waiting for you! Good luck with your sales! Chin up about Kindle Scout. We all know the odds!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

QUESTION: Do you know (or have a guess) how the order of HOT AND TRENDING works? Is the first book the most popular of the hour? If you are on the last row are you on the way out? Do the top books just rotate? I have been on the H&T for six days now and every time I check I am in a different position. Passed the 1000 views today 

BTW, my idea is we all nominated the three books that are on their last day/days and when their campaigns finish, nominated the next three.

Good luck to us all 

PS: Mine is the 4th in my series. Has anyone ever been accepted for a second, third etc book in a series.


----------



## KitSarge

AnitaLouise said:


> My current nominations are:
> 
> Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 
> Read the full excerpt of What It Is & really liked it! Great story, Kit!


Yah! Thanks so much!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Hey, guys! Sorry, I've been rather inactive for the past couple of weeks - been up to my eyes with NaNoWriMo!
My campaign is over now - I'm just awaiting the verdict!!  
Here's a question that's been playing on my mind for quite some time . . . if we get rejected, can we then go on to submit the same book to traditional publishers, or does Kindle still hold the rights??


----------



## LizHedgecock

KCecala said:


> Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


Oh no! The very best of luck with publishing your book. I loved the excerpt, will be looking out for it.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hey, guys! Sorry, I've been rather inactive for the past couple of weeks - been up to my eyes with NaNoWriMo!
> My campaign is over now - I'm just awaiting the verdict!!
> Here's a question that's been playing on my mind for quite some time . . . if we get rejected, can we then go on to submit the same book to traditional publishers, or does Kindle still hold the rights??


No, Kindle holds no rights. You can submit elsewhere or self-publish it.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Luke Christodoulou said:


> No, Kindle holds no rights. You can submit elsewhere or self-publish it.


Awesome, thanks  I just wondered if perhaps there was a reason why everyone I know of has gone straight down the indie route


----------



## Kay7979

MarilynVix said:


> This board helped the book from creation(found the inspirational book that started my novel's idea in a signature on the board), found my editor on this board, and even started writing Romance because of this board. If it wasn't for Kboards, I wouldn't be here at this point.


That's great! Wishing you every success, and don't worry about your stats. KS winners have included folks with minimal page views and hours in H&T to those with absolutely phenomenal numbers. Just do what you can and don't stress.


----------



## Kay7979

KCecala said:


> Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


I hadn't seen that come through. Sorry to hear it. Recently there have been quite a few people under consideration longer than normal, so I expect we'll be seeing one or two acceptances before Thanksgiving.

Looking forward to sharing info and ideas with you on the KS alumni thread! Provided below for anyone else who wants to join us:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

Luke Christodoulou said:


> QUESTION: Do you know (or have a guess) how the order of HOT AND TRENDING works? Is the first book the most popular of the hour? If you are on the last row are you on the way out? Do the top books just rotate? I have been on the H&T for six days now and every time I check I am in a different position. Passed the 1000 views today


It's a random rotation. It changes hourly.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

RachelEWollaston said:


> Awesome, thanks  I just wondered if perhaps there was a reason why everyone I know of has gone straight down the indie route


There is a reason.

Unless you belong to the 'publishable classes' - i.e. you are famous, related to someone famous, have a friend/relative in publishing, have worked in publishing etc., then you are unlikely to get a publishing deal, however appealing your book. If you do manage to get accepted, the contract will last until 70 years after you are dead, and pay you around 8% of the profits (less agent's 15%). Your book will take two years from contract to publication, but only have weeks in bookshops to make its mark before being returned and pulped - and you will be expected to do your own promotion. You will be paid twice a year in arrears. If your book does not sell really well, no publisher will consider your next book. Plus, bookstores are closing...


----------



## RWhite7699

KCecala said:


> Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


I'm so sorry, Kathy. I really wanted your book to be selected. Anyway, as they say, there's life after Scout.


----------



## RWhite7699

I just noticed there is a new title on the banner - Walking Woman by Jay Jackson? I think. He's not on our board, is he? Anyway, congrats to him.


----------



## Kyla S

Sorry, Kathy! It's frustrating to wait so long and still get a no. :-(  Let us know when it's available!


----------



## Kay7979

Lexi Revellian said:


> There is a reason.
> 
> Unless you belong to the 'publishable classes' - i.e. you are famous, related to someone famous, have a friend/relative in publishing, have worked in publishing etc., then you are unlikely to get a publishing deal, however appealing your book. If you do manage to get accepted, the contract will last until 70 years after you are dead, and pay you around 8% of the profits (less agent's 15%). Your book will take two years from contract to publication, but only have weeks in bookshops to make its mark before being returned and pulped - and you will be expected to do your own promotion. You will be paid twice a year in arrears. If your book does not sell really well, no publisher will consider your next book. Plus, bookstores are closing...


Amen, sister. Sing it!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> I just noticed there is a new title on the banner - Walking Woman by Jay Jackson? I think. He's not on our board, is he? Anyway, congrats to him.


Well, I don't he's part of this group, but it's still nice to get a break of the long acceptance drought.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> There is a reason.
> 
> Unless you belong to the 'publishable classes' - i.e. you are famous, related to someone famous, have a friend/relative in publishing, have worked in publishing etc., then you are unlikely to get a publishing deal, however appealing your book. If you do manage to get accepted, the contract will last until 70 years after you are dead, and pay you around 8% of the profits (less agent's 15%). Your book will take two years from contract to publication, but only have weeks in bookshops to make its mark before being returned and pulped - and you will be expected to do your own promotion. You will be paid twice a year in arrears. If your book does not sell really well, no publisher will consider your next book. Plus, bookstores are closing...


Gee, Lexi, you do you really feel about it?

Though I'm no longer seeking a trad deal, a former student of mine who is not famous nor related to anyone AFAIK, got signed by Random House when he was only about three years out of high school. (At the time I was JEALOUS!) He was the youngest person ever to get a Random House contract. That said, it's been almost three years, and the book hasn't come out yet. Every silver lining has its cloud...

I also knew someone whose book was briefly on the NYT bestseller list and poised for a movie deal. The movie never happened--a lot of books get optioned and ultimately aren't used--and the book isn't selling as well as some of mine now.

Sadly, even winning the lottery by getting a trad publishing contract is by no means a guarantee of enduring success.


----------



## MarilynVix

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hey, guys! Sorry, I've been rather inactive for the past couple of weeks - been up to my eyes with NaNoWriMo!
> My campaign is over now - I'm just awaiting the verdict!!
> Here's a question that's been playing on my mind for quite some time . . . if we get rejected, can we then go on to submit the same book to traditional publishers, or does Kindle still hold the rights??


Kindle Scout works like if you were doing an exclusive submission. If they send a rejection letter, they will not publish it, and you're not under their contract. You only agree to not submit your manuscript anywhere unless you receive a rejection letter or get selected for publishing. Once they send the rejection letter you are free to submit to other publishers or self-publish.

I've been submitting my manuscript to small presses and agents. I've been getting rejections just like any other process. I like Kindle Scout, because it's like submitting to a press, but you get to participate in getting people to look at what you've submitted. I really like the interactive part of the process. It gives you something to do during the submission process.


----------



## JennyOBrien

KCecala said:


> Okay...just got the rejection email for Wives of the Saints, which I was kind of expecting all along...So it's on to self-publishing and that other thread! Thanks for all your support and kind words and good luck to all. At least I'm in very good company!


Sorry to hear that, keep in touch (Scribblerjb on Twitter), although I'll most likely meet you in a few days


----------



## KCecala

Thanks everyone for your kind words! I don't regret the KS experience at all, and it was certainly great pre-publication publicity for my book, which will be out very soon! And my experience here on this thread was just wonderful and informative. I'll look out for all your books and will try to keep up with the noms for others. Kudos to Steve for his amazing list!! Good luck all!


----------



## MichelleKidd

RWhite7699 said:


> Michelle, I am in the middle of Timeless Moments, and I must say I am impressed. You know how to tell a story. All this back and forth in time took some skill, and your writing is superb. I'll leave a review when I am finished.


Awsome, Ruth!  I'm so happy you are enjoying the story.
Look forward to hearing your thoughts!!


----------



## MarilynVix

Wow! I'm sorry to hear about the rejections today. I really feel for you since I'm going through the process right now. I am looking at it as submitting to a publisher just with really, cool interactions with possible readers. I do like the fact that you get to do something besides just wait for an answer no matter what it may be. But I'm sure all the considerations happen in Kindle Press, what kinds of books are they accepting, etc, and what they already have, come into play just like a traditional publisher.

I also saw that only one book so far has been picked for November. I hope this doesn't bode on how they are doing with this month, whether they post weekly or monthly. I'm guessing there seems to be posting cycles, and they must go through all the books that finish a cycle. Congrats to the author that did make it. At least if you get picked, you can see how hard it is for it to happen.

I was wondering if one pick at this time is good or not. I've noticed it's been about 6-7 books over the last few months. I mean, I guess this is when the second doubts start in. Should I have waited until the beginning of next year? Was it better to do a campaign before a flood of NaNo novels jump on? *Sigh* But you know writers, we always second guess and self-doubt as we go through the waiting process. Nothing to do but wait, or wait a second, I can promote my campaign more. *Ding* See, something to do.

Just started a Head Talker Campaign as suggested in Lincoln Cole's Book:
Link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/

I set it to the low 25 people. Hoping I can get that in 13 days. Totally never used this service before. Great way to try it out! I love having something to do. ;-)


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Folks, just want to share my final numbers for Princess Dracula.

692 hours H&T.

24.4k page views.

Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I'm always reciprocating. Good luck all.


----------



## MarilynVix

MichelleKidd said:


> Awsome, Ruth!  I'm so happy you are enjoying the story.
> Look forward to hearing your thoughts!!


It's cool that your on this board. When I was considering Kindle Scout a few months ago, I nominated your book. We both write about time travel, so I was drawn to it. Totally just downloaded a copy. Will leave a review when I'm done. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

Johnny Dracula said:


> Folks, just want to share my final numbers for Princess Dracula.
> 
> 692 hours H&T.
> 
> 24.4k page views.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I'm always reciprocating. Good luck all.


Wow! Fabulous stats! Hoping you get it. Love your whole concept. Such a new twist on Dracula. I like that. Nominated too. Can't wait for my free copy. ;-)


----------



## Used To Be BH

MarilynVix said:


> I also saw that only one book so far has been picked for November. I hope this doesn't bode on how they are doing with this month, whether they post weekly or monthly. I'm guessing there seems to be posting cycles, and they must go through all the books that finish a cycle. Congrats to the author that did make it. At least if you get picked, you can see how hard it is for it to happen.


They post whenever they feel like it. There's certainly isn't a regular weekly or monthly cycle, so pretty much anything could happen. A couple times in October KS announced two selections at the same time. The same thing happens with rejections: sometimes there are multiple ones on the same day, sometimes they trickle out one at a time.

I would assume there are cycles, but how they go through the books is anyone's guess.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> Folks, just want to share my final numbers for Princess Dracula.
> 
> 692 hours H&T.
> 
> 24.4k page views.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I'm always reciprocating. Good luck all.


That's surely one of the highest hot and trending figures, and that has to be a record for page views. I can't any reported stats much above 6,000, so doing four times that much has to say something.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

MarilynVix said:


> Wow! Fabulous stats! Hoping you get it. Love your whole concept. Such a new twist on Dracula. I like that. Nominated too. Can't wait for my free copy. ;-)


Aww Marilyn thank you. BTW, you have the best author name ever, flows perfectly. Marilyn Vix. Love it.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Lexi Revellian said:


> There is a reason.
> 
> Unless you belong to the 'publishable classes' - i.e. you are famous, related to someone famous, have a friend/relative in publishing, have worked in publishing etc., then you are unlikely to get a publishing deal, however appealing your book. If you do manage to get accepted, the contract will last until 70 years after you are dead, and pay you around 8% of the profits (less agent's 15%). Your book will take two years from contract to publication, but only have weeks in bookshops to make its mark before being returned and pulped - and you will be expected to do your own promotion. You will be paid twice a year in arrears. If your book does not sell really well, no publisher will consider your next book. Plus, bookstores are closing...


I've heard so many cons about trad publishing, but I'm determined to try ALL routes (indie, Scout, trad) just to get the taste of it all


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelEWollaston said:


> I've heard so many cons about trad publishing, but I'm determined to try ALL routes (indie, Scout, trad) just to get the taste of it all


Some people are happy in trad publishing. If you want to do it, go for it! Just get a good lawyer to look over any contract before signing. Also, be sure to check the publisher carefully before even submitting. There are a lot of people out there pretending to be publishers who really aren't except in the most technical sense. When I was looking around, I checked some of the publisher's titles to see how they were doing. If their books aren't performing particularly well, it may mean they aren't doing much promotion--which would be the key reason to have a publishers, at least in my mind.


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's surely one of the highest hot and trending figures, and that has to be a record for page views. I can't any reported stats much above 6,000, so doing four times that much has to say something.


Who knows Bill... If PD is not accepted, safe to assume u can throw all campaign info out the window. I've had so many messages on my FB fan page about PD, it's taken hours to respond to them all. Something about PD is appealing, more than I ever imagined.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> Who knows Bill... If PD is not accepted, safe to assume u can throw all campaign info out the window. I've had so many messages on my FB fan page about PD, it's taken hours to respond to them all. Something about PD is appealing, more than I ever imagined.


Well, at the very least, it would skew Lincoln's averages terribly.

Let's keep a good thought. It's hard to believe the KS people would ignore that much genuine momentum, and the book is original and well written. It's also different from any of the recently accepted books, at least as far as I can tell. If they are looking for a diverse catalog, I'd think they'd pick it for sure.


----------



## RWhite7699

Johnny Dracula said:


> Aww Marilyn thank you. BTW, you have the best author name ever, flows perfectly. Marilyn Vix. Love it.


If those stats don't get you a contract, I'm not even going to bother with promotion on my next KS book. Way to go!


----------



## SG

Johnny Dracula said:


> If PD is not accepted, safe to assume u can throw all campaign info out the window. I've had so many messages on my FB fan page about PD, it's taken hours to respond to them all. Something about PD is appealing, more than I ever imagined.


PD's cover is one of the best I've seen, so instantly eye-catching. And wow, if those stats don't get you in, I don't know what they'd be looking for instead. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## papercarver65

WOW. A 463 page thread on KBoards with over 500,000 views is a bit intimidating, but I'm here, voting, reading, and learning much before I stick my toe into Kindle Scout with you. My YA fantasy is ready to go, I'm just waiting on the final cover and a bucket load of courage. Thanks to the folks on Twitter who directed me here!


----------



## Used To Be BH

papercarver65 said:


> WOW. A 463 page thread on KBoards with over 500,000 views is a bit intimidating, but I'm here, voting, reading, and learning much before I stick my toe into Kindle Scout with you. My YA fantasy is ready to go, I'm just waiting on the final cover and a bucket load of courage. Thanks to the folks on Twitter who directed me here!


Welcome!

It won't take that much courage. The process is intimidating at first, but you get used to it very quickly.


----------



## SG

papercarver65 said:


> WOW. A 463 page thread on KBoards with over 500,000 views is a bit intimidating, but I'm here, voting, reading, and learning much before I stick my toe into Kindle Scout with you. My YA fantasy is ready to go, I'm just waiting on the final cover and a bucket load of courage. Thanks to the folks on Twitter who directed me here!


Welcome! I know what you mean. I joined a month or two ago and was simply awestruck by the amount of information here. And the helpfulness is out of this world.

After months of tinkering, I finally submitted my manuscript to KS today. Nervous even before the campaign is approved, LOL.


----------



## papercarver65

sgbasu said:


> Welcome! I know what you mean. I joined a month or two ago and was simply awestruck by the amount of information here. And the helpfulness is out of this world.
> 
> After months of tinkering, I finally submitted my manuscript to KS today. Nervous even before the campaign is approved, LOL.


Goodluck! What is the name of your book so I can look for it. If you've already posted that info, I haven't gotten to that portion of the thread yet!


----------



## SG

papercarver65 said:


> Goodluck! What is the name of your book so I can look for it. If you've already posted that info, I haven't gotten to that portion of the thread yet!


Awww, thanks!!! The name is "The Eternity Prophecy" but it isn't on the site yet. I submitted today, so they're still processing. I'll post here when it's up on Scout .

A list of books needing nominations gets updated/posted on this thread everyday, makes it easier for us to nominate fellow KBoarders.


----------



## MichelleKidd

MarilynVix said:


> It's cool that your on this board. When I was considering Kindle Scout a few months ago, I nominated your book. We both write about time travel, so I was drawn to it. Totally just downloaded a copy. Will leave a review when I'm done. ;-)


Thank you! ❤ I don't always comment, but I'm usually lurking about here somewhere, lol. Your cover caught my eye just the other day when I was scrolling through. I read your bio, and it looks like we share a love of the Edwardian period. I have you saved for an open slot!!

Michelle


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Luke Christodoulou said:


> ...
> PS: Mine is the 4th in my series. Has anyone ever been accepted for a second, third etc book in a series.


Good question.. I hope so! I guess if Kindle Scout wouldn't at least consider it, they wouldn't accept submissions of that kind.


----------



## MarilynVix

Johnny Dracula said:


> Aww Marilyn thank you. BTW, you have the best author name ever, flows perfectly. Marilyn Vix. Love it.


Thank you. Good to hear it's got good flow. Three syllables. Three is my lucky number. ;-)
I have to claim I borrowed the first name from Marilyn Monroe, of course. I absolutely adore and admire her. Vix is short for Vixen. 
So, funny how every pen name has a story behind it.


----------



## MarilynVix

MichelleKidd said:


> Thank you! ❤ I don't always comment, but I'm usually lurking about here somewhere, lol. Your cover caught my eye just the other day when I was scrolling through. I read your bio, and it looks like we share a love of the Edwardian period. I have you saved for an open slot!!
> 
> Michelle


Yes. I think we share a lot in common. Edwardian period is one. Sharing a love for old buildings and pictures another. I'm so lucky I married a Brit. I go to England to visit my in-laws. I researched my novel when I was there for the holidays last Christmas. I just liked your page on FB.


----------



## marissamarchan

Hello, I'm a new member on KBoards. Today is the 5th day of my Kindle Scout campaign for my book, My Runaway Bride, A Spoiled Brats Romance Novel Book 2 http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4. I learned a lot during these past days about tweeting, posting, messaging; asking people to check out my book and hopefully nominate it if they liked it. It was a very exhausting time of my life. By the time I started to enjoy interacting with my FB friends, author's group, twitter friends, one FB friend had PM me with a very explicit video. This is the kind of message that the chat window opened up without you clicking it to open; instantly showing the video and it left me shaking and unnerved. I blocked this person immediately but now I'm afraid to go to FB again. How could anyone do this? I worked really hard and managed to get my book on HOT and Trending for 24 hrs. Of course, it's not anymore. All I wanted to do is spread the word about my book. That's all. Oh well, I guess it will take me a while to get over it. Hopefully, soon, before my campaign ends in 25 days. Thank you for having me as a member. Take care.


----------



## RWhite7699

Marissa, I am so sorry you got that reaction from FB. They are usually the best and safest way to get your message out. Most people are friendly and helpful. Please try to shrug it off and don't let one jerk stop you from promoting your book and make you feel bad. You have support here.


----------



## James Ward

JennyOBrien said:


> Just added the Ceiling Man. I've had Libya Story for a while . 6 books I've voted for are all in review, one for 10 days now. I think there's some serious decisions being made at Scout headquarters. Good look everyone.


Thanks, Jenny!


----------



## James Ward

MarilynVix said:


> J.J. Ward, voted for Libya Story. I like a good travel book. Never been to Libya either. I do think it's cool you've got such a travel book series. You can learn so much when you travel.


Thanks, Marilyn. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## James Ward

PZoro said:


> I've just nominated Libya Story by J.J. Ward. The blurb is fantastic and the excerpt engaging. Hope it gets published.


Wow, thanks, P! You've made my day.

I'm not expecting much, but it makes it worth it when people say nice things about my book. I've been rejected (many, many times) before, and those things not only stay with you, but make the process much easier.

Sorry about Wives and Saints and The Coven on Baker Street. I got the e-mails from Amazon this morning. Their rejection is one reason (among others) I don't think I've much chance.

But hey, don't stop nominating me!


----------



## James Ward

Johnny Dracula said:


> Folks, just want to share my final numbers for Princess Dracula.
> 
> 692 hours H&T.
> 
> 24.4k page views.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I'm always reciprocating. Good luck all.


Bloody HELL!
_*
SIX HUNDRED AND NINETY-TWO?*_

*TWENTY FOUR THOUSAND?*

*Sorry*

Well done indeed! And best of luck! You deserve it.


----------



## James Ward

marissamarchan said:


> One FB friend had PM me with a very explicit video. This is the kind of message that the chat window opened up without you clicking it to open; instantly showing the video and it left me shaking and unnerved. I blocked this person immediately but now I'm afraid to go to FB again. How could anyone do this?


Because - not to mince words - that person is scum. Sorry, but sometimes you feel ashamed to belong to the human race.

Don't let them put you off.


----------



## Michele Brouder

I know that I haven't been around much but I'm lurking and always nominating. Just nominated the top 3 and they all look great.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just got in from raking the leaves. It is a beautiful autumn day out there, almost t-shirt weather - but winter is coming.

Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
2 days left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
5 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
8 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
8 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
8 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
9 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
10 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
12 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
12 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
16 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
18 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
18 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
22 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
22 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
24 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
29 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## LizHedgecock

OK, the waiting is officially getting to me now. It can't go past the end of the week...can it?


----------



## C. J. Sears

_The evils of this world breach their flesh._

Hello. My name is C. J. Sears. I'm the author of _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, a thriller novel recently added to the Kindle Scout program. If you're a fan of mystery, chills, and a pair of likeable protagonists, check it out. Or if you're into Twin Peaks, X-Files, Resident Evil, or True Detective, there's an abundance to love in my novel. Maybe you just love pulp and suspense? In that case, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ is perfect for your needs.

Nomination page here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/OOWXSO7FX538

I am, of course, happy to return the favor. Just let me know about your stories and I'll be glad to take a look. Thanks for your time and readership. I really appreciate it. With luck, our beginning (as published authors) is now.


----------



## lincolnjcole

CRex896 said:


> _The evils of this world breach their flesh._
> 
> Hello. My name is C. J. Sears. I'm the author of _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, a thriller novel recently added to the Kindle Scout program. If you're a fan of mystery, chills, and a pair of likeable protagonists, check it out. Or if you're into Twin Peaks, X-Files, Resident Evil, or True Detective, there's an abundance to love in my novel. Maybe you just love pulp and suspense? In that case, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ is perfect for your needs.
> 
> Nomination page here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/OOWXSO7FX538
> 
> I am, of course, happy to return the favor. Just let me know about your stories and I'll be glad to take a look. Thanks for your time and readership. I really appreciate it. With luck, our beginning (as published authors) is now.


Welcome!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Thank you for the kind welcome. On a somewhat related note, you can also check me out on my blog: impromptugameof52.wordpress.com. A post about the campaign will be up shortly, but in the meantime you can browse a couple of extra items pertaining to the novel under_ The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ tab. I plan to keep updating the site with more (non spoiler) info as the campaign goes on, so if you're interested in such things now you know.


----------



## Used To Be BH

marissamarchan said:


> Hello, I'm a new member on KBoards. Today is the 5th day of my Kindle Scout campaign for my book, My Runaway Bride, A Spoiled Brats Romance Novel Book 2 http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4. I learned a lot during these past days about tweeting, posting, messaging; asking people to check out my book and hopefully nominate it if they liked it. It was a very exhausting time of my life. By the time I started to enjoy interacting with my FB friends, author's group, twitter friends, one FB friend had PM me with a very explicit video. This is the kind of message that the chat window opened up without you clicking it to open; instantly showing the video and it left me shaking and unnerved. I blocked this person immediately but now I'm afraid to go to FB again. How could anyone do this? I worked really hard and managed to get my book on HOT and Trending for 24 hrs. Of course, it's not anymore. All I wanted to do is spread the word about my book. That's all. Oh well, I guess it will take me a while to get over it. Hopefully, soon, before my campaign ends in 25 days. Thank you for having me as a member. Take care.


Welcome, Marissa!

I had a very similar experience on Twitter, and I too blocked the person. Now I look more closely for telltale signs before returning a follow. though I've never had that on FB, I have had people asking intrusive personal questions, and I blocked them, too.

That said, most of my interactions in social media have been positive. I've connected with people who became some of my biggest fans, and I think it can be a valuable tool if well used. Therefore, I'd recommend working toward getting yourself back on as soon as you can. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Some suggestions:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Don't friend people you don't actually know in the real world.
[*]Create an FB author page so that you can separate your personal connections from your business connections. Once in a blue moon I let my friends know what I'm up to in publishing, but realistically some of them aren't interested. An FB page gives me more of a chance of building an audience to which I can advertise. 
[*]Even with dedicated pages, the process is about building a community. Post interesting things that relate to you or your writing in some way (thinking very broadly--whatever you write, cute animal pictures always seem to get the best response). Then, when you do overtly advertise, people will respond much better. That's true of any social account you use to promote.
[*]Social media is a long-term strategy, not a short-term one, so be realistic in what you expect. Initially, you'll get people liking things much more readily than you can get them to buy books, but eventually some of them will. My single largest external traffic source in my KS campaign was FB, but it wouldn't have been that way in the beginning.
[/list]


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Thank you for the kind welcome. On a somewhat related note, you can also check me out on my blog: impromptugameof52.wordpress.com. A post about the campaign will be up shortly, but in the meantime you can browse a couple of extra items pertaining to the novel under_ The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ tab. I plan to keep updating the site with more (non spoiler) info as the campaign goes on, so if you're interested in such things now you know.


Your blog is very visually appealing, and I like the ways in which you intertwine it with your book, like treating Lone Oak as a real town, for example.

I do have a couple of suggestions:
[list type=decimal]
[*]As I mentioned to Marissa, it may be best to use an FB page for your business activities and keep the personal profile for friends rather than fans. (Assuming you had the personal profile before, some of your friends may love you but not necessarily be wanting to hear about your books all that much. An FB page can be liked by people who explicitly want to follow your career.) Even if you started the FB profile for promotional purposes, there are two advantages to using a page. First, profiles are limited to 5000 friends; pages are not limited on how many likes you can have. I know 5000 seems like a lot, but if you're writing for years, it won't be, and there's no easy way to migrate people to a page if you outgrow the profile. (I just checked, and I currently have 34,346 fans on my author page. They'r not all active, but the same would be true if I only had 5000. Would you rather have 5% of 5000 actual fans, or 5% of 34,000?) Second, though both profiles and pages can set up FB events, only pages can advertise their events. (Think online release parties, for example.)
[*]The website is a good place to capture mailing list signups. I don't know much about Wordpress.com hosted sites--I'm a self-hosted guy myself--but there must be some way to incorporate a discreet mailing list signup. I'll admit I've not had as much luck as I would have liked with mine, but even so I have open and click rates above industry averages, and if I want to advertise something, I get a lot of eyes on it more or less for free. (Mailchimp, for example, lets you run your list free until you exceed 1,000 subscribers; other companies generally have inexpensive plans for getting started.) You'll also find a lot of cross promotional opportunities on Kboards, and most require email lists to whom the participating authors can advertise, so having an email list definitely broadens your promotional opportunities.
[/list]


----------



## RWhite7699

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got in from raking the leaves. It is a beautiful autumn day out there, almost t-shirt weather - but winter is coming.
> 
> Let's get right to the list, shall we?
> 
> Hey, Steve. Thanks for your daily list. I love being able to see at a glance who is at the top of the list. Please add My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchand 24 days left. She is new to the board and had a bad experience trying to promote her book. Let's show her how supportive we can be.


----------



## RWhite7699

Hey, Bill, maybe you can tell me why my messages get tacked on to the quote in the blue instead of below the quote in white? Get my meaning?


----------



## Carey Lewis

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey, Bill, maybe you can tell me why my messages get tacked on to the quote in the blue instead of below the quote in white? Get my meaning?


I think you're typing before the [/quote]. Type after that and it should be outside of it. If you have /quote at the end of your message, I think it shows up in the quote box.


----------



## RWhite7699

Carey Lewis said:


> I think you're typing before the . Type after that and it should be outside of it. If you have /quote at the end of your message, I think it shows up in the quote box.


Not it. I am below the quote.


----------



## RWhite7699

And that time it worked fine. Thanks, Carey.


----------



## Carey Lewis

RWhite7699 said:


> And that time it worked fine. Thanks, Carey.


----------



## RWhite7699

That's gotta be you as a kid.


----------



## Kyla S

I nominated Princess Dracula, too. The cover is just amazing. The title is fun, the plot unique, the writing well-done. And those stats! I don't see how this book does not get picked! Kudos to you. Whatever happens, I think you have a winner.
May I ask what promotions you did?


----------



## Lara B

I have nominated Libya Story, The Ceiling Man, and What It Is. And, like everyone else, nominated PD. Don't comment a lot lately, but I'm still around. I can't resist a good story


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Lara B said:


> I have nominated Libya Story, The Ceiling Man, and What It Is. And, like everyone else, nominated PD. Don't comment a lot lately, but I'm still around. I can't resist a good story


Thank you, Lara! I'll be sure to check out your work!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Kyla S said:


> I nominated Princess Dracula, too. The cover is just amazing. The title is fun, the plot unique, the writing well-done. And those stats! I don't see how this book does not get picked! Kudos to you. Whatever happens, I think you have a winner.
> May I ask what promotions you did?


Wow Kyla, thank you! I really tried hard with PD, means a lot.

Promotions wise, I boosted a couple of my FB FP posts and they caught fire with shares, comments and such.


----------



## Carey Lewis

RWhite7699 said:


> That's gotta be you as a kid.


Naaaawwwww, this is me as a kid


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> That's gotta be you as a kid.


Actually, it's a kid whose photo went viral and became a popular meme. He's much older now but was able to leverage his notoriety to raise money for his father's kidney transplant.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Naaaawwwww, this is me as a kid


The ABC logo suggests that's not you as a kid either.


----------



## Lara B

Johnny Dracula said:


> Thank you, Lara! I'll be sure to check out your work!


Thanks  I <3 this group.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I feel a bit ridiculous that I didn't know Kindle Scout was a thing until about a week ago. I'm lucky this group has been so informative.

I have a campaign running if anyone wants to take a look at it. It's day one, and I'm nervous.

Campaign is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GSTCATCKN5TS

_Descending_ is a romance novel about a theatre group stranded in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Did my part today for you guys. Nominated _The Ceiling Man_, _What It Is_, and _Libya Story_. Of those, TCM really grabbed my attention. The author has a strong voice and time really flew reading it. Hope it gets picked.


----------



## MichelleKidd

MarilynVix said:


> Yes. I think we share a lot in common. Edwardian period is one. Sharing a love for old buildings and pictures another. I'm so lucky I married a Brit. I go to England to visit my in-laws. I researched my novel when I was there for the holidays last Christmas. I just liked your page on FB.


Yup! I drive my kids crazy every time we pass old buildings or old houses. Even the ones that look as if they should be torn down. (They're the ones that need the most love.)  Just supported your Everything 4 Love Headtalker. I think I was 20 of your 25.

*waves* Hi, Michele! Hi, Lara!*


----------



## Patricia KC

CRex896 said:


> Did my part today for you guys. Nominated _The Ceiling Man_, _What It Is_, and _Libya Story_. Of those, TCM really grabbed my attention. The author has a strong voice and time really flew reading it. Hope it gets picked.


Thank you! The author is blushing.


----------



## MarilynVix

MichelleKidd said:


> Yup! I drive my kids crazy every time we pass old buildings or old houses. Even the ones that look as if they should be torn down. (They're the ones that need the most love.)  Just supported your Everything 4 Love Headtalker. I think I was 20 of your 25.
> 
> *waves* Hi, Michele! Hi, Lara!*


I hear you. My husband knows how much I love older Victorian B & Bs. So, when we go on getaways, he will book us into Victorian Mansions. We last stayed in The Cliff House in Manitou Springs, CO during the summer. So fabulous! Thank you for the Headtalker support. ;-) This is the first time I've done a headtalker campaign. I'm learning so much from doing KS, it's amazing. It's going to be a great experience no matter what the outcome.


----------



## Lara B

MichelleKidd said:


> Yup! I drive my kids crazy every time we pass old buildings or old houses. Even the ones that look as if they should be torn down. (They're the ones that need the most love.)  Just supported your Everything 4 Love Headtalker. I think I was 20 of your 25.
> 
> *waves* Hi, Michele! Hi, Lara!*


Hi, Michelle!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Eight days left on my Kindle Scout Campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1H6NVWAEBLL57 Am I the only one that wishes this would hurry up one way or another? I hate sitting on books LOL. Honestly even if they turn it down, I'll have this book up and running the next day on iTunes, BN, Amazon, Scribd, and everywhere else I usually publish (I use Draft2Digital) The one thing I can say is my readers are ready for the release so I hope to at least pull in a few hundred sales the first day.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I feel a bit ridiculous that I didn't know Kindle Scout was a thing until about a week ago. I'm lucky this group has been so informative.
> 
> I have a campaign running if anyone wants to take a look at it. It's day one, and I'm nervous.
> 
> Campaign is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GSTCATCKN5TS
> 
> I had no idea either until last month.
> 
> _Descending_ is a romance novel about a theatre group stranded in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Bill Hiatt said:


> The ABC logo suggests that's not you as a kid either.


LOL Bill my 20 year old is a Chicken Nugget a'holic and yet she's still 88lbs. I swear fate is cruel to us older people... I even look at a nugget I gain 10 pounds...


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Anyone else use family members for Book Covers?

This is my baby girl








And my Cousin Candace


----------



## Carey Lewis

Michelle Hughes said:


> Anyone else use family members for Book Covers?
> 
> This is my baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Cousin Candace


Dude in the first pic with his back turned looks like Ben Affleck! How'd you get Batman??

Hmmmm..... maybe Affleck from Mallrats or Dazed and Confused actually.....


----------



## JennyOBrien

Looking forward to reading your book Lara,

Hello new scouters, I'll save you for when I have a slot. I've 9 days left now and they are starting to go by at a 'snails pace.' Trying to work on other projects to keep my mind off...


----------



## akscribe

Hello everyone.  Trying to post and introduce myself but only getting the "reply" option.

This is my first post so my profile is not yet set up.

I'll see what happens.

Katherine


----------



## akscribe

Okay, it worked.

I have been lurking for several weeks, reading and learning.  I bought Lincoln's book and read it.  Great information, Lincoln.

My first campaign starts November 18th.  Kindle Scout is fast -- I finally submitted last night and got a confirmation this morning.  Didn't even give me a chance to worry.

I'm going to go ahead and nominate board posters who are nearing the end of their campaign.

Katherine


----------



## stillmyheart

Forgot to check this thread for a few days as I've been furiously trying to finish up a short Christmas-y follow-up to my first book to publish before I go to Colorado for Thanksgiving - getting a jump start on the Christmas cheer 

I've got _The Ceiling Man_, _Libya Story_, and _What It Is_ in my nominations!

And wow at those stats for _Princess Dracula_, that's amazing! 

Lastly, welcome to all the new folks, and good luck with your campaigns!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Michelle Hughes said:


> Eight days left on my Kindle Scout Campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1H6NVWAEBLL57 Am I the only one that wishes this would hurry up one way or another? I hate sitting on books LOL. Honestly even if they turn it down, I'll have this book up and running the next day on iTunes, BN, Amazon, Scribd, and everywhere else I usually publish (I use Draft2Digital) The one thing I can say is my readers are ready for the release so I hope to at least pull in a few hundred sales the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I'm SO with you on this. I have 8 days too and wish the agony would end!​


----------



## MarilynVix

Michelle Hughes said:


> Eight days left on my Kindle Scout Campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1H6NVWAEBLL57 Am I the only one that wishes this would hurry up one way or another? I hate sitting on books LOL. Honestly even if they turn it down, I'll have this book up and running the next day on iTunes, BN, Amazon, Scribd, and everywhere else I usually publish (I use Draft2Digital) The one thing I can say is my readers are ready for the release so I hope to at least pull in a few hundred sales the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I supported your Headtalker campaign. I was looking at your trailer too. I think you'll do well when your book is published no matter the outcome. Cowboys are hot in romance right now. Win/win for you!​


----------



## RWhite7699

Carey Lewis said:


> Naaaawwwww, this is me as a kid


You do write a lot of fiction, don't you?


----------



## Paul Kohler

Hey, everyone! It's been a spell since I've visited these old hollows. I see a few familiar faces over the last few days and a bunch of new ones! KBoards is certainly filled with all sorts of like-minded folks!

Anyway, I've been contemplating giving Scout another go. My novel The Hunted Assassin was not picked up after it's May/June run earlier this year, but I was not at all discouraged. In fact, I am encouraged to do a few things differently if I do try again.

That's about it for now. I just wanted to jump back into the group. I'll spend the next few days catching up from when I last visited. Good luck to all those in the mix at the moment!

Paul


----------



## KitSarge

Joynell Schultz said:


> I'm SO with you on this. I have 8 days too and wish the agony would end!


Me too! Five days left, but then the waiting game begins...


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

One of my nominations just got selected. Monkey's Wedding by Rossandra White! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2V0KQR9LRKI90 
How exciting! Good luck to everyone still campaigning and waiting to hear back!


----------



## Kay7979

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> One of my nominations just got selected. Monkey's Wedding by Rossandra White! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2V0KQR9LRKI90
> How exciting! Good luck to everyone still campaigning and waiting to hear back!


I nominated that one too. It looked different and interesting.


----------



## Lara B

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> One of my nominations just got selected. Monkey's Wedding by Rossandra White! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2V0KQR9LRKI90
> How exciting! Good luck to everyone still campaigning and waiting to hear back!


I didn't get an email yet, but just saw it was selected! I nominated that one too and am looking forward to reading it


----------



## LizHedgecock

Woke up to the 'no' email this morning :-( 
Oh well, here's to another book out before Christmas!


----------



## James Ward

LizHedgecock said:


> Woke up to the 'no' email this morning :-(
> Oh well, here's to another book out before Christmas!


Really sorry about that, Liz. I nominated yours and I thought it had a good chance.


----------



## Kay7979

LizHedgecock said:


> Woke up to the 'no' email this morning :-(
> Oh well, here's to another book out before Christmas!


I assumed you'd hear something today. You were up to day 12, and that's as long as I've seen anyone wait. I had a 12 day wait, too. Sorry your answer was no. If you like, join us on the thread for KS alumni. Lots of info and support there.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so Thursday is my Friday this week. I've got one more long evening shift tonight and then tomorrow I will have the whole day off.

Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
1 day left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
4 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
7 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
7 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
7 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
8 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
9 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
11 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
11 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
15 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
17 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
17 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
21 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
21 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
23 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
28 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
28 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so Thursday is my Friday this week. I've got one more long evening shift tonight and then tomorrow I will have the whole day off.
> 
> Let's get right to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!!  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 1 day left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 4 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 7 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> 7 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 7 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 8 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
> 9 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> 11 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 11 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
> 15 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> 17 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> 17 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 21 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> 21 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 23 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
> 28 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


My current nominations are:
 Libya Story by J.J. Ward
 The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
 What It Is by Kit Sergeant

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## KitSarge

RaffertyBlack said:


> My current nominations are:
> Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!


Thank-you!


----------



## James Ward

Lara B said:


> I have nominated Libya Story, The Ceiling Man, and What It Is. And, like everyone else, nominated PD. Don't comment a lot lately, but I'm still around. I can't resist a good story


Thanks, Lara. I really appreciate it!


----------



## James Ward

stillmyheart said:


> Forgot to check this thread for a few days as I've been furiously trying to finish up a short Christmas-y follow-up to my first book to publish before I go to Colorado for Thanksgiving - getting a jump start on the Christmas cheer
> 
> I've got _The Ceiling Man_, _Libya Story_, and _What It Is_ in my nominations!
> 
> And wow at those stats for _Princess Dracula_, that's amazing!
> 
> Lastly, welcome to all the new folks, and good luck with your campaigns!


Thanks, Mary! And good luck with your Christmas story!


----------



## James Ward

RaffertyBlack said:


> My current nominations are:
> Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!


Thanks, Rafferty. I'm very grateful.


----------



## C. J. Sears

No idea whether my first day results are decent or not. _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ managed to get 72 page views but sadly no hours in hot and trending. Based on my stats, it looks like most people are coming directly through a copy-and-pasted link, followed by facebook and then my blog and kboards. Twitter doesn't seem to be doing anything for me nor is Reddit. Trying to think of ways to get the message out without being too pushy, but it's difficult.

Sorry for the rambling, just had to share my experience in the early going.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> No idea whether my first day results are decent or not. _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ managed to get 72 page views but sadly no hours in hot and trending. Based on my stats, it looks like most people are coming directly through a copy-and-pasted link, followed by facebook and then my blog and kboards. Twitter doesn't seem to be doing anything for me nor is Reddit. Trying to think of ways to get the message out without being too pushy, but it's difficult.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, just had to share my experience in the early going.


72 isn't bad. Nor is it surprising that FB seems to produce more than Twitter. A lot of people have that problem.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lara B said:


> I didn't get an email yet, but just saw it was selected! I nominated that one too and am looking forward to reading it


Apparently, that one caught a lot of our eyes.

It's always good news when one gets selected. We now have two this month so far, which makes it seem less like an ominous dry spell.


----------



## KCecala

LizHedgecock said:


> Woke up to the 'no' email this morning :-(
> Oh well, here's to another book out before Christmas!


 So sorry Liz! I was sure that the reason my book was rejected was so they could pick yours! But come join us on the Rejectees thread, it's as friendly and fun as this one!


----------



## SG

LizHedgecock said:


> Woke up to the 'no' email this morning :-(
> Oh well, here's to another book out before Christmas!


So sorry! I got the notification on your book a few mins ago.

That's the spirit. There's much more to our writing lives than KS


----------



## S.G. Seabourne

Question: Are people not filling out the 'thank you' box when they submit their book? Because I've been Kindle Scouting for over a month, have nominated 5 books (I tend to nominate when they have a few days left) and have only received ONE 'thanks for choosing my book, sorry it wasn't selected' email after the book expired... which then trailed off into a marketing blurb on where a reader could find more books of theirs to read. I thought it was a clever way to reach out. 

It's not big in the grand scheme of things, but I thought I'd put it out there because it seems a lot of authors are letting this last opportunity to reach out to readers slip by.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Thanks for the commiserations, all! I've been in training today which has kept my mind off it. Although I did write a big list of book things to do in the lunch break ;-) 
Kathy, I'll be right over!


----------



## Used To Be BH

S.G. Seabourne said:


> Question: Are people not filling out the 'thank you' box when they submit their book? Because I've been Kindle Scouting for over a month, have nominated 5 books (I tend to nominate when they have a few days left) and have only received ONE 'thanks for choosing my book, sorry it wasn't selected' email after the book expired... which then trailed off into a marketing blurb on where a reader could find more books of theirs to read. I thought it was a clever way to reach out.
> 
> It's not big in the grand scheme of things, but I thought I'd put it out there because it seems a lot of authors are letting this last opportunity to reach out to readers slip by.


It's hard to imagine an author not taking advantage of that opportunity, but perhaps there were glitches of some kind.


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Libya Story by J.J. Ward
> 1 day left  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
> 7 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz


Ok, got these 3 nominated. Good luck!


----------



## George Stratford

S.G. Seabourne said:


> Question: Are people not filling out the 'thank you' box when they submit their book? Because I've been Kindle Scouting for over a month, have nominated 5 books (I tend to nominate when they have a few days left) and have only received ONE 'thanks for choosing my book, sorry it wasn't selected' email after the book expired... which then trailed off into a marketing blurb on where a reader could find more books of theirs to read. I thought it was a clever way to reach out.
> 
> It's not big in the grand scheme of things, but I thought I'd put it out there because it seems a lot of authors are letting this last opportunity to reach out to readers slip by.


I thought filling out the thank you box was an obligatory part of entry. The box is certainly not marked 'optional' in the same way that the three questions and social links are.


----------



## Patricia KC

LizHedgecock said:


> Woke up to the 'no' email this morning :-(
> Oh well, here's to another book out before Christmas!


  So sorry, Liz. I was--and still am--looking forward to reading your book and Kathy's book.


----------



## James Ward

Paul Francois said:


> Ok, got these 3 nominated. Good luck!


Thanks, Paul!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

George Stratford said:


> I thought filling out the thank you box was an obligatory part of entry. The box is certainly not marked 'optional' in the same way that the three questions and social links are.


I thought it was obligatory too. I mean, even if it's not, why skip it? It is a way to keep in touch with your voters. Get them to visit your other books, until the next email comes which informs them of the book's release on KDP. It is also the polite thing to do.
I guess some people may not want others to know they were not selected. I read someone saying he would not use KS because if not selected, he felt it was like telling everyone 'my book is not worth it'.

Anyway, good luck to us all.

I'm loving the idea of nominated the top three on 'our' daily list. That way we all nominate each other. No 'I haven't got room' non-sense hehehehehe!


----------



## George Stratford

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I thought it was obligatory too. I mean, even if it's not, why skip it? It is a way to keep in touch with your voters. Get them to visit your other books, until the next email comes which informs them of the book's release on KDP. It is also the polite thing to do.
> I guess some people may not want others to know they were not selected. I read someone saying he would not use KS because if not selected, he felt it was like telling everyone 'my book is not worth it'.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to us all.
> 
> I'm loving the idea of nominated the top three on 'our' daily list. That way we all nominate each other. No 'I haven't got room' non-sense hehehehehe!


I've got your book extract marked for reading tomorrow, Luke. Must close down now, it's quiz night at the local pub.


----------



## Jasperwocky

Hello all. I'm also boarding the KS boat. My campaign starts on the 19th and I wanted to pop in and touch base with those sharing the journey.

I'm under no illusions about my chances. Reading this thread I've come across so many books that blow mine out of the water and which were still not selected, for whatever reason.

I can see myself having trouble generating traffic. I have no author presence and am baulking at the idea of flogging myself to friends over facebook. I do have a reasonable audience on twitter, but they follow me for gardening stuff and are unlikely to engage. Maybe I should have written a gardening book!

Re: Thank you box. I have written the most stupid and mawkish thank you note in the history of drivel. It somehow failed to register that everyone would see it! This is going to make flogging to friends and family even more embarrassing...

Anyway, good luck to those in their last days, those just beginning and to everybody in between!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jasperwocky said:


> Hello all. I'm also boarding the KS boat. My campaign starts on the 19th and I wanted to pop in and touch base with those sharing the journey.
> 
> I'm under no illusions about my chances. Reading this thread I've come across so many books that blow mine out of the water and which were still not selected, for whatever reason.
> 
> I can see myself having trouble generating traffic. I have no author presence and am baulking at the idea of flogging myself to friends over facebook. I do have a reasonable audience on twitter, but they follow me for gardening stuff and are unlikely to engage. Maybe I should have written a gardening book!
> 
> Re: Thank you box. I have written the most stupid and mawkish thank you note in the history of drivel. It somehow failed to register that everyone would see it! This is going to make flogging to friends and family even more embarrassing...
> 
> Anyway, good luck to those in their last days, those just beginning and to everybody in between!


Welcome! Just stay positive and try not to think about the campaign too much!


----------



## KitSarge

I'd first like to emphasize I LOVE this thread. I've been a lurker/reluctant contributor to kboards for 2.5 years, and never found a thread as supportive as this one. That being said, I don't necessarily  advocate voting for a book you don't like; there were a couple of books previously on the list I thought weren't quite up to snuff and I didn't vote for them-I voted for kboarders further down the list, but didn't communicate that. I'm sure I'm not the only one who comes here to feel the support and love the thread provides without wanting to feel rejected. I guess what I'm saying is (actually I'm reiterating because this was brought up recently) that if we're not voting for the top 3 ending soon on Steve's list (thanks again for the daily list Steve!), maybe we shouldn't announce it to avoid hurt feelings and keep that warm fuzzy feeling alive.  

Edited to get rid of ugly quotes, and now I know that it's my work computer's fault that half of my manuscript quotes were wrong!


----------



## KitSarge

PS: The pain of rejection from Scout is enough of a threat anyway!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Jasperwocky said:


> Hello all. I'm also boarding the KS boat. My campaign starts on the 19th and I wanted to pop in and touch base with those sharing the journey.
> 
> I'm under no illusions about my chances. Reading this thread I've come across so many books that blow mine out of the water and which were still not selected, for whatever reason.
> 
> I can see myself having trouble generating traffic. I have no author presence and am baulking at the idea of flogging myself to friends over facebook. I do have a reasonable audience on twitter, but they follow me for gardening stuff and are unlikely to engage. Maybe I should have written a gardening book!
> 
> Re: Thank you box. I have written the most stupid and mawkish thank you note in the history of drivel. It somehow failed to register that everyone would see it! This is going to make flogging to friends and family even more embarrassing...
> 
> Anyway, good luck to those in their last days, those just beginning and to everybody in between!


I actually have two FB accounts. My 'private' one for friends and family which I did not use for Kindle Scout and my 'Luke Christodoulou author' FB account where I add anyone (fellow authors, readers, fans of mysteries etc) and follow hundreds of author/reader groups. These 5000 people are the people I message about KS. So far, so good. It's been my 9th day continuously in Hot and Trending (though we all know books with excellent campaigns still don't get picked).
Twitter did add to my traffic but only at a minor fraction of FB.
Good luck!


----------



## SG

Jasperwocky said:


> Hello all. I'm also boarding the KS boat. My campaign starts on the 19th and I wanted to pop in and touch base with those sharing the journey.
> 
> I'm under no illusions about my chances. Reading this thread I've come across so many books that blow mine out of the water and which were still not selected, for whatever reason.
> 
> I can see myself having trouble generating traffic. I have no author presence and am baulking at the idea of flogging myself to friends over facebook. I do have a reasonable audience on twitter, but they follow me for gardening stuff and are unlikely to engage. Maybe I should have written a gardening book!
> 
> Re: Thank you box. I have written the most stupid and mawkish thank you note in the history of drivel. It somehow failed to register that everyone would see it! This is going to make flogging to friends and family even more embarrassing...
> 
> Anyway, good luck to those in their last days, those just beginning and to everybody in between!


Welcome! What Lincoln said 

My campaign begins tomorrow and I'm sort of nervous. But I'm trying to think of it as another experience/experiment in my publishing career. I'm sure I'll have fun and learn a lot no matter what the outcome.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Jasperwocky

Thanks Lincoln! and thanks for your website, it was one of the things that persuaded me to get into this whole mess.

I'm going to try to be super relaxed about the actual result. Whatever happens I figure that it's a useful exercise in skin-toughening. Gone are the days of the writerly recluse and we've all got to learn to put ourselves out there!


----------



## C. J. Sears

I have to agree that I'm grateful for this thread as well. Honestly, this business isn't the most friendly to new authors, so having threads/communities like this where like-minded people come together for each other is a boon. I've only been here a couple of days, but just knowing the knowledgeable and nice people here are looking out for each other is great.  

It's probably been answered elsewhere, but how important is hot and trending for getting selected? Someone on Goodreads mentioned that they got selected (twice) with very little campaigning or h/t time. I assumed they (Amazon) judged a book's marketability on its h/t time and thus that led to selection. But if they're actually evaluating books based on writing quality and not just social media presence, perhaps I have a chance after all.

It's good to hope, at least.

On a side note, I've decided to place $10 worth of ads on Reddit, so we'll see if that brings in traffic that it wasn't before.


----------



## Jasperwocky

CRex896 said:


> On a side note, I've decided to place $10 worth of ads on Reddit, so we'll see if that brings in traffic that it wasn't before.


Keep us updated on the reddit ads. Its not a advertising venue you hear much about in in the indie community. Are you targeting specific subreddits?

Hi sgbasu - looks like we'll be going through it all at the same time. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Jasperwocky said:


> Re: Thank you box. I have written the most stupid and mawkish thank you note in the history of drivel. It somehow failed to register that everyone would see it! This is going to make flogging to friends and family even more embarrassing...


I'm voting for you when the time comes just to see this!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon, thanks for the list!  That makes nominating much easier.  I nominated TCM and Libya Story, both looked excellent.  All three of my nominations should be free in a couple days, and I'll hit the next closet to over campaigns.


----------



## SG

Jasperwocky said:


> Hi sgbasu - looks like we'll be going through it all at the same time. My fingers are crossed for you.


Thank you. Wish you the very best also


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> It's probably been answered elsewhere, but how important is hot and trending for getting selected? Someone on Goodreads mentioned that they got selected (twice) with very little campaigning or h/t time. I assumed they (Amazon) judged a book's marketability on its h/t time and thus that led to selection. But if they're actually evaluating books based on writing quality and not just social media presence, perhaps I have a chance after all.
> 
> It's good to hope, at least.


You can see the raw data on Lincoln's site: https://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout. Basically, the campaigns stats may make some difference, but since people with really low stats get accepted and with really high ones get rejected, it's clear stats aren't enormously influential. Everyone has hope!


----------



## akscribe

sgbasu said:


> Welcome! What Lincoln said
> 
> My campaign begins tomorrow and I'm sort of nervous. But I'm trying to think of it as another experience/experiment in my publishing career. I'm sure I'll have fun and learn a lot no matter what the outcome.
> 
> Cheers!!!


My campaign begins tomorrw too. That makes three of us so far traveling together toward Christmas

I have social media accounts in my writing name but not followers

Nice to have buddies.

Katherine


----------



## C. J. Sears

Bill Hiatt said:


> You can see the raw data on Lincoln's site: https://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout. Basically, the campaigns stats may make some difference, but since people with really low stats get accepted and with really high ones get rejected, it's clear stats aren't enormously influential. Everyone has hope!


Thanks for the link! Can't wait to read more in-depth.

Have any of you guys used ScoutBoost? I could probably afford a single day, but I have no idea if it's really worth it.

Coincidentally, my campaign ends the day before my birthday. So it could be the best birthday/Christmas in quite some time if things go well for me. And if not, there's always self-publishing.


----------



## Jasperwocky

Carey Lewis said:


> I'm voting for you when the time comes just to see this!


Haha! Get the tissues ready, its a weepy one.



akscribe said:


> My campaign begins tomorrw too. That makes three of us so far traveling together toward Christmas


Hi Katherine. Buddies are nice! I'll look out for you in the recently added list.


----------



## papercarver65

Bill Hiatt said:


> You can see the raw data on Lincoln's site: https://www.lincolncole.net/kindlescout. Basically, the campaigns stats may make some difference, but since people with really low stats get accepted and with really high ones get rejected, it's clear stats aren't enormously influential. Everyone has hope!


Glad to hear this. I worry that I just don't have a large enough network to influence anyone about anything. But hope I've got plenty of!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

KitSarge said:


> I'd first like to emphasize I LOVE this thread. I've been a lurker/reluctant contributor to kboards for 2.5 years, and never found a thread as supportive as this one. That being said, I don't necessarily advocate voting for a book you don't like; there were a couple of books previously on the list I thought weren't quite up to snuff and I didn't vote for them-I voted for kboarders further down the list, but didn't communicate that. I'm sure I'm not the only one who comes here to feel the support and love the thread provides without wanting to feel rejected. I guess what I'm saying is (actually I'm reiterating because this was brought up recently) that if we're not voting for the top 3 ending soon on Steve's list (thanks again for the daily list Steve!), maybe we shouldn't announce it to avoid hurt feelings and keep that warm fuzzy feeling alive.
> 
> Edited to get rid of ugly quotes, and now I know that it's my work computer's fault that half of my manuscript quotes were wrong!


Totally agree! My nominations are always full (mostly KBoarders) -- I like to nominate the books that truly appeal to me.


----------



## SG

akscribe said:


> My campaign begins tomorrw too. That makes three of us so far traveling together toward Christmas
> 
> I have social media accounts in my writing name but not followers
> 
> Nice to have buddies.
> 
> Katherine


Hi Katherine! Great to have buddies on a brand new adventure 

My campaign just launched - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/23NOOYAINI91L

Here's to 29 days of fun.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning folks.

Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Ceiling Man by Patricia Lillie
3 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
6 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
6 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
6 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
7 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
8 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
10 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
10 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
14 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
16 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
16 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
20 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
20 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
22 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
27 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
27 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
29 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## James Ward

I'd just like to say thank you to everyone here who supported Libya Story. I've tried to thank people personally as I've gone along, but I may have missed someone out, so apologies.

My stats are:

Page views: 673
Hours in H&T: 98
Internal/ external: 33/67.

Almost exactly half of my page views (335) came in the first five days when I ran a Facebook ad. It didn't get me into H&T, though.

I only hit H&T in the last five days. For the last three days, I was in there 24 hours a day, yet my page-views during that time never rose above 54.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I've been searching through this thread and re-reading my KS contract, but I don't feel I'm getting a clear answer on this.  I was hoping one of you know...

Can I publish a paperback version of my novel now that's currently in the KS campaign? (If yes, then there is a second part: Why wouldn't I want to do this?)

Thanks!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Joynell Schultz said:


> I've been searching through this thread and re-reading my KS contract, but I don't feel I'm getting a clear answer on this. I was hoping one of you know...
> 
> Can I publish a paperback version of my novel now that's currently in the KS campaign? (If yes, then there is a second part: Why wouldn't I want to do this?)
> 
> Thanks!


Kindle Scout is for unpublished books, and that includes print versions. But it's a good idea to get your paperback ready to go post-campaign - except that if your book is selected, Kindle Press ask you not to publish the print edition before the ebook goes on sale.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Lexi Revellian said:


> Kindle Scout is for unpublished books, and that includes print versions. But it's a good idea to get your paperback ready to go post-campaign - except that if your book is selected, Kindle Press ask you not to publish the print edition before the ebook goes on sale.


Perfect! Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KitSarge

CRex896 said:


> Thanks for the link! Can't wait to read more in-depth.
> 
> Have any of you guys used ScoutBoost? I could probably afford a single day, but I have no idea if it's really worth it.
> 
> Coincidentally, my campaign ends the day before my birthday. So it could be the best birthday/Christmas in quite some time if things go well for me. And if not, there's always self-publishing.


I used ScoutBoost and got 377 views on that day- my highest yet (the day before was 55). Since then my views have been back to normal (50-100) but I'm still on H and T. When I visited the site, I got a coupon, so it was around $75 or so if I remember correctly. I'm no expert, but I'd say maybe use them right in the middle of you campaign when you're sort of dead in the water (not first page on the New or Genre pages anymore). I used them with 8 days left, but Jamie (the one who runs ScoutBoost) stated that will probably keep me on the list till the end, so there's that option too. I scheduled Ripley Patton (per Bill's glowing recommendations- thanks Bill!) for Satuday Nov 19 prior to ScoutBoost not knowing if she'd accept my book, but since she did, I'll be running that one too ($30). My theory is that even if I don't win, all of those people are potential readers, when may only be wishful thinking, but it's nice to be HOT again.

I hope Scout brings you an even happier birthday this year!


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Thanks for the link! Can't wait to read more in-depth.
> 
> Have any of you guys used ScoutBoost? I could probably afford a single day, but I have no idea if it's really worth it.
> 
> Coincidentally, my campaign ends the day before my birthday. So it could be the best birthday/Christmas in quite some time if things go well for me. And if not, there's always self-publishing.


Is that the one run by James, who also does Genre Pulse and Book Grow? If so, I got good results from it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Ward said:


> Almost exactly half of my page views (335) came in the first five days when I ran a Facebook ad. It didn't get me into H&T, though.
> I only hit H&T in the last five days. For the last three days, I was in there 24 hours a day, yet my page-views during that time never rose above 54.


I think hot and trending involves more than just the number of views. Lincoln suggests length of time of the visit and what the person does is also significant, which would make sense. I was sometimes hot and trending all day with page views in the low forties.

I really liked your excerpt, and it seems to me you have a good chance. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## akscribe

Let the anxiety begin!

Here's the link for my campaign. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1P99S4SUSLE5G

Thanks everyone. Lincoln, your book was very useful.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> I used ScoutBoost and got 377 views on that day- my highest yet (the day before was 55). Since then my views have been back to normal (50-100) but I'm still on H and T. When I visited the site, I got a coupon, so it was around $75 or so if I remember correctly. I'm no expert, but I'd say maybe use them right in the middle of you campaign when you're sort of dead in the water (not first page on the New or Genre pages anymore). I used them with 8 days left, but Jamie (the one who runs ScoutBoost) stated that will probably keep me on the list till the end, so there's that option too. I scheduled Ripley Patton (per Bill's glowing recommendations- thanks Bill!) for Satuday Nov 19 prior to ScoutBoost not knowing if she'd accept my book, but since she did, I'll be running that one too ($30). My theory is that even if I don't win, all of those people are potential readers, when may only be wishful thinking, but it's nice to be HOT again.
> 
> I hope Scout brings you an even happier birthday this year!


I know that not everyone has this result, but I'm positive my Scout exposure is helping my launch. The book was doing well even before promos kicked in, and promoters I've used before brought me three to four times as many sales as they have in the past. I'm also noticing more international interest, particularly in the UK, where I have 13 sales and 3 full KU reads. (I know that doesn't sound like much, but usually I get one or two UK sales per month at most. In my first week I got about four times the sales I've gotten from the first week of any other launch. Some of that is knowing how to promote better as time goes on, but I doubt all of it is.


----------



## Used To Be BH

akscribe said:


> Let the anxiety begin!
> 
> Here's the link for my campaign. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1P99S4SUSLE5G
> 
> Thanks everyone. Lincoln, your book was very useful.


I've found a good way to deal with the anxiety was to work on my next project. Some people have also worked on the paperback layout for the Scout book. Win or lose, you'll need that eventually, since Scout only publishes the digital version.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Welcome Jasper, akscribe and the other couple of new faces here. I'm on my last leg now. Still no H&T but I'll tell you at the end whether me making the decision to not pay for advertising was damaging   My personal view is page views are probably more important anyway as this demonstrates just how active you're campaign is but I'd be interested to hear what Lincoln thinks. 
Good luck everyone. I've just voted for Kit as I had a slot free - fingers crossed for you, loved the excerpt.


----------



## akscribe

Thanks Bill and Jenny.  Good advice, Bill.  I had thought of starting on the paperback version.

I did a tweet, and will do FB later.  

Katherine


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Okay, so this little tid bit has been confusing me about the page view data. Yesterday, I was at 811 views. Today, it says 1,008. But near the bottom on the graph, it says that I only received 33 page views in the last 24 hours. What I've been noticing is that the numbers on the graph do not match up with the total at the top. I know there's a delay. But the numbers should match up. How can that be? Also, which would be correct?


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think hot and trending involves more than just the number of views. Lincoln suggests length of time of the visit and what the person does is also significant, which would make sense. I was sometimes hot and trending all day with page views in the low forties.
> 
> I really liked your excerpt, and it seems to me you have a good chance. (Fingers crossed.)


I became convinced that H&T takes into account the activity of other KS titles outside of page views & nominations. So what type of activity Title 1 is receiving in comparison to 30 other titles and vice versa. It became more logical once I thought it through. If every title is receiving 20 clicks on a given day, then the H&T would be decided by other factors (nominations, engaging with content, clicking through to author's social sites, feedback) and so forth. So what makes a title H&T one hour may not work the next if another title is receiving the same amount of views & nominations.


----------



## RWhite7699

Good luck to Ceiling Man, What It Is, and just added Snow Song. Fingers crossed for y'all.


----------



## ....

Has anyone ever located a phone number for Kindle Press?

I know they're probably swamped -- as am I, in my day job -- but getting them to email me back about a few things has not proved an easy task.


----------



## bfleetwood

Ryan D said:


> Has anyone ever located a phone number for Kindle Press?
> 
> I know they're probably swamped -- as am I, in my day job -- but getting them to email me back about a few things has not proved an easy task.


Ryan - Isn't that like having the hotline to God?! Hope we are going to see Moral Kiosk out there soon B


----------



## C. J. Sears

KitSarge said:


> I used ScoutBoost and got 377 views on that day- my highest yet (the day before was 55). Since then my views have been back to normal (50-100) but I'm still on H and T. When I visited the site, I got a coupon, so it was around $75 or so if I remember correctly. I'm no expert, but I'd say maybe use them right in the middle of you campaign when you're sort of dead in the water (not first page on the New or Genre pages anymore). I used them with 8 days left, but Jamie (the one who runs ScoutBoost) stated that will probably keep me on the list till the end.
> 
> I hope Scout brings you an even happier birthday this year!


Sounds like it might be best to use it near the end or the week before. Thanks for the advice and the happy birthday wishes.

Campaign Status: 100 total views, no H/T hours. Given I didn't campaign really yesterday, the drop-off was to be expected. I cancelled the Facebook ad to conserve money for a potential Scoutboost day. Reddit ad is starting today, but I don't have high hopes for it despite targeting specific subreddits.

And if it ever uploads, I'll be posting the first of three promotional videos on my facebook, blog, and twitter. I hope it's considered decent/interesting enough to catch a few more eyes.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

bfleetwood said:


> Ryan - Isn't that like having the hotline to God?! Hope we are going to see Moral Kiosk out there soon B


I don't think even God has Kindle Press's phone number...


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> I don't think even God has Kindle Press's phone number...


Fair enough. I feel like a tool writing this (and some authors will think this is negligible, whereas others will think it's a massive deal), but: I submitted a publish-ready MS, then, when I was finally toying with physical copy layout (not that I'm necessarily going to do a physical copy), I noticed something towards the end that had passed me (and the editor) by... some apostrophes that are straight instead of curly. Really seems a shame not to fix it for the ebook.

Having been in touch with them for a while now, Kindle Press aren't necessarily going to email me back over that. I've emailed them a fix for it that would probably take all of 30 seconds, but, meh... I definitely want them to prove me wrong, and if they do I'll be here again, taking it all back and singing their praises. I'd be more chilled out if I could speak to someone on the phone to check that my emails aren't, in fact, entering a black hole.

This is typical me, really... A lot of problems can hide in a book and I will invariably be blind to some of them. I only recently discovered and removed a "forced white background" behind some text, which I had dropped in from a back-up copy.

I suppose it could be worse. I worked at a magazine once where someone (it wasn't me) wrote that "investors were sitting on the face" instead of "sitting on the fence", and that made it to print. Oops. When that writer eventually left the company, we blew that sentence up as a pull-quote and framed it for her (by then she could laugh about it)...


----------



## ....

bfleetwood said:


> Ryan - Isn't that like having the hotline to God?! Hope we are going to see Moral Kiosk out there soon B


Hi Becky. Where is the download link for the copy of Chroma you mentioned? Or was that one day only? I think I was still wrestling with my edits or apostrophes or something on that day. Work is eating up a lot of my time too... Looking forward to an Xmas break so that I can do some reading.


----------



## Patricia KC

It feels very strange to have made it to Last Day status.

Welcome to all those just starting your thirty days. For those still in consideration, I hope you get good news soon. For everybody in between, best of luck!

Once again, thank you to everyone who nominated The Ceiling Man. I'll post my final stats tomorrow.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Two of my nominations came open, so I hit up Snow Song and What It Is.  Good luck to you both!  R. M. Rowan, love that cover on Snow Song!

I'm not sure what to think of my campaign.  I feel like it's tanking, because the numbers have been lower than I was hoping for.  At the same time, I've spent time each day on the H&T list.  It's only day three.  Maybe I should try to chill out about it.


----------



## bfleetwood

Ryan D said:


> Hi Becky. Where is the download link for the copy of Chroma you mentioned? Or was that one day only? I think I was still wrestling with my edits or apostrophes or something on that day. Work is eating up a lot of my time too... Looking forward to an Xmas break so that I can do some reading.


Chroma is going live on Sunday and will be free for the first few days - you should get an email from KS with the link next week? So, hopefully you can grab a copy then. It is no joke keeping up a full time job and getting a book ready for launch, as I am sure many here will attest to! Good luck with it all. Becky


----------



## bfleetwood

Lexi Revellian said:


> I don't think even God has Kindle Press's phone number...


Love it!


----------



## DLBarton

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I actually have two FB accounts. My 'private' one for friends and family which I did not use for Kindle Scout and my 'Luke Christodoulou author' FB account where I add anyone (fellow authors, readers, fans of mysteries etc) and follow hundreds of author/reader groups. These 5000 people are the people I message about KS. So far, so good. It's been my 9th day continuously in Hot and Trending (though we all know books with excellent campaigns still don't get picked).
> Twitter did add to my traffic but only at a minor fraction of FB.
> Good luck!


Hi everyone! I am another newcomer contemplating entering the KS competition. I had a couple of questions for Luke (or anyone else). Did you set up a completely separate FB account or did you just add an author page? Also, when you joined the author/reader groups did you research each one to determine if they allow promotions?

Thanks in advance and best wishes to everyone for a successful campaign!

Doug


----------



## bfleetwood

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Two of my nominations came open, so I hit up Snow Song and What It Is. Good luck to you both! R. M. Rowan, love that cover on Snow Song!
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of my campaign. I feel like it's tanking, because the numbers have been lower than I was hoping for. At the same time, I've spent time each day on the H&T list. It's only day three. Maybe I should try to chill out about it.


Definitely chill if you can - I didn't sleep my entire campaign and was like a zombie when it ended! In hindsight I was on the 'Hot and Bothered' list for far too much time! B


----------



## R M Rowan

RWhite7699 said:


> Good luck to Ceiling Man, What It Is, and just added Snow Song. Fingers crossed for y'all.


Thank you so much! I'm caught up, too. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PZoro

I'm two days into the program now and nowhere near that Hot and Trending List.

Was just wondering - how many page views on average do you need to make it to the list?

Did anybody get selected without doing paid advertising?


----------



## MarilynVix

bfleetwood said:


> Definitely chill if you can - I didn't sleep my entire campaign and was like a zombie when it ended! In hindsight I was on the 'Hot and Bothered' list for far too much time! B


I'm starting to do that myself, get used to having a book on a campaign. I'm sort of treating it like a book launch. Once you've got your promotions set up, you just let it run. Nothing else to do. I am really enjoying being able to share my novel finally. I've been working on it for so long, it's fantastic to finally see how people are reacting to it. (IE Facebook comments)

It does make my day to see my book on the "Hot & Trending" list. I am happy to see there is internal traffic balancing out the external traffic too. Some how, I'm guessing, the secret is to have a balance of both. But who knows. I've been looking at the published catalog so far. I think having a title that will fit with their catalog will be a big plus too. They seem to like Time Travel. That seems to be a plus. ;-)

Lots of speculation, I know. I've got 87 hours on Hot and Trending and 728 page views. It helps to have Lincoln's chart on his website to compare to. I wish I had a magic mirror too. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

KitSarge said:


> I used ScoutBoost and got 377 views on that day- my highest yet (the day before was 55). Since then my views have been back to normal (50-100) but I'm still on H and T. When I visited the site, I got a coupon, so it was around $75 or so if I remember correctly. I'm no expert, but I'd say maybe use them right in the middle of you campaign when you're sort of dead in the water (not first page on the New or Genre pages anymore). I used them with 8 days left, but Jamie (the one who runs ScoutBoost) stated that will probably keep me on the list till the end, so there's that option too. I scheduled Ripley Patton (per Bill's glowing recommendations- thanks Bill!) for Satuday Nov 19 prior to ScoutBoost not knowing if she'd accept my book, but since she did, I'll be running that one too ($30). My theory is that even if I don't win, all of those people are potential readers, when may only be wishful thinking, but it's nice to be HOT again.
> 
> I hope Scout brings you an even happier birthday this year!


I tried this a few days ago. It got me on the list, but it might not give you as much meaningful traffic. He really does deliver numbers, and gets you seen, moving you to Hot and Trending. But I did notice my cut and paste numbers went up to the top. So far, I had my higher traffic coming from Facebook. I still have a lot of other things going, like Headtalker and more FB events. So, I think it's good to do a variety of promos, like what you would do with a book launch. I've also got an interview with one of my promoters up, and boosted a FB post on my author site. Just going with my gut on this. Variety might be good. I'm treating this like a pre-book launch, because a lot of my fans have heard I was working on it. This is the first time they've been able to see anything about it. Some are very excited. ;-)


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Mark Gardner said:


> I'm looking forward to Time Rats 2 - it's next on my list after Scott Sigler's _Alone_


Thank you, Mark!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

DLBarton said:


> Hi everyone! I am another newcomer contemplating entering the KS competition. I had a couple of questions for Luke (or anyone else). Did you set up a completely separate FB account or did you just add an author page? Also, when you joined the author/reader groups did you research each one to determine if they allow promotions?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best wishes to everyone for a successful campaign!
> 
> Doug


Hi there! Yes, I set up a different account. Much more useful this way. I also have a Greek Island Mysteries page (so my page is dedicated to my books rather than me).
As for groups, no need for much search. Most specify in their title what they are about. FREE KINDLE BOOKS, 99CENT EBOOKS, AUTHORS AND READERS UNITE, ALL THINGS BOOKS, KINDLE UNLIMITED BOOKS ETC


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> Fair enough. I feel like a tool writing this (and some authors will think this is negligible, whereas others will think it's a massive deal), but: I submitted a publish-ready MS, then, when I was finally toying with physical copy layout (not that I'm necessarily going to do a physical copy), I noticed something towards the end that had passed me (and the editor) by... some apostrophes that are straight instead of curly. Really seems a shame not to fix it for the ebook.
> 
> Having been in touch with them for a while now, Kindle Press aren't necessarily going to email me back over that. I've emailed them a fix for it that would probably take all of 30 seconds, but, meh... I definitely want them to prove me wrong, and if they do I'll be here again, taking it all back and singing their praises. I'd be more chilled out if I could speak to someone on the phone to check that my emails aren't, in fact, entering a black hole.


I'm a jeweller, by definition obsessed by tiny detail, so I feel your pain.

I emailed Kindle Press because they'd left out 'Book 2' in the title of 'Dreams of the Machines (Time Rats Book 2). I never got an answer, but it was corrected within days. So your errant apostrophes may well have been dealt with.


----------



## DLBarton

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Hi there! Yes, I set up a different account. Much more useful this way. I also have a Greek Island Mysteries page (so my page is dedicated to my books rather than me).
> As for groups, no need for much search. Most specify in their title what they are about. FREE KINDLE BOOKS, 99CENT EBOOKS, AUTHORS AND READERS UNITE, ALL THINGS BOOKS, KINDLE UNLIMITED BOOKS ETC


Very helpful, Luke. Thank you so much! And good luck!


----------



## MarilynVix

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Hi there! Yes, I set up a different account. Much more useful this way. I also have a Greek Island Mysteries page (so my page is dedicated to my books rather than me).
> As for groups, no need for much search. Most specify in their title what they are about. FREE KINDLE BOOKS, 99CENT EBOOKS, AUTHORS AND READERS UNITE, ALL THINGS BOOKS, KINDLE UNLIMITED BOOKS ETC


I'll chime in a little myself. I have an author account, but started with a regular account that is more personable for my fans. As for the groups, you can post in groups that fit my book too. I've been putting up posts in the Steampunk Groups. Some I'm already a member because of my steampunk ties. So, you might want to check for interest groups that your book will fit besides the general KU, Free books, 99Cents books too.

And a special note about FB: Don't post in a lot of groups at once. Maybe limit to about 5 a day. FB will flag you as spamming, and lock down your account for awhile. It's really annoying. I have it happen when doing FB events if I type too fast. So, I've slowed down my posting rate, and limit places where I post per day. Better to spread it out over several days or FB flags your account.


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'm a jeweller, by definition obsessed by tiny detail, so I feel your pain.
> 
> I emailed Kindle Press because they'd left out 'Book 2' in the title of 'Dreams of the Machines (Time Rats Book 2). I never got an answer, but it was corrected within days. So your errant apostrophes may well have been dealt with.


Thanks, Lexi. Yes, maybe they will. It's weird because I never noticed it before, despite having weeded out a few similarly straight quote marks, which were much more obvious. But I've done a lot of writing for websites, where the straight apostrophe is the norm, so I've been programmed wrong for a while now.

Since fixating on it, though, I've noticed the exact same issue in a number of major-publisher ebooks...


----------



## RJ_Beam

Hi all newish member to the KBoards. 

In day two of my Scout campaign and was pleasantly surprised to get a "hot" flag. Been a blogger for over ten years so have a somewhat solid fan base I was able to kick off my promotion to on day one. 

I am very surprised by all the spam emails I am getting as a result of my Scout page. I have gotten over a dozen emails from folks promising to promote my submission. 

Good luck to all the others here with active Scout campaigns!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Ryan D said:


> Thanks, Lexi. Yes, maybe they will. It's weird because I never noticed it before, despite having weeded out a few similarly straight quote marks, which were much more obvious. But I've done a lot of writing for websites, where the straight apostrophe is the norm, so I've been programmed wrong for a while now.
> 
> Since fixating on it, though, I've noticed the exact same issue in a number of major-publisher ebooks...


That's odd, because it's really easy to turn straight quotes to curly in a whole typescript in one go with Word's Find and Replace.


----------



## DLBarton

MarilynVix said:


> I'll chime in a little myself. I have an author account, but started with a regular account that is more personable for my fans. As for the groups, you can post in groups that fit my book too. I've been putting up posts in the Steampunk Groups. Some I'm already a member because of my steampunk ties. So, you might want to check for interest groups that your book will fit besides the general KU, Free books, 99Cents books too.
> 
> And a special note about FB: Don't post in a lot of groups at once. Maybe limit to about 5 a day. FB will flag you as spamming, and lock down your account for awhile. It's really annoying. I have it happen when doing FB events if I type too fast. So, I've slowed down my posting rate, and limit places where I post per day. Better to spread it out over several days or FB flags your account.


Marilyn, thank you for the warning! They must be cracking down because five total posts a day over many groups doesn't seem like a lot. I wonder if you can change up the wording for each post and get around this issue.
Best of luck on your campaign!


----------



## ....

Lexi Revellian said:


> That's odd, because it's really easy to turn straight quotes to curly in a whole typescript in one go with Word's Find and Replace.


Quotes, yes, but some people recommend addressing at least some apostrophes manually because they should face outwards at the start of, say, '80s, 'til and 'em and Word always gets this wrong.

I say this with implied authority; however, some of the apostrophes completely passed me by. Trying to focus on everything at once, perhaps.

Hopefully KP will use the fixed file I've sent them since.


----------



## KitSarge

A fellow kboarder pointed out that in my sample I had some straight quotes and some curvy (now I know to blame my work computer, but I never would have noticed myself). I contacted them through the CONTACT US button on my campaign page and let them know of the problem. It took them a few days to get back to me, but they invited me to resend the fixed manuscript, which I did, and they uploaded the new one (again, a few days) so now they are all curly. 

Thanks for all the noms! I'll also let you know my final stats when I'm done on Wed!


----------



## stillmyheart

PZoro said:


> I'm two days into the program now and nowhere near that Hot and Trending List.
> 
> Was just wondering - how many page views on average do you need to make it to the list?
> 
> Did anybody get selected without doing paid advertising?


Page views isn't the only thing that goes into Hot & Trending, it's a combination of things (views, nominations, I think even the amount of time people spend on your campaign page). Like most things with KS, it's a mystery XD

And I got selected without paying a penny for advertising, so it's definitely possible


----------



## R M Rowan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Two of my nominations came open, so I hit up Snow Song and What It Is. Good luck to you both! R. M. Rowan, love that cover on Snow Song!
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of my campaign. I feel like it's tanking, because the numbers have been lower than I was hoping for. At the same time, I've spent time each day on the H&T list. It's only day three. Maybe I should try to chill out about it.


Thank you very much! I really appreciate it, and thank you for the cover critique! It always helps to have in-house graphic artists. 
FYI: my numbers are lower than I'd hoped, BUT we have/had a major election, veterans day, and Thanksgiving to compete against, not to mention decorating, shopping etc. I think if I try KS again, I'll experiment with a less busy time of year just to see how it goes. Data is Manna.


----------



## Lara B

PZoro said:


> I'm two days into the program now and nowhere near that Hot and Trending List.
> 
> Was just wondering - how many page views on average do you need to make it to the list?
> 
> Did anybody get selected without doing paid advertising?


I did not pay for any advertising. As Mary said, not a penny


----------



## RWhite7699

PZoro said:


> I'm two days into the program now and nowhere near that Hot and Trending List.
> 
> Was just wondering - how many page views on average do you need to make it to the list?
> 
> Did anybody get selected without doing paid advertising?
> [/quo
> 
> If you don't hit hot and trending sooner, you will be sure to hit it on your last few days. Almost everybody does. That's why I think your nominations are the main factor in h & t. Most everybody gets most of their nominations toward the end of their campaign. I once paid $100 for a Goodreads ad, and it got me nowhere. FB is your best, but not only, source. Good luck. Got your book on Steve's list yet?


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Folks, my FB fan page was the single greatest reason for my explosion of page views and H&T. Twitter wasn't even close. 

I had over 500 shares, 4k likes, and soooo many messages and comments. Stick to FB. Twitter, meh.


----------



## papercarver65

James Ward said:


> I'd just like to say thank you to everyone here who supported Libya Story. I've tried to thank people personally as I've gone along, but I may have missed someone out, so apologies.
> 
> My stats are:
> 
> Page views: 673
> Hours in H&T: 98
> Internal/ external: 33/67.
> 
> Almost exactly half of my page views (335) came in the first five days when I ran a Facebook ad. It didn't get me into H&T, though.
> 
> I only hit H&T in the last five days. For the last three days, I was in there 24 hours a day, yet my page-views during that time never rose above 54.


Thanks for sharing your stats. It's really helpful to see the variety of results and the effect of paid adv.


----------



## SG

After planning to kick back and relax and what not, had a weird, distraction-filled day today  I started spreading the word about the campaign to friends and family and before I knew it I was too tired to get my daily 1000 words in. At least set up my HeadTalker campaign (although messed up the layout) https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/

Planning to get the newsletter out tomorrow. It'll be a better, more-structured day, I hope.


----------



## papercarver65

sgbasu said:


> After planning to kick back and relax and what not, had a weird, distraction-filled day today  I started spreading the word about the campaign to friends and family and before I knew it I was too tired to get my daily 1000 words in. At least set up my HeadTalker campaign (although messed up the layout) https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/
> 
> Planning to get the newsletter out tomorrow. It'll be a better, more-structured day, I hope.


I just supported your campaign. I've never heard of headtalker before. Let us know if it helps!


----------



## SG

papercarver65 said:


> I just supported your campaign. I've never heard of headtalker before. Let us know if it helps!


Thank you SOOOOO much! Well, I first heard of HeadTalker here not too long ago either. It's my first time using it and no idea how much help it would be. Simply trying to dot the "i"s etc.


----------



## PZoro

stillmyheart said:


> Page views isn't the only thing that goes into Hot & Trending, it's a combination of things (views, nominations, I think even the amount of time people spend on your campaign page). Like most things with KS, it's a mystery XD
> 
> And I got selected without paying a penny for advertising, so it's definitely possible
> 
> Ooooh! What a small world.
> I nominated your book, and I know it was selected. What drew me in was the first chapter. It was brilliantly done.


----------



## PZoro

Lara B said:


> I did not pay for any advertising. As Mary said, not a penny


That makes me feel better. I am following the discussions from the beginning and learning a lot. Wish I had joined KBoards earlier.


----------



## PZoro

RWhite7699 said:


> PZoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm two days into the program now and nowhere near that Hot and Trending List.
> 
> Was just wondering - how many page views on average do you need to make it to the list?
> 
> Did anybody get selected without doing paid advertising?
> [/quo
> 
> If you don't hit hot and trending sooner, you will be sure to hit it on your last few days. Almost everybody does. That's why I think your nominations are the main factor in h & t. Most everybody gets most of their nominations toward the end of their campaign. I once paid $100 for a Goodreads ad, and it got me nowhere. FB is your best, but not only, source. Good luck. Got your book on Steve's list yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm encouraged. Let me check if I'm on Steve's list.
Click to expand...


----------



## lauramg_1406

I'm still nominating (and supporting headtalker  campaigns!) 

Should also be ready to press publish on my reject today!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm still nominating (and supporting headtalker campaigns!)
> 
> Should also be ready to press publish on my reject today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Laura, the best of Irish to you. I'm looking forward to reading it.
James, thanks for sharing your stats and good luck.
Hello to all the new faces, I look forward to reading and saving when I've a spare slot. 6 days left for moi. Just nominated Snow Song, thanks Steve for the list


----------



## lauramg_1406

JennyOBrien said:


> Laura, the best of Irish to you. I'm looking forward to reading it.
> James, thanks for sharing your stats and good luck.
> Hello to all the new faces, I look forward to reading and saving when I've a spare slot. 6 days left for moi. Just nominated Snow Song, thanks Steve for the list


Thank you! I'm nervous but only having minor jitters about it! I just hope people actually like it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's funny that this thread is so amazingly long that certain questions have begun to surface again and again. Let me try and address a couple of recent questions.

On spending money for your Kindle Scout campaign - Okay, so I spent maybe ten bucks on a couple of Fiverr promotions for Kelpie Dreams. The Fiverr promotions helped a little bit but not a whole lot. Was it worth spending? Oh heck, I don't know. I am always a bit of a sucker for turning over rocks to see what I can find underneath them. On the whole, I wouldn't recommend spending too much money on your Kindle Scout campaign - but then again, I'm a cheapskate.

On HeadTalker - well, I talk about these sort of campaigns a fair bit. I did use HeadTalker once during my Kelpie Dreams campaign and it boosted my page views considerably by 107 views, which seemed to push the campaign back into the Hot & Trending for the following 3 days. So, for me and my own Kindle Scout campaign, HeadTalker definitely came through. It doesn't take a lot of effort to create a campaign and you don't have to spend any money doing it.

You have to understand, when I was going through my campaign I had decided that I was going to try anything that I could afford to try. I was determined not to overthink the whole issue. I was furiously throwing whatever I could, praying that SOMETHING was going to stick.

Hey, I never said I was a brilliant indie-publishing genius, did I?


As for Kindle Scout in general? Well, yes, Kindle Scout has made me money, in that I received that fat advance check which STILL represents the single most successful day I have EVER experienced with my indie publishing efforts. I don't believe it has done a whole lot more for the sales of my other books, but I have release one follow-up short story in the series which has met with a bit of scattered success, and I am working on what looks to be growing into a second novel-length entry in the Kelpie series. I am hoping that with a little bit of luck I can get two more Kelpie books out there by the summer and make some serious promotional efforts. Unfortunately, Kelpie Dreams still hasn't sold through the initial advance. By my calculations I still need to sell about 300 more copies before the initial $1500.00 will be paid off.

Understand - there are folks who have paid off that $1500.00 in the first month, so don't judge the program by just my meager efforts.

Would I do it all over again?

You bet. It still was the biggest check I ever received from Kindle, so far.

Would I do it again with another book?

You bet. Having my book in Kindle Press has NOT hurt my publishing efforts at all.

The truth is this. If I wrote faster I would make more money. If I promoted better I would make more money. If I wrote better stories I would make more money. If I purchased better covers I would make more money. Any lack of success can be attributed DIRECTLY to me and only me.

Now let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
5 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
5 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
5 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
6 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
7 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
9 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
9 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
13 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
15 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
15 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
19 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
19 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
21 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
26 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
26 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
26 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
28 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
28 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

(and dang it, given my personal history, SNOW SONG made me well up and cry, just reading the sample. Good luck and hope you win.)


----------



## lauramg_1406

I have a random observation from proofing my MS that I just wanted to share with someone...

So I'm currently on pg 129 (of 155, so nearly there!) And have just noticed that I've never once explicitly said my MC's age. You can work it out by reading (there are flashbacks that have a specified time frame and the characters talk about when she was 17 at one point) but I just haven't written it.

Then again it's first person narrative so it's not like she's going to go around thinking "I'm 23 (or 24, can't quite remember without working it out!)"

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> The truth is this. If I wrote faster I would make more money. If I promoted better I would make more money. If I wrote better stories I would make more money. If I purchased better covers I would make more money. Any lack of success can be attributed DIRECTLY to me and only me.


You may be being too hard on yourself about the writing better stories part. (You're on my TBR, so at some point I'll probably be able to provide more concrete reassurance.)  I do like your covers, so I'm not sure how much more money would help there.

As for writing faster and promoting more, that's true of almost everyone. The problem is that self publishing, like teaching (which I did for 36 years), is a bottomless-pit job--no matter how much you do, you could always be doing more. Every writer has to decide how much he or she can reasonably do given other commitments and desires, do that much, and be happy with what comes.

Self publishing is not "a machine that would go of itself." I do find that if I slow down, sales slow down. On the other hand, even in retirement, I can't work every hour of every day on it and still maintain a happy and healthy lifestyle. Nobody can, although a few people try, some of them successfully. For those of us whose income is not dependent on self publishing, it's a balancing act. Want more sales? You can have them--for a price.

My grandfather worked himself to death. My father worked himself into illness, at the very least. I retired relatively young in part because I could see my life going the same way. Then I found myself becoming as obsessive about self publishing as I had been about teaching. The difference is that if I didn't put enough energy into teaching, others would suffer. If I don't put enough energy into self publishing, I'm really the only one affected (unless you count the handful of fans waiting for the next book).

I fear I'm sort of hijacking Steve's post, and I don't mean to say self publishing is not worth working hard at. It is--just make sure to keep your expectations reasonable, and your life in balance. If you have a few books out and are selling at least one a day, you've already far exceeded what most people will do. If your life doesn't depend on your making more money in self publishing, there's certainly nothing wrong with striving to do better, as long as you don't sacrifice more important elements in your life.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

My current nominations are:

What It Is by Kit Sergeant
Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> On spending money for your Kindle Scout campaign - Okay, so I spent maybe ten bucks on a couple of Fiverr promotions for Kelpie Dreams. The Fiverr promotions helped a little bit but not a whole lot. Was it worth spending? Oh heck, I don't know. I am always a bit of a sucker for turning over rocks to see what I can find underneath them. On the whole, I wouldn't recommend spending too much money on your Kindle Scout campaign - but then again, I'm a cheapskate.


How much you spend depends upon your goals. We've pretty well established that the campaign stats have little impact on which books are selected, so if your primary goal is selection and/or you have a very limited budget, then don't worry about buying a lot of advertising. If your book is a winner in the eyes of the KS editors, it won't matter whether you're hot and trending 90% of the time or 10% of the time.

What investing in your KS campaign may help is your eventual launch, whether it was picked or not. I spent a fair amount on ads of various kinds, and when I wasn't selected, I felt at first as if that money might have been wasted. Reports about whether or not the Scout exposure really helped a book were mixed.

Then I launched the book and was amazed. In one week I sold as many books as my second most successful launch sold in the first month. After about two weeks, I've now passed how much that other book sold in the first five months. Yes, I know better how to promote now, and those promotions are definitely producing results, but I've used some of the same promoters before, and the ones I'm repeating are producing three to four times the sales they normally have. The book also sold quite a few before any launch promos were even running. Yes, I think the book is good--but my others were good, too. The only obvious variable that could account for this much difference is the exposure I got in Kindle Scout.

Another piece of evidence is the also boughts. Normally, my also bought lists include quite a few of my own books, which is normal. A lot of people over the last four years have purchased more than one title, especially since most of the books are in one series. I'm sure some of my regular readers have picked up the new one, too, but they have been so outweighed by others that none of my books are showing in the new one's also bought list at all. (I just checked again to be sure.) That can only mean one thing: I'm reaching a large number of new readers, people previously unfamiliar with my writing. Yes, such people are obviously finding my books all the time--but at a trickle. This is more like a flood.

Obviously, you shouldn't spend more than you can afford on KS promotion, but if there is some money in the budget for that, it might be a good investment. Obviously, your results may vary.


----------



## lauramg_1406

No going back now! Just hit the publish button!










Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## C. J. Sears

Morning, guys. Day 3 went better than Day 2 with 50 more views. Someone asked about Reddit, so here's the stats (that I know) from my ad:

On the Reddit ad page itself:

3941 Impressions (not sure what this really means)
12 clicks

I targeted six specific subreddits. Who's looking at my page on Kindle Scout?

13 from r/horror
9 from r/resident evil
5 from r/writing
4 from the front page
2 from r/twin peaks
2 from r/lovecraft

As you can see, # of clicks on Reddit was somehow less than the number of views on KS. Is it successful? Not sure yet, but it's more eyes on the campaign and it certainly helped yesterday's stats.

My facebook ad (new one, better targeted) is engaging a fastly growing number of people and I have hopes that it will have a great impact on page views/nominations.

Now that two spots are free on my nominations list, will add a couple more of you guys (and let you know which).

Let's hope today is even better for all of us!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> No going back now! Just hit the publish button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Morning, guys. Day 3 went better than Day 2 with 50 more views. Someone asked about Reddit, so here's the stats (that I know) from my ad:
> 
> On the Reddit ad page itself:
> 
> 3941 Impressions (not sure what this really means)
> 12 clicks
> 
> I targeted six specific subreddits. Who's looking at my page on Kindle Scout?
> 
> 13 from r/horror
> 9 from r/resident evil
> 5 from r/writing
> 4 from the front page
> 2 from r/twin peaks
> 2 from r/lovecraft
> 
> As you can see, # of clicks on Reddit was somehow less than the number of views on KS. Is it successful? Not sure yet, but it's more eyes on the campaign and it certainly helped yesterday's stats.
> 
> My facebook ad (new one, better targeted) is engaging a fastly growing number of people and I have hopes that it will have a great impact on page views/nominations.
> 
> Now that two spots are free on my nominations list, will add a couple more of you guys (and let you know which).
> 
> Let's hope today is even better for all of us!


Good information to have! I'm not familiar with Reddit and didn't even realize you could advertise there.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

CRex896 said:


> Morning, guys. Day 3 went better than Day 2 with 50 more views. Someone asked about Reddit, so here's the stats (that I know) from my ad:
> 
> On the Reddit ad page itself:
> 
> 3941 Impressions (not sure what this really means)
> 12 clicks
> 
> I targeted six specific subreddits. Who's looking at my page on Kindle Scout?
> 
> 13 from r/horror
> 9 from r/resident evil
> 5 from r/writing
> 4 from the front page
> 2 from r/twin peaks
> 2 from r/lovecraft
> 
> As you can see, # of clicks on Reddit was somehow less than the number of views on KS. Is it successful? Not sure yet, but it's more eyes on the campaign and it certainly helped yesterday's stats.
> 
> My facebook ad (new one, better targeted) is engaging a fastly growing number of people and I have hopes that it will have a great impact on page views/nominations.
> 
> Now that two spots are free on my nominations list, will add a couple more of you guys (and let you know which).
> 
> Let's hope today is even better for all of us!


Reading your first pages on KS now. Good luck on your campaign & thanks for sharing your advertising information with us!


----------



## George Stratford

lauramg_1406 said:


> I have a random observation from proofing my MS that I just wanted to share with someone...
> 
> So I'm currently on pg 129 (of 155, so nearly there!) And have just noticed that I've never once explicitly said my MC's age. You can work it out by reading (there are flashbacks that have a specified time frame and the characters talk about when she was 17 at one point) but I just haven't written it.
> 
> Then again it's first person narrative so it's not like she's going to go around thinking "I'm 23 (or 24, can't quite remember without working it out!)"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Hi Laura. Only just read this post, and your later one saying you've already hit the publish button. But here are my thoughts on this anyway; they might just provide some food for thought in later works.

Even in first person viewpoint it's not always unnatural for someone to state their exact age. For example, they could be thinking: 'I don't know what's the matter with me? I'm thirty-three years old and still react like a child in situations like this.' Indeed, someone else could say virtually the same thing to them in direct dialogue. There could also be internal or external references to a specific birthday that took place last week/month/year. In reality, there must be thousands of way to let a character's age drift out naturally.

At the end of the day though, I don't think pinpointing an precise age is always vital unless it is needed as a plot device. Like you say, readers can usually be relied on to make a pretty accurate assessment of their own from what else you write about your character.


----------



## lauramg_1406

George Stratford said:


> Hi Laura. Only just read this post, and your later one saying you've already hit the publish button. But here are my thoughts on this anyway; they might just provide some food for thought in later works.
> 
> Even in first person viewpoint it's not always unnatural for someone to state their exact age. For example, they could be thinking: 'I don't know what's the matter with me? I'm thirty-three years old and still react like a child in situations like this.' Indeed, someone else could say virtually the same thing to them in direct dialogue. There could also be internal or external references to a specific birthday that took place last week/month/year. In reality, there must be thousands of way to let a character's age drift out naturally.
> 
> At the end of the day though, I don't think pinpointing an precise age is always vital unless it is needed as a plot device. Like you say, readers can usually be relied on to make a pretty accurate assessment of their own from what else you write about your character.


Thank you George! Like you say, I pretty much decided it really didn't matter. Context puts my MC in her 20s too (as well as flashbacks). Plus I did outright say that the love interest is 25. Her age is actually kind of unimportant so I wasn't going to force putting it in!

The preorder has already gone live which is really kind of freaky!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lies-Beneath-Laura-Greenwood-ebook/dp/B01N778J7W/

Cue nerves! I also have feelers out for reviews so...fingers crossed it'll all be okay!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## George Stratford

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you George! Like you say, I pretty much decided it really didn't matter. Context puts my MC in her 20s too (as well as flashbacks). Plus I did outright say that the love interest is 25. Her age is actually kind of unimportant so I wasn't going to force putting it in!
> 
> The preorder has already gone live which is really kind of freaky!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lies-Beneath-Laura-Greenwood-ebook/dp/B01N778J7W/
> 
> Cue nerves! I also have feelers out for reviews so...fingers crossed it'll all be okay!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Good luck with it, Laura. I hope you get lots of pre-orders. I'm sure your KS experience has helped a lot in spreading the word for you.


----------



## SG

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm still nominating (and supporting headtalker campaigns!)
> 
> Should also be ready to press publish on my reject today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thank you, Laura and everyone else here who supported my Headtalker. I am up to 15 supporters now, still needing 10 more.

Good luck with your book, Laura. I'm sure it'll do great


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> No going back now! Just hit the publish button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


YAY! Best of luck to you!


----------



## SG

Pearls of wisdom, Steve and Bill.

What baffles me most about self-publishing is what causes sudden flurry of activity and my books start selling ten-a-day even when I'm not running a promo. Then, flatlines and even a promo doesn't do anything to revive it. I can't seem to find the cause for the effect. If only I understood more.

About the KS campaign: I don't want to spend massive amounts of cash on it. But if there are small things that'll help (and I don't know of any effective KS promo yet), I'm willing to do it. The fact remains though, stats aren't everything. So, isn't it better to conserve the cash for promos later?

My first days stats: 
0 HT
70 Page views

Not entirely shabby cause all I did was announce here and tell a few friends. But then, the book is on the "new" charts so a few clicks must be coming in from KS as well.


----------



## stillmyheart

PZoro said:


> Ooooh! What a small world.
> I nominated your book, and I know it was selected. What drew me in was the first chapter. It was brilliantly done.


Oh, thank you! That's awesome XD


----------



## JennyOBrien

Laura, thanks for the link, I've pre-ordered and will leave you a review when I can x


----------



## R M Rowan

RaffertyBlack said:


> My current nominations are:
> 
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Patricia KC

My 30 days wrapped up last night and the waiting begins.

Final stats:
Page views: 924
Hours in H&T: 162
Internal/External: 40/60

Because I'm a wonk, I tracked my daily stats in a spread sheet that pulled out a few more numbers from the stats Amazon provides. If you're interested:

Over half my page views (473, 35%/65% int/ext) were in the first three days.

95 H&T hours were in the first five days, which accounted for 533 page views.

My lowest page view day with H&T hours was Day 5, with 19 views, 12 internal and 7 external, and 17 hours in H&T.

Days 6-27 had two days with 0 total views. Five days had 0 internal views but had external views. Most of these occurred later, when the book was farther back in the genre lists. Only 8 days in this period hit double digits, only two had 50+ views. On day 27, there was one stray hour in H&T.

TCM hit H&T in the wee hours of the morning of Day 28 and stayed there until the end, a 66 hour run. However, these three days only account for 124 page views (totaled) with 67 on the last day. The int/ext is 85% int, 15% ext.

Overall, the only days my internal page views beat the external was when the book was in one of the featured lists--H&T, Recently Added, or Ending Soon.

I didn't pay for any advertising. My first three days were due to a single FB post, which was well shared by my relatively small friends group. I did additional FB posts on days 10 and 26, but the first one had pretty much saturated that group. I did a couple of blog posts, and a couple of tweets. A writer friend did a blog post, and another shared the info in some forum.

Now it's in the hands of the Scout editorial staff.

Once again, thank you all for your nominations and the info you share here.


----------



## lauramg_1406

JennyOBrien said:


> Laura, thanks for the link, I've pre-ordered and will leave you a review when I can x


Thank you! I'm happy to send you a link to a free copy if you want to cancel the preorder!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I placed one ad with FB for my campaign. It's been running for 2 weeks. I wake up today to a notification that they'd disapproved my ad because it was too sexually suggestive and bared too much skin. I couldn't believe it. Especially in comparison to the other ads currently running on the site. My cover shows only a woman's back shoulder. All I can wonder is what overzealous FB employee decided to do this. The only reason it bothers me is because the ad has been extremely successful thus far. Chameleons had been in H&T for 13 consecutive days because of this one ad. As soon as FB stopped running it, Chameleons dropped off H&T. I wonder if I should just let it be or appeal the decision.


----------



## SG

RaffertyBlack said:


> I placed one ad with FB for my campaign. It's been running for 2 weeks. I wake up today to a notification that they'd disapproved my ad because it was too sexually suggestive and bared too much skin. I couldn't believe it. Especially in comparison to the other ads currently running on the site. My cover shows only a woman's back shoulder. All I can wonder is what overzealous FB employee decided to do this. The only reason it bothers me is because the ad has been extremely successful thus far. Chameleons had been in H&T for 13 consecutive days because of this one ad. As soon as FB stopped running it, Chameleons dropped off H&T. I wonder if I should just let it be or appeal the decision.


If it was working so well for you and if there are other ads that are showing equal/more skin, then why not appeal it?

It's good to know that FB ads work well.


----------



## C. J. Sears

RaffertyBlack said:


> Reading your first pages on KS now. Good luck on your campaign & thanks for sharing your advertising information with us!


Thank you and you're welcome. Honestly, I'm glad that promotion there seems to be working on some level even considering how little I paid for it. $10 worth is at least doing something.

Current nominations:

_What It Is
Snow Song
Love, Lies, & Clones_

_Snow Song_ is probably going to be too depressing for me to actually read, but the prose was strong. I like _Love, Lies, & Clones_ premise, so I hope it pans out.

PatriciaKC: I really enjoyed what I read of _The Ceiling Man_ and hope it gets selected.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

sgbasu said:


> If it was working so well for you and if there are other ads that are showing equal/more skin, then why not appeal it?
> 
> It's good to know that FB ads work well.


Thanks! I think they work well if you properly target. Every little bit of awareness helps. I am an unknown.


----------



## SG

Woohoo!!! I'm Hot and Trending, folks!

Super excited. Well, not because of the HT status because I know I'll drop out of that quickly, but because I was able to propel the book into it. 

It was all because of my newsletter. A quick snapshot of the situation - I sent out the email to my subscribers at 11:01, and at 11:40 The Eternity Prophecy was trending. I checked the engagement stats on Mailchimp - 69 clicks.

So I'm guessing, it's not only how many clicks that matter, but also how quickly they come in that makes a difference.


----------



## Patricia KC

RaffertyBlack said:


> I placed one ad with FB for my campaign. It's been running for 2 weeks. I wake up today to a notification that they'd disapproved my ad because it was too sexually suggestive and bared too much skin. I couldn't believe it. Especially in comparison to the other ads currently running on the site. My cover shows only a woman's back shoulder. All I can wonder is what overzealous FB employee decided to do this. The only reason it bothers me is because the ad has been extremely successful thus far. Chameleons had been in H&T for 13 consecutive days because of this one ad. As soon as FB stopped running it, Chameleons dropped off H&T. I wonder if I should just let it be or appeal the decision.


Appeal it. It's possible (probable, even) someone who saw the ad complained and the ad's approval was removed automatically, with no human intervention on FB's part.


----------



## Jasperwocky

Patricia KC said:


> My 30 days wrapped up last night and the waiting begins.
> 
> Final stats:
> Page views: 924
> Hours in H&T: 162
> Internal/External: 40/60
> 
> Because I'm a wonk, I tracked my daily stats in a spread sheet that pulled out a few more numbers from the stats Amazon provides. If you're interested:
> 
> Over half my page views (473, 35%/65% int/ext) were in the first three days.
> 
> 95 H&T hours were in the first five days, which accounted for 533 page views.
> 
> My lowest page view day with H&T hours was Day 5, with 19 views, 12 internal and 7 external, and 17 hours in H&T.
> 
> Days 6-27 had two days with 0 total views. Five days had 0 internal views but had external views. Most of these occurred later, when the book was farther back in the genre lists. Only 8 days in this period hit double digits, only two had 50+ views. On day 27, there was one stray hour in H&T.
> 
> TCM hit H&T in the wee hours of the morning of Day 28 and stayed there until the end, a 66 hour run. However, these three days only account for 124 page views (totaled) with 67 on the last day. The int/ext is 85% int, 15% ext.
> 
> Overall, the only days my internal page views beat the external was when the book was in one of the featured lists--H&T, Recently Added, or Ending Soon.
> 
> I didn't pay for any advertising. My first three days were due to a single FB post, which was well shared by my relatively small friends group. I did additional FB posts on days 10 and 26, but the first one had pretty much saturated that group. I did a couple of blog posts, and a couple of tweets. A writer friend did a blog post, and another shared the info in some forum.
> 
> Now it's in the hands of the Scout editorial staff.
> 
> Once again, thank you all for your nominations and the info you share here.


Thanks for this breakdown. Your stats for the last three days is more evidence suggesting that H&T depends less on how many people see your page and and more on what they do there.

Hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## R M Rowan

I'm all filled up with

What It Is by Kit Sergeant
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz

All three look great! If we don't have at least one chosen from this trio, I'll be highly surprised and thoroughly confused. Good luck!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Steve Vernon said:


> The truth is this. If I wrote faster I would make more money. If I promoted better I would make more money. If I wrote better stories I would make more money. If I purchased better covers I would make more money. Any lack of success can be attributed DIRECTLY to me and only me.
> 
> (and dang it, given my personal history, SNOW SONG made me well up and cry, just reading the sample. Good luck and hope you win.)


Steve, the fact that you take personal responsibility for your Kindle Scout experience is one I admire very much. I feel the same way. I'm happy that I'm able to self-publish and I happy for the opportunity to submit to KS.

Also, I totally agree. SNOW SONG is very well written. One of those stories where I really want to know what's going to happen next. If KS doesn't choose to publish it, then I truly do not know what they're looking for. 

Here's my current list of nominations. 
What It Is by Kit Sergeant
Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes


----------



## Patricia KC

CRex896 said:


> PatriciaKC: I really enjoyed what I read of _The Ceiling Man_ and hope it gets selected.


Thank you!



Jasperwocky said:


> Thanks for this breakdown. Your stats for the last three days is more evidence suggesting that H&T depends less on how many people see your page and and more on what they do there.
> 
> Hope you hear good news soon!


My suspicion is the H&T hours were the result of previous "Saves" being converted to nominations. That can be done from the Saved Books list without revisiting the book's page.

My other suspicion is that, just like any other publisher, the final decision comes down to one thing, "Can we make money off of this book?" We'll see what they think.


----------



## R M Rowan

Steve Vernon said:


> (and dang it, given my personal history, SNOW SONG made me well up and cry, just reading the sample. Good luck and hope you win.)


Thank you for all you do, Steve. You're a rock! 
Your reaction to SNOW SONG is the one thing I feared would sink my chances. Most people read to escape and this drags you right into the muck. However, it wrote itself. It wanted out of the box, so to speak, and I obliged. There are touches of personal things all through that book. I think that's why it came so easily. Writing is therapy!



AnitaLouise said:


> Also, I totally agree. SNOW SONG is very well written. One of those stories where I really want to know what's going to happen next. If KS doesn't choose to publish it, then I truly do not know what they're looking for.


Thank you, AnitaLouise, and everyone else who has taken the time to nominate. Though I would love to be chosen, I realize the tremendous competition I'm up against. I'm keeping it real!


----------



## lauramg_1406

I've set up an instafreebie, to try and get some early reviews, so if anyone here wants a copy (no pressure to review!) then please, help yourselves! Your support and advice have been invaluable! (https://www.instafreebie.com/free/L3P4W)

I also have a couple of headtalker campaigns set up (which is the first time I've done one, so this could be interesting!) 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/0-99-what-lies-beneath-the-ma/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/what-lies-beneath-the-mask/


----------



## marissamarchan

Hello everyone. I would really appreciate it very much if you could check out my new book, My Runaway Bride, A Spoiled Brats Romance Novel Book 2, submitted to Kindle Scout and hopefully, maybe, nominate it if you liked it? Thank you and have a great day. Please visit http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4


----------



## RWhite7699

RaffertyBlack said:


> [size=18pt]My current nominations are:
> 
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> 
> Good luck to everyone![/size
> 
> Ditto to that!!


----------



## JennyOBrien

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you! I'm happy to send you a link to a free copy if you want to cancel the preorder!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


That's kind Laura but the purchase stands, it will be of more benefit if the review is from a verified sale, but I've downloaded too so, if I get a chance I can post the review on your pub day (the 1st right?)


----------



## lauramg_1406

JennyOBrien said:


> That's kind Laura but the purchase stands, it will be of more benefit if the review is from a verified sale, but I've downloaded too so, if I get a chance I can post the review on your pub day (the 1st right?)


Thank you! That's so nice of you! Yes I've gone for the 1st! Seemed safest after everyone started mentioning Thanksgiving not being a good time to release (we don't celebrate it here so I didn't think about it!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

lauramg_1406 said:


> I also have a couple of headtalker campaigns set up (which is the first time I've done one, so this could be interesting!)
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/0-99-what-lies-beneath-the-ma/
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/what-lies-beneath-the-mask/


Supported both campaigns  All the best!


----------



## lauramg_1406

sgbasu said:


> Supported both campaigns  All the best!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarter

marissamarchan said:


> I didn't pay for any advertising. I was tempted, but I didn't. Maybe because I wanted to see if I could do it myself and excited to see where it would take me. It's a great challenge. I harassed my co-workers, family, friends and book groups, instead. lol. I'm sure they're p*ssed at me now. Thank you for having me here. This is the first time I felt relieved sharing my experience without any 'outsider' reading my post. I feel like I'm being supported by my fellow authors; sharing the same hardship as we promote our work.
> 
> You can check out my book here: http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4 Thank you and take care always.


This is such a wonderful group, and I'm so grateful for how generous people are with their knowledge. It's so interesting to see such a variety of experiences that people have with the program. 

Although I don't have a campaign running currently, I still read the posts and nominate--and I'm rooting for everyone!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

R M Rowan said:


> I'm all filled up with
> 
> What It Is by Kit Sergeant
> Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 
> All three look great! If we don't have at least one chosen from this trio, I'll be highly surprised and thoroughly confused. Good luck!





CRex896 said:


> Thank you and you're welcome. Honestly, I'm glad that promotion there seems to be working on some level even considering how little I paid for it. $10 worth is at least doing something.
> 
> Current nominations:
> 
> _What It Is
> Snow Song
> Love, Lies, & Clones_
> 
> _Snow Song_ is probably going to be too depressing for me to actually read, but the prose was strong. I like _Love, Lies, & Clones_ premise, so I hope it pans out.


WOO HOO! It's finally my turn . Thank you to everyone for the support. This group has been fantastic!


----------



## Steve Vernon

R M Rowan said:


> Thank you for all you do, Steve. You're a rock!
> Your reaction to SNOW SONG is the one thing I feared would sink my chances. Most people read to escape and this drags you right into the muck. However, it wrote itself. It wanted out of the box, so to speak, and I obliged. There are touches of personal things all through that book. I think that's why it came so easily. Writing is therapy!


I wouldn't worry too much about tough subject matter like this. I read to escape as well, but sometimes I also like to read to help get in touch with deeper emotions. The book is well-written, from what I read. You have a strong chance.


----------



## akscribe

CRex896 said:


> Morning, guys. Day 3 went better than Day 2 with 50 more views. Someone asked about Reddit, so here's the stats (that I know) from my ad:
> 
> On the Reddit ad page itself:
> 
> 3941 Impressions (not sure what this really means)
> 12 clicks
> 
> I targeted six specific subreddits. Who's looking at my page on Kindle Scout?
> 
> 13 from r/horror
> 9 from r/resident evil
> 5 from r/writing
> 4 from the front page
> 2 from r/twin peaks
> 2 from r/lovecraft
> 
> As you can see, # of clicks on Reddit was somehow less than the number of views on KS. Is it successful? Not sure yet, but it's more eyes on the campaign and it certainly helped yesterday's stats.
> 
> My facebook ad (new one, better targeted) is engaging a fastly growing number of people and I have hopes that it will have a great impact on page views/nominations.
> 
> Now that two spots are free on my nominations list, will add a couple more of you guys (and let you know which).
> 
> Let's hope today is even better for all of us!


I'll have to check into the Reddit option. I like how you can target your audience.

Really, our goal is to attract readers who will engage with our material. A click doesn't always mean genuine interest!

No company is better at analyzing data than Amazon, and I'm sure that factors into their decision.

Katherine

(I may write traditional mysteries, but I love Twin Peaks!)


----------



## MarilynVix

Had some of my nominations open up. Added "Englishwoman In Paris" and "Cowboy Sanctuary". I'm a sucker for another Paris story, and have been looking over some other cowboy stories since I've been submitting to Harlequin too. 

Good luck everyone in November. I've noticed only two stories picked so far for November. Fingers crossed they want more titles to finish the catalog for the end of the year. I was looking at picks for November 2015, and it was 12. So, really scratching my head of what is going on. There were 7 titles picked last December.


----------



## Kyla S

R M Rowan said:


> Your reaction to SNOW SONG is the one thing I feared would sink my chances. Most people read to escape and this drags you right into the muck. However, it wrote itself. It wanted out of the box, so to speak, and I obliged. There are touches of personal things all through that book. I think that's why it came so easily. Writing is therapy!


I just nominated Snow Song. And I'm nervous about the serious, gritty subject of my book, too, RM Rowan. My book has also been in my heart for over a decade and needed to be told. We'll just have to see how much the KS editors like to cry when they read, lol.

Patricia, I really enjoyed The Ceiling Man's excerpt. Here's to hoping you get an acceptance, because I want a free copy.


----------



## Kyla S

For those of you who have done Facebook ads or boosted a FB post about your Kindle Scout book, could you share how you worded the post? The only post I've done is on my personal account, and I'm not sure what to write for a boosted post. Thanks!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kyla S said:


> For those of you who have done Facebook ads or boosted a FB post about your Kindle Scout book, could you share how you worded the post? The only post I've done is on my personal account, and I'm not sure what to write for a boosted post. Thanks!


This is what I used:









Not convinced by the effectiveness of it, but my page views did drop when it stopped running (I had a 14 day option)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RaffertyBlack said:


> I placed one ad with FB for my campaign. It's been running for 2 weeks. I wake up today to a notification that they'd disapproved my ad because it was too sexually suggestive and bared too much skin. I couldn't believe it. Especially in comparison to the other ads currently running on the site. My cover shows only a woman's back shoulder. All I can wonder is what overzealous FB employee decided to do this. The only reason it bothers me is because the ad has been extremely successful thus far. Chameleons had been in H&T for 13 consecutive days because of this one ad. As soon as FB stopped running it, Chameleons dropped off H&T. I wonder if I should just let it be or appeal the decision.


What a stupid fb decision. Don't stress too much about it. I haven't ran any ads and I have been on the H&T nearly all the time since day three. We have been side by side for days now. People are clicking on our books without ads. Besides, we all know stats aren't all that important at being picked. If FB sticks to their removal, keep going!
All the best!!!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> What a stupid fb decision. Don't stress too much about it. I haven't ran any ads and I have been on the H&T nearly all the time since day three. We have been side by side for days now. People are clicking on our books without ads. Besides, we all know stats aren't all that important at being picked. If FB sticks to their removal, keep going!
> All the best!!!


You're absolutely right about that. Good luck on your campaign!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning Kindle Scouts!

Now let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
4 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
4 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
4 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
5 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
6 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
8 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
8 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
12 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
14 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
14 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
18 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
18 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
20 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
25 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
25 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
27 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
27 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

MarilynVix said:


> Had some of my nominations open up. Added "Englishwoman In Paris" and "Cowboy Sanctuary". I'm a sucker for another Paris story, and have been looking over some other cowboy stories since I've been submitting to Harlequin too.


Thank you Marilyn, I really appreciate your nomination.

Laura, I finished your book last night (storm Angus had the whole house awake) lovely story. Off to pick what's left of the shed from next door's back garden


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots open and filled them with:

What It Is by Kit Sergeant
Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes

Good luck to all three and the six still waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## PZoro

I have nominated What It Is and Cowboy Sanctuary.

There is something irresistible about cowboys on book covers, but I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kyla S said:


> I just nominated Snow Song. And I'm nervous about the serious, gritty subject of my book, too, RM Rowan. My book has also been in my heart for over a decade and needed to be told. We'll just have to see how much the KS editors like to cry when they read, lol.
> 
> Patricia, I really enjoyed The Ceiling Man's excerpt. Here's to hoping you get an acceptance, because I want a free copy.


There's a market for serious and gritty. Also, most avid readers are willing to accept some degree of variety if the book is well-written. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Good morning fellow kboarders. With 25 days left, here are the stats for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ thus far:

0 Hot & Trending
199 Page Views
-29% internal
-71% external

The specific Reddit breakdowns:

According to Reddit - 8727 impressions, 57 clicks
According to KS - 71 clicks, r/horror and r/resident evil at the top of the list

I'm starting to appreciate how a day with even slight advertising trumps a day with none. Only a single view difference between a Friday and Saturday (50 vs. 49) is pretty good, I think, even though I'm not making the hot & trending list.


----------



## R M Rowan

Kyla S said:


> I just nominated Snow Song. And I'm nervous about the serious, gritty subject of my book, too, RM Rowan. My book has also been in my heart for over a decade and needed to be told. We'll just have to see how much the KS editors like to cry when they read, lol.
> 
> Patricia, I really enjoyed The Ceiling Man's excerpt. Here's to hoping you get an acceptance, because I want a free copy.


Thank you, Kyla. I read your sample and it's incredible. It's one that sucks you in immediately. I'll truly be shocked if it's not chosen. Can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## mikkycee

It's been ten days now that I've been waiting for the fate of my book, B-X Conspiracy, in the hands of KS. It's been waiting, waiting, waiting and the waiting is been so daunting but life goes on and my writings haven't stopped.
As usual, I have nominated kboarders, What it is, Snow song and Love, lies and clone. I will nominate Cowboy sanctuary when What it is is done. Goodluck to all.


----------



## KitSarge

Thanks for all the nominations. For some reason I calculated my days wrong and thought I'd end on Tuesday, not Monday. Oh well.  I wonder what life will be like without waking up every morning to check my stats. I guess I'll be constantly checking to see that reply from Scout, although, with all the holidays/shopping days coming up, I know it won't be soon. Good luck to everyone further down the list and those still waiting for Scout's final word. It does seem strange that there haven't been more November selections...


----------



## R M Rowan

mikkycee said:


> It's been ten days now that I've been waiting for the fate of my book, B-X Conspiracy, in the hands of KS. It's been waiting, waiting, waiting and the waiting is been so daunting but life goes on and my writings haven't stopped.
> As usual, I have nominated kboarders, What it is, Snow song and Love, lies and clone. I will nominate Cowboy sanctuary when What it is is done. Goodluck to all.


Thank you, and good luck to you. It may be my imagination, but it seems they go in spurts. Quick decisions for a week and then...nothing. Here's to hoping you have an extra thing to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Thanks for all the nominations. For some reason I calculated my days wrong and thought I'd end on Tuesday, not Monday. Oh well. I wonder what life will be like without waking up every morning to check my stats. I guess I'll be constantly checking to see that reply from Scout, although, with all the holidays/shopping days coming up, I know it won't be soon. Good luck to everyone further down the list and those still waiting for Scout's final word. It does seem strange that there haven't been more November selections...


Scout moves in mysterious ways. You could get a response quickly, or they could take the whole two weeks. (Fingers crossed for good news!) And remember, November isn't over yet!

I saw your special feature on Ripley's Booklist. Do you think it helped? People who click on email links will get lumped into that amorphous general traffic category, but if your page views went up quite a bit, that would be an indicator.


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> I saw your special feature on Ripley's Booklist. Do you think it helped? People who click on email links will get lumped into that amorphous general traffic category, but if your page views went up quite a bit, that would be an indicator.


Yesterday I had 478 page views, my most yet. (ScoutBoost gave me 377). The two days before Ripley's I only had 37 and 31, so I would say a big yes for the boost, for sure. I think the question is now if they will turn into readers once the book is released- I know you had good success with that, so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## RWhite7699

Kyla S said:


> For those of you who have done Facebook ads or boosted a FB post about your Kindle Scout book, could you share how you worded the post? The only post I've done is on my personal account, and I'm not sure what to write for a boosted post. Thanks!


Just be sure you insert the word CLICK somewhere in the ad. I had literally thousands of likes on my ad (which is nice), but only nine clicks. I am glad they liked the ad, but duh! Good luck.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> Just be sure you insert the word CLICK somewhere in the ad. I had literally thousands of likes on my ad (which is nice), but only nine clicks. I am glad they liked the ad, but duh! Good luck.


The easier something is to do, the more of that behavior you see. It's easier to just hit _like_ than click to another page. People will click more, though, if they don't have to much a purchase at the end. Recently, I ran a Kindle Scout FB ad and later a new release ad. Each one ran for the same number of days and had the same budget. They were about the same book. The ad targeting was the same. Yet the first one got 44 clicks, the second one only nine. Checking out the Kindle Scout page is less threatening than actually buying the book. It is possible, though, that some of the people who saw the second ad were KS nominators who had bought before the ad started running--or so I like to tell myself!


----------



## Patricia KC

Kyla S said:


> I just nominated Snow Song. And I'm nervous about the serious, gritty subject of my book, too, RM Rowan. My book has also been in my heart for over a decade and needed to be told. We'll just have to see how much the KS editors like to cry when they read, lol.
> 
> Patricia, I really enjoyed The Ceiling Man's excerpt. Here's to hoping you get an acceptance, because I want a free copy.


Thank you!

I don't think anyone needs to worry about the serious, gritty nature of their books. KS appears to cater to a wide range of readers, and serious and gritty will be exactly what some want.

It's very strange not to get up in the morning and check stats.


----------



## Tom Swyers

lauramg_1406 said:


> This is what I used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not convinced by the effectiveness of it, but my page views did drop when it stopped running (I had a 14 day option)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I'd appeal it. But the problem is that it might take forever and a day for them to review your appeal. You might win after the conclusion of your campaign. But it would be good info for you and everyone else if you found out what bothered them, if anything.


----------



## SG

Today's stats:  13 HT, 548 Page Views, 35-65 internal to external. 
I think the rush from my newsletter will ebb today and the book will drop out of HT sometime soon. Will see. Not pushing it anywhere until tomorrow.

For everyone worried about gritty/unconventional subjects-- it's natural to worry but we probably shouldn't. My book on KS, The Eternity Prophecy (the core premise being a theocracy gone wrong) is a total departure from what I usually write, but that's what came out of me. Doesn't mean I didn't hesitate putting in up on KS though, since the tone is totally serious and it's a heavy read. But in the end I thought I'll just go with it.

Yesterday one of my newsletter subscribers wrote back--saying how she can't wait to read the book after having read the excerpt. So there'll always be people who like grittier/serious-toned stories.

PS: Snow Song is one my nominations BTW.


----------



## Jasperwocky

My launch was yesterday, glacial in heat and a pace! The few views I got were internal as I did no promotion. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1YLMK39XXM7FB

I'm still wavering about advertising but I made up an image that fits facebook's dimensions for for boosted posts.



I think I'm going to try the organic approach and if I'm still showing 0 hours in the hot and trending I'll chuck 20 quid at it.

Well done sgbasu your stats are amazing, here's hoping tomorrows push keeps you riding high!


----------



## Kyla S

R M Rowan said:


> Thank you, Kyla. I read your sample and it's incredible. It's one that sucks you in immediately. I'll truly be shocked if it's not chosen. Can't wait to read the rest!


Thanks, RM Rowan! I thought the same of yours. I enjoyed yours as well, and I love your title. 

Sgbasu, sometimes you have to write the book in your heart, writing to market be damned. I personally love serious, gritty books. Your cover is awesome, btw. Great eye-catching colors and design. And you had me at "Believe or Die." 

Thanks Laura for posting your ad. And I'll make sure I put "click" in the ad somewhere. I only have six days yet and haven't spent a single hour in H&T yet. I know stats aren't all-important, but I don't want them to be dismal either.


----------



## DLBarton

Jasperwocky said:


> My launch was yesterday, glacial in heat and a pace! The few views I got were internal as I did no promotion. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1YLMK39XXM7FB
> 
> I'm still wavering about advertising but I made up an image that fits facebook's dimensions for for boosted posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try the organic approach and if I'm still showing 0 hours in the hot and trending I'll chuck 20 quid at it.
> 
> Well done sgbasu your stats are amazing, here's hoping tomorrows push keeps you riding high!


Jasperwocky, I love your image! I was wondering how you made the 3d image of your book. Best of luck on your campaign!


----------



## akscribe

I set up a boosted post on Facebook -- you can choose who sees it by drilling down to your particular audience.  It's still "under review". 

I'll let everyone know if it was worthwhile.

Jasperwocky, I like your cover, too.  Quite good.

Katherine

PS filled nomination slots with board members!


----------



## MarilynVix

Kyla S said:


> For those of you who have done Facebook ads or boosted a FB post about your Kindle Scout book, could you share how you worded the post? The only post I've done is on my personal account, and I'm not sure what to write for a boosted post. Thanks!


Here's my boosted ad quoted:

"Now that the election is over, there is another way to make your vote count. I have submitted my Time Travel Romance, Everything For Love, to Kindle Scout. All nominators receive a free copy if it is picked for publication. I would love your support! This is my first novel, and I have been working on it for 3 years. You can read the first two chapters on the nomination profile, check out the cover and synopsis. You all have a safe and awesome election night! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/FOYZHG8OK50Y/"

I put mine up mid-election night for a week. I had 964 people reached, 54 interacted. Only 5 link clicks and like almost 50 likes. So, people tend to absorb the info more than want to click on the link. But 5 clicks is better than none. ;-) I've pretty much run out of a budget, and won't be boosting any more posts until the end. I have other things planned on FB that are interactive than just boosting a post. I work with promo people that do book events and parties. I've done one already, and have two more scheduled. You get to talk about your book that way and answer people's questions. I got a lot of compliments about the cover and interest in the book first hand. So, I think talking to people real time makes them more likely to nominate you. If you want their names, just send me a PM. They also promote my other books too. So, I have a following of fans with them.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Kyla S said:


> For those of you who have done Facebook ads or boosted a FB post about your Kindle Scout book, could you share how you worded the post? The only post I've done is on my personal account, and I'm not sure what to write for a boosted post. Thanks!


This is the ad I used









Once it resumed, I got 377 clicks in a day. Most ever. My internal/external is nearly at 50/50 now. The clicks don't always equate to nominations and that seems to be the most important factor in H&T. I'll allow it to run for the remainder of my campaign. It seems to be helping to create awareness outside of the Amazon environment.


----------



## Jasperwocky

DLBarton said:


> Jasperwocky, I love your image! I was wondering how you made the 3d image of your book. Best of luck on your campaign!


I used GIMP and this template. http://www.myebook.co.za/files/3D-Book-Template.jpg

GIMP isn't particularly intuitive and lots of people prefer photoshop, but I've been using it for years and its free. There are loads of helpful youtubers who will take you through things step by step. Just search '3d book cover tutorial gimp'


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Jasperwocky said:


> My launch was yesterday, glacial in heat and a pace! The few views I got were internal as I did no promotion. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1YLMK39XXM7FB
> 
> I'm still wavering about advertising but I made up an image that fits facebook's dimensions for for boosted posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try the organic approach and if I'm still showing 0 hours in the hot and trending I'll chuck 20 quid at it.
> 
> Well done sgbasu your stats are amazing, here's hoping tomorrows push keeps you riding high!


Love the cover and the plot. My three nomination spots are filled right now with books from this boards list, but will nominate as soon as one of my three spots become available. Good luck!


----------



## Jasperwocky

Andy Mulberry said:


> Love the cover and the plot. My three nomination spots are filled right now with books from this boards list, but will nominate as soon as one of my three spots become available. Good luck!


Thanks Andy! My book still has 29 days left, so maybe click to save it and use your nomination for one of the deserving campaigns ending soon.


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Jasperwocky said:


> Thanks Andy! My book still has 29 days left, so maybe click to save it and use your nomination for one of the deserving campaigns ending soon.


That's the plan!


----------



## DLBarton

Jasperwocky said:


> I used GIMP and this template. http://www.myebook.co.za/files/3D-Book-Template.jpg
> 
> GIMP isn't particularly intuitive and lots of people prefer photoshop, but I've been using it for years and its free. There are loads of helpful youtubers who will take you through things step by step. Just search '3d book cover tutorial gimp'


Thanks! I appreciate it!

Just started reading Kboarders' excerpts and will start nominating regularly. Good luck, all!


----------



## MarilynVix

RaffertyBlack said:


> This is the ad I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it resumed, I got 377 clicks in a day. Most ever. My internal/external is nearly at 50/50 now. The clicks don't always equate to nominations and that seems to be the most important factor in H&T. I'll allow it to run for the remainder of my campaign. It seems to be helping to create awareness outside of the Amazon environment.


So you put up a regular ad? That wasn't a Post Boost? Really good write-up by the way.


----------



## SG

Jasperwocky said:


> I think I'm going to try the organic approach and if I'm still showing 0 hours in the hot and trending I'll chuck 20 quid at it.


Your cover is very eye-catching and this image is awesome also. It'll surely generate a lot of interest on FB.



Jasperwocky said:


> Well done sgbasu your stats are amazing, here's hoping tomorrows push keeps you riding high!


Thanks, it's good while it lasts LOL. I'm also hoping for an organic buildup and planning to stagger the push a bit. My next stop will be a blog announcement. Not expecting too high of an engagement there though.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

MarilynVix said:


> So you put up a regular ad? That wasn't a Post Boost? Really good write-up by the way.


I noticed quickly that a boosted post wasn't what I wanted. An actual ad reached more people. And thank you!


----------



## SG

Kyla S said:


> Sgbasu, sometimes you have to write the book in your heart, writing to market be damned. I personally love serious, gritty books. Your cover is awesome, btw. Great eye-catching colors and design. And you had me at "Believe or Die."


Absolutely. Some stories just won't be put down 

Thanks. That tagline was an afterthought, added to simply balance the empty space up top. Glad it works.


----------



## SG

RaffertyBlack said:


> This is the ad I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it resumed, I got 377 clicks in a day. Most ever. My internal/external is nearly at 50/50 now. The clicks don't always equate to nominations and that seems to be the most important factor in H&T. I'll allow it to run for the remainder of my campaign. It seems to be helping to create awareness outside of the Amazon environment.


I LOVE your ad copy. It's intriguing and with that image, quite irresistible.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Between the cover images and the ad copy, who could resist taking a peek at these books!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I'm learning a lot about boosting posts and ads on Facebook.  I boosted a post for a week at the beginning of the campaign, and I plan to boost again the last week.  I might consider an ad, but my budget is pretty non-existent.  Rafferty Black- your ad is awesome!  I think I jumped into the KS thing a little too quickly.  This one might not go anywhere, but I'll be better prepared for next time, and I have another book trunked that might be a good fit.

I'm still working down the list of nominations, close to ending first.  If your book's on the list, I'll be nominating it.  Good luck everyone, and happy Turkey day!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

sgbasu said:


> I LOVE your ad copy. It's intriguing and with that image, quite irresistible.


Thank you! I said the same thing about the Eternity Prophecy. It's on my list. I absolutely hope it's published. Beautiful cover!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm learning a lot about boosting posts and ads on Facebook. I boosted a post for a week at the beginning of the campaign, and I plan to boost again the last week. I might consider an ad, but my budget is pretty non-existent. Rafferty Black- your ad is awesome! I think I jumped into the KS thing a little too quickly. This one might not go anywhere, but I'll be better prepared for next time, and I have another book trunked that might be a good fit.
> 
> I'm still working down the list of nominations, close to ending first. If your book's on the list, I'll be nominating it. Good luck everyone, and happy Turkey day!


I don't really see much drawback from the KS program. Free publicity win or lose. We're all learning from each other and networking as well. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kyla S

RaffertyBlack said:


> This is the ad I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it resumed, I got 377 clicks in a day. Most ever. My internal/external is nearly at 50/50 now. The clicks don't always equate to nominations and that seems to be the most important factor in H&T. I'll allow it to run for the remainder of my campaign. It seems to be helping to create awareness outside of the Amazon environment.


Wow! I see why it got so many clicks. Your use of comparison titles coupled with that cover makes for a great ad. Thanks for sharing! Maybe I'll try something similar for my last week. Of course, my comp titles aren't nearly as sexy, lol.


----------



## marissamarchan

I didn't pay for any advertising. I was tempted, but I didn't. Maybe because I wanted to see if I could do it myself and excited to see where it would take me. It's a great challenge. However, with month-end pressure at work, and the holidays coming up, the only time I campaign is at night when it's quiet. I have more success in posting on FB with my book groups. I belonged to at least fifty, I think. Each night, I posted to at least maybe 5-6 or more. I befriended a few authors and they helped me posted about my campaign. I don't think posting to twitter helped me at all. In the past ten days that my book was up, I have never worked so hard in my life. I still have 20 more days left and I am running out of ideas. Wherever this campaign takes me, I can't wait for it to be over so I can finally rest and concentrate on buying gifts for Christmas. After all, it's just around the corner.

I used my 3 nominations on books ending today/tomorrow:

Parade of Dead Lawyers by Donald W. Desaulniers
Deadly Secret by Barbara Bryant
What It Is by Kit Seargeant

You can check out my book here: http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4 Thank you and good luck to all of us.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Kyla S said:


> Wow! I see why it got so many clicks. Your use of comparison titles coupled with that cover makes for a great ad. Thanks for sharing! Maybe I'll try something similar for my last week. Of course, my comp titles aren't nearly as sexy, lol.


Thank you Kyla for your wonderful compliment! Of course, can't take credit for the comp titles lol. I'm bubbling over with hope for every single one of us


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Today's stats:

37% internal/63% external
1,806 page views
9 hours in H&T for the day. 319 hours total.
Most external clicks came from Facebook. Trailing behind FB is Kboards. A few (literally) from Twitter. 
My H&T time fluctuates throughout the day. I fall off and on. That's absolutely fine with me. Some time up there is better than none. 
Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou is absolutely killing the H&T game  
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning Kindle Scouts!

Let's get right to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  What It Is by Kit Sergeant
3 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
3 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
3 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
4 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
5 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
7 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
7 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
11 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
13 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
13 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
17 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
17 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
19 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
24 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
24 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
24 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
26 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
26 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Your daily _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ breakdown brought to you by the letter Y. Why Y? Because it stands for "Yay! My advertising choices seem to be making a significant difference."

Reddit:

12844 impressions (still not entirely sure what this means, but I think it's the number of times in which the ad has been promoted on any given subreddits)
87 clicks total

KS:
0 hours hot and trending
276 total Page Views

134 Page Views from various subreddits (r/horror and r/resident evil still at the top) 
If I'm reading this right (and I may not be) then nearly half of my traffic is from Reddit. Only $4 of the $10 I paid has been used so far. So if you've got a specific selection of subreddits in mind, I'm thinking it is a worthwhile avenue. Surprisingly, there seems to be no forthcoming traffic from r/xfiles, one of my primary audience targets.

All in all, Sunday was my most successful day yet. I'm pretty giddy at the moment. Obviously, none of this means that I will necessarily get picked (and I still haven't entered hot and trending), but it can only be helpful to KS's considerations.


----------



## SG

Stats for yesterday: HT 24 hrs, Page views 137. 38/62 Internal to External. I'm still HT, despite the much lower page views since yesterday.

Wondering if I should let it fall off the HT charts and then do the next set of announcements or go now? I guess keeping the momentum is easier, right?

Still looking for support on Headtalker  - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/

Happy scouting!!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

sgbasu said:


> Stats for yesterday: HT 24 hrs, Page views 137. 38/62 Internal to External. I'm still HT, despite the much lower page views since yesterday.
> 
> Wondering if I should let it fall off the HT charts and then do the next set of announcements or go now? I guess keeping the momentum is easier, right?
> 
> Still looking for support on Headtalker  - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/
> 
> Happy scouting!!!


I just supported on Twitter. I would have done FB too, but Headtalker still won't let you support with a page, which is where I normally do all my advertising. Love that banner, by the way--very eye-catching.


----------



## lincolnjcole

sgbasu said:


> Stats for yesterday: HT 24 hrs, Page views 137. 38/62 Internal to External. I'm still HT, despite the much lower page views since yesterday.
> 
> Wondering if I should let it fall off the HT charts and then do the next set of announcements or go now? I guess keeping the momentum is easier, right?
> 
> Still looking for support on Headtalker  - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/
> 
> Happy scouting!!!


Supported! Congrats and good luck!

Got the top three nominations


----------



## RaffertyBlack

sgbasu said:


> Stats for yesterday: HT 24 hrs, Page views 137. 38/62 Internal to External. I'm still HT, despite the much lower page views since yesterday.
> 
> Wondering if I should let it fall off the HT charts and then do the next set of announcements or go now? I guess keeping the momentum is easier, right?
> 
> Still looking for support on Headtalker  - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/
> 
> Happy scouting!!!


Your stats are awesome! It means that people are actually engaging with your content and not just clicking on the page. 
I added my support to your Headtalker campaign. Hopefully a couple of people can help me reach my goal on Thunderclap https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49661-chameleons?locale=en

Good luck!


----------



## George Stratford

Hi Jenny O'Brien. I wouldn't normally buy a romance novel, but at the same time I feel quite strongly that we should not confine ourselves to our favoured genres while jostling along on this nail-chewing Kindle Scout ride together. That's why I took a close look at Englishwoman in Paris. It's true I know absolutely nothing about the romance market, but I can certainly appreciate good, fluent writing whenever I read it, whatever the subject matter. Also, for me, the story sows more than enough curiosity seeds at an early stage to keep the pages turning. Enough said. Consider that little blue nominate button well and truly clicked.


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just supported on Twitter. I would have done FB too, but Headtalker still won't let you support with a page, which is where I normally do all my advertising. Love that banner, by the way--very eye-catching.


Thank you, Bill. Much, much appreciated! It's time they let people use the FB pages, right? My FB presence is laughable at best though.

Glad you like the banner. Have to say this ... I did not want it to be so crazy huge, but couldn't figure out the dimensions right 



lincolnjcole said:


> Supported! Congrats and good luck!
> 
> Got the top three nominations


Thanks, Lincoln  I'm not sure Headtalker logged your support correctly. Sorry to sound like a pest (quite desperate to get all the support completed so I can go earlier), but if you have a minute or two, would you mind checking for me once?

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/



RaffertyBlack said:


> Your stats are awesome! It means that people are actually engaging with your content and not just clicking on the page.
> I added my support to your Headtalker campaign. Hopefully a couple of people can help me reach my goal on Thunderclap https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49661-chameleons?locale=en
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you. Not nearly as awesome as your stats . Great job on that AD!

Yes, people might be engaging, at least I hope so. Who knows what happens behind the scenes and what really matters. All we can do is keep throwing things at it.

Thanks for the Headtalker support. I added mine to your Thunderclap. My FB presence is not great so added the Twitter.


----------



## marissamarchan

UPDATE: Day 11-22 hrs on Hot and Trending. To date: 91 hrs total on H&T, 4.2K total page views.

I fell off the H&T last night. I was tempted to do an ad, believe me; it was very tempting, but then again, since I am doing okay with no ad so far, I thought I should continue with my campaign on my own. Early this morning, I reached out to my book groups and co-workers who did not nominate my book yet. And it paid off. I am back on Hot and Trending again. For how long? I don't know. I'll just take it one day at a time. On Kindle Scout now: My Runaway Bride, A Spoiled Brats Romance Novel Book 2 http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4

I used my three nominations on books ending today:

Deadly Secret by Barbara Bryant
What It Is by Kit Seargeant
The Scent of Redemption by Harl Goodman

Good luck everyone!


----------



## R M Rowan

sgbasu said:


> Stats for yesterday: HT 24 hrs, Page views 137. 38/62 Internal to External. I'm still HT, despite the much lower page views since yesterday.
> 
> Wondering if I should let it fall off the HT charts and then do the next set of announcements or go now? I guess keeping the momentum is easier, right?
> 
> Still looking for support on Headtalker  - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/
> 
> Happy scouting!!!


Supported! Hopefully I did it the right way. I'm not very adept at the social media stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

marissamarchan said:


> UPDATE: Day 11-22 hrs on Hot and Trending. To date: 91 hrs total on H&T, 4.2K total page views.


This is why I believe the views aren't all that. I have only 1.7K views (much less than you), yet I have been in the H&T for nearly all 15 days. 321 hours/360.
This might mean the H&T takes nominations more into consideration. Maybe even how long someone reads your page and engages with your first chapters/web pages. 
Then again, it is all just theories. We will never know. And authors with great stats dont get accepted. Good luck with us all. I have also nominated the top three in line.


----------



## marissamarchan

Luke Christodoulou said:


> This is why I believe the views aren't all that. I have only 1.7K views (much less than you), yet I have been in the H&T for nearly all 15 days. 321 hours/360.
> This might mean the H&T takes nominations more into consideration. Maybe even how long someone reads your page and engages with your first chapters/web pages.
> Then again, it is all just theories. We will never know. And authors with great stats dont get accepted. Good luck with us all. I have also nominated the top three in line.


Yes, I think you are right. Page views is not taken into consideration as far as being on H&T. During the time when I reached out to my friends, family, and co-workers, and they messaged me that they'd nominated my book; 15 minutes after the hour, my book was on Hot and Trending and it stayed there for 22 hours. Some told me they didn't have amazon account and didn't want to sign up so they only viewed my page, but no nomination. So, I assume, majority was just curious. With no ads, and only me doing the promo, I think being on H&T for 91 hours is not bad. At least I managed to put my book up there on my own. I still have 19 days to go, though. Whew! I read somewhere (Kindle Scout Success Story) that their book was picked even though they didn't even make it to H&T. So, it really is anyone's game. H&T or not.

Take care. Good luck to you as well. I'll nominate your book once my 3 slots open up.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

marissamarchan said:


> it really is anyone's game. H&T or not.
> 
> Take care. Good luck to you as well. I'll nominate your book once my 3 slots open up.


Yes, it really is anyone's game! I will also be nominating yours when it reaches its final days.
Authors supporting authors. That's why I love this thread! Good night everyone! (Yes, the Greek moon is out here)...


----------



## marissamarchan

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Yes, it really is anyone's game! I will also be nominating yours when it reaches its final days.
> Authors supporting authors. That's why I love this thread! Good night everyone! (Yes, the Greek moon is out here)...


Thanks Luke. Enjoy your Thanksgiving with family and friends.


----------



## sbiglowwrites

Has anyone whose campaign ended mid-month heard anything yet?

It's going on day 10 for me with nothing (checked spam and everything).


----------



## Used To Be BH

sbiglowwrites said:


> Has anyone whose campaign ended mid-month heard anything yet?
> 
> It's going on day 10 for me with nothing (checked spam and everything).


I checked my past nominations, and still looks like there's a good batch mid-month that are still in review.

Since the editors only have two weeks to make a choice, with Thanksgiving coming up I'm thinking there could be some decisions tomorrow or Wednesday. I think the November 11th folks will definitely be over the limit otherwise.


----------



## Jasperwocky

My campaign is still trundling along. Not making waves but its giving me such insight into the different ways of advertising and creating a buzz that its going to be a net positive whatever happens.

Away from KS I just bashed out 2000 words of the WIP on day which, due to awful schedule, was looking like a zero


----------



## Rossandra

sgbasu said:


> Stats for yesterday: HT 24 hrs, Page views 137. 38/62 Internal to External. I'm still HT, despite the much lower page views since yesterday.
> 
> Wondering if I should let it fall off the HT charts and then do the next set of announcements or go now? I guess keeping the momentum is easier, right?
> 
> Still looking for support on Headtalker  - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/
> 
> Happy scouting!!!


38/62 Interal to External? Sorry. Could you please explain what that means? (I know, WT?) My novel, Monkey's Wedding, just got selected and I'm just now checking everything out. I really didn't expect to get picked up, not with 35 hours in H&T, and 474 total page views. (Woot! Woot!) And while I'm here, because I'm a little lame at negotiating this wonderland, THANKS to everyone who voted for Monkey's Wedding!


----------



## R M Rowan

Rossandra said:


> 38/62 Interal to External? Sorry. Could you please explain what that means? (I know, WT?) My novel, Monkey's Wedding, just got selected and I'm just now checking everything out. I really didn't expect to get picked up, not with 35 hours in H&T, and 474 total page views. (Woot! Woot!) And while I'm here, because I'm a little lame at negotiating this wonderland, THANKS to everyone who voted for Monkey's Wedding!


Internal are the views from KScout and external are views from other sources - advertising etc.
Congratulations on your success!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## MarilynVix

I'm starting to get used to having my book on KS Campaign. It's starting to become part of my morning routine to check KDP then KS. 

My weekend stats were interesting. I ended being on the H & T list for three days straight. I was really excited! I just dropped off yesterday, and noticed _Everything For Love_ hasn't gone back up yet. I do have some things scheduled later in the month, but don't have promos scheduled this week. Thanksgiving is in the middle of my campaign. I figured I save my money, and scheduled things more near the end, leaving the middle of the campaign to some chance. 
Here are my stats so far for the campaign:
With 17 days to go:
H & T list: 152 hours
868 page views
Traffic from KS: 44% Traffic from external: 56%

Got most of my traffic still coming from FB. A few from my website, Bookgrow, email lists, and Kboards.
I mean, trying to tell everyone. I got a book signing at Barnes and Noble Dec. 3 and book fair at the local university Dec. 4. I'm going to make up postcard size flyers and pass them out at the events. Hopefully to get some people checking it out that way. I told my local RWA chapter at our monthly Saturday meeting. So, I'm just telling anybody I meet, even a clerk at the store that asked when I mentioned I write romance books.

Meantime, I've got 5 more people I need to join my head talker campaign to have it run. I think I have a week to go to try to get people. If you'd like to help out, I'd appreciate it. I think I've already supported some of the head talker campaigns. I've tried searching for more, but having them on the board has helped me find them. So here is the link for my HeadTalker Campaign:
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/

You all have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving this week! Hope they are able to post a few more additions to be published before the vacation begins. I'm crossing my fingers for everyone waiting. 
-Marilyn


----------



## MarilynVix

Rossandra said:


> 38/62 Interal to External? Sorry. Could you please explain what that means? (I know, WT?) My novel, Monkey's Wedding, just got selected and I'm just now checking everything out. I really didn't expect to get picked up, not with 35 hours in H&T, and 474 total page views. (Woot! Woot!) And while I'm here, because I'm a little lame at negotiating this wonderland, THANKS to everyone who voted for Monkey's Wedding!


Do you know your stats for internal to external traffic for Monkey's Wedding? It would help to know what your stats were since your book was selected.

And by the way, CONGRATULATIONS! Way to go! Awesome! I hope you've had some celebrating time. ;-)


----------



## R M Rowan

MarilynVix said:


> I'm starting to get used to having my book on KS Campaign. It's starting to become part of my morning routine to check KDP then KS.
> 
> My weekend stats were interesting. I ended being on the H & T list for three days straight. I was really excited! I just dropped off yesterday, and noticed _Everything For Love_ hasn't gone back up yet. I do have some things scheduled later in the month, but don't have promos scheduled this week. Thanksgiving is in the middle of my campaign. I figured I save my money, and scheduled things more near the end, leaving the middle of the campaign to some chance.
> Here are my stats so far for the campaign:
> With 17 days to go:
> H & T list: 152 hours
> 868 page views
> Traffic from KS: 44% Traffic from external: 56%
> 
> Got most of my traffic still coming from FB. A few from my website, Bookgrow, email lists, and Kboards.
> I mean, trying to tell everyone. I got a book signing at Barnes and Noble Dec. 3 and book fair at the local university Dec. 4. I'm going to make up postcard size flyers and pass them out at the events. Hopefully to get some people checking it out that way.
> 
> Meantime, I've got 5 more people I need to join my head talker campaign to have it run. I think I have a week to go to try to get people. If you'd like to help out, I'd appreciate it. I think I've already supported some of the head talker campaigns. I've tried searching for more, but having them on the board has helped me find them. So here is the link for my HeadTalker Campaign:
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/
> 
> You all have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving this week! Hope they are able to post a few more additions to be published before the vacation begins. I'm crossing my fingers for everyone waiting.
> -Marilyn


Supported. Good luck, Marilyn!


----------



## SG

Rossandra said:


> 38/62 Interal to External? Sorry. Could you please explain what that means? (I know, WT?) My novel, Monkey's Wedding, just got selected and I'm just now checking everything out. I really didn't expect to get picked up, not with 35 hours in H&T, and 474 total page views. (Woot! Woot!) And while I'm here, because I'm a little lame at negotiating this wonderland, THANKS to everyone who voted for Monkey's Wedding!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your book is very intriguing indeed. A well deserved win!

Thanks so much for sharing your stats. Once again, it points to the fact that amazing stats alone doesn't guarantee anything. There's much more going on behind the scenes than we'll ever know.

By 38/62 I mean 38% from internal KS traffic and 68% external traffic. You can see that when you click on the detailed stats for the campaign.


----------



## Rossandra

Thanks so very much SGBASU!


----------



## SG

MarilynVix said:


> Meantime, I've got 5 more people I need to join my head talker campaign to have it run. I think I have a week to go to try to get people. If you'd like to help out, I'd appreciate it. I think I've already supported some of the head talker campaigns. I've tried searching for more, but having them on the board has helped me find them. So here is the link for my HeadTalker Campaign:
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/
> 
> You all have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving this week! Hope they are able to post a few more additions to be published before the vacation begins. I'm crossing my fingers for everyone waiting.
> -Marilyn


Happy Thanksgiving to you also!

Just add my name to your Headtalker. Thanks for supporting mine


----------



## Kay7979

I'm still nominating books from the list. It's good to see several still under consideration and I hope to be congratulating some of you before Thanksgiving. 

Just remember, there is life after Kindle Scout, so if you're not selected please feel free to stop by our KS alumni thread and share ideas on self-publishing and book promotions.


----------



## marissamarchan

Thanksgiving is not just for expressing thanks for what you have. It is also a time to be grateful for what you are going to have. Thank you for having me here on Kboards and for the friendship and support. No more campaigning for a while. Time to see my kids in LA. I wish all of you a heartfelt Thanksgiving. May you have a wonderful time with your friends and family. Enjoy and be safe always.


----------



## RWhite7699

Added Love, Lies and Clones to my noms. Good luck.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Thanks Steve for the list, I've a free slot and cowboys are next on the list - I do so love cowboys Michelle   Good luck


----------



## James Ward

Well, I received the expected rejection this morning. Time for Plan B. Whatever that is ...

My current nominations are:

Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz

Best of luck!


----------



## bfleetwood

James Ward said:


> Well, I received the expected rejection this morning. Time for Plan B. Whatever that is ...
> 
> My current nominations are:
> 
> Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 
> Best of luck!


Sorry to hear that - your posts have been very entertaining so hope you stay with the board!

It has taken me 10 weeks post rejection email to get my book out there and very grateful to Kindle Scout for 'giving me back the button' to notify those who nominated me. So do not worry if your button to tell your nominators disappears after 8 weeks, you can still contact KS after this date and tell your scouts. No idea how long this option is open but it was good to know I could get the book out to those who genuinely wanted to read it. B


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Marilyn & S.G. -- I have both your campaigns supported.  Good luck!

Everyone who has Love, Lies, & Clones nominated -- THANK YOU! I'm finally back on the Hot & Trending list. Oh, it feels good. 

Has anyone drilled down on where page views in this category are coming from? Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.) I haven't emailed mine out or anything, and it's my largest category of external referrals.

I'm really amazed what books I've nominated (all through this board) that weren't selected.  There were some really great premises/stories/quality writing.  Hmmm... It only confuses me.


----------



## James Ward

bfleetwood said:


> Sorry to hear that - your posts have been very entertaining so hope you stay with the board!


Thank you! That's really kind. I'll definitely be staying around for a while, because I've a truckload of books I want to nominate.

And it is quite nice here. The people are friendly.


----------



## mikkycee

Got rejected this morning for B-X Conspiracy. With this l will advise not to stress much on advert for your campaign because l did spend a fortune on advert and was on 718 hrs on H&T and 4.7k page views yet got rejected. what next now than to hit the publishing button? Before now l thought l could use the advance to help my sick dad but now my hope rests on proceeds from my self publishing. But how can this be fast? Hope l could use some help here too. Thanks all.


----------



## mikkycee

Kay7979 said:


> I'm still nominating books from the list. It's good to see several still under consideration and I hope to be congratulating some of you before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Just remember, there is life after Kindle Scout, so if you're not selected please feel free to stop by our KS alumni thread and share ideas on self-publishing and book promotions.


 Thanks! What is the link to that thread? I'm interested because l just got rejected.


----------



## KitSarge

Sorry to hear about the rejections. What It Is ended yesterday (those 30 days really do fly by, don't they?)  so I filled up the slot vacated by my book.  Final stats: 322 hours H and T; 2653 page views. 38% internal vs. 62% external.  Good luck to everyone and Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it. And now the waiting begins...


----------



## Steve Vernon

mikkycee said:


> Thanks! What is the link to that thread? I'm interested because l just got rejected.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday morning. It's warm outside here in Halifax, but I can smell winter's sopping galosh breath in amongst all of that hopeful warmth. Still, I received my second check in the mail in the last two weeks. Writing cash is always welcome.

Let's get right to the list before I start composing a poorly-parsed sonnet, shall we?


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
2 days left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
2 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
3 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
4 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
6 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
6 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
10 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
12 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
12 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
16 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
16 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
18 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
23 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
23 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
23 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
25 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
25 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Jasperwocky

Sorry to hear about the rejections. Lets hope Amazon rues the day they let them get away 

I have yet to have any engagement from twitter so I'm going to go back to tweeting about plants, much healthier for everyone involved!

Steve, would you mind adding my campaign to your wonderful list? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1YLMK39XXM7FB


----------



## PZoro

I now have Snow Song and Love, Lies & Clones on my list.

I love the Ampersand. It makes life easy. I learned British English hence I had called my short story collection 'Shadows, Darkness and Light'. But I had to change it to 'Shadows, Darkness, and Light' to meet Chicago style requirements. Then I discovered the Ampersand negates the trailing comma so it became 'Shadows, Darkness & Light'. Confusing, if you ask me.

S.G. Basu and Lauramg-1406 I have supported your Headtalker campaigns. Mine is at:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/african-fantasy-kindle-scout-2/


----------



## R M Rowan

PZoro said:


> I now have Snow Song and Love, Lies & Clones on my list.
> 
> I love the Ampersand. It makes life easy. I learned British English hence I had called my short story collection 'Shadows, Darkness and Light'. But I had to change it to 'Shadows, Darkness, and Light' to meet Chicago style requirements. Then I discovered the Ampersand negates the trailing comma so it became 'Shadows, Darkness & Light'. Confusing, if you ask me.
> 
> S.G. Basu and Lauramg-1406 I have supported your Headtalker campaigns. Mine is at:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/african-fantasy-kindle-scout-2/


Supported! And thank you for YOUR support!


----------



## JennyOBrien

James Ward said:


> Well, I received the expected rejection this morning. Time for Plan B. Whatever that is ...
> 
> Best of luck!


James really sorry to hear that, if it's any consolidation I don't have a plan B either. Good luck with it whatever you decide

My noms currently are 
Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz

Good luck


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Ward said:


> Well, I received the expected rejection this morning. Time for Plan B. Whatever that is ...
> 
> My current nominations are:
> 
> Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 
> Best of luck!


If it's any consolation, you seem to be in good company. It looks as if several good books just got rejected. Sigh!


----------



## LizHedgecock

Commiserations to anyone here's who received THE email - have just seen a flurry of emails from Kindle Scout land in my inbox about non-selections. Tuesday really does seem to be the day, doesn't it? 
Good luck to anyone who's still waiting. 
Over here I'm pushing on with NaNoWriMo (hoping to hit 40K tomorrow), starting to format A House of Mirrors for ebook - oh, and editing a Christmas story. Cue the Christmas playlist!


----------



## Used To Be BH

mikkycee said:


> Got rejected this morning for B-X Conspiracy. With this l will advise not to stress much on advert for your campaign because l did spend a fortune on advert and was on 718 hrs on H&T and 4.7k page views yet got rejected. what next now than to hit the publishing button? Before now l thought l could use the advance to help my sick dad but now my hope rests on proceeds from my self publishing. But how can this be fast? Hope l could use some help here too. Thanks all.


Since your stats were that good, my suspicion is that the exposure will help your launch. Though my sales are usually relatively modest, my launch for _Different Lee_ was far above my usual levels. (117 sales and almost 15 full KU reads in the first week, by now roughly double that). I did do some launch promotions, but I was selling well even before the launch, and I'm getting results from promoters I've used before that are three or four times as good as what I've gotten from them in the past. My Also Bought list shows that I'm reaching a very different group of readers, since none of my previous books have appeared in the Also Boughts for the new one yet--and vice versa.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Up to 361 Views now for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_! Best day yet. Reddit now sits at the top of the list and 83% of my views have been external. Hope to keep this up, though I'm sad that it seems like Hot & Trending, if it even means anything, is completely out of my grasp with the influx of new work on KS.

Added _Cowboy Sanctuary_ to my list now that _What It Is_ finished. Hope more of us kboarders get the shot we deserve.


----------



## AnitaLouise

KitSarge said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejections. What It Is ended yesterday (those 30 days really do fly by, don't they?) so I filled up the slot vacated by my book. Final stats: 322 hours H and T; 2653 page views. 38% internal vs. 62% external. Good luck to everyone and Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it. And now the waiting begins...


I'll be very curious to see how long & what your results are, Kit. I thought your excerpt was especially good.

Sorry to hear of the rejections. Also, sounds like the wait is challenging to say the least. That time will be here for me soon enough.

Here are my current nominations.

Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz (enjoyed this excerpt, Joynell)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## SG

So sorry to hear about the rejections. A new book popped up on the KS banner, "The memory of loss," and I was hoping some familiar covers will get added there as well.



PZoro said:


> S.G. Basu and Lauramg-1406 I have supported your Headtalker campaigns. Mine is at:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/african-fantasy-kindle-scout-2/


PZoro, thank you  I've supported yours also.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Up to 361 Views now for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_! Best day yet. Reddit now sits at the top of the list and 83% of my views have been external. Hope to keep this up, though I'm sad that it seems like Hot & Trending, if it even means anything, is completely out of my grasp with the influx of new work on KS.
> 
> Added _Cowboy Sanctuary_ to my list now that _What It Is_ finished. Hope more of us kboarders get the shot we deserve.


You're providing valuable information. I don't know about anyone else, but I didn't even know you could advertise on Reddit until you started talking about it.


----------



## SG

Yesterday's stats: 24 hrs HT, 87 page views. 40/60 Internal to external.

I was waiting for the book to drop out of HT before sending out the next blast of announcements. But it just keeps on going. So the announcement on my blog and personal FB page went out today anyway. Tomorrow's stats will be interesting to see.

My Headtalker campaign is now ready to go also. Heartfelt thanks to everyone who supported it. I'm now in a position to blast it out earlier than plan if need be


----------



## AnitaLouise

PZoro said:


> Headtalker campaigns. Mine is at:
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/african-fantasy-kindle-scout-2/


Supported!


----------



## MarilynVix

sgbasu said:


> So sorry to hear about the rejections. A new book popped up on the KS banner, "The memory of loss," and I was hoping some familiar covers will get added there as well.
> 
> PZoro, thank you  I've supported yours also.


I was disappointed to see the only ONE book show up in the "Published by Kindle Press" list. I was thinking, so how many books got rejected?
I'm trying to stay positive about everything, but with only 3 books so far in November, it's looking like an August month. 
I guess half way through my campaign, you start rethinking, Should I have waited until the beginning of the year when they might except more books? 
*Sigh*
Not sure if other people are thinking this who also have campaigns running right now. Just saw my book come off the H & T list for the first time. It still got page views, but 17 only for the day. Still going with my promo plan with a set budget so I don't overspend. Like I've said before, it's more like a pre-launch campaign, similar to a cover reveal like can be done with romance books. My fans are going to know it's coming out now. So, in the end, any publicity is good publicity, right?

Hopefully, this will console those that got a rejection letter today. I saw in my email inbox the nominations not excepted. But we just got to keep going. If you've come this far, self-publishing and pushing your book will work. I know tons of Romance writers that are self-published that do well. When I was at the RWA Nationals, a lot of the publishers are trying to win them back since they are making a larger royality %. At least the Romance industry is taking self-publishing seriously. I think Kindle Scout is a good support to help Indie and Hybrid authors, but you can continue on your own too. Don't give up! The world needs your book.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I was shocked by the volume of KS emails saying not selected. I honestly think they've really missed out on some good books.

However we've got a great community going here and the support we need to do well without KS!

Maybe we should have a KS Rejects cross - promotion at some point!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## PZoro

AnitaLouise said:


> Supported!


Thank you, Anita.


----------



## stillmyheart

Got the top three in my noms, good luck, guys!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Hi, everyone. Sorry I haven't been very active on here lately.
Just thought I'd pop by to let you all know that my book, Seeing Blue, was not selected for publication. Thank you everyone who voted - I will let you all know when it is available on Kindle 
For those interested, my end stats were 314 hours in H&T and 1.2K page views.


----------



## George Stratford

Rossandra said:


> 38/62 Interal to External? Sorry. Could you please explain what that means? (I know, WT?) My novel, Monkey's Wedding, just got selected and I'm just now checking everything out. I really didn't expect to get picked up, not with 35 hours in H&T, and 474 total page views. (Woot! Woot!) And while I'm here, because I'm a little lame at negotiating this wonderland, THANKS to everyone who voted for Monkey's Wedding!


Massive congratulations on your contract, Rossandra. And thanks so much for posting your final stats. These prove beyond a doubt that Kindle do indeed give fair consideration to everybody who enters, and that the whole affair is definitely NOT skewed very much in favour of those authors with a million and one Facebook friends. With my own extremely modest stats, that gives me enormous encouragement. Whether or not I join you on the Kindle Scout success list remains to be seen, but I'm certainly going to stop stressing about being (or not being) on the H&T list. If KS is willing to give everyone's work a fair read, that's a damn sight more attention than we're likely to get when our baby finally makes it to the top of many a lit agent's or publisher's slush pile.

As the old song says: Que sera sera. Whatever will be, will be.


----------



## George Stratford

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hi, everyone. Sorry I haven't been very active on here lately.
> Just thought I'd pop by to let you all know that my book, Seeing Blue, was not selected for publication. Thank you everyone who voted - I will let you all know when it is available on Kindle
> For those interested, my end stats were 314 hours in H&T and 1.2K page views.


Sorry to hear that, Rachel. I thought Seeing Blue was very well written. Good luck with it for the future.


----------



## R M Rowan

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hi, everyone. Sorry I haven't been very active on here lately.
> Just thought I'd pop by to let you all know that my book, Seeing Blue, was not selected for publication. Thank you everyone who voted - I will let you all know when it is available on Kindle
> For those interested, my end stats were 314 hours in H&T and 1.2K page views.


I'm so sorry, Rachel. I was shocked when I saw that it was not selected, but I think it'll do fantastic all on its own. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

AnitaLouise said:


> Here are my current nominations.
> Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz (enjoyed this excerpt, Joynell)


Woo Hoo! Somebody actually read the excerpt! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rossandra said:


> 38/62 Interal to External? Sorry. Could you please explain what that means? (I know, WT?) My novel, Monkey's Wedding, just got selected and I'm just now checking everything out. I really didn't expect to get picked up, not with 35 hours in H&T, and 474 total page views. (Woot! Woot!) And while I'm here, because I'm a little lame at negotiating this wonderland, THANKS to everyone who voted for Monkey's Wedding!


A lot of us found Monkey's Wedding appealing. I'm glad it got selected.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hi, everyone. Sorry I haven't been very active on here lately.
> Just thought I'd pop by to let you all know that my book, Seeing Blue, was not selected for publication. Thank you everyone who voted - I will let you all know when it is available on Kindle
> For those interested, my end stats were 314 hours in H&T and 1.2K page views.


Today seems to be an especially brutal one for good books. I'll be looking forward to reading the book when it comes out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

George Stratford said:


> Massive congratulations on your contract, Rossandra. And thanks so much for posting your final stats. These prove beyond a doubt that Kindle do indeed give fair consideration to everybody who enters, and that the whole affair is definitely NOT skewed very much in favour of those authors with a million and one Facebook friends. With my own extremely modest stats, that gives me enormous encouragement. Whether or not I join you on the Kindle Scout success list remains to be seen, but I'm certainly going to stop stressing about being (or not being) on the H&T list. If KS is willing to give everyone's work a fair read, that's a damn sight more attention than we're likely to get when our baby finally makes it to the top of many a lit agent's or publisher's slush pile.
> 
> As the old song says: Que sera sera. Whatever will be, will be.


It's ironic that when KS was first announced, the critics jumped on the idea that it was just a popularity contest. Nothing could be further from the truth.

I'm eagerly awaiting Lincoln's next update. By the time he finishes adding all the recent stats, I'm wondering how close together the averages for selected and not selected will be. Much closer is what I'm thinking right now.


----------



## Kay7979

Rachel, I'm sorry your book wasn't selected. The odds of acceptance are slim, so don't let this minor setback discourage you.


----------



## Kay7979

For anyone interested, I'm doing a Goodreads giveaway for five paperback copies of Beyond the Forest. I plan to slip in a surprise extra for the five winners--a loose gemstone. I can't promise the winner will be able to draw arcane powers from the gem like Lana does in the book, but you never know!

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/212552-beyond-the-forest


----------



## Paul Francois

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hi, everyone. Sorry I haven't been very active on here lately.
> Just thought I'd pop by to let you all know that my book, Seeing Blue, was not selected for publication. Thank you everyone who voted - I will let you all know when it is available on Kindle
> For those interested, my end stats were 314 hours in H&T and 1.2K page views.


Sorry to hear, but welcome to the club.


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
> 6 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 16 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix


Got these 3. Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!

Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


Jumping up and down, excited! Congratulations! I just knew PD was it. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jasperwocky

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


That's great news! Well done. I would have lost all faith in the process if you hadn't been chosen. Such a wonderful entry.


----------



## SG

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


YAYYYYYY!!!! Awesome news. I'd been looking at my list just this evening and wondering about you.

Can't wait to get my copy from Amazon 

Congratulations! You totally deserve it!


----------



## Kay7979

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


Fantastic news! Congrats! Wishing you success with sales on this book and future novels!


----------



## Johnny Dracula

Thanks everyone! I drew blood for this book, I'm beyond excited right now.

So many supportive folks on this board.

Now I have to think of what kind of Princess Dracula tattoo to get and where, ha.


----------



## stillmyheart

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


Oh, congrats! I can't wait to read it!


----------



## MarilynVix

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


Just saw your book in the going to be published by Kindle Press section! Congratulations! I was hoping yours would make it. The whole concept kept drawing me to it every time I looked over the Hot and Trending list. Looking forward to reading my free copy.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Glad to hear that PRINCESS DRACULA made it! I was hoping to read that one!


----------



## Patricia KC

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Johnny Dracula said:


> Thanks everyone! I drew blood for this book, I'm beyond excited right now.
> 
> So many supportive folks on this board.
> 
> Now I have to think of what kind of Princess Dracula tattoo to get and where, ha.


Congrats! I don't think I was here when your book was still in the running, so I couldn't nominate, but it's good to see a kboarder's campaign pay off.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

#200--Can't wait to read Princess Dracula. It's right up my alley.


----------



## papercarver65

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


That's terrific news! SO excited for you. Loved the cover and the excerpt, can't wait for my free copy.


----------



## marissamarchan

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## JennyOBrien

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hi, everyone. Sorry I haven't been very active on here lately.
> Just thought I'd pop by to let you all know that my book, Seeing Blue, was not selected for publication. Thank you everyone who voted - I will let you all know when it is available on Kindle
> For those interested, my end stats were 314 hours in H&T and 1.2K page views.


Rachel, disappointed for you esp as you had such a long wait.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Johnny Dracula said:


> Thanks everyone! I drew blood for this book, I'm beyond excited right now.
> 
> So many supportive folks on this board.
> 
> Now I have to think of what kind of Princess Dracula tattoo to get and where, ha.


Well done and looking forward to getting my copy.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Rossandra said:


> 38/62 Interal to External? Sorry. Could you please explain what that means? (I know, WT?) My novel, Monkey's Wedding, just got selected and I'm just now checking everything out. I really didn't expect to get picked up, not with 35 hours in H&T, and 474 total page views. (Woot! Woot!) And while I'm here, because I'm a little lame at negotiating this wonderland, THANKS to everyone who voted for Monkey's Wedding!


Nice to see you on this side, I told you we were a nice bunch  Look forward reading Mpnkey's Wedding


----------



## lauramg_1406

Yey! That's awesome Johnny! They'd have been fools not to pick it+

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> Rachel, disappointed for you esp as you had such a long wait, If it's any consolation I'm on the ending soon list and I think I could be the only one ever with zero H&T


Not to worry, Jenny. You will hit h & t as you near the end of your campaign. That's when most of your nominations will come. I am anxious to read your book. From the excerpt it seems like my kind of story. Good luck.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Congrats Johnny Dracula on your book being selected!  That is awesome!
Sorry to those folks who did not get selected.  Hope you sell a ton of books anyway.


----------



## PZoro

So sorry about all those rejection emails for so many good books in my opinion. I'm sure most of them will do well on their own, and the KS campaign will go a long way in making the book launches a success. Best wishes for everyone.

And congratulations John Dracula. Interesting pen name.

Thank you to all who supported my Headtalker campaign. I'm left with only 8 supporters to get the ball rolling.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/african-fantasy-kindle-scout-2/


----------



## LizHedgecock

Just saw PD in the selected books - well done Johnny!


----------



## MarilynVix

PZoro said:


> So sorry about all those rejection emails for so many good books in my opinion. I'm sure most of them will do well on their own, and the KS campaign will go a long way in making the book launches a success. Best wishes for everyone.
> 
> And congratulations John Dracula. Interesting pen name.
> 
> Thank you to all who supported my Headtalker campaign. I'm left with only 8 supporters to get the ball rolling.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/african-fantasy-kindle-scout-2/


Just added my support. Got one myself too, if you'd like to do a cross promo.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/


----------



## James Ward

Johnny Dracula said:


> Thanks everyone! I drew blood for this book, I'm beyond excited right now.


Well done indeed! Super news!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it's Wednesday and I have got an evening shift to work and then four straight days off, sort of.

Thursday and Friday I will be selling my books at a local craft market at the hospital. It's hospital payday and the event is fairly well advertised and by all reports well attended. I'm hoping to sell about 100 or so books over the two day stretch, but you never know until you get there. I do think it is kind of cool to be selling my books on Black Friday, even though I don't expect to draw Black Friday crowds at the hospital - unless you count the couple of folks who might be inadvertently trampled in early-morning shopping.

And yes, Black Friday IS becoming a thing up here in Canada. Merchants are just too needy to let that slide. Of course, I shouldn't complain. I'm out there, selling my wares. Makes me a needy merchant too.


Saturday we'll be out early for an hour to two hour road trip out to White Point Lodge where I will tell stories for an hour or so in the afternoon and then hot-foot it back on home for the evening.

Sunday, I get to rest. Probably do housework and clean the yard.

Let's get right to the list before I start playing a violin and asking folks to throw money.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
1 day left  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
1 day left  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
2 days left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
3 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
5 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
5 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
9 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
11 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
11 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
15 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
15 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
17 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
22 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
22 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
22 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
24 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
24 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Had a bit of a fall in viewership for yesterday. Only up to 398 views, so about thirty clicks yesterday compared to the seventy or so each of the previous two days. I don't know if it's the holidays, Reddit winding down, or because one of my facebook ads stopped yesterday. Either way, at least it's still going decent in spite of lack of time on the front/Hot & Trending.

I'm pretty excited that I start with some different promotional materials today, though. Just have to figure out the best way to use them without making them spoilerish.

Anyway, congrats to those whose campaign is about to end. Your sanity and lower stress levels will be returning soon!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


I'm incredibly relieved. I couldn't imagine them turning down a quality book with those stats, but I've been wrong often enough to doubt my predictive accuracy.

I'm sure the book will do just as well in sales as it did in stats. I'm certainly looking forward to my copy.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Johnny Dracula said:


> I just got the e-mail folks! I'm selected!
> 
> Thank you all for the votes and the incredible support! So excited!


Congrats! You'll get the invite soon for the facebook group of selected authors!

Welcome aboard...though, you were sort of a shoe-in with stats like that, lol!


----------



## PZoro

MarilynVix said:


> Just added my support. Got one myself too, if you'd like to do a cross promo.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/


I've supported yours too. Thanks a lot, Marilyn.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Congrats! You'll get the invite soon for the facebook group of selected authors!
> 
> Welcome aboard...though, you were sort of a shoe-in with stats like that, lol!


So all we need to be a shoe-in is 12,000 page views and hot and trending almost the whole time? Sigh! I would despair were it not for the fact that other selected authors have had much less. In fact, as far as we know, didn't _Princess Dracula_ score the highest to date?


----------



## bfleetwood

Congrats to Johnny - all those downloads may put the kindle system in jeopardy!

Hello Rossandra! - good luck with Monkey's Wedding when it goes live. B


----------



## KitSarge

AnitaLouise said:


> I'll be very curious to see how long & what your results are, Kit. I thought your excerpt was especially good.


Thank-you- I will definitely share when I hear anything.


----------



## KitSarge

George Stratford said:


> As the old song says: Que sera sera. Whatever will be, will be.


I prefer: It Is What It Is... which is what I've been repeating to myself the last 32 days.


----------



## George Stratford

KitSarge said:


> I prefer: It Is What It Is... which is what I've been repeating to myself the last 32 days.


Ha ha. Nice plug, Kit. Good luck with the review. Judging from the extract, you certainly seem to have done your pathology research well.


----------



## marissamarchan

I woke up to find that my book, My Runaway Bride, is still on Hot and Trending for over 24 hours. This was a first and really interesting. As I said earlier, no more campaigning for a while because I’m here visiting my kids in LA for Thanksgiving. I wonder if those people I reached out to previously about my book, are just now nominating it. 

My current stat is 120 hours on Hot and Trending in 13 days. Not too shabby considering there is no paid advertising and/or promotion service. My goal was to at least reach 100 hours before my campaign ends, so this is truly amazing, for me, at least because I did it all on my own. 

Next week is another story. I pretty much ran out of friends and family to connect. And I hate to keep pestering my book groups posting about my book, nominate me, nominate me. Oh well, we’ll see what happens. At least I challenged myself that I could do it and I did. I exceeded my goal expectation. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Congrats to the recent winners. 

My current nomination:
Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz


----------



## Used To Be BH

marissamarchan said:


> I woke up to find that my book, My Runaway Bride, is still on Hot and Trending for over 24 hours. This was a first and really interesting. As I said earlier, no more campaigning for a while because I'm here visiting my kids in LA for Thanksgiving. I wonder if those people I reached out to previously about my book, are just now nominating it.
> 
> My current stat is 120 hours on Hot and Trending in 13 days. Not too shabby considering there is no paid advertising and/or promotion service. My goal was to at least reach 100 hours before my campaign ends, so this is truly amazing, for me, at least because I did it all on my own.
> 
> Next week is another story. I pretty much ran out of friends and family to connect. And I hate to keep pestering my book groups posting about my book, nominate me, nominate me. Oh well, we'll see what happens. At least I challenged myself that I could do it and I did. I exceeded my goal expectation.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Congrats to the recent winners.
> 
> My current nomination:
> Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
> Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
> Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz


Good job! Its's hard doing as well as that with no ads.


----------



## JennyOBrien

PZoro said:


> So sorry about all those rejection emails for so many good books in my opinion. I'm sure most of them will do well on their own, and the KS campaign will go a long way in making the book launches a success. Best wishes for everyone.
> 
> And congratulations John Dracula. Interesting pen name.
> 
> Thank you to all who supported my Headtalker campaign. I'm left with only 8 supporters to get the ball rolling.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/african-fantasy-kindle-scout-2/


You've only 5 to go as just supported you and retweeted, good luck with it


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> Not to worry, Jenny. You will hit h & t as you near the end of your campaign. That's when most of your nominations will come. I am anxious to read your book. From the excerpt it seems like my kind of story. Good luck.


Thank you Ruth, not a great day. DS had his phone stolen and cat threw up EVERYWHERE so H&T not important in the scheme of things today. It will be what it will be. If you'd like a read I'll happily send you a Mobi ARC. Jen x


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> Good job! Its's hard doing as well as that with no ads.


Thanks Bill. Yeah, it was really hard in the beginning because I didn't know what to do/expect. Posting, emailing, messaging, pretty much controlled my life. Until it was too much so I set a limit to campaign/promote my book at night only. I still have a day job that requires me to focus since I prepare cases for court. lol. Maybe the next time around, I'll be prepared. Before I submit, I'll make sure I've done my research (ie. ad/promo service) and I'll hire someone to do the hard work.  But there are still a lot to learn in this kind of business. Thanks to Kboard members, I'm getting some really good ideas where to promote.


----------



## Kyla S

Congrats to Princess Dracula! I just got the email that I picked a winner, lol! Can't wait to read the book and congrats again in your selection! How exciting! 
I'm still nominating the three books ending soonest on a daily basis. Here's to hoping we get another selection or two for an awesome Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jasperwocky

So I had 60 views yesterday, not going to set anyone's world on fire, but if I can keep in 40s 50s and 60s for the duration I'll be happy.

I've been playing around with the facebook boosted post that I made a few days ago. So far its not working in terms of clicks, but its interesting to see the demographics of who reacts to the ad. Overwhelming they are men between the age of 14 and 24. (It does look like a 'boys book' if such a thing exists, though it has a love story at its heart).

I don't know what to think about this. One the one hand its fantastic that they are responding to anything book related, on the other, this is supposedly the demographic that reads the least and spends the least on books. Oh well, hook 'em while they're young.

My impressions are mainly coming from mobile. I'm going to try sending the ad to 'desktops only' as, personally, I am more likely to open external links when on my computer than browsing through my phone. I'll keep the thread updated.

Steve - would you mind adding my book to your list? The title is LNDN and the link is https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1YLMK39XXM7FB


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jasperwocky said:


> I've been playing around with the facebook boosted post that I made a few days ago. So far its not working in terms of clicks, but its interesting to see the demographics of who reacts to the ad. Overwhelming they are men between the age of 14 and 24. (It does look like a 'boys book' if such a thing exists, though it has a love story at its heart).
> 
> I don't know what to think about this. One the one hand its fantastic that they are responding to anything book related, on the other, this is supposedly the demographic that reads the least and spends the least on books. Oh well, hook 'em while they're young.


Why certain demographics respond to certain books in the way they do raises questions that probably couldn't be settled without extensive market research. When I first started writing, I assumed (naively, as it turns out), that a YA book with a male protagonist would have a strong appeal to teenage males (though naturally I was hoping other audiences would also find it appealing). Interestingly, the readers were overwhelmingly female and predominately older that the demographic I was visualizing.


----------



## overfiend

Hi everybody
                  Fresh meat joining the grinder   ..haha couldn't help myself. Anyway, nice to see you all here. I'm a new author who joined the Kindle scout campaign. My Name is Avinash A  and my book is The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero. It has been a few days since I found out about kindle scout so I am still looking. Still got my 3 nomination for now. Will be doing the tour and dispatching them as soon as I can. If anybody wants to swap nominations, would be great . In any case, since I am new at this, would love to hear some words of wisdom from my peers. Before I end, I just wish to send a big support to everybody on KScout. I know everyone wishes their book hits the jackpot. Believe me I know. Got so many rejections in my life that when I read that some people with great works have not been picked, it makes me sad. This is how empathic I am.  Alright...hope we'll talk some more soon.


----------



## jcarter

I just got word that Kindle Press is aiming for a December 5 preorder date for Must Be Murder. Yay! They didn't have much to say in the way of edits for the book. They caught my laziness when it comes to hyphenated words, but that was really the main thing.  Being that I'm a teacher, I am reminded that I shouldn't be so lazy! Ah well. 

I am going to try not to stress about all the little things I've thought about changing in the book since sending in the manuscript for editing. Lots of writers rewrites scenes in their heads even after books are done, right? I'm not the only one...right It's so hard to be DONE!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

jcarter said:


> I just got word that Kindle Press is aiming for a December 5 preorder date for Must Be Murder. Yay! They didn't have much to say in the way of edits for the book. They caught my laziness when it comes to hyphenated words, but that was really the main thing. Being that I'm a teacher, I am reminded that I shouldn't be so lazy! Ah well.
> 
> I am going to try not to stress about all the little things I've thought about changing in the book since sending in the manuscript for editing. Lots of writers rewrites scenes in their heads even after books are done, right? I'm not the only one...right It's so hard to be DONE!


Who did the edit, Jen? Was it Kirkus or Amazon?

I tend to stop mentally tweaking a book after a year or two...


----------



## WestofCassy

jcarter said:


> I am going to try not to stress about all the little things I've thought about changing in the book since sending in the manuscript for editing. Lots of writers rewrites scenes in their heads even after books are done, right? I'm not the only one...right It's so hard to be DONE!


The good news here is, KP won't let you update your book once it is out there unless there is a serious error. Once you give it to them, it is done! I stayed up all night worrying some stupid mistake would be immortalized. Of course, it was.


----------



## PZoro

JennyOBrien said:


> You've only 5 to go as just supported you and retweeted, good luck with it


Great! Thanks, Jenny.


----------



## PZoro

overfiend said:


> Hi everybody
> Fresh meat joining the grinder  ..haha couldn't help myself. Anyway, nice to see you all here. I'm a new author who joined the Kindle scout campaign. My Name is Avinash A and my book is The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero. It has been a few days since I found out about kindle scout so I am still looking. Still got my 3 nomination for now. Will be doing the tour and dispatching them as soon as I can. If anybody wants to swap nominations, would be great . In any case, since I am new at this, would love to hear some words of wisdom from my peers. Before I end, I just wish to send a big support to everybody on KScout. I know everyone wishes their book hits the jackpot. Believe me I know. Got so many rejections in my life that when I read that some people with great works have not been picked, it makes me sad. This is how empathic I am. Alright...hope we'll talk some more soon.


Hi and welcome

I am the only one who is up when everybody else is asleep because we are 7 hours ahead of New York. This is a great group, and you learn a lot. On the nominations-Steve will add you to the list of books he sends out every morning. We support each other by looking at books closest to the end of their campaigns and nominating those you like. Hope I 'm correct. 
You will like it here so much you won't want to leave after your campaign! I plan to hang around.


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> Thank you Ruth, not a great day. DS had his phone stolen and cat threw up EVERYWHERE so H&T not important in the scheme of things today. It will be what it will be. If you'd like a read I'll happily send you a Mobi ARC. Jen x


Sorry 'bout all that. Phew..ee, cat barf. Yes, I would love a mobi ARC. Send it to [email protected] Looking forward to it. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I'm grabbing a quick breakfast and then I'm off to the craft show today to sell some books.

Let's get right to the list.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Snow Song by R.M. Rowan
LAST DAY LEFT!  Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes
LAST DAY LEFT!  Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz
1 day left  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
2 days left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
4 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
4 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
8 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
10 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
10 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
14 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
14 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
16 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
21 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
21 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
21 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
23 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
23 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## overfiend

Thanks PZoro. Anything I can do to support too is good with me. Looking forward to this KS campaign. After having seen what books have not made it through recently with the help of the boards, my pessimistic self is already starting out on a low note and the thought "if they didn't make it, what makes you think you (i.e me) can". Well...at this point, I think i'll enjoy the ride while it lasts 



PZoro said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I am the only one who is up when everybody else is asleep because we are 7 hours ahead of New York. This is a great group, and you learn a lot. On the nominations-Steve will add you to the list of books he sends out every morning. We support each other by looking at books closest to the end of their campaigns and nominating those you like. Hope I 'm correct.
> You will like it here so much you won't want to leave after your campaign! I plan to hang around.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had one slot open and nominated:

Love, Lies & Clones by Joynell Schultz

(Already had Snow Song by R.M. Rowan and Cowboy Sanctuary by Michelle Hughes in my slots.)

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## C. J. Sears

Welp, my Page Views dropped like a rock yesterday. Only 3. But I guess with the a) dwindling promotion, b)lack of ease in finding it on KS, and c) the holiday, that makes sense. Debating whether or not I should run another Reddit ad because I'm not sure if it'll reach any new people if I target the same subreddits. And Facebook has been entirely hit and miss, it seems.

21 days left I suppose. Have the top three here nominated for their last days. Happy Thanksgiving, everybody. Don't get too stuffed on turkey!


----------



## jcarter

Lexi Revellian said:


> Who did the edit, Jen? Was it Kirkus or Amazon?
> 
> I tend to stop mentally tweaking a book after a year or two...


The person's name on the track changes was Paul. Based on the email that I got from Megan, I got the feeling that the edits were done by Amazon and not Kirkus. If it had been Kirkus, would there have been something that said Kirkus on it?


----------



## jcarter

WestofCassy said:


> The good news here is, KP won't let you update your book once it is out there unless there is a serious error. Once you give it to them, it is done! I stayed up all night worrying some stupid mistake would be immortalized. Of course, it was.


My husband always tells me to make like Princess Elsa and let it go--and I think I'll have that Disney song playing in my head a lot more now as a reminder. When it's done, its' done!


----------



## Used To Be BH

overfiend said:


> If anybody wants to swap nominations, would be great . In any case, since I am new at this, would love to hear some words of wisdom from my peers. Before I end, I just wish to send a big support to everybody on KScout. I know everyone wishes their book hits the jackpot. Believe me I know. Got so many rejections in my life that when I read that some people with great works have not been picked, it makes me sad. This is how empathic I am. Alright...hope we'll talk some more soon.


With regard to the first part, Steve Vernon puts out a list with the campaigns of group members sorted by ending dates, so you don't need to worry about nomination swapping--everyone here will be happy to consider your book.

As for great books not getting picked, yes, that does sometimes happen. We console ourselves with the fact that at least the books that got picked were great, too. The process is unpredictable, but not irrational. One of the things the editors are looking for is marketability, but no one knows how they make that determination.

The good news is that the KS campaign is a good experience either way. If your book gets selected, that's awesome, and the people in the thread who are in that situation seem very happy with it. If, on the other hand, it doesn't, most people find that they benefit in some other way. If nothing else you've met a supportive and multitalented group--I found my current cover designer here. There's also another thread for those of us who weren't selected to provide help and support to each other as we launch our unselected books. Some people also find that their KS campaign got them exposure that helped their eventual launch. I know my launch for _Different Lee_ was the strongest I've ever had, and, judging from Also Boughts, grabbed a whole new readership than my earlier books. Even people who don't get that kind of bump often say that KS helped them focus and take their professionalism to the next level.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> I just got word that Kindle Press is aiming for a December 5 preorder date for Must Be Murder. Yay! They didn't have much to say in the way of edits for the book. They caught my laziness when it comes to hyphenated words, but that was really the main thing. Being that I'm a teacher, I am reminded that I shouldn't be so lazy! Ah well.
> 
> I am going to try not to stress about all the little things I've thought about changing in the book since sending in the manuscript for editing. Lots of writers rewrites scenes in their heads even after books are done, right? I'm not the only one...right It's so hard to be DONE!


You're far from being the only one. I remember reading a comment on the KDP forum who said he was sometimes still wondering about certain elements years after the fact. He allocated a certain amount of time for rethinking, then sent the book off into the world, not to be revisited again unless someone spotted an actual error.

Maybe some day, when I'm 90 and editing my Collected Works for publication, I'll revisit mine, but I've vowed in general not to touch them again.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> The person's name on the track changes was Paul. Based on the email that I got from Megan, I got the feeling that the edits were done by Amazon and not Kirkus. If it had been Kirkus, would there have been something that said Kirkus on it?


I know some people got Kirkus edits earlier, which puzzled me, since Amazon has access to the large group of editors that hire out through CreateSpace. Of course, Amazon owns Kirkus, too, so maybe they allocate editors from both based on who has more space available at the moment.


----------



## JennyOBrien

RWhite7699 said:


> Sorry 'bout all that. Phew..ee, cat barf. Yes, I would love a mobi ARC. Send it to [email protected] Looking forward to it. Thanks.


There's nothing worse is there. I'll be sending out some Mobi's in a day or so, so will add you to the list. Thank you Ruth, hope you enjoy.


----------



## JennyOBrien

jcarter said:


> I just got word that Kindle Press is aiming for a December 5 preorder date for Must Be Murder. Yay! They didn't have much to say in the way of edits for the book. They caught my laziness when it comes to hyphenated words, but that was really the main thing. Being that I'm a teacher, I am reminded that I shouldn't be so lazy! Ah well.


Just to say I'm really looking forward to getting my copy, my book ends tomorrow so I'll be able to settle back to reading.


----------



## JennyOBrien

PZoro said:


> Great! Thanks, Jenny.


&#128077;&#127995; You're welcome


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

CRex896 said:


> Welp, my Page Views dropped like a rock yesterday. Only 3. But I guess with the a) dwindling promotion, b)lack of ease in finding it on KS, and c) the holiday, that makes sense. Debating whether or not I should run another Reddit ad because I'm not sure if it'll reach any new people if I target the same subreddits. And Facebook has been entirely hit and miss, it seems.
> 
> 21 days left I suppose. Have the top three here nominated for their last days. Happy Thanksgiving, everybody. Don't get too stuffed on turkey!


To be honest, I believe paying for KS ads is a waste of time because even if you get page views, you are not getting as many nominations. People need to have an Amazon account and read ebooks. If you dont reach out to such a crowd, people might press on the link but will not vote. Hot and Trending is all about the nominations and if you are Hot and Trending, visitors to KS will see your book, thus getting internal views (showing that your book is interesting enough to visitors others than the ones you are sending). To get nominations you have to find people willing to nominate you. Amazon tracks EVERYTHING. They want to see if have a 'platform', bring people from all over. If they see someone's views all came from an ad, they will know he has no 'platform' (FB, Twitter, webpage, blogs etc).
But do not stress, if you don't.
Books have been chosen with low stats and books with amazing stats have been rejected.
If someone at KS believes he can market your book, you will be selected.


----------



## marissamarchan

Thanksgiving is a time
For reviewing what we treasure,
The people we hold dear,
Who give us so much pleasure.

Without you as my friend,
Life would be a bore;
Having you in my life
Is what I'm thankful for.

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY MY KBOARDS FRIENDS. ENJOY YOUR DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS. 
*
Marissa http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4


----------



## Lexi Revellian

jcarter said:


> The person's name on the track changes was Paul. Based on the email that I got from Megan, I got the feeling that the edits were done by Amazon and not Kirkus. If it had been Kirkus, would there have been something that said Kirkus on it?


My editorial letters had Kirkus in the title. But it may vary with individual editors.


----------



## Andy Mulberry

14 more days to go and I'm already so ready for it to be over. I promised myself not to stress about it this time, so of course I did  Top three books from the list are in my nomination spots.

*Happy Thanksgiving to all of you guys! *


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> To be honest, I believe paying for KS ads is a waste of time because even if you get page views, you are not getting as many nominations. People need to have an Amazon account and read ebooks. If you dont reach out to such a crowd, people might press on the link but will not vote. Hot and Trending is all about the nominations and if you are Hot and Trending, visitors to KS will see your book, thus getting internal views (showing that your book is interesting enough to visitors others than the ones you are sending). To get nominations you have to find people willing to nominate you. Amazon tracks EVERYTHING. They want to see if have a 'platform', bring people from all over. If they see someone's views all came from an ad, they will know he has no 'platform' (FB, Twitter, webpage, blogs etc).
> But do not stress, if you don't.
> Books have been chosen with low stats and books with amazing stats have been rejected.
> If someone at KS believes he can market your book, you will be selected.


It's completely true that stats aren't the decisive factor in book selection, and it's also true that Hot and Trending has to do with time spent on the page and nominations, not just page views. However, your analysis of the second part assumes that people who view the page as a result of ads won't nominate the book. My experience suggests that some of them will *if the ad is targeted correctly.* with some ads I saw both page views and Hot and Trending numbers spike.

Several pages back, I think Lincoln was suggesting that, whether an author brought in people through social media, paid ads, or both, it would show the Scout editors that the author would be willing to work at book marketing later. In any case, as you point out, stats wouldn't prevent editors from picking a book they are confident they can market successfully.

I look at any eyes I can bring to a book as an investment in the book launch, whether as a Scout selected book or as an indie. I know a lot of people have reported little or no difference in post-Scout book launches, but I'm having the best launch I've ever had--several times better--and it was at least partly due to Scout exposure. How much paid ads contributed could be debated, of course, but let's just say the book launched with a lot more people being aware of it than had been aware of any of my earlier launches. It's even selling on Thanksgiving, when I usually move zero books.


----------



## lincolnjcole

marissamarchan said:


> Thanksgiving is a time
> For reviewing what we treasure,
> The people we hold dear,
> Who give us so much pleasure.
> 
> Without you as my friend,
> Life would be a bore;
> Having you in my life
> Is what I'm thankful for.
> 
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY MY KBOARDS FRIENDS. ENJOY YOUR DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS.
> *
> Marissa http://amzn.to/2fDQZN4


Agreed! HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE

Running some book sales, including my KS guide, if anyone is interested! Good through cyber monday!

https://www.LincolnCole.net/sale


----------



## jcarter

Bill Hiatt said:


> I know some people got Kirkus edits earlier, which puzzled me, since Amazon has access to the large group of editors that hire out through CreateSpace. Of course, Amazon owns Kirkus, too, so maybe they allocate editors from both based on who has more space available at the moment.


That would make sense. It seems like everyone has a slightly different experience with KS. It's interesting!


----------



## jcarter

JennyOBrien said:


> Just to say I'm really looking forward to getting my copy, my book ends tomorrow so I'll be able to settle back to reading.


Thank you, Jenny!

I've got my fingers crossed for your book. I love books set in Paris. It's one of my favorite setting!


----------



## jcarter

Lexi Revellian said:


> My editorial letters had Kirkus in the title. But it may vary with individual editors.


Oh, that's interesting. I didn't really get a letter, I don't think. I just got an email from Megan saying there were some typos but it looks like we are pretty much good to go. They did send me the track changes copy, but the changes were all really little--nothing that I wouldn't accept. I had two misspellings and some missing hyphens. They also changed some formatting. I didn't really understand those changes, so I accepted them since the editors know far more about formatting than I do.

It definitely sounds like each book goes through the process a little differently!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's completely true that stats aren't the decisive factor in book selection, and it's also true that Hot and Trending has to do with time spent on the page and nominations, not just page views. However, your analysis of the second part assumes that people who view the page as a result of ads won't nominate the book. My experience suggests that some of them will *if the ad is targeted correctly.* with some ads I saw both page views and Hot and Trending numbers spike.
> 
> Several pages back, I think Lincoln was suggesting that, whether an author brought in people through social media, paid ads, or both, it would show the Scout editors that the author would be willing to work at book marketing later. In any case, as you point out, stats wouldn't prevent editors from picking a book they are confident they can market successfully.
> 
> I look at any eyes I can bring to a book as an investment in the book launch, whether as a Scout selected book or as an indie. I know a lot of people have reported little or no difference in post-Scout book launches, but I'm having the best launch I've ever had--several times better--and it was at least partly due to Scout exposure. How much paid ads contributed could be debated, of course, but let's just say the book launched with a lot more people being aware of it than had been aware of any of my earlier launches. It's even selling on Thanksgiving, when I usually move zero books.


I get what you are saying. I was going on what he said. If he got a few hundred views from a reddit ad and did not make the Hot and Trending that means they were clicking but not nominating. Maybe as you said, ads work if targeted correctly. Also, it sounded that he does not have a following as he said he had a day with only 3 views. Should he keep spending on ads if traffic from ads will be his only views? That's up to him of course. This thread is 'food for though' based on our experiences. Even though I do not believe I have much hope due to the book being a 4th in a series and a bit too graphic for KS, I have been in the HnT list for nearly 20 days now. Without ads. I've targeted readers that I know read ebooks (from my fb, mailing list, FB groups, twitter, linkedin, goodreads, here  etc). My views have ranged from 58-202 daily. Not so high, yet I have never left the hot list. I believe this is because the people I send to scout, all nominate my book. The good thing about being on the hot list is the internal views.
Ten days to go...I can't take the checking and marketing all the time...even my other book sales are down because I am so distracted with this...My 5th book writing has taken a hit, too lol
Happy Thanksgiving from a Greek to all the Americans out there...
Just keep writing, just keep writing...


----------



## overfiend

Well following your discussion Bill Hiatt, I am the novice here and I have been trying to figure the mechanics of KS too and I also believe that you can put adverts everywhere but in the end, the problem is , will people nominate it? 
Sure you will get tons of people to go see your page but will they go through the hassle of creating an account just to nominate. If they are close family and friends, then no problem but others?

Also what weights more...say I target 15 people with sure nominations or 15 views only?



Bill Hiatt said:


> It's completely true that stats aren't the decisive factor in book selection, and it's also true that Hot and Trending has to do with time spent on the page and nominations, not just page views. However, your analysis of the second part assumes that people who view the page as a result of ads won't nominate the book. My experience suggests that some of them will *if the ad is targeted correctly.* with some ads I saw both page views and Hot and Trending numbers spike.
> 
> Several pages back, I think Lincoln was suggesting that, whether an author brought in people through social media, paid ads, or both, it would show the Scout editors that the author would be willing to work at book marketing later. In any case, as you point out, stats wouldn't prevent editors from picking a book they are confident they can market successfully.
> 
> I look at any eyes I can bring to a book as an investment in the book launch, whether as a Scout selected book or as an indie. I know a lot of people have reported little or no difference in post-Scout book launches, but I'm having the best launch I've ever had--several times better--and it was at least partly due to Scout exposure. How much paid ads contributed could be debated, of course, but let's just say the book launched with a lot more people being aware of it than had been aware of any of my earlier launches. It's even selling on Thanksgiving, when I usually move zero books.


----------



## Used To Be BH

overfiend said:


> Well following your discussion Bill Hiatt, I am the novice here and I have been trying to figure the mechanics of KS too and I also believe that you can put adverts everywhere but in the end, the problem is , will people nominate it?
> Sure you will get tons of people to go see your page but will they go through the hassle of creating an account just to nominate. If they are close family and friends, then no problem but others?
> 
> Also what weights more...say I target 15 people with sure nominations or 15 views only?


The factors you mention are all reasons why targeting is important. It makes sense to target Amazon customers, although Geekwire says that's 240 million people, so hardly a rare demographic.

With FB ads or something like that, there are a lot of Amazon-related terms that will help. For example, I doubt someone is going to have Kindles among their interests if they don't have an Amazon account. With promoters it's more difficult, but there's an easy way to see. If your page views spike, but you don't end up in hot and trending, likely the promoter isn't targeting well. If you get the opposite result, you can assume the advertiser knows what he or she is doing.

In response to your last question, it's logical to assume that nominations matter much more than just page views.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I get what you are saying. I was going on what he said. If he got a few hundred views from a reddit ad and did not make the Hot and Trending that means they were clicking but not nominating. Maybe as you said, ads work if targeted correctly. Also, it sounded that he does not have a following as he said he had a day with only 3 views. Should he keep spending on ads if traffic from ads will be his only views? That's up to him of course. This thread is 'food for though' based on our experiences. Even though I do not believe I have much hope due to the book being a 4th in a series and a bit too graphic for KS, I have been in the HnT list for nearly 20 days now. Without ads. I've targeted readers that I know read ebooks (from my fb, mailing list, FB groups, twitter, linkedin, goodreads, here  etc). My views have ranged from 58-202 daily. Not so high, yet I have never left the hot list. I believe this is because the people I send to scout, all nominate my book. The good thing about being on the hot list is the internal views.
> Ten days to go...I can't take the checking and marketing all the time...even my other book sales are down because I am so distracted with this...My 5th book writing has taken a hit, too lol
> Happy Thanksgiving from a Greek to all the Americans out there...
> Just keep writing, just keep writing...


Ah! I looked at your general statement without connecting it to the specifics to which you were responding. Yes, if someone is getting lots of page views but isn't hot and trending, that advertising is definitely less effective than it should be. It sounds as if you're doing exactly what you should be--targeting people who are more likely to nominate.

As for your book being fourth in a series, I think earlier in this very thread a Scout selected author said the book selected a later series book. I'm sorry to say I can't remember who said that, but I think it means there is hope. As far as being graphic is concerned, I don't think we have a good fix on how the editors feel. There was a considerable discussion a few pages back in which several people presented examples either from their own selected books or selected books they'd read that were pretty graphic. _Princess Dracula_, recently selected, has a kind of rape scene very near the beginning--not pornographic, but not PG-13 either. Anyway, I'll keep a good thought!


----------



## Used To Be BH

All three books with campaigns ending today are definitely books I'm going to want to read. My TBR list is out of control!


----------



## overfiend

Bill Hiatt...any idea how many nomination you need to get your book published by KS
When it says Hot...does that mean you have a lot of views only or Views or nominations or only nominations?
Also how often is the page updated for views...once every 24 hrs ?


----------



## Kyla S

I nominated Cowboy Sanctuary, Love Lies and Clones, and Snow Song! Good luck to all and happy Thanksgiving to those in the U.S.!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

It's funny, it seems like to get enough attention on your KS campaign, you need to be good at self-promoting.  If I was good at self promoting, I wouldn't be so interested in KS! 
Hope everyone has had a Happy Turkeyday, and good luck to our three folks on their last campaign day.


----------



## C. J. Sears

I don't have a facebook following. My friends list is fewer than 70 people. Ads are the only way I can get attention on the book. I'm confident in the quality of the novel, even though I would like more eyes on it in the editorial process (should I be selected). 

I'm not a social media figurehead in any form, so my ads, which have been specifically targeted at subreddits dedicated to interests relevant to my novel, are the best way for me to reach out to readers. And it seemed to be working for several days in a row.

I'm not rich. I'm not even middle-income. My $10 on Reddit has been about the best monetary expenditure on the campaign thus far. I'm still debating whether scoutboost would pay off. If I pay that $70+ and get no return on my investment in the form of being selected for publication, then will it have been worth it? 

No, in my opinion. It'll just mean I'm that much farther from my goal of becoming an author and that much closer to returning to retail hell or flipping burgers. The thought sickens and depresses me. I pray that the kindle scout team sees value in my work, that they aren't selecting novels based solely on social media presence.

Anyway, hope everyone has had a great Thanksgiving and God bless.


----------



## Jasperwocky

CRex896 said:


> I don't have a facebook following. My friends list is fewer than 70 people. Ads are the only way I can get attention on the book. I'm confident in the quality of the novel, even though I would like more eyes on it in the editorial process (should I be selected).


Hey CRex. I liked your extract, you can write, so that's one thing less to worry about. I can see why you hit up r/twinpeaks, strong Dale Cooper and his dictaphone vibe as your protagonist rolled into town behind the cows.

Barring a miraculous bestseller, one Kindle Scout book, selected or not, isn't going to keep anyone from working another job. To earn a living as writer you need a big catalogue - sequels, prequels, non sequitous equals - I'm focusing on writing my follow up. Its going to be needed whatever happens with the campaign.

KS is not the be all and end all, its an amazing opportunity but even if you get chosen things are going to be a slog - best to start slogging early.

You have blog, you're reaching out to people, that shows a willingness to build a platform. If the book is good enough to be looked at seriously I'm sure that will be taken into consideration.

Happy thanksgiving to all.


----------



## DLBarton

lincolnjcole said:


> Agreed! HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE
> 
> Running some book sales, including my KS guide, if anyone is interested! Good through cyber monday!
> 
> https://www.LincolnCole.net/sale


Lincoln,

I just read your KS guide -- very informative and I highly recommend it! (I actually borrowed it through Amazon Prime, but I think you get full credit for a purchase.)

I had a question. If one is fortunate to be selected, can they send out free copies for reviews -- both before it is published and after? Is there a limit?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## C. J. Sears

Jasperwocky said:


> Hey CRex. I liked your extract, you can write, so that's one thing less to worry about. I can see why you hit up r/twinpeaks, strong Dale Cooper and his dictaphone vibe as your protagonist rolled into town behind the cows.
> 
> Barring a miraculous bestseller, one Kindle Scout book, selected or not, isn't going to keep anyone from working another job. To earn a living as writer you need a big catalogue - sequels, prequels, non sequitous equals - I'm focusing on writing my follow up. Its going to be needed whatever happens with the campaign.
> 
> KS is not the be all and end all, its an amazing opportunity but even if you get chosen things are going to be a slog - best to start slogging early.
> 
> You have blog, you're reaching out to people, that shows a willingness to build a platform. If the book is good enough to be looked at seriously I'm sure that will be taken into consideration.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all.


Thank you for the support and the words of encouragement. Yes, I agree that I can't strictly rely on KS for my financial future. But if I landed the contract and the $1500 advance, that would be enough to stave me off going back to the workforce quite as soon. I've been out of work for about a year and living with my (thankfully loving) father, so I'm not in the best shape at the moment. I've also made some poor monetary decisions in the past which made me reluctant to spend much on advertising.

Didn't mean to make this all depressing-sounding or to get so personal. Just felt the need to explain my decision making process, I suppose.

Honestly, I truly hope and pray that as many of us as possible make it through and come out of this with contracts.


----------



## overfiend

I guess we are in the same boat...kinda CRex. My FB is no help and I think I will resort to some paid avenue to increase traffic but in the end...no nominations are guaranteed. Don't really have high hopes that KS will end up in a contract but for 30 days I get to feel that my work is in some kind of lime light...for what it is worth. After that, I guess it is back to flipping burgers as you say Crex 



CRex896 said:


> I don't have a facebook following. My friends list is fewer than 70 people. Ads are the only way I can get attention on the book. I'm confident in the quality of the novel, even though I would like more eyes on it in the editorial process (should I be selected).
> 
> I'm not a social media figurehead in any form, so my ads, which have been specifically targeted at subreddits dedicated to interests relevant to my novel, are the best way for me to reach out to readers. And it seemed to be working for several days in a row.
> 
> I'm not rich. I'm not even middle-income. My $10 on Reddit has been about the best monetary expenditure on the campaign thus far. I'm still debating whether scoutboost would pay off. If I pay that $70+ and get no return on my investment in the form of being selected for publication, then will it have been worth it?
> 
> No, in my opinion. It'll just mean I'm that much farther from my goal of becoming an author and that much closer to returning to retail hell or flipping burgers. The thought sickens and depresses me. I pray that the kindle scout team sees value in my work, that they aren't selecting novels based solely on social media presence.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone has had a great Thanksgiving and God bless.


----------



## JennyOBrien

jcarter said:


> Thank you, Jenny!
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for your book. I love books set in Paris. It's one of my favorite setting!


Thank you Jen, if it's by name alone... Jen x


----------



## JennyOBrien

Dear all,

Hope everyone on the other side had a Happy Thanksgiving.

Last day for me today, the longest shortest month...

Steve, you've been amazing, best of luck with your book fairs.
Lincoln and Bill, both fountains of knowledge. I've devoured each and every one of your posts.

Good luck to all of you with your campaigns. I wrote a blog post about my campaign, which may be of use https://jennyobrienwriter.wordpress.com

See you between the pages...

Jen x


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope everyone on the other side had a Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Last day for me today, the longest shortest month...
> 
> Steve, you've been amazing, best of luck with your book fairs.
> Lincoln and Bill, both fountains of knowledge. I've devoured each and every one of your posts.
> 
> Good luck to all of you with your campaigns. I wrote a blog post about my campaign, which may be of use https://jennyobrienwriter.wordpress.com
> 
> See you between the pages...
> 
> Jen x


Hey, Jen. I see you're in h and t. Just nominated Englishwoman in Paris. Best of luck to you. Also nominated Beneath the Skin and Vampire Court. Good luck y'all.


----------



## RWhite7699

Duh! I meant Court of Vampires, not Vampire Court. Michele, I am half way through Whyte  Christmas. Love it. Will leave a review when I'm finished.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

My nominations all came free, and I have moved down the list to nominate Englishwoman in Paris, Beneath the Skin, and Court of Vampires.  Good luck to you all!

Kyla, I have to say I'm very impressed with your campaign.  Great cover, great tag line, and awesome description.  I enjoyed the excerpt as well.  Very well done!  Wishing you the best!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, yesterday wasn't huge. I moved a couple of dozen books and I talked to an awful lot of people who swear that they are coming back today to buy a book. I believe a lot more people WILL be buying books today - just because their paychecks hit the bank last night.

Timing is everything.

Let's get right to the list.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
1 day left  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
3 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
6 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
7 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
9 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
9 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
13 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
13 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
15 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
20 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
20 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
22 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
22 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
23 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
28 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated: 

Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

Good luck!


----------



## PZoro

I hope those in the USA had a happy thanksgiving.

I now have A Fine Line, Beneath The Skin, and Englishwoman in Paris on my list.


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My nominations all came free, and I have moved down the list to nominate Englishwoman in Paris, Beneath the Skin, and Court of Vampires. Good luck to you all!


Same for me.

With the Thanksgiving hump over with, hopefully stats return to something a little more normal. Hope everyone has a great day (on and off of Kindle Scout).


----------



## Used To Be BH

overfiend said:


> Bill Hiatt...any idea how many nomination you need to get your book published by KS
> When it says Hot...does that mean you have a lot of views only or Views or nominations or only nominations?
> Also how often is the page updated for views...once every 24 hrs ?


Answering the easy question first, yes, once every 24 hours.

I'm pretty sure there is no set minimum in terms of nominations. The editors have picked a couple books that were ever hot and trending, and a few more who rarely were.

Nobody knows the hot and trending formula for sure, and probably we never will. My guess is that Lincoln is correct in thinking time spent on the page and nominations are much more important than just raw page views.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> I don't have a facebook following. My friends list is fewer than 70 people. Ads are the only way I can get attention on the book. I'm confident in the quality of the novel, even though I would like more eyes on it in the editorial process (should I be selected).
> 
> I'm not a social media figurehead in any form, so my ads, which have been specifically targeted at subreddits dedicated to interests relevant to my novel, are the best way for me to reach out to readers. And it seemed to be working for several days in a row.
> 
> I'm not rich. I'm not even middle-income. My $10 on Reddit has been about the best monetary expenditure on the campaign thus far. I'm still debating whether scoutboost would pay off. If I pay that $70+ and get no return on my investment in the form of being selected for publication, then will it have been worth it?
> 
> No, in my opinion. It'll just mean I'm that much farther from my goal of becoming an author and that much closer to returning to retail hell or flipping burgers. The thought sickens and depresses me. I pray that the kindle scout team sees value in my work, that they aren't selecting novels based solely on social media presence.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone has had a great Thanksgiving and God bless.


The data that Lincoln has been accumulating makes it clear they aren't selecting novels based on social media presence. Presence certainly doesn't count against an author, but if the editors are wowed by your books, they will pick it regardless.

With regard to Scoutboost, there's no way to know. I will say that for me the money I invested in the Scout campaign seemed to pay off in increased sales when I launched the book after it wasn't selected. That said, a lot of people have said their Scout campaigns didn't seem to make any difference, and no one has yet figured out what other factors might be involved.

Are you very familiar with Reddit? I'm wondering if your activities there contributed to the ad result, or if you think anyone buying an ad who had an appealing book could get about the same result.

Anyway, if nothing else you have a lot of people pulling for you to become an author and not go back to retail hell. All that positive energy can't hurt.


----------



## Horia Stoian

So I'm still alive guys   I took one month off from work and finished an unofficial NaNoWriMo event  I started writing my second novel (fantasy and adventure) on October 19th and finished it on November 17th. I ended up with 58.000 words, and I spent the last days proofreading it and submitting it to Kindle Scout   I'm gonna give it another go, hopefully Santa will come  

Update: Just received my email from KS; The campaign will launch this Sunday


----------



## AnitaLouise

Here are my nominations:

Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

I must say, there are some excellent authors in this group. Although each quite different, I enjoyed all of the excerpts. 

Because of my personal interests, I found "Beneath the Skin" to be extremely engaging. Such a difficult, yet important subject. And you have done a wonderful job with it, Kyla! Whether your book is accepted by KS  or not, I will purchase it - read it - and share it with my teenage granddaughter. Well done!

Hope everyone in the US had a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## overfiend

CRex you just got 2 nominations. I gave you one and my friend also gave you one. hope that helps



CRex896 said:


> Same for me.
> 
> With the Thanksgiving hump over with, hopefully stats return to something a little more normal. Hope everyone has a great day (on and off of Kindle Scout).


----------



## JennyOBrien

George Stratford said:


> Hi Jenny O'Brien. I wouldn't normally buy a romance novel, but at the same time I feel quite strongly that we should not confine ourselves to our favoured genres while jostling along on this nail-chewing Kindle Scout ride together. That's why I took a close look at Englishwoman in Paris. It's true I know absolutely nothing about the romance market, but I can certainly appreciate good, fluent writing whenever I read it, whatever the subject matter. Also, for me, the story sows more than enough curiosity seeds at an early stage to keep the pages turning. Enough said. Consider that little blue nominate button well and truly clicked.


Sorry George, how could I have missed your post! Thank you so much and apologies for the delay in replying. I've got you on my nom list


----------



## JennyOBrien

Thank you to everyone else that's voted for me today.


----------



## George Stratford

JennyOBrien said:


> Sorry George, how could I have missed your post! Thank you so much and apologies for the delay in replying. I've got you on my nom list


You're almost there now, Jenny. Glad to see that you are in the H&T on your last day. Good luck with the review; I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## C. J. Sears

overfiend said:


> CRex you just got 2 nominations. I gave you one and my friend also gave you one. hope that helps


Thank you! We have no way of tracking actual nomination numbers during the campaign, so it definitely helps to know for sure about a few of them.

@Bill Hiatt: As always, thank you for the informative response. I did read Lincoln's data back when you first suggested it to me and was pleased to see a few selected novels weren't social media firestorms. I mean, the odds are still in favor of those that go hot & trending for a period of time, I would think, but it's always helpful/hopeful to know the opposite can be true.

As for Reddit, my familiarity with it is fairly recent (since about June). I did read up on advertising before plunging in and figured that targeting subreddits that I knew had some relation or relevance to my story would have to pay off on some level. I made sure that they were all active with at least several thousand subscribers as well. Surprisingly, r/xfiles has had basically no response to the ad. But I guess the story influence there isn't readily apparent in the blurb I used, so that's fine.

My advice, if you want to use Reddit, is to figure out your budget, weigh the possible traffic from specific active subreddits, and then calculate whether a small fraction/percentage of any given readership is worth the investment. In my case, having two hundred or so extra eyes on the book that normally wouldn't have been there has been something I'm proud of. It pales compared to those on the hot & trending list, sure, but it's more than I had to start with.

I hope no one thinks I came in here yesterday to whine/complain about my stats. Far from it! I just thought it'd be nice to put my drop into the perspective of the holiday. Indeed, my views rose back up a bit when I checked the stats this morning.

So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that thanks to this thread I'm a) more informed, b) less stressed by the stats, and c) glad to be a part of a community that cares.


----------



## JennyOBrien

George Stratford said:


> You're almost there now, Jenny. Glad to see that you are in the H&T on your last day. Good luck with the review; I've got my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you again George and for reading my excerpt even though romance isn't your usual read.


----------



## JennyOBrien

JennyOBrien said:


> Thank you again George and for reading my excerpt even though romance isn't your usual read. I've got you and Kyra nominated and off to see who's next on Steve's list.


----------



## SG

Yesterday was my lowest page views (only 24), and my book fell out of H&T for a couple of hours as well. I wasn't promoting it to anyone yesterday and it was Thanksgiving so that must have thrown a wrench into whatever has been working for me so far.

Great discussion on the promotional aspect. I haven't and don't plan on spending money on my campaign, but nothing's set in stone. So, who knows?

Regardless of the impact of advertisement and page views on the campaign, I think being on KS is a great time to experiment with advertising. We can quickly learn what is working for our book and what's not, we can test out targeting etc. I see it as an opportunity to hone our marketing skills. And I for sure can always use some practice on that front.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Got Beneath the Skin, Court of Vampires, and A Fine Line. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Kyla S

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Kyla, I have to say I'm very impressed with your campaign. Great cover, great tag line, and awesome description. I enjoyed the excerpt as well. Very well done! Wishing you the best!


Thank you so much Julianne! I can't wait to read "Descending." I love (wo)man versus nature stories, and yours sounds epic!



AnitaLouise said:


> Because of my personal interests, I found "Beneath the Skin" to be extremely engaging. Such a difficult, yet important subject. And you have done a wonderful job with it, Kyla! Whether your book is accepted by KS or not, I will purchase it - read it - and share it with my teenage granddaughter. Well done!


Thank you, AnitaLouise! It is certainly not the most marketable book, but it is a story I've wanted to tell for over a decade, that story that just begs to get out into the world. Thank you so much for your kind words.

Thank you to all those who nominated Beneath the Skin. I just now made it on the H&T list for the first time. I haven't done any promotions, so I know it's because of the fine people on this forum. Thank you!


----------



## SG

Between the hubster's account and mine, we have the top 6 books on the list covered


----------



## Kay7979

Horia Stoian said:


> So I'm still alive guys  I took one month off from work and finished an unofficial NaNoWriMo event  I started writing my second novel (fantasy and adventure) on October 19th and finished it on November 17th. I ended up with 58.000 words, and I spent the last days proofreading it and submitting it to Kindle Scout  I'm gonna give it another go, hopefully Santa will come
> 
> Update: Just received my email from KS; The campaign will launch this Sunday


That's great! Best of luck to you.

I started a thread for KS alumni, so feel free to pop over there and share what you're up to. We talk about all aspects of self-publishing and what we're doing with ads and promotions.


----------



## Kay7979

sgbasu said:


> Yesterday was my lowest page views (only 24), and my book fell out of H&T for a couple of hours as well. I wasn't promoting it to anyone yesterday and it was Thanksgiving so that must have thrown a wrench into whatever has been working for me so far.
> 
> Great discussion on the promotional aspect. I haven't and don't plan on spending money on my campaign, but nothing's set in stone. So, who knows?
> 
> Regardless of the impact of advertisement and page views on the campaign, I think being on KS is a great time to experiment with advertising. We can quickly learn what is working for our book and what's not, we can test out targeting etc. I see it as an opportunity to hone our marketing skills. And I for sure can always use some practice on that front.


I found this to be very true. I started my campaign knowing little about social media and advertising. I didn't have a webpage. I learned SO much during my campaign that is coming in handy now. More importantly, I made friends among fellow participants and the campaign was worth the aggravations for that alone.


----------



## Kay7979

I'm doing a Goodreads giveaway for five copies of my book if you'd like to "enter to win." https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/32808048-beyond-the-forest

It's US only since I wasn't sure how much it would cost to ship overseas.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Lincoln, I saw your book Raven's Peak on bookzio today in my email. I noticed that the regular price was 3.49 and it's been slashed down to..... 3.49! Hahaha, not sure if that's a typo or just some cutting edge marketing! 

At any rate, I think I might be crazy enough to jump on that bandwagon of promotion!


----------



## overfiend

24 views but you were hot all day and even today.
Yesterday I had 110 views and at least 4 nominations(I know because my friends voted for me
and I was hot for 1 hour only but I know it will drop since it was my first whole day

This KS might be weird in how they determine what is hot...and SG Basu...I am not taking any merit away from your book or your spotlight
I think your book plot might be more popular that the page views account for or may be 24 views were really 24 nominations ...who knows. In any case, nice to know you were off and still your remained HOT



sgbasu said:


> Yesterday was my lowest page views (only 24), and my book fell out of H&T for a couple of hours as well. I wasn't promoting it to anyone yesterday and it was Thanksgiving so that must have thrown a wrench into whatever has been working for me so far.
> 
> Great discussion on the promotional aspect. I haven't and don't plan on spending money on my campaign, but nothing's set in stone. So, who knows?
> 
> Regardless of the impact of advertisement and page views on the campaign, I think being on KS is a great time to experiment with advertising. We can quickly learn what is working for our book and what's not, we can test out targeting etc. I see it as an opportunity to hone our marketing skills. And I for sure can always use some practice on that front.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Hey there! 
I'm still here, lurking and nominating in any spare moments from NaNoWriMo and formatting A House of Mirrors...
Just a quick note to say that if you enjoyed my excerpt from HoM, I'm sending out ARCs soon (aiming to launch the book at the beginning of December). If you'd like a copy to review (and you can get to it fairly quickly), please drop me a note.
Cheers!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Slightly off topic, but Steve, where do you get your POD done? I was going to go through Createspace, but then I realized (at the end of the process) that there's no Direct Deposit for Canadians. I know you sell your books at all these places and shows and hospitals, and you're near Halifax, so I imagine you had the same problem, so I'm curious who you go with.

If I don't find something soon, I'm going to go with the KDP Print Beta


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Slightly off topic, but Steve, where do you get your POD done? I was going to go through Createspace, but then I realized (at the end of the process) that there's no Direct Deposit for Canadians. I know you sell your books at all these places and shows and hospitals, and you're near Halifax, so I imagine you had the same problem, so I'm curious who you go with.
> 
> If I don't find something soon, I'm going to go with the KDP Print Beta


I haven't tried KDP Print Beta yet, but it appears from the number of people reporting problems that it's not quite ready for prime time, and even when it works correctly, it doesn't include the same features.

I found this CreateSpace thread that suggests two ways around this problem: https://forums.createspace.com/en/community/message/353235. The second one might not work, because you'd probably need to be in Canada rather than in Thailand, but the first one should. Either one enables you to set up direct deposit with Amazon.

Steve may know of a good Canadian alternative, but I know when I was researching PODs I couldn't find anybody with production costs as low as CS. Why does this matter? Because higher production costs make your retail price higher and could make your book less competitive. POD is inherently more expensive than the large offset print runs big publishers do, so we as indies need to do whatever we can not to raise those costs even further.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> I haven't tried KDP Print Beta yet, but it appears from the number of people reporting problems that it's not quite ready for prime time, and even when it works correctly, it doesn't include the same features.
> 
> I found this CreateSpace thread that suggests two ways around this problem: https://forums.createspace.com/en/community/message/353235. The second one might not work, because you'd probably need to be in Canada rather than in Thailand, but the first one should. Either one enables you to set up direct deposit with Amazon.
> 
> Steve may know of a good Canadian alternative, but I know when I was researching PODs I couldn't find anybody with production costs as low as CS. Why does this matter? Because higher production costs make your retail price higher and could make your book less competitive. POD is inherently more expensive than the large offset print runs big publishers do, so we as indies need to do whatever we can not to raise those costs even further.


Thanks Bill! I just found the cross border banking information with TD (my bank) about ten minutes after I posted here! Apparently it's $15/ month but they waive that fee if I have $100 in the account and I believe it's free to transfer the money from one account into the other, and can all be done on the same site. So now I just have to find $100...... 

I haven't heard much good about the KDP Print Beta either, I just figured it would be the closest thing to Createspace that was out there. I looked at Ingram Spark (and Lightning House) as well as Lulu, and they both require upfront fees, which I don't care for at all.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just Nominated:

Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien
Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
Court of Vampires by Megan Linski

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

Carey Lewis said:


> Slightly off topic, but Steve, where do you get your POD done? I was going to go through Createspace, but then I realized (at the end of the process) that there's no Direct Deposit for Canadians. I know you sell your books at all these places and shows and hospitals, and you're near Halifax, so I imagine you had the same problem, so I'm curious who you go with.
> 
> If I don't find something soon, I'm going to go with the KDP Print Beta


No - they DON'T have direct deposit to Canada. except if you set up a cross-border bank account as you said. I don't know WHY they don't have direct deposit to Canada, but it is the main reason why I have jumped a few of my books into KDP Print Beta.

The only problem is right now I can't order any additional copies through KDP Print Beta - but the way I see it I likely won't be ordering any new books until next spring and/or summer, when the next big signing and selling season starts up. And KDP has promised that it will add all of these features by and by.

But, I'm still waiting to earn that first hundred bucks through Createspace so that I can receive a check in the mail from them. It is a pain in the butt, but I still rely on Createspace for acquiring paperback copies to handsell.


----------



## overfiend

Bill Hiatt...I thought Lulu was the cheapest for POD


----------



## AnnMPratley

Hi Steve, can you please add my latest campaign to the list?

Web address is: 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NTJBLL8HWLT0

Thanks!

Ann


----------



## RWhite7699

Just added A Fine Line to my noms. Good luck, George.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Hey guys!  I've been hiding in the lab (seriously because I'm a sleep tech on the side) My book is out of the nomination period and now I wait for either the dreaded or exciting letter on whether or not Cowboy Sanctuary is chosen.  I noticed some big errors in editing (which I'm sure they did as well) so honestly not expecting good news... BUT at least I caught those errors before I published it on my own!  This was something new for me to try, and even if I'm not picked I'm glad I did this.  I'm a glass-half-full kind of gal, so whatever happens it will all work out in the end  If you get a chance check out the new site for my book at www.authormichellehughes.com  Hope your Turkey day was great


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated:

A Fine Line by George Stratford

Best of luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Black Friday took its toll on the attending crowd of yesterday's show. Altogether between the two days I sold about fifty or so books. That wasn't huge, but I did make some money out of the day and it wasn't bad considering that I figure it will be the last big event for me this season.

Now I've REALLY got to get back to trying to write, publish and repeat.

So let's get right to the list.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
2 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
5 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
6 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
8 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
8 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
12 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
12 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
14 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
19 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
19 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
19 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
21 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
21 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
22 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
27 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
29 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## George Stratford

Thank you Jenny, P. Zoro, Ruth and James for your nominations. They are all much appreciated.


----------



## JennyOBrien

George Stratford said:


> Thank you Jenny, P. Zoro, Ruth and James for your nominations. They are all much appreciated.


Happy to be of help, enjoyed your excerpt George.

Lincoln, my stats for what they're worth with no advertising &#128512;
741 views 22 hours H&T, 37% external.

Whatever the result Kindle Scout rocks, my Ideal Girl reached bestselling status today on UK charts, all down to me getting off my derrière and actually doing something other than writing. I'm going quiet for a while but I'll pop back to vote from Steve's list and let you know when I hear anything.


----------



## C. J. Sears

George Stratford said:


> Thank you Jenny, P. Zoro, Ruth and James for your nominations. They are all much appreciated.


Add another to the list of nominations for _A Fine Line_! Can't resist nominating a story with a title that makes me think of a Steven Segal/80s action movie.


----------



## George Stratford

CRex896 said:


> Add another to the list of nominations for _A Fine Line_! Can't resist nominating a story with a title that makes me think of a Steven Segal/80s action movie.


Thanks, Craig.....and perhaps Steven Seagal.


----------



## overfiend

Thanks Steve for adding me to your list 

P Zoro, my wife sent a nomination your way yesterday
G Basu My good friend if she keeps to her word has one nomination coming your way
C Rex I think you might be getting one more today....if someone keeps his word

I think I ran out of people in my close circle that actually like to read...so time to work my way around that problem



Steve Vernon said:


> Black Friday took its toll on the attending crowd of yesterday's show. Altogether between the two days I sold about fifty or so books. That wasn't huge, but I did make some money out of the day and it wasn't bad considering that I figure it will be the last big event for me this season.
> 
> Now I've REALLY got to get back to trying to write, publish and repeat.
> 
> So let's get right to the list.
> 
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> 2 days left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> 5 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
> 6 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> 8 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> 8 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 12 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> 12 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 14 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
> 19 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 19 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> 19 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> 21 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
> 21 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
> 22 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
> 27 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
> 29 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

overfiend said:


> Bill Hiatt...I thought Lulu was the cheapest for POD


When I first researched, I tested all the readily accessible PODs with the dimensions of my first book to see what would happen. Every single one of them came in more expensive than CS.

Just to be sure, I just ran the test for my most recent book, _Different Lee_. Using the same specifications, DL production cost on Createspace is $3.82. On Lulu, it's $4.52 for the same thing. On my longest book, the same test produces $5.98 vs. $7.04. While these differences aren't huge, they will make a difference in the retail price. If Lulu's quality was superior, that might be a reason to go with them, but I've seen no evidence that that is the case. The CS paperbacks come out well, and on those rare occasions where there is a glitch in the printing process, CS always fixes the problem quickly.

Also remember that CS books always show as in stock on Amazon. Lulu books and books by other third party PODs are more likely to indicate a possible shipping delay.

Lulu does have options, such as hardcover, that CS doesn't, so it might be worth it if you just wanted to create one or more of the specific formats that are unique to Lulu. Keeping in mind that most indies have a hard time moving paperbacks, it's difficult for me to imagine that hardcover books would be an easy sell, though they would make nice gifts and giveaway prizes. You can create a hardcover or other format without creating a paperback with them.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Kyla S said:


> Thank you, AnitaLouise! It is certainly not the most marketable book, but it is a story I've wanted to tell for over a decade, that story that just begs to get out into the world. Thank you so much for your kind words.


You're very welcome, Kyla. 

My current nominations are:

Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
A Fine Line by George Stratford

Although not the genre I tend to read, I found my newest nomination, A Fine Line, to be well-written. The excerpt certainly kept my interest. Tension is not one of my preferred emotions and my reading definitely spiked that feeling. Well don, George Stratford! 

Nearing the end of my 30 days. Will soon be one of the books to be reviewed by this wonderful group of writers. If you would be so kind as to share any feedback with me when the time comes, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michelle Hughes said:


> Hey guys! I've been hiding in the lab (seriously because I'm a sleep tech on the side) My book is out of the nomination period and now I wait for either the dreaded or exciting letter on whether or not Cowboy Sanctuary is chosen. I noticed some big errors in editing (which I'm sure they did as well) so honestly not expecting good news... BUT at least I caught those errors before I published it on my own! This was something new for me to try, and even if I'm not picked I'm glad I did this. I'm a glass-half-full kind of gal, so whatever happens it will all work out in the end  If you get a chance check out the new site for my book at www.authormichellehughes.com Hope your Turkey day was great


You're not the only one who discovered errors after the fact. I caught several when I was readying my book for launch after it wasn't selected. Unless the errors were numerous or substantial, I doubt that would stop the editors from picking it, since there is a round of editing that follows selection. I suppose if two books were close, the better edited one would get selected, but from the comments of some of the selected authors on here, their books were not completely error free but still made the cut.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> When I first researched, I tested all the readily accessible PODs with the dimensions of my first book to see what would happen. Every single one of them came in more expensive than CS.
> 
> Just to be sure, I just ran the test for my most recent book, _Different Lee_. Using the same specifications, DL production cost on Createspace is $3.82. On Lulu, it's $4.52 for the same thing. On my longest book, the same test produces $5.98 vs. $7.04. While these differences aren't huge, they will make a difference in the retail price. If Lulu's quality was superior, that might be a reason to go with them, but I've seen no evidence that that is the case. The CS paperbacks come out well, and on those rare occasions where there is a glitch in the printing process, CS always fixes the problem quickly.
> 
> Also remember that CS books always show as in stock on Amazon. Lulu books and books by other third party PODs are more likely to indicate a possible shipping delay.
> 
> Lulu does have options, such as hardcover, that CS doesn't, so it might be worth it if you just wanted to create one or more of the specific formats that are unique to Lulu. Keeping in mind that most indies have a hard time moving paperbacks, it's difficult for me to imagine that hardcover books would be an easy sell, though they would make nice gifts and giveaway prizes. You can create a hardcover or other format without creating a paperback with them.


At a quick glance, it also appears that Createspace has more trim options. My book is ready to go at a 5x8 cover size that isn't available at Lulu. I believe I heard that Lulu is Canadian, so it seemed like a good fit for me, but there's fees and it's more expensive. They might be better at getting into libraries and bookstores and such, as I've also read that they won't touch Createspace because they hate Amazon, but I've also read it's very difficult to get into libraries anyway. Yet again, this is all hearsay from the Internet, and we all know how reliable the Internet is....


----------



## George Stratford

AnitaLouise said:


> You're very welcome, Kyla.
> 
> My current nominations are:
> 
> Beneath the Skin by Kyla J. Steinkraus
> Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> A Fine Line by George Stratford
> 
> Although not the genre I tend to read, I found my newest nomination, A Fine Line, to be well-written. The excerpt certainly kept my interest. Tension is not one of my preferred emotions and my reading definitely spiked that feeling. Well don, George Stratford!
> 
> Nearing the end of my 30 days. Will soon be one of the books to be reviewed by this wonderful group of writers. If you would be so kind as to share any feedback with me when the time comes, it would be most appreciated.


Thank you for those kind words, Anita Louise. You have said almost exactly the same thing that I said to Jenny O'Brien in an earlier post. We should look outside our usual genres if we truly want to give each other a fair chance. Although romance is normally a long way off my usual reading, I found Jenny's Englishwoman in Paris very well written indeed and nominated it on that basis.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> At a quick glance, it also appears that Createspace has more trim options. My book is ready to go at a 5x8 cover size that isn't available at Lulu. I believe I heard that Lulu is Canadian, so it seemed like a good fit for me, but there's fees and it's more expensive. They might be better at getting into libraries and bookstores and such, as I've also read that they won't touch Createspace because they hate Amazon, but I've also read it's very difficult to get into libraries anyway. Yet again, this is all hearsay from the Internet, and we all know how reliable the Internet is....


That's weird that they don't do 5 X 8, but sure enough, I looked again, and it isn't there.

I think CS with expanded distribution probably gets you into libraries and bookstores just as well as Lulu does, for the most part. Indie bookstores may hate CS, but typically it's hard to get into those anyway unless you live in their area or your book is a runaway bestseller. (Yes, I've tried.) Barnes and Noble probably won't take an indie book regardless, unless somebody knows the manager at a particular branch. (I spent a long time one day checked out the closest Barnes and Noble, which had not a single indie book to be found, not even bestselling ones.) The only library which has my books is the one where I know the librarian. (Others didn't even respond to my inquiries.) I think that will change over time, but for now, it's pretty difficult to break through those barriers.

Actually, Lulu might be better--depending on what discount they give bookstores and whether or not they allow returns. Bookstores like a bigger chunk of the revenue than CS provides for, and they want to return unsold copies, which CS doesn't have a mechanism for. However, that may be a blessing in disguise. Bookstores return a lot of books unsold. Big trads can handle that kind of loss, but most indies aren't really equipped to. I forget who said, "Bookstores are the worst places to sell books," but whoever it was had a point.

The thing to remember about CS expanded distribution is that it adds around $3.00 to the price of your book, making it less competitive. Ingram Spark, which allows return and gives bookstores an industry-standard discount, is even worse. The basic product cost for the book is the only five cents more than Lulu's ($.75 more than CS), but, factoring in the 40% standard discount, plus an extra 15% (bookdesigner.com suggests bookstores won't order books at the minimum discount, especially since they might be ordering through a middleman who also takes a percentage--eve 55% is on the low side), and suddenly my new $6.75 paperback becomes about a $10.50 paperback to make even a miniscule royalty. That's a $3.75 jump in price. (I used the Ingram Spark publisher compensation calculator to produce these figures.)

How do price increases affect sales? When I tried expanded distribution through CS, I didn't get a single sale through the expanded channels, and it killed my sales (not all that numerous to begin with, but I had some). When I tried a different edition through another company (Feedaread), only the CS edition sold. The Feedaread edition sat there for months without a single sale. I finally put it out of its misery.

A big name indie can probably move some paperbacks at a higher price point, but for someone lower profile, I'd recommend CS and no expanded distribution. The loss of sales from the increased retail price isn't likely to be offset by the sales (potentially returnable) to bookstores and sales to libraries. For most of us, those are like a mirage. They look tempting, but vanish when you get up close.

If you do live events as Steve does, it also makes sense to go with the producer who offers the lowest production cost (CS again). You might also be able to make a consignment deal with an indie bookstore (if they don't hate CS too much).

CS standard distribution didn't used to include Amazon.ca, but it now does, which would be another plus for you.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JennyOBrien said:


> Happy to be of help, enjoyed your excerpt George.
> 
> Lincoln, my stats for what they're worth with no advertising &#128512;
> 741 views 22 hours H&T, 37% external.
> 
> Whatever the result Kindle Scout rocks, my Ideal Girl reached bestselling status today on UK charts, all down to me getting off my derrière and actually doing something other than writing. I'm going quiet for a while but I'll pop back to vote from Steve's list and let you know when I hear anything.


That's great news about _Ideal Girl_. Interestingly, others have reported a similar effect. My sales improved slightly during my campaign, and I saw an even bigger jump after my post-rejection launch. The launched book itself performed far better than any of my other launches, and now I'm seeing a bump in sales of other books as the newly recruited readers discover them. Getting accepted would have been great, but getting rejected wasn't so bad, thanks to the stimulating effect of the campaign.


----------



## C. J. Sears

overfiend said:


> Thanks Steve for adding me to your list
> 
> C Rex I think you might be getting one more today....if someone keeps his word


Thanks. I've got yours on my saved for later list (I'm all booked up with nominations right now). I like the premise!


----------



## R M Rowan

All caught up with my nominations. Got the top three. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

8 days to go...8 days for life to return to normal 
I feel like a bad father to my books...I have neglected my other books!!!
Had some great news today. My previous book, DEATH OF A BRIDE, has been chosen as one of 2016 TOP 10 MYSTERY INDIE BOOKS by ReadFreely! Now, people get to vote for the top books overall. As we are all in a nominating mood (hehehehe) can you please pop over to their site and vote for my book? It's a great site, too with many free and discounted books and offers free services to authors. Vote and then check out the site, my friends!
http://www.readfree.ly/vote-50-best-indie-books-2016-mysterythriller/

Love to all!!!
Also nominated the top three books! Good luck!!!


----------



## AnnMPratley

Carey Lewis said:


> I haven't heard much good about the KDP Print Beta either, I just figured it would be the closest thing to Createspace that was out there. I looked at Ingram Spark (and Lightning House) as well as Lulu, and they both require upfront fees, which I don't care for at all.


I set up and ordered a copy of one of my books through KDP Print Beta (I'd never had any of my books printed so it was kind of an exciting experiment for me - just to see what my book would look and feel like on paper!  ). I have to say that I was really impressed that being all the way down here in New Zealand, after I clicked 'order' I received confirmation that the book was on its way about 30 hours later, and the book was in my hands 7 days later. This is compared to another high-sales book (obviously by another author - ha ha) I ordered on Amazon in the same order, that arrived 3 weeks after that same order time.

So for time from order to delivery, I was pretty impressed. The big downside is the cost - authors can't purchase copies any cheaper than what anyone else does (which I think is a bit different from CreateSpace when I'd looked at that option earlier? I think they offer cheaper copies for the author to purchase?). I wouldn't do it for every book I write, but it is great that we can order only one copy of a book to be printed, isn't it?! It was my first time using any kind of print service, and possibly not the most cost effective, but certainly pretty darned easy and fast, which works for me!

I love this being-an-author thing - it's just one long ongoing instance of experimentation ...


----------



## Patricia KC

Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


----------



## Carey Lewis

AnnMPratley said:


> I set up and ordered a copy of one of my books through KDP Print Beta (I'd never had any of my books printed so it was kind of an exciting experiment for me - just to see what my book would look and feel like on paper!  ). I have to say that I was really impressed that being all the way down here in New Zealand, after I clicked 'order' I received confirmation that the book was on its way about 30 hours later, and the book was in my hands 7 days later. This is compared to another high-sales book (obviously by another author - ha ha) I ordered on Amazon in the same order, that arrived 3 weeks after that same order time.
> 
> So for time from order to delivery, I was pretty impressed. The big downside is the cost - authors can't purchase copies any cheaper than what anyone else does (which I think is a bit different from CreateSpace when I'd looked at that option earlier? I think they offer cheaper copies for the author to purchase?). I wouldn't do it for every book I write, but it is great that we can order only one copy of a book to be printed, isn't it?! It was my first time using any kind of print service, and possibly not the most cost effective, but certainly pretty darned easy and fast, which works for me!
> 
> I love this being-an-author thing - it's just one long ongoing instance of experimentation ...


That's pretty good shipping time! I looked briefly at Createspace to order an author proof, and with no special delivery, it would take 27 days to get to me here in Thailand. I assume it's faster for customers, which is maybe why the Beta was faster at shipping to you.

Quick question about the Beta Print program: Do they offer a choice of matte or glossy for the cover? Funny enough, I think I contemplated for about an hour on that decision with Createspace hahaha! I had no idea that option was forthcoming so it took me by surprise (decided to go for the matte btw).

Bill, I agree with all your points. I think getting your books into libraries and bookstores are the equivalent of a thirsty man in the desert spotting an oasis. It's a nice fantasy, but not one liable to come true in the foreseeable future (or insert a better analogy, I'm tired).


----------



## jcarter

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email-they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


I just saw the good news on my nominations page--congrats, Patricia!


----------



## SG

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email-they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


YAYYYYYY!!! I just saw your book on the banner 

Congratulations!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email-they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Amazing! I voted just for the cover alone! Then I read the synopsis and bio and excerpt and knew I made the right call!

Anyone else read the bio and let that determine if you nominate or not? For some reason, it's playing a bigger and bigger role in my nomination process


----------



## R M Rowan

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Congratulations!!!! That's fantastic!!!! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Congratulations! I'm looking forward to reading my free copy. Awesome!


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Yay!! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Congratulations, Patricia! I thought KS had to select The Ceiling Man, as your writing is so assured. It's not my genre, but I was drawn in by your warm depiction of family life with an autistic child, and look forward to reading it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


I just saw! That's fantastic news.

We now know that the KS editors don't have much of a holiday weekend. I noticed someone got rejected on Thanksgiving.

I'm looking forward to your book's release.


----------



## Used To Be BH

That makes six so far in November. The month started out slowly, with no acceptances until mid-month, but it did pick up steam as it went along.


----------



## Kyla S

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Congrats Patricia! My fingers were crossed for you. Your depiction of the autustic daughter was so realistic and drew me in immediately. I love slow burn, character-driven thrillers. Keep us updated on how it goes. I can't wait to read it!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Popped back for a mo to add my congrats, delighted for you and looking forward to read


----------



## Patricia KC

Thank you, everyone. I feel like my head's about to explode.



Carey Lewis said:


> Amazing! I voted just for the cover alone!


Thanks, Carey. I'm still sort of on the fence about the cover.



Lexi Revellian said:


> Congratulations, Patricia! I thought KS had to select The Ceiling Man, as your writing is so assured.


I'm glad the writing is assured, because the writer certainly isn't! 



Bill Hiatt said:


> We now know that the KS editors don't have much of a holiday weekend.


It took me completely by surprise. I never expected to hear from them over the weekend--especially not with good news!

Once again--thank you everyone, for your congrats and your kind words!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Bill Hiatt said:


> The launched book itself performed far better than any of my other launches, and now I'm seeing a bump in sales of other books as the newly recruited readers discover them. Getting accepted would have been great, but getting rejected wasn't so bad, thanks to the stimulating effect of the campaign.


 thanks Bill


----------



## RWhite7699

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Hearty congratulations, Patricia. You go, girl. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Congratulations! That was the first book I picked when I started my nominations. I'm glad that it's going to be published.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Bill Hiatt said:


> You're not the only one who discovered errors after the fact. I caught several when I was readying my book for launch after it wasn't selected. Unless the errors were numerous or substantial, I doubt that would stop the editors from picking it, since there is a round of editing that follows selection. I suppose if two books were close, the better edited one would get selected, but from the comments of some of the selected authors on here, their books were not completely error free but still made the cut.


Thanks Bill! Nothing worse than seeing an error after the book is up there for people to see! Dang see now I can't say if my book doesn't get chosen it was because of my editing errors LOL


----------



## Michelle Hughes

jcarter said:


> I just saw the good news on my nominations page--congrats, Patricia!


Congrats on getting the nomination!!!!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Start date: October 26, 2016
End date: November 25, 2016
Hours in Hot & Trending
212 of 720
Total campaign page views
1.2K

Honestly couldn't get the majority of my social media base to go for this  I've had email campaigns with better numbers.  

Voted for the top three on the list right now, wishing you guys the best of luck!!!!


----------



## Kay7979

AnnMPratley said:


> I set up and ordered a copy of one of my books through KDP Print Beta (I'd never had any of my books printed so it was kind of an exciting experiment for me - just to see what my book would look and feel like on paper!  ). I have to say that I was really impressed that being all the way down here in New Zealand, after I clicked 'order' I received confirmation that the book was on its way about 30 hours later, and the book was in my hands 7 days later. This is compared to another high-sales book (obviously by another author - ha ha) I ordered on Amazon in the same order, that arrived 3 weeks after that same order time.
> 
> So for time from order to delivery, I was pretty impressed. The big downside is the cost - authors can't purchase copies any cheaper than what anyone else does (which I think is a bit different from CreateSpace when I'd looked at that option earlier? I think they offer cheaper copies for the author to purchase?). I wouldn't do it for every book I write, but it is great that we can order only one copy of a book to be printed, isn't it?! It was my first time using any kind of print service, and possibly not the most cost effective, but certainly pretty darned easy and fast, which works for me!
> 
> I love this being-an-author thing - it's just one long ongoing instance of experimentation ...


Hi Ann, nice to see you again. I started a separate thread for KS alumni. Stop by some time. You can definitely order paperbacks at author cost from Createspace. I just ordered a box of ten to sell locally. You can order just one but shipping is more cost effective for multiple books.


----------



## Kay7979

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


That's wonderful!!! So happy to hear it!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia- Huzzah for The Ceiling Man!  I'm new to KS, and this is my first free book!  So excited to read it!

Today, I got a nomination open and nominated A Fine Line.  George, I have to say that's a tight campaign.  Love the cover, the tag line, the description, and the excerpt was a fun read.  Hope you get it!


----------



## MarilynVix

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Big congratulations! Really was cheering that you'd get it. Liked the premise, blurb, and your excerpt. Can't wait for my free copy.

Added George's nomination-A Fine Line. Crossing my fingers for you George.

Feeling that mid-campaign blues. _Everything For Love_ has flat-lined for me, no H & T hours and just low page views like 17-25. I thought the Holiday weekend would pick things up, but not sure. My head talker campaign launches on Monday. Thank you to everyone that supported it. I have 26 now, so it will definitely launch. Here's the link if you are interested to support mine. I have been supporting others too. I think I'm up to 7 now. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/

I feel for everyone when you think, when will it be over? I'm also waiting for an answer on another manuscript from Harlequin. Another of my RWA chapter members got their answer; she was excepted! So, I know they are going through the pile. *Sigh* Waiting is so hard, especially with double submissions going on.

Going to go forget everything tomorrow, dress Steampunk, and go walk around the Dickens Fair in San Francisco. That should help. Hope you all are having a good Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added You Light up My Life to my noms. Good luck, Anita.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I hear you, Marilyn.  My campaign started off great guns and has also bogged down in the middle.  But it's not over until it's over, so I'm going to keep believing we both have a chance.  

Got a nomination slot that opened up so I added Anita's You Light Up My Life.


----------



## Horia Stoian

So here it is guys, my Kindle Scout campaign just starter, here's my page If you want to help me, please share it on your networks  I'm returning the favor as always 

Here's the link  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MH4BNAXQOXUZ


----------



## JennyOBrien

MarilynVix said:


> Big congratulations! Really was cheering that you'd get it. Liked the premise, blurb, and your excerpt. Can't wait for my free copy.
> 
> Added George's nomination-A Fine Line. Crossing my fingers for you George.
> 
> Feeling that mid-campaign blues. _Everything For Love_ has flat-lined for me, no H & T hours and just low page views like 17-25. I thought the Holiday weekend would pick things up, but not sure. My head talker campaign launches on Monday. Thank you to everyone that supported it. I have 26 now, so it will definitely launch. Here's the link if you are interested to support mine. I have been supporting others too. I think I'm up to 7 now.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/
> 
> I feel for everyone when you think, when will it be over? I'm also waiting for an answer on another manuscript from Harlequin. Another of my RWA chapter members got their answer; she was excepted! So, I know they are going through the pile. *Sigh* Waiting is so hard, especially with double submissions going on.
> 
> Going to go forget everything tomorrow, dress Steampunk, and go walk around the Dickens Fair in San Francisco. That should help. Hope you all are having a good Thanksgiving weekend.


 you're up to 26 now on headtalker, good luck with it, I'll nom as per Steve's list


----------



## lauramg_1406

Congrats Patricia! I just got really excited when I saw my email about it! That's definitely the great thing about this group, I feel excited and disappointed for everyone else as much as I do myself!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horia Stoian

Here's an idea guys: everyone who has a novel that is in a KS campaign could help other authors promote their books on their social media platforms, e-mail lists, etc. This is great if you ran out of marketing ideas or you already sent out the email to your list, and you're looking for new potential voters. 

Currently my book "DIVIDER" is on KS and whoever wants to help me promoting it, I will return the favor. My Facebook page has 1,045 likes and I can post the link to your kindle scout campaign over there with a message of your choosing. 

Here's my campaign page: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MH4BNAXQOXUZ
And the Facebook page where your novel will be promoted: https://www.Facebook.com/DoubleEdgedNovel/

If anyone has other ideas, the topic is opened for discution.


----------



## George Stratford

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Congratulations, Patricia. It's nice to see good writing rewarded.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I've got the day off and about a billion things to do around the house today. We're getting a bit of snow as well, so I might have to shovel later on.

It was a long old drive last night coming home from the performance. I felt the storytelling went well - although I was competing with a food-tasting and a wine-tasting. It isn't easy competing with free food and booze. Worse yet, the website had said that there would be eggnog provided during my storytelling and there was NO eggnog in sight. I'm going to have a talk with the management for next weekend.

And congratulations to THE CEILING MAN!!!

Now let's get right to today's list.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
4 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
5 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
7 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
7 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
11 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
11 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
13 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
18 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
18 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
20 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
20 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
21 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
26 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
28 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
29 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Horia -- I've merged your post with our ongoing thread for Kindle Scout nominations. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Ann in Arlington said:


> Horia -- I've merged your post with our ongoing thread for Kindle Scout nominations. Sorry for any confusion.


I see Ann. Alright.  It's all good.


----------



## PZoro

JennyOBrien said:


> Happy to be of help, enjoyed your excerpt George.
> 
> Lincoln, my stats for what they're worth with no advertising &#128512;
> 741 views 22 hours H&T, 37% external.
> 
> Whatever the result Kindle Scout rocks, my Ideal Girl reached bestselling status today on UK charts, all down to me getting off my derrière and actually doing something other than writing. I'm going quiet for a while but I'll pop back to vote from Steve's list and let you know when I hear anything.


Hope you get selected Jenny. Wish you the best!


----------



## PZoro

overfiend said:


> Thanks Steve for adding me to your list
> 
> P Zoro, my wife sent a nomination your way yesterday
> G Basu My good friend if she keeps to her word has one nomination coming your way
> C Rex I think you might be getting one more today....if someone keeps his word
> 
> I think I ran out of people in my close circle that actually like to read...so time to work my way around that problem


Thank you so much. Thank her for me, please.


----------



## PZoro

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Congratulations! It's exciting news. Well done.


----------



## George Stratford

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Patricia- Huzzah for The Ceiling Man! I'm new to KS, and this is my first free book! So excited to read it!
> 
> Today, I got a nomination open and nominated A Fine Line. George, I have to say that's a tight campaign. Love the cover, the tag line, the description, and the excerpt was a fun read. Hope you get it!





MarilynVix said:


> Big congratulations! Really was cheering that you'd get it. Liked the premise, blurb, and your excerpt. Can't wait for my free copy.
> 
> Added George's nomination-A Fine Line. Crossing my fingers for you George.
> 
> Feeling that mid-campaign blues. _Everything For Love_ has flat-lined for me, no H & T hours and just low page views like 17-25. I thought the Holiday weekend would pick things up, but not sure. My head talker campaign launches on Monday. Thank you to everyone that supported it. I have 26 now, so it will definitely launch. Here's the link if you are interested to support mine. I have been supporting others too. I think I'm up to 7 now.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/everything-4-love-kindle-scout/
> 
> I feel for everyone when you think, when will it be over? I'm also waiting for an answer on another manuscript from Harlequin. Another of my RWA chapter members got their answer; she was excepted! So, I know they are going through the pile. *Sigh* Waiting is so hard, especially with double submissions going on.
> 
> Going to go forget everything tomorrow, dress Steampunk, and go walk around the Dickens Fair in San Francisco. That should help. Hope you all are having a good Thanksgiving weekend.


Thanks so much, Julianne & Marilyn. Getting very close to the end of my thirty days now, though I think the waiting while in review will be even tougher to handle, being as how you can do nothing to help your chances of success during this period.

Regarding the waiting game, you may be interested to know that, a long time ago now, my mother used to type the manuscripts for top selling author, John Creasey. He was actually in the Guinness Book of Records at one time for being the author with the most rejection slips (743) before going on to a highly successful career. He subsequently wrote over 600 novels, several of which were made into movies or TV series. Whenever I get downhearted with an agent or publisher's refusal, I always think of Mr Creasey.


----------



## PZoro

Just nominated Court of Vampires by Megan Linski.

I see it's your last day. Wish you the best, Megan.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Yes! Finally entered Hot & Trending. Hopefully, being on the front page again will keep more eyes on the prize (so to speak). With both Reddit and Facebook ads basically over, it'll pretty much be up to word of mouth/random good deeds to keep its Page Views up if it falls back out of Hot & Trending.

With another nomination freed up, I've added _You Light Up My Life_ to my list.

Good luck today everybody and thanks to all who have (or will) nominated me so far.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michelle Hughes said:


> Start date: October 26, 2016
> End date: November 25, 2016
> Hours in Hot & Trending
> 212 of 720
> Total campaign page views
> 1.2K
> 
> Honestly couldn't get the majority of my social media base to go for this  I've had email campaigns with better numbers.
> 
> Voted for the top three on the list right now, wishing you guys the best of luck!!!!


Just remember the stats are only one (small) part of the process. If it makes you feel any better, I've always had way bigger numbers of social media followers than actually respond to any particular thing. I think that's typical. I used to have an app that measured engagement, and if I recall correctly only about 5% of my FB fans were actively engaged at any given time. The app ranked that level as average, so that should tell us something.


----------



## Used To Be BH

MarilynVix said:


> Feeling that mid-campaign blues. _Everything For Love_ has flat-lined for me, no H & T hours and just low page views like 17-25. I thought the Holiday weekend would pick things up, but not sure.


In my experience, a holiday weekend is usually slow for sales, so I would expect the same to be true for Scout campaigns. How many people (except fellow authors, of course), are going to say, "Wow, I have some free time now. Let me see what's happening on the Kindle Scout website"? I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> So here it is guys, my Kindle Scout campaign just starter, here's my page If you want to help me, please share it on your networks  I'm returning the favor as always
> 
> Here's the link  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MH4BNAXQOXUZ


You have another book already? I feel like such a slug! Actually, I've been working on several things, but nothing is done yet.


----------



## papercarver65

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Looks like I'm getting another FREE book! Congratulations Patricia on The Ceiling Man getting chosen!!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> You have another book already? I feel like such a slug! Actually, I've been working on several things, but nothing is done yet.


Hi Bill, no need to feel like a slug, buddy! The only reason why I finished it so soon is because I actually took one month off from work, I barely had any internet presence (to save time) and wrote, wrote and rewrote almost non stop, around 2500 to 4000 words per day. I started on November 19th and ended it on December 17th. Of course, I took the time to proofread it afterwords and hopefully I did a good job and Santa will come (
How you've been? What's new in your life?


----------



## overfiend

Hey Bill you once said you met the guy who does your covers here. Any chance I could contact him to do one for me. by the way love the covers you have
thanks



Bill Hiatt said:


> You have another book already? I feel like such a slug! Actually, I've been working on several things, but nothing is done yet.


----------



## overfiend

You proofread your own stuff? May be you should get a few other people to read it before publishing. It is because many writers don't see their mistakes at first. I am sure if you take a rest from your manuscript and come back to it 1 week later it will show lots of new stuff that needs correcting. It is very normal for a writer not to see his mistakes because as they call it, we get accustomed to it. Unless you plan to get it proedited later?



overfiend said:


> Hey Bill you once said you met the guy who does your covers here. Any chance I could contact him to do one for me. by the way love the covers you have
> thanks


----------



## James Ward

Patricia KC said:


> Just got Kindle Scout email--they selected The Ceiling Man for publication!


Brilliant news! Well done indeed!


----------



## James Ward

I've just nominated You Light up my Life by Anita Louise.

Best of luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> Here's an idea guys: everyone who has a novel that is in a KS campaign could help other authors promote their books on their social media platforms, e-mail lists, etc. This is great if you ran out of marketing ideas or you already sent out the email to your list, and you're looking for new potential voters.
> 
> Currently my book "DIVIDER" is on KS and whoever wants to help me promoting it, I will return the favor. My Facebook page has 1,045 likes and I can post the link to your kindle scout campaign over there with a message of your choosing.
> 
> Here's my campaign page: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MH4BNAXQOXUZ
> And the Facebook page where your novel will be promoted: https://www.Facebook.com/DoubleEdgedNovel/
> 
> If anyone has other ideas, the topic is opened for discution.


I scheduled a post and tweet for 1:30 today.


----------



## papercarver65

George Stratford said:


> Regarding the waiting game, you may be interested to know that, a long time ago now, my mother used to type the manuscripts for top selling author, John Creasey. He was actually in the Guinness Book of Records at one time for being the author with the most rejection slips (743) before going on to a highly successful career. He subsequently wrote over 600 novels, several of which were made into movies or TV series. Whenever I get downhearted with an agent or publisher's refusal, I always think of Mr Creasey.


I always enjoy hearing/reading these type of author journeys.


----------



## Used To Be BH

overfiend said:


> Hey Bill you once said you met the guy who does your covers here. Any chance I could contact him to do one for me. by the way love the covers you have
> thanks


Julie Nicholls did my last three covers. http://julienicholls.com/artwork-for-sale/book-covers/. She's reasonable, has a fast turnaround, and I really like what she does. You can contact her through the website or PM her here. You do need to make a time when you can talk (she likes to message on FB) so that you can communicate what you want, but the process is relatively easy.

I'm glad you like my covers. The one on the far left is my amateur attempt. Next two over are by Mike Federman, who hand-draws everything. Unfortunately, he squeezes the work in around his full-time job and family, so his turnaround was too slow for me. Next three are Peter O'Connor from bespokebookcovers.com, also very good, but very heavily booked. The last three are Julie's.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> I scheduled a post and tweet for 1:30 today.


Thank you Bill  Please let me know if I can return the favor for one of your titles


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> In my experience, a holiday weekend is usually slow for sales, so I would expect the same to be true for Scout campaigns. How many people (except fellow authors, of course), are going to say, "Wow, I have some free time now. Let me see what's happening on the Kindle Scout website"? I don't think you have anything to worry about.


Spent my Thanksgiving weekend watching Hallmark Christmas movies in my PJ's. Took a break, not worrying about my Kindle Scout campaign. I thought I needed it. Best stats ever! Since 11/22 to last night, my book, My Runaway Bride, was on H&T for 82 hours. Imagine my surprise, but of course, it all died down eventually and dropped from the list since yesterday afternoon. Don't know where the nominations came from. Maybe, I should take breaks more often. Lol. I am down to my last 13 days, and frankly, I don't have any more creative ideas to promote since I didn't pay for any ads, so I think I am just going to let it ride. There's still a lot of sales, so I would need a few days to buy Christmas gifts for my family. I can't wait for this stressful campaign to be over!

As always, I've nominated the books ending today and/or closest to the last day.

Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
A Fine Line by George Stratford
You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise


----------



## overfiend

Thanks Bill
will give her a go if my book gets selected.



Bill Hiatt said:


> Julie Nicholls did my last three covers. http://julienicholls.com/artwork-for-sale/book-covers/. She's reasonable, has a fast turnaround, and I really like what she does. You can contact her through the website or PM her here. You do need to make a time when you can talk (she likes to message on FB) so that you can communicate what you want, but the process is relatively easy.
> 
> I'm glad you like my covers. The one on the far left is my amateur attempt. Next two over are by Mike Federman, who hand-draws everything. Unfortunately, he squeezes the work in around his full-time job and family, so his turnaround was too slow for me. Next three are Peter O'Connor from bespokebookcovers.com, also very good, but very heavily booked. The last three are Julie's.


----------



## AnitaLouise

My current nominees are:

Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
A Fine Line by George Stratford
Chameleons by Rafferty Black

Best of luck to everyone.

Congratulations, Patricia Lillie, on the publication on The Ceiling Man!



James Ward said:


> I've just nominated You Light up my Life by Anita Louise. Best of luck!


Thank you for the nomination, James Ward! Also, Marissa Marchon and anyone else who has been so kind as to nominate "You Light Up My Life" ... Your support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> You have another book already? I feel like such a slug! Actually, I've been working on several things, but nothing is done yet.


Feeling the same Bill! I have nothing finished yet now that What Lies Beneath the Mask is nearly out! (Closest I am is that I'm just over 30,000 words into my NaNo - bit behind I know!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaLouise

George Stratford said:


> Regarding the waiting game, you may be interested to know that, a long time ago now, my mother used to type the manuscripts for top selling author, John Creasey. He was actually in the Guinness Book of Records at one time for being the author with the most rejection slips (743) before going on to a highly successful career. He subsequently wrote over 600 novels, several of which were made into movies or TV series. Whenever I get downhearted with an agent or publisher's refusal, I always think of Mr Creasey.


This makes me feel much better. I keep telling myself, "It's not a question of IF ... only a matter of WHEN." Patience and persistence along with the fact that I feel my writing improves the more I write.


----------



## AnitaLouise

RWhite7699 said:


> I just added You Light up My Life to my noms. Good luck, Anita.


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## AnitaLouise

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Got a nomination slot that opened up so I added Anita's You Light Up My Life.


Thank you, Julianne

5 Days Left. 609 hours H&T. Curious to see what kind of difference support from Writer's Cafe group will make. Will keep you posted.


----------



## akscribe

Got the email about The Ceiling Man.  Let me add my congratulations, Pat.  Looking forward to reading it.

I did a Facebook Boost, with so-so results.  I am tweeting (I have a few hundred followers) but it's unclear how many are responding.  Tweeting is easy.

I've set up a Reddit ad and will see what that does.

Katherine


----------



## overfiend

From some of you experienced writers here, when it comes to reddit ads...do writers make good money if they have a book ready to sell


----------



## MarilynVix

Bill Hiatt said:


> In my experience, a holiday weekend is usually slow for sales, so I would expect the same to be true for Scout campaigns. How many people (except fellow authors, of course), are going to say, "Wow, I have some free time now. Let me see what's happening on the Kindle Scout website"? I don't think you have anything to worry about.


I was thinking that kind of too. It was a really good idea to get away from KS and get out to the real world. Plus, the buttered rum at Dickens Fair helped. I agree with the others that took a break this Holiday weekend. It was nice to let things go and not worry about my book being on the H & T list.

Maybe a lot of people did the same and took a break from KS this weekend too. They may all come back tomorrow on Cyber Monday. ;-)


----------



## Horia Stoian

MarilynVix said:


> I was thinking that kind of too. It was a really good idea to get away from KS and get out to the real world. Plus, the buttered rum at Dickens Fair helped. I agree with the others that took a break this Holiday weekend. It was nice to let things go and not worry about my book being on the H & T list.
> 
> Maybe a lot of people did the same and took a break from KS this weekend too. They may all come back tomorrow on Cyber Monday. ;-)


For me it's different, weekends are great for sales because people (at least from my experience) tent to stay more on the Internet, Twitter, Facebook, etc; you know, more free time to surfer the net.

My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Back to the day job. Got an evening shift tonight.

A little later this morning I've got to bring a box and a half of books back to my local publisher. Last week's event was my last book sale for the season. It's time to get back to writing and get ready to enjoy a little holiday cheer. I'll be picking up my December work schedule tonight and I'm hoping for a few days off - although not too many, as I have debts to deal with.

Now let's get right to today's list.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
3 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
4 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
6 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
6 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
10 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
10 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
12 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
17 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
17 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
17 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
19 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
19 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
20 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
25 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
27 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
28 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
28 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Good morning everyone. Well, it's morning where I live. Anyway, just thought I'd check in with you guys and say how excited I am to be nearing the halfway point of my campaign. I'm finally hot and trending, so that's one boon, but also closer to getting that yes or no that will finally relieve me of my stress and put me on my next journey.

That said, I have a few theories (in descending order from least to most likely) as to why my novel wasn't receiving as many nominations as it could have at the start:

1) Readers liked it, but want to save it for later. This is what we do on kboards, but I don't think it's the whole truth. Many KS campaigns seem to be hot and trending right out of the gate.
2) My genre is simply not as popular as that which is most successful. Romance does seem to dominate KS, but it's not like nobody is nominating thrillers or mystery. This isn't the complete solution either.
3) The blurb isn't compelling enough. By teetering between a teaser and explaining the inspiration of the book, this bit sent a mixed message. Sure, they may be intrigued when I say that it's like _Twin Peaks_ meets _Resident Evil_, but that's not necessarily the best way to advertise the hook of my book.
4) The cover is bad/mediocre/muddled. This is what I'm most leaning toward as the answer. I had suspicions that I submitted the version with too much vignette. They say the cover is the most important thing for grabbing a reader's attention. I'd say that the dreary variation I used has been a detriment. So, if I am selected, the cover is one of the major things I will have to change or at least alter a bit.

Don't mind my ramblings, just trying to register what might have been the cause of the earlier lukewarm reaction. As always, this is speculation, but I do believe it comes down to some mix of these four components.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, it's morning where I live. Anyway, just thought I'd check in with you guys and say how excited I am to be nearing the halfway point of my campaign. I'm finally hot and trending, so that's one boon, but also closer to getting that yes or no that will finally relieve me of my stress and put me on my next journey.
> 
> That said, I have a few theories (in descending order from least to most likely) as to why my novel wasn't receiving as many nominations as it could have at the start:
> 
> 1) Readers liked it, but want to save it for later. This is what we do on kboards, but I don't think it's the whole truth. Many KS campaigns seem to be hot and trending right out of the gate.
> 2) My genre is simply not as popular as that which is most successful. Romance does seem to dominate KS, but it's not like nobody is nominating thrillers or mystery. This isn't the complete solution either.
> 3) The blurb isn't compelling enough. By teetering between a teaser and explaining the inspiration of the book, this bit sent a mixed message. Sure, they may be intrigued when I say that it's like _Twin Peaks_ meets _Resident Evil_, but that's not necessarily the best way to advertise the hook of my book.
> 4) The cover is bad/mediocre/muddled. This is what I'm most leaning toward as the answer. I had suspicions that I submitted the version with too much vignette. They say the cover is the most important thing for grabbing a reader's attention. I'd say that the dreary variation I used has been a detriment. So, if I am selected, the cover is one of the major things I will have to change or at least alter a bit.
> 
> Don't mind my ramblings, just trying to register what might have been the cause of the earlier lukewarm reaction. As always, this is speculation, but I do believe it comes down to some mix of these four components.


I'm not sure people get hot and trending right out of the gate unless they have effective advertising running or have a large social media following. Not everyone waits until the end to nominate, but I do think a brand new campaign is going to get saved for later more often than not. I wouldn't feel too bad about that.

The cover complements the title, but admittedly it's not great in thumbnail, and it isn't the strongest attention-getter I've seen. Whether you get selected or not, changing the cover might be something to think about.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm not sure people get hot and trending right out of the gate unless they have effective advertising running or have a large social media following. Not everyone waits until the end to nominate, but I do think a brand new campaign is going to get saved for later more often than not. I wouldn't feel too bad about that.
> 
> The cover complements the title, but admittedly it's not great in thumbnail, and it isn't the strongest attention-getter I've seen. Whether you get selected or not, changing the cover might be something to think about.


I don't know the reason that I've seen quite a few get hot and trending from the start. Large social media followings may be the answer (or part of an answer). But there are definitely more than I can think of which practically debut on that list. This is not sour grapes, but I do wish I could see the math behind the answer, y'know? 

But I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking the cover may be a problem. I had about three versions of that cover and errantly chose the one my father suggested even if I felt otherwise. I wanted to pay homage to _Twin Peaks_ with the forest imagery, i wanted the mist/blue to emphasize the mystery aspects, but I think visually, although I like the general motif, it doesn't jump out at the reader.

At least the cover itself was free.  But I think I'm going to have to at least buy a premade cover that's more eye-catching. I wish I knew affordable designers to work with, but everyone wants like $300 to $600 and I don't think I could stomach paying that much for a book cover.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> I don't know the reason that I've seen quite a few get hot and trending from the start. Large social media followings may be the answer (or part of an answer). But there are definitely more than I can think of which practically debut on that list. This is not sour grapes, but I do wish I could see the math behind the answer, y'know?
> 
> But I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking the cover may be a problem. I had about three versions of that cover and errantly chose the one my father suggested even if I felt otherwise. I wanted to pay homage to _Twin Peaks_ with the forest imagery, i wanted the mist/blue to emphasize the mystery aspects, but I think visually, although I like the general motif, it doesn't jump out at the reader.
> 
> At least the cover itself was free.  But I think I'm going to have to at least buy a premade cover that's more eye-catching. I wish I knew affordable designers to work with, but everyone wants like $300 to $600 and I don't think I could stomach paying that much for a book cover.


I've worked with a former Scout entrant who charges $70 for ebook, $95 for both ebook and paperback, does good work and has a fast turnaround: _http://julienicholls.com/artwork-for-sale/book-covers/_ (The right three covers in my sig are hers.


----------



## George Stratford

CRex896 said:


> But I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking the cover may be a problem. I had about three versions of that cover and errantly chose the one my father suggested even if I felt otherwise. I wanted to pay homage to _Twin Peaks_ with the forest imagery, i wanted the mist/blue to emphasize the mystery aspects, but I think visually, although I like the general motif, it doesn't jump out at the reader.
> 
> At least the cover itself was free.  But I think I'm going to have to at least buy a premade cover that's more eye-catching. I wish I knew affordable designers to work with, but everyone wants like $300 to $600 and I don't think I could stomach paying that much for a book cover.


Hey, Craig, take a look at my cover. It was done by someone called Lou Harper, and cost way less than you are quoting. If you want to get in touch about your own cover, the email is: [email protected]


----------



## Michele Brouder

I'm still here, lurking and nominating. Good Luck to you all!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Hey everyone, just letting you know that I've let my baby loose into the world! Warriors is now available for .99 until Dec. 5th.

http://a.co/24gZ0kP

Please feel free to grab a copy! Advertising has been a little difficult with no reviews (two rejections from advertisers because of no reviews) so it's been a bit of a tough ride. Anyway, hope you guys enjoy!

PS: Also been nominating the top of the list! Good luck everyone.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Random question, I was just looking through the books on KS at the moment and came across Asylum Paradise which has 21 days left...am I going crazy or did that book run last month too? I was sure it was up at the same time mine was!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RWhite7699

CRex896 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, it's morning where I live. Anyway, just thought I'd check in with you guys and say how excited I am to be nearing the halfway point of my campaign. I'm finally hot and trending, so that's one boon, but also closer to getting that yes or no that will finally relieve me of my stress and put me on my next journey.
> 
> That said, I have a few theories (in descending order from least to most likely) as to why my novel wasn't receiving as many nominations as it could have at the start:
> 
> 1) Readers liked it, but want to save it for later. This is what we do on kboards, but I don't think it's the whole truth. Many KS campaigns seem to be hot and trending right out of the gate.
> 2) My genre is simply not as popular as that which is most successful. Romance does seem to dominate KS, but it's not like nobody is nominating thrillers or mystery. This isn't the complete solution either.
> 3) The blurb isn't compelling enough. By teetering between a teaser and explaining the inspiration of the book, this bit sent a mixed message. Sure, they may be intrigued when I say that it's like _Twin Peaks_ meets _Resident Evil_, but that's not necessarily the best way to advertise the hook of my book.
> 4) The cover is bad/mediocre/muddled. This is what I'm most leaning toward as the answer. I had suspicions that I submitted the version with too much vignette. They say the cover is the most important thing for grabbing a reader's attention. I'd say that the dreary variation I used has been a detriment. So, if I am selected, the cover is one of the major things I will have to change or at least alter a bit.
> 
> Don't mind my ramblings, just trying to register what might have been the cause of the earlier lukewarm reaction. As always, this is speculation, but I do believe it comes down to some mix of these four components.


CRex, don't sweat it. If you have a GOOD STORY, WELL WRITTEN, KS will consider it seriously. Nothing else matters. I'm sure they have a hard time deciding which good book is the best good book.


----------



## RWhite7699

lauramg_1406 said:


> Random question, I was just looking through the books on KS at the moment and came across Asylum Paradise which has 21 days left...am I going crazy or did that book run last month too? I was sure it was up at the same time mine was!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Yes, it did run before. There is no rule against submitting a book twice. I've done it myself. Didn't help me, but it can be done.


----------



## Horia Stoian

lauramg_1406 said:


> Random question, I was just looking through the books on KS at the moment and came across Asylum Paradise which has 21 days left...am I going crazy or did that book run last month too? I was sure it was up at the same time mine was!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Yes it did; I remembered it (mostly for the cover art) This clearly means that we can enter the "contest" with the same book more than once without having to wait for some time to pass! Good thing to know that.

My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


----------



## lauramg_1406

RWhite7699 said:


> Yes, it did run before. There is no rule against submitting a book twice. I've done it myself. Didn't help me, but it can be done.


Interesting! I'd never really considered that! Pretty certain that if they didn't want it the first time then they won't a second!

My plan is to use Scout in the future but for a different book entirely (different genre too!) Probably my NaNo book which is high fantasy...but that's not likely to be for another 6 months!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## C. J. Sears

RWhite7699 said:


> CRex, don't sweat it. If you have a GOOD STORY, WELL WRITTEN, KS will consider it seriously. Nothing else matters. I'm sure they have a hard time deciding which good book is the best good book.


I'm sure that's the case. I mean, one of the books on Lincoln's list had 0 hours on the hot and trending list after all. That said, it's still good to speculate on ways to improve my marketing. The cover, which is by far the most difficult part for me to get right, is definitely a factor.

Per Bill Hiatt's and George Stratford's suggestions, I am looking into affordable alternatives. Hopefully something/someone I find can capture the right vibe and the correct marketability of the novel. It needs to be able to evoke a book whose progression is something like:

Mystery (Introduction of Case/McGuffin) -> Thriller (Escalation of danger/"Enter the man with the gun") -> Horror (Mind-numbing terror/oppression of the climax) -> Resolution

None of those, for spoiler reasons, are exact details of the story, obviously. But it's the general sort of Rise/Climax/Fall of the book.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

CRex896 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, it's morning where I live. Anyway, just thought I'd check in with you guys and say how excited I am to be nearing the halfway point of my campaign. I'm finally hot and trending, so that's one boon, but also closer to getting that yes or no that will finally relieve me of my stress and put me on my next journey.
> 
> That said, I have a few theories (in descending order from least to most likely) as to why my novel wasn't receiving as many nominations as it could have at the start:
> 
> 1) Readers liked it, but want to save it for later. This is what we do on kboards, but I don't think it's the whole truth. Many KS campaigns seem to be hot and trending right out of the gate.
> 2) My genre is simply not as popular as that which is most successful. Romance does seem to dominate KS, but it's not like nobody is nominating thrillers or mystery. This isn't the complete solution either.
> 3) The blurb isn't compelling enough. By teetering between a teaser and explaining the inspiration of the book, this bit sent a mixed message. Sure, they may be intrigued when I say that it's like _Twin Peaks_ meets _Resident Evil_, but that's not necessarily the best way to advertise the hook of my book.
> 4) The cover is bad/mediocre/muddled. This is what I'm most leaning toward as the answer. I had suspicions that I submitted the version with too much vignette. They say the cover is the most important thing for grabbing a reader's attention. I'd say that the dreary variation I used has been a detriment. So, if I am selected, the cover is one of the major things I will have to change or at least alter a bit.
> 
> Don't mind my ramblings, just trying to register what might have been the cause of the earlier lukewarm reaction. As always, this is speculation, but I do believe it comes down to some mix of these four components.


I think your book cover is fine and the premise is quite interesting. Mine is also in the category of mysteries and I have been in the Hot and Trending nearly all the time. But do not compare. This is my fourth book from my Greek Island Mysteries series and I have a steady following. Do not discourage yourself as it has been pointed out dozens of times before that books are chosen and rejected with a variety of stats. Also, a rejection is not all that. Self publishing is there. I have seen success with my previous books (by my standards) and if rejected, Murder on Display will follow the rest. I have even seen many Kindle Press books that have sold less than my own.
Life is good...Just keep writing, just keep writing (sang to the tune of Dory's just keep swimming)!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Horia Stoian said:


> Here's an idea guys: everyone who has a novel that is in a KS campaign could help other authors promote their books on their social media platforms, e-mail lists, etc. This is great if you ran out of marketing ideas or you already sent out the email to your list, and you're looking for new potential voters.
> 
> Currently my book "DIVIDER" is on KS and whoever wants to help me promoting it, I will return the favor. My Facebook page has 1,045 likes and I can post the link to your kindle scout campaign over there with a message of your choosing.
> 
> Here's my campaign page: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MH4BNAXQOXUZ
> And the Facebook page where your novel will be promoted: https://www.Facebook.com/DoubleEdgedNovel/
> 
> If anyone has other ideas, the topic is opened for discution.


Great idea! I have just promoted your book on my page Greek Island Mysteries and on my Twitter account. Hope it helps!
Can you post my campaign on your page? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DL05FCIVTQK
Thank you!!!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Great idea! I have just promoted your book on my page Greek Island Mysteries and on my Twitter account. Hope it helps!
> Can you post my campaign on your page? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DL05FCIVTQK
> Thank you!!!


Of course Luke, Thanks a lot. I'm posting it on my fb page and twitter.
My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


----------



## RWhite7699

CRex896 said:


> I'm sure that's the case. I mean, one of the books on Lincoln's list had 0 hours on the hot and trending list after all. That said, it's still good to speculate on ways to improve my marketing. The cover, which is by far the most difficult part for me to get right, is definitely a factor.
> 
> Per Bill Hiatt's and George Stratford's suggestions, I am looking into affordable alternatives. Hopefully something/someone I find can capture the right vibe and the correct marketability of the novel. It needs to be able to evoke a book whose progression is something like:
> 
> Mystery (Introduction of Case/McGuffin) -> Thriller (Escalation of danger/"Enter the man with the gun") -> Horror (Mind-numbing terror/oppression of the climax) -> Resolution
> 
> None of those, for spoiler reasons, are exact details of the story, obviously. But it's the general sort of Rise/Climax/Fall of the book.


There is nothing wrong with your cover, and your excerpt is well-written with no obvious errors. You're having a case of the jitters as we all do. But hey, you're hot and trending today. Enjoy it.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Come on Kindle Scout just get me that letter one way or the other LOL.  This waiting for news is driving me nuts!  What's the average time from readers who've been accepted or declined?


----------



## Horia Stoian

Michelle Hughes said:


> Come on Kindle Scout just get me that letter one way or the other LOL. This waiting for news is driving me nuts! What's the average time from readers who've been accepted or declined?


Anywhere between 1 to 14 days.
My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


----------



## papercarver65

Michelle Hughes said:


> Come on Kindle Scout just get me that letter one way or the other LOL. This waiting for news is driving me nuts! What's the average time from readers who've been accepted or declined?


Good luck Michelle! I've been getting a lot of notifications on Tuesdays yay/nay for the books I've voted for.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Horia Stoian said:


> Anywhere between 1 to 14 days.
> My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


authors btw not readers LOL ... sorry I work nights and do not function during daylight hours! Thanks guys


----------



## C. J. Sears

RWhite7699 said:


> There is nothing wrong with your cover, and your excerpt is well-written with no obvious errors. You're having a case of the jitters as we all do. But hey, you're hot and trending today. Enjoy it.


Nah, jitters is what i felt after that initial holiday drop-off. I'm in an extraordinarily good mood, actually. I've just put my thinking cap on and decided to focus on improving the cover appeal. It's going to be especially necessary when/if I decide to put the book into print format. The current image just won't do for that. 

Anyhow, I can't wait to nominate _Chameleons_ when I get another free space tomorrow. That's one I've been watching since before I joined kboards. Solid cover and an inviting premise.


----------



## MarilynVix

So, my Head Talker campaign just launched three hours ago. I'm really thrilled that I ended up with 31 supporters. That's so cool! Thank you to everyone that supported me. It's the first time I've ever tried Head Talker, and I'll have to use it for promos in the future now.

The other side of the coin: I haven't seen _Everything For Love_ jump into the H & T liked I hoped. Unless it takes longer for Head Talker results to appear. Of course, I won't see the main stats until tomorrow, but I was hoping for at least a tell by it slipping into the H & T list.

What have people noticed with their Head Talker campaigns? Did it take a while to show results? Did it help?

PS: Just had a nomination open. Got "You Light Up My Life" in a slot. Good luck Anita!


----------



## JennyOBrien

PZoro said:


> Hope you get selected Jenny. Wish you the best!


Thank you so much PZoro


----------



## JennyOBrien

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Great idea! I have just promoted your book on my page Greek Island Mysteries and on my Twitter account. Hope it helps!
> Can you post my campaign on your page? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DL05FCIVTQK
> Thank you!!!


Luke, I want to read your book  just RT'd for you and Horia, only on Twitter but I do have a lot of followers (Scribblerjb) This waiting is hell and it's only been 3 days


----------



## Horia Stoian

JennyOBrien said:


> Luke, I want to read your book  just RT'd for you and Horia, only on Twitter but I do have a lot of followers (Scribblerjb) This waiting is hell and it's only been 3 days


Thank you Jenny  Hope to hear good news regarding your novel!


----------



## George Stratford

Just whipped in a last minute nomination for Court of Vampires. I found the extract very interesting. Good luck, Megan.


----------



## TJ Forrester

Please visit my Kindle Scout campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/164WO5EVIH4K4 and nominate _Talk Zone_ for publication.

When a band of savage men capture Landon's wife, he goes after them with vengeance in his soul. Severely wounded, he navigates a dangerous land crawling with sinuous, snake-like creatures that hunt by the sound of the human voice. Can this world-class archer avoid infection and stop the horde from executing its evil plans? Can he rescue his wife and unborn child? Will this perilous adventure make him a better man? All is revealed in this second volume of the thrilling NV-290 Series.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Hey everyone, just letting you know that I've let my baby loose into the world! Warriors is now available for .99 until Dec. 5th.
> 
> http://a.co/24gZ0kP
> 
> Please feel free to grab a copy! Advertising has been a little difficult with no reviews (two rejections from advertisers because of no reviews) so it's been a bit of a tough ride. Anyway, hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> PS: Also been nominating the top of the list! Good luck everyone.


I ran into a few who wouldn't take mine, but not many. Most promoters appear to have some provision for new releases, at least if you have previous titles with some good reviews. I'll PM you the list of those who accepted me, just in case that helps.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> I ran into a few who wouldn't take mine, but not many. Most promoters appear to have some provision for new releases, at least if you have previous titles with some good reviews. I'll PM you the list of those who accepted me, just in case that helps.


Thanks Bill, I'll be taking a look at that for sure!


----------



## DLBarton

Found out that my Scout campaign goes live on Wednesday! I'll follow up with my cover and a link for anyone interested in my science fiction candidate--Aspiria Rising.

I also just nominated Court of Vampires -- best of luck!

Doug


----------



## Horia Stoian

I just created a Head Talker campaign  Whoever wants to support me, please do so  Thank you 
Here's the link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-me-get-my-novel-published/

My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


----------



## KitSarge

MarilynVix said:


> What have people noticed with their Head Talker campaigns? Did it take a while to show results? Did it help?


I didn't get back on to H and T with my Headtalker. The page views from Facebook went up a bit, but not enough since I used it around the middle of my campaign. I think H and T also looks at days in a row, and the views the few days before that weren't that great, again because I was in the dreaded middle. I paid for advertising in order to get back onto H and T. My philosophy is that H and T doesn't matter that much when it comes to selection, but I'm hoping that, if I don't get selected (it's been almost a week of waiting), then those page views all turn into potential buyers. But who knows. It Is What It Is...


----------



## AnitaLouise

I'm very happy to report that "You Light Up My Life" has been H&T all day! I'm sure it has a LOT to do with all of you wonderful people. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!


----------



## Kyla S

My campaign ended the night of the 26th. It is SOOOO hard to wait. I think I've refreshed my email a hundred times today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Is it too much to ask for an acceptance, lol? I've heard a lot of accept/rejects go out on Tuesdays, so I probably will not leave an electronic device all day. 

Good luck to everyone. Anita, I've got You Light Up My Life nominated. Love that cover. Great branding.


----------



## papercarver65

Horia Stoian said:


> I just created a Head Talker campaign  Whoever wants to support me, please do so  Thank you


Just supported your HTcampaign Horia. Good luck to you.


----------



## Patricia KC

Kyla S said:


> My campaign ended the night of the 26th. It is SOOOO hard to wait. I think I've refreshed my email a hundred times today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Is it too much to ask for an acceptance, lol? I've heard a lot of accept/rejects go out on Tuesdays, so I probably will not leave an electronic device all day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Anita, I've got You Light Up My Life nominated. Love that cover. Great branding.


I got my acceptance the day after my birthday--hope your birthday brings you the same kind of good news!


----------



## Steve Vernon

CRex896 said:


> Nah, jitters is what i felt after that initial holiday drop-off. I'm in an extraordinarily good mood, actually. I've just put my thinking cap on and decided to focus on improving the cover appeal. It's going to be especially necessary when/if I decide to put the book into print format. The current image just won't do for that.


I think you're dead right. The cover you've got is a little underwhelming. Your instincts are absolutely correct.

**********



MarilynVix said:


> What have people noticed with their Head Talker campaigns? Did it take a while to show results? Did it help?


HeadTalker brought me a lot of new views, but very few nominations. Still, at the time that it hit my book had been out of H&T and that very same day it kicked back into H&T for the rest of the campaign. Mind you, I was still doing a lot of Facebook posts and Tweets and the like, so it might be they helped too.

In any case, don't fret too hard about it. Having a good H&T record is a little important, but not nearly as important as just having a wickedly written novel.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


----------



## Horia Stoian

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


I just saw  So sorry to Jenny  Maybe KS should give different deals to top 5 books for example, like KDP does it with their bonuses  Best of luck with the next step; I hope it will be a successful one


----------



## Horia Stoian

papercarver65 said:


> Just supported your HTcampaign Horia. Good luck to you.


Thank you so much  I hope this time I'll get lucky and will hear good news in... 30 days or so 
My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


----------



## RaffertyBlack

CRex896 said:


> Anyhow, I can't wait to nominate _Chameleons_ when I get another free space tomorrow. That's one I've been watching since before I joined kboards. Solid cover and an inviting premise.


I've been so busy over the holiday with prep, cooking, cleaning, family and recovering that I've taken an hour to catch up on the posts. Thanks a TON for the interest in my novel!!! I nominate daily and also engage with the content of all kboarders Scout entries, including The _Shadow Over Lone Oak_. Great cover btw and it's H&T right now. Great job! It's so awesome to be a part of a supportive community. So many great authors and stories.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

AnitaLouise said:


> My current nominees are:
> 
> Court of Vampires by Megan Linski
> A Fine Line by George Stratford
> Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> Congratulations, Patricia Lillie, on the publication on The Ceiling Man!
> 
> Thank you for the nomination, James Ward! Also, Marissa Marchon and anyone else who has been so kind as to nominate "You Light Up My Life" ... Your support is greatly appreciated.


Thanks Anita! _You Light Up My Life_ is currently on my nomination list. I've been watching it for a while. I'm a big fan of romance (duh, right?) lol


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Horia Stoian said:


> I just created a Head Talker campaign  Whoever wants to support me, please do so  Thank you
> Here's the link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-me-get-my-novel-published/
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


Supported. Good luck!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Kyla S said:


> My campaign ended the night of the 26th. It is SOOOO hard to wait. I think I've refreshed my email a hundred times today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Is it too much to ask for an acceptance, lol? I've heard a lot of accept/rejects go out on Tuesdays, so I probably will not leave an electronic device all day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Anita, I've got You Light Up My Life nominated. Love that cover. Great branding.


I've been checking on _Beneath The Skin_ as well. Hoping that the text will turn blue. I desperately want to read the rest lol. Good luck!


----------



## Horia Stoian

RaffertyBlack said:


> Supported. Good luck!


Thank you and best of luck to you too


----------



## George Stratford

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


I'm genuinely sorry your book was not selected, Jenny. Your writing is really good, so please carry on punching away. Remember what I said in an earlier post about the author John Creasey -743 rejection slips before his first novel was published. He then went on to enjoy a stellar career.


----------



## bfleetwood

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


Commiserations Jenny - can happen to the best of us!?! Hugs X



Kyla S said:


> My campaign ended the night of the 26th. It is SOOOO hard to wait. I think I've refreshed my email a hundred times today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Is it too much to ask for an acceptance, lol? I've heard a lot of accept/rejects go out on Tuesdays, so I probably will not leave an electronic device all day.


Fingers crossed for you Kyla - I think it's awful to wait a long time and then get a rejection - so hoping the longer you wait the more positive the outcome will be! Happy birthday BTW! B


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I am getting right to the list.

Unless I'm listing to the left...


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
3 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
5 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
5 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
9 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
9 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
11 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
16 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
16 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
18 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
18 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
19 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
24 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
26 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
27 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
27 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## AnitaLouise

What a great birthday gift that would be. I'm holding positive thoughts for you Patricia! In any case, have a wonderful birthday. and thanks for the nomination.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Kyla S said:


> My campaign ended the night of the 26th. It is SOOOO hard to wait. I think I've refreshed my email a hundred times today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Is it too much to ask for an acceptance, lol? I've heard a lot of accept/rejects go out on Tuesdays, so I probably will not leave an electronic device all day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Anita, I've got You Light Up My Life nominated. Love that cover. Great branding.


Happy Birthday, Kyla!

Thank you for the nomination and the compliment on the covers. I'll let my talented niece know! 
I also appreciate your Kind words, Rafferty. I love the cover on Chameleons!

"You Light Up My Life" is still H&T. WooHoo! Only a few more days until the waiting game begins for me.


----------



## marissamarchan

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


I am so sorry to hear that, Jenny. But when one door closes, another opens. I know you will do very well. I've decided not to stress with this campaign anymore and I am busy working on my next novel and also working on a backup plan instead of waiting at the last minute. Good luck, Jenny.

Today's nomination:

A Fine Line by George Stratford
You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
Chameleons by Rafferty Black


----------



## Used To Be BH

Horia Stoian said:


> I just created a Head Talker campaign  Whoever wants to support me, please do so  Thank you
> Here's the link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-me-get-my-novel-published/
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


Done! That's an impressive banner on headtalker.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> I didn't get back on to H and T with my Headtalker. The page views from Facebook went up a bit, but not enough since I used it around the middle of my campaign. I think H and T also looks at days in a row, and the views the few days before that weren't that great, again because I was in the dreaded middle. I paid for advertising in order to get back onto H and T. My philosophy is that H and T doesn't matter that much when it comes to selection, but I'm hoping that, if I don't get selected (it's been almost a week of waiting), then those page views all turn into potential buyers. But who knows. It Is What It Is...


I'm pretty sure some of mine did. My Also Boughts included none of my previous books, in contrast to earlier new releases, which started out with my earlier titles prominent displayed. To me that indicates I reached new readers.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


I'm confident your book will do well when you release it.


----------



## PZoro

Horia Stoian said:


> I just created a Head Talker campaign  Whoever wants to support me, please do so  Thank you
> Here's the link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-me-get-my-novel-published/
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


Hi Horia

Just supported your campaign. I've done one before, but I didn't see any changes to my normal stats. I haven't given up, though. I have another one which you can support below:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/p-zoro-on-kindle-scout/


----------



## Kay7979

Kyla S said:


> My campaign ended the night of the 26th. It is SOOOO hard to wait. I think I've refreshed my email a hundred times today. Tomorrow is my birthday. Is it too much to ask for an acceptance, lol? I've heard a lot of accept/rejects go out on Tuesdays, so I probably will not leave an electronic device all day.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Anita, I've got You Light Up My Life nominated. Love that cover. Great branding.


Good luck, Kyla. That would be a great birthday present!


----------



## Kay7979

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


Sorry to hear it, Jenny, and wishing you great success with plan B.


----------



## SG

Sorry, the holidays and a cold kept me away. Been nominating from the top of the list as usual though.



Horia Stoian said:


> I just created a Head Talker campaign  Whoever wants to support me, please do so  Thank you
> Here's the link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-me-get-my-novel-published/
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


Supported 

Sorry to hear, Jenny. You know what, Plan B can work out better than Plan A.

Happy Birthday, Kyla. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

marissamarchan said:


> Today's nomination:
> 
> A Fine Line by George Stratford
> You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> Chameleons by Rafferty Black


Thanks a bunch Marissa!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Bill Hiatt said:


> Done! That's an impressive banner on headtalker.


Thank you Bill; I appreciate the support as always!  The banner actually shows the two worlds from my novel intersecting with one each other; Lahinia, the world of magic and mystery, and Earth (which was once part of Lahinia), the world of science, logic and technology.

My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


----------



## Horia Stoian

PZoro said:


> Hi Horia
> 
> Just supported your campaign. I've done one before, but I didn't see any changes to my normal stats. I haven't given up, though. I have another one which you can support below:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/p-zoro-on-kindle-scout/


Thank you  I supported your campaign as well, with Facebook and Twitter


----------



## SG

Question on HeadTalker: So the end date and time I have set for my campaign is when the messages are sent out, is that right?


----------



## Horia Stoian

sgbasu said:


> Question on HeadTalker: So the end date and time I have set for my campaign is when the messages are sent out, is that right?


Exactly, but only if you reach the number of supporters you set, which I see you did 

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## lincolnjcole

Horia Stoian said:


> Exactly, but only if you reach the number of supporters you set, which I see you did
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
> My Head Talker Campaign


Added my support!

I also have a new headtalker for a KS anthology book I just put together and released a couple of days ago! Would love some support!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/

You can get a copy of the anthology free in my banner! Thanks all!

Have the top group nominated still!


----------



## Horia Stoian

lincolnjcole said:


> Added my support!
> 
> I also have a new headtalker for a KS anthology book I just put together and released a couple of days ago! Would love some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/
> 
> You can get a copy of the anthology free in my banner! Thanks all!
> 
> Have the top group nominated still!


Thanks Lincoln, I supported yours as well! 

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Added my support!
> 
> I also have a new headtalker for a KS anthology book I just put together and released a couple of days ago! Would love some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/
> 
> You can get a copy of the anthology free in my banner! Thanks all!
> 
> Have the top group nominated still!


Supported!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Supported!


Thank you sir!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

lincolnjcole said:


> Added my support!
> 
> I also have a new headtalker for a KS anthology book I just put together and released a couple of days ago! Would love some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/
> 
> You can get a copy of the anthology free in my banner! Thanks all!
> 
> Have the top group nominated still!


Supported! Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

RaffertyBlack said:


> Supported! Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Thank you George, Kay and everyone else for your kind words. I look forward to following your successes here and elsewhere and am looking forward to some great reads.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jenny- sorry to hear about your book not being selected.  Wishing you luck on plan B.

Nominated Chameleons. Good luck!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Just saw that Stolen Hearts was not picked for selection. Books with excellent covers and good storylines and still NO...hmmm...what do these editors want? 
Oh, well...5 days to go...
Top three in my nominations!

A Fine Line by George Stratford
You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
Chameleons by Rafferty Black

Good luck to us all!


----------



## marissamarchan

lincolnjcole said:


> Added my support!
> 
> I also have a new headtalker for a KS anthology book I just put together and released a couple of days ago! Would love some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/
> 
> You can get a copy of the anthology free in my banner! Thanks all!
> 
> Have the top group nominated still!


I just did.


----------



## marissamarchan

Horia Stoian said:


> Exactly, but only if you reach the number of supporters you set, which I see you did
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
> My Head Talker Campaign


Hi! I just supported you.


----------



## lincolnjcole

marissamarchan said:


> I just did.


Thank you!


----------



## George Stratford

lincolnjcole said:


> Added my support!
> 
> I also have a new headtalker for a KS anthology book I just put together and released a couple of days ago! Would love some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/
> 
> You can get a copy of the anthology free in my banner! Thanks all!
> 
> Have the top group nominated still!


I'm number 44 of the 40 required.


----------



## lincolnjcole

George Stratford said:


> I'm number 44 of the 40 required.


Woot woot, now everything else is just gravy!


----------



## MarilynVix

Jenny, I was sorry to see the Englishwoman in Paris wasn't selected after reading my email this morning. Still look forward to reading it if you decide to self-publish. Plan B still might work out for the better. I'm knowing how you feel. I just got the rejection letter from Harlequin today. So, I've had a good cry. Moving onto the next thing already.

Just to note: My head talker campaign got me on the H & T list for like an hour yesterday. Well, that was something! I'm guessing it couldn't hurt to set up another one just before it all ends. So, here goes: https://headtalker.com/?post_type=campaigns&p=89292

Would appreciate any support today.


----------



## Kay7979

I'm still a headtalker virgin. I think I get the general idea, but I haven't participated. Lincoln got me on the CoPromote bandwagon, and I finally have the hang of it, but despite the flurry of retweets I'm not seeing click-throughs to create sales. Pretty much everyone Likes and retweets and now and then I get a detail expand or a profile click. When I look at the participants' friends lists, I get the impression that everyones' list consists of fellow authors and bloggers, and we're all just tweeting our books to each other. Am I wrong?


----------



## Kay7979

MarilynVix said:


> Jenny, I was sorry to see the Englishwoman in Paris wasn't selected after reading my email this morning. Still look forward to reading it if you decide to self-publish. Plan B still might work out for the better. I'm knowing how you feel. I just got the rejection letter from Harlequin today. So, I've had a good cry. Moving onto the next thing already.
> 
> Just to note: My head talker campaign got me on the H & T list for like an hour yesterday. Well, that was something! I'm guessing it couldn't hurt to set up another one just before it all ends. So, here goes: https://headtalker.com/?post_type=campaigns&p=89292
> 
> Would appreciate any support today.


Sorry to hear about Harlequin. I don't blame you for having a good cry, and I'm sure once you get it out of your system you'll keep going with your head held high. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> I'm still a headtalker virgin. I think I get the general idea, but I haven't participated. Lincoln got me on the CoPromote bandwagon, and I finally have the hang of it, but despite the flurry of retweets I'm not seeing click-throughs to create sales. Pretty much everyone Likes and retweets and now and then I get a detail expand or a profile click. When I look at the participants' friends lists, I get the impression that everyones' list consists of fellow authors and bloggers, and we're all just tweeting our books to each other. Am I wrong?


To a small extent that is true (author networks beget author networks) but copromote is much larger than just books. the only problem is it depends on WHO is promoting your content, so you need to make sure you utilize the tags and whatnot so people who aren't necessarily authors see it.

on the other side of it, bloggers and other authors retweeting you isnt bad becuase many times active readers will follow authors as well. the trick is just getting lucky.

i would recommend next time you do it, wait til you get a huge boost worth and then use a platform otehr than twitter (less likely to get spammed on facebook). you won't get as many shares or as fast, but they will be better overall.

the last time i did it, i used bitly to make a link where i wanted traffic to go (book page or your website or blog or whatever) and then promoted it. one HUGE thing to keep in mind is:

if you only have 5k share available, your post is only shown to people with less than 5k.

so, if you have 500k available, someone with 130k followers might retweet you, but if you don't have enough they won't even see it. if you are continually boosting instead of saving it up, you are sort of bottom-feeding the system.

anyway...i had 500k shares worth of twitter blast out to direct to my website, and i got about 1k clicks to my site from it. don't get me wrong, that's .25% click through rate, but honestly for twitter that isn't too bad at all...and, paying for 1,000 clicks on twitter would be like 20 cents a click so 200 dollars worth of clicks over about a week. how much of those translated to sales? hard to say, but a decent number. plus, a ton of people saw the post and saw my book out there, which is always good.

headtalker works much the same way, though i would wager over the 1 million people see, 700k of them are just spam filler addresses that people don't really notice to make it 'look' good. i would wager 10% of a campaign are actually valualbe subscribers, so you can expect about 100 interactions or clicks from a campaign. Again, not tremendous, but certainly not terrible either.


----------



## Kay7979

Thanks. Lincoln. That's a lot of good info, and I'm going to read through it a couple more times to absorb it all.


----------



## Horia Stoian

MarilynVix said:


> Jenny, I was sorry to see the Englishwoman in Paris wasn't selected after reading my email this morning. Still look forward to reading it if you decide to self-publish. Plan B still might work out for the better. I'm knowing how you feel. I just got the rejection letter from Harlequin today. So, I've had a good cry. Moving onto the next thing already.
> 
> Just to note: My head talker campaign got me on the H & T list for like an hour yesterday. Well, that was something! I'm guessing it couldn't hurt to set up another one just before it all ends. So, here goes: https://headtalker.com/?post_type=campaigns&p=89292
> 
> Would appreciate any support today.


Sorry for the rejection letter that your received  but keep going forward, good things might still happen  Btw, I supported your head talker campaign and I wish you all the best! 

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## papercarver65

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


Jenny I was sorry to see that your book didn't get picked, but I was really impressed that you were ready with Plan B immediately. It was only an hour between the email I received from KindleScout that your book hadn't been selected and the email saying it was on sale. I think that was a good strategy because your book was fresh in the minds of everyone who'd nominated it. I hope you saw the results in actual purchases.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks. Lincoln. That's a lot of good info, and I'm going to read through it a couple more times to absorb it all.


Ha, no worries! I hope it is at least a little useful


----------



## C. J. Sears

I was sorry to hear that _Englishwoman in Paris_ didn't get selected. It's a bummer to know that one less kboarder was picked. But then the cool surprise that the author decided to release the book anyway arrived and the sadness dissipated rather quickly. Hope it becomes successful for you!

On my own front, I'm still contemplating the best way to change my cover. For those of you who have been selected, how much time does Amazon afford you to alter parts of your book like that? I figure that, if I was selected, I would wait for the advance to come in and hire a professional to do the job, but if there's less time in the revision process for that I may have to bite the bullet on a cheaper pre-made one.

Anyway, I'm now about halfway through my campaign and feeling good (win or lose). I'm done with my ads for now. The next two weeks (starting Wednesday) will be spent hanging out with my mother, so hopefully I can keep my hand off the figurative "promote" button for awhile.


----------



## Kyla S

RaffertyBlack said:


> I've been checking on _Beneath The Skin_ as well. Hoping that the text will turn blue. I desperately want to read the rest lol. Good luck!


Thanks Rafferty! Me too, lol. 



sgbasu said:


> Happy Birthday, Kyla. Fingers crossed for you.


Thanks for all the birthday well wishes. It was a good day, but still waiting . . .


----------



## overfiend

Hi Jenny
Rejection is tough. I know. I have had hundreds of them myself. Plan B is good and keep plan C,D,E etc open.
Don't give up. The only thing you can say in the future if you book never gets published is I tried and exhausted every possible avenue. If that is the case, then no regrets. You can always self publish and I am sure you already have a crowd waiting for it.



JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


----------



## papercarver65

So my final cover files came today. My word file is ready. My tagline, blurb, author bio and thank you note are completed. After five years, this novel is as ready as it will ever be. I've already indie-pubbed five other books under a couple pennames with a bit of success. But my stomach is in knots over this one because I finally decided to put my real name on it.

It's a done deal though. Pressed *submit* at 11:01 PM CST 11/29/16 while holding breath.


----------



## PZoro

lincolnjcole said:


> Added my support!
> 
> I also have a new headtalker for a KS anthology book I just put together and released a couple of days ago! Would love some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/
> 
> You can get a copy of the anthology free in my banner! Thanks all!
> 
> Have the top group nominated still!


Hi Lincoln

Supported. You can view mine here if you are willing to return the favor.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/p-zoro-on-kindle-scout/


----------



## PZoro

MarilynVix said:


> Jenny, I was sorry to see the Englishwoman in Paris wasn't selected after reading my email this morning. Still look forward to reading it if you decide to self-publish. Plan B still might work out for the better. I'm knowing how you feel. I just got the rejection letter from Harlequin today. So, I've had a good cry. Moving onto the next thing already.
> 
> Just to note: My head talker campaign got me on the H & T list for like an hour yesterday. Well, that was something! I'm guessing it couldn't hurt to set up another one just before it all ends. So, here goes: https://headtalker.com/?post_type=campaigns&p=89292
> 
> Would appreciate any support today.


Supported, Marilyn. Thank you for supporting mine.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

CRex896 said:


> On my own front, I'm still contemplating the best way to change my cover. For those of you who have been selected, how much time does Amazon afford you to alter parts of your book like that? I figure that, if I was selected, I would wait for the advance to come in and hire a professional to do the job, but if there's less time in the revision process for that I may have to bite the bullet on a cheaper pre-made one.


Once you are selected, the process is quite quick; you send the typescript and cover if you've changed them, your book is edited and sent back to you, you go through the edits and return the final typescript to Kindle Press for formatting. On average, it takes about two months until your book is on pre-order.

Given that Kindle Scout asks for publishing-ready books, they don't really expect a massive delay on an author's part, which there would be if you wait for the advance before commissioning a cover. I changed Time Rats 2's cover a couple of times and tweaked the book's ending during the thirty days on Kindle Scout. (But then, I wasn't spending time campaigning.) If selected, you could always explain and ask KP - they might be okay with waiting for your book, though I think they'd get twitchy if everyone started doing it.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Question for those selected: Does Kindle Press arrange (if) when the book is on discount? Do they inform you of the countdown deal? Do they use other promotion companies like Bookbub, fussy librarian and so on? Thanks!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Question for those selected: Does Kindle Press arrange (if) when the book is on discount? Do they inform you of the countdown deal? Do they use other promotion companies like Bookbub, fussy librarian and so on? Thanks!


Yes. _The Trouble with Time_ is just finishing a month at $0.99, and KP arranged a Bookbub ad. Countdown deals are KDP, and we don't get those. There are other promos like Kindle Fire and Daily Deal which they tell you about in advance, and they send out emails to their vast mailing lists as appropriate. I'm very happy with the promotions I've had.


----------



## Michele Brouder

JennyOBrien said:


> Off to plan B folks, good luck with your campaigns and thank you to everyone that voted for me


Jenny, I'm sorry to hear that your book didn't get picked up but I can assure you that there is life after KS and it is good. Picked up your book and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Michele Brouder said:


> Jenny, I'm sorry to hear that your book didn't get picked up but I can assure you that there is life after KS and it is good. Picked up your book and I'm looking forward to reading it.


Thanks everyone and for all those in the US that bought my book yesterday. It's on 38 in satire at the moment in the UK so that's fab . My plan B was always to publish as soon as I was rejected because, with 8 years of rejection letters I knew that's what was going to happen. But that's me. 
I've supported your headtalker Marilyn and look forward to watching how it works for you. Good luck Lincoln but you didn't need me  Hopefully there'll be more good news soon


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - it's Wednesday. One more day to the end of the week.


Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
2 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
4 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
4 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
8 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
8 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
10 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
15 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
15 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
15 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
17 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
17 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
18 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
23 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
25 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
26 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
26 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## George Stratford

JennyOBrien said:


> Thank you George, Kay and everyone else for your kind words. I look forward to following your successes here and elsewhere and am looking forward to some great reads.


Hi Jenny. Just bought Englishwoman in Paris - my first ever romance purchase! Judging from your rankings on both sides of the pond, I'm far from being the only one grabbing a read of it. Well done indeed! Onwards and upwards as they say.


----------



## PZoro

On my list now:

A Fine Line by George Stratford
You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
Chameleons by Rafferty Black


----------



## Jasperwocky

Just popping in to wish everyone luck. 

My campaign is middling along. I'm keeping it far from mind by staying away from the internet. I've been in the jungle and at the weekend I'm heading off in search of los cerros de Mavecure, three weird hills between Colombia and Venezuela with no wifi for 100 miles.

Got a few days in the city before then to think about my campaign and any marketing tweaks. I don't think I'm going to make any! Taking the que sera, sera approach from now on.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Jasperwocky said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone luck.
> 
> My campaign is middling along. I'm keeping it far from mind by staying away from the internet. I've been in the jungle and at the weekend I'm heading off in search of los cerros de Mavecure, three weird hills between Colombia and Venezuela with no wifi for 100 miles.
> 
> Got a few days in the city before then to think about my campaign and any marketing tweaks. I don't think I'm going to make any! Taking the que sera, sera approach from now on.


Welcome Jasper! Quick advice though; you might not want to stay away from the Internet, you should promote your campaign to the best of your abilities. That being said, leave us a link to it so we can support it too. Take care buddy 

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## Horia Stoian

Hmm... just thought of something. Next time we have a book on KS we should create a Head Talker campaign before submitting our novel to KS and put the link to HT on our KS campaign page. Don't know how much of a help that would actually be, but... can't hurt.

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## lincolnjcole

PZoro said:


> Hi Lincoln
> 
> Supported. You can view mine here if you are willing to return the favor.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/p-zoro-on-kindle-scout/


Supported!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> To a small extent that is true (author networks beget author networks) but copromote is much larger than just books. the only problem is it depends on WHO is promoting your content, so you need to make sure you utilize the tags and whatnot so people who aren't necessarily authors see it.


I have a couple of other tips for people who haven't used copromote in the past.

First, you can't pay much attention to the copromote figures about your reach. That's just the potential reach, the audience you'd hit if every single fan or follower of all the people sharing how your tweet or post. I've tested similar tweets by running one w/o copromote and one with, and generally the copromoted one got about ten times the impressions--certainly worth it, but not quite the tidal wave copromote makes you think you'll get.

Second, in the interest of preserving your own fan base, you need to look carefully at what you're being asked to share. The situation is better than it was in the beginning, but there are still people who try to share post with broken links or links that go to a less than optimal place. I once saw one an author with a small publisher sharing a link that went to the home page on the publisher's website; I guess people were supposed to figure out for themselves how to find the book the author was plugging, which wasn't even displayed on the home page. Needless to say, most people won't clock around looking for the book being advertised. Occasionally, there are also people who share relatively meager content, like links to paragraph-long blog posts of no particular interest. When I mentioned that to one of the copromote guys, I got the equivalent of a digital shrug, followed by "A lot of our members are still learning how to promote." What I'm saying is that it takes time to dig for truly shareable content.

Third, although I agree with your advice about preferring FB to Twitter, Copromote destroyed its FB based by removing its FB option for something like a year. In the good old days, there were FB promoters with hundreds of thousands of followers in the system. After that year, many of them didn't sign up again. The last time I tried sharing similar material on both Twitter and FB, I got people with over a million fans on Twitter but only five thousand followers on FB. (In the old days I broke two million on FB a couple of times, so it's hard not to notice the difference.) I'm sure over time it will get better, but right now there just aren't a huge number of people with large FB followings in the system.

All of that said, copromote is still a lot better than nothing, and if, as you suggest, a person saves the reach for truly important boosts, it can have an impact. It's also worth noting that some people whose content you share will follow you on FB or Twitter, a little added bonus.


----------



## Used To Be BH

PZoro said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/p-zoro-on-kindle-scout/


I just supported.

Is it just me, or do headtalker campaigns always end up going out to around a million followers. Every time I join, that's about the number I see. I would have expected greater variation.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

PZoro said:


> On my list now:
> 
> A Fine Line by George Stratford
> You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> Chameleons by Rafferty Black


Thank you! Good luck with your campaign ☺


----------



## JennyOBrien

George Stratford said:


> Hi Jenny. Just bought Englishwoman in Paris - my first ever romance purchase! Judging from your rankings on both sides of the pond, I'm far from being the only one grabbing a read of it. Well done indeed! Onwards and upwards as they say.


Lol, hopefully the first of many George. I think you'll find it funny, as in peculiar and ha ha. Good luck on your last day - Hot & Trending I see x


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I also just purchased my copy of Englishwoman In Paris. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Still waiting to hear back ... (nail biting time)


----------



## papercarver65

My votes today: 
1 day left A Fine Line by George Stratford
2 days left You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
4 days left Chameleons by Rafferty Black

Just heard back from KS and Glimmer of Steel was accepted this morning. My campaign opens Friday Dec 2 and closes on New Years Day. Excited, nervous, nauseous.

Working on putting together a headtalker campaign and been supporting all of yours! Not sure that my tiny little Twitter following helps anybody, but you just never know.

Started reading Englishwoman in Paris on my phone in between appointments. So far so good!


----------



## George Stratford

RaffertyBlack said:


> I also just purchased my copy of Englishwoman In Paris. Looking forward to reading it!


After breaking my romance genre duck with Jenny's book, I've just finished reading the Chameleons extract. At the start apparently another all out romance novel, but then turning very dark and threatening indeed at the end. I like that mixture a lot. More than enough to think you may well have a winner here. BTW, you seem to have a very good grasp of how a lit agent's day might evolve. Were you by any chance ever a part of this world yourself?


----------



## lauramg_1406

Adding to Bill's comments about copromote (I've been using it for a while, but only started adding the Facebook boosts during my KS campaign).

I've now stopped boosting tweets, and tbh it hasn't made that much of an impact on my impressions (whether that's simply because I've built mote of a presence or maybe tweeting more I don't know).

Because Facebook (and tumblr)  posts seem to get boosted less frequently, I have had a chance to notice that more interaction seems to happen with those boosts over the course of the day (whereas twitter boosts seem to eat up your reach really fast!)

One thing I've noticed as well is that I seem to be getting better shares now I'm boosting a photo rather than just a link! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaffertyBlack

George Stratford said:


> After breaking my romance genre duck with Jenny's book, I've just finished reading the Chameleons extract. At the start apparently another all out romance novel, but then turning very dark and threatening indeed at the end. I like that mixture a lot. More than enough to think you may well have a winner here. BTW, you seem to have a very good grasp of how a lit agent's day might evolve. Were you by any chance ever a part of this world yourself?


Thanks George! I have never been a lit agent. I researched a bit while writing Chameleons. The great part about fiction is being able to wing it lol. A Fine Line is on my noms list. Intrigued by Cully.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

papercarver65 said:


> My votes today:
> 1 day left A Fine Line by George Stratford
> 2 days left You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> 4 days left Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> 
> Just heard back from KS and Glimmer of Steel was accepted this morning. My campaign opens Friday Dec 2 and closes on New Years Day. Excited, nervous, nauseous.
> 
> Working on putting together a headtalker campaign and been supporting all of yours! Not sure that my tiny little Twitter following helps anybody, but you just never know.
> 
> Started reading Englishwoman in Paris on my phone in between appointments. So far so good!


Thanks a bunch for your vote! Looking forward to your campaign launch! Good luck


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Current Nominations:
A Fine Line by George Stratford
You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou

Based on time left and opening slots, my future list includes:

The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
Everything For Love by Marilyn Vix
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
The Eternity Prophecy by S. G. Basu
Divider by Horia Stoian

I'm keeping an eye on the list every morning and reading excerpts daily. Good luck to everyone & thanks for all of the support and noms thus far!


----------



## DLBarton

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - it's Wednesday. One more day to the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Let's get on with this list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  A Fine Line by George Stratford
> 2 days left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> 4 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> 4 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 8 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> 8 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 10 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
> 15 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 15 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> 15 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> 17 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
> 17 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
> 18 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
> 23 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
> 25 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
> 26 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
> 26 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting to you all!


Hi Steve!

My Scout campaign started today. Could you please add Aspiria Rising to your list? http://bit.ly/Aspiria

I would like to add to all the other comments about your generosity--you're amazing and I appreciate all your efforts!

Thanks and best wishes!
Douglas Barton


----------



## JennyOBrien

RaffertyBlack said:


> I also just purchased my copy of Englishwoman In Paris. Looking forward to reading it!


Thank you Rafferty, unexpected and very kind. I'm hopeful you're successful and of course now we've converted George... 
Paper Carver, I'll add you to my list for when you're live/ I have a free slot as per Steve's guide. Good luck, it's a roller coaster ride. 
Got the top noms covered.


----------



## DLBarton

I was wondering if anyone knows how to add a picture of your Scout book to your signature line since we have no ASIN. (Sorry if this has been asked before.)

Just nominated A Fine Line. George, you're a great writer--I love your descriptions! Good luck!


----------



## Jasperwocky

Horia Stoian said:


> Welcome Jasper! Quick advice though; you might not want to stay away from the Internet, you should promote your campaign to the best of your abilities. That being said, leave us a link to it so we can support it too. Take care buddy


Thanks Horia. My book is already on the list and don't worry I'm still promoting! There'll be things running in the background while I treck. Getting away from the internet is more about stopping me spending hours unproductively tweaking the things I'm using.


----------



## Jada Ryker

CRex896 said:


> On my own front, I'm still contemplating the best way to change my cover. For those of you who have been selected, how much time does Amazon afford you to alter parts of your book like that? I figure that, if I was selected, I would wait for the advance to come in and hire a professional to do the job, but if there's less time in the revision process for that I may have to bite the bullet on a cheaper pre-made one.
> 
> Anyway, I'm now about halfway through my campaign and feeling good (win or lose). I'm done with my ads for now. The next two weeks (starting Wednesday) will be spent hanging out with my mother, so hopefully I can keep my hand off the figurative "promote" button for awhile.


Just a question . . . is it a good idea to change your cover after you're selected? Kindle Scout must have been ok with the cover to accept it for a campaign. Many nominators/readers may recognize your book more by your cover than other factors.

An observation . . . it seems as though the books selected (at least since I've been nominating since May) are very clean and virtually ready to publish with few or no editing changes suggested. Remember our own Mary Head? I think she said she didn't have any editing suggestions for her book. All that said, a book can be grammatically perfect with no typos and not appeal to readers. But why not try and have the book at the top of its game? Ditto the description, one-liner, and the excerpt. I always check Steve's list, but if there are errors in a campaign, it makes it hard for me to love it.

My opinion on spending money on promotions whether KS or my other books: I approach anteing up money for promotions like walking into a casino. What can I lose and absolutely not miss it? Also, before spending money, I check to see if the house always wins. In other words, do other authors NEVER get a good ROI? If they don't, why should I waste my money? If I do spend money, am I winning more than I'm losing? If no, stop.

That sounds like I'm a hardened gamester, but I haven't been in a casino in years


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just supported.
> 
> Is it just me, or do headtalker campaigns always end up going out to around a million followers. Every time I join, that's about the number I see. I would have expected greater variation.


Is it too late for me to start a head talker campaign since I only have 10 days left into my Kindle Scout campaign? I only heard about it here and it sounds exciting. Please help! Thanks.

I can't nominate anyone today since my 3 slots are already filled with A Fine Line by George Stratford; You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise and Chameleons by Rafferty Black.


----------



## Horia Stoian

marissamarchan said:


> Is it too late for me to start a head talker campaign since I only have 10 days left into my Kindle Scout campaign? I only heard about it here and it sounds exciting. Please help! Thanks.
> 
> I can't nominate anyone today since my 3 slots are already filled with A Fine Line by George Stratford; You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise and Chameleons by Rafferty Black.


Of course it's not too late. As a matter a fact, a final boost would do good for your campaign. On my first KS novel I had a HT campaign, just like you, days before it ended, and this time, I set my HT campaign to end 7 days before the KS one ends, specially for that last boost in views and hopefully nominations.

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## MarilynVix

Got Chameleons nominated in my open slot. Good luck Rafferty! Your book has been on fire since it first went on KS. And Romantic suspense is so hot right now.

Doing a FB event today. Hopefully this will help traffic and get me in the H & T list. *Crossing fingers!* It's been hard watching all my stats bottom out for a week. Hoping it will pick up soon as I get into the last days. I do have a book signing at my local B & N Saturday and a book fair/romance panels at my local university on Sunday. Making up postcard flyers to give out at both events for the KS campaign. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> Is it too late for me to start a head talker campaign since I only have 10 days left into my Kindle Scout campaign? I only heard about it here and it sounds exciting. Please help! Thanks.
> 
> I can't nominate anyone today since my 3 slots are already filled with A Fine Line by George Stratford; You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise and Chameleons by Rafferty Black.


I just set up a second one for my book yesterday. I think it will give a good push in the last few days. Go for it! It's free and can't hurt, right?
Look over the message I've included to send out. I've added a "Ticking Clock Element". So, hopefully, it will be more noticeable. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/second-everything-for-love/


----------



## marissamarchan

Horia Stoian said:


> Of course it's not too late. As a matter a fact, a final boost would do good for your campaign. On my first KS novel I had a HT campaign, just like you, days before it ended, and this time, I set my HT campaign to end 7 days before the KS one ends, specially for that last boost in views and hopefully nominations.
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
> My Head Talker Campaign


Great! Thanks, Horia, for the info. I'll work on it tonight. That's what I need; a little boost for my campaign. I haven't been campaigning since Thanksgiving weekend. I had a lot of things going on with me and of course, I have been neglecting my campaign. But that's ok. I'll try and catch up. lol.

I've already supported your head talker, so once mine is up, do you mind supporting mine, too?  Count me in to nominate your Kindle Scout campaign as well. Thanks.


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> Great! Thanks, Horia, for the info. I'll work on it tonight. That's what I need; a little boost for my campaign. I haven't been campaigning since Thanksgiving weekend. I had a lot of things going on with me and of course, I have been neglecting my campaign. But that's ok. I'll try and catch up. lol.
> 
> I've already supported your head talker, so once mine is up, do you mind supporting mine, too?  Count me in to nominate your Kindle Scout campaign as well. Thanks.


Sure. Happy to. ;-)


----------



## Horia Stoian

marissamarchan said:


> Great! Thanks, Horia, for the info. I'll work on it tonight. That's what I need; a little boost for my campaign. I haven't been campaigning since Thanksgiving weekend. I had a lot of things going on with me and of course, I have been neglecting my campaign. But that's ok. I'll try and catch up. lol.
> 
> I've already supported your head talker, so once mine is up, do you mind supporting mine, too?  Count me in to nominate your Kindle Scout campaign as well. Thanks.


Of course I will support it  you don't even have to ask  That's what we do here ^^ support each other


----------



## overfiend

Jasper...you can trek with some peace knowing that you got one more nomination...from me.



Jasperwocky said:


> Thanks Horia. My book is already on the list and don't worry I'm still promoting! There'll be things running in the background while I treck. Getting away from the internet is more about stopping me spending hours unproductively tweaking the things I'm using.


----------



## stillmyheart

I've been in Colorado for the past week and a half, and I think I've missed some books, but I've got the top 2 on today's list in my noms.


----------



## akscribe

Hello, everyone.  Still plugging along.  It's difficult to campaign when you don't have a social media following.

I purchased a reddit ad, which got  results.  I had to put in the general books category since they don't have a subcategory for historical mysteries.  Still, I'm getting clicks.  It was an easy process. No way to know if the clicks turn into nominations.

I've been tweeting too and did a facebook boost, which got some results.  I mixup up the hashtags on twitter.

Maybe I wake up one morning and see my book on H&T. (don't we all look first thing?)

Nominated George's novel with my open slot.  

On a personal note, I had the good fortune to see Lee Child last night. (my local library is awesome).  Very tall, thin, charming and smart.  A standout comment:  "I write one book a year and read three hundred."

Katherine


----------



## Jasperwocky

overfiend said:


> Jasper...you can trek with some peace knowing that you got one more nomination...from me.


Haha. Thanks Overfiend!


----------



## marissamarchan

MarilynVix said:


> I just set up a second one for my book yesterday. I think it will give a good push in the last few days. Go for it! It's free and can't hurt, right?
> Look over the message I've included to send out. I've added a "Ticking Clock Element". So, hopefully, it will be more noticeable.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/second-everything-for-love/


Thank, Marilyn. That's great. I supported it and guess what? I was your 25th supporter. Don't know what it means yet. It says 25 of 25. But I'll work on mine tonight. lol Hope it's an easy setup.


----------



## MarilynVix

Just thought I'd throw this out there, but there has been two months of six books selected for the month. Usually 2 books a week. So, guessing December will be the same. That means with about 10 books or so coming off of a campaign a week, with two books selected, than maybe we have a one in five chance of being chosen? Am I stretching the silver lining?


----------



## Horia Stoian

MarilynVix said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there, but there has been two months of six books selected for the month. Usually 2 books a week. So, guessing December will be the same. That means with about 10 books or so coming off of a campaign a week, with two books selected, than maybe we have a one in five chance of being chosen? Am I stretching the silver lining?


The day my campaign ends there are 4 more books that join me in the game of waiting. I don't know if that's good or bad, but last time we were 16 ore 18 books that ended our campaign on the same day.

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yay, it's Thursday. I've got one short evening shift and then Friday off completely. Saturday I've got another storytelling event at White Point Lodge. Two hour drive, pick up a check, an hour of storytelling, and then two hours back home again.

Jiggedy-jig.


Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  A Fine Line by George Stratford
1 day left  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
3 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
3 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
7 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
7 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
9 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
14 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
14 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
14 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
16 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
16 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
17 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
22 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
24 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
25 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
25 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
28 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PZoro

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just supported.
> 
> Is it just me, or do headtalker campaigns always end up going out to around a million followers. Every time I join, that's about the number I see. I would have expected greater variation.


Thank for the support, Bill. I noticed it too. When you create your HEadtalker there are six accounts that automatically support you and give you around 900,000 or slightly more. I think they should just do like Thunderclap that starts you at zero so that you know you are reaching the right audience. How many of the 900,000 are readers? Thunderclap's 100 supporters threshold is a bit intimidating. And with Headtalker, you can do 3 or 4 campaigns for the 30 days which is more effective. My thoughts.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

A Fine Line by George Stratford
You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
Chameleons by Rafferty Black

Good luck to all three and those still waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## marissamarchan

I did it! I was able to create my headtalker campaign last night without a hitch. Yay! With 9 days left to my campaign, I would really appreciate your loving support. Thank you and have a great day.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


----------



## overfiend

Thanks Steve for putting up the list and including me

Got a question for the experienced writers here: How do you deal with extended family, colleagues and acquaintances who want your book as a freebie after and if it is published.....and I am not talking about people who will get a free copy as part of the Ks program.
Usually when I start talking about my book with someone, I get " Great, oh wow. Can you make sure I get a copy." Then I start wondering how am I going to answer. Is it ok.... freebies for everyone who asks or go buy a copy please?


----------



## Used To Be BH

PZoro said:


> Thank for the support, Bill. I noticed it too. When you create your HEadtalker there are six accounts that automatically support you and give you around 900,000 or slightly more. I think they should just do like Thunderclap that starts you at zero so that you know you are reaching the right audience. How many of the 900,000 are readers? Thunderclap's 100 supporters threshold is a bit intimidating. And with Headtalker, you can do 3 or 4 campaigns for the 30 days which is more effective. My thoughts.


Ah! That explains a great deal.


----------



## Used To Be BH

MarilynVix said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there, but there has been two months of six books selected for the month. Usually 2 books a week. So, guessing December will be the same. That means with about 10 books or so coming off of a campaign a week, with two books selected, than maybe we have a one in five chance of being chosen? Am I stretching the silver lining?


Six books would be an average of one every five days, but they aren't distributed evenly. In November the first selection was on the 15th.

I'm not sure a book is only up against the other titles that ended campaigns at the same time. New books flow in every day. Do the editors treat each cohort as completely separate, or do they start processing each book as soon as it ends its campaign, in which case a book might really be competing against two weeks' worth of books, not one day's worth. There's no way to know.

We can know the odds are better than with most trads, though.


----------



## lincolnjcole

overfiend said:


> Thanks Steve for putting up the list and including me
> 
> Got a question for the experienced writers here: How do you deal with extended family, colleagues and acquaintances who want your book as a freebie after and if it is published.....and I am not talking about people who will get a free copy as part of the Ks program.
> Usually when I start talking about my book with someone, I get " Great, oh wow. Can you make sure I get a copy." Then I start wondering how am I going to answer. Is it ok.... freebies for everyone who asks or go buy a copy please?


It depends. Freebies are fine because generating readership is always good, and getting reviews is important. However, family and friends aren't supposed to review on amazon and will get pulled if they do, so giving them a free copy isn't necessarily beneficial.

For me, I generally give copies to family and friends when they request them, but no one I know is a big reader so I've more or less given up on that!


----------



## akscribe

Bill:

Good observations.

It's interesting to think about the process.

My guess is that they do a quick evaluation when they come in.  Some simply aren't ready for primetime.  Before I entered by book, I actually read a bunch of submissions.  There were some that needed work.  (however,  kboards members DON'T fall into that category).  

Like you said, your chances here are WAY better.

Katherine


----------



## C. J. Sears

Still going strong in Hot & Trending (thankfully).

Currently have:

_A Fine Line
You Light Up My Life
Chameleons_

Will add _Murder on Display_ when _A Fine Line_ ends.

I've been wondering, for those of you who have done this before, do you nominate yourselves on the last day? Obviously, it's a bit selfish but likely expected, like voting for yourself in an election. Just wondering what the ethical protocol around here seems to be.


----------



## lincolnjcole

CRex896 said:


> I've been wondering, for those of you who have done this before, do you nominate yourselves on the last day? Obviously, it's a bit selfish but likely expected, like voting for yourself in an election. Just wondering what the ethical protocol around here seems to be.


You should certainly vote for yourself. Not selfish at all. Think of it once again like an election: if you don't have confidence in your book and your work getting a contract, then why should someone else? If KP didn't want you to vote for your own book, they could very easily disable it on their website.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Thanks for the answer, Lincoln. I figured as much, but didn't want to step on any toes.

Also, another update you guys might find of interest -> the final Reddit promotion stats

11/18 - 11/30
$10 budget
Targeted 6 subreddits
32,664 Impressions
213 Clicks

So I guess the question becomes: was it worth it? In the early days of my campaign, it was easily the most steady stream of views. Whether or not it paid off in nominations? Remains to be seen. But I would say that, if you had specific, active, plentiful subreddits in mind, throwing ten dollars that direction isn't necessarily the worst decision.


----------



## papercarver65

I have a couple questions for everyone who has a current or previous campaign. 

Background: There are two days between acceptance and the live launch for my campaign and supposedly those two days are to make sure everything is OK though my Preview before it goes live. Well I found two errors. Completely my fault. I blame lack of sleep and a recent surgery but my Twitter link is screwed up and I have a typo in my paragraph twelve. These two errors are driving me insane. I wish I could go in a fix them myself but only the KS people can do it. I notified KS through the Contact button early morning yesterday but have heard nothing and the errors aren't corrected yet. I check every few hours.

So to my questions: Have any of you had prelaunch errors that you found during preview that needed to be fixed? and Did they ever get fixed?

I fear my launch is going to activate tomorrow and people will stop reading as soon as they hit that typo (it's verb subject agreement so very noticeable). Or their going to click on my Twitter link and get a "Page Unknown" error and think I'm an idiot. Which is how I feel right now. *Sigh*


----------



## C. J. Sears

papercarver65 said:


> I have a couple questions for everyone who has a current or previous campaign.
> 
> Background: There are two days between acceptance and the live launch for my campaign and supposedly those two days are to make sure everything is OK though my Preview before it goes live. Well I found two errors. Completely my fault. I blame lack of sleep and a recent surgery but my Twitter link is screwed up and I have a typo in my paragraph twelve. These two errors are driving me insane. I wish I could go in a fix them myself but only the KS people can do it. I notified KS through the Contact button early morning yesterday but have heard nothing and the errors aren't corrected yet. I check every few hours.
> 
> So to my questions: Have any of you had prelaunch errors that you found during preview that needed to be fixed? and Did they ever get fixed?
> 
> I fear my launch is going to activate tomorrow and people will stop reading as soon as they hit that typo (it's verb subject agreement so very noticeable). Or their going to click on my Twitter link and get a "Page Unknown" error and think I'm an idiot. Which is how I feel right now. *Sigh*


My blurb originally used the phrase "murder of a dead woman" which is obviously redundant and nonsensical. I asked KS to correct it and they did it prior to launch.

I assume since you've already contacted them that it's probably on their agenda. But if they don't do it too soon, you may want to notify them a second time.


----------



## Horia Stoian

marissamarchan said:


> I did it! I was able to create my headtalker campaign last night without a hitch. Yay! With 9 days left to my campaign, I would really appreciate your loving support. Thank you and have a great day.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


Supported you


----------



## AnitaLouise

Horia Stoian said:


> I just created a Head Talker campaign  Whoever wants to support me, please do so  Thank you
> Here's the link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-me-get-my-novel-published/
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout:  Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)


Supported!


----------



## AnitaLouise

MarilynVix said:


> I just set up a second one for my book yesterday. I think it will give a good push in the last few days. Go for it! It's free and can't hurt, right?
> Look over the message I've included to send out. I've added a "Ticking Clock Element". So, hopefully, it will be more noticeable.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/second-everything-for-love/


Support added.


----------



## Horia Stoian

overfiend said:


> Thanks Steve for putting up the list and including me
> 
> Got a question for the experienced writers here: How do you deal with extended family, colleagues and acquaintances who want your book as a freebie after and if it is published.....and I am not talking about people who will get a free copy as part of the Ks program.
> Usually when I start talking about my book with someone, I get " Great, oh wow. Can you make sure I get a copy." Then I start wondering how am I going to answer. Is it ok.... freebies for everyone who asks or go buy a copy please?


After 1 year and a half of working at my first book, I had 35 people asking me for a free paperback! We self-published authors don't make that much... and to give away to every single person who wants one I think it's crazy. If they really want to, they can buy it, it's not that expensive. Forgot to say that from the 35 people who asked me for a copy, only 1 UNDERSTOOD English... so... yeah... I'm all in for giving family and CLOSE friends a copy, but not to every single guy or girl; We worked a lot on our product! In my case, even if I were to give them a PDF or a free download link, they couldn't even write a review because in my country people don't use Amazon, let alone KDP, but again, no one except one guy understood English.


----------



## Steve Vernon

overfiend said:


> Thanks Steve for putting up the list and including me
> 
> Got a question for the experienced writers here: How do you deal with extended family, colleagues and acquaintances who want your book as a freebie after and if it is published.....and I am not talking about people who will get a free copy as part of the Ks program.
> Usually when I start talking about my book with someone, I get " Great, oh wow. Can you make sure I get a copy." Then I start wondering how am I going to answer. Is it ok.... freebies for everyone who asks or go buy a copy please?


I've been writing for over 40 years and that question never gets old. I usually just chuckle ruefully and shake my head ever so slightly, just enough to keep them wondering "Did he just say no, or was he does he just have a kink in the neck?"

If I've got an uncle who happens to be a professional plumber I might ask for help putting in a new water heater, but I would pay him for his time. The man does this for a living, I'm not going to expect a free ride.

Mind you, it helps that I generally don't get along with my relatives all that well.


----------



## AnitaLouise

marissamarchan said:


> I did it! I was able to create my headtalker campaign last night without a hitch. Yay! With 9 days left to my campaign, I would really appreciate your loving support. Thank you and have a great day.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


Added my support.


----------



## AnitaLouise

lincolnjcole said:


> You should certainly vote for yourself. Not selfish at all. Think of it once again like an election: if you don't have confidence in your book and your work getting a contract, then why should someone else? If KP didn't want you to vote for your own book, they could very easily disable it on their website.


I hadn't nominated my own book, but based on this conversation ...


----------



## ChrisLambert

overfiend said:


> Thanks Steve for putting up the list and including me
> 
> Got a question for the experienced writers here: How do you deal with extended family, colleagues and acquaintances who want your book as a freebie after and if it is published.....and I am not talking about people who will get a free copy as part of the Ks program.
> Usually when I start talking about my book with someone, I get " Great, oh wow. Can you make sure I get a copy." Then I start wondering how am I going to answer. Is it ok.... freebies for everyone who asks or go buy a copy please?


Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post!

Artists get that a lot too. One response is "Sure thing! I haven't set the price yet but when I do I'll let you know. Meanwhile, since you're a friend, would you please nominate me on Kindle Scout and spread the word to all your friends? Yeah, thanks."


----------



## Horia Stoian

ChrisLambert said:


> Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post!
> 
> Artists get that a lot too. One response is "Sure thing! I haven't set the price yet but when I do I'll let you know. Meanwhile, since you're a friend, would you please nominate me on Kindle Scout and spread the word to all your friends? Yeah, thanks."


Welcome on the forum.  In regards to what you wrote, I wish that would work in my case 

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## ChrisLambert

Horia Stoian said:


> Welcome on the forum.  In regards to what you wrote, I wish that would work in my case
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
> My Head Talker Campaign


Thank you for welcoming me.

My suggested approach would work by stopping your family and friends from asking for something free.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Overfiend- I think an answer folks would understand and accept is "Sorry, I didn't get many/any advance copies, but if you do buy one I'd be happy to sign it."  I think some people don't realize that writers don't always get a big box of free books.

Nominated Chameleons in my free slot.  Good luck!  You have an excellent campaign going.

Good luck to A Fine Line, I would sure like a free copy of that one, so I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Horia Stoian

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Overfiend- I think an answer folks would understand and accept is "Sorry, I didn't get many/any advance copies, but if you do buy one I'd be happy to sign it." I think some people don't realize that writers don't always get a big box of free books.
> 
> Nominated Chameleons in my free slot. Good luck! You have an excellent campaign going.
> 
> Good luck to A Fine Line, I would sure like a free copy of that one, so I have my fingers crossed for you.


We don't even get one free copy (from Create Space at least), even that one we have to purchase it, so in their case there's no box of author's copies at all... sadly.

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## DLBarton

RaffertyBlack said:


> This is the ad I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it resumed, I got 377 clicks in a day. Most ever. My internal/external is nearly at 50/50 now. The clicks don't always equate to nominations and that seems to be the most important factor in H&T. I'll allow it to run for the remainder of my campaign. It seems to be helping to create awareness outside of the Amazon environment.


Hi Rafferty,

I love your ad!! I'm trying to test an ad now. Could I ask you a couple of technical questions?

1) When you put in the website URL for the destination, did you use your Scout Campaign URL? When I put in mine it added my entire Scout book blurb at the bottom (I noticed yours doesn't).

2) Did you choose payment by clicks or impressions?

Thanks in advance and best wishes on your campaign!
Doug


----------



## marissamarchan

I went to bed late last night working on my headtalker campaign (thank you Marilyn Vix for the encouragement). Woke up this morning and got a message it was live. Before leaving the house for work at 6:30, I took a minute to send out a message to KBoards that my headtalker is up and running. I just checked just now and I already have 19 supporters out of 25 that I need. If I had known that this is so easy, I would have done it a long time ago. Lol Thank you KBoards members for all your support and useful advise. Thank you @Horia Stoian, @Steve Vernon, @Anita Louise, @Ralee Rowan and others who supported me. You guys are the best! Thank you.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


----------



## DLBarton

DLBarton said:


> Hi Rafferty,
> 
> I love your ad!! I'm trying to test an ad now. Could I ask you a couple of technical questions?
> 
> 1) When you put in the website URL for the destination, did you use your Scout Campaign URL? When I put in mine it added my entire Scout book blurb at the bottom (I noticed yours doesn't).
> 
> 2) Did you choose payment by clicks or impressions?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best wishes on your campaign!
> Doug


Okay, by messing around, I figured out the answer to my question 1. Only the desktop feed gets part of your blurb.


----------



## Horia Stoian

marissamarchan said:


> I went to bed late last night working on my headtalker campaign (thank you Marilyn Vix for the encouragement). Woke up this morning and got a message it was live. Before leaving the house for work at 6:30, I took a minute to send out a message to KBoards that my headtalker is up and running. I just checked just now and I already have 19 supporters out of 25 that I need. If I had known that this is so easy, I would have done it a long time ago. Lol Thank you KBoards members for all your support and useful advise. Thank you @Horia Stoian, @Steve Vernon, @Anita Louise, @Ralee Rowan and others who supported me. You guys are the best! Thank you.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


We love you too.  You're welcome


----------



## KitSarge

Just got an e-mail saying What It Is was selected. I've said it before and I'll say it again: this thread is AMAZING. Thanks to everyone for supporting me and giving advice, especially Bill, Steve, and Lincoln.


----------



## KitSarge

Looks like December started off with a bang: 4 books were selected on the first!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Right this very second, Cowboy Sanctuary was selected. Congratulations Michelle! Also to the other selections for the day. Awesome!!


----------



## Lara B

KitSarge said:


> Looks like December started off with a bang: 4 books were selected on the first!


Just saw that your book was selected, along with Cowboy Sanctuary  Congrats to both of you!


----------



## jcarter

KitSarge said:


> Just got an e-mail saying What It Is was selected. I've said it before and I'll say it again: this thread is AMAZING. Thanks to everyone for supporting me and giving advice, especially Bill, Steve, and Lincoln.


Congratulations! What great news!

And December really has started off with a bang with those four books. Congrats to all winners!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Overfiend- I think an answer folks would understand and accept is "Sorry, I didn't get many/any advance copies, but if you do buy one I'd be happy to sign it." I think some people don't realize that writers don't always get a big box of free books.
> 
> Nominated Chameleons in my free slot. Good luck! You have an excellent campaign going.
> 
> Good luck to A Fine Line, I would sure like a free copy of that one, so I have my fingers crossed for you.


Thanks a bunch Julianne! Your cover is beautiful. I noticed it right away when the campaign launched. It's on my saved list.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

DLBarton said:


> Hi Rafferty,
> 
> I love your ad!! I'm trying to test an ad now. Could I ask you a couple of technical questions?
> 
> 1) When you put in the website URL for the destination, did you use your Scout Campaign URL? When I put in mine it added my entire Scout book blurb at the bottom (I noticed yours doesn't).
> 
> 2) Did you choose payment by clicks or impressions?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best wishes on your campaign!
> Doug


Hi Doug and thanks! To answer your questions: 1.) I did use my Scout URL. The version you're seeing here is the mobile version. The desktop version does show a portion of the blurb. 2.) I used the CPC option. Not impressions. I hope this helps!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

marissamarchan said:


> I went to bed late last night working on my headtalker campaign (thank you Marilyn Vix for the encouragement). Woke up this morning and got a message it was live. Before leaving the house for work at 6:30, I took a minute to send out a message to KBoards that my headtalker is up and running. I just checked just now and I already have 19 supporters out of 25 that I need. If I had known that this is so easy, I would have done it a long time ago. Lol Thank you KBoards members for all your support and useful advise. Thank you @Horia Stoian, @Steve Vernon, @Anita Louise, @Ralee Rowan and others who supported me. You guys are the best! Thank you.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


Supported! Good luck!


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> I did it! I was able to create my headtalker campaign last night without a hitch. Yay! With 9 days left to my campaign, I would really appreciate your loving support. Thank you and have a great day.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


DONE! Glad to see you found it easy. Hope it helps. My Head Talker got me on the H & T for like an hour. IT was something at least. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

KitSarge said:


> Looks like December started off with a bang: 4 books were selected on the first!


I just checked the Kindle Press published and was surprised to see the four books too. I guess all the theories that they really do look over the books and pick what they want is true. This really gave me hope. There are so many good books in the threads here, I'm glad to see so many from the board made it today. Congrats! I'm looking forward to my free copies. I'm going to have my reading free for the first months of 2017 just from this month of nominations. ;-)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thanks a bunch Julianne! Your cover is beautiful. I noticed it right away when the campaign launched. It's on my saved list.


Thank you so much! I've been worried about the cover. I like it, but it's not very romancy. It was the best I could do on my own. No money for a cover at the moment.

Congratulations to Kit and Michelle! So excited for you both. You rock!

I jumped on the HeadTalker bandwagon, though, as usual, I don't think my first effort was well done, lol. Supported: PZorro, Horia, Lincoln, Marilyn, Marissa.
Mine's here, if anyone want to give it a click: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/descending-2/

Keep on keeping on, everyone!


----------



## Patricia KC

KitSarge said:


> Looks like December started off with a bang: 4 books were selected on the first!


Hoo-ray! Congratulations Kit and Michelle!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I've supported every headtalker campaign that's been posted on the thread and hoping for the greatest success for all. I'm also hoping for a few supporters for my Thunderclap campaign. Next time I know to go with Head Talker. Thunderclap's 100 supporters just seems like so much! Thanks in advance 

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49661-chameleons


----------



## JennyOBrien

Delighted Kit and Michelle, I look forward to reading them both x


----------



## C. J. Sears

Congratulations to _Cowboy Sanctuary_ and _What It Is_ for being selected. That makes 4 kboarders in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## SG

CONGRATS Kit and Michelle  It was great to see my nomination board lit up in BLUE!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Congrats! Michelle Hughes and Kit Sergeant for being published by Kindle Scout. WooHoo! Way to go.  

Julianne Johnson & Rafferty Black, I supported both of your campaigns.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## DLBarton

RaffertyBlack said:


> Hi Doug and thanks! To answer your questions: 1.) I did use my Scout URL. The version you're seeing here is the mobile version. The desktop version does show a portion of the blurb. 2.) I used the CPC option. Not impressions. I hope this helps!


Thanks for the response, Rafferty!

Congrats to today's winners--well deserved!

(I changed my profile pic from my photo to a more interesting cover of my Scout book


----------



## Kay7979

AnitaLouise said:


> Congrats! Michelle Hughes and Kit Sergeant for being published by Kindle Scout. WooHoo! Way to go


Just saw the good news! So happy for both of you! Congratulations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Just saw the good news! So happy for both of you! Congratulations!


Super cool! More people getting selected! yay!


----------



## MarilynVix

RaffertyBlack said:


> I've supported every headtalker campaign that's been posted on the thread and hoping for the greatest success for all. I'm also hoping for a few supporters for my Thunderclap campaign. Next time I know to go with Head Talker. Thunderclap's 100 supporters just seems like so much! Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49661-chameleons


Supported! Good luck to you. ;-)


----------



## lincolnjcole

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49661-chameleons

Supported!


----------



## RWhite7699

I am not posting my noms every day, but I am still here nominating from the list daily. Congratulations, Michelle and Kit. Can't wait to read my free copies.


----------



## stillmyheart

overfiend said:


> Got a question for the experienced writers here: How do you deal with extended family, colleagues and acquaintances who want your book as a freebie after and if it is published.....and I am not talking about people who will get a free copy as part of the Ks program.
> Usually when I start talking about my book with someone, I get " Great, oh wow. Can you make sure I get a copy." Then I start wondering how am I going to answer. Is it ok.... freebies for everyone who asks or go buy a copy please?


I bought 20 copies to sell, and was adamant that they were ALL to sell; none were to be given away. Family expects free copies, and it's kind of annoying. I told them if they wanted a free one, they had to wait until Christmas. As for colleagues and friends, I just explain that I can't afford to give away copies for free, and if they want one, they can either order one online, or wait until I can order some more and buy it from me at a slightly discounted price. Most people are understanding if you just explain to them how it works.

And also, congratulations to the newly chosen! I've got so many great books to read XD


----------



## ChrisLambert

G'day all!

My book was accepted in Kindle Scout Friday for a Saturday midnight launch. I've been bumbleklutzing my way through since then. I'm almost embarrassed to say it's only in the last day or so I got accounts at Goodreads and here. Yes I'm a total noob.  

I think the goal is to get X number of page views per day, every day of the campaign. It's a marathon, not a sprint like regular book launches. The question is...how??

My target audience is Christians. I'm looking at ads in Christian websites and emails. But then I'd have a kazillion page views one day and maybe none the next. Although I suspect the algorithm takes that into consideration...maybe. 

Has anyone discovered the secret?


----------



## Used To Be BH

marissamarchan said:


> I went to bed late last night working on my headtalker campaign (thank you Marilyn Vix for the encouragement). Woke up this morning and got a message it was live. Before leaving the house for work at 6:30, I took a minute to send out a message to KBoards that my headtalker is up and running. I just checked just now and I already have 19 supporters out of 25 that I need. If I had known that this is so easy, I would have done it a long time ago. Lol Thank you KBoards members for all your support and useful advise. Thank you @Horia Stoian, @Steve Vernon, @Anita Louise, @Ralee Rowan and others who supported me. You guys are the best! Thank you.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


Eye-catching banner on that headtalker!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Congratulations, Kit and Michelle! See, guys, every time we think we're in for a long dry spell, more selections happen. 

Three selections in one day (the third beings Jaxon Reed, who has been published by Kindle Scout before) is pretty impressive. If only November 1 had been the same king of experience. Sigh!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

AnitaLouise said:


> Congrats! Michelle Hughes and Kit Sergeant for being published by Kindle Scout. WooHoo! Way to go.
> 
> Julianne Johnson & Rafferty Black, I supported both of your campaigns.
> 
> Best of luck to all.


Thanks you so much, just got the news (I work nights so just woke up) I'm so excited!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

I swear my heart just about jumped out of my chest when I got the email!  This is my first contemporary western romance and I was seriously biting my nails waiting to see if it had been chosen.  I have no idea what happens now except sending my completed book and cover in and waiting on them to tell me what happens next   I'll be doing updates on my site www.authormichellehughes.com and www.tearsofcrimson.com as this process goes forward!  So very excited!!!!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

lincolnjcole said:


> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/49661-chameleons
> 
> Supported!


Thanks a whole bunch Lincoln!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Congrats to everyone who was selected  This really gives us the boost that we need


----------



## Horia Stoian

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thanks a whole bunch Lincoln!


Me 2 with Twitter ^^


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Horia Stoian said:


> Me 2 with Twitter ^^


Thanks Horia! I appreciate it so much  @Marilyn Vix @Juls @PZoro @Anita Louise @Heidi Angell! Thank you all so much!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thanks Horia! I appreciate it so much  @Marilyn Vix @Juls @PZoro @Anita Louise @Heidi Angell! Thank you all so much!


This book looks right up my alley  I'm full on nominations from the list but will add yours when I can  Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting to hear back!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Michelle Hughes said:


> This book looks right up my alley  I'm full on nominations from the list but will add yours when I can  Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting to hear back!


Thank you! I'm so excited for you. I clapped when I saw it appear on the banner. Woohoo!


----------



## papercarver65

CRex896 said:


> My blurb originally used the phrase "murder of a dead woman" which is obviously redundant and nonsensical. I asked KS to correct it and they did it prior to launch.
> 
> I assume since you've already contacted them that it's probably on their agenda. But if they don't do it too soon, you may want to notify them a second time.


Thanks ! I did hear back from someone and they've fixed the Twitter link but not the typo so I did contact them again. Fingers crossed they can fix it before I go live tomorrow.

Your original blurb reminds me of a newspaper headline I saw once. It went something like, "Police have difficulty interviewing murder victims" someone had left off the word "families". Still gives me a chuckle.

AND Congrats congrats to Kit and Michelle! I'm liking all these free books that'll be coming my way. Great news to start off the month!


----------



## DLBarton

ChrisLambert said:


> G'day all!
> 
> My book was accepted in Kindle Scout Friday for a Saturday midnight launch. I've been bumbleklutzing my way through since then. I'm almost embarrassed to say it's only in the last day or so I got accounts at Goodreads and here. Yes I'm a total noob.
> 
> I think the goal is to get X number of page views per day, every day of the campaign. It's a marathon, not a sprint like regular book launches. The question is...how??
> 
> My target audience is Christians. I'm looking at ads in Christian websites and emails. But then I'd have a kazillion page views one day and maybe none the next. Although I suspect the algorithm takes that into consideration...maybe.
> 
> Has anyone discovered the secret?


Hi Chris, I'm a rookie, too, so I don't have answers -- I just wanted to say congratulations on submitting! 
For help you might check out Lincoln Cole's blog and his highly regarded book on Scout campaigns. 
Best of luck! 
Doug


----------



## overfiend

Thanks for answering my question about free copies guys. 

also congrats to everyone who got accepted by KS

Time to throw a PARTY NOW ...accepted authors.


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> Eye-catching banner on that headtalker!


Thanks, Bill. That's the idea. lol  Congrats Michelle and Kit.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

stillmyheart said:


> I bought 20 copies to sell, and was adamant that they were ALL to sell; none were to be given away. Family expects free copies, and it's kind of annoying. I told them if they wanted a free one, they had to wait until Christmas. As for colleagues and friends, I just explain that I can't afford to give away copies for free, and if they want one, they can either order one online, or wait until I can order some more and buy it from me at a slightly discounted price. Most people are understanding if you just explain to them how it works.
> 
> And also, congratulations to the newly chosen! I've got so many great books to read XD
> 
> I only buy ten copies... one of course to my mother... two for giveaways, and the others well I usually put one on my bookshelf then give out to my two sisters...the others to people that have really helped me promote in my fan group


----------



## Michelle Hughes

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited for you. I clapped when I saw it appear on the banner. Woohoo!


I run a romance blog so if you'd like to do a post for it to promote let me know michelle(at)tearsofcrimson(dot)com


----------



## Steve Vernon

Some of you folks already know this - but if you ARE looking for some extra support for your Thunderclap and/or your Headtalker one of our Kindle Scout thread members has set up a thread for support-swapping.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.msg3409015.html#msg3409015

AND - if you still need more support from folks who AREN'T necessarily in kboards - friend me on Facebook and drop me a personal message and I'll be glad to hook you folks up with a couple of groups that I use to help generate Headtalker/Thunderclap support.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Wow!  December's off to a great start. Congrats to all who were selected!


----------



## ChrisLambert

DLBarton said:


> Hi Chris, I'm a rookie, too, so I don't have answers -- I just wanted to say congratulations on submitting!
> For help you might check out Lincoln Cole's blog and his highly regarded book on Scout campaigns.
> Best of luck!
> Doug


Thanks Doug! just downloaded it.


----------



## Kyla S

KitSarge said:


> Just got an e-mail saying What It Is was selected. I've said it before and I'll say it again: this thread is AMAZING. Thanks to everyone for supporting me and giving advice, especially Bill, Steve, and Lincoln.


Hooray, Kit! I had my fingers crossed for you. You had me at that whole cadaver scene in the opening chapter, lol. Can't wait to read it. Congratulations!



Michelle Hughes said:


> I swear my heart just about jumped out of my chest when I got the email! This is my first contemporary western romance and I was seriously biting my nails waiting to see if it had been chosen. I have no idea what happens now except sending my completed book and cover in and waiting on them to tell me what happens next  I'll be doing updates on my site www.authormichellehughes.com and www.tearsofcrimson.com as this process goes forward! So very excited!!!!


Congrats, Michelle! It's so exciting every time one of our members gets accepted. Throw yourself a party today!

I'm still nominating everyone quietly in the background while gnawing my fingernails off and compulsively checking my email. Fun times.


----------



## PZoro

marissamarchan said:


> I did it! I was able to create my headtalker campaign last night without a hitch. Yay! With 9 days left to my campaign, I would really appreciate your loving support. Thank you and have a great day.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-kindle-scout-campaign/


Supported. Wish you the best.


----------



## PZoro

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thank you so much! I've been worried about the cover. I like it, but it's not very romancy. It was the best I could do on my own. No money for a cover at the moment.
> 
> Congratulations to Kit and Michelle! So excited for you both. You rock!
> 
> I jumped on the HeadTalker bandwagon, though, as usual, I don't think my first effort was well done, lol. Supported: PZorro, Horia, Lincoln, Marilyn, Marissa.
> Mine's here, if anyone want to give it a click: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/descending-2/
> 
> Keep on keeping on, everyone!


Supported Julianne. Good luck.


----------



## marissamarchan

PZoro said:


> Supported. Wish you the best.


Thanks PZoro. Not really sure what is going to happen next. I already got my 25 supporters. lol I am new to headtalker. This is so exciting. Take care and good night.


----------



## PZoro

Michelle Hughes said:


> Thanks you so much, just got the news (I work nights so just woke up) I'm so excited!


Congratulations Michelle! Well done. Looking forward to my copy.


----------



## Michele Brouder

Congratulations, Kit & Michelle! I'm delighted for the both of you. Both your books are right up my alley and I can't wait to get my free copies!


----------



## PZoro

Congratulations, Kit. It's exciting when people you meet here get their books accepted. Awesome!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Congrats to all chosen (Bravo Kit, my wife can't wait for our free copy). I was sure about WHAT IT IS ...I dont know why...something about the tag line and storyline...Kindle Press knows their crowd and what will connect with what they consider their audience.
I will get to everyone's thunderclaps and headtalker campaigns in the evening...
Can't believe that a whole month flew by...three more days and no more promoting...
I was nearly all days in Hot and Trending and can thank my amazing following for that. Accepted or rejected I can feel good for having such amazing readers supporting me. Fourth book in the series and fifth is being written as we speak.
Have a great weekend everybody!

PS: Top 3 nominated! Finally nominated myself hehehehehhehe
You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
Chameleons by Rafferty Black
Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou

PS2: My hunch says that Chameleons will be accepted! Fingers crossed Rafferty! I normally guess right!!!


----------



## Horia Stoian

Just wanted to throw this out; My paperback is finally here at this link: https://www.amazon.com/Double-Edged-Mystery-Crime-Horia-Stoian/dp/1539490440/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
I don't expect anyone to actually get it, but if you want or know someone who would be interested, please share the link  Thank youuu


----------



## James Ward

I just nominated:

Chameleons by Rafferty Black
Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou

Best of luck!


----------



## George Stratford

Sorry I'm at the back of the line in congratulating Kit and Michelle for their success, but that doesn't mean it's any less heartfelt. Yesterday was a bit manic for me and a lot of stuff passed me by. I'm really pleased for both of you. Now go on and grab yourselves a best-seller!

Now it's my turn to anxiously pace up and down the waiting room like a latter day expectant father. I hope I don't wear out the carpet. A massive thanks to everyone who nominated me, and for the kind words some of you have said. It means a great deal!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and it is a dry day. We've had rain the last two days and I'm glad to have a day off with some fine dry weather.

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
2 days left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
2 days left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
6 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
6 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
8 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
13 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
13 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
13 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
15 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
15 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
16 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
21 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
23 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
24 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
24 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
27 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
29 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

After 112 hours Hot and Trending, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ finally got booted from the list. I don't know if I'll ever get back on it, but it was a fun ride while it lasted.

Meanwhile, with _A Fine Line_ under review, I've nominated _Murder on Display_.

On the new book cover front, I've put up a request on fiverr. We'll see if anyone answers the call.


----------



## George Stratford

CRex896 said:


> After 112 hours Hot and Trending, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_finally got booted from the list. I don't know if I'll ever get back on it, but it was a fun ride while it lasted.
> 
> Meanwhile, with _A Fine Line_ under review, I've nominated _Murder on Display_.
> 
> On the new book cover front, I've put up a request on fiverr. We'll see if anyone answers the call.


I like the look of The Shadow Over Lone Oak a lot, Craig. It's on my saved list and will definitely get nominated when I've a spare slot.


----------



## papercarver65

Well it's official, my campaign launched at midnight today. My typo was still flashing its evil grin at me, but Kindle Scout contact me after the launch to apologize and say they'd fixed it. And they did! *Wipes sweat from brow* Now no excuses if no one likes it!

Steven would you add me to your list please? I'd be grateful for your support. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FQQU6NTKTP3G


----------



## lincolnjcole

papercarver65 said:


> Well it's official, my campaign launched at midnight today. My typo was still flashing its evil grin at me, but Kindle Scout contact me after the launch to apologize and say they'd fixed it. And they did! *Wipes sweat from brow* Now no excuses if no one likes it!
> 
> Steven would you add me to your list please? I'd be grateful for your support. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FQQU6NTKTP3G


Welcome aboard!

Typos are no fun, but it happens.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Last day of my first Kindle Scout run - then the waiting begins. Either way, it's been great to have the support of this group of authors. Congratulations to those whose books were chosen. For those whose news wasn't as good, we need to stay positive and know that we're doing what we love and the success we seek is ahead.

Maybe next time around I'll try Headtalker or Thunderclap. I continue to learn so much from you all.


----------



## KitSarge

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Congrats to all chosen (Bravo Kit, my wife can't wait for our free copy). I was sure about WHAT IT IS ...I dont know why...something about the tag line and storyline...Kindle Press knows their crowd and what will connect with what they consider their audience.


Thank-you Luke and thanks for all the congratulations! I wasn't quite sure if the marriage between Women's Fiction and CSI would find an audience, so let's hope so. And congrats to Michelle as well!


----------



## KitSarge

And Luke, I love that blurb!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

James Ward said:


> I just nominated:
> 
> Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you, James! Luck is nearly all we need at this point


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

George Stratford said:


> I like the look of The Shadow Over Lone Oak a lot, Craig. It's on my saved list and will definitely get nominated when I've a spare slot.


I also like your cover. What have you been told and you wish to change it? You are on my saved list, too. Thank you for the nomination, btw!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

KitSarge said:


> Thank-you Luke and thanks for all the congratulations! I wasn't quite sure if the marriage between Women's Fiction and CSI would find an audience, so let's hope so. And congrats to Michelle as well!


You may have won over a great audience with the mix. My wife is 'Women's Fiction' and I am 'CSI' so you got yourself high on out 'to-read-together' list!
Yes, congrats to Michelle, too!
Thank you about the blurb. It was really hard cutting it down to a few lines. We should have been allowed a few more lines...but, oh, well...we can't have it all!


----------



## akscribe

Got the email about my free books last night -- congratulations Kit and Michelle.

Santa Claus came early for you, but is always welcome.

Nominating board members whenever slots open.

Katherine


----------



## Kay7979

Welcome to the new folks, and best of luck to those who are ending campaigns and beginning the wait in KS purgatory, waiting for the editors' decision.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

sgbasu said:


> CONGRATS Kit and Michelle  It was great to see my nomination board lit up in BLUE!


Thanks so much just shared your headtalker campaign! Best of luck


----------



## Michelle Hughes

PZoro said:


> Congratulations Michelle! Well done. Looking forward to my copy.


Thanks so much and I shared your campaign as well! I need to do a blog post with everyone here still up for nomination!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

CONGRATS to all the winners, looking forward to my free books! 6 more days for me, ugh... Will keep nominated from the top of our list. Happy Friday


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Best of luck to A Fine Line, and I've updated my nominations for the next on the list.  Hang in there, everybody!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> PS: Top 3 nominated! Finally nominated myself hehehehehhehe
> You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
> Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 
> PS2: My hunch says that Chameleons will be accepted! Fingers crossed Rafferty! I normally guess right!!!


Thanks for the optimism Luke! I feel the same way about Murder on Display! It's been dominating the H&T since campaign launch. Let's hope we're both selected just in time for Christmas  Your cover is gorgeous and you have a following. That should be an easy yes for them.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

James Ward said:


> I just nominated:
> 
> Chameleons by Rafferty Black
> Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you James!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Michelle Hughes said:


> I run a romance blog so if you'd like to do a post for it to promote let me know michelle(at)tearsofcrimson(dot)com


Awesome Michelle!! I'm on it! Watch out for an email from me today. Woohoo, thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Andy Mulberry said:


> CONGRATS to all the winners, looking forward to my free books! 6 more days for me, ugh... Will keep nominated from the top of our list. Happy Friday


At least you are in the home stretch! You're almost done!

Of course, the waiting is worse when you finish and don't have a campaign. Those last two weeks of waiting to hear back about reject/accept suck!


----------



## DLBarton

Horia Stoian said:


> Just wanted to throw this out; My paperback is finally here at this link: https://www.amazon.com/Double-Edged-Mystery-Crime-Horia-Stoian/dp/1539490440/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
> I don't expect anyone to actually get it, but if you want or know someone who would be interested, please share the link  Thank youuu


Horia, I just checked out your trailer for Double Edged. Incredible! I love the imagery and sound effects. Great job! Are you going to offer the book on Kindle (and not just Kindle Unlimited)?

Best of luck!
Doug


----------



## Andy Mulberry

lincolnjcole said:


> At least you are in the home stretch! You're almost done!
> 
> Of course, the waiting is worse when you finish and don't have a campaign. Those last two weeks of waiting to hear back about reject/accept suck!


Yeah, the waiting sucks  I know ALL about it...they rejected my first campaign. I'm hoping for better luck with my second!


----------



## R M Rowan

Got the top three. Good luck, all!


----------



## marissamarchan

On my nominations list:

You Light Up My Life by Anita Louise
Chameleons by Rafferty Black
Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou

Almost there. Good luck!


----------



## George Stratford

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Best of luck to A Fine Line, and I've updated my nominations for the next on the list. Hang in there, everybody!


Thanks for the extra shot of good wishes, Julianne.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

George Stratford said:


> Thanks for the extra shot of good wishes, Julianne.


Shared with my pinterest and twitter and facebook folks for everyone nominated


----------



## MarilynVix

Andy Mulberry said:


> CONGRATS to all the winners, looking forward to my free books! 6 more days for me, ugh... Will keep nominated from the top of our list. Happy Friday


Me too! I think these last few days are the hardest depending on what previous stats say. I don't know about your stats, but I had some good hours on the H & T list my first week and then everything took a nose dive. But from what I've been reading, it looks like the 30 days is most likely to train Amazon's AI to get an idea of what audience our book may have. So, sending people that are interested in your book is the most helpful. Choosing the books that are interesting to us from the list on the board is also helpful since Amazon has a buying history on us all(I'm assuming we've been shopping on Amazon for awhile, I know I have), and that adds to the audience picture for our book. It's not the amount of people that nominate, but the people that go with their buying history and interests that matters.

So, since I'm out of money, I've been trying to rally all of my interest groups on Facebook. I've gone to the Steampunk groups I'm a part of and have been letting people know. I'm guessing that's why FB works so well. It's easy for Amazon to collect data from it when people visit. Also, you're own newsletter and author similar newsletters would be affective too since they all would have similar interests in common. I'm working on getting another manuscript ready to submit for next year, a more contemporary romance. So, all of this info is forming into a Plan C.

Anyway, was reading "How to Be A Six Figure Author" last night, and had this revelation at like 1 am. If anything, I'm learning so much about Amazon and how it works from this KS experience, I'll be able to use the knowledge in all my self-publishing and future KS campaigns. People with similar interests with your book are your key. Your peeps man, not your friends and family. Your peeps are the key. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

papercarver65 said:


> Well it's official, my campaign launched at midnight today. My typo was still flashing its evil grin at me, but Kindle Scout contact me after the launch to apologize and say they'd fixed it. And they did! *Wipes sweat from brow* Now no excuses if no one likes it!
> 
> Steven would you add me to your list please? I'd be grateful for your support. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FQQU6NTKTP3G


Nice write up, premise, and start on your world building. Starting to get me hooked already. Welcome to the party!


----------



## Horia Stoian

DLBarton said:


> Horia, I just checked out your trailer for Double Edged. Incredible! I love the imagery and sound effects. Great job! Are you going to offer the book on Kindle (and not just Kindle Unlimited)?
> 
> Best of luck!
> Doug


Thanks for the compliment  The book is already on Kindle and as a matter of fact it's free until December 2nd  so if you want, you are welcome to download it; here's the link ^^
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MF8829N


----------



## Andy Mulberry

MarilynVix said:


> Me too! I think these last few days are the hardest depending on what previous stats say. I don't know about your stats, but I had some good hours on the H & T list my first week and then everything took a nose dive. But from what I've been reading, it looks like the 30 days is most likely to train Amazon's AI to get an idea of what audience our book may have. So, sending people that are interested in your book is the most helpful. Choosing the books that are interesting to us from the list on the board is also helpful since Amazon has a buying history on us all(I'm assuming we've been shopping on Amazon for awhile, I know I have), and that adds to the audience picture for our book. It's not the amount of people that nominate, but the people that go with their buying history and interests that matters.
> 
> So, since I'm out of money, I've been trying to rally all of my interest groups on Facebook. I've gone to the Steampunk groups I'm a part of and have been letting people know. I'm guessing that's why FB works so well. It's easy for Amazon to collect data from it when people visit. Also, you're own newsletter and author similar newsletters would be affective too since they all would have similar interests in common. I'm working on getting another manuscript ready to submit for next year, a more contemporary romance. So, all of this info is forming into a Plan C.
> 
> Anyway, was reading "How to Be A Six Figure Author" last night, and had this revelation at like 1 am. If anything, I'm learning so much about Amazon and how it works from this KS experience, I'll be able to use the knowledge in all my self-publishing and future KS campaigns. People with similar interests with your book are your key. Your peeps man, not your friends and family. Your peeps are the key. ;-)


What you said. And I'm taking the 'write another book' approach, because paid advertising, especially on FB, is too pricey (for me). Maybe once I have a long backlist, paid advertising makes more sense.


----------



## papercarver65

MarilynVix said:


> Nice write up, premise, and start on your world building. Starting to get me hooked already. Welcome to the party!


Thanks so much.

"People with similar interests with your book are your key. Your peeps man, not your friends and family. Your peeps are the key. ;-)" is really good advice too!


----------



## ChrisLambert

Congrats to everyone who was accepted. Do they only do this at the beginning of the month? Feels like a bit of a tidal wave!

And many many thanks to Lincoln Cole - haven't figured out tags on here, hope you read this - for your book on KS. I read it last night and relieved to hear facebook works and twitter no so much, because I'm not on twitter. Phew! Also you say at the beginning that there is no secret, and then you give it away!! At least for me. So I did a bit of a blast last night, and I've been IM'ing my fb acquaintances, 6 - 8 at a time, every few hours. Seems to be working. 

Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChrisLambert said:


> Congrats to everyone who was accepted. Do they only do this at the beginning of the month? Feels like a bit of a tidal wave!
> 
> And many many thanks to Lincoln Cole - haven't figured out tags on here, hope you read this - for your book on KS. I read it last night and relieved to hear facebook works and twitter no so much, because I'm not on twitter. Phew! Also you say at the beginning that there is no secret, and then you give it away!! At least for me. So I did a bit of a blast last night, and I've been IM'ing my fb acquaintances, 6 - 8 at a time, every few hours. Seems to be working.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks very much! It's great to hear, and I definitely wish you could tag on kboards! Would make cross-communicating so much easier! I hope the blasts work and you gain some traction!

The book was really just because I tried every single think I could find for promoting, and some worked and a lot didn't, so I wanted to be able to share my experiences. I especially wanted to warn people away and give them the tools to understand what is best for them!

I love to share (overshare?) as anyone on this board can attest, so I figured it would be easier to just put everything out there once and let people grab it as they need.


----------



## Greg Meritt

I haven't been around much lately, but I'm always lurking....he he. Congratulations to Kit and Michelle on being selected. How wonderful. I will be hanging around the boards and nominating, so will be watching Steve's list.


----------



## jcarter

Am I seeing that right? Three more books accepted today?

Seven in the last two days.  Wow! (I keep counting the covers like I could be wrong here.)


----------



## Horia Stoian

Greg Meritt said:


> I haven't been around much lately, but I'm always lurking....he he. Congratulations to Kit and Michelle on being selected. How wonderful. I will be hanging around the boards and nominating, so will be watching Steve's list.


We missed you Greg  So good to see you again  How are you? 

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## RaffertyBlack

jcarter said:


> Am I seeing that right? Three more books accepted today?
> 
> Seven in the last two days. Wow! (I keep counting the covers like I could be wrong here.)


I saw that too! It's pretty awesome. Based on the stats from the last two years, they've never selected more than 8 books in December. I'm due for an acceptance or rejection in the month of December so it makes me a nervous to think that they've already hit their quota for the month. LOL I'm hopeful that isn't true. So many good book campaigns ending this month. I'm hopeful for everyone!


----------



## Horia Stoian

RaffertyBlack said:


> I saw that too! It's pretty awesome. Based on the stats from the last two years, they've never selected more than 8 books. I'm due for an acceptance or rejection in the month of December so it makes me a nervous to think that they've already hit their quota for the month. LOL I'm hopeful that isn't true. So many good book campaigns ending this month. I'm hopeful for everyone!


Maybe because it's the holiday season, Christmas, etc, they allow more books to be selected.

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## MarilynVix

jcarter said:


> Am I seeing that right? Three more books accepted today?
> 
> Seven in the last two days. Wow! (I keep counting the covers like I could be wrong here.)


OMG! I just saw this too! That's what they did for all of September, and it's just the first days of December. What does this mean for the rest of December? I totally thought they had a pattern of two books a week, and this just has blown my mind. With a week to go, and probably another week of waiting, I hope they keep up this pace. I guess it just proves that once you think you've figured how they are picking books, something happens that blows the theory out of the water. Dang.


----------



## marissamarchan

RaffertyBlack said:


> I saw that too! It's pretty awesome. Based on the stats from the last two years, they've never selected more than 8 books in December. I'm due for an acceptance or rejection in the month of December so it makes me a nervous to think that they've already hit their quota for the month. LOL I'm hopeful that isn't true. So many good book campaigns ending this month. I'm hopeful for everyone!


I don't think they have a quota to meet. I think there's just a lot of good books out there to accept. Maybe they'd accepted 8 books in December from the last two years as you said because there's only 8 good books to pick from the selections. Think positive. lol


----------



## overfiend

jcarter said:


> Am I seeing that right? Three more books accepted today?
> 
> Seven in the last two days. Wow! (I keep counting the covers like I could be wrong here.)


Holidays are coming and they know people will have free time and they will read. KS needs stuff to sell and by Greenlighting 8 books for now, that puts them eventually for sale online in about 3 weeks, which is nearly around Christmas time. so to me , I think it is a business decision due to the specifics of the month. I would think, they might greenlight another 2 in the coming weeks and then may be two more by the end as it will be published in January and if things don't work out, they cut the January quote. So I think in December we might be seeing 4 more books make it. That would be a business plan that sounds logical at least


----------



## Patricia KC

Since the floodgates opened on the first of the month, I suspect it has to do with annual budget. They've, as of today, accepted nine more books this year than last. At least the last dozen, if not more, probably won't be officially published until next year.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Patricia KC said:


> Since the floodgates opened on the first of the month, I suspect it has to do with annual budget. They've, as of today, accepted nine more books this year than last. At least the last dozen, if not more, probably won't be officially published until next year.


I'm gonna keep telling myself this one! I like the idea of being rejected cause they couldn't afford it 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RaffertyBlack said:


> I saw that too! It's pretty awesome. Based on the stats from the last two years, they've never selected more than 8 books in December. I'm due for an acceptance or rejection in the month of December so it makes me a nervous to think that they've already hit their quota for the month. LOL I'm hopeful that isn't true. So many good book campaigns ending this month. I'm hopeful for everyone!


I am in shock...So many books...I can't help but feeling a bit worried about our chances,too...
Thanks to everyone nominating my book!
Besides Chameleons and Murder On Display, I just nominated the next on the list, Everything For Love...The cover makes me miss Paris. An amazing city!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

overfiend said:


> Holidays are coming and they know people will have free time and they will read. KS needs stuff to sell and by Greenlighting 8 books for now, that puts them eventually for sale online in about 3 weeks, which is nearly around Christmas time. so to me , I think it is a business decision due to the specifics of the month. I would think, they might greenlight another 2 in the coming weeks and then may be two more by the end as it will be published in January and if things don't work out, they cut the January quote. So I think in December we might be seeing 4 more books make it. That would be a business plan that sounds logical at least


It takes longer than three weeks from selection to publication. _Dreams of the Machines_ was selected on the 7th October, went on pre-order 11th November, and on sale 29th November, and I got the typescript and edited typescript back to them quickly. Books selected now won't be on sale till around mid-January (or later, allowing time off for Christmas). I think Patricia's theory is more likely.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Saturday. I'll be travelling today to tell stories this afternoon at White Point Lodge. Apparently there will be a full-sized crowd, so hopefully we'll see some book sales.

So let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
1 day left  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
5 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
5 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
7 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
12 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
12 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
12 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
14 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
14 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
15 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
20 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
22 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
23 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
23 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
23 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
26 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
28 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PZoro

I've added the following to my list:

Murder On Display by Luke  Christodoulou


----------



## George Stratford

RaffertyBlack said:


> I saw that too! It's pretty awesome. Based on the stats from the last two years, they've never selected more than 8 books in December. I'm due for an acceptance or rejection in the month of December so it makes me a nervous to think that they've already hit their quota for the month. LOL I'm hopeful that isn't true. So many good book campaigns ending this month. I'm hopeful for everyone!


My first thoughts exactly, Rafferty. Let's just hope they've got room for a few more. If a story is well written and strong enough, surely it will still make it through. Keep the faith all you December finishers.


----------



## C. J. Sears

With a new day comes an updated nominations list:

_Chameleons
Murder on Display
Ice Girl_

Sad to see that _Snow Song_ wasn't selected. I thought the prose was good and the story captured me pretty well.

As for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, I am unsure how to promote it now that I lack anything resembling a budget. I certainly don't want to get pushy with my Facebook friends. Most of them that cared, I'm sure, have already voted. Twitter is useless. I've mined the Reddit well, I think.

But I'll think of something. Never give up, never surrender, you know?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> It takes longer than three weeks from selection to publication. _Dreams of the Machines_ was selected on the 7th October, went on pre-order 11th November, and on sale 29th November, and I got the typescript and edited typescript back to them quickly. Books selected now won't be on sale till around mid-January (or later, allowing time off for Christmas). I think Patricia's theory is more likely.


Yes, my first thought was that it wasn't a Christmas sales move, because that they would have done in October, just to be sure. If it is a budget thing ("Oh, we're going to have money left over!") I'll try to schedule my next campaign in November.


----------



## Used To Be BH

marissamarchan said:


> I don't think they have a quota to meet. I think there's just a lot of good books out there to accept. Maybe they'd accepted 8 books in December from the last two years as you said because there's only 8 good books to pick from the selections. Think positive. lol


Yes, the way the monthly figures bounce up and down suggest there's no fixed number. I'd guess there might be rough guidelines. I'd also guess the editors know they can't afford to make a huge number of picks that don't earn out their advance, so they'll never go completely wild, but if they see a book they really like, they'll take it, regardless of the numbers.


----------



## marissamarchan

CRex896 said:


> With a new day comes an updated nominations list:
> 
> _Chameleons
> Murder on Display
> Ice Girl_
> 
> Sad to see that _Snow Song_ wasn't selected. I thought the prose was good and the story captured me pretty well.
> 
> As for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, I am unsure how to promote it now that I lack anything resembling a budget. I certainly don't want to get pushy with my Facebook friends. Most of them that cared, I'm sure, have already voted. Twitter is useless. I've mined the Reddit well, I think.
> 
> But I'll think of something. Never give up, never surrender, you know?


I know what you mean. Twitter is useless, and my FB book groups, not sure how to describe it. I got a lot of likes, believe me, but that's all they did. Page views? Lots. Maybe I got some nominations, too, but not enough to be on H&T. There's a lot of new books out there competing to be on the list. I think they got it all figured out and has a system to stay on H&T. We are up against stiff competition. I have a week left; can't wait.

My current list:

Chameleons by Rafferty Black
Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix

Good luck everyone! You're almost there.


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, the way the monthly figures bounce up and down suggest there's no fixed number. I'd guess there might be rough guidelines. I'd also guess the editors know they can't afford to make a huge number of picks that don't earn out their advance, so they'll never go completely wild, but if they see a book they really like, they'll take it, regardless of the numbers.


Well said, Bill. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, my first thought was that it wasn't a Christmas sales move, because that they would have done in October, just to be sure. If it is a budget thing ("Oh, we're going to have money left over!") I'll try to schedule my next campaign in November.


Budget years and calendar years aren't always the same. The first three books announced on the first had to be nearing the end of their 45 days. They all closed their campaigns within a few days after mine, and I'd figured out that my 45 ended on the first or the second. I had a suspicion we'd see some announcements on the first and was anxiously watching for Kit's. It was a surprise to see so many in quick succession--that doesn't happen often! Maybe if it wasn't the end of the year, some would have come a few days sooner?

I doubt if they have quotas to meet, but I'm sure they have budget limitations. They are, after all, a business, and if Kindle Press doesn't make money for Amazon, they will cease to exist.


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, the way the monthly figures bounce up and down suggest there's no fixed number. I'd guess there might be rough guidelines. I'd also guess the editors know they can't afford to make a huge number of picks that don't earn out their advance, so they'll never go completely wild, but if they see a book they really like, they'll take it, regardless of the numbers.


I think this also. There are guidelines and budgets but if they see something they really like they'd pick it up. Like any business.

Top of the list taken care of ) Oh boy, this 30 day span is toooo long to keep focused. My other books are up in arms now, LOL.


----------



## RWhite7699

My book, Lily of the Valley, is free today and tomorrow. It's all about saving your mother. If you are interested, grab a copy here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MS9W1DU
I would love to have a review (or 2 or 3) from this board. Thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I am in shock...So many books...I can't help but feeling a bit worried about our chances,too...
> Thanks to everyone nominating my book!
> Besides Chameleons and Murder On Display, I just nominated the next on the list, Everything For Love...The cover makes me miss Paris. An amazing city!


I don't think it makes any difference to them how many books they choose. They probably have runs of good books, like now, and also long, dry spells when they can't find a good one. One of the questions in How It Works, is, "How many books will you choose?" and the reply is "We don't know yet." It all depends.


----------



## RWhite7699

Julianne and P. Zoro, I downloaded your excerpts to my Kindle last night, and found them both very intriguing. I will definitely vote for them when they reach the top of the list. Good job!


----------



## akscribe

Well, it's all just speculation. 

I think they just liked the books!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

CRex896 said:


> As for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, I am unsure how to promote it now that I lack anything resembling a budget. I certainly don't want to get pushy with my Facebook friends. Most of them that cared, I'm sure, have already voted. Twitter is useless. I've mined the Reddit well, I think.
> 
> But I'll think of something. Never give up, never surrender, you know?


I hear you. My facebook friends were lovely, but most that were willing to nominate did it the first couple days. Got my campaign started with a bang, but it's fizzled since. I'm looking forward to a bump when I hit the top of the list here. I'm doing what I can with Twitter, etc, but I'm not exactly a social media butterfly.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RWhite7699 said:


> Julianne and P. Zoro, I downloaded your excerpts to my Kindle last night, and found them both very intriguing. I will definitely vote for them when they reach the top of the list. Good job!


Thank you so much! I like Descending, it was a lot of fun to write.


----------



## papercarver65

Bill Hiatt said:


> but if they see a book they really like, they'll take it, regardless of the numbers.


This. Hope this is true!!


----------



## papercarver65

RWhite7699 said:


> My book, Lily of the Valley, is free today and tomorrow. It's all about saving your mother. If you are interested, grab a copy here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MS9W1DU
> I would love to have a review (or 2 or 3) from this board. Thanks!


Just picked it up Ruth


----------



## ChrisLambert

papercarver65 said:


> Just picked it up Ruth


Me too!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

RWhite7699 said:


> My book, Lily of the Valley, is free today and tomorrow. It's all about saving your mother. If you are interested, grab a copy here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MS9W1DU
> I would love to have a review (or 2 or 3) from this board. Thanks!


Done & done!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Ruth, thank you and I've downloaded but I've no idea when I'll get to. I'm reading Greg's at the moment  , lucky me.
I'm lurking still and find the current comments fascinating. There are so many good books up here at the moment but I think Dec will be a bumper month - I want to read about 80 % of books here bearing in mind I do tend to read all the excerpts #boring person alert  

George  and the rest of you waiting, I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## AnitaLouise

akscribe said:


> Well, it's all just speculation. I think they just liked the books!


I hope you're right, A.K. 
8 books chosen in 2 days seems like quite a departure from the norm. Hope it means there will be a lot more chosen than usual in December rather than they're finished for rest of the month.

Yesterday was the end of my 30 day campaign. If anyone is interested, here are the stats.

1,000 page views and 172 hours of Hot & Trending - 119 in the last 5 days.

Rather than obsessing over whether or not "You Light Up My Life" will be chosen for publication, I'm planning on getting back into the groove of writing the next book in the series.

My current nomination are:
Chameleons by Rafferty Black
Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix

Best of luck to all!


----------



## AnitaLouise

papercarver65 said:


> Just picked it up Ruth





ChrisLambert said:


> Me too!
> 
> So did I.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnitaLouise said:


> I hope you're right, A.K.
> 8 books chosen in 2 days seems like quite a departure from the norm. Hope it means there will be a lot more chosen than usual in December rather than they're finished for rest of the month.


I think it's 7. Yes, even that's unusual, but let's not draw too many conclusions from it. That's three on one day and four on another. I didn't have time to look over all the previous selections, but just a glance tells me three on one day is not unusual. The fact that two big days fell back to back could just be coincidence. One thing I'm sure of is that they're not done for the month. They would never completely tie their hands so that they can't grab a work they really like.


----------



## Kay7979

Wow. I'm pleasantly surprised to see the flurry of acceptances. We came through the summer and early fall dry spell when they accepted only a handful of books, and now they're closing out 2016 with a number of selections. It looks like a nice mix of genres, too. I'm still nominating from the list and ocassionally adding a book from the general mix if I have an open slot. I should probably stop voting for books since I have more now than I can read in the next five years, but I like supporting Kindle Scout. There are so few places where authors can submit unagented manuscripts.


----------



## Misfit

Hello everyone! I'll be submitting my novel to scout soon. I wanted to drop in and start paying it forward on this thread first.

It really is amazing to see so many books accepted recently. Congrats to those who were.

My current nominations:
Murder on Display
Everything for Love
Ice Girl


----------



## lincolnjcole

Misfit said:


> Hello everyone! I'll be submitting my novel to scout soon. I wanted to drop in and start paying it forward on this thread first.
> 
> It really is amazing to see so many books accepted recently. Congrats to those who were.
> 
> My current nominations:
> Murder on Display
> Everything for Love
> Ice Girl


Super cool! Welcome aboard!

Some great people here, and the flurry of acceptances is exciting!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Bill Hiatt said:


> Good thinking, Bill. Isn't December typically a big month for book sales? Perhaps this will be a month when a large number of authors from this group receives good news from KS.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Misfit said:


> Hello everyone! I'll be submitting my novel to scout soon. I wanted to drop in and start paying it forward on this thread first.
> 
> It really is amazing to see so many books accepted recently. Congrats to those who were.
> 
> My current nominations:
> Murder on Display
> Everything for Love
> Ice Girl


Welcome!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I'll be working an evening shift tonight.

I've just put the finishing touches on a Kelpie novelette (or maybe just a really fat short story) that I'll be releasing wide over the next week or so.

So let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Chameleons by Rafferty Black
LAST DAY LEFT!  Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
4 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
4 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
6 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
11 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
11 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
11 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
13 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
13 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
14 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
19 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
21 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
22 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
22 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
22 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
25 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
27 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two nom slots open and nominated:

Murder on Display by Luke Christodoulou
Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Last day for Rafferty and Luke!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Last day for Rafferty and Luke! Keeping my fingers crossed for you both!


Thank you Julianne! I truly appreciate it. I won't know what to do with my spare time after today LOL


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski burst on the scene with guns blazing! Great campaigning so far. Keep it up!


----------



## DLBarton

I just nominated Chameleons and Murder on Display! 

Congrats on two well-run campaigns and best of luck!
Doug


----------



## papercarver65

RaffertyBlack said:


> Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski burst on the scene with guns blazing! Great campaigning so far. Keep it up!


Thanks! I'm enjoying it while it lasts. I think I've exhausted my Facebook friends though (literally and figuratively).

Lots of luck sent your way on the last day or your campaign! Hope you enjoy the December KS magic going around.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

DLBarton said:


> I just nominated Chameleons and Murder on Display!
> 
> Congrats on two well-run campaigns and best of luck!
> Doug


Thanks a bunch Doug! You're on my saved list. Keep up the great campaign & good luck


----------



## RaffertyBlack

papercarver65 said:


> Thanks! I'm enjoying it while it lasts. I think I've exhausted my Facebook friends though (literally and figuratively).
> 
> Lots of luck sent your way on the last day or your campaign! Hope you enjoy the December KS magic going around.


Thank you! I've seen some books catch steam and keep going strong without much marketing/promotion. Here's to a wonderful 2017 coming your way


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Finally! Only 7 days left but I finally broke into the Hot and Trending. I didn't think my numbers were that bad, about a hundred or so views a day but hey I'm in. Hopefully I'll stay up there a while. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MSQQAE4NP0QV


----------



## MarilynVix

I've been checking off and on during the weekend to see progress. I saw all the votes for Everything For Love. THANK YOU EVERYONE! It was trending earlier today, and I'm sure the board helped with that. All your votes are appreciated. 

I spent today at a local literature book fair with the local library, and it seemed to go well. I made up some postcards about my KS campaign novel, and passed them out with my other book. Hopefully it will help. Trying everything no holds barred at this point. Good luck to everyone that is on their last days. I've got votes in for:

Chameleon
Murder on Display

Lots of good books on KS right now. I think I might be hooked now for this program. I talked to a lot of authors about it today too.


----------



## overfiend

For what it is worth
"Chameleons" will be getting 3 votes since it is on the last day
1 from me and the wife and one cousin.
hope that helps


----------



## RaffertyBlack

overfiend said:


> For what it is worth
> "Chameleons" will be getting 3 votes since it is on the last day
> 1 from me and the wife and one cousin.
> hope that helps


Oh wow! I'm speechless. Thank you so much! The ❤ will be reciprocated &#127774;


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! AND THANK YOU!
ALL OF YOU...Your support has been remarkable and much appreciated! This is an amazing group of talented people.
It took a while to shake off my 'too-many-books-selected-this-month' blues! 
I can't believe the 30 days are finally over!
Now, for my stats and opinions.
638/720 in Hot and Trending. The hours not on the list came from my first 4 days (26hours/96hours) before I started campaigning and from 12 hours off the list on Thanksgiving. The rest of the time, my book was hot. How did I do this?
First, I emailed my mailing list. Then Twitter (which I agree with most that it is useless-52 views only), then contacts on LinkedIn and Goodreads (together not over 100views). Other views came from here obviously and direct cope/paste ( not sure if these are from only my mailing list, could be, 137 views - could be anyone that copied the link). The majority of views came from Facebook (over 1000) where I have a large following due to my previous three books. I messaged 100 people daily and posted in over 40 groups, twice over the 30-day period. TOTAL views: 2700 (44% from KS, 56% external).
It is my opinion that views do not really matter as to the Hot list. Views are only to help us knowing where our traffic is coming from. Many have stated daily views more than mine and did not make the list. I believe it is the nominations that matter. As I did not get any clicks from ads, nearly everyone I sent to Ks, nominated me. I know this because of their replies to my messages. From the 100 people messaged a day, 35 on average replied 'DONE' and other words of encouragement. So, my views translated into nominations and people reading the first chapters (some commented on the story).
That's my story. Hope it helps.
Personally, I enjoyed the try. I will be disappointed in receiving a NO. No reason to lie about that, but even though I feel I will not be accepted, I know self-publishing has worked fine for me so far. My previous three books have sold thousands through KDP. There is always light at the end of the tunnel people.
Now, Chameleons and Murder On Display have left, I have nominated the next three and will continue to do so!
Love to you all, have a great, productive and creative week!


----------



## JennyOBrien

RaffertyBlack said:


> Oh wow! I'm speechless. Thank you so much! The ❤ will be reciprocated &#127774;


Good luck Rafferty and Luke, look forward to reading both your books.
Andy and Marilyn, just added you.
If anyone wants to cc me (Scribblerjb) into their KS tweets I'll happily RT for them, actually contrary to everyone's opinion I got a lot of support via that route - it didn't help me in the end but that's another story


----------



## Steve Vernon

Night shift last night, day shift today. I'm a little tuckered but I'm still kicking.

So let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
3 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
5 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
10 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
10 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
10 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
12 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
12 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
13 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
18 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
20 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
21 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
21 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
21 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
24 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
26 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I officially don't know what to do with myself now that my campaign has ended. I nearly forgot what life was like before lol. Well, it's been an interesting journey for sure. The awesome people that I've met on this thread have made this experience unforgettable! Thanks to each & everyone of you for being so awesome!

*FINAL STATS:*
616 of 720 hours in H&T
6,953 page views
19% internal/81% external - I'm sure that figure is due to the Facebook ad I ran during the month.
Twitter truly was useless from my efforts, but others retweeted and I think I got a few noms from that. I did penny PPC Google Adwords and that garnered about 300 clicks for $3 whopping bucks. Kboards brought about 100 clicks. Of course no one will ever know how many nominations they actually received. I'll refrain from engaging in too much speculation because I simply don't know what goes on in the KS editorial room. How disappointed would I be if I didn't get selected, on a scale of 1 to 10? 1, because I had too much fun writing the story, meeting wonderful authors during the campaign & gaining minimal exposure on the KS site. I'm still nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone currently running a campaign and those considering submitting!!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> 638/720 in Hot and Trending. The hours not on the list came from my first 4 days (26hours/96hours) before I started campaigning and from 12 hours off the list on Thanksgiving. The rest of the time, my book was hot. How did I do this?
> First, I emailed my mailing list. Then Twitter (which I agree with most that it is useless-52 views only), then contacts on LinkedIn and Goodreads (together not over 100views). Other views came from here obviously and direct cope/paste ( not sure if these are from only my mailing list, could be, 137 views - could be anyone that copied the link). The majority of views came from Facebook (over 1000) where I have a large following due to my previous three books. I messaged 100 people daily and posted in over 40 groups, twice over the 30-day period. TOTAL views: 2700 (44% from KS, 56% external).
> It is my opinion that views do not really matter as to the Hot list. Views are only to help us knowing where our traffic is coming from. Many have stated daily views more than mine and did not make the list. I believe it is the nominations that matter. As I did not get any clicks from ads, nearly everyone I sent to Ks, nominated me. I know this because of their replies to my messages. From the 100 people messaged a day, 35 on average replied 'DONE' and other words of encouragement. So, my views translated into nominations and people reading the first chapters (some commented on the story).
> That's my story. Hope it helps.
> Personally, I enjoyed the try. I will be disappointed in receiving a NO. No reason to lie about that, but even though I feel I will not be accepted, I know self-publishing has worked fine for me so far. My previous three books have sold thousands through KDP. There is always light at the end of the tunnel people.
> Now, Chameleons and Murder On Display have left, I have nominated the next three and will continue to do so!
> Love to you all, have a great, productive and creative week!


Fingers are crossed for ya! You totally kicked butt in the H&T department. Good luck!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

JennyOBrien said:


> Good luck Rafferty and Luke, look forward to reading both your books.
> Andy and Marilyn, just added you.
> If anyone wants to cc me (Scribblerjb) into their KS tweets I'll happily RT for them, actually contrary to everyone's opinion I got a lot of support via that route - it didn't help me in the end but that's another story


Thank you so much! I've already reviewed Englishwoman in Paris on Amazon


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RaffertyBlack said:


> I officially don't know what to do with myself now that my campaign has ended. I nearly forgot what life was like before lol. Well, it's been an interesting journey for sure. The awesome people that I've met on this thread have made this experience unforgettable! Thanks to each & everyone of you for being so awesome!
> 
> *FINAL STATS:*
> 616 of 720 hours in H&T
> 6,953 page views
> 19% internal/81% external - I'm sure that figure is due to the Facebook ad I ran during the month.
> Twitter truly was useless. I did penny PPC Google Adwords and that garnered about 300 clicks for $3 whopping bucks. Kboards brought about 100 clicks. Of course no one will ever know how many nominations they actually received. I'll refrain from engaging in too much speculation because I simply don't know what goes on in the KS editorial room. How disappointed would I be if I didn't get selected, on a scale of 1 to 10? 1, because I had too much fun writing the story, meeting wonderful authors during the campaign & gaining minimal exposure on the KS site. I'm still nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone currently running a campaign and those considering submitting!!


Congrats to us both. Our Hot and Trending was similar, but you def kicked butt in the views department. Our numbers do back my guess that views do not put you on the list. You had triple my views. Prob because of your ads (it seems people click on ads but do not nominate). With your views and theme, they would be mad not to publish you. I would!  Now, let the waiting game begin!


----------



## PZoro

Hi 

I've run out of campaigning ideas!

On my list now:


Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan


----------



## lincolnjcole

Luke Christodoulou said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! AND THANK YOU!
> ALL OF YOU...Your support has been remarkable and much appreciated! This is an amazing group of talented people.
> It took a while to shake off my 'too-many-books-selected-this-month' blues!
> I can't believe the 30 days are finally over!
> Now, for my stats and opinions.
> 638/720 in Hot and Trending. The hours not on the list came from my first 4 days (26hours/96hours) before I started campaigning and from 12 hours off the list on Thanksgiving. The rest of the time, my book was hot. How did I do this?
> First, I emailed my mailing list. Then Twitter (which I agree with most that it is useless-52 views only), then contacts on LinkedIn and Goodreads (together not over 100views). Other views came from here obviously and direct cope/paste ( not sure if these are from only my mailing list, could be, 137 views - could be anyone that copied the link). The majority of views came from Facebook (over 1000) where I have a large following due to my previous three books. I messaged 100 people daily and posted in over 40 groups, twice over the 30-day period. TOTAL views: 2700 (44% from KS, 56% external).
> It is my opinion that views do not really matter as to the Hot list. Views are only to help us knowing where our traffic is coming from. Many have stated daily views more than mine and did not make the list. I believe it is the nominations that matter. As I did not get any clicks from ads, nearly everyone I sent to Ks, nominated me. I know this because of their replies to my messages. From the 100 people messaged a day, 35 on average replied 'DONE' and other words of encouragement. So, my views translated into nominations and people reading the first chapters (some commented on the story).
> That's my story. Hope it helps.
> Personally, I enjoyed the try. I will be disappointed in receiving a NO. No reason to lie about that, but even though I feel I will not be accepted, I know self-publishing has worked fine for me so far. My previous three books have sold thousands through KDP. There is always light at the end of the tunnel people.
> Now, Chameleons and Murder On Display have left, I have nominated the next three and will continue to do so!
> Love to you all, have a great, productive and creative week!


Good luck!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Current Nominations:

_Ice Girl
Everything for Love
My Runaway Bride_

I have a new cover that should be arriving today from a fiverr artist. His portfolio is good and his rating is great so I'm looking forward to seeing it.

On the other hand, the fiverr service I purchased to help advertise my KS campaign turned in literally zero views yesterday. There's about five days left on the service, including today, but I am heavily disappointed considering they had a good rating and solid reviews. It seems that I may have erred paying $15 for that one.

With ten days left, I'm feeling about 50/50 on my chances of being selected.

Good luck to _Chameleons_ and _Murder on Display_ in the review stage. You guys had great covers and solid narrative hooks!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Congrats to Luke and Rafferty on the amazing number of hours H&T! Best of luck. 

Distracting myself from the waiting game by writing. After all, that's what I do. 

Current nominations are:
Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan

Best of luck.


----------



## SG

Those are awesome stats, Luke and Rafferty. Good luck to both of you. It is weird looking at Kindlescout now, without your books up top seems like it's missing something I'd gotten used to seeing there.

The top of the list has been nominated


----------



## JennyOBrien

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thank you so much! I've already reviewed Englishwoman in Paris on Amazon


Rafferty you had me worried there for a minute. Thank you, pleased you liked it


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Congrats to us both. Our Hot and Trending was similar, but you def kicked butt in the views department. Our numbers do back my guess that views do not put you on the list. You had triple my views. Prob because of your ads (it seems people click on ads but do not nominate). With your views and theme, they would be mad not to publish you. I would!  Now, let the waiting game begin!


Good luck to both of you!

We can see some patterns emerging:

Number of views and hot and trending don't directly correlate. Almost from the beginning, Lincoln thought that was true, and the stats keep bearing him out.

Both of you, and many before you, have gotten much more action from FB than from Twitter. I did as well. That seems to be a general pattern.

I might argue the advertising point a little. I had at least two ad campaigns that did seem to boost hot and trending numbers. They were, however, expensive. We have to keep in mind that the stats neither guarantee a book acceptance (some books hot the whole time didn't get picked) nor ensure rejection (some books almost never hot and trending got accepted). What all that activity may help with is the book launch. I know my post-Scout rejection launch did exceptionally better than any of my others.


----------



## Kay7979

RaffertyBlack said:


> I officially don't know what to do with myself now that my campaign has ended. I nearly forgot what life was like before lol. Well, it's been an interesting journey for sure. The awesome people that I've met on this thread have made this experience unforgettable! Thanks to each & everyone of you for being so awesome!
> 
> *FINAL STATS:*
> 616 of 720 hours in H&T
> 6,953 page views
> 19% internal/81% external - I'm sure that figure is due to the Facebook ad I ran during the month.
> Twitter truly was useless from my efforts, but others retweeted and I think I got a few noms from that. I did penny PPC Google Adwords and that garnered about 300 clicks for $3 whopping bucks. Kboards brought about 100 clicks. Of course no one will ever know how many nominations they actually received. I'll refrain from engaging in too much speculation because I simply don't know what goes on in the KS editorial room. How disappointed would I be if I didn't get selected, on a scale of 1 to 10? 1, because I had too much fun writing the story, meeting wonderful authors during the campaign & gaining minimal exposure on the KS site. I'm still nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone currently running a campaign and those considering submitting!!


Great stats and I love your outlook on your campaign. Best of luck to you!


----------



## marissamarchan

PZoro said:


> Hi
> 
> I've run out of campaigning ideas!
> 
> On my list now:
> 
> Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan


Thanks PZoro, Luke, Rafferty, CRex, Anita, and Sgbasu for the nomination. I really appreciate that very much. Good luck to you, Luke, and Rafferty. Win or lose, I know both of you will do very well. Congrats on your great stats. Your technique paid off and I think it helped, too, that you have great followers on social media that supported you.

PZoro, I know what you mean. I have no more ideas for this campaign either. Twitter is definitely useless, and my book groups on FB are so busy promoting their own books that I don't think anyone is reading what was being posted anymore. Each day, I get 100's of email about book promotions, etc. I think I belong to the wrong group. lol I am down to my last 5 days and it felt like eternity. Whatever happens, I am proud to say that I am glad I am part of this wonderful group. I gained a lot of knowledge, experience and above all, support from all of you. Thank you and good luck to all of us.


----------



## ChrisLambert

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Finally! Only 7 days left but I finally broke into the Hot and Trending. I didn't think my numbers were that bad, about a hundred or so views a day but hey I'm in. Hopefully I'll stay up there a while.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MSQQAE4NP0QV


My stats are all over the map. I've had about 100 pageviews one day and been H&T for 24 hours, then just yesterday 115 pageviews and 11 hours H&T. The algorithm seems to include the previous day's stats so I'm aiming for about 100 pageviews/day consistently. I also know it's the nominations that count for more.

On days I've posted in general book fb groups, I get traffic but it doesn't translate into H&T. When I've posted in targetted groups I get more hours H&T.

Three more weeks, I wonder if I'll have any sanity left?!?


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated: 

Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan

Best of luck!


----------



## marissamarchan

James Ward said:


> I have just nominated:
> 
> Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you, James for the nom.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

sgbasu said:


> Those are awesome stats, Luke and Rafferty. Good luck to both of you. It is weird looking at Kindlescout now, without your books up top seems like it's missing something I'd gotten used to seeing there.
> 
> The top of the list has been nominated


Thank you! I'm still engaging with Kboarders Scout content to keep you guys in H&T. Reading inspires me so it's not a task. It's a joy! Good luck on your campaign


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Kay7979 said:


> Great stats and I love your outlook on your campaign. Best of luck to you!


Thanks a ton Kay! I truly appreciate it


----------



## George Stratford

JennyOBrien said:


> George and the rest of you waiting, I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed


Thanks a bunch, Jenny. Your support means a lot. BTW, I will put up a review of Englishwoman in Paris once I've read it. But I do have two other books on my TR list first so it may be a little while yet.


----------



## George Stratford

Luke Christodoulou said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! AND THANK YOU!
> ALL OF YOU...Your support has been remarkable and much appreciated! This is an amazing group of talented people.
> It took a while to shake off my 'too-many-books-selected-this-month' blues!
> I can't believe the 30 days are finally over!
> Now, for my stats and opinions.
> 638/720 in Hot and Trending. The hours not on the list came from my first 4 days (26hours/96hours) before I started campaigning and from 12 hours off the list on Thanksgiving. The rest of the time, my book was hot. How did I do this?
> First, I emailed my mailing list. Then Twitter (which I agree with most that it is useless-52 views only), then contacts on LinkedIn and Goodreads (together not over 100views). Other views came from here obviously and direct cope/paste ( not sure if these are from only my mailing list, could be, 137 views - could be anyone that copied the link). The majority of views came from Facebook (over 1000) where I have a large following due to my previous three books. I messaged 100 people daily and posted in over 40 groups, twice over the 30-day period. TOTAL views: 2700 (44% from KS, 56% external).
> It is my opinion that views do not really matter as to the Hot list. Views are only to help us knowing where our traffic is coming from. Many have stated daily views more than mine and did not make the list. I believe it is the nominations that matter. As I did not get any clicks from ads, nearly everyone I sent to Ks, nominated me. I know this because of their replies to my messages. From the 100 people messaged a day, 35 on average replied 'DONE' and other words of encouragement. So, my views translated into nominations and people reading the first chapters (some commented on the story).
> That's my story. Hope it helps.
> Personally, I enjoyed the try. I will be disappointed in receiving a NO. No reason to lie about that, but even though I feel I will not be accepted, I know self-publishing has worked fine for me so far. My previous three books have sold thousands through KDP. There is always light at the end of the tunnel people.
> Now, Chameleons and Murder On Display have left, I have nominated the next three and will continue to do so!
> Love to you all, have a great, productive and creative week!


Well, Luke, you've certainly worked hard for your success if it comes. Good luck!


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> 3 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> 10 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears


Got these 3. Good luck!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Thank you, Paul! I feel humbled and honored every time someone likes my work enough to nominate it.


----------



## MarilynVix

PZoro said:


> Hi
> 
> I've run out of campaigning ideas!
> 
> On my list now:
> 
> Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan


I've been PM'ing my followers/friends on FB. Some of them are not getting the messages when I post on my page. It will cost too much to boost it. So, I'm trying PMs. I am finding out who has nominated already, and the several that haven't seen that I had this book up. Many are people that came to my FB parties with my other books and won prizes. Some are my actual friends too that have similar interests like steampunk and Ren. Fair. I'm having a blast talking to all of them, and the nominations are coming in.

And thanks for the nomination. I'm going to be sticking around after my campaign, so I can also nominate people as they come up too.

Try the PMs on FB. It really is working well. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

RaffertyBlack said:


> I officially don't know what to do with myself now that my campaign has ended. I nearly forgot what life was like before lol. Well, it's been an interesting journey for sure. The awesome people that I've met on this thread have made this experience unforgettable! Thanks to each & everyone of you for being so awesome!
> 
> *FINAL STATS:*
> 616 of 720 hours in H&T
> 6,953 page views
> 19% internal/81% external - I'm sure that figure is due to the Facebook ad I ran during the month.
> Twitter truly was useless from my efforts, but others retweeted and I think I got a few noms from that. I did penny PPC Google Adwords and that garnered about 300 clicks for $3 whopping bucks. Kboards brought about 100 clicks. Of course no one will ever know how many nominations they actually received. I'll refrain from engaging in too much speculation because I simply don't know what goes on in the KS editorial room. How disappointed would I be if I didn't get selected, on a scale of 1 to 10? 1, because I had too much fun writing the story, meeting wonderful authors during the campaign & gaining minimal exposure on the KS site. I'm still nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone currently running a campaign and those considering submitting!!


I'm really curious to see how your stats played into the decision, because I'm wondering how much the external vs. internal ratio matters. I'm guessing they'd want a book that draws readers already on the site. But the question would be how much it matters in the overall. I still think the whole campaign is to help the algos figure an audience for the ebook. So, I'm guessing all the data together tells a story.

Really crossing my fingers for you. Been watching it since it was on. There are so many good books right now, I'm not surprised they picked seven last week. Hoping the trend continues.


----------



## lincolnjcole

MarilynVix said:


> I'm really curious to see how your stats played into the decision, because I'm wondering how much the external vs. internal ratio matters. I'm guessing they'd want a book that draws readers already on the site. But the question would be how much it matters in the overall. I still think the whole campaign is to help the algos figure an audience for the ebook. So, I'm guessing all the data together tells a story.
> 
> Really crossing my fingers for you. Been watching it since it was on. There are so many good books right now, I'm not surprised they picked seven last week. Hoping the trend continues.


I would wager it matters very little in the long run, and my bet is that you could seriously harm your campaign by trying to keep an even spread of internal vs external.

Think of it this way: this campaign was 7,000 page views. at 20% internal that is 1400 internal page views.

The average (good) campaign is about 2,000 page views. at 50% internal that's 1,000 page views.

Amazon could care less that the split wasn't even, because in literally EVERY metric the first book > the second book.

Also, the actual viewership/browsing matters. For example, on a day when amazon has 20,000 page views, they know which books those page views are browsing to, as well as where they came from. Likewise, if they only get 5,000 page views on a bad day, they know what those 5,000 browsing people did but might also notice a TON of traffic going directly to certain landing pages for books where the author is working to promote.

So, suffice to say that THEY have the metrics, and the internal/external thing is nifty to know, but you could harm yourself by avoiding driving traffic to keep your spread even. Basically, any book with a LOT of views is going to be mostly external because the sheer number of 'people who browse' isn't high enough to sustain those kinds of numbers.


----------



## Kay7979

MarilynVix said:


> I've been PM'ing my followers/friends on FB. Some of them are not getting the messages when I post on my page. It will cost too much to boost it. So, I'm trying PMs. I am finding out who has nominated already, and the several that haven't seen that I had this book up. Many are people that came to my FB parties with my other books and won prizes. Some are my actual friends too that have similar interests like steampunk and Ren. Fair. I'm having a blast talking to all of them, and the nominations are coming in.
> 
> And thanks for the nomination. I'm going to be sticking around after my campaign, so I can also nominate people as they come up too.
> 
> Try the PMs on FB. It really is working well. ;-)


This is a labor-intensive method, but many folks have reported that it worked very well. You're right that a large percentage of your FB contacts don't see your posts. Your reach is increased if you get a lot of Likes and Shares. It's tough to get your message out to folks without feeling like you're spamming them.


----------



## MarilynVix

Kay7979 said:


> This is a labor-intensive method, but many folks have reported that it worked very well. You're right that a large percentage of your FB contacts don't see your posts. Your reach is increased if you get a lot of Likes and Shares. It's tough to get your message out to folks without feeling like you're spamming them.


Luckily, I do a lot of promos on FB, and have a following of people that come to FB parties and releases. I just went down my PM list of people that have come to the parties and got good responses. But they are followers that read my books and come to my events. So, I kind of know them, and don't feel like it is spam. Plus, the fact several haven't seen messages about Everything For Love makes me glad I did it. A lot of them were excited to see it, and wanted to nominate it, but hadn't seen the regular posts on my page. So, I guess it depends on whether you talk and do things with your followers on FB. Same with your newsletter. I send it out for new releases and discounts on books. So, I'll send out a follow up email to remind people the campaign will be ending probably tomorrow.

I guess in conclusion, if you have a fan base in which you have interactions with already, a KS campaign works well to bring people. You can do ads and things too, which brings hopefully people with similar interests. But I'm sure doing all of this helps too. I don't know. I'm just trying everything I am able to do on my first campaign. Just waiting is awful. I like the fact it's a submission, and I can utilize my fan base to help with it. People do enjoy a good call to action if they like your work. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

lincolnjcole said:


> I would wager it matters very little in the long run, and my bet is that you could seriously harm your campaign by trying to keep an even spread of internal vs external.
> 
> Think of it this way: this campaign was 7,000 page views. at 20% internal that is 1400 internal page views.
> 
> The average (good) campaign is about 2,000 page views. at 50% internal that's 1,000 page views.
> 
> Amazon could care less that the split wasn't even, because in literally EVERY metric the first book > the second book.
> 
> Also, the actual viewership/browsing matters. For example, on a day when amazon has 20,000 page views, they know which books those page views are browsing to, as well as where they came from. Likewise, if they only get 5,000 page views on a bad day, they know what those 5,000 browsing people did but might also notice a TON of traffic going directly to certain landing pages for books where the author is working to promote.
> 
> So, suffice to say that THEY have the metrics, and the internal/external thing is nifty to know, but you could harm yourself by avoiding driving traffic to keep your spread even. Basically, any book with a LOT of views is going to be mostly external because the sheer number of 'people who browse' isn't high enough to sustain those kinds of numbers.


Yeah, I'm sure there is a lot of data they have that we don't see that makes more sense of everything. Wish I could see it all though. It would be great feedback at the end of a campaign.


----------



## akscribe

These campaigns are very stressful, particularly when you don't have a big posse of followers!

I did a fiveer too.  Started today.  Got some nice retweets from fans of my sub-genre.

Nominated Marilyn & Andy -- already have CJ.


----------



## KitSarge

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to everyone, especially those who are in the waiting stage.  Luke and Rafferty, I think you have a solid chance. Fingers crossed!


----------



## papercarver65

RaffertyBlack said:


> I did penny PPC Google Adwords and that garnered about 300 clicks for $3 whopping bucks.


Rafferty--what is this? I've never heard of it before. $3 for 300 clicks sounds good to me.


----------



## papercarver65

Bill Hiatt said:


> I know my post-Scout rejection launch did exceptionally better than any of my others.


This makes all this stress worth it in the long run. Every nomination is someone who might actually read the book! That's all I've ever wanted... to be read.


----------



## papercarver65

Just added Andy and Marilyn in the spots that got freed up from Luke and Rafferty. Well done and good luck!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Good luck to those who are now waiting to hear from the Scout gods...you guys ran a heck of a campaign. And a heartfelt THANK YOU to everyone here who took the time to nom my book! 

I'm currently planning to immediately publish the book myself, if the Scout peeps turn it down, and launch the book while still fresh in people's minds 

I'll be sharing my stats once my campaign is over, for those who keep track of that kind of info.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

papercarver65 said:


> Rafferty--what is this? I've never heard of it before. $3 for 300 clicks sounds good to me.


I signed up for a Google Adwords account and ran an ad where I bid 1 penny per click. My click through rate was 8.7%. That was actually pretty cool. Not sure if anyone nominated me once they clicked though.


----------



## C. J. Sears

akscribe said:


> These campaigns are very stressful, particularly when you don't have a big posse of followers!
> 
> I did a fiveer too. Started today. Got some nice retweets from fans of my sub-genre.
> 
> Nominated Marilyn & Andy -- already have *CJ*.


Thanks. I'll be nominating yours once my spots open up again.


----------



## marissamarchan

Now that my book, My Runaway Bride, is on the top three from Steve’s list, is it okay for me to nominate my own book? I am not sure if there is a proper etiquette for this. Since I wasn’t sure, I nominated the next book after mine and I’ll continue to nominate, as I have been doing, once my spots open up again based on the list. Please don’t forget to nominate my book. I only have 4 days left in my campaign so I appreciate all the votes I can get.  Thank you.

My current list:

Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> Now that my book, My Runaway Bride, is on the top three from Steve's list, is it okay for me to nominate my own book? I am not sure if there is a proper etiquette for this. Since I wasn't sure, I nominated the next book after mine and I'll continue to nominate, as I have been doing, once my spots open up again based on the list. Please don't forget to nominate my book. I only have 4 days left in my campaign so I appreciate all the votes I can get. Thank you.
> 
> My current list:
> 
> Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson


I was thinking the same thing. I didn't nominate my own. I thought, just as if you're a candidate voting for yourself. It felt weird to me. So, I just didn't. 
I did vote for "Ice Girl" and "Runaway Bride". It's like we've been sharing the spot light together since our books are so close. I hope one of us gets in, or, we have another week of 7 selections. That would be awesome! There were a lot of good books over the last few weeks. It's been hard to not want to read them. There are some really good ones coming down the list too. Can't wait to nominate those. I won't have to buy my books for a year now. ;-)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

While I'm digging the nominations, I think you should vote for your own!  I'm sure votes and data are collected by some sort of bot, I doubt anyone will even notice you nominated your own book.


----------



## Patricia KC

marissamarchan said:


> Now that my book, My Runaway Bride, is on the top three from Steve's list, is it okay for me to nominate my own book? I am not sure if there is a proper etiquette for this. Since I wasn't sure, I nominated the next book after mine and I'll continue to nominate, as I have been doing, once my spots open up again based on the list. Please don't forget to nominate my book. I only have 4 days left in my campaign so I appreciate all the votes I can get. Thank you.


I didn't vote for my own because A) I didn't think it would make any difference, B) It felt weird, and C) I'm an idiot.

Now that it's been selected, I'm wondering if I will have to buy a copy to see the Kindle Press edition. So--go ahead. Vote for your own.


----------



## marissamarchan

MarilynVix said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I didn't nominate my own. I thought, just as if you're a candidate voting for yourself. It felt weird to me. So, I just didn't.
> I did vote for "Ice Girl" and "Runaway Bride". It's like we've been sharing the spot light together since our books are so close. I hope one of us gets in, or, we have another week of 7 selections. That would be awesome! There were a lot of good books over the last few weeks. It's been hard to not want to read them. There are some really good ones coming down the list too. Can't wait to nominate those. I won't have to buy my books for a year now. ;-)


Yeah, I know it felt weird nominating our own work, but I guess there is no right or wrong since we are getting conflicting answers. Lol Thanks Marilyn for the nom. I appreciate that very much. I wish you good luck, my friend. I read your excerpt and can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## MarilynVix

Patricia KC said:


> I didn't vote for my own because A) I didn't think it would make any difference, B) It felt weird, and C) I'm an idiot.
> 
> Now that it's been selected, I'm wondering if I will have to buy a copy to see the Kindle Press edition. So--go ahead. Vote for your own.


You know, this is a valid point. If it's selected, you want the free copy. If it's not selected, it won't matter. 
So, yes, I sucked it up and voted for my own. Because this argument made sense. 
Thanks Patricia. Looking forward to reading Ceiling Man when it comes out.


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> Yeah, I know it felt weird nominating our own work, but I guess there is no right or wrong since we are getting conflicting answers. Lol Thanks Marilyn for the nom. I appreciate that very much. I wish you good luck, my friend. I read your excerpt and can't wait to read the rest.


You know, the cool thing about this is meeting all the new authors on Kboards. I think I've made more connections through this one campaign than being on the last few years. Plus, it has been so much more enjoyable and easier doing this with a group of other authors going through it at the same time. I think I would have gone a bit crazy all on my own. It's been a pleasure sharing this journey with you all. ;-)


----------



## marissamarchan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> While I'm digging the nominations, I think you should vote for your own! I'm sure votes and data are collected by some sort of bot, I doubt anyone will even notice you nominated your own book.


Yeah, Julianne. I guess there is no harm done; it's only one vote after all. Although it's too late now.I already nominated your book. Lol I have no spots left ha ha


----------



## marissamarchan

Patricia KC said:


> I didn't vote for my own because A) I didn't think it would make any difference, B) It felt weird, and C) I'm an idiot.
> 
> Now that it's been selected, I'm wondering if I will have to buy a copy to see the Kindle Press edition. So--go ahead. Vote for your own.


You are too funny, Patricia. Thanks. You just put a smile on my face lol


----------



## RaffertyBlack

It made me sad to see Beneath The Skin by Kyla wasn't selected. I was checking daily. But at the same time, when she self-publishes, I'll be first in line to buy it! Definitely looking forward to reading it!


----------



## PZoro

MarilynVix said:


> I've been PM'ing my followers/friends on FB. Some of them are not getting the messages when I post on my page. It will cost too much to boost it. So, I'm trying PMs. I am finding out who has nominated already, and the several that haven't seen that I had this book up. Many are people that came to my FB parties with my other books and won prizes. Some are my actual friends too that have similar interests like steampunk and Ren. Fair. I'm having a blast talking to all of them, and the nominations are coming in.
> 
> And thanks for the nomination. I'm going to be sticking around after my campaign, so I can also nominate people as they come up too.
> 
> Try the PMs on FB. It really is working well. ;-)


Thanks, Marylin. Truth is I have hundreds of friends and followers on my personal FB account and very few on my new Author's Page. My friends are excited I'm on KS but very few even have an Amazon account or read books! Here, ebooks are not as popular as everywhere else and an international credit card is a rare asset (VISA etc). But I'm not deterred. Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Good Morning,

Do you have to be a US resident to nominate a book in the Scout program?

Thank you.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Tom Swyers said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Do you have to be a US resident to nominate a book in the Scout program?
> 
> Thank you.


No - nor do you have to be from the US to enter a book.


----------



## JennyOBrien

George Stratford said:


> Thanks a bunch, Jenny. Your support means a lot. BTW, I will put up a review of Englishwoman in Paris once I've read it. But I do have two other books on my TR list first so it may be a little while yet.


George, don't worry about it. I know romance books aren't really your thing and life isn't all about reviews. My TBR is heaving currently but they are all books I really want to read.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Tom Swyers said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Do you have to be a US resident to nominate a book in the Scout program?
> 
> Thank you.


Purely international now. I have a lot of international friends and fans, so that is a good thing


----------



## Kyla S

Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


----------



## Kyla S

RaffertyBlack said:


> It made me sad to see Beneath The Skin by Kyla wasn't selected. I was checking daily. But at the same time, when she self-publishes, I'll be first in line to buy it! Definitely looking forward to reading it!


Aww thanks, Rafferty! That makes me feel better.  I really appreciate all the kind words and support offered on this board. It's been a great experience. Thank you, all!


----------



## Kay7979

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


Sorry to hear KS passed on your book. It must be tough for the editorial staff to decide which to select. I wonder if they ever get into heated arguments over their choices.

Looking forward to your input on "the other thread."


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


I'll certainly get a copy as soon as it's available.

Kyla, would it better to launch right after Christmas, when everybody has their new Kindles and Amazon gift cards? I've never had much luck selling in the time immediately before Christmas, but the very end of the month and all of January are usually good for me.


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear that, Kyla. I was hoping it'd get picked. For starters, I LOVED that cover  Would love to pick it up when you publish it.

If I get rejected (campaign ends on the 18th), I'd definitely wait until January to publish. I think those final few days of the year are too hectic for people. But it's still early in December at the moment.


----------



## LizHedgecock

Hello again all,
Having recovered from NaNoWriMo (more or less), I'm launching A House Of Mirrors in ebook tomorrow. I don't feel ready, but then again, I never do.
Wish me luck!


----------



## marissamarchan

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


I am so sorry to hear about this, Kayla. It's hard to tell what they are looking for or how they select the next book to accept. Don't worry. I know you'll be fine. I am working on my Plan B now, just in case, as my campaign will end soon. There is life after Kindle Scout after all.


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll certainly get a copy as soon as it's available.
> 
> Kyla, would it better to launch right after Christmas, when everybody has their new Kindles and Amazon gift cards? I've never had much luck selling in the time immediately before Christmas, but the very end of the month and all of January are usually good for me.


Thanks for this great idea, Bill. I never thought of that. Since my campaign will end this week, I plan to work on Plan B, just in case I get that rejection email. But I don't want to rush in releasing it either. Timing is everything. I will keep your advice in mind. Thanks.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Congrats to Megan on the selection of Court of Vampires!


----------



## MarilynVix

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


I'm so sorry Kyla. It seemed like an important subject. I'm glad you'll be putting it out soon before Christmas. Or even in January is good. The beginning of the year is usually really good because of the new Kindles given for the Holidays. I still think you have an audience out there. Keep smiling. It's a great book.


----------



## MarilynVix

RaffertyBlack said:


> Congrats to Megan on the selection of Court of Vampires!


Here, here. I was excited to see it this morning. I saw it was still in review from my nominations list. I was wondering when they would decide. There are still a lot in review limbo. We might see a flurry again soon. *Crossing fingers*

Like I said, I'm set for reading for a while. I can see why people are addicted to KS. You could get all your reading for free this way if you nominate what you like. Some of the ones you choose will have to be chosen, and then you've got your free reading. I've been so impressed with the KS process. In a way, it's been the most positive submission I've done all year. ;-) Beats traditional submissions any day.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I'm sorry Kyla, I hate seeing the emails from KS, especially when it's someone from this thread!

Go Megan! Weirdly haven't had my email about it yet...going to go check cause I definitely nominated! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


Sorry to hear it, Kyla. It was a well done campaign, and I really enjoyed the excerpt.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RaffertyBlack said:


> Congrats to Megan on the selection of Court of Vampires!


Excellent! Congrats Megan!


----------



## stillmyheart

To those wondering if you should nominate your own book - absolutely! If you weren't allowed to, then they would block you from doing it. Of course, since I nominated myself and was selected, KS wants me to leave a review, and I can't very well review my own book, so having one book I can't review bugs my sense of order, but that's certainly a minor nuisance in the grand scheme of things XD

I'm happy to see so many books getting selected this month, but there are still lots of rejections, which stinks. Many hugs all around, for all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Sorry to hear about _Beneath the Skin_. It had a great title and a solid cover and excerpt.

Glad to see another kboarder's work make it with _Court of Vampires_! I'm not really one for paranormal romance type things, but its premise stood out from the usual _Twilight_ comparisons.


----------



## RWhite7699

MarilynVix said:


> I've been PM'ing my followers/friends on FB. Some of them are not getting the messages when I post on my page. It will cost too much to boost it. So, I'm trying PMs. I am finding out who has nominated already, and the several that haven't seen that I had this book up. Many are people that came to my FB parties with my other books and won prizes. Some are my actual friends too that have similar interests like steampunk and Ren. Fair. I'm having a blast talking to all of them, and the nominations are coming in.
> 
> And thanks for the nomination. I'm going to be sticking around after my campaign, so I can also nominate people as they come up too.
> 
> Try the PMs on FB. It really is working well. ;-)


That always worked well for me too, Marilyn. I have also sent personal messages to those in my e-mail address book. It worked even better. It's time consuming, but worth it.


----------



## RWhite7699

JennyOBrien said:


> George, don't worry about it. I know romance books aren't really your thing and life isn't all about reviews. My TBR is heaving currently but they are all books I really want to read.


I will have a review for you tomorrow, Jenny. I have only a few more pages to go. Nice work.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


I was disappointed Beneath the Skin wasn't published. Looking forward to purchasing it once it's available.


----------



## ChrisLambert

MarilynVix said:


> You know, the cool thing about this is meeting all the new authors on Kboards. I think I've made more connections through this one campaign than being on the last few years. Plus, it has been so much more enjoyable and easier doing this with a group of other authors going through it at the same time. I think I would have gone a bit crazy all on my own. It's been a pleasure sharing this journey with you all. ;-)


Well said! And I agree completely. I'm not feeling so lonely in this whirlwind. Thank you all!


----------



## George Stratford

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Excellent! Congrats Megan!


I'll add my ten pence worth to that. Well done indeed, Megan. Looking forward to receiving my free copy, though I'm hardly short of stuff to read at the moment.


----------



## akscribe

The Fiverr got a handful of clicks. 

I've  been giving this process some thought. Ultimately, we all want to connect with readers--strangers who will buy and enjoy our books. All the promotion I did targeted mystery readers and/or historical mystery fans.

And that's not friends and family. My family is quite small, fractured, and mostly technophobes and non-readers. 

There's a ton of book promotion going on out there, and I think this campaign process was useful to see what works and what doesn't. It's likely the reason KindleScout has us do it.

What works: obviously, a FB author page with genuine followers. Author website with followers and newsletter. Goodreads. Although most here don't like it, I think Twitter has potential.  

The followers/fans come later, though. Lee Child & J. K. Rowling now have millions of followers, however, when they started they had none!

What I think KindleScout is looking for? A well-written book they can sell.

P.S. Congrats, Megan.  

Katherine


----------



## SG

Congrats Megan!!! Looking forward to my copy


----------



## papercarver65

RaffertyBlack said:


> I signed up for a Google Adwords account and ran an ad where I bid 1 penny per click. My click through rate was 8.7%. That was actually pretty cool. Not sure if anyone nominated me once they clicked though.


Thanks for sharing about Google Adwords. Sounds like it would have potential for discount and free promotions too.


----------



## papercarver65

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


Sorry to hear this news Kyla. I got the KS email this morning but just got a chance to get on KBoards. Do release your ebook in January. That's when I'll be helping my mother fill her first Kindle!


----------



## papercarver65

My KS profile shows Megan's Court of Vampires was selected but I never got the email. Wonder if the announcement will go out tomorrow. 

Congrats Megan, I know I'm going to love reading it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whoops - I'm running late today, aren't I?

So let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
2 days left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
4 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
9 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
9 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
9 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
11 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
11 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
12 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
17 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
19 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
20 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
20 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
20 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
23 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
25 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## overfiend

You can nominate from anywhere in the world and be anyone from any country except Singapore though. It seems KS and amazon do not allow people from there to nominate books. Why...I do not know yet



Tom Swyers said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Do you have to be a US resident to nominate a book in the Scout program?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## lauramg_1406

papercarver65 said:


> My KS profile shows Megan's Court of Vampires was selected but I never got the email. Wonder if the announcement will go out tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats Megan, I know I'm going to love reading it.


Same here! I just woke up to my email about it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyla S

Thanks everyone for all your kind words and encouragement! It means SO MUCH to me.  

So, by after Christmas, do you guys mean December 26th or even later? I was thinking of soft launching a week or two before to try to get some reviews so I can submit to some promo sites, which hopefully aren't all booked up over the holidays. I'm also trying to get my next book ready for beta readers before Christmas. So much to do! 

I also wanted to say CONGRATS to MEGAN for Court of Vampires. I got the email this morning. Hooray!


----------



## PZoro

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


So sorry to hear about that, Kayla. I really enjoyed the excerpt. Looking forward to the launch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm up early this morning with a bit of insomnia - so let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
1 day left  Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
3 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
8 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
8 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
8 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
10 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
10 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
11 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
16 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
18 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
19 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
19 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
19 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
22 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
24 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Kyla S said:


> Well, Beneath the Skin was rejected last night. It's a tough subject and not a romance, thriller, mystery, or paranormal, so I didn't have high hopes. I was still disappointed, though. Oh well! I will be moving over to the other thread and getting the book available for preorder asap. I'm hoping to launch right before Christmas. Thanks to all for the encouragement and votes. I may find my way back here for the next book.


To second Rafferty I thought you had a good chance. Let us know when your book goes live x


----------



## JennyOBrien

Thanks Ruth,

Re Twitter, I went through my writer friends and sent each of them a personal message, not automated so they knew I'd made the effort. I also RT'd some of their advert posts to show I payed it forward. So for me that got me a lot of votes, but I spent a minimum of an hour each day on it... 
Megan; wonderful, can I ask the age limit please, I know it's YA but... cheers x


----------



## lincolnjcole

Penny advertising through Google Adwords is great, and I generally run a few 1 or 2 cent campaigns all the time just to get some really cheap traffic to book pages and landing pages.

However, be super careful if you're using image ads because adwords defaults to showing your ads in mobile games. You know those super annoying ads that show up all over the place and you accidentally click and them immediately close? Those might be where your hard-earned money is going. Make sure if you do image ads you either select your own placements or specify that you don't want to show in mobile games, because even if you get cheap traffic it is likely not valuable traffic. 

That being said, there is no reason not to run super cheap ads. You might go 3-5 days without getting any traffic, but if some other campaigns drop off your ads can get shown quite a bit.


----------



## papercarver65

lincolnjcole said:


> However, be super careful if you're using image ads because adwords defaults to showing your ads in mobile games. You know those super annoying ads that show up all over the place and you accidentally click and them immediately close? Those might be where your hard-earned money is going. Make sure if you do image ads you either select your own placements or specify that you don't want to show in mobile games, because even if you get cheap traffic it is likely not valuable traffic.


Great advice, thank you. I am investigating further today and will definitely give it a go.

Oh and I woke up to a KS email about Megan's selection, so a bit of a delay on that one, but good news is good no matter when it comes.


----------



## Used To Be BH

akscribe said:


> The Fiverr got a handful of clicks.
> 
> I've been giving this process some thought. Ultimately, we all want to connect with readers--strangers who will buy and enjoy our books. All the promotion I did targeted mystery readers and/or historical mystery fans.
> 
> And that's not friends and family. My family is quite small, fractured, and mostly technophobes and non-readers.
> 
> There's a ton of book promotion going on out there, and I think this campaign process was useful to see what works and what doesn't. It's likely the reason KindleScout has us do it.
> 
> What works: obviously, a FB author page with genuine followers. Author website with followers and newsletter. Goodreads. Although most here don't like it, I think Twitter has potential.
> 
> The followers/fans come later, though. Lee Child & J. K. Rowling now have millions of followers, however, when they started they had none!
> 
> What I think KindleScout is looking for? A well-written book they can sell.
> 
> P.S. Congrats, Megan.
> 
> Katherine


Well put!

I don't think it's so much that any of us dislike Twitter as that we haven't so far gotten the results from it that we have from FB. Sooner or later I suppose someone will figure out how to do it.


----------



## DLBarton

I just read my email, too. Congratulations, Megan!

I hope to get two more soon  -- just nominated "Everything for Love" and "Ice Girl"!
Best of luck!

Doug


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

As I've mentioned before, my campaign sort of flatlined for a while.  I don't have a budget for promotion, though I've run a couple of cheap facebook ads, which did not get me a lot of clicks.  I was thinking outside the box, trying to figure out something to do about it to get me back in H&T before the end of my campaign.

I used to write fanfic.  That's how I learned how to write.  I haven't written any in 10 years or so, but back in the day my stories would get 40k views.  I had a plot bunny for a fic, so I thought, why not?  I've posted a couple chapters, mentioned the campaign and possible free book in my author notes, and I'm back in H&T.

Too bad I couldn't do this back in the day when I had a ton of readers!  And it was fun to write a fanfic again.  Been a long time.


----------



## DLBarton

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As I've mentioned before, my campaign sort of flatlined for a while. I don't have a budget for promotion, though I've run a couple of cheap facebook ads, which did not get me a lot of clicks. I was thinking outside the box, trying to figure out something to do about it to get me back in H&T before the end of my campaign.
> 
> I used to write fanfic. That's how I learned how to write. I haven't written any in 10 years or so, but back in the day my stories would get 40k views. I had a plot bunny for a fic, so I thought, why not? I've posted a couple chapters, mentioned the campaign and possible free book in my author notes, and I'm back in H&T.
> 
> Too bad I couldn't do this back in the day when I had a ton of readers! And it was fun to write a fanfic again. Been a long time.


Hi Julianne,

What a great idea with the fanfic! And I'm not surprised by your success -- I read your excerpt earlier and you're a fantastic writer! Best of luck, Doug


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As I've mentioned before, my campaign sort of flatlined for a while. I don't have a budget for promotion, though I've run a couple of cheap facebook ads, which did not get me a lot of clicks. I was thinking outside the box, trying to figure out something to do about it to get me back in H&T before the end of my campaign.
> 
> I used to write fanfic. That's how I learned how to write. I haven't written any in 10 years or so, but back in the day my stories would get 40k views. I had a plot bunny for a fic, so I thought, why not? I've posted a couple chapters, mentioned the campaign and possible free book in my author notes, and I'm back in H&T.
> 
> Too bad I couldn't do this back in the day when I had a ton of readers! And it was fun to write a fanfic again. Been a long time.


Neat idea to put out fanfic to help sponsor your campaign. I have some old fanfic sitting around that I could repost, but they're a) the wrong genre and b) not a good reflection of my current level of talent. So it probably wouldn't be a good idea to repost them. 

One thing I did think about doing was publishing a short story collection containing works from my college portfolio. Has anyone on kboards done this in the past?


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well put!
> 
> I don't think it's so much that any of us dislike Twitter as that we haven't so far gotten the results from it that we have from FB. Sooner or later I suppose someone will figure out how to do it.


Well said, Bill. I still tweet and PM, but still no luck with Twitter. Surprisingly, I got some response from LinkedIn. And everyone on my FB book groups are so busy promoting their own book, no one has time to support each other anymore. Lol I am so glad I have 3 more days to go. Can't wait. I think before submitting our book next time, we have to make sure we have a budget for paid ad/ service so we have less stress. Lol.


----------



## Misfit

Hello everyone

My campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IYC1K606YA3E just went up on scout. Can you please add me to the list =)

Congrats to the new batch of accepted authors!

Added nomination
My Runaway Bride

Current nominations
Ice Girl
Everything for Love


----------



## stillmyheart

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I used to write fanfic. That's how I learned how to write. I haven't written any in 10 years or so, but back in the day my stories would get 40k views. I had a plot bunny for a fic, so I thought, why not? I've posted a couple chapters, mentioned the campaign and possible free book in my author notes, and I'm back in H&T.
> 
> Too bad I couldn't do this back in the day when I had a ton of readers! And it was fun to write a fanfic again. Been a long time.


I started writing with fanfic too! Though I still write it on occasion. My fanfic and original fic muses tend to trade off. My fanfic muse was stagnant for a very long time, and then out of nowhere, it came back last December and lasted a good six months or so before tapering off again (right around the time I started getting _No Safe Place_ ready for submission to KS, funnily enough), and now she's gone again, and the original muse is kicking back in. Makes me a bit sad, as I have a lot of fanfic ideas I want to work on, but no real motivation for it right now.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DLBarton said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> What a great idea with the fanfic! And I'm not surprised by your success -- I read your excerpt earlier and you're a fantastic writer! Best of luck, Doug


Thank you so much! I'm still learning, as are we all, but my writing skills are certainly well ahead of my campaigning skills. My fanfic readers are awesome. It's a good match with my campaign book. Most fanfic readers are a fan of romances.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

CRex896 said:


> Neat idea to put out fanfic to help sponsor your campaign. I have some old fanfic sitting around that I could repost, but they're a) the wrong genre and b) not a good reflection of my current level of talent. So it probably wouldn't be a good idea to repost them.
> 
> One thing I did think about doing was publishing a short story collection containing works from my college portfolio. Has anyone on kboards done this in the past?


Understandable. That's why I wrote something new. It's funny, not only was it fun, but I wrote 10k words in less than a day. With more years of experience, writing fanfic was so much easier than back when I was just starting out. And I liked that this new story reflected the improvement in my writing.

I've never done a short story book, but I love reading shorts. It sounds like a good idea.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

stillmyheart said:


> I started writing with fanfic too! Though I still write it on occasion. My fanfic and original fic muses tend to trade off. My fanfic muse was stagnant for a very long time, and then out of nowhere, it came back last December and lasted a good six months or so before tapering off again (right around the time I started getting _No Safe Place_ ready for submission to KS, funnily enough), and now she's gone again, and the original muse is kicking back in. Makes me a bit sad, as I have a lot of fanfic ideas I want to work on, but no real motivation for it right now.


Fanfic is a great way to grow as a writer, get feedback, work with beta readers, etc. Not to mention you grow some very thick skin going that route. And it's fun to boot. I wish I'd thought to tie in fanfic readers with my campaign sooner. I doubt I'll ever write a novel length fanfic again, too much time away from my original stuff, but I would certainly do a shorter piece again.


----------



## marissamarchan

Misfit said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IYC1K606YA3E just went up on scout. Can you please add me to the list =)
> 
> Congrats to the new batch of accepted authors!
> 
> Added nomination
> My Runaway Bride
> 
> Current nominations
> Ice Girl
> Everything for Love


Thanks so much for the nom. I really appreciate that very much. Count me in to support yours as well.


----------



## ChrisLambert

I nominated Everything for Love and Ice Girl. (and my own *blush*)

I started a facebook ads campaign yesterday and got 7 clicks. I'm not sure it's worth it when I get more from posting in fb book groups. For those doing paid ads, how much do you rely on them for pageviews?


----------



## MarilynVix

I wanted to thank everyone that has voted for _Everything For Love._ It is awesome that so many people are supporting it. I'm finding as more tell me they've voted, I'm getting such positive feedback on what people are feeling about my book. And I just have made so many friends on this board in the last month. It has been a true pleasure having my book up at the same time as all of you. I have really enjoyed going through this with other authors, and will support the upcoming authors coming behind no matter what the outcome. Being a part of a community when you go through something is so uplifting, it gives such a positive spin on the writing journey.

I wish you all good luck for those still running their campaigns, and I'm crossing my fingers for my fellow authors that have had or are having their campaigns end soon. No matter what, just keep writing.


----------



## marissamarchan

MarilynVix said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that has voted for _Everything For Love._ It is awesome that so many people are supporting it. I'm finding as more tell me they've voted, I'm getting such positive feedback on what people are feeling about my book. And I just have made so many friends on this board in the last month. It has been a true pleasure having my book up at the same time as all of you. I have really enjoyed going through this with other authors, and will support the upcoming authors coming behind no matter what the outcome. Being a part of a community when you go through something is so uplifting, it gives such a positive spin on the writing journey.
> 
> I wish you all good luck for those still running their campaigns, and I'm crossing my fingers for my fellow authors that have had or are having their campaigns end soon. No matter what, just keep writing.


Good luck, my friend. Can't believe tomorrow is your last day. And mine is next. We've been through a lot; all of us. We are strangers living miles away but the bond we made are forever. Take care always.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for all three of you!


----------



## marissamarchan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got my fingers and toes crossed for all three of you!


And you as well, Julianne. Good luck, good health, God bless us!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

MarilynVix said:


> I wanted to thank everyone that has voted for _Everything For Love._ It is awesome that so many people are supporting it. I'm finding as more tell me they've voted, I'm getting such positive feedback on what people are feeling about my book. And I just have made so many friends on this board in the last month. It has been a true pleasure having my book up at the same time as all of you. I have really enjoyed going through this with other authors, and will support the upcoming authors coming behind no matter what the outcome. Being a part of a community when you go through something is so uplifting, it gives such a positive spin on the writing journey.
> 
> I wish you all good luck for those still running their campaigns, and I'm crossing my fingers for my fellow authors that have had or are having their campaigns end soon. No matter what, just keep writing.


How very true! 
I will be sticking around,too...no matter the outcome...Talking about the outcome...Oh, the joy of not knowing and checking your emails 23 times a day hehehehehehehehehe....


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

marissamarchan said:


> Good luck, my friend. Can't believe tomorrow is your last day. And mine is next. We've been through a lot; all of us. We are strangers living miles away but the bond we made are forever. Take care always.


Talking about miles away...I must be the furthest! Anyone ever heard of the island of Cyprus? My town, Limassol is a great place. Google it. If you want to be envy, google nissi beach and fig tree bay...my fav spots on the island!
Where is everyone else from?


----------



## PZoro

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Talking about miles away...I must be the furthest! Anyone ever heard of the island of Cyprus? My town, Limassol is a great place. Google it. If you want to be envy, google nissi beach and fig tree bay...my fav spots on the island!
> Where is everyone else from?


I am a Zimbabwean. Zimbabwe is in Africa, 3.734 miles away from you. We have hordes of Zimbabwean university students studying in Cyprus. I have only one reason not to visit - hydrophobia. Cyprus is an island! If there is a cure for that I would gladly fly there. The pictures look heavenly.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey gang!

I don't do a whole lot of talking on this thread anymore - but I always enjoy reading through everyone's entries on this page. I truly enjoy the friendliness and community that is formed throughout the stress and excitement of following along throughout each and everyone's separate Kindle Scout campaigns.

Well done to all of you folks.

Now let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
LAST DAY LEFT! Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
2 days left  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
7 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
7 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
7 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
9 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
9 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
10 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
15 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
17 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
18 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
18 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
18 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
21 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
23 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
28 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
28 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Talking about miles away...I must be the furthest! Anyone ever heard of the island of Cyprus? My town, Limassol is a great place. Google it. If you want to be envy, google nissi beach and fig tree bay...my fav spots on the island!
> Where is everyone else from?


Luke, I love Cyprus, although I haven't been to Limassol. I'll go back one day. I'm in Guernsey, a dot of an island between the UK and French coastline. We're not part of the UK, but part of the British Isles, all very confusing


----------



## George Stratford

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Talking about miles away...I must be the furthest! Anyone ever heard of the island of Cyprus? My town, Limassol is a great place. Google it. If you want to be envy, google nissi beach and fig tree bay...my fav spots on the island!
> Where is everyone else from?


Bournemouth is pretty famous for its beaches too. Just a shame we don't get your Mediterranean climate to go with them.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan

Best of luck to everyone!

Mark


----------



## marissamarchan

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Talking about miles away...I must be the furthest! Anyone ever heard of the island of Cyprus? My town, Limassol is a great place. Google it. If you want to be envy, google nissi beach and fig tree bay...my fav spots on the island!
> Where is everyone else from?


Oh wow! I didn't know we're from all over the world. I'm from Las Vegas, Nevada USA, the entertainment capital of the world. Lol  some of the places mentioned I've never heard of. I will check them out. This is so exciting!


----------



## marissamarchan

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Everything for Love by Marilyn Vix
> Ice Girl by Andy Mulberry
> My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the nom Mark. I appreciate that very much.


----------



## Jasperwocky

Limassol is a lovely town. I've been a couple of times but not for many years. 

I'm from Hampshire in the south of England, but I live Bogota, Colombia. An exciting country going through exciting times.

I've noticed that distance sometimes bring clarity. I lived in London for a decade but could never capture the city in my writing - I was immersed and it was all shouting too loud. After three years away I'm able to write about London on the macro and micro levels with something approaching truth (though it could just be yearning!) Has anyone noticed anything similar?

(I survived my trek, btw! Back to wifi and KS)


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey gang!
> 
> I don't do a whole lot of talking on this thread anymore - but I always enjoy reading through everyone's entries on this page. I truly enjoy the friendliness and community that is formed throughout the stress and excitement of following along throughout each and everyone's separate Kindle Scout campaigns.


I'm with you 100% on this Steve! Met so many great people through this forum, and this thread in particular!

If only all of you could get contracts. You're all winners to me!


----------



## overfiend

Lived in Cyprus when I was still a kid...and then I lived in a lot of places since my parents were globetrotters. Have some amazing memories of the sea and the food and a women named Eleni who was kind of my nanny and the cook. Could this woman satiate your appetite. 
When people ask me where I am from, I say the world. In the West people probe you later to find out more where your are from but when I lived in Saudi Arabia, they were never content. They would say " Mafi Mush-kil-lay(Sorry difficult from Arabic translation).. but where originally" straight away. And when they didn't know where the country you came from was, they would just look at the color of your skin and say "You are from there probably right?". If you had the time , you would argue but since many people understood English poorly, you would just say yes.

Right now living in Canada though but I believe I was living pretty far from most people 2 years ago. Was working in the Maldives

P Zoro...I believe we were kind of neighbors once...in the past. I lived in Mauritius island for a while.



Luke Christodoulou said:


> Talking about miles away...I must be the furthest! Anyone ever heard of the island of Cyprus? My town, Limassol is a great place. Google it. If you want to be envy, google nissi beach and fig tree bay...my fav spots on the island!
> Where is everyone else from?


----------



## akscribe

Cleveland, Ohio here.

Home of the Cavs (yes!), Indians (sigh), Rock & Roll Hall of Fame (and the convention that nominated our next President).

Polar Vortex headed in.  (you do not want to experience a polar vortex).


----------



## amiblackwelder

Hi,

So my new book SIMULATION has been on kindle scout this last month and the day after I received an email telling my the book was under review. Does anyone know how long the review process is? Is this a good thing? Should I know sooner if they chose the book? 

Thank you so much. My first experience with Kindle Scout.


----------



## Used To Be BH

amiblackwelder said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my new book SIMULATION has been on kindle scout this last month and the day after I received an email telling my the book was under review. Does anyone know how long the review process is? Is this a good thing? Should I know sooner if they chose the book?
> 
> Thank you so much. My first experience with Kindle Scout.


I also responded in your other thread, but no, people sometimes find out near the end of the fifteen period. Other times they find out quickly. If there is a pattern, none of us have discerned it.


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Last day today and, again, thanks to ALL who nominated! 

I'm already 'blessed' with the knowledge that not all is lost if you're not selected. The first book in my YA series wasn't picked up, but did fine after I released it--the campaign def. helped finding readers. And for those who want to know my stats and I'm convinced that they are to 90% meaningless in getting selected but would make a big difference once I go indie: 589h H&T with 4.2k views.

Fingers crossed to those still campaigning and/or waiting to hear!


----------



## George Stratford

Andy Mulberry said:


> Last day today and, again, thanks to ALL who nominated!
> 
> I'm already 'blessed' with the knowledge that not all is lost if you're not selected. The first book in my YA series wasn't picked up, but did fine after I released it--the campaign def. helped finding readers. And for those who want to know my stats and I'm convinced that they are to 90% meaningless in getting selected but would make a big difference once I go indie: 589h H&T with 4.2k views.
> 
> Fingers crossed to those still campaigning and/or waiting to hear!


Welcome to the waiting room, Andy - very nearly. Good luck. I enjoyed reading your excerpt so you got my vote.


----------



## SG

The top 3 on the list have my nomination  
Good luck to everyone in the final days of their campaign and also to those who are waiting for news!


----------



## ChrisLambert

I'm in Bancroft Ontario, about three hours northeast of Toronto. It's snowing here...


----------



## Kay7979

Good luck to those of you who are waiting for a decision on your books. Remember, there is life after Kindle Scout and you can do very well even if your book is not selected. As many have noted, one of the best things about running a campaign is meeting other authors and forming friendships here during your 30-day campaign. I'm still nominating folks from the list, and I like to check in frequently to see what's going on, but I formed a separate thread for the "not-selecteds" so we could continue our friendships and provide support and marketing information within the group. You're welcome to join in, even if you ARE selected.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Today, I began a Kindle Countdown on my fantasy novel, Beyond the Forest, which is a blend of urban and high fantasy. It's only $0.99 today, Friday and Saturday, and on Sunday afternoon the price increases to $1.99 through the 14th, when it reverts to full price at $3.99.

I made a few blunders in setting up my countdown deal. I posted my mistakes in the other thread, so if you want to know what NOT to do, drop by and learn from my mistakes!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Got the top 3 nominated. Good luck to everyone! ☺


----------



## marissamarchan

I googled Cyprus/Limassol. You are not kidding , Luke.  It’s beautiful. I grew up in Hawaii so I know what I’m talking about.  Lol I also googled Zimbabwe, Guernsey, Bournemouth, Bogota, Columbia and Canada. OMG! Such beautiful places. When I retire someday, I will definitely visit these countries. Whew! So much history. Akscribe, I had to google what a Polar Vortex is.  We are all sand and desert here in Las Vegas so I had no idea.  Las Vegas is hot and humid at times, but it’s only 2-3 months out of the year. So it’s all good. My friend at work just retired and moved to Ohio. Hopefully she’ll adjust to the weather change since she lived in Vegas for over 20 years.


----------



## Carey Lewis

I'm in Thailand right now, originally from Toronto, Canada. Glad I'm going to miss any polar vortexes this year!


----------



## Kay7979

Carey Lewis said:


> I'm in Thailand right now, originally from Toronto, Canada. Glad I'm going to miss any polar vortexes this year!


In New York, we always blame the Canadians for our cold waves.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Kay7979 said:


> In New York, we always blame the Canadians for our cold waves.


Hahaha, you're welcome eh? Western NY usually got hit harder than us in Niagara, even though we're just across the lake. I'd see so many reports out of Buffalo with all the snow, wondering when it was going to hit us.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Currently have the top 3 nominated. Will add my own work and _Descending_ tomorrow. _Sleeping Pool_ will follow soon after that.

I just uploaded four short stories to KDP a few hours ago. No idea how long it will take for them to show up, but if you're interested in some Lone Oak side stories they're right up your alley. You know how in _Twin Peaks_ there's more than just the Laura Palmer murder mystery? That's basically what these are: unrelated side stories that give insight into how dirty/screwed up the town really is. They'll be available for $.99 each or $2.99 altogether (meaning you get one free).

I'll let you guys know more when they release. I figured, hey, there's got to be another way to promote my KS campaign. Why not release some short stories based in and around the town? Can't hurt. I hope.


----------



## Kay7979

Carey Lewis said:


> Hahaha, you're welcome eh? Western NY usually got hit harder than us in Niagara, even though we're just across the lake. I'd see so many reports out of Buffalo with all the snow, wondering when it was going to hit us.


My husband lived part of his childhood in the Adirondacks where they get roof-crushing loads of snow! That's great for snowmobiling, through. We have eighteen acres currently and there's a snowmobile trail that runs along the edge of our property. It's nice to see that some people enjoy the snow, but it's not my idea of a good time. I'd rather sit in front of the fireplace with a book!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Halifax, Nova Scotia here.

I grew up in Northern Ontario and came to Nova Scotia about forty years ago to visit.

It's been a heck of a looooong visit.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Sorry to bump this thread, but as it pertains somewhat to my campaign...

As you can see from my thumbnail/avatar, I have a new cover! I think it really works great and pops much better than the old one (the one currently displayed in my campaign). Whenever I'm selected (or if, rather) this is what I'll be changing it to. Is it some crazy good professional design? No, but I paid less for it than I would have for a premade and it's at least as good as many of those. I'm so thankful to the guy I worked with on Fiverr for this cover (as well as the print version).

Also just wanted to say, with a week to go, I'm really looking forward to finishing this campaign. Win or lose, it's been a heck of an experience. You guys and your own experiences have helped keep me sane during the process. Thank you.


----------



## MarilynVix

Wow! It's the LAST DAY for me today. *Big Sigh* At least I'm feeling like I've done my best over the last 30 days, and so appreciate the support from this board. I truly want to thank everyone that has voted for _Everything For Love_. There are so many awesome authors and books that are a part of this board. I hope many of us are chosen over the next few weeks. I'm hoping that more are chosen in the next few days, and of course, hopefully next week before the editors go on Holiday vacation.

In regards to visiting tropical places, I love going to Hawaii and Mexico. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. So, those are the close areas with tropical climates. I would love to visit Greece, and I'm going to a wedding next summer in Italy. I've traveled around Europe, and I'm married to a Brit. So, I have in-laws in the UK, and go to Northern England every other year for the Holidays. I've also visited Munich, Paris (several times), London, several places around England, Australia, New Zealand, Southern France (Toulouse, Arles and Nice), and look forward to more travel in my future.

I lived in Paris while going to school there, and have been back a few times since. I visit London every time I go back to visit my husband's family. Last time I was there, I even went around and researched the areas where _Everything For Love_ took place in England. It takes place in the town where Roald Dahl grew up, which I didn't know, until I got there. I even researched the stately homes in the area for the setting of part of the book.

So, I love it when travel can be used as research and directly infleunces your writing. I think it should when possible. Makes it realistic. Of course, a lot of my paranormal romances take place in Northern California or Las Vegas, because I can travel and research the areas where the story happened.

Sorry, maybe a little grandstandy about this, but I love to travel. Love to include the places I go to as settings for my writing. Sounds like a lot of other people do here too.


----------



## overfiend

In Canada, people think the chill is coming from the US, especially after Nov 8 and it will get colder after Jan 20th...if you understand what I mean 



Kay7979 said:


> In New York, we always blame the Canadians for our cold waves.


----------



## C. J. Sears

overfiend said:


> In Canada, people think the chill is coming from the US, especially after Nov 8 and it will get colder after Jan 20th...if you understand what I mean


Nah, that was subtle. 

Seriously, on the topic of weather, I'm glad for the cool down. I was getting sick of the sub-Summer temperatures in October/November here in the South.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Hi, everyone! I am so happy to find this forum!! I just launched my Kindle Scout campaign yesterday for my book Devils Glen. I've been on the Hot and Trending list for 23 of 24 hours with over 1.6K views. Please check out my campaign page and let me know what you think, if you'd be so kind.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2C9UM0FIGDOEY


----------



## Kay7979

overfiend said:


> In Canada, people think the chill is coming from the US, especially after Nov 8 and it will get colder after Jan 20th...if you understand what I mean


Ha! Love him or hate him, he's in the news and on people's minds!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Welcome to the wait, those of you just starting out!

I'm in the USA, Indiana.  It's where I grew up, but I lived all over the place when I worked in theatre.  I was twenty years in Louisville, Kentucky, and based several books there.  Now I'm in the Indianapolis area, and it's harder to base my novels here.  I may have grown up here, but everything is so changed!

For the first time since my campaign started, I hit 24 hours at H&T yesterday.  Might not make a difference, as I had days of nothing before that, but it still seems awesome to me.

Crex- I loved the old cover, but the new one is pretty awesome, I must say!

Still have the top three nominated and fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## marissamarchan

CRex896 said:


> Sorry to bump this thread, but as it pertains somewhat to my campaign...
> As you can see from my thumbnail/avatar, I have a new cover! I think it really works great and pops much better than the old one (the one currently displayed in my campaign). Whenever I'm selected (or if, rather) this is what I'll be changing it to. Is it some crazy good professional design? No, but I paid less for it than I would have for a premade and it's at least as good as many of those. I'm so thankful to the guy I worked with on Fiverr for this cover (as well as the print version).
> 
> Also just wanted to say, with a week to go, I'm really looking forward to finishing this campaign. Win or lose, it's been a heck of an experience. You guys and your own experiences have helped keep me sane during the process. Thank you.


I like the old cover better-simple but mysterious and spooky.


----------



## DLBarton

speakmatt said:


> Hi, everyone! I am so happy to find this forum!! I just launched my Kindle Scout campaign yesterday for my book Devils Glen. I've been on the Hot and Trending list for 23 of 24 hours with over 1.6K views. Please check out my campaign page and let me know what you think, if you'd be so kind.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2C9UM0FIGDOEY


Welcome, Matthew! 1600 on the first day must be some kind of record! Congratulations!!
Doug


----------



## MarilynVix

George Stratford said:


> Welcome to the waiting room, Andy - very nearly. Good luck. I enjoyed reading your excerpt so you got my vote.


George, I just saw in my nominations that "A Fine Line" wasn't chosen. I can't believe it. It seemed like they would. I was really looking forward to my free copy. Totally, got to post up what you do next so we can all get copies!

**Looks like they're back to excepting one book at a time again. Only one book posted published today. Bummer. ;-( Still see a lot of my nominations still in review though.


----------



## Matthew Speak

DLBarton said:


> Welcome, Matthew! 1600 on the first day must be some kind of record! Congratulations!!
> Doug


Thank you! I was pretty shocked this morning when I saw the stats. However, my book is set in a small town in Iowa, so people from that town all over facebook have been sharing it and forwarding the link. It's been pretty cool!


----------



## MarilynVix

speakmatt said:


> Thank you! I was pretty shocked this morning when I saw the stats. However, my book is set in a small town in Iowa, so people from that town all over facebook have been sharing it and forwarding the link. It's been pretty cool!


Small town romances tend to be selling really well right now. I heard that as a statistic at the RWA Nationals Conference back in July. Going to guess that might cross over into other fiction. Basing it on a real town might have helped too. ;-)


----------



## Matthew Speak

MarilynVix said:


> Small town romances tend to be selling really well right now. I heard that as a statistic at the RWA Nationals Conference back in July. Going to guess that might cross over into other fiction. Basing it on a real town might have helped too. ;-)


Yes, I think you're right about that.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

George, so sorry to hear about A Fine Line.  I thought it was awesome.  Let us know if you plan to publish it yourself.  I certainly want a copy.


----------



## papercarver65

So sorry to read my past nominations list tonight. I thought both George's A Fine Line and Anita's You Light Up My Life would be selected. Please let us know when you publish because I will pick up a copy of both.

This whole thing has been so crazy stressful and it's barely been a week for me. I am so thankful for this board just reading and taking it all in.

And I'm in Northern Illinois. 14" of snow expected next week. I would love. to. move.


----------



## RWhite7699

akscribe said:


> Cleveland, Ohio here.
> 
> Home of the Cavs (yes!), Indians (sigh), Rock & Roll Hall of Fame (and the convention that nominated our next President).
> 
> Polar Vortex headed in. (you do not want to experience a polar vortex).


Hershey Pennsylvania, the sweetest place on Earth, or so they say. I would much rather be in Cypress. I am keeping my nom slots full from this board. And as Tiny Tim would say - God bless us every one.


----------



## MarilynVix

RWhite7699 said:


> Hershey Pennsylvania, the sweetest place on Earth, or so they say. I would much rather be in Cypress. I am keeping my nom slots full from this board. And as Tiny Tim would say - God bless us every one.


I have a feeling it will be a long week or more after my last day today.

But at least it's Christmas time. I love A Christmas Carol. The old movies like "It's A Wonderful Life" and "White Christmas" are my favorite to watch. Can't wait to get my Christmas tree and watch my new 6 month kitten climb it. Well, I'll try to get her not to, but it is inevitable.


----------



## MarilynVix

Again, I wouldn't have guessed they'd pass on two great books. I saw the Bright Lights book too, but really am not sure why it stands out or why it was picked over "A Fine Line" and "You Light Up My Life". It must be the data they get from the campaign. Again wishing I had that Kindle Press Magic Ball. *shakes head* I guess it really could be any of us picked or not. I have a feeling the next week may go by really slow.


----------



## stillmyheart

Since we're talking about where we live... I'm in north Florida. Lived here all my life. The last time it snowed here was in 1989... I was 3. I've only seen real, serious snow once in my life, when I was in upstate New York February before last when my grandfather passed away. I'd love to see some snow again here in Florida, even if it's just an inch or two, but I don't think it's gonna happen...


----------



## papercarver65

MarilynVix said:


> Can't wait to get my Christmas tree and watch my new 6 month kitten climb it. Well, I'll try to get her not to, but it is inevitable.


We have two 6-month old kittens as well! MAX (silky all black) and SIMONE (fuzzy gray tabby). My daughters each have a 3ft Christmas tree in their room and the kittens have a cat tree in the living room (cat toys hanging in lieu of ornaments). Santa will be putting the presents underneath the cat tree this year.


----------



## MarilynVix

stillmyheart said:


> Since we're talking about where we live... I'm in north Florida. Lived here all my life. The last time it snowed here was in 1989... I was 3. I've only seen real, serious snow once in my life, when I was in upstate New York February before last when my grandfather passed away. I'd love to see some snow again here in Florida, even if it's just an inch or two, but I don't think it's gonna happen...


I know how you feel about snow. The last time I saw snow here in the Silicon Valley, I was 8 years old. I remember being sad I had to go to school and couldn't play in it. My sister was 3, and could stay home and play in it. But no, I had to go to school. When I got to school, all the snow had been trampled on and played with by the other kids and was gone. It was a light dusting really. So, it didn't last.

The only way I can see snow is to go up to the Sierras and Lake Tahoe. I've skiied up there a couple of times, but I've mostly been a beginning skiier most of my life. A couple of years ago when I was visiting England, it was snowing in Northern England. Wasn't as deep as the Sierras, but I started doing my snow walk, where you dig your heal in to stop from slipping. At least, I've had enough experience that I wouldn't freak out if it did snow in the valley here. I haven't seen it in so long, it would be a treat. But I think because of global warming, those days might be over.

Nice to have regular bander with everyone on the board. Keeps those butterflies from the campaign from welling up.


----------



## MarilynVix

papercarver65 said:


> We have two 6-month old kittens as well! MAX (silky all black) and SIMONE (fuzzy gray tabby). My daughters each have a 3ft Christmas tree in their room and the kittens have a cat tree in the living room (cat toys hanging in lieu of ornaments). Santa will be putting the presents underneath the cat tree this year.


Hmm, cat tree is a good idea. But I don't think I have enough room in my small condo. Might consider it though. ;-)


----------



## stillmyheart

MarilynVix said:


> I know how you feel about snow. The last time I saw snow here in the Silicon Valley, I was 8 years old. I remember being sad I had to go to school and couldn't play in it. My sister was 3, and could stay home and play in it. But no, I had to go to school. When I got to school, all the snow had been trampled on and played with by the other kids and was gone. It was a light dusting really. So, it didn't last.
> 
> The only way I can see snow is to go up to the Sierras and Lake Tahoe. I've skiied up there a couple of times, but I've mostly been a beginning skiier most of my life. A couple of years ago when I was visiting England, it was snowing in Northern England. Wasn't as deep as the Sierras, but I started doing my snow walk, where you dig your heal in to stop from slipping. At least, I've had enough experience that I wouldn't freak out if it did snow in the valley here. I haven't seen it in so long, it would be a treat. But I think because of global warming, those days might be over.
> 
> Nice to have regular bander with everyone on the board. Keeps those butterflies from the campaign from welling up.


The last time I saw snow in general was back in April of this year, my mom and I went out to Colorado to visit my siblings over my birthday at the end of the month, and it actually snowed, I was pretty pleased. There just wasn't a whole lot of accumulation, but we did see those big fat flakes the day we left XD


----------



## MarilynVix

So, is it weird to be watching the last hour of my book on the Hot and Trending, Ending Soon, and Romance sections? I know I've only got about 45 minutes before the campaign ends. It almost feels like New Year's Eve, like I'm waiting for the ball to drop in Times Square. 

I actually did get things done today too and didn't just watch my campaign all day. I finished the blurb, uploaded and checked the final preview copy and pushed the button on my next novella that I wrote this last month during NaNo. So, that felt good. 

Feel like I should celebrate when the KS campaign ends. But what to do at midnight? (9pm PST time).


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

papercarver65 said:


> We have two 6-month old kittens as well! MAX (silky all black) and SIMONE (fuzzy gray tabby). My daughters each have a 3ft Christmas tree in their room and the kittens have a cat tree in the living room (cat toys hanging in lieu of ornaments). Santa will be putting the presents underneath the cat tree this year.


We also have a kitten. Not quite 6 months. I'm putting up the decorations this week and I expect general carnage!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Anita- sorry to hear about You Light Up My Life.  I do hope you plan to publish it.

I think we all have to keep in mind that we can't even guess what all the criteria are that KS is looking at.  In addition to campaign stats, I'm certain they are looking at which books are perhaps too similar to other selections they've made, for example, and which types of books are selling better.  Honestly, there's just no way to gauge how complex their system is. Having a good campaign and having a well-written book are certainly not all there is to it.  They certainly give one a chance, but that's not all there is to it.

Marilyn- It's just after midnight where I am, so I'll help you celebrate!  Huzzah!  Wishing you the best!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Descending has six days left.  I think I'll start freaking out now and avoid the rush.  I know it's a long shot.  My campaign stats have been weak, and I think my description is also weak.  I think the book is good, but I think most of the books I've checked out on KS have been good.  Bah Humbug!  I have six more days of this and then the wait begins. I've watched oodles of you all go through this, and now it's my turn.


----------



## MarilynVix

Just watched my campaign end. The party is over. Now, the long wait begins. *BIG SIGH*
I had two nomination spots open up. 
So, just voted for:
Descending
The Shadow Over Lone Oak

I'll have to wait for a spot to open up to be able to nominate more. 
Good luck to everyone that closed tonight! Looks like we're in a book group. *Crosses fingers for everyone*


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> How very true!
> I will be sticking around,too...no matter the outcome...Talking about the outcome...Oh, the joy of not knowing and checking your emails 23 times a day hehehehehehehehehe....


Just knowing that we're up next has me checking my emails throughout the day. Writing the next book distracts me, but only for a while lol


----------



## RaffertyBlack

MarilynVix said:


> Just watched my campaign end. The party is over. Now, the long wait begins. *BIG SIGH*
> I had two nomination spots open up.
> So, just voted for:
> Descending
> The Shadow Over Lone Oak
> 
> I'll have to wait for a spot to open up to be able to nominate more.
> Good luck to everyone that closed tonight! Looks like we're in a book group. *Crosses fingers for everyone*


Wishing you the very best of luck Marilyn! I have the top 3 on my list now


----------



## marissamarchan

MarilynVix said:


> So, is it weird to be watching the last hour of my book on the Hot and Trending, Ending Soon, and Romance sections? I know I've only got about 45 minutes before the campaign ends. It almost feels  like New Year's Eve, like I'm waiting for the ball to drop in Times Square.
> 
> I actually did get things done today too and didn't just watch my campaign all day. I finished the blurb, uploaded and checked the final preview copy and pushed the button on my next novella that I wrote this last month during NaNo. So, that felt good.
> 
> Feel like I should celebrate when the KS campaign ends. But what to do at midnight? (9pm PST time).


It is kinda weird not seeing you next to me in Romance category. What's even more weird is seeing I'm the last one and seeing my book in Ending Soon. I feel like crying.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Wow, the places we have lived 
Sorry to hear about the recent rejections...I still cannot believe TEN books have been chosen this month and it's only the 9th! I am starting to believe I chose the wrong month...If I felt I might have had a slight chance, now it has vanished...Oh, well...heads up till the last moment...My money is on Chameleons to make it the 11th book chosen *(Though I was sure 4 years trapped in my mind palace was going to be chosen and it wasnt).
Good luck to us all...Heading over to Kindle Scout now to update my nominations!
Have a great weekend everybody!!!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Good luck everyone! My fingers are crossed for you!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Wow, the places we have lived
> Sorry to hear about the recent rejections...I still cannot believe TEN books have been chosen this month and it's only the 9th! I am starting to believe I chose the wrong month...If I felt I might have had a slight chance, now it has vanished...Oh, well...heads up till the last moment...My money is on Chameleons to make it the 11th book chosen *(Though I was sure 4 years trapped in my mind palace was going to be chosen and it wasnt).
> Good luck to us all...Heading over to Kindle Scout now to update my nominations!
> Have a great weekend everybody!!!


The max amount of books they've selected in any given month in the past is 13. There's still room for more! You have a following & I don't. Jennifer Ortiz (Bright Lights) has a following. That might have contributed to her selection. I have great optimism that we'll both be selected. You never know what'll happen, but I believe we have a great chance


----------



## PZoro

overfiend said:


> Right now living in Canada though but I believe I was living pretty far from most people 2 years ago. Was working in the Maldives
> 
> P Zoro...I believe we were kind of neighbors once...in the past. I lived in Mauritius island for a while.


Oh! That's great. My next book in the series is set in Mauritania. Both Mauritius and Mauritania are beautiful spots for tourists.


----------



## PZoro

CRex896 said:


> Sorry to bump this thread, but as it pertains somewhat to my campaign...
> 
> As you can see from my thumbnail/avatar, I have a new cover! I think it really works great and pops much better than the old one (the one currently displayed in my campaign). Whenever I'm selected (or if, rather) this is what I'll be changing it to. Is it some crazy good professional design? No, but I paid less for it than I would have for a premade and it's at least as good as many of those. I'm so thankful to the guy I worked with on Fiverr for this cover (as well as the print version).
> 
> Also just wanted to say, with a week to go, I'm really looking forward to finishing this campaign. Win or lose, it's been a heck of an experience. You guys and your own experiences have helped keep me sane during the process. Thank you.


I liked your old cover, but I also love this one. It is alive and promises good things to come. Bravo!


----------



## JennyOBrien

George and Anita, really very sorry for both of you, that email sucks. 
When you're ready come and join us on the alumni thread.


----------



## George Stratford

Ah well! The fat lady has sung, and the curtain has come down rather disappointingly on my little campaign. So now it's time for dusting myself off and finding a new stage. Thank you so much to everyone who nominated A Fine Line, and for the consoling messages since the result was announced. I'm so glad I gave KS a shot and joined in with this board; meeting some of you people has been a brilliant experience. For the record, my final stats were 200 hours H&T and 1.4k visits. Not exactly earth-shattering, but some books have been selected with less so once again it poses the question: Just how important are these figures in the overall picture? Maybe someone should plant a bug in KS HQ to find out? Hey, that could almost be the storyline for a novel in itself. Kindlegate - investigative journalist seeks the truth behind publishing's most secretive process. Ha ha, only joking. You definitely do not bite the hand that feeds you.

So what about my new stage? I'm anticipating that A Fine Line will be available as a kindle title within a week or so. I'll keep you posted with the link when it's all set up. Meanwhile, the very best of luck to all of you still on the campaign trail. Descending and The Shadow of Lone Oak are my latest nominations.


----------



## marissamarchan

ONE DAY LEFT! Every morning, since I joined here, I checked to make sure I’ve nominated the top three books on Steve’s list. I cannot believe the time has come that I am finally on top of the list. It means I am closer to not seeing my book on Kindle Scout again and the dreadful waiting to hear the result of my hard work. Time flies when you’re having fun. 

I’ve decided to nominate my own book only so I could see it listed on my Scout Profile along with the books I’ve nominated.

My current nominations are: 

My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears

It was a stressful but enjoyable 30-day campaign, but I’m glad I was able to support everyone’s campaign as well. Regardless if my book is selected or not, one thing is for sure. I’m already a winner. If I didn’t enter my book on Kindle Scout, I would have never met all the wonderful people here. 

Please don’t forget to nominate my book. As always, thank you for the support. I appreciate that very much.


----------



## Kay7979

MarilynVix said:


> Again, I wouldn't have guessed they'd pass on two great books. I saw the Bright Lights book too, but really am not sure why it stands out or why it was picked over "A Fine Line" and "You Light Up My Life".


I agree, some of the editorial choices baffle me.


----------



## Kay7979

JennyOBrien said:


> George and Anita, really very sorry for both of you, that email sucks.
> When you're ready come and join us on the alumni thread.


Yes very sorry that both of these books weren't chosen. Please come share your insights and tips with the rest of us on the post-Kindle Scout thread.


----------



## Used To Be BH

marissamarchan said:


> ONE DAY LEFT! Every morning, since I joined here, I checked to make sure I've nominated the top three books on Steve's list. I cannot believe the time has come that I am finally on top of the list. It means I am closer to not seeing my book on Kindle Scout again and the dreadful waiting to hear the result of my hard work. Time flies when you're having fun.
> 
> I've decided to nominate my own book only so I could see it listed on my Scout Profile along with the books I've nominated.
> 
> My current nominations are:
> 
> My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
> Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> 
> It was a stressful but enjoyable 30-day campaign, but I'm glad I was able to support everyone's campaign as well. Regardless if my book is selected or not, one thing is for sure. I'm already a winner. If I didn't enter my book on Kindle Scout, I would have never met all the wonderful people here.
> 
> Please don't forget to nominate my book. As always, thank you for the support. I appreciate that very much.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Try not to stress too much as the process continues.

I feel the same way about the people I've met here. I think most people do.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I agree, some of the editorial choices baffle me.


Me, too, though to be fair, we'd have to read the entire text of all the books as they (hopefully) do to really know what they're up to.

When I was filling out my KS survey after my campaign ended, I suggested some minimal feedback to authors (two or three sentences at most) to explain why a book wasn't picked, or perhaps even a checklist. My thought was that if we knew our rejected book was close, it would be worth submitting another book. On the other hand, if the editors were thinking, "Wow, this guy really needs a writing class," then submitting again, at least in the short term, would be silly. If the editors liked the writing but thought that particular book wasn't as marketable, that would send the message to try a different genre or approach on the next submission.

Yes, I know trad publishers don't do that, but it was worth suggesting to a company that's essentially piloting a new model. I pointed out that giving authors enough information to inform their decision about subsequent submissions might make the editors' job a little easier. Do they really want the person they think needs a writing class submitting over and over and over? Do they really want a brilliant writer repeatedly submitting things they don't think they can market? Do they really want to lose any chance of getting another submission from someone who almost made it? (We've seen some people disappear completely after the rejection.) A little guidance to writers might improve the submissions significantly, at least from their point of view.

Those of us who are rejected have to remember that the process is inherently somewhat subjective. One rejection is no reason to feel bad about our writing. After all, a different set of editors might have given us a different answer, and books that don't make the cut can still be good sellers. Mine so far has been my best selling book to date.


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Try not to stress too much as the process continues.
> 
> I feel the same way about the people I've met here. I think most people do.


Thanks, Bill. No, I am not stressing . . . anymore. lol We have a very good support group here. Thanks to everyone's input, I was able to create a plan for my next action, just in case. Whatever happens, win or lose, I know I am not alone because I have you guys and I appreciate that. So, good luck to all of us and just keep on writing. Happy weekend!


----------



## AnitaLouise

As most of you already know, "Just the Way You Are" will not be published by Kindle Press. While I'm disappointed, it's okay. I haven't been writing all that long and this was my first shot at anything other than self-publishing - which I'll be doing very soon.

The good news is I've met some great people and learned quite a bit about promotion and plan to use what I've learned to (hopefully) gain more readers for this book and my others as well.

Sincere thanks to everyone for your support and feedback. It would have been a much more challenging experience both during the campaign and now that I didn't get the results I'd hoped for. I'll continue to nominate books from this group as well as continue to grow as a writer and marketer.

I totally agree with you, Bill Hiatt, feedback - even a few words - would be very helpful. It would be nice to know if I'm at least on the right track and not out in left field.

Just added "Descending" and "The Shadow Over Lone Oak" to my nominations. Both excerpts are excellent in my opinion.


----------



## DLBarton

Just nominated "My Runaway Bride". 

Great campaign, Marissa! Wishing you the best of luck!

Doug


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Hey guys, sitting here writing Greek Island Mystery #5, keeping busy, 'enjoying' the waiting game!
Btw, as we are in 'nominating' mode, my book DEATH OF A BRIDE (Greek Island Mystery #3) was chosen as one of the best indie mysteries of 2016 by ReadFreely. Now, people can vote for the best. If you don't mind me asking for a kind vote, here's the link: http://www.readfree.ly/vote-50-best-indie-books-2016-mysterythriller/
It is a great page for authors and readers. They have an option to promote your book for free, so check it out.


----------



## SG

Sorry, George and Anita, that your books weren't chosen. I was hoping for some more blues on my list, but yeah we'll never know how they pick the ones they pick. All we can do is run the best campaign we can without losing sanity and hope our book fits into their criteria.

Luke: Voted


----------



## marissamarchan

DLBarton said:


> Just nominated "My Runaway Bride".
> 
> Great campaign, Marissa! Wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> Doug


Thanks Doug. I appreciate that.


----------



## marissamarchan

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Hey guys, sitting here writing Greek Island Mystery #5, keeping busy, 'enjoying' the waiting game!
> Btw, as we are in 'nominating' mode, my book DEATH OF A BRIDE (Greek Island Mystery #3) was chosen as one of the best indie mysteries of 2016 by ReadFreely. Now, people can vote for the best. If you don't mind me asking for a kind vote, here's the link: http://www.readfree.ly/vote-50-best-indie-books-2016-mysterythriller/
> It is a great page for authors and readers. They have an option to promote your book for free, so check it out.


Done. Good luck Luke.


----------



## Matthew Speak

marissamarchan said:


> ONE DAY LEFT! Every morning, since I joined here, I checked to make sure I've nominated the top three books on Steve's list. I cannot believe the time has come that I am finally on top of the list. It means I am closer to not seeing my book on Kindle Scout again and the dreadful waiting to hear the result of my hard work. Time flies when you're having fun.
> 
> Please don't forget to nominate my book. As always, thank you for the support. I appreciate that very much.


Good luck Marissa! You're in the homestretch. I'll go and nominate yours now! I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## AnitaLouise

sgbasu said:


> Sorry, George and Anita, that your books weren't chosen. I was hoping for some more blues on my list, but yeah we'll never know how they pick the ones they pick. All we can do is run the best campaign we can without losing sanity and hope our book fits into their criteria.
> 
> Luke: Voted


Thanks. It's all good.


----------



## Kay7979

Several folks on this thread said they filled out the survey and asked for feedback about rejections. I like the idea but I don't think we'll ever see it. I've heard people say that the editors would be opening themselves up to arguments, if not death threats, and there is some truth to that. Some authors don't deal well with rejection.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AnitaLouise said:


> As most of you already know, "Just the Way You Are" will not be published by Kindle Press. While I'm disappointed, it's okay. I haven't been writing all that long and this was my first shot at anything other than self-publishing - which I'll be doing very soon.
> 
> The good news is I've met some great people and learned quite a bit about promotion and plan to use what I've learned to (hopefully) gain more readers for this book and my others as well.
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone for your support and feedback. It would have been a much more challenging experience both during the campaign and now that I didn't get the results I'd hoped for. I'll continue to nominate books from this group as well as continue to grow as a writer and marketer.
> 
> I totally agree with you, Bill Hiatt, feedback - even a few words - would be very helpful. It would be nice to know if I'm at least on the right track and not out in left field.
> 
> Just added "Descending" and "The Shadow Over Lone Oak" to my nominations. Both excerpts are excellent in my opinion.


Thank you for the nomination, Anita, and I'm looking forward to when your book is available.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kay7979 said:


> Several folks on this thread said they filled out the survey and asked for feedback about rejections. I like the idea but I don't think we'll ever see it. I've heard people say that the editors would be opening themselves up to arguments, if not death threats, and there is some truth to that. Some authors don't deal well with rejection.


Agreed. I think this is the reason many agents and publishers have gone to a no response means no stance and are reluctant to give any sort of feedback. There are a lot of green writers submitting material and they have perhaps not been exposed to crit enough to develop a thicker skin. There are certainly more experienced writers who react the same way. It takes a bit of time and practice to accept crit graciously and to learn from the suggestions.

Unless places like Kindle Scout set up an email that can't be replied to to send a few words of crit, I don't think it will ever happen. Even then, they'd get arguments at their other contact addresses.


----------



## marissamarchan

speakmatt said:


> Good luck Marissa! You're in the homestretch. I'll go and nominate yours now! I hope it goes well for you.


Thanks so much. Count me in to support you as well. Good luck.


----------



## Matthew Speak

marissamarchan said:


> Thanks so much. Count me in to support you as well. Good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

I'm in shock...my 'partner in crime' Chameleons got rejected! Im starting to believe KS does not give a crap about stats. It is just a hoax to bring to them page views/traffic, people that will review and/or buy books and of course authors to submit their books. How can you reject a book that was nearly all the time on the Hot list and had over 7000 views? It also had a cover that would sell to its crowd and a wicked tagline and blurb!
Signed: Disappointed, p*ssed-off Greek author


----------



## jcarter

Just popping in to say hi. I'm still around and nominating. Also, I just wanted to say how grateful I am for this forum. I had never posted to any forums like this prior to entering Kindle Scout, and I never imagined meeting so many kind, talented, helpful people all in one place. I've learned so much here!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I'm in shock...my 'partner in crime' Chameleons got rejected! Im starting to believe KS does not give a crap about stats. It is just a hoax to bring to them page views/traffic, people that will review and/or buy books and of course authors to submit their books. How can you reject a book that was nearly all the time on the Hot list and had over 7000 views? Is also had a cover that would sell to its crowd and a wicked tagline and blurb?
> Signed: Disappointed, p*ssed-off Greek author


LOL thanks Luke! I'm neutral on the rejection because I've truly enjoyed the experience. Maybe next time I'll write a vampire novel. Those seem to be trending all the time. Good luck on Murder on Display! I think they saved room for yours ☺☺


----------



## jcarter

RaffertyBlack said:


> LOL thanks Luke! I'm neutral on the rejection because I've truly enjoyed the experience. Maybe next time I'll write a vampire novel. Those seem to be trending all the time. Good luck on Murder on Display! I think they saved room for yours ☺☺


I'm sorry to hear about the books that recently weren't chosen. There is so much talent here!

It really would be something if KS gave some feedback--although, like others here, I understand why they don't. Still, I know I've spent hours wondering how those decisions are made. And as writers, I bet most of us play out a thousand possibilities. After all, that's what we do! And not knowing just keeps us wondering.


----------



## MarilynVix

RaffertyBlack said:


> LOL thanks Luke! I'm neutral on the rejection because I've truly enjoyed the experience. Maybe next time I'll write a vampire novel. Those seem to be trending all the time. Good luck on Murder on Display! I think they saved room for yours ☺☺


I was totally shocked this morning too. Some really hot books are getting rejected. I know there is the question, "Does it fit with the previous catalog question?" and I thought Chameleon had checks all the way down the list. WOW! I'm stunned! Mind blown!

Of course, just put it out yourself Rafferty, and I think you're going to make a killing in sales. At least you know the stats for your book. People are drawn to it. But you're right. All you can do is say, "I ran a good campaign. Gave it the ole' college try." That you did Rafferty, that you did.


----------



## MarilynVix

So, now that my campaign has ended, I can report on my final stats. I can't believe the 30 days is finally up. I guess the hard part starts now.
I had 259 Hot and Trending Hours out of 720. 1,625 page views total. Internal traffic was 44% vs. 56% external traffic. My top 3 traffic directing traffic sites to KS were Facebook, Headtalker, and Kboards. I had some traffic from my website/blog, email list, and Bookgrow. My novel was H & T for the first 11 days, dropped to 0 in the middle with only a spike when I did a Headtalker campaign, and then went back to H & T 5 days before. 

I really wish I had the stats for how many nominations I got. But I could tell from FB messages from my followers there, they were nominating. I had several all excited about the new book and wanting to buy it now. So, at least, I know there will be a following if things don't work out. 

I'm remaining positive. I know this is going to be a hard time waiting. I'm going to distract myself by promoting my new novella, "Thankful In Vegas" and enjoy the holiday party I'm going to on Saturday. I feel like I kept my sanity and kept writing through all of this, even planning the sequel to "Everything For Love". Since I'm a pantser, it mulls around in my head for awhile until it's time to explode out. 

Good luck to all of my fellow writers that I shared this experience with. I'm hoping at least some of us make it. I feel like I just auditioned for a play, and all my friends are waiting to see what parts we got. Flashback to growing up as a theater kid. I lived the show "Glee", to a point. Though, I did have a lot of my friends move to New York to try and make it. Some are still there.

Take care, and I'll see you all on the board. I'll still be nominating from choices on the list. Too much good reading to pass up.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Me, too, though to be fair, we'd have to read the entire text of all the books as they (hopefully) do to really know what they're up to.
> 
> When I was filling out my KS survey after my campaign ended, I suggested some minimal feedback to authors (two or three sentences at most) to explain why a book wasn't picked, or perhaps even a checklist. My thought was that if we knew our rejected book was close, it would be worth submitting another book. On the other hand, if the editors were thinking, "Wow, this guy really needs a writing class," then submitting again, at least in the short term, would be silly. If the editors liked the writing but thought that particular book wasn't as marketable, that would send the message to try a different genre or approach on the next submission.
> 
> Yes, I know trad publishers don't do that, but it was worth suggesting to a company that's essentially piloting a new model. I pointed out that giving authors enough information to inform their decision about subsequent submissions might make the editors' job a little easier. Do they really want the person they think needs a writing class submitting over and over and over? Do they really want a brilliant writer repeatedly submitting things they don't think they can market? Do they really want to lose any chance of getting another submission from someone who almost made it? (We've seen some people disappear completely after the rejection.) A little guidance to writers might improve the submissions significantly, at least from their point of view.
> 
> Those of us who are rejected have to remember that the process is inherently somewhat subjective. One rejection is no reason to feel bad about our writing. After all, a different set of editors might have given us a different answer, and books that don't make the cut can still be good sellers. Mine so far has been my best selling book to date.


Interestingly I suggested something similar Bill! But I did suggest making it more general so telling authors if the reason they weren't selected was plot based, editing, writing style etc...

...still I doubt they would. At the end of the day they must have targets to reach and that they can't exceed, so some books are probably rejected out of pure bad luck. Not that they'd ever admit that!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

RaffertyBlack said:


> LOL thanks Luke! I'm neutral on the rejection because I've truly enjoyed the experience. Maybe next time I'll write a vampire novel. Those seem to be trending all the time. Good luck on Murder on Display! I think they saved room for yours ☺☺


I can't believe they didn't pick it, sorry Rafferty! But I know how you're feeling! Even after a month I'm still feeling kind of neutral about being rejected, probably because I feel I've gained so much from the process regardless!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

RaffertyBlack said:


> LOL thanks Luke! I'm neutral on the rejection because I've truly enjoyed the experience. Maybe next time I'll write a vampire novel. Those seem to be trending all the time. Good luck on Murder on Display! I think they saved room for yours ☺☺


I can't believe they didn't pick it, sorry Rafferty! But I know how you're feeling! Even after a month I'm still feeling kind of neutral about being rejected, probably because I feel I've gained so much from the process regardless!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rafferty- So surprised you didn't get selected.  You had a great campaign.  I haven't a doubt that you will be very successful selling it regardless.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I'm in what looks to be my third day of 24 hour H&T, but I won't know for sure until 4am.  I wish I could have got there sooner.  I know that having a successful campaign doesn't mean you'll get picked, but my overall stats are pretty sad.  I'm hoping this last push will at least get them up to not completely awful.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Sorry to hear about _Chameleons_. I thought it was a shoe in. But its stats were so good that i bet self-publishing it will see pretty great results.

Also, seems like there's lots of folks here nominating _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_. Thank you! I am eternally grateful.

Havent seen any results from my short story idea yet but im waiting on Aurhor Central to update.

Like you guys, seeing some of these books with crazy campaign stats not being selected makes me think there's some kind of quota or that they already knew which ones they preferred before it was over.

Good luck tp everyone still in review/in campaign.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

lauramg_1406 said:


> I can't believe they didn't pick it, sorry Rafferty! But I know how you're feeling! Even after a month I'm still feeling kind of neutral about being rejected, probably because I feel I've gained so much from the process regardless!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Rafferty- So surprised you didn't get selected. You had a great campaign. I haven't a doubt that you will be very successful selling it regardless.


Thank you! Knowing that I put my best foot forward, I'm still jolly about the experience. I learned alot. Met some wonderful people!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

CRex896 said:


> Sorry to hear about _Chameleons_. I thought it was a shoe in. But its stats were so good that i bet self-publishing it will see pretty great results.
> 
> Also, seems like there's lots of folks here nominating _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_. Thank you! I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Havent seen any results from my short story idea yet but im waiting on Aurhor Central to update.
> 
> Like you guys, seeing some of these books with crazy campaign stats not being selected makes me think there's some kind of quota or that they already knew which ones they preferred before it was over.
> 
> Good luck tp everyone still in review/in campaign.


Thank you! I definitely nominated you. I'll continue nominating from the list. Good luck on your campaign. Great new cover!


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear about Chameleons, Rafferty. But I'm sure with the kind of exposure you created for your book during the campaign, it's going to have a fantastic run on its own.


----------



## Matthew Speak

CRex896 said:


> Like you guys, seeing some of these books with crazy campaign stats not being selected makes me think there's some kind of quota or that they already knew which ones they preferred before it was over.
> 
> Good luck tp everyone still in review/in campaign.


Yeah, I'm sure if they recently signed a few books similar to each other, it plays a part in their decision-making going forward. Unfortunately, they don't offer any kind of wish list; it would make things a lot easier if they did. I mean, we're talking about a month-long campaign here for a book that might not get picked up, simply because they already have enough of those kinds of stories. If an author waited six months, that might not be the case. Giving a way to time these things properly would be a good idea.

Of course, this is all speculation. Maybe they have a host of other reasons for rejecting a book, regardless of its stats. But it's nice to see the authors still feeling relatively positive about the experience. I just started my campaign, and I have to say it is pretty fun!


----------



## papercarver65

RaffertyBlack said:


> LOL thanks Luke! I'm neutral on the rejection because I've truly enjoyed the experience. Maybe next time I'll write a vampire novel. Those seem to be trending all the time. Good luck on Murder on Display! I think they saved room for yours ☺☺


Ah Rafferty sorry to read the news. I had my fingers crossed tight for you. Count me as a future purchaser.

I dropped off H&T today exactly one week into my campaign. Knew it wouldn't last but I did enjoy telling my kids every morning "Hey your mama's still hot and trending." LOL


----------



## RaffertyBlack

papercarver65 said:


> Ah Rafferty sorry to read the news. I had my fingers crossed tight for you. Count me as a future purchaser.
> 
> I dropped off H&T today exactly one week into my campaign. Knew it wouldn't last but I did enjoy telling my kids every morning "Hey your mama's still hot and trending." LOL


Aahhh yes, it's an awesome feeling! Thank you for the support. Your campaign is doing very well so far. Keep up the great work! I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

sgbasu said:


> Sorry to hear about Chameleons, Rafferty. But I'm sure with the kind of exposure you created for your book during the campaign, it's going to have a fantastic run on its own.


Thank you. I truly appreciate it. Good luck with The Eternity Prophecy!


----------



## JennyOBrien

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thank you. I truly appreciate it. Good luck with The Eternity Prophecy!


Rafferty, I'm truly shocked. Remember to let us know when you publish as there's a few here lining up. Best wishes Jenny


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whoops!

I completely forgot to put the list up yesterday. My apologies. Things have been hectic lately.

Now let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan
5 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
5 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
5 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
7 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
7 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
8 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
13 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
15 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
16 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
16 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
16 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
19 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
21 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
26 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
26 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

RaffertyBlack said:


> I learned alot. Met some wonderful people!


How is it even possible Chameleons wasn't selected? 
You'll do great on your own. Bright side: more profit and all that advertising from KS. (There has to be a few, right?)


----------



## Used To Be BH

RaffertyBlack said:


> LOL thanks Luke! I'm neutral on the rejection because I've truly enjoyed the experience. Maybe next time I'll write a vampire novel. Those seem to be trending all the time. Good luck on Murder on Display! I think they saved room for yours ☺☺


Luke isn't the only one in shock. I really thought yours was a no-brainer. I'm sure when you release the book, its sales will make the KS editors regret their choice.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Joynell Schultz said:


> How is it even possible Chameleons wasn't selected?
> You'll do great on your own. Bright side: more profit and all that advertising from KS. (There has to be a few, right?)


I think you're absolutely right. Really good KS stats probably do translate into sales. My stats are not as good as Rafferty's, but I do seem to be doing better with this release than with any of my others.


----------



## marissamarchan

Steve Vernon said:


> Whoops!
> 
> I completely forgot to put the list up yesterday. My apologies. Things have been hectic lately.
> 
> Now let's get on with this list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  My Runaway Bride by Marissa Marchan




LAST DAY!!!

It feels like this is my last meal before execution. That's all I am going to say.


----------



## Used To Be BH

marissamarchan said:


> LAST DAY!!!
> 
> It feels like this is my last meal before execution. That's all I am going to say.


I'm sure it won't be that bad! You may get selected. Even if you don't, the KS exposure can help your eventual release.


----------



## Misfit

Sorry to hear about Chameleons. I'm sure you'll have success with your release, and I'll be looking forward to it.

My nominations
My Runaway Bride

Added
Descending
The Shadow Over Lone Oak


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...
First inner voice: Okay, Luke...STOP checking...it's the freaking weekend...give it a rest...
Second inner voice: No, keep checking, you know you can't help it 
Third inner voice: LOL
Fourth inner voice: Quiet down. I'm writing over here...


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sure it won't be that bad! You may get selected. Even if you don't, the KS exposure can help your eventual release.


Thanks, Bill. No, it's just that the word last day means, well, you know, last day. Just have a lot of mixed feelings about it like I'm boarding a plane and saying goodbye to my best friend. Go figure! How crazy is that?


----------



## jcarter

Luke Christodoulou said:


> In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...
> First inner voice: Okay, Luke...STOP checking...it's the freaking weekend...give it a rest...
> Second inner voice: No, keep checking, you know you can't help it
> Third inner voice: LOL
> Fourth inner voice: Quiet down. I'm writing over here...


During my campaign, I never imagined that waiting for the yes/no could be worse than the actual campaign--but it was! I kept thinking it felt like being a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa, except that there was a really good possibility that Santa was going to fill my stocking with coal.

Fingers crossed for you. I think some decisions have come through on the weekends, so you never know--you could get good news today!


----------



## marissamarchan

Luke Christodoulou said:


> In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...
> First inner voice: Okay, Luke...STOP checking...it's the freaking weekend...give it a rest...
> Second inner voice: No, keep checking, you know you can't help it
> Third inner voice: LOL
> Fourth inner voice: Quiet down. I'm writing over here...


Touch Sensitive was under review for 13 days if I'm not mistaken while others had been rejected. Until, eventually, it was accepted. So it's a good sign for you. There is still hope. Unless your book is too long and they haven't finish reading it yet. Lol just kidding. Just want to put a smile on your face.


----------



## George Stratford

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thank you! Knowing that I put my best foot forward, I'm still jolly about the experience. I learned alot. Met some wonderful people!


I'm really disappointed for you as well, Rafferty. There's been some truly astonishing decisions lately. Now just prove them wrong by getting yourself a best-seller.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Going over the past selection list, I find it difficult to discern any kind of patterns. Most have great covers, but I saw some stinkers too. Genres are all over the place with no apparent preferences. There's not even any picks that necessarily scream originality or newfound niche. There are great, underused ideas as well as cliches and tropes.

Best I can tell, they just go with books they like. The only thing stats might sway is a book they're on the fence about.

So, what I'm saying is that I can't make heads or tails of their decision-making. (shrugs)


----------



## Matthew Speak

This may have been answered a million times on here, but I haven't found it. If so, I apologize. But does anyone know how many views you need to put a book on Hot and Trending? Will a big first few days carry you over for a while, or do you need to stay consistent each day?

I've had 2.4K views in the first three days, but that number is obviously trending downward as most of my social media connections see my posts. How quickly do you see people fall off of H&T?


----------



## lauramg_1406

Luke Christodoulou said:


> In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...
> First inner voice: Okay, Luke...STOP checking...it's the freaking weekend...give it a rest...
> Second inner voice: No, keep checking, you know you can't help it
> Third inner voice: LOL
> Fourth inner voice: Quiet down. I'm writing over here...


This is far too relatable! Fingers crossed for you!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## stillmyheart

speakmatt said:


> This may have been answered a million times on here, but I haven't found it. If so, I apologize. But does anyone know how many views you need to put a book on Hot and Trending? Will a big first few days carry you over for a while, or do you need to stay consistent each day?
> 
> I've had 2.4K views in the first three days, but that number is obviously trending downward as most of my social media connections see my posts. How quickly do you see people fall off of H&T?


H&T isn't just based on views, it's a combination of things, so there's really no telling what makes a book stay on or fall off. I was on for a solid 4 and a half days straight right at the beginning of my campaign, and then I pretty much plummeted off, with only a few blips here and there, until the last two and a half days of my campaign. I think that's about average for most people. Some people manage to stay in for almost their entire campaign, but I think the average is people get in for the first few days, then fall off until the last few days, when they show up in the "Ending Soon" category.

Put _Runaway Bride_ in my noms today, good luck!


----------



## Matthew Speak

stillmyheart said:


> H&T isn't just based on views, it's a combination of things, so there's really no telling what makes a book stay on or fall off. I was on for a solid 4 and a half days straight right at the beginning of my campaign, and then I pretty much plummeted off, with only a few blips here and there, until the last two and a half days of my campaign. I think that's about average for most people. Some people manage to stay in for almost their entire campaign, but I think the average is people get in for the first few days, then fall off until the last few days, when they show up in the "Ending Soon" category.
> 
> Put _Runaway Bride_ in my noms today, good luck!


Ah, I see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## marissamarchan

stillmyheart said:


> H&T isn't just based on views, it's a combination of things, so there's really no telling what makes a book stay on or fall off. I was on for a solid 4 and a half days straight right at the beginning of my campaign, and then I pretty much plummeted off, with only a few blips here and there, until the last two and a half days of my campaign. I think that's about average for most people. Some people manage to stay in for almost their entire campaign, but I think the average is people get in for the first few days, then fall off until the last few days, when they show up in the "Ending Soon" category.
> 
> Put _Runaway Bride_ in my noms today, good luck!


Thanks for the nom. Really appreciate that.


----------



## George Stratford

Phew! Now that the stress of the campaign is all over (for me, at least) if anyone is interested, I've now got A FINE LINE out as a kindle. If you are still undecided about the book, a much longer sample of the beginning is available on the Amazon pages. Here's the link.

A Fine Line

Once again, a huge big thank you to everyone who took the trouble to look at the book on KS and nominate it. Some things just aren't meant to be, I guess. As I've already said to previous authors who didn't make the cut, 'onwards and upwards'. It's now time to for me to act on my own words.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

JennyOBrien said:


> Rafferty, I'm truly shocked. Remember to let us know when you publish as there's a few here lining up. Best wishes Jenny


I most certainly will Jenny. As of today, Kensington Books has expressed interest in publishing it. I'll await their response. Hopefully with more patience than I had with the KS campaign LOL


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Joynell Schultz said:


> How is it even possible Chameleons wasn't selected?
> You'll do great on your own. Bright side: more profit and all that advertising from KS. (There has to be a few, right?)


I'm guessing that it just wasn't the right fit for their catalogue at the moment. They've passed up on alot of great books but those books get published and as readers, we love them and buy them anyway. Great exposure. Thank you so much!! I purchased my copy of LL&C back when I got the email. Hopefully that helped your ratings. I'll be sure to post my review this weekend


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Bill Hiatt said:


> Luke isn't the only one in shock. I really thought yours was a no-brainer. I'm sure when you release the book, its sales will make the KS editors regret their choice.


I truly appreciate the confidence you had in my work. It was fun! It's been a fun time all around. Working on the second in the series. Crazy that when I wrote it, it was a stand alone. During the campaign, it grew inside of my mind. So great things have come from this.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...
> First inner voice: Okay, Luke...STOP checking...it's the freaking weekend...give it a rest...
> Second inner voice: No, keep checking, you know you can't help it
> Third inner voice: LOL
> Fourth inner voice: Quiet down. I'm writing over here...


I'm so confident that Murder on Display will be selected. I can't even imagine an alternative. It's part of a series and you have a great following. You've got this!!! We launched our campaigns on the same day and they booted me quickly LOL. So, they're definitely saving yours for selection


----------



## RaffertyBlack

George Stratford said:


> Phew! Now that the stress of the campaign is all over (for me, at least) if anyone is interested, I've now got A FINE LINE out as a kindle. If you are still undecided about the book, a much longer sample of the beginning is available on the Amazon pages. Here's the link.
> 
> A Fine Line
> 
> Once again, a huge big thank you to everyone who took the trouble to look at the book on KS and nominate it. Some things just aren't meant to be, I guess. As I've already said to previous authors who didn't make the cut, 'onwards and upwards'. It's now time to for me to act on my own words.


I think I popped A Fine Line's review cherry on Amazon LOL. Good luck with future sales. See you on the other side!


----------



## George Stratford

RaffertyBlack said:


> I think I popped A Fine Line's review cherry on Amazon LOL. Good luck with future sales. See you on the other side!


Thanks a bunch for that Rafferty. Good luck on your future sales as well. Let's show KS what they missed out on!


----------



## JennyOBrien

George Stratford said:


> Phew! Now that the stress of the campaign is all over (for me, at least) if anyone is interested, I've now got A FINE LINE out as a kindle. If you are still undecided about the book, a much longer sample of the beginning is available on the Amazon pages. Here's the link.
> 
> A Fine Line
> 
> Once again, a huge big thank you to everyone who took the trouble to look at the book on KS and nominate it. Some things just aren't meant to be, I guess. As I've already said to previous authors who didn't make the cut, 'onwards and upwards'. It's now time to for me to act on my own words.
> ith it


George good for you. I've just picked up but prob won't get to read until Christmas.

Rafferty, there is indeed life after KS, good luck w


----------



## AnitaLouise

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I'm in shock...my 'partner in crime' Chameleons got rejected! Im starting to believe KS does not give a crap about stats. It is just a hoax to bring to them page views/traffic, people that will review and/or buy books and of course authors to submit their books. How can you reject a book that was nearly all the time on the Hot list and had over 7000 views? It also had a cover that would sell to its crowd and a wicked tagline and blurb!
> Signed: Disappointed, p*ssed-off Greek author


I totally agree!  Getting the "thanks but no thank" email is the last thing you should have received, Rafferty. I was as close to100% sure that "Chameleons" would be selected as possible without being in on the decision. I wonder if the # of books already selected had any bearing on the decision.


----------



## AnitaLouise

FYI, "You Light Up My Life" is now available on Amazon. Reviews welcomed.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

AnitaLouise said:


> I totally agree!  Getting the "thanks but no thank" email is the last thing you should have received, Rafferty. I was as close to100% sure that "Chameleons" would be selected as possible without being in on the decision. I wonder if the # of books already selected had any bearing on the decision.


Luke & I thought the same. It made us nervous. Apparently there's some truth to it. How much, I'll probably never know. I'll be picking up your book soon. Good luck!


----------



## DLBarton

Rafferty,

Your amazing attitude has made me examine my own attitude in regards to rejection (something that we all face in this business). For that, I thank you!!

All the best!
Doug


----------



## ChrisLambert

stillmyheart said:
 

> H&T isn't just based on views, it's a combination of things, so there's really no telling what makes a book stay on or fall off. I was on for a solid 4 and a half days straight right at the beginning of my campaign, and then I pretty much plummeted off, with only a few blips here and there, until the last two and a half days of my campaign. I think that's about average for most people. Some people manage to stay in for almost their entire campaign, but I think the average is people get in for the first few days, then fall off until the last few days, when they show up in the "Ending Soon" category.
> 
> Put _Runaway Bride_ in my noms today, good luck!


I'm finding that when I spend half an hour IM'ing facebook friends that gets me back onto the hotlist. Then another half hour later in the day posting in fb groups and elsewhere keeps me there. I'm running facebook ads and getting 5 - 7 clicks a day, which isn't really worth it except I have demographics of the people who've clicked through.

I'm also finding no relationship at all between page views and hours on the hotlist.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

marissamarchan said:


> LAST DAY!!!
> 
> It feels like this is my last meal before execution. That's all I am going to say.


I'm starting to get that feeling myself! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

DLBarton said:


> Rafferty,
> 
> Your amazing attitude has made me examine my own attitude in regards to rejection (something that we all face in this business). For that, I thank you!!
> 
> All the best!
> Doug


Thanks Doug! Maybe I'm just an obliviously jolly person. But the last thing I want is to be pulled out of my element by a subjective rejection. We're all great at what we do. But we're not going to be the right fit everywhere we go. I'm okay with that


----------



## marissamarchan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm starting to get that feeling myself! Fingers crossed for you!


Thank you, my friend. Fingers crossed for u as well. Well, I only have less than 30 minutes before they remove my book on the list. What to do, what to do now? Lol


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ChrisLambert said:


> I'm finding that when I spend half an hour IM'ing facebook friends that gets me back onto the hotlist. Then another half hour later in the day posting in fb groups and elsewhere keeps me there. I'm running facebook ads and getting 5 - 7 clicks a day, which isn't really worth it except I have demographics of the people who've clicked through.
> 
> I'm also finding no relationship at all between page views and hours on the hotlist.


Page views certainly are not the only factor. Nominations are certainly a factor, and it's been suggested that time spent on the page may be one. Raitings and comments might factor in.

For example, two days ago I only had 31 page views, but most were from my fanfic readers, who I suspect read the entire excerpt, rated, and probably commented. That 31 views had me hot and trending all 24 hours. This leads me to suspect that how long folks spend on the page and what they do there has more weight than page views.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I have the top three nominations up.  C. J. Sears, P. Zoro, and myself.  Hey, we came into this together and we're counting down together.  Fingers crossed for all three of us!


----------



## Gregorio

My Kindle Scout experience was similar to some of those here. My first book was H&T for the first 5 days, then nothing for three weeks. At the very end, it was back on H&T for a couple of days. My second book didn't make the H&T at all until the very end, for about 2 days. However, both books were selected for publication. How well you write and tell a story is apparently the most important factor. As it should be.


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I have the top three nominations up. C. J. Sears, P. Zoro, and myself. Hey, we came into this together and we're counting down together. Fingers crossed for all three of us!


Agreed. Fingers crossed. Whether we're on a sinking ship or about to be land ho, we're going out together!


----------



## James Ward

Gregorio said:


> My Kindle Scout experience was similar to some of those here. My first book was H&T for the first 5 days, then nothing for three weeks. At the very end, it was back on H&T for a couple of days. My second book didn't make the H&T at all until the very end, for about 2 days. However, both books were selected for publication. How well you write and tell a story is apparently the most important factor. As it should be.


Are you suggesting that you are better at writing and telling a story than those of us who weren't selected?

Maybe you are. I don't know.


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated:

Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro

Best of luck!


----------



## George Stratford

JennyOBrien said:


> George good for you. I've just picked up but prob won't get to read until Christmas.
> 
> Rafferty, there is indeed life after KS, good luck w


Thanks for the support, Jenny. It's greatly appreciated. Give my love to Guernsey, I've very happy memories of two cricket tours my club did there.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Gregorio said:


> My Kindle Scout experience was similar to some of those here. My first book was H&T for the first 5 days, then nothing for three weeks. At the very end, it was back on H&T for a couple of days. My second book didn't make the H&T at all until the very end, for about 2 days. However, both books were selected for publication. How well you write and tell a story is apparently the most important factor. As it should be.


I agree that stats do not matter much, but I DISAGREE with the 'how well you write/tell a story' as the most important factor!
We have seen amazing books rejected and mediocre books accepted. I have seen books accepted with boring plot lines and even grammatical errors.
Kindle Press just like all in the industry are looking for books THEY THINK they can market. Books they think can sell. They guess based on their experience, gut, algorithms and the market trends.
We have all seen badly written books become huge bestsellers (Im looking at you Fifty Shades) and bad, silly, predictable story lines become phenomenon and Hollywood movies (Hello Twilight). So, please dont imply (just because you were accepted) that people being rejected did not write a good story or cannot write well.
In other news: In review...In review...In review...LOL


----------



## C. J. Sears

Woke up to the very pleasant surprise of being Hot & Trending for nine hours yesterday and still going strong today! Dont know how it happened, but I bet you guys had something to do with it. Thank you.

As promised, I nominated _The Sleeping Pool_ for publication. 4 days left for the three of us before (most) of the insanity ends.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I agree that stats do not matter much, but I DISAGREE with the 'how well you write/tell a story' as the most important factor!
> We have seen amazing books rejected and mediocre books accepted. I have seen books accepted with boring plot lines and even grammatical errors.
> Kindle Press just like all in the industry are looking for books THEY THINK they can market. Books they think can sell. They guess based on their experience, gut, algorithms and the market trends.
> We have all seen badly written books become huge bestsellers (Im looking at you Fifty Shades) and bad, silly, predictable story lines become phenomenon and Hollywood movies (Hello Twilight). So, please dont imply (just because you were accepted) that people being rejected did not write a good story or cannot write well.
> In other news: In review...In review...In review...LOL


I think all the gentleman you and James are responding to was trying to say is that stats aren't really a determining factor--an assumption we already had a lot of data supporting, FYI. I don't think his comment was intended as a slap at anybody who wasn't selected. (I wasn't selected, and I didn't take his remarks that way at all.

People have said exactly the same thing before, and no one took offense, so I'm not sure why anyone would now.

By the way, in order to know if mediocre books were accepted, you'd have to have read them. Did you, or are you just going by the short KS sample? I have to say I have seen a few samples that weren't strong, but I don't think any of them were in selected books. In any case, someone reading the whole book might have had a different impression.

Those of us who weren't selected hopefully know our books could still be good, even though KS took a pass. Yes, perceived marketability is definitely a factor. Yes, high quality of writing doesn't count for everything, either. I don't think the gentleman was necessarily trying to deny any of that.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday morning and I've just had my breakfast and in a short time I am going to have my dinner and head to work for a long evening shift. When you have to be to work at 12:30pm the scheduling of meals gets a little bit weird.

I had my last White Point Lodge storytelling session yesterday. We left the house early and stopped to shop at a local Frenchy's outlet, just for fun. Then my wife had fish and chips at the Dixie Lee chicken outlet in Liverpool, Nova Scotia and shopped at a couple of local antique stores and another Frenchy's used clothing outlet. It's not that I am so broke that I need to shop at used clothing stores. It's just that rooting like that is always fun, and we were determined to make this last gig a bit of a leisure trip. I picked up a couple of good plaid shirts for the winter and we visited a local coffee shop and I tried a cup of London Fog (a sort of an Earl Gray and vanilla latte) as a bit of an adventure and then we drove the last couple of miles to the gig. I had my best White Point crowd yet with 33 in the audience. My wife sat at the book table and watched the audience as I told my stories and she said that they were totally enthralled. We sold a few more of my books, collected the payment for the storytelling gig and then drove on home, stopping for groceries at about 7pm.

So we got out of the house at about 10am and got home for supper by about 8pm. Watched a couple of episodes of Game of Thrones and called it a night.

We had fun.


Now let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
4 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
4 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
6 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
6 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
7 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
12 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
14 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
15 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
15 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
15 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
18 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
20 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
25 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
25 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
29 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## AnitaLouise

RaffertyBlack said:


> Luke & I thought the same. It made us nervous. Apparently there's some truth to it. How much, I'll probably never know. I'll be picking up your book soon. Good luck!


It made me nervous when so many books were selected right at the beginning of the month. I know there are probably not "set" quotas, but since there are typically only 7 or 8 chosen per month, when that many get a positive nod in the first couple of days of the month, it seems as if the rest of the month is going to be "slim pickin's" &#128530;

Thank you in advance, Rafferty, for getting and reviewing "You Light Up My Life". No purchases or reviews yet, but several hundred pages read on KU. So at least a couple of people have found it so far. I think I might have a grand total of 5 or 6 fans out there. 

Current nominations are:
Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro


----------



## PZoro

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thanks a bunch!


Oh. I'm truly disappointed Chameleons wasn't selected. But I think it will shine on its own. Is that a new cover, Rafferty? Your covers are out of this world.


----------



## PZoro

CRex896 said:


> Woke up to the very pleasnt surprise of being Hot & Trending for nine hours yesterday and still going strong today! Dont know how it happened, but I bet you guys had something to do with it. Thank you.
> 
> As promised, I nominated _The Sleeping Pool_ for publication. 4 days left for the three of us before (most) of the insanity ends.


Thank you everyone for the nominations. I now have the great three on my list. Ha Ha Ha! Julianne and CJ, we're in this together to the last day. Glad The Shadow Over Lone Oak is blowing Hot.

I now have our books on my list in this order.

Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro

Can't disturb Steve's list!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think all the gentleman you and James are responding to was trying to say is that stats aren't really a determining factor--an assumption we already had a lot of data supporting, FYI. I don't think his comment was intended as a slap at anybody who wasn't selected. (I wasn't selected, and I didn't take his remarks that way at all.
> 
> People have said exactly the same thing before, and no one took offense, so I'm not sure why anyone would now.
> 
> By the way, in order to know if mediocre books were accepted, you'd have to have read them. Did you, or are you just going by the short KS sample? I have to say I have seen a few samples that weren't strong, but I don't think any of them were in selected books. In any case, someone reading the whole book might have had a different impression.
> 
> Those of us who weren't selected hopefully know our books could still be good, even though KS took a pass. Yes, perceived marketability is definitely a factor. Yes, high quality of writing doesn't count for everything, either. I don't think the gentleman was necessarily trying to deny any of that.


I took no offence. I don't get offended  Maybe it was his wording. Maybe I just wanted to support all rejected. Maybe I just wanted to state an opinion...
As for your questions: Yes, I have read books published by Kindle Press. Two were unreadable. One had quite a few grammar errors. Most were okay, but nothing spectacular. Okay, I am a fussy reader and do not read a lot out of my genre of preference...still, with many books, I did not 'get' what Kindle Press saw in them.
Sorry, if my reply to him sounded a tad strong...I am a pleasure to be around (when fed and having slept)....


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Okay. After some health issues I'm back for my next kick at the can.

I took a look through my unpublished stuff and decided to try a Sci-Fi thingy.

Maybe they won't know it's me and I'll sneak through 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13H651IXZIAJO


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I took no offence. I don't get offended  Maybe it was his wording. Maybe I just wanted to support all rejected. Maybe I just wanted to state an opinion...
> As for your questions: Yes, I have read books published by Kindle Press. Two were unreadable. One had quite a few grammar errors. Most were okay, but nothing spectacular. Okay, I am a fussy reader and do not read a lot out of my genre of preference...still, with many books, I did not 'get' what Kindle Press saw in them.
> Sorry, if my reply to him sounded a tad strong...I am a pleasure to be around (when fed and having slept)....


We certainly agree that some great books have been rejected. It would be nice to be able to read the minds of the KS editors and see what they were thinking. Perhaps their perception of marketability will change if some of their picks are received as you received them.

That said, they have accepted some great books as well--many from this very group.

If each of us were making the decisions, each one of us would probably produce a slightly different outcome--or maybe very different in some cases. There is an element of subjectivity in judging literary quality and even marketability. How many books are there on Amazon with some five-star reviews and some one-star reviews? Lots.


----------



## papercarver65

George and Anita, I just purchased your books today. Probably won't get a chance to read them until after the new year though. Right now I'm grading some mostly horrible, occasionally brilliant, final college papers. And since I'm a slow reader, the stack of thirty I'm faced with might as well be a stack of three hundred. I'd much rather watch my kittens stalk the fat beetle that found it's way into my living room  

I've also got the top three on Steve's list nominated. Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Gregorio said that how you write and tell a story is the most important factor, and I agree with that.  However, I don't think anyone is suggesting that is the only factor.  Whether it's here, or anywhere else a book is trying to get attention, there's always going to be some pieces of the puzzle that we are not privy to.  For example, perhaps a well written book is too similar to another already published.

I personally enjoyed his post, because my campaign, until recently, has been pretty dismal.  It did me good to hear from someone who also had fairly dismal campaigns but still got selected.  It helps me keep my chin up.  I may not be selected, but there's still reason to hope!

Speaking of reason to hope, the response from my fanfic readers has been heartening.  I had three partial days on H&T at the beginning, then nothing, and yesterday was my 4th in a row of 24 hours on the H&T list.  It may not make any difference in the end, but at least my stats won't be quite so sad when this finishes. If this positive trend continues, my final stats will be improved from dismal to at least mediocre. 

Steve- it sounds like you had a wonderful trip!  Thank you for your tireless efforts to update the list for us.  It makes supporting folks here awesomely easy.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> We certainly agree that some great books have been rejected. It would be nice to be able to read the minds of the KS editors and see what they were thinking. Perhaps their perception of marketability will change if some of their picks are received as you received them.
> 
> That said, they have accepted some great books as well--many from this very group.
> 
> If each of us were making the decisions, each one of us would probably produce a slightly different outcome--or maybe very different in some cases. There is an element of subjectivity in judging literary quality and even marketability. How many books are there on Amazon with some five-star reviews and some one-star reviews? Lots.


Too true, Bill. What people admire in a book is very subjective. We've all had those times when a friend has told us about a book we just have to read, but when we do we are disappointed. Editors are only human. There will be times when they see the potential in a book despite it's flaws, (50 Shades, I'm looking at you) and times when they can't connect with one regardless of how well written.


----------



## akscribe

Interesting analysis from everyone.  Perhaps it's a combination of various factors. 

Slots filled: 

Descending  
The Shadow Over Lone Oak  
The Sleeping Pool II  

Katherine


----------



## George Stratford

papercarver65 said:


> George and Anita, I just purchased your books today. Probably won't get a chance to read them until after the new year though. Right now I'm grading some mostly horrible, occasionally brilliant, final college papers. And since I'm a slow reader, the stack of thirty I'm faced with might as well be a stack of three hundred. I'd much rather watch my kittens stalk the fat beetle that found it's way into my living room
> 
> I've also got the top three on Steve's list nominated. Wishing you all the best of luck!


Thanks a lot for your support, Papercarver65. I'll definitely be taking a look at Glimmer of Steel very soon.


----------



## Matthew Speak

It's such a subjective thing, it's hard to know with any certainty what drives the decision making. However, as I look more into it, I believe it has more to do with the editors' opinions than anything else, which is probably the very reason they don't report nomination numbers.  

I've got:

Descending
Shadow Over Lone Oak
Sleeping Pool II


----------



## ChrisLambert

James Ward said:


> Are you suggesting that you are better at writing and telling a story than those of us who weren't selected?
> 
> Maybe you are. I don't know.


I didn't read anything offensive in the post. I think telling a good story, and telling it well, are critical. I can't imagine Kindle Scout accepting anything less. But I also think they consider the niche, and sales in that niche, and the staff they have on hand to promote, and a whole bunch of other things.

I must say I truly admire Rafferty's attitude. I like to think I'd react the same way, although I'd probably cry and throw a tantrum.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ChrisLambert said:


> I didn't read anything offensive in the post. I think telling a good story, and telling it well, are critical. I can't imagine Kindle Scout accepting anything less. But I also think they consider the niche, and sales in that niche, and the staff they have on hand to promote, and a whole bunch of other things.
> 
> I must say I truly admire Rafferty's attitude. I like to think I'd react the same way, although I'd probably cry and throw a tantrum.


I'm definitely preparing myself for the possibility a good cry. Then I'll try to pull myself up by my bootstraps and follow the excellent examples of other posters here.


----------



## Iceni

Hello all. My debut book is up on Kindle Scout. I'm a tad nervous about the whole thing, but I having resources like this and the generous sharing of experiences from the members is a wonderful thing. Thank you.
I've exhausted most of my contacts to inform about the book. I even told others about my secret life as a writer (anyone else been here before?). 
Now it's the decisions to make like (1) Do I keep prompting Twitter, at the risk of annoying people? (2) Do I seek some paid help to publicise the link?
Reading many of the posts here makes me think I'll probably try to worry about it less than I was, as a fair amount of the decision seems to be based on on the writing, book premise, the genre, the audience and established author status. 
The concept of Scout is great, even if the odds seem stacked against most people.
I'll pick some titles that are nearing their end dates.


----------



## AnitaLouise

papercarver65 said:


> George and Anita, I just purchased your books today. Probably won't get a chance to read them until after the new year though. Right now I'm grading some mostly horrible, occasionally brilliant, final college papers. And since I'm a slow reader, the stack of thirty I'm faced with might as well be a stack of three hundred. I'd much rather watch my kittens stalk the fat beetle that found it's way into my living room
> 
> I've also got the top three on Steve's list nominated. Wishing you all the best of luck!


Thanks for the purchase, K.E. Have fun reading those papers. I'm sure your students will do their best to impress.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I think the subjective point is pretty much the whole crux of the matter! For example, say there are 5 different KS readers, each of them will be predisposed towards their own favoured genre, and even if (by some miracle) each of them had a different preferred genre, then that wouldn't cover all of them. So it could be that some books are on the back foot from the start (through absolutely no fault of their own!)

For example, the one genre that I haven't seen that much of accepted is sword and sorcery fantasy. Of course that could just be that there's fewer initial submissions, but it could also be that the KS fantasy reader actually prefers to read urban fantasy.

Just a thought!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## marissamarchan

It’s finally over. My campaign has officially ended.  I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and for sharing their experience during my campaign. I have never known people as passionate about their work as you do. I was clueless when I entered KS and thanks to you, I will take the knowledge I learned here throughout the rest of my life. Accepted or rejected? We are all winners.

Lincoln and Bill: Our Wizard of Oz, with all the answers to our questions. 

Steve: Our guru, armed and ready with his daily list. 

Chris, George, CRex, DLBarton, Carey, Horia: Our fearless A-Team.

JCarter, Kay, Marilyn, Michelle, Patricia, Anita, Andy, Kyla, Ami, Kit, Laura, Joynell, Jenny, Sgbasu, PZoro: Our amazing cheerleaders. Rah, Rah, Sis Boom Bah!

Luke and Rafferty: For giving us the best head to head campaign we had seen in a long time.

RWhite, Julianne: Our Golden Girls. Thank you for being a friend.

James Ward: Our Marvin Hamlisch or Elliot Gould, perhaps?

Jasperwocky: Just keep on trekking. 

Speakmatt, Akscribe, Papercarver, Misfit, Stillmyheart, Overfiend: Hmm...difficult, very difficult. Plenty of courage I see, not a bad mind, either. There's talent, oh yes, and a thirst to prove yourself. But where to put you?

And for me? I was a lost puppy who came into your door, found me, and gave me a home.

My final stats: 271 Hours in Hot & Trending. 6,000 page views. 34% Traffic from Kindle Scout, 66% Traffic from external links.

My current nominations: 

Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jasperwocky

marissamarchan said:


> It's finally over. My campaign has officially ended. I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and for sharing their experience during my campaign.


Fingers crossed for you Marissa!


----------



## Kyla S

I'm still nominating folks and have Descending on my favorites list. 

Since a few of the kind souls on this forum expressed an interest in reading Beneath The Skin, I wanted to let you know it's on preorder with a launch date of Dec. 22nd. I put up a rough draft of the print book so I could start getting early reviews. While it's priced at $4.99 now, I'll lower it to $.99 for a promo period starting Dec. 26th until Jan. 2nd and then move it to $2.99. It's in KU. I'm also happy to send out ARCs if anyone is interested.

https://www.amazon.com/Beneath-Skin-Kyla-Stone-ebook/dp/B01MXVABNZ

Thank you all for being awesome and good luck!


----------



## lauramg_1406

For anyone that has been passed over by KS, I'm attempting to organise some cross promotion for the week after Christmas for us (to take advantage of the influx of new kindles!) Sign up link is here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdupiZRoO2p6LGe7nATzCUe2pQRXg2rRcC1xD1zE35_R5XgtQ/viewform


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Fingers crossed, Marissa!  Love your list of everyone, especially the HP quote.  Made me snicker.

Kyla, I wish your book the best.  The excerpt was excellent!


----------



## stillmyheart

Got the top 3 in my nominations today, good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

Luke Christodoulou said:


> In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...
> First inner voice: Okay, Luke...STOP checking...it's the freaking weekend...give it a rest...
> Second inner voice: No, keep checking, you know you can't help it
> Third inner voice: LOL
> Fourth inner voice: Quiet down. I'm writing over here...


That's good, Luke. We can all relate. Good luck.


----------



## RWhite7699

marissamarchan said:


> It's finally over. My campaign has officially ended. I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and for sharing their experience during my campaign. I have never known people as passionate about their work as you do. I was clueless when I entered KS and thanks to you, I will take the knowledge I learned here throughout the rest of my life. Accepted or rejected? We are all winners.
> 
> Lincoln and Bill: Our Wizard of Oz, with all the answers to our questions.
> 
> Steve: Our guru, armed and ready with his daily list.
> 
> Chris, George, CRex, DLBarton, Carey, Horia: Our fearless A-Team.
> 
> JCarter, Kay, Marilyn, Michelle, Patricia, Anita, Andy, Kyla, Ami, Kit, Laura, Joynell, Jenny, Sgbasu, PZoro: Our amazing cheerleaders. Rah, Rah, Sis Boom Bah!
> 
> Luke and Rafferty: For giving us the best head to head campaign we had seen in a long time.
> 
> RWhite, Julianne: Our Golden Girls. Thank you for being a friend.
> 
> James Ward: Our Marvin Hamlisch or Elliot Gould, perhaps?
> 
> Jasperwocky: Just keep on trekking.
> 
> Speakmatt, Akscribe, Papercarver, Misfit, Stillmyheart, Overfiend: Hmm...difficult, very difficult. Plenty of courage I see, not a bad mind, either. There's talent, oh yes, and a thirst to prove yourself. But where to put you?
> 
> And for me? I was a lost puppy who came into your door, found me, and gave me a home.
> 
> My final stats: 271 Hours in Hot & Trending. 6,000 page views. 34% Traffic from Kindle Scout, 66% Traffic from external links.
> 
> My current nominations:
> 
> Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Golden girl? Wow! Which one am I? I wanna be Rose! BWhite instead of RWhite. Good luck!


----------



## MarilynVix

Luke Christodoulou said:


> In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...In review...
> First inner voice: Okay, Luke...STOP checking...it's the freaking weekend...give it a rest...
> Second inner voice: No, keep checking, you know you can't help it
> Third inner voice: LOL
> Fourth inner voice: Quiet down. I'm writing over here...


Fifth inner voice: Remember, you're not alone. You're not alone. ;-)
Sixth inner voice: what all the other voices said.

Just nominated "The Sleeping Pool II". Good luck!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Last day for me. Not doing bad but not doing great either. I guess it will be in the Kindle Gods hands soon...

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MSQQAE4NP0QV


----------



## Misfit

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Last day for me. Not doing bad but not doing great either. I guess it will be in the Kindle Gods hands soon...
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MSQQAE4NP0QV


Nominated. Good luck

Marissamarchan: You put in a ton of work and I wish you the best.

Nominations
Descending
The Shadow Over Loan Oak
The Devil's Plan


----------



## ChrisLambert

I'm halfway through and I've got 1,000 page views so far. Is that too low? It seems some books have 6 or 7,000 for the entire campaign, so I should be at 3,000 right now. 

I know page views and even nominations aren't critical, but it's the only thing I have any influence over for the duration. Should I do more to get pageviews?

So far 162 0f 336 hours in H&T.


----------



## jcarter

ChrisLambert said:


> I'm halfway through and I've got 1,000 page views so far. Is that too low? It seems some books have 6 or 7,000 for the entire campaign, so I should be at 3,000 right now.
> 
> I know page views and even nominations aren't critical, but it's the only thing I have any influence over for the duration. Should I do more to get pageviews?
> 
> So far 162 0f 336 hours in H&T.


I ended my campaign with 871 views and 239 H&T, and so it's definitely possible to get a contract without having super-high numbers. I worried about having low stats throughout my whole campaign. Based on the stats that Lincoln has collected, it looks like many selected books have higher numbers than what I had, but not all. Some people actively campaign while others don't--and surely that must have something to do with the results. I tried to actively campaign, but not much of what I did worked. 

I don't have a lot of experience, so my advice is probably not worth much, but I'd just say to try to enjoy the experience. I didn't really enjoyed it the first time around because I spent so much time fretting. It was just stressful to me (although meeting all the amazing people here certainly was a highlight). If you like campaigning actively, do that. If you rather focus on writing your next book, do that. But just do what makes you happy and helps you enjoy the process. If I do Kindle Scout again, and right now I think I might, I hope that I'll be able to spend the campaign working on my next book rather than fretting about statistics. That might be easier said than done, but that's the goal.

Good luck!


----------



## stillmyheart

ChrisLambert said:


> I'm halfway through and I've got 1,000 page views so far. Is that too low? It seems some books have 6 or 7,000 for the entire campaign, so I should be at 3,000 right now.
> 
> I know page views and even nominations aren't critical, but it's the only thing I have any influence over for the duration. Should I do more to get pageviews?
> 
> So far 162 0f 336 hours in H&T.


I had almost 1700 page views and 205 hours in H&T by the end of my campaign, so like Jen said, it's definitely possible to get selected even if you're on the lower end of the stats scale.


----------



## Matthew Speak

ChrisLambert said:


> I'm halfway through and I've got 1,000 page views so far. Is that too low? It seems some books have 6 or 7,000 for the entire campaign, so I should be at 3,000 right now.
> 
> I know page views and even nominations aren't critical, but it's the only thing I have any influence over for the duration. Should I do more to get pageviews?
> 
> So far 162 0f 336 hours in H&T.


It seems that the consensus around here is that views and H&T don't tell you a whole lot about much of anything. Contracts have been given to books with lower stats, and not given to books with high stats. It's hard to say what the trick is, other than writing a kick butt book that just happens to be in a genre their looking for.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> I agree that stats do not matter much, but I DISAGREE with the 'how well you write/tell a story' as the most important factor!
> We have seen amazing books rejected and mediocre books accepted. I have seen books accepted with boring plot lines and even grammatical errors.
> Kindle Press just like all in the industry are looking for books THEY THINK they can market. Books they think can sell. They guess based on their experience, gut, algorithms and the market trends.
> We have all seen badly written books become huge bestsellers (Im looking at you Fifty Shades) and bad, silly, predictable story lines become phenomenon and Hollywood movies (Hello Twilight). So, please dont imply (just because you were accepted) that people being rejected did not write a good story or cannot write well.
> In other news: In review...In review...In review...LOL


LOL you made my day! It's amazing that the majority of reviews for both 50 Shades & Twilight are negative. Yet, they've sold millions. I just enjoyed the laugh. Great sense of humor &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## RaffertyBlack

PZoro said:


> Oh. I'm truly disappointed Chameleons wasn't selected. But I think it will shine on its own. Is that a new cover, Rafferty? Your covers are out of this world.


Thank you! I'm having such a great time that I jumped right back in the pool already. Splashing around like a kid lol. Yes, it is a new cover. But I'm not 100% sold on it. I'm trying it on for size. Thank you again. Your book is on my list. Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Kyla S said:


> I'm still nominating folks and have Descending on my favorites list.
> 
> Since a few of the kind souls on this forum expressed an interest in reading Beneath The Skin, I wanted to let you know it's on preorder with a launch date of Dec. 22nd. I put up a rough draft of the print book so I could start getting early reviews. While it's priced at $4.99 now, I'll lower it to $.99 for a promo period starting Dec. 26th until Jan. 2nd and then move it to $2.99. It's in KU. I'm also happy to send out ARCs if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beneath-Skin-Kyla-Stone-ebook/dp/B01MXVABNZ
> 
> Thank you all for being awesome and good luck!


Everyone loves free & gravitates towards free. But that's not really supporting the author. I'd much rather help your sales and rankings by purchasing the book ☺☺


----------



## RaffertyBlack

ChrisLambert said:


> I'm halfway through and I've got 1,000 page views so far. Is that too low? It seems some books have 6 or 7,000 for the entire campaign, so I should be at 3,000 right now.
> 
> I know page views and even nominations aren't critical, but it's the only thing I have any influence over for the duration. Should I do more to get pageviews?
> 
> So far 162 0f 336 hours in H&T.


None of that matters at all. We have all learned that. Therefore, they should probably do away with the entire H&T list all together. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Patricia KC

ChrisLambert said:


> I'm halfway through and I've got 1,000 page views so far. Is that too low? It seems some books have 6 or 7,000 for the entire campaign, so I should be at 3,000 right now.
> 
> I know page views and even nominations aren't critical, but it's the only thing I have any influence over for the duration. Should I do more to get pageviews?
> 
> So far 162 0f 336 hours in H&T.


To jump in here, my book was selected with 924 page views and 162 hours in H&T (and no paid promotions). I had days in the middle of my run with no page views. Don't get wound too tight over the stats that KS lets you see. I'm sure nominations and H&T play a part, but my stats and others shared here (for both selected and not selected) show they aren't the be all and end all.

That said, best of luck to all of you still in your campaigns or that ghastly after-it-ends waiting period!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

MarilynVix said:


> Fifth inner voice: Remember, you're not alone. You're not alone. ;-)
> Sixth inner voice: what all the other voices said.
> 
> Just nominated "The Sleeping Pool II". Good luck!


Now, you got me singing M.Jackson : You are not alone...I am here for you...


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RaffertyBlack said:


> LOL you made my day! It's amazing that the majority of reviews for both 50 Shades & Twilight are negative. Yet, they've sold millions. I just enjoyed the laugh. Great sense of humor &#128514;&#128514;


I do my best...maybe I should give up writing for stand-up?


----------



## Kyla S

RaffertyBlack said:


> Everyone loves free & gravitates towards free. But that's not really supporting the author. I'd much rather help your sales and rankings by purchasing the book ☺☺


Aww! Thanks, Rafferty! You're awesome! I really like your new cover as well. The model you use is unique, strong, and drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## SG

From what I've observed from the statistics posted, H&T means less in the big scheme of things than it seems. The KS editors definitely read through most of the books and then make their selections based on some unknown criteria, in which quality of the book AND other things like what they think is marketable and what fits best into their current catalog figure significantly.

So, don't lose heart if your stats seem dismal. You have as good a chance at a contract as someone with outstanding stats.

Having said that, I think running a KS scout campaign helps us hone our marketing skills and the more exposure we can create for out book will help it out in the end, no matter how the book is published.


----------



## SG

RaffertyBlack said:


> But the last thing I want is to be pulled out of my element by a subjective rejection. We're all great at what we do. But we're not going to be the right fit everywhere we go. I'm okay with that


That's some amazing spirit, Rafferty! I'll be hanging on to those words.


----------



## SG

marissamarchan said:


> It's finally over. My campaign has officially ended. I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and for sharing their experience during my campaign. I have never known people as passionate about their work as you do. I was clueless when I entered KS and thanks to you, I will take the knowledge I learned here throughout the rest of my life. Accepted or rejected? We are all winners.
> 
> Lincoln and Bill: Our Wizard of Oz, with all the answers to our questions.
> 
> Steve: Our guru, armed and ready with his daily list.
> 
> Chris, George, CRex, DLBarton, Carey, Horia: Our fearless A-Team.
> 
> JCarter, Kay, Marilyn, Michelle, Patricia, Anita, Andy, Kyla, Ami, Kit, Laura, Joynell, Jenny, Sgbasu, PZoro: Our amazing cheerleaders. Rah, Rah, Sis Boom Bah!
> 
> Luke and Rafferty: For giving us the best head to head campaign we had seen in a long time.
> 
> RWhite, Julianne: Our Golden Girls. Thank you for being a friend.
> 
> James Ward: Our Marvin Hamlisch or Elliot Gould, perhaps?
> 
> Jasperwocky: Just keep on trekking.
> 
> Speakmatt, Akscribe, Papercarver, Misfit, Stillmyheart, Overfiend: Hmm...difficult, very difficult. Plenty of courage I see, not a bad mind, either. There's talent, oh yes, and a thirst to prove yourself. But where to put you?
> 
> And for me? I was a lost puppy who came into your door, found me, and gave me a home.
> 
> My final stats: 271 Hours in Hot & Trending. 6,000 page views. 34% Traffic from Kindle Scout, 66% Traffic from external links.
> 
> My current nominations:
> 
> Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> 
> Good luck everyone!


This is so CUTE! Thanks for the cheer. Fingers crossed for you Marissa.


----------



## PZoro

marissamarchan said:


> It's finally over. My campaign has officially ended. I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and for sharing their experience during my campaign. I have never known people as passionate about their work as you do. I was clueless when I entered KS and thanks to you, I will take the knowledge I learned here throughout the rest of my life. Accepted or rejected? We are all winners.
> 
> JCarter, Kay, Marilyn, Michelle, Patricia, Anita, Andy, Kyla, Ami, Kit, Laura, Joynell, Jenny, Sgbasu, PZoro: Our amazing cheerleaders. Rah, Rah, Sis Boom Bah!
> 
> My final stats: 271 Hours in Hot & Trending. 6,000 page views. 34% Traffic from Kindle Scout, 66% Traffic from external links.
> 
> My current nominations:
> 
> Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thank you for the nomination, Marrissa. I love where you placed me!

I can picture myself in a short short pleated skirt holding those things in my hand (what are they called?). Lol!

Wish you the best. Your stats are great. Julianne, CJ, and I are joining you in the waiting parlor soon.


----------



## JennyOBrien

Good luck Marissa and thanks for the mention.

I've got 

Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PZoro

Thank you, Mary Head, Marilyn, Misfit, Rafferty, and Jenny for nominations. 

Your support is awesome.


----------



## George Stratford

marissamarchan said:


> It's finally over. My campaign has officially ended. I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and for sharing their experience during my campaign. I have never known people as passionate about their work as you do. I was clueless when I entered KS and thanks to you, I will take the knowledge I learned here throughout the rest of my life. Accepted or rejected? We are all winners.
> 
> Lincoln and Bill: Our Wizard of Oz, with all the answers to our questions.
> 
> Steve: Our guru, armed and ready with his daily list.
> 
> Chris, George, CRex, DLBarton, Carey, Horia: Our fearless A-Team.
> 
> JCarter, Kay, Marilyn, Michelle, Patricia, Anita, Andy, Kyla, Ami, Kit, Laura, Joynell, Jenny, Sgbasu, PZoro: Our amazing cheerleaders. Rah, Rah, Sis Boom Bah!
> 
> Luke and Rafferty: For giving us the best head to head campaign we had seen in a long time.
> 
> RWhite, Julianne: Our Golden Girls. Thank you for being a friend.
> 
> James Ward: Our Marvin Hamlisch or Elliot Gould, perhaps?
> 
> Jasperwocky: Just keep on trekking.
> 
> Speakmatt, Akscribe, Papercarver, Misfit, Stillmyheart, Overfiend: Hmm...difficult, very difficult. Plenty of courage I see, not a bad mind, either. There's talent, oh yes, and a thirst to prove yourself. But where to put you?
> 
> And for me? I was a lost puppy who came into your door, found me, and gave me a home.


Good luck, Marissa. And what a nice (and original) way to thank everyone for their support.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. It's Monday morning.

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
3 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
5 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
5 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
6 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
11 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
13 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
14 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
14 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
14 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
17 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
19 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
24 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
24 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
28 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

The continued positivity in this thread in spite of the uncertainty is always inspirational. Glad to be around you guys.

Also, thank you for the flurry of nominations! I am truly humbled by them amd likewise wish you the best of luck in publication/review and cant wait to return the favor if your campaign is still running.

Just three days to go.


----------



## lincolnjcole

CRex896 said:


> The continued positivity in this thread in spite of the uncertainty is always inspirational. Glad to be around you guys.
> 
> Also, thank you for the flurry of nominations! I am truly humbled by them amd likewise wish you the best of luck in publication/review and cant wait to return the favor if your campaign is still running.
> 
> Just three days to go.


I can agree with that! this thread is pretty awesome. I keep trying to finish up another book to post on kindle scout just so I'm back at it with all of you! 24k words into it, so far (but it took a backseat to another project planned for january!)

This KS community is awesome!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thank you! I'm having such a great time that I jumped right back in the pool already. Splashing around like a kid lol. Yes, it is a new cover. But I'm not 100% sold on it. I'm trying it on for size. Thank you again. Your book is on my list. Good luck with your campaign!


Your covers are both beautiful, though I have to say I preferred the first one by a small margin.


----------



## PZoro

lincolnjcole said:


> I can agree with that! this thread is pretty awesome. I keep trying to finish up another book to post on kindle scout just so I'm back at it with all of you! 24k words into it, so far (but it took a backseat to another project planned for january!)
> 
> This KS community is awesome!


You're right! let me do that too. On 0K words now.....


----------



## papercarver65

marissamarchan said:


> Speakmatt, Akscribe, Papercarver, Misfit, Stillmyheart, Overfiend: Hmm...difficult, very difficult. Plenty of courage I see, not a bad mind, either. There's talent, oh yes, and a thirst to prove yourself. But where to put you?


Not Slytherin...Not Slytherin...
Hope you hear good news soon Marissa!

Current Noms:
3 days left Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
3 days left The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro

My Headtalker campaign has stalled. Even with supporting myself I still need five more noms for it to go through. I posted over in the Headtalker kboards thread but it's not a very active thread. If any of you could throw a click my way I sure would appreciate it. Never did figure out how to do Google Adwords so this is all the campaigning I have besides hitting up everyone connected to me on Facebook and Twitter. Marketing for me falls somewhere between tolerable and poking myself in the eye with a stick.

https://headtalker.com/?p=89966


----------



## Used To Be BH

ChrisLambert said:


> I'm halfway through and I've got 1,000 page views so far. Is that too low? It seems some books have 6 or 7,000 for the entire campaign, so I should be at 3,000 right now.
> 
> I know page views and even nominations aren't critical, but it's the only thing I have any influence over for the duration. Should I do more to get pageviews?
> 
> So far 162 0f 336 hours in H&T.


As others have said, the stats don't exert a large influence over the outcome.

That said, it may be worth advertising a little, because more exposure works well for the subsequent launch, whether it's Kindle Press or indie. If you are selected through KS, more nominations equals more free books going out to more potential reviewers, among other things, which probably equals a higher opening rank and more reviews on opening day. If you self-publish, you start with more people initially being aware of your book and probably at least a few buys from nominators. I know not everyone has the same results, but my non-selected book had the best launch I've ever had: I had more sales before and after promos than usual, and the promos also produced a higher yield than usual. Sales have kept going after my last promo, past the thirty-day cliff (which I can't see in my results), and KENP pages are so high that one book has come close in the first eleven days of the month to getting more KENPs than my previous month record for all my books combined.

There are many forces that drive book sales, but I can't help but think the KS exposure helped.


----------



## Used To Be BH

papercarver65 said:


> My Headtalker campaign has stalled. Even with supporting myself I still need five more noms for it to go through. I posted over in the Headtalker kboards thread but it's not a very active thread. If any of you could throw a click my way I sure would appreciate it. Never did figure out how to do Google Adwords so this is all the campaigning I have besides hitting up everyone connected to me on Facebook and Twitter. Marketing for me falls somewhere between tolerable and poking myself in the eye with a stick.
> https://headtalker.com/?p=89966


Done!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

papercarver65 said:


> Not Slytherin...Not Slytherin...
> Hope you hear good news soon Marissa!
> 
> Current Noms:
> 3 days left Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 3 days left The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> 3 days left The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> 
> My Headtalker campaign has stalled. Even with supporting myself I still need five more noms for it to go through. I posted over in the Headtalker kboards thread but it's not a very active thread. If any of you could throw a click my way I sure would appreciate it. Never did figure out how to do Google Adwords so this is all the campaigning I have besides hitting up everyone connected to me on Facebook and Twitter. Marketing for me falls somewhere between tolerable and poking myself in the eye with a stick.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=89966


Just supported your headtalker...one down, four to go...


----------



## Kay7979

sgbasu said:


> From what I've observed from the statistics posted, H&T means less in the big scheme of things than it seems. The KS editors definitely read through most of the books and then make their selections based on some unknown criteria, in which quality of the book AND other things like what they think is marketable and what fits best into their current catalog figure significantly.
> 
> So, don't lose heart if your stats seem dismal. You have as good a chance at a contract as someone with outstanding stats.
> 
> Having said that, I think running a KS scout campaign helps us hone our marketing skills and the more exposure we can create for out book will help it out in the end, no matter how the book is published.


Yes, 100%, to this entire post.


----------



## marissamarchan

papercarver65 said:


> Not Slytherin...Not Slytherin...
> Hope you hear good news soon Marissa!


lol. Believe it or not, I still watch Harry Potter every weekend. EVERY WEEKEND. I start from The Sorcerer's Stone all the way to Deathly Hollows. Then start all over again. I know it's weird. My kids were little then, and now that they have their own family and moved out of state, somehow, watching it over and over, I feel as though they're sitting right next to me watching it with me. That's the best I could do since I miss them so much.

Thanks. I'm sure I'll hear from them by this week or next week. Good or bad news, I just want to get it over with and start a new project. lol


----------



## Matthew Speak

papercarver65 said:


> My Headtalker campaign has stalled. Even with supporting myself I still need five more noms for it to go through. I posted over in the Headtalker kboards thread but it's not a very active thread. If any of you could throw a click my way I sure would appreciate it. Never did figure out how to do Google Adwords so this is all the campaigning I have besides hitting up everyone connected to me on Facebook and Twitter. Marketing for me falls somewhere between tolerable and poking myself in the eye with a stick.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=89966


Done! Hope it works for you!


----------



## marissamarchan

My Headtalker campaign has stalled. Even with supporting myself I still need five more noms for it to go through. I posted over in the Headtalker kboards thread but it's not a very active thread. If any of you could throw a click my way I sure would appreciate it. Never did figure out how to do Google Adwords so this is all the campaigning I have besides hitting up everyone connected to me on Facebook and Twitter. Marketing for me falls somewhere between tolerable and poking myself in the eye with a stick.

https://headtalker.com/?p=89966
[/quote]

Just supported you. Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

Good luck, Marissa. Incredible stats!

papercarver65
Today at 07:28:03 AM » re: Headtalker. I added my support. You're almost there!


----------



## papercarver65

marissamarchan said:


> lol. Believe it or not, I still watch Harry Potter every weekend. EVERY WEEKEND. I start from The Sorcerer's Stone all the way to Deathly Hollows. Then start all over again. I know it's weird. My kids were little then, and now that they have their own family and moved out of state, somehow, watching it over and over, I feel as though they're sitting right next to me watching it with me. That's the best I could do since I miss them so much.
> 
> Thanks. I'm sure I'll hear from them by this week or next week. Good or bad news, I just want to get it over with and start a new project. lol


I love Harry Potter too and for the same reasons. I read all the books aloud cover to cover to my son. Even though he was twelve when the last one came out, he still wanted me to read it to him. Best memories ever. I cried when it was over mostly because I knew I wouldn't be reading aloud to him again. He'd gotten "too old" for it. *sigh* He's 21 now. Books and kids bring out the waterworks.


----------



## papercarver65

You all are so amazing. I put a single call out for Headtalker support and you rallied! Now I've hit and exceeded the required target number. 

Thank you so much. I am really honored to be a part of this group and this experience.


----------



## Steve Vernon

papercarver65 said:


> You all are so amazing. I put a single call out for Headtalker support and you rallied! Now I've hit and exceeded the required target number.
> 
> Thank you so much. I am really honored to be a part of this group and this experience.


Speaking for everyone, we're happy to help.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bother, thought I'd already posted a message here, apparently not!

I'm still about, supporting the headtalkers and nominating from Steve's list! I'm planning on submitting to KS again, either a fantasy (Siren's Storm) or dystopia (Class 1) one of which is finished, the other half finished. The positive vibe just from this group is enough to keep the optimism going!

Could you guys help me reach the last 4 supporters I need for my headtalker please! I know some of you have already supported, but I'm only 2 days off it going live and feeling a little nervous about not meeting the target! (https://headtalker.com/campaigns/0-99-what-lies-beneath-the-ma/)

Thank you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Added my support to the headtalker campaigns. Mine is on the last day, and I'm still not quite there. If anyone wants to support it's here: https://headtalker.com/my-account/#


----------



## marissamarchan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Added my support to the headtalker campaigns. Mine is on the last day, and I'm still not quite there. If anyone wants to support it's here: https://headtalker.com/my-account/#


Julianne, your headtalker # is incomplete. lol


----------



## marissamarchan

Thank you for the kind words. I thought I give back to the people that inspired me every day. 

As for my stats, we established earlier, page views do not equal nominations. Excited as I was, the first 11 days, I posted and tweeted like crazy. My friends and family retweeted and shared the link. I bugged my 50 book groups on my FB author page, Twitter, and LinkedIn every day. It generated thousands of page views (I was on H&T (on/off) for a good number of days).  Eventually, my campaign took a dive and struggled after that. I am sure I annoyed a lot of people with the constant posting after a while.

But I think I did very well with my campaign. With no paid advertising, I managed to be in H&T for 271 hours. Of course, I have to give credit to KBoards for saving me during those last few days of my campaign. Thank you again you wonderful, wonderful, KBoards members.


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> Bother, thought I'd already posted a message here, apparently not!
> 
> I'm still about, supporting the headtalkers and nominating from Steve's list! I'm planning on submitting to KS again, either a fantasy (Siren's Storm) or dystopia (Class 1) one of which is finished, the other half finished. The positive vibe just from this group is enough to keep the optimism going!
> 
> Could you guys help me reach the last 4 supporters I need for my headtalker please! I know some of you have already supported, but I'm only 2 days off it going live and feeling a little nervous about not meeting the target! (https://headtalker.com/campaigns/0-99-what-lies-beneath-the-ma/)
> 
> Thank you!


Done. You're almost there.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> Done. You're almost there.


Thank you! And anyone else that supported! Now just one person away!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarilynVix

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you! And anyone else that supported! Now just one person away!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Done! Now, you're on your way. ;-)


----------



## lauramg_1406

MarilynVix said:


> Done! Now, you're on your way. ;-)


Yey! Thank you :-D

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

In today's news it is another wintry sunny day here in Cyprus, crime is down, the cities are dressing up for Christmas and yes, ladies and gentlemen, Luke's book is still in review. On the bright (like the Greek sun) side the top three from 'the' list have been nominated. Stay tuned for tomorrow's news. The majority of books are rejected on a Tuesday which is looking to be quite cloudy and could even be one of the few December days when it actually bloody rains!!!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Calling all KS Alumni! We're organising a cross promo for the week after Christmas (we're going to make the most of new Kindles & gift cards!) 
- KS Alumni authors only (split by genre) 
- You can submit up to 3 Books 
- Pick the genres you share 
- Share in any way you want/can (e.g. mailing list, facebook, blog post etc) between 26th and 31st December 
- Book doesn't have to be discounted if you don't want it to be!

Sign up here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdupiZRoO2p6LGe7nATzCUe2pQRXg2rRcC1xD1zE35_R5XgtQ/viewform


----------



## RWhite7699

My headtalker campaign is also stalled. If you haven't done it already, please support here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
Thanks!


----------



## lauramg_1406

RWhite7699 said:


> My headtalker campaign is also stalled. If you haven't done it already, please support here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
> Thanks!


I've already supported, but I'm going to click share now too 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeganLinski

I'm SOOOOOO happy to say a Court of Vampires was selected.   It had 707 hours in Hot and Trending and 3,400 page views. Each day had at least 100 page views and I think this made the most difference


----------



## stillmyheart

Okay, decided to give the HeadTalker thing a spin, for my upcoming Kindle Promotion for my first book, if anybody wants to give it some support XD https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/


----------



## Used To Be BH

MeganLinski said:


> I'm SOOOOOO happy to say a Court of Vampires was selected.  It had 707 hours in Hot and Trending and 3,400 page views. Each day had at least 100 page views and I think this made the most difference


That's great. I'm looking forward to the book's debut (and if my TBR list weren't already so backlogged, the covers in your signature would have immediately enticed me to buy some of your other books.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RWhite7699 said:


> My headtalker campaign is also stalled. If you haven't done it already, please support here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
> Thanks!


Supported! Good luck!


----------



## MarilynVix

MeganLinski said:


> I'm SOOOOOO happy to say a Court of Vampires was selected.  It had 707 hours in Hot and Trending and 3,400 page views. Each day had at least 100 page views and I think this made the most difference


I'm looking forward to my free copy. Congratulations!


----------



## Matthew Speak

MeganLinski said:


> I'm SOOOOOO happy to say a Court of Vampires was selected.  It had 707 hours in Hot and Trending and 3,400 page views. Each day had at least 100 page views and I think this made the most difference


Congratulations!!


----------



## stillmyheart

MeganLinski said:


> I'm SOOOOOO happy to say a Court of Vampires was selected.  It had 707 hours in Hot and Trending and 3,400 page views. Each day had at least 100 page views and I think this made the most difference


Congrats!


----------



## RWhite7699

stillmyheart said:


> Okay, decided to give the HeadTalker thing a spin, for my upcoming Kindle Promotion for my first book, if anybody wants to give it some support XD https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/


Done. Good luck.


----------



## stillmyheart

RWhite7699 said:


> Done. Good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## ....

Hi, everyone. I haven't posted here in a while. My advance review copy of Moral Kiosk came out a couple of weeks ago. I don't know if I'm the only person who has ever treated their Scout review copy in this way, but: one typo and a couple of formatting errors were reported in the ARC (directly to me, by friends), so I was able to get Scout to reupload the manuscript for the formal release. They said were happy to do it because they hadn't proofed me a copy before making it available, and there were indeed some formatting glitches that I couldn't have helped. So just to let you know, it can be done -- if there are minor issues with your ARC, Scout will iron them out for your official release day. If any of you received my ARC and are willing to look past some very minor issues that don't derail the book in any way, I'd love to read your reviews (the changeover happened a couple of days after my ARC was issued, so if you waited a few days to download it, you'll get the "new" version). I have a few surprisingly detailed reviews already, which is always good:

https://www.amazon.com/Moral-Kiosk-Ryan-Daff-ebook/dp/B01M0ZMS6D/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

I've had a pretty decent success rate with nominating Scout books recently. Not all of them have been off Steve's list, but I was quite taken with the samples I read for Collapse, The Ceiling Man, Princess Dracula, Must Be Murder and A Study in Revenge EDIT: Oh, and I forgot to mention Monkey's Wedding, and I'm sure there was one called Gladys and the Porn House or something similar that was selected, but I can't see it on the "chosen" page ?.

I look forward to my ARCs of those books. I've nearly finished Timeless Moments, which I will review soon, and Chroma is on my list of books to read that previously featured in this thread.

I currently have nominated: The Shadow Over Lone Oak (I really liked the sample and the Twin Peaks vibe), The Sleeping Pool II and Descending. Good luck to you all, and to everyone else currently waiting on decisions. I should have my nominations slots freed up for more soon; I still look at all the books on offer.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

marissamarchan said:


> Julianne, your headtalker # is incomplete. lol


Oops.  Maybe this one will work. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/descending-2/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RWhite7699 said:


> My headtalker campaign is also stalled. If you haven't done it already, please support here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
> Thanks!


Done and done!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MeganLinski said:


> I'm SOOOOOO happy to say a Court of Vampires was selected.  It had 707 hours in Hot and Trending and 3,400 page views. Each day had at least 100 page views and I think this made the most difference


Huzzah! So happy for you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Luke Christodoulou said:


> In today's news it is another wintry sunny day here in Cyprus, crime is down, the cities are dressing up for Christmas and yes, ladies and gentlemen, Luke's book is still in review. On the bright (like the Greek sun) side the top three from 'the' list have been nominated. Stay tuned for tomorrow's news. The majority of books are rejected on a Tuesday which is looking to be quite cloudy and could even be one of the few December days when it actually bloody rains!!!


Fingers remain crossed for you Luke! Keep your chin up!


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oops.  Maybe this one will work. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/descending-2/


Yes that one works fine. Done


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I'm in disbelief over the rejection of Murder on Display. I can't even put into words how stunned I am. So it is true that the flurry of acceptances at the beginning of the month dictated the rejections right now.


----------



## MarilynVix

OMG! I've been decorating my Christmas Tree and being in general good Holiday cheer. And just came on to check the board and saw Murder On D Splay hadn't been picked. So, I just checked all my nominations and saw all the titles not picked. I am STUNNED! Just stunned.

I am also stunned that _Everything For Love_ is still in review. My brain is working over time on what this might mean. It could mean that there are other books up still on campaign they are waiting to compare to, or simply, they are still reviewing my manuscript.

Wow. Didn't expect this. Big breath. Must remain calm. I think this waiting is the worst part.

I am so sorry to all of those great books with the "not published notification" today. I really thought one of that list, _Simulation_, _Murder By D Splay_, _Ice Girl _or _My Runnaway Bride_ would make it since they were always in the H & T list a lot.

I so wish I had my Kindle Scout crystal ball right now.


----------



## MarilynVix

RaffertyBlack said:


> I'm in disbelief over the rejection of Murder on Display. I can't even put into words how stunned I am. So it is true that the flurry of acceptances at the beginning of the month dictated the rejections right now.


I'm guessing maybe yes. That they are back down to just a few a week like last week. 2-3 books a week maybe, if we're lucky. Of course, might be better in the New Year. But then, all I want for Christmas is a Kindle Scout Crystal Ball.


----------



## marissamarchan

RaffertyBlack said:


> I'm in disbelief over the rejection of Murder on Display. I can't even put into words how stunned I am. So it is true that the flurry of acceptances at the beginning of the month dictated the rejections right now.


You maybe right. I think we picked the wrong time to enter our books. I think they already met the quota for the year. I just got my rejection letter. I think vampires and werewolves, maybe witches too are in. Anyway, I am not going to let it affect my holidays celeb. I plan to enjoy and not think of anything until next year.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

NOT SELECTED...TUESDAY THE 13TH is considered the unluckiest day for Greeks...Guess it is true...
Disappointed? YES...Unexpected? NO...
As pointed out, too many books selected this month...
Lesson learnt: Campaigns do not matter...The KindlePress editors work just every other editor...they publish what they like...what clicks with them...The campaign is only to gather reviews if the book is selected and to bring traffic to their page. No need to stress bout views and nominations. Books with thousands of views and in Hot and Trending all the time, get rejected.
Would I try again with another book? Prob not. I feel like I lost 40 days of sales. Sales are down this time of year for my mostly summer based series so It did not cost me much, but I would never do this in the summer.
Murder On Display will be released just after Xmas. Happy Holidays everybody, thank you for your support, it was great meeting you all.
All the best!!!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RaffertyBlack said:


> I'm in disbelief over the rejection of Murder on Display. I can't even put into words how stunned I am. So it is true that the flurry of acceptances at the beginning of the month dictated the rejections right now.


We shocked each other...
Now,let's show them with our sales what their missed out on 
All three previous books in my series have made more than the 1500 advance so we will do fine...
I just wanted that 'amazon marketing'...Now, its back to marketing on my own!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Luke Christodoulou said:


> We shocked each other...
> Now,let's show them with our sales what their missed out on
> All three previous books in my series have made more than the 1500 advance so we will do fine...
> I just wanted that 'amazon marketing'...Now, its back to marketing on my own!


Luke, truly sorry. Been there, got the t-shirt, self published and sold some books. 
I agree with your comments. Stats matter but not much. Good writing matters but it's not all. Maybe we should be looking at what they actually are picking for research. Two more free books to read so that's good.


----------



## marissamarchan

This was my first campaign and I felt like I worked 24 hrs a day. Even those days that I wasn't posting or tweeting, but the constant checking every hour was exhausting. I was glad it cost me $0 to run this campaign. Would I enter again? Maybe, maybe not. I probably need a break to recover from this first. We'll see. Happy Holidays everyone! I will release my book in January probably.


----------



## PZoro

papercarver65 said:


> You all are so amazing. I put a single call out for Headtalker support and you rallied! Now I've hit and exceeded the required target number.
> 
> Thank you so much. I am really honored to be a part of this group and this experience.


Supported! All the best.


----------



## PZoro

Oh. It's sad so many books were not selected. I wish they could give reasons so that one could always work on their script and try again or submit a different book. Running a campaign is not easy. You lose 30 days of your life. If you don't get selected, then you are not motivated to try again. Both the author and Kindle Press lose in the long run if authors stop submitting more books.


----------



## PZoro

All Headtalkers supported! If you don't see my beautiful dark face among your supporters, send me a message, and I will add my support.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Luke Christodoulou said:


> We shocked each other...
> Now,let's show them with our sales what their missed out on
> All three previous books in my series have made more than the 1500 advance so we will do fine...
> I just wanted that 'amazon marketing'...Now, its back to marketing on my own!


Amazon's marketing is nearly unmatched. If you look at the top 10 on any given day in their Paid Kindle store, 9 are Amazon's Imprints. It would've been nice to be selected, but I believe in my work. You believe in your work. Your readers are dedicated so your book will have great sales. I just looked again and KS simply rejected the remaining 12 campaigns that were lingering for the month of December. Murder On Display and Chameleons' campaigns were fantastic, but I'm thinking that we might've launched at the wrong time. You never know. Rolling dice can be annoying when it comes to marketing and promotion because those things cost money and time. I saw that they also just rejected My Runaway Bride. 12 whole books in a matter of a few days.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RaffertyBlack said:


> Amazon's marketing is nearly unmatched. If you look at the top 10 on any given day in their Paid Kindle store, 9 are Amazon's Imprints. It would've been nice to be selected, but I believe in my work. You believe in your work. Your readers are dedicated so your book will have great sales. I just looked again and KS simply rejected the remaining 12 campaigns that were lingering for the month of December. Murder On Display and Chameleons' campaigns were fantastic, but I'm thinking that we might've launched at the wrong time. You never know. Rolling dice can be annoying when it comes to marketing and promotion because those things cost money and time. I saw that they also just rejected My Runaway Bride. 12 whole books in a matter of a few days.


Actually the books in the top 10 are from Thomas and Mencer and other Amazon publishing houses. Their publishing contracts include covers, editing, marketing, professional reviews and so on...Kindle Press haven't had any top 10 book if that is any consolation. Kindle Press books have had good weeks due to promotion but then fall off quickly. Most at this moment are ranked 100000 and higher...
As for the time of year, I agree, but that annoys me as a logical being. Why not wait for the month to end and then choose 10-15 books? Why accept so many from the beginning and then turn everyone else down?
Oh, well...we played their game and we lost...Now, we move on wiser...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow, I really thought that ICE GIRL was a shoe-in.

Some of you folks are wondering about why so many were selected at the beginning of the month. I think it might have had something to do with Christmas. They wanted to get a certain amount of books selected for the month and had to allow for the possibility of most of their KS staff being off for Christmas. That'd be my theory - which is another way of saying my guess.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I will say that my first Kindle Scout campaign was a total bust. My time-traveling-toilet novel, A BLURT IN TIME, sank like a polar bear's turd. I took what I had learned from my first campaign and wrote and launched my second campaign - KELPIE DREAMS. 

So how did my second campaign work out?

Well, that $1500 US, (which was actually $2000, up here in Canada), paid off some of my yearly bills in a nice kind of way. I haven't sold through my advance yet, I still need to sell another 80 or so copies yet before I hit that point - but I sell a few every month and I have written a couple of smaller Kelpie tales and I am working on a second Kelpie novel and I intend to promote the heck out of all of these by 2017. Besides that, both of the smaller Kelpie tales are stronger and better-plotted than the initial novel was.

I'm growing.

I'm learning.

Would I do it again? Would I try my hand at Kindle Scout?

Sure I would. Only I would work a little harder and think a little longer and try and come up with a book that would likely out-sell KELPIE DREAMS.

The thing is, I've been writing and selling my words for over forty years - and even after four decades I'm still writing and I'm still growing.

Especially growing.

Need to lay off that eggnog some, I guess.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. Enough jibber-jabber. It's Tuesday morning and we had a bucket-load of snow fall yesterday and I have some shoveling to do today before I go to work.

I've got a brand new HeadTalker that could use some support. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
2 days left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
2 days left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
4 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
4 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
5 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
10 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
12 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
13 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
13 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
13 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
16 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
18 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
23 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
23 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
27 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PZoro

Supported, Steve.

Thank you for keeping our sanity in check. I have two days to go, but all this "not selected" brings gloomy weather everywhere. That should explain the snow over there and the dark clouds here. 

But you are right. We keep learning and getting better. Let's soldier on, friends.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Can't believe that _Murder on Display_ was rejected. I thought it was another sure thing. I've been wrong twice in a row now. Perhaps I should try reverse psychology and hope they don't pick my novel? Seems to be I get the opposite of what I expect here lately.

Yeah, l'm really worried about all those early acceptances/recent rejections. It would suck to not be selected because of a (probable) quota.

But we shall persevere.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

CRex896 said:


> Can't believe that _Murder on Display_ was rejected. I thought it was another sure thing. I've been wrong twice in a row now. Perhaps I should try reverse psychology and hope they don't pick my novel? Seems to be I get the opposite of what I expect here lately.
> 
> Yeah, l'm really worried about all those early acceptances/recent rejections. It would suck to not be selected because of a (probable) quota.
> 
> But we shall persevere.


LOL, yeah maybe you should wish not to be picked!
On a bright note: after the email with my rejection went out, I have had many sign-ups to my mailing list. As a good idea, I advice you to put it in you thank you note!


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear about the rejections. It's tough to recuperate after a month-long campaign but it's not all for nought. The exposure will help when the books get launched, no doubt about it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> NOT SELECTED...TUESDAY THE 13TH is considered the unluckiest day for Greeks...Guess it is true...
> Disappointed? YES...Unexpected? NO...
> As pointed out, too many books selected this month...
> Lesson learnt: Campaigns do not matter...The KindlePress editors work just every other editor...they publish what they like...what clicks with them...The campaign is only to gather reviews if the book is selected and to bring traffic to their page. No need to stress bout views and nominations. Books with thousands of views and in Hot and Trending all the time, get rejected.
> Would I try again with another book? Prob not. I feel like I lost 40 days of sales. Sales are down this time of year for my mostly summer based series so It did not cost me much, but I would never do this in the summer.
> Murder On Display will be released just after Xmas. Happy Holidays everybody, thank you for your support, it was great meeting you all.
> All the best!!!


Well, I'll be buying your book as soon as it comes out. As for losing 40 days of sales, I wouldn't be so pessimistic. Whoever would have bought your book to begin with is still going to be there--hopefully together with a lot of people who learned about it through the KS process.

I know everyone doesn't get this result, but I feel as if my investment of effort in KS really paid off. _Different Lee_ had by far the best launch of any of my books--as in ten times as many sales in the first month as my second best new release, not even counting non-US sales or KU reads. Because it started so strong, the 30-day cliff effect wasn't even noticeable. With fewer promos going on, sales dropped a little but are still strong, and I got twice as many KENPs on the book in the first twelve days of the month as I had during the 26 days it was live in November.

While factors driving book sales are complicated, I'm confident KS was one of the positive factors in this case, and therefore worthwhile. With a book as good as yours seems to be, I have no doubt it will do well, and at the very least, going through KS won't have hurt anything.


----------



## Used To Be BH

marissamarchan said:


> You maybe right. I think we picked the wrong time to enter our books. I think they already met the quota for the year. I just got my rejection letter. I think vampires and werewolves, maybe witches too are in. Anyway, I am not going to let it affect my holidays celeb. I plan to enjoy and not think of anything until next year.


From my experience, I can tell you the dragon-vampire combo is not in. 

I am confident your book will do well when it is released. I'll definitely pick up a copy.

Lest any of be too discouraged, we should remember that a regular traditional publisher might have taken much longer to process the book, and the odds would have been a lot worse. Also, the book wouldn't have gotten any exposure, which, as I suggested in my response to Luke, may be a valuable thing, though I know not everyone has the same result.


----------



## Used To Be BH

For those of you whose books were not selected, don't forget there is an extension of this warm and supportive community at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html. It's a good place to exchange ideas and swap promotional support as you ready your books for launch.


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> I feel as if my investment of effort in KS really paid off.


My campaign is still going on, but I feel my KS adventure has already paid off. That's because while doing this I've tested the power of my mailing list which I had largely left untested so far. Sending newsletters had been a major issue for me but thanks to my KS run, not any more. I also know Headtalker now and I've tinkered with a few other marketing tools as well. A LOT has been learned.

The first 7 days of my campaign had consumed a big part of me. But after that I worked hard to detach myself. Sure, I still promote, but that comes after I've written my daily quota of words and tended to the other writing related tasks. And that separation has definitely helped. I'm not saying that a rejection won't sting, but I hope it'll go a tad easier.


----------



## Kay7979

Steve Vernon said:


> Wow, I really thought that ICE GIRL was a shoe-in.
> 
> Some of you folks are wondering about why so many were selected at the beginning of the month. I think it might have had something to do with Christmas. They wanted to get a certain amount of books selected for the month and had to allow for the possibility of most of their KS staff being off for Christmas. That'd be my theory - which is another way of saying my guess.


Actually, that theory makes a lot of sense.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I can't believe how many "thanks for nominating" emails I got today :-( sorry guys, truly starting to believe that at least some amount of KS success is just down to luck (i.e. that your book will end it's campaign before the quota is up). More convinced than ever that stats have basically nothing to do with it though, especially after Chameleons!

If your (general your!) book will be out before Christmas (or on preorder before then!) don't forget to sign up for our KS Alumni promo! Books will be split by genre so you only promote the genres your fans will be interested in in whatever way you can!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

I've nominated the top three on the list. Best of luck to you.

To those of you recently "not selected," a lot of us have been through the letdown feeling you're experiencing now, and in a few days you'll bounce back and put the disappointment behind you. As Bill mentioned, we've started a thread for post-Kindle Scout participants where we share support, marketing ideas, and help each other with reviews. We're even doing an all Kindle Scout author cross-promotion. There is definitely life after Kindle Scout.


----------



## RWhite7699

Thanks to all of you who supported my headtalker campaign. I reached my goal!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> I've nominated the top three on the list. Best of luck to you.
> 
> To those of you recently "not selected," a lot of us have been through the letdown feeling you're experiencing now, and in a few days you'll bounce back and put the disappointment behind you. As Bill mentioned, we've started a thread for post-Kindle Scout participants where we share support, marketing ideas, and help each other with reviews. We're even doing an all Kindle Scout author cross-promotion. There is definitely life after Kindle Scout.


Link to the promo Kay mentioned!

But definitely come over, just as this thread is helpful and supportive, the other one is too!

Link up for the Cross Promo 26th-31st December (share any way you want & the genres you want!): 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdupiZRoO2p6LGe7nATzCUe2pQRXg2rRcC1xD1zE35_R5XgtQ/viewform

Also, if you do know any other KS Alumni you think may be interested, please feel free to share!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Luke and Marissa- sorry to hear about your books.  I hope you have oodles of sales when you release them.

Luke, I agree with you.  I think the campaign's main purpose is to set up reviews, I think the editor's have other qualifications for publication.

It's hard to get published anywhere, here is no different.  Good books collect rejection notices.  The good thing about KS is that it can jump start self publishing, which seems to be what most folks use it for.

My headtalker campaign is full, thanks to you guys.  I've supported everyone else's headtalker, and still have the top three books in nomination.  Two more days, then the real freaking out begins.  My fanfic readers are a blessing.  I've been 24 hours in H&T since I published the story.  Too bad I didn't think about that sooner.  I know campaign stats aren't the deciding factor, but mine were so sad it made me feel like a loser.  Now, I feel average!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Rejection is never fun but I factored it in. The book is already live, I was prepared 

No point for me to wonder why...the first book in this series is currently selling well, and I hope readers will pick up the sequel. I'll give Scout another try once I start a new series.

*Good luck to everyone still campaigning/waiting! *


----------



## Used To Be BH

Andy Mulberry said:


> Rejection is never fun but I factored it in. The book is already live, I was prepared
> 
> No point for me to wonder why...the first book in this series is currently selling well, and I hope readers will pick up the sequel. I'll give Scout another try once I start a new series.
> 
> *Good luck to everyone still campaigning/waiting! *


I already picked up my copy!


----------



## Andy Mulberry

Bill Hiatt said:


> I already picked up my copy!


*Oh my gosh, thank you Bill! *The support here is incredible and I'll try to find all of you on Twitter/FB to haunt you guys there


----------



## ChrisLambert

MeganLinski said:


> I'm SOOOOOO happy to say a Court of Vampires was selected.  It had 707 hours in Hot and Trending and 3,400 page views. Each day had at least 100 page views and I think this made the most difference


Congratulations!! So great to have good news here, especially after some recent disappointments. Well done!


----------



## MarilynVix

Well, back to the drawing board. 
I've already set up a file to self-publish Everything For Love. I just realized how much I need to format. 
I'm awful at doing the TOC. Does anyone know a good formater?
I can seem to download Vellum either. Other words, I'd do it myself.
Every time I try the TOC on my own, I mess up. SO, is there someone on the yellow pages anybody would recommend?
Good luck with everyone with your campaigns.

-Marilyn


----------



## marissamarchan

MarilynVix said:


> Well, back to the drawing board.
> I've already set up a file to self-publish Everything For Love. I just realized how much I need to format.
> I'm awful at doing the TOC. Does anyone know a good formater?
> I can seem to download Vellum either. Other words, I'd do it myself.
> Every time I try the TOC on my own, I mess up. SO, is there someone on the yellow pages anybody would recommend?
> Good luck with everyone with your campaigns.
> 
> -Marilyn


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that you got rejected too, Marilyn. They were very quick in rejecting our books, this time around. I am beginning to think that they didn't even bother reading it. They just reject, reject, on all. Are you creating the ebook for KDP? If so, you can PM me and I'll create a template for you with the toc. All you have to do is plug in your book contents, that's all. Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## SG

So sorry to hear, Marilyn. But I really admire your spirit, you're on to publishing _Everything For Love_ already. YES!

I use Vellum nowadays, so won't be of much help overall with TOC. I used to do everything in Word before Vellum though, so if you have specific issues I might be able to figure out solutions. PM me if you need.


----------



## marissamarchan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Luke and Marissa- sorry to hear about your books. I hope you have oodles of sales when you release them.
> 
> Luke, I agree with you. I think the campaign's main purpose is to set up reviews, I think the editor's have other qualifications for publication.
> 
> It's hard to get published anywhere, here is no different. Good books collect rejection notices. The good thing about KS is that it can jump start self publishing, which seems to be what most folks use it for.
> 
> My headtalker campaign is full, thanks to you guys. I've supported everyone else's headtalker, and still have the top three books in nomination. Two more days, then the real freaking out begins. My fanfic readers are a blessing. I've been 24 hours in H&T since I published the story. Too bad I didn't think about that sooner. I know campaign stats aren't the deciding factor, but mine were so sad it made me feel like a loser. Now, I feel average!


Thanks Julianne. The only good thing that came out of this is being a part of the KBoards community knowing I'm not alone. Awesome people giving support and lots of encouragement. You can't beat that.


----------



## marissamarchan

Bill Hiatt said:


> From my experience, I can tell you the dragon-vampire combo is not in.
> 
> I am confident your book will do well when it is released. I'll definitely pick up a copy.
> 
> Lest any of be too discouraged, we should remember that a regular traditional publisher might have taken much longer to process the book, and the odds would have been a lot worse. Also, the book wouldn't have gotten any exposure, which, as I suggested in my response to Luke, may be a valuable thing, though I know not everyone has the same result.


Thanks Bill. I really appreciate that very much.


----------



## Misfit

So sorry to hear about the recent rejections. I look forward to when you release them.

Nominations:
Descending
The Sleeping Pool II
The Shadow Over Lone Oak


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that you got rejected too, Marilyn. They were very quick in rejecting our books, this time around. I am beginning to think that they didn't even bother reading it. They just reject, reject, on all. Are you creating the ebook for KDP? If so, you can PM me and I'll create a template for you with the toc. email me at ---if you email me before 5 pm. All you have to do is plug in your book contents, that's all. Hope this helps. Thanks.


Yes. I'm working on it right now. I do want to get a final proofreader to make sure it's completely cleaned up. I've been leaving messages this morning. I figure about a month and I'll release it sometime in January. Using the same time table that KS might have, about a month of edits. I've already put it through a series of heavy edits, and it just needs the line edits/proofreading and formatting. Then, I'll release. Any tips you can send my way or help in formatting would be appreciated. Thank you.

I'm just figuring they took their quota and that's it. I won't submit at the end of the year again. I've pretty much spent a whole year submitting and getting rejections. I'm done with the status quo. I'm thinking of the money I could have made if I released in May when it was pretty much ready.

But at least, the whole campaign was like a prelaunch and cover reveal. All of my fans are so revved up, they are chomping at the bit for this book. So, hopefully it will be a good release in the end. It will be my first full length novel.

I agree about the awesome support too. I've made some friends through the whole experience, and that will only be a plus. It was easier to go through with other people. I still can't believe ALL of us got rejected. I thought at least 1-2 of those books would make it. I was worried by how great the competition was too, even though we were all in it together. It's like going through auditions for a play. You root for your competition hoping at least someone will make it. Since KS rejected everyone, well, don't know what that means. Just a lot of question marks flying out of my head.

I have a contemporary romance that I might submit next year. It needs a little more work, but it definitely looks like submitting at the beginning of the year is far better than the middle or end. Live and let learn.


----------



## marissamarchan

MarilynVix said:


> Yes. I'm working on it right now. I do want to get a final proofreader to make sure it's completely cleaned up. I've been leaving messages this morning. I figure about a month and I'll release it sometime in January. Using the same time table that KS might have, about a month of edits. I've already put it through a series of heavy edits, and it just needs the line edits/proofreading and formatting. Then, I'll release. Any tips you can send my way or help in formatting would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> I'm just figuring they took their quota and that's it. I won't submit at the end of the year again. I've pretty much spent a whole year submitting and getting rejections. I'm done with the status quo. I'm thinking of the money I could have made if I released in May when it was pretty much ready.
> 
> But at least, the whole campaign was like a prelaunch and cover reveal. All of my fans are so revved up, they are chomping at the bit for this book. So, hopefully it will be a good release in the end. It will be my first full length novel.


The template I'm talking about and currently using is Word document. I have no clue about Vellum. It's hard to explain the formatting so I thought I'll just make you a template.

We learned a good lesson here. Don't run your campaign in November/December and not in the middle of the month either. Do it like in the last part or early part of the month. lol


----------



## marissamarchan

MarilynVix said:


> Yes. I'm working on it right now. I do want to get a final proofreader to make sure it's completely cleaned up. I've been leaving messages this morning. I figure about a month and I'll release it sometime in January. Using the same time table that KS might have, about a month of edits. I've already put it through a series of heavy edits, and it just needs the line edits/proofreading and formatting. Then, I'll release. Any tips you can send my way or help in formatting would be appreciated. Thank you.


Hi Marilyn, do you mind removing my email address on your comment? (It's my work email, lol). I can't do it. I only put it here so you can contact me quickly. lol But write it down in case you still need me to send you that template I was talking about.  Thank you my friend.


----------



## amiblackwelder

So, still waiting to hear from Kindle Scout. I left on the 5th, so I have till the 20th, but it feels like if they really wanted it, they would have said so by now. But I have to wait, 7 more days. Preparing all my promos and plans until then.

Any ideas on what I should do as soon as I hear "No" instead of "Yes"

Good websites that are affordable? Freebie places that do well?


----------



## amiblackwelder

ChrisLambert said:


> Congratulations!! So great to have good news here, especially after some recent disappointments. Well done!


Congrats!


----------



## amiblackwelder

Kay7979 said:


> Actually, that theory makes a lot of sense.


Yea, I thought Ice Girl looked great.


----------



## amiblackwelder

MarilynVix said:


> OMG! I've been decorating my Christmas Tree and being in general good Holiday cheer. And just came on to check the board and saw Murder On D Splay hadn't been picked. So, I just checked all my nominations and saw all the titles not picked. I am STUNNED! Just stunned.
> 
> I am also stunned that _Everything For Love_ is still in review. My brain is working over time on what this might mean. It could mean that there are other books up still on campaign they are waiting to compare to, or simply, they are still reviewing my manuscript.
> 
> Wow. Didn't expect this. Big breath. Must remain calm. I think this waiting is the worst part.
> 
> I am so sorry to all of those great books with the "not published notification" today. I really thought one of that list, _Simulation_, _Murder By D Splay_, _Ice Girl _or _My Runnaway Bride_ would make it since they were always in the H & T list a lot.
> 
> I so wish I had my Kindle Scout crystal ball right now.


Wow, I didn't even see this list. Where is it? I never got an email rejection letter.


----------



## ChrisLambert

In other news, I'd like to thank everyone who responded to my earlier post about pageviews and hours on the hot list. Your reassurance has done wonders for my stress level. Thank you all!!


----------



## papercarver65

Andy Mulberry said:


> Rejection is never fun but I factored it in. The book is already live, I was prepared
> 
> No point for me to wonder why...the first book in this series is currently selling well, and I hope readers will pick up the sequel. I'll give Scout another try once I start a new series.
> 
> *Good luck to everyone still campaigning/waiting! *


Andy--I bought your book today for my teen daughter's Kindle for Christmas. I wish you much success with it.

Andy, Marilyn, Marissa, and Luke I was so sorry to read my emails this morning. I thought for sure one or more of you would be selected. So many good books this month.


----------



## amiblackwelder

papercarver65 said:


> Andy--I bought your book today for my teen daughter's Kindle for Christmas. I wish you much success with it.
> 
> Andy, Marilyn, Marissa, and Luke I was so sorry to read my emails this morning. I thought for sure one or more of you would be selected. So many good books this month.


Yep, many good books, and many surprises. I had a plan for the rejection, which was more likely, and so I'm falling through with it. My book should be up live on Kindle tomorrow-SIMULATION. I'll let everyone know.

My plan is to write a series of YA Dystopian SyFy novels. I've found I absolutely love the dystopian science fiction genre-espeically with the idea of robots and futuristic technology. So, at least I'm doing what I love. I have two other novels and a novella and am almost done with another novel in the same genre before starting another one. Then, I'll release them.

So, I'll be releasing the books every other month, after a Kindle Scout run

I'm planning for the worse.

But in other news: If you don't know already, you can take you novels to SCRIPTFEST in California. It's a great place to get noticed asa writer. There are many investors, producers, and agents...all to see UNKNOWN talent. I recommend any of you to go there with your book. You never know!

I'm going this year in 2017. It is usually in MAY 2017. I have a friend who goes every year, but he writes scripts.

If literary agents reject and the kindle scout rejects...I'm going to try my luck there....and self-publish

Thanks for everyone who nominated me. My book was SIMULATION.


----------



## amiblackwelder

amiblackwelder said:


> Yep, many good books, and many surprises. I had a plan for the rejection, which was more likely, and so I'm falling through with it. My book should be up live on Kindle tomorrow-SIMULATION. I'll let everyone know.
> 
> My plan is to write a series of YA Dystopian SyFy novels. I've found I absolutely love the dystopian science fiction genre-espeically with the idea of robots and futuristic technology. So, at least I'm doing what I love. I have two other novels and a novella and am almost done with another novel in the same genre before starting another one. Then, I'll release them.
> 
> So, I'll be releasing the books every other month, after a Kindle Scout run
> 
> I'm planning for the worse.
> 
> But in other news: If you don't know already, you can take your novels to SCRIPTFEST in California. It's a great place to get noticed as a writer. There are many investors, producers, and agents...all to see UNKNOWN talent. I recommend any of you to go there with your book. You never know!
> 
> I'm going this year in 2017. It is usually in MAY 2017. I have a friend who goes every year, but he writes scripts.
> 
> If literary agents reject and the kindle scout rejects...I'm going to try my luck there....and self-publish
> 
> Thanks for everyone who nominated me. My book was SIMULATION.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

amiblackwelder said:


> Wow, I didn't even see this list. Where is it? I never got an email rejection letter.


People who nominated a book get an email notice if it's been accepted or rejected. If you nominate your own book, you'll get the same notice. If you have been nominating, and got no emails, check your spam folder.


----------



## overfiend

Been away for quite long it seems and I was eagerly awaiting to see CHAMELEONS accepted
but I scroll back 8 pages back to see the bad news
Sad for you Rafferty...didn't expect it
But i know some publisher will pick it if you show it around


----------



## Andy Mulberry

papercarver65 said:


> Andy--I bought your book today for my teen daughter's Kindle for Christmas. I wish you much success with it.
> 
> Andy, Marilyn, Marissa, and Luke I was so sorry to read my emails this morning. I thought for sure one or more of you would be selected. So many good books this month.


Awww, thank you!! I hope she likes it!


----------



## marissamarchan

amiblackwelder said:


> Yep, many good books, and many surprises. I had a plan for the rejection, which was more likely, and so I'm falling through with it. My book should be up live on Kindle tomorrow-SIMULATION. I'll let everyone know.
> 
> My plan is to write a series of YA Dystopian SyFy novels. I've found I absolutely love the dystopian science fiction genre-espeically with the idea of robots and futuristic technology. So, at least I'm doing what I love. I have two other novels and a novella and am almost done with another novel in the same genre before starting another one. Then, I'll release them.
> 
> So, I'll be releasing the books every other month, after a Kindle Scout run
> 
> I'm planning for the worse.
> 
> But in other news: If you don't know already, you can take you novels to SCRIPTFEST in California. It's a great place to get noticed asa writer. There are many investors, producers, and agents...all to see UNKNOWN talent. I recommend any of you to go there with your book. You never know!
> 
> I'm going this year in 2017. It is usually in MAY 2017. I have a friend who goes every year, but he writes scripts.
> 
> If literary agents reject and the kindle scout rejects...I'm going to try my luck there....and self-publish
> 
> Thanks for everyone who nominated me. My book was SIMULATION.


Ok. Take a deep breath, Ami.  Slow down. lol  But you have a great idea there. It'll keep you busy for a while.


----------



## marissamarchan

papercarver65 said:


> Andy, Marilyn, Marissa, and Luke I was so sorry to read my emails this morning. I thought for sure one or more of you would be selected. So many good books this month.


Aww, thanks. You are so sweet. But I'm not even sure if they read it or what, to tell you the truth. They went through the list and rejected everything pretty quick. lol


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> Hi Marilyn, do you mind removing my email address on your comment? (It's my work email, lol). I can't do it. I only put it here so you can contact me quickly. lol But write it down in case you still need me to send you that template I was talking about.  Thank you my friend.


I took it out. It might have auto put it in my response. I took it out. Thank you for the offer of help. I've been talking to an editor, and it looks like I got a time line for releasing end of January. It will be nice to still be able to support each other as we keep at our writing journey.


----------



## MarilynVix

marissamarchan said:


> Aww, thanks. You are so sweet. But I'm not even sure if they read it or what, to tell you the truth. They went through the list and rejected everything pretty quick. lol


Yeah. I was wondering about the fast rejections. I'm feeling like they hit their quota for the year. Only thing to do is move on.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

overfiend said:


> Been away for quite long it seems and I was eagerly awaiting to see CHAMELEONS accepted
> but I scroll back 8 pages back to see the bad news
> Sad for you Rafferty...didn't expect it
> But i know some publisher will pick it if you show it around


Thanks a bunch for your support! Chameleons is in editor's hands as we speak. Hoping for great things for The 4 Wraths!

I'm really sorry to receive so many rejection emails. So many great books. Great campaigns. As 2017 nears, let's stay in our element and keep pushing forward. Onward & Upward!


----------



## amiblackwelder

RaffertyBlack said:


> Thanks a bunch for your support! Chameleons is in editor's hands as we speak. Hoping for great things for The 4 Wraths!
> 
> I'm really sorry to receive so many rejection emails. So many great books. Great campaigns. As 2017 nears, let's stay in our element and keep pushing forward. Onward & Upward!


 Thanks.
You really kicked butt with your Hot and Trending.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, my wife is planning a lot of Christmas baking, so I walked over and lugged back three full bags of groceries. I had to kneel and root to find two misplaced bags of desiccated coconut but other than that I found everything that was on her list.

Also, I've still got a HeadTalker that could use some support. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
1 day left  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
1 day left  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
3 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
3 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
4 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
9 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
11 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
12 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
12 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
12 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
15 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
17 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
22 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
22 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
26 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Well, my wife is planning a lot of Christmas baking, so I walked over and lugged back three full bags of groceries. I had to kneel and root to find two misplaced bags of desiccated coconut but other than that I found everything that was on her list.
> 
> Also, I've still got a HeadTalker that could use some support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/


Lol, christmas baking is no joke.

Supported your headtalker!

Quick Update:

The kindle press anthology I put together is sitting at #232 in the entire amazon free store today! I did some big promotions for it, and more planned in the next week or so, so hopefully we can go even higher!

If anyone hasn't gotten a copy, you can get it in my signature below or at this link. Also, if anyone is willing to please post this link to social media and share it we would much appreciate it! We are at #2 in anthologies and shooting for #1 if we can manage it!

http://geni.us/winterSolstice

Thanks all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, christmas baking is no joke.
> 
> Supported your headtalker!
> 
> Quick Update:
> 
> The kindle press anthology I put together is sitting at #232 in the entire amazon free store today! I did some big promotions for it, and more planned in the next week or so, so hopefully we can go even higher!
> 
> If anyone hasn't gotten a copy, you can get it in my signature below or at this link. Also, if anyone is willing to please post this link to social media and share it we would much appreciate it! We are at #2 in anthologies and shooting for #1 if we can manage it!
> 
> http://geni.us/winterSolstice
> 
> Thanks all!


Picked one up and shared it on FB and Twitter. It looks really good!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Picked one up and shared it on FB and Twitter. It looks really good!


Thank you, sir! I worked really hard putting it together so it's awesome seeing it do well. I personally won't get a lot out of it, but with luck the other authors will get a ton for very little work!

I'm also planning on putting together some other anthologies in different genres that aren't only for KP authors, so I'll be sure to let everyone know about those when the time comes!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Thank you, sir! I worked really hard putting it together so it's awesome seeing it do well. I personally won't get a lot out of it, but with luck the other authors will get a ton for very little work!
> 
> I'm also planning on putting together some other anthologies in different genres that aren't only for KP authors, so I'll be sure to let everyone know about those when the time comes!


That's great. I've become a big fan of anthologies, so I'd definitely try to submit something.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Currently we have 31 books going into the promo!

For ease of finding it, here's the KS Alumni Cross Promo Link: 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdupiZRoO2p6LGe7nATzCUe2pQRXg2rRcC1xD1zE35_R5XgtQ/viewform

REMEMBER: You can share in whatever way you want, you can submit up to 3 books! Links open until 21st December!

On Friday, I'll be giving Joynell a list of people involved so that she can organise some guest posts/questions for us all! (Thank you Joynell!)

If there is enough interest we can also include a "preorder" section


----------



## Matthew Speak

lauramg_1406 said:


> Currently we have 31 books going into the promo!
> 
> For ease of finding it, here's the KS Alumni Cross Promo Link:
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdupiZRoO2p6LGe7nATzCUe2pQRXg2rRcC1xD1zE35_R5XgtQ/viewform
> 
> REMEMBER: You can share in whatever way you want, you can submit up to 3 books! Links open until 21st December!
> 
> On Friday, I'll be giving Joynell a list of people involved so that she can organise some guest posts/questions for us all! (Thank you Joynell!)
> 
> If there is enough interest we can also include a "preorder" section


That's a great idea!


----------



## lauramg_1406

speakmatt said:


> That's a great idea!


Thank you! We've been talking about it for a while but now we're actually doing something about it! Hopefully taking advantage of the post Christmas new kindles & gift cards!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you! We've been talking about it for a while but now we're actually doing something about it! Hopefully taking advantage of the post Christmas new kindles & gift cards!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Sounds fantastic! I signed up


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Thank you, sir! I worked really hard putting it together so it's awesome seeing it do well. I personally won't get a lot out of it, but with luck the other authors will get a ton for very little work!
> 
> I'm also planning on putting together some other anthologies in different genres that aren't only for KP authors, so I'll be sure to let everyone know about those when the time comes!


Got one just now and shared on FB.


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> Currently we have 31 books going into the promo!
> 
> For ease of finding it, here's the KS Alumni Cross Promo Link:
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdupiZRoO2p6LGe7nATzCUe2pQRXg2rRcC1xD1zE35_R5XgtQ/viewform
> 
> REMEMBER: You can share in whatever way you want, you can submit up to 3 books! Links open until 21st December!
> 
> On Friday, I'll be giving Joynell a list of people involved so that she can organise some guest posts/questions for us all! (Thank you Joynell!)
> 
> If there is enough interest we can also include a "preorder" section


31 participants already. That's great!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Got one just now and shared on FB.


Awesome, ty!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> 31 participants already. That's great!


Less participants! I think there's 17 participants, but there's 31 books at the moment. I have also maybe stalked some authors from my KS page and sent them messages about it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## C. J. Sears

As I head into the last days of my campaign, I think I will rest my hope for selection on two significant factors (aside from book quality):

1. Niche factor. Above all else, I don't think KS has or will have anything quite like my book. It's not a typical thriller and can also lay claim to horror and sci-fi at various pivotal moments in the story. I'm banking on the novel being unique but marketable.

2. Release timing, if selected, couldnt possibly be better. Assuming the standard turnaround, the book would be sandwiched between a brand new Resident Evil game (and movies) and the new season of Twin Peaks. Its biggest influences putting out highly anticipated content should give it primetime in marketing. Hopefully, Amazon has caught on with this fact as well.

As always, love the positivity and enthusiasm in this thread. And with all the new releases, I may have to put some Christmas money toward a reading fund.


----------



## lincolnjcole

CRex896 said:


> As I head into the last days of my campaign, I think I will rest my hope for selection on two significant factors (aside from book quality):
> 
> 1. Niche factor. Above all else, I don't think KS has or will have anything quite like my book. It's not a typical thriller and can also lay claim to horror and sci-fi at various pivotal moments in the story. I'm banking on the novel being unique but marketable.
> 
> 2. Release timing, if selected, couldnt possibly be better. Assuming the standard turnaround, the book would be sandwiched between a brand new Resident Evil game (and movies) and the new season of Twin Peaks. Its biggest influences putting out highly anticipated content should give it primetime in marketing. Hopefully, Amazon has caught on with this fact as well.
> 
> As always, love the positivity and enthusiasm in this thread. And with all the new releases, I may have to put some Christmas money toward a reading fund.


The timing could really help. They seem to pick a lot more early and mid year than later in the holidays, almost like they are prepping for upcoming promotional periods.

The niche thing could play to your advantage, but in general KS doesn't seem to pick outliers. They want generally 'good' things in a genre that can sell easily. They don't seem interested in breaking any molds and have turned down a lot of brilliant unique content because of the work involved.

The thing is, KS is in large part designed to help amazon have exclusive content that is really good. Why would amazon invest in promoting a title an author loads onto Kindle Unlimited only to have that author remove the title 3 months later? Then the author benefits and amazon loses out on having that awesome content they helped popularize. So, KS is to help expand their content of locked in titles that will be permanently in KU, so promoting it is in their best interest because they want people to enjoy the KU program and have their own content become popular. As such, their interest seems to be mostly in picking titles that fit neatly into genres and will please many audiences so that KU subscribers are guaranteed fresh and new content.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominated Descending, The Shadow Over Lone Oak and The Sleeping Pool II .
Good luck to all three.


----------



## akscribe

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, christmas baking is no joke.
> 
> Supported your headtalker!
> 
> Quick Update:
> 
> The kindle press anthology I put together is sitting at #232 in the entire amazon free store today! I did some big promotions for it, and more planned in the next week or so, so hopefully we can go even higher!
> 
> If anyone hasn't gotten a copy, you can get it in my signature below or at this link. Also, if anyone is willing to please post this link to social media and share it we would much appreciate it! We are at #2 in anthologies and shooting for #1 if we can manage it!
> 
> http://geni.us/winterSolstice
> 
> Thanks all!


Lincoln:

I tweeted this and got a copy for myself. I belong to a writer workshop where we are required to write one short story a month. (It does make you a better writer).


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Nominated Descending, The Shadow Over Lone Oak and The Sleeping Pool II .
> Good luck to all three.


Thank you! I need all the luck I can get!


----------



## lincolnjcole

akscribe said:


> Lincoln:
> 
> I tweeted this and got a copy for myself. I belong to a writer workshop where we are required to write one short story a month. (It does make you a better writer).


Thanks so much! Short stories can really quickly turn into full length projects if you aren't careful!


----------



## akscribe

CRex896 said:


> As I head into the last days of my campaign, I think I will rest my hope for selection on two significant factors (aside from book quality):
> 
> 1. Niche factor. Above all else, I don't think KS has or will have anything quite like my book. It's not a typical thriller and can also lay claim to horror and sci-fi at various pivotal moments in the story. I'm banking on the novel being unique but marketable.
> 
> 2. Release timing, if selected, couldnt possibly be better. Assuming the standard turnaround, the book would be sandwiched between a brand new Resident Evil game (and movies) and the new season of Twin Peaks. Its biggest influences putting out highly anticipated content should give it primetime in marketing. Hopefully, Amazon has caught on with this fact as well.
> 
> As always, love the positivity and enthusiasm in this thread. And with all the new releases, I may have to put some Christmas money toward a reading fund.


CJ:

It's up to the Kindle Scout Editors (we know that clicks, etc. aren't the answer). My book is also a niche --sophisticated retro mystery in the manner of Agatha Christie and other mid-century classics geared to Miss Fisher type fanbase.

I'm a big Twin Peaks fan too, and there are plenty. Best of luck.


----------



## MarilynVix

amiblackwelder said:


> Yep, many good books, and many surprises. I had a plan for the rejection, which was more likely, and so I'm falling through with it. My book should be up live on Kindle tomorrow-SIMULATION. I'll let everyone know.
> 
> My plan is to write a series of YA Dystopian SyFy novels. I've found I absolutely love the dystopian science fiction genre-espeically with the idea of robots and futuristic technology. So, at least I'm doing what I love. I have two other novels and a novella and am almost done with another novel in the same genre before starting another one. Then, I'll release them.
> 
> So, I'll be releasing the books every other month, after a Kindle Scout run
> 
> I'm planning for the worse.
> 
> But in other news: If you don't know already, you can take you novels to SCRIPTFEST in California. It's a great place to get noticed asa writer. There are many investors, producers, and agents...all to see UNKNOWN talent. I recommend any of you to go there with your book. You never know!
> 
> I'm going this year in 2017. It is usually in MAY 2017. I have a friend who goes every year, but he writes scripts.
> 
> If literary agents reject and the kindle scout rejects...I'm going to try my luck there....and self-publish
> 
> Thanks for everyone who nominated me. My book was SIMULATION.


That sounds like a great plan. I had a producer that was interested in my Beware of Warlocks series, but I never heard back from him after sending my ebooks. Not sure why, but I guess sometimes things don't pan out. I hope you have better luck. Just have to keep selling yourself.

I was looking at Scriptfest, and is it that you pitch your book? Or do you write up your story as a script?


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks so much! Short stories can really quickly turn into full length projects if you aren't careful!


No so long ago I had one turn into a novella which became the prequel for a new series.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> No so long ago I had one turn into a novella which became the prequel for a new series.


I've had a short story turn into a novella too! And completely change direction at that! I think I just get too attached to the characters to leave them be! I have an older horror short story that I've been thinking about extending. I want to but just can't work out what direction to go with it

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I have the top 3 on my list. Good luck to you all!

And I've lost track of all of the books to purchase (minus a few) so please drop me a line & link at [email protected] so I can make those purchases. Reviews as well. Happy Holidays!


----------



## cmstafford

*coming out of lurkdom* 

I'm thinking about trying my hand at Kindle Scout for my latest paranormal YA, and I'm learning so much for this thread! I've nominated the top 3 and I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

Anyone know the average turn around time for a book in review?  It's been three days and the wait is killing me...lol


----------



## RaffertyBlack

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Anyone know the average turn around time for a book in review? It's been three days and the wait is killing me...lol


Seems the average is about 7-10 days. Some are rejected immediately after their campaign ends, while some are selected up to 13 days after their campaign ends. The wait can be torturous.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

cmstafford said:


> *coming out of lurkdom*
> 
> I'm thinking about trying my hand at Kindle Scout for my latest paranormal YA, and I'm learning so much for this thread! I've nominated the top 3 and I wish you all the best of luck!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kay7979

RaffertyBlack said:


> Seems the average is about 7-10 days. Some are rejected immediately after their campaign ends, while some are selected up to 13 days after their campaign ends. The wait can be torturous.


Or rejected after 12 or 13 days. Sigh.


----------



## overfiend

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Anyone know the average turn around time for a book in review? It's been three days and the wait is killing me...lol


If they are taking long that might be a good thing. Means they are not sure they want to say "NO" ..may be mulling over a "YES"


----------



## Jasperwocky

A few days left, still not hit H&T. If nothing else I now know I need to do something to up the basic appeal of my book; cover, blurb, tag line or whatever - no arguing with the bare facts!

I don't know how many of you tried trad publishing before kindle scout. I am the author of a moderately successful self pub series under a pseudonym but I decided to send LNDN to agents. I submitted to a small group back in June, nothing came of it, or so I thought. Since entering kindle scout I have received two full requests, one of which is from someone I would consider a dream agent. Sods' bloody law.

Anyway, fingers still crossed for everyone. I'm flying back to Europe for Christmas tomorrow. It will be the first time I've experienced winter for three years and I cant wait! Bring on the mulled wine and overeating.


----------



## jcarter

RaffertyBlack said:


> Seems the average is about 7-10 days. Some are rejected immediately after their campaign ends, while some are selected up to 13 days after their campaign ends. The wait can be torturous.


I agree the wait is torturous. I couldn't believe that it was harder than the actual campaign, but it was. Hang in there!

The great thing is that no matter whether a contract is awarded or not, success is still there to be had. I'm in awe of the support that is here and feel so grateful to have met so many amazing writers. I think it's ridiculously cool that the KS alumni is doing a cross promotional event. And I bet there's more cool stuff to come for everyone!


----------



## amiblackwelder

MarilynVix said:


> That sounds like a great plan. I had a producer that was interested in my Beware of Warlocks series, but I never heard back from him after sending my ebooks. Not sure why, but I guess sometimes things don't pan out. I hope you have better luck. Just have to keep selling yourself.
> 
> I was looking at Scriptfest, and is it that you pitch your book? Or do you write up your story as a script?


You can pitch your book or a script. But they actually prefer books, cause they can sell the book and the script. It's more lucrative, and you canals find a literary agent there too.


----------



## amiblackwelder

RaffertyBlack said:


> I have the top 3 on my list. Good luck to you all!
> 
> And I've lost track of all of the books to purchase (minus a few) so please drop me a line & link at [email protected] so I can make those purchases. Reviews as well. Happy Holidays!


Love the cover


----------



## lauramg_1406

Jasperwocky said:


> A few days left, still not hit H&T. If nothing else I now know I need to do something to up the basic appeal of my book; cover, blurb, tag line or whatever - no arguing with the bare facts!
> 
> I don't know how many of you tried trad publishing before kindle scout. I am the author of a moderately successful self pub series under a pseudonym but I decided to send LNDN to agents. I submitted to a small group back in June, nothing came of it, or so I thought. Since entering kindle scout I have received two full requests, one of which is from someone I would consider a dream agent. Sods' bloody law.
> 
> Anyway, fingers still crossed for everyone. I'm flying back to Europe for Christmas tomorrow. It will be the first time I've experienced winter for three years and I cant wait! Bring on the mulled wine and overeating.


The best parts of a European Christmas! But do they not do mulled wine and overeating elsewhere? :-O

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## PZoro

RaffertyBlack said:


> I have the top 3 on my list. Good luck to you all!
> 
> And I've lost track of all of the books to purchase (minus a few) so please drop me a line & link at [email protected] so I can make those purchases. Reviews as well. Happy Holidays!


Thank you for the nomination, Rafferty. It seems your cover is staying true to the title. It changes every few days like a chameleon. What have you done to her hair?


----------



## PZoro

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Nominated Descending, The Shadow Over Lone Oak and The Sleeping Pool II .
> Good luck to all three.


Thank you so much, Llyod.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

PZoro said:


> Thank you for the nomination, Rafferty. It seems your cover is staying true to the title. It changes every few days like a chameleon. What have you done to her hair?


LOL thanks for noticing! Green seemed more fitting for the Chameleon theme.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Jasperwocky said:


> A few days left, still not hit H&T. If nothing else I now know I need to do something to up the basic appeal of my book; cover, blurb, tag line or whatever - no arguing with the bare facts!
> 
> I don't know how many of you tried trad publishing before kindle scout. I am the author of a moderately successful self pub series under a pseudonym but I decided to send LNDN to agents. I submitted to a small group back in June, nothing came of it, or so I thought. Since entering kindle scout I have received two full requests, one of which is from someone I would consider a dream agent. Sods' bloody law.
> 
> Anyway, fingers still crossed for everyone. I'm flying back to Europe for Christmas tomorrow. It will be the first time I've experienced winter for three years and I cant wait! Bring on the mulled wine and overeating.


Have a wonderful holiday. Funny how things work out, isn't it? Whenever we're at a restaurant and it's taking forever for the food to come, if someone will leave the table, it shows up immediately.  Best of luck with all of your projects.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and today is my Friday. I've got one more short evening shift and then I've got Friday and Saturday off - which is just in time, because Friday the temperature is supposed to plummet here in Halifax - and I intend to hole up and do my best to keep warm.

Saturday the kids will be over to make canolli in the kitchen so I'll probably hole up some more in my office while my wife does the social thing, making time to come down and eat my share of cannoli.

Also, as all of you know, I've still got a HeadTalker that could use some support. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
2 days left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
2 days left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
3 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
8 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
10 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
11 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
11 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
11 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
14 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
16 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
21 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
21 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
25 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just filled my three nom slots with:

Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## C. J. Sears

akscribe said:


> CJ:
> 
> It's up to the Kindle Scout Editors (we know that clicks, etc. aren't the answer). My book is also a niche --sophisticated retro mystery in the manner of Agatha Christie and other mid-century classics geared to Miss Fisher type fanbase.
> 
> I'm a big Twin Peaks fan too, and there are plenty. Best of luck.


Sorry, didn't mean to imply that no one else had original ideas. But, to paraphrase the good book, there's nothing new under our big yellow sun, you know?

What I was trying to say is that there isn't any other book in my KS category that reads quite the same. Not that I believe the niche factor is everything, but that it helps the book stand out just that little bit from its peers.

But I'm rambling a bit. Today's the last day. I'm torn between excitement and anxiety. But above all else I'm grateful for all the support, all the views and nominations, all of the good will. You guys are the best. Thank you.


----------



## SG

Jasperwocky said:


> A few days left, still not hit H&T. If nothing else I now know I need to do something to up the basic appeal of my book; cover, blurb, tag line or whatever - no arguing with the bare facts!


There have been books picked with 0 HT and books with close to 100% not selected, so don't sweat it. Enjoy your time in Europe 

FWIW, I love your cover. It's very eye-catching to me.


----------



## jcarter

sgbasu said:


> There have been books picked with 0 HT and books with close to 100% not selected, so don't sweat it. Enjoy your time in Europe
> 
> FWIW, I love your cover. It's very eye-catching to me.


I like the cover as well. And I like the blurb. My current nominations are all on their last day, so I'll be nominating it soon!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Steve Vernon said:


> Also, as all of you know, I've still got a HeadTalker that could use some support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/


Supported!


----------



## Kay7979

CRex896 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to imply that no one else had original ideas. But, to paraphrase the good book, there's nothing new under our big yellow sun, you know?
> 
> What I was trying to say is that there isn't any other book in my KS category that reads quite the same. Not that I believe the niche factor is everything, but that it helps the book stand out just that little bit from its peers.
> 
> But I'm rambling a bit. Today's the last day. I'm torn between excitement and anxiety. But above all else I'm grateful for all the support, all the views and nominations, all of the good will. You guys are the best. Thank you.


I had the same theory, and it worked against me. I checked every book Kindle Scout has ever accepted and found virtually no epic fantasy, and absolutely nothing like my book.

I don't do write to market. I write what I like and hope the market finds me, however insensible that may be. I know vampires, shifters and demon/angel books are popular, but those urban fantasy topics don't interest me. I like epic fantasy, but I'm tired of pseudo-medieval settings and quest-type stories. So, my book contains none of those elements. The magic system with gemstones is original. The setting in an alternate world with woodland gnomes and strange creatures is unique.

My book made it to day twelve before being rejected, so I theorize that the KS editors were debating its marketability. I think it will do well when readers find it and recommend it to friends, and that's already happening, but it takes time.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> I had the same theory, and it worked against me. I checked every book Kindle Scout has ever accepted and found virtually no epic fantasy, and absolutely nothing like my book.
> 
> I don't do write to market. I write what I like and hope the market finds me, however insensible that may be. I know vampires, shifters and demon/angel books are popular, but those urban fantasy topics don't interest me. I like epic fantasy, but I'm tired of pseudo-medieval settings and quest-type stories. So, my book contains none of those elements. The magic system with gemstones is original. The setting in an alternate world with woodland gnomes and strange creatures is unique.
> 
> My book made it to day twelve before being rejected, so I theorize that the KS editors were debating its marketability. I think it will do well when readers find it and recommend it to friends, and that's already happening, but it takes time.


And that right there just made me want to drop what I'm reading and dive into your book! I love unique magic systems. I'm debating whether to bother submitting straight out fantasy to KS...It doesn't seem to have a good success rate. (My other option will be a dystopia when it's finished and edited)

Currently guilty of writing to the shifter PNR market...that's what one of my WIP is at the moment. But in my defense it's a story I wanted to write and has some elements of Greek mythology in it! (Fyi this isn't one I'm considering for KS, that one is verging on high fantasy with a dragon and pirates)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> And that right there just made me want to drop what I'm reading and dive into your book! I love unique magic systems. I'm debating whether to bother submitting straight out fantasy to KS...It doesn't seem to have a good success rate. (My other option will be a dystopia when it's finished and edited)
> 
> Currently guilty of writing to the shifter PNR market...that's what one of my WIP is at the moment. But in my defense it's a story I wanted to write and has some elements of Greek mythology in it! (Fyi this isn't one I'm considering for KS, that one is verging on high fantasy with a dragon and pirates)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


The cool thing about gemstone powers is that folklore dating back centuries discusses it. I used that as a jumping-off point, made Lana able to access those arcane powers, and then created a world that enhances those gems' abilities as well as having unique gems of its own.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with writing for the PNR market or reusing themes that are currently popular. The main thing is to write what genuinely excites you because that will produce your best writing. I've read books that used common tropes and I genuinely enjoyed them, even though they weren't "my thing." The characters were good, the storylines were interesting, and they were great books.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> And that right there just made me want to drop what I'm reading and dive into your book! I love unique magic systems. I'm debating whether to bother submitting straight out fantasy to KS...It doesn't seem to have a good success rate. (My other option will be a dystopia when it's finished and edited)
> 
> Currently guilty of writing to the shifter PNR market...that's what one of my WIP is at the moment. But in my defense it's a story I wanted to write and has some elements of Greek mythology in it! (Fyi this isn't one I'm considering for KS, that one is verging on high fantasy with a dragon and pirates)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I think my New Year's resolution is to not speculate about what Kindle Scout editors may or may not do. Like Kay, I don't particularly want to write to market. While it's true that some things are very popular right now, I'm firmly convinced that any well-written book is marketable. If it has a unique approach, I see that as a plus rather than a minus.

Go back a couple decades, and paranormal romances are few and far between. Now they're all over the place, including bestseller lists. An editor could easily have told some of the early writers of PNR that their work wasn't marketable--and they would have been wrong. Every approach that may seem familiar--and marketable--now was new once. The fact that something is different doesn't mean it can't find an audience. If the KS editors can't see that, well, it's their loss in the long run.

Having benefitted from KS exposure that made my eventual book launch much stronger, I'll probably run every novel I write from now on through the process. If it gets picked, great. If not, the book will have gotten a lot of exposure and probably launch much more strongly than it would have otherwise.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think my New Year's resolution is to not speculate about what Kindle Scout editors may or may not do. Like Kay, I don't particularly want to write to market. While it's true that some things are very popular right now, I'm firmly convinced that any well-written book is marketable. If it has a unique approach, I see that as a plus rather than a minus.
> 
> Go back a couple decades, and paranormal romances are few and far between. Now they're all over the place, including bestseller lists. An editor could easily have told some of the early writers of PNR that their work wasn't marketable--and they would have been wrong. Every approach that may seem familiar--and marketable--now was new once. The fact that something is different doesn't mean it can't find an audience. If the KS editors can't see that, well, it's their loss in the long run.


My thought exactly. The books that become bestsellers often are books that are unique enough to garner a big following.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think my New Year's resolution is to not speculate about what Kindle Scout editors may or may not do. Like Kay, I don't particularly want to write to market. While it's true that some things are very popular right now, I'm firmly convinced that any well-written book is marketable. If it has a unique approach, I see that as a plus rather than a minus.
> 
> Go back a couple decades, and paranormal romances are few and far between. Now they're all over the place, including bestseller lists. An editor could easily have told some of the early writers of PNR that their work wasn't marketable--and they would have been wrong. Every approach that may seem familiar--and marketable--now was new once. The fact that something is different doesn't mean it can't find an audience. If the KS editors can't see that, well, it's their loss in the long run.
> 
> Having benefitted from KS exposure that made my eventual book launch much stronger, I'll probably run every novel I write from now on through the process. If it gets picked, great. If not, the book will have gotten a lot of exposure and probably launch much more strongly than it would have otherwise.


See I'm not sure I could do the every novel approach! Not only would it drive me crazy (I suffer badly from anxiety as it is!) But the risk of not having the control afterwards makes me wary (I'm learning from my past mistakes on this one, but I did send an email the other day asking if they'd change the price of one of my novellas. Not heard back yet but fingers crossed!)

You know I did worry the other day that I was genre hopping with my writing too much. Published (not including short stories) I have fairytale retellings and a contemporary romance, I have a finished high fantasy ish draft and then my current WIPs cover PNR, time travel, dystopia and high fantasy ish (it's related to the draft). At the end of the day those are the stories in my head that want writing which is why I'm going with it, but I also worry that I'm never going to be able to grow a proper fan base with all the swapping and changing genres.

Oh and I am intending on some space opera too, following on from one of the unmentioned short stories!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLBarton

Nominated the following:

Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro

All three of you have had excellent campaigns! 

Congratulations and best of luck!
Doug


----------



## Carey Lewis

lauramg_1406 said:


> See I'm not sure I could do the every novel approach! Not only would it drive me crazy (I suffer badly from anxiety as it is!) But the risk of not having the control afterwards makes me wary (I'm learning from my past mistakes on this one, but I did send an email the other day asking if they'd change the price of one of my novellas. Not heard back yet but fingers crossed!)
> 
> You know I did worry the other day that I was genre hopping with my writing too much. Published (not including short stories) I have fairytale retellings and a contemporary romance, I have a finished high fantasy ish draft and then my current WIPs cover PNR, time travel, dystopia and high fantasy ish (it's related to the draft). At the end of the day those are the stories in my head that want writing which is why I'm going with it, but I also worry that I'm never going to be able to grow a proper fan base with all the swapping and changing genres.
> 
> Oh and I am intending on some space opera too, following on from one of the unmentioned short stories!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


We're in the same boat! My first full length novel was a dystopian Zombie book which turned into two volumes. Now I'm writing quirky crime fiction, but I also want to write a Western as well as a somewhat dystopian book that's more like building a society a la Deadwood. Maybe return to the Zombie genre....

I wouldn't worry about it too much though. There's always pen names! The biggest worry is having the time to write them all!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Carey Lewis said:


> We're in the same boat! My first full length novel was a dystopian Zombie book which turned into two volumes. Now I'm writing quirky crime fiction, but I also want to write a Western as well as a somewhat dystopian book that's more like building a society a la Deadwood. Maybe return to the Zombie genre....
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much though. There's always pen names! The biggest worry is having the time to write them all!


Yey someone understands the crazyness! I tried a pen name, not an option for me! Far too much admin for my liking!

Hopefully the writing them all shouldn't be *too* much of an issue. I'm about half way through my 4th book this year and considering I only really got serious about it in October. I'm perpetually single with no dependents so that makes it easier!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think my New Year's resolution is to not speculate about what Kindle Scout editors may or may not do. Like Kay, I don't particularly want to write to market. While it's true that some things are very popular right now, I'm firmly convinced that any well-written book is marketable. If it has a unique approach, I see that as a plus rather than a minus.
> 
> Go back a couple decades, and paranormal romances are few and far between. Now they're all over the place, including bestseller lists. An editor could easily have told some of the early writers of PNR that their work wasn't marketable--and they would have been wrong. Every approach that may seem familiar--and marketable--now was new once. The fact that something is different doesn't mean it can't find an audience. If the KS editors can't see that, well, it's their loss in the long run.
> 
> Having benefitted from KS exposure that made my eventual book launch much stronger, I'll probably run every novel I write from now on through the process. If it gets picked, great. If not, the book will have gotten a lot of exposure and probably launch much more strongly than it would have otherwise.


I think that's a good plan. It doesn't cost anything to enter Scout, and while the book is doing its campaign, you can always be writing the next book, so you're not out anything. Unless you win and there's something you don't like about the way Scout handles your book, then I don't see a problem with this. Everyone that's won on these boards don't seem to have a problem with it though.

If the book industry is anything like the film industry, they're not exactly sure what will stick and what will fall either. Suicide Squad and Batman V Superman come to mind about movies that were supposed to be huge and fizzled. There's also Inferno and a bunch of other ones. Those are examples of too many cooks thinking they know what people want and turning them into something no one wanted (haven't read Inferno but saw the flick, heard they completely changed the ending and made it so so so bad! The original ending would've been too thought provoking and risky I think).

Back when I was taking a stab at the film industry, I always said no one knows what will be a hit and what will fail, so why not try to make something you're proud of no matter the outcome? A lot of time these hits surprise the pros as much as everyone else.


----------



## RWhite7699

Kay7979 said:


> The cool thing about gemstone powers is that folklore dating back centuries discusses it. I used that as a jumping-off point, made Lana able to access those arcane powers, and then created a world that enhances those gems' abilities as well as having unique gems of its own.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with writing for the PNR market or reusing themes that are currently popular. The main thing is to write what genuinely excites you because that will produce your best writing. I've read books that used common tropes and I genuinely enjoyed them, even though they weren't "my thing." The characters were good, the storylines were interesting, and they were great books.


You are absolutely right, Kay. I have tried using popular themes that I am not really interested in, and I was too bored to finish my own work. My best and most read books were directly from my memories of childhood days in the mountains of Virginia. These were middle grade and young adult novels. I was famous with seventh graders for awhile, and won a few awards without so much as mentioning a zombie. I've been thinking about doing a satire called Vampire in Crooked Holler, but naw....


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I consider myself a writer who writes to market, because I write and love genre fiction.  However, I don't often write to trends.  Vampire and shifter tales remain popular, but I imagine every slush pile in existence is packed full of them.  I don't want to try to get attention in an over-saturated trend. 

That said, I did write a zombie book, because that's the story I wanted to write.  It's a bit of a farce, and not quite like the norm in that trend.

What I try to do is write a story I want to write, with marketability in mind.  According to Amazon, the  least popular themes in romance are Goth and Sports.  I could write a brilliant story about two soccer-playing Goth teens that fall in love, but that's such a niche market that it might be considered nonpublishable.  I would have to think long and hard, and have an unquenchable desire to write that story, before I would consider it.  While I do want to write the story that's in my heart, I do not want to waste my time writing something no one wants to read.

Last day for my campaign, and then the real freaking out begins.  Fingers crossed for myself, CJ, and P Zoro.  Good luck to us all.  While KS has chosen many books this month already, I have to believe they will accept more if they see something they like.  Here's hoping they see something they like.


----------



## overfiend

I think if someone had figured out how KS really works, they would not be in business anymore. The formula would be out there. 
HT, nominations or views...I think are all just gimmicks to get the authors involved. 
Also I noticed that they only select a couple of books for campaigns to begin with. 
That should tell most of you here that they think these books are good enough to be on kindle for 30 days but 
lets not forget they invest if they accept. So my two cents is: will this book bring them a good investment back and they have some data from the campaigns to support their decision in most cases. 
At the end of the day, I think a few books with no lime light make it for two reasons. 
May it wowed the team. This does happen you know as if it is pleasing to the editor, he will decide to give it a go
Second reason, may be to throw us off a little. Again if the formula is known then we would see only "Hot" books selected 
Whatever it is, I think we should be thankful to get KS limelight for at least 30 days.  

Good luck  to the finishers 
These 3 books are getting a few nomination today  from me and a few friends.
So hope it boosts them
The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears


----------



## overfiend

About the movie industry, i think the problem is that they want to make a movie that does not only appeal to the intended niche but to everyone. Making a movie you are proud of is not easy. Don't forget that only a few have this luxury because they are using studio money. I think books go the same way . Editors knit pick your manuscript and change stuff or make recommendations. In the end it is not your initial work. when you have a best seller, then you get some rope to do as you please.



Carey Lewis said:


> I think that's a good plan. It doesn't cost anything to enter Scout, and while the book is doing its campaign, you can always be writing the next book, so you're not out anything. Unless you win and there's something you don't like about the way Scout handles your book, then I don't see a problem with this. Everyone that's won on these boards don't seem to have a problem with it though.
> 
> If the book industry is anything like the film industry, they're not exactly sure what will stick and what will fall either. Suicide Squad and Batman V Superman come to mind about movies that were supposed to be huge and fizzled. There's also Inferno and a bunch of other ones. Those are examples of too many cooks thinking they know what people want and turning them into something no one wanted (haven't read Inferno but saw the flick, heard they completely changed the ending and made it so so so bad! The original ending would've been too thought provoking and risky I think).
> 
> Back when I was taking a stab at the film industry, I always said no one knows what will be a hit and what will fail, so why not try to make something you're proud of no matter the outcome? A lot of time these hits surprise the pros as much as everyone else.


----------



## Carey Lewis

overfiend said:


> About the movie industry, i think the problem is that they want to make a movie that does not only appeal to the intended niche but to everyone. Making a movie you are proud of is not easy. Don't forget that only a few have this luxury because they are using studio money. I think books go the same way . Editors knit pick your manuscript and change stuff or make recommendations. In the end it is not your initial work. when you have a best seller, then you get some rope to do as you please.


A camel is a horse designed by committee.

I understand that. What I'm saying is that by making a film to appeal to everyone, you end up making a film that appeals to no one. My point with that analogy was that no one knows what's going to be a hit with people, so better off writing something for yourself that you're passionate about than writing something you think will sell that you won't be proud of. If the two shall mix, all the better!

Side note: I just read an interview with Michael Chapman, the great director of photography who shot Raging Bull and Taxi Driver and was the Camera Operator on the Godfather and Jaws. The interviewer asked who some of his favorite new cinematographers were coming up. He said they all look the same (even added that he might be crusty in his retired old age). Which I think is the state of the movie industry now, and I'm sure parallels could be made to the music industry, and maybe the big publishing houses, as all three represent art and pop culture. Everyone's trying to make the same damn thing. The saving grace we have is television going through it's golden period now 

It's 3:30am where I am, so I'm not sure how much sense I'm making


----------



## stillmyheart

Talking about writing to market, I only write what I want to write, but I think they're all about fairly popular subjects. My first book was a May/December romance that sort of defied a lot of romance tropes (one of my favorite lines from a review of it is "my absolute favourite thing about it is that I've now read an actual romance without the man being a raging misogynist. I feel like I never thought that would happen.", which made me pretty happy), though I don't actually read romance novels, so I can't say how it stacks up against what's popular.

Second book was _No Safe Place_, of course, and the KS folks must've seen something about it they liked, since they selected it. I think the whole "father desperately searching for kidnapped child" trope is still pretty popular, though again, I tried to defy many of the common tropes associated with that kind of story. The sequel probably won't have as wide an audience, since it's a story about Hannah's recovery from her kidnapping, so it's much more character-based without a lot of... action, I guess, which is why I think I'll bypass doing another KS campaign for that one, and just self-publish it.

Once I'm done with that, I have a series I'll be starting that I think (I hope) will be very popular. It's a supernatural romance series (three books, at least) with vampires and witches and other supernatural beings that I think (I hope) will tap right into that market. I'm kind of chomping at the bit to start it now, but I'm forcing myself to finish the _No Safe Place_ sequel first.

The long and short of it is that I think you should always write what you want to write, regardless of whether or not it's "popular" at the moment. I'm a big believer that there is always at least one person out there who will like something I produce; the audience is there, even if it's not a big one.

(And a moment to give my own HeadTalker link again, I just need three more people to support it https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/)


----------



## lauramg_1406

stillmyheart said:


> Talking about writing to market, I only write what I want to write, but I think they're all about fairly popular subjects. My first book was a May/December romance that sort of defied a lot of romance tropes (one of my favorite lines from a review of it is "my absolute favourite thing about it is that I've now read an actual romance without the man being a raging misogynist. I feel like I never thought that would happen.", which made me pretty happy), though I don't actually read romance novels, so I can't say how it stacks up against what's popular.
> 
> Second book was _No Safe Place_, of course, and the KS folks must've seen something about it they liked, since they selected it. I think the whole "father desperately searching for kidnapped child" trope is still pretty popular, though again, I tried to defy many of the common tropes associated with that kind of story. The sequel probably won't have as wide an audience, since it's a story about Hannah's recovery from her kidnapping, so it's much more character-based without a lot of... action, I guess, which is why I think I'll bypass doing another KS campaign for that one, and just self-publish it.
> 
> Once I'm done with that, I have a series I'll be starting that I think (I hope) will be very popular. It's a supernatural romance series (three books, at least) with vampires and witches and other supernatural beings that I think (I hope) will tap right into that market. I'm kind of chomping at the bit to start it now, but I'm forcing myself to finish the _No Safe Place_ sequel first.
> 
> The long and short of it is that I think you should always write what you want to write, regardless of whether or not it's "popular" at the moment. I'm a big believer that there is always at least one person out there who will like something I produce; the audience is there, even if it's not a big one.
> 
> (And a moment to give my own HeadTalker link again, I just need three more people to support it https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/)


Your book was shared in the blogger group I'm part of the other day!

On the write to market topic: at the end of the day, the market will be completely different in 2 years time and something one of us has written this year, that seems out of fashion, could be the next Harry Potter!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

stillmyheart said:


> (And a moment to give my own HeadTalker link again, I just need three more people to support it https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/)


Done!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> We're in the same boat! My first full length novel was a dystopian Zombie book which turned into two volumes. Now I'm writing quirky crime fiction, but I also want to write a Western as well as a somewhat dystopian book that's more like building a society a la Deadwood. Maybe return to the Zombie genre....
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much though. There's always pen names! The biggest worry is having the time to write them all!


There's actually nothing wrong with writing in different genres, though titles don't cross-promote as smoothly. However, if you get enough titles in each, your works overall could end up with a much larger base than if you had stayed exclusively in one genre.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> There's actually nothing wrong with writing in different genres, though titles don't cross-promote as smoothly. However, if you get enough titles in each, your works overall could end up with a much larger base than if you had stayed exclusively in one genre.


I'm going to put my reading head on for a moment and also add; I know very few big readers who just read one genre. In fact, most of them would try a new genre if the book was recommended by the right person. So while cross-promoing across titles is harder, it is possible,especially if there's a common theme within them (action, romance, etc)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> I think that's a good plan. It doesn't cost anything to enter Scout, and while the book is doing its campaign, you can always be writing the next book, so you're not out anything. Unless you win and there's something you don't like about the way Scout handles your book, then I don't see a problem with this. Everyone that's won on these boards don't seem to have a problem with it though.


It sounds as if the KS editors are a little more laissez faire than is normally the case, since authors can choose to accept edits or not. That in itself removes a major cause of friction between publishers and authors. We've all heard horror stories about authors having their work turned into something they didn't really want or at least having to deal with editors who had a different vision.


Carey Lewis said:


> If the book industry is anything like the film industry, they're not exactly sure what will stick and what will fall either. Suicide Squad and Batman V Superman come to mind about movies that were supposed to be huge and fizzled. There's also Inferno and a bunch of other ones. Those are examples of too many cooks thinking they know what people want and turning them into something no one wanted (haven't read Inferno but saw the flick, heard they completely changed the ending and made it so so so bad! The original ending would've been too thought provoking and risky I think).


One way around the studios is to pull a "Peter Jackson": film the whole thing far, far away from the studios--New Zealand works well--and then get the one on-site studio rep on your side, so you can really do what you want. The LOTR movies are the only studio ones I know of where the the theatrical version _was_ the director's cut. (The ones with extra footage were labeled extended editions, _not_ director's cuts). Another way, ludicrous as it sounds, is to do a Kickstarter, but I think that only works for celebrities who can leverage their popularity. Disappointed that Warner Brothers wouldn't do a movie offshoot of the Veronica Mars series, the cast got the studio's permission to make the movie themselves, provided the studio got to distribute it if it got made. Then they raised millions on Kickstarter and made the movie. Of course, indie films get made all the time, but funding has to come from somewhere, so creative conflict can still occur even if a studio isn't involved.


Carey Lewis said:


> Back when I was taking a stab at the film industry, I always said no one knows what will be a hit and what will fail, so why not try to make something you're proud of no matter the outcome? A lot of time these hits surprise the pros as much as everyone else.


It's a lot cheaper to self publish books than to try to get an indie film made, so in that sense we're lucky.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm going to put my reading head on for a moment and also add; I know very few big readers who just read one genre. In fact, most of them would try a new genre if the book was recommended by the right person. So while cross-promoing across titles is harder, it is possible,especially if there's a common theme within them (action, romance, etc)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Yes, that's very true.


----------



## stillmyheart

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm going to put my reading head on for a moment and also add; I know very few big readers who just read one genre. In fact, most of them would try a new genre if the book was recommended by the right person. So while cross-promoing across titles is harder, it is possible,especially if there's a common theme within them (action, romance, etc)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I'm this way too, I read whatever speaks to me, and it's not always necessarily from the same genre, which obviously comes through in my writing as well XD (Also, oooh, what was the blogger group that shared my book? *intrigued*)



Bill Hiatt said:


> Done!


Thank you!


----------



## lauramg_1406

stillmyheart said:


> I'm this way too, I read whatever speaks to me, and it's not always necessarily from the same genre, which obviously comes through in my writing as well XD (Also, oooh, what was the blogger group that shared my book? *intrigued*)
> 
> Thank you!


Yes I suspect thats what's happening with my writing as well! I read too eclectically to write in one genre.

It's a group for a bi-yearly challenge. Unfortunately once the challenge kicks in we can't share books (it's one of the rules!) on the fb group, but I've been stocking up on KS Alumni books so I can review them during it and get the most eyeballs on those reviews!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## stillmyheart

lauramg_1406 said:


> Yes I suspect thats what's happening with my writing as well! I read too eclectically to write in one genre.
> 
> It's a group for a bi-yearly challenge. Unfortunately once the challenge kicks in we can't share books (it's one of the rules!) on the fb group, but I've been stocking up on KS Alumni books so I can review them during it and get the most eyeballs on those reviews!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Oooh, neat!


----------



## RWhite7699

overfiend said:


> I think if someone had figured out how KS really works, they would not be in business anymore. The formula would be out there.
> HT, nominations or views...I think are all just gimmicks to get the authors involved.
> Also I noticed that they only select a couple of books for campaigns to begin with.
> That should tell most of you here that they think these books are good enough to be on kindle for 30 days but
> lets not forget they invest if they accept. So my two cents is: will this book bring them a good investment back and they have some data from the campaigns to support their decision in most cases.
> At the end of the day, I think a few books with no lime light make it for two reasons.
> May it wowed the team. This does happen you know as if it is pleasing to the editor, he will decide to give it a go
> Second reason, may be to throw us off a little. Again if the formula is known then we would see only "Hot" books selected
> Whatever it is, I think we should be thankful to get KS limelight for at least 30 days.
> 
> There is no formula. You have to have a good story, well-written, and they will consider it. I think they often have a hard time making the final decisions. Sometimes they have a long dry spell and then they have a streak of goodies, as in December. Page views and nominations don't mean very much, except to generate interest in the program. H and T is composed of the twenty books with the most nominations at that point in time. It is up-dated every hour. That's just to keep you promoting as hard as you can.
> 
> Good luck to the finishers
> These 3 books are getting a few nomination today from me and a few friends.
> So hope it boosts them
> The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears


----------



## RWhite7699

I don't how my message got stuck in the middle of somebody else's message. Bah-humbug!
I was trying to answer the question about what the formula is in KS.
There is no formula. You have to have a good story, well-written, and they will consider it. I think they often have a hard time making the final decisions. Sometimes they have a long dry spell and then they have a streak of goodies, as in December. Page views and nominations don't mean very much, except to generate interest in the program. H and T is composed of the twenty books with the most nominations at that point in time. It is up-dated every hour. That's just to keep you promoting as hard as you can.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I agree with RWhite in that I don't think there's a formula.  I think the campaign and H&T have more to do with getting reviews on advance copies before publication than they do in selecting the books for publication.  Otherwise, those who were selected with low stats make no sense.

I think the KS editors are just like editors at any other publishing house.  While they do help KS authors with light editing, they are looking for well-written books that don't require much work before publication.  They will also have additional criteria based on what genres they most need and what they think they can sell.  Not to mention if they think a project is too similar to something they've already accepted.

To think of the KS process as some sort of contest where if you could just figure out all the rules you will win a prize is a mistake, I think.  The effort is better spent to keep striving to improve one's writing.


----------



## lauramg_1406

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I agree with RWhite in that I don't think there's a formula. I think the campaign and H&T have more to do with getting reviews on advance copies before publication than they do in selecting the books for publication. Otherwise, those who were selected with low stats make no sense.
> 
> I think the KS editors are just like editors at any other publishing house. While they do help KS authors with light editing, they are looking for well-written books that don't require much work before publication. They will also have additional criteria based on what genres they most need and what they think they can sell. Not to mention if they think a project is too similar to something they've already accepted.
> 
> To think of the KS process as some sort of contest where if you could just figure out all the rules you will win a prize is a mistake, I think. The effort is better spent to keep striving to improve one's writing.


What I get from this is that the competition element of KS is kind of a sham and it's basically a traditional publishing house from start to finish.

Great way of ensuring that their new books have reviews though!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Also, as all of you know, I've still got a HeadTalker that could use some support.


I tweeted for you, Steve. I don't have a lot of followers, but every little bit helps, eh?


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> To think of the KS process as some sort of contest where if you could just figure out all the rules you will win a prize is a mistake, I think. The effort is better spent to keep striving to improve one's writing.


Great advice!

Good luck to everyone who has a campaign ending today


----------



## MarilynVix

So, anybody else notice there haven't been any acceptance of manuscripts this week? Think they all went on vacation?


----------



## Eric T Knight

> I checked every book Kindle Scout has ever accepted and found virtually no epic fantasy, and absolutely nothing like my book.


That's good to know. I'm just starting to look into this and next year I will be starting a new epic fantasy series. I may still toss it into KS anyway, just to see.



> While it's true that some things are very popular right now, I'm firmly convinced that any well-written book is marketable. If it has a unique approach, I see that as a plus rather than a minus.
> 
> Go back a couple decades, and paranormal romances are few and far between. Now they're all over the place, including bestseller lists. An editor could easily have told some of the early writers of PNR that their work wasn't marketable--and they would have been wrong. Every approach that may seem familiar--and marketable--now was new once. The fact that something is different doesn't mean it can't find an audience. If the KS editors can't see that, well, it's their loss in the long run.


I think this is totally true. If it is engaging, it can sell. I know that's what I want to read.



> I also want to write a Western


I'm working on one right now! And I'm going to try it on KS. It's really more of an action/adventure set in the Old West and the tone is more Raiders of the Lost Ark than a true Western, so who knows what it is?



> I always said no one knows what will be a hit and what will fail, so why not try to make something you're proud of no matter the outcome? A lot of time these hits surprise the pros as much as everyone else.


Exactly! I don't mind writing to market to a certain extent, but most of all I want to write something I'm proud of. That's what makes me happiest!


----------



## RWhite7699

Eric T Knight said:


> I tweeted for you, Steve. I don't have a lot of followers, but every little bit helps, eh?


What's the link, Eric?


----------



## RWhite7699

Exactly! I don't mind writing to market to a certain extent, but most of all I want to write something I'm proud of. That's what makes me happiest!
[/quote]

I am proud of all my books - 18, I think, to date, maybe 19. I know they are well-written and thought-provoking, but they're not selling worth a damn, because they are not written for the market. When I was with a traditional publisher they took care of promoting me to the right audience, and my books did well. But I am not cut out for promoting myself.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Mark Wakely said:


> Just filled my three nom slots with:
> 
> Descending by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Shadow Over Lone Oak by C.J. Sears
> The Sleeping Pool II by P. Zoro
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Ditto!


----------



## marissamarchan

Hello, I'm still here. Just busy with Christmas shopping and other things lol

So my 3 slots opened up. 

My current nominations: Eternity Prophecy; Whip the Devil and LNDN. Good luck guys.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

marissamarchan said:


> Hello, I'm still here. Just busy with Christmas shopping and other things lol
> 
> So my 3 slots opened up.
> 
> My current nominations: Eternity Prophecy; Whip the Devil and LNDN. Good luck guys.


I have also updated my nominations to the top three.


----------



## PZoro

A heartfelt thank you to everyone who nominated The Sleeping Pool II and everyone on this wonderful thread. Your support helped me hold on and push on even when I should have given up because of a dismal number of views and no H&T hours on my page. Much appreciated.

My stats - 116hours in H&T and 873 PageViews. Internal to External - 46% to 54%

For someone who had no social base except my 51 Goodreads followers, I am very happy with my stats. I learned a lot from this process - I joined KBoards and met Steve and all his wonderful friends, got to know of Headtalking and Thunderclapping, learned how to register as a developer on facebook and used Slacksocial and Twittercom for scheduling posts because of time zone differences between USA and my country, got almost 300 more followers on twitter, joined over 40 facebook groups and made friends  and so forth ...

I spent no money on advertising. Also did book editing and cover design by myself (Used a free photo from a free photo website and picfont to insert text). 

Will I be disappointed if my book is not selected? Yes. I will probably cry too. And I know you will all say stop crying then I will stop.

Do I regret doing the campaign? No. I have a better understanding of social marketing than I would have otherwise.

Will I be excited if my book is selected? You bet! I will scream, jump, and cry. For me, it would be a major achievement.

So Julianne, CJ, and  I are now "in review". Let's keep smiling. Good news will come.

Thank you, Steve. I understand your wife has declared Christmas a baking holiday. Wish I could join you.

On my list now:

The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
LNDN by Jasper Dark


----------



## Kay7979

RWhite7699 said:


> Exactly! I don't mind writing to market to a certain extent, but most of all I want to write something I'm proud of. That's what makes me happiest!
> 
> I am proud of all my books - 18, I think, to date, maybe 19. I know they are well-written and thought-provoking, but they're not selling worth a damn, because they are not written for the market. When I was with a traditional publisher they took care of promoting me to the right audience, and my books did well. But I am not cut out for promoting myself.


I think in some cases your stories have a more classic, period feel and the cover art doesn't reflect that vibe. Maybe you need something that looks less modern and more vintage.


----------



## C. J. Sears

With 241 hours Hot & Trending, 1500 page views, and 32% internal vs. 68% external split, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ has entered the review stage.

I don't know how to feel. On one hand, I am glad I followed through and actually tried Kindle Scout and self-promotion. I definitely have a better understanding of what I can and cannot do to promote my work. I made some new friends and fellow authors along the way. On the other hand, I really don't know what I'll be doing if I'm not selected. Should I self-publish? Should I go back to submitting to other traditional publishers? Should I find a different career path entirely? These questions will plague me while my book is under review, but at least the campaign itself is done and dusted.

I have nominated the new top 3. Best of luck to everyone still fighting this battle.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I just spent a couple of hours mopping the floors to get things ready for company tomorrow, and watching an old Van Damme movie.

Nothing wrong with a little culture in a fellow's life.


As some of you might know, I've still got a HeadTalker that could use some support. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
1 day left  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
2 days left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
7 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
9 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
10 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
10 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
10 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
13 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
15 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
20 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
20 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
24 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> What's the link, Eric?


If I understand you right, Ruth, here it is: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/



> For someone who had no social base except my 51 Goodreads followers, I am very happy with my stats. I learned a lot from this process - I joined KBoards and met Steve and all his wonderful friends, got to know of Headtalking and Thunderclapping, learned how to register as a developer on facebook and used Slacksocial and Twittercom for scheduling posts because of time zone differences between USA and my country, got almost 300 more followers on twitter, joined over 40 facebook groups and made friends and so forth ...
> 
> I spent no money on advertising. Also did book editing and cover design by myself (Used a free photo from a free photo website and picfont to insert text).
> 
> Will I be disappointed if my book is not selected? Yes. I will probably cry too. And I know you will all say stop crying then I will stop.
> 
> Do I regret doing the campaign? No. I have a better understanding of social marketing than I would have otherwise.
> 
> Will I be excited if my book is selected? You bet! I will scream, jump, and cry. For me, it would be a major achievement.
> 
> So Julianne, CJ, and I are now "in review". Let's keep smiling. Good news will come.


This is very inspiring. Best of luck with your book!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> What I get from this is that the competition element of KS is kind of a sham and it's basically a traditional publishing house from start to finish.
> 
> Great way of ensuring that their new books have reviews though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I think _sham_ might be strong a word. I'm sure the stats have little to do with final selection, but Amazon never said they did. The description speaks in terms of consideration. It doesn't come close to saying better stats equal automatic publication.

Is a book with better stats more likely to be published, all things being equal? Lincoln's stats do suggest that selected titles in general have better stats than non-selected ones. True, there are a lot of outliers on both sides, but that just means the editors, not the stats, make the final decision--which is what I would have gotten from the way Amazon described the program, though I might not have expected decision contrary to the stats to occur quite so often. If nothing else, I imagine they use the stats as a way of deciding with titles they might be on the fence about.

Yes, part of the reason for the campaigning is to help the program, but that helps us as well. If we get selected, we already have a built-in group of fans ready to review the book--something I've never had before. If we don't, our book has gotten exposure in ways it never would have otherwise. Does that always pay off? No, but it certainly can.

I'd suggest that even for the folks who don't want to campaign extensively and adopt Lexi's "set it and forget it" model, the campaigning aspect can be a help. That's because other people's campaigns are drawing eyeballs to the KS site, and the more people who come, the greater the odds some of them will stay and look around, potentially stumbling upon books they would never have known otherwise. Even though I advertised heavily, 33% of my traffic was still internal. Where do those internal people come from? Largely from someone else drawing them in at some earlier point. Now there are apparently a fair number of people who haunt the KS site and look for books to nominate. That's a lot of eyes we might not ever have had otherwise. Do all of them convert to sales later on? Certainly not, but some of them do.

I just checked Alexa, and the KS site ranks pretty well in the US, not badly in the world as a whole. It has a much larger audience than any of us would come close to having individually, and over 900,000 sites link to it. That's true in part because Amazon made it exciting, but partly because we bring in as many people as we can.


----------



## akscribe

Best wishes to those who campaigns just ended.

Home stretch time for me.

I nominated:

LNDN Jasper Dark
The Eternity Prophecy S. G. Basu
Whip The Devil A. K. Beck


----------



## lincolnjcole

akscribe said:


> Best wishes to those who campaigns just ended.
> 
> Home stretch time for me.
> 
> I nominated:
> 
> LNDN Jasper Dark
> The Eternity Prophecy S. G. Basu
> Whip The Devil A. K. Beck


Congrats on making it this far! Best of luck!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think _sham_ might be strong a word. I'm sure the stats have little to do with final selection, but Amazon never said they did. The description speaks in terms of consideration. It doesn't come close to saying better stats equal automatic publication.
> 
> Is a book with better stats more likely to be published, all things being equal? Lincoln's stats do suggest that selected titles in general have better stats than non-selected ones. True, there are a lot of outliers on both sides, but that just means the editors, not the stats, make the final decision--which is what I would have gotten from the way Amazon described the program, though I might not have expected decision contrary to the stats to occur quite so often. If nothing else, I imagine they use the stats as a way of deciding with titles they might be on the fence about.
> 
> Yes, part of the reason for the campaigning is to help the program, but that helps us as well. If we get selected, we already have a built-in group of fans ready to review the book--something I've never had before. If we don't, our book has gotten exposure in ways it never would have otherwise. Does that always pay off? No, but it certainly can.
> 
> I'd suggest that even for the folks who don't want to campaign extensively and adopt Lexi's "set it and forget it" model, the campaigning aspect can be a help. That's because other people's campaigns are drawing eyeballs to the KS site, and the more people who come, the greater the odds some of them will stay and look around, potentially stumbling upon books they would never have known otherwise. Even though I advertised heavily, 33% of my traffic was still internal. Where do those internal people come from? Largely from someone else drawing them in at some earlier point. Now there are apparently a fair number of people who haunt the KS site and look for books to nominate. That's a lot of eyes we might not ever have had otherwise. Do all of them convert to sales later on? Certainly not, but some of them do.
> 
> I just checked Alexa, and the KS site ranks pretty well in the US, not badly in the world as a whole. It has a much larger audience than any of us would come close to having individually, and over 900,000 sites link to it. That's true in part because Amazon made it exciting, but partly because we bring in as many people as we can.


Oh yeah I'm not saying it's a bad system! Just that it doesn't quite work the same way it's implied to work!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> I really don't know what I'll be doing if I'm not selected. Should I self-publish? Should I go back to submitting to other traditional publishers? Should I find a different career path entirely?


As you know, there is no one right answer. Neither path is easy or a guaranteed route to success.

Someone who self publishes needs to remember that he or she is the publisher as well as the author. To be successful, one needs to be willing to put resources into editing, layout, and cover design (time and/or money, depending on how skilled the author is the the areas besides writing). From what I've seen, you already know this and are doing it.

Some who tries to get published traditionally needs to invest time in researching the publishers. The obvious scams are fairly easy to pick out, but always check the sites that analyze those scams, just to be sure. A bigger problem is the legitimate publishers that aren't large enough to do much for your book. When I was looking at small publishers, I always checked their current titles to see how well they were doing. What did I find? In general, their books were performing no better than mine. I also used the Barnes and Noble website to see if their books were shelved in the local Barnes and Noble (which you used to be able to see from the website, though I haven't tried recently). Most of the time, they weren't. If a publisher can't generate more sales than I could on my own and can't get bookstore placement, why would I want to give them part of the royalties? Yes, there are some people who won't buy self published books, but if the net sales aren't higher, it suggests the publisher lacks the reach to draw those people in, anyway.

The one thing a publisher can do that you can't do as well with on your own is marketing, so to me that's the test. Publishers that want an author to submit a marketing plan with the manuscript, or publishers that will only work with proven marketers (one wants authors who can make at least $5000 a year on their own) don't make any sense to me. I can buy the editing, layout, cover design as needed. What I can't buy is the publicity reach. If a publisher has that kind of reach, maybe it's worth considering. If the publisher is expecting me to do most of the marketing, then I'd rather self publish. Yes, I pay for some things the publisher would provide, but I also retain full control--and full royalties.

Of course, trad publishing still has a certain prestige, so some people will go for it because it makes them feel better. Some people also go with a small publisher because they can hook an agent more easily if they have that publishing credit. If you have either one of those agendas, that's an extra plus in the trad column. Just remember that you need to research agents as rigorously as you research publishers, and beware of some of the recent gotchas, like contract clauses that give the agent of cut even of projects the agent wasn't involved with or didn't succeed with. In other words, if an agent declines to shop a particular piece with publishers or doesn't find one, and you self publish that piece, some recent contracts give the agent a piece of those royalties. Agents should only get a cut from projects they successfully market.


----------



## Used To Be BH

PZoro said:


> Will I be disappointed if my book is not selected? Yes. I will probably cry too. And I know you will all say stop crying then I will stop.
> 
> Do I regret doing the campaign? No. I have a better understanding of social marketing than I would have otherwise.
> 
> Will I be excited if my book is selected? You bet! I will scream, jump, and cry. For me, it would be a major achievement.
> 
> So Julianne, CJ, and I are now "in review". Let's keep smiling. Good news will come.


So basically there will be crying either way. 

You have the right attitude. Just don't be too disappointed if you aren't selected. Often that first rejection is the beginning of the journey, not the end of it. Many great authors have been rejected at first.

I think most people come out of the campaign having benefitted in some way, just as you suggest. I certainly did, even though I wasn't selected.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> As you know, there is no one right answer. Neither path is easy or a guaranteed route to success.
> 
> Someone who self publishes needs to remember that he or she is the publisher as well as the author. To be successful, one needs to be willing to put resources into editing, layout, and cover design (time and/or money, depending on how skilled the author is the the areas besides writing). From what I've seen, you already know this and are doing it.
> 
> Some who tries to get published traditionally needs to invest time in researching the publishers. The obvious scams are fairly easy to pick out, but always check the sites that analyze those scams, just to be sure. A bigger problem is the legitimate publishers that aren't large enough to do much for your book. When I was looking at small publishers, I always checked their current titles to see how well they were doing. What did I find? In general, their books were performing no better than mine. I also used the Barnes and Noble website to see if their books were shelved in the local Barnes and Noble (which you used to be able to see from the website, though I haven't tried recently). Most of the time, they weren't. If a publisher can't generate more sales than I could on my own and can't get bookstore placement, why would I want to give them part of the royalties? Yes, there are some people who won't buy self published books, but if the net sales aren't higher, it suggests the publisher lacks the reach to draw those people in, anyway.
> 
> The one thing a publisher can do that you can't do as well with on your own is marketing, so to me that's the test. Publishers that want an author to submit a marketing plan with the manuscript, or publishers that will only work with proven marketers (one wants authors who can make at least $5000 a year on their own) don't make any sense to me. I can buy the editing, layout, cover design as needed. What I can't buy is the publicity reach. If a publisher has that kind of reach, maybe it's worth considering. If the publisher is expecting me to do most of the marketing, then I'd rather self publish. Yes, I pay for some things the publisher would provide, but I also retain full control--and full royalties.
> 
> Of course, trad publishing still has a certain prestige, so some people will go for it because it makes them feel better. Some people also go with a small publisher because they can hook an agent more easily if they have that publishing credit. If you have either one of those agendas, that's an extra plus in the trad column. Just remember that you need to research agents as rigorously as you research publishers, and beware of some of the recent gotchas, like contract clauses that give the agent of cut even of projects the agent wasn't involved with or didn't succeed with. In other words, if an agent declines to shop a particular piece with publishers or doesn't find one, and you self publish that piece, some recent contracts give the agent a piece of those royalties. Agents should only get a cut from projects they successfully market.


What Bill said! I've got two novellas published with a small publisher and (as far as I am aware) What Lies Beneath the Mask has already outsold both of them and the first ones been out for 18 months ish. While I saved on having to produce a cover, that's about it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## C. J. Sears

I actually had a contract offer for my novel before trying KS. The problem was that it was a ludicrously small press with hideous predatory terms. I do not recommend them at all.

They are what made me decide to try KS at all. I figured that I at least had to take the chance. Win or lose, I am glad I took this massive opportunity.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I agree with Bill on what he said about the system. I think the KS system is pretty clever, which doesn't surprise me, Amazon is a clever and forward thinking company.  Making a system that practically guarantees having reviews at launch is clever indeed.  Books with reviews do better then those without.

For me, this first foray into KS is all over except the crying.  (Like P. Zoro, there's bound to be crying either way.)  Descending ended with 255 hours H&T, 980 page views, and a perfect 50/50 split internal and external traffic.  The split doesn't surprise me, my fanfic readers had to search for the book themselves, as fanfic archives don't like you to post external links anywhere but your profile.

I learned a lot.  I learn I suck at self-promotion, but I knew I did.  I think it would take a herculean effort on my part to do better at it, and I'm not sure I'm up to the task.  If Descending isn't chosen, I'll self publish it, and be happy of the promotion help that KS gave it.

This thread, and all you awesome people, have helped me keep my sanity through this process, and I thank you.  I'll definitely try KS again.  I've learned a few things, and my next effort will be better for it.  Now, if I could just distract myself for the next 7-15 days!  Waiting is hard!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

CRex896 said:


> I actually had a contract offer for my novel before trying KS. The problem was that it was a ludicrously small press with hideous predatory terms. I do not recommend them at all.
> 
> They are what made me decide to try KS at all. I figured that I at least had to take the chance. Win or lose, I am glad I took this massive opportunity.


Smart. You're better off with no publisher or agent at all than with a bad one. There are some good places to look up the reputations of agents and publishers to help streamline the querying process. Predators and Editors and Absolute Write are both good sources. I use Query Tracker and Writer's Market to find places I want to submit to, and then check each possibility out online before submitting. It saves me time in the long run not to submit to places considered scamy or sub-par.

Fingers crossed for the Dec. 15th three, and good luck to those heading for the deadline themselves.


----------



## SG

lauramg_1406 said:


> Oh yeah I'm not saying it's a bad system! Just that it doesn't quite work the same way it's implied to work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


You're correct, "implied" is what we're basing things on. I think we (the writers who submit) have run with that implication somewhat also  KS does say to promote the book we submit but there's no mention of a relation between H&T and being picked. We try to find a correlation (and we should because we are curious) but sometimes our deductions turn out wrong. With Amazon, deductions turn out wrong more often LOL.


----------



## SG

akscribe said:


> Best wishes to those who campaigns just ended.
> 
> Home stretch time for me.
> 
> I nominated:
> 
> LNDN Jasper Dark
> The Eternity Prophecy S. G. Basu
> Whip The Devil A. K. Beck


Good luck! Hoping to hear some good news 

And thanks for the nomination!


----------



## James Ward

I just nominated:

The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
LNDN by Jasper Dark

Best of luck!


----------



## SG

PZoro said:


> A heartfelt thank you to everyone who nominated The Sleeping Pool II and everyone on this wonderful thread. Your support helped me hold on and push on even when I should have given up because of a dismal number of views and no H&T hours on my page. Much appreciated.
> 
> My stats - 116hours in H&T and 873 PageViews. Internal to External - 46% to 54%
> 
> For someone who had no social base except my 51 Goodreads followers, I am very happy with my stats. I learned a lot from this process - I joined KBoards and met Steve and all his wonderful friends, got to know of Headtalking and Thunderclapping, learned how to register as a developer on facebook and used Slacksocial and Twittercom for scheduling posts because of time zone differences between USA and my country, got almost 300 more followers on twitter, joined over 40 facebook groups and made friends and so forth ...
> 
> I spent no money on advertising. Also did book editing and cover design by myself (Used a free photo from a free photo website and picfont to insert text).
> 
> Will I be disappointed if my book is not selected? Yes. I will probably cry too. And I know you will all say stop crying then I will stop.
> 
> Do I regret doing the campaign? No. I have a better understanding of social marketing than I would have otherwise.
> 
> Will I be excited if my book is selected? You bet! I will scream, jump, and cry. For me, it would be a major achievement.
> 
> So Julianne, CJ, and I are now "in review". Let's keep smiling. Good news will come.
> 
> Thank you, Steve. I understand your wife has declared Christmas a baking holiday. Wish I could join you.
> 
> On my list now:
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
> Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
> LNDN by Jasper Dark


You made it through the 30 days! And with nice stats also. All the best and I have my fingers crossed for all three of you.

Thanks for the nomination also.


----------



## SG

CRex896 said:


> With 241 hours Hot & Trending, 1500 page views, and 32% internal vs. 68% external split, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ has entered the review stage.
> 
> I don't know how to feel. On one hand, I am glad I followed through and actually tried Kindle Scout and self-promotion. I definitely have a better understanding of what I can and cannot do to promote my work. I made some new friends and fellow authors along the way. On the other hand, I really don't know what I'll be doing if I'm not selected. Should I self-publish? Should I go back to submitting to other traditional publishers? Should I find a different career path entirely? These questions will plague me while my book is under review, but at least the campaign itself is done and dusted.
> 
> I have nominated the new top 3. Best of luck to everyone still fighting this battle.


Great stats! Hoping for the best for you.

Going with a traditional publisher will kind of be like KS, with the odds of getting picked being even smaller and the royalties much lesser as well. Selfpub is a lot of work but with the KS campaign behind you, you might be able to utilize the momentum. I sincerely hope you won't give up on the career altogether - I enjoyed your excerpt a lot and it'll be a loss if you stop writing.

And thanks for the noms


----------



## SG

James Ward said:


> I just nominated:
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
> Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
> LNDN by Jasper Dark
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you!!! Finally made it to the last days


----------



## Eric T Knight

> I think sham might be strong a word. I'm sure the stats have little to do with final selection, but Amazon never said they did. The description speaks in terms of consideration. It doesn't come close to saying better stats equal automatic publication.
> 
> Is a book with better stats more likely to be published, all things being equal? Lincoln's stats do suggest that selected titles in general have better stats than non-selected ones. True, there are a lot of outliers on both sides, but that just means the editors, not the stats, make the final decision--which is what I would have gotten from the way Amazon described the program, though I might not have expected decision contrary to the stats to occur quite so often. If nothing else, I imagine they use the stats as a way of deciding with titles they might be on the fence about.
> 
> Yes, part of the reason for the campaigning is to help the program, but that helps us as well. If we get selected, we already have a built-in group of fans ready to review the book--something I've never had before. If we don't, our book has gotten exposure in ways it never would have otherwise. Does that always pay off? No, but it certainly can.
> 
> I'd suggest that even for the folks who don't want to campaign extensively and adopt Lexi's "set it and forget it" model, the campaigning aspect can be a help. That's because other people's campaigns are drawing eyeballs to the KS site, and the more people who come, the greater the odds some of them will stay and look around, potentially stumbling upon books they would never have known otherwise. Even though I advertised heavily, 33% of my traffic was still internal. Where do those internal people come from? Largely from someone else drawing them in at some earlier point. Now there are apparently a fair number of people who haunt the KS site and look for books to nominate. That's a lot of eyes we might not ever have had otherwise. Do all of them convert to sales later on? Certainly not, but some of them do.
> 
> I just checked Alexa, and the KS site ranks pretty well in the US, not badly in the world as a whole. It has a much larger audience than any of us would come close to having individually, and over 900,000 sites link to it. That's true in part because Amazon made it exciting, but partly because we bring in as many people as we can.


I think you're dead on, Bill. It's exposure, and exposure is good. I also think that if it was set up to basically just pub those books that got the most attention it might end up just being a popularity contest, then someone would set up a paying service to drive people there for a free, etc, etc.



> Often that first rejection is the beginning of the journey, not the end of it. Many great authors have been rejected at first.


And...more good advice!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Still lurking inbetween Christmas stuff. Just nominated Eternity Prophecy and Whip the Devil as they're nearing the end and will catch Jasper in a day or so. I still think there'll be a couple more next week if Thanksgiving trends continue so fingers crossed it's someone here. All good reads.


----------



## lauramg_1406

So when I was on KS earlier, I couldn't help notice how few "saved for later" books I've got. Normally I have a couple of pages but at the moment I don't. Everyone here is on the list (other than the three i have nominated already!) But it seems that i haven't been intrigued enough lately to save many of them

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
> 7 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
> 13 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton


Got these 3, good luck!


----------



## DLBarton

Paul Francois said:


> Got these 3, good luck!


Thanks, Paul! I appreciate your support!
Doug


----------



## lauramg_1406

It's Headtalker time guys! These are for the cross promotion, and will go live on different days. The landing pages aren't particularly exciting yet, though I'm hoping to get some books on there in the next couple of days (they're hidden on my site anyway, so you can only get to them with the link!)

https://headtalker.com/?p=91279
https://headtalker.com/?p=91280
https://headtalker.com/?p=91281


----------



## RWhite7699

Just nominated three from Steve's list. Good luck to all!


----------



## overfiend

Paul Francois said:


> Got these 3, good luck!


Thanks for the nomination Paul

Jasper Dark..LNDN got 4 votes from me and some friends.
good luck for the final stretch


----------



## SG

Paul Francois said:


> Got these 3, good luck!


Thank you, Paul! Much appreciated.



lauramg_1406 said:


> So when I was on KS earlier, I couldn't help notice how few "saved for later" books I've got. Normally I have a couple of pages but at the moment I don't. Everyone here is on the list (other than the three i have nominated already!) But it seems that i haven't been intrigued enough lately to save many of them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I was recently WOWed by "Store in a cold, dark place." I'm not much into horror but was swept away by the narrative. It'll definitely receive a nomination from me.


----------



## stillmyheart

Fingers crossed for those in the review stage!

I've got _The Eternity Prophecy_, _Whip the Devil_, and _LNDN_ in my noms now, good luck!

I hit my 30 supporters on my HeadTalker, but I would never say no to more, if anybody is so inclined XD https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/


----------



## Matthew Speak

stillmyheart said:


> Fingers crossed for those in the review stage!
> 
> I've got _The Eternity Prophecy_, _Whip the Devil_, and _LNDN_ in my noms now, good luck!
> 
> I hit my 30 supporters on my HeadTalker, but I would never say no to more, if anybody is so inclined XD https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/


Done! And I have the top three nominated now too. Good luck to everyone in or near review! Would be a nice Christmas gift.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Filled my nomination slots with The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu, Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck and LNDN by Jasper Dark. Good luck.


----------



## papercarver65

lauramg_1406 said:


> It's Headtalker time guys! These are for the cross promotion, and will go live on different days. The landing pages aren't particularly exciting yet, though I'm hoping to get some books on there in the next couple of days (they're hidden on my site anyway, so you can only get to them with the link!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=91279
> https://headtalker.com/?p=91280
> https://headtalker.com/?p=91281


All headtalker campaigns supported! The Eternity Prophecy, Whip the Devil, and LNDN nominated! and only 60 final exams left to grade. The absolute only thing that keeps me from fretting over Kindle Scout is my end of the semester grading frenzy.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've got the day off and shopping to do and company is coming. I've never been sure why holidays - the time when you ought to be taking time off - gets so darned busy.


Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
LAST DAY LEFT!  Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
1 day left  LNDN by Jasper Dark
6 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
8 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
9 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
9 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
9 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
12 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
14 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
19 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
19 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
23 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## PZoro

Eric T Knight said:


> If I understand you right, Ruth, here it is: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/
> 
> This is very inspiring. Best of luck with your book!


Thank you, Eric. Holding my breath . . .


----------



## PZoro

Bill Hiatt said:


> So basically there will be crying either way.
> .


Yes, Bill. There will be crying either way!


----------



## PZoro

All Headtalkers supported! If you don't see my lovely dark face among your supporters send me a message or email and I will support.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
LNDN by Jasper Dark

Good luck to all three!

Nomination stats so far: 158 books nominated, 29 selected, about a 5.5% acceptance rate. That's slightly down from a few months ago but still _far_ better than most major publishers.

For what it's worth.

Mark


----------



## RWhite7699

Eric T Knight said:


> I tweeted for you, Steve. I don't have a lot of followers, but every little bit helps, eh?


Sorry, Eric. I directed my question to the wrong person, but thanks for answering anyway.


----------



## Misfit

Good luck to those in review. I have the top three nominated


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Sorry, Eric. I directed my question to the wrong person, but thanks for answering anyway.


No worries! It's nice to feel helpful for once, since I basically spend all my time on Kboards just soaking up everyone else' knowledge.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! The Eternity Prophecy by S.G. Basu
> LAST DAY LEFT! Whip the Devil by A.K. Beck
> 1 day left LNDN by Jasper Dark


I just nominated these three. Good luck!


----------



## MWhateley

NADrake said:


> Hi. I thought I posted this question last night, but I don't see it in any of the threads, so I thought I would try again. I recently learned about Kindle Scout, and I would just like to hear about other authors' experiences. All opinions and stories welcome and appreciated. Thank you.


I have my latest book going through the program at the moment. So far the only gripe I have is that the stats update once a day. Seems a little 1990's. Also you can't see how many nominations you have. But it is all new to me so I will wait and see. Not expecting to get anywhere with it, but if you don't enter, you can't win.

My book is https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2Q8JHDE7WAXU3

I'll keep you updated with my experience of the system.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MWhateley said:


> I have my latest book going through the program at the moment. So far the only gripe I have is that the stats update once a day. Seems a little 1990's. Also you can't see how many nominations you have. But it is all new to me so I will wait and see. Not expecting to get anywhere with it, but if you don't enter, you can't win.
> 
> My book is https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2Q8JHDE7WAXU3
> 
> Welcome to the fun and craziness! I was a newcomer with my campaign that just ended. (now I'm just waiting and waiting and waiting.) Lot's of good information in this thread. I learned tons. I suggest going back in the thread a bit and just reading it. Lots on info on how KS works, and great ideas for promoting as well.
> 
> Good looking book. I like the cover.
> 
> I'll keep you updated with my experience of the system.


----------



## MWhateley

I will go back and read the earlier posts. My fingers are crossed for your book.


----------



## MarilynVix

Crossing fingers for people that just had their books end. Hope the editors come back and decide to actually pick some books this week. 
Had spots open to nominate: 
LNDN 
The Eternity Prophecy

Just thought I'd update with a release date for _Everything For Love_. With everything scheduled, it will release on Jan. 26, 2017. Hopefully, I'll get it uploaded for preorders starting around Jan. 17. There is life after rejection. 

Thinking about a contemporary romance I have that I could try next. Will have to get it whipped a little more into shape before a campaign. 
You all have a good holiday.


----------



## ChrisLambert

Wow, go away for a day and come back to pages and pages of comments!

just nominated eternity Prophesy and Whip the Devil. I also nominated Descending the other day. 

Good luck to everyone! Let's hope we get some good news soon. I've got 9 days left and I've decided I won't even think about it until after new year, let's see if that holds. I figure they're all taking vacation over the next few weeks anyway.


----------



## jaxonreed

Glad to join this fine group after lurking for a long time. I have one book published through Kindle Scout, and another on the way. This summer I rounded up the blog posts of several Kindle Press authors, and shared them in one entry. Hope this may help anybody interested in looking at it.

http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/


----------



## jcarter

jaxonreed said:


> Glad to join this fine group after lurking for a long time. I have one book published through Kindle Scout, and another on the way. This summer I rounded up the blog posts of several Kindle Press authors, and shared them in one entry. Hope this may help anybody interested in looking at it.
> 
> http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/


Thank you for posting this, Jaxon! This is great information. And congratulations on your contract!


----------



## lauramg_1406

* Promo Update *

- Joynell sent an email out about questions, if you could reply by Monday then that would be great! 
- Sign up is still open (see link below) until the 21st
- We're doing well on the Headtalkers! Two are already above what we need for them to post (again see below!) 
- Jenny has very kindly made us a banner saying Merry Christmas which I'll send out in an email on the 22nd to make sure everyone has it. 
- I'm in the process of updating the landing pages (shared via the Headtalker and by anyone that prefers sharing on FB/Twitter
- I've made a Master document which has everyone's books split up by genre. Including Goodreads link, Amazon US Link and HTML for a button (like will be on the landing page) I would have included links to other retailers but the vast majority of the books were in KU anyway so it seemed a little like a waste of time!

Rules: 
- Promote any way you want, to any number of people you want (facebook, twitter, blog, newsletter, reddit, random person in the street...it's all fine!) 
- Up to three books (not necessarily ones that went through KS, it's just the author that needs to have!) 
- If you sign up now, message me or Joynell, and we'll add you to the questions email!

Sign Up Form: 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdupiZRoO2p6LGe7nATzCUe2pQRXg2rRcC1xD1zE35_R5XgtQ/viewform

Headtalker Links: 
https://headtalker.com/?p=91279
https://headtalker.com/?p=91280
https://headtalker.com/?p=91281


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I've got an evening shift to head to around dinnertime. I told the boss I wanted as many shifts as I could get this month. I'm doing my best to pay some bills. I've also got some shoveling to do this morning. Winter is coming.

Some good news. I took part in my very first Ugly Christmas Sweater contest at work last week and took first place, hands down.










Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  LNDN by Jasper Dark
5 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
7 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
8 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
8 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
8 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
11 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
13 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
18 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
18 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
22 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
25 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!


----------



## JennyOBrien

Got the top three, good luck


----------



## Mark Wakely

Steve Vernon said:


> Some good news. I took part in my very first Ugly Christmas Sweater contest at work last week and took first place, hands down.


Wow. That's one ugly sweater. Congratulations (I think.)

Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mark Wakely said:


> Wow. That's one ugly sweater. Congratulations (I think.)
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark. The roadkilled Santa corsage originally was encircled by flashing battery-operated Christmas lights, but by the time I took the picture my wife had already removed the lights and replaced them in her Christmas village.


----------



## marissamarchan

Some good news. I took part in my very first Ugly Christmas Sweater contest at work last week and took first place, hands down.

[/quote]

I think it's cute!


----------



## James Ward

I have just nominated:

The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley

Best of luck!


----------



## SG

It's over!!! 

Well, at least the campaign phase is over. Now the waiting starts but I'm not holding my breath. It'll be what it'll be.

My final stats:  552 hours in H&T, 2576 page views, 44% internal - 56% external.

Kindle Scout has been a great learning experience. Thanks to it, I've tried a lot of different things that I did not think of doing before. The biggest foray was into my newsletters and I've been so surprised to see my readers rooting for me. One of them sent me an email last night saying he's been praying for me. A month ago I wouldn't have dreamed that someone I didn't know anything about other than their email addy would have any interest in me and my book, let alone pray for my success. I'm so humbled and touched and grateful.

I have the same thoughts about everyone here. This thread is such a joyful and supportive place and I know my campaign wouldn't have been the same without it. Thank you everyone who has nominated my book or just been there cheering us on. Thank you!

Now, moving on. I have the top three of the list nominated. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve- Awesome sweater!

Sgbasu- Rocking stats!  Welcome to the waiting brigade!

Me, I'm just waiting and waiting.  It's weird after having so much time focused on the campaign, to suddenly have nothing to do about it.  

I have the top three on the list nominated, as always.  Good luck to all!


----------



## papercarver65

jaxonreed said:


> Glad to join this fine group after lurking for a long time. I have one book published through Kindle Scout, and another on the way. This summer I rounded up the blog posts of several Kindle Press authors, and shared them in one entry. Hope this may help anybody interested in looking at it.
> 
> http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/


Wow! Thanks for sharing this. Lots of great info.

My nominations today:
LAST DAY LEFT! LNDN by Jasper Dark
5 days left The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
7 days left Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley

Good luck to those starting their wait and those still waiting.


----------



## MWhateley

Just nominated

LAST DAY LEFT! LNDN by Jasper Dark
5 days left The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
7 days left Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley

Good luck to you all.


----------



## overfiend

James Ward said:


> I have just nominated:
> 
> The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
> Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks James 
Thanks papercarver65 
Thanks MWhateley


----------



## stillmyheart

Added The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero and Total New Beginnings to my noms, good luck!


----------



## overfiend

stillmyheart said:


> Added The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero and Total New Beginnings to my noms, good luck!


Thanks Mary.. much appreciated


----------



## RaffertyBlack

I'm still here, nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MWhateley

LNDN has finished. Good luck. I have added Divider to my list of nominated books.


----------



## PZoro

Steve Vernon said:


> Some good news. I took part in my very first Ugly Christmas Sweater contest at work last week and took first place, hands down.


Ho Ho Ho! That's some sweater, Steve. But I don't believe it's ugly. It actually looks great to me. Lol!

Now on my list:
The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
Divider by Horia Stoian


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. It's Monday morning.

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
6 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
7 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
7 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
7 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
10 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
12 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
17 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
17 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
21 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
24 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

(Note: I could still use some support on my HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/)


----------



## C. J. Sears

I have nominated:

_4 Wraths Nidus Zero
Total New Beginnings
Brother James_

Dreading/excited for tomorrow. Seems like the earliest possible day to find out the result.  /


----------



## AnitaLouise

lauramg_1406 said:


> It's Headtalker time guys! These are for the cross promotion, and will go live on different days. The landing pages aren't particularly exciting yet, though I'm hoping to get some books on there in the next couple of days (they're hidden on my site anyway, so you can only get to them with the link!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=91279
> https://headtalker.com/?p=91280
> https://headtalker.com/?p=91281


Supported all 3


----------



## MWhateley

CRex896 said:


> I have nominated:
> 
> _4 Wraths Nidus Zero
> Total New Beginnings
> Brother James_
> 
> Dreading/excited for tomorrow. Seems like the earliest possible day to find out the result.  /


Stay positive. It's a win win. You'll either get into the programme, or you publish it yourself with lots of people knowing about it.

Here's to hoping for the former for you.


----------



## ChrisLambert

jaxonreed said:


> Glad to join this fine group after lurking for a long time. I have one book published through Kindle Scout, and another on the way. This summer I rounded up the blog posts of several Kindle Press authors, and shared them in one entry. Hope this may help anybody interested in looking at it.
> 
> http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/


Thank you!! This is extremely helpful.


----------



## ChrisLambert

Steve Vernon said:


> Thanks, Mark. The roadkilled Santa corsage originally was encircled by flashing battery-operated Christmas lights, but by the time I took the picture my wife had already removed the lights and replaced them in her Christmas village.


Oh wow, I thought the big Santa corsage was the first place ribbon. Yes I see why you won.

Congratulations, or condolences, I'm not sure what to say in situations like this.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

CRex896 said:


> I have nominated:
> 
> _4 Wraths Nidus Zero
> Total New Beginnings
> Brother James_
> 
> Dreading/excited for tomorrow. Seems like the earliest possible day to find out the result.  /


I'm right there with you. My stomach does a little flip every time I check my email. I know it would be a long shot for my book to be selected, but I can't help but hope. Tuesdays do seem to be when most people get notified, especially if it's a no thank you. Here's hoping for some good news!

I have the top three on the list nominated, good luck to all!


----------



## JenOrtiz

Hey all!

I've been a lurker for a long time 

I recently finished my campaign and was selected to be published (complete and total shock) and I've been paging through reading all the thoughts and opinions everyone has - great, great stuff. As of now, I'm waiting on my advance and for my edits to come back - I did have my book professionally edited, so I honestly don't anticipate much work having to be done on it. I do think my whole process is being delayed sightly due to the holiday season. 

I will say I was shocked that Chameleons wasn't selected - my campaign ran nearly simultaneously and I was INCREDIBLY impressed with the persistent presence in H&T. Gorgeous cover, compelling blurb...Rafferty, if you read this, I foresee a lot of success with this book. 

Anyway, I'm off to nominate the books that are closest to ending (sorry I'm so late to the party - I should have checked in here long ago to be nominating all along - never even crossed my mind!). 

Best,
Jen


----------



## RWhite7699

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm right there with you. My stomach does a little flip every time I check my email. I know it would be a long shot for my book to be selected, but I can't help but hope. Tuesdays do seem to be when most people get notified, especially if it's a no thank you. Here's hoping for some good news!
> 
> I have the top three on the list nominated, good luck to all!


Julianne, I think you have a good chance. I found your excerpt very compelling. Good luck.


----------



## MWhateley

JenOrtiz said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've been a lurker for a long time
> 
> I recently finished my campaign and was selected to be published (complete and total shock) and I've been paging through reading all the thoughts and opinions everyone has - great, great stuff. As of now, I'm waiting on my advance and for my edits to come back - I did have my book professionally edited, so I honestly don't anticipate much work having to be done on it. I do think my whole process is being delayed sightly due to the holiday season.
> 
> I will say I was shocked that Chameleons wasn't selected - my campaign ran nearly simultaneously and I was INCREDIBLY impressed with the persistent presence in H&T. Gorgeous cover, compelling blurb...Rafferty, if you read this, I foresee a lot of success with this book.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to nominate the books that are closest to ending (sorry I'm so late to the party - I should have checked in here long ago to be nominating all along - never even crossed my mind!).
> 
> Best,
> Jen


Congratulations to you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RWhite7699 said:


> Julianne, I think you have a good chance. I found your excerpt very compelling. Good luck.


Thank you so much for the kind words! Here's hoping. I've certainly seen some excellent books not selected, and I'm not convinced my book is good enough. Isn't that the way though? As a writer, I have times when I think my writing is awesome and times when everything sucks! I worked hard on Descending, but I have no idea if it's where it needs to be..


----------



## lauramg_1406

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words! Here's hoping. I've certainly seen some excellent books not selected, and I'm not convinced my book is good enough. Isn't that the way though? As a writer, I have times when I think my writing is awesome and times when everything sucks! I worked hard on Descending, but I have no idea if it's where it needs to be..


Totally get this! I always feel like what I'm writing is no good. Then have moments of disbelief when I actually get good reviews!

I think it comes hand in hand with writing!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisLambert

JenOrtiz said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've been a lurker for a long time
> 
> I recently finished my campaign and was selected to be published (complete and total shock)


Hey congratulations Jen! do you mind telling us your stats? - page views and hours on the hotlist.

And for everyone who's been doing Kindle Scout for a while, what can we expect over Christmas in terms of pageviews - does traffic go down over major holidays, or up?


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChrisLambert said:


> Hey congratulations Jen! do you mind telling us your stats? - page views and hours on the hotlist.
> 
> And for everyone who's been doing Kindle Scout for a while, what can we expect over Christmas in terms of pageviews - does traffic go down over major holidays, or up?


Down, in general...

ALSO, on the selected side, a lot of people have reported that their outbound emails say their office is closed from Dec 23rd through January 2nd, so don't expect a lot of books to upload or general housekeeping to take place during those days. I doubt they promote it much outside, so I wanted to make sure everyone knew in case they were worried that they weren't responding.

In the last two weeks they've done a LOT to get back in touch with selected authors, so I'm guessing some big changes are in the pipeline and they are doubling down on the program. With any luck, this will mean an uptick in the number of books selected and more streamlining in the system!


----------



## P. Walter Gagnon

8 days and still no reply so I'm going to take that as a good sign.  No matter the outcome I've managed to reach thousands of people so if I can get even a fourth to read it then the whole experience has paid off. Until then I say "Please oh great Kindle Gods be kind to me and I shall bring you one virgin book a year as an offering of my devotion.."  
Keeping my fingers crossed...  Oh and can anyone tell me how you all are getting your covers to show at he bottom of your posts?  I thought I was smart enough to figure it out but evidently not...lol


----------



## Matthew Speak

sgbasu said:


> It's over!!!
> 
> Well, at least the campaign phase is over. Now the waiting starts but I'm not holding my breath. It'll be what it'll be.
> 
> My final stats: 552 hours in H&T, 2576 page views, 44% internal - 56% external.
> 
> Kindle Scout has been a great learning experience. Thanks to it, I've tried a lot of different things that I did not think of doing before. The biggest foray was into my newsletters and I've been so surprised to see my readers rooting for me. One of them sent me an email last night saying he's been praying for me. A month ago I wouldn't have dreamed that someone I didn't know anything about other than their email addy would have any interest in me and my book, let alone pray for my success. I'm so humbled and touched and grateful.
> 
> I have the same thoughts about everyone here. This thread is such a joyful and supportive place and I know my campaign wouldn't have been the same without it. Thank you everyone who has nominated my book or just been there cheering us on. Thank you!
> 
> Now, moving on. I have the top three of the list nominated. Good luck everyone!


Good luck to you! And good luck to everyone who is in review.

Devils Glen just finally dropped out of H&T for the first time. Part of me wants to hit my social networks again, but I'm afraid to inundate my people too much. Trying to keep my posts down to one per week, or so. Not sure if it matters that much anyway, but we'll see.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed... Oh and can anyone tell me how you all are getting your covers to show at he bottom of your posts? I thought I was smart enough to figure it out but evidently not...lol


I'll cross my finger for you as well! To post a pic in your signature (if I'm remembering how I did it) it must be hosted somewhere else first, such as photobucket. Then the code to embed it in a post or signature is used. Photobucket will generate the code for you, I don't know about other picture hosting sites. The code should look like the example below, except that I am going to put some spaces in at weird points so I don't actually embed the picture. (I hope)

[u rl=h ttp s://kin dlescout.ama zon.com/p/1GSTC ATCKN5TS?tag=kbp st-20][im g height=125]http://i906 photobucket.com/albums/ac261/pla idpooka/descendingbannersmall.jp g[/i mg][/u rl]


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Just got the word.  The Tuesday notifications are starting early.  Descending was not chosen for publication.  I plan to self pub through CreateSpace.  I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Today was incredible. Got my edits back from Kirkus, notification that my advance would hit the bank tomorrow, making it the best day  I decided to keep a running blog of how my experience was going with Kindle Scout if any of you are interested... you can find it here: http://www.authormichellehughes.com/blog


----------



## Michelle Hughes

(Note: I could still use some support on my HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/)

I tossed some twitter and facebook love your way


----------



## Michelle Hughes

papercarver65 said:


> All headtalker campaigns supported! The Eternity Prophecy, Whip the Devil, and LNDN nominated! and only 60 final exams left to grade. The absolute only thing that keeps me from fretting over Kindle Scout is my end of the semester grading frenzy.


Twitter and FB support given


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


Oh Julianne, so sorry to hear this news. Please let us know when you publish.


----------



## papercarver65

Michelle Hughes said:


> Twitter and FB support given


Thank you Michelle! Looking forward to my copy of Cowboy Sanctuary.


----------



## RWhite7699

P. Walter Gagnon said:


> 8 days and still no reply so I'm going to take that as a good sign. No matter the outcome I've managed to reach thousands of people so if I can get even a fourth to read it then the whole experience has paid off. Until then I say "Please oh great Kindle Gods be kind to me and I shall bring you one virgin book a year as an offering of my devotion.."
> Keeping my fingers crossed... Oh and can anyone tell me how you all are getting your covers to show at he bottom of your posts? I thought I was smart enough to figure it out but evidently not...lol


Hey, Walter. Go to AUTHORS under your picture, and go down to Author Signature Tool. Fill in the ASIN of all your books in the spaces provided. Preview and save. Good luck.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

papercarver65 said:


> Thank you Michelle! Looking forward to my copy of Cowboy Sanctuary.


Can't wait until I get a copy of yours


----------



## Michelle Hughes

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


I'm so sorry, Julianne. I for one, will buy your book anyway. Good luck with your launch.


----------



## MWhateley

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


Sorry to hear that. On the plus you have a bigger audience for when you release it yourself. I wish your launch lots of luck.


----------



## AnnMPratley

James Ward said:


> I have just nominated:
> 
> The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
> Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks James and everyone else clicking 'nominate' for my little book today!


----------



## PZoro

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


So sorry to hear about that, Julianne. I will follow you on twitter and facebook so I can get news of your launch. Wish you the best.


----------



## JennyOBrien

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


Sorry Julianne. Good luck with Createspace, it's not difficult as I managed it and when you're ready Kay's group is very welcoming.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. It's Tuesday morning and five days until Christmas.

Yay!

All of you fantasy/paranormal/scifi authors with books they are trying to sell/promote might want to sign up to Jaxon Reed's readper, a new promotional service that is JUST getting off the ground.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245348.msg3418348.html#msg3418348

It doesn't cost anything - so basically it is free promotion from now until when they have built up enough of a readership. I'm a big fan of free promotion - partly because I am cheap and partly because I am broke.

With that in mind, I've got my three kelpie books lined up for promotion - the novel KELPIE DREAMS will be promoted at full price on Dec. 23, the second short story promoted at 99 cents on Dec. 24, and the first short story will run on Dec. 26 as a one-day freebie.

I'll let you folks know how that turns out.

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
5 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
6 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
6 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
6 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
9 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
11 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
16 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
16 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
20 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
23 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

(Note: I could still use some support on my HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/)


----------



## AnitaLouise

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.
> [/quote
> Bummer, but know yours is a wonderful book that many will enjoy. Let me know when it is available for purchase, please.


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


I was bummed to see that one of the December 15/16 triplets didn't make it. You ran a great campaign, however, and I think your release will do fine.

Me and P. Zoro are still in this. Let's see if KS wants to bite or if it's just a nibble.


----------



## marissamarchan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


Oh, I am so sorry to hear that, my friend. I really think that we submitted our books at the wrong time. Don't let it get you down. That's why I took a break from it. Just relax and enjoy the Christmas spirit. I do. Been busy shopping for xmas, now planning the menu for our xmas get together at home. lol My kids are coming so yay!

I've nominated the following:

The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
Divider by Horia Stoian

Good luck guys!


----------



## George Stratford

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


I'm so sorry to see Descending wasn't selected, Julianne. I thought the beginning was very promising indeed. After seeing the poor standard of some books selected, it seems like this whole process really is a lottery. There is so much speculation over why a book fails: wrong genre, wrong time of the month, too much competition from similar books, and even what kind of mood the KS editor might be in when they view your book. All I can say for sure is that many genuinely promising looking works have missed the cut, while a few turkeys have somehow sneaked their way in. (Just for the record, I'm not including anyone I've exchanged messages with here in this latter category.)

Sorry I've been mostly missing from this board lately, but until my latest editing job is done I really am squeezed for time.

Happy Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


I'm sorry to hear that your book wasn't accepted, but I will be eagerly awaiting its publication, so I can pick up a copy.


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear about your book, Julianne. I too thought the beginning was promising.

Echoing George, speculations maybe true or not, what is definitely true is it's all subjective in the end. It's always been that way when a book is submitted to an agent or an editor. I knew that when I submitted, and I'm trying to remember that while I wait.


----------



## ChrisLambert

So sorry to hear Julianne's book wasn't selected, I just got the email. Let us know when it's launched.


----------



## Woodfin

Hey, everybody.  I am new to this board, but, like others, have been lurking.  I am following the list of those who need nominations and acting accordingly.  I have a book in submission and am awaiting to hear back.  Yesterday I received a message that things were delayed, and the next update would be within three business days.  I take that to mean that the good folks at Kindle Scout have lives, too, lol. I love the support I see members of this group giving to authors who are fighting the good fight.  Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!  I did my formatting and paperback cover last night, nothing like having work to do to keep you moving forward instead of focusing on the negative.  Descending is in review with Createspace, and I'll let you know when it's released.


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone! I did my formatting and paperback cover last night, nothing like having work to do to keep you moving forward instead of focusing on the negative. Descending is in review with Createspace, and I'll let you know when it's released.


Glad to hear Julianne, looking forward to reading it.

And welcome Woodfin. You won't find a more supportive group of writers anywhere else. I've learned so much.


----------



## overfiend

Thanks Marissa
Thanks Julianne
Thanks Crex
Thank PZoro
and everybody who is nominating my book

My campaign finishes on December 24. 
So will it be a Christmas gift to be selected...who knows?
I think the competition is fierce because  Original Syn is ending on that same date
and it has been more in the HT zone than I have plus it is not Sci Fi.

In any case good luck to everyone who are waiting for the KS answer and to those whose campaigns are ending as well


----------



## overfiend

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just got the word. The Tuesday notifications are starting early. Descending was not chosen for publication. I plan to self pub through CreateSpace. I've learned a lot through the process, and hopefully my next campaign will be better for it.


Very Sad news indeed but I peg you as a survivor Julianne so I know your self publishing endeavors will be fruitful.


----------



## MarilynVix

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone! I did my formatting and paperback cover last night, nothing like having work to do to keep you moving forward instead of focusing on the negative. Descending is in review with Createspace, and I'll let you know when it's released.


Good to hear you got started on it immediately. Looking forward to seeing the Createspace copy. Are you doing an ebook too?


----------



## SG

Two new books have been added to the banner. I was expecting "Gods who walk among us" to be picked, loved that cover!


----------



## tudorscribe

My husband's novel The Gods Who Walk Among Us, a noir thriller, won a contract. He just got the email. We waited 10 days. He had 1.4K votes and was in H&T about 65 percent of the time. We're very happy!!!


----------



## SG

tudorscribe said:


> My husband's novel The Gods Who Walk Among Us, a noir thriller, won a contract. He just got the email. We waited 10 days. He had 1.4K votes and was in H&T about 65 percent of the time. We're very happy!!!


Huge congrats to your husband and you! That cover is FANTASTIC!


----------



## tudorscribe

Thank you. I've worked in the magazine business for many years and I asked a friend who is a designer to help. She is very talented with concept and fonts.


----------



## Patricia KC

tudorscribe said:


> My husband's novel The Gods Who Walk Among Us, a noir thriller, won a contract. He just got the email. We waited 10 days. He had 1.4K votes and was in H&T about 65 percent of the time. We're very happy!!!


Yay! I was pretty sure about this one and hoping I wasn't wrong. (I have been before.)


----------



## Eric T Knight

> My husband's novel The Gods Who Walk Among Us, a noir thriller, won a contract. He just got the email. We waited 10 days. He had 1.4K votes and was in H&T about 65 percent of the time. We're very happy!!!


Congratulations! What a great early Xmas present.



> Oh and can anyone tell me how you all are getting your covers to show at he bottom of your posts? I thought I was smart enough to figure it out but evidently not...lol


I don't know if anyone answered this or not, Walter (sheesh, you don't keep up for a day and there's like 3 pages of new posts to get thru! ) but all you need to do is click on the Authors button on that big blue bar near the top of the page. Then click on Author signature tool. From there it's so easy even I can do it!


----------



## tudorscribe

Thank you. I'm joyful not only for his sake but I edited the book. I went through the manuscript with Chicago Manual of Style, we got into fights over my editing calls.  I read that KS urges authors to have their books well edited, and I thought, well, if they reject it, it won't be because of the editing!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MarilynVix said:


> Good to hear you got started on it immediately. Looking forward to seeing the Createspace copy. Are you doing an ebook too?


Absolutely. I'll do one through Kindle. That's the easiest with CreateSpace.


----------



## stillmyheart

tudorscribe said:


> My husband's novel The Gods Who Walk Among Us, a noir thriller, won a contract. He just got the email. We waited 10 days. He had 1.4K votes and was in H&T about 65 percent of the time. We're very happy!!!


Congratulations! That's awesome


----------



## Matthew Speak

tudorscribe said:


> My husband's novel The Gods Who Walk Among Us, a noir thriller, won a contract. He just got the email. We waited 10 days. He had 1.4K votes and was in H&T about 65 percent of the time. We're very happy!!!


Congratulations to you guys!! Much success!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Absolutely. I'll do one through Kindle. That's the easiest with CreateSpace.


Have you actually had luck with that? I've heard nothing but horror stories about the formatting issues involved, based on the idea that the PDF you submit to CS isn't good source material for the Kindle edition.


----------



## Tom Swyers

A question for you guys...

How soon after you receive notice from Kindle Scout that your book has been accepted for a campaign slot does it go live on the website?

Thank you,


----------



## stillmyheart

Tom Swyers said:


> A question for you guys...
> 
> How soon after you receive notice from Kindle Scout that your book has been accepted for a campaign slot does it go live on the website?
> 
> Thank you,


I think it's two days. It'll tell you in the email what day your campaign goes live.


----------



## ChrisLambert

Tom Swyers said:


> A question for you guys...
> 
> How soon after you receive notice from Kindle Scout that your book has been accepted for a campaign slot does it go live on the website?
> 
> Thank you,


hi Tom,

I submitted on a Thursday night. They say 2 - 3 business days but I got the email Friday morning that the campaign was going live Saturday midnight (i.e. 12:01am Sunday morning).


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. HAPPY WINTER SOLSTICE! That's right. Today is the first day of winter. I've already shoveled snow three times over the last couple of weeks and my back and joints feel it. I'm tiptoeing up on the sixty year mark and getting old is getting pretty old.

There are four days until Christmas.

Have you done EVERYTHING you can to help promote your Kindle Scout campaign?

Why not send out one more extra tweet today? Something clever, with a photo of a Christmas stocking and the slogan - ALL THAT SANTA WANTS IN HIS STOCKING IS MY KINDLE SCOUT BOOK?

How about posting a genuine heartfelt plea on Facebook - PLEASE NOMINATE MY KINDLE SCOUT BOOK OR ELSE I'M GOING TO CRY?

Or maybe try Reddit. I'm not really sure what you do on a Reddit. It sounds to me like a swamp full of bullfrogs all saying "Reddit, reddit, reddit..." - but I've heard great things about it. So Reddit to your heart's content.



Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
4 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
5 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
5 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
5 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
8 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
10 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
15 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
15 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
19 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
22 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

(Note: I could use some support on my HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/)


----------



## R M Rowan

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. HAPPY WINTER SOLSTICE! That's right. Today is the first day of winter. I've already shoveled snow three times over the last couple of weeks and my back and joints feel it. I'm tiptoeing up on the sixty year mark and getting old is getting pretty old.
> 
> There are four days until Christmas.


It sounds like Santa needs to bring you a heat wave! We're forecast to be 50 degrees on Christmas and in the sixties the day after. I haven't seen a white Christmas in years, and I'm in Pennsylvania. Granted, it's southern PA, but you'd think we'd have snow at least every other year. 

I've got the top three on the list, and I've also finally released Snow Song, if anyone is interested. It'll be at .99 for a week or so. The process was incredibly quick this time. From the time of publishing to the point it went live was about four hours. I was expecting much longer, especially since it's Christmas. Anyway, for any who were interested, here it is: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQY6AYP . 
Happy Winter Solstice, everyone!
Ralee


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tom Swyers said:


> A question for you guys...
> 
> How soon after you receive notice from Kindle Scout that your book has been accepted for a campaign slot does it go live on the website?
> 
> Thank you,


I think it was about two days for me. I suspect they may be a little slower right now.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Thank you Bill, Chris, and Mary!

Does anyone know how to make a hyper-link work in the Kindle Scout sunmission form?

Thanks again.


----------



## stillmyheart

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. HAPPY WINTER SOLSTICE! That's right. Today is the first day of winter.


It's gonna be 80 here on Christmas, despite the fact that right now it is 52, and I'm pretty upset about that. Stupid Florida and its stupid constant temperature changes.


----------



## JenOrtiz

ChrisLambert said:


> Hey congratulations Jen! do you mind telling us your stats? - page views and hours on the hotlist.
> 
> And for everyone who's been doing Kindle Scout for a while, what can we expect over Christmas in terms of pageviews - does traffic go down over major holidays, or up?


Hey Chris,

Sure! I spent 120 hours H&T and had 1392 page views.

Sorry for the delayed reply - my computer is being slow today.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Have you actually had luck with that? I've heard nothing but horror stories about the formatting issues involved, based on the idea that the PDF you submit to CS isn't good source material for the Kindle edition.


I haven't had trouble yet, except it doesn't work well with picture books. But we'll see.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I haven't had trouble yet, except it doesn't work well with picture books. But we'll see.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## papercarver65

R M Rowan said:


> I've also finally released Snow Song, if anyone is interested. It'll be at .99 for a week or so. The process was incredibly quick this time. From the time of publishing to the point it went live was about four hours. I was expecting much longer, especially since it's Christmas. Anyway, for any who were interested, here it is: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQY6AYP .
> Happy Winter Solstice, everyone!
> Ralee


What a beautiful cover. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## R M Rowan

papercarver65 said:


> What a beautiful cover. Did you do it yourself?


Thank you! With the help of my in-house designers (and most importantly, a very creative stock image ) we tweaked the color and brightness and added a glow. So it was mostly the stock photo, but we DO create all original designs, too. LOL! I just took the lazy way out this time. Though it DOES help to have two daughters who are graphics majors!
Ralee


----------



## MeganLinski

George Stratford said:


> After seeing the poor standard of some books selected, it seems like this whole process really is a lottery. There is so much speculation over why a book fails: wrong genre, wrong time of the month, too much competition from similar books, and even what kind of mood the KS editor might be in when they view your book. All I can say for sure is that many genuinely promising looking works have missed the cut, while a few turkeys have somehow sneaked their way in.


Oh, darling, publishing itself is a lottery. It's no different from a big editor at a large publishing house. I went to an agent panel a few months ago and they said the same thing; they don't often know what's going to get selected or why. But I do think there's a reason why Amazon picks the books they do.


----------



## JennyOBrien

So which one of you er lovely writers sent me Hurricane Barbara? Flying out today right into it, so thanks for that. Steve, happy shovelling, do you wear your Christmas jumper? 

Well done for the recent successes and lovely covers, for those not so successful - there is life after KS.

I agree George, I have no idea why some are picked and some aren't but time is a great leveller in the writing world. Good writers will find their followers. Just read 6 well crafted ex Kindle Scout books (we are not rejects!) back on back and I didn't have a problem with any of them. They were all beautifully written. Your review is imminent when I can prise it out of my husband, needless to say he stuck with it to the end and is waiting for the next one, so get writing. He mentioned Desmond Bagley so that's good as I've read all his ( he used to live in Guernsey)
A long post, Happy holidays everyone


----------



## PZoro

I've just received the email, and my book wasn't selected. Well, thank God that is over and done with.  And don't they think I'm done with them yet. Give me four months, and I will be back with another one!

Now, where is my old friend KDP?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I've got a shift this morning and a shift tomorrow and then four days off before going back to work.

That's three days until Christmas. I've got all my Christmas shopping done, except for a couple of bottles of beer.



Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
3 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
4 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
4 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
4 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
7 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
9 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
14 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
14 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
18 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
21 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting to you all!

(Note: I could use some support on my HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/)


----------



## Kay7979

PZoro said:


> I've just received the email, and my book wasn't selected. Well, thank God that is over and done with. And don't they think I'm done with them yet. Give me four months, and I will be back with another one!
> 
> Now, where is my old friend KDP?


I just checked my Previous Nominations and found your book was not selected. Very sorry to see that. It looked unique and interesting.


----------



## Kay7979

The list is down to eleven books. The shortest list I remember seeing is fourteen. Good luck to all the remaining participants. For those recently not selected, keep writing and don't let this minor setback discourage you.


----------



## marissamarchan

PZoro said:


> I've just received the email, and my book wasn't selected. Well, thank God that is over and done with. And don't they think I'm done with them yet. Give me four months, and I will be back with another one!
> 
> Now, where is my old friend KDP?


I am so sorry to hear that. But don't let it get you down. Just work on your next novel. Wouldn't it be great if all KS alumni do the same thing and have a reunion by submitting our books again at around the same time? That would be a riot! Lol


----------



## lincolnjcole

PZoro said:


> I've just received the email, and my book wasn't selected. Well, thank God that is over and done with. And don't they think I'm done with them yet. Give me four months, and I will be back with another one!
> 
> Now, where is my old friend KDP?


That was my attitude with it. I got rejected the first time, wrote another book (totally new genre, totally different book) and popped it on four months later as well. At least you're done waiting and now it is just time to launch the thing!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Well, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ got rejected as well. After the suspense of being in review for nearly a week, I thought for sure that they must be seriously considering it. But I guess they're just lazy/wanted to get my hopes up before sending the rejection. Thanks for the wonderful Christmas gift Amazon .

Now I'm debating whether it would be worth the trouble/money to self-publish. It'd be a $135 investment just to buy an ISBN and copyright. Then there's printing costs and marketing. No guarantee I'd even make that money back.

I have no idea what to price each version of the book. Despite this experience, I have no clue what the best way to market or advertise the book could possibly be. I don't know what the best possible release date for the book is or if that matters.

I'm just utterly lost. :shrugs: It's like someone transported me back in time to no man's land and I'm stuck in a trench trying to figure out whether my body is going to be ripped to shreds if I dare peak out.


----------



## lincolnjcole

CRex896 said:


> Well, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ got rejected as well. After the suspense of being in review for nearly a week, I thought for sure that they must be seriously considering it. But I guess they're just lazy/wanted to get my hopes up before sending the rejection. Thanks for the wonderful Christmas gift Amazon .
> 
> Now I'm debating whether it would be worth the trouble/money to self-publish. It'd be a $135 investment just to buy an ISBN and copyright. Then there's printing costs and marketing. No guarantee I'd even make that money back.
> 
> I have no idea what to price each version of the book. Despite this experience, I have no clue what the best way to market or advertise the book could possibly be. I don't know what the best possible release date for the book is or if that matters.
> 
> I'm just utterly lost. :shrugs: It's like someone transported me back in time to no man's land and I'm stuck in a trench trying to figure out whether my body is going to be ripped to shreds if I dare peak out.


If you go through KDP it is free to upload on kindle and paperback (they even have a cover creator for paperback to make the full front and back cover) and they will supply an ISBN for you for free (it registers under Independently Published as the publisher). If you don't have paperback from KDP enabled yet by amazon, then you can use createspace similarly the publisher shows as CreateSpace Independent Publishing as the publisher) which makes it 100% free. As for printing costs, POD is the way to go (even major publishers use that method now) so there is NO upfront printing cost.

the copyright is a nice to have, but not a necessary piece...especially early in your career. Early on, the goal is finding readers and generating interest...later on the copyright might matter more, but early on its just an unnecessary extra expense.

In general, I buy my own ISBNs in bulk from bowker so that I can release through KDP and Ingram (ingram has better global distribution than kdp or createspace, better rates, and can sell hardcopy) and if you find a coupon for that you can upload there free as well (though you need a full cover, they don't have a cover creator). I just use both, then I let kdp distribute to all amazon markets and bowker distribute to everything else.

As for marketing: in general on Amazon your first thirty days are the most important, and the first 90 matter the most for triggering amazon. You need to sell copies, and a lot of them, to convince Amazon your book is 'worthy' of being shown to readers. You populate your also bought list, which is how amazon decides when to recommend your book to someone.

There are hundreds of websites out there willing to take your money to promote your book to their list of readers, but in general that is very hit-or-miss and not every company is equal. You basically have two options: launch and use your Kindle Select Free 5 days to get as many also boughts as possible and generate interest, or use a 7 day 99 cent sale to get sales.

The downside of free is that a lot of people will never read it, and your also boughts might be screwy (a cookbook along with your book, or something wild and crazy becuase people just click everything free). a 99 cent sale makes it easier for readers to actually give your book a try, but its a little harder to promote.

If you do not promote, nothing will happen. The odds of your book just taking off on its own are incredibly slim without any promotion. out of 2 million plus titles loaded on amazon each year, maybe 1 or 2 take off with no effort from the author. More likely, you will need to promote.

Amazon likes sustained sales: i.e. 50 sales spread evenly over 5 days is worth way more than 50 sales on day 1 followed by 4 days of 0 sales. They also like to see interest increasing where people are buying more books, and the higher you manage to get and hold a rank, the more likely amazon is to help you keep it there.

I would say launch the book, try to promote a little (use your own networks on facebook and twitter and give copies away...instafreebie or bookfunnel are great for doing that) and then turn and work on your next book. Don't expect lightning to just strike, and don't really worry about how many books you are selling or how it is doing out in the market. Most people don't really make money off of books until they have a catalog of at least a few books to promote, and series sell better than standalone books.


----------



## jcarter

lincolnjcole said:


> If you go through KDP it is free to upload on kindle and paperback (they even have a cover creator for paperback to make the full front and back cover) and they will supply an ISBN for you for free (it registers under Independently Published as the publisher). If you don't have paperback from KDP enabled yet by amazon, then you can use createspace similarly the publisher shows as CreateSpace Independent Publishing as the publisher) which makes it 100% free. As for printing costs, POD is the way to go (even major publishers use that method now) so there is NO upfront printing cost.
> 
> the copyright is a nice to have, but not a necessary piece...especially early in your career. Early on, the goal is finding readers and generating interest...later on the copyright might matter more, but early on its just an unnecessary extra expense.
> 
> In general, I buy my own ISBNs in bulk from bowker so that I can release through KDP and Ingram (ingram has better global distribution than kdp or createspace, better rates, and can sell hardcopy) and if you find a coupon for that you can upload there free as well (though you need a full cover, they don't have a cover creator). I just use both, then I let kdp distribute to all amazon markets and bowker distribute to everything else.
> 
> As for marketing: in general on Amazon your first thirty days are the most important, and the first 90 matter the most for triggering amazon. You need to sell copies, and a lot of them, to convince Amazon your book is 'worthy' of being shown to readers. You populate your also bought list, which is how amazon decides when to recommend your book to someone.
> 
> There are hundreds of websites out there willing to take your money to promote your book to their list of readers, but in general that is very hit-or-miss and not every company is equal. You basically have two options: launch and use your Kindle Select Free 5 days to get as many also boughts as possible and generate interest, or use a 7 day 99 cent sale to get sales.
> 
> The downside of free is that a lot of people will never read it, and your also boughts might be screwy (a cookbook along with your book, or something wild and crazy becuase people just click everything free). a 99 cent sale makes it easier for readers to actually give your book a try, but its a little harder to promote.
> 
> If you do not promote, nothing will happen. The odds of your book just taking off on its own are incredibly slim without any promotion. out of 2 million plus titles loaded on amazon each year, maybe 1 or 2 take off with no effort from the author. More likely, you will need to promote.
> 
> Amazon likes sustained sales: i.e. 50 sales spread evenly over 5 days is worth way more than 50 sales on day 1 followed by 4 days of 0 sales. They also like to see interest increasing where people are buying more books, and the higher you manage to get and hold a rank, the more likely amazon is to help you keep it there.
> 
> I would say launch the book, try to promote a little (use your own networks on facebook and twitter and give copies away...instafreebie or bookfunnel are great for doing that) and then turn and work on your next book. Don't expect lightning to just strike, and don't really worry about how many books you are selling or how it is doing out in the market. Most people don't really make money off of books until they have a catalog of at least a few books to promote, and series sell better than standalone books.


As always, incredibly useful advice! Thank you for sharing this, Lincoln.


----------



## overfiend

Sad to hear your rejection  P Zoro as well as CREX's 
I admire your spirits  P  Zoro. Keep at it 
CREX...don't know if you should self publish either
How about forwarding your manuscript around for 3 or 4 months to different publishers and see what happens
I guess if you mention you were part of the Ks experience, that should count for something


----------



## RWhite7699

Just nominated 4 Wraths Nidus Zero, Total New Beginnings and Divider. Good luck, you guys.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Well, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ got rejected as well. After the suspense of being in review for nearly a week, I thought for sure that they must be seriously considering it. But I guess they're just lazy/wanted to get my hopes up before sending the rejection. Thanks for the wonderful Christmas gift Amazon .
> 
> Now I'm debating whether it would be worth the trouble/money to self-publish. It'd be a $135 investment just to buy an ISBN and copyright. Then there's printing costs and marketing. No guarantee I'd even make that money back.
> 
> I have no idea what to price each version of the book. Despite this experience, I have no clue what the best way to market or advertise the book could possibly be. I don't know what the best possible release date for the book is or if that matters.
> 
> I'm just utterly lost. :shrugs: It's like someone transported me back in time to no man's land and I'm stuck in a trench trying to figure out whether my body is going to be ripped to shreds if I dare peak out.


I'm not even sure how to respond to this. First, let me say I was rejected at the end of October (Halloween gift), so I know what it feels like. (And, like you, I really thought my book would be picked.) Second, let me say that I am an incurable optimist.

That said, and pardon me for shouting so early in the morning, but the key is to GET OVER IT, AND MOVE ON!

There are a couple of different approaches, but if I were you, I wouldn't even consider basically throwing away all the hard work that went into creating the book by just letting it die. Try to trad publish if you like. Self publish if you like. Just don't give up. You aren't defeated--unless you believe you are. (Sorry, I spent 36 years as a teacher, so saying things like that is habit now. However, I do believe the sentiment.)

Lincoln said some of this quite well already, but writing and publishing aren't easy. Sure, occasionally we here about someone whose first book becomes an overnight sensation , but that is incredibly rare--and even books that do that didn't always get accepted on the first attempt. To cheer yourself up, read this: _http://www.litrejections.com/best-sellers-initially-rejected/_ If everyone gave up after one rejection, we wouldn't have had Agatha Christie, J.K. Rowling, Louis L'Amour, Stephen King, John Grisham, Margaret Mitchell and a host of others. Some of them waited years and were rejected dozens of times, yet they kept going. You can , too!

When I was teaching, I know a number of students who wanted to be actors, but most of them weren't successful during the time I knew them, in part because studio cheapskates would rather cast a twenty-year-old as a sixteen-year-old than hire a studio teacher. Nonetheless, some of them kept going, and some of those are now making a living as actors. Others switched goals and became screenwriters, directors, even producers. None of that would have been possible if they had just given up the first time out.

As Lincoln suggested earlier, whatever you do with the first book, you need to keep writing. Whether you decide to self publish or trad publish, very few successful writers are one-hit wonders. Also, books sell each other.

I don't have a dramatic success story, but I have found that the more titles I have out, the better things go. My first book sold 27 the first month and then 2-6 each month for about the next five. (I didn't know what I was doing as far as promotion was concerned.) I learned how to do it, I promoted, and I also used as much time as I had to write. Thisyear I sold somewhere between 60-120 books per month and had about 30,000 KENP each month from January to May. June through October were slower (about half the volume of the first part of the year), but I kept going, and when my KS submission wasn't accepted, I self published. The new book sold 260 in the the US market alone in November and had over 30,000 KENP by itself. This month, even though the new release promos pretty much ended at the beginning of the month, I'm looking at 289 sales and 115,000 KENP, and the month isn't over. These two months have also been my best months ever for international sales, mostly, but not exclusively, from the new book. Now I'm also seeing an increase in KENP and sales for my earlier titles, which is what tends to happen with a new release. This isn't going to make me wealthy, but sales royalties are ten times what they were in October, and KENP increase will be even bigger.

I expected the new book to do well, but I wasn't expecting quite this much.

How much of this would have happened if I had given up because my first book didn't fly off the digital shelves? Obviously, none of it. Any success I've had has come from persistence.

By the way, don't feel too bad about KS. I'm positive some of the success of the new release comes from the KS exposure. Initially, very few of the buyers for the new release were existing fans. Overwhelmingly, they were new readers, some probably hooked through post-Scout promotions but some definitely coming straight out of KS. You don't have to be selected to benefit from the process.

Remember, I'm in Year Five, and the new release was Book Fourteen (not counting anthologies). Writers who make a living at it often report their success started around year three or later.

This is my verbose way of saying, "Don't give up!" If you really love to write and are producing good material, success is just a matter of time.


----------



## RWhite7699

Where did you get the idea you have to spend money for an ISBN and copyright? I got mine free.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RWhite7699 said:


> Where did you get the idea you have to spend money for an ISBN and copyright? I got mine free.


Bowker charges for all kinds of things...copyrights DO cost money, but i would wager 60% of books never actually get it. The thing is, you essentially own the rights to your story without ever having to submit to the library of congress or anything...but, if you ever had to go to bat to defend those rights, the waters get muddy if you don't register it.

ISBN is free, but it is NOT your isbn. let me be clear about that...if you got your isbn for free, it is NOT YOUR ISBN. you do not own it or control it. it doesn't matter for most things, but you aren't the publisher of your book, the conglomerate you got the free isbn from is.

never pay for barcodes either. You can get those free and most companies that print books will embed for you.


----------



## C. J. Sears

As always, thanks for the advice everybody. I wasn't saying I was going to quit. You'd probably have to know me better to understand my sense of humor is often self-deprecating. Right now I'm working with createspace and making sure there aren't any major formatting errors in the book. Any idea how to fix too much spacing between words? I'm using Word 2010 and despite fixing the document multiple times the end result in createspace shows up with the incorrect look.

My biggest issue going forward is pricing and figuring out when to release. Should it be $2.99 to $3.99 for ebook and like $8.95 to $9.95 for the print? I'm really not sure.

I know that Amazon claims it'll notify readers if a not selected book is published, but is that still true if done through createspace?


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear about your books CRex and PZoro, got the emails today 

PZoro, YES! That's the spirit! That's what I'm gonna be doing too, only wish they'd let me know soon enough. I have another book launch planned in January and this one going out at the same time will probably make things crazy but we'll see. Anyway, enough about me - yes, KDP is our friend, will always remain a friend, KS or not  Good luck with your launch, PZoro!

CRex, please do NOT give up. Others have said it before me, but I'll only add, writing and publishing is a marathon not a sprint. Lightning does strike, but it's extremely rare. Most well known writers of today didn't get there in a day or just by trying once. So, keep at it and things will turn for the better. Also, you don't absolutely need to purchase ISBN or a copyright. 

Steve, supported your Headtalker


----------



## SG

CRex896 said:


> As always, thanks for the advice everybody. I wasn't saying I was going to quit.


YAY!!! So happy you're already working on CS. I posted my last reply (up top) at the same time as yours, so . . . LOL.

How long is your book? I mean word count? If it is more than 100K, I'd say definitely $3.99.


----------



## RWhite7699

lincolnjcole said:


> Bowker charges for all kinds of things...copyrights DO cost money, but i would wager 60% of books never actually get it. The thing is, you essentially own the rights to your story without ever having to submit to the library of congress or anything...but, if you ever had to go to bat to defend those rights, the waters get muddy if you don't register it.
> 
> ISBN is free, but it is NOT your isbn. let me be clear about that...if you got your isbn for free, it is NOT YOUR ISBN. you do not own it or control it. it doesn't matter for most things, but you aren't the publisher of your book, the conglomerate you got the free isbn from is.
> 
> never pay for barcodes either. You can get those free and most companies that print books will embed for you.


I got the ISBN for my 2 CreateSpace books from Amazon. But they don't claim to be the publisher. I do.


----------



## DLBarton

RWhite7699 said:


> Just nominated 4 Wraths Nidus Zero, Total New Beginnings and Divider. Good luck, you guys.


Ditto! Best of luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

PZ and Crex- sorry to hear you weren't selected.  I was hoping one of us three would be.

PZ, like you, I plan to be back in a couple months to try again.  

I'm proofing Descending today, and I'll publish through Kindle and Createspace soon.  

Crex- as you've been advised, Createspace and KDP are completely free, and will generate ISBN and barcode for you.  You still have to do something to promote it yourself, though I expect that KS alerting readers when it's available on Amazon will generate some sales.  

This is my first adult book self-published, so I don't know if I'll do much to promote other than my usual facebook and blog thing.  I'll need more titles before spending money on promotion makes sense.  I have three novels trunked, but I am not interested in self publishing them yet.  Maybe after a KS campaign for each.  We'll see.

Keep on keeping on everyone.  I have the top three nominated.


----------



## Matthew Speak

lincolnjcole said:


> If you go through KDP it is free to upload on kindle and paperback (they even have a cover creator for paperback to make the full front and back cover) and they will supply an ISBN for you for free (it registers under Independently Published as the publisher). If you don't have paperback from KDP enabled yet by amazon, then you can use createspace similarly the publisher shows as CreateSpace Independent Publishing as the publisher) which makes it 100% free. As for printing costs, POD is the way to go (even major publishers use that method now) so there is NO upfront printing cost.
> 
> I would say launch the book, try to promote a little (use your own networks on facebook and twitter and give copies away...instafreebie or bookfunnel are great for doing that) and then turn and work on your next book. Don't expect lightning to just strike, and don't really worry about how many books you are selling or how it is doing out in the market. Most people don't really make money off of books until they have a catalog of at least a few books to promote, and series sell better than standalone books.


Wow! This was all incredible information. I think I need to read it again. Thank you so much.

So sorry to all the books that have been rejected this week. I know you guys will get back out there and have much success self-publishing. And for the ones who were given contracts, CONGRATS!!!

On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


----------



## stillmyheart

speakmatt said:


> On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## jcarter

speakmatt said:


> Wow! This was all incredible information. I think I need to read it again. Thank you so much.
> 
> So sorry to all the books that have been rejected this week. I know you guys will get back out there and have much success self-publishing. And for the ones who were given contracts, CONGRATS!!!
> 
> On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


I'm so sorry to hear about your dog--that is so heartbreaking. Pets are such an important part of the family, and in my experience, there's nothing like the love and devotion of a dog. (I love the people in my family, too, but I hope you know what I mean!) Lots of warm thoughts coming your way from where I am in San Diego, California.


----------



## stillmyheart

And talking about book costs, the only money I've ever spent on my actual books themselves has been what I spent on the pics for my covers. Everything else has been free, so unless you absolutely want or feel like you have to pay for your own ISBN or whatever else, just know that you don't HAVE to.



CRex896 said:


> I have no idea what to price each version of the book. Despite this experience, I have no clue what the best way to market or advertise the book could possibly be. I don't know what the best possible release date for the book is or if that matters.


As for price, the general guideline I've seen is $2.99 for the Kindle version, but you can obviously go lower or higher. And CreateSpace will tell you the minimum price for the paperback (which will vary depending on whether or not you choose to distribute to Amazon; when I put the paperback version of _No Safe Place_ on CreateSpace, the minimum price was $4-something, I think, but when I distributed to Amazon once the Kindle version was live, the minimum price jumped to $11), it depends on how big the book itself is. I assume it would be the same for KDP paperbacks, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## papercarver65

sgbasu said:


> Others have said it before me, but I'll only add, writing and publishing is a marathon not a sprint.


Thanks for this, I need to be reminded of this ALL THE TIME.

Sorry to read the news about your books PZoro, CJSears, and Jasper Darks's as well.

And speakmatt, virtual hugs for you. I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog.


----------



## marissamarchan

On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.
[/quote]

Oh, I am so sorry about your dog. I have a 20 year old cat but glad she is still kicking. Don't know what I would do if something happens to her. Anyway, just hang in there. Take care my friend. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> As always, thanks for the advice everybody. I wasn't saying I was going to quit. You'd probably have to know me better to understand my sense of humor is often self-deprecating. Right now I'm working with createspace and making sure there aren't any major formatting errors in the book. Any idea how to fix too much spacing between words? I'm using Word 2010 and despite fixing the document multiple times the end result in createspace shows up with the incorrect look.
> 
> My biggest issue going forward is pricing and figuring out when to release. Should it be $2.99 to $3.99 for ebook and like $8.95 to $9.95 for the print? I'm really not sure.
> 
> I know that Amazon claims it'll notify readers if a not selected book is published, but is that still true if done through createspace?


I'm sorry I misunderstood your humor. We have had a few people who did seem to give up--or at least disappeared, and no book showed up--after making sad comments here, and I didn't want you to be one of them.

How to fix the extra spaces depends upon what's causing them. Is it a justification issue, because Word typically does that well enough such a problem doesn't occur? Is it all over, or just in some places? If it pops up only every now and then, it's probably an actual extra space in the text. Configure Word to show nonprinting characters and see. If so, nuke the extra space. The easiest way is to search and replace, substituting one space for two wherever two occurs.

Discrepancies can also occur if you have Word set to print from a printer driver other than your PDF software. Word configures for the print driver. If you then convert the file to PDF, wonky things can happen.

I wouldn't go more than $3.99 for an ebook. Since it's a debut novel, $2.99 might be more attractive. It's not even bad to have an intro $.99 if you plan to do promotions.

Others may disagree, but on the paperback issue, I would look at what CS tells you the minimum is and go just a little above that. Indie paperbacks are hard to move. Getting $.25 royalty in reality is better than getting an imaginary $2.25, which never materialized because no one buys the book. The offset print runs large publishers do are much cheaper, so POD production costs are always more expensive. I like to keep my paperbacks competitive by trying to price them no higher than trad books of comparable length, or as close as I can manage.

As far as notification is concerned, click a button in your KS account to tell Amazon your book is live, and they will notify your nominators.

I know Julianne has had luck with this, but a lot of people report problems from letting CS do the Kindle setup. It's best to submit separately through KDP.


----------



## Used To Be BH

speakmatt said:


> On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


Losing a pet is like losing part of yourself. Our thoughts will be with you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

speakmatt said:


> Wow! This was all incredible information. I think I need to read it again. Thank you so much.
> 
> So sorry to all the books that have been rejected this week. I know you guys will get back out there and have much success self-publishing. And for the ones who were given contracts, CONGRATS!!!
> 
> On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


No , matter how much time we have with our furry friends, it's still so hard to say goodbye. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RWhite7699

To Jenny O, thank you so much. That was nice.
To speakmatt, I am so sorry. I really can relate, as I lost my 12-year-old golden retriever, and felt like I had lost a member of my family. But it gets better with time. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Matthew Speak

RWhite7699 said:


> To Jenny O, thank you so much. That was nice.
> To speakmatt, I am so sorry. I really can relate, as I lost my 12-year-old golden retriever, and felt like I had lost a member of my family. But it gets better with time. Take care of yourself.


Yes, my Stella was a family member. It's a horrible thing to go through.

Thank you all for your kind words. They mean a lot.


----------



## Kay7979

speakmatt said:


> Wow! This was all incredible information. I think I need to read it again. Thank you so much.
> 
> So sorry to all the books that have been rejected this week. I know you guys will get back out there and have much success self-publishing. And for the ones who were given contracts, CONGRATS!!!
> 
> On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


I'm very sorry to hear about your dog. It's terrible to lose a pet. They truly are like part of the family.


----------



## Andy Mulberry

CRex896 said:


> As always, thanks for the advice everybody. I wasn't saying I was going to quit. You'd probably have to know me better to understand my sense of humor is often self-deprecating. Right now I'm working with createspace and making sure there aren't any major formatting errors in the book. Any idea how to fix too much spacing between words? I'm using Word 2010 and despite fixing the document multiple times the end result in createspace shows up with the incorrect look.
> 
> My biggest issue going forward is pricing and figuring out when to release. Should it be $2.99 to $3.99 for ebook and like $8.95 to $9.95 for the print? I'm really not sure.
> 
> I know that Amazon claims it'll notify readers if a not selected book is published, but is that still true if done through createspace?


You got REALLY great advice from Bill and Lincoln, they know what they are talking about. Publishing the book yourself should cost you nothing, getting an ISBN is free. Don't give up! Create an ebook and paperback with KDP and Createspace, wait a couple days until they show up on the same page on Amazon and then use the Kindle Scout button to notify the peeps who voted for your book. Go to Amazon Author Central and create a profile for yourself if you haven't done so already. Find someone on Fiverr.com to help you format the book if you run into trouble--it's really not expensive. Also, I really liked your old cover, just wanted to throw it out there, it drew my eye. Good luck!


----------



## JennyOBrien

PZoro, welcome to a very exclusive club and good luck with your KDP

Matt, pets are our family and best friends rolled into one. I am so sorry...

Ruth, you're very welcome


----------



## MarilynVix

PZoro said:


> I've just received the email, and my book wasn't selected. Well, thank God that is over and done with. And don't they think I'm done with them yet. Give me four months, and I will be back with another one!
> 
> Now, where is my old friend KDP?


PZorro,
I was cheering for you, honey. Does it help that I know how you feel since I go the same letter last week? 
Just know deep in your heart that you have a good book, and you can get it out there with KDP. You can try submitting to other publishers if you want too. 
But it would be a good idea to just launch it now or within the next few weeks since you have the nominators from KS that will want to buy.
Think of the campaign as your prelaunch. You've got some people interested. 
Now, take a deep breath, and move forward with your next steps.
Book a proofreader and formatter made me feel really good.
I've been putting in all the front and back matter, and getting my manuscript ready for it's last steps. I've been booking release parties and looking into blog tours.
Working forward will make you feel better. ;-)
And if you need to, have a good cry, eat some chocolate, drink some wine, and make a plan. -Marilyn


----------



## MarilynVix

speakmatt said:


> On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


Take care of you. The campaign will run itself for awhile. This is a hard time to lose a furry family member. Taking time for yourself is necessary. I lost my cat of 17 years last year during the beginning of December. It's never easy but definitely something that needs time to sort through. *Cyber hug*


----------



## PZoro

speakmatt said:


> Yes, my Stella was a family member. It's a horrible thing to go through.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words. They mean a lot.


So sorry about your dog. I have three, and I can't imagine losing even one of them.

Thank you all so much for great advice and comfort. This feels like home so I'm not going anywhere. Will be nominating and enjoying the discussions.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Merry Christmas Eve eve!

Only two more days to go. I can't wait. One of the gifts my wife and I bought ourselves was the sixth season of GAME OF THRONES and we JUST finished watching the first five seasons back to back. Tonight we'll be watching Patrick Stewart scrooging it up - but then we'll start the sixth season. We haven't seen it. We always wait for the dvd set, not being hooked up with any Netflix or HBO or anything like that.

Might have to pick up another jug of eggnog. I think there's a leak in my refrigerator.


Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
2 days left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
3 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
3 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
3 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
6 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
8 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
13 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
13 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
17 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
20 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And remember - the Kindle Scout office is closed over the holidays, so if you have been trying to contact them - THEY'RE AT HOME WRAPPING PRESENTS! 

Happy scouting to you all!

(Note: I could use some support on my HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/)


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth

Good luck!


----------



## Eric T Knight

I just nominated

The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth

And I want to say to Bill, you give great advice. I get a lot from reading your posts. Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

RWhite7699 said:


> I got the ISBN for my 2 CreateSpace books from Amazon. But they don't claim to be the publisher. I do.


For your book, Diary of a wildflower, the publisher is:

Publisher: CreateSpace Independent Publishing Platform (August 17, 2014)

You are the rights holder, but not the publisher. Essentially, this means very little except that CreateSpace is the imprint publisher of your book and you cannot take that version of your book and sell it anywhere else without getting a new ISBN.

It's a distinction, but not a very important one if you are happy with createspace being the imprint publisher.


----------



## lincolnjcole

speakmatt said:


> On a personal note, my dog passed away last night. She was 14 1/2 years old; I was fortunate enough to have her for 13 of those years. My campaign will take a backseat for a few days, at least, as my heart is currently quite broken. I wish everyone the best and happy holidays if I'm not on here in the meantime.


That is terrible to hear. I don't know what I would do if my dog passed away. He is family.


----------



## ChrisLambert

speakmatt, so sorry to hear about your dog. They are family. 

I just nominated the 4 wraths. 

After 11 days on the hotlist 24 hours/day, it was on for 17 hours the other day and zero yesterday. I haven't done anything different. Page views are about the same too. What gives? 

For Createspace ISBN, if I want to also sell through Smashwords or somewhere else, should I get one ISBN of my own, or can I use one for Createspace, one for Smashwords, one for everywhere else, or does that just confuse matters?


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChrisLambert said:


> speakmatt, so sorry to hear about your dog. They are family.
> 
> I just nominated the 4 wraths.
> 
> After 11 days on the hotlist 24 hours/day, it was on for 17 hours the other day and zero yesterday. I haven't done anything different. Page views are about the same too. What gives?
> 
> For Createspace ISBN, if I want to also sell through Smashwords or somewhere else, should I get one ISBN of my own, or can I use one for Createspace, one for Smashwords, one for everywhere else, or does that just confuse matters?


For an e-book, you don't need an ISBN. Many e-books (and all traditional books) will have an ISBN for long term book tracking and exposure (self-pubbed books rarely get counted in market research because self-published authors rarely use ISBNs for an ebook) but you do not need it because each online store will supply their own identifier. For amazon, it is called an ASIN and when you load your book on their website they supply you with one.

For a paperback, you always need to have an ISBN. Smashwords only sells ebooks, so you don't need an ISBN with them (though, since they send it to multiple platforms it might help your career long term by making it more consistent for tracking systems that aggregate yearly and generate reports, but it isn't necessary). if you are considering Smashwords, though, I would probably try to steer you toward Draft2Digital. At least look it up: it's like Smashwords, only newer and sleeker and doesn't look like the website was built in the 90s.

Essentially, the way an ISBN works is that it is associated with a FORMAT of a book, not just a book. That means that your ISBN for a paperback version of a book that is 6x9 would need to be different from a paperback that is 4.7x8. Hard copies also get their own ISBN, and even second editions get their own ISBN if there were large changes to the book inside or out.

The reason authors will buy their own ISBN is for distribution purposes. I use both KDP print and Ingram park to print books when they are sold. If anyone buys a book on amazon, they get it from KDP print, and if they buy from any Barnes and Nobel or a bookstore buys copies then they get them from Ingram. However, in both cases they get identical books with identical ISBN's. If I had used a free ISBN from KDP print (or CreateSpace) I would not be able to use that same ISBN on Ingram to print the book, which means I would need a new ISBN. What this means is that when people bought a book from amazon that was 6x9 and someone else bought a book from Barnes and noble at the same size, they would technically not be the same book because the ISBN are different. I would be offering the same book under two identical listings.

That's not illegal, it's just bad form.

Createspace (and soon KDP Print) offer a program called expanded distribution. What this means is they, as the publisher, will offer your title to other companies and businesses to purchase, as well as bookstores and libraries. However, they use Ingram Lightning Source (which is the big brother of IngramSpark) anyway and then just take out a cut from the middle and set the terms for bookstores to buy your book (which aren't friendly terms). That's why when you sell through CreateSpace, you might get 3 dollars back per copy when it sells on amazon and .75 cents back from anywhere else. Furthermore, the publisher imprint on your book through lightning sources system is Createspace Independent Publishing Platform, which anyone in the book industry understands means self-published AND Amazon, which can both be seen as a negative when trying to place your book in a bookstore.

TLR - So, to wrap things back around: you do not need an ISBN to publish with amazon, smashwords, D2D, or any online location, but you do need one for a paperback or hardcopy. You do not need to own your ISBN and can get one for free, but there are limitations to using a free one. However, for 90% of self-published authors, those limitations will not matter unless you are legitimately trying to break into the paperback market and sell in bookstores.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> However, for 90% of self-published authors, those limitations will not matter unless you are legitimately trying to break into the paperback market and sell in bookstores.


It's also important to note that just because you have your own ISBN doesn't mean bookstores and libraries will come running. I've tried it both ways, and it made no difference. Local indie will sometimes take books (usually on consignment) from indie authors, but that's about it for most of us. For writers with a sufficiently high profile, it becomes worth worrying about. If you are selling well enough and/or bookstore owners are already aware of you, then you'll do better.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Eric T Knight said:


> I just nominated
> 
> The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
> 
> And I want to say to Bill, you give great advice. I get a lot from reading your posts. Thanks!


My pleasure. I offer what I can, though I still don't consider myself an expert. When I first started publishing, I tried to soak up as much information as I could, particularly once I became aware that I had no clue what I was doing.


----------



## Used To Be BH

For those of you who do get the dreaded email, remember that Kay started a great thread for post-KS info. There is a lot of good new release promotion information, and Laura and Joy have already organized cross promotional activities for us. That thread is a very supportive community, just like this one. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## RWhite7699

lincolnjcole said:


> For your book, Diary of a wildflower, the publisher is:
> 
> Publisher: CreateSpace Independent Publishing Platform (August 17, 2014)
> 
> You are the rights holder, but not the publisher. Essentially, this means very little except that CreateSpace is the imprint publisher of your book and you cannot take that version of your book and sell it anywhere else without getting a new ISBN.
> 
> It's a distinction, but not a very important one if you are happy with createspace being the imprint publisher.


Well, shut my mouth! Lincoln, you are just full of information. I should know better by now than to argue with you. Anyway, I did know that each version of a book has to have a different ISBN, no matter who publishes it, so it doesn't make much difference. And it was free!


----------



## jcarter

Eric T Knight said:


> I just nominated
> 
> The 4 Wraths Nidus Zero by Avinash Aunaruth
> 
> And I want to say to Bill, you give great advice. I get a lot from reading your posts. Thanks!


I agree! Bill gives amazing advice. I can't believe how much I've learned from reading these threads!


----------



## akscribe

thanks everyone for their support. i'm traveling and only have my fire. excuse the poor formatting

The campaign aspect did not work for me. no followers or fan base. my stats were far from stellar  

however i appear to be in good company. 

This book was actually accepted for publication by a well known small publisher. they changed their mind when an editor shakeup occurred. now that hurt. still does. they even sent me internal reviews which still give me encouragement. 

i will probably try self publshing but not until i figure out how to get eyes on it

new cover. i've never bought a book by its cover but apparently plenty of people do!

best holiday wishes to everyone

Katherine


----------



## MWhateley

akscribe said:


> thanks everyone for their support. i'm traveling and only have my fire. excuse the poor formatting
> 
> The campaign aspect did not work for me. no followers or fan base. my stats were far from stellar
> 
> however i appear to be in good company.
> 
> This book was actually accepted for publication by a well known small publisher. they changed their mind when an editor shakeup occurred. now that hurt. still does. they even sent me internal reviews which still give me encouragement.
> 
> i will probably try self publshing but not until i figure out how to get eyes on it
> 
> new cover. i've never bought a book by its cover but apparently plenty of people do!
> 
> best holiday wishes to everyone
> 
> Katherine


Your not on your own, my stats are appalling. Zero hours in the hotlist, and page views I'd rather not admit too. But I work twelve hours a day. Doesn't leave a lot of time for promotion. It's why I am an infrequent poster on this site. But I did KS for the experience, and what an experience. Doing KS led me to this thread, and the wonderful supportive bunch that post on here. As far as I am concerned whatever happens with my KS book, I've already won.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Still have nominated:

_4 Wraths Nidus
Total New Beginnings
Brother James_

Good luck to Avinash in review starting tomorrow.

As for me, I put _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ on KDP in both paperback and e-book format. It's in review right now, but I'll let you guys know when it's available for purchase. Of course, if you nominated me you're supposed to get an email from Amazon too, so hopefully reviews and sales will start coming in not too long thereafter. I had a heck of a time configuring the darn thing for kindle, but I'm glad I went through all the trouble and didn't put out something too amateur (I hope).

Kindle will cost $2.99 and paperback $9.95 when they go live. If nothing else, I hope you guys find the book entertaining. I'll make a big post over in the Bazaar when it's ready.


----------



## ChrisLambert

CRex896 said:


> Still have nominated:
> 
> _4 Wraths Nidus
> Total New Beginnings
> Brother James_
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## AnitaLouise

tudorscribe said:


> My husband's novel The Gods Who Walk Among Us, a noir thriller, won a contract. He just got the email. We waited 10 days. He had 1.4K votes and was in H&T about 65 percent of the time. We're very happy!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie

Been great reading everyone's advice and experiences. Just found this board a couple days ago, but I too am waiting. My KS novel "Dying to Get Thin," ended three days ago. Funny, I picked out my title on Createspace over a year ago. Took me longer than expected to get finished, and found the title had been used by someone in September. Bummer. Anyway, thanks for the info.

On another note - regarding Createspace sales, not sure I agree with pricing to make just 25-cents. I like making a couple bucks per softbound, as with Kindle, but most of my books are nonfiction, and that market may be different. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## marissamarchan

lincolnjcole said:


> For an e-book, you don't need an ISBN. Many e-books (and all traditional books) will have an ISBN for long term book tracking and exposure (self-pubbed books rarely get counted in market research because self-published authors rarely use ISBNs for an ebook) but you do not need it because each online store will supply their own identifier. For amazon, it is called an ASIN and when you load your book on their website they supply you with one.
> 
> For a paperback, you always need to have an ISBN. Smashwords only sells ebooks, so you don't need an ISBN with them (though, since they send it to multiple platforms it might help your career long term by making it more consistent for tracking systems that aggregate yearly and generate reports, but it isn't necessary). if you are considering Smashwords, though, I would probably try to steer you toward Draft2Digital. At least look it up: it's like Smashwords, only newer and sleeker and doesn't look like the website was built in the 90s.
> 
> Essentially, the way an ISBN works is that it is associated with a FORMAT of a book, not just a book. That means that your ISBN for a paperback version of a book that is 6x9 would need to be different from a paperback that is 4.7x8. Hard copies also get their own ISBN, and even second editions get their own ISBN if there were large changes to the book inside or out.
> 
> The reason authors will buy their own ISBN is for distribution purposes. I use both KDP print and Ingram park to print books when they are sold. If anyone buys a book on amazon, they get it from KDP print, and if they buy from any Barnes and Nobel or a bookstore buys copies then they get them from Ingram. However, in both cases they get identical books with identical ISBN's. If I had used a free ISBN from KDP print (or CreateSpace) I would not be able to use that same ISBN on Ingram to print the book, which means I would need a new ISBN. What this means is that when people bought a book from amazon that was 6x9 and someone else bought a book from Barnes and noble at the same size, they would technically not be the same book because the ISBN are different. I would be offering the same book under two identical listings.
> 
> That's not illegal, it's just bad form.
> 
> Createspace (and soon KDP Print) offer a program called expanded distribution. What this means is they, as the publisher, will offer your title to other companies and businesses to purchase, as well as bookstores and libraries. However, they use Ingram Lightning Source (which is the big brother of IngramSpark) anyway and then just take out a cut from the middle and set the terms for bookstores to buy your book (which aren't friendly terms). That's why when you sell through CreateSpace, you might get 3 dollars back per copy when it sells on amazon and .75 cents back from anywhere else. Furthermore, the publisher imprint on your book through lightning sources system is Createspace Independent Publishing Platform, which anyone in the book industry understands means self-published AND Amazon, which can both be seen as a negative when trying to place your book in a bookstore.
> 
> TLR - So, to wrap things back around: you do not need an ISBN to publish with amazon, smashwords, D2D, or any online location, but you do need one for a paperback or hardcopy. You do not need to own your ISBN and can get one for free, but there are limitations to using a free one. However, for 90% of self-published authors, those limitations will not matter unless you are legitimately trying to break into the paperback market and sell in bookstores.


Thanks Lincoln. As always, thanks for the info. I wasn't sure on a few things before but now you cleared it up for me. Thanks. Merry Christmas.


----------



## R M Rowan

Got the top three. Good luck, all!


----------



## overfiend

OUUUFFF the Christmas rush is keeping me from everything it seems
First of all...BIG THANKS to everyone who has given me a nomination
Makes my heart feel big. 
3 hours left till I bow out of the campaign
Whatever the outcome, I am happy to have found this forum and the 
wonderful people who I met here .
Before I forget my 3 nominations are
Aspiria Rising  
Brother James 
Total New Beginnings 
Since the joyous times start with its eve tomorrow the 24th
I wish everybody in advance a MERRY CHRISTMAS
May you all be touched by the spirit of the season.


----------



## RWhite7699

overfiend said:


> OUUUFFF the Christmas rush is keeping me from everything it seems
> First of all...BIG THANKS to everyone who has given me a nomination
> Makes my heart feel big.
> 3 hours left till I bow out of the campaign
> Whatever the outcome, I am happy to have found this forum and the
> wonderful people who I met here .
> Before I forget my 3 nominations are
> Aspiria Rising
> Brother James
> Total New Beginnings
> 
> Since the joyous times start with its eve tomorrow the 24th
> I wish everybody in advance a MERRY CHRISTMAS
> May you all be touched by the spirit of the season.


Hey, man, you have got to nominate your own book. It's expected. If we weren't allowed to do it, KS would fix it so we couldn't. Go on, give yourself that last minute nom!, and good luck!


----------



## Misfit

I've been keeping the top three nominated. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RWhite7699

Just added Talk Zone to my noms  Good luck T j.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Going back to a previous conversation, I don't think I ever told CreateSpace to send my interior to Kindle.  I think I've always uploaded the interior myself.  At any rate, I've been formatting for the last couple days.  Good times.  It always takes me multiple times to get everything sorted the way I want it, but it's finally done!  Woot!  Descending is live at Amazon in paperback, and the Kindle should go live within 72 hours.  I'm going to notify those who voted for me through KS, but I want to wait for the Kindle version.  

Formatting is a pain in the booty.

Top three nominated, as per usual.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - it's Christmas Eve!


Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
2 days left  Divider by Horia Stoian
2 days left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
2 days left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
5 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
7 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
12 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
12 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
16 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
19 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And remember - the Kindle Scout office is closed over the holidays, so if you have been trying to contact them - THEY'RE AT HOME WRAPPING PRESENTS! 

Happy scouting and Merry Christmas to you all!

(Note: I could use some support on my HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/)


----------



## Alexander_Baird

Nominated - best of luck to everyone.


----------



## PZoro

Have added Brother James to my list.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Nominated _Divider_. How could I not with that one-liner? They'd have to revoke my _Twin Peaks_ fan status. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas! God bless.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> As far as I am concerned whatever happens with my KS book, I've already won.


Just this. My book is going to go live on Monday, and I want to remember this above all else.

Also, going to nominate:
Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley


----------



## Jada Ryker

Bill Hiatt said:


> My pleasure. I offer what I can, though I still don't consider myself an expert. When I first started publishing, I tried to soak up as much information as I could, particularly once I became aware that I had no clue what I was doing.


Bill, you've mentioned that you thought the KS campaign helped you. I went on Amazon today to purchase Different Lee (yes, that's how far behind I am in my reading...darn day job cuts into my reading time). Wow, your paid ranking is excellent! You're smart, you're savvy, and you're crushing it 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,372 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
#28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College

No, Bill didn't give me a free book to say all of that


----------



## lincolnjcole

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jada Ryker said:


> Bill, you've mentioned that you thought the KS campaign helped you. I went on Amazon today to purchase Different Lee (yes, that's how far behind I am in my reading...darn day job cuts into my reading time). Wow, your paid ranking is excellent! You're smart, you're savvy, and you're crushing it
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,372 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
> #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends
> #28 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > New Adult & College
> 
> No, Bill didn't give me a free book to say all of that


Thanks, Jada! No one is more surprised than I am. I had faith in the book being good, so I was expecting it to do well, but I didn't dream it would do this well.

I know a lot of people haven't seen much effect from KS if they didn't get selected. For me it brought im a whole new crop of readers. Usually, my books appear in each other's also bought lists--not surprising, since most of them are in a series. In the case of _Different Lee_, though, it had almost no also-bought connection to the other books for over a month, and even now I think there are only a couple also bought connections. What I did get from the beginning were ties to other KS books, both selected and not. To me that's pretty clear evidence that the initial rush at least came from the KS campaign.

All of that said, as I keep pointing out to newbies, persistence is the key. My book sales were very low when I first started out. I kept working and now seem to be getting somewhere--five years later. Success doesn't usually happen overnight, as you know.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> I know a lot of people haven't seen much effect from KS if they didn't get selected. For me it brought im a whole new crop of readers. Usually, my books appear in each other's also bought lists--not surprising, since most of them are in a series. In the case of Different Lee, though, it had almost no also-bought connection to the other books for over a month, and even now I think there are only a couple also bought connections. What I did get from the beginning were ties to other KS books, both selected and not. To me that's pretty clear evidence that the initial rush at least came from the KS campaign.
> 
> All of that said, as I keep pointing out to newbies, persistence is the key. My book sales were very low when I first started out. I kept working and now seem to be getting somewhere--five years later. Success doesn't usually happen overnight, as you know.


This is good to know, Bill. Thanks.


----------



## Alexander_Baird

Does anyone feel comfortable discussing the number of paid sales they get through Kindle per month?  

I'd be interested to know how it varies across different scout nominees.

I understand that not everyone is comfortable disclosing this sort of information.


----------



## WestofCassy

Some advice I was thinking about this morning. One of the things I did during my scout campaign, I used the unique opportunity to reach out to people who I wouldn't otherwise contact, people like Chris Fox and Lindsay Buroker. There are plenty of more established authors who don't know anything about Scout, or how it works. If you have a great cover and a fantastic blurb, it might be worth reaching out to your favorite author, in a polite and professional way, and mention you're a fan and your book is on scout, could they look at it?

I contacted six authors I love, one of them tweeted my book to their list of 30k. Before you say, "I thought stats didn't matter?" You are correct. The selection process is done by editors. We have seen books with five hundred page views be selected and books with ten thousand rejected. Make no mistake, your book is selected on the strength of your.... (wait for it) Cover>Blurb>Manuscript. However, the more eyeballs you get on your book during the selection process, the more people will read and review it once it comes out. If you're selected it means you might get fifty reviews in two months like rockstar Jeff Bennington (The Federal Underground). If you're not selected, it means thousands of potential readers will know of your book and know when it is released!

I love the Scout program, I can't wait to start my next campaign. I hope some of this is useful for you all. As always, happy scouting!

All the best, 
-Cassy


----------



## jcarter

Happy holidays to everyone! I am so grateful for this group. The endless support, optimism, and knowledge shared has been a highlight of my whole Kindle Scout experience. When I was mustering up the courage to put my book on KS, I never imagined that it would lead to meeting so many incredible people or being exposed to so many AMAZING books.

What an incredible gift this has been!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Alexander_Baird said:


> Does anyone feel comfortable discussing the number of paid sales they get through Kindle per month?
> 
> I'd be interested to know how it varies across different scout nominees.
> 
> I understand that not everyone is comfortable disclosing this sort of information.


Hi, AB! For those of us who self pub and are on KU, it's not just sales. It's also the pages read. Another factor is using paid promotions.

I saw the form authors use to self report sales here on KBoards. I haven't checked it out, but that might be a good starting place. There are also other websites that estimate sales based on the paid ranking.

All of that said...I am not quitting my day job


----------



## Used To Be BH

ALWMOE said:


> On another note - regarding Createspace sales, not sure I agree with pricing to make just 25-cents. I like making a couple bucks per softbound, as with Kindle, but most of my books are nonfiction, and that market may be different. Merry Christmas all!


It's largely a question of the what the market will bear. If you can price to make $2.00 a book, and you actually get sales, go for it! Nonfiction and children's books seem to be two areas where indie paperbacks do better.

For fiction it can be a struggle to sell paperbacks at any price point. In my experience, if I price in a way that's comparable to trad published books of the same genre and length, I sell a few. If I'm priced much higher, I sell none. That makes sense. People might pay more for a favorite author or for a NYT bestseller they here about every fifteen seconds, but for an author unknown to them, why should they?


----------



## ChrisLambert

PZoro said:


> Have added Brother James to my list.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


thank you! It's been a wild ride. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## RWhite7699

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night. Hope Santa brings you many sales.


----------



## marissamarchan

Just added Brother James to my list. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Merry Christmas folks!

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
1 day left  Divider by Horia Stoian
1 day left  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
1 day left  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
4 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
6 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
11 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
11 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
15 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
18 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And remember - the Kindle Scout office is closed over the holidays, so if you have been trying to contact them - THEY'RE AT HOME WRAPPING PRESENTS! 

Happy scouting and Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## MWhateley

Just nominated 

1 day left Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
2 days left Divider by Horia Stoian
2 days left Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester

Merry Christmas to those that celebrate it. Happy holidays to those that don't. Oh, and best of luck to the people waiting for a reply from  KS.


----------



## Tom Swyers

MWhateley said:


> Just nominated
> 
> 1 day left Total New Beginnings by Ann M. Pratley
> 2 days left Divider by Horia Stoian
> 2 days left Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
> 
> Merry Christmas to those that celebrate it. Happy holidays to those that don't. Oh, and best of luck to the people waiting for a reply from KS.


Ditto!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Some advice I was thinking about this morning. One of the things I did during my scout campaign, I used the unique opportunity to reach out to people who I wouldn't otherwise contact, people like Chris Fox and Lindsay Buroker. There are plenty of more established authors who don't know anything about Scout, or how it works. If you have a great cover and a fantastic blurb, it might be worth reaching out to your favorite author, in a polite and professional way, and mention you're a fan and your book is on scout, could they look at it?
> 
> I contacted six authors I love, one of them tweeted my book to their list of 30k. Before you say, "I thought stats didn't matter?" You are correct. The selection process is done by editors. We have seen books with five hundred page views be selected and books with ten thousand rejected. Make no mistake, your book is selected on the strength of your.... (wait for it) Cover>Blurb>Manuscript. However, the more eyeballs you get on your book during the selection process, the more people will read and review it once it comes out. If you're selected it means you might get fifty reviews in two months like rockstar Jeff Bennington (The Federal Underground). If you're not selected, it means thousands of potential readers will know of your book and know when it is released!
> 
> I love the Scout program, I can't wait to start my next campaign. I hope some of this is useful for you all. As always, happy scouting!


Thanks, Cassy. I never would have thought of this.


----------



## SG

Merry Christmas, everyone!!! 

Nominated the top three on the list


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominated Total New Beginnings, Divider and Talk Zone.

What's in your stocking?

A KindleScout contract?


----------



## papercarver65

Merry Christmas everyone!

Peace, joy, love.


----------



## PZoro

Phew!

Nominated Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester.

So glad I was in time to do the honors.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hope you folks all had a wonderful Christmas.

I just wanted to mention that my short story KELPIE CHRISTMAS (see it right down there in my signature bar)is available for FREE today only - (that's December 26, 2016) - and I would love to give everyone on this thread a copy. So grab it today while it is free.

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Divider by Horia Stoian
LAST DAY LEFT!  Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
LAST DAY LEFT!  Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert
3 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
5 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
10 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
10 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
14 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
17 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
29 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting and Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Added _Talk Zone_ to my nominations to round out the Top 3. Always up for apocalyptic vibes.


----------



## stillmyheart

Got Divider, Talk Zone, and Brother James in my noms. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## RWhite7699

Just added Brother James to Divider and Talk Zone in my nom slots. Good luck, you guys.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! Divider by Horia Stoian
> LAST DAY LEFT! Talk Zone by T.J. Forrester
> LAST DAY LEFT! Brother James: Growing Up With The Messiah by Chris Lambert


Nominated all three of these. Best of luck!


----------



## papercarver65

Just bought The Shadow Over Lone Oak! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZ2SB4W

Wishing you much success with it CJ.


----------



## C. J. Sears

papercarver65 said:


> Just bought The Shadow Over Lone Oak! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZ2SB4W
> 
> Wishing you much success with it CJ.


Thanks! Hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## RWhite7699

I just borrowed Descending with Kindle Unlimited
here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQZ7KFG


----------



## ChrisLambert

Thank you all for the nominations!

A few weeks ago when I was at the bottom of the list, I thought the ones whose campaigns were almost done were old hands, experts, knew what they were doing while I was a bumbleklutzing newbie. 

Now that it's the last day of this campaign, I still feel like a noob.

I can report they're still working over at Kindle Scout, I got an email from them today. 

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I'll let you know my final stats tomorrow, and if I get the dreaded Tuesday email.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

If you're on facebook, I have a group for romance writers trying to get a kindle scout contract if you'd like to join https://www.facebook.com/groups/1745672665759799/


----------



## Horia Stoian

So I was off country for the most part of the month and I am happy to return to all of you great people!  I hope everyone had a beautiful Christmas and shared the love with your dear ones. 

Now, on another note, did I miss anything? Did Kindle Scout changed the rules of submissions, because I see there's a book on a KS campaign that is also available on Amazon. Maybe it's a mistake on their part, but then again, maybe they changed the rules.

Anyway guys  my campaign is now over and the waiting game has started  Thank you everyone for all your support, nominations, shares on Facebook or tweets on Twitter


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Horia Stoian said:


> Now, on another note, did I miss anything? Did Kindle Scout changed the rules of submissions, because I see there's a book on a KS campaign that is also available on Amazon. Maybe it's a mistake on their part, but then again, maybe they changed the rules.


The rules haven't changed, Horia. Which book is it?


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got today off but I go back to work tomorrow for the next three days. Blah. I should have taken my vacation time instead.

My wife and I finished watching Season 6 of Game of Thrones yesterday morning - which was part of our Christmas gift. Can't wait for next Christmas when Season 7 will PROBABLY hit dvd.

We also watched Captain America: Civil War yesterday. Two and half hours long - and about fifteen minutes worth of entertainment. I'm talking about the airport scene. That was the only scene worth watching. I keep waiting for them to put out a superhero movie that can live up to the first Avengers movie, but so far they've been humping the bunk.

Let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
4 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
9 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
9 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
13 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
16 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
28 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

(and, if you'd like a giggle, here's my blog review of CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR)
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/12/27/captain-america-civil-wtf/


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Hello everyone!
Just letting authors here know that there is life after Kindle Scout!
My 4th book in my Greek Island Mysteries book series was released yesterday and all seems that it is going to follow in the previous entries' successful footsteps!
AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAN0WYY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1482833672&sr=1-1&keywords=murder+on+display
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01NAN0WYY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1482831586&sr=1-1

I KEEP NOMINATING BOOKS FORM OUR DAILY LIST AND WISH YOU ALL THE BEST!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Nominated:

_Aspiria Rising
Glimmer of Steel
Devil's Glen_

That list sure is looking smaller. Still weird to be on the other side of it.


----------



## marissamarchan

CRex896 said:


> Nominated:
> 
> _Aspiria Rising
> Glimmer of Steel
> Devil's Glen_
> 
> That list sure is looking smaller. Still weird to be on the other side of it.


I was going to say the same thing. Lol

I nominated the same three as above. Good luck guys!


----------



## Tom Swyers

2 days left Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
4 days left Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
9 days left Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## DLBarton

ChrisLambert said:


> Thank you all for the nominations!
> 
> A few weeks ago when I was at the bottom of the list, I thought the ones whose campaigns were almost done were old hands, experts, knew what they were doing while I was a bumbleklutzing newbie.
> 
> Now that it's the last day of this campaign, I still feel like a noob.
> 
> I can report they're still working over at Kindle Scout, I got an email from them today.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I'll let you know my final stats tomorrow, and if I get the dreaded Tuesday email.


Great campaign, Chris! Best of luck!

Also, thanks everyone for the nominations--I appreciate it!
Doug


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Hello everyone!
> Just letting authors here know that there is life after Kindle Scout!
> My 4th book in my Greek Island Mysteries book series was released yesterday and all seems that it is going to follow in the previous entries' successful footsteps!
> AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAN0WYY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1482833672&sr=1-1&keywords=murder+on+display
> UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01NAN0WYY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1482831586&sr=1-1
> 
> I KEEP NOMINATING BOOKS FORM OUR DAILY LIST AND WISH YOU ALL THE BEST!


I just picked up a copy.

Luke, is it supposed to be classified as a travel book? It is currently.


----------



## ChrisLambert

Good morning!  

Thank you all for the nominations, support, and just for being here. 

My final stats are 500 hours hot and 2.1K pageviews, 40% internal and 60% external.

It's almost 11am here and I haven't yet received the traditional Reject Tuesday email. Here's hoping it never comes!!


----------



## papercarver65

Just bought Descending https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQZ7KFG. Good luck with it Julianne!

And thank you all so much for the nominations. Your support means so much to me, and not just the votes but the advice, enthusiasm, and bolstering of spirits: priceless.

I've been nominating the top 3 throughout my campaign and have finally nominated my own today. Feels weird to be in the home stretch. Going to see Fantastic Beasts at the theater today with my daughters so I won't have to think about it too much.


----------



## papercarver65

ChrisLambert said:


> My final stats are 500 hours hot and 2.1K pageviews, 40% internal and 60% external.


Wow! Those stats should make somebody at KS sit up and take notice. Good luck Chris!


----------



## RWhite7699

Tom Swyers said:


> 2 days left Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
> 4 days left Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
> 9 days left Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!


Ditto!


----------



## Woodfin

Hey, everybody.  I promise not to be a pest. My book, The Killer Outside Me, will go live on KS at midnight tonight, so I would appreciate any looks anyone cares to give it. It is a legal thriller written from the point of view of the accused who is charged with a double homicide.  He's a  fifty-something knucklehead law enforcement always views as "one of the usual suspects." The tagline is "the fun part of loving a murderer," maybe because the accused's main squeeze turns State's evidence against him, even though he's innocent. 

Like I said, I promise not to be any more obsessive about this process than is required by the burden of authorship, lol. 

Happy New Year to everyone.

Stephen Woodfin


----------



## Horia Stoian

I can't take it anymooooore! I put the page on auto refresh : )))) I know it's a snowball chance in hell, but still, I'm eager to get my second rejection and get this over with : ))


----------



## Matthew Speak

CRex896 said:


> Nominated:
> 
> _Aspiria Rising
> Glimmer of Steel
> Devil's Glen_
> 
> That list sure is looking smaller. Still weird to be on the other side of it.


Thanks for the nominations! Strange to be into single digit days left. Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Does anyone have any exciting plans for New Years Eve? My wife and I will be traveling back home that day, so we will probably spend it on the couch in our pajamas.


----------



## Horia Stoian

speakmatt said:


> Thanks for the nominations! Strange to be into single digit days left. Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Does anyone have any exciting plans for New Years Eve? My wife and I will be traveling back home that day, so we will probably spend it on the couch in our pajamas.


Damn, your cover art is so simple but I can't take my eyes off of it. Talk about effective design  Love it!


----------



## Horia Stoian

CRex896 said:


> Nominated _Divider_. How could I not with that one-liner? They'd have to revoke my _Twin Peaks_ fan status.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas! God bless.


Thank you C.J. I hope it was an effective one for the KS team as well! Fingers crossed? Suuuuuure! : ))


----------



## Horia Stoian

Alexander_Baird said:


> Does anyone feel comfortable discussing the number of paid sales they get through Kindle per month?
> 
> I'd be interested to know how it varies across different scout nominees.
> 
> I understand that not everyone is comfortable disclosing this sort of information.


Well Alexander, for some reason, I can't get more than 350 - 500 euros per month (the most I made so far). I've been on KDP for two years now (with non fiction) and only this year I said good by to my NF books and went into story telling. For me is harder to make a steady income with fiction because my readers know me for my non fiction work, but I hope to change that in time.
Now that I didn't market my NF books for some time, I get a lot less than what I used to (I know 500 euros is not that much for most people, but in my country it's almost a two month income). I try to focus on becoming a real fiction author and I know I'm missing out on some money but that's not why I write, and I did have a backup plan when I started writing fiction. I compensate for my NF books losses by being active on youtube with adsense, so if I refer strictly to money, it's always best to have different sources of income.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Guys, sorry for the OFF TOPIC , but I just learned that PRINCESS LEIA DIED an hour ago!    Since we're all in fiction writing here, I just figured this awful news would be of interest to all of us!  Let us now more than ever remember the words of Yoda:
"Death is a natural part of life. Rejoice for those around you who transform into the Force. Mourn them do not. Miss them do not."

May the force be with her!


----------



## papercarver65

Horia Stoian said:


> Guys, sorry for the OFF TOPIC , but I just learned that PRINCESS LEIA DIED an hour ago!    Since we're all in fiction writing here, I just figured this awful news would be of interest to all of us!  Let us now more than ever remember the words of Yoda:
> "Death is a natural part of life. Rejoice for those around you who transform into the Force. Mourn them do not. Miss them do not."
> 
> May the force be with her!


Richard Adams passed away too.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38446309?post_id=10209948706646572_10209948737287338#_=_
We lost a lot of talent in 2016.


----------



## mcginty

If your ms is accepted for Kindle Scout's trial run, how soon after the notification email do they launch it?


----------



## RWhite7699

Horia Stoian said:


> So I was off country for the most part of the month and I am happy to return to all of you great people!  I hope everyone had a beautiful Christmas and shared the love with your dear ones.
> 
> Now, on another note, did I miss anything? Did Kindle Scout changed the rules of submissions, because I see there's a book on a KS campaign that is also available on Amazon. Maybe it's a mistake on their part, but then again, maybe they changed the rules.
> 
> Anyway guys  my campaign is now over and the waiting game has started  Thank you everyone for all your support, nominations, shares on Facebook or tweets on Twitter


What is the name of the book?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RWhite7699 said:


> I just borrowed Descending with Kindle Unlimited
> here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQZ7KFG


That's awesome! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

papercarver65 said:


> Just bought Descending https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQZ7KFG. Good luck with it Julianne!
> 
> And thank you all so much for the nominations. Your support means so much to me, and not just the votes but the advice, enthusiasm, and bolstering of spirits: priceless.
> 
> I've been nominating the top 3 throughout my campaign and have finally nominated my own today. Feels weird to be in the home stretch. Going to see Fantastic Beasts at the theater today with my daughters so I won't have to think about it too much.


Thank you so much and I hope you enjoy it! I just nominated your awesome book.

I've got the top three nominated, as per usual. Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

mcginty said:


> If your ms is accepted for Kindle Scout's trial run, how soon after the notification email do they launch it?


If KS accepts you for publication, the answer is, it varies. That's what I've heard from people who have been accepted, I have no personal experience. The answer to how long a specific book takes from acceptance to published depends on different variables, like how much editing is required, etc. I've heard anything from a few weeks to a few months.


----------



## AnnMPratley

Thanks to everyone who voted for my book 'Total New Beginnings' ...

Can you please add my new Kindle Scout campaign to the weekly list? It is for the next book in The Golden Desires series, 'The Golden Supremacy'.

Link is:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZYAVJAA0LDX9

Thanks!


----------



## overfiend

Well as expected and I think I hold the record in getting the answer
Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
4 Wraths Nidus Zero  has not been selected 
Can't say I am surprised or disappointed. I was 99.999% sure they would not pick it.
It also proves some interesting points . You judge
My book has been in the H&T zone for 628 Hours out of 720
Page Views were 14.8 K
I am also sure I got at least 174 Nominations  because these of the number of people who voted for the book and told me they nominated
Yup I campaigned like a dog but deep down I knew it was a gimmick
I don't know any publisher who is offering newbies or novices or un proven writers 1500$ advances and the whole idea would hinge on a successful campaign of reaching out to the audience.
In the end the stats don't matter. 
I guess amazon just found a new way to spin the old idea of book publishing.
In the end it all comes to an editor's choice
The gimmick of having the author campaign is just to draw attention to the amazon site and get new clients 
because you got to register to vote. 
Who would vote if he does not read. 
Who would register if he didn't read
And if you read...you buy books...and you know the rest
Anyway,  Glad this is all over
Big positive that came out of this is now I know how to market
Thanks to everyone here for voted for my book.
Very grateful for it


----------



## PZoro

overfiend said:


> Well as expected and I think I hold the record in getting the answer
> Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
> 4 Wraths Nidus Zero has not been selected
> Can't say I am surprised or disappointed. I was 99.999% sure they would not pick it.
> It also proves some interesting points . You judge
> My book has been in the H&T zone for 628 Hours out of 720
> Page Views were 14.8 K
> I am also sure I got at least 174 Nominations because these of the number of people who voted for the book and told me they nominated
> Yup I campaigned like a dog but deep down I knew it was a gimmick
> I don't know any publisher who is offering newbies or novices or un proven writers 1500$ advances and the whole idea would hinge on a successful campaign of reaching out to the audience.
> In the end the stats don't matter.
> I guess amazon just found a new way to spin the old idea of book publishing.
> In the end it all comes to an editor's choice
> The gimmick of having the author campaign is just to draw attention to the amazon site and get new clients
> because you got to register to vote.
> Who would vote if he does not read.
> Who would register if he didn't read
> And if you read...you buy books...and you know the rest
> Anyway, Glad this is all over
> Big positive that came out of this is now I know how to market
> Thanks to everyone here for voted for my book.
> Very grateful for it


So sorry for the sad news. This was one book I thought they would pick too! And your stats are awesome. Don't give up. Publish that one and write the next one. Your support base will be great for the book launch.


----------



## PZoro

Now on my list:

Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro

I will add Devil's Glen as soon as a spot opens up, Matthew.


----------



## Carey Lewis

overfiend said:


> Well as expected and I think I hold the record in getting the answer
> Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
> 4 Wraths Nidus Zero has not been selected
> Can't say I am surprised or disappointed. I was 99.999% sure they would not pick it.
> It also proves some interesting points . You judge
> My book has been in the H&T zone for 628 Hours out of 720
> Page Views were 14.8 K
> I am also sure I got at least 174 Nominations because these of the number of people who voted for the book and told me they nominated
> Yup I campaigned like a dog but deep down I knew it was a gimmick
> I don't know any publisher who is offering newbies or novices or un proven writers 1500$ advances and the whole idea would hinge on a successful campaign of reaching out to the audience.
> In the end the stats don't matter.
> I guess amazon just found a new way to spin the old idea of book publishing.
> In the end it all comes to an editor's choice
> The gimmick of having the author campaign is just to draw attention to the amazon site and get new clients
> because you got to register to vote.
> Who would vote if he does not read.
> Who would register if he didn't read
> And if you read...you buy books...and you know the rest
> Anyway, Glad this is all over
> Big positive that came out of this is now I know how to market
> Thanks to everyone here for voted for my book.
> Very grateful for it


Sorry you weren't selected. Happens to the best of us  It is very surprising with your stats.

What you discovered, I think, is what we have come to realize about Scout. Stats don't matter and there are other attributes that we don't know about that get your book selected. I think too, that we are pawns to drive people to the site.

However, your line about giving unproven authors a chance based on their stats.... When I was researching agents, there were a couple of them that wanted to know how many Facebook fans and Twitter followers you had when you submitted your query. I skipped those agents, because it sounds like they expect you to do your own marketing. If I had that kind of reach and marketing ability, I would have no need for an agent. If I had those things, I wouldn't have to enter Scout. It's the Amazon marketing that is the real prize to me.

I don't know why I brought that up, just a brain fart I suppose. But with your stats, I'm sure you're going to kill it when you publish. I can't remember the book or author that I just found that was rejected by Scout, but she (I believe it was a she) was number one in her category and the book broke the 10 000 ranking barrier (sitting at nine thousand something when I checked). I felt so happy for her and wanted to share it here but I saw a squirrel and got distracted apparently.

So yeah.... carry on my wayward son.... You'll do just fine.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
3 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
8 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
8 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
12 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
15 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
26 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
27 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
29 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
29 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

Hi there! I have been lurking on these boards for about a month or two before I made the decision to go with Kindle Scout for my Urban Fantasy novel Camera Obscura, link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HNB701CWV4J
Though after seeing how my campaign is going so far I'm finding myself suddenly discouraged! If something with 14.8k views can't get selected I doubt I have a shot  Has anyone had any luck lately with numbers lower than almost 15k page views?


----------



## overfiend

Thanks Carey and P Zoro for the support


----------



## Jada Ryker

ChrissyQuinn said:


> Hi there! I have been lurking on these boards for about a month or two before I made the decision to go with Kindle Scout for my Urban Fantasy novel Camera Obscura, link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HNB701CWV4J
> Though after seeing how my campaign is going so far I'm finding myself suddenly discouraged! If something with 14.8k views can't get selected I doubt I have a shot  Has anyone had any luck lately with numbers lower than almost 15k page views?


Hi, Chrissy, great campaign and intriguing concept 

I've posted this before, but in case you didn't see it, Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his KS experience (he's a two-time winner). This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/

Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information. Here are some of them:

Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc. Be sure and check out his stats! He also wrote a great guide to Kindle Scout.

Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.

Lexi Revellian (Time Rats 1 and 2; she's a two-time winner): Link to her article about earning her advance.

Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.

Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer, not yet released): How she chose the KS option.

Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.

My experiences (Take the Body and Run) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers. (Still don't have them, but I keep plugging away.)

And others tell their tales.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Horia Stoian said:


> Damn, your cover art is so simple but I can't take my eyes off of it. Talk about effective design  Love it!


Thank you so much! My wife is a graphic designer, so she did it for me.


----------



## Woodfin

Steve,

Please add my book, The Killer Outside Me, to the live campaign list: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1CJBN724H6EAG

Thanks,

Stephen Woodfin


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
> 4 Wraths Nidus Zero has not been selected


I'm sorry to hear that. It sounds like you got a lot of exposure.

I nominated you, and when I got the email saying you hadn't been chosen, I noticed that it said I would receive an email when the book was published. That sounds like you'll get a good push out of this once your book comes out. Best of luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

All five of my self-pub novels are free today. I would love to have a review or two from this board. To get your free copy, just click on one (or all) of the FIRST FIVE covers in my signature below. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Used To Be BH

overfiend said:


> Well as expected and I think I hold the record in getting the answer
> Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
> 4 Wraths Nidus Zero has not been selected
> Can't say I am surprised or disappointed. I was 99.999% sure they would not pick it.
> It also proves some interesting points . You judge
> My book has been in the H&T zone for 628 Hours out of 720
> Page Views were 14.8 K
> I am also sure I got at least 174 Nominations because these of the number of people who voted for the book and told me they nominated
> Yup I campaigned like a dog but deep down I knew it was a gimmick
> I don't know any publisher who is offering newbies or novices or un proven writers 1500$ advances and the whole idea would hinge on a successful campaign of reaching out to the audience.
> In the end the stats don't matter.
> I guess amazon just found a new way to spin the old idea of book publishing.
> In the end it all comes to an editor's choice
> The gimmick of having the author campaign is just to draw attention to the amazon site and get new clients
> because you got to register to vote.
> Who would vote if he does not read.
> Who would register if he didn't read
> And if you read...you buy books...and you know the rest
> Anyway, Glad this is all over
> Big positive that came out of this is now I know how to market
> Thanks to everyone here for voted for my book.
> Very grateful for it


As others have said, with those stats, the book is bound to do well when you release it, and I did find the KS campaign was useful that way: I reached a lot of readers I wouldn't have without Scout and had the best launch I've ever had. (Seven weeks later, the momentum is still going strong, even though the new release promos are long over.)

There's an understandable tendency, especially with stats as great as yours, to feel annoyed with KS if you aren't selected. Ironically, when the program was first introduced, critics jumped on it as "just a popularity contest," suggested it was gameable and made the false assumption that it would publish mostly terrible books.

Well, it clearly isn't just a popularity contest, and Amazon always made it clear that good stats would help you get considered. It never said they'd be the only factor. We don't know (and never will) exactly what the internal process is. We know the editors don't automatically pick a book with good stats or automatically reject one with bad stats. Beyond that, it's hard to tell. If nothing else, I would guess the stats make a good tiebreaker for books they might be on the fence about.

I have no doubt that part of the purpose is to generate more interest in Amazon, but as I've said, the process can work to our advantage as well, even if we aren't selected.


----------



## SG

overfiend said:


> Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
> 4 Wraths Nidus Zero has not been selected


So sorry to hear this.

It's difficult news but the campaign is a good thing. The massive exposure you created for the book will definitely help when you publish it.


----------



## Matthew Speak

ChrissyQuinn said:


> Hi there! I have been lurking on these boards for about a month or two before I made the decision to go with Kindle Scout for my Urban Fantasy novel Camera Obscura, link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HNB701CWV4J
> Though after seeing how my campaign is going so far I'm finding myself suddenly discouraged! If something with 14.8k views can't get selected I doubt I have a shot  Has anyone had any luck lately with numbers lower than almost 15k page views?


I've seen plenty of books signed that had less than 2k views and very little marketing, so it seems that views and even nominations have little to do with it.


----------



## SG

OMG! OMG! OMG! 

The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes 

Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


----------



## Patricia KC

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Congratulations!


----------



## Matthew Speak

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jcarter

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## papercarver65

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Terrific SG! I had my fingers crossed for you. You were in review a good while and I thought that might be good news for you. Looking forward to my free copy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Huzzah! That is so awesome! You rock!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

overfiend said:


> Well as expected and I think I hold the record in getting the answer
> Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
> 4 Wraths Nidus Zero has not been selected
> Can't say I am surprised or disappointed. I was 99.999% sure they would not pick it.
> It also proves some interesting points . You judge
> My book has been in the H&T zone for 628 Hours out of 720
> Page Views were 14.8 K
> I am also sure I got at least 174 Nominations because these of the number of people who voted for the book and told me they nominated
> Yup I campaigned like a dog but deep down I knew it was a gimmick
> I don't know any publisher who is offering newbies or novices or un proven writers 1500$ advances and the whole idea would hinge on a successful campaign of reaching out to the audience.
> In the end the stats don't matter.
> I guess amazon just found a new way to spin the old idea of book publishing.
> In the end it all comes to an editor's choice
> The gimmick of having the author campaign is just to draw attention to the amazon site and get new clients
> because you got to register to vote.
> Who would vote if he does not read.
> Who would register if he didn't read
> And if you read...you buy books...and you know the rest
> Anyway, Glad this is all over
> Big positive that came out of this is now I know how to market
> Thanks to everyone here for voted for my book.
> Very grateful for it


I'm sorry your book wasn't chosen. Make sure you check out the "now what?" thread. KS accepts about 5% of everything that's submitted, so you are in good company. I also got the rejection quickly, I think that has more to do with how quick they are getting through the list than anything to do with your specific book.

As quite a few of us have mentioned in this thread, a successful campaign does not guarantee acceptance. The editors make the picks, just as any publisher you submit to. What a successful campaign does is generate reviews before the book is released, which I think is quite clever. What a successful campaign can also do is generate sales for books not chosen when the author self publishes. So take advantage of that, and never give up, never surrender!


----------



## lauramg_1406

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Yey! That's great news. I noticed when I was looking earlier that you'd been in review for a while!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric T Knight

> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes


Super!


----------



## SG

Thank you, Eric, Laura, Julianne, papercarver, jcarter, speakmatt and Patricia.

My wait was 10 days. I have been fighting myself, trying not to get my hopes up, keeping myself busy in other projects, because well, it's all subjective in the end. This has been an incredible journey. I've learned SO much in the last 45 days and met so many amazing fellow writers here on this thread. That has been truly invaluable.

The top three on the list have my nominations


----------



## MarilynVix

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Congratulations! Glad to hear one of us made it this month! Looking forward to seeing it published. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

overfiend said:


> Well as expected and I think I hold the record in getting the answer
> Campaign ended on the 24th and I got an answer on the 27th
> 4 Wraths Nidus Zero has not been selected
> Can't say I am surprised or disappointed. I was 99.999% sure they would not pick it.
> It also proves some interesting points . You judge
> My book has been in the H&T zone for 628 Hours out of 720
> Page Views were 14.8 K
> I am also sure I got at least 174 Nominations because these of the number of people who voted for the book and told me they nominated
> Yup I campaigned like a dog but deep down I knew it was a gimmick
> I don't know any publisher who is offering newbies or novices or un proven writers 1500$ advances and the whole idea would hinge on a successful campaign of reaching out to the audience.
> In the end the stats don't matter.
> I guess amazon just found a new way to spin the old idea of book publishing.
> In the end it all comes to an editor's choice
> The gimmick of having the author campaign is just to draw attention to the amazon site and get new clients
> because you got to register to vote.
> Who would vote if he does not read.
> Who would register if he didn't read
> And if you read...you buy books...and you know the rest
> Anyway, Glad this is all over
> Big positive that came out of this is now I know how to market
> Thanks to everyone here for voted for my book.
> Very grateful for it


Please self publish it. Your book deserves to be out there. Don't let not being selected stop you. 
I just sent mine off to the proof editor, and I've got it scheduled to be formatted after. It will be done by Jan. 15. So, I'll set up a preorder for Jan. 26, 2017, my scheduled release date. I've planned my release party and I'm in the middle of planning a blog tour.

So, taking the next steps to setting up your self-publishing process will make you feel better. SO, when you press the button on your campaign saying it's available, you'll know all those people that nominated your book are likely to buy it. ;-) It makes the campaign worth wild.

Yes, join us on the other thread. I do set up cross-promos for authors too. I mostly deal in Romance books, but I could do a KS cross promo in February. Just to get the word out with all of us. Cross promos with other authors really helps. ;-) Chin up. 2017 will be better.


----------



## stillmyheart

ChrissyQuinn said:


> Though after seeing how my campaign is going so far I'm finding myself suddenly discouraged! If something with 14.8k views can't get selected I doubt I have a shot  Has anyone had any luck lately with numbers lower than almost 15k page views?


I got selected back in September with just under 1700 page views. Lots of people get selected with only a couple thousand, or even just a few hundred, page views. That's only a small aspect of everything that goes into the decision process.



sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


YAY! Congrats!


----------



## RWhite7699

sgbasu said:


> Thank you, Eric, Laura, Julianne, papercarver, jcarter, speakmatt and Patricia.
> 
> My wait was 10 days. I have been fighting myself, trying not to get my hopes up, keeping myself busy in other projects, because well, it's all subjective in the end. This has been an incredible journey. I've learned SO much in the last 45 days and met so many amazing fellow writers here on this thread. That has been truly invaluable.
> 
> The top three on the list have my nominations


Hearty congratulations, sgbasu. Can't wait to get my free copy. I promise a review.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Lots of people get selected with only a couple thousand, or even just a few hundred, page views. That's only a small aspect of everything that goes into the decision process.


Thanks, I needed to hear this. After 2 days, 24 page views, 0 hours in HT. More than a little discouraging


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

Eric T Knight said:


> Thanks, I needed to hear this. After 2 days, 24 page views, 0 hours in HT. More than a little discouraging


Have you tried spamming facebook? I've gotten most of my views from facebook links I've shared. Granted I only have 158 in total  but most of those are from facebook (Though I've shared the link elsewhere).


----------



## stillmyheart

Eric T Knight said:


> Thanks, I needed to hear this. After 2 days, 24 page views, 0 hours in HT. More than a little discouraging


Make sure you're promoting everywhere you can! Any social media you have is helpful, particularly Facebook.


----------



## Patricia KC

Eric T Knight said:


> Thanks, I needed to hear this. After 2 days, 24 page views, 0 hours in HT. More than a little discouraging


My book was selected in November, with only 924 page views and 162 hours in H&T. Breathe.


----------



## C. J. Sears

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Congratulations! You had a great cover, a good title, and a solid excerpt. Glad someone else on KBoards got in.


----------



## marissamarchan

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Congrats, Sbgasu. At least we heard some good news before 2017. lol

Good luck. Can't wait for my copy.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


Yaya! Congratulations! Looking forward to reading my free copy. I've had nothing but positive vibes about your book. Great premise and cover!

Still nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MWhateley

Eric T Knight said:


> Thanks, I needed to hear this. After 2 days, 24 page views, 0 hours in HT. More than a little discouraging


Mine has had 164 views and 0 HT after 15 days. Lol. So chin up. Sadly working 13 hours a day doesnt leave much time for marketing. Just enjoy the experience.


----------



## PZoro

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


I'm so happy for you. I really liked your excerpt and that you are an engineer by training but you write (proves I'm normal!).
All the best with your book. You will get a review from yours truly the day they make that book available for downloading.


----------



## SG

Thank you Marilyn, CRex, Mary, Marissa, Rafferty. It's been one heck of a ride but being in it with all of you has made the effort worth it. I sincerely mean that! This thread and everyone in it ROCKS!


----------



## SG

RWhite7699 said:


> Hearty congratulations, sgbasu. Can't wait to get my free copy. I promise a review.


Awww, thank you. You're too kind and sweet


----------



## SG

PZoro said:


> I really liked your excerpt and that you are an engineer by training but you write (proves I'm normal!).


LOL! Yeah, my family doesn't consider me sane by any standard. So I don't know if I'm a yardstick of normalcy. I'm just happy writing away my days though 



PZoro said:


> All the best with your book. You will get a review from yours truly the day they make that book available for downloading.


Thank you so much. Appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got to head for work this morning, so let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
2 days left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
2 days left  Wednesday by Steven Evans
7 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
7 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
11 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
14 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
25 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
26 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
28 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
28 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Horia Stoian

So guys, I'm opening "My Rejection Wine" here (cool title if anyone wants to use it for their next book) but I'll go for one more try, maybe now they will select it. I have an idea for a new book, "The Kindle Scout Massacre" Kidding... Congrats to Basu from me! The book hooked me up from the first 1000 words I think


----------



## Horia Stoian

RWhite7699 said:


> What is the name of the book?


The name of the book is "The Unpredictable"
Here's the link on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KK8VIXEQDBC0?ref_=ks_sr_tl

And here's the link of the same book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Unpredictable-Miss-Elina-Salajeva/dp/154117805X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1483013216&sr=1-1&keywords=the+unpredictable+elina+salajeva

So the book is on KS and on Amazon as well? How could KS miss that? The author seems to be quite young and maybe she didn't actually read the rules of submitting to KS, but having the book approved for a campaign while on Amazon as well, kinda makes me... lose faith in the whole Kindle Scout thing. I mean, how could they miss that? It's a basic search through which they can see if a book was previously published! If they make such basic mistakes then who knows how they pick the books that they want to publish.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Horia Stoian said:


> The name of the book is "The Unpredictable"
> Here's the link on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KK8VIXEQDBC0?ref_=ks_sr_tl
> 
> And here's the link of the same book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Unpredictable-Miss-Elina-Salajeva/dp/154117805X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1483013216&sr=1-1&keywords=the+unpredictable+elina+salajeva
> 
> So the book is on KS and on Amazon as well? How could KS miss that? The author seems to be quite young and maybe she didn't actually read the rules of submitting to KS, but having the book approved for a campaign while on Amazon as well, kinda makes me... lose faith in the whole Kindle Scout thing. I mean, how could they miss that? It's a basic search through which they can see if a book was previously published! If they make such basic mistakes then who knows how they pick the books that they want to publish.


There's a chance they could have published the kindle edition after being accepted into KS. Or that it's simply down to human error on the KS teams part. For all we know one of their team could be ill, or just gone off to have a baby or something and the rest of the team are struggling to keep up!

Couldn't help but notice that there's a book on KS running for its third consecutive campaign! Got to admire the author's optimism!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horia Stoian

lauramg_1406 said:


> There's a chance they could have published the kindle edition after being accepted into KS. Or that it's simply down to human error on the KS teams part. For all we know one of their team could be ill, or just gone off to have a baby or something and the rest of the team are struggling to keep up!
> 
> Couldn't help but notice that there's a book on KS running for its third consecutive campaign! Got to admire the author's optimism!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


If they published the Kindle edition after the book was selected then why is the same book on a Kindle Scout campaign now? No, it's clearly human error, or is it? Questions can be raised here and confidence in the system can be shattered by something like this. I can't easily believe that a billion dollar company such as Amazon (bigger than Google in revenue) can afford to make such a mistake. "Fun fact," as of now, 215 books were selected; that is $322.500 in advance, so I don't believe errors can be made at such level... but then again, of course, I could be wrong!

Yes, I also noticed that book running for the third consecutive campaign ) That's the reason why I decided to run for a second time with mine. That and the fact that I have exam session with my med school and all and I can't write anything new at the moment.  So sad guys  so utterly sad


----------



## lauramg_1406

Horia Stoian said:


> If they published the Kindle edition after the book was selected then why is the same book on a Kindle Scout campaign now? No, it's clearly human error, or is it? Questions can be raised here and confidence in the system can be shattered by something like this. I can't easily believe that a billion dollar company such as Amazon (bigger than Google in revenue) can afford to make such a mistake. "Fun fact," as of now, 215 books were selected; that is $322.500 in advance, so I don't believe errors can be made at such level... but then again, of course, I could be wrong!
> 
> Yes, I also noticed that book running for the third consecutive campaign ) That's the reason why I decided to run for a second time with mine. That and the fact that I have exam session with my med school and all and I can't write anything new at the moment.  So sad guys  so utterly sad


On the author's part they could have been confused between KS and one of amazon ' s other imprints. I know there is one that does accept recently published books.

I think it all depends on how the KS office is run. How much is automated vs human controlled as to whether the issue is a human error or not. But at the end of the day it's not likely to actually affect us, so we shouldn't worry about it too much!

Must say hats off to you for resubmitting straight off! I was so drained after my one campaign I couldn't imagine doing another one straight after! Have you changed anything or have you just submitted the same manuscript?

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## overfiend

Thanks Marilyn
Never self published before. I think I will give this a try.
By the way , what other thread are you talking about? 
Also any advice for proofreading. Who, where?
Formatted, do you mean in Chicago style or else?
I think I will give Kindle direct a chance
But I got to ask......I know that proof reading and formatting and a new cover do not come cheap
Do the eventual sales of the book cover these costs . 
Having great stats is one thing but actual sales is other.

BY the way congrats to SG Basu and THE ETERNITY PROPHERCY



MarilynVix said:


> Please self publish it. Your book deserves to be out there. Don't let not being selected stop you.
> I just sent mine off to the proof editor, and I've got it scheduled to be formatted after. It will be done by Jan. 15. So, I'll set up a preorder for Jan. 26, 2017, my scheduled release date. I've planned my release party and I'm in the middle of planning a blog tour.
> 
> So, taking the next steps to setting up your self-publishing process will make you feel better. SO, when you press the button on your campaign saying it's available, you'll know all those people that nominated your book are likely to buy it. ;-) It makes the campaign worth wild.
> 
> Yes, join us on the other thread. I do set up cross-promos for authors too. I mostly deal in Romance books, but I could do a KS cross promo in February. Just to get the word out with all of us. Cross promos with other authors really helps. ;-) Chin up. 2017 will be better.


----------



## Horia Stoian

lauramg_1406 said:


> On the author's part they could have been confused between KS and one of amazon ' s other imprints. I know there is one that does accept recently published books.
> 
> I think it all depends on how the KS office is run. How much is automated vs human controlled as to whether the issue is a human error or not. But at the end of the day it's not likely to actually affect us, so we shouldn't worry about it too much!
> 
> Must say hats off to you for resubmitting straight off! I was so drained after my one campaign I couldn't imagine doing another one straight after! Have you changed anything or have you just submitted the same manuscript?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Well, my pessimist mind would think that it could actually affect us. Let's say that the author did not read the rules of KS and submitted a manuscript that was previously published on KDP or somewhere else. In this situation, if that respective novel would get selected for publication and Amazon would later find out that it was already live, then the selection could be canceled or worse, the author might face some other legal charges since he or she agreed to the terms of conditions of Amazon.

No, this time around I haven't changed anything to the manuscript, but I'm working on a prologue and and outro for it. I want the book to be told as a story by an old lady to some visitors (in the meantime the reader is lured into the story) and at the end of it it ends with the same old lady telling the end of the first part of the novel... something like that. I always loved stories that ended with the beginning or that brought back the first part of the story.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Horia Stoian said:


> Well, my pessimist mind would think that it could actually affect us. Let's say that the author did not read the rules of KS and submitted a manuscript that was previously published on KDP or somewhere else. In this situation, if that respective novel would get selected for publication and Amazon would later find out that it was already live, then the selection could be canceled or worse, the author might face some other legal charges since he or she agreed to the terms of conditions of Amazon.
> 
> No, this time around I haven't changed anything to the manuscript, but I'm working on a prologue and and outro for it. I want the book to be told as a story by an old lady to some visitors (in the meantime the reader is lured into the story) and at the end of it it ends with the same old lady telling the end of the first part of the novel... something like that. I always loved stories that ended with the beginning or that brought back the first part of the story.


I like to believe the best in people! Hence me thinking that it's an honest mistake from the author! I think at the moment the worst they'd do would be to kick them off KS. Though I agree that if the books was picked it would definitely be annoying considering that they've broken the rules.

Ah love that idea! The framing works well! (I especially like it if it's hinted at that the person doing the framing played a role in the book!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horia Stoian

lauramg_1406 said:


> I like to believe the best in people! Hence me thinking that it's an honest mistake from the author! I think at the moment the worst they'd do would be to kick them off KS. Though I agree that if the books was picked it would definitely be annoying considering that they've broken the rules.
> 
> Ah love that idea! The framing works well! (I especially like it if it's hinted at that the person doing the framing played a role in the book!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against the author, and actually, I managed to track her down and gave her some advice ^^ The mistake is on Amazon's part but, hey... no matter the BILLIONS... right... we are in the end... only human... so... mistakes can (and ARE) being made at the highest level as we speak... Not many... but they are made...


----------



## Matthew Speak

Does anyone have experience with publishing the paperback through KDP vs Createspace?  I'm curious about opinions on those two options. . .benefits/drawbacks, etc.


----------



## Eric T Knight

Thanks for the cheering up and the good advice, everyone. I'm back today to take another swing at it. My wife is going to help me set up a FB event and I'm going to try some other things.

I'm going now to nominate these two:


> LAST DAY LEFT! Aspiria Rising by Douglas Barton
> 2 days left Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski


Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Does anyone have experience with publishing the paperback through KDP vs Createspace? I'm curious about opinions on those two options. . .benefits/drawbacks, etc.


For me, personally, I'm sticking with CS. One reason: I can buy wholesale copies (4-6 bucks each, dep on the length) on CS, and I can't on KDP. If I want copies as gifts or to sell at an event, I have to pay full price there.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Eric T Knight said:


> For me, personally, I'm sticking with CS. One reason: I can buy wholesale copies (4-6 bucks each, dep on the length) on CS, and I can't on KDP. If I want copies as gifts or to sell at an event, I have to pay full price there.


Wow, yeah that is a huge difference.


----------



## Used To Be BH

speakmatt said:


> Does anyone have experience with publishing the paperback through KDP vs Createspace? I'm curious about opinions on those two options. . .benefits/drawbacks, etc.


I haven't tried KDP Print, but it doesn't have all the CS features, and there are numerous bug reports. I'd stay clear until it gets straightened out.

For me, not being able to check a proof copy before the book goes live is a major deal breaker. Not being able to buy copies at cost is another. Some people would also miss expanded distribution. You get the benefit of being able to see your paperback sales on the KDP reports page, and--that's it. So far, that's not enough.


----------



## Used To Be BH

overfiend said:


> Thanks Marilyn
> Never self published before. I think I will give this a try.
> By the way , what other thread are you talking about?
> Also any advice for proofreading. Who, where?
> Formatted, do you mean in Chicago style or else?
> I think I will give Kindle direct a chance
> But I got to ask......I know that proof reading and formatting and a new cover do not come cheap
> Do the eventual sales of the book cover these costs .
> Having great stats is one thing but actual sales is other.
> 
> BY the way congrats to SG Basu and THE ETERNITY PROPHERCY


To answer your last question first, if this is your first book, you may make back your costs--eventually. For most of us, success is a multistage process. I'm in year five now, and it may (fingers crossed) be the first year I make more than I spend.

Do I regret losing money? I look at it as an investment in the future. A lot of new businesses barely break even at first.

If you're on a tight budget, it takes research, but you can find good cover designers who work for very reasonable rates. Editing is more of a problem. I hire through CS, but that is pricey. A lot of providers list on Kboards. I'd start there. Research is important, as there are many who prey on self publishers.

I believe everyone can learn to format himself or herself. Yes, Chicago Manual of Style is pretty standard in the publishing industry. Paperback layout basically involves making your book look like a paperback you'd buy in a store. There are a few tricks, like knowing how much gutter (interior margin) to allow, but CS has handy guides and templates for that. Ebook formatting is simpler in some ways, but things like getting the TOC to work can be difficult. I recommend a program like Scrivener: inexpensive, good for creating a book, great for converting to a digital format like mobi or epub. It automatically generates a TOC, and I've never had any problems with it. (For paperback formatting I do export to Word, because doing some of the paperback layout actually is easier in a regular word processor. There are free alternatives to Word (like Open Office Writer).

The post KU thread is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## DLBarton

I'm going now to nominate these two:Best of luck to both of you!
[/quote]

Thank you for the support and everyone else, too! I appreciate it! It's a strange feeling to be on the last day. At 12:01 I'll have the following nominated:

2 days left Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
7 days left Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
7 days left Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak

Best of luck, everyone, and thanks again!

Doug


----------



## Used To Be BH

sgbasu said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG!
> 
> The Eternity Prophecy won. I still can't believe my eyes
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for all the support you've given me along the way. Selected or not, I've been a winner the moment I joined this thread.


We can all believe it! Congratulations! This is very well deserved.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ChrissyQuinn said:


> Hi there! I have been lurking on these boards for about a month or two before I made the decision to go with Kindle Scout for my Urban Fantasy novel Camera Obscura, link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HNB701CWV4J
> Though after seeing how my campaign is going so far I'm finding myself suddenly discouraged! If something with 14.8k views can't get selected I doubt I have a shot  Has anyone had any luck lately with numbers lower than almost 15k page views?


Chrissy, I'm quoting from memory, but if you check Lincoln's site as recommended, you'll see a lot of variation. The average page views and hot and trending numbers for accepted books are higher, but there are plenty of outliers on both sides. Even just recently, we've seen books with low numbers get accepted and books with high ones get rejected.

I think it's still worth promoting a campaign, because it can get you exposure that is useful even if you aren't accepted and then self publish. That's not a universal experience, but my KS reject was my best launch ever and is still my best selling book--by a huge margin--for two months.

That said, the KS editors pick what they want to pick. Amazon invests at least a little in the process and in the selected books, and it wants its Kindle Press brand to be successful. I assume the stats are useful in the event the editors are on the fence about a particular book, but that isn't going to be the only factor, or even the most important one, in the final decision.

The other thing to keep in mind is that the process is not just about how well-written your book is. I've seen several really good books get rejected (not even counting mine  ). I'm sure the quality of the writing is a factor, but the editors probably look primarily at what they think they can market successfully--the same as any other publisher would.

That said, KS gives you the advantage of a quick decision, public exposure for your book on a well-trafficked site, and, from what the accepted authors who've posted here have said, a fairly easy process if you're selected.


----------



## RWhite7699

Horia Stoian said:


> Well, my pessimist mind would think that it could actually affect us. Let's say that the author did not read the rules of KS and submitted a manuscript that was previously published on KDP or somewhere else. In this situation, if that respective novel would get selected for publication and Amazon would later find out that it was already live, then the selection could be canceled or worse, the author might face some other legal charges since he or she agreed to the terms of conditions of Amazon.
> 
> Well, my optimist mind says maybe they are experimenting with changing the rules. Wouldn't that be nice? I have a whole backlog of published books I would like to try on KS. I tried to sneak one in once, but they tossed it immediately. I know they are looking for new talent, but maybe they want to expand and try some already published books that deserve a boost. Maybe? The Unpredictable looks like a winner.


----------



## Misfit

Thanks to all who have nominated, and congrats to sgbasu

My current nominations are Aspiria Rising, Glimmer of Steel, Devil's Glen


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> We can all believe it! Congratulations! This is very well deserved.


Thank you  This book was one of my personal favorites and right from the first word, it has always had a life that's very different from the other books I've written. Clearly, it was always meant for a different path. The indie in me is still having jitters about giving away control, LOL. Hopefully, there won't be too many suggestions for changes.

Thanks also to Horia and Avinash and Misfit for the wishes.


----------



## SG

RWhite7699 said:


> Well, my optimist mind says maybe they are experimenting with changing the rules. Wouldn't that be nice? I have a whole backlog of published books I would like to try on KS.


This is an interesting thought. I too have some standalone books that I'd love to put up on KS if they let it. They don't do well on their own anyway so there'd be only benefits in trying.

An aside re: the general discussion: Corporations, as large as they might be, are run by humans. So they aren't infallible. I worked for a Fortune 50 company for more than a decade and even though there were lots of checks and cross-checks to make sure errors didn't travel far, some of them snuck past us. Few did, but still the number wasn't zero.


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Maybe it's just me, but every 30 days the same book seems to start all over. Asylum Paradise. Over and over. Consecutively. Is it just me?


----------



## SG

RaffertyBlack said:


> Maybe it's just me, but every 30 days the same book seems to start all over. Asylum Paradise. Over and over. Consecutively. Is it just me?


You're right. This book did start over again. It was running with mine as well so I remember it well.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Eric T Knight said:


> For me, personally, I'm sticking with CS. One reason: I can buy wholesale copies (4-6 bucks each, dep on the length) on CS, and I can't on KDP. If I want copies as gifts or to sell at an event, I have to pay full price there.


Agreed. This is the biggest reason I'm not tempted to switch to KDP. Copies of Descending cost me $3.82 each. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## papercarver65

Thank you everyone for the nominations! Although exciting, I'll be glad when this roller coaster ride is over. Too many new gray hairs refreshing those stats every five seconds minutes hours.


----------



## lauramg_1406

RaffertyBlack said:


> Maybe it's just me, but every 30 days the same book seems to start all over. Asylum Paradise. Over and over. Consecutively. Is it just me?


It is! I mentioned it in one of my earlier messages but not by name. I *think* this is its third consecutive run, but then it could have had another one before that that predates me spending quite so much time on KS! (I certainly didn't go on it daily before that point, probably more like weekly!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## papercarver65

Question: Previously published means ever, anywhere, right? Because there is another book on KS that was published before. Although it is not currently listed on Amazon, it has a Reader's Favorite sticker right on its KS cover and is listed on GoodReads as having been published in September.

Just wondering if this is more evidence of KS loosening restrictions.


----------



## lauramg_1406

papercarver65 said:


> Question: Previously published means ever, anywhere, right? Because there is another book on KS that was published before. Although it is not currently listed on Amazon, it has a Reader's Favorite sticker right on its KS cover and is listed on GoodReads as having been published in September.
> 
> Just wondering if this is more evidence of KS loosening restrictions.


I *think* it's just in ebook form. If it's been published in paperback only then I think it's fine. Mostly because the KS contract only covers ebook & Audiobooks. Pretty sure the author retains the right to print paperbacks, though that could all change with the new KDP paperback option!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

papercarver65 said:


> Question: Previously published means ever, anywhere, right? Because there is another book on KS that was published before. Although it is not currently listed on Amazon, it has a Reader's Favorite sticker right on its KS cover and is listed on GoodReads as having been published in September.
> 
> Just wondering if this is more evidence of KS loosening restrictions.


I stand corrected...it remains pretty clear!

"Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale in any format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites - where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them - are eligible."

I think I'm going back to my KS are understaffed theory! Maybe they've just got so much on that a couple of books have slipped through the net.


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> Couldn't help but notice that there's a book on KS running for its third consecutive campaign! Got to admire the author's optimism!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Doesn't that fall under the definition of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over but expecting different results?


----------



## Kay7979

sgbasu said:


> Thank you  This book was one of my personal favorites and right from the first word, it has always had a life that's very different from the other books I've written. Clearly, it was always meant for a different path. The indie in me is still having jitters about giving away control, LOL. Hopefully, there won't be too many suggestions for changes.
> 
> Thanks also to Horia and Avinash and Misfit for the wishes.


Glad to hear the news! Congratulations!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> Doesn't that fall under the definition of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over but expecting different results?


Albert Einstein I believe! He was a smart man!

I'd like to think that the author in question has changed something between the runs. Particularly between 2 and 3 (I believe the end of 1 and start of 2 will have fallen during the acceptance drought)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

Also may have done myself out of an attempt at a KS run! Set up a preorder thinking a project was going to be around the 20,000 word mark, yet at about a fifth of the way through I'm already at 6,000. Oops!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

sevans said:


> I agree with Horia that I too believe KS doesn't review the submissions (they do only after a campaign ends, not before one begins). Before submitting, I read (twice) over everything in KS to make sure I was eligible to submit. There were a few entries that I found that violated their the KS Eligibility Content and Guidelines.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=AP72QR5GUKEQS
> 
> If you look at that webpage, it states:
> 
> Can I collaborate or co-write a book?
> Not at this time. Kindle Press can only credit and pay one contributor per book.
> 
> But this book https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3IYC1K606YA3E was co-written. One of the authors of that book posted here, and I was going to ask him if he received a special exception, but I thought I might look like a jerk (I probably do now, and for that, I apologize. That was not my intention).
> 
> Also, on the same Contents and Guidelines page, it states about book covers "Your book cover must follow the basic guidelines." That's pretty vague, but under any reasonable interpretation of that sentence, the book cover should at least be the size of a book cover. I have seen campaigns with book covers uploaded that are landscape.
> 
> Sorry for just now coming out of the shadows. I've been following the two threads for about a month before my campaign and decided to create a Kboards account just recently.
> 
> Kind regards
> Steven


The concept of 'book cover' is vague nowadays and almost meaningless. Portrait book covers are preferred, but when you are talking a digital release only (like with kindle scout) then the book cover doesn't matter much. My bet is that if that book did get picked they would make a cover or have the author commision something better. But, it is way more likely that the book won't get picked.

I definitely don't think they care about submissions prior to upload. You send them your stuff, they post it. If the book isn't long enough or something is way wrong, they might kick it back to you, but it is most likely an automated system that makes those determinations, not a real person. They might look at books during the campaigns (for example if a book is doing super well, it might get looked at by the crew to see why) but they probably don't even give most books more than a cursory glance ever before hitting the deny button.

The thing is, only about 3 in 100 books are picked, maybe less. Of those 97% that get denied, only about 40% of those are really viable books that might get picked. I don't think they care about what people submit, because if you can't follow the rules to upload it probably automatically disqualifies you anyway. Getting to 'run' a campaign is as simple as submitting a book. The actual filter is getting picked.


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> I stand corrected...it remains pretty clear!
> 
> "Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale in any format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites - where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them - are eligible."
> 
> I think I'm going back to my KS are understaffed theory! Maybe they've just got so much on that a couple of books have slipped through the net.


My bet is a book like this can run a campaign, but it won't get selected. The 'net' is probably an automated system so they can start campaigns within a few days of submission. You could probably post something like "A tale of two cities" as your own book and the system won't catch it, but when it does finally flag a real person to look at it they will take it down.

And, yes, they are 100% understaffed. If you get picked, you get one phone call and a couple of emails and then silence for months. I only just now got some good news that Raven's Peak was picked for Prime Reading (that new program where prime members can read it for free!) now through the end of march! And, even then, it was just a form letter from them saying 'congratulations!' lol


----------



## papercarver65

sevans said:


> Sorry for just now coming out of the shadows. I've been following the two threads for about a month before my campaign and decided to create a Kboards account just recently.


Welcome to the board Steven. You should reach out to Steve to have your KS book added to the daily list.

And Luke, I just bought Murder On Display https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAN0WYY good luck with it! My mother's new Kindle has a great selection of KS books this month


----------



## lauramg_1406

lincolnjcole said:


> My bet is a book like this can run a campaign, but it won't get selected. The 'net' is probably an automated system so they can start campaigns within a few days of submission. You could probably post something like "A tale of two cities" as your own book and the system won't catch it, but when it does finally flag a real person to look at it they will take it down.
> 
> And, yes, they are 100% understaffed. If you get picked, you get one phone call and a couple of emails and then silence for months. I only just now got some good news that Raven's Peak was picked for Prime Reading (that new program where prime members can read it for free!) now through the end of march! And, even then, it was just a form letter from them saying 'congratulations!' lol


Ultimately I figure that so long as I follow the rules then it's fine. Other people can do what they like, it's not actually going to affect me or how I use KS!

I suspect the rules have been broken ever since the beginning, we're just noticing now because we're more invested in the system.

Is being in prime reading good or bad? Is it not just like the lending library?

It's a shame they're understaffed, but I suppose it's better than making a loss!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> Is being in prime reading good or bad? Is it not just like the lending library?


Prime Reading is a new program. It just started in October. The KOLL is basically where you can borrow a kindle book once a month if it is signed up for the library (generally books in kindle unlimited) and the pages count as if it was a KU borrow.

The prime reading system is basically kindle unlimited, but for ALL prime members. The catalog is generally around 1,000 books at any given time (as opposed to the couple million in KU) and anyone with a prime membership can get the book 100% free. If you click Raven's Peak you'll see an example of it, since they actually already launched it for the January promo.

People without prime can still buy the book. Basically, it works like this:

Kindle Unlimited has about 1-2 million subscribers...amazon prime has about 50 million subscribers

Kindle Unlimited has about 1.4 million books (out of 3.8 million total ebooks)...prime reading has 1,000 books

In both programs you can borrow up to 10 books simultaneously, and they are tracked separately.

You get paid for pages read in KU...prime reading you don't get paid for anyone borrowing the book, but you do get paid a stipend for joining the program (I'm not allowed to say how much...for short stories though, they don't get paid for inclusion)

Even though you don't get paid, it has fringe benefits...i.e. borrows count as sales just like in KU, and a higher ranked book is more likely to get recommended and noticed as part of lists which means more non-prime members might actually purchase as well. For me, my second book in the series is available for purchase and the third book is up for pre-order as well, so its a double win for exposure.

It's invite only, and it looks like amazon books are getting favored for inclusion. Who knows if that will change in the future.


----------



## ChrisLambert

Hello all,

just dropping in to say (a) Brother James was not selected (b) thanks to everyone who nominated (c) congrats to sgbaus for Eternity Prophecy and (d) my internet access is spotty until the weekend, so I'll catch up with everyone and think about next steps then. 

some good news, though, I scored a pair of snowshoes from a friend today. Yay!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChrisLambert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> just dropping in to say (a) Brother James was not selected (b) thanks to everyone who nominated (c) congrats to sgbaus for Eternity Prophecy and (d) my internet access is spotty until the weekend, so I'll catch up with everyone and think about next steps then.
> 
> some good news, though, I scored a pair of snowshoes from a friend today. Yay!!!


Sorry about not getting selected, but congrats on the showshoes!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ChrisLambert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> just dropping in to say (a) Brother James was not selected (b) thanks to everyone who nominated (c) congrats to sgbaus for Eternity Prophecy and (d) my internet access is spotty until the weekend, so I'll catch up with everyone and think about next steps then.
> 
> some good news, though, I scored a pair of snowshoes from a friend today. Yay!!!


Sorry it wasn't selected. With your excellent campaign stats, it should do well if you decide to self publish.


----------



## stillmyheart

speakmatt said:


> Does anyone have experience with publishing the paperback through KDP vs Createspace? I'm curious about opinions on those two options. . .benefits/drawbacks, etc.


Yeah, like someone else said, KDP doesn't do the wholesale copies, and they also don't do physical proofs or expanded distribution. At the moment, CreateSpace offers far more benefits.


----------



## RWhite7699

Horia Stoian said:


> The name of the book is "The Unpredictable"
> Here's the link on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KK8VIXEQDBC0?ref_=ks_sr_tl
> 
> And here's the link of the same book on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Unpredictable-Miss-Elina-Salajeva/dp/154117805X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1483013216&sr=1-1&keywords=the+unpredictable+elina+salajeva
> 
> So the book is on KS and on Amazon as well? How could KS miss that? The author seems to be quite young and maybe she didn't actually read the rules of submitting to KS, but having the book approved for a campaign while on Amazon as well, kinda makes me... lose faith in the whole Kindle Scout thing. I mean, how could they miss that? It's a basic search through which they can see if a book was previously published! If they make such basic mistakes then who knows how they pick the books that they want to publish.


The Unpredictable has been taken down.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Agreed. This is the biggest reason I'm not tempted to switch to KDP. Copies of Descending cost me $3.82 each. Can't beat that with a stick.


Someone suggested Ingram Spark because they actually have a "buy back" policy making retail stores more encouraged to stock your book?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michelle Hughes said:


> Someone suggested Ingram Spark because they actually have a "buy back" policy making retail stores more encouraged to stock your book?


That makes perfect sense for a regular printer. I only do Print On Demand. My books can be ordered from bookstores, but they don't stock them.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> just dropping in to say (a) Brother James was not selected/quote]
> 
> Sorry to hear that. you are still going to publish that right?


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Good morning everybody!
Just dropping in with good news of life after KS...My book, Death Of A Bride, has been accepted for a Bookbub campaign. The pricing scares me but the average sales in Crime Fiction should cover the cost. It was my first time submitting and was not expecting a positive reply. Best news ever, needed it after KS rejection.
As for KS helping to launch a book even if rejected, I must say I did not see much of a difference from previous books of mine.
I haven't promoted Murder On Display yet just to see if KS email would drive any sales. The two days after the email went out I had 5 paperbacks sold, 32 ebooks and 2300 pages read. This is just a bit lower than my previous book's first days.
So, would I try KS again? Probably not. And if I do, I will not campaign. I firmly believe that stats mean absolutely NOTHING. It is just a gimmick to bring in new authors and readers (thus reviews). Editors will choose anything they want (just like the rest of the industry).
That's all for now!
Happy New Year!


----------



## PZoro

ChrisLambert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> just dropping in to say (a) Brother James was not selected (b) thanks to everyone who nominated (c) congrats to sgbaus for Eternity Prophecy and (d) my internet access is spotty until the weekend, so I'll catch up with everyone and think about next steps then.
> 
> some good news, though, I scored a pair of snowshoes from a friend today. Yay!!!


Sorry about that, Chris. The book is an original idea which I thought to be very clever and intriguing. Hope you will publish.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got to head for work this morning, so let's get on with this list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
2 days left  Wednesday by Steven Evans
6 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
6 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
10 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
13 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
24 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
25 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
27 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
27 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
28 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Anyone seen the new "scout leaderboard"? I've just been prompted about it

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joynell Schultz

lauramg_1406 said:


> Anyone seen the new "scout leaderboard"? I've just been prompted about it


Yes, I just opted into it. It's kinda scary how much information is out there.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Joynell Schultz said:


> Yes, I just opted into it. It's kinda scary how much information is out there.


Makes me wonder if there's a weighting given to nominations.

Say one of us nominates, as regular users, do ours get more weight than say my Grandma who signed on just to nominate my book while it was in campaign? It's an interesting thought.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Markes

It shows your percentage of good calls too. Would be funny if you were weighted differently depending on how accurate you nomination guesses were.


----------



## J.B. Markes

But on that note, a link to my Necrospect kindle scout campaign.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YX0O7KOC8P0P

I personally nominated Glimmer of Steel and Wednesday. Happy scouting!


----------



## lauramg_1406

J.B. Markes said:


> But on that note, a link to my Necrospect kindle scout campaign.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YX0O7KOC8P0P
> 
> I personally nominated Glimmer of Steel and Wednesday. Happy scouting!


I already have this on my saved for later list!

On the not of KS Stats apparently I have a 15% successful choice rate compared to the average 19%...

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## C. J. Sears

Nominated _Shallow Graves_. I also opted in to the new leaderboard system. Ranked 32. Seems like a strange addition, but maybe it'll be helpful information.


----------



## lauramg_1406

My main question at the moment is "why". Seems odd to be promoting this kind of competition (it's currently telling me that the person above me is only 10 points ahead and posting a review will change that)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

lauramg_1406 said:


> My main question at the moment is "why". Seems odd to be promoting this kind of competition (it's currently telling me that the person above me is only 10 points ahead and posting a review will change that)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I think they might be trying to get more readers hooked into reading, reviewing new books they publish. The #1 person has 970 noms, 128 books selected, but 0 reviews. Probably competition for the top rank will make her want to leave a review or two? I don't know, but it's an interesting plan.


----------



## SG

ChrisLambert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> just dropping in to say (a) Brother James was not selected (b) thanks to everyone who nominated (c) congrats to sgbaus for Eternity Prophecy and (d) my internet access is spotty until the weekend, so I'll catch up with everyone and think about next steps then.
> 
> some good news, though, I scored a pair of snowshoes from a friend today. Yay!!!


So sorry to hear that, Chris. I thoroughly enjoyed your excerpt and I'm sure readers will love your book when you publish it. Woohooo for the snowshoes!!!

And thanks for the wishes!


----------



## SG

Kay7979 said:


> Glad to hear the news! Congratulations!


Thank you, Kay!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lauramg_1406 said:


> Makes me wonder if there's a weighting given to nominations.
> 
> Say one of us nominates, as regular users, do ours get more weight than say my Grandma who signed on just to nominate my book while it was in campaign? It's an interesting thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I definitely think there's a weighting on nominations, but I do not think it has to do with who people are. I was H&T for 24 hours one day with less than twenty page views. However, those less than 20 were my old fanfic readers. I think what makes one nomination more important than another is time spent on page, comments left, etc. So, if your grandma is reading the entire excerpt and leaving comments, and John Doe from this thread is only hitting the nominate button and moving on, the grandma's nomination is going to be weighted as much more important.
Just my 2 cents, of course. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## lauramg_1406

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I definitely think there's a weighting on nominations, but I do not think it has to do with who people are. I was H&T for 24 hours one day with less than twenty page views. However, those less than 20 were my old fanfic readers. I think what makes one nomination more important than another is time spent on page, comments left, etc. So, if your grandma is reading the entire excerpt and leaving comments, and John Doe from this thread is only hitting the nominate button and moving on, the grandma's nomination is going to be weighted as much more important.
> Just my 2 cents, of course. I could be totally wrong.


My Grandma will have spent ages on the page as she figured out how to use it!

It's definitely an interesting theory, I think it's been brought up before! It still raises the question if what this leaderboard is for! (Unless it is just to encourage reviews!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

lauramg_1406 said:


> My Grandma will have spent ages on the page as she figured out how to use it!
> 
> It's definitely an interesting theory, I think it's been brought up before! It still raises the question if what this leaderboard is for! (Unless it is just to encourage reviews!)


Bingo.

I signed in and immediately downloaded all of the books that I had yet to claim. I saw my score go up and I started thinking to myself - man, I really need to read some more of these books and review them and raise my score.

Never underestimate that power of competition. It's what feeds the gambler, the hoarder, the game player...


----------



## lauramg_1406

Steve Vernon said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I signed in and immediately downloaded all of the books that I had yet to claim. I saw my score go up and I started thinking to myself - man, I really need to read some more of these books and review them and raise my score.
> 
> Never underestimate that power of competition. It's what feeds the gambler, the hoarder, the game player...


Oh I was already thinking I needed to review them anyway! I just seem really behind on my reading at the moment!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve Vernon said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I signed in and immediately downloaded all of the books that I had yet to claim. I saw my score go up and I started thinking to myself - man, I really need to read some more of these books and review them and raise my score.
> 
> Never underestimate that power of competition. It's what feeds the gambler, the hoarder, the game player...


I second your "Bingo."

Only one person in top 10 (as of this moment) shows any reviews, and that's only two. That's a lot of free books and not many reviews. (Although, I have to wonder, if they did anonymous "Amazon Customer" reviews, would they show up there?)


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Patricia KC said:


> Only one person in top 10 (as of this moment) shows any reviews, and that's only two. That's a lot of free books and not many reviews. (Although, I have to wonder, if they did anonymous "Amazon Customer" reviews, would they show up there?)


I always work on the assumption that Amazon Knows Everything...


----------



## AnnaB

Patricia KC said:


> (Although, I have to wonder, if they did anonymous "Amazon Customer" reviews, would they show up there?)


I'm an "Amazon Customer" reviewer and relevant reviews are counted just fine.


----------



## Patricia KC

Lexi Revellian said:


> I always work on the assumption that Amazon Knows Everything...


Amazon does know everything! But, if you click on a Scout's name on the leaderboard, you can see all sorts of things, including what they voted for and the reviews they wrote. If they posted the review as "Customer" rather than their name, Our Digital Overlords might not show it in the Scout Leaderboard.

At least I hope that's the case. Otherwise, it looks like the most active Scouts don't write reviews.


----------



## Patricia KC

AnnaB said:


> I'm an "Amazon Customer" reviewer and relevant reviews are counted just fine.


I only meant on this new Scout Leaderboard. I'm also an "Amazon Customer" reviewer, and my reviews show up on the book pages. I didn't opt in for the Leaderboard thing, so I don't know how it works there.


----------



## SciFiThriller

I agree with several of the other authors who have posted about their Kindle Scout program experience. It's a bit nerve wracking. Sort of like sending your child to school the first time. It has been a learning experience though and given me some ideas, whether I get selected or not, about running a promotion campaign for future books. I've written and published non-fiction, but this is my first novel and fiction is a very different animal from what I am used to and comfortable with. So far my novel *The Predator and The Prey* has spent about 75% of its time on the Hot list.

I would add an image of the book but can't figure out how to do so right this moment.

At any rate, I would appreciate it if any of the authors visiting this thread would take a second and nominate my novel, The Predatory and The Prey. Here is the link to my Kindle Scout campaign: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/P8G3JD43AI6B


----------



## overfiend

Thanks Bill
I appreciate all the info and help you gave me since my first day in this forum. Well I look at the effort to be put and I must say I don't really have the time. If I got to campaign like I did when I was in the KS campaign, then that would be too demanding for now. Yup I got a lot of attention but how many people would actually buy the book. I need to build a serious base of readers so i'll drop to Wattpad with some of my early works. then try to build from there. I knew I would never make money with my writing but I would love to have my own base of readers.
I think I jumped into KS too soon. Looking at many of the people here, you seem to have a portfolio of books and I am sure a base
I guess I will step back and take it slowly



Bill Hiatt said:


> I haven't tried KDP Print, but it doesn't have all the CS features, and there are numerous bug reports. I'd stay clear until it gets straightened out.
> 
> For me, not being able to check a proof copy before the book goes live is a major deal breaker. Not being able to buy copies at cost is another. Some people would also miss expanded distribution. You get the benefit of being able to see your paperback sales on the KDP reports page, and--that's it. So far, that's not enough.


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added Devil's Glen to my nominations. Good luck, Matthew!
Regarding the Leaderboard I am #25. Not bad!


----------



## ChrisLambert

overfiend said:


> I think I jumped into KS too soon. Looking at many of the people here, you seem to have a portfolio of books and I am sure a base
> I guess I will step back and take it slowly


I just ended a campaign for my first novel. I think it's worthwhile. I put up a fb author page and I noticed during the campaign there were a lot of views of that as well as my artist page, which I've been neglecting while writing the book. You have to build your base from somewhere, why not KS?? Onward ho!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ChrisLambert said:


> I just ended a campaign for my first novel. I think it's worthwhile. I put up a fb author page and I noticed during the campaign there were a lot of views of that as well as my artist page, which I've been neglecting while writing the book. You have to build your base from somewhere, why not KS?? Onward ho!


For sure. Amazon has taken a ton of new authors who submitted their first book, and this is a great way to get started in as an author!


----------



## stillmyheart

The Kindle Scout Leaderboard thing looks... interesting. But it makes me feel bad, because I'm such a terrible reader lately and I haven't read any of the selected books I've downloaded x_x Maybe this will be incentive...

On that note, I have Glimmer of Steel and Wednesday in my noms, good luck, guys!


----------



## Kay7979

Just nominated the top three. It's nice that we haven't had five or six submissions ending the same day lately! I'm not sure what to make of the leaderboard. It will be interesting to see what comes of it. 

I wish I had time to check out all the new submissions, like I used to do, but I just can't. And it's frustrating to see KS pass up some really interesting books, while making choices that leave me scratching my head. I'm not referring to anyone from our list, but they've picked a couple whose samples and overall writing style didn't impress me at all.


----------



## jcarter

Well. I'm not sure how I feel about this Kindle Scout leaderboard/rank. I never reviewed any books until I started Kindle Scout, and I think all the KS books I've reviewed are ones that I've bought since they were chosen before I started nominating--and I bought them on our family account rather than my author account. So none of it counts here! That competitive part of me sort of wishes I hadn't opted in and seen the rank because it doesn't seem like a "true" record of my activity. 

And I wish that I read faster because I still have a ton of KS books--both chosen and not chosen--that I want to read. This is sort of a reminder that I can't keep up!

All that aside, this reminds me how my life has changed since finding Kindle Scout--and that change has been great. I've been exposed to so many amazing books and connected with amazing writers. So even though I have to push down that competitive side of me that screams "inaccurate!" (because I've made it inaccurate with the account I use to buy books and how slowly I read), I am still so, so grateful.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks.

Here's the daily list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
1 day left  Wednesday by Steven Evans
5 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
5 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
9 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
12 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
23 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
23 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
24 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
26 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
26 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
26 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
27 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## kierang

Hi, I'm new to Kboards. Hello everyone. I'm an experienced produced screenwriter, but I've just posted my first novel on KindleScout. 'Five Monkeys' is a satirical / dark humorous book about a transgender woman who has a change of heart, in the middle of her husband's election campaign. If you have time please check it out and nominate if you like it: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2694LVF5Q8A5U

So, one thing that seems to get very little consideration in discussions about Scout is the number of complete page reads. By that I mean how many people read each page of your first 5,000 words. I suspect if people just click on nominate without scrolling through all pages, those nominations would not be highly regarded by Amazon. If you have a total page count of 1,000, but each person nominated you after just one page of reading, that would mean you have a terrible book as it did not hook your readers,


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I think Steve's right. My ranking was 31 when I joined last night - it's now plummeted to 50. Give people a chart, they'll want to climb it.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just filled my three nom slots with:

Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski
Wednesday by Steven Evans
Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro

Glad to see the nomination list growing again.  It was really short for a couple of days there.

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## AnitaLouise

lauramg_1406 said:


> Anyone seen the new "scout leaderboard"? I've just been prompted about it


Is this only for authors who currently have books in the Scout program?


----------



## lauramg_1406

AnitaLouise said:


> Is this only for authors who currently have books in the Scout program?


Don't think so! As far as I can tell it's for nominators more than authors!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RWhite7699

I didn't see Wednesday on the list until now. So my noms changed. They are now Glimmer of Steel, Wednesday and Shallow Graves. I will put Devil's Glen back in tomorrow, Matthew Speak. Good luck all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> Don't think so! As far as I can tell it's for nominators more than authors!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


It's entirely for nominators, though generally, we're both, so it doesn't really matter.

You have to hand it to Amazon. It has found a new way to increase engagement. Notice the high points given for reviewing. Notice most of the current top ten haven't reviewed anything yet. I'm betting more people will start reviewing now.

If only Amazon assigned points for people who bought the nominated book that wasn't selected and/or reviewed it. Maybe later.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> For sure. Amazon has taken a ton of new authors who submitted their first book, and this is a great way to get started in as an author!


It is hard to break in as a debut author. Scout gives more exposure than anything else I can think of. It doesn't always seem to translate into books sales, but at the very least, it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## RWhite7699

Lexi Revellian said:


> I think Steve's right. My ranking was 31 when I joined last night - it's now plummeted to 50. Give people a chart, they'll want to climb it.


Yeah, I dropped from #25 to #38, but I learned something. They are counting the reviews you have done for all Kindle Scout books, whether they are winners or not. I have reviewed only 4 winners, but 8 KS books, and they are giving me credit for all of the 8.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> 5 days left Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro


I've read most of the excerpt for this one and I must say I really like it!


----------



## lauramg_1406

RWhite7699 said:


> Yeah, I dropped from #25 to #38, but I learned something. They are counting the reviews you have done for all Kindle Scout books, whether they are winners or not. I have reviewed only 4 winners, but 8 KS books, and they are giving me credit for all of the 8.


They haven't done that for me :-( Maybe it's because I review on .co.uk not .com


----------



## lauramg_1406

For anyone that KS has passed over (first off I'm really sorry, they've seemed to pass over a lot of good books), make sure you join Joynell's KS Alumni FB group, we're only just getting started, but we can at least offer to like your author page! And hopefully it'll make organising cross-promo easier next time too! https://www.facebook.com/groups/873131669496666/


----------



## marissamarchan

Wow! I didn't see *Wednesday* on the list last time I checked. So, I just nominated it. Will nominate the others once my slots opened up again.

I still have Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski and Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak on my list. Good luck guys!

I took a week off from work cleaning up my old books, the new book, and planning my promo for next month, I mean next year. I'm exhausted. I'm also working on my new short stories. So, I never had a chance to check our cross promo yet. I need to check the emails and posts here again to know exactly what we're doing. There's just too many things going on at once, not to mention the holidays? Maybe next time, we'll have a much better plan so we're all on the same boat. lol But we learned from our experience. Lol

At least, I accomplished one thing: I was able to release the eBook and paperback of My Runaway Bride. They're not combined on Amazon yet. I guess it takes a while for them to do that. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYZKINU

I'm hoping I'll be able to start checking everyone's book next week so I can post my review. Working full-time really gets in the way of me doing ten million things at the same time. Lol BTW, what is this KS leaderboard? Whew! Is that something I have to add on my to do list, too? I'm aging by the minute. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY KBOARDS FRIENDS! May you succeed in the year 2017 and achieve all your goals you have set. Take care always.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

marissamarchan said:


> Wow! I didn't see *Wednesday* on the list last time I checked. So, I just nominated it. Will nominate the others once my slots opened up again.
> 
> I still have Glimmer of Steel by K.E. Blaski and Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak on my list. Good luck guys!
> 
> I took a week off from work cleaning up my old books, the new book, and planning my promo for next month, I mean next year. I'm exhausted. I'm also working on my new short stories. So, I never had a chance to check our cross promo yet. I need to check the emails and posts here again to know exactly what we're doing. There's just too many things going on at once, not to mention the holidays? Maybe next time, we'll have a much better plan so we're all on the same boat. lol But we learned from our experience. Lol
> 
> At least, I accomplished one thing: I was able to release the eBook and paperback of My Runaway Bride. They're not combined on Amazon yet. I guess it takes a while for them to do that. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYZKINU
> 
> I'm hoping I'll be able to start checking everyone's book next week so I can post my review. Working full-time really gets in the way of me doing ten million things at the same time. Lol BTW, what is this KS leaderboard? Whew! Is that something I have to add on my to do list, too? I'm aging by the minute.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR MY KBOARDS FRIENDS! May you succeed in the year 2017 and achieve all your goals you have set. Take care always.


If the ebook and paperback haven't linked up in a couple days, contact Amazon. They got mine linked up within hours of my contacting them about the problem.


----------



## Misfit

Eric T Knight said:


> I've read most of the excerpt for this one and I must say I really like it!


Thanks, Eric, that means a lot to me. Glad you enjoyed it!

There's so many good books coming out of this thread. Good luck to everyone. I added Wednesday to my nominations. The description for that immediately caught my eye.

Current nominations are Glimmer of Steel, Wednesday, and Devil's Glen


----------



## marissamarchan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> If the ebook and paperback haven't linked up in a couple days, contact Amazon. They got mine linked up within hours of my contacting them about the problem.


Oh, ok. Thank you Julianne, my friend. Have a safe New Year. I will do that.


----------



## Kelly Stock

Hello all, please excuse me if I'm not doing this correctly I am new to this kind of thing! I was very kindly pointed to this board by Jen Carter via Twitter. My book The Soul Guide is on Kindle Scout now and I'm so happy to have a place to chat (and seek advice) about the whole experience! I'm a newbe to all this and pretty much need all the help I can get! I started writing my book in Jan 15 after a few months of planning when my youngest went to school full-time and here I am almost two years later with it on Kindle Scout. I am terrified by the whole experience but excited too!! I look forward to gettung to know you all better! Oh and a Happy New Year! Good luck to all of you whose campaign is ending soon. 
Link here if you fancy a gander https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NIDM07T16D5Y


----------



## jcarter

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all, please excuse me if I'm not doing this correctly I am new to this kind of thing! I was very kindly pointed to this board by Jen Carter via Twitter. My book The Soul Guide is on Kindle Scout now and I'm so happy to have a place to chat (and seek advice) about the whole experience! I'm a newbe to all this and pretty much need all the help I can get! I started writing my book in Jan 15 after a few months of planning when my youngest went to school full-time and here I am almost two years later with it on Kindle Scout. I am terrified by the whole experience but excited too!! I look forward to gettung to know you all better! Oh and a Happy New Year! Good luck to all of you whose campaign is ending soon.


Welcome, Kelly! Glad that you are here.  This is a great group--very friendly and helpful!


----------



## RWhite7699

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all, please excuse me if I'm not doing this correctly I am new to this kind of thing! I was very kindly pointed to this board by Jen Carter via Twitter. My book The Soul Guide is on Kindle Scout now and I'm so happy to have a place to chat (and seek advice) about the whole experience! I'm a newbe to all this and pretty much need all the help I can get! I started writing my book in Jan 15 after a few months of planning when my youngest went to school full-time and here I am almost two years later with it on Kindle Scout. I am terrified by the whole experience but excited too!! I look forward to gettung to know you all better! Oh and a Happy New Year! Good luck to all of you whose campaign is ending soon.
> Link here if you fancy a gander https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NIDM07T16D5Y


Hi Kelly. Welcome. Steve Vernon keeps a list on this board of those of us who have a book on KS, so that we can look at the list daily, and make our choices for nomination. I am sure he will add you to the list. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Stock

RWhite7699 said:


> Hi Kelly. Welcome. Steve Vernon keeps a list on this board of those of us who have a book on KS, so that we can look at the list daily, and make our choices for nomination. I am sure he will add you to the list. Good luck!


Thanks so much! And thanks Jen Carter too! It's currently 23.15 here and I'm lying with my 6 year old son on his bed because he's finding it hard to sleep for all the fireworks. So am inordinately grateful for this feed to keep me occupied whilst he dozes!


----------



## SG

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all, please excuse me if I'm not doing this correctly I am new to this kind of thing! I was very kindly pointed to this board by Jen Carter via Twitter. My book The Soul Guide is on Kindle Scout now and I'm so happy to have a place to chat (and seek advice) about the whole experience! I'm a newbe to all this and pretty much need all the help I can get! I started writing my book in Jan 15 after a few months of planning when my youngest went to school full-time and here I am almost two years later with it on Kindle Scout. I am terrified by the whole experience but excited too!! I look forward to gettung to know you all better! Oh and a Happy New Year! Good luck to all of you whose campaign is ending soon.
> Link here if you fancy a gander https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NIDM07T16D5Y


Welcome to the Kindle Scout thread, Kelly. This is a very warm and friendly place.

BTW, I already had your book in my saved list on KS. Your lovely cover caught my eye


----------



## Kelly Stock

sgbasu said:


> Welcome to the Kindle Scout thread, Kelly. This is a very warm and friendly place.
> 
> BTW, I already had your book in my saved list on KS. Your lovely cover caught my eye


Thanks so much! And lovely to meet you!! I'm tempted to stay up all night chatting but think my hubby may feel a little left out! I look forward to lots of conversations in 2017! Happy New Year!


----------



## papercarver65

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all, please excuse me if I'm not doing this correctly I am new to this kind of thing! I was very kindly pointed to this board by Jen Carter via Twitter. My book The Soul Guide is on Kindle Scout now and I'm so happy to have a place to chat (and seek advice) about the whole experience! I'm a newbe to all this and pretty much need all the help I can get! I started writing my book in Jan 15 after a few months of planning when my youngest went to school full-time and here I am almost two years later with it on Kindle Scout. I am terrified by the whole experience but excited too!! I look forward to gettung to know you all better! Oh and a Happy New Year! Good luck to all of you whose campaign is ending soon.
> Link here if you fancy a gander https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NIDM07T16D5Y


Hi Kelly and welcome! Karin (aka papercarver65) here. Glad you made your way over. You will find a ton of useful advice back through the thread. I know I have.

Only a few more hours and I get to ring in the new year and ring out my kindle scout campaign. Again, thank you all for all the nominations and support, it's been extraordinary.

May 2017 be filled with the joy of writing what we love! And other good things too


----------



## RWhite7699

lauramg_1406 said:


> They haven't done that for me :-( Maybe it's because I review on .co.uk not .com


Can't you review in both places? I think I have done that before.


----------



## Eric T Knight

Welcome, Kelly. You'll like it here. Your book looks interesting. Once it gets down to it's last few days, I'll nominate it!


----------



## RaffertyBlack

Congratulations Kyla! I knew Beneath the Skin was destined for great things!&#128516;


----------



## Matthew Speak

RWhite7699 said:


> I just added Devil's Glen to my nominations. Good luck, Matthew!
> Regarding the Leaderboard I am #25. Not bad!


Thanks! And thanks to everyone else for the nominations. Happy New Year!


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

Happy new year everyone! So I checked my stats because I was curious how I did with zero and I do mean zero marketing in the last... two days or so (maybe a little less). Anyway,  I checked and it said that Camera Obscura was somehow in Hot and trending for 11 hours... but only had 6 more page views. So I'm very curious how that works at all, that's almost twice as many hours in Hot and trending than there were views. Anyone else experience the mysterious hot and trending appearance? Also... does anyone have any pointers on how to market without feeling like you're spamming?


----------



## Kelly Stock

Eric T Knight said:


> Welcome, Kelly. You'll like it here. Your book looks interesting. Once it gets down to it's last few days, I'll nominate it!


Hello! Thanks so much. I'm already loving the friendliness and support I can see you're all a great bunch!


----------



## Kelly Stock

papercarver65 said:


> Hi Kelly and welcome! Karin (aka papercarver65) here. Glad you made your way over. You will find a ton of useful advice back through the thread. I know I have.
> 
> Only a few more hours and I get to ring in the new year and ring out my kindle scout campaign. Again, thank you all for all the nominations and support, it's been extraordinary.
> 
> May 2017 be filled with the joy of writing what we love! And other good things too


Hi Karin it's good to be here! I have everything crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy New Year, folks.

I'm resolving to write regularly this year. I've been allowing myself to get too distracted this last year or so.

So, without another word - here's the daily list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Wednesday by Steven Evans
4 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
4 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
8 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
11 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
21 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
22 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
22 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
23 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
25 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
25 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
25 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
26 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
29 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Nominated _The Stars Cry_ which continues the trend of KS science-fiction novels having great cover designs.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ChrisLambert

ChrissyQuinn said:


> Happy new year everyone! So I checked my stats because I was curious how I did with zero and I do mean zero marketing in the last... two days or so (maybe a little less). Anyway, I checked and it said that Camera Obscura was somehow in Hot and trending for 11 hours... but only had 6 more page views. So I'm very curious how that works at all, that's almost twice as many hours in Hot and trending than there were views. Anyone else experience the mysterious hot and trending appearance? Also... does anyone have any pointers on how to market without feeling like you're spamming?


I think KS likes to mess with our heads on the stats. I've had the same experience where I couldn't figure out why I was on the hotlist for 24 hours with very few page views but other days lots of views and very few or zero hours hot.

For marketing, I joined about 70 book and author groups on facebook, some of them invite daily posts and others say once a week or once a month - read the rules and follow them. I posted on about 25 groups per day which was (usually) enough to stay on the hotlist. Also email and IM every friend you have, it takes some time but it's worth it, some of them will share.

It's not spamming, it's sharing your beautiful story with the world. How else would they know about your book? You're doing them a favour by letting them know about it so they can enjoy your book.


----------



## stillmyheart

Added _Shallow Graves_ and _Devil's Glen_ to my noms, good luck!

Happy New Year everybody! Goal for this year is to finish the sequel to _No Safe Place_ (which is currently on sale for 99 cents, thank you, Amazon), and then get started on my supernatural trilogy. Much as it pains me to do it, I'm not gonna start publishing that until all of the books are done, so it may be a while. Hopefully KS will still be around by the time I'm ready to get the first book out there


----------



## Used To Be BH

ChrisLambert said:


> I think KS likes to mess with our heads on the stats. I've had the same experience where I couldn't figure out why I was on the hotlist for 24 hours with very few page views but other days lots of views and very few or zero hours hot.
> 
> For marketing, I joined about 70 book and author groups on facebook, some of them invite daily posts and others say once a week or once a month - read the rules and follow them. I posted on about 25 groups per day which was (usually) enough to stay on the hotlist. Also email and IM every friend you have, it takes some time but it's worth it, some of them will share.
> 
> It's not spamming, it's sharing your beautiful story with the world. How else would they know about your book? You're doing them a favour by letting them know about it so they can enjoy your book.


They probably aren't consciously trying to mess with our heads. They just don't want to reveal their formula.

A page view could be a quick glance, or it could be longer, like someone reading your whole excerpt. The person could take no action, save the book for later, or nominate it. Each of those would count as a page view, but my guess is Amazon counts them differently. During my campaign, I saw little correlation between page views and hot and trending.


----------



## david dwyer

A warm hello from cold Minnesota!
My book UNHOLY CHOICES went live on KS Christmas Day. So far, so good. Please take a look and nominate. My first in a series of novels. Thanks all and happy to be on Kboards.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1I9W2K92FINY0


----------



## jcarter

Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30. 

I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/

I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


----------



## lauramg_1406

jcarter said:


> Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30.
> 
> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


Done!

We did that earlier! Took 4 of us 4 hours (though admittedly my 8 year old brother wasn't much help!) Such a long job!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Happy New Year!!!!

Jen, supported your Headtalker  And yes, here's another one dreading taking down the tree and those lights inside and out


----------



## stillmyheart

jcarter said:


> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/


Done!


----------



## papercarver65

jcarter said:


> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


Headtalker supported!

Campaigns nominated!

Make sure you take a little time to write today. There's a superstition that whatever you spend the first day of the year doing will set the course for the rest of the year, so I always try to squeeze in some reading and writing into the busy new year's day.


----------



## lauramg_1406

papercarver65 said:


> Headtalker supported!
> 
> Campaigns nominated!
> 
> Make sure you take a little time to write today. There's a superstition that whatever you spend the first day of the year doing will set the course for the rest of the year, so I always try to squeeze in some reading and writing into the busy new year's day.


Better do some writing then! I've already done some reading and editing so hopefully that's me set then!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## papercarver65

For what it's worth, I have my campaign stats now.

531 hours H&T (about 74% of the time); 1.4K page views; 66% internal & 34% external.

Of the 34% external I was able to attribute the sources to: 38%Facebook, 24%Twitter (anything with t.co in the URL is from Twitter), 23%Direct links I emailed (newsletter, friends&family not on FB/Twitter), 13%KBoards, and 2%Other.

I spent $10 on a Facebook Ad that ran for 3 days which got me 16 clicks. That was the only $ i spent, the rest was just time spent.

I DO think Twitter was a successful source for me. I spent an average of 15 minutes per day there. I also set up a BITLY link specifically for Twitter so I could track those results and I could see I got 122 clicks over the 30 days. I gained about 250 new followers over that timeframe too which is a benefit no matter the KS outcome.

Of course whether or not page views, link clicks, new followers, or hours on H&T translate into nominations, AND whether or not nominations translate into a positive KS decision remains to be seen.

So now, "Our willingness to wait reveals the value we place on what we're waiting for..."~_Charles Stanley_ Thanks again everyone for holding my virtual hand the last 30+ days.


----------



## Kelly Stock

papercarver65 said:


> For what it's worth, I have my campaign stats now.
> 
> 531 hours H&T (about 74% of the time); 1.4K page views; 66% internal & 34% external.
> 
> Of the 34% external I was able to attribute the sources to: 38%Facebook, 24%Twitter (anything with t.co in the URL is from Twitter), 23%Direct links I emailed (newsletter, friends&family not on FB/Twitter), 13%KBoards, and 2%Other.
> 
> I spent $10 on a Facebook Ad that ran for 3 days which got me 16 clicks. That was the only $ i spent, the rest was just time spent.
> 
> I DO think Twitter was a successful source for me. I spent an average of 15 minutes per day there. I also set up a BITLY link specifically for Twitter so I could track those results and I could see I got 122 clicks over the 30 days. I gained about 250 new followers over that timeframe too which is a benefit no matter the KS outcome.
> 
> Of course whether or not page views, link clicks, new followers, or hours on H&T translate into nominations, AND whether or not nominations translate into a positive KS decision remains to be seen.
> 
> So now, "Our willingness to wait reveals the value we place on what we're waiting for..."~_Charles Stanley_ Thanks again everyone for holding my virtual hand the last 30+ days.


Thanks for posting your stats I find it all fascinating. Eagerly awaiting the decision for your book because I really want to read it! Now I'm booting up the computer to squeeze in a bit of writing time &#128521; Not one to ignore superstition &#128513;


----------



## TheWriter

My book _*If Only*_ is on Kindle Scout now. It just launched today (1.1.2017). Please take a look and see if it's something you're interested in. Thanks all!

Here's the one-liner: "How far will one mother go to find her child?"

Happy New Year! 
Good luck to all of you whose campaign is ending soon. I'm going through the daily list now to nominate others.

Link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3QLG6XXY3SHWI


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle

jcarter said:


> Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30.
> 
> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


Supported on Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceni

_Nomination for the final days of my campaign for *Metropolitan Dreams*_

Hi, a good friend told me this was the place to come for friendly advice and help on my campaign. I fear I've left it a bit late to join in (I did try once before, but it seemed like a bad time to post), but any help or nominations would be greatly appreciated.

*https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/291VJ4R4SYSK8*

I've spent the last few years setting up a global writing community and helping to publish first time authors, so this feels like a massive step forward for me as a writer in my own right and Kindle Scout seemed like the perfect fit.

Many thanks in advance.

And, a Happy New Year to you, obviously.

Thanks a million - Mark


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Big welcome to our new friends!
Top three nominated.
Headtalker supported.
Fingers crossed for Glimmer of Steel!
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## marissamarchan

jcarter said:


> Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30.
> 
> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


Hi, I just supported it. Good luck.


----------



## MWhateley

Happy new year folks. I spent my new year in my truck with no phone signal so this is my first opportunity to post. On the plus side i had twenty six pallets full of cakes so hunger wasnt an issue. ☺. 

Nominated the top three.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning folks!

Here's the daily list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
3 days left  Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
3 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
7 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
10 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
20 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
21 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
21 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
22 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
24 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
24 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
24 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
25 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
28 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## jcarter

marissamarchan said:


> Hi, I just supported it. Good luck.


Thank you all for the headtalker support. Much appreciated!


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30.
> 
> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


Done!


----------



## Matthew Speak

jcarter said:


> Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30.
> 
> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


Done on Twitter! And I'm probably going to take down the tree today too, sadly.

Just a few days left for Devils Glen...it's been exciting. Now for the nervous part.


----------



## RWhite7699

My nominations are Shallow Graves, Metropolitan Dreams and Devil's Glen. Good luck, you guys.


----------



## marissamarchan

On my list:

Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak

Good luck, guys!


----------



## Kelly Stock

Hello all, so having checked my Kindle Scout stats today I am disappointed to see that after the initial surge it's not doing so well   So, rather than cry about it thought I'd come to you guys to pick your brains and see what I could do to bolster page views (and hopefully nominations). I've done all the usual social media outlets... twitter, facebook, instagram. I've joined author and reader groups on fb that accept self promotion. I am so new to this game (this is my first book) so all advice would be appreciated. Is such a rollacoaster isn't it and I still have 21 days left to go! After spending two years with this book (and currently working on the second in the series) it's quite exposing when it finally gets out there... I need to toughen up for sure!


----------



## ChrisLambert

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all, so having checked my Kindle Scout stats today I am disappointed to see that after the initial surge it's not doing so well  So, rather than cry about it thought I'd come to you guys to pick your brains and see what I could do to bolster page views (and hopefully nominations). I've done all the usual social media outlets... twitter, facebook, instagram. I've joined author and reader groups on fb that accept self promotion. I am so new to this game (this is my first book) so all advice would be appreciated. Is such a rollacoaster isn't it and I still have 21 days left to go! After spending two years with this book (and currently working on the second in the series) it's quite exposing when it finally gets out there... I need to toughen up for sure!


I know the feeling...

It's a marathon, not a sprint. I posted on about 25 facebook groups per day, rotating so I didn't spam the same groups, unless they allow daily posts. I also IM'd every fb friend, about 20/day, even people I hardly knew. I got some positive response from surprising places.

Sometimes it takes a day or two for results of your efforts to show in the stats. good luck!


----------



## ChrisLambert

I asked KS if they would share the results of the survey they take when someone nominates my book. Here's their response:

The reader's feedback option (including the star ratings) are a new feature, and we are currently working on a way to use this Scout feedback to help authors make the most of their campaigns. Unfortunately, though, we are not able to share these details with authors at this time and must ask you to stay tuned for additional Kindle Scout updates.


It's a bit late to help with my campaign, but I'd like to see the end results eg how people scored my cover, blurb etc. Oh well, maybe one day...


----------



## Kelly Stock

ChrisLambert said:


> I asked KS if they would share the results of the survey they take when someone nominates my book. Here's their response:
> 
> The reader's feedback option (including the star ratings) are a new feature, and we are currently working on a way to use this Scout feedback to help authors make the most of their campaigns. Unfortunately, though, we are not able to share these details with authors at this time and must ask you to stay tuned for additional Kindle Scout updates.
> 
> It's a bit late to help with my campaign, but I'd like to see the end results eg how people scored my cover, blurb etc. Oh well, maybe one day...


Hello, nice to meet you! Well done for contacting Kindle Scout, that data would be very useful indeed! It sounds like you are doing all you can to promote your book. I flitter between feeling really positive to being down right miserable lol! I am back to work tomorrow after the Christmas break and so won't be able to spend the same amount of time promoting my book..,. Well not unless I want to be fired! I guess there's always the lunch hour. All the best with your book &#128513;


----------



## Iceni

RWhite7699 said:


> My nominations are Shallow Graves, Metropolitan Dreams and Devil's Glen. Good luck, you guys.


A huge thank you for your nomination on Metropolitan Dreams. Greatly appreciated - Mark


----------



## Iceni

marissamarchan said:


> On my list:
> 
> Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
> Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
> Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
> 
> Good luck, guys!


Really appreciate the nomination for Metropolitan Dreams. Thank you - Mark


----------



## stillmyheart

Added _Metropolitan Dreams_ to my noms alongside _Devil's Glen_ and _Shallow Graves_, good luck, everyone.


----------



## Misfit

Thanks to everyone who nominated. I have the top three nominated.
Shallow Graves, Metropolitan Dreams, Devil's Glen


----------



## cmstafford

Top three nominated. Good luck, I hope to join the ranks soon!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning folks! I'm going back to work later this morning.

Here's the daily list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
2 days left  Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
2 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
6 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
9 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
19 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
20 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
20 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
21 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
23 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
23 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
23 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
24 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
27 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Tom Swyers

jcarter said:


> Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30.
> 
> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


Supported, Jen!

Good luck!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
> 2 days left  Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
> 2 days left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak


Supported!


----------



## cmstafford

jcarter said:


> Happy New Year! I hope everyone had a safe and fun new year's eve. Everyone in my family fell asleep on the couch watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. I think I managed to stay awake until 9:30.
> 
> I decided to try my hand at a headtalker campaign. Would anyone be willing to support? I probably should have done this during my actual Kindle Scout campaign--it's easier to set up than I expected!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> I guess it's time to start thinking about taking down the Christmas tree. Anyone else dreading that?


+ one more for your campaign


----------



## Matthew Speak

Does anyone know if KDP will format your book for you if you win a contract? Also, any advice anyone can give about formatting for Createspace would be fantastic. Do most of you use a specific program, or do you just use Word?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

speakmatt said:


> Does anyone know if KDP will format your book for you if you win a contract? Also, any advice anyone can give about formatting for Createspace would be fantastic. Do most of you use a specific program, or do you just use Word?


Kindle Press formats the ebook if your book is selected. I use Word for formatting my print books, but it's quite a steep learning curve. I got better over the six books I've done...


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Okay, After time spent eating, drinking and sun tanning (all quantities & measurements left to the imagination) I nominated Shallow Graves, Metropolitan Dreams and Devil's Glen. Good luck to all three


----------



## papercarver65

As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.    

Three thoughts consume me right now. 1) Letting my friends, family, and supporters know (beyond the email KS sends to them), some who are even more disappointed than I am. 2) Self-publishing and earning out what would have been my advance as quickly as possible because you know, success is the best revenge, and 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.

Thank you everyone for your advice, support, nominations... I will check back to keep my nominations for others up to date. Now to find my way over to that other board...


----------



## stillmyheart

speakmatt said:


> Does anyone know if KDP will format your book for you if you win a contract? Also, any advice anyone can give about formatting for Createspace would be fantastic. Do most of you use a specific program, or do you just use Word?


Yeah, they'll do the formatting for you, though if there's anything special you have in (like special dividers for sections, or special chapter headers or anything like that), that's all on you, so make sure that it visually looks the way you want it to when you submit the final copy.

As for CreateSpace, I just use Word. I don't feel like it's terribly complicated, but then I've been using Word for years and have mostly figured out how to make it work the way I want it to without a lot of fuss.


----------



## DLBarton

papercarver65 said:


> As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.
> 
> Three thoughts consume me right now. 1) Letting my friends, family, and supporters know (beyond the email KS sends to them), some who are even more disappointed than I am. 2) Self-publishing and earning out what would have been my advance as quickly as possible because you know, success is the best revenge, and 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice, support, nominations... I will check back to keep my nominations for others up to date. Now to find my way over to that other board...
> 
> So sorry to hear. I got the same news, today. Thanks everyone for the support.
> Doug


----------



## sevans

speakmatt said:


> Does anyone know if KDP will format your book for you if you win a contract? Also, any advice anyone can give about formatting for Createspace would be fantastic. Do most of you use a specific program, or do you just use Word?


I have a subscription to Adobe Indesign CC. I think it does a better job than Word with hyphenation, kerning, and the keep options for widows/orphans, but it's probably a steeper learning curve than Word. You can get a free 7 day trial for Indesign if you think you can get it completed. After that, it is $30 a month (unless you commit to a full year).

To be honest, you are fine to use Word. An independent fiction author usually has few sales coming from createspace, so it might not be worth the $30 for a one month subscription. My recommendation is to find a book that you like the interior formatting, and then do your best to mimic it.

If you'd like, I could probably whip something up in Indesign for you. I also have a Monotype Library Subscription from fonts.com, so I have access to thousands of fonts to use. The offer goes for anyone else who needs their interior formatted for createspace but is unsure of how to do it.

Steven


----------



## Matthew Speak

sevans said:


> I have a subscription to Adobe Indesign CC. I think it does a better job than Word with hyphenation, kerning, and the keep options for widows/orphans, but it's probably a steeper learning curve than Word. You can get a free 7 day trial for Indesign if you think you can get it completed. After that, it is $30 a month (unless you commit to a full year).
> 
> To be honest, you are fine to use Word. An independent fiction author usually has few sales coming from createspace, so it might not be worth the $30 for a one month subscription. My recommendation is to find a book that you like the interior formatting, and then do your best to mimic it.
> 
> If you'd like, I could probably whip something up in Indesign for you. I also have a Monotype Library Subscription from fonts.com, so I have access to thousands of fonts to use. The offer goes for anyone else who needs their interior formatted for createspace but is unsure of how to do it.
> 
> Steven


I appreciate that. I'll keep you in mind when I get to that point.


----------



## lauramg_1406

papercarver65 said:


> As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.
> 
> Three thoughts consume me right now. 1) Letting my friends, family, and supporters know (beyond the email KS sends to them), some who are even more disappointed than I am. 2) Self-publishing and earning out what would have been my advance as quickly as possible because you know, success is the best revenge, and 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice, support, nominations... I will check back to keep my nominations for others up to date. Now to find my way over to that other board...


No, not another one :-( I had my fingers crossed for you. There's our new fb group as well as the other thread now too, if you want to join! https://www.facebook.com/groups/873131669496666/

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Speak

papercarver65 said:


> As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.
> 
> Three thoughts consume me right now. 1) Letting my friends, family, and supporters know (beyond the email KS sends to them), some who are even more disappointed than I am. 2) Self-publishing and earning out what would have been my advance as quickly as possible because you know, success is the best revenge, and 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice, support, nominations... I will check back to keep my nominations for others up to date. Now to find my way over to that other board...


So sorry! Hang in there and best of luck with self-publishing.


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

papercarver65 said:


> As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.
> 
> Three thoughts consume me right now. 1) Letting my friends, family, and supporters know (beyond the email KS sends to them), some who are even more disappointed than I am. 2) Self-publishing and earning out what would have been my advance as quickly as possible because you know, success is the best revenge, and 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice, support, nominations... I will check back to keep my nominations for others up to date. Now to find my way over to that other board...


Drat! I was so certain you'd get selected too! Best of luck self publishing! It can be a chore but it's really worth it to be able to hold your book in your hand.


----------



## SG

speakmatt said:


> Also, any advice anyone can give about formatting for Createspace would be fantastic. Do most of you use a specific program, or do you just use Word?


Another Word user here for Createspace. It was hell when I did the first book, but now that I have a template, things are much easier.


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear about your books, Karin and Doug. Just saw the updates on my Scout profile now


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Also, any advice anyone can give about formatting for Createspace would be fantastic.


I've been using Word all along and I think my books look fine. There are some details to work out with gutters and such. If you PM me, I'll be happy to walk you through the process.



> As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.


Hang in there. You have a good book. This just wasn't the path for it.


----------



## skylarker1

Lexi Revellian said:


> Kindle Press formats the ebook if your book is selected. I use Word for formatting my print books, but it's quite a steep learning curve. I got better over the six books I've done...


I use InDesign - a wonderful tool - to set up the pages and cover before converting to PDF.


----------



## RWhite7699

papercarver65 said:


> As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.
> 
> Three thoughts consume me right now. 1) Letting my friends, family, and supporters know (beyond the email KS sends to them), some who are even more disappointed than I am. 2) Self-publishing and earning out what would have been my advance as quickly as possible because you know, success is the best revenge, and 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice, support, nominations... I will check back to keep my nominations for others up to date. Now to find my way over to that other board...


Building Your Book For Kindle. It's free, and tells you almost everything you need to know. Download it here:
https://www.amazon.com/Building-Your-Kindle-Direct-Publishing-ebook/dp/B007URVZJ6/ref=sr_1_1_ha?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1483488568&sr=1-1&keywords=building+your+book+for+kindle


----------



## editorjmv

papercarver65 said:


> 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.


If you format your ebook in Word, and use Heading 1 for all of your chapter titles, Kinstant Formatter will create the TOC automatically and format it for Kindle. I've used Kinstant Formatter to format my ebooks for years. It's inexpensive and the results are excellent.


----------



## papercarver65

Sorry you got the same news I did Doug. Hope to see your book on Amazon soon.

And thank you for the formatting recommendations. I will check out both Kinstant Formatter and "Building Your Book for Kindle".


----------



## Iceni

Misfit said:


> Thanks to everyone who nominated. I have the top three nominated.
> Shallow Graves, Metropolitan Dreams, Devil's Glen


Thanks very much for the Metro Dreams nomination, Misfit. Greatly appreciated - Mark


----------



## Iceni

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay, After time spent eating, drinking and sun tanning (all quantities & measurements left to the imagination) I nominated Shallow Graves, Metropolitan Dreams and Devil's Glen. Good luck to all three


Many thanks for the Metro Dreams nomination, Lloyd. Eating, drinking and sun tanning all sound great to me  Happy New Year - Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

speakmatt said:


> Does anyone know if KDP will format your book for you if you win a contract? Also, any advice anyone can give about formatting for Createspace would be fantastic. Do most of you use a specific program, or do you just use Word?


Createspace WAS a bit of a learning curve for me.

I found that this Youtube video was quite helpful.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzvtxK686c


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's coming down in buckets here in Halifax. My darned skylight is leaking.

Here's the daily list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
1 day left  Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
1 day left  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
5 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
8 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
18 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
19 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
19 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
20 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
22 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
22 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
22 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
23 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
26 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
29 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## 39416

Here's my co-writer and my latest (I emailed Scout, they basically said that co-written is ok as long as you go through one account). I don't have the impression it's the type of book Scout would ever select, but what the heck! 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LZFEUP9UHTJS


----------



## Used To Be BH

papercarver65 said:


> As many of us know, Tuesday is rejection day, and Glimmer of Steel was not an exception. Went to a funeral for my pastor's father this morning and read my rejection email after the service. It was a long drive home.
> 
> Three thoughts consume me right now. 1) Letting my friends, family, and supporters know (beyond the email KS sends to them), some who are even more disappointed than I am. 2) Self-publishing and earning out what would have been my advance as quickly as possible because you know, success is the best revenge, and 3) Figuring out how to format a *%&@%*# table of contents for an ebook. Something else I have yet to accomplish successfully.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice, support, nominations... I will check back to keep my nominations for others up to date. Now to find my way over to that other board...


I'm sorry to hear about the rejection. I know exactly how that feels.

With regard to #2, I published exactly two months ago, and I'm more than a third of the way to earning back the advance I didn't get. Perhaps the Scout exposure will help you; it certainly seems to have helped me.

With regard to #3, for your next project, you might want to check out Scrivener. It's inexpensive, has all the editing and formatting commands you're likely to need, and it was designed with ebooks in mind. (I love Word for print work, but it profoundly was not designed with ebooks in mind.) When I first started, I was puzzled by all the people on the KDP forum expressing distress over issues like the TOC. I couldn't figure out why I wasn't having these problems as a newbie. Eventually, I realized that Scrivener does the TOC automatically. In over four years, I've never had a Kindle format issue of any kind.

It's also worth noting that software doesn't have a sharp learning curve.

I do still use word to lay out the paperback. That gives me a little more output control.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Speakmatt- I format myself for CreateSpace and Kindle and I use Word. I've got a blog post on the bare basics if you want to check it out. There's tons of articles out there. If I can learn it, so can you! 
https://julianneqjohnson.wordpress.com/2016/12/30/formatting-is-a-pain-in-the-patootie/

Papercarver65- Sorry about the rejection, but you are right, never give up, never surrender!


----------



## papercarver65

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the rejection. I know exactly how that feels.
> 
> With regard to #2, I published exactly two months ago, and I'm more than a third of the way to earning back the advance I didn't get. Perhaps the Scout exposure will help you; it certainly seems to have helped me.
> 
> With regard to #3, for your next project, you might want to check out Scrivener. It's inexpensive, has all the editing and formatting commands you're likely to need, and it was designed with ebooks in mind. (I love Word for print work, but it profoundly was not designed with ebooks in mind.) When I first started, I was puzzled by all the people on the KDP forum expressing distress over issues like the TOC. I couldn't figure out why I wasn't having these problems as a newbie. Eventually, I realized that Scrivener does the TOC automatically. In over four years, I've never had a Kindle format issue of any kind.
> 
> It's also worth noting that software doesn't have a sharp learning curve.
> 
> I do still use word to lay out the paperback. That gives me a little more output control.


Thanks Bill, it has been nice to have others to commiserate with.

I've heard good things about Scrivener too. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll take a look at it this weekend. They have a 30 day free trial.


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Papercarver65- Sorry about the rejection, but you are right, never give up, never surrender!


Thanks Julianne. Here's hoping the 30 days of rallying support translates into some sales!


----------



## jdrew

I feel for everyone who gets rejected here.  I had the same experience.  But, since then that book has gone on to sell about 4000 copies which for me is fantastic.  So, rejected one place just means get going somewhere else.
Good luck.


----------



## Woodfin

Papercarver65- I echo the condolences of the others on your rejection.  Also, I agree entirely with the Scrivener recommendations. I started using it about four or five years ago, and it is my default word processor for writing. It makes formatting a snap and can generate just about any type of file you would ever need. Keep up the good fight. We're all in this thing together.


----------



## Iceni

*A thank you and some information that might be useful*

My campaign finishes today and I just wanted to say thanks for the support the last few days. It has made a noticeable difference.

I'm not sure if anyone else has covered this recently (I couldn't see it, sorry if they have), but folk are often looking for stats on how many books get selected and what are the chances of a single book getting the green light. I have some information below that might be helpful.

Scout recently introduced Leaderboard, so I thought I'd sign up to it. After getting a few points, I thought I'd check my profile. On there, rather helpfully, it tells you how many books you've nominated and how many of those were actually selected by Kindle Press. More interestingly, it compares your figure to the overall average - which is 19%.

At first I thought the figure might just be the average hit rate for those signed up to Kindle Leaderboard, but that is not what it says. It lists the figure as 'average Scout publication rate'.

So, on one hand the odds are, naturally, against any one single book (so don't feel disappointed in a rejection). On the other hand, the odds are brilliant compare to traditional pub and you'll get to know fairly quickly (a friend of mine just heard two years after submitting, the same book had been self published for over a year now).

Good luck with your campaigns. Congrats to those selected. The odds suggest that you should keep trying if it doesn't work out.

~

_I'd attach a screen shot, but I can't figure it out (despite working in IT). Here is the stat, in text form: 
*
Your Publication Rate
0%
Average Scout Publication Rate
19%*_

~


----------



## Kay7979

jdrew said:


> I feel for everyone who gets rejected here. I had the same experience. But, since then that book has gone on to sell about 4000 copies which for me is fantastic. So, rejected one place just means get going somewhere else.
> Good luck.


Good for you! Thanks for posting that to encourage others.

Lincoln, who literally "wrote the book about Kindle Scout," says that virtually every KS participant expects that their book will be selected. I don't think most people know the odds coming in, or authors would be more prepared for receiving bad news. In any case, chin up, those of you who have not been selected. When one door closes, another opens.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> Good for you! Thanks for posting that to encourage others.
> 
> Lincoln, who literally "wrote the book about Kindle Scout," says that virtually every KS participant expects that their book will be selected. I don't think most people know the odds coming in, or authors would be more prepared for receiving bad news. In any case, chin up, those of you who have not been selected. When one door closes, another opens.


Also, let's face it, we're optimistic by nature or we wouldn't submit our books for public scrutiny!

I think it's a general trait of artists!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## mfstewart

I have two nominations open. Anyone want to direct me to their live campaign? I'll favor two things. A campaign ending soon so that I can free up the nomination, and something I like (genre's not the issue--I'll read the excerpt). 

Good luck everyone. If anyone wants to check out my campaign it's: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/VW3HIWMSY1W1


----------



## Kay7979

mfstewart said:


> I have two nominations open. Anyone want to direct me to their live campaign? I'll favor two things. A campaign ending soon so that I can free up the nomination, and something I like (genre's not the issue--I'll read the excerpt).
> 
> Good luck everyone. If anyone wants to check out my campaign it's: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/VW3HIWMSY1W1


Go back a page and you'll find the entire list of participants from
this thread. Links lead to their books.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> 1 day left Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
> 1 day left Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
> 1 day left Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak


All three nominated. Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## MarilynVix

Doug and Karin, so sorry to see those Kindle emails saying my nominations weren't chosen. I thought both of yours would be selected or at least one. They both seemed great. Blurbs and excerpts were great. Covers great. Just don't get KS right now.

Best way is to self-publish and laugh all the way to the bank. It can still happen. It doesn't mean it's a bad book either. Who knows why they didn't pick them? Could be just too many sci-fi books lately? Not sure. I'd like to read them. So, put them out at least. Hopefully, you've got some feedback that others are feeling the same about wanting to read them. At least you'll have a reader base waiting for the release.


----------



## DLBarton

MarilynVix said:


> Doug and Karin, so sorry to see those Kindle emails saying my nominations weren't chosen. I thought both of yours would be selected or at least one. They both seemed great. Blurbs and excerpts were great. Covers great. Just don't get KS right now.
> 
> Best way is to self-publish and laugh all the way to the bank. It can still happen. It doesn't mean it's a bad book either. Who knows why they didn't pick them? Could be just too many sci-fi books lately? Not sure. I'd like to read them. So, put them out at least. Hopefully, you've got some feedback that others are feeling the same about wanting to read them. At least you'll have a reader base waiting for the release.


Thanks, Marilyn and Karin, too. I appreciate both of your comments! I wish all the best for both of your books and look forward to reading them! I'm planning to join the other Scout thread to learn about launching my novel and supporting others.

Thanks again,
Doug


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's a nice warm morning today. It's supposed to get colder as the weekend comes on, but right now it is quite comfortable. One of the managers at work put a big old massaging chair pad in the lunch room yesterday. It seems that somebody had left it when they had quit about eight months ago and the manager was tired of having it stuck in his office, still in the box. I took it home and I am sitting on it and it is doing wonders for my sore back. I set it to a certain speed and frequency and I start singing Barry White tunes and thinking dirty thoughts - but mostly it is physically therapeutic. 

I've managed to write 500 words every day on a new novel since New Year's Day.

I'd like to keep that up if I can.

Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
LAST DAY LEFT!  Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
LAST DAY LEFT!  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
4 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
7 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
7 days left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
17 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
18 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
18 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
19 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
21 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
21 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
21 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
22 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
25 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
28 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## J.B. Markes

lauramg_1406 said:


> Also, let's face it, we're optimistic by nature or we wouldn't submit our books for public scrutiny!
> 
> I think it's a general trait of artists!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Very much this, alternating with disgust. It comes and goes in waves. "I think this might be the greatest thing ever written!" Until five minutes later when I want to burn it all.


----------



## lauramg_1406

J.B. Markes said:


> Very much this, alternating with disgust. It comes and goes in waves. "I think this might be the greatest thing ever written!" Until five minutes later when I want to burn it all.


Pretty much!

Yet even doubting ourselves, we still put ourselves out there!

I still get disbelieving moments when people actually say they liked something I wrote!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## mfstewart

LAST DAY LEFT!  Shallow Graves by Matthew Tomasetti and Brian Casimiro
LAST DAY LEFT!  Metropolitan Dreams by Mark A. King
LAST DAY LEFT!  Devil's Glen by Matthew Speak
[/quote]

Got it! Makes sense, Steve. So I've used my two nominations on Speak and King's. Shallow Graves looks amazing too but I'm not quite as interested in high fantasy these days. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Top 3 nominated. 

Condolences to those who have recently received a no from Kindle Publishing. 

For me the good news was that the promotion for "You Light Up My Life" done for the Scout program resulted in more sales and pages read (KENP) once I self-published. I will definitely submit my next & subsequent books to KS as it was a wonderful learning experience. I feel it was another step toward becoming a better writer & marketer. 

Being part of thi5group is extremely beneficial. Thanks to you all.


----------



## cmstafford

Kristy Tate said:


> A month ago I enrolled my book Witch Ways in the kindle scout program. You can read about that here: http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2015/05/curious-about-kindle-scout-program.html
> 
> I pretty much hate promoting my books and I knew that to be successful in the program, promoting would need to happen. This is what I did:
> 
> I sent out a newsletter telling people that if they nominated my book they could potentially get it for free.
> 
> I posted the same thing on about 40 Facebook "promote your book here" pages.
> 
> I made up business cards and handed them out to people.
> 
> For about two weeks my book rode the hot and trending list. When it fell off, I:
> 
> Contacted the 300 plus people who had signed up for my book in a recent online contest.
> 
> Sent an email to friends and family.
> 
> Posted a link and a plea on Facebook.
> 
> Contacted more than 100 Goodreads people.
> 
> My book returned to the Kindle Scout hot and trending list and it stayed there for the duration. (My campaign is over now. I should hear yea or nay from Amazon in a few days.)
> 
> I don't think riding the hot and trending list will secure me an Amazon contract, but it can't hurt. Besides, now that it's over, I can honestly say I did my part. I played hard.
> 
> I know promotion is a necessary evil in the indie publishing game. But I also know I'll be more successful with Amazon on my side. So, we'll see what they say.


Thanks for posting this! I'm just about ready to post my book and this step-by-step list helps me plan. Marketing overwhelms me!


----------



## Used To Be BH

loraininflorida said:


> Here's my co-writer and my latest (I emailed Scout, they basically said that co-written is ok as long as you go through one account). I don't have the impression it's the type of book Scout would ever select, but what the heck!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LZFEUP9UHTJS


Good luck in your new campaign!

I had noticed more and more books being listed under two names, so evidently you weren't the only one who asked that question.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Iceni said:


> *A thank you and some information that might be useful*
> 
> My campaign finishes today and I just wanted to say thanks for the support the last few days. It has made a noticeable difference.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has covered this recently (I couldn't see it, sorry if they have), but folk are often looking for stats on how many books get selected and what are the chances of a single book getting the green light. I have some information below that might be helpful.
> 
> Scout recently introduced Leaderboard, so I thought I'd sign up to it. After getting a few points, I thought I'd check my profile. On there, rather helpfully, it tells you how many books you've nominated and how many of those were actually selected by Kindle Press. More interestingly, it compares your figure to the overall average - which is 19%.
> 
> At first I thought the figure might just be the average hit rate for those signed up to Kindle Leaderboard, but that is not what it says. It lists the figure as 'average Scout publication rate'.
> 
> So, on one hand the odds are, naturally, against any one single book (so don't feel disappointed in a rejection). On the other hand, the odds are brilliant compare to traditional pub and you'll get to know fairly quickly (a friend of mine just heard two years after submitting, the same book had been self published for over a year now).
> 
> Good luck with your campaigns. Congrats to those selected. The odds suggest that you should keep trying if it doesn't work out.
> 
> ~
> 
> _I'd attach a screen shot, but I can't figure it out (despite working in IT). Here is the stat, in text form:
> *
> Your Publication Rate
> 0%
> Average Scout Publication Rate
> 19%*_
> 
> ~


I agree with your positive attitude toward Scout submission, since it really can't hurt to try. However, I question the math (or really, the way Amazon worded the publication statement).

Even making a rough count of the number of campaigns ending in a particular month vs the number of novels selected in that month would reveal the rate is far lower than 19%. Lincoln, our statistician, figures I think about 3%, but I'm sure he'll chime in if my recollection is wrong.

The word _Scout_ in the statement doesn't mean the whole Kindle Scout process. It means an individual scout (participant in the nominating process) like you or me.

How is that different? I suspect some books don't get nominated very much. Also, we can't nominate more than three at any time, even if thirteen campaigns are ending on the same day (like today). That means that each Scout's set of nominations is going to be far smaller than the total set of available books. Our publication rate is based on the books we scouted individually, not on the total.

(I thought the same thing you did at first, but I've seen too much of the stats from earlier to realize it couldn't possibly mean what it seems to mean at first glance.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

jdrew said:


> I feel for everyone who gets rejected here. I had the same experience. But, since then that book has gone on to sell about 4000 copies which for me is fantastic. So, rejected one place just means get going somewhere else.
> Good luck.


I suspect 4000 isn't just fantastic for you; it's probably fantastic for the vast majority of self-pubbed authors.

It took me over four years to get to 4000 (counting KU "full read" equivalents as sales).

I'd echo your sentiment though, because, with my Kindle Scout reject now in the mix and selling well, I think I jumped from about 4200 to over 5000 in one month. So yes, KS rejection is far from being the end of the road.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I agree with your positive attitude toward Scout submission, since it really can't hurt to try. However, I question the math (or really, the way Amazon worded the publication statement).
> 
> Even making a rough count of the number of campaigns ending in a particular month vs the number of novels selected in that month would reveal the rate is far lower than 19%. Lincoln, our statistician, figures I think about 3%, but I'm sure he'll chime in if my recollection is wrong.
> 
> The word _Scout_ in the statement doesn't mean the whole Kindle Scout process. It means an individual scout (participant in the nominating process) like you or me.
> 
> How is that different? I suspect some books don't get nominated very much. Also, we can't nominate more than three at any time, even if thirteen campaigns are ending on the same day (like today). That means that each Scout's set of nominations is going to be far smaller than the total set of available books. Our publication rate is based on the books we scouted individually, not on the total.
> 
> (I thought the same thing you did at first, but I've seen too much of the stats from earlier to realize it couldn't possibly mean what it seems to mean at first glance.)


I think it is a misunderstanding of how the math relates...

What they are saying is YOUR selection rate. I.E. if you nominate 100 books and 19 get published, your rate is 19% (which is the average rate)

Most likely, this rate is figured by people who nominated 10 books, 2 get published, and bam 20% rate.

It is NOT however the number of books getting published. It is the rate at which nominators CHOOSE the books that get picked. For example, think of the books that go through an entire campaign with 50-100 total nominations...most people did not nominate those books, hence it is not counted.

What this statistic represents is how accurately YOU are picking books that end up getting published versus how accurate everyone else is. If someone picks 10 books and all 10 get published, they have a 100% rate of selection. However, that DOES NOT mean that 100% of books submitted for campaigns got selected.

PS, for attaching screenshots, you need to find a service to load the screenshot that will post it live on the internet, then find that screenshot and copy the URL, then embed the URL. It will pull it from the internet to post, but this website doesn't host images. It draws them at html build time. You could use facebook to post the images, or any other number of services that upload and surface images.


----------



## lincolnjcole

jdrew said:


> I feel for everyone who gets rejected here. I had the same experience. But, since then that book has gone on to sell about 4000 copies which for me is fantastic. So, rejected one place just means get going somewhere else.
> Good luck.


Nice, that's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## david dwyer

Good afternoon.

New to KB and wanted to share link to my first novel currently halfway thru KS campaign. Not sure if Hot and Trending even matters in decision by the good people at Amazon. Either way please give it a look. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1I9W2K92FINY0

Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

david dwyer said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> New to KB and wanted to share link to my first novel currently halfway thru KS campaign. Not sure if Hot and Trending even matters in decision by the good people at Amazon. Either way please give it a look. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1I9W2K92FINY0
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## david dwyer

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Hey thanks! Interesting process, no doubt. Very cool opportunity for the fortunate souls who get a publishing contract. Kudos to Amazon for leading the way out of an arcane system.


----------



## 39416

Regarding the Scout Leaderboard thing--as far as I can see it's just a way a reader can see how his/her activity on Scout compares to other peoples'?  Why would I care? Am I missing something? Does it tell authors some information they otherwise wouldn't have? (I'm afraid to sign up for it because of that "we make public..." language).


----------



## SG

david dwyer said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> New to KB and wanted to share link to my first novel currently halfway thru KS campaign. Not sure if Hot and Trending even matters in decision by the good people at Amazon. Either way please give it a look. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1I9W2K92FINY0
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to KB, David.


----------



## RWhite7699

I just filled up my nom slots with The Stars Cry, Operation Desert Swarm and Keep in a Cold, Dark Place. Good luck y'all.


----------



## kierang

Hi everyone, just thought I'd share some stats with you as my book is a little different from most of the others on Kindlescout - I would put mine in the Literary Fiction - Satire - Dark Humor category if publishing on Amazon. Anyway it's slow going on Scout so far. It's been up for 10 days and here are the current stats:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2694LVF5Q8A5U

Hot and Trending - 0 days
Campaign Pageviews - 323
Traffic Mix - 20% Kindle Scout, 80% external

My assumptions from this (and please chime in here if you have any observations) are:

The only way to really get traffic from KindlScout is to land (and stay) on Hot and Trending. Discovery outside this category is minimal.
The actual number of active KindleScouters (readers) who are not there to support a specific campaign seems to be very low. IE the number of readers who are reading broadly across the campaigns may well be less than a few hundred.

Good luck to fellow campaigners.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Friday.

Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
6 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
6 days left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
16 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
17 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
17 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
18 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
20 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
20 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
20 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
21 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
24 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
27 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## 39416

Thanks Bill, but I'ma not holdin' m'breath! YA apocryptal (is that a word?) Fantasy is definitely _not_ Scout's forte!

Kristy--I couldn't find your book, Witch Way, on Scout. Which category is it under?


----------



## cmstafford

Good luck to everyone's campaigns that ended yesterday! Now that I have new slots open, I nominated the top three.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Added _Operation Desert Swarm_ and _Keep in a Cold Dark Place_ to my nominations list. I really love the cover on that second one.


----------



## mfstewart

Me too. Nominated The Stars Cry and Operation Desert Swarm. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## mfstewart

CRex896 said:


> I really love the cover on that second one.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Used To Be BH

david dwyer said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> New to KB and wanted to share link to my first novel currently halfway thru KS campaign. Not sure if Hot and Trending even matters in decision by the good people at Amazon. Either way please give it a look. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1I9W2K92FINY0
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome! You will find this a very supportive community that will check out your book.

What stats Lincoln has accumulated for us suggest that Hot and Trending isn't the final decisionmaker. The editors pick what they want to pick. I assume the stats might make a difference if the editors were on the fence, but I'm sure even about that. Some of us have found that the stats contribute to the eventual book launches if we aren't selected, and for those that are, the free books given to nominators count in their sales figures, and the hope is that some of those people will review the book.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Well, my campaign ended last night and overall I'm pretty happy with my numbers, I suppose. I had a little over 4K page views and it spent 534 of 720 hours on H&T. Only had a little blip for a few days after Christmas when I wasn't on H&T at all.

Thanks to all of you for the support and awesome information this past month. This is a fantastic forum!


----------



## lauramg_1406

kierang said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I'd share some stats with you as my book is a little different from most of the others on Kindlescout - I would put mine in the Literary Fiction - Satire - Dark Humor category if publishing on Amazon. Anyway it's slow going on Scout so far. It's been up for 10 days and here are the current stats:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2694LVF5Q8A5U
> 
> Hot and Trending - 0 days
> Campaign Pageviews - 323
> Traffic Mix - 20% Kindle Scout, 80% external
> 
> My assumptions from this (and please chime in here if you have any observations) are:
> 
> The only way to really get traffic from KindlScout is to land (and stay) on Hot and Trending. Discovery outside this category is minimal.
> The actual number of active KindleScouters (readers) who are not there to support a specific campaign seems to be very low. IE the number of readers who are reading broadly across the campaigns may well be less than a few hundred.
> 
> Good luck to fellow campaigners.


I'm not sure that's quite true on the H&T front! I had about a 40/60 split internal/external (which seems about normal) but was only on hot and trending in the last few days.

However I completely agree that there are only a limited number of Scouters who are there consistently! And I suspect that most of them have been represented on here...but at the end of the day, its a different way to get exposure!


----------



## Matthew Speak

Actually, my final numbers were:

4K page views
534 hours Hot and Trending
29% Internal
71% External


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 6 days left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
> 16 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn


Hey Guys,

Sorry I have been away for some time. Holidays were crazy busy. I got the 3 above nominated...good luck!

I have a submission question. Does KS accept books if they are part of a series? If so, do you have to have all of the books in the series complete before submitting?


----------



## msknyc

Interesting Toby. I didn't know you could submit 2X. Thank you for posting. Were your changes substantial? Did you need to change the title? I'm putting up a first try soon but it's always good to know options.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Paul Francois said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sorry I have been away for some time. Holidays were crazy busy. I got the 3 above nominated...good luck!
> 
> I have a submission question. Does KS accept books if they are part of a series? If so, do you have to have all of the books in the series complete before submitting?


They do accept series books, and no they don't mention any requirements for it. However, in order to get them to publish the other books in your series, I believe you will have to do a campaign for each one.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Well, my campaign ended last night and overall I'm pretty happy with my numbers, I suppose. I had a little over 4K page views and it spent 534 of 720 hours on H&T. Only had a little blip for a few days after Christmas when I wasn't on H&T at all.


These are great numbers! Congratulations! I'm sure that will help you get a healthy launch.

One question: Did you do a lot of promoting to drive people to your book, or did it happen mostly organically?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Speakmatt- fingers crossed for you!

Eric- I don't think the organic approach is very effective.  One needs to promote.

Top three nominated, as always!


----------



## Matthew Speak

Eric T Knight said:


> These are great numbers! Congratulations! I'm sure that will help you get a healthy launch.
> 
> One question: Did you do a lot of promoting to drive people to your book, or did it happen mostly organically?


Thanks! I have a good number of friends on facebook, so that helped a lot. Plus, the book is set in my hometown, in Iowa, so people who are/were from that town have been very eager to nominate and share with their friends. 71% of my views were external, most of which came from Facebook, so I think that avenue was the main one for me.

After the first week, I posted the link on FB and Twitter about once per week. . .I tried not to inundate people's feeds with promotions. I did spend 10 dollars on a facebook ad at one point.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominated Desert Swarm, Keep In A Cold, Dark Place and Camera Obscura. And thanks for the support. Much appreciated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, it's Saturday and we're sort of buried in snow here in Halifax. I was beginning to hope for a nice easy winter, but it came down hard yesterday evening and is supposed to redouble tonight around supper. It's too cold out there right now to shovel - but by dinnertime I expect to get out there and get my shovel flying before the next load dumps.

Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
5 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
5 days left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
15 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
16 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
16 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
16 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
17 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
19 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
19 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
19 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
20 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
23 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
26 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Thanks! I have a good number of friends on facebook, so that helped a lot. Plus, the book is set in my hometown, in Iowa, so people who are/were from that town have been very eager to nominate and share with their friends. 71% of my views were external, most of which came from Facebook, so I think that avenue was the main one for me.
> 
> After the first week, I posted the link on FB and Twitter about once per week. . .I tried not to inundate people's feeds with promotions. I did spend 10 dollars on a facebook ad at one point.


Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## MWhateley

Thank you all for the support. I nominated the top three, excluding my own.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

MWhateley said:


> Thank you all for the support. I nominated the top three, excluding my own.


You should nominate your own in case it gets selected, so you will get a free copy and can check the formatting.


----------



## Kay7979

I'm still her nominating. I've got the top three Good luck!


----------



## lauramg_1406

speakmatt said:


> They do accept series books, and no they don't mention any requirements for it. However, in order to get them to publish the other books in your series, I believe you will have to do a campaign for each one.


I think that someone said that there is a way to submit a sequel without the campaign element. But they also said most authors found it quicker to submit again via campaign.

Can't remember who it was...Lincoln...you going to claim that nugget?

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarilynVix

Checked through the list and just nominated "Keep in a Cold, Dark Place" and "The Stars Cry". 
Hope you all have better luck than a lot of us did in December.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Devils Glen was selected for publication!  Just found out!!  WOOT!  Thank all of you for your help, info and support!  This forum was a godsend!


----------



## RWhite7699

MWhateley said:


> Thank you all for the support. I nominated the top three, excluding my own.


Why would you NOT vote for yourself? Do it!


----------



## RWhite7699

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congratulations! Can't wait to read it all.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


That is so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Steve Vernon

lauramg_1406 said:


> I think that someone said that there is a way to submit a sequel without the campaign element. But they also said most authors found it quicker to submit again via campaign.
> 
> Can't remember who it was...Lincoln...you going to claim that nugget?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I honestly can't remember WHO said that over here at kboards - but it is definitely true. The Kindle Scout crew are a little understaffed, and it is a whole lot quicker for an author to run a whole new campaign rather than submit a second book without the campaign. I've learned that from hearing from other Kindle Press authors.

That said, I have a hunch that if a Kindle Press author was selling a whole lot of copies with their first book, the folks at Kindle Press might be more inclined to snap a second one up.

This is a whole new business model for Kindle - even after two years - and I think they are figuring it out as they go.


----------



## cmstafford

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congrats!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so this morning we are REALLY buried here in Halifax. I'll be heading out to shovel in couple of hours.

Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
4 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
4 days left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
14 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
15 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
15 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
15 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
16 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
18 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
18 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
18 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
19 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
22 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
25 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
29 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
29 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Kelly Stock

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Amazing well done!!!! Super excited to see that it has. Gives me hope. Looking forward to reading the whole manuscript &#128077;&#127995;&#128521;&#128512;


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congratulations!!


----------



## C. J. Sears

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congratulations! Can't wait to read the full book.


----------



## MWhateley

RWhite7699 said:


> Why would you NOT vote for yourself? Do it!


Well. It just felt wrong. Voting for my own book feels a little like literary masturbation.  But, I have done it anyway. I have nominated the top three including my own book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so this morning we are REALLY buried here in Halifax. I'll be heading out to shovel in couple of hours.


Don't hurt yourself! But good exercise.



> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.


Thanks for doing this, Steve!

Betsy


----------



## MWhateley

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Nice one. Congratulations. Plus I get a freebie. win win.


----------



## SG

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Patricia KC

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congratulations!


----------



## Used To Be BH

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congratulations! Like everyone else, I'll be looking forward to reading it.


----------



## mfstewart

MarilynVix said:


> Checked through the list and just nominated "Keep in a Cold, Dark Place" and "The Stars Cry".
> Hope you all have better luck than a lot of us did in December.


Thank you!

And, Matt, congratulations on The Devil's Glen -- Can't wait to read it.


----------



## stillmyheart

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congratulations! That's awesome 

Got the top 3 in my noms!


----------



## cmstafford

_When Darkness Falls_ is live on Kindle Scout! Now I know what you guys mean when you said you check the campaign page every 4.25 seconds, it's addicting! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2373LXXXSIXEQ


----------



## Steve Vernon

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Yay!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

papercarver65 said:


> Thanks Bill, it has been nice to have others to commiserate with.
> 
> I've heard good things about Scrivener too. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll take a look at it this weekend. They have a 30 day free trial.


Hi Papercarver65,

So sorry to hear about your rejection. I'm starting my campaign today. This is my very first post, but I wanted to add to Bill's response and share a great tool that saved my life formatting eBooks straight from MS Word, it's called Anthemion Jutoh version 2.4. It costs about $39 as a one-time fee, but pays for itself. You can do a free trial to see how it works, and it builds the TOC automatically. The key is making sure you use 'styles' - specifically Heading 1 for Chapters and any major sections like Dedication, Copyright page, etc. It's super easy.

Good luck!

LG


----------



## lauramg_1406

cmstafford said:


> _When Darkness Falls_ is live on Kindle Scout! Now I know what you guys mean when you said you check the campaign page every 4.25 seconds, it's addicting! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2373LXXXSIXEQ


I'd already added you to my saved list! 

Still nominating btw!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Hi All,

I've just joined today, so learning my way around. My Kindle Scout campaign went live today for my new adult romance, Shelter My Heart, the next book in my Caught Up in Love series. Definitely both a little nervous and a little lost! If anyone wants to check it out, my campaign link is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QZCKTNCB7DU7 Appreciate any support, and will be actively looking to support others. Have a great Sunday!

LG


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

papercarver65 said:


> Thanks LG I'll take a look. And good luck on your campaign. If you or anyone else is on Twitter, I'd be happy to retweet for you. I'm https://twitter.com/KEBlaski
> 
> Also, I wanted to add that even though my book wasn't selected, another benefit from my KS campaign was that my middle grade series got a little boost in sales and it's a totally different age group, genre, and penname. Didn't think that would happen!
> 
> Still nominating the top three.


Awesome, K.E. (papercarver65)! So glad there was an upside for you. And thanks for the offer of support  I'll definitely follow you on Twitter. Any tips on hashtags is greatly appreciated. Hugs!


----------



## mikkycee

Kudos. I want to know if l can resubmit my book to kindlescout having first been rejected. ls it adviceable? Meanwhile, I need honest review for my book END OF THE TUNNEL on amazon. Download a copy now for free through January 9 and please leave honest review in exchange because l need it to boost my book's status. Thanks all. It is free now for 24 hours. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IFCYI5W


----------



## cmstafford

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'd already added you to my saved list!
> 
> Still nominating btw!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## TiffanyNicole

mikkycee said:


> Kudos. I want to know if l can resubmit my book to kindlescout having first been rejected. ls it adviceable? Meanwhile, I need honest review for my book END OF THE TUNNEL on amazon. Download a copy now for free through January 9 and please leave honest review in exchange because l need it to boost my book's status. Thanks all. It is free now for 24 hours. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IFCYI5W


Yes, you can resubmit a rejected book as long as you haven't published it yet. I've seen a few authors run books through for a second time but as far as I know they were all rejected again. If you've made extensive changes, go ahead and give it a shot. Personally it's not something I would do because I'm on a strict publication schedule this year.


----------



## Eric T Knight

I just got the email that Devil's Glen was chosen! Congratulations!


----------



## lauramg_1406

TiffanyNicole said:


> Yes, you can resubmit a rejected book as long as you haven't published it yet. I've seen a few authors run books through for a second time but as far as I know they were all rejected again. If you've made extensive changes, go ahead and give it a shot. Personally it's not something I would do because I'm on a strict publication this year.


I'd second this! One campaign was exhausting enough, I couldn't imagine doing another straight after.

Plus I imagine that once KS have made up theirs minds then that's it, they're unlikely to change it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

mikkycee said:


> Kudos. I want to know if l can resubmit my book to kindlescout having first been rejected. ls it adviceable? Meanwhile, I need honest review for my book END OF THE TUNNEL on amazon. Download a copy now for free through January 9 and please leave honest review in exchange because l need it to boost my book's status. Thanks all. It is free now for 24 hours. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IFCYI5W


If you've done some MAJOR reworking of the novel that was rejected it MIGHT be worth resubmitting. But remember, it's going to the same set of editors. I'd say you'd be better off writing a new novel and submitting that, if you are set on resubmitting.

My first try at Kindle Scout (A BLURT IN TIME) didn't work.

My second campaign, for KELPIE DREAMS, did work.

I learned a lot from the first campaign and I believe that helped make a difference in my being accepted. I don't think I would bother resubmitting the first book for myself.


----------



## jcarter

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## jaxonreed

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congrats!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Congratulations to Matthew on Devil's Glen being selected for publication!


----------



## Matthew Speak

Thanks, everyone! I'm very happy and excited.


----------



## kierang

Eric T Knight said:


> I just got the email that Devil's Glen was chosen! Congratulations!


Conratulations. Wish you much success when the book launches!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man, the temperature has plummeted overnight here in Halifax. Going to need my longjohns on today!

Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
3 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
3 days left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
13 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
14 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
14 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
14 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
15 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
17 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
17 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
17 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
18 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
21 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
24 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
27 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
28 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
28 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've just joined today, so learning my way around. My Kindle Scout campaign went live today for my new adult romance, Shelter My Heart, the next book in my Caught Up in Love series. Definitely both a little nervous and a little lost! If anyone wants to check it out, my campaign link is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QZCKTNCB7DU7 Appreciate any support, and will be actively looking to support others. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> LG


Welcome aboard! Tons of stuff here to catch you up to how the system works!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome aboard! Tons of stuff here to catch you up to how the system works!


Hi Lincoln! Thanks for the welcome  I'm more than halfway through reading your book, Kindle Scout Guide!


----------



## lincolnjcole

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi Lincoln! Thanks for the welcome  I'm more than halfway through reading your book, Kindle Scout Guide!


I hope it's helpful! If you haven't any questions about the before, during, or after of the campaign, feel free to reach out directly  I'm always happy to help as best I can!


----------



## lisannalangston

Hi. So happy to find this forum. My Kindle Scout campaign started three days ago. I have gone through the most recent additions on this thread and nominated books. I would be grateful if others would nominate my book Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl. Also, please feel free to reply here if you want to make sure I nominated your book or if your post was deeper into this thread and I will nominate ASAP. THANK YOU!!

This collection of short stories delves into the consequences of owning a feeling, the hard won life of growing up neglected, the complexities of roommates, dirty nickels, Tolstoy time traveling to find true love and what happens the day you find out your uncle was gunned down by police. This collection of award winning and Pushcart nominated fiction is being published as a whole for the first time. This wonderfully assembled collection offers a style and subject for every short story lover.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OYEAAS0ZVHGD


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae


Nominated! Best of luck, Lloyd.


----------



## RWhite7699

lisannalangston said:


> Hi. So happy to find this forum. My Kindle Scout campaign started three days ago. I have gone through the most recent additions on this thread and nominated books. I would be grateful if others would nominate my book Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl. Also, please feel free to reply here if you want to make sure I nominated your book or if your post was deeper into this thread and I will nominate ASAP. THANK YOU!!
> 
> This collection of short stories delves into the consequences of owning a feeling, the hard won life of growing up neglected, the complexities of roommates, dirty nickels, Tolstoy time traveling to find true love and what happens the day you find out your uncle was gunned down by police. This collection of award winning and Pushcart nominated fiction is being published as a whole for the first time. This wonderfully assembled collection offers a style and subject for every short story lover.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OYEAAS0ZVHGD


Hi Lisa. Welcome. If you go to the top of the page you will find Steve Vernon's list of nominees from this board. We all use the board for nominating our favorites. Just ask Steve to put your name on the list. Good luck!


----------



## Matthew Speak

lisannalangston said:


> Hi. So happy to find this forum. My Kindle Scout campaign started three days ago. I have gone through the most recent additions on this thread and nominated books. I would be grateful if others would nominate my book Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl. Also, please feel free to reply here if you want to make sure I nominated your book or if your post was deeper into this thread and I will nominate ASAP. THANK YOU!!
> 
> This collection of short stories delves into the consequences of owning a feeling, the hard won life of growing up neglected, the complexities of roommates, dirty nickels, Tolstoy time traveling to find true love and what happens the day you find out your uncle was gunned down by police. This collection of award winning and Pushcart nominated fiction is being published as a whole for the first time. This wonderfully assembled collection offers a style and subject for every short story lover.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OYEAAS0ZVHGD


Also, the link you posted doesn't seem to work.


----------



## marissamarchan

On my list:

The Stars Cry by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart

Good luck, guys!


----------



## MarilynVix

speakmatt said:


> Devils Glen was selected for publication! Just found out!! WOOT! Thank all of you for your help, info and support! This forum was a godsend!


Congratulations! Well done! Definitely take a moment and do a happy dance. ;-)


----------



## lisannalangston

This is the link. I am not sure why it's not working. Because it's new it is still listed on the Kindle Scout recently added section.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OYEAAS0ZVHGD


----------



## lisannalangston

RWhite7699 said:


> Hi Lis. Welcome. If you go to the top of the page you will find Steve Vernon's list of nominees from this board. We all use the board for nominating our favorites. Just ask Steve to put your name on the list. Good luck!


THANK YOU so much for this info.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Still reading, but not much to say at the moment.  Top three nominated.  Welcome to our new friends, and fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Wait, I do have something to say!  Just wanted some advice from my fellow scouters.  Sometime soon, maybe in a few weeks, I'm going to do a campaign for another one of my books.  I think of it as a romance novel, but (like Descending) it is a little light on the romance.  Do you think I should label it a paranormal mystery, and make the romance a part of the description?  I'm leaning towards that rather than labeling it a romance.  The romance plays a largish part in the story but it is certainly not the main focus.


----------



## Patricia KC

_The Ceiling Man_ went up for pre-order today! Thank you all for your nominations and support!


----------



## KitSarge

Yeah Patricia! When did you submit the final manuscript? I submitted What It Is almost a week ago, and am anxiously waiting for it to go up for pre-order.


----------



## Patricia KC

KitSarge said:


> Yeah Patricia! When did you submit the final manuscript? I submitted What It Is almost a week ago, and am anxiously waiting for it to go up for pre-order.


I _think_ it was Dec. 27th, so two weeks ago. Which means yours should be available next week. I hope so--I'm looking forward to reading it!


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added Camera Obscura to my noms. Good luck, Christina. You are going to be at the top of Steve's list for a long time.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Tuesday, folks.

It is STILL longjohn weather here in Halifax this morning, but by dinnertime it is going up to short sleeve warm. That white stuff starts to slush and things are going to be awfully messy for the rest of the week. Only goes to show you how fast things can change. I'm guessing that Amazon must run the weather.


Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
2 days left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
13 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
13 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
13 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
13 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
14 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
16 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
16 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
16 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
17 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
20 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
23 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
26 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
27 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
27 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Iceni

Just an update on results. _Metropolitan Dreams_ didn't make it, I got the e-mail this morning. They kept me waiting right until the last minute, my finger nails are shot as a result 
A massive thanks to those that nominated me, it's greatly appreciated. 
Well done to Matthew, I think Devils Glen was the only one selected from that particular cohort (pleased I nominated it too).
I'll continue to use the board to obtain info and try to help where I can, and obviously to scout/nominate.
Keep up the great work everyone. 
I'll be self-publishing, as was my original plan.
Good luck to all remaining books.
Thanks - Mark

www.makingfiction.com


----------



## Eric T Knight

I just saw that Metropolitan Dreams and Shallow Graves didn't make it. Sorry to hear that. I look forward to seeing both published soon and hearing about your sales.


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

RWhite7699 said:


> I just added Camera Obscura to my noms. Good luck, Christina. You are going to be at the top of Steve's list for a long time.


Thanks for the nomination! 

--------

Also, I just caught that it says 12 days on the list but it's ending on the 24th which is in 13 days. Similarly, good luck to Keep in a Cold Dark Place and Operation Desert Swarm!  I'm rooting for you folks!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Hi everyone! News from my life after KS...
As I mentioned before, the rejection from KS was 'obliviated' by the fact that a few days later I was accepted on Bookbub!
The campaign ran on Sunday the 8th!
I highly recommend you all try it!
Results were out of this world. Death of A Bride sold 3000 copies in just two days. It reached no1 in its categories and 47 in the overall Amazon ranking (69 in the UK)! Also, my other three books sold a combined 300 copies and I had over 16000 pages read. Well worth the hefty 1024 dollar crime fiction campaign cost.
Sales are still up compared to my usual 6-8 books a day.
Forget KS, go solo and try Bookbub 
If any editor from KS is reading this, know I could have made my advance back in hours!
Ok, enough gloating...Seriously though, try Bookbub.
Also, a major thank you to all who bought my book. Looking forward to your opinions.
Yes, I am still nominating from the list even though I know Hot and Trending does not mean anything.
HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Hi everyone! News from my life after KS...
> As I mentioned before, the rejection from KS was 'obliviated' by the fact that a few days later I was accepted on Bookbub!
> The campaign ran on Sunday the 8th!
> I highly recommend you all try it!
> Results were out of this world. Death of A Bride sold 3000 copies in just two days. It reached no1 in its categories and 47 in the overall Amazon ranking (69 in the UK)! Also, my other three books sold a combined 300 copied and I had over 16000 pages read. Well, worth the hefty 1024 dollar crime fiction campaign cost.
> Sales are still up compared to mu usual 6-8 books a day.
> Forget KS, go solo and try Bookbub
> If any editor from KS is reading this, know I could have made my advance back in hours!
> Ok, enough gloating...Seriously, though try Bookbub.
> Also, a major thank you to all who bought my book. Looking forward to your opinions.
> Yes, I am still nominating from the list even though I know Hot and Trending does not mean anything.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!


Congrats on the bookbub. It isn't easy to get accepted, but getting a bookbub is worth it in every way!

Kindle Scout actually uses bookbub for sales, and they paid for a UK one on January 1st for me (put me really high in the UK store). Keep in mind that unless you're already famous, the odds of getting a bookbub early in a book's life are slim (also, at 50% rate, it would have taken all 3,000 sales you reported to pay back the advance for a 99 cent book )

But, yeah, bookbub is worth it for anyone who can get it. Just, don't get your hopes up and think it'll be easy because they are super picky!

I have a US bookbub for Raven's Peak on the 23rd, and I'm hoping to make January my best month by far with it! It's already doing fairly well from the kindle press promotions they got for it!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Hi All,

Quick question for the forum. My book has been on KS for a couple of days, and I'm starting to get email from people wanting to promote it. Someone named Jamie and another from someone representing Scoutboost. Lincoln mentioned Scoutboost in his book Kindle Scout Guide, but hadn't used them. Wondering if anyone has any experience or advice on any of these?

Feel free to message me directly.

Thanks!

Liz (LG)


----------



## lisannalangston

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy Tuesday, folks.
> 
> Let's get to the daily list, shall we?
> 
> 26 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> 
> THANK YOU so much for the add and for moderating such a valuable thread for Authors!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

lincolnjcole said:


> Congrats on the bookbub. It isn't easy to get accepted, but getting a bookbub is worth it in every way!
> 
> Kindle Scout actually uses bookbub for sales, and they paid for a UK one on January 1st for me (put me really high in the UK store). Keep in mind that unless you're already famous, the odds of getting a bookbub early in a book's life are slim (also, at 50% rate, it would have taken all 3,000 sales you reported to pay back the advance for a 99 cent book )
> 
> But, yeah, bookbub is worth it for anyone who can get it. Just, don't get your hopes up and think it'll be easy because they are super picky!
> 
> I have a US bookbub for Raven's Peak on the 23rd, and I'm hoping to make January my best month by far with it! It's already doing fairly well from the kindle press promotions they got for it!


23rd? Get ready for the best sales of your life  I did not think of the 50% of Kindle Press. I was going on the 70% and all the extra from the page views. Third day now and the book is still in the top 200. Bookbub is great!


----------



## Kay7979

Iceni said:


> Just an update on results. _Metropolitan Dreams_ didn't make it, I got the e-mail this morning. They kept me waiting right until the last minute, my finger nails are shot as a result
> A massive thanks to those that nominated me, it's greatly appreciated.
> Well done to Matthew, I think Devils Glen was the only one selected from that particular cohort (pleased I nominated it too).
> I'll continue to use the board to obtain info and try to help where I can, and obviously to scout/nominate.
> Keep up the great work everyone.
> I'll be self-publishing, as was my original plan.
> Good luck to all remaining books.
> Thanks - Mark
> 
> www.makingfiction.com


Sorry to hear your book wasn't selected. Only a small percentage are chosen, so don't be discouraged.

For those of you who don't already know this, we have a Kindle Scout alumni thread where we hang out and share marketing strategies, help out now and then with reviews, and generally support one another. There's also a separate Facebook group, if you're interested in that. The Kboard thread is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

I feel a bit confused here, what is bookbub exactly?


----------



## Matthew Speak

Iceni said:


> Just an update on results. _Metropolitan Dreams_ didn't make it, I got the e-mail this morning. They kept me waiting right until the last minute, my finger nails are shot as a result
> A massive thanks to those that nominated me, it's greatly appreciated.
> Well done to Matthew, I think Devils Glen was the only one selected from that particular cohort (pleased I nominated it too).
> I'll continue to use the board to obtain info and try to help where I can, and obviously to scout/nominate.
> Keep up the great work everyone.
> I'll be self-publishing, as was my original plan.
> Good luck to all remaining books.
> Thanks - Mark
> 
> www.makingfiction.com


Got the email this morning. So sorry they didn't select Metropolitan Dreams. Hang in there and good luck with self-publishing. From what I've read on here, the KS campaign will have been worth it for the initial promo you'll get when you release.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

lyndabelle said:


> Thank you for posting and giving me hope. So, was Death of a Bride the first in the series? I want to try BookBub myself when it's up and ready to go. What was your price? Was it for a new release? It's things like this that keep me going. And the fact I think KS gives exposure even if not excepted. I've got 5 ARC requests already. I think it has helped overall to get the word out.
> 
> But BOOKBUB, totally different ballgame. And if it's worth a grand? Thanks For letting us know.


No, Death of a Bride is the 3rd in my series. It was released 8 months ago. I released my KS reject MURDER ON DISPLAY two weeks ago, so I submitted to Bookbub as I felt with a 4 book series I would def make the high price back. Btw, its 1024 for crime fiction. It is their most expensive category. Other categories are cheaper. And, this is the price if you discount your book to 99cent.
Glad to hear KS has given you exposure. I saw no such result. On the day KS sent out their email, I sold just 17 copies. The next day 5. Just by putting it on my FB, Twitter and email listing, the following day I got 24 sales. I guess, it works dif results for dif books/authors. I, in general, feel like I wasted a month on promoting KS, stayed 95% of the time HOT and TRENDING and then wasnt selected. I have said that if I submit my next book, I will not be promoting it. Editors seem to choose whatever they please. I believe views and nominations are just to bring them traffic, new authors and if a book is selected, reviews.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question for the forum. My book has been on KS for a couple of days, and I'm starting to get email from people wanting to promote it. Someone named Jamie and another from someone representing Scoutboost. Lincoln mentioned Scoutboost in his book Kindle Scout Guide, but hadn't used them. Wondering if anyone has any experience or advice on any of these?
> 
> Feel free to message me directly.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Liz (LG)


I think Jamie is the one associated with genre pulse/bookgrow, right? I don't remember, but if it is that Jamie, that one worked well for me. So did Scoutboost.

What statistics we have (thanks to Lincoln) suggest that the stats for things like page views and hot and trending do not get the book selected. However, if you are selected, they probably help initial ranking (nominators get the book for free but it counts as a paid sale) and could help reviews accumulate faster. If you aren't selected, the exposure can help your eventual book launch. My scout-rejected performed performed better than any of my prior releases--and still is more than two months later. I can't attribute all of that to Scout exposure, but the initial boom must have been influenced by Scout to some extent.


----------



## SG

Iceni said:


> Just an update on results. _Metropolitan Dreams_ didn't make it, I got the e-mail this morning. They kept me waiting right until the last minute, my finger nails are shot as a result


Sorry to hear that, Mark. I'm sure the book will do great when you publish it.



LG O'Connor said:


> Quick question for the forum. My book has been on KS for a couple of days, and I'm starting to get email from people wanting to promote it. Someone named Jamie and another from someone representing Scoutboost. Lincoln mentioned Scoutboost in his book Kindle Scout Guide, but hadn't used them. Wondering if anyone has any experience or advice on any of these?


Hi Liz! They had contacted me also and I thought the folks were professional and nice in the few emails I exchanged with them. I didn't use their services though but that's coz I didn't pursue the paid promotion path.

Generally speaking, promotion will help your book stay in the H&T list and will likely help it when it launches, but a book's presence in the H&T is not a guarantee of its selection by Kindle Press. That's why I stuck to the free avenues for promoting my book when it was up on KS.


----------



## Rfoster

Well I took the plunge and am trying the Kindle Scout thing. My book "Beyond The Burning Shore" is up and trending, lets hope it stays there  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2C9VVW8J1T1QA I would appreciate a nomination of course and I have found those sharing stats helpful in their articles. I guess we will never know about the algorithm used. Any way I have joined the fray and have high hopes. Good luck to everyone. I have 25 days left.

My author page, yea I have been around a while but first try with Scout. https://www.amazon.com/Ron-Foster/e/B005D2U7BW


----------



## papercarver65

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Hi everyone! News from my life after KS...
> As I mentioned before, the rejection from KS was 'obliviated' by the fact that a few days later I was accepted on Bookbub!
> The campaign ran on Sunday the 8th!
> I highly recommend you all try it!
> Results were out of this world. Death of A Bride sold 3000 copies in just two days. It reached no1 in its categories and 47 in the overall Amazon ranking (69 in the UK)! Also, my other three books sold a combined 300 copies and I had over 16000 pages read. Well worth the hefty 1024 dollar crime fiction campaign cost.
> Sales are still up compared to my usual 6-8 books a day.
> Forget KS, go solo and try Bookbub
> If any editor from KS is reading this, know I could have made my advance back in hours!
> Ok, enough gloating...Seriously though, try Bookbub.
> Also, a major thank you to all who bought my book. Looking forward to your opinions.
> Yes, I am still nominating from the list even though I know Hot and Trending does not mean anything.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!


That's terrific news! What a great way to start the New Year!


----------



## papercarver65

Iceni said:


> Just an update on results. _Metropolitan Dreams_ didn't make it, I got the e-mail this morning. They kept me waiting right until the last minute, my finger nails are shot as a result
> A massive thanks to those that nominated me, it's greatly appreciated.
> Well done to Matthew, I think Devils Glen was the only one selected from that particular cohort (pleased I nominated it too).
> I'll continue to use the board to obtain info and try to help where I can, and obviously to scout/nominate.
> Keep up the great work everyone.
> I'll be self-publishing, as was my original plan.
> Good luck to all remaining books.
> Thanks - Mark
> 
> www.makingfiction.com


So sorry Mark. When you're ready, please join us over on the other thread. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.1250.html

Lots of good things going on.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

sgbasu said:


> Sorry to hear that, Mark. I'm sure the book will do great when you publish it.
> 
> Hi Liz! They had contacted me also and I thought the folks were professional and nice in the few emails I exchanged with them. I didn't use their services though but that's coz I didn't pursue the paid promotion path.
> 
> Generally speaking, promotion will help your book stay in the H&T list and will likely help it when it launches, but a book's presence in the H&T is not a guarantee of its selection by Kindle Press. That's why I stuck to the free avenues for promoting my book when it was up on KS.


Hi Sgbasu  Thanks for your response!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think Jamie is the one associated with genre pulse/bookgrow, right? I don't remember, but if it is that Jamie, that one worked well for me. So did Scoutboost.
> 
> What statistics we have (thanks to Lincoln) suggest that the stats for things like page views and hot and trending do not get the book selected. However, if you are selected, they probably help initial ranking (nominators get the book for free but it counts as a paid sale) and could help reviews accumulate faster. If you aren't selected, the exposure can help your eventual book launch. My scout-rejected performed performed better than any of my prior releases--and still is more than two months later. I can't attribute all of that to Scout exposure, but the initial boom must have been influenced by Scout to some extent.


Hi Bill, Thanks for your response  Good insight.


----------



## RWhite7699

Rfoster said:


> Well I took the plunge and am trying the Kindle Scout thing. My book "Beyond The Burning Shore" is up and trending, lets hope it stays there  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2C9VVW8J1T1QA I would appreciate a nomination of course and I have found those sharing stats helpful in their articles. I guess we will never know about the algorithm used. Any way I have joined the fray and have high hopes. Good luck to everyone. I have 25 days left.
> 
> My author page, yea I have been around a while but first try with Scout. https://www.amazon.com/Ron-Foster/e/B005D2U7BW


Welcome, Ron. You will like this board. Scroll up and find Steve Vernon's list of nominated books from this board, and ask him to put your KS book on the list. We all use his list to nominate our favorites. Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

Luke Christodoulou said:


> Hi everyone! News from my life after KS...
> As I mentioned before, the rejection from KS was 'obliviated' by the fact that a few days later I was accepted on Bookbub!
> The campaign ran on Sunday the 8th!
> I highly recommend you all try it!
> Results were out of this world. Death of A Bride sold 3000 copies in just two days. It reached no1 in its categories and 47 in the overall Amazon ranking (69 in the UK)! Also, my other three books sold a combined 300 copies and I had over 16000 pages read. Well worth the hefty 1024 dollar crime fiction campaign cost.
> Sales are still up compared to my usual 6-8 books a day.
> Forget KS, go solo and try Bookbub
> If any editor from KS is reading this, know I could have made my advance back in hours!
> Ok, enough gloating...Seriously though, try Bookbub.
> Also, a major thank you to all who bought my book. Looking forward to your opinions.
> Yes, I am still nominating from the list even though I know Hot and Trending does not mean anything.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!


Did your book run on their site for two days, or is it just for one day?


----------



## PZoro

Now on my list:

Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn


----------



## PZoro

speakmatt said:


> Thanks, everyone! I'm very happy and excited.


Congratulations! Looking forward to my copy.


----------



## MarilynVix

Is it my imagination, or does it seem like there isn't a lot of stories up right now? Must have been a lag of uploads during the Holidays.


----------



## Michael Parker

My latest book, Where the Wicked Dwell, is now in the Kindle Scout campaign. This means I'll be asking (pleading?) for votes. It would be a great help if you could click the following link and vote for my book. Many, many thanks!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## Robertson

Hello everyone,

I just found this amazing place and would like to propose my latest for your consideration.

"Scot Free in Hollywood" is in the middle of my first Kindle Scout campaign and could use some support.

Of course, I'll be happy to reciprocate and nominate some of my fellow Scoutees.

Here's my campaign link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/27KJ4PTQN36YU

Best of luck to all and congratulations to the authors who received contracts!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Wednesday.

We working types are halfway through a work week.

Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
1 day left  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
12 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
12 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
12 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
12 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
13 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
15 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
15 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
15 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
15 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
16 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
19 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
19 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
22 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
24 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
25 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
26 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
26 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
29 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
29 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Michael Parker

My latest book, Where the Wicked Dwell, is now in the Kindle Scout campaign. This means I'll be asking (pleading?) for votes. It would be a great help if you could click the following link and vote for my book. Many, many thanks!

I've nominated SWARM so far, but will visit here frequently to see what else and who else comes up.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## Robertson

Happy Wednesday to you, Steve!

Wow, "Scot Free" is already on your list ... I'm beyond impressed!!!

Thanks so much from an inept self-promoter, moi

Robertson


----------



## amiblackwelder

OK, EXOITQA is finally up on Kindle Scout, This will be my second experience. So, interested to compare with my first and see what others think. Any advice?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/151N901TIA0F

All VOTEs are appreciated. If you enjoy robots/AI/Future Technology in a YA SyFy Dystopian genre, you will enjoy this read. Please check out EXOTIQa and Vote.

Thank you!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

MarilynVix said:


> Is it my imagination, or does it seem like there isn't a lot of stories up right now? Must have been a lag of uploads during the Holidays.


I noticed that as well. It could be a seasonal thing. Holiday times are probably not the best times to finish writing projects. Actually, that might have made this an advantageous time to upload, but I didn't have anything ready.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

RWhite7699 said:


> Did your book run on their site for two days, or is it just for one day?


Just the one day. They send out an email to their subscribers, but sales always follow into the next days. Third day I sold 303 books and fourth day 102. Also, page views in the thousands. So def worth it.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Bill Hiatt said:


> I noticed that as well. It could be a seasonal thing. Holiday times are probably not the best times to finish writing projects. Actually, that might have made this an advantageous time to upload, but I didn't have anything ready.


Yeah, I noticed that as well. Hopefully, it works in my favor.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Third day I sold 303 books and fourth day 102. Also, page views in the thousands. So def worth it.


Awesome news, Luke! Congratulations. I've been trying to get on BB for some time now and no luck so far. One of these days... (fingers crossed)

PS Was it posted as free or .99?


----------



## Emiliya

Show your support and nominate Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y for your chance to get a free copy.
"I edited this book, so let me give you a little more info. "Broken Chains" is an important book--an expose on the horrors of physical and verbal abuse, and the continuous cycle that seems to be an unbreakable one. It offers a brutally honest depiction of life with an aggressive abuser, and also a way to get out from under that sort of relationship. Not all victims can just up and leave, because of various reasons, and this book is clear in the depiction of all of those barriers to escape. I highly recommend this book, so please help get it on Kindle Scout."
Kay Morrison(Author editor)


----------



## Steve Vernon

MarilynVix said:


> Is it my imagination, or does it seem like there isn't a lot of stories up right now? Must have been a lag of uploads during the Holidays.


You might want to take another look at that list...


----------



## lauramg_1406

I'm trying to decide whether it's worth submitting my finished fantasy book. I'm not debating whether KS itself is useful/a good thing (I'm more than convinced it is), just higher fantasy doesn't seem to have a great success rate. 

Mine's definitely softer fantasy (sword & sorcery, bit of romance, a dragon etc) but it isn't urban/paranormal which are the two that do seem to do well...

Argh decisions.


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm trying to decide whether it's worth submitting my finished fantasy book. I'm not debating whether KS itself is useful/a good thing (I'm more than convinced it is), just higher fantasy doesn't seem to have a great success rate.
> 
> Mine's definitely softer fantasy (sword & sorcery, bit of romance, a dragon etc) but it isn't urban/paranormal which are the two that do seem to do well...
> 
> Argh decisions.


When I did my massive research on their previously published books, I determined they had almost nothing within that category, but it's a popular genre even if it's not quite as hot as urban fantasy. Anyway, I thought the lack of good fantasy offerings would help me, and that proved not to be the case. Still, your book might fare better since mine is part contemporary/part High fantasy.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> When I did my massive research on their previously published books, I determined they had almost nothing within that category, but it's a popular genre even if it's not quite as hot as urban fantasy. Anyway, I thought the lack of good fantasy offerings would help me, and that proved not to be the case. Still, your book might fare better since mine is part contemporary/part High fantasy.


From the top of my head I can think of one, but it's based on Indian folk lore (it's a good one! I first read it in beta form!)

I still have time to decide, it's not edited and doesn't have a cover yet. Just trying to plan my writing year and when I can afford what. Especially as I don't want to run an end of year campaign again!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> From the top of my head I can think of one, but it's based on Indian folk lore (it's a good one! I first read it in beta form!)
> 
> I still have time to decide, it's not edited and doesn't have a cover yet. Just trying to plan my writing year and when I can afford what. Especially as I don't want to run an end of year campaign again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


As I recall from studying Lincoln's data, spring was a good time for KS. I think there were a lot of books selected in April and May, then it died in summer!


----------



## MWhateley

Thank you to everyone who have nominated Desert Swarm. I appreciate it. I have nominated the top three as usual. Good luck to everyone who is finishing soon.


----------



## SG

Kay7979 said:


> As I recall from studying Lincoln's data, spring was a good time for KS. I think there were a lot of books selected in April and May, then it died in summer!


It's not quite predictable year over year though. For example, December 2016 had a max number of a picks (13), but December of 2015 wasn't as good (not including 2014 since KS had just begun in November).

That said, there's one thing repeated in both 2015 and 2016. April tied with another month for the maximum number of selections--12 in 2015 and 13 in 2016.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

MWhateley said:


> Thank you to everyone who have nominated Desert Swarm. I appreciate it. I have nominated the top three as usual. Good luck to everyone who is finishing soon.


Good luck to you, Michael. Fingers crossed! Your submission looked great  Silly question as a newbie, but when you say "nominated the top three as usual," what does that mean? I voted when my book went live on Monday, but is there some practice I'm missing to support other Scouts? Also, do you mean the top 3 on Steve's list? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

The only good thing that I can say about Thursday is that it is ALMOST Friday.


Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
LAST DAY LEFT!  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
11 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
11 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
11 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
11 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
12 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
14 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
14 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
14 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
14 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
15 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
18 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
18 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
21 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
23 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
24 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
25 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
25 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
28 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
28 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Kelly Stock

Steve Vernon said:


> The only good thing that I can say about Thursday is that it is ALMOST Friday.
> 
> 
> Let's get to the daily list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart
> 11 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 11 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 11 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 11 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
> 12 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
> 14 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
> 14 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
> 14 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
> 14 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
> 15 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
> 18 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
> 18 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
> 21 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 23 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
> 24 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> 25 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 25 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 28 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 28 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks Steve for continuing to put this up! Its a real boon for those of us who might need a little support in getting onto that H&T list! After a great start, my book The Soul Guide has slipped off H&T and its been a real struggle to try and get it back on there - so far I've been failing miserably lol! I'm trying not to get too disheartened by it, but now my book is over half way through it's not even visible in its category unless someone takes the time to scroll through. Having said that, it's been a real interesting process so far. Part of me is looking forward to it finally being over - its such a rollercoaster! The other part is dreading the day I receive the decision. Argh! Anyway, good luck to those campaigns ending soon I wish you well


----------



## amiblackwelder

Second day on kindle scout. Having fun with the ride.


----------



## amiblackwelder

I'm hot. Yeppy
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/151N901TIA0F?ref_=ks_ad_tl


----------



## lincolnjcole

amiblackwelder said:


> I'm hot. Yeppy
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/151N901TIA0F?ref_=ks_ad_tl


Awesome! Try to fight the urge to check hourly!


----------



## cmstafford

lincolnjcole said:


> Awesome! Try to fight the urge to check hourly!


Resistance is futile. Hey, does that help with your total page views?


----------



## lincolnjcole

cmstafford said:


> Resistance is futile. Hey, does that help with your total page views?


Nope. They can see from your IP address that you are a return visitor, not a newcomer...What it DOES mean is that Amazon knows which ones of us are patient and relaxed and which ones are crazy obsessive and check 200 times a day!


----------



## Michael Parker

2nd. day and I'm still hot. I suppose we all are at first. I see Exotiqa is in there having been listed one day after mine. Swarm is riding high too, so good luck with that, Michael.


----------



## cmstafford

lincolnjcole said:


> Nope. They can see from your IP address that you are a return visitor, not a newcomer...What it DOES mean is that Amazon knows which ones of us are patient and relaxed and which ones are crazy obsessive and check 200 times a day!


Then that'll be why they reject me. "No, Dave, seriously. We always reject the crazy ones who check their campaigns 800 million times. Imagine working with someone like that." *Shudders*


----------



## lincolnjcole

cmstafford said:


> Then that'll be why they reject me. "No, Dave, seriously. We always reject the crazy ones who check their campaigns 800 million times. Imagine working with someone like that." *Shudders*


Haha, you would think. I checked my campaign about 12 billion times and they still took me! I must have slipped through the cracks!


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

Kelly Stock said:


> Thanks Steve for continuing to put this up! Its a real boon for those of us who might need a little support in getting onto that H&T list! After a great start, my book The Soul Guide has slipped off H&T and its been a real struggle to try and get it back on there - so far I've been failing miserably lol! I'm trying not to get too disheartened by it, but now my book is over half way through it's not even visible in its category unless someone takes the time to scroll through. Having said that, it's been a real interesting process so far. Part of me is looking forward to it finally being over - its such a rollercoaster! The other part is dreading the day I receive the decision. Argh! Anyway, good luck to those campaigns ending soon I wish you well


I have the same problem with mine. Camera Obscura is almost on the last page of most of its genres so when it slips off of H&T (Which I have numerous times now) getting it back on seems impossible. I used facebook ads and did see a little uptick for those, but I'm on a budget so I couldn't spend very much (15 dollars). I recommend maybe sharing a post about your book in facebook groups about it, maybe tweeting about it as well with some hashtags. Best of luck!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! Operation Desert Swarm by Michael P. Whately
> LAST DAY LEFT! Keep In A Cold, Dark Place by Michael F. Stewart


Nominated. Good luck!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

cmstafford said:


> Resistance is futile. Hey, does that help with your total page views?


I'm right there with you, Chandra!


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Eric T Knight said:


> Awesome news, Luke! Congratulations. I've been trying to get on BB for some time now and no luck so far. One of these days... (fingers crossed)
> 
> PS Was it posted as free or .99?


99cents. Thats why I said 'sold' 
Free download results I have heard can reach up to 50000! However, to be honest, I am against free books. And, if someone is going to go free, they should have a whole series of books, otherwise you will not make your money back. It's sounds like a good way to attract readers, though most that download free books, hardly buy. Many download it and do not even read it. I had a friend give out through ENT 4500 free books and got like 4 reviews during the next month!!!


----------



## Emiliya

I only went on hot list for an hour. Still trying to get there.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


----------



## Emiliya

Thank you Steve for putting Broken Chains on the list.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


----------



## MWhateley

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to you, Michael. Fingers crossed! Your submission looked great  Silly question as a newbie, but when you say "nominated the top three as usual," what does that mean? I voted when my book went live on Monday, but is there some practice I'm missing to support other Scouts? Also, do you mean the top 3 on Steve's list? Thanks so much!!


Hello there and thank you. Yes, just my lazy way of saying the top 3 on Steve's list. The three that are finishing soon.


----------



## MWhateley

Michael Parker said:


> 2nd. day and I'm still hot. I suppose we all are at first. I see Exotiqa is in there having been listed one day after mine. Swarm is riding high too, so good luck with that, Michael.


Good luck to you as well mate. Swarm does not have very impressive stats to be honest. I never had the time to do much in the way of marketing. But onwards and upwards.


----------



## MWhateley

Eric T Knight said:


> Nominated. Good luck!


Thanks mate.


----------



## bfleetwood

Fell off the planet for a few weeks with a seriously rotten bug, so barely caught up with emails let alone the latest selections / nominations. Hope everyone on the board and 'in waiting' are relaxed and chilled, whatever the outcome (unlike how I was during my campaign -haha!). Must now catch up and get my nominations sorted - apologies to those I missed. Happy scouting. B


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hello everyone, and welcome to our new friends!
I have the top three nominated, as usual.

I'm working on getting a project ready for my second KS campaign, but I'm not sure when I'll start it.  I'm not sure I want the campaign to end mid to late month again.  I might wait for the start of next month.

For our new friends, yes, it can be hard to keep the stats up.  Consider non-facebook friends ways you can promote.  Try a Headtalker campaign, online groups who might be interested in the subject, etc.  Spread the love around.  Find your people, whoever they are, wherever they are.  When I was last campaigning, I reached out to costumers (there were theatre people in my book) and also to my readers from way back when I wrote fanfiction.  It made a huge difference.

I have a cover possibility posted in another thread for my upcoming campaign, if anyone has the time to go take a look.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added Predator and the Prey and Soul Guide to my noms. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ahhhh...Friday. So glad to see you, my old friend. And Friday the 13th is a special kind of magic.

Let's get to the daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

10 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
10 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
10 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
10 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
11 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
13 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
13 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
13 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
13 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
14 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
17 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
17 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
20 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
22 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
23 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
24 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
24 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
27 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
27 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
29 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## TheWriter

Hi all,

This Kindle Scout is a debut novel by Azrael James entitled "Mark of Destiny." Check it out-> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3T4ZNRSG916YM

_Her destiny will change the world forever.
_
Belstrom-an ancient and mystical land where the Curo Wizards rule and life is cheap. Tizrah-a lowly armory brat who dreams of one day becoming a warrior but fate has other plans. Korlin-a recent graduate of the High Wizard's School of Curogath is tasked with an assignment to eradicate a lost magic system that threatens the very stability of Belstrom. Mark of Destiny weaves together the threads of a captivating fantasy adventure, while remaining epic in scope, and modern in its originality.


----------



## amiblackwelder

lincolnjcole said:


> Awesome! Try to fight the urge to check hourly!


LOL, I know tough right.
At least this morning I'm still hot. I've been getting lots of emails from supporters saying they would love to read it, it looks awesome or great. So, I'm hoping Kindle Scout notices.


----------



## amiblackwelder

TheWriter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This Kindle Scout is a debut novel by Azrael James entitled "Mark of Destiny." Check it out-> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3T4ZNRSG916YM
> 
> _Her destiny will change the world forever.
> _
> Belstrom-an ancient and mystical land where the Curo Wizards rule and life is cheap. Tizrah-a lowly armory brat who dreams of one day becoming a warrior but fate has other plans. Korlin-a recent graduate of the High Wizard's School of Curogath is tasked with an assignment to eradicate a lost magic system that threatens the very stability of Belstrom. Mark of Destiny weaves together the threads of a captivating fantasy adventure, while remaining epic in scope, and modern in its originality.


I saw it up there. Looks good! Good Luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> 99cents. Thats why I said 'sold'
> Free download results I have heard can reach up to 50000! However, to be honest, I am against free books. And, if someone is going to go free, they should have a whole series of books, otherwise you will not make your money back. It's sounds like a good way to attract readers, though most that download free books, hardly buy. Many download it and do not even read it. I had a friend give out through ENT 4500 free books and got like 4 reviews during the next month!!!


From what I've heard, Bookbub might be the exception to the general principle about free books. Several authors reported Bookbub subscribers do buy later titles in the same series, leave reviews, etc. In general, though, I think you're making a good point about free books. The strategy does seem to work for perma first in a series for some authors. The problem is that free books are too often used indiscriminately, with the result that some readers just get the free books. Thousands are available on any given day, so someone could theoretically just freed the free books and have enough in any popular genre to last several lifetimes.

High sales, such as the ones you got from your $0.99 promotion, are a better guide to the appeal of the book than free giveaways.


----------



## Eric T Knight

I got an email that Shallow Graves is now available for purchase and picked up my copy! Looking forward to it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N336JOF?ref_=pe_886810_137073850_ks_vpep_ti


----------



## Misfit

Eric T Knight said:


> I got an email that Shallow Graves is now available for purchase and picked up my copy! Looking forward to it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N336JOF?ref_=pe_886810_137073850_ks_vpep_ti


Thanks Eric, and thanks to everyone in this thread for the support. Especially Steve for all the work he puts into this every day.

Kindle Scout was definitely a wild ride to say the least. I went into it without much expectations, a "let's see what happens" kind of deal for me. I didn't do any promotion other than a facebook post and this wonderful thread right here. Compared to many of the other authors here, my numbers were low, but that's okay. Like I said I didn't do any promotion and never planned on it. For those who like numbers I had 664 page views, 212 H&T hours, 6 of the last 7 days on H&T. All without any real promotion. I was rather proud of those stats for a mostly set it and forget it campaign.

Again thanks to everyone in this thread and all the support. I'm still nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Eric T Knight

I'd like to know how the book sales go, Matthew, esp as compared to your other launches. Did you get a bump from being in KS?


----------



## C. J. Sears

I currently have nominated:

_Camera_ _Obscura_ by Christina Quinn
_The_ _Predator_ _and_ _the_ _Prey_ by K.C. Sivils
_The_ _Soul_ _Guide_ by Kelly Stock

Best of luck to those who just entered the review phrase!


----------



## Michael Parker

I have 66 views so far in 72 hours after 413 views. That's about 14/15%. I'm tweeting, posting and have a short promo going, but I've no idea how well the book is doing. If you haven't clicked on my book, why not have another look? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Saturday. It is colder than polar bear dandruff right now - 12 below celsius, rising to 9 below by suppertime. Mitten weather, for sure.

I see a lot more new names on the thread here. I hope that you folks will stick around. There is an awful lot to learn on this thread and some really great people to get to know. This thread and the people who keep it are an awesome resource for anyone trying to create a successful Kindle Scout campaign. It is MORE than just a place to grab a few nominations.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

9 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
9 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
9 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
9 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
10 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
12 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
12 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
12 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
12 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
13 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
16 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
16 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
19 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
21 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
22 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
23 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
23 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
26 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
26 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
28 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## TheWriter

amiblackwelder said:


> I saw it up there. Looks good! Good Luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> I see a lot more new names on the thread here. I hope that you folks will stick around. There is an awful lot to learn on this thread and some really great people to get to know. This thread and the people who keep it are an awesome resource for anyone trying to create a successful Kindle Scout campaign. It is MORE than just a place to grab a few nominations.


And you are extra awesome, Steve, for maintaining this list every day. Thank you!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Misfit said:


> Thanks Eric, and thanks to everyone in this thread for the support. Especially Steve for all the work he puts into this every day.
> 
> Kindle Scout was definitely a wild ride to say the least. I went into it without much expectations, a "let's see what happens" kind of deal for me. I didn't do any promotion other than a facebook post and this wonderful thread right here. Compared to many of the other authors here, my numbers were low, but that's okay. Like I said I didn't do any promotion and never planned on it. For those who like numbers I had 664 page views, 212 H&T hours, 6 of the last 7 days on H&T. All without any real promotion. I was rather proud of those stats for a mostly set it and forget it campaign.
> 
> Again thanks to everyone in this thread and all the support. I'm still nominating from the list. Good luck to everyone.


I picked up my copy. I suspect the book is going to be a hit. The concept sounds very interesting.


----------



## RWhite7699

I have the top 3 in my noms slots, and my daughter nominated Unholy Choices for me. Good luck to all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I just want to recommend to folks new to the thread that it's a great idea to go back a bit and read it.  There's tons of information on how to promote your campaign and how the KS thing works in general.

And thanks to Steve for keeping us organized and moving forward!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Lexi Revellian said:


> And you are extra awesome, Steve, for maintaining this list every day. Thank you!


Seconding this. Steve makes our nomination process ten times simpler.


----------



## papercarver65

I've nominated
9 days left Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
9 days left The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
9 days left The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock

and my husband nominated
9 days left Unholy Choices by David Dwyer

and I finally have a working TOC in my Kindle Ebook! I used Word but I had to switch my final file from my Mac over to my husband's PC to create the TOC. Facebook author page is up and running https://www.facebook.com/AuthorKEBlaski/ and I've set my release date for January 24!

Good luck to everyone currently in review. Fingers and toes crossed for you. And those of you winding down your campaigns do not worry about your stats. Lots of us have had great stats (mine was in H&T 28 out of 30 days) and it didn't matter. One. Bit. KS picks what they want regardless. If I ever run another KS campaign I'm going to "set it and forget it."


----------



## MWhateley

My campaign might be over, but I'm still here, still nominating. I've nominated the top three. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sunday is here. The deep breath before the plunge back into the work week.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

8 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
8 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
8 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
8 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
9 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
11 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
11 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
11 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
11 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
12 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
15 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
15 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
18 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
20 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
21 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
22 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
22 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
25 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
25 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
27 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Kelly Stock

Steve Vernon said:


> Sunday is here. The deep breath before the plunge back into the work week.
> 
> Let's get to that daily list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 8 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 8 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 8 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 8 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
> 9 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
> 11 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
> 11 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
> 11 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
> 11 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
> 12 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
> 15 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
> 15 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
> 18 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 20 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
> 21 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> 22 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 22 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 25 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 25 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
> 27 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> Thanks Steve for keeping up this list! And thanks for those of you lovely people who have voted for The Soul Guide it's helped to get me back on H&T list at least for a while. I know that it's not the be all and end all to be on H&T but it certainly makes you feel better!! Lol! I have supported my fellow top three.
> Also, if anyone's interested, I've recently used Author Shout to advertise my book after noticing some fellow Kindle Scouters using them... only £8 (10 dollars) seems to have worked well for me anyway and they advertise on their instagram, twitter, web and facebook accounts for the thirty day period.... I only joined up three days ago (so a bit Late in the game) but so far their advertising has been a real boon to my campaign. Their web is: http://authorshout.com/
> All the best everyone &#128536;


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Thanks, Steve for your daily list  So appreciate. And thanks, Kelly for the tip on Author Shout.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

papercarver65 said:


> I've nominated
> 9 days left Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 9 days left The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 9 days left The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 
> and my husband nominated
> 9 days left Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
> 
> and I finally have a working TOC in my Kindle Ebook! I used Word but I had to switch my final file from my Mac over to my husband's PC to create the TOC. Facebook author page is up and running https://www.facebook.com/AuthorKEBlaski/ and I've set my release date for January 24!
> 
> Good luck to everyone currently in review. Fingers and toes crossed for you. And those of you winding down your campaigns do not worry about your stats. Lots of us have had great stats (mine was in H&T 28 out of 30 days) and it didn't matter. One. Bit. KS picks what they want regardless. If I ever run another KS campaign I'm going to "set it and forget it."


K.E., Glad you worked out your TOC issue  Good luck on your release date!


----------



## Michael Parker

I've nominated The Predator and the Prey. That makes three so far.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy Saturday. It is colder than polar bear dandruff right now - 12 below celsius, rising to 9 below by suppertime. Mitten weather, for sure.
> 
> I see a lot more new names on the thread here. I hope that you folks will stick around. There is an awful lot to learn on this thread and some really great people to get to know. This thread and the people who keep it are an awesome resource for anyone trying to create a successful Kindle Scout campaign. It is MORE than just a place to grab a few nominations.
> 
> Let's get to that daily list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 9 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 9 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 9 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 9 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
> 10 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
> 12 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
> 12 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
> 12 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
> 12 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
> 13 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
> 16 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
> 16 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
> 19 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 21 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
> 22 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> 23 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 23 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 26 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 26 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
> 28 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks for adding me. Still Hot and Trending. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Anyone else notice that the KS Ending Soon list is actually empty  it's weird!


----------



## RWhite7699

Yes. There are also only nineteen books in hot and trending when there have always been twenty.


----------



## TiffanyNicole

lauramg_1406 said:


> Anyone else notice that the KS Ending Soon list is actually empty  it's weird!


I noticed that too. It does look strange. It's going to be that way for a while. And some of the days last week H & T was only 16 or 17 books.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lauramg_1406 said:


> Anyone else notice that the KS Ending Soon list is actually empty  it's weird!


Yes! I was wondering what happened to that... Also, bummed I've already fell off H&T list...


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

LG O'Connor said:


> Yes! I was wondering what happened to that... Also, bummed I've already fell off H&T list...


Ur...strike that, I'm back on. Confusing.


----------



## lauramg_1406

LG O'Connor said:


> Yes! I was wondering what happened to that... Also, bummed I've already fell off H&T list...


I wouldn't worry about the H&T list too much! I think we've pretty much decided it hasn't got that much to do with actually getting selected!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lauramg_1406 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the H&T list too much! I think we've pretty much decided it hasn't got that much to do with actually getting selected!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks, Laura. Good to know. LOL, but it's really addictive!


----------



## lauramg_1406

LG O'Connor said:


> Thanks, Laura. Good to know. LOL, but it's really addictive!


Oh I know! I got really excited when I finally got on the list! Next time I run a KS I think I'm going to use the set it and forget it approach.

Then again...I say that now! Whether i can actually do that is another matter!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kerr

Please add _Mark Twain & The River of Timeless Temptation_ to the list, and I appreciate any nomination support!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1SYEXU0JB8V93


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

As others have said, I don't think the H&T list has anything to do with being selected.  That depends on whether the editors like your book.  But H&T is useful.  Nominees are where your advance reviews will come from if selected, and where your notice of self publication will go out to if you aren't.  So, go ahead and be excited!


----------



## Emiliya

Do you know how many views one must get in order to end up on Hot list.I got 774 views and still not on Hot list.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


----------



## RWhite7699

Emiliya said:


> Do you know how many views one must get in order to end up on Hot list.I got 774 views and still not on Hot list.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


I think h and t depends on your number of nominations.


----------



## cmstafford

RWhite7699 said:


> I think h and t depends on your number of nominations.


I know it will probably never happen, but I wish we were privy to that information.


----------



## MarilynVix

lauramg_1406 said:


> Anyone else notice that the KS Ending Soon list is actually empty  it's weird!


It might have been that near the middle and end of December, not very many people uploaded books because of the Holidays.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Emiliya said:


> Do you know how many views one must get in order to end up on Hot list.I got 774 views and still not on Hot list.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


Views alone don't do it. Nominations and time spent nominating (ratings, actually read the excerpt, and comments) are what get you on H&T. I was on H&T all day on one day I had like 22 views.


----------



## Emiliya

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Views alone don't do it. Nominations and time spent nominating (ratings, actually read the excerpt, and comments) are what get you on H&T. I was on H&T all day on one day I had like 22 views.


They should show us the amount of nominations not views. This way we will know our progress. Not on hot list for today but views increased.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


----------



## Steve Vernon

At a guess I would say that KS will NEVER show us the complete list of nominations. That would leave the door open to way too many rejected authors kicking and screaming about "I had more nominations than so-and-so and this isn't fair". It just makes sense to me.

As for the difference between views and nominations - think of it this way.

Let's say that you are running a lemonade stand. One thousand people walk by. Out of that one thousand, one hundred stop and take a good long look at your lemonade stand. Out of that one hundred looky-lews, let's say ten of them actually hand you a dollar for a glass of ice cold lemonade.

You get that home that night, who are you figure REALLY counted.

The one hundred who just viewed your lemonade stand, or the ten who dropped a dollar bill nomination and drank down a glass?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Monday and I am going to work. It is cold enough outside to freeze the nuts, bolts and every single rivet from off of the Eiffel Tower.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

7 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
7 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
7 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
7 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
8 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
10 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
10 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
10 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
10 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
11 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
14 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
14 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
17 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
19 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
20 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
20 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
21 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
21 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
24 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
24 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
26 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Steve Vernon said:


> At a guess I would say that KS will NEVER show us the complete list of nominations. That would leave the door open to way too many rejected authors kicking and screaming about "I had more nominations than so-and-so and this isn't fair". It just makes sense to me.
> 
> As for the difference between views and nominations - think of it this way.
> 
> Let's say that you are running a lemonade stand. One thousand people walk by. Out of that one thousand, one hundred stop and take a good long look at your lemonade stand. Out of that one hundred looky-lews, let's say ten of them actually hand you a dollar for a glass of ice cold lemonade.
> 
> You get that home that night, who are you figure REALLY counted.
> 
> The one hundred who just viewed your lemonade stand, or the ten who dropped a dollar bill nomination and drank down a glass?


Love this analogy Steve!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RWhite7699

I still stand by my belief that h&t is based on number of nominations. That's why almost everybody winds up in h&t toward the end of their campaign. That's when they get the most noms. KS tells us the list is updated every hour. This means the 20 (or so) books with the most nominations at that hour are in the h&t category.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> At a guess I would say that KS will NEVER show us the complete list of nominations. That would leave the door open to way too many rejected authors kicking and screaming about "I had more nominations than so-and-so and this isn't fair". It just makes sense to me.


That would be a good theory--except that plenty of authors kick and scream about having better hot and trending and/or numbers or views and not getting selected. If Amazon really didn't want kicking and screaming, it wouldn't give out any stats. It's language is pretty clear that stats might help a book get considered, but it never anywhere even implies that final selection is based on the stats, so it certainly isn't likely a disgruntled author could take kicking and screaming to the next level by suing.

My theory is that the number of nominations is not divulged to protect customers from potential harassment by overzealous authors. If someone says he or she nominated author A, but author A gets no noms that day, and author A doesn't know how to behave, I can see author A confronting the person for not giving the nomination he or she promised. Current stats can't really come back to bite anyone who is just being polite, but a specific number of nominations might.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> That would be a good theory--except that plenty of authors kick and scream about having better hot and trending and/or numbers or views and not getting selected. If Amazon really didn't want kicking and screaming, it wouldn't give out any stats. It's language is pretty clear that stats might help a book get considered, but it never anywhere even implies that final selection is based on the stats, so it certainly isn't likely a disgruntled author could take kicking and screaming to the next level by suing.
> 
> My theory is that the number of nominations is not divulged to protect customers from potential harassment by overzealous authors. If someone says he or she nominated author A, but author A gets no noms that day, and author A doesn't know how to behave, I can see author A confronting the person for not giving the nomination he or she promised. Current stats can't really come back to bite anyone who is just being polite, but a specific number of nominations might.


I think it's sad that they feel that may happen. But completely accurate. Some people *would* act like that.

To be fair, it's probably better that we don't know, it allows us the optimism required to submit again!


----------



## Jon Kerr

I think Laura is correct about the resubmission angle. That may be as important to Amazon as to us.

My guess (I'm a newbie) is that this is first and foremost to Amazon a way to drive more people to their books. We are the drivers in this case - our family, friends, anyone else we can bring to the Scout page for our books might also look at something else. Plus they obviously have to register and have their emails etc. given to Amazon.

So Amazon is going to want to give us enough to feel some sense of hope and control of the process of getting selected. "If I just get another 100 nominations..."

But the real criteria, as others have certainly said, is probably more in line with nominations which is closer to "Would people really buy this book?" Add to that the discretion of Amazon editors et al, who may or may not see other marketing angles in an individual work, and that adds up to the formula - which may not even be entirely scientific! 

I dunno. Just my guess and I figure, as others have said, that it still doesn't hurt us either to keep trying to get nominations whether we're selected or not.

BTW, thanks for putting me on list - may have helped get me back on H&L (for whatever that is worth!) I'll be nominating others!


----------



## papercarver65

LG O'Connor said:


> K.E., Glad you worked out your TOC issue  Good luck on your release date!


Thanks LG!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> At a guess I would say that KS will NEVER show us the complete list of nominations. That would leave the door open to way too many rejected authors kicking and screaming about "I had more nominations than so-and-so and this isn't fair". It just makes sense to me.
> 
> As for the difference between views and nominations - think of it this way.
> 
> Let's say that you are running a lemonade stand. One thousand people walk by. Out of that one thousand, one hundred stop and take a good long look at your lemonade stand. Out of that one hundred looky-lews, let's say ten of them actually hand you a dollar for a glass of ice cold lemonade.
> 
> You get that home that night, who are you figure REALLY counted.
> 
> The one hundred who just viewed your lemonade stand, or the ten who dropped a dollar bill nomination and drank down a glass?


Excellent explanation, Steve!

I don't think Amazon will ever show number of nominations. And I'm not sure they should. Number of noms don't guarantee being selected, and knowing the exact number might discourage people, causing them to give up on their campaigns when, with work and optimism, they could have a very successful campaign in the long run. I swear, if I had known how few of those "friends and family" views at the start of my campaign were nominations, I may have given up on it all together. I stuck with it, learned tons, and my next campaign will benefit from the experience.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Tuesday, folks.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
6 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
6 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
6 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
7 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
9 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
9 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
9 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
9 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
10 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
13 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
13 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
16 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
18 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
19 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
19 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
20 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
20 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
23 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
23 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
25 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## amiblackwelder

Emiliya said:


> Do you know how many views one must get in order to end up on Hot list.I got 774 views and still not on Hot list.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


It depends on nominations, not views. If people view but don't nominate then your book won't be HnT. I think you just have to have more people nominate you then the competition. Of the top ten in HnT, you have to have at least that many or more nominations.

That's my guess.


----------



## SG

amiblackwelder said:


> I think you just have to have more people nominate you then the competition.


I believe the number of nominations received has to be more than a set cutoff as well. I've seen some days there are 15 or 16 books on the H&T list instead of the full list of 20. Which means that although twenty top nominated books for that hour/day could be put in the H&T, they didn't. So, clearly, a book has to receive a certain number of nominations and then be in the top 20 list of nominations to be in that H&T list.


----------



## Michael Parker

My book has dropped out of the H&T lists, so obviously the early rush is over. Where do I go now? Hopefully some of you who haven't nominated me will help save my campaign by clicking the link and voting. (Please). https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jon Kerr said:


> I dunno. Just my guess and I figure, as others have said, that it still doesn't hurt us either to keep trying to get nominations whether we're selected or not.


If one does get selected, nominees contribute to early sales rank (their free copies count as sales), and Amazon encourages them to review. If one doesn't get selected, the KS exposure may help the eventual book launch. I know my non-selected book had the best launch I've ever had.


----------



## Rfoster

Michael Parker said:


> My book has dropped out of the H&T lists, so obviously the early rush is over. Where do I go now? Hopefully some of you who haven't nominated me will help save my campaign by clicking the link and voting. (Please). https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


 I nominated you, You have a big back list like I do. I think they will look more at that than HT


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Parker said:


> My book has dropped out of the H&T lists, so obviously the early rush is over. Where do I go now? Hopefully some of you who haven't nominated me will help save my campaign by clicking the link and voting. (Please). https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


Michael- this group will be more help to you later in your promotion. We nominate members of the group that are close to ending. There are many ways to get more traffic to your campaign. I suggest staying awhile and reading some of the thread. It's very useful.


----------



## jcarter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Excellent explanation, Steve!
> 
> I don't think Amazon will ever show number of nominations. And I'm not sure they should. Number of noms don't guarantee being selected, and knowing the exact number might discourage people, causing them to give up on their campaigns when, with work and optimism, they could have a very successful campaign in the long run. I swear, if I had known how few of those "friends and family" views at the start of my campaign were nominations, I may have given up on it all together. I stuck with it, learned tons, and my next campaign will benefit from the experience.


I agree. While part of me is very curious about the nominations, knowing how many I got would probably just give me something else to obsess over during a campaign. It's already hard enough to focus on anything but KS while your book is up there.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Got the rejection email from Kindle Press for The Stars Cry.

As Mrs. Brown would say: That's nice. 

Stats

434 page views

93 hours H&T

70% traffic from KindleScout

30% traffic from external links

Other than a HeadTalker and a few tweets I didn't promote at all.

I will be back shortly with my third try.


----------



## amiblackwelder

sgbasu said:


> I believe the number of nominations received has to be more than a set cutoff as well. I've seen some days there are 15 or 16 books on the H&T list instead of the full list of 20. Which means that although twenty top nominated books for that hour/day could be put in the H&T, they didn't. So, clearly, a book has to receive a certain number of nominations and then be in the top 20 list of nominations to be in that H&T list.


Possibly.


----------



## amiblackwelder

On a good note, still HnT, so will see what happens and keep u all posted. Would love to see behind the curtain, LOL


----------



## Emiliya

I have nominated two books that's have six days left.(The Sun King and The Soul Guide)
I am still not on Hot list even though got many views. Hopefully I  will get through because Broken Chains is going to help many and give them a hope.


----------



## Emiliya

Thanks for reply. Is not easy to get published. Promotion itself is time consuming. I have only 9 days left and not on hot list. Anyone willing to nominate my novel please visit the link.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Got the rejection email from Kindle Press for The Stars Cry.
> 
> As Mrs. Brown would say: That's nice.
> 
> Stats
> 
> 434 page views
> 
> 93 hours H&T
> 
> 70% traffic from KindleScout
> 
> 30% traffic from external links
> 
> Other than a HeadTalker and a few tweets I didn't promote at all.
> 
> I will be back shortly with my third try.


Sorry to hear it, Lloyd, but great attitude! Never give up, never surrender!
I'm getting ready for try number 2 myself.


----------



## papercarver65

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Got the rejection email from Kindle Press for The Stars Cry.
> 
> As Mrs. Brown would say: That's nice.
> 
> Stats
> 
> 434 page views
> 
> 93 hours H&T
> 
> 70% traffic from KindleScout
> 
> 30% traffic from external links
> 
> Other than a HeadTalker and a few tweets I didn't promote at all.
> 
> I will be back shortly with my third try.


Sorry to hear the news Lloyd. I really enjoyed your excerpt. Sci Fi is one of my favorite genres too. All the best when you self-pub it.


----------



## Rfoster

Emiliya said:


> Thanks for reply. Is not easy to get published. Promotion itself is time consuming. I have only 9 days left and not on hot list. Anyone willing to nominate my novel please visit the link.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


I am rooting for you! that hot list is a interesting thing. I know I watched people do their last day before and think which books will replace them and it only shows like 16 books instead of 20 as other authors in this forum have noted. Kind of like going to a restaurant and waiting for a seat while looking at reserved tables that are empty. I hate it when somebody plays with the goal posts. Hang in there you will be up there soon.


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Excellent explanation, Steve!
> 
> I don't think Amazon will ever show number of nominations. And I'm not sure they should. Number of noms don't guarantee being selected, and knowing the exact number might discourage people, causing them to give up on their campaigns when, with work and optimism, they could have a very successful campaign in the long run. I swear, if I had known how few of those "friends and family" views at the start of my campaign were nominations, I may have given up on it all together. I stuck with it, learned tons, and my next campaign will benefit from the experience.


It is like pulling teeth to get the readers to do most anything like a review anyway. I have my small vocal fan base who i can always count on and a large readership of cant be bothered. Pushing people to just click something is a education in humanity, its weird they buy all your books but they don't want to engage or participate for fear of being spammed.


----------



## reneerose

I would love any nominations for The Dragon's Cave, my first middle grade novel! ) https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/354R8PJ38H5D5
17 days left.



Steve Vernon said:


> Ahhhh...Friday. So glad to see you, my old friend. And Friday the 13th is a special kind of magic.
> 
> Let's get to the daily list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 10 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 10 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 10 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 10 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
> 11 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
> 13 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
> 13 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
> 13 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
> 13 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
> 14 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
> 17 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
> 17 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
> 20 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 22 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
> 23 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> 24 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 24 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 27 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 27 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
> 29 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


----------



## MarilynVix

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Got the rejection email from Kindle Press for The Stars Cry.
> 
> As Mrs. Brown would say: That's nice.
> 
> Stats
> 
> 434 page views
> 
> 93 hours H&T
> 
> 70% traffic from KindleScout
> 
> 30% traffic from external links
> 
> Other than a HeadTalker and a few tweets I didn't promote at all.
> 
> I will be back shortly with my third try.


I was sad to see this in my inbox today. And I really thought it would get chosen. 
There goes my theory that you need lots of traffic interest on KS to do well. 
Maybe they just aren't picking up the sci-fi/fantasy like before. 
We could debate it all day.
But remember, never surrender. 
I know this hurts to hear now, but join us on the "KS rejected us, now what?" thread. 
There is life after KS. 
And I have to say, I'm glad I still did a campaign. I think it gave myself a lot of exposure, and it's helping my launch. 
So, there is that aspect of doing the campaign, the fallout benefits. ;-)


----------



## Jon Kerr

Anyone else receive note offering promotional services from "Jamie"? Any experiences or thoughts?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday - hump day. I'm working a six day week, with Saturday off and then a full shift on Sunday.

Jon Kerr - seems to me "Jamie" was more expensive than his services warranted.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
5 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
5 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
5 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
6 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
8 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
8 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
8 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
8 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
9 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
12 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
12 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
15 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
16 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
17 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
18 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
18 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
19 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
19 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
22 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
22 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
24 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jon Kerr said:


> Anyone else receive note offering promotional services from "Jamie"? Any experiences or thoughts?


If it's the Jamie associated with bookgrow and another service, yes, his promo did work well for me.

Keep in mind that good KS stats do not ensure selection, so don't spend the money thinking that.

High number of noms will help, however, with early sales and potential reviews if the book is picked up by Kindle Press. If it isn't, exposure may still help your eventual book launch. My KS rejected book had the most successful launch I've ever had, and I have to attribute that at least partly to the KS process. Even before other promotions kicked in, it was strong. That's why I would do that kind of KS promotion again, but also note that some authors feel as if the KS exposure did not help. In other words, investments in advertising may or may not pay off.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Hi all! Hope everyone is great. I've nominated the top 3.

I have a question regarding ISBN. Createspace has the free option which limits your ability to sell to bookstores. However, CS also offers the $99 universal ISBN option where you are listed as the publisher and you can use it with other printers. Is that option the same as buying an ISBN from Bowker, or is there still something about it that will turn off book buyers?


----------



## Emiliya

Rfoster said:


> It is like pulling teeth to get the readers to do most anything like a review anyway. I have my small vocal fan base who i can always count on and a large readership of cant be bothered. Pushing people to just click something is a education in humanity, its weird they buy all your books but they don't want to engage or participate for fear of being spammed.


I agree with you. But still curious how many people nominated my novel. At least you know I have nominated your book.Anyway 8 more days left for my Broken Chains.


----------



## Emiliya

I got two emails from Jamie but ignored them. Honestly I promote my book better than paid promoters. Yesterday I took a break and let them promote.Traffic to my page decreased hugely. This shows I promote better than them.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Got the rejection email from Kindle Press for The Stars Cry.
> 
> As Mrs. Brown would say: That's nice.
> 
> Stats
> 
> 434 page views
> 
> 93 hours H&T
> 
> 70% traffic from KindleScout
> 
> 30% traffic from external links
> 
> Other than a HeadTalker and a few tweets I didn't promote at all.
> 
> I will be back shortly with my third try.


Sorry, Lloyd. It's a disappointing email to get, as many of us know.
I plan to submit my next book and subsequent ones to the KS program. I leaded a LOT. Also received more exposure than any previous book. All good results.


----------



## 39416

I got Jamied too, back in my last Scout submission. Not this one though.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I noticed the "ending soon" list has come back with a vengeance. There's 14 books that have campaigns ending in 4 days.  Fingers crossed for the top three on the list.  You've got lots of company.


----------



## MWhateley

Jusr put me out of my misery scout. I'm pretty sure Operation Desert Swarm won't be selected. Only a few books are, but I just want to know so I can move forwards. Lol. Its been a wild ride. Will do it again with my next book.

Nominated top three. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Welcome to Thursday.

So the boss asked me yesterday - can you come to work an hour early on Thursday?

Sure, I said.

Dang it. I need the money but dang it, I hate the work.


Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
4 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
4 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
4 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
5 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
7 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
7 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
7 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
7 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
8 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
11 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
11 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
14 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
15 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
16 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
17 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
17 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
18 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
18 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
21 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
21 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
23 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Views alone don't do it. Nominations and time spent nominating (ratings, actually read the excerpt, and comments) are what get you on H&T. I was on H&T all day on one day I had like 22 views.


Adding to what Julianne said, I've made H&T 24/7 almost every day (this is the first day I'm not on it), and my page views are less than 700. It definitely has to do with nominations. I've looked at almost everyone's page, but I'm topped up with 3 votes at a time...so, that's most likely the culprit.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Jon Kerr said:


> I think Laura is correct about the resubmission angle. That may be as important to Amazon as to us.
> 
> My guess (I'm a newbie) is that this is first and foremost to Amazon a way to drive more people to their books. We are the drivers in this case - our family, friends, anyone else we can bring to the Scout page for our books might also look at something else. Plus they obviously have to register and have their emails etc. given to Amazon.
> 
> So Amazon is going to want to give us enough to feel some sense of hope and control of the process of getting selected. "If I just get another 100 nominations..."
> 
> But the real criteria, as others have certainly said, is probably more in line with nominations which is closer to "Would people really buy this book?" Add to that the discretion of Amazon editors et al, who may or may not see other marketing angles in an individual work, and that adds up to the formula - which may not even be entirely scientific!
> 
> I dunno. Just my guess and I figure, as others have said, that it still doesn't hurt us either to keep trying to get nominations whether we're selected or not.
> 
> BTW, thanks for putting me on list - may have helped get me back on H&L (for whatever that is worth!) I'll be nominating others!


Jon, I think you nailed it  My dance card is always full - I'm also nominating others, focusing on who is ending first...


----------



## Kay7979

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I noticed the "ending soon" list has come back with a vengeance. There's 14 books that have campaigns ending in 4 days. Fingers crossed for the top three on the list. You've got lots of company.


I saw that last night. I haven't looked at the main KS site in a while. I just use Steve's list. We used to see this pattern last fall though, where there would be no new submissions for two or three days and then twelve to fifteen all at once.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

speakmatt said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone is great. I've nominated the top 3.
> 
> I have a question regarding ISBN. Createspace has the free option which limits your ability to sell to bookstores. However, CS also offers the $99 universal ISBN option where you are listed as the publisher and you can use it with other printers. Is that option the same as buying an ISBN from Bowker, or is there still something about it that will turn off book buyers?


I have a lot of experience with ISBNs and print sales (LOL, a whole Author 101 blog post on the topic if you are interested - http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/author-101-the-harsh-truth-behind-print-sales/), but the question you need to ask first is: what is your goal? Is it making money or the chance to get into libraries and bookstores (which is low for self-pubbers, take it from a hybrid author)?

If your answer is making money - the majority of your sales will come from Amazon. So go with Createspace, don't use Expanded Distribution, and the ISBN doesn't really matter. Though I'd still buy my own. This is the best monetary option. You will get the full margin after production costs (make sure you do the math before you set the price).

If your answer includes the dream of being on bookshelves (I have been), be careful what you wish for, and definitely read my post. You will need to buy your own ISBN. I have my own publishing LLC, so I buy mine direct from Bowker in blocks of 10. And to do it right (for libraries), you'll need to apply for a Library of Congress Number, which is an easy process, and requires sending them a copy once it is released in print.

But that's not all. Get ready. Ingramspark is a better option for traditional distribution than Createspace with Extended Distribution. I don't think Ext Dist. option offers returnability, which is part of the ante to play. Another requirement for libraries and bookstores is wholesale pricing. You need to offer what's called "trade terms" in addition to making your book returnable. Translation: you must offer a 55% discount on the retail price of your book. If you are not willing to provide that wholesale discount or make it returnable (which is where it can get ugly), forget traditional distribution into bookstores and libraries. It's a consignment industry.

You are better off working directly with bookstores on a consignment model, and donating books to libraries (another blog post worth of info here). This is why books in excess of 100K words become tricky. Because you pay to print by the page. Quiz: How much do you think I make on a 120K fantasy novel priced at $18.95? Answer: After discount, production costs, less than $2. That's without any overhead of a publisher, etc. If someone returns that same book? I pay the production cost of $5. So, for every book that comes back, I have to sell 2.5 to make up for it. Barnes & Noble's averages returns of 30 - 60%... Plus, you will have to market your book to pull it through the system. No one will order it without a personal push. Though there are programs through IndieReader that can help, but they cost money. That's just how it is. There is a reason KS doesn't care about print, just sayin'.

My seasoned advice: Offer it on Createspace to anyone who wants print, and also use print for author events. Buy your own ISBN. Register with LOC. You can use Extended Distribution, but temper your expectations. It will be no less than an uphill battle.


----------



## Michael Parker

It looks like I'm struggling to pick up nominations for my book, _Where the Wicked Dwel_l. I can keep going over old ground and ask for votes, or I can pay out for a promotional campaign. My book is no longer HOT, and I've still got 21 days to go. I would hate to think it was just sitting in a pile doing nothing and waiting to be discarded. So, any tips? Where can I go now to pick up votes?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## mfstewart

LG O'Connor said:


> My seasoned advice: Offer it on Createspace to anyone who wants print, and also use print for author events. Buy your own ISBN. Register with LOC. You can use Extended Distribution, but temper your expectations. It will be no less than an uphill battle.


Great feedback, LG, I totally agree with you (luckily in Canada we get our ISBNs for free). I would add that if you're looking for pro reviews and/or entry into some of the older or bigger awards a print book is often required. It has been useful for me to have print available even if I sell very few.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

mfstewart said:


> Great feedback, LG, I totally agree with you (luckily in Canada we get our ISBNs for free). I would add that if you're looking for pro reviews and/or entry into some of the older or bigger awards a print book is often required. It has been useful for me to have print available even if I sell very few.


Thanks, Michael. Agreed. That's why I do print. My books are in libraries, and since they are part of a series, I go through Ingramspark.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Michael Parker said:


> It looks like I'm struggling to pick up nominations for my book, _Where the Wicked Dwel_l. I can keep going over old ground and ask for votes, or I can pay out for a promotional campaign. My book is no longer HOT, and I've still got 21 days to go. I would hate to think it was just sitting in a pile doing nothing and waiting to be discarded. So, any tips? Where can I go now to pick up votes?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


Michael, I've had luck with Facebook and boosted posts - but I add specific targeting that includes followers of popular authors in my genre. It's been going for 10 days, and only cost me about $1 / day. You might want to try it  Liz


----------



## lauramg_1406

Michael Parker said:


> It looks like I'm struggling to pick up nominations for my book, _Where the Wicked Dwel_l. I can keep going over old ground and ask for votes, or I can pay out for a promotional campaign. My book is no longer HOT, and I've still got 21 days to go. I would hate to think it was just sitting in a pile doing nothing and waiting to be discarded. So, any tips? Where can I go now to pick up votes?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


There's going to be lulls but ultimately don't worry about it! On this thread, we keep coming back to the conclusion that a book getting picked isn't all to do with it's page views, nominations or H&T. The editors will pick the books they want to pick regardless!

We've also been wondering about the weight of nominations (based on nominator history, time spent on page etc.) so there's no need to worry yet! A lot of long term Scouters (like us here) nominate books when they're close to the end of their run rather than early on!


----------



## SG

lauramg_1406 said:


> There's going to be lulls but ultimately don't worry about it! On this thread, we keep coming back to the conclusion that a book getting picked isn't all to do with it's page views, nominations or H&T. The editors will pick the books they want to pick regardless!


^This!

Don't stress over the views and the H&T. Those numbers (high or low) are not going to make or break your campaign. Just do the best you can to promote and enjoy the journey


----------



## SG

Wanted to add a few words about my impressions of Kindle Press so far. 

They have been sparse in their communication, but whatever they have sent me is succinct and effective. As well as timely. KP promised an edited manuscript before the 19th and I received it a day early. And I'm blown away by their editing work. The editorial letter was very courteous and in-depth. While there wasn't much to be changed/corrected anyway, the few things they noted were absolutely to the point and made total sense to me. 

One of the reasons trad publishing has always scared me is the horror stories I hear about editors mutilating stories. I was worried about this going into Kindle Scout. Quite relieved now. Thumbs up!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> One of the reasons trad publishing has always scared me is the horror stories I hear about editors mutilating stories. I was worried about this going into Kindle Scout. Quite relieved now. Thumbs up!


I'm so glad to hear that. Thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## lisannalangston

Hi everyone. I am just jumping back on this thread to say THANK YOU to everyone who is nominating my book, Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl. Of course, I can see how many people are clicking from this thread to access my campaign. : ) Again, a big thanks to everyone on this thread. If you need nominations for your book you can reply to me and I will nominate. Otherwise, I have been nominating from the daily listing.

17 days left Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OYEAAS0ZVHGD


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sgbasu said:


> Wanted to add a few words about my impressions of Kindle Press so far.
> 
> They have been sparse in their communication, but whatever they have sent me is succinct and effective. As well as timely. KP promised an edited manuscript before the 19th and I received it a day early. And I'm blown away by their editing work. The editorial letter was very courteous and in-depth. While there wasn't much to be changed/corrected anyway, the few things they noted were absolutely to the point and made total sense to me.
> 
> One of the reasons trad publishing has always scared me is the horror stories I hear about editors mutilating stories. I was worried about this going into Kindle Scout. Quite relieved now. Thumbs up!


Thanks for this! It's nice to hear about what happens after a book is selected. So far, every writer I've heard talk about the Kindle Press editing has been pleased with it, and makes similar comments to yours. I think that KP has a smart set up. They expect books to be polished, and don't need to do much in the way of editing after.


----------



## MarilynVix

Just nominated "The Dragon's Cave" and "Shelter My Heart" to add to "Camera Obscura". Looks like there haven't been much picked for January so far. Just 3. Let's hope that it picks up the rest of the month. Good luck you all.

I am happy to say that I've finally got "Everything For Love" up for preorder. There is life after a KS campaign.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

MarilynVix said:


> Just nominated "The Dragon's Cave" and "Shelter My Heart" to add to "Camera Obscura". Looks like there haven't been much picked for January so far. Just 3. Let's hope that it picks up the rest of the month. Good luck you all.
> 
> I am happy to say that I've finally got "Everything For Love" up for preorder. There is life after a KS campaign.


Marilyn - Thank you for the vote! Good luck with your launch  I'll check it out.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

sgbasu said:


> Wanted to add a few words about my impressions of Kindle Press so far.
> 
> They have been sparse in their communication, but whatever they have sent me is succinct and effective. As well as timely. KP promised an edited manuscript before the 19th and I received it a day early. And I'm blown away by their editing work. The editorial letter was very courteous and in-depth. While there wasn't much to be changed/corrected anyway, the few things they noted were absolutely to the point and made total sense to me.
> 
> One of the reasons trad publishing has always scared me is the horror stories I hear about editors mutilating stories. I was worried about this going into Kindle Scout. Quite relieved now. Thumbs up!


That sounds great! I have a couple of other author friends who have been chosen, and they've said the same


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I went it to work one hour early yesterday morning and my boss had stayed home from work sick. And the boss-of-all-bosses said "Hi Steve, what are you doing here early?" Fortunately, after I explained, he didn't give me any hassle. HOWEVER, the system was down most of the morning so I just wound up sitting in my cubicle/hamster-box/cell for about two hours twiddling my thumbs. Which is fine, in being that I always enjoy being paid for doing nothing - but I still might have preferred just staying to heck home.

Oh well. At least today is Friday.

Now let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
3 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
3 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
3 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
4 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
6 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
6 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
6 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
6 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
7 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
10 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
10 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
13 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
14 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
15 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
16 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
16 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
17 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
17 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
20 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
20 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
22 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Kay7979

sgbasu said:


> Wanted to add a few words about my impressions of Kindle Press so far.
> 
> They have been sparse in their communication, but whatever they have sent me is succinct and effective. As well as timely. KP promised an edited manuscript before the 19th and I received it a day early. And I'm blown away by their editing work. The editorial letter was very courteous and in-depth. While there wasn't much to be changed/corrected anyway, the few things they noted were absolutely to the point and made total sense to me.
> 
> One of the reasons trad publishing has always scared me is the horror stories I hear about editors mutilating stories. I was worried about this going into Kindle Scout. Quite relieved now. Thumbs up!


That's in line with feedback posted by other winning authors. The editorial staff makes suggestions rather than demands, and typically they don't request any significant content changes.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Emiliya said:


> I got two emails from Jamie but ignored them. Honestly I promote my book better than paid promoters. Yesterday I took a break and let them promote.Traffic to my page decreased hugely. This shows I promote better than them.


Curious as to what strategies you find most effective. Marketing and promotion is an area where I need plenty of help. Thanks for your input.


----------



## david dwyer

My first novel UNHOLY CHOICES has three days left on Kindle Scout. Please check out the link, take a read and nominate for a Kindle Press publishing contract with Amazon. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1I9W2K92FINY0
Grateful for any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## TheWriter

Hey all. I wanted to check in and share stats and the strategy (or lack of one to be honest). My book is on Kindle Scout right now and has 10 days left - "If Only" (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3QLG6XXY3SHWI)

H&T: 445 of 456 hours
Page views: 2,237
Traffic Mix: 50/50
-840 Direct traffic
-157 Facebook

Marketing efforts- Outside of the email list I've built over the last couple years (2500) I have posted to a few reddit group, facebook groups, shared website blog post to: facebook page, Google+, LinkedIn, Stumbleupon. The power of an established platform/mailing list appears to be carrying the campaign.

Just wanted to share my experiences. Thanks everybody that has nominated the book!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I saw that last night. I haven't looked at the main KS site in a while. I just use Steve's list. We used to see this pattern last fall though, where there would be no new submissions for two or three days and then twelve to fifteen all at once.


Obviously, submissions aren't going to flow in evenly, but I'm surprised KS doesn't try to spread out campaign openings a little better. You would think it would be easier for the editors to have roughly the same number of campaigns end every day, rather than none followed by a huge wave. It seems new submissions are set up to open just a couple business days after their approval, regardless of how many others are starting at the same time.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Obviously, submissions aren't going to flow in evenly, but I'm surprised KS doesn't try to spread out campaign openings a little better. You would think it would be easier for the editors to have roughly the same number of campaigns end every day, rather than none followed by a huge wave. It seems new submissions are set up to open just a couple business days after their approval, regardless of how many others are starting at the same time.


Maybe it's done on purpose as a way to sort through them (maybe that's why some people get quicker rejections? And it is to do with the nominations?)

Crazy theory time over 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## bfleetwood

Bill Hiatt said:


> Obviously, submissions aren't going to flow in evenly, but I'm surprised KS doesn't try to spread out campaign openings a little better. You would think it would be easier for the editors to have roughly the same number of campaigns end every day, rather than none followed by a huge wave. It seems new submissions are set up to open just a couple business days after their approval, regardless of how many others are starting at the same time.


That surprised me too. If loads of titles finish together, it must make harder work for the editorial team - OR they are looking at the 'soon to finish' in advance and a quick rejection may still mean they have had a good look at the book. 
In terms of being picked, sure a lot is down to the folk at KS knowing what sells, and no matter how good a book, if it looks like it is not trending then their sales come first. B


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

TheWriter said:


> Hey all. I wanted to check in and share stats and the strategy (or lack of one to be honest). My book is on Kindle Scout right now and has 10 days left - "If Only" (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3QLG6XXY3SHWI)
> 
> H&T: 445 of 456 hours
> Page views: 2,237
> Traffic Mix: 50/50
> -840 Direct traffic
> -157 Facebook


Hey T.K., Good to know. I'm about 7 days or so behind you, and my metrics look proportionally the same. Yesterday and today are the first days I've slipped on & off the H&T list. Based on my metrics, I can tell that the new flood of books is driving up the threshold for H&T, which makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## TheWriter

LG O'Connor said:


> Hey T.K., Good to know. I'm about 7 days or so behind you, and my metrics look proportionally the same. Yesterday and today are the first days I've slipped on & off the H&T list. Based on my metrics, I can tell that the new flood of books is driving up the threshold for H&T, which makes sense. Good luck!


If you feel confident, send another email to your readers toward the end of the campaign (I did it yesterday). I was a little worried to bug at them again, but it was well received with only a few unsubscribes. Sometimes I forget that these readers enjoy my stories, so reminding them to nominate so they get a free book isn't considered a nuisance!


----------



## cmstafford

TheWriter said:


> Hey all. I wanted to check in and share stats and the strategy (or lack of one to be honest). My book is on Kindle Scout right now and has 10 days left - "If Only" (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3QLG6XXY3SHWI)
> 
> H&T: 445 of 456 hours
> Page views: 2,237
> Traffic Mix: 50/50
> -840 Direct traffic
> -157 Facebook
> 
> Marketing efforts- Outside of the email list I've built over the last couple years (2500) I have posted to a few reddit group, facebook groups, shared website blog post to: facebook page, Google+, LinkedIn, Stumbleupon. The power of an established platform/mailing list appears to be carrying the campaign.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experiences. Thanks everybody that has nominated the book!


A good platform looks like it can make all the difference! I have 17 days left and about half as many views as you. My split is at about 70/30.


----------



## Matthew Speak

sgbasu said:


> Wanted to add a few words about my impressions of Kindle Press so far.
> 
> They have been sparse in their communication, but whatever they have sent me is succinct and effective. As well as timely. KP promised an edited manuscript before the 19th and I received it a day early. And I'm blown away by their editing work. The editorial letter was very courteous and in-depth. While there wasn't much to be changed/corrected anyway, the few things they noted were absolutely to the point and made total sense to me.
> 
> One of the reasons trad publishing has always scared me is the horror stories I hear about editors mutilating stories. I was worried about this going into Kindle Scout. Quite relieved now. Thumbs up!


Good to know about the editing. My book has been in the hands of the editor for about 11 days now...supposed to get it back by Feb 2nd. Haven't heard anything about my advance yet, but I'm thinking it might take a while for that anyway. I noticed that the editor is from Kirkus, which is interesting. Does KS get reviews from Kirkus?

I am setting up my CreateSpace project for the paperback version. I decided to go with the free ISBN number as I'm not going to focus much effort on brick and mortar stores anytime soon.


----------



## Patricia KC

speakmatt said:


> Good to know about the editing. My book has been in the hands of the editor for about 11 days now...supposed to get it back by Feb 2nd. Haven't heard anything about my advance yet, but I'm thinking it might take a while for that anyway. I noticed that the editor is from Kirkus, which is interesting. Does KS get reviews from Kirkus?


They do some of the editing in-house and send some to Kirkus. Mine was done in house. From everything I've read, they don't do Kirkus Reviews. Those who have them paid for them on their own.



speakmatt said:


> I am setting up my CreateSpace project for the paperback version. I decided to go with the free ISBN number as I'm not going to focus much effort on brick and mortar stores anytime soon.


I used the free ISBN. I don't expect to run out of fingers counting paperback sales.

One note on CreateSpace: If you order multiple copies for yourself, check them. I ordered a printed proof, which was good. I unchecked all distribution sources (until next week when the KS version is released), approved the proof, and ordered a dozen copies. When they arrived, they were awful. The interior trim was sloppy and inconsistent, not just between books but within single copies. Some had pages where the running headers were completely cut off. I wrote to customer service immediately.

They replaced the whole order. I wrote on Monday, they reprinted on Tuesday, and I had the new order on Wednesday. (They overnighted it to the other side of the country.) The new order is near perfect. Any variation is well within acceptable bounds.

So, check your orders and don't hesitate to contact them. As unhappy as I was on Monday, by Wednesday I loved the customer service.


----------



## mfstewart

Scout took a pass on my book, but I do want to thank everyone for their support and will continue to nominate others. It really made a big difference. Best of luck to all of you and I look forward to reading your work.
Mike

For reference I was 140 hours on H&T, possibly needed to up front more of my promotion because I closed strong (like all 140 hours).


----------



## MWhateley

Operation desert swarm was not selected. I never thought it would be. But you can't help hoping. Still, I do believe KS offers a fantastic opportunity for writers like us and i will try it again with another book.

Best of luck to everyone still campaigning.


----------



## mfstewart

Sorry to hear, Michael!


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear the news MF Stewart and M Whateley. Hang in there. KS campaign seems to help when the book gets launched, so that's one great aspect of this program.


----------



## SG

speakmatt said:


> Good to know about the editing. My book has been in the hands of the editor for about 11 days now...supposed to get it back by Feb 2nd. Haven't heard anything about my advance yet, but I'm thinking it might take a while for that anyway. I noticed that the editor is from Kirkus, which is interesting. Does KS get reviews from Kirkus?


My editor also seemed to be from Kirkus. They'll probably send your edited manuscript back around the end of January.
Yeah, no advance yet either.



speakmatt said:


> I am setting up my CreateSpace project for the paperback version. I decided to go with the free ISBN number as I'm not going to focus much effort on brick and mortar stores anytime soon.


I plan to do the paperback after I send the final manuscript back. I had bought a block of 10 ISBNs way back when and I still have a few of those left. Paperback sales are so few for indies anyway, any ISBN should work fine.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Sorry to hear about the rejections :-( you can come join us on the other thread and the fb group though...It's fun over there!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

Patricia KC said:


> They do some of the editing in-house and send some to Kirkus. Mine was done in house. From everything I've read, they don't do Kirkus Reviews. Those who have them paid for them on their own.


Actually, they do provide Kirkus reviews in some instances, but there seems to be no rhyme or reason to which books get them. I was just discussing this topic yesterday with one of the KS winning authors who has a Kirkus review, and she definitely didn't pay for hers. Her book was also edited through Kirkus. I randomly checked ten or fifteen winning books and very few had Kirkus reviews.


----------



## MWhateley

mfstewart said:


> Sorry to hear, Michael!8
> 
> Thanks mate. Sorry about your rejection too. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Patricia KC

Kay7979 said:


> Actually, they do provide Kirkus reviews in some instances, but there seems to be no rhyme or reason to which books get them. I was just discussing this topic yesterday with one of the KS winning authors who has a Kirkus review, and she definitely didn't pay for hers. Her book was also edited through Kirkus. I randomly checked ten or fifteen winning books and very few had Kirkus reviews.


I stand corrected. The few I know that have them paid for them themselves, and since there are so few, I assumed that was the case for all.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Kay7979 said:


> Actually, they do provide Kirkus reviews in some instances, but there seems to be no rhyme or reason to which books get them. I was just discussing this topic yesterday with one of the KS winning authors who has a Kirkus review, and she definitely didn't pay for hers. Her book was also edited through Kirkus. I randomly checked ten or fifteen winning books and very few had Kirkus reviews.


Interesting...I wonder how that happens. If Kindle is the publisher, it seems like attracting reviews should be part of their marketing plan, so maybe they try to get reviews. Or maybe the Kirkus editor recommends books they liked to the review side? Just a thought.


----------



## Jon Kerr

lisannalangston said:


> Hi everyone. I am just jumping back on this thread to say THANK YOU to everyone who is nominating my book, Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl. Of course, I can see how many people are clicking from this thread to access my campaign. : ) Again, a big thanks to everyone on this thread. If you need nominations for your book you can reply to me and I will nominate. Otherwise, I have been nominating from the daily listing.
> 
> 17 days left Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OYEAAS0ZVHGD


Lis, my wife nominated you as well as one of the books at top of list. I picked up the other three. 
Sorry guys, I can't remember now which of us chose which! But I hope you all get chosen! (I also hope we all get famous and wealthy, of course.)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Sorry to hear about the rejections, but never give up!  About 97% of us get rejected, so you are in good company.  

For those who were selected, I truly enjoy hearing about your experiences so far.  We all hope to join you eventually, so it's good to hear what to expect.

For those ending soon, all my fingers are crossed!  I can only vote for three, so I'm not going to say exactly which 3 I picked.  I wish you all oodles of luck!

Me, I'm getting Wyrd House ready to roll for my next campaign.  I jumped in a little too fast with the first one, because I got super excited.  This time I'm taking the time to get my cover and description vetted beforehand.  That description will be the death of me.  I think I've actually managed to get it less choppy (which is a common problem in KS 500 character blurbs) but it did lose some of the sparkle in the process.  Less choppy is a big good thing though, so I can't complain.  It beats the pants off Descending's description, at any rate.  I'm thinking of a Feb 2nd start, so the campaign will end March 4th.  I doubt it matters at all, but I did not like having a campaign end late in the month.

I'm curious if anyone thinks it matters when you start a campaign?  I'm pretty sure that selection depends solely on whether the editors like your book, but I can't help being a little superstitious about it all.


----------



## SG

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm curious if anyone thinks it matters when you start a campaign? I'm pretty sure that selection depends solely on whether the editors like your book, but I can't help being a little superstitious about it all.


My opinion, FWIW, is it doesn't matter when you begin or end a campaign. Amazon is smart with its business practices (yeah, okay, there are issues with KU scams and stuff, but mostly very smart, right?), so they'd keep their eye on the ball no matter what month or season it is. That's my belief.

That said, looking at the previous two years, April has had the most number of picks both year. So, April just seems like the lucky month


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sgbasu said:


> My opinion, FWIW, is it doesn't matter when you begin or end a campaign. Amazon is smart with its business practices (yeah, okay, there are issues with KU scams and stuff, but mostly very smart, right?), so they'd keep their eye on the ball no matter what month or season it is. That's my belief.
> 
> That said, looking at the previous two years, April has had the most number of picks both year. So, April just seems like the lucky month


Lol! That makes me want to wait until April, but I don't think I can be that patient.


----------



## Robertson

MWhateley said:


> Operation desert swarm was not selected. I never thought it would be. But you can't help hoping. Still, I do believe KS offers a fantastic opportunity for writers like us and i will try it again with another book.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still campaigning.


Sorry to hear that! For what it's worth, I thought your title was catchy, and I really like your previous covers.

I hope your book launch benefits from the KS effect. Best wishes with that!


----------



## Robertson

mfstewart said:


> Scout took a pass on my book, but I do want to thank everyone for their support and will continue to nominate others. It really made a big difference. Best of luck to all of you and I look forward to reading your work.
> Mike
> 
> For reference I was 140 hours on H&T, possibly needed to up front more of my promotion because I closed strong (like all 140 hours).


Sorry to hear of your disappointment! And thanks for sharing your stats, although it's difficult to make sense of some of these numbers versus what gets selected.

As others have said, ultimately it depends on what the editors consider to be a commercially viable release (although humans are not infallible )

Best of luck with your indie release, and here's hoping you get a good bounce from the KS promotion!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

MF Stewart and M Whateley, so sorry to hear about the rejections, but the community support lives on. Best of luck...


----------



## Steve Vernon

sgbasu said:


> I plan to do the paperback after I send the final manuscript back. I had bought a block of 10 ISBNs way back when and I still have a few of those left. Paperback sales are so few for indies anyway, any ISBN should work fine.


Good plan on that paperback.

Don't make the same mistake that I did. I waited too long to put my paperback out. You want it to be available on Amazon as close to the same day as your KS book goes live - (but not before) - because at that point in time your book will be drawing the most amount of heat. There are bound to be a few folks who are pointed in your book's direction who PREFER paperback to digital. I bet you'll grab a few paperback sales that way. Not a huge amount, but better than a kick in the head with a frozen mukluk.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Saturday.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
2 days left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
2 days left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
2 days left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
3 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
5 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
5 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
5 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
5 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
6 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
9 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
9 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
12 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
13 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
14 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
15 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
15 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
16 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
16 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
19 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
19 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
21 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
26 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## SG

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Lol! That makes me want to wait until April, but I don't think I can be that patient.


Ha ha! Yeah, I couldn't have waited either. The only thing I can be patient with is in making sure the book is the best I can make it. After that, I run, rain or shine.


----------



## SG

Steve Vernon said:


> Don't make the same mistake that I did. I waited too long to put my paperback out. You want it to be available on Amazon as close to the same day as your KS book goes live - (but not before) - because at that point in time your book will be drawing the most amount of heat. There are bound to be a few folks who are pointed in your book's direction who PREFER paperback to digital. I bet you'll grab a few paperback sales that way. Not a huge amount, but better than a kick in the head with a frozen mukluk.


Great pointers, Steve, thank you! I plan to get the CS review of the paperback started a couple of days before the ebook goes live and then hold the approval until a day after the ebook launch. That should be good, right?

Question: My KS editor suggested that I add a Table of Contents in my final manuscript to draw attention to the fact that I have an sizeable Appendix section with social order, history of my world. But shouldn't the TOC be generated automatically when they make the ebook? Did you have to put in a TOC or was it done for you during the final formatting?


----------



## Patricia KC

sgbasu said:


> Great pointers, Steve, thank you! I plan to get the CS review of the paperback started a couple of days before the ebook goes live and then hold the approval until a day after the ebook launch. That should be good, right?
> 
> Question: My KS editor suggested that I add a Table of Contents in my final manuscript to draw attention to the fact that I have an sizeable Appendix section with social order, history of my world. But shouldn't the TOC be generated automatically when they make the ebook? Did you have to put in a TOC or was it done for you during the final formatting?


My TOC was generated when they did the final Kindle formatting. Was your editing done by Kirkus? If the Kirkus editor isn't familiar with KP production process, that could explain it. Or, maybe the suggestion was intended for the print version. That one, you'll need to do yourself (or have your formatter do it).


----------



## lisannalangston

MWhateley said:


> Operation desert swarm was not selected. I never thought it would be. But you can't help hoping. Still, I do believe KS offers a fantastic opportunity for writers like us and i will try it again with another book.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still campaigning.


I nominated you as soon as I found this thread. I got the email this morning. I left the box checked to be notified when your book appears on Amazon. Just. Keep. Going. You had my vote and still do!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Good plan on that paperback.
> 
> Don't make the same mistake that I did. I waited too long to put my paperback out. You want it to be available on Amazon as close to the same day as your KS book goes live - (but not before) - because at that point in time your book will be drawing the most amount of heat. There are bound to be a few folks who are pointed in your book's direction who PREFER paperback to digital. I bet you'll grab a few paperback sales that way. Not a huge amount, but better than a kick in the head with a frozen mukluk.


Excellent advice, Steve. There's so much advice on how to run a campaign, but I'm really glad for the stories and advice for what happens when selected. It might be wishful thinking on my part, but never give up, never surrender!


----------



## mcginty

I've finally thrown my hat into the Kindle Scout ring. My mystery, 'The Wilding Winter', debuted 1-20. I was a bit bowled over by how much work my copyeditor and I had to do to make the ms as good as we both wanted it to be. How could I have written 'all right' 37 times, and 'alright' 24 times Things you just don't notice. Whether I'm selected or not, I'm glad that the ms is finally--final. And I can go on the next book in the projected series, which has been languishing after its first draft while I've worked through the editing process. Oh, wait--not just yet, I'm still spending most of my time when not at work or driving the kids to where they've got to be contacting people about my book on Scout. Does it feel like begging to anyone else? Does it hurt when someone you know gets back to you and says, 'not for me'? Well, it's only for a month, and the chips will fall where they may.
Steve


----------



## RWhite7699

mcginty said:


> I've finally thrown my hat into the Kindle Scout ring. My mystery, 'The Wilding Winter', debuted 1-20. I was a bit bowled over by how much work my copyeditor and I had to do to make the ms as good as we both wanted it to be. How could I have written 'all right' 37 times, and 'alright' 24 times Things you just don't notice. Whether I'm selected or not, I'm glad that the ms is finally--final. And I can go on the next book in the projected series, which has been languishing after its first draft while I've worked through the editing process. Oh, wait--not just yet, I'm still spending most of my time when not at work or driving the kids to where they've got to be contacting people about my book on Scout. Does it feel like begging to anyone else? Does it hurt when someone you know gets back to you and says, 'not for me'? Well, it's only for a month, and the chips will fall where they may.
> Steve


Hi Steve. You made me laugh. Forever I wrote O.K. instead of okay, until my editor told me to STOP IT! And yes, it does feel like begging. I got to the point that I wouldn't even do anything to my facebook author page because it immediately jumped up in the face of all my friends and followers. I thought they must be tired of this. So I turned to Twitter. It seems more anonymous and faceless. But you know what? It doesn't matter in the least what anybody else thinks. You have to do your thing, and you have to get your book out there. Besides, KS doesn't give a sh-- . No matter how many page views and nominations you get, they are going to judge your book totally on its merit. Good luck!


----------



## jcarter

mcginty said:


> I've finally thrown my hat into the Kindle Scout ring. My mystery, 'The Wilding Winter', debuted 1-20. I was a bit bowled over by how much work my copyeditor and I had to do to make the ms as good as we both wanted it to be. How could I have written 'all right' 37 times, and 'alright' 24 times Things you just don't notice. Whether I'm selected or not, I'm glad that the ms is finally--final. And I can go on the next book in the projected series, which has been languishing after its first draft while I've worked through the editing process. Oh, wait--not just yet, I'm still spending most of my time when not at work or driving the kids to where they've got to be contacting people about my book on Scout. Does it feel like begging to anyone else? Does it hurt when someone you know gets back to you and says, 'not for me'? Well, it's only for a month, and the chips will fall where they may.
> Steve


I'm editing my next book right now, I feel your pain about writing words different ways. We don't even notice it! Whenever I do find inconsistencies or mistakes, I cringe. How could I have read this book 100 times already and still managed to miss so many mistakes?

Kindle Scout campaigns have got to be the longest 30 days of our lives. Such a great opportunity, but agonizing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay so it's Sunday. I have the morning, but an evening shift at work is waiting for me sooner than I would like.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
1 day left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
1 day left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
1 day left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
2 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
4 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
4 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
4 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
4 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
5 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
8 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
8 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
11 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
12 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
13 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
14 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
14 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
15 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
15 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
18 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
18 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
20 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
25 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi guys, first of all, good luck to anyone who is still on that list. I was wondering if there was a limit to the number of books running campaigns at any one time. I can't find any reference to how many Amazon allows into the process - nor is it easy as an amateur Scout to find the ones that aren't hot and trending. 
I'd like to use Scout for my YA thriller soon but I want to make sure I thoroughly understand the process first. I have an agent and at one point had a trad publishing offer for the book but i thought it such a bad offer I turned it down. I decided I'd rather self publish and have control of my own books than be ripped off but i do think that having Amazon behind you for ebook sales can be the difference between success and failure.


----------



## MWhateley

lisannalangston said:


> I nominated you as soon as I found this thread. I got the email this morning. I left the box checked to be notified when your book appears on Amazon. Just. Keep. Going. You had my vote and still do!


Thank you. You put a big smile on my face. I have sent the book off to an editor I used on my last book. Should be out early Feb. You can be sure I have Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl in my saved list and I will nominate it as soon as it is in the top three. I do love a short story collection. I have released two myself.

I have nominated :-

1 day left Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
1 day left The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
1 day left The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock

Good luck.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Hi guys, first of all, good luck to anyone who is still on that list. I was wondering if there was a limit to the number of books running campaigns at any one time. I can't find any reference to how many Amazon allows into the process - nor is it easy as an amateur Scout to find the ones that aren't hot and trending.
> I'd like to use Scout for my YA thriller soon but I want to make sure I thoroughly understand the process first. I have an agent and at one point had a trad publishing offer for the book but i thought it such a bad offer I turned it down. I decided I'd rather self publish and have control of my own books than be ripped off but i do think that having Amazon behind you for ebook sales can be the difference between success and failure.


As far as we know, there is no set limit to the number of campaigns that may run at any one time. Recently, some days had no campaigns ending, and some had fourteen.

At a time like this, it's good to try new things. If you tried trad publishing, and it didn't work for you, it's logical to try other things. If you read enough of this thread, you'll notice that those Scout-selected authors who participate are generally very happy with the experience. People do sometimes make a living without needing an Amazon imprint to do it, but I have no doubt Amazon marketing can be a big bonus, especially for those of us who aren't selling thousands of copies on our own.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Patricia KC said:


> My TOC was generated when they did the final Kindle formatting. Was your editing done by Kirkus? If the Kirkus editor isn't familiar with KP production process, that could explain it. Or, maybe the suggestion was intended for the print version. That one, you'll need to do yourself (or have your formatter do it).


Createspace editors are the same way in terms of making suggestions geared to a print edition. I finally had to start including a statement to the effect that I would be doing the paperback formatting later and didn't need input on that part of the process. They still sometimes insisted on inserting a title page laid out as it would be in print.


----------



## Used To Be BH

mcginty said:


> I've finally thrown my hat into the Kindle Scout ring. My mystery, 'The Wilding Winter', debuted 1-20. I was a bit bowled over by how much work my copyeditor and I had to do to make the ms as good as we both wanted it to be. How could I have written 'all right' 37 times, and 'alright' 24 times Things you just don't notice. Whether I'm selected or not, I'm glad that the ms is finally--final. And I can go on the next book in the projected series, which has been languishing after its first draft while I've worked through the editing process. Oh, wait--not just yet, I'm still spending most of my time when not at work or driving the kids to where they've got to be contacting people about my book on Scout. Does it feel like begging to anyone else? Does it hurt when someone you know gets back to you and says, 'not for me'? Well, it's only for a month, and the chips will fall where they may.
> Steve


A lot of good writers aren't good promoters, so it's natural to feel a little awkward pitching your book. In the long run, if you build a social media following, that can help. Then you can pitch gently to people you know are interested (at least enough to like your FB author page or follow your Twitter account). The same thing is true of mailing lists. That's much easier than cold contacting friends.

As for editing, very few people find it fun, but it will help produce the best book possible, so it's a necessary evil.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay so it's Sunday. I have the morning, but an evening shift at work is waiting for me sooner than I would like.
> 
> Let's get to that daily list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 1 day left  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 1 day left  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 1 day left  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
> 2 days left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
> 4 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
> 4 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
> 4 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
> 4 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
> 5 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
> 8 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
> 8 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
> 11 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 12 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
> 13 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
> 14 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> 14 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
> 15 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 15 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 18 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 18 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
> 20 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
> 25 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Wow, I still have 18 days to go. Feels like I've been up there for a long time now, LOL.


----------



## Kelly Stock

amiblackwelder said:


> Wow, I still have 18 days to go. Feels like I've been up there for a long time now, LOL.


Well tomorrow's my last day on Kindle Scout and I am terrified!!! It's been an interesting joirney and I'm so glad to have found this board!!! Think I'll be needing all your advice long after this rollercoaster has ended! Thanks for those who've voted &#128077;&#127995;&#128513; and good luck to those of you ending in the next few days.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Kelly Stock said:


> Well tomorrow's my last day on Kindle Scout and I am terrified!!! It's been an interesting joirney and I'm so glad to have found this board!!! Think I'll be needing all your advice long after this rollercoaster has ended! Thanks for those who've voted &#128077;&#127995;&#128513; and good luck to those of you ending in the next few days.


Yea, being here sure does help a lot, I think for all of us. To vent, to learn, to grow.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

sgbasu said:


> Question: My KS editor suggested that I add a Table of Contents in my final manuscript to draw attention to the fact that I have an sizeable Appendix section with social order, history of my world. But shouldn't the TOC be generated automatically when they make the ebook? Did you have to put in a TOC or was it done for you during the final formatting?


If you are using MS Word, adding a TOC is as simple as choosing the "Header 1" style for all your section & chapter breaks. KindleGen should automatically create the TOC for you during conversion to a mobi file.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Kelly Stock said:


> Well tomorrow's my last day on Kindle Scout and I am terrified!!! It's been an interesting joirney and I'm so glad to have found this board!!! Think I'll be needing all your advice long after this rollercoaster has ended! Thanks for those who've voted &#128077;&#127995;&#128513; and good luck to those of you ending in the next few days.


Good luck, Kelly! And everyone else who ends this week


----------



## Emiliya

Hi everyone,
From tomorrow three more days left for Broken Chains. I glad that it would be over soon. Did not make it to hot list but got 1,1k views. It is strange that on the day when my friends viewed my page the status did not show any activity. This happened twice even though I know for sure on those days my page was viewed by others. Good luck to all of you and thanks to everyone who put effort to nominate my book as well as promote. God bless you especially Ron.


----------



## RWhite7699

Emiliya said:


> Hi everyone,
> From tomorrow three more days left for Broken Chains. I glad that it would be over soon. Did not make it to hot list but got 1,1k views. It is strange that on the day when my friends viewed my page the status did not show any activity. This happened twice even though I know for sure on those days my page was viewed by others. Good luck to all of you and thanks to everyone who put effort to nominate my book as well as promote. God bless you especially Ron.


I predict you will hit h&t tomorrow or the next day. Most everybody goes there toward the end of their campaign. Good luck!


----------



## Emiliya

Some books were for days in hot list.Do not they chose according to how many hours books stayed in hot list?Thanks for kind prediction.


----------



## Emiliya

Have been promoting a lot lately.Soon can relax.Bellow is my latest promotion.
With hope and faith in God you can break the chains of your past .
A heartfelt story of love ,romance and family drama https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y.Please visit the Kindle Scout and nominate Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova in order to get a free copy of my novel. Based on the amount of nominations that Broken Chains got after the four days publisher would make a decision. I am tagging you in order to reach out to others. If it is disturbing please untag yourself.


----------



## RWhite7699

Emiliya said:


> Some books were for days in hot list.Do not they chose according to how many hours books stayed in hot list?Thanks for kind prediction.


I think most of us on this board have come to the conclusion that page views and the hot list have very little to do with which books are selected. Having a good story well-written is the "secret" to success with KS.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I have the next few hours to myself to dedicate to working on my latest manuscript.

So let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
LAST DAY LEFT!  Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
1 day left  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
3 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
3 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
3 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
3 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
4 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
7 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
7 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
10 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
11 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
12 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
13 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
13 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
14 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
14 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
17 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
17 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
19 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
24 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
24 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Tom Swyers

MWhateley said:


> Thank you. You put a big smile on my face. I have sent the book off to an editor I used on my last book. Should be out early Feb. You can be sure I have Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl in my saved list and I will nominate it as soon as it is in the top three. I do love a short story collection. I have released two myself.
> 
> I have nominated :-
> 
> 1 day left Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 1 day left The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 1 day left The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 
> Good luck.


Ditto!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Still got the top three on the list! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lisannalangston

Kelly Stock said:


> Well tomorrow's my last day on Kindle Scout and I am terrified!!! It's been an interesting joirney and I'm so glad to have found this board!!! Think I'll be needing all your advice long after this rollercoaster has ended! Thanks for those who've voted &#128077;&#127995;&#128513; and good luck to those of you ending in the next few days.


Kelly .. I just jumped on here and KS let me add nominations. I think I must have had the maximum and now that some of those campaigns have ended I was able to nominate your book. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lisannalangston

MWhateley said:


> Thank you. You put a big smile on my face. I have sent the book off to an editor I used on my last book. Should be out early Feb. You can be sure I have Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl in my saved list and I will nominate it as soon as it is in the top three. I do love a short story collection. I have released two myself.
> 
> I have nominated :-
> 
> 1 day left Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> 1 day left The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> 1 day left The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> THANK YOU! I, too, love a good short story collection. I put a lot of time into this one. Here's hoping you get your free copy!!


----------



## cmstafford

Three of the "Ending Today" books nominated. It was a tough decision!


----------



## MWhateley

Best of luck to everyone on their last day. Remember, it's a win either way. You will have a contract with Amazon print, or a lot of interest in your book for when you release it yourself.


----------



## Louise Cole

@Bill Hiatt Thanks Bill re the number of campaigns which run at any one time. Interesting.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
> LAST DAY LEFT! Unholy Choices by David Dwyer


Just nominated! Best of luck everyone!


----------



## RWhite7699

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-dystopian-valentine
This is the link to a very important Headtalker campaign. Please support! Thank you!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Filled my three nom slots with:

Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock

Signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Unholy Choices by David Dwyer
Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

I wanted to thank everyone on here for your support and nominations!  I know I don't post much, but I've been reading almost everyday. Good luck to everyone else finishing up today too! I hope they chose at least one of us, there are some phenomenal books out there! I don't know what I'm going to do with myself for the next week while I wait to see if I've been selected or not. Any suggestions?


----------



## MWhateley

ChrissyQuinn said:


> I wanted to thank everyone on here for your support and nominations!  I know I don't post much, but I've been reading almost everyday. Good luck to everyone else finishing up today too! I hope they chose at least one of us, there are some phenomenal books out there! I don't know what I'm going to do with myself for the next week while I wait to see if I've been selected or not. Any suggestions?


Don't check your emails until your at home. I checked mine when I was near the end of a, bad, thirteen hour shift. Feels good if you're selected, but a kick in the guts when you're not.  Prepare a plan for your next novel. Play some games, listen to music, relax. It's now out of your hands. You did your best. Be happy with that. Hopefully you're selected and you can bask in the glory. But if your not, it just means you have a little more work to do before you release it yourself.

I read your sample, you have as good a chance as anyone. I liked the sample. I love the name, and it's a great cover. Good luck. )


----------



## JPDavid

Greetings! I only just now discovered this Kindle Scout experiences board, and I'm glad I did. My entry, Mind Game is currently in its first week on Kindle Scout. I'm looking at where Mind Game is "ranked" on the "Hot & Trending" list, and wonder if the order that it is placed on the list actually means anything. When it was first in line, I felt terrific. When it was last, I began hyperventilating. Then I started to wonder if Amazon might be playing a bit of a "mind game" on me by tossing my book entry around on the "Hot & Trending" list without any rhyme or reason. Does anyone know if the order in which a book entry is listed in "Hot & Trending" means anything? 
Mind Game on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## RWhite7699

JPDavid said:


> Greetings! I only just now discovered this Kindle Scout experiences board, and I'm glad I did. My entry, Mind Game is currently in its first week on Kindle Scout. I'm looking at where Mind Game is "ranked" on the "Hot & Trending" list, and wonder if the order that it is placed on the list actually means anything. When it was first in line, I felt terrific. When it was last, I began hyperventilating. Then I started to wonder if Amazon might be playing a bit of a "mind game" on me by tossing my book entry around on the "Hot & Trending" list without any rhyme or reason. Does anyone know if the order in which a book entry is listed in "Hot & Trending" means anything?
> Mind Game on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


Your position in the top twenty means nothing. The list is updated and moved around randomly hourly. Just be glad you're hot.


----------



## papercarver65

RWhite7699 said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-dystopian-valentine
> This is the link to a very important Headtalker campaign. Please support! Thank you!


Supported!

I have one too if you have a moment. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/glimmer-of-steel-now-available/

Still nominating and crossing fingers for you all.


----------



## Jon Kerr

Good luck everyone tomorrow. I know I'm already nervous, so I can't imagine.

Anyway, I filled my three nomination slots with:

Camera Obscura by Christina Quinn
The Predator and the Prey by K.C. Sivils
The Soul Guide by Kelly Stock

My wife nominated 
Unholy Choices by David Dwyer


Best of luck!

Jon


----------



## RWhite7699

Already supported Glimmer of Steel. Good luck!


----------



## Rfoster

Emiliya said:


> Hi everyone,
> From tomorrow three more days left for Broken Chains. I glad that it would be over soon. Did not make it to hot list but got 1,1k views. It is strange that on the day when my friends viewed my page the status did not show any activity. This happened twice even though I know for sure on those days my page was viewed by others. Good luck to all of you and thanks to everyone who put effort to nominate my book as well as promote. God bless you especially Ron.


Thank you for the kind words, in relation to your counter, it could be your friends already had a cookie on their comp from viewing it from before? I don't know. Wishing you luck and success. I have 12 days left and ready for it to be over lol


----------



## Tom Swyers

RWhite7699 said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-dystopian-valentine
> This is the link to a very important Headtalker campaign. Please support! Thank you!


Supported!


----------



## Tom Swyers

papercarver65 said:


> Supported!
> 
> I have one too if you have a moment. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/glimmer-of-steel-now-available/
> 
> Still nominating and crossing fingers for you all.


Supported!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've supported BOTH the Dystopian Valentine and the Glimmer of Steel Headtalker!

And I've added Mind Game to the rolling list.


----------



## Walt Mussell

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the boards, but I've been following Kindle Scout offerings for a few months as I prep my submission. I sent some questions to an author whose book I received and she was kind enough to forward me here. I look learning more.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Welcome Walt!  This is a great group, lots of information and very supportive.  When you have time, I highly recommend going back a bit and reading some of the thread.  Lot's of campaign suggestions and ideas about how the process works.

Both Headtalkers supported.  Good luck!

Fingers crossed for the nominees on their last day.  Now comes the hard part.  Waiting sucks, but it's part of the beastie that is KS.

I'm still getting things ready for my next campaign.  I think I'll st it up on the 30th.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Good Morning!

I've started a Co-Promote sharing request thread here for those interested:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,246967.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Tuesday and we are expecting a sky full of freezing rain later today. I'll be heading to work in the cold and the wet and coming home tonight even colder and wetter.

I could use some support for my new HeadTalker - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-is-a-four-letter-word/

So let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec by Eric T. Knight
2 days left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
2 days left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
2 days left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
2 days left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
3 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
6 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
6 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
9 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
10 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
11 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
12 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
12 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
13 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
13 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
16 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
16 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
18 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
23 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
23 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## JPDavid

I supported Glimmer of Steel and My Dystopian Valentine on Headtalker. I have Mind Game on Headtalker for one more day and would appreciate any support.
 [URL=https://headtalker]https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-mind-game/[/url]
Mind Game is on Kindle Scout at 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## RWhite7699

I just filled up my KS noms with Ace Lone Wolf, The Golden Supremacy and The Killer Outside Me. Good luck, you guys!


----------



## Eric T Knight

Last day for Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec. Soon the waiting begins!


----------



## SG

Top three on the list nominated  Good luck, everyone!

Supported all headtalker campaigns also.


----------



## MWhateley

Top three nominated. Best of luck.


----------



## Jon Kerr

Eric T Knight said:


> Last day for Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec. Soon the waiting begins!


Got your back! (Well, actually my wife does.) Also The Golden Supremacy. Tomorrow I can pick up other three at top when my own Amazon dance card opens up! Good luck to all!


----------



## Kelly Stock

lisannalangston said:


> Kelly .. I just jumped on here and KS let me add nominations. I think I must have had the maximum and now that some of those campaigns have ended I was able to nominate your book. Fingers crossed.


Thanks for the vote Lisa! And everyone else who voted!! Now for the nail biting wait!!! I'm no longer checking my campaign page but my email every five minutes!!!    what's the general wait time, does anyone know? Honestly my nerves are shot!!


----------



## JPDavid

I nominated Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Totec. 
Good luck!
JP 
Mind Game on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## Matthew Speak

Kelly Stock said:


> Thanks for the vote Lisa! And everyone else who voted!! Now for the nail biting wait!!! I'm no longer checking my campaign page but my email every five minutes!!!    what's the general wait time, does anyone know? Honestly my nerves are shot!!


I found out in two days, on a Saturday night. It varies though.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve- Headtalker supported!

Kelly- I've seen wait times from 2 days to 15 and everything in between.

Nominated Ace Lone Wolf and two others from the list.  Since we have 4 ending at the same time, and I can only nominate three, I'm not going to be specific.  Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Eric T Knight

Thanks Julianne and JP!


----------



## Emiliya

Dear all,
Today is the last day for Broken Chains.I got a few views from here. Not sure if they were nominations. Thank you very much for your support.
I got a link where you can for free promote your book for free.I posted my book there yesterday and got 6 views from there. Use it and be a winner. Good luck to all of you.If you did not nominate Broken Chains please nominate it.I keep nominating those books whose campaign is ending just to help you out.

The link to bring traffic to your book
http://www.ebookleaders.com/books/67
The link to my book.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


----------



## Michael Parker

My campaign is sinking a little. For some reason my total views are stuck on 1K, but the numbers are creeping up. 16 days to go.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## cmstafford

Michael Parker said:


> My campaign is sinking a little. For some reason my total views are stuck on 1K, but the numbers are creeping up. 16 days to go.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


Mine did that, too, but if you hover over the number you can see the exact count. Took me a while to figure that out, but that's probably just me. 

Also, I can't wait to find out which of the slew of books that finished in the last couple days get picked!


----------



## bfleetwood

Emiliya said:


> Dear all,
> Today is the last day for Broken Chains.I got a few views from here. Not sure if they were nominations. Thank you very much for your support.
> I got a link where you can for free promote your book for free.I posted my book there yesterday and got 6 views from there. Use it and be a winner. Good luck to all of you.If you did not nominate Broken Chains please nominate it.I keep nominating those books whose campaign is ending just to help you out.
> 
> The link to bring traffic to your book
> http://www.ebookleaders.com/books/67
> The link to my book.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Stock

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Steve- Headtalker supported!
> 
> Kelly- I've seen wait times from 2 days to 15 and everything in between.
> 
> Nominated Ace Lone Wolf and two others from the list. Since we have 4 ending at the same time, and I can only nominate three, I'm not going to be specific. Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone!


It's a real nail biting experience!! Fortunately I have work and my kids to distract me for at least some of the time!!


----------



## Kelly Stock

speakmatt said:


> I found out in two days, on a Saturday night. It varies though.


Wow quick response!! That must have been a releif. There's quite a few books whose campaign ended on the same day (8 if I recall) so I imagine it'll take a bit of time.

Looking forward to reading Devil's Glen when it's released!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Emiliya said:


> Dear all,
> Today is the last day for Broken Chains.I got a few views from here. Not sure if they were nominations. Thank you very much for your support.
> I got a link where you can for free promote your book for free.I posted my book there yesterday and got 6 views from there. Use it and be a winner. Good luck to all of you.If you did not nominate Broken Chains please nominate it.I keep nominating those books whose campaign is ending just to help you out.
> 
> The link to bring traffic to your book
> http://www.ebookleaders.com/books/67
> The link to my book.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


Good luck, Emiliya! Great tip on ebookleaders, thank you for sharing


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Refilled my dance card with new noms! Good luck everyone


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michael Parker said:


> My campaign is sinking a little. For some reason my total views are stuck on 1K, but the numbers are creeping up. 16 days to go.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


Mid-campaign is the point at which a book is potential at its least visible, neither on the new list nor on the ending soon list. Unless you're hot and trending throughout the middle, your views almost certainly will drop. That's normal. They'll come up again when you hit the ending soon list.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kelly Stock said:


> Wow quick response!! That must have been a releif. There's quite a few books whose campaign ended on the same day (8 if I recall) so I imagine it'll take a bit of time.
> 
> Looking forward to reading Devil's Glen when it's released!


Two-day response is a great relief--if you get accepted. If not, you get the feeling the KU editors hated your book. That may not really be the case, but that is how it can seem. However, those of us who don't get accepted (at least the ones who keep commenting) generally believe the experience is worth it, whatever the outcome.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Kelly Stock said:


> Looking forward to reading Devil's Glen when it's released!


Thank you!!! I can't wait either lol.


----------



## RWhite7699

My nominations are The Golden Supremacy, The Killer Outside Me and Five Monkeys. My daughter has nominated Broken Chains for me. Good luck to all!


----------



## Emiliya

Thank you for good luck wishes. I am happy that today is the last day for Broken Chains.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y No more hard work in promotion .Hopefully I got enough nominations. I will keep promoting your books. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jon Kerr

Probably a silly question. But lots of references here to supported "headtalkers." I'm not familiar with that term except as the fundraising site. What am I missing?

BTW, now clean dance card and nominating top three books on list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow, what a rough old night. I got home from work last night and my stomach was rumbling like there was an earthquake going on down there. I went right to bed and then woke up about two am with horrible cramps.I crawled down the hallway to the bathroom, vomiting and other nasty stuff, through a trail of everything that I had eaten since university. Poor Belinda woke up and had to clean up behind me and then she woke every hour on the hour all night long whenever the gut-spasms hit me again.

It's either a flu or food poisoning and we're pretty sure that it was food poisoning. Some bad sausage, we're thinking. I just woke up at about 11am and am going to try a little toast and water. Belinda went to work but she's coming home shortly because she didn't get any sleep either.

I phoned into work sick for the day. I'm as weak as a stillborn kitten.

Hey, I can still swing a simile or two.


So let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
1 day left  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
1 day left  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
1 day left  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
2 days left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
5 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
5 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
8 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
9 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
10 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
11 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
11 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
12 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
12 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
15 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
15 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
17 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
22 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
22 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jon Kerr said:


> Probably a silly question. But lots of references here to supported "headtalkers." I'm not familiar with that term except as the fundraising site. What am I missing?


Here's a blog entry I wrote about headtalkers that might fill you in.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/11/using-headtalkerthunderclap-to-send-up-a-flare/


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> Two-day response is a great relief--if you get accepted. If not, you get the feeling the KU editors hated your book. That may not really be the case, but that is how it can seem. However, those of us who don't get accepted (at least the ones who keep commenting) generally believe the experience is worth it, whatever the outcome.


We do! (Sorry not been commenting much, but have been lurking and supporting campaigns!)

As a rejectee I think it was very much a worthwhile experience, and am planning to go again at some point!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Kerr

Steve Vernon said:


> Here's a blog entry I wrote about headtalkers that might fill you in.
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/11/using-headtalkerthunderclap-to-send-up-a-flare/


Thanks. I figured it out about five minutes after I posted. But appreciate the added info.!


----------



## Robertson

Steve Vernon said:


> Wow, what a rough old night.
> I phoned into work sick for the day. I'm as weak as a stillborn kitten.
> Happy scouting folks!


Sorry to hear that, Steve! Hope you're feeling much better after your day off and that you can eat something more interesting than toast.

I finally had empty slots and have nominated the top three. My wife did the next two.

Good luck to all the Scouts!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Aww, Steve!  So sorry to hear you are ill, and that sort of illness is the worst.  Get rest, get fluids, and feel better soon!


----------



## Emiliya

RWhite7699 said:


> My nominations are The Golden Supremacy, The Killer Outside Me and Five Monkeys. My daughter has nominated Broken Chains for me. Good luck to all!


Thank you very much for your nomination. Probably because Broken Chains is the 4th on the list the three ones that come before mine are getting nominated.


----------



## Emiliya

Robertson said:


> Sorry to hear that, Steve! Hope you're feeling much better after your day off and that you can eat something more interesting than toast.
> 
> I finally had empty slots and have nominated the top three. My wife did the next two.
> 
> Good luck to all the Scouts!


Hope you get better soon.


----------



## JPDavid

Four of our group are in their last day and I only have three nominations to give . Here's what I've decided to do: I've nominated three of the four, but I'm keeping the identity of the three to myself. It sounds a little mysterious to be doing it that way, but I guess it's appropriate since I write mysteries. Good luck to all four of you!
JP
Mind Game is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Got my nominations locked in and Headtalkers supported.

Good luck to all


----------



## AngryGames

So, for the first time ever I'm going to submit a novel to KS. But other than that decision, I have no real clue where to begin. Not sure about trying to read 549 pages of this thread to gain any insight... Time to put my googling skills to the test so I can be a team player.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

I wasn't too sure where to post this, but anyway...

I've been lurking (and nominating!) for a while and I'll be submitting my novel to scout in a couple of months (assuming I ever finish the editing). But anyway, today instead of writing I made myself a cover gif. I don't know what I could use it for (some kind of advertising maybe?) but it sure was fun to do. What do you all think


----------



## RWhite7699

JPDavid said:


> Four of our group are in their last day and I only have three nominations to give . Here's what I've decided to do: I've nominated three of the four, but I'm keeping the identity of the three to myself. It sounds a little mysterious to be doing it that way, but I guess it's appropriate since I write mysteries. Good luck to all four of you!
> JP
> Mind Game is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


Get a relative to nominate the fourth one for you. My daughter does it for me so I don't leave out anybody who follows our board.


----------



## JPDavid

RWhite7699 said:


> Get a relative to nominate the fourth one for you. My daughter does it for me so I don't leave out anybody who follows our board.


Good idea. I'll do exactly that!
JP


----------



## JPDavid

My Headtalker campaign was released into the wild today. Thanks to everyone who supported it.
JP
Mind Game on Kindle Scout https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## 39416

In case anyone doesn't know, Jan found another contest to enter your (if-it-gets-rejected-by-Scout) book in. free to enter, $25,000 prize and Amazon publication, just make sure you don't publish your book in KDP until after Feb 20.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031

http://www.thebookseller.com/news/amazon-launches-20000-kdp-prize-472661


----------



## Rfoster

Emiliya said:


> Dear all,
> Today is the last day for Broken Chains.I got a few views from here. Not sure if they were nominations. Thank you very much for your support.
> I got a link where you can for free promote your book for free.I posted my book there yesterday and got 6 views from there. Use it and be a winner. Good luck to all of you.If you did not nominate Broken Chains please nominate it.I keep nominating those books whose campaign is ending just to help you out.
> 
> The link to bring traffic to your book
> http://www.ebookleaders.com/books/67
> The link to my book.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


Thanks for the tip, good luck to you
Ron


----------



## lincolnjcole

loraininflorida said:


> In case anyone doesn't know, Jan found another contest to enter your (if-it-gets-rejected-by-Scout) book in. free to enter, $25,000 prize and Amazon publication, just make sure you don't publish your book in KDP until after Feb 20.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031
> 
> http://www.thebookseller.com/news/amazon-launches-20000-kdp-prize-472661


Nifty.


----------



## RWhite7699

loraininflorida said:


> In case anyone doesn't know, Jan found another contest to enter your (if-it-gets-rejected-by-Scout) book in. free to enter, $25,000 prize and Amazon publication, just make sure you don't publish your book in KDP until after Feb 20.
> 
> Is this open to everyone or is it limited to U.K. citizens?


----------



## 39416

I didn't see anything that only limited it to Brits (but forget it if you're in Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, South Sudan, Syria or Region of Crimea).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindle-eBooks-books/b/ref=s9_acss_bw_tm_KDP3_md2_w?ie=UTF8&node=12414786031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=MFF9NDR113FN91718WTY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=44e89e3c-dc6e-499e-a001-06b627138fba&pf_rd_i=12061299031


----------



## Kelly Stock

Bill Hiatt said:


> Two-day response is a great relief--if you get accepted. If not, you get the feeling the KU editors hated your book. That may not really be the case, but that is how it can seem. However, those of us who don't get accepted (at least the ones who keep commenting) generally believe the experience is worth it, whatever the outcome.


Hey Bill , now I know exactly what you mean having just received the notification that The Soul Guide hasn't been selected for publication. It is a real punch in the gut kinda feeling. Woke up at 6am having had a horrid nightmare, thought I'd check my emails and there it was, sitting there in my inbox. Now I get the distinct feeling it wasn't liked at all by KS team. I also got notice of redundancy yesterday at work, so all in all a crappy week! Still, I found you guys so every cloud &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so I am still trying to get over a sudden bout of what might either be food poisoning or a bad case of stomach flu - but I have received some really good news.

My Kindle Press novel Kelpie Dreams will be promoted via 100 Books for $1 each in the US marketplace, starting 2/1/2017 and running through 2/28/2017. All February long!
I'm hoping that will bring in just enough money to pay off the last of the advance.

The other good news is that Kindle has gone ahead and set my short story KELPIE CHRISTMAS to perma-free. 

**********

So let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
LAST DAY LEFT!  Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
LAST DAY LEFT!  Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
1 day left  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
4 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
4 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
7 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
8 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
9 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
10 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
10 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
11 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
11 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
14 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
14 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
16 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
21 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
21 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kelly Stock said:


> Hey Bill , now I know exactly what you mean having just received the notification that The Soul Guide hasn't been selected for publication. It is a real punch in the gut kinda feeling. Woke up at 6am having had a horrid nightmare, thought I'd check my emails and there it was, sitting there in my inbox. Now I get the distinct feeling it wasn't liked at all by KS team. I also got notice of redundancy yesterday at work, so all in all a crappy week! Still, I found you guys so every cloud &#128077;&#127995;


Just because the verdict came fast doesn't mean it wasn't in the running. The KS editors have all 30 days to read our books, I don't think they try to cram then in right after the campaign ends. Sorry you weren't picked. Most of us know how it feels. You can use the hubbub as a jump start to self publishing.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so I am still trying to get over a sudden bout of what might either be food poisoning or a bad case of stomach flu - but I have received some really good news.
> 
> My Kindle Press novel Kelpie Dreams will be promoted via 100 Books for $1 each in the US marketplace, starting 2/1/2017 and running through 2/28/2017. All February long!
> I'm hoping that will bring in just enough money to pay off the last of the advance.


Good for you, Steve! I love hearing KS success stories!

Feel better. Whether it's a bug or food poisoning, it should ease up before too long.


----------



## Emiliya

Hi everyone.
I thought campaign for Broken Chains is ended yesterday. But today is the last day. Hopefully nominations will keep coming.https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNVMFALWER5Y


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Kelly Stock said:


> Hey Bill , now I know exactly what you mean having just received the notification that The Soul Guide hasn't been selected for publication. It is a real punch in the gut kinda feeling. Woke up at 6am having had a horrid nightmare, thought I'd check my emails and there it was, sitting there in my inbox. Now I get the distinct feeling it wasn't liked at all by KS team. I also got notice of redundancy yesterday at work, so all in all a crappy week! Still, I found you guys so every cloud &#128077;&#127995;


Kelly, so sorry to hear the news! Here's hoping things get better soon, especially with work...


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so I am still trying to get over a sudden bout of what might either be food poisoning or a bad case of stomach flu - but I have received some really good news.
> 
> My Kindle Press novel Kelpie Dreams will be promoted via 100 Books for $1 each in the US marketplace, starting 2/1/2017 and running through 2/28/2017. All February long!
> I'm hoping that will bring in just enough money to pay off the last of the advance.
> 
> The other good news is that Kindle has gone ahead and set my short story KELPIE CHRISTMAS to perma-free.


Steve, Glad you are on the mend, and what great news! Another Scout author friend of mine did really, really well with the February promo last year, so that should definitely put a nice dent in your advance  The free story should make everything else even stickier. All around great book news.


----------



## Emiliya

LG O'Connor said:


> Kelly, so sorry to hear the news! Here's hoping things get better soon, especially with work...


Kelly I understand you.I am still waiting for answer but from previous rejections I know how it feels.You will make it next time.How long did they take to send you email?Was your book on Hot list?


----------



## Emiliya

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just because the verdict came fast doesn't mean it wasn't in the running. The KS editors have all 30 days to read our books, I don't think they try to cram then in right after the campaign ends. Sorry you weren't picked. Most of us know how it feels. You can use the hubbub as a jump start to self publishing.


Do not worry Bill you will get published.


----------



## Kelly Stock

Emiliya said:


> Kelly I understand you.I am still waiting for answer but from previous rejections I know how it feels.You will make it next time.How long did they take to send you email?Was your book on Hot list?


Hey Emiliya, my book's campaign finished on the 23rd Jan and they notified me of their decision this morning, so a pretty quick no!

If your interested, my campaign stats are as follows:
1.4k page views and 331 hours in Hot & Trending. I started off well In H&T for almost a full six days, then there was a real slump in the middle, but was back in H&T for the last eleven days of my campaign. Most external views came from Facebook and Twitter. 47% views from external and 53% from Kindle Scout, according to the stats.

I think, ultimately, however disappointing the decision has been, I am a new author (this is my first book) and this process has helped, at the very least, to get my work noticed. I will be self-publishing, and am currently updating my front cover design and tweaking the manuscript, so its the best it can be. I'm certainly going to make use of the publication date via the KS email as soon as its ready to go. One thing I have learnt is that a thick skin is a must (so far I have failed miserably at being tough) but as my mum always said, "If life gives you Lemons, make Lemonade," and that's what I intend to do!

All the best with your campaign.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Nominated the following:

The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin

Then signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
If Only by T.K. Chapin

Good luck to all six and those waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

loraininflorida said:


> I didn't see anything that only limited it to Brits (but forget it if you're in Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, South Sudan, Syria or Region of Crimea).
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindle-eBooks-books/b/ref=s9_acss_bw_tm_KDP3_md2_w?ie=UTF8&node=12414786031&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=MFF9NDR113FN91718WTY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=44e89e3c-dc6e-499e-a001-06b627138fba&pf_rd_i=12061299031


In fact, there is a note about the winner's country of origin being announced, so it definitely isn't limited to Brits.

It looks like a test of the old ABNA concept, but the process is less elaborate. The "Sponsor" makes all the decisions, without the use of any outside readers at any stage. That part is OK with me, though the commercial viability criterion is somewhat concerning. Essentially, it seems to mean Amazon will probably pick books that are already selling well, have good reviews, etc. That effectively limits the grand prize to people who already have a fan base. That said, Amazon leaves itself latitude to do whatever it wants, just as it does in KS. The prize is big, and the contract is presumably with one of the Amazon imprints (all formats are involved, not just electronic).

I don't think I'll have a book out in the right time frame, but if I did I'd enter.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kelly Stock said:


> Now I get the distinct feeling it wasn't liked at all by KS team. I also got notice of redundancy yesterday at work, so all in all a crappy week! Still, I found you guys so every cloud &#128077;&#127995;


I should emphasize that's how I _felt_, not necessarily what the reality was. As Julianne suggests, we don't really know what their process is. We assume waiting longer means the book is getting more consideration, but it could also have something to do with the order in which the books are considered. The bottom line is that we really have no clue what they're doing.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Emiliya said:


> Do not worry Bill you will get published.


Thanks for the encouragement! I didn't mean to imply I was still feeling down. That passed quickly.

I think in part because of the Scout exposure, my rejected book is now my bestseller. It came out in early November and is still going strong now, though it slowed a bit after the intro price ended and a little more around the inauguration. To give you an idea, it currently has 250 copies sold this month in the US alone (just a little under ten a day), and 256,173 KENP (equivalent to about 509 full reads). December had a lower KENP total (about 423 full reads) and 450 sales (some of them under the intro price). November was 284 sales and about 74 full reads.

By contrast, my second bestselling title has 28 sales (around what it gets every month) and 12,955 borrows (about 27 full reads).

I would have been thrilled to get published by Kindle Press, but clearly there is life after Scout. I attribute at least some of the increased sales to the Scout process and will definitely try it again. I'm the furthest thing from being discouraged.


----------



## lauramg_1406

While I don't have the backlist quite like Bill does (and haven't done nearly as well!) Its safe to say I feel I gained loads from my KS experience. And honestly, I think the biggest indicator of how positively we think about it, is that most of us would be willing to give it another go!

Also, if you've had a no from KS (more fool them!) then you can journey over to the other thread for more in life after KS!

We also have a fb group going: https://www.facebook.com/groups/873131669496666/


----------



## msknyc

I just got notice that my Kindle Scout campaign goes live midnight January 28th! I didn't think I'd be nervous. But I'm already nervous. lol

I didn't expect it to go live late at night. I'm assuming most people are already in bed or dancing their Friday night away at that time.  Anyone here with experience - did you start promoting the minute the campaign went live or did you wait? Maybe I'm overthinking this already.


Sean


----------



## AnnMPratley

Kelly Stock said:


> Woke up at 6am having had a horrid nightmare, thought I'd check my emails and there it was, sitting there in my inbox. Now I get the distinct feeling it wasn't liked at all by KS team. I also got notice of redundancy yesterday at work, so all in all a crappy week! Still, I found you guys so every cloud &#128077;&#127995;


Keep smiling, Kelly. Sorry to hear about your redundancy (could that mean more time to enjoy writing though?). Don't feel too bad about KS rejection. I've had four of their rejection emails and my books (including the sadly rejected ones) all do fine enough for me to be happy with day to day stats of download numbers on Amazon and the other retailers they are all slowly venturing out to over time. Running a campaign in KS always brings notice to past books so it's as much an opportunity to get free coverage for your previous work as anything else. And after my fourth rejection I finally had thick enough skin to submit one of my yet-unpublished books to a real publisher. Before that I'd been too scared to as I hate rejection. I can't put my finger on why exactly, but suddenly getting rejected just doesn't seem that scary anymore. I must be getting well practised in that side of things! Thanks KS for hardening me up! 

Hang in there and I hope your work/living situation is okay. Don't be sad about KS for too long though. Face that keyboard again and get on with the next one. You'll feel better for it. Remember that a KS rejection just doesn't mean that no-one will buy or like your book. They are publishers and choose books that fit what they want to publish. Just like any other publisher would. The main difference might be that decades ago we would have sent out dozens of copies of manuscripts to dozens of publishers - and got dozens of rejections. And that definitely would make me cry! I really don't know how writers of times past could handle rejection on that scale!!

Keep smiling. Be proud. You wrote an entire book and people will enjoy it. You just need to get on and get it out there.


----------



## lincolnjcole

msknyc said:


> I just got notice that my Kindle Scout campaign goes live midnight January 28th! I didn't think I'd be nervous. But I'm already nervous. lol
> 
> I didn't expect it to go live late at night. I'm assuming most people are already in bed or dancing their Friday night away at that time.  Anyone here with experience - did you start promoting the minute the campaign went live or did you wait? Maybe I'm overthinking this already.
> 
> Sean


Haha don't worry about it, at least not yet! take things slow and just let them play out how they will. Things will go great!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> The main difference might be that decades ago we would have sent out dozens of copies of manuscripts to dozens of publishers - and got dozens of rejections. And that definitely would make me cry! I really don't know how writers of times past could handle rejection on that scale!!


As someone who accumulated stacks of rejections in the 90's and 2000's, I can say that it was pretty rough. I finally got to the point where I couldn't take it anymore. I even quit writing for a couple of years.

Anyway, I think in this business you have to develop a belief in yourself. Keep pushing on, keep writing, work on putting out the best story you possibly can. If you're happy with what you wrote, there's value in that.



> I think in part because of the Scout exposure, my rejected book is now my bestseller. It came out in early November and is still going strong now, though it slowed a bit after the intro price ended and a little more around the inauguration. To give you an idea, it currently has 250 copies sold this month in the US alone (just a little under ten a day), and 256,173 KENP (equivalent to about 509 full reads). December had a lower KENP total (about 423 full reads) and 450 sales (some of them under the intro price). November was 284 sales and about 74 full reads.
> 
> By contrast, my second bestselling title has 28 sales (around what it gets every month) and 12,955 borrows (about 27 full reads).


First of all, Bill, congrats on the numbers. I hope to have those some day. How do you launch your new books? What's your strategy?


----------



## Kelly Stock

AnnMPratley said:


> Keep smiling, Kelly. Sorry to hear about your redundancy (could that mean more time to enjoy writing though?). Don't feel too bad about KS rejection.


Thanks Ann I appreciate you taking the time to cheer me up! You're absolutely right about the redundancy situation, it certainly gives me some space to write, even if it's only a couple months, that will certainly help to get book two well underway. The Soul Guide is my first book so I have a lot to learn when it comes to publishing / marketing my book. That's my next hurdle for sure.


----------



## Kelly Stock

Bill Hiatt said:


> I should emphasize that's how I _felt_, not necessarily what the reality was. As Julianne suggests, we don't really know what their process is. We assume waiting longer means the book is getting more consideration, but it could also have something to do with the order in which the books are considered. The bottom line is that we really have no clue what they're doing.


Bill, you're absolutely right we don't have any idea of their processes. I must admit I would've loved a bit of feedback from the KS team, other than the standard no. Though, of course it's rare to get feedback from publishers at the best of times!


----------



## Emiliya

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I didn't mean to imply I was still feeling down. That passed quickly.
> 
> I think in part because of the Scout exposure, my rejected book is now my bestseller. It came out in early November and is still going strong now, though it slowed a bit after the intro price ended and a little more around the inauguration. To give you an idea, it currently has 250 copies sold this month in the US alone (just a little under ten a day), and 256,173 KENP (equivalent to about 509 full reads). December had a lower KENP total (about 423 full reads) and 450 sales (some of them under the intro price). November was 284 sales and about 74 full reads.
> 
> By contrast, my second bestselling title has 28 sales (around what it gets every month) and 12,955 borrows (about 27 full reads).
> 
> I would have been thrilled to get published by Kindle Press, but clearly there is life after Scout. I attribute at least some of the increased sales to the Scout process and will definitely try it again. I'm the furthest thing from being discouraged.
> it is a good news that you are published and in good spirits. Did you self publish? I got many rejections from literary agents and also got contracts from vanity publishers. One kept calling Add to dictionary I did not publish with them. However being rejected is not a good feeling especially when book has good reviews.


----------



## Emiliya

That's was too quick. I am wondering if they are reading our books while we are promoting them. Your results show that being on Hot list does not matter. They probably chose based not only on Hot list or page views but as well what they like. Do not be too much upset.This is not end of the world. There are many publishers who accept manuscripts without literary agents.You can also self publish and see what happens.
All the best with your campaign.
[/quote]


----------



## C. J. Sears

Sorry to hear about the recent books that weren't selected. Obviously KS is far from a sure thing, but it was worth a shot. Echoing other remarks, come join everyone in the KS Alumni thread.

Nominated:

_Broken Chains
Golden Supremacy
The Killer Outside Me_


----------



## Matthew Speak

Kelly Stock said:


> Hey Bill , now I know exactly what you mean having just received the notification that The Soul Guide hasn't been selected for publication. It is a real punch in the gut kinda feeling. Woke up at 6am having had a horrid nightmare, thought I'd check my emails and there it was, sitting there in my inbox. Now I get the distinct feeling it wasn't liked at all by KS team. I also got notice of redundancy yesterday at work, so all in all a crappy week! Still, I found you guys so every cloud &#128077;&#127995;


I was so sorry to get the email this morning! Hang in there and I can't wait to read The Soul Guide when it comes out. I believe you'll do well with it. And P.S. I love the cover!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Eric T Knight said:


> As someone who accumulated stacks of rejections in the 90's and 2000's, I can say that it was pretty rough. I finally got to the point where I couldn't take it anymore. I even quit writing for a couple of years.
> 
> Anyway, I think in this business you have to develop a belief in yourself. Keep pushing on, keep writing, work on putting out the best story you possibly can. If you're happy with what you wrote, there's value in that.
> 
> First of all, Bill, congrats on the numbers. I hope to have those some day. How do you launch your new books? What's your strategy?


The first thirty days are crucial, because the book is at its most visible. Keeping it visible relies on getting a high enough ranking to be blessed by the algorithms.

Here's what I did in a nutshell. More details are available on the "life after KS" thread that is so often alluded to. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

I didn't do a preorder, though some people have reported success with that. I did set an intro $.99 price, notified my nominators, and booked every promo that would take a new release and had an available slot some time in the six weeks following my release. Note that some of those require a previous book that meets certain requirements to feature a new release. Others will do it regardless. I was actually shooting for a month, but there were a couple of outliers I wanted to pick up.

Once the promos started rolling, I seldom went more than three days without one, and on some occasions I had several consecutive days in a row. There also occasions on which I had multiple promos on the same day, but I tried to avoid that. That does give you a bigger spike on that day, but it also makes it harder to tell how effective each promo is, and the algorithm seems to favor consistent sales over peaks and valleys model.

The combination of the initial post-Scout momentum plus the promos got me to the thirty day cliff at a rank of about 4000 on the paid list. When I upped the price, sales did decline, but the algorithm seems to favor higher prices, so at one point I was nearly 2000. Only in the last few days have I dropped below 5000. That's been enough visibility to keep the sales coming in., even without promos continuing.

Whatever one thinks of KU in general, I think it's wise to open with a book in KU. A lot of customers are more willing to borrow than buy, particularly when the intro price disappears, and a borrow counts the same as a buy for ranking purposes. Note that my sales have gradually diminished, though the KENP results are still increasing.

I will also mention that a cross-promotional anthology I was in shortly before the book came out because the anthology was popular in some of the international markets. The new release opened stronger in those markets than any of my other books have. I even cracked markets I've had no luck in before, and sales and borrows are still going strong in Australia. KS exposure may also have helped internationally. Most of the promos primarily targeted the US market.

As I mentioned, my notes on specific promoters are available in another thread.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Emiliya said:


> it is a good news that you are published and in good spirits. Did you self publish? I got many rejections from literary agents and also got contracts from vanity publishers. One kept calling Add to dictionary I did not publish with them. However being rejected is not a good feeling especially when book has good reviews.


Yes, I self-published. I explored the traditional route, but it looked as if most of the publishers I might reasonably expect to get published with were small publishers. I looked at their current titles, which for the most part weren't doing any better than my earlier self-published books. I figured I might as well keep the higher royalties from KDP if the publishers weren't going to get me a sales boost. I also observed that a lot of them seem to leave marketing to the author. The one thing we indies can't easily contract out is marketing, so a publisher with good marketing capability would be worth having, but one without that--not so much. The major publishers I'd generally need an agent for, and agents aren't that easy to come by either.


----------



## TheWriter

Mark Wakely said:


> Nominated the following:
> 
> The Golden Supremacy by Anne M. Pratley
> The Killer Outside Me by Stephen Woodfin
> Five Monkeys by Kieran Galvin
> 
> Then signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> Broken Chains by Emiliya Ahmadova
> Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
> If Only by T.K. Chapin
> 
> Good luck to all six and those waiting in KS limbo.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the nomination on If Only!


----------



## RWhite7699

Just filled my nom slots with Necrospect, If Only, and Scot Free in Hollywood. Good luck to all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Friday and I slept the night through without any sort of an incident. Sadly, now my wife has got this bug - so I guess that it wasn't food poisoning. Must have been a flu or a virus of some sort.

So let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Necrospect: Chronicles of the Wizard-Detective by J.B. Markes
3 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
3 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
6 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
7 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
8 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
9 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
9 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
10 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
10 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
13 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
13 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
15 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
20 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
20 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

New noms made for today!


----------



## TheWriter

RWhite7699 said:


> Just filled my nom slots with Necrospect, If Only, and Scot Free in Hollywood. Good luck to all.


Thank you!


----------



## cmstafford

Top three nominated! Good luck, everyone


----------



## Robertson

RWhite7699 said:


> Just filled my nom slots with Necrospect, If Only, and Scot Free in Hollywood. Good luck to all.


Thank you, thank you!

I'm also nominating as my slots become available.


----------



## Robertson

cmstafford said:


> Top three nominated! Good luck, everyone


Thanks for supporting "Scot Free"!

Ditto for the good luck and nominating the top three. We're all in this together ...

Robertson


----------



## Rfoster

Top three nominated! good luck and mine is moving closer


----------



## Eric T Knight

Nominated Necrospect. Best of luck!

Thanks so much for the info on launches, Bill. I'm going to incorporate a lot of that into my launch.


----------



## lisannalangston

I have only been nominating from this list so I have nominated the books ending in a few days. Keep going everyone.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those starting the waiting game!


----------



## Robertson

Many thanks, Ron, Lis Anna and Julianne!

I look forward to reciprocating when the time comes.

Also, a big thank you to anyone else who has nominated "Scot Free in Hollywood" without actually saying so.  I see some KBoards referring URLs in my stats.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Top three nominated! Good luck everyone!


----------



## 39416

I'm wondering if Amazon's new Storyteller2017 contest bodes very well for Scout. It definitely encroaches into Scout's territory. I mean, authors interested in winning a publishing contract with Amazon, come May, if they have an unpubished novel will be choosing between submitting it to Scout for a chance of winning $1500, or, submitting it to Storyteller for a chance of winning $25,000. Amazon has to know they are not going to choose Scout.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

loraininflorida said:


> I'm wondering if Amazon's new Storyteller2017 contest bodes very well for Scout. It definitely encroaches into Scout's territory. I mean, authors interested in winning a publishing contract with Amazon, come May, if they have an unpubished novel will be choosing between submitting it to Scout for a chance of winning $1500, or, submitting it to Storyteller for a chance of winning $25,000. Amazon has to know they are not going to choose Scout.


Interesting thought - though of course the odds of being chosen are much greater through Kindle Scout.


----------



## MWhateley

Still here, just long hours on the road with no signal. Nominated the top three. Best of luck chaps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Feeling a little stronger today. Everybody I know keeps telling me that I had the noro-virus. In fact, I keep getting corrected by some folks whenever I call it the flu. I suppose a writer REALLY ought to be more careful with how he bandies words around - but I've always had a hard time telling the difference between a flu and a cold - let alone whether my sick bug is a Viking or not.

That is what noro-virus means, isn't it? That the sick bug came from Norway - and wears horns on its head?


Let's get to that daily list before I get any goofier, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
2 days left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
5 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
6 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
7 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
8 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
8 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
9 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
9 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
12 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
12 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
14 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
19 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
19 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
29 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Robertson

Lexi Revellian said:


> Interesting thought - though of course the odds of being chosen are much greater through Kindle Scout.


Exactly! Also, KS has occasionally picked up a book _despite_ unimpressive H&T performance, whereas the Storyteller criteria strike me as much more of a popularity contest. I think it would favour authors with a strong fan base and established track record.


----------



## Kay7979

I've nominated the top three. There have been a lot of interesting books lately. Good luck! And My sympathies to those who received word that their books were not selected.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I need help. I'm preparing to submit another book through Kindle Scout February 1st (Urban Fantasy/a little romance/mystery). I'm looking for that 45 character tagline to grab the reader's attention. I did a Facebook poll, but these three all came up with similar votes. Any ideas? (Since you all lamented over yours recently.) (You can vote here: https://fans.vote/vote/ACnzWydCmdU/joynell-schultz/which-novel-one-liner-grabs-your-attention or just comment on the thread.)

Angels, Vampires & Impossible Miracles
She wants wings. He wants to be left alone.
Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels.

Here's the cover:


----------



## msknyc

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha don't worry about it, at least not yet! take things slow and just let them play out how they will. Things will go great!


Thanks Lincoln! I really enjoyed reading your book - it's been super helpful!

One thing that's been odd is Books Butterfly. They don't respond to my emails. Anyway...for now I'm doing it on my own and seeing how it goes!

Here's my campaign if anyone is interested in checking it out (and nominating). My book is called "The Atlantis Twins". It's a suspense/thriller...

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/U4LRHVD5ZCEI


----------



## Carey Lewis

msknyc said:


> Thanks Lincoln! I really enjoyed reading your book - it's been super helpful!
> 
> One thing that's been odd is Books Butterfly. They don't respond to my emails. Anyway...for now I'm doing it on my own and seeing how it goes!
> 
> Here's my campaign if anyone is interested in checking it out (and nominating). My book is called "The Atlantis Twins". It's a suspense/thriller...
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/U4LRHVD5ZCEI


There was a thread not too long ago on KBoards about the dude running Butterfly. Some say he's lost his marbles, just snapped, others say he's fine. From what I remember, it's about 50/50 for the customer now to be satisfied. FWIW, I'd stay away.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> Interesting thought - though of course the odds of being chosen are much greater through Kindle Scout.


Yes, anything that narrows down to one grand prize publishing contract is great for the one person who gets it, but lousy for everyone else. I'm not saying I'd never try it, but Scout, even though the rewards are less, is much more likely to produce a positive result.

Actually, I just reread the ads and the T & C, and this isn't really like ABNA at all. Nor is it likely to compete with Scout. The two aren't mutually exclusive, unless someone gets a KP contract out of Scout.

I saw a Seattle Times article describing Storyteller as a way to attract people to self-publishing--which didn't make sense if the grand prize was a publishing contract. That's why I reread. The grand prize winner gets a publishing contract--for translated editions only. The English language edition remains self-published. Amazon guarantees at least one translation (ebook and print) and may, at its discretion, do more. The writer gets a 20,000 pound prize, and the still self-published English language edition gets a marketing package (details at Amazon's sole discretion).

Someone could enter Scout, and then, if not selected by Scout, publish by the closing date in May and enter Storyteller. We should probably view Storyteller as a supplement, not a replacement. Amazon has already done similar things in Germany and France, and they must have worked well, since A is expanding to UK.

Two things I notice that are, if not red flags, at least pink ones. First, there is no reference to easy rights reversion, as there is with Scout, though that makes sense since Amazon is paying for the translation(s). Second, and a bigger concern, it appears the author gives Amazon all rights in languages other than English, though it commits to translating in only one language. That wouldn't make much difference to most of us, but to someone who hopes to attract the interest of international publishers, it's worth noting. Someone with a low cost way to get good translations or good contacts with international publishers should definitely check the details. In such a case, it may not be worth tying all international rights just to get one free translation. Oh, and the royalties on the translations aren't advertised, at least not that I can see. Is the prize really an advance, in which case it will be a long, long time before most of us would make any royalties anyway?

Looked at in this way, as long as you don't have a high likelihood of someone else buying your international rights, it still looks like a worthwhile thing to enter, and there isn't a huge downside except as noted. For most indies the prize would be more than enough to offset that downside, and there would be lots of exposure, as well as the ability to say you've been trad published.


----------



## Goldpencil

Hi guys, greetings to you all. I've got a book in Kindle scout which I would like for you to check out. It's over here https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DC8OMK80D9IW

Thank you for your time


----------



## JPDavid

I've nominated If Only by T.K. Chapin and Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait.
Good luck to you both!
JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve- I also grew up in a land where stomach viruses and influenza were called the same thing, and some people still don't understand the difference.  I've started calling it "flu" and "stomach flu" to differentiate.  Whatever you call it, glad you are getting well!

Joynell- I think I like the first one best for a one liner.  It's nice and clear.  The second one is too mysterious to interest me, and the third seems a little blase.

Carey- thanks for the info on Booksbutterfly, I think I'll stay clear.  There are too many options out there to go with a dicey one.

Bill- thanks for doing all the detective work on Storyteller.  I think Scout is a better fit for me, and having that info you looked into helped me figure things out.

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for everyone.  I submit my next book to Scout on the 30th.


----------



## Robertson

Grateful thanks to Lincoln Cole, Michael Whateley, Kay Ling and JP David for nominating "Scot Free in Hollywood".

Hope your wife is feeling better, Steve (and yourself, of course!)

Cheers,

Robertson


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

update for me on _Camera Obscura_, I still haven't gotten a response. Unfortunately the stress has made me chew off my nails, hopefully I get good news soon. I'm still nominating the top 3 and want to wish the best of luck to everyone still campaigning or waiting to hear back. Hopefully those of you who didn't get selected end up with success all the same.


----------



## TheWriter

JPDavid said:


> I've nominated If Only by T.K. Chapin and Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait.
> Good luck to you both!
> JP
> _Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


Thanks!!


----------



## RWhite7699

Just added Terabithia to my noms. Good luck to all.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ChrissyQuinn said:


> update for me on _Camera Obscura_, I still haven't gotten a response. Unfortunately the stress has made me chew off my nails, hopefully I get good news soon. I'm still nominating the top 3 and want to wish the best of luck to everyone still campaigning or waiting to hear back. Hopefully those of you who didn't get selected end up with success all the same.


Fingers crossed for Camera Obscura. Good looking book and great campaign.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Joynell Schultz said:


> I need help. I'm preparing to submit another book through Kindle Scout February 1st (Urban Fantasy/a little romance/mystery). I'm looking for that 45 character tagline to grab the reader's attention. I did a Facebook poll, but these three all came up with similar votes. Any ideas? (Since you all lamented over yours recently.) (You can vote here: https://fans.vote/vote/ACnzWydCmdU/joynell-schultz/which-novel-one-liner-grabs-your-attention or just comment on the thread.)
> 
> Angels, Vampires & Impossible Miracles
> She wants wings. He wants to be left alone.
> Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels.


Joynell - Great cover! Think of your one-liner as what's called a 'logline.' It should be intriguing, enticing. #2 reads best. I voted for that one  as a reader, that's the only that even remotely pulled me in as a non-friend, non-fan, basically, someone who doesn't have any vested interest in voting for you. As long as the writing sample matches the quality of the logline, I'd vote for it unprompted. Just my opinion


----------



## Joynell Schultz

LG O'Connor said:


> Joynell - Great cover! Think of your one-liner as what's called a 'logline.' It should be intriguing, enticing. #2 reads best. I voted for that one  as a reader, that's the only that even remotely pulled me in as a non-friend, non-fan, basically, someone who doesn't have any vested interest in voting for you. As long as the writing sample matches the quality of the logline, I'd vote for it unprompted. Just my opinion


I'm so happy you like the cover. I did it myself and am glad it turned out okay. I actually have an alternative cover that fits more with the Urban Fantasy genre, but I like the red winged one better (along with nearly everyone I polled.) Logline #2 is currently tied for the lead...we'll see what happens.



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Joynell- I think I like the first one best for a one liner. It's nice and clear. The second one is too mysterious to interest me, and the third seems a little blase.


Thanks for the feedback! Logline #1 & #2 are tied...we'll see what happens. I love the explanation as to why you like it, that's really helpful.



ChrissyQuinn said:


> update for me on _Camera Obscura_, I still haven't gotten a response. Unfortunately the stress has made me chew off my nails, hopefully I get good news soon. I'm still nominating the top 3 and want to wish the best of luck to everyone still campaigning or waiting to hear back. Hopefully those of you who didn't get selected end up with success all the same.


Argh! There's no rhyme or reason behind how KS does it. I wish you luck!


----------



## lauramg_1406

I don't envy you the cover decision Joynell! I love the red wings, it's a gorgeous cover, but the UF style on might work better in the long run! But I'm hoping you don't have to switch them!

For anyone not on the KS Alumni group - I'm organising a new writing project, that's mostly fun, with an added cross-promo bonus. Basically each author starts with the same title ("Hidden" - thanks to Joynell for making that call while I dithered!) and then writes something (between 5,000 and 20,000 words) in whatever genre they want.

Each author maintains complete control over their work (cover, price, distribution etc) and I'd hope to start publishing October/November time (with links to other participants offerings in the back matter).

I started a thread for it here if anyone is interested! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,247110.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Joynell Schultz said:


> I need help. I'm preparing to submit another book through Kindle Scout February 1st (Urban Fantasy/a little romance/mystery). I'm looking for that 45 character tagline to grab the reader's attention. I did a Facebook poll, but these three all came up with similar votes. Any ideas? (Since you all lamented over yours recently.) (You can vote here: https://fans.vote/vote/ACnzWydCmdU/joynell-schultz/which-novel-one-liner-grabs-your-attention or just comment on the thread.)
> 
> Angels, Vampires & Impossible Miracles
> She wants wings. He wants to be left alone.
> Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels.
> 
> Here's the cover:


I voted for the third line "Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels."

The way I see it, those six words, with those two beautifully powerful nouns paint a VERY strong picture. Right off the bat I know we've got vampires and angels. That's the cast. It paints a very clear picture. The only thing I might have added is WHAT they are doing with each other. Such as (maybe) "Vampires aren't perfect lovers. Neither are angels."

I liked the second line - but I felt that pronoun "he" was just a little too weak and vague. Maybe change it to "She wants wings. He wants to be left alone - in his coffin."

The first line sounded more like a title than a tagline.

Just my opinion, mind you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I might be heading back to work tonight for an evening shift. Still trying to figure out if I am strong enough.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  If Only by T.K. Chapin
1 day left  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
4 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
5 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
6 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
7 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
7 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
8 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
8 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
11 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
11 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
13 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
18 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
18 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
28 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
29 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Goldpencil

Hi guys, i nominated if only by tk chapin and mind game. I'd be doing myself a disservice if I didn't also mention that I've placed my book up for nomination. Thank you for your time. You can read the excerpt here
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DC8OMK80D9IW


----------



## msknyc

Joynell Schultz said:


> I need help. I'm preparing to submit another book through Kindle Scout February 1st (Urban Fantasy/a little romance/mystery). I'm looking for that 45 character tagline to grab the reader's attention. I did a Facebook poll, but these three all came up with similar votes. Any ideas? (Since you all lamented over yours recently.) (You can vote here: https://fans.vote/vote/ACnzWydCmdU/joynell-schultz/which-novel-one-liner-grabs-your-attention or just comment on the thread.)
> 
> Angels, Vampires & Impossible Miracles
> She wants wings. He wants to be left alone.
> Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels.
> 
> Here's the cover:


Hi - I found #3 to be the most intriguing.


----------



## Emma Lindsay

Hi all, so lovely to be able to read your comments here about Kindle Scout. It is very hard to know how to run a successful campaign. I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. Fingers Crossed. I read last night, just before my campaign came out, that Young-Adult doesn't do well on _Scout_ so I'm a little deflated but will keep trucking anyway. My book is here if anyone has any advice.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3K3WJ3QC2E980

Thanks
Emma


----------



## lauramg_1406

Emma Lindsay said:


> Hi all, so lovely to be able to read your comments here about Kindle Scout. It is very hard to know how to run a successful campaign. I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. Fingers Crossed. I read last night, just before my campaign came out, that Young-Adult doesn't do well on _Scout_ so I'm a little deflated but will keep trucking anyway. My book is here if anyone has any advice.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3K3WJ3QC2E980
> 
> Thanks
> Emma


Hi Emma! *waves* I wouldn't worry about what they do/don't say does well on KS...those editors have a mind of their own! They pick what they want regardless, so you've as good a chance as anyone


----------



## lauramg_1406

Emma Lindsay said:


> Hi all, so lovely to be able to read your comments here about Kindle Scout. It is very hard to know how to run a successful campaign. I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. Fingers Crossed. I read last night, just before my campaign came out, that Young-Adult doesn't do well on _Scout_ so I'm a little deflated but will keep trucking anyway. My book is here if anyone has any advice.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3K3WJ3QC2E980
> 
> Thanks
> Emma


p.s. just opened your link to save your book to nominate later...already saved it!


----------



## Jon Kerr

msknyc said:


> Hi - I found #3 to be the most intriguing.


Agreed here. That would grab me more than the first two. Good luck.
Good luck also to: If Only by T.K. Chapin
Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait You got my nominations!


----------



## Robertson

Thanks for your support, Jon!

"Scot Free" finally made it to the H&T, and you guys were a BIG part of that. By Day 10 I had run out of contacts to ask and have done very little promotion apart from a couple of FB and Twitter posts.

*Thanks everyone, YOU ROCK!*

Robertson


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Hey everyone! Just found this forum and I'm so glad I did! I just submitted my own book for Kindle Scout (my first ever novel) and am just waiting to hear back now.

I currently have Scott Free and I am Sleepless nominated. Hope you guys win!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

lauramg_1406 said:


> I don't envy you the cover decision Joynell! I love the red wings, it's a gorgeous cover, but the UF style on might work better in the long run! But I'm hoping you don't have to switch them!


Yeah, that's one of the reasons KS is appealing. I can test out this cover, if I don't get votes, I know to publish with the other one. What a great way to do a test.



Steve Vernon said:


> I voted for the third line "Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels."
> 
> I liked the second line - but I felt that pronoun "he" was just a little too weak and vague. Maybe change it to "She wants wings. He wants to be left alone - in his coffin."


Thanks for the insight! It's really helpful. What's super tough is trying to condense a 80K novel down into a 45 CHARACTER hook. For me, it seems impossible.



msknyc said:


> Hi - I found #3 to be the most intriguing.





Jon Kerr said:


> Agreed here. That would grab me more than the first two. Good luck.


Thank you both!


----------



## Tom Swyers

I liked this one:


She wants wings. He wants to be left alone.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Joynell Schultz said:


> Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels.


This one is definitely my favorite! It feel it shows what your book is about a lot better than the other two.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Joynell Schultz said:


> I need help. I'm preparing to submit another book through Kindle Scout February 1st (Urban Fantasy/a little romance/mystery). I'm looking for that 45 character tagline to grab the reader's attention. I did a Facebook poll, but these three all came up with similar votes. Any ideas? (Since you all lamented over yours recently.) (You can vote here: https://fans.vote/vote/ACnzWydCmdU/joynell-schultz/which-novel-one-liner-grabs-your-attention or just comment on the thread.)
> 
> Angels, Vampires & Impossible Miracles
> She wants wings. He wants to be left alone.
> Vampires aren't perfect. Neither are angels.
> 
> Here's the cover:


Nice. I voted, good luck!


----------



## Walt Mussell

I'd go with Vampires aren't Perfect. Neither are Angels.


----------



## Emma Lindsay

lauramg_1406 said:


> Hi Emma! *waves* I wouldn't worry about what they do/don't say does well on KS...those editors have a mind of their own! They pick what they want regardless, so you've as good a chance as anyone


Thanks lauramg_1408! *waves back* 
I'm feeling better about it. So glad there is a community here of people all going through this process or familiar with it.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Walt Mussell said:


> I'd go with Vampires aren't Perfect. Neither are Angels.





ASDeMatteis said:


> This one is definitely my favorite! It feel it shows what your book is about a lot better than the other two.





Tom Swyers said:


> I liked this one:
> 
> She wants wings. He wants to be left alone.





lincolnjcole said:


> Nice. I voted, good luck!


Awesome, awesome, awesome. I tallied my votes from everywhere...and the winner..."Vampires aren't perfect; neither are angels." One less thing on my prep list makes me soooooooo happy.  Thank you everyone for your help. (Sorry to hijack this thread)

Lincoln-I gave your KS Guide Book a plug on my blog (way at the bottom, I don't know if it'll help at all.) Preparing for Kindle Scout (Again!) https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/01/29/preparing-for-kindle-scout-again/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I stayed home Sunday at my wife's insistence. I am still pretty tired but am heading to work this evening for a short evening shift.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  If Only by T.K. Chapin
LAST DAY LEFT!  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
3 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
4 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
5 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
6 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
6 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
7 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
7 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
10 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
10 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
12 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
17 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
17 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
27 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
28 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Rfoster

I haven't seen many posting their stats, is this encouraged or discouraged? Personally it wouldn't bother me to post my results high or low if its helping others to be less panicky. Or on the other hand is it what happens on the boards stays in the boards? My book https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns sits in the dystopia and post apocalyptic genre, but they didn't also list me in the thriller niche for some reason. I think a book can be many things sometimes and i was trying too get on a few of the lists, why they chose literary as first off i have no idea because it only appears in science fiction. Anyway i start the fun part now as i move up to the end of the race. This board is really great and i am very proud of authors taking time to come together and network like this, kudos to all and particularly to the ones that keep this thread going.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

What kind of stats do you get when your campaign goes live? Do you get to see how many nominations you've received?


----------



## lisannalangston

lisannalangston said:


> Yes, you can see your personal stats throughout the entire campaign but not the nominations. That remains a mystery.
> 
> I will post my full stats when my campaign ends to give people an idea of what goes into selection.


----------



## lauramg_1406

ASDeMatteis said:


> What kind of stats do you get when your campaign goes live? Do you get to see how many nominations you've received?


No, you get how many page views you get. External vs internal traffic breakdown and where the external traffic came from. Oh and hot & trending hours.

You don't ever get to see nomination numbers, it's probably better that way!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmstafford

lauramg_1406 said:


> No, you get how many page views you get. External vs internal traffic breakdown and where the external traffic came from. Oh and hot & trending hours.
> 
> You don't ever get to see nomination numbers, it's probably better that way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


That's what I thought, but I swear somewhere in my research I read a couple people knew their nomination numbers. Maybe they told people in the beginning? Or maybe they got them confused for views.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Ah okay that should still be interesting to see. Is getting on the hot and trending list based on views then? 

Also, do you get to see like an average of the answers that people give to that small survey after nominating?

Just got the email that my campaign is launching February 1st  so excited!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

If Only by T.K. Chapin
Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## TheWriter

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> If Only by T.K. Chapin
> Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
> Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark!

Here are my stats since someone asked (I'm on my last and final day). Not shown: 52% Traffic from Kindle Scout/ 48% External. Top Hits From: 918 Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.), 163 Facebook


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! If Only by T.K. Chapin
> LAST DAY LEFT! Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait


Nominated. Best of luck!

Nice numbers there, TheWriter. I don't remember mine exactly, but they were a fraction of that. Pat yourself on the back, eh?


----------



## Rfoster

TheWriter said:


> Thanks, Mark!
> 
> Here are my stats since someone asked (I'm on my last and final day). Not shown: 52% Traffic from Kindle Scout/ 48% External. Top Hits From: 918 Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.), 163 Facebook


Wow you rocked it, very nice. Ill post mine last day too i guess, kind of want to do it now in a way, just guessing from what i have seen on mine and others is hot and trending must have more to do with nominations then page views


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Steve Vernon said:


> If Only by T.K. Chapin[/url]
> Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait[/url]
> Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil[/url]


Went ahead and nominated all three of these since they're ending soon. Good luck to you!


----------



## TheWriter

Rfoster said:


> Wow you rocked it, very nice. Ill post mine last day too i guess, kind of want to do it now in a way, just guessing from what i have seen on mine and others is hot and trending must have more to do with nominations then page views


Yeah, I think it might have more to do with nominations. I had a few rough days on views, but stayed in H&T (like dips of 12-20 views)



Eric T Knight said:


> Nominated. Best of luck!
> 
> Nice numbers there, TheWriter. I don't remember mine exactly, but they were a fraction of that. Pat yourself on the back, eh?


Thanks. I think my mailing list kept me in the good . Helps having a list built up over the last year and few months (started the genre in May 2015). The only thing working against me is the lack of Christian suspense that's been published by Kindle Scout. We'll see though!


----------



## RWhite7699

We need 2 more supporters for our Headtalker campaign. Would greatly appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-dystopian-valentine
And please check out our Valentine's bundle here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N163CLJ
Pre-order for only 99 cents.


----------



## MarilynVix

Thought I'd give you all a heads up that my novel that was rejected by KS is finally up and available on Amazon. 
Already have my first review, which seemed to like everything else but how my time machine was powered, and how it worked, which was surprising. But then, you never know how people are going to like your novel until it is out there.

Thank you everyone for your support. With all the rejections, it was nice to finally have the support to go for it that I found here. I think my 3 year project needed to find it's place in the world. Hopefully now, it will find its audience.

Everything For Love
https://www.amazon.com/Everything-Love-Time-Rogues-Book-ebook/dp/B01N245C65


----------



## 39416

Thank you, Mark and AsDe.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TheWriter- Nice stats!  Mine for the last book were very middle of the road.  I'm hoping to improve them next time.

Rfoster- Sometimes everybody posts stats, sometimes no one. I like to see them myself.

About H&T- It's not just page views.  I had one day I was on H&T all day with less than 30 page views.  I think it has to do with time spent on page (did they read the excerpt?), nominations, rating, and comments made.  That's my best guess.

Marilyn- Glad you got your book out!  I've always loved your cover.

I set up my campaign for Wyrd House today!  It's in review, and hopefully will be live in a few days.  I'm not sure I'm ready for this roller coaster again, but tally ho!


----------



## Robertson

cmstafford said:


> That's what I thought, but I swear somewhere in my research I read a couple people knew their nomination numbers. Maybe they told people in the beginning? Or maybe they got them confused for views.


Chanda, a friend who ran a KS campaign last year told me that she could see nomination numbers (as opposed to page views) once her book became H&T. However, during her latest campaign this year, that was no longer the case. If her recollection is accurate, that could explain the situation.


----------



## Robertson

The campaign for "Scot Free in Hollywood" is in its final hours, and I'm off to bed.

A big "Thank You" to ASDeMatteis, Mark Wakely and Eric T Knight for your nominations.  Apologies to anyone I might have missed.

It's been fun and I've learnt a lot.  Best of luck to all the Scoutees currently running campaigns!

Robertson


----------



## ASDeMatteis

You're welcome, hope you win! I'm sure it'll be a relief knowing it's done.


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Rfoster- Sometimes everybody posts stats, sometimes no one. I like to see them myself.
> 
> About H&T- It's not just page views. I had one day I was on H&T all day with less than 30 page views. I think it has to do with time spent on page (did they read the excerpt?), nominations, rating, and comments made. That's my best guess.


I had a low view day similar about 36 and it went HT for an hour. I think your probably right. I also had people that just hit the button and didnt wait on rating screen to come up and were surprised they could "vote again" maybe we should add instructions to our readers but its hard enough to get them to click lol Good luck on getting back in the ring but I know your up for it. I will be sure to come back around and add my click while recovering from mine


----------



## msknyc

Steve Vernon said:


> I stayed home Sunday at my wife's insistence. I am still pretty tired but am heading to work this evening for a short evening shift.
> 
> Let's get to that daily list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  If Only by T.K. Chapin
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Scot Free in Hollywood by Robertson Tait
> 3 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 4 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
> 5 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
> 6 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> 6 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
> 7 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 7 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 10 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 10 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
> 12 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
> 17 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
> 17 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
> 27 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
> 28 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


 Thanks for doing that Steve!  I was wondering about the protocol of if/when I should post again. You're right, it could get nuts the last few days otherwise.


----------



## Michael Parker

I hope you are all doing better than me; my submission is sinking fast. Not looking good at all. If you haven't clicked, or have a spare slot, please vote. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Michael Parker said:


> I hope you are all doing better than me; my submission is sinking fast. Not looking good at all. If you haven't clicked, or have a spare slot, please vote. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


Ahhh... 9 days left. That's like a wasteland--hang in there! I visited your page and saved it for later. My nominations are full, but I'll vote for yours once some of mine fall off.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I got through last evening's shift at work, although by the last hour I was feeling pretty beat. I've got another short evening shift tonight, and then tomorrow morning I've got a day shift. THAT is going to hurt.


Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
3 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
4 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
5 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
5 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
6 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
6 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
9 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
9 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
11 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
16 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
16 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
26 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
27 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## MWhateley

Nominated the top three.

Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## cmstafford

Robertson said:


> Chanda, a friend who ran a KS campaign last year told me that she could see nomination numbers (as opposed to page views) once her book became H&T. However, during her latest campaign this year, that was no longer the case. If her recollection is accurate, that could explain the situation.


Huh. Maybe that was a fluke?

I've been thinking of other ways to try and get a rough est. of how many people nominated my book and the only thing I can come up with is offering it free for 24 hours or so when my book goes live and only notifying those who nominated it on KS. I figure the collateral downloads will be minimal with no advertising. That way, those who nominated it can get their free copy and I can hopefully get some early reviews before I do the bigger release a week or so after that. How does that sound? Any other suggestions?


----------



## lisannalangston

Michael Parker said:


> I hope you are all doing better than me; my submission is sinking fast. Not looking good at all. If you haven't clicked, or have a spare slot, please vote. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


Michael,

All of my nominations ended yesterday so I just popped over to nominate you. Mine ends in five days if you have a spare slot.

Best, Lis


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michael Parker said:


> I hope you are all doing better than me; my submission is sinking fast. Not looking good at all. If you haven't clicked, or have a spare slot, please vote. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


It will pick up again. Usually it's easier to get views at the beginning and end than in the middle.


----------



## Used To Be BH

cmstafford said:


> Huh. Maybe that was a fluke?
> 
> I've been thinking of other ways to try and get a rough est. of how many people nominated my book and the only thing I can come up with is offering it free for 24 hours or so when my book goes live and only notifying those who nominated it on KS. I figure the collateral downloads will be minimal with no advertising. That way, those who nominated it can get their free copy and I can hopefully get some early reviews before I do the bigger release a week or so after that. How does that sound? Any other suggestions?


How do you only notify those who nominated the book when you don't know for sure who they are? Amazon let's you send out a notice when the book goes live, but unless something has changed, you don't have control of the text, so you couldn't advertise a free giveaway that way.


----------



## RWhite7699

Just nominated Dragon's Cave and Beyond the Burning Shore. Already had Terebithia. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Rfoster

RWhite7699 said:


> Just nominated Dragon's Cave and Beyond the Burning Shore. Already had Terebithia. Good luck to all of you.


 Thank You


----------



## Rfoster

Does anyone know why HT dosent stay at 20 slots?


----------



## cmstafford

Bill Hiatt said:


> How do you only notify those who nominated the book when you don't know for sure who they are? Amazon let's you send out a notice when the book goes live, but unless something has changed, you don't have control of the text, so you couldn't advertise a free giveaway that way.


That's what I was talking about. I figure the majority will click the link, see that it's free and hopefully download it. I know it's not an accurate representation, so maybe I'm just shooting myself in the foot and wasting a perfectly good release.


----------



## Robertson

Michael Parker said:


> I hope you are all doing better than me; my submission is sinking fast. Not looking good at all. If you haven't clicked, or have a spare slot, please vote. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


I'm nominating from the the top of the list so my slots clear faster, but my wife has just filled her empty slot with your book.

I doubt very much that any campaign could be as, uhm, uneventful as mine, so at least you're doing better than me.

May your luck change soon! 

Robertson


----------



## lisannalangston

I, too, have nominated the top three ending soonest.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Nominated the top three 

Anyone have some last minute advice for me? My campaign launches tomorrow! This will be my first time doing this.


----------



## JPDavid

I'm also nominating from the top down. This morning I nominated _Terebithia_ by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil, _The Dragon's Cave_ by Rose-Marie Lyttle, and _Beyond the Burning Shore_ by Ron Foster.

Best of luck to all of you!!!

JP
Mind Game is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1

P.S. Michael, my entry, _Mind Game_, also sank as it approached the middle of my campaign. I had a 0 on Hot & Trending yesterday.  It seems to be a trend that happens to the best of us (I'm not certain that I fit into the "best" category, but that's another story). I noted that Lincoln Cole had several days at 0 in the middle of his Raven's Peak campaign, and it still received a Kindle Press contract. Hang in there!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rfoster- the H&T category won't always have 20 books in it.  Sometimes there are not 20 books that are H&T.

Michael and Robertson-  Mid-campaign slump is all too common.  you get folks you know through facebook, etc at the beginning, and folks in here towards the end, and a quagmire in the middle.  Some things to think about: You don't have to have a super campaign to be chosen; some folks with very modest campaigns have been selected.  Only about 3% of books do get selected, so don't fret if yours isn't.  Use the campaign to jump start self publishing.  Use mid campaign slump to consider more places to get your campaign noticed, like facebook groups or a Headtalker campaign.  Try to think outside the box.  My last campaign was flatlined until I posted a fanfic to my old archives (I hadn't written fanfic in 10 years) and my fanfic readers joined the party.

Steve- it takes forever to get over an illness like that.  Good luck on the upcoming full shift and thanks for all you do for us!

ASDeM- This thread is full of information.  I know you can't read all 500 pages, but go back a bit and read some.  Lincoln Cole also has a great book about the KS process.

Top three nominated.  My next campaign is in review, and hopefully I'll be joining you all in a few days!


----------



## ChrissyQuinn

My book, Camera Obscura wasn't selected. 😢 Ah, well. Thank you all for your support and guidance. I'm still going to Self Publish it and try Kindle Scout again for the sequel. I just wish they had told me last week like the others who ended on the 24th.


----------



## cmstafford

ChrissyQuinn said:


> My book, Camera Obscura wasn't selected. &#128546; Ah, well. Thank you all for your support and guidance. I'm still going to Self Publish it and try Kindle Scout again for the sequel. I just wish they had told me last week like the others who ended on the 24th.


That stinks  I was really hoping they'd pick it up!


----------



## papercarver65

ChrissyQuinn said:


> My book, Camera Obscura wasn't selected. &#128546; Ah, well. Thank you all for your support and guidance. I'm still going to Self Publish it and try Kindle Scout again for the sequel. I just wish they had told me last week like the others who ended on the 24th.


Sorry to hear this news Chrissy. Maybe KS took more time on yours because you were right on the cusp of being selected. When you're ready come join us on the life after Kindle Scout thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.1375.html and over in the Facebook KS Alumni Group https://www.facebook.com/groups/873131669496666/. Everyone is always supportive and helpful.



JulianneQJohnson said:


> My next campaign is in review, and hopefully I'll be joining you all in a few days!


Goodluck Julianne!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

ChrissyQuinn said:


> My book, Camera Obscura wasn't selected. &#128546; Ah, well. Thank you all for your support and guidance. I'm still going to Self Publish it and try Kindle Scout again for the sequel. I just wish they had told me last week like the others who ended on the 24th.


Sorry to hear that!  I was really interested in it, too.


----------



## MarilynVix

ChrissyQuinn said:


> My book, Camera Obscura wasn't selected. &#128546; Ah, well. Thank you all for your support and guidance. I'm still going to Self Publish it and try Kindle Scout again for the sequel. I just wish they had told me last week like the others who ended on the 24th.


WTF? NO! I can't believe that. Are they just not choosing fantasy anymore? There was only one book picked today. That makes ONLY 4 books this month. It's like the summer again. WOW! 
You've got to self-publish. The world needs your book.


----------



## MWhateley

lisannalangston said:


> I, too, have nominated the top three ending soonest.


Still got Tolstoy in my saved list. Looking forward to nominating it soon. ☺


----------



## Capulet Poehner

Hi all! I'm a Kindle Scout newbie, but not for long... The campaign for my first novel - a YA Sci-Fi adventure called "Bad Shadou" - kicks off tomorrow Feb. 1! I'm excited and nervous, but am keeping my expectations in check. A Scout maven shared this board with me, so I'm hoping to get involved, find support, share my experiences, and hopefully offer advice once I know the ropes. Happy Scouting! -Cap


----------



## MarilynVix

papercarver65 said:


> Just bought your book! Looking forward to reading it. At least you have reviews!
> 
> I gave out copies of my book before my release AND my book has been out a week now AND I've sold 24 of them AND I still do not have any reviews. Not. One. My middle grade series always gets at least a couple reviews in the first week. Even if someone hated it you'd think they would warn off other readers. Could be no one's finished it because it's too boring. I'm a little crushed.
> 
> I have a headtalker that will hit the end of this week (thank you to everyone who supported it!) and I'm running a Count Down deal over Valentine's Day; hopefully I'll get a review out of it.
> 
> As always, I have nominated the top three on Steve's list.
> 2 days left Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
> 3 days left The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
> 4 days left Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to hear back.


OMG! Thank you! I've got Glimmer of Steel in my KU cue. I'm still reading Simulation. I gave out ARC copies, and asked my mailing list who wanted an ARC copy. I got 5 requesters, and I have a review request on my website too. I got a request that way too. I have a following from my other series, so that has helped. But I'm also doing a blog tour, and have one review scheduled that way.

I'm sure they will come as soon as people read it. From my KU pages, I can tell someone got about half way through. It was even hard for me to read at one time. It usually took 3 days for me to get through the whole book on read throughs. So, just give it some time. The reviews will come. What's important is that you got your book out. And I'm sure it's not boring. You'll find out from your reviews. ;-)


----------



## MarilynVix

Capulet Poehner said:


> Hi all! I'm a Kindle Scout newbie, but not for long... The campaign for my first novel - a YA Sci-Fi adventure called "Bad Shadou" - kicks off tomorrow Feb. 1! I'm excited and nervous, but am keeping my expectations in check. A Scout maven shared this board with me, so I'm hoping to get involved, find support, share my experiences, and hopefully offer advice once I know the ropes. Happy Scouting! -Cap


Welcome! This can be really helpful. There's a really good book to read by one of the regulars if you haven't got it yet. I read the whole thing before my campaign started, and it helped a lot. It doesn't guarantee an acceptance, but it does help you give your best effort. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominated top three Terebithia, The Dragon's Cave and Beyond the Burning Shore. Good luck to Lorain, Rose-Marie and Ron. Supported My Dystopian Valentine Headtalker.


----------



## lincolnjcole

MarilynVix said:


> Welcome! This can be really helpful. There's a really good book to read by one of the regulars if you haven't got it yet. I read the whole thing before my campaign started, and it helped a lot. It doesn't guarantee an acceptance, but it does help you give your best effort.
> Good Luck!


Thanks so much for the shoutout! I tried to make it as helpful as possible from running multiple campaigns, because I did almost everything wrong and was hoping to help people not make my mistakes!

I stick around and keep nominating and was planning to put another book through whenever I get it finished. Once you are picked, you can actually submit directly to them without needing to run a campaign but IMO if you do that you are actually removing a lot of the KS benefits!

Anyway, thanks again! I really appreciate it and I'm glad it helped!


----------



## Capulet Poehner

MarilynVix said:


> Welcome! This can be really helpful. There's a really good book to read by one of the regulars if you haven't got it yet. I read the whole thing before my campaign started, and it helped a lot. It doesn't guarantee an acceptance, but it does help you give your best effort.
> Good Luck!


Thanks so much for the welcome and the book reco.


----------



## papercarver65

MarilynVix said:


> So, just give it some time. The reviews will come. What's important is that you got your book out. And I'm sure it's not boring. You'll find out from your reviews. ;-)


Thanks for the pep talk. Sometimes that's all I need to get my head back on straight.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

ChrissyQuinn said:


> My book, Camera Obscura wasn't selected. &#128546; Ah, well. Thank you all for your support and guidance. I'm still going to Self Publish it and try Kindle Scout again for the sequel. I just wish they had told me last week like the others who ended on the 24th.


So sorry to hear that!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Re-upped my nominations. Take heart those in the middle doldrums of their campaign. Good luck to those waiting to hear, and those starting new campaigns


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ChrissyQuinn said:


> My book, Camera Obscura wasn't selected. &#128546; Ah, well. Thank you all for your support and guidance. I'm still going to Self Publish it and try Kindle Scout again for the sequel. I just wish they had told me last week like the others who ended on the 24th.


Sorry to hear it! I love the cover and really enjoyed the excerpt. Good luck with the self publishing. Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

papercarver65 said:


> Goodluck Julianne!


Thanks! I just got the word and my campaign starts on the 2nd!


----------



## Robertson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks! I just got the word and my campaign starts on the 2nd!


Good luck with your new campaign!

Robertson


----------



## JPDavid

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks! I just got the word and my campaign starts on the 2nd!


Best of luck!
JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scouthttps://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## Walt Mussell

Lincoln, I picked up your book recently and am going through it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks everybody!  I know getting selected is a long shot, but I'm hoping to do much better with the campaign itself this time around.  I learned so much in this thread during my first go round.


----------



## 39416

Thank you to MWhaley, R. White, papercarver, JPDavid, and Lloyd for nominations, and anyone else who possibly nominated.

I have little belief that my co-writer's and my book will be selected by Scout, so I would like to put it up on Pronoun.com and go wide with it, that would be a new experience for me (all my books are in KU). I've already prepped the manuscript and made the KDP Paperback cover, so the second I get that Scout reject, I am off and running!

BTW, we got onto Hot and Trending for an hour on only ten views! 
___________________________________________________
A new Scout winner over on KDP Community wants to know how he'll know about his book sales, i.e. if there is a graph somewhere. If any Scout winners here can answer his question, here's the link to it. https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=359155&tstart=0


----------



## Kay7979

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks everybody! I know getting selected is a long shot, but I'm hoping to do much better with the campaign itself this time around. I learned so much in this thread during my first go round.


Best of luck this time around. You're better prepared for the rigors of campaigning!


----------



## ritastradling

Hi 

My first kindle scout listing just went live. I am VERY nervous and excited. It's neat to read through all of your posts and learn about your experiences! I would SO appreciate it if anyone is willing to take a look and tell me what they think.

Here's the link to the campaign if you want to check it out: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/302FD6V390BZ7

It's a sci-fi Beauty and the Beast retelling.


----------



## SG

Sorry, I've been in lurking mode for a week. But, I'm quietly nominating from Steve's list also.

A hearty welcome to everyone starting on campaigns and good luck to those waiting or campaigning. 
Sorry to hear about Camera Obscura, but with such an awesome cover and hooky premise, I'm sure the book will do great when it's published.



JulianneQJohnson said:


> My next campaign is in review, and hopefully I'll be joining you all in a few days!


All the best, Julianne! Can't wait to see your newest.



papercarver65 said:


> I gave out copies of my book before my release AND my book has been out a week now AND I've sold 24 of them AND I still do not have any reviews. Not. One.


Hang in there. Sometimes reviews take their own sweet time. Glimmer of Steel is on my TBR list as well. Your excerpt was too good and I have to know the whole story


----------



## ASDeMatteis

The campaign for my new book, Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul, just launched!

Here's the link to it: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/32ZSBO5P6S437

I'd really love it if you guys could tell me what you think of everything


----------



## ritastradling

ASDeMatteis said:


> The campaign for my new book, Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul, just launched!
> 
> Here's the link to it: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/32ZSBO5P6S437
> 
> I'd really love it if you guys could tell me what you think of everything


I checked yours out and nominated it  my first scout offering just posted today too so I definitely am no expert on Amazon Scout, but it looks good to me.


----------



## Jon Kerr

Sorry to get notice about Camera Obscura. It sounded and looked great to me.

I just nominated the top three and hope it goes well for all.

Jon


----------



## Joynell Schultz

papercarver65 said:


> I gave out copies of my book before my release AND my book has been out a week now AND I've sold 24 of them AND I still do not have any reviews. Not. One. My middle grade series always gets at least a couple reviews in the first week. Even if someone hated it you'd think they would warn off other readers. Could be no one's finished it because it's too boring. I'm a little crushed.


Have you sent your advanced readers an email, letting them know it was available on amazon to review?


----------



## Steve Vernon

HAPPY FEBRUARY!

All right, so I'm heading to work shortly for a full day shift. I'm pretty pooped, but at least it is hump day.

I'm REALLY looking forward to the month of February. KELPIE DREAMS is part of a month-long promotion and is available for a dollar to all US readers - so for those new folks who are following along with my list I would REALLY appreciate you snapping up a copy. You don't even have to read the darned thing. I'm not proud. Just nail it up on your living room wall and stare at it fondly. You can do that with e-books, can't you?


Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
2 days left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
3 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
4 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
4 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
5 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
5 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
8 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
8 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
9 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
15 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
15 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
25 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
26 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
29 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
29 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
29 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
29 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
29 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Robertson

Working down the list, I filled my empty slot with "Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl" (between my wife and I, we already had the others).

Lis, I love short stories and I hope your book gets picked up. It's a very difficult genre to work with, but you do it so well.

A suggestion for new people: if you want to maximize your support, try to nominate the books closest to the _end_ of their campaign first. That way your available slots clear out much faster (speaking from experience!)


----------



## 39416

And the support from here is amazing. I'm in my last day and my views have shot up --all from this forum.


----------



## jcarter

I'm back! Well, I never left this board, but now I've got another KS campaign going. I'm hoping that lightning will strike twice but not counting on it. Last time I was so obsessed with checking the Kindle Scout page, and it wasn't very helpful in the long run. This time I'm hoping to be calmer and spend the month working on the next book. Fingers crossed!

Thank you Steve for maintaining the daily list. What would we do without you?


----------



## lisannalangston

Robertson said:


> Working down the list, I filled my empty slot with "Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl" (between my wife and I, we already had the others).
> 
> Lis, I love short stories and I hope your book gets picked up. It's a very difficult genre to work with, but you do it so well.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH for this nomination and the compliment. Fingers crossed. This is the first time I've done Kindle Scout.


----------



## lisannalangston

ASDeMatteis said:


> The campaign for my new book, Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul, just launched!
> 
> Here's the link to it: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/32ZSBO5P6S437
> 
> I'd really love it if you guys could tell me what you think of everything


When my slots clear in a few days I will nominate your selection.


----------



## lisannalangston

ritastradling said:


> Hi
> 
> My first kindle scout listing just went live. I am VERY nervous and excited. It's neat to read through all of your posts and learn about your experiences! I would SO appreciate it if anyone is willing to take a look and tell me what they think.
> 
> Here's the link to the campaign if you want to check it out: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/302FD6V390BZ7
> 
> It's a sci-fi Beauty and the Beast retelling.


I am nominating from the list so all of my nominations are full but I will nominate your selection in four days.


----------



## amiblackwelder

My book is on its last 8 days. If you like the look of the story, please support this original title EXOTIQA

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/151N901TIA0F


----------



## SG

jcarter said:


> I'm back! Well, I never left this board, but now I've got another KS campaign going. I'm hoping that lightning will strike twice but not counting on it. Last time I was so obsessed with checking the Kindle Scout page, and it wasn't very helpful in the long run. This time I'm hoping to be calmer and spend the month working on the next book. Fingers crossed!


Love the branding, Jen. All the best to you.

Seeing so many known faces back in the campaign, I feel like jumping in also. It's kinda addictive, if you ask me. Sadly, my schedule is so full, my next KS book won't be ready until next year. Oh well, at least I have an idea and made a draft cover, LOL.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Okay. Back with a 3rd Kindlescout try with the start of a new series.

Add me to the back of the  turnip truck list, Steve. Maybe I won't fall off 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5XJXIZJ7ISF6


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay. Back with a 3rd Kindlescout try with the start of a new series.
> 
> Add me to the back of the  turnip truck list, Steve. Maybe I won't fall off
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5XJXIZJ7ISF6





jcarter said:


> I'm back! Well, I never left this board, but now I've got another KS campaign going. I'm hoping that lightning will strike twice but not counting on it. Last time I was so obsessed with checking the Kindle Scout page, and it wasn't very helpful in the long run. This time I'm hoping to be calmer and spend the month working on the next book. Fingers crossed!


Welcome back, Jen ad Lloyd! 
It's been so long since I commented that I forgot how. EEK!  Best of luck you two!!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Has anyone found that running a headtalker campaign really helped with getting nominations? And if so, would it be worth paying for some of those $1 people with really high reach numbers?


----------



## Capulet Poehner

...And another one's live today! My Sci-Fi adventure book - Bad Shadou - just launched on Kindle Scout. Let the games begin!  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/11W5ZCW2AFKHI


----------



## jcarter

MichelleKidd said:


> Welcome back, Jen ad Lloyd!
> It's been so long since I commented that I forgot how. EEK!  Best of luck you two!!


Thank you, Michelle!


----------



## jcarter

SG said:


> Love the branding, Jen. All the best to you.
> 
> Seeing so many known faces back in the campaign, I feel like jumping in also. It's kinda addictive, if you ask me. Sadly, my schedule is so full, my next KS book won't be ready until next year. Oh well, at least I have an idea and made a draft cover, LOL.


Thank you! The cover is one of the best parts to plan, right?

I keep thinking these campaigns are like childbirth. I didn't think I'd do it again, but the pain was forgotten pretty quickly.


----------



## Patricia KC

jcarter said:


> Thank you! The cover is one of the best parts to plan, right?


I saw the cover for the new one in the KS Recently Added. My initial reaction (before reading the title & author) was, "That looks awfully familiar," followed by "Oh, COOL! That works _so_ well!" when I realized it was your follow-up novel. Best of luck!


----------



## SG

jcarter said:


> Thank you! The cover is one of the best parts to plan, right?


Yup! I begin every book with a draft cover. The cover usually evolves as the story progresses, but I have to make a cover to get the creative juices flowing.



jcarter said:


> I keep thinking these campaigns are like childbirth. I didn't think I'd do it again, but the pain was forgotten pretty quickly.


That's a great analogy. Totally agree. Can't wait to try again, LOL.


----------



## SG

ASDeMatteis said:


> Has anyone found that running a headtalker campaign really helped with getting nominations?


Not for me. I didn't even see a spike in my views even though the headtalker site showed a lot of clicks. It was weird.


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> HAPPY FEBRUARY!
> 
> All right, so I'm heading to work shortly for a full day shift. I'm pretty pooped, but at least it is hump day...


Thank you for adding Ensnared! I'm very excited to be part of this for the first time. I was just wondering, how long does it take to update on the campaign page? It still says '0 hours in hot and trending' and '0 total page reads' 'Last updated: Never' anyone know how often they update?


----------



## JPDavid

jcarter said:


> I'm back! Well, I never left this board, but now I've got another KS campaign going. I'm hoping that lightning will strike twice but not counting on it. Last time I was so obsessed with checking the Kindle Scout page, and it wasn't very helpful in the long run. This time I'm hoping to be calmer and spend the month working on the next book. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you Steve for maintaining the daily list. What would we do without you?


Good luck Jen. I'd love to see lightning striking twice for one of us. I'm hoping that lightning will strike once for Mind Game at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1. It did well for the first week plus, then dropped, and now it's trending up again. I think I need to learn from your experience and stop obsessively checking my page.
JP


----------



## Capulet Poehner

ritastradling said:


> I was just wondering, how long does it take to update on the campaign page? It still says '0 hours in hot and trending' and '0 total page reads' 'Last updated: Never' anyone know how often they update?


Stats won't kick in until ~24 hours after campaign launch.


----------



## saunders.archie

NADrake said:


> I agree with you, Kristy, but the thought of the advance turns that ache into a warm and fuzzy feeling. I hope to put my cozy mystery on Kindle Scout in June.


 Is that a good book?


----------



## ritastradling

amiblackwelder said:


> My book is on its last 8 days. If you like the look of the story, please support this original title EXOTIQA
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/151N901TIA0F


Nominated  looks awesome! The book I have on there is Romance and sci fi too


----------



## ritastradling

Capulet Poehner said:


> Stats won't kick in until ~24 hours after campaign launch.


Thank you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ritastradling said:


> Thank you for adding Ensnared! I'm very excited to be part of this for the first time. I was just wondering, how long does it take to update on the campaign page? It still says '0 hours in hot and trending' and '0 total page reads' 'Last updated: Never' anyone know how often they update?


They update once a day, around 4am Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> They update once a day, around 4am Eastern Standard Time.


Thank you! So new at this


----------



## ASDeMatteis

JulianneQJohnson said:


> They update once a day, around 4am Eastern Standard Time.


Thank you!


----------



## lauramg_1406

jcarter said:


> I'm back! Well, I never left this board, but now I've got another KS campaign going. I'm hoping that lightning will strike twice but not counting on it. Last time I was so obsessed with checking the Kindle Scout page, and it wasn't very helpful in the long run. This time I'm hoping to be calmer and spend the month working on the next book. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you Steve for maintaining the daily list. What would we do without you?


I saw your book when I was on Scout earlier! Also just finished Must Be Murder! Review coming soon, I liked it!


----------



## jcarter

Patricia KC said:


> I saw the cover for the new one in the KS Recently Added. My initial reaction (before reading the title & author) was, "That looks awfully familiar," followed by "Oh, COOL! That works _so_ well!" when I realized it was your follow-up novel. Best of luck!


Oh, thank you! I'm glad the connection between the covers is clear. Sometimes I wonder if I've made it up in my head!


----------



## jcarter

SG said:


> Yup! I begin every book with a draft cover. The cover usually evolves as the story progresses, but I have to make a cover to get the creative juices flowing.
> 
> That's a great analogy. Totally agree. Can't wait to try again, LOL.


That's such a great idea! I love the cover of The Eternity Prophesy.


----------



## jcarter

JPDavid said:


> Good luck Jen. I'd love to see lightning striking twice for one of us. I'm hoping that lightning will strike once for Mind Game at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1. It did well for the first week plus, then dropped, and now it's trending up again. I think I need to learn from your experience and stop obsessively checking my page.
> JP


Fingers crossed for you! It's hard not to obsess over the stats, even though we know that the stats aren't the only thing that matters. I was terrible at promoting last time, and I figure this time I shouldn't beat myself up over it. That energy is better spent writing!


----------



## jcarter

lauramg_1406 said:


> I saw your book when I was on Scout earlier! Also just finished Must Be Murder! Review coming soon, I liked it!


Oh, I'm so glad--thank you! I'm almost done with the book I'm currently reading and plan on reading yours next. Love the new cover, though I loved the first one, too. (Funny how the timing worked on that!)


----------



## lauramg_1406

jcarter said:


> Oh, I'm so glad--thank you! I'm almost done with the book I'm currently reading and plan on reading yours next. Love the new cover, though I loved the first one, too. (Funny how the timing worked on that!)


No problem! I'll admit I have good days and bad days re the cover! I've had a hard time letting go of the old one but the new one does convey genre better and has better sales figures! That is funny how the timing worked! One of lives weird coincidences!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## amiblackwelder

ritastradling said:


> Nominated  looks awesome! The book I have on there is Romance and sci fi too


THANKS!
Hoping KS thinks it looks awesome too. I've gotten soon much positive feedback on this one, so fingers crossed.


----------



## amiblackwelder

ritastradling said:


> Nominated  looks awesome! The book I have on there is Romance and sci fi too


Your titles look great. I checked them out before replying
Nominating your book now.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

So, I read somewhere that young adult books don't do as well on Kindle Scout. Should I be worried?


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it is the end of the first day of my Kindle Scout promotion. Understand, this is a promotion put on by Kindle Scout to help sell it's book line. My book, KELPIE DREAMS, is one out of one hundred books displayed right here.
https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14638215011

That will give you an idea of the sort of promotions Kindle Press puts behind its books. It isn't the only sort of a promotion. Another time they bounced my book as an advertisement into a certain sizable amount of Kindle e-readers. I did quite well that day as well.

So far KELPIE DREAMS has moved up from an Amazon Ranking of 481,876 up to 35,372 - which means I've probably sold about 10 copies today. The promotion will go on all month long and I am promoting this special price through a couple of cross-promos and discount book promos.

That's a start, anyway.


----------



## mcginty

Have nominated The Dragon's Cave and Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl. Wish them well.
  Took a day off from Scouting today. Was burning me out. Checking my views as soon as the alarm clock went off, firing off missives to my lists of potential noms after work, after supper, late at night. So today I went skiing and had a great time. Took a shower and a nap when I got home, then made a homemade mac & cheese for the kids' supper. I didn't check in to Scout until now, around 9 pm. Lo and behold, yesterday I had a nice bump up in views. Tomorrow I'll be back at it, I'm sure, going over my tattered list of contacts and rounding up the strays.
  I wonder if the KS editors work as hard as their writers do? They've go an awful lot of books to review. Love to sit in on one of their decision making meetings.
  Steve


----------



## Jon Kerr

Curious how many of you have used Facebook Ads and what kind of results you got, any tips etc. Thanks.

Got top three on my nominated list:
Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster

Hope folks remember Mark Twain in a few days!


----------



## Jeff Lee

Hi, guys. Listen, I have a small favor to ask. I've recently submitted HURRICANE KRETSCHMAN, the fourth book in my "Adventures in La-La Land" comedy crime series, to the Kindle Scout program.

At the bottom of this message is the link to HURRICANE KRETSCHMAN's Kindle Scout page. Just click on that link and you'll be taken to my book's page. There, you'll find a description of the book, plus a sample that's about a chapter and half long. If you like what you read, please, PLEASE hit the blue NOMINATE ME link to nominate my book. I will be judged on both the quality of the writing AND the number of nominations my book receives, so every one of them is important. And I only have 17 more days to collect as many nominatons as I can.

Here's the fun part: If you nominate HURRICANE KRETSCHMAN and if Amazon chooses to publish it, as their way of saying thanks, you will receive a free Kindle copy of the book.

Along with my deepest, most heartfelt thanks.

But in the meantime, thanks VERY much for your time here.

Here is HURRICANE KRETSCHMAN'S Kindle Scout link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2VF2DLDYEXDCW?ref_=pe_886810_126055510

Thanks again.

-Jeff


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so it is the end of the first day of my Kindle Scout promotion. Understand, this is a promotion put on by Kindle Scout to help sell it's book line. My book, KELPIE DREAMS, is one out of one hundred books displayed right here.
> https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14638215011
> 
> That will give you an idea of the sort of promotions Kindle Press puts behind its books. It isn't the only sort of a promotion. Another time they bounced my book as an advertisement into a certain sizable amount of Kindle e-readers. I did quite well that day as well.
> 
> So far GYPSY DREAMS has moved up from an Amazon Ranking of 481,876 up to 35,372 - which means I've probably sold about 10 copies today. The promotion will go on all month long and I am promoting this special price through a couple of cross-promos and discount book promos.
> 
> That's a start, anyway.


Hey, that's pretty cool! And I picked up a copy of Kelpie Dreams to boot!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve McGinty- KS campaigning can be quite the roller coaster.  Good for you for taking a day off.  

Johns Kerr- I tried boosting FB posts last time, without much luck.  And they double charged me so I had to get Paypal to fix it.  I'd try it again if it wasn't for the double charging.

Jeff Lee- I get enough form letters from literary agents.  Why not come in and join in the conversations?


----------



## Goldpencil

Man. Campaigning sure is hard when you're an introvert.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DC8OMK80D9IW


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Goldpencil said:


> Man. Campaigning sure is hard when you're an introvert.


I hear you there! My campaign launched yesterday, but I haven't posted to social media or anything yet. Not exactly a strength of mine


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. About 5am here in Halifax, Nova Scotia. I'm just getting some breakfast and going out to shovel some snow off the sidewalk.

My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS is part of a month-long promotion and is available for a dollar on Amazon.com and Amazon.ca. This is a GREAT time to snap up a copy of my book.


Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Terebithia by Aaron Majewski and Lorain O'Neil
1 day left  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
2 days left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
3 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
3 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
4 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
4 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
7 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
7 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
8 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
14 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
14 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
21 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
24 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
25 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
28 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
28 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
28 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
28 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
28 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
29 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Goldpencil said:


> Man. Campaigning sure is hard when you're an introvert.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DC8OMK80D9IW


I wouldn't bother with it, then, as it makes no difference as to whether your book is selected or not. (Though _some _authors say a successful campaign has helped the launch of a non-selected book.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, that's pretty cool! And I picked up a copy of Kelpie Dreams to boot!


Thanks, Julianne. Hope you enjoy the read!


----------



## Steve Vernon

ASDeMatteis said:


> So, I read somewhere that young adult books don't do as well on Kindle Scout. Should I be worried?


Kindle Scout wants books that they can sell. If you have written a GOOD young adult novel, then don't worry.

Unless it sucks.

If it sucks, you REALLY ought to worry.


All kidding aside, just submit. Worst comes to worst and thirty-odd days later it gets kicked back, you've still had a thirty day headstart promotion and a whole lot of possible customers drummed up and waiting just through the Kindle Scout process. You have got to think about Kindle Scout as just sort of being a Beta-test book launch machine.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Okay. Back with a 3rd Kindlescout try with the start of a new series.
> 
> Add me to the back of the  turnip truck list, Steve. Maybe I won't fall off
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/5XJXIZJ7ISF6


Jump on, shut up and hang on tight, Lloyd!


----------



## Steve Vernon

ASDeMatteis said:


> Has anyone found that running a headtalker campaign really helped with getting nominations? And if so, would it be worth paying for some of those $1 people with really high reach numbers?


Hey, I'm one of those $1 people - and I still recommend spending as little as possible for your headtalker. In fact, spend as little as possible for your Kindle Scout campaign. Money ought to flow to the writer, not out of your wallet!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

The campaign for my book, Wyrd House is live! Please add me to the list, Steve! 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KMJKCHORJXPK


----------



## jcarter

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - so it is the end of the first day of my Kindle Scout promotion. Understand, this is a promotion put on by Kindle Scout to help sell it's book line. My book, KELPIE DREAMS, is one out of one hundred books displayed right here.
> https://www.amazon.com/b?node=14638215011
> 
> That will give you an idea of the sort of promotions Kindle Press puts behind its books. It isn't the only sort of a promotion. Another time they bounced my book as an advertisement into a certain sizable amount of Kindle e-readers. I did quite well that day as well.
> 
> So far KELPIE DREAMS has moved up from an Amazon Ranking of 481,876 up to 35,372 - which means I've probably sold about 10 copies today. The promotion will go on all month long and I am promoting this special price through a couple of cross-promos and discount book promos.
> 
> That's a start, anyway.


That's awesome! And I bet it will just keep climbing from there.


----------



## jcarter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The campaign for my book, Wyrd House is live! Please add me to the list, Steve!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KMJKCHORJXPK


I saw that late last night! We are Kindle Scout Mystery neighbors on the website! Love the cover.


----------



## ritastradling

Has anyone heard of a kindle press book going into the kindle firsts program? I talked to kdp about it, and they said it's not out of the realm of possibility, but I was wondering if anyone knows of it actually happening.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ritastradling said:


> Has anyone heard of a kindle press book going into the kindle firsts program? I talked to kdp about it, and they said it's not out of the realm of possibility, but I was wondering if anyone knows of it actually happening.


The ones I've checked so far have all been from the older Amazon imprints, but if they said it was in the realm of possibility, that must mean they are at least considering it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> The ones I've checked so far have all been from the older Amazon imprints, but if they said it was in the realm of possibility, that must mean they are at least considering it.


Yeah, I suppose it is possible, but I don't think it has happened yet and probably won't for a while. That being said, this imprint has been doing really well for itself in recent months and continues to climb, so anything is possible.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Okay so first day, with no advertising, I got 75 page views. Is that low? It's not trending or anything yet


----------



## lincolnjcole

ASDeMatteis said:


> Okay so first day, with no advertising, I got 75 page views. Is that low? It's not trending or anything yet


That isn't bad for a normal day, but usually the normal days are lower than the first or last days. I think between 100 and 200 is average views for the first couple of days, so you aren't far off!

Don't worry way too much about it. Try to find something to distract yourself and occupy your mind elsewhere so you don't end up spam checking if you are trending! When you do finally make a push for hot and trending, try to get as many views and nominations as fast as possible, because it's harder to get on the list than to stay on it. Once you are on, it only takes a trickle of views and nominations to stay there, but it takes a flurry of them to get on.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

jcarter said:


> I saw that late last night! We are Kindle Scout Mystery neighbors on the website! Love the cover.


Yay! I love having a Scout neighbor! Thanks about the cover. At this point, I am still making my own, so that means a lot.


----------



## Jon Kerr

Goldpencil said:


> Man. Campaigning sure is hard when you're an introvert.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DC8OMK80D9IW


I hear you! That is probably true for all of us. I know that it is definitely my least favorite part of things.

That said, appreciate any support/nominations for Mark Twain & The River of Timeless Temptations as it enters its final days. I should also have said earlier that I also appreciate any constructive criticism. As this is my first self-published effort, I'm certain there is room for improvement and already know of a couple tweaks I will apply. Thanks.


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The campaign for my book, Wyrd House is live! Please add me to the list, Steve!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KMJKCHORJXPK


 Picked


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jon Kerr said:


> I hear you! That is probably true for all of us. I know that it is definitely my least favorite part of things.
> 
> That said, appreciate any support/nominations for Mark Twain & The River of Timeless Temptations as it enters its final days. I should also have said earlier that I also appreciate any constructive criticism. As this is my first self-published effort, I'm certain there is room for improvement and already know of a couple tweaks I will apply. Thanks.


Welcome to the world of self-publishing! You'll find that as you go you learn tons of new tricks, you realize things you messed up, and you notice that the market is constantly changing and adjusting! I would just say try to have fun with it!


----------



## Eric T Knight

Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf

Woohoo!

I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.

PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Steve Vernon said:


> Jump on, shut up and hang on tight, Lloyd!


Thanks, Steve.

I'm back because I thinks me loves some punishment. 

It's giving me inspiration & I'm thinking of starting a new series; The BDSM Detective. Saving the word one spanking at a time.

It could even make a great western story and add a whole new level to ; Who was that masked man?


----------



## SG

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.
> 
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


CONGRATS!!! I would have been quite surprised if your book wasn't picked. That excerpt was awesome and I can't wait to read the whole story.

And yes, H&T means little, if anything at all.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.
> 
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


Congratulations, Eric!


----------



## kierang

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.
> 
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


Awesome Eric. I love the voice and flow of your work.


----------



## Patricia KC

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!


Congratulations!


----------



## jcarter

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.
> 
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


I just saw this on the KS website. Congrats! Looking forward to getting my copy.


----------



## jcarter

I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


----------



## Misfit

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.
> 
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


That's awesome, Eric. Congrats.


----------



## Steve Vernon

jcarter said:


> I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


I've got you covered, Jen.


----------



## RWhite7699

jcarter said:


> I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


Supported!


----------



## ritastradling

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected!


Congratulations!

And thank you everyone for your answers!!


----------



## SG

jcarter said:


> I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


Done


----------



## ritastradling

jcarter said:


> I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


I just did  But, mind if I ask, what is headtalker? Is it something you pay for?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.
> 
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


I saw that today! Congratulations! That is awesome! 
It's true that no amount of campaigning will get you published, the editors decide that. But the campaigning will get you those advance reviews!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JCarter- supported!

Rita- Headtalker is free, unless you buy supporters, which you don't have to.


----------



## jcarter

ritastradling said:


> I just did  But, mind if I ask, what is headtalker? Is it something you pay for?


Thanks for the support, everyone!

If I understand it correctly, people who support a Headtalker campaign will broadcast out the given message via twitter, facebook, whatever method chosen on the specified day. I think you can pay for supporters, but I don't!


----------



## Eric T Knight

Headtalker supported. Good luck, Jen.

Thanks, everyone. I'll be posting updates regarding my experiences with the KS people. From what I've read here in the past, I expect a very positive experience.


----------



## Jon Kerr

Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf

Woohoo!

Yes, Woohoo and congratulations!


----------



## 39416

Congratulations Eric, I am so pleased for you, you deserve it!


----------



## ritastradling

Thanks for the answers guys! I set up a HeadTalker campaign too, just to see how it goes  if anyone is willing to check it out, it would be very appreciated! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-ensnared-on-scout/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rita- Supported!  I'll be doing one of those in a couple days myself.

Eric- I love hearing what happens when folks get selected, so bring it on!

Well, it took most of day one to get there, but Wyrd House made the H&T list!  Not that I'll be able to keep it there all the time, but I still got excited seeing that little "Hot" tag.  So far I've facebooked, blogged, and tweeted about the campaign.  I also posted the first chapter in a new fanfic, with the campaign info in the author notes.  The fanfic has had 350 reads so far, which isn't bad for a first day when you stopped writing fanfic a long time ago.  But it's fun, and it's getting some eyes on my campaign, so I'll take it.

Top three nominated, as per usual.


----------



## Rfoster

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> Thats great! glad for you. appreciate the indights
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Supported the two headtalker campaigns in here  I'm really curious to see if it does anything for you


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so Day 2 of my Kelpie Dreams Kindle Press special and things seem to be holding steady.

Yesterday I went up as high as 27703 Amazon Ranking. Tonight I am holding tight at 31,503.

At a very rough calculation (strictly based upon the Kindlepreneur Best Seller Calculator - https://kindlepreneur.com/amazon-kdp-sales-rank-calculator/ - I've sold about 10-11 copies a day. That isn't huge, but it's steady. I am lining up some cheap and feeble promotion through some free promo sites and a few group Twitter pushes and we'll see if I can't raise that ranking a little bit higher.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Supported the headtalkers for Jen & Rita. Good luck


----------



## ritastradling

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Supported the headtalkers for Jen & Rita. Good luck


Thank you!!


----------



## SG

Rita - Supported 

Julianne - Congrats in hitting the H&T. WOOT!

Steve - 10-11 copies a day is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Yay! My book, Sebastian Spyres, just made it to Hot and Trending!  I have yet to advertise on social media, so hopefully I can keep it there.


----------



## ritastradling

ASDeMatteis said:


> Yay! My book, Sebastian Spyres, just made it to Hot and Trending!  I have yet to advertise on social media, so hopefully I can keep it there.


Very cool, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ritastradling

SG said:


> Rita - Supported


Thank you!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Headtalkers supported and books being nominated.

Congrats Eric! I got so excited when I read the email this morning and realised that someone from the thread got picked!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWhateley

Added Tolstoy to make my nominations up to three.

Good luck folks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so yesterday was Groundhog Day. Bill Murray stuck his head out of his burrow and swears we are in for an early spring.

Here's hoping.

I've set up my own Headtalker and could use some support. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/

I would MUCH rather throw some money at a proper Bookbub or something similar - but I just don't have enough jingle in the piggy bank to back that play. So I fall back on cheap half-measures. A fellow has to learn how to make do with what he has got.

Let's get to that daily list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
1 day left  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
2 days left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
2 days left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
3 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
3 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
6 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
6 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
7 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
13 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
13 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
15 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
20 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
23 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
24 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
27 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
27 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
27 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
27 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
27 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
28 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Robertson

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!


Just read your good news, Eric. Congratulations!! Very pleased for you. And thanks for sharing your stats, it gives a good perspective on the whole process.

My wife is looking forward to her copy!

Robertson


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jon Kerr said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Yes, Woohoo and congratulations!


Congrats! Yeah, the decisions are made behind closed doors and the HT/page views are only a single modest influencer!

Good luck with your launch!


----------



## lisannalangston

I have nominated Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl and When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford and Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker.

I will have space come available for more nominations in three days and I will nominate Alex and Rita.


----------



## JPDavid

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohooo


Absolutely fantastic! Congratulations! I received an email from KS this morning telling me of your good news. I hope that your result bodes well for this fellow Tucsonan (or maybe it means they've filled their AZ quota 
JP
Mind Game is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## lisannalangston

I realized Jon Kerr's book is ending soon so I removed a nomination from a book ending later and nominated Jon's book but will add the other nomination back in two days. If there is anyone who wants nominations other than Alex or Rita that hasn't asked then reply to me on this thread so I can put you on my list.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve V- headtalker supported, and 10-11 copies a day sounds pretty awesome to me.

ASDeM- hurrah for the H&T list! 

Robertson- still loving that new cover!


----------



## ritastradling

So, I got a solid answer on the Kindle firsts thing, if anyone is curious:

"Regarding your concern Kindle First is a very competitive program with only a handful of titles being offered each month. We evaluate all our eligible Kindle Press titles for inclusion in the program, but unfortunately only a few titles make it into the program."

Cool, huh? At least there's a chance (however slim )


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Ooh I haven't heard of Kindle First, what is it?


----------



## Rozsa

Hi Kindle Scout entrants - Trying to decide if I toss my medieval historical romance into the Kindle Scout pool. Does anyone know if historical romances ever get picked? Thks for your thoughts!

Sense of Touch: Love and Duty at Anne of Brittany's Court


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Dragon's Cave by Rose-Marie Lyttle
Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston

Good luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## ritastradling

ASDeMatteis said:


> Ooh I haven't heard of Kindle First, what is it?


Here's a link:
https://www.amazon.com/kindle-dbs/kindlefirst/ref=kf_lp_rw_gp_to_hz?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

The books usually go Amazon top ten. But... sounds pretty unlikely. It's a dream, but a good dream


----------



## ASDeMatteis

ritastradling said:


> Here's a link:
> https://www.amazon.com/kindle-dbs/kindlefirst/ref=kf_lp_rw_gp_to_hz?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> 
> The books usually go Amazon top ten. But... sounds pretty unlikely. It's a dream, but a good dream


That sounds like it'd be amazing to get into! I wonder how they're chosen


----------



## TheWriter

ritastradling said:


> Here's a link:
> https://www.amazon.com/kindle-dbs/kindlefirst/ref=kf_lp_rw_gp_to_hz?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> 
> The books usually go Amazon top ten. But... sounds pretty unlikely. It's a dream, but a good dream


Gets one excited about the possibility!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rozsa said:


> Hi Kindle Scout entrants - Trying to decide if I toss my medieval historical romance into the Kindle Scout pool. Does anyone know if historical romances ever get picked? Thks for your thoughts!
> 
> Sense of Touch: Love and Duty at Anne of Brittany's Court


I don't think that's possible, as it's already been published. KS is pretty firm about only having previously unpublished works.


----------



## cmstafford

lisannalangston said:


> I have nominated Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl and When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford and Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker.
> 
> I will have space come available for more nominations in three days and I will nominate Alex and Rita.


Thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699

I have added Tolstoy and the Checkout Girl to my noms. Already nominated Dragon's Cave and Beyond the Burning Shore. Good luck to you all.


----------



## lauramg_1406

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't think that's possible, as it's already been published. KS is pretty firm about only having previously unpublished works.


What Julianne said! Didn't they pull one down last month cause it was published already?

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay7979

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I'd guess the takeaway here is just to write the best book that you can and then write the next book as best you can, on and on. Or maybe it's all random chance. Whatever. I'll take it.
> 
> PS Nominated Terebithia. Good luck Aaron and Lorain!


Congratulations, Eric!


----------



## Kay7979

jcarter said:


> I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


Got you! I'm excited to see you have another book ready to go. Whether you "win" or not, I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Got you! I'm excited to see you have another book ready to go. Whether you "win" or not, I'm looking forward to reading it.


I agree completely!


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't think ...


Hi  just wanted to let you know, I nominated Wyrd House. It looks very cool!

But . . . now I'm full up on nominations (for 6 days), it seems. Can you really only Nominate 3 at a time?


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so yesterday was Groundhog Day. Bill Murray stuck his head out of his burrow and swears we are in for an early spring.
> 
> Here's hoping.
> 
> I've set up my own Headtalker and could use some support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


Supported


----------



## ritastradling

lisannalangston said:


> I have nominated Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl and When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford and Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker.
> 
> I will have space come available for more nominations in three days and I will nominate Alex and Rita.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ritastradling said:


> Hi  just wanted to let you know, I nominated Wyrd House. It looks very cool!
> 
> But . . . now I'm full up on nominations (for 6 days), it seems. Can you really only Nominate 3 at a time?


Yes, only three at a time, but you can prioritize by nominating the campaigns with less days left first. For example, my campaign just started, it has like 28 days left. You can un-nominate me, and hit the "save for later" button. Then you havce a slot free to nominate a book that has a campaign about to end, and come back to mine later.

Lol, not that I want you to un-nominate me, but there's still lots of time for Wyrd House. Glad you like it!


----------



## jcarter

Kay7979 said:


> Got you! I'm excited to see you have another book ready to go. Whether you "win" or not, I'm looking forward to reading it.


Thanks, Kay! And I'm looking forward to reading your next book!


----------



## papercarver65

jcarter said:


> I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


Yay! I'm your 25th supporter. Good luck!



Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so yesterday was Groundhog Day. Bill Murray stuck his head out of his burrow and swears we are in for an early spring.
> 
> Here's hoping.
> 
> I've set up my own Headtalker and could use some support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


And Steve I'm lucky number 13 for you 

Congrats Eric. Very excited for you !!!

Nominated the top three. February looks like it's going to be a great month. KS chose three books in the first 3 days.


----------



## Rfoster

Last day for Beyond The Burning Shore, thanks everybody that's nominated and everyone that keeps this supportive forum going. Its been a enjoyable ride,will post stats later. I nominated top 3
Ron


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Okay, I've got a new one that was just listed today, Steve--could you add me to the list?

Blood & Holy Water https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BYKSFXTV35ND

Thank you to everyone who helped me with my tagline--I went with "Vampires aren't perfect; neither are angels" but "She wants wings. He wants to be left alone" was a super close 2nd and I'll be using this on some of my advertising.

Steve & Jen: I just supported both your headtalkers...I'm going over to create my own now. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's cold out here in Halifax but I don't care! I've got the weekend off and I am loving it!

What are your weekend plans?

I'm planning to get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Beyond the Burning Shore by Ron Foster
1 day left  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
1 day left  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
2 days left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
2 days left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
5 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
5 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
6 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
12 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
12 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
14 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
19 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
22 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
23 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
26 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
26 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
26 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
26 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
26 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
27 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
29 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Okay, I'm back!

Here's my HeadTalker campaign if you'd be so kind and give me your support. You all rock!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-support/


----------



## Kay7979

Joynell Schultz said:


> Okay, I'm back!
> 
> Here's my HeadTalker campaign if you'd be so kind and give me your support. You all rock!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-support/


Done. Good luck!


----------



## Robertson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Robertson- still loving that new cover!


Thanks, Julianne. I had some great suggestions and even some expert help with the lettering. It made a huge difference, glad you like it! 

Filled my slot with "Mark Twain". Good luck, Jon!

Robertson


----------



## AnitaLouise

Eric T Knight said:


> Well, I'm here to say that page views and H&T officially don't mean anything. I had only 36 hours in HT and 372 page views but I just got word that my book, Ace Lone Wolf and the Lost Temple of Toltec was selected! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=ace+lone+wolf
> 
> Woohoo!!


Congratulations!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Top 3 nominated. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Robertson

Just got my email announcing that "Necrospect" has been picked up.

Huge congratulations, J.B. Markes!

Robertson


----------



## amiblackwelder

AnitaLouise said:


> Congratulations!


Congrats!


----------



## amiblackwelder

Robertson said:


> Just got my email announcing that "Necrospect" has been picked up.
> 
> Huge congratulations, J.B. Markes!
> 
> Robertson


Wow, contras to you too!


----------



## Eric T Knight

I just received an email saying that Necrospect was chosen for publication so congratulations on that, JB.



> Congrats Eric! I got so excited when I read the email this morning and realised that someone from the thread got picked!


I feel the same way. It's like, hey, I know that person!



> I hope that your result bodes well for this fellow Tucsonan (or maybe it means they've filled their AZ quota


Hey, someone else in Tucson! Are you going to the meeting in a few weeks where David VanDyke is sharing marketing tips?

Beyond the Burning Shore nominated.


----------



## cmstafford

Congratulations to all those recently selected! Got the top three nominated.


----------



## ritastradling

Joynell Schultz said:


> Okay, I'm back!
> 
> Here's my HeadTalker campaign if you'd be so kind and give me your support. You all rock!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-support/


gottcha


----------



## RWhite7699

Have one on me! All five of my self-pub books are free today. Click one or more from the first five in my signature below. Thank you!


----------



## Tom Swyers

jcarter said:


> I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


Supported!

Good Luck!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Steve Vernon said:


> I've set up my own Headtalker and could use some support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


Supported!

Good Luck, Steve!


----------



## JPDavid

Eric T Knight said:


> Hey, someone else in Tucson! Are you going to the meeting in a few weeks where David VanDyke is sharing marketing tips?


I haven't heard about it. Do you have any info?
JP
Mind Game is in Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## JPDavid

Just now nominated the top three. Good luck to all of you!
JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## Eric T Knight

I'm not sure if there's any spaces left, but here's a link. David has been very successful and often posts here on the boards. The first meeting, in Jan, was quite helpful.

https://www.meetup.com/authors_publishing_forum/events/236286857/?rv=co1


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Congrats to JB on Necrospect!  That's awesome!

Headtalkers supported.

Top three nominated.

RWhite, thanks for the head's up.  I really enjoyed Lily of the Valley.

My campaign is ticking along.  I was on H&T 5 hours day one, and 18 hours yesterday, but looks like nothing for today so far.  Still, I can't complain.  I'm doing all right for not being a social media butterfly.

Fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Wow, I've been gone a few days from what I thought was Steve's norovirus, but turned out to be an emergency appendectomy. Anyway, looks like thread just multiplied! So, I'm putting all of my comments in one reply!

@Robertson – Love the new cover for Scot Free in Hollywood
Good luck with Wyrd House, @Jillianne!
@Rita Stradling and @Jen, your books looks very intriguing 
@Ami, Nominated Exotiqa
@Steve Vernon, Downloaded Kelpie Dreams, good luck with the sale!
@Jon, I used a Facebook Ad that targeted to readers of big name romance writers that suit my style and audience to take advantage of theirs. It worked well whenever Facebook served it up, but they didn’t always serve it, which was annoying.
@Eric T – Congrats on Ace Lone Wolf!
@J.B. – Congrats on Necrospect

Welcome everyone else that I might have missed, and thanks to everyone who voted / will be voting for Shelter My Heart in my final days


----------



## JPDavid

Eric T Knight said:


> I'm not sure if there's any spaces left, but here's a link. David has been very successful and often posts here on the boards. The first meeting, in Jan, was quite helpful.


Thanks Eric. I followed the link, joined the MeetUp group, and signed up for the meeting. I'll see you there.
Thanks again,
JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## Robertson

LG O'Connor said:


> Wow, I've been gone a few days from what I thought was Steve's norovirus, but turned out to be an emergency appendectomy. Anyway, looks like thread just multiplied! So, I'm putting all of my comments in one reply!
> 
> @Robertson - Love the new cover for Scot Free in Hollywood


Thank you, LG. Great to have feedback on the cover.
Sorry to hear about your emergency. Something similar happened to me many years ago, my appendix actually burst. It wasn't fun! Hope you're feeling better!

Robertson


----------



## amdonehere

Hi everyone,

I'm working on a book now that I plan to submit to Kindle Scout. I work with an editor for all my books and I'm using her for this one as well. I also will pay for proofreading as I always do. My question is, do you all normally have your editor work on your book before you submit? I know they offer editing if you win, and I'm not betting on being the lucky winner. I read Lincoln Cole's book and he said the Scout program's editing services if one of the reasons why authors submit, so it sounds like people do not get their MS professionally edited before submitting. Anyway, I just want to know what the norm is. Thanks.

And thanks for everyone who are sharing your advice here. I'm learning so much from this thread.


----------



## Patricia KC

AlexaKang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm working on a book now that I plan to submit to Kindle Scout. I work with an editor for all my books and I'm using her for this one as well. I also will pay for proofreading as I always do. My question is, do you all normally have your editor work on your book before you submit? I know they offer editing if you win, and I'm not betting on being the lucky winner. I read Lincoln Cole's book and he said the Scout program's editing services if one of the reasons why authors submit, so it sounds like people do not get their MS professionally edited before submitting. Anyway, I just want to know what the norm is. Thanks.
> 
> And thanks for everyone who are sharing your advice here. I'm learning so much from this thread.


My two cents: Having your book in the best shape possible before submitting does more for your chances than any promotion or time on the H&T list during your campaign. I had less than 1,000 page views and only 162 hours (23% of the time) on H&T, but my book had been edited and proofread more than once. YMMV.


----------



## J.B. Markes

Thanks for the support! I don't post much, but I am always encouraged by the back and forth on this thread.

I will back up what others have said over not fretting about H&T. I tweeted my campaign details a few times, but largely it was set it and forget it. My stats were as follows.

84 hours H&T (12 in the first 2 days and the last 72 hours), 437 total page views, 17% external traffic.

So keep on, keepin' on and don't worry about the numbers too much. And of course, thank you for the advice and nominations.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Robertson said:


> Thank you, LG. Great to have feedback on the cover.
> Sorry to hear about your emergency. Something similar happened to me many years ago, my appendix actually burst. It wasn't fun! Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> Robertson


Thanks for the well wishes, Robertson. Wow, a burst appendix is much more serious. Thankfully, in my case, they caught it before that stage. Recovering


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

AlexaKang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm working on a book now that I plan to submit to Kindle Scout. I work with an editor for all my books and I'm using her for this one as well. I also will pay for proofreading as I always do. My question is, do you all normally have your editor work on your book before you submit? I know they offer editing if you win, and I'm not betting on being the lucky winner. I read Lincoln Cole's book and he said the Scout program's editing services if one of the reasons why authors submit, so it sounds like people do not get their MS professionally edited before submitting. Anyway, I just want to know what the norm is. Thanks.
> 
> And thanks for everyone who are sharing your advice here. I'm learning so much from this thread.


Alexa,

I second what Patricia said. I have three author friends who were accepted to Scout, and all of them had invested in appealing covers and a full edits and proofreads. Patricia (or one of the other chosen Scouts on this thread) can comment further, but none of my author friends needed substantive editing post-acceptance. My thought is, if only 3% of the books are accepted, then an investment in editing will probably improve your chances of acceptance.

Liz


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

LG- so sorry about your appendix, may it RIP.  Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Alexa Kang- I agree with what others have said, KS makes it clear they are looking for books that are ready to publish, including edited and a good cover.  They do edit, but they are looking for books that don't require much work, so they can get them out fast.  If you have an editor you normally use, I'd go for it.  The shinier that MS is, the more chance it has of publication.

That said, I'm not dishing folks like me who simply can't afford professional editing at this stage in the game.  Often we try to get by with rewrites and free beta readers, and that's not optimum but it's okay.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Had Beyond the Burning Shore locked in and added Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl & Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation.

Good luck to Jon, Lis & Ron


----------



## Joynell Schultz

AlexaKang said:


> I'm working on a book now that I plan to submit to Kindle Scout. I work with an editor for all my books and I'm using her for this one as well. I also will pay for proofreading as I always do. My question is, do you all normally have your editor work on your book before you submit? I know they offer editing if you win, and I'm not betting on being the lucky winner. I read Lincoln Cole's book and he said the Scout program's editing services if one of the reasons why authors submit, so it sounds like people do not get their MS professionally edited before submitting. Anyway, I just want to know what the norm is. Thanks.


I go at it a little different, since I'm impatient. My novel is with my editor at the same time it's in Kindle Scout. I know, I should probably wait, but I don't expect to win. (Okay, don't hate me for being a glass is half-empty girl on this topic.) That way, when KS is all over, I'm ready to publish. Plus, even if selected, you have a few weeks to upload your final document.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> That said, I'm not dishing folks like me who simply can't afford professional editing at this stage in the game. Often we try to get by with rewrites and free beta readers, and that's not optimum but it's okay.


There is that expense thing. TCM was my grad school thesis, so the editing thing was already necessary (and a lot of it happened in the grad program). But-beta readers, revision--if you can't afford pro editing and proofing, doing whatever you can to get eyes on the manuscript before submitting is one of the best things you can do for your book. Do what you can.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Hi everyone! I've been lurking on this thread for a while, biding my time...er, gathering intel and prepping for my own Kindle Scout Campaign. *Lady of Dreams* just went live, so now I've got to get used to having another page to obsessively stalk...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Sunday and I've got the whole day off today and my wife and I will be heading to the grocery store very shortly.

My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS is available for $1.00 throughout the month of February in the North American market and is holding firm at an Amazon ranking of about 40000-50000. I am promoting it just as best as I can, as cheaply as I can - meaning that I have Sharpeed the announcement into the walls of every single public washroom stall of every single Macdonalds restaurant in a walking distance of my home. Even the ladies rooms. In further news, does anyone know exactly what a "restraining order" is supposed to mean?
  

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
LAST DAY LEFT!  Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
1 day left  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
1 day left  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
4 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
4 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
5 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
11 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
11 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
13 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
18 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
21 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
22 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
25 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
25 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
25 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
25 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
25 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
26 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
28 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
29 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: I would also appreciate any and all support for my KELPIE DREAMS HeadTalker campaign.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Rfoster

My Campaign finished yesterday for Beyond The Burning Shore My Stats were 2,223 views  138 HT 

Looks like I carried the ball mostly 19%/ 81%  
I am nominating the top three, Thanks again to everyone and good luck to all.
Ron


----------



## jcarter

Patricia KC said:


> My two cents: Having your book in the best shape possible before submitting does more for your chances than any promotion or time on the H&T list during your campaign. I had less than 1,000 page views and only 162 hours (23% of the time) on H&T, but my book had been edited and proofread more than once. YMMV.


I agree that it's best to have the manuscript in the best shape possible before submitting. For some people, that might mean sending it off to an editor and paying $$$. To others, that might mean having the retired English professor next door and her book club go through it. It should be as good as it can be.

My problem is that I keep tinkering even after the edit is done, and then I am terrified that I'm adding typos as I tinker. There always seems to be something more to add or reword.


----------



## lisannalangston

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Had Beyond the Burning Shore locked in and added Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl & Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation.
> 
> Good luck to Jon, Lis & Ron


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> I agree that it's best to have the manuscript in the best shape possible before submitting. For some people, that might mean sending it off to an editor and paying $$$. To others, that might mean having the retired English professor next door and her book club go through it. It should be as good as it can be.
> 
> My problem is that I keep tinkering even after the edit is done, and then I am terrified that I'm adding typos as I tinker. There always seems to be something more to add or reword.


Since you are Patricia were both selected, you should know!

The requirement that the book should have at least one round of professional editing before the submission is an important clue about what the KS editors are looking for. The fact that they provide only one round of editing after selection is another. A few typos won't deter them from picking a book they love, but they clearly want books that are pretty close to ready to publish.

I look at it this way. When I was campaigning, I knew I was going to self pub if I wasn't selected, so I figured I might as well do the editing first. That way the manuscript would make the best possible impression, but it would also be ready for a quick launch in the event it wasn't selected.


----------



## lisannalangston

W.R. Gingell said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking on this thread for a while, biding my time...er, gathering intel and prepping for my own Kindle Scout Campaign. *Lady of Dreams* just went live, so now I've got to get used to having another page to obsessively stalk...


haha. Welcome! I will put you book on my list to nominate.


----------



## lisannalangston

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
> When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> YAY! Thank You so much.
> Mark


----------



## lisannalangston

Rfoster said:


> My Campaign finished yesterday for Beyond The Burning Shore My Stats were 2,223 views 138 HT
> 
> Looks like I carried the ball mostly 19%/ 81%
> I am nominating the top three, Thanks again to everyone and good luck to all.
> Ron


Thank you for the nomination. Fingers crossed for yours!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Got the top three nominated! I'll make sure to nominate the other one ending tomorrow, too


----------



## Jon Kerr

Had Beyond the Burning Shore locked in and added Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl & Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation.

Good luck to Jon, Lis & Ron  


THANKS SO MUCH TO MARK & EVERYONE!


----------



## edipet

Patricia KC said:


> There is that expense thing. TCM was my grad school thesis, so the editing thing was already necessary (and a lot of it happened in the grad program). But-beta readers, revision--if you can't afford pro editing and proofing, doing whatever you can to get eyes on the manuscript before submitting is one of the best things you can do for your book. Do what you can.


The 'expense' thing is considerable. Agreed. Especially if you go for a professional fiction editor-great difference between editing fiction and non-fiction where you also have styles (APA, MLA) to consider, footnotes, references, attributes, etc.- but the sting of editing expenditure does not compare to the sting of your readers' reaction, chiming back with 'errors and mistakes' observations as they read your book and putting that endearing little line at the end of the review of your book: "My reading of this book was spoiled by its many errors, omissions and gaps in continuity." I have an email from a reader who found 'several' spelling errors - when I asked for them so I could correct - it turned out to be 3 (letters reversed) but I realized that to some readers even one error may be one too many.

Like most authors here, I'm an indie struggling to juggle living budget with writing budget since my combined sales for last year were just over 4,000 books - but then I have 14 books out so it's not that great, in sales or income. However, when it comes to spending money on book publication, editing comes in at #1. It's where I'll spend the money, even at the expense of other necessities such as cover design, or issuing more than one format.

So far I had one book in Kindle Scout-wasn't selected-but the side-benefit was that I planned to come out with it in the first place, and now that I did come out with "Thy Killer's Keeper," Amazon is going to send out notification on my behalf to all those who voted for it (279 hours in Ho&Trending, 778 page views) and that's one fantastic promo-advertising I don't have to pay for. It's also the reason why I submitted just now my Doomsday Hand - Book 5 of a series (Amazon seldom if ever picks a serial book out of sequence) because at the end, Amazon will once again do a great promo for me when I publish the book-as I intended to do all along.

So, think about this particular benefit of Kindle Scout, and the fact that your book should be in tip-top shape when it comes to editing if Amazon is going to send out notification if it does not get selected, and when you publish it yourself. It's a really good kick-off campaign for a new release.

I read posts here about authors wondering if it's necessary to have the book professionally edited if Amazon's going to do it for me...yes, it's absolutely necessary. And Amazon will do little if anything once it chooses the book (if that is the lucky case). So author still stands in danger of getting those annoying, little notes from readers: Decent story but non-existent editing, etc. etc.


----------



## lisannalangston

ASDeMatteis said:


> Got the top three nominated! I'll make sure to nominate the other one ending tomorrow, too


THANK YOU! I nominated yours the last time a slot came open, Alex. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Nominated the top 3. Currently hard at work on my novel's sequel but I've been keeping an eye on KS throughout. Also found the time to review _The Ceiling Man_ which was the first KS nom I ever picked out. Was great, Patricia.


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> The requirement that the book should have at least one round of professional editing before the submission is an important clue about what the KS editors are looking for. The fact that they provide only one round of editing after selection is another. A few typos won't deter them from picking a book they love, but they clearly want books that are pretty close to ready to publish.


This is so true. Seeing how (little) KP interacts with authors after the selection, I believe in this even more than I did before. It seems they want the minimum investment of time in the books the pick. And that, I believe, goes for the editing as well as the cover. In other words, the editors might be looking for books that will need the least amount of editing and minimum (if any) updates to the cover. While the editing quality of the MS or the quality of the cover cannot be the only criteria for selection, they are definitely important spokes in the wheel.

As a self publisher with a tight budget myself, I can understand that it's hard to always hire a professional editor or a cover designer, but it's necessary that the manuscript goes through beta readers at least, and checked as many times as possible by the author. The cover needs to fit the genre and be as eye catching and as professional looking as possible. And all that doesn't go to waste if the book isn't picked, all of it gives the book a head start when it's published.


----------



## Patricia KC

CRex896 said:


> Nominated the top 3. Currently hard at work on my novel's sequel but I've been keeping an eye on KS throughout. Also found the time to review _The Ceiling Man_ which was the first KS nom I ever picked out. Was great, Patricia.


Thank you!


----------



## RWhite7699

Have Tolstoy and the Checkout Girl, Mark Twain and the River of Timeless Temptation and When Darkness Falls in my nomination slots. Such great titles! Good luck to all.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Just chiming in to agree with everything said about editing.  Not having money for a professional editor shouldn't stop you from throwing a book into the ring with KS, but it doesn't mean you finish a book and immediately slap it up there either.  The books I'm running through KS now have been finished for ages. Both Descending and Wyrd House had about 5 beta readers apiece and about 8-10 re-reads and re-writes.  That doesn't mean they don't contain the occasional typo, but I've taken the time to get as many eyes on them as possible and make them as clean as I can make them.  You can't improve your writing if you don't get eyes on it.

We've all seen ebooks that have obviously been finished and published immediately.  It's understandable.  Some folks finish a project and just get so excited that they jump to publish, and self-publishing is too easy these days in many respects.  However, having patience and waiting to make that project as shiny as possible only betters the work and increases it's chances of being picked up by KS.

Now, there are certainly writers who are making money self publishing by getting new books out there as fast as possible, one every couple of weeks, but they aren't trying to get selected by KS, so that's an entirely different kettle of fish.

As always, top three nominated and fingers and toes crossed for those waiting for news!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just chiming in to agree with everything said about editing. Not having money for a professional editor shouldn't stop you from throwing a book into the ring with KS, but it doesn't mean you finish a book and immediately slap it up there either. The books I'm running through KS now have been finished for ages. Both Descending and Wyrd House had about 5 beta readers apiece and about 8-10 re-reads and re-writes. That doesn't mean they don't contain the occasional typo, but I've taken the time to get as many eyes on them as possible and make them as clean as I can make them. You can't improve your writing if you don't get eyes on it.


That's an excellent point. A lot of people, particularly those just starting out, are on a tight budget, and good professional editors don't come cheap! However, if an author is willing to spend the time to become a reasonable self-editor and can supplement with good beta readers, even those on a tight budget can produce a quality product.


----------



## cmstafford

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Tolstoy & the Checkout Girl by Lis Anna-Langston
> Mark Twain & the River of Timeless Temptation by Jon Kerr
> When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark and everyone else who nominated When Darkness Falls! I have Tolstoy and Mark Twain rounding out my top three!


----------



## lisannalangston

Just logged in and saw that me, Jon and Chandra are all hot and trending. This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo AWESOME. So grateful to everyone on this thread making this happen. I, of course, nominated Jon & Chandra. Keep going.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

jcarter said:


> My problem is that I keep tinkering even after the edit is done, and then I am terrified that I'm adding typos as I tinker. There always seems to be something more to add or reword.


This. This is exactly what I do. Tinker and tinker, and then stress because I might have added typos.


----------



## ritastradling

I just wanted to add something about editors. A lot of editors who are just starting out will do a project for less money because they're more looking for credits, referrals and testimonials. A good place to find a newbie (or a not-so-newbie) editor is the Editors and Writers Group on Goodreads. Many editors will do a sample chapter so you can see if you jive with their style. I saw one editor who will work for free on sci fi and fantasy novels in order to get testimonials. Here's the link to the group: https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/52389-editors-and-writers

I'm dyslexic so I live and die by my editor. I actually found her because she was advertising a special on the group, which I see a lot of bigger editors doing there.


----------



## ritastradling

W.R. Gingell said:


> This. This is exactly what I do. Tinker and tinker, and then stress because I might have added typos.


I'm with both of you on this!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

ritastradling said:


> I'm dyslexic


Hey! Me too! I don't have an editor, but the dyslexia is why I use about four different editing methods: on screen edit, printed out hard copy edit, sent to kindle review edit, NaturalSoft voice reading aloud edit. That usually catches most of the stuff.

Then I have about 10 beta readers (at least 2 of which are actual GENIUSES at catching typos/reversed words/scrambled words/missing letters/etc).

That way, I usually end up with about as many typos/etc as you'd find in a trad pub book


----------



## ritastradling

W.R. Gingell said:


> Hey! Me too! I don't have an editor, but the dyslexia is why I use about four different editing methods: on screen edit, printed out hard copy edit, sent to kindle review edit, NaturalSoft voice reading aloud edit. That usually catches most of the stuff.
> 
> Then I have about 10 beta readers (at least 2 of which are actual GENIUSES at catching typos/reversed words/scrambled words/missing letters/etc).
> 
> That way, I usually end up with about as many typos/etc as you'd find in a trad pub book


Wow!! Sounds like you have an amazing system!


----------



## lauramg_1406

W.R. Gingell said:


> This. This is exactly what I do. Tinker and tinker, and then stress because I might have added typos.


I did this to the extent that I missed a word out from the first page of my latest book. Never moved so fast that early in the morning before.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

ritastradling said:


> Wow!! Sounds like you have an amazing system!


Gotta have a system, or I fall to pieces 



lauramg_1406 said:


> I did this to the extent that I missed a word out from the first page of my latest book. Never moved so fast that early in the morning before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


 

Yup. I quite often miss out a/an/the/of, too...


----------



## lauramg_1406

W.R. Gingell said:


> Gotta have a system, or I fall to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I quite often miss out a/an/the/of, too...


I think it was "thing" I missed out! Thankfully, that seemed to be the one time that amazon didn't take too long to update!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - it's Monday and there is a fine dusting of snow on the ground and I have been up since about 3am listening to the snow plows going back and forth down the roadway, trying to clock in as many work hours as is humanly possible. I've got a night shift tonight. Hopefully I can catch a nap later this morning.

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
LAST DAY LEFT!  Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
3 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
3 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
5 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
10 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
10 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
12 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
17 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
20 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
21 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
24 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
24 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
24 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
24 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
24 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
25 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
27 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
28 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: I would also appreciate any and all support for my KELPIE DREAMS HeadTalker campaign.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker


Nominated When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford yesterday.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 
> Nominated When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford yesterday.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark!

A heartfelt THANK YOU to everyone on the thread who has supported Shelter My Heart. It's been a fun ride  I plan to stick around, and keep supporting the rest of the Scouts.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> PS: I would also appreciate any and all support for my KELPIE DREAMS HeadTalker campaign.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


Done!


----------



## cmstafford

LG O'Connor said:


> Thank you, Mark!
> 
> A heartfelt THANK YOU to everyone on the thread who has supported Shelter My Heart. It's been a fun ride  I plan to stick around, and keep support the rest of the Scouts.


I second this! Thank you everyone who nominated When Darkness Falls. I have myself, lol, Shelter My Heart, and Where the Wicked Dwell nominated. I'll catch Exotiqa tomorrow!


----------



## RWhite7699

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 
> Nominated When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford yesterday.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Ditto!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Steve Vernon said:


> PS: I would also appreciate any and all support for my KELPIE DREAMS HeadTalker campaign.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


Supported - plus I already purchased a copy!


----------



## MichelleKidd

. . . Got Jen and Joynell too headtalkers too!


----------



## Steve Vernon

LG O'Connor said:


> Supported - plus I already purchased a copy!


Thanks, Michelle. Your kind support and the purchase of Kelpie Dreams is much appreciated. The Headtalker now has the number of supporters that I needed. Kelpie Dreams has been bouncing steadily between an Amazon ranking of 40000 to 50000 steadily over the last six days. I've signed up at twenty different promo-sites including the Awesome Gang, Daily Cheap Reads, ebookasaurus, Book Bongo - nearly every site that offers the chance of free promotion, as well as a couple of cheap promos at eBookSoda and Book Pebble - which pretty flattens out my promo money.

Here's hoping for a little sales momentum as February continues on.


----------



## Robertson

Nominated the top three. Best of luck to Chanda, LG and Michael (my wife has a slot clearing tomorrow, I believe).



LG O'Connor said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, Robertson. Wow, a burst appendix is much more serious. Thankfully, in my case, they caught it before that stage. Recovering


Good to know that you are recovering so fast. Hope your scar is smaller than mine!

Robertson


----------



## lisannalangston

A heartfelt THANK YOU to everyone on the thread who has supported Shelter My Heart. It's been a fun ride  I plan to stick around, and keep supporting the rest of the Scouts.
[/quote]

I nominated both of you when my slots cleared this morning.


----------



## JPDavid

Top three nominated.
Can't wait until_ Mind Game_ gets to the top of the list, because with 10 days left it's dropping, dropping, dropping...
JP
_Mind Game _is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Thanks, Chandra, Ruth, Robertson, Lis, and JP  Oh, and anyone else I missed...


----------



## Paul Francois

Hey Guys,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a bit, been crazy busy.

I grabbed these ones just now...Good luck!

LAST DAY LEFT! When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
3 days left Exotiqa by M. Black
5 days left Mark of Destiny by Azrael James


----------



## Rfoster

Top three nominated, waiting to hear on mine


----------



## amdonehere

Just want to thank everyone for the advice on editing. Very helpful.

I don't think I would put a book through without having my editor work on it first any way. I have to say having a professional edit makes a huge difference, especially developmental edit.  But I agree with all the others that, if the budget isn't there, it shouldn't stop anyone from going forward. You got to work with what you got. The story is why people buy the books.


----------



## msknyc

It's been about 10 days now since my book has been up on Kindle Scout. Can I just say, it feels like 10 *years*. 

It's been awhile since I posted it on kboards (and only once!) so I hope you'll forgive me for posting again. It's called 'The Atlantis Twins', a mystery/thriller and my first novel. 
http://amzn.to/2konn5J

Thank you!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JPDavid said:


> Top three nominated.
> Can't wait until_ Mind Game_ gets to the top of the list, because with 10 days left it's dropping, dropping, dropping...
> JP


For my last campaign, it started picking up again at day 23 (with the last 4 days being on H&T the whole time.) Days 10-23 were a wasteland. I gave up even looking if I was on the H&T list.



msknyc said:


> It's been about 10 days now since my book has been up on Kindle Scout. Can I just say, it feels like 10 *years*.


Ha! I'm on day 3 and it feels like the whole month should have passed already. Put the campaign aside and get back to writing! (I say that more for myself than anyone else.  )


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! When Darkness Falls by Chanda Stafford
> LAST DAY LEFT! Shelter My Heart by L.G. O'Connor


Nominated. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


Gotcha!



MichelleKidd said:


> . . . Got Jen and Joynell too headtalkers too!


FanTAstic! Thank you.



Steve Vernon said:


> PS: I would also appreciate any and all support for my KELPIE DREAMS HeadTalker campaign.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


Supported this one too... Plus, I downloaded Kelpie Dreams for Kindle Unlimited and will get to it soon.  I hope it has your sense of humor.


----------



## mcginty

Have nominated the top three. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Kay7979

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


Done! Love the cover!


----------



## Kay7979

I filled up my nomination slots. Good luck! And good luck to those still in Kindle Scout purgatory. I have a couple of you in my past nominations folder that have been waiting since the 31st. Hope you get good news soon.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Joynell Schultz said:


> I downloaded Kelpie Dreams for Kindle Unlimited and will get to it soon.  I hope it has your sense of humor.


Fantastic!

I love that Kindle Press gives me the same sort of payment for a Kindle Unlimited read as well as an outright sale.

God bless Kindle Press/Scout!
  

***********************************


JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


And I've got your Headtalker covered, Julianne! Always glad to help out a friend.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks to Steve, Kay, Joynell, and anyone else who's supported my Headtalker.

Joynell, thanks for the cover love.  I still lack confidence about making my own covers, but I'm getting better every one I do.

Top three nominated, as always. And fingers crossed for those playing the waiting game!


----------



## cmstafford

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks to Steve, Kay, Joynell, and anyone else who's supported my Headtalker.
> 
> Joynell, thanks for the cover love. I still lack confidence about making my own covers, but I'm getting better every one I do.
> 
> Top three nominated, as always. And fingers crossed for those playing the waiting game!


Thanks everyone who nominated When Darkness Falls. I really appreciate it! Also, I know your campaign still has a little while to go, but I can't wait to read Wyrd House. It sounds so interesting!


----------



## Michael Parker

Two days left and I still need votes. I have just tried to vote for the top two, but their campaigns are closed. Tried No.4 but discovered my nominations are full. I still need votes with two days left. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Michael Parker said:


> Two days left and I still need votes. I have just tried to vote for the top two, but their campaigns are closed. Tried No.4 but discovered my nominations are full. I still need votes with two days left.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


I voted for you!



cmstafford said:


> Also, I know your campaign still has a little while to go, but I can't wait to read Wyrd House. It sounds so interesting!


I second that!

Yesterday was an amazing day for page views for my novel, Blood and Holy Water--177 views...and none of them from external sources. (I haven't advertised to my friends & family yet. I'm saving that for the middle when I fall off H&T, at least, that's what happened with my last campaign.) I think I discovered the secret: RED NOVEL COVER.

*** Cross-Promo Opportunity ***
The Kindle Scout Alumni group is organizing a promo for the weekend of February 17-19th to grow our mailing list. If you have a freebie/magnet to giveaway, you can participate. It's free. All you need to do is send me your instafreebie link (either post it in the "my book wasn't accepted to Kindle Scout" thread or message me.) Then for promo weekend, we post the link on facebook/twitter/etc...and email out our mailing list (what little list most of us have.)


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I love that Kindle Press gives me the same sort of payment for a Kindle Unlimited read as well as an outright sale.
> 
> God bless Kindle Press/Scout!
> 
> 
> ***********************************
> And I've got your Headtalker covered, Julianne! Always glad to help out a friend.


Definitely one of the coolest benefits! Of course, with the prime reading program we only get a flat rate (and I bet most of my 'sales' these last two months are from that) but the exposure we get from it is tremendous!

Good luck everyone with soon to end campaigns!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I have been busy all morning pushing digital doorbells and banging on virtual doors attempting to stir up a little more interest in Kelpie Dreams and the rest of my February promotions.

Kelpie Dreams is still hovering around the 40000 to 50000 Amazon ranking, meaning that it is selling at an approximate rate of about 8-10 copies per day, during this February one dollar promotion. I'd like to see that number improve, but so far at least I'm holding steady. I was hoping for enough Kelpie Dream sales to pay off the last few hundred dollars of my original advance, so that I can start putting some of these royalties into my bank account.

SO - am I happy with Kindle Scout so far?

Yes I am, actually.

I'm ten months in and I'd like to pay off the advance before the end of May, if not sooner - but I am still happy with the results.

Why?

Let me tell you.

The thing to remember is that the Kindle Scout program is still fairly young, as is Kindle Press. I know that some authors are disgruntled because most of us haven't seen the kind of returns that the Kindle Press contract originally promised. Nevertheless, I've sold more copies of Kelpie Dreams than any of my books. Which means two things. Number one - I am still happy with my results at Kindle Press, even though I am still a few hundred dollars short of paying off my advance. Number two - I really suck at selling books by myself - so I am REALLY easy to please.


So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
2 days left  Exotiqa by M. Black
4 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
9 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
9 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
11 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
16 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
17 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
19 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
20 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
23 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
23 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
23 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
23 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
23 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
24 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
26 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
27 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday and I have been busy all morning pushing digital doorbells and banging on virtual doors attempting to stir up a little more interest in Kelpie Dreams and the rest of my February promotions.
> 
> Kelpie Dreams is still hovering around the 40000 to 50000 Amazon ranking, meaning that it is selling at an approximate rate of about 8-10 copies per day, during this February one dollar promotion. I'd like to see that number improve, but so far at least I'm holding steady. I was hoping for enough Kelpie Dream sales to pay off the last few hundred dollars of my original advance, so that I can start putting some of these royalties into my bank account.
> 
> SO - am I happy with Kindle Scout so far?
> 
> Yes I am, actually.
> 
> I'm ten months in and I'd like to pay off the advance before the end of May, if not sooner - but I am still happy with the results.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Let me tell you.
> 
> The thing to remember is that the Kindle Scout program is still fairly young, as is Kindle Press. I know that some authors are disgruntled because most of us haven't seen the kind of returns that the Kindle Press contract originally promised. Nevertheless, I've sold more copies of Kelpie Dreams than any of my books. Which means two things. Number one - I am still happy with my results at Kindle Press, even though I am still a few hundred dollars short of paying off my advance. Number two - I really suck at selling books by myself - so I am REALLY easy to please.


Glad to hear Kelpie is doing fairly well! Usually, when KP does a 99 cent promo, they also send it out in an email or something, too, so you can expect to see at least one spike this month!

My big month was January at the 99 cent promo, and now my book is slipping back through the ranks. It was fun while it lasted, and certainly better results than I ever would have achieved on my own! Raven's Peak spent 12 days in January under 1,000 rank (and a few around the top 200-400 on the amazon store and #1 in its category!!) and then another 5 days under 1k in February before finally slipping higher yesterday. No idea how many books it sold (most of which were probably free with the prime reading program) but it really helped drive sales and preorders on my next couple of books.

I fully intend to submit to Kindle Scout again once I have another book ready, and I definitely have to say that the program has been worth it for me. There are certainly downsides (lack of transparency, cheap and ineffective editing, inability to control metadata or pricing) but the upsides have tremendously outweighed those for me. That experience isn't the same for everyone, though.

Of the 150+ authors in the facebook group who were picked, about 10% are incredibly happy with the program, 80% are indifferent or kind of happy, and 10% are incredibly unhappy and negative about the experience.

Anyway, one of the biggest benefits of getting picked is networking with other authors who were also picked, because it is a great group of people (like Steve) who really work hard to help each other out. We do a lot of cross-promotional things (like the giveaway in my signature) and help with general knowledge.

It would be nice if everyone could get a contract, but that isn't the way it works. Please keep in mind that the team at Kindle Scout is incredibly busy and working with timelines and requirements that mean they can't take every worthy book (or even most). They turn down a LOT of good books, and they pick some that maybe aren't so great. I was thrilled and kind of shocked when I got picked, because there were a bunch of competitors up there who were just as good, so I can say without question that everything comes down to luck.

If you don't get picked, just move on and publish and get another book ready. Amazon is really ramping up their internal imprints in their marketing efforts, which means its never been a better time to publish through kindle scout. That only makes Kindle Scout even more valuable to newcomers looking to break into the system. Already in January of this year a book launched and in its first two weeks probably sold about 2000+ copies (at full price) and as Kindle Scout gets better at launch marketing, more books will turn out like this.

Another quick thing to mention: a few weeks ago, one of the KP authors who got picked signed a deal with a pretty big publisher with a hefty advance, and the reason for the signing was because Kindle Scout pushed their book to the top of the pile. The benefits are wide-ranging and you never know what is going to happen!

So yeah, take the campaign seriously, try to have fun with it, and just remember that there is always tomorrow! You can keep submitting as many times as you want, and getting through the door will be worth it!


----------



## lauramg_1406

lincolnjcole said:


> Glad to hear Kelpie is doing fairly well! Usually, when KP does a 99 cent promo, they also send it out in an email or something, too, so you can expect to see at least one spike this month!
> 
> My big month was January at the 99 cent promo, and now my book is slipping back through the ranks. It was fun while it lasted, and certainly better results than I ever would have achieved on my own! Raven's Peak spent 12 days in January under 1,000 rank (and a few around the top 200-400 on the amazon store and #1 in its category!!) and then another 5 days under 1k in February before finally slipping higher yesterday. No idea how many books it sold (most of which were probably free with the prime reading program) but it really helped drive sales and preorders on my next couple of books.
> 
> I fully intend to submit to Kindle Scout again once I have another book ready, and I definitely have to say that the program has been worth it for me. There are certainly downsides (lack of transparency, cheap and ineffective editing, inability to control metadata or pricing) but the upsides have tremendously outweighed those for me. That experience isn't the same for everyone, though.
> 
> Of the 150+ authors in the facebook group who were picked, about 10% are incredibly happy with the program, 80% are indifferent or kind of happy, and 10% are incredibly unhappy and negative about the experience.
> 
> Anyway, one of the biggest benefits of getting picked is networking with other authors who were also picked, because it is a great group of people (like Steve) who really work hard to help each other out. We do a lot of cross-promotional things (like the giveaway in my signature) and help with general knowledge.
> 
> It would be nice if everyone could get a contract, but that isn't the way it works. Please keep in mind that the team at Kindle Scout is incredibly busy and working with timelines and requirements that mean they can't take every worthy book (or even most). They turn down a LOT of good books, and they pick some that maybe aren't so great. I was thrilled and kind of shocked when I got picked, because there were a bunch of competitors up there who were just as good, so I can say without question that everything comes down to luck.
> 
> If you don't get picked, just move on and publish and get another book ready. Amazon is really ramping up their internal imprints in their marketing efforts, which means its never been a better time to publish through kindle scout. That only makes Kindle Scout even more valuable to newcomers looking to break into the system. Already in January of this year a book launched and in its first two weeks probably sold about 2000+ copies (at full price) and as Kindle Scout gets better at launch marketing, more books will turn out like this.
> 
> Another quick thing to mention: a few weeks ago, one of the KP authors who got picked signed a deal with a pretty big publisher with a hefty advance, and the reason for the signing was because Kindle Scout pushed their book to the top of the pile. The benefits are wide-ranging and you never know what is going to happen!
> 
> So yeah, take the campaign seriously, try to have fun with it, and just remember that there is always tomorrow! You can keep submitting as many times as you want, and getting through the door will be worth it!


Curiosity has to make me ask (but don't feel you have to answer!)

What kind of thing are the 10% unhappy with? Is it just lack of control or something else?

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Joynell Schultz said:


> Yesterday was an amazing day for page views for my novel, Blood and Holy Water--177 views...and none of them from external sources. (I haven't advertised to my friends & family yet. I'm saving that for the middle when I fall off H&T, at least, that's what happened with my last campaign.) I think I discovered the secret: RED NOVEL COVER.


No wonder! To say your cover is eye-catching is an understatement. Well done!

And yes, the "red cover" tip has been added to my little black notebook as well


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Of the 150+ authors in the facebook group who were picked, about 10% are incredibly happy with the program, 80% are indifferent or kind of happy, and 10% are incredibly unhappy and negative about the experience.


It would be interesting to know how many of the people involved are just comparing KP to KDP and how many are comparing it to working with a different trad publisher. I can see how lack of transparency would be irksome for people used to frequently updated sales reports in KDP--but few trad publishers are transparent that way. I can see how the relatively short editing would be an irritation for people used to the three rounds of editing a traditional publisher would normally give, though Amazon is pretty upfront about expecting an already well-edited book.

It would also be interesting to know if the people who are unhappy were already big sellers. I would think people who weren't selling strongly to be begin with would be likely to do better under KP.

I guess like Laura I'm curious what those unhappy people don't like. I'm also a little concerned that the figures sound much less impressive than I might have expected. The selected authors who post in this thread generally seem happy. Are they atypical? Of course, there's a big difference in that middle category between indifferent and kind of happy.


----------



## Used To Be BH

msknyc said:


> It's been about 10 days now since my book has been up on Kindle Scout. Can I just say, it feels like 10 *years*.
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted it on kboards (and only once!) so I hope you'll forgive me for posting again. It's called 'The Atlantis Twins', a mystery/thriller and my first novel.
> http://amzn.to/2konn5J
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, the campaigns do feel as if they go on forever. I'm hoping my second one will be a little less stressful than the first.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


Done!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> I love that Kindle Press gives me the same sort of payment for a Kindle Unlimited read as well as an outright sale.


That's an interesting benefit I don't think I've seen advertised anywhere.


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> Curiosity has to make me ask (but don't feel you have to answer!)
> 
> What kind of thing are the 10% unhappy with? Is it just lack of control or something else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Almost universally, it is lack of promotion/perceived success. For example, in january i received a few fairly substantial promotions on my book from the kindle scout team, but i also paid for quite a few additional promotions on my own to help compound the success. For me, it paid off (even if I lost money in january it moved a lot of copies and will hopefully help the book for a long time to come). Many authors do this, but many more believe that kindle scout should be the only ones promoting and that the author should invest neither time, energy, nor money toward establishing their book.

I won't argue one way or another because circumstances are different for everyone and it is personal opinion. The way I look at it, though, is that even if I were with a real traditional publisher, there is still the expectation of the author assisting in marketing (through interviews and events, etc). Kindle scout claims they will promote once every 3 months for the first year as the more-or-less guaranteed promotions. For one author who has not been pushing his own book and it has ranked poorly since launch, his upcoming promotion after 7 or 8 months is a one day 99c feature to a few hundred people on the australia amazon store.

Naturally, you could imagine how furious he is by this because he can look over and see all of the significantly better promotions other authors are receiving. Most likely he will sell a handful of books (at 99 cents at that) and it will be a blip, yet that is his 'targeted advertising' from Amazon.

Don't get me wrong, many authors who never even try to promote their book have received huge promotions from amazon (though, in most cases they think of it as 'my book is amazing and people better recognize!' and not 'i am lucky!') but it definitely seems like amazon is more willing to stick their neck out when the author is, too (for example, one just published book i mentioned earlier that has already made several thousand dollars: kindle scout gave the book additional targeted promotion simply because the author already agreed to submit more books to them to publish).


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> It would be interesting to know how many of the people involved are just *comparing KP to KDP* and how many are comparing it to working with a different trad publisher. I can see how lack of transparency would be irksome for people used to frequently updated sales reports in KDP--but few trad publishers are transparent that way. I can see how the relatively short editing would be an irritation for people used to the three rounds of editing a traditional publisher would normally give, though Amazon is pretty upfront about expecting an already well-edited book.


100% this. It is almost always authors who don't really understand how the market works or don't really pay attention to traditional publishing routes. They compare their KP book to a self published book and complain a lot. Don't get me wrong, Kindle Press is impossible to get ahold of sometimes and it can be very frustrating since they are so busy, but in general the authors who complain don't really take the time to think about things from the KS side.



Bill Hiatt said:


> That's an interesting benefit I don't think I've seen advertised anywhere.


It isn't advertised...Technically, it isn't public information lol. It is sort of one of those contract things that you find out WHEN you get the contract with amazon, but they say 'don't tell anyone else'.


----------



## lauramg_1406

My first thought on reading that was that it still sounds like more than most trad publishers would do (and far more than my small publisher has) but also that it seems like a fair way of doing it. They're there to make money, if the author isn't going to help make it then why should they help the author? 

I guess not everyone is going to be happy with it. But I'm still reassured by the good feedback you guys have been giving us.

Random question now, and it's not something I'd consider, but can you actually pull out of the contract before they publish? 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rfoster

Question, do you have to notify Scout if your not chosen when you publish so they can mail out to the ones that nominate you or does the system just pick it up? How long does it take for that letter to go out? When I indie publish it takes weeks to notify those that follow my author page to get a note saying a book has just been published


----------



## Steve Vernon

Rfoster said:


> Question, do you have to notify Scout if your not chosen when you publish so they can mail out to the ones that nominate you or does the system just pick it up? How long does it take for that letter to go out? When I indie publish it takes weeks to notify those that follow my author page to get a note saying a book has just been published


When you FIRST sign up to Kindle Scout they get you to write a short note. Something along the lines of, "Gee, I sure am grateful you folks thought enough to nominate me. You can follow me over here at Twitter, and here's a link to my newsletter, and I can send you pictures of me in a pair of camo-speedos if you want me to. Even if I don't get selected for Kindle Press publication I think all of you folks are pretty cool for nominating me and I promise not to call you names when this is all over with."

THEN, when you are select for Kindle Press, they send that note out to everyone who nominated you.

BUT, if you AREN'T selected, they still send that note out once your book goes live on Kindle, unless you wait too long to do it. There is some sort of a built-in time limit to it.

That's all I know. Hope it helps.


----------



## Robertson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


My wife just did (my social media profile would not help you much). Good luck, Julianne!


----------



## lincolnjcole

lauramg_1406 said:


> My first thought on reading that was that it still sounds like more than most trad publishers would do (and far more than my small publisher has) but also that it seems like a fair way of doing it. They're there to make money, if the author isn't going to help make it then why should they help the author?
> 
> I guess not everyone is going to be happy with it. But I'm still reassured by the good feedback you guys have been giving us.
> 
> Random question now, and it's not something I'd consider, but can you actually pull out of the contract before they publish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Definitely true, but many authors feel that they shoudn't have to help. It's just life, lol.

No, when you sign up, the contract is in effect. If you get declined, the contract ends, but if you get picked then they own the rights to the ebook since you already agreed to the contract. It goes back to the 'don't submit if you aren't sure' idea.


----------



## Steve Vernon

lauramg_1406 said:


> Curiosity has to make me ask (but don't feel you have to answer!)
> 
> What kind of thing are the 10% unhappy with? Is it just lack of control or something else?


Lincoln is diplomatic and that's a fine trait.

For myself, my feelings are colored a little by my actual day job. I work as a cubicle dust bunny for the Federal Government - a job which is all right, seeing as I am not independently wealthy. I took that job after my back started giving me trouble following a lifetime of mostly labor positions. You know, the kind of positions that wind up with one human being trying to single-handedly lug something like a refrigerator or maybe even the back half of a Rolls Royce up a flight of stairs while blindfolded.

Those kind of physically-oriented positions did NOT offer any sort of medical plan. No sick pay, no paid days off, no pension plan.

My new job - that of a cubicle dust bunny, has all of those perks.

So, as much as I would like to strangle the whole entire office staff and maybe half of the population of Canada with the cord of my headphones, I tend to be quietly grateful for my job. However, there is about ten or fifteen percent of our staff who are openly disgruntled. The job is never good enough for them, the pay is never high enough, and they are never thoughtful enough to shut the heck up and get the job done and go home. There is ALWAYS that ten or fifteen percent who just plain like to get owly about such things. Me, if I was that disgruntled, I'd go back to lugging large objects for a living.

So when I hear folks gripe and grumble about Kindle Scout I tend to take a hard view. It isn't right or nice of me and I apologize for it - but by golly, I have sold more books through Kindle Press than I have EVER sold by myself. I said that just a little earlier today here on kboards, but it bears repeating.

If an author is THAT disgruntled with Kindle Scout then there ways and means built into the contract that allow you to get a quiet little divorce from Kindle Scout.

As far as I can tell it isn't all that hard.

Now I don't want to start any arguments because I am certainly NOT trying to be the messiah of indie publishing here. There is a heck of a lot that I don't know about selling e-books and I really ought to be busy writing a new one. But I just felt like I had to say my bit here on the board. I'm trying to say that I am REALLY biased against dissent. I'm too darned busy trying the bills for griping.

Incidentally, Kelpie Dreams is now up to the 32000-or-so Amazon ranking - and that's a pretty good jump for a morning of digital door-knocking. I'm pretty sure I owe it partly to a blog entry I have written and promoted, as well as a shout-out from the folks at Awesome Gang. I'll be heading to work for a short evening shift but I am already curious about where I'll be by tonight. I may soar or I may crash and burn - but whichever direction I head I figure it is me at the wheel and I have no one to blame but myself.

My two cents worth, less tax and exchange.


----------



## lauramg_1406

lincolnjcole said:


> Definitely true, but many authors feel that they shoudn't have to help. It's just life, lol.
> 
> No, when you sign up, the contract is in effect. If you get declined, the contract ends, but if you get picked then they own the rights to the ebook since you already agreed to the contract. It goes back to the 'don't submit if you aren't sure' idea.


Ah yes that old thing!

That makes sense! It doesn't make a difference to me at the moment, I don't have another book ready for Scout at the moment. But it's definitely worth knowing!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rfoster

Steve Vernon said:


> When you FIRST sign up to Kindle Scout they get you to write a short note. Something along the lines of, "Gee, I sure am grateful you folks thought enough to nominate me. You can follow me over here at Twitter, and here's a link to my newsletter, and I can send you pictures of me in a pair of camo-speedos if you want me to. Even if I don't get selected for Kindle Press publication I think all of you folks are pretty cool for nominating me and I promise not to call you names when this is all over with."
> 
> THEN, when you are select for Kindle Press, they send that note out to everyone who nominated you.
> 
> BUT, if you AREN'T selected, they still send that note out once your book goes live on Kindle, unless you wait too long to do it. There is some sort of a built-in time limit to it.
> 
> That's all I know. Hope it helps.


Ok so I dont have to notify then I guess. Thanks for the laughs you made my day. I am just sitting around waiting on yea or neigh I guess will come today


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Michael Parker said:


> Two days left and I still need votes. I have just tried to vote for the top two, but their campaigns are closed. Tried No.4 but discovered my nominations are full. I still need votes with two days left.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


Gotcha, Michael!


----------



## cmstafford

I can't believe my campaign is over! Top three nominated and I thought I'd share my stats if anyone's interested. 

Hours in Hot and Trending: 702
Views: 2.7k

Views from Kindle Scout v.s. external: 81/19%

Fingers crossed I hear one way or the other sooner rather than later! And good luck to everyone who's ending soon or still waiting for news!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve- You've hit the nail on the head why I'm so interested in KS.  I don't have pie in the sky dreams, but I'm just starting out self publishing and I am sucky at self promotion.  At this point in my self publishing journey, that advance would be pretty awesome even if I never got more than that.  I also believe the program and Amazon publishing in general will continue to grow and grow.  I want to be part of that.  One of these days, I'm going to get a book selected, dag nabbit!  If not this one, maybe the next!  And personally, I agree with you that there is a certain percentage of the population that simply don't want to be pleased, so they aren't.

Joynell and CMStafford- Thanks for the kind words about Wyrd House!

Joynell- I had the highest page views of my campaign yesterday, all internal, and my first 24 hour day on H&T.  I wonder if the promotion everyone is doing is bringing more eyes to the list for everyone.  It hadn't occurred to me before that one person's promotion might be good for others on the list as well.  All the more reason for us all to keep it up with the promotion!  And I LURVE your cover.  Very effective.

Lincoln- As always, I love your insights as to how the system works and glimpses of what we can expect if we get chosen.  I imagine there's going to be a certain amount of folks unhappy with any system, but, thanks to you and Steve especially, folks in this thread have a clearer idea of what to expect, and thus won't be caught off guard.

Bill- excellent point.  KS is very clear that they are looking for books that have already been edited, but I still see comments from Scout hopefuls that imply they are not taking that requirement seriously and who expect KS to pretty much fix their book for them. (No one in this thread, but we are lucky to have experienced KS writers sharing their experience with us.)  And thanks for the Headtalker support!

Rfoster- KS will send your thank you note automatically.  If you want to notify readers when you publish, there will be a button on your KS campaign page that you can click to notify those that nominated you when you publish your book.  KS sets it up and sends the notifications, but you have to go click the button.

Robertson- Thanks for the support!  Fingers still crossed for Scot Free!

So far, this campaign is going much better than my first one, and that's thanks to everyone in this thread and all the cool stuff I've learned.  I know it takes more than a successful campaign to get a book chosen, but it's still nice to have a campaign that isn't already floundering.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

cmstafford said:


> I can't believe my campaign is over! Top three nominated and I thought I'd share my stats if anyone's interested.
> 
> Hours in Hot and Trending: 702
> Views: 2.7k
> 
> Views from Kindle Scout v.s. external: 81/19%
> 
> Fingers crossed I hear one way or the other sooner rather than later! And good luck to everyone who's ending soon or still waiting for news!


Great stats! I'm still loving that cover too. Fingers crossed for you. The waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## cmstafford

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Great stats! I'm still loving that cover too. Fingers crossed for you. The waiting is the hardest part!


Thanks  I love your cover, too! I think it sets the mood perfectly for what your book is about. I definitely have your book saved to nominate later as my slots open up.


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Rfoster- KS will send your thank you note automatically. If you want to notify readers when you publish, there will be a button on your KS campaign page that you can click to notify those that nominated you when you publish your book. KS sets it up and sends the notifications, but you have to go click the button.


Your an angel ! thanks for button info


----------



## Rfoster

Oh and I broke tradition and will leave your book nomination up. I wont remember to get over here as much after I get my escision but wanted to say thank you for all the interaction you do on this board


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rfoster said:


> Oh and I broke tradition and will leave your book nomination up. I wont remember to get over here as much after I get my escision but wanted to say thank you for all the interaction you do on this board


Thank you so much! I love this thread and how we all share information and support each other.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Do most people usually have a lot more external views at the end of their campaign compared to kindle scout views? I'm just wondering what I should be looking for. Mine is pretty even right about now.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

ASDeMatteis said:


> Do most people usually have a lot more external views at the end of their campaign compared to kindle scout views? I'm just wondering what I should be looking for. Mine is pretty even right about now.


Lincoln's book references a 50/50 mix, but I think it depends on the number of total page view/votes you get. I know of one book that had 6000 page views -- I can't imagine having 3000 external people vote for it. My first book had a ratio of 61%/39% (it wasn't picked) and my current one is on day 3 with a ratio of 77%/23% on day 3 with 373 page views. (Though, I haven't told my friends and family yet. Saving that for the sagging middle.)


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


Supported!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've got a Headtalker going for Wyrd House. Please support it if you can. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-wyrd-house/


Just saw this and supported it


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Joynell Schultz said:


> Lincoln's book references a 50/50 mix, but I think it depends on the number of total page view/votes you get. I know of one book that had 6000 page views -- I can't imagine having 3000 external people vote for it. My first book had a ratio of 61%/39% (it wasn't picked) and my current one is on day 3 with a ratio of 77%/23% on day 3 with 373 page views. (Though, I haven't told my friends and family yet. Saving that for the sagging middle.)


Okay cool thanks for the info. When does it normally start to sag? i've yet to advertise to friends and family either and I wasn't really sure when I should start.


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Rfoster- KS will send your thank you note automatically. If you want to notify readers when you publish, there will be a button on your KS campaign page that you can click to notify those that nominated you when you publish your book. KS sets it up and sends the notifications, but you have to go click the button.


Even if you click the button you may have follow up with KS, which is what I had to do. I expected the notification that I self published to go out the same day I clicked the button to say my book was now available and three days later they still hadn't sent an email out (I knew because I had nominated myself). I had to send a "what's up" email to KS and a couple hours later they apologized and sent the email notification to all my nominators.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

ASDeMatteis said:


> Okay cool thanks for the info. When does it normally start to sag? i've yet to advertise to friends and family either and I wasn't really sure when I should start.


Weeks 2 and 3 typically have the least amount of page views. I made H&T off and on for the first 7 days of my first campaign...then nothing until the last 4 days (even though page views per picking up a little before that.) I believe it's easier to STAY on the H&T list than make it...so if you're off the list in the first 7 days, it might be wise to start pushing to family and friends. You want to stay on the list because once you're off the first page of novel covers, it's harder for people to find you.

But remember, none of this may even matter. A big part of me thinks this whole nomination thing is Kindle Scout pulling the wool over your eyes--keeping you busy while they have 45 days to consider your novel. That's why I won't spend money to advertise, nor let it take over my life. (I do LOVE connecting with other authors going through the same thing, though!)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks everyone for the Headtalker support!  This group rocks!  On a related topic, I have been dealing with a heath issue, (annoying but not dangerous) and I'm not at my best and brightest.  I'm going to blame that for the totally stupid typo in my Headtalker campaign, one that is not editable.  So, use me as a cautionary tale and check those Headtalkers carefully before hitting submit!

ASdeM- I end up with a much higher percentage of internal than external.  Much of this depends on how you promote.  Right now I've got 75% internal and only 25% external.  Part of this is because I am promoting in some places where I cannot offer a direct link, so those supporters have to go to KS and find me.  Not the best set up, but whatever works!

Now, about the campaign itself, I want to mention why I think it's important.  If you get selected, those nominees will be used to get advance copies, and that is where your first reviews come from.  On Amazon, books with reviews get more attention, so the more reviews the better.  If you are not selected, nominees are who will get notice of the book when you publish.  They will likely be your first customers.  So again, the more the better.

That said, I don't think a KS campaign is worth spending a bunch of money on.  A successful campaign won't get you selected, the book being awesome and what the editors are looking for is all that will do that.  I did spend a little money on this campaign, a total of 14 bucks.  I did an Author Shout KS promotion for 10 bucks which seems to have been a good amount of attention for the money.  I also spent about 4 bucks on my Headtalker.  I don't know if that will be worth is, but it's so cheap I couldn't resist.

I definitely think it's worth promoting your campaign to the best of your abilities without throwing money at it.  I'm not exactly a social media butterfly, so I am not going to have the numbers that others do, but I do all right with what I have to work with.  You should not freak out about the numbers, a good book can be selected without a great campaign.  But it is worth promoting as you can to get those nominees for possible future sales and possible advance reviews.

Just my opinion, of course.  This is only my second rodeo.  Folks like Steve, Lincoln, and Bill know a lot more about it.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

cmstafford said:


> I can't believe my campaign is over! Top three nominated and I thought I'd share my stats if anyone's interested.
> 
> Hours in Hot and Trending: 702
> Views: 2.7k
> 
> Views from Kindle Scout v.s. external: 81/19%
> 
> Fingers crossed I hear one way or the other sooner rather than later! And good luck to everyone who's ending soon or still waiting for news!


I'll add mine to Chanda's...

H&T: 580 hours
Views: 2.6K

View from Kindle Scout vs. external: 39% / 61%

What worked well as far as promotion: Facebook campaign for duration targeted to readers of popular romance authors; dividing my 4,000 name mailing list into quarters and mailing same plea every Friday for 4 weeks; Authorshout - best $10 I ever spent; personal close contacts mailing lists and asking them to share & blast.

What wasn't worth the money: $80 Books Butterfly, lots of views that did not convert to nominations as seen by the pattern of my H&T hours compared to the high number of views. Although they were nice to deal with and he gave me an extra day without even asking.

I'm doing the waiting game for now, and thank you again to every single one of you who supported my campaign!


----------



## RWhite7699

Where the Wicked Dwell, Exotiqa and Mark of Destiny _ gotcha covered. Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

ASDeMatteis said:


> Do most people usually have a lot more external views at the end of their campaign compared to kindle scout views? I'm just wondering what I should be looking for. Mine is pretty even right about now.


For Scout purposes, I don't think the ratio matters. Typically, the more you advertise, the more the balance tends to tip toward external views.

It doesn't hurt to get the word out. As has been pointed out, the stats don't really determine selection anyway. The exposure can be useful for your eventual release, whether the book is selected or not.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lincolnjcole said:


> 100% this. It is almost always authors who don't really understand how the market works or don't really pay attention to traditional publishing routes. They compare their KP book to a self published book and complain a lot. Don't get me wrong, Kindle Press is impossible to get ahold of sometimes and it can be very frustrating since they are so busy, but in general the authors who complain don't really take the time to think about things from the KS side.


I've been wanting to chime in with Bill, Steve, and Lincoln on this particular issue for most of the day. As a published author with a pretty solid understanding of both indie and traditional publishing, I feel that it is worth tossing in my coins - though I'm sure I won't be as polite as Lincoln  Even if this is only new to first-time authors, I think it is worth adding a response. My general advice is that authors need to manage their expectations properly. Luckily, many of the people on the thread seem to have that down. I've taught Author Economics to new authors at my first publisher, because as a business professional, I was astounded that many of them had no idea how royalties even worked, but I digress... As a seasoned professional, I'd be 100% grateful to be chosen by KS. I've been witness to author disgruntlement at my first publisher, and ended up taking on the mantle of the author advocate appointed to make our voice heard in a constructive and fruitful way when it was warranted. But some of the biggest issues pointed to things brought up by Lincoln and Bill. Many have to do with the misalignment of author expectations and lack of understanding of the market.

Let's start with traditional publishing to set the bar and provide context on proper single title sales expectations. Here are the facts: Over 90% of debut authors who are traditionally published never make back their advance. I'm talking $5,000, not $50,000. Selling 10,000 books is considered a success. Most sell under 5,000. Agents and publishing houses expect their authors to promote and market their books. If their first books don't sell, they don't get new contracts.

For indies, post-2013 after the Kindle Tsunami of books rolled in, most are lucky to sell 1,500 - 2,500 (not including free) which is considered very good. The average is closer to 150 - 300. For unknown indies who don't promote? They don't sell anything to anyone except family, friends, and the occasional reader that stumbles across their listings. No one magically promotes their books for them. I would venture a guess that a good part of the disgruntled 10% wouldn't have done as well on their own.

A few lessons I've seen people learn the hard way:
- Not being willing to invest their own time and money into being an author, and then being disappointed in the results.
- Thinking publishers will offer transparency and take their individual wants and needs into account - they don't.
- Thinking they can skip steps to making their books the best they can be because someone else (agent, publisher) will see the brilliance contained within and do the work for them - they won't. EVER.

Steps off the soapbox. Drops the mic.


----------



## Kojiverse

Just discovered this board existed and I am very excited. I am trying to read as much as possible. My wife and I have a book up on Kindle Scout right now. We wrote it together last November and we are really excited about it. Please give it a look over.

Thanks for all the crazy good advice that I am seeing on this board.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GG1KGZOM7UP9


----------



## jcarter

LG O'Connor said:


> I've been wanting to chime in with Bill, Steve, and Lincoln on this particular issue for most of the day. As a published author with a pretty solid understanding of both indie and traditional publishing, I feel that it is worth tossing in my coins - though I'm sure I won't be as polite as Lincoln  Even if this is only new to first-time authors, I think it is worth adding a response. My general advice is that authors need to manage their expectations properly. Luckily, many of the people on the thread seem to have that down. I've taught Author Economics to new authors at my first publisher, because as a business professional, I was astounded that many of them had no idea how royalties even worked, but I digress... As a seasoned professional, I'd be 100% grateful to be chosen by KS. I've been witness to author disgruntlement at my first publisher, and ended up taking on the mantle of the author advocate appointed to make our voice heard in a constructive and fruitful way when it was warranted. But some of the biggest issues pointed to things brought up by Lincoln and Bill. Many have to do with the misalignment of author expectations and lack of understanding of the market.
> 
> Let's start with traditional publishing to set the bar and provide context on proper single title sales expectations. Here are the facts: Over 90% of debut authors who are traditionally published never make back their advance. I'm talking $5,000, not $50,000. Selling 10,000 books is considered a success. Most sell under 5,000. Agents and publishing houses expect their authors to promote and market their books. If their first books don't sell, they don't get new contracts.
> 
> For indies, post-2013 after the Kindle Tsunami of books rolled in, most are lucky to sell 1,500 - 2,500 (not including free) which is considered very good. The average is closer to 150 - 300. For unknown indies who don't promote? They don't sell anything to anyone except family, friends, and the occasional reader that stumbles across their listings. No one magically promotes their books for them. I would venture a guess that a good part of the disgruntled 10% wouldn't have done as well on their own.
> 
> A few lessons I've seen people learn the hard way:
> - Not being willing to invest their own time and money into being an author, and then being disappointed in the results.
> - Thinking publishers will offer transparency and take their individual wants and needs into account - they don't.
> - Thinking they can skip steps to making their books the best they can be because someone else (agent, publisher) will see the brilliance contained within and do the work for them - they won't. EVER.
> 
> Steps off the soapbox. Drops the mic.


This is so interesting. I love getting to see these stats--it really helps put everything in perspective.

I think Kindle Scout is wonderful. My first Kindle Scout book isn't flying off the shelves, and I don't know what the method to their madness is, but I'm really grateful for the opportunity. I haven't had a promo yet, so maybe when it's time for a promo, my book will do well. Part of why I put my second book up on KS now is because I'll get the decision before my first book is eligible for a promo--so if the answer is "no" on the second book, I'll release it whenever my first book is promoted. Hopefully that will help the second book have a good launch. I'd love for it to be chosen, but I'm not holding my breath. I am, however, trying to be strategic.

But no matter what, I know that KS has been a big help to me, and I've sold more books than I would have otherwise (already!). My family and true friends will always buy my books, but my facebook acquaintance "friends" probably tired of me talking about writing four years ago. I don't want to annoy them, and I really don't want them feeling obligated. So KS opens new doors for me to readers I wouldn't otherwise have. Sure, we can try to get Bookbub deals (I got one in the summer for a self-pubbed book, and it was glorious!), but it's hard to get those deals. Reaching new readers is difficult. Self promotion is so, so hard for me.

If anything, I feel a sort of pressure to live up to KS expectations. If my book doesn't do well, will they regret choosing it? What happens then? I don't want to be in a "mistake" category.

Anyway, all that being said, I love this program. I know it's different for other people, but KS staff has been pretty good about getting back to me when I have questions or requested changes, and I don't feel in the dark about their process. The people there are really nice, and I think they are trying their best and believe in the program. It might be bumpy some times, but isn't most of life bumpy? (I can count at least ten bumps at work today, so why would publishing be different!?!) I imagine it's got to be hard to be positive when authors are constantly emailing with complains or requests, but the staff is always positive and thoughtful when I hear from them. So at the end of the day, I am so, so grateful.

And it's Amazon! That's awesome!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

LG- Well said, and spot on from what I've read about the matter.  I've always heard that as a rule of thumb, expect an advance to be all you ever make from a book.  Certainly there are authors and books that do better, but they are the exception, not the rule.  Many writers don't know what to expect from publishing a book, but there's tons of information out there if you look for it.

Kojiverse- Welcome to the thread!  There's tons of info and awesome people here!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy hump day!

It is Wednesday morning and I was awoken this morning to the sound of snowplows growling down the stretch of road outside our house. I haven't looked outside the window yet. I'm going downstairs very shortly to see how much - if any - that I have to shovel.

Kelpie Dreams is still hovering around the 40000 to 50000 Amazon ranking, meaning that it is selling at an approximate rate of about 8-10 copies per day, during this February one dollar promotion. I'd like to see that number improve, but so far at least I'm holding steady. I was hoping for enough Kelpie Dream sales to pay off the last few hundred dollars of my original advance, so that I can start putting some of these royalties into my bank account.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
1 day left  Exotiqa by M. Black
3 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
8 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
8 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
10 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
15 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
16 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
18 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
19 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
22 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
22 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
22 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
22 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
22 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
23 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
26 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## MWhateley

Been a bit busy the last few days getting Operation Desert Swarm out. Thought I best check my nominations. So I have topped up my nominations with the top three.

2 days left Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
2 days left Exotiqa by M. Black
4 days left Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

Good luck folks. May the gods of word-craft shine light on your endeavours.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Now, about the campaign itself, I want to mention why I think it's important. If you get selected, those nominees will be used to get advance copies, and that is where your first reviews come from. On Amazon, books with reviews get more attention, so the more reviews the better. If you are not selected, nominees are who will get notice of the book when you publish. They will likely be your first customers. So again, the more the better.


One thing I'd add - if you ask your email list of fans to nominate your book on Kindle Scout, and your book gets chosen, they will get a free copy. If you don't tell them about KS, at least some of them will buy your new book when you let them know it is out. This helps to get your book off to a good start saleswise, and Kindle Press will take note of this. (Though my mailing list is pretty modest, I believe it helped my KP launches.)

If your book is NOT selected, then you have the task of selling a book to fans who were hoping to get it free.

Just a thought.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> Lincoln is diplomatic and that's a fine trait.
> 
> For myself, my feelings are colored a little by my actual day job. I work as a cubicle dust bunny for the Federal Government - a job which is all right, seeing as I am not independently wealthy. I took that job after my back started giving me trouble following a lifetime of mostly labor positions. You know, the kind of positions that wind up with one human being trying to single-handedly lug something like a refrigerator or maybe even the back half of a Rolls Royce up a flight of stairs while blindfolded.
> 
> Those kind of physically-oriented positions did NOT offer any sort of medical plan. No sick pay, no paid days off, no pension plan.
> 
> My new job - that of a cubicle dust bunny, has all of those perks.
> 
> So, as much as I would like to strangle the whole entire office staff and maybe half of the population of Canada with the cord of my headphones, I tend to be quietly grateful for my job. However, there is about ten or fifteen percent of our staff who are openly disgruntled. The job is never good enough for them, the pay is never high enough, and they are never thoughtful enough to shut the heck up and get the job done and go home. There is ALWAYS that ten or fifteen percent who just plain like to get owly about such things. Me, if I was that disgruntled, I'd go back to lugging large objects for a living.
> 
> So when I hear folks gripe and grumble about Kindle Scout I tend to take a hard view. It isn't right or nice of me and I apologize for it - but by golly, I have sold more books through Kindle Press than I have EVER sold by myself. I said that just a little earlier today here on kboards, but it bears repeating.


Great attitude. I've said before that you are lucky in your wife, Steve - I think she is lucky in you, too.


----------



## Michael Parker

My kindle scout numbers shot up yesterday. Not enough to get me hot and trending. If you voted for me after my appeal yesterday, thank you very much. I have one day left, so if you haven't voted yet, please do. Ta. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


----------



## Kelly Stock

Hello all,

I've been of the grid trying to sort out my own wordpress website (I am not doing so well with that) and getting my launch sorted. My book The Soul Guide has a new spangly cover and is now up for pre-order on Amazon. I don't even know how to add the image link to my information here so I am going to paste the link below if you're interested in having a read? I've also gone back to Kindle Scout and pressed the button so they can send an email out to those who nominated me. There's so much to do isn't there? I'm up for the challenge but I must admit I had no idea how. My lack of computing skills is putting me on a back foot too - I can't even seem to manage to set up a hyperlink in my wordpress website to my Amazon release!! Argh! Any tips or a referral to the correct thread would be fab.

I've also nominated the top three so good luck all!!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MYH403A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486559320&sr=1-1&keywords=kelly+stock


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been of the grid trying to sort out my own wordpress website (I am not doing so well with that) and getting my launch sorted. My book The Soul Guide has a new spangly cover and is now up for pre-order on Amazon. I don't even know how to add the image link to my information here so I am going to paste the link below if you're interested in having a read? I've also gone back to Kindle Scout and pressed the button so they can send an email out to those who nominated me. There's so much to do isn't there? I'm up for the challenge but I must admit I had no idea how. My lack of computing skills is putting me on a back foot too - I can't even seem to manage to set up a hyperlink in my wordpress website to my Amazon release!! Argh! Any tips or a referral to the correct thread would be fab.
> 
> I've also nominated the top three so good luck all!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MYH403A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486559320&sr=1-1&keywords=kelly+stock


There is certainly always a lot to do! Wordpress takes some time to get used to, but once you get the hang of it, it will be fine! Hyperlinks just require tags in code blocks, but what you might look for are plugins. Word press has tons of those, and they can really help make your life easy!


----------



## Kelly Stock

lincolnjcole said:


> There is certainly always a lot to do! Wordpress takes some time to get used to, but once you get the hang of it, it will be fine! Hyperlinks just require tags in code blocks, but what you might look for are plugins. Word press has tons of those, and they can really help make your life easy!


Thank you for your super quick response but I'm so hopeless that its though you're talking a foreign language  Is there a novice guide anywhere that you know of that I can print off and copy step by step?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kelly Stock said:


> Thank you for your super quick response but I'm so hopeless that its though you're talking a foreign language  Is there a novice guide anywhere that you know of that I can print off and copy step by step?


http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_a.asp

What you need to find is a way to insert code directly and then do this or:

https://ithemes.com/tutorials/adding-links-in-wordpress/

Just add links that way for wordpress.


----------



## Kelly Stock

lincolnjcole said:


> http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_a.asp
> 
> What you need to find is a way to insert code directly and then do this or:
> 
> https://ithemes.com/tutorials/adding-links-in-wordpress/
> 
> Just add links that way for wordpress.


Your my saviour!! Thank you


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

lincolnjcole said:


> The way I look at it, though, is that even if I were with a real traditional publisher, there is still the expectation of the author assisting in marketing (through interviews and events, etc). Kindle scout claims they will promote once every 3 months for the first year as the more-or-less guaranteed promotions. For one author who has not been pushing his own book and it has ranked poorly since launch, his upcoming promotion after 7 or 8 months is a one day 99c feature to a few hundred people on the australia amazon store.
> 
> Naturally, you could imagine how furious he is by this because he can look over and see all of the significantly better promotions other authors are receiving. Most likely he will sell a handful of books (at 99 cents at that) and it will be a blip, yet that is his 'targeted advertising' from Amazon.


Thanks for the discussion, folks. My book was not chosen for KS last year and I've had modest success on my own with it, so that I would be excited to see what the KP muscle could do for me with a subsequent book (though I'm editing now to earn enough financial cushion to be able to get back to writing). Although I was disappointed not to be chosen, I know it comes down to what KP thinks they can sell a lot of (I flatter myself that I had the quality needed). I hope my success on my own will be persuasive to them the next time I bring a book into a KS campaign. Then I look forward to synergy of sales and learning a new way to coordinate marketing.

Nothing is automatic. It takes hard work, talent, marketing savvy, and/or good luck in varying proportions . . .


----------



## Robertson

Michael Parker said:


> My kindle scout numbers shot up yesterday. Not enough to get me hot and trending. If you voted for me after my appeal yesterday, thank you very much. I have one day left, so if you haven't voted yet, please do. Ta. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1EC59ZYJLQ07G


You're HOT now, Michael, good for you! I had you covered from before, so good luck again!

Today I nominated The Wilding Winter.

Scot Free is still hanging in the breeze, although I keep thinking "today is the day". I hope that doesn't mean they're only just now reading it! 

I wish they'd get around to announcing their decision, so I can push on with my launch. My Kindle format is all ready, I've even got the CreateSpace book and cover finalized. My wife LOVES doing the CS formatting (at least I'm lucky with that!)

... just waiting for the word ...

Robertson


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

jcarter said:


> This is so interesting. I love getting to see these stats--it really helps put everything in perspective.


You're very welcome, Jen. That's what we all need sometimes, a little perspective


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Nothing is automatic. It takes hard work, talent, marketing savvy, and/or good luck in varying proportions . . .


So true!

One nice thing about self-publishing is that you can do it even if you just want to share your work in an organized way and aren't really trying to make money. However, if you are not just a hobbyist but genuinely want a larger audience (and hopefully some money along the way), you have to put some effort (and probably money) into the process. Lightning does strike occasionally, but no one should count on that.

I think part of the confusion comes from the fact that the writers people hear the most about are usually A-list authors with major publishers. Those people have huge sales and still seem to get a fair amount of publicity from their publishers. What the average person (or even the average beginning writer) doesn't realize is how atypical those folks are. They also sometimes waited months or years for their "big break," and most of them kept writing, even when they weren't getting any obvious encouragement. (I mention the last point because I'm a little distraught over a couple of people who didn't get selected by KS and seem to have disappeared. They may be trying to sell to a publisher, but I fear they may also have become prematurely discouraged.)

Publishers, including Kindle Scout, try to do what every business does: maximize profits. An enlightened publisher would know that keeping their authors happy is part of that, but they'd also expect authors to do what they can. Authors who are already succeeding for them would tend to get more help than authors who are not. (Even KDP works somewhat that way. The algorithms gives boosts to books that are already doing well. Amazon is often called an echo chamber for that reason.)

The Kindle Scout process isn't perfect, but to me it looks pretty good, certainly better than the process at most small publishers. Amazon may not deploy the full weight of its promotional machinery for every book selected--but at least it has extensive promotional machinery and market savvy. As someone--Steve or Lincoln--pointed out, Amazon has increased promotion for its imprints recently, and they were the fastest growing segment in the May Author Earnings report. A lot of that growth is probably from the older imprints, but given the number of successful Scout books, some of it must be coming from here as well.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> So true!
> 
> One nice thing about self-publishing is that you can do it even if you just want to share your work in an organized way and aren't really trying to make money. However, if you are not just a hobbyist but genuinely want a larger audience (and hopefully some money along the way), you have to put some effort (and probably money) into the process. Lightning does strike occasionally, but no one should count on that.
> 
> I think part of the confusion comes from the fact that the writers people hear the most about are usually A-list authors with major publishers. Those people have huge sales and still seem to get a fair amount of publicity from their publishers. What the average person (or even the average beginning writer) doesn't realize is how atypical those folks are. They also sometimes waited months or years for their "big break," and most of them kept writing, even when they weren't getting any obvious encouragement. (I mention the last point because I'm a little distraught over a couple of people who didn't get selected by KS and seem to have disappeared. They may be trying to sell to a publisher, but I fear they may also have become prematurely discouraged.)
> 
> Publishers, including Kindle Scout, try to do what every business does: maximize profits. An enlightened publisher would know that keeping their authors happy is part of that, but they'd also expect authors to do what they can. Authors who are already succeeding for them would tend to get more help than authors who are not. (Even KDP works somewhat that way. The algorithms gives boosts to books that are already doing well. Amazon is often called an echo chamber for that reason.)
> 
> The Kindle Scout process isn't perfect, but to me it looks pretty good, certainly better than the process at most small publishers. Amazon may not deploy the full weight of its promotional machinery for every book selected--but at least it has extensive promotional machinery and market savvy. As someone--Steve or Lincoln--pointed out, Amazon has increased promotion for its imprints recently, and they were the fastest growing segment in the May Author Earnings report. A lot of that growth is probably from the older imprints, but given the number of successful Scout books, some of it must be coming from here as well.


Yep. I do have to say, the sheer success of the kindle scout program is a testament to how good the company is able to promote these books.


----------



## Rfoster

papercarver65 said:


> Even if you click the button you may have follow up with KS, which is what I had to do. I expected the notification that I self published to go out the same day I clicked the button to say my book was now available and three days later they still hadn't sent an email out (I knew because I had nominated myself). I had to send a "what's up" email to KS and a couple hours later they apologized and sent the email notification to all my nominators.


Thank you! Kindle glitches dont we love them...


----------



## Rfoster

Robertson said:


> You're HOT now, Michael, good for you! I had you covered from before, so good luck again!
> 
> Today I nominated The Wilding Winter.
> 
> Scot Free is still hanging in the breeze, although I keep thinking "today is the day". I hope that doesn't mean they're only just now reading it!
> 
> I wish they got around to announcing their decision, so I can push on with my launch. My Kindle format is all ready, I've even got the CreateSpace book and cover finalized. My wife LOVES doing the CS formatting (at least I'm lucky with that!)
> 
> ... just waiting for the word ...
> 
> Robertson


Tick Tock doing the same thing, i was pretty patient with the campaign thing but i wish they would either let the axe fall or give me a big Kool-Aid man smile to wear


----------



## AaronFrale

LG O'Connor said:


> The average is closer to 150 - 300.


That makes me feel like a breakout runaway success! I think the reality is that you do writing because you love. Sure I'd love to quit my day job but will I ever quit my day job? I don't know, but I enjoy writing, and it paying for itself at the moment (how many hobbies can do that?). I think I remember hearing that 1% of creative writers make a living wage doing it (though I could be wrong on that exact number, but I know it's close to that). I would love to see the middle class of creative writers, rather than everything the everything or nothing model we have now, but I'm not smart enough at economics to make that work (or else I'd make my own publishing company).

Anyhoo, hi everyone. I'm coming out my lurking phase.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Bill Hiatt said:


> For Scout purposes, I don't think the ratio matters. Typically, the more you advertise, the more the balance tends to tip toward external views.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to get the word out. As has been pointed out, the stats don't really determine selection anyway. The exposure can be useful for your eventual release, whether the book is selected or not.


I can only speak for myself. With Simulation I had about 50/50, but with EXOTIQA now in the last 1/3 of the run, over 2/3 of the voters are directly from Kindle Scout.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Steve Vernon said:


> Happy hump day!
> 
> It is Wednesday morning and I was awoken this morning to the sound of snowplows growling down the stretch of road outside our house. I haven't looked outside the window yet. I'm going downstairs very shortly to see how much - if any - that I have to shovel.
> 
> Kelpie Dreams is still hovering around the 40000 to 50000 Amazon ranking, meaning that it is selling at an approximate rate of about 8-10 copies per day, during this February one dollar promotion. I'd like to see that number improve, but so far at least I'm holding steady. I was hoping for enough Kelpie Dream sales to pay off the last few hundred dollars of my original advance, so that I can start putting some of these royalties into my bank account.
> 
> So let's get to that daily list, right now!
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 1 day left  Exotiqa by M. Black
> 3 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
> 8 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
> 8 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
> 10 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
> 15 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
> 16 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
> 18 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
> 19 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
> 22 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
> 22 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
> 22 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
> 22 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
> 22 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
> 23 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 25 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
> 26 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


My last day for EXOTIQA, which is doing very well compared to my last book Simulation. Will find out Friday or Monday what KS decides...


----------



## amiblackwelder

MWhateley said:


> Been a bit busy the last few days getting Operation Desert Swarm out. Thought I best check my nominations. So I have topped up my nominations with the top three.
> 
> 2 days left Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> 2 days left Exotiqa by M. Black
> 4 days left Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
> 
> Good luck folks. May the gods of word-craft shine light on your endeavours.


Thanks. I appreciate the support for EXOTIQA.


----------



## Rfoster

amiblackwelder said:


> I can only speak for myself. With Simulation I had about 50/50, but with EXOTIQA now in the last 1/3 of the run, over 2/3 of the voters are directly from Kindle Scout.


Mine was 19 % internal 81% external with majority of my traffic coming from facebook which surprised me because i have a big twitter account (32,000 subs) that i advertise off of regularly for the rest of my books and i get a lot of traffic. Twiiter clicks however just didnt show much


----------



## Robertson

Rfoster said:


> Tick Tock doing the same thing, i was pretty patient with the campaign thing but i wish they would either let the axe fall or give me a big Kool-Aid man smile to wear


  Love that big Kool-Aid man smile 

For me it's more like waiting for the lights to go off, so the race can begin. Hang in there, Ron! The way things are going in the world, prepping might become obligatory!

Robertson


----------



## Eric T Knight

Wow, gone for a day or two and suddenly it takes a half hour to catch up!

I just wanted to say thanks to Bill, Steve, Lincoln, LG and jcarter for all the valuable insights into the Scout publishing and trad publishing world. I really learned a lot.



> I haven't had a promo yet, so maybe when it's time for a promo, my book will do well.


So if I understand this right, the one promo Amazon promises every 90 days isn't necessarily in the beginning of that 90 days? Does this mean that there might not be any promotion at all when the book first goes live?

Also, I know we can run our own promos but I'm guessing that we can only promo the book at full price, not set up a sale? Is this correct? Thanks again.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been of the grid trying to sort out my own wordpress website (I am not doing so well with that) and getting my launch sorted. My book The Soul Guide has a new spangly cover and is now up for pre-order on Amazon. I don't even know how to add the image link to my information here so I am going to paste the link below if you're interested in having a read? I've also gone back to Kindle Scout and pressed the button so they can send an email out to those who nominated me. There's so much to do isn't there? I'm up for the challenge but I must admit I had no idea how. My lack of computing skills is putting me on a back foot too - I can't even seem to manage to set up a hyperlink in my wordpress website to my Amazon release!! Argh! Any tips or a referral to the correct thread would be fab.
> 
> I've also nominated the top three so good luck all!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MYH403A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486559320&sr=1-1&keywords=kelly+stock


I do Wordpress! Okay, if I remember correctly, here's what you do to set a link up. Your typing away at your blog post, and it's time to add a link. You either highlight words you want to be the link, or highlight a picture, then you go up to the toolbar (where the bold and italics, etc are) and click on a button that looks a little like an infinity sign. This will bring up a dialogue box where you paste in the web address you want to link to. Easy peasy.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Robertson said:


> You're HOT now, Michael, good for you! I had you covered from before, so good luck again!
> 
> Today I nominated The Wilding Winter.
> 
> Scot Free is still hanging in the breeze, although I keep thinking "today is the day". I hope that doesn't mean they're only just now reading it!
> 
> I wish they'd get around to announcing their decision, so I can push on with my launch. My Kindle format is all ready, I've even got the CreateSpace book and cover finalized. My wife LOVES doing the CS formatting (at least I'm lucky with that!)
> 
> ... just waiting for the word ...
> 
> Robertson


Fingers still crossed for you! Here's hoping no news ends up being good news!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I'm curious about something.  The past couple of days, I've a a lot more page views than normal, and I think others have as well.  I'd like to pretend it's just because I am that awesome, but I suspect something else is going on. As my page views have jumped up, my KS rank has fallen abruptly.  I think Amazon might be running some promotions for the entire KS thing.  My fiance mentioned he recently got an email telling him about the new ranking in Scout.

Anyone else notice a big bump in the views, or that their Scout rank made a sudden drop?

If they are promoting Scout, good!  More readers is always a good thing.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Eric T Knight said:


> So if I understand this right, the one promo Amazon promises every 90 days isn't necessarily in the beginning of that 90 days? Does this mean that there might not be any promotion at all when the book first goes live?


When a book goes live, I believe Amazon sends out promo emails to selected parts of its vast customer base. This can have a dramatic effect, depending on the book. Some books have more fairy dust than others. My first Time Rats book spend its first three months around the top 4,000 in the US. Other books published at the same time like Son of Justice did even better, loitering around the 2,000 mark. Genre, cover, blurb, sample, timing and luck play their part.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm curious about something. The past couple of days, I've a a lot more page views than normal, and I think others have as well. I'd like to pretend it's just because I am that awesome, but I suspect something else is going on. As my page views have jumped up, my KS rank has fallen abruptly. I think Amazon might be running some promotions for the entire KS thing. My fiance mentioned he recently got an email telling him about the new ranking in Scout.
> Anyone else notice a big bump in the views, or that their Scout rank made a sudden drop?
> If they are promoting Scout, good! More readers is always a good thing.


Here's my numbers for the past few days. My campaign's new, so I don't know if they are up or not. 
Day 1 (2/4 - Saturday) 105 views
Day 2 (2/5 - Sunday) 91 views
Day 3 (2/6 - Monday) 177 views (what the heck happened here)
Day 4 (2/7 - Tuesday) 60 views

My husband received that email too, and he only logged in once, to nominate me in my last campaign. So yes, I think the email is reminding people to log in and vote.

I think the scout rank is not related to this at all. It's a collection of how active you are in nominating books and leaving reviews -- independent of listing books.

I'm glad you brought this up. It explains my day of 177 page views (since I hadn't advertised/announced to anyone that day.)


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

AaronFrale said:


> That makes me feel like a breakout runaway success! I think the reality is that you do writing because you love. Sure I'd love to quit my day job but will I ever quit my day job? I don't know, but I enjoy writing, and it paying for itself at the moment (how many hobbies can do that?). I think I remember hearing that 1% of creative writers make a living wage doing it (though I could be wrong on that exact number, but I know it's close to that). I would love to see the middle class of creative writers, rather than everything the everything or nothing model we have now, but I'm not smart enough at economics to make that work (or else I'd make my own publishing company).
> 
> Anyhoo, hi everyone. I'm coming out my lurking phase.


Aaron, LOL. Trust me, if I didn't love writing so much I would've given it up ages ago. I always tell my husband: financially, it beats spending my money at the mall. Glad you feel like a breakout success, that's the best way to feel  It's kind of like Hollywood, you can fit all the people who have "made it" into a theater for the Oscars, but if you included all the actors / actresses on the way up, you'd need half the city. Like you, I'd be thrilled to be in the middle class of creative writers. It's a marathon not a sprint, and there's still time.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominated Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker, Exotiqa by M. Black & Mark of Destiny by Azrael James.

Good luck to all and have a defibrillator handy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Joynell Schultz said:


> Here's my numbers for the past few days. My campaign's new, so I don't know if they are up or not.
> Day 1 (2/4 - Saturday) 105 views
> Day 2 (2/5 - Sunday) 91 views
> Day 3 (2/6 - Monday) 177 views (what the heck happened here)
> Day 4 (2/7 - Tuesday) 60 views
> 
> My husband received that email too, and he only logged in once, to nominate me in my last campaign. So yes, I think the email is reminding people to log in and vote.
> 
> I think the scout rank is not related to this at all. It's a collection of how active you are in nominating books and leaving reviews -- independent of listing books.
> 
> I'm glad you brought this up. It explains my day of 177 page views (since I hadn't advertised/announced to anyone that day.)


My big spike was the exact same day as yours. And I had a nice bump the next day as well. The Scout ranking thing might be unrelated. I was just surprised to go down 50 places in one day. That's never happened before, and it was the same day as the big spike in page views.


----------



## Kojiverse

Thanks for adding my book to your list. I added the top three to my list and wish the best to everyone. I feel very inexperienced compared to most of you guys. I am sure there is a lot I can learn.

For me the challenge is getting the word out past our family and friends. This is our first book so we don't really have a following yet. We use to be performers so our social media presence is decent but after all those people nominated our numbers dropped off. 

I was feeling good about even making it on the hot list but would love to visit it again.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My big spike was the exact same day as yours. And I had a nice bump the next day as well. The Scout ranking thing might be unrelated. I was just surprised to go down 50 places in one day. That's never happened before, and it was the same day as the big spike in page views.


Since that was my 3rd day, I thought, hey, my book's taking off. Shucks.

Side note: Julianne, how'd you get your new book down into your signature line?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Joynell Schultz said:


> Since that was my 3rd day, I thought, hey, my book's taking off. Shucks.
> 
> Side note: Julianne, how'd you get your new book down into your signature line?


I embedded a thumbnail. Img format from where it's hosted on photobucket. Added the code by hand to my signature.
I don't know if we're supposed to do that, but that's what I did!

And you know, if it was just you and me with a spike then, it could still be coincidence. Maybe we both just rock!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I embedded a thumbnail. Img format from where it's hosted on photobucket. Added the code by hand to my signature.
> I don't know if we're supposed to do that, but that's what I did!
> 
> And you know, if it was just you and me with a spike then, it could still be coincidence. Maybe we both just rock!


Ha! I added my Kindle Scout book to my signature too. Thanks for this!

Yeah, lets go with we just rock this campaign. It helps to have experience.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Joynell Schultz said:


> Ha! I added my Kindle Scout book to my signature too. Thanks for this!
> 
> Yeah, lets go with we just rock this campaign. It helps to have experience.


Huzzah! Still loving that cover!
And I agree. We obviously rock.


----------



## mcginty

Exotiqa and Mark of Destiny added to my noms. Best wishes--looking forward to some good free books!

Steve


----------



## AaronFrale

Michael, Ami, and Azrael. I got you on my list!


----------



## papercarver65

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've also gone back to Kindle Scout and pressed the button so they can send an email out to those who nominated me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MYH403A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486559320&sr=1-1&keywords=kelly+stock


Got the email about your book today Kelly! Just preordered. Not to add something else to your To Do list but you should set up your Amazon Author Page on Author Central as soon as possible. https://authorcentral.amazon.com/


----------



## Kelly Stock

papercarver65 said:


> Got the email about your book today Kelly! Just preordered. Not to add something else to your To Do list but you should set up your Amazon Author Page on Author Central as soon as possible. https://authorcentral.amazon.com/


Hey thanks so much! When I got home from work I did just that. There's not much there at the mo, but my face (lol) and a bit about me! I've also managed to get links in my Wordpress website thanks all who gave me the tips!!! I'm feeling slightly more confident  Also, just to add to the list I've started a headtalker campaign, like you all say I think it's worth a shot 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/purchase-the-soul-guide/

You guys are amazing! Thanks


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kelly Stock said:


> Hey thanks so much! When I got home from work I did just that. There's not much there at the mo, but my face (lol) and a bit about me! I've also managed to get links in my Wordpress website thanks all who gave me the tips!!! I'm feeling slightly more confident  Also, just to add to the list I've started a headtalker campaign, like you all say I think it's worth a shot
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/purchase-the-soul-guide/
> 
> You guys are amazing! Thanks


Headtalker supported!
Now that you have your author central page done, you can link your wordpress blog to it, and your most recent posts will appear on you author central page and make it more interesting. You can take a peak at mine to see what it looks like. https://www.amazon.com/Julianne-Q-Johnson/e/B01N916S67


----------



## Kelly Stock

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Headtalker supported!
> Now that you have your author central page done, you can link your wordpress blog to it, and your most recent posts will appear on you author central page and make it more interesting. You can take a peak at mine to see what it looks like. https://www.amazon.com/Julianne-Q-Johnson/e/B01N916S67


Thank you Julianne! The support on here is amazing!! I tried to connect my blog posts last night but got so tired I gave up and went to bed  but it's on my to do list to go during my lunch hour today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and we are expecting a lot of snow tonight. Worse yet, I'm working an evening shift and I expect to be riding a bus home during a roaring blizzard that isn't expected to start until two hours into my shift.

Still, I've got good news. Kelpie Dreams has moved up to 12000 Amazon ranking - meaning I am selling about 15 books a day, thanks to a combination of my own marketing efforts, as well as a big $1.00 promo. Next week I've got a small Book Pebble promotion kicking off, as well as a Headtalker and I am taking part in a Valentine's Day group promo which I am hoping will nudge my rankings even higher.I am still holding to a very tight promotional budget, but I have been very pleased with how the book is selling so far.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
LAST DAY LEFT!  Exotiqa by M. Black
2 days left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
7 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
7 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
9 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
14 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
15 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
17 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
18 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
21 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
21 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
21 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
21 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
21 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
22 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
24 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
25 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
Exotiqa by M. Black
Mark of Destiny by Azrael James

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## TheWriter

AaronFrale said:


> Michael, Ami, and Azrael. I got you on my list!


Thank you! And thank you all that have nominated Mark of Destiny. That's my buddy's book.

I'm still waiting to hear back on "If Only"... It's been 10 days of waiting now.


----------



## Louise Cole

Sorry if I've missed this further up the thread - but how did you pace your campaigns? Mine starts tomorrow and I'm intrigued to know whether you just kept blasting away at all your social media contacts for 30 days or if you targeted a different community every few days... 30 days is along time to keep reminding people.


----------



## amiblackwelder

TheWriter said:


> Thank you! And thank you all that have nominated Mark of Destiny. That's my buddy's book.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back on "If Only"... It's been 10 days of waiting now.


Thank You!


----------



## amiblackwelder

Louise Cole said:


> Sorry if I've missed this further up the thread - but how did you pace your campaigns? Mine starts tomorrow and I'm intrigued to know whether you just kept blasting away at all your social media contacts for 30 days or if you targeted a different community every few days... 30 days is along time to keep reminding people.


With simulation I tried two paid promos and HeadTalker and FB/Blogs/Twitter and some emails. I didn't stay that long on Hot and Trending and wasn't picked.

For Exotiqa I focused on my newsletters and mailing lists and did some FB/Twitter/Blogs. I did not do any paid advertising and have been Hot and Trending almost non-stop. I'm not sure if the book is the difference or the strategy though? It's my last day now.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Lexi Revellian said:


> When a book goes live, I believe Amazon sends out promo emails to selected parts of its vast customer base. This can have a dramatic effect, depending on the book. Some books have more fairy dust than others. My first Time Rats book spend its first three months around the top 4,000 in the US. Other books published at the same time like Son of Justice did even better, loitering around the 2,000 mark. Genre, cover, blurb, sample, timing and luck play their part.


Can I ask what your genre is for your book picked up by KS?


----------



## amiblackwelder

mcginty said:


> Exotiqa and Mark of Destiny added to my noms. Best wishes--looking forward to some good free books!
> 
> Steve


Appreciated and last day, so will see soon from KS.


----------



## Rfoster

TheWriter said:


> Thank you! And thank you all that have nominated Mark of Destiny. That's my buddy's book.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back on "If Only"... It's been 10 days of waiting now.


10 days oh no! I am still waiting and its been 7. That letter Scout sent me said they would be in touch in a few business days and I have been doing the buzzard circling thing waiting and jumping everytime the email dings. I have seen a few people who finished after me not get nominated so I guess I am still being looked at. Knowing my luck i will hear the last hour of the 15th day oh no!  Well good luck to all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Sorry if I've missed this further up the thread - but how did you pace your campaigns? Mine starts tomorrow and I'm intrigued to know whether you just kept blasting away at all your social media contacts for 30 days or if you targeted a different community every few days... 30 days is along time to keep reminding people.


I targeted my own social media following no more than two or three times during the campaign. I did pin the post about my campaign to the top of my FB author page, so it might have gotten some new exposure each day, but beyond that I think repetition is more likely to annoy than stimulate. The ones who are real fans will jump on the nominating process anyway. The ones who are less interested aren't going to be more interested because they keep hearing about it.


----------



## Rfoster

I have too many books to post under me so I am experimenting to see what my signature looks like. The one I have in Kindle Scout currently waiting on a answer will be book 50 for me. Wouldnt that be cool to win with  oh well back to dreaming in limbo.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Got the top three nominated, good luck guys!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> Sorry if I've missed this further up the thread - but how did you pace your campaigns? Mine starts tomorrow and I'm intrigued to know whether you just kept blasting away at all your social media contacts for 30 days or if you targeted a different community every few days... 30 days is along time to keep reminding people.


I don't like to spam my friends and family on Facebook too much. I posted there a couple of times the first few days, and I'll do a couple more towards the end. I do tweet it every few days, and will continue through the campaign. I don't have many Twitter followers, so I mix up the hashtags. I also add it to the bottom of my blog posts during the month, and I write at least two a week.

I did some other promotion as well. I spent 10 bucks on an Author Shout KS promo, which I think has done very well for the money. I have a Headtalker that goes out at midnight tonight. And I returned to my fanfic writing roots, posting a chaptered story every few days with an author's note about the KS campaign at the bottom.

I don't think spamming places like Facebook works well, as the people likely to vote will do so early on. But I do think it's important to keep doing what you can to get some traffic to your campaign.

My stats so far on day 8: 110 of 168 Hot and trending. 539 page views. 80% internal vs 20% external. Not bad at all, and much better than Descending was at this time.

Top three nominated. Fingers and toes crossed for those waiting.


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't like to spam my friends and family on Facebook too much.
> 
> I don't think spamming places like Facebook works well, as the people likely to vote will do so early on. But I do think it's important to keep doing what you can to get some traffic to your campaign.
> 
> Top three nominated. Fingers and toes crossed for those waiting.


Facebook has a bazillion author and book self promotion groups if you dont have anything better to do. I think authors mostly just post there and dont read whats on them. Google plus has groups, I got some action out of those. FB Community groups that you are involved in even just a little get some traction. I like author shout, cheap and good. Answering back to other authors that post stuff on your tweeter feed usaly makes them give you a nomination. I retweet thier spam with hey how about a vote. People when asked directly will do something usally but its hard to get everyone to respond as a group


----------



## amiblackwelder

Question- since today is my last day on KS and I've heard of people waiting up to 15 days to hear back, is it legal for me to post my next book onto the KS platform tomorrow while waiting to hear back from them, since EXOTIQA will be done at that time. Or do I have to wait till I get an answer one way or the other?


----------



## Rfoster

amiblackwelder said:


> Question- since today is my last day on KS and I've heard of people waiting up to 15 days to hear back, is it legal for me to post my next book onto the KS platform tomorrow while waiting to hear back from them, since EXOTIQA will be done at that time. Or do I have to wait till I get an answer one way or the other?


You contracted for 45 days, opps i didnt read this right first time. You can have as many books as you want on scout as far as i know


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks guys, really interesting answers. Good luck to everyone waiting to hear!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Rfoster said:


> You contracted for 45 days, opps i didnt read this right first time. You can have as many books as you want on scout as far as i know


The way I read it was you can only have one campaign live at once. But the worst that could happen if you submit too early is they'll bounce it back and say submit again in a few days

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## amiblackwelder

lauramg_1406 said:


> The way I read it was you can only have one campaign live at once. But the worst that could happen if you submit too early is they'll bounce it back and say submit again in a few days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


 Yea, that's what I understood. I guess I'll have to wait then.


----------



## Used To Be BH

amiblackwelder said:


> Yea, that's what I understood. I guess I'll have to wait then.


I'd say try and see how they respond. Your campaign is ending, so technically you won't have two campaigns running simultaneously. It's not clear that you have to wait until you get a decision on the previous campaign. As Laura says, though, the worst they'll do is ask you to wait until later.

I wish I'd had another book ready to go as soon as my last campaign ended. Very well organized of you.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> LAST DAY LEFT! Where the Wicked Dwell by Michael Parker
> LAST DAY LEFT! Exotiqa by M. Black


Nominated. Best of luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Mark of Destiny, Wilding Winter and Mind Game. Good luck to all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


----------



## MWhateley

Top three nominated. Good luck folks.


----------



## Louise Cole

Well I took the plunge. Cross your fingers for me Scouters! The Devil's Poetry is on campaign. Really grateful to anyone who supports it. Louise 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XH2WD3H1YNAF


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Louise Cole said:


> Well I took the plunge. Cross your fingers for me Scouters! The Devil's Poetry is on campaign. Really grateful to anyone who supports it. Louise
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XH2WD3H1YNAF


It looks really good (and I love your cover!) I have you "saved" for later. Congrats!


----------



## Michael Parker

My kindle scout campaign has now finished. I want to thank those of you who voted for me.


----------



## Louise Cole

I hope you get good news soon!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

TheWriter said:


> Thank you! And thank you all that have nominated Mark of Destiny. That's my buddy's book.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back on "If Only"... It's been 10 days of waiting now.


Yikes! I'm waiting too. I voted for you, so waiting for your announcement from KS. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michael Parker said:


> My kindle scout campaign has now finished. I want to thank those of you who voted for me.


Good luck! Now the waiting game (which is usually worse!) until you hear back from them!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Friday and I had to shovel a heap of snow this morning but I am feeling pretty good right now. I am going to have a soak in the tub and sip my coffee. Kelpie Dreams has slid back into the 30000 Amazon ranking neighborhood, but I am still hoping for a good bump up again next week.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
6 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
6 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
8 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
13 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
14 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
16 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
17 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
20 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
20 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
20 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
20 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
20 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
21 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
23 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
24 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
29 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## JPDavid

Nominated _Mark of Destiny, The Wilding Winter_, and _Mind Game_. Good luck to Azrael and Stephen, and to me too!
JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## Louise Cole

JPDavid said:


> Nominated _Mark of Destiny, The Wilding Winter_, and _Mind Game_. Good luck to Azrael and Stephen, and to me too!
> JP
> _Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


Can you nominate your own book? (Good luck with it.)


----------



## Louise Cole

Just nominated Mark of Destiny. Hope it's a fab last day for you.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Louise Cole said:


> Can you nominate your own book? (Good luck with it.)


Yes! We discussed it last month (or maybe December?) and pretty much came to the conclusion you should so you can get a copy!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

Ok thanks for that. I couldn't find any rules against it but then Amazon rejected a review of one of my books the other day on the basis of bias. Now it's true that the review was from my Mum so I haven't contested it - it was only ironic that she was the first person to not give it five stars   So I'm pretty careful now about who I allow to review for me  and what else of mine they've reviewed unless they are a total stranger. It's a shame because friends and family are always the first to want to support you.


----------



## RWhite7699

Louise Cole said:


> Ok thanks for that. I couldn't find any rules against it but then Amazon rejected a review of one of my books the other day on the basis of bias. Now it's true that the review was from my Mum so I haven't contested it - it was only ironic that she was the first person to not give it five stars  So I'm pretty careful now about who I allow to review for me and what else of mine they've reviewed unless they are a total stranger. It's a shame because friends and family are always the first to want to support you.


That is so funny. Moms never give perfect scores, do they? My daughter reviewed one of my books, and even admitted it in the review, but I guess nobody was paying attention that day.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Louise Cole said:


> Ok thanks for that. I couldn't find any rules against it but then Amazon rejected a review of one of my books the other day on the basis of bias. Now it's true that the review was from my Mum so I haven't contested it - it was only ironic that she was the first person to not give it five stars  So I'm pretty careful now about who I allow to review for me and what else of mine they've reviewed unless they are a total stranger. It's a shame because friends and family are always the first to want to support you.


I have a friend who published, and his brother and a few other family members posted reviews on his book to be supportive. Amazon sent him a nasty email saying they felt he was trying to inflate his reviews and if he didn't stop they would take legal action, so he was forced to actively go and tell friends and family NOT to post, even though amazon was pulling the reviews anyway. Zon certainly takes some crazy actions against people sometimes, like on the macro level they give out millions of dollars a year to thieves and people gaming their system and they can't catch those people at all, but in their attempt to catch the real criminals, they end up targeting everyday people.

Sometimes they seem like the bully who gets whipped by his father at home, so he goes and beats up the weak kids at school to make himself feel better.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I get verbal reviews from my Grandma, but honestly my family barely read at all (I don't think they really "get" the writing thing. Oh except my 8 year old brother, he at least acknowledges that it's a kind of business).

Interestingly I reviewed a book that one of my school friends wrote. This was years ago before I knew about the TOS. That review is still up to this day, despite me clearly saying in it that I knew the author and that some of the characters were based on my friends (completely true, and also kind of odd to read, especially when my "character" showed up!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> I have a friend who published, and his brother and a few other family members posted reviews on his book to be supportive. Amazon sent him a nasty email saying they felt he was trying to inflate his reviews and if he didn't stop they would take legal action, so he was forced to actively go and tell friends and family NOT to post, even though amazon was pulling the reviews anyway. Zon certainly takes some crazy actions against people sometimes, like on the macro level they give out millions of dollars a year to thieves and people gaming their system and they can't catch those people at all, but in their attempt to catch the real criminals, they end up targeting everyday people.


Yeah, my brother reviewed one of my books, and they yanked it. However, my wife's cousin also did, and it's still up. I generally try to tell family and friends to not post reviews, but sometimes you can't control them. I never got the nastygram. Though if I did, it's nice to have the FB posts and tweets to refer back and say, hey look I'm trying to do the right thing here, I just can't control people trying to be helpful. Personally, I'm not quite sure what reviews do for you unless you have a metric butt ton of them. And if you do have 100+ reviews, then I wager to say your sales are pretty good (so is it the reviews or visibility in sales rank that's getting them to get the book?). In the beginning, I used to focus my efforts on getting reviews. Now, it's more about getting the word out because the reviews will come if enough people read it.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AaronFrale said:


> Yeah, my brother reviewed one of my books, and they yanked it. However, my wife's cousin also did, and it's still up. I generally try to tell family and friends to not post reviews, but sometimes you can't control them. I never got the nastygram. Though if I did, it's nice to have the FB posts and tweets to refer back and say, hey look I'm trying to do the right thing here, I just can't control people trying to be helpful. Personally, I'm not quite sure what reviews do for you unless you have a metric butt ton of them. And if you do have 100+ reviews, then I wager to say your sales are pretty good (so is it the reviews or visibility in sales rank that's getting them to get the book?). In the beginning, I used to focus my efforts on getting reviews. Now, it's more about getting the word out because the reviews will come if enough people read it.


I use some review quotes for marketing a bit. Plus having a certain number opens up some marketing avenues.

I also had to wait for my first few reviews before submitting my manuscript to a box set I'm in because they made me feel more confident in what i'd written.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronFrale

lauramg_1406 said:


> Plus having a certain number opens up some marketing avenues.


This is true, though I have submitted books to sites and had been accepted with little or no reviews (even if they a have the requirement). But I've also been rejected for not having enough reviews. I haven't cracked the holy grail (or at least so I'm told) of advert sites yet and haven't got a bookbub yet.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I do think the Zon is a little crazy about who gives book reviews.  I've heard stories of reviews from people authors knew in High School being pulled.  There's a big difference between padding reviews and having some legit reviews from people you barely know.  Sometimes I think Amazon needs more eyes on and less algorithms. 

My Headtalker went out today, thanks for all who supported it.  I'll be interested to see if I end up with a bump in page views. I'll let you all know tomorrow.  My campaign just had it's 4th day H&T.  I know that won't get the book selected, but I'm so pleased that I'm doing better at campaigning this time around.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I do think the Zon is a little crazy about who gives book reviews. I've heard stories of reviews from people authors knew in High School being pulled. There's a big difference between padding reviews and having some legit reviews from people you barely know. Sometimes I think Amazon needs more eyes on and less algorithms.
> 
> My Headtalker went out today, thanks for all who supported it. I'll be interested to see if I end up with a bump in page views. I'll let you all know tomorrow. My campaign just had it's 4th day H&T. I know that won't get the book selected, but I'm so pleased that I'm doing better at campaigning this time around.


haha, would be great in theory, but i don't think we're going to convince amazon to spend more money hiring people and cut into their revenue and profits. I think until things get bad enough that they can understnd that their current system doesn't work, there is no way they will fix it. In general, I just think they need to build better algorithms to catch the actual criminals and miscreants instead of hitting everyone with wide cuts.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Are you allowed to have two different pen names with two different accounts at Amazon?


----------



## RWhite7699

lincolnjcole said:


> haha, would be great in theory, but i don't think we're going to convince amazon to spend more money hiring people and cut into their revenue and profits. I think until things get bad enough that they can understnd that their current system doesn't work, there is no way they will fix it. In general, I just think they need to build better algorithms to catch the actual criminals and miscreants instead of hitting everyone with wide cuts.


Hey, that sounds like a great plan for border crossings too, don't 'cha think?


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Interesting. How does Amazon even know if the person reviewing knows you personally?


----------



## lincolnjcole

ASDeMatteis said:


> Interesting. How does Amazon even know if the person reviewing knows you personally?


The scan social media and skim data from all over the internet to build associations. If a facebook friend likes too many of your posts they could be tagged as a personal friend and their reviews pulled.


----------



## ritastradling

Just nominated Mark of Destiny  good luck!


----------



## ritastradling

amiblackwelder said:


> Are you allowed to have two different pen names with two different accounts at Amazon?


You might want to double check me on this one, but I'm pretty sure that's a no. They want you to input your pen name in the book's information pages. But I might be wrong. If I was you I'd call KDP before you make another account to make sure you don't get flagged. Little known, if you call (866) 321-8851 and ask them to connect you to KDP they will (if it's during business hours).


----------



## ritastradling

So, my last Headtalker campaign didn't happen  oh well.

But, I set up a new one. If anyone is willing to support it, it would be VERY appreciated.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-ensnared-on-scout-2/


----------



## lauramg_1406

ritastradling said:


> You might want to double check me on this one, but I'm pretty sure that's a no. They want you to input your pen name in the book's information pages. But I might be wrong. If I was you I'd call KDP before you make another account to make sure you don't get flagged. Little known, if you call (866) 321-8851 and ask them to connect you to KDP they will (if it's during business hours).


What Rita said, you can only have one KDP account, but you can have up to three author central accounts for different pen names. Not sure how it works in practice, but that's what the TOS say.


----------



## Steve Vernon

ritastradling said:


> So, my last Headtalker campaign didn't happen  oh well.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-ensnared-on-scout-2/


I've supported you three ways for this new Headtalker - but I'm curious about WHY your first Headtalker didn't happen? Couldn't you get enough support? If that is the case, friend me on Facebook and I'll hook you up with a couple of groups that can get you ALL the support for Headtalker that you need. My Facebook link is down there in my signature.

(Whoops - have JUST added Facebook link - thanks Julianne)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> I've supported you three ways for this new Headtalker - but I'm curious about WHY your first Headtalker didn't happen? Couldn't you get enough support? If that is the case, friend me on Facebook and I'll hook you up with a couple of groups that can get you ALL the support for Headtalker that you need. My Facebook link is down there in my signature.


Am I blind, or is there no link to your Facebook?


----------



## Joynell Schultz

ritastradling said:


> So, my last Headtalker campaign didn't happen  oh well.
> 
> But, I set up a new one. If anyone is willing to support it, it would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-ensnared-on-scout-2/


You're supported!



lincolnjcole said:


> Ridiculous!
> The scan social media and skim data from all over the internet to build associations. If a facebook friend likes too many of your posts they could be tagged as a personal friend and their reviews pulled.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I do think the Zon is a little crazy about who gives book reviews. I've heard stories of reviews from people authors knew in High School being pulled. There's a big difference between padding reviews and having some legit reviews from people you barely know. Sometimes I think Amazon needs more eyes on and less algorithms.


Unless it has changed, the language in the review guidelines is "perceived [by Amazon] close personal relationship. Someone you haven't seen since high school probably shouldn't count.

Oddly enough, I've seen authors in the KDP forum argue that no one who knows you even slightly should post a review--including people who know you by virtue of being fans. People forget that deciding who can review shouldn't be like selecting a jury. Someone who likes your writing from earlier experiences with it shouldn't ineligible. Yet even here I've seen people say they like the emphasis on verified purchase reviews because they don't want to be bothered with all those ARC reviews.  Amazon isn't alone in wanting to have a very restrictive review policy.

It would be easier to respect what Amazon is trying to do if it followed its own rules more consistently. Aside from the occasional craziness with reviews getting removed because of what are in reality very slight personal ties, Amazon lets negative reviews stand that violate its own policies, like off-topic reviews. Also, it doesn't appear to apply the same review standard to trad published works. A friend of mine had a book trad published, and his sister-in-law (who has the same last name) reviewed it. Several people who identified themselves as former students or colleagues reviewed it, in many cases commenting on how much they liked the author. I'm betting most of those would have disappeared from a self-published work. I suspect Amazon doesn't even check trad reviews.

We all want a system free of paid reviews or overly biased reviews. It's too bad Amazon hasn't developed a system that works well in that respect.


----------



## Rfoster

Basically if you say your association like , I recieved this book for, As an author of this genre, I served with xyz soldier your review will stay. I have had some people review get taken off because of wording and then repost one that sticks. These are honest reviews with a clarifier of authorship, why did the person write this? Critical thinking and not just hype


----------



## papercarver65

ritastradling said:


> So, my last Headtalker campaign didn't happen  oh well.
> 
> But, I set up a new one. If anyone is willing to support it, it would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-ensnared-on-scout-2/


Supported!


----------



## TheWriter

Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! 😀😀😆😃😃😂😁


----------



## lincolnjcole

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Awesome! Super cool!


----------



## Patricia KC

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Congratulations!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Congrats!


----------



## TheWriter

Thanks all!


----------



## Rfoster

Well ok, time for me to move on to the Kindle Scout" i didn't get nominated board" (great info there somebody else please throw the link). I am going to do this thing again another day, yea getting a contract would of been great but hanging out with you all and actually see author heartfelt networking in motion is what wil bring me back.Plus you brave souls or gluttons for punishment doing it several times and saying we got this what its all about. That is what is inspiring. You have more nerve and persistence at it than i do but everyone has there own sales aena that works for them. I don't like rejoining the fray as quick as you get ready too with fine honed manuscripts to Kindle Scout, but I really cant say that. We choose our battles, I tried with book 4 of a series, odd genre, and a lot of insights I had not gleaned from learning here and sharing the experience. I would like to say I nominate the three top contenders like old daily but like the rest of the internet I will be distracted until in the brass ring chase for certain prizes again. Hey blatant and promotion and I hit button as fast as one finger could type and selling https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06VTDX4SW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486795382&sr=8-1&keywords=ron++burning+shore


----------



## Louise Cole

I'm sorry it didn't  get picked up.  But remember if you self publish Amazon alerts everyone who nominated it that your books iif for sale which is really useful marketing.

On another tack - does anyone  know how to see campaign stats? I am 26 hours into my campaign and I don't have a bllue button by the title [email protected] see all campaign stats'. Nor has anything been updated.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Louise Cole said:


> On another tack - does anyone know how to see campaign stats? I am 26 hours into my campaign and I don't have a bllue button by the title [email protected] see all campaign stats'. Nor has anything been updated.


Hi Louise  if I remember correctly it takes about 48 hours to see the stats. They are updated at the same time every day, I soon got to know what that time was! Great to see you here and good luck with your campaign x


----------



## Louise Cole

Ok that's great Jacqueline, thanks. I was maybe a little impatient and too  literal about 'day 2'. I mean why wouldn't they have updated them at 5.50am? Don't they know we're neurotic? 
The Devil's Poetry was 'hot' by the end of Day 1 so the challenge now  is to maintain that. Deep breath.


----------



## Rfoster

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Very proud for you!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

ritastradling said:


> So, my last Headtalker campaign didn't happen  oh well.
> 
> But, I set up a new one. If anyone is willing to support it, it would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-ensnared-on-scout-2/


Supported! I like the sound of your book and I enjoyed the sample pages, so good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Saturday, folks.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Mark of Destiny by Azrael James
5 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
5 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
7 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
12 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
13 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
15 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
16 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
19 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
19 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
19 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
19 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
19 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
20 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
22 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
23 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
28 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
29 days left [/url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2TXN8GZWVYGW2] Time Burrito by Aaron Frale[/url]

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Well done for If Only! Fabulous news.


----------



## Robertson

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Good for you, congratulations and all success! I had a feeling that your book would be picked up.

Robertson


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

ritastradling said:


> So, my last Headtalker campaign didn't happen  oh well.
> 
> But, I set up a new one. If anyone is willing to support it, it would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-ensnared-on-scout-2/


Supported!!!!! Good luck


----------



## Robertson

Just heard today that "Scot Free" was not selected.

However, I am all ready to go with a brand-new cover and have already submitted to CreateSpace and Kindle.

I wanted to thank all the people on this board who have supported my efforts. Finding KBoards was the best thing that could have happened at this point in my journey. I have learnt so much and plan to stick around and try and get a handle on the promotional aspects.

My campaign stats: 53 hours in H&T, all in the last 3 days. Total pageviews: 341 (59% from KS, 41% from external links).

I did not use any paid advertising. My FB and Twitter profiles are very low-key but I did post a couple of times, and I sent personalized emails to a few contacts. So a Set-and-Forget style of campaign.

I'm still nominating from the top of the list. Good luck to anyone with active campaigns. 

Robertson


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Yay!!! I was so excited for you when I saw your cover show up on the Scout page last night!!!



Rfoster said:


> Well ok, time for me to move on to the Kindle Scout" i didn't get nominated board" (great info there somebody else please throw the link). I am going to do this thing again another day, yea getting a contract would of been great but hanging out with you all and actually see author heartfelt networking in motion is what wil bring me back.Plus you brave souls or gluttons for punishment doing it several times and saying we got this what its all about. That is what is inspiring. You have more nerve and persistence at it than i do but everyone has there own sales aena that works for them. I don't like rejoining the fray as quick as you get ready too with fine honed manuscripts to Kindle Scout, but I really cant say that. We choose our battles, I tried with book 4 of a series, odd genre, and a lot of insights I had not gleaned from learning here and sharing the experience. I would like to say I nominate the three top contenders like old daily but like the rest of the internet I will be distracted until in the brass ring chase for certain prizes again. Hey blatant and promotion and I hit button as fast as one finger could type and selling https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06VTDX4SW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486795382&sr=8-1&keywords=ron++burning+shore


Ron, So sorry to hear, very disappointing for sure. Best of luck going forward... I'm still waiting to hear which side of the fence I'll fall. #nervewracking


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Robertson said:


> Just heard today that "Scot Free" was not selected.
> 
> However, I am all ready to go with a brand-new cover and have already submitted to CreateSpace and Kindle.
> 
> I wanted to thank all the people on this board who have supported my efforts. Finding KBoards was the best thing that could have happened at this point in my journey. I have learnt so much and plan to stick around and try and get a handle on the promotional aspects.
> 
> My campaign stats: 53 hours in H&T, all in the last 3 days. Total pageviews: 341 (59% from KS, 41% from external links).
> 
> I did not use any paid advertising. My FB and Twitter profiles are very low-key but I did post a couple of times, and I sent personalized emails to a few contacts. So a Set-and-Forget style of campaign.
> 
> I'm still nominating from the top of the list. Good luck to anyone with active campaigns.
> 
> Robertson


Robertson, So sorry to hear that! Your new cover rocks, best of luck with your launch.

making new noms from the list as we speak.


----------



## JPDavid

Great news in my inbox: _If Only_ was selected (congratulations !), and I get a free copy (lucky me !).

JP 
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## lauramg_1406

Sorry to hear about the books that weren't picked :-( the emails just came through and I stared in shock at my phone for a while (well okay, partly because I'm trying to procrastinate). But don't forget there's the other thread for those not picked! As well as the FB group, you can join us there and we've got a great support network going on!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.1475.html


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!!


Congratulations! I just got the email this morning.


----------



## jcarter

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Wonderful! Congrats!!


----------



## amiblackwelder

I've noticed some books chosen back in Dec and still in production. Is this normal? KS can take 3 months before releasing the book they choose?


----------



## Used To Be BH

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Congratulations! It's always nice to hear about success, particularly when it's well-deserved.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rfoster said:


> Basically if you say your association like , I recieved this book for, As an author of this genre, I served with xyz soldier your review will stay. I have had some people review get taken off because of wording and then repost one that sticks. These are honest reviews with a clarifier of authorship, why did the person write this? Critical thinking and not just hype


That does seem to be true some of the time, but Amazon isn't consistent with that, either. Problems also arise when there is no personal relationship, but Amazon decides there is because the reviewer interacts with the author online (the way a fan might). It's pretty hard for a reviewer to disclose a personal relationship when one doesn't actually exist.


----------



## SG

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

amiblackwelder said:


> I've noticed some books chosen back in Dec and still in production. Is this normal? KS can take 3 months before releasing the book they choose?


They usually release about 8 weeks after selection. Perhaps they're backlogged. I've also noticed that books selected on the same day may get released two or three week apart. I assume that has something to do with how fast the author sends in any post-selection changes, how fast the author responds to the edit, and things of that nature. There are deadlines, but I think an author might be able to stretch the process out a month or so if the author responded close to the deadline, as opposed to responding in a day or two.


----------



## SG

amiblackwelder said:


> I've noticed some books chosen back in Dec and still in production. Is this normal? KS can take 3 months before releasing the book they choose?


I think it depends more on how quickly authors turn around a finished manuscript. Since I was in the middle of two other projects (and I also had to wait a bit for KP to answer some questions I had about formatting), I didn't/couldn't send my revised manuscript back to them yet. Mine goes in next week, but I know some authors selected after me have already turned in their stuff.

On the other hand, the KP side of the process goes along at a standard pace, I assume.


----------



## RWhite7699

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Congratulations! Looking forward to my free copy. By the way, I love your cover.


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> There are deadlines, but I think an author might be able to stretch the process out a month or so if the author responded close to the deadline, as opposed to responding in a day or two.


There is no deadline for the revisions. This is what they wrote to me: "Take all the time that this important step deserves, but keep in mind that the sooner your book is finished, the sooner readers can start enjoying your book!"


----------



## amiblackwelder

SG said:


> I think it depends more on how quickly authors turn around a finished manuscript. Since I was in the middle of two other projects (and I also had to wait a bit for KP to answer some questions I had about formatting), I didn't/couldn't send my revised manuscript back to them yet. Mine goes in next week, but I know some authors selected after me have already turned in their stuff.
> 
> On the other hand, the KP side of the process goes along at a standard pace, I assume.


Thanks


----------



## amiblackwelder

Bill Hiatt said:


> They usually release about 8 weeks after selection. Perhaps they're backlogged. I've also noticed that books selected on the same day may get released two or three week apart. I assume that has something to do with how fast the author sends in any post-selection changes, how fast the author responds to the edit, and things of that nature. There are deadlines, but I think an author might be able to stretch the process out a month or so if the author responded close to the deadline, as opposed to responding in a day or two.


Thanks


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rita- Headtalker supported!

Ron and Robertson- so sorry to hear you weren't selected.  Wishing you both all the luck with self publishing.

I did have a nice bump in my page views with my Headtalker going out yesterday.  Not astronomical or anything, but a nice bump in views.

Good luck to those still in the game, and fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


----------



## TheWriter

RWhite7699 said:


> Congratulations! Looking forward to my free copy. By the way, I love your cover.


Thank you all for the congrats! Also, thanks for the cover compliment. I have a design background and do all my own covers (even have done a few for authors).


----------



## AaronFrale

Hey all, I wanted to let you know about my submission to KS called Time Burrito went live today:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2TXN8GZWVYGW2

I decided to write the silliest possible story that I could. And time travel burrito story with a cat came out.


----------



## papercarver65

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Just read my email. Congratulations


----------



## Louise Cole

Good luck with Time Burrito, Aaron Frale! Mine's been up two days so we'll be bumping along together.


----------



## papercarver65

AaronFrale said:


> Hey all, I wanted to let you know about my submission to KS called Time Burrito went live today:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2TXN8GZWVYGW2
> 
> I decided to write the silliest possible story that I could. And time travel burrito story with a cat came out.


Time Burrito! That is a great title. Makes me think of Mel Brooks LOL


----------



## Louise Cole

Argh. I've just scrolled right through my excerpt and realised that for some reason all the scene breaks have been removed, so it reads really strangely. It had the same scene break formatting we've also used on KDP - just a paragraph break. So frustrating.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Well, I did great the first 10 days of my campaign, but now I've fallen off H&T big time.  Still better than my last campaign, I'm just sorry to have hit the boggy middle bit.  I've done some facebook group things today to try to perk it up a little bit.  I know H&T doesn't get you selected, but I do love seeing that tiny "hot" banner.


----------



## jcarter

AaronFrale said:


> Hey all, I wanted to let you know about my submission to KS called Time Burrito went live today:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2TXN8GZWVYGW2
> 
> I decided to write the silliest possible story that I could. And time travel burrito story with a cat came out.


I love silly! I think most people could use more silly in their lives.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I did great the first 10 days of my campaign, but now I've fallen off H&T big time. Still better than my last campaign, I'm just sorry to have hit the boggy middle bit. I've done some facebook group things today to try to perk it up a little bit. I know H&T doesn't get you selected, but I do love seeing that tiny "hot" banner.


Don't worry! I'm off the hot list too. We can be "cool" together.


----------



## Used To Be BH

SG said:


> There is no deadline for the revisions. This is what they wrote to me: "Take all the time that this important step deserves, but keep in mind that the sooner your book is finished, the sooner readers can start enjoying your book!"


Ah, good to know!


----------



## Goldpencil

I've never been been in the hot and trending list. Wonder what that's like. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DC8OMK80D9IW


----------



## RWhite7699

Current noms are Wilding Winter, Mind Game and Hurricane Kretschman.  Good luck y'all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Joynell Schultz said:


> Don't worry! I'm off the hot list too. We can be "cool" together.


Absolutely! We'll be the coolest!


----------



## Louise Cole

Ok apologies for the long post but I'll pop this here in case it's useful to anyone just coming on or checking this thread out pre-launch.
Kindle Scout
There are some good blogs out there about experiences on Kindle Scout but few that warn you about the errors you can make in a campaign. My book The Devil’s Poetry is a young adult thriller which has been on Kindle Scout for three days – and I’m already realising mistakes I have made which may be useful for any other prospective scouters to know. 
1.	You must have a very clean, well-edited manuscript. I did.  However, be aware that Kindle Scout strips all formatting from your text. My book was submitted as a Word document but using the style sheet my fellow editors and I have laboriously created to give clean formatted text which displays without problem in Kindle or on conversion to HTML. So when my preview page was sent to me for approval - for which I had just 24 hours while working full-time – I read all the marketing copy at the top but didn’t carefully check their excerpt. After all I knew the manuscript itself was flawless, right? Wrong. Kindle Scout has stripped all the formatting so that the scenes now have no breaks between them. In a multiple POV novel that can cause quite a lot of confusion for readers.
2.	Use all the categories that may apply to your book. I didn’t see an option for adding more than one category but there must be because many other writers have four listed against their titles. This is important because Scouts view by category – so they have multiple chances to notice your book, and if they are genre-specific readers, they may not see your book at all if it’s only in one category they don’t identify with.
3.	You only have about 45 minutes to fill out your submission form so it’s fairly stressful.  Complete all the sections in Word beforehand so you can cut and paste. 
4.	Don’t be caught out by the character counts allowable for every part of your submission – they do include spaces but don’t tell you this upfront. And it’s very hard to start trimming back all those extra spaces once you’ve already polished and perfected your text and the clock is ticking.
5.	Pace your campaign. New entrants and those books on their last couple of days have extra visibility. In the 26 or so days in between you have to maintain that visibility by staying in hot and trending. I’ve yet to see if I will pull this off but the flock of family and friends who rushed to support me on the first day of my campaign pushed the book into ‘hot’. My advice would be to hold back specific groups of friends, colleagues or family so that they can give your book a boost mid-campaign when facebook and twitter are sick of hearing from you. Devise a plan for who you will ask for support in week, 1, week 2 and so on until the final push.
6.	Have all your other support marketing in place: author pages, twitter account, Instagram, BingBing, Headtalker campaigns. You need this stuff ready to go because thinking about it mid-campaign makes the whole process much more stressful.
7.	Use Canva to create great social media graphics featuring your book cover. Again if you haven’t done this before it takes a few hours of banging your head on the desk to get the hang of it.  So do it well in advance. 
8.	Don’t assume you will have plenty of time between submission to Kindle Scout and your campaign kicking off to get everything in place. I had 24 hours.
9.	Accept that this will  be a steep learning curve for most of us and that’s part of its value. You will be forced to learn more about how to market books than you ever realised you didn’t know. I’ve marketed books before but there are two important things to note. One is that the social media world moves very fast, so it’s hard to stay ahead of all the opportunities. And secondly, talking on facebook and twitter every now and then when you have a good review is  very different to planning and sustaining a 30-day campaign  where you must reach new people every day.
I will write more blog posts at the end of my Kindle Scout campaign if I have any more useful advice to share with others writers. In the meantime I wish you the best of luck.  And if anyone would be kind enough to nominate The Devil’s Poetry on Kindle Scout, I will be eternally grateful.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sunday, Sunday - can't trust that day.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
4 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
6 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
11 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
12 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
14 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
15 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
18 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
18 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
18 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
18 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
18 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
19 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
21 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
22 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
27 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
28 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Hey all, I wanted to let you know about my submission to KS called Time Burrito went live today:


That sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Ok apologies for the long post but I'll pop this here in case it's useful to anyone just coming on or checking this thread out pre-launch.
> Kindle Scout
> There are some good blogs out there about experiences on Kindle Scout but few that warn you about the errors you can make in a campaign. My book The Devil's Poetry is a young adult thriller which has been on Kindle Scout for three days - and I'm already realising mistakes I have made which may be useful for any other prospective scouters to know.
> 1.	You must have a very clean, well-edited manuscript. I did. However, be aware that Kindle Scout strips all formatting from your text. My book was submitted as a Word document but using the style sheet my fellow editors and I have laboriously created to give clean formatted text which displays without problem in Kindle or on conversion to HTML. So when my preview page was sent to me for approval - for which I had just 24 hours while working full-time - I read all the marketing copy at the top but didn't carefully check their excerpt. After all I knew the manuscript itself was flawless, right? Wrong. Kindle Scout has stripped all the formatting so that the scenes now have no breaks between them. In a multiple POV novel that can cause quite a lot of confusion for readers.
> 2.	Use all the categories that may apply to your book. I didn't see an option for adding more than one category but there must be because many other writers have four listed against their titles. This is important because Scouts view by category - so they have multiple chances to notice your book, and if they are genre-specific readers, they may not see your book at all if it's only in one category they don't identify with.
> 3.	You only have about 45 minutes to fill out your submission form so it's fairly stressful. Complete all the sections in Word beforehand so you can cut and paste.
> 4.	Don't be caught out by the character counts allowable for every part of your submission - they do include spaces but don't tell you this upfront. And it's very hard to start trimming back all those extra spaces once you've already polished and perfected your text and the clock is ticking.
> 5.	Pace your campaign. New entrants and those books on their last couple of days have extra visibility. In the 26 or so days in between you have to maintain that visibility by staying in hot and trending. I've yet to see if I will pull this off but the flock of family and friends who rushed to support me on the first day of my campaign pushed the book into 'hot'. My advice would be to hold back specific groups of friends, colleagues or family so that they can give your book a boost mid-campaign when facebook and twitter are sick of hearing from you. Devise a plan for who you will ask for support in week, 1, week 2 and so on until the final push.
> 6.	Have all your other support marketing in place: author pages, twitter account, Instagram, BingBing, Headtalker campaigns. You need this stuff ready to go because thinking about it mid-campaign makes the whole process much more stressful.
> 7.	Use Canva to create great social media graphics featuring your book cover. Again if you haven't done this before it takes a few hours of banging your head on the desk to get the hang of it. So do it well in advance.
> 8.	Don't assume you will have plenty of time between submission to Kindle Scout and your campaign kicking off to get everything in place. I had 24 hours.
> 9.	Accept that this will be a steep learning curve for most of us and that's part of its value. You will be forced to learn more about how to market books than you ever realised you didn't know. I've marketed books before but there are two important things to note. One is that the social media world moves very fast, so it's hard to stay ahead of all the opportunities. And secondly, talking on facebook and twitter every now and then when you have a good review is very different to planning and sustaining a 30-day campaign where you must reach new people every day.
> I will write more blog posts at the end of my Kindle Scout campaign if I have any more useful advice to share with others writers. In the meantime I wish you the best of luck. And if anyone would be kind enough to nominate The Devil's Poetry on Kindle Scout, I will be eternally grateful.


Useful insights! Thanks!


----------



## JPDavid

I just added _Hurricane Kretschman_ to _The Wilding Winter_ and _whatever that other book is_ to my nominations. Good luck Jeff

JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## ritastradling

TheWriter said:


> Just found out "If Only" was selected!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128518;&#128515;&#128515;&#128514;&#128513;


Congratulations!


----------



## Kelly Stock

Kelly Stock said:


> Hey thanks so much! When I got home from work I did just that. There's not much there at the mo, but my face (lol) and a bit about me! I've also managed to get links in my Wordpress website thanks all who gave me the tips!!! I'm feeling slightly more confident  Also, just to add to the list I've started a headtalker campaign, like you all say I think it's worth a shot
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/purchase-the-soul-guide/
> 
> You guys are amazing! Thanks


Hello lovely peeps, I'm hoping to pick up some more Headtalker support... I've got eight days to get eight more supporters. I'd be so grateful for your help. Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/purchase-the-soul-guide/
My book is on pre-order and so far I've had 25 books pre-ordered, I know it's not a lot and probably measly in comparison to some of you guys but I'm happy &#128522;I'm hoping to get more, of course, but you got to start somewhere!


----------



## Emma Lindsay

Well done to all of you who are staying Hot and Trending. I only managed for the first 39 hours and then sank into the void. I can't stop thinking of a certain Simpsons episode. The one with the Barbershop Quartet. Homer asks, "Are we hot?" and Principal Skinner replies, "We are not." It's at the beginning of this clip.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECYPo9z6h7U - 
I think it sums up what it's like checking my Kindle Scout Stats. 

15 days left!


----------



## mcginty

Thanks Ruth and J.P. Have added Mind Game and Hurricane Kretschman to my noms. Only 4 days left for me...it's a bit like waiting your turn to jump out of the plane with your parachute--and hoping to hell it opens. Happy landings to all...
Steve


----------



## ritastradling

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello lovely peeps, I'm hoping to pick up some more Headtalker support... I've got eight days to get eight more supporters. I'd be so grateful for your help. Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/purchase-the-soul-guide/
> My book is on pre-order and so far I've had 25 books pre-ordered, I know it's not a lot and probably measly in comparison to some of you guys but I'm happy &#128522;I'm hoping to get more, of course, but you got to start somewhere!


Supported


----------



## ASDeMatteis

18 days left and Sebastian Spyres finally made it back to hot and trending  so excited!

And congrats on If Only!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

ASDeMatteis said:


> 18 days left and Sebastian Spyres finally made it back to hot and trending  so excited!


How'd ya do it? Any tips?


----------



## ritastradling

ASDeMatteis said:


> 18 days left and Sebastian Spyres finally made it back to hot and trending  so excited!
> 
> And congrats on If Only!


Very cool!! It's in my nominations  I'm routing for you!!


----------



## ritastradling

Joynell Schultz said:


> How'd ya do it? Any tips?


Hi Joynell,

Saw your Goodreads giveaway for your book Love, Lies & Clones  it looks awesome! (I totally entered)


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday here in Halifax. The snow started falling sometime last night and it is going to be falling until Tuesday morning. Yesterday evening the city announced that the buses AREN'T going to be running and that everything is going to be closed. I figure I'll be on the roof tomorrow evening shoveling. Power is always a gamble - so if you don't hear from me tomorrow I am probably offline.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
3 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
5 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
10 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
11 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
13 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
14 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
17 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
17 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
17 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
17 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
17 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
18 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
21 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
26 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
27 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## MWhateley

Added,

5 days left Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee

to my noms to get it back up to three.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

ritastradling said:


> Hi Joynell,
> Saw your Goodreads giveaway for your book Love, Lies & Clones  it looks awesome! (I totally entered)


That's totally awesome! The giveaway ended last night and it looks like you didn't get it. Shucks. I'd be happy to send you a digital copy, if you like. (Otherwise, I have my first countdown deal starting Thursday. We'll see how that goes.)


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Stephen, J.P. and Jeff today.

Also thank you everyone, glad you all like the silliness.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Got the top three! Good luck all!


----------



## Kojiverse

I nominated the top three books on the list and I wish you guys all the best of luck. It is freaking me out how close Come Back to You is on that list. Only 11 more days!

I took the weekend off because I was sick. (one of the drawbacks of being a teacher) I am trying not to feel guilty about it and finish strong.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kelly Stock said:


> Hello lovely peeps, I'm hoping to pick up some more Headtalker support... I've got eight days to get eight more supporters. I'd be so grateful for your help. Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/purchase-the-soul-guide/
> My book is on pre-order and so far I've had 25 books pre-ordered, I know it's not a lot and probably measly in comparison to some of you guys but I'm happy &#128522;I'm hoping to get more, of course, but you got to start somewhere!


Done!


----------



## ritastradling

Joynell Schultz said:


> That's totally awesome! The giveaway ended last night and it looks like you didn't get it. Shucks. I'd be happy to send you a digital copy, if you like. (Otherwise, I have my first countdown deal starting Thursday. We'll see how that goes.)


Remind me Thursday


----------



## Eric T Knight

I just redeemed my free copy of Devil's Glen. Looking forward to it!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Could I ask for some support on my headtalker please? THANK YOU! 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/

Also, I'm still keeping up to date with Steve's list! Good to see some books from the board getting picked!


----------



## Kay7979

I nominated the top three and just downloaded Devil's Glen.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominated The Wilding Winter, Mind Game and Hurricane Kretschman.

Supported the Headtalkers for Laura and Kelly.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Top 3 nominated. Best of luck to all.


----------



## JPDavid

A big *thank you* to McGinty, Aaron, Lincoln, Kojiverse, Kay, Lloyd, and Anita for nominating _Mind Game_. I can't believe that I'm getting to the home stretch!
JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Hey guys 

Following in others' footsteps, I've made a Headtalker for Lady of Dreams: please support if you feel so inclined 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lady-of-dreams-on-kindle-scout/


----------



## Matthew Speak

Eric T Knight said:


> I just redeemed my free copy of Devil's Glen. Looking forward to it!


Thanks!! So exciting right now. I guess the official release won't happen until March 14th. Didn't realize the pre-order period was going to be a full month long. Is that usual?


----------



## jcarter

speakmatt said:


> Thanks!! So exciting right now. I guess the official release won't happen until March 14th. Didn't realize the pre-order period was going to be a full month long. Is that usual?


Mine was three weeks. I think for a long time most people had about two weeks. Recently, it seems like the pre order period has been longer. Lara Bernhardt's book had like five weeks (Lara, is that right?)

I bet there are others who probably know more about this than me, though! 

And congrats! It's very exciting. I downloaded my copy and am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## papercarver65

lauramg_1406 said:


> Could I ask for some support on my headtalker please? THANK YOU!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/
> 
> Also, I'm still keeping up to date with Steve's list! Good to see some books from the board getting picked!


Supported


----------



## papercarver65

W.R. Gingell said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Following in others' footsteps, I've made a Headtalker for Lady of Dreams: please support if you feel so inclined
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lady-of-dreams-on-kindle-scout/


Got yours too!

Downloaded Devil's Glen as well. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's still snowing and blowing here in Halifax tonight. It's about 2am and I can't sleep so I decided to put out the list, just in case the power goes. They've already announced that the city buses won't be running until 5pm TUESDAY evening!

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
3 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
5 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
10 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
11 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
13 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
14 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
17 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
17 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
17 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
17 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
17 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
18 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
21 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
26 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
27 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

Now I'm going to get a glass of milk and try to get back to sleep. Got some shoveling to do here, come daylight.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Joynell Schultz said:


> How'd ya do it? Any tips?


All I did was post to Facebook  my friends and family are all very supportive.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve V- stay safe with all that snow!

Headtalkers supported.

Top three nominated.

Got my copy of Devil's Glen!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Headtalkers supported.


Thanks! 



papercarver65 said:


> Got yours too!


Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

The good news is that the snow should be stopping here in Halifax over the next hour or so. It is nothing but a flurry right now. It isn't too cold. About three below or so, all day long. I'm getting some breakfast and then will begin the work of cleaning my sidewalk, digging out the car, and then climbing up onto the roof to shovel off the roof before the kitchen begins leaking again. The buses still won't be running until this afternoon. Thank God our power stayed on.

I figure I'm going to be shoveling most of the morning and about half of the afternoon. There is going to be one big old wall of snow pushed up when the plow finally makes it down our street.

Stupid groundhog.


----------



## Robertson

Steve Vernon said:


> The good news is that the snow should be stopping here in Halifax over the next hour or so. It is nothing but a flurry right now. It isn't too cold. About three below or so, all day long. I'm getting some breakfast and then will begin the work of cleaning my sidewalk, digging out the car, and then climbing up onto the roof to shovel off the roof before the kitchen begins leaking again. The buses still won't be running until this afternoon. Thank God our power stayed on.
> 
> I figure I'm going to be shoveling most of the morning and about half of the afternoon. There is going to be one big old wall of snow pushed up when the plow finally makes it down our street.
> 
> Stupid groundhog.


Sounds rough, Steve. Snow shovelling is definitely overrated.

I've got the top three covered. Best of luck to Stephen, J.P. and Jeff!

Robertson


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> The good news is that the snow should be stopping here in Halifax over the next hour or so. It is nothing but a flurry right now. It isn't too cold. About three below or so, all day long. I'm getting some breakfast and then will begin the work of cleaning my sidewalk, digging out the car, and then climbing up onto the roof to shovel off the roof before the kitchen begins leaking again. The buses still won't be running until this afternoon. Thank God our power stayed on.
> 
> I figure I'm going to be shoveling most of the morning and about half of the afternoon. There is going to be one big old wall of snow pushed up when the plow finally makes it down our street.
> 
> Stupid groundhog.


Haha, good luck! I'm just glad I haven't had to do that this year!


----------



## ritastradling

lauramg_1406 said:


> Could I ask for some support on my headtalker please? THANK YOU!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/
> 
> Also, I'm still keeping up to date with Steve's list! Good to see some books from the board getting picked!





W.R. Gingell said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Following in others' footsteps, I've made a Headtalker for Lady of Dreams: please support if you feel so inclined
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lady-of-dreams-on-kindle-scout/


gotcha both w LinkedIn and Twitter


----------



## Used To Be BH

W.R. Gingell said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Following in others' footsteps, I've made a Headtalker for Lady of Dreams: please support if you feel so inclined
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lady-of-dreams-on-kindle-scout/


Done!


----------



## Used To Be BH

ASDeMatteis said:


> All I did was post to Facebook  my friends and family are all very supportive.


You're gutsier than I am. I tend not to say much to my friends about my writing unless they ask specifically. Someone I grew up with didn't even know I was writing until he chanced upon something on the Internet. (I do post to FB, but only through my author page.)


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lauramg_1406 said:


> Could I ask for some support on my headtalker please? THANK YOU!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/
> 
> Also, I'm still keeping up to date with Steve's list! Good to see some books from the board getting picked!


Laura, Done! Just made your 25th supporter... Good Luck! Liz


----------



## lauramg_1406

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronFrale

I got your headtalkers Laura and W.R. Anyone mind supporting mine? It will be much appreciated!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/time-burrito-needs-your-help/


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Congrats, Rose-Marie! I just saw Dragon's Cave has been added to the header! But just like If Only, they haven't sent the email yet that it's been selected... For those waiting, I'm at Day 8...and biting my nails to the quick (well, not really, but I'm thinking about it.)

Will catch up with the rest of the Headtalker campaigns tonight...


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Hey, Robertson! I just purchased a copy of Scot Free in Hollywood. Happy sales


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> Congrats, Rose-Marie! I just saw Dragon's Cave has been added to the header!


That's wonderful news.

It's also interesting, because epic fantasy doesn't seem to get selected very often. Dragon's Cave is the first one I remember seeing that made the cut.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's wonderful news.
> 
> It's also interesting, because epic fantasy doesn't seem to get selected very often. Dragon's Cave is the first one I remember seeing that made the cut.


Hi, Bill, It's not adult epic fantasy, I believe it's middle grade fiction which is a very different genre and market...


----------



## Joynell Schultz

AaronFrale said:


> I got your headtalkers Laura and W.R. Anyone mind supporting mine? It will be much appreciated!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/time-burrito-needs-your-help/


How could I not support a book about a cat riding a burrito? I mean, come on!


----------



## Robertson

LG O'Connor said:


> Hey, Robertson! I just purchased a copy of Scot Free in Hollywood. Happy sales


Great to hear, LG! I've watched your campaign with interest. I'll pick up Shelter My Heart one way or the other ... 

How's the recovery going?

Robertson


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi, Bill, It's not adult epic fantasy, I believe it's middle grade fiction which is a very different genre and market...


Now that you mention it, I remember the main character being a middle schooler. I don't recall any middle school or YA epic fantasy getting in either, but you make a good point: it doesn't really establish a precedent for adult epic fantasy.


----------



## Robertson

W.R. Gingell said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Following in others' footsteps, I've made a Headtalker for Lady of Dreams: please support if you feel so inclined
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lady-of-dreams-on-kindle-scout/


Glad to be #25 of 25 for your campaign. Best of luck!

Robertson


----------



## AaronFrale

Joynell Schultz said:


> How could I not support a book about a cat riding a burrito? I mean, come on!


I know. It was a fun conversation to email my cover artist and say. "Hey so I have a weird request for you..."


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Thanks so much to everyone who supported my Headtalker!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Congrats to the Dragon Cave, just got the email!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Congrats to Dragon Cave!

Random question (that I'm asking here cause it seems like the kind of thing Steve, Bill or Lincoln might know). Does anyone know why books appear in a certain order on the sales rank page of author central? I'm asking because the order of mine changed and I can't work out why!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

Right I've nominated The Wildling Winter as a space came free. Each time I get another nomination space I'll back another book from the top of the list. So sorry I missed a couple of Headtalker campaigns. It's not through lack of interest, I promise, I'm just drowning trying to run this campaign on top of full time work and family needs. Good luck all!


----------



## MarilynVix

lauramg_1406 said:


> Congrats to Dragon Cave!
> 
> Random question (that I'm asking here cause it seems like the kind of thing Steve, Bill or Lincoln might know). Does anyone know why books appear in a certain order on the sales rank page of author central? I'm asking because the order of mine changed and I can't work out why!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


From what I've noticed, when your books sell it changes the order at the top line of the Amazon Author page. I notice the change when I run promos. Right now, my two promo books, Everything For Love and Thankful In Vegas, are the first two listed right now. Followed by my next big seller, my box set. So, if you do promos, you'll see the order change with sales.


----------



## Steve Vernon

MarilynVix said:


> From what I've noticed, when your books sell it changes the order at the top line of the Amazon Author page. I notice the change when I run promos. Right now, my two promo books, Everything For Love and Thankful In Vegas, are the first two listed right now. Followed by my next big seller, my box set. So, if you do promos, you'll see the order change with sales.


Yup, that's how I figure it works.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so it's Wednesday and the buses are running again and I'm going back to work this morning for a day shift. More snow expected overnight, so we'll see what Thursday looks like.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 days left  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
1 days left  Mind Game by J.P. David
3 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
8 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
9 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
11 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
12 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
15 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
15 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
15 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
15 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
15 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
16 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
19 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
24 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
25 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lauramg_1406

MarilynVix said:


> From what I've noticed, when your books sell it changes the order at the top line of the Amazon Author page. I notice the change when I run promos. Right now, my two promo books, Everything For Love and Thankful In Vegas, are the first two listed right now. Followed by my next big seller, my box set. So, if you do promos, you'll see the order change with sales.


I figured it was something like that! But the sales figures I have don't quite seem to match the order they're in! Unless it's units sold in the past month or something!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

lauramg_1406 said:


> I figured it was something like that! But the sales figures I have don't quite seem to match the order they're in! Unless it's units sold in the past month or something!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


I'm guessing there's another random variable in there as well. I too notice shifts that don't necessarily correspond to sales rank, at least some of the time.


----------



## Louise Cole

just retweeted something for Mind Game from Author Shout. I'm pretty impressed with Author Shout - I think they work quite hard for their money.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Got Mind Game and Wilding Winter nominated. Good luck guys!


----------



## Louise Cole

Has anyone else tried the bingbing.com. It's very odd. It's one of those pinboard broadcast type sites but half the people have the same celebrity news on their front page so either its a standard RSS function or they are in fact all the same person. It's possible I just sent 30 friend requests to assorted international women all of which have gone to one 55-year old man in San Diego. Who knows?
I can't quite work it out and I've had very little response to anything I've posted there - but I've had two nominations from it. So boviously someone looks at these posts and responds.

How's everyone else doing? Battle fatigue or are you laid back and sipping margaritas?


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Robertson said:


> Great to hear, LG! I've watched your campaign with interest. I'll pick up Shelter My Heart one way or the other ...
> 
> How's the recovery going?
> 
> Robertson


Thanks, Robertson  Almost fully recovered, thanks for asking.


----------



## JPDavid

Louise Cole said:


> just retweeted something for Mind Game from Author Shout. I'm pretty impressed with Author Shout - I think they work quite hard for their money.


Thanks for the retweet! For those who aren't familiar with Author Shout, they have a 30 day Kindle Scout campaign for $10. I don't remember how I learned about it, but I figured that at $10 I wouldn't be losing too much money if it turned out to be a dud. You can read about it here: http://authorshout.com/promote-with-us/. I don't know if I can evaluate the effectiveness of their tweets, but I do know that my _Mind Game_ page has had 21 visits that were referred by the Author Shout website. 
JP
_Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


----------



## cmstafford

Top three nominated, still waiting on pins and needles to hear about Darkness Falls!


----------



## Louise Cole

JPDavid said:


> Thanks for the retweet! For those who aren't familiar with Author Shout, they have a 30 day Kindle Scout campaign for $10. I don't remember how I learned about it, but I figured that at $10 I wouldn't be losing too much money if it turned out to be a dud. You can read about it here: http://authorshout.com/promote-with-us/. I don't know if I can evaluate the effectiveness of their tweets, but I do know that my _Mind Game_ page has had 21 visits that were referred by the Author Shout website.
> JP
> _Mind Game_ is on Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BEUBP1JI2MM1


I've had a quite a few retweets and referrals from Author Shout too. They are careful to use different taglines for your books and knock up some eye catching graphics too which you can then retweet yourself of course. 
I think they have about 12,000 followers who are mainly writers so tend to be quite supportive.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I did AuthorShout too this time around, and I'm very pleased with them.  Even I can afford 10 bucks, and they have kept up a regular campaign of tweeting.  I love that they mix up the tag lines, and do a nice graphic.  They will also pick up your graphics if you post something, so that's cool.  They pay attention.  I've had 12 page views come directly from AS, and I'm certain a lot of my 49 hits from direct links are from their tweets.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Louise Cole said:


> Has anyone else tried the bingbing.com. It's very odd. It's one of those pinboard broadcast type sites but half the people have the same celebrity news on their front page so either its a standard RSS function or they are in fact all the same person. It's possible I just sent 30 friend requests to assorted international women all of which have gone to one 55-year old man in San Diego. Who knows?


Ha! My clever catfishing scheme is working!!!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Went ahead and signed up for authorshout just to see what happens. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Also, I supported all the headtalkers


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got to go and shovel the sidewalk quickly before heading off to work.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
LAST DAY LEFT!  Mind Game by J.P. David
2 days left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
7 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
8 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
10 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
11 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
14 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
14 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
14 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
14 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
14 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
15 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
17 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
18 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
23 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
24 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
28 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Tom Swyers

lauramg_1406 said:


> Could I ask for some support on my headtalker please? THANK YOU!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/


Supported!


----------



## Louise Cole

Can I ask the stupid question of the day please? When you look at a Headtalker campaign which is the featured image and which is the back ground image? I am right in thinking the background image is the huge banner across the top which not everyone has and the featured image is the top picture in your little box on the campaigns page? 

Anyone know what size a featured image is meant to be? Mine is only showing as a thin slice of the cover.
Thank you.


----------



## Dave Johnston

Hi All

My Campaign went live yesterday for my YA novel "The Lot of a Nobody"

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GLHIO1SFFDD8

Hopefully you might like to check it out. All feedback welcome.

Thanks
Dave Johnston


----------



## Kojiverse

I just wanted to thank all the folks that mentioned Author Shout because they are now helping me with the final push for Come Back to You. Very excited to be in the final stretch.


----------



## Louise Cole

HURRAH! So glad Author Shout is helping you.


----------



## amdonehere

I got another question I'm hoping someone can shed some insights. I'd been planning to put my WIP up for KS and I expect my book will ne ready in the later part of March. My main reason for wanting to give KS a try is the Amazon promotion machine and exposure.  One thing I've found is that some of the "older" KS winning books are now ranking in the 400k or higher. This is lower quite a bit lower than how I'm doing on my own. When I say "older", I mean published last summer, like April or July 2016. My own debute self-pub novel came out last Jan 2016 and it holds rank consistently at 30-70k. This is the only thing giving me hesitation. Sure, the big push and promote out of the gate in case you win is aweseome. But I'm not sure what to think seeing that my own book which came out 6 momths earlier than these scout winners seem to sell better. And no I don't run free or 99c promos very often either. So I'm not holding rank because I'm doing free promos with the option to change the book price. I do the AMS ads though. 

So can anyone weigh in? What's with the Scout winners taking a dive in ranking (and thus presumably sales) 6 months after release?


----------



## AnitaLouise

Supported Headtalker campaigns for Tom Sywers, Joynell Schultz & W.R. Gingell. Looks like new nominations tomorrow with 2 KS campaigns ending today. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
Mind Game by J.P. David
Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee

Good luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!

Mark


----------



## MichelleKidd

lauramg_1406 said:


> Could I ask for some support on my headtalker please? THANK YOU!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/
> 
> Also, I'm still keeping up to date with Steve's list! Good to see some books from the board getting picked!


Gotcha, Laura!


----------



## MichelleKidd

W.R. Gingell said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Following in others' footsteps, I've made a Headtalker for Lady of Dreams: please support if you feel so inclined
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lady-of-dreams-on-kindle-scout/


Done!


----------



## MichelleKidd

AaronFrale said:


> I got your headtalkers Laura and W.R. Anyone mind supporting mine? It will be much appreciated!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/time-burrito-needs-your-help/


Oops! Almost missed that cat riding a burrito! Gotcha, Aaron!
M.


----------



## Louise Cole

My headtalker campaign is https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-devils-poetry/
Happy to swap: who still needs supporters?


----------



## lauramg_1406

Louise Cole said:


> My headtalker campaign is https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-devils-poetry/
> Happy to swap: who still needs supporters?


Got you Louise!

Thanks everyone for supporting mine!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Laura. I'll do yours. x


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> My headtalker campaign is https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-devils-poetry/
> Happy to swap: who still needs supporters?


Gotcha, and thank you all for my headtalker. You all are rockin' not unlike the band Dokken.


----------



## RWhite7699

AlexaKang said:


> I got another question I'm hoping someone can shed some insights. I'd been planning to put my WIP up for KS and I expect my book will ne ready in the later part of March. My main reason for wanting to give KS a try is the Amazon promotion machine and exposure. One thing I've found is that some of the "older" KS winning books are now ranking in the 400k or higher. This is lower quite a bit lower than how I'm doing on my own. When I say "older", I mean published last summer, like April or July 2016. My own debute self-pub novel came out last Jan 2016 and it holds rank consistently at 30-70k. This is the only thing giving me hesitation. Sure, the big push and promote out of the gate in case you win is aweseome. But I'm not sure what to think seeing that my own book which came out 6 momths earlier than these scout winners seem to sell better. And no I don't run free or 99c promos very often either. So I'm not holding rank because I'm doing free promos with the option to change the book price. I do the AMS ads though.
> 
> So can anyone weigh in? What's with the Scout winners taking a dive in ranking (and thus presumably sales) 6 months after release?


I would say it depends on the book. A great book with great promotion will do well on its own, but Kindle Scout gives any book, great or not so great, that head start that is difficult to get by yourself. Still, even the best KS books fizzle out eventually. None of them stay on top forever. And maybe some of them that are tanking in sales too soon are just not all that great to start with.


----------



## Paul Francois

lauramg_1406 said:


> Could I ask for some support on my headtalker please? THANK YOU!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/


Supported! Good luck!


----------



## Paul Francois

Got these 3, good luck!

LAST DAY LEFT! The Wilding Winter by Stephen Macdonough
LAST DAY LEFT! Mind Game by J.P. David
7 days left The Night Key by Sirra Arris


----------



## amiblackwelder

QUANTUM STATE is my third release on Kindle Scout.
Simulation was rejected.
Still waiting on Exotiqa.

Please vote for Quantum State to get people to notice it, and ultimately KS.

Thank you in advance!

The voting link is https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/18Z6IS0D16GPN


----------



## C. J. Sears

Got the top 3 nominated. Best of luck guys and gals.  

Haven't been here in awhile, but I'm still doing my part!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise- the background image is the big cover for the campaign page, and should be 1908 x 768. The featured image is the one that will appear on the posts when the Headtalker posts to everyone's social media. Twitter size is good, 440 x 220 pixels. Once your Headtalker is set up, these can't be edited. I have a blog post about it, if you want to check it out: https://julianneqjohnson.wordpress.com/2017/02/07/headtalker-promos-what-they-are-and-how-they-can-help/

Kojiverse- Glad Author Shout is working out for you!

AlexaKang- You are doing well on your own, but it's not a case of either or. If you go through KS, it doesn't keep you from promoting on your own in addition to what KS brings you.

Headtalkers supported. Top three nominated. Fingers crosses for those waiting!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> AlexaKang- You are doing well on your own, but it's not a case of either or. If you go through KS, it doesn't keep you from promoting on your own in addition to what KS brings you.


That is certainly true, but I think part of Alexa's point was that, since she can't control the pricing, she may not be eligible for some of the promo options she could normally use. The author of a KP book can't just make the book $0.99 for a promo. Also, an author can't use AMS ads for a KP book. That does make one somewhat more dependent on what Amazon is willing to do.


----------



## Louise Cole

Thank you Julianne!


----------



## mcginty

Last day for my ms, 'The Wilding Winter'. Tomorrow I jump off into the wild blue yonder, and J.P. jumps, too. Hope we have a terrific landing. Steve Vernon, you do yeoman work for this thread, thank you for that. To everyone who nominated or viewed 'The Wilding Winter', thank you so much. Almost spilled my coffee the other day when I saw it was 'Hot and Trending'. Didn't expect that, and it came about mostly because of the good folks here on Kboards. 
    I've learned a lot from the whole KS experience, and the one bit of free of advice I'd give newcomers is: mine the knowledge and experience of the people here with regard to running a campaign. Wish I'd spend more time doing that.
    What I really hope for is that someone at KS actually READS MY BOOK before promoting it or casting it aside. I don't think reading just the sample pages of anyone's ms is good enough.
    I'll continue to nom the outgoing top three, but will probably keep radio silence until I hear from KS. I'll let you all know how that turns out.
    Thanks again, Steve


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I supported everyone's headtalkers. I think many of you got mine already, but if not, here it is: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-support/

Oh, and if anyone wants to take a look at my Kindle Scout Reject book from November/December, I have it on a 99 cent countdown deal for the next 5 days. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MXTGIZL (Ha! How's that for self-promotion?)



amiblackwelder said:


> Still waiting on Exotiqa.
> Please vote for Quantum State to get people to notice it, and ultimately KS.
> The voting link is https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/18Z6IS0D16GPN


Ami - Good luck with Exotiqa. You were hot for so long, hopefully they at least take a good close look at it. I have Quantum State saved for later. I'll nominate as everything else falls off. (I'm a loyal nominator to Steve's list.)


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> That is certainly true, but I think part of Alexa's point was that, since she can't control the pricing, she may not be eligible for some of the promo options she could normally use. The author of a KP book can't just make the book $0.99 for a promo. Also, an author can't use AMS ads for a KP book. That does make one somewhat more dependent on what Amazon is willing to do.


Thanks Bill. That is my concern, and I'm wondering if any of you who are participating worry about that. I have to attribute my sales mainly to AMS ads at this point, although I do have other Xpromos and other entry points that bring in new readers. 5 years commitment is a very long time and if the Amazon promo drive is mainly the first 90 days, that's a long time to risk the book being put to the backburner by the Zon marketing machine in exchange for that first 90 days. How do you all feel about it?

Even if the author can run AMS promos for KS books, at 50% royalties the ROI becomes questionable for a standalone book. I've got to wonder if some of the older KS books could succeed better if their authors could promote them themselves after the launch, instead of being at the mercy of Amazon. Damn, Amazon always does this. Their carrots always come with a stick.

BTW I've been meaning to get in on supporting everyone. I just need to get my head around how it all works. Everything is a bit confusing to me right now and I haven't had time to figure out all the nuts and bolts. I still don't really know what Headtalker is and haven't had time to find out. Meanwhile, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Louise Cole

You cam promote them yourself after launch. I fully intend to have a whole marketing campaign for mine whether it's picked up or not. price is not the only marketing tool and it's not even the most effective.


----------



## amdonehere

Louise Cole said:


> You cam promote them yourself after launch. I fully intend to have a whole marketing campaign for mine whether it's picked up or not. price is not the only marketing tool and it's not even the most effective.


I agree price is not the best tool and discounts actually don't do much for my genre anyway. But what promo channels are open for fully priced books besides authors Newsletters swap (and even those often require lowering price to 99c and free)?


----------



## Robertson

> I have to attribute my sales mainly to AMS ads at this point, although I do have other Xpromos and other entry points that bring in new readers.


Very interesting points you raised. I'm so new to it that I have nothing useful to offer, but I am curious about AMS because I have just started to use that myself. Do you manually target your own keywords or do you use Amazon's automatic targeting option?


----------



## Louise Cole

AlexaKang said:


> I agree price is not the best tool and discounts actually don't do much for my genre anyway. But what promo channels are open for fully priced books besides authors Newsletters swap (and even those often require lowering price to 99c and free)?


Well what have you done for this campaign? These are a few of the things I've done, most of which you can do to promote full price books.
Blogged on guest sites and facebook writers pages
Had a paid campaign targeting my readership demographic on facebook
Used facebook, twitter, reddit, the bingbing, and instagram including inviting other authors to cross-promote
Press released local media and radio
Commissioned a book trailer 
Run an author shout campaign
Been tweeting top tips for running a KS campaign
Created a suite of branded social media graphics
had 500 postcards printed to leave in every shop, the post office, the library and through people's front doors.

Now if you exclude the book trailer, I will have spent about £65 or £78 on this whole thing. So it's not about money. It's about being creative, building audiences, developing a brand and seeing yourself as a business.


----------



## Eric T Knight

> That is certainly true, but I think part of Alexa's point was that, since she can't control the pricing, she may not be eligible for some of the promo options she could normally use. The author of a KP book can't just make the book $0.99 for a promo. Also, an author can't use AMS ads for a KP book. That does make one somewhat more dependent on what Amazon is willing to do.


I've been concerned about this too, wondering how I will promote this book without the total control I'm used to. My plan is to use this first Scout-published book as a kicking-off point for the rest of the series. Book 2 is already done and the cover is in process. Book 3 is underway.

The Scout book is supposed to go into pre-sale in early March and then on sale in early April. When that one goes live, my plan is to put book 2 in pre-sale for 3-4 weeks. Once that one goes live, I will put book 3 up for pre-sale. I'm hoping that having them fall one after another will build up some momentum.

Something I've learned about the Scout program (don't quote me on this; I'm still new) but I believe the deal is that Amazon agrees to promote your book at least once every 90 days. From what I understand, they typically do the first round of promotion at the 90 day mark. My hunch is that they have a minimum level of promotion that all books get. Those that perform well, get more promotion, which if they produce get even more.

My thinking is that having dropped books 2 and 3 by the time that 90 days hits, well, working in tandem like that maybe book 1 will do extra well with that first round of promotions. That will encourage Amazon to put even more into the book at the same time I keep boosting 2 and 3. (FWIW This is a series, but the books can be read in any order).

Anyway, we'll see how it goes. I already have a Bookblast planned for book 2 and I'll be looking into other promos here soon.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

THANK YOU, EVERYONE! For all your wonderful support, I got the word tonight that SHELTER MY HEART was selected by Kindle Scout! For those of you who nominated it, you should get an email tomorrow (that seems to be the timing).

Congrats to Chanda, too! Her book and mine where just added to the ribbon on the site.

My noms are full, and will keep the support going 

Best of luck to those still in the mix, those waiting, and those about to enter.


----------



## cmstafford

LG O'Connor said:


> THANK YOU, EVERYONE! For all your wonderful support, I got the word tonight that SHELTER MY HEART was selected by Kindle Scout! For those of you who nomintaed it, you should get an email tomorrow (that seems to be the timing).
> 
> Congrats to Chandra, too! Her book and mine where just added to the ribbon on the site.
> 
> My noms are full, and will keep the support going
> 
> Best of luck to those still in the mix, those waiting, and those about to enter.


Me too!!! I'm so excited and I just KNEW yours would get picked, too! I don't post much, but my noms are full and I plan on sticking around for a good long time!


----------



## SG

Congrats to both LG and Chandra! It was great seeing my nomination page lit up in blue


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

SG said:


> Congrats to both LG and Chandra! It was great seeing my nomination page lit up in blue


Thanks, SG! Looks like they did a big batch tonight based on my dashboard.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> That is certainly true, but I think part of Alexa's point was that, since she can't control the pricing, she may not be eligible for some of the promo options she could normally use. The author of a KP book can't just make the book $0.99 for a promo. Also, an author can't use AMS ads for a KP book. That does make one somewhat more dependent on what Amazon is willing to do.


Oh, I see. I hadn't considered the .99 cent promos, and I know nothing about AMS ads. I just know that getting selected doesn't mean you don't have to promote some yourself, or at least that's what I hear from those that have been selected.


----------



## amdonehere

Congrats LG and Chandra! Very happy for you both and best of luck going forward.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

A giant huzzah for LG and Chandra!  That is awesome!


----------



## amdonehere

Robertson said:


> Very interesting points you raised. I'm so new to it that I have nothing useful to offer, but I am curious about AMS because I have just started to use that myself. Do you manually target your own keywords or do you use Amazon's automatic targeting option?


I target my own KWs but this question/discussion should probably move to the many AMS ads threads.


----------



## amdonehere

Louise Cole said:


> Well what have you done for this campaign?


I haven't done anything because I haven't submitted anything yet. I'm debating the pros and cons of KS because I'm concerned about the 5 yr commitment with limitations on self-promotions.



> These are a few of the things I've done, most of which you can do to promote full price books.
> Blogged on guest sites and facebook writers pages
> Had a paid campaign targeting my readership demographic on facebook
> Used facebook, twitter, reddit, the bingbing, and instagram including inviting other authors to cross-promote
> Press released local media and radio
> Commissioned a book trailer
> Run an author shout campaign
> Been tweeting top tips for running a KS campaign
> Created a suite of branded social media graphics
> had 500 postcards printed to leave in every shop, the post office, the library and through people's front doors.
> 
> Now if you exclude the book trailer, I will have spent about £65 or £78 on this whole thing. So it's not about money. It's about being creative, building audiences, developing a brand and seeing yourself as a business.


These are incredible efforts. I'm not sure they would be right for me though. FB ads can get expensive very fast, and might not be worth it depending on the genre. These activities also take a lot of time in comparison to AMS ads and other paid promos. Between spending time to do these (and they're all worthwhile activities depending of each person), vs using the time to write another book while I let AMS take care of the rest, I would prefer the latter option, all things being equal. But all things are not equal because the initial exposure of KS is so tempting, and if the book does well and sticks, it'd be like lottery win on top of lottery.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Congrats on the book selections!!


----------



## Louise Cole

AlexaKang said:


> I haven't done anything because I haven't submitted anything yet. I'm debating the pros and cons of KS because I'm concerned about the 5 yr commitment with limitations on self-promotions.
> 
> These are incredible efforts. I'm not sure they would be right for me though. FB ads can get expensive very fast, and might not be worth it depending on the genre. These activities also take a lot of time in comparison to AMS ads and other paid promos. Between spending time to do these (and they're all worthwhile activities depending of each person), vs using the time to write another book while I let AMS take care of the rest, I would prefer the latter option, all things being equal. But all things are not equal because the initial exposure of KS is so tempting, and if the book does well and sticks, it'd be like lottery win on top of lottery.


Hi there, it is a lot of work but I think a lot of people come to publishing a novel without actually understanding marketing. I don't know whether I'll be successful in this process but one of the aims of it is to market yourself - not just to prove to Amazon that you can but to give yourself a huge pre-launch boost if you don't get selected. Whether or not you are traditionally published, KS published or self published you will have to do your own marketing. That's a fact. And if you don't market, you won't sell very much. People like John Locke and Hocking didn't become overnight successes because they sat and wrote. They marketed the heck out of themselves. They were everywhere.

For what it's worth I work full time and have a family, but you don't do this stuff instead of writing the next novel, any more than you do it instead of making dinner. You have a plan and you do one thing at a time, have it all ready, note in the diary when it's to be released and do the next thing. 

Well done to everyone selected. I hope it's a wonderful experience for you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Eric T Knight said:


> I've been concerned about this too, wondering how I will promote this book without the total control I'm used to. My plan is to use this first Scout-published book as a kicking-off point for the rest of the series. Book 2 is already done and the cover is in process. Book 3 is underway.
> 
> The Scout book is supposed to go into pre-sale in early March and then on sale in early April. When that one goes live, my plan is to put book 2 in pre-sale for 3-4 weeks. Once that one goes live, I will put book 3 up for pre-sale. I'm hoping that having them fall one after another will build up some momentum.
> 
> Something I've learned about the Scout program (don't quote me on this; I'm still new) but I believe the deal is that Amazon agrees to promote your book at least once every 90 days. From what I understand, they typically do the first round of promotion at the 90 day mark. My hunch is that they have a minimum level of promotion that all books get. Those that perform well, get more promotion, which if they produce get even more.
> 
> My thinking is that having dropped books 2 and 3 by the time that 90 days hits, well, working in tandem like that maybe book 1 will do extra well with that first round of promotions. That will encourage Amazon to put even more into the book at the same time I keep boosting 2 and 3. (FWIW This is a series, but the books can be read in any order).
> 
> Anyway, we'll see how it goes. I already have a Bookblast planned for book 2 and I'll be looking into other promos here soon.


I wouldn't be prepared to swear that promotion has shown up EXACTLY on the 90 day mark. Currently, for the month of February KELPIE DREAMS has been on sale on Amazon.com and Amazon.ca for $1.00. I had advance notice for this and have promoted as much as I could afford to during the month of February. Unfortunately, I'm on a budget right now - but just the same, my meager efforts have kept KELPIE DREAMS riding between an Amazon ranking of 30000 to 40000. I hit a high of about 12000 thanks to a newsletter share-out. Right now I'm down around 80000.

What I would have liked to do was to have paid for some better class promo services like Robin Reads or ENT, but I am just a little bit too broke.

SO, what I would advice you to do is to hold off a certain amount of promo money. Kindle Press gave me lots of notice prior to the February push, so I had the time to set what I could in motion. If it is possible I would recommend you set aside a couple of hundred for promotion, and then, when you get your notice of a month-long solid promotion go for Bookbub or something with some clout.

I don't know if that's possible or not, but that'd be my advice to you. Definitely try and make sure that Kindle Press has your series connected to your book and make sure you have a connecting link to your Kindle Press book in each of your subsequent releases. Our inability to promote our Kindle Press releases is definitely a shortcoming, but with proper preparation you can work with what you've got.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm home today and I'm looking forward to getting some writing done.

And some shoveling...

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
6 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
7 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
9 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
10 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
10 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
13 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
13 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
13 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
13 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
13 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
14 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
17 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
22 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
23 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
27 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Yes Steve I think putting at least 10% of what you earn aside for promotion is really wise.

As for facebook ads, which someone claimed could 'get expensive fast'... no, they can't. You set a budget, how much you are prepared to pay over how many days with a fixed cap. So you can't suddenly find that you've spent $100 when you didn't mean to. What you need to do though is pay per click - so for instance someone going through to your Amazon page from the fb ad. At that point the 30c you paid for that click is worth it. Don't pay for impressions - we don't get much value from them. Who cares if people have seen your book cover - you want them to buy it not look at it.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Louise Cole said:


> Can I ask the stupid question of the day please? When you look at a Headtalker campaign which is the featured image and which is the back ground image? I am right in thinking the background image is the huge banner across the top which not everyone has and the featured image is the top picture in your little box on the campaigns page?
> 
> Anyone know what size a featured image is meant to be? Mine is only showing as a thin slice of the cover.
> Thank you.


Hi Louise:

You've got it right.

I talk about the headtalker image requirements in my Kindle Scout Prepper thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html

It has other useful tips as well!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks!


----------



## TheWriter

Congrats LG and Chandra!


----------



## Kojiverse

congrats to the folks that got chosen. just nominated Night Key and I am very excited to see my book at the third spot. thanks for the support! Would say more but I am off to work  and they was fat to many interesting things to read on here. Have a great day guys.


----------



## Eric T Knight

Thanks for the good info, Steve.

Congratulations to those who were chosen. I got word about Shelter and Darkness Fall this morning. It's exciting, isn't it?


----------



## SG

Eric T Knight said:


> I've been concerned about this too, wondering how I will promote this book without the total control I'm used to. My plan is to use this first Scout-published book as a kicking-off point for the rest of the series. Book 2 is already done and the cover is in process. Book 3 is underway.
> 
> The Scout book is supposed to go into pre-sale in early March and then on sale in early April. When that one goes live, my plan is to put book 2 in pre-sale for 3-4 weeks. Once that one goes live, I will put book 3 up for pre-sale. I'm hoping that having them fall one after another will build up some momentum.


Good plan! I'm very interested in seeing how this goes. Giving away control of one book in a series scares the crap out of me. So I've planned to only submit standalones to KS. Which slows down things because my existing series keep demanding books and I can't steal time away from them to indulge in KS. Which irks me a little coz I want to submit another book to KS.

LOL, I sound crazy.

Anyway, interested in seeing how happy you are with a series first with KP.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> THANK YOU, EVERYONE! For all your wonderful support, I got the word tonight that SHELTER MY HEART was selected by Kindle Scout! For those of you who nominated it, you should get an email tomorrow (that seems to be the timing).
> 
> Congrats to Chanda, too! Her book and mine where just added to the ribbon on the site.


Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## ritastradling

cmstafford said:


> Me too!!! I'm so excited and I just KNEW yours would get picked, too! I don't post much, but my noms are full and I plan on sticking around for a good long time!


Congrats Chandra! Just go the email  excited to get a copy


----------



## JPDavid

_Mind Game_ is now "under review" which sounds eerily like something one of my former supervisors once told me about my job performance (the key word being "former"). I appreciate the generous wisdom that I found available on this board, and I thank those of you who nominated my book. I'm better prepared for the next step with _Mind Game_, no matter what the result is, because of the people on this board. Thanks!
JP


----------



## JPDavid

Nominated The Night Key and Come Back To You to replace the dearly departed The Wilding Winter and Mind Game. Good luck!
JP


----------



## Matthew Speak

Congrats LG and Chandra! I got both emails this morning. Looking forward to reading your books.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> I agree price is not the best tool and discounts actually don't do much for my genre anyway. But what promo channels are open for fully priced books besides authors Newsletters swap (and even those often require lowering price to 99c and free)?


I've seen more than one selected author talk about Amazon running low-price promos on KP books, so, as Steve suggests, if you sync your efforts with those, you could still be okay. Some authors report getting Bookbubs for their KP books, which I imagine Amazon might be able to get more easily than most of us could in the current climate.

There's no question it's a crap shoot. Like any other publisher, Amazon gives the most promotion to the books it thinks it can get the most out of. On the other hand, Amazon doesn't want a whole lot of books that don't even make back their advance, so I have to think they'd get enough promotion to at least do that.

I suppose it depends on how well you're doing on your own. To me Scout looked appealing because I wasn't selling that fast on my own, with the exception of occasional promos. I have to admit my new release gave me some pause, because it shows signs of being a big earner. My royalties from January (mostly from that book), came close to exceeding my income for all of last year. (If it had been picked by Scout, it looks as if I'd have earned out my advance in a couple of months.) Yet I'm still probably going to put my next book into Scout. Why? Because I suspect the Scout campaign exposure is one of the reasons the books started out so well and became sticky. It's been above 20,000 since around November 9 (after being released on the 4th), and usually above 15,000. It spent at least a month hovering between 4,000 and 6,000, and was even around 2,000 for a while. No other book I've done has had that long a run in that high a position, and I have to think Scout was part of the reason.

Would the book have been less successful if it had been picked? Maybe, but I'm guessing it might have been even more successful.

I'm guessing most authors making a living at self-publishing (which I certainly am not) wouldn't find Scout appealing, as they might question whether or not Amazon could do enough better for them to make up for the lower royalty rate. Those like me who haven't historically made that much would see it as worth a shot, so I guess my advice would depend on that. If you're already pretty happy with what you're doing, maybe Scout isn't for you. If you see a lot of room for improvement, then it's more likely worth a try.

The series issue is a significant one. I'm not as worried about that because I may slowly be moving toward a model in which my novels are set in the same universe and may have crossover characters but aren't all part of one series. A series, particularly a long one, is somewhat at the mercy of how the first book is doing, and it becomes hard to promote the later volumes on their own. Much as I love my first series personally, I sometimes think I would have done better with a series of standalones in the same genre, and I probably won't go beyond a trilogy in the future.

One other thing that occurs to me is market trends. We've seen a noticeable increase in the sale of Amazon imprint titles, and some decline in the sale of indie titles. I think part of that has to be more aggressive Amazon promotion. Sure, their older imprints probably get more, partly because there are so many KS titles published, so the effort may be spread thinner, but I still think that Amazon affiliation may be getting more valuable (and hence more worth having) in general. Just a thought.


----------



## Goldpencil

Congrats LG and Chandra. I wish you all the best


----------



## Goldpencil

JPDavid said:


> Nominated The Night Key and Come Back To You to replace the dearly departed The Wilding Winter and Mind Game. Good luck!
> JP


 aye!!!! Thanks boss man.


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Hurricane Kretschman, The Night Key and Come Back to You. Good luck, guys. And congratulations to those recently selected. Well done!


----------



## amiblackwelder

Congrats to those nominated.


----------



## SG

Bill Hiatt said:


> A series, particularly a long one, is somewhat at the mercy of how the first book is doing, and it becomes hard to promote the later volumes on their own. Much as I love my first series personally, I sometimes think I would have done better with a series of standalones in the same genre, and I probably won't go beyond a trilogy in the future.


My thoughts exactly. I planned my first series as a set of five books (3 down and 2 more to go) and as much as I love it personally, I wouldn't do more than a trilogy in the future. Wish I'd known better when I started out.

I find standalones hard to promote though. Most of my sales comes from sell through of latter books in the series so . . .


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've seen more than one selected author talk about Amazon running low-price promos on KP books, so, as Steve suggests, if you sync your efforts with those, you could still be okay. Some authors report getting Bookbubs for their KP books, which I imagine Amazon might be able to get more easily than most of us could in the current climate.
> 
> The series issue is a significant one. I'm not as worried about that because I may slowly be moving toward a model in which my novels are set in the same universe and may have crossover characters but aren't all part of one series. A series, particularly a long one, is somewhat at the mercy of how the first book is doing, and it becomes hard to promote the later volumes on their own. Much as I love my first series personally, I sometimes think I would have done better with a series of standalones in the same genre, and I probably won't go beyond a trilogy in the future.
> 
> One other thing that occurs to me is market trends. We've seen a noticeable increase in the sale of Amazon imprint titles, and some decline in the sale of indie titles. I think part of that has to be more aggressive Amazon promotion. Sure, their older imprints probably get more, partly because there are so many KS titles published, so the effort may be spread thinner, but I still think that Amazon affiliation may be getting more valuable (and hence more worth having) in general. Just a thought.


The series issue in particular can be rough. Not being able to control book one is painful and can seriously inhibit later books. That's why even though I intend to continue with the characters, after book 3 launches it will be a new series (I have a prequel series and sequel series planned at least, but each would be its own trilogy) I agree that standalone books work better, though series power is there. My goal is to have a lot of short series feeding into each other, thereby giving readers a lot of entry points into the world and they will hopefully work through all of the series .

Amazon does give price promo, but we have no control over that and even worse they usually won't tell us til late in the decision making process or after it happens. A price promo, even inclusion on a list of 500 books all dropped in price, is meaningless without external promotion and a lot of authors complain about that. When my book priced down, I promoted it a lot on my own (even buying the bookbub to make sure it got it) because I don't know if/when they might do another such promotion.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> The series issue in particular can be rough. Not being able to control book one is painful and can seriously inhibit later books. That's why even though I intend to continue with the characters, after book 3 launches it will be a new series (I have a prequel series and sequel series planned at least, but each would be its own trilogy) I agree that standalone books work better, though series power is there. My goal is to have a lot of short series feeding into each other, thereby giving readers a lot of entry points into the world and they will hopefully work through all of the series .
> 
> Amazon does give price promo, but we have no control over that and even worse they usually won't tell us til late in the decision making process or after it happens. A price promo, even inclusion on a list of 500 books all dropped in price, is meaningless without external promotion and a lot of authors complain about that. When my book priced down, I promoted it a lot on my own (even buying the bookbub to make sure it got it) because I don't know if/when they might do another such promotion.


Glad to know I'm on the right track in my series thinking.

It sounds as if the KP process could be improved. It's still relatively new, so perhaps there's hope. I would think the KP folks would want to facilitate the ability of authors to do supportive marketing if they so chose.


----------



## Jonathan Call

Hi everyone,

I'm brand new to the site. I just started a Kindle Scout campaign for my noir thriller, Stealing Tesla. You can check it out at: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/Y4KR32RFDD6Q

Thanks. I'll check back with updated profile.

Jonathan


----------



## cmstafford

lincolnjcole said:


> The series issue in particular can be rough. Not being able to control book one is painful and can seriously inhibit later books. That's why even though I intend to continue with the characters, after book 3 launches it will be a new series (I have a prequel series and sequel series planned at least, but each would be its own trilogy) I agree that standalone books work better, though series power is there. My goal is to have a lot of short series feeding into each other, thereby giving readers a lot of entry points into the world and they will hopefully work through all of the series .
> 
> Amazon does give price promo, but we have no control over that and even worse they usually won't tell us til late in the decision making process or after it happens. A price promo, even inclusion on a list of 500 books all dropped in price, is meaningless without external promotion and a lot of authors complain about that. When my book priced down, I promoted it a lot on my own (even buying the bookbub to make sure it got it) because I don't know if/when they might do another such promotion.


This is something I struggled with before submitting to KS. I wanted that control over pricing and promotions on the first book, but in the end I decided that I just couldn't match the strength of Amazon promoting the book on my own. As a still unknown author who makes pennies, if I'm lucky, it was too good of an opportunity to pass up. I've decided to do something similar with Darkness Falls. The first three books will be told with the same characters, but after that, I'll be branching off and am already planning the next few books to be told from an auxiliary (yet still connected) character.


----------



## Robertson

Well, some interesting emails this morning ...

Congratulations to Debra, LG and Chanda! You must be thrilled. Oh and Rose-Marie, I almost missed it.  

Looking forward to picking up the books soon.

Robertson


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Eric T Knight said:


> Thanks for the good info, Steve.
> 
> Congratulations to those who were chosen. I got word about Shelter and Darkness Fall this morning. It's exciting, isn't it?


Thanks, Eric! Yes, so excited!

Thanks to everyone else for their well wishes...


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lincolnjcole said:


> The series issue in particular can be rough. Not being able to control book one is painful and can seriously inhibit later books. That's why even though I intend to continue with the characters, after book 3 launches it will be a new series (I have a prequel series and sequel series planned at least, but each would be its own trilogy) I agree that standalone books work better, though series power is there. My goal is to have a lot of short series feeding into each other, thereby giving readers a lot of entry points into the world and they will hopefully work through all of the series .
> 
> Amazon does give price promo, but we have no control over that and even worse they usually won't tell us til late in the decision making process or after it happens. A price promo, even inclusion on a list of 500 books all dropped in price, is meaningless without external promotion and a lot of authors complain about that. When my book priced down, I promoted it a lot on my own (even buying the bookbub to make sure it got it) because I don't know if/when they might do another such promotion.


I'll chime in on Bill and Lincoln's thread regarding series. Shelter My Heart is the second book in my series, and part of a trilogy. I have two Scout friends, one of whom did the first of a series (with three already written). She writes romantic suspense, and released her books in rapid succession. She did phenomenally well (based on her sustained rank, I'm guessing she paid her advance in the first month or two), but she also had a huge blogging platform. Her books were also addicting to the point, I was supposed to read the first one for my blog interview and read all three back to back. I have another Scout friend whose second series book was accepted (also a romance writer). That one did incredibly well - so well, that she took her first book out of other venues and made it Amazon exclusive, which garnered her an Amazon Prime promo and her third book was accepted without needing to go through the process. Personally, I like having control of the first book for price promo, which has 38 reviews, a NYT Bestseller's puff on the cover, and some excellent top rated editorial reviews from Publisher's Weekly, RT Book Reviews, and Library Journal.

As good as the first book is (2016 Finalist in romance for the Next Generation Indie Books Awards), the sales exposure was disappointing. Let's just say, I wouldn't have made back my KS advance. I've been patiently waiting to submit it to Bookbub. I want to time that with the launch of SMH, so I can suck people into the series and have the next book available. I'm finishing the third MS now. If all goes well, I can release the third one this summer and take advantage of the all the KS momentum. Romance tends to have a broad audience and an avid readership. That said, we'll see. Once I find an author I like, I binge read them. That's the method to my madness. For better or worse  May or may not work. If I don't make $500 over any 24 month period, I get my rights back... Sadly, that's more than I've made on some of my books.


----------



## RWhite7699

Jonathan Call said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm brand new to the site. I just started a Kindle Scout campaign for my noir thriller, Stealing Tesla. You can check it out at: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/Y4KR32RFDD6Q
> 
> Thanks. I'll check back with updated profile.
> 
> Jonathan


Welcome, Jonathan. Get your name on Steve Vernon's daily list. He keeps us all straight about who has a book on KS, and how many days they have left. Scroll back and you will find THE LIST.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Excellent information on the Scout process and how KP effects promotion.  I especially enjoyed your post, Bill.
I think CMStafford makes a good point.  It makes a big difference where you are in the self publishing journey.  I'm in the same place as CM, just starting out, don't have a real following yet, and making very little money at this time. Having a book selected by KS can only give me more exposure, regardless of how they chose to promote it.  Those who are farther in, making good money on their own, it's probably not as good a deal for them.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Hmmm this series talk is interesting. I've been attempting to work out what my second attempt at KS will be. Most of my planned work that'll be long enough is fantasy (which is a problem in itself) but i'd been leaning towards submitting a standalone I've been working on. Either that or a standalone within the same world as a series I'm going to do (but that's a year off at least).

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## papercarver65

Congrats to LG and Chandra! Excellent news for you     and more free books for me!


----------



## mikkycee

Thanks all and those who nomlnated END OF THE TUNNEL. It is on amazon now, free thru Tuesday 21st, an action packed thriller full of mystery and suspense
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0B9AIK Get your copy now and be kind to leave a review if you do not mind. Thanks for your help and nominations again. Enjoy the book!


----------



## mikkycee

mikkycee said:


> Thanks all and those who nomlnated END OF THE TUNNEL. It is on amazon now, free thru Tuesday 21st, an action packed thriller full of mystery and suspense
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0B9AIK Get your copy now and be kind to leave a review if you do not mind. Thanks for your help and nominations again. Enjoy the book!


 Link included. Thanks.


----------



## Goldpencil

Jonathan Call said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm brand new to the site. I just started a Kindle Scout campaign for my noir thriller, Stealing Tesla. You can check it out at: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/Y4KR32RFDD6Q
> 
> Thanks. I'll check back with updated profile.
> 
> Jonathan


 got you saved for later


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi to Jonathan, well done LG and yes, Bill and the other contributions about pricing and promos is very interesting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I've got to get some breakfast into me and then get outside and shovel some more. The sidewalk plow buried our front steps and walled off the car with a heap of snow.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
5 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
6 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
8 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
9 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
9 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
12 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
12 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
12 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
12 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
12 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
13 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
15 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
16 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
21 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
22 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
26 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
26 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Goldpencil

I think we can unanimously agree that Steve Vernon deserves some sort of award for the good work he does here. Silver or gold, I have none, but Here's a smiley  it counts for a lot in the fictional world of Solano.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Goldpencil said:


> I think we can unanimously agree that Steve Vernon deserves some sort of award for the good work he does here. Silver or gold, I have none, but Here's a smiley  it counts for a lot in the fictional world of Solano.


Agreed. Steve Vernon is a Good Egg.


----------



## Louise Cole

Blimey Scouters, it's day 8 for me and I'm sagging. Utterly exhausted. How do you do this for a month? 

Quick question/observation. Do we know how the hot and trending works? I have read various accounts but they are partial because we don't really know how Aamzon's algorithm works. I'm interested because I've dropped out of H&T for one hour in the past seven days but never had fewer than 80 page views. For it to drop out for one hour suggests the algorithm is continuously running on an hour by hour basis, so it isn't page views per day that count but continuous traffic flow. Any insights?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Hurricane Kretschman by Jeff Lee
The Night Key by Sirra Arris
Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## tanihanes

Hello everyone!

I tried KindleScout for the first in my series, and sadly no joy, but that didn't stop me. Now, after self-publishing the first three in my series, I am back for the long 30-day slog of a Scout campaign for book four. Please take a look and consider throwing me a nomination!



Thanks for all of your help, and onward!

Tani


----------



## Kojiverse

Just nominated the Atlantis Twins because it feels silly to nominate myself. Thanks for all the support guys. I think I am just ready for the thirty days to be over so that I can plan for whats next. I have learned a whole lot from this experience.  It is impressive just how much work promotion can be. Writing the stories is really the easy part. Its what you do with it after you are done that is complicated.


----------



## RWhite7699

tanihanes said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I tried KindleScout for the first in my series, and sadly no joy, but that didn't stop me. Now, after self-publishing the first three in my series, I am back for the long 30-day slog of a Scout campaign for book four. Please take a look and consider throwing me a nomination!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of your help, and onward!
> 
> Tani


I really love your covers, Tani, especially the latest. I love the brightly-colored covers, because I think they catch the eye. Scroll up and find Steve's list, and get your name on it. Good luck!


----------



## Goldpencil

RWhite7699 said:


> Nominated Hurricane Kretschman, The Night Key and Come Back to You. Good luck, guys. And congratulations to those recently selected. Well done!


 thank you so much ma'am,


----------



## Louise Cole

Good luck Tani, and everyone. I think one of my nom spaces have come free so I'll go from the top of the list. L


----------



## ritastradling

Goldpencil said:


> I think we can unanimously agree that Steve Vernon deserves some sort of award for the good work he does here. Silver or gold, I have none, but Here's a smiley  it counts for a lot in the fictional world of Solano.


Agreed! Thank you, Steve


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> Blimey Scouters, it's day 8 for me and I'm sagging. Utterly exhausted. How do you do this for a month?
> 
> Quick question/observation. Do we know how the hot and trending works? I have read various accounts but they are partial because we don't really know how Aamzon's algorithm works. I'm interested because I've dropped out of H&T for one hour in the past seven days but never had fewer than 80 page views. For it to drop out for one hour suggests the algorithm is continuously running on an hour by hour basis, so it isn't page views per day that count but continuous traffic flow. Any insights?


I have two theories (though they're just theories based on my own book's H&T record and page view numbers--this is my first go around)

I think either:
a) it's cumulative divided by the days it's posted
b) it's by how many people who have visited your page actually nominate the book


----------



## jcarter

Goldpencil said:


> I think we can unanimously agree that Steve Vernon deserves some sort of award for the good work he does here. Silver or gold, I have none, but Here's a smiley  it counts for a lot in the fictional world of Solano.


One hundred percent! Steve, you are a rock star!


----------



## RWhite7699

ritastradling said:


> I have two theories (though they're just theories based on my own book's H&T record and page view numbers--this is my first go around)
> 
> I think either:
> a) it's cumulative divided by the days it's posted
> b) it's by how many people who have visited your page actually nominate the book


I have one theory - H&T is based on the twenty books that have the most nominations at that point in time. It is up-dated every hour - that last part is no theory. They tell you that in How it Works.


----------



## RWhite7699

In How It Works FAQ: How does a book become â€œHot & Trendingâ€? 
Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi R White, thanks for that. I have reread How it works  and I still can't find that section on hot and trending, so thanks for quoting it.
It isn't mentioned at all in the pages I've read. The author comments I had read suggest you need between 20 and 50 page views a day but that doesn't seem to be true. It must the number of nominations gained hourly, given that a book can't have sufficient daily nominations to stay in for 23 hours but not for the 24th. That's different to it being updated hourly because that could still be calculated over the previous 24 hours on a rolling basis.


----------



## ritastradling

RWhite7699 said:


> In How It Works FAQ: How does a book become "Hot & Trending"?
> Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.


*Updated: Oops, I think I misunderstood your theory below. You were saying it's more of a snapshot at that point in time of hourly nominations, right? My message below was based on the misunderstanding. Though, that makes sense too.

Great theory . The only thing I wonder about the total cumulative nomination theory is that books will be trending on the first days then drop off around day eight or nine, but they likely have more cumulative nominations than other new trending books that are on their day two. But, I do think that it has to be somewhat cumulative based on my own numbers.


----------



## JPDavid

RWhite7699 said:


> In How It Works FAQ: How does a book become "Hot & Trending"?
> Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.


Thanks for clarifying that! I'd scoured the Kindle Scout site and never found that information.
JP


----------



## Louise Cole

No I think if you get 300 nominations on the first day and then none of the next two days I don't  think you'll stay in hot and trending. Visibility and friend support etc gives most books a boost into H&T for  the first couple of days and then again at the end of the campaign. During the middle I think it's  about traffic - the number of nominations yes, but it also depends perhaps upon where those nominations come from. ie there is a theory - and I think this is just a theory  - that the votes of standard Scouts who don't know you carry more weight than the votes of people you have sent to the site. 
I am not entirely convinced by that. I'm sure for instance that Amazon takes into account that most people will have some friends, family and colleagues who'll vote for them.  But beyond that their ability to market themselves and their book is a very valid commercial factor and I'm sure someone who drives a tonne of traffic to the Kindle Scout pages does themselves no harm at all.

If I were going to publish someone I'd like to know they knew how to market themselves. Even if they  are an author with half a dozen titles  behind them and a mailing list a mile long, that would be a good thing provided they can motivate those  people to check out their merchandise and/or vote.


----------



## Louise Cole

You know I wonder if we can see different pages in the UK? I've been looking for the bit that RWhite quotes and it just isn't in our FAQs. I've looked on all the author FAQs and read the whole of the 'How it Works' section and searched it for the words ' hot' and 'trending' and it just doesn't mention it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> Blimey Scouters, it's day 8 for me and I'm sagging. Utterly exhausted. How do you do this for a month?
> 
> Quick question/observation. Do we know how the hot and trending works? I have read various accounts but they are partial because we don't really know how Aamzon's algorithm works. I'm interested because I've dropped out of H&T for one hour in the past seven days but never had fewer than 80 page views. For it to drop out for one hour suggests the algorithm is continuously running on an hour by hour basis, so it isn't page views per day that count but continuous traffic flow. Any insights?


Louise, this is my best guess based on personal experience. I once was on H&T for 24 hours on a day where I only had like 25-30 page views. Page views is only one piece of the puzzle, and not a big piece. I think that time spent on page plays a big role. A person who shows up to the page but does not nominate probably doesn't count at all. A person who shows up and clicks nominate and leaves probably counts toward H&T a little. A person who takes the time to read the excerpt, does all the star voting, and writes a comment, they count a lot. So it's possible to stay on H&T all day with few page views if those people are taking the time to do all the things. That's what I think anyway.

Me, my campaign is still flatlined.  I'm doing better than I did with Descending, but I still can't keep that momentum going.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news!

And I agree wholeheartedly, Steve V rocks! Thanks bunches for all you do for us, Steve. Here's wishing for less snow in your future.


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks for that. 
I don't know that it matters a great deal, R White. It's just one factor. Lincoln's (I have got that right??) blog shows that the stats for H&T do not correlate with being picked up. Whether or not  Amazon wants your book comes down to lots of things I think - whether it's good,  whether they think they can make money from it. In a way I think the  whole  Scout part of it is a complete smokescreen. It's a  way of pulling in lots of people to send arcs to, hoping to later get reviews for the books it does publish - and it pulls lots of readers to Kindle as a platform.

Some are picked up who have never been H&T  and some people have sailed through the whole campaign hot and then not been selected. 

TDP has stayed hot so far because I've worked really hard at it but I don't kid myself it will guarantee the result I want even if I can keep it going through the whole 30 days (which I doubt). I just decided that if I was going to do this I was going to really go for it and then if it failed I wouldn't be able to think: Well I should have done more. I'll have done my absolute best and I'll have learned a lot.


----------



## Louise Cole

Sorry Julianne I got myself all in a tangle as to who i was talking to. I was talking to you, not R White xx


----------



## Kay7979

Louise Cole said:


> Thanks for that.
> I don't know that it matters a great deal, R White. It's just one factor. Lincoln's (I have got that right??) blog shows that the stats for H&T do not correlate with being picked up. Whether or not Amazon wants your book comes down to lots of things I think - whether it's good, whether they think they can make money from it. In a way I think the whole Scout part of it is a complete smokescreen. It's a way of pulling in lots of people to send arcs to, hoping to later get reviews for the books it does publish - and it pulls lots of readers to Kindle as a platform.
> 
> Some are picked up who have never been H&T and some people have sailed through the whole campaign hot and then not been selected.
> 
> TDP has stayed hot so far because I've worked really hard at it but I don't kid myself it will guarantee the result I want even if I can keep it going through the whole 30 days (which I doubt). I just decided that if I was going to do this I was going to really go for it and then if it failed I wouldn't be able to think: Well I should have done more. I'll have done my absolute best and I'll have learned a lot.


I agree with everything you've written. H&T is essentially meaningless. During my campaign I held exactly the same view as you, "I was going to really go for it and then if it failed I wouldn't be able to think: Well I should have done more." The best part of the campaign was meeting some incredibly nice fellow authors on this thread. And I learned tons about social media and self-promotion. It was a positive experience but I would not put myself through it again, LOL. If I ever submit another book to Kindle Scout, I will do minimal promotion and just ride out my thirty days.

Now, instead of checking my campaign every hour on the hour, I check my Amazon sales rank, so I suppose I've traded one obsession for another.


----------



## tanihanes

RWhite7699 said:


> I really love your covers, Tani, especially the latest. I love the brightly-colored covers, because I think they catch the eye. Scroll up and find Steve's list, and get your name on it. Good luck!


Thank you!! That's my daughter on the covers--I figure no one else will have her, and I think she's kinda pretty lol. And yes, http://www.creativeparamita.com
did my covers, and I LOVE HER. And them! Thank you for your support, will return the favor!!


----------



## jcarter

Kay7979 said:


> I agree with everything you've written. H&T is essentially meaningless. During my campaign I held exactly the same view as you, "I was going to really go for it and then if it failed I wouldn't be able to think: Well I should have done more." The best part of the campaign was meeting some incredibly nice fellow authors on this thread. And I learned tons about social media and self-promotion. It was a positive experience but I would not put myself through it again, LOL. If I ever submit another book to Kindle Scout, I will do minimal promotion and just ride out my thirty days.
> 
> Now, instead of checking my campaign every hour on the hour, I check my Amazon sales rank, so I suppose I've traded one obsession for another.


I couldn't agree more, Kay! Meeting wonderful people is the best part of Kindle Scout, and I've learned so much. I don't think I could put myself (or my family) through an intense campaign again, so this time I'm trying to focus on writing my next book instead. I've got to hand it to the people who do put such effort into campaigning--it's a ton of work!

Like you, I check KDP and Author Central a lot. Probably more than necessary. When will the desire to do that die down!?!


----------



## RWhite7699

Louise Cole said:


> Hi R White, thanks for that. I have reread How it works and I still can't find that section on hot and trending, so thanks for quoting it.
> It isn't mentioned at all in the pages I've read. The author comments I had read suggest you need between 20 and 50 page views a day but that doesn't seem to be true. It must the number of nominations gained hourly, given that a book can't have sufficient daily nominations to stay in for 23 hours but not for the 24th. That's different to it being updated hourly because that could still be calculated over the previous 24 hours on a rolling basis.


Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page on How It Works and click on See All Author FAQ's. That will take you to Kindle Scout Basics and to the left you will see some choices in blue print. Scroll down to While Your Campaign is Live and there it is - the first question.
But, as mentioned most of us agree that H&T doesn't mean much in getting selected, and the quality of the book is the main factor. Otherwise, it would be just a popularity contest, and readers would lose interest.


----------



## papercarver65

Kojiverse said:


> Just nominated the Atlantis Twins because it feels silly to nominate myself. Thanks for all the support guys. I think I am just ready for the thirty days to be over so that I can plan for whats next. I have learned a whole lot from this experience. It is impressive just how much work promotion can be. Writing the stories is really the easy part. Its what you do with it after you are done that is complicated.


You really should nominate yourself, at least before your campaign closes. Most of us do/did. That way you know when the email goes out to your nominators because you'll receive it yourself. It was also helpful for me when I wasn't selected to know when they sent (or in my case didn't send) the now available for purchase email once I published.


----------



## Paul Francois

Got these 3 nominated:

5 days left The Night Key by Sirra Arris
8 days left The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
9 days left True Guardian by Emma Lindsay

Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

I nominated The Night Key, Come Back to Me, and The Atlantis Twins. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I've got a long evening shift ahead of me.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
5 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
7 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
8 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
8 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
11 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
11 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
11 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
11 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
11 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
12 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
14 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
15 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
20 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
21 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
25 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
25 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
25 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
29 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Dave Johnston

Compared to a traditional publishing house, currently Kindle Scout has very few submissions. Hopefully they are reviewing each one themselves anyway and so H&T maybe irrelevant?

That said, its Day 5 today, so I've asked Facebook friends to go check it out for the first time. Although H&T maybe irrelevant for winning, I can see the advantage of reaching a new collection of interested readers when my thank you letter goes out.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GLHIO1SFFDD8


----------



## Louise Cole

I've just counted and there's about 120 submissions I think. Agents reckon on 50 a week so it's not too different, if you think these have 1. already been screened and 2. are on a rolling basis.

I think H&T does three things. It shows you can market, it maximises your opportunity to meet new readers, whether or not you are selected, and it sets up a willing, large pool for advance reviews. I think the 'reader reaction' bit has maybe a little weight but not much - the Kindle team already know what makes a book successful.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> I agree with everything you've written. H&T is essentially meaningless. During my campaign I held exactly the same view as you, "I was going to really go for it and then if it failed I wouldn't be able to think: Well I should have done more." The best part of the campaign was meeting some incredibly nice fellow authors on this thread. And I learned tons about social media and self-promotion. It was a positive experience but I would not put myself through it again, LOL. If I ever submit another book to Kindle Scout, I will do minimal promotion and just ride out my thirty days.
> 
> Now, instead of checking my campaign every hour on the hour, I check my Amazon sales rank, so I suppose I've traded one obsession for another.





Kay7979 said:


> I agree with everything you've written. H&T is essentially meaningless. During my campaign I held exactly the same view as you, "I was going to really go for it and then if it failed I wouldn't be able to think: Well I should have done more." The best part of the campaign was meeting some incredibly nice fellow authors on this thread. And I learned tons about social media and self-promotion. It was a positive experience but I would not put myself through it again, LOL. If I ever submit another book to Kindle Scout, I will do minimal promotion and just ride out my thirty days.
> 
> Now, instead of checking my campaign every hour on the hour, I check my Amazon sales rank, so I suppose I've traded one obsession for another.


I'm exactly the same! It's like an obsession that I just can't get past!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> I think H&T does three things. It shows you can market, it maximises your opportunity to meet new readers, whether or not you are selected, and it sets up a willing, large pool for advance reviews. I think the 'reader reaction' bit has maybe a little weight but not much - the Kindle team already know what makes a book successful.


I can attest to the potential power of meeting new readers that way. My Scout-rejected title had a better launch than any of my previous books--and based on the also-boughts, the initial burst of readers were not previous fans, but people who had seen the book in Scout. To me, that made the Scout campaigning worth it, whether one gets selected or not.

That said, it's important to have balance in one's life. I ended up getting sick during my Scout campaign, and if I recall correctly, I wasn't the first to report that. I'll be calmer about the whole thing the next time.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I agree that H&T has nothing to do with selection.  It is great to get those advance reviews if you are selected, and it's good to get those first sales if you publish yourself.  I pay attention to the campaign and do what I can without spending much money.  Last campaign, I spent like 25 bucks.  This campaign I spent 14.

On a completely unrelated note, look at Descending's new cover!  I was never pleased with the first one, and finally got around to making a new one.  I'm very pleased with it now!


----------



## Dave Johnston

At the end of the Campaign do they tell you how people rated each section out of 5 stars, and whether they left any comments?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sixtypublishing said:


> At the end of the Campaign do they tell you how people rated each section out of 5 stars, and whether they left any comments?


No. Nomination stats are left a mystery.


----------



## Dave Johnston

JulianneQJohnson said:


> No. Nomination stats are left a mystery.


Ah thanks, shame as would be great feedback on blurb etc


----------



## Louise Cole

You can use your hot and trending stats.


----------



## Louise Cole

I have invested some money (not a huge amount) but a bit in this campaign on the basis that being on the KS site is the best forward publicity my book will ever get. If I end up self publishing it I reckon I'll be really glad I spent £70 on advertising and attracted new readers while I could. It probably isn't something I'll have the opportunity to do in the same way later.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/74HB6E2DSP0R I submitted a new book to Kindle Scout and it was accepted for nomination. Hoping since they published another book they'll consider this one


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I hate to sound negative...but...at what point do you think Kindle Scout actually knows if they are going to select a book or not? Do you think all of us giving each other nominations right at the end makes any difference at all? Okay. I'm done now.



JulianneQJohnson said:


> On a completely unrelated note, look at Descending's new cover! I was never pleased with the first one, and finally got around to making a new one. I'm very pleased with it now!


I love it! (But Ghost in the Park is still my favorite.) I'm impressed at your cover-making abilities. I know they say you shouldn't make your own, but I make all mine too, and I love doing it!



lauramg_1406 said:


> I'm exactly the same! It's like an obsession that I just can't get past!


I'm right there with you. Especially now, during the countdown deal promo. It's so nice to actually sell books! It's double bad now because I have one book published and another in Scout.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Joynell Schultz said:


> I hate to sound negative...but...at what point do you think Kindle Scout actually knows if they are going to select a book or not? Do you think all of us giving each other nominations right at the end makes any difference at all? Okay. I'm done now.
> 
> I love it! (But Ghost in the Park is still my favorite.) I'm impressed at your cover-making abilities. I know they say you shouldn't make your own, but I make all mine too, and I love doing it!
> 
> I'm right there with you. Especially now, during the countdown deal promo. It's so nice to actually sell books! It's double bad now because I have one book published and another in Scout.


*If* nominations actually matter at all, then I suspect that ours could have more weight because we vote more (and so we're less likely to be drive by nominators). Perhaps that's even the true purpose of the leader board.

Sometimes I wish that the KDP dashboard only updated once a day like the KS stats. I'd check it less then! I forgot to take my phone to work the other day and actually started to get withdrawal symptoms from not checking!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## papercarver65

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I agree that H&T has nothing to do with selection. It is great to get those advance reviews if you are selected, and it's good to get those first sales if you publish yourself. I pay attention to the campaign and do what I can without spending much money. Last campaign, I spent like 25 bucks. This campaign I spent 14.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, look at Descending's new cover! I was never pleased with the first one, and finally got around to making a new one. I'm very pleased with it now!


Exactly. H&T has absolutely nothing to do with being selected. I was on H&T for nearly my entire campaign, and although my book wasn't selected I am grateful for the exposure because after self-pubbing I'm selling books and getting page reads. What's not to like? And the KBoards friendships have been a wonderful and unexpected benefit. I'll definitely do KS again but never, never, never around the Thanksgiving/Christmas holidays LOL.

Julianne, your new cover is terrific. The white text on that vibrant blue sky really pops. Already purchased, Descending is in my "to read" kindle queue!


----------



## SG

Joynell Schultz said:


> I hate to sound negative...but...at what point do you think Kindle Scout actually knows if they are going to select a book or not? Do you think all of us giving each other nominations right at the end makes any difference at all? Okay. I'm done now.


Hmm ... negative or not, that's an interesting thought. Dunno, but since I can't imagine the KP editors reading every submission from beginning to end, I think there's some way they keep their workload manageable.

They could have various stages of selection. All the books that are submitted in a week might be subjected to some basic criteria on Level 1. Those that pass are next subjected to criteria for Level 2. And so on.

This is all my imagination, of course 

So anyway, for books that reach the final level, all the noms at the end might help. But if a book does not pass Level 1, nominations at the end (or at any stage for that matter) surely won't help.

Again, pure speculation.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Joynell Schultz said:


> I hate to sound negative...but...at what point do you think Kindle Scout actually knows if they are going to select a book or not? Do you think all of us giving each other nominations right at the end makes any difference at all? Okay. I'm done now.
> 
> I love it! (But Ghost in the Park is still my favorite.) I'm impressed at your cover-making abilities. I know they say you shouldn't make your own, but I make all mine too, and I love doing it!
> 
> I'm right there with you. Especially now, during the countdown deal promo. It's so nice to actually sell books! It's double bad now because I have one book published and another in Scout.


Thanks for the kind word about the new cover! I'm sure a professional would do better, but I do okay for homemade.

I think, and this is pure conjecture, that they read them in line as soon as they get to them. I doubt they wait until a campaign is over and read them all really fast. And I'm not saying they will read the entire book if they don't connect with the writing in the first chapter or two. Still, I think the nominations may help, especially a book that's borderline, even if they come later. I expect they only look at final stats, but that's just because it's what I would do, lol.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

papercarver65 said:


> Exactly. H&T has absolutely nothing to do with being selected. I was on H&T for nearly my entire campaign, and although my book wasn't selected I am grateful for the exposure because after self-pubbing I'm selling books and getting page reads. What's not to like? And the KBoards friendships have been a wonderful and unexpected benefit. I'll definitely do KS again but never, never, never around the Thanksgiving/Christmas holidays LOL.
> 
> Julianne, your new cover is terrific. The white text on that vibrant blue sky really pops. Already purchased, Descending is in my "to read" kindle queue!


Glad you like the new cover! Make sure you do an update on Descending. I fixed some typos as well, including the infamous assess/asses.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Joynell Schultz said:


> I hate to sound negative...but...at what point do you think Kindle Scout actually knows if they are going to select a book or not? Do you think all of us giving each other nominations right at the end makes any difference at all? Okay. I'm done now.


No, you don't sound negative, Joynell.

Here's how I see it.

First off, as I always say, I post the list STRICTLY so that this thread doesn't give way to a constant stream of "PICK MY BOOK! PICK MY BOOK!"

That said, I have it on good authority that Kindle Scout reps are aware of this thread. So I don't really think that we are doing anything sneaky. We aren't really fooling anybody, nor are we trying to. Kindle Scout folks see all those nominations coming in on the last few days and they can see when they are coming from Kboards, and they can guess who is sending them, namely us.

That said - I believe that the bump we give each book is STILL valuable. Our bump generally pushes each book onto the Hot & Trending list which makes them more accessible to non-kboard Kindle Scout followers. So that, in turn, attracts more nominations.

So I don't really think that our group nominations hurt anybody's chances at all.


----------



## JPDavid

I added The Atlantis Twins to my nominations. Best of luck!
JP


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Steve Vernon said:


> That said - I believe that the bump we give each book is STILL valuable. Our bump generally pushes each book onto the Hot & Trending list which makes them more accessible to non-kboard Kindle Scout followers. So that, in turn, attracts more nominations.
> So I don't really think that our group nominations hurt anybody's chances at all.


Great point. Our votes may do nothing for getting the book selected, but it does build more exposure, which generates more nominations, and hopefully, more people reading your book, eventually.

Thanks Steve! I needed this.


----------



## AaronFrale

I'm pretty sure nominations are just one of many factors to help them decide if they should dig deeper into a book. I also wonder how many ku employees read this thread and have a giggle at all our speculation. Which is why we should get even wilder with our speculation. Like I hear they have mysterious Dark Arts instructor making the decisions. Or maybe they plan to use the barter system in the future and ask themselves about each book, "how many mules would this book be worth in the post apocalypse?"


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Added the top three to my nominations

My book only has 11 days left. I can't believe how fast this month has been going by. I feel like I just submitted it.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I can attest to the potential power of meeting new readers that way. My Scout-rejected title had a better launch than any of my previous books--and based on the also-boughts, the initial burst of readers were not previous fans, but people who had seen the book in Scout. To me, that made the Scout campaigning worth it, whether one gets selected or not.
> 
> That said, it's important to have balance in one's life. I ended up getting sick during my Scout campaign, and if I recall correctly, I wasn't the first to report that. I'll be calmer about the whole thing the next time.


Yes. I had a terrible cold by the end of my campaign. I think a few of us were totally worn out.

You've mentioned the Kindle Scout also-boughts, and I don't disagree with your observation, but I got the impression from looking at some of our also-boughts that it was the small nucleus of us here, buying each other's books, more so than sales from a group of unknown people who had nominated us. I may be wrong. You're one of the few I've talked to who saw a substantial boost from the program. It did nothing for me from a sales standpoint, but the relationships here, which are ongoing, have been invaluable.


----------



## lauramg_1406

AaronFrale said:


> I'm pretty sure nominations are just one of many factors to help them decide if they should dig deeper into a book. I also wonder how many ku employees read this thread and have a giggle at all our speculation. Which is why we should get even wilder with our speculation. Like I hear they have mysterious Dark Arts instructor making the decisions. Or maybe they plan to use the barter system in the future and ask themselves about each book, "how many mules would this book be worth in the post apocalypse?"


Part of me now wants to develop a mule scale for rating books.

Though my main question would be whether they'd be worth any mules without the electronic devices needed to read them! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Swyers

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
> 5 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
> 7 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky


Nominated!

Thanks Steve for all you do.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and a provincial holiday across a lot of Canada. Unfortunately, because I work as a cubicle dust bunny in a Federal Government Office, we don't recognize the holiday. Which means I have got another evening shift. Oh well, it's better than being unemployed.

KELPIE DREAMS continues to do fairly well during it's Kindle Press $1.00 promotion. The book has mostly floated around the 30-50000 Amazon ranking area. It has sank down to almost 100000 and has bounced up to 12000 at one point, thanks to a friend who cross-promoted my book through her newsletter. Today it is back up to about 30000 Amazon Ranking and will receive a bump this morning from the folks at eBookSoda. I haven't worked with them for a while, but I am hoping there are still some hungry readers out there who will pick up a copy of KELPIE DREAMS before the February one dollar price tag vanishes. I really want the folks at Kindle Press to see that I am trying as hard as I can to push that book.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
4 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
6 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
7 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
7 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
10 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
10 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
10 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
10 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
10 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
11 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
13 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
14 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
19 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
20 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
24 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
24 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
24 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
28 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## AaronFrale

lauramg_1406 said:


> Though my main question would be whether they'd be worth any mules without the electronic devices needed to read them!


That's the twist at the end. The mules are electronic devices. This bleak future practically writes itself.


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi guys A couple of things I thought might be useful to some of you at some point.
We've talked about whether or not to spend money on your campaign. I decided to put about £100 into my campaign for advertising. I know this probably seems like a huge gamble but my thinking is two-fold. 1. it took a lot of the effort out of constantly having to try to reach new people myself. And 2. whether or not this book gets picked up this is my biggest opportunity to 'launch' it and maybe attract potential new readers. This is where I've spent the money:
$10 or $15 (if forget) which on Author Shout which worked well for nominations initially. I've had about 20 nominations so far from Author Shout referrals. Useful but not earth-shaking.
I devised a facebook ad to run over five days aimed at teens who liked ebooks in the Uk and US. I set a lifetime budget of £35 (about $50). 162 people have clicked through to my campaign page according to facebook and I've spent about £30 of my money. I don't know if all these people would then have voted but they are all now aware of the book and I suspct are my target audience.
And I've put some money into a single Genre Pulse Scout boost campaign for the beginning of the final week. We'll see how that goes.

Accepting that nominations etc don't lead to selection, I still think Scout is your best chance to market your book. if you are on genre, you have a strong cover and strong hook, I think it's worth spending some money while it's in such a great shop window to tell people about it. I don't need to sell many books to earn back my £100.

Quick question. You've all talked about sales rank. Is it rude to ask how those sales ranks actually relate to copies sold? I mean if you have a rank of 10,000, what would you be selling?

The other thing is about H&T. If it's always the top 20 books then in a week where lots of books perform strongly presumably we all need to do better to be on that list. If conversely, Scout overall has far fewer visitors on a specific day, then you wouldn't need as many page views to be on the list. It's relative to others' performance. That is not to say our books are rivals because I don't think they are. I think it's a shared opportunity and the more people I drive to the site the more likely they are to back other books they like the look of as well and vice versa. If there are 10 great books Aamzon will take them. And if there aren't any they like, we'll all get a polite no. We're not competing with each other, we're just individually proving our worth, iyswim.


----------



## tanihanes

I'm adding everyone as slots open up from the top of the list. Thanks to all, and good luck, too!


----------



## Louise Cole

PS Tani - your daughter is very pretty. Great cover model 

And I love the new cover for Descending too.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just posted a brand new blog entry on how I have been promoting my Kindle Press novel that might be of interest to some of you folks. There's info for promoting ANY e-book, on a budget.

That's right - I squandered my advance money on cheeseburgers and now I have to hustle for a few more sales.


https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/how-to-promote-a-kindle-release/

Stupid cheeseburgers...


----------



## tanihanes

Louise Cole said:


> PS Tani - your daughter is very pretty. Great cover model
> 
> And I love the new cover for Descending too.


Thank you! I figure, I own that face, and no one else will have her on their covers, so that's a win all around : o)--though she doesn't love being on the covers lol. She's super feminist, and finds my story falls down flat on the Bechdel test...


----------



## Louise Cole

Really informative, thank you. I can't get the free ranking calculator to work though. the link to it doesn't show up on the page.


----------



## Louise Cole

My biggest concern with selection is actually that my book will be perceived as 'too British'. It's actually fairly international in cast but the first book takes place entirely in the UK. Is this an issue for American readers?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Yes. I had a terrible cold by the end of my campaign. I think a few of us were totally worn out.
> 
> You've mentioned the Kindle Scout also-boughts, and I don't disagree with your observation, but I got the impression from looking at some of our also-boughts that it was the small nucleus of us here, buying each other's books, more so than sales from a group of unknown people who had nominated us. I may be wrong. You're one of the few I've talked to who saw a substantial boost from the program. It did nothing for me from a sales standpoint, but the relationships here, which are ongoing, have been invaluable.


The people on this board would account for a spurt near the beginning, but I was seeing Scout-related also-boughts for weeks, and over a period of time when I had gotten a large number of sales, so for me at least It's hard to believe that the also-bought effect just came from people on this board. It was a couple of months before my own books (usually prominent in also-boughts) started appearing at all. I just checked, and none of my own books are currently in also-boughts for "Different Lee," though it does appear in some of theirs.

That said, I suppose one could argue that DL was the first opening book in a series since 2012 (my very first book). Every other launch has been a subsequent book in the same series, and now I know how to promote a lot better than I did in 2012, so perhaps that was what made the difference. As I've noted earlier, however, the sales were coming in fast before other promotions really kicked in, and I was getting better results with promoters I'd used before than I usually get. I have to think Scout exposure did something, but it's true I can't be sure exactly how much.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> My biggest concern with selection is actually that my book will be perceived as 'too British'. It's actually fairly international in cast but the first book takes place entirely in the UK. Is this an issue for American readers?


It wouldn't be for this American reader. I can't speak for everyone, but remember that a lot of iconic figures in American pop culture (like Sherlock Holmes and James Bond) have a British origin. It's hard for me to imagine that as a reason for rejection.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Hi guys A couple of things I thought might be useful to some of you at some point.
> We've talked about whether or not to spend money on your campaign. I decided to put about £100 into my campaign for advertising. I know this probably seems like a huge gamble but my thinking is two-fold. 1. it took a lot of the effort out of constantly having to try to reach new people myself. And 2. whether or not this book gets picked up this is my biggest opportunity to 'launch' it and maybe attract potential new readers. This is where I've spent the money:
> $10 or $15 (if forget) which on Author Shout which worked well for nominations initially. I've had about 20 nominations so far from Author Shout referrals. Useful but not earth-shaking.
> I devised a facebook ad to run over five days aimed at teens who liked ebooks in the Uk and US. I set a lifetime budget of £35 (about $50). 162 people have clicked through to my campaign page according to facebook and I've spent about £30 of my money. I don't know if all these people would then have voted but they are all now aware of the book and I suspct are my target audience.
> And I've put some money into a single Genre Pulse Scout boost campaign for the beginning of the final week. We'll see how that goes.
> 
> Accepting that nominations etc don't lead to selection, I still think Scout is your best chance to market your book. if you are on genre, you have a strong cover and strong hook, I think it's worth spending some money while it's in such a great shop window to tell people about it. I don't need to sell many books to earn back my £100.
> 
> Quick question. You've all talked about sales rank. Is it rude to ask how those sales ranks actually relate to copies sold? I mean if you have a rank of 10,000, what would you be selling?
> 
> The other thing is about H&T. If it's always the top 20 books then in a week where lots of books perform strongly presumably we all need to do better to be on that list. If conversely, Scout overall has far fewer visitors on a specific day, then you wouldn't need as many page views to be on the list. It's relative to others' performance. That is not to say our books are rivals because I don't think they are. I think it's a shared opportunity and the more people I drive to the site the more likely they are to back other books they like the look of as well and vice versa. If there are 10 great books Amazon will take them. And if there aren't any they like, we'll all get a polite no. We're not competing with each other, we're just individually proving our worth, iyswim.


Viewed as a way to launch the book, spending some money on a Scout campaign makes good sense. However, it's important for people to keep in mind that strategy works better for non-selected books if they launch very soon after they aren't selected.

Just as Hot and Trending depends on what other people are doing, so do rankings. I mention this because I have heard some comments that February sales are down, and some people saying their rankings haven't dropped as much as they'd expected. (February sales are often lower than January, as are KU pages read. January is the month of redeeming Amazon gift cards and trying out KU gift subscriptions. Last year I had twice as many KUs in January as in February.) Anyway, higher sales volume in general makes it harder to rise in rank, while lower volume makes it easier. That's why it's hard to estimate. I think 10,000 usually requires several sales and/or borrows a day.


----------



## jcarter

Steve Vernon said:


> I just posted a brand new blog entry on how I have been promoting my Kindle Press novel that might be of interest to some of you folks. There's info for promoting ANY e-book, on a budget.
> 
> That's right - I squandered my advance money on cheeseburgers and now I have to hustle for a few more sales.
> 
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/how-to-promote-a-kindle-release/
> 
> Stupid cheeseburgers...


This is fantastic information, Steve. Thank you!


----------



## lauramg_1406

On sales rank; I got up to 11,000ish with about 26 sales (no borrows, the book wasn't in KU). Apparently to stay at a certain rank you need half as many sales as it did for you to get there in the first place. 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Speak

lauramg_1406 said:


> On sales rank; I got up to 11,000ish with about 26 sales (no borrows, the book wasn't in KU). Apparently to stay at a certain rank you need half as many sales as it did for you to get there in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Does sales rank combine kindle sales with paperback sales, or is it only kindle?


----------



## lauramg_1406

speakmatt said:


> Does sales rank combine kindle sales with paperback sales, or is it only kindle?


I *think* (and I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than me will correct me if I'm wrong!) that they have seperate ranks.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Viewed as a way to launch the book, spending some money on a Scout campaign makes good sense. However, it's important for people to keep in mind that strategy works better for non-selected books if they launch very soon after they aren't selected.
> 
> Yes, I had my book edited and proofed before I subbed it so in theory I could launch it immediately after the campaign ended. I'll try to get the paperback file finished too before the end of the KS campaign period. Which gives me two weeks. Eek.
> 
> Glad you don't think the Brit thing would put them off. A friend of mine has a police procedural picked up (Jacqueline Ward) that's set in Yorkshire and I always think police procedures are one of the very big differences between British/European novels and US novels.


----------



## Kay7979

lauramg_1406 said:


> I *think* (and I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than me will correct me if I'm wrong!) that they have seperate ranks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


They are separate. If I click on my paperback version my sales rank is FAR lower than my Kindle version, but I sell most of my paperbacks locally, shipped direct from Createspace rather than through Amazon.


----------



## RWhite7699

Louise Cole said:


> My biggest concern with selection is actually that my book will be perceived as 'too British'. It's actually fairly international in cast but the first book takes place entirely in the UK. Is this an issue for American readers?


Absolutely not. I, for one, love British books. I cut my teeth on them - literally, I chewed off the corner of a softback copy of David Copperfield when I was teething. I was an English major in college and always preferred British lit to American. I think many, many other people feel the same. Once you get a taste of The Secret Garden, then Jane Eyre, and now Downton Abbey, you'll read anything British, and that includes contemporary lit too. I recently read Englishwoman in Paris by Jenny O'Brien, and gave it a five-star review. I am now reading Laura Greenwood's What Lies Beneath the Mask. These are both writers I met here on Kboards. More British lit, please!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Kay7979 said:


> They are separate. If I click on my paperback version my sales rank is FAR lower than my Kindle version, but I sell most of my paperbacks locally, shipped direct from Createspace rather than through Amazon.


Thank you Kay! I thought that was the case, but I don't check my paperback sales often enough to know for sure (in fact, it took me a good half an hour to work out what my createspace payment email was about!)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronFrale

I nominated Sirra, Alecksei and Karina, M.S. Good luck to all!


----------



## JPDavid

Steve Vernon said:


> I just posted a brand new blog entry on how I have been promoting my Kindle Press novel that might be of interest to some of you folks. There's info for promoting ANY e-book, on a budget.
> 
> That's right - I squandered my advance money on cheeseburgers and now I have to hustle for a few more sales.
> 
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/how-to-promote-a-kindle-release/
> 
> Stupid cheeseburgers...


Hey Steve,
Not only do you have good information on your blog, I l-o-v-e the way you write! If your books are 1/2 as entertaining as your blog and your posts on this board, they must be terrific. In fact, I'm heading over to Amazon right now to buy one!
JP

P.S. Thanks for establishing and contributing to this board. I found it to be a great source of information and encouragement during Mind Game's campaign and beyond.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I've got a few hours this morning before I go to work. I received a nice-sized check in the mail yesterday from one of my traditional writing sources and I am going to book myself a haircut later this week, because I am starting to look a little bit like a bespectacled haystack on two legs, with a belly in between. I don't think that the barber can do all that much about the belly, but the haystack has got to go.

I want to thank everyone here who has picked up a copy of KELPIE DREAMS, either in the original Kindle Scout giveaway, or this month during the one dollar promo. The book is still hanging like a big-bellied weather balloon in the 30000 Amazon ranking, where it has mostly floated all February long. I'd always like to sell more copies. What writer doesn't? Still, the knowledge that it is selling regularly for everyday this month pleases me to no end.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
3 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
5 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
6 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
6 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
9 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
9 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
9 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
9 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
9 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
10 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
12 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
13 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
18 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
19 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
23 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
23 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
23 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
27 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

JPDavid said:


> Hey Steve,
> Not only do you have good information on your blog, I l-o-v-e the way you write! If your books are 1/2 as entertaining as your blog and your posts on this board, they must be terrific. In fact, I'm heading over to Amazon right now to buy one!
> JP
> 
> P.S. Thanks for establishing and contributing to this board. I found it to be a great source of information and encouragement during Mind Game's campaign and beyond.


Amen or dittoes or whatever affirmative expression you most like. We are thankful for you, Steve!

Now going to read that blog post . . .


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Yes, I had my book edited and proofed before I subbed it so in theory I could launch it immediately after the campaign ended. I'll try to get the paperback file finished too before the end of the KS campaign period. Which gives me two weeks. Eek.
> 
> Glad you don't think the Brit thing would put them off. A friend of mine has a police procedural picked up (Jacqueline Ward) that's set in Yorkshire and I always think police procedures are one of the very big differences between British/European novels and US novels.


If you find paperback formatting troublesome, the CS templates can help. However, don't pressure yourself on that. If you're like most indies, most of your sales will come from ebooks anyway. It's good to have a paperback, but it needn't be released the very same day the ebook is. Also, it's very desirable to order a proof copy, which makes the process longer. Last time I had to adjust margins, even though I allowed more than CS recommended to start with. That may have been a fluke, but I wouldn't have known about it if I hadn't ordered a copy before |I released it; the online preview looked fine.

Police procedurals will in fact show a lot of differences between American and British processes, but that doesn't seem to stop Americans from buying the books. BBC also sells a lot of DVDs or BluRays in the US, many of them for police procedural shows.

It's also worth noting that when American readers discovered how much the language in the Harry Potter books was being altered for American editions, they started buying from Amazon UK (which frustrated the American publisher considerably). After that, I noticed the language in the American editions was much closer to the British original. Avid readers often seem to like the British feel and certainly won't be turned off by it.


----------



## Louise Cole

Really interesting points Bill, thanks


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's also worth noting that when American readers discovered how much the language in the Harry Potter books was being altered for American editions, they started buying from Amazon UK (which frustrated the American publisher considerably). After that, I noticed the language in the American editions was much closer to the British original. Avid readers often seem to like the British feel and certainly won't be turned off by it.


I know Lexi of the Time Rats series was picked up (twice) by KS. If remember correctly, (you can hunt back on this very thread), she said that the first editor attempted to Americanize her from UK English, but it didn't sound like a systematic attempt to Americanize the novel but more like a bad editorial match. KS sends them over to Kirkus for the edits. I'm sure getting an editor that doesn't the material in the random luck of the draw, can be a frustrating experience. I'm not sure how Book 2 went as far as editing, but I'd imagine that went well enough because she's back and is doing well by KS.

As comedy writer, I understand the fear. I've been in many workshops where the feedback comes from a lack of the same sense of humor. As a humor writer, I've had to sort through useful feedback (I get what you are trying to do, but it's not working) from unuseful feedback (I don't get it, so I'm going to say it's not working).


----------



## Louise Cole

Yes, Aaron. I know that US publishing houses are loth to take 'very British' novels unless they are already very successful. I read a blog by an American agent who said: If you have to set your novel somewhere other than America pick somewhere 1. exotic or 2. famous to Americans eg London or Paris. Not Liverpool. It's a funny thing because Brits read about all kinds of little American towns we've never visited or heard of, but you just imagine them.

I don't mind the copy being edited for American English. The only hesitation I'd have is my heroine is English and her boyfriend American. So she says Mum, he says Mom. I think that makes sense. If everything she says becomes Americanised, you lose any sense of differentiation in their voices. But it isn't a  huge issue. Certainly not a deal breaker.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> If you find paperback formatting troublesome, the CS templates can help. However, don't pressure yourself on that. If you're like most indies, most of your sales will come from ebooks anyway. It's good to have a paperback, but it needn't be released the very same day the ebook is. Also, it's very desirable to order a proof copy, which makes the process longer. Last time I had to adjust margins, even though I allowed more than CS recommended to start with. That may have been a fluke, but I wouldn't have known about it if I hadn't ordered a copy before |I released it; the online preview looked fine.
> 
> Police procedurals will in fact show a lot of differences between American and British processes, but that doesn't seem to stop Americans from buying the books. BBC also sells a lot of DVDs or BluRays in the US, many of them for police procedural shows.
> 
> It's also worth noting that when American readers discovered how much the language in the Harry Potter books was being altered for American editions, they started buying from Amazon UK (which frustrated the American publisher considerably). After that, I noticed the language in the American editions was much closer to the British original. Avid readers often seem to like the British feel and certainly won't be turned off by it.


Now you mention it...we do have a lot of police procedural shows. Especially on the BBC!

I guess the question you have to ask is whether things are de-americanised for the UK audience. (The answer is no by the way, we just get shows & books as they were made).

On that note, I do try and avoid using the word trousers, but can't bring myself to use the word pants.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Steve Vernon said:


> I just posted a brand new blog entry on how I have been promoting my Kindle Press novel that might be of interest to some of you folks. There's info for promoting ANY e-book, on a budget.
> 
> That's right - I squandered my advance money on cheeseburgers and now I have to hustle for a few more sales.
> 
> 
> https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/how-to-promote-a-kindle-release/
> 
> Stupid cheeseburgers...


Great post, Steve. Catching up with the thread after being away for a few days...


----------



## Louise Cole

lauramg_1406 said:


> On that note, I do try and avoid using the word trousers, but can't bring myself to use the word pants.


Yes, whenever I read pants I imagine the character running around in their knickers. To be fair it improves some books.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Louise Cole said:


> Yes, whenever I read pants I imagine the character running around in their knickers. To be fair it improves some books.


Haha I'm not quite that bad while reading about pants! But it does feel odd in steamier scenes considering that pants is what my 8 year old brother calls his underwear!

I just avoid it by having most of my characters wearing jeans if trousers need mentioning!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> I know that US publishing houses are loth to take 'very British' novels unless they are already very successful. I read a blog by an American agent who said: If you have to set your novel somewhere other than America pick somewhere 1. exotic or 2. famous to Americans eg London or Paris.


Seems like America's loss then! I personally like hearing about the "unfamous" places. Take Cardiff for example. I didn't know anything about it, and then Doctor Who starts having episodes there, and now I want to go. Score one for the Cardiff Tourism Bureau. Of course, I also want to visit New Zealand because of Lord of the Rings. I guess I'm just nerd tourist. Nerdourist?


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Okay, I have to ask. Why are there so many UK writers in the Kindle Scout program? I mean, the population of the UK is 64 million--and the US is 319 million so there should be 5 times as many US writers as UK...but it seems to be 1:1. Does everyone there write a novel sometime in their life? Does it say something for the US school system and culture? Or is it just that the UK is more active on kBoards and other social media?

I'm shutting up now.
Not quite.

I never knew that about pants. Hopefully you all get a kick out of my writing. I use the word "pants" a lot! And I mean Jeans!
The word that makes me snicker is "Boot" as in "Boot" of the car. I think someone's butt...or even snow boots.
I love reading UK spelling of words and the lingo. In fact, the last 3 books I read were all UK writers. It's like a NERDCATION (As I bet Aaron would call it.)


----------



## AaronFrale

Joynell Schultz said:


> Okay, I have to ask. Why are there so many UK writers in the Kindle Scout program? I mean, the population of the UK is 64 million--and the US is 319 million so there should be 5 times as many US writers as UK...but it seems to be 1:1.


Not sure. I'd be curious to see the country breakdown of kindle scout authors. I do remember a time when co.uk couldn't even nominate, much less enter titles in KS. I don't know when exactly that policy changed. I came from a prog rock band that had more listeners in Europe than the US. (Keep in mind when I say more listeners, I mean five instead of one  ). It hurt the campaign when half the fans said, "I went to nominate but it didn't allow me to do it." Either way, I'm glad for it, I think KS should expand even more and have Spanish language books and so forth. I think the more writers that enter the pool, gives more chances to exchange audiences.


----------



## Louise Cole

Hmm I don't know what the breakdown of UK to US authors is overall but we were only allowed into the programme for the first time last September. I doubt overall that there are more UK writers per capita, don't know, but we do publish more books than any other nation per capita. And we've been doing it for a really long time.  In Iceland one in every ten people has written a book. I think there it certainly is testament to their high literacy levels and excellent education system. A friend from Iceland told me that they do not have a disposable consumerist culture even among the young - people would rather buy art which they think has meaning. 

Lots of people in the UK do not read books at all, let alone write them, although many people ask what you do and then say: "Oh yes, I thought Id write a book when I retire," as though it is something anyone can do. Like painting a wall - you just need to pick up some paper and ink and off you go.


----------



## RWhite7699

Louise Cole said:


> Hmm I don't know what the breakdown of UK to US authors is overall but we were only allowed into the programme for the first time last September. I doubt overall that there are more UK writers per capita, don't know, but we do publish more books than any other nation per capita. And we've been doing it for a really long time.  In Iceland one in every ten people has written a book. I think there it certainly is testament to their high literacy levels and excellent education system. A friend from Iceland told me that they do not have a disposable consumerist culture even among the young - people would rather buy art which they think has meaning.
> 
> Lots of people in the UK do not read books at all, let alone write them, although many people ask what you do and then say: "Oh yes, I thought Id write a book when I retire," as though it is something anyone can do. Like painting a wall - you just need to pick up some paper and ink and off you go.


I have heard so many great things about Iceland, it would be my favorite place to live, if it were not so damn cold. BTW, can anyone name a famous Iceland writer? That's a serious question.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Joynell Schultz said:


> Okay, I have to ask. Why are there so many UK writers in the Kindle Scout program? I mean, the population of the UK is 64 million--and the US is 319 million so there should be 5 times as many US writers as UK...but it seems to be 1:1. Does everyone there write a novel sometime in their life? Does it say something for the US school system and culture? Or is it just that the UK is more active on kBoards and other social media?
> 
> I'm shutting up now.
> Not quite.
> 
> I never knew that about pants. Hopefully you all get a kick out of my writing. I use the word "pants" a lot! And I mean Jeans!
> The word that makes me snicker is "Boot" as in "Boot" of the car. I think someone's butt...or even snow boots.
> I love reading UK spelling of words and the lingo. In fact, the last 3 books I read were all UK writers. It's like a NERDCATION (As I bet Aaron would call it.)


It's a good question actually. Saying that, of my group of close school friends (there were 5 of us), 2 of us are already published and one is planning on.

A lot of people don't care about books in the UK. But we do have a fairly decent emphasis on literature in schools (most study it up to 16, some -like me - go beyond that).

Oh there are loads of words with different meanings! Off the top of my head...

Pants = underwear, normally male or children's (women's are called knickers)

Trousers = pants

Purse = wallet (well kind of. Wallet is still used for men)

Handbag = purse

Jam = jelly

Jelly = jello

Boot = trunk

I'm sure there are more! The one that got me was when I discovered that "niggle" has bad connotations in American English.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RWhite7699

lauramg_1406 said:


> It's a good question actually. Saying that, of my group of close school friends (there were 5 of us), 2 of us are already published and one is planning on.
> 
> A lot of people don't care about books in the UK. But we do have a fairly decent emphasis on literature in schools (most study it up to 16, some -like me - go beyond that).
> 
> Oh there are loads of words with different meanings! Off the top of my head...
> 
> Pants = underwear, normally male or children's (women's are called knickers)
> 
> Trousers = pants
> 
> Purse = wallet (well kind of. Wallet is still used for men)
> 
> Handbag = purse
> 
> Jam = jelly
> 
> Jelly = jello
> 
> Boot = trunk
> 
> I'm sure there are more! The one that got me was when I discovered that "niggle" has bad connotations in American English.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Back in the hills of Virginia they are britches.


----------



## ritastradling

lauramg_1406 said:


> Haha I'm not quite that bad while reading about pants! But it does feel odd in steamier scenes considering that pants is what my 8 year old brother calls his underwear!
> 
> I just avoid it by having most of my characters wearing jeans if trousers need mentioning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


That's hilarious!


----------



## Goldpencil

Haha! Wow! Finally got into hot and trending list on the last day. I know it does little for the final selection, but i consider it a small win. You guys are amazing, thanks. 😁


----------



## Louise Cole

Hurrah Goldpencil!

The one Americans need to avoid for  a UK audience is fanny. It is a far less innocent word over here.
The again we have restaurants in the UK called Zizi, which means prick in France apparently. So that probably puts off the tourists.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I try to accommodate US readers where I can - I use 'sweater' instead of 'jumper' to avoid confusion and the ending 'ize' instead of 'ise' (which was the norm in England too until the last few decades). Also I stick to double speech marks (again, this used to be the norm here).

But some nice reviewers have said they enjoy my Britishisms.


----------



## Louise Cole

Some authors who are picked up by Kindle Press seem to sell their next novel to KP direct and others go through the whole Scout experience again. Any insights into the hows and whys of this?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Louise Cole said:


> Some authors who are picked up by Kindle Press seem to sell their next novel to KP direct and others go through the whole Scout experience again. Any insights into the hows and whys of this?


Some authors who submitted direct heard nothing for months - or in the odd case, ever. I put Time Rats 2 through Kindle Scout knowing I'd get an answer within 45 days. Also, some people believe a campaign on KS will improve your launch.


----------



## Louise Cole

I don't know if I could run another KS campaign. It uses a lot of good will from friends and family. I certainly couldn't do it again within a couple of years.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Louise Cole said:


> I don't know if I could run another KS campaign. It uses a lot of good will from friends and family. I certainly couldn't do it again within a couple of years.


You could set it and forget it. I did with both my campaigns.


----------



## tanihanes

Goldpencil said:


> Haha! Wow! Finally got into hot and trending list on the last day. I know it does little for the final selection, but i consider it a small win. You guys are amazing, thanks. &#128513;


You're on my list!!


----------



## Louise Cole

Lexi Revellian said:


> You could set it and forget it. I did with both my campaigns.


I suppose I think that being on Scout is a huge opportunity to market my book to new readers whether or not KS picks it up. So it goes against all my commercial instincts just to put it up there and not feed the flame as it were.

Did your books stay in H&T all by themselves Lexi?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Wednesday!

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
2 days left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
4 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
5 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
5 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
8 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
8 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
8 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
8 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
8 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
9 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
11 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
12 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
17 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
18 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
22 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
22 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
22 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
26 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Louise Cole said:


> I suppose I think that being on Scout is a huge opportunity to market my book to new readers whether or not KS picks it up. So it goes against all my commercial instincts just to put it up there and not feed the flame as it were.
> 
> Did your books stay in H&T all by themselves Lexi?


The first spent 155 hours in H & T, the second 49. I think Time Rats 2 did less well in the chart because by then more people were using Facebook ads, Headtalker, Fiverr etc. to boost their books' nominations. I doubt this is how the Amazon intended the H & T chart to work.


----------



## Louise Cole

Oh see, I think it is exactly how they expect it to work. This isn't a popularity contest. It's a marketing opportunity. We're here surely to attract new readers both for ourselves and for Amazon. That's the commercial power of this from Kindle's POV. Hot and trending incentivises us to bring more people to their platform.

I don't see why anyone would not take the opportunity to market their books when they have such a prominent place to display them for 30 days.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Oh see, I think it is exactly how they expect it to work. This isn't a popularity contest. It's a marketing opportunity. We're here surely to attract new readers both for ourselves and for Amazon. That's the commercial power of this from Kindle's POV. Hot and trending incentivises us to bring more people to their platform.
> 
> I don't see why anyone would not take the opportunity to market their books when they have such a prominent place to display them for 30 days.


From your last few posts, it sounds as if you are caught in the dilemma of feeling as if you should market but not want to wear out your family and friends. I would offer three pieces of advice.

First, friends and family shouldn't be your primary audience. Sure, they'll sometimes step up when you need them, but that's a pretty small group, and you will wear them out. Over time, what you need to do is build a social media platform. That takes time, but then you have people you can advertise to a little without worrying about wearing them out. (Most of your content should still not be advertising, but someone who likes an author page on FB expects a little advertising, whereas your friends may not have signed up for that at all. Also, over time you can get a much larger group.)

Second, if you must go through Scout with no advertising (which, as Lexi points out, people do), that probably still gives you more exposure than not being in Scout at all. I'd adopt an it's-better-than-nothing attitude in such a case.

Third, paid advertising is available that doesn't rely on your own social media presence. You certainly do have to use those options, and a lot of people don't. However, if your concern is getting your book maximum exposure for its eventual release, that might be an approach to look at. That worked well for me, though there is a lot of discussion about how much the Scout exposure actually does for a new release. Results vary widely.


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Bill. I've had huge support from family and friends to keep my book in H&T and that's been invaluable. I wouldn't want o presume on them to do it again though. I'd rather submit directly and see what happens. I've used substantial social media broadcasting (fb, twitter and some blogging) and I've also used a variety of paid advertising media for this one. I think it's  worthwhile investment. I particularly think my facebook ads have been a good investment in that I now have 200 young women between 14 and 18 who like ebooks who've gone to my campaign page. They are aware of the book and I know my cover ans blurb attracted them. 

I've also used this as an opportunity to try out different types of advert and promotional outlet. If they don't perform when the action you want costs the viewer nothing, the chances are it won't perform when at all if there is a price tag, so I'm working out which ones are worth using in the future.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> I've also used this as an opportunity to try out different types of advert and promotional outlet. If they don't perform when the action you want costs the viewer nothing, the chances are it won't perform when at all if there is a price tag, so I'm working out which ones are worth using in the future.


It's always good to experiment. That's what I did as well, particularly since some of the companies offering Scout promotions weren't ones I'd used before. Some performed really well, while others had no discernible impact. I too found FB ads to be effective. One of my biggest traffic sources was FB.


----------



## Louise Cole

Same here. Facebook is much more effective for getting nominations than twitter. I think that's because tweets are too short to really engage people and also people show their appreciation on twitter by liking or RT'ing - not clikcing through on links. FB is much better for decent post length, people clicking links and then if they like it they share. Different culture.


----------



## Louise Cole

If it's of any interest to people these are my top external sources from my stats. Facebook is the clear winner:
294 Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.)
111 http://m.facebook.com/
83 http://m.facebook.com
82 https://www.facebook.com/
25 https://l.facebook.com/
20 http://authorshout.com/recommended-reads/
14 https://t.co/r1nRPRzsUC


----------



## SG

Louise Cole said:


> I don't see why anyone would not take the opportunity to market their books when they have such a prominent place to display them for 30 days.


Anyone should absolutely take the opportunity to market their books while it's on KS. Why not?

Depending on how much resources (read: cash and free time) I had, I promoted my book while it was on there. The only thing I tried to keep in mind though - H&T wasn't much of a criteria for the book being picked up by KP.


----------



## Louise Cole

No that's true - but if you try to get as many potential new readers  as you can that's got to be a good thing either way. And the more new readers you bring in, the more likely you are, coincidentally to be in H&T which keeps you visible to new readers. I know I couldn't have found a fraction of the readers who have found my book on KS if I had just self pubbed, so it's a great pre-launch platform if nothing else.


----------



## ritastradling

Goldpencil said:


> Haha! Wow! Finally got into hot and trending list on the last day. I know it does little for the final selection, but i consider it a small win. You guys are amazing, thanks. &#128513;


I've got you on my nominations  hope you get selected!!


----------



## ritastradling

I think using Scout to launch a sequel is a fantastic idea. You get one month of free advertising for your series, you get the opportunity to offer free advance copies to your already-loyal readers (if your book is selected, of course) and you get to offer a sneak peek for readers who've been waiting. Also, you have a pre-existing nominating audience. I find that while I might make a decent income from the launch of a sequel, a good deal of those sales are from the earlier books in the series and the series-awareness from the new publicity campaign--so if you're selected and receive an advance to compound the income of that launch (whether used personally or on advertising), it couldn't hurt either.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I'd like to add a little about asking help from friends and family on Facebook.  It's true that those people will not want to be spammed with constant pleas, but I don't think anyone is that annoyed by, for example, a few post a month.  I did a campaign for Descending, then a few weeks later I started a campaign for Wyrd House.  My Facebook friends did not seem annoyed at all by having posts for Wyrd House so soon.  I don't post about it every day, of course.  I did a couple the first week, and maybe one a week since as a follow up.  It's easy for those not interested to ignore those posts.  On the other hand, I've got a core group of folks who are very interested in my writing, and they are enjoying hearing about what's going on and supporting me in my endeavors.

So, don't spam, but don't assume your facebook friends aren't interested in your writing and KS journey either.

About Britishisms- I'm an American and enjoy reading books with them.  The Harry Potter series, while edited for an American audience, still introduced Americans to many words and phrases.  Dr. Who has helped as well.  Many American readers read British authors, and don't get tripped up by torches and pants.  I think that these days it's less necessary to Americanize language for US readers.  I enjoy the differences, and get a kick out of learning new words and turns of phrase.

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those waiting.


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'd like to add a little about asking help from friends and family on Facebook. It's true that those people will not want to be spammed with constant pleas, but I don't think anyone is that annoyed by, for example, a few post a month. I did a campaign for Descending, then a few weeks later I started a campaign for Wyrd House. My Facebook friends did not seem annoyed at all by having posts for Wyrd House so soon. I don't post about it every day, of course. I did a couple the first week, and maybe one a week since as a follow up. It's easy for those not interested to ignore those posts. On the other hand, I've got a core group of folks who are very interested in my writing, and they are enjoying hearing about what's going on and supporting me in my endeavors.


Setting up an author page might help with this too, then the f&f who are more interested in connecting with the author side of your life can 'like' your author page and be updated (without guilt). You can 'invite friends to like my page', or instead just share on your wall that you have an author page with the link and invite en mass so people won't feel put on the spot. You can get a surprising number of likes and follows from bloggers as well as interview requests this way too, sometimes fan messages too which always feels nice.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'd like to add a little about asking help from friends and family on Facebook. It's true that those people will not want to be spammed with constant pleas, but I don't think anyone is that annoyed by, for example, a few post a month. I did a campaign for Descending, then a few weeks later I started a campaign for Wyrd House. My Facebook friends did not seem annoyed at all by having posts for Wyrd House so soon. I don't post about it every day, of course. I did a couple the first week, and maybe one a week since as a follow up. It's easy for those not interested to ignore those posts. On the other hand, I've got a core group of folks who are very interested in my writing, and they are enjoying hearing about what's going on and supporting me in my endeavors.
> 
> So, don't spam, but don't assume your facebook friends aren't interested in your writing and KS journey either.
> 
> About Britishisms- I'm an American and enjoy reading books with them. The Harry Potter series, while edited for an American audience, still introduced Americans to many words and phrases. Dr. Who has helped as well. Many American readers read British authors, and don't get tripped up by torches and pants. I think that these days it's less necessary to Americanize language for US readers. I enjoy the differences, and get a kick out of learning new words and turns of phrase.
> 
> Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those waiting.


I agree, spam is never good in general, but you can always reach out and ask people for nominations!


----------



## Walt Mussell

Louise Cole said:


> If it's of any interest to people these are my top external sources from my stats. Facebook is the clear winner:
> 294 Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.)
> 111 http://m.facebook.com/
> 83 http://m.facebook.com
> 82 https://www.facebook.com/
> 25 https://l.facebook.com/
> 20 http://authorshout.com/recommended-reads/
> 14 https://t.co/r1nRPRzsUC


Louise, I just looked up your latest book and you're on the H&T list. I've managed to stay on it at the start, but you've got 17 days left. In looking at the H&T list, most of the H&T books are 10 days or less, with the second grouping being 21 -29 days. Staying H&T in the middle ten days is tough. What day are these stats from?


----------



## Louise Cole

I've been H&T since 12 hours into my campaign. Those stats are from day 13, but the stats are cumulative of course. I didn't get all those hits on that day. About half my traffic has been organic scout visitors and about half external - ie traffic I've driven to the page one way or another. My first 10 days or so have had an average of about 100 views give or take and it's dropped a little in the last two or three as I've stopped posting about it to between 90 and 70. I'll let it bubble on its own for a couple of days and then I'm doing a headtalker at the weekend.
I had a much better response to ads etc at the weekend than on weekdays, which I suppose makes sense.
I hope it goes without saying that I'm sharing all this in the hopes that it will be useful to other people and not just boastful. I read this thread before I started Scout so it might be useful to people who come in after us as well.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. The weatherman says we've got some fine warm weather ahead of us today and I am going to use it later today to run some errands.

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Night Key by Sirra Arris
1 day left  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
3 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
4 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
4 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
7 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
7 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
7 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
7 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
7 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
8 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
10 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
11 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
16 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
17 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
21 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
21 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
21 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
24 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
25 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

I wrote a blog here about overcoming your fear of marketing. Not got as much hard info as Steve's but might be worth skimming. http://bookmarketingmaven.typepad.com/book_marketing_maven/2017/02/overcome-your-fear-book-marketing.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

The Night Key by Sirra Arris
The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky

My third slot had Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## ritastradling

I wanted to ask a couple question of people who've been selected. If you'd be interested in answering, I'd REALLY appreciate it!!!! 

so, all this assuming that the author is selected by Kindle Press...

I hear you can't select your price, but will they allow you to make suggestions on price?
Do they ask you to alter content or just provide proofreading comments? If content, do they edit afterward or expect you to hire someone to review those sections?
Say you don't want to make the content changes, what happens then?
Do you have a strong communication line with your editor or is it more the formal, form letters type of interactions?

Okay, and an odd one: does anyone have sexual content in their selected books? I know the 'terms' say that they 'allow sexual content' of a non-graphic nature, but I don't know how they qualify and quantify this . . . 

Any answers/thoughts would be VERY appreciated


----------



## SG

ritastradling said:


> I wanted to ask a couple question of people who've been selected. If you'd be interested in answering, I'd REALLY appreciate it!!!!
> 
> so, all this assuming that the author is selected by Kindle Press...
> 
> I hear you can't select your price, but will they allow you to make suggestions on price?


I haven't heard of anyone suggesting a price. It is, to my knowledge, solely determined by KP.



ritastradling said:


> Do they ask you to alter content or just provide proofreading comments? If content, do they edit afterward or expect you to hire someone to review those sections?


You can alter (add/correct) content, although I don't think they'd accept too much change without another round of edits. Even if little is changed, I'd assume they go through a quick check of what was changed from the original manuscript. I would if I were in their place, hence the assumption. For my book, I did make minor additions and corrections beyond what was suggested and I did not accept all the changes suggested by the editor. I haven't heard back from them, if I do, I'll post here.



ritastradling said:


> Say you don't want to make the content changes, what happens then?


The edits I was suggested were nothing major at all. Mostly (with maybe 1 exception or 2) were cosmetic and about bringing the formatting closer to a standard "House" style. But there was nothing mentioned about having to accept every edit suggested, so if you don't accept something, it'd probably be okay. Anyway, if they think you _have_ to change something, I think they'll let you know.



ritastradling said:


> Do you have a strong communication line with your editor or is it more the formal, form letters type of interactions?


I didn't. I was not provided a direct line of communication to the editor. However, I also didn't feel the need for one. The letter (not form) was very detailed and did not leave me wanting for anything. Although some people have spoken to their editors. So I believe it can happen. 
I did have some questions about formatting and I clarified it with an email to KP and not to the editor. Also tweaked my cover via an email to KP.



ritastradling said:


> Okay, and an odd one: does anyone have sexual content in their selected books? I know the 'terms' say that they 'allow sexual content' of a non-graphic nature, but I don't know how they qualify and quantify this . . .


I don't, so I'm of no use on this one.



ritastradling said:


> Any answers/thoughts would be VERY appreciated


You're welcome. Please do note, these replies are from my experience only. And as I understand, experiences may vary. Sometimes widely


----------



## ritastradling

SG said:


> I haven't heard of anyone suggesting a price. It is, to my knowledge, solely determined by KP.
> You can alter (add/correct) content, although I don't think they'd accept too much change without another round of edits. Even if little is changed, I'd assume they go through a quick check of what was changed from the original manuscript. I would if I were in their place, hence the assumption. For my book, I did make minor additions and corrections beyond what was suggested and I did not accept all the changes suggested by the editor. I haven't heard back from them, if I do, I'll post here.
> The edits I was suggested were nothing major at all. Mostly (with maybe 1 exception or 2) were cosmetic and about bringing the formatting closer to a standard "House" style. But there was nothing mentioned about having to accept every edit suggested, so if you don't accept something, it'd probably be okay. Anyway, if they think you _have_ to change something, I think they'll let you know.
> I didn't. I was not provided a direct line of communication to the editor. However, I also didn't feel the need for one. The letter (not form) was very detailed and did not leave me wanting for anything. Although some people have spoken to their editors. So I believe it can happen.
> I did have some questions about formatting and I clarified it with an email to KP and not to the editor. Also tweaked my cover via an email to KP.
> I don't, so I'm of no use on this one.
> You're welcome. Please do note, these replies are from my experience only. And as I understand, experiences may vary. Sometimes widely


Thank you so much, this is very helpful!!


----------



## lauramg_1406

ritastradling said:


> Thank you so much, this is very helpful!!


I think Princess Dracula had some pretty explicit scenes in it and that got picked!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

Any tips to improve this Scouters? It's my first attempt. https://youtu.be/vuA-iqZFx60 - ignore that.

Right I've fiddled, reuploaded and taken comments from friends. This is the final one https://youtu.be/RlJe6SFeuEQ


----------



## jcarter

ritastradling said:


> I wanted to ask a couple question of people who've been selected. If you'd be interested in answering, I'd REALLY appreciate it!!!!
> 
> so, all this assuming that the author is selected by Kindle Press...
> 
> I hear you can't select your price, but will they allow you to make suggestions on price?
> Do they ask you to alter content or just provide proofreading comments? If content, do they edit afterward or expect you to hire someone to review those sections?
> Say you don't want to make the content changes, what happens then?
> Do you have a strong communication line with your editor or is it more the formal, form letters type of interactions?
> 
> Okay, and an odd one: does anyone have sexual content in their selected books? I know the 'terms' say that they 'allow sexual content' of a non-graphic nature, but I don't know how they qualify and quantify this . . .
> 
> Any answers/thoughts would be VERY appreciated


Just to add a little more to the already-wonderful answers here: I think the price is determined by the length of the book. They probably use a word count guideline to determine that.

You don't have to make any changes based on the feedback you get, but of course you can. I only got a couple notes on typos, but I hear that some people who got Kirkus edits had more-thorough feedback. It sounds like most of the feedback writers get is positive. 

Some people feel like communication could be better, but I haven't really had a problem. I don't ask a lot of questions either, though.


----------



## RWhite7699

Louise Cole said:


> Any tips to improve this Scouters? It's my first attempt. https://youtu.be/vuA-iqZFx60 - ignore that.
> 
> Right I've fiddled, reuploaded and taken comments from friends. This is the final one https://youtu.be/RlJe6SFeuEQ


I think it's fantastic, Louise. Very professional and very intriguing. Good luck to you.


----------



## SG

Louise Cole said:


> Any tips to improve this Scouters? It's my first attempt. https://youtu.be/vuA-iqZFx60 - ignore that.
> 
> Right I've fiddled, reuploaded and taken comments from friends. This is the final one https://youtu.be/RlJe6SFeuEQ


Wow, this is awesome!!! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## ritastradling

lauramg_1406 said:


> I think Princess Dracula had some pretty explicit scenes in it and that got picked!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks!! Good to know!


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> Any tips to improve this Scouters? It's my first attempt. https://youtu.be/vuA-iqZFx60 - ignore that.
> 
> Right I've fiddled, reuploaded and taken comments from friends. This is the final one https://youtu.be/RlJe6SFeuEQ


Wow!! What a fantastic book trailer! I've added you to my book trailer youtube playlist, I hope that's okay 

The only thing I noticed is that 'and deadly' was displayed for a very short time compared to the other lines, and I really feel like those words are your power punch in the video's narrative. Maybe if 'and deadly' was on for a little longer or the words were bigger or in a scary font, the words would punch a little harder.

That's the only thing I saw. I found the video to be awesome and professional looking.


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added True Guardian to my noms - already have The Atlantis Twins and Come Back to You. Good luck to all.


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Rita! I'll try to fix that, good point. Timing all the phrases to the video is quite hard because I am not techniically proficient enough to cut and splice and do  fancy stuff yet. I had hired a film-maker but he let  me down so I thought I'd  have a go myself. By all means put the video wherever you wish. 

Thanks SG. I did it in Movie Maker. Once you've picked your footage (I used Shutterstock because it's much cheaper than IStock) it took me about an hour to do the first version. I kept stopping to watch tutorials on how to do things but it really is very easy.  The one tip I'd give is when I first thought about it I realised I was trying to match an image to  every piece of text - almost telling the story in images. That doesn't usually work. Pick one simple visual theme - for me it was the book and  let those visuals carry the whole thing.

Watch some professional trailers - visual quil or film.4 - and you'll see what I mean. 

If I change it I'll post the new link. Back to the  hospital this morning so it won't be any time soon.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and we have a fine warm snow-melting fog here in Halifax. We've still got to get through March, but I am hopeful.

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
2 days left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
3 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
3 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
6 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
6 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
6 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
6 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
6 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
7 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
9 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
10 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
15 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
16 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
20 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
20 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
20 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
23 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
24 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Got these three. Good Luck!

1 day left Come Back to You by Alecksei and Karina Koji
3 days left The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
4 days left True Guardian by Emma Lindsay


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Any tips to improve this Scouters? It's my first attempt. https://youtu.be/vuA-iqZFx60 - ignore that.
> 
> Right I've fiddled, reuploaded and taken comments from friends. This is the final one https://youtu.be/RlJe6SFeuEQ


I agree with the others--it's very well-done. Please let us know if it results in significant traffic. (I'd never thought of YouTube as a possible source. I'll add it to my list if it works.)


----------



## ritastradling

jcarter said:


> Just to add a little more to the already-wonderful answers here: I think the price is determined by the length of the book. They probably use a word count guideline to determine that.
> 
> You don't have to make any changes based on the feedback you get, but of course you can. I only got a couple notes on typos, but I hear that some people who got Kirkus edits had more-thorough feedback. It sounds like most of the feedback writers get is positive.
> 
> Some people feel like communication could be better, but I haven't really had a problem. I don't ask a lot of questions either, though.


I think I forgot to thank you for this answer! Sorry! Thank you so much!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks for checking out my trailer Bil, Rita and SG. (Apologies if I've forgotten anyone.)
What I read was that book trailers only really have a significant impact in YA - possibly because young people are more into visual stimuli (or some such twaddle - ooh there's a word for you Americans. Do you have twaddle?). I've done a little experiment by putting it as a an fb ad. Now I know what my KS page count was when i was running ads and how many clicks I got so I'll see if this one produces similar results. (It's to the same target audience.) In some ways it's an inefficient way to advertise because you put another layer between the reader and the book. On the other hand it's hard to keep finding new ways of saying: Look at this! so perhaps it's worth it simply for variety. 

I'll let you know the results. 

Ensnared has a beautiful trailer on your website Rita. Does that get much traffic?


----------



## Amy Mantravadi

Hello everyone! My first novel is currently up on Kindle Scout, and I would love to hear any feedback you might have. I am very new at all of this. Let me know your thoughts. It's historical fiction set in the 12th century.

"The Chronicle of Maud: Fracture"

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MEQ7UVJYW1XT


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> Ensnared has a beautiful trailer on your website Rita. Does that get much traffic?


Thank you! it gets some traffic on youtube and facebook, but much more real-perspective-reader engagement through where I posted it on Goodreads (it's linked to the book). I've had about 55 people link to Scout through the book's Goodreads page so it seems to help some.


----------



## SG

Louise Cole said:


> Thanks SG. I did it in Movie Maker. Once you've picked your footage (I used Shutterstock because it's much cheaper than IStock) it took me about an hour to do the first version. I kept stopping to watch tutorials on how to do things but it really is very easy. The one tip I'd give is when I first thought about it I realised I was trying to match an image to every piece of text - almost telling the story in images. That doesn't usually work. Pick one simple visual theme - for me it was the book and let those visuals carry the whole thing.
> 
> Watch some professional trailers - visual quil or film.4 - and you'll see what I mean.


Thank you SO much for sharing the details. This is great! I'm going to give Movie Maker a try. Not that I hope to be able to make anything as awesome as your trailer, but it could be fun  I like having creative chores for when I'm all burnt out from the writing. Since I don't have anything else to design anytime soon, this could be that interesting side project.

I have an MG/YA series that I think could benefit from a trailer


----------



## Louise Cole

It's fun just to learn something new you know. I have no real design sense but I think the golden rule is to keep it as simple as possible. I got tangled the first time because I was thinking "Callie's world will be plunged into war..." How do I show war? And then she's hunted. Ooh what footage do I need for hunted?  And you really don't need to be that literal. 
The other things I've learned are: 
Make a thumbnail with your book details - cover, sales link  - on. otherwise You tube will pick a random image as your title screen. To upload your own, you need to verify your account, which is basically clicking a button saying 'Yes, I'm me'. (Go figure.)
Facebook considers a view of your video at 3 seconds. You Tube counts it as a view after 30 seconds. So facebook will always claim you've had far more views than You Tube does.
And if you want a video which will display on facebook it has to be less than 15 seconds long I think (at least for an advert. it may be different if it's just a post.) So just be aware you might want to make two version - a really quick one for fb which will play in its little post window and then a full blown version. I think it's probably good to have stuff in different lengths and formats in case you ever want them. 
I've also use canva to make graphics for the different social media sites because you can resize them automatically for twitter, fb, instagram etc.
I look forward to seeing your trailer


----------



## Matthew Speak

Louise Cole said:


> If it's of any interest to people these are my top external sources from my stats. Facebook is the clear winner:
> 294 Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.)
> 111 http://m.facebook.com/
> 83 http://m.facebook.com
> 82 https://www.facebook.com/
> 25 https://l.facebook.com/
> 20 http://authorshout.com/recommended-reads/
> 14 https://t.co/r1nRPRzsUC


I agree. Facebook is the clear winner in terms of getting people behind your project. I feel like Twitter is so inundated with book adverts, it's just not very helpful anymore.


----------



## ritastradling

SG said:


> Thank you SO much for sharing the details. This is great! I'm going to give Movie Maker a try. Not that I hope to be able to make anything as awesome as your trailer, but it could be fun  I like having creative chores for when I'm all burnt out from the writing. Since I don't have anything else to design anytime soon, this could be that interesting side project.
> 
> I have an MG/YA series that I think could benefit from a trailer


Wanted to add that you can get 7 day free trails to videoblocks big stock video and audioblocks and get something like 30 standard commercial liscence video and audio stock clips each all free (you just need to remember to cancel the trials if you want to cancel)


----------



## Emma Lindsay

Louise Cole said:


> It's fun just to learn something new you know. I have no real design sense but I think the golden rule is to keep it as simple as possible. I got tangled the first time because I was thinking "Callie's world will be plunged into war..." How do I show war? And then she's hunted. Ooh what footage do I need for hunted?  And you really don't need to be that literal.
> The other things I've learned are:
> Make a thumbnail with your book details - cover, sales link - on. otherwise You tube will pick a random image as your title screen. To upload your own, you need to verify your account, which is basically clicking a button saying 'Yes, I'm me'. (Go figure.)
> Facebook considers a view of your video at 3 seconds. You Tube counts it as a view after 30 seconds. So facebook will always claim you've had far more views than You Tube does.
> And if you want a video which will display on facebook it has to be less than 15 seconds long I think (at least for an advert. it may be different if it's just a post.) So just be aware you might want to make two version - a really quick one for fb which will play in its little post window and then a full blown version. I think it's probably good to have stuff in different lengths and formats in case you ever want them.
> I've also use canva to make graphics for the different social media sites because you can resize them automatically for twitter, fb, instagram etc.
> I look forward to seeing your trailer


Super info to have! I made a book trailer at the start of my campaign but never used it as it's way too long and now I see it wouldn't have even made it into FB because of length. I should have just made a short version with the basics. I think you /Louise are /is totally right about keeping it simple. I used Pexels for free video and Ben Sound for sound which are both great. I also should have put text in mine as lots of people don't have sound on when watching and probably miss the voice. Don't make the same mistakes as me. For what not-to-do you can watch mine here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IwSfBnWVXc

Many thanks to all who voted for True Guardian. I'll keep nominating from the list here after my time is up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and the snow is still melting. We've still got to get through March yet, but boy oh boy does the warmth feel good.

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
2 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
2 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
5 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
5 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
5 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
5 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
5 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
6 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
8 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
9 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
14 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
15 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
19 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
19 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
19 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
22 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
23 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Right I've used all my nomination spaces. Good luck guys. I'll do more as those spaces come free.


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Good morning! I've written a blog post about advertising Kindle Scout, if anyone is interested. (Also, if I missed anything big, feel free to let me know, I'll add the info in.) https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/02/25/i-need-your-vote-advertising-kindle-scout/ I'm, by far, NOT an expert. Just trying to share my journey.

Like always, I have the top 3 nominated. Good luck fellow Scouters!


----------



## Louise Cole

Great post Joynell. I agree with lots of what you've said. I took a different tack with fb. I posted about it at the start and then I spent a bit of money advertising at people I didn't know who liked books. Then I sent a dm to friends who i didn't  think had seen my original posts in batches.Nice to see the chart for this book doing so much better than the first - hopefully that will bring more  readers to both when this one is on sale, whatever  the outcome of Scout.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hello everyone! Just a post to say I'm still around. I've been a busy bee. Trying to get book three ready for a KS run after Wyrd House is finished, and completely re-did the cover. The first one wasn't good enough. Trying to finish book five, and I still need a big re-write on book four.

I'm also working on getting my ducks in a row to start a newsletter. Put an eBook together of five short stories to use as a freebie on instafreebie. It ended up being about 10k words, so I think that will work. Made a cover for that too, so it's ready to go. Now I just have to get a PO Box and get my mailerchimp set up. Learning so may new things!

Loved the book trailer! I've only done one so far, for my children's book,and it's hardly professional, but I think it turned out all right. I made it with Movie Maker. You can see it on my author page, if anyone's interested. https://www.amazon.com/Julianne-Q-Johnson/e/B01N916S67

Wyrd House's campaign remains flat-lined, despite my best efforts. I've decided not to worry about it. I know this group will give it a bump towards the end. I doubt WH will be selected, but never give up, never surrender! I have big hopes for my next one, so I'm focusing on that. Now I'm trying to decide if I should hold the next campaign until I get my newsletter started. Too many decisions!

Top three nominated. Fingers crossed for those awaiting news. Keep on keeping on, everybody!


----------



## Louise Cole

Julianne I loved leonard da Bunni. The illustrations are fabulous. You are very talented.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

1 day left The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
2 days left True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
2 days left Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis

Got these three nominated, good luck!


----------



## Goldpencil

Another 15 days of perilous wait. *Sigh*


----------



## RWhite7699

ASDeMatteis said:


> 1 day left The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
> 2 days left True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
> 2 days left Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
> 
> Got these three nominated, good luck!


Ditto for me. Good luck, y'all!


----------



## JPDavid

Added True Guardian and Love & Liability to The Atlantis Twins. Best wishes!
JP


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> Julianne I loved leonard da Bunni. The illustrations are fabulous. You are very talented.


Thanks Louise! I'm not really an illustrator, but I loved doing the artwork for that book.


----------



## papercarver65

Current nominations:
The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis

There's a ton of you at that 5 day mark! Between my husband and I we'll have you all covered though.

Just submitted an AMS ad for approval for Glimmer of Steel. Never did one before, so another learning curve LOL.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey all! I have just finished writing and editing the third book in my series and really looking forward to launching it! I'm still here nominating away for all top book and grats to everyone getting picked! I'll hopefully have my next book finished soon to post on ks


----------



## Robertson

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
> 2 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
> 2 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis


I've got the top three nominated.

Best of luck, Sean, Emma and Linda! 

Robertson


----------



## tanihanes

Atlantis Twins and True Guardian nominated!!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Nominations locked in:
The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis

Good luck to all


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Joynell Schultz said:


> Good morning! I've written a blog post about advertising Kindle Scout, if anyone is interested. (Also, if I missed anything big, feel free to let me know, I'll add the info in.) https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/02/25/i-need-your-vote-advertising-kindle-scout/ I'm, by far, NOT an expert. Just trying to share my journey.
> 
> Like always, I have the top 3 nominated. Good luck fellow Scouters!


Hi Joy, Great post. I kept my FB boost going for all 30 days for a cost of $35 targeted at interests that included fans of my favorite romance authors. That kept a steady stream of votes. I also split my mailing list into 4, and sent the same newsletter plea out 4 weeks in a row to different audience which gave me a weekend push each time and allowed my book exposure to other visiting Scouts. I also added a post to Instagram that got some nice hits but came in as direct links... Good luck!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

My dance card for noms has been refilled. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jcarter

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey all! I have just finished writing and editing the third book in my series and really looking forward to launching it! I'm still here nominating away for all top book and grats to everyone getting picked! I'll hopefully have my next book finished soon to post on ks


How exciting!


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
> 2 days left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
> 2 days left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis


Nominated 



Steve Vernon said:


> 5 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
> 5 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
> 5 days left  Ensnared by Rita Stradling
> 5 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
> 5 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae


I notice a bit of a cluster here. If you'd be willing Steve, I'd be happy to volunteer Ensnared to be taken off the list all together. Its campaign is doing fine and it's up to the Kindle Scout gods anyhow


----------



## Goldpencil

Aftwe Atlantis twins, all my nom spaces are filled, but good luck to top 3.


----------



## Louise Cole

If Rita takes Ensnared off the list to make it easier for the others to get nominations from Kboards, maybe we could all tweet Ensnared for her or give it a single share somewhere to give her that last push for new potential readers? Something like:
If you love clever, modern fantasy with a romantic twist, don't miss Ensnared on Kindle Scout https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/302FD6V390BZ7


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday and I go back to work today.

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
1 day left  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
1 day left  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
4 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
4 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
4 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
4 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
5 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
7 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
8 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
12 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
13 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
14 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
18 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
18 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
18 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
21 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
22 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
29 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Tom Swyers

_LAST DAY LEFT! The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky
1 day left True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
1 day left Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis_

Got these three.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis

My third slot already had The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky.

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## jcarter

ritastradling said:


> Nominated
> 
> I notice a bit of a cluster here. If you'd be willing Steve, I'd be happy to volunteer Ensnared to be taken off the list all together. Its campaign is doing fine and it's up to the Kindle Scout gods anyhow


I don't think you should take it off the list. I want to nominate to get my free copy of your book, lol! I'll be nominating from both my account and my husband's account to make sure that everyone is covered.


----------



## SG

ritastradling said:


> I notice a bit of a cluster here. If you'd be willing Steve, I'd be happy to volunteer Ensnared to be taken off the list all together. Its campaign is doing fine and it's up to the Kindle Scout gods anyhow


I agree with Jen. Please do not take your book off. When there are more than 3 on Steve's list, I ask my husband to nominate some on my behalf.


----------



## Mike Farlow

Greetings, my first post after registering. Looking forward to the experience!


----------



## Louise Cole

Is William  T Johnstone on here? There's a typo in the  tag-line  of his book which I'm sure the Kindle Scout team would fix...?


----------



## Louise Cole

My headtalker campaign went out and thank you so much to all the Scouters on here who supported it. It literally would not have ahppened without you. We'll see tomorrow if it's pushed my numbers up,  but either way I'm really grateful xx


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Mike Farlow said:


> Greetings, my first post after registering. Looking forward to the experience!


Welcome, Mike! Looking forward to your book hitting Kindle Scout


----------



## Walt Mussell

Nominations made. The Atlantis Twins looks really good. I've been waiting until it got to the last day so I could finally select it.


----------



## Kay7979

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
> Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
> 
> My third slot already had The Atlantis Twins by M.S. Kaminsky.
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Same here. Good luck and I bet you're glad to be nearing the end of your campaigns!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated top 3 good luck all!


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> If Rita takes Ensnared off the list to make it easier for the others to get nominations from Kboards, maybe we could all tweet Ensnared for her or give it a single share somewhere to give her that last push for new potential readers? Something like:
> If you love clever, modern fantasy with a romantic twist, don't miss Ensnared on Kindle Scout https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/302FD6V390BZ7


Thank you!! That's really nice! But, totally don't need to--it's all good.


----------



## RWhite7699

True Guardian, Love and Liability and Fired and Inflamed - nominated. Good luck!


----------



## Louise Cole

Am I the only one surprised by the fact that out of 120 books/authors on Scout at any one time there are so few of us here? That list isn't awfully long is it?


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Louise Cole said:


> Am I the only one surprised by the fact that out of 120 books/authors on Scout at any one time there are so few of us here? That list isn't awfully long is it?


I've thought of that too. We're just the dedicated ones. I have run into a few authors that were complaining about dismal sales and I referred them to KBoards. They never checked it out. Even others that were going through Kindle Scout. Oh well. We can only help ourselves sometime. (And that's challenge enough!)



Louise Cole said:


> My headtalker campaign went out and thank you so much to all the Scouters on here who supported it. It literally would not have ahppened without you. We'll see tomorrow if it's pushed my numbers up, but either way I'm really grateful xx


Headtalker confuses me. Maybe someone can shine some light on it. My "Please nominate Blood & Holy Water for Kindle Scout" tweet went out on February 21st. It shows 109 Unique Clicks on that day. A Unique Click is a click that takes them directly to my page on Kindle Scout. BUT when I go to kindle scout for the 21st, I had only 49 page views. How is this discrepancy possible? The same happened when I had Love, Lies & Clones on KS. 101 unique clicks on the Headtalker graph (275 total clicks) with only 19 page views that day on KS. It feels like someone's fudging data.

Oh, also my "featured photo" image on Headtalker isn't transferring to Twitter. Any idea why?



ritastradling said:


> I notice a bit of a cluster here. If you'd be willing Steve, I'd be happy to volunteer Ensnared to be taken off the list all together. Its campaign is doing fine and it's up to the Kindle Scout gods anyhow


Sorry, Rita. I already had your book saved.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Monday and I am STILL waiting for the coffee to kick in.

Let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
LAST DAY LEFT!  Love & Liability by Linda Cassidy Lewis
3 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
3 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
3 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
3 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
4 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
4 days left  The Dieter by Mark Connelly
6 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
7 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
11 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
12 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
13 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
17 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
17 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
17 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
17 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
20 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
21 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
25 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
28 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***************
PS: I try to keep the "BUY THIS BOOK" to a minimum on this list - but I just wanted to remind you folks that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is marked down on Amazon.com and Amazon.ca (NOT Amazon.co.uk, sorry folks) to $1.00 for the month of February - which means this is ALMOST your last chance to get this book at that bargain price. Just click the cover in the signature below, if you are interested. I know a lot of you folks have been around along to have received a free copy thanks to the KS nomination process - but I thought I'd mention it because writers are innately needy, greedy and shameless to boot.

We now return you to your previously-scheduled programming.


----------



## Louise Cole

I tried to buy it Steve but it isn't coming up at a reduced price on Amazon.co.uk. Is the offer just for the US? 

Nope ain't showing at $1  in the US either.Maybe because I'ma UK customer?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Louise Cole said:


> I tried to buy it Steve but it isn't coming up at a reduced price on Amazon.co.uk. Is the offer just for the US?
> 
> Nope ain't showing at $1 in the US either.Maybe because I'ma UK customer?


Yup, sorry - but when they set up the promo I was flat on my back with the Noro-virus. Otherwise, I would have insisted (begged, pleaded, grovelled) that the promo be ALSO in the UK. But it isn't. Just Amazon.com and Amazon.ca - for American and Canadian readers only. Everywhere else it is still just the regular price. I am hoping that a future promotion will open KELPIE DREAMS up to you UK readers at a bargain price, but for now it is the full price in the UK.

My deepest apologies...


----------



## Louise Cole

I hope they allow UK writers to run price promotions in the US. Good luck with it anyway, Steve. I shall have to dig down the back of the sofa for the full £3.60


----------



## Mark Connelly

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3KNEW7X9WSXSA

A diet is a journey measured in inches. . .

Please nominate The Dieter!


----------



## amiblackwelder

Quantum State is on Kindle Scout, 17 more days. 3rd book trying on Kindle Scout.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/18Z6IS0D16GPN


----------



## Used To Be BH

Joynell Schultz said:


> Headtalker confuses me. Maybe someone can shine some light on it. My "Please nominate Blood & Holy Water for Kindle Scout" tweet went out on February 21st. It shows 109 Unique Clicks on that day. A Unique Click is a click that takes them directly to my page on Kindle Scout. BUT when I go to kindle scout for the 21st, I had only 49 page views. How is this discrepancy possible? The same happened when I had Love, Lies & Clones on KS. 101 unique clicks on the Headtalker graph (275 total clicks) with only 19 page views that day on KS. It feels like someone's fudging data.


Views can be counted in different ways. I first learned this when I noticed huge discrepancies between my WordPress stats and my Google Analytics stats. Turns out they use somewhat different standards to determine a page view. Length of time a person actually stays on the page is crucial. In other words, if someone clicks on the Headtalker ad but doesn't stay long, KS doesn't count it as a view. I'm speculating, but it's logical speculation based on other things I've observed. (Note also that FB and YouTube count video views in different ways, which is why FB can say that they get more views than YouTube--YouTube sets a much higher standard.)


----------



## tanihanes

True Guardian and Fired and Inflamed are nominated!


----------



## ritastradling

amiblackwelder said:


> Quantum State is on Kindle Scout, 17 more days. 3rd book trying on Kindle Scout.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/18Z6IS0D16GPN


Saved


----------



## Louise Cole

Joynell Schultz said:


> Headtalker confuses me. Maybe someone can shine some light on it. My "Please nominate Blood & Holy Water for Kindle Scout" tweet went out on February 21st. It shows 109 Unique Clicks on that day. A Unique Click is a click that takes them directly to my page on Kindle Scout. BUT when I go to kindle scout for the 21st, I had only 49 page views. How is this discrepancy possible? The same happened when I had Love, Lies & Clones on KS. 101 unique clicks on the Headtalker graph (275 total clicks) with only 19 page views that day on KS. It feels like someone's fudging data.
> 
> Oh, also my "featured photo" image on Headtalker isn't transferring to Twitter. Any idea why?


I'm a bit confused too. I both some cheap gigs,for a dollar. I was charged for them all but one never showed and the other only said it was delivered after the campaign was over. They all promised multiple platforms but pretty much only used twitter. I have emailed and tweeted at headtalker five times with issues and never had a response. My image didn't show up on the posts either. Ho Hum. You have to try these things once. Not sure I'd do it twice.


----------



## Paul Francois

Got these 3...Good luck!

LAST DAY LEFT! True Guardian by Emma Lindsay
3 days left Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
3 days left Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Bill Hiatt said:


> Views can be counted in different ways. I first learned this when I noticed huge discrepancies between my WordPress stats and my Google Analytics stats. Turns out they use somewhat different standards to determine a page view. Length of time a person actually stays on the page is crucial. In other words, if someone clicks on the Headtalker ad but doesn't stay long, KS doesn't count it as a view. I'm speculating, but it's logical speculation based on other things I've observed. (Note also that FB and YouTube count video views in different ways, which is why FB can say that they get more views than YouTube--YouTube sets a much higher standard.)


This is helpful. So I shouldn't think Headtalker is puffing up their numbers so I keep coming back to them. Shucks. I was hoping I could abandon the desperate please to support my campaign. Either way, it does bring in some traffic.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Well, that's really good to know about headtalker. I was going to try it, but no one really seemed to think it gave them that much traffic, so I don't feel like I missed out on much. Of course with only 3 days left it's far too late to start one lol. Maybe I'll try it out next time.


----------



## SG

Finally! The Eternity Prophecy is on preorder: https://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Prophecy-S-G-Basu-ebook/dp/B01MZ4NMN1
Anyone who nominated should have received their copy today 

Excited much!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Hi folks! My name is J. M. Moreaux and I currently have a book up for consideration on Kindle Scout:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LQ2YLPQC68ZV
This is the exciting first book in my new supernatural/fantasy series, Gods of the Old South. If you like fast-paced, intelligent, suspenseful fiction with a generous helping of historical fantasy, then MAIDENWOOD is for you!
You can also check out my website:
https://www.maidenwoodforever.com
Please nominate me and let me know what you think, I'd love to hear your feedback.
Thanks and all the best 
JMMoreaux


----------



## Louise Cole

I noticed your cover for Maidenwood the other day and liked it very much.


----------



## jcarter

SG said:


> Finally! The Eternity Prophecy is on preorder: https://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Prophecy-S-G-Basu-ebook/dp/B01MZ4NMN1
> Anyone who nominated should have received their copy today
> 
> Excited much!


Yahoo! How exciting--it's a big day!

And thanks to everyone who has nominated my book. I'm so grateful to be part of such a supportive, positive, encouraging group.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Louise Cole said:


> I noticed your cover for Maidenwood the other day and liked it very much.


Thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just got home from work and I see that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, which has been part of a big February book for a buck promo (only in Amazon.com and Amazon.ca) has now risen up to 6146 - which is the highest Amazon ranking I've had in quite some time. I want to thank EVERYBODY who bought a copy. I'd buy you all a cold root beer if I could.


----------



## ritastradling

SG said:


> Finally! The Eternity Prophecy is on preorder: https://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Prophecy-S-G-Basu-ebook/dp/B01MZ4NMN1
> Anyone who nominated should have received their copy today
> 
> Excited much!


Congratulations! Looks great!


----------



## jcarter

Steve Vernon said:


> I just got home from work and I see that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, which has been part of a big February book for a buck promo (only in Amazon.com and Amazon.ca) has now risen up to 6146 - which is the highest Amazon ranking I've had in quite some time. I want to thank EVERYBODY who bought a copy. I'd buy you all a cold root beer if I could.


That's awesome! What a great day!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I just picked up my copy of The Eternity Prophesy!

And Huzzah for Kelpie Dreams!


----------



## Louise Cole

BIll said:
"I first learned this when I noticed huge discrepancies between my WordPress stats and my Google Analytics stats. Turns out they use somewhat different standards to determine a page view. Length of time a person actually stays on the page is crucial. In other words, if someone clicks on the Headtalker ad but doesn't stay long, KS doesn't count it as a view. I'm speculating, but it's logical speculation based on other things I've observed."

You Tube counts 30 seconds as a view and fb 3 seconds, so yes, that's a discrepancy. I think KS must count anyone who nominates as a page view though even if they swoop onto the page and press the button straight away and leave. Thing is by the time someone has read your facebook post or twitter appeal, they've already seen the cover, read the blurb and nine times out of ten click knowing they want to nominate. So I'm guessing that many people don't stay long.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Thank you!
J. M. Moreaux


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I've got a night shift coming up tonight, followed by a day shift tomorrow. It's going to be a long two days.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
2 days left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
2 days left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
2 days left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
3 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left  The Dieter by Mark Connelly
5 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
6 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
10 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
11 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
12 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
16 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
16 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
16 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
16 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
19 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
20 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
24 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
27 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***************
PS: Today is the LAST day that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is marked down on Amazon.com and Amazon.ca (NOT Amazon.co.uk, sorry folks) to $1.00 for the month of February - which means this is your last chance to get this book at that bargain price. Just click the cover in the signature below, if you are interested. The book is sitting at a 6468 Amazon Ranking this morning and I am pretty happy with that figure - so thanks to everyone who helped me get there.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Retweeted Steve's Kelpie Dreams offer. You can do so here:

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/828794882277986305

Added:

2 days left Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
2 days left Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
2 days left Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis

Good luck!


----------



## tanihanes

Fired and Inflamed
Bad Shadow
Nominated this morning! Good luck to everyone : o)


----------



## Paul Francois

I have these 3 in my nomination list:

2 days left Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
2 days left Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
5 days left Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz

Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

Fired and Inflamed, Bad Shadou and Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul - my nominations. Good luck to all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

SG said:


> Finally! The Eternity Prophecy is on preorder: https://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Prophecy-S-G-Basu-ebook/dp/B01MZ4NMN1
> Anyone who nominated should have received their copy today
> 
> Excited much!


I rejoiced when I saw the email!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> I just got home from work and I see that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, which has been part of a big February book for a buck promo (only in Amazon.com and Amazon.ca) has now risen up to 6146 - which is the highest Amazon ranking I've had in quite some time. I want to thank EVERYBODY who bought a copy. I'd buy you all a cold root beer if I could.


This is an especially great achievement when one keeps in mind that it seems to get harder and harder to hit those high ranks. In most respects my newest released shattered my old records, but my debut novel still has the distinction of hitting the highest ranking. That was 4 1/2 years ago, when it was a little easier to get there.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

2 days left Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
2 days left Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner

Got these two nominated along with my own book, of course 

Thank you to everyone nominating Sebastian Spyres, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kojiverse

So a week ago I got injured at work. A concussion that I'm still recovering from. I have been mostly following doctors orders and staying off the computer. Could not promote which was hard. The book ended up trending for its last day so thank you everyone who nominated Come Back to You. Have not heard yet if we got chosen.


----------



## Matthew Speak

SG said:


> Finally! The Eternity Prophecy is on preorder: https://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Prophecy-S-G-Basu-ebook/dp/B01MZ4NMN1
> Anyone who nominated should have received their copy today
> 
> Excited much!


Awesome! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## JPDavid

I've nominated (with the help of an associate who shall remain nameless) the top four on the list. Good luck to all of you!
I'm still waiting to hear about Mind Game. 
JP


----------



## AnitaLouise

Current nominations are:

2 days left Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
2 days left Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
2 days left Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Jen, Capulet, and Alex and I'll see about getting a friend to nominate Eugene.

Good luck all.


----------



## JPDavid

I just learned that Mind Game wasn't selected. Although I'm disappointed, it was a very interesting process and I learned a great deal about marketing (and patience!). Thanks for your support!!
JP


----------



## Goldpencil

Keep writing JPDavid. The only grouse I had with mind game was that big, red, stock exchange market-like arrow on the cover. Keep writing.


----------



## jcarter

JPDavid said:


> I just learned that Mind Game wasn't selected. Although I'm disappointed, it was a very interesting process and I learned a great deal about marketing (and patience!). Thanks for your support!!
> JP


I'm really sorry to hear that. You waited a long time for the decision, too, didn't you? The worst part is the waiting.


----------



## jcarter

Thank you to everyone who has nominated Fired and Inflamed. Thanks to you all, it's now in Hot and Trending for the first time (with two days to go!). This time around I decided to go with Lexi's "set it and forget it" approach, so all I've really done is post here, post in one Facebook group, and send a couple tweets. I'd tried to focus on writing this month instead. Hopefully I'll have a couple more hours in Hot and Trending before the campaign ends, but no matter, what a big THANK YOU to everyone for helping my campaign end on a high note!


----------



## Louise Cole

Bad luck JPDavid. But I hope you have a great launch with Mind Gameand benefit from all those new people who got to see the book.
JCarter - hurrah for the last leg. I think I'll want to cry and celebrate just having got to the end of  the 30 days.


----------



## PraytorAZ

My book TRANSMUTED was selected by Kindle Scout (Kindle Press) and published on January 31. At the end of the campaign, I'd accumulated 445 page views and was H&T for only 42 hours (on the last two days). This was a pathetic showing compared to many of the books submitted around the same time as mine. In my opinion, Kindle Scout is a manuscript submission tool for Kindle Press, a way for them to engage customers and readers, and a means to--hopefully--acquire some early reviews via the free download if a manuscript is accepted for publication. But I see no correlation to the selection process itself. So far I've been thrilled with the way Kindle Press has managed my rollout, but it's only been 27 days. If my research on sales rank to actual downloads is correct, my downloads/sales have been averaging about 24 a day (including @ $3.59 or Kindle Unlimited, but excluding Kindle Scout fee copies, which I doubt is more than 50 units).

I also believe there's an advantage to posting your manuscript and soliciting nominations whether you "win" or not, and that's the thank you email Kindle Scout sends even if you aren't selected. If you have your book set up and ready to publish the minute your campaign is over, those notifications could give you a nice little starting bump. Good luck everyone, and wrimo.


----------



## Louise Cole

Yes I agree hot and trending doesn't necessarily mean it gets picked up. For me it's been about making sure I use the time to get the book seen by as many readers as possible so that either way I get a little springboard on launch. Glad yours is going so well for you.


----------



## mcginty

'The Wilding Winter' didn't make the cut. That was a tough email to read, I suppose because the KS process gets the writer so deeply, personally involved. I'll have to take a step back to consider where I'll go with the book. At my current output of one ms (80k words) every year and a half, it's unlikely I could build up a following on KDP. Or could I? I'll think about that. Anyway, prepping for Scout left me with a clean, polished ms, and I learned a lot along the way, much of it from reading this thread and this forum. I'd like to thank everyone who gave me a view or a nom, and, who knows, I may fire up another campaign before the year's end.
    Ruth White, it was a privilege to discover your books. My middle-school daughter and I are reading 'Belle Prater's Boy'. Her first question to me: "Dad, what's a 'holler'?"


----------



## Kay7979

Sending my sympathy to those of you who got the dreaded "not selected" email. Keep in mind, there's a Kindle Scout Alumni thread where you can continue to share ideas and support with other authors who have participated in the program.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## RWhite7699

mcginty said:


> 'The Wilding Winter' didn't make the cut. That was a tough email to read, I suppose because the KS process gets the writer so deeply, personally involved. I'll have to take a step back to consider where I'll go with the book. At my current output of one ms (80k words) every year and a half, it's unlikely I could build up a following on KDP. Or could I? I'll think about that. Anyway, prepping for Scout left me with a clean, polished ms, and I learned a lot along the way, much of it from reading this thread and this forum. I'd like to thank everyone who gave me a view or a nom, and, who knows, I may fire up another campaign before the year's end.
> Ruth White, it was a privilege to discover your books. My middle-school daughter and I are reading 'Belle Prater's Boy'. Her first question to me: "Dad, what's a 'holler'?"


Thank you so much, McGinty. Tell her a holler is just a canyon, but with lots of trees.
Sorry about Wilding Winter. Good luck with whatever you decide to do with it.


----------



## Goldpencil

The Night Key wasnt selected either, but ou can bet its going up on KDP as you read this. Also there's the kindle storyteller thing, look it up if you werent selected, could be luckier there.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Tom Swyers said:


> Retweeted Steve's Kelpie Dreams offer. You can do so here:
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/828794882277986305
> 
> Added:
> 
> 2 days left Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
> 2 days left Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
> 2 days left Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the link, Tom! I have retweeted the Kelpie Dreams post!

I have three books nominated, I won't say which ones, because I don't think that's fair. Fingers crossed for those waiting for news!


----------



## RWhite7699

RWhite7699 said:


> Fired and Inflamed, Bad Shadou and Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul - my nominations. Good luck to all!


Quoting myself here.
My daughter picked up Iron Pipeline for me Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hello Wednesday, happy old hump day, the weekend is a distant dream.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
1 day left  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
1 day left  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
1 day left  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
2 days left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
2 days left  The Dieter by Mark Connelly
4 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
5 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
9 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
10 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
11 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
15 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
15 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
15 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
15 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
18 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
19 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
23 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
24 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
26 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Right I have some nominated and others saved for later.  Happy scouting all.


----------



## Kody Boye

Good luck to everyone who's currently at the end of their campaigns!

Now, my question is: what have been successful promotional tactics that y'all have done? I'm currently running my own YA novel through Kindle Scout and am always looking for more promotional tips.

Edited to add: I've been doing the social media stuff (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Google+ and Tumblr) and have even invested some money into a 'share this image' campaign for my Facebook peeps, but I'd love to hear anything else y'all have done.


----------



## Louise Cole

I put a long post about five or six pages back listing all the things I'd done. And there are few tips at the end of this: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1742680442679771&id=1740334169581065


----------



## Mike Farlow

Hello everyone! I'm new to the KBoards family. I've written a non-fiction book, but I'm just now at the point of being able to publish fiction. Have been working for the past 18 months or so on a sci fi series called the Host Saga. Just submitted Book 1 (Future Discovered) to the Scout program. My campaign just started today!

A recent winner of the program, LG (Liz) O'Connor, has been mentoring me to get to this point. I find that compared to non-fiction, fiction is a much bigger challenge and I look forward to being part of this forum.

BTW, my Scout link is https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MICICMC2J4KM if anyone has a spare vote.

I look forward to the experience!

Mike


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> I put a long post about five or six pages back listing all the things I'd done. And there are few tips at the end of this: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1742680442679771&id=1740334169581065


I'll check for the post, Louise. Thanks!


----------



## Capulet Poehner

Thanks everyone for the nominations and the friendly community. Those 30 days went by fast! I'll share the results, and what I did to promote my campaign, once I hear back.


----------



## Kody Boye

Capulet Poehner said:


> Thanks everyone for the nominations and the friendly community. Those 30 days went by fast! I'll share the results, and what I did to promote my campaign, once I hear back.


Good luck!


----------



## Jada Ryker

kodyboye said:


> Good luck to everyone who's currently at the end of their campaigns!
> 
> Now, my question is: what have been successful promotional tactics that y'all have done? I'm currently running my own YA novel through Kindle Scout and am always looking for more promotional tips.
> 
> Edited to add: I've been doing the social media stuff (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Google+ and Tumblr) and have even invested some money into a 'share this image' campaign for my Facebook peeps, but I'd love to hear anything else y'all have done.


Hi, all  I keep up with the nominations list and always check those campaigns, and I skim through the comments. Kodyboye had a great question. I've posted the information at the bottom in the past, but probably a good idea to share it again.

*Also, I'll second the kudos for Steve and Lincoln. I've purchased, read, and reviewed their books to show my appreciation for what they do to help everyone else, including me! If you can support them in the same way, it would be great. We all appreciate those honest reviews.*

Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his KS experience (he's at least a two-time winner). This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors/

Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information. Here are some of them:

Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc. Be sure and check out his stats! He also wrote a great guide to Kindle Scout.

Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.

Lexi Revellian (Time Rats 1 and 2; she's a two-time winner): Link to her article about earning her advance.

Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.

Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer, not yet released): How she chose the KS option.

Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.

My experiences (Take the Body and Run) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers but I won a contract.

And others tell their tales.


----------



## RWhite7699

RWhite7699 said:


> Quoting myself here.
> My daughter picked up Iron Pipeline for me Good luck!


Quoting myself again - Rita, my daughter also nominated Ensnared for me. Get your name back on the list! It's not too late. People on this board will figure out a way to give you a nom.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

I got my girlfriend to nominate Iron Pipeline and Ensnared, and I have the other three nominated.


----------



## ritastradling

RWhite7699 said:


> Quoting myself again - Rita, my daughter also nominated Ensnared for me. Get your name back on the list! It's not too late. People on this board will figure out a way to give you a nom.


Thank you! That's so nice! No worries about the list-- Ensnared is doing fine.


----------



## ritastradling

ASDeMatteis said:


> I got my girlfriend to nominate Iron Pipeline and Ensnared, and I have the other three nominated.


Thank you!! I have you nominated as well! Good luck to us both, huh  wow, this month went fast, didn't it?


----------



## Kody Boye

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, all  I keep up with the nominations list and always check those campaigns, and I skim through the comments. Kodyboye had a great question. I've posted the information at the bottom in the past, but probably a good idea to share it again.


Thank you for the information, Jada! I bookmarked it and will read through it.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

ritastradling said:


> Thank you!! I have you nominated as well! Good luck to us both, huh  wow, this month went fast, didn't it?


Thanks so much! Haha yeah it really did, I can't believe it's about to be over.


----------



## Kody Boye

I figured I'd post my Kindle Scout book here as well for y'all's consideration. It's going through one final edit presently, but until then, you can read an excerpt and nominate it now here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2Z22VB3BO2511


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis

Then logged in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Dieter by Mark Connelly

Good luck to all six!

Mark


----------



## tanihanes

ritastradling said:


> I wanted to ask a couple question of people who've been selected. If you'd be interested in answering, I'd REALLY appreciate it!!!!
> 
> so, all this assuming that the author is selected by Kindle Press...
> 
> I hear you can't select your price, but will they allow you to make suggestions on price?
> Do they ask you to alter content or just provide proofreading comments? If content, do they edit afterward or expect you to hire someone to review those sections?
> Say you don't want to make the content changes, what happens then?
> Do you have a strong communication line with your editor or is it more the formal, form letters type of interactions?
> 
> Okay, and an odd one: does anyone have sexual content in their selected books? I know the 'terms' say that they 'allow sexual content' of a non-graphic nature, but I don't know how they qualify and quantify this . . .
> 
> Any answers/thoughts would be VERY appreciated


I just saw this post. I didn't realize sexual content was even a question, I just figured it's either there or it's not! My books are pretty much a nonstop sex-fest lol! It's about a young couple who just got together, and what the hell else do newly in love couples do? Yikes. I wonder if content alone could get me rejected? Haha, never thought about this...


----------



## RWhite7699

tanihanes said:


> I just saw this post. I didn't realize sexual content was even a question, I just figured it's either there or it's not! My books are pretty much a nonstop sex-fest lol! It's about a young couple who just got together, and what the hell else do newly in love couples do? Yikes. I wonder if content alone could get me rejected? Haha, never thought about this...


You would be amazed at what they accept, and apparently do very well with it. That's the least of your worries.


----------



## ritastradling

tanihanes said:


> I just saw this post. I didn't realize sexual content was even a question, I just figured it's either there or it's not! My books are pretty much a nonstop sex-fest lol! It's about a young couple who just got together, and what the hell else do newly in love couples do? Yikes. I wonder if content alone could get me rejected? Haha, never thought about this...


Yeah. There's a fair amount of (non-graphic) sex in my book, so I'm wondering if this is a disqualifying factor as well. But, Jen mentioned that a selected book did have sex in it, so maybe it's fine.


----------



## ritastradling

RWhite7699 said:


> You would be amazed at what they accept, and apparently do very well with it. That's the least of your worries.


I see your point. I'm pretty surprised on how few books they accept.


----------



## tanihanes

ritastradling said:


> Yeah. There's a fair amount of (non-graphic) sex in my book, so I'm wondering if this is a disqualifying factor as well. But, Jen mentioned that a selected book did have sex in it, so maybe it's fine.


@RitaStradling: I've read so much sexy stuff that I don't know what sexy is anymore, I think! And "non-graphic", too, is kind of nebulous in my mind at this point lol. There are certain words I don't use, but I describe every action pretty specifically, you know? Hmm. Well, there are bigger issues than how many times my peeps get it on, hopefully! Or hopefully not, I guess? Man, am I even speaking English anymore??


----------



## Joynell Schultz

kodyboye said:


> Now, my question is: what have been successful promotional tactics that y'all have done? I'm currently running my own YA novel through Kindle Scout and am always looking for more promotional tips.


Welcome to the group! Your cover caught my eye well before I saw it in this group. Kudos!
I've blogged about it too. Here's my post: https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/02/25/i-need-your-vote-advertising-kindle-scout/


----------



## Matthew Speak

tanihanes said:


> I just saw this post. I didn't realize sexual content was even a question, I just figured it's either there or it's not! My books are pretty much a nonstop sex-fest lol! It's about a young couple who just got together, and what the hell else do newly in love couples do? Yikes. I wonder if content alone could get me rejected? Haha, never thought about this...


Devils Glen originally had some soft core stuff that the Kirkus editor suggested I remove...mostly for esthetic reasons. She felt those couple scenes didn't fit the tone of the rest of the book. I agreed with that assessment, so I toned it down quite a bit. But it was only a suggestion, not a mandate or anything.


----------



## Kody Boye

Joynell Schultz said:


> Welcome to the group! Your cover caught my eye well before I saw it in this group. Kudos!
> I've blogged about it too. Here's my post: https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/02/25/i-need-your-vote-advertising-kindle-scout/


Awww, thanks Joynell. I appreciate the compliment. I found good stock art and Canva had a nice layout for the fonts, so that really helped in creating the cover.

I'm about to head on over to your blog to see what you've written down.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Locked in nominations on:

Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis

Good luck to all.

And thanks for the nominations thrown my way. 
Much appreciated


----------



## AaronFrale

kodyboye said:


> Now, my question is: what have been successful promotional tactics that y'all have done? I'm currently running my own YA novel through Kindle Scout and am always looking for more promotional tips.


Hi Kody, welcome to the forum!

In addition to all the wonderful information you've gotten from previous replies. I'd also throw in my two cents that there is some debate as how much Hot & Trending matters. There's those who have posted and forgotten about it and were selected with very little promotion effort. Whereas others who've promoted the heck out of it, were H&T the whole time, and didn't get selected. But generally speaking, those who H&T more have a higher likely hood of being selected. I personally think it's in your best interest to promote, if you're selected, all the people who nominated might be potential reviewers.

If you're not selected (I got 4 books of KS past), you can get some readers and reviewers out of it too, I always put in my KS campaign message (the one they email at the end), something like email here for a free digital copy of this book if it's not selected. Then when they email me, and I say thanks for emailing, here's the book, please review it if you get a chance. So far, each failed KS campaign has given me some new readers, and few are even regular reviewers. For me writing is about the big picture, if each book does a little better than the last then I'm doing all right.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

amiblackwelder said:


> Quantum State is on Kindle Scout, 17 more days. 3rd book trying on Kindle Scout.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/18Z6IS0D16GPN


Good luck, Ami! I was surprised Exotiqa wasn't picked up. I loved your excerpt, so I just bought it! Will save this one for later


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Steve Vernon said:


> I just got home from work and I see that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, which has been part of a big February book for a buck promo (only in Amazon.com and Amazon.ca) has now risen up to 6146 - which is the highest Amazon ranking I've had in quite some time. I want to thank EVERYBODY who bought a copy. I'd buy you all a cold root beer if I could.


Congrats, Steve!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

PraytorAZ said:


> My book TRANSMUTED was selected by Kindle Scout (Kindle Press) and published on January 31. At the end of the campaign, I'd accumulated 445 page views and was H&T for only 42 hours (on the last two days). This was a pathetic showing compared to many of the books submitted around the same time as mine. In my opinion, Kindle Scout is a manuscript submission tool for Kindle Press, a way for them to engage customers and readers, and a means to--hopefully--acquire some early reviews via the free download if a manuscript is accepted for publication. But I see no correlation to the selection process itself. So far I've been thrilled with the way Kindle Press has managed my rollout, but it's only been 27 days. If my research on sales rank to actual downloads is correct, my downloads/sales have been averaging about 24 a day (including @ $3.59 or Kindle Unlimited, but excluding Kindle Scout fee copies, which I doubt is more than 50 units).
> 
> I also believe there's an advantage to posting your manuscript and soliciting nominations whether you "win" or not, and that's the thank you email Kindle Scout sends even if you aren't selected. If you have your book set up and ready to publish the minute your campaign is over, those notifications could give you a nice little starting bump. Good luck everyone, and wrimo.


Those are great sales metrics! Congrats 



tanihanes said:


> I just saw this post. I didn't realize sexual content was even a question, I just figured it's either there or it's not! My books are pretty much a nonstop sex-fest lol! It's about a young couple who just got together, and what the hell else do newly in love couples do? Yikes. I wonder if content alone could get me rejected? Haha, never thought about this...


Hi Tani, My book _Shelter My Heart_ was just selected this month, and it most definitely has sex in it! I'll confide now that I was a little concerned about that. But it's not gratuitous, just part of the story, yet on the higher end of the heat scale - probably a 3.75 on a scale of 1 - 5. That said, I haven't received my edits yet, but it's part of a series where reader's expectations have already been set. Hope that helps.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

ritastradling said:


> Yeah. There's a fair amount of (non-graphic) sex in my book, so I'm wondering if this is a disqualifying factor as well. But, Jen mentioned that a selected book did have sex in it, so maybe it's fine.


Mine definitely does, and I makes no apologies about it  So, not a disqualifying factor.


----------



## Kody Boye

AaronFrale said:


> Hi Kody, welcome to the forum!
> 
> In addition to all the wonderful information you've gotten from previous replies. I'd also throw in my two cents that there is some debate as how much Hot & Trending matters. There's those who have posted and forgotten about it and were selected with very little promotion effort. Whereas others who've promoted the heck out of it, were H&T the whole time, and didn't get selected. But generally speaking, those who H&T more have a higher likely hood of being selected. I personally think it's in your best interest to promote, if you're selected, all the people who nominated might be potential reviewers.
> 
> If you're not selected (I got 4 books of KS past), you can get some readers and reviewers out of it too, I always put in my KS campaign message (the one they email at the end), something like email here for a free digital copy of this book if it's not selected. Then when they email me, and I say thanks for emailing, here's the book, please review it if you get a chance. So far, each failed KS campaign has given me some new readers, and few are even regular reviewers. For me writing is about the big picture, if each book does a little better than the last then I'm doing all right.


Thanks for the advice, Aaron! I appreciate the advice. I didn't even think of adding a 'copy of the novel for free' aspect because at first I thought I was going to give the novel back to my agent to submit to publishers, but now I'm thinking I'll just self-publish it (Since I already have a cover, someone editing it in-depth, etc.)


----------



## ritastradling

tanihanes said:


> @RitaStradling: I've read so much sexy stuff that I don't know what sexy is anymore, I think! And "non-graphic", too, is kind of nebulous in my mind at this point lol. There are certain words I don't use, but I describe every action pretty specifically, you know? Hmm. Well, there are bigger issues than how many times my peeps get it on, hopefully! Or hopefully not, I guess? Man, am I even speaking English anymore??


Yeah, I find it hard to gage the difference between what people consider graphic and not a lot of the time.


----------



## tanihanes

LG O'Connor said:


> Those are great sales metrics! Congrats
> 
> Hi Tani, My book _Shelter My Heart_ was just selected this month, and it most definitely has sex in it! I'll confide now that I was a little concerned about that. But it's not gratuitous, just part of the story, yet on the higher end of the heat scale - probably a 3.75 on a scale of 1 - 5. That said, I haven't received my edits yet, but it's part of a series where reader's expectations have already been set. Hope that helps.
> [/quote
> 
> Good! You can't really tell from my covers, but I'm known as "the queen of smut" in some circles, so we'll see, I guess )-!! Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## lauramg_1406

ritastradling said:


> Yeah, I find it hard to gage the difference between what people consider graphic and not a lot of the time.


At the end of the day sex still sells! You're not going to please a handful of readers, but I think most wouldn't bat an eyelid! So I certainly wouldn't worry about sex in your books!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

Wow. I dropped off H&T for eight hours yesterday. I'd had 84 page views the day before and 132 yesterday. Yet I dropped off for eight hours. I guess they must have all been clustered in the evening or something.  Curiously it picked up again once the UK  went to bed and the US came online.


----------



## Louise Cole

I think Kody it's not worth thinking about H&T in terms of selection.  They  are two different things. H&T is a mechanism for attracting readers,making the book visible.  Those readers are useful to you and Amazon whether the book gets picked up or not because if you publish on KDP, those readers will  help you make more money.
There's quite a lot of confusing stuff out there on blogs about how H&T should be  used and which types of traffic Amazon cares about most. None of that matters. Get as much traffic to this glorious shop window Amazon has lent you for a month as possible and you will do justice to your book and be the kind of commercial, savvy writer any retailer would want to work with. Sure, some people set and forget and that's their choice. I don't really know why anyone would if they are serious about selling their books but you can. You just won't be making the most of the opportunity and I think if you don't promote as a writer you won't see the same level of sales success whichever way you publish.
I have an agent too and I understand how the traditional publishing world works. believe me, every writer today has to promote their books. Unless you are a lead or superlead (like JK Rowling) your slice of the marketing budget is small. And that's where we have a huge advantage over traditionally published writers, because their royalty per copy is tiny - far too  tiny to justify any advertising budget. But if I'm getting £1.50 per book I can afford to spend 13p getting that referral from facebook.


----------



## Kody Boye

I swear this campaign will kill me before it ends, haha. I'm driving so much promotion into it and trying to figure out what's doing what in terms of effectiveness.

So far I'm

Running an Amazon gift card giveaway through Facebook. I'm getting shares, but can't see all of them.

&

Am running a boosted post from my author page. I've yet to log in and see what my bit.ly is reporting, since I have a smaller URL for Twitter sharing and all. Will let y'all know in the later AM or afternoon once I get up.

I'm also posting like crazy to the Kindle promotion groups on Facebook as if I would one of my regular current releases, so there's that as well.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> I think Kody it's not worth thinking about H&T in terms of selection. They are two different things. H&T is a mechanism for attracting readers,making the book visible. Those readers are useful to you and Amazon whether the book gets picked up or not because if you publish on KDP, those readers will help you make more money.
> There's quite a lot of confusing stuff out there on blogs about how H&T should be used and which types of traffic Amazon cares about most. None of that matters. Get as much traffic to this glorious shop window Amazon has lent you for a month as possible and you will do justice to your book and be the kind of commercial, savvy writer any retailer would want to work with. Sure, some people set and forget and that's their choice. I don't really know why anyone would if they are serious about selling their books but you can. You just won't be making the most of the opportunity and I think if you don't promote as a writer you won't see the same level of sales success whichever way you publish.
> I have an agent too and I understand how the traditional publishing world works. believe me, every writer today has to promote their books. Unless you are a lead or superlead (like JK Rowling) your slice of the marketing budget is small. And that's where we have a huge advantage over traditionally published writers, because their royalty per copy is tiny - far too tiny to justify any advertising budget. But if I'm getting £1.50 per book I can afford to spend 13p getting that referral from facebook.


Very true, Louise. I'm mostly using the hot and trending section to draw additional traffic from the Kindle Scout site itself. As far as I'm concerned, it's free views and potential nominations daily.  That's how I see it.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

How does the Amazon giftcard giveaway work Kody?

I've been tracking clicks through my bit.ly account too, and so far I've had 341 clicks on that link. That's most of my fb and twitter traffic, and is probably about one-third of the views I've driven to the site. About 1,000 page views have come from Scout, but the 1,000 that have come from my postcards, fb posts etc have enabled those 1,000 on Scout. Without the H&T visibility that number would probably be lower.

I've found fb ads quite effective but it might be genre-sensitive. I've been advertising directly to teenagers who like books as mine is YA, and I've had a 1% response rate which is pretty good. I've done three short campaigns and I've never spent more than £5 a day but I've had 300 clicks. There are good quality contacts I think because 1 they are people I would never have been able to reach otherwise and 2. they only click through because they like the blurb and the cover which is on the ad.

I've also done some little cards with the link on for my neighbours. I think if you just push it through doors, it's so much junk mail. But if you explain to people that you have a novel up for an Amazon publishing contract, they tend to be really interested and very helpful. And those people go home, read the excerpt and if they like it they don't just vote, they tell people they know too. Yesterday I had a card through the door from a dog walker I met saying how much she loved the excerpt and how she had phoned her daughter in another city and told her to vote to. That's just from a card a given away when i was walking the dogs.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Good Morning,

_The Killdeer Connection_ went live today.

Thanks, Steve, for adding it to the list.

With the start of the campaign, I'm revealing my book cover.

You're looking down into a tunnel of books. Can you find my book cover?

Step inside and watch 60 book cover attempts in 60 seconds. Then see the winner.

You'll see a link in the lower left (blue box) in the later part of the video.

Click it. Now how cool is that? YouTube has some neat features

If you like what you see, please nominate it.

Here's a link to my campaign: http://hyperurl.co/KilldeerConnection

Offical link:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YCSHQWPSS0D4


----------



## Louise Cole

That's very clever Tom.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hello Thursday. Why the heck aren't you Friday?

That is a great looking cover trailer, Tom. The work that you put into your campaign ahead of going live is DEFINITELY going to pay off for you. That was smart planning on your part.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Fired and Inflamed by Jen Carter
LAST DAY LEFT!  Bad Shadou by Capulet Poehner
LAST DAY LEFT!  Sebastian Spyres and the Imprisoned Soul by Alex Dematteis
LAST DAY LEFT!  Iron Pipeline by Eugene Lloyd Macrae
1 day left  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
1 day left  The Dieter by Mark Connelly
3 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
4 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
8 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
9 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
10 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
14 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
14 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
14 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
14 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
17 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
18 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
22 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
23 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
25 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
29 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tom Swyers said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> _The Killdeer Connection_ went live today.
> 
> Thanks, Steve, for adding it to the list.
> 
> With the start of the campaign, I'm revealing my book cover.
> 
> You're looking down into a tunnel of books. Can you find my book cover?
> 
> Step inside and watch 60 book cover attempts in 60 seconds. Then see the winner.
> 
> You'll see a link in the lower left (blue box) in the later part of the video.
> 
> Click it. Now how cool is that? YouTube has some neat features
> 
> If you like what you see, please nominate it.
> 
> Here's a link to my campaign: http://hyperurl.co/KilldeerConnection
> 
> Offical link:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YCSHQWPSS0D4


Very nice video! It will be interesting to see if it bring in graphic design enthusiasts who might not find a conventional book video as appealing.


----------



## John Claudio

Hi. Long time lurker and reader here.

I recently added my first novel "Small Miracles" (yes, the one with the awful cover) to the nomination process.

"Small Miracles" by John Gabriel Rodi.  [URL=https://goo.gl/Gx2DAi]https://goo.gl/Gx2DAi [/url]
or  [URL=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/SSUFWUBRDOFV]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/SSUFWUBRDOFV [/url]


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Love the new cover, Tom.  Much more eye catching!


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> Wow. I dropped off H&T for eight hours yesterday. I'd had 84 page views the day before and 132 yesterday. Yet I dropped off for eight hours. I guess they must have all been clustered in the evening or something.  Curiously it picked up again once the UK went to bed and the US came online.


I think I can guess why: there are 21 books in their last day to two days left plus eighteen books that were just listed yesterday and today. And, there are only 20 H&T spots, so your book is battling these 39 books while each book is in its 'spike' period. If I'm right, it says good things about your books numbers on how quickly it recovered. I think there's a first of the month cluster, it seems that Scout likes to list a lot of its books on the first, second and third of the month.


----------



## Louise Cole

OK that's really interesting, thanks. Yes, that makes sense. I saw it was off last night and thought 'Lordy, what's happened there?' and was then perplexed when i found that the numbers were much better than I expected and not much worse. Yes, if 40 other books are all in their peak attention-grabbing phase then it must become much harder to hold onto your H&T slot. Thanks Rita.


----------



## jcarter

Tom Swyers said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> _The Killdeer Connection_ went live today.
> 
> Thanks, Steve, for adding it to the list.
> 
> With the start of the campaign, I'm revealing my book cover.
> 
> You're looking down into a tunnel of books. Can you find my book cover?
> 
> Step inside and watch 60 book cover attempts in 60 seconds. Then see the winner.
> 
> You'll see a link in the lower left (blue box) in the later part of the video.
> 
> Click it. Now how cool is that? YouTube has some neat features
> 
> If you like what you see, please nominate it.
> 
> Here's a link to my campaign: http://hyperurl.co/KilldeerConnection
> 
> Offical link:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YCSHQWPSS0D4


This is really cool!


----------



## Louise Cole

Dumb question: t what time on the last day does your campaign stop? They seem to start first thing in the morning, so can I assume they stop first thing in the morning too? My campaign ends on March 12 which would be the 31st day, so I'm assuming it cuts off at 5am that morning or something? Does anyone know?


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Louise Cole said:


> Dumb question: t what time on the last day does your campaign stop? They seem to start first thing in the morning, so can I assume they stop first thing in the morning too? My campaign ends on March 12 which would be the 31st day, so I'm assuming it cuts off at 5am that morning or something? Does anyone know?


From what I can tell, new books come on and old books leave at 9pm PST, so midnight EST. Book stats update at some ungodly hour of the morning for some reason


----------



## Louise Cole

So that would be 5am GMT? That would make sense.


----------



## RWhite7699

John Claudio said:


> Hi. Long time lurker and reader here.
> 
> I recently added my first novel "Small Miracles" (yes, the one with the awful cover) to the nomination process.
> 
> "Small Miracles" by John Gabriel Rodi.  [URL=https://goo.gl/Gx2DAi]https://goo.gl/Gx2DAi [/url]
> or  [URL=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/SSUFWUBRDOFV]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/SSUFWUBRDOFV [/url]


Welcome, John. Not a bad cover at all. Besides, you can't tell a book by its cover. Covers don't win. Contents do. Get your name on Steve's list.


----------



## MarilynVix

Hi all! Stopped by to see what was happening with current nominations. "Fire and Inflamed" appealed to me, so nominated it. Good luck to everyone that has their books ending soon. I know your pain. If you ran a good campaign, it will help with the launch. So, keep that in mind as you wait. It helps.   -Marilyn


----------



## lincolnjcole

MarilynVix said:


> Hi all! Stopped by to see what was happening with current nominations. "Fire and Inflamed" appealed to me, so nominated it. Good luck to everyone that has their books ending soon. I know your pain. If you ran a good campaign, it will help with the launch. So, keep that in mind as you wait. It helps.  -Marilyn


haha, i do the same thing! I like just seeing what is coming and who is running campaigns! I keep trying to finish my newest book to get my own new campaign started, but I've been swamped with real life.

I'm not a fan of real life!

Keep at it everyone and good luck! I'll keep nominating top slots!


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> How does the Amazon giftcard giveaway work Kody?


I basically just have people share an image, then enter their details in a spreadsheet. Since I'm going by who's shared, they each have their individual number (say, K shared first, so K is number 1, A shared second, so A is number 2.) At the end of the week, I'm going to pick a number through random.org to select the winner. 

As to how I'm doing: I fell off hot and trending. Working to get that back up, but it made me a slightly sad panda. Guess that's what I get for complaining about not being on H&T for the full 24 hours yesterday, haha.


----------



## jcarter

MarilynVix said:


> Hi all! Stopped by to see what was happening with current nominations. "Fire and Inflamed" appealed to me, so nominated it. Good luck to everyone that has their books ending soon. I know your pain. If you ran a good campaign, it will help with the launch. So, keep that in mind as you wait. It helps.  -Marilyn


Thank you, Marilyn!


----------



## KVL

My book went active today in KindleScout, I don't see how to post my book cover in this post. the photo icon is not intuitive. Anyway, Best wishes to all other Scoutee's! 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/f.html?C=3KRKL8BRA5K9I&K=ALG47YDJH2SPO&R=2TY3ZLFUL25NL&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fkindlescout.amazon.com%2Fp%2F27VY6B5ZQFY3C%3Fref_%3Dpe_886810_126055510&A=9QZAIBDG6UALBG9DZL8BBC6DOTKA&H=9GVVN8TJQZ2LHK7XURUUL4OYC98A&ref_=pe_886810_126055510
My website is GodStonepowers.com


----------



## John Claudio

RWhite7699 said:


> Welcome, John. Not a bad cover at all. Besides, you can't tell a book by its cover. Covers don't win. Contents do. Get your name on Steve's list.


I hope that's true! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SG

Tom Swyers said:


>


This is COOL!!!

All on the list nominated. And Ensnared also. Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

KVL said:


> My book went active today in KindleScout, I don't see how to post my book cover in this post. the photo icon is not intuitive. Anyway, Best wishes to all other Scoutee's!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/f.html?C=3KRKL8BRA5K9I&K=ALG47YDJH2SPO&R=2TY3ZLFUL25NL&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fkindlescout.amazon.com%2Fp%2F27VY6B5ZQFY3C%3Fref_%3Dpe_886810_126055510&A=9QZAIBDG6UALBG9DZL8BBC6DOTKA&H=9GVVN8TJQZ2LHK7XURUUL4OYC98A&ref_=pe_886810_126055510
> My website is GodStonepowers.com


You can put your cover where your picture would be if you had posted a picture of yourself, which you didn't. So, in your author profile - modify profile, put 'er there.


----------



## Kody Boye

So, update on my Facebook promo post, since I've only .17 cents left:

I don't believe I've seen a lot of turnover for it. I had one confirmed nomination, one share, a few likes, and several hundred paid views. However -- I added it into MULTIPLE categories rather than just YA, so that might have been my downfall. I'm thinking about experimenting with another $5 and choosing JUST the YA category for Texas (or should I go for a different state?)

Edited to add: Thank you, Steve, for including WHEN THEY CAME in your list. Much appreciated. 

Edited again to add: I'm running a second BOOSTED post, this time targeting Canada, the US and the United Kingdom, specifically aimed at the Young Adult interest. I'll let y'all know how that one does.


----------



## Walt Mussell

Louise Cole said:


> Wow. I dropped off H&T for eight hours yesterday. I'd had 84 page views the day before and 132 yesterday. Yet I dropped off for eight hours. I guess they must have all been clustered in the evening or something.  Curiously it picked up again once the UK went to bed and the US came online.


Louise, I had a day where I had 63 pages views and spent 22 hours on H&T and then followed it with 79 page views but only 4 hours on H&T. Not sure what makes the H&T work. What I have noticed is that is there's ever a day with significant numbers of "last day" books, then my book drops off. After the day ends, my book goes back on.


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Wyrd House - good luck,Julianne. Also The Dieter, and Blood and Holy Water. Best of luck to all.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks, Ruth!

Got the top three nominated, including me!

Fingers crossed for everyone who just started the waiting game.


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi Kody I don't know how to include an image in this forum so I can't show you my ad. But I chose women between 13 and 19 in the UK and USA who liked books, ebooks, mystery books, and reading. At the top I put "Nominate this stunning YA thriller on Kindle Scout and get a free copy if it's selected by Amazon." Then the image had the full  cover, front and back with a tag line down the right hand side (1200x62. Underneath was some of the book blurb.  The link takes them straight to the Scout page so anyone who has clicked has already been interested by the cover and the blurb and they definitely reflect in my nominations. 
Pay for clicks, not page impressions. Impressions are useless to you. Pick a 'traffic' campaign.
If you do another, do it today to run over Saturday or Sunday because you get a much higher response at weekends.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thank goodness for Friday!

That is a great looking cover trailer, Tom. The work that you put into your campaign ahead of going live is DEFINITELY going to pay off for you. That was smart planning on your part.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Dieter by Mark Connelly
2 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
3 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
7 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
8 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
9 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
13 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
13 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
13 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
13 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
16 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
17 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
21 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
22 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
24 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
27 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
28 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
28 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Got the top three nominated, including me!





RWhite7699 said:


> Nominated Wyrd House - good luck,Julianne. Also The Dieter, and Blood and Holy Water. Best of luck to all.


Fantastic! Thank you both.


----------



## Tom Swyers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Love the new cover, Tom. Much more eye catching!


Thank you, Juilanne!


----------



## tanihanes

Steve Vernon said:


> Thank goodness for Friday!
> 
> That is a great looking cover trailer, Tom. The work that you put into your campaign ahead of going live is DEFINITELY going to pay off for you. That was smart planning on your part.
> 
> So let's get to that daily list, right now!
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Wyrd House by Julianne Q. Johnson
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Dieter by Mark Connelly
> 2 days left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
> 3 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
> 7 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
> 8 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
> 9 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
> 13 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
> 13 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
> 13 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
> 13 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
> 16 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> 17 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
> 21 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
> 22 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 24 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 27 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 28 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 28 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 
> Nominated Wyrd House and Blood and Holy Water (#2 about the Diet was already hot and trending, congrats!!). Good luck to all : o)!!!


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Julianne, Mark, and Joynell today. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> Hi Kody I don't know how to include an image in this forum so I can't show you my ad. But I chose women between 13 and 19 in the UK and USA who liked books, ebooks, mystery books, and reading. At the top I put "Nominate this stunning YA thriller on Kindle Scout and get a free copy if it's selected by Amazon." Then the image had the full cover, front and back with a tag line down the right hand side (1200x62. Underneath was some of the book blurb. The link takes them straight to the Scout page so anyone who has clicked has already been interested by the cover and the blurb and they definitely reflect in my nominations.
> Pay for clicks, not page impressions. Impressions are useless to you. Pick a 'traffic' campaign.
> If you do another, do it today to run over Saturday or Sunday because you get a much higher response at weekends.


I have to have spent over ten dollars to get the click-to-page impressions. Good to know about the Saturday or Sunday promo though. I will definitely do that instead.


----------



## Kody Boye

I nominated Wyrd House, The Dieter and Blood and Holy Water!


----------



## Michelle Hughes

After getting really duped with a crap video trailer on fiverr one of the Kindle Scout Winners, Lee Isserow did one for me.  Would love your opinion.  It's on the front page of my site.  www.authormichellehughes.com


----------



## John Claudio

I nominated Wyrd House and the Dieter today.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Nominated Julianne's Wyrd House & Joy's Blood & Holy Water. My third nom is taken by a non-kboards book... Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Louise Cole

I had a space free so I did Wyrd House and when the next space comes free I shall do another.


----------



## Knox

Hi guys!
I've been following this thread for a while as I gather the nerve to enter my book in the Scout contest. My plan is to get it in sometime this month! Reading about all of your journeys has really helped me get a feel for it.
I also just finished reading Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout Guide-- I think it is excellent! If you don't mind, I have a question from it:
I was intrigued by the section on BooksButterfly for promotion- it really seemed to work. However it indicated he didn't spend much money- but that it ended up as ~$0.35/click with thousands of clicks. That seems like it would add up to an extraordinary amount. Could you help clarify for me? Trying to decide what I might use-- overwhelming for an introvert, huh?
Either way, I found the guide to be extremely helpful and has me ready to get started.

Look forward to being on here with you guys! I'll load up my nominations with the current ending campaigns!  

Carrie


----------



## MarilynVix

Hi everyone! I wanted to update everyone on my second month activities after launching _Everything For Love _. The one thing about being rejected from KS is that you can still push on and self-publish. So, I've listed my book on Netgalley to try to get some more reviews so I can get a BookBub ad (a girl can dream, right?). If you missed out in nominating my book, here's a chance to check it out.

https://s2.netgalley.com/catalog/book/108948


----------



## jcarter

The campaign is finally over, and now it's the waiting game. I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone who nominated Fired and Inflamed. Of course I'm hoping for the best, but I feel pretty good about whatever happens. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?

I'll continue nominating as always--and cheering for all the books coming through. Thanks to Kindle Scout, my TBR list is a mile long, and that's something I delight in. And what a blessing it is to have met everyone here! I feel like a learn something new every day from this board.


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks, Ruth!
> 
> Got the top three nominated, including me!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone who just started the waiting game.


Have Wyrd House nominated! Really hoping you get it 

Feeling a little nervous about this waiting game. From how quickly I get the emails, is seems like it could take as short as 24 hours. Does anyone have any insight on the timing after the campaign ends? I know it could take up to two weeks as per their terms but I was wondering about people's experiences.


----------



## Louise Cole

Michelle Hughes said:


> After getting really duped with a crap video trailer on fiverr one of the Kindle Scout Winners, Lee Isserow did one for me. Would love your opinion. It's on the front page of my site. www.authormichellehughes.com


It's good Michelle. The only thing I might suggest is putting your Scout page as the final screen link so if someone sees it on fb or follows your twitter link to it, they can nominate for a free book. You can always change that to a sales link after the campaign. Sending someone from a trailer to a website is a waste of a sales lead - if they are going to follow a link at that stage then they are interested and you want to convert that to a sale rather than send them somewhere they can't buy.


----------



## jcarter

ritastradling said:


> Have Wyrd House nominated! Really hoping you get it
> 
> Feeling a little nervous about this waiting game. From how quickly I get the emails, is seems like it could take as short as 24 hours. Does anyone have any insight on the timing after the campaign ends? I know it could take up to two weeks as per their terms but I was wondering about people's experiences.


It's sort of like figuring out the mystery of Hot and Trending--it's tough to tell what the process is exactly. I waited eight or nine days the first time. Torture! Some amazing books get bad news fairly quickly, so while it seems logical that the longer you have to wait, the better your chances are, I'm not sure if that holds true all the time.

It does seem like new selections are often announced on Tuesdays. Occasionally Monday nights and Thursdays, too. That seems to be the pattern that I've noticed. But then some books have been announced on weekends (didn't that happen around Thanksgiving) and probably every other day of the week as well.

I wish that I had more insights--I certainly feel like I've thought about it enough to have come up with something! But every time I think I might know what they do, they do the exact opposite. They definitely keep us on our toes!


----------



## Matthew Speak

Julianne, Mark and Joynell nominated. Good luck people!!


----------



## AaronFrale

kodyboye said:


> I have to have spent over ten dollars to get the click-to-page impressions.


While personally, I'd rather save the advertising budget for after KS, I will say that Author Shout has a super affordable KS ad option that is worth every penny. You might want to consider them for some of your advertising budget.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ritastradling said:


> Have Wyrd House nominated! Really hoping you get it
> 
> Feeling a little nervous about this waiting game. From how quickly I get the emails, is seems like it could take as short as 24 hours. Does anyone have any insight on the timing after the campaign ends? I know it could take up to two weeks as per their terms but I was wondering about people's experiences.


As others have mentioned, Tuesdays seem to be a big email notification day, but it isn't the only day. Some folks have waited 14+ days for news, my first campaign I heard in two days. Bad news too! But something to keep in mind, a quick and negative response doesn't mean they thought it was bad, we don't know when they start reading during a campaign. Also, a long wait doesn't guarantee selection. There's no way to know what's happening. Just wait it out, and my fingers are crossed for you!

Thanks for the nom! I'll be joining you in the waiting game with you at midnight! We can fret together, lol.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AaronFrale said:


> While personally, I'd rather save the advertising budget for after KS, I will say that Author Shout has a super affordable KS ad option that is worth every penny. You might want to consider them for some of your advertising budget.


I second the Author Shout KS package. Only 10 bucks, and it gave me quite a bit of traffic early on.


----------



## Tom Swyers

speakmatt said:


> Julianne, Mark and Joynell nominated. Good luck people!!


Ditto!


----------



## Kody Boye

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I second the Author Shout KS package. Only 10 bucks, and it gave me quite a bit of traffic early on.


Thank you Aaron and Julianne! I'll look into this for sure!


----------



## RWhite7699

Blood and Holy Water, Lady of Dreams, and Fracture _my noms. Good luck!


----------



## Kody Boye

Just paid for an Author Scout campaign for Kindle Scout. Thanks once again for recommending it peeps!


----------



## Goldpencil

Good luck to Julianne Mark and Joynell


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I am hungry for breakfast. I'm thinking pbj and then some writing and then I am going to go out with my wife to buy the groceries.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
2 days left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
6 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
7 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
8 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
12 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
12 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
12 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
12 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
15 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
16 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
20 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
21 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
23 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
26 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
26 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
27 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
27 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Kody Boye

Added Lady of Dreams and Fractured to my nominations.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

kodyboye said:


> Added Lady of Dreams and Fractured to my nominations.


Thanks!


----------



## Louise Cole

I have a slightly different take on the ad budget thing because I live in England.  Most UK authors find it really hard to get US reviews or any kind of profile on Amazon.com.When I worked with a publishing coop our US-based authors always sold far more books simply because their home turf was the US so all their early reviews were American and on .com. So I've pushed hard through Scout because I think it's one of only chances to attract a bunch of new American readers. Once it's published it will be much harder to get their attention.

I appreciate many of you don't have that issue but for UK people it may be worth thinking about. I reckon I'll have about 200 of my noms which are trackable from the US by the time I'm done. Maybe a little more. If any of those people leave reviews it will be worth gold for me. Getting US reviews is otherwise almost impossible.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi Everyone,

I have two headtalker campaigns that could use some support.

Note that I'm going to use video links with them. An experimental approach. There is a different trailer for each one. They are both posted at the headtalker site at the links:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fight-fracking-through-fiction/

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
Fracture by Amy Mantravadi

Best of luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!

Mark


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Thank you to everyone who's nominating Blood & Holy water now. I can't wait for this to be over! The worse part? I'm leaving for vacation on Wednesday and won't have internet for 12 days...so no matter when Kindle Scout makes their decision, I won't know!



Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have two headtalker campaigns that could use some support.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fight-fracking-through-fiction/


I have you supported. 



Louise Cole said:


> I have a slightly different take on the ad budget thing because I live in England. Most UK authors find it really hard to get US reviews or any kind of profile on Amazon.com.When I worked with a publishing coop our US-based authors always sold far more books simply because their home turf was the US so all their early reviews were American and on .com. So I've pushed hard through Scout because I think it's one of only chances to attract a bunch of new American readers. Once it's published it will be much harder to get their attention.
> 
> I appreciate many of you don't have that issue but for UK people it may be worth thinking about. I reckon I'll have about 200 of my noms which are trackable from the US by the time I'm done. Maybe a little more. If any of those people leave reviews it will be worth gold for me. Getting US reviews is otherwise almost impossible.


I NEVER thought of this. Huh. That's probably why there's so many UK authors doing scout. Most my books I've read this year were written by UK authors, and I love them. I hadn't realized it was a barrier.


----------



## tanihanes

Lady of Dreams
Blood and Holy Water


Both nominated! Good luck, all!!


----------



## Louise Cole

Tom I'll check out your headtalker. Really like the final cover


----------



## Robertson

Louise Cole said:


> I have a slightly different take on the ad budget thing because I live in England. Most UK authors find it really hard to get US reviews or any kind of profile on Amazon.com.When I worked with a publishing coop our US-based authors always sold far more books simply because their home turf was the US so all their early reviews were American and on .com. So I've pushed hard through Scout because I think it's one of only chances to attract a bunch of new American readers. Once it's published it will be much harder to get their attention.
> 
> I appreciate many of you don't have that issue but for UK people it may be worth thinking about. I reckon I'll have about 200 of my noms which are trackable from the US by the time I'm done. Maybe a little more. If any of those people leave reviews it will be worth gold for me. Getting US reviews is otherwise almost impossible.


Absolutely spot-on. The other great advantage of US reviews is that they will show at the bottom of the Amazon page on UK and other sites, while the native review count is low. Unfortunately, the opposite is not true. My UK reviews that were not cross-posted to US only show on Amazon UK.

I've been quiet lately, but I'm still nominating from the top of the list. My wife just added your book, Louise. Good luck to all the books under consideration!

Robertson


----------



## Kay7979

Louise Cole said:


> I have a slightly different take on the ad budget thing because I live in England. Most UK authors find it really hard to get US reviews or any kind of profile on Amazon.com.When I worked with a publishing coop our US-based authors always sold far more books simply because their home turf was the US so all their early reviews were American and on .com. So I've pushed hard through Scout because I think it's one of only chances to attract a bunch of new American readers. Once it's published it will be much harder to get their attention.
> 
> I appreciate many of you don't have that issue but for UK people it may be worth thinking about. I reckon I'll have about 200 of my noms which are trackable from the US by the time I'm done. Maybe a little more. If any of those people leave reviews it will be worth gold for me. Getting US reviews is otherwise almost impossible.


That is an interesting point. Lately, when I finish reviewing a book, I post my review on Amazon U.S., Amazon U.K. and Goodreads. I'd like to get more U.K reviews for my debut fantasy novel. Currently, I have four there, and twenty-five in the U.S. I'm aware of one of our Kindle Scout alumni that sells far more books in the U.K. than here, and I'm not sure how he managed that, but I congratulate him. It's possible that in some cases tastes may differ between the U.S. and U.K. and a book resonates with one market more than another.


----------



## Louise Cole

Roberston, thank your wife for me! 

Kay  Amazon.com wont let me post reviews on anything but the .co.uk site. It won't let me buy from .com either usually. I have managed to buy from amazon.ca once I think but that was only because the delivery address was Canadian.

I've just experimented with switching my facebook ad from UK/US to worldwide. I was going  to add Canada but faceboook suggested it would be better optimised at worldwide. Goodness me. I had 61 clicks to my scout page in two days from the US/UK ad, which I thought was pretty good. I had another 60 in an hour once I made it worldwide. Let me  repeat that. 60 IN AN HOUR. Mainly from India, Bangladesh, Pakistan and the Phillipines.

Again amazon India would be a good site to have reviews on.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Roberston, thank your wife for me!
> 
> Kay Amazon.com wont let me post reviews on anything but the .co.uk site. It won't let me buy from .com either usually. I have managed to buy from amazon.ca once I think but that was only because the delivery address was Canadian.
> 
> I've just experimented with switching my facebook ad from UK/US to worldwide. I was going to add Canada but faceboook suggested it would be better optimised at worldwide. Goodness me. I had 61 clicks to my scout page in two days from the US/UK ad, which I thought was pretty good. I had another 60 in an hour once I made it worldwide. Let me repeat that. 60 IN AN HOUR. Mainly from India, Bangladesh, Pakistan and the Phillipines.
> 
> Again amazon India would be a good site to have reviews on.


I'd have to disagree with that FB advice. I'd advertise where the natural market is, not worldwide. That's because the locations that frequently host click farms tend not to be sources of productive leads. I don't want to be the bearer of bad news, and I'm certainly not saying your ad doesn't deserve a good response, but the 61 responses over two days from the US and UK are probably much more likely to authentic than 60 in an hour from India, Bangladesh, and Pakistan.

Based on lots of data from my WordPress site over the years, yes, one does get a few visits from random countries, but if one starts getting lots of hits from one of them, that's more likely to be a curse than a blessing. So four hits from Russia, especially if the visitors stay for a while, could mean you have an actual fan or two. A thousand hits from Russia, most of which last only seconds, indicates hackers or click farms trying to hide their pattern by clicking a certain number of legit targets. Under normal circumstances, the vast majority of my visitors are from the US and Canada, with other countries where English is the predominate language rounding out the top six or seven. The one exception is Mexico, and the number of hits from it are not high enough to be suspicious. I have some real fans in Belgium, Croatia, and Austria, but in each case we're talking single digits.

I have the same pattern on my FB author page, in my rafflecopter giveaways, and on my mailing list: a small number of international participants from places other than Canada and the UK, largest number of likes or entrants from the US or Canada. The one time I suddenly had 34 giveaway entries in Honduras, a quick check revealed they were all fake--a scammer was targeting me. The one time I had a sudden surge from Australia, it was one person entering under several email addresses.

Aside from big international bestsellers, it's hard to break into most international markets. That doesn't mean don't try. It does mean that until you have pretty big sales going in your primary markets, throwing FB ad money at the whole world is very unlikely to produce real results.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> That is an interesting point. Lately, when I finish reviewing a book, I post my review on Amazon U.S., Amazon U.K. and Goodreads. I'd like to get more U.K reviews for my debut fantasy novel. Currently, I have four there, and twenty-five in the U.S. I'm aware of one of our Kindle Scout alumni that sells far more books in the U.K. than here, and I'm not sure how he managed that, but I congratulate him. It's possible that in some cases tastes may differ between the U.S. and U.K. and a book resonates with one market more than another.


My very first book has 55 reviews in the US, 3 in the UK, 1 in Canada. My latest release has 20 in the US, 1 in the UK, and none in Canada (also none in Australia, which has the second highest number of sales and KU borrows for that title). In factoring in population differences, that's a pretty big discrepancy. Part of it is just that it's easier to advertise in your own country, and higher sales mean higher chances of getting reviews. That can also become a vicious circle, because promoters with review requirements typically specify that reviews be in their local Amazon store. I've been turned down more than once by UK promoters on that very issue, and I know the US companies often specific reviews on US Amazon. That can easily become a vicious circle: you need reviews to advertise, but you need to advertise to get the sales that bring in reviews.


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As others have mentioned, Tuesdays seem to be a big email notification day, but it isn't the only day. Some folks have waited 14+ days for news, my first campaign I heard in two days. Bad news too! But something to keep in mind, a quick and negative response doesn't mean they thought it was bad, we don't know when they start reading during a campaign. Also, a long wait doesn't guarantee selection. There's no way to know what's happening. Just wait it out, and my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> Thanks for the nom! I'll be joining you in the waiting game with you at midnight! We can fret together, lol.


Thank you!


----------



## KitSarge

Hello everyone! I've been silent for a while, but I've still been nominating. My book ,What It Is, was selected by Kindle Scout in December and published at the beginning of February. It's not been doing stellar (it sits around 88,000) but I have many more reviews for it than my previous books. A few of the Scout reviewers dinged me because they nominated it on  thinking it was a mystery (it's not, it's Women's Fiction bordering on New Adult), but most of the reviews have been good. 

I think Kindle Scout was a great experience, I got a lot of leads, but it hasn't been the end all, be all I'd hoped it be when I found out I'd been selected. As in, I still can't quit my day job. I've been delving into historical fiction (still from a woman's point of view) to keep me from obsessing over What It Is's rank. Amazon sent me an e-mail not too long ago stating that they are in it for the long term and have started lining up promotions for after it's been out for three months.  I always thought that you need to get it as high as possible when you release it, but they seem to operate under a different strategy. My pre-order started at the end of Jan, and I just got info that 7 people bought it that month, so it made approximately $10. At this rate, it will be a while to get the advance paid back! Just thought you'd like to hear some experiences from the other end. I'm still debating whether I'll put my historical fiction up for a run when its finished.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Tom, headtalker supported!

Bill- excellent insights, as always!

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those of us waiting!

Kit- just finished your awesome book and reviewed it.  I PMed you some thoughts on why I think some of your readers feel mislead. I LOVED the book, but it wasn't what I expected and I explained why.  The hard part is done, you wrote a brilliant book.  With a touch of tweaking to the marketing side, I think you'll stop pulling in readers who are expecting something else.


----------



## Louise Cole

Bill you are absolutely right, this might turn out to be worthless and I'll see when I check my page views tomorrow. But I've had young women from those areas liking my ads and going onto my fb author page so I'm not convinced it's not all legitimate traffic. Besides which I don't see how they would make money from it. Click farms work because they are paid either by the ad provider or by a competitor who tries to waste your ad budget on  meaningless traffic. Neither would be the case here.  It's entirely possible that these are people who would not buy the book - after  all  they are poor countries but if it means some young women too poor to buy many books get a free novel  from Amazon if I'm picked up I can more than live with the £1 I spent to make it happen.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Hello everyone! I've been silent for a while, but I've still been nominating. My book ,What It Is, was selected by Kindle Scout in December and published at the beginning of February. It's not been doing stellar (it sits around 88,000) but I have many more reviews for it than my previous books. A few of the Scout reviewers dinged me because they nominated it on thinking it was a mystery (it's not, it's Women's Fiction bordering on New Adult), but most of the reviews have been good.
> 
> I think Kindle Scout was a great experience, I got a lot of leads, but it hasn't been the end all, be all I'd hoped it be when I found out I'd been selected. As in, I still can't quit my day job. I've been delving into historical fiction (still from a woman's point of view) to keep me from obsessing over What It Is's rank. Amazon sent me an e-mail not too long ago stating that they are in it for the long term and have started lining up promotions for after it's been out for three months. I always thought that you need to get it as high as possible when you release it, but they seem to operate under a different strategy. My pre-order started at the end of Jan, and I just got info that 7 people bought it that month, so it made approximately $10. At this rate, it will be a while to get the advance paid back! Just thought you'd like to hear some experiences from the other end. I'm still debating whether I'll put my historical fiction up for a run when its finished.


Very valuable information!

I was under the impression that Amazon used its enormous pile of data to email prospective buyers when a new KS title is released. Is that not the case?

It does seem odd that KS wouldn't capitalize on the period of greatest organic visibility. You almost make me feel glad my book wasn't accepted, because I had a very successful launch, partly from Scout exposure and partly from starting with a low intro price and doing lots of promos. I released Nov. 4, and the book is only in the last couple of days dipping below 20,000.

The whole premise behind authors going the Scout route is that Amazon knows how to market and does a great job with it. If that's truly not the case, I'll have to rethink my plans. I do believe the book benefited enormously from Scout exposure, but if actually getting picked by KP turns out to be more of a curse than a blessing, putting other books through Scout wouldn't be worth the risk.

That said, midlist authors, even with fairly large publishers, can't usually quit their day jobs either. The fact that the KP folks sent you an encouraging email is interesting. It seems unlikely they'd do that if they didn't have some plans for your book in the future. Maybe they have a strategy we don't know about that will pay off. Also, these days just getting a decent number of reviews close to release is a minor miracle. It sounds to me as if there may still be room for hope.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Bill you are absolutely right, this might turn out to be worthless and I'll see when I check my page views tomorrow. But I've had young women from those areas liking my ads and going onto my fb author page so I'm not convinced it's not all legitimate traffic. Besides which I don't see how they would make money from it. Click farms work because they are paid either by the ad provider or by a competitor who tries to waste your ad budget on meaningless traffic. Neither would be the case here. It's entirely possible that these are people who would not buy the book - after all they are poor countries but if it means some young women too poor to buy many books get a free novel from Amazon if I'm picked up I can more than live with the £1 I spent to make it happen.


I hope you're right, and obviously you could have some real fans in those areas. For those who interact, you can try a little experiment, and see what data you can gather: check their profiles and see what other things they're liking. If the pattern looks coherent, they're probably real people who were really drawn to your ad. If they seem to be liking miscellaneous things with no discernible pattern, it's probably a click farm account, though a little of that can be accounted for by liking pages suggested by friends. Sometimes a relatively empty or generic profile is also a sign of something, though I know a few people who just open an account without really doing much with it.

For the record, click farms often click on ads unrelated to whoever may be paying them at the time in order to create the illusion of legitimacy. FB doesn't like click farms any more than Amazon and would shut down those accounts fast if they were too obvious. That's why they spread their traffic around. In the same way, click farms working for KU scammers will sometimes target legitimate books.

It's also worth noting that some people legitimately like everything in sight. Those folks don't usually end up being high quality leads, because the click or like doesn't really mean anything to them. It means they like a particular image or tagline, even if they have no interest in the product or cause being advertised. You're going to get some of those regardless of how you target, but more focused targeting will reduce the numbers.

All of that said, it really never hurts to experiment as long as you can afford it. Sometimes a strategy that isn't widely endorsed may still be productive in individual cases. I've found any generalization in book marketing is going to have its exceptions.


----------



## Louise Cole

Well for my purposes I just want them to look at the page. I'm not selling them anything so it doesn't much matter whether they are good quality prospects in terms of book sales. I've looked at some of their pages and they just seem to be regular teenagers, albeit one is from east Timor. And certainly ads providers like facebook and google work very hard to ensure that  these click farms  don't damage their business case. I also don't know how likely it would be that click farms would be involved in books. All the people my ad  is shown to have an interest in books,  ebooks, mystery novels and  reading. Click farm people aren't going to be listing those things because there's no money in the world of book promotion. If I was selling computer equipment or  running shoes, then maybe my ads would overlap with fraud accounts like these.


----------



## jcarter

KitSarge said:


> Hello everyone! I've been silent for a while, but I've still been nominating. My book ,What It Is, was selected by Kindle Scout in December and published at the beginning of February. It's not been doing stellar (it sits around 88,000) but I have many more reviews for it than my previous books. A few of the Scout reviewers dinged me because they nominated it on thinking it was a mystery (it's not, it's Women's Fiction bordering on New Adult), but most of the reviews have been good.
> 
> I think Kindle Scout was a great experience, I got a lot of leads, but it hasn't been the end all, be all I'd hoped it be when I found out I'd been selected. As in, I still can't quit my day job. I've been delving into historical fiction (still from a woman's point of view) to keep me from obsessing over What It Is's rank. Amazon sent me an e-mail not too long ago stating that they are in it for the long term and have started lining up promotions for after it's been out for three months. I always thought that you need to get it as high as possible when you release it, but they seem to operate under a different strategy. My pre-order started at the end of Jan, and I just got info that 7 people bought it that month, so it made approximately $10. At this rate, it will be a while to get the advance paid back! Just thought you'd like to hear some experiences from the other end. I'm still debating whether I'll put my historical fiction up for a run when its finished.


My experience has been similar to yours. I think the Kindle Scout program is amazing in so many ways (obviously--since I just finished a second campaign!), but just as the whole campaign process is a bit of a mystery, the post-publication process is also a bit of a mystery. At least to me. Some people's books take off. Other people's (like mine) are hanging in there but not taking off. I've read a number of Scout books that don't have mind-blowing ranks, and I think they are fabulous. I don't know why they aren't best sellers, particularly since it seems like Amazon should be able to help make that happen.

But there are so many factors--there's no way to tell why some books take off right away, some are slow to start, etc. Some writers have amazing fan bases and tons of books already. Some writers are starting at square one. Kindle Press seems to promote some books more than others, but I don't think they are playing favorites. As far as I can tell Kindle Press is, for lack of a better term, competing with other publishers for advertising slots on Amazon. Just because Kindle Press is part of Amazon doesn't mean that it get special treatment. Well, I don't think so, at least. Or, maybe not entirely, at least.

Of course there are other writers who have more experience than I do on this, so if anything I've said is wrong, please correct me!

There are perks to being with an Amazon imprint, for sure. And I think that the Kindle Press people work extremely hard on our behalf. It's hard when a book doesn't take off, but as writers, we just keep plugging away. Write more, promote more, dream more...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Well for my purposes I just want them to look at the page. I'm not selling them anything so it doesn't much matter whether they are good quality prospects in terms of book sales. I've looked at some of their pages and they just seem to be regular teenagers, albeit one is from east Timor. And certainly ads providers like facebook and google work very hard to ensure that these click farms don't damage their business case. I also don't know how likely it would be that click farms would be involved in books. All the people my ad is shown to have an interest in books, ebooks, mystery novels and reading. Click farm people aren't going to be listing those things because there's no money in the world of book promotion. If I was selling computer equipment or running shoes, then maybe my ads would overlap with fraud accounts like these.


Well, if they look like real teenagers, they probably are. (Most fake accounts don't take the time to develop truly realistic looking profile pages.) Maybe you are really reaching some potential new readers in unlikely places.

Sadly, there's actually a ton of money in book promotion. It comes from desperate and gullible indie authors. However, you're just using ordinary FB ads, not one of these get-rich-quick publishing schemes (some of which may use click farms), and yes, FB does try to avoid that sort of thing when possible.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> As far as I can tell Kindle Press is, for lack of a better term, competing with other publishers for advertising slots on Amazon. Just because Kindle Press is part of Amazon doesn't mean that it get special treatment. Well, I don't think so, at least. Or, maybe not entirely, at least.


I'm having a hard time imagining Amazon treats its own imprints just like other advertisers, but I'm sure Amazon wouldn't give them unlimited free advertising, either, because then it would be losing out on ad revenue it could make from other advertisers. After all, only so much ad space exists.


----------



## Louise Cole

I think Amazon has to be very careful about making its own imprints work competitively with other clients for space, one as Bill  says because its other clients would become irritated very quickly, but also because most of the countries it operates in have strict  anti-monopolistic practice rules and so I think they possibly have to have a Chinese wall between their publishing arm and their retail arm. Tom's a lawyer, isn't he?  At what point would preferential treatment by Amazon as a retailer to its own books become unlawful? Ever?

I think the truth is there is a lot  of luck  and timing in the whole publishing business. I don't know that anyone can predict which books will do really well - trad publishers really aren't very good at it. And a lot of good  books are overlooked, turned down or rejected through nothing more than bad luck.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Louise Cole said:


> I think Amazon has to be very careful about making its own imprints work competitively with other clients for space, one as Bill says because its other clients would become irritated very quickly, but also because most of the countries it operates in have strict anti-monopolistic practice rules and so I think they possibly have to have a Chinese wall between their publishing arm and their retail arm. Tom's a lawyer, isn't he? At what point would preferential treatment by Amazon as a retailer to its own books become unlawful? Ever?


A retailer can preferentially sell anything and is not in a monopoly position unless they control the market for a particular good. Amazon has a huge share of the digital book market, but they certainly aren't the only game in town. And even if they decided to sell only their own books, it wouldn't be a problem. There are other retailers who sell books.

The reason they wouldn't promote only their own books is because they make a lot more money off of selling those spots to the big league books. They get the money for the ad (which is where the gravy is) and then they also get a piece of the sale. Every time they plug one of their own books into one of those slots (like the Kindle Daily Deal, which my Scout book just had), they lose the advertising dollars they could have had for that slot and don't make it back in the sales earnings, since all of their own books are in KU and the sales of the book are lessened by this when compared with a trad pubbed book.

I don't think Amazon worries about irritating its clients. It's about where the money is. Right now, they're taking a chance on building their own imprints, and they'll reassess that down the road once they have looked at the balance sheet. They definitely didn't count on the impact of not being able to put paper books for their imprints in bookstores because none of the chains would take them. Kindle Scout may even disappear like their Wattpad-style site just did if the money isn't there. That they have never used the audiobook rights they've kept already points out that some of their expectations have not played out (because if they thought the books would make a profit on audio, they'd be doing it.)

I also think that there may come a day when KU becomes more like Prime Reading with Amazon imprints and a pool of popular indie books and older trad books that are contracted into it for a period of time at a fixed price point (or even for free for the "exposure" as many of them are now). Just my two cents. But it would be a lot cheaper for them to run than it is now and would definitely fix the problem with the scammers while they could still provide a large base of exclusive books. Of course, I'm talking years down the road. They don't have the numbers of books needed for that yet.


----------



## Louise Cole

That's really interesting Jill. So should Kindle Scout close is there instant rights reversion in the Scout contracts?


----------



## Louise Cole

Can I just say how much I've enjoyed your company, guys? I dropped into another chat on Kboards which became about book  pricing and how fast people could write and there was so much defensiveness and... frankly, bitchiness. You know the kind of thing. I'd forgotten what a strange and horrifying place the internet could be when you venture out among strangers. Except you've all been lovely, interesting and really supportive. Going somewhere else for a moment made me realise how lucky I've been to take this journey with you.


----------



## D. L.

Hello. Today my 4th Scout campaign, Dinner and a Movie, went live -- https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HZL1GZSN0XTY. I didn't know K-boards existed during the first 3 campaigns, but I have been following this thread for a couple months now, and I am using this forum as my kickoff announcement. I am not much for promotion, so my prior runs drew few visits or nominations, but one book (No Place To Rest) was accepted anyway. That was a wild experience, but now I'm back to earth and submitting again. I'll be following the activity here more closely as the campaign runs.


----------



## Louise Cole

How did No Place to rest go, DL?
Good luck this time around


----------



## D. L.

Louise Cole said:


> How did No Place to rest go, DL?
> Good luck this time around


Thank you. No Place To Rest did very well. I can't thank Kindle Press enough for their help. (Though not everyone in the program feels the same way)


----------



## Louise Cole

I guess people's  experiences  are always going to vary. And it depends upon people's expectations as well.


----------



## D. L.

Louise Cole said:


> I guess people's experiences are always going to vary. And it depends upon people's expectations as well.


When I first entered Scout, I worried that if I won I'd never be able to payoff the advance. I guess that's a low expectation. But I'm still very happy.


----------



## Louise Cole

You next two books were also published by KP, DL? Can I ask a cheeky question please? I assume you submitted those to KP directly. Why come back to do Scout again? is it for the exposure?


----------



## D. L.

Louise Cole said:


> You next two books were also published by KP, DL? Can I ask a cheeky question please? I assume you submitted those to KP directly. Why come back to do Scout again? is it for the exposure?


The books that went through Scout generally launched better than the one's that didn't, though there are other factors at work there, too. And also the answer from Kindle Press is quicker.


----------



## Kay7979

Louise Cole said:


> Can I just say how much I've enjoyed your company, guys? I dropped into another chat on Kboards which became about book pricing and how fast people could write and there was so much defensiveness and... frankly, b*tchiness. You know the kind of thing. I'd forgotten what a strange and horrifying place the internet could be when you venture out among strangers. Except you've all been lovely, interesting and really supportive. Going somewhere else for a moment made me realise how lucky I've been to take this journey with you.


You're so right! And that's why we started a Kindle Scout Alumni thread (and also a Facebook group) so we could continue to hang out and support one another. Most books won't be accepted into the program, but there's definitely life after Kindle Scout.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Louise Cole said:


> Can I just say how much I've enjoyed your company, guys? I dropped into another chat on Kboards which became about book pricing and how fast people could write and there was so much defensiveness and... frankly, b*tchiness. You know the kind of thing. I'd forgotten what a strange and horrifying place the internet could be when you venture out among strangers. Except you've all been lovely, interesting and really supportive. Going somewhere else for a moment made me realise how lucky I've been to take this journey with you.


Ha! I dropped into that thread too. I'm surprised the original poster keeps coming back. Oh my. I'm afraid to go out there now.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Louise Cole said:


> That's really interesting Jill. So should Kindle Scout close is there instant rights reversion in the Scout contracts?


I dont think so. The contract for reversion is very clear, and it would still be a publication contract even if the imprint no longer actively sought books.


----------



## Jill Nojack

D. L. Barnhart said:


> The books that went through Scout generally launched better than the one's that didn't, though there are other factors at work there, too. And also the answer from Kindle Press is quicker.


D. L, that's why I went through Scout with the newest book, too. Although, I also emailed them that if it is picked up in Scout, it is my intention to continue to run campaigns for each of the next books in the series.

Because each one in this series is a stand-alone mystery with characters living their lives slowly in the background, I thought it was a much better match for Scout's style of promotion than a series like me first one for which I self-published the 2nd and 3rd books. The books can be promoted individually unlike the follow-up books in my first series. I concluded early on that Scout was not the best choice for books in which control of the marketing of the first book is critical to the success of the other books in the series.


----------



## John Claudio

I nominated Blood&Holy Water and Lady of Dreams. Good luck to both!


----------



## D. L.

Jill Nojack said:


> D. L, that's why I went through Scout with the newest book, too. Although, I also emailed them that if it is picked up in Scout, it is my intention to continue to run campaigns for each of the next books in the series.
> 
> Because each one in this series is a stand-alone mystery with characters living their lives slowly in the background, I thought it was a much better match for Scout's style of promotion than a series like me first one for which I self-published the 2nd and 3rd books. The books can be promoted individually unlike the follow-up books in my first series. I concluded early on that Scout was not the best choice for books in which control of the marketing of the first book is critical to the success of the other books in the series.


I said as well that going forward I would use Scout. I like what KP has done for me, and utilizing that platform seems the right choice--win or lose. But I have made many mistakes and still have a lot to learn about the writing business.


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Amy and WR today.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

To everyone who has been nominating Lady of Dreams: thank you!


----------



## Louise Cole

My book is the first in a trilogy. Each book is a satisfying story in its own right - that part of the story ends - but you'd definitely lose something by not reading them in order. Ah well Scout may or may not turn out to be the right thing. I'm sure it would be  better than the trad deal I was offered though so I've lost nothing.

Bill I turned off the worldwide setting  because I didn't like the idea that even some of those clicks were desperate people scamming for some criminal enterprise. Makes me shudder.  Some of them were definite  young girls though who liked my posts etc. Still,  what a shame  that we can't  market to places that read a lot of english books like India.

Still I've had 42 clicks from the USA. I'd like to lodge my official disappointment with the people of Canada though - maybe I'll write  to Justin Trudeau.  He seems a nice chap.

I nominated Joynell's Blood and Holy Water as my space came free, and I'll do whoever is next on't list when that book finishes. I spent some time yesterday reading lots of our entries and saving them, so I hope that helps.

Good luck today all and happy scouting.


----------



## Louise Cole

Tom I've got your headtalkers.
(I have  to say though I only got one nomination from my HT campaign. Has anyone had success with them? And - I can't remember who it was who asked - but HHT doesn't  support images in twitter.)


----------



## Louise Cole

Ok for the purposes of others who may try this I am bewildered by my latest fb campaign. I had 157 clicks yesterday. Even if Bill is right and the clicks outside UK and US were worthless, I should have had about 60 clicks through to my page from people who looked at the cover and blurb  and clicked to learn more.  My Scout traffic this morning says only one person from facebook visited my page. I have asked both fb and Scout for  suggested reasons. It doesn't make any sense to me unless it's completely inaccurate reporting by facebook - or, not one of the people  who clicked through  had an Amazon account  so Scout discounted them. 

I'm going to map my ad results against my page views for the campaign where I can and see what correlation I can find.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Joynell Schultz said:


> Thank you to everyone who's nominating Blood & Holy water now. I can't wait for this to be over! The worse part? I'm leaving for vacation on Wednesday and won't have internet for 12 days...so no matter when Kindle Scout makes their decision, I won't know!
> 
> I have you supported.
> 
> I NEVER thought of this. Huh. That's probably why there's so many UK authors doing scout. Most my books I've read this year were written by UK authors, and I love them. I hadn't realized it was a barrier.


Tbh, as a UK author I never realised there was either! All my published books have reviews on Amazon US. Not all of them have them on Amazon UK. (Including the one that's been out the longest).

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406

Louise Cole said:


> Can I just say how much I've enjoyed your company, guys? I dropped into another chat on Kboards which became about book pricing and how fast people could write and there was so much defensiveness and... frankly, b*tchiness. You know the kind of thing. I'd forgotten what a strange and horrifying place the internet could be when you venture out among strangers. Except you've all been lovely, interesting and really supportive. Going somewhere else for a moment made me realise how lucky I've been to take this journey with you.


 I noticed that too Louise! These two threads feel like nice and supportive places...Some of the others...not so much. It's sad that people feel the need to be nasty and witchy like that :-(

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody Boye

That thread Louise is talking about actually really triggered my social anxiety. Ugh. Had to bow out of it.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

kodyboye said:


> That thread Louise is talking about actually really triggered my social anxiety. Ugh. Had to bow out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Me too Kody. It seemed as though some people were just trying to find insult in anything. And it was quite clear that the OP didn't really want advice, he just wanted people to agree with him and tell him it was brilliant and would all work.


----------



## Kody Boye

Yeah. Not a very friendly topic of conversation from some of the peeps.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

PS I have your book saved Kody. I'll nominate it before  the end and make sure I spend some time on your page and stuff.


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> PS I have your book saved Kody. I'll nominate it before the end and make sure I spend some time on your page and stuff.


Aww, thank you! I appreciate that! <3


----------



## tanihanes

Louise Cole said:


> Me too Kody. It seemed as though some people were just trying to find insult in anything. And it was quite clear that the OP didn't really want advice, he just wanted people to agree with him and tell him it was brilliant and would all work.


Yikes, you guys! My second (of SEVEN!) is on Wattpad, which can be a b*tchy, scary place--never occurred to me that ppl over here could be the SAME WAY. This is the only thread I read and participate in, so I don't have any experience with what you're describing, thankfully. Honestly, I thought we all just wanted to support each other and stuff over here : o) So I'm off to nominate!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I've been busy today already. First off, at 3am this morning I woke up from a rough old nightmare and wrote down a rough draft of a horror story for a Canadian anthology. Even nightmares can be useful.

Then later this morning I went out and swept the dusting of snow off of the sidewalk and driveway. Then we walked over to Mcdonalds for sausage and hotcakes. Then we caught a bus to a local museum that was putting on a dragon display.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
1 day left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
5 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
6 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
7 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
11 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
11 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
11 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
11 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
14 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
15 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
15 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
19 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
20 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
22 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
25 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
25 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
26 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
26 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Ok for the purposes of others who may try this I am bewildered by my latest fb campaign. I had 157 clicks yesterday. Even if Bill is right and the clicks outside UK and US were worthless, I should have had about 60 clicks through to my page from people who looked at the cover and blurb and clicked to learn more. My Scout traffic this morning says only one person from facebook visited my page. I have asked both fb and Scout for suggested reasons. It doesn't make any sense to me unless it's completely inaccurate reporting by facebook - or, not one of the people who clicked through had an Amazon account so Scout discounted them.
> 
> I'm going to map my ad results against my page views for the campaign where I can and see what correlation I can find.


I didn't exactly say that all clicks outside the UK and the US were worthless, just that large numbers accumulating very quickly from certain countries was cause for concern.

With regard to the number of clicks question, forgive me if you already saw my somewhat earlier post on this issue, but there are innocent explanations for that. The biggest cause is that different entities count things in different ways. My guess is that not everything counts as a view in Scout. The viewer may have to stay x number of seconds before it registers. Even so, that discrepancy seems large. You'd think someone who cared enough to click would care enough to be there long enough to register as a view. Somebody having Internet issues might account for such a pattern--the click registers on the FB end, but then there's an Internet glitch, and the click doesn't get the person all the way to Scout. However, in order for the problem to be as large as this one, I would think it would have to have been a major problem with Amazon servers, such as we experienced a few days ago. Anyone notice anything weird about the Scout website during the time in question?


----------



## Used To Be BH

tanihanes said:


> Yikes, you guys! My second (of SEVEN!) is on Wattpad, which can be a b*tchy, scary place--never occurred to me that ppl over here could be the SAME WAY. This is the only thread I read and participate in, so I don't have any experience with what you're describing, thankfully. Honestly, I thought we all just wanted to support each other and stuff over here ) So I'm off to nominate!


There are actually a number of helpful threads on here, though there are also some that run a little out of control. Some people have a hard time respecting opposing viewpoints on trigger issues like Select vs. Wide, whether or not Amazon is the devil, etc.

That said, Kboards is a whole lot happier place than the KDP forum, which I seldom bother with anymore. Some of that comes from the fact that the KDP forum is easier to find for newbies, so there is a tendency for people to post questions like, "Why is my brilliant novel of four pages not selling?" or "Where can I get in touch with a producer? MY new novel would make a great movie." Sometimes these people get defensive, even when advice is offered gently, though there are also a few people on there who like to use newbies for target practice. The result can be pages and pages of ugliness.

To give credit where credit is due, another big reason Kboards is not like that is the human moderators. The Amazon bots do a terrible job, sometimes sequestering thoughtful and helpful posts, other times letting malicious and even libelous material through. In an effort to deal with the situation, Amazon started allowed individual posters to sequester other people's posts through the reporting option, which had the effect of enabling long-term vendettas, in which people would go through and eliminate every single post made by their "enemies." Here it's true we have occasional shootings, but the KDP forum is like the Wild West. Given the size of Kboards and the relatively small number of moderators, I think they do an excellent job keeping posters from going out of control. It sometimes takes a while, but that's still better than having a bot constantly misidentifying posts.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> Ok for the purposes of others who may try this I am bewildered by my latest fb campaign. I had 157 clicks yesterday. Even if Bill is right and the clicks outside UK and US were worthless, I should have had about 60 clicks through to my page from people who looked at the cover and blurb and clicked to learn more. My Scout traffic this morning says only one person from facebook visited my page. I have asked both fb and Scout for suggested reasons. It doesn't make any sense to me unless it's completely inaccurate reporting by facebook - or, not one of the people who clicked through had an Amazon account so Scout discounted them.
> 
> I'm going to map my ad results against my page views for the campaign where I can and see what correlation I can find.


I'll start by saying I don't really know anything about how the system registers views. But I was wondering, did your views from "direct link" go up when you got the facebook clicks? It's possible the ad clicks went there instead of showing up from facebook.

I also learned from my first campaign to make sure all my promotion stuff mentioned you need an Amazon account to nominate. In my first campaign, I didn't do that, and I'm sure I had clicks from people who ended up unable to nominate. This time around, I had one lady that messaged me because she was very upset that the website made her put her Amazon password in. She didn't seem to understand it was Amazon asking for it, because you have to be logged in to vote.

Just some thoughts. Might not have anything to do with what happened with your advert. It's possible the "here's where your clicks come from" has some issues.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3HAS5FYM9TKAW

I'm in the "dreaded middle" of my Kindlescout campaign. I made the rookie mistake of accumulating a lot of nominations right at the beginning instead of pacing it all out over the course of 30 days. Most of my views came from Facebook. I'm saving a Facebook boost for the last week. Please share advice and Kindlescout experiences.

 And... please click the link and nominate *Hidden in the Dark* by Alyson Larrabee. 

Thanks,

Alyson


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Got the top three nomimated. Waiting to hear about my book is killing me!


----------



## jcarter

ASDeMatteis said:


> Got the top three nomimated. Waiting to hear about my book is killing me!


It's worse than the actual campaign, isn't it?!?!


----------



## Louise Cole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I didn't exactly say that all clicks outside the UK and the US were worthless, just that large numbers accumulating very quickly from certain countries was cause for concern.
> 
> With regard to the number of clicks question, forgive me if you already saw my somewhat earlier post on this issue, but there are innocent explanations for that. The biggest cause is that different entities count things in different ways. My guess is that not everything counts as a view in Scout. The viewer may have to stay x number of seconds before it registers. Even so, that discrepancy seems large. You'd think someone who cared enough to click would care enough to be there long enough to register as a view. Somebody having Internet issues might account for such a pattern--the click registers on the FB end, but then there's an Internet glitch, and the click doesn't get the person all the way to Scout. However, in order for the problem to be as large as this one, I would think it would have to have been a major problem with Amazon servers, such as we experienced a few days ago. Anyone notice anything weird about the Scout website during the time in question?


No I paraphrased badly Bill, but I had taken your comments as constructive, not dismissive. I took the worldwide tag off a couple of hours after we spoke and reverted to the US and UK because I figured you might be right about some of that immediate action. But to go from 157 clicks, to just one page visit is a huge discrepancy. I suspect it's facebook at fault but I have asked Scout whether they can tell me any thing about how their page view counts works so I can work out what happened.

It's bizarre as well because I only had 49 page views that day which is the lowest I've ever registered.


----------



## Patricia KC

D. L. Barnhart said:


> When I first entered Scout, I worried that if I won I'd never be able to payoff the advance. I guess that's a low expectation. But I'm still very happy.


I have that same worry and low expectation!

My book came out near the end of January, so I don't have the experience D. L. Barnhart and Jill Nojack have, but here's a small update on my launch:

For the first 30 days, from the sales rank, it looks like it sold steadily, if not in great numbers. (It held between 20-30K and dipped to 15K one day.) Since it fell off the new release lists, it has been all over the place, going as low as 200K and as high as 25K. Customer reviews are coming in slowly, but have been good. (The book was selected with less than 1000 page views, so who knows how many nominations it got or free copies were given out. I didn't pay for any promotion during my campaign.)

So, it's not setting the world on fire. However, this is my debut novel. I have no following, nor do I have the skills and temperament (not to mention the budget) for successful self-publishing. It's selling more than I would have done on my own and possibly more than with the small presses who might have published it.

Am I happy with KS/KP? Yep, and there's a good chance I will try Scout again.


----------



## Louise Cole

That's good Patricia. That sounds really positive to me.


----------



## D. L.

Patricia KC said:


> I have that same worry and low expectation!
> 
> My book came out near the end of January, so I don't have the experience D. L. Barnhart and Jill Nojack have, but here's a small update on my launch:
> 
> For the first 30 days, from the sales rank, it looks like it sold steadily, if not in great numbers. (It held between 20-30K and dipped to 15K one day.) Since it fell off the new release lists, it has been all over the place, going as low as 200K and as high as 25K. Customer reviews are coming in slowly, but have been good. (The book was selected with less than 1000 page views, so who knows how many nominations it got or free copies were given out. I didn't pay for any promotion during my campaign.)
> 
> I also don't have any marketing skills and rely on Kindle Press to promote the books. They bring much more to the game than I ever could. (And I remain a very happy KP author) Many, probably most, Kindle Press authors promote their books. Some are very good at it, and the results show. Others get a poor return on their investment. As time goes on, I would like to learn more about promotion. In the meantime I'll just publish more books.
> 
> So, it's not setting the world on fire. However, this is my debut novel. I have no following, nor do I have the skills and temperament (not to mention the budget) for successful self-publishing. It's selling more than I would have done on my own and possibly more than with the small presses who might have published it.
> 
> Am I happy with KS/KP? Yep, and there's a good chance I will try Scout again.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alyson Larrabee said:


> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3HAS5FYM9TKAW
> 
> I'm in the "dreaded middle" of my Kindlescout campaign. I made the rookie mistake of accumulating a lot of nominations right at the beginning instead of pacing it all out over the course of 30 days. Most of my views came from Facebook. I'm saving a Facebook boost for the last week. Please share advice and Kindlescout experiences.
> 
> And... please click the link and nominate *Hidden in the Dark* by Alyson Larrabee.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alyson


I wouldn't worry about pacing out nominations. Yes, that approach might be more likely to keep the book in hot and trending longer, which might in turn get it more attention, but the middle is going to be hard anyway, unless you're throwing a lot of money at the campaign, and the book will probably perk up at the end regardless, as it gets on the ending soon list and becomes more visible again. Keep in mind that the campaign stats probably don't affect selection very much. They may contribute to how successful the launch is, though the effect seems to vary quite a bit.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Patricia KC said:


> I have that same worry and low expectation!
> 
> My book came out near the end of January, so I don't have the experience D. L. Barnhart and Jill Nojack have, but here's a small update on my launch:
> 
> For the first 30 days, from the sales rank, it looks like it sold steadily, if not in great numbers. (It held between 20-30K and dipped to 15K one day.) Since it fell off the new release lists, it has been all over the place, going as low as 200K and as high as 25K. Customer reviews are coming in slowly, but have been good. (The book was selected with less than 1000 page views, so who knows how many nominations it got or free copies were given out. I didn't pay for any promotion during my campaign.)
> 
> So, it's not setting the world on fire. However, this is my debut novel. I have no following, nor do I have the skills and temperament (not to mention the budget) for successful self-publishing. It's selling more than I would have done on my own and possibly more than with the small presses who might have published it.
> 
> Am I happy with KS/KP? Yep, and there's a good chance I will try Scout again.


I've launched several books, and with the sole exception of the last one (which benefited from a thirty-day KS campaign), none of them have done as well as your KS book, so I'd say your assumption that you did better with Scout than you would have done on your own is accurate.

The truth is that writing and marketing involve very different skill sets with only a little overlap, and I think most of us are in the same boat you are. For someone who is really savvy about marketing and does really well with sales on his or her own, maybe Scout isn't such a good bet. For most of us, though, it probably helps. We just have to keep our expectations reasonable.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've launched several books, and with the sole exception of the last one (which benefited from a thirty-day KS campaign), none of them have done as well as your KS book, so I'd say your assumption that you did better with Scout than you would have done on your own is accurate.
> 
> The truth is that writing and marketing involve very different skill sets with only a little overlap, and I think most of us are in the same boat you are. For someone who is really savvy about marketing and does really well with sales on his or her own, maybe Scout isn't such a good bet. For most of us, though, it probably helps. We just have to keep our expectations reasonable.


A quick PS: With regard to small publishers, I've studied them a fair amount. One of my criteria is whether or not their books have better sales ranks than mine. You know what? Most of the time they don't. They could be selling really well on venues other than Amazon, but at least on Amazon, being with a small publisher doesn't make that much difference from what I can tell. I know some authors who are with a small press and happy--sometimes small operations are more collaborative and personal than the big guys. It might also be a good choice for someone who wants to have good editing and covers without having to pay for them. If a person wants marketing, though, I think most small publishers don't have the clout to make a book do much better than it could if it were self published.


----------



## JamesCraft

Bill Hiatt said:


> A quick PS: With regard to small publishers, I've studied them a fair amount. One of my criteria is whether or not their books have better sales ranks than mine. You know what? Most of the time they don't. They could be selling really well on venues other than Amazon, but at least on Amazon, being with a small publisher doesn't make that much difference from what I can tell. I know some authors who are with a small press and happy--sometimes small operations are more collaborative and personal than the big guys. It might also be a good choice for someone who wants to have good editing and covers without having to pay for them. If a person wants marketing, though, I think most small publishers don't have the clout to make a book do much better than it could if it were self published.


Definitely agree with this. They rarely have better rankings than indie authors, but sometimes they can bring something else to the plate. That being said, in general we can do our own stuff as well as they do with a little extra work.


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> A quick PS: With regard to small publishers, I've studied them a fair amount. One of my criteria is whether or not their books have better sales ranks than mine. You know what? Most of the time they don't. They could be selling really well on venues other than Amazon, but at least on Amazon, being with a small publisher doesn't make that much difference from what I can tell. I know some authors who are with a small press and happy--sometimes small operations are more collaborative and personal than the big guys. It might also be a good choice for someone who wants to have good editing and covers without having to pay for them. If a person wants marketing, though, I think most small publishers don't have the clout to make a book do much better than it could if it were self published.


There are a few genre-specific small presses that would have given me more credibility within a certain group of my writing-peers, been excellent for my ego, and been more collaborative and personal. Although the last would be nice, I never had any credibility, the ego-boost would wear off in a day, and Kindle Press has the opportunity to reach a wider range of readers, so I'm happy.


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've launched several books, and with the sole exception of the last one (which benefited from a thirty-day KS campaign), none of them have done as well as your KS book, so I'd say your assumption that you did better with Scout than you would have done on your own is accurate.
> 
> The truth is that writing and marketing involve very different skill sets with only a little overlap, and I think most of us are in the same boat you are. For someone who is really savvy about marketing and does really well with sales on his or her own, maybe Scout isn't such a good bet. For most of us, though, it probably helps. We just have to keep our expectations reasonable.


On the sales, it's not just an assumption, it's a certainty. I think reasonable expectations are the key no matter what route one takes towards publication. (But you can still dream big.  )


----------



## Patricia KC

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I also don't have any marketing skills and rely on Kindle Press to promote the books. They bring much more to the game than I ever could. (And I remain a very happy KP author) Many, probably most, Kindle Press authors promote their books. Some are very good at it, and the results show. Others get a poor return on their investment. As time goes on, I would like to learn more about promotion. In the meantime I'll just publish more books.


I've done some free and _really_ cheap promo, but nothing like what some KP authors are able to do. I don't know whether it made any difference, but it was all I had.

I too would like to learn more about promotion, but it's painful. This book-- https://www.amazon.com/Authors-Guide-Marketing-Teeth-Michael-ebook/dp/B015P4QGJO/ --has been on my TBR list, but I haven't gotten to it yet because I hate pain.

"Just publish more books" sounds like the best plan!


----------



## D. L.

Patricia KC said:


> I've done some free and _really_ cheap promo, but nothing like what some KP authors are able to do. I don't know whether it made any difference, but it was all I had.
> 
> I too would like to learn more about promotion, but it's painful. This book-- https://www.amazon.com/Authors-Guide-Marketing-Teeth-Michael-ebook/dp/B015P4QGJO/ --has been on my TBR list, but I haven't gotten to it yet because I hate pain.
> 
> "Just publish more books" sounds like the best plan!


I think short of Bookbub and an extensive mailing list, most other promotional efforts will look pretty feeble. But some people are able to stay at it and boost their rankings to the point where it really helps. If you can manage to get onto one of Amazon's top 100 lists (not the sub sub genre rankings) then the books tend to stick there a while. Don't know why, other than some people buy highly ranked books, but it's what I've seen.


----------



## Louise Cole

I know a lot of traditionally published authors and believe me, they feel the pain every bit as much as we do. They have no control, and a lot of it comes down to luck. Did they hit the market at the right time? Was their editor sympatico? Does their publisher decide they don't want any more after seeing the second book? It never stops for any writer. I know a little bit about marketing - not a lot, but a little - but I suspect I could be a guru and Amazon could do it better.

Most small publishers struggle to get into the two major distributors Gardners and Bertrams and  don't get into waterstones.The big publishers put all their marketing money behind their leads and superleads.

Incidentally check out someone like Joe Abercrombie on Amazon or Patrick Rothfuss (both famous fantasy writers). The Name of the Wind sells about 8 kindle copies a day (on .com). Now he'll sell a lot more in paperback presumably. I reckoned Abercrombie's The  Heroes is selling about 11 books a day. But many of these major publishers kept kindle prices high to stop it damaging their print sales. 

I think the top 100 helps because the books are so much more visible. It's like if you can get on to the first three pages of results.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Thanks to everyone who has visited my Kindle Scout page and nominated MAIDENWOOD! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LQ2YLPQC68ZV
I never imagined it would be such a rollercoaster; almost halfway through my campaign now, and I alternate between euphoria and despondency, wondering what will happen. It's been a pleasure making new friends and discovering some talented new authors - fingers crossed for you all. Happy writing!
J.M.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Whoa, okay: Lady of Dreams is on its last day!

Where the heck did that month GO??!  

Soon I'll be in the purgatory of Waiting with the rest of you guys who just finished your campaigns.

Here's hoping we don't all go mad!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

W.R. Gingell said:


> Whoa, okay: Lady of Dreams is on its last day!
> 
> Where the heck did that month GO??!
> 
> Soon I'll be in the purgatory of Waiting with the rest of you guys who just finished your campaigns.
> 
> Here's hoping we don't all go mad!


Tell me about it! I'm on my last day right now...it'll all be over in a few hours. Then I'll be on vacation -- internet-less for 12 days, so my waiting will be longer than everyone else. Urgh!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Bill Hiatt said:


> A quick PS: With regard to small publishers, I've studied them a fair amount. One of my criteria is whether or not their books have better sales ranks than mine. You know what? Most of the time they don't. They could be selling really well on venues other than Amazon, but at least on Amazon, being with a small publisher doesn't make that much difference from what I can tell. I know some authors who are with a small press and happy--sometimes small operations are more collaborative and personal than the big guys. It might also be a good choice for someone who wants to have good editing and covers without having to pay for them. If a person wants marketing, though, I think most small publishers don't have the clout to make a book do much better than it could if it were self published.


I 100% agree with Bill on the small publisher front. Except that I'll add that my first book (which was published 2 years ago via an indie publisher) has sold a fraction of what my self published books have in a longer period of time.

There are some things (editing, cover design etc) that they did and really aren't up to scratch. But because I don't have control over the books, I can't do anything about it.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Joynell Schultz said:


> Tell me about it! I'm on my last day right now...it'll all be over in a few hours. Then I'll be on vacation -- internet-less for 12 days, so my waiting will be longer than everyone else. Urgh!


AUGH! NIGHTMARE!!


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Blood and Holy Water by Joynell Schultz
> 1 day left  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
> 6 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole


Nominated


----------



## Mike Farlow

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Thanks to everyone who has visited my Kindle Scout page and nominated MAIDENWOOD! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LQ2YLPQC68ZV
> I never imagined it would be such a rollercoaster; almost halfway through my campaign now, and I alternate between euphoria and despondency, wondering what will happen. It's been a pleasure making new friends and discovering some talented new authors - fingers crossed for you all. Happy writing!
> J.M.


I'm with you on the rollercoaster, and I'm not halfway through this yet! I try not to look at the results each day, but that doesn't work. With about 25 days to go I worry how I can keep up the numbers being that my mailing list is so small. Thank heavens for Facebook! I've marked you down for a vote toward the end. I understand votes in the last day or two can be a real help. Mike

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MICICMC2J4KM


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added Devil's Poetry to Lady of Dreams and Fracture. Good luck to all.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Joynell Schultz said:


> Tell me about it! I'm on my last day right now...it'll all be over in a few hours. Then I'll be on vacation -- internet-less for 12 days, so my waiting will be longer than everyone else. Urgh!


Hopefully you'll enjoy the holiday anyway! 12 days without internet sounds both exciting and terrifying at the same time 

Good luck with putting it all out of your mind!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Mike Farlow said:


> I'm with you on the rollercoaster, and I'm not halfway through this yet! I try not to look at the results each day, but that doesn't work. With about 25 days to go I worry how I can keep up the numbers being that my mailing list is so small. Thank heavens for Facebook! I've marked you down for a vote toward the end. I understand votes in the last day or two can be a real help. Mike
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MICICMC2J4KM


Thanks Mike, I'll bookmark you too. Hang in there&#128522;


----------



## Louise Cole

Good luck Joynell. Try to enjoy your holiday!

Just added Lady of Dreams.


----------



## Captain Cranky

*This post has been removed by the author in response to Verticalscope's over-reaching TOS*


----------



## Steve Vernon

Monday, dang it - and I'm back on day shift.

So let's get to that daily list, right now!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
4 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
5 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
6 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
10 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
10 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
10 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
10 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
13 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
14 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
14 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
18 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
19 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
21 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
24 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
24 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
25 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
25 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
27 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## tanihanes

LAST DAY LEFT! Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
4 days left Fracture by Amy Mantravadi

Okay, nominated the above two!! And I don't want anyone to think I'm being anti-social--I've tried and TRIED to get my pic to load for this board, so you'll all see how OLD I am lol, but it won't! I might try again later if I'm feeling ambitious and in a self-pain inflicting mood )


----------



## D. L.

Steve Vernon said:


> Monday, dang it - and I'm back on day shift.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Steve, Please add Dinner and a Movie to the list, https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HZL1GZSN0XTY

Thanks.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Bill Hiatt said:


> I wouldn't worry about pacing out nominations. Yes, that approach might be more likely to keep the book in hot and trending longer, which might in turn get it more attention, but the middle is going to be hard anyway, unless you're throwing a lot of money at the campaign, and the book will probably perk up at the end regardless, as it gets on the ending soon list and becomes more visible again. Keep in mind that the campaign stats probably don't affect selection very much. They may contribute to how successful the launch is, though the effect seems to vary quite a bit.


Thanks! Very helpful advice. So glad I found this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Captain Cranky said:


> Just wanted to quickly respond to say that I nominated your book earlier today, I didn't realise until now that you were posting it here. (I'm gradually working my way through all 594 pages of this thread  I became impatient and skipped to the end!). The sample was great, I'm genuinely looking forward to reading the entire thing
> 
> I have some questions for everyone on kindle scout and whether _not_ having a platform right away might be detrimental to a successful campaign, but I'll keep going through all these posts first. I assume the topic has been debated somewhere in here already?
> 
> Good luck to everybody, I'm really interested in watching your experiences!


Having a strong platform from the get go might get a writer more nominations, but that doesn't mean the book will be selected. If the KS folks are interested in a book, amount of nominations doesn't matter.

That said, I think an online presence is important if one is an Indie author. Blogs, websites, facebook pages, and newsletters are all things that can help you build a reader base. No time like the present to get started!


----------



## Goldpencil

Good luck to Joynell. Blood and Holy water


----------



## Matthew Speak

Joynell Schultz said:


> Tell me about it! I'm on my last day right now...it'll all be over in a few hours. Then I'll be on vacation -- internet-less for 12 days, so my waiting will be longer than everyone else. Urgh!


Oh wow! Without internet for 12 days during this time...that sounds like torture! Hopefully, you'll have some good news when you return.


----------



## JamesCraft

speakmatt said:


> Oh wow! Without internet for 12 days during this time...that sounds like torture! Hopefully, you'll have some good news when you return.


That's a long time without internet!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Goldpencil said:


> Good luck to Joynell. Blood and Holy water


Good luck!

I nominated the top books again!


----------



## Louise Cole

Yes H&T and selection  are two entirely different things. Kindle Press is looking for a  book it can make money from. Your campaign is more about using this unique platform - a shop window in  the biggest online retailer for 30 days - to reach as many new potential customers as you can. People have different approaches to this. Some are very laid back about the campaign and just hope they'll get selected. Others want to push the book as much as possible during the campaign in the hopes that it will pay off in sales and reviews however it  gets published.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Having a strong platform from the get go might get a writer more nominations, but that doesn't mean the book will be selected. If the KS folks are interested in a book, amount of nominations doesn't matter.
> 
> That said, I think an online presence is important if one is an Indie author. Blogs, websites, facebook pages, and newsletters are all things that can help you build a reader base. No time like the present to get started!


I have to agree, though there are days I wish it wasn't true. It takes time to generate good content and build engagement--time we'd all rather spend writing. However, over time I think it does pay off.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I have to agree, though there are days I wish it wasn't true. It takes time to generate good content and build engagement--time we'd all rather spend writing. However, over time I think it does pay off.


It's a lot of work when all you want to do is write books! I've had my blog for years, but I am about to journey into the realm of newsletters. So much to do!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Captain Cranky said:


> Just wanted to quickly respond to say that I nominated your book earlier today, I didn't realise until now that you were posting it here. (I'm gradually working my way through all 594 pages of this thread  I became impatient and skipped to the end!). The sample was great, I'm genuinely looking forward to reading the entire thing
> 
> I have some questions for everyone on kindle scout and whether _not_ having a platform right away might be detrimental to a successful campaign, but I'll keep going through all these posts first. I assume the topic has been debated somewhere in here already?
> 
> Good luck to everybody, I'm really interested in watching your experiences!


Thank you! your feedback really means a lot, I can't wait to get MAIDENWOOD out for everyone to enjoy, however it is published. So far Kindle Scout has been great - even if the very public wait is excruciating - if only for the fantastic people I've met, writers and readers alike. This campaign is teaching me how to engage my potential audience, which is essential for an independent author. I've also really benefited from Lincoln Cole's experience and highly recommend his book on the subject!
All the best  JM


----------



## Joynell Schultz

speakmatt said:


> Oh wow! Without internet for 12 days during this time...that sounds like torture! Hopefully, you'll have some good news when you return.


I may have to pay for internet on the ship. 25 cents per minute. I just don't think I can go that long without checking in. The good news, it'll stop me from refreshing my email every 5 minute or so.


----------



## Kay7979

Joynell Schultz said:


> I may have to pay for internet on the ship. 25 cents per minute. I just don't think I can go that long without checking in. The good news, it'll stop me from refreshing my email every 5 minute or so.


Isn't there someone who can contact you with the news? Either by phone or email? Anyone who nominated you will find out as soon as KS makes the decision.


----------



## Louise Cole

I got an answer back from Kindle Scout about the discrepancy between facebook ad clicks and page stats.It'salittle confusing as they talk as if I wasn't the author but I think theymust mean my campaign.

"Your campaign stats are based on total hours spent visible on our Hot & Trending list, page views, external traffic sources, and a look at other books nominated by those readers who nominated your book. We update these stats every day with data from the beginning of the campaign up to the previous day (therefore, you won't see stats from the first day of your campaign until Day 2).

"When we calculate the clicks to show on the Campaign Stats page, we filter out any clicks coming from "robots", which includes search engine crawlers, the Facebook crawler, as well as any other automated scripts that the author might have set up. When I looked at the raw clicks for this campaign, the numbers match what the author is showing in the provided screenshot much more closely. So that means that the difference between his [sic] numbers and the numbers we are showing on the Stats page is due to traffic from crawlers and other robots."

So I think they mean that clicks from real people will show up because they will have a unique IP address and bot clicks will be eliminated. Mystery kind of solved.


----------



## Paul Francois

Steve Vernon said:


> Monday, dang it - and I'm back on day shift.
> 
> So let's get to that daily list, right now!
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Lady of Dreams by W.R. Gingell
> 4 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
> 5 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
> 6 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
> 10 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
> 10 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
> 10 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
> 10 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
> 13 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> 14 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
> 14 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
> 18 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
> 19 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 21 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 24 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 24 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 25 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 25 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.
> 
> This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


I nominated the following:

5 days left The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
10 days left Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
13 days left The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell

Good luck!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thank you Paul


----------



## JPDavid

Nominated Lady, Fractured, and Devil's. Best of luck to you all!!!
JP


----------



## lauramg_1406

Joynell Schultz said:


> I may have to pay for internet on the ship. 25 cents per minute. I just don't think I can go that long without checking in. The good news, it'll stop me from refreshing my email every 5 minute or so.


It's common for cafes on the continent to have free wifi Joy! If you're taking your phone/tablet out and about, that may be a cheaper option!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Well, it's Tuesday!  I suspect at least some of us waiting for news will hear something today.  Fingers crossed for everyone!

Top three nominated, as usual.


----------



## Dave Johnston

Hi everyone, 9 days to go ...

Q1. What have people here typically put in their "thank you note"? I added my email address for people to [hopefully] contact me. Kindle Scout haven't said I couldn't so presumably this is allowed?

Q2. How quickly after a Campaign has ended (unsuccessfully) have people then self-published?

Thanks!
DJ

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GLHIO1SFFDD8


----------



## Louise Cole

Good morning guys. Thanks for the nominations, I really appreciate it. I'll add the next on the list (I think Fractured?) in two minutes.
I don't think I used my thank you note very smartly. I wrote 'Thank you' in a nice flowery way but I don't think I gave any contact details that I remember. Smarter people than me prevail.

If your book is all ready self publish on Kindle as fast as you can. You want it to be fresh in everyone's mind.

I have a glorious little vine of an orangutan falling over flat on his back, happy but exhausted. It's on my facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Louise-Cole-1740334169581065/ It's me, in four days.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Thank you so much to everyone who nominated Lady of Dreams!

Now the wait begins...

Aaaand I just found out that I managed to stuff up my notification email. My book changed title, and half of the email uses "Lady of Dreams", the other half uses the old title...

AAUUUUUGHHHH!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

lauramg_1406 said:


> It's common for cafes on the continent to have free wifi Joy! If you're taking your phone/tablet out and about, that may be a cheaper option!


Thanks. When we're on land, I'll have to seek that out. There's no way I can wait until I return home to check out if I was selected or not. I know my phone's not compatible there, we use different sim cards...but wifi should work. I can't spend much time doing it though, it'll drive my kids (and husband) nuts.



sixtypublishing said:


> Q1. What have people here typically put in their "thank you note"? I added my email address for people to [hopefully] contact me. Kindle Scout haven't said I couldn't so presumably this is allowed?
> 
> Q2. How quickly after a Campaign has ended (unsuccessfully) have people then self-published?


Answers...in my opinion.
Q1: For my first campaign, I stuffed all my contact info into my thank you note, only to see that it was already listed in the email. (I hit them double.) I don't think I had anyone find me on any of the social media.
This time, All I put in there was "Holy Cow, you nominated me. Thank you. To stay updated on the progress of Blood & Holy Water, join my newsletter list here: https://www.instafreebie.com/free/yznML" or something like that. I tried to keep it simple.

I think next time, I'm going to say something like this: "Wow, I can't express my gratitude for your nomination. If my book wasn't selected, I'd be happy to provide you with a free advanced reader copy in exchange for a honest review when it's published. Click here to claim: xxxx.com"

Q2: I published my first book 2-3 weeks after my first campaign ended. I'm publishing this one a good month later. I don't know how much it matters, but I could see the value of keeping your title fresh in your nominators minds. I wish KS put your cover in the emails. I would NOT recommend publishing quickly because of this in place of planning a thoughtful launch. A well planned book launch is EVERYTHING to the long term success of your book. (Okay, assuming the writing is actually good, good cover, good blurb, etc.) I'm waiting a month or so so I can write a 30 day plan and line up advertising. I've already distributed 20+ advanced reader copies so I'll have reviews on release day. I have a proof of my paperback already being mailed to me.



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, it's Tuesday! I suspect at least some of us waiting for news will hear something today. Fingers crossed for everyone!


That'd be great if we heard already, since our campaigns only ended a few days ago.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I am baggy-eyed. Somebody was drunk-dialing us last night about four or five times through the night time.

So let's go on with this list before I head for work.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
4 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
5 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
9 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
9 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
9 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
9 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
12 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
13 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
13 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
17 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
18 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
20 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
23 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
23 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
24 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
24 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
26 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## tanihanes

3 days left Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
4 days left The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole

The above two are nominated by me : o)--happy scouting and best of luck, everyone!!!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Tani x

I keep checking my email for notifications about people's books and mine hasn't even finished yet


----------



## ritastradling

sixtypublishing said:


> Hi everyone, 9 days to go ...
> 
> Q1. What have people here typically put in their "thank you note"? I added my email address for people to [hopefully] contact me. Kindle Scout haven't said I couldn't so presumably this is allowed?
> 
> Q2. How quickly after a Campaign has ended (unsuccessfully) have people then self-published?
> 
> Thanks!
> DJ
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GLHIO1SFFDD8


One could always put the book up for preorder for 90 days or under (right away) and then get that instant name recognition but also be able to have time to send out review copies and set up a book tour etc. Just a thought.


----------



## jcarter

Congrats to Linda and Rita! I just saw the good news!!!!!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Congrats Rita! I knew your book would be chosen!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

jcarter said:


> Congrats to Linda and Rita! I just saw the good news!!!!!


What she said &#128522;


----------



## ritastradling

jcarter said:


> Congrats to Linda and Rita! I just saw the good news!!!!!





ASDeMatteis said:


> Congrats Rita! I knew your book would be chosen!


Thank you! And, thank you guys so much for nominating Ensnared!! I've got my fingers crossed to get the email for both of yours soon 

Oh, and congrats to Linda! I can't wait to get my review copy


----------



## Louise Cole

Wow Linda and Rita both accepted. Fantastic. I hadn't seen that.

Well done both of you. Very deserved.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Woo hoo!  Huzzah for Rita and Linda getting selected!  So nice to see some good news on a Tuesday.  Looking forward to getting my copies when they come out!


----------



## Matthew Speak

Congratulations Linda and Rita!! Now on to the rush-rush, wait-wait, period!!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sixtypublishing said:


> Hi everyone, 9 days to go ...
> 
> Q1. What have people here typically put in their "thank you note"? I added my email address for people to [hopefully] contact me. Kindle Scout haven't said I couldn't so presumably this is allowed?
> 
> Q2. How quickly after a Campaign has ended (unsuccessfully) have people then self-published?
> 
> Thanks!
> DJ
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GLHIO1SFFDD8


1- I put a link to my website (blog.) Soon I will have a newsletter, and will mention that.

2- I published Descending within a few days. I've already done the paperback formatting for Wyrd House, and will only have to do the Kindle format for Wyrd House if it isn't selected. So WH should be ready to roll within a few days as well. I think sooner the better is a good idea, but you can only do what you can do.


----------



## AaronFrale

Congratz Linda and Rita!

And I have Amy, Louise, and myself on the nomination list.


----------



## SG

Congratulations, Linda and Rita!!! Can't wait to read the books


----------



## Kody Boye

Go Linda, go Rita, it's your birthdays, it's your birthdays!


----------



## amdonehere

So I finally ventured into trying to figure out how this all works. I'm still at the KS 101 stage and I nominated 2 books yesterday:

Time Burrito - How can I not vote for the cat on the cover? And what a tagline!
Killdeer Connection -- Thanks Tom for sharing your experience of the whole process.

Before I go on, can I ask: Is there a limit to how many books I can nominate?


----------



## Kody Boye

AlexaKang said:


> Before I go on, can I ask: Is there a limit to how many books I can nominate?


You can nominate three at one time.



AlexaKang said:


> Time Burrito - How can I not vote for the cat on the cover? And what a tagline!


I LOVE TIME BURRITO. I laughed and I laughed and I laughed when I saw it (then cried because, yannow: cats.)


----------



## KitSarge

Congrats Linda and Rita! Fab covers!
Follow-up on my earlier post: got an e-mail yesterday saying that they are going to promote all Scout winners to celebrate their two year anniversary. I'm hoping to avoid more mystery fans/ expand my reader base, so I have a post soliciting advice for a new blurb. I know a few people on this thread have read What It Is, so I'd love your feedback. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,248391.0.html
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Congrats to Rita and Linda!


----------



## AaronFrale

AlexaKang said:


> Time Burrito - How can I not vote for the cat on the cover? And what a tagline!
> Killdeer Connection -- Thanks Tom for sharing your experience of the whole process.
> 
> Before I go on, can I ask: Is there a limit to how many books I can nominate?





kodyboye said:


> I LOVE TIME BURRITO. I laughed and I laughed and I laughed when I saw it (then cried because, yannow: cats.)


Thanks Alexa and Kody! My goal with Time Burrito is to make people laugh. I appreciate the support!

And as far as the nominations, you have three slots. Each slot clears after the book in the slot campaign is finished opening up the chance to nominate more. Most regular scouts will nominate closer to the end of the campaign so they don't have to wait long to nominate again.


----------



## RWhite7699

Voted for the cat on the burrito rocket! Good luck!


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> 5 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale


Nominated  along with Fracture and The Devil's Poetry.

Thanks everyone for your kind words! This is such an awesome, supportive group!


----------



## ritastradling

kodyboye said:


> //


I love your cover, Kody! Your blurb too, well done.


----------



## Kody Boye

ritastradling said:


> I love your cover, Kody! Your blurb too, well done.


Thank you, Rita!


----------



## VayneLine

Couple questions, does a collection of stories count as a 'new' book?  I have my stories on KDP, and the collection of them is new, but the stories are out, can this still work?

People asking for nominations here, who does that work, is it a popularity thing that the writers here can help get you picked?


----------



## Kody Boye

I think it's all about gauging interest in the work that's presented, Vayne. The more interest there is, the more likely Amazon is to consider the work and then potentially publish it. That's how I think it works, but I could be wrong. I don't think it's a popularity thing at all, because in the end, Amazon still has to read the manuscript and see if they want it.


----------



## RWhite7699

kodyboye said:


> I think it's all about gauging interest in the work that's presented, Vayne. The more interest there is, the more likely Amazon is to consider the work and then potentially publish it. That's how I think it works, but I could be wrong. I don't think it's a popularity thing at all, because in the end, Amazon still has to read the manuscript and see if they want it.


I think you're right. The popularity contest is in the area of subject matter. What will sell right now? What's hot? But trends come and go. A year from now vampires and zombies may be out. If we could only guess what the reading public is going to embrace next, we could get ahead of the game. But if you're like me, you have to write what you know and have a passion for. Else, what's it all for?


----------



## DaveCreek

I'm just now discovering KBoards, and it's great to see all these great authors sharing information about their successes and helping others achieve theirs.

I've submitted my latest novel, THE UNBROKEN STARS, to Kindle Scout. I've gone both the small press and self-publishing routes with other novels and short story collections, so this is new stuff to me. I'm eager to see how it works out.

My campaign is only a few days old, so I'm looking to keep momentum going. Here's the description of my book from my KS page:

The longest, most dangerous star voyage home:

In the midst of a galactic war, a sneak attack leaves the starship Shen Kuo with half its crew dead and the ship itself crippled and adrift thousands of light-years from home. Now, with Captain Kiernan Taylor facing a return journey that could take decades, he must seek out a "shortcut" home even as he perceives the first glimmerings of a mutiny!

My goal was to create a story that was unabashedly and old-fashioned space opera, but with a depth of characterization often not found in such stories.

Please take a moment to check out my campaign, and if you think it worthy, recommend THE UNMOVING STARS.

Thanks!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/search?q=the+unmoving+stars


----------



## John Claudio

I nominated Fracture and The Devil's Poetry (great title!). Good luck to all!


----------



## ritastradling

VayneLine said:


> Couple questions, does a collection of stories count as a 'new' book? I have my stories on KDP, and the collection of them is new, but the stories are out, can this still work?


I'm pretty sure that no, you can't.

The terms say:

However, collections of *never-before-published* fictional prose stories amounting to 50,000 words or more may be submitted for consideration.

_and_

Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale *in any format*, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites - where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them - are eligible.

You might want to email them and ask, though.


----------



## Dave Johnston

ritastradling said:


> One could always put the book up for preorder for 90 days or under (right away) and then get that instant name recognition but also be able to have time to send out review copies and set up a book tour etc. Just a thought.


Great idea, thank you Rita


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I'm working on my third cup of strong black coffee. The snowplows were prowling around our house since 3am, grumbling and growling (and that was me, not the snowplows). I finally got up at 6am and looked out the window to see less than an half of an inch of powder out there. I figure they're trying to use up their winter budget, for fear of getting paid less next winter. It started raining and the white stuff has nearly all washed away. All of the snowplowing was for nothing but breaking up my sleep.



I still can't tell you folks how I did with the Kindle Press February promotion. I won't have those figures until the April, but I can tell you that Kindle Press (the folks who publish Kindle Scout winners) are staging a HUGE sale from March 20 to April 3 to celebrate Kindle Scouts second year anniversary. ALL of the Kindle Press books released over the last two years will be available for 99 cents on Amazon.com. I'll give you folks a shout-out when we hit that date.

So let's go on with this list before I head off to work again.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
3 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
4 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
8 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
8 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
8 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
8 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
11 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
12 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
12 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
16 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
17 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
19 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
22 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
22 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
22 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
23 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
23 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
25 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## AaronFrale

Thanks Ruth and Rita! I appreciate the support!


----------



## Louise Cole

Can someone explain to me how you use instafreebie? I mean, how it actually  works? Do I need a website that can capture email  addresses?


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated my first 2 books ever...Time Burrito and Samurai's Heart, haven't found a third yet. 

Congrats to Rita and Linda on being picked!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JPDavid

One more nomination for Time Burrito. Fingers crossed. 
JP


----------



## AaronFrale

Thanks TT and JP! Fingers crossed here too.


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> Can someone explain to me how you use instafreebie? I mean, how it actually works? Do I need a website that can capture email addresses?


You don't need a website. All you need to do is pay the $20 monthly and add the option to either manually or force them to lock in when receiving a book when you create the listing for it. I would highly recommend using Mailchimp to integrate whatever emails you've captured from Instafreebie, though, since they do it automatically and there's literally zero hassle involved.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Top 3 nominated. Good luck to all. 

Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
Time Burrito by Aaron Frale


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Kody


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JPDavid said:


> One more nomination for Time Burrito. Fingers crossed.
> JP


I host a teen writing group at the local public library and the kids love your title, cover and campaign, so quirky and witty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronFrale

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I host a teen writing group at the local public library and the kids love your title, cover and campaign, so quirky and witty.


Thank you! It's good to hear that folks are responding to the campaign!



AnitaLouise said:


> Top 3 nominated. Good luck to all.


Thanks Anita!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kody Boye said:


> You don't need a website. All you need to do is pay the $20 monthly and add the option to either manually or force them to lock in when receiving a book when you create the listing for it. I would highly recommend using Mailchimp to integrate whatever emails you've captured from Instafreebie, though, since they do it automatically and there's literally zero hassle involved.


I set up my newsletter yesterday, and set up instafreebie today. I'm using Mailerlite, so I have to export the addresses, but now I'm wondering if setting up instafreebie is even worth it. I admit I don't understand the process well. What I really don't understand is how people find your offer on Instafreebie. I mean, I know that I can direct people there, but why do that rather than direct them to the newsletter directly? I've got the free book in drop box, so I don't need a site just to handle the files. Can readers even find you at Instafreebie, or can they only find you from the links to it you post yourself? So far, I just don't get it.

Anyway, top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those waiting. I'm on day 4 of the big wait, which is twice as long as it took last time, lol.


----------



## Kody Boye

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I set up my newsletter yesterday, and set up instafreebie today. I'm using Mailerlite, so I have to export the addresses, but now I'm wondering if setting up instafreebie is even worth it. I admit I don't understand the process well. What I really don't understand is how people find your offer on Instafreebie. I mean, I know that I can direct people there, but why do that rather than direct them to the newsletter directly? I've got the free book in drop box, so I don't need a site just to handle the files. Can readers even find you at Instafreebie, or can they only find you from the links to it you post yourself? So far, I just don't get it.
> 
> Anyway, top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those waiting. I'm on day 4 of the big wait, which is twice as long as it took last time, lol.


Readers are able to find you on Instafreebie. The newsletter often promotes the stuff that the authors upload, especially if the stuff is marked as 'exclusive to Instafreebie.' I -assume- that means the giveaway, so that's what I've always ticked.

So yes. Readers often find stuff through Instafreebie organically.


----------



## Walt Mussell

TT Rankin said:


> Nominated my first 2 books ever...Time Burrito and Samurai's Heart, haven't found a third yet.
> 
> Congrats to Rita and Linda on being picked!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks, TT. Appreciate the support!


----------



## Walt Mussell

Can't wait to read Time Burrito. The tagline makes me laugh and I love the premise.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I set up my newsletter yesterday, and set up instafreebie today. I'm using Mailerlite, so I have to export the addresses, but now I'm wondering if setting up instafreebie is even worth it. I admit I don't understand the process well. What I really don't understand is how people find your offer on Instafreebie. I mean, I know that I can direct people there, but why do that rather than direct them to the newsletter directly? I've got the free book in drop box, so I don't need a site just to handle the files. Can readers even find you at Instafreebie, or can they only find you from the links to it you post yourself? So far, I just don't get it.


Julianne
The best thing to do is join a cross-promotion with other authors. Just search for cross promotion on kbboards and you'll find
a number of them...also check out the Instafreebie Forum for ones being run or pay for one at Author X Promotions.

Someone hosts all the books for 5 days or whatever and everyone sends out to their email list, promotes on twitter, Facebook etc.
The key is to drive traffic to the web page with all the books on display- if they like the looks of your book they click on the cover of your book and are sent to Instafreebie where they sign up to your email list and download the book. (Make sure you have it set for them to opt-in before they get the book - I missed that the first time and only got 1700 signups out of 2400+ downloads )

Instafreebie collects the emails and you can download them or have them sent to Mailchimp.

Voila! You are building your email list.

One caution I would advise - only join cross promotions for the genre of your book - that ensures you are getting subscribers who are targeted and more likely to stay on your list.


----------



## Mike Farlow

Nominated the top 3. Good Luck!!

Mike Farlow


----------



## Tom Swyers

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
> 3 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
> 4 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale


I got these. Good luck to all!

I have a headtalker campaigns that could really use some support.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/

Thank you!









[/quote]


----------



## amdonehere

Question: If you submit to KS, are you allowed to give ARCs in ebook version or in print version before the campaign/selection period is officially over?


----------



## Kody Boye

AlexaKang said:


> Question: If you submit to KS, are you allowed to give ARCs in ebook version or in print version before the campaign/selection period is officially over?


I think it's a matter of -publishing- the book somewhere more than anything. I don't see why they would mind you going out ARCs in whatever format for reviews (though I'd be careful how you go about establishing those ARCs, since it's technically published once you put it on Smashwords, etc. even if you're just converting for review copies.)


----------



## Louise Cole

Tom I'd already backed you on twitter but I've got you again on facebook - only 200+ supporters but it's better than nothing.

Did anyone ever see big uptakes from their headtalker campaign in their stats? I only had one referral from headtalker but that could be because the link isn't always ascribed correctly by analytics, as  with twitter. (I am a bit of  a nerd in case you haven't noticed so I've been educating myself about analytics all the way through this - if anyone is interested I can share some little nuggets which might help make sense of why your marketing doesn't always give the results you expect but 1. I don't want to bore people and 2. I'm not an expert, just reading loads.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm up early this morning. I've been sending out applications to local Christmas craft fairs for my book table next Christmas. Believe it or not, they start filling up this early in the year.



So let's go on with this list before I head off to work again.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
2 days left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
3 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
7 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
7 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
7 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
7 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
10 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
11 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
11 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
11 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
15 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
16 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
18 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
21 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
21 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
21 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
22 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
22 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
24 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Captain Cranky

*This post has been removed by the author in response to Verticalscope's over-reaching TOS*


----------



## Louise Cole

Two days left. Blugh. Want it  over now.

Nominated Fracture. In a couple of days I'll have all three slots free again and can back the rest of y'all x


----------



## Tom Swyers

Captain Cranky said:


> I didn't know about the nominating when the campaigns are almost finished thing, this is all new to me. For the record I nominated The Killdeer Connection, Maidenwood, and Time Burrito (love the cat riding the burrito cover by the way, if you ever want to make it into merchandise I'll be the first to buy it as a mouse pad or something!).
> 
> Once these campaigns are over I'll make a point of nominating closer to the end, so I can do it more often
> 
> Good luck to those who are nearing the end!


Hi Captain,

Thank you for nominating my book!

FYI, you can remove the nomination for my book if you'd like to replace it with another book closer to the end. Then you can save my book for later.

I still could use help on my headtalker. I'm three short with 2 days left.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/


----------



## Tom Swyers

AlexaKang said:


> So I finally ventured into trying to figure out how this all works. I'm still at the KS 101 stage and I nominated 2 books yesterday:
> 
> Time Burrito - How can I not vote for the cat on the cover? And what a tagline!
> Killdeer Connection -- Thanks Tom for sharing your experience of the whole process.
> 
> Before I go on, can I ask: Is there a limit to how many books I can nominate?


Hi Alexa,

Thank you for nominating _The Killdeer Connection_ and for following my thread!

You can nominate only three at any one time. Other than that rule, you can nominate as many as you like over time.

You should be able to see your nominated books in the upper right corner of the main Kindle Scout page in a drop down menu.


----------



## Mike Farlow

I'm new to kboards in general. When I am not running a KScout campaign, what other threads should I follow?  Especially on promoting indie books.

Mike


----------



## Jada Ryker

Tom Swyers said:


> I still could use help on my headtalker. I'm three short with 2 days left.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/


Now you just need two more


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Alexa,
> 
> Thank you for nominating _The Killdeer Connection_ and for following my thread!
> 
> You can nominate only three at any one time. Other than that rule, you can nominate as many as you like over time.
> 
> You should be able to see your nominated books in the upper right corner of the main Kindle Scout page in a drop down menu.


Now it's one more!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mike Farlow said:


> I'm new to kboards in general. When I am not running a KScout campaign, what other threads should I follow? Especially on promoting indie books.
> 
> Mike


Personally, I don't have any particular promotional threads I follow. There is a lot of activity on Kboards, so I usually check in the morning and see if anything new that might be of interest has popped up. The threads I actually follow are the KS ones and some related to anthologies to which I've submitted. There is a wealth of promotional information available, depending on what you're interested in, but I don't have any specific suggestions off the top of my head.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Julianne
> The best thing to do is join a cross-promotion with other authors. Just search for cross promotion on kbboards and you'll find
> a number of them...also check out the Instafreebie Forum for ones being run or pay for one at Author X Promotions.
> 
> Someone hosts all the books for 5 days or whatever and everyone sends out to their email list, promotes on twitter, Facebook etc.
> The key is to drive traffic to the web page with all the books on display- if they like the looks of your book they click on the cover of your book and are sent to Instafreebie where they sign up to your email list and download the book. (Make sure you have it set for them to opt-in before they get the book - I missed that the first time and only got 1700 signups out of 2400+ downloads )
> 
> Instafreebie collects the emails and you can download them or have them sent to Mailchimp.
> 
> Voila! You are building your email list.
> 
> One caution I would advise - only join cross promotions for the genre of your book - that ensures you are getting subscribers who are targeted and more likely to stay on your list.


Thanks Lloyd! I hear that joining promotions is the way to go, and I'll be on the lookout for them. I'll make sure to find like genre's promotions, thanks for the heads up!

About the opt in- I did set it that folks getting the freebie have to sign up for the newsletter, but they still get the free book before signing up. I see no place to on the Instafreebie form to plug in the newsletter at all. So far, what happens is that people download the free book, I get their email address, and my automation sends them the first newsletter. Basically, they get the freebie whether they open that newsletter or not. Is that how it is, or am I missing something?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kody Boye said:


> I think it's a matter of -publishing- the book somewhere more than anything. I don't see why they would mind you going out ARCs in whatever format for reviews (though I'd be careful how you go about establishing those ARCs, since it's technically published once you put it on Smashwords, etc. even if you're just converting for review copies.)


You could certainly do Drop Box. That way only people you give the link to can find it, it's not public. I think Drop Box will let you password protect it as well.

And Tom, I hit your headtalker too!


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Got the top three nominated, good luck guys.

Been a full week since my campaign ended. All this waiting is really starting to get to me


----------



## ritastradling

Tom Swyers said:


> I still could use help on my headtalker. I'm three short with 2 days left.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/


Supported looks like you have 26 now


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

JulianneQJohnson said:


> About the opt in- I did set it that folks getting the freebie have to sign up for the newsletter, but they still get the free book before signing up. I see no place to on the Instafreebie form to plug in the newsletter at all. So far, what happens is that people download the free book, I get their email address, and my automation sends them the first newsletter. Basically, they get the freebie whether they open that newsletter or not. Is that how it is, or am I missing something?


You have it right.
They opt in.
They get your ebook.
They are now on your list.
You use Mailchimp or Mailerlite etc to send your welcome email.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Captain Cranky said:


> I didn't know about the nominating when the campaigns are almost finished thing, this is all new to me. For the record I nominated The Killdeer Connection, Maidenwood, and Time Burrito (love the cat riding the burrito cover by the way, if you ever want to make it into merchandise I'll be the first to buy it as a mouse pad or something!).
> 
> Once these campaigns are over I'll make a point of nominating closer to the end, so I can do it more often
> 
> Good luck to those who are nearing the end!


Thank you again! My nails are chewed to the quick now with the suspense ... (pant, pant, hyperventilate) Halfway there. But the whole process has been good, I've just been keeping my head down and soldiering on with the next book. You'll all know what that's like! &#128578;
JM


----------



## Used To Be BH

ASDeMatteis said:


> Got the top three nominated, good luck guys.
> 
> Been a full week since my campaign ended. All this waiting is really starting to get to me


Fingers crossed!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lloyd MacRae said:


> You have it right.
> They opt in.
> They get your ebook.
> They are now on your list.
> You use Mailchimp or Mailerlite etc to send your welcome email.


Thanks again, Lloyd! That's what I thought, but it was a little complicated to figure out the first time through. Glad to know I did it right! While it's true I'm skeptical about the entire thing, I'm going to jump right in and give it my best shot!

So many things! I got a PO Box, upgraded my Wordpress to get a domain name, got a free email service for the domain, figured out how to do the newsletter sign up stuff and the automated emails for Mailerlite, got a Drop Box and figured that out, and got the Instafreebie account and set that up. Not bad for a 50-something that didn't touch a computer until I was in my 30s!

ASD- I've only been waiting four days so far, but I hear ya!

Top three nominated, as usual. Fingers and toes crossed for all of us waiting for news.


----------



## jcarter

ASDeMatteis said:


> Got the top three nominated, good luck guys.
> 
> Been a full week since my campaign ended. All this waiting is really starting to get to me


There were a ton of us whose campaigns ended the same day, so I'm sure they are furiously working away right now. I was hoping we'd get word on some books today. It seems like Thursdays are the second most common day for announcements(??).


----------



## amdonehere

Kody Boye said:


> I think it's a matter of -publishing- the book somewhere more than anything. I don't see why they would mind you going out ARCs in whatever format for reviews (though I'd be careful how you go about establishing those ARCs, since it's technically published once you put it on Smashwords, etc. even if you're just converting for review copies.)


Thanks Kody. I don't use Smashwords. I format with Vellum. I just don't want to disqualify myself by accident if I decide to submit. There are a few people I want to send an advance copy to, but not sure if KS is ok with that. Has anyone else done it before the nomination period is over?


----------



## lincolnjcole

AlexaKang said:


> Thanks Kody. I don't use Smashwords. I format with Vellum. I just don't want to disqualify myself by accident if I decide to submit. There are a few people I want to send an advance copy to, but not sure if KS is ok with that. Has anyone else done it before the nomination period is over?


Arcs are fine after you get picked!


----------



## Kody Boye

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You could certainly do Drop Box. That way only people you give the link to can find it, it's not public. I think Drop Box will let you password protect it as well.





AlexaKang said:


> Thanks Kody. I don't use Smashwords. I format with Vellum. I just don't want to disqualify myself by accident if I decide to submit. There are a few people I want to send an advance copy to, but not sure if KS is ok with that. Has anyone else done it before the nomination period is over?


Aaah. Lucky you! I don't have a Mac, so I don't have access to Vellum. I just format my eBooks in MS word in a very stripped-down format.


----------



## amdonehere

lincolnjcole said:


> Arcs are fine after you get picked!


So no ARC BEFORE the selection decision Right?

If I use CS to create print version but it doesn't go live yet, can I send anyone a sample copy of the print or is that a no no?


----------



## Kody Boye

AlexaKang said:


> So no ARC BEFORE the selection decision Right?


I haven't seen anything that says you can't. Not sure how Amazon would feel about it, though. :/


----------



## Tom Swyers

Thank you Jada, Bill and Rita for the Headtalker assist!


----------



## ritastradling

AlexaKang said:


> So no ARC BEFORE the selection decision Right?
> 
> If I use CS to create print version but it doesn't go live yet, can I send anyone a sample copy of the print or is that a no no?


I asked them through email several times (which was a little confusing) and I scoured the terms and there's nothing not allowing you to give out ebook or paperback ARCs _before_ they obtain the e-book rights. It says that you can't sell it but it never says that you could not have given out e-book review copies _before_ the rights transfer. I'm pretty sure you can give away paperback review copies whenever as long as the book isn't for sale anywhere (you retain the rights to paperback).


----------



## Mike Farlow

Bill Hiatt said:


> Personally, I don't have any particular promotional threads I follow. There is a lot of activity on Kboards, so I usually check in the morning and see if anything new that might be of interest has popped up. The threads I actually follow are the KS ones and some related to anthologies to which I've submitted. There is a wealth of promotional information available, depending on what you're interested in, but I don't have any specific suggestions off the top of my head.


Thanks Bill.
Mike


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday - thank God. Today, after work, my wife and I are celebrating with a visit to the eye doctor.

Yeah, I know - it's her idea. She LIKES going to doctors. Me, I can't see it.

Of course, if I can't see it, maybe I need an eye doctor!


Afterwards, I am seeing my way clear towards springing for a trip to our local pub. There's one close at hand that serves a great big platter of gravlox (smoked salmon) - with pickled onions and fancy breads and a tall cold beer. She and I will blow the week off around some eating. She's been feeling off her feed this week and I know that this will make her grin.



So let's go on with this list before I head off to work for the last shift of the week.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Fracture by Amy Mantravadi
1 day left  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
2 days left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
6 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
6 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
6 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
6 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
9 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
10 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
10 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
10 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
14 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
15 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
17 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
20 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
20 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
20 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
21 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
21 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
23 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
28 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## tanihanes

Fracture and the Devils Poetry are on my nominations page!! Good luck, Scouters! Six days left for me. I know this is not productive, but I just want this to END already, one way or another; I want to get the book out, sitting around isn't fun lol.


----------



## jcarter

tanihanes said:


> Fracture and the Devils Poetry are on my nominations page!! Good luck, Scouters! Six days left for me. I know this is not productive, but I just want this to END already, one way or another; I want to get the book out, sitting around isn't fun lol.


I think it might be worse than being a seven-year-old on Christmas Eve! Time seems to move soooooo slowly...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> Aaah. Lucky you! I don't have a Mac, so I don't have access to Vellum. I just format my eBooks in MS word in a very stripped-down format.


I am a fanatical PC person, but when I was teaching I did also get a Macbook for a variety of reasons. It's mid-2010, the oldest model that can run Sierra, though I understand El Capitan will also run the latest Vellum version.

Why am I mentioning this? It might be worthwhile to see if you can find an older Mac you can get cheaply. I say that not because of the ebook functions--Vellum ebooks are really stylish, but I doubt too many readers will buy a book just because it has fancy titles, drop caps, etc.--but because Vellum will shortly be released in a form that also does paperbacks formatting. Beta testers are raving about it in another thread.

I don't know about anybody else, but I'm having more trouble than I used to with paperbacks. I used to know the tricks to get the PDF to come out with the same pagination the Word document had. Now either Word updates or Acrobat updates have made it tricky again. My last book kept coming out several pages off no matter what I did. Redoing the TOC wasn't that big a deal, but it made hyphenation hell, because you aren't supposed to let a word break across pages--tricky to do if you can't until after the fact where page breaks are! Anyway, I ended up not hyphenating my last paperback, and the space looks all right even without hyphenation, but not being able to do it the way I wanted still bothers me.

From what the beta testers are allowed to say (they can't reveal really specific details yet), the paperback option will generate the TOC, hyphenate properly (or not, as you wish), automatically address widows and orphans without the uneven looking page lengths that sometimes result, etc. If, like me, you're fussy about paperback layout but don't really want to have to hire a formatter every time, it might be worth seeing how Vellum performs when the new version roles out. If everything works as well as it seems to, it might be worth trying to find an old Mac.


----------



## RWhite7699

Bill Hiatt said:


> I am a fanatical PC person, but when I was teaching I did also get a Macbook for a variety of reasons. It's mid-2010, the oldest model that can run Sierra, though I understand El Capitan will also run the latest Vellum version.
> 
> Why am I mentioning this? It might be worthwhile to see if you can find an older Mac you can get cheaply. I say that not because of the ebook functions--Vellum ebooks are really stylish, but I doubt too many readers will buy a book just because it has fancy titles, drop caps, etc.--but because Vellum will shortly be released in a form that also does paperbacks formatting. Beta testers are raving about it in another thread.
> 
> I don't know about anybody else, but I'm having more trouble than I used to with paperbacks. I used to know the tricks to get the PDF to come out with the same pagination the Word document had. Now either Word updates or Acrobat updates have made it tricky again. My last book kept coming out several pages off no matter what I did. Redoing the TOC wasn't that big a deal, but it made hyphenation hell, because you aren't supposed to let a word break across pages--tricky to do if you can't until after the fact where page breaks are! Anyway, I ended up not hyphenating my last paperback, and the space looks all right even without hyphenation, but not being able to do it the way I wanted still bothers me.
> 
> From what the beta testers are allowed to say (they can't reveal really specific details yet), the paperback option will generate the TOC, hyphenate properly (or not, as you wish), automatically address widows and orphans without the uneven looking page lengths that sometimes result, etc. If, like me, you're fussy about paperback layout but don't really want to have to hire a formatter every time, it might be worth seeing how Vellum performs when the new version roles out. If everything works as well as it seems to, it might be worth trying to find an old Mac.


There you guys go, speaking Greek again!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> There you guys go, speaking Greek again!


In English, if the new Vellum is as good as the beta testers say, it will allow you to format for paperback with minimal time and effort.

Kody, I just realized from another thread that you have your own formatting business, so you probably don't need the version of Vellum that does paperback formatting. It's more for people who aren't formatting experts, since an expert could probably do it on his own without too much effort.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

AlexaKang said:


> Question: If you submit to KS, are you allowed to give ARCs in ebook version or in print version before the campaign/selection period is officially over?


Alexa - No, you can't.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

AlexaKang said:


> So no ARC BEFORE the selection decision Right?
> 
> If I use CS to create print version but it doesn't go live yet, can I send anyone a sample copy of the print or is that a no no?





Kody Boye said:


> I haven't seen anything that says you can't. Not sure how Amazon would feel about it, though. :/


All, my book was selected and I'm on the other side. I spoke to the Scout team, and they discouraged distributing ANY ARCs prior to edits being returned, much less prior to selection. My advice: wait until you're either selected or your waiting period is over.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Good luck everyone who is still waiting  

Stopped in to say hi and refill my noms!


----------



## Walt Mussell

I agree with whoever said it. Sitting around isn't fun. Nine days to go.


----------



## Louise Cole

So as I am heading into my final 24 hours can I just say:
Thank you so much for the fantastic support, encouragement and kindness you've all shown me and my book over the past 30 days. Whether it's picked up or not, you have all made it a wonderful campaign. Thank you xx


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> All, my book was selected and I'm on the other side. I spoke to the Scout team, and they discouraged distributing ANY ARCs prior to edits being returned, much less prior to selection. My advice: wait until you're either selected or your waiting period is over.


Good information to have!

It also makes total sense. The Scout team probably assumes that at least some books may change a bit during editing. They also assume those nominators who get free books will make ARCs less critical--though looking at the Scout leader board and seeing the top people have written almost no reviews, I worry that assumption may be wrong.


----------



## Kody Boye

Bill Hiatt said:


> I am a fanatical PC person, but when I was teaching I did also get a Macbook for a variety of reasons. It's mid-2010, the oldest model that can run Sierra, though I understand El Capitan will also run the latest Vellum version.
> 
> Why am I mentioning this? It might be worthwhile to see if you can find an older Mac you can get cheaply. I say that not because of the ebook functions--Vellum ebooks are really stylish, but I doubt too many readers will buy a book just because it has fancy titles, drop caps, etc.--but because Vellum will shortly be released in a form that also does paperbacks formatting. Beta testers are raving about it in another thread.
> 
> I don't know about anybody else, but I'm having more trouble than I used to with paperbacks. I used to know the tricks to get the PDF to come out with the same pagination the Word document had. Now either Word updates or Acrobat updates have made it tricky again. My last book kept coming out several pages off no matter what I did. Redoing the TOC wasn't that big a deal, but it made hyphenation hell, because you aren't supposed to let a word break across pages--tricky to do if you can't until after the fact where page breaks are! Anyway, I ended up not hyphenating my last paperback, and the space looks all right even without hyphenation, but not being able to do it the way I wanted still bothers me.
> 
> From what the beta testers are allowed to say (they can't reveal really specific details yet), the paperback option will generate the TOC, hyphenate properly (or not, as you wish), automatically address widows and orphans without the uneven looking page lengths that sometimes result, etc. If, like me, you're fussy about paperback layout but don't really want to have to hire a formatter every time, it might be worth seeing how Vellum performs when the new version roles out. If everything works as well as it seems to, it might be worth trying to find an old Mac.


That's what I've considered, to be honest. Saving up for a new one might be counterproductive to costs, but I mean, if I get into KS, I could always buy an old cheap one, like you said.

And I use Word to format all my stuff, surprisingly. I've learned how to do it and as of yet have not received any complaints in regards to the quality it puts out. *Shrug*


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kody Boye said:


> That's what I've considered, to be honest. Saving up for a new one might be counterproductive to costs, but I mean, if I get into KS, I could always buy an old cheap one, like you said.
> 
> And I use Word to format all my stuff, surprisingly. I've learned how to do it and as of yet have not received any complaints in regards to the quality it puts out. *Shrug*


If you know how to use word well, it works just fine for creating an ebook. Vellum just adds a little flair, but anymore amazon's internal formatting system will do better than most other things.


----------



## Louise Cole

I had a go at creating my paperback files the other day with createspace template and it was a nightmare. I couldn't get the margins to work at all. They either gave me two inches of copy in the middle of the page  or a single lletter on every line and I had no idea what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> I had a go at creating my paperback files the other day with createspace template and it was a nightmare. I couldn't get the margins to work at all. They either gave me two inches of copy in the middle of the page or a single lletter on every line and I had no idea what I was doing wrong.


You could probably find someone here to do it for you, Louise. I guess it'd all depend on what you want.

I've never used the Createspace templates when formatting my own books, so I wouldn't know how to advise you on it.


----------



## Louise Cole

Do you just do it in Word Kody? I just need to know the page dimensions and margin settings and then I'm fine handling sections and page breaks and other formatting. It just would not respond to the gutter settings etc I found on advice threads. And I couldn't find a way in Word of getting it to handle right and left hand pages differently, for the gutter and the page number. I'll see if my son can help me figure it out. Or maybe buy a book.


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> Do you just do it in Word Kody? I just need to know the page dimensions and margin settings and then I'm fine handling sections and page breaks and other formatting. It just would not respond to the gutter settings etc I found on advice threads. And I couldn't find a way in Word of getting it to handle right and left hand pages differently, for the gutter and the page number. I'll see if my son can help me figure it out. Or maybe buy a book.


I do it in Word, yes. 

As to gutters, you should just be able to put 0.2/1.0, etc. in the 'gutter' section and it should work just fine.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston

Best of luck!

And with these three, I have now nominated 200 books on my own Amazon account and 16 on my wife's account when there were more than three books with the same end date.  Of the 200 on my account, 33 were selected (18%) and on my wife's account, 4 were selected (27%).

Maybe I should just use my wife's Amazon account from now on.  

Mark


----------



## Tom Swyers

Louise Cole said:


> So as I am heading into my final 24 hours can I just say:
> Thank you so much for the fantastic support, encouragement and kindness you've all shown me and my book over the past 30 days. Whether it's picked up or not, you have all made it a wonderful campaign. Thank you xx


Louise,

Good luck.

I really like the colors in your cover. You limited it to 4 colors and they are all representative of your genre. Simple, yet effective in my eye. The girl in the distance draws you into the book. Nice!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Mark and Tom. 
I've recommend your book to a couple of people Tom who I think would like the subject matter.


----------



## tanihanes

Okay:
Time Burrito
Fracture
Both of the above have been nominated by me!! Good luck to you both : o)
The end is in sight for me, thank god, so tired of this. Want to get that sucker out there already!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right. It's Saturday and I've got the day off. I started out with breakfast and now I have to shovel and next I intend to take my wife and myself off to a movie. We're going to see LOGAN. I am a big-time Wolverine fan and I am looking forward to this immensely.

I just heard from Kindle Scout. They have expanded their team a bit and are stepping up their correspondence with us authors - so I believe that means that this Kindle Scout program has been a success for them and they intend to grow upon that success. So I urge all of you folks to redouble your efforts to become a part of this program. I know that I intend to work even harder at getting myself further involved with this program. Yup, a new Steve Vernon novel is slowly taking shape, and I intend to launch it through a Kindle Scout campaign. I believe in the process. Whether or not an author is selected, it still gives you a huge thirty-day window to launch any novel.

Now let's go on with this list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
1 day left  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
5 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
5 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
5 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
5 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
8 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
9 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
9 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
9 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
13 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
14 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
16 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
19 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
19 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
19 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
20 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
20 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
22 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
27 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise- for making your gutters in word:
Page layout- Margins
Under "Multiple pages"- select "Mirror margins"
Then set your margins at the top:
Inside =0
Gutter= .75
everything else = .5

Once you hit "mirror margins" the top options change and it will make more sense.

Steve= Great news about them expanding the Kindle Scout program!  I'm all in.  I've got my next one ready to roll as soon as I find out about Wyrd House.


----------



## Lara B

Steve Vernon said:


> All right. It's Saturday and I've got the day off. I started out with breakfast and now I have to shovel and next I intend to take my wife and myself off to a movie. We're going to see LOGAN. I am a big-time Wolverine fan and I am looking forward to this immensely.
> 
> My husband and I are going to see Logan today too!


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> I had a go at creating my paperback files the other day with createspace template and it was a nightmare. I couldn't get the margins to work at all. They either gave me two inches of copy in the middle of the page or a single lletter on every line and I had no idea what I was doing wrong.


If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to check it out, Louise (for free, of course). I'm really good at formatting (if I do say so myself. I've formatted over fifteen books including picture books. I can also do it to whatever specifications (for Ingramspark or Createspace etc.)


----------



## RWhite7699

Added The Lot of a Nobody to my nominations. Good luck, Dave!


----------



## Louise Cole

Julianne thank you, that's really helpful. 
Rita, thanks, I may well take you up on that! I'm determined to learn how to do it but it would be really good to have someone check the file and make sure I've done it right. And yes, I'll be wanting to do it for CS and Ingram Spark so if you could show me the differences that would be great. x


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> Julianne thank you, that's really helpful.
> Rita, thanks, I may well take you up on that! I'm determined to learn how to do it but it would be really good to have someone check the file and make sure I've done it right. And yes, I'll be wanting to do it for CS and Ingram Spark so if you could show me the differences that would be great. x


Sure! Anytime! the biggest difference between Ingram and CS is that you can't have any system fonts in Ingram because they (usually) won't embed in the file. It's important to check all your non-connected section breaks and you need to double check all of your headers and footers for system fonts (you can also use the 'find' feature for this if you know your default fonts). There are a couple other errors that come up, too, with Ingram, so if you ever need help feel free to email at ritastradling (at) gmail


----------



## Louise Cole

Blimey. An editor contacted me to pitch for work so I said, my agent (who was a publishing director until last year) and my business partner (who is an editor) edit my work so no thanks BUT I'll put her name forward in the Kindle  forums to see if people need an editor. She responded saying there were 'many significant errors in my work' and when I said: actually there may be one or two but I think mostly it's differences in usage, she's sent me a list of 'errors' in my work. Cheeky cow.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Blimey. An editor contacted me to pitch for work so I said, my agent (who was a publishing director until last year) and my business partner (who is an editor) edit my work so no thanks BUT I'll put her name forward in the Kindle forums to see if people need an editor. She responded saying there were 'many significant errors in my work' and when I said: actually there may be one or two but I think mostly it's differences in usage, she's sent me a list of 'errors' in my work. Cheeky cow.


Yes, that's cheeky! I once had a cover designer redo one of my covers without asking me and then presented the cover to me for free; he was trying to build his portfolio I think. In any case, the cover was striking but didn't at all fit the book, and so I thanked him but declined to use the cover. I never heard back, which I thought was a little rude.

With regard to CS, I believe there's a chart on their site that shows much much gutter you need based on how many pages you have. That becomes a little tricky, because the amount of gutter you have affects the number of pages, so you need to tinker a little. Also, last time I did a paperback, I found that the gutter they recommended was too small for some reason. (That's why you always order a proof copy.)


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Bill. All useful stuff.


----------



## amdonehere

LG O'Connor said:


> All, my book was selected and I'm on the other side. I spoke to the Scout team, and they discouraged distributing ANY ARCs prior to edits being returned, much less prior to selection. My advice: wait until you're either selected or your waiting period is over.


Thanks LG, really appreciate it. Another question: Are betas No-no too? What if it's not an ACR but a few specific people who are on your street team or someone you know who can help you promote and create a hype? I'm really not interested in releasing but it's kind of hard to get traction going keeping the MS like some government top secret.


----------



## amdonehere

How does Amazon give KS submitted books visibility?

I get to the KS page by searching on it via my search engine in browser, or click on a link to a book here. But I was just now on the Amazon main Kindle page, I didn't see any mention or link to the KS page at all. I know Amazon says it sends emails to its customers about KS, but i find it a bit troubling that the Kindle books main page doesn't even have a link to KS. Is KS now the less-favored  step-child of all the Amazon imprints?


----------



## Louise Cole

Well that's what the excerpt is for.  I wouldn't pass your ms around. Why would a street team need it? Give them some literature with the cover and the blurb on, saying people can read the first 5,000 words online.


----------



## Dave Johnston

RWhite7699 said:


> Added The Lot of a Nobody to my nominations. Good luck, Dave!


Ahh great, thanks!


----------



## Dave Johnston

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> The Devil's Poetry by Louise Cole
> Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
> The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> And with these three, I have now nominated 200 books on my own Amazon account and 16 on my wife's account when there were more than three books with the same end date. Of the 200 on my account, 33 were selected (18%) and on my wife's account, 4 were selected (27%).
> 
> Maybe I should just use my wife's Amazon account from now on.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark, much appreciated. Here's hoping I raise your percentages. Not long to go now...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sixtypublishing said:


> Thanks Mark, much appreciated. Here's hoping I raise your percentages. Not long to go now...


But then the waiting begins! I'm heading into day 9, I think.


----------



## AaronFrale

Thanks for the support to all those who nominated! I appreciate it!


----------



## Kody Boye

Dumb question, but has anyone here ever done an entire series through KS, or just book 1?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I woke up an hour later than I thought, thanks to Daylight Savings Time spring ahead.

Somebody just asked how Kindle Scout promotes your book.



AlexaKang said:


> How does Amazon give KS submitted books visibility? I get to the KS page by searching on it via my search engine in browser, or click on a link to a book here. But I was just now on the Amazon main Kindle page, I didn't see any mention or link to the KS page at all. I know Amazon says it sends emails to its customers about KS, but i find it a bit troubling that the Kindle books main page doesn't even have a link to KS. Is KS now the less-favored step-child of all the Amazon imprints?


Let me try and answer just as best as I can.

First off, once you DO manage to successfully win a Kindle Scout campaign you are published by Kindle Press. So THAT is the imprint that your book shows up under. Folks I know usually refer to Kindle Press by their initials KP.

So - how does Kindle Press promote your book?

The biggest way that they promote your book is through periodic promotions. Last month my own book, KELPIE DREAMS, was part of a large Book-For-A-Buck promotion that saw my book shoot up to as high of an Amazon Ranking as 4800. Some books in the promotion rose even higher, up into the double digits.

Like every other book on Amazon, a lot can depend upon the genre you right in, the following you've got, and other variables. Throughout the entire month of February, KELPIE DREAMS bobbed around a regular Amazon sales ranking of 40000 to 50000, which isn't too bad. Now that we are into March my book has slumped down to about 100,000 Amazon sales ranking.

Prior to that I've had a couple of short one or two day promotions through Kindle Press where they would advertise my book directly onto Kindle devices. So, if you were a paranormal romance reader in a certain state or a certain country you'd see an advertisement of my book showing up on your device. That gave me a short term boost that I definitely enjoyed.

Later this month, beginning on March 20th and running until April 3rd Kindle Press will be celebrating Kindle Scout's two year anniversary with another big sale, so I'm looking forward to another bump in sales rankings.

So THAT is how Kindle Press promotes your Kindle Scout winning novel. It's in an author's best interests to try and promote their Kindle Press releases themselves as well. For example, during the month of February I promoted KELPIE DREAMS through a couple of small paid promotion services as well as a couple of cross-promotions. You still have to try and fan the flames of promotion yourself, in any way that you can.

As I mentioned yesterday, the Kindle Scout team has recently expanded. Besides that, February was a record month for Kindle Press acceptances. So no, I wouldn't call Kindle Scout a "less-favored stepchild". Not by a long shot. Remember, they have only been in production over the last two years. They are continuing to grow. I see my having ONE book in the Kindle Press stable as a real opportunity, and I am looking forward to pushing a second book into a Kindle Scout campaign in 2017.
If nothing else I prefer to think of Kindle Scout as being one of the very best ways for an indie author to launch their books. Kindle Scout offers ANY writer a thirty day window in which to showcase their very next release. Try and think about it this way. While so many authors are bouncing off of the regular diving board into the indie-sea, you Kindle Scout campaigners are allowed to climb up that thirty day ladder before taking that big old dive and making yourself one heck of a splash.

Now let's go on with this list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Time Burrito by Aaron Frale
4 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
4 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
4 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
4 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
7 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
8 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
8 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
8 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
12 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
13 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
15 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
18 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
18 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
18 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
19 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
19 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
21 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
25 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
26 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
28 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Does Lincoln Cole still want stats sending over?

And I'm done. I'll keeping nominating and supporting but I am officially on the waiting list. Must admit it's a huge relief to not be on campaign any more. I have started sanding my living room floor for some light relief  Good luck all.


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> Good luck all.


Good luck to you too!


----------



## tanihanes

Time Burrito
The Lot of a Nobody
The above two have been nominated; and only FOUR DAYS left for me (Before the Tempest)--hurray!! Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Louise Cole said:


> Does Lincoln Cole still want stats sending over?
> 
> And I'm done. I'll keeping nominating and supporting but I am officially on the waiting list. Must admit it's a huge relief to not be on campaign any more. I have started sanding my living room floor for some light relief  Good luck all.


It is a relief to be done! But I thought the waiting was worse!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

No I'm used to waiting for ever. The big five can take months to come back to you only to say "We're really sorry the editor who had your manuscript is now on maternity leave and we've just realised it wasn't given to her replacement..."

I remember my agent sending out the subs stipulating two weeks for initial expressions of interest but in the event it took about a year to get all the responses in. You just stop caring after a while.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> How does Amazon give KS submitted books visibility?
> 
> I get to the KS page by searching on it via my search engine in browser, or click on a link to a book here. But I was just now on the Amazon main Kindle page, I didn't see any mention or link to the KS page at all. I know Amazon says it sends emails to its customers about KS, but i find it a bit troubling that the Kindle books main page doesn't even have a link to KS. Is KS now the less-favored step-child of all the Amazon imprints?


It doesn't appear to me that it gets the same budget the older imprints do. I think it's still somewhat of an experiment on Amazon's part.

In the beginning, I thought that, with its better-than-standard royalties, it was a bold move to try to grab new talent--find the future Stephen Kings and JK Rowlings before they got snapped up by a big trad. Nailing down the future bestsellers would have been a forward looking policy--but from what I'm hearing, it sounds as if it would also take more of a promotional budget than what KS seems to have. There were also ambitious plans, like audio books and translations, that haven't been realized yet.

All of that said, there do appear to be a fair number of readers browsing the KS site, and if my last release didn't benefit from the KS exposure, I don't know why it did so well. Also, KS may not have the muscle of one of the Big Five, but it does appear to do better than most small publishers, and it now seems to me that that's the way Amazon is positioning it, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> Dumb question, but has anyone here ever done an entire series through KS, or just book 1?


There is at least one poster who has done books 1 and 2 in a series through KS. I don't think KS has been around long enough for people to have gotten a really big series up yet.

That's one weak spot in the system. The process isn't designed with multiple books in mind. The other Amazon imprints offer multi-book contracts; KS doesn't. They do let selected authors submit directly after that, but it apparently takes a long time to get a response that way. The conventional wisdom seems to be that it's better to do a Scout campaign each time. That makes sense on a number of levels--but it does open up the awkwardness of having part of a series published by KP and part not.


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> It doesn't appear to me that it gets the same budget the older imprints do. I think it's still somewhat of an experiment on Amazon's part.
> 
> In the beginning, I thought that, with its better-than-standard royalties, it was a bold move to try to grab new talent--find the future Stephen Kings and JK Rowlings before they got snapped up by a big trad. Nailing down the future bestsellers would have been a forward looking policy--but from what I'm hearing, it sounds as if it would also take more of a promotional budget than what KS seems to have. There were also ambitious plans, like audio books and translations, that haven't been realized yet.
> 
> All of that said, there do appear to be a fair number of readers browsing the KS site, and if my last release didn't benefit from the KS exposure, I don't know why it did so well. Also, KS may not have the muscle of one of the Big Five, but it does appear to do better than most small publishers, and it now seems to me that that's the way Amazon is positioning it, though I could be wrong.


Thanks Bill, Steve for your thoughtful answers. I do wish Amazon would also include Kindle Scout on its main ebooks page though. Did they use to do that and then now have removed the link? As of now, I can't see how organic readers can go to the KS nomination site without already knowing about it. So random browsers browsing the Kindle deals or prime readers won't discover the nominees it seems.

I guess it's a trade-off. The periodic short-term boosts vs. your own promo that can lead to consistent sales. Decisions, decisions. All a learning process.


----------



## Louise Cole

AlexaKang said:


> I guess it's a trade-off. The periodic short-term boosts vs. your own promo that can lead to consistent sales.


I don't think it's that much of a trade-off. I very much doubt many writers do better publishing on their own than they do through Kindle Press, unless they already have a big backlist and a large established audience. Most indie books don't sell very much outside of promotional periods. You can still promote your own books if they are published by KP. And you have some of Amazon's publicity machine behind you as well.

It's a shame most of the books going through now will probably miss the promotion Amazon is doing to celebrate Scout's second birthday. March 20-Apr 4.


----------



## amdonehere

Louise Cole said:


> I don't think it's that much of a trade-off. I very much doubt many writers do better publishing on their own than they do through Kindle Press, unless they already have a big backlist and a large established audience. Most indie books don't sell very much outside of promotional periods. You can still promote your own books if they are published by KP. And you have some of Amazon's publicity machine behind you as well.
> 
> It's a shame most of the books going through now will probably miss the promotion Amazon is doing to celebrate Scout's second birthday. March 20-Apr 4.


Hi Louise,

Speaking of my own experience only, I've been able to maintain a consistent sales at retail price with AMS ads. Not that I'm betting on getting selected or anything if I submit, but say theoretically if I do, I guess for me the trade-off would be to rely on Amazon regular short promos, or being able to do AMS ads and maintain consistent sales over the long haul.


----------



## Kody Boye

Bill Hiatt said:


> There is at least one poster who has done books 1 and 2 in a series through KS. I don't think KS has been around long enough for people to have gotten a really big series up yet.
> 
> That's one weak spot in the system. The process isn't designed with multiple books in mind. The other Amazon imprints offer multi-book contracts; KS doesn't. They do let selected authors submit directly after that, but it apparently takes a long time to get a response that way. The conventional wisdom seems to be that it's better to do a Scout campaign each time. That makes sense on a number of levels--but it does open up the awkwardness of having part of a series published by KP and part not.


Makes sense. I was asking because my KS book is part of a series, and I'm wondering how I'll arrange it if it does get picked. Maybe my agent could help me out with that. *shrug*


----------



## RWhite7699

Just added Stealing Tesla to my noms. Good luck, Jonathan!


----------



## Louise Cole

Quite a few of the KS winners have already had successful self pubbed novels, or a mix of SP and trad pubbed and I think the general feeling is that their KS books have done easily as well if not better than their trad deals, let alone their self pubbed ones. I think Steve Vernon says as much elsewhere on this thread. The writers I've spoken to all seem to sell more KP books than their previous ones, even if they were doing all right. I think that's why so many Scout winners do a second (or third) campaign.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> Makes sense. I was asking because my KS book is part of a series, and I'm wondering how I'll arrange it if it does get picked. Maybe my agent could help me out with that. *shrug*


If you have an agent, you may be able to play a somewhat different ball game from those of us who don't (which is most of us!) One thing your agent could do, particularly if your Scout book is selected and does well, would be to pitch the series to the relevant Amazon imprint. All of them except Kindle Press only take agented submissions.


----------



## Louise Cole

It was a while ago now but my agent was told by Amazon that they were running down their other imprints because they hadn't been very successful. Don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Quite a few of the KS winners have already had successful self pubbed novels, or a mix of SP and trad pubbed and I think the general feeling is that their KS books have done easily as well if not better than their trad deals, let alone their self pubbed ones. I think Steve Vernon says as much elsewhere on this thread. The writers I've spoken to all seem to sell more KP books than their previous ones, even if they were doing all right. I think that's why so many Scout winners do a second (or third) campaign.


I'd have to agree with a self published author who hasn't yet got much following would almost certainly do better with Kindle Scout, and the program certainly has a number of satisfied authors, but there has also been some conversation in the thread about the fact that some authors were unhappy because they felt they didn't get enough promotion.

Yes, Amazon has a huge amount of customer data to help them target email ads, etc., so Kindle Press authors should do well in that respect. On the other hand, the inability to run AMS ads is a little scary. I wish Amazon would fix that. Also, yes, we can promote a Kindle Press book elsewhere, but so many promo sites require a discounted price, and with Kindle Press as the publisher, an author doesn't control the price. If KP discounts the book periodically, as it does sometimes do, that's OK. If it doesn't, that could be a real problem. One author was also recently worrying about the fact that KP seemed to start thinking about promoting her novel after the ninety-day new release period was already over, which seems counterintuitive, to say the least.

All of that said, I'll be putting my next novel through Kindle Scout. My sales on my own aren't so high that I think the risk is that great in my case. Also, I'm not dependent on my writing income, which gives me a latitude to experiment. Even if I'm fortunate enough to be selected and then KP doesn't work out for me, I'll still be fine.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

JulianneQJohnson said:


> But then the waiting begins! I'm heading into day 9, I think.


I think I'm on day 10 of waiting now. I didn't actually think they'd take the full two weeks to tell me lol


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> It was a while ago now but my agent was told by Amazon that they were running down their other imprints because they hadn't been very successful. Don't know if that's true or not.


That's odd, considering the number of Amazon Imprint titles that keep showing up in the top 100 and the fact that that group is the fastest growing segment in market share according to Author Earning Reports. Here's a link to an article when Amazon Imprint books took seven of the top ten slots--less than a year ago: http://www.thepassivevoice.com/2016/06/booming-amazon-publishing-imprints-take-seven-places-in-top-10-best-selling-kindle-ebooks/ I just checked and noticed at least two imprint titles in the top twenty (don't have time to look at them all). I also noticed several genre bestsellers with minimal poking around.

I also read an article recently about our their translation imprint, AmazonCrossing, and how many great works it's picked up right under then noses of the Big Five. That imprint seems positioned to become the number 1 source for literature in translation.

Amazon could be winding down the imprints, but from the way imprint books are doing, I can't see why. every piece of info I can find suggests the imprints are thriving.


----------



## Anthelid

My Science Fiction book, Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake, went live on Kindle Scout nearly two days ago.  I'm not good at posting links though 
Its in the Fantasy/Science Fiction section. I'll check out some of the books on their last day. Including the ones recommended here. Since I haven't decided who to vote for yet.


----------



## Louise Cole

You are quite possibly right Bill. It was a weird time because to be honest I don't think the traditional literary agencies knew what to do with Amazon. I might ask my agent to enquire again. So much of the trad way of subbing depends upon knowing people it seems to me, and knowing what different imprints are looking for. And they couldn't  seem to get their heads around Amazon. I know she went to a meeting and they sent her away with stuff about their white glove KDP service, which frankly was no use to me because if I'm going to self publish I don't need that.
Perhaps it was the Uk that wasn't pushing the imprints? I shall go back to her and ask. (Although I probably won't get anywhere.)


----------



## reilyg

Hi Folks,
My name is Reily Garrett. I'm a newbie on here, so I'll ask forgiveness for any faux pas I may commit. I just wanted to introduce myself, and my campaign for Digital Velocity, a romantic suspense set in modern-day Oregon. I have to admit, this process is more than a little daunting...lol Here's my link. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BWE2GCEMF48F I'd appreciate any pointers anyone would care to offer.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's odd, considering the number of Amazon Imprint titles that keep showing up in the top 100 and the fact that that group is the fastest growing segment in market share according to Author Earning Reports. Here's a link to an article when Amazon Imprint books took seven of the top ten slots--less than a year ago: http://www.thepassivevoice.com/2016/06/booming-amazon-publishing-imprints-take-seven-places-in-top-10-best-selling-kindle-ebooks/ I just checked and noticed at least two imprint titles in the top twenty (don't have time to look at them all). I also noticed several genre bestsellers with minimal poking around.
> 
> I also read an article recently about our their translation imprint, AmazonCrossing, and how many great works it's picked up right under then noses of the Big Five. That imprint seems positioned to become the number 1 source for literature in translation.
> 
> Amazon could be winding down the imprints, but from the way imprint books are doing, I can't see why. every piece of info I can find suggests the imprints are thriving.


The original plan for the Amazon imprints was for paper sales, but bookstores won't take them. So, the primary sales for their imprints remains digital and is confined to Amazon because they require digital exclusivity. For people who don't buy their books on Amazon, those books might as well not exist.

I don't know enough about it to know if they are winding down their imprints, but a number of the authors formerly on their imprints are now in Scout. And if their goal was to be able to create true best sellers (which I believe it was), they haven't been able to manage it because their best sellers remain an Amazon-only phenomenon. There's plenty of money involved in that, but I suspect they would make just as much profit off of any other book in a bestseller position because they took advertising money along with their cut and didn't have to make an investment in covers, editing, advance, staff, etc. to do it.


----------



## RWhite7699

Welcome Anthelid and Reilly. Get your names and titles on Steve Vernon's list.
Anthelid - your link is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NRMSEXOTSZBA


----------



## Jill Nojack

...and I forgot the part about how about 1/3 - 2/3 of "sales" for Amazon books are KU, which gives them no income at all.


----------



## Louise Cole

That would explain maybe why when my agent met with them Amazon reps just wanted to push us to KDP.


----------



## Kody Boye

Thanks for the advice, peeps! I was going to write a more detailed reply, but I'm still waking up and am all


----------



## amdonehere

Oh boy, so like all things Amazon it's anyone's guess what voodoo they're practicing. 

It kind of also makes sense now why they're opening their own book stores -- because other book stores won't take them. That's pretty crazy but I guess the only remaining book store really is B&N and at this point Amazon is just as well to do without them (the physical stores I mean).

What's really crazy to me is that Amazon keeps trying to play fair and the publishing industry keeps not letting it. At some point, Amazon will have a monopoly not by choice but by the fact that the system won't let it be anything but?

Anyway, I digress. I'm surprised to hear that Amazon wants to close down their own imprints because all evidence is showing that their own imprints are gaining in market shares. I do agree though that they screw themselves by requiring everything to be in KU because then they lose out on those sales. But who knows, we always believe that KU's purpose is not to sell books but to bring site visitors to go buy big ticket items.

As for Amazon wanting to make a bestseller, the playing field is skewed against them when the NYT would not recognize a book that only sells on Amazon, and Amazon can't get print into bookstores.


----------



## Jada Ryker

reilyg said:


> Hi Folks,
> My name is Reily Garrett. I'm a newbie on here, so I'll ask forgiveness for any faux pas I may commit. I just wanted to introduce myself, and my campaign for Digital Velocity, a romantic suspense set in modern-day Oregon. I have to admit, this process is more than a little daunting...lol Here's my link. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BWE2GCEMF48F I'd appreciate any pointers anyone would care to offer.


Welcome, Reily and Anthelid and any other newcomers!


----------



## Louise Cole

The book trade is all a bit of a scam when you look at bestseller lists.  In trad publishing the best sellers are decided before readers have got anywhere near the book, at the point when the big distributors and bookstores put their orders in. Amazon bestsellers are based on actual sales.

I don't think Amazon's been about trying to play fair. It's just good at what it does and its rivals aren't about to let it take even more market share. It's already ripped the rug from under bookstores by introducing the world to online book retail and from paperback and hardback sales by introducing digital copies (of which it has 74% of the market I think). Why on earth would they let a company which has outdone the bookstores at every turn, and disrupted all the bookstores' best suppliers, allow them to sell from within their own stores?

And I could be wrong about their imprints. I just know that my agent wasn't allowed to sub my book to them two years ago because they said they hadn't been successful. But they could have changed strategy since then.


----------



## John Claudio

I just nominated Before the Tempest and Quantum State. Good luck to all!


----------



## John Claudio

RWhite7699 said:


> Just added Stealing Tesla to my noms. Good luck, Jonathan!


I think I'm going to make room for his book too in my noms. Of all the day 4 books, it has the best writing and most interesting plot. The only issue I saw was a punctuation gaffe in the third sentence. Don't know if anybody has pointed this out to the author yet.


----------



## Kody Boye

Bill Hiatt said:


> If you have an agent, you may be able to play a somewhat different ball game from those of us who don't (which is most of us!) One thing your agent could do, particularly if your Scout book is selected and does well, would be to pitch the series to the relevant Amazon imprint. All of them except Kindle Press only take agented submissions.


See, that's my thinking (if it does get selected, anyhow.) I mean, it's not a huge advance, but it's still something I could have my agent maneuver through me if it came down to that.


----------



## lincolnjcole

reilyg said:


> Hi Folks,
> My name is Reily Garrett. I'm a newbie on here, so I'll ask forgiveness for any faux pas I may commit. I just wanted to introduce myself, and my campaign for Digital Velocity, a romantic suspense set in modern-day Oregon. I have to admit, this process is more than a little daunting...lol Here's my link. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BWE2GCEMF48F I'd appreciate any pointers anyone would care to offer.


Welcome aboard! You came to the right place. Steve will get you added to the ongoing list, and all you need to do now is sit back, promote a little bit, and generate some interest! Try not to worry too much about it!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jill Nojack said:


> The original plan for the Amazon imprints was for paper sales, but bookstores won't take them. So, the primary sales for their imprints remains digital and is confined to Amazon because they require digital exclusivity. For people who don't buy their books on Amazon, those books might as well not exist.
> 
> I don't know enough about it to know if they are winding down their imprints, but a number of the authors formerly on their imprints are now in Scout. And if their goal was to be able to create true best sellers (which I believe it was), they haven't been able to manage it because their best sellers remain an Amazon-only phenomenon. There's plenty of money involved in that, but I suspect they would make just as much profit off of any other book in a bestseller position because they took advertising money along with their cut and didn't have to make an investment in covers, editing, advance, staff, etc. to do it.


I'm sure you know more about it than I do, and it's an interesting question whether they make as much on a bestseller from another publisher as they do from one of their own. That raises several questions:

First, what's the royalty split at Amazon imprints? In general they get 30% or less on trad published books, depending on the deal they strike. If they get 50% on imprint books and the unit sales were high enough, that would be a huge difference.

Second, how much do they get in ad revenue for a typical trad pubbed best seller? I've heard radically different estimates, probably because no one outside Amazon and the publishers know. Obviously, there's a big difference between receiving ad revenue and spending it (or at least taking up space you could for your own ads that you could be selling to others). That said, I don't see that many ads for Amazon imprint books compared with trad published ones or even AMS from self pubbers. I do see quite a lot of email, which is pretty much free, and, if carefully targeted, could be effective.

As far as losing potential sales on KU, that's a whole other conundrum. If we assume the KU readers are a separate audience, which seems to be true for some authors, not as much for others, then they aren't exactly losing money on that, and they are getting a better selection of KU titles, which they do seem to want. It's true that means that those bestseller rankings might be inflated, but so are the ones for Select members and those few trad titles in the mix. I imagine those books would perform well even without KU. As I recall, imprint books did well even before KU.

As far as not having many paperback sales is concerned, it's certainly true most bookstores won't carry them, but keep in mind that bookstores are less and less relevant now, even on paper sales. Author Earning Reports suggests that Amazon has 80% of the US ebook market but also 50% of all book sales in any format. Apparently, the rise paperback sales is coming mostly from Amazon, not from brick and mortar stores.

Of course, if Amazon wanted to make its books eligible for bestseller lists, all it needs to do is market its ebooks on other venues. This is a time when insisting on exclusivity is shooting itself in the foot. Also, the one reason Barnes and Noble refused to carry imprint books originally was that it wasn't allow to sell the digital versions on its website. With that objection removed, B and N might be willing to stock the paperbacks, and they are still the biggest chain in the US.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> And I could be wrong about their imprints. I just know that my agent wasn't allowed to sub my book to them two years ago because they said they hadn't been successful. But they could have changed strategy since then.


Two years ago? Wow! Just at a glance, I see imprint titles as recent as February 28, 2017, so perhaps something changed after your agent's conversation. Amazon has also invested R & D dollars in a system involving animated covers and some internal animations, used as far as I can tell only by imprint books. If the imprints aren't doing well, why sink more money into them? I must confess I'm baffled by the whole thing.


----------



## Anthelid

Thank-you everyone here for the help and for posting my link to this page.


----------



## Anthelid

Steven Vernon could you please add my book Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake to the list.  The correct link to my campaign page was posted by someone for me, earlier on this board.  I tried linking to it myself and failed. Thank-you.


----------



## Mike Farlow

All

I have found that there are many avenues to boost your KS  campaign, especially for people like me with a small contacts list. Facebook does a great job, Author Shout seems to be a good opportunity. Does anybody have other good resources? I saw in weeks past that Bill H. was trying some.  Suggestions?

Mike


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I had some success with Author Shout.  I also had a nice bump when I did a Headtalker campaign.  I had some decent traffic from my blog and from another writer's forum I hang out in.


----------



## Anthelid

I have been ill for a while and pretty much lost all my social contacts. Sucks to be in your twenties and have health issues.  However my tips are that I have had a little success posting an extract and mentioning my book can be found on Kindle Scout on a couple of writers forums.  The Word Cloud has some places you could get the word out.  Also if your book is Fantasy or Sci-Fi there's a Good-reads group I joined that helps Science Fiction and Fantasy authors promote their books.


----------



## lauramg_1406

Wow just scanned a load of pages (should check more often)! But a couple of thoughts;

- there is at least one Amazon imprint you can submit to yourself, it's the one for shorts (under 20k I think) but I forget what it's called!

- I know of at least one KS winner who self pubbed two books in the series after their winning book and they seem to be doing pretty good!

- book store wise...we have Waterstones in the UK (but we don't really have B & N from what I've seen!)

- I swear there was something else but I forgot! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Johnston

ASDeMatteis said:


> I think I'm on day 10 of waiting now. I didn't actually think they'd take the full two weeks to tell me lol


Oh right, ha. I'll set my alarm for April then. I seem to remember KS saying it would be a 45 day process from initial submission, so you must be right on the limit


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Monday and I've got another day off. I've got another kelpie story to finish up today for an upcoming Kindle Scout author collection being put together by Lincoln Cole. Later in the day I'll be heading to a guest appearance at a local university, where I will be speaking to the kids about writing and working with children.

Speaking about Kindle Scout collections - why don't you folks swing on over and pick up a free copy of WINTER SOLSTICE today?
https://www.amazon.com/Winter-Solstice-Stories-Worlds-Anthologies-ebook/dp/B01N1KZRSI

Now let's go on with this list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
3 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
3 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
3 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
6 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
7 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
7 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
7 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
11 days left  Maidenwood by Moreaux
12 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
14 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
17 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
17 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
17 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
18 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
18 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
20 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
24 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
24 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
25 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
27 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts.

This way folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

(and - while I've got your attention, here is ANOTHER free Kindle Scout collection for you folks to check out.)
https://www.amazon.com/KP-Authors-Cook-Their-Books-ebook/dp/B0175UM12W


----------



## Walt Mussell

I know it's early and it's probably a DST glitch. However, is anyone else seeing that the site has been updated as of today, but no stats have been added?


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Jonathan, Dave, and Ami on my list. I'll get a friend for Tani.

Phew! Glad my campaign is over.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Walt Mussell said:


> I know it's early and it's probably a DST glitch. However, is anyone else seeing that the site has been updated as of today, but no stats have been added?


Yes, still true for me at 7:15 EST


----------



## tanihanes

Stealing Tesla
The Lot of a Nobody

Okay, the above two are on my nominations page, along with mine. We all have four days left, I believe! Good luck to everyone, and here's hoping the time passes quickly!!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

It was so much fun and such a relief yesterday to close the laptop, put down the smart phone and appear, as an author, in the real word. I spoke at the local historical society (an old railroad station) amid fascinating artifacts from my home town, the setting for all my work so far. The audience enthusiastically appreciated me and my books, asked some great questions and I sold quite a few print editions. Today it's back to the Kindlescout neurosis. It's nice to cruise through these posts and be reassured that I'm not alone. Thanks, everyone.

PS. I highly recommend this experience, especially if you haven't done it for awhile. Every time I get out there and do a book signing, I'm super anxious until I start talking about and reading from my work. Then it's heavenly. Connecting with readers is the best part of being an author.


----------



## Louise Cole

That sounds great Alyson.

My email from amazon hen my campaign closed promised an email  "in the next few business days". Don't call nine or 10 a few but there you go.

I shall nom some more people this morning. Good luck all.


----------



## Dave Johnston

Nominations all filled up. Some interesting ones in there with 3 days to go (mine aside).  Good luck to us all, will be fun finding out on here together ...


----------



## Used To Be BH

ASDeMatteis said:


> I think I'm on day 10 of waiting now. I didn't actually think they'd take the full two weeks to tell me lol


I could be wrong, but I've always thought the long wait could mean the editors are considering it (and I say that even though mine was rejected instantly!)


----------



## tanihanes

Tom Swyers said:


> Yes, still true for me at 7:15 EST


Thank for making the effort!! Appreciate the support.


----------



## Louise Cole

I suspect a quick yes or a quick no is a matter of luck, who was on holiday and how many books are on their desk. Don't despair. Until you hear one way or another the cat is neither alive nor dead.


----------



## RWhite7699

I now have Lot of a Nobody, Stealing Tesla and Quantum State in my nom slots. My daughter nominated Before the Tempest for me. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Mike Farlow

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I had some success with Author Shout. I also had a nice bump when I did a Headtalker campaign. I had some decent traffic from my blog and from another writer's forum I hang out in.


Thank you!

Mike


----------



## Louise Cole

Mike I don't know if you can do a search by my name but I put up a long post about all the things I'd tried about three weeks ago.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I could be wrong, but I've always thought the long wait could mean the editors are considering it (and I say that even though mine was rejected instantly!)


That's what I hope too. Almost all of mine took a long time to get back to me (except for the first one, which was 48 hours).

However, I don't know what the wait time really means. I've seen selections happen quickly too. The wait time may simply be the particular editor of that particular genre has a lot of books to go through. Which if that's the case, then wait time as no bearing on how close you are to getting selected.

Either way, the wait period is much better than traditional publishing. I submitted my book to a major trad publisher, I got a letter saying it was good enough to go on the "closer consideration pile" and 2 1/2 years later, I got my rejection letter.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I could be wrong, but I've always thought the long wait could mean the editors are considering it (and I say that even though mine was rejected instantly!)


I like to hope that's what it means, but I think it's just a story to help myself feel better. There were oodles of submissions in early February. It might just be a matter of them having a small herd of manuscripts to get through. Some editors might also work faster than others. It's impossible to tell. I'm on day 9 with Wyrd House. Descending only took 2 days to get turned down. I can't help hoping the longer wait means WH has more of a chance, but I doubt it really has anything to do with it. Some get selected right away, some after a long wait, and some folks wait a long time to hear that "no thank you."

Waiting sucks! You know, you send something to an agent or publisher and you expect to wait a couple months, but this waiting when you know you could hear news any day now is difficult.

Tomorrow is Tuesday. I expect at least some of us will hear some news.

Got my three noms in. Fingers and toes crossed for those of us playing the waiting game.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Steve Vernon said:


> 20 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 24 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 25 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 27 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell


Steve!
So great to see you're still here, with THE LIST -- and thanks so much for including my Scout title! Hoping for another "fun" 30 days of tension and repeated clickin' to check my book's status, ha! See some familiar faces here from a year ago, and glad to see new folks taking the plunge, too!
--Norman


----------



## jcarter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I like to hope that's what it means, but I think it's just a story to help myself feel better. There were oodles of submissions in early February. It might just be a matter of them having a small herd of manuscripts to get through. Some editors might also work faster than others. It's impossible to tell. I'm on day 9 with Wyrd House. Descending only took 2 days to get turned down. I can't help hoping the longer wait means WH has more of a chance, but I doubt it really has anything to do with it. Some get selected right away, some after a long wait, and some folks wait a long time to hear that "no thank you."
> 
> Waiting sucks! You know, you send something to an agent or publisher and you expect to wait a couple months, but this waiting when you know you could hear news any day now is difficult.
> 
> Tomorrow is Tuesday. I expect at least some of us will hear some news.
> 
> Got my three noms in. Fingers and toes crossed for those of us playing the waiting game.


I'm the same way when it comes to waiting for Kindle Scout. When you know that it could be ANY day in the next two weeks, there's that constant question: Could it be today? This morning? This afternoon? Tonight? Tomorrow morning?

I think some decisions will be posted tonight and tomorrow morning. My predictions are rarely right, but it's GOT to be soon!


----------



## lauramg_1406

jcarter said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to waiting for Kindle Scout. When you know that it could be ANY day in the next two weeks, there's that constant question: Could it be today? This morning? This afternoon? Tonight? Tomorrow morning?
> 
> I think some decisions will be posted tonight and tomorrow morning. My predictions are rarely right, but it's GOT to be soon!


Well tomorrow is Tuesday! And while some emails do seem to trickle in all week, I certainly seem to get a lot from Scout on a Tuesday!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominations are full! I'll be back tomorrow for more!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

AlexaKang said:


> Thanks LG, really appreciate it. Another question: Are betas No-no too? What if it's not an ACR but a few specific people who are on your street team or someone you know who can help you promote and create a hype? I'm really not interested in releasing but it's kind of hard to get traction going keeping the MS like some government top secret.


Hi Alexa, The biggest concern is piracy, and anyone getting access to the book before your nominating Scouts get their copies. I'm assuming beta team / street teams are in the same category...


----------



## amdonehere

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi Alexa, The biggest concern is piracy, and anyone getting access to the book before your nominating Scouts get their copies. I'm assuming beta team / street teams are in the same category...


Thanks LG! I hadn't thought of the piracy risks. Good point.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Walt Mussell said:


> I know it's early and it's probably a DST glitch. However, is anyone else seeing that the site has been updated as of today, but no stats have been added?


Hi Walt, no stats joy here either.
JM


----------



## amdonehere

Just nominated:

Stealing Tesla 
Dinner and a Movie.


----------



## Kay7979

I just filled up my nominations. Good luck, guys! 

I'm beginning to understand why those of us who weren't selected don't get a big boost when we publish our books. Many of the folks who nominated us are constantly nominating books, and as a result, getting deluged with "now available" emails. I have a backlog of books to read now, and I haven't read the last dozen books that were selected. Actually, I've read and reviewed more books lately by people who were NOT selected than those who were, since our group needs the support more. Sigh. So many great books, and not enough hours in the day to read them all!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

My book, The Raindrop Institute, has been on the hot and trending list since it launched six days ago.  I'm almost out of ideas for marketing it but read through some e-mails here and am inspired to keep trying.  Very helpful.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Hi Walt,
No stats for The Raindrop Institute either.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

LG O'Connor said:


> All, my book was selected and I'm on the other side. I spoke to the Scout team, and they discouraged distributing ANY ARCs prior to edits being returned, much less prior to selection. My advice: wait until you're either selected or your waiting period is over.


Congratulations. Can you disclose how many days your book was on the hot and trending list? I know nothing about the selection process including the algorithm they use for selection and am wondering if there's a 
magic number. Thanks


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

Had a couple of slots open and nominated
Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call and Quantum State by M. Black
Good luck to both.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Congratulations. Can you disclose how many days your book was on the hot and trending list? I know nothing about the selection process including the algorithm they use for selection and am wondering if there's a
> magic number. Thanks


Hi JoAnn, I think I posted my stats a month or so ago on this thread, but here it is again: 580 hrs on H&T with 2.6K views. Honestly, H&T alone doesn't end up meaning a lot. There were folks with barely any H&T hours that were chosen. The quality of the book will really drive selection. A professional-looking cover definitely helps too. Good luck!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

For everyone interested in the process after selection: I received my edits today (about 3.5 weeks post-selection and final MS upload). There were 3 substantive changes requested (very unexpected) but nothing too challenging to fix. What shocked me was number of things my copyeditor and proofreader missed! I'm about 18 chapters in accepting changes, and I'm impressed at the quality of the edit. I'll probably need a full week to make the changes. I'm trying to find out if KS will allow the altered chapters to be reviewed again. Hope to get an answer on that one... 

Good luck to everyone still waiting for word


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

LG O'Connor said:


> For everyone interested in the process after selection: I received my edits today (about 3.5 weeks post-selection and final MS upload). There were 3 substantive changes requested (very unexpected) but nothing too challenging to fix. What shocked me was number of things my copyeditor and proofreader missed! I'm about 18 chapters in accepting changes, and I'm impressed at the quality of the edit. I'll probably need a full week to make the changes. I'm trying to find out if KS will allow the altered chapters to be reviewed again. Hope to get an answer on that one...
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for word


Thanks for the info! I really like knowing what happens after one has been selected as well as how people campaign, etc. It might not be this book, it might not be the next one, but one of these days I'm getting a book selected, dang it! It'll be good to have an idea of what to expect. Even the most talented of proofreaders miss things. That's why the big players have a big team. But think how sparkly your book will be now!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Hi all, anyone have an update on the Scout stats not reporting? Mine have stopped at March 11.
Cheers, JM


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

And if I broke Amazon's computer by checking them so often, I'm sorry


----------



## Kody Boye

J. M. Moreaux said:


> And if I broke Amazon's computer by checking them so often, I'm sorry


Mine have stopped as well. Darnit.


----------



## Louise Cole

LG O'Connor said:


> For everyone interested in the process after selection: I received my edits today (about 3.5 weeks post-selection and final MS upload). There were 3 substantive changes requested (very unexpected) but nothing too challenging to fix. What shocked me was number of things my copyeditor and proofreader missed! I'm about 18 chapters in accepting changes, and I'm impressed at the quality of the edit. I'll probably need a full week to make the changes. I'm trying to find out if KS will allow the altered chapters to be reviewed again. Hope to get an answer on that one...
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for word


Substantive meaning they are actually changing the story rather than the language?


----------



## Louise Cole

The Scout team is in the US, right? So if I haven't heard this morning, it's unlikely now that I'll hear til tomorrow morning? They start work just as I'm finishing for the day.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday morning. We've got some more snow coming down starting around supper time tonight, but the rain tomorrow ought to wash it away.

Now let's go on with this list.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
2 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
2 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
2 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
5 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
6 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
6 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
6 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
10 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
11 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
13 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
16 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
16 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
16 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
17 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
17 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
19 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
23 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
23 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
24 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
26 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Jill Nojack

LG O'Connor said:


> For everyone interested in the process after selection: I received my edits today (about 3.5 weeks post-selection and final MS upload). There were 3 substantive changes requested (very unexpected) but nothing too challenging to fix. What shocked me was number of things my copyeditor and proofreader missed! I'm about 18 chapters in accepting changes, and I'm impressed at the quality of the edit. I'll probably need a full week to make the changes. I'm trying to find out if KS will allow the altered chapters to be reviewed again. Hope to get an answer on that one...
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for word


They only copyedit. They don't proofread. And those are two different processes. This makes it difficult when they request a number of edits because editing is generally where a lot of proofreading errors slip (missed words, etc.)

I don't think the Scout staff knows that there should always be a proofread after a copyedit.

This is your last chance to get it in the condition that it will be published in. You don't have to accept the changes or make the substantive changes if you don't want to. They are suggestions, and not everyone gets a full copyedit. (I got "early edits" with a few CMOS style errors.)


----------



## Louise Cole

Substantive changes sounds like more than a line edit. maybe it depends what editor you get. Some copy-editors do a much more functional job than others ie sticking to style, ambiguity, clarity, grammar, while others read for style as well.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Louise Cole said:


> Substantive meaning they are actually changing the story rather than the language?


Hi Louise, Yes, she requested two small plot changes, some clarification / justification on motivation in two areas, and one area where she suggested some pruning. With the small plot changes, neither one of them will require wholesale chapter changes but rather well placed clarifications or snippets of narrative. She pointed out two chapters in the middle that can be combined to speed up the pace in that section. Everyone gets the option to accept or reject the changes. I've been around the block enough to recognize all of her points are valid and should be embraced, so I intend to make the changes, because if I don't - these are the types of changes that will show up in reviews. I just want to know the editor will take a pass my revisions to correct my comma usage and all the occassional grammar snafu 

Scouts: I can't stress enough how important it is to have a quality edit before you publish. Mine was professionally edited and proofread before submission (after it had been beta read by 7 people who included freelance editors and other writers.) I can't argue one point that came back from the editor. I'm just dismayed that no one else mentioned the issues.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Louise Cole said:


> The Scout team is in the US, right? So if I haven't heard this morning, it's unlikely now that I'll hear til tomorrow morning? They start work just as I'm finishing for the day.


Hi Louise, Yes, they are in Seattle on the West Coast.

ADDED: Also, in case it helps those of you waiting, my notification came at exactly 8:00 pm ET / 5:00 pm PT, at around the same time the ribbon on the Scout page was updated (I checked). Reader scouts are notified the next day via email.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Jill Nojack said:


> They only copyedit. They don't proofread. And those are two different processes. This makes it difficult when they request a number of edits because editing is generally where a lot of proofreading errors slip (missed words, etc.)
> 
> I don't think the Scout staff knows that there should always be a proofread after a copyedit.
> 
> This is your last chance to get it in the condition that it will be published in. You don't have to accept the changes or make the substantive changes if you don't want to. They are suggestions, and not everyone gets a full copyedit. (I got "early edits" with a few CMOS style errors.)


Thanks, Jill. Good to know. I'm going to post on our KP Author loop, because I recall someone mentioning having direct contact with their editor during the process and multiple passes. Overall, my manuscript was in excellent shape from a tone, style, and grammar perspective. However, there were some CMOS (Chicago Manual of Style) changes required, and these couple substantive changes that require some well placed clarifications and narrative additions. Nothing major, but definitely impactful enough to separate a 4-star from a 5-star review.


----------



## Anthelid

The kindle scout site still hasn't updated.  Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> I just filled up my nominations. Good luck, guys!
> 
> I'm beginning to understand why those of us who weren't selected don't get a big boost when we publish our books. Many of the folks who nominated us are constantly nominating books, and as a result, getting deluged with "now available" emails. I have a backlog of books to read now, and I haven't read the last dozen books that were selected. Actually, I've read and reviewed more books lately by people who were NOT selected than those who were, since our group needs the support more. Sigh. So many great books, and not enough hours in the day to read them all!


For sure this. If you don't bring in a lot of outsiders, then the people nominating probably won't even notice the email. I think your best bet is to not bank on this promotion.


----------



## Mike Farlow

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Hi all, anyone have an update on the Scout stats not reporting? Mine have stopped at March 11.
> Cheers, JM


Same for me!

Mike


----------



## Walt Mussell

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi JoAnn, I think I posted my stats a month or so ago on this thread, but here it is again: 580 hrs on H&T with 2.6K views. Honestly, H&T alone doesn't end up meaning a lot. There were folks with barely any H&T hours that were chosen. The quality of the book will really drive selection. A professional-looking cover definitely helps too. Good luck!


You must have done a nice job of spacing your support out. I estimate I will have less time on H&T than you when my campaign is done, but my views, as of two days were over 4K.


----------



## tanihanes

RWhite7699 said:


> I now have Lot of a Nobody, Stealing Tesla and Quantum State in my nom slots. My daughter nominated Before the Tempest for me. Good luck to all of you.


Thank you for your support, and pls thank your daughter, too!!


----------



## Tom Swyers

If there's anyone out there who is considering submitting their book to Kindle Scout, you might want to consider waiting to submit a few days until they start reporting statistics again.

This day two for me without them and I think it's true for everyone. If not, then the people who are getting stats should post here. It could be that only people with active campaigns during the DST transition are impacted.

I dropped a note to Kindle Scout yesterday and haven't heard back from them.


----------



## Walt Mussell

Tom Swyers said:


> If there's anyone out there who is considering submitting their book to Kindle Scout, you might want to consider waiting to submit a few days until they start reporting statistics again.
> 
> This day two for me without them and I think it's true for everyone. If not, then the people who are getting stats should post here. It could be that only people with active campaigns during the DST transition are impacted.
> 
> I dropped a note to Kindle Scout yesterday and haven't heard back from them.


I was thinking the same thing. On the missing stats, is there anyone here whose campaign began on March 13 or later (after DST started)? Are the new submissions getting stats?


----------



## AaronFrale

Mine ended March 12th and I don't have that day in my stats. I'm sure it's just a system upgrade, outage, software glitch from the time change, etc. and probably be up soon. If it's anything like the Authorcentral software, which seems to do this regularly, it will be up soon enough.


----------



## jcarter

Tom Swyers said:


> If there's anyone out there who is considering submitting their book to Kindle Scout, you might want to consider waiting to submit a few days until they start reporting statistics again.
> 
> This day two for me without them and I think it's true for everyone. If not, then the people who are getting stats should post here. It could be that only people with active campaigns during the DST transition are impacted.
> 
> I dropped a note to Kindle Scout yesterday and haven't heard back from them.


This happened during my first campaign (I think many of us here were running campaigns, at the time, actually). For me, it was at the very end, so I didn't get to see how many page views/hours inn H&T for for about the last three days. It was agonizing! Then they all popped up at once.

It looks like other aspects of KS are still running, but it sure is tough not getting to see those stats.


----------



## Walt Mussell

On the H&T list, does anyone ever feel like a bubble team in the NCAAs? I pop in and out of that thing daily, as if one vote pushes me over for two hours and then I'm back out again.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi Everyone,

I just got an email from a Kindle Scout rep with respect to the stat problem.

By its contents, I can tell that he was unaware of the problem.

He sees that the system reported an update (March 13, 2017 5:09 AM EDT) on the site (which is true), but I had to inform him that the actual stats are stuck from two days ago.

I also told him it was a system-wide problem and it's impacting many, if not all authors.


----------



## Louise Cole

Who do we have waiting for a yay or nay? Aaron, me, Julianne,


LG O'Connor said:


> Scouts: I can't stress enough how important it is to have a quality edit before you publish. Mine was professionally edited and proofread before submission (after it had been beta read by 7 people who included freelance editors and other writers.) I can't argue one point that came back from the editor. I'm just dismayed that no one else mentioned the issues.


Her points may be really valid but it still wouldn't necessarily have occurred to other editors. My book was developed by my agent who was also publishing director at Macmillan for many years, and it was copy-edited and proofed by a very good friend who is very experienced. When I subbed to trad publishers we got comments saying, 'Of course the ms would need a little work...' from a couple of them. Thing is I guarantee they wouldn't have made the *same* changes, just good changes. Beyond a point a book is a rose bush. You can grow it into a standard, or prune it hard for flowers, or keep it bushy and thick. It's still a beautiful plant, just shaped to taste.

My book is edited to British style so it would have to be altered for CMS anyway. I did enquire of a couple of successful Brit authors before I put it in but neither had changed it to CMS before starting Scout. And anyone with half a brain can tell the difference between a good book which is edited to UK not US English and a poor book.


----------



## PaldenLhamo

Hi guys -

I've just launched my first KS campaign, but I'm having trouble with my stats page. My campaign started on the 10th, and I got stats for the 10th and 11th, but no data for the 12th or 13th. I contacted them, but no response so far. Has anyone else had this happen?

Thanks -
Palden

P.S. My book is _The Rememberers_ if anybody's interested.


----------



## Louise Cole

PaldenLhamo said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> I've just launched my first KS campaign, but I'm having trouble with my stats page. My campaign started on the 10th, and I got stats for the 10th and 11th, but no data for the 12th or 13th. I contacted them, but no response so far. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Thanks -
> Palden


Yes, I think Tom has brought it to their attention.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Waiting, waiting, waiting.  Day 10 and I'm still waiting.  Maybe I'll hear something today.
I've got my next book all ready to start it's KS campaign, I'm just waiting to see what happens with Wyrd House first.
In the meantime, I'm working on finishing up a first draft for book 5 (almost done!) and I'm trying not to check my email too often.
Good luck to those waiting, fingers crossed!
Got three nominated, I won't say which ones.  Wish I could nominate all four.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Devils Glen is now available on Amazon, finally! I am so glad I found this forum back in December. It made the whole process so much easier. Thanks to you all...especially Steve for his amazing work keeping up the daily list.

Oh, and I filled up my nominations. Good luck everyone!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Matthew Speak said:


> Devils Glen is now available on Amazon, finally! I am so glad I found this forum back in December. It made the whole process so much easier. Thanks to you all...especially Steve for his amazing work keeping up the daily list.
> 
> Oh, and I filled up my nominations. Good luck everyone!


I'm glad the forum helped! Congrats on being live on Amazon!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday morning. We've got some more snow coming down starting around supper time tonight, but the rain tomorrow ought to wash it away.
> 
> Now let's go on with this list.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
> 2 days left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
> 2 days left  Quantum State by M. Black
> 2 days left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
> 5 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> 6 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
> 6 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
> 6 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
> 10 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 11 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 13 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 16 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 16 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 16 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 17 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 17 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 19 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 23 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 23 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 24 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 26 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell


Thanks for adding The Raindrop Institute to the list. Appreciate it.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I launched my Kindle Scout campaign on March 8th.  Since then I've been posting on Facebook, Next Door, and e-mail lists within my community. Now I've turned to this community for some help because I'm starting to feel hopeful.

What has taken me by surprise is that this is day 7 for The Raindrop Institute on the hot and trending list. 
Does anyone know the threshold of nominations for getting on the list?
The threshold number of nominations for staying on the list? 
Is there a specific number of days on the list that is a cutoff number for winning the publishing contract.

Thanks,
JoAnn


----------



## RWhite7699

JoAnn Franklin said:


> I launched my Kindle Scout campaign on March 8th. Since then I've been posting on Facebook, Next Door, and e-mail lists within my community. Now I've turned to this community for some help because I'm starting to feel hopeful.
> 
> What has taken me by surprise is that this is day 7 for The Raindrop Institute on the hot and trending list.
> Does anyone know the threshold of nominations for getting on the list?
> The threshold number of nominations for staying on the list?
> Is there a specific number of days on the list that is a cutoff number for winning the publishing contract.
> 
> Thanks,
> JoAnn


Hi JoAnn.. The H & T list is made up of the top twenty (or so) campaigns with the most saves and nominations at that moment. It is updated every hour.
Quoting from Kindle Scout: 
How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? 
Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.


----------



## RWhite7699

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Waiting, waiting, waiting. Day 10 and I'm still waiting. Maybe I'll hear something today.
> I've got my next book all ready to start it's KS campaign, I'm just waiting to see what happens with Wyrd House first.
> In the meantime, I'm working on finishing up a first draft for book 5 (almost done!) and I'm trying not to check my email too often.
> Good luck to those waiting, fingers crossed!
> Got three nominated, I won't say which ones. Wish I could nominate all four.


I think you'll hear something today, Julianne. Good luck to you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RWhite7699 said:


> I think you'll hear something today, Julianne. Good luck to you!


Many thanks, Ruth!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Just to chime in on the stuck stats...happened during my campaign in October, they fixed it after  a few days I think 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Thanks for the note, RWhite.  Updated hourly explains the movement up and down, but apparently the number of votes to keep it there or get it there in the first place remains a secret.  My first day numbers were 133 votes and that got it on the list at the end of the day.  But I don't know if the first fifty got it there, the first 100 or was it 125, etc.


----------



## Louise Cole

In my experience (just the one campaign, so you know, limited experience) 50 page views will keep it hot and trending most of the time. If there's a day where lost of books are starting or ending then they'll probably take more of the 20 slots and you'll need more page views to stay H&T.
But H&T doesn't determined selection. It's just a good way of marketing your book, it makes it more visible. You could be H&&T all  the time and not get picked up.


----------



## ritastradling

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Thanks for the note, RWhite. Updated hourly explains the movement up and down, but apparently the number of votes to keep it there or get it there in the first place remains a secret. My first day numbers were 133 votes and that got it on the list at the end of the day. But I don't know if the first fifty got it there, the first 100 or was it 125, etc.


Unfortunately, I don't think that page views always correlate to number of votes. I wonder if they ever tell you the number of votes... maybe I'll email and ask them now that my campaign is over.


----------



## AaronFrale

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Does anyone know the threshold of nominations for getting on the list?
> The threshold number of nominations for staying on the list?
> Is there a specific number of days on the list that is a cutoff number for winning the publishing contract.


As Lousie and Ruth pointed out, it depends on the day whether or not you get on the list. So if all the top books have five nominations per day then it only takes 5. If they all have 100, then it takes a lot of effort. As far as staying on the list, it just depends on how the other books are doing. If Neil Gaiman, Stephen King, Dan Brown, Danelle Steel, Danielle Steel, JK Rowling, Hugh Howey, and enough authors of note decided to run a KS campaign, then most would fall off that list pretty fast and never get back on. But on a normal day, the ones on the list tend to be those in the first few days and the last few days. Mainly because the author's fans, friends, and family have a tendency to support early on, and KS regulars who save the book tend to nominate near the end.

The other thing to keep in mind is that no one really knows the page view to nomination ratio since we don't know how many have actually nominated versus just read the excerpt and decided to move on. We just know how many eyeballs saw the campaign and can guess at the nominations from our H&T.

As far as winning the contract, those with higher H&T tend to do better in the selection realm, but there are those that have H&Ted the whole time and weren't selected. I would say it's to your benefit to strive for as much time in the H&T spotlight as possible. It will increase the amount of possible readers for your book that discovered you via the KS site. And if you're selected maybe that will translate into reviews. For me personally, I always put a way in my parting message for nominators to contact me. Every book that wasn't selected has resulted in some new readers for me and some have even come back for the next one. And I don't think I would have connected to them without putting some promotion effort during the campaign. However, I also don't break my back promoting. I've seen books with little H&T time get selected too. For me, its not a sprint to the finish line, but a climb up a mountain.


----------



## Kay7979

ritastradling said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think that page views always correlate to number of votes. I wonder if they ever tell you the number of votes... maybe I'll email and ask them now that my campaign is over.


They will not reveal that information.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Walt Mussell said:


> You must have done a nice job of spacing your support out. I estimate I will have less time on H&T than you when my campaign is done, but my views, as of two days were over 4K.


Walt, Yes, I did. I split my mailing list up into quarters and sent the same pleas out on 4 consecutive Fridays, and then supplemented with Facebook ads, Author Shout, and Books Butterfly (which was expensive and gave lots of views but didn't keep me on H&T). Good luck!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Louise Cole said:


> My book is edited to British style so it would have to be altered for CMS anyway. I did enquire of a couple of successful Brit authors before I put it in but neither had changed it to CMS before starting Scout. And anyone with half a brain can tell the difference between a good book which is edited to UK not US English and a poor book.


Louise, LOL, agreed! Nothing wrong with UK English as far as I'm concerned  Love your rose bush comment as well. Funny story about last book, my former publicist (a former romance writer) asked for similar-type changes to the ones the KS editor requested. The request totally incensed my agent! Honestly, my publicist wasn't wrong, and those few changes made it a stronger book - so I did them.


----------



## RWhite7699

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Thanks for the note, RWhite. Updated hourly explains the movement up and down, but apparently the number of votes to keep it there or get it there in the first place remains a secret. My first day numbers were 133 votes and that got it on the list at the end of the day. But I don't know if the first fifty got it there, the first 100 or was it 125, etc.


It depends on how many people voted that day. If only fifty people voted you may be h & t with 10 votes. It two thousand people voted, you'd have to get a whopping number of those votes to be in the top twenty. So it's all relative. I think most of us have decided it doesn't matter. KS picks the books they like, regardless of stats. The stats are just to keep people engaged - writers and readers.


----------



## Jill Nojack

ritastradling said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think that page views always correlate to number of votes. I wonder if they ever tell you the number of votes... maybe I'll email and ask them now that my campaign is over.


They don't tell you the number of votes. This makes good sense, I think, because selection isn't really done on number of votes. At least it has not in the past, as far as anyone can tell. That may have changed.


----------



## Kody Boye

Jill Nojack said:


> They don't tell you the number of votes. This makes good sense, I think, because selection isn't really done on number of votes. At least it has not in the past, as far as anyone can tell. That may have changed.


I don't think it comes down to number of votes rather than the quality/ability to sale the manuscript. If it were a number of votes issue, they'd run into the possibility of getting subpar manuscripts who just happened to have a large number of nominations (which wouldn't be a good business model.)


----------



## Jill Nojack

Kody Boye said:


> I don't think it comes down to number of votes rather than the quality/ability to sale the manuscript. If it were a number of votes issue, they'd run into the possibility of getting subpar manuscripts who just happened to have a large number of nominations (which wouldn't be a good business model.)


Well, I would have agreed with you until today's selected manuscript.

Update: which has been removed right after I posted. Maybe it was my email to Scout asking if the site had been compromised. Heh.


----------



## Louise Cole

Jill Nojack said:


> Well, I would have agreed with you until today's selected manuscript.
> 
> Update: which has been removed right after I posted. Maybe it was my email to Scout asking if the site had been compromised. Heh.


What was today's selected manuscript and where was it removed from?


----------



## jcarter

Jill Nojack said:


> Well, I would have agreed with you until today's selected manuscript.
> 
> Update: which has been removed right after I posted. Maybe it was my email to Scout asking if the site had been compromised. Heh.


I just saw that! It was up for, what, like two hours or something? And now it's gone. I don't think it was anyone from this group (??)


----------



## Louise Cole

What was it? Was it dreadful or something? It must have been remarkable in some way for you guys to think it strange.


----------



## jcarter

Louise Cole said:


> What was today's selected manuscript and where was it removed from?


It was on the home page where they have the horizontal row of winners at the top. I can't remember the name. The cover was black and had some red or magenta writing on it, I think.

It was just strange that it was on the list and then it was removed.


----------



## Kody Boye

Jill Nojack said:


> Well, I would have agreed with you until today's selected manuscript.
> 
> Update: which has been removed right after I posted. Maybe it was my email to Scout asking if the site had been compromised. Heh.


Gosh darnit Jill! LOL.


----------



## Louise Cole

Wow the Scout leaderboard is a bit disconcerting. The top ten scouts lots of them have nominated almost 1,000 or over 1,000 books each,which means they've had approx 100 successful nominations - and only one of them has reviewed a decent number of books. After her I think four is the highest number of reviews and many of them haven't reviewed any.


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> Wow the Scout leaderboard is a bit disconcerting. The top ten scouts lots of them have nominated almost 1,000 or over 1,000 books each,which means they've had approx 100 successful nominations - and only one of them has reviewed a decent number of books. After her I think four is the highest number of reviews and many of them haven't reviewed any.


To be fair, getting people to review books is like pulling teeth. I'm trying to be better myself, but sometimes I forget (mostly 'cause I read at night and usually fall asleep after I finish, haha.)


----------



## Goldpencil

Love what kody boe did with his sig. copied


----------



## Jill Nojack

jcarter said:


> It was on the home page where they have the horizontal row of winners at the top. I can't remember the name. The cover was black and had some red or magenta writing on it, I think.
> 
> It was just strange that it was on the list and then it was removed.


I emailed Scout asking if it was a mistake because it did not meet the high standards the program has upheld for the past two years. It disappeared from the site ten minutes after that. Megan (KP editor) let me know that the book had not been selected and had been removed from the selections.

I won't say what the book was because I don't want to point out the work of another author, but as I did note in my email to Scout, it had significant proofreading issues. Authors on this board would not submit a book in that state.


----------



## Louise Cole

OK so it's been a WHOLE two days and I'm getting antsy here. I've tried being patient but it takes too long. Why don't they know already?  

Some writers friends have been really confident TDP would be picked up and that makes me feel a little sick because my agent was super confident that she'd have editors fighting her for it and just as we submitted they all lost interest in YA and said they only wanted middle grade books.

It is a good book, modesty aside, but I fear the poor little thing may be overlooked once more. It's like all the lovely people who just never get a break in love and you think: But you are so lovely, how come no one has ever appreciated you?

So that's me. Slowly unraveling after two days - two WHOLE days, mind - and planning a lonely hearts page for my novel. Wine anyone?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Louise Cole said:


> OK so it's been a WHOLE two days and I'm getting antsy here. I've tried being patient but it takes too long. Why don't they know already?
> 
> Some writers friends have been really confident TDP would be picked up and that makes me feel a little sick because my agent was super confident that she'd have editors fighting her for it and just as we submitted they all lost interest in YA and said they only wanted middle grade books.
> 
> It is a good book, modesty aside, but I fear the poor little thing may be overlooked once more. It's like all the lovely people who just never get a break in love and you think: But you are so lovely, how come no one has ever appreciated you?
> 
> So that's me. Slowly unraveling after two days - two WHOLE days, mind - and planning a lonely hearts page for my novel. Wine anyone?


 I really hope you're not waiting the full fourteen days!


----------



## Patricia KC

Jill Nojack said:


> I emailed Scout asking if it was a mistake because it did not meet the high standards the program has upheld for the past two years.


I thought the same thing when I saw it. I feel bad for the author if they thought they'd been selected, but I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Wyrd House was not selected.  Ah, well.  On to the next campaign!  Might even start it tonight!


----------



## Louise Cole

Oh I'm sorry Julianne. I thought it looked like a good read. At least we'll get to see when you publish it and we can support it then.


----------



## jcarter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wyrd House was not selected. Ah, well. On to the next campaign! Might even start it tonight!


I'm sorry, Julianne. But I'm excited and impressed that you have another book ready for a campaign--wow! And you have nerves of steel to go through this again!!


----------



## Patricia KC

I'm sorry, Julianne. (But--impressed you have another ready to go.)

Jen--you must be on pins and needles. I'm on pins and needles, and it's not even my book!


----------



## RWhite7699

jcarter said:


> It was on the home page where they have the horizontal row of winners at the top. I can't remember the name. The cover was black and had some red or magenta writing on it, I think.
> 
> It was just strange that it was on the list and then it was removed.


I saw that on the banner. Now it's gone. That is weird. Maybe somebody slipped up and put the wrong book on the banner. There's another book there now, but nobody from this board.


----------



## RWhite7699

It was a vampire book. Can't remember the title right now. Was the author Campbell?


----------



## RWhite7699

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wyrd House was not selected. Ah, well. On to the next campaign! Might even start it tonight!


Sorry, Julianne. Next time will be better.


----------



## jcarter

Patricia KC said:


> I'm sorry, Julianne. (But--impressed you have another ready to go.)
> 
> Jen--you must be on pins and needles. I'm on pins and needles, and it's not even my book!


Yes, I'm supposed to be grading papers right now, and I can't concentrate! I'm trying not to think negatively, but it sure is easy to come up with more reasons to justify a rejection than an acceptance at this point. Either way, I just want to know.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wyrd House was not selected. Ah, well. On to the next campaign! Might even start it tonight!


  That's rotten, Julianne, but I'm glad to hear you're getting back on the horse, so to speak! 

I'm in Day 8 of waiting now, so I'm getting a leeeeeetle antsy....


----------



## ritastradling

Kay7979 said:


> They will not reveal that information.


Thanks. Probably better not to ask then.


----------



## ritastradling

RWhite7699 said:


> I saw that on the banner. Now it's gone. That is weird. Maybe somebody slipped up and put the wrong book on the banner. There's another book there now, but nobody from this board.


I feel so bad for that author!! What a horrible experience for them. . . hopefully they weren't emailed with the acceptance, too.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Busy day today!  It's funny, I spent the morning doing the last proof notes on Teatime, then tonight I got it all settled into Scout.  Should be live in a few days.  Then I got Wyrd House submitted to CreateSpace and KDP.  The paperback formatting was ready to go, but I had to do the eBook.  I'm getting better at formatting.  Only took me a couple tries in each medium to get a pretty preview, and the fixes were for nit-picky things.  Now WH is in review both places, and I'm hoping it will be live in a couple days.

Now I just have to finish Nick of Time.  I'm thinking that's my next one for KS after Teatime, but I have a few more chapters to write before the first draft is done! 

Fingers crossed for those playing the waiting game.  Waiting on some good news from this group!


----------



## Steve Vernon

HAPPY HUMP DAY!

It's Wednesday and time for breakfast.

Let's go this list out first.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
1 day left  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
1 day left  Quantum State by M. Black
1 day left  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
4 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
5 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
5 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
5 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
9 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
10 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
10 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
12 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
15 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
15 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
15 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
16 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
16 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
18 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
22 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
22 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
23 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
25 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Kody Boye

Thanks again for keeping the list updated, Steve! Much appreciated.

Also: question to those fellow Scouters:

Have you ever written a side story for your novels and released it for free to entice people into reading your series? I just wrote a short story for my WHEN THEY CAME universe (a prequel) and plan on releasing and distributing it through Pronoun within the coming days. I'd love any advice you'd have to offer.


----------



## sylvia_a

Hi!
My Kindle Scout campaign just started. Yeay! 

I have a question: how often do the statistics refresh (hot&trending and total page views)?


----------



## Anthelid

They are supposed to refresh every twenty-four hours between five and seven in the morning Eastern Standard Time.  However they have been frozen and not showing up on people's pages due to a glitch since March 11( the day after my own campaign launched).  So I have no idea when they'll be able to fix them and we can see them again


----------



## sylvia_a

Kody Boye said:


> Thanks again for keeping the list updated, Steve! Much appreciated.
> 
> Also: question to those fellow Scouters:
> 
> Have you ever written a side story for your novels and released it for free to entice people into reading your series? I just wrote a short story for my WHEN THEY CAME universe (a prequel) and plan on releasing and distributing it through Pronoun within the coming days. I'd love any advice you'd have to offer.


Hi, Kody!
That's a great idea to get people hooked up to your story. 
Two of my books have food recipes in them (the readers can actually do the recipes if they wish), so I compiled a small recipe book.
I give it away for free. It works like a charm. 
I'm even thinking of publishing it on Amazon and making it permafree.


----------



## sylvia_a

Anthelid said:


> They are supposed to refresh every twenty-four hours between five and seven in the morning Eastern Standard Time. However they have been frozen and not showing up on people's pages due to a glitch since March 11( the day after my own campaign launched). So I have no idea when they'll be able to fix them and we can see them again


Aw, you broke my heart! I love monitoring progress on pages and stuff. Half the fun of Kindle Scout is gone now. 
I hope they fix it soon.

P.S. Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Louise Cole

How do you make something permafree? Simply by listing it elsewhere for free so that Amazon has to price match?


----------



## sylvia_a

Louise Cole said:


> How do you make something permafree? Simply by listing it elsewhere for free so that Amazon has to price match?


I think so. I've never had a permafree before, but that's what I've read people do.


----------



## lincolnjcole

sylvia_a said:


> I think so. I've never had a permafree before, but that's what I've read people do.


The trick to permafree:

Set it up on draft2digital or somewhere else as free (smashwords) so it goes to multiple stores. I use D2D because it is simple.

On the amazon page is an option to report a price somewhere else. Have friends/enemies report it and give a link to another store where the book is free.

Use the help option on author central to send an email saying 'this book is free on these sites' and give all of the applicable links. I do multiple sites so they mark it faster.

Anthology

I had that book marked down in about 2 days using this method and now it is permanently free. I've had three anthologies and one of my own short stories marked down using this method and it works well. I've heard people say amazon won't mark down for only store x or y, which is why I use draft2digital and put it out as wide as possible. A lot of people will do this for a book first in series...

One huge note...do NOT try to make a book in KU free. If you list your book on KU and then list on other platforms to mark it free you are breaking their TOC, and you can have your KU priveleges revoked for a year (like pre-order) or worse. Get your book OUT of KU first and then have it marked down (one of the Kindle Scout authors who was selected had her rights revoked for KU, so even though her scout book is in KU, she isn't allowed to put any other titles there).


----------



## Paul Francois

Nominated...

Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux


----------



## jcarter

lincolnjcole said:


> The trick to permafree:
> 
> Set it up on draft2digital or somewhere else as free (smashwords) so it goes to multiple stores. I use D2D because it is simple.
> 
> On the amazon page is an option to report a price somewhere else. Have friends/enemies report it and give a link to another store where the book is free.
> 
> Use the help option on author central to send an email saying 'this book is free on these sites' and give all of the applicable links. I do multiple sites so they mark it faster.
> 
> Anthology
> 
> I had that book marked down in about 2 days using this method and now it is permanently free. I've had three anthologies and one of my own short stories marked down using this method and it works well. I've heard people say amazon won't mark down for only store x or y, which is why I use draft2digital and put it out as wide as possible. A lot of people will do this for a book first in series...
> 
> One huge note...do NOT try to make a book in KU free. If you list your book on KU and then list on other platforms to mark it free you are breaking their TOC, and you can have your KU priveleges revoked for a year (like pre-order) or worse. Get your book OUT of KU first and then have it marked down (one of the Kindle Scout authors who was selected had her rights revoked for KU, so even though her scout book is in KU, she isn't allowed to put any other titles there).


Thank you, Lincoln! I was planning to do this pretty soon, and now I know how to do it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

jcarter said:


> Thank you, Lincoln! I was planning to do this pretty soon, and now I know how to do it.


NP hope it helps!


----------



## Walt Mussell

Curious question. Anyone ever pasted their link in an email and then have it pick up your cover and title but someone else's description?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> How do you make something permafree? Simply by listing it elsewhere for free so that Amazon has to price match?


The method Lincoln suggests generally works, but the speed at which Amazon price matches varies quite a bit, and there are also reports of prices popping back up without warning. That part of Amazon's system doesn't work well.

Using Pronoun as a distributor works better in that Pronoun (leveraging its relationship with Macmillan) can set the price to permafree without waiting for price matching and without the danger of the price flipping back unexpectedly.

That said, there are pluses and minuses. Pronoun is currently free for US sales, but it take a heavier cut from international sales than D2D. (That works for an author whose primary market is the US but might be problematic for others.) Reportedly, it's hard to set international prices independently of US prices (like for a Bookbub promo where Bookbub wants to see $0.99 on all markets, regardless of the exchange rate). I'm gleaning all of this from the Pronoun threads, not personal experience.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> Thanks again for keeping the list updated, Steve! Much appreciated.
> 
> Also: question to those fellow Scouters:
> 
> Have you ever written a side story for your novels and released it for free to entice people into reading your series? I just wrote a short story for my WHEN THEY CAME universe (a prequel) and plan on releasing and distributing it through Pronoun within the coming days. I'd love any advice you'd have to offer.


It can't hurt--but it doesn't work as well as it used to.

The free sample approach, or even a $0.99 sample, worked pretty well five years ago. Now, with so many full-length books free and box sets going for $0.99, people just aren't as thrilled with a free short story.

I've never gone permafree, but I did used to use free giveaway days on my related shorts, and over the years the number of downloads progressively declined.


----------



## Louise Cole

Boy, so much info here. Thanks all. I had never even heard of D2D or Pronoun. We did a lot of self publishing (or using SP mechanism) when I was in an authors' coop about four years ago and the market has changed so much since then. I hadn't realised quite how much.

We have three Marisa Hayworth books in KDP Select and I can't say it does much for us. I should maybe pull them out of Select and just get used to publishing everywhere.

Are you still allowed to do price promos and countdown deals etc or Amazon ads if you aren't in Select though? I got the impression it was pretty much the only way you could do any price promos at all.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Kody Boye said:


> Thanks again for keeping the list updated, Steve! Much appreciated.
> 
> Also: question to those fellow Scouters:
> 
> Have you ever written a side story for your novels and released it for free to entice people into reading your series? I just wrote a short story for my WHEN THEY CAME universe (a prequel) and plan on releasing and distributing it through Pronoun within the coming days. I'd love any advice you'd have to offer.


I'm trying a series of tie-in stories to go with my current Scout novel, LIFE IN A HAUNTED HOUSE. The book follows the fan of a low-budget movie director, and I edited "novelizations" of the director's films from a defunct monster-movie mag. The first one, "The Dungeon of Count Verlock," is up at Instafreebie: https://instafreebie.com/free/bu1p9 Planning 2 or 3 more during the Scout campaign --not sure how much attention they'll get, but hope it gives me a little extra traction!


----------



## SG

Sorry to hear about Wyrd House, Julianne. But it's so awesome of you to be ready with another KS venture. Total admiration for your spirit. Go for it!!! Can't wait to see your next book.


----------



## Louise Cole

I think it goes to show there is no rhyme of reason to how long KS take to respond after a campaign. Joynell and Julianne had both been waiting ages and were unlucky, but Amy Sumida (The Last Lullaby) can only have found out it was picked  two days ago at most and her campaign ended March 2.


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> How do you make something permafree? Simply by listing it elsewhere for free so that Amazon has to price match?


Yes. You press on the 'I found this cheaper somewhere else link' on the page. I usually call KDP too to help them along.


----------



## ritastradling

Kody Boye said:


> Thanks again for keeping the list updated, Steve! Much appreciated.
> 
> Also: question to those fellow Scouters:
> 
> Have you ever written a side story for your novels and released it for free to entice people into reading your series? I just wrote a short story for my WHEN THEY CAME universe (a prequel) and plan on releasing and distributing it through Pronoun within the coming days. I'd love any advice you'd have to offer.


Have you ever tried uploading (slowly chapter by chapter) over Wattpad for free? I think this is one of the best ways to pull in new readers to the series/author. As I'm finished uploading in full, I publish the book on retail sites and ask people to post reviews through the last Wattpad chapter. As the book is permafree you can keep it permanently on Wattpad feeding over readers and reviewers.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> The free sample approach, or even a $0.99 sample, worked pretty well five years ago. Now, with so many full-length books free and box sets going for $0.99, people just aren't as thrilled with a free short story.
> 
> I've never gone permafree, but I did used to use free giveaway days on my related shorts, and over the years the number of downloads progressively declined.


I went permafree with a short story of mine Kal's Fall (Part I in an ongoing series, I have 5 thus far). And it did increase the sales of the other stories, as well as the collection with all five of 'em. However, I also did get a couple of negative reviews because it was a short story (Especially on the sites where the other stories weren't available because the rest of the series is in KU). However, I will say that putting it in some cross promo instafreebies had sold way more of the other stories than being permafree.

For my next series, I think I'm going to try a 99 cent non-KU book one that I will do instafreebies rather than straight permafree. It seems those jog more series sales than just straight permafree. I think Bill's right that permafree isn't what it used to be for the short story market.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wyrd House was not selected. Ah, well. On to the next campaign! Might even start it tonight!


Julianne - Sorry to hear that! I just received the KS notification this AM :-(


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

RWhite7699 said:


> I saw that on the banner. Now it's gone. That is weird. Maybe somebody slipped up and put the wrong book on the banner. There's another book there now, but nobody from this board.


Wow. Crazy. Everything you and everyone else said on this topic.


----------



## Walt Mussell

Paul Francois said:


> Nominated...
> 
> Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
> The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux


Thank you for the support!


----------



## lincolnjcole

AaronFrale said:


> I went permafree with a short story of mine Kal's Fall (Part I in an ongoing series, I have 5 thus far). And it did increase the sales of the other stories, as well as the collection with all five of 'em. However, I also did get a couple of negative reviews because it was a short story (Especially on the sites where the other stories weren't available because the rest of the series is in KU). However, I will say that putting it in some cross promo instafreebies had sold way more of the other stories than being permafree.
> 
> For my next series, I think I'm going to try a 99 cent non-KU book one that I will do instafreebies rather than straight permafree. It seems those jog more series sales than just straight permafree. I think Bill's right that permafree isn't what it used to be for the short story market.


The negative reviews thing is a fact of life, but I wouldn't worry about it with short stories.


----------



## AaronFrale

lincolnjcole said:


> The negative reviews thing is a fact of life, but I wouldn't worry about it with short stories.


Very true. I cannot please everybody just as I myself certainly have my preferences in books.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Kody Boye said:


> Thanks again for keeping the list updated, Steve! Much appreciated.
> 
> Also: question to those fellow Scouters:
> 
> Have you ever written a side story for your novels and released it for free to entice people into reading your series? I just wrote a short story for my WHEN THEY CAME universe (a prequel) and plan on releasing and distributing it through Pronoun within the coming days. I'd love any advice you'd have to offer.


s
Yes, thank you Steve!
And Kody, I think that's a brilliant idea. I plan to release some short Maidenwood stories as graphic novels too. I like Rita's suggestion, will have to look into that.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Paul Francois said:


> Nominated...
> 
> Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
> The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux


Thank you Paul! &#128522;


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wyrd House was not selected. Ah, well. On to the next campaign! Might even start it tonight!


I really admire your attitude Julianne. Onward and upward!
JM


----------



## Kody Boye

sylvia_a said:


> Hi, Kody!
> That's a great idea to get people hooked up to your story.
> Two of my books have food recipes in them (the readers can actually do the recipes if they wish), so I compiled a small recipe book.
> I give it away for free. It works like a charm.
> I'm even thinking of publishing it on Amazon and making it permafree.


I think it is. Easier than giving away a fee book to start, right?



Bill Hiatt said:


> It can't hurt--but it doesn't work as well as it used to.
> 
> The free sample approach, or even a $0.99 sample, worked pretty well five years ago. Now, with so many full-length books free and box sets going for $0.99, people just aren't as thrilled with a free short story.
> 
> I've never gone permafree, but I did used to use free giveaway days on my related shorts, and over the years the number of downloads progressively declined.


My M/M romance series has its first permafree and I'm convinced it's the only reason I'm getting downloads/sales/reads. As to the short story, I guess I'll experiment and see how that works.



ritastradling said:


> Have you ever tried uploading (slowly chapter by chapter) over Wattpad for free? I think this is one of the best ways to pull in new readers to the series/author. As I'm finished uploading in full, I publish the book on retail sites and ask people to post reviews through the last Wattpad chapter. As the book is permafree you can keep it permanently on Wattpad feeding over readers and reviewers.


I have tried doing it on Wattpad, but haven't found much success. HOWEVER, the stuff wasn't young adult, so... I don't know how that will work. I guess I can experiment with that and see how it goes.



J. M. Moreaux said:


> s
> Yes, thank you Steve!
> And Kody, I think that's a brilliant idea. I plan to release some short Maidenwood stories as graphic novels too. I like Rita's suggestion, will have to look into that.


Oh, neato. Graphic novels are always cool. Not my preferred format, but I do admire the artistic side to it.


----------



## RWhite7699

AaronFrale said:


> Very true. I cannot please everybody just as I myself certainly have my preferences in books.


Don't sell the short stories short. I saw a fantastic movie last night based on a short story published in 1998 - The Arrival. It's a sci-fi with a deeper message, and very well done.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RWhite7699 said:


> Don't sell the short stories short. I saw a fantastic movie last night based on a short story published in 1998 - The Arrival. It's a sci-fi with a deeper message, and very well done.


Yeah, and Netflix has the Anthology TV show for short stories Black Mirror. It's awesome and worth checking out!


----------



## Louise Cole

My freebie giveaways on Instafreebie with be two collections of three short stories each. I don't have anything else I can give away and I don't have time to produce a novel as a giveaway.

Out of interest how many of you work full time as well as writing. (I know some of you writer full time...) I listen to some of the guys on the Kboards and think: I couldn't possibly write four books in the next six months. I think it would be really hard even if you weren't working full time at something else.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Louise Cole said:


> My freebie giveaways on Instafreebie with be two collections of three short stories each. I don't have anything else I can give away and I don't have time to produce a novel as a giveaway.
> 
> Out of interest how many of you work full time as well as writing. (I know some of you writer full time...) I listen to some of the guys on the Kboards and think: I couldn't possibly write four books in the next six months. I think it would be really hard even if you weren't working full time at something else.


I work a full time job as a software developer and write in my spare time.


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> Out of interest how many of you work full time as well as writing. (I know some of you writer full time...) I listen to some of the guys on the Kboards and think: I couldn't possibly write four books in the next six months. I think it would be really hard even if you weren't working full time at something else.


I'm in the process of applying for disability for my mental health, so I write full time and edit/format books when freelance work comes in. (Hope that answers your question.)


----------



## MrsFish

My book has 10 days left and my stats haven't updated in a couple days. Grrrrr....

http://tinyurl.com/TheBloodofSeven

Please nominate me! Thank you!


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> Out of interest how many of you work full time as well as writing. (I know some of you writer full time...) I listen to some of the guys on the Kboards and think: I couldn't possibly write four books in the next six months. I think it would be really hard even if you weren't working full time at something else.


I work for the Empire as a First Lieutenant on the Death Star... that is to say I work in HR full-time. I've given up video games and most of my TV watching to write as much as I do and I don't nearly write as much as I'd like.


----------



## lincolnjcole

AaronFrale said:


> I work for the Empire as a First Lieutenant on the Death Star... that is to say I work in HR full-time. I've given up video games and most of my TV watching to write as much as I do and I don't nearly write as much as I'd like.


Yeah, I should give up video games and TV but no such luck there!


----------



## D. L.

Louise Cole said:


> Out of interest how many of you work full time as well as writing. (I know some of you writer full time...) I listen to some of the guys on the Kboards and think: I couldn't possibly write four books in the next six months. I think it would be really hard even if you weren't working full time at something else.


I write full time, but I think I got more done when I had a day job.


----------



## BekahClark

Anyone else having this problem?  Things have been going pretty good, at least I think so.  Suddenly a few days ago my updates for the previous day aren't showing and this is ongoing.  I'd say I had no traffic except for two things.  First and foremost people on those days specifically told me that on those days they nominated me and second I've had at least a little traffic everyday.  I've tried contacting Kindle Scout but they haven't even replied to me and there is no phone number to call.  I don't want this to not work out for me because of some technical glitch.  Like I said, people have told me on those days that they nominated my book ON THOSE DAYS.


----------



## tanihanes

ritastradling said:


> Have you ever tried uploading (slowly chapter by chapter) over Wattpad for free? I think this is one of the best ways to pull in new readers to the series/author. As I'm finished uploading in full, I publish the book on retail sites and ask people to post reviews through the last Wattpad chapter. As the book is permafree you can keep it permanently on Wattpad feeding over readers and reviewers.


Finally, I can contribute something germane!! I have an entire book of my seven part serial up on Wattpad, and I haven't noticed ANY significant carryover to purchasing; however, I've read about other writers (Linda Poitevin, I believe?) who have had significant success using this method. I've honestly gotten more support just with people I met on Twitter who share the same interests. I've even been "featured" on Wattpad, which pushed my views/reads absolutely through the roof, but no uptick in sales. I'm lucky in that I have seven books (only the first three published, with the fourth in KS), so I have so much product that I can afford to put an entire book (#2 of the series) on Wattpad and still have plenty left to market, but I don't know how it would work for someone who had a limited amount of media to offer? Sounds like the person speaking above has had more luck with this method than I have, but this could possibly be because of the genre as well; mine is NA romance. I've noticed that most of my Wattpad readers are from India, the Philippines, and Africa, where Amazon books aren't available, which is so frustrating. Apparently I have quite a following in the Philippines, and they've made the effort to go to the bookstores and ask for me and everything...


----------



## Kay7979

I'm still a fan of the Kindle Scout program, since I think it's a great way for authors without agents to get their work in front of a publisher. BUT, I've been reading some of the comments lately about what KS does and does not do for the winning authors, and I'm seeing fewer special perks than I first thought. I had assumed KS frequently pushed books to potential buyers through targeted emails, or maybe ads on Kindle device's lock screens, but I don't hear many people mentioning that. And I've never heard anyone mention paid advertising through newsletter promo services. Also, someone mentioned recently that KS authors can't use AMS, though I don't know why. So, what special marketing services DO they provide? Is there extra visibility somewhere I'm forgetting?  

With the 70% royalty rate rather than 50%, an author going it alone can buy a few newsletter promos and maybe a few AMS ads. If the book is doing well, Amazon will promote it to potential buyers via emails, just as it does for KS winners. KS/Amazon Press puts its books on sale from time to time to give authors more exposure and extra sales, but an author can do that on his own. 

What am I missing here?


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks for all the responses guys, that's interesting. I often wonder if I would have been more productive if I worked full  time writing fiction but I suspect having a day job has been quite good for me in some ways. I already barely leave the house - if I wrote fiction instead of working with other people, I'd probably never talk to anyone else 

Kay, I think Scout has some advantages. You get a 30-day pre-launch shop window. You get a whole  bundle of people showing early interest in your book who may go on to get a free copy/leave reviews etc. You do feature in marketing emails - I've had several through featuring scout members. One the other day that was entirely a couple of people from this board.
You can get put forward for Kindle Firsts, they do Bookbub promos etc. Kindle Press books tend to have a steadier and higher place sin rankings than the majority of self published writers (of whom they are very many admittedly). if you are already very successful and sophisticated in your marketing then maybe it wouldn't be necessary but for most of us we'll do better than we would alone. Which is why many Scouters do it more than once.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> However, I also did get a couple of negative reviews because it was a short story.


That's the kind of review that drives me bonkers: when someone dings a short story for being a short story. I was going to say that that's as silly as dinging science fiction for not being fantasy--but people do that too! It would be nice if people would judged books based on what the author was trying to do, not they wish the author would have done instead. If they don't want to read a short story, they shouldn't buy or download one.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

SG said:


> Sorry to hear about Wyrd House, Julianne. But it's so awesome of you to be ready with another KS venture. Total admiration for your spirit. Go for it!!! Can't wait to see your next book.


Thanks so much! I'm lucky I had four books finished already when I discovered KS. And I'm lucky I discovered KS when I decided to start self-publishing.

Teatime of the Living Dead is approved and ready to roll out on the 17th. I kinda can't believe I'm doing this again for the third time in a row. Glutton for punishment! 

Wyrd House is already available on Kindle, but I'm not going to hit that notify button until the paperback is ready to go, and the two pages get linked on Amazon. I also added the thumbnail for Teatime in my sig if you want to take a peek. I am ridiculously happy with that cover.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

LG O'Connor said:


> Julianne - Sorry to hear that! I just received the KS notification this AM :-(


Thanks!

And thanks to everyone for the well wishes. This group rocks!

Best guess is KS only selects around 3-5%, so I'm in good company. Getting selected here isn't any easier than any other publisher, but at least you know someone takes a good look at it, and that you'll have an answer in 45 days. That aspect beats the pants off of submitting to most other publishers.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> My freebie giveaways on Instafreebie with be two collections of three short stories each. I don't have anything else I can give away and I don't have time to produce a novel as a giveaway.
> 
> Out of interest how many of you work full time as well as writing. (I know some of you writer full time...) I listen to some of the guys on the Kboards and think: I couldn't possibly write four books in the next six months. I think it would be really hard even if you weren't working full time at something else.


My current Instafreebie give away is also a book of short stories. It's like 10k words altogether, so I think it compares to folks who give away short novellas. I have a novella I might do the same thing with when I need another thing to offer.

I am not working at present. My sweetie and I moved in with my parents to help out when my late father was having trouble. Now I look after my mom, and my sweetie, and the house, and the furbabies. So, for not getting paid, some days I do a crazy amount of stuff, lol. I may have to return to work after this year, but for now I'm free to take advantage of the situation and write like the wind!


----------



## D. L.

Kay7979 said:


> I'm still a fan of the Kindle Scout program, since I think it's a great way for authors without agents to get their work in front of a publisher. BUT, I've been reading some of the comments lately about what KS does and does not do for the winning authors, and I'm seeing fewer special perks than I first thought. I had assumed KS frequently pushed books to potential buyers through targeted emails, or maybe ads on Kindle device's lock screens, but I don't hear many people mentioning that. And I've never heard anyone mention paid advertising through newsletter promo services. Also, someone mentioned recently that KS authors can't use AMS, though I don't know why. So, what special marketing services DO they provide? Is there extra visibility somewhere I'm forgetting?
> 
> With the 70% royalty rate rather than 50%, an author going it alone can buy a few newsletter promos and maybe a few AMS ads. If the book is doing well, Amazon will promote it to potential buyers via emails, just as it does for KS winners. KS/Amazon Press puts its books on sale from time to time to give authors more exposure and extra sales, but an author can do that on his own.
> 
> What am I missing here?


Kindle Press pushes books in the ways you mention--and more. Some promotions are more effective than others and some books are easier to promote than others. But overall I think most Kindle Pres authors believe they receive benefit from the relationship. Though obviously some do not. I don't know what all they did with my Scout book, but the results were better than anything I could have achieved publishing it myself.


----------



## jcarter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks so much! I'm lucky I had four books finished already when I discovered KS. And I'm lucky I discovered KS when I decided to start self-publishing.
> 
> Teatime of the Living Dead is approved and ready to roll out on the 17th. I kinda can't believe I'm doing this again for the third time in a row. Glutton for punishment!
> 
> Wyrd House is already available on Kindle, but I'm not going to hit that notify button until the paperback is ready to go, and the two pages get linked on Amazon. I also added the thumbnail for Teatime in my sig if you want to take a peek. I am ridiculously happy with that cover.


Love the cover of your next book! And wow, the 17th--look at you go!


----------



## Mike Farlow

BekahClark said:


> Anyone else having this problem? Things have been going pretty good, at least I think so. Suddenly a few days ago my updates for the previous day aren't showing and this is ongoing. I'd say I had no traffic except for two things. First and foremost people on those days specifically told me that on those days they nominated me and second I've had at least a little traffic everyday. I've tried contacting Kindle Scout but they haven't even replied to me and there is no phone number to call. I don't want this to not work out for me because of some technical glitch. Like I said, people have told me on those days that they nominated my book ON THOSE DAYS.


The stats are back, up and running. Does anyone see anything strange about the page reads and H&T levels on the 13th (or even the 14th)? Probably nothing since I don't fully understand the process.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

jcarter said:


> Love the cover of your next book! And wow, the 17th--look at you go!


Thanks! I'm still making my own covers, and I think that's the best of the lot.


----------



## jcarter

Just got the word that latest KS book wasn't accepted. I'm kind of relieved. Now I can just get the book up on KDP and hopefully ride the coattails of my first KS promotion and a bookbub deal (for an old book) that ended yesterday. My first KS book never got "sticky," but maybe this one will since I have other promos happening that could carry over.

My timing never quite seems to work out, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Louise Cole said:


> My freebie giveaways on Instafreebie with be two collections of three short stories each. I don't have anything else I can give away and I don't have time to produce a novel as a giveaway.
> 
> Out of interest how many of you work full time as well as writing. (I know some of you writer full time...) I listen to some of the guys on the Kboards and think: I couldn't possibly write four books in the next six months. I think it would be really hard even if you weren't working full time at something else.


I do! (Sorry i'm terrible at lurking and not posting!) Also got my third release of the year going out on Friday. But I switched over to shorter books so I *could* get things sorted faster!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

jcarter said:


> Just got the word that latest KS book wasn't accepted. I'm kind of relieved. Now I can just get the book up on KDP and hopefully ride the coattails of my first KS promotion and a bookbub deal (for an old book) that ended yesterday. My first KS book never got "sticky," but maybe this one will since I have other promos happening that could carry over.
> 
> My timing never quite seems to work out, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


So sorry to hear it. I loved that cover, and the excerpt too. I hope it does awesomely when you get it released!


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

Hi Everyone!

So I finally got my 2nd (pending) novel on Kindle Scout, and now I'm begging for nominations. In 'Wading Through Static,' the main character, Mike, is forced into a situation where he deals with tragedy in a unique way. After losing his wife, his habit of using distractions to avoid dealing with unpleasant situations leads him to a former girlfriend, the woman by whom he measured all others.

While this isn't a time travel story, it is a story in which Mike has the chance to reunite with his first flame, Penny. Going back reignites glowing embers that never died, but it means he'll have to deal with unresolved issues as well - some of which will force him and other characters to finally make choices that will impact their lives forever.

There's much much more going on in the woven threads of this book too! I wanted to humbly ask if you'd please check out the preview, and if you like what you see, please nominate. I really need all the help I can get on this so each nomination really helps.

I also welcome feedback. After oodles of rewriting and multiple proofreaders and editors helping me out, I think the book came out really good. Still, as a new author I'm always looking to improve.

Here's the Kindle Scout campaign:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YWK4YFH7FXPL


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Kay7979 said:


> I'm still a fan of the Kindle Scout program, since I think it's a great way for authors without agents to get their work in front of a publisher. BUT, I've been reading some of the comments lately about what KS does and does not do for the winning authors, and I'm seeing fewer special perks than I first thought. I had assumed KS frequently pushed books to potential buyers through targeted emails, or maybe ads on Kindle device's lock screens, but I don't hear many people mentioning that. And I've never heard anyone mention paid advertising through newsletter promo services. Also, someone mentioned recently that KS authors can't use AMS, though I don't know why. So, what special marketing services DO they provide? Is there extra visibility somewhere I'm forgetting?
> 
> With the 70% royalty rate rather than 50%, an author going it alone can buy a few newsletter promos and maybe a few AMS ads. If the book is doing well, Amazon will promote it to potential buyers via emails, just as it does for KS winners. KS/Amazon Press puts its books on sale from time to time to give authors more exposure and extra sales, but an author can do that on his own.
> 
> What am I missing here?


I've been thinking about the same thing as I try to decide whether to put my next book in Kindle Scout.

I guess so far my thinking/understanding has been that the main difference is the type of promotions you have the potential to receive. As in, when we periodically drop the price and run a promo ourselves, the mechanisms we have for advertising are less effective than the ones KP might use (with the exception of Bookbub - but then you can't plan around getting a Bookbub!). However, from what I've seen mentioned, it seems a bit hit and miss as to how big a promotion a book receives - I'm not sure if that has to do with the potential they see in the book or is just a timing thing and about what they were able to procure.

I'd love to hear some more thoughts from selected authors.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

jcarter said:


> Just got the word that latest KS book wasn't accepted. I'm kind of relieved. Now I can just get the book up on KDP and hopefully ride the coattails of my first KS promotion and a bookbub deal (for an old book) that ended yesterday. My first KS book never got "sticky," but maybe this one will since I have other promos happening that could carry over.
> 
> My timing never quite seems to work out, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


Hey Jen, sorry to hear that. Still look forward to reading it though! Good luck &#128522;
JM


----------



## ritastradling

jcarter said:


> Just got the word that latest KS book wasn't accepted. I'm kind of relieved. Now I can just get the book up on KDP and hopefully ride the coattails of my first KS promotion and a bookbub deal (for an old book) that ended yesterday. My first KS book never got "sticky," but maybe this one will since I have other promos happening that could carry over.
> 
> My timing never quite seems to work out, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


sounds like It's a great time to publish the sequel. I'm sorry this one didn't work out, I was really hoping that both this one and Wyrd House would win (Mostly for entirely selfish reasons as I wanted the advance copies, both look amazing!).


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I'm in a rush!

Let's go this list out first.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lot of a Nobody by Dave Johnston
LAST DAY LEFT!  Stealing Tesla by Jonathan Call
LAST DAY LEFT!  Quantum State by M. Black
LAST DAY LEFT!  Before the Tempest by Tani Hanes
3 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
4 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
4 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
4 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
8 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
9 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
9 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
11 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
14 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
14 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
14 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
15 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
15 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
17 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
21 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
21 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
22 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
22 days left  Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer
24 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

MelanieCellier said:


> I've been thinking about the same thing as I try to decide whether to put my next book in Kindle Scout.
> 
> I guess so far my thinking/understanding has been that the main difference is the type of promotions you have the potential to receive. As in, when we periodically drop the price and run a promo ourselves, the mechanisms we have for advertising are less effective than the ones KP might use (with the exception of Bookbub - but then you can't plan around getting a Bookbub!). However, from what I've seen mentioned, it seems a bit hit and miss as to how big a promotion a book receives - I'm not sure if that has to do with the potential they see in the book or is just a timing thing and about what they were able to procure.
> 
> I'd love to hear some more thoughts from selected authors.


For starters, I believe that even if an author's Kindle Scout campaign ISN'T successful it still represents a huge potential for a thirty day pre-launch promotion.

But, if you DO put your book up for Kindle Scout you have to prepare yourself for the possibility that you might actually win.

A lot depends on your past performance. For me, I just haven't sold enough of ANY of my previous e-books to be able to compare my results with the amount of books I've sold through Kindle Press (the publishing arm for Kindle Scout). That $1500 advance was huge for me. Now, for other authors that $1500 advance is just another day in the neighborhood. Some folks make that sort of money monthly - without needing Kindle Press. In other words, you have to look at what you are making for yourself BEFORE Kindle Scout and make up your own mind as to whether or not it will benefit your indie-author efforts.

So, for a writer such as myself - that advance made a BIG difference. I'm hoping to pay off that advance before we hit the summer and I'm looking forward to a bump in my monthly income as well. So winning Kindle Scout still suits me just fine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Anthelid

Is there anyone here whose never made it into hot and trending?  It my just be me.  Doesn't help that My family hasn't voted yet and I deleted my Facebook a couple of years ago.  I don't really use twitter much either and of course I stupidly only put the book in one category.  Never mind though.  I've enjoyed the Scout experience so far and as someone fairly reclusive its better exposure than I have ever gotten before.  Good-luck to everyone hearing from the team soon to see if their chosen.


----------



## Louise Cole

Julianne, my short collections are only about 3-4000 words in total. Do you think that's too little? It's so hard. I 'd be delighted if a writer gave me three coffee break stories for free, if they were good. I can't help but think one thing self publishing has achieved in spades is to allow literature to be devalued in the public's mind until they expect us to work for months for free.


----------



## Walt Mussell

Mike Farlow said:


> The stats are back, up and running. Does anyone see anything strange about the page reads and H&T levels on the 13th (or even the 14th)? Probably nothing since I don't fully understand the process.


I don't know if there's anything strange, but my page views have gone up each of the last four days, and yet my H&T hours have gone down each day.


----------



## sylvia_a

Hey!

My book has only been in kindle scout for a day and already I've been bombarded with offers for promotions - email, twitter, goodreads. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed as I did not intend to spend money on this.

Does any of you guys here pay people to get nominations? 

And if yes - how much?


----------



## jcarter

ritastradling said:


> sounds like It's a great time to publish the sequel. I'm sorry this one didn't work out, I was really hoping that both this one and Wyrd House would win (Mostly for entirely selfish reasons as I wanted the advance copies, both look amazing!).


Thanks for your kind words, Rita, J.M., and Julianne. As Dory and my daughters like to say: "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming..."


----------



## Kay7979

sylvia_a said:


> Hey!
> 
> My book has only been in kindle scout for a day and already I've been bombarded with offers for promotions - email, twitter, goodreads. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed as I did not intend to spend money on this.
> 
> Does any of you guys here pay people to get nominations?
> 
> And if yes - how much?


Most people advise against paid advertising. Your book will be selected on its merits no matter how many or how few nominations you receive.


----------



## sylvia_a

Kay7979 said:


> Most people advise against paid advertising. Your book will be selected on its merits no matter how many or how few nominations you receive.


Thanks, Kay! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kay7979

jcarter said:


> Thanks for your kind words, Rita, J.M., and Julianne. As Dory and my daughters like to say: "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming..."


I'm really surprised KS passed on this one. It will be interesting to see how it does once you self-publish. You may find it does just as well as Must be Murder. From what I've seen, KS books in very popular sub-genres do extremely well, and would probably do nearly as well without Amazon Press. Books that are a bit more niche and not as easily marketed tend to languish, even when selected for KS. There are plenty of KS titles languishing in the 200K+ sales rank, so KS is not a magic bullet.


----------



## TT Rankin

jcarter said:


> Just got the word that latest KS book wasn't accepted. I'm kind of relieved. Now I can just get the book up on KDP and hopefully ride the coattails of my first KS promotion and a bookbub deal (for an old book) that ended yesterday. My first KS book never got "sticky," but maybe this one will since I have other promos happening that could carry over.
> 
> My timing never quite seems to work out, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


Sorry to hear that, but good luck with the KDP release, I'll be sure to check it out!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.G. McKenney

I'm impressed by the information and support I see here. I'll be submitting my YA fantasy adventure, _The Book Knights_, to Kindle Scout as soon as the cover is finished and I've got all my ducks in a row. I'm realistic about my chances, so I'm approaching it as a way to promote the book ahead of a full launch.

Having little experience with social media, I'm looking at paid services such as Fiverr, AuthorShout, Book Tweeters, and Hugeorange, but haven't decided which I'll use. If you can suggest any that charge a reasonable rate and are effective, I'd welcome your advice. From what I've learned here and elsewhere, the best strategy is to space out promotions to encourage a steady flow of votes.

I'll post updates before, during, and after my campaign, and pay it forward by passing on what worked and what didn't. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SG

jcarter said:


> Just got the word that latest KS book wasn't accepted. I'm kind of relieved. Now I can just get the book up on KDP and hopefully ride the coattails of my first KS promotion and a bookbub deal (for an old book) that ended yesterday. My first KS book never got "sticky," but maybe this one will since I have other promos happening that could carry over.
> 
> My timing never quite seems to work out, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


So sorry to hear that, Jen. I loved that cover and was hoping it be picked. And they kept you waiting for so long too. Ah well, keep on swimming is right.

It'd be interesting, once you publish this one, to see how this book rides on the coattails of the first book's promos.


----------



## TT Rankin

Peter Schmotzer said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So I finally got my 2nd (pending) novel on Kindle Scout, and now I'm begging for nominations. In 'Wading Through Static,' the main character, Mike, is forced into a situation where he deals with tragedy in a unique way. After losing his wife, his habit of using distractions to avoid dealing with unpleasant situations leads him to a former girlfriend, the woman by whom he measured all others.
> 
> While this isn't a time travel story, it is a story in which Mike has the chance to reunite with his first flame, Penny. Going back reignites glowing embers that never died, but it means he'll have to deal with unresolved issues as well - some of which will force him and other characters to finally make choices that will impact their lives forever.
> 
> There's much much more going on in the woven threads of this book too! I wanted to humbly ask if you'd please check out the preview, and if you like what you see, please nominate. I really need all the help I can get on this so each nomination really helps.
> 
> I also welcome feedback. After oodles of rewriting and multiple proofreaders and editors helping me out, I think the book came out really good. Still, as a new author I'm always looking to improve.
> 
> Here's the Kindle Scout campaign:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YWK4YFH7FXPL


Intriguing work Peter, I checked it out and nominated you. I don't have much for feedback at this time, but I can say the description did well to draw me in.

The story has a lot of similarities to a story I'm finishing but minus the suspense/thriller element (returning to a hometown/rekindle with an ex).

As a new author myself I'm rooting for you, good luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> Julianne, my short collections are only about 3-4000 words in total. Do you think that's too little? It's so hard. I 'd be delighted if a writer gave me three coffee break stories for free, if they were good. I can't help but think one thing self publishing has achieved in spades is to allow literature to be devalued in the public's mind until they expect us to work for months for free.


I don't think it's too little, but I'm not an expert. Honestly, I think any amount of free content is a good thing and will draw some readers. From what I've heard, having new content of any kind beats the pants off of sneak peeks, so that should work in your favor.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sylvia_a said:


> Hey!
> 
> My book has only been in kindle scout for a day and already I've been bombarded with offers for promotions - email, twitter, goodreads. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed as I did not intend to spend money on this.
> 
> Does any of you guys here pay people to get nominations?
> 
> And if yes - how much?


I don't spend much, and ignore all those folks spamming for my money. I don't know, it seems to me if someone was really good at what they do, they wouldn't have to spam so much. I did do the $10 Author Shout KS promo last time, and I'm doing it again this time. It's cheap and they got me a decent amount of clicks.


----------



## amdonehere

sylvia_a said:


> Hey!
> 
> My book has only been in kindle scout for a day and already I've been bombarded with offers for promotions - email, twitter, goodreads. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed as I did not intend to spend money on this.
> 
> Does any of you guys here pay people to get nominations?
> 
> And if yes - how much?


How did they find your email?


----------



## amdonehere

MelanieCellier said:


> I've been thinking about the same thing as I try to decide whether to put my next book in Kindle Scout.
> 
> I guess so far my thinking/understanding has been that the main difference is the type of promotions you have the potential to receive. As in, when we periodically drop the price and run a promo ourselves, the mechanisms we have for advertising are less effective than the ones KP might use (with the exception of Bookbub - but then you can't plan around getting a Bookbub!). However, from what I've seen mentioned, it seems a bit hit and miss as to how big a promotion a book receives - I'm not sure if that has to do with the potential they see in the book or is just a timing thing and about what they were able to procure.
> 
> I'd love to hear some more thoughts from selected authors.


I'd love to hear more too. This has been my main concern and I think I'm starting to annoy everyone asking about this so I'm glad you guys have the same question.

I wish Amazon would give either give us more freedome to advertise including AMS ads, or set up in the terms a more concise plan what promos the winners will get beyond the 90-day email blast after release.

I've been checking out the past winners' books. My observation (so take it with a mountain of salt) is that the authors who are doing well with their non-KS books are selling pretty well, whereas the ones who either have only the KS book out, or have not published for a long time until the KS book came out, are the ones who do less well. So it may be that if you have a catalogue of books, your own readers will go on and discover your KS book and that's how it sells. This is probably a reinforcement in the fact that whether you win or not, your overall marketing efforts play out for all your books.

Another observation I have is the books in the most popular genres do better. But that also is something we know generally.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks! I'm still making my own covers, and I think that's the best of the lot.


You make them yourself? They certainly look professional.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Most people advise against paid advertising. Your book will be selected on its merits no matter how many or how few nominations you receive.


That's absolutely true. That said, advertising can help your launch if your book is not selected. I experimented with quite a few ads during my first (and so far only) campaign. I have to think that contributed to my launch, as it was by far the strongest of any book I've published to date. (We're talking getting hundreds of sales vs. a few dozen in the period immediately following release. I did also do some promos during that period, but they yielded three or four times as many sales as similar promos I've done in the past. I released in early November and had about three months between 2000k and 6000k rank. Only in March did it drop below 20,000. Do I attribute all of that to my KS campaign? Absolutely not--but some of the success must have come from that. My also boughts suggest I reached a very different group of readers from the ones who bought my previous books.

Here are my observations:

FB ads work much better than Twitter ads, at least for me. I also have about three times the followers on FB, which I'm sure makes a difference.

My single most effective promo was from Ripley's Booklist, but she only takes YA and NA titles. (Kit Sarge also reported good results with her.) I think special feature ads are something like $35.

The other two most effective were in the $99 range, so not good choices if you're on a tight budget, but they do work to boost page views and hot and trending numbers. One is from James, the same person who does BookGrow. Was that Scoutboost? I can't remember. The other one was VoteMyReview--I know, the name sounds spammy, but as far as I could tell, the operation is legitimate. The person in charge sounds out detailed reports of where advertising is posted, and I verified that his reports were accurate. The accounts involved also seem real. In neither case did I see any evidence of click farms or other unethical practices, and VMR in fact makes a big deal out of running an ethical campaign.

I tried two Fiverr campaigns, neither of which produced significant views as far as I can tell, though one did provide nice advertising artwork I could use myself.

It is not always easy to gauge the impact of advertising, because Scout has no way of tracking links clicked in emails. Nor can it track the ultimate source of links pasted into the browser, which some people do rather than clicking directly on the link in an ad. All that gets lumped in general traffic. Some of mine was ad-generated, but it's hard to tell how much.

Again, if you're on a tight budget, it might be best to stay away from the more expensive options, but even a moderate expenditure may help your eventual book launch, though your actual mileage may vary.


----------



## Used To Be BH

jcarter said:


> Just got the word that latest KS book wasn't accepted. I'm kind of relieved. Now I can just get the book up on KDP and hopefully ride the coattails of my first KS promotion and a bookbub deal (for an old book) that ended yesterday. My first KS book never got "sticky," but maybe this one will since I have other promos happening that could carry over.
> 
> My timing never quite seems to work out, so I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best!


I'm sorry to hear that, but, as others have said, I'm sure the book will do well when you release it.


----------



## amdonehere

Question: Blurbs character count 

Does the 500 character count limit include space or does not include space?


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> I'd love to hear more too. This has been my main concern and I think I'm starting to annoy everyone asking about this so I'm glad you guys have the same question.
> 
> I wish Amazon would give either give us more freedome to advertise including AMS ads, or set up in the terms a more concise plan what promos the winners will get beyond the 90-day email blast after release.
> 
> I've been checking out the past winners' books. My observation (so take it with a mountain of salt) is that the authors who are doing well with their non-KS books are selling pretty well, whereas the ones who either have only the KS book out, or have not published for a long time until the KS book came out, are the ones who do less well. So it may be that if you have a catalogue of books, your own readers will go on and discover your KS book and that's how it sells. This is probably a reinforcement in the fact that whether you win or not, your overall marketing efforts play out for all your books.
> 
> Another observation I have is the books in the most popular genres do better. But that also is something we know generally.


While I understand why Amazon doesn't want to commit itself to a specific marketing plan in advance, it would certainly give us all more confidence. It would also be nice to have the freedom to use AMS ads. I know Amazon wants to keep those connected to KDP--but there was a time when it wanted to keep them connected to KDP Select, and that changed. It seems to me like a win-win to allow KS authors to use AMS. Where's the suggestion box?


----------



## lincolnjcole

AlexaKang said:


> Question: Blurbs character count
> 
> Does the 500 character count limit include space or does not include space?


Spaces count toward 500. It is very limiting.



Bill Hiatt said:


> While I understand why Amazon doesn't want to commit itself to a specific marketing plan in advance, it would certainly give us all more confidence. It would also be nice to have the freedom to use AMS ads. I know Amazon wants to keep those connected to KDP--but there was a time when it wanted to keep them connected to KDP Select, and that changed. It seems to me like a win-win to allow KS authors to use AMS. Where's the suggestion box?


I agree that it would be nice, but it hasn't stopped a flood of people entering so why would they change it? In general, the marketing has been incredible.

For example, on Monday the 20th they are doing a catalog sale of all selected books for 99 cents with global promotion ON AND OFF amazon. That could be huge (we will see) but it certainly means a lot of sales and visibility for people. I bet this was a last minute idea, so 'commiting' to it would be impossible.

Plus, how do you commit for promotions when you have to be selected? They send to amazon for promos much like we send, and many many many books get denied. All they can do is try, and the powers that be still make decisions.

Normal publishing companies don't commit to promotion either, and none of it is equal, so I don't think Kindle Scout should be held to a higher standard.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's absolutely true. That said, advertising can help your launch if your book is not selected. I experimented with quite a few ads during my first (and so far only) campaign. I have to think that contributed to my launch, as it was by far the strongest of any book I've published to date. (We're talking getting hundreds of sales vs. a few dozen in the period immediately following release. I did also do some promos during that period, but they yielded three or four times as many sales as similar promos I've done in the past. I released in early November and had about three months between 2000k and 6000k rank. Only in March did it drop below 20,000. Do I attribute all of that to my KS campaign? Absolutely not--but some of the success must have come from that. My also boughts suggest I reached a very different group of readers from the ones who bought my previous books.
> 
> Here are my observations:
> 
> FB ads work much better than Twitter ads, at least for me. I also have about three times the followers on FB, which I'm sure makes a difference.
> 
> My single most effective promo was from Ripley's Booklist, but she only takes YA and NA titles. (Kit Sarge also reported good results with her.) I think special feature ads are something like $35.
> 
> The other two most effective were in the $99 range, so not good choices if you're on a tight budget, but they do work to boost page views and hot and trending numbers. One is from James, the same person who does BookGrow. Was that Scoutboost? I can't remember. The other one was VoteMyReview--I know, the name sounds spammy, but as far as I could tell, the operation is legitimate. The person in charge sounds out detailed reports of where advertising is posted, and I verified that his reports were accurate. The accounts involved also seem real. In neither case did I see any evidence of click farms or other unethical practices, and VMR in fact makes a big deal out of running an ethical campaign.
> 
> I tried two Fiverr campaigns, neither of which produced significant views as far as I can tell, though one did provide nice advertising artwork I could use myself.
> 
> It is not always easy to gauge the impact of advertising, because Scout has no way of tracking links clicked in emails. Nor can it track the ultimate source of links pasted into the browser, which some people do rather than clicking directly on the link in an ad. All that gets lumped in general traffic. Some of mine was ad-generated, but it's hard to tell how much.
> 
> Again, if you're on a tight budget, it might be best to stay away from the more expensive options, but even a moderate expenditure may help your eventual book launch, though your actual mileage may vary.


Very helpful. Thanks. I'll probably pay for promotions that mostly hit key FB pages, as I have no presence in that network. I'll check out Ripley's Booklist. My book is a YA fantasy.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> You make them yourself? They certainly look professional.


You just made my day! I know it's dicey at best not to use a professional, but I just can't afford it right now. I'll never be a graphic designer, but the more covers I do the better I get at it.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's absolutely true. That said, advertising can help your launch if your book is not selected. I experimented with quite a few ads during my first (and so far only) campaign. I have to think that contributed to my launch, as it was by far the strongest of any book I've published to date. (We're talking getting hundreds of sales vs. a few dozen in the period immediately following release. I did also do some promos during that period, but they yielded three or four times as many sales as similar promos I've done in the past. I released in early November and had about three months between 2000k and 6000k rank. Only in March did it drop below 20,000. Do I attribute all of that to my KS campaign? Absolutely not--but some of the success must have come from that. My also boughts suggest I reached a very different group of readers from the ones who bought my previous books.
> 
> Here are my observations:
> 
> FB ads work much better than Twitter ads, at least for me. I also have about three times the followers on FB, which I'm sure makes a difference.
> 
> My single most effective promo was from Ripley's Booklist, but she only takes YA and NA titles. (Kit Sarge also reported good results with her.) I think special feature ads are something like $35.
> 
> The other two most effective were in the $99 range, so not good choices if you're on a tight budget, but they do work to boost page views and hot and trending numbers. One is from James, the same person who does BookGrow. Was that Scoutboost? I can't remember. The other one was VoteMyReview--I know, the name sounds spammy, but as far as I could tell, the operation is legitimate. The person in charge sounds out detailed reports of where advertising is posted, and I verified that his reports were accurate. The accounts involved also seem real. In neither case did I see any evidence of click farms or other unethical practices, and VMR in fact makes a big deal out of running an ethical campaign.
> 
> I tried two Fiverr campaigns, neither of which produced significant views as far as I can tell, though one did provide nice advertising artwork I could use myself.
> 
> It is not always easy to gauge the impact of advertising, because Scout has no way of tracking links clicked in emails. Nor can it track the ultimate source of links pasted into the browser, which some people do rather than clicking directly on the link in an ad. All that gets lumped in general traffic. Some of mine was ad-generated, but it's hard to tell how much.
> 
> Again, if you're on a tight budget, it might be best to stay away from the more expensive options, but even a moderate expenditure may help your eventual book launch, though your actual mileage may vary.


Great info, Bill, as always. I 100% concur that Facebook is far more effective than Twitter--provided one has a good number of friends/followers. I feel like my Twitter feed has become overrun with promos and ads for books or other products, so I'm not sure my followers even see my ads throughout the day. I get very little traction from ads I do there.

And so sorry, Jen. I thought for sure you'd be selected.


----------



## AaronFrale

KS marketing aside, I'd say the value of KS is just the visibility you'll get if selected. Last time I published, there were 400 other books in my genre published that month. I know for some it's more. In order for a reader to see your work, you need a way to increase your visibility. Ads are one way doing it, having a strong enough following to get the rankings boost is another, a slick cover, great blurb, all these things add up. If you're selected by KS, it seems you get the additional advantage of appears in the "customer also bought" lists of other KS titles, reviews appearing during pre-order, a slew of people who can feel as if they helped a book get out there. I'd imagine there are other advantages like telling approaching reviewers with "Hey, take a look at my book. It was selected by Kindle Scout."

I don't think any of these things are the only factor in a book's success, but they stack up and having a KS title is an advantage. There is a local paper where I live that writes a lot about independent artists, so I figured, "Hey, I'm one of those" and I contacted them about my latest release. And they told me flat out, "We don't review books unless the author is with a publisher." I was polite and thanked her for her time. Now, should I blessed with a KS selection, I'll go right back to her and say, "Hey, I have a book with Kindle Press."

She might come back at me with a redefinition of a publisher, but it was a conversation I couldn't even have as a self-published author. For me, when I have to compete with 400+ books each month, I'll take any advantage I can get.


----------



## Louise Cole

One things about twitter ads - they don't show up well in metrics so if you are measuring where your responses come from using google analytics or whatever, it's worth remembering instagram and twitter are often accessed from people's phones and at that point they lose the referral data. So on my scout campaign I knew from twitter analytics that I'd had maybe 80 click through but only 20 showed on my KS page.

In truth everything we do is a risk. It may work or it may not, and you'll have lost other options by doing it. So it's just a case of trying stuff and giving it your all and then weighing up the results. No amount of pre-debate can really tell whether KP or any other route will work for that writer or that book. But I agree with Aaron - you try for any advantage you can get.

So sorry Jen. Lots of good books turned down. But good books don't stop being good books just because a publisher doesn't want them. 50% of everything agents try to sell doesn't get picked up. All good enough books to get an agent. All still great books however they end up being published.


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

TT Rankin said:


> Intriguing work Peter, I checked it out and nominated you. I don't have much for feedback at this time, but I can say the description did well to draw me in.
> 
> The story has a lot of similarities to a story I'm finishing but minus the suspense/thriller element (returning to a hometown/rekindle with an ex).
> 
> As a new author myself I'm rooting for you, good luck!


Thank you, TT Rankin. It's certainly been quite a challenge (but it's also fun) to connect with new readers to nominate it and get feedback. I had multiple proofreaders review it to try and make it error-free.

Other KS winners have told me that amazon puts much emphasis on the quality of the book, so I hope that I made that bar. Ultimately, I'll keep writing, and I'll keep trying to improve no matter how the campaign turns out. I like cover for this book better than the one on my first - I got tons of feedback during the cover design process and bounced about 6 finalized covers off of readers, and this cover won by a large margin. To me, the story is the most important part, and after many rewrites, so I hope it came out good enough to make the cut. I love the Amazon provides some marketing for KS winners, and marketing is something I really need.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## Walt Mussell

AlexaKang said:


> Question: Blurbs character count
> 
> Does the 500 character count limit include space or does not include space?


I lost count of how many times I rewrote my blurb to get it under the 500 character limit.


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> KS marketing aside, I'd say the value of KS is just the visibility you'll get if selected. Last time I published, there were 400 other books in my genre published that month. I know for some it's more. In order for a reader to see your work, you need a way to increase your visibility. Ads are one way doing it, having a strong enough following to get the rankings boost is another, a slick cover, great blurb, all these things add up. If you're selected by KS, it seems you get the additional advantage of appears in the "customer also bought" lists of other KS titles, reviews appearing during pre-order, a slew of people who can feel as if they helped a book get out there. I'd imagine there are other advantages like telling approaching reviewers with "Hey, take a look at my book. It was selected by Kindle Scout."
> 
> I don't think any of these things are the only factor in a book's success, but they stack up and having a KS title is an advantage. There is a local paper where I live that writes a lot about independent artists, so I figured, "Hey, I'm one of those" and I contacted them about my latest release. And they told me flat out, "We don't review books unless the author is with a publisher." I was polite and thanked her for her time. Now, should I blessed with a KS selection, I'll go right back to her and say, "Hey, I have a book with Kindle Press."
> 
> She might come back at me with a redefinition of a publisher, but it was a conversation I couldn't even have as a self-published author. For me, when I have to compete with 400+ books each month, I'll take any advantage I can get.


That's one of the reasons I got a Kirkus review--credibility. It gives you a bit of clout with bookstores, libraries, and the media in general. My book was selected for inclusion in their March issue. The email I received from them said only 10% of their Indie reviews are chosen to be included in the Indie section of the magazine. Did this get me any extra sales? Who knows, but its still an honor.

I've noticed that some KS winning books have Kirkus reviews, and others don't, and I have no idea why some authors receive this perk and others don't. It may have to do with whether the book was edited in-house or sent to Kirkus, but I would think editing and reviews are separate matters.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> That's one of the reasons I got a Kirkus review--credibility. It gives you a bit of clout with bookstores, libraries, and the media in general. My book was selected for inclusion in their March issue. The email I received from them said only 10% of their Indie reviews are chosen to be included in the Indie section of the magazine. Did this get me any extra sales? Who knows, but its still an honor.


Congratulations! That is an honor. I always hesitate when I see Kirkus and mainly it's the price tag. I completely see the value when it comes to bookbub, but for Kirkus, I always wonder about the value. For those that have done Kirkus, how do they compare to Publishers Weekly or Indie Reviewer? I honestly don't know anything about the review world because I never used to buy books from reviews (I'm a read the back of the book kind of guy). So it's been a steep learning curve for me. My wife pretty much only buys books she reads about in the New Yorker and getting a book review from them is like finding a penny on a beach on a different planet with the Kepler spacecraft, so that's no help. How do the various review places stack up?


----------



## Louise Cole

Kirkus can be brutal and it's a lot of money to pay for someone to rubbish your book and dent your self esteem. I have a friend who at the time was quite a celebrated literary author and her publisher wouldn't even let her read the Kirkus review it was so damaging. I'm mentioning that so you know I'm not that it's just a risk for us little SP folk, but for all writers, however competent they are. So I guess it's a gamble. easy decision for me because  don't have that much money to gamble with. 

I just had one of those 'Darn it' moments. I write collaboratively with a friend on some books and she had tinkered with the file in our KDP account. Suddenly this email flashes up saying: Congratulations! Your Kindle book is..." and it took me a moment to realise it WASN'T from Scout at all, just that a new edition had gone live. Ho Hum.


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> Congratulations! That is an honor. I always hesitate when I see Kirkus and mainly it's the price tag. I completely see the value when it comes to bookbub, but for Kirkus, I always wonder about the value. For those that have done Kirkus, how do they compare to Publishers Weekly or Indie Reviewer? I honestly don't know anything about the review world because I never used to buy books from reviews (I'm a read the back of the book kind of guy). So it's been a steep learning curve for me. My wife pretty much only buys books she reads about in the New Yorker and getting a book review from them is like finding a penny on a beach on a different planet with the Kepler spacecraft, so that's no help. How do the various review places stack up?


I was surprised to learn that some of the more commonly seen newspaper reviews are paid services, as are PW and Indie Reviewer etc. I think Kirkus is the most expensive of the group, but it probably carries more clout than most, and they sometimes offer discounts. I don't think its worth the expense for most authors, since most are hoping to make money or at least break even, and publishing is expensive enough with only the indispensable costs. That said, it was worth it for me as an unknown author with a debut novel. If nothing else, the favorable review from Kirkus assured me that my book has no major plot holes or grammatical issues. And as a reader, I do pay attention to reviews. If reviews say the book is riddled with errors, has an unlikable protagonist, or is clichéd and full of slow spots and filler, I pass, no matter how good the blurb sounds.


----------



## Louise Cole

I've just got my cover for my sequel to The Devil's Poetry. (YA thriller) What do you think Scouters? https://www.facebook.com/1740334169581065/photos/a.1741542152793600.1073741828.1740334169581065/1756446177969864/?type=3&theater


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> I've just got my cover for my sequel to The Devil's Poetry. (YA thriller) What do you think Scouters? https://www.facebook.com/1740334169581065/photos/a.1741542152793600.1073741828.1740334169581065/1756446177969864/?type=3&theater


Love it! That is one good looking title. Only nit picky thing I have to say is the series title is a titch hard to read. Cover art is brilliant.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Louise Cole said:


> I've just got my cover for my sequel to The Devil's Poetry. (YA thriller) What do you think Scouters? https://www.facebook.com/1740334169581065/photos/a.1741542152793600.1073741828.1740334169581065/1756446177969864/?type=3&theater


The image of the girl is lovely! My concern is that it may not be as strongly series branded as you would like.

I don't know if you're only looking for general impressions or would like specific suggestions (apologies if you're not and just ignore this!) - you could consider making the font and placement of the text match the first book.


----------



## JPDavid

You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
Thanks!
JP
1







2







3


----------



## Steve Vernon

Louise Cole said:


> I've just got my cover for my sequel to The Devil's Poetry. (YA thriller) What do you think Scouters?


Let's let EVERYBODY see it. Very nice!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


Both are FANTASTIC and far better than the original (though I actually quite like it, too). However, if you're going for Suspense, I'd go with #2. #1 leans slightly more to PostApocalyptic, to me.

Just my 2c...


----------



## SG

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


Wow! They are both FANTASTIC! I have to agree to the comment made above, #1 says PostApoc, while #2 says suspense/thriller to me.


----------



## SG

Kay7979 said:


> My book was selected for inclusion in their March issue. The email I received from them said only 10% of their Indie reviews are chosen to be included in the Indie section of the magazine. Did this get me any extra sales? Who knows, but its still an honor.


Cool! Congrats, Kay. That's great news.


----------



## SG

Louise Cole said:


> I've just got my cover for my sequel to The Devil's Poetry. (YA thriller) What do you think Scouters? https://www.facebook.com/1740334169581065/photos/a.1741542152793600.1073741828.1740334169581065/1756446177969864/?type=3&theater


It's beautiful. The art is super fabulous. But, I too wondered about series branding when I saw this cover. Your cover for Book 1 is very strong and impressive, BTW.


----------



## SG

Congrats, W.R. Gingell! Just saw your book up on the banner


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

SG said:


> Congrats, W.R. Gingell! Just saw your book up on the banner


THANK YOU! 

Just got the email about half an hour ago...


----------



## Kody Boye

Louise Cole said:


> I've just got my cover for my sequel to The Devil's Poetry. (YA thriller) What do you think Scouters? https://www.facebook.com/1740334169581065/photos/a.1741542152793600.1073741828.1740334169581065/1756446177969864/?type=3&theater


It looks GORGEOUS, Louise! I really like it. Goes well with the other one. 



JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


I prefer #2, but I like #1 as well. 

And speaking over covers, this is the one I whipped up (with help from a friend) for the short story prequel to my SCOUT novel.








​


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP


I love the art on the first one, but I think genre reads better on the second.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

WR- Huzzah!  About time we got some good news in this thread!  Congrats!

Kody- love the cover for the short!  Looks great!


----------



## Kody Boye

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Kody- love the cover for the short! Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## AaronFrale

Congrats WR!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Hey, everyone! Well, It's been about 9 months since my last trek through Kindle Scout, and I'm about to dip my toe in the waters again! My first attempt was a sci-fi novel (The Hunted Assassin) but was not selected in the end. It was a great experience, and I'm eager to give it a go once again!

My new submission, which I'm hoping will go in on Tuesday, is a book #1 for a Zombie Trilogy! I'm excited at the prospects and have already written the second book in preparation for publishing 30 days after book #1 is released, regardless of its outcome. 

Anyway, I see a few familiar faces hanging around here from my last go around, and I'm eager to meet some of the ones. You'll all be seeing me on a daily basis as I log in here to nominate the latest books on Steve's list!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

AaronFrale said:


> Congrats WR!


Thanks


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Hidden in the Dark, A Samurai's Heart, and Immortal Embrace. Good luck to all.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Love it! That is one good looking title. Only nit picky thing I have to say is the series title is a titch hard to read. Cover art is brilliant.


Second that, but the art is beautiful.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


Second one by far. But I'd move Mind Game up just a smidgen to get it off the figure's shoulder and balance the top. Not much &#128522;


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

W.R. Gingell said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Just got the email about half an hour ago...


Yeah congrats, that's brilliant &#128522;


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Kody Boye said:


> It looks GORGEOUS, Louise! I really like it. Goes well with the other one.
> 
> I prefer #2, but I like #1 as well.
> 
> And speaking over covers, this is the one I whipped up (with help from a friend) for the short story prequel to my SCOUT novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Kody that cover is mint. Perfect.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks! I'm still making my own covers, and I think that's the best of the lot.


Teatime of the Living Dead looks great! I read the article about how you put it together. Well done. Good luck with the next KS launch &#128522;


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Yeah congrats, that's brilliant &#128522;


----------



## ritastradling

JPDavid said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2


These two are just awesome!! I think you'll get a lot more sales with either (#1 is my favorite, but both are great!)


----------



## ritastradling

Kody Boye said:


> ​


Beautiful!


----------



## ritastradling

W.R. Gingell said:


> Just got the email about half an hour ago...


Congratulations!! It's an awesome looking book  (I was hoping you'd win--I'm so excited for my copy!!!!)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Teatime of the Living Dead looks great! I read the article about how you put it together. Well done. Good luck with the next KS launch &#128522;


Thank you! I can't believe I'm doing this crazy merry go round again so soon, lol.


----------



## Kody Boye

W.R. Gingell said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Just got the email about half an hour ago...


You're so fancy! And your cover looks great up there with all the others! As everyone else has said, congrats!



J. M. Moreaux said:


> Kody that cover is mint. Perfect.


Thank you! 



ritastradling said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!

I've already received reader feedback on THAT FIRST HOUR and they're already excited about book 1! hehe.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

ritastradling said:


> Congratulations!! It's an awesome looking book  (I was hoping you'd win--I'm so excited for my copy!!!!)


Aaaaand right back atcha!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Kody Boye said:


> You're so fancy! And your cover looks great up there with all the others! As everyone else has said, congrats!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks all - yes Number 2 for Mind Game. 
Kody that's a fab cover.
And yes, thanks guys. I think I need to make the series title stand out a bit more but I'm not sure how without ruining the image. There'as lots of detail at the bottom of the pick with the burning pages. Maybe I could move it? But I guess it's not as important as long as they can read the book title and my name. I shall ruminate.


----------



## Louise Cole

As to series branding I asked the illustrator to use the same orange as on the first cover so I wonder if I need the title in that orange. Do you think it would stand out? 
I couldn't find work that was very similar to my original cover and having another girl in the distance just seemed ineffective when you put them together. So I thought I'd go for contrast and have her in your face this time. And thematically it works well because she is very emotionally remote in the first book and has to be much more challenging in the second.
Also the trees echo the first and anyone who has read the first will recognise the text motif, I'm hoping. I'm not very good at this but I'll get better. 

I'll go back to the designer. I made a cardinal error with this cover I think in that I fell in love with the image. 

PS I have no idea how to embed images in this thread. That's why I put in on my fb page for you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


I'm voting for #2 as well. But I'd blow up the font on the "HIS LAST WORDS CHANGED EVERYTHING".

Both #1 and #3 would look like fuzzy jumbled blurs in thumbnail.


----------



## Anthelid

Does anyone have any tips for getting the word out about your book when you have never published before and you have next to no social contacts?


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm voting for #2 as well. But I'd blow up the font on the "HIS LAST WORDS CHANGED EVERYTHING".


Yes ^^^ this. I forgot to mention it, but this ^^^


----------



## Louise Cole

Yes, thirded  It's such a strong tagline you want to make sure people can read it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hallelujah, Friday - and Happy St. Patrick's Day to the bunch of you. May the nominations ride to meet you, the hot and trendings roar to greet you and may you have nothing but Scout Success the whole 45 days long!

Let's get this list out first.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
3 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
3 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
3 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
7 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
8 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
8 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
10 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
13 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
13 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
13 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
14 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
14 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
16 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
20 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
20 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
21 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
21 days left  Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer
23 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Yay, congrats on Lady of Dreams! I've just seen it. Haven't had my email yet telling about it.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Louise Cole said:


> Yay, congrats on Lady of Dreams! I've just seen it. Haven't had my email yet telling about it.


Thanks!


----------



## tanihanes

MY CAMPAIGN IS OVER. Whew. Thanks to everyone for his/her support!! Three new books going up on my nominations this morning, and as usual, best of luck to all!!!


----------



## AaronFrale

I got Walt, Michelle, and Allyson today (Bekah's will be added after Walt frees from the list).


----------



## Used To Be BH

W.R. Gingell said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Just got the email about half an hour ago...


Congratulations!


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> 3 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
> 3 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark


Nominated

Planning to nominate this one too when space is free: 3 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> Let's let EVERYBODY see it. Very nice!


Overwhelmingly good!

For what it's worth, all things considered, I don't think enlarging the series cover is going to improve it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> And speaking over covers, this is the one I whipped up (with help from a friend) for the short story prequel to my SCOUT novel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Very eye-catching! I'm sure the effect would work even in thumbnail.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> That's one of the reasons I got a Kirkus review--credibility. It gives you a bit of clout with bookstores, libraries, and the media in general. My book was selected for inclusion in their March issue. The email I received from them said only 10% of their Indie reviews are chosen to be included in the Indie section of the magazine. Did this get me any extra sales? Who knows, but its still an honor.
> 
> I've noticed that some KS winning books have Kirkus reviews, and others don't, and I have no idea why some authors receive this perk and others don't. It may have to do with whether the book was edited in-house or sent to Kirkus, but I would think editing and reviews are separate matters.


It wasn't until the fifth book in my series that I got in the magazine. It's very impressive to get it the first time out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> I agree that it would be nice, but it hasn't stopped a flood of people entering so why would they change it? In general, the marketing has been incredible.
> 
> For example, on Monday the 20th they are doing a catalog sale of all selected books for 99 cents with global promotion ON AND OFF amazon. That could be huge (we will see) but it certainly means a lot of sales and visibility for people. I bet this was a last minute idea, so 'commiting' to it would be impossible.
> 
> Plus, how do you commit for promotions when you have to be selected? They send to amazon for promos much like we send, and many many many books get denied. All they can do is try, and the powers that be still make decisions.
> 
> Normal publishing companies don't commit to promotion either, and none of it is equal, so I don't think Kindle Scout should be held to a higher standard.


I would have assumed the marketing was incredible. I'm just reacting to the some of the complaints that have surfaced in recent weeks. Remembered that one of the things Amazon pitches as a reason to submit is "featured Amazon marketing." Under those circumstances, I'm not sure it's too much to ask for a rough sketch of what featured Amazon marketing looks like. I wasn't asking for minute detail, just for broad strokes.

The second point confuses me. How would we "send to Amazon for promos"? I know how AMS works, and I know how the options Select members have for free days and countdown deals. Am I missing some other kind of promo Amazon offers that we can submit to? Oh, you mean external promos like Bookbub? Yeah, they can't guarantee those, obviously. I would hope, though, that, all things being equal, a publisher would have more clout than an individual author.

Your third point raises the interesting question of whether Kindle Press is a normal publishing company. Amazon doesn't advertise it that way. In the beginning, I thought it was an experiment with a completely different king of structure, and in some ways it clearly is different. I'm honestly not sure what standard to hold it to--except what it implies in its own ads.

All of that said, it still looks like a good program to me. I was just offering suggestions for Amazon to make it better.


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> Let's let EVERYBODY see it. Very nice!


It's absolutely beautiful!! But I do agree that it looks like a unique series from the first. I have some suggestions for your cover designer to tie the books together, but feel free to ignore them if you're not interested.

In the second cover (If you want, of course) darken around the edges of dramatically. Match fonts, they can be different colors and order, but they need the same font. See if they can't add something (like the leaf) into the foreground on any corner (but only one).


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> 3 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
> 3 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee


OK, I got the top three. Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Kirkus can be brutal and it's a lot of money to pay for someone to rubbish your book and dent your self esteem. I have a friend who at the time was quite a celebrated literary author and her publisher wouldn't even let her read the Kirkus review it was so damaging. I'm mentioning that so you know I'm not that it's just a risk for us little SP folk, but for all writers, however competent they are. So I guess it's a gamble. easy decision for me because don't have that much money to gamble with.


Interestingly enough, I probably would have given up writing if not for my first Kirkus review. My debut novel was circling the drain because I didn't know how to promote. I had a little rush when I first published, mostly from people I knew, and then---crickets! I started trying a few things that didn't work. More crickets. It's easy to think that your book is no good if you haven't yet figured out that the problem may just be that people don't know it's there.

Anyway, when the Kirkus review came out, it was very positive--my first validation that I actually might be a good writer. That gave me the motivation to keep going.

That said, yes, editorial reviewers can be brutal. One of the things I was reminded of recently is that reviewing is a somewhat subjective process, and a lot of what happens comes down to "luck of the draw" (which reviewer gets assigned to your book.) I've yet to have an editorial review that was completely crazy (I have had a few customer reviews that could qualify), but otherwise the variations on the same book are pretty wide. The fourth book in my series got the weakest review I'd gotten to that point from Kirkus--and the strongest from Foreword Reviews. On my last release, its high sales caused me to splurge a little--five editorial reviews, more than I've ever done: Kirkus, Foreword Reviews, Blue Ink, Readers' Favorite, Indie Reader. Two were very positive; two were positive, but more reserved; one was negative. Aside from the plot summary, you really couldn't tell that all five people read the same book. I also noticed that in one case (Foreword Reviews), the review for my previous book was more reserved in wording but had a higher star rating than my latest release, which had an entirely positive review but a four star rating. I won't mention which company produced a review in which my name was misspelled three times.

In answer to Aaron's earlier question, I'd say this about editorial reviews:

First, they probably don't sell books, though it's possible that having some on the product page may encourage some buyers. (Trad publishers certainly use editorial reviews a lot on their product pages, so they must think it helps.)

Second, as Kay says, they may give you a little more clout with some institutional buyers. I know my librarian friend was very impressed with my Kirkus Review, and now that libraries are a little more open to indie titles, the ALA has acknowledged four of the services as being reliable indicators of quality. Keep in mind librarians can't come close tor reading every book out there. They look for some kind of trusted endorser to do some of that filtering for them.

Third, if a writer wants to snag an agent and/or a trad contract, I've heard editorial reviews can help, though since I've never tried either, I can't validate that one with personal experience.

For most indie writer, editorial reviews aren't a must-have kind of purchase; I'd never recommend them for people on tight budgets, as there are better ways to spend the money. Depending on one's goals, if one has the money, they may sometimes be worthwhile.


----------



## Walt Mussell

RWhite7699 said:


> Nominated Hidden in the Dark, A Samurai's Heart, and Immortal Embrace. Good luck to all.


Thank you!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


I like both 1 and 2, but I like 2 a little bit more.


----------



## Walt Mussell

AaronFrale said:


> I got Walt, Michelle, and Allyson today (Bekah's will be added after Walt frees from the list).


Thank you!


----------



## Walt Mussell

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I got the top three. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Kody Boye

Bill Hiatt said:


> Very eye-catching! I'm sure the effect would work even in thumbnail.


Thanks Bill!


----------



## Walt Mussell

Bill Hiatt said:


> Your third point raises the interesting question of whether Kindle Press is a normal publishing company. Amazon doesn't advertise it that way. In the beginning, I thought it was an experiment with a completely different king of structure, and in some ways it clearly is different. I'm honestly not sure what standard to hold it to--except what it implies in its own ads.
> 
> All of that said, it still looks like a good program to me. I was just offering suggestions for Amazon to make it better.


On your third point, I've been viewing Kindle Press the same way I do Netflix. Amazon is trying to create an exclusive library of content to offer the public, content outside the traditional publishing medium. It seems to be a good idea.


----------



## Louise Cole

This is the final cover. A shame he's had to darken it but it's still strong and I was thinking along the same lines as Rita. I had to ask him four times to use the font I asked for. It's maybe a little more broody now.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/L4Hh3q

can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong that I can't get these images t embed. I've tried ti from facebook and flicker and followed eight different guides. Grrrr.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> In answer to Aaron's earlier question, I'd say this about editorial reviews:


Thanks for the information! It sounds like they are not worth the money for me at the moment. I use what little I make for Editor, Cover Art, Ads (in that order  ). Should I be blessed with a little more bang for my book buck maybe I consider them. For now, I'm not in the market for an agent or to even consider the traditional industry (My two and a half year wait for a response made me think twice about going that route). Not to mention, seeing new authors picked up by traditional publishers that seem to do about as well as any indie release.

Most of my marketing experience comes from music, get a fanbase, treat them right, and they'll do you right. So far, books seem to work in the same way.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

I've been working on my dreaded tag line and blurb and was hoping to get some feedback, as I put together my Kindle Scout submission. A spin on the legend of King Arthur, THE BOOK KNIGHTS is a YA fantasy with crossover appeal. Here's what I've come up with:

Tag Line
The book is my shield. The pen is my sword.

Blurb
When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. It is there she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Arti's quest has begun&#8230;

I have an artist working on the cover, and I hope it's as impressive as what I've been seeing here.


----------



## RWhite7699

Anthelid said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting the word out about your book when you have never published before and you have next to no social contacts?


I would start with a Headtalker campaign. It is easy publicity. Ask for 25 supporters. Set it to end a few days before your campaign ends.
Here is the link: https://headtalker.com/launch-a-new-campaign/
Just fill in the blanks
Good luck.


----------



## RWhite7699

Sorry, I gave you the wrong link. Here it is: https://headtalker.com/


----------



## Jill James

J.G. McKenney said:


> I've been working on my dreaded tag line and blurb and was hoping to get some feedback, as I put together my Kindle Scout submission. A spin on the legend of King Arthur, THE BOOK KNIGHTS is a YA fantasy with crossover appeal. Here's what I've come up with:
> 
> Tag Line
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword.


I would so read this and I'm not even the target audience. I love your playing around with the King Arthur legend. That tagline reeled me in.


----------



## Louise Cole

J.G. McKenney said:


> I've been working on my dreaded tag line and blurb and was hoping to get some feedback, as I put together my Kindle Scout submission. A spin on the legend of King Arthur, THE BOOK KNIGHTS is a YA fantasy with crossover appeal. Here's what I've come up with:
> 
> Tag Line
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword.
> 
> Blurb
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. It is there she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Arti's quest has begun&#8230;


I've fiddled a little, mainly to give you more room to sell it.
The pen is my sword, the book my shield.

When her parents are executed by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to boost his strength, Arti escapes to the outlaw sanctuary Avalon. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Arti's quest has begun&#8230; The Book Knights is an Arthurian tale unlike any other.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jill James said:


> I would so read this and I'm not even the target audience. I love your playing around with the King Arthur legend. That tagline reeled me in.


Good to know, Jill. If can get interest outside its target audience, It should reel in the King Arthur lovers. I'm going to try and time my Kindle Scout campaign with the release of the new King Arthur movie coming out in May. I'm hoping the hype will help garner me some votes.


----------



## AaronFrale

J.G. McKenney said:


> Blurb
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. It is there she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Arti's quest has begun&#8230;


I like the tagline. However, the blurb could use a little polish. I feel the first line is a little weighted down with too much information and not enough drama/action. Arti's parents are condemned to death for the crime of reading. Arti ______ (what does he do to become a fugitive). Morded is hot on the pursuit and has a secret weapon against the errant Penderhagen boy, poetry of ______ (strength? Bugling muscles?).

Strip it down to where each sentence displays: drama/action, character, or setting. Hope this helps!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Louise Cole said:


> I've fiddled a little, mainly to give you more room to sell it.
> The pen is my sword, the book my shield.
> 
> When her parents are executed by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to boost his strength, Arti escapes to the outlaw sanctuary Avalon. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Arti's quest has begun&#8230; The Book Knights is an Arthurian tale unlike any other.


Thanks for the ideas, Lousie. The parents aren't executed, but are likely to be if Arti's quest isn't successful, so the change you suggest to the first line of the blurb won't work. I like how you've ended it by mentioning it's an Arthurian tale. I thought about including that, but didn't have the room. I'll try incorporating it, and see if it can fit.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

AaronFrale said:


> I like the tagline. However, the blurb could use a little polish. I feel the first line is a little weighted down with too much information and not enough drama/action. Arti's parents are condemned to death for the crime of reading. Arti ______ (what does he do to become a fugitive). Morded is hot on the pursuit and has a secret weapon against the errant Penderhagen boy, poetry of ______ (strength? Bugling muscles?).
> 
> Strip it down to where each sentence displays: drama/action, character, or setting. Hope this helps!


Thanks for your input, Aaron.


----------



## AaronFrale

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks for your input, Aaron.


You're welcome. And looking back, it looks like I missed the pronoun "she" for Arti's character. Sorry about that! I should have said errant Penderhagen girl


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

This is Day 3 for Hidden in the Dark. Thanks so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me. There are quite a few of you. I'll continue to follow this thread after my campaign is over and support the authors on Kboard. So happy that I found you all.


----------



## Louise Cole

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks for the ideas, Lousie. The parents aren't executed, but are likely to be if Arti's quest isn't successful, so the change you suggest to the first line of the blurb won't work. I like how you've ended it by mentioning it's an Arthurian tale. I thought about including that, but didn't have the room. I'll try incorporating it, and see if it can fit.


How about convicted then?


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Louise Cole said:


> How about convicted then?


I don't think convicted gives the reader a sense of how high the stakes are. They need to know Arti's parents face death if she can't change the future. I'll definitely try to include mention that it's an Arthurian tale. Just can't find a way to make it fit without cutting something else.


----------



## Louise Cole

J.G. McKenney said:


> I don't think convicted gives the reader a sense of how high the stakes are. They need to know Arti's parents face death if she can't change the future. I'll definitely try to include mention that it's an Arthurian tale. Just can't find a way to make it fit without cutting something else.


Well that's an important point. I may be slow but it wasn't apparent to me that Arti would be changing the future to save her parents' lives. Doh.

Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive when her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the outlaw sanctuary Avalon. There she meets Merl, an old librarian who tells her of the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Can Arti find this book and save parent's lives? The Book Knights is an Arthurian tale unlike any other.

490 characters. Keep playing


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Louise Cole said:


> Well that's an important point. I may be slow but it wasn't apparent to me that Arti would be changing the future to save her parents' lives. Doh.
> 
> Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive when her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the outlaw sanctuary Avalon. There she meets Merl, an old librarian who tells her of the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Can Arti find this book and save parent's lives? The Book Knights is an Arthurian tale unlike any other.
> 
> 490 characters. Keep playing


Very nice! Thanks. I'll play with this a bit more.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

On Sunday, March 12, I did a book talk at the local historical society. I had the opportunity to promote my Kindlescout campaign to a live audience. It was fun and I got a few nominations out of it. Plus I sold a bunch of print editions of my two previous novels. I shared the program with an oil painting of a cow named "Dolly Dimples", a hundred year old "bisque" doll from Germany and an antique wooden wheelchair. I was on last. The local cable station broadcast this exciting event. Here's the link if anyone wants to be bored to death or have a good laugh or both.

http://www.eastoncat.org/file/easton-historical-society-presents-0


----------



## Dingo

Hello. This topic has a lot of information in it. Thanks to those of you who add all these helpful ideas.

My KS campaign starts tomorrow. What sort of information is allowed to be posted here to let everyone know? The campaign link? The cover?

I've just nominated books from the list posted here. That's a really helpful feature of this group. 

I'm going to be posting on FB and tweeting a little about my campaign but I don't want to be too much of a pest. Any idea how much nominating goes on by people who browse KS without being pointed in that direction? I read a KS history where the author did some promoting in the first few days then let things happen naturally after that. She ended up getting offered the contract without promoting after the first week or ten days.

Good luck to all of you authors with books already being nominated.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Dingo said:


> Hello. This topic has a lot of information in it. Thanks to those of you who add all these helpful ideas.
> 
> My KS campaign starts tomorrow. What sort of information is allowed to be posted here to let everyone know? The campaign link? The cover?
> 
> I've just nominated books from the list posted here. That's a really helpful feature of this group.
> 
> I'm going to be posting on FB and tweeting a little about my campaign but I don't want to be too much of a pest. Any idea how much nominating goes on by people who browse KS without being pointed in that direction? I read a KS history where the author did some promoting in the first few days then let things happen naturally after that. She ended up getting offered the contract without promoting after the first week or ten days.
> 
> Good luck to all of you authors with books already being nominated.


Got the top ones. Good luck everyone!


----------



## AaronFrale

Dingo said:


> My KS campaign starts tomorrow. What sort of information is allowed to be posted here to let everyone know? The campaign link? The cover?


Welcome! Post the link here and Steve will get ya covered. Posting the cover is fine but most only do when looking for feedback.

As far as promoting. Do as much or a little as you want. I personally think more is better because if selected, I got a larger pool of potential readers than if I'd done nothing. I personally don't pay for KS ads, but this time I made the exception because I wanted to try Authorshout, because the cost was negligible and the service excellent (though had I been promoting another non-KS book that month I would have used the money for that instead).

As far as % scouters versus people you bring in. It's different for each author, but they will show you that metric on your stats. For me, it's about 50/50. And as far as people discovering you. Yes, it can happen. How much people discover you depends on several factors. Your blurb, cover art, and excerpt. If they rock and/or roll, then you should get folks nominating you that you didn't tell personally. If they need tweaks (like cover art that needs work, or excerpt that needs an editor, for example. It's best to hold off on KS until that's taken care of).

The key to remember is that it's all relative, if you are up against a manuscript that looks as if a cat feel asleep on the keyboard, then you'll do great just by staying awake at the keyboard. If you are up against folks who hired a professional editor, a killer cover artist, and have been rewriting their blurb and tagline for months, then it's going to take a little more promoting effort.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> On Sunday, March 12, I did a book talk at the local historical society. I had the opportunity to promote my Kindlescout campaign to a live audience. It was fun and I got a few nominations out of it. Plus I sold a bunch of print editions of my two previous novels. I shared the program with an oil painting of a cow named "Dolly Dimples", a hundred year old "bisque" doll from Germany and an antique wooden wheelchair. I was on last. The local cable station broadcast this exciting event. Here's the link if anyone wants to be bored to death or have a good laugh or both.
> 
> http://www.eastoncat.org/file/easton-historical-society-presents-0


That is really cool! Congratulations and hopefully it turns into results!


----------



## Louise Cole

Alysson that does sound wonderful!


----------



## ritastradling

J.G. McKenney said:


> I've been working on my dreaded tag line and blurb and was hoping to get some feedback, as I put together my Kindle Scout submission. A spin on the legend of King Arthur, THE BOOK KNIGHTS is a YA fantasy with crossover appeal. Here's what I've come up with:
> 
> Tag Line
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword.
> 
> Blurb
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. It is there she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Arti's quest has begun&#8230;
> 
> I have an artist working on the cover, and I hope it's as impressive as what I've been seeing here.


I absolutely love the concept of the book and the blurb. But, to be 100% honest, I'd scrap the tag line. Others said they love your tag line I see, so it's just one person's opinion... but, I wouldn't have read to the blurb if I first read that tagline because it's a rather overused saying in my opinion (whereas the blurb 100% captured me and I'd be all about the book). I think you need something stronger. I'd go with making a strong word juxtaposition, like "Arti's lives to read, but the sentence for reading in [location] is death" ... obviously you could do way better than that, but what I mean to say is you're trying to punch the reader in the face (with interest). The blurb is for the slow reeling in and hooking them.


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> This is the final cover. A shame he's had to darken it but it's still strong and I was thinking along the same lines as Rita. I had to ask him four times to use the font I asked for. It's maybe a little more broody now.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/L4Hh3q
> 
> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong that I can't get these images t embed. I've tried ti from facebook and flicker and followed eight different guides. Grrrr.


Love it! Well, I love them both but this one definitely matches the first book.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

J.G. McKenney said:


> I've been working on my dreaded tag line and blurb and was hoping to get some feedback, as I put together my Kindle Scout submission. A spin on the legend of King Arthur, THE BOOK KNIGHTS is a YA fantasy with crossover appeal. Here's what I've come up with:
> 
> Tag Line
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword.
> 
> Blurb
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. It is there she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future. Arti's quest has begun&#8230;
> 
> I have an artist working on the cover, and I hope it's as impressive as what I've been seeing here.


Think about these revisions for the first two sentences:
When Morgan Fay condemns her parents to death for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. The sadistic police captain Mordred is hunting her and she escapes to the Isle of Avalon... (You have 2 passive sentences right at the beginning. I hate writing blurbs and tag lines. I think novelists have difficulty condensing their ideas. That's why they write novels. Your book S\sounds like a book I'd read. I'll be watching for it on Kindlescouts. Good Luck.)
Also, regarding your tag line: My sister has her own successful business and she told me that the first word should be electric, like a hashtag someone would click on. Maybe start with something more dramatic like the word "fugitive". I don't know, just an idea. I struggle with this stuff.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

ritastradling said:


> I absolutely love the concept of the book and the blurb. But, to be 100% honest, I'd scrap the tag line. Others said they love your tag line I see, so it's just one person's opinion... but, I wouldn't have read to the blurb if I first read that tagline because it's a rather overused saying in my opinion (whereas the blurb 100% captured me and I'd be all about the book). I think you need something stronger. I'd go with making a strong word juxtaposition, like "Arti's lives to read, but the sentence for reading in [location] is death" ... obviously you could do way better than that, but what I mean to say is you're trying to punch the reader in the face (with interest). The blurb is for the slow reeling in and hooking them.


Thanks for your feedback, Rita. I'm a bit surprised that you believe the tag line is overused; I haven't come across that particular phrasing. "The pen is mightier than the sword" is a well known adage, but I think my wording differs enough from that. The tag line is the first two parts of the Knight's Oath in the story: The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. The ink is my blood. I couldn't fit in the last sentence (too many characters!), but I think it still works with just the two parts. Since I'm getting mostly positive feedback on it, I think I'll keep it. It will also go well with the book cover that features Excalibri, one of the great pens of antiquity that Arti must wield to write the future. It looks like a miniature sword.

I'm glad you like the blurb and the concept. That's encouraging.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Think about these revisions for the first two sentences:
> When Morgan Fay condemns her parents to death for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. The sadistic police captain Mordred is hunting her and she escapes to the Isle of Avalon... (You have 2 passive sentences right at the beginning. I hate writing blurbs and tag lines. I think novelists have difficulty condensing their ideas. That's why they write novels. Your book S\sounds like a book I'd read. I'll be watching for it on Kindlescouts. Good Luck.)
> Also, regarding your tag line: My sister has her own successful business and she told me that the first word should be electric, like a hashtag someone would click on. Maybe start with something more dramatic like the word "fugitive". I don't know, just an idea. I struggle with this stuff.


Thanks for your help, Alyson. I agree, condensing the content of a novel to this extent is ridiculous. You often end up sacrificing meaning for style. As I said to Rita, I think the tag line accomplishes the goal of establishing what kind of book I've written, and it seems to be attractive to most. As long as it sounds like a book you'd read, I've accomplished my goal. I hope most readers checking it out will have the same reaction.  I'm just going to try and see if I can fit in the "an Arthurian tale like no other" part at the end of the blurb. I think that would help it.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I'm quite surprised by the short character length KindleScout uses for blurbs. (And that's as both a writer and a reader.) It requires blurbs that are shorter than the standard blurb you see on a published book, and I often find when I'm browsing KindleScout that I'll click on a book and then be disappointed that there isn't more to the blurb as what is there doesn't give me enough of a sense of the book. I'm not really sure what their motivation is for making it so short.


----------



## C L Salaski

I nominated Wyrd House on Kindle Scout. Was disappointed that the book didn't get selected. I didn't realize TeaTime of the Living Dead was also your book, Julianne. I'll have to read your excerpt this weekend.



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks so much! I'm lucky I had four books finished already when I discovered KS. And I'm lucky I discovered KS when I decided to start self-publishing.
> 
> Teatime of the Living Dead is approved and ready to roll out on the 17th. I kinda can't believe I'm doing this again for the third time in a row. Glutton for punishment!
> 
> Wyrd House is already available on Kindle, but I'm not going to hit that notify button until the paperback is ready to go, and the two pages get linked on Amazon. I also added the thumbnail for Teatime in my sig if you want to take a peek. I am ridiculously happy with that cover.


----------



## Kody Boye

How does the notification feature work? Does it segue you into KDP from Kindle Scout if they don't select you, thus eliminating the process of having to contact Amazon about notification, or...?


----------



## C L Salaski

Just started reading your Kindle Scout Guide, Lincoln. Thanks for sharing all this great information with us! "Raven's Peak" looks very interesting. It's now on my Amazon wishlist.



lincolnjcole said:


> Got the top ones. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kody Boye

MelanieCellier said:


> I'm not really sure what their motivation is for making it so short.


They want bite-sized blurbs for marketing purposes. A friend of mine (who works in advertising) says that all blurbs should be under 150 words. She explained that the shorter and more concise, the better. You have a short amount of time to catch people's attention and an even shorter amount of time to hold it.

I suppose it's just the evolution of marketing.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Discovering this venue would have been a smart move to make before launching a campaign, but I've also come to the realization that nomination for a contract seems to be up to the editors.  The Raindrop Institute has done better than I expected, but planned marketing seems to help. Now I'm watching books come to the end of the campaign, and I've finding that to be as confusing as what makes a book stay in H/T. The site is somewhat addictive. (smile)


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Kody Boye said:


> They want bite-sized blurbs for marketing purposes. A friend of mine (who works in advertising) says that all blurbs should be under 150 words. She explained that the shorter and more concise, the better. You have a short amount of time to catch people's attention and an even shorter amount of time to hold it.
> 
> I suppose it's just the evolution of marketing.


And yet a quick browse of the top books on Amazon suggests that the standard is closer to 1000 characters (including spaces). To my mind, the cover/title/tagline should fulfill the attention grabbing role. Plenty of people buy/borrow/nominate books based on those factors alone. I suspect that those who stop to read a blurb at all probably want something a bit longer and more complete. (At least I know I do!)

ETA: Rereading your reply, I see that you said 150 *words* not 150 characters (my mind was a bit blown by the idea of 150 characters - 150 words seems much more reasonable ). For reference, the main part of the blurb of my first book (discounting the series info at the end) is 139 words - and this comes out to around 800 characters including spaces. KindleScout's 500 characters comes out to more like 90 words. That's not very many!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Thanks again to those who've been offering opinions on my tag line and blurb WIP. I've seriously considered all the opinions and come up with four tag line-blurb combinations. If you have a moment, let me know which combination you prefer. I have a favorite, so I'm hoping you'll confirm my choice. The numbers represent the amount of characters (including spaces) in each tag/blurb. 

1.
The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)

When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. Arti’s quest has begun… (461)

2.
An Arthurian tale like no other. (32)

When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. Arti’s quest has begun… (461)

3.
The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)

When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon. There she meets a librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. But there's a problem: Morgan Fay has it! THE BOOK KNIGHTS, an Arthurian tale like no other. (500)

4.
The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)

When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon. There she meets a librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, a book in Morgan Fay's possession with the power to change the future. Can Arti steal it in time to save her parents? THE BOOK KNIGHTS is an Arthurian tale like no other. (49


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Hallelujah, Friday - and Happy St. Patrick's Day to the bunch of you. May the nominations ride to meet you, the hot and trendings roar to greet you and may you have nothing but Scout Success the whole 45 days long!


Luck o the Irish to you too, Steve!

And I totally forgot to post the link to my new campaign. Please add me!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MLWC0QKJTNZG


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> This is the final cover. A shame he's had to darken it but it's still strong and I was thinking along the same lines as Rita. I had to ask him four times to use the font I asked for. It's maybe a little more broody now.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/L4Hh3q
> 
> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong that I can't get these images t embed. I've tried ti from facebook and flicker and followed eight different guides. Grrrr.


I like the new and improved! Text is more tied to the first book, and the series title is nice and clear now.


----------



## RWhite7699

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Luck o the Irish to you too, Steve!
> 
> And I totally forgot to post the link to my new campaign. Please add me!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MLWC0QKJTNZG


Looks good, Julianne. Good luck with it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RWhite7699 said:


> Looks good, Julianne. Good luck with it.


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kody Boye said:


> How does the notification feature work? Does it segue you into KDP from Kindle Scout if they don't select you, thus eliminating the process of having to contact Amazon about notification, or...?


When one gets news that one has not been selected, on your campaign page there will be a button you click to notify those that voted for you that the book has been published. So, after you publish it yourself, and it shows up on Amazon, you click that button, plug in the ASIN or Web address of the amazon page for your book, and KS sends everyone an email notice that the book is available with the link.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks again to those who've been offering opinions on my tag line and blurb WIP. I've seriously considered all the opinions and come up with four tag line-blurb combinations. If you have a moment, let me know which combination you prefer. I have a favorite, so I'm hoping you'll confirm my choice. The numbers represent the amount of characters (including spaces) in each tag/blurb.
> 
> 1.
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. Arti's quest has begun&#8230; (461)
> 
> 2.
> An Arthurian tale like no other. (32)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. Arti's quest has begun&#8230; (461)
> 
> 3.
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon. There she meets a librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. But there's a problem: Morgan Fay has it! THE BOOK KNIGHTS, an Arthurian tale like no other. (500)
> 
> 4.
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon. There she meets a librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, a book in Morgan Fay's possession with the power to change the future. Can Arti steal it in time to save her parents? THE BOOK KNIGHTS is an Arthurian tale like no other. (49


Hmmm, I think I'd have to go with option 2. Unless your cover specifies that it's an arthurian retelling. Because I think that in this case, being a retelling is one of the main draws of the book and this doesn't come out anywhere else. So an informative rather than clever blurb is probably worthwhile. But I could definitely be wrong!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

MelanieCellier said:


> Hmmm, I think I'd have to go with option 2. Unless your cover specifies that it's an arthurian retelling. Because I think that in this case, being a retelling is one of the main draws of the book and this doesn't come out anywhere else. So an informative rather than clever blurb is probably worthwhile. But I could definitely be wrong!


Thanks, Melanie. When you say "being a retelling is one of the main draws of the book and this doesn't come out anywhere else," are you just referring to the tag lines? Blurbs 3 and 4 end by informing the reader that the book is an Arthurian retelling. I definitely wanted to include this in the description because I feel it's a selling point.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


I like #2. Good luck.


----------



## ritastradling

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks for your feedback, Rita. I'm a bit surprised that you believe the tag line is overused; I haven't come across that particular phrasing. "The pen is mightier than the sword" is a well known adage, but I think my wording differs enough from that. The tag line is the first two parts of the Knight's Oath in the story: The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. The ink is my blood. I couldn't fit in the last sentence (too many characters!), but I think it still works with just the two parts. Since I'm getting mostly positive feedback on it, I think I'll keep it. It will also go well with the book cover that features Excalibri, one of the great pens of antiquity that Arti must wield to write the future. It looks like a miniature sword.
> 
> I'm glad you like the blurb and the concept. That's encouraging.


You're welcome. Please don't be offended, I really was just giving my honest opinion in what I hope was a constructive way. Leave or take my advice, it's just one person's opinion.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks, Melanie. When you say "being a retelling is one of the main draws of the book and this doesn't come out anywhere else," are you just referring to the tag lines? Blurbs 3 and 4 end by informing the reader that the book is an Arthurian retelling. I definitely wanted to include this in the description because I feel it's a selling point.


Sorry, I should have explained myself better! I meant that when people are browsing through the carousels on the KindleScout home page, they're making their decision on whether or not to click on a book based on the cover, title and tagline (and possibly the first couple of lines of the blurb if they hover over the cover). So I thought it was worth having the retelling aspect appear somewhere in the cover, title or tagline. I figure only someone who's already interested will read all the way through to the end of the blurb.


----------



## ritastradling

I just found out that Kindle Press can give you 48 hours notice before changing your cover... I'm a little sad and worried about this because one of my favorite things about Kindle Press is you get to pick your own cover.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

ritastradling said:


> I just found out that Kindle Press can give you 48 hours notice before changing your cover... I'm a little sad and worried about this because one of my favorite things about Kindle Press is you get to pick your own cover.


Have they actually done it before, do you know?


----------



## ritastradling

MelanieCellier said:


> Have they actually done it before, do you know?


To at least two authors. The new covers were very nice, though. I wish they'd be more transparent about these things.


----------



## Anthelid

Does anyone know if Kindle Scout reads the manuscripts before it approves them for a campaign?  They claim they do yet they can approve your submission in just one day. That's awfully fast. Does Kindle Scout maybe skim the first chapter or page?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

ritastradling said:


> To at least two authors. The new covers were very nice, though. I wish they'd be more transparent about these things.


Ouch, that would hurt if you loved your cover. Were the authors upset? I guess we're not supposed to get emotionally attached to our covers, though, right? Business decisions and all that 

PS I really like your cover - I wouldn't have thought they would change it unless it was really off genre, which it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## ritastradling

Anthelid said:


> Does anyone know if Kindle Scout reads the manuscripts before it approves them for a campaign? They claim they do yet they can approve your submission in just one day. That's awfully fast. Does Kindle Scout maybe skim the first chapter or page?


I'm pretty sure they do... they do have it for the 30 days prior, too.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Saturday. One day off and then I go back to work for a night shift tomorrow.

Let's get this list out first.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
2 days left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
2 days left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
2 days left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
6 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
7 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
7 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
9 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
12 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
12 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
12 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
13 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
13 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
15 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
19 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
19 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
20 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
20 days left  Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer
22 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
27 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
28 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks again to those who've been offering opinions on my tag line and blurb WIP. I've seriously considered all the opinions and come up with four tag line-blurb combinations. If you have a moment, let me know which combination you prefer. I have a favorite, so I'm hoping you'll confirm my choice. The numbers represent the amount of characters (including spaces) in each tag/blurb.
> 
> 1.
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. Arti's quest has begun&#8230; (461)
> 
> 2.
> An Arthurian tale like no other. (32)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. Arti's quest has begun&#8230; (461)
> 
> 3.
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a wanted fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon. There she meets a librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book with the power to change the future and save her family. But there's a problem: Morgan Fay has it! THE BOOK KNIGHTS, an Arthurian tale like no other. (500)
> 
> 4.
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon. There she meets a librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, a book in Morgan Fay's possession with the power to change the future. Can Arti steal it in time to save her parents? THE BOOK KNIGHTS is an Arthurian tale like no other. (49


I'd say number three because you raise the stakes yet again which is good. The only comment I'd make is beware of tautology or almost-tautology. Fugitives are on the run or in hiding which implies someone is looking for them. if no one was after them why would they be a fugitive. This kind of thing immediately puts me off a writer personally because it suggests the writing in the book won't be tight.


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Julianne and Rita - I'm glad you think the final cover is more in keeping with the series overall. I struggled a little communicating with the artist because he's Spanish or South American perhaps (not sure) and I suspect we were working through google translate which is really tough when you are specifying fonts and colours codes. But we got there in the end.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Louise Cole said:


> I'd say number three because you raise the stakes yet again which is good. The only comment I'd make is beware of tautology or almost-tautology. Fugitives are on the run or in hiding which implies someone is looking for them. if no one was after them why would they be a fugitive. This kind of thing immediately puts me off a writer personally because it suggests the writing in the book won't be tight.


Thanks, Louise, I was leaning toward #3. With regard to the "fugitive" issue, I understand your point but I wanted to make it clear that Mordred is the one hunting her, and what makes him dangerous. I've been debating taking out the word "wanted" before "fugitive" because it's redundant. I welcome your thoughts.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

ritastradling said:


> You're welcome. Please don't be offended, I really was just giving my honest opinion in what I hope was a constructive way. Leave or take my advice, it's just one person's opinion.


No offence taken, your perspective was very helpful. If there's one thing I've learned in years of querying and submissions, it's that other writers' opinions matter. It's easy to convince yourself that something works when it doesn't.


----------



## Louise Cole

JG McKenny I'd take out wanted because it is redundant and we are told that Mordred is hunting her.


----------



## Louise Cole

Does anyone ever get decisions from KP at weekends or is it only weekdays? In which case I'll shall turn off my email for 40 hours.


----------



## ritastradling

J.G. McKenney said:


> No offence taken, your perspective was very helpful. If there's one thing I've learned in years of querying and submissions, it's that other writers' opinions matter. It's easy to convince yourself that something works when it doesn't.


Ok good 



Louise Cole said:


> Thanks Julianne and Rita - I'm glad you think the final cover is more in keeping with the series overall. I struggled a little communicating with the artist because he's Spanish or South American perhaps (not sure) and I suspect we were working through google translate which is really tough when you are specifying fonts and colours codes. But we got there in the end.


I feel you!! It sucks when you can't communicate well with your cover designer :-( I once ended up with a hundred and something dollar cover I couldn't use.


----------



## Louise Cole

I've just heard from a KP published friend that her cover was changed overnight with no warning so she's had to redo all her marketing material really fast, Rita. looks like they've revamped a bunch of them as part of this marketing campaign. I know it frustrates the control freak in us but at least it proves they are investing in the books. And they have made her thriller cover much more commercial I think.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> How does the notification feature work? Does it segue you into KDP from Kindle Scout if they don't select you, thus eliminating the process of having to contact Amazon about notification, or...?


Pardon me if someone already answered, but I didn't see a response. (The thread is moving really fast these days!)

All the notification features does is notify your nominators when you tell Amazon you've posted the book. KDP works as usual (no automatic segue). The only way to do that would be to to port your Scout submission over, and a lot of people give the manuscript one more editing pass before self pubbing, so such a feature wouldn't work for everybody.


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> I've just heard from a KP published friend that her cover was changed overnight with no warning so she's had to redo all her marketing material really fast, Rita. looks like they've revamped a bunch of them as part of this marketing campaign. I know it frustrates the control freak in us but at least it proves they are investing in the books. And they have made her thriller cover much more commercial I think.


That's a good point, and the new covers I've seen are lovely.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Wow.  Getting into H&T is tough right now.  116 page views yesterday, which is pretty good for me, and not one hour in H&T.  So disappointing.


----------



## Matthew Speak

ritastradling said:


> I just found out that Kindle Press can give you 48 hours notice before changing your cover... I'm a little sad and worried about this because one of my favorite things about Kindle Press is you get to pick your own cover.


Yeah, the new covers are actually really nice, so at least the people at KP know what they're doing. I'd be fine with whatever they want, so long as the new cover is better...or at least more marketable.


----------



## Knox

Hi guys!
Okay, I'm doing it- getting my submission set up to enter. And I just have a quick question for the group: Is there any particular formatting for the manuscript? Like, did you leave in a title page, or remove it? Do they change all fonts to the same? 

Thanks, and see you all on the board!


----------



## D. L.

Knox said:


> Hi guys!
> Okay, I'm doing it- getting my submission set up to enter. And I just have a quick question for the group: Is there any particular formatting for the manuscript? Like, did you leave in a title page, or remove it? Do they change all fonts to the same?
> 
> Thanks, and see you all on the board!


You submit it in ready to publish format. They will change non-supported fonts.


----------



## Louise Cole

Juts make sure to check your manuscript excerpt really carefully. They lop off any title page and they also took off the quote which opens my novel. that didn't matter. However the style sheets I use in Word which render perfectly on Kindle didn't work here. All the formatting gets stripped, so scene breaks disappeared. I had to contact the scout team to put them back in. They give very little information about how your word document should be formatted in order to appear correctly.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Louise Cole said:


> JG McKenny I'd take out wanted because it is redundant and we are told that Mordred is hunting her.


Exactly my thinking. And I'm now considering the Arthurian reference in the tag line. The input I've received here has been very helpful--although I'm probably driving you crazy  Here's what I'm leaning toward:

An Arthurian tale like no other.

When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book in Morgan Fay's possession with the power to change the future. Can Arti steal the book in time to save her family?


----------



## J.G. McKenney

D. L. Barnhart said:


> You submit it in ready to publish format. They will change non-supported fonts.


Need some clarification. Do you mean you submit in the same Word doc format as you would to an agent or publisher, with title page, headers, page numbers, etc.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Matthew Speak said:


> Yeah, the new covers are actually really nice, so at least the people at KP know what they're doing. I'd be fine with whatever they want, so long as the new cover is better...or at least more marketable.


For anyone interested, I've posted a few before and after covers on my blog: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/new-developments-at-kindle-press.html


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Louise Cole said:


> Juts make sure to check your manuscript excerpt really carefully. They lop off any title page and they also took off the quote which opens my novel. that didn't matter. However the style sheets I use in Word which render perfectly on Kindle didn't work here. All the formatting gets stripped, so scene breaks disappeared. I had to contact the scout team to put them back in. They give very little information about how your word document should be formatted in order to appear correctly.


This is worrying. I have scene breaks and hope they don't require a follow-up. And what about page breaks? Do they just remove them and push the chapters together. Do you get a chance to look at how the submission will look ahead of activating the submission, in order to address issues?


----------



## D. L.

J.G. McKenney said:


> Need some clarification. Do you mean you submit in the same Word doc format as you would to an agent or publisher, with title page, headers, page numbers, etc.


Submit just as you would for publishing a Kindle book--not a print book. Kindle books do not have headers, footers, or page numbers, but do have a working table of contents. I submit with all front and back matter. That is not required, but useful if you win. At least include the title page with the submission. And yes, in Word.


----------



## CABarrett

J.G. McKenney said:


> Need some clarification. Do you mean you submit in the same Word doc format as you would to an agent or publisher, with title page, headers, page numbers, etc.


Here's a brief guide to what they expect for Word files going into Kindle Direct Publishing on Amazon's help pages https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A17W8UM0MMSQX6 and I _assume _that's the best way to format submission for Scout (although I welcome any insight from those with more experience, I'm still only preparing to submit).


----------



## D. L.

J.G. McKenney said:



> This is worrying. I have scene breaks. Did you have page breaks in your Word doc? If so, did they just remove them and push the chapters together. Do you get a chance to look at how the submission will look ahead of activating the submission, in order to address issues?


Chapter numbers/titles and scene breaks will remain if they are in supported fonts. If the scene breaks are not marked, just spaces, they may disappear.


----------



## Patricia KC

J.G. McKenney said:


> Need some clarification. Do you mean you submit in the same Word doc format as you would to an agent or publisher, with title page, headers, page numbers, etc.


That's exactly how I first submitted mine. For the campaign sample, they deleted the title page, etc.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Patricia KC said:


> That's exactly how I first submitted mine. For the campaign sample, they deleted the title page, etc.


And it looked fine when you reviewed it on you KS page? You didn't have to make any changes?


----------



## Patricia KC

J.G. McKenney said:


> And it looked fine when you reviewed it on you KS page? You didn't have to make any changes?


The page is still up. If you click "Kindle Scout" in my signature, you can see the sample. It wasn't perfect, but I could live with it.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Patricia KC said:


> The page is still up. If you click "Kindle Scout" in my signature, you can see the sample. It wasn't perfect, but I could live with it.


Checked it out. Looks good--and interesting.


----------



## CynthiaClay

I have a campaign going on right now for my fantasy novel, The Contending. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7PCFF756KFOJ This experience has me waxing between terror and gleeful hope. So far my experience is a little bumpy, and not just in terms of emotions. At first when I would post my nomination need with the link on my FB page, somebody else's cover was posted. Amazon quickly fixed that. Then my stats were frozen for several days, showing zero views when I knew that couldn't be right. I had purchased help in getting the word out, and bitzy stats showed 197 views for one of the days that was frozen, and then when the Kindle Stats page was unfrozen only 80 views were credited of the 197, so that was disappointing and terrifying. However, I really like the program despite these glitches. I have other books self pubbed on Kindle, and one of the Zollocco, at one point was #1 in sf Kindle (when it was free). Getting the Kindle Scout beacon on my past books is something I really appreciate. Please do visit The Contending Scout Campaign.

I'm trying Headtalker for the first time to help get nominations. I need 4 more people to complete my Headtalker support of The Contending: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7PCFF756KFOJ Anybody else try Headtalker? How's it work for you in driving traffic to your Kindle Scout campaign? I'm happy to reciprocate, by the way.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Knox said:


> Hi guys!
> Okay, I'm doing it- getting my submission set up to enter. And I just have a quick question for the group: Is there any particular formatting for the manuscript? Like, did you leave in a title page, or remove it? Do they change all fonts to the same?
> 
> Thanks, and see you all on the board!


They will format. Don't do anything too creative because it will get lost in translation and could actually end up being a negative. Make your format simple and easy and they will make it look how they want on the page.


----------



## Louise Cole

When we publish to KDP we use a very simple straight forward word-based style sheet. It renders fine on Kindle without any html. But we don't use marked dividers for scene breaks, it's all built into the style sheet. So although that's exactly how I would send something to my agent - a nice clean documented with simple styles - it didn't work for Scout. I suspect you are best off sending a word document that has page breaks for chapters and a physical division mark for scene breaks.


----------



## CynthiaClay

Carrie Rubin said:


> Thank you!


Congratulations! One thing I like about Kindle Scout is finding out about books to read!


----------



## CynthiaClay

Kristy Tate said:


> A month ago I enrolled my book Witch Ways in the kindle scout program. You can read about that here: http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2015/05/curious-about-kindle-scout-program.html
> 
> I pretty much hate promoting my books and I knew that to be successful in the program, promoting would need to happen. This is what I did:
> 
> Wow, do you ever hire out as a promotor?


----------



## Goldpencil

how's everyone doing


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Louise Cole said:


> When we publish to KDP we use a very simple straight forward word-based style sheet. It renders fine on Kindle without any html. But we don't use marked dividers for scene breaks, it's all built into the style sheet. So although that's exactly how I would send something to my agent - a nice clean documented with simple styles - it didn't work for Scout. I suspect you are best off sending a word document that has page breaks for chapters and a physical division mark for scene breaks.


Thanks. Just cleaned up the MS as per your advice.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Matthew Speak said:



> Yeah, the new covers are actually really nice, so at least the people at KP know what they're doing. I'd be fine with whatever they want, so long as the new cover is better...or at least more marketable.


THIS!!!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Lexi Revellian said:


> For anyone interested, I've posted a few before and after covers on my blog: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/new-developments-at-kindle-press.html


Thanks for posting the link Lexi, I was going to ask someone which books so I could check them out.

I agree with those who've said that it seems like a positive thing to see them making this investment/improvement in their books. Could cause issues if you've published other books (either before or after) in a series and have series branded them. Hopefully they would take that into consideration.


----------



## JasonTanamor

Hi,

I'm very new to this community. I have a Kindle Scout campaign going and am looking for nominations. The link is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GTLRXND1SU5Z

It's a mystery similar to GONE GIRL.

Kindle Scout does not allow very much room for synopsis so here is the full:

Rory Richards is self-absorbed and suicidal.

Over the last year, he has lost his job, has attempted suicide multiple times, and has gotten his relationship to the point where it is heading for divorce. Fed up with everything, Rory has accepted his fate.

When he wakes up from a failed suicide attempt, he learns that his wife, Maggie, has disappeared without a trace. Her car is found abandoned on the highway, miles away from home. Her purse and her cell phone are discovered in the trunk. There is no sign of Maggie.

All Rory can remember about the previous night is that the two had the fight of a lifetime. The dispute causes him to storm out of the house and steal prescription pills from his neighbors in an attempt to overdose.

After that, everything is a blur.

Maggie's sudden disappearance becomes a mystery.

Was she kidnapped? Did she disappear on purpose?

To avoid coming across as insensitive, Rory plays the part of loving husband and attempts to find his wife. He gives an emotional plea on television, reaches out to the Missing Persons Network, and even hires a private investigator to gather information.

All of these actions are to show police that he is actively searching. Deep down, though, he just doesn't care anymore. But, does Rory's lack of affection mean that he is responsible for Maggie's disappearance? Or will he serve as the unlikely hero who finds her?

What happened the night she disappeared?

Thank you for nominating.

Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## Knox

Great, thanks for the input everybody! Leaving title page, removing extras. Nothing fancy.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

HI!

I just wanted to introduce myself and say hello.  I've been reading this thread off and on for a while, gleaning important and helpful information.  Everyone seems so friendly.  I'm preparing to submit my first YA novel to KS.  I'm nervous because I have no following for this genre.  I've self-published 5 books in romance under a pen name, which are doing fairly well.  But I have to admit that I've put a lot more effort into this YA story.  I already have a cover and the manuscript has been edited, I'm just waiting on formatting.  In the mean time I keep playing around with my one-liner and blurb.


----------



## AaronFrale

Welcome Tiffany!

Don't worry about a following. It'll come with time, and KS makes the decision at the end of the day. I also don't think it would hurt to tell your following of your other stuff about this. You may have fans of both YA and romance. If you want to keep the pen name a mystery, then maybe say a "student, friend, or something" of mine needs your help. And if it really won't work to blend followings, don't worry about starting at zero. Every writer had to start with no following at some point.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


----------



## Kody Boye

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


I just backed it for ya!


----------



## Steve Vernon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


I've got you covered, Julianne. 

************



CynthiaClay said:


> I have a campaign going on right now for my fantasy novel, The Contending. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7PCFF756KFOJ This experience has me waxing between terror and gleeful hope. So far my experience is a little bumpy, and not just in terms of emotions. At first when I would post my nomination need with the link on my FB page, somebody else's cover was posted. Amazon quickly fixed that. Then my stats were frozen for several days, showing zero views when I knew that couldn't be right. I had purchased help in getting the word out, and bitzy stats showed 197 views for one of the days that was frozen, and then when the Kindle Stats page was unfrozen only 80 views were credited of the 197, so that was disappointing and terrifying. However, I really like the program despite these glitches. I have other books self pubbed on Kindle, and one of the Zollocco, at one point was #1 in sf Kindle (when it was free). Getting the Kindle Scout beacon on my past books is something I really appreciate. Please do visit The Contending Scout Campaign.
> 
> I'm trying Headtalker for the first time to help get nominations. I need 4 more people to complete my Headtalker support of The Contending: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7PCFF756KFOJ Anybody else try Headtalker? How's it work for you in driving traffic to your Kindle Scout campaign? I'm happy to reciprocate, by the way.


I'll add THE CONTENDING to the list, Cynthia.

I also backed your Headtalker - but you forgot to post a link to it in your original comment. Both of the links you posted lead right to the Kindle Scout page and NOT the Headtalker.

The Headtalker link should be THIS!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/new-fantasy-the-contending/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Sunday and I've got an evening shift ahead of me.

Let's get this list out first.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
1 day left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
1 day left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
1 day left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
5 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
6 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
6 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
8 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
11 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
11 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
11 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
12 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
12 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
14 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
18 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
18 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
18 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
19 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
19 days left  Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer
21 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
26 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
27 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

Just backed your headtalker Julianne.
Good luck all.

I did wonder about the covers...will KP give those authors the artwork to redo the print version?


----------



## Jada Ryker

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks again to those who've been offering opinions on my tag line and blurb WIP. I've seriously considered all the opinions and come up with four tag line-blurb combinations. If you have a moment, let me know which combination you prefer. I have a favorite, so I'm hoping you'll confirm my choice. The numbers represent the amount of characters (including spaces) in each tag/blurb.
> 
> 4.
> The book is my shield. The pen is my sword. (43)
> 
> When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon. There she meets a librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, a book in Morgan Fay's possession with the power to change the future. Can Arti steal it in time to save her parents? THE BOOK KNIGHTS is an Arthurian tale like no other. (49


Late to the party and in the minority - but I like #4. That bit of inadvertent verse will help me on the treadmill


----------



## Jada Ryker

JPDavid said:


> You may remember Mind Game, my recent Kindle Scout entry. I'm preparing to release it using KDP and would appreciate some quick feedback on my cover. The first two are drafts from my cover designer, and the third one is as submitted to Kindle Scout. Mind Game is a suspense novel.
> Thanks!
> JP
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


I love the second one! I'm looking forward to reading it


----------



## Jada Ryker

Lexi Revellian said:


> For anyone interested, I've posted a few before and after covers on my blog: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/new-developments-at-kindle-press.html


Thanks, Lexi, for including mine  I admit, I wasn't feeling the love at first. But Hubs loves the new one, and I had some good feedback on it from another group. The kicker...Steve Vernon said: "It reminds me of one of those sleazy old Dell paperbacks." I'm convinced.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


Done!


----------



## Jada Ryker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


Supported


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> I also backed your Headtalker - but you forgot to post a link to it in your original comment. Both of the links you posted lead right to the Kindle Scout page and NOT the Headtalker.
> 
> The Headtalker link should be THIS!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/new-fantasy-the-contending/


Cynthia, I supported


----------



## Used To Be BH

CynthiaClay said:


> I have a campaign going on right now for my fantasy novel, The Contending. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7PCFF756KFOJ This experience has me waxing between terror and gleeful hope. So far my experience is a little bumpy, and not just in terms of emotions. At first when I would post my nomination need with the link on my FB page, somebody else's cover was posted. Amazon quickly fixed that. Then my stats were frozen for several days, showing zero views when I knew that couldn't be right. I had purchased help in getting the word out, and bitzy stats showed 197 views for one of the days that was frozen, and then when the Kindle Stats page was unfrozen only 80 views were credited of the 197, so that was disappointing and terrifying. However, I really like the program despite these glitches. I have other books self pubbed on Kindle, and one of the Zollocco, at one point was #1 in sf Kindle (when it was free). Getting the Kindle Scout beacon on my past books is something I really appreciate. Please do visit The Contending Scout Campaign.
> 
> I'm trying Headtalker for the first time to help get nominations. I need 4 more people to complete my Headtalker support of The Contending: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7PCFF756KFOJ Anybody else try Headtalker? How's it work for you in driving traffic to your Kindle Scout campaign? I'm happy to reciprocate, by the way.


I supported your Headtalker.

The first Scout campaign is going to be nerve-wracking, no matter what you do. However, it doesn't have to be "disappointing and terrifying." On the specific point you were worried about, different companies count views in different ways. For instance, the stats for my WordPress blog show up in WordPress itself quite differently from the way they show up in Google Analytics. Usually, when an ad claims to generate X number of views, but the place to which people click shows a different number, that's caused by different definitions of view.

Also, keep in mind that, while raising awareness of your campaign can help your eventual launch (through Kindle Press or on your own), the campaign stats do not determine who gets selected. If the editors really like your manuscript, it won't matter if you had 50 views or 50,000. Also, I suspect nominations are more important than views, and we never get direct stats on nominations, though how long the book is in hot and trending is some indication.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Louise Cole said:


> Just backed your headtalker Julianne.
> Good luck all.
> 
> I did wonder about the covers...will KP give those authors the artwork to redo the print version?


Hi, Louise, I emailed KP yesterday and asked about using the new cover on my paperback version, and also asked about aligning the cover art for my self-published sequel. I'll share the answer


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Big thanks and many hugs to everyone who supported my Headtalker!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


Done. Good luck Julianne &#128578;


----------



## Tom Swyers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


Supported!


----------



## C L Salaski

An author from my hometown, Peter Schmotzer, wrote _Wading in Static_ and I had the privilege of reading the entire novel. It is WONDERFUL. I'm an author myself and envy Peter's writing style. It is concise and precise, and this novel is a real page-turner. I've nominated it on Kindle Scout and hope that you will too. I'll be happy to nominate your novel on Kindle Scout if you'll reply to this message so I can view your Kindle Scout campaign. Wishing you all good luck with Amazon's scouting program!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/

Tried many times to insert a photo of the book's cover here on Kboards but could not do so. Can anyone help me solve this puzzle? I read the instructions and that did not help.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Jada Ryker said:


> Thanks, Lexi, for including mine  I admit, I wasn't feeling the love at first. But Hubs loves the new one, and I had some good feedback on it from another group. The kicker...Steve Vernon said: "It reminds me of one of those sleazy old Dell paperbacks." I'm convinced.


I like your new cover, Jada. I posted all the ones I knew about - I guess there will be more to come...


----------



## John Claudio

Hi all. I nominated Hidden in the Dark and Immortal Embrace. Both appear to be fine books with interesting and well-written excerpts. Good luck to all!


----------



## caneman

C L Salaski said:


> An author from my hometown, Peter Schmotzer, wrote _Wading in Static_ and I had the privilege of reading the entire novel. It is WONDERFUL. I'm an author myself and envy Peter's writing style. It is concise and precise, and this novel is a real page-turner. I've nominated it on Kindle Scout and hope that you will too. I'll be happy to nominate your novel on Kindle Scout if you'll reply to this message so I can view your Kindle Scout campaign. Wishing you all good luck with Amazon's scouting program!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/
> 
> Tried many times to insert a photo of the book's cover here on Kboards but could not do so. Can anyone help me solve this puzzle? I read the instructions and that did not help.


Added it to my saved list will nominate it later


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

C L Salaski said:


> An author from my hometown, Peter Schmotzer, wrote _Wading in Static_ and I had the privilege of reading the entire novel. It is WONDERFUL. I'm an author myself and envy Peter's writing style. It is concise and precise, and this novel is a real page-turner. I've nominated it on Kindle Scout and hope that you will too. I'll be happy to nominate your novel on Kindle Scout if you'll reply to this message so I can view your Kindle Scout campaign. Wishing you all good luck with Amazon's scouting program!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/
> 
> Tried many times to insert a photo of the book's cover here on Kboards but could not do so. Can anyone help me solve this puzzle? I read the instructions and that did not help.


I have your friend's book saved for later.


----------



## ritastradling

Would anyone be willing to take a look at the blurb for my next KS book? It's WAY too long and I'm not sure if it's confusing or not. I'm going to post a google docs link. Anyone willing to take a look, please feel free to make comments or edit directly on the file as it's in 'suggestion' mode.

Here's the link:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SpwXJ3fBZzIrznKpzKnDBtGUIpNcUCg4wDSxZbxf4zw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

John Claudio said:


> Hi all. I nominated Hidden in the Dark and Immortal Embrace. Both appear to be fine books with interesting and well-written excerpts. Good luck to all!


Thank you!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody! I've got a Headtalker going for Teatime, and I could use some support!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/


Done. Good luck!


----------



## Kody Boye

I also have a headtalker campaign set up to run on the last day of my book's campaign. If anyone would be willing to pledge some support, I'd really appreciate it.

Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-me-for-kindle-scout/

Thanks to Julianne for giving me a template for what to include in the Headtalker. Hopefully it'll entice people to click on it.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Kody Boye said:


> I also have a headtalker campaign set up to run on the last day of my book's campaign. If anyone would be willing to pledge some support, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-me-for-kindle-scout/
> 
> Thanks to Julianne for giving me a template for what to include in the Headtalker. Hopefully it'll entice people to click on it.


Supported


----------



## Jada Ryker

ritastradling said:


> Would anyone be willing to take a look at the blurb for my next KS book? It's WAY too long and I'm not sure if it's confusing or not. I'm going to post a google docs link. Anyone willing to take a look, please feel free to make comments or edit directly on the file as it's in 'suggestion' mode.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SpwXJ3fBZzIrznKpzKnDBtGUIpNcUCg4wDSxZbxf4zw/edit?usp=sharing


It sounds like an excellent story! I made changes on the site. In case it didn't work, I also sent you a Kboards message.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/hidden-in-the-dark/

Please support my Headtalker campaign. Thanks!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Kody Boye said:


> I also have a headtalker campaign set up to run on the last day of my book's campaign. If anyone would be willing to pledge some support, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-me-for-kindle-scout/
> 
> Thanks to Julianne for giving me a template for what to include in the Headtalker. Hopefully it'll entice people to click on it.


Done. Good luck!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Kody Boye said:


> I also have a headtalker campaign set up to run on the last day of my book's campaign. If anyone would be willing to pledge some support, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-me-for-kindle-scout/
> 
> Thanks to Julianne for giving me a template for what to include in the Headtalker. Hopefully it'll entice people to click on it.


Supported. And if you would please consider Maidenwood, I would be grateful &#128578; JM


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Alyson Larrabee said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/hidden-in-the-dark/
> 
> Please support my Headtalker campaign. Thanks!


Yep &#128578;


----------



## C L Salaski

caneman said:


> Added it to my saved list will nominate it later


Thank you!


----------



## C L Salaski

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I have your friend's book saved for later.


Thank you, Julianne!


----------



## Kody Boye

Jada Ryker said:


> Supported


Thank you!



Alyson Larrabee said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/hidden-in-the-dark/
> 
> Please support my Headtalker campaign. Thanks!


Will support yours now!



J. M. Moreaux said:


> Supported. And if you would please consider Maidenwood, I would be grateful &#128578; JM


Thank you! And of course!


----------



## C L Salaski

Kody Boye said:


> I also have a headtalker campaign set up to run on the last day of my book's campaign. If anyone would be willing to pledge some support, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Link here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-me-for-kindle-scout/
> 
> Thanks to Julianne for giving me a template for what to include in the Headtalker. Hopefully it'll entice people to click on it.


Hey, Kody...I've saved your book WHEN THEY CAME in Kindle Scout. I see it has six more days left. I have two books expiring in five days so your book will get my nomination in five days. Your story is just the kind I love to read. Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Sean Hancock

Hi all,

I'm 15 days into my Kindle Scout campaign. My book has spent most days 'Hot & Trending' although I know (from reading the accounts of others) that's no guarantee of anything.

Called THE FLOODING, my story explores themes and ideas related to reincarnation, altered states of consciousness and parallel dimensions. Here's a link in case anybody wants to take a peek at the sample.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S545CW87E46H

Thanks and best of luck to everyone!

Sean


----------



## Kody Boye

C L Salaski said:


> Hey, Kody...I've saved your book WHEN THEY CAME in Kindle Scout. I see it has six more days left. I have two books expiring in five days so your book will get my nomination in five days. Your story is just the kind I love to read. Wishing you good luck!


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## Dingo

Hi. Thanks for clarifying my questions from two days ago. My book is live in a Kindle Scout campaign. Here's the link -

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1UGE8WM3ARX2R

I hope you all find it interesting.


----------



## ritastradling

Jada Ryker said:


> It sounds like an excellent story! I made changes on the site. In case it didn't work, I also sent you a Kboards message.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ritastradling

Alyson Larrabee said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/hidden-in-the-dark/
> 
> Please support my Headtalker campaign. Thanks!


Nominated!! I think I caught all the headtalker campaigns, but I'll double check.

Alyson-- totally unsolicited advise, so please take it or leave it-- but you can lower your required number of supporters down to as low as 25 and it still means that limitless amounts of people can sign up (I had 40 on my 25 required people campaign). But, your campaign won't go through unless 500 people sign up in a few days.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Sean Hancock said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 15 days into my Kindle Scout campaign. My book has spent most days 'Hot & Trending' although I know (from reading the accounts of others) that's no guarantee of anything.
> 
> Called THE FLOODING, my story explores themes and ideas related to reincarnation, altered states of consciousness and parallel dimensions. Here's a link in case anybody wants to take a peek at the sample.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S545CW87E46H
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Sean


Saved. Wading Through Static too &#128522; JM


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Jada Ryker said:


> Thanks, Lexi, for including mine  I admit, I wasn't feeling the love at first. But Hubs loves the new one, and I had some good feedback on it from another group. The kicker...Steve Vernon said: "It reminds me of one of those sleazy old Dell paperbacks." I'm convinced.


Jada, thank you for blogging about your previous KS experience. Along with Lincoln Cole's book, yours was the most helpful (and entertaining) advice. Just about to wrap up my own campaign, wish I'd found it sooner! But you've both been extremely helpful 
Cheers JM


----------



## Mike Farlow

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, it's Sunday and I've got an evening shift ahead of me.
> 
> Let's get this list out first.
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Samurai's Heart by Walt Mussell
> 1 day left  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
> 1 day left  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
> 1 day left  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
> 5 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 6 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 6 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 8 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 11 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 11 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 11 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 12 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 12 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 14 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 18 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 18 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 18 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
> 19 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 19 days left  Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 21 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 26 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 27 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Nominated:
Samurai's Heart
Hidden In The Dark
The Healer

Wish I had more votes!

Mike


----------



## Louise Cole

Got the top guys and I've just done a bunch of tweets for any books I recognised. It's late now though and I'm tired so I'll do some more tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Jada Ryker

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Jada, thank you for blogging about your previous KS experience. Along with Lincoln Cole's book, yours was the most helpful (and entertaining) advice. Just about to wrap up my own campaign, wish I'd found it sooner! But you've both been extremely helpful
> Cheers JM


I really appreciate it, JM


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Louise Cole said:


> Got the top guys and I've just done a bunch of tweets for any books I recognised. It's late now though and I'm tired so I'll do some more tomorrow. Night all.


Thanks! Sweet dreams.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPDavid

The knowledge, support, and encouragement that people give on this board is incredibly helpful. I experienced it when Mind Game was on Kindle Scout, and again when I asked for input on my three cover drafts. Thank you for your insights and your generosity. 
I'll be asking my designer to use Draft 2, incorporating suggestions from this board.

Draft 2:









Since you were so helpful with my cover, I'm going to ask your indulgence and solicit your input on the draft of my blurb. I have a thick skin, so don't be reluctant to be frank.

_*His last words changed everything&#8230;*_*

On a hot summer day in Tucson, Arizona, Eric Martin, out of work, newly divorced, and seeking meaning in his life, sits down in a small restaurant. It is an unremarkable setting in what had been an unremarkable day, until a stranger named Randall sits across from him. By all outward appearances, Randall is simple, naive, trusting, and limited, but he soon reveals a talent completely at odds with his appearance: he has the remarkable ability to recite detailed information with computer-like accuracy. Randall delights in demonstrating his skill to Eric, then abruptly leaves the restaurant. Moments later he is dead.

Despite eye-witness accounts and the police department's conclusion that Randall is the victim of an accident, Eric is certain that it was a premeditated murder, and he can't shake his belief that it's related to the last words Randall spoke.

Eric, soon accompanied by Zoe Martin, Randall's altruistic social worker, navigate a labyrinth of danger and deception to discover the truth behind Randall's death. Each turn reveals another increasingly unnerving layer, and each layer leads them deeper into irreversible jeopardy. How many people are in imminent danger? How far-reaching is this swath of evil?

Mind Gameis a tautly plotted, action-packed thriller where people are not who they seem to be, motives are shadowy, and the stakes are staggering. It's an all-out sprint where turning the pages can barely keep up with Eric and Zoe's ticking-clock sprint to a breathtaking conclusion.

Thanks again,
JP*


----------



## tanihanes

Mike Farlow said:


> Nominated:
> Samurai's Heart
> Hidden In The Dark
> The Healer
> 
> Wish I had more votes!
> 
> Mike


Top three nominated, will nominate next three tomorrow! Still waiting to hear on mine...


----------



## JPDavid

Top three nominated...will update tomorrow. Best of luck to everyone!
JP


----------



## Mike Farlow

ritastradling said:


> Nominated!! I think I caught all the headtalker campaigns, but I'll double check.
> 
> Alyson-- totally unsolicited advise, so please take it or leave it-- but you can lower your required number of supporters down to as low as 25 and it still means that limitless amounts of people can sign up (I had 40 on my 25 required people campaign). But, your campaign won't go through unless 500 people sign up in a few days.


I'm still new. Can someone give a simple explanation of headtalker? 

Mike


----------



## C L Salaski

Sean Hancock said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 15 days into my Kindle Scout campaign. My book has spent most days 'Hot & Trending' although I know (from reading the accounts of others) that's no guarantee of anything.
> 
> Called THE FLOODING, my story explores themes and ideas related to reincarnation, altered states of consciousness and parallel dimensions. Here's a link in case anybody wants to take a peek at the sample.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S545CW87E46H
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Sean


Hi Sean,

I've got THE FLOODING saved. I will nominate it when I have an opening in six days. I like everything about your book. Great cover and tag line. And a story that's drawn me in.

Good luck!

Cindy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Mike F- I've got a Headtalker 101 post on my blog here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/02/07/headtalker-promos-what-they-are-and-how-they-can-help/

Headtalkers supported! Kody, glad I could be a help!

J. P. David- Not bad, but I think it needs a little tightening up. Simplify and cut some of the unnecessary detail.

Top three nominated! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

C L Salaski said:


> An author from my hometown, Peter Schmotzer, wrote _Wading in Static_ and I had the privilege of reading the entire novel. It is WONDERFUL. I'm an author myself and envy Peter's writing style. It is concise and precise, and this novel is a real page-turner. I've nominated it on Kindle Scout and hope that you will too. I'll be happy to nominate your novel on Kindle Scout if you'll reply to this message so I can view your Kindle Scout campaign. Wishing you all good luck with Amazon's scouting program!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/
> 
> Tried many times to insert a photo of the book's cover here on Kboards but could not do so. Can anyone help me solve this puzzle? I read the instructions and that did not help.


Check out Steve's list for those on the site who are in competition. Nominations appreciated.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I'm looking for a good developmental editor for my next book in The Raindrop Institute series. Anyone have someone they would recommend?


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added The Healer and the Warrior to my noms. Good luck, Bekah.


----------



## Mike Farlow

JoAnn Franklin said:


> I'm looking for a good developmental editor for my next book in The Raindrop Institute series. Anyone have someone they would recommend?


Tammy Salyer at Inspired Ink Editing
She does my work. Popular so you may have to wait for her to get scheduled.

Mike


----------



## AaronFrale

RWhite7699 said:


> I just added The Healer and the Warrior to my noms. Good luck, Bekah.


Ditto.


----------



## Louise Cole

I think I've got all the headtalkers.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. Here in Halifax it snowed all night. It's raining now, but I did not trust the rain to be hard enough to wash the snow so I shoveled the driveway and sidewalk after breakfast.

Let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes
LAST DAY LEFT!  Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark
4 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
5 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
5 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
7 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
10 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
10 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
10 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
11 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
11 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
12 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
13 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
17 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
17 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
17 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
18 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
18 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
20 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
25 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
26 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
27 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Louise Cole

JPDavid said:


> The knowledge, support, and encouragement that people give on this board is incredibly helpful. I experienced it when Mind Game was on Kindle Scout, and again when I asked for input on my three cover drafts. Thank you for your insights and your generosity.
> I'll be asking my designer to use Draft 2, incorporating suggestions from this board.
> 
> Draft 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were so helpful with my cover, I'm going to ask your indulgence and solicit your input on the draft of my blurb. I have a thick skin, so don't be reluctant to be frank.
> 
> _*His last words changed everything&#8230;*_*
> 
> On a hot summer day in Tucson, Arizona, Eric Martin, out of work, newly divorced, and seeking meaning in his life, sits down in a small restaurant. It is an unremarkable setting in what had been an unremarkable day, until a stranger named Randall sits across from him. By all outward appearances, Randall is simple, naive, trusting, and limited, but he soon reveals a talent completely at odds with his appearance: he has the remarkable ability to recite detailed information with computer-like accuracy. Randall delights in demonstrating his skill to Eric, then abruptly leaves the restaurant. Moments later he is dead.
> 
> Despite eye-witness accounts and the police department's conclusion that Randall is the victim of an accident, Eric is certain that it was a premeditated murder, and he can't shake his belief that it's related to the last words Randall spoke.
> 
> Eric, soon accompanied by Zoe Martin, Randall's altruistic social worker, navigate a labyrinth of danger and deception to discover the truth behind Randall's death. Each turn reveals another increasingly unnerving layer, and each layer leads them deeper into irreversible jeopardy. How many people are in imminent danger? How far-reaching is this swath of evil?
> 
> Mind Gameis a tautly plotted, action-packed thriller where people are not who they seem to be, motives are shadowy, and the stakes are staggering. It's an all-out sprint where turning the pages can barely keep up with Eric and Zoe's ticking-clock sprint to a breathtaking conclusion.
> 
> Thanks again,
> JP
> *


*

This would be my take on it.
His last words changed everything�

On a hot summer day in Tucson, Arizona, Eric Martin, out of work, newly divorced, and seeking meaning in his life, sits down in a small restaurant. When a stranger named Randall, simple, naive, trusting, and limited, sits across from him. Eric takes little notice. Until Randall reveals an extraordinary talent: he can recite detailed information with computer-like accuracy. Randall demonstrates his skill to Eric with childlike delight and leaves. 
Moments later he is dead.

His death is accounted an accident but Eric is convinced it was murder. A murder provoked by the last words Randall spoke.

Eric and Zoe Martin, Randall's social worker, navigate a labyrinth of danger and deception to discover the truth behind Randall's death. Each twists and turn leads them into deeper jeopardy and towards the heart of an evil plot which threatens countless victims.
Mind Game is a tautly plotted thriller where the adrenaline's high and the stakes are higher.*


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated The Healer and the Warrior by Bekah Clark.  Already had Immortal Embrace by Michelle Hughes and Hidden in the Dark by Allyson Larrabee in my other two nom slots.

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## lauramg_1406

Still hanging around and nominating  (Thanks to Steve for the list...makes it so much easier to keep track!)

Could I ask a quick favour though? Could you please support my headtalker! Thank you 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-necromancers-prey-release/


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

lauramg_1406 said:


> Still hanging around and nominating  (Thanks to Steve for the list...makes it so much easier to keep track!)
> 
> Could I ask a quick favour though? Could you please support my headtalker! Thank you
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-necromancers-prey-release/


All set! Good luck.


----------



## jcarter

It looks like the email going out to nominators letting them know that Fired and Inflamed is available never got sent. I pressed the little button on Thursday, but it doesn't seem like anyone got the email. The button is gone now and I'm not getting any response from KS when I ask, so I'm just going to say it here. The book is available! (I'm hoping that since I'm posting it here, that weird "oh, what do you know!?!" thing will happen and the email will magically go out today.)

Anyone, if anyone is at all interested, here's the link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XNW7NVW

Good luck to everyone waiting on a campaign or in the midst of a campaign!


----------



## Mike Farlow

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Mike F- I've got a Headtalker 101 post on my blog here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/02/07/headtalker-promos-what-they-are-and-how-they-can-help/
> 
> Headtalkers supported! Kody, glad I could be a help!
> 
> J. P. David- Not bad, but I think it needs a little tightening up. Simplify and cut some of the unnecessary detail.
> 
> Top three nominated! Fingers crossed!


Thanks Julianne!!

Top three nominated

Mike


----------



## sylvia_a

My book finally got to spend a couple of hours in the Hot & Trending section! It felt great, but I could never make it last. 
I know people on twitter and facebook are voting, but the votes are all over the place. My followers are in America and Europe, hence different time zones.

The question is: how do you consolidate your votes? Do you ask people to vote in specific hours?
Or do you just let it happen organically?


----------



## Louise Cole

That depends upon your goals and your personal approach to the whole thing I think. Some of us planned campaigns which keep a rolling list of things to prompt page traffic including:
emails 
fb requests
headtalker
fb ads
scheduled tweets
author shout
cards or flyers for neighbours and family
other social media platforms
etc

Other people just put it up on Scout and let it do its thing. H&T is about marketing your book, not necessarily about being selected. If you have a decent and commercial book and a backlist, for instance, KP may well take you even if you do very little. If you have a decent commercial book and no experience or history with publishing it makes sense to make the most of the opportunity and shows KP that you are willing author. They want books that will sell. An author who does nothing doesn't seem as commercially viable as one who works hard at marketing. 
Either way you give your book the very best chance of success if you use this opportunity to market it. Whether it gets picked up or you self publish, there will be a correlation between how many people see it now and how many you sell or how many reviews you get.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Louise Cole said:


> That depends upon your goals and your personal approach to the whole thing I think. Some of us planned campaigns which keep a rolling list of things to prompt page traffic including:
> emails
> fb requests
> headtalker
> fb ads
> scheduled tweets
> author shout
> cards or flyers for neighbours and family
> other social media platforms
> etc
> 
> Other people just put it up on Scout and let it do its thing. H&T is about marketing your book, not necessarily about being selected. If you have a decent and commercial book and a backlist, for instance, KP may well take you even if you do very little. If you have a decent commercial book and no experience or history with publishing it makes sense to make the most of the opportunity and shows KP that you are willing author. They want books that will sell. An author who does nothing doesn't seem as commercially viable as one who works hard at marketing.
> Either way you give your book the very best chance of success if you use this opportunity to market it. Whether it gets picked up or you self publish, there will be a correlation between how many people see it now and how many you sell or how many reviews you get.


Very sensible, helpful and clear, Louise. I intend to reread this whenever I get too anxious during the infamous "wait" to find out about publication.
Thank you.


----------



## amdonehere

> Quote from: Lexi Revellian on March 18, 2017, 11:07:17 AM
> For anyone interested, I've posted a few before and after covers on my blog: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/new-developments-at-kindle-press.html





MelanieCellier said:


> Thanks for posting the link Lexi, I was going to ask someone which books so I could check them out.
> 
> I agree with those who've said that it seems like a positive thing to see them making this investment/improvement in their books. Could cause issues if you've published other books (either before or after) in a series and have series branded them. Hopefully they would take that into consideration.


I'm late to this convo but I feel conflicted about this. On the one hand, looking at the link Lexi posted, KP seems to do this only for books that really could use a more professionally-designed cover. And like Melanie said, it is reassuring to see that they're willing to invest in their KS books, after the concerns we've recently raised about their level of care they have to promote comparing to their other imprints. But I love my book covers and they are professionally designed. I'd be pretty crushed if I'm told they'd change it. I guess you can still use your own for the paperbacks though, if there's any consolation in that.

I think the new covers they are using are an improvement from the previous ones, except for Michelle Kidd's Timeless Moments. On the one hand I can see why they want to give another cover a try, but like another poster already said, the new one now seems to me to blend in with a sea of other books that are period pieces. The previous one really did stand out among all the other books when shown in Also-Boughts and got my attention, even though I don't know why. I might have looked at it no matter what genre I was browsing for. The new one, I might have easily skipped over unless I was specifically looking for some kind of historical romance. But what do I know. Amazon has all the Big Data about what works for covers, down the color pixels, so my guess is they know what they're doing.

The Zon Gods really don't make it easy for us. Every good thing they offer comes with a price. It's like making a pact with the Devil.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

ritastradling said:


> Nominated!! I think I caught all the headtalker campaigns, but I'll double check.
> 
> Alyson-- totally unsolicited advise, so please take it or leave it-- but you can lower your required number of supporters down to as low as 25 and it still means that limitless amounts of people can sign up (I had 40 on my 25 required people campaign). But, your campaign won't go through unless 500 people sign up in a few days.


Thanks! Solicited and Unsolicited advice is always welcome.
I have a better understanding of Headtalker now, but still don't completely get it. Well, I tried. It's over now.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

jcarter said:


> It looks like the email going out to nominators letting them know that Fired and Inflamed is available never got sent. I pressed the little button on Thursday, but it doesn't seem like anyone got the email. The button is gone now and I'm not getting any response from KS when I ask, so I'm just going to say it here. The book is available! (I'm hoping that since I'm posting it here, that weird "oh, what do you know!?!" thing will happen and the email will magically go out today.)
> 
> Anyone, if anyone is at all interested, here's the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XNW7NVW
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting on a campaign or in the midst of a campaign!


You know, I hit the button for Wyrd House, and I don't think the emails went out. If the folks who nominated it don't get told it's available, that rather cuts down on the usefulness of the Scout program. I'm going to wait a couple more days before I email Amazon. I do seem to remember that it takes longer than you expect for the alert emails to go out.

Laura- got your Headtalker.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sylvia_a said:


> My book finally got to spend a couple of hours in the Hot & Trending section! It felt great, but I could never make it last.
> I know people on twitter and facebook are voting, but the votes are all over the place. My followers are in America and Europe, hence different time zones.
> 
> The question is: how do you consolidate your votes? Do you ask people to vote in specific hours?
> Or do you just let it happen organically?


I don't try to orchestrate when folks vote--I'm not sure I could if I wanted to, lol. H&T is very tough right now, I've never had much trouble getting there at the start of a campaign, but I'm sitting at 0 hours H&T right now. It's disappointing, but if the editors love the book, lack of hours in H&T won't stop them selecting it. Now I just hope they love the book!


----------



## sylvia_a

Louise Cole said:


> That depends upon your goals and your personal approach to the whole thing I think. Some of us planned campaigns which keep a rolling list of things to prompt page traffic including:
> emails
> fb requests
> headtalker
> fb ads
> scheduled tweets
> author shout
> cards or flyers for neighbours and family
> other social media platforms
> etc
> 
> Other people just put it up on Scout and let it do its thing. H&T is about marketing your book, not necessarily about being selected. If you have a decent and commercial book and a backlist, for instance, KP may well take you even if you do very little. If you have a decent commercial book and no experience or history with publishing it makes sense to make the most of the opportunity and shows KP that you are willing author. They want books that will sell. An author who does nothing doesn't seem as commercially viable as one who works hard at marketing.
> Either way you give your book the very best chance of success if you use this opportunity to market it. Whether it gets picked up or you self publish, there will be a correlation between how many people see it now and how many you sell or how many reviews you get.


Thank you, Louise!
Your comment gave me a peace of mind. 
I'll be less anxious from now on.

As they say in one of my favourite Pink Martini songs:
"Que sera, sera
Whatever will be, will be
The future is not ours to see."


----------



## Patricia KC

jcarter said:


> It looks like the email going out to nominators letting them know that Fired and Inflamed is available never got sent. I pressed the little button on Thursday, but it doesn't seem like anyone got the email. The button is gone now and I'm not getting any response from KS when I ask, so I'm just going to say it here. The book is available! (I'm hoping that since I'm posting it here, that weird "oh, what do you know!?!" thing will happen and the email will magically go out today.)
> 
> Anyone, if anyone is at all interested, here's the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XNW7NVW
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting on a campaign or in the midst of a campaign!


Your strategy worked. Got the email this morning.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> I'm late to this convo but I feel conflicted about this. On the one hand, looking at the link Lexi posted, KP seems to do this only for books that really could use a more professionally-designed cover. And like Melanie said, it is reassuring to see that they're willing to invest in their KS books, after the concerns we've recently raised about their level of care they have to promote comparing to their other imprints. But I love my book covers and they are professionally designed. I'd be pretty crushed if I'm told they'd change it. I guess you can still use your own for the paperbacks though, if there's any consolation in that.
> 
> I think the new covers they are using are an improvement from the previous ones, except for Michelle Kidd's Timeless Moments. On the one hand I can see why they want to give another cover a try, but like another poster already said, the new one now seems to me to blend in with a sea of other books that are period pieces. The previous one really did stand out among all the other books when shown in Also-Boughts and got my attention, even though I don't know why. I might have looked at it no matter what genre I was browsing for. The new one, I might have easily skipped over unless I was specifically looking for some kind of historical romance. But what do I know. Amazon has all the Big Data about what works for covers, down the color pixels, so my guess is they know what they're doing.
> 
> The Zon Gods really don't make it easy for us. Every good thing they offer comes with a price. It's like making a pact with the Devil.


I think I missed some posts along the way, but are the cover changes mandatory, or do the editors perhaps suggest a new cover and get buy-in from the author first? I know implementing editorial changes in the manuscript is left up to the author, unlike the way most trads do it.

I love your imagery. Perhaps my next KS submission would be about an author making a deal with the Devil to get his novel published. One would assume Satan could be something to raise those HOT and trending numbers.

Anyway, I would agree that cover decisions are probably data-driven. It would be foolish to have all that data and not use it. However, if taken to extremes, that approach could smother innovation. A lot of things that are popular today were not at one time. Then an author did something new, and did it well, and suddenly a new trend was born...


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think I missed some posts along the way, but are the cover changes mandatory, or do the editors perhaps suggest a new cover and get buy-in from the author first? I know implementing editorial changes in the manuscript is left up to the author, unlike the way most trads do it.
> 
> I love your imagery. Perhaps my next KS submission would be about an author making a deal with the Devil to get his novel published. One would assume Satan could be something to raise those HOT and trending numbers.
> 
> Anyway, I would agree that cover decisions are probably data-driven. It would be foolish to have all that data and not use it. However, if taken to extremes, that approach could smother innovation. A lot of things that are popular today were not at one time. Then an author did something new, and did it well, and suddenly a new trend was born...


Bill, KP is not changing all the KS winner book covers, but some of them. The ones that got changed are in Lexi's link. And no, it is not a request. KP simply told the winners that their book covers will be changed.

But like I said, it may be that you can still use your own for the paperback if you want. I'm not clear about that. All I know is what others have posted here.


----------



## jcarter

Patricia KC said:


> Your strategy worked. Got the email this morning.


Ha! Go figure. Glad it went out. Every day is an adventure with Kindle Scout!


----------



## jcarter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You know, I hit the button for Wyrd House, and I don't think the emails went out. If the folks who nominated it don't get told it's available, that rather cuts down on the usefulness of the Scout program. I'm going to wait a couple more days before I email Amazon. I do seem to remember that it takes longer than you expect for the alert emails to go out.
> 
> Laura- got your Headtalker.


You are more patient than me! Hopefully it comes out soon. I'll be looking!


----------



## amdonehere

I just posted on another thread about the topic of the "summer lull". Question for Scouters: if we submit books In April, for KS winners, the book will be published in the summer. For those who don't win, you'll land smack into May if you plan to then publish the book yourself. What are your thoughts on this?

I also kind of think that, for the winners, there is a silver lining because the KP promo 90 days after release will be late Sept to Oct, which will be when things pick up again, right?


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Louise Cole said:


> That depends upon your goals and your personal approach to the whole thing I think. Some of us planned campaigns which keep a rolling list of things to prompt page traffic including:
> emails
> fb requests
> headtalker
> fb ads
> scheduled tweets
> author shout
> cards or flyers for neighbours and family
> other social media platforms
> etc
> 
> Other people just put it up on Scout and let it do its thing. H&T is about marketing your book, not necessarily about being selected. If you have a decent and commercial book and a backlist, for instance, KP may well take you even if you do very little. If you have a decent commercial book and no experience or history with publishing it makes sense to make the most of the opportunity and shows KP that you are willing author. They want books that will sell. An author who does nothing doesn't seem as commercially viable as one who works hard at marketing.
> Either way you give your book the very best chance of success if you use this opportunity to market it. Whether it gets picked up or you self publish, there will be a correlation between how many people see it now and how many you sell or how many reviews you get.


I didn't ask the question, but it's nice to have the verification. Thank you. Makes sense.


----------



## Louise Cole

AlexaKang said:


> Every good thing they offer comes with a price. It's like making a pact with the Devil.


I think that's just the nature of business generally. if you sell a house, you don't get to tell people how to decorate it. if you sell your book you don't get much input on the cover. Publishing decisions are a trade off between complete control and limited opportunity and no control and far greater opportunity. they are in inverse proportion. If you want complete control, then self publish but you'll be a one-man team. Doing business with anyone else means accepting lower levels of self-determination.

From what I've seen indie authors struggle most with this. I've heard people say: But 'You can't get out of it for five years' and 'I can't control the pricing' and 'I can't control promotion'... well no. Not if you sell a book. That's what selling books is always like. If you sell to Macmillan you'll probably never get your rights back, have no control over or guarantee of marketing and no artistic control. There is still a good chance that you will make more money depending upon your back list and your level of marketing nouse.


----------



## ritastradling

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think I missed some posts along the way, but are the cover changes mandatory, or do the editors perhaps suggest a new cover and get buy-in from the author first? I know implementing editorial changes in the manuscript is left up to the author, unlike the way most trads do it.
> 
> I love your imagery. Perhaps my next KS submission would be about an author making a deal with the Devil to get his novel published. One would assume Satan could be something to raise those HOT and trending numbers.
> 
> Anyway, I would agree that cover decisions are probably data-driven. It would be foolish to have all that data and not use it. However, if taken to extremes, that approach could smother innovation. A lot of things that are popular today were not at one time. Then an author did something new, and did it well, and suddenly a new trend was born...


It seems it's mandatory.


----------



## ritastradling

jcarter said:


> Ha! Go figure. Glad it went out. Every day is an adventure with Kindle Scout!


I did too


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> I think that's just the nature of business generally. if you sell a house, you don't get to tell people how to decorate it. if you sell your book you don't get much input on the cover. Publishing decisions are a trade off between complete control and limited opportunity and no control and far greater opportunity. they are in inverse proportion. If you want complete control, then self publish but you'll be a one-man team. Doing business with anyone else means accepting lower levels of self-determination.
> 
> From what I've seen indie authors struggle most with this. I've heard people say: But 'You can't get out of it for five years' and 'I can't control the pricing' and 'I can't control promotion'... well no. Not if you sell a book. That's what selling books is always like. If you sell to Macmillan you'll probably never get your rights back, have no control over or guarantee of marketing and no artistic control. There is still a good chance that you will make more money depending upon your back list and your level of marketing nouse.


All true. I think I just thought that you could get the best of both worlds with Scout (and it's only kind of true).


----------



## Walt Mussell

Thanks, everybody, for your support in my campaign for THe Samurai's Heart. Now I get to enjoy the waiting game. 🙄


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia KC said:


> Your strategy worked. Got the email this morning.


My notifications went out today as well. Yay!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> I think that's just the nature of business generally. if you sell a house, you don't get to tell people how to decorate it. if you sell your book you don't get much input on the cover. Publishing decisions are a trade off between complete control and limited opportunity and no control and far greater opportunity. they are in inverse proportion. If you want complete control, then self publish but you'll be a one-man team. Doing business with anyone else means accepting lower levels of self-determination.
> 
> From what I've seen indie authors struggle most with this. I've heard people say: But 'You can't get out of it for five years' and 'I can't control the pricing' and 'I can't control promotion'... well no. Not if you sell a book. That's what selling books is always like. If you sell to Macmillan you'll probably never get your rights back, have no control over or guarantee of marketing and no artistic control. There is still a good chance that you will make more money depending upon your back list and your level of marketing nouse.


Well said, Louise. I've thought before that the main complaints about Scout and Kindle Press are the same things that would happen with any other publisher. It's less a question about to Scout or not to Scout than it is a question about whether one wants to self-pub or not. Those with a strong brand and good self promotion already aren't going to be that interested in Scout, and understandably so. Me, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

lauramg_1406 said:


> Still hanging around and nominating  (Thanks to Steve for the list...makes it so much easier to keep track!)
> 
> Could I ask a quick favour though? Could you please support my headtalker! Thank you
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-necromancers-prey-release/


Gotcha &#128522;


----------



## amdonehere

ritastradling said:


> All true. I think I just thought that you could get the best of both worlds with Scout (and it's only kind of true).


Well, it is kind of true, that the author sort of gets the best of both worlds. KP is not demanding every KS winner change their covers, which would be the case in TP where you don't even get to make your own cover or blurbs. The ones they decided to change in fact are by and large an improvement and I think the new KP covers will help most of those writers sell more. And with KS, they don't require you to accept any of their edits, which TP would. Also, sounds like their edits come back very fast, as well as their review and acceptance process is very fast. With TP, it may be a year or more. Plus, the 30-day campaign period is a good vehicle for anyone to launch a book.

The one thing that seems to me where KS can make authors hesitate is that with TP, you know you will reliquish total control. It's clear cut and no ifs, ands, or buts. KP, like all things Amazon, is whatever they suddenly decide will be the case at the time. Like this cover change thing. I'm not in the know but seems like it's just something that suddenly sprung up out of nowhere. It could be quite a shock to the authors who hadn't expected it. Also, it's not like selling a house where the seller can walk away and never deal with the house again. The author would now have to go back to all the followers and to inform them, and to make sure the readers know to not buy the same book again (it's only a cover change), and the change does not mean other things have changed, etc. But again, right now the mandatory cover change IMO will be helpful to most of the authors who are required to accept it.

It is helpful though for writers who are looking to submit to be able to see what exactly they would be giving up so they can make an informed decision. Amazon does present KS as somewhat of a hybrid of self-pub and trad pub. If KS is exactly the same as TP, then authors can re-evaluate whether they should just go the TP route directly.


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My notifications went out today as well. Yay!


I bought the book,good luck! I am going to give Scout another try in a month I tjink in different genre


----------



## MichelleKidd

Lexi Revellian said:


> For anyone interested, I've posted a few before and after covers on my blog: http://lexirevellian.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/new-developments-at-kindle-press.html


Thanks for including me in the post, Lexi! I'm a little late to the discussion. The cover changes were a bit of a shock. I've been trying to approach it from the aspect that these guys know more about marketing than I do. It is dishearting though when just about everyone says they liked the original better. This new one is beautiful . . . Everyone agrees on that. But most tell me the original caught their eye because it was different. I LOVE everyone else's covers. It's great KP has shown so much care and attention to te details. The new ones are professional and very "clickable. There is no question that my new cover is more aesthetically pleasing than the original . . . but I like to think there is also something to be said for being a little different.  We shall see . . .


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My notifications went out today as well. Yay!


I got announcement emails for yours and Jen Carter's books today, also. I think they were saving to send a bunch in a batch? Maybe they're also following a philosophy that it's best to send out during the beginning of the workweek -- I've gotten that kind of advice before about sending out newsletter mailings, that Mon. was better than Fri, Sat, or Sun, since some people get the notices on their work email.

BTW, good luck with your awesomely titled and covered TEATIME OF THE LIVING DEAD, which I've saved to nominate later!

--Norman


----------



## Lexi Revellian

MichelleKidd said:


> Thanks for including me in the post, Lexi! I'm a little late to the discussion. The cover changes were a bit of a shock. I've been trying to approach it from the aspect that these guys know more about marketing than I do. It is dishearting though when just about everyone says they liked the original better. This new one is beautiful . . . Everyone agrees on that. But most tell me the original caught their eye because it was different. I LOVE everyone else's covers. It's great KP has shown so much care and attention to te details. The new ones are professional and very "clickable. There is no question that my new cover is more aesthetically pleasing than the original . . . but I like to think there is also something to be said for being a little different.  We shall see . . .


Yes, I was surprised that_ Timeless Moments_'s appealing cover was selected for replacement - but your excellent sales could be the factor that gave it priority for a new cover in Amazon's eyes. That's how I'd look at it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rfoster said:


> I bought the book,good luck! I am going to give Scout another try in a month I tjink in different genre


How lovely! I'll be looking forward to your next campaign!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Norman Prentiss said:


> I got announcement emails for yours and Jen Carter's books today, also. I think they were saving to send a bunch in a batch? Maybe they're also following a philosophy that it's best to send out during the beginning of the workweek -- I've gotten that kind of advice before about sending out newsletter mailings, that Mon. was better than Fri, Sat, or Sun, since some people get the notices on their work email.
> 
> BTW, good luck with your awesomely titled and covered TEATIME OF THE LIVING DEAD, which I've saved to nominate later!
> 
> --Norman


I think you are correct. I do think they send the notifications out in batches, which is why I was only starting to fret about it.

Glad you like Teatime! It was such big fun to write, and I love it to pieces.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> The one thing that seems to me where KS can make authors hesitate is that with TP, you know you will reliquish total control. It's clear cut and no ifs, ands, or buts. KP, like all things Amazon, is whatever they suddenly decide will be the case at the time. Like this cover change thing. I'm not in the know but seems like it's just something that suddenly sprung up out of nowhere. It could be quite a shock to the authors who hadn't expected it. Also, it's not like selling a house where the seller can walk away and never deal with the house again. The author would now have to go back to all the followers and to inform them, and to make sure the readers know to not buy the same book again (it's only a cover change), and the change does not mean other things have changed, etc. But again, right now the mandatory cover change IMO will be helpful to most of the authors who are required to accept it.
> 
> It is helpful though for writers who are looking to submit to be able to see what exactly they would be giving up so they can make an informed decision. Amazon does present KS as somewhat of a hybrid of self-pub and trad pub. If KS is exactly the same as TP, then authors can re-evaluate whether they should just go the TP route directly.


Well, it did spring out of nowhere--from our point of view. Amazon may have been mulling it behind the scenes for weeks. I suspect they have data to back it up. I doubt they'd invest in new covers if they didn't.

It would be nice to know in advance what KP will do with the book, of course, but I think KP is still going to look better than most TP deals, the exceptions being Big Five contracts with A-list authors, and perhaps a few midlisters. TP authors are screaming about getting only 20% royalties; KP authors get 50%. TP authors wait a long time for decisions, edits, etc.; KP authors get a much faster process. KP authors get a little more control, even with the latest change in direction on covers.

There are downsides, too, like only being available on Amazon, but the bottom line is that, if you still make as much or more money, who cares? When I self pub, I use Select anyway.

All of that said, KP isn't quite what I visualized when the program was first announced. I didn't think the marketing push would vary so much, and I thought that at least high-selling KP books would get some audio and/or translation love--why else would Amazon want the rights in those formats? I suppose that could still happen in the future, though.

I spent a fair amount of time researching small publishers, and for the most part I wasn't impressed. Some of them have very smooth operations, and I know people who are happy with them, but they just don't have the marketing muscle to get their books to perform better than my humble self-publishing efforts.


----------



## amdonehere

I would agree that KS/KP is definitely still a better deal than TP, any way I look at it.

With the notable exception of Michelle's book, the cover change surprise is a positive sign and a benefit IMHO. (And Michelle, I too think the new cover is beautiful, just that I'm not seeing it as better or worse, and personally I prefer the old one.)

But it's hard to say how this might affect authors who had heavily invested in their covers. By invested I don't mean money, but strategies and energy. For example, Tom Swyers's cover for Kildeer was a very incorporated part of his campaign. If we're going to make a big deal about our covers to our followers, and got our followers engaged and involved--or even mentally tied to it and branding had begun, it could leave us scrambling when the carefully orchestrated cover suddenly goes "poof". But now that we know, I guess we can have a back up plan and be prepared to explain, just in case.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

MichelleKidd said:


> Thanks for including me in the post, Lexi! I'm a little late to the discussion. The cover changes were a bit of a shock. I've been trying to approach it from the aspect that these guys know more about marketing than I do. It is dishearting though when just about everyone says they liked the original better. This new one is beautiful . . . Everyone agrees on that. But most tell me the original caught their eye because it was different. I LOVE everyone else's covers. It's great KP has shown so much care and attention to te details. The new ones are professional and very "clickable. There is no question that my new cover is more aesthetically pleasing than the original . . . but I like to think there is also something to be said for being a little different.  We shall see . . .


Hi Michelle, I just wanted to give you what I hope is some encouragement - I much prefer your new cover. I wasn't going to say anything until I saw your post because i didn't want to criticize your original cover. So there may also be others out there who love the new one but haven't spoken up. Also, the strong message I've got from these boards, is that while authors often love artistic and different, 'same' is best for marketing. So hopefully that means you'll see even more success with your new cover!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think you are correct. I do think they send the notifications out in batches, which is why I was only starting to fret about it.
> 
> Glad you like Teatime! It was such big fun to write, and I love it to pieces.


I like tea, and I like zombies, so it's an easy sell for me!


----------



## BekahClark

Thanks people who have nominated my book (The Healer and the Warrior) I really appreciate it and am happy to help in return!  It's my last day!


----------



## Louise Cole

AlexaKang said:


> Well, it is kind of true, that the author sort of gets the best of both worlds. KP is not demanding every KS winner change their covers, which would be the case in TP where you don't even get to make your own cover or blurbs. The ones they decided to change in fact are by and large an improvement and I think the new KP covers will help most of those writers sell more. And with KS, they don't require you to accept any of their edits, which TP would. Also, sounds like their edits come back very fast, as well as their review and acceptance process is very fast. With TP, it may be a year or more. Plus, the 30-day campaign period is a good vehicle for anyone to launch a book.
> 
> The one thing that seems to me where KS can make authors hesitate is that with TP, you know you will reliquish total control. It's clear cut and no ifs, ands, or buts. KP, like all things Amazon, is whatever they suddenly decide will be the case at the time. Like this cover change thing. I'm not in the know but seems like it's just something that suddenly sprung up out of nowhere. It could be quite a shock to the authors who hadn't expected it. Also, it's not like selling a house where the seller can walk away and never deal with the house again. The author would now have to go back to all the followers and to inform them, and to make sure the readers know to not buy the same book again (it's only a cover change), and the change does not mean other things have changed, etc. But again, right now the mandatory cover change IMO will be helpful to most of the authors who are required to accept it.
> 
> It is helpful though for writers who are looking to submit to be able to see what exactly they would be giving up so they can make an informed decision. Amazon does present KS as somewhat of a hybrid of self-pub and trad pub. If KS is exactly the same as TP, then authors can re-evaluate whether they should just go the TP route directly.


Where do they present it as a hybrid of self pub and trad? They talk about reader-powered publishing, not author powered. And in TP no, you don't get to design your own cover but that's to the benefit of most books. Designing covers is something many people either don't have the skill for or don't have the money for and for most writers SPs included, having someone else brief a designer for you gets a much better result.

I don't think those authors have to go back and brief any of their readership about the cover change except to say: Yay! New cover! on social media. Books get new covers all the time. I have never once almost re-bought a book because it's cover was different.

I'm not convinced by this argument that KP is only for those who 'need the help' either. SP is great for some people and they do very well from it. For most authors it earns them very little, and if you work full time too, almost nothing because your entire business plan depends upon inventory. I wanted to be with a publisher. I wanted someone who could get translation deals and audio deals and sell the book across lots of territories. I think even if I had a platform and a backlist in all likelihood Amazon could shift five times as many books as I could with a fraction of the effort. So for me it's a simple proposition: do I want a megalithic retailer selling for me or - ooh let me think - would I rather it was just me? I can't work out why anyone would think the maths was anything but a no-brainer. But then I was someone who wanted an agent and a trad deal, not to self publish, so maybe I have a different mindset.


----------



## amdonehere

Louise Cole said:


> Where do they present it as a hybrid of self pub and trad? They talk about reader-powered publishing, not author powered. And in TP no, you don't get to design your own cover but that's to the benefit of most books. Designing covers is something many people either don't have the skill for or don't have the money for and for most writers SPs included, having someone else brief a designer for you gets a much better result.
> 
> I don't think those authors have to go back and brief any of their readership about the cover change except to say: Yay! New cover! on social media. Books get new covers all the time. I have never once almost re-bought a book because it's cover was different.
> 
> I'm not convinced by this argument that KP is only for those who 'need the help' either. SP is great for some people and they do very well from it. For most authors it earns them very little, and if you work full time too, almost nothing because your entire business plan depends upon inventory. I wanted to be with a publisher. I wanted someone who could get translation deals and audio deals and sell the book across lots of territories. I think even if I had a platform and a backlist in all likelihood Amazon could shift five times as many books as I could with a fraction of the effort. So for me it's a simple proposition: do I want a megalithic retailer selling for me or - ooh let me think - would I rather it was just me? I can't work out why anyone would think the maths was anything but a no-brainer. But then I was someone who wanted an agent and a trad deal, not to self publish, so maybe I have a different mindset.


Well different opinions then. KS always gave me the impression that it's a hybrid between SP and TP. If it's totally TP, then why bother asking us to submit a cover? There are authors submitting who spent good money to buy a custom cover. No traditional publisher ever asks for that. Providing a book cover definitely something uniquely in the realm of SP.

I've never changed covers myself, but I definitely have read threads on this forum where writers had said that their readers complained that they bought the same book after a cover change, because they thought the author had released a new book. I've also read threads where authors advised others that when book covers are changed, the author should make clear that it is from a book already released, and not a new book. So perhaps not every writer feels the need to inform their readers, but it is certainly something other authors feel is an issue.

Another thing that makes it more a hybrid program is that the 30-day campaign period. Of course, it benefits the authors. But Amazon also benefits because the authors who are savvy campaigners help drive customers to an Amazon site. Many more authors much more successful than I have said this: that Amazon doesn't sell books for profit, it uses book sales to drive people to the Amazon site so they can sell more expensive things like refrigerators, stereos equipment, TVs, etc. No other traditional publisher has this as a business goal at all. The KS program implicitly encourages authors to drive votes and nominations -- and thus potential customers--to their site, including through authors' own social media and newsletters, and more. The author promotion efforts are very uniquely indie pub. Amazon and authors mutually benefit from each other. Authors who are TP do not generally put in this level of efforts to promote their books (I know that's changing but traditionally that had not been the case, and many TP authors still don't.) Of course, an author can also just submit and do nothing, but it's a fact that indie authors submit and bring to the KS site their indie marketing skills and efforts which may have some value to Amazon as well.

So this is why I get the impression that KS is more a hybrid between TP and SP. No one needs to agree with me.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:
 

> Where do they present it as a hybrid of self pub and trad? They talk about reader-powered publishing, not author powered. And in TP no, you don't get to design your own cover but that's to the benefit of most books. Designing covers is something many people either don't have the skill for or don't have the money for and for most writers SPs included, having someone else brief a designer for you gets a much better result.
> 
> I don't think those authors have to go back and brief any of their readership about the cover change except to say: Yay! New cover! on social media. Books get new covers all the time. I have never once almost re-bought a book because it's cover was different.
> 
> I'm not convinced by this argument that KP is only for those who 'need the help' either. SP is great for some people and they do very well from it. For most authors it earns them very little, and if you work full time too, almost nothing because your entire business plan depends upon inventory. I wanted to be with a publisher. I wanted someone who could get translation deals and audio deals and sell the book across lots of territories. I think even if I had a platform and a backlist in all likelihood Amazon could shift five times as many books as I could with a fraction of the effort. So for me it's a simple proposition: do I want a megalithic retailer selling for me or - ooh let me think - would I rather it was just me? I can't work out why anyone would think the maths was anything but a no-brainer. But then I was someone who wanted an agent and a trad deal, not to self publish, so maybe I have a different mindset.


I don't think they do present it as a hybrid, though the argument could be made. Royalties are somewhere in between SP and TP levels (except for A-list authors with better than average deals). Since authors can reject editorial suggestions, though apparently not new covers, creative control is somewhere between SP and TP as well. The much shorter wait for the book to come out is much more like SP than TP. Most TPs do at least three rounds of editing; KP does one, which is more like what an SP author would pay for himself or herself. I don't know if Amazon intended it that way, but on balance KP looks a lot like a hybrid, at least in the ways I mentioned.

That's by no means a criticism of KP. One of the reason TPs are losing market share is that they aren't changing with the times in some cases, and SP is by no means all bad.

I think maybe the reason some of us are getting more nervous is that we had inflated expectations of what KP could do. I think it probably would sell more books than most people could on their own, but it is beginning to feel more like a small publisher than a big one. When the program first rolled out, I speculated the better terms and royalties were an attempt to snag the future Stephen Kings and JK Rowlings before a Big Five Publisher grabbed them. Maybe that is what they're doing--it might take several years for such an approach to bear fruit--but that's not how it feels now, at least from the outside. The resources behind the other Amazon imprints seem greater, and those are much more likely to be on Amazon bestseller lists than KP titles. Regardless, I'll definitely submit to KS again, and I stopped bothering looking at other small publishers a while ago.

Like you, I used to think a publisher could almost always do better. Now I'm not so sure. Author Earning Reports suggests that, of people who debuted in the last few years, twice as many SP writers are making a living as TP writers. I've also heard a fair number of horror stories about what happens when an author is not in sync with his or her agent and/or publisher. I certainly know some people who are happy in the TP world, but usually because they have an agent and an editor at the the publishing house who see eye-to-eye with them--and that doesn't always happen.

We are fortunate to live in a time in which writers have a wider variety of paths to choose. Some people will like TP better; others will like SP better. Success will also vary from person to person. I think either path can work under the right circumstances.


----------



## amdonehere

I don't know if this blog post has ever been posted on this thread but it's a good one to help shed some light on the current state of KP.

https://janefriedman.com/kindle-press-made-novel-bestseller/


----------



## ritastradling

Jada Ryker said:


> Thanks, Lexi, for including mine  I admit, I wasn't feeling the love at first. But Hubs loves the new one, and I had some good feedback on it from another group. The kicker...Steve Vernon said: "It reminds me of one of those sleazy old Dell paperbacks." I'm convinced.


I have to say, I really like it! It reminds me of old style mystery movie posters a little.


----------



## Kody Boye

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You know, I hit the button for Wyrd House, and I don't think the emails went out. If the folks who nominated it don't get told it's available, that rather cuts down on the usefulness of the Scout program. I'm going to wait a couple more days before I email Amazon. I do seem to remember that it takes longer than you expect for the alert emails to go out.
> 
> Laura- got your Headtalker.


I actually just got the email for Wyrd House today, so I think it takes a few days for them to send it/for them to hit the inboxes.

Also -- it looks like I got the remaining Headtalker campaigns.


----------



## Dave Johnston

Ahh well, didn't get selected this time for *The Lot of a Nobody*.

Thanks for all your support and help on here. I'll continue nominating and press on with the publication process. This is my first novel, so am going to attempt some of your marketing ploys I've been reading about on your blogs.

Ta
DJ


----------



## lauramg_1406

That's interesting about the covers! I wonder why they waited to change them rather than changing them straight away like they did some others (off the top of my head Touch Sensative and the Thirteenth Princess both had theirs changed straight away)

Thank you for all the support guys!

Oh also, anyone else notice that they picked a historical fiction today/yesterday (not sure when the email went out!) That seems to be outside of the norm!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I've got an evening shift again tonight.

Let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
4 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
4 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
6 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
9 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
9 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
9 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
10 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
10 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
11 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
12 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
16 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
16 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
16 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
17 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
17 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
19 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
24 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
25 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
26 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

So check it out!
https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?ie=UTF8&node=11048035011


----------



## tanihanes

3 days left Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
4 days left When They Came by Kody Boye
4 days left The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback

Sadly, I wasn't selected, so I'm in motion to get the paperback cover ready so I can SP Before the Tempest. Thanks to everyone who supported me! And the three listed above have been nominated by me--best of luck to all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DJ and Tani, so sorry to hear you weren't selected.  I hope you both do awesomely when you self-publish!


----------



## AaronFrale

I got JM, Kody, and Claire on my list today.

And just my 2 cents on is KS trad publishing or self. I think it's neither. We are looking at fundamental shift in the business model and I don't think it's either but rather a new kind all together. We are already seeing othersome with a similar model like inkshares. All it takes is the next Steven King so to speak to be forged on the fires of a model like this (if I may mix my metaphors), and I think places like KS will become like KDP where everybody is at the party. Not that there still won't be SP and TP. Those will always be there. We'll just see places like KS sharing a large portion of the market share, like SP is doing to TD now. I could be wrong and we'll have to see.


----------



## Louise Cole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Like you, I used to think a publisher could almost always do better. Now I'm not so sure. Author Earning Reports suggests that, of people who debuted in the last few years, twice as many SP writers are making a living as TP writers. I've also heard a fair number of horror stories about what happens when an author is not in sync with his or her agent and/or publisher. I certainly know some people who are happy in the TP world, but usually because they have an agent and an editor at the the publishing house who see eye-to-eye with them--and that doesn't always happen.
> 
> We are fortunate to live in a time in which writers have a wider variety of paths to choose. Some people will like TP better; others will like SP better. Success will also vary from person to person. I think either path can work under the right circumstances.


I'm not sure that TP does do much more editing these days. A lot of agents do lots of developmental work on novels before submitting because there are fewer editors at TP houses now and so the books need to be near perfect before they are submitted. They also need to be pretty much the finished article because the decision is made by sales people not editors, so they aren't readers who understand potential.

I absolutely agree that not all trad deals are better - far from it. I turned one down myself for this novel. Increasingly publishers want all rights, for everywhere and everything, for very little upfront investment, and no guarantee of serious marketing. To that extent yes, I see KP as a small imprint but with much better terms than a lot of trads.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Louise Cole said:


> I'm not sure that TP does do much more editing these days. A lot of agents do lots of developmental work on novels before submitting because there are fewer editors at TP houses now and so the books need to be near perfect before they are submitted. They also need to be pretty much the finished article because the decision is made by sales people not editors, so they aren't readers who understand potential.
> 
> I absolutely agree that not all trad deals are better - far from it. I turned one down myself for this novel. Increasingly publishers want all rights, for everywhere and everything, for very little upfront investment, and no guarantee of serious marketing. To that extent yes, I see KP as a small imprint but with much better terms than a lot of trads.


This is true. One kind of nifty thing I don't know if everyone heard about: Kindle Press, for the first time, started designing new covers for selected authors. About 10 authors just got new covers in anticipation of the huge kindle scout anniversary sale that just started. The new covers are pretty amazing and probably cost a lot of money, so it'll be interesting to see if sales of those titles pick up a lot.

The sale is at this location if anyone wants to see a huge grouping of selected books. All of the books are marked down, and Amazon is promoting it pretty heavily.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Mark Gardner said:


> Hey, all! I want to run my latest collaborative space disaster novel through the KS grinder, especially since Kindle Press passed on my War of the Worlds sequel last fall. I want to have the campaign and decision over before my appearance at Phoenix Comicon. Anything new since last time that I need to know about?


Hey, Mark! Good to see another familiar face here. I'm JUST about to finish up my final edits for my latest novel before submitting to KS again. I've been poking my head in and around here since my run last year, and although there's a few things different, It looks like most things are running the same. Good luck to you!

Paul


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> Hey, Mark! Good to see another familiar face here. I'm JUST about to finish up my final edits for my latest novel before submitting to KS again. I've been poking my head in and around here since my run last year, and although there's a few things different, It looks like most things are running the same. Good luck to you!
> 
> Paul


Same here. I keep nominating and watching the conversation and trying to prep for another KS novel.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 4 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 4 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 6 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 9 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 9 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 9 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 10 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 10 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 11 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
> 12 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 16 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 16 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 16 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
> 17 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 17 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 19 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 24 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 25 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 26 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies


OK, I've nominated the top three on the list, and "Saved for Later" everyone else. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Louise Cole

DJ, Tani, so sorry. I backed them both. At least you didn't wait long. I'm on day 10 and not a peep.

Got the top three nominated. Everyone else saved. if i can I'll get some others on my Mum's account later. Luck all.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

AlexaKang said:


> I don't know if this blog post has ever been posted on this thread but it's a good one to help shed some light on the current state of KP.
> 
> https://janefriedman.com/kindle-press-made-novel-bestseller/


Agreed. Jane has a blog called Electric Speed and her previous blogs there turned up a KS campaign as a tool for a book launching promo. That read was why I decided to try Kindle Scout.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

lauramg_1406 said:
 

> Oh also, anyone else notice that they picked a historical fiction today/yesterday (not sure when the email went out!) That seems to be outside of the norm!


_His Mysterious Lady_ is by Mrs PG, for those of you who read The Passive Voice.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> I don't know if this blog post has ever been posted on this thread but it's a good one to help shed some light on the current state of KP.
> 
> https://janefriedman.com/kindle-press-made-novel-bestseller/


Another satisfied customer of Kindle Scout!

It's an interesting comment on the state of the industry that agents and publishers can't always identify a book that will sell, but they come running when someone they turned down starts selling.


----------



## Louise Cole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Another satisfied customer of Kindle Scout!
> 
> It's an interesting comment on the state of the industry that agents and publishers can't always identify a book that will sell, but they come running when someone they turned down starts selling.


It's just the way it is. It's hard to predict what will sell but easy to see what's already making money.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> I'm not sure that TP does do much more editing these days. A lot of agents do lots of developmental work on novels before submitting because there are fewer editors at TP houses now and so the books need to be near perfect before they are submitted. They also need to be pretty much the finished article because the decision is made by sales people not editors, so they aren't readers who understand potential.
> 
> I absolutely agree that not all trad deals are better - far from it. I turned one down myself for this novel. Increasingly publishers want all rights, for everywhere and everything, for very little upfront investment, and no guarantee of serious marketing. To that extent yes, I see KP as a small imprint but with much better terms than a lot of trads.


I've heard from others that TPs sometimes do less editing these days and that agents are picking up more of the load. That's a little scary, since the original agent skill set is probably quite different from an editor's. I'm sure some must know how to edit, but do they all?

I recall an author sharing a story some time back about having an acquisitions editor fall in love with her book--only to have the sales department, after looking at a brief synopsis, say no.


----------



## JPDavid

I've nominated the entries by J.M., Kody, and Claire. Best of luck to you!
JP


----------



## Louise Cole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've heard from others that TPs sometimes do less editing these days and that agents are picking up more of the load. That's a little scary, since the original agent skill set is probably quite different from an editor's. I'm sure some must know how to edit, but do they all?
> 
> I recall an author sharing a story some time back about having an acquisitions editor fall in love with her book--only to have the sales department, after looking at a brief synopsis, say no.


I think most agents these days are pretty good at editing. There are a few in the UK who don't do it but it's considered old fashioned now not to have it as part of your skill set. My agent was the publishing director of the kids lit department in one of the big five but left to become an agent. She said they had had 12 editors three years before - when she left they had just four for the same number of books.

I had on editor say she loved my book "but I know I can't take this to an acquisitions meeting. We're just not allowed to buy YA fantasy any more."


----------



## Louise Cole

Questions, my clever compadres
1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days? 
2. I am trying to produce some shorts in Sigil and the stories are fine but on ADE only a small segment of the cover displays and in Calibre it's got a blank page before it and three afterwards. I've double checked the code and I've made the image even smaller than recommended (1500x2250 rather than 1600x2400) but nothing makes a difference.

I am thinking of taking a hammer to my computer to punish it for this utter failure to understand my needs. if you don't want to help me, take pity on my poor loyal 'puter. Thank you.


----------



## SG

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?


Looks like the wait is finally over 

CONGRATS!!! You won!


----------



## AaronFrale

Congrats Louise!

Sadly a Cat on a burrito flying through space is not for Kindle Scout. It's ok, I will let it go free in the world. Thanks for all the support I've gotten here!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Congrats, Louise!


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?
> 2. I am trying to produce some shorts in Sigil and the stories are fine but on ADE only a small segment of the cover displays and in Calibre it's got a blank page before it and three afterwards. I've double checked the code and I've made the image even smaller than recommended (1500x2250 rather than 1600x2400) but nothing makes a difference.
> 
> I am thinking of taking a hammer to my computer to punish it for this utter failure to understand my needs. if you don't want to help me, take pity on my poor loyal 'puter. Thank you.


Just saw!! Congrats, Louise! Can't wait for my copy


----------



## ritastradling

AaronFrale said:


> Congrats Louise!
> 
> Sadly a Cat on a burrito flying through space is not for Kindle Scout. It's ok, I will let it go free in the world. Thanks for all the support I've gotten here!


I'm sorry. It looked great! Maybe KP just isn't up with the genre-bending times :-/


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think maybe the reason some of us are getting more nervous is that we had inflated expectations of what KP could do. I think it probably would sell more books than most people could on their own, but it is beginning to feel more like a small publisher than a big one. When the program first rolled out, I speculated the better terms and royalties were an attempt to snag the future Stephen Kings and JK Rowlings before a Big Five Publisher grabbed them. Maybe that is what they're doing--it might take several years for such an approach to bear fruit--but that's not how it feels now, at least from the outside. The resources behind the other Amazon imprints seem greater, and those are much more likely to be on Amazon bestseller lists than KP titles. Regardless, I'll definitely submit to KS again, and I stopped bothering looking at other small publishers a while ago.


Bill, you're more eloquent and said it better than I did. I'm not sure if some of the issues I've brought up are welcomed or belong in this thread, and if not, everyone just let me know and I'll be happy to start another thread for anyone who wish to pursue and explore further. It is not at all my intent to sound like I'm criticizing KS. In fact, I still plan to submit my next book to KS based on weighing all the pros and cons. But examining all these issues is how I finally can make this decision. I hadn't dare to submit until now because I thought the KS criteria may be very high, and I thought KS would only accept something if the book is in every way a bestseller. But once I felt I was ready and started looking at everything more closely, I found that not to be the exact picture. The picture is more like what Bill describes now, and in fact, KS is a continuing changing beast. I've looked at all the KS winners, and I was shocked to see some in the rankings higher than 400k+. Now I know KP does periodic promos and during those times, the books would certainly rise and sell again, but for the long haul, 400K+ makes me hesitate. In the indie world I'm still prawn. I don't write to market and I don't write in the hottest genre. But none of my books ever fell to 400k+ rank. As midlist, I can definitely beat that. I think authors who submit to KS may be at different stage of writing. I see some are submitting their debut novels, and in that case, there's nothing to lose. For me, 400K+ means I will lose out. I'm not a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller, and no I absolutely am not quitting my day job, but I just tried BookReport yesterday in preparation for doing my taxes, and let's just say my total earning for the year was no chump change either. I'd been able to make a very generous donation to a charity organization and have plenty leftover for fun. So the numbers are not exactly "no brainers".

So why KS then? For me, it's a gamble now. As an indie I'm not like some of the most successful authors on KBoard. Using baseball analogy, I'd consider myself someone who can now make it to first base by myself. KS could give me a chance to hit a home run out of the ballpark, which I can't do myself -- or make me strike out and tank me. First base suddenly is not an option (because of lack of control to promos and marketing). This is why KS makes me nervous. I can't go in like there's nothing to lose. It is a gamble that what I submit may be good enough to hit that home run. I'm almost as nervous about the possibility of being selected as I am about not being selected. (The campaign period, OTOH, is definitely a plus.)

Another thing is, I don't look at being selected as a lottery win, where I can dump the book and say, ok KP can take it from there now. Indie pub is a long game. Theoretically if my submission is selected, it is not about selling just that one winning book. It is how to utilize it as part of a long-term strategy. Originally, my hope would be, on the off chance of a win, hope KP would push my book to the Top 100, and let that book feed readers to my current non-KP books. But now, it looks like it could be the other way around. A win that tanks me (die to lack of promos) would mean I'll have to use my existing books to feed readers to the KP winning book. There are 2 possible outcomes here and for me anyway, it's something I would have to carefully think about to formulate the sales strategy. My own concern is not about having a one book to be all and end all.

On another note, about covers. Ok I'm not Amanda Lee or Rosalind James, so my advice is cheap so take it for its penny's or nothing's worth. The cover is one of indie writers' most valuable assets. Personally, I would not simply mention a cover change on FB or Twitter like it's an after thought. The cover, whether new or a change, is a promo event. When I release a book, my Cover Reveals are carefully timed and orchestrated to get my readers and subscribers excited. Whet their appetite. It gets shown several times, once as cover reveal, next on release, again when Paperback print is ready. It gets show over 1-2 weeks beginning with my organic subscribers, then to the bigger X-promo list of assorted subscribers, and spread out from there to various FB groups, Twitter, etc. There's a schedule I devise to as part of a launch plan to jump start the New Release algorithm. It is something you can use to build buzz. And something you can use after release to remind people to buy your book if they haven't done so already. (And I'll say again I think Tom Swyers did a great job turning the cover into a tool for building buzz and also test the results.)

Since the cover is a big part of my game, and readers are engaged in the process, then speaking only for myself, I cannot come off looking like I don't give a crap and suddenly switch it out on them without warning. That said, it doesn't have to be a bad thing even if KP springs it on an author. If I have a cover change, you bet I'll turn that into a promo event. I would not waste the opportunity. If I were a KS winner who'd been told I have to change my cover, then whether I like the cover or not, I'll come up with a good marketing spin and get a newsletter out to my readers, and strategically post the cover everywhere like it's a big event. It's an opportunity to promote where you have no control over promo, and it's a free op too!

Of course I understand that not every writer has the budget to get a Damonza cover, but even if you made your own cover, there's a story behind the cover. In that case, rather than the "knock-out look" be the theme of a book cover promo, tell a story instead. What is the inspiration behind it? Find a hook that can help you reach out and remind readers there's a book they should buy. Help them make an emotional connection to your cover.

I'll get off my soapbox now. Again, it is not my intent to criticize submission or the process. Like everyone else, I'm here to learn what it takes and what's going on, and I hope what I say is helpful to anyone who are on the fence, or are in similar situation as I am.


----------



## amdonehere

AaronFrale said:


> Sadly a Cat on a burrito flying through space is not for Kindle Scout. It's ok, I will let it go free in the world. Thanks for all the support I've gotten here!


That's so sad. I really liked what I saw. Hope you plan to release it yourself, Aaron.


----------



## amdonehere

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?
> 2. I am trying to produce some shorts in Sigil and the stories are fine but on ADE only a small segment of the cover displays and in Calibre it's got a blank page before it and three afterwards. I've double checked the code and I've made the image even smaller than recommended (1500x2250 rather than 1600x2400) but nothing makes a difference.
> 
> I am thinking of taking a hammer to my computer to punish it for this utter failure to understand my needs. if you don't want to help me, take pity on my poor loyal 'puter. Thank you.


Congratulations Louise. Looks like all the hard work paid off. Best of luck.


----------



## Louise Cole

I've just seen the email two minutes ago. Looks like you guys knew before I did.
Thanks so much for all the support I got from this group. It's invaluable. It's so tough that so many good books don't get through - but the support doesn't stop here right? I'll be cheering the others on all the way. x


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JPDavid said:


> I've nominated the entries by J.M., Kody, and Claire. Best of luck to you!
> JP


Thank you &#128578;


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

AaronFrale said:


> Congrats Louise!
> 
> Sadly a Cat on a burrito flying through space is not for Kindle Scout. It's ok, I will let it go free in the world. Thanks for all the support I've gotten here!


Sorry to hear that Aaron, look forward to reading Time Burrito nonetheless. Everyone at my house laughed at your cover and loved the idea.
Congrats Louise!&#128578;


----------



## AaronFrale

Thank you again. I'm glad I could give folks a laugh. Time Burrito will be out in the world soon. I already sent it to KDP. I'll let you all know when I do the free download days.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Congratulations Louise!  Best of luck!


----------



## Louise Cole

Aaron Time Burrito will find fans I'm sure of it. It's a great premise.


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> Aaron Time Burrito will find fans I'm sure of it. It's a great premise.


Thanks Lousie. I'm sure it will. Congratz to you! That's awesome that you were selected!


----------



## IntoTheAbyss

JPDavid said:


> I've nominated the entries by J.M., Kody, and Claire. Best of luck to you!
> JP


Did the same. Good luck to you all. Glad to help out in some way. Fantastic covers btw.


----------



## MichelleKidd

MelanieCellier said:


> Hi Michelle, I just wanted to give you what I hope is some encouragement - I much prefer your new cover. I wasn't going to say anything until I saw your post because i didn't want to criticize your original cover. So there may also be others out there who love the new one but haven't spoken up. Also, the strong message I've got from these boards, is that while authors often love artistic and different, 'same' is best for marketing. So hopefully that means you'll see even more success with your new cover!


Thank you, Melanie! It's good to know. I've had so many tell me they prefer the original that I was getting quite nervous, lol. So that's good to hear. Thanks for the encouragment!! ❤ The new Jewel seems to be doing well and holding her own.


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

AaronFrale said:


> Congrats Louise!
> 
> Sadly a Cat on a burrito flying through space is not for Kindle Scout. It's ok, I will let it go free in the world. Thanks for all the support I've gotten here!


Sorry to hear that - I nominated that book :/ How did the campaign stats look in the end (views, H&T)


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

Hi everyone, I've been reading these pages while I request nominations for my second novel, Wading Through Static.

I read/hear so much conflicting opinions on the importance of the book cover. I've concluded that the cover is important because it's natural for people to judge. At a minimum, I'm hoping the cover will at least generate enough interest to read the tagline and/or read the summary.

Since only around 2-3% of submitted books get picked up by KP through Scout, I know that I have a very tough road ahead with regard to my novel. After much editing and proofreading, I do think the book came out good, but as the author, I'm likely too close to it, and I have a bias.

If anyone would take a few moments to check out my novel, I'd be happy to get honest feedback about the cover and sample. And of course, if you'd please nominate it, that'd be awesome too 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YWK4YFH7FXPL


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?


Congratulations, Louise!!! They took a while, but at least they made the right decision!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

AaronFrale said:


> Sadly a Cat on a burrito flying through space is not for Kindle Scout. It's ok, I will let it go free in the world. Thanks for all the support I've gotten here!


Aaron, I really thought your book would make it. The excerpt was as fun as the cover, which is saying a lot, because I smiled about that cover & title every time I saw it  Good luck with getting the book out there!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Michael-Allen said:


> Did the same. Good luck to you all. Glad to help out in some way. Fantastic covers btw.


Thank you! Almost across the tape ...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

A great big huzzah to Louise!  That is awesome!

Aaron, sorry to hear about burrito cat.  Hope you do great self-publishing.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?
> 2. I am trying to produce some shorts in Sigil and the stories are fine but on ADE only a small segment of the cover displays and in Calibre it's got a blank page before it and three afterwards. I've double checked the code and I've made the image even smaller than recommended (1500x2250 rather than 1600x2400) but nothing makes a difference.
> 
> I am thinking of taking a hammer to my computer to punish it for this utter failure to understand my needs. if you don't want to help me, take pity on my poor loyal 'puter. Thank you.


Congratulations! I can't wait to read my free copy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C L Salaski

MichelleKidd said:


> Thank you, Melanie! It's good to know. I've had so many tell me they prefer the original that I was getting quite nervous, lol. So that's good to hear. Thanks for the encouragment!! ❤ The new Jewel seems to be doing well and holding her own.


Hi Michelle,

I bought "Timeless Moments" in February but haven't had time to read it yet. Your excerpt sounded so good that I couldn't resist buying it.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

sixtypublishing said:


> Ahh well, didn't get selected this time for *The Lot of a Nobody*.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and help on here. I'll continue nominating and press on with the publication process. This is my first novel, so am going to attempt some of your marketing ploys I've been reading about on your blogs.
> 
> Ta
> DJ


Good luck DJ &#128578;


----------



## Kody Boye

CONGRATULATIONS LOUISE! I just got the email!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday - a big day for me. I've got a preliminary interview for a shot at the position of Administrative Justice of the Peace. I sent in an application a year ago and I had given up on it, when they phoned me just last week. I meet with them later this morning. It's just a preliminary interview and it might be months before I know for sure if I have been accepted for the training - but I am excited nonetheless. There is a shortage of these folks in our province and some folks have to wait months for a JP to be available to officiate at their wedding. It could bring me a much-needed side income - but more importantly, I would get play a very important role for one of the most important days of a person's life.

I'm trying not to be too excited.

I'm also happy to see that the promotion machines at Kindle Scout have begun to make their presence known for Kelpie Dreams again. As a part of their big two year anniversary 99 cent special, KELPIE DREAMS could stand to sell a few more copies. The first two days of the sale my book sort of hovered around the 100000 mark, which isn't bad but could be better. Well, this morning the book bounced up to the 40000 mark in Amazon Ranking - and that means I likely sold a dozen or so copies yesterday. I am waiting eagerly to see how many sales I made over the February promotion - and I will find that out by the first of April. I'm really hoping that I will have paid off my advance shortly and then all of those sales will start trickling into my hungry, hungry bank account.

Now let's get this list happening, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
3 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
3 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
5 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
8 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
8 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
8 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
9 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
9 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
10 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
11 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
15 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
15 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
15 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
16 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
16 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
18 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
23 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
24 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
29 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

So check it out!
https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?ie=UTF8&node=11048035011


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday - a big day for me. I've got a preliminary interview for a shot at the position of Administrative Justice of the Peace...


Good luck on the interview, Steve!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Paul Kohler said:


> Good luck on the interview, Steve!


Well, I got my tie tied on after only three tries. I figure that's a good sign.

Got to go catch a bus now.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I started marketing again yesterday, a Facebook effort re Texas Tech University. Seems to be a causal relationship between my efforts and votes for The Raindrop Institute. Will see what today brings re that effort. Although I am not sure what that tells KS other than I'm willing to work for sales. Too many other factors at play to discern anything else.


----------



## amdonehere

Good luck Steve. Hope you make it to the next round.


----------



## sylvia_a

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?


Well done, Louise! The wait is over.
And since you were my first nomination when I joined Kindle Scout I'm getting your book for free! Yoo-hoo.
Can't wait


----------



## Paul Francois

I nominated the following:

2 days left Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
3 days left When They Came by Kody Boye
5 days left The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack

Good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?


First off, congratulations on being accepted. And to answer you question, my own Kindle Scout entry, A Friend Like Filby, went 15 days only to be rejected last May. I have the novel in a contest right now that ends in March, and if it isn't a winner, might resubmit it to KS. It went through a mild rewrite and I tweaked the original cover, so we'll see what happens. I don't know what the success record is for resubmits, but as they say, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Mark


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Paul Francois said:


> I nominated the following:
> 
> 2 days left Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 3 days left When They Came by Kody Boye
> 5 days left The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much Paul &#128578;


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> I've just seen the email two minutes ago. Looks like you guys knew before I did.
> Thanks so much for all the support I got from this group. It's invaluable. It's so tough that so many good books don't get through - but the support doesn't stop here right? I'll be cheering the others on all the way. x


Congratulations! You obviously give writing the professionalism it deserves, and I'm so glad it's paying off for you.

(I should never be online before I'm fully awake. I looked at your book in the banner and thought to myself, "I don't remember the title being 'The Devil's Pottery.'" Then my eyes started focusing, and I realized it was "The Devil's Poetry," just as I remembered.)


----------



## Knox

Good morning everyone...my book Impulse Spy went live last night. So excited to join you guys in this opportunity!  bit.ly/impulsespy

I'll get the next-ending books in my nomination list! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Tom Swyers

2 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
3 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
3 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback

I've got these nominated.

Good luck!

Nail that job, Steve!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday - a big day for me. I've got a preliminary interview for a shot at the position of Administrative Justice of the Peace. I sent in an application a year ago and I had given up on it, when they phoned me just last week. I meet with them later this morning. It's just a preliminary interview and it might be months before I know for sure if I have been accepted for the training - but I am excited nonetheless. There is a shortage of these folks in our province and some folks have to wait months for a JP to be available to officiate at their wedding. It could bring me a much-needed side income - but more importantly, I would get play a very important role for one of the most important days of a person's life.
> 
> I'm trying not to be too excited.


Wishing you all the luck, both with the JP position and Kelpie Dreams!


----------



## lauramg_1406

Good luck Steve!

Congrats Louise! 

Comissionerations Aaron, but I'm sure it'll do great! The world needs more humour in it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Louise Cole

Good luck Steve!
Thanks Kody and Julianne! Sylvia - I so hope you enjoy your free copy  It feels strange to think people will be reading my bok after all this time. Be gentle 
Mark - ouch, that's tough. Good luck in the comp.
Bill - I rather like The Devil's Pottery. A spin-off perhaps?


----------



## Amy Mantravadi

Thank you to all who nominated "The Chronicle of Maud"! It just got picked up.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Good luck Steve!


----------



## CynthiaClay

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday - a big day for me. I've got a preliminary interview for a shot at the position of Administrative Justice of the Peace. ... It could bring me a much-needed side income - but more importantly, I would get play a very important role for one of the most important days of a person's life.
> 
> I'm trying not to be too excited.
> 
> I'm also happy to see that the promotion machines at Kindle Scout have begun to make their presence known for Kelpie Dreams again. As a part of their big two year anniversary 99 cent special, KELPIE DREAMS could stand to sell a few more copies. The first two days of the sale my book sort of hovered around the 100000 mark, which isn't bad but could be better. Well, this morning the book bounced up to the 40000 mark in Amazon Ranking - and that means I likely sold a dozen or so copies yesterday. Now let's get this list happening, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> [


Congrats on the job news! What a lovely way of thinking about the job, making others happy! No wonder you do this list every day! Thank you so much for that effort. It means a lot! Also thanks for telling about your book selling stats. Would that you make even more money selling your books.
By the way, in the US state of Florida all you need to marry people is a notary public license. Maybe you could get one and do package weddings for people to South Florida, especially in the winter when our weather is balmy. America needs help right now as we struggle to preserve our democracy and couples coming to tie the knot would be a very loving way to help.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Tom Swyers said:


> 2 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 3 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 3 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 
> I've got these nominated.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Nail that job, Steve!
> Cheers Tom &#128578;


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Tom Swyers said:


> 2 days left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 3 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 3 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 
> I've got these nominated.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Nail that job, Steve!


Just did the same. Good luck to all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Just a reminder about my Headtalker for teatime. It's here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/
Thanks to everyone who has supported it already!

Top three nominated as always. Fingers crossed for those awaiting news!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just a reminder about my Headtalker for teatime. It's here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead/
> Thanks to everyone who has supported it already!
> Top three nominated as always. Fingers crossed for those awaiting news!


I got you Julianne.

I have a headtalker that could use some love too, for my recently rejected Kindle Scout book. (Nothing like being on vacation for the big rejection.) https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-new-release/

I continue to nominate and love to see some of our group being picked. Congrats Louise and Amy!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Joynell Schultz said:


> I got you Julianne.
> 
> I have a headtalker that could use some love too, for my recently rejected Kindle Scout book. (Nothing like being on vacation for the big rejection.) https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-new-release/
> 
> I continue to nominate and love to see some of our group being picked. Congrats Louise and Amy!


I got yours too. I was so sorry to hear about your book not being selected. I had thought it would be. I hope you have an awesome release and oodles of sales.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Woot! I've just submitted my next book into the Kindle Scout! Now, I can relax ... for just a moment. Then, It's onto the next "thing" to get done.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Hello,

My story is on Kindle Scout as of today. I'm not doing much promoting, just a FB ad, asking friends/relatives and here on KBoards. Any support is appreciated. Thank you. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJG4RQ64MT57


----------



## Kody Boye

Thanks for the nominations, guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Amy Mantravadi said:


> Thank you to all who nominated "The Chronicle of Maud"! It just got picked up.


Congratulations!


----------



## Walt Mussell

Congrats, Louise!

Sorry, Aaron, the tagline still makes me laugh. I look forward to still reading it.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Kody Boye said:


> Thanks for the nominations, guys! Much appreciated.


Nominated. Good luck!


----------



## Mike Farlow

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Hello,
> 
> My story is on Kindle Scout as of today. I'm not doing much promoting, just a FB ad, asking friends/relatives and here on KBoards. Any support is appreciated. Thank you. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJG4RQ64MT57


Good Luck!! Based on what I've learned, don't expend all your contacts and efforts too soon. My contacts list was pretty small an I soon saw that 30 days can be a long time.


----------



## C L Salaski

Louise Cole said:


> Questions, my clever compadres
> 1. Has anyone ever had to wait the full 15 days?
> 2. I am trying to produce some shorts in Sigil and the stories are fine but on ADE only a small segment of the cover displays and in Calibre it's got a blank page before it and three afterwards. I've double checked the code and I've made the image even smaller than recommended (1500x2250 rather than 1600x2400) but nothing makes a difference.
> 
> I am thinking of taking a hammer to my computer to punish it for this utter failure to understand my needs. if you don't want to help me, take pity on my poor loyal 'puter. Thank you.


Congratulations, Louise! I'm looking forward to the Kindle Press release of The Devil's Poetry.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just did the same. Good luck to all!


Thanks for the support JG &#128578;


----------



## ritastradling

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Hello,
> 
> My story is on Kindle Scout as of today. I'm not doing much promoting, just a FB ad, asking friends/relatives and here on KBoards. Any support is appreciated. Thank you. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OJG4RQ64MT57


Have you saved 

I'm probably going to do the same as you with my next KS book coming up. A lot of people say to just drop it on there and forget it, and that works for them. If you look at the self reported stats on Lincoln Cole's website, it's pretty obvious that what really matters is the opinions of the Kindle Scout staff members who read the books after the campaign is over.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Thursday - and this is my Friday. A short evening shift tonight and then I have got the day off tomorrow and Saturday.

The interview went well yesterday. I am one of a WHOLE bunch of candidates, and they are looking to hold the half-day course that would give me the necessary credentials in the fall. So I'll hear from them between now and August. Might be tomorrow I hear, but more as likely it will a long time down the road. I am hopeful, but in the meantime I'll just keep on moving ahead as best as I can.

So let's move on to today's list!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
2 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
2 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
4 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
7 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
7 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
7 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
8 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
8 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
9 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
10 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
14 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
14 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
14 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
15 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
15 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
17 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
21 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
22 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
23 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
24 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
28 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
28 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

So check it out!
https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?ie=UTF8&node=11048035011


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
When They Came by Kody Boye
The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback

Good luck to all three and all those still waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## kberry

Hi all, I've put a SF novel up on Kindle Scout for the first time, and I'd appreciate any nominations if it appeals to you. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PX3QV98IHMEB

Thank you


----------



## Mike Farlow

Just nominated the top three

1 day left Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
2 days left When They Came by Kody Boye
2 days left The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback

Good luck to all!!

Mike


----------



## J.G. McKenney

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Thanks for the support JG &#128578;


Not a problem, it was totally selfish on my part. I can't wait to read it--for free!


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 2 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 2 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback


Nominated


----------



## Knox

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Thursday - and this is my Friday. A short evening shift tonight and then I have got the day off tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> The interview went well yesterday. I am one of a WHOLE bunch of candidates, and they are looking to hold the half-day course that would give me the necessary credentials in the fall. So I'll hear from them between now and August. Might be tomorrow I hear, but more as likely it will a long time down the road. I am hopeful, but in the meantime I'll just keep on moving ahead as best as I can.
> 
> So let's move on to today's list!
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 2 days left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 2 days left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 4 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 7 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 7 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 7 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 8 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 8 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 9 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
> 10 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 14 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 14 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 14 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
> 15 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 15 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 17 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 22 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 23 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 24 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 28 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.
> 
> So check it out!
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?ie=UTF8&node=11048035011


Would you mind adding me to the list? I went live Monday night. Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox. bit.ly/impulsespy

Thanks!


----------



## AaronFrale

Thank you for the condolences. Time Burrito is up for sale and on KU. I even got one unsolicited review that made me happy. I'm going to do a free promo on the 15th-19th of April (mainly because those were the dates with the best ad availability). But I thought I share the link with you now in case anyone was dying to check it out, or has a KU account:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XRK86LC

Thank you again for the support! It means a lot to me!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

ritastradling said:


> Nominated


Thanks Mike, Mark and Rita! &#128578;


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

ritastradling said:


> Have you saved
> 
> I'm probably going to do the same as you with my next KS book coming up. A lot of people say to just drop it on there and forget it, and that works for them. If you look at the self reported stats on Lincoln Cole's website, it's pretty obvious that what really matters is the opinions of the Kindle Scout staff members who read the books after the campaign is over.


 I hope that's true because I don't have a ton of contacts. I can only hope my story is good enough to catch their attention. Thanks for the save!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Knox said:


> Would you mind adding me to the list? I went live Monday night. Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox. bit.ly/impulsespy
> 
> Thanks!


 I had already checked out your book and saved it for later before you put up this post ;-) It sounds interesting and I love the cover.


----------



## amdonehere

Just nominated When They Came by Kody Boyd.

Good luck Kody.


----------



## amdonehere

Knox said:


> Good morning everyone...my book Impulse Spy went live last night. So excited to join you guys in this opportunity! bit.ly/impulsespy
> 
> I'll get the next-ending books in my nomination list! Best of luck!!!


I LOVE your cover. Will nominate when one of my spots frees up.


----------



## tanihanes

Next three nominated!
Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## Knox

Tiffany Garnett said:


> I had already checked out your book and saved it for later before you put up this post ;-) It sounds interesting and I love the cover.


Hey, thanks so much!!! I'll go check out yours as well 



AlexaKang said:


> I LOVE your cover. Will nominate when one of my spots frees up.


How nice of you!! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Thank you for the condolences. Time Burrito is up for sale and on KU. I even got one unsolicited review that made me happy. I'm going to do a free promo on the 15th-19th of April (mainly because those were the dates with the best ad availability). But I thought I share the link with you now in case anyone was dying to check it out, or has a KU account:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XRK86LC
> 
> Thank you again for the support! It means a lot to me!


I just picked it up. With that cover and that title, how could I resist? Evidently, the Kindle Scout staff needs to get more of a sense of humor.


----------



## ritastradling

Knox said:


> Would you mind adding me to the list? I went live Monday night. Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox. bit.ly/impulsespy
> 
> Thanks!


Love your cover!!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

This is off-topic, but I would really like you guys' opinion. I'm working on the next book I plan to shove into KS (still have to finish writing it, lol.) and I'd love some impressions on the cover. I just can't decide if it's good enough. It's okay to be blunt, it's not my first rodeo!


----------



## Kody Boye

AlexaKang said:


> Just nominated When They Came by Kody Boyd.
> 
> Good luck Kody.


Thank you!


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> This is off-topic, but I would really like you guys' opinion. I'm working on the next book I plan to shove into KS (still have to finish writing it, lol.) and I'd love some impressions on the cover. I just can't decide if it's good enough. It's okay to be blunt, it's not my first rodeo!


To be completely honest, it doesn't resonate well with me. I feel the pictures is too distant and pixelated to carry the joke. I suggest using an image closer and with more expression, like something like this: http://www.istockphoto.com/photo/tough-guy-*******-with-mullet-gm171590842-22157177

I also think you should incorporate the text into the picture somehow, like having it written across the rocks. Otherwise it gives it a scrapbook feel.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

ritastradling said:


> To be completely honest, it doesn't resonate well with me. I feel the pictures is too distant and pixelated to carry the joke. I suggest using an image closer and with more expression, like something like this: http://www.istockphoto.com/photo/tough-guy-*******-with-mullet-gm171590842-22157177
> 
> I also think you should incorporate the text into the picture somehow, like having it written across the rocks. Otherwise it gives it a scrapbook feel.


I would add that I'm not sure from looking at it what the genre is. I suspect that's a problem since, from what I understand, the number one role of the cover is to communicate genre. Of course, since I don't know what the genre is (sorry if you said it somewhere and I missed it!) it could be totally on point for a genre I never look at


----------



## Mike Farlow

ritastradling said:


> To be completely honest, it doesn't resonate well with me. I feel the pictures is too distant and pixelated to carry the joke. I suggest using an image closer and with more expression, like something like this: http://www.istockphoto.com/photo/tough-guy-*******-with-mullet-gm171590842-22157177
> 
> I also think you should incorporate the text into the picture somehow, like having it written across the rocks. Otherwise it gives it a scrapbook feel.


I'm with Rita. In addition, the lone man suggests he is essentially alone in what he does and perhaps by intent. Is that true? Looking into a clear blue sky leaves me with out any connection to his issues or his goals. It just doesn't seem to send out the core meaning of the book. In addition, I am a fan of Ted Bell and he wrote a really good book with the same title Nick of Time . . . if that matters.

https://www.amazon.com/Nick-Time-McIver-Adventures-Through/dp/0312581432


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks guys.  I appreciate the feedback.
As for genre, it's suspense.  Yes, Nick is alone in what he does.  I think the title will stay, but it won't be the first book that has the same title as another.  And I doubt the two will be confused, as I am such a noob, lol.


----------



## Kody Boye

I am so ready for my campaign to be over, but am all   at the same time. Here's hoping I hear news shortly so I don't have to wait forever.

In the meantime, I'll just be in my corner...


----------



## Dave Johnston

Hello Young Adults 

Thanks for all your help and support on this forum - it got me through the process!

I've now self-published my novel, and it is *currently FREE*. I know! I'd love you all to download it, and kinda hoping I might get some reviews out of it 

UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XT5L5SL
USA link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT5L5SL

Thanks!
Dave x


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just picked it up. With that cover and that title, how could I resist? Evidently, the Kindle Scout staff needs to get more of a sense of humor.


Thanks Bill. I can't blame them. They will pick things they know how to market and admittedly how do you market a cat on a burrito? I guess it's a question, I get to answer on my own.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I slept in and am late getting to the keyboard. Had a publisher e-mail me last night to let me know that he owed me $90 in anthology royalties. Nothing wrong with that.

So let's move on to today's list!

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
1 day left  When They Came by Kody Boye
1 day left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
3 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
6 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
6 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
6 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
7 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
7 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
8 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
9 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
13 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
13 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
13 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
14 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
14 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
16 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
20 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
21 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
22 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
23 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
23 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
27 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
27 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
29 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

So check it out!
https://www.lincolncole.net/scout-feature


----------



## Knox

ritastradling said:


> Love your cover!!


Thanks Rita!!

Boy, it's only day 3, and I'm already a mess. So glad I've been kinda slow at work lately...


----------



## MichelleKidd

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> I bought "Timeless Moments" in February but haven't had time to read it yet. Your excerpt sounded so good that I couldn't resist buying it.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Cindy


Hi, Cindy!
Thank you so much!! ❤ Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> This is off-topic, but I would really like you guys' opinion. I'm working on the next book I plan to shove into KS (still have to finish writing it, lol.) and I'd love some impressions on the cover. I just can't decide if it's good enough. It's okay to be blunt, it's not my first rodeo!


Look at some suspense genre book covers. Find some you like. The cover in this photo looks too literary. I think it's the way the title is displayed separately in a neutral shaded block. I love this cover (and Jeffrey Deaver's books) https://www.amazon.com/Solitude-Creek-Kathryn-Dance-Novel/dp/1455517178/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1490364566&sr=8-5&keywords=Jeffrey+Deaver

These look good, too:

All caps seems to be a thing with suspense covers. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=the+angel+experiment

If only we could have their sales, not just similar covers.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback.
> As for genre, it's suspense. Yes, Nick is alone in what he does. I think the title will stay, but it won't be the first book that has the same title as another. And I doubt the two will be confused, as I am such a noob, lol.


I like the title and the concept. However, science fiction was where my mind went when I heard the title and the tag. That may be just me.

I may be almost alone in not liking it when text encroaches on the cover image too much--I may have been an artist in a previous life--so for me the problem isn't so much that the title isn't on the rocks as that the title band takes up such a huge space. I suspect you were doing that because the image you wanted to use was landscape. I've been there so many times. Here's one that is the right orientation that might work: https://www.shutterstock.com/image-photo/silhouette-man-looking-sun-near-beach-177123233?src=wTbwgAaQjcRC_hklTwFe9A-4-24. If that one's too colorful, here's one that's more somber, though it might need a little cropping: https://www.shutterstock.com/image-photo/rear-view-man-watching-lake-cityscape-130519139?src=hpYrWY3vsFlMwUdme3_6PA-1-0


----------



## Used To Be BH

sixtypublishing said:


> Hello Young Adults
> 
> Thanks for all your help and support on this forum - it got me through the process!
> 
> I've now self-published my novel, and it is *currently FREE*. I know! I'd love you all to download it, and kinda hoping I might get some reviews out of it
> 
> UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XT5L5SL
> USA link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT5L5SL
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave x


Got it! It looks very interesting.


----------



## Walt Mussell

AaronFrale said:


> Thanks Bill. I can't blame them. They will pick things they know how to market and admittedly how do you market a cat on a burrito? I guess it's a question, I get to answer on my own.


Aaron, I'm still waiting for a decision on The Samurai's Heart and that's my concern, as in are they going to look at it and worry about how to market it.


----------



## Dave Johnston

Bill Hiatt said:


> Got it! It looks very interesting.


Thanks Bill - if only you worked for Kindle Scout


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks Alyson and Bill!
Dang.  I love that second picture, Bill, but unfortunately for me, other authors have loved it too.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Walt Mussell said:


> Aaron, I'm still waiting for a decision on The Samurai's Heart and that's my concern, as in are they going to look at it and worry about how to market it.


That's a tough situation, but if they really don't know how to market it, you might actually be better off on your own. The key advantage to going with Kindle Press would be the marketing.

(No, I probably wouldn't think that way if it were my book on the line, but it is probably nonetheless true.)


----------



## MrsFish

Thank you so much for posting this and driving traffic to our books! I'm the author of THE BLOOD OF SEVEN. FYI, I painted the cover image with me sweet acrylic skillz. 



Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday. I slept in and am late getting to the keyboard. Had a publisher e-mail me last night to let me know that he owed me $90 in anthology royalties. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> So let's move on to today's list!
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Maidenwood by J.M. Moreaux
> 1 day left  When They Came by Kody Boye
> 1 day left  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 3 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 6 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 6 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 6 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 7 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 7 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 8 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
> 9 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 13 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 13 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 13 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
> 14 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 14 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 16 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 20 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
> 21 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 22 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 23 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 27 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 27 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.
> 
> So check it out!
> https://www.lincolncole.net/scout-feature


----------



## JPDavid

A *big* *thank you* to Julianne and Louise for your comments about my _Mind Game_ blurb. I've taken your thoughts, incorporated some of them, and sent the blurb off to my cover designer who is working on the spine and back (yikes, sounds like she's a chiropractor!). 
And another *big* *thank you *to those of you who critiqued my three _Mind Game_ cover drafts. Here's the final draft which uses several of the suggestions from people on this board. _Mind Game_ will soon be available for pre-order on Amazon.
JP


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MrsFish said:


> Thank you so much for posting this and driving traffic to our books! I'm the author of THE BLOOD OF SEVEN. FYI, I painted the cover image with me sweet acrylic skillz.


Love your cover! Looks awesome!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JPDavid said:


> A *big* *thank you* to Julianne and Louise for your comments about my _Mind Game_ blurb. I've taken your thoughts, incorporated some of them, and sent the blurb off to my cover designer who is working on the spine and back (yikes, sounds like she's a chiropractor!).
> And another *big* *thank you *to those of you who critiqued my three _Mind Game_ cover drafts. Here's the final draft which uses several of the suggestions from people on this board. _Mind Game_ will soon be available for pre-order on Amazon.
> JP


Looks great, JP!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.

The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.
> 
> The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


Julianne,
I think you did a nice job with the improvements. The last 2 are eye catching. But I think I prefer the one where he's looking over the city-scape. The tag line and title (which are great!) make the story sound hopeful and heroic. The lighter colors and daytime setting communicate that. However, if you want dark, the one with scaffolding is a strong image. Good luck!


----------



## Robertson

sixtypublishing said:


> Hello Young Adults
> 
> Thanks for all your help and support on this forum - it got me through the process!
> 
> I've now self-published my novel, and it is *currently FREE*. I know! I'd love you all to download it, and kinda hoping I might get some reviews out of it
> 
> UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XT5L5SL
> USA link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT5L5SL
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave x


My wife picked it up, Dave. I think you appealed to her vanity when you called out to "young adults" (well, she has been young and is currently an adult). 

Best of luck with getting reviews, although you may well have one in the bag. Angelica is a frequent reviewer.

Cheers,

Robertson


----------



## Knox

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Julianne,
> I think you did a nice job with the improvements. The last 2 are eye catching. But I think I prefer the one where he's looking over the city-scape. The tag line and title (which are great!) make the story sound hopeful and heroic. The lighter colors and daytime setting communicate that. However, if you want dark, the one with scaffolding is a strong image. Good luck!


I agree. I like them both, but they say different things to me. The first one seems more...sad? hopeful? introspective? While the second one is darker and suggests menace. I would choose based on what your book's feel is.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Btw... I 've been away for KB's for a while (been writing!) but I've got a manuscript with Kindle Scout too. Thanks for all the great advice and info in this thread!

As of right now, it's listed as Hot! If anybody is interested, please take a look!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XTPR6WARCCW 

I'd appreciate feedback on the cover, too. I'm trying to communicate the idea that, while this book has clear appeal to men, women would like it too. What does the cover say to you?


----------



## jcarter

Knox said:


> I agree. I like them both, but they say different things to me. The first one seems more...sad? hopeful? introspective? While the second one is darker and suggests menace. I would choose based on what your book's feel is.


I agree with this. I really like both. It's just a matter of the mood you want to convey. Both are beautiful!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Stephen T. Harper said:


> I'd appreciate feedback on the cover, too. I'm trying to communicate the idea that, while this book has clear appeal to men, women would like it too. What does the cover say to you?


I have your book saved and LOVE the cover. It says action and adventure -- mystery too. Kinda like James Bond. Good luck!


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.
> 
> The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


I really like both. #1 seems like the figure is a hero and #2 seems like the figure is the killer.

I do have one more suggestion, I love the title placement but not the fonts. They kind of say system fonts to me (even if they're not). Have you ever checked out 1001 fonts? They have hundreds of free and commercial free fonts that are original.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Btw... I 've been away for KB's for a while (been writing!) but I've got a manuscript with Kindle Scout too. Thanks for all the great advice and info in this thread!
> 
> As of right now, it's listed as Hot! If anybody is interested, please take a look!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XTPR6WARCCW
> 
> I'd appreciate feedback on the cover, too. I'm trying to communicate the idea that, while this book has clear appeal to men, women would like it too. What does the cover say to you?


 The cover looks James Bondish. I love the tag line.


----------



## SG

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.
> 
> The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


WOW, Julianne, your covers keep getting better and better. These new ones are really GOOD.

I prefer #2. #1 to me looks a tad gloomy (sad), gives me dystopian vibes. #2 is downright menacing. I also prefer the fonts and placement in #2 (only suggestion would be to unbold the tagline in #2)


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Joynell Schultz said:


> I have your book saved and LOVE the cover. It says action and adventure -- mystery too. Kinda like James Bond. Good luck!


Thanks!

And thanks to Tiffany too. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the comments, everybody!  So far, based on here and my blog, new try #1 is in the lead.
SG- agree that the #1 fonts aren't quite there yet.  I think the gloomy feel is probably a better fit than the menacing. 
Rita- I have tons of fonts fro 1001!  Tons, and I still can't find one I like, lol!  I don't think anyone likes the title font, so I'll play some more.
JCarter- Thanks!
Knox- with the feedback, I think #1 has the right feel for the story.  Thanks!
Stephen- Awesome feedback.  And your cover looks amazing.  It has a very Bond feel to it.

As always, top 3 nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting on news.


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Rita- I have tons of fonts fro 1001! Tons, and I still can't find one I like, lol! I don't think anyone likes the title font, so I'll play some more.


Isn't it great  love that site!!! That and pixabay


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Have watched The Samurai's Heart and Wolf Enforcer bounce up and down in Hot and Trending and both have been picked up.  Congratulations Walt and Jessica.  Also saw The Method on the billboard.  Looks like a neat story, Duncan.  Congratulations!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ritastradling said:


> Isn't it great  love that site!!! That and pixabay


Both my new pictures came from Pixabay. Love it!


----------



## Walt Mussell

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Have watched The Samurai's Heart and Wolf Enforcer bounce up and down in Hot and Trending and both have been picked up. Congratulations Walt and Jessica. Also saw The Method on the billboard. Looks like a neat story, Duncan. Congratulations!


Thank you! I'm stunned!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Walt Mussell said:


> Thank you! I'm stunned!


Yes, congrats to all three of you! Brilliant &#128522;


----------



## C L Salaski

Kody Boye said:


> Thank you!


Hi Kody, I just got an opening and nominated your book WHEN THEY CAME. Just in the nick of time. Good luck!

Cindy


----------



## ritastradling

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Btw... I 've been away for KB's for a while (been writing!) but I've got a manuscript with Kindle Scout too. Thanks for all the great advice and info in this thread!
> 
> As of right now, it's listed as Hot! If anybody is interested, please take a look!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/XTPR6WARCCW
> 
> I'd appreciate feedback on the cover, too. I'm trying to communicate the idea that, while this book has clear appeal to men, women would like it too. What does the cover say to you?


I think the cover is great but it looks like the wrong dimensions for an ebook


----------



## ritastradling

Walt Mussell said:


> Thank you! I'm stunned!


Congratulations!


----------



## Kody Boye

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Kody, I just got an opening and nominated your book WHEN THEY CAME. Just in the nick of time. Good luck!
> 
> Cindy


Thank you! I appreciate it so much! <3


----------



## Steve Vernon

Good morning folks, it's Saturday.

I've got some snow to shovel, but then I might be going out to the movies.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  When They Came by Kody Boye
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
2 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
5 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
5 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
5 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
6 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
6 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
7 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
8 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
12 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
12 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
12 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
13 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
13 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
15 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
19 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
20 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
21 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
22 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
22 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
26 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
26 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
28 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
29 days left 




I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
http://abam.info/kindlescout/


----------



## AaronFrale

Congrats Walt!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Have watched The Samurai's Heart and Wolf Enforcer bounce up and down in Hot and Trending and both have been picked up. Congratulations Walt and Jessica. Also saw The Method on the billboard. Looks like a neat story, Duncan. Congratulations!


Huzzah for the good news! Congrats to all three of you!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Hey, everyone (*cough*Steve*cough*)!

My Kindle Scout campaign went live last night and I'm happy to share the link. I know it's a ways until it reaches the top of Steve's list, but I'd love your consideration and nomination.

I give you ... my novel Turn: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BFAK9DB2CCF0 

Thanks, everyone!

Paul


----------



## Jada Ryker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.
> 
> The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


I love the bottom right one  It makes me wonder how he got there and if he's going to make it out alive. I can't wait to read the book!


----------



## Mike Farlow

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.
> 
> The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


I like the one of him looking over the city. Seems to fit his character and where he operates. BTW, do you do your own covers?


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  When They Came by Kody Boye
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 2 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack


Got these three nominated  good luck guys!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Walt Mussell said:


> Thank you! I'm stunned!


Congratulations!
(Apparently they did figure out how to market it!)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.


Looking at the sale page, I'm reminded of how many titles Kindle Press has published--and how good they all look! My TRB list is growing by the minute...


----------



## TT Rankin

Just saw notification on Samurai's Heart, congrats Walt!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.
> 
> The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


Julianne, I love both of the new covers, but I love the one on the right more. It has more of an "action" feel and it's darker. Good luck finishing the book. No matter which of these new covers you choose, it will represent your writing well.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Julianne, I love both of the new covers, but I love the one on the right more. It has more of an "action" feel and it's darker. Good luck finishing the book. No matter which of these new covers you choose, it will represent your writing well.


I agree. The one on the right calls to me somewhat more than the one on the left, but either would work well.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Congratulations to Walt, Jessica and Duncan. Samurai's Heart, Wolf Enforcer and The Method look like great reads. Well played!


----------



## Dave Johnston

Robertson said:


> My wife picked it up, Dave. I think you appealed to her vanity when you called out to "young adults" (well, she has been young and is currently an adult).
> 
> Best of luck with getting reviews, although you may well have one in the bag. Angelica is a frequent reviewer.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Robertson


Thanks Robertson (and Angelica). Anywhere between the terms Young and Adult count haha


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

ritastradling said:


> I think the cover is great but it looks like the wrong dimensions for an ebook


Thanks Rita. And you're absolutely right about the dimensions. I didn't realize before how much that matters. Unfortunately, to fix that problem, I had to rebuild the cover from scratch.

Any thoughts/preferences on these? I'm leaning toward the one where her hair shows beneath the title. But I don't want it to be too busy.


----------



## Jill Nojack

ritastradling said:


> Got these three nominated  good luck guys!


Many thanks, Rita. It's appreciated.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  When They Came by Kody Boye
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 2 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack


OK, I got the top three in my nominations! Good luck, Scouter's!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Steve Vernon said:


> Good morning folks, it's Saturday.
> 
> I've got some snow to shovel, but then I might be going out to the movies.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  When They Came by Kody Boye
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Blood of Seven by Claire L. Fishback
> 2 days left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
> 5 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 5 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 5 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 6 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 6 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 7 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
> 8 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 12 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 12 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 12 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
> 13 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 13 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 15 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 19 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
> 20 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 21 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 22 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 22 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 26 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 26 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 28 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.
> 
> Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!
> 
> So check it out today
> http://abam.info/kindlescout/


Thanks for adding me to the list, Steve! Much appreciated!


----------



## ritastradling

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks Rita. And you're absolutely right about the dimensions. I didn't realize before how much that matters. Unfortunately, to fix that problem, I had to rebuild the cover from scratch.
> 
> Any thoughts/preferences on these? I'm leaning toward the one where her hair shows beneath the title. But I don't want it to be too busy.


Yeah, that looks fantastic, just enough on the top and bottom. Really visually appealing with the black and red. Two other things I noticed:
You have a "dash, dash" on the annotation of the quote and I'm assuming you wanted an emdash or a single dash?
Also, there's a severe photo cut off shown at the bottom of her hair at the left and you probably want to fade that. Do you have photoshop?


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

ritastradling said:


> Yeah, that looks fantastic, just enough on the top and bottom. Really visually appealing with the black and red. Two other things I noticed:
> You have a "dash, dash" on the annotation of the quote and I'm assuming you wanted an emdash or a single dash?
> Also, there's a severe photo cut off shown at the bottom of her hair at the left and you probably want to fade that. Do you have photoshop?


Thanks! Are you talking about the first one with the cut off at the C? I can fix that. Do you prefer that one to the second one where the hair goes to the bottom?

I suppose I do want an em dash. Thanks. And I'm using Pixelmator.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jada Ryker said:


> I love the bottom right one  It makes me wonder how he got there and if he's going to make it out alive. I can't wait to read the book!


Thanks Jada! That's two votes so far for the one on the right, and alkl the others for the one on the left, I'm afraid.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Mike Farlow said:


> I like the one of him looking over the city. Seems to fit his character and where he operates. BTW, do you do your own covers?


I think it's going to be that one, with a little font fine tuning. Thanks! I do make my own covers. Not thew smartest thing to do, but I'm the only person I can afford, lol.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Julianne, I love both of the new covers, but I love the one on the right more. It has more of an "action" feel and it's darker. Good luck finishing the book. No matter which of these new covers you choose, it will represent your writing well.


Thank you! Well that's 3 votes for the right, it might end up a toss up! I like this book, I think it will be a fun read.


----------



## Tom Swyers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, I've got two new mock-ups for my Nick of Time cover. I won't clutter us up any more on the thread, but I would appreciate any and all comments. I took a good look at bestsellers in suspense covers, and they all all over the place design-wise. Suspense is such a broad genre. Regardless, I think I have a couple better choices now than the first try. Now I can't decide if either is good enough, lol.
> 
> The book is suspense with a speculative element. And you can find the blog post with all three covers so far here: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/03/24/making-a-cover-blues/


Hi Julianne,

The one on the right is a hands-down winner for me.

I love the tunnel effect of that cover--it draws you in. The placement of the tagline in that tunnel makes you focus on it. And I love the tagline too. The title font is gothic-like and fits the genre--narrow and taller. I would suggest making the title all white, maybe have the font a little wider. The background coloring is great for a suspense.


----------



## ritastradling

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks! Are you talking about the first one with the cut off at the C? I can fix that. Do you prefer that one to the second one where the hair goes to the bottom?
> 
> I suppose I do want an em dash. Thanks. And I'm using Pixelmator.


The first one. The second one didn't show up for some reason for me.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Oh, okay, sorry. And I'm sorry, every body to keep posting these, but I do want your opinion (Rita's and anybody else's too  ) so once more... This is the one I'm leaning towards. The difference is seeing all the way to the bottom - her shoulder and hair. + and extra ring on the scope. Better? Worse? All opinions welcome, thanks.


----------



## ritastradling

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Oh, okay, sorry. And I'm sorry, every body to keep posting these, but I do want your opinion (Rita's and anybody else's too  ) so once more... This is the one I'm leaning towards. The difference is seeing all the way to the bottom - her shoulder and hair. + and extra ring on the scope. Better? Worse? All opinions welcome, thanks.


Wow! Interesting what a difference hair makes... I really love both of them. I think the difference is that in the cover with the hair the woman seems more like she could be the main character rather than simply the love interest, femme fatale or victim. She seems like the subject of the cover, rather than the mysterious woman in the background.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Stephen, I'd love to comment on your covers, but none of the pictures are showing up for me.  Maybe you should try posting them elsewhere and providing a link?


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

ritastradling said:


> Wow! Interesting what a difference hair makes... I really love both of them. I think the difference is that in the cover with the hair the woman seems more like she could be the main character rather than simply the love interest, femme fatale or victim. She seems like the subject of the cover, rather than the mysterious woman in the background.


Another good point, Rita. You're killing me with good points. I'm torn because your take away from he first one is right on. She is not the main character. But I definitely want readers to think she has a big role, and that she's not just another pretty face. I love the expression on the model. She looks thoughtful and maybe dangerous. It's important because the gun sight screams out that men will like this story. But I want to communicate that here is a lot in here for women readers too. Strong female characters.

On the other hand, the second one looks really cool, but maybe it's too much about her? Agh....

But, Still, I think he sniper scope is an unmistakable symbol on a book cover, right? He's the title character and there will be blood, as it were.

Oh, well, I can't change the one on KScout anyway. So I guess I gave 30 days to think about it. Thanks for your input! &#128526;


----------



## Kody Boye

Ermagherd. It's over.

I will now slowly die while waiting for my decision...


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday.

I had a great day yesterday. It was my wife's birthday. Our young fellow took her to the movies and I went along and paid my own way. We saw GET OUT - which was a fun little horror flick. Sort of a cross between Guess Who's Coming To Dinner and The Stepford Wives. It really wasn't that much of a big screen movie and I felt a little peeved at the protagonist's buddy who was played like a character out of a Damon Wayans movie and really clashed with the suspense that they were trying to build - but I enjoyed it just the same.

We had dinner at a local cafe. I had a Cuban sandwich and fries, my wife had chicken and waffles, and our young fellow had a giant double-decker hamburger.

Then home for birthday cake.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
4 day left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
4 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
4 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
5 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
5 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
6 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
7 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
11 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
11 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
11 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
12 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
12 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
14 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
15 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
18 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
19 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
20 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
21 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
21 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
25 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
25 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
27 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
28 days left 




I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Captain Cranky

*This post has been removed by the author in response to Verticalscope's over-reaching TOS*


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack
Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Kody Boye said:


> Ermagherd. It's over.
> 
> I will now slowly die while waiting for my decision...


I feel your pain. 
Do you think it's better to prepare yourself for the worst or envision victory? 
I've been seesawing between both while trying and failing to distract myself with actual real life events and, of course, writing the next novel. 
I don't recommend any of these methods.
Last night white wine and sushi helped a little.
PS. Don't die. A little self torture is okay, though.


----------



## ritastradling

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I feel your pain.
> Do you think it's better to prepare yourself for the worst or envision victory?
> I've been seesawing between both while trying and failing to distract myself with actual real life events and, of course, writing the next novel.
> I don't recommend any of these methods.
> Last night white wine and sushi helped a little.
> PS. Don't die. A little self torture is okay, though.


I feel like the writing the next novel one is a really good one for me  that's how I distracted myself through the wait.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

ritastradling said:


> I feel like the writing the next novel one is a really good one for me  that's how I distracted myself through the wait.


Very sensible advice. I think I should stay offline for a bit, too. It definitely feeds the anxiety. 
How'd you get so smart? You must be a writer.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

What do people think about “Hot and Trending” versus what it has traditionally taken to be offered a contract? I ask because, I’m starting out Hot, but basically a Facebook appeal to friends was the only arrow I had to shoot, so with 27 days to go, I’m expecting to drop off the list shortly. Based on 2 days worth of info, 36% of my views are coming from strangers on the Amazon site, so that seems like a good thing. But how much does “Hot” really matter? All the past winners look like pretty good books. Does anybody know how much the “nominations” factored in?


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Stephen, I'd love to comment on your covers, but none of the pictures are showing up for me. Maybe you should try posting them elsewhere and providing a link?


Good idea, Julianne. Sorry it didn't show. And again, sorry to everyone on this thread for hogging all that space. I didn't mean to have the images so huge and didn't intend to hi-jack this thread. I do still want thoughts though, so maybe I'll just start a "need cover advice" thread.


----------



## Louise Cole

In short, Stephen, no we don't know exactly, but it's best to see H&T and selection as two different things. H&T is about how effectively you can market your book and marketing your book is a good and necessary skill for you and good for future sales, so it's probably worth giving some thought to in its own right. Selection is about all that stuff but mainly whether or not the KP team thinks it can make money from your book which I think means 1. it's on genre 2.it's pretty good and 3. it's commercial. I suspect if they think they can sell it to a reasonable number of people, they'll take it regardless of whether you are H&T for long and if it was rubbish (hypothetically, of course) even if you knew enough people to get 100 votes a day. So don't over stress it, but if you want to write and you want to sell your work, at some point you are going to have to learn how to market your work.  So if a single facebook appeal really is the only arrow in your quiver, I'd have a think about finding more arrows, if not for Scout then for the rest of your career.


----------



## Louise Cole

Claire, Kody, Alyson, everyone who's waiting... ug, hang in there. I'm sending virtual hugs. I wrote a list of jobs and worked my way through them to keep busy and feel llike the time was productive and not just waiting. But it's horrible. Ain't no way to make it anything other than horrible.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## ritastradling

Louise Cole said:


> In short, Stephen, no we don't know exactly, but it's best to see H&T and selection as two different things. H&T is about how effectively you can market your book and marketing your book is a good and necessary skill for you and good for future sales, so it's probably worth giving some thought to in its own right. Selection is about all that stuff but mainly whether or not the KP team thinks it can make money from your book which I think means 1. it's on genre 2.it's pretty good and 3. it's commercial. I suspect if they think they can sell it to a reasonable number of people, they'll take it regardless of whether you are H&T for long and if it was rubbish (hypothetically, of course) even if you knew enough people to get 100 votes a day. So don't over stress it, but if you want to write and you want to sell your work, at some point you are going to have to learn how to market your work. So if a single facebook appeal really is the only arrow in your quiver, I'd have a think about finding more arrows, if not for Scout then for the rest of your career.


I think Louise has it spot on here


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Louise Cole said:


> So if a single facebook appeal really is the only arrow in your quiver, I'd have a think about finding more arrows, if not for Scout then for the rest of your career.


Good point.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

ritastradling said:


> I think Louise has it spot on here


I like your blog, Rita. Can I ask you a couple of questions about it?

How much time do you put into it versus writing new material?

And I saw that "Ensnared" is going to be published by KP! Congratulations! Did you do a lot of promotion to get clicks during your 30 days?


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> The one on the right is a hands-down winner for me.
> 
> I love the tunnel effect of that cover--it draws you in. The placement of the tagline in that tunnel makes you focus on it. And I love the tagline too. The title font is gothic-like and fits the genre--narrow and taller. I would suggest making the title all white, maybe have the font a little wider. The background coloring is great for a suspense.


Tom, who did your cover for Killdeer?


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I had one slot open and nominated A Wolf Dreaming.  Good luck!


----------



## Kody Boye

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I feel your pain.
> Do you think it's better to prepare yourself for the worst or envision victory?
> I've been seesawing between both while trying and failing to distract myself with actual real life events and, of course, writing the next novel.
> I don't recommend any of these methods.
> Last night white wine and sushi helped a little.
> PS. Don't die. A little self torture is okay, though.


I'm mostly just lamenting right now, haha. I'm preparing for the worst and already have a game plan if it comes to that, so I'm not too worried. I've taken hard knocks before. Not like this would be much different.  I'm mostly just hoping I get over this bout of allergy sickness here soon.


----------



## Mike Farlow

Nominated: 1 day left The Innocent Dead by Jill Nojack

And, I can see the light in the tunnel . . .  just a few more days!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> The one on the right is a hands-down winner for me.
> 
> I love the tunnel effect of that cover--it draws you in. The placement of the tagline in that tunnel makes you focus on it. And I love the tagline too. The title font is gothic-like and fits the genre--narrow and taller. I would suggest making the title all white, maybe have the font a little wider. The background coloring is great for a suspense.


Thanks Tom! Now I'm back to being completely undecided which one to chose, lol, but that just means they are both on the right track. I'm going to play with the fonts on both of them and see what happens.


----------



## cdalebrittain

Hi, fellow writers! I'm a 6-year KDP veteran, trying Kindle Scout in the last year.

They didn't take my book last summer, though the fact that it took them 2 weeks to say No made me hopeful that maybe I was "close."

So I'm trying again! If anyone is interested, here's the link.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30OMY3NJSUDUS

The book is called "Ashes of Heaven," by me (C. Dale Brittain). It's a retelling of the Tristan and Isolde story, trying to get closer to the Celtic original than the rather insipid versions one sometimes sees (like the movie 10 years ago) It's not a story of true love! "Passion and betrayal in mythic Cornwall" as my log line says. On the other hand, modern readers don't like it when _everybody_ ends up dead. So I've tried to incorporate real medieval social history and modern ideas that at least some people get home safely while following Celtic myth where it wants to lead. Thank you!


----------



## ritastradling

Stephen T. Harper said:


> I like your blog, Rita. Can I ask you a couple of questions about it?
> 
> How much time do you put into it versus writing new material?
> 
> And I saw that "Ensnared" is going to be published by KP! Congratulations! Did you do a lot of promotion to get clicks during your 30 days?


Omg!! I tried to respond to this twice and both times got deleted!! Sorry I don't have it in me to write as much detail out a third time. I spend most of my time working on new material. I try to do 3k words a day  but sometimes I'll do only 1k all the way to 10k on some days. I'm hoping to enter another book in on May 1st. As for promoting Ensnared, I more promoted the book itself than the campaign, and I had links on Goodreads and my website. I did a blog post and posted on my social media but only once for each site, I'm pretty sure. I took out a $20 ad on a really popular book blog site for my genre. I did a couple other things but they didn't really show to much on my link clicks--fiverr and headtalker. Only 35% of my traffic was from the outside though, so I don't think I drove too much traffic there.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

ritastradling said:


> Omg!! I tried to respond to this twice and both times got deleted!! Sorry I don't have it in me to write as much detail out a third time. I spend most of my time working on new material. I try to do 3k words a day  but sometimes I'll do only 1k all the way to 10k on some days. I'm hoping to enter another book in on May 1st. As for promoting Ensnared, I more promoted the book itself than the campaign, and I had links on Goodreads and my website. I did a blog post and posted on my social media but only once for each site, I'm pretty sure. I took out a $20 ad on a really popular book blog site for my genre. I did a couple other things but they didn't really show to much on my link clicks--fiverr and headtalker. Only 35% of my traffic was from the outside though, so I don't think I drove to much traffic there.


3K a day! Very productive.

So, it sounds like 65% or so of your traffic was from inside, meaning unmarketed-to and just coming from Amazon or KScout traffic? That's interesting. Was your Ensnared "Hot" most of that time? Because that would be telling of how Scout works.


----------



## Jill James

If this isn't the right place or there is somewhere in these 1000 pages that mentions it, just redirect me, please!

I'm already self-published, so do we format for Kindle Scout like we were going to publish, or are there guidelines for something different somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## ritastradling

Stephen T. Harper said:


> 3K a day! Very productive.
> 
> So, it sounds like 65% or so of your traffic was from inside, meaning unmarketed-to and just coming from Amazon or KScout traffic? That's interesting. Was your Ensnared "Hot" most of that time? Because that would be telling of how Scout works.


I'll message you my stats, if it helps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I work an evening shift tonight.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
3 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
3 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
4 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
4 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
5 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
6 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
10 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
10 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
10 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
11 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
11 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
13 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
14 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
17 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
18 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
19 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
20 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
24 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
24 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
26 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
27 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Goldpencil

Got Elven Godstone rings saved for later


----------



## Tom Swyers

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Tom, who did your cover for Killdeer?


Hi JoAnn:

I did. But it didn't come easy. Here's a video I made of the process:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTkgmFrfXgg


----------



## Paul Kohler

Hmm. Any reason I get Justice League trailer on Youtube when my link is clicked in your list, Steve? Not that I'm complaining too much, but I think the movie will do fine without a few dozen more votes from our group!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi JoAnn:
> 
> I did. But it didn't come easy. Here's a video I made of the process:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTkgmFrfXgg


Thank you. Will look at it but probably won't follow in your footsteps. (smile) I am however trying to master the art of Twitter Cards. That's proving to be challenging but I like the idea of going after readers, that makes sense.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Louise Cole said:


> Claire, Kody, Alyson, everyone who's waiting... ug, hang in there. I'm sending virtual hugs. I wrote a list of jobs and worked my way through them to keep busy and feel llike the time was productive and not just waiting. But it's horrible. Ain't no way to make it anything other than horrible.
> 
> Best of luck to you all.


Thank you for the kind thoughts and virtual hugs. I'm writing a new ghost story, taking long walks in the woods and trying to stay offline (except for just a few minutes this morning- haha). It's helping.


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> 3 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> 3 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek


Grabbed these ones. Good luck you three and to all those waiting for an answer!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jill James said:


> If this isn't the right place or there is somewhere in these 1000 pages that mentions it, just redirect me, please!
> 
> I'm already self-published, so do we format for Kindle Scout like we were going to publish, or are there guidelines for something different somewhere? Thanks.


Jill, there is no special formatting. Prep the way you normally would to publish an ebook, and send them the file format they ask for--Word, if I recall correctly.

They do want all front and back matter, not just the body. (I asked before my first time.)

Although books do receive one round of editing if they're selected, the KS editors are looking for books that don't require too much work, so it's a good idea to put your best effort into editing and perfecting before submitting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Paul Kohler said:


> Hmm. Any reason I get Justice League trailer on Youtube when my link is clicked in your list, Steve? Not that I'm complaining too much, but I think the movie will do fine without a few dozen more votes from our group!


Er...um...because you're my hero? Because you're everything I wish I could be?


Sorry Paul, I've corrected that goof-up.


----------



## Mike Farlow

ritastradling said:


> Grabbed these ones. Good luck you three and to all those waiting for an answer!!


Thanks Rita!!

Mike


----------



## Jill James

Bill Hiatt said:


> Jill, there is no special formatting. Prep the way you normally would to publish an ebook, and send them the file format they ask for--Word, if I recall correctly.
> 
> They do want all front and back matter, not just the body. (I asked before my first time.)


Thanks, Bill. I was curious about front and back matter, thinking they had a template for all the KS books or something.


----------



## Patricia KC

Jill James said:


> Thanks, Bill. I was curious about front and back matter, thinking they had a template for all the KS books or something.


I didn't include front and back matter until my final, post-editing, submission after being selected. My initial campaign submission was in standard manuscript format.


----------



## Leo deSouza

Hi guys.

Could you please tell me if you know about this?

*What are the criteria that Amazon uses to accept the submission? (I'm talking only about the submission, not signing the Scout Publishing contract!)*

I heard that they check basic things like the cover and the general book commercial appeal.

But what about the manuscript? Do they check the formatting? What about the writing style and all?

*Do they read the accepted manuscritps? Once your submitted book is accepted, do Amazon editors read the entire book on their own? Or will they only do it when the campaign is over and your book got enough nominations?*

Thank you.
Modify message


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Leo deSouza said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Could you please tell me if you know about this?
> 
> *What are the criteria that Amazon uses to accept the submission? (I'm talking only about the submission, not signing the Scout Publishing contract!)*
> 
> I heard that they check basic things like the cover and the general book commercial appeal.
> 
> But what about the manuscript? Do they check the formatting? What about the writing style and all?
> 
> *Do they read the accepted manuscritps? Once your submitted book is accepted, do Amazon editors read the entire book on their own? Or will they only do it when the campaign is over and your book got enough nominations?*
> 
> Thank you.
> Modify message


I don't think they read the manuscripts unless the whole thing catches their eye. I think it's a way of getting submissions and letting readers help sort out the slush pile to save them time. Also, it's a pretty clever way to build fan-interest in potential projects before they are launched.

They are looking for something to read. But I don't think they read them all. As for the formatting - they must look at that before posting. They'd have to.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Anyone know the percentage/number of debut authors who have been winners?


----------



## Carey Lewis

Leo deSouza said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Could you please tell me if you know about this?
> 
> *What are the criteria that Amazon uses to accept the submission? (I'm talking only about the submission, not signing the Scout Publishing contract!)*
> 
> I heard that they check basic things like the cover and the general book commercial appeal.
> 
> But what about the manuscript? Do they check the formatting? What about the writing style and all?
> 
> *Do they read the accepted manuscritps? Once your submitted book is accepted, do Amazon editors read the entire book on their own? Or will they only do it when the campaign is over and your book got enough nominations?*
> 
> Thank you.
> Modify message


In my opinion, I think they read every manuscript until they have a reason not to read anymore. So, I think they give every entry a shot, but I don't think they finish every entry they start. It would be like you starting a book, and then realizing you don't like it, or find it interesting (or in their case, commercially viable), then you stop reading it. I imagine they function much like the readers at Hollywood studios do; the read until there's a reason not to anymore, then send a report up the ladder of why it's a 'pass' or 'consider' or even possible a 'select.' Then the next person gets a hold of it and does the same (who may or may not decide).

That's how I envision the process going. Why I'd also imagine some people get their answer in a couple of days while others don't get their answer until the evaluation period is close to ending.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Anyone know the percentage/number of debut authors who have been winners?


I just saw a Fbook thread last week where this was asked of selected winners. Of the 200+ Kindle Scout winners, 46 responded. Here is the breakdown of their response:

Authors who were previously traditionally published (Or a mix of traditional and indie): 6 (13%)
Authors who had previously published only as an Indie: 35 (76%)
Debut authors (i.e., their KP book was their first): 5 (11%)

Hope this helps.

S.


----------



## cdalebrittain

Leo deSouza said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Could you please tell me if you know about this?
> 
> *What are the criteria that Amazon uses to accept the submission? (I'm talking only about the submission, not signing the Scout Publishing contract!)*
> 
> I heard that they check basic things like the cover and the general book commercial appeal.
> 
> But what about the manuscript? Do they check the formatting? What about the writing style and all?
> 
> *Do they read the accepted manuscritps? Once your submitted book is accepted, do Amazon editors read the entire book on their own? Or will they only do it when the campaign is over and your book got enough nominations?*
> 
> Thank you.
> Modify message


They say in their guidelines that they want something that's professionally edited and has a great cover. So my guess is that they give a book a quick look to make sure it's not too incoherent. It also has to be at least 50,000 words.


----------



## Michael Sussman

I'm excited to discover this great thread as I'm gearing up to submit my novel to KS. 

I'm running a contest for the cover and have several good options. My question is: how conservative/liberal do they tend to be with covers? 

Most of the ones I see on the site are pretty generic and--to me--somewhat boring. My novel is highly unconventional, so I'm leaning toward a cover that is unusual and startling. Is that okay? One of them is surreal and includes nudity, although no "private parts" are visible. Is that a bad idea for the contest, or for getting into the contest?

Thanks!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I just saw a Fbook thread last week where this was asked of selected winners. Of the 200+ Kindle Scout winners, 46 responded. Here is the breakdown of their response:
> 
> Authors who were previously traditionally published (Or a mix of traditional and indie): 6 (13%)
> Authors who had previously published only as an Indie: 35 (76%)
> Debut authors (i.e., their KP book was their first): 5 (11%)
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> S.


Very much so. Thank you. I'm a debut author, so looking on the bright side, some of us have made it. (smile)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Very much so. Thank you. I'm a debut author, so looking on the bright side, some of us have made it. (smile)


Good luck!


----------



## ritastradling

Carey Lewis said:


> In my opinion, I think they read every manuscript until they have a reason not to read anymore. So, I think they give every entry a shot, but I don't think they finish every entry they start. It would be like you starting a book, and then realizing you don't like it, or find it interesting (or in their case, commercially viable), then you stop reading it. I imagine they function much like the readers at Hollywood studios do; the read until there's a reason not to anymore, then send a report up the ladder of why it's a 'pass' or 'consider' or even possible a 'select.' Then the next person gets a hold of it and does the same (who may or may not decide).
> 
> That's how I envision the process going. Why I'd also imagine some people get their answer in a couple of days while others don't get their answer until the evaluation period is close to ending.


I think Carey has it right here. My best guess would follow along with his thought process too, yet I'm not actually sure that they've told anyone their process. What is known is that books have been accepted with little to no time on Hot and Trending and very few page views, so likely they don't only read the popular ones. They say they want it copy edited, but authors have won who haven't gone through copy editing. I do think I spot some cover trends they like, but others don't fit in with that. They do heavily edit the manuscript after the book is selected. Sorry that this is so inconclusive.


----------



## Patricia KC

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Very much so. Thank you. I'm a debut author, so looking on the bright side, some of us have made it. (smile)


I'm a debut author, and my book was selected with less than 1,000 page views and about 160 hours in H&T (all at the beginning and end). There is hope. In fact, I think the Scout process is more open to debut novelists than most traditional routes.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Patricia KC said:


> I'm a debut author, and my book was selected with less than 1,000 page views and about 160 hours in H&T (all at the beginning and end). There is hope. In fact, I think the Scout process is more open to debut novelists than most traditional routes.


Exactly. Thank you. But the fact that they pick a lot of previously published indie authors isn't disheartening. It probably reflects those authors' experience, since people who have written multiple books will usually have learned a few things. I'm also a 'new' author, but I've written several unpublished novels and I have a day job where I write and edit too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia KC said:


> I didn't include front and back matter until my final, post-editing, submission after being selected. My initial campaign submission was in standard manuscript format.


Good to know! It never occurred to me to put the front and back matter in, so I never have.


----------



## CynthiaClay

Thanks to your alert, Steve, that the Kindle Scout books were on sale for a buck, I  went and had me a KScout shopping spree!  

Oh, everyone but me seems to have figured out how to put their pic next to their names. How do I do that? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jada Ryker

MSuss said:


> I'm excited to discover this great thread as I'm gearing up to submit my novel to KS.
> 
> I'm running a contest for the cover and have several good options. My question is: how conservative/liberal do they tend to be with covers?
> 
> Most of the ones I see on the site are pretty generic and--to me--somewhat boring. My novel is highly unconventional, so I'm leaning toward a cover that is unusual and startling. Is that okay? One of them is surreal and includes nudity, although no "private parts" are visible. Is that a bad idea for the contest, or for getting into the contest?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome! I like seeing cover options and giving my opinion 

Everyone, didn't we have an author whose book was rejected because of the cover?

The guidelines say: 
Choose your words and cover images with care: We don't accept offensive content, including but not limited to racial slurs, excessively graphic or violent material, or excessive use of profanity. We allow submission materials to contain sexual content, but pornography or offensive depictions of graphic sexual acts are prohibited.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks, Jada!

Yeah, I'm leaning away now from the possibly offensive cover.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jada Ryker said:


> Welcome! I like seeing cover options and giving my opinion
> 
> Everyone, didn't we have an author whose book was rejected because of the cover?
> 
> The guidelines say:
> Choose your words and cover images with care: We don't accept offensive content, including but not limited to racial slurs, excessively graphic or violent material, or excessive use of profanity. We allow submission materials to contain sexual content, but pornography or offensive depictions of graphic sexual acts are prohibited.


Yes, we did. For nudity, if I remember correctly. They won't take a cover with blood on it either, so I'm glad I changed my teatime cover before submitting. The first one had a pool of blood. It would have gotten me bounced for sure.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Patricia KC said:


> I'm a debut author, and my book was selected with less than 1,000 page views and about 160 hours in H&T (all at the beginning and end). There is hope. In fact, I think the Scout process is more open to debut novelists than most traditional routes.


Helpful and uplifting. Thanks!


----------



## 39416

Amazon will not publish books with sibling sex. 

Supposedly Scout will not select books with nudity on their covers. However, there was one entry whose cover was a full frontal nudity (violation of Amazon's TOS)  that was selected. When it was published however, it had a different cover.


----------



## RWhite7699

Carey Lewis said:


> In my opinion, I think they read every manuscript until they have a reason not to read anymore. So, I think they give every entry a shot, but I don't think they finish every entry they start. It would be like you starting a book, and then realizing you don't like it, or find it interesting (or in their case, commercially viable), then you stop reading it. I imagine they function much like the readers at Hollywood studios do; the read until there's a reason not to anymore, then send a report up the ladder of why it's a 'pass' or 'consider' or even possible a 'select.' Then the next person gets a hold of it and does the same (who may or may not decide).
> 
> That's how I envision the process going. Why I'd also imagine some people get their answer in a couple of days while others don't get their answer until the evaluation period is close to ending.


I agree completely. Of course they see the cover first and think it's really awful or so-so, or wonderful, then press on to see if the story fits the cover, but I don't believe the cover has much influence on the decision. They can always change it, but the story is unique. And the writing is unique. No matter how good or bad our covers are, we have to have a story that will sell.


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Future Discovered, Small Miracles and Unmoving Stars. Good luck to all.


----------



## John Claudio

Was standing on line at the deli today, and Kim Kardashian was standing five feet away talking fast into her phone, complaining about an autograph seeker. All I could think of was: how can I convince her to tweet a link to my campaign? Looked in my wallet and only had 33 dollars in there. Said "f it" and walked into the bread aisle.

True story.  

Thanks for the vote.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I work an evening shift again tonight. Then tomorrow I'll be on day shift, which plays hob with my sleep schedule.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
2 days left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
2 days left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
3 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
3 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
4 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
5 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
9 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
9 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
9 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
10 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
10 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
12 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
13 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
16 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
17 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
18 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
19 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
19 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
23 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
23 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
25 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
26 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Knox

Carey Lewis said:


> In my opinion, I think they read every manuscript until they have a reason not to read anymore. So, I think they give every entry a shot, but I don't think they finish every entry they start. It would be like you starting a book, and then realizing you don't like it, or find it interesting (or in their case, commercially viable), then you stop reading it. I imagine they function much like the readers at Hollywood studios do; the read until there's a reason not to anymore, then send a report up the ladder of why it's a 'pass' or 'consider' or even possible a 'select.' Then the next person gets a hold of it and does the same (who may or may not decide).
> 
> That's how I envision the process going. Why I'd also imagine some people get their answer in a couple of days while others don't get their answer until the evaluation period is close to ending.


This is exactly how I see it. I think everyone gets a chance, but it doesn't mean they get a full read. They get as long as the editors need/want to consider it. Could be a terrible cover and bad first page only, or the whole thing before deciding to pass. I love that it isn't just a reject based on a query letter.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I've noticed that literature and fiction, the genre I'm in, consistently has about 40-43 entries in the 21 days The Raindrop Institute has been in this contest. A cursory glance at the other genres indicates they also hover around that intake level.  Anyone have any insight regarding this observation?


----------



## Tom Swyers

I've got these three today:

2 days left Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
2 days left Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
2 days left The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek

Good luck, gentlemen!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Good to know! It never occurred to me to put the front and back matter in, so I never have.


When I asked, I was told to include front and back matter, so I did. Apparently, they won't reject books that don't have it, however.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> When I asked, I was told to include front and back matter, so I did. Apparently, they won't reject books that don't have it, however.


I will from now on. I was worried that Teatime doesn't have it. I wish they would post guidelines that were more clear. Lots of people get confused with what they have now.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Congratulations to Alyson for Hidden in the Dark. Just saw it on the published banner.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Wow! Congrats to Alyson! That's wonderful.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.

I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


----------



## Knox

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


Congrats! So exciting!


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I will from now on. I was worried that Teatime doesn't have it. I wish they would post guidelines that were more clear. Lots of people get confused with what they have now.


I wouldn't worry about it. They're not going to accept or reject based on front and back matter. If a book is selected, you will be uploading the manuscript two more times-first, after acceptance and second, after editing. As long as it's in that final upload, it's all good.

Bill--I never thought to ask (never dawned on me to include it in an initial submission). I didn't include mine until my final, ready to be published, upload and they never said anything about it.


----------



## Mike Farlow

Just nominated top 3  (including mine  )

2 days left Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
2 days left Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
2 days left The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek

This is almost over!!!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Thanks for keeping up this list, Steve. I just voted for Unmoving Stars.


----------



## amdonehere

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


Congratulations Alyson.5 years??!! Definitely pop open the champagne!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Good luck, Mike. Cool title!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


Congratulations! (It seems very exciting! I can hardly wait for it to come out.)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


That is awesome! Congratulations, you rock!


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

I have a kindle scout campaign for my second book, Wading Through Static, and I have an idea to get more nominations via facebook. I'm curious what the rest of you think.

I've noticed that on the facebook groups (where tons of authors post their books) there's generally just a link to the book (with cover shot) and the price. To try and generate most interest, I've been adding a few short paragraphs of original copy.

Below, I'll CC what I'm posting today - I welcome feedback and ideas. As a relatively new author, I'd like to get the KS contract because I could really use the marketing Amazon does. It's so tough to stand out.

Based on what other authors have told me, Scout looks at the quality of the book/writing. If anyone would care to provide critical feedback, I'd welcome it. My goal is to always be improving.

You're a great group (and a great group of writers too!), so I feel privileged to be among you all! Thank you.

CC:
What's the value of a photo? The answer is 'it depends.' When Mike Schwartz sees a photo with a former girlfriend, it's as if a gust of wind has blown right through him, uncovering a basket of raw emotions.

In his quest for closure, Mike needs to stop using distractions to avoid reality, and finally confront problems that have been ignored for too long, costing him too much.

Follow Mike's journey in my next (pending) novel 'Wading Through Static.' Please nominate the book for publication on Amazon's Kindle Scout - if they select it for publication, everyone who nominated it will get a free copy of the book from Amazon!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YWK4YFH7FXPL


----------



## ritastradling

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Kody Boye

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


Yeah yeah! Congrats! I was so excited when the email came and I saw your name!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


Congrats Alyson, that's so exciting &#128578;


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday - halfway through the week.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
1 day left  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
1 day left  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
2 days left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
2 days left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
3 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
4 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
8 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
8 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
8 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
9 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
9 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
11 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
12 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
15 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
16 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
17 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
18 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
22 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
22 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
24 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
25 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
26 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek

Already had Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi in my third slot.

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Peter Schmotzer said:


> I have a kindle scout campaign for my second book, Wading Through Static, and I have an idea to get more nominations via facebook. I'm curious what the rest of you think.
> 
> I've noticed that on the facebook groups (where tons of authors post their books) there's generally just a link to the book (with cover shot) and the price. To try and generate most interest, I've been adding a few short paragraphs of original copy.
> 
> Below, I'll CC what I'm posting today - I welcome feedback and ideas. As a relatively new author, I'd like to get the KS contract because I could really use the marketing Amazon does. It's so tough to stand out.
> 
> Based on what other authors have told me, Scout looks at the quality of the book/writing. If anyone would care to provide critical feedback, I'd welcome it. My goal is to always be improving.
> 
> You're a great group (and a great group of writers too!), so I feel privileged to be among you all! Thank you.
> 
> CC:
> What's the value of a photo? The answer is 'it depends.' When Mike Schwartz sees a photo with a former girlfriend, it's as if a gust of wind has blown right through him, uncovering a basket of raw emotions.
> 
> In his quest for closure, Mike needs to stop using distractions to avoid reality, and finally confront problems that have been ignored for too long, costing him too much.
> 
> Follow Mike's journey in my next (pending) novel 'Wading Through Static.' Please nominate the book for publication on Amazon's Kindle Scout - if they select it for publication, everyone who nominated it will get a free copy of the book from Amazon!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YWK4YFH7FXPL


IMHO--shorten it, punch it up, make it zing and it might work. 
For example: What's the value of a photo? A glimpse of MaryBeth's smiing eyes, and Mike Schwartz felt as if a gust of wind blew through him. Another glance. Long legs and longing, red-spiked heels and lust as she reached down . . . and that's when Mike flipped the photo over and stared out the window. Drumming fingers tapped out his frustration. Distractions again, avoiding reality. How much more was this going to cost him.
Good luck!


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

JoAnn Franklin said:


> IMHO--shorten it, punch it up, make it zing and it might work.
> For example: What's the value of a photo? A glimpse of MaryBeth's smiing eyes, and Mike Schwartz felt as if a gust of wind blew through him. Another glance. Long legs and longing, red-spiked heels and lust as she reached down . . . and that's when Mike flipped the photo over and stared out the window. Drumming fingers tapped out his frustration. Distractions again, avoiding reality. How much more was this going to cost him.
> Good luck!


Excellent advice - thank you!


----------



## ishapiro_99

I have just begun my Kindle Scout campaign. I would very much appreciate any advice anyone can offer. I am already working my mailing list, FB, Twitter, and friends and family. Has anyone used paid services to promote their Scout nomination?

Here's the link to my book should anyone like to check it out.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2A7OA8S8JJFFS


----------



## KJD1957

Quick question. 
About how long after the submission does it take the KS team to accept/reject a m/s? I mean beofre the 30-day voting period. 

Apologies if this has already been asked and answered before. I'm a newby to K Boards.


----------



## Knox

KJD1957 said:


> Quick question.
> About how long after the submission does it take the KS team to accept/reject a m/s? I mean beofre the 30-day voting period.
> 
> Apologies if this has already been asked and answered before. I'm a newby to K Boards.


Most people get a response with a start date within 1-2 days, sometimes sooner. You have to be ready once you submit!


----------



## KJD1957

Blimey, that's fast (both your reply and the KS decision process).

Thanks millions.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Thanks for keeping up with the list! I hopped in and nominated 3 books while visiting 

Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence

Good luck to all!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

ishapiro_99 said:


> I have just begun my Kindle Scout campaign. I would very much appreciate any advice anyone can offer. I am already working my mailing list, FB, Twitter, and friends and family. Has anyone used paid services to promote their Scout nomination?
> 
> Here's the link to my book should anyone like to check it out.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2A7OA8S8JJFFS


Three weeks ago, I was where you are. Since then, I've learned through posts and reading Steve's list, Lincoln's website, and asking about Kindle Scout on various pages and associations, that some books are published with very little H/T time, although the consensus is that it can't hurt to have it there, and some books are published with a lot of H/T time. I've consoled myself that as long as TRI has page views every day, that will also help, whether or not it ever gets back up on H/T where it was for 10 consecutive days. Decisions to publish are in the hands of the Kindle Scout editors. Consensus seems to be that marketability counts heavily in their decision making. Either way it goes for authors, the exposure is wonderful whether you win or not. Welcome.


----------



## CynthiaClay

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks, Jada!
> 
> Yeah, I'm leaning away now from the possibly offensive cover.
> 
> In terms of the story, do you think they would deem consensual sex between adult siblings offensive? Thematically, it is meant to represent union with the self, self-integration, but some may not view it that way!


In a word, yes.

Keep in mind that consensual or not, sex between siblings is illegal. So many readers are apt to find it beyond offensive.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I tried to post this before, but I guess I broke the website.   Man, I just don't know about my campaign for Teatime.  I'm getting good page views but it's day 12 and I only have one hour H&T.  Even on day one when I had over 100 page views, no H&T at all.  So I guess people are coming to look, but not nominating, or at least not nominating enough.  Is there something seriously wrong with my campaign that I'm not seeing, or does my book just suck?
(Sorry, having one of those writer everything I've ever written sucks days.  It will pass, but feel free to tell me I don't suck.)


----------



## Joynell Schultz

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I tried to post this before, but I guess I broke the website.  Man, I just don't know about my campaign for Teatime. I'm getting good page views but it's day 12 and I only have one hour H&T. Even on day one when I had over 100 page views, no H&T at all. So I guess people are coming to look, but not nominating, or at least not nominating enough. Is there something seriously wrong with my campaign that I'm not seeing, or does my book just suck?
> (Sorry, having one of those writer everything I've ever written sucks days. It will pass, but feel free to tell me I don't suck.)


You don't suck! I checked it out, more than once. Have you saved for later. (But, yes, we all have days we think we can't write worth anything.)
I think it's just the wrong time of the year for the novel. If you were closer to halloween, everyone would be in the spirit (even though it's not a halloween novel, the cover gives it that feel.)

That's my 2 cents and I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Michael Sussman

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I tried to post this before, but I guess I broke the website.  Man, I just don't know about my campaign for Teatime. I'm getting good page views but it's day 12 and I only have one hour H&T. Even on day one when I had over 100 page views, no H&T at all. So I guess people are coming to look, but not nominating, or at least not nominating enough. Is there something seriously wrong with my campaign that I'm not seeing, or does my book just suck?
> (Sorry, having one of those writer everything I've ever written sucks days. It will pass, but feel free to tell me I don't suck.)


It looks great to me, Julianne. Excellent cover with cool font, good one-liner, and a well-written blurb. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Michael Sussman

I was keeping my expectations low, but this morning received a most welcome email. 

"Your Kindle Scout campaign for INCOGNOLIO will launch on March 31, 2017 12:00 AM EDT and end on April 30, 2017 12:00 AM EDT!"

I'm really grateful for having discovered this group and for all the support I've received from the remarkable Jada Ryker.

Question: Is there any downside to listing one's novel in several categories?

_Unravel the mystery of Incognolio or go mad!_​
Adrift in the dreamlike narrative of his own novel, Muldoon traverses identities, planes of reality, and the dark recesses of his psyche in an effort to grasp the enigmatic Incognolio. Is he writing a story in which his stillborn twin sister has come to life, or is he the one who died at birth and it's his sister who's writing the novel? Guided only by the whims and dictates of his subconscious mind, Muldoon must finally face his demons and write his way to freedom or succumb to madness.

Categories:
Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Literary
Literature & Fiction › Humor & Satire › Dark Comedy
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense › Thrillers › Psychological
Science Fiction & Fantasy › Fantasy › Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks you guys.  Wow, I wish I'd thought about waiting for October, but I'm not that patient.  As long as it doesn't look like I messed it up somehow, it is what it is.  I'll just keep plugging away at the campaign and wait it out.


----------



## KJD1957

ritastradling said:


> Congratulations!!


Fantastic. Congrats.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> I was keeping my expectations low, but this morning received a most welcome email.
> 
> "Your Kindle Scout campaign for INCOGNOLIO will launch on March 31, 2017 12:00 AM EDT and end on April 30, 2017 12:00 AM EDT!"
> 
> I'm really grateful for having discovered this group and for all the support I've received from the remarkable Jada Ryker.
> 
> Question: Is there any downside to listing one's novel in several categories?
> 
> _Unravel the mystery of Incognolio or go mad!_​
> Adrift in the dreamlike narrative of his own novel, Muldoon traverses identities, planes of reality, and the dark recesses of his psyche in an effort to grasp the enigmatic Incognolio. Is he writing a story in which his stillborn twin sister has come to life, or is he the one who died at birth and it's his sister who's writing the novel? Guided only by the whims and dictates of his subconscious mind, Muldoon must finally face his demons and write his way to freedom or succumb to madness.
> 
> Categories:
> Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Literary
> Literature & Fiction › Humor & Satire › Dark Comedy
> Mystery, Thriller & Suspense › Thrillers › Psychological
> Science Fiction & Fantasy › Fantasy › Metaphysical & Visionary


Good to hear your campaign is a go!
I don't know about how many categories is a good thing. Certainly more than one is pretty usual. If one uses too many, folks might start wondering what genre the book really is. But I am not an expert in book marketing, clearly!


----------



## Mike Farlow

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 
> Already had Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi in my third slot.
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!

Mike


----------



## John Claudio

Final day!

I nominated The unmoving stars and Future Discovered. 

A big thank you to anyone who nominated my book.


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks you guys. Wow, I wish I'd thought about waiting for October, but I'm not that patient. As long as it doesn't look like I messed it up somehow, it is what it is. I'll just keep plugging away at the campaign and wait it out.


You don't suck. You're an awesome writer and your book looks awesome. We all have (many of) those days. At least many have proven that H&T doesn't mean much.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. Had a broken sleep last night. I've broken three sets of toothpicks so far this morning, trying to keep my eyes pried open. I'm also excited to get to this weekend, when I can finally see just how many copies of KELPIE DREAMS I sold over the big February promo. I am still hoping to finally pay off my advance paid off and get some more money coming my way.


So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
LAST DAY LEFT!  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
1 day left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
1 day left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
2 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
3 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
7 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
7 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
7 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
8 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
8 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
10 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
11 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
14 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
14 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
15 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
16 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
17 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
17 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
17 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
21 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
21 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
23 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
24 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
25 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Jada Ryker

Michael Sussman said:


> I was keeping my expectations low, but this morning received a most welcome email.
> 
> "Your Kindle Scout campaign for INCOGNOLIO will launch on March 31, 2017 12:00 AM EDT and end on April 30, 2017 12:00 AM EDT!"
> 
> I'm really grateful for having discovered this group and for all the support I've received from the remarkable Jada Ryker.
> 
> Question: Is there any downside to listing one's novel in several categories?
> 
> _Unravel the mystery of Incognolio or go mad!_​
> Adrift in the dreamlike narrative of his own novel, Muldoon traverses identities, planes of reality, and the dark recesses of his psyche in an effort to grasp the enigmatic Incognolio. Is he writing a story in which his stillborn twin sister has come to life, or is he the one who died at birth and it's his sister who's writing the novel? Guided only by the whims and dictates of his subconscious mind, Muldoon must finally face his demons and write his way to freedom or succumb to madness.
> 
> Categories:
> Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Literary
> Literature & Fiction › Humor & Satire › Dark Comedy
> Mystery, Thriller & Suspense › Thrillers › Psychological
> Science Fiction & Fantasy › Fantasy › Metaphysical & Visionary


You're welcome  I think it's wise to list in all applicable categories. After my campaign started, I had wished I used more categories. I stuck with M, T & S and subcategories like Animals (cat-egory for the cat  ). KP later added L & F > Satire and General Humor.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.
> 
> Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!
> 
> So check it out today
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


Let's help Steve, Lincoln, and our other friends by pitching in 99 cents (less than the cost for a box of Junior Mints) per book or FREE on KU. Here's the page Lincoln set up for the anniversary sale. You can browse by genre.

https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/2017/3/21/kindle-scout-anniversary-sale


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ritastradling said:


> You don't suck. You're an awesome writer and your book looks awesome. We all have (many of) those days. At least many have proven that H&T doesn't mean much.


Thanks Rita! I know H&T isn't everything, I'm just a little freaked out by only having 1 hour so far. I think my page reads are farther along than my other campaigns. It doesn't help to fret about it, but I'm fretting anyway. I'll try to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Has anyone had any experience using business cards or bookmarks to promote a campaign? Thanks!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just nominated: 

Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek

Good luck to all!


----------



## Fatman Butter

New here, just trying to find out how things work
I have a novel in Scout with 17 days left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GANTIAQ625WG


----------



## Jill James

Going for Kindle Scout in the future so checking out everything here.

Nominated:

Teatime of the Living Dead.
Future Discovered.
Life in a Haunted House.


----------



## CABarrett

Michael Sussman said:


> Has anyone had any experience using business cards or bookmarks to promote a campaign? Thanks!


Tom Swyers (great thread here where he details all his marketing) did some local promotion in his hometown that involved flyers. The Killdeer Connection seems to be performing really well, although my guess is that his online efforts have brought in more traffic.

I plan to leave something at my local library when I submit a book later this year. I'm not sure if it will reach dedicated readers in my genre or not, but it will definitely be worth it to me as wish fulfillment.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


 Congratulations! I thought your book sounded great. Can't wait to read it when I get my free copy. I'll be sure to leave a review.


----------



## RWhite7699

Fatman Butter said:


> New here, just trying to find out how things work
> I have a novel in Scout with 17 days left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GANTIAQ625WG


Welcome, Fatman.... (Is it okay to call you that?)
Scroll back to Steve Vernon's list. Ask him to add your name and the link to your book on his list. That's where we pick our nominees. 
Good luck!


----------



## Michael Sussman

CABarrett said:


> Tom Swyers (great thread here where he details all his marketing) did some local promotion in his hometown that involved flyers. The Killdeer Connection seems to be performing really well, although my guess is that his online efforts have brought in more traffic.


Thanks for this great link, CABarrett. I think I'll go with a flyer, and Tom even linked to a nice template.

Just nominated:

Small Miracles 
The Unmoving Stars
(Already nominated Future Discovered)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks for this great link, CABarrett. I think I'll go with a flyer, and Tom even linked to a nice template.
> 
> Just nominated:
> 
> Small Miracles
> The Unmoving Stars
> (Already nominated Future Discovered)
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Hi Michael,

My flyers only produced a dozen clicks.

If you do give out something, I'd suggest you do it in person.

My handouts at speaking events did far better. Thus, my recommendation is to do give something in-person if possible.

I'd suggest something larger than a tear sheet as well. Maybe 1/4 sheet if you use 8.5 x 11

Tom


----------



## Michael Sussman

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> My flyers only produced a dozen clicks.
> 
> If you do give out something, I'd suggest you do it in person.
> 
> My handouts at speaking events did far better. Thus, my recommendation is to do give something in-person if possible.
> 
> I'd suggest something larger than a tear sheet as well. Maybe 1/4 sheet if you use 8.5 x 11
> 
> Tom


Thanks very much for the tips, Tom. I appreciate it!


----------



## TT Rankin

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just got the email from Kindlescout and it's time to celebrate! Thank you so much to everyone from Kboards who nominated me and encouraged me in these online conversations. To people who are worried about days on "Hot and Trending", I didn't even hit 50%. My final campaign views stat. was 1.7K. It did, however take me almost five years to write the darn thing and edit it.
> 
> I'll continue to support Steve Vernon's lists. It's so awesome that he keeps up the daily postings - super helpful!


Congrats Alyson, how exciting! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Mike Farlow

It is Over!!  Never thought 30 days could take so long or be so difficult. After all this, I can easily take the long days waiting for the results. I have plenty to do like finishing book 3.

I have nominated the following:

The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
Flooding by Sean Hancock

Best of luck!


----------



## sylvia_a

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. Had a broken sleep last night. I've broken three sets of toothpicks so far this morning, trying to keep my eyes pried open. I'm also excited to get to this weekend, when I can finally see just how many copies of KELPIE DREAMS I sold over the big February promo. I am still hoping to finally pay off my advance paid off and get some more money coming my way.
> 
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Future Discovered by Michael J. Farlow
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Small Miracles by John Gabriel Rodi
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Unmoving Stars by Dave Creek
> 1 day left  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> 1 day left  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 2 days left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
> 3 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 7 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 7 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 7 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
> 8 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 8 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 10 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 11 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
> 14 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
> 14 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
> 15 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 16 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 17 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 17 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 17 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 21 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 21 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 23 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 24 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 25 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.
> 
> Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!
> 
> So check it out today
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


Thank you , Steve, for the work you do and for including The Sinking Chef in the list.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday morning and I woke up knowing exactly what I needed to do with my next two writing projects. Only problem is, I have to go to work today to pay the bills.


So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
LAST DAY LEFT!  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
1 day left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
2 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
6 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
6 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
6 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
7 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
7 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
9 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
10 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
13 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
13 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
14 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
15 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
16 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
16 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
20 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
20 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
22 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
23 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
24 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
28 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Fatman Butter

So who is going to tell me about the status rankings (author names) on the bio?


----------



## Fatman Butter

Today, zero hours in hot zone: 87 visits. 5 days ago, 24 hours in hot zone: 89 visits. Anybody know the formula?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
The Flooding by Sean Hancock

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Just nominated The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers.


----------



## Bemy

PLEASE NOMINATE---GET A FREE COPY

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D76MFAH6DOMP

ROMANCE
HIS VENGEFUL SEDUCTION, HER FLAMING REVENGE

Malani Hunter is the seed of the woman Pierce Devlin hates the most.While he is the rogue who lost her her mother,caught together,he'll use it to gain his vengeance,seduce and jilt her and throw in her face that she isn't immune to his charms.She looks forward to making him fall in love with her,the very thing he claims he will never do.Then she will pleasure in breaking his heart, so she batts her eyes and fakes her smiles while he ramps up the charm, the passion between them ignored.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

The question posed on another blog was "Should I quit my day job to write full-time?" 
The response from about forty female writers was a resounding no. A few quibbled with rationalizations--I was making half of my salary writing before I pulled the plug, etc.
Used to be considered romantic to starve for one's art, or a badge of courage, an edge up, that one was willing to starve to create.  Glad to see that meme changed especially for women as 40% of widows live in poverty.
Last week for The Raindrop Institute.  Did today what I should have done before I entered the contest.  Read Steve Vernon's posts from the beginning of time.  (smile)  Especially like the one about what I should do if the novel is published by KP.


----------



## Knox

Fatman Butter said:


> Today, zero hours in hot zone: 87 visits. 5 days ago, 24 hours in hot zone: 89 visits. Anybody know the formula?


None of us really know the formula, unfortunately- but what I've gathered is that the H&T list is not so much about page views, but about saves and nominations. A lot of people browse around on there, but unless they click to support you it doesn't help that much when they view you. I personally look at most of them. Also, it is all relative, so your status depends on how much activity others are getting too.


----------



## RWhite7699

Fatman Butter said:


> So who is going to tell me about the status rankings (author names) on the bio?


I have wondered about that myself. I think the yellow blocks represent the number of books you have submitted to KS. Not sure about that. Anybody else?


----------



## Michael Sussman

Fatman Butter said:


> So who is going to tell me about the status rankings (author names) on the bio?


I assume that the status is iinked to the number of posts. You and I are still babies.

Just nominated:
Elven GodStone Rings
The Killdeer Connection.

My novel, INCOGNOLIO, went live today. This is exhilarating and agonizing!


----------



## RWhite7699

Just nominated Killdeer Connection, Elven Godstone Rings and The Flooding. Good luck to all.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Congratulations! I thought your book sounded great. Can't wait to read it when I get my free copy. I'll be sure to leave a review.


Thank you, Tiffany. What a lovely compliment.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Jada Ryker said:


> Let's help Steve, Lincoln, and our other friends by pitching in 99 cents (less than the cost for a box of Junior Mints) per book or FREE on KU. Here's the page Lincoln set up for the anniversary sale. You can browse by genre.
> 
> https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/2017/3/21/kindle-scout-anniversary-sale


Thanks for the reminder. I just went on a bought a few books. I intend to review them, too. Even a one paragraph review helps, so we should tap one out whenever possible and post it to Amazon and Goodreads.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

The status blocks and author name are for number of posts in the forum.  Everyone starts as Dr. Seuss.

Top three nominated, as usual.  

Tom, can you believe your run is almost over?  I hope all your hard work pays off!

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The status blocks and author name are for number of posts in the forum. Everyone starts as Dr. Seuss.
> 
> Top three nominated, as usual.
> 
> Tom, can you believe your run is almost over? I hope all your hard work pays off!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!


Julianne,

You are just the sweetest! You're like the Den Mother of this group and Steve Vernon is the Scoutmaster. So glad I found this not-so-secret club of gems.

Much affection from Theodore Geisel.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> 1 day left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock


OK, I had three open slots and have nominated the top of Steve's list. I've also gone through and added everyone else to my 'Saved for Later'. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Julianne,
> 
> You are just the sweetest! You're like the Den Mother of this group and Steve Vernon is the Scoutmaster. So glad I found this not-so-secret club of gems.
> 
> Much affection from Theodore Geisel.


Well, I guess I've been hanging out for a bit. This is my third Scout Run in a row, and I'm hoping to have the 4th book ready by the time Teatime is finished. Even without a campaign running, I think I'll check in. Too many awesome people in here, and loads of good information to boot!


----------



## caneman

Fatman Butter said:


> New here, just trying to find out how things work
> I have a novel in Scout with 17 days left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GANTIAQ625WG


I have you saved Fatman will nominate when gt to the end!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Hi, folks.
I`m here to share with you my book, a book that contains a shocking revelation about Christianity, something to challenge 2 thousand years of Church.
If you want to give a hand, please nominate the book in KINDLE SCOUT PROGRAM.
Thank you!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2X12DFQN58YBD


----------



## KJD1957

Well, I just received my KS email, my campaign starts 2nd April. Blimey, that's tomorrow!  
That didn't take long. Guess I have all of today to decide what to do next.  

I'll post the link when it goes live, but here's the full blurb to whet your appetite:

"A passenger plane explodes. Eighty-three people die. One man is responsible.
When a routine operation ends in tragedy, decorated ex-Royal Marine, Ryan Kaine, becomes the target of a nationwide manhunt. The police want him on terrorism charges. A sinister organisation wants him dead. 
Kaine is forced to rely on two women he hardly knows: one, a country vet who treats his wounds, the other an IT expert with a secret of her own.
Battling overwhelming guilt, life-threatening injuries, and his own moral code, Kaine hunts the people who turned him into a mass-murderer.
Can Kaine's combat skills, instincts, and new-found allies lead him to the truth and redemption?"

Thanks for your time.


----------



## KJD1957

Just nominated:

1) THE KILLDEER CONNECTION by Tom Swyers (good luck Tom), and 
2) The Flooding (The Flooding Book 1) by SEAN HANCOCK (good luck Sean

I have no spaces left but will nominate again once my shelf empties.


----------



## ritastradling

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
> Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
> The Flooding by Sean Hancock
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Same here  good luck you guys!


----------



## Paul Francois

Hey Guys,

I got these ones, good luck!

LAST DAY LEFT! The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
LAST DAY LEFT! Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
1 day left The Flooding by Sean Hancock


----------



## John Claudio

I nominated Killdeer, Godstone and Flooding. Good luck all.


----------



## Tom Swyers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The status blocks and author name are for number of posts in the forum. Everyone starts as Dr. Seuss.
> 
> Top three nominated, as usual.
> 
> Tom, can you believe your run is almost over? I hope all your hard work pays off!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!


Hi Julianne,

I don't know what I'm going to do with myself after this is over.

I guess I'll need to get a life . . . . Does doing taxes count as a life? Ugh

Thanks for your support and thanks to everyone for the votes as well!


----------



## Kody Boye

I'm hoping that this long wait is a good thing for me. I mean... it's not like I was rejected off the bat. Right? That's always good.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday.

I've got a whole heap of paperwork to do this weekend - INCLUDING FREAKING TAXES - but I'm still looking forward to some much-needed time off.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Killdeer Connection by Tom Swyers
LAST DAY LEFT!  Elven Godstone Rings by Kenneth Van Lawrence
1 day left  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
2 days left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
6 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
6 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
6 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
7 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
7 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
9 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
10 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
13 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
13 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
14 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
15 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
16 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
16 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
20 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
20 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
22 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
23 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
24 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
26 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Rae B. Lake

I nominated The Flooding by Sean Hancock

sounds like an awesome book!!!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

I am so nervous, i submitted my book last night to Kindle scout and even before the count review is done my stomach is in knots... I don't even know why I did this...lol... Yes I do, I want everyone to know about Katherine Fields, shes kinda a big deal...lol


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Kody Boye said:


> I'm hoping that this long wait is a good thing for me. I mean... it's not like I was rejected off the bat. Right? That's always good.


I've been thinking of you and hoping for the best. Another book whose campaign ended the same day as mine was chosen three days after mine, so who knows what's going on? Your book is definitely getting read by someone. That's the good news. Fingers crossed. Positive thoughts being sent your way. I want my free copy!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Michael Sussman said:


> I'm excited to discover this great thread as I'm gearing up to submit my novel to KS.
> 
> I'm running a contest for the cover and have several good options. My question is: how conservative/liberal do they tend to be with covers?
> 
> Most of the ones I see on the site are pretty generic and--to me--somewhat boring. My novel is highly unconventional, so I'm leaning toward a cover that is unusual and startling. Is that okay? One of them is surreal and includes nudity, although no "private parts" are visible. Is that a bad idea for the contest, or for getting into the contest?
> 
> Thanks!


Michael, Someone may have already answered this, since I'm coming back on after two weeks off the thread and starting a week back to catch up, but, I will tell you Amazon frowns on cover nudity - that's hinted at in the guidelines of the program. I've heard it can impact selection for their promotion as well. Someone else may have already commented, but this is what I've heard...


----------



## Bemy

PLEASE NOMINATE---GET A FREE COPY

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D76MFAH6DOMP

ROMANCE
HIS VENGEFUL SEDUCTION, HER FLAMING REVENGE

Malani Hunter is the seed of the woman Pierce Devlin hates the most.While he is the rogue who lost her her mother,caught together,he�ll use it to gain his vengeance,seduce and jilt her and throw in her face that she isn�t immune to his charms.She looks forward to making him fall in love with her,the very thing he claims he will never do.Then she will pleasure in breaking his heart, so she batts her eyes and fakes her smiles while he ramps up the charm, the passion between them ignored.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/

Happy Scouting!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday.

I've got a whole heap of paperwork to do this weekend - INCLUDING FREAKING TAXES - but I'm still looking forward to some much-needed time off.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Flooding by Sean Hancock
1 day left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
5 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
5 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
5 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
6 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
7 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
8 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
9 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
12 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
12 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
13 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
14 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
15 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
15 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
15 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
19 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
19 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
21 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
22 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
23 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
26 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
26 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
27 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
28 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/
> 
> Happy Scouting!


Thank you! I read it and saved it for after my edits arrive.


----------



## thegirl

PLEASE NOMINATE THIS GREAT BOOK NOW
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS


----------



## Rae B. Lake

nominated  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart !!!! That excerpt was everything!!! I hope it gets picked so i can get a copy, I would love to read it!


----------



## thegirl

[br]            [br]elina salajeva | kindlescout | twitter | website

nominations required
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do with myself after this is over.
> 
> I guess I'll need to get a life . . . . Does doing taxes count as a life? Ugh
> 
> Thanks for your support and thanks to everyone for the votes as well!


Hope all your hard work pays off Tom. You've conducted one heck of a launch for your book. Assuming you made your goal of 6000 page views, assuming all of those resulted in nominations, that's 6000 people who will either read your book if selected OR if not, they'll be notified when it is up on Amazon. That's a win-win for you. And thanks for posting how you did it. I've learned a lot. Good luck! JoAnn


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/
> 
> Happy Scouting!


Thank you. Very helpful. I've saved it as well hoping that I'll be able to use it someday. (smile) JoAnn


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I've noticed that KS seems to keep 210 books in play through each 30-day period.  Two questions about that.  
1) My assumption that they take all submissions was wrong, wasn't it? 
2) Do they make a decision about possible picks early in the contest, then wait for nominations to help them decide which ones to publish?
Thanks, JoAnn


----------



## Used To Be BH

JoAnn Franklin said:


> I've noticed that KS seems to keep 210 books in play through each 30-day period. Two questions about that.
> 1) My assumption that they take all submissions was wrong, wasn't it?
> 2) Do they make a decision about possible picks early in the contest, then wait for nominations to help them decide which ones to publish?
> Thanks, JoAnn


With regard to #1, I think I've heard of people being rejected. I don't think they trim to a specific number, though. I think everyone who meets the guidelines gets in. Some days two campaigns start; some days ten campaigns start. Without know what's coming, they can't really keep the same number constantly for thirty days.

With regard to #2. only the editors know--and they aren't likely to tell us. Since some books get selected with very low hot and trending numbers, I'm going to speculate that nominations don't make as much difference as your analysis implies.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/
> 
> Happy Scouting!


Your advice is also sound for dealing with professional edits any time an author hires an editor. A very worthwhile read!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JoAnn-
No one knows anything for certain.  My personal assumptions are as follows: I think they accept any book that meets their qualifications.  For example, they will not accept a book if they see it's already published, or is it has nudity on the cover, or is too short, basically anything that doesn't meet their qualifications.  I have seen them accept books for a campaign that were not likely to be selected, for example, many many spelling and grammar mistakes.

I doubt nominations make a lot of difference as to whether a book is selected.  The biggest criteria seems to be do they think they can sell it, and does it need much editing.  Nominations are great for getting reviews, so they are important, but we've seen they don't make much impact with selection.  Books with tons of nominations don't get accepted, and books with relatively few sometimes are.  The easiest way to get selected is to write a kick-butt book, that's publisher ready, in a marketable genre.

Now, that doesn't mean they don't read books before the 30 days is up, I'm sure they read them as soon as they get to them, but I expect number of nominations only has a small impact, perhaps on books that are exactly on the border of selection, or perhaps not at all.  The nomination process is a killer system for getting early reviews though.

Once again, just my thoughts on the matter.  No one outside the Scout program knows exactly how things are done.


----------



## D. L.

Rae B. Lake said:


> nominated Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart !!!! That excerpt was everything!!! I hope it gets picked so i can get a copy, I would love to read it!


Thank you for your kind words. The book hasn't been noticed until today, and tomorrow is the end.


----------



## ritastradling

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/
> 
> Happy Scouting!


Really great post, LG! My edited book is with my second pair of eyes right now. Feeling a little insecure with the final edits I made. The KP editor didn't want me to make any plot changes (which I thought for sure she would and even planned for with my editor) but wanted one major style change in the writing.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
> 5 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett


Two slots opened up and are now filled with the above campaigns. Good luck, folks!


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Dinner and a Movie and Digital Velocity. Already nominated The Flooding. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/
> 
> Happy Scouting!


Thank you Liz. Wise words, and very helpful &#128578;


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Bill and Julianne,
Thank you, for the insight.  Appreciate the input.
JoAnn


----------



## Kody Boye

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I've been thinking of you and hoping for the best. Another book whose campaign ended the same day as mine was chosen three days after mine, so who knows what's going on? Your book is definitely getting read by someone. That's the good news. Fingers crossed. Positive thoughts being sent your way. I want my free copy!


Thanks Alyson. And yes, that's how I feel about it. I just wish I'd get a response here soon! LOL.

Ah well. I think it's the universe's way of working on my editor's schedule out. KS said I could submit an edited version to them before they began their own editorial process, so I'm having a friend run through it for typos/inconsistencies and the like. Given she's been sick, it's perfect that they've been taking their time (since she's still going through it and all.)


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/
> 
> Happy Scouting!


 I read your blog. Thanks for the info. I hope I get to experience the re-editing process too ;-)


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Knox said:


> None of us really know the formula, unfortunately- but what I've gathered is that the H&T list is not so much about page views, but about saves and nominations. A lot of people browse around on there, but unless they click to support you it doesn't help that much when they view you. I personally look at most of them. Also, it is all relative, so your status depends on how much activity others are getting too.


I wish! I have yet to get on the H&T list at all :-( I think I might develop a nervous condition by the time this campaign is over.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Fatman Butter said:


> Today, zero hours in hot zone: 87 visits. 5 days ago, 24 hours in hot zone: 89 visits. Anybody know the formula?


 I wish! If you figure it out let me know. I have yet to be in the H&T at all. It's nerve wracking.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tiffany Garnett said:


> I wish! I have yet to get on the H&T list at all :-( I think I might develop a nervous condition by the time this campaign is over.


My campaign actually caused me to become sick for a while, and I seem to recall someone else saying the same.

Take it from someone who is a chronic worrier: it isn't worth it! Despite the stress my campaign generated, in general I've done a good job in reducing my tendency to get stressed-out over things, and it's helped me tremendously. It isn't easy to break that habit, but it can be done.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Fatman Butter said:


> Today, zero hours in hot zone: 87 visits. 5 days ago, 24 hours in hot zone: 89 visits. Anybody know the formula?


I used to have many theories. Now I think it's pretty simple. The 20 books with the top amount of nominations get in H&T at any given hour. So, say you have 87 page views and every single one was a nomination, if there are 20 other people who have 88 or higher, then you will get 0 hours H&T.

I think getting into H&T has been particularly rough lately. My opening day I had 118 page views and zero hours H&T. Half-way through and I'm still getting decent (for me) page views, but I only have one hour H&T total. I usually end up with a small but decent showing, but not this campaign!


----------



## Mike Farlow

Tiffany Garnett said:


> I wish! If you figure it out let me know. I have yet to be in the H&T at all. It's nerve wracking.


 A previous winner and friend, LG (Liz) O'Connor told me to first read Lincoln Cole's book the Kindle Scout Guide. The latter part of the book suggests ways to increase your H&T and probably page count. It's a quick read in the eBook format. From my own experience, one of the most effective assist tools is Facebook. It will require that you have an author page (professional/business page) that you can boost with a relatively small dollar amount. She also suggested Author Shout for all of $10. There are other tools in Lincoln's book as well. Liz gave me another suggestion that worked for me. I divided my email list into four parts and sent out a blurb to one group each week for 30 days asking that they in turn pass my nomination request to others. Thinking outside the box I also sent a blurb to the area/regional alumni groups of schools I graduated from (again on Facebook). You may also have other groups you belong to that you can send your blurb to their membership. As Liz suggested, I also spaced out these over time (weekly).BTW, when you pay your $10 for Author Shout, they make a nice banner that you can use in other mailings. I even added that banner to my Outlook signature so I got some advertising with every email I sent out. The big question is "Is this all worth it?". The answer is, possibly. Lincoln and other winners point out that some books get selected with relatively low numbers suggesting that it is heavily up to the Kindle Scout team which books get picked. If they like it, they choose it. If the book is a toss up or a tie in a genre, the metrics might help.

Having said all that, it's hard not to play the game. I'm just glad my 30 days have passed!!


----------



## KJD1957

Hi guys, 
My book goes live today, (2nd April). If you'd like to check it out and possibly nominate the book, here's the link:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZSQRUKYM2CBF


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Mike Farlow said:


> A previous winner and friend, LG (Liz) O'Connor told me to first read Lincoln Cole's book the Kindle Scout Guide. The latter part of the book suggests ways to increase your H&T and probably page count. It's a quick read in the eBook format. From my own experience, one of the most effective assist tools is Facebook. It will require that you have an author page (professional/business page) that you can boost with a relatively small dollar amount. She also suggested Author Shout for all of $10. There are other tools in Lincoln's book as well. Liz gave me another suggestion that worked for me. I divided my email list into four parts and sent out a blurb to one group each week for 30 days asking that they in turn pass my nomination request to others. Thinking outside the box I also sent a blurb to the area/regional alumni groups of schools I graduated from (again on Facebook). You may also have other groups you belong to that you can send your blurb to their membership. As Liz suggested, I also spaced out these over time (weekly).BTW, when you pay your $10 for Author Shout, they make a nice banner that you can use in other mailings. I even added that banner to my Outlook signature so I got some advertising with every email I sent out. The big question is "Is this all worth it?". The answer is, possibly. Lincoln and other winners point out that some books get selected with relatively low numbers suggesting that it is heavily up to the Kindle Scout team which books get picked. If they like it, they choose it. If the book is a toss up or a tie in a genre, the metrics might help.
> 
> Having said all that, it's hard not to play the game. I'm just glad my 30 days have passed!!


Thank you. I'll check out Author Shout. I'm currently running a FB campaign. It's too late for the email bit. I've already emailed all my contacts. I also saw that other authors on here did Headtalker so I'm giving that a try as well at https://headtalker.com/?p=102978. Even if my novel isn't picked, I figure the exposure can't hurt. Thanks again!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

I'm trying my hand at Headtalker and would greatly appreciate any support, https://headtalker.com/?p=102978. Thanks!


----------



## Fatman Butter

Hey Michael Sussman Received your return email...hadn't meant to send as private...just not use to the communication on this site. A4, just the size of paper, which is standard.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Fatman Butter said:


> Hey Michael Sussman Received your return email...hadn't meant to send as private...just not use to the communication on this site. A4, just the size of paper, which is standard.


Thanks for the info, F.B.

Really enjoyed your Harrison Paradox excerpt!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin

Good luck to all three and the eleven (!) I have waiting in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## KJD1957

Tiffany Garnett said:


> I'm trying my hand at Headtalker and would greatly appreciate any support, https://headtalker.com/?p=102978. Thanks!


Supported. Good luck.
Please reciprocate when I post mine later.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and the sky has a really bad case of cold white dandruff, but I am sitting at my keyboard intending to spend the morning writing. I've got a story due for BundleRabbit collection, and I want to finish that this morning before moving on to a YA that I have got growing this month for my local publisher. This will be the third project I've tried to put together. It has been a troublesome twelve months with a lot of personal tragedy - along with something else that hit me last week that I've had to deal with - but I am determined to work clear of this slump. I have cleaned up my eating habits over the last three weeks and actually completed a story for a paid anthology deal about a week and a half ago. Once the winter finally clears up and goes away I know that my spirits will rise. I crave sunshine and short pants and I want to put on one of my dozen Hawaiian shirts and catch some rays. I am a man who is built for sunshine and heat.

I thrive on it.

In the meanwhile, I am hanging tough.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
4 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
4 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
4 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
5 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
6 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
7 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
8 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
11 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
11 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
12 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
13 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
14 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
14 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
14 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
18 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
18 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
20 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
21 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
21 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
25 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
25 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
26 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
27 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
29 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
29 days left  Arsenal by Jeffrey H. Haskell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## Mike Farlow

Nominated Dinner and a Movie . . .  good luck!

Will nominate these tomorrow.

Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay


----------



## KJD1957

Tiffany Garnett said:


> I'm trying my hand at Headtalker and would greatly appreciate any support, https://headtalker.com/?p=102978. Thanks!


Here's my Headtalker link guys, please support:
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve V- Sorry you've been having such a rough time.  I'll be keeping you in my happy thoughts.  Sometimes you just have to keep on keeping on.  Hang in there, spring is coming!


----------



## KJD1957

Just nominated: 
Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart, and 
Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett


----------



## Thevoiceofreason

Hey, folks, I pulled the trigger on my Superhero story and decided to scout it.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/8OEGA1OAUMRB

I would appreciate the visibility if you could nominate me.

All the best!


----------



## RWhite7699

Added The Raindrop Institute to my noms. Good luck, Joann.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks for listing INCOGNOLIO, Steve.

I admire how you are able to juggle multiple projects after such a tough year and still manage to post this invaluable list every day!

Nominated:
Dinner and a Movie by D.L. Barnhart
Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett

Great titles, you two. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Knox

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Thank you. I'll check out Author Shout. I'm currently running a FB campaign. It's too late for the email bit. I've already emailed all my contacts. I also saw that other authors on here did Headtalker so I'm giving that a try as well at https://headtalker.com/?p=102978. Even if my novel isn't picked, I figure the exposure can't hurt. Thanks again!


I found that the response wasn't exactly massive, but Author Shout is totally worth the measley $10. As a warning to anyone else who might hear about it, though- we tried a Huge Orange promotion that was terrible. $99 for a campaign full of errors. They claimed hundreds of clicks in the two days it ran before we cancelled and got our money back. All those clicks went to a contest for a free Kindle Fire--and only a couple of them actually made it all the way to my Scout page. Totally not worth it!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

KJD1957 said:


> Here's my Headtalker link guys, please support:
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


 Done. I've done it under my name (which isn't very many followers), and I'll do it under my other pen name, which will be a little more helpful! Good luck!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Knox said:


> I found that the response wasn't exactly massive, but Author Shout is totally worth the measley $10. As a warning to anyone else who might hear about it, though- we tried a Huge Orange promotion that was terrible. $99 for a campaign full of errors. They claimed hundreds of clicks in the two days it ran before we cancelled and got our money back. All those clicks went to a contest for a free Kindle Fire--and only a couple of them actually made it all the way to my Scout page. Totally not worth it!


 Good to know. I think I've met my promo allowance anyway. I'll have to sit back and hope for the best.


----------



## Fatman Butter

JulianneQJohnson, that makes sense.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

RWhite7699 said:



> Added The Raindrop Institute to my noms. Good luck, Joann.


Thanks. Every bit helps. Almost there.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

LG O'Connor said:


> Good luck to all of you still in your campaigns, as well as those of you waiting for "word." While you're in the throes, if you'd like to get some insight into what happens behind the "curtain" if you're chosen, I just wrote a blog post on handling edits after Kindle Press selection. Some tips and best practices - things to think about. You can check it out here if you are interested: http://www.lgoconnor.com/site/new-kindle-scouts-what-to-do-when-those-edits-come/
> 
> Happy Scouting!


Alyson, JoAnn, Bill, Rita, J.M., and Tiffany - so glad you found my post helpful!


----------



## KJD1957

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Done. I've done it under my name (which isn't very many followers), and I'll do it under my other pen name, which will be a little more helpful! Good luck!


Thanks Tiffany.


----------



## D. L.

Thanks to everyone here who nominated Dinner and a Movie. The campaign has now ended--a very quick 30 days--and I will now join the line waiting for an answer.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Monday and I've got a day shift at work to attend to. There are less hours this month than last month - but I am expecting a good-sized royalty check from my regional publisher in the next few days. I completed that story (The Wishing Ring of Old Queen Maab) for the BundleRabbit collection and put it out on Kindle, Nook, Apple and the like and I have already sold one copy. I'm starting work this morning on a novel of Nova Scotia zombies that I am aiming first at my traditional publisher.

For now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
3 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
3 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
4 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
5 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
6 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
7 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
10 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
10 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
11 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
12 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
13 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
13 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
13 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
17 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
17 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
19 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
20 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
20 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
24 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
24 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
25 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
26 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
28 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
28 days left  Arsenal by Jeffrey H. Haskell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: From March 20 to April 3rd Kindle Scout is going to be celebrating its 2nd year Anniversary by marking down all of the books that they have published over the last two years down to 99 cents on Amazon.com. So this is a GREAT time to pick up a few more Kindle Scout winning novels to give yourself a bit of creative inspiration, close-quarters hand-to-hand market research, and just to help out some of your fellow Kindle Scouters.

So today is your last day to take advantage of this offer.

Of course I would REALLY appreciate you picking up a copy of my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS - especially while it is cheap!

So check it out today
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_Scoutnav_2c1_w?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A11048035011%2Cn%3A668010011&bbn=11048035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1488488744&lo=digital-text&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_r=N120QKVWA05T95EDAN22&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3519fbac-d465-4abe-b1e7-d881053d4c78&pf_rd_i=11048035011


----------



## KJD1957

I just nominated: Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer

Go Peter!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

KJD1957 said:


> I just nominated: Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 
> Go Peter!


Just did the same. Good luck!


----------



## Kody Boye

Lorri Moulton said:


> Kody...have you heard anything yet? I think we finished around the same time and I haven't heard anything. Fingers crossed, for both of us!


I haven't heard anything yet. And yes, fingers crossed!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
> 3 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> 3 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay


It's Monday, and I had three empty slots. They're now filled up with the top three from Steve's list. Good luck to all!

As for my own campaign, I'm not doing so hot. This is my second go around, and my stats are much less than they were the first time. Granted, I've decided to save my "push" until a bit later in the campaign, but it's still a bit disheartening to not see a single hour in H&T. With 20 days left, I've had zero hours H&T and have had only 177 page views. With my last campaign, by this time, I'd had 41 hours H&T and 282 views. So, not substantially less, but still discouraging.

OK, I'm done mumbling now. Back to writing! I'm working on the second draft of the follow-up book to Turn!


----------



## sheritybemy

Has anyone been selected for publishing who was never in the hot & trending?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D76MFAH6DOMP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Farlow

Just nominated the top 3.

3 days left Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
3 days left The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
3 days left The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay




Good Luck!


----------



## Mike Farlow

Kody Boye said:


> I haven't heard anything yet. And yes, fingers crossed!


I'm waiting also. Am told that the average wait time is 10 days so back to working on book 3 of the saga.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Mike Farlow said:


> I'm waiting also. Am told that the average wait time is 10 days so back to working on book 3 of the saga.


Good luck to you guys! I'll be in the same waiting boat in less than a week. Expecting a huge relief to have the campaign over...followed *very* quickly by anxious waiting for Amazon's response!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Paul Kohler said:


> It's Monday, and I had three empty slots. They're now filled up with the top three from Steve's list. Good luck to all!
> 
> As for my own campaign, I'm not doing so hot. This is my second go around, and my stats are much less than they were the first time. Granted, I've decided to save my "push" until a bit later in the campaign, but it's still a bit disheartening to not see a single hour in H&T. With 20 days left, I've had zero hours H&T and have had only 177 page views. With my last campaign, by this time, I'd had 41 hours H&T and 282 views. So, not substantially less, but still discouraging.
> 
> OK, I'm done mumbling now. Back to writing! I'm working on the second draft of the follow-up book to Turn!


Paul, your book looks really good -- thriller w/post-apoc elements, right up my alley. I don't have an open slot yet, but will plug it in near the end. In the meantime, I clicked "SAVE FOR LATER" on your book's page, since I understand that helps with H & T.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just nominated Life in a Haunted House, Norman. Good luck!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Norman Prentiss said:


> Paul, your book looks really good -- thriller w/post-apoc elements, right up my alley. I don't have an open slot yet, but will plug it in near the end. In the meantime, I clicked "SAVE FOR LATER" on your book's page, since I understand that helps with H & T.


Thanks, Norman! I'll be nominating yours as well once the top three nom's drop out.


----------



## RWhite7699

Added The Contending to my noms. Good luck, Cynthia.


----------



## Kay7979

I have the top three. Good luck.

I hope those of you still waiting get a "yes" soon!


----------



## CynthiaClay

RWhite7699 said:


> Added The Contending to my noms. Good luck, Cynthia.


Thank you RWhite, Paul, Norman, Steve, and anybody I happen to miss here who nominated the Contending. A big congratulations to those who just heard their book has just been chosen for the publishing contract. I read the news of the publishing contract first, then read other posts, and then when I was ready to post could not find who that was who is getting published. Sorrry I forgot your name, but big congratulations.

Steve, I am sorry to hear you have had such a rough year, and congratulations on all your writing projects and their success.

Just so other authors know, I have had zero days on H&T, even when I paid a service to help get the word out and they showed 197 hits on my page, KS did not count even half of those hits. (I image people just zoomed by the page and I agree with KS that doesn't really count.) When I look at a page, I really look. I read the descript and the first chapter, admire the cover art. I'm looking for future book purchases so that's why I look carefully. I thought it was really exciting when the very first book I nominated got a contract and I got that email announcing I'd get the free e-book.( It was the fantasy about the song magic.) I think my biggest amount of hits was 80. With the Headtalker where you need a minimum of 26 supporters (I had 29, thanks guys!) it only resulted in 20 KS page views. I even had a day of 0 page views. That was a bummer. But people, please don't let your anxiety make you ill! It is anxiety producing, but it is also a great opportunity. At least it has gotten exposure for my other books. I mean face it, life could be worse. There could be Brexit and Trump could be president. (What those aren't an April Fool's joke?) But you get my point.

By the way is there a way to find out how many nominations you get?

Well I'm off to nominate.

Cynthia


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paul Kohler said:


> It's Monday, and I had three empty slots. They're now filled up with the top three from Steve's list. Good luck to all!
> 
> As for my own campaign, I'm not doing so hot. This is my second go around, and my stats are much less than they were the first time. Granted, I've decided to save my "push" until a bit later in the campaign, but it's still a bit disheartening to not see a single hour in H&T. With 20 days left, I've had zero hours H&T and have had only 177 page views. With my last campaign, by this time, I'd had 41 hours H&T and 282 views. So, not substantially less, but still discouraging.
> 
> OK, I'm done mumbling now. Back to writing! I'm working on the second draft of the follow-up book to Turn!


You aren't the first to see this lack of H&T thing. This is my 3rd rodeo, and I haven't seen anything like it before. Despite my high page views, my opening days got 0 hours H&T, and I only have one hour all together. Something is odd, but there's nothing to do about it. Just keep on keeping on and remember H&T isn't the deciding factor on whether one gets selected or not.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Paul Kohler said:


> Thanks, Norman! I'll be nominating yours as well once the top three nom's drop out.


Really appreciate it!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just nominated Life in a Haunted House, Norman. Good luck!


Thanks J.G.! Keeping an eye out for yours, as well!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

CynthiaClay said:


> By the way is there a way to find out how many nominations you get?
> 
> Well I'm off to nominate.
> 
> Cynthia


People have asked (in the phone call with Kindle Press after a book is selected), but they don't reveal how many noms a book has gotten...

--N


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You aren't the first to see this lack of H&T thing. This is my 3rd rodeo, and I haven't seen anything like it before. Despite my high page views, my opening days got 0 hours H&T, and I only have one hour all together. Something is odd, but there's nothing to do about it. Just keep on keeping on and remember H&T isn't the deciding factor on whether one gets selected or not.


Julianne,

I wonder if it has something to do with the Kindle Scout Anniversary sale, which is going on concurrent with this batch of Scout campaigns? I was thinking it would bring more eyes to the program overall, but it might just be making things less "normal" this time around...


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Norman Prentiss said:


> People have asked (in the phone call with Kindle Press after a book is selected), but they don't reveal how many noms a book has gotten...
> 
> --N


Good to know. Keep forgetting that page views are different from nominations, and a book might have a lot of page views and few nominations or lots of nominations within a small number of page views. Best bet seems to be have a good cover, write a quality product, and hope that the editor assigned to the book loves it. Three days and one last day to go for The Raindrop Institute.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Paul Kohler said:


> It's Monday, and I had three empty slots. They're now filled up with the top three from Steve's list. Good luck to all!
> 
> As for my own campaign, I'm not doing so hot. This is my second go around, and my stats are much less than they were the first time. Granted, I've decided to save my "push" until a bit later in the campaign, but it's still a bit disheartening to not see a single hour in H&T. With 20 days left, I've had zero hours H&T and have had only 177 page views. With my last campaign, by this time, I'd had 41 hours H&T and 282 views. So, not substantially less, but still discouraging.
> 
> OK, I'm done mumbling now. Back to writing! I'm working on the second draft of the follow-up book to Turn!


I'm "saving" it. Turn looks like just my cup of tea. It'll be on my next round of nominations.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Norman Prentiss said:


> Julianne,
> 
> I wonder if it has something to do with the Kindle Scout Anniversary sale, which is going on concurrent with this batch of Scout campaigns? I was thinking it would bring more eyes to the program overall, but it might just be making things less "normal" this time around...


Could be. Could also be we simply have some big promoting social butterflies in it right now, which is awesome. I see new things happening and I tend to think cynically first. I hope it is one of the above, and not some new bot that gives folks false clicks. I really doubt it is, but I wouldn't be a writer if I didn't have a vivid imagination!


----------



## Knox

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Could be. Could also be we simply have some big promoting social butterflies in it right now, which is awesome. I see new things happening and I tend to think cynically first. I hope it is one of the above, and not some new bot that gives folks false clicks. I really doubt it is, but I wouldn't be a writer if I didn't have a vivid imagination!


I don't think there's anything sinister afoot- I have a feeling the competition is just fierce lately. I've noticed that many days there are only 2-3 books H&T that are not in their first few or last few days of their campaign. That leaves very little room to get on the list in the dreaded middle. I've had to learn all sorts of new social media tactics, which can bring significantly higher page views than some are mentioning. I suspect the others are doing the same. Page views certainly don't equate to nominations- but they can't hurt!


----------



## Paul Francois

I got these 3 just now, good luck!

The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain


----------



## cdalebrittain

Thank you, Paul!  And thanks to everyone else who's nominated me.  I've got a week to go.  Lots of page views from kboards!  No HnT yet, though I'm encouraged to see I'm not the only one.

--C. Dale Brittain, author of "Ashes of Heaven"


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Could be. Could also be we simply have some big promoting social butterflies in it right now, which is awesome. I see new things happening and I tend to think cynically first. I hope it is one of the above, and not some new bot that gives folks false clicks. I really doubt it is, but I wouldn't be a writer if I didn't have a vivid imagination!


Cheers to your vivid imagination!

I used to complete that phrase differently: "I wouldn't be a writer if I had good social (media) skills", haha! I've had a lot of luck in H&T this time, which I attribute to tie-in stories (with covers that match my Scout book), that I've released as freebies each week during the campaign. The tie-in stories manage to give me a boost just when I'm lagging. With my previous campaign, I had almost no clicks during week 3 -- but I was in the hospital recovering from heart surgery, so pretty much let things slide (and boy, THAT really put things into perspective for me!).


----------



## Kody Boye

Lorri Moulton said:


> Kody,
> 
> I hope you have better news than I did! They did not choose to publish my book on Kindle Scout, but I am glad for the opportunity. It forced me to do more marketing, which I think will help my overall sales.
> 
> I had my book finished, so I published it on Kindle this evening. Best of luck with your book!


You heard just now, I take it?

Sorry to hear that. And thanks for the luck.  <3


----------



## Kody Boye

Lorri Moulton said:


> A couple of hours ago...I published my book and had a rum and coke, first. It was a brutal week! LOL


Yay for rum and coke!

Still, sorry to hear this news.  It's never easy.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Norman Prentiss said:


> Cheers to your vivid imagination!
> 
> I used to complete that phrase differently: "I wouldn't be a writer if I had good social (media) skills", haha! I've had a lot of luck in H&T this time, which I attribute to tie-in stories (with covers that match my Scout book), that I've released as freebies each week during the campaign. The tie-in stories manage to give me a boost just when I'm lagging. With my previous campaign, I had almost no clicks during week 3 -- but I was in the hospital recovering from heart surgery, so pretty much let things slide (and boy, THAT really put things into perspective for me!).


That freebie plan is an excellent strategy. Glad your heart is still ticking!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lorri Moulton said:


> Kody,
> 
> I hope you have better news than I did! They did not choose to publish my book on Kindle Scout, but I am glad for the opportunity. It forced me to do more marketing, which I think will help my overall sales.
> 
> I had my book finished, so I published it on Kindle this evening. Best of luck with your book!


Sorry to hear it, Lorri. I wish you many many sales!


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I hope it is one of the above, and not some new bot that gives folks false clicks. I really doubt it is, but I wouldn't be a writer if I didn't have a vivid imagination!


I think Zon is usually big time all over stuff like this, though I know some "promotion" sites will use these type of tactics  boo


----------



## C L Salaski

My current nominations:

The Raindrop Institute by Norman Prentiss

Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer

Life in a Haunted House by Joann Franklin

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Sorry to hear it, Lorri. I wish you many many sales!


I admire anyone who has gone through this contest. Had hoped for the best, Lorri, but the contest seems to be a great launch for your self-published book. Will you try Kindle Scout again? -JoAnn, The Raindrop Institute


----------



## Anthelid

My campaign is coming to an end in a few days.  It was fun even if I didn't do super well and I am certainly grateful for kindle boards page views and support. I have a question.  Does kindle scout tell you either way?  Or do what some publishers do and just make you wait a certain amount of time and if they hadn't contacted within that time period it means they have decided not to select it.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I noticed one of my nominations has been under consideration now for 10 days. Another nomination was picked up within three. I'm thinking waiting to hear might be harder than being in the contest. (smile)  
--JoAnn


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Paul Francois said:


> I got these 3 just now, good luck!
> 
> The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
> Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain


Thanks, Paul.
JoAnn


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Thanks for the vote, C.L.

JoAnn, The Raindrop Institute


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday, and the weather looks gorgeous out there. It is going to be even warmer coming home from work. Of course tomorrow they are calling for snow. Recently, the RCMP arrested our local groundhog for his failure to predict this late winterish weather.
http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/news/2016/1/rcmp-arrests-rodent-public-mischief-shubenacadie-ns

I hope they throw the book at that little sucker. I hope they lock him up in a cage along with a fifty pound wolverine named Bubba. I hope Bubba thinks Sam is "cute".

But I'm not bitter.

For now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
2 days left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
2 days left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
3 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
4 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
5 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
6 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
9 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
9 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
10 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
11 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
12 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
12 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
12 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
16 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
16 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
18 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
19 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
19 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
23 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
23 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
24 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
25 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
27 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
27 days left  Arsenal by Jeffrey H. Haskell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Anthelid said:


> My campaign is coming to an end in a few days. It was fun even if I didn't do super well and I am certainly grateful for kindle boards page views and support. I have a question. Does kindle scout tell you either way? Or do what some publishers do and just make you wait a certain amount of time and if they hadn't contacted within that time period it means they have decided not to select it.


Actually, they usually wait until midnight or so, after you've gone to bed and they call you up and giggle at you. At least I think it was them who have been calling me up and giggling at me...



All kidding aside, they'll let you know whether or not it is "yes" or "no". They are good that way.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Norman Prentiss said:


> Thanks J.G.! Keeping an eye out for yours, as well!


I hope to have THE BOOK KNIGHTS on KS by the end of the month. Just putting the finishing touches on the MS while I wait for my cover artist to do his magic. Your support will be much appreciated.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lorri Moulton said:


> A couple of hours ago...I published my book and had a rum and coke, first. It was a brutal week! LOL


Haha, hopefully the drink helped!

Still nominating everyone! Got the top three on the list, and my next KS entry is coming together! About 50% done with it


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lorri Moulton said:


> It didn't hurt.
> 
> I have my book up for FREE today through Saturday. Still hoping to get some reviews!
> https://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-Roses-Murder-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B06Y1FTL51/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491311345&sr=8-1&keywords=moonlight+roses+and+murder


Got a copy and shared it on twitter to 4k+! Good luck!


----------



## Quincy

Knox said:


> I don't think there's anything sinister afoot- I have a feeling the competition is just fierce lately. I've noticed that many days there are only 2-3 books H&T that are not in their first few or last few days of their campaign. That leaves very little room to get on the list in the dreaded middle. I've had to learn all sorts of new social media tactics, which can bring significantly higher page views than some are mentioning. I suspect the others are doing the same. Page views certainly don't equate to nominations- but they can't hurt!


Knox- I'm very new to Kindle Scout (reading I mean, not submitting!) and wanted to let you know that it was your cover that hooked me. I saw it here when browsing the thread to learn more about the program and liked it and your title enough to hunt up the excerpt on Kindle Scout. Now I may be hooked on the program itself- I love the idea of having a voice in what get published


----------



## lincolnjcole

Quincy said:


> I'm very new to Kindle Scout (reading I mean, not submitting!) and wanted to let you know that it was your cover that hooked me. I saw it here when browsing the thread to learn more about the program and liked it and your title enough to hunt up the excerpt on Kindle Scout. Now I may be hooked on the program itself- I love the idea of having a voice in what get published


Yeah, it is an incredibly powerful program. Amazon seems to really be supporting it more, too, and some of the featured books are doing incredible! Quite a few authors have gone on to work with other publishers because of getting selected by Kindle Scout so it is definitely a foot in the door!


----------



## KJD1957

Lorri Moulton said:


> Kody,
> 
> I hope you have better news than I did! They did not choose to publish my book on Kindle Scout, but I am glad for the opportunity. It forced me to do more marketing, which I think will help my overall sales.
> 
> I had my book finished, so I published it on Kindle this evening. Best of luck with your book!


Commiserations, Lorri.  
Although my campaign has started well, I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop at any moment. 
Best of luck with the publication.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KJD1957 said:


> Commiserations, Lorri.
> Although my campaign has started well, I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop at any moment.
> Best of luck with the publication.


With luck you won't have anything to worry about at all!


----------



## KJD1957

Hi guys, 
I'm at the start of my first campaign (27 days to go). Things are going quite well ATM, but ... well, you know. 

Do you think I should hang fire with my next round of promo pushes and leave them to later in the campaign? I mean is it best to have a spike in views toward the end of the campaign, or demonstrate a more consistent (if lower) graph chart overall?

Cheers, 
Kerry


----------



## lincolnjcole

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm at the start of my first campaign (27 days to go). Things are going quite well ATM, but ... well, you know.
> 
> Do you think I should hang fire with my next round of promo pushes and leave them to later in the campaign? I mean is it best to have a spike in views toward the end of the campaign, or demonstrate a more consistent (if lower) graph chart overall?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry


Consistency seems better in general. You will get a spike at the end no matter what (most people do) from people who nominate during the last few days just to get more nominations!


----------



## ritastradling

Lorri Moulton said:


> It didn't hurt.
> 
> I have my book up for FREE today through Saturday. Still hoping to get some reviews!
> https://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-Roses-Murder-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B06Y1FTL51/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491311345&sr=8-1&keywords=moonlight+roses+and+murder


Congratulations! I picked one up and tweeted about it


----------



## Knox

Quincy said:


> I'm very new to Kindle Scout (reading I mean, not submitting!) and wanted to let you know that it was your cover that hooked me. I saw it here when browsing the thread to learn more about the program and liked it and your title enough to hunt up the excerpt on Kindle Scout. Now I may be hooked on the program itself- I love the idea of having a voice in what get published


Wow, that's so sweet of you to say! Kindle Scout really is a great program for both readers and writers. I've gotten several great books for free--and it helps give the authors a leg up at the same time! I browse for new stuff all the time. Glad you are getting into the program! Spread the word!


----------



## JPDavid

I clicked nominate me for *Digital Velocity, The Raindrop Institute, and The Contending*. Best of luck to Reily, Joann, and Cynthia!

On a completely unrelated note, my former Kindle Scout entry, *Mind Game* is available for kindle pre-order, the print version will be out within the week, and digital ARCs are available now. If *Mind Game* piqued your interest when it was competing and you'd like an ARC, you can go to http://www.j-p-david.com/contact.html and request it by sending a message. Please refer to your posting name on this board when submitting your request. 
JP


----------



## KJD1957

lincolnjcole said:


> Consistency seems better in general. You will get a spike at the end no matter what (most people do) from people who nominate during the last few days just to get more nominations!


Thanks for the response, Lincoln. 
I'll aim for consistency and keep plugging away.


----------



## KJD1957

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha, hopefully the drink helped!
> 
> Still nominating everyone! Got the top three on the list, and my next KS entry is coming together! About 50% done with it


Lincoln, I'll be here to help and nominate.


----------



## KJD1957

Quincy said:


> Knox- I'm very new to Kindle Scout (reading I mean, not submitting!) and wanted to let you know that it was your cover that hooked me. I saw it here when browsing the thread to learn more about the program and liked it and your title enough to hunt up the excerpt on Kindle Scout. Now I may be hooked on the program itself- I love the idea of having a voice in what get published


Quincy, 
You are a dream come true and the target of every author's work. 
Welcome to the KS community and happy browsing. 
Cheers.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Knox said:


> Wow, that's so sweet of you to say! Kindle Scout really is a great program for both readers and writers. I've gotten several great books for free--and it helps give the authors a leg up at the same time! I browse for new stuff all the time. Glad you are getting into the program! Spread the word!


Yes, KS _is _a wonderful program--I just wish I'd discovered it sooner! I was beating my head against the wall trying to land an agent. I found agents who were enthusiastic about my novel but found it too quirky, edgy, or unconventional to rep to the Big Five, and I never did encounter any agents who subbed to indie publishers. So, for me, Kindle Scout is a delight: bypass agents altogether and let the readers have some say in the matter! Of course, I don't expect to win a contract (too edgy, unconventional) but this is great exposure for when I likely self-publish.

Nominated the top three.
Good luck to all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ritastradling said:


> I think Zon is usually big time all over stuff like this, though I know some "promotion" sites will use these type of tactics  boo


Yeah, that's why I even thought about it. There's ongoing issues with KU because of page read farms, and innocent writers have been caught in the crossfire.

Honestly, I think KS is just tough right now. When page read days well over one hundred don't get one hour of H&T, it's tough. I think I picked a very competitive time to try my 3rd book in Scout. Now I'm in the boggy middle bit, and I'm just hoping for a little H&T at the end so my stats are too embarrassing. The part that makes me crazy is it looks like Teatime is getting more page reads than either of my other books, but no H&T.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

J.G. McKenney said:


> I hope to have THE BOOK KNIGHTS on KS by the end of the month. Just putting the finishing touches on the MS while I wait for my cover artist to do his magic. Your support will be much appreciated.


Looking forward to the BOOK KNIGHTS campaign!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> That freebie plan is an excellent strategy. Glad your heart is still ticking!


Yes, still ticking -- but still skipping a beat when I check my book stats, haha!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Lorri Moulton said:


> Yes, I will, JoAnn.
> 
> I think I will list my book under a different genre, next time. Maybe suspense/mystery rather than romance. I love the romance in the story, but it's not strictly a romance. I didn't even get my leading man into the first 5,000 words...and I knew that before I submitted it. However, I'm very happy with the book and I hope others enjoy it, too!


Glad you'll do another Scout campaign -- and thanks so much for the free copy of your recent book.

The categories is something I really agonize over. I think it's okay to try different genres, or a mix, with Scout...and if they pick your book, the Amazon team will use their own expertise to put you in the right place(s).


----------



## Kody Boye

RE: My campaign.

No selection for me.

Buuuuuuut, it's all good. Already uploaded the files to Amazon and should expect to see it up within the coming hours. 

Thank y'all for nominating me and helping me out with your advice and support! It's much appreciated! <3


----------



## CynthiaClay

I went to check my stats, and found I am front and center on Hot and Trendy for the very first time! That was a big thrill! Thank you so much; I'm sure it is because of you guys and Steve's list alerting us to what needs nominations. You have all certainly made my day. 

By the way, I know it is a little late in the game (my campaign ends in 2 days) but what do you all think of my cover for The Contending? 

Thanks again!


----------



## sylvia_a

Kody Boye said:


> RE: My campaign.
> 
> No selection for me.
> 
> Buuuuuuut, it's all good. Already uploaded the files to Amazon and should expect to see it up within the coming hours.
> 
> Thank y'all for nominating me and helping me out with your advice and support! It's much appreciated! <3


Four of the books I've supported in the past few weeks did not get selected for publication today. Heartbroken. 
Incl. yours, Kody. I was really looking forward to reading When They Came. Now I guess I have to buy it 

Good luck with your self-publishing!


----------



## Kody Boye

sylvia_a said:


> Four of the books I've supported in the past few weeks did not get selected for publication today. Heartbroken.
> Incl. yours, Kody. I was really looking forward to reading When They Came. Now I guess I have to buy it
> 
> Good luck with your self-publishing!


Aww. Thanks Sylvia. I'll let peeps know when it goes on sale!

I should add that if anyone here wants a free copy, they're free to one of the ePub/Mobi/PDF files I have for the book. Just let me know/message me on Facebook.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Kody Boye said:


> RE: My campaign.
> 
> No selection for me.
> 
> Buuuuuuut, it's all good. Already uploaded the files to Amazon and should expect to see it up within the coming hours.
> 
> Thank y'all for nominating me and helping me out with your advice and support! It's much appreciated! <3


Sorry to hear this, Kody. Had WHEN THEY CAME nommed, and was rooting for ya! Wishing you much success with the book when it arrives on Amazon!


----------



## reilyg

Jada Ryker is another author that has a Kindle Press contract. She said she loves the way things are going and is very receptive to questions, not to mention patient. She is on facebook under that name.
I have a book, with 2 days left, (Digital Velocity. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BWE2GCEMF48F) and am very excited. Even if I don't get a contract, I've met some incredible folks who give great advice - all on these boards.


----------



## amdonehere

Question: MS format

I can't find the info on MS format on the KS Guidelines. Is there any specific requirements on font, font sizes, spacing, etc? I've seen others here say the MS should be in Word doc., but nothing about document formating. 

Thanks.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kody Boye said:


> RE: My campaign.
> 
> No selection for me.
> 
> Buuuuuuut, it's all good. Already uploaded the files to Amazon and should expect to see it up within the coming hours.
> 
> Thank y'all for nominating me and helping me out with your advice and support! It's much appreciated! <3


So sorry to hear it, Kody. I really thought When They Came would be selected. Seems like lots of bad news today, it must be Tuesday. Hope you sell oodles when you release it!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

CynthiaClay said:


> I went to check my stats, and found I am front and center on Hot and Trendy for the very first time! That was a big thrill! Thank you so much; I'm sure it is because of you guys and Steve's list alerting us to what needs nominations. You have all certainly made my day.
> 
> By the way, I know it is a little late in the game (my campaign ends in 2 days) but what do you all think of my cover for The Contending?
> 
> Thanks again!


Cynthia, I love the art but I find the text really difficult to read. I think a clearer font with maybe a little drop shadow to make it pop would be something to try.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Hi everyone,
just wanted to let you know MAIDENWOOD has been passed up by KS. While disappointing, it's been a tremendously rewarding experience, and I want to thank everyone who nominated my book and commented. The highlight of the whole process has been discovering this forum, meeting tons of other writers, and connecting with potential readers. I've learned a lot from your posts, and it has all been very encouraging.
I'd like to offer special thanks to Steve Vernon for his daily list - my book really benefited the last few days from it, and the way he supports other authors inspires me to do the same. Lincoln Cole deserves a shout out because his book on Kindle Scout is both entertaining and invaluable, and I'd like to send huge hugs to Jada Ryker and Katherine Hayton, who were also super supportive. You have my heartfelt gratitude.
So I guess I'll wander over to the 'My book was rejected by KS, what do I do now?' thread. As one door closes, another opens. MAIDENWOOD will soon be up on KDP, so my adventures with Amazon are only just beginning.
Good luck to all the current and prospective KS authors, and my sympathy to those who didn't make the cut around the same time as me. Kody Boye, Claire Fishback, and James Suriano I especially look forward to reading your books. And finally, congrats to Jill Nojack!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Hi everyone,
> just wanted to let you know MAIDENWOOD has been passed up by KS. While disappointing, it's been a tremendously rewarding experience, and I want to thank everyone who nominated my book and commented. The highlight of the whole process has been discovering this forum, meeting tons of other writers, and connecting with potential readers. I've learned a lot from your posts, and it has all been very encouraging.
> I'd like to offer special thanks to Steve Vernon for his daily list - my book really benefited the last few days from it, and the way he supports other authors inspires me to do the same. Lincoln Cole deserves a shout out because his book on Kindle Scout is both entertaining and invaluable, and I'd like to send huge hugs to Jada Ryker and Katherine Hayton, who were also super supportive. You have my heartfelt gratitude.
> So I guess I'll wander over to the 'My book was rejected by KS, what do I do now?' thread. As one door closes, another opens. MAIDENWOOD will soon be up on KDP, so my adventures with Amazon are only just beginning.
> Good luck to all the current and prospective KS authors, and my sympathy to those who didn't make the cut around the same time as me. Kody Boye, Claire Fishback, and James Suriano I especially look forward to reading your books. And finally, congrats to Jill Nojack!


You have a great book with a great cover, JM. I hope you do well.

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those still awaiting news.


----------



## KJD1957

Kody Boye said:


> RE: My campaign.
> 
> No selection for me.
> 
> Buuuuuuut, it's all good. Already uploaded the files to Amazon and should expect to see it up within the coming hours.
> 
> Thank y'all for nominating me and helping me out with your advice and support! It's much appreciated! <3


Commiserations Kody. 
You'll be self-pubbing though, right?
Keep up the fight.


----------



## KJD1957

CynthiaClay said:


> I went to check my stats, and found I am front and center on Hot and Trendy for the very first time! That was a big thrill! Thank you so much; I'm sure it is because of you guys and Steve's list alerting us to what needs nominations. You have all certainly made my day.
> 
> Thanks again!


Excellent. Congrats on the H&T. Hope it lasts all the way to the end from here.


----------



## Jill Nojack

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Hi everyone,
> just wanted to let you know MAIDENWOOD has been passed up by KS. While disappointing, it's been a tremendously rewarding experience, and I want to thank everyone who nominated my book and commented. The highlight of the whole process has been discovering this forum, meeting tons of other writers, and connecting with potential readers. I've learned a lot from your posts, and it has all been very encouraging.
> I'd like to offer special thanks to Steve Vernon for his daily list - my book really benefited the last few days from it, and the way he supports other authors inspires me to do the same. Lincoln Cole deserves a shout out because his book on Kindle Scout is both entertaining and invaluable, and I'd like to send huge hugs to Jada Ryker and Katherine Hayton, who were also super supportive. You have my heartfelt gratitude.
> So I guess I'll wander over to the 'My book was rejected by KS, what do I do now?' thread. As one door closes, another opens. MAIDENWOOD will soon be up on KDP, so my adventures with Amazon are only just beginning.
> Good luck to all the current and prospective KS authors, and my sympathy to those who didn't make the cut around the same time as me. Kody Boye, Claire Fishback, and James Suriano I especially look forward to reading your books. And finally, congrats to Jill Nojack!


I was very disappointed when I saw your book was not selected when I checked my nominations list today. I was sure it would be because what I read of it was excellent. Ah well, you are now in the ranks of a number of other very fine writers who didn't make the cut. Quite a number of whom have gone on to do better than a number of the books that were selected.

Looking forward to grabbing it when you release it.

Jill


----------



## KJD1957

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Hi everyone,
> just wanted to let you know MAIDENWOOD has been passed up by KS. While disappointing, it's been a tremendously rewarding experience, and I want to thank everyone who nominated my book and commented. The highlight of the whole process has been discovering this forum, meeting tons of other writers, and connecting with potential readers. I've learned a lot from your posts, and it has all been very encouraging.
> I'd like to offer special thanks to Steve Vernon for his daily list - my book really benefited the last few days from it, and the way he supports other authors inspires me to do the same.
> So I guess I'll wander over to the 'My book was rejected by KS, what do I do now?' thread. As one door closes, another opens. MAIDENWOOD will soon be up on KDP, so my adventures with Amazon are only just beginning.


Commiserations on the disappointing news, but it's good to hear you've had a great experience during the campaign. Mine's only just started and already I'm exhausted.

The very best of luck with self-pubbing Maidenwood. I'll look out for it.


----------



## sheritybemy

Lorri Moulton said:


> It didn't hurt.
> 
> I have my book up for FREE today through Saturday. Still hoping to get some reviews!
> https://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-Roses-Murder-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B06Y1FTL51/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491311345&sr=8-1&keywords=moonlight+roses+and+murder


Just bought it, I'll be sure to leave a helpful review. I swear I wish people would leave reviews, I've sold copy after copy and I still have yet to get a review but you know what they say be careful what you wish for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Jill Nojack said:


> I was very disappointed when I saw your book was not selected when I checked my nominations list today. I was sure it would be because what I read of it was excellent. Ah well, you are now in the ranks of a number of other very fine writers who didn't make the cut. Quite a number of whom have gone on to do better than a number of the books that were selected.
> 
> Looking forward to grabbing it when you release it.
> 
> Jill


Thank you everyone, and thank you Jill - your words have literally drawn a tear to my eye with the hope they bring. Maidenwood may not be KS's cuppa, but there's an awful lot of tea drinkers out there, and it's now my mission to find the ones who enjoy what I serve. Even knowing the outcome of this campaign, I would still do it all again ... and you can bet in a few months after I finish the sequel, I will. Meanwhile, I'm not going anywhere on Kboards, this place and the people who hang out here are brilliant&#128522;


----------



## Norman Prentiss

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Thank you everyone, and thank you Jill - your words have literally drawn a tear to my eye with the hope they bring. Maidenwood may not be KS's cuppa, but there's an awful lot of tea drinkers out there, and it's now my mission to find the ones who enjoy what I serve. Even knowing the outcome of this campaign, I would still do it all again ... and you can bet in a few months after I finish the sequel, I will. Meanwhile, I'm not going anywhere on Kboards, this place and the people who hang out here are brilliant&#128522;


Your book's gonna do great, JM. Good luck with it, and with the sequel!

And I agree about the value of this board. I haven't posted much during this campaign, but the folks here literally saved my sanity this time last year, and I'll never forget it!


----------



## TT Rankin

Geesh, didn't even know I had 2 spots available...updated my nom's to:
"The Contending..." Cynthia Joyce Clay
"Wading Through Static" Peter Schmotzer
"Life in a Haunted House" Norman Prentiss

Best of luck to everyone!


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody Boye

KJD1957 said:


> Commiserations Kody.
> You'll be self-pubbing though, right?
> Keep up the fight.


Yup. Already self-pubbed it and sold a copy today, so there's that!

My review club that I gathered for the book was really interested once I announced that it was ready, so I uploaded the mobi/epub/PDF files to them today.

All in all, I'm not too disappointed. I mean, the financial side would've been nice, but you win some/lose some, right?


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Those of you wondering if Kindle Scout is worth it if they DON'T select your book. I did an experiment with my most recent KS reject: Blood & Holy Water.

I published it yesterday and the only advertising I did was notify KS to send out the email to everyone that nominated me. (FYI: My campaign brought in 1300 page views.) My book is priced at 99 cents. (Here, if you don't remember me: http://mybook.to/BloodHolyWater)

I sold 29 copies yesterday from that email. PLUS, in my rejection email, I had 8 people sign up for my mailing list.

So...I think KS is still great advertising. If these sales turn into people reading my last book, or my next book, it's a win. And it's free. (and you might get selected.)

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Joynell Schultz said:


> Those of you wondering if Kindle Scout is worth it if they DON'T select your book. I did an experiment with my most recent KS reject: Blood & Holy Water.
> 
> I published it yesterday and the only advertising I did was notify KS to send out the email to everyone that nominated me. (FYI: My campaign brought in 1300 page views.) My book is priced at 99 cents. (Here, if you don't remember me: http://mybook.to/BloodHolyWater)
> 
> I sold 29 copies yesterday from that email. PLUS, in my rejection email, I had 8 people sign up for my mailing list.
> 
> So...I think KS is still great advertising. If these sales turn into people reading my last book, or my next book, it's a win. And it's free. (and you might get selected.)
> 
> Just my 2 cents though.


YES!!!

Glad to hear you hit the ground running. I really thought they were going to grab your book. I loved the cover!

It is what I believe, as well. Used properly, Kindle Scout can be a GREAT way to get a jump on a book launch!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday - halfway through the work week, Hallelujah!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
1 day left  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
1 day left  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
2 days left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
3 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
4 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
5 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
8 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
8 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
9 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
10 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
11 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
11 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
11 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
15 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
15 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
17 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
18 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
18 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
22 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
22 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
23 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
24 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
26 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
26 days left  Arsenal by Jeffrey H. Haskell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********
PS: I am currently in the process of bumping my book prices up. So if ANY of you have been thinking of grabbing one of my books check them out now before the price changes take effect.

I've already moved the price of TATTERDEMON up, and I have just started raising the price of GYPSY BLOOD.


----------



## Louise Cole

Oh guys I've just had my email about Kody's Book and Maidenwood and Blood of Seven (I can't remember if Claire is on the Kboards or not). Anyway I just wanted to say it sucks. I'm so sorry but I know you'll be successful because they looked fab books to me


----------



## reilyg

Wow. I'm seeing a bunch of great books not get selected...It's kind of crushing.  My book has one day left and I have to admit, this has been one of the longest nail-biting experiences I've had for quite a while. Regardless of what happens, I can't regret it, though. I came into this with no knowledge of promotion and have learned SO MUCH. The folks here have been absolutely wonderful. Considering my lack of experience, I don't have hopes for being offered a contract, but I do have a plan, thanks to the folks on Kboards. How long does it take to get the rejection letter?
Thank you all for being so great!


----------



## Jada Ryker

reilyg said:


> Jada Ryker is another author that has a Kindle Press contract. She said she loves the way things are going and is very receptive to questions, not to mention patient. She is on facebook under that name.
> I have a book, with 2 days left, (Digital Velocity. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3BWE2GCEMF48F) and am very excited. Even if I don't get a contract, I've met some incredible folks who give great advice - all on these boards.


Thanks for the shout out! Good luck to you and the others ending soon.

I was also disappointed to see more excellent books not get selected. We don't know exactly what drives the editors. Many authors like Bill and Kay have used the upfront buzz for very successful launches. There's also a thread on KBoards for those not selected that's very supportive and helpful.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Kody Boye said:


> RE: My campaign.
> 
> No selection for me.
> 
> Buuuuuuut, it's all good. Already uploaded the files to Amazon and should expect to see it up within the coming hours.
> 
> Thank y'all for nominating me and helping me out with your advice and support! It's much appreciated! <3


I'll be first in line to buy a copy. I suck at marketing but I'll give you a shout out on my FB and Instagram. I'm shocked your book didn't get chosen. KS must already have too many recently published in your genre. I don't usually read in that genre, but I'm gonna read yours and review it.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

I'm not proud of the little composition I wrote about my KS experience, but here it is anyway. (Remember, I'm a teacher, so I oversimplified for beginners, not my most eloquent piece. Ugh...you're all writers...Don't judge me.) If it annoys you, I'm sorry. If it helps anyone at all, I'm happy.

https://alysonlarrabee.wordpress.com


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I'm not proud of the little composition I wrote about my KS experience, but here it is anyway. (Remember, I'm a teacher, so I oversimplified for beginners, not my most eloquent piece. Ugh...you're all writers...Don't judge me.) If it annoys you, I'm sorry. If it helps anyone at all, I'm happy.
> 
> https://alysonlarrabee.wordpress.com


Definitely some good and useful information there to share with people! Congrats on everything and best of luck with it!


----------



## reilyg

Jada, your book is good and I'd think should do well.  
Alyson, that was a great little article, expresses my sentiments exactly. I think the next week for me won't be quite as bad because I don't think my book will make it. If it does, I'll be over the moon...lol either way, I've discovered a wealth of information in these Kboards and am glad.


----------



## Kay7979

Just a quick reminder that we welcome all Kindle Scout Alumni in our ongoing support thread.

The "My Book Wasn't Accepted for Kindle Scout, Now What?" Thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

I'm glad to hear Joynell had a good launch. That's really encouraging. I didn't feel Kindle Scout particularly helped my launch, but I realize after reading her post that price probably is the key. She launched at $0.99 and I launched at $3.99, which is the standard Kindle Press price for a novel of around 114,000 words. I was discouraged to see so little activity after 2100 page views, but many readers are used to getting free and discounted books. In any case, the friends I made here, during and after my campaign, made this program a great experience.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> Yup. Already self-pubbed it and sold a copy today, so there's that!
> 
> My review club that I gathered for the book was really interested once I announced that it was ready, so I uploaded the mobi/epub/PDF files to them today.
> 
> All in all, I'm not too disappointed. I mean, the financial side would've been nice, but you win some/lose some, right?


I had a good feeling about your book and J.M.'s. I guess that just proves once again that I'm not psychic. Nonetheless, I'm sure both books will do well.

I just bought a copy of _When They Came_ and am looking forward to reading it.

I'd like to second Joy's comments about life after Kindle Scout. I too believe that my campaign made a real difference in how the Scout rejected book did. I think I had 17 sales from the KS email alone, with a few more the following day, and the book ended up being my best seller to date. I released November 4, and sales and KU full read equivalents steadily increased. Sales slowed a little after the first month, when I took off my intro price, but the book still sold faster than anything else in my catalog, and KU FREs skyrocketed. In January I earned more royalties than I had in the preceding year. February and March were slower, but the new release was still doing better than any of my other books--ever. (I have gotten some big spikes in the past from promos, but I've never had a book become sticky until now.) April has been a slow month for it--but a five-month run isn't bad, especially considering all my promos were near the beginning of it.

I know everyone's results differ, but I can say that at least KS gives a book a chance at greater-than-normal momentum.


----------



## jcarter

I'm sorry to hear about the books that weren't selected. To echo what others have said, KS can be such a great way to jump start a book's launch.

I only have about nine week's worth of sales data for Must Be Murder, which was selected for KS, and it doesn't include March when my book was on sale and my numbers went up. But I can tell you this: Fired and Inflamed, which wasn't selected for KS, has been available for almost three weeks, and in that time, it's sold *double* what Must Be Murder sold in its first nine weeks. I know that MBM's sale in March contributed to FAI starting off well--no doubt. But being able to set the book's price and the email that went out to scouters certainly helped as well. I just changed the price from 99c to $2.99, and while my ranking is dropping, I can already see the KU reads going up. Hopefully I'll have the same experience as Bill when it comes to KU reads skyrocketing.

I've been stressing like crazy about paying back my advance on my KS book, and it's also kind of nice not to have that pressure for the second book. I know some people pay back their advances really fast, but my book hasn't been like that. The March sale should have put a good dent in it, but I feel like it's just hanging over me, and I do not like that feeling.

I won't submit to KS again for the series I'm writing, but I do have a stand alone in mind that I will likely submit down the road. It might be a couple years before I get to that! It is a great program, despite the emotional ups and downs.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Just a quick reminder that we welcome all Kindle Scout Alumni in our ongoing support thread.
> 
> The "My Book Wasn't Accepted for Kindle Scout, Now What?" Thread
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html
> 
> I'm glad to hear Joynell had a good launch. That's really encouraging. I didn't feel Kindle Scout particularly helped my launch, but I realize after reading her post that price probably is the key. She launched at $0.99 and I launched at $3.99, which is the standard Kindle Press price for a novel of around 114,000 words. I was discouraged to see so little activity after 2100 page views, but many readers are used to getting free and discounted books. In any case, the friends I made here, during and after my campaign, made this program a great experience.


I would concur that a low intro price could be an important ingredient--it certainly was for me. I know it's hard to sell a good book for very little, but what I found is that the higher ranking those sales produce gives the book more ability to sell at full price when the introductory price is over. That big January royalty payment I was talking about came long after the intro price was over, generated in part by the book's ranking. The same can be said for KU reads, which peaked in January as well.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Ahh I can't believe it, Today starts my campaign. Im a nervous wreck and keep looking for page views... please guys help me and nominate my book please!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GMRSMOJMKCJK


----------



## Knox

Condolences to those not picked this week...we sure had some surprises! But I have no doubt the program will have given you a boost and you will do well regardless. Best of luck guys!


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I would concur that a low intro price could be an important ingredient--it certainly was for me. I know it's hard to sell a good book for very little, but what I found is that the higher ranking those sales produce gives the book more ability to sell at full price when the introductory price is over. That big January royalty payment I was talking about came long after the intro price was over, generated in part by the book's ranking. The same can be said for KU reads, which peaked in January as well.


I'm probably doing this all wrong yet again, and should take your advice and launch my next book at $0.99, but here's my plan: I'm going with a $3.99 opening price. I'll run a $0.99 promo on book 1, Beyond the Forest, that coincides with the launch of book 2, Shadowglade. My thought was that readers would like to read book 1 prior to jumping into book 2, so I'll discount BtF and hope they buy the sequel at full price. Have you, or anyone else here, ever tried this strategy?

It's so hard to know what to do. You, and many others, had good luck launching at a discount and getting sticky. But I know several people who launched at $0.99, and their sales never really took off. Maybe they didn't leave the price low long enough. Maybe they didn't spend any/enough on promos to maximize their exposure at the discounted price. There are so many variables!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kody Boye said:


> Yup. Already self-pubbed it and sold a copy today, so there's that!
> 
> My review club that I gathered for the book was really interested once I announced that it was ready, so I uploaded the mobi/epub/PDF files to them today.
> 
> All in all, I'm not too disappointed. I mean, the financial side would've been nice, but you win some/lose some, right?


For everyone that is self-pubbing:
Make sure you go back to your campaign page and click the button that alerts people who nominated you that the book is available. I usually wait until the eBook and Kindle formats have been linked on Amazon. That can take a couple days after you publish them, and if they don't link up, contact Amazon support and they will do it. You should also set up your author page on Goodreads, if you haven't already done so. Best of luck!

Keep in mind, everyone, that Scout only accepts about 3% of submissions for publication. Not being selected does not mean that your book isn't good, or that it isn't polished, or that they didn't find it interesting. They have criteria to consider beyond how well the book is written, just as any publisher. So take heart and keep on writing!


----------



## Mike Farlow

I'm one of those whose book was not selected (Future Discovered). I was hopeful but not surprised. This was my first fiction book and I can obviously do better with the next one based on the experiences with the first. The next book (Immortal Guardian) is ready to go but I don't think I will enter it in the KS program. I called in a lot of favors from friends and friends of friends for this past campaign  (575 H&T, 4.2K reads) . . . don't want to press them again right away.

When I do publish Future Discovered I will have the choice of KDP and KDP Select. As I understand it the KDP Select enters the book into Kindle Unlimited. With all your experience, which path is best to take? Not sure I like the idea behind KU. Thoughts?


----------



## D. L.

Mike Farlow said:


> When I do publish Future Discovered I will have the choice of KDP and KDP Select. As I understand it the KDP Select enters the book into Kindle Unlimited. With all your experience, which path is best to take? Not sure I like the idea behind KU. Thoughts?


I'm a believer in KU. I earn more than half my income there. Others, with bigger platforms, often choose to sell outside Amazon, which precludes the use of Kindle Unlimited. For me the world of Amazon is plenty big enough.


----------



## jcarter

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I'm a believer in KU. I earn more than half my income there. Others, with bigger platforms, often choose to sell outside Amazon, which precludes the use of Kindle Unlimited. For me the world of Amazon is plenty big enough.


I also really like KU. I tried going wide for awhile, but that didn't work for me. Like D.L., more than half the money I make comes from KU.

It's fun, too, because you can see the pages being read. You know that people are actually reading the book as the page number totals build.


----------



## CynthiaClay

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Cynthia, I love the art but I find the text really difficult to read. I think a clearer font with maybe a little drop shadow to make it pop would be something to try.


Thanks for the input Julianna!


----------



## sylvia_a

Mike Farlow said:


> I'm one of those whose book was not selected (Future Discovered). I was hopeful but not surprised. This was my first fiction book and I can obviously do better with the next one based on the experiences with the first. The next book (Immortal Guardian) is ready to go but I don't think I will enter it in the KS program. I called in a lot of favors from friends and friends of friends for this past campaign (575 H&T, 4.2K reads) . . . don't want to press them again right away.
> 
> When I do publish Future Discovered I will have the choice of KDP and KDP Select. As I understand it the KDP Select enters the book into Kindle Unlimited. With all your experience, which path is best to take? Not sure I like the idea behind KU. Thoughts?


Bloody hell: Your stats are fab! You obviously have a lot of friends 

Reg. KU: It's the best thing that's happened to my self-pub career. Making a decision on an unknown author is though. Reading that author's book in KU, while you've already paid a fixed price, is a no brainer. 
+ Jen is right. It's so much fun watching the page count go up and people reading the books through.


----------



## sheritybemy

Can you guys give me an opinion, my book is up for nomination in kindle scout but I'm already thinking of the future. I need an opinion about the blurb does the one below grab you more than the one you find at

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D76MFAH6DOMP

So she thinks she's immune to his pull, well he'll see about that. No woman has ever escaped his allure, has any ever wanted to? She is the daughter of the hated woman of his past and present but that simply adds more flavor and spice. Yes, little Miss Prissy thinks she can resist him, well he'll set about his charming and when she succumbs which she will, why not, he'll walk away, jilt her-a perfect vengeance for the daughter of the woman who destroyed his family. If he has to be caught with her he might as well settle some old scores.

Well big Mr Overinflated Ego believes she'll succumb to his charms and fall for his seduction, so she'll play his game. She'll batt her eyes and flash drawing smiles. Isn't that how to make a man fall in love? The very thing he tosses in her face in one of their oh so enjoyable spirited tête-à-têtes will never happen. Oh he's certain he will never fall for the vinegar coursing through her veins, well let the games begin. And when he falls for her, then she can finally gain her long awaited revenge many years in the making for the mother he chased from her and crush that overinflated ego of a man's heart. If she has to be stuck with him to help her fiancée walk again then she may as well have some cold amusement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rae B. Lake said:


> Ahh I can't believe it, Today starts my campaign. Im a nervous wreck and keep looking for page views... please guys help me and nominate my book please!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GMRSMOJMKCJK


I'll get it when it gets close to the end!

Don't worry, you'll do fine! Just don't stress about it and try to have fun!


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Regarding Kindle Unlimited. I'm struggling with dumping it. I'm waiting it out with my second book, but my first one had very little page reads overall. (9000 page reads / $45 in the past 90 days) I don't think I'd make that going "wide", but I'd like to use my book as a subscriber magnet for newsletters, but am limited because of being in Kindle Unlimited.



Kay7979 said:


> I'm probably doing this all wrong yet again, and should take your advice and launch my next book at $0.99, but here's my plan: I'm going with a $3.99 opening price. I'll run a $0.99 promo on book 1, Beyond the Forest, that coincides with the launch of book 2, Shadowglade. My thought was that readers would like to read book 1 prior to jumping into book 2, so I'll discount BtF and hope they buy the sequel at full price. Have you, or anyone else here, ever tried this strategy?
> 
> It's so hard to know what to do. You, and many others, had good luck launching at a discount and getting sticky. But I know several people who launched at $0.99, and their sales never really took off. Maybe they didn't leave the price low long enough. Maybe they didn't spend any/enough on promos to maximize their exposure at the discounted price. There are so many variables!


I agree there are so many variables if a book will take off or not. Honestly, I think a lot of it comes down to having an amazing cover and a snappy blurb. I launched my last book at $2.99 and only sold 4 books from the Kindle Scout email (despite having similar page views), so I think those that nominate you thorough scout are very price sensitive.

Anyway...I've read about a lot of second book int he series launches and I think you're doing it right. I don't think there's a benefit to pricing at 99 cents for a second book. (Though, I've read about giving the second book away free, so they go back and purchase the first book. I don't know how effective that'd be.) You could put it up for 99 cents for a day or two and offer it to your newsletter as a loyal fan reward (depending on the size of your newsletter.)


----------



## Fatman Butter

I think there's enough evidence to show the H&T and page views are just markers. It would be very interesting to know what they look for after those markers are achieved.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Lorri Moulton said:


> I was wondering about that, too. What if sales aren't high...how stressful is paying off the advance?


It's almost like an extension of the Scout campaign, giving you an excuse to check your book's ranking and hoping the sales chip away at the advance  Some selected books really take off, and pay off the advance in the first month. My OTHER FATHER wasn't one of those, and has been a slow build, still chugging away -- but two back-to-back promotions have helped a lot!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hey everybody, I've got another Headtalker for Teatime, and I could really use some support. Hit it up, if you can!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-2/

About KU, honestly, as a writer who is just starting out in self-pubbing, I think it's great. I make as much with a KU read as I do selling an eBook. Maybe for a shorter book that wouldn't work, but Wyrd House is doing well there.

Sherity- Your blurb is fine but it isn't really drawing me in. Try getting rid of anything that sounds like a cliche and telling it from one MC's point of view.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Some good books didn't make it with KS this week.  I really thought some of them had a chance. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lorri Moulton said:


> I was wondering about that, too. What if sales aren't high...how stressful is paying off the advance? I'm glad both your books are doing well for you. I definitely think the KS experience was great (although stressful) and I'm glad you'll try again, with another book.


Define "stressful".



My book, KELPIE DREAMS, has been out for almost a year and I still owe $400 or so.

I'd love to get the sucker paid off, but I made a few mistakes along the way and I haven't been fast enough on my follow-through. I had intended to write a couple of more full-length novels in the Kelpie series, but all I have managed to do is a couple of short kelpie stories. I had a rough year, personally, losing my brother and my sister and I am only beginning to find my feet again.

But stressful?

Heck, Jeff Bezos isn't beating on my door or breaking my knee caps, demanding that last bit of advance back. I can also see how the folks at Kindle Press have been stepping up their promotional side and I am pretty sure that there a whole lot of better days ahead for Kindle Scout. The program is only two years old - and there is a lot of room for growth. In the meantime, I sell a few more copies every week and I am chipping away at that last bit and I will get there, by and by.

That's my two bits anyway.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hot ding dang, it's Thursday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay
1 day left  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
2 days left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
3 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
4 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
7 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
7 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
8 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
9 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
10 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
10 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
10 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
14 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
14 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
16 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
17 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
17 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
21 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
21 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
22 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
23 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
25 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
25 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
28 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Last day for The Raindrop Institute.  
It's been a surprising thirty days. I hadn't anticipated the power of Kboards or the advantages of Kindle Scout categories--Recently Added and Ending Soon. Those categories put the book cover and blurb on KS' opening page and since humans tend to notice things that are repeated often, KS tapped that cognitive bias to give  TRI and other entries a fighting chance. 
As for Hot and Trending, in retrospect, another cognitive bias I engage in quite often, that's a wonderful rollercoaster ride of chills and thrills. I've found patterns that aren't there in my statistics. My sister's and daughter's zeal for marketing (who knew) launched the book up that first hill but now I know KS' page, Recently Added, helped, as did lurkers on KBoards and my Facebook page, etc. and there it stayed for a while, surfing the dips and bumping along until I went organic and then it plummeted to 5-27 page views a day, not enough to climb to the heights until I started marketing again, KS's Ending Soon, and last notices to family and friends got it on H/T again. 
Or at least I think that's what happened, but there's not enough data for conclusions. 
So now, wallowing in ambiguity and fighting cognitive biases, I'm hopeful that KS editors notice the novel never died as someone, somewhere looked at it every day--but again, that might have been me or my sister or my daughter.  We checked often. So that's a question for someone--what constitutes a page view?  Actually clicking on the book and then hitting the nominate button? or reading the full 5000 word excerpt and then clicking the button? Or some variation within that range?
Will post final stats when the day ends for those of you who monitor that data.
Thank you for your help and your votes.  Appreciate you all.  
--JoAnn Franklin, The Raindrop Institute


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I bought a copy of Kelpie Dreams, Steve, and my condolences re the loss of your brother and sister.  That's hard.
--JoAnn, The Raindrop Institute


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had one slot open and nominated:

The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay

Already had Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett and The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin in my other two slots.

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## Knox

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Last day for The Raindrop Institute.
> It's been a surprising thirty days. I hadn't anticipated the power of Kboards or the advantages of Kindle Scout categories--Recently Added and Ending Soon. Those categories put the book cover and blurb on KS' opening page and since humans tend to notice things that are repeated often, KS tapped that cognitive bias to give TRI and other entries a fighting chance.
> As for Hot and Trending, in retrospect, another cognitive bias I engage in quite often, that's a wonderful rollercoaster ride of chills and thrills. I've found patterns that aren't there in my statistics. My sister's and daughter's zeal for marketing (who knew) launched the book up that first hill but now I know KS' page, Recently Added, helped, as did lurkers on KBoards and my Facebook page, etc. and there it stayed for a while, surfing the dips and bumping along until I went organic and then it plummeted to 5-27 page views a day, not enough to climb to the heights until I started marketing again, KS's Ending Soon, and last notices to family and friends got it on H/T again.
> Or at least I think that's what happened, but there's not enough data for conclusions.
> So now, wallowing in ambiguity and fighting cognitive biases, I'm hopeful that KS editors notice the novel never died as someone, somewhere looked at it every day--but again, that might have been me or my sister or my daughter. We checked often. So that's a question for someone--what constitutes a page view? Actually clicking on the book and then hitting the nominate button? or reading the full 5000 word excerpt and then clicking the button? Or some variation within that range?
> Will post final stats when the day ends for those of you who monitor that data.
> Thank you for your help and your votes. Appreciate you all.
> --JoAnn Franklin, The Raindrop Institute


JoAnn,
Page views don't require nominations, or reading the sample. They are just views- someone went to your page. Although really brief views (seconds) have been shown to not count, based on discrepancies from referral sources- Amazon always counts fewer views.
But that's why we can't get too caught up in page view numbers-- they are a gauge of whether your marketing is spreading the word, but don't tell us anything about how many nominations we are getting, or how quality the views are. I'd bet someone could stay on H&T some days with as little as 30 views- if all of them were nominations. Meanwhile someone with over a hundred views may never get on H&T that day- because many weren't helpful views (nominations/saves)- they were just views. 
However, I do like to think that with all Amazon's data-crunching power that nominations from people that actually read through are worth more than a quick in/out click nomination. But that's just conjecture.
Best of luck on your last day!


----------



## amdonehere

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Last day for The Raindrop Institute.
> It's been a surprising thirty days. I hadn't anticipated the power of Kboards or the advantages of Kindle Scout categories--Recently Added and Ending Soon. Those categories put the book cover and blurb on KS' opening page and since humans tend to notice things that are repeated often, KS tapped that cognitive bias to give TRI and other entries a fighting chance.
> As for Hot and Trending, in retrospect, another cognitive bias I engage in quite often, that's a wonderful rollercoaster ride of chills and thrills. I've found patterns that aren't there in my statistics. My sister's and daughter's zeal for marketing (who knew) launched the book up that first hill but now I know KS' page, Recently Added, helped, as did lurkers on KBoards and my Facebook page, etc. and there it stayed for a while, surfing the dips and bumping along until I went organic and then it plummeted to 5-27 page views a day, not enough to climb to the heights until I started marketing again, KS's Ending Soon, and last notices to family and friends got it on H/T again.
> Or at least I think that's what happened, but there's not enough data for conclusions.
> So now, wallowing in ambiguity and fighting cognitive biases, I'm hopeful that KS editors notice the novel never died as someone, somewhere looked at it every day--but again, that might have been me or my sister or my daughter. We checked often. So that's a question for someone--what constitutes a page view? Actually clicking on the book and then hitting the nominate button? or reading the full 5000 word excerpt and then clicking the button? Or some variation within that range?
> Will post final stats when the day ends for those of you who monitor that data.
> Thank you for your help and your votes. Appreciate you all.
> --JoAnn Franklin, The Raindrop Institute


JoAnn,

Somehow I missed it that you are part of this thread. I read your excerpt and it's super well written. I really liked it and voted for it.

I'm a lousy supporter here because sometimes I meant to help nominate someone but often I'm not logged into Zon, and if I don't have my password handy I can't log in and I miss the deadline by the time I get around to it. I really liked what I read of your story though along with 2 other books I checked out, so I reminded myself to make sure to vote for yours before your end date.

Also voted for Gone by Jason Tanamor. I got really sucked in by the excerpt. Great job, Jason.


----------



## C L Salaski

I submitted my novel to Kindle Scout yesterday. I promptly received my preview, found two formatting errors, and immediately notified the Kindle Scout reps. After hitting the submit button, I received an auto reply "We'll get back to you shortly." It has been nearly 24 hours since I contacted them and I still haven't heard back from them yet. The errors are still in my preview. Has anyone here had this problem?

My book is supposed to launch at midnight tonight. This is making me a bit nervous.


----------



## Fatman Butter

C L Salaski, I had many small errors in blurbs and first pages. Scout were top drawer, letting me change stuff 10 days in.


----------



## KJD1957

Fatman Butter said:


> I think there's enough evidence to show the H&T and page views are just markers. It would be very interesting to know what they look for after those markers are achieved.


Agreed, but they aren't going to tell us!


----------



## KJD1957

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody, I've got another Headtalker for Teatime, and I could really use some support. Hit it up, if you can!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-2/


Supported, Julianne. 
Please reciprocate: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


----------



## KJD1957

I just nominated
Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett and Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer

Good luck guys!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

AlexaKang said:


> JoAnn,
> 
> Somehow I missed it that you are part of this thread. I read your excerpt and it's super well written. I really liked it and voted for it.
> 
> I'm a lousy supporter here because sometimes I meant to help nominate someone but often I'm not logged into Zon, and if I don't have my password handy I can't log in and I miss the deadline by the time I get around to it. I really liked what I read of your story though along with 2 other books I checked out, so I reminded myself to make sure to vote for yours before your end date.
> 
> Also voted for Gone by Jason Tanamor. I got really sucked in by the excerpt. Great job, Jason.


Thank you for the vote, Alexa, and the compliment.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Knox said:


> JoAnn,
> Page views don't require nominations, or reading the sample. They are just views- someone went to your page. Although really brief views (seconds) have been shown to not count, based on discrepancies from referral sources- Amazon always counts fewer views.
> But that's why we can't get too caught up in page view numbers-- they are a gauge of whether your marketing is spreading the word, but don't tell us anything about how many nominations we are getting, or how quality the views are. I'd bet someone could stay on H&T some days with as little as 30 views- if all of them were nominations. Meanwhile someone with over a hundred views may never get on H&T that day- because many weren't helpful views (nominations/saves)- they were just views.
> However, I do like to think that with all Amazon's data-crunching power that nominations from people that actually read through are worth more than a quick in/out click nomination. But that's just conjecture.
> Best of luck on your last day!


Thank you for the luck. I think luck plays a part in the selection process. As for page view numbers, most businesses do something with the data they collect, so it stands to reason that Amazon is looking at it for a reason, but the stats don't show what's weighted, what's not. Your explanation helped me understand the nuances a bit better.
--JoAnn


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

KJD1957 said:


> Supported, Julianne.
> Please reciprocate: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


Done and done! Thanks!

Thanks to everyone who has supported my Headtalker; I see your pics on the site! I only need 4 more for it to go out. Support if you can!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-2/


----------



## Kody Boye

Bill Hiatt said:


> I had a good feeling about your book and J.M.'s. I guess that just proves once again that I'm not psychic. Nonetheless, I'm sure both books will do well.
> 
> I just bought a copy of _When They Came_ and am looking forward to reading it.


Thanks Bill! I hope you enjoy it. 



Alyson Larrabee said:


> I'll be first in line to buy a copy. I suck at marketing but I'll give you a shout out on my FB and Instagram. I'm shocked your book didn't get chosen. KS must already have too many recently published in your genre. I don't usually read in that genre, but I'm gonna read yours and review it.


Thank you, Alyson! I appreciate your willingness to at least try it  <3


----------



## reilyg

Thank you Mark and KDJ1957. I really appreciate the nominations. I'll return like in kind. I have to admit, this has been one heck of a roller coaster ride. When I read that only 3% of the nominees make the cut, I started making plan B...lol. And still working on it.  But the folks on these threads have been absolutley incredible! It's because of what I've learned here, that I'll feel more confident in moving forward.  Thank you folks so much.


----------



## CynthiaClay

Today is the last day of my campaign, and I have been on Hot and Trendy around the clock for the last 3 days.   Thanks so much everyone! 

Let me do a shout out to Steve for maintaining the list. I am so sorry about your syblings. I bought Kelpie Dreams and am loving it, so that should be another dollar down on your debt to Amazon.

A shout out to Lincoln whose book on Kindle Scout I bought as soon as my campaign started. I head never even heard of Headtalker until I read about it in your book. You warned books other than the first in a series are never chosen, but it was too late because I was already in my campaign. However, I think the promo is good. Also I couldn't put the first of the series up because I had self published for awhile. Then it was taken up by a coop publisher, my book was progressing slowly through the coop because there were many authors and too few book marketers, and then the publisher suddenly turned belly up and went out of business. My initial idea was that if I got a contract from Kindle Scout then I could use the advance to self pub the first book again and put it up at NetGallery. Do you or anyone have experience with NetGallery?

And a shout out to my fellow last day of campaigners! Yay for us just because.

I guess tomorrow begins the dreaded wait.

But I can ignore that I am in waiting mode, for at least a bit, because I received an email last night that my paper for a workshop at Bridges, the convention about Math and Art has been accepted. I have to do a little rewriting on it because it turns out that math people don't know what rising action is. Theater people know what rising action is. Do you author people know about rising action? (And romance writers, I know what you are thinking, you say you know because Heroes always Rise To Action, but that's not quite it.) I hoping doing the workshop at Bridges will result in book sales, naturally. 

best of luck everyone!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just nominated Digital Velocity. Good luck, Reily!


----------



## C L Salaski

Yay, the Kindle Scout editors are top notch! They sent me an email letting me know the issue has been resolved. Looks perfect now!


----------



## C L Salaski

Fatman Butter said:


> C L Salaski, I had many small errors in blurbs and first pages. Scout were top drawer, letting me change stuff 10 days in.


Thanks for letting me know this. KS got back to me a little while ago. Problem resolved. Looks great! You are right about the Kindle Scout staff. They are on top of everything.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Has anyone tried including a QR code on flyers? Does anyone still scan these days?

Quite a few campaigns ending today and tomorrow!

Got all my chips on:
Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett
The Raindrop Institute by Joann Franklin
The Contending by Cynthia Joyce Clay

Good luck!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

jcarter said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the books that weren't selected. To echo what others have said, KS can be such a great way to jump start a book's launch.
> 
> I only have about nine week's worth of sales data for Must Be Murder, which was selected for KS, and it doesn't include March when my book was on sale and my numbers went up. But I can tell you this: Fired and Inflamed, which wasn't selected for KS, has been available for almost three weeks, and in that time, it's sold *double* what Must Be Murder sold in its first nine weeks. I know that MBM's sale in March contributed to FAI starting off well--no doubt. But being able to set the book's price and the email that went out to scouters certainly helped as well. I just changed the price from 99c to $2.99, and while my ranking is dropping, I can already see the KU reads going up. Hopefully I'll have the same experience as Bill when it comes to KU reads skyrocketing.
> 
> I've been stressing like crazy about paying back my advance on my KS book, and it's also kind of nice not to have that pressure for the second book. I know some people pay back their advances really fast, but my book hasn't been like that. The March sale should have put a good dent in it, but I feel like it's just hanging over me, and I do not like that feeling.
> 
> I won't submit to KS again for the series I'm writing, but I do have a stand alone in mind that I will likely submit down the road. It might be a couple years before I get to that! It is a great program, despite the emotional ups and downs.


By "paying back the advance", you mean that you don't receive any royalties until Amazon has earned their money back, right? How exactly does that work (if you can keep it simple for a newbie, please, that would be helpful)?


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

C L Salaski said:


> Yay, the Kindle Scout editors are top notch! They sent me an email letting me know the issue has been resolved. Looks perfect now!


That's great to hear, Cindy!


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

KJD1957 said:


> I just nominated
> Digital Velocity by Reily Garrett and Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 
> Good luck guys!


Thank you for your nomination! I know only 2% of books are chosen, so I hope Wading Through Static makes the cut. If you have any suggestions for getting more last-minute nominations, I'm very open to that. I'm also always open to feedback since my goal is to continually improve as a writer.

Thank you


----------



## Jada Ryker

CynthiaClay said:


> Let me do a shout out to Steve for maintaining the list. I am so sorry about your syblings. I bought Kelpie Dreams and am loving it, so that should be another dollar down on your debt to Amazon.
> 
> A shout out to Lincoln whose book on Kindle Scout I bought as soon as my campaign started. I head never even heard of Headtalker until I read about it in your book. You warned books other than the first in a series are never chosen, but it was too late because I was already in my campaign. However, I think the promo is good. Also I couldn't put the first of the series up because I had self published for awhile. Then it was taken up by a coop publisher, my book was progressing slowly through the coop because there were many authors and too few book marketers, and then the publisher suddenly turned belly up and went out of business. My initial idea was that if I got a contract from Kindle Scout then I could use the advance to self pub the first book again and put it up at NetGallery. Do you or anyone have experience with NetGallery?


I also appreciate everything Steve and Lincoln have done for all of us. I've been working through their backlists, slowly but surely. (And don't call me Shirley ) They're both excellent writers.

I just finished Lincoln's Kindle Scout Guide last night. I highly recommend it. I learned things I didn't know about KS, even after running my campaign last summer. It's as if Lincoln is sitting in Starbucks with you, chatting about KS and all he's learned and compiled.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Steve Vernon said:


> Define "stressful".
> 
> 
> 
> My book, KELPIE DREAMS, has been out for almost a year and I still owe $400 or so.
> 
> I'd love to get the sucker paid off, but I made a few mistakes along the way and I haven't been fast enough on my follow-through. I had intended to write a couple of more full-length novels in the Kelpie series, but all I have managed to do is a couple of short kelpie stories. I had a rough year, personally, losing my brother and my sister and I am only beginning to find my feet again.
> 
> But stressful?
> 
> Heck, Jeff Bezos isn't beating on my door or breaking my knee caps, demanding that last bit of advance back. I can also see how the folks at Kindle Press have been stepping up their promotional side and I am pretty sure that there a whole lot of better days ahead for Kindle Scout. The program is only two years old - and there is a lot of room for growth. In the meantime, I sell a few more copies every week and I am chipping away at that last bit and I will get there, by and by.
> 
> That's my two bits anyway.


Now I'm getting stressed. Do you actually have to pay back whatever your book doesn't earn? Do you actually have to write Amazon a check? I read the contract over (again) and I misinterpreted that part. I thought it meant the author doesn't receive any royalties until the book has earned $1500.00 for Amazon. I'm confused. Also, either way, how does Amazon measure how much money your book has earned? Is it a percentage of the sale price or the whole sale price? Am I being an idiot? <Don't answer that one


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Just voted for Digital Velocity and The Raindrop Institute. Have had Tea Time for the Living Dead nominated for a while now.  Good luck all.

Meanwhile... one thing that has been good about this experience is realizing how much more work I need to do to promote books. Apparently I really suck at it. Which is interesting, because I actually work in marketing and branding. But my experience is on the creative side. The nuts and bolts (and time drain) of book promotion is really tough.

I’m trying to generate some mailing list sign-ups with the promise of free copies of Corsair when it comes out. I ran an ad on FB that has generated 270 “likes” in about 24 hours for the picture in the ad (the Corsair cover), but absolutely none of the actions it was designed for. No one has clicked the link to the website and no one has even liked the FB page. Frankly, I’m confused. The Ad copy is brief and completely unambiguous, the ad image generated positive interaction, yet... nothing.

I made a pretty cool book trailer, too. Tried a targeted FB ad with that, not much reaction. Tried a blog entry about making a good trailer on the cheap... no real help. 
People on Instagram like it, but Instagram doesn’t allow links on posts. Anybody have any other ideas about what I can do with a video besides posting it to my Amazon page?  

As for the KS entry, I have 98 hours of H&T, but none since falling out of the top 20, and my page views are down to a crawl. Trying to promote beyond asking my FB friends hasn’t worked at all. So, I guess I’ll be testing the theory that statistics don’t matter that much. The hardest part is not getting frantic about it. 

But at least I’m learning how much there is to this besides writing a book. I just joined yourbookpromoter.com to try to jump start sales on my first book, hoping maybe that will ignite something for the new one. Anybody have experience with this service?


----------



## reilyg

Thank you folks for the nominations. I've had more days than not, with next to no activity,  so I'm certainly not expecting to be among the 2 or 3% (whatever it is) to get selected - BUT I have learned so much and met some great folks with so much information and willing to share. This is such a great resource. I'll keep coming back when this is over and nominating...Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

KJD1957 said:


> Supported, Julianne.
> Please reciprocate: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


Gotcha both, Kerry and Julianne!

--N


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Now I'm getting stressed. Do you actually have to pay back whatever your book doesn't earn? Do you actually have to write Amazon a check? I read the contract over (again) and I misinterpreted that part. I thought it meant the author doesn't receive any royalties until the book has earned $1500.00 for Amazon. I'm confused. Also, either way, how does Amazon measure how much money your book has earned? Is it a percentage of the sale price or the whole sale price? Am I being an idiot? <Don't answer that one


The advance is yours to keep, upfront. Amazon calculates the royalties due to you each month (50% of what readers pay for the book), and deducts that amount from the advance already paid. So, you don't get *new* money until your book earns back the $1,500. But they won't take any $ back if you don't pass the $1,500 mark.


----------



## reilyg

Considering how few they select...I wouldn't think there could be many that didn't earn back the advance??


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Norman Prentiss said:


> The advance is yours to keep, upfront. Amazon calculates the royalties due to you each month (50% of what readers pay for the book), and deducts that amount from the advance already paid. So, you don't get *new* money until your book earns back the $1,500. But they won't take any $ back if you don't pass the $1,500 mark.


Thank you! I'm easily confused and a noob.


----------



## amdonehere

C L Salaski said:


> I submitted my novel to Kindle Scout yesterday. I promptly received my preview, found two formatting errors, and immediately notified the Kindle Scout reps. After hitting the submit button, I received an auto reply "We'll get back to you shortly." It has been nearly 24 hours since I contacted them and I still haven't heard back from them yet. The errors are still in my preview. Has anyone here had this problem?
> 
> My book is supposed to launch at midnight tonight. This is making me a bit nervous.


I submitted yesterday too and this morning asked them to help me fix one thing. I haven't heard back from them at all. Is this normal? Shall I contact them again?


----------



## KJD1957

Hi guys, 
I have a general question. If I nominate a book and then remove the nomination before the book's campaign is over, does the nomination still count? Or will I have to hold that nomination until the end of its run?

Cheers, 
Kerry.


----------



## Michael Cirillo

Hi all! 

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Michael Cirillo and my book 'Fair. Right. Just.' is now live. My submission, in style and content, is rather different than most of the current choices, but no doubt this is what makes the world of writing, words, and ideas so dynamic!

Good luck to everyone both during the intial 30 day run and with the general audiences that will follow their time with KS.


----------



## KJD1957

Norman Prentiss said:


> Gotcha both, Kerry and Julianne!
> 
> --N


Thanks millions, Norman.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Alyson Larrabee said:


> By "paying back the advance", you mean that you don't receive any royalties until Amazon has earned their money back, right? How exactly does that work (if you can keep it simple for a newbie, please, that would be helpful)?


A little from column A, a little from column B.

You DON'T receive royalties until the advance is earned back. How long that takes depends on your sales. I've known several folks who paid it off in the first few days of their release. Other folks, such as myself, are struggling a little harder.

Why?

Genre can help. Romances often sell faster than horror, for example.

Promotion can help. When Amazon puts your book into a month-long promotion, the smart author will promote it like crazy. Get it up at Robin Reads or ENT or some other paid promotion service.

I haven't been able to do a lot of promotion. I don't have much in the way of a budget for those sort of activities. I am saving for it and hope to kick a couple of good-sized promotions this October.

So - shortly after I won I received a $1500.00 advance. That's mine to keep. It went on the house bills. Once I've sold enough to pay that off my royalties will go directly into my bank account. Until then, I've got to keep dog-paddling.

************


Alyson Larrabee said:


> Now I'm getting stressed. Do you actually have to pay back whatever your book doesn't earn? Do you actually have to write Amazon a check? I read the contract over (again) and I misinterpreted that part. I thought it meant the author doesn't receive any royalties until the book has earned $1500.00 for Amazon. I'm confused. Also, either way, how does Amazon measure how much money your book has earned? Is it a percentage of the sale price or the whole sale price? Am I being an idiot? <Don't answer that one


I've answered most of this second question already - but NO, you don't have to write Amazon a check. They keep a tally on how many copies of your book are sold. For each copy sold you earn 50% of what the reader pays, and that comes off of your advance. They don't come after that advance, unless you somehow illegally break your contract, say by publishing your winning book on some other platform.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Just voted for Digital Velocity and The Raindrop Institute. Have had Tea Time for the Living Dead nominated for a while now. Good luck all.
> 
> I'm trying to generate some mailing list sign-ups with the promise of free copies of Corsair when it comes out. I ran an ad on FB that has generated 270 "likes" in about 24 hours for the picture in the ad (the Corsair cover), but absolutely none of the actions it was designed for. No one has clicked the link to the website and no one has even liked the FB page. Frankly, I'm confused. The Ad copy is brief and completely unambiguous, the ad image generated positive interaction, yet... nothing.


Thanks for the nomination!

I've got a spanky new newsletter. Got a P.O. Box for the address, I'm using Mailerlite, and I put a book of 5 short stories up on Instafreebie as a free gift with newsletter subscription. It started slow, but now that I've done a couple instafreebie promos, I'm getting 20+ subscribers a day and going to break 200 subscribers soon. Still tiny, I know, but Instafreebie is really helping it grow. You should check it out. You get a 30 day free trial, but after that you have to go on the $20 a month plan to make signing up for your newsletter a qualification for getting the free book.

Hope that helps!

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Norman Prentiss said:


> Gotcha both, Kerry and Julianne!
> 
> --N


Thank you, Norman!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

reilyg said:


> Considering how few they select...I wouldn't think there could be many that didn't earn back the advance??


A very general rule of thumb across the board in publishing is that the money one gets for the advance often is the only money one gets for a book. Most published books don't make more than the advance, outside of the superstars. But any book can continue to make money if the author is willing to promote it and is any good at promoting it. Our fearless list builder, Steve, is bound to get the advance paid and make some money, because he keeps working at it and doesn't leave it up to fate.


----------



## C L Salaski

Peter Schmotzer said:


> That's great to hear, Cindy!


Thank you, Peter. I'm still rooting for "Wading Through Static" to be chosen for publication by KS!


----------



## Michael Sussman

AlexaKang said:


> I submitted yesterday too and this morning asked them to help me fix one thing. I haven't heard back from them at all. Is this normal? Shall I contact them again?


You cannot ask to have anything edited until you are informed that your novel has been accepted for the contest. Then you have about two days until it goes live. During that period you can request edits to the formatting of your excerpt. In my case, I requested a change and they made it within a few hours. I made one other request (fixing the first problem seemed to create another problem with the indenting of a small section) but never heard back on that one.


----------



## reilyg

Hey Julianne, How do you make receiving a free gift for signing up for a newsletter, automatic?  Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

reilyg said:


> Hey Julianne, How do you make receiving a free gift for signing up for a newsletter, automatic? Sorry for the newbie question.


If you use a service like Instafreebie, they do that for you for anyone who signs up through Instafreebie. I also used Drop Box, and added the links to the files in my introductory newsletter that is set up to go out to new members automatically. That way the folks who sign up through my blog, Facebook, etc, have access to the files. Hope that helps!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hallelujah, it's Friday.

Just yesterday, I signed on for a couple of more craft fairs this summer. I'll set up my book table at a local craft fair for a Saturday, right before Mother's Day and I am currently applying for a two day event in a nearby town. I've got four or five craft fairs lined up already for next fall, as well. I love the public appearances. I always find new readers and generally make back enough to call it profit.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer
1 day left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
2 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
3 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
6 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
6 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
7 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
8 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
9 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
9 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
9 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
13 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
13 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
15 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
16 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
16 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
20 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
20 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
21 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
22 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
24 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
24 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
27 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

My thanks to all of you who nominated The Raindrop Institute. 
Final stats for the book were 336/720 hours on H/T, with16 days (24hrs to portions of) on H/T and 14 days not, but according to stats every day brought page views. 
Final page views reached 1.9K. 
The e-mail from KS in my mailbox this morning said they would notify me in a few business days. The contract is for 45 days, the contest took 30, so I should hear within the next two weeks if I'm doing the math right. 
I'm finding it helpful to lose myself in editing the second book in the series.  Or at least that's what I tell myself until I notice how many times a day I keep checking KS.  (Sad but  true.) 
Enjoy this wonderful day. Can't believe I've crossed the finish line!
--JoAnn, The Raindrop Institute


----------



## Fatman Butter

I'm sure you know there have been accepts with lower stats. Good luck.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Fatman Butter said:


> I'm sure you know there have been accepts with lower stats. Good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JoAnn Franklin said:


> My thanks to all of you who nominated The Raindrop Institute.
> Final stats for the book were 336/720 hours on H/T, with16 days (24hrs to portions of) on H/T and 14 days not, but according to stats every day brought page views.
> Final page views reached 1.9K.
> The e-mail from KS in my mailbox this morning said they would notify me in a few business days. The contract is for 45 days, the contest took 30, so I should hear within the next two weeks if I'm doing the math right.
> I'm finding it helpful to lose myself in editing the second book in the series. Or at least that's what I tell myself until I notice how many times a day I keep checking KS. (Sad but true.)
> Enjoy this wonderful day. Can't believe I've crossed the finish line!
> --JoAnn, The Raindrop Institute


302/720 and 1.7 - right here, and my stats aren't the lowest. Chin up. You worked hard. You wrote a good book. It's going to pay off either way.


----------



## reilyg

My stats were lower still, but I gained a lot of information from more experienced writers, so I'll never complain. Ya'll are a great bunch of folks.


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark! The campaign for my novel, Wading Through Static, ends today. It looks like I'll have 1.8-1.9k page views, but only around 200 hours in H&T.

My warm gratitude and appreciation toward those on this board who have given me advice and support - much appreciated!

Peter


----------



## amdonehere

Michael Sussman said:


> You cannot ask to have anything edited until you are informed that your novel has been accepted for the contest. Then you have about two days until it goes live. During that period you can request edits to the formatting of your excerpt. In my case, I requested a change and they made it within a few hours. I made one other request (fixing the first problem seemed to create another problem with the indenting of a small section) but never heard back on that one.


Hi Michael,

Thanks for trying to help. I forgot to mention I did get the approval. Their approval email gave ne a link to contact them and I did. I still haven't heard from them so I messaged them again just now. :/


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Thanks for trying to help. I forgot to mention I did get the approval. Their approval email gave ne a link to contact them and I did. I still haven't heard from them so I messaged them again just now. :/


It never hurts to message them again, but I think the problem may be that there aren't very many of them. I always got responses to questions and inquiries, but usually not right away.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the nomination!
> 
> I've got a spanky new newsletter. Got a P.O. Box for the address, I'm using Mailerlite, and I put a book of 5 short stories up on Instafreebie as a free gift with newsletter subscription. It started slow, but now that I've done a couple instafreebie promos, I'm getting 20+ subscribers a day and going to break 200 subscribers soon. Still tiny, I know, but Instafreebie is really helping it grow. You should check it out. You get a 30 day free trial, but after that you have to go on the $20 a month plan to make signing up for your newsletter a qualification for getting the free book.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


That's a good idea, Thanks! Much better than a promise of free book later to get people to click. I'll need to write a short story in my books' world. Got an idea for one, though. Thanks!


----------



## Paul Kohler

I had three open spots this morning, and filled them with:

Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

Good luck, folks.


----------



## JPDavid

Nominated the top ones. Good luck!
JP


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> It never hurts to message them again, but I think the problem may be that there aren't very many of them. I always got responses to questions and inquiries, but usually not right away.


Thanks Bill. I just want to make sure my message wasn't lost in space. 

Oh well, if one ever learns anything in this business, it's life goes on and this too shall pass. It'll all work out in the end.


----------



## C L Salaski

My book "The Neglected Ones" is now live on Kindle Scout.

Please check it out: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP

Thank you!

Cindy


----------



## Rwf999

Hi, Gang: 
Still amazed to find an entire world dedicated to Kindle Scout, but I love the idea! Just joined the Kindle Scout contest (?) with my latest, Tropic Heat, had no idea how to get nominations (except for Facebook friends), or how to market, read Lincoln Cole's book, learned a lot, so here I am.

Now trying Headtalker, will see how that goes.

If any of you want to take a look at my campaign, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## amdonehere

KS go back to me.  But of course by fixing one issue it led to another issue. My own doing too. I feel very much like a moron right now having to ask them to help again, as if they aren't busy enough.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Alyson Larrabee said:


> 302/720 and 1.7 - right here, and my stats aren't the lowest. Chin up. You worked hard. You wrote a good book. It's going to pay off either way.


I appreciate your stats given your book was selected for publication. 
Someone posted stats a week or so ago from a survey, 46 of the 200+ published folk responded, and the median was around 2000-2200 in H/T although some had much more and others much less. But what everyone keeps saying is that H/T doesn't count, that it's marketability that gets the book published. My hope now is the editor who reviews my book likes it and feels it is marketable. But you're also right Alyson --it will pay off either way.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rwf999 said:


> Hi, Gang:
> Still amazed to find an entire world dedicated to Kindle Scout, but I love the idea! Just joined the Kindle Scout contest (?) with my latest, Tropic Heat, had no idea how to get nominations (except for Facebook friends), or how to market, read Lincoln Cole's book, learned a lot, so here I am.
> 
> Now trying Headtalker, will see how that goes.
> 
> If any of you want to take a look at my campaign, here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


Welcome aboard and good luck with the campaign!


----------



## RWhite7699

Hey, good folks. Please support my headtalker campaign here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/ 
Thank you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey, good folks. Please support my headtalker campaign here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/
> Thank you!


Got it for you! Thanks!


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Here's my new Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout thriller, Tropic Heat, if you have a moment to check it out...greatly appreciate this site where I DON'T have to explain what that means. Thanks so much.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-new-thriller-tropic-heat/


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey everybody, I've got another Headtalker for Teatime, and I could really use some support. Hit it up, if you can!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-2/
> 
> About KU, honestly, as a writer who is just starting out in self-pubbing, I think it's great. I make as much with a KU read as I do selling an eBook. Maybe for a shorter book that wouldn't work, but Wyrd House is doing well there.
> 
> Sherity- Your blurb is fine but it isn't really drawing me in. Try getting rid of anything that sounds like a cliche and telling it from one MC's point of view.


 Supported. Hope you'll do the same https://headtalker.com/?p=102978. Thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Through Static, Life in a Haunted House and Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake. Good luck to all.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

All headtalkers supported.

Top three nominated.

Welcome new Scouters!

Finger crossed for those awaiting news!


----------



## jcarter

Alyson Larrabee said:


> By "paying back the advance", you mean that you don't receive any royalties until Amazon has earned their money back, right? How exactly does that work (if you can keep it simple for a newbie, please, that would be helpful)?


Sorry that the way I said it was confusing. "Earn back" is a much better way to put it. Either way, I look forward to the day I'm seeing new royalties and not thinking about how long it will take to earn back that advance.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thank you, Norman!


Glad to do it!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks so much, Mark -- and everybody else who puts me in their nom. list! My own list is *very* similar 

This ending part of the campaign is such a relief. Time to "let go." And a nice calm before the storm of worrying "will they or won't they pick me!"


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JoAnn Franklin said:


> My thanks to all of you who nominated The Raindrop Institute.
> Final stats for the book were 336/720 hours on H/T, with16 days (24hrs to portions of) on H/T and 14 days not, but according to stats every day brought page views.
> Final page views reached 1.9K.
> The e-mail from KS in my mailbox this morning said they would notify me in a few business days. The contract is for 45 days, the contest took 30, so I should hear within the next two weeks if I'm doing the math right.
> I'm finding it helpful to lose myself in editing the second book in the series. Or at least that's what I tell myself until I notice how many times a day I keep checking KS. (Sad but true.)
> Enjoy this wonderful day. Can't believe I've crossed the finish line!
> --JoAnn, The Raindrop Institute


The campaign sure requires a lot of mental stamina (and physical too, really!). It's an accomplishment just making it through the 30 days -- but wishing good futures to all of our books, too!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Paul Kohler said:


> I had three open spots this morning, and filled them with:
> 
> Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 
> Good luck, folks.


Thanks for the nom, Paul!


----------



## Anthelid

Thank-you to everyone who helped by nominating my book(Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake).  I hope some more of the people I and others here nominated get chosen.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Peter Schmotzer said:


> Thank you, Mark! The campaign for my novel, Wading Through Static, ends today. It looks like I'll have 1.8-1.9k page views, but only around 200 hours in H&T.
> 
> My warm gratitude and appreciation toward those on this board who have given me advice and support - much appreciated!
> 
> Peter


Good luck, Peter -- rooting for you and your book!


----------



## RWhite7699

RWhite7699 said:


> Nominated Through Static, Life in a Haunted House and Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake. Good luck to all.


Sorry I got your title wrong, Peter. It's WADING In STATIC. Good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699

Crikey! I still got it wrong, and I haven't even been drinking. It's WADING THROUGH STATIC. And I actually did nominate it.


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Wading In Static by Peter Schmotzer
> 1 day left  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 2 days left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell


Nominated


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Saturday.

First off, I really, really, really want to apologize to Peter Schmotzer for screwing up his title, WADING THROUGH STATIC. I remember him asking me to change it, some time ago. Worse off, I remember actually CHANGING it, sometime ago. But then, somewhere along the way I must have cut and pasted from an older list and pulled that wrong title back into the circuit and just plain never noticed it. I am so sorry, Peter. I goofed. Mea screw up, mea screw up, mea maxima screw up.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
1 day left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
2 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
5 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
5 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
6 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
7 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
8 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
8 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
8 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
12 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
12 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
14 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
15 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
15 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
19 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
19 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
19 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
20 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
21 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
23 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
23 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
26 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
27 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
29 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey, good folks. Please support my headtalker campaign here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/
> Thank you!


I supported your headtalker campaign. Good luck.

Here's my link if you'd like to reciprocate:
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/

Thanks in advance


----------



## KJD1957

I just nominated Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss. 
Liked the writing style, Norman. 
Good luck for the waiting period.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello,
Just went live on Kindle Scout with The Final Enemy.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA

Would appreciate nominations!
Thanks Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

The Final Enemy










[URL=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA 
[/url]

Just went live and would truly appreciate any nominations.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it is Saturday.
> 
> First off, I really, really, really want to apologize to Peter Schmotzer for screwing up his title, WADING THROUGH STATIC. I remember him asking me to change it, some time ago. Worse off, I remember actually CHANGING it, sometime ago. But then, somewhere along the way I must have cut and pasted from an older list and pulled that wrong title back into the circuit and just plain never noticed it. I am so sorry, Peter. I goofed. Mea screw up, mea screw up, mea maxima screw up.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss
> 1 day left  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 2 days left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
> 5 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
> 5 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
> 6 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 7 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 8 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 8 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 8 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 12 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 12 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 14 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 15 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 15 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 19 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 19 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 19 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 20 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 21 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 23 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 23 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 26 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 27 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Hi Steve,

That's no problem - I don't think it made a difference.

Ultimately 'Wading' got 2k view but only 266 in H&T. Since only 2% are chosen, I know what the odds are. While I personally think this book came out really good, I appreciate that marketing seems to be more important than anything else for a newer author. That's why I'm hoping KS picks my book as I could really use the marketing push that Amazon includes for KS books.

An observation: it seems to me that most books go out on the hot list since so many people wait until the last day to nominate. I often do that since it helps me to get free books. Of course, Amazon knows this too, so I expect that being on the H&T list for those last couple days is worth less than being on the list during the middle of the campaign - just my opinion.


----------



## amdonehere

nominated Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox. Love that cover.


----------



## Rwf999

Still learning how this works. 

Just nominated Life In A Haunted House by Norman Prentiss because it looked great & read extremely well, but had to non-nominate & save for later two others that were 20+ days out...makes sense now, will catch them closer to the finish line.

Or is it: de-nominate?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Carrie Rubin said:


> My book is on Kindle Scout right now. The wait is a bit stressful, no doubt. It's tempting to check the 'Hot and Trending' list all too frequently. Mine is in the mystery/thriller category and involves a fight with the food industry that turns deadly. Here's the link if anyone's interested: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GEBLLHAQ3XY5
> 
> It's a nice program Amazon has, and even if my book doesn't get selected, I'd still do it again. Seems those who have been published by Kindle Press are happy with the arrangement.


Good Luck
My latest book just also went live on Scout
The Final Enemy.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA

Dont know how to post a picture of it though...
Thanks for any nominations Dan


----------



## Norman Prentiss

KJD1957 said:


> I just nominated Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss.
> Liked the writing style, Norman.
> Good luck for the waiting period.


Thanks Kerry. As some singer once said, the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## ritastradling

AlexaKang said:


> nominated Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox. Love that cover.


I love your cover, blurb & excerpt, Alexa!! So awesome you put the modern day part in the late-80s--I want to read it so bad! I saved it for later .

Planning to get back on the Kindle Scout horse again myself at the beginning of May. Did you consider talking to KP directly?

Oh, and headtalkers supported (I think I got all of them


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Rwf999 said:


> Still learning how this works.
> 
> Just nominated Life In A Haunted House by Norman Prentiss because it looked great & read extremely well, but had to non-nominate & save for later two others that were 20+ days out...makes sense now, will catch them closer to the finish line.
> 
> Or is it: de-nominate?


Thank you! Always hate de-nominating a book, but I always do like you're planning and plug it back in when I get a free spot!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Peter Schmotzer said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> That's no problem - I don't think it made a difference.
> 
> Ultimately 'Wading' got 2k view but only 266 in H&T. Since only 2% are chosen, I know what the odds are. While I personally think this book came out really good, I appreciate that marketing seems to be more important than anything else for a newer author. That's why I'm hoping KS picks my book as I could really use the marketing push that Amazon includes for KS books.
> 
> An observation: it seems to me that most books go out on the hot list since so many people wait until the last day to nominate. I often do that since it helps me to get free books. Of course, Amazon knows this too, so I expect that being on the H&T list for those last couple days is worth less than being on the list during the middle of the campaign - just my opinion.


Peter -- those are pretty good stats, and definitely enough to get serious attention from Scout editors. My selected book from last year, ODD ADVENTURES WITH YOUR OTHER FATHER ended with 355 H&T hours (with a loooong dead zone in the middle, including a few days with 5-10 views), and 2.6K total.

Re: books at the end. You're right that most of the "last day" books end up in H&T. So I'm thinking they look at how many views/nominations occur here, relative to other books in recent memory?


----------



## RWhite7699

Added Ashes of Heaven to my noms. Good luck, C. Dale!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Life in a Haunted House by Norman Prentiss

@norman prentiss nominated!!

Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell

@BCampbell Nominated!


----------



## Knox

AlexaKang said:


> nominated Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox. Love that cover.


So nice of you- thanks!! I'll definitely check yours out. Good luck!

Public service announcement for everyone-- stay away from a promotion company called fliploud. We decided to try out using their help to get some visibility. They are instead launching a twitter campaign constantly asking people to "buy" the book, in order to be entered to win $100. They are not responding to any messages to stop. 
Luckily they have only brought in maybe 5 clicks, but I want to make sure everyone is warned! A lot of shady stuff out there preying- we are learning our lesson!


----------



## VayneLine

Can someone clarify if collections are ok?  The book I am putting together is a 'never before published' collection of these short stories, but individuallly I had some on amazon.  So the collection is completely 'novel' but not all stories.

Anyway if its ok, I  will be joining very soon in this topic.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Knox said:


> So nice of you- thanks!! I'll definitely check yours out. Good luck!
> 
> Public service announcement for everyone-- stay away from a promotion company called fliploud. We decided to try out using their help to get some visibility. They are instead launching a twitter campaign constantly asking people to "buy" the book, in order to be entered to win $100. They are not responding to any messages to stop.
> Luckily they have only brought in maybe 5 clicks, but I want to make sure everyone is warned! A lot of shady stuff out there preying- we are learning our lesson!


Thanks for the head's up. I'll steer clear. I've only done Author Shout for KS campaigns so far, and both my books got a lot of page views for the $10 they charge, so I recommend them very much. As for anything more expensive than that, I don't plan to use that sort of advertising until I have 3-4 books out. Then I might give it a try, if I have the budget.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

VayneLine said:


> Can someone clarify if collections are ok? The book I am putting together is a 'never before published' collection of these short stories, but individuallly I had some on amazon. So the collection is completely 'novel' but not all stories.
> 
> Anyway if its ok, I will be joining very soon in this topic.


I don't know. They are pretty adamant about never before published content. I would shoot an email to Amazon and ask first.


----------



## Michael Sussman

I guess there's no way of knowing, since they don't disclose how many nominations you've received, but I'm wondering whether your ratio of page views to nominations helps determine when your entry appears on the H&T list. Any thoughts?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> I guess there's no way of knowing, since they don't disclose how many nominations you've received, but I'm wondering whether your ratio of page views to nominations helps determine when your entry appears on the H&T list. Any thoughts?


I used to have all sorts of theories, but I really think it's just the 20 books with the most nominations at any given moment. That's why you see mostly books in their first few days or last few days.


----------



## RWhite7699

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I used to have all sorts of theories, but I really think it's just the 20 books with the most nominations at any given moment. That's why you see mostly books in their first few days or last few days.


Direct quote from Kindle Scout: How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? 
Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly


----------



## Anthelid

Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake finally made it into hot and trending!  Thanks so much everyone for the support.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday morning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
1 day left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
4 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
4 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
5 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
6 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
7 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
7 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
7 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
11 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
11 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
13 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
14 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
14 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
18 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
18 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
18 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
19 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
20 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
22 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
22 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
25 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
26 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
28 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
28 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

I've just nominated 
Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain, and 
Teleport by Kevin Berry

Good luck guys.


----------



## Mike Farlow

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I'm a believer in KU. I earn more than half my income there. Others, with bigger platforms, often choose to sell outside Amazon, which precludes the use of Kindle Unlimited. For me the world of Amazon is plenty big enough.


For those that answered my questions about KU, the responses were much appreciated. The reason I am late in saying thanks is that I had a quick trip to the hospital to have my appendix taken out. Not fun.

I really enjoy this  thread!


----------



## amdonehere

ritastradling said:


> I love your cover, blurb & excerpt, Alexa!! So awesome you put the modern day part in the late-80s--I want to read it so bad! I saved it for later .
> 
> Planning to get back on the Kindle Scout horse again myself at the beginning of May. Did you consider talking to KP directly?
> 
> Oh, and headtalkers supported (I think I got all of them


Hi Rita, thank you so much for your kind and encouraging words. It was a lot of fun to write about the 80s. On your other question, I'll PM you.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the head's up. I'll steer clear. I've only done Author Shout for KS campaigns so far, and both my books got a lot of page views for the $10 they charge, so I recommend them very much. As for anything more expensive than that, I don't plan to use that sort of advertising until I have 3-4 books out. Then I might give it a try, if I have the budget.


Hello
I went to Author Shout but seemed to be a subscription service. Did i miss something? I need to get a boost for The Final Enemy as just went live on Kindle Scout. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday morning.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Wow! Thanks for mentioning The Final Enemy! The group is awesome!
> 
> Updated List
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
> 1 day left  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
> 4 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
> 4 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
> 5 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 6 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 7 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 7 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 7 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 11 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 11 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 13 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 14 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 14 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 18 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 18 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 18 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 19 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 20 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 22 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 22 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 25 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 26 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 28 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


----------



## amdonehere

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hello
> I went to Author Shout but seemed to be a subscription service. Did i miss something? I need to get a boost for The Final Enemy as just went live on Kindle Scout. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


Are you sure you're on the right site? I think they do allow logins for some features but it's not required. I just bought their KS promo yesterday and briefly landed on the H&T list right after they did their first tweets and FB posts. Will see how it goes after that.

I will say, however, that I also bought their book promo for one of my current books. My book is not discounted, but I immediately saw an uptick in sales. Not huge like ENT, but comparable to the smaller promo sites that normally require you to submit free or discounted books. So I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AlexaKang said:


> Are you sure you're on the right site? I think they do allow logins for some features but it's not required. I just bought their KS promo yesterday and briefly landed on the H&T list right after they did their first tweets and FB posts. Will see how it goes after that.
> 
> I will say, however, that I also bought their book promo for one of my current books. My book is not discounted, but I immediately saw an uptick in sales. Not huge like ENT, but comparable to the smaller promo sites that normally require you to submit free or discounted books. So I'm very happy with it.


Thanks you are right. I saw join as member which is subscription based!


----------



## Michael Sussman

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I used to have all sorts of theories, but I really think it's just the 20 books with the most nominations at any given moment. That's why you see mostly books in their first few days or last few days.


Although KS states that the H&T list is updated hourly, it can and does change by the minute. If it was simply a matter of the 20 books with the most nominations, Julianne, I don't think the titles would jump around (and on & off) the list so rapidly.

Thanks again for the list, Steve.
Nominated top three.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Mike Farlow said:


> For those that answered my questions about KU, the responses were much appreciated. The reason I am late in saying thanks is that I had a quick trip to the hospital to have my appendix taken out. Not fun.
> 
> I really enjoy this thread!


OMG! So sorry to hear about the recent loss of your appendix, may it RIP. Glad you're back and I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> Although KS states that the H&T list is updated hourly, it can and does change by the minute. If it was simply a matter of the 20 books with the most nominations, Julianne, I don't think the titles would jump around (and on & off) the list so rapidly.
> 
> Thanks again for the list, Steve.
> Nominated top three.


Well, as Rita said with her quote straight from the Scout horse's mouth, they update the list based on nominations and saves for later. Readers nominate at all times of the day, so I'm unclear why you think that would not cause things to move around a lot. But I'm happy to hear more about your theory. Our theories are what keep us interested during a long campaign!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Mike Farlow said:


> For those that answered my questions about KU, the responses were much appreciated. The reason I am late in saying thanks is that I had a quick trip to the hospital to have my appendix taken out. Not fun.
> 
> I really enjoy this thread!


Yikes, I missed your post, Mike. I know how excruciating appendicitis can be & wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Michael Sussman

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, as Rita said with her quote straight from the Scout horse's mouth, they update the list based on nominations and saves for later. Readers nominate at all times of the day, so I'm unclear why you think that would not cause things to move around a lot. But I'm happy to hear more about your theory. Our theories are what keep us interested during a long campaign!


Sometimes when there are much more pressing matters to attend to, I channel my anxiety into checking the list repeatedly for several minutes. As I mentioned, entries can hop around the board or on & off the board at a quick pace. Unless there are enormous numbers of scouts on the site, I don't see how what I imagine is a slow trickle of nominations and saves could--in itself, without other contributing factors--cause a book to jump around, from 2nd to 12th to 4th, to 16th, to off the board, then back the 4th all in the space of a few minutes. This is all pointless speculation, of course, another way to channel my agitation when I should be writing!


----------



## Knox

Michael Sussman said:


> Sometimes when there are much more pressing matters to attend to, I channel my anxiety into checking the list repeatedly for several minutes. As I mentioned, entries can hop around the board or on & off the board at a quick pace. Unless there are enormous numbers of scouts on the site, I don't see how what I imagine is a slow trickle of nominations and saves could--in itself, without other contributing factors--cause a book to jump around, from 2nd to 12th to 4th, to 16th, to off the board, then back the 4th all in the space of a few minutes. This is all pointless speculation, of course, another way to channel my agitation when I should be writing!


What you are describing is very strange. The list does in fact reset every hour, generally around 18 minutes after the hour. I have checked every waking hour (and some non-waking lol) for almost a month. It has never changed more than once. And not everyone has a slow trickle of nominations. Frequently there are waves of people being driven in to vote. My biggest day had 585 views. A rush of people can launch you onto the list, and you can just as quickly fall off again if it's not sustained and you aren't already established.


----------



## RWhite7699

Added Teleport to my nominations. Good luck, Kevin!


----------



## Michael Sussman

That IS odd. I have seen it change minute to minute, and it rarely stays the same for more than five minutes during daytime hours. My new theory is that it's related to what they call "campaign traffic mix", traffic from Kindle Source versus traffic from external links. I believe that viewers directed to KS from external links are less likely to sign up as scouts and nominate books than "Kindle Scout traffic." If this does, in fact, lead to a lower ratio of nominations to page views--and therefore less time on the H&T list--it brings into question whether some promotional tactics are worth the expense, when they may gain you page views but actually lower your time on Hot & Trending.


----------



## RWhite7699

Michael Sussman said:


> Sometimes when there are much more pressing matters to attend to, I channel my anxiety into checking the list repeatedly for several minutes. As I mentioned, entries can hop around the board or on & off the board at a quick pace. Unless there are enormous numbers of scouts on the site, I don't see how what I imagine is a slow trickle of nominations and saves could--in itself, without other contributing factors--cause a book to jump around, from 2nd to 12th to 4th, to 16th, to off the board, then back the 4th all in the space of a few minutes. This is all pointless speculation, of course, another way to channel my agitation when I should be writing!


The order of the books in H & T has no significance. They are randomly placed, and do hop around a bit. But the top 20 books with the most saves and nominations at any given time are there in H & T, and they are updated every hour. That's what the horse says in How It Works.


----------



## Jill James

Had a space so I've just nominated Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain


----------



## Knox

Michael Sussman said:


> That IS odd. I have seen it change minute to minute, and it rarely stays the same for more than five minutes during daytime hours. My new theory is that it's related to what they call "campaign traffic mix", traffic from Kindle Source versus traffic from external links. I believe that viewers directed to KS from external links are less likely to sign up as scouts and nominate books than "Kindle Scout traffic." If this does, in fact, lead to a lower ratio of nominations to page views--and therefore less time on the H&T list--it brings into question whether some promotional tactics are worth the expense, when they may gain you page views but actually lower your time on Hot & Trending.


I can't say from my experience that outside traffic leads to lower nominations. Usually they are coming in specifically to check you out, whereas Scout viewers are browsing around. And you don't have to sign up to be a scout- you just have to sign in with your Amazon login.

But everyone- do you see your Hot & Trending list change every 5 minutes as described? It has never once been my experience and I find this bizarre.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Knox said:


> I can't say from my experience that outside traffic leads to lower nominations. Usually they are coming in specifically to check you out, whereas Scout viewers are browsing around. And you don't have to sign up to be a scout- you just have to sign in with your Amazon login.
> 
> But everyone- do you see your Hot & Trending list change every 5 minutes as described? It has never once been my experience and I find this bizarre.


I can see that the order that the top twenty appear in might change, as the order is supposed to be random. For example, the first one listed in H&T doesn't mean it has the most nominations. But the actual top 20 changing more than once an hour, that I have not seen.


----------



## Mike Farlow

Top three nominated

Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake by B. Campbell
Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
Teleport by Kevin Berry


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

RWhite7699 said:


> The order of the books in H & T has no significance. They are randomly placed, and do hop around a bit. But the top 20 books with the most saves and nominations at any given time are there in H & T, and they are updated every hour. That's what the horse says in How It Works.


I am in the top twenty!! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Knox said:


> I can't say from my experience that outside traffic leads to lower nominations. Usually they are coming in specifically to check you out, whereas Scout viewers are browsing around. And you don't have to sign up to be a scout- you just have to sign in with your Amazon login.
> 
> But everyone- do you see your Hot & Trending list change every 5 minutes as described? It has never once been my experience and I find this bizarre.


Yes it changes super often The Final Enemy has been all over from 4 now to 19 in the space of a couple of hours
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Lorri Moulton said:


> I noticed the same thing with the "Ending Soon" list, my final day. There were five books and only four places on the front page, so they rotated the placement. Maybe they do the same thing for H & T?


That has to be it as The Final Enemy is no number one from 19th place less than hour before. I'm grateful though to be in H&T! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## amiblackwelder

My new book is on Kindle Scout, ANIMAL GRAPH and I'd appreciate any support. TY.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IHKWLH9K3UPG


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

amiblackwelder said:


> My new book is on Kindle Scout, ANIMAL GRAPH and I'd appreciate any support. TY.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IHKWLH9K3UPG


Will do!
Here's mine
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## C L Salaski

Just nominated:

The Heist by Astrid Arditi

Dead Run, Highway 61 by Richard Sanders


----------



## Anthelid

My campaign just ended.  Waiting to hear the news although since it had low stats its unlikely.  Also warning to anyone considering putting their book on Scout don't make the mistake I did and put it in one measly category( Science Fiction in my case). As it could eliminate many potential views.  Put it in at least three if not four of the major five.  Romance, Literature and Fiction, Science Fiction and Fantasy, Thriller and Suspense or Teen and Young Adult.


----------



## RWhite7699

Anthelid said:


> My campaign just ended. Waiting to hear the news although since it had low stats its unlikely. Also warning to anyone considering putting their book on Scout don't make the mistake I did and put it in one measly category( Science Fiction in my case). As it could eliminate many potential views. Put it in at least three if not four of the major five. Romance, Literature and Fiction, Science Fiction and Fantasy, Thriller and Suspense or Teen and Young Adult.


Good advice, Anthelid. And good luck to you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Oh heck, it's Monday and I'm heading back to work this morning.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
3 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
3 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
4 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
5 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
6 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
6 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
6 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
10 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
10 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
12 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
13 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
13 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
17 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
17 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
17 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
18 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
19 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
21 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
21 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
24 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
25 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
25 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
27 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
27 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

Anthelid said:


> My campaign just ended. Waiting to hear the news although since it had low stats its unlikely. Also warning to anyone considering putting their book on Scout don't make the mistake I did and put it in one measly category( Science Fiction in my case). As it could eliminate many potential views. Put it in at least three if not four of the major five. Romance, Literature and Fiction, Science Fiction and Fantasy, Thriller and Suspense or Teen and Young Adult.


Best of luck with the decision, Anthelid. My fingers and toes are crossed for you. We need some good news about now. 
And thanks for the tip.


----------



## KJD1957

I just nominated 
Ashes of Heaven by C. Dale Brittain
Teleport by Kevin Berry

Good luck guys.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Anthelid said:


> My campaign just ended. Waiting to hear the news although since it had low stats its unlikely. Also warning to anyone considering putting their book on Scout don't make the mistake I did and put it in one measly category( Science Fiction in my case). As it could eliminate many potential views. Put it in at least three if not four of the major five. Romance, Literature and Fiction, Science Fiction and Fantasy, Thriller and Suspense or Teen and Young Adult.


I had The Raindrop Institute in one category, and while that decision might have eliminated potential views, being in one category might appear as marketable to the KS editors. Just something else to consider should you ever do KS again. (smile)


----------



## Cfoster44

Hi everyone! I just posted my first novel, Observations, last week. I would appreciate if anyone took a look and even more so if it received a nomination. I am trying to capture the existential angst that young people feel through the eyes of a flawed narrator. I would also love any and all feedback!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F5F4DBW3DKRV

Again, thanks so much for looking!

Chuck


----------



## Used To Be BH

Anthelid said:


> My campaign just ended. Waiting to hear the news although since it had low stats its unlikely. Also warning to anyone considering putting their book on Scout don't make the mistake I did and put it in one measly category( Science Fiction in my case). As it could eliminate many potential views. Put it in at least three if not four of the major five. Romance, Literature and Fiction, Science Fiction and Fantasy, Thriller and Suspense or Teen and Young Adult.


Always keep in mind that the stats don't really determine the selection. At least a few books have gotten in with relatively low stats, while some high-stat books have been rejected.

Question to anyone who knows: This may have been answered, but I don't recall. When I did my campaign, I had one category and its subcategories. I don't recall an option to select more than one major category, yet it was obviously there even then. What did I miss?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill, I missed it the first time too, but when I put my second book through Scout, it was listed in more than one category.  If your looking for it, you can figure it out.  I think you just hit the "choose a category" thingy more than once.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Yes, I believe you can select up to four genres.


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> Always keep in mind that the stats don't really determine the selection. At least a few books have gotten in with relatively low stats, while some high-stat books have been rejected.
> 
> Question to anyone who knows: This may have been answered, but I don't recall. When I did my campaign, I had one category and its subcategories. I don't recall an option to select more than one major category, yet it was obviously there even then. What did I miss?


Bill, yes. The submission form said I could list up to 4.


----------



## amdonehere

Can anyone answer this question? How is it that some of you are seeing the rank of each book (or maybe it's your book?) I only see a place for Kindle Scout leaders but those seem to be readers who made nominations? Or are those the leading books? If so, I only saw 10. How did some of you find out when your book was not ranked on the top 10?


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Bill, I missed it the first time too, but when I put my second book through Scout, it was listed in more than one category. If your looking for it, you can figure it out. I think you just hit the "choose a category" thingy more than once.


Thanks! I'll look more carefully on my next submission.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> Can anyone answer this question? How is it that some of you are seeing the rank of each book (or maybe it's your book?) I only see a place for Kindle Scout leaders but those seem to be readers who made nominations? Or are those the leading books? If so, I only saw 10. How did some of you find out when your book was not ranked on the top 10?


Kindle Scout leaders are the readers making nominations. I don't think there is a place to see exactly how a book ranks. (If there was such a page, it would quickly be overwhelmed with traffic!) It's possible people are looking at the order in which the hot and trending books are listed, but we know they are displayed at random, not in order.


----------



## Knox

AlexaKang said:


> Can anyone answer this question? How is it that some of you are seeing the rank of each book (or maybe it's your book?) I only see a place for Kindle Scout leaders but those seem to be readers who made nominations? Or are those the leading books? If so, I only saw 10. How did some of you find out when your book was not ranked on the top 10?


I think what you are referring to is people talking about their spot on the Hot & Trending list, and assuming their rank from that. Although I do have suspicions that the placement on the list does have something to do with activity over the past hour, particularly improvement in activity, it is just conjecture based on observations. The general consensus, though, is that the H&T list order is random. It changes/rearranges once an hour.


----------



## Cfoster44

Cfoster44 said:


> Hi everyone! I just posted my first novel, Observations, last week. I would appreciate if anyone took a look and even more so if it received a nomination. I am trying to capture the existential angst that young people feel through the eyes of a flawed narrator. I would also love any and all feedback!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F5F4DBW3DKRV
> 
> Again, thanks so much for looking!
> 
> Chuck


Did I make a mistake listing my book as science fiction without much science fiction happening in the excerpt they used? It gradually devolves into more outlandishness as it goes on...

Appreciate any thoughts or feedback! Thanks.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> Always keep in mind that the stats don't really determine the selection. At least a few books have gotten in with relatively low stats, while some high-stat books have been rejected.
> 
> Question to anyone who knows: This may have been answered, but I don't recall. When I did my campaign, I had one category and its subcategories. I don't recall an option to select more than one major category, yet it was obviously there even then. What did I miss?
> 
> Hi I missed it as well for The Final Enemy. I tried to add a category had 45 mins call, chat session and emails but there does not seem to be a human at Amazon that knows anything about Scout!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cfoster44 said:


> Did I make a mistake listing my book as science fiction without much science fiction happening in the excerpt they used? It gradually devolves into more outlandishness as it goes on...
> 
> Appreciate any thoughts or feedback! Thanks.


Don't worry about the overall category listing. If it gets chosen Amazon will select categories for the book so that doesn't determine where it will end up. Giving a general category at least tells people where you think it will fit.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Michael Sussman said:


> Yes, I believe you can select up to four genres.


Hi Micheal,
Is there a way to Add a catgory once in campaign? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Knox said:


> I think what you are referring to is people talking about their spot on the Hot & Trending list, and assuming their rank from that. Although I do have suspicions that the placement on the list does have something to do with activity over the past hour, particularly improvement in activity, it is just conjecture based on observations. The general consensus, though, is that the H&T list order is random. It changes/rearranges once an hour.


Hi The placement within a group, say Hot & Trending, is meaningless, They rotate randomly.
Here is my entry so can use some nominations -The Final Enemy
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## lincolnjcole

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi The placement within a group, say Hot & Trending, is meaningless, They rotate randomly.
> Here is my entry so can use some nominations -The Final Enemy
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


Yep, this is true. The actual top ranking of hot and trending is randomly sorted for equal time and has nothing at all to do with actual rank. This is still something people generally misunderstand about kindle scout. The other groupings are usually sorted by time (how long a campaign is running vs how much time left, etc) but the hot and trending list is 100% not based on your actual current rank.


----------



## Michael Sussman

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Micheal,
> Is there a way to Add a catgory once in campaign? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


I don't believe there is, Dan.


----------



## lincolnjcole

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Micheal,
> Is there a way to Add a catgory once in campaign? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


Your best bet is to contact the kindle scout team using the contact form on the page for your campaign and ask them to change it. whether or not they will and how fast, though is harder to tell


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Michael Sussman said:


> I don't believe there is, Dan.


I was on the phone w them for 45 mins and couldnt find a soul at Amazon who even worked w Scout...


----------



## lincolnjcole

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I was on the phone w them for 45 mins and couldnt find a soul at Amazon who even worked w Scout...


Scout != Amazon. They are both under the Amazon umbrella, but it'll be impossible to call amazon and get ahold of someone from that team. A lot of teams at Amazon don't even have a call center attached to them so you cannot communicate with them by phone.

You can submit an email for contact form to them and they will work on it for you (within reason) but calling won't do you any good. For context, the only time I've ever spoken to anyone from that team on the phone was after my book was first picked and they called me. There is no way for me to call them even as a selected author, and if I want a phone conversation I have to email them at an exclusive selected author email communication address and they will set up a time to call in the future.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Micheal,
> Is there a way to Add a catgory once in campaign? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


My stats weren't great. I'm not going to repeat them because I already posted them here and blogged about them. I don't want to bore anyone. Also, I only chose one category. I should've chosen more - beginner's mistake. Oh, well, it turned out to be okay, so stop stressing. I also know that's impossible, but try. Reading about other's experiences on this message board really helped me. A lot of good writers have sensible, optimistic plans for succeeding or not. A lot of good writers followed through with their excellent plans as soon as they got the news. Keep writing and develop a plan for what you'll do either way.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lincolnjcole said:


> Scout != Amazon. They are both under the Amazon umbrella, but it'll be impossible to call amazon and get ahold of someone from that team. A lot of teams at Amazon don't even have a call center attached to them so you cannot communicate with them by phone.
> 
> You can submit an email for contact form to them and they will work on it for you (within reason) but calling won't do you any good. For context, the only time I've ever spoken to anyone from that team on the phone was after my book was first picked and they called me. There is no way for me to call them even as a selected author, and if I want a phone conversation I have to email them at an exclusive selected author email communication address and they will set up a time to call in the future.


Thank you. I did the form thing and await an answer from the 'mountain top'


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Alyson Larrabee said:


> My stats weren't great. I'm not going to repeat them because I already posted them here and blogged about them. I don't want to bore anyone. Also, I only chose one category. I should've chosen more - beginner's mistake. Oh, well, it turned out to be okay, so stop stressing. I also know that's impossible, but try. Reading about other's experiences on this message board really helped me. A lot of good writers have sensible, optimistic plans for succeeding or not. A lot of good writers followed through with their excellent plans as soon as they got the news. Keep writing and develop a plan for what you'll do either way.


True Alyson, but this is my fifth book and though I have learned a ton, i made a rookie mistake I pray doesn't cost me!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Found myself with 3 open spots (didn't seem long enough for all 3 to re-open but they did), so nominated Ashes of Heaven, Teleport & Gone -- hope they make it because I want the free books and they look like fun.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> Found myself with 3 open spots (didn't seem long enough for all 3 to re-open but they did), so nominated Ashes of Heaven, Teleport & Gone -- hope they make it because I want the free books and they look like fun.


Hi
When the next spot opens I would appreciate a nom.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi
> When the next spot opens I would appreciate a nom.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


Dan, you have 27 days left in your campaign. While people in this thread will certainly hit the "save for later" button, we tend to nominate from the top of Steve's list, which means campaigns that are about to end. That way we can nominate everyone. When you get in the last few days of your campaign, you should see a big boost in your stats from the folks in this thread. Make sure your book is on Steve's list, then you don't have to remind us. It'll be right there.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dan, you have 27 days left in your campaign. While people in this thread will certainly hit the "save for later" button, we tend to nominate from the top of Steve's list, which means campaigns that are about to end. That way we can nominate everyone. When you get in the last few days of your campaign, you should see a big boost in your stats from the folks in this thread. Make sure your book is on Steve's list, then you don't have to remind us. It'll be right there.


Oh, sorry didn't realize that and appreciate the info. One less thing to fret over!


----------



## reilyg

Lincoln,
They called you to tell you that you'd been selected?  That's awesome.


----------



## Michael Sussman

RWhite7699 said:


> But the top 20 books with the most saves and nominations at any given time are there in H & T, and they are updated every hour. That's what the horse says in How It Works.


Sounds simple enough, but it makes no sense to me. If the H&T lists the 20 books with the most saves and nominations, then how is it possible for entries on their first or second day to get on the list? How could they receive enough saves and nominations in a day or two to overtake entries that are several weeks into their campaigns? Seems more likely that it's the 20 with the most nominations over, say, the last 24 hours.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michael Sussman said:


> Sounds simple enough, but it makes no sense to me. If the H&T lists the 20 books with the most saves and nominations, then how is it possible for entries on their first or second day to get on the list? How could they receive enough saves and nominations in a day or two to overtake entries that are several weeks into their campaigns? Seems more likely that it's the 20 with the most nominations over, say, the last 24 hours.


It's possible Amazon weights the stats so that the ones in the previous hour (and, to a lesser extent, day) weigh more, somewhat the same way it gives much more weight to recent sales in determining ranking. Scout wants people to work to stay in H and T, not get there and then coast to the end.


----------



## Guest

My current nominations:

_Teleport_ by Kevin Berry
_The Ghost_ by Amanda Page
_Turned_ by Traci Howell

ON DECK:

_Sponsor_ by Matthew Lehr
_Static_ by M.D. Thalmann
_The Final Enemy_ by Dan Petrosini


----------



## sheritybemy

Michael Sussman said:


> Sometimes when there are much more pressing matters to attend to, I channel my anxiety into checking the list repeatedly for several minutes. As I mentioned, entries can hop around the board or on & off the board at a quick pace. Unless there are enormous numbers of scouts on the site, I don't see how what I imagine is a slow trickle of nominations and saves could--in itself, without other contributing factors--cause a book to jump around, from 2nd to 12th to 4th, to 16th, to off the board, then back the 4th all in the space of a few minutes. This is all pointless speculation, of course, another way to channel my agitation when I should be writing!


I wonder just how important the number of nominations are in kindle scouts selection of a book. I found this blog of one book that was selected by kindle scout and published by kindle press and he only had a total of 293 views. I'm not sure if he was ever in the hot and trending list, so I guess at the end, it's the book that sells.

http://fundsforwriters.com/winning-the-kindle-scout-program/

My book has yet to enter the hot and trending list though.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D76MFAH6DOMP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWhite7699

Added Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef to my noms. Good luck, Sylvia!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> Sounds simple enough, but it makes no sense to me. If the H&T lists the 20 books with the most saves and nominations, then how is it possible for entries on their first or second day to get on the list? How could they receive enough saves and nominations in a day or two to overtake entries that are several weeks into their campaigns? Seems more likely that it's the 20 with the most nominations over, say, the last 24 hours.


It's not cumulative, it's hourly. Say it's the first day of your campaign, and 458 people nominate your book between 3 and 4:00pm. If 458 nominations is in the top 20 amount of nominations for that hour, then you get 1 hour of H&T. You are in the top 20 for that specific hour. Cumulative would mean only those whose campaigns were about to end would get on the list, and that wouldn't be very useful.


----------



## RWhite7699

Michael Sussman said:


> Sounds simple enough, but it makes no sense to me. If the H&T lists the 20 books with the most saves and nominations, then how is it possible for entries on their first or second day to get on the list? How could they receive enough saves and nominations in a day or two to overtake entries that are several weeks into their campaigns? Seems more likely that it's the 20 with the most nominations over, say, the last 24 hours.


There is no formula. I have a friend from this board, actually, who went immediately to H and T, and stayed there until her campaign was over. Was her book selected? No.


----------



## Michael Sussman

sheritybemy said:


> I wonder just how important the number of nominations are in kindle scouts selection of a book. I found this blog of one book that was selected by kindle scout and published by kindle press and he only had a total of 293 views. I'm not sure if he was ever in the hot and trending list, so I guess at the end, it's the book that sells.
> 
> http://fundsforwriters.com/winning-the-kindle-scout-program/


That's interesting.
On the other hand, nominations are very important for those who don't win a contract, which includes most of us. If you go on to self-publish, KS will send an email with a link to your book to everyone who nominated it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Reily- I just saw the news.  So sorry Digital Velocity was not accepted, I was crossing my fingers for you.  I hope you get oodles of sales when you publish.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> That's interesting.
> On the other hand, nominations are very important for those who don't win a contract, which includes most of us. If you go on to self-publish, KS will send an email with a link to your book to everyone who nominated it.


I think nominations are very important, just not for selection. The only thing that will get a book selected is if it's awesome and the editors thing they can sell it. You are right that nominations are important for those not selected. They are the people that will be notified when your book comes out, and they may be your firsts readers and reviewers. For a book that is selected, those people that nominated your book are the people that will get free advance copies, and hopefully they will leave reviews so that when your book releases, you will already have reviews. Reviews are important for sales, so I think it's pretty sharp of the Zon to set it up that way.


----------



## RWhite7699

lincolnjcole said:


> Your best bet is to contact the kindle scout team using the contact form on the page for your campaign and ask them to change it. whether or not they will and how fast, though is harder to tell


Kindle Scout was always very accommodating to me. When I had a question, or a favor to ask - such as changing my book description - I emailed and they answered promptly and gave me all the support I asked for. But I can understand why they don't encourage phone calls. They would be bombarded.


----------



## RWhite7699

Added GONE to my noms. Good luck, Jason.


----------



## C L Salaski

Can someone please tell me how to post an image? Nothing I do seems to work.


----------



## sylvia_a

RWhite7699 said:


> Added Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef to my noms. Good luck, Sylvia!


It was nice to wake up to this 
Thank you! <3

I've nominated a ton of books the past couple of weeks and none of them was selected. I was losing heart a little.


----------



## 39416

C L Salaski said:


> Can someone please tell me how to post an image? Nothing I do seems to work.


I'm not certain exactly what you mean. Do you mean to add your book title covers below? Go up to the top of the page, click Authors, click the author signature tool, then enter the ASINs for your books.


----------



## KJD1957

loraininflorida said:


> I'm not certain exactly what you mean. Do you mean to add your book title covers below? Go up to the top of the page, click Authors, click the author signature tool, then enter the ASINs for your books.


Excellent. Thanks for the tip, Lorain.


----------



## Fatman Butter

Running out of puff. Haven't been H & T for a week and dipping numbers practically every day!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Reily, saw the news and wanted to tell you that every time I looked at your cover, I thought no matter how this contest goes, that cover is awesome. If it helps, my mantra during this time continues to be "Turn your face to the sun and let the shadows fall behind"--old Maori proverb.    
--JoAnn, The Raindrop Institute


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Congratulations Sean Hancock, just got the email that The Flooding has been selected!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Congratulations Sean Hancock, just got the email that The Flooding has been selected!


Good luck with the novel, Sean!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

NANMANME said:


> My current nominations:
> 
> _Teleport_ by Kevin Berry
> _The Ghost_ by Amanda Page
> _Turned_ by Traci Howell
> 
> ON DECK:
> 
> _Sponsor_ by Matthew Lehr
> _Static_ by M.D. Thalmann
> _The Final Enemy_ by Dan Petrosini


Thank you!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Fatman Butter said:


> Running out of puff. Haven't been H & T for a week and dipping numbers practically every day!


Hi Save it and soon as one opens I will nominate your title!
Dan 
The FInal Enemy https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Congratulations Sean Hancock, just got the email that The Flooding has been selected!


It's always nice to have good news in the morning. (I usually hear on this board before I can even check my email.)


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Congrats Sean Haddock!!! Great job on The flooding!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michael Sussman said:


> That's interesting.
> On the other hand, nominations are very important for those who don't win a contract, which includes most of us. If you go on to self-publish, KS will send an email with a link to your book to everyone who nominated it.


They're actually important either way during the release process. For those of us who aren't selected, there is that email to the nominators, and I'm certain that helped my book's launch. For those who are selected, all the nominators get a free copy (which Amazon counts as a sale) and encouragement to review. Whatever happens, the nominators contribute to a book's early ranking.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Reily- I just saw the news. So sorry Digital Velocity was not accepted, I was crossing my fingers for you. I hope you get oodles of sales when you publish.


I'm surprised by that decision as well, but I agree that the book should do very well when it comes out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

C L Salaski said:


> Can someone please tell me how to post an image? Nothing I do seems to work.


Lorain may already have answered your question, but if you were talking about images in the body of the post rather than in the signature, you first need to post the image somewhere else, such as your website. It doesn't need to actually be displayed in any of your posts elsewhere. Once you upload it to your media library, it will have a link. From that point, all you need it do is click on insert image (right next to the insert YouTube button). In between the image tags, place the link to your image. That should do the trick.

(It took me the longest time to figure out how to do that!)


----------



## lincolnjcole

Congrats Sean on getting selected!

Images on this board are definitely tricky. I can understand their reasoning since they don't want to host images themselves (it can get costly on the database) but it certainly makes it tricky.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rae B. Lake said:


> Ugh, i am so sad... just a few days in and my book is already off the hot and trending list... I guess I am not cut out for this.


The list doesn't mean much for getting your book picked. Keep in mind it's just a popularity contest and what they are after are quality books.

There are reasons why getting a LOT of nominations can seriously help your book out in the long run, but in general don't take low performance in hot and tranding as a guarantee you won't be picked.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Sean Hancock said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 15 days into my Kindle Scout campaign. My book has spent most days 'Hot & Trending' although I know (from reading the accounts of others) that's no guarantee of anything.
> 
> Called THE FLOODING, my story explores themes and ideas related to reincarnation, altered states of consciousness and parallel dimensions. Here's a link in case anybody wants to take a peek at the sample.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S545CW87E46H
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Sean


Congratulations! "reincarnation, altered states of consciousness and parallel dimensions" - sounds like just my cup of tea. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

It has been less than a week and already my book is off the hot and trending list...ugh.. i guess I am not cut out for this


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

lincolnjcole said:


> The list doesn't mean much for getting your book picked. Keep in mind it's just a popularity contest and what they are after are quality books.
> 
> There are reasons why getting a LOT of nominations can seriously help your book out in the long run, but in general don't take low performance in hot and tranding as a guarantee you won't be picked.


Was hot for several days at the beginning because my FB community all voted more or less at once. But once you fall off that H&T list, it's hard to get back on just through KS traffic. I think you'd need to drum up a wave of outside support to get back on again. I was still getting enough traffic to stay hot just for site traffic, but as the numbers shrank, more new titles came on and the real estate on that list grew more expensive. Once I dropped off, though, casual traffic disappeared. There are 40+ other thrillers. Not a lot of people clicking through the whole list. Still, a good opportunity to have Kindle Press take a look at my submission. I'm encouraged to hear that the H&T is only a part of it.

Also, Lincoln Cole, I was clicking through past winners and ended up buying Raven's Peak last night. Looks great! The Reverend is a compelling character in the first chapter, too. Well done.


----------



## KJD1957

Fatman Butter said:


> Running out of puff. Haven't been H & T for a week and dipping numbers practically every day!


Chin up,FB. Coming to the end you'll soon see the numbers jump!


----------



## KJD1957

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Congratulations Sean Hancock, just got the email that The Flooding has been selected!


Me too. Congrats, Sean! Wahoo!


----------



## ritastradling

KJD1957 said:


> Me too. Congrats, Sean! Wahoo!


Just got the email too!! Congratulations!

Top 3 nominated


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rae B. Lake said:


> It has been less than a week and already my book is off the hot and trending list...ugh.. i guess I am not cut out for this


It's part of the natural pattern for books to be on hot and trending early, then fall off, then go back on at the end. I think unless you buy a huge amount of advertising and/or have a huge fan base to begin with, that pattern is almost inevitable.

As Lincoln said, the stats don't really affect which books get picked, at least not very much.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Congratulations Sean Hancock, just got the email that The Flooding has been selected!


Congrats, Sean! That's awesome!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Teleport by Kevin Berry
Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
Gone by Jason Tanamor

Nominated!!! Good Luck!


----------



## amdonehere

Do you guys know if KP/Amazon promotes the KS page to their own readers via email or some other ways? I know they promote the selected/winning books for sure, but any idea if they tell Amazon readers about new books in the KS program from time to time?

Aside from authors directing their own followers to the KS page, how do readers come about browsing the KS page? I know this is an open-ended question. I'm actually more curious whether KP/Amazon promotes the nomination page.

Thanks.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

AlexaKang said:


> Do you guys know if KP/Amazon promotes the KS page to their own readers via email or some other ways? I know they promote the selected/winning books for sure, but any idea if they tell Amazon readers about new books in the KS program from time to time?
> 
> Aside from authors directing their own followers to the KS page, how do readers come about browsing the KS page? I know this is an open-ended question. I'm actually more curious whether KP/Amazon promotes the nomination page.
> 
> Thanks.


I had a lot of traffic from the KS site while I was "Hot". Amazon does encourage customers to check out the KS site, and the H&T page gets looked at. Once you are out of that top 20, casual traffic slows considerably.


----------



## amdonehere

Stephen T. Harper said:


> I had a lot of traffic from the KS site while I was "Hot". Amazon does encourage customers to check out the KS site, and the H&T page gets looked at. Once you are out of that top 20, casual traffic slows considerably.


Thanks Stephen, that's helpful to know.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Congratulations to The Step Spinsters and  The Killdeer Connection.  Nice!

Had thought The Lady's Bride might make it because the novel was in review for 12 days, and I liked the excerpt and the cover. Hope to see it published soon.

JoAnn


----------



## cdalebrittain

Thanks, everybody, who viewed my "Ashes of Heaven"!  It finished last night in a burst of glory, 48 straight hours in Hot-n-Trending.  And a whole lot of views came from this thread.  

Now we'll see what Amazon thinks of it.  It took them almost two weeks to decide No last time, so I'm hoping that means I was close.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Teleport by Kevin Berry
Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
Gone by Jason Tanamor

Good luck to all three, and all those waiting in KS limbo!

Mark


----------



## C L Salaski

Please check out my novel, "The Neglected Ones".


----------



## C L Salaski

Can anyone share the secret of inserting an image in a post here on Kboards?

Thanking you in advance for your time!

Cindy


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

C L Salaski said:


> Can anyone share the secret of inserting an image in a post here on Kboards?
> 
> Thanking you in advance for your time!
> 
> Cindy


you are missing the [ on the last [/img]


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> Do you guys know if KP/Amazon promotes the KS page to their own readers via email or some other ways? I know they promote the selected/winning books for sure, but any idea if they tell Amazon readers about new books in the KS program from time to time?
> 
> Aside from authors directing their own followers to the KS page, how do readers come about browsing the KS page? I know this is an open-ended question. I'm actually more curious whether KP/Amazon promotes the nomination page.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sure Stephen is right, though the KS page seems to be advertised much more to authors than to readers. I'm sure Amazon must do something to drive traffic, but it isn't as conspicuous as one might expect. I wonder how many of the people browsing on Scout discovered it through Amazon as opposed to discovering it because a particular author encouraged them to visit.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> It's not cumulative, it's hourly. Say it's the first day of your campaign, and 458 people nominate your book between 3 and 4:00pm. If 458 nominations is in the top 20 amount of nominations for that hour, then you get 1 hour of H&T. You are in the top 20 for that specific hour. Cumulative would mean only those whose campaigns were about to end would get on the list, and that wouldn't be very useful.


I am not sure about the hourly thing but would love to have a book with 458 noms in an hour! The Final Enemy has been h&t three of 4 days so I am hopeful..


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

RWhite7699 said:


> There is no formula. I have a friend from this board, actually, who went immediately to H and T, and stayed there until her campaign was over. Was her book selected? No.


Ouch, that's disheartening and reinforces that Amazon has all of us guessing and goes nuts


----------



## C L Salaski




----------



## Stephen T. Harper

C L Salaski said:


> http://www.artmatch4u.com/the_neglected_ones.html/img]
> [/quote]
> 
> Sometimes when you paste the url, it deletes one [. You are still missing the one at the end. ;)


----------



## C L Salaski

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Sometimes when you paste the url, it deletes one [. You are still missing the one at the end.


Thank you, Stephen! I'll try that right now.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

C L Salaski said:


> Thank you, Stephen! I'll try that right now.


Also, that isn't the right address. On your webpage, right click the photo and save the photo's address. Or you can "open photo in new window" and then copy that address from your browser. Then paste that between the http://. But the image url should end in a .jeg or similar. like this...

[img]http://www.artmatch4u.com/images/TNO-%20Salaski%20-%202560h%20x%201600w.jpg


----------



## C L Salaski

Please check out my book on Kindle Scout. Thank you!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP


----------



## C L Salaski

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Also, that isn't the right address. On your webpage, right click the photo and save the photo's address. Or you can "open photo in new window" and then copy that address from your browser. Then paste that between the http://. But the image url should end in a .jeg or similar. like this...
> 
> [img]http://www.artmatch4u.com/images/TNO-%20Salaski%20-%202560h%20x%201600w.jpg


It worked. Thanks again!


----------



## sheritybemy

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Ouch, that's disheartening and reinforces that Amazon has all of us guessing and goes nuts


I think they look for fresh ideas, a new spin, you know something that hasn't been written before, perhaps similar to something else but with a new angle.

Then they look at the cover. I think the cover art is important. If you look at previously published books, you'll see they're all high quality.

Then they look at the blurb, the writing, wether it grabs and holds one's interest.

This is a new way of getting published but I believe all the old usual criteria looked for by traditional publishers still play a part.

The only difference with kindle scout is they seem more open to new styles of writing that wouldn't normally be published by traditional publishers. It seems anything can pass muster as long as it grabs, has a new spin,, strongly written, is a fresh idea, and will sell.

I wish I'd known all this before I put up my book but we'll see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheritybemy

Three open spots, what to nominate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegirl

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS
NOMINATIONS STILL REQUIRED PLEASE CLICK LINK


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and it's been hectic. A relative of my wife passed away earlier this week and we're going to the funeral tomorrow. The relative in question always thought that she looked her best in red, so her last wishes were that folks who come to the funeral should NOT where black, but rather, they should wear red. So I had to stop at a department store on the way home to pick up a red silk necktie to go with my red dress shirt.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
2 days left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
3 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
4 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
5 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
5 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
5 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
9 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
9 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
11 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
12 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
12 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
16 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
16 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
16 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
17 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
18 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
20 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
20 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
23 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
24 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
24 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
25 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
26 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
26 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

cdalebrittain said:


> Thanks, everybody, who viewed my "Ashes of Heaven"! It finished last night in a burst of glory, 48 straight hours in Hot-n-Trending. And a whole lot of views came from this thread.
> 
> Now we'll see what Amazon thinks of it. It took them almost two weeks to decide No last time, so I'm hoping that means I was close.


Good luck CDale.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday and it's been hectic. A relative of my wife passed away earlier this week and we're going to the funeral tomorrow. The relative in question always thought that she looked her best in red, so her last wishes were that folks who come to the funeral should NOT where black, but rather, they should wear red. So I had to stop at a department store on the way home to pick up a red silk necktie to go with my red dress shirt.


I'm sorry to hear about yet another loss in your family Steve - it's been an extremely difficult year for you, and your generosity towards this board in the midst of it all is impressive.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> The list doesn't mean much for getting your book picked. Keep in mind it's just a popularity contest and what they are after are quality books.
> 
> There are reasons why getting a LOT of nominations can seriously help your book out in the long run, but in general don't take low performance in hot and tranding as a guarantee you won't be picked.


As always, you make me feel better. This time around, I'm feeling pretty embarrassed with my one (yeah, that's right, one!) hour in H&T. My page views are in line with how my other scout books were, but that H&T just isn't there this time. Any stats on authors with only 1 hour H&T getting picked up?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday and it's been hectic. A relative of my wife passed away earlier this week and we're going to the funeral tomorrow. The relative in question always thought that she looked her best in red, so her last wishes were that folks who come to the funeral should NOT where black, but rather, they should wear red. So I had to stop at a department store on the way home to pick up a red silk necktie to go with my red dress shirt.


So sorry to hear it. Many hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Nominated Pot Love 2!  Good luck!

“The only difference with kindle scout is they seem more open to new styles of writing that wouldn't normally be published by traditional publishers. It seems anything can pass muster as long as it grabs, has a new spin,, strongly written, is a fresh idea, and will sell.” 

Agreed. I’d add that it’s also a(nother) really smart innovation of the publishing industry from Amazon.  They are creating a new kind of slush pile - sorted by readers, easier to browse for editors, and educational for authors. Win or lose, I’m a fan of the program.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

KS accepted a lot of books today!  Congrats to The Killdeer Connection and Dinner and a Movie.

-JoAnn


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Pot Love 2, sounds funny. Good luck!!


----------



## Knox

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As always, you make me feel better. This time around, I'm feeling pretty embarrassed with my one (yeah, that's right, one!) hour in H&T. My page views are in line with how my other scout books were, but that H&T just isn't there this time. Any stats on authors with only 1 hour H&T getting picked up?


I'm pretty sure I saw one of the author-submitted stats on Lincoln Cole's list was a picked author with zero hours H&T. So don't worry- clearly the stats aren't the determiner!


----------



## Anthelid

How long does it take Scout to get back to you once your campaign ends and your book is in review?  They say only a few days but people here seem to be saying it can take two weeks?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Anthelid said:


> How long does it take Scout to get back to you once your campaign ends and your book is in review? They say only a few days but people here seem to be saying it can take two weeks?


Yup.

Two minutes or two days or two weeks.

But believe me, compared to the time I've had to wait as a traditionally published author (sometimes as much as TWO-FREAKING-YEARS for some of the smaller presses) two weeks is a walk in the sunshine.


----------



## D. L.

I heard today. Dinner and a Movie was selected. Thanks to all here who nominated it.


----------



## Jill Nojack

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I heard today. Dinner and a Movie was selected. Thanks to all here who nominated it.


Looking forward to my free copy!


----------



## jcarter

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I heard today. Dinner and a Movie was selected. Thanks to all here who nominated it.


Yahoo! Congratulations!


----------



## C L Salaski

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As always, you make me feel better. This time around, I'm feeling pretty embarrassed with my one (yeah, that's right, one!) hour in H&T. My page views are in line with how my other scout books were, but that H&T just isn't there this time. Any stats on authors with only 1 hour H&T getting picked up?


Julianne, do you know how many pageviews you need to get into hot and trending?


----------



## C L Salaski

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I heard today. Dinner and a Movie was selected. Thanks to all here who nominated it.


Congratulations! You sure know how to hook a reader FAST.


----------



## Michael Sussman

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I heard today. Dinner and a Movie was selected. Thanks to all here who nominated it.


Fantastic! I'm happy for you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Knox said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw one of the author-submitted stats on Lincoln Cole's list was a picked author with zero hours H&T. So don't worry- clearly the stats aren't the determiner!


Thank goodness for that, right! I am very glad that stats don't determine the outcome. I know my book might not be selected, but it would be very sad if a program like this wasn't about the quality and sale-ability of the book. I wouldn't want to take part if the outcome was based on who ran the best popularity contest or who threw the most money at it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JoAnn Franklin said:


> KS accepted a lot of books today! Congrats to The Killdeer Connection and Dinner and a Movie.
> 
> -JoAnn


I saw that! Congrats! It nice to hear some good news in this group!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

C L Salaski said:


> Julianne, do you know how many pageviews you need to get into hot and trending?


 I do. Exactly 458. No, just kidding. What happens is that the top twenty (books with the most nominations) books in any given hour end up in the H&T list, which changes hourly. I have been on the list all day with only 30ish page views, and had zero hours all day with well over one hundred. It depends on how all the books are doing.


----------



## ritastradling

JoAnn Franklin said:


> KS accepted a lot of books today! Congrats to The Killdeer Connection and Dinner and a Movie.
> 
> -JoAnn


Congratulations guys!!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lorri Moulton said:


> I think the popularity might play a part in what they think will be the sale-ability of the book. So, as much as we hope numbers and H&T may not matter, they probably do. Can a book be chosen without it? Of course. But since we have no idea what determines the choices, it's just our best guess.
> 
> I will enter again (a stand alone book) but I'm not going into debt for a "maybe they''ll pick my book" scenario. I enjoyed most of the experience (except that long wait at the end) and got a lot of people looking at my book. I had over 700 downloads last week, so that makes it all worthwhile!


In my opinion (and it's just my opinion, no facts here) the way KS works doesn't produce reliable data for how well a book will sell. It produces data on how social an author is online and how good they are at self-promotion. Look at Tom, who just got Killdeer Connection selected. Yeah, he is a pro at promoting, but without a kick-butt book, that wouldn't matter. That's why we have books come through here that are H&T 24 hours a day every day but they don't get selected. In most campaigns, the majority of page views are external, that means they are not coming from your average reader who is browsing KS, they are coming from links the writer has shared. H&T is a good author popularity gauge, but not necessarily an indicator of a book's sale-ability.

The editors looking at the books are editors. They know if a book is good enough and if it's in a genre, etc, that they can sell.

All that said, it would still make me feel better if I had more than 1 hour H&T, lol.


----------



## Anthelid

My book Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake was rejected.  Really fast too.  That's sad.  Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday morning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
1 day left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
2 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
3 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
4 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
4 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
4 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
8 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
8 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
10 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
11 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
12 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
15 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
15 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
15 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
16 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
17 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
19 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
19 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
22 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
23 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
23 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
24 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
25 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
25 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
29 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

Congrats to all the books that were accepted today. 
So happy for all the excellent authors. 
Makes me hopeful for my own humble efforts.


----------



## sheritybemy

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday morning.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Teleport by Kevin Berry
> 1 day left  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
> 2 days left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 3 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 4 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 4 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 4 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 8 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 8 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 10 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 11 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 12 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 15 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 15 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 15 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 16 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 17 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 19 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 19 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 22 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 23 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 23 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 24 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 25 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 25 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboard members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Going according to the list

Just nominated Teleport, Pot Love 2 and Gone good luck guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.G. McKenney

sheritybemy said:


> Going according to the list
> 
> Just nominated Teleport, Pot Love 2 and Gone good luck guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. Good luck!


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I heard today. Dinner and a Movie was selected. Thanks to all here who nominated it.


Congrats! I nominated it! Looking forward to reading my copy!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JoAnn Franklin said:


> KS accepted a lot of books today! Congrats to The Killdeer Connection and Dinner and a Movie.
> 
> -JoAnn


Yes, more good news! Congratulations to D. L. and Tom.


----------



## Louise Cole

Great news about Dinner and Killdeer. Fantastic. Good luck to all still Scouting. I drop in every couple of days and update my nominations.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Nomimated - Teleport - Pot Love - and Impulse Spy

 Good luck everyone~!


----------



## RWhite7699

Anthelid said:


> My book Whom the Wanted Wickeds Rake was rejected. Really fast too. That's sad. Thanks for the support everyone.


So sorry, Anthelid. But don't give up. Self-publish this one and jump right in there to work on the next one. Good luck!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Nominated top three--good luck to everyone! Yes we can!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michael Sussman said:


> Nominated top three--good luck to everyone! Yes we can!!


Same here, got the top three! Thanks everyone and good luck!


----------



## Michael Sussman

I've never used Twitter to promote before. Could anyone please enlighten me as to how to attach a book cover to a post so that it doesn't get cropped? Thank you!


----------



## Knox

Pauline Creeden said:


> Nomimated - Teleport - Pot Love - and Impulse Spy
> 
> Good luck everyone~!


Appreciate it!

Congrats to Kildeer and Dinner & a Movie authors! So exciting!


----------



## C L Salaski

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I do. Exactly 458. No, just kidding. What happens is that the top twenty (books with the most nominations) books in any given hour end up in the H&T list, which changes hourly. I have been on the list all day with only 30ish page views, and had zero hours all day with well over one hundred. It depends on how all the books are doing.


Thanks again! I just nominated "Teatime of the Living Dead". Hope that gets you into H & T.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Michael Sussman said:


> I've never used Twitter to promote before. Could anyone please enlighten me as to how to attach a book cover to a post so that it doesn't get cropped? Thank you!


Twitter has auto sizing. If people click the image it will show the original one, but in twitter's feed it will crop automatically. You could turn it into a banner image showcasing the cover or artwork plus title (google twitter feed image sizing or something similar to see their preferred sizes) or you can do something like share an amazon page directly (the benefit of this is that it will link the image to amazon instead of just opening the image up).

In general, though, you sort of have to accept that it will crop. Maybe go to twitter's publishing studio and play with that. You can make twitter cards which are a much better way to showcase content.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks, Lincoln. Guess I'll stick to a banner.


----------



## Jill James

Congrats to the ones who just got picked.   and hugs to the ones who got rejected.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks again! I just nominated "Teatime of the Living Dead". Hope that gets you into H & T.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> I've never used Twitter to promote before. Could anyone please enlighten me as to how to attach a book cover to a post so that it doesn't get cropped? Thank you!


The best size pic for a Twitter post is 506 x 253 pixels. Cover images are too tall, so they get cropped to that size. The best thing you can do is make a pic (with Paint, or Paintshop Pro, or an online image making program) that is those dimensions. You can put the cover on it, for example, and write some text next to it. Or you can use a completely different graphic. If you want to see some of my examples, just hunt me up on twitter where my handle is @J_Q_Johnson. I've got examples of both, I think for my Teatime tweets.


----------



## sylvia_a

So many people from this thread have nominated Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef I'm overwhelmed. Thank you, thank you!

Last couple of days have been amazing. Three of the books I've nominated have been accepted. Dinner and a Movie, The Killdeer Connection and Step Sisters. That's just amazing.

Congratulation everyone. Good effort!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks, Julianne. Yes, that's what I've settled on--a banner. The cover shows up great on Facebook.


----------



## Louise Cole

@Julianne - nominated, tweeted and I told KS I thought it looked a really fun read. Good luck x


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

D. L. Barnhart said:


> I heard today. Dinner and a Movie was selected. Thanks to all here who nominated it.


Congratulations! I'm looking forward to my free copy.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Congratulations! I'm looking forward to my free copy.


Congratulations to Tom Swyers! I'm looking forward to reading The Killdeer. Excited for all the great summer reading I have lined up thanks to this crew.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Louise Cole said:


> @Julianne - nominated, tweeted and I told KS I thought it looked a really fun read. Good luck x


Thanks Louise! Many hugs!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Congratulations to Tom Swyers! I'm looking forward to reading The Killdeer. Excited for all the great summer reading I have lined up thanks to this crew.


I love the Scout program as an author, but the reader in me loves all the free and awesome books! In the short time I've been Scouting, I've gotten 23 free books! Now, I'm still waiting on a herd to get published, but it's nice that they don't come all at once.


----------



## C L Salaski

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I do. Exactly 458. No, just kidding. What happens is that the top twenty (books with the most nominations) books in any given hour end up in the H&T list, which changes hourly. I have been on the list all day with only 30ish page views, and had zero hours all day with well over one hundred. It depends on how all the books are doing.


Thanks again! I just nominated "Teatime of the Living Dead". Hope that gets you into H & T.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks again! I just nominated "Teatime of the Living Dead". Hope that gets you into H & T.


Thank you so much, and I was happy to help!


----------



## KJD1957

I've nominated:

Teleport by Kevin Berry, and 
Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby

Good luck guys.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Congrats to those that recently got selected! Awesomesauce! 

I've also just nominated the top three on Steve's list. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Mike Farlow

Had two openings so nominated

1 day left Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
2 days left Gone by Jason Tanamor

Good Luck!


----------



## nedh

Here is my recent addition to the mix. A bit offbeat to say the least.
Ned

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M0W3ZX4G33BA


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I had the day off yesterday but I am back to work today. Tomorrow is Good Friday, so I am off that day, but I work Saturday. Then I have Easter Sunday off, but I work a shift on Monday.

I don't have a career, so much as a case of hiccups.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Teleport by Kevin Berry
LAST DAY LEFT!  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
1 day left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
2 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
3 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
3 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
7 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
7 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
9 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
10 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
11 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
14 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
14 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
14 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
15 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
16 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
18 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
18 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
21 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
22 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
22 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
23 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
24 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
24 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
28 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
28 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Anthelid

Hi everyone I will soon be publishing another book, a short story called the Tale of the Universal Holos on Amazon and KNDP. I will make it free at first for those who want to check it out.  I would also be happy to do reviews of other people's books both selected and not as long as its free( I'm short on money and need it for health concerns) Thanks.


----------



## Anthelid

Oh I nominated Pot Love 2. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Just nominated Teatime Of The Living Dead, hope it gets selected.

Also, as an absolute newcomer, in the middle of my Tropic Heat campaign, 14 days left, wondering what kind of results I might expect from "Scout Boost" -- anybody tried it??

Here's my Tropic heat link if you're curious:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. I had the day off yesterday but I am back to work today. Tomorrow is Good Friday, so I am off that day, but I work Saturday. Then I have Easter Sunday off, but I work a shift on Monday.
> 
> I don't have a career, so much as a case of hiccups.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Teleport by Kevin Berry
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Pot Love 2: The Sinking Chef by Sylvia Ashby
> 1 day left  Gone by Jason Tanamor
> 2 days left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 3 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 3 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 3 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 7 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 7 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 9 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 10 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 11 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 14 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 14 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 14 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 15 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 16 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 18 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 18 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 21 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 22 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 22 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 23 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 24 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 24 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 28 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 28 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thank you for all the effort you out into this!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

I ran across, Scout Boost here at KB but only three posts... anyone know about this?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> Just nominated Teatime Of The Living Dead, hope it gets selected.
> 
> Also, as an absolute newcomer, in the middle of my Tropic Heat campaign, 14 days left, wondering what kind of results I might expect from "Scout Boost" -- anybody tried it??
> 
> Here's my Tropic heat link if you're curious:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


Thanks!
Your book looks like my cup of tea, so I saved it for later.
There's some great info on this thread, I recommend going back a bit and reading through. And if Steve Vernon puts your book on the list here, it will get a nice bump in nominations the last few days of your campaign. We nominate campaigns about to end so we can help everybody.


----------



## Rwf999

Hi, JQJ,
Thanks so much for the information, will do exactly that...extremely interesting reading here!
Bob


----------



## Fatman Butter

If nothing else, Kindle Scout will supply me with free books for life!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Only authors can relate:  I spent over two hours, almost upside down in the dentist's chair today...two root canals. The "upside" of being almost upside down for almost an eternity: I had time to go deep inside my head and think about the sequel for Hidden in the Dark. Some pretty original ideas floated in through the novocaine numbness, the drilling and the probing. There's something positive to be said for time off in a comfortable chair with nothing to do but wait. #myglamorouslife


----------



## KJD1957

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Only authors can relate: I spent over two hours, almost upside down in the dentist's chair today...two root canals. The "upside" of being almost upside down for almost an eternity: I had time to go deep inside my head and think about the sequel for Hidden in the Dark. Some pretty original ideas floated in through the novocaine numbness, the drilling and the probing. There's something positive to be said for time off in a comfortable chair with nothing to do but wait. #myglamorouslife


Ouch. I have two trips booked to the dentist. Not looking forward to it, but ... should have brushed my teeth more thotoughly as a child!


----------



## sheritybemy

Fatman Butter said:


> If nothing else, Kindle Scout will supply me with free books for life!


I just started with the noms, so far no books yet though. I sometimes wonder what kindle scout will do when millions start trekking to the site to nominate and they end up giving away millions of free books before it's even out lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheritybemy

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> Just nominated Teatime Of The Living Dead, hope it gets selected.
> 
> Also, as an absolute newcomer, in the middle of my Tropic Heat campaign, 14 days left, wondering what kind of results I might expect from "Scout Boost" -- anybody tried it??
> 
> Here's my Tropic heat link if you're curious:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


I haven't heard of it though I saw something about author shout somewhere in this thread, I checked it out its only ten dollars couldn't do it because you can only pay through PayPal but someone on the thread said they helped them get on hot & trending. I have yet to trend and I'm trying to be cool about it instead concentrating on my next book which is more in vein of what I've observed kindle seems to go for. People do get selected without trending sometimes, I'll hold on to that lol. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Congrats to the latest selections, and sorry to hear about folks who weren't picked.  I'm in the limbo phase right now, and it's a *tough* wait.  Tons better, of course, than with most traditional publishers...but I thought it would be easier the 2nd time through.  It's not!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Norman Prentiss said:


> Congrats to the latest selections, and sorry to hear about folks who weren't picked. I'm in the limbo phase right now, and it's a *tough* wait. Tons better, of course, than with most traditional publishers...but I thought it would be easier the 2nd time through. It's not!


Lol, I'm on my third round, and it still isn't easier!


----------



## amdonehere

Have one spot open. Nominated Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson. Good luck Julianne.


----------



## RWhite7699

I added Teatime of the Living Dead and Undertow of Loyalty to my noms. Good luck Julianne And Mitch!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Michael Cirillo

Hi Everyone,

Just saw my book Fair. Right. Just. on the Kboards list. Although I'm quite new on here, many thanks for including it.

Here is the direct link for anyone interested:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X0ZUSHUVWXSF

Regards again to all who read and write on here.

Michael Cirillo


----------



## KJD1957

I just nominated 
Gone by Jason Tanamor
Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson

Good luck guys, pushing out good thoughts for you!


----------



## JasonTanamor

Last day to nominate GONE on Kindle Scout. RIYL GONE GIRL and GIRL ON THE TRAIN.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GTLRXND1SU5Z

A man wakes up from a failed suicide attempt to learn that his wife is missing without a trace.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Good Friday. I've got the day off and I hope to get a bit of writing done today. Also some yard work.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Gone by Jason Tanamor
1 day left  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
2 days left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
2 days left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
2 days left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
6 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
6 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
8 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
9 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
10 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
13 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
13 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
13 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
14 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
15 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
17 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
17 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
20 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
21 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
21 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
22 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
23 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
23 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
27 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
27 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## sylvia_a

That's all folks!
The wait is over!
Now the real wait begins 

Here are the statistics:
Total page views 1,3K
Total H&T hours 233

A little about my campaign. Earlier on I decided not to pay for traffic at all, so here is what I did instead:
-- Asked blogger-friends to blog about me. Two people did. One of them, a popular review site, got me about 300 clicks.
-- Asked authors in a Facebook group I belong to for retweets. 30 people responded. No clicks.
-- Posted on Instagram twice. No clicks.
-- On Facebook (both my author page and my personal page) wrote weekly reports about the campaign. Got lots of traffic from my personal page and none from my author page (sad )
-- Found open readers' groups on Google+ and posted about my campaign. Some clicks. Not a lot.
-- Read pretty much the entire Kboard thread reg. Kindle Scout. Loved the info and the people. Learned a lot. Nominated a ton of books. In the last four days got lots of traffic from here. Thank you! 💗

What would I do differently next time around? 
Not much. 
I'd NOT have my site under construction for the entire campaign. I think I could've gotten a lot of traffic from there, but... there you go. Bad timing.
Would use Facebook, Google +, bloggers and personal connections. 
Would NOT use Twiter and Instagram because they're useless for this sort of thing.

I really enjoyed the last 30 days. 
I did not stress out. For me getting into Kindle Scout would be a different experience. I'd love it, but I wouldn't stop writing, or blogging, or marketing if I don't get selected.

I would probably continue nominating books on Kindle Scout. It made me really happy when a book I've selected got chosen by the program.
And I'll get those books for FREE. What's not to like? 

Good luck to everyone here!
I hope all of your books get selected! (so I can get them for FREE muahahaha)

Seriously, tho: keep writing. 
That's the main thing. 💗


----------



## Kay7979

I got the top three. Good luck. 

Sylvia, you have a great attitude. Ultimately, if the editors want your book, they'll select it. All the marketing efforts are useful for your potential readership but don't have much impact on the selection process. I'm glad you found the program a positive experience. Most of us feel we learned a lot and made some wonderful  friends through Kindle Scout.


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
One spot opened, just Nominated Undertow of Loyalty, intriguing hook & idea...

On marketing, Headtalker campaign ended yesterday at noon, 26 supporters=thousands of links, post went out but only received a few (maybe 20?!) page views, just FYI, no further Hot & Trending (62 hours so far), maybe I've worn out my welcome.

Still on the fence about the $94 to try Scout Boost, mentioned in that great guideline book by Lincoln Cole but he hadn't tried it yet, Scout Boost claims worthwhile but no other information out there, going to chat with BooksButterfly about a campaign, will let you know...

If anybody KNOWS about any of this, let me know....thanks.

I've got 13 days left on Tropic Heat: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Kay7979 said:


> I got the top three. Good luck.
> 
> Sylvia, you have a great attitude. Ultimately, if the editors want your book, they'll select it. All the marketing efforts are useful for your potential readership but don't have much impact on the selection process. I'm glad you found the program a positive experience. Most of us feel we learned a lot and made some wonderful friends through Kindle Scout.


Spot on!
I, however, did okay on Instagram, but I write YA and have followers from that age group, a lot of teenagers and twenty-somethings. They, in turn, posted in their group chats for me, so it kind of went on and on there. Not always Instagram directly. Facebook and K Scout Experiences were my main sources for clicks.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> One spot opened, just Nominated Undertow of Loyalty, intriguing hook & idea...
> 
> On marketing, Headtalker campaign ended yesterday at noon, 26 supporters=thousands of links, post went out but only received a few (maybe 20?!) page views, just FYI, no further Hot & Trending (62 hours so far), maybe I've worn out my welcome.
> 
> Still on the fence about the $94 to try Scout Boost, mentioned in that great guideline book by Lincoln Cole but he hadn't tried it yet, Scout Boost claims worthwhile but no other information out there, going to chat with BooksButterfly about a campaign, will let you know...
> 
> If anybody KNOWS about any of this, let me know....thanks.
> 
> I've got 13 days left on Tropic Heat: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


Scout Boost got good results for me (a considerable spike in views and hot and trending). As Kay points out, the stats don't really affect selection that much, but they can help with the eventual book launch, whether through Kindle Press or self publishing. If you have the budget for it, it might be worth a try.

Sylvia's list is excellent. I'd echo her remarks about Twitter--most people don't seem to have much luck using it for Scout campaigns. To her suggestions I would add that I didn't have much luck with Fiverr. One of the gigs did produce nice artwork I was able to use for promotional purposes. None of them produced significant Scout traffic.


----------



## lincolnjcole

sylvia_a said:


> That's all folks!
> The wait is over!
> Now the real wait begins
> 
> Here are the statistics:
> Total page views 1,3K
> Total H&T hours 233
> 
> A little about my campaign. Earlier on I decided not to pay for traffic at all, so here is what I did instead:
> -- Asked blogger-friends to blog about me. Two people did. One of them, a popular review site, got me about 300 clicks.
> -- Asked authors in a Facebook group I belong to for retweets. 30 people responded. No clicks.
> -- Posted on Instagram twice. No clicks.
> -- On Facebook (both my author page and my personal page) wrote weekly reports about the campaign. Got lots of traffic from my personal page and none from my author page (sad )
> -- Found open readers' groups on Google+ and posted about my campaign. Some clicks. Not a lot.
> -- Read pretty much the entire Kboard thread reg. Kindle Scout. Loved the info and the people. Learned a lot. Nominated a ton of books. In the last four days got lots of traffic from here. Thank you! &#128151;
> 
> What would I do differently next time around?
> Not much.
> I'd NOT have my site under construction for the entire campaign. I think I could've gotten a lot of traffic from there, but... there you go. Bad timing.
> Would use Facebook, Google +, bloggers and personal connections.
> Would NOT use Twiter and Instagram because they're useless for this sort of thing.
> 
> I really enjoyed the last 30 days.
> I did not stress out. For me getting into Kindle Scout would be a different experience. I'd love it, but I wouldn't stop writing, or blogging, or marketing if I don't get selected.
> 
> I would probably continue nominating books on Kindle Scout. It made me really happy when a book I've selected got chosen by the program.
> And I'll get those books for FREE. What's not to like?
> 
> Good luck to everyone here!
> I hope all of your books get selected! (so I can get them for FREE muahahaha)
> 
> Seriously, tho: keep writing.
> That's the main thing. &#128151;


Awesome stuff! Hope you get some good news in the next couple of days! Good luck!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Had a few slots open up, and they're filled with the top three from Steve's list.

I'm about 9 days until the end of my campaign, and my "experiment" is not what I'd expected. 

On my first campaign, I ran a number of HeadTalker campaigns, and blitzed the heck out of Facebook, Twitter, personal emails and newsletter subscribers, practically begging for nominations. This was a year ago and my outreach was not that big. In the end, I finished with just 924 page views and 234 hours H&T. The book was not selected but has done great self-published. At the time, I felt it was like trying to win a popularity contest where there was no real winner. In the end, I think the Scout team will select books that have a good audience, despite the results of the campaign. I've seen some with fewer page views and H&T hours get picked up, while some with FAR more impressive stats get passed up.

So, for this campaign, I decided early on that I would let the book sell itself. Sure, I'd like to see higher stats, but simply for my ego more than anything else. As of today, I have 227 page views and no H&T hours. I announced it once on my Facebook that it was live, and that is it. 62% of the page views have come from Kindle Scout.

Now, with just 9 days left, I am going to send out a series of newsletters, to my much larger subscriber base. Last year, I had just above 400 on my list, and today, I'm sitting at nearly 2,000. I'm going to segment those subscribers and send out three newsletters, separated by a few days each. I'm not going to do any HeadTalkers or Thunderclaps, nor spend any money on Kindle Boosts. I'd much rather save that dollar for promotion of the book launch, regardless of getting selected or not.

Anyway, Just thought I'd share my minimalist approach this time around. Time will tell if it was a mistake or not. And in the end, I'm fine either way. I've been developing a launch strategy that should do well for the trilogy, regardless of getting selected or not.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> Had a few slots open up, and they're filled with the top three from Steve's list.
> 
> I'm about 9 days until the end of my campaign, and my "experiment" is not what I'd expected.
> 
> On my first campaign, I ran a number of HeadTalker campaigns, and blitzed the heck out of Facebook, Twitter, personal emails and newsletter subscribers, practically begging for nominations. This was a year ago and my outreach was not that big. In the end, I finished with just 924 page views and 234 hours H&T. The book was not selected but has done great self-published. At the time, I felt it was like trying to win a popularity contest where there was no real winner. In the end, I think the Scout team will select books that have a good audience, despite the results of the campaign. I've seen some with fewer page views and H&T hours get picked up, while some with FAR more impressive stats get passed up.
> 
> So, for this campaign, I decided early on that I would let the book sell itself. Sure, I'd like to see higher stats, but simply for my ego more than anything else. As of today, I have 227 page views and no H&T hours. I announced it once on my Facebook that it was live, and that is it. 62% of the page views have come from Kindle Scout.
> 
> Now, with just 9 days left, I am going to send out a series of newsletters, to my much larger subscriber base. Last year, I had just above 400 on my list, and today, I'm sitting at nearly 2,000. I'm going to segment those subscribers and send out three newsletters, separated by a few days each. I'm not going to do any HeadTalkers or Thunderclaps, nor spend any money on Kindle Boosts. I'd much rather save that dollar for promotion of the book launch, regardless of getting selected or not.
> 
> Anyway, Just thought I'd share my minimalist approach this time around. Time will tell if it was a mistake or not. And in the end, I'm fine either way. I've been developing a launch strategy that should do well for the trilogy, regardless of getting selected or not.


Cool information. I did a minimalist book not long after my first book was selected on kindle scout and got only a handful of votes and nominations. Didn't get picked, but I didn't expect it to either. Sometimes it's just fun to let it sit on its own, though, and see how people honestly respond.

Got the top three books nominated!


----------



## Rwf999

Bill Hiatt said:


> Scout Boost got good results for me (a considerable spike in views and hot and trending). As Kay points out, the stats don't really affect selection that much, but they can help with the eventual book launch, whether through Kindle Press or self publishing. If you have the budget for it, it might be worth a try.
> 
> Sylvia's list is excellent. I'd echo her remarks about Twitter--most people don't seem to have much luck using it for Scout campaigns. To her suggestions I would add that I didn't have much luck with Fiverr. One of the gigs did produce nice artwork I was able to use for promotional purposes. None of them produced significant Scout traffic.


Bill, Thanks so much for that feedback, been following you since I got on here (3 weeks?), went back a ways, too...very helpful...will give Scout Boost a chance, report back...


----------



## sylvia_a

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Spot on!
> I, however, did okay on Instagram, but I write YA and have followers from that age group, a lot of teenagers and twenty-somethings. They, in turn, posted in their group chats for me, so it kind of went on and on there. Not always Instagram directly. Facebook and K Scout Experiences were my main sources for clicks.


That's very interesting info reg. Instagram. Didn't think Instagram was good for anyone. Happy to be proven wrong


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Gone by Jason Tanamor
Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies

Good luck guys!!! nominated!!


----------



## amdonehere

sylvia_a said:


> That's all folks!
> The wait is over!
> Now the real wait begins
> 
> Here are the statistics:
> Total page views 1,3K
> Total H&T hours 233
> 
> A little about my campaign. Earlier on I decided not to pay for traffic at all, so here is what I did instead:
> -- Asked blogger-friends to blog about me. Two people did. One of them, a popular review site, got me about 300 clicks.
> -- Asked authors in a Facebook group I belong to for retweets. 30 people responded. No clicks.
> -- Posted on Instagram twice. No clicks.
> -- On Facebook (both my author page and my personal page) wrote weekly reports about the campaign. Got lots of traffic from my personal page and none from my author page (sad )
> -- Found open readers' groups on Google+ and posted about my campaign. Some clicks. Not a lot.
> -- Read pretty much the entire Kboard thread reg. Kindle Scout. Loved the info and the people. Learned a lot. Nominated a ton of books. In the last four days got lots of traffic from here. Thank you! &#128151;
> 
> What would I do differently next time around?
> Not much.
> I'd NOT have my site under construction for the entire campaign. I think I could've gotten a lot of traffic from there, but... there you go. Bad timing.
> Would use Facebook, Google +, bloggers and personal connections.
> Would NOT use Twiter and Instagram because they're useless for this sort of thing.
> 
> I really enjoyed the last 30 days.
> I did not stress out. For me getting into Kindle Scout would be a different experience. I'd love it, but I wouldn't stop writing, or blogging, or marketing if I don't get selected.
> 
> I would probably continue nominating books on Kindle Scout. It made me really happy when a book I've selected got chosen by the program.
> And I'll get those books for FREE. What's not to like?
> 
> Good luck to everyone here!
> I hope all of your books get selected! (so I can get them for FREE muahahaha)
> 
> Seriously, tho: keep writing.
> That's the main thing. &#128151;


Sylvia, thanks for the awesome info! Can I ask, when you said 1,3k views, is that 1300 views or 13,000 views?


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, KS Gang,

As I'm more than halfway through my campaign for Tropic Heat, figured I needed many more page views and Hot & Bothered hours to at least get noticed (but I also believe it may not matter in the final selection that much; we'll see), I just signed on with Author Shout for the Kindle Scout promotion and also took the 7-Day promotion on BooksButterfly, will let you know how those both do...

Will be checking out Scout Boost next, unless the above sets off fire alarms on KS.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## Michael Sussman

Nominated the top three--good luck, folks!

Is Scout Boost the same as Book Boost?


----------



## Rwf999

Michael Sussman said:


> Nominated the top three--good luck, folks!
> 
> Is Scout Boost the same as Book Boost?


Hey, Michael -- Scout Boost is different, strictly for Kindle Scout program, checked out Book Boost; it's a boost for indi books on Twitter, might be worth a shout there, too.

Learned about Scout Boost in Lincoln Cole's guidebook, thinking that it might be worth a shot if my page views/etc. don't pick up closer to the end.


----------



## Jill James

Had an opening, so nominated  Gone by Jason Tanamor


----------



## Mike Farlow

Just nominated the top three

LAST DAY LEFT! Gone by Jason Tanamor
1 day left Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
2 days left Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies


Good Luck!


----------



## Michael Sussman

There are quite a few folks making a tidy sum off of KS authors. I found HugeOrange to be a total waste of money. The only effective service I've come across is also the cheapest: Author Shout.


----------



## Knox

Michael Sussman said:


> There are quite a few folks making a tidy sum off of KS authors. I found HugeOrange to be a total waste of money. The only effective service I've come across is also the cheapest: Author Shout.


Couldn't agree more. We tried two things besides Authorshout. First Huge Orange- asked them to cancel after one day as it was a scammy, error-filled mess. They quickly refunded. So then tried FlipLoud- and began trying to get them to end it as soon as it started, as it was promoting sales of the book. They never responded to any daily website messages, facebook messages, or twitter replies. Charged a fortune for the mess- and we got like 5 clicks over the 5 days they wouldn't end it. Disputing the charge on Paypal. Heads up everybody!

But Authorshout is fully worth the money. We'll be much more cautious about the promoters from now on.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Lol, I'm on my third round, and it still isn't easier!


Yes, multiple rounds, and they're all different! I think that's part of what makes it tough. We're writers, and used to looking for signs/symbolism. I've been thinking about what things might mean (H&T, page views, internal/external split), comparing to my campaign last year, and other folks' campaigns. Last year, I heard good news on a Friday... so this will be a Freaky Friday of anxiety for me today!

--Norman


----------



## JFahey

Hey all!
It's been a bit, but I'm back.
I have Gone by Jason Tanamor
and Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson

Since there are three coming down next, I will pick them all up once slots are open.
Good luck!!


----------



## sylvia_a

AlexaKang said:


> Sylvia, thanks for the awesome info! Can I ask, when you said 1,3k views, is that 1300 views or 13,000 views?


1339 views precisely.


----------



## sylvia_a

Paul Kohler said:


> Had a few slots open up, and they're filled with the top three from Steve's list.
> 
> I'm about 9 days until the end of my campaign, and my "experiment" is not what I'd expected.
> 
> On my first campaign, I ran a number of HeadTalker campaigns, and blitzed the heck out of Facebook, Twitter, personal emails and newsletter subscribers, practically begging for nominations. This was a year ago and my outreach was not that big. In the end, I finished with just 924 page views and 234 hours H&T. The book was not selected but has done great self-published. At the time, I felt it was like trying to win a popularity contest where there was no real winner. In the end, I think the Scout team will select books that have a good audience, despite the results of the campaign. I've seen some with fewer page views and H&T hours get picked up, while some with FAR more impressive stats get passed up.
> 
> So, for this campaign, I decided early on that I would let the book sell itself. Sure, I'd like to see higher stats, but simply for my ego more than anything else. As of today, I have 227 page views and no H&T hours. I announced it once on my Facebook that it was live, and that is it. 62% of the page views have come from Kindle Scout.
> 
> Now, with just 9 days left, I am going to send out a series of newsletters, to my much larger subscriber base. Last year, I had just above 400 on my list, and today, I'm sitting at nearly 2,000. I'm going to segment those subscribers and send out three newsletters, separated by a few days each. I'm not going to do any HeadTalkers or Thunderclaps, nor spend any money on Kindle Boosts. I'd much rather save that dollar for promotion of the book launch, regardless of getting selected or not.
> 
> Anyway, Just thought I'd share my minimalist approach this time around. Time will tell if it was a mistake or not. And in the end, I'm fine either way. I've been developing a launch strategy that should do well for the trilogy, regardless of getting selected or not.


Minimalist approach to Kindle Scout. I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Norman Prentiss said:


> Yes, multiple rounds, and they're all different! I think that's part of what makes it tough. We're writers, and used to looking for signs/symbolism. I've been thinking about what things might mean (H&T, page views, internal/external split), comparing to my campaign last year, and other folks' campaigns. Last year, I heard good news on a Friday... so this will be a Freaky Friday of anxiety for me today!
> 
> --Norman


Mighty Zon must be having a good laugh at all of us trying to figure KS out!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> There are quite a few folks making a tidy sum off of KS authors. I found HugeOrange to be a total waste of money. The only effective service I've come across is also the cheapest: Author Shout.


I like Author Shout as well. It's given me more clicks than anywhere but Facebook. And 10 bucks! How can you say no? I don't have the budget for much more than that, and honestly, if I did I would spend it on advertising my books that are already published instead of a campaign.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I like Author Shout as well. It's given me more clicks than anywhere but Facebook. And 10 bucks! How can you say no? I don't have the budget for much more than that, and honestly, if I did I would spend it on advertising my books that are already published instead of a campaign.


I agree. I started my campaign with Author Shout during the last week of this contest, and they were nice enough to say they would promote the book even if I didn't win because I didn't get the full thirty days of benefit for my ten bucks. 
--JoAnn


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Norman Prentiss said:


> Yes, multiple rounds, and they're all different! I think that's part of what makes it tough. We're writers, and used to looking for signs/symbolism. I've been thinking about what things might mean (H&T, page views, internal/external split), comparing to my campaign last year, and other folks' campaigns. Last year, I heard good news on a Friday... so this will be a Freaky Friday of anxiety for me today!
> 
> --Norman


This is the 8th day of review for The Raindrop Institute. I understand completely about Friday anxiety. And I had started to feel better about the book's chances, then one of my nominations was not accepted despite 12 days in review. Fingers crossed for you!
--JoAnn


----------



## Steve Vernon

Rwf999 said:


> Still on the fence about the $94 to try Scout Boost, mentioned in that great guideline book by Lincoln Cole but he hadn't tried it yet, Scout Boost claims worthwhile but no other information out there, going to chat with BooksButterfly about a campaign, will let you know...


In my opinion ninety-four bucks is a lot to throw at a campaign. I'd save that for promotion.

Look at this way. If your book is good enough, KS will grab it. You shouldn't totally ignore the campaigning and the Hot & Trending statistics, but neither should you throw away money on trying to goose up your numbers. Five or ten bucks, sure - why not? But if I had ninety-four bucks I'd hang onto it for a good promotion - like Robin Reads or Book Barbarian or the almighty Book Bub.

That way, even if Kindle Press DOESN'T grab your book, you still have that ninety-four bucks to drum up some honest-to-god sales.

That's my two bits, anyway.


----------



## ritastradling

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I like Author Shout as well. It's given me more clicks than anywhere but Facebook. And 10 bucks! How can you say no? I don't have the budget for much more than that, and honestly, if I did I would spend it on advertising my books that are already published instead of a campaign.


Just grabbed yours, Julianne  good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:


Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies

Already had Gone by Jason Tanamor in my third slot.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> In my opinion ninety-four bucks is a lot to throw at a campaign. I'd save that for promotion.
> 
> Look at this way. If your book is good enough, KS will grab it. You shouldn't totally ignore the campaigning and the Hot & Trending statistics, but neither should you throw away money on trying to goose up your numbers. Five or ten bucks, sure - why not? But if I had ninety-four bucks I'd hang onto it for a good promotion - like Robin Reads or Book Barbarian or the almighty Book Bub.
> 
> That way, even if Kindle Press DOESN'T grab your book, you still have that ninety-four bucks to drum up some honest-to-god sales.
> 
> That's my two bits, anyway.


Agreed. After all, H&T is not any indication at all of being selected. Even if one is planing on self publishing, and trying to build those first readers, I think budget is better spent after the release. After all, most Scouters are looking for free books. Only a percentage of them will buy if it's not selected. When I have more money to spend, I'll spend it on things like new releases, where the ads go to people looking to buy for the most part. And some day, some day, I'm going to have enough reviews to try for a Bookbub. That's my main goal right now.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

I have been looking for this author shout for a while... I can't seem to find it


----------



## Knox

Rae B. Lake said:


> I have been looking for this author shout for a while... I can't seem to find it


Lol. www.authorshout.com


----------



## KJD1957

Knox said:


> Authorshout is fully worth the money. We'll be much more cautious about the promoters from now on.


I concur! Watch out there are scammers about!


----------



## KJD1957

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Mighty Zon must be having a good laugh at all of us trying to figure KS out!


Agreed, Dan.
It's a pure mystery!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Knox said:


> Lol. www.authorshout.com


I see it now! first glance it didn't look legit.

but I am all signed up! Thanks!


----------



## KJD1957

JulianneQJohnson said:


> And some day, some day, I'm going to have enough reviews to try for a Bookbub. That's my main goal right now.


A good plan, Julianne. 
Bookbub is streets ahead of the competition for sales. Although expensive, there's a huge RoI. My adventure thriller, On Lucky Shores made twice the promo fee in royalties, and the hike in page reads added sugar on top of the cherry on top of the icing! Yum. I like those cakes!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

sylvia_a said:


> That's very interesting info reg. Instagram. Didn't think Instagram was good for anyone. Happy to be proven wrong


Nominated "Gone." Good luck. Have had "Tea Time" in the noms for a while now. Good luck too!

re: Instagram, I notice that people do respond a little there. Twitter seems to be pretty ineffective for promotion, but people on Instagram respond to covers and even little ads.

I put this up recently and people seemed curious... (sorry if it's huge). The problem with instagram is you can only link to something in your bio so it's too many steps. But people do engage.


----------



## sheritybemy

Paul Kohler said:


> Had a few slots open up, and they're filled with the top three from Steve's list.
> 
> I'm about 9 days until the end of my campaign, and my "experiment" is not what I'd expected.
> 
> On my first campaign, I ran a number of HeadTalker campaigns, and blitzed the heck out of Facebook, Twitter, personal emails and newsletter subscribers, practically begging for nominations. This was a year ago and my outreach was not that big. In the end, I finished with just 924 page views and 234 hours H&T. The book was not selected but has done great self-published. At the time, I felt it was like trying to win a popularity contest where there was no real winner. In the end, I think the Scout team will select books that have a good audience, despite the results of the campaign. I've seen some with fewer page views and H&T hours get picked up, while some with FAR more impressive stats get passed up.
> 
> So, for this campaign, I decided early on that I would let the book sell itself. Sure, I'd like to see higher stats, but simply for my ego more than anything else. As of today, I have 227 page views and no H&T hours. I announced it once on my Facebook that it was live, and that is it. 62% of the page views have come from Kindle Scout.
> 
> Now, with just 9 days left, I am going to send out a series of newsletters, to my much larger subscriber base. Last year, I had just above 400 on my list, and today, I'm sitting at nearly 2,000. I'm going to segment those subscribers and send out three newsletters, separated by a few days each. I'm not going to do any HeadTalkers or Thunderclaps, nor spend any money on Kindle Boosts. I'd much rather save that dollar for promotion of the book launch, regardless of getting selected or not.
> 
> Anyway, Just thought I'd share my minimalist approach this time around. Time will tell if it was a mistake or not. And in the end, I'm fine either way. I've been developing a launch strategy that should do well for the trilogy, regardless of getting selected or not.


You should include Goodreads in your campaign. You can promote your kindle scout in some of the groups that allow authors to self promote, I've gotten 64% of page views that way. I'm also using the minimalist approach, let's see how it goes. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

Knox said:


> Couldn't agree more. We tried two things besides Authorshout. First Huge Orange- asked them to cancel after one day as it was a scammy, error-filled mess. They quickly refunded. So then tried FlipLoud- and began trying to get them to end it as soon as it started, as it was promoting sales of the book. They never responded to any daily website messages, facebook messages, or twitter replies. Charged a fortune for the mess- and we got like 5 clicks over the 5 days they wouldn't end it. Disputing the charge on Paypal. Heads up everybody!
> 
> But Authorshout is fully worth the money. We'll be much more cautious about the promoters from now on.


Assuming that KS puts the emphasis on book quality and whether it's in the genre they currently want, aren't all these services a waste? H&T hours can help, but it's not a guarantee. Just my opinions...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Peter Schmotzer said:


> Assuming that KS puts the emphasis on book quality and whether it's in the genre they currently want, aren't all these services a waste? H&T hours can help, but it's not a guarantee. Just my opinions...


That's why I think it's not worth putting too much money into it. My budget for this campaign ended up being around twenty bucks all day. However, I do work on the campaign throughout and do a lot of free promo things. H&T might not get you selected, but it has it's uses. Getting more nominations means getting more advance reviews if it's selected, and more opening sales if you self-publish. Nominations can be very useful, they just won't get you published. Only a sale-able book will do that.


----------



## Rwf999

Steve Vernon said:


> In my opinion ninety-four bucks is a lot to throw at a campaign. I'd save that for promotion.
> 
> Look at this way. If your book is good enough, KS will grab it. You shouldn't totally ignore the campaigning and the Hot & Trending statistics, but neither should you throw away money on trying to goose up your numbers. Five or ten bucks, sure - why not? But if I had ninety-four bucks I'd hang onto it for a good promotion - like Robin Reads or Book Barbarian or the almighty Book Bub.
> 
> That way, even if Kindle Press DOESN'T grab your book, you still have that ninety-four bucks to drum up some honest-to-god sales.
> 
> That's my two bits, anyway.
> 
> 
> Steve, I greatly appreciate your two bits (worth a LOT more than that), plus the list you maintain, which I believe makes this whole site work so much better: you've simplified a very complicated task for the rest of us, figuring out who is where in terms of nomination needs.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Mighty Zon must be having a good laugh at all of us trying to figure KS out!


Very likely. Of course, they're probably having just as much trouble trying to figure *us* out!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JoAnn Franklin said:


> This is the 8th day of review for The Raindrop Institute. I understand completely about Friday anxiety. And I had started to feel better about the book's chances, then one of my nominations was not accepted despite 12 days in review. Fingers crossed for you!
> --JoAnn


Same to you, JoAnn! I feel like it's going to be a long weekend....


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Saturday and I have to go to work this morning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
1 day left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
1 day left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
1 day left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
5 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
5 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
7 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
8 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
9 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
12 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
12 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
12 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
13 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
14 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
16 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
16 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
19 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
20 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
20 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
21 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
22 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
22 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
26 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
26 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Norman Prentiss said:


> Same to you, JoAnn! I feel like it's going to be a long weekend....


Norman, The Raindrop Institute wasn't chosen for publication. The notice came in Friday at 7:55 PM through e-mail. ( You were right, they DO send out notices on Friday.)
Hope you are still viable as are the others who are waiting. 
--JoAnn


----------



## KJD1957

Filled my remaining slot with:
1 day left Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies

Already nominated:
Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson

Good luck, guys.


----------



## KJD1957

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Norman, The Raindrop Institute wasn't chosen for publication. The notice came in Friday at 7:55 PM through e-mail. ( You were right, they DO send out notices on Friday.)
> Hope you are still viable as are the others who are waiting.
> --JoAnn


Commiserations, JoAnn. Good luck with the next stage. :/


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
New open slot, nominated Star Binder, love sci-fy (hung around with Theodore Sturgeon in the 70's, that's how old I am), this one looks like a good read.

Also, did the Author Shout thing, can't believe what you get for $10 -- they must just love writers/writing. They even did two banners, both look GREAT, for the same $10. I've got two other books on Amazon, doing a .99 sale in May, will be using them for that, too.

Thought I was on this message board for Kindle Scout only but too much great stuff here for ALL eBook writers, will be sticking around. Excellent place to hang out.

Counting down on my Scout campaign, only 12 days left. Not sure how I'm doing. We'll see, I guess. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## sheritybemy

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Norman, The Raindrop Institute wasn't chosen for publication. The notice came in Friday at 7:55 PM through e-mail. ( You were right, they DO send out notices on Friday.)
> Hope you are still viable as are the others who are waiting.
> --JoAnn


On to the next book. One of them will be the one and the bestseller that started it all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheritybemy

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Saturday and I have to go to work this morning.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 1 day left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 1 day left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 1 day left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 5 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 5 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 7 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 8 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 9 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 12 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 12 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 12 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 13 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 14 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 16 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 16 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 19 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 20 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 20 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 21 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 22 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 22 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 26 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 26 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Free spot, going according to the list.
Nominated:
Teatime of the living dead

Undertow of loyalty

Star Binder

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> New open slot, nominated Star Binder, love sci-fy (hung around with Theodore Sturgeon in the 70's, that's how old I am), this one looks like a good read.
> 
> Also, did the Author Shout thing, can't believe what you get for $10 -- they must just love writers/writing. They even did two banners, both look GREAT, for the same $10. I've got two other books on Amazon, doing a .99 sale in May, will be using them for that, too.
> 
> Thought I was on this message board for Kindle Scout only but too much great stuff here for ALL eBook writers, will be sticking around. Excellent place to hang out.
> 
> Counting down on my Scout campaign, only 12 days left. Not sure how I'm doing. We'll see, I guess. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


Good Luck, I used Author Shout as well and at this point can only confirm 10 page views from them, though I still hv 22 days to go for The Final Enemy.


----------



## Kay7979

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> New open slot, nominated Star Binder, love sci-fy (hung around with Theodore Sturgeon in the 70's, that's how old I am), this one looks like a good read.
> 
> Also, did the Author Shout thing, can't believe what you get for $10 -- they must just love writers/writing. They even did two banners, both look GREAT, for the same $10. I've got two other books on Amazon, doing a .99 sale in May, will be using them for that, too.
> 
> Thought I was on this message board for Kindle Scout only but too much great stuff here for ALL eBook writers, will be sticking around. Excellent place to hang out.
> 
> Counting down on my Scout campaign, only 12 days left. Not sure how I'm doing. We'll see, I guess. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


We started a Kindle Scout alumni thread a few months ago for that very reason. It's nice to have a support group. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Norman, The Raindrop Institute wasn't chosen for publication. The notice came in Friday at 7:55 PM through e-mail. ( You were right, they DO send out notices on Friday.)
> Hope you are still viable as are the others who are waiting.
> --JoAnn


Sorry to hear it, JoAnn. I hope it does great when you publish it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Peter Schmotzer said:


> Assuming that KS puts the emphasis on book quality and whether it's in the genre they currently want, aren't all these services a waste? H&T hours can help, but it's not a guarantee. Just my opinions...


The reason to do promotions for a Scout campaign is not selection, but the eventual launch.

If the book is accepted, every nominator gets a free copy--which counts as a sale and helps the book launch with a high rank.

If the book is not accepted, the Scout exposure can make for a stronger self publishing launch. I know my Scout reject performed several times better than any new release I've ever had and stayed pretty sticky for five months, even though most of my post-release promotion was in the first month. I will also note that the post-release promos I did with promoters I've worked with before almost invariably produced more sales--sometimes four times as many--as similar promotions have in the past.

I'm not saying throw money away. I am saying investing a little in decent Scout promos that produce results will probably make for a stronger eventual launch.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

sylvia_a said:


> That's very interesting info reg. Instagram. Didn't think Instagram was good for anyone. Happy to be proven wrong


Sylvia, you weren't wrong. I did okay on Instagram, not great. It wasn't so much the votes directly from IG followers, as the way that age group (teenagers mostly) spread the word amongst each other. Most of my votes were Facebook and Kboards - especially at the end, thanks to Steve's Fabulous, Famous List. Best of luck with your Pot O series. It looks great, definitely on my reading list.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Bill Hiatt said:


> The reason to do promotions for a Scout campaign is not selection, but the eventual launch.
> 
> If the book is accepted, every nominator gets a free copy--which counts as a sale and helps the book launch with a high rank.
> 
> If the book is not accepted, the Scout exposure can make for a stronger self publishing launch. I know my Scout reject performed several times better than any new release I've ever had and stayed pretty sticky for five months, even though most of my post-release promotion was in the first month. I will also note that the post-release promos I did with promoters I've worked with before almost invariably produced more sales--sometimes four times as many--as similar promotions have in the past.
> 
> I'm not saying throw money away. I am saying investing a little in decent Scout promos that produce results will probably make for a stronger eventual launch.


Thank you, Bill, for these words of wisdom. KS is a great program for Indie authors, whether we win or lose. The authors who've been posting here for awhile really get that. And, no one's condescending toward the newbies who ask questions (like me and how I really didn't get the whole Headtalker thing). 
I recently mentored a high school student who's writing a novel for her senior project and she did a presentation on how the internet has democratized the world of publishing for authors. Prime example right here.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> The reason to do promotions for a Scout campaign is not selection, but the eventual launch.
> 
> If the book is accepted, every nominator gets a free copy--which counts as a sale and helps the book launch with a high rank.
> 
> If the book is not accepted, the Scout exposure can make for a stronger self publishing launch. I know my Scout reject performed several times better than any new release I've ever had and stayed pretty sticky for five months, even though most of my post-release promotion was in the first month. I will also note that the post-release promos I did with promoters I've worked with before almost invariably produced more sales--sometimes four times as many--as similar promotions have in the past.
> 
> I'm not saying throw money away. I am saying investing a little in decent Scout promos that produce results will probably make for a stronger eventual launch.


Sound advice Bill.


----------



## TT Rankin

Made a last minute nomination for teatime  (great cover btw)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Kay7979 said:


> We started a Kindle Scout alumni thread a few months ago for that very reason. It's nice to have a support group. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Very Cool Kay!
Checking it out as we 'speak' I still have 20 or so days left in my first campaign but the experiences being shared are a valuable learning tool


----------



## Matthew Speak

Paul Kohler said:


> Had a few slots open up, and they're filled with the top three from Steve's list.
> 
> I'm about 9 days until the end of my campaign, and my "experiment" is not what I'd expected.
> 
> On my first campaign, I ran a number of HeadTalker campaigns, and blitzed the heck out of Facebook, Twitter, personal emails and newsletter subscribers, practically begging for nominations. This was a year ago and my outreach was not that big. In the end, I finished with just 924 page views and 234 hours H&T. The book was not selected but has done great self-published. At the time, I felt it was like trying to win a popularity contest where there was no real winner. In the end, I think the Scout team will select books that have a good audience, despite the results of the campaign. I've seen some with fewer page views and H&T hours get picked up, while some with FAR more impressive stats get passed up.
> 
> So, for this campaign, I decided early on that I would let the book sell itself. Sure, I'd like to see higher stats, but simply for my ego more than anything else. As of today, I have 227 page views and no H&T hours. I announced it once on my Facebook that it was live, and that is it. 62% of the page views have come from Kindle Scout.
> 
> Now, with just 9 days left, I am going to send out a series of newsletters, to my much larger subscriber base. Last year, I had just above 400 on my list, and today, I'm sitting at nearly 2,000. I'm going to segment those subscribers and send out three newsletters, separated by a few days each. I'm not going to do any HeadTalkers or Thunderclaps, nor spend any money on Kindle Boosts. I'd much rather save that dollar for promotion of the book launch, regardless of getting selected or not.
> 
> Anyway, Just thought I'd share my minimalist approach this time around. Time will tell if it was a mistake or not. And in the end, I'm fine either way. I've been developing a launch strategy that should do well for the trilogy, regardless of getting selected or not.


Very interesting! Looking forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## ritastradling

Top 3 nominated  good luck and good fortune, everyone!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Filled third slot with Star Binder. Good luck, folks!

I'm halfway through my campaign and trying to relax more. Taking an adult ed. class in abstract painting with acrylics, and that was the best part of my week--completely forgot about KS.

I agree with Bill: I mainly think of money spent on promotion as helping me launch when I self-publish. Unfortunately, aside from Author Shout, there's not much available that's worth the moula.

Even though putting up and handing out flyers is not reported to result in many nominations, I'm enjoying it! We've finally got some nice weather, plus I can interact with people, burn off some anxiety, and get some much-needed exercise!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Norman, The Raindrop Institute wasn't chosen for publication. The notice came in Friday at 7:55 PM through e-mail. ( You were right, they DO send out notices on Friday.)
> Hope you are still viable as are the others who are waiting.
> --JoAnn


Aw darn, sorry to hear this JoAnn...

Wishing you the very best sales for your Raindrop Institute as you move forward. It's a cool concept, with strong writing in your excerpt, so the series should do well with finding its audience.

--Norman


----------



## RWhite7699

I put Star Binder in my third slot. Good luck, Robert.


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Impulse Spy. Love the cover!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Does anyone know how page views generated by Twitter posts show up on our Campaign Stats?


----------



## C L Salaski

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I like Author Shout as well. It's given me more clicks than anywhere but Facebook. And 10 bucks! How can you say no? I don't have the budget for much more than that, and honestly, if I did I would spend it on advertising my books that are already published instead of a campaign.


Hi Julianne,

I'm thinking of trying Author Shout. Can you give me an idea of the kind of response you received? Does it show views are coming from Author Shout in Kindle Scout stats? If so, about how many views did you get?

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## Rwf999

Kay7979 said:


> We started a Kindle Scout alumni thread a few months ago for that very reason. It's nice to have a support group. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Thanks, Kay -- will head right there, check it out...


----------



## Knox

Jill James said:


> Nominated Impulse Spy. Love the cover!


Thanks so much!



Michael Sussman said:


> Does anyone know how page views generated by Twitter posts show up on our Campaign Stats?


Mine have showed up as t.co/ items. I learned by clicking one and it took me to twitter.



C L Salaski said:


> I'm thinking of trying Author Shout. Can you give me an idea of the kind of response you received? Does it show views are coming from Author Shout in Kindle Scout stats? If so, about how many views did you get?


In 25 days I show 44 clicks from authorshout.com. But they also do a lot of tweeting, and I figure those show up separately but aren't easily trackable as far as I can tell.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Kay7979 said:


> We started a Kindle Scout alumni thread a few months ago for that very reason. It's nice to have a support group. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Thanks, Kay. I found it about a week ago and am glad KS alumni populate it. Like the idea of reciprocal reviews, so will stop by.
--JoAnn


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> I'm thinking of trying Author Shout. Can you give me an idea of the kind of response you received? Does it show views are coming from Author Shout in Kindle Scout stats? If so, about how many views did you get?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy I use Author Shout and after a week can only arttribute 10 page views to them (per the KS stats) Good Luck Dan


----------



## Matthew Speak

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Sorry to hear it, JoAnn. I hope it does great when you publish it.


I just nominated "Teatime of the Living Dead"...love the cover! Good luck!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Saturday and I have to go to work this morning.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 1 day left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 1 day left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 1 day left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 5 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 5 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 7 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 8 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 9 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 12 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 12 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 12 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 13 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 14 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 16 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 16 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 19 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 20 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 20 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 21 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 22 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 22 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 26 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 26 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Just nominated the top 3. Good luck to all!


----------



## C L Salaski

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Cindy I use Author Shout and after a week can only arttribute 10 page views to them (per the KS stats) Good Luck Dan


Thanks, Dan. Happy Easter!


----------



## C L Salaski

Knox said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Mine have showed up as t.co/ items. I learned by clicking one and it took me to twitter.
> 
> In 25 days I show 44 clicks from authorshout.com. But they also do a lot of tweeting, and I figure those show up separately but aren't easily trackable as far as I can tell.


Thank you for letting me know. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hey, everybody.  Last day for me.  Soon I will start the waiting game.  My first rodeo I got the "no" in two days.  The second time around that "no" took 10.  I know it seems strange, but I hope I don't find out too soon.  Unless it's unexpected good news, of course.

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes and the nominations.  It's made quite a bump these last two days, and I need all the help I can get!  

TT Rankin and Matthew, thanks for the kind words about my cover.  I don't have a budget for covers, so I'm making my own.  It means a lot to me that you like it! That's my hand and cup on the cover, put through some filters of course.  I am not actually a zombie. 

C L Salaski- Now, keep in mind that my campaign has not gone all that well.  I'll be lucky if I break 1k page views tonight.  I got 68 page views from the Author Shout website directly (not including whatever happens today) And I think a nice chunk of my 135 direct traffic clicks came from their twitter campaign for Teatime, though I can't tell which are from them, and which are from my own efforts.

Michael- I'm guessing all twitter clicks come under "direct traffic" since they are clicking on a link.

Top three nominated, including me!  Fingers crossed for everyone awaiting news.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I'm fairly new to KBoards and KS and learning a lot, and striving to be a good citizen and support this community. 
I just nominated:
LAST DAY LEFT! Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
1 day left Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
1 day left Star Binder by Robert Appleton

If I may use that currency to ask a few questions:
I'm just putting the wraps on a novel that is first in a series. It's currently in the editor's queue. I was going to self-pub through CreateSpace and Kindle as I have with some non-fiction books, under the sole-prop publishing company that I have set up. I already have it set up in CS and KDP as draft projects, along with the ISBNs from Bowker. If I have this right, I shouldn't publish either place if I am to put it on KS. I should hold off on paperback to see if I'm accepted for KS, but then I am free to do that on my own, since KS is Kindle/ebook only?

This novel is a kind of vigilante story, with an ex-cop as the protagonist. Would that by mystery and thriller or general fiction for KS? I don't want to set unnecessary expectations by putting it in mystery/thriller, as it's not primarily designed as a who dunnit and doesn't have page after page of stunts/action. It's more of a dark devolving tale sort of like Breaking Bad.

I've written it in Scrivener, but now that it's done and to work with the editor, I've moved it to one of the fantastic new templates from The Book Designer. Their two-way templates work for both print and ebook (no relation other than a happy customer). Will I upload that formatted Word doc to KS or do they do just plain text? 

I just bought the Kindle Scout Guide so I'll be sure to read that as well.


----------



## RWhite7699

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, everybody. Last day for me. Soon I will start the waiting game. My first rodeo I got the "no" in two days. The second time around that "no" took 10. I know it seems strange, but I hope I don't find out too soon. Unless it's unexpected good news, of course.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the good wishes and the nominations. It's made quite a bump these last two days, and I need all the help I can get!
> 
> TT Rankin and Matthew, thanks for the kind words about my cover. I don't have a budget for covers, so I'm making my own. It means a lot to me that you like it! That's my hand and cup on the cover, put through some filters of course. I am not actually a zombie.
> 
> C L Salaski- Now, keep in mind that my campaign has not gone all that well. I'll be lucky if I break 1k page views tonight. I got 68 page views from the Author Shout website directly (not including whatever happens today) And I think a nice chunk of my 135 direct traffic clicks came from their twitter campaign for Teatime, though I can't tell which are from them, and which are from my own efforts.
> 
> Michael- I'm guessing all twitter clicks come under "direct traffic" since they are clicking on a link.
> 
> Top three nominated, including me! Fingers crossed for everyone awaiting news.


Third time's the charm, Julianne. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Mine are crossed as well, Julianne. You are a warm and giving presence on this board, and I wish all the best for you.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, everybody. Last day for me. Soon I will start the waiting game. My first rodeo I got the "no" in two days. The second time around that "no" took 10. I know it seems strange, but I hope I don't find out too soon. Unless it's unexpected good news, of course.


You have more patience than I do, Julianne! Long or short wait, I hope you get good news.

I've got the top three nominated, and continue to root for folks in the cool community here 

--Norman


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I'm fairly new to KBoards and KS and learning a lot, and striving to be a good citizen and support this community.
> I just nominated:
> LAST DAY LEFT! Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 1 day left Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 1 day left Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 
> If I may use that currency to ask a few questions:
> I'm just putting the wraps on a novel that is first in a series. It's currently in the editor's queue. I was going to self-pub through CreateSpace and Kindle as I have with some non-fiction books, under the sole-prop publishing company that I have set up. I already have it set up in CS and KDP as draft projects, along with the ISBNs from Bowker. If I have this right, I shouldn't publish either place if I am to put it on KS. I should hold off on paperback to see if I'm accepted for KS, but then I am free to do that on my own, since KS is Kindle/ebook only?
> 
> This novel is a kind of vigilante story, with an ex-cop as the protagonist. Would that by mystery and thriller or general fiction for KS? I don't want to set unnecessary expectations by putting it in mystery/thriller, as it's not primarily designed as a who dunnit and doesn't have page after page of stunts/action. It's more of a dark devolving tale sort of like Breaking Bad.
> 
> I've written it in Scrivener, but now that it's done and to work with the editor, I've moved it to one of the fantastic new templates from The Book Designer. Their two-way templates work for both print and ebook (no relation other than a happy customer). Will I upload that formatted Word doc to KS or do they do just plain text?
> 
> I just bought the Kindle Scout Guide so I'll be sure to read that as well.


You've got it right. If you want to do Scout, publish nowhere else before that. Don't publish the paperback until you hear the outcome from Scout, then you are free to publish the paperback yourself.

Your book is definitely in the Mystery/Thriller/Suspense camp. Once you hit that category, there should be a Thriller sub-category, and perhaps another sub after that. Between the subgenres and your description, no one should confuse it with a cozy mystery, so you should be good.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks, Ruth!  You've always got a kind word for me.

Thanks Michael!  I love this board.  I check in even if I don't have a campaign going.  Awesome people hang out in here!


----------



## sheritybemy

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Saturday and I have to go to work this morning.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 1 day left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 1 day left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 1 day left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 5 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 5 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 7 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 8 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 9 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 12 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 12 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 12 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 13 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 14 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 16 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 16 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 19 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 20 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 20 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 21 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 22 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 22 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 26 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 26 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Free spot opened up just added The Harrison Paradox
Excellent play of words Farman Butter

Undertow of loyalty
Star binder

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJD1957

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, everybody. Last day for me. Soon I will start the waiting game.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the good wishes and the nominations. It's made quite a bump these last two days, and I need all the help I can get!
> 
> Top three nominated, including me!  Fingers crossed for everyone awaiting news.


The very best of luck to you, Julianne. I nominated Teatime--loved the concept and the writing. No reason for it not to have a good shot. Non-zombie fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KJD1957

I nominated:
Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
Star Binder by Robert Appleton
The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## KJD1957

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I check in even if I don't have a campaign going. Awesome people hang out in here!


Couldn't agree more, Julianne.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind a newbie joining this thread  I've just submitted my book to Kindle Scout and it's live today, so I'm now in the fun waiting game to see how it does with the stats! Best of luck to those whose books are finishing soon/have finished. I've been through a bit of the thread and viewed and nominated as per the daily post


----------



## sylvia_a

Who said Scouts don't send rejection letters over the weekend? 
Just got mine today and it's Easter Sunday, no less. 
Scouts never sleep


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Easter Sunday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
LAST DAY LEFT!  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
4 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
4 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
6 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
7 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
8 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
11 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
11 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
11 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
12 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
13 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
15 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
15 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
18 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
19 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
19 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
20 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
21 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
21 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
25 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
25 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
26 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
29 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Fatman Butter

Last day in Scout for me; but not my last day here.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Star Binder by Robert Appleton
The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter

Already had Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies in my third slot.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Just Nominated The Harrison Paradox, wishing the top 3 (Last Day ones!) best of luck. Or, not luck, but to be selected.

Did the Author Shout thing Friday, $10, (still amazed), nothing else different but that, got 200+ page views this morning from Saturday -- biggest numbers from Facebook and Direct Traffic.

What IS that? Direct Traffic


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Fatman Butter said:


> Last day in Scout for me; but not my last day here.


Good luck!
--JoAnn


----------



## KJD1957

Jennifer Bull said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind a newbie joining this thread  I've just submitted my book to Kindle Scout and it's live today, so I'm now in the fun waiting game to see how it does with the stats! Best of luck to those whose books are finishing soon/have finished. I've been through a bit of the thread and viewed and nominated as per the daily post


Welcome aboard, Jennifer. 
Good luck over the next 30 days!


----------



## KJD1957

sylvia_a said:


> Who said Scouts don't send rejection letters over the weekend?
> Just got mine today and it's Easter Sunday, no less.
> Scouts never sleep


Commiserations, Sylvia. But I'm sure self-pub sales will improve.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thank you, KJD1957


----------



## KJD1957

Fatman Butter said:


> Last day in Scout for me; but not my last day here.


Good luck, FB. I've nominated you.


----------



## thegirl

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS
click and nominate 
Thanks


----------



## Michael Sussman

I've got the top three. Rooting for you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sylvia_a said:


> Who said Scouts don't send rejection letters over the weekend?
> Just got mine today and it's Easter Sunday, no less.
> Scouts never sleep


So sorry to hear it, Sylvia. I hope you get oodles of sales when it comes out.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> Just Nominated The Harrison Paradox, wishing the top 3 (Last Day ones!) best of luck. Or, not luck, but to be selected.
> 
> Did the Author Shout thing Friday, $10, (still amazed), nothing else different but that, got 200+ page views this morning from Saturday -- biggest numbers from Facebook and Direct Traffic.
> 
> What IS that? Direct Traffic


If I understand it correctly, Direct Traffic simply means someone clicked a link to your campaign. That link might be on twitter, or in your newsletter, maybe your blog, though my Wordpress blog clicks show up as their own thing. Facebook shows up as it's own thing, so it doesn't include links posted on facebook. I'm guessing my direct traffic clicks are mostly from Twitter.


----------



## Rwf999

JulianneQJohnson said:


> If I understand it correctly, Direct Traffic simply means someone clicked a link to your campaign. That link might be on twitter, or in your newsletter, maybe your blog, though my Wordpress blog clicks show up as their own thing. Facebook shows up as it's own thing, so it doesn't include links posted on facebook. I'm guessing my direct traffic clicks are mostly from Twitter.


Thank you -- that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Fatman Butter

Thanks to all who are being kind enough to give me a last day nomination. It's been a hard 30 days.


----------



## C L Salaski

Fatman Butter said:


> Thanks to all who are being kind enough to give me a last day nomination. It's been a hard 30 days.


I just nominated your book The Harrison Paradox. Good luck!


----------



## KJD1957

Fatman Butter said:


> Thanks to all who are being kind enough to give me a last day nomination. It's been a hard 30 days.


You are welcome, FB. 
My first 15 days have been tough, too. I'm completely exhausted. After today, rest, relax, and try not to keep checking your inbox every five minutes. 

Good luck, mate.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

sylvia_a said:


> Who said Scouts don't send rejection letters over the weekend?
> Just got mine today and it's Easter Sunday, no less.
> Scouts never sleep


Sorry to hear it Sylvia. Good luck publishing. 
--JoAnn


----------



## mayahughes

Nominated the top 3 last day lefts. Mine, Her Forsaken Prince, still has a ways to go. It's my first scifi, my other was contemporary, so we will see how it goes. This thread has been so helpful for me throughout the whole process. I do wonder how it will all end up. Only time will tell!


----------



## CABarrett

sylvia_a said:


> Who said Scouts don't send rejection letters over the weekend?
> Just got mine today and it's Easter Sunday, no less.
> Scouts never sleep


I was so upset to see that rejection arrive_ today_! What ugly timing of them. I'm eager to read Pot Love 2 when you publish it.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated top3. Best of luck to all 3 !


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies and got the email with Pot Love 2 not making it.


----------



## Kay7979

sylvia_a said:


> Who said Scouts don't send rejection letters over the weekend?
> Just got mine today and it's Easter Sunday, no less.
> Scouts never sleep


Wow. Sorry to hear that. You'd think they'd send it out on Monday instead.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

JulianneQJohnson said:


> So sorry to hear it, Sylvia. I hope you get oodles of sales when it comes out.


Me too, Sylvia. Good luck. And good luck Julianne! Fingers crossed for "Tea Time".

Just nominated "Harrison Paradox." Good luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Fatman Butter said:


> Thanks to all who are being kind enough to give me a last day nomination. It's been a hard 30 days.


No Problem, that's why we are all here, to support each other (agree this is a roller coaster ride.)


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Nominated the top three.

I have to admit that I've learned to live my life without outside confirmation/affirmation and KS has done a nice job dragging me into looking for outside affirmations...


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Lorri, one of the authors I follow is a Kindle Scout author and she recently told her newsletter subscribers that Scout was starting to re-do some of their covers. I haven't seen hers change yet, but she did show a couple of before/after examples for other Scout books. Historically, I don't believe they've offered cover design as standard. Going forward, I don't know if they're doing this for all their authors, or if they're just selecting books they think could benefit from a cover redesign. Perhaps someone else knows more than I do.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Sorry, Sylvia. They could have waited until after the weekend! Best of luck with publishing.


----------



## RWhite7699

I just added The Harrison Paradox to my third slot. Good luck, Fatman!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lorri Moulton said:


> If KS chooses a book, do they help with cover art? I know they help with editing. Just wondering...for next time.


They expect a book to have a professional looking cover, and to be edited before it's submitted. They will do light editing before publication. There are some books that Kindle has recently done a new cover for, but I wonder if that was more for the big sale they just had. I have certainly seen books here that were not selected where I thought the cover may have been a serious drawback.

Basically, while they might at times help a book out, they are looking for books already in shape to publish.


----------



## RWhite7699

My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RWhite7699 said:


> My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


Done and done!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter


I had three open slots and now have these three nominated! Good luck, folks.


----------



## ritastradling

RWhite7699 said:


> My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


I already had you with twitter so I supported with Linkdin-- not much in numbers but now you need 3


----------



## C L Salaski

Lorri Moulton said:


> I meant to nominate a book and forgot...now I can't find it. Does anyone know if they list books that were on Kindle Scout for the month, even if they're not chosen? And you didn't nominate it?
> 
> It was the one about the stock broker, who went home and his wife had been murdered and they thought the brother did it. Sounded good and now I can't find it. Thank you!


That novel is Wading Through Static by Peter Schmotzer. It is still in review.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Just adding a link to the above  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YWK4YFH7FXPL

Does anyone know what time the stats refresh? I assumed it would be the same time as books go live, 12.00am EST, but it appears not.


----------



## sylvia_a

Hey, everyone!
Thank you so much for your kindness! 
The timing of the rejection was a bit... unchristian shall we say , but otherwise not such a big disaster. I preferred it coming early, so I can get on with my Plan B. Onwards and upwards from here. 
Have a great week!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Monday. I've got an evening shift at work - but hey, at least I'll be getting time and a half for working on a holiday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
3 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
5 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
6 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
7 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
10 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
10 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
10 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
11 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
12 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
14 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
14 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
17 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
18 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
18 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
19 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
20 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
20 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
20 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
24 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
24 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
25 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
28 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***

Pick up a free copy of KP AUTHORS COOK THEIR BOOKS, on Amazon.com today!


***
Here's a clickable cover for all of you UK reader/cooks!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Happy Monday, forum. I just nominated:
3 days left Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
3 days left Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
5 days left Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper

Question - I'm reading through The Kindle Scout Guide. It's two years old (could use an update I think), and it talks about the KS contract reserving audio rights, but that it would expire soon and the future of that being in doubt. What's the current status as far as KS and audio? I'd like to handle that myself, so it concerned me a bit that they might tie up the audio rights for two years and never do an audio book. The audio format for my first book sells very well on ACX.


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Just nominated Whispering Winds Unveiled, Impulse Spy, Corsair: The King's X Protocol, good luck to them all.

10 days left on Tropic heat, hoping for a push towards the end...we'll see. Still have no idea is this will work or not, based on good-looking books not selected. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 3 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 5 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper


Wow, I feel like I did this just yesterday ... oh wait!

So, yeah! I've just nominated the top three from Steve's list. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just nominated Whispering Winds Unveiled, Impulse Spy, and Corsair: The King's X Protocol. Good luck to all!


----------



## Fatman Butter

Big thanks to all who gave me a nom, ended with 2,352 visits. A curios thing my kindle driven percentage  was 31% far less than the only other percentage I know. Special thanks to Steve for his list...makes sorting the next nom easy. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

RWhite7699 said:



> My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


 Done


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Jennifer Bull said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind a newbie joining this thread  I've just submitted my book to Kindle Scout and it's live today, so I'm now in the fun waiting game to see how it does with the stats! Best of luck to those whose books are finishing soon/have finished. I've been through a bit of the thread and viewed and nominated as per the daily post


Good luck with your campaign. You did the right thing joining this thread. Everyone here is so helpful. I'd say, "Don't drive yourself crazy checking your stats over the next 28 days", but it won't do any good. Most of us do. Your book looks so good! And you're already "hot", so you're off to a great start.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Just adding a link to the above  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YWK4YFH7FXPL
> 
> Does anyone know what time the stats refresh? I assumed it would be the same time as books go live, 12.00am EST, but it appears not.


It's something like 4:15am EST.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> I'm thinking of trying Author Shout. Can you give me an idea of the kind of response you received? Does it show views are coming from Author Shout in Kindle Scout stats? If so, about how many views did you get?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cindy


 I'm almost at the end of my campaign and I have 29 views from Author Shout so far and I didn't sign up for it until 10 days in to my campaign.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Happy Monday, forum. I just nominated:
> 3 days left Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 3 days left Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 5 days left Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 
> Question - I'm reading through The Kindle Scout Guide. It's two years old (could use an update I think), and it talks about the KS contract reserving audio rights, but that it would expire soon and the future of that being in doubt. What's the current status as far as KS and audio? I'd like to handle that myself, so it concerned me a bit that they might tie up the audio rights for two years and never do an audio book. The audio format for my first book sells very well on ACX.


I don't think KS has made a definitive announcement. I would suggest emailing them. They do respond to pre-submission questions, though it make take a few days, depending on how busy they are. Unlike the regular customer support, there are only a few people involved, so you're likely to get someone who actually knows.


----------



## thegirl

Nominations required please click link
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, Alyson  I'd love to say I will follow your advice, but I'd be lying! *runs off to refresh the page again*. I like stats... but it's probably a good job they only update once a day! I must say I was quite excited when my little tag turned from blue to orange! I'm sure it won't stay that way for long... I'm afraid I don't really have much marketing reach. For anyone who's interested, my day 1 stats were 197 views with 8 hours on hot. 42% scout traffic and 58% external.

Thanks, Julianne! 

The views I'm seeing listed here for Author Shout don't seem that great given the enthusiasm for the promo? I've seen a range from 10 to 44 I think, not including the unknown Twitter views, but out of 500 plus total views (which seems fairly average for the minimum views) over the 30 days, that's not making much of a dent. Am I missing something?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Fatman Butter said:


> Big thanks to all who gave me a nom, ended with 2,352 visits. A curios thing my kindle driven percentage was 31% far less than the only other percentage I know. Special thanks to Steve for his list...makes sorting the next nom easy. Best of luck to all.


In recent months a lot of percentages have been in that range. Lincoln's websites shows some stats like that, though I don't think he's added the newest ones yet.

Usually, higher external traffic means a successful campaign on the part of the author and/or a large, preexisting fan base. As we know, that doesn't mean the book will necessarily get selected, but you can pat yourself on the back for energizing your potential audience.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RWhite7699 said:


> My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


Done! (though by the time I got to it, you already had six more supporters--this is a very supportive board!)


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

RWhite7699 said:


> My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


Just did it. Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Alyson  I'd love to say I will follow your advice, but I'd be lying! *runs off to refresh the page again*. I like stats... but it's probably a good job they only update once a day! I must say I was quite excited when my little tag turned from blue to orange! I'm sure it won't stay that way for long... I'm afraid I don't really have much marketing reach. For anyone who's interested, my day 1 stats were 197 views with 8 hours on hot. 42% scout traffic and 58% external.
> 
> Thanks, Julianne!
> 
> The views I'm seeing listed here for Author Shout don't seem that great given the enthusiasm for the promo? I've seen a range from 10 to 44 I think, not including the unknown Twitter views, but out of 500 plus total views (which seems fairly average for the minimum views) over the 30 days, that's not making much of a dent. Am I missing something?


My Author Shout results looked low, too, but only the ones that came directly from their website would show up. Anyone responding to a Tweet would not be identified as connected to Author Shout, as you already know, but also anyone clicking a link in their newsletter will end up in general traffic. (My single most successful promotion, causing a huge spike in views, doesn't show at all in my traffic sources because it was email-centered.) Even using a bookmarked link or copy-pasting a link (which some people do instead of just clicking it) will end up on general traffic.

In other words, the KS stats are a good indication of volume, but not a great indication of source. I had about 2500 page views, and 1,132 of them were in that amorphous, direct traffic category. The next biggest source was Facebook, which includes not only traffic from my author page, but also any FB traffic from other promoters--they aren't differentiated.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, Bill. I didn't think of the newsletter showing up in general, and the Facebook stats would obviously be impossible to break down too. I might take another look at the promo


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Alyson  I'd love to say I will follow your advice, but I'd be lying! *runs off to refresh the page again*. I like stats... but it's probably a good job they only update once a day! I must say I was quite excited when my little tag turned from blue to orange! I'm sure it won't stay that way for long... I'm afraid I don't really have much marketing reach. For anyone who's interested, my day 1 stats were 197 views with 8 hours on hot. 42% scout traffic and 58% external.
> 
> Thanks, Julianne!
> 
> The views I'm seeing listed here for Author Shout don't seem that great given the enthusiasm for the promo? I've seen a range from 10 to 44 I think, not including the unknown Twitter views, but out of 500 plus total views (which seems fairly average for the minimum views) over the 30 days, that's not making much of a dent. Am I missing something?


I had 68 clicks from their website, and I'm guessing at least that much from their Twitter campaign. Since it only costs 10 bucks, that makes it around 12 cents a click. My first campaign I tried some Facebook ads, but it wasn't as cost effective as Author Shout. For someone like me that is not exactly a social media butterfly, it was enough of a response that I found it useful.

Of course, each author's millage will vary with any advertisement.


----------



## KJD1957

I just filled my nominations list with:

Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox

Best of luck, guys.


----------



## KJD1957

Fatman Butter said:


> Big thanks to all who gave me a nom, ended with 2,352 visits. A curios thing my kindle driven percentage was 31% far less than the only other percentage I know. Special thanks to Steve for his list...makes sorting the next nom easy. Best of luck to all.


Good luck, FB. 
Don't forget to drop by and let us know how you are.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, Julianne! I feel like I've already exhausted a lot of my advertising avenues, so it might be a good idea for me too!

Best of luck to everyone who's near the end of their campaign!


----------



## KJD1957

Bill Hiatt said:


> Done! (though by the time I got to it, you already had six more supporters--this is a very supportive board!)


Couldn't agree more. I'm a relative newbie and have had nothing but good vibes from here.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

My take on Scout Boost!

NOPE!!! So I went and splurged on a few advertising avenues for my kindle scout book, Scout Boost was one of them. The campaign brought in about 150 views all at one time, getting my book on H&T for about 14 hours, In the middle of the night so by the morning it had already dropped off and was out of the sight of anyone else. 

Was it worth the duckets I spent on it.... Nah.

Oh well you live and you learn.

I have 2 more Indie Book Butler and Author Shout. I have seen nothing from Indie Book Butler yet, I saw one post from Author shout but I know both of them are longer term so we will see what happens with them.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Adding Whispering Winds and Impulse Spy. Good luck all!  Still have Jim Starlin’s book because I love old comic books.   And thanks for those votes for Corsair!. Thanks Steve for keeping the list!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Rae B. Lake said:


> My take on Scout Boost!
> 
> NOPE!!! So I went and splurged on a few advertising avenues for my kindle scout book, Scout Boost was one of them. The campaign brought in about 150 views all at one time, getting my book on H&T for about 14 hours, In the middle of the night so by the morning it had already dropped off and was out of the sight of anyone else.
> 
> Was it worth the duckets I spent on it.... Nah.


Thanks for the tip, Rae. As I mentioned before, Huge Orange is also a Huge Waste of Moula.

Nominated the top three.


----------



## Patricia KC

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Question - I'm reading through The Kindle Scout Guide. It's two years old (could use an update I think), and it talks about the KS contract reserving audio rights, but that it would expire soon and the future of that being in doubt. What's the current status as far as KS and audio? I'd like to handle that myself, so it concerned me a bit that they might tie up the audio rights for two years and never do an audio book. The audio format for my first book sells very well on ACX.


This is outlined in the contract that you agree to when submitting:

6.2.3 Digital Audio Rights. If a digital audio edition of your Work is not in production under this Agreement within 90 days of the Selection Date, then we will revert your digital audio rights promptly after your written request to do so.

(It's recently changed. It used to be two years.)

The contract is at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/agreement
.


----------



## Jill James

Happy Monday to all. Rainy day here in (sunny) California.  

Nominated Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper


----------



## Dingo

My Kindle Scout campaign ended yesterday. I don't know what to think of it yet, I'm in the waiting phase.

I do want to thank all of you who nominated my book, Undertow of Loyalty. I could see by the links that a number of people from KBoards connected, viewed and nominated. It's great that this group is there to lend a helping hand.

Thanks again.

Mitch


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> My Author Shout results looked low, too, but only the ones that came directly from their website would show up. Anyone responding to a Tweet would not be identified as connected to Author Shout, as you already know, but also anyone clicking a link in their newsletter will end up in general traffic. (My single most successful promotion, causing a huge spike in views, doesn't show at all in my traffic sources because it was email-centered.) Even using a bookmarked link or copy-pasting a link (which some people do instead of just clicking it) will end up on general traffic.
> 
> In other words, the KS stats are a good indication of volume, but not a great indication of source. I had about 2500 page views, and 1,132 of them were in that amorphous, direct traffic category. The next biggest source was Facebook, which includes not only traffic from my author page, but also any FB traffic from other promoters--they aren't differentiated.


Definitely true. Analytics are powerful, but not perfect. The only way you could track was if the company used a click tracking system before passing any clicks along to your landing page. Amazon wouldn't have accurate results, but you would.


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

KJD1957 said:


> I just filled my nominations list with:
> 
> Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 
> Best of luck, guys.


 Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> Just nominated Whispering Winds Unveiled, Impulse Spy, Corsair: The King's X Protocol, good luck to them all.
> 
> 10 days left on Tropic heat, hoping for a push towards the end...we'll see. Still have no idea is this will work or not, based on good-looking books not selected.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4
> [/quote Thank you!


----------



## Nick Rippington

Hi guys I joined the Kindle Scout programme about six days ago. I was in Hot and Trending for the first five days with plenty of support but I've just dropped out now. Is it judged on each day's support and votes or is it an accumulative thing. Also, is there a board to say how many nominations each book has had?


----------



## sheritybemy

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Happy Monday, forum. I just nominated:
> 3 days left Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 3 days left Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 5 days left Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 
> Question - I'm reading through The Kindle Scout Guide. It's two years old (could use an update I think), and it talks about the KS contract reserving audio rights, but that it would expire soon and the future of that being in doubt. What's the current status as far as KS and audio? I'd like to handle that myself, so it concerned me a bit that they might tie up the audio rights for two years and never do an audio book. The audio format for my first book sells very well on ACX.


Just nominated:

Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper

Really hoping The King's X Protocol gets picked even if it doesn't I'll wait to buy. Really looks deliciously interesting.

All the books are great, good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Nick Rippington said:


> Hi guys I joined the Kindle Scout programme about six days ago. I was in Hot and Trending for the first five days with plenty of support but I've just dropped out now. Is it judged on each day's support and votes or is it an accumulative thing. Also, is there a board to say how many nominations each book has had?


Welcome!
We are all knocking ourselves silly trying to figure this all out. Amazon does not release the number of nominations. Don't stress as the book itself carries the most weight! Cheers Dan


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Nick Rippington said:


> Hi guys I joined the Kindle Scout programme about six days ago. I was in Hot and Trending for the first five days with plenty of support but I've just dropped out now. Is it judged on each day's support and votes or is it an accumulative thing. Also, is there a board to say how many nominations each book has had?


Well, your stats are cumulative. The Nominations are more for reviews when the book is published. Amazon will not release data on how many nominations anyone gets. I'ts pretty common to do well at the beginning and end and have a boggy middle bit. The editors decide if a book will be published based on how good the book is and if they think it will sell, nominations won't really make a difference on whether it gets selected. Thank goodness. Otherwise this would just be a big social media popularity contest or pay to win.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Nick Rippington said:


> Hi guys I joined the Kindle Scout programme about six days ago. I was in Hot and Trending for the first five days with plenty of support but I've just dropped out now. Is it judged on each day's support and votes or is it an accumulative thing. Also, is there a board to say how many nominations each book has had?


I went through the same thing, Nick. Almost continuously on H&T for the first six days and then largely dropped out of sight. Once you are no longer on the "Recently Added" list and slip out of Hot & Bothered, it is much tougher for scouts to access your entry. Even if they go to your genre, you have slipped to the second or third page, since entries are listed by how newly listed they are. All you can do is keep promoting and not worry about your tanking stats! Like the phoenix, they will rise from the ashes once your novel is "Ending Soon."


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

sheritybemy said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 
> Really hoping The King's X Protocol gets picked even if it doesn't I'll wait to buy. Really looks deliciously interesting.
> 
> All the books are great, good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!


----------



## TT Rankin

Just nom'd:
Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knocks 

Good luck you guys!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ritastradling

Top 3 nominated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks, it's Tuesday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
2 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
4 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
5 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
6 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
9 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
9 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
9 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
10 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
11 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
13 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
13 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
16 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
17 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
17 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
17 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
18 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
19 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
19 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
19 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
23 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
23 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
24 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
27 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Scout vs External traffic stats? I'm thinking a higher percentage from Scout might be better, but interested in your thoughts. I've swung from 42% Scout traffic on day 1 to 54% Scout traffic on day 2. Pleased with the stats I'm seeing so far... although I'm sure this won't last as my book leaves the new releases! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Jennifer Bull said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the Scout vs External traffic stats? I'm thinking a higher percentage from Scout might be better, but interested in your thoughts. I've swung from 42% Scout traffic on day 1 to 54% Scout traffic on day 2. Pleased with the stats I'm seeing so far... although I'm sure this won't last as my book leaves the new releases! Hope everyone else is doing well!


I think it might be the opposite. My thought on it is that Scout wants to see more of our own promotion, so the higher the external traffic the better in their eyes. As an example, I let my current campaign sit unpromoted by me for virtually the first 14 days and my external/internal traffic was at 35%/65%. I only mentioned it on Facebook and Twitter on the first day of the campaign. Now, with 5 days left, and two days of promo, I've literally doubled my page views and have been in H&T for the last 30 hours, and my traffic ratio is now 48%/52% external/internal.

If I do nothing, I probably continue to drop the external traffig percentage, and I'd think the Scout folks would not be so inclined to give a contract to an author unwilling to help push the book sales. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Interesting, thanks Paul!


----------



## Knox

Paul Kohler said:


> I think it might be the opposite. My thought on it is that Scout wants to see more of our own promotion, so the higher the external traffic the better in their eyes. As an example, I let my current campaign sit unpromoted by me for virtually the first 14 days and my external/internal traffic was at 35%/65%. I only mentioned it on Facebook and Twitter on the first day of the campaign. Now, with 5 days left, and two days of promo, I've literally doubled my page views and have been in H&T for the last 30 hours, and my traffic ratio is now 48%/52% external/internal.
> 
> If I do nothing, I probably continue to drop the external traffig percentage, and I'd think the Scout folks would not be so inclined to give a contract to an author unwilling to help push the book sales. Just my thoughts on the matter.


I agree with all that- Scout wants to see authors do some footwork. But I also think it's not a straight one way is good, one way is bad situation. I think it also depends on your overall traffic. If you have very low view numbers, it doesn't matter so much where it comes from. But if you have several thousand views (or nominations), and a large percentage is from Scout- well, that also seems to show you are catching the eye of Scout people, which I would think they would like too. So I like to think about the whole picture. Just my take.

Thanks for all the support in our final days, guys! This board is great!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, Carrie Ann  I'd definitely agree the percentages are more useful when considered against other stats, and other books/averages. And best of luck with the final days of your campaign! I think you've got a great chance and I hope to see a positive email about your book soon!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

nominated 
Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jennifer Bull said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the Scout vs External traffic stats? I'm thinking a higher percentage from Scout might be better, but interested in your thoughts. I've swung from 42% Scout traffic on day 1 to 54% Scout traffic on day 2. Pleased with the stats I'm seeing so far... although I'm sure this won't last as my book leaves the new releases! Hope everyone else is doing well!


It's impossible to tell but I've seen a lot of people with the opinion that internal matters more, but I don't think that's the case. I put together a long explanation about this a while back explaining why but it probably got buried.

Basically: Internal means person browsed the website, saw your cover, and nominated - External means you sent them there through your efforts.

The argument that internal > external doesn't take into account that amazon takes author involvement very seriously. Sure, quality of book matters, but so does willingness of author to engage and self-promote. External proves you can/will do that.

Also, sheer numbers. Let's say in the hot and trending list you have two books. One has 2k views and 80% internal. The other has 4k page views and 50% internal. The one with 4k actually has more internal views, but only 50% on the spread between internal/external.

Essentially, the sheer number of views matters and the more eyeballs on your book, the better. Actually doing something like _not_ promoting so your spread skews toward internal would be (in my opinion) a huge mistake.

Also, two final notes on it:

1) Amazon wants their program to grow and to have new people who 'browse'. If you get like 90% external and bring thousands of new people to amazon's page to possibly stick around and nominate other books, how could they possibly view that as a bad thing?

2) Amazon can tell the difference between different nominations. If you have external traffic who just immediately click nominate, that is probably family/friends/supporters. If, on the other hand, someone sticks around for 5 minutes reading your excerpt and THEN nominates, that says a lot more about your book. On the other hand, if someone internal clicks and then immediately leaves, it probably means they liked your cover and then didn't like your content enough to even read your sample.

*Not all traffic is the same, and some is more valuable than others.*
*More traffic is always better than your internal/external spread*

Sorry for it being so long, lol.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

My Kindle Scout campaign goes live tomorrow at noon eastern US time. I've been reading non-stop for a few days here on this thread, Lincoln's book, various blog posts, etc. The one thing that concerns me is that this is my debut novel, also using a pen name. Hence, no backlist for Amazon to judge me by. 

However, under my 'real' name I have non-fiction IT tech books published both through traditional publishers and CreateSpace/Kindle (seven of them, all five star rated and have sold well within their community). I don't know how to tell Amazon that, but wish I could since  it would point to my experience. 

Am I doomed because I don't have a backlist and a new pen name? As you can (hopefully, just set it up) tell from my signature, I have my social media sites up and running. Some, such as BookBub and Amazon Author Central I can't set up until I have a book out, so those are pending. Thanks for all of the help in this amazing community.

In any case, I'll post here tomorrow when I'm live so that I can get on Steve's radar for the list. Should I be setting up the Headtalker now or tomorrow when it's live?

Thanks, Billy


----------



## lincolnjcole

BillyDeCarlo said:


> My Kindle Scout campaign goes live tomorrow at noon eastern US time. I've been reading non-stop for a few days here on this thread, Lincoln's book, various blog posts, etc. The one thing that concerns me is that this is my debut novel, also using a pen name. Hence, no backlist for Amazon to judge me by.
> 
> However, under my 'real' name I have non-fiction IT tech books published both through traditional publishers and CreateSpace/Kindle (seven of them, all five star rated and have sold well within their community). I don't know how to tell Amazon that, but wish I could since it would point to my experience.
> 
> Am I doomed because I don't have a backlist and a new pen name? As you can (hopefully, just set it up) tell from my signature, I have my social media sites up and running. Some, such as BookBub and Amazon Author Central I can't set up until I have a book out, so those are pending. Thanks for all of the help in this amazing community.
> 
> In any case, I'll post here tomorrow when I'm live so that I can get on Steve's radar for the list. Should I be setting up the Headtalker now or tomorrow when it's live?


No, definitely not doomed. In fact, the backlist could harm you more than help you, and Kindle Scout certainly likes 'debut' authors quite a bit. A large number of authors who were picked were releasing their first title, and it comes with that hefty word: 'debut'. It is useful in promotion.

A huge thing to keep in mind: Amazon can see your history. That means your sales, ranking, everything. A LOT of authors who were picked by kindle scout and then resubmitted another book are petrified by the fact that their first book might not have done that well, so Amazon might pass on their second book for that reason alone. Some of them who were turned down for a second book cite the fact that their KP book didn't do well or maybe their other titles are performing poorly.

Alternatively, if your backlog history is awesome (let's say you released five books and each one sold several thousand copies) then it could be a huge check in your favor. But, this won't be the case for many authors, especially if you are turning to Kindle Scout.

One thing: did you use the same account for the pen name you're using for kindle scout? if so, then they know through KDP that you have published other books and WHY you chose to use a pen name (after all, releasing IT non-fiction books and then swapping to fiction would piss off both audiences) and they can take your data into account.

If you didn't, though, it won't really matter much either since they books are so different. After all, if Stephen King announced he was going to compose for an orchestra, a lot of people would be like "uh...what?" and it could do more harm than good if he tried to leverage his fame to 'fake' success of his other endeavors.

All in all, though, if your book is good and they can sell it, they will give it the attention it deserves. A backlog could hurt or help depending, and not having one could hurt or help, but in general the +/- is going to be so negligible it evens itself out in the end.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, Lincoln. It's interesting to hear peoples' thoughts! I'd agree, more eyeballs is going to benefit a campaign more than the percentage internal/external! Oh, how I'd love more stats to ponder over


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Best of luck for the start of your campaign, Billy!


----------



## Knox

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Carrie Ann  I'd definitely agree the percentages are more useful when considered against other stats, and other books/averages. And best of luck with the final days of your campaign! I think you've got a great chance and I hope to see a positive email about your book soon!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## KJD1957

Dingo said:


> My Kindle Scout campaign ended yesterday. I don't know what to think of it yet, I'm in the waiting phase.
> 
> I do want to thank all of you who nominated my book, Undertow of Loyalty. I could see by the links that a number of people from KBoards connected, viewed and nominated. It's great that this group is there to lend a helping hand.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Mitch


You are more than welcome, Mitch. 
Best of luck with the decision. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I want to add a little to the internal vs external discussion.  The data can not be trusted 100%, and I'll bet Amazon is well aware of that.  For example, during my first two runs I got a bunch of traffic from an online community where it's not allowed to post links to outside websites.  I told the readers there to go to Kindle Scout and find me in the category. They all showed up as internal links, despite the fact that I got the attention.  I'm sure there are other ways the internal/external isn't accurate.

However, I imagine if anyone has an extreme, almost all external or almost all internal, that probably sends up some red flags.  I'd have to say, as long as your stats are anywhere near 60/40, it probably isn't even an issue one way or the other.  After all, once the friends and family nominate, both internal and external are showing how much your cover and book appeal to strangers.

Just my opinion, of course.  I have no secret knowledge.  Well, I do have secret knowledge, but it's all about how to pet cats to get their undying devotion.


----------



## KJD1957

Knox said:


> I agree with all that- Scout wants to see authors do some footwork. But I also think it's not a straight one way is good, one way is bad situation. I think it also depends on your overall traffic. If you have very low view numbers, it doesn't matter so much where it comes from. But if you have several thousand views (or nominations), and a large percentage is from Scout- well, that also seems to show you are catching the eye of Scout people, which I would think they would like too. So I like to think about the whole picture. Just my take.
> 
> Thanks for all the support in our final days, guys! This board is great!


I think I'd go along with that. Amazon want to see a mix of internal and external views, and a high ration of nominations:views, but most of all, a marketable m/s.

And I also agree, this board is great!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Well, Teatime wasn't selected.  It's a let down but not exactly a surprise.  I'll keep on keeping on.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

So sorry, Julianne


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Sorry, Julianne. Good luck for the release!


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, Teatime wasn't selected. It's a let down but not exactly a surprise. I'll keep on keeping on.


Hope that won't stop you from trying again, just because this one wasn't a perfect fit doesn't mean the next one won't be. Looking forward to its publication date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, Teatime wasn't selected. It's a let down but not exactly a surprise. I'll keep on keeping on.


Sorry Julianne. Looks like a rough morning, since several books I've been rooting for were turned down. I'm definitely buying a copy of Teatime when it's available!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

sheritybemy said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 
> Really hoping The King's X Protocol gets picked even if it doesn't I'll wait to buy. Really looks deliciously interesting.
> 
> All the books are great, good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this! King's X Protocol is on my summer reading list, no matter what. Best of luck.


----------



## cdalebrittain

Thanks for all the support from this forum!    It took them 9 days to turn my "Ashes of Heaven" down.  But I was Hot-n-Trending for the last 48 hours solid, a lot of page views coming from here.

This was my second effort at Scout.  In both cases it took them a while to turn me down, so maybe I was close!  I spent the month working on the paperback version, to be ready no matter what happened, so the ebook and paperback should be out almost simultaneously.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, Teatime wasn't selected. It's a let down but not exactly a surprise. I'll keep on keeping on.


I'll be waiting anxiously for its KDP release!


----------



## Used To Be BH

cdalebrittain said:


> Thanks for all the support from this forum!  It took them 9 days to turn my "Ashes of Heaven" down. But I was Hot-n-Trending for the last 48 hours solid, a lot of page views coming from here.
> 
> This was my second effort at Scout. In both cases it took them a while to turn me down, so maybe I was close! I spent the month working on the paperback version, to be ready no matter what happened, so the ebook and paperback should be out almost simultaneously.


Sigh! Yet another mistake on their part. Well, I'll be eagerly awaiting your release as well.


----------



## Jill James

Sorry to hear that, Julianne, but I'll be looking for the email telling me it is now available. Onward and upward.


----------



## TT Rankin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, Teatime wasn't selected. It's a let down but not exactly a surprise. I'll keep on keeping on.


Please do...your customers are still out there and I'll be one of them for Teatime!


----------



## sheritybemy

Does anyone know what happens if you get selected? Do they allow you to send in an upgraded edited version of your book? And if they return your book back to you for edits do they send it through email or do you do the edits on some set site they have and simply click send? And how do you send in the final manuscript?

Has anyone here had their book selected?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJD1957

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, Teatime wasn't selected. It's a let down but not exactly a surprise. I'll keep on keeping on.


That's terrible news, Julianne. Commiserations. 
I hope your self-pub launch breaks all records.


----------



## KJD1957

cdalebrittain said:


> Thanks for all the support from this forum!  It took them 9 days to turn my "Ashes of Heaven" down. But I was Hot-n-Trending for the last 48 hours solid, a lot of page views coming from here.
> 
> This was my second effort at Scout. In both cases it took them a while to turn me down, so maybe I was close! I spent the month working on the paperback version, to be ready no matter what happened, so the ebook and paperback should be out almost simultaneously.


Commiserations, CD. 
Good to hear you're ready to go with the launch. Best of luck with the roll out.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

sheritybemy said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you get selected? Do they allow you to send in an upgraded edited version of your book? And if they return your book back to you for edits do they send it through email or do you do the edits on some set site they have and simply click send? And how do you send in the final manuscript?
> 
> Has anyone here had their book selected?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spend some time reading back a few pages on this thread, consider spending a few bucks on Lincoln Cole's book Kindle Scout Guide, and google for some blogs that explain others' experiences. Those things are well worth the time spent to understand the process and any tips/tricks others have. Short story is that if you are selected out of nomination, they will allow you to make additional changes, then go through a round of their edits.


----------



## sheritybemy

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Spend some time reading back a few pages on this thread, consider spending a few bucks on Lincoln Cole's book Kindle Scout Guide, and google for some blogs that explain others' experiences. Those things are well worth the time spent to understand the process and any tips/tricks others have. Short story is that if you are selected out of nomination, they will allow you to make additional changes, then go through a round of their edits.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks everybody! Never give up, Never surrender! It will be a while before my next scout run, sometime next month, hopefully. I do have one completed book in reserve, but that one is getting a big re-write. I have another project that is 97% finished that will be my next candidate.

I'm taking more time on the Teatime release, shooting for May 9th. I know that's a wee bit dangerous with the out of sight out of mind theory, but I want to get some reviewers pre-launch, and you can't give out copies until Scout makes up it's mind.

Speaking of which, if anyone on this board wants a free digital copy and is willing to review come May 9th, please email me at JQJBooks [at] gmail.com. I'll have MOBI, Epub, and PDF, heck, I can even send a Word file if that's easier. Just to be clear, I'm looking for honest reviews. I'm not trying to buy 5 stars with a free book. And don't worry if you don't wish to, it's an offer, not an expectation.

Thanks for the support, everyone! I'll keep hanging out and nominating the top three, as per usual. Fingers crossed for those waiting for news!


----------



## John Claudio

Nominated Impulse Sky and Whirlwind.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

matthewlehr said:


> I'm new to kboards. I'm trying to create a signature with my Kindle Scout entry, but the instructions I found only seem to work for the Kindle Store. Is there a trick to this?


It's set up to add books you've already published. I managed to add a thumbnail of my Scout book by hand with an [ IMG ] tag. Photobucket and the like can create those bits of HTML for you, I don't remember the format myself.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks everybody! Never give up, Never surrender! It will be a while before my next scout run, sometime next month, hopefully. I do have one completed book in reserve, but that one is getting a big re-write. I have another project that is 97% finished that will be my next candidate.
> 
> I'm taking more time on the Teatime release, shooting for May 9th. I know that's a wee bit dangerous with the out of sight out of mind theory, but I want to get some reviewers pre-launch, and you can't give out copies until Scout makes up it's mind.
> 
> Speaking of which, if anyone on this board wants a free digital copy and is willing to review come May 9th, please email me at JQJBooks [at] gmail.com. I'll have MOBI, Epub, and PDF, heck, I can even send a Word file if that's easier. Just to be clear, I'm looking for honest reviews. I'm not trying to buy 5 stars with a free book. And don't worry if you don't wish to, it's an offer, not an expectation.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! I'll keep hanging out and nominating the top three, as per usual. Fingers crossed for those waiting for news!


Sorry to hear that Julianne, still look forward to reading it!


----------



## Peter Schmotzer

I wasn't surprised to see my novel, Wading Through Static, was not selected since I only have one novel published.  I'm awful at marketing, so it hasn't sold many copies on Amazon.  Those who have bought it seem to really like it (Unplanned Connections)

I want to thank everyone on this board for their support during my book's campaign.  

Keep writing!


----------



## ritastradling

sheritybemy said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you get selected? Do they allow you to send in an upgraded edited version of your book? And if they return your book back to you for edits do they send it through email or do you do the edits on some set site they have and simply click send? And how do you send in the final manuscript?
> 
> Has anyone here had their book selected?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll ask you to upload another copy directly onto your campaign page before it goes to the inhouse or kirkus editor. Then they'll send it back to you with the edits via email. Then you upload the final, final copy on the campaign page . I hope this helps.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Sorry, Peter  Good luck with publishing though!


----------



## KJD1957

Just received a number of disappointing emails from KS telling me of rejections and it feels as though close friends have been given terrible news. 
Although it saddens me to receive these emails, the positive vibes I get when I see you all bouncing back and raring to self-publish gladdens my heart. 
Deepest commiserations and best wishes for your future publications to you all. 

"Never give up. Never surrender!"


----------



## RWhite7699

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just nominated Whispering Winds Unveiled, Impulse Spy, and Corsair: The King's X Protocol. Good luck to all!


Ditto!


----------



## Nick Rippington

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Saturday and I have to go to work this morning.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Teatime of the Living Dead by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 1 day left  Undertow of Loyalty by Mitch Davies
> 1 day left  Star Binder by Robert Appleton
> 1 day left  The Harrison Paradox by Fatman Butter
> 5 days left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
> 5 days left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
> 7 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 8 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 9 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 12 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 12 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 12 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 13 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 14 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 16 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 16 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 19 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 20 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 20 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 21 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 22 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 22 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 26 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 26 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Hi Vernon, I have a book in the Kindle Scout thrillers section at the moment. It has 22 days left and I am keen to garner some extra support. One of the other Scouts recommended this website because he thought it would help. The book is Spark Out and spent 110 hours in hot and trending but has just gone "off the boil" a bit. If you could include me in your list I would be most grateful. The short link is http://amzn.to/2oy0ly0


----------



## sheritybemy

ritastradling said:


> They'll ask you to upload another copy directly onto your campaign page before it goes to the inhouse or kirkus editor. Then they'll send it back to you with the edits via email. Then you upload the final, final copy on the campaign page . I hope this helps.


Thanks a bundle, yes it does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. It's humpday. Better yet, I've got Friday off - so TODAY IS MY THURSDAY!

Yabba-dabba-doo.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
1 day left  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
3 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
4 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
5 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
8 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
8 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
8 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
9 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
10 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
12 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
12 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
15 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
16 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
16 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
16 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
17 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
18 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
18 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
18 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
22 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
22 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
23 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
22 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
26 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
29 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Julianne,

I'm looking forward to reading and reviewing Teatime. It's at the top of my list. Hope it becomes available soon.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks everybody! Never give up, Never surrender! It will be a while before my next scout run, sometime next month, hopefully. I do have one completed book in reserve, but that one is getting a big re-write. I have another project that is 97% finished that will be my next candidate.
> 
> I'm taking more time on the Teatime release, shooting for May 9th. I know that's a wee bit dangerous with the out of sight out of mind theory, but I want to get some reviewers pre-launch, and you can't give out copies until Scout makes up it's mind.
> 
> Speaking of which, if anyone on this board wants a free digital copy and is willing to review come May 9th, please email me at JQJBooks [at] gmail.com. I'll have MOBI, Epub, and PDF, heck, I can even send a Word file if that's easier. Just to be clear, I'm looking for honest reviews. I'm not trying to buy 5 stars with a free book. And don't worry if you don't wish to, it's an offer, not an expectation.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! I'll keep hanging out and nominating the top three, as per usual. Fingers crossed for those waiting for news!


I've done a few reviews, most of them on Goodreads, some on Amazon, too. Check it out and get back to me if you want me to review Teatime. I just reviewed an ARC of the new Amanda Quick novel, posted it yesterday on Goodreads.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Good morning team (and happy "Thursday" Steve!),

My Kindle Scout campaign for Vigilante Angels Book I: The Priest is live. Please add me to the daily ledger for this thread, and I appreciate any and all support you can give me, along with my fellow active campaigning authors on this list. I'm going off to figure out how to do Headtalker and I'll circle back for support on that when I have it going.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GDECMSG2NR1Y

Thanks, Billy


----------



## Fatman Butter

A lot of resent rejections...the last accept was April 11; that's a long time (even allowing Easter) in Scout years!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

BillyDeCarlo said:


> My Kindle Scout campaign goes live tomorrow at noon eastern US time. I've been reading non-stop for a few days here on this thread, Lincoln's book, various blog posts, etc. The one thing that concerns me is that this is my debut novel, also using a pen name. Hence, no backlist for Amazon to judge me by.
> 
> However, under my 'real' name I have non-fiction IT tech books published both through traditional publishers and CreateSpace/Kindle (seven of them, all five star rated and have sold well within their community). I don't know how to tell Amazon that, but wish I could since it would point to my experience.
> 
> Am I doomed because I don't have a backlist and a new pen name? As you can (hopefully, just set it up) tell from my signature, I have my social media sites up and running. Some, such as BookBub and Amazon Author Central I can't set up until I have a book out, so those are pending. Thanks for all of the help in this amazing community.
> 
> In any case, I'll post here tomorrow when I'm live so that I can get on Steve's radar for the list. Should I be setting up the Headtalker now or tomorrow when it's live?
> 
> Thanks, Billy


Billy --I've been on this site for two months now, (btw my book wasn't chosen) and I pop back in now and then because there are a lot of good people here with sage advice. 
However, we (me included) spend a lot of time discussing "patterns" we see in the data. Part of that is KS' fault--they show us stats for hot and trending/page views (not nominations mind you) and little else, so we see patterns when in reality there might not be any. Some of us have also studied the published books, those lucky 2-3%. I read one last night, The Writer, published by KS in 2016. Loved the book--well written, catchy twists, character developed fully and I cringed at the cover. 
So, the data keep confounding the memes that I have always accepted as tried and true for success--good cover, well-written story, new twist on old themes, hours on H/T (why else would KS have that category if it didn't matter to some extent) and luck.
Some stats point to published writers have an edge over debut writers. Maybe/maybe not. There are so many variables that aren't addressed in that statement it's hard to get my arms around it. However, as you are an expert in IT and your novel is about IT, then you've got an edge KS could market.
But I digress. What we haven't talked about much, because our brains shy away from the ambiguity, is that a human, (the editor or editors) makes a choice about our book. Now, if you understand what influences decision making--the fight with your wife the night before, it's 11:45 and I'm hungry so let's get this decision made, yes, we researched cars and I thought I wanted a Mini-Cooper but I just had to have that pink Cadillac--that's the variable you don't know. And that's the scary part of this contest. 
Plus we keep forgetting that winning the contest doesn't mean sales will happen. Chances are better, yes, but not assured. So, some leverage KS as a launching platform and that is where H/T does count and IMHO, KS makes for success whether you win or lose. 
My two cents! Good luck! Look forward to reading your submission.
--JoAnn


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I voted for Teatime, Julianne, and had very high hopes for it.  Perhaps next time.
--JoAnn


----------



## Used To Be BH

Fatman Butter said:


> A lot of resent rejections...the last accept was April 11; that's a long time (even allowing Easter) in Scout years!


Actually, I've seen longer gaps than that. Three or four weeks is not unusual. We also had a relatively large number of acceptances earlier. As far as I can tell, there's no real pattern, so I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and nominated:

Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper

Best of luck to all three and all those still waiting in KS limbo!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

JoAnn Franklin said:


> But I digress. What we haven't talked about much, because our brains shy away from the ambiguity, is that a human, (the editor or editors) makes a choice about our book.


I think it's always good to remember that decisions about book quality (and even to some extent marketability) are at least partially subjective. Every book selected by Kindle Press doesn't become a hot seller, and sometimes the rejected books do quite well.

Think about reviews in that regard. I don't know about you, but I've gotten reviews on the same book so far apart that you would have thought the reviewers had actually read different books. I've even had reviews on the same book that directly contradicted each other. (On my last book one reviewer thought the main character changed too abruptly; another complained that the main character didn't change at all.) It's the same for traditionally published authors. Some reviewers love a book; others hate it. The bottom line is that people read in different ways and have different criteria. I've noticed the same thing even with editorial reviews, where you might expect to see more consistency.

Getting published by KS, getting good reviews, etc., are partly the result of luck: does your book find its way into the hands of someone whose criteria fit the book, or someone who doesn't? That said, it's certainly not entirely luck. The more we work to perfect our craft, the more likely success is. Even a work of sheer genius and ultimate professionalism, however, can still hit a bump in the road.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Hello Team! I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right, new to Headtalker and Kindle Scout, but I think I managed to create a Headtalker. Please support if you can, and I'll start working my way down the list to support everyone else here. Thanks! Billy

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> Getting published by KS, getting good reviews, etc., are partly the result of luck:


Luck??!! Bill! Shhhhhhh. Better not tell the folks over at the Failed Novelist thread.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks everybody! Never give up, Never surrender! It will be a while before my next scout run, sometime next month, hopefully. I do have one completed book in reserve, but that one is getting a big re-write. I have another project that is 97% finished that will be my next candidate.
> 
> I'm taking more time on the Teatime release, shooting for May 9th. I know that's a wee bit dangerous with the out of sight out of mind theory, but I want to get some reviewers pre-launch, and you can't give out copies until Scout makes up it's mind.
> 
> Speaking of which, if anyone on this board wants a free digital copy and is willing to review come May 9th, please email me at JQJBooks [at] gmail.com. I'll have MOBI, Epub, and PDF, heck, I can even send a Word file if that's easier. Just to be clear, I'm looking for honest reviews. I'm not trying to buy 5 stars with a free book. And don't worry if you don't wish to, it's an offer, not an expectation.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone! I'll keep hanging out and nominating the top three, as per usual. Fingers crossed for those waiting for news!


Best of Luck with the Launch


----------



## amdonehere

Julianne, sorry to hear. Best of luck with the launch!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

BillyDeCarlo said:


> My Kindle Scout campaign goes live tomorrow at noon eastern US time. I've been reading non-stop for a few days here on this thread, Lincoln's book, various blog posts, etc. The one thing that concerns me is that this is my debut novel, also using a pen name. Hence, no backlist for Amazon to judge me by.
> 
> However, under my 'real' name I have non-fiction IT tech books published both through traditional publishers and CreateSpace/Kindle (seven of them, all five star rated and have sold well within their community). I don't know how to tell Amazon that, but wish I could since it would point to my experience.
> 
> Am I doomed because I don't have a backlist and a new pen name? As you can (hopefully, just set it up) tell from my signature, I have my social media sites up and running. Some, such as BookBub and Amazon Author Central I can't set up until I have a book out, so those are pending. Thanks for all of the help in this amazing community.
> 
> In any case, I'll post here tomorrow when I'm live so that I can get on Steve's radar for the list. Should I be setting up the Headtalker now or tomorrow when it's live?
> 
> Thanks, Billy


When my campaign ended and my book was under review, I checked out some recent winners to see how my book and my experience as a novelist measured up. Some choices gave me hope. Some were intimidating, but I muddled through, preparing for the worst outcome and hoping for the best outcome.
I'm not sure if Amy Mantravadi participated on this thread, but her book Fracture was recently chosen (March 21) as a KS winner. She has one published short story on record on Amazon. This is kind of atypical, but it can happen. Your book is probably more likely to be chosen if you've published before and had some success with sales and number of reviews on Amazon, but that's not required, evidently.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Thanks for the support. Well, my campaign has been live for like twenty minutes and I still have 0 Hot and Trending and 0 page views, so I just put the book in the trash can, poured in gasoline, and lit it on fire. That's it, back to my cubicle and pointy-haired boss, and so much for dreams of being a writer   Just kidding, of course, but I'm starting to understand what others have said about this thirty-day ordeal!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I second this! King's X Protocol is on my summer reading list, no matter what. Best of luck.


Thanks, Alyson and Tiffany! Coming down to the end. I think I'll be putting a lot of the theories here to the test. 98 hours in H&T (all in the first few days) and still under 1K page views. Not much of a marketer, I'm afraid. I've learned a lot from this board that I'll be putting to use in the future. Thanks very much to everybody for the support and the wisdom. 

I've still got Impulse Spy, Whispering winds, and the Jim Starlin Sci-fi book. Am I supposed to nominate myself? That's how good I am at this.

By the way, Impulse and Whispering both have great covers, better than the Sci-fi cover from the professional comic book artist. Nice work!


----------



## amiblackwelder

My new book ANIMLA GRAPH is up, please vote for it if it looks good to you.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2IHKWLH9K3UPG

I'm also giving out free copies for review. Just message me, thanks.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello Team! I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right, new to Headtalker and Kindle Scout, but I think I managed to create a Headtalker. Please support if you can, and I'll start working my way down the list to support everyone else here. Thanks! Billy
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


Done!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Thanks for the support. Well, my campaign has been live for like twenty minutes and I still have 0 Hot and Trending and 0 page views, so I just put the book in the trash can, poured in gasoline, and lit it on fire. That's it, back to my cubicle and pointy-haired boss, and so much for dreams of being a writer  Just kidding, of course, but I'm starting to understand what others have said about this thirty-day ordeal!


Billy, the stats only update once a day I'm afraid! You won't see any numbers at all until tomorrow! 5.20am ish est I believe is when the stats update (10.20am in the UK for me). Until then you're quite in the dark. The hot and trending list updates hourly (about 15 minutes past the hour), so you can check whether you make it in there each hour, and if you do you'll get the little orange 'hot' tag on your book. Otherwise it's a waiting game until the stats refresh every day!


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> Luck??!! Bill! Shhhhhhh. Better not tell the folks over at the Failed Novelist thread.


I'll have to check that thread out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Thanks for the support. Well, my campaign has been live for like twenty minutes and I still have 0 Hot and Trending and 0 page views, so I just put the book in the trash can, poured in gasoline, and lit it on fire. That's it, back to my cubicle and pointy-haired boss, and so much for dreams of being a writer  Just kidding, of course, but I'm starting to understand what others have said about this thirty-day ordeal!


Billy, the page views update only once per day. Hot and Trending is supposed to update hourly, but sometimes it's a little laggy. In either, case, twenty minutes isn't long enough to accumulate any stats.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, in the past when I received a negative review, I found it helpful to go to Amazon or Goodreads and look up some of my favorite novels: Huckleberry Finn, Brothers Karamazov, One Hundred Years of Solitude, Anna Karenina, Lolita, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, East of Eden, etc. Each and every one of them has a slew of one-star reviews. Simply, there is no accounting for taste.
> 
> Sorry to hear the news, Julianne, Looking forward to your launch. Never give up!!!
> 
> Have the top three covered.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think it's always good to remember that decisions about book quality (and even to some extent marketability) are at least partially subjective. Every book selected by Kindle Press doesn't become a hot seller, and sometimes the rejected books do quite well.
> 
> Think about reviews in that regard. I don't know about you, but I've gotten reviews on the same book so far apart that you would have thought the reviewers had actually read different books. I've even had reviews on the same book that directly contradicted each other. (On my last book one reviewer thought the main character changed too abruptly; another complained that the main character didn't change at all.) It's the same for traditionally published authors. Some reviewers love a book; others hate it. The bottom line is that people read in different ways and have different criteria. I've noticed the same thing even with editorial reviews, where you might expect to see more consistency.
> 
> Getting published by KS, getting good reviews, etc., are partly the result of luck: does your book find its way into the hands of someone whose criteria fit the book, or someone who doesn't? That said, it's certainly not entirely luck. The more we work to perfect our craft, the more likely success is. Even a work of sheer genius and ultimate professionalism, however, can still hit a bump in the road.


Definitely, EXOTIQA was rejected and has been in the top #100 of YA Dystopian a lot. It wavers in the 20,000 ranks a good part of the day and sometimes between 30-40k.

Not bad for a reject

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WRWZRMN


----------



## amiblackwelder

Michael Sussman said:


> Bill Hiatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree. Another good thing to do is to click on the name of that one star and see what books he/she gave five stars to. Many times the books they like are not books you like.
Click to expand...


----------



## KJD1957

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Good morning team (and happy "Thursday" Steve!),
> 
> My Kindle Scout campaign for Vigilante Angels Book I: The Priest is live. Please add me to the daily ledger for this thread, and I appreciate any and all support you can give me, along with my fellow active campaigning authors on this list. I'm going off to figure out how to do Headtalker and I'll circle back for support on that when I have it going.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GDECMSG2NR1Y
> 
> Thanks, Billy


Hi Billy, 
I'm doing a Headtalker campaign (https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/)
If you sponsor me, I'll reciprocate.

Good luck with your campaign. I have 12 days to go. Scary stuff.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

KJD1957 said:


> Hi Billy,
> I'm doing a Headtalker campaign (https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/)
> If you sponsor me, I'll reciprocate.
> 
> Good luck with your campaign. I have 12 days to go. Scary stuff.


Done, with Facebook and Twitter. I'll also nominate, thanks for the recip on both. Good luck!


----------



## KJD1957

Bill Hiatt said:


> The more we work to perfect our craft, the more likely success is. Even a work of sheer genius and ultimate professionalism, however, can still hit a bump in the road.


Amen to that, Bill. :O


----------



## KJD1957

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello Team! I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right, new to Headtalker and Kindle Scout, but I think I managed to create a Headtalker. Please support if you can, and I'll start working my way down the list to support everyone else here. Thanks! Billy
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


Done Billy, 
I'm your #15. Here's mine:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


----------



## KJD1957

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Thanks for the support. Well, my campaign has been live for like twenty minutes and I still have 0 Hot and Trending and 0 page views, so I just put the book in the trash can, poured in gasoline, and lit it on fire. That's it, back to my cubicle and pointy-haired boss, and so much for dreams of being a writer  Just kidding, of course, but I'm starting to understand what others have said about this thirty-day ordeal!


You won't see the first stats until tomorrow. 

and yep, the campaigning is exhausting.


----------



## ritastradling

AlexaKang said:


> Julianne, sorry to hear. Best of luck with the launch!


Yes, Julianne, best of luck!!


----------



## Knox

Stephen T. Harper said:


> I've still got Impulse Spy, Whispering winds, and the Jim Starlin Sci-fi book. Am I supposed to nominate myself? That's how good I am at this.
> 
> By the way, Impulse and Whispering both have great covers, better than the Sci-fi cover from the professional comic book artist. Nice work!


Thanks Stephen! Corsair will be in my new nomination line up. And absolutely vote for yourself!!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Knox said:


> Thanks Stephen! Corsair will be in my new nomination line up. And absolutely vote for yourself!!


Maybe that will put me over the top at the end! &#128526;


----------



## Steve Vernon

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Maybe that will put me over the top at the end! &#128526;


I don't expect they'd put much weight in on a vote from yourself- BUT, voting for yourself ensures that you'll be in on ALL of the whole entire experience. You'll get a free copy of your book, if your book is selected - and that is a great bonus right off the bat. You'll want to see what it looks like when it comes out. You'll want to know WHEN it went out.

So yes - I would most definitely recommend that anyone with a book in the running for Kindle Scout ought to nominate themselves when they hit the last day - just to get that added benefit.


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> I don't expect they'd put much weight in on a vote from yourself- BUT, voting for yourself ensures that you'll be in on ALL of the whole entire experience. You'll get a free copy of your book, if your book is selected - and that is a great bonus right off the bat. You'll want to see what it looks like when it comes out. You'll want to know WHEN it went out.
> 
> So yes - I would most definitely recommend that anyone with a book in the running for Kindle Scout ought to nominate themselves when they hit the last day - just to get that added benefit.


I know, I'm SERIOUSLY regretting not nominating myself! Next time around I will.


----------



## ritastradling

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello Team! I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right, new to Headtalker and Kindle Scout, but I think I managed to create a Headtalker. Please support if you can, and I'll start working my way down the list to support everyone else here. Thanks! Billy
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


Supported!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

ok this wait is nerve wracking!!! I just want it to be over already, take me or leave me!! I don't know if I will do this again.


----------



## KJD1957

Rae B. Lake said:


> ok this wait is nerve wracking!!! I just want it to be over already, take me or leave me!! I don't know if I will do this again.


Wait until your in the mid-campaign wasteland, mate. Totally numb from the whole experience. 
Still hopeful, though. 

That's me, a triumph of hope over expectation. :O


----------



## Kay7979

ritastradling said:


> I know, I'm SERIOUSLY regretting not nominating myself! Next time around I will.


Plus, which ever way it goes, you'll get the notification email.


----------



## Cfoster44

KJD1957 said:


> Wait until your in the mid-campaign wasteland, mate. Totally numb from the whole experience.
> Still hopeful, though.
> 
> That's me, a triumph of hope over expectation. :O


Currently in the mid-campaign wasteland and freaking out a little! Glad I'm not the only one. It's nice to feel the camaraderie of all of us aspiring for the same thing and supporting one another!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks, Alyson and Tiffany! Coming down to the end. I think I'll be putting a lot of the theories here to the test. 98 hours in H&T (all in the first few days) and still under 1K page views. Not much of a marketer, I'm afraid. I've learned a lot from this board that I'll be putting to use in the future. Thanks very much to everybody for the support and the wisdom.
> 
> I've still got Impulse Spy, Whispering winds, and the Jim Starlin Sci-fi book. Am I supposed to nominate myself? That's how good I am at this.
> 
> By the way, Impulse and Whispering both have great covers, better than the Sci-fi cover from the professional comic book artist. Nice work!


 Thanks for the vote! I had no idea you could vote for yourself...


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

RWhite7699 said:


> Ditto!


 Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Good morning team (and happy "Thursday" Steve!),
> 
> My Kindle Scout campaign for Vigilante Angels Book I: The Priest is live. Please add me to the daily ledger for this thread, and I appreciate any and all support you can give me, along with my fellow active campaigning authors on this list. I'm going off to figure out how to do Headtalker and I'll circle back for support on that when I have it going.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GDECMSG2NR1Y
> 
> Thanks, Billy


 Done


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.  I'm still around and still nominating the top three.  Fingers crossed for those waiting on news!


----------



## matthewlehr

I finally figured out how to link my Kindle Scout campaign in the Signature area!  I downloaded a different book from Amazon and then replaced the links.  

I have 15 days left in my campaign.  I didn't realize how intense the Hot list would be: both the euphoria of being HOT and the panic after falling off.  

I've kept my campaign alive with emails and Facebook so far, which is very strange because I only had 19 Facebook friends when this started.  People I haven't been in contact with for 20-30 years are excited to find out I'm in a Kindle Scout campaign and are spreading the word.  Reaching out to people who have made positive comments-the people who have actually read the excerpt-has been particularly effective. 

The first time I fell off the Hot list for 28 hours, I was particularly glum and fatalistic.  I didn't know it would hit me so hard.  I read "Kindle Scout Guide: How to Run a Hot & Trending Campaign and Improve Your Odds of Getting Picked" last night, and it helped calm my nerves.  I'm not sure why the author didn't track me down before my launch to save me the grief.  This site was mentioned very favorably, which is why I'm here.  A forum filled with friendly readers and writers sounds like a good place to relax in between that hourly update from Amazon.  Even though I now know that the opinion of the Amazon editors matters much more than the Hot list, I still check the list just as neurotically. That HOT icon is just too mesmerizing. 

I do have a question in all of this for those of you who have made it this far.  I've noticed that if I start the night Hot, I almost always wake up Hot (and cold stays cold, of course).  It seems much easier to fall off the Hot list during the day.  Is this a general truth, or is it just that my book cover appeals to insomniacs?  

That's probably more than enough for a post.  Good night all!  I'm going to bed Hot.  Hopefully I'll wake up that way!


----------



## KJD1957

Cfoster44 said:


> Currently in the mid-campaign wasteland and freaking out a little! Glad I'm not the only one. It's nice to feel the camaraderie of all of us aspiring for the same thing and supporting one another!


Exactly - we're all in this together.


----------



## matthewlehr

ritastradling said:


> I know, I'm SERIOUSLY regretting not nominating myself! Next time around I will.


I nominated my book the second I went live. I didn't want to risk ending the campaign with zero nominations!


----------



## Tom_Kav

Hey everyone, Tom here. 

First time posting! Really nice to see a community on here all helping each other out. Wish I'd found this before I posted my KindleScout campaign. It's over now, and currently waiting to hear back. Finding the wait to be very painful! On the seventh day with no response, but I've seen from forum posts and blog posts that people have waited up to 11-12 days. 

Do you guys think a longer wait is a good or a bad thing? Or is it simply because they just have a load of books to go through and a relatively small team?

Even if I fail this time around, I think I'll try KindleScout again, but I'll be much more active on here!

Nice to (virtually) meet you all, and hope to get to know you!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Hi Tom  From what I've seen the longer wait doesn't necessarily mean anything, although it's possible you got past an initial quick reject. Some of those longer waits ended in offers whilst others ended in rejects. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## Nick Rippington

Hi guys,
New scout here (dib, dib). Don't ask me to tie a knot though, I struggle with my own laces! My novel Spark Out started like a bull at a gate - over 500 nominations on the first day. It was hot and trending for four days but has now slipped off the side of a cliff. I was wondering if there are any particular tactics people use to spread votes out throughout the month? Also, I did notice there was a list with how many days authors on here had to go with their books. It would be great if Spark Out could be included. I'm coming of age as a scout - 21 today!


----------



## Nick Rippington

Nick Rippington said:


> Hi guys,
> New scout here (dib, dib). Don't ask me to tie a knot though, I struggle with my own laces! My novel Spark Out started like a bull at a gate - over 500 nominations on the first day. It was hot and trending for four days but has now slipped off the side of a cliff. I was wondering if there are any particular tactics people use to spread votes out throughout the month? Also, I did notice there was a list with how many days authors on here had to go with their books. It would be great if Spark Out could be included. I'm coming of age as a scout - 21 today!


Also, how do people put a profile pic of themselves on the site?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Nick Rippington said:


> Also, how do people put a profile pic of themselves on the site?


Try here.

https://www.kboards.com/authorsig/

That will help you set up your signature, although I guess you all ready figured that out.

To add a profile picture go to My KBoards (up at the top in the blue line) and click PROFILE.

Then, click MODIFY PROFILE.

Then, click FORUM PROFILE.

You should be able to figure it out by then.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Thursday and I have got WAY too many balls in the air.

Is anyone else having a slow April, saleswise? My Kindle sales have almost ground to a halt. I'm beginning to think that I smell funny. Or at least my e-books do.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett
LAST DAY LEFT!  Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox
2 days left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
3 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
4 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
7 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
7 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
7 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
8 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
9 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
11 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
11 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
14 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
15 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
15 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
15 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
16 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
17 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
17 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
17 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
21 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
21 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
21 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
22 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
25 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
28 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## amdonehere

Anyone else getting this email from Alex Pavelenko?



> Hello,
> 
> I saw your ebook on Kindle scout. From the blurb it looks like a high quality ebook. If you are looking for some real promotion and exposure for your book, I can help. I will give your campaign an extra boost through multiple promotional campaigns. Email me if you are interested (please mention that you are looking for a Kindle scout campaign).
> 
> I also offer book promotion services for ebooks already published on Amazon Kindle.


I got it just now. Internal alarm going off.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Nick Rippington said:


> Hi guys,
> New scout here (dib, dib). Don't ask me to tie a knot though, I struggle with my own laces! My novel Spark Out started like a bull at a gate - over 500 nominations on the first day. It was hot and trending for four days but has now slipped off the side of a cliff. I was wondering if there are any particular tactics people use to spread votes out throughout the month? Also, I did notice there was a list with how many days authors on here had to go with their books. It would be great if Spark Out could be included. I'm coming of age as a scout - 21 today!


Hey Nick, Welcome. There is a list maintained by Steve, who is so generous to the group, of books and days left to nominate. (don't think you recd 500 nominations probably page views)
Cheers Dan


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Last day of my Scout campaign.  A big thanks to everyone who voted for my story.  This has been a difficult thirty days but I would do it all again!  I'll be working on the next book in my series whether I'm selected or not and hovering around here to see what everyone else is up to.  Good luck to those who are still in the midst of a campaign.  Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> I finally figured out how to link my Kindle Scout campaign in the Signature area! I downloaded a different book from Amazon and then replaced the links.
> 
> I have 15 days left in my campaign. I didn't realize how intense the Hot list would be: both the euphoria of being HOT and the panic after falling off.
> 
> I've kept my campaign alive with emails and Facebook so far, which is very strange because I only had 19 Facebook friends when this started. People I haven't been in contact with for 20-30 years are excited to find out I'm in a Kindle Scout campaign and are spreading the word. Reaching out to people who have made positive comments-the people who have actually read the excerpt-has been particularly effective.
> 
> The first time I fell off the Hot list for 28 hours, I was particularly glum and fatalistic. I didn't know it would hit me so hard. I read "Kindle Scout Guide: How to Run a Hot & Trending Campaign and Improve Your Odds of Getting Picked" last night, and it helped calm my nerves. I'm not sure why the author didn't track me down before my launch to save me the grief. This site was mentioned very favorably, which is why I'm here. A forum filled with friendly readers and writers sounds like a good place to relax in between that hourly update from Amazon. Even though I now know that the opinion of the Amazon editors matters much more than the Hot list, I still check the list just as neurotically. That HOT icon is just too mesmerizing.
> 
> I do have a question in all of this for those of you who have made it this far. I've noticed that if I start the night Hot, I almost always wake up Hot (and cold stays cold, of course). It seems much easier to fall off the Hot list during the day. Is this a general truth, or is it just that my book cover appeals to insomniacs?
> 
> That's probably more than enough for a post. Good night all! I'm going to bed Hot. Hopefully I'll wake up that way!


Hi, 
No question we are all driving ourselves silly checking our entrants incessantly. Seems there is a natural rise and fall for H&T. Don't panic. Cheers Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Last day of my Scout campaign. A big thanks to everyone who voted for my story. This has been a difficult thirty days but I would do it all again! I'll be working on the next book in my series whether I'm selected or not and hovering around here to see what everyone else is up to. Good luck to those who are still in the midst of a campaign. Have a beautiful day!


Good Luck, you have the right attitude. Dan


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

AlexaKang said:


> Anyone else getting this email from Alex Pavelenko?
> 
> I got it just now. Internal alarm going off.


I received the same email. I wonder how he got our email addresses? Maybe they're on the KS page. Alarm bells here too. He would have been much better off pointing us to something viable, like a Fiverr page with good ratings. Please don't give any sensitive information to anyone who contacts you via email (but you already knew that).

Well, I got my first set of stats since my campaign for Vigilante Angels Book I started yesterday. Zero Hot & Trending and still not showing that flag as of right now, kind of a bummer since four others who also started yesterday have been H&T since yesterday afternoon. I know it's not the only criteria for being selected, and in fact pretty low on the list, but I'm doing all I can think of in terms of promotion, without spending a lot of money. Thanks for adding me to the list, Steve!

Billy


----------



## amdonehere

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I received the same email. I wonder how he got our email addresses? Maybe they're on the KS page. Alarm bells here too. He would have been much better off pointing us to something viable, like a Fiverr page with good ratings. Please don't give any sensitive information to anyone who contacts you via email (but you already knew that).
> 
> Well, I got my first set of stats since my campaign for Vigilante Angels Book I started yesterday. Zero Hot & Trending and still not showing that flag as of right now, kind of a bummer since four others who also started yesterday have been H&T since yesterday afternoon. I know it's not the only criteria for being selected, and in fact pretty low on the list, but I'm doing all I can think of in terms of promotion, without spending a lot of money. Thanks for adding me to the list, Steve!
> 
> Billy


Not to mention "Alex Pavlenko" also contacted us from an gmail account. I don't know how he got your email address but my author email address is on my website and FB author page, so not hard to find.

I have no advice for you as to promo unfortunately. Not doing that well myself, so the others who stick on the H&T can answer your questions better. I think the trick is to believe in yourself, believe in your story, no matter what. Or else will drive ourselves crazy. 

Or contact Alex Pavlenko?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Well, I got my first set of stats since my campaign for Vigilante Angels Book I started yesterday. Zero Hot & Trending and still not showing that flag as of right now, kind of a bummer since four others who also started yesterday have been H&T since yesterday afternoon. I know it's not the only criteria for being selected, and in fact pretty low on the list, but I'm doing all I can think of in terms of promotion, without spending a lot of money. Thanks for adding me to the list, Steve!
> 
> Billy


Bear in mind that today there are quite a number of new books from Monday who have had time to get some marketing boosting them into the H&T, and there are 7 ending today books, many of which are also on H&T. I got kicked off it last night and haven't made it back on since, but I also haven't done much marketing today. I'm trying to spread my efforts over the month as best I can and I'm also not doing any paid advertising (for a few reasons). I think it's important to remember the H&T may be helpful but it's not going to get you a contract without a good book to back it up, and not being on H&T isn't going to stop you getting a contract if you have a good book.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Good luck Tiffany and everyone whose books are on their last day today!! 

And I'd ignore that email you guys have received. It's spam -- nothing more than unsolicited email wanting money from you.


----------



## matthewlehr

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Last day of my Scout campaign. A big thanks to everyone who voted for my story. This has been a difficult thirty days but I would do it all again! I'll be working on the next book in my series whether I'm selected or not and hovering around here to see what everyone else is up to. Good luck to those who are still in the midst of a campaign. Have a beautiful day!


Nominated. Congratulations on surviving your 30 days. Good luck!


----------



## matthewlehr

AlexaKang said:


> Anyone else getting this email from Alex Pavelenko?
> 
> I got it just now. Internal alarm going off.


Oh no! He promised me 1 million views today so I gave him all my credit card information.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Woot! I've had the top three on steve's list nominated for a few days now, and tomorrow ... I get to nominate my own book! That means is close to the end, and I have a bit more clarity on things, now. I had a bit of clarity at the end of my first round last year. Then, I forgot all about those ideas. Now, as I enter the 11th hour of my campaign, Those "ideas" I had last time are once again fresh in my mind, along with a bunch of new thoughts on how to approach the entire campaign. I think I'll write things down this time so that if I decide to go through this process again, I'll hopefully be able to do a better job across the board.

On a side note, I've been up in the H&T pretty steadily for the past three days. Granted, I have finally begun to pester everyone I know for nominations, but it's nice to see the charts spike up. I'll share all the stats on Monday, once I drop into the painful waiting period after my campaign ends.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Paul Kohler said:


> Woot! I've had the top three on steve's list nominated for a few days now, and tomorrow ... I get to nominate my own book! That means is close to the end, and I have a bit more clarity on things, now. I had a bit of clarity at the end of my first round last year. Then, I forgot all about those ideas. Now, as I enter the 11th hour of my campaign, Those "ideas" I had last time are once again fresh in my mind, along with a bunch of new thoughts on how to approach the entire campaign. I think I'll write things down this time so that if I decide to go through this process again, I'll hopefully be able to do a better job across the board.
> 
> On a side note, I've been up in the H&T pretty steadily for the past three days. Granted, I have finally begun to pester everyone I know for nominations, but it's nice to see the charts spike up. I'll share all the stats on Monday, once I drop into the painful waiting period after my campaign ends.


Good Luck Paul. It would be interesting for all of us to share stats. It may put an end to all the speculating and finger nail chewing! Ciao Dan


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Good Luck Paul. It would be interesting for all of us to share stats. It may put an end to all the speculating and finger nail chewing! Ciao Dan


With 15 days left, I have 250 hours H&T, 2.1k total views, and 1k Scout views. I wish I could copy and paste these results into the second half of my campaign!


----------



## matthewlehr

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I received the same email. I wonder how he got our email addresses? Maybe they're on the KS page. Alarm bells here too. He would have been much better off pointing us to something viable, like a Fiverr page with good ratings. Please don't give any sensitive information to anyone who contacts you via email (but you already knew that).
> 
> Well, I got my first set of stats since my campaign for Vigilante Angels Book I started yesterday. Zero Hot & Trending and still not showing that flag as of right now, kind of a bummer since four others who also started yesterday have been H&T since yesterday afternoon. I know it's not the only criteria for being selected, and in fact pretty low on the list, but I'm doing all I can think of in terms of promotion, without spending a lot of money. Thanks for adding me to the list, Steve!
> 
> Billy


I don't have money to spend on my campaign, but I have gotten some great free buzz from social media. My best results came from Facebook. I friended people that knew me growing up and then reached out personally to everyone who responded favorably to my book. A positive post from a childhood friend goes a long way, especially if they know a lot of people from your hometown or college. Plus, it's pretty awesome to find out what people I haven't seen since grade school are doing. Good luck!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

matthewlehr said:


> With 15 days left, I have 250 hours H&T, 2.1k total views, and 1k Scout views. I wish I could copy and paste these results into the second half of my campaign!


Green with envy!!!!! I wish I had those numbers!


----------



## matthewlehr

Rae B. Lake said:


> Green with envy!!!!! I wish I had those numbers!


Thanks! I'm fighting the mid-campaign struggle today.

Btw, here is a cover image for "Frozen Perfection" with a link to your campaign if you want it. Just paste this into your signature. I spent like three hours figuring out how to do this for mine yesterday but can do it in a couple minutes now. I can't promise that the size and formatting is perfect.



I guess the image is showing up instead of the code.

[ url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GMRSMOJMKCJK]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/GMRSMOJMKCJK/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[ /img][/url]

Hah! I figured out how to have the code show up. I added two huge spaces to trick the system. Just get rid of the spaces and it will work. I get way too into figuring out stuff like this. I'm sure there are much savvier ways to do it. If anyone wants help creating a signature with their Scout campaign book cover and link, let me know.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

matthewlehr said:


> I don't have money to spend on my campaign, but I have gotten some great free buzz from social media. My best results came from Facebook. I friended people that knew me growing up and then reached out personally to everyone who responded favorably to my book. A positive post from a childhood friend goes a long way, especially if they know a lot of people from your hometown or college. Plus, it's pretty awesome to find out what people I haven't seen since grade school are doing. Good luck!


Dang. I guess this is one of those times when my anti-social media bias bites me. As a computer security guy, and partly because of my job, I don't go there. I created a facebook, website, and twitter for this author persona, but really have no followers or mailing list, since this is my first novel. Guess I'll have to forego that and hope the book stands on its merits. Good luck though Matt, yours looks pretty good and I'll nominate as soon as one of my slots frees up.


----------



## matthewlehr

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Dang. I guess this is one of those times when my anti-social media bias bites me. As a computer security guy, and partly because of my job, I don't go there. I created a facebook, website, and twitter for this author persona, but really have no followers or mailing list, since this is my first novel. Guess I'll have to forego that and hope the book stands on its merits. Good luck though Matt, yours looks pretty good and I'll nominate as soon as one of my slots frees up.


Thank you! From what I've read, the quality of the book is the biggest factor.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Tom_Kav said:


> Hey everyone, Tom here.
> 
> First time posting! Really nice to see a community on here all helping each other out. Wish I'd found this before I posted my KindleScout campaign. It's over now, and currently waiting to hear back. Finding the wait to be very painful! On the seventh day with no response, but I've seen from forum posts and blog posts that people have waited up to 11-12 days.
> 
> Do you guys think a longer wait is a good or a bad thing? Or is it simply because they just have a load of books to go through and a relatively small team?
> 
> Even if I fail this time around, I think I'll try KindleScout again, but I'll be much more active on here!
> 
> Nice to (virtually) meet you all, and hope to get to know you!


Definitely feel your pain on the waiting period, Tom. I'm on day 12 of the wait for my Scout book. I have AFTER THEY CAME on the first screen of my "Past Nominations" -- with my own book having aged off to page 2, ha!


----------



## Tom_Kav

Norman Prentiss said:


> Definitely feel your pain on the waiting period, Tom. I'm on day 12 of the wait for my Scout book. I have AFTER THEY CAME on the first screen of my "Past Nominations" -- with my own book having aged off to page 2, ha!


Day 12?! That's nuts. It would be great if KindleScout had a system in place where you could see your 'In Review' status as more of a timeline. So for example, it could say 'Received by Team' followed by 'Being Read' etc etc. At least then you'd know where you are.

I just want to know! I really hope you hear soon and that it's positive news


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Tom_Kav said:


> I just want to know! I really hope you hear soon and that it's positive news


Good luck back atcha. I'm pretty much wearing out the "refresh" key on my laptop!


----------



## KJD1957

Tom_Kav said:


> Hey everyone, Tom here.
> 
> First time posting! Really nice to see a community on here all helping each other out. Wish I'd found this before I posted my KindleScout campaign. It's over now, and currently waiting to hear back. Finding the wait to be very painful! On the seventh day with no response, but I've seen from forum posts and blog posts that people have waited up to 11-12 days.
> 
> Do you guys think a longer wait is a good or a bad thing? Or is it simply because they just have a load of books to go through and a relatively small team?
> 
> Even if I fail this time around, I think I'll try KindleScout again, but I'll be much more active on here!
> 
> Nice to (virtually) meet you all, and hope to get to know you!


Welcome Tom and good luck. The wait must be excruciating. Still, you know what they say. "No news is ...

...excruciating!"


----------



## KJD1957

Nick Rippington said:


> Hi guys,
> New scout here (dib, dib). Don't ask me to tie a knot though, I struggle with my own laces! My novel Spark Out started like a bull at a gate - over 500 nominations on the first day. It was hot and trending for four days but has now slipped off the side of a cliff. I was wondering if there are any particular tactics people use to spread votes out throughout the month? Also, I did notice there was a list with how many days authors on here had to go with their books. It would be great if Spark Out could be included. I'm coming of age as a scout - 21 today!


Hi Nick, 
Welcome aboard. Glad you can make it. I've read your sample and love it. Will deffo nominate when you're in the last week of the campaign. Other, more experienced hands here may give you a more definitive answer, but the consensus seems to be Author Shout is a good bet as it's cheap. 

Remember this, the quality of the m/s will serve you better than huge nominations/viewing support (although good support is nice for the spirit).

Good luck with the rest of your campaign, mate.


----------



## KJD1957

I have the following on my nominations list:
Whispering Winds Unveiled by Tiffany Garnett, and 
Impulse Spy by Carrie Ann Knox

The very best of luck to you Tiffany and Carrie.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Has anyone else noticed the hourly refresh time has changed? It used to refresh all the lists (notably Hot and Trending) at 15 minutes past the hour. Now it seems to be 45 minutes past the hour. (Not that I'm obsessively checking the page or anything...)


----------



## KJD1957

Paul Kohler said:


> Woot! I've had the top three on steve's list nominated for a few days now, and tomorrow ... I get to nominate my own book!
> 
> On a side note, I've been up in the H&T pretty steadily for the past three days. Granted, I have finally begun to pester everyone I know for nominations, but it's nice to see the charts spike up. I'll share all the stats on Monday, once I drop into the painful waiting period after my campaign ends.


Good luck Paul. 
I still have to hold my breath for another 11 days. Starting to turn blue now.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> With 15 days left, I have 250 hours H&T, 2.1k total views, and 1k Scout views. I wish I could copy and paste these results into the second half of my campaign!


Superb numbers, Matt. 
I'll share mine at the end of my campaign--not that I'm superstitious I'll jinx anything of course. Oh no! Not a bit of it.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> With 15 days left, I have 250 hours H&T, 2.1k total views, and 1k Scout views. I wish I could copy and paste these results into the second half of my campaign!


Those are impressive stats Matt!


----------



## Nick Rippington

Thanks Steve for including me on the list!   I have also received the email from Alex Pavelenko. I think he's probably just one of these guys who posts to different social media sites and probably has a list of 100k followers across them, none of which have the slightest interest in UK gangland thrillers! There are loads of them out there looking to make a quick buck at the expense of Indie authors. It's up to the individual whether they think he can do anything for any of us but I personally won't be taking up any offer he might make. Dan Petrosini, you are right of course. It is page views. Is there a way of actually finding out how many nominations you've received? I must admit I launched quite a vigorous campaign across Facebook, Twitter, Google+, my blog and also paid £10 for a FB ad that got me plenty of leads, but I've peaked too soon and the well has run pretty much dry. Will need another surge soon! Thanks to Kerry Donovan (Ryan Kaine: On The Run) for introducing me to this useful group!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I just got another email, in addition to the Alex Pavelenko one yesterday. I'll copy it below, and redact the link. Definitely don't click on strange links in your email folks, especially bit.ly or other "shortened" ones. Could lead you to a site that will insert malware in your computer, or take it for ransom. You all have done backups each day, right? I really prefer Duplicati for free, safe backups, especially to cloud drives like Google Drive, etc. It's the only service I know of where *only* you have the keys. Carbonite and others keep a copy of your encryption key. Good if you need to get bailed out, bad if they get hacked or the government says "turn it over". I use PW Safe to store all of my passwords. Also free.

Hi, Mr.DeCarlo: Congrats for submitting "Vigilante Angel Book I" to Kindle Scout. After my own KS experience, I wrote the article "Maximizing your Kindle Scout opportunities" at http://xxxxxx. I think it may be helpful for your campaign, I wish you the best of luck!
Best,
Fabiola Isaac


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> Superb numbers, Matt.
> I'll share mine at the end of my campaign--not that I'm superstitious I'll jinx anything of course. Oh no! Not a bit of it.


Smart move not jinxing yourself. I haven't been H&T since 8am!


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Those are impressive stats Matt!


Thanks! Hopefully, they would make great final numbers too because my campaign has become a ghost today!


----------



## Knox

Jennifer Bull said:


> Has anyone else noticed the hourly refresh time has changed? It used to refresh all the lists (notably Hot and Trending) at 15 minutes past the hour. Now it seems to be 45 minutes past the hour. (Not that I'm obsessively checking the page or anything...)


I thought I was going crazy! First, I'm pretty sure it didn't change for 3 hours today. Then once it finally did, it has been at a different time since! Bizarre. Definitely obsessively checking in my last day...

Thanks for all the support as my campaign comes to a close, guys. What a ride! I'm exhausted.


----------



## matthewlehr

Knox said:


> I thought I was going crazy! First, I'm pretty sure it didn't change for 3 hours today. Then once it finally did, it has been at a different time since! Bizarre. Definitely obsessively checking in my last day...
> 
> Thanks for all the support as my campaign comes to a close, guys. What a ride! I'm exhausted.


You've run a great campaign. Congratulations. I just nominated "Impulse Spy".


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Knox said:


> I thought I was going crazy! First, I'm pretty sure it didn't change for 3 hours today. Then once it finally did, it has been at a different time since! Bizarre. Definitely obsessively checking in my last day...
> 
> Thanks for all the support as my campaign comes to a close, guys. What a ride! I'm exhausted.


I thought it hadn't changed for a few hours too... but assumed I must have not noticed the switch, and then I noticed the time change later on. I'll have to check and see if it has switched back today or if it's still half an hour later. Congrats on finishing your campaign! Let's hope you don't have to wait long for some good news!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Yeah, fab numbers, Matt! You're running a great campaign! I started off quite well but I think I'm going to struggle for a bit now. Yesterday my stats were 449 views with 66 hours in H&T, with 25 days to go. I've not been back in H&T and I've got a few more days until I hit my next planned marketing push, so I expect those stats won't improve much over the next few days!

Nick -- no way to know the number of nominations, unfortunately. You don't even find out after the campaign finishes, accepted or not. My guess is that H&T is heavily based on nominations, so if you're sticking on H&T then I'd guess you're getting a good ratio of nominations to page views. But, it's just a guess. No-one really knows the secret calculations behind H&T!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I have got the day off. Time to get some writing done.

I see some of you folks talking about receiving some e-mail from some fellow who is going to revolutionize your Kindle Scout campaign if ONLY you send them umpteen dollars.

I wonder if that guy is related to all of those folks who keep e-mailing me and telling me that if I only send them $500 they will teach me the hidden Shaolin temple secrets of how to sell a billion e-books tomorrow.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
2 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
3 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
6 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
6 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
6 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
7 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
8 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
10 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
10 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
13 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
14 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
14 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
14 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
15 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
16 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
16 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
16 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
20 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
20 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
20 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
21 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
24 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
27 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> Smart move not jinxing yourself. I haven't been H&T since 8am!


Me? Smart?
Never been accused of that before!


----------



## KJD1957

Knox said:


> I thought I was going crazy! First, I'm pretty sure it didn't change for 3 hours today. Then once it finally did, it has been at a different time since! Bizarre. Definitely obsessively checking in my last day...
> 
> Thanks for all the support as my campaign comes to a close, guys. What a ride! I'm exhausted.


I've nomed you. Best of luck with the decision. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Nick Rippington

Jennifer Bull said:


> I thought it hadn't changed for a few hours too... but assumed I must have not noticed the switch, and then I noticed the time change later on. I'll have to check and see if it has switched back today or if it's still half an hour later. Congrats on finishing your campaign! Let's hope you don't have to wait long for some good news!!


Thanks, Jennifer, and good luck with the campaign


----------



## KJD1957

Just nominated:
Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper, and 
Turn by Paul B. Kohler

Good luck Stephen and Paul! Go guys!


----------



## Nick Rippington

I've been on the author board, but I can't see how you manage to get your profile pic onto the site. Anyone help?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nick Rippington said:


> I've been on the author board, but I can't see how you manage to get your profile pic onto the site. Anyone help?


Click on your name to get to your profile, then click modify profile/forum profile, and it's the top setting where you can add your profile picture


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Steve Vernon said:


> Let's get to the list, shall we?


Just used my newly open slots to nominate Turn and Lovers. Good luck!

This is day three for me and no H&T yet, bummer. Maybe I need to talk to Alex Pavelenko and Fabioli. He also said he needs help wire transferring his rich uncle's fortune in Abu Dhabi, so maybe I don't need to be a famous author after all


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Just used my newly opened two slots to nominate Turn and The Lovers.

Also, was told by several folks they left comments but I can't figure out how to see them -- or are those never seen by the actual writer? Anyone got an idea how to see them?

Thanks as always. As usual, here's my link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## sheritybemy

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday and I have got the day off. Time to get some writing done.
> 
> I see some of you folks talking about receiving some e-mail from some fellow who is going to revolutionize your Kindle Scout campaign if ONLY you send them umpteen dollars.
> 
> I wonder if that guy is related to all of those folks who keep e-mailing me and telling me that if I only send them $500 they will teach me the hidden Shaolin temple secrets of how to sell a billion e-books tomorrow.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 2 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 3 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 6 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 6 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 6 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 7 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 8 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 10 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 10 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 13 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 14 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 14 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 14 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 15 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 16 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 16 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 16 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 20 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 20 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 20 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 21 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 24 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 27 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Nominated already

The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
Glad to see it's hot, can't wait to read&#129316;

Just nominated

Turn by Paul B. Kohler 
The lovers by Irina Shapiro

Fingers crossed for you &#129310;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Aww, I feel part of the gang now. Alex Pavlenko wants to promote me too  Although I am a little concerned that he emailed both my author email (which is on my website, so I expect this) and my personal email (which should not be posted anywhere). That's some scouting he's doing.

Rwf, when you nominate a book the popup box offers a number of star ratings you can fill out for different aspects of the campaign, as well as a comments section. These, I believe, are only visible to the Kindle Scout editors.

Best of luck to those on the last day or two of their campaigns!!


----------



## Rwf999

Jennifer Bull said:


> Aww, I feel part of the gang now. Alex Pavlenko wants to promote me too  Although I am a little concerned that he emailed both my author email (which is on my website, so I expect this) and my personal email (which should not be posted anywhere). That's some scouting he's doing.
> 
> Rwf, when you nominate a book the popup box offers a number of star ratings you can fill out for different aspects of the campaign, as well as a comments section. These, I believe, are only visible to the Kindle Scout editors.
> 
> Best of luck to those on the last day or two of their campaigns!!


Thank you, Jennifer -- just thought we might get to see 'em so we'd be either more encouraged or more discouraged, as a sort of push to KEEP AT IT! 
Bob


----------



## Rae B. Lake

matthewlehr said:


> Thanks! I'm fighting the mid-campaign struggle today.
> 
> Btw, here is a cover image for "Frozen Perfection" with a link to your campaign if you want it. Just paste this into your signature. I spent like three hours figuring out how to do this for mine yesterday but can do it in a couple minutes now. I can't promise that the size and formatting is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the image is showing up instead of the code.
> 
> [ url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GMRSMOJMKCJK]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/GMRSMOJMKCJK/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[ /img][/url]
> 
> Hah! I figured out how to have the code show up. I added two huge spaces to trick the system. Just get rid of the spaces and it will work. I get way too into figuring out stuff like this. I'm sure there are much savvier ways to do it. If anyone wants help creating a signature with their Scout campaign book cover and link, let me know.
> [/quote]
> 
> Thank you!!!!! It worked! I feel so professional now! ;D


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Rwf999 said:


> Thank you, Jennifer -- just thought we might get to see 'em so we'd be either more encouraged or more discouraged, as a sort of push to KEEP AT IT!
> Bob


I wish we could! I really would love stats on how many nominations we have too. I bet that would be a lot more telling than the current stats when comparing between accepted and rejected campaigns.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
Turn by Paul B. Kohler

nominated!!!

Good luck guys!!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just filled my two open slots with _Turn_ and _The Lovers_. Good luck to both!

I hope to be submitting my fantasy adventure, _The Book Knights_, soon. Just waiting for my amazing cover artist to do his magic. Stay tuned...


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots available and nominated:

Turn by Paul B. Kohler
The Lovers by Irina Shapiro

Already had Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper in my third nom slot.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 2 days left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 3 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro


I had three open slots this morning, and I nominated the top three from Steve's list! Good luck to you all, but especially for the one in the middle there.


----------



## ishapiro_99

Well, I signed up for Author Shout, as many people have suggested, but haven't seen any spike in views. I'm in the FINAL STRETCH and would really appreciate a helping hand. Please nominate my book.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2A7OA8S8JJFFS


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Jennifer Bull said:


> Has anyone else noticed the hourly refresh time has changed? It used to refresh all the lists (notably Hot and Trending) at 15 minutes past the hour. Now it seems to be 45 minutes past the hour. (Not that I'm obsessively checking the page or anything...)


You should've been here for daylight savings. The stats didn't refresh for dayzzz. #KSwarstories


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Alyson Larrabee said:


> You should've been here for daylight savings. The stats didn't refresh for dayzzz. #KSwarstories


:O I don't think I'd have coped!!


----------



## Cfoster44

Over 15 days in and 0 hours in hot and trending... the anxiety builds!

Have people used third party promotion sites or do they focus mainly on mobilizing their already present social networks?

Thanks for the help,
Chuck


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Cfoster44 said:


> Over 15 days in and 0 hours in hot and trending... the anxiety builds!
> 
> Have people used third party promotion sites or do they focus mainly on mobilizing their already present social networks?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Chuck


That H&T list is not easy to get on, or stay on for that matter! I've not used any third party promotion sites for a few reasons. So far I've just utilised social media and family/friends contacts. I'm not very pushy when it comes to direct marketing (because I, personally, don't like pushy marketing) so that doesn't help me with getting votes!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cfoster44 said:


> Over 15 days in and 0 hours in hot and trending... the anxiety builds!
> 
> Have people used third party promotion sites or do they focus mainly on mobilizing their already present social networks?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Chuck


Keep in mind that the stats don't determine selection. Some high stat books have been rejected, while low stat ones have been accepted. (I'm saying that in case the whole thing is making you overly nervous.

That said, people use different approaches. Those with big social media followings advertise to their current base. Some used paid promotion sites. Some use both. A few use a "set it and forget it" model. (Put the book up and let the chips fall where they may.)

If you have a following, I'd advertise to them gently (just a few times during the thirty days). In this thread you can find information about paid promotion sites. Some get results, but others don't.

As I said, campaigns don't get books picked, but they can help with the eventual launch. For selected books, every nomination equals a free book (which in that context counts as a sale and boosts initial ranking). For books that aren't selected, the exposure makes it easier to get a self-publishing launch off the ground. (My rejected Scout book performed better than any of my other titles.)

if you don't have a social media following, it's good to build one, but building one authentically takes time, so don't worry about it right now.


----------



## Tom_Kav

Bill Hiatt said:


> Keep in mind that the stats don't determine selection. Some high stat books have been rejected, while low stat ones have been accepted. (I'm saying that in case the whole thing is making you overly nervous.
> 
> That said, people use different approaches. Those with big social media followings advertise to their current base. Some used paid promotion sites. Some use both. A few use a "set it and forget it" model. (Put the book up and let the chips fall where they may.)
> 
> If you have a following, I'd advertise to them gently (just a few times during the thirty days). In this thread you can find information about paid promotion sites. Some get results, but others don't.
> 
> As I said, campaigns don't get books picked, but they can help with the eventual launch. For selected books, every nomination equals a free book (which in that context counts as a sale and boosts initial ranking). For books that aren't selected, the exposure makes it easier to get a self-publishing launch off the ground. (My rejected Scout book performed better than any of my other titles.)
> 
> if you don't have a social media following, it's good to build one, but building one authentically takes time, so don't worry about it right now.


I'm hoping the quality of the cover/ms itself is the defining factor once it gets into the hands of the editorial team, because my stats were incredibly meager compared to some of yours. I did a little bit on twitter (both ads and natural) and got the illustrator that worked on the cover to share on her social media channels (which got the highest page views), but for most of the time did the "set it and forget it" tactic.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tom_Kav said:


> I'm hoping the quality of the cover/ms itself is the defining factor once it gets into the hands of the editorial team, because my stats were incredibly meager compared to some of yours. I did a little bit on twitter (both ads and natural) and got the illustrator that worked on the cover to share on her social media channels (which got the highest page views), but for most of the time did the "set it and forget it" tactic.


The consensus seems to be that you are exactly right. The manuscript (and to some extent the cover) is what makes the difference. for a while, Lincoln Cole was accumulating shared campaign stats and his website, and while the average for page views and hot and trending was higher for selected books, there were plenty of outliers on both sides and many more books above the average for selected books that didn't make it. I'm sure high stats don't hurt, but it's clear they aren't decisive.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

sheritybemy said:


> Nominated already
> 
> The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> Glad to see it's hot, can't wait to read&#129316;
> 
> Just nominated
> 
> Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> The lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 
> Fingers crossed for you &#129310;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And Hot again at last! Maybe nominating myself really did put it over the top! lol!

So... I had a dream about all this last night (for real). It was a mostly unpleasant dream with me looking over the shoulder of a KP editor while they looked over my book with a checklist around a conference table. The guy was checking off each point of my campaign as a dismal failure, saying "no points for this, no point for that..." then he said...

"But I love this book and I want to publish it." So I guess I've got that going for me now.

Thanks everybody for your support! Good luck to Tiffany and Carrie Ann!

Nominating Turn and The Lovers - good luck!


----------



## KJD1957

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just filled my two open slots with _Turn_ and _The Lovers_. Good luck to both!
> 
> I hope to be submitting my fantasy adventure, _The Book Knights_, soon. Just waiting for my amazing cover artist to do his magic. Stay tuned...


Exciting times, JG. Looking forward to reading the sample.


----------



## KJD1957

Rae B. Lake said:


> Thank you!!!!! It worked! I feel so professional now!


Looking good Rae B. And no, that's not a 'come on', I'm a granddad. 

Best of luck with your campaign.


----------



## KJD1957

Paul Kohler said:


> I had three open slots this morning, and I nominated the top three from Steve's list! Good luck to you all, but especially for the one in the middle there.


Quit that ridiculous self aggrandisement, Paul. Completely our of order. shocking. :O
Wait another 10 days to see what I'm like!


----------



## Cfoster44

Bill Hiatt said:


> The consensus seems to be that you are exactly right. The manuscript (and to some extent the cover) is what makes the difference. for a while, Lincoln Cole was accumulating shared campaign stats and his website, and while the average for page views and hot and trending was higher for selected books, there were plenty of outliers on both sides and many more books above the average for selected books that didn't make it. I'm sure high stats don't hurt, but it's clear they aren't decisive.


Thanks for the info and the advice. The process of putting your work out there is pretty surreal and even more so to think that so many of us are a part of it.

Glad I found this community and will do my part nominating others too!


----------



## KJD1957

Cfoster44 said:


> Over 15 days in and 0 hours in hot and trending... the anxiety builds!
> 
> Have people used third party promotion sites or do they focus mainly on mobilizing their already present social networks?


I've been using my FB and Twitter accounts, Author Shout, and doing Newsletter swaps with my author friends.

And now, with 10 days to do, I'm down to searching for long-lost relatives and asking neighbours if their pets have Kindle and social media accounts. Expecting a huge fall off in support support until the final couple of days when my buddies here might help rescue my chances. 

Pretty please.


----------



## Michael Sussman

No one seems to believe me, but the H&T list does not refresh hourly. I have seen it change several times in the course of an hour. (Haven't been following it so closely as of late, since my novel is now Cold & Lonely.)  

Two slots open:
Turn
The Lovers

Good luck, folks!


----------



## amdonehere

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I just got another email, in addition to the Alex Pavelenko one yesterday. I'll copy it below, and redact the link. Definitely don't click on strange links in your email folks, especially bit.ly or other "shortened" ones. Could lead you to a site that will insert malware in your computer, or take it for ransom. You all have done backups each day, right? I really prefer Duplicati for free, safe backups, especially to cloud drives like Google Drive, etc. It's the only service I know of where *only* you have the keys. Carbonite and others keep a copy of your encryption key. Good if you need to get bailed out, bad if they get hacked or the government says "turn it over". I use PW Safe to store all of my passwords. Also free.
> 
> Hi, Mr.DeCarlo: Congrats for submitting "Vigilante Angel Book I" to Kindle Scout. After my own KS experience, I wrote the article "Maximizing your Kindle Scout opportunities" at http://xxxxxx. I think it may be helpful for your campaign, I wish you the best of luck!
> Best,
> Fabiola Isaac


Well I got this:

> From: [email protected]
> Date: April 20, 2017 at 7:52:48 AM EDT
> To:
> Subject: FWD: Re: Problems [[email protected]] (FROM: some gmail address)
> Reply-To: [email protected]
>
> Hi I am having navigational problems visiting your site. can you help?? I am unable to find any information related to your book. Thanks
>
> Maria Solano

Uh huh.

Meantime, I wonder if Alex Pavlenko offers group therapy sessions to Scouters.


----------



## Knox

Michael Sussman said:


> No one seems to believe me, but the H&T list does not refresh hourly. I have seen it change several times in the course of an hour. (Haven't been following it so closely as of late, since my novel is now Cold & Lonely.)


I don't think it's a matter of belief, we are just not experiencing that. I can tell you unequivocally that it has not been the case on my end. Every waking hour for the past month I have refreshed just before the reset time- and nothing has changed since the previous reset, which always occurred between 15-20 minutes after the hour. The list has always exactly the same, at least on the H&T list (haven't been looking at the others). Until the next reset, again always at the same time, until a little flip occurred after a couple hour stall yesterday. This wouldn't be the case if the list changed more than once. 
Maybe you have something weird that the rest of us don't have, dunno. But I think there are too many of us on here obsessively checking (not me!) to think only one person has actually noticed such a thing 



AlexaKang said:


> Well I got this:
> 
> > From: [email protected]
> > Date: April 20, 2017 at 7:52:48 AM EDT
> > To:
> > Subject: FWD: Re: Problems [[email protected]] (FROM: some gmail address)
> > Reply-To: [email protected]
> >
> > Hi I am having navigational problems visiting your site. can you help?? I am unable to find any information related to your book. Thanks
> >> Maria Solano


I got that one too, both of them! Wondered how they got my personal email...

So glad to be done, but now for the wait! I think the wine festival tomorrow should help... Thanks everybody!


----------



## KJD1957

Michael Sussman said:


> No one seems to believe me, but the H&T list does not refresh hourly. I have seen it change several times in the course of an hour. (Haven't been following it so closely as of late, since my novel is now Cold & Lonely.)
> 
> Good luck, folks!


Ha! Nice to read you are so sanguine about it, Michael! 
Good luck, mate.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Michael Sussman said:


> No one seems to believe me, but the H&T list does not refresh hourly. I have seen it change several times in the course of an hour. (Haven't been following it so closely as of late, since my novel is now Cold & Lonely.)
> 
> Two slots open:
> Turn
> The Lovers
> 
> Good luck, folks!


Really? I've been following it quite closely since I joined with my campaign and it's consistently updated at 16 minutes past the hour until yesterday when it had a period of no updating, then started updating at 46 minutes past the hour. I base it on the order of the books changing on the H&T list. Every refresh they shuffle the books around. Obviously I've only been here a few days, so perhaps I've just not been watching long enough to experience it.


----------



## KJD1957

Knox said:


> So glad to be done, but now for the wait! I think the wine festival tomorrow should help... Thanks everybody!


Wine festival?Wine festival!

And why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Don't worry, mine's cold and lonely too!  I think we should ask Scout to create a Cold and Lonely list.


----------



## Knox

KJD1957 said:


> Wine festival?Wine festival!
> 
> And why wasn't I invited?


Haha- come on down! A Scout wine festival sounds even better!!


----------



## Patricia KC

AlexaKang said:


> Well I got this:
> 
> > From: [email protected]
> > Date: April 20, 2017 at 7:52:48 AM EDT
> > To:
> > Subject: FWD: Re: Problems [[email protected]] (FROM: some gmail address)
> > Reply-To: [email protected]
> >
> > Hi I am having navigational problems visiting your site. can you help?? I am unable to find any information related to your book. Thanks
> >
> > Maria Solano
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Meantime, I wonder if Alex Pavlenko offers group therapy sessions to Scouters.


I got the same (exactly) Maria Solano email back in November. Alex Pavlenko is new, but there were others who hunted down Scout participants and offered promotion for a fee. I ignored them all.

I'm not sure what Maria Solano is after, but since the novel was front and center on the home page and all over the website, I ignored her too.


----------



## RWhite7699

Nick Rippington said:


> I've been on the author board, but I can't see how you manage to get your profile pic onto the site. Anyone help?


Click on your name, click Modify Profile, click Forum Profile, click Browse, click Upload an Avatar


----------



## RWhite7699

Michael Sussman said:


> No one seems to believe me, but the H&T list does not refresh hourly. I have seen it change several times in the course of an hour. (Haven't been following it so closely as of late, since my novel is now Cold & Lonely.)
> 
> Two slots open:
> Turn
> The Lovers
> 
> Good luck, folks!


KS says they update H & T every hour, but I think that's just an estimate or an average. If things are slow, it may take longer. If things are hopping, it may take less time. So they refresh whenever they need to.


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Turn and The Lovers. Good luck!


----------



## amdonehere

Patricia KC said:


> I got the same (exactly) Maria Solano email back in November. Alex Pavlenko is new, but there were others who hunted down Scout participants and offered promotion for a fee. I ignored them all.
> 
> I'm not sure what Maria Solano is after, but since the novel was front and center on the home page and all over the website, I ignored her too.


Between her and Alex, Maria is probably more dangerous. What tipped me off was the "domainsbyproxy". I did some digging and it seems it has something to do with trying to redirect your site.

She may be looking to pirate our sites and redirect it for nefarious purposes. But I'd defer to someone with more tech knowledge than me. Either way, don't respond.


----------



## Jill James

Nominated  Turn by Paul B. Kohler

Love the cover!! Said so on the questions under when you nominate.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Jill James said:


> Nominated Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 
> Love the cover!! Said so on the questions under when you nominate.


Woot! Thanks, Jill! Hopefully that'll help the Kindle Scout Gods offer me up a contract.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

KJD1957 said:


> Exciting times, JG. Looking forward to reading the sample.


Thanks, Kerry. I hope you end up getting a free copy of the whole thing!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Knox said:


> I got that one too, both of them! Wondered how they got my personal email...


They are probably using the WHOIS entry for your web site registration.


----------



## Starkenberg

Jennifer Bull said:


> Really? I've been following it quite closely since I joined with my campaign and it's consistently updated at 16 minutes past the hour until yesterday when it had a period of no updating, then started updating at 46 minutes past the hour. I base it on the order of the books changing on the H&T list. Every refresh they shuffle the books around. Obviously I've only been here a few days, so perhaps I've just not been watching long enough to experience it.


As my first act on KBoards, I hereby nominate your book, thus warming it up.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Starkenberg said:


> As my first act on KBoards, I hereby nominate your book, thus warming it up.


Aww, thank you!!  And welcome to KBoards! Are you running a Kindle Scout campaign?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

KJD1957 said:


> Wine festival?Wine festival!
> 
> And why wasn't I invited?


You? what about me?


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Bill Hiatt said:


> For books that aren't selected, the exposure makes it easier to get a self-publishing launch off the ground. (My rejected Scout book performed better than any of my other titles.)


Bill - how is that? Do books that aren't selected get a list of those who nominated it so that we can build a mailing list or something? Or is it just organic since people "out there" now know about the book from the campaign?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Bill - how is that? Do books that aren't selected get a list of those who nominated it so that we can build a mailing list or something? Or is it just organic since people "out there" now know about the book from the campaign?


If your book isn't selected, your thank you note (the one you entered during your submission) still goes out to everyone who nominated you, and many include a link to their newsletter signup in that. Also, once you self-publish, you can send an email through Kindle Scout to all those who nominated you to tell them that your book is now available. Many 'failed' scouters have said it gave them a good boost on their launch day compared to titles they launched that hadn't gone through the Scout process.


----------



## thegirl

Thunderclap supporters required http://thndr.me/1A0Jy8


----------



## LynneLeite

AlexaKang said:


> Well I got this:
> 
> > From: [email protected]
> > Date: April 20, 2017 at 7:52:48 AM EDT
> > To:
> > Subject: FWD: Re: Problems [[email protected]] (FROM: some gmail address)
> > Reply-To: [email protected]
> >
> > Hi I am having navigational problems visiting your site. can you help?? I am unable to find any information related to your book. Thanks
> >
> > Maria Solano
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> Meantime, I wonder if Alex Pavlenko offers group therapy sessions to Scouters.


Oh, wow!! So I have a Kindle Scout campaign going (first one, first novel) and I am NEW to kboards. Came on to check if there was a reply to my post about whether or not we can post our campaign info here for nominations etc. and saw this post!!!

Well, I got the one from Maria Solano and figured it was spam/scammer. I have privacy on my domains and the message was forwarded by the privacy company. Also, heard from Alex, but a quick Google search made me think he, too, is a scammer. BUT the message from Fabiola might have gotten me!!! And, yes, it did include a link, which I did not click, but very possibly would have if I hadn't read these posts! She/he/it used the contact form on my website, so it really seemed legit and I even thought it might be from someone here on kboards trying to help out a fellow author or promote their writing books. Thanks to all who have shared.


----------



## KJD1957

thegirl said:


> Thunderclap supporters required http://thndr.me/1A0Jy8


Er, no please? No thank you? 
No "I'm running a Thunderclap campaign would you mind supporting it and if you do I'll reciprocate?" 
Hmmm!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

LynneLeite said:


> Oh, wow!! So I have a Kindle Scout campaign going (first one, first novel) and I am NEW to kboards. Came on to check if there was a reply to my post about whether or not we can post our campaign info here for nominations etc. and saw this post!!!
> 
> Well, I got the one from Maria Solano and figured it was spam/scammer. I have privacy on my domains and the message was forwarded by the privacy company. Also, heard from Alex, but a quick Google search made me think he, too, is a scammer. BUT the message from Fabiola might have gotten me!!! And, yes, it did include a link, which I did not click, but very possibly would have if I hadn't read these posts! She/he/it used the contact form on my website, so it really seemed legit and I even thought it might be from someone here on kboards trying to help out a fellow author or promote their writing books. Thanks to all who have shared.


Welcome!  I suspect we might get a few more of these emails before our campaigns are up!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

thegirl said:


> Thunderclap supporters required http://thndr.me/1A0Jy8


You've posted this link quite a few times, but you might find people more receptive to helping if you join in the conversations rather than just spamming the thread with a link. Maybe throw in a please and thank you from time to time  The people on this thread are very nice... and I'm pretty sure most of them don't bite either.


----------



## matthewlehr

Just nominated:
Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper, and 
Turn by Paul B. Kohler

I wrote about 12 posts yesterday and received 12 kboard views.  Hmmmm....  If I write 1,000 posts today...


----------



## Knox

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> You? what about me?


All right, that's it- Scout wine festival!! See ya'll in Virginia tomorrow.


----------



## C L Salaski

I just started a Headtalker campaign for "The Neglected Ones".

I need your help. Please click the link below:

"Free copy? "The Neglected Ones" on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP. https://hdtk.co/7N6JJ"

If I've done something wrong on my Headtalker campaign, please let me know.

Thanks so much!

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

ishapiro_99 said:


> Well, I signed up for Author Shout, as many people have suggested, but haven't seen any spike in views. I'm in the FINAL STRETCH and would really appreciate a helping hand. Please nominate my book.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2A7OA8S8JJFFS


I just nominated your book "The Lovers". Gave it five stars for each question. I hope you win!


----------



## C L Salaski

My three nominations right now are for:

The Flapper Affair

Just Three Dates

The Lovers


----------



## Cfoster44

matthewlehr said:


> I wrote about 12 posts yesterday and received 12 kboard views. Hmmmm.... If I write 1,000 posts today...


You're almost there!


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Bill - how is that? Do books that aren't selected get a list of those who nominated it so that we can build a mailing list or something? Or is it just organic since people "out there" now know about the book from the campaign?


We don't get the email addresses, but we can send an email through KS to them when our book is published. The day of release I sold 17 copies without any other promotion going on, with quite a few more the following day.

However, I saw effects far beyond that, which led me to believe that the exposure had some general benefits. For instance, when I was doing other promotions, I often got results three or four times what I had gotten before from the same promoters--odd, to say the least. I also noticed far more international sales than normal, but that may partly have been a function of some of my stories appearing in cross-promotional anthologies that did well internationally at about the same time.

Maybe the book was somehow amazingly more appealing than my earlier work--though clearly not enough to grab the Scout editors--but I think Scout exposure must have had something to do with its success. Of course, getting off to a strong start like that makes the book sticky and leads to additional benefits. I released in early November, and only in April did the book drop back into something like the norm for my other books, though even now it still leads in pages read by a considerable margin, and, counting sales and full read equivalents together, it's still my most active book.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Found out about a half hour ago that my LIFE IN A HAUNTED HOUSE wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout.  This 13 day wait was really tough, and it reached the point where I was relieved to know either way (though, of course, I would have been much happier with the opposite result, ha!).

Ready to pick myself up and get psyched for my own release of the book.  I love the novel, and love the tie-in stories I wrote to help promote it, and I hope some of you folks get a chance to read it!

Wishing everybody else continued strong sales, through Kindle Scout or elsewhere...and I'll keep nomming books from Steve's list, because there are many great authors here, and it's such a great community 

--Norman


----------



## matthewlehr

ishapiro_99 said:


> Well, I signed up for Author Shout, as many people have suggested, but haven't seen any spike in views. I'm in the FINAL STRETCH and would really appreciate a helping hand. Please nominate my book.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2A7OA8S8JJFFS


I didn't now about the kboards when I started my campaign, so I only have 2 slots to share, but that means you are next!


----------



## matthewlehr

Jennifer Bull said:


> Don't worry, mine's cold and lonely too!  I think we should ask Scout to create a Cold and Lonely list.


HA!!! Of course, then we would start stressing when we didn't see our books on the C&L list or the H&T list.


----------



## RWhite7699

C L Salaski said:


> I just started a Headtalker campaign for "The Neglected Ones".
> 
> I need your help. Please click the link below:
> 
> "Free copy? "The Neglected Ones" on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP. https://hdtk.co/7N6JJ"
> 
> If I've done something wrong on my Headtalker campaign, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> The link above takes me to your Kindle Scout page. Headtalker is supposed to send you a link for your Headtalker campaign.
> 
> Cindy


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Knox said:


> All right, that's it- Scout wine festival!! See ya'll in Virginia tomorrow.


I've been driving up from Florida for hours and can't fine you guys.... Dan


----------



## C L Salaski

Thank you for catching that error!

Here is the correct link to my headtalker campaign:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


----------



## Paul Kohler

Thank you all for who've nominated Turn as it nears the end! I've been nonstop nominating everyone on Steve's list as they near the top. Even after my campaign is over, I'll continue to stick around here until I catch everyone who's mentioned they've nominated my book (yeah, I've been keeping tabs!). Good luck to everyone that is nearing the end. I'm going to be toasting a glass of champagne when it's over, too. Not because I think it'll get a contract, but because it's my wife's and my 24th anniversary on the same day! How cool is that?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Sorry, Norman, that's harsh they made you wait 13 days... although maybe it means you were really close. Best of luck with the launch!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Congrats on the successful launch, Lorri! Thanks for sharing your stats and I hope the sales keep going!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Good luck, Paul! And happy Wedding Anniversary for tomorrow


----------



## KJD1957

C L Salaski said:


> I just started a Headtalker campaign for "The Neglected Ones".
> 
> I need your help. Please click the link below:
> 
> "Free copy? "The Neglected Ones" on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP. https://hdtk.co/7N6JJ"
> 
> If I've done something wrong on my Headtalker campaign, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, those links take me to the KS pages.


----------



## KJD1957

Norman Prentiss said:


> Found out about a half hour ago that my LIFE IN A HAUNTED HOUSE wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout. This 13 day wait was really tough, and it reached the point where I was relieved to know either way (though, of course, I would have been much happier with the opposite result, ha!).
> 
> Ready to pick myself up and get psyched for my own release of the book. I love the novel, and love the tie-in stories I wrote to help promote it, and I hope some of you folks get a chance to read it!
> 
> Wishing everybody else continued strong sales, through Kindle Scout or elsewhere...and I'll keep nomming books from Steve's list, because there are many great authors here, and it's such a great community
> 
> --Norman


Aw crap, Norman. Commiserations. 
Bloody good luck with the release, mate.
I hate all this bad news, but I guess we didn't become authors to win any popularity contests ... wait a minute, yes we did! Damn it!


----------



## KJD1957

Lorri Moulton said:


> ...but I had over 700 downloads. Now, that the book is 99 cents (as low as I can go in KU) I've sold fourteen, but about 2-3 books downloaded on KU every day. So, much more than any of my other books!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let others know how it went. I'll enter another book this fall, just to see if I get the same bump. Even if it isn't chosen, it's great free advertising!


Thanks for the info Lorri. 
Copy what Az does? Can't fault that for a good idea. Nice numbers, too. 
See you again in the autumn. 
Meanwhile, best of luck with sales and KENP reads.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> HA!!! Of course, then we would start stressing when we didn't see our books on the C&L list or the H&T list.


C&L? All my books are on that list, Matthew. 
I've grown exposure immunity to the stress on that front.


----------



## KJD1957

C L Salaski said:


> Thank you for catching that error!
> 
> Here is the correct link to my headtalker campaign:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


Done, I'm number 12 on your list. Would you mind supporting mine, in exchange? 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/

Thanks millions.


----------



## KJD1957

Paul Kohler said:


> Thank you all for who've nominated Turn as it nears the end! I've been nonstop nominating everyone on Steve's list as they near the top. Even after my campaign is over, I'll continue to stick around here until I catch everyone who's mentioned they've nominated my book (yeah, I've been keeping tabs!). Good luck to everyone that is nearing the end. I'm going to be toasting a glass of champagne when it's over, too. Not because I think it'll get a contract, but because it's my wife's and my 24th anniversary on the same day! How cool is that?


24 years! Congrats, Paul. 
My wife and I celebrated out 40th in Feb. You have a long way to go! 
Wishing you well for the KS decision mate.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> 24 years! Congrats, Paul.
> My wife and I celebrated out 40th in Feb. You have a long way to go!
> Wishing you well for the KS decision mate.


Congrats on the 40th KJD! Hubby and I celebrated our 6th recently... we've got a way to go!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

I've supported the headtalkers listed on this page... I'll try to catch any others as they come in. I'm not doing a headtalker, but if anyone feels like helping me with a retweet of my pinned post on Twitter (https://twitter.com/jenniferabull), it'd be much appreciated  Thanks!


----------



## sheritybemy

KJD1957 said:


> 24 years! Congrats, Paul.
> My wife and I celebrated out 40th in Feb. You have a long way to go!
> Wishing you well for the KS decision mate.


Congrats on the anniversaries and good luck.
Me and my nonexistent hubby celebrated our zero anniversary never 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Ah, congrats, Tom!! 'bout time we had some good news!


----------



## sheritybemy

Norman Prentiss said:


> Found out about a half hour ago that my LIFE IN A HAUNTED HOUSE wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout. This 13 day wait was really tough, and it reached the point where I was relieved to know either way (though, of course, I would have been much happier with the opposite result, ha!).
> 
> Ready to pick myself up and get psyched for my own release of the book. I love the novel, and love the tie-in stories I wrote to help promote it, and I hope some of you folks get a chance to read it!
> 
> Wishing everybody else continued strong sales, through Kindle Scout or elsewhere...and I'll keep nomming books from Steve's list, because there are many great authors here, and it's such a great community
> 
> --Norman


Sorry to hear that. I hope this won't discourage you. As we await our own death knell...on to the next book huh...
One of them will do it someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_Kav

Jennifer Bull said:


> Ah, congrats, Tom!! 'bout time we had some good news!


Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!

I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


I'm so pleased for you  Keep us updated on how it goes! You've given me some hope too (my stats are 66hours and 540 views but I've used a lot of my marketing reach already, even though I'm still fairly early in the campaign!). It's a beautiful cover!


----------



## Cfoster44

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


Congrats!


----------



## Rwf999

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


Never even saw this book to nominate it, just now read the sample pages, exceptionally good writing, clearly deserved to get selected. Damn Brits always seem to have a real grasp of the English language. Maybe I need to move there. Congratulations, Tom Kav!


----------



## sheritybemy

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


Yay! My first nom that was selected. Looking forward to the read. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Rankin

Norman Prentiss said:


> Found out about a half hour ago that my LIFE IN A HAUNTED HOUSE wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout. This 13 day wait was really tough, and it reached the point where I was relieved to know either way (though, of course, I would have been much happier with the opposite result, ha!).
> 
> Ready to pick myself up and get psyched for my own release of the book. I love the novel, and love the tie-in stories I wrote to help promote it, and I hope some of you folks get a chance to read it!
> 
> Wishing everybody else continued strong sales, through Kindle Scout or elsewhere...and I'll keep nomming books from Steve's list, because there are many great authors here, and it's such a great community
> 
> --Norman


Sorry Norman, best of luck with your own release. Definitely a missed opportunity on KP's part!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lorri Moulton said:


> Everyone has their own plans on how to launch their book if Scout doesn't accept it.
> 
> I am not a well-known author, so I decided to do what Scout does. I put my book up for five days as FREE right after I found out. So, when the emails were sent to my scouts, they could read the book for free, which would have been the case if it had been chosen.
> 
> Again, not for everyone...but I had over 700 downloads. Now, that the book is 99 cents (as low as I can go in KU) I've sold fourteen, but about 2-3 books downloaded on KU every day. So, much more than any of my other books!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let others know how it went. I'll enter another book this fall, just to see if I get the same bump. Even if it isn't chosen, it's great free advertising!


Those do indeed sound like good results. I think if one uses a good strategy, KS can fuel an excellent book launch.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Norman Prentiss said:


> Found out about a half hour ago that my LIFE IN A HAUNTED HOUSE wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout. This 13 day wait was really tough, and it reached the point where I was relieved to know either way (though, of course, I would have been much happier with the opposite result, ha!).
> 
> Ready to pick myself up and get psyched for my own release of the book. I love the novel, and love the tie-in stories I wrote to help promote it, and I hope some of you folks get a chance to read it!
> 
> Wishing everybody else continued strong sales, through Kindle Scout or elsewhere...and I'll keep nomming books from Steve's list, because there are many great authors here, and it's such a great community
> 
> --Norman


I'll definitely pick up a copy. It looks very appealing.

It's a good idea to release relatively soon, while the Scout exposure is still fresh. It's also a good idea to have a fairly low intro price and do as much promotion as you can in the first month. (A lot of promoters will accept a book with few or no reviews if it's a new release.) As far as I can tell, Amazon algorithms favor steady sales over sudden bursts without much tail. If you can get the book to do pretty well for a while, the visibility should be incredible. (At least that strategy worked for me.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


Further proof that if the Scout editors see a book they really like, they pick it up, regardless of stats.

Congratulations! I'm looking forward to reading your book.


----------



## KJD1957

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!


Congrats, Tom.
Just goes to show how important it is to have a good m/s rather than huge viewing numbers. 
Well done indeed!


----------



## MichelleKidd

C L Salaski said:


> Thank you for catching that error!
> 
> Here is the correct link to my headtalker campaign:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


Gotcha, Cindy!


----------



## KJD1957

Jennifer Bull said:


> I've supported the headtalkers listed on this page... I'll try to catch any others as they come in. I'm not doing a headtalker, but if anyone feels like helping me with a retweet of my pinned post on Twitter (https://twitter.com/jenniferabull), it'd be much appreciated  Thanks!


done!


----------



## KJD1957

Rwf999 said:


> Never even saw this book to nominate it, just now read the sample pages, exceptionally good writing, clearly deserved to get selected. Damn Brits always seem to have a real grasp of the English language. Maybe I need to move there. Congratulations, Tom Kav!


I migrated from England to France. Maybe I ought to move back! :/


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> I've supported the headtalkers listed on this page... I'll try to catch any others as they come in. I'm not doing a headtalker, but if anyone feels like helping me with a retweet of my pinned post on Twitter (https://twitter.com/jenniferabull), it'd be much appreciated  Thanks!


Hi Jennifer
Just retweeted!
Good Luck Dan
The Final Enemy


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!
> Way to go Tom!
> Sell a million of them,
> Dan


----------



## matthewlehr

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


This is wonderful news!

Congratulations too on giving all of us Cold and Lonely Kindle Scout campaigners a burst of hope for our own ice cold books.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Jennifer
> Just retweeted!
> Good Luck Dan
> The Final Enemy


Thanks, Dan! Good luck to you too!  Love your cover by the way!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've been trying to break into my back shed for the last week or two. The darned padlock is rusted shut. I've hit it with WD-40, but no luck. Today I bought a bolt cutter and went at it with no apparent effect, except for the dents I made in the bolt cutter. Serves me right for buying my tools at WalMart. I took the bolt-cutter back and tried a hacksaw. Also no effect. I had to use one of those chintzy mini-hacksaws, for access purposes - but it didn't seem to work at all.

I'm going to visit a locksmith next. I priced the proper bolt-cutters and they were about sixty bucks. Seems to be a lot for a tool that I am most likely only going to use once.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
1 day left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
2 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
5 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
5 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
5 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
6 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
7 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
9 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
9 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
12 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
13 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
13 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
13 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
14 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
15 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
15 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
15 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
19 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
19 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
19 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
20 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
23 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
26 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
28 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: The locksmith was closed. This will have to wait until Monday morning.


----------



## matthewlehr

Rwf999 said:


> Never even saw this book to nominate it, just now read the sample pages, exceptionally good writing, clearly deserved to get selected. Damn Brits always seem to have a real grasp of the English language. Maybe I need to move there. Congratulations, Tom Kav!


Is it too late to change my persona? Let me try.

This campaign has me knackered and feeling like my book is a damp squib. Cheers to "After They Came" for making everything seem hunky-dory today! Brilliant writing mate!


----------



## C L Salaski

Paul Kohler said:


> Thank you all for who've nominated Turn as it nears the end! I've been nonstop nominating everyone on Steve's list as they near the top. Even after my campaign is over, I'll continue to stick around here until I catch everyone who's mentioned they've nominated my book (yeah, I've been keeping tabs!). Good luck to everyone that is nearing the end. I'm going to be toasting a glass of champagne when it's over, too. Not because I think it'll get a contract, but because it's my wife's and my 24th anniversary on the same day! How cool is that?


Hi Paul,

I just nominated Turn. Gave it 5 stars for everything.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

matthewlehr said:


> Is it too late to change my persona? Let me try.
> 
> This campaign has me knackered and feeling like my book is a damp squib. Cheers to "After They Came" for making everything seem hunky-dory today! Brilliant writing mate!


Just saved your novel and will nominate it when it is in the ending soon category.

Best of luck to you,

Cindy


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> done!


Thanks, KJD!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Sorry Norman.  Had hopes you would make it.


----------



## Amy Bol

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello Team! I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right, new to Headtalker and Kindle Scout, but I think I managed to create a Headtalker. Please support if you can, and I'll start working my way down the list to support everyone else here. Thanks! Billy
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


Billy, I'm new and fumbling my way through as well. Is Headtalker like Thunderclap?


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Amy Bol said:


> Billy, I'm new and fumbling my way through as well. Is Headtalker like Thunderclap?


I haven't used Thunderclap, but the recommendations I've seen is that Headtalker is similar and free. That was a win-win for me. I really like it.


----------



## Michael Sussman

That's great news, Tom! And certainly encouraging to everyone who can't point to stellar stats.

Good luck to you, Paul!

Have the top three nominated.

Have a great weekend, y'all.


----------



## matthewlehr

C L Salaski said:


> Just saved your novel and will nominate it when it is in the ending soon category.
> 
> Best of luck to you,
> 
> Cindy


Thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

You've abandoned us poor souls on the C&L list, Matt  Congrats


----------



## matthewlehr

Jennifer Bull said:


> You've abandoned us poor souls on the C&L list, Matt  Congrats


It must've been my attempt at British slang, mate!


----------



## matthewlehr

Has there been any final consensus on when the refresh time is?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Haha, better keep up with that British slang then if it gets you out of the freezer! The hourly refresh seems to be fairly consistent at 46 minutes past the hour for me at the moment.


----------



## matthewlehr

Jennifer Bull said:


> Haha, better keep up with that British slang then if it gets you out of the freezer! The hourly refresh seems to be fairly consistent at 46 minutes past the hour for me at the moment.


Thanks. I saw the refresh then as well. Cheers!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Congratulations, Tom and thanks for sharing the stats.
--JoAnn


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday. I've been trying to break into my back shed for the last week or two. The darned padlock is rusted shut. I've hit it with WD-40, but no luck. Today I bought a bolt cutter and went at it with no apparent effect, except for the dents I made in the bolt cutter. Serves me right for buying my tools at WalMart. I took the bolt-cutter back and tried a hacksaw. Also no effect. I had to use one of those chintzy mini-hacksaws, for access purposes - but it didn't seem to work at all.
> 
> I'm going to visit a locksmith next. I priced the proper bolt-cutters and they were about sixty bucks. Seems to be a lot for a tool that I am most likely only going to use once.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Corsair: The King's X Protocol by Stephen T. Harper
> 1 day left  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
> 2 days left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 5 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 5 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 5 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 6 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 7 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 9 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 9 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 12 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 13 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 13 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 13 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 14 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 15 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 15 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 15 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 19 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 19 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 19 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 20 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 23 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 26 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 28 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> PS: The locksmith was closed. This will have to wait until Monday morning.


Thanks as always for keeping this list, Steve.

Hours to go for me. I'll post my final stats tomorrow, but it looks like it'll be 144 hours in H&T and about 1000 page views.

Also, 2 nights in a row of "success" dreams. Last night I won $789,000 in a casino. Why that number? I don't know, but the dream was very specific. Hmm.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Best of luck, Stephen! Hopefully your wait to hear won't be too long!!


----------



## Cfoster44

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks as always for keeping this list, Steve.
> 
> Hours to go for me. I'll post my final stats tomorrow, but it looks like it'll be 144 hours in H&T and about 1000 page views.
> 
> Also, 2 nights in a row of "success" dreams. Last night I won $789,000 in a casino. Why that number? I don't know, but the dream was very specific. Hmm.


Best of luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KJD1957

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday. I've been trying to break into my back shed for the last week or two. The darned padlock is rusted shut. I've hit it with WD-40, but no luck. Today I bought a bolt cutter and went at it with no apparent effect, except for the dents I made in the bolt cutter. Serves me right for buying my tools at WalMart. I took the bolt-cutter back and tried a hacksaw. Also no effect. I had to use one of those chintzy mini-hacksaws, for access purposes - but it didn't seem to work at all.


You need to hire/buy and angle grinder with a diamond tipped wheel. :/


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Jennifer Bull said:


> Sorry, Norman, that's harsh they made you wait 13 days... although maybe it means you were really close. Best of luck with the launch!


Thanks, Jennifer! Had a feeling I was getting news yesterday, which made for a really tense 24 hours!!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Paul Kohler said:


> Thank you all for who've nominated Turn as it nears the end! I've been nonstop nominating everyone on Steve's list as they near the top. Even after my campaign is over, I'll continue to stick around here until I catch everyone who's mentioned they've nominated my book (yeah, I've been keeping tabs!). Good luck to everyone that is nearing the end. I'm going to be toasting a glass of champagne when it's over, too. Not because I think it'll get a contract, but because it's my wife's and my 24th anniversary on the same day! How cool is that?


Happy 24th anniversary, Paul -- and congrats on the end of your campaign!


----------



## Cfoster44

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/

Just started a headtalker campaign and will be supporting those who have posted their own. I would truly be humbled by any reciprocal support!

Seems like it's worth a shot to help add exposure.

Best,
Chuck


----------



## Norman Prentiss

KJD1957 said:


> Aw crap, Norman. Commiserations.
> Bloody good luck with the release, mate.
> I hate all this bad news, but I guess we didn't become authors to win any popularity contests ... wait a minute, yes we did! Damn it!


Thanks for the good wishes! As for popularity contests... yes, haha, I thought I became a writer so I wouldn't have to be a salesman


----------



## Norman Prentiss

sheritybemy said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope this won't discourage you. As we await our own death knell...on to the next book huh...
> One of them will do it someday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! No, not quite discouraged, but just having to toughen up a little! I think the road for this book would have been easier w/Amazon's help, but with more of my own marketing efforts I think I've got a good shot.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Tom_Kav said:


> Thank you, Jennifer! Was a very unexpected thing to wake up to! As I said in a previous post, my stats were incredibly meager (just under 700 views across the whole campaign and only 72 hours in hot and trending), so I wasn't expecting them to pick it. And now the work begins!
> 
> I'm going to have to send something to the illustrator who did the cover, I reckon having the cover done by her was a part of it!


Congratulations, Tom! Really glad things went your way. And *always* thank the cover artist!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

TT Rankin said:


> Sorry Norman, best of luck with your own release. Definitely a missed opportunity on KP's part!


Thanks, man! Maybe KP will get another shot at me one of these days!!!


----------



## Norman Prentiss

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll definitely pick up a copy. It looks very appealing.
> 
> It's a good idea to release relatively soon, while the Scout exposure is still fresh. It's also a good idea to have a fairly low intro price and do as much promotion as you can in the first month. (A lot of promoters will accept a book with few or no reviews if it's a new release.) As far as I can tell, Amazon algorithms favor steady sales over sudden bursts without much tail. If you can get the book to do pretty well for a while, the visibility should be incredible. (At least that strategy worked for me.)


Thanks, Bill. This is really good advice, and I'll be doing my best to follow it!

Planning to release the book at an "introductory discount" of 99 cents. Do you think I should do that the whole first month? Or maybe bump it up after the initial week? The regular price will be $2.99.


----------



## Norman Prentiss

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Sorry Norman. Had hopes you would make it.


Thanks so much, JoAnn! It's been nice to have folks here rooting for me -- we're all in the same boat, and all very serious about our books!


----------



## matthewlehr

I'm heartened that Amazon actually reads all of our books.  I feel like any other publisher would send them straight to the junk heap without even looking at them.  When I submitted, I had this misconception that Amazon would cut my book off right at 5,000 words.  The cutoff actually ended up being slightly over 6,000 words.  It seems like Amazon has an actual person who is trying to choose the best spot in our stories to leave readers wanting more.


----------



## matthewlehr

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks as always for keeping this list, Steve.
> 
> Hours to go for me. I'll post my final stats tomorrow, but it looks like it'll be 144 hours in H&T and about 1000 page views.
> 
> Also, 2 nights in a row of "success" dreams. Last night I won $789,000 in a casino. Why that number? I don't know, but the dream was very specific. Hmm.


Good luck. So, I have to ask. Would you rather win the Scout contract or the $789,000?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> I'm heartened that Amazon actually reads all of our books. I feel like any other publisher would send them straight to the junk heap without even looking at them. When I submitted, I had this misconception that Amazon would cut my book off right at 5,000 words. The cutoff actually ended up being slightly over 6,000 words. It seems like Amazon has an actual person who is trying to choose the best spot in our stories to leave readers wanting more.


That is encouraging to learn. Bottom line is we hope the book is judged on its merits not a popularity contest ( i realize the author engagement aspect and our lists and ability to sell copies but the brutal fact is, in my opinion, that we all want Zon to do the selling. Their reach far exceeds any of most of us)
Good luck to all
Dan\The Final Enemy


----------



## matthewlehr

ishapiro_99 said:


> Well, I signed up for Author Shout, as many people have suggested, but haven't seen any spike in views. I'm in the FINAL STRETCH and would really appreciate a helping hand. Please nominate my book.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2A7OA8S8JJFFS


I nominated "The Lovers" and "Turn". Good luck!


----------



## KJD1957

Cfoster44 said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/
> 
> Just started a headtalker campaign and will be supporting those who have posted their own. I would truly be humbled by any reciprocal support!
> 
> Best,
> Chuck


Done, I'm #13. Here's mine for reciprocation: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


----------



## KJD1957

I nominated 
Turn by Paul B. Kohler
The Lovers by Irina Shapiro

Best of luck, guys.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I'm about to begin a six-day work week.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
1 day left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
4 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
4 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
4 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
5 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
6 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
8 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
8 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
11 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
12 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
12 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
12 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
13 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
14 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
14 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
14 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
18 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
18 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
18 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
19 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
22 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
25 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
25 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
27 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Rwf999

matthewlehr said:


> I'm heartened that Amazon actually reads all of our books. I feel like any other publisher would send them straight to the junk heap without even looking at them. When I submitted, I had this misconception that Amazon would cut my book off right at 5,000 words. The cutoff actually ended up being slightly over 6,000 words. It seems like Amazon has an actual person who is trying to choose the best spot in our stories to leave readers wanting more.


Hey, Matthew, I think you're absolutely correct -- I felt the same about my sample pages. They seem to be paying a LOT of attention to us, however many of 'them' are running the Kindle Scout show up in Amazon Heaven. 
Bob


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Just nominated Angel of Death for my single open slot, wishing it the best.

Just fell off the Hot & Bothered list again, sure runs hot & cold, with only 4 days left getting the heebie-jeebies (is it still very hip & modern to say that?), will post my stats at the end to help determine if they made any (or much) difference. Thanks. Amazing group here -- so many literate posts, as opposed to many other sites.
Parker T. (or just Bob)

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Cfoster44 said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/
> 
> Just started a headtalker campaign and will be supporting those who have posted their own. I would truly be humbled by any reciprocal support!


Chuck - I supported yours. Here's mine in case you (or anyone else!) wants to reciprocate. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/

I've got 25 days left and it's a bummer to look at the zero hours of Hot & Trending. I thought maybe I'd have a couple by now, but then as a debut author using a pen name I have zero mailing list or social network to help. Just my friends here 

To try to add a positive spin, my page views are almost split between internal and external so I am getting some views on its own merit, but the fact that I'm not H&T leads me to believe the viewers aren't excited. And maybe the lack of majority external traffic will lead Amazon to believe I'm not good at marketing. So much you can read into this, if you let your mind wander!

Anyhoo, I've realized that I've let my obsession with this interfere with my productivity on Book II. So I've finally gone back to getting words down and I feel much better about that. This is a great learning experience.

Happy Sunday and best of luck to everyone currently "in the game."


----------



## mayahughes

Nominated Turn and Lovers for my two free spots. Best of luck to you both! 

My campaign for Her Forsaken Prince has been a bust so far, not sure what this will mean for my chances...

Page reads are lot and H&T is nowhere to be found.


----------



## sheritybemy

LAST DAY LEFT!  Turn by Paul B. Kohler
1 day left  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
4 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer

Nominated. Good luck.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> Just nominated Angel of Death for my single open slot, wishing it the best.
> 
> Just fell off the Hot & Bothered list again, sure runs hot & cold, with only 4 days left getting the heebie-jeebies (is it still very hip & modern to say that?), will post my stats at the end to help determine if they made any (or much) difference. Thanks. Amazing group here -- so many literate posts, as opposed to many other sites.
> Parker T. (or just Bob)
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


Good Luck Parker just nominated it.
Dan
The Final Enemy


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

Wow!  I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry.  On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news.  I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled.  It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version.  Thanks again for everyone who voted for me.  I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.  

And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views. 

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Thanks for sharing Tiffany and best of luck with your release, I would be interested to learn how the five day free period impacts actual sales. Best of all Dan Petrosini


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Wow, that is quick... sorry to hear you weren't selected but congrats on your new release! I hope you find the Scout marketing pays off in release sales


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> I'm heartened that Amazon actually reads all of our books. I feel like any other publisher would send them straight to the junk heap without even looking at them. When I submitted, I had this misconception that Amazon would cut my book off right at 5,000 words. The cutoff actually ended up being slightly over 6,000 words. It seems like Amazon has an actual person who is trying to choose the best spot in our stories to leave readers wanting more.


I find it quite interesting... on one hand, they are taking care when loading the manuscript extracts because, as you say, they've cut the extract off at a suitable point rather than just taking the first 5k words. I'm pleased about that. But on the other hand, there are books on Scout that don't meet their own guidelines (excessive editing errors or excessive violence/profanity), which obviously went through that same initial review process.

I think, based on the selected novels having very varied stats, it seems that the editors do look at all the books before accepting/rejecting, so that is nice to know. We all get a chance at being considered, regardless of our marketing reach.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


My rejection came very fast as well. I was disappointed, but my release was successful, and I'm sure yours will be as well.


----------



## Rwf999

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Good Luck Parker just nominated it.
> Dan
> The Final Enemy


Thank you, Dan -- really appreciate it!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jennifer Bull said:


> I find it quite interesting... on one hand, they are taking care when loading the manuscript extracts because, as you say, they've cut the extract off at a suitable point rather than just taking the first 5k words. I'm pleased about that. But on the other hand, there are books on Scout that don't meet their own guidelines (excessive editing errors or excessive violence/profanity), which obviously went through that same initial review process.
> 
> I think, based on the selected novels having very varied stats, it seems that the editors do look at all the books before accepting/rejecting, so that is nice to know. We all get a chance at being considered, regardless of our marketing reach.


Yes, some books do get through the first screening that you might not expect. I haven't quite figured out why that is unless the screeners are just overworked and have to make a decision fast.

When Scout first started, a lot of people were saying, "There's no hope for me; I have no social media following," and they didn't even enter. I hope people like that now realize they have a real chance.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> To try to add a positive spin, my page views are almost split between internal and external so I am getting some views on its own merit, but the fact that I'm not H&T leads me to believe the viewers aren't excited. And maybe the lack of majority external traffic will lead Amazon to believe I'm not good at marketing. So much you can read into this, if you let your mind wander!


Keep in mind that many people wait until the end of a campaign to nominate so that they can maximize their number of nominations (and thus possible free books). The fact that someone doesn't nominate right away is not necessarily a reflection of a lack of interest.


----------



## sheritybemy

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Rejection simply paves a road to eventual success...
You just have to keep on writing and getting better, one day you'll have one they can't reject.
All the best.


----------



## C L Salaski

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


I just checked out Whispering Winds on Kindle. It doesn't list any genres. Are you still working on choosing three or four genres?

I nominated Whispering Winds and was sorry to hear it wasn't selected by the Scouts.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> That is encouraging to learn. Bottom line is we hope the book is judged on its merits not a popularity contest ( i realize the author engagement aspect and our lists and ability to sell copies but the brutal fact is, in my opinion, that we all want Zon to do the selling. Their reach far exceeds any of most of us)
> Good luck to all
> Dan\The Final Enemy


Yes, spot on. Editors are reading these books. An agent just looks at your pitch in the query and doesn't even send you a "no thank you" email. KS is nerve rattling and not perfect but a great opportunity for indie authors.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

matthewlehr said:


> I'm heartened that Amazon actually reads all of our books. I feel like any other publisher would send them straight to the junk heap without even looking at them. When I submitted, I had this misconception that Amazon would cut my book off right at 5,000 words. The cutoff actually ended up being slightly over 6,000 words. It seems like Amazon has an actual person who is trying to choose the best spot in our stories to leave readers wanting more.


So true. I didn't do a word count but someone chose a perfect spot to stop in my story and it wasn't at the end of a chapter.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

matthewlehr said:


> Good luck. So, I have to ask. Would you rather win the Scout contract or the $789,000?


Well, 789K would buy a great book cover.

I finished with 144 H/T and apparently exactly 1,000 page views. (They listed it as 1K). Although, from the final day's views, I think it was a little over.

Thanks for your support, everybody. The wait is on for me.


----------



## thegirl

CLICK LINK AND NOMINATE.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS
Last 4 days of this great campaign. I appeal to everyone who has not yet NOMINATED my book to do so. Thank you


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Yes, spot on. Editors are reading these books. An agent just looks at your pitch in the query and doesn't even send you a "no thank you" email. KS is nerve rattling and not perfect but a great opportunity for indie authors.


Totally agree. Compared to slush piles and query letters... this system is a tremendous opportunity for humble authors to get access to the big machine. I love the amount of thought and effort Amazon puts into innovating the publishing business.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Sorry to hear that Tiffany. Good luck with the release!


----------



## Knox

Stephen T. Harper said:


> I finished with 144 H/T and apparently exactly 1,000 page views. (They listed it as 1K). Although, from the final day's views, I think it was a little over.


They round all of them down to the nearest hundred. You can figure out your exact number of votes by adding up the daily totals in each column (yes i did that!). 
Best of luck.



Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled.


Sorry to hear that Tiffany! That's awesome you were so ready to go- no waiting around for you! Good luck with your launch!!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Cfoster44 said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/
> 
> Just started a headtalker campaign and will be supporting those who have posted their own. I would truly be humbled by any reciprocal support!
> 
> Seems like it's worth a shot to help add exposure.
> 
> Best,
> Chuck


Done if you can or anyone please support mine
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/
Thanks Dan


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

I have been pretty good about not obsessing, but I think I just realized how rough the wait is going to be. Every email that comes triggers hope and fear. Yikes.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I haven't used Thunderclap, but the recommendations I've seen is that Headtalker is similar and free. That was a win-win for me. I really like it.


I joined and would appreciate any support
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/
Thanks Dan


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I joined and would appreciate any support
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/
> Thanks Dan


Done. Here's mine, if you can reciprocate. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/ Good luck!


----------



## amdonehere

matthewlehr said:


> I'm heartened that Amazon actually reads all of our books. I feel like any other publisher would send them straight to the junk heap without even looking at them. When I submitted, I had this misconception that Amazon would cut my book off right at 5,000 words. The cutoff actually ended up being slightly over 6,000 words. It seems like Amazon has an actual person who is trying to choose the best spot in our stories to leave readers wanting more.


I noticed that too! It was a very pleasant surprise. Also, the few times I had to email the Scout team, they'd been very nice and positive, with fairly quick response time within 24 hrs. Knowing that they have a small team, I really appreciate what they do.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Best of luck with your launch, Tiffany.

Filled open slot with Angel of Death.


----------



## Jill James

Had a free spot, nominated The Lovers. That cover is gorgeous.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I just had a spot open up and nominated The Lovers. Good luck, it's your last day, now the suspenseful waiting begins!


----------



## Jada Ryker

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I joined and would appreciate any support
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/
> Thanks Dan


Hi, Dan, if I'm reading it right, you need 500 supporters or it won't be shared: This message will only be shared if it is supported by at least 500 people by April 28, 2017 8:00am Eastern Time (US & Canada). Most of these I see with like 25, and if they go over, it's all good.

If I missed anyone who (nicely asked) for support, just let me know. Even though you don't hear a lot from me, I check Steve's list daily, I keep my noms full, and I read the posts.

I'm always surprised by KS decisions. They've passed up some great books. I try to support them by purchasing and reading, but I'm always running short on time.

Good luck!


----------



## Rwf999

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I joined and would appreciate any support
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/
> Thanks Dan


Yeah, Dan, 
Hit up your Headtalker campaign, hope that works for you.
Parker T.


----------



## Rwf999

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Dan, if I'm reading it right, you need 500 supporters or it won't be shared: This message will only be shared if it is supported by at least 500 people by April 28, 2017 8:00am Eastern Time (US & Canada). Most of these I see with like 25, and if they go over, it's all good.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey, Dan,
Jada's right, 500 is a big number to hit, even if Headtalker says 965,990 (whatever) on social media out there, did mine for 25, got 29, added quite a few views and H&T hours when it kicked in, worth it because it's free, but I'd change that number to a lower one to be certain it goes live (sorry, it's free advice, so that's what it's worth).


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Dan, if I'm reading it right, you need 500 supporters or it won't be shared: This message will only be shared if it is supported by at least 500 people by April 28, 2017 8:00am Eastern Time (US & Canada). Most of these I see with like 25, and if they go over, it's all good.
> 
> If I missed anyone who (nicely asked) for support, just let me know. Even though you don't hear a lot from me, I check Steve's list daily, I keep my noms full, and I read the posts.
> 
> I'm always surprised by KS decisions. They've passed up some great books. I try to support them by purchasing and reading, but I'm always running short on time.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Jada,
Thanks. I am unaware of any minimum. It doesn't make sense as how would you get to 500??


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Dan,
> Jada's right, 500 is a big number to hit, even if Headtalker says 965,990 (whatever) on social media out there, did mine for 25, got 29, added quite a few views and H&T hours when it kicked in, worth it because it's free, but I'd change that number to a lower one to be certain it goes live (sorry, it's free advice, so that's what it's worth).


Appreciate the tutoring! This is a first for me. I changed to 25 now need at least 5 more to get it out there!!


----------



## Cfoster44

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Appreciate the tutoring! This is a first for me. I changed to 25 now need at least 5 more to get it out there!!


Yes- started with 500 then did a little more reading and rapidly corrected it to 25. I'm not sure if there's an incentive to go for more supporters up front but 500 seems like too lofty goal to reach.

Thanks everyone for their support! I'm almost there!


----------



## Tiffany Garnett

C L Salaski said:


> I just checked out Whispering Winds on Kindle. It doesn't list any genres. Are you still working on choosing three or four genres?
> 
> I nominated Whispering Winds and was sorry to hear it wasn't selected by the Scouts.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Cindy


 That's odd. I did choose the genres. It looks as though the list of options has changed too. I had a hard time picking.


----------



## matthewlehr

I've noticed that if I start the night Hot, I almost always wake up Hot.  It seems much easier to fall off the Hot list during the day.  Is this a general truth, or is it just that my book cover appeals to insomniacs?

My goal tonight is to figure out headtalker.  It seems to be all the rage on these boards.  Hopefully, I can create one as sleek as the ones I am seeing from all of you!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> My goal tonight is to figure out headtalker. It seems to be all the rage on these boards. Hopefully, I can create one as sleek as the ones I am seeing from all of you!


That seems true for me as well. Headtalker hasnt done much for me but when you do it I will support it
Dan The Final Enemy


----------



## amdonehere

Had 2 spots open and voted for Turn and The Lovers.

Good luck guys.


----------



## matthewlehr

Now that we all know each other, I'm ready to share my most embarrassing Scout Campaign revelation.  I don't have an author page.  I'm new to all of this, but I'm really regretting it now.  Hopefully, kboards doesn't have a policy against authors who make really boneheaded moves!  Otherwise, I'll probably get kicked off for admitting to this.


----------



## Michael Sussman

matthewlehr said:


> Now that we all know each other, I'm ready to share my most embarrassing Scout Campaign revelation. I don't have an author page. I'm new to all of this, but I'm really regretting it now. Hopefully, kboards doesn't have a policy against authors who make really boneheaded moves! Otherwise, I'll probably get kicked off for admitting to this.


I don't think that you should worry about that, Mathew. I, on the other hand, wasn't entirely truthful in my bio:

About me
Abandoned as a toddler by a cackle of hyenas, Michael Sussman endured the hardships of a Maldovian orphanage until fleeing with a traveling circus at the age of ten. A promising career as a trapeze artist was cut short by a collision that rendered him lame and mute. Sussman wandered the world, getting by on such odd jobs as pet-food tester, cheese sculptor, human scarecrow, and professional mourner while learning the art of fiction. He now lives in Tahiti with Gauguin, an African Gray parrot.

(I don't actually have a parrot.)


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> I don't think that you should worry about that, Mathew. I, on the other hand, wasn't entirely truthful in my bio:
> 
> About me
> Abandoned as a toddler by a cackle of hyenas, Michael Sussman endured the hardships of a Maldovian orphanage until fleeing with a traveling circus at the age of ten. A promising career as a trapeze artist was cut short by a collision that rendered him lame and mute. Sussman wandered the world, getting by on such odd jobs as pet-food tester, cheese sculptor, human scarecrow, and professional mourner while learning the art of fiction. He now lives in Tahiti with Gauguin, an African Gray parrot.


I knew that part about the parrot was made up!


----------



## Knox

matthewlehr said:


> Now that we all know each other, I'm ready to share my most embarrassing Scout Campaign revelation. I don't have an author page. I'm new to all of this, but I'm really regretting it now. Hopefully, kboards doesn't have a policy against authors who make really boneheaded moves! Otherwise, I'll probably get kicked off for admitting to this.


Haha. If you are referring to an Amazon author page... you actually can't even make one until you have a book listed on Amazon. I was very disappointed to learn that.

If you mean other things like website, facebook author pages...well, there's no time like the present! We're all just learning.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tiffany Garnett said:


> That's odd. I did choose the genres. It looks as though the list of options has changed too. I had a hard time picking.


Depending on how bogged down the servers are, new product pages come into being one piece at a time, and some information can lag behind the rest. I watched my last new release, and a page of sorts appeared almost immediately. It took a while to get a buy button. As I recall, the category information was the last thing to come up.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Knox said:


> Haha. If you are referring to an Amazon author page... you actually can't even make one until you have a book listed on Amazon. I was very disappointed to learn that.
> 
> If you mean other things like website, facebook author pages...well, there's no time like the present! We're all just learning.


Even if a new author knew about all those things, it takes time to set them up. When I first started, I did them one at a time, and it took a few months to really get things to the point when they were all useful. There is also a school of thought that authors should focus on a few things instead of trying to do everything.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Downloaded from Amazon!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> Now that we all know each other, I'm ready to share my most embarrassing Scout Campaign revelation. I don't have an author page. I'm new to all of this, but I'm really regretting it now. Hopefully, kboards doesn't have a policy against authors who make really boneheaded moves! Otherwise, I'll probably get kicked off for admitting to this.


Don't worry, they're not going to kick you out for that  I believe they're quite supportive of debut authors and many won't have put together their author pages, social media etc. As Carrie Ann said, you can't do your Amazon author page until you're published anyway.

Now... lying about parrots is a whole other matter.


----------



## matthewlehr

You folks always make me smile.  I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Jennifer Bull said:


> Now... lying about parrots is a whole other matter.


Hey, I have a paraKEET, okay?


----------



## KJD1957

mayahughes said:


> My campaign for Her Forsaken Prince has been a bust so far, not sure what this will mean for my chances...
> 
> Page reads are lot and H&T is nowhere to be found.


Damn, must book a visit to the optician. i read that as Her Foreskined Prince.


----------



## KJD1957

Jennifer Bull said:


> Wow, that is quick... sorry to hear you weren't selected but congrats on your new release! I hope you find the Scout marketing pays off in release sales


Damn shame. Good luck with the release.


----------



## KJD1957

Alyson Larrabee said:


> So true. I didn't do a word count but someone chose a perfect spot to stop in my story and it wasn't at the end of a chapter.


My sample is 5,519 words and ends in the middle of a chapter, but at the end of a para. 
I'm happy with that. Eight days to go and I'm growing more 'antsy' but the hour.


----------



## KJD1957

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I joined and would appreciate any support
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/
> Thanks Dan


Done and I'm #23. I think you've supported mine already, but in case you haven't:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> Now that we all know each other, I'm ready to share my most embarrassing Scout Campaign revelation. I don't have an author page. I'm new to all of this, but I'm really regretting it now. Hopefully, kboards doesn't have a policy against authors who make really boneheaded moves! Otherwise, I'll probably get kicked off for admitting to this.


No, Matthew, you're safe, mate. I subbed my book expecting to have a week or two between the day KS accepted into the program and when it started, but oh no.

I had no promo campaign and created one on the fly. :/


----------



## C L Salaski

If you haven't done so already, please support my HeadTalker campaign. Thank you!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Michael Sussman said:


> I don't think that you should worry about that, Mathew. I, on the other hand, wasn't entirely truthful in my bio:
> 
> About me
> Abandoned as a toddler by a cackle of hyenas, Michael Sussman endured the hardships of a Maldovian orphanage until fleeing with a traveling circus at the age of ten. A promising career as a trapeze artist was cut short by a collision that rendered him lame and mute. Sussman wandered the world, getting by on such odd jobs as pet-food tester, cheese sculptor, human scarecrow, and professional mourner while learning the art of fiction. He now lives in Tahiti with Gauguin, an African Gray parrot.
> 
> (I don't actually have a parrot.)


Love it Micheal!


----------



## RWhite7699

Nominated Angel of Death. Good luck, Adrian!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

KJD1957 said:


> No, Matthew, you're safe, mate. I subbed my book expecting to have a week or two between the day KS accepted into the program and when it started, but oh no.
> 
> I had no promo campaign and created one on the fly. :/





KJD1957 said:


> Done and I'm #23. I think you've supported mine already, but in case you haven't:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


Yo Donovan, I hadnt't but just did. Please recip mate


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> That seems true for me as well. Headtalker hasnt done much for me but when you do it I will support it
> Dan The Final Enemy


I noticed The Final Enemy has been H&T ever since that meteor landed near your town. Is it a coincidence?


----------



## Nick Rippington

Hi my name's Nick and I'm a Scout-aholic. It has been five days since I was last in Hot N Trending and I am getting withdrawal symptoms. I can't resist clicking on the stats button to see if anything has changed but since my initial days when I had around 650 impressions everything has gone very, very slowly. The other night I woke up to find I had come out in a cold sweat, worrying about when my next good buzz from the campaign was going to happen. Perhaps I had been hallucinating but I had a feeling the Spark Out impressions graph was suddenly going to rise through the ceiling. I rushed downstairs, only to find there had been an upturn - of seven views. I'm thinking of going cold turkey from now until the end of the campaign, to forget all about that little graph, the small pie chart and impressions bar. I'm not sure I've got the willpower, though. Hopefully my fellow Scouts can see me through. Thanks for letting me share.
Nick


----------



## KJD1957

Nick Rippington said:


> Hi my name's Nick and I'm a Scout-aholic. It has been five days since I was last in Hot N Trending and I am getting withdrawal symptoms. I can't resist clicking on the stats button to see if anything has changed but since my initial days when I had around 650 impressions everything has gone very, very slowly. The other night I woke up to find I had come out in a cold sweat, worrying about when my next good buzz from the campaign was going to happen. Perhaps I had been hallucinating but I had a feeling the Spark Out impressions graph was suddenly going to rise through the ceiling. I rushed downstairs, only to find there had been an upturn - of seven views. I'm thinking of going cold turkey from now until the end of the campaign, to forget all about that little graph, the small pie chart and impressions bar. I'm not sure I've got the willpower, though. Hopefully my fellow Scouts can see me through. Thanks for letting me share.
> Nick


Ha! It'll come Nick. 
I'm in trouble though. With 7 days of my campaign to go, I'm starting to wonder what the hell I'm going to do when it's over? How am I going to get my hourly fix of adrenaline-fuelled angst when I don't have any reason to hit that damned refresh button! :O


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning. Up and at it, scouts. Daylight's burning!


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
3 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
3 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
3 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
4 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
5 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
7 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
7 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
10 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
11 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
11 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
11 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
12 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
13 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
13 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
13 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
17 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
17 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
17 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
18 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
21 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
24 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
24 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
26 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

Filled my spare nomination spaces with:
The Lovers by Irina Shapiro, and
Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer

Good luck guys.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 3 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 
> 3 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson


OK, I had three open slots and have nominated these from Steve's list! Good luck, everyone!

As for me, Turn dropped into the review stage, and the wait begins. I'll share stats a bit later today, along with some thoughts on my second Scout campaign, and what I'd do differently.


----------



## Cfoster44

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I had three open slots and have nominated these from Steve's list! Good luck, everyone!
> 
> As for me, Turn dropped into the review stage, and the wait begins. I'll share stats a bit later today, along with some thoughts on my second Scout campaign, and what I'd do differently.


Good luck!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Used my newly opened slot to nominate Angel of Death. Good luck Adrian (and Paul).


----------



## Rwf999

Paul Kohler said:


> OK, I had three open slots and have nominated these from Steve's list! Good luck, everyone!
> 
> As for me, Turn dropped into the review stage, and the wait begins. I'll share stats a bit later today, along with some thoughts on my second Scout campaign, and what I'd do differently.


Thanks, Paul, for the nomination. And good luck on Turn, but it looks like a real good shot at it, cover & all.
Parker T.


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Used my newly open slot to nominate The Vice President off of Steve's great list, good luck to it!

Can't believe my 30 days are almost over, 3 days left -- ran hot & cold the entire time, have no idea what's next, always an adventure on a new book with not many clues about its chances (especially here, after seeing so many great-reading samples with great-looking covers not get selected). But the ones that are selected all seem to deserve it.

Or maybe it's like Clint Eastwood said just before he shot Gene Hackman in the face in 'Unforgiven' -- "Deserve's got nothin' to do with it."

Parker T. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> I noticed The Final Enemy has been H&T ever since that meteor landed near your town. Is it a coincidence?


We all pull from real life, don't we?


----------



## sheritybemy

Nominated:

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
3 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer

Finally decided to nominate myself, wasn't going to at first. I don't know if it counts for anything.
I do notice there are three for the same day, perhaps I'll save my own for the last day.


----------



## C L Salaski

I just nominated Tropic Heat.

Best of luck to you, Parker!


----------



## lincolnjcole

LAST DAY LEFT! The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
3 days left Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
3 days left The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva

Nominated!


----------



## C L Salaski

Hi Adrian, 

The idea behind "Angel of Death" is very intriguing. I just nominated it.

Good luck!

Cindy


----------



## Rwf999

C L Salaski said:


> I just nominated Tropic Heat.
> 
> Best of luck to you, Parker!


Thanks so much. And: Ditto.


----------



## matthewlehr

My current nominations are,
The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer


----------



## matthewlehr

Jennifer Bull said:


> You've abandoned us poor souls on the C&L list, Matt  Congrats


You've abandoned us poor souls on the C&L list, Jennifer  Congrats


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Just added Topic Heat to go along with The Lovers and The Angel of Death. Good luck all!


----------



## Michael Sussman

cccold... so verrry Cold&Lonely...


----------



## Jill James

Had an open slot so nominated Angel of Death. Love the description.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Hi Folks.

Thank you all for your kind words and nominations for Angel of Death.

I'm not that active in the forums but be sure I'm using my free slots to nominate your books too (especially the campaigns about to end).

As for my book, be sure that I'm not being fancy when I say it contains a shocking revelation. Though I've put a lot of passion and hard work in my book, it is not about me myself but about what is written inside it. This is my first book and some time ago I had no plans to write a novel, ever. However, after 15 years of studying religious matters, I found a diamond, and I will share it with the world.

I know this is not the right place to discuss the content of our books so I'm not going further. Let's go forward with the mutual support.

Cheers.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> You've abandoned us poor souls on the C&L list, Jennifer  Congrats


Lol! Well, it didn't last very long. I'm back in the freezer again. A bit odd really because I know I got quite a few nominations, which I expected to keep me up there for at least a few hours. It was back to work after Easter so I emailed a few people at work and quite a few saw me during the day to say they'd nominated. I wonder if H&T algorithms see nominations in a short space of time unfavourably.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Michael Sussman said:


> cccold... so verrry Cold&Lonely...


I think I've decided I prefer being in the freezer... it's a lot easier to stay cold and lonely than hot and trending!!


----------



## C L Salaski

Michael Sussman said:


> cccold... so verrry Cold&Lonely...


Hi Michael,

I just saved INCOGNOLIO. Will nominate it in a couple days. I know what it's like to be cold and not H&T.

Hope you warm up soon and find some good company! 

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

Jennifer Bull said:


> Lol! Well, it didn't last very long. I'm back in the freezer again. A bit odd really because I know I got quite a few nominations, which I expected to keep me up there for at least a few hours. It was back to work after Easter so I emailed a few people at work and quite a few saw me during the day to say they'd nominated. I wonder if H&T algorithms see nominations in a short space of time unfavourably.


Hi Jennifer,

I've got your novel saved. I'll nominate it soon.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks, Cindy, that's sweet of you. I think I've thawed out enough to go put up some flyers, which isn't very effective but at least I meet people and get some exercise!


----------



## KJD1957

Jennifer Bull said:


> I think I've decided I prefer being in the freezer... it's a lot easier to stay cold and lonely than hot and trending!!


Speak for yourself, Jennifer. 
I need warmth. Alaska is only for summer visits.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks, Cindy, that's sweet of you. I think I've thawed out enough to go put up some flyers, which isn't very effective but at least I meet people and get some exercise!


I used flyers. I handed them out in my little teenage writing group, at the local historical society open house and gave a pile to my 26-year-old daughter to hand out at any Boston area bars or parties where she hung out.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I used flyers. I handed them out in my little teenage writing group, at the local historical society open house and gave a pile to my 26-year-old daughter to hand out at any Boston area bars or parties where she hung out.


Hey, I'm in Boston. She'd better not be plastering them over my flyers!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> I've got your novel saved. I'll nominate it soon.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Cindy


Thanks so much, Cindy! I've just saved yours too... it looks great. I'll nominate it when you get near the top of Steve's list so I don't miss any that are finishing sooner


----------



## C L Salaski

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks so much, Cindy! I've just saved yours too... it looks great. I'll nominate it when you get near the top of Steve's list so I don't miss any that are finishing sooner


Thanks, Jennifer!

I'm doing the same, nominating books when they get near the top of Steve's list. One time I nominated a book one time that still had about 25 days left and I was afraid that by removing the nomination I might hurt the authors stats so I waited it out with only two open slots. LOL.

Cindy


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> Speak for yourself, Jennifer.
> I need warmth. Alaska is only for summer visits.


Haha, I'm definitely a summer rather than a winter girl usually.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks, Jennifer!
> 
> I'm doing the same, nominating books when they get near the top of Steve's list. One time I nominated a book one time that still had about 25 days left and I was afraid that by removing the nomination I might hurt the authors stats so I waited it out with only two open slots. LOL.
> 
> Cindy


I did exactly the same thing! I've no idea if removing a nomination is detrimental, but I didn't dare just in case! So now I try to go from the top of the list only


----------



## C L Salaski

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks, Cindy, that's sweet of you. I think I've thawed out enough to go put up some flyers, which isn't very effective but at least I meet people and get some exercise!


Hi Michael,

Don't underestimate the power of flyers. When I lived in Scottsdale, Arizona, I distributed my real estate flyers/newsletters from door to door in luxury neighborhoods where I wanted listings. By just promoting myself as a neighborhood specialist and personally meeting the homeowners, i became successful with that plan. So I decided to work only with people who lived in my "farm" areas. One year I calculated exactly how much I spent on marketing. Since I created the newsletters in Microsoft Publisher and delivered them myself, I only spent about $500 for advertising that year. How much did I make from my farm neighborhoods that year? $107,000.

So keep it up. You're on to a great way to promote yourself.

Cindy


----------



## thegirl

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS
Ladies and gentlemen I have a special request from all of you. Please nominate The Vice President: Foreign Frights a great book. Only 3 days left. To all those who have already nominated this book thank you. Get in support my campaign. CLICK LINK AND NOMINATE NOW.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Michael Sussman said:


> Hey, I'm in Boston. She'd better not be plastering them over my flyers!


Hahaha...no worries. My campaign was over on March 28. Nice to see another local writer on the list.


----------



## matthewlehr

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks, Jennifer!
> 
> I'm doing the same, nominating books when they get near the top of Steve's list. One time I nominated a book one time that still had about 25 days left and I was afraid that by removing the nomination I might hurt the authors stats so I waited it out with only two open slots. LOL.
> 
> Cindy


Okay folks. I am the test case. I just un-nominated Sponsor to open up another slot for people on their last days. If my book doesn't get picked by Amazon, we'll know why! 

My nominations are,

LAST DAY LEFT! The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
3 days left Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
3 days left The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva


----------



## matthewlehr

matthewlehr said:


> Okay folks. I am the test case. I just un-nominated Sponsor to open up another slot for people on their last days. If my book doesn't get picked by Amazon, we'll know why!
> 
> My nominations are,
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Lovers by Irina Shapiro
> 3 days left Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 3 days left The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva


Yikes!!! I think I made a big mistake. Where there once was a Hot icon on my Sponsor campaign page, I now see this.


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks, Cindy, that's sweet of you. I think I've thawed out enough to go put up some flyers, which isn't very effective but at least I meet people and get some exercise!


If you need more exercise, feel free to put up flyers for Sponsor too!


----------



## C L Salaski

matthewlehr said:


> If you need more exercise, feel free to put up flyers for Sponsor too!


----------



## Rwf999

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Just added Topic Heat to go along with The Lovers and The Angel of Death. Good luck all!


Thanks so much, Stephen! I'm certain I need it, not sure where I am anymore...
Parker


----------



## Michael Sussman

matthewlehr said:


> If you need more exercise, feel free to put up flyers for Sponsor too!


I printed some up, Mathew, and posted them throughout Greater Boston. Just realized, though, that I used the URL for INCOGNOLIO on the SPONSOR flyers. So, sorry, but I tried...


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> I printed some up, Mathew, and posted them throughout Greater Boston. Just realized, though, that I used the URL for INCOGNOLIO on the SPONSOR flyers. So, sorry, but I tried...


I couldn't help but take your flyer joke a step further and create the following linked image.



All joking aside, the below code is legitimate, with the correct link to your Scout campaign. Just delete the two huge spaces and paste it into your signature. I won't blame you for double-checking if it works!



[ url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2M31BC04D7WKA][ img height=140]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2M31BC04D7WKA/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## matthewlehr

Here are my current three nominations.

3 days left Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
3 days left The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
3 days left Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Looks like the Scout website is down! :O

On the plus side, I'm pretty sure when I woke up at some silly hour in the morning (5 something am BST), I spotted Billy's book on H&T... I really hope I wasn't dreaming that and congrats Billy!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Annnnnd we're back online! Congrats, Billy, you're definitely sporting a nice orange tag


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> Okay folks. I am the test case. I just un-nominated Sponsor to open up another slot for people on their last days. If my book doesn't get picked by Amazon, we'll know why!
> 
> Ha!
> In that case, we're all to blame!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Tuesday.

As some of you folks might know, I am ALSO a traditionally published author, with several Nova Scotia ghost story collections, one children's picture book of Maritime monsters, one young adult novel and one collection of true historical murder tales. I'm picking up a box of books today at my publisher's office. in preparation for my first springtime book sale in May 6. I'll spend the morning and afternoon sitting at a table full of books - some written by myself and some written by other authors. So I am an actual honest-to-god travelling bookseller.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
2 days left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
2 days left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
3 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
4 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
6 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
6 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
9 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
10 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
10 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
10 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
11 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
12 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
12 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
12 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
16 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
16 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
16 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
17 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
20 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
23 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
23 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
25 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

Just filled my spare slots with:
Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer, and 
Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson

Best of luck for the run-in guys.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> Yikes!!! I think I made a big mistake. Where there once was a Hot icon on my Sponsor campaign page, I now see this.


And I bet you're willing to sacrifice your love!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Used my newly opened spot for Tropic Heat. And it's "Hot", how ironic. Congrats and good luck Parker. Still waiting to hear about Turn, I really liked that one. Very well done.


----------



## Rwf999

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it is Tuesday.
> 
> As some of you folks might know, I am ALSO a traditionally published author, with several Nova Scotia ghost story collections, one children's picture book of Maritime monsters, one young adult novel and one collection of true historical murder tales. I'm picking up a box of books today at my publisher's office. in preparation for my first springtime book sale in May 6. I'll spend the morning and afternoon sitting at a table full of books - some written by myself and some written by other authors. So I am an actual honest-to-god travelling bookseller.
> 
> 
> Impressive! Plus we all love ya, Steve, because of the great list you came up with and continue to post. Carry on.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just nominated Angel of Death, The Vice President, and Tropic Heat. Good luck to all!


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Miraculously, Tropic Heat's back on the Hot list, thanks entirely (I'm certain) to all of you & Steve V's list showing us in our final hours...so THANK YOU & I owe you. Win or lose, I'll stick around this site, nominating, plus following up on all the Kindle insider info on the other links here.

Parker T.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SLSTB636JO4


----------



## C L Salaski

Got an open spot and just nominated The Vice President: Foreign Frights (The Vice President Book 2)
by ELINA SALAJEVA.

All the best to you, Elina!

Cindy


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Just nominated Hands Full of Shadow by Jennifer Bull.  Nice title, JB.  How come this hasn’t been on our list?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Just nominated Hands Full of Shadow by Jennifer Bull. Nice title, JB. How come this hasn't been on our list?


Hi Stephen, That book isn't mine, which is why it's not on Steve's list! There's another person that has their book on Scout and they're also using the author name Jennifer Bull (the link has a middle initial of J as well, but the cover just has Jennifer Bull). I was a bit disappointed, to be honest, as I've had books published for the last 3+ years, and in similar genres. When I first published, I made sure my author name was unique and not already used by another author. I'm concerned it will cause confusion (for her readers and mine!) if her book is published under Jennifer Bull. There's nothing I can do to change my author name and brand now as it's too established, with a number of stories in published anthologies by two different publishers as well as my own self-published book. My Scout book is Dead Close to Reality (in my signature).


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Hi Stephen, That book isn't mine, which is why it's not on Steve's list! There's another person that has their book on Scout and they're also using the author name Jennifer Bull (the link has a middle initial of J as well, but the cover just has Jennifer Bull). I was a bit disappointed, to be honest, as I've had books published for the last 3+ years, and in similar genres. When I first published, I made sure my author name was unique and not already used by another author. I'm concerned it will cause confusion (for her readers and mine!) if her book is published under Jennifer Bull. There's nothing I can do to change my author name and brand now as it's too established, with a number of stories in published anthologies by two different publishers as well as my own self-published book. My Scout book is Dead Close to Reality (in my signature).


Sorry Jennifer. Like there isn't enough things to do/worry with a book. Be well Dan


----------



## Knox

Jennifer Bull said:


> Hi Stephen, That book isn't mine, which is why it's not on Steve's list! There's another person that has their book on Scout and they're also using the author name Jennifer Bull (the link has a middle initial of J as well, but the cover just has Jennifer Bull). I was a bit disappointed, to be honest, as I've had books published for the last 3+ years, and in similar genres. When I first published, I made sure my author name was unique and not already used by another author. I'm concerned it will cause confusion (for her readers and mine!) if her book is published under Jennifer Bull. There's nothing I can do to change my author name and brand now as it's too established, with a number of stories in published anthologies by two different publishers as well as my own self-published book. My Scout book is Dead Close to Reality (in my signature).


Wow, that's a real bummer...and what are the chances, seriously? Both on Scout at the same time, with a non-generic name I checked to see if she could be written, possibly convinced to write under a different name-- and no links to anything are listed. 
I would be really upset if someone took my established name, whether their real name or not!! It's called branding...get your own.


----------



## thegirl

PLEASE Your support is greatly appreciated for the next two days NOMINATE THIS BOOK. The Vice President
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS
Last 2 days please NOMINATE this book now! Thank You.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Knox said:


> Wow, that's a real bummer...and what are the chances, seriously? Both on Scout at the same time, with a non-generic name I checked to see if she could be written, possibly convinced to write under a different name-- and no links to anything are listed.
> I would be really upset if someone took my established name, whether their real name or not!! It's called branding...get your own.


I write under my real name, but I always do a search of titles to make sure I'm not accidentally recycling someone else's. It appears the other writer in this case may not have done her homework.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Jennifer Bull said:


> Hi Stephen, That book isn't mine, which is why it's not on Steve's list! There's another person that has their book on Scout and they're also using the author name Jennifer Bull (the link has a middle initial of J as well, but the cover just has Jennifer Bull). I was a bit disappointed, to be honest, as I've had books published for the last 3+ years, and in similar genres. When I first published, I made sure my author name was unique and not already used by another author. I'm concerned it will cause confusion (for her readers and mine!) if her book is published under Jennifer Bull. There's nothing I can do to change my author name and brand now as it's too established, with a number of stories in published anthologies by two different publishers as well as my own self-published book. My Scout book is Dead Close to Reality (in my signature).


Oh, okay. Wow... that is a pretty strange coincidence. Fortunately, it does look like you're in different genres. Maybe your paths wouldn't cross outside of something like Kindle Scout? I don't know, but hopefully that's the case and it'll be nothing to worry about. Good luck with Dead Close to Reality!


----------



## sheritybemy

thegirl said:


> PLEASE Your support is greatly appreciated for the next two days NOMINATE THIS BOOK. The Vice President
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS
> Last 2 days please NOMINATE this book now! Thank You.


I see you've gone HOT. It will work out, don't stress yourself so much. I'm sure people on this thread are doing for you what we all do for each other.

Good luck


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, everyone  I'm not going to lie... I'm honestly quite gutted about it. I know author names cannot be trademarked and legally there's nothing to stop another using the same name (unless the already established author can prove it's detrimental to their brand -- i.e. Stephen King and Stephen King), but I made sure Jennifer Bull (my real name too) was not in use before I published, and I built my author brand with it. I'd have liked to think any new author would do the same checks (her blurb says it's her first novel). I do the same for book titles too, Bill. I like my book titles to be unique, where possible! Whilst my current book (YA Thriller) and her current book (Paranormal Fantasy) don't overlap, my published book and most of my WIP and planned books have strong paranormal themes, so readers are going to struggle to see the difference. I'm hoping she decides to keep the 'J' initial; whilst that won't stop the confusion, it should at least help to reduce it. I hope so too, Stephen! Thanks, you've all made me feel a bit better!


----------



## Michael Sussman

matthewlehr said:


> I couldn't help but take your flyer joke a step further and create the following linked image.
> 
> 
> 
> All joking aside, the below code is legitimate, with the correct link to your Scout campaign. Just delete the two huge spaces and paste it into your signature. I won't blame you for double-checking if it works!
> 
> 
> 
> [ url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2M31BC04D7WKA][ img height=140]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2M31BC04D7WKA/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/img][/url]


You're quite the trickster, I see. By the way, do you know about Bitly.com ? You can shorten URLs and also keep track of how many people have clicked on your links. Especially useful for Twitter, to use as few characters as possible on a link.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> I couldn't help but take your flyer joke a step further and create the following linked image.
> 
> 
> 
> All joking aside, the below code is legitimate, with the correct link to your Scout campaign. Just delete the two huge spaces and paste it into your signature. I won't blame you for double-checking if it works!
> 
> 
> 
> [ url=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2M31BC04D7WKA][ img height=140]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2M31BC04D7WKA/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/img][/url]


LMAO, oh that's genius, Matthew!! I really do love this cover, Michael!


----------



## matthewlehr

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, everyone  I'm not going to lie... I'm honestly quite gutted about it. I know author names cannot be trademarked and legally there's nothing to stop another using the same name (unless the already established author can prove it's detrimental to their brand -- i.e. Stephen King and Stephen King), but I made sure Jennifer Bull (my real name too) was not in use before I published, and I built my author brand with it. I'd have liked to think any new author would do the same checks (her blurb says it's her first novel). I do the same for book titles too, Bill. I like my book titles to be unique, where possible! Whilst my current book (YA Thriller) and her current book (Paranormal Fantasy) don't overlap, my published book and most of my WIP and planned books have strong paranormal themes, so readers are going to struggle to see the difference. I'm hoping she decides to keep the 'J' initial; whilst that won't stop the confusion, it should at least help to reduce it. I hope so too, Stephen! Thanks, you've all made me feel a bit better!


Sorry to hear that. If it makes you feel any better, it's Dead Close to Reality that I have Saved to nominate.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Steve Vernon said:


> As some of you folks might know, I am ALSO a traditionally published author, with several Nova Scotia ghost story collections, one children's picture book of Maritime monsters, one young adult novel and one collection of true historical murder tales. I'm picking up a box of books today at my publisher's office. in preparation for my first springtime book sale in May 6. I'll spend the morning and afternoon sitting at a table full of books - some written by myself and some written by other authors. So I am an actual honest-to-god travelling bookseller.


How fab, Steve! Enjoy your time as a travelling bookseller! Watch out for the sneaky ones on this forum who might swap your books out, putting your dust jacket covers over their books for you to sell


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> Sorry to hear that. If it makes you feel any better, it's Dead Close to Reality that I have Saved to nominate.


Thank you! (and yes, that does make me feel better!)


----------



## Michael Sussman

Jennifer Bull said:


> LMAO, oh that's genius, Matthew!! I really do love this cover, Michael!


Thanks, Jennifer. I used a great website called 99Designs. You post a job--book cover, company logo, etc.--and quite a few graphic designers submit ideas for covers. You work to refine the designs & after four days pick your finalists. Then you have another couple of days if you need it to further polish the remaining designs, and finally, you pick the winning design. There are four levels of payment, starting as low as about $250, so even on a tight budget, it can be quite a deal. Personally, I don't think the cover is something to skimp on.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks, Jennifer. I used a great website called 99Designs. You post a job--book cover, company logo, etc.--and quite a few graphic designers submit ideas for covers. You work to refine the designs & after four days pick your finalists. Then you have another couple of days if you need it to further polish the remaining designs, and finally, you pick the winning design. There are four levels of payment, starting as low as about $250, so even on a tight budget, it can be quite a deal. Personally, I don't think the cover is something to skimp on.


What a great idea! I agree... I'm actually very unlikely to read past the title if the cover doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Rfoster

Well misery loves company so I am back to give this another go. This time I changed genre and my book The Water Witch goes live at midnight. Such a weird time they like to start these things, hopefully this time they wont have the link pointing to the wrong book or showing the wrong picture on face book for first few days but Sigh, its kindle scout so we see. I almost didn't load my twitter ads to run for 30 days but went ahead anyway and hopeful that wont bite me like it did last time. I am looking forward to a much calmer less watching the HT (which doesn't really matter) this time. I have big hopes for this book, i got the eye candy cover, a unique take on my intro and my readers will support me but i bet they freak that instead of writing prepper fiction (50 plus books) I am doing a Fantasy book but i think all ages will like it. I know i liked writing it because when you collapse a fairy tale world its much easier and less stressful than doing survival in a real life societal collapse. I am going to stay in the sword and sorcery meets folklore world genre now for awhile i am sort of defining for myself. Well will post link when i get it , oh yea can post it now just wont work yet. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LJU8LAJXMBNH Just wanted to get in here and get my voting buttons going and see who is still hanging out. I like this place but I wander off , Last time I did scout I had a book called Beyond The Burning Shore that was a preparedness action adventure with a raft bug out of the city scenario, i think i have more of what they are looking for this time with a YA -adult fantasy


----------



## Knox

Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.

For those interested, my stats were:
633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views. 

I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.

So stats are not that important, if at all.  But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...

I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Rfoster said:


> Well misery loves company so I am back to give this another go. This time I changed genre and my book The Water Witch goes live at midnight. Such a weird time they like to start these things, hopefully this time they wont have the link pointing to the wrong book or showing the wrong picture on face book for first few days but Sigh, its kindle scout so we see. I almost didn't load my twitter ads to run for 30 days but went ahead anyway and hopeful that wont bite me like it did last time. I am looking forward to a much calmer less watching the HT (which doesn't really matter) this time. I have big hopes for this book, i got the eye candy cover, a unique take on my intro and my readers will support me but i bet they freak that instead of writing prepper fiction (50 plus books) I am doing a Fantasy book but i think all ages will like it. I know i liked writing it because when you collapse a fairy tale world its much easier and less stressful than doing survival in a real life societal collapse. I am going to stay in the sword and sorcery meets folklore world genre now for awhile i am sort of defining for myself. Well will post link when i get it , oh yea can post it now just wont work yet. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LJU8LAJXMBNH Just wanted to get in here and get my voting buttons going and see who is still hanging out. I like this place but I wander off , Last time I did scout I had a book called Beyond The Burning Shore that was a preparedness action adventure with a raft bug out of the city scenario, i think i have more of what they are looking for this time with a YA -adult fantasy


Welcome back  Looking forward to seeing your book tomorrow... it sounds really interesting! The midnight go-live time is 5am my time... I'm not going to lie, I woke up in excitement to see it live on my first day! Best of luck with your campaign this time.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


What?! I'm astounded, to be quite honest with you. I was sure Impulse Spy would be picked. I've not yet received the email about it. So sorry, Carrie Ann. Best of luck with the release and I'll pick it up once it goes live!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


So sorry to hear your news, although it sounds like you're positioned well to self-publish. Wow, I guess stats really don't matter! Well, I'm sure that you got gobs of nominations, so that should really propel your launch. Good luck with it!


----------



## Rfoster

Jennifer Bull said:


> Welcome back  Looking forward to seeing your book tomorrow... it sounds really interesting! The midnight go-live time is 5am my time... I'm not going to lie, I woke up in excitement to see it live on my first day! Best of luck with your campaign this time.


Thank you!


----------



## Rfoster

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.


nice stats, you worked hard on your campaign. Yea stats dont really matter except to get you looked at a bit better. I saw a guy that had only 360 views win last time i was here


----------



## KJD1957

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


Bummer. Those are humungous stats, and I really thought your book had a chance. Commiserations. It's given me some really bad vibes for my campaign. Darn it.

Good luck with the launch though. Terrible, terrible news.


----------



## Rfoster

Jennifer Bull said:


> How fab, Steve! Enjoy your time as a travelling bookseller! Watch out for the sneaky ones on this forum who might swap your books out, putting your dust jacket covers over their books for you to sell


Lol I often tell people when they ask me what I do for living is "sell books" rather than say author or writer


----------



## sheritybemy

Rfoster said:


> Lol I often tell people when they ask me what I do for living is "sell books" rather than say author or writer


Sell books  that's funny. Think I'll start doing that myself.


----------



## Cfoster44

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


So sorry to hear it! I think you still have a great book on your hands if what we have seen is any indication and you're obviously poised for a great self launch! Best of luck- we clearly all support you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


So sorry to hear about Impulse Spy (and our other intrepid authors who were not chosen.) You are correct, stats mean little to nothing for selection. Only 2-3% of Scout books are selected, and it's all about whether they think they can sell it. Yes, they are looking for well-written books, but there are very well written books that don't get selected, so that's not the only criteria. So, don't assume your book isn't good enough if it isn't selected.

Good news is that those awesome stats will make for an awesome release when you self publish. Make certain you use that notification button on your Scout page when the book is live, and sell oodles of copies!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Michael Sussman said:


> By the way, do you know about Bitly.com ?


The problem with shortened links like those you get from bitly is that security savvy folks won't click on them, because the ultimate destination is disguised (for fear they might take you to a site that will give you a case of malware...). So you might lose traffic that way, it's a tradeoff, but for Twitter it's hard not to go that way.


----------



## Fatman Butter

Just got the reject from the Scout team...can't pretend I'm not disappointed. Have to get writing now see if I can crack something out to have another go with before the end of the year. Has to be said Scout is a strange animal. The visits must have some kind of ratio to the votes and therefore the stats revealed by others which have shown a 700 visits accepted and an over 4k rejected can't mean anything at all. So what are KS looking for from this? KS also state they want entries to be edited to a professional standard as set by the Chicago Manual of Style; obviously that isn't crucial to acceptance either. From the accepted books I have read KS, mostly, don't do a bad job with editing, however, there are some that slip through which aren't so good. Cover? There are some books accepted that have great covers, and others that really aren't very appealing at all. Subjective I know; but really they do seem across the board. My cover for the Harrison Paradox I would say is a middle standard, maybe just below. So strap line and blurb? Again the whole gambit from top drawer to "WHAT?" seem to be accepted. Which leaves only strength of story. While at KS we only get to see a sample so very hard to assess what that is. Anyway again subjective. But from all the info I have acquired from being in this process I can say honestly, I know less about what they are looking for now than I did when I started.
One thing I take, is that it is very unlikely that a self-published book will make a mark without KS behind it. The KS projection (which is not a promise; I think is conservative) says their authors can expect $5k a year. So what chance of making a buck without that weight of support? Now, I not only have to compete with established authors like Stephen King; but also the 12 a month KS choose to support. So I won't be publishing my book, I'm going back to the old way of searching for an agent or publisher. This will give me more writing time, and when I work out what income I will lose (I've had about 700 sales over 3 years and that's cost me cash as well as time) it's not going to hurt. Also it was never really in my plans to be a book salesman. It's writing that I want to do. And not only wont I be publishing my latest, but in 2 weeks time I going to remove my 3 existing titles. This isn't a reaction to my disappointment of not being selected - as I said I will be back here with my next novel - this is just being realistic about my 4 titles sitting in among 3 million others without professional support. 
To all you still in with a shot, best of luck and maybe see you next time around.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.


Wow, great stats! I really thought you were an ace to get selected. Now, it's all in your hands, and you'll make the best of it, I'm sure. Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Fatman Butter said:


> Just got the reject from the Scout team...can't pretend I'm not disappointed. Have to get writing now see if I can crack something out to have another go with before the end of the year. Has to be said Scout is a strange animal. The visits must have some kind of ratio to the votes and therefore the stats revealed by others which have shown a 700 visits accepted and an over 4k rejected can't mean anything at all. So what are KS looking for from this? KS also state they want entries to be edited to a professional standard as set by the Chicago Manual of Style; obviously that isn't crucial to acceptance either. From the accepted books I have read KS, mostly, don't do a bad job with editing, however, there are some that slip through which aren't so good. Cover? There are some books accepted that have great covers, and others that really aren't very appealing at all. Subjective I know; but really they do seem across the board. My cover for the Harrison Paradox I would say is a middle standard, maybe just below. So strap line and blurb? Again the whole gambit from top drawer to "WHAT?" seem to be accepted. Which leaves only strength of story. While at KS we only get to see a sample so very hard to assess what that is. Anyway again subjective. But from all the info I have acquired from being in this process I can say honestly, I know less about what they are looking for now than I did when I started.
> One thing I take, is that it is very unlikely that a self-published book will make a mark without KS behind it. The KS projection (which is not a promise; I think is conservative) says their authors can expect $5k a year. So what chance of making a buck without that weight of support? Now, I not only have to compete with established authors like Stephen King; but also the 12 a month KS choose to support. So I won't be publishing my book, I'm going back to the old way of searching for an agent or publisher. This will give me more writing time, and when I work out what income I will lose (I've had about 700 sales over 3 years and that's cost me cash as well as time) it's not going to hurt. Also it was never really in my plans to be a book salesman. It's writing that I want to do. And not only wont I be publishing my latest, but in 2 weeks time I going to remove my 3 existing titles. This isn't a reaction to my disappointment of not being selected - as I said I will be back here with my next novel - this is just being realistic about my 4 titles sitting in among 3 million others without professional support.
> To all you still in with a shot, best of luck and maybe see you next time around.


Aww, I'm sorry, Fatman. KS editors have been on a rejecting rampage today, it seems! It sounds like you've thought it through and have made a decision that's right for you, but I'm sorry you'll be unpublishing your other books when you've put so much time and effort into them. I can certainly sympathise with the desire to be a writer and not a salesman! Best of luck to you in the future and with your goal of a traditional publishing contract.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Jennifer Bull said:


> ... KS editors have been on a rejecting rampage today ...


And it's scaring the crap out of me!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Paul Kohler said:


> And it's scaring the crap out of me!


I'm not surprised! Let's hope they're saving yours for tomorrow once they've exhausted their reject button!


----------



## sheritybemy

Fatman Butter said:


> Just got the reject from the Scout team...can't pretend I'm not disappointed. Have to get writing now see if I can crack something out to have another go with before the end of the year. Has to be said Scout is a strange animal. The visits must have some kind of ratio to the votes and therefore the stats revealed by others which have shown a 700 visits accepted and an over 4k rejected can't mean anything at all. So what are KS looking for from this? KS also state they want entries to be edited to a professional standard as set by the Chicago Manual of Style; obviously that isn't crucial to acceptance either. From the accepted books I have read KS, mostly, don't do a bad job with editing, however, there are some that slip through which aren't so good. Cover? There are some books accepted that have great covers, and others that really aren't very appealing at all. Subjective I know; but really they do seem across the board. My cover for the Harrison Paradox I would say is a middle standard, maybe just below. So strap line and blurb? Again the whole gambit from top drawer to "WHAT?" seem to be accepted. Which leaves only strength of story. While at KS we only get to see a sample so very hard to assess what that is. Anyway again subjective. But from all the info I have acquired from being in this process I can say honestly, I know less about what they are looking for now than I did when I started.
> One thing I take, is that it is very unlikely that a self-published book will make a mark without KS behind it. The KS projection (which is not a promise; I think is conservative) says their authors can expect $5k a year. So what chance of making a buck without that weight of support? Now, I not only have to compete with established authors like Stephen King; but also the 12 a month KS choose to support. So I won't be publishing my book, I'm going back to the old way of searching for an agent or publisher. This will give me more writing time, and when I work out what income I will lose (I've had about 700 sales over 3 years and that's cost me cash as well as time) it's not going to hurt. Also it was never really in my plans to be a book salesman. It's writing that I want to do. And not only wont I be publishing my latest, but in 2 weeks time I going to remove my 3 existing titles. This isn't a reaction to my disappointment of not being selected - as I said I will be back here with my next novel - this is just being realistic about my 4 titles sitting in among 3 million others without professional support.
> To all you still in with a shot, best of luck and maybe see you next time around.


Sorry to learn of your reject, it doesn't help much but...
I think as a writer you have to take rejection as simply your story not appealing to 'that' person. There are many writers with books that became bestsellers that were rejected at every turn. The key is not to quit especially if it's your passion. Easier said then done since we are human and disappointment does debilitate and every rejection makes you question your writing.
But the difference between those that make it and those that don't is 'keep trying, keep learning, keep improving'.

I'm sure you've thought hard about removing your published works. I went through that phase myself when upon publishing I couldn't even get one sale. Then I discovered Ad's on amazon, have you tried that? You set the amount of you're willing to spend on your Ad's and it does pull in sales although no one that has bought my books seems willing to leave a review. Perhaps I should be grateful, no news is good news right?
You can also take Ad's on Goodreads and set-up a Giveaway that will attract readers.
I wouldn't give up so easily.
These are relatively inexpensive and require little effort on your part. There are also Facebook Ad's.
You'd be surprised to be a bestseller tomorrow and your dissapointment a are stories you tell your grandkids of your journey to your success.
I wish you well in your writing journey and one rejection is not a reflection of your writing.


----------



## KJD1957

Jennifer Bull said:


> Aww, I'm sorry, Fatman. KS editors have been on a rejecting rampage today, it seems! It sounds like you've thought it through and have made a decision that's right for you, but I'm sorry you'll be unpublishing your other books when you've put so much time and effort into them. I can certainly sympathise with the desire to be a writer and not a salesman! Best of luck to you in the future and with your goal of a traditional publishing contract.


The trouble is, these days Trad Publishing houses expect their new authors to be book sellers, too. :/


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> The trouble is, these days Trad Publishing houses expect their new authors to be book sellers, too. :/


Yeah, it's one of the things that pushes me towards self-publishing. If I've got to do the marketing either way, I might as well keep all my royalties!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Fatman Butter said:


> Just got the reject from the Scout team...can't pretend I'm not disappointed.


I'm sure it sucks, and I'm probably going to experience it also in a few weeks. But hang in there, don't give up yet. Traditional publishers will do very little marketing for your book, so you'd have to market it if you go trad also. And, they'll take a big chunk of the proceeds, take forever to put your book out, and want all kinds of changes that may not sit well with you.

Take advantage of the publicity and list that you gained by this experience and put it out through CreateSpace and KDP. It's not that hard, and if you need help with editing, covers, etc there are plenty of outstanding folks providing that for all of us at reasonable prices.


----------



## KJD1957

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Take advantage of the publicity and list that you gained by this experience and put it out through CreateSpace and KDP. It's not that hard, and if you need help with editing, covers, etc there are plenty of outstanding folks providing that for all of us at reasonable prices.


Yep and FYI, when I'm not writing, I'm an editor specialising in development edits. 
Just so's you know.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Ok, my day job finally let up enough for me to share my campaign stats.

A few things: This is my second go at Kindle Scout, and I had recorded (somewhere) some thoughts about how I would do things differently last May. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a single thought about it in any of my journals. Perhaps I dreamt of writing those thoughts down and never actually did so. Either way, my last campaign had a mere 139 hours H&t and 924 page views. I only state those for comparison.

My current campaign ended at midnight on Sunday and had marginally better numbers, comparatively. Seeing as I couldn't find my notes from last year, I shot from the hip, so to speak, and decided early on to take a minimalistic approach. At first, at least. As you can see below, the stats had the "recently added" bump, but quickly dropped off. On day one, I shared it on my Facebook page and tweeted once to my 320 followers. I decided to see what no action on my part could do. As you can see, it wasn't pretty.










On the 8th of the month, I had zero page views. My fragile ego had had enough, and I started to plan some kind of actiony stuff to get more ... action. Last year, I had just 400 or so newsletter subscribers, which I pestered relentlessly for nominations. This year, I have 2,000 and decided early on to reserve the pestering until after the campaign, and use it for book launch announcements. Well, I caved. I decided to split up my subscriber base and stagger email campaigns to balance out my time remaining. As opposed to blast everyone at once, I sorted them out to 275 each day and started on the 16th. By the end of the day, I was H&T for the first time.










Then, on every other day through that final 8 days, I spread the word to a few select Facebook groups I belong to, as well as a handful of tweets. In the end, I almost held onto H&T to close it out. Somehow, I lost a few hours on the 20th.

In the end, I had 1,256 page views and 167 hours H&T. I'm completely OK with that, but I do wish I would have decided to start with my subscribers a bit sooner. To do it again, I'd probably take my total subscriber base and divide them into 26 days. I would skip day #1 because of the Recently Added bump everyone gets. Then, I'd skip a day midway through the run, and also skip the final two days, as the pump of "Ending Soon" almost always puts books into H&T.

Not sure if that would change the overall performance much from what I had, but the hours in H&T might be more. But, as it's well talked about - it's not a popularity contest, and the H&T nor the page views dictate selection. It's more for our author ego's more than anything else.


----------



## Fatman Butter

Billy, I've done all that already. This isn't a reaction to rejection, this is a realisation that less than 1% of self-pubs get anywhere. You see my thought has always been write good books and sell them to people who enjoy reading; but now readers can get all the books they want for free. So only those with promo will get there...and I mean promo, not one guy firing off post on twit and FB. Also I think now that scout are promoting that 1% is now diminishing. My way now is to get my next into scout, and same time try the trad route with my existing titles. So now there's a list...most are people I'm hooked up with anyway.  
Also, I intend to explore rewriting all my titles as scripts.


----------



## Fatman Butter

Paul, interesting stats. Can you tell me what the 34 direct traffic represents. Also that seems a v high KS direct percentage. I had 30% on 2.3. And a friend had 49% on 2.8. Anyone got a theory?


----------



## Paul Kohler

Before I started my own push, the KS percentage was at 63%. On the second to last day, the percentage had dropped to 49%. I think the 'Ending Soon' and the nonstop H&T certainly gave that percentage a boost on the last day.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


Gosh, that's really a surprise. I'm sorry to hear it. Such a good cover. I bet you sell a lot of copies. Good luck with your release.


----------



## amdonehere

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


I'm SHOCKED! If this was a horse race I would've bet on this one.

But all is not loss. Carrie Ann, you ran a fantastic campaign. This should serve you well for a debut launch. Best of luck! I'm looking forward to reading your book.


----------



## Cfoster44

Yikes so I am no-
Where near those numbers! Oh please-
Click my links below!

^ a haiku imploring you to visit my scout page or support my headtalker campaign (links below in my signature)

Getting nervous seeing so many worthy submissions not make it! Still rooting for everyone else. Has headtalker worked for people? I'm hoping it will give me some sort of a boost if I make it to 25


----------



## nedh

Are the stats important at all in being selected?


----------



## amdonehere

nedh said:


> Are the stats important at all in being selected?


That's the million dollar question.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I've noticed that Tuesdays and Fridays seem to be the days when KS announces winners. Has that always been the way of it, or is it just a recent trend?
Had hoped that today would bring good news about Impulse Spy and Fatman's novel, and I'm surprised that neither were selected.  Both had good excerpts and covers, I thought. KS has passed up some great books.
--JoAnn


----------



## C L Salaski

Fatman Butter said:


> Billy, I've done all that already. This isn't a reaction to rejection, this is a realisation that less than 1% of self-pubs get anywhere. You see my thought has always been write good books and sell them to people who enjoy reading; but now readers can get all the books they want for free. So only those with promo will get there...and I mean promo, not one guy firing off post on twit and FB. Also I think now that scout are promoting that 1% is now diminishing. My way now is to get my next into scout, and same time try the trad route with my existing titles. So now there's a list...most are people I'm hooked up with anyway.
> Also, I intend to explore rewriting all my titles as scripts.


I just checked out your other books, Fatman. They are TOO GOOD to remove from Amazon. Why not offer your latest book free for the first five days and see if that helps it climb up the ranks? That's what I'm planning to do. So you give a few hundred books or a thousand books away for free. That's really cheap advertising. Use KS to help you move up those ranks. You worked hard. I'll bet it will pay off. And I would advise against turning your novels into scripts. Screenplays are extremely difficult to sell. Stick to novels. You are a GREAT WRITER.

Cindy


----------



## Rfoster

Yay and I am rocking, welcome all to the 30 days of what we all love https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LJU8LAJXMBNH to do. If I can help anyone give me a shout and I am @SolarPrepper if you need a RT


----------



## matthewlehr

After seeing that Impulse Spy didn't get picked, I honestly don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## matthewlehr

Paul Kohler said:


> Ok, my day job finally let up enough for me to share my campaign stats.


Do you mind if I borrow the nominations from your last seven days? You did offer to share them.


----------



## Jill James

Was bummed to get the email today about Impulse Spy being not picked. Really sure that one was a go for sure! Good luck with your release!


----------



## sheritybemy

Fatman Butter said:


> Billy, I've done all that already. This isn't a reaction to rejection, this is a realisation that less than 1% of self-pubs get anywhere. You see my thought has always been write good books and sell them to people who enjoy reading; but now readers can get all the books they want for free. So only those with promo will get there...and I mean promo, not one guy firing off post on twit and FB. Also I think now that scout are promoting that 1% is now diminishing. My way now is to get my next into scout, and same time try the trad route with my existing titles. So now there's a list...most are people I'm hooked up with anyway.
> Also, I intend to explore rewriting all my titles as scripts.


Well if you're going to go the script way I'd suggest Amazon studio

https://studios.amazon.com/help/submission-agreement

You put up your script on a submission board either privately or publicly. And if selected Amazon studio will pay you something like 250,000 USD

That's where I send my scripts, I don't really bother with getting agents and it's impossible selling to other studios. I can't believe how hard it is to get an agent as a new unpublished writer.
That's where I send my sci-fi, fantasy, mystery and action adventure stories. I find it so amusing that I then spend my time writing cheesy romance in my ebooks . Anyway with my next books I'm letting myself free, the one after the one I'm currently writing will be a series, fantasy, mystery, action.

I still think you shouldn't take down your published works. Who knows how much it influences the scout team? I noticed you were in review a long time, probably missed by a hair. Their reason for not choosing your book likely had little to do with it and more with the timing, who knows?

Good luck and crossed fingers to all of us.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> Do you mind if I borrow the nominations from your last seven days? You did offer to share them.


Ha!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - it's Wednesday. Happy hump day. I worked a night shift last night, got home and went to sleep and I work a day shift today. It is a good life if you do not weaken.


The folks at Kindle dropped me an e-mail to let me know that KELPIE DREAMS will be part of a big fat 99 cent promotion, all through the month of May, in the US market.

I'm really excited about this news. Kindle Press, (the publishing arm of Kindle Scout), have REALLY begun to step up their promotions. I'm going to do my very best to get the word out regarding this May promotion and see if I can whittle that last bit of the advance down to nothing and start making some profit.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
1 day left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
1 day left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
2 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
3 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
5 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
5 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
8 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
9 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
9 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
9 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
10 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
11 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
11 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
11 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
15 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
15 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
15 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
16 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
19 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
22 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
22 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
24 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
29 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Steve

I'm back on Kindle Scout with the prequel to the DS Jan Pearce series WHAT I LEFT BEHIND. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3O8TXDBHJ465F

It's the run-up to Random Acts of Unkindness and how Jan Pearce came to be in Manchester

Please could you add me to the list 

Good luck, everyone


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


I just couldn't believe it! That was probably one of the best looking, sounding and trending titles up there.
Kindle scout lost out on a great title. Can't wait until you publish so I can pick up.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm back on Kindle Scout with the prequel to the DS Jan Pearce series WHAT I LEFT BEHIND. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3O8TXDBHJ465F
> 
> It's the run-up to Random Acts of Unkindness and how Jan Pearce came to be in Manchester
> 
> Please could you add me to the list
> 
> Good luck, everyone


Welcome and Good Luck, Dan Petrosini


----------



## Michael Sussman

Sorry to hear the news, Fatman. Like others posting here, I'm wondering what goes into their decisions, but I guess we'll never know. 

I've got the top three covered. Good luck to all of you on your last campaign day.


----------



## lincolnjcole

1 day left Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
1 day left The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
1 day left Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson

Nominated!



Michael Sussman said:


> Sorry to hear the news, Fatman. Like others posting here, I'm wondering what goes into their decisions, but I guess we'll never know.
> 
> I've got the top three covered. Good luck to all of you on your last campaign day.


It's impossible to tell, but we can at least break down the process a little bit.



JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm back on Kindle Scout with the prequel to the DS Jan Pearce series WHAT I LEFT BEHIND. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3O8TXDBHJ465F
> 
> It's the run-up to Random Acts of Unkindness and how Jan Pearce came to be in Manchester
> 
> Please could you add me to the list
> 
> Good luck, everyone


Haha, awesome! I'm working on another new one as well to hopefully get listed soon! I saved yours for sure and I'll nominate as soon as I get a slot!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm back on Kindle Scout with the prequel to the DS Jan Pearce series WHAT I LEFT BEHIND. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3O8TXDBHJ465F
> 
> It's the run-up to Random Acts of Unkindness and how Jan Pearce came to be in Manchester
> 
> Please could you add me to the list
> 
> Good luck, everyone


Welcome back!  Good luck with your campaign. Your book looks great!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## C L Salaski

Rfoster said:


> Yay and I am rocking, welcome all to the 30 days of what we all love https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LJU8LAJXMBNH to do. If I can help anyone give me a shout and I am @SolarPrepper if you need a RT


Hi Ron,

I've just saved The Water Witch to my promotion list. I really like your gorgeous cover!

All the best to you,

Cindy

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP


----------



## Used To Be BH

Fatman Butter said:


> Billy, I've done all that already. This isn't a reaction to rejection, this is a realisation that less than 1% of self-pubs get anywhere. You see my thought has always been write good books and sell them to people who enjoy reading; but now readers can get all the books they want for free. So only those with promo will get there...and I mean promo, not one guy firing off post on twit and FB. Also I think now that scout are promoting that 1% is now diminishing. My way now is to get my next into scout, and same time try the trad route with my existing titles. So now there's a list...most are people I'm hooked up with anyway.
> Also, I intend to explore rewriting all my titles as scripts.


I'm sorry that Scout didn't select your book--it certainly looked deserving--but think carefully before you do anything drastic.

First, trad publisher typically aren't interested in works that have already been self-published--unless they are big sellers. That means that taking down your already published works does nothing except lose you whatever sales you might get. (And if you do get a contract later, a certain number of readers will buy your old works, trad published or not.)

Second, becoming a professional writer is a difficult journey whichever route you take. Both self publishing and trad publishing have long tails of people making virtually nothing (particularly if you count the people who try trad publishing and never get published, thus making nothing). Not so long ago I saw a UK survey that indicated that the average writer, if he or she had only writing income to depend upon, would be below the poverty line, and I think that survey was focused on traditionally published writers and freelance journalists, not on self publishers. The big bestselling authors obviously do very well--but that's a tiny fraction of whose people who trad publish. There are a lot of complaints from midlist authors that it's more and more difficult to make a living. Sure, self pubbers have a hard time selling huge numbers of books--but we're not alone. I'm not saying don't trad pub, but don't assume that's a magic bullet, and it does have some drawbacks: lower royalty rates (which may or may not be made up by higher volume), as well as loss of creative control. The last point isn't necessarily a problem if you are working with an editor with a similar vision, but it could be a major problem otherwise.

Third, every self pubber isn't selling much--until he or she starts selling. Like you, I was disappointed when I got my Scout rejection at the end of October. However, I decided to self publish and see if I could capitalize on my Scout exposure. I can't tell you how glad I am that I did. Boom! The book did better than any of my previous releases--several times better. During the first month, I did a lot of promos, but Scout momentum enabled the book to get a good start even before the promos kicked in. December was bigger than November, and in January I earned more in royalties than I had in the entire preceding year. Unfortunately, I got myself buried in a big project--writing a textbook for my former school--and didn't follow up as I should have with more promos, a sequel, etc. Even so, February and March were better than average months. Even now the book still does better than my other releases, though it bounces between 50,000 and 100,000 in ranking (not like the glory days when the range was 2,000 to 5,000).

What would have happened if I had decided to go the agent-publisher route? Maybe I would one day have ended up being a major bestseller, but in the short term I would have spent months finding a good agent, months or years finding a publisher, and perhaps I never would have gotten anywhere. Because I self pubbed instead, I learned success was possible for me. Yes, I need to step up my game in some ways, but it's possible. If I had given up after the rejection, I'd never have found that out.

You are so right about the KS process being subjective--but the processes of agents and publishers are subjective as well. I won't take time to recite again the list the authors who were rejected repeatedly. I will mention that, even after JK Rowling first Harry Potter book was accepted, her editor told her to get a day job, because the book probably wasn't going to be that successful. There is no escaping the fact that a lot of subjective variables go into someone's evaluation of a book.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sorry that Scout didn't select your book--it certainly looked deserving--but think carefully before you do anything drastic.
> 
> First, trad publisher typically aren't interested in works that have already been self-published--unless they are big sellers. That means that taking down your already published works does nothing except lose you whatever sales you might get. (And if you do get a contract later, a certain number of readers will buy your old works, trad published or not.)
> 
> Second, becoming a professional writer is a difficult journey whichever route you take. Both self publishing and trad publishing have long tails of people making virtually nothing (particularly if you count the people who try trad publishing and never get published, thus making nothing). Not so long ago I saw a UK survey that indicated that the average writer, if he or she had only writing income to depend upon, would be below the poverty line, and I think that survey was focused on traditionally published writers and freelance journalists, not on self publishers. The big bestselling authors obviously do very well--but that's a tiny fraction of whose people who trad publish. There are a lot of complaints from midlist authors that it's more and more difficult to make a living. Sure, self pubbers have a hard time selling huge numbers of books--but we're not alone. I'm not saying don't trad pub, but don't assume that's a magic bullet, and it does have some drawbacks: lower royalty rates (which may or may not be made up by higher volume), as well as loss of creative control. The last point isn't necessarily a problem if you are working with an editor with a similar vision, but it could be a major problem otherwise.
> 
> Third, every self pubber isn't selling much--until he or she starts selling. Like you, I was disappointed when I got my Scout rejection at the end of October. However, I decided to self publish and see if I could capitalize on my Scout exposure. I can't tell you how glad I am that I did. Boom! The book did better than any of my previous releases--several times better. During the first month, I did a lot of promos, but Scout momentum enabled the book to get a good start even before the promos kicked in. December was bigger than November, and in January I earned more in royalties than I had in the entire preceding year. Unfortunately, I got myself buried in a big project--writing a textbook for my former school--and didn't follow up as I should have with more promos, a sequel, etc. Even so, February and March were better than average months. Even now the book still does better than my other releases, though it bounces between 50,000 and 100,000 in ranking (not like the glory days when the range was 2,000 to 5,000).
> 
> What would have happened if I had decided to go the agent-publisher route? Maybe I would one day have ended up being a major bestseller, but in the short term I would have spent months finding a good agent, months or years finding a publisher, and perhaps I never would have gotten anywhere. Because I self pubbed instead, I learned success was possible for me. Yes, I need to step up my game in some ways, but it's possible. If I had given up after the rejection, I'd never have found that out.
> 
> You are so right about the KS process being subjective--but the processes of agents and publishers are subjective as well. I won't take time to recite again the list the authors who were rejected repeatedly. I will mention that, even after JK Rowling first Harry Potter book was accepted, her editor told her to get a day job, because the book probably wasn't going to be that successful. There is no escaping the fact that a lot of subjective variables go into someone's evaluation of a book.


Definitely very true advice. A lot of people want that sure solution to skip to being popular, but there just isn't one. Take your time, have fun with the process, and don't worry too much about anything.


----------



## Rfoster

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I've just saved The Water Witch to my promotion list. I really like your gorgeous cover!
> 
> All the best to you,
> 
> Cindy


Your cover is great! it really sets the tone of the book and I love your story premise.Will be voting for you
good luck!
Ron


----------



## Rfoster

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - it's Wednesday. Happy hump day. I worked a night shift last night, got home and went to sleep and I work a day shift today. It is a good life if you do not weaken.
> 
> 
> The folks at Kindle dropped me an e-mail to let me know that KELPIE DREAMS will be part of a big fat 99 cent promotion, all through the month of May, in the US market.
> 
> I'm really excited about this news. Kindle Press, (the publishing arm of Kindle Scout), have REALLY begun to step up their promotions. I'm going to do my very best to get the word out regarding this May promotion and see if I can whittle that last bit of the advance down to nothing and start making some profit.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
> 1 day left  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
> 1 day left  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
> 2 days left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 3 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 5 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 5 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 8 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 9 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 9 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 9 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 10 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 11 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 11 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 11 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 15 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 15 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 15 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 16 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 19 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 22 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 22 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 24 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 29 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Please add mine https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LJU8LAJXMBNH


----------



## Rae B. Lake

The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva

Nominated!

Good luck!


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
I just want to sincerely thank you all again for the many nominations that are keeping me in Hot & Trending this last day of my campaign for Tropic Heat.

So far, my statistics are fine, 210 H&T with 2,500 page views (140 H&T & 1900 views from a 7-day Books Butterfly run in the middle), but after seeing Impulse Spy was rejected (well-written and with such huge numbers), and many others that seemed to have a real chance, I figure we're all stumbling around in the dark out here.

Oh, well, here we go...tomorrow will tell. Or 12 or 13 days from then.
Parker T.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


I thought your book was a sure thing. Great cover. Impressive writing.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

I`m curious about something.

How many of you did really format your book following Chicago`s Manual of Style before submitting it to Scout?


----------



## KJD1957

Rwf999 said:


> ...my statistics are fine, 210 H&T with 2,500 page views (140 H&T & 1900 views from a 7-day Books Butterfly run in the middle), but after seeing Impulse Spy was rejected (well-written and with such huge numbers), and many others that seemed to have a real chance, I figure we're all stumbling around in the dark out here.
> 
> Oh, well, here we go...tomorrow will tell. Or 12 or 13 days from then.
> Parker T.


Very good stats, Parker T.

You've done your part with garnering support and producing the best m/s possible, the rest is down to the commissioning editors at KS. Who knows their mindset? We can only wish you (and all the other campaigners) all the positive vibes we can.

Good luck, fingers crossed. 

Cheers, K


----------



## KJD1957

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I`m curious about something.
> 
> How many of you did really format your book following Chicago`s Manual of Style before submitting it to Scout?


Not me. My book is set in the UK. My editor and I use the Oxford MoS. Using CMoS would not have suited the m/s.
There you go, a ready-made reason for KS to reject my book. :/

Oh woe is me. Why do I bother?


----------



## C L Salaski

Rfoster said:


> Your cover is great! it really sets the tone of the book and I love your story premise.Will be voting for you
> good luck!
> Ron


Thank you, Ron!


----------



## Rwf999

KJD1957 said:


> Very good stats, Parker T.
> 
> You've done your part with garnering support and producing the best m/s possible, the rest is down to the commissioning editors at KS. Who knows their mindset? We can only wish you (and all the other campaigners) all the positive vibes we can.
> 
> Good luck, fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers, K


Thanks so much, Kerry!


----------



## C L Salaski

Hi everyone,

I launched my novel The Neglected Ones on Kindle Scout on April 7, 2017.

Five days later my mom went into respiratory failure after a nurse at a local hospital failed to get immediate help for her when she was complaining about phlegm she couldnt cough up. I was with Mom at that time and you wouldnt believe what we went through. Mom had been sent from her nursing home to the hospital for tests and ended up nearly dying. The nurses negligence caused her to go into respiratory failure.

Mom was on a ventilator for twelve days. Thank God she came off it with no problems two days ago. The look of relief on her face when they pulled the breathing tubes out filled me with joy and hope. The first thing Mom said was I have to pee. Followed by I love you, Cindy. She still has some hurdles to overcome. Please keep her in your prayers. If you want to see photos and posts about this, please friend me on Facebook.

Looks like I have got lots of material for a follow-up novel focusing on hospital negligence. The list of mistakes this hospital has made during these past couple weeks is UNBELIEVABLE. Enough to make me never want to set foot in another hospital. The bad part of it is that the other local hospitals are just as bad. 

Please spread the word about my book The Neglected Ones. Let's make a stand and stop the bullcrap the nursing homes and hospitals are getting away with.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP

Kind regards,

Cindy


----------



## amdonehere

Have you guys noticed that the Kindle Scout Leaders don't review very much? They have nominations in the high hundreds to the 1000s, and selected books in 100+, but no review or reviews in the single digit after all that Even the top Scout Leader has only 15th. The highest is just 22.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Hi All, 

I joined KBoards yesterday on a recommendation from Lincoln Cole in his book, Kindle Scout Guide. I have finished my debut novel and had proof copies printed at CreateSpace but am holding off on any further distribution steps until I have decided whether to submit to Kindle Scout.

If Kindle Scout does appear to be a good fit I look forward to announcing my book soon!

PS: I will start nominating right away.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined KBoards yesterday on a recommendation from Lincoln Cole in his book, Kindle Scout Guide. I have finished my debut novel and had proof copies printed at CreateSpace but am holding off on any further distribution steps until I have decided whether to submit to Kindle Scout.
> 
> If Kindle Scout does appear to be a good fit I look forward to announcing my book soon!
> 
> PS: I will start nominating right away.


Welcome, Flynn. I hope you decide to give Scout a go... it's an interesting experience regardless of the outcome!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


I'm looking forward to reading your book, as well as many others I've found through KS. I've read lots of KS selected and non-selected books. I've read great books that weren't selected. They were well-written, great stories and characters, compelling covers and blurbs. It's a puzzle.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

I am so close to being a Scout, my campaign is going live in a couple of days.  So I have the top three nominated, my cap and badges ready and I'm packed for camp, be seeing you all soon!


----------



## KJD1957

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined KBoards yesterday on a recommendation from Lincoln Cole in his book, Kindle Scout Guide. I have finished my debut novel and had proof copies printed at CreateSpace but am holding off on any further distribution steps until I have decided whether to submit to Kindle Scout.
> 
> If Kindle Scout does appear to be a good fit I look forward to announcing my book soon!
> 
> PS: I will start nominating right away.


Welcome Flynn, glad you have you aboard.


----------



## lincolnjcole

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined KBoards yesterday on a recommendation from Lincoln Cole in his book, Kindle Scout Guide. I have finished my debut novel and had proof copies printed at CreateSpace but am holding off on any further distribution steps until I have decided whether to submit to Kindle Scout.
> 
> If Kindle Scout does appear to be a good fit I look forward to announcing my book soon!
> 
> PS: I will start nominating right away.


That is super awesome! Welcome aboard! This is definitely one of my top recommendations for everyone because it's an incredible way to meet some amazing people, even if you never actually do Kindle Scout!

Thanks so much and good luck with your book!


----------



## Michael Sussman

C L Salaski said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I launched my novel The Neglected Ones on Kindle Scout on April 7, 2017.
> 
> Five days later my mom went into respiratory failure after a nurse at a local hospital failed to get immediate help for her when she was complaining about phlegm she couldnt cough up. I was with Mom at that time and you wouldnt believe what we went through. Mom had been sent from her nursing home to the hospital for tests and ended up nearly dying. The nurses negligence caused her to go into respiratory failure.
> 
> Mom was on a ventilator for twelve days. Thank God she came off it with no problems two days ago. The look of relief on her face when they pulled the breathing tubes out filled me with joy and hope. The first thing Mom said was I have to pee. Followed by I love you, Cindy. She still has some hurdles to overcome. Please keep her in your prayers. If you want to see photos and posts about this, please friend me on Facebook.
> 
> Looks like I have got lots of material for a follow-up novel focusing on hospital negligence. The list of mistakes this hospital has made during these past couple weeks is UNBELIEVABLE. Enough to make me never want to set foot in another hospital. The bad part of it is that the other local hospitals are just as bad.
> 
> Please spread the word about my book The Neglected Ones. Let's make a stand and stop the bullcrap the nursing homes and hospitals are getting away with.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cindy


Sorry to hear what you and your mom went through, Cindy. This issue is so important and rarely addressed by the media. Last year my dad reached end-stage dementia and we had miserable experiences with both hospitals and nursing homes. He was helpless, couldn't eat or even get out of bed by himself. He had bed sores and even though he was wincing in pain, I couldn't convince his doctor to give him sufficient pain medication. She had him on a PRN basis despite the fact that he couldn't speak, could not ask for meds. And even the hospice folks who visited him were useless, since they could not prescribe. I was beyond furious. We treat our old pets better than our elderly in this country.


----------



## Kay7979

Welcome new participants! And for those recently turned down, you have my sympathy. It really is a mystery why some books are chosen and others aren't. But there is life after Kindle Scout.

I'm posting a link to our Kindle Scout alumni thread, in case you haven't seen it. The thread is for those of us who were NOT selected, but enjoyed the comradery and support we found during the program. Many of us are hanging out, sharing marketing ideas, doing an occasional author cross promotion, and helping each other get honest reviews for our books. Today, Joynell Schultz just updated our list of books that need reviews. The system is, you find a book on the list that interests you, read and review it, and we add your book to the list of books needing reviews. Books are in KU or the authors will provide a free ARC. We are not "exchanging reviews." You do not review a book for someone who reviewed yours. So, if you just finished a campaign and need support, advice, and reviews, please stop by.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.1875.html


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I`m curious about something.
> 
> How many of you did really format your book following Chicago`s Manual of Style before submitting it to Scout?


Hi My editor follows that style.
Good Luck Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined KBoards yesterday on a recommendation from Lincoln Cole in his book, Kindle Scout Guide. I have finished my debut novel and had proof copies printed at CreateSpace but am holding off on any further distribution steps until I have decided whether to submit to Kindle Scout.
> 
> If Kindle Scout does appear to be a good fit I look forward to announcing my book soon!
> 
> PS: I will start nominating right away.


Welcome, whether you decide to put your MS in kindle scout you will learn more than you think from the amazing folks here! Best of luck Dan


----------



## matthewlehr

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm back on Kindle Scout with the prequel to the DS Jan Pearce series WHAT I LEFT BEHIND. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3O8TXDBHJ465F
> 
> It's the run-up to Random Acts of Unkindness and how Jan Pearce came to be in Manchester
> 
> Please could you add me to the list
> 
> Good luck, everyone


Welcome! I saved What I Left Behind: A Prequel to my nomination list.


----------



## matthewlehr

C L Salaski said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I launched my novel The Neglected Ones on Kindle Scout on April 7, 2017.
> 
> Five days later my mom went into respiratory failure after a nurse at a local hospital failed to get immediate help for her when she was complaining about phlegm she couldnt cough up. I was with Mom at that time and you wouldnt believe what we went through. Mom had been sent from her nursing home to the hospital for tests and ended up nearly dying. The nurses negligence caused her to go into respiratory failure.
> 
> Mom was on a ventilator for twelve days. Thank God she came off it with no problems two days ago. The look of relief on her face when they pulled the breathing tubes out filled me with joy and hope. The first thing Mom said was I have to pee. Followed by I love you, Cindy. She still has some hurdles to overcome. Please keep her in your prayers. If you want to see photos and posts about this, please friend me on Facebook.
> 
> Looks like I have got lots of material for a follow-up novel focusing on hospital negligence. The list of mistakes this hospital has made during these past couple weeks is UNBELIEVABLE. Enough to make me never want to set foot in another hospital. The bad part of it is that the other local hospitals are just as bad.
> 
> Please spread the word about my book The Neglected Ones. Let's make a stand and stop the bullcrap the nursing homes and hospitals are getting away with.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cindy


A reminder that there are things much more important than the Hot list. The Neglected Ones is in my saved list.


----------



## matthewlehr

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined KBoards yesterday on a recommendation from Lincoln Cole in his book, Kindle Scout Guide. I have finished my debut novel and had proof copies printed at CreateSpace but am holding off on any further distribution steps until I have decided whether to submit to Kindle Scout.
> 
> If Kindle Scout does appear to be a good fit I look forward to announcing my book soon!
> 
> PS: I will start nominating right away.


Greetings! I found the kboards from the Kindle Scout Guide as well.


----------



## Knox

Wow, quite a response from you guys. I appreciate all the support, your comments have been so kind. What a great board here.

Don't let my run discourage anyone! There are a lot of good books on there. I think they are just looking for certain things at certain times. Or you might just get the right or wrong reviewer. 

Going all out to spread the word may not be required for selection, but I think it will really come in handy for release. So it all helps, regardless! Just give it your best shot, and you'll have a head start. I'm excited about all the new people I have reached and wouldn't have otherwise.

I probably won't be as active on here, but I'll be around and check for nominations. I'm going to check out that Scout reject group, see some of you there!

I'm trying to figure out my plan for advanced review copies, for those interested. I'll keep you posted.
Best of luck guys!!!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Hi, folks.

I`ve seen many of you troubled about the rejection from Scout. If you would like to hear my humble opinion, don`t be like that. Think about Scout as the easy path, while self-publishing is the hard path. Both paths can lead you to success, so don`t worry! And most important, don`t take a rejection from Scout like a sign that your book is bad. This is not the way how it works.

This is the last day of my campaign for ANGEL OF DEATH.

My policy is to be prepared for the worst scenario, always. That`s why I`m not making any plans for a possible selection from Scout.

I`m actually planning the self-publishing, the pan B.

That said, I would like to ask you guys who got your books rejected by Scout, what is the best path to promote my book after the end of the campaign and the eventual rejection.

The book is not part of a series, so I can`t simply give it away for free hoping for people to buy the next ones, because there is no next ones.

I need to know what promotion channel is the most effective. Where is worth to spend some money and effort.

Besides, I will be in desperate need for reviews, so if you know the best way how to get them, please tell me. I would also happily giveaway free copies of my book for authors interested in throwing their honest reviews in Amazon.com. So if any of you is interested, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Adrian Ferrer said:


> That said, I would like to ask you guys who got your books rejected by Scout, what is the best path to promote my book after the end of the campaign and the eventual rejection.


That topic is a thread of this size of its own  And several books, maybe a whole forum. Just read up on the Kindle Scout Alumni discussion thread here, it's a long one composed of those who did exactly this. Shop for books on book marketing that are highly rated, read the good blogs out there, etc. It's a very big topic with many solutions, depending on how much time you have, how much you want to spend, etc. Everyone has their own approach, and there isn't any "formula" or we'd all be following it.

The key thing in association with Scout is to publish as soon as you can to take advantage of the awareness that you have built, and let Amazon know that it's out there so that the can send out their notification to those who nominated you. Good luck!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

BillyDeCarlo said:


> That topic is a thread of this size of its own  And several books, maybe a whole forum. Just read up on the Kindle Scout Alumni discussion thread here, it's a long one composed of those who did exactly this. Shop for books on book marketing that are highly rated, read the good blogs out there, etc. It's a very big topic with many solutions, depending on how much time you have, how much you want to spend, etc. Everyone has their own approach, and there isn't any "formula" or we'd all be following it.
> 
> The key thing in association with Scout is to publish as soon as you can to take advantage of the awareness that you have built, and let Amazon know that it's out there so that the can send out their notification to those who nominated you. Good luck!


Thank you Billy!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sorry that Scout didn't select your book--it certainly looked deserving--but think carefully before you do anything drastic.
> 
> First, trad publisher typically aren't interested in works that have already been self-published--unless they are big sellers. That means that taking down your already published works does nothing except lose you whatever sales you might get. (And if you do get a contract later, a certain number of readers will buy your old works, trad published or not.)
> 
> Second, becoming a professional writer is a difficult journey whichever route you take. Both self publishing and trad publishing have long tails of people making virtually nothing (particularly if you count the people who try trad publishing and never get published, thus making nothing). Not so long ago I saw a UK survey that indicated that the average writer, if he or she had only writing income to depend upon, would be below the poverty line, and I think that survey was focused on traditionally published writers and freelance journalists, not on self publishers. The big bestselling authors obviously do very well--but that's a tiny fraction of whose people who trad publish. There are a lot of complaints from midlist authors that it's more and more difficult to make a living. Sure, self pubbers have a hard time selling huge numbers of books--but we're not alone. I'm not saying don't trad pub, but don't assume that's a magic bullet, and it does have some drawbacks: lower royalty rates (which may or may not be made up by higher volume), as well as loss of creative control. The last point isn't necessarily a problem if you are working with an editor with a similar vision, but it could be a major problem otherwise.
> 
> Third, every self pubber isn't selling much--until he or she starts selling. Like you, I was disappointed when I got my Scout rejection at the end of October. However, I decided to self publish and see if I could capitalize on my Scout exposure. I can't tell you how glad I am that I did. Boom! The book did better than any of my previous releases--several times better. During the first month, I did a lot of promos, but Scout momentum enabled the book to get a good start even before the promos kicked in. December was bigger than November, and in January I earned more in royalties than I had in the entire preceding year. Unfortunately, I got myself buried in a big project--writing a textbook for my former school--and didn't follow up as I should have with more promos, a sequel, etc. Even so, February and March were better than average months. Even now the book still does better than my other releases, though it bounces between 50,000 and 100,000 in ranking (not like the glory days when the range was 2,000 to 5,000).
> 
> What would have happened if I had decided to go the agent-publisher route? Maybe I would one day have ended up being a major bestseller, but in the short term I would have spent months finding a good agent, months or years finding a publisher, and perhaps I never would have gotten anywhere. Because I self pubbed instead, I learned success was possible for me. Yes, I need to step up my game in some ways, but it's possible. If I had given up after the rejection, I'd never have found that out.
> 
> You are so right about the KS process being subjective--but the processes of agents and publishers are subjective as well. I won't take time to recite again the list the authors who were rejected repeatedly. I will mention that, even after JK Rowling first Harry Potter book was accepted, her editor told her to get a day job, because the book probably wasn't going to be that successful. There is no escaping the fact that a lot of subjective variables go into someone's evaluation of a book.


Couldn't agree more with Bill's advice. The Raindrop Novel was my debut novel, and I could never have reached the audience I reached if I hadn't done KS. Today someone I didn't know contacted me to ask when the book would be available--and I can't believe I have a fan who isn't a relative or a friend. Wow, that's heady stuff. The odds are against us re winning, but NOT if we see Kindle Scout as a launching pad that gives us a head start. And there's plenty of data on this site that says--think of it that way, and if you win, that's even better. Bill's advice is sound. Put it up on Amazon, have KS notify all your Scouters (is that a word?) and test drive this contest as a launch. If you have a good book, you might get to the moon. (Sorry, couldn't resist.) 
--JoAnn
PS-- The Raindrop Institute will be free tomorrow through Saturday, if I mastered the intricacies of Amazon correctly. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## jcarter

Kay7979 said:


> Welcome new participants! And for those recently turned down, you have my sympathy. It really is a mystery why some books are chosen and others aren't. But there is life after Kindle Scout.
> 
> I'm posting a link to our Kindle Scout alumni thread, in case you haven't seen it. The thread is for those of us who were NOT selected, but enjoyed the comradery and support we found during the program. Many of us are hanging out, sharing marketing ideas, doing an occasional author cross promotion, and helping each other get honest reviews for our books. Today, Joynell Schultz just updated our list of books that need reviews. The system is, you find a book on the list that interests you, read and review it, and we add your book to the list of books needing reviews. Books are in KU or the authors will provide a free ARC. We are not "exchanging reviews." You do not review a book for someone who reviewed yours. So, if you just finished a campaign and need support, advice, and reviews, please stop by.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.1875.html


I love this idea. I wish reviews weren't as important as they are, but since they are so important, I think it's great that you've created a way to offer books that appeal to readers--and eventually lead to reviews.


----------



## sheritybemy

Knox said:


> Well guys...just got word that Impulse Spy was not chosen. Bummer.
> 
> For those interested, my stats were:
> 633 hours Hot & Trending and 3193 total page views.
> 
> I was also in contact with another Scout author (not on this board) that began at the same time. She had a little fewer page views and more H&T than mine. And a great cover. And she was also not picked.
> 
> So stats are not that important, if at all. But I am looking at the bright side, of now having control over pricing and promotions, so I think it'll be just fine. I'm excited to get it released soon! Now to figure out KDP...
> 
> I'll be sticking around here some, enjoyed the community and will keep supporting. Best of luck guys!


I wonder, have you heard of kindle storyteller, you can enter your book when you publish on KDP select. If you win you get £20,000 and go to London for the award ceremony, receive aid in advertising your book on kindle and earn 70% royalties.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031

Someone should tell Fatman Butter


----------



## matthewlehr

sheritybemy said:


> I wonder, have you heard of kindle storyteller, you can enter your book when you publish on KDP select. If you win you get £20,000 and go to London for the award ceremony, receive aid in advertising your book on kindle and earn 70% royalties.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031
> 
> Someone should tell Fatman Butter


It looks like anyone who wins a Kindle Scout contract is ineligible for Kindle Storyteller. I guess there is an upside to losing!


----------



## sheritybemy

matthewlehr said:


> It looks like anyone who wins a Kindle Scout contract is ineligible for Kindle Storyteller. I guess there is an upside to losing!


As in never able to enter in any year, even with a new title?

It is yearly right?


----------



## matthewlehr

sheritybemy said:


> As in never able to enter in any year, even with a new title?
> 
> It is yearly right?


Just my dry British humor. Only the winning book would be ineligible, not the author. And I will be estacic if Sponsor is chosen.


----------



## sheritybemy

matthewlehr said:


> Just my dry British humor. Only the winning book would be ineligible, not the author. And I will be estacic if Sponsor is chosen.


Yes, definitely a soothing balm if kindle scout decides to reject.

Good luck with Sponsor


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

sheritybemy said:


> I wonder, have you heard of kindle storyteller, you can enter your book when you publish on KDP select. If you win you get £20,000 and go to London for the award ceremony, receive aid in advertising your book on kindle and earn 70% royalties.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031
> 
> Someone should tell Fatman Butter


Wow! Never heard about that.
They require tha tthe book is also available in print version, not only ebook. That's a setback for me, since I don't have a print version ready to publish by now.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sheritybemy

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Wow! Never heard about that.
> They require thatthe book is also available in print version, not only ebook. That's a setback for me, since I don't have a print version ready to publish by now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


No they don't, it's either or


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

sheritybemy said:


> No they don't, it's either or


Oh, I'm not sure! I'm not used to that publishing terms. Give me a hand here.

From the CONDITIONS OF ENTRY:

•	Entrant must enroll the Book in KDP Select and make it available for sale as an eBook *and in print* exclusively through Amazon from the date of submission of the Entry until the expiration of the Entry Period, and if selected as a Finalist, until the Grand Prize winner is announced

Guess I took "and in print" as "and paperback". Was it?


----------



## matthewlehr

sheritybemy said:


> Yes, definitely a soothing balm if kindle scout decides to reject.
> 
> Good luck with Sponsor


Thank you. Good luck with His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge. You are saved and next up on my list to nominate.


----------



## sheritybemy

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Oh, I'm not sure! I'm not used to that publishing terms. Give me a hand here.
> 
> From the CONDITIONS OF ENTRY:
> 
> •Entrant must enroll the Book in KDP Select and make it available for sale as an eBook *and in print* exclusively through Amazon from the date of submission of the Entry until the expiration of the Entry Period, and if selected as a Finalist, until the Grand Prize winner is announced


Even if you have to offer in print as well it's relatively easy now. There's a place to create a paperback on KDP

But I don't think it's like that because I read a pat where they said if you submit as an EBOOK, it has to be 5,000 words or more and a paperback has to be at least 24 pages.

I think you should read everything and perhaps send them a mail to clarify before giving up.


----------



## sheritybemy

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you. Good luck with His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge. You are saved and next up on my list to nominate.


Thanks I'll be on the lookout for yours.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

sheritybemy said:


> Even if you have to offer in print as well it's relatively easy now. There's a place to create a paperback on KDP
> 
> But I don't think it's like that because I read a pat where they said if you submit as an EBOOK, it has to be 5,000 words or more and a paperback has to be at least 24 pages.
> 
> I think you should read everything and perhaps send them a mail to clarify before giving up.


Ok, friend. Thanks.

I've also read this in their terms:

_JUDGING.

First Round. From 20th May 2017 through 1st June 2017, each Book will be rated based on the commercial viability of the Book (including, without limitation, with regards to the Book's sales, borrows and customer feedback)..._

That's bad news. Means I would have only a few days to get as many reviews as I could. My campaign ends today, and Scout sometimes takes more than a week to give the answer.


----------



## sheritybemy

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Ok, friend. Thanks.
> 
> I've also read this in their terms:
> 
> _JUDGING.
> 
> First Round. From 20th May 2017 through 1st June 2017, each Book will be rated based on the commercial viability of the Book (including, without limitation, with regards to the Book's sales, borrows and customer feedback)..._
> 
> That's bad news. Means I would have only a few days to get as many reviews as I could. My campaign ends today, and Scout sometimes takes more than a week to give the answer.


It's like kindle scout, they have nominations and hot & trending and it supposedly is meant to have some influence on their choice but in the end they select what appeals to them. I would just put it up and try my luck. You never know.


----------



## sheritybemy

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Ok, friend. Thanks.
> 
> I've also read this in their terms:
> 
> _JUDGING.
> 
> First Round. From 20th May 2017 through 1st June 2017, each Book will be rated based on the commercial viability of the Book (including, without limitation, with regards to the Book's sales, borrows and customer feedback)..._
> 
> That's bad news. Means I would have only a few days to get as many reviews as I could. My campaign ends today, and Scout sometimes takes more than a week to give the answer.


And remember you have this group for support and help


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

sheritybemy said:


> It's like kindle scout, they have nominations and hot & trending and it supposedly is meant to have some influence on their choice but in the end they select what appeals to them. I would just put it up and try my luck. You never know.


Right! I think the same.

By the way, I checked the ENTRIES and no one seems to be offering print versions of their books.
Maybe I'm just not seeing it?

Here is the list of entries:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_storyuk_3e1_w?rh=n%3A13076880031&bbn=13076880031&ie=UTF8&qid=1490777930&ajr=0&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=WJFT4GV0BQPJK9B8Y99E&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=04122eb7-d547-41d5-91d1-047722bec32f&pf_rd_i=12061299031

The good thing about this is that we can already publish our books in KDP and then participate in the program. Better than waiting for a Scout answer for our unpublished book.


----------



## sheritybemy

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Right! I think the same.
> 
> By the way, I checked the ENTRIES and no one seems to be offering print versions of their books.
> Maybe I'm just not seeing it?
> 
> Here is the list of entries:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_storyuk_3e1_w?rh=n%3A13076880031&bbn=13076880031&ie=UTF8&qid=1490777930&ajr=0&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=WJFT4GV0BQPJK9B8Y99E&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=04122eb7-d547-41d5-91d1-047722bec32f&pf_rd_i=12061299031
> 
> The good thing about this is that we can already publish our books in KDP and then participate in the program. Better than waiting for a Scout answer for our unpublished book.


Yes, good luck

I'm still waiting for my sentence from kindle scout.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Thursday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Angel of Death by Adrian Ferrer
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Vice President: Foreign Frights by Elina Salajeva
LAST DAY LEFT!  Tropic Heat by Parker T. Mattson
1 day left  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
2 days left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
4 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
4 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
7 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
8 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
8 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
8 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
9 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
10 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
10 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
10 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
14 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
14 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
14 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
15 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
18 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
21 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
21 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
23 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
28 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
28 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
29 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
29 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ritastradling

AlexaKang said:


> I'm SHOCKED! If this was a horse race I would've bet on this one.
> 
> But all is not loss. Carrie Ann, you ran a fantastic campaign. This should serve you well for a debut launch. Best of luck! I'm looking forward to reading your book.


Have to agree with Alexa, here! I was so shocked when I got my email. But with that cover and blurb, you're going to have a lot of traction on Impulse Spy, Carrie Ann!

Does it seem like less books are are being selected in the last few weeks to anyone else?

Oh, and I've nominated the top 3


----------



## Fatman Butter

Dan Petrosini, how many edit in accord with the Chicago Manual of Style? Obviously not many, but no need to worry Scout take no notice of that. For those selected Scout do edit, and though a few things do slip through, for the most part they provide a pretty good service.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> It looks like anyone who wins a Kindle Scout contract is ineligible for Kindle Storyteller. I guess there is an upside to losing!


That's the plan I'm working towards, expecting a rejection has its upsides.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I could use some help, folks.

But you knew that, already.


I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Done  Good luck!


----------



## Rwf999

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Did it. Steve, you deserve whatever support you need. And I guess I'll be learning what the hell a Kelpie is.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

It's alive, mwahahaha. Could you add me to the list when you get a wee chance Steve, thanks!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DMWPBYI6Z270

So excited to finally be a Scout, best of luck to all


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Got you steve!

Got the top nominations!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Hi Steve
Consider it done! Here's mine if you are inclined. Thanks for all you do for the group Dan Petrosini https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Fatman Butter said:


> Dan Petrosini, how many edit in accord with the Chicago Manual of Style? Obviously not many, but no need to worry Scout take no notice of that. For those selected Scout do edit, and though a few things do slip through, for the most part they provide a pretty good service.


Do you guys know about any SCOUT selected book not edited according to Chicago Manual of Style? I mean during the campaign, as presented by the author, not after selection and publication by Scout.


----------



## KJD1957

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Done - I'm #15. Good luck with it.
Here's mine if you fancy reciprocating: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-6/


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Steve Vernon said:


> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Done, Steve. Here's mine, but I think you may have already supported it. In case anyone else wants to, I have two days left on it. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


----------



## KJD1957

T E Scott Writer said:


> It's alive, mwahahaha. Could you add me to the list when you get a wee chance Steve, thanks!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DMWPBYI6Z270
> 
> So excited to finally be a Scout, best of luck to all


And the best of luck in having any sleep for the next 30-45 days, TE!


----------



## C L Salaski

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Hi Steve,

I just supported your HeadTalker Campaign. If you haven't done so yet, can you please support mine?

Thanks!

Cindy

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Done. I have the book but haven't read it yet. I promise a review when I do.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Rwf999 said:


> Did it. Steve, you deserve whatever support you need. And I guess I'll be learning what the hell a Kelpie is.


I thought it was some sort of mermaid type creature, hence the "kelp" part of kelpie. Googled it and I was right. It's a shape shifting sea creature, evidently part of Scottish lore. That's what the hell it is


----------



## matthewlehr

T E Scott Writer said:


> It's alive, mwahahaha. Could you add me to the list when you get a wee chance Steve, thanks!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DMWPBYI6Z270
> 
> So excited to finally be a Scout, best of luck to all


Welcome to the fray! I have saved City Under Ice to my nomination list. Overall, running a scout campaign has been a lot of fun. In case you missed it, we recently had a winner-After They Came- on these boards who didn't spend many hours Hot or have many views, so try not to stress the numbers too much. The quality of the book and the whims of the scout editors are the primary factors. Of course, I still stress the numbers anyway.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

T E Scott Writer said:


> It's alive, mwahahaha. Could you add me to the list when you get a wee chance Steve, thanks!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DMWPBYI6Z270
> 
> So excited to finally be a Scout, best of luck to all


Oo, City Under Ice looks fab... on my saved list  Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Cfoster44

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> 
> I could also use some help on this HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-only-99-cents/


Done! Thanks so much for what you do on this thread Steve!

Here's my link to keep the chain going! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/


----------



## Michael Sussman

I have the top three covered. Good luck!

Feels good to be winding down after a frantic month. Seventy-two percent of my traffic is from external sources, so I feel good about my promotional efforts. Ultimately, stats don't appear to be as important as I'd imagined, and I'm keeping my expectations low. This board has been an invaluable source of information and support, and I'm really glad I stumbled upon it, thanks to Jada Ryker.


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> I have the top three covered. Good luck!
> 
> Feels good to be winding down after a frantic month. Seventy-two percent of my traffic is from external sources, so I feel good about my promotional efforts. Ultimately, stats don't appear to be as important as I'd imagined, and I'm keeping my expectations low. This board has been an invaluable source of information and support, and I'm really glad I stumbled upon it, thanks to Jada Ryker.


I'm sure this month hasn't been nearly as frantic as your stint as a human scarecrow! I've definitely enjoyed your sense of humor on these boards. Good luck with your final push!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks, Mathew! Damn crows pecked out my eyes, but I forgive them.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Michael Sussman said:


> I have the top three covered. Good luck!
> 
> Feels good to be winding down after a frantic month. Seventy-two percent of my traffic is from external sources, so I feel good about my promotional efforts. Ultimately, stats don't appear to be as important as I'd imagined, and I'm keeping my expectations low. This board has been an invaluable source of information and support, and I'm really glad I stumbled upon it, thanks to Jada Ryker.


You're welcome  Be careful, I think you stumbled over Steve's Kelpie, Lincoln's Raven, Lexi's Time Rats . . .

Good luck to everyone who enters the storyteller contest.


----------



## C L Salaski

Michael Sussman said:


> Sorry to hear what you and your mom went through, Cindy. This issue is so important and rarely addressed by the media. Last year my dad reached end-stage dementia and we had miserable experiences with both hospitals and nursing homes. He was helpless, couldn't eat or even get out of bed by himself. He had bed sores and even though he was wincing in pain, I couldn't convince his doctor to give him sufficient pain medication. She had him on a PRN basis despite the fact that he couldn't speak, could not ask for meds. And even the hospice folks who visited him were useless, since they could not prescribe. I was beyond furious. We treat our old pets better than our elderly in this country.


Hi Michael,

Sorry to hear about the problems you went through trying to get proper help for your dad. My mom is in mid-to-end stage dementia. It is hard to believe the media does not run with news like this, but then again the wealthy and powerful control most of the media so it shouldn't be a surprise. It seems like everyone I talk to has had horrible experiences with both nursing homes and hospitals. One of my cousins recently told me, "Cindy, the really scary part is that we are next in line." Well, I am going to do everything I can to try and bring about change. I recently discovered that two reporters with the Cleveland Plain Dealer have been running articles on nursing homes. I have talked to one of them and she was very interested in what I had to say. Hopefully, this is the start of something good here in Ohio. I agree with you that our pets are treated with more compassion that our elderly loved ones. I am just outraged by all this. The Neglected Ones was written by a very angry author.

Warm regards,

Cindy


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks, Mathew! Damn crows pecked out my eyes, but I forgive them.


Yeah, but have the crows forgiven you for scaring them away from all that succulent corn?


----------



## matthewlehr

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the problems you went through trying to get proper help for your dad. My mom is in mid-to-end stage dementia. It is hard to believe the media does not run with news like this, but then again the wealthy and powerful control most of the media so it shouldn't be a surprise. It seems like everyone I talk to has had horrible experiences with both nursing homes and hospitals. One of my cousins recently told me, "Cindy, the really scary part is that we are next in line." Well, I am going to do everything I can to try and bring about change. I recently discovered that two reporters with the Cleveland Plain Dealer have been running articles on nursing homes. I have talked to one of them and she was very interested in what I had to say. Hopefully, this is the start of something good here in Ohio. I agree with you that our pets are treated with more compassion that our elderly loved ones. I am just outraged by all this. The Neglected Ones was written by a very angry author.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> Cindy


You may already be planning this, but it could be a good idea to include information in your book on what action people can take to help improve the condition of nursing homes and hospitals. If a reader reacts to your story emotionally, they will want to know how they can express their outrage. This is an issue that has or will touch all of us.


----------



## matthewlehr

Jada Ryker said:


> You're welcome  Be careful, I think you stumbled over Steve's Kelpie, Lincoln's Raven, Lexi's Time Rats . . .
> 
> Good luck to everyone who enters the storyteller contest.


Just what we all need! A contest that is even tougher to win than Kindle Scout! I guess it helps that we all secretly think we have the best book ever written.


----------



## C L Salaski

matthewlehr said:


> You may already be planning this, but it could be a good idea to include information in your book on what action people can take to help improve the condition of nursing homes and hospitals. If a reader reacts to your story emotionally, they will want to know how they can express their outrage. This is an issue that has or will touch all of us.


Yes, Matt. I am planning to do that. Thanks so much for your input.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,

Last Day --- should be capitalized, I think. 

30 days of paying a LOT of attention to my book, Tropic Heat, and all of your books. Much thanks for all of it, a great time here and these K-Boards are a great place to keep up to date on what might make sense during our campaigns and what might not. Still sorting it out, actually, even though there's no time left to find and marry one of the Amazon editors...not even certain that would help.  I'll bet they're pretty damn aloof when it comes to the selection process!

It is nice to relax, though, and let whatever happens happen. Best of luck to all and I guess I'll see you on the other side...
Parker (ok, just Bob)


----------



## matthewlehr

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> 
> Last Day --- should be capitalized, I think.
> 
> 30 days of paying a LOT of attention to my book, Tropic Heat, and all of your books. Much thanks for all of it, a great time here and these K-Boards are a great place to keep up to date on what might make sense during our campaigns and what might not. Still sorting it out, actually, even though there's no time left to find and marry one of the Amazon editors...not even certain that would help. I'll bet they're pretty damn aloof when it comes to the selection process!
> 
> It is nice to relax, though, and let whatever happens happen. Best of luck to all and I guess I'll see you on the other side...
> Parker (ok, just Bob)


I sent all of the Amazon editors personal thank-you notes for all the hard work they do reading through our books-with a million dollars tucked in each. We'll see if it helps. People seem to like cards. Wish I had thought of the marriage angle first.


----------



## C L Salaski

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> 
> Last Day --- should be capitalized, I think.
> 
> 30 days of paying a LOT of attention to my book, Tropic Heat, and all of your books. Much thanks for all of it, a great time here and these K-Boards are a great place to keep up to date on what might make sense during our campaigns and what might not. Still sorting it out, actually, even though there's no time left to find and marry one of the Amazon editors...not even certain that would help. I'll bet they're pretty damn aloof when it comes to the selection process!
> 
> It is nice to relax, though, and let whatever happens happen. Best of luck to all and I guess I'll see you on the other side...
> Parker (ok, just Bob)


Hoping you make it, Parker!

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

lincolnjcole said:


> That is super awesome! Welcome aboard! This is definitely one of my top recommendations for everyone because it's an incredible way to meet some amazing people, even if you never actually do Kindle Scout!
> 
> Thanks so much and good luck with your book!


I'd like to thank you, too, Lincoln, for paving the way to KBoards!

If you haven't done so already, please check out my book The Neglected Ones:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP

All the best to you,

Cindy


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> 
> Last Day --- should be capitalized, I think.
> 
> 30 days of paying a LOT of attention to my book, Tropic Heat, and all of your books. Much thanks for all of it, a great time here and these K-Boards are a great place to keep up to date on what might make sense during our campaigns and what might not. Still sorting it out, actually, even though there's no time left to find and marry one of the Amazon editors...not even certain that would help. I'll bet they're pretty damn aloof when it comes to the selection process!
> 
> It is nice to relax, though, and let whatever happens happen. Best of luck to all and I guess I'll see you on the other side...
> Parker (ok, just Bob)


Maybe, but finishing the 30 days turns out to be less relaxing than I'd hoped. These are long days now, where every email that comes in triggers the fight/flight response.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Thanks for the welcomes! I'm trying my best not to get too caught up in the campaign, I have most of book 2 still to write so hopefully that will distract me!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Michael Sussman said:


> I have the top three covered. Good luck!
> 
> Feels good to be winding down after a frantic month. Seventy-two percent of my traffic is from external sources, so I feel good about my promotional efforts. Ultimately, stats don't appear to be as important as I'd imagined, and I'm keeping my expectations low. This board has been an invaluable source of information and support, and I'm really glad I stumbled upon it, thanks to Jada Ryker.


Hi, You would think internal sources would weigh heavier in the decision making as it is organic views from 'un-related' parties. However, who the heck knows! I really think it would useful as we end our campaigns to put our stats out there. Who knows we may obtain some clarity. Good Luck with the rest of your campaign. Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the problems you went through trying to get proper help for your dad. My mom is in mid-to-end stage dementia. It is hard to believe the media does not run with news like this, but then again the wealthy and powerful control most of the media so it shouldn't be a surprise. It seems like everyone I talk to has had horrible experiences with both nursing homes and hospitals. One of my cousins recently told me, "Cindy, the really scary part is that we are next in line." Well, I am going to do everything I can to try and bring about change. I recently discovered that two reporters with the Cleveland Plain Dealer have been running articles on nursing homes. I have talked to one of them and she was very interested in what I had to say. Hopefully, this is the start of something good here in Ohio. I agree with you that our pets are treated with more compassion that our elderly loved ones. I am just outraged by all this. The Neglected Ones was written by a very angry author.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, No question this is depressing as heck. Have personal experiences that are ongoing. I even started a novel on it but gave up on it. We're heading back to the Middle Ages, just instead of putting them 'outside the walls' they go into these hell holes. It is a difficult subject filled with emotion and the fact is there is not an easy or one type of solution. However, we can do a heck of a lot better with some daylight on it. Best of luck Dan Petrosini


----------



## HLCherryholmes

Hi, everyone. Although I'm not new to Kindle, I'm new to Kindle Scout and tomorrow the campaign for my newest book begins. I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of learning the best way to let people know about it. I have several social media sites that I can use but I'm not sure how to tell readers how they can go about nominating me. I'm assuming all they'll need is an Amazon account and they can do it, but not entirely certain about that. Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## amdonehere

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi, You would think internal sources would weigh heavier in the decision making as it is organic views from 'un-related' parties. However, who the heck knows! I really think it would useful as we end our campaigns to put our stats out there. Who knows we may obtain some clarity. Good Luck with the rest of your campaign. Dan


Dan, I suspect the KS nomination pages actually don't get that much traffic. The percentage organic view from internal requires the premise that there are a lot of organic traffic to the site, and we have no info on that. But since we do know that most authors have higher external traffic rate, I suspect there just aren't that many visitors to the KS site.


----------



## matthewlehr

HLCherryholmes said:


> Hi, everyone. Although I'm not new to Kindle, I'm new to Kindle Scout and tomorrow the campaign for my newest book begins. I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of learning the best way to let people know about it. I have several social media sites that I can use but I'm not sure how to tell readers how they can go about nominating me. I'm assuming all they'll need is an Amazon account and they can do it, but not entirely certain about that. Thanks for any help you can offer!


This was an email I sent out recently. Of course, I have been cold a while, so take it for what it's worth!

I recently submitted my novel Sponsor to a 30 day Kindle Scout Campaign, which is like the book publishing version of American Idol. I am very excited about my book and would like to share it with you. If my book gets enough nominations, Amazon will publish it. So far, my book has been Hot and Trending for 279 hours with 2.7k views. Here is the link. It provides a book summary, my bio, a preview of the book, a self-interview, and that all important "nominate me" button. It's free to vote and you can sign in as a guest if you're not an Amazonian. If I win, you get the book for free.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A9A2EWQ3GJCJ
My novel is set in a future where class inequality has become much worse. Most jobs, including service jobs, have been automated. The protagonist in the story is part of the growing workless class. He sells his soul to escape from the hopelessness of the high rises. He betrays his best friend. He abandons his family. He ends up rich and lost and caught in the middle of a revolution.
My 30 day campaign ends May 6. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

AlexaKang said:


> Dan, I suspect the KS nomination pages actually don't get that much traffic. The percentage organic view from internal requires the premise that there are a lot of organic traffic to the site, and we have no info on that. But since we do know that most authors have higher external traffic rate, I suspect there just aren't that many visitors to the KS site.


Don't forget that all the visitors who come to nominate a friend/family/acquaintance's book (or respond to a social media ad for a specific book) may well look at others on the site. If I'm correct, anyone responding to my marketing and coming to nominate my book, then going on to nominate Dan's would count as external traffic for me and internal traffic for Dan. There might not be a huge number of organic visitors to Scout who haven't been directed there by another campaign, but I'm still inclined to agree with Dan. If I were an editor, the nominations from internal traffic (and most likely people who do not know the author) would hold more weight with me. It would tell me that the appeal of the book, cover, blurb, and/or extract are strong enough to persuade a stranger to nominate it and want to read it.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

HLCherryholmes said:


> Hi, everyone. Although I'm not new to Kindle, I'm new to Kindle Scout and tomorrow the campaign for my newest book begins. I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of learning the best way to let people know about it. I have several social media sites that I can use but I'm not sure how to tell readers how they can go about nominating me. I'm assuming all they'll need is an Amazon account and they can do it, but not entirely certain about that. Thanks for any help you can offer!


Welcome! Not sure if it's much help (I've been quite a bit colder than Matthew) but I've got some pinned tweets on my twitter and posts on my Facebook page about my book and Kindle Scout (see links in my signature)... feel free to steal/gain inspiration from the wording. You're even welcome to leave in my link if you like . Nice email, Matthew. I'd 'borrow' it, but I seem to have run out of email addresses to send to... *waves at the ever more distant H&T list*


----------



## amdonehere

Jennifer Bull said:


> Welcome! Not sure if it's much help (I've been quite a bit colder than Matthew) but I've got some pinned tweets on my twitter and posts on my Facebook page about my book and Kindle Scout (see links in my signature)... feel free to steal/gain inspiration from the wording. You're even welcome to leave in my link if you like . Nice email, Matthew. I'd 'borrow' it, but I seem to have run out of email addresses to send to... *waves at the ever more distant H&T list*


They can of course. My point though is that I don't think they do. I think readers directed by outside traffic goes to the book's direct page, which KS gives us the link to. They vote, and they leave.

Of course, some might hang around, but I suspect most don't. I especially suspect that the F&F who do it as a favor don't hang around. Readers from an author's subscription list might -- might, but may not if they aren't familiar with the site, and don't bother to navigate to the main page.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

HLCherryholmes said:


> Hi, everyone. Although I'm not new to Kindle, I'm new to Kindle Scout and tomorrow the campaign for my newest book begins. I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of learning the best way to let people know about it. I have several social media sites that I can use but I'm not sure how to tell readers how they can go about nominating me. I'm assuming all they'll need is an Amazon account and they can do it, but not entirely certain about that. Thanks for any help you can offer!


The best thing you can do is read Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout Guide. It's full of everything you need to know. Then start reading this thread from the end and back a few pages, and google to find some of the blogs from folks that have gone through the process to see what worked for them. I think there's at least one other thread on the Writer's Cafe with an author's experiences.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

AlexaKang said:


> They can of course. My point though is that I don't think they do. I think readers directed by outside traffic goes to the book's direct page, which KS gives us the link to. They vote, and they leave.
> 
> Of course, some might hang around, but I suspect most don't. I especially suspect that the F&F who do it as a favor don't hang around. Readers from an author's subscription list might -- might, but may not if they aren't familiar with the site, and don't bother to navigate to the main page.


Possibly, but of the many direct visitors each day, it doesn't require a huge percentage to stick around to add to that internal traffic. I first found out about (or at least first paid attention to) Scout through a mailing list of another author whose book was on Scout. I ended up looking around and nominating two other books while I was there. I know some of my family/friends have done the same. Other books on Scout show on the nomination page, both at the side and the bottom. You only need one of the covers to attract attention and that visitor is pulled further into the site.


----------



## Michael Sussman

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi, You would think internal sources would weigh heavier in the decision making as it is organic views from 'un-related' parties. However, who the heck knows! I really think it would useful as we end our campaigns to put our stats out there. Who knows we may obtain some clarity. Good Luck with the rest of your campaign. Dan


A small percentage of my external traffic came from people I know, Dan. I did email friends and family, but that's just a few dozen folks & who knows how many of them went to the trouble of viewing or nominating my novel. The three largest sources were Author Shout, Facebook, and Reddit (I'm not on Reddit but someone who liked my book cover wrote a short piece on book covers and included a link to INCOGNOLIO.

I posted several times on Facebook, but I know very few of my 750 Facebook "friends." They are mostly friends of friends and other writers I've never met, especially writers of children's books, as I published a fairly well-known picture book. I also asked permission of a dozen or so real friends to post an appeal for nominations on their FB timelines. I also posted in a couple of FB groups and ran Facebook ads, but they weren't very productive. What WAS productive is a Facebook page I set up for my novel, which now has about 100 "likes."

I also tweeted a fair amount (not nearly as much as our Numskull in Chief.) Again, I know very few of my Twitter followers, but I received a lot of retweets, probably because people seem to like my cover.

In addition to Author Shout, I used a couple of other paid promoters--BookGrow and HugeOrange--neither of which were very productive.

Finally, I posted a couple of days ago on Absolute Write's bulletin board, and I have been putting up and handing out flyers for the last week or two.

So, all in all, I think only a minor portion of my external traffic has come from friends and relatives.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AlexaKang said:


> Dan, I suspect the KS nomination pages actually don't get that much traffic. The percentage organic view from internal requires the premise that there are a lot of organic traffic to the site, and we have no info on that. But since we do know that most authors have higher external traffic rate, I suspect there just aren't that many visitors to the KS site.


Thanks Alexa. I have been fortunate to rack up 300 hrs in H&T and 1.8K views in about 20 days. 51% of that shows as from KS. Don't know what that really means but i thought it was good sign. Thx Dan


----------



## amdonehere

matthewlehr said:


> I sent all of the Amazon editors personal thank-you notes for all the hard work they do reading through our books-with a million dollars tucked in each. We'll see if it helps. People seem to like cards. Wish I had thought of the marriage angle first.


Matt, how did you send the editors personal TY notes? You meant you mailed cards to them, by snail mail?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Don't forget that all the visitors who come to nominate a friend/family/acquaintance's book (or respond to a social media ad for a specific book) may well look at others on the site. If I'm correct, anyone responding to my marketing and coming to nominate my book, then going on to nominate Dan's would count as external traffic for me and internal traffic for Dan. There might not be a huge number of organic visitors to Scout who haven't been directed there by another campaign, but I'm still inclined to agree with Dan. If I were an editor, the nominations from internal traffic (and most likely people who do not know the author) would hold more weight with me. It would tell me that the appeal of the book, cover, blurb, and/or extract are strong enough to persuade a stranger to nominate it and want to read it.


How about that? Someone finally agreed with me!  As i stated someplace earlier, if we do share all our stats it may provide insight.


----------



## matthewlehr

AlexaKang said:


> Matt, how did you send the editors personal TY notes? You meant you mailed cards to them, by snail mail?


More of my dry British humor. I didn't send cards. Just the million dollars.


----------



## amdonehere

matthewlehr said:


> More of my dry British humor. I didn't send cards. Just the million dollars.


Ha ha. Silly me.


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Thanks Alexa. I have been fortunate to rack up 300 hrs in H&T and 1.8K views in about 20 days. 51% of that shows as from KS. Don't know what that really means but i thought it was good sign. Thx Dan


I've had 47% of my views from Scout users, so the internals are pretty powerful, whoever these people are. Of course, to get Scout views it helps to be Hot and Trending.


----------



## Michael Sussman

matthewlehr said:


> Of course, to get Scout views it helps to be Hot and Trending.


I'm back, baby! Out of the cold. Thank the Goddess for the "Ending Soon" list.


----------



## Rwf999

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Maybe, but finishing the 30 days turns out to be less relaxing than I'd hoped. These are long days now, where every email that comes in triggers the fight/flight response.


I definitely get that & expect that, Stephen...


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> I'm back, baby! Out of the cold. Thank the Goddess for the "Ending Soon" list.


Yeeha!!!


----------



## amdonehere

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Thanks Alexa. I have been fortunate to rack up 300 hrs in H&T and 1.8K views in about 20 days. 51% of that shows as from KS. Don't know what that really means but i thought it was good sign. Thx Dan


Dan, if you ask me, I think you have a kick a$$ cover. In fact, all your book covers are awesome. Care to share who's your artist?


----------



## KJD1957

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> 
> Last Day --- should be capitalized, I think.
> 
> 30 days of paying a LOT of attention to my book, Tropic Heat, and all of your books. Much thanks for all of it, a great time here and these K-Boards are a great place to keep up to date on what might make sense during our campaigns and what might not. Still sorting it out, actually, even though there's no time left to find and marry one of the Amazon editors...not even certain that would help. I'll bet they're pretty damn aloof when it comes to the selection process!
> 
> It is nice to relax, though, and let whatever happens happen. Best of luck to all and I guess I'll see you on the other side...
> Parker (ok, just Bob)


Deep breath ... and relax!
Good luck, Bob.


----------



## KJD1957

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi, You would think internal sources would weigh heavier in the decision making as it is organic views from 'un-related' parties. However, who the heck knows! I really think it would useful as we end our campaigns to put our stats out there. Who knows we may obtain some clarity. Good Luck with the rest of your campaign. Dan


Not sure it's worthwhile, Dan, 
The views and H&T stats don't seem to carry as much weight as you'd expect.


----------



## KJD1957

HLCherryholmes said:


> Hi, everyone. Although I'm not new to Kindle, I'm new to Kindle Scout and tomorrow the campaign for my newest book begins. I'm hoping someone can point me in the direction of learning the best way to let people know about it. I have several social media sites that I can use but I'm not sure how to tell readers how they can go about nominating me. I'm assuming all they'll need is an Amazon account and they can do it, but not entirely certain about that. Thanks for any help you can offer!


Hi HL, 
Welcome aboard the merry-go-round. 
Try Author Shout as your first port of call. They seem to have a good rep for KS promos. Others have also tried newsletter swaps with other authors. 
I could tell you the real secret, but then I'd have to send 'the boys' around to keep you silent.

Good luck trying to sleep for the next 30 days!


----------



## KJD1957

Michael Sussman said:


> ...all in all, I think only a minor portion of my external traffic has come from friends and relatives.


I don't bother talking to my F&F about my books anymore, they've all banned that subject at family gatherings (along with sport and politics). 
Yep, you're right, our celebratory meals are silent affairs.

The 'few' views and/or nominations I've received have mostly been from total/relative strangers. God bless their cotton socks. 

I currently have a 40/60 split with the 40% coming form internal KS sources.

Only four more days to go. Finishing line in sight.


----------



## Rfoster

Michael Sussman said:


> A small percentage of my external traffic came from people I know, Dan. I did email friends and family, but that's just a few dozen folks & who knows how many of them went to the trouble of viewing or nominating my novel. The three largest sources were Author Shout, Facebook, and Reddit (I'm not on Reddit but someone who liked my book cover wrote a short piece on book covers and included a link to INCOGNOLIO.
> 
> I posted several times on Facebook, but I know very few of my 750 Facebook "friends." They are mostly friends of friends and other writers I've never met, especially writers of children's books, as I published a fairly well-known picture book. I also asked permission of a dozen or so real friends to post an appeal for nominations on their FB timelines. I also posted in a couple of FB groups and ran Facebook ads, but they weren't very productive. What WAS productive is a Facebook page I set up for my novel, which now has about 100 "likes."
> 
> I also tweeted a fair amount (not nearly as much as our Numskull in Chief.) Again, I know very few of my Twitter followers, but I received a lot of retweets, probably because people seem to like my cover.
> 
> In addition to Author Shout, I used a couple of other paid promoters--BookGrow and HugeOrange--neither of which were very productive.
> 
> Finally, I posted a couple of days ago on Absolute Write's bulletin board, and I have been putting up and handing out flyers for the last week or two.
> 
> So, all in all, I think only a minor portion of my external traffic has come from friends and relatives.


I have retweeted you and any other Scout participant I see from the boards and will continue to do so as long as my campaign is live, I have over 33k followers so hopefully i am doing you some good. I am @SolarPrepper and the way i find folks is searching the keyword kindle scout on twitter so if its not in your tweet i will probably miss you, this thing is all about networking to me lol but i notice i might get thanked for a RT (not necessary) but its rare to get another contestant to do mine, maybe they are thinking more competitive than me, dont matter i have a pretty cover lol


----------



## Michael Sussman

Rfoster said:


> I have retweeted you and any other Scout participant I see from the boards and will continue to do so as long as my campaign is live, I have over 33k followers so hopefully i am doing you some good. I am @SolarPrepper and the way i find folks is searching the keyword kindle scout on twitter so if its not in your tweet i will probably miss you, this thing is all about networking to me lol but i notice i might get thanked for a RT (not necessary) but its rare to get another contestant to do mine, maybe they are thinking more competitive than me, dont matter i have a pretty cover lol


Thanks, Ron, I appreciate it. I follow you and generally thank everyone who retweets, although I may have missed you. I just retweeted a couple of yours. That bloody razor blade is pretty intense and may scare off some folks, I imagine.


----------



## ID Johnson

Hello everyone!
I've been attempting to read through this entire thread before I posted anything, and after a couple of months of trying, I give up! I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of the invaluable information you have posted here and in other various locations around the Internet. It's made my first Kindle Scout experience a lot easier, and with 9 days left, I'm happy to say I might actually live through it. It would have been a lot more difficult without this thread, so thanks again for all of your help. I have been nominating and retweeting, helping out on ThunderClaps and HeadTalkers, etc. and I've "talked" to a couple of you elsewhere. Good luck to everyone who is currently campaigning and fingers crossed for those who are waiting!
ID


----------



## Rfoster

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks, Ron, I appreciate it. I follow you and generally thank everyone who retweets, although I may have missed you. I just retweeted a couple of yours. That bloody razor blade is pretty intense and may scare off some folks, I imagine.


Uh I missed something here, what razor blade? No thanks is necessary was just commenting in general, I love to interact


----------



## Knox

sheritybemy said:


> I wonder, have you heard of kindle storyteller, you can enter your book when you publish on KDP select. If you win you get £20,000 and go to London for the award ceremony, receive aid in advertising your book on kindle and earn 70% royalties.


No, I have not-- thanks for the heads up!! I'll definitely look into that. Although by the comments it's very soon and need your popularity already established...have me curious though!


----------



## Rfoster

My fellow authors will find this interesting https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/apr/27/screen-fatigue-sees-uk-ebook-sales-plunge-17-as-readers-return-to-print my gripe is mass published books will always be half of what indie published is unless you feel like going to a printer, create space lulu etc are way over priced but thats our distribution centers. I had my survival book printed short run 100 books and it was half of both of those and same quality


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AlexaKang said:


> Dan, if you ask me, I think you have a kick a$$ cover. In fact, all your book covers are awesome. Care to share who's your artist?


Its kinda of funny. I am a type A'er, first three I did myself, Am I the Killer? I just cdnt get it. So Rita Toews did a great job. On The Final Enemy I wanted to use Rita but she was booked solid. T4 I tried Bespoken Covers and Peter was awesome though double what Rita charged, I think the cover is critical for attention Best of everything to all, Dan


----------



## Rfoster

Rwf999 said:


> Did it. Steve, you deserve whatever support you need. And I guess I'll be learning what the hell a Kelpie is.


Lol I have a Nix and a Squonk in mine to add to your list of mysterious creatures


----------



## Michael Sussman

Rfoster said:


> Uh I missed something here, what razor blade? No thanks is necessary was just commenting in general, I love to interact


Oops. Sorry, Ron. Just before I retweeted your novel I retweeted another novel that you had retweeted, called A Preppers Perspective. It had an image of a double-edged razor blade dripping blood onto the Earth.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Rfoster said:


> Lol I have a Nix and a Squonk in mine to add to your list of mysterious creatures


What are you calling a squonk? An old buddy of mine has an avant garde jazz & Celtic band called Squonk Opera, which I would have played in if I hadn't left Pittsburgh to go to grad. school.


----------



## Rfoster

Michael Sussman said:


> What are you calling a squonk? An old buddy of mine has an avant garde jazz & Celtic band called Squonk Opera, which I would have played in if I hadn't left Pittsburgh to go to grad. school.
> [/quote
> 
> Well two things here a preppers perspective is my daily news paper and this book of mine I immortalized on a cover a favorite dog cat ( had dog like tendency's named sally was my buddy) https://www.amazon.com/Preppers-Perspective-Southern-Prepper-Fiction-ebook/dp/B00DDWXKNG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493352566&sr=8-1&keywords=preppers+perspective and a Squonk is a folklore creature that cries a lot but some vap smoking folks these days have slang name that is the same, I am forgetting its a way of liquid transfer from bottom of unit that way I think,. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squonk and the Band Genesis played a song about it as well as Steely Dan, I heard of the group you speak of but know nothing about them. pretty cool you do oh and my book is tame tame on scout...https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LJU8LAJXMBNH lol i looked at your cover to see if was razor blade i missed or something and was baffled. Still baffled a bit but not me, in 50 survivalist books i haven't even personally killed anybody yet in horrific apocalyptic settings lol, thats why my readers like them


----------



## Rfoster

Michael Sussman said:


> Oops. Sorry, Ron. Just before I retweeted your novel I retweeted another novel that you had retweeted, called A Preppers Perspective. It had an image of a double-edged razor blade dripping blood onto the Earth.


Oh wow I just figured it out, Paper.li ( free news agregator) picked up headline where another muslim doctor got arrested for genital mutilatation of little girls, sorry I didnt know the article was using that as logo, whew.. well we figured that out. Paper.li is a great blogger or author tool that follows yours and others news articles I post news articles daily under Prepper Perspective. Sorry for the confusion You saw this nasty article in my paper http://www.inquisitr.com/4177397/detroit-doctors-indicted-for-the-female-genital-mutilation-of-two-little-girls-police-say/ and I am glad they finaly arresting these abominations


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

OK folks.

My campaign for Angel of Death just ended.

Thank you all who nominated it. 
I really wish the final result to be delivered as soon as possible, either good news of bad news, though I guess I will need to wait some days to get it.

Everything is ready for the KDP launch, and I plan to beg for some of you guys to review my book soon (I'm going to review yours too).

That said, I wish the best o luck for you waiting for the final answer from Scout.

Cheers.


----------



## Rfoster

Adrian Ferrer said:


> OK folks.
> 
> My campaign for Angel of Death just ended.
> 
> Thank you all who nominated it.
> I really wish the final result to be delivered as soon as possible, either good news of bad news, though I guess I will need to wait some days to get it.
> 
> Everything is ready for the KDP launch, and I plan to beg for some of you guys to review my book soon (I'm going to review yours too).
> 
> That said, I wish the best o luck for you waiting for the final answer from Scout.
> 
> Cheers.


That wait is killer, easy to read things into it when they take too long (12 days last go round for me) then hearing folks got the yay or nay quick messes with you. It looks good, I will review if you -want or need me too. Best of luck


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> I'm back, baby! Out of the cold. Thank the Goddess for the "Ending Soon" list.


I just nominated INCOGNOLIO! I can tell already that you are going to have a massive final run!


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> Not sure it's worthwhile, Dan,
> The views and H&T stats don't seem to carry as much weight as you'd expect.


I nominated Ryan Kaine: On the Run. It's been H&T so long that I feel trendy just voting for it.


----------



## matthewlehr

sheritybemy said:


> Thanks I'll be on the lookout for yours.


I just nominated His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge. Tonight has been so exciting. I had three newly opened slots to fill. Good luck!


----------



## sheritybemy

matthewlehr said:


> I just nominated His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge. Tonight has been so exciting. I had three newly opened slots to fill. Good luck!


Thanks Mathew

I'm off to Nominate Sponsor right now and the top of Steve's list with my newly open slots.

I hope you get selected, if not win the kindle storyteller.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Good luck to everyone in their final days of the campaign and good luck to all whose campaigns have finished and are in the dreaded wait!


----------



## C L Salaski

Just nominated INCOGNOLIO by MICHAEL SUSSMAN.

All the best to you, Mike!

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

Just nominated Ryan Kaine: On the Run by KERRY J DONOVAN.

Good luck, Kerry!

Cindy


----------



## KJD1957

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Its kinda of funny. I am a type A'er, first three I did myself, Am I the Killer? I just cdnt get it. So Rita Toews did a great job. On The Final Enemy I wanted to use Rita but she was booked solid. T4 I tried Bespoken Covers and Peter was awesome though double what Rita charged, I think the cover is critical for attention Best of everything to all, Dan


And it's a damned fine cover, Dan. 
Kudos!


----------



## KJD1957

Adrian Ferrer said:


> OK folks.
> 
> My campaign for Angel of Death just ended.
> 
> Thank you all who nominated it.
> I really wish the final result to be delivered as soon as possible, either good news of bad news, though I guess I will need to wait some days to get it.
> 
> Everything is ready for the KDP launch, and I plan to beg for some of you guys to review my book soon (I'm going to review yours too).
> 
> That said, I wish the best o luck for you waiting for the final answer from Scout.
> 
> Cheers.


Good luck, Adrian.
Stop biting those nails (that's called onychopahgy BTW)


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> I nominated Ryan Kaine: On the Run. It's been H&T so long that I feel trendy just voting for it.


Thanks Matthew, I have Sponsor bookmarked and will return the favour. 

No idea what's been going on with the H&T stats during the campaign, but not complaining.


----------



## KJD1957

C L Salaski said:


> Just nominated Ryan Kaine: On the Run by KERRY J DONOVAN.
> 
> Good luck, Kerry!
> 
> Cindy


Thanks millions, Cindy. 
Much appreciated. 
I will return the favour come the time.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thank goodness it's Friday. The last day of my six day work week. Whew, I'm beat.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
1 day left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
3 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
3 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
6 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
7 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
7 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
7 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
8 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
9 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
9 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
9 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
13 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
13 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
13 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
14 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
17 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
20 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
20 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
22 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
27 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
27 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
28 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
28 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and nominated:

His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
Incognolio by Michael Sussman
Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan

Good luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!

Mark


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!
> 
> Mark


Just did the same. Good luck!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just did the same. Good luck!


Me too, good luck all


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I had two slots open so I nominated:
LAST DAY LEFT! His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
1 day left Incognolio by Michael Sussman

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Adrian Ferrer said:


> OK folks.
> 
> My campaign for Angel of Death just ended.
> 
> Thank you all who nominated it.
> I really wish the final result to be delivered as soon as possible, either good news of bad news, though I guess I will need to wait some days to get it.
> 
> Everything is ready for the KDP launch, and I plan to beg for some of you guys to review my book soon (I'm going to review yours too).
> 
> That said, I wish the best o luck for you waiting for the final answer from Scout.
> 
> Cheers.


Good Luck! Try not to check your in box every two minutes! Dan Petrosini The Final Enemy


----------



## Michael Sussman

Nominated the top three.

Thanks to everyone for your support and nominations.

Thanks to Matthew for your humor and enthusiasm!


----------



## amdonehere

An observation: It seems that no matter what my external view numbers are, whether they are high or low, the percentage split remains constant around 60/40 (60 external/40 internal), give or take a few percentage point to either side depending on the day. I find that a bit odd actually.

Is that the estimate split for most of you?


----------



## HLCherryholmes

BillyDeCarlo said:


> The best thing you can do is read Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout Guide. It's full of everything you need to know. Then start reading this thread from the end and back a few pages, and google to find some of the blogs from folks that have gone through the process to see what worked for them. I think there's at least one other thread on the Writer's Cafe with an author's experiences.


Thank you for this! I bought and read his book yesterday and it indeed provided some valuable information. My campaign started this morning so I'll be using some of his advice straight away!


----------



## HLCherryholmes

The campaign for my book "The Reminisce" just began today and I'm very excited to give this a go. Thanks for the suggestions/help in how to go about announcing it. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B4FUSD4X03SB Wish me luck!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Nominated “Incognolio” - good luck! 

Meanwhile, my ability to stay calm and carry on is being tested. What’s the consensus on long waits in review? Seems like it would be a good thing. But do we have anecdotal evidence on the likelihood of selection/rejection after a week or so has passed?


----------



## lincolnjcole

AlexaKang said:


> An observation: It seems that no matter what my external view numbers are, whether they are high or low, the percentage split remains constant around 60/40 (60 external/40 internal), give or take a few percentage point to either side depending on the day. I find that a bit odd actually.
> 
> Is that the estimate split for most of you?


Lol for me wasn't even close. Mine was skewed way more toward external views on my selected book, and my not selected book was more internal views.


----------



## ID Johnson

HLCherryholmes said:


> The campaign for my book "The Reminisce" just began today and I'm very excited to give this a go. Thanks for the suggestions/help in how to go about announcing it. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B4FUSD4X03SB Wish me luck!


I just read your whole excerpt, HL, and I really love the concept! I also like that your main character isn't perfect. I have it in my saved to nominate when you get closer to the end. Best of luck!
ID


----------



## C L Salaski

HLCherryholmes said:


> The campaign for my book "The Reminisce" just began today and I'm very excited to give this a go. Thanks for the suggestions/help in how to go about announcing it. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B4FUSD4X03SB Wish me luck!


Hi HL,

You've got me hooked. I just saved The Reminisce to my nominate list.

Kind regards,

Cindy


----------



## KJD1957

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!
> 
> Mark


Thanks millions, Mark.


----------



## KJD1957

Michael Sussman said:


> Nominated the top three.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support and nominations.
> 
> Thanks to Matthew for your humor and enthusiasm!


Michael, fanku muchly!


----------



## KJD1957

AlexaKang said:


> An observation: It seems that no matter what my external view numbers are, whether they are high or low, the percentage split remains constant around 60/40 (60 external/40 internal), give or take a few percentage point to either side depending on the day. I find that a bit odd actually.
> 
> Is that the estimate split for most of you?


Yes, exactly the same as mine.


----------



## KJD1957

I nominated 
His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
Incognolio by Michael Sussman, and 
Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan

Ooops, how did that third one get in there? 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Nominated top three. Good luck to all. Dan
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Rfoster said:


> That wait is killer, easy to read things into it when they take too long (12 days last go round for me) then hearing folks got the yay or nay quick messes with you. It looks good, I will review if you -want or need me too. Best of luck


To be honest, I'm not exactly anxious. I think the trick is to never grow expectations. I'm just... curious! Seriously!

Oh, thank you for volunteering to review my book! It is not a long book and I really need this, you will not regret, I promise!



KJD1957 said:


> Good luck, Adrian.
> Stop biting those nails (that's called onychopahgy BTW)


Haha. I'm not like this, seriously. As I said, I'm just curious. 



dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Good Luck! Try not to check your inbox every two minutes! Dan Petrosini The Final Enemy


Well, my smartphone is linked to my email inbox so unless I turn it off, I guess I will be in this turmoil for the next days.

_Beep! Beep!_ chills 

But seriously, I'm totally prepared to get a "We are sorry but..." email from Amazon and I will not waste even a second in sorrow. Instead, I will start to work hard in the KDP option.

My campaign is kind of different from yours. I'm not counting on the same things you guys do for getting your books selected.

Writing talent, technique, charisma, of course we try to push these things as much as we can but my plan has a different approach.

There is really a revelation inside my book, I'm not being fancy nor I wrote this in the blurb as a simple eye candy, it is not one more conspiracy theory, and also nothing like The Da Vinci Code (though it is also a religious thing). This is my first book and it is the result of 13 years of a search. I found the diamond, finally.

So my main doubt is: Will Amazon editors read the entire book? Because if so, I think that my chances are real. What is written there is so powerful that they would not lose the opportunity.

Well, this is my guess. Who really knows?

Thank you, guys! And good luck! I keep nominating your books (The campaigns about to end), all my slots are filled.

Cheers!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

AlexaKang said:


> An observation: It seems that no matter what my external view numbers are, whether they are high or low, the percentage split remains constant around 60/40 (60 external/40 internal), give or take a few percentage point to either side depending on the day. I find that a bit odd actually.
> 
> Is that the estimate split for most of you?


Interesting. Mine seems to be sat at the same ratio, but the other way around (60 Scout/40 external). My first day, external was higher than Scout, but it seems to have sat at or around this ratio since about day 4.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

HLCherryholmes said:


> The campaign for my book "The Reminisce" just began today and I'm very excited to give this a go. Thanks for the suggestions/help in how to go about announcing it. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B4FUSD4X03SB Wish me luck!


Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> I nominated
> His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> Incognolio by Michael Sussman, and
> Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 
> Ooops, how did that third one get in there?
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Haha, I think mine will 'accidentally' be ending up on my noms near the end too! I'll grab yours tomorrow... my third slot is currently taken with a book not on Steve's list  Luckily there aren't three on the list finishing today!


----------



## Rfoster

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Nominated "Incognolio" - good luck!
> 
> Meanwhile, my ability to stay calm and carry on is being tested. What's the consensus on long waits in review? Seems like it would be a good thing. But do we have anecdotal evidence on the likelihood of selection/rejection after a week or so has passed?


i had maybe 3 people get immediate rejections and i waited over a week with 3 running and then they picked one later


----------



## Jill James

I nominated
LAST DAY LEFT!  His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
1 day left  Incognolio by Michael Sussman

already had On The Run nominated.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Rfoster said:


> i had maybe 3 people get immediate rejections and i waited over a week with 3 running and then they picked one later


Thanks, Ron. Just to clarify, are you saying that out of 6 books you know of, 3 were rejected early, 2 were rejected late, and 1 was selected late?


----------



## KJD1957

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Nominated top three. Good luck to all. Dan
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA


Thanks Dan!


----------



## Rfoster

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks, Ron. Just to clarify, are you saying that out of 6 books you know of, 3 were rejected early, 2 were rejected late, and 1 was selected late?


Yes, a immediate rejection dosent mean the book wasnt good, matter of fact i thought one had a real chance. I also watched the Kboard wait for others and I guess the best I can say is that if it takes time your still in the running but you need to look to who your up against on your timeline. The books I speak of were kboard reporting members, what happened to the other 5 or 6 that was running and not networking in same time frame i didn't vote for i dont know
My stats on that one were 138 HT and 2.2k views at 81% outside 19% in The winner was https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2YX0O7KOC8P0P which reminds me of Incognolio running now I dont know why (probably because i cant pronounce it lol) but is part of reason i switched genre this go round

This was the book i ran, odd genre and cover https://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Burning-Shore-Searching-Survival-ebook/dp/B06VTDX4SW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493402172&sr=8-1&keywords=beyond+the+burning+shore


----------



## KJD1957

Jill James said:


> I nominated
> LAST DAY LEFT! His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 1 day left Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 
> already had On The Run nominated.


Thanks so much, Jill.


----------



## matthewlehr

HLCherryholmes said:


> The campaign for my book "The Reminisce" just began today and I'm very excited to give this a go. Thanks for the suggestions/help in how to go about announcing it. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B4FUSD4X03SB Wish me luck!


Welcome to our merry band of dreamers. I just added The Reminisce to my saved for later list.


----------



## sheritybemy

Thank you to everyone that nominated His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge. My campaign ends today and the wait begins. This was my first book entered in kindle scout and I recognized many mistakes I made. I've learned a lot from this process and this board and look forward to putting up my next book through kindle scout.
I will pass through as often as I can and for everyone on Steve's list expect my nomination.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

sheritybemy said:


> This was my first book entered in kindle scout and I recognized many mistakes I made.


What mistakes? Would you share with us? For the sake of sharing your experience.


----------



## sheritybemy

Adrian Ferrer said:


> What mistakes? Would you share with us? For the sake of sharing your experience.


Oh it's not anything new but things I've picked up from reading the posts on this board. As I said this is my first time. Perhaps self doubt is simply the name of the game though lol. I wish I found this board before I went into the process but there's always next time.


----------



## matthewlehr

sheritybemy said:


> Oh it's not anything new but things I've picked up from reading the posts on this board. As I said this is my first time. Perhaps self doubt is simply the name of the game though lol. I wish I found this board before I went into the process but there's always next time.


I just nominated Arsenal!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

THE INHABITABLE BOY is go! While I put the final touches on Maidenwood, check out my new book on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3E06ZJUYNPUE0
This is a secret project I've been working on for a while, and I'm excited to share it with the world. Unlike Maidenwood, it's a one-off with no sequels planned. But who knows? It's a fast-paced, funny, supernatural mystery with more twists than the Blue Ridge Parkway. See for yourself. 
I wouldn't be doing this again so soon if not for all the authors here inspiring me. Thanks everyone for your posts, for the collective knowledge and wisdom you share. Steve, could you please add me to your list?
Cheers &#128522; Mike


----------



## matthewlehr

J. M. Moreaux said:


> THE INHABITABLE BOY is go! While I put the final touches on Maidenwood, check out my new book on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3E06ZJUYNPUE0
> This is a secret project I've been working on for a while, and I'm excited to share it with the world. Unlike Maidenwood, it's a one-off with no sequels planned. But who knows? It's a fast-paced, funny, supernatural mystery with more twists than the Blue Ridge Parkway. See for yourself.
> I wouldn't be doing this again so soon if not for all the authors here inspiring me. Thanks everyone for your posts, for the collective knowledge and wisdom you share. Steve, could you please add me to your list?
> Cheers &#128522; Mike


I saved The Inhabitable Boy. Looks like I just missed your first run at this. Welcome back to the carnival!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

matthewlehr said:


> I saved The Inhabitable Boy. Looks like I just missed your first run at this. Welcome back to the carnival!


It IS a carnival too! This time I've promised not to drive my family crazy obsessing haha. Twenty-nine days to go... &#128518;


----------



## KJD1957

J. M. Moreaux said:


> THE INHABITABLE BOY is go! While I put the final touches on Maidenwood, check out my new book on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3E06ZJUYNPUE0
> This is a secret project I've been working on for a while, and I'm excited to share it with the world. Unlike Maidenwood, it's a one-off with no sequels planned. But who knows? It's a fast-paced, funny, supernatural mystery with more twists than the Blue Ridge Parkway. See for yourself.
> I wouldn't be doing this again so soon if not for all the authors here inspiring me. Thanks everyone for your posts, for the collective knowledge and wisdom you share. Steve, could you please add me to your list?
> Cheers &#128522; Mike


High JM - welcome. Good luck with the campaign. 
I have a couple of days to go and it's been a blast ... exhausting but still a blast!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. It looks like it is going to be another fine day. Later this afternoon I have to swing down to a local family trade show to sit at my publisher's book table, signing and selling my locally published books. I love that part of the job. Next weekend my wife and I will set up our book table at a Mother's Day craft festival. Two weekends from now we'll have the table set up at a local farmer's market.

That's just how we roll. 


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
1 day left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
4 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
5 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
5 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
5 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
6 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
7 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
7 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
7 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
11 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
11 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
11 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
12 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
13 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
15 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
18 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
18 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
20 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
25 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
25 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
26 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
26 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
27 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
28 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

My current nominations are:
Incognolio by Michael Sussman
Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell

Good luck to one and all, and all, and all.


----------



## David Thompson

I had my first book up a few weeks ago...totally bombed!

The new one is doing well

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNR6L2CDZHTZ

but I doubt it will win anything. Still, it's a lot of fun watching the numbers and it does get your book 'out there'....sort of 

The worst part is that you have to do all the 'pushing' yourself. If you just leave it to Kindle Scouts then it doesn't do so well.

DT


----------



## sheritybemy

Nominated

LAST DAY LEFT!  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
2 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
6 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr

Will nominate tomorrow, when I get a free spot

2 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell


----------



## KJD1957

sheritybemy said:


> Nominated
> 
> Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> Sponsor by Matthew Lehr


Thanks millions, Sherity.


----------



## matthewlehr

sheritybemy said:


> Nominated
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 2 days left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 6 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 
> Will nominate tomorrow, when I get a free spot
> 
> 2 days left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell


I'm not sure what it is, but I feel like this is the best nomination list I have seen!


----------



## matthewlehr

David Thompson said:


> I had my first book up a few weeks ago...totally bombed!
> 
> The new one is doing well
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNR6L2CDZHTZ
> 
> but I doubt it will win anything. Still, it's a lot of fun watching the numbers and it does get your book 'out there'....sort of
> 
> The worst part is that you have to do all the 'pushing' yourself. If you just leave it to Kindle Scouts then it doesn't do so well.
> 
> DT


It's true that we have to do all the promoting for Scout, but people I've told seem excited by the whole idea of a contest, more so than if I had just announced I was self-publishing a new book.

I have saved Crooks' Corner to my nomination list. Glad to hear it is doing well!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

matthewlehr said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but I feel like this is the best nomination list I have seen!


I second that motion. Interesting list. I'm anticipating lots of free ebooks in my future.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

LAST DAY LEFT! Incognolio by Michael Sussman
2 days left Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan

Nominated!!!

Good luck all!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Have Incognolio, Ryan Kaine: On the Run, and Sponsor.  Good luck to all! 

I’m one week into the wait. Encroaching more and more into daily thoughts. I’d really like to have this door open. Life and work will go on of course, but it would be nice.


----------



## matthewlehr

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Have Incognolio, Ryan Kaine: On the Run, and Sponsor. Good luck to all!
> 
> I'm one week into the wait. Encroaching more and more into daily thoughts. I'd really like to have this door open. Life and work will go on of course, but it would be nice.


Loving these new lists!

I think I am hoping for the long wait. Then, if they reject, I can convince myself they agonized over the decision. You know, I'm picturing one of the editors storming out because they are so mad that the other editors won't get on board. Here's to hoping your long wait ends in jubilation!


----------



## ID Johnson

Good luck on your last day, Michael! Got _Incognoliio_ nominated! Can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## Jada Ryker

J. M. Moreaux said:


> THE INHABITABLE BOY is go! While I put the final touches on Maidenwood, check out my new book on Kindle Scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3E06ZJUYNPUE0
> This is a secret project I've been working on for a while, and I'm excited to share it with the world. Unlike Maidenwood, it's a one-off with no sequels planned. But who knows? It's a fast-paced, funny, supernatural mystery with more twists than the Blue Ridge Parkway. See for yourself.
> I wouldn't be doing this again so soon if not for all the authors here inspiring me. Thanks everyone for your posts, for the collective knowledge and wisdom you share. Steve, could you please add me to your list?
> Cheers &#128522; Mike


I read through your campaign. It's excellent. Good luck!


----------



## matthewlehr

I uploaded an author interview video to Facebook yesterday. It got a great response with over 400 views, so it's something some of you might want to try. It was my sister's idea, based on Storycorps that NPR puts out. Hopefully, you all have more charisma than I do on the big screen. Sadly, my social media is completely tapped out, so it didn't bounce my Scout views for Sponsor, but it's another idea for getting the word out and getting people excited about your book. This is the Link to the Youtube version.

https://youtu.be/ho1XHF5DyLk


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks so much for all your nominations and lovely comments.

I think this past month would have been unbearable without everything this thread provides, and I'm grateful to all. I'll post my stats when the final numbers come in. I'll definitely be lurking about after today.

One question: Does anyone know what this link refers to? It was my third-largest source of external traffic, but I haven't a clue what it is, and it doesn't seem to lead anywhere. Is it just a robot? android-app://com.google.android.gm

If you frequent the AbsoluteWrite board, I think it's worth posting there, although you need to have made 50 posts to start a new thread.

I was getting a fair number of views but no responses, and I think folks are more likely to click on your thread if it has generated some discussion. So I posted a reply myself, but that didn't work. So I did a more provocative post and that did the trick, doubling page views of the thread in less than a day. Here's what I wrote:

"It's difficult to appraise what's going on when a post receives a fair number of views but no comments, something that seems to happen quite a lot on this board. Interested in the thread title but not the post itself? Interested in the post but it doesn't elicit a response worth posting? Are people sick of Kindle Scout campaigns? Is Kindle Scout suspect for some reason? Or am I just reading into things too much?

Personally, I think Kindle Scout provides a reasonable shot at a contract with Kindle Press, which offers an alternative route to publication for novels that don't fit the mold. In fact, I believe that anyone who is planning to self-publish can view KS as an excellent platform to launch a novel, providing exposure and a potential audience that would be difficult to drum up on one's own.

Okay, that's it for now. Just trying to interpret the radio silence."

Nominating the top three.


----------



## Jill James

Had an open spot so nominated Arsenal. Great cover.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Michael Sussman said:


> Thanks so much for all your nominations and lovely comments.
> 
> I think this past month would have been unbearable without everything this thread provides, and I'm grateful to all. I'll post my stats when the final numbers come in. I'll definitely be lurking about after today.
> 
> One question: Does anyone know what this link refers to? It was my third-largest source of external traffic, but I haven't a clue what it is, and it doesn't seem to lead anywhere. Is it just a robot? android-app://com.google.android.gm
> 
> If you frequent the AbsoluteWrite board, I think it's worth posting there, although you need to have made 50 posts to start a new thread.
> 
> I was getting a fair number of views but no responses, and I think folks are more likely to click on your thread if it has generated some discussion. So I posted a reply myself, but that didn't work. So I did a more provocative post and that did the trick, doubling page views of the thread in less than a day. Here's what I wrote:
> 
> "It's difficult to appraise what's going on when a post receives a fair number of views but no comments, something that seems to happen quite a lot on this board. Interested in the thread title but not the post itself? Interested in the post but it doesn't elicit a response worth posting? Are people sick of Kindle Scout campaigns? Is Kindle Scout suspect for some reason? Or am I just reading into things too much?
> 
> Personally, I think Kindle Scout provides a reasonable shot at a contract with Kindle Press, which offers an alternative route to publication for novels that don't fit the mold. In fact, I believe that anyone who is planning to self-publish can view KS as an excellent platform to launch a novel, providing exposure and a potential audience that would be difficult to drum up on one's own.
> 
> Okay, that's it for now. Just trying to interpret the radio silence."
> 
> Nominating the top three.


Agree totally about how incredible this group has been.
My guess, as i have had activity from that address, is that it is a mobile app re-direct address.

KS - Glad I am in but truly wonder as the Author of Ryan, On the Run, pointed out there really must be a limited number of scouts out there if my ranking is under 400 and I am new to Scout. Are most of the Scouts authors who have books on Scout?

A great experience for all as it primes you to launch should the 'Zon gods pass.

Best of Luck to All, Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> I uploaded an author interview video to Facebook yesterday. It got a great response with over 400 views, so it's something some of you might want to try. It was my sister's idea, based on Storycorps that NPR puts out. Hopefully, you all have more charisma than I do on the big screen. Sadly, my social media is completely tapped out, so it didn't bounce my Scout views for Sponsor, but it's another idea for getting the word out and getting people excited about your book. This is the Link to the Youtube version.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ho1XHF5DyLk


Hi Matt, 
Can you tell us how the interview was posted? Was it just uploaded to your FB page? or via .... Thx Dan


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Matt,
> Can you tell us how the interview was posted? Was it just uploaded to your FB page? or via .... Thx Dan


I uploaded the video to Facebook from an Ipad. I originally linked the Facebook post to the Youtube video, but didn't like how it looked on Facebook.


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> "It's difficult to appraise what's going on when a post receives a fair number of views but no comments, something that seems to happen quite a lot on this board. Interested in the thread title but not the post itself? Interested in the post but it doesn't elicit a response worth posting? Are people sick of Kindle Scout campaigns? Is Kindle Scout suspect for some reason? Or am I just reading into things too much?
> 
> Personally, I think Kindle Scout provides a reasonable shot at a contract with Kindle Press, which offers an alternative route to publication for novels that don't fit the mold. In fact, I believe that anyone who is planning to self-publish can view KS as an excellent platform to launch a novel, providing exposure and a potential audience that would be difficult to drum up on one's own.
> 
> Okay, that's it for now. Just trying to interpret the radio silence."


I'd love to see the post you had planned if this one hadn't garnered any attention!


----------



## Michael Sussman

It was downright ugly, Matthew.


----------



## Cfoster44

Getting close to the end of my campaign and I'm running out of nails to bite!

This board has been great help and fun through the process though!


----------



## ID Johnson

I wanted to tell you all about a promotion I tried recently that didn't go so well and see if anyone has any insight as to what I might have done differently to have had better luck--or maybe it just wasn't a good idea to begin with. I used an Amazon giveaway of another historical romance novel of mine, and I required people to watch my YouTube trailer for my Kindle Scout novel to enter the giveaway. While I think my entries and views of my trailer aren't too bad at almost 200 in two days, I've only had one person actually follow through and go to my KS page.  Has anyone ever tried anything similar to this? Maybe it was just a bad idea to begin with, but it only cost me about $15 and there's a chance my other book will get some reviews out of it. I had hoped I'd have a better number of KS views.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> I uploaded the video to Facebook from an Ipad. I originally linked the Facebook post to the Youtube video, but didn't like how it looked on Facebook.


Assume to your page? or is there a forum for them?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

ID Johnson said:


> I wanted to tell you all about a promotion I tried recently that didn't go so well and see if anyone has any insight as to what I might have done differently to have had better luck--or maybe it just wasn't a good idea to begin with. I used an Amazon giveaway of another historical romance novel of mine, and I required people to watch my YouTube trailer for my Kindle Scout novel to enter the giveaway. While I think my entries and views of my trailer aren't too bad at almost 200 in two days, I've only had one person actually follow through and go to my KS page. Has anyone ever tried anything similar to this? Maybe it was just a bad idea to begin with, but it only cost me about $15 and there's a chance my other book will get some reviews out of it. I had hoped I'd have a better number of KS views.


Hi
Seems like a good idea. Are you sure only 1 of 200 actually went to KS? That is 1/2 of a percent. Thx Dan


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Assume to your page? or is there a forum for them?


I just posted it to my site. I'm also trying to get my college to post it to their alumni site, but we'll see. They said they would post about my book several weeks ago and still haven't. I'm guessing they plan to post the day after my campaign ends.


----------



## ID Johnson

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi
> Seems like a good idea. Are you sure only 1 of 200 actually went to KS? That is 1/2 of a percent. Thx Dan


Only one of the websites in my list on my KS page after about a day and a half said "Amazon Giveaway." So unless some of them showed up in that "direct traffic" grouping, I think it's one out of 185. So, not fantastic to say the least! I thought it sounded like a good idea, too, lol--thanks. Maybe my book trailer isn't that good or it was too much trouble to get there from the YouTube video. If anyone else does something similar I'd love to hear about their results.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

KJD1957 said:


> High JM - welcome. Good luck with the campaign.
> I have a couple of days to go and it's been a blast ... exhausting but still a blast!


Thank you Kerry, Matthew, Jada. I'm nominating and supporting as usual. Best of luck to everyone &#128522; M


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but I feel like this is the best nomination list I have seen!


It's not far off, Matthew.


----------



## KJD1957

Rae B. Lake said:


> LAST DAY LEFT! Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 2 days left Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 
> Nominated!!!
> 
> Good luck all!


Thanks Rae B.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> I uploaded an author interview video to Facebook yesterday. It got a great response with over 400 views, so it's something some of you might want to try. It was my sister's idea, based on Storycorps that NPR puts out. Hopefully, you all have more charisma than I do on the big screen. Sadly, my social media is completely tapped out, so it didn't bounce my Scout views for Sponsor, but it's another idea for getting the word out and getting people excited about your book. This is the Link to the Youtube version.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ho1XHF5DyLk


The lad in the pic is lovely. So patient. 
I have an interview recorded but I won't post the link here because I drone on for a full hour and my British accent is probably annoying. :/


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> The lad in the pic is lovely. So patient.
> I have an interview recorded but I won't post the link here because I drone on for a full hour and my British accent is probably annoying. :/


Dang it. That reminds me. I forgot to use my fake British accent.


----------



## David Thompson

Thanks Matt....likewise! 

That list is super duper great!
Personally I think the cover of Crooks' Corner is the best cover I've ever seen a two year old make....amazing!
I've had a lot of views from this forum...a lot more than I expected. Thank you all very much.
This is my second campaign and already, with another 14 days still to run, it's waaaay ahead of the first attempt.

Good luck to everyone offering their 'baby' to the world. It's kind of scary/exciting/nerve-wracking/fun!

DT


----------



## amdonehere

ID Johnson said:


> I wanted to tell you all about a promotion I tried recently that didn't go so well and see if anyone has any insight as to what I might have done differently to have had better luck--or maybe it just wasn't a good idea to begin with. I used an Amazon giveaway of another historical romance novel of mine, and I required people to watch my YouTube trailer for my Kindle Scout novel to enter the giveaway. While I think my entries and views of my trailer aren't too bad at almost 200 in two days, I've only had one person actually follow through and go to my KS page. Has anyone ever tried anything similar to this? Maybe it was just a bad idea to begin with, but it only cost me about $15 and there's a chance my other book will get some reviews out of it. I had hoped I'd have a better number of KS views.


My honest opinion is that giveaways don't do much. Although people seem to like free books, a free book isn't so valuable that it can be an incentive for anyone to do anything. I've tested this a few times. I'm running a giveaway now and that has proven again to be pretty ineffective. And mine is for print books giveaway with one lucky winner to get a $30 Amazon gift card thrown in. This is likely the last time I'll do any giveaway.


----------



## ID Johnson

AlexaKang said:


> My honest opinion is that giveaways don't do much. Although people seem to like free books, a free book isn't so valuable that it can be an incentive for anyone to do anything. I've tested this a few times. I'm running a giveaway now and that has proven again to be pretty ineffective. And mine is for print books giveaway with one lucky winner to get a $30 Amazon gift card thrown in. This is likely the last time I'll do any giveaway.


I definitely agree with you! I think it was an easy experiment for me to do, and it didn't cost me much, but if I am ever to do Kindle Scout again, I won't be using this strategy! I hope you get some better results for your giveaway than I got from mine!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Nominated "Incognolio" - good luck!
> 
> Meanwhile, my ability to stay calm and carry on is being tested. What's the consensus on long waits in review? Seems like it would be a good thing. But do we have anecdotal evidence on the likelihood of selection/rejection after a week or so has passed?


Personally, I think the wait has more to do with how backed up they are than individual books. I've seen some books get selected right away, and some not selected after a 15 day wait.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AlexaKang said:


> My honest opinion is that giveaways don't do much. Although people seem to like free books, a free book isn't so valuable that it can be an incentive for anyone to do anything. I've tested this a few times. I'm running a giveaway now and that has proven again to be pretty ineffective. And mine is for print books giveaway with one lucky winner to get a $30 Amazon gift card thrown in. This is likely the last time I'll do any giveaway.


Giveaways seem to work best if the people who want in have to accomplish a task in order to be in the giveaway. For example, if they have to like your facebook author page, or join your newsletter, and then you pick the winner from those that do. The problem doing it with Kindle Scout nominations is there's no way to insure they vote and no way to make the prize only for those who do.


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Giveaways seem to work best if the people who want in have to accomplish a task in order to be in the giveaway. For example, if they have to like your facebook author page, or join your newsletter, and then you pick the winner from those that do. The problem doing it with Kindle Scout nominations is there's no way to insure they vote and no way to make the prize only for those who do.


So very true! If nothing else, at least a few hundred people have heard of my book and might recognize it if they see it in the future on Amazon!


----------



## amdonehere

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Giveaways seem to work best if the people who want in have to accomplish a task in order to be in the giveaway. For example, if they have to like your facebook author page, or join your newsletter, and then you pick the winner from those that do. The problem doing it with Kindle Scout nominations is there's no way to insure they vote and no way to make the prize only for those who do.


Actually, we cannot ask people to vote or do anything beyond "like". In the US it's against contest laws. Asking more than "like" is also violation of FB TOS. So that point is moot.

It wasn't votes that I was running the contest for. But it doesn't matter anyhow because giveaways is just not useful as a way to induce people to do anything. And ID Johnson, to answer your question, no, I haven't had good result running my contest. But now I'm going to have to bear of cost of giving a bunch of books away. I do think the money would've been more well-spent on other types of promos. But oh well. Maybe I'll gain a few more new fans out of it.

I did have one successful giveaway, sort of. It was my first one. I did an Amazon giveaway for 2 print copies and chose Twitter as my option rather than Amazon follow. I had maybe 35 twitter follower at the time. I ran the giveaway over 2 days. My Twitter account exploded to 400+. My email inbox literally got filled to the hilt. And what was more, no one won anything. I don't know why but my giveaway ended with no one winning. But I netted myself 400+ Twitter followers. None of the followers are my readers and to be fair, I don't really use Twitter so I'm pretty much MIA there. But at least my account doesn't look barren if an interested reader happens to check it out. So I'd call that one a success.


----------



## matthewlehr

Rae B. Lake said:


> LAST DAY LEFT! Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 2 days left Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> 
> Nominated!!!
> 
> Good luck all!


Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
Nominated!!!


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> Nominated the top three.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support and nominations.
> 
> Thanks to Matthew for your humor and enthusiasm!


Is there a way to determine if I just read the excerpt for Incognolio or am simply a character within it?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. It looks like it is going to be another fine day. Later this afternoon I have to swing down to a local family trade show to sit at my publisher's book table, signing and selling my locally published books. I love that part of the job. Next weekend my wife and I will set up our book table at a Mother's Day craft festival. Two weekends from now we'll have the table set up at a local farmer's market.

That's just how we roll. 


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
1 day left  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
4 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
5 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
5 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
5 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
6 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
7 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
7 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
7 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
11 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
11 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
11 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
12 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
13 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
15 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
18 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
18 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
20 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
25 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
25 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
26 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
26 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
27 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
28 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## KJD1957

AlexaKang said:


> My honest opinion is that giveaways don't do much. Although people seem to like free books, a free book isn't so valuable that it can be an incentive for anyone to do anything. I've tested this a few times. I'm running a giveaway now and that has proven again to be pretty ineffective. And mine is for print books giveaway with one lucky winner to get a $30 Amazon gift card thrown in. This is likely the last time I'll do any giveaway.


My 'company policy' is not to offer FREE books as it does nothing but devalue the product. My novella used to be Permafree, but although the downloads were good, they didn't seem to improve sales of the rest of the series. I removed it from Parmafree a few months ago and noticed no difference other than I started earning revenue from the downloads!

If people download FREE books, where's the incentive for them to actually read the darned things? Amazon and the other retailers offer a long enough sample for the reader to gauge the quality of the writing and the suitability of the content. If the readers isn't prepared to buy the book after the reading sample, they aren't likely to buy your books anyway.

Thus ends the diatribe.


----------



## KJD1957

My nomination list is now:
Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake

Don't know who the idiot on top is, but he/she has no chance!


----------



## David Thompson

Just nominated KJD...hope it wins because I want to read it! Seriously!

DT


----------



## Rae B. Lake

KJD1957 said:


> My nomination list is now:
> Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 
> Don't know who the idiot on top is, but he/she has no chance!





matthewlehr said:


> Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> Nominated!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Michael Sussman

matthewlehr said:


> Is there a way to determine if I just read the excerpt for Incognolio or am simply a character within it?


We are ALL characters in INCOGNOLIO, my friend. 

Initially, the entire ms. was in the second person, but that made it a bit too intense.

Final stats:

245
Hours in 
Hot & Trending
2.8K
Total 
page views

72/28 External vs. Internal

Thanks to Steve Vernon. Best of luck to all of you.

"I'll be back..."


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Michael Sussman said:


> We are ALL characters in INCOGNOLIO, my friend.
> 
> Initially, the entire ms. was in the second person, but that made it a bit too intense.
> 
> Final stats:
> 
> 245
> Hours in
> Hot & Trending
> 2.8K
> Total
> page views
> 
> 72/28 External vs. Internal
> 
> Thanks to Steve Vernon. Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> "I'll be back..."


Good Stats Michael. Best of luck during the wait! Dan


----------



## Tom_Kav

How's everyone this fine Sunday? Have we had any news? Good or bad? 

Hope that everyone waiting aren't going too mad! Hang in there


----------



## C L Salaski

Just nominated Sponsor by Matthew Lehr.

Good luck, Matthew!

Cindy


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> My nomination list is now:
> Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 
> Don't know who the idiot on top is, but he/she has no chance!


I think KJD is targeting people who are into nonstop heart pounding action. That's a pretty niche market, so I'm not sure what he was thinking.


----------



## matthewlehr

C L Salaski said:


> Just nominated Sponsor by Matthew Lehr.
> 
> Good luck, Matthew!
> 
> Cindy


Thank you so much!

I popped back over 100 views yesterday, which in the past has been enough to make Sponsor H&T. I guess my video interview reached new corners of Facebook somehow. The Scout momentum rumors must be true. It's much harder to get back on the H&T list than to stay on the list.

I've been reading excerpts from other kboarders the last couple nights. There is a lot of talent in our aspiring group!


----------



## KJD1957

David Thompson said:


> Just nominated KJD...hope it wins because I want to read it! Seriously!
> 
> DT


Hi David, 
Lovely thing to say. Thanks so much. Made my Sunday afternoon.


----------



## KJD1957

Michael Sussman said:


> Final stats:
> 245
> Hours in
> Hot & Trending
> 2.8K
> Total
> page views
> 
> 72/28 External vs. Internal
> 
> Thanks to Steve Vernon. Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> "I'll be back..."


Good numbers Michael. Best of luck for the decision, mate.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> I think KJD is targeting people who are into nonstop heart pounding action. That's a pretty niche market, so I'm not sure what he was thinking.


Yep, dreadful aren't I, Matthew. 
I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell

Nominated!!

Good Luck all!


----------



## Jill James

Had an open spot so I nominated Frozen Perfection. Good luck!


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> Final stats:
> 
> 245
> Hours in
> Hot & Trending
> 2.8K
> Total
> page views
> 
> 72/28 External vs. Internal
> 
> Thanks to Steve Vernon. Best of luck to all of you.
> 
> "I'll be back..."


Impressive numbers, especially those externals. You should go into book promotion!

Hope you get the good news from Amazon on Monday!


----------



## David Thompson

2.8K!!!!! You're kidding, right?

I thought I was doing well on 300! Phew...a long way to go 

Can anyone help?
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNR6L2CDZHTZ

Please?

DT


----------



## KJD1957

David Thompson said:


> 2.8K!!!!! You're kidding, right?
> 
> I thought I was doing well on 300! Phew...a long way to go
> 
> Can anyone help?
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QNR6L2CDZHTZ
> 
> Please?
> 
> DT


I've saved yours for later David.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> My honest opinion is that giveaways don't do much. Although people seem to like free books, a free book isn't so valuable that it can be an incentive for anyone to do anything. I've tested this a few times. I'm running a giveaway now and that has proven again to be pretty ineffective. And mine is for print books giveaway with one lucky winner to get a $30 Amazon gift card thrown in. This is likely the last time I'll do any giveaway.


Giveaways can generate a high volume of responses, but not necessarily high-quality responses. I think if we're talking primarily about book giveaways, they're more effective at just getting a book into people's hands (on the assumption that readers are more likely to enter such a giveaway, though I have had people argue against that assumption. They are much less effective at getting people to do anything else.


----------



## KJD1957

Bill Hiatt said:


> Giveaways can generate a high volume of responses, but not necessarily high-quality responses. I think if we're talking primarily about book giveaways, they're more effective at just getting a book into people's hands (on the assumption that readers are more likely to enter such a giveaway, though I have had people argue against that assumption. They are much less effective at getting people to do anything else.


Agreed, Bill. 
And that is why I never offer my books as Freebies apart from ARCs, and then only to a selected few ARC readers.


----------



## Cfoster44

Need 3 more headtalker supporters to get my headtalker campaign afloat! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/

Also less than a week for my campaign, would appreciate any support! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F5F4DBW3DKRV

Thanks everyone and good luck to those starting the wait!


----------



## KJD1957

Cfoster44 said:


> Need 3 more headtalker supporters to get my headtalker campaign afloat! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/
> 
> Also less than a week for my campaign, would appreciate any support! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F5F4DBW3DKRV
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck to those starting the wait!


Done he headtalker - I'm #22


----------



## Cfoster44

KJD1957 said:


> Done he headtalker - I'm #22


Thanks so much! Getting nervous over here after my first official foray into the writing world (have been writing for a long time but putting myself out there was another level).


----------



## KJD1957

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I had two slots open so I nominated:
> LAST DAY LEFT! His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge by Bemy Wells
> 1 day left Incognolio by Michael Sussman
> 
> Good luck!


Billy, 
Just read your sample, enjoyed it and have saved it for later. 
Nice one, mate.


----------



## KJD1957

Cfoster44 said:


> Thanks so much! Getting nervous over here after my first official foray into the writing world (have been writing for a long time but putting myself out there was another level).


I first published in 2013 and can assure you, it gets no easier.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Just used my two newly opened slots to nominate the below. Good luck! Can't wait to see how it turns out. I keep fluttering on/off H&T, I must always be on the cusp or something. Time to figure out how to remedy that...

1 day left Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
1 day left Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell


----------



## matthewlehr

Cfoster44 said:


> Thanks so much! Getting nervous over here after my first official foray into the writing world (have been writing for a long time but putting myself out there was another level).


Scout is a very surreal experience. Before this, no one outside of my family had seen any of my writing.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Only 3 days left! 

Is it hot in here or is it just me??

(checking campaign page every 30 seconds)


----------



## matthewlehr

I have 95 views from www.google.com.  Are others seeing this?  I'm curious who would be googling my book.

On a less serious note, I am wondering how the list works.  I have two nominations expiring Monday night and three books with 4 days left to choose from as replacements.  Am I obligated to follow the order of the list precisely, or can I skip ahead to the third book listed that same day?  It looks like a classic.  I'm asking you, my esteemed peers, because I fear I cannot reach my own judgement with appropriate impartiality.


----------



## matthewlehr

Rae B. Lake said:


> Only 3 days left!
> 
> Is it hot in here or is it just me??
> 
> (checking campaign page every 30 seconds)


Your cover appears to be made out of ice. Hopefully, the HOT list won't melt it. You should be getting that famous kboard surge soon. Good luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Matthew- when there's more than three books ending the same day, you just pick the three you want.  Some folks have a spouse or family member's account they use to do more than three, but there are certainly those of us who only have access to one account.

Top three nominated and Headtalker supported.  Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.

On a personal note, I just finished my next book, Nick of Time!  Huzzah for me!  I'm going to do a couple re-writes over the next few days, then it goes off to the editor, then you'll be seeing it here at KS.  I guess I'm a sucker for punishment!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Matthew- when there's more than three books ending the same day, you just pick the three you want. Some folks have a spouse or family member's account they use to do more than three, but there are certainly those of us who only have access to one account.
> 
> Top three nominated and Headtalker supported. Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.
> 
> On a personal note, I just finished my next book, Nick of Time! Huzzah for me! I'm going to do a couple re-writes over the next few days, then it goes off to the editor, then you'll be seeing it here at KS. I guess I'm a sucker for punishment!


Julianne, you're a legend. It's pretty much because of you that I decided to submit The Inhabitable Boy so soon after Maidenwood. Back on the horse, eh? &#128516;


----------



## matthewlehr

C L Salaski said:


> Just nominated Sponsor by Matthew Lehr.
> 
> Good luck, Matthew!
> 
> Cindy


I enjoyed your excerpt. That opening scene with the nurse was unpleasant enough, but I'm guessing it gets much worse.


----------



## matthewlehr

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Julianne, you're a legend. It's pretty much because of you that I decided to submit The Inhabitable Boy so soon after Maidenwood. Back on the horse, eh? &#128516;


You two are like ultra marathon runners. The campaign is a blast, but I don't think I could go back to it so soon!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

matthewlehr said:


> You two are like ultra marathon runners. The campaign is a blast, but I don't think I could go back to it so soon!


Like a few successful authors I'm adopting the 'set and forget' approach this time. I'm promoting my campaign and reaching out, but I refuse to look at my stats until it's over. For that matter I'm not even checking hot and trending. So far it's a lot less stressful! &#128516; I mean, I've done my best, so now it's time to have a little faith.


----------



## Steve Vernon

matthewlehr said:


> I have 95 views from www.google.com. Are others seeing this? I'm curious who would be googling my book.
> 
> On a less serious note, I am wondering how the list works. I have two nominations expiring Monday night and three books with 4 days left to choose from as replacements. Am I obligated to follow the order of the list precisely, or can I skip ahead to the third book listed that same day? It looks like a classic. I'm asking you, my esteemed peers, because I fear I cannot reach my own judgement with appropriate impartiality.


Hey Matthew.

Speaking as the fellow who invented the list, I'd have this to say on this subject.

I keep the list solely as a means to prevent this thread from becoming a series of non-stop "NOMINATE MY BOOK!" posts. This way folks know that everyday they can scroll past the puns, bad jokes, good advice and general camaraderie and find my list.

You don't have to follow it religiously. Heck, you don't have to follow it at all. Free will IS encouraged.

However, this whole thread would go rapidly to pot if we all allowed ourselves to indulge in a nonstop ad campaign.

Ralph: Nominate my book!

Sue: No, nominate my book!

Smedley: No, nominate my book. It's prettier than Ralph or Sue's book. It's got pages and everything. I wrote words too. I even spelled sum of them rite. Heck, I spelled the hekK out of those words, every single page.

Ralph: Shut up and nominate my book. Smedley's book smells funny.

Sue: Yeah, but Ralph colors on the pages with glitter crayons.

Pete: I give you a free cheeseburger if you nominate my book.

Steve: Sold.



****************
Speaking of sales - Amazon has my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS on for only 99 cents on the US market all this month of May. If anyone wanted to help me out by picking up a copy this is the month to do it in. The book doesn't stink, not really. Only every second paragraph or so. I swear.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Monday and I have to go to work for a day shift.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
LAST DAY LEFT!  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
3 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
4 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
4 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
4 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
5 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
6 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
6 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
6 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
10 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
10 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
10 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
11 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
12 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
14 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
17 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
17 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
19 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
24 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
24 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
25 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
25 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
26 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
27 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake

Already had  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan in my third slot.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Paul Kohler

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell


Ok, folks. I have these two nominated, filling up my list. Good Luck!


----------



## C L Salaski

Tiffany Garnett said:


> Wow! I got my rejection quick, fast, and in a hurry. On the bright side, I guess it beats waiting around for bad news. I've already self-published Whispering Winds Unveiled. It will be free for 5 days, starting tomorrow (thanks for the great idea, Lorri), and I'm just waiting for CS to approve the paperback version. Thanks again for everyone who voted for me. I'm hoping for better luck next time and crossing my fingers for those of you still in the midst of all the madness.
> 
> And for those of you wanting to know such things, my stats were 86 hrs H&T with 1,067 views.
> 
> Have a beautiful day!


Hi Tiffany,

I noticed Whispering Winds was climbing high in the ranks after you launched it for free for five days. What was your highest rank before pricing it at $3.99? I see that today it is ranked 343,588.

Was it worth it to offer it for free or at this time do you feel that 99 cents would be a better idea at launch?

Just asking because I've read so much where people will download free books and have so many they never read them. Meaning no reviews which is really what we're after to help push the book up and keep it there.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rae B. Lake said:


> Only 3 days left!
> 
> Is it hot in here or is it just me??
> 
> (checking campaign page every 30 seconds)


Haha I would tell you not to worry about it but I've been there (3 times!) so I know it would be a wasted platitude.

Still, try not to worry about it and just trust in your book!


----------



## amdonehere

I had no idea a KS run can be so exhausting. I've focused so much attention on my KS book this past 6 weeks, my actual book sales are suffering. I haven't had time to focus on my other books at all, and I can't even get started on writing the next one.

I'm going to be glad when it's finally over.


----------



## Used To Be BH

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Tiffany,
> 
> I noticed Whispering Winds was climbing high in the ranks after you launched it for free for five days. What was your highest rank before pricing it at $3.99? I see that today it is ranked 343,588.
> 
> Was it worth it to offer it for free or at this time do you feel that 99 cents would be a better idea at launch?
> 
> Just asking because I've read so much where people will download free books and have so many they never read them. Meaning no reviews which is really what we're after to help push the book up and keep it there.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Cindy


For me $0.99 worked well. I haven't tried free, though, so I can't compare. I would imagine free would definitely get more downloads than $0.99 would sales, but the free ranking doesn't have any carryover to the paid ranking, so five days of sales might conceivably give you more visibility after the five days were up than the free days would.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> I had no idea a KS run can be so exhausting. I've focused so much attention on my KS book this past 6 weeks, my actual book sales are suffering. I haven't had time to focus on my other books at all, and I can't even get started on writing the next one.
> 
> I'm going to be glad when it's finally over.


I suspect subsequent KS runs will be less all-consuming. I know when I was doing mine I was crazed half the time. Next time I think I will be able to take it more in stride.


----------



## matthewlehr

Bill Hiatt said:


> I suspect subsequent KS runs will be less all-consuming. I know when I was doing mine I was crazed half the time. Next time I think I will be able to take it more in stride.


I'd like to be more relaxed about my campaign, but maybe it's one of those things that's impossible the first time through.


----------



## KJD1957

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 
> Already had Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks millions Mark.


----------



## KJD1957

Hi guys, 
I'm in the last few hours of my campaign and would just like to thank everyone in this group for making me welcome, offering sage advice, and nominating Ryan Kaine. I've been blown away by your support. 

I'll be sticking around to support you after I'm done. 

Cheers, 
KJD


----------



## amdonehere

matthewlehr said:


> I'd like to be more relaxed about my campaign, but maybe it's one of those things that's impossible the first time through.


For me, it's not that I'm mentally stressed. It's more that I have so much to do. It's consumed all my time from promoting my current list of books.


----------



## C L Salaski

Bill Hiatt said:


> For me $0.99 worked well. I haven't tried free, though, so I can't compare. I would imagine free would definitely get more downloads than $0.99 would sales, but the free ranking doesn't have any carryover to the paid ranking, so five days of sales might conceivably give you more visibility after the five days were up than the free days would.


Very good point, Bill. I'm going to launch at 99 cents and stick to the paid category.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## Mike Farlow

Nominated 

LAST DAY LEFT! Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
LAST DAY LEFT! Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell

Good Luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Matthew- when there's more than three books ending the same day, you just pick the three you want. Some folks have a spouse or family member's account they use to do more than three, but there are certainly those of us who only have access to one account.
> 
> Top three nominated and Headtalker supported. Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.
> 
> On a personal note, I just finished my next book, Nick of Time! Huzzah for me! I'm going to do a couple re-writes over the next few days, then it goes off to the editor, then you'll be seeing it here at KS. I guess I'm a sucker for punishment!


Way to go Julianne!


----------



## Mike Farlow

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it is Monday and I have to go to work for a day shift.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 3 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 4 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 4 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 4 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 5 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 6 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 6 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 6 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 10 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 10 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 10 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 11 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 12 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
> 14 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 17 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 17 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 19 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 24 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 24 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 25 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 25 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> 26 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
> 27 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Steve

Perhaps a dumb question: How do I put images of my books in the signature line?


----------



## Kay7979

C L Salaski said:


> Very good point, Bill. I'm going to launch at 99 cents and stick to the paid category.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Cindy


I just launched my second book on the 19th, at full price ($3.99) and put book one (not selected by Kindle Scout a few months ago) at $0.99. I probably could have gotten more traction launching book 2 at $0.99, but I figured many people would want to read book one first, and I really didn't want to price them both at $0.99. There are so many angles and strategies to consider when you launch a book, and it's hard to know which way is best. I just wrote up a lengthy post-mortem on my launch in the Kindle Scout alumni thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.1925.html


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Bill Hiatt said:


> For me $0.99 worked well. I haven't tried free, though, so I can't compare. I would imagine free would definitely get more downloads than $0.99 would sales, but the free ranking doesn't have any carryover to the paid ranking, so five days of sales might conceivably give you more visibility after the five days were up than the free days would.


It seems like you are one of the smartest about all this, Bill.

I agreed with you in every word.

By the way. In my personal experience, people download our books for free, but the biggest majority of them will actually never read it, let alone leaving a review. Books given for free are damned to rot in someone's kindle without ever being touched.

So, do you guys think that offering the book for a symbolic price (like .99) would lead people to actually read it after buying? This is my current guess, because money is money. Once someone paid, no matter if just a few cents, he will feel willing to make the money worth it, so he will read.

So charging .99 is not about the money you will get from it but about making sure people will actually read it.

Better 10 sales make out of .99 from people who will actually read the book than 1000 FREE downloads from people who will actually never read it. And let's say your book is not well succeeded, even that you previously gave away thousands of free downloads. If your book suddenly starts making success, those people who previously downloaded it from free will find out they already have the book in their kindles, so you will lose a lot of potential buyers.

Though I'm talking about books that are not part of a series. Giving the first book of a series for free is still a good idea.


----------



## byjehunter

Hi,

I'm new to KBoards and recently put a book up on Kindle Scout. I found this forum and love it! Everyone here is so supportive. I've previously self-pubbed a young adults series. I can say (to the previous poster), that making the first book free in the series did help the sales of the later books, but I don't think offering a standalone for free, even for a few days, is very helpful, as yes, a lot of people download it and don't read it (I'm guilty of doing that myself). I always have way more books on my Kindle than I can hope to get around to reading in a reasonable time frame. 

I look forward to chatting some more with you all in the future.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

byjehunter said:


> I can say (to the previous poster), that making the first book free in the series did help the sales of the later books, but I don't think offering a standalone for free, even for a few days, is very helpful, as yes, a lot of people download it and don't read it (I'm guilty of doing that myself).


Yes, you are right!
I've just edited my past comment and it matches your opinion.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

I seem to have got behind on posts here, so... good luck to those who've just finished and those in their final day or so and welcome to the newcomers! And thanks, Steve for diligently posting the list everyday! You keep me on track for who's next to go on my nominations!

I'd have to echo the thoughts that free might give decent downloads but doesn't always translate into books being read or reviewed. It also doesn't help with rankings anymore once the book returns to paid. I did a free promo one Halloween and got over 10,000 downloads, but it only had a small impact on sales and I didn't get a huge number of reviews from it. It has been a while since my last promo effort though, so the results may well have changed. I also think it has a larger impact when you have a series or other books to purchase. I'm working on that


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

byjehunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to KBoards and recently put a book up on Kindle Scout. I found this forum and love it! Everyone here is so supportive. I've previously self-pubbed a young adults series. I can say (to the previous poster), that making the first book free in the series did help the sales of the later books, but I don't think offering a standalone for free, even for a few days, is very helpful, as yes, a lot of people download it and don't read it (I'm guilty of doing that myself). I always have way more books on my Kindle than I can hope to get around to reading in a reasonable time frame.
> 
> I look forward to chatting some more with you all in the future.


Your "Under Jupiter" cover looks great, as does the excerpt. I'm adding it to my list of Kindle Scout books to nominate toward the end of their run. I noticed on your website that you placed a image of your book on Kindle Scout. Great idea, which I'm going to steal.  You might consider making that image a link to your Kindle Scout page. That's what I'm going to do.

My Kindle Scout run for "Cold Ground Ginger" has 26 days left. I've promoted it via my email list, Facebook (business and personal pages), and my website, but I'm beginning to think that the only way to get it on the "Hot" list is to pay someone to promote it--which I don't think I want to do. From what I understand--and I'm sure someone will correct me--the most important factor in the Kindle Scout selection process is the quality and viability of the book--not the number of page view and nominations. However, I'm sure there is some minimum level of nominations required.

Advice from anyone?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Julianne, you're a legend. It's pretty much because of you that I decided to submit The Inhabitable Boy so soon after Maidenwood. Back on the horse, eh? &#128516;


I just can't stop! I'm a glutton for punishment! But you know, even when you are not selected, it's a great way to get some attention for the launch.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Your "Under Jupiter" cover looks great, as does the excerpt. I'm adding it to my list of Kindle Scout books to nominate toward the end of their run. I noticed on your website that you placed a image of your book on Kindle Scout. Great idea, which I'm going to steal.  You might consider making that image a link to your Kindle Scout page. That's what I'm going to do.
> 
> My Kindle Scout run for "Cold Ground Ginger" has 26 days left. I've promoted it via my email list, Facebook (business and personal pages), and my website, but I'm beginning to think that the only way to get it on the "Hot" list is to pay someone to promote it--which I don't think I want to do. From what I understand--and I'm sure someone will correct me--the most important factor in the Kindle Scout selection process is the quality and viability of the book--not the number of page view and nominations. However, I'm sure there is some minimum level of nominations required.
> 
> Advice from anyone?


Whilst there seems to be a higher average amount of H&T and page views for selected books (see Lincoln Cole's blog for analysis), there are a fair number of books that have been selected with very low views and little time on H&T. I'm pretty sure on his list, one of the selected books had 0 hours in H&T, so it does appear that the most important factor (as it should be, IMO) is the quality of the book and whether the editors are interested in it/think they can sell it. We can only guess if there is a minimum level of nominations required... my personal opinion is that I doubt it. If a Kindle Press editor likes your book, they'll publish it, regardless of stats. Sure, nominations, H&T time, and views might help, but a lack of them won't prevent it from being published if they think they can sell it and make money on it. As is often the case, I think a lot has to do with the preferences of the editors involved in selection, and whether they have a preference for certain genres, styles of writing, or types of book.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Way to go Julianne!


Thanks, Dan!


----------



## Kay7979

Adrian Ferrer said:


> By the way. In my personal experience, people download our books for free, but the biggest majority of them will actually never read it, let alone leaving a review.
> 
> If your book suddenly starts making success, those people who previously downloaded it from free will find out they already have the book in their kindles, so you will lose a lot of potential buyers.


I've seen a couple people report recently that they did a free promo and got several reviews right away. This seems to be the exception to the rule, though, from what I've read from various Kboard threads. In some cases, people complained they didn't get a lot of downloads, much less reviews.

As for your second point, you're the first person I've seen post this concern, but it's something I've thought about many times. I'd like to think that as a series expands and gains readers, they're willing to pay retail. Doing $0.99 promos now and then is fine, but I shudder to think of giving away thousands of copies of a book after spending so much time and money.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Whilst there seems to be a higher average amount of H&T and page views for selected books (see Lincoln Cole's blog for analysis), there are a fair number of books that have been selected with very low views and little time on H&T. I'm pretty sure on his list, one of the selected books had 0 hours in H&T, so it does appear that the most important factor (as it should be, IMO) is the quality of the book and whether the editors are interested in it/think they can sell it. We can only guess if there is a minimum level of nominations required... my personal opinion is that I doubt it. If a Kindle Press editor likes your book, they'll publish it, regardless of stats. Sure, nominations, H&T time, and views might help, but a lack of them won't prevent it from being published if they think they can sell it and make money on it. As is often the case, I think a lot has to do with the preferences of the editors involved in selection, and whether they have a preference for certain genres, styles of writing, or types of book.


Thanks for your input, Jennifer. Your "Dead Close to Reality" book looks great. I'm adding it to my nominate list as well. Best wishes for your other Kindle Scout book that's in review, "Hands Full of Shadow."

Back in the early days of the Kindle, in 2011, I sold 70,000 copies of my cozy mystery, Sweet Ginger Poison. It stayed on the main Kindle bestseller list for 30 days. Ah, those were the days. It was mostly luck. Now it's hard to get anybody to notice your books--even if you give them away. That's why I'm trying Kindle Scout. My new book is a cozy mystery--the third book of the series--and there are very few cozies on Kindle Scout. I don't know whether that's good or bad. It may not matter.

Anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Mike Farlow said:


> Steve
> 
> Perhaps a dumb question: How do I put images of my books in the signature line?


If your book is published on Amazon and has an ASIN number, you can use this form to have it automatically added to your KBoards sig for you -- https://www.kboards.com/authorsig/. If you don't yet have any published, you'd need to have a picture of the cover loaded somewhere online so you can link to the image.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Thanks for your input, Jennifer. Your "Dead Close to Reality" book looks great. I'm adding it to my nominate list as well. Best wishes for your other Kindle Scout book that's in review, "Hands Full of Shadow."
> 
> Back in the early days of the Kindle, in 2011, I sold 70,000 copies of my cozy mystery, Sweet Ginger Poison. It stayed on the main Kindle bestseller list for 30 days. Ah, those were the days. It was mostly luck. Now it's hard to get anybody to notice your books--even if you give them away. That's why I'm trying Kindle Scout. My new book is a cozy mystery--the third book of the series--and there are very few cozies on Kindle Scout. I don't know whether that's good or bad. It may not matter.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you!


Thanks, Robert! Actually, only Dead Close to Reality is mine. The other book is causing a lot of confusion -- another author loaded Hands Full of Shadow onto Kindle Scout as her first book, but she's also used the author name Jennifer Bull (she included a 'J' middle initial in the text but not the cover). Without going into detail, I was very disappointed to find this out given that I already have published books under that name and even on this forum thread it's caused confusion. I'm concerned what will happen if she does publish it (either through Scout or self). Unfortunately, author names cannot be trademarked, so there's nothing I can do. It would be very difficult for me to change my author name now, as I have a number of shorts in published anthologies and only the publishers could update those books.

Oh, your book looks fab! Added to my saved list and I'll nominate nearer the time. I do like cozy mysteries. Others have suggested that K Scout takes your other books into account, so a good track record should help you with your campaign. Good luck with yours too!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Robert! Actually, only Dead Close to Reality is mine. The other book is causing a lot of confusion -- another author loaded Hands Full of Shadow onto Kindle Scout as her first book, but she's also used the author name Jennifer Bull (she included a 'J' middle initial in the text but not the cover). Without going into detail, I was very disappointed to find this out given that I already have published books under that name and even on this forum thread it's caused confusion. I'm concerned what will happen if she does publish it (either through Scout or self). Unfortunately, author names cannot be trademarked, so there's nothing I can do. It would be very difficult for me to change my author name now, as I have a number of shorts in published anthologies and only the publishers could update those books.
> 
> Oh, your book looks fab! Added to my saved list and I'll nominate nearer the time. I do like cozy mysteries. Others have suggested that K Scout takes your other books into account, so a good track record should help you with your campaign. Good luck with yours too!


Thanks so much, Jennifer. Wow, that issue of having the same name as another author is a pain. Fortunately for me, there aren't a lot of Robert Burton Robinson's in the world, and I grabbed the url RobertBurtonRobinson.com back in 2006.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Adrian Ferrer said:


> It seems like you are one of the smartest about all this, Bill.
> 
> I agreed with you in every word.
> 
> By the way. In my personal experience, people download our books for free, but the biggest majority of them will actually never read it, let alone leaving a review. Books given for free are damned to rot in someone's kindle without ever being touched.
> 
> So, do you guys think that offering the book for a symbolic price (like .99) would lead people to actually read it after buying? This is my current guess, because money is money. Once someone paid, no matter if just a few cents, he will feel willing to make the money worth it, so he will read.
> 
> So charging .99 is not about the money you will get from it but about making sure people will actually read it.
> 
> Better 10 sales make out of .99 from people who will actually read the book than 1000 FREE downloads from people who will actually never read it. And let's say your book is not well succeeded, even that you previously gave away thousands of free downloads. If your book suddenly starts making success, those people who previously downloaded it from free will find out they already have the book in their kindles, so you will lose a lot of potential buyers.
> 
> Though I'm talking about books that are not part of a series. Giving the first book of a series for free is still a good idea.


Hi,
I have resisted giving any of my books for free. As you intimate, it devalues the work. Anything most people get for free is treated like rubbish. There is also a signalling that the book is not good enough that troubles me.

I also have not seen the 'proof' that giving away 1000 books is okay as results in sales of back list of any real number.

There does seem to be some 'freebie' merit to a series though. Just my opinion folks. Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Your "Under Jupiter" cover looks great, as does the excerpt. I'm adding it to my list of Kindle Scout books to nominate toward the end of their run. I noticed on your website that you placed a image of your book on Kindle Scout. Great idea, which I'm going to steal.  You might consider making that image a link to your Kindle Scout page. That's what I'm going to do.
> 
> My Kindle Scout run for "Cold Ground Ginger" has 26 days left. I've promoted it via my email list, Facebook (business and personal pages), and my website, but I'm beginning to think that the only way to get it on the "Hot" list is to pay someone to promote it--which I don't think I want to do. From what I understand--and I'm sure someone will correct me--the most important factor in the Kindle Scout selection process is the quality and viability of the book--not the number of page view and nominations. However, I'm sure there is some minimum level of nominations required.
> 
> Advice from anyone?


Welcome!

I agree and certainly hope that the quality of the book is paramount. Otherwise, this becomes nothing more than a popularity contest that can be bought. That said, many of us are hoping the visibility and email contact from Amazon about the release, should the book be declined by Kindle Scout, will boost the launch. 
Good Luck, Dan Petrosini 
The Final Enemy


----------



## Starkenberg

Jennifer Bull said:


> Aww, thank you!!  And welcome to KBoards! Are you running a Kindle Scout campaign?


Eventually! But I am trying to get involved on Kboards, and give nominations before expecting anyone to return the favor!


----------



## Mike Farlow

Jennifer Bull said:


> If your book is published on Amazon and has an ASIN number, you can use this form to have it automatically added to your KBoards sig for you -- https://www.kboards.com/authorsig/. If you don't yet have any published, you'd need to have a picture of the cover loaded somewhere online so you can link to the image.


Thanks Jennifer. The ASINs did the trick.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Your "Under Jupiter" cover looks great, as does the excerpt. I'm adding it to my list of Kindle Scout books to nominate toward the end of their run. I noticed on your website that you placed a image of your book on Kindle Scout. Great idea, which I'm going to steal.  You might consider making that image a link to your Kindle Scout page. That's what I'm going to do.
> 
> My Kindle Scout run for "Cold Ground Ginger" has 26 days left. I've promoted it via my email list, Facebook (business and personal pages), and my website, but I'm beginning to think that the only way to get it on the "Hot" list is to pay someone to promote it--which I don't think I want to do. From what I understand--and I'm sure someone will correct me--the most important factor in the Kindle Scout selection process is the quality and viability of the book--not the number of page view and nominations. However, I'm sure there is some minimum level of nominations required.
> 
> Advice from anyone?


I just added Cold Ground Ginger and Under Jupiter to my saved list. The great choices just keep on coming!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Adrian Ferrer said:


> It seems like you are one of the smartest about all this, Bill.
> 
> I agreed with you in every word.
> 
> By the way. In my personal experience, people download our books for free, but the biggest majority of them will actually never read it, let alone leaving a review. Books given for free are damned to rot in someone's kindle without ever being touched.
> 
> So, do you guys think that offering the book for a symbolic price (like .99) would lead people to actually read it after buying? This is my current guess, because money is money. Once someone paid, no matter if just a few cents, he will feel willing to make the money worth it, so he will read.
> 
> So charging .99 is not about the money you will get from it but about making sure people will actually read it.
> 
> Better 10 sales make out of .99 from people who will actually read the book than 1000 FREE downloads from people who will actually never read it. And let's say your book is not well succeeded, even that you previously gave away thousands of free downloads. If your book suddenly starts making success, those people who previously downloaded it from free will find out they already have the book in their kindles, so you will lose a lot of potential buyers.
> 
> Though I'm talking about books that are not part of a series. Giving the first book of a series for free is still a good idea.


You're raising a lot of good question. I know the consensus is that people tend not to read free books, though there's really no way to be sure, any more than there is to know whether (and how fast) people read the books they buy. I understand the logic of assuming that paying something creates more of a sense of urgency, but at the very least there are a lot of exceptions. The permafree first-in-a-series book still seems to work for some people, and it's hard to explain why that would be the case if people download the book and never read it.

I would agree that giving away free books is a strategy that is harder and harder to get mileage out of. When Amazon first introduced Kindle Select free days, some people built their careers on them. The free books got downloaded enough and created enough word-of-mouth that those authors ended up making a living relatively quickly. Then two things changed: Amazon revised the affiliate rules to make it harder for affiliates to make money on sales generated by free downloaders, with the result that a lot of free or low-cost advertising opportunities for free books disappeared; free books became so numerous that it was progressively harder to get one noticed. On any given day, thousands of books are free. Even considering genre preferences, there are more free books out there than most people could read in a lifetime. Obviously, free promotions still works sometimes, but it's not a strategy I'd rely on. Someone who has had great luck with it would probably continue using it, though.


----------



## byjehunter

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> "You might consider making that image a link to your Kindle Scout page. That's what I'm going to do." This is what I was trying to do, but Wordpress and I were not cooperating yesterday. I'm going to have to try again tonight to get the right link working!
> 
> I also second your question regarding needing paid promotion to make the HOT list. I'll have to scroll down and see if there's an answer yet.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just added Cold Ground Ginger and Under Jupiter to my saved list. The great choices just keep on coming!


Thanks so much, Alyson! And congrats on your book, "Hidden in the Dark," being selected!


----------



## byjehunter

Wow, can you ever tell that I'm new to KBoards, I did that above quote thing completely wrong. Oh well, I'm sure I'll get the hang of that function soon. 

Thanks for all the adds, everyone. I'll be sure to find your books on Scout as well. 

Meanwhile, I have a question for the more experienced Scoutees. It appears that my stats might only be updated once a day? Is this correct? Because it seems like the Hot and Trending list changes more frequently than that. It will make tracking my marketing efforts more difficult if that is the case!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

byjehunter said:


> Robert Burton Robinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You might consider making that image a link to your Kindle Scout page. That's what I'm going to do." This is what I was trying to do, but Wordpress and I were not cooperating yesterday. I'm going to have to try again tonight to get the right link working!
> 
> I also second your question regarding needing paid promotion to make the HOT list. I'll have to scroll down and see if there's an answer yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It should work if you paste this into a page or post while you're in HTML mode (turn off the visual editor):
Click to expand...


----------



## ID Johnson

byjehunter said:


> Wow, can you ever tell that I'm new to KBoards, I did that above quote thing completely wrong. Oh well, I'm sure I'll get the hang of that function soon.
> 
> Thanks for all the adds, everyone. I'll be sure to find your books on Scout as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a question for the more experienced Scoutees. It appears that my stats might only be updated once a day? Is this correct? Because it seems like the Hot and Trending list changes more frequently than that. It will make tracking my marketing efforts more difficult if that is the case!


Yes, they update once a day, and we think it is usually around 5:00 AM Eastern time. The Hot and Trending list used to update every hour at about 15 after, but recently it changed to about 46 minutes after. I am new around here, too. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## KJD1957

Mike Farlow said:


> Nominated
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT! Ryan Kaine: On the Run by Kerry J. Donovan
> LAST DAY LEFT! Arsenal by Jeffery H. Haskell
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks so much, Mike. 
Only a few hours to go and then the loooooooooooooong wait (presumably). 

I'll post my final campaign numbers in my morning.

Cheers, 
KJD


----------



## ID Johnson

Nominated Arsenal and Ryan Kaine: On the Run. Best of luck, guys! 
Also picked up a copy of Kelpie Dreams.  Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## KJD1957

byjehunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to KBoards and recently put a book up on Kindle Scout. I found this forum and love it! Everyone here is so supportive. I've previously self-pubbed a young adults series. I can say (to the previous poster), that making the first book free in the series did help the sales of the later books, but I don't think offering a standalone for free, even for a few days, is very helpful, as yes, a lot of people download it and don't read it (I'm guilty of doing that myself). I always have way more books on my Kindle than I can hope to get around to reading in a reasonable time frame.
> 
> I look forward to chatting some more with you all in the future.


Hi there, 
Welcome to this excellent and supportive group. 
Couldn't agree more with you. As I've said before on this thread, I don't offer my books FREE as it devalues my work. 
I occasionally offer a book at 99p/99c, but for a limited time only.

Cheers, 
KJD


----------



## KJD1957

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> My Kindle Scout run for "Cold Ground Ginger" has 26 days left. I've promoted it via my email list, Facebook (business and personal pages), and my website, but I'm beginning to think that the only way to get it on the "Hot" list is to pay someone to promote it--which I don't think I want to do. From what I understand--and I'm sure someone will correct me--the most important factor in the Kindle Scout selection process is the quality and viability of the book--not the number of page view and nominations. However, I'm sure there is some minimum level of nominations required.
> 
> Advice from anyone?


Hi Robert and welcome. 
As someone on his final campaign day and with reasonable stats, I happen to agree that the quality of the m/s is probably the most important factor in the KS decision-making process. 
You could buy a million views and nominations and run the whole of your campaign in the Hot & Trending list, but it will do you no good without submitting a decent book. And even then, if the book doesn't match the requirements of the commissioning editor, it might still fail to get the nod. 
On the other hand, demonstrating an ability to promote your work can't hurt, can it? 
Best of luck with your campaign, mate. 
Cjeers, 
KJD


----------



## Mike Farlow

Hi all

It has been 30 days since I received my Not Selected email. In that time, I did some re-writing, esp. Chapters 1-3.  A KS winner, Liz O'Connor, made some suggestions that were very helpful.  Future Discovered went live today and, based on comments from this forum, I chose KDP Select. It hit the streets a few hours ago and I elected to go with $2.99. I know I have the option to go $.99 for five days but unsure if it’s wise. Comments?


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

KJD1957 said:


> Hi Robert and welcome.
> As someone on his final campaign day and with reasonable stats, I happen to agree that the quality of the m/s is probably the most important factor in the KS decision-making process.
> You could buy a million views and nominations and run the whole of your campaign in the Hot & Trending list, but it will do you no good without submitting a decent book. And even then, if the book doesn't match the requirements of the commissioning editor, it might still fail to get the nod.
> On the other hand, demonstrating an ability to promote your work can't hurt, can it?
> Best of luck with your campaign, mate.
> Cjeers,
> KJD


Kerry, I just nominated your book. Best wishes!


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm in the last few hours of my campaign and would just like to thank everyone in this group for making me welcome, offering sage advice, and nominating Ryan Kaine. I've been blown away by your support.
> 
> I'll be sticking around to support you after I'm done.
> 
> Cheers,
> KJD


Good luck. I think we'll all be shocked if Ryan Kaine doesn't get selected.


----------



## matthewlehr

byjehunter said:


> Robert Burton Robinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You might consider making that image a link to your Kindle Scout page. That's what I'm going to do." This is what I was trying to do, but Wordpress and I were not cooperating yesterday. I'm going to have to try again tonight to get the right link working!
> 
> I also second your question regarding needing paid promotion to make the HOT list. I'll have to scroll down and see if there's an answer yet.
Click to expand...

I've made the Hot list five times without using paid promotion. However, I've had several long gaps as well (including a week most recently), which probably could have been filled in with some paid promotion. That said, the veterans on these boards tend to agree that stats don't have a large impact on the selection process. Views and H&T help more with your own visibility whether your book does or doesn't get selected.


----------



## matthewlehr

Cfoster44 said:


> Need 3 more headtalker supporters to get my headtalker campaign afloat! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/
> 
> Also less than a week for my campaign, would appreciate any support! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F5F4DBW3DKRV
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck to those starting the wait!


I had two slots open up so I nominated:
Observations by Chuck Foster and an unnamed other book.


----------



## KJD1957

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Kerry, I just nominated your book. Best wishes!


Thanks millions Robert and thanks to all on this thread who've nominated Ryan Kaine. 
I am now in that limbo period of waiting for the decision and trying not to stare at my inbox for hours on end. 
With a 3% success rate, the odds are against my earning a contract, but life is a gamble and where would be be without taking that chance?

I'll post my final campaign stats later today. I wish all the best to those still on the campaign trail.

Cheers, 
Kerry.


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> Good luck. I think we'll all be shocked if Ryan Kaine doesn't get selected.


Thanks Matt, 
I won't be, but then again, I'm a miserable Irishman used to flailing against the world.


----------



## sheritybemy

matthewlehr said:


> I had two slots open up so I nominated:
> Observations by Chuck Foster and an unnamed other book.


You're so funny Mathew, that's why I've had you nominated for aeons, I see you're as hot on the board as your personality lol...


----------



## KJD1957

Hi guys, 
I promised you my final stats and here they are:

Hours H&T  = 703 out of 720 (97.6%)
Total Views = 4,633
Internal/External Views = 41/59%

I can't say I'm not completely delighted with the campaign  and class it as a huge success. However, I'm still waiting for the decision.

All that's left to say is thanks again for your wonderful support and kind words. Good luck. I'll be dropping in regularly to keep in touch.

Cheers, 
Kerry.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I promised you my final stats and here they are:
> 
> Hours H&T = 703 out of 720 (97.6%)
> Total Views = 4,633
> Internal/External Views = 41/59%
> 
> I can't say I'm not completely delighted with the campaign  and class it as a huge success. However, I'm still waiting for the decision.
> 
> All that's left to say is thanks again for your wonderful support and kind words. Good luck. I'll be dropping in regularly to keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry.


Wow, now those are some nice looking stats! Well done  I'm eagerly awaiting a nice email from Scout to say your book will be published. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Tuesday and I am getting ready to go to work shortly. It is a little warmer out today, but pretty wet as well.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
3 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
3 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
3 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
4 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
4 days left  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
5 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
5 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
5 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
6 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
9 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
9 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
9 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
10 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
11 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
13 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
16 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
16 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
18 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
23 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
23 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
24 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
24 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
24 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
25 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
26 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************
Amazon has my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS on for only 99 cents on the US market all this month of May. Just saying, is all.


----------



## Cfoster44

matthewlehr said:


> I had two slots open up so I nominated:
> Observations by Chuck Foster and an unnamed other book.


Haha thanks so much! I'm happy to have any recognition after a relatively low impact campaign. Will do the same for you!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Well, I've decide to give the KS program a try. I already see dozens of others that I've nominated over the past year. Some were selected and some weren't. But all were great reads! Hopefully this is a fun ride. I'm ready to rock n roll! Good luck to all of the campaigns!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Used my two new slots for the below. Good luck, authors!

2 days left Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
3 days left Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo


----------



## KJD1957

Jennifer Bull said:


> Wow, now those are some nice looking stats! Well done  I'm eagerly awaiting a nice email from Scout to say your book will be published. Good luck!


Thanks Jennifer, 
I'm a little more reserved about it. Hopeful without being expectant.


----------



## KJD1957

My current nominations are as follows:

Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
Observations by Chuck Foster
The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini

I'll nominate Sponsor by Matthew Lehr, and The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski, when my space free up.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I promised you my final stats and here they are:
> 
> Hours H&T = 703 out of 720 (97.6%)
> Total Views = 4,633
> Internal/External Views = 41/59%
> 
> I can't say I'm not completely delighted with the campaign  and class it as a huge success. However, I'm still waiting for the decision.
> 
> All that's left to say is thanks again for your wonderful support and kind words. Good luck. I'll be dropping in regularly to keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry.


Donovan = The Scout Master!
Well Done!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I promised you my final stats and here they are:
> 
> Hours H&T = 703 out of 720 (97.6%)
> Total Views = 4,633
> Internal/External Views = 41/59%
> 
> I can't say I'm not completely delighted with the campaign  and class it as a huge success. However, I'm still waiting for the decision.
> 
> All that's left to say is thanks again for your wonderful support and kind words. Good luck. I'll be dropping in regularly to keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry.


Wow! Impressive! Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I promised you my final stats and here they are:
> 
> Hours H&T = 703 out of 720 (97.6%)
> Total Views = 4,633
> Internal/External Views = 41/59%
> 
> I can't say I'm not completely delighted with the campaign  and class it as a huge success. However, I'm still waiting for the decision.
> 
> All that's left to say is thanks again for your wonderful support and kind words. Good luck. I'll be dropping in regularly to keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry.


Congrats and good luck with the decision! The funny thing is your campaign matches almost exactly with mine (from about a year ago) so here's hoping you get the same news I got!

Got the top three nominated in my list!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I promised you my final stats and here they are:
> 
> Hours H&T = 703 out of 720 (97.6%)
> Total Views = 4,633
> Internal/External Views = 41/59%
> 
> I can't say I'm not completely delighted with the campaign  and class it as a huge success. However, I'm still waiting for the decision.
> 
> All that's left to say is thanks again for your wonderful support and kind words. Good luck. I'll be dropping in regularly to keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry.


Wow! That's very much above the norm. Good job!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mike Farlow said:


> It hit the streets a few hours ago and I elected to go with $2.99. I know I have the option to go $.99 for five days but unsure if it's wise. Comments?


People have been successful with both approaches. Personally, I've found that having a low introductory price for a limited time is a good way to capitalize on the greater visibility new releases have. The idea is to have sustained sales for a long enough period to trigger a favorable algorithmic response. (The algorithms like steady sales much more than sudden jumps followed by equally sudden declines.) With enough momentum, you won't feel the 30-day cliff as much.

I just picked up my copy. My TBR list is long, but I'm looking forward to reading your book.


----------



## sheritybemy

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> Well, I've decide to give the KS program a try. I already see dozens of others that I've nominated over the past year. Some were selected and some weren't. But all were great reads! Hopefully this is a fun ride. I'm ready to rock n roll! Good luck to all of the campaigns!


Welcome, it helps to read through the posts on kboards, lots of great info and advice.


----------



## Rwf999

Hey, Gang,
Tropic Heat is still in the Selected/Not Selected limbo phase since Thursday, April 27 -- but, whatever the outcome, here are my final stats, if (after my fate is learned), it helps any of you in your marketing/promotion choices:

2,600 page views, 258 hours in H&T, 20% internal vs 80% external, most of these views & hours accomplished through campaigns with BooksButterfly, Author Shout, Headtalker and Facebook. Learned about all of them from Lincoln Cole's really informative book.

Just nominated in my open slots: Frozen Perfection & Far. Right. Just.  Already had Sponsor on there.

Also, like most of you, nominated & expect Kerry Donovan's book to be selected, otherwise we should all just: RUN AWAY!
Best to all,
Bob Fisher 
(Parker T. Mattson -- a combo of Trey Parker & Matt Stone, those two brilliant psycho weirdo's)


----------



## amdonehere

I have a question for all ye who have been around for a while, or anyone else with the answer:

Have you ever personally seen or received an email or newsletter from Amazon promoting books submitted to KS for nomination? Not the ones that are selected, but books currently in the campaign?

I recall Bill said they do promote KS H&T books, but I have never seen any one mention where. I also wish we'd know if they promote books outside of H&T too? Or in fact, any evidence of KS promotions of any books currently in their 30-day campaign period.


----------



## lincolnjcole

AlexaKang said:


> I have a question for all ye who have been around for a while, or anyone else with the answer:
> 
> Have you ever personally seen or received an email or newsletter from Amazon promoting books submitted to KS for nomination? Not the ones that are selected, but books currently in the campaign?
> 
> I recall Bill said they do promote KS H&T books, but I have never seen any one mention where. I also wish we'd know if they promote books outside of H&T too? Or in fact, any evidence of KS promotions of any books currently in their 30-day campaign period.


No. Amazon promotes books that are picked, and they promote the Kindle Scout program a fair amount to bring in readers to nominate, but they do not and will not promote KS books in a campaign off amazon sites. The promotion of KS H&T books is basically the list itself for people who browse the website, but it would be wasted promotion for amazon and unfair to pick books and help them like that off-site (the entire point is to create a level playing field and then judge).

--

In other completely unrelated news, Amazon just rolled out this morning the ability for selected authors to view their sales in real time for Kindle scout books (this has been a huge problem because we don't see sales numbers or results until a month after the result-month ends) which resolves one of the biggest complaints Kindle Press authors have. The picked-author facebook group is going nutty right now with joy about this change lol. We can't even look at the system yet but the authors are losing their minds they are so excited.


----------



## matthewlehr

sheritybemy said:


> You're so funny Mathew, that's why I've had you nominated for aeons, I see you're as hot on the board as your personality lol...


Thank you so much! Do you happen to know a couple thousand other people who enjoy bad humor?


----------



## KJD1957

Rwf999 said:


> Also, like most of you, nominated & expect Kerry Donovan's book to be selected, otherwise we should all just: RUN AWAY!
> Best to all,
> Bob Fisher
> (Parker T. Mattson -- a combo of Trey Parker & Matt Stone, those two brilliant psycho weirdo's)


Wow, that's a very nice thing to say, Bob. 
Thanks very much.


----------



## amdonehere

lincolnjcole said:


> No. Amazon promotes books that are picked, and they promote the Kindle Scout program a fair amount to bring in readers to nominate, but they do not and will not promote KS books in a campaign off amazon sites. The promotion of KS H&T books is basically the list itself for people who browse the website, but it would be wasted promotion for amazon and unfair to pick books and help them like that off-site (the entire point is to create a level playing field and then judge).


Hi Lincoln, thanks for the answer and I think I didn't quite phrased my question correctly. What I meant was not that Amazon promotes individual book or books in the campaign, but whether they promote the KS program itself (and as a result the books currently in the campaign) OUTSIDE of the KS website. I get Amazon newsletters of recommended reads based on either my purchase history or browsing history, or whatever they think relevant. I wonder if Amazon promote the KS program somehow either via newsletter touting the KS program (and thereby showing examples of books listed for nomination -- not necessarily just the ones in H&T), or some other way.


----------



## matthewlehr

Cfoster44 said:


> Haha thanks so much! I'm happy to have any recognition after a relatively low impact campaign. Will do the same for you!


Thank you! Our last day is coming fast now.


----------



## Jada Ryker

My book was selected almost a year ago. I've been happy as a KP author, but I probably have the lowest expectations. I don't want to quit my job, I didn't write a book to finance my retirement someday, and I don't want fame or wealth (I've heard some self-pubbed authors wish for all of those things). My KP book does much better than my self-pubbed books, which ranged in sales ranking from 500K to >1M. Yeah, that's M = Million, so I've been deliriously happy with KP.

I haven't set the world on fire with my winning book, but I paid back my advance about two months from the September publication, I had a December 99 cents promo, the KS anniversary sale promo that we all had the last part of March, and my book was included in the 150 books for $1.50 promo that just ended April 30.

I'm starting a new campaign that goes live tomorrow. The book is mystery/romance, but no crime-solving cat like last year's winner or a creature like my paranormal romance/mystery series--which kinda bit me in the butt when a reviewer wrote "The cat doesn't talk!"

I had to write the KS support staff because KP changed my cover and the old cover shows up in the backlist section in the campaign preview. I'm praying they don't change the wrong cover. Anyway, I felt cheeky and asked the tech to nominate my campaign 

I don't expect to win another contract. While I'm very happy with the winning book's performance, it can't compete with other winners who have said they paid back their advance the first week and are earning tons of money. My plan is to use the publicity as a springboard to a successful launch, as so many of you have done. Bill Hiatt, you're my hero 

Steve, if you don't mind putting me on the list, that would be great! It starts May 3. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/141PP1ZMLFOXK


----------



## amdonehere

Jada Ryker said:


> My book was selected almost a year ago. I've been happy as a KP author, but I probably have the lowest expectations. I don't want to quit my job, I didn't write a book to finance my retirement someday, and I don't want fame or wealth (I've heard some self-pubbed authors wish for all of those things). My KP book does much better than my self-pubbed books, which ranged in sales ranking from 500K to >1M. Yeah, that's M = Million, so I've been deliriously happy with KP.
> 
> I haven't set the world on fire with my winning book, but I paid back my advance about two months from the September publication, I had a December 99 cents promo, the KS anniversary sale promo that we all had the last part of March, and my book was included in the 150 books for $1.50 promo that just ended April 30.
> 
> I'm starting a new campaign that goes live tomorrow. The book is mystery/romance, but no crime-solving cat like last year's winner or a creature like my paranormal romance/mystery series--which kinda bit me in the butt when a reviewer wrote "The cat doesn't talk!"
> 
> I had to write the KS support staff because KP changed my cover and the old cover shows up in the backlist section in the campaign preview. I'm praying they don't change the wrong cover. Anyway, I felt cheeky and asked the tech to nominate my campaign
> 
> I don't expect to win another contract. While I'm very happy with the winning book's performance, it can't compete with other winners who have said they paid back their advance the first week and are earning tons of money. My plan is to use the publicity as a springboard to a successful launch, as so many of you have done. Bill Hiatt, you're my hero
> 
> Steve, if you don't mind putting me on the list, that would be great! It starts May 3. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/141PP1ZMLFOXK


Jada, your link doesn't work.


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> My current nominations are as follows:
> 
> Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> Observations by Chuck Foster
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 
> I'll nominate Sponsor by Matthew Lehr, and The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski, when my space free up.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Thank you! I can now mention on my website that Sponsor has a major European presence, especially among Irishmen who live in France. Once I build a website, anyway.

Great numbers, by the way.


----------



## Starkenberg

Jada Ryker said:


> My book was selected almost a year ago. I've been happy as a KP author, but I probably have the lowest expectations. I don't want to quit my job, I didn't write a book to finance my retirement someday, and I don't want fame or wealth (I've heard some self-pubbed authors wish for all of those things). My KP book does much better than my self-pubbed books, which ranged in sales ranking from 500K to >1M. Yeah, that's M = Million, so I've been deliriously happy with KP.
> ....
> I don't expect to win another contract. While I'm very happy with the winning book's performance, it can't compete with other winners who have said they paid back their advance the first week and are earning tons of money. My plan is to use the publicity as a springboard to a successful launch, as so many of you have done. Bill Hiatt, you're my hero


Thank you for posting this! As a newbie to publishing, I had my doubts as to what Kindle Press actually offered. But I am happy to hear that you see a difference between your self-pubbed titles and the KP titles.

Has anyone ever seen any patterns in the titles that earn tons of money and pay their advance back the first week? Maybe in terms of genre? I wrote a space opera sci-fi and noticed that there aren't nearly as many of those on KS as what I would have expected.


----------



## sheritybemy

Jada Ryker said:


> My book was selected almost a year ago. I've been happy as a KP author, but I probably have the lowest expectations. I don't want to quit my job, I didn't write a book to finance my retirement someday, and I don't want fame or wealth (I've heard some self-pubbed authors wish for all of those things). My KP book does much better than my self-pubbed books, which ranged in sales ranking from 500K to >1M. Yeah, that's M = Million, so I've been deliriously happy with KP.
> 
> I haven't set the world on fire with my winning book, but I paid back my advance about two months from the September publication, I had a December 99 cents promo, the KS anniversary sale promo that we all had the last part of March, and my book was included in the 150 books for $1.50 promo that just ended April 30.
> 
> I'm starting a new campaign that goes live tomorrow. The book is mystery/romance, but no crime-solving cat like last year's winner or a creature like my paranormal romance/mystery series--which kinda bit me in the butt when a reviewer wrote "The cat doesn't talk!"
> 
> I had to write the KS support staff because KP changed my cover and the old cover shows up in the backlist section in the campaign preview. I'm praying they don't change the wrong cover. Anyway, I felt cheeky and asked the tech to nominate my campaign
> 
> I don't expect to win another contract. While I'm very happy with the winning book's performance, it can't compete with other winners who have said they paid back their advance the first week and are earning tons of money. My plan is to use the publicity as a springboard to a successful launch, as so many of you have done. Bill Hiatt, you're my hero
> 
> Steve, if you don't mind putting me on the list, that would be great! It starts May 3. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/141PP1ZMLFOXK


I noticed you wrote it's been a year since you last submitted and won, do you need to wait a year before submitting again to kindle scout if your book is selected?

Bemy Wells


----------



## sheritybemy

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you so much! Do you happen to know a couple thousand other people who enjoy bad humor?




Bemy Wells


----------



## byjehunter

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> I promised you my final stats and here they are:
> 
> Hours H&T = 703 out of 720 (97.6%)
> Total Views = 4,633
> Internal/External Views = 41/59%
> 
> I can't say I'm not completely delighted with the campaign  and class it as a huge success. However, I'm still waiting for the decision.
> 
> All that's left to say is thanks again for your wonderful support and kind words. Good luck. I'll be dropping in regularly to keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry.


Wow, that's great! I can only hope to have stats like that at the end of my campaign! I hope they choose you!

J


----------



## matthewlehr

Jada Ryker said:


> My book was selected almost a year ago. I've been happy as a KP author, but I probably have the lowest expectations. I don't want to quit my job, I didn't write a book to finance my retirement someday, and I don't want fame or wealth (I've heard some self-pubbed authors wish for all of those things). My KP book does much better than my self-pubbed books, which ranged in sales ranking from 500K to >1M. Yeah, that's M = Million, so I've been deliriously happy with KP.
> 
> I haven't set the world on fire with my winning book, but I paid back my advance about two months from the September publication, I had a December 99 cents promo, the KS anniversary sale promo that we all had the last part of March, and my book was included in the 150 books for $1.50 promo that just ended April 30.
> 
> I'm starting a new campaign that goes live tomorrow. The book is mystery/romance, but no crime-solving cat like last year's winner or a creature like my paranormal romance/mystery series--which kinda bit me in the butt when a reviewer wrote "The cat doesn't talk!"
> 
> I had to write the KS support staff because KP changed my cover and the old cover shows up in the backlist section in the campaign preview. I'm praying they don't change the wrong cover. Anyway, I felt cheeky and asked the tech to nominate my campaign
> 
> I don't expect to win another contract. While I'm very happy with the winning book's performance, it can't compete with other winners who have said they paid back their advance the first week and are earning tons of money. My plan is to use the publicity as a springboard to a successful launch, as so many of you have done. Bill Hiatt, you're my hero
> 
> Steve, if you don't mind putting me on the list, that would be great! It starts May 3. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/141PP1ZMLFOXK


Welcome. I'll save your campaign once it goes live. Great to hear about your experience as a former winner. It sounds like we all have mild fame and fortune to look forward to if we get selected! It must be nice going into a second campaign knowing what to expect.


----------



## Jill James

I nominated Sponsor by Matthew Lehr, and The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski with my open slots and already had Frozen. Good luck, all!!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Hi, guys.

Just got the letter from Amazon saying *The Great Tricycle Race* by Sally Hart was not selected for publication.

A pity, I found the cover and the premise very charming and cozy. And yet I'm just 30 years old!

Meanwhile, I wait for my own letter, it's been 2 and a half days since my campaign for Angel of Death ended.

Filling my free slots with new nominations for you guy's books right now.

Good luck!


----------



## jtbauer

Hi folks. Just joined KBoards, too late to help with my KS campaign, but I figured I'd post anyway (at a minimum to satisfy the annoying "one post before avatar" rule).

My campaign ended last Friday - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2HFFIRPTKZ3MG - and now I'm waiting for the selection thumb to point up or down. I only had 98 out of 720 hours in H&T and got 1.7K campaign page views from 18%/82% internal/external traffic. Not impressive, but better than nothing.

- Jeff


----------



## Jada Ryker

AlexaKang said:


> Jada, your link doesn't work.


The campaign doesn't start until tomorrow


----------



## ID Johnson

I am a few days out from my campaign being over and I have a CreateSpace question. While my campaign has gone fairly well, I don't anticipate being selected, which means I'll likely be self-publishing in a couple of weeks. How far can I go in preparing my print copy? Can I submit and get a proof and just let it sit until I know for sure that I'll be self-publishing? Or is it better to wait on the KS rejection?

Steve, would you mind adding me to the list, if it's not too late into my campaign? Beneath the Inconstant Moon by ID Johnson https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/OT9F85ZHLEKL
4 days left... 4 very long days....

Nominated the next books on the list earlier today!


----------



## ID Johnson

jtbauer said:


> Hi folks. Just joined KBoards, too late to help with my KS campaign, but I figured I'd post anyway (at a minimum to satisfy the annoying "one post before avatar" rule).
> 
> My campaign ended last Friday - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2HFFIRPTKZ3MG - and now I'm waiting for the selection thumb to point up or down. I only had 98 out of 720 hours in H&T and got 1.7K campaign page views from 18%/82% internal/external traffice. Not impressive, but better than nothing.
> 
> - Jeff


Hi Jeff! 
I remember seeing your book. Best of luck and thanks for sharing your stats! We have discovered they don't necessarily mean much when it comes to selection.


----------



## matthewlehr

Jill James said:


> I nominated Sponsor by Matthew Lehr, and The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski with my open slots and already had Frozen. Good luck, all!!


Thank you so much... for nominating The Neglected Ones! I'm rooting for that one too! Heh, heh. And for Sponsor.


----------



## matthewlehr

Rwf999 said:


> Hey, Gang,
> Tropic Heat is still in the Selected/Not Selected limbo phase since Thursday, April 27 -- but, whatever the outcome, here are my final stats, if (after my fate is learned), it helps any of you in your marketing/promotion choices:
> 
> 2,600 page views, 258 hours in H&T, 20% internal vs 80% external, most of these views & hours accomplished through campaigns with BooksButterfly, Author Shout, Headtalker and Facebook. Learned about all of them from Lincoln Cole's really informative book.
> 
> Just nominated in my open slots: Frozen Perfection & Far. Right. Just. Already had Sponsor on there.
> 
> Also, like most of you, nominated & expect Kerry Donovan's book to be selected, otherwise we should all just: RUN AWAY!
> Best to all,
> Bob Fisher
> (Parker T. Mattson -- a combo of Trey Parker & Matt Stone, those two brilliant psycho weirdo's)


Thank you! Do you have any advice for surviving the limbo phase without going insane? I'll be there soon.


----------



## jtbauer

ID Johnson said:


> I am a few days out from my campaign being over and I have a CreateSpace question. While my campaign has gone fairly well, I don't anticipate being selected, which means I'll likely be self-publishing in a couple of weeks. How far can I go in preparing my print copy? Can I submit and get a proof and just let it sit until I know for sure that I'll be self-publishing? Or is it better to wait on the KS rejection?
> 
> Steve, would you mind adding me to the list, if it's not too late into my campaign? Beneath the Inconstant Moon by ID Johnson https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/OT9F85ZHLEKL
> 4 days left... 4 very long days....
> 
> Nominated the next books on the list earlier today!


Selling printed books is independent of whether or not you're selected for KS. Of course you can't publish via CS before giving KS a shot, but once you find out either way, there's no reason why you can't go ahead, wrestle with the CS Word templates and get that puppy available via POD on CS. In fact I've done this with my last KS campaign. I have the CS copy all ready to go with no channels selected.

So go ahead and start the CS process, I say. Get your interior vetted through CS and your cover. Have it at the ready.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Rejected. Very painful. For what it’s worth in helping people navigate how KS works, my numbers were bad (144 H&T, 1K views), but my book is everything it appears to be at first glance. 

Thanks for all the support and wisdom on this board. Corsair: The King’s X Protocol will be available soon. Hard at work on the next book.

Nominated Frozen Perfection. Good luck, everybody.  And thanks again!


----------



## Paul Kohler

I've also been rejected. D'oh! But, I'm going to remain upbeat about it! I've got a plan to publish and I'm going to do it up right!  

Thanks for all the support through the process. Good luck to those still waiting to hear.


----------



## amdonehere

Paul Kohler said:


> I've also been rejected. D'oh! But, I'm going to remain upbeat about it! I've got a plan to publish and I'm going to do it up right!
> 
> Thanks for all the support through the process. Good luck to those still waiting to hear.


Paul, you were rejected??! I'm sorry to hear. Youe opening scene was fantastic. Great hook! Excellent writing too. And awesome cover.

Good luck going from here.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Ugh, sorry Stephen and Paul. I thought you both had fab books and stood a really good chance at getting accepted. Good luck with publishing!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Ugh, sorry Stephen and Paul. I thought you both had fab books and stood a really good chance at getting accepted. Good luck with publishing!


Jennifer, FYI: your website link in your Kboard signature is broken. 
It's http://http//Www.jennifer-bull.co.uk
But it should be http://www.jennifer-bull.co.uk/

Nice website, by the way.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Jennifer, FYI: your website link in your Kboard signature is broken.
> It's http://http//Www.jennifer-bull.co.uk
> But it should be http://www.jennifer-bull.co.uk/
> 
> Nice website, by the way.


Thanks so much, Robert! Very strange as the code was showing correctly on my profile signature page. I had to delete and manually re-type it to get it to work in the end. Thank you


----------



## Rwf999

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you! Do you have any advice for surviving the limbo phase without going insane? I'll be there soon.


Hey, Matt, I'm just sitting it out, staying busy with my next book, a sequel to my thriller, Killing Liberty...otherwise, I'd be crazy, I think.


----------



## Michael Sussman

As Tom Petty put it, the waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you! I can now mention on my website that Sponsor has a major European presence, especially among Irishmen who live in France. Once I build a website, anyway.
> 
> Great numbers, by the way.


The international aspect is either a boon or a hindrance--you decide.


----------



## KJD1957

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Rejected. Very painful. For what it's worth in helping people navigate how KS works, my numbers were bad (144 H&T, 1K views), but my book is everything it appears to be at first glance.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and wisdom on this board. Corsair: The King's X Protocol will be available soon. Hard at work on the next book.


Commiserations, Stephen. 
Best of luck with the publication and the WIP.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paul Kohler said:


> I've also been rejected. D'oh! But, I'm going to remain upbeat about it! I've got a plan to publish and I'm going to do it up right!
> 
> Thanks for all the support through the process. Good luck to those still waiting to hear.


Good luck with launching it!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Rejected. Very painful. For what it's worth in helping people navigate how KS works, my numbers were bad (144 H&T, 1K views), but my book is everything it appears to be at first glance.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and wisdom on this board. Corsair: The King's X Protocol will be available soon. Hard at work on the next book.
> 
> Nominated Frozen Perfection. Good luck, everybody. And thanks again!


Press on Stephen. Your launch will go well. Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Paul Kohler said:


> I've also been rejected. D'oh! But, I'm going to remain upbeat about it! I've got a plan to publish and I'm going to do it up right!
> 
> Thanks for all the support through the process. Good luck to those still waiting to hear.


Sorry to hear Paul but dust off and move ahead with a great launch! Dan


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Thanks for the kind words, everybody. Looking forward to launching soon and excited about the next book.


----------



## JMG

Hey hey folks. First time poster, though I have absolutely no clue why I haven't joined up before. I have a campaign going at Kindle Scout for my new book Supermind and while I don't anticipate it will get picked -- I'm a pretty far out there hard science fiction novelist -- I thought I'd come hang out. If you want to have a look, it's here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PY6BRBGXNYGL

Question, has anyone heard of Amazon picking a book that did not make the hot and trending list? Do the powers that be only consider the top books?


----------



## ID Johnson

jtbauer said:


> Selling printed books is independent of whether or not you're selected for KS. Of course you can't publish via CS before giving KS a shot, but once you find out either way, there's no reason why you can't go ahead, wrestle with the CS Word templates and get that puppy available via POD on CS. In fact I've done this with my last KS campaign. I have the CS copy all ready to go with no channels selected.
> 
> So go ahead and start the CS process, I say. Get your interior vetted through CS and your cover. Have it at the ready.


That's what I was thinking, but I just wanted to make sure I didn't accidentally do anything to make KS mad. Thanks, Jeff!
So sorry to hear about the recent rejections. Still looking forward to reading them once you publish.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everybody. Looking forward to launching soon and excited about the next book.


Excited about the next book after the rejection from Scout? Then you are not that downcast! This is good, good luck with your release!

My campaign ended 29th, and still no answer.
One thing is for sure, getting a late rejection is worse than an earlier one.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Don't let rejection get you down. You're bound to be bummed out, that's only natural, but don't let it stick.

My first Kindle Scout campaign went up like cotton candy on a bonfire. It wasn't until I tried the second time around that it got through.


----------



## Jill James

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Thanks for all the support and wisdom on this board. Corsair: The King's X Protocol will be available soon. Hard at work on the next book.


Sorry, I was sure that one would get picked. Great to hear it will be available soon.


----------



## Jill James

Paul, what a bummer. Hope to see it available soon!!


----------



## matthewlehr

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Rejected. Very painful. For what it's worth in helping people navigate how KS works, my numbers were bad (144 H&T, 1K views), but my book is everything it appears to be at first glance.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and wisdom on this board. Corsair: The King's X Protocol will be available soon. Hard at work on the next book.
> 
> Nominated Frozen Perfection. Good luck, everybody. And thanks again!


I'm sorry that you weren't selected. This whole campaign can feel a little like standing in the middle of a highway and hoping for the best. I'm glad to hear that you are hard at work on the next one.


----------



## matthewlehr

Paul Kohler said:


> I've also been rejected. D'oh! But, I'm going to remain upbeat about it! I've got a plan to publish and I'm going to do it up right!
> 
> Thanks for all the support through the process. Good luck to those still waiting to hear.


Sorry to hear that. You have a great attitude and from your note it's clear that you had a contingency plan for publication from the beginning. I wish you great success on your launch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and halfway through the week.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
2 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
2 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
2 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
3 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
3 days left  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
4 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
4 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
4 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
5 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
8 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
8 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
8 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
9 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
10 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
12 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
15 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
15 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
17 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
22 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
22 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
23 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
23 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
23 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
24 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
25 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

I could use some support for my latest HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/

(nag, nag, nag...)


----------



## ID Johnson

Thanks so much for adding me to the list, Steve, and for maintaining it.  I supported your HeadTalker on the other thread.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## David Thompson

This is how much KS knows!

I ran my campaign last month. Kindle Scout hardly looked at it. 192 views and zero hours in H&T.

Hah! I published it a few days ago....the results just go to show that KS doesn't have a clue!

I have now sold THREE copies! One in Australia, one in Thailand and one in the US!! 
This book is an INTERNATIONAL *best*SELLER!!!!!!

So! How do you feel now, KS? 

(Tongue-in-cheek) 



DT


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

ID Johnson said:


> Thanks so much for adding me to the list, Steve, and for maintaining it. I supported your HeadTalker on the other thread.
> Hope everyone has a great day!


AGREE
Thanks Steve!


----------



## amdonehere

Congrats Irina Shapiro.

Lookng forward to reading and finding out who the lovers were.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Jennifer Bull said:


> Ugh, sorry Stephen and Paul. I thought you both had fab books and stood a really good chance at getting accepted. Good luck with publishing!


In the words of the great Frank Abernathy, "I concur."

This is just a case of wrong genre, wrong time. Stephen's and Paul's books are professionally written with exciting premises. KS chose a different genre this time around. The Lovers also looks like a great read, but a much different type of book. Several people on this message board have said that genre plays a big part in what's chosen and what isn't. They're right.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> In the words of the great Frank Abernathy, "I concur."
> 
> This is just a case of wrong genre, wrong time. Stephen's and Paul's books are professionally written with exciting premises. KS chose a different genre this time around. The Lovers also looks like a great read, but a much different type of book. Several people on this message board have said that genre plays a big part in what's chosen and what isn't. They're right.


Yeah, it definitely matters.

Got the top three nominations! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ID Johnson

JMG said:


> Hey hey folks. First time poster, though I have absolutely no clue why I haven't joined up before. I have a campaign going at Kindle Scout for my new book Supermind and while I don't anticipate it will get picked -- I'm a pretty far out there hard science fiction novelist -- I thought I'd come hang out. If you want to have a look, it's here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PY6BRBGXNYGL
> 
> Question, has anyone heard of Amazon picking a book that did not make the hot and trending list? Do the powers that be only consider the top books?


Hello! I am relatively new, too, so I won't make an attempt to try and answer your question about Hot and Trending, but you can find out a lot of information from Lincoln Cole's website, which I believe you can find here: https://www.lincolncole.net/ks-guide/ He has compiled a lot of useful statistics about the Hot and Trending list and various other components of KS. 
I saved your book and will nominate when it gets closer to the end of the campaign. I really like your cover. Best of Luck!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just nominated: _Frozen Perfections_, _Fair. Right. Just._, and _Observations_. Good luck to all three!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Last night I had a dream about receiving the rejection letter from Amazon Scout. In the dream, I got downcast. Then I woke up and said to myself: "What the... it was just a dream!" Note: The rejection letter came inside a box through mail.  

Seriously. I'm not kidding.

It seems like I finally entered the expectation and anxiety mood, late, but finally, after 3 days from the end of my campaign.

This waiting is odd. I wish they could send all the rejections instantly after the end of the campaign. Waiting for several days is kind of a torture method.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah, it definitely matters.
> 
> Got the top three nominations! Good luck everyone!


I'm probably not going to change genres because of that, but do you have a feeling for which types of books do better?


----------



## Cfoster44

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just nominated: _Frozen Perfections_, _Fair. Right. Just._, and _Observations_. Good luck to all three!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm probably not going to change genres because of that, but do you have a feeling for which types of books do better?


Just looking at the recent selections, seems to me PN, fantasy, sci-fi, with occasional Romance and lit fic thrown in. Looks like they're dipping into historical fiction too, but for Romance, lit fic and historical, seems to help to have some kind of PN/fantasty element. I'm including horror as PN here. There are exceptions and outliers of course, like our own Tom Swyer's Kildeer Connection. 

Based on what they've selected, I'm not at all optimistic that mine will be selected. But then, oh well. It's been a very interesting experience and when my campaign is over, I'll try to share some useful tips and info.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm probably not going to change genres because of that, but do you have a feeling for which types of books do better?


I'm worried about the same thing. I think that romance is always in because it sells so well. Probably the same with YA. Sci-fi has a huge following, but certain types seem to be at that stage that vampires were not long ago - a huge glut of books and the topic perhaps becoming passe.

I was going to try a dystopian book since I'm reading Handmaid's Tale and well, it seems that we're heading that way on a fast train these days (yes, I now have two bug-out bags at the ready, something I never thought I'd buy into). But there seems to be a ton of them now, and it seems that KS has passed on some very good ones.


----------



## KJD1957

Alyson Larrabee said:


> In the words of the great Frank Abernathy, "I concur."


Or as William of Normandy said in 1066, "I conquer!" 

Sorry, this waiting is driving my loopy (or should that read 'loopier'.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Thanks for the warm welcome to KBoards! I have a few questions that maybe one or more KBoard members can answer or direct me to where they have already been answered. 1. Is there a way to bookmark or otherwise easily find Steve Vernon's daily update? (This is a huge thread!) 2. When I read the Kindle Scout contract and the FAQs I don't remember seeing anything about how an author is paid for downloads of his/her books on Kindle Unlimited. How would this work? 3. I had one other question. Does anybody remember what it was?   Thanks!


----------



## amdonehere

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I'm worried about the same thing. I think that romance is always in because it sells so well. Probably the same with YA. Sci-fi has a huge following, but certain types seem to be at that stage that vampires were not long ago - a huge glut of books and the topic perhaps becoming passe.
> 
> I was going to try a dystopian book since I'm reading Handmaid's Tale and well, it seems that we're heading that way on a fast train these days (yes, I now have two bug-out bags at the ready, something I never thought I'd buy into). But there seems to be a ton of them now, and it seems that KS has passed on some very good ones.


I don't think so about Romance, Billy. When I look at their past selections, I'm actually surprised at the low number of Romance stories. MHO is that Amazon might have decided that they've got pure Romance covered with their Montlake imprint. If you look at the "Romance" they selected, many actually have some kind of PN/otherworldly element involved, which as I understand, would be out of the Montlake types of books.

I actually don't see a lot of YAs in their past selections either. And this conforms with what we often say in here, YA as ebooks are a bit of a hard sell.

My own observation is that Amazon has Montlake and Lake Union covering Romance and Women's fiction. They have an imprint that covers action/thrillers, I forgot what it was at the moment. KS is left to cover the remainder. The genres that sell and for which Amazon doesn't yet have a specific imprint dedicated are PN/Scify/fantasty/fairy tales.

They do make exceptions, but those are rare.

I do want to add, KS doesn't really get a lot of Romance submissions. Most of what are listed under Romance really are something else.


----------



## Thevoiceofreason

Two days into my hair pulling. Thank you for those who voted for Arsenal. I wish everyone good luck!


----------



## joquenalomelino

Jeffery H said:


> Two days into my hair pulling. Thank you for those who voted for Arsenal. I wish everyone good luck!


I'm at the opposite end over here! I only have two days left... and surprisingly still plenty of hair to shampoo this morning haha! Lots of warm wishes on your campaign! I've had the most traction with facebook groups so far as the "hot" factor goes 

If anyone has any nomination slots left I'd really appreciate your votes for "Something Shifter This Way Comes" written under my pen name, Josie Walker. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25YAI4A4X4GCJ


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Alyson Larrabee said:


> In the words of the great Frank Abernathy, "I concur."
> 
> This is just a case of wrong genre, wrong time. Stephen's and Paul's books are professionally written with exciting premises. KS chose a different genre this time around. The Lovers also looks like a great read, but a much different type of book. Several people on this message board have said that genre plays a big part in what's chosen and what isn't. They're right.


Congratulations to The Lovers! Finally a free book for us to read!

And thanks everybody for the kind words. Everything in its time, right? I must say though, that I've learned a lot during this process about promotion and incredible value of places like this board. The end of wondering is a relief, but not being selected has also been energizing. My brain is spinning through new ideas to promote, and I'm really excited about the next thing - a new book in the King's X cycle to follow up Corsair. Future looks bright!


----------



## Rfoster

joquenalomelino said:


> I'm at the opposite end over here! I only have two days left... and surprisingly still plenty of hair to shampoo this morning haha! Lots of warm wishes on your campaign! I've had the most traction with facebook groups so far as the "hot" factor goes
> 
> If anyone has any nomination slots left I'd really appreciate your votes for "Something Shifter This Way Comes" written under my pen name, Josie Walker. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25YAI4A4X4GCJ


Done


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello 
Nominated the top three!
Good Luck to all!
Dan


----------



## Patricia KC

I'm happy enough with the way things are going with my first Kindle Scout Selection that I just hit submit on a second book, in a completely different genre under a pen name. I'll post the details here when it goes live--assuming it's approved.

Current Mood:

A. I just know I forgot or missed something.
B. I may vomit.
C. What was I thinking?
D. All of the above.


----------



## joquenalomelino

Rfoster said:


> Done


Thanks so much for your help! I really appreciate you taking the time out of your busy schedule


----------



## joquenalomelino

Patricia KC said:


> I'm happy enough with the way things are going with my first Kindle Scout Selection that I just hit submit on a second book, in a completely different genre under a pen name. I'll post the details here when it goes live--assuming it's approved.
> 
> Current Mood:
> 
> A. I just know I forgot or missed something.
> B. I may vomit.
> C. What was I thinking?
> D. All of the above.


I think I'd have to go for D for my mood right now, B making the fact that I'm trying to eat lunch while I eat rather tricky haha!


----------



## ID Johnson

joquenalomelino said:


> I'm at the opposite end over here! I only have two days left... and surprisingly still plenty of hair to shampoo this morning haha! Lots of warm wishes on your campaign! I've had the most traction with facebook groups so far as the "hot" factor goes
> 
> If anyone has any nomination slots left I'd really appreciate your votes for "Something Shifter This Way Comes" written under my pen name, Josie Walker. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25YAI4A4X4GCJ


I read your excerpt yesterday and really liked it, so you're in my nominations. You've been on H&T a long time. Congrats! Hope it transfers into a book deal for you because I'm gonna read the rest of your book one way or another, so it may as well be free, ha ha!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and halfway through the week.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
2 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
2 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
2 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
3 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
3 days left  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
4 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
4 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
4 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
5 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
8 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
8 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
8 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
9 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
10 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
12 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
15 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
15 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
17 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
22 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
22 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
23 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
23 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
23 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
24 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
25 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
26 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
29 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
29 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

I could use some support for my latest HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/

(nag, nag, nag...)


----------



## Paul Kohler

Well, I did it! Initially, I was going to wait until after my upcoming two-week vacation (going to Tahiti on Monday!) but I decided to get it up on preorder now. My recently rejected novel is up! It'll go live on May 30th, but I wanted to at least capture the attention of all those rejection letters going out. Plus, it'll be on special price until it goes live. Hoping to garner some early reviews as well.



Now, I need to go pack my suitcase! Should I pack pants, or are shorts OK to wear 24/7 on a cruise?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday and halfway through the week.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
> 2 days left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> 2 days left  Observations by Chuck Foster
> 2 days left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 3 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> 3 days left  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
> 4 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 4 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 4 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 5 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
> 8 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 8 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 8 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 9 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 10 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
> 12 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 15 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 15 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 17 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 22 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 22 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 23 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 23 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> 23 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
> 24 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
> 25 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
> 29 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 29 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> I could use some support for my latest HeadTalker!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/
> 
> (nag, nag, nag...)


Hi Steve,
Supported you Headtalker!
Thanks for all you do here!
Dan Petrosini


----------



## byjehunter

joquenalomelino said:


> If anyone has any nomination slots left I'd really appreciate your votes for "Something Shifter This Way Comes" written under my pen name, Josie Walker. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25YAI4A4X4GCJ


I nominated your book the other day. I really enjoyed the excerpt, good luck to you!


----------



## Guest

Jennifer Bull said:


> Yeah, it's one of the things that pushes me towards self-publishing. If I've got to do the marketing either way, I might as well keep all my royalties!


Yes!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Paul Kohler said:


> Well, I did it! Initially, I was going to wait until after my upcoming two-week vacation (going to Tahiti on Monday!) but I decided to get it up on preorder now. My recently rejected novel is up! It'll go live on May 30th, but I wanted to at least capture the attention of all those rejection letters going out. Plus, it'll be on special price until it goes live. Hoping to garner some early reviews as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I need to go pack my suitcase! Should I pack pants, or are shorts OK to wear 24/7 on a cruise?




Congratulations, Paul!

I have a question about pre-orders. Is there any way to post reviews early the way KP does?


----------



## Paul Kohler

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Congratulations, Paul!
> 
> I have a question about pre-orders. Is there any way to post reviews early the way KP does?


The way I've done it in the past was publish a print book (CreateSpace) early, and let the reviews post there. That'll still be my plan, hoping to have the print version up by May 23rd or so.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

One more day!

I am sooo ready for this to be done!

But scared out of my mind in the same respect.....


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Rae B. Lake said:


> One more day!
> 
> I am sooo ready for this to be done!
> 
> But scared out of my mind in the same respect.....


I hear you its minus 4 days for me. Today FINALLY stopped obsessing over my entrant in Kindle Scout and actually wrote 1216 words today! 
The Best to All,
Dan


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Paul Kohler said:


> The way I've done it in the past was publish a print book (CreateSpace) early, and let the reviews post there. That'll still be my plan, hoping to have the print version up by May 23rd or so.


I see... good idea. You can still send out e copies to willing readers early in hopes of reviews. Thanks!


----------



## matthewlehr

Rae B. Lake said:


> One more day!
> 
> I am sooo ready for this to be done!
> 
> But scared out of my mind in the same respect.....


The end is near, but it must be kind of nice to see Frozen Perfection finish so strong!


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I hear you its minus 4 days for me. Today FINALLY stopped obsessing over my entrant in Kindle Scout and actually wrote 1216 words today!
> The Best to All,
> Dan


Congratulations! Hopefully, your story isn't about someone who obsessively checks their H&T stats every hour!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

matthewlehr said:


> The end is near, but it must be kind of nice to see Frozen Perfection finish so strong!


Yes! That has been a treat! I hope its enough but am prepared if it isn't. I think...lol


----------



## matthewlehr

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to KBoards! I have a few questions that maybe one or more KBoard members can answer or direct me to where they have already been answered. 1. Is there a way to bookmark or otherwise easily find Steve Vernon's daily update? (This is a huge thread!) 2. When I read the Kindle Scout contract and the FAQs I don't remember seeing anything about how an author is paid for downloads of his/her books on Kindle Unlimited. How would this work? 3. I had one other question. Does anybody remember what it was?  Thanks!


I think I remember your third question.
3) What can I do to help Sponsor in its final two days?

For your second question, Full royalty after 10% of the book is read. (I copied the answer below and deleted my long-winded attempt to say the same thing).


----------



## Patricia KC

FlynnMcGuin said:


> 2. When I read the Kindle Scout contract and the FAQs I don't remember seeing anything about how an author is paid for downloads of his/her books on Kindle Unlimited. How would this work?


Full royalty after 10% of the book is read.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

joquenalomelino said:


> I'm at the opposite end over here! I only have two days left... and surprisingly still plenty of hair to shampoo this morning haha! Lots of warm wishes on your campaign! I've had the most traction with facebook groups so far as the "hot" factor goes
> 
> If anyone has any nomination slots left I'd really appreciate your votes for "Something Shifter This Way Comes" written under my pen name, Josie Walker. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25YAI4A4X4GCJ


I just nominated your book. It's not of a genre that I normally read, but the excerpt drew me in. Entertaining and well written. Good luck! I think you have a very good shot!


----------



## Rfoster

Patricia KC said:


> Full royalty after 10% of the book is read.


I wish they would go back to that on regular kindle books


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Stephen and Paul, sorry to hear you two were not selected.  I hope you both sell oodles self publishing!

Top three nominated.
Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.

Teatime of the Living Dead has it's debut on the 9th.
I finished the re-writes for Nick of Time and it's off to the editor, then I'll be adding it to my Kindle Scout attempts!


----------



## Patricia KC

matthewlehr said:


> For your second question, Full royalty after 10% of the book is read. (I copied the answer below and deleted my long-winded attempt to say the same thing).


LOL. I thought I'd checked to see if the question had already been answered, but must have missed yours!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and there just isn't enough hours in the day.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Frozen Perfection by Rae B. Lake
1 day left  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
1 day left  Observations by Chuck Foster
1 day left  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
2 days left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
2 days left  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
3 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
3 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
3 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
4 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
7 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
7 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
7 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
8 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
9 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
11 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
14 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
14 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
16 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
21 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
21 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
22 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
22 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
22 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
23 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
24 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
25 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
28 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
28 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

AlexaKang said:


> I don't think so about Romance, Billy. When I look at their past selections, I'm actually surprised at the low number of Romance stories. MHO is that Amazon might have decided that they've got pure Romance covered with their Montlake imprint. If you look at the "Romance" they selected, many actually have some kind of PN/otherworldly element involved, which as I understand, would be out of the Montlake types of books.
> 
> I actually don't see a lot of YAs in their past selections either. And this conforms with what we often say in here, YA as ebooks are a bit of a hard sell.
> 
> My own observation is that Amazon has Montlake and Lake Union covering Romance and Women's fiction. They have an imprint that covers action/thrillers, I forgot what it was at the moment. KS is left to cover the remainder. The genres that sell and for which Amazon doesn't yet have a specific imprint dedicated are PN/Scify/fantasty/fairy tales.
> 
> They do make exceptions, but those are rare.
> 
> I do want to add, KS doesn't really get a lot of Romance submissions. Most of what are listed under Romance really are something else.


I think that's an interesting hypothesis, Alexa. It would certainly make sense. Wasn't Kindle Press' early break out hit (contemporary romance) snapped straight up by Montlake?


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi All,

As some of you know, I have my own Kindle Scout thread: "The Top Secret Diary of a Kindle Scout Prepper."

I started it because I did not want to dominate this thread and because it provides a long-running easy-to-read diary of how I ran my campaign over 30 days. My legal thriller, _The Killdeer Connection_, was recently selected by Kindle Scout. I never reported my stats on this thread, so here they are in visual form:










It has been brought to my attention by some readers who PMed me that my thread has been too successful in one regard: It's been too much of a secret! 

So take advantage of my efforts and consider a different way to approach your Kindle Scout campaign. Here's the link to my thread:

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html

I'm going to specifically make mention of Jessica's Kindle Scout service. I understand she has started sending out emails to new books that show up on Kindle Scout that she thinks she can help in their campaign. So pay attention if you get one of those emails. She doesn't send them to everyone.

But feel free to reach out to her as well if your campaign is in progress. Here's the link to my post about her service:

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.msg3477183.html#msg3477183

Her mailing list grows every week by thousands.

I used Books Butterfly, Scout Boost, Votemyreviews, and Jessica's service during my campaign and Jessica's service was the best as far as customer service goes and page views produced. It's more expensive than others, but most times in life you get what you pay for.

Tom


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated Frozen, Fair. Right. Just., and Observations...good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rfoster said:


> I wish they would go back to that on regular kindle books


The thing is, we are locked into the full royalty based on initial royalty of our books (so a 2.99 book is 1.50 and a 3.49 book is 1.75...we get same royalty from a purchase as a KU 10% read).

However, the old system was massively, massively flawed whereby the royalty was split over the number of 10% reads of all books, so a 30-page book would net the same royalty as a 300-page book.

What this did was make people pumping out tons and tons of 30-page books (usually in romance) a LOT of money, and longer books simply didn't enroll in KU because it would be a huge waste and end up cheating them for the extra hard work. It made KU bloated with content, but it was really short content, so Amazon was developing a reputation as having a book subscription program that was basically just short stories.

Now, you might say "well, just make the payout for shorter books less based on their length", but then you would be describing the current KU system 2.0 in that the value of a book in the program is based on its length (with other things like genre taken into account).

You might also say "at least go back to the 10% read = full payout" but that then leaves another method of gaming the system. Let's say you have a 5k word story. At the end of the story, you add 45k words of nonsensical garbage content (you copy/paste something scraped from wikipedia) but the system thinks it is an actual 50k word story. You load it, amazon sets the payout as a 50k word story. People read to 10%, you get paid, and then they go "uh, what the hell is this?" and stop reading. You just got paid for 45k words worth of content you didn't write which isn't fair to authors writing and releasing real content. (You could argue that it is Amazon's job to stop such stories from being posted at all, but again it is easy to point out the flaw in that argument because they ARE doing that by only paying for what people read...the community is policing for them).

Essentially, the way they have the system developed now makes certain aspects of the system harder to game. People still game the system (just like every other system in the world...think stock market and penny trading) and there are still ways that criminals rob authors out of their work, but at least the system is designed to be fair (in theory). In practice they still have a long way to go, but they are slowly working in that direction. When people cheat the system right now, it is usually using different methods to inflate the pages read rather than an in-system way like "write 50 short stories, load them up on amazon, and get paid like they are novels!" With KU version 1.0 you were doing yourself a disservice to write longer content. With KU version 2.0, longer content is rewarded.


----------



## sheritybemy

I've been trying to find the kindle scout group on Facebook with no luck, can you help??

Bemy Wells


----------



## joquenalomelino

ID Johnson said:


> I read your excerpt yesterday and really liked it, so you're in my nominations. You've been on H&T a long time. Congrats! Hope it transfers into a book deal for you because I'm gonna read the rest of your book one way or another, so it may as well be free, ha ha!


Thanks so much for nominating my book  I had a spot free so I added "Beneath The Inconstant Moon" to my nominations! How's your campaign going? Are you as ready for it to all be over as I am haha?!?!?
,


----------



## lincolnjcole

sheritybemy said:


> I've been trying to find the kindle scout group on Facebook with no luck, can you help??
> 
> Bemy Wells


The selected group for winners? It's a secret group so you need an invite, but only one person I know invites. Linda will send you an invite if she can find you after you get picked.


----------



## sheritybemy

lincolnjcole said:


> The selected group for winners? It's a secret group so you need an invite, but only one person I know invites. Linda will send you an invite if she can find you after you get picked.


No, this threads group on Facebook and the alumni one??

Bemy Wells


----------



## joquenalomelino

byjehunter said:


> I nominated your book the other day. I really enjoyed the excerpt, good luck to you!


Thanks for the nomination and the good luck, I need both haha! Your covers are absolutely stunning, and clicked through and got book one in your "Black Depths Universe" series. Can't wait to read 

, , ,


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> As some of you know, I have my own Kindle Scout thread: "The Top Secret Diary of a Kindle Scout Prepper."


I didn't quote the whole thing for space reasons, but thanks for all that good info! I have the feeling your book would have done well anyway, but it's nice to know there are some services that really produce results.


----------



## ID Johnson

joquenalomelino said:


> Thanks so much for nominating my book  I had a spot free so I added "Beneath The Inconstant Moon" to my nominations! How's your campaign going? Are you as ready for it to all be over as I am haha?!?!?
> ,


Thanks for the nomination! My campaign started out pretty strong but has fizzled over the last few weeks. I am so ready for it to be over. I have my Plan B lined up in my mind, just got to get it into action. Good luck on your last day. Hope you get great news really quickly!


----------



## ID Johnson

What are everyone's thoughts about leaving your page up on KS after rejection? It seems like a lot of books just suddenly disappear. I'll go back to see if they've been accepted/rejected, and they're gone. Other pages stay up, even though they weren't chosen.  It seems like leaving the page up would be just another way to have your name/book out there to me, but there must be a good reason people take theme down. Any thoughts?


----------



## KJD1957

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As some of you know, I have my own Kindle Scout thread: "The Top Secret Diary of a Kindle Scout Prepper."
> 
> I started it because I did not want to dominate this thread and because it provides a long-running easy-to-read diary of how I ran my campaign over 30 days. My legal thriller, _The Killdeer Connection_, was recently selected by Kindle Scout. I never reported my stats on this thread, so here they are in visual form:


Wow. spectacular viewing numbers Tom. 
Makes mine pale into insignificance. 
After 2 days I still have no answer. Another 13-days to wait. How long did KS take to accept Killdeer?

Cheers, 
Kerry.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to KBoards! I have a few questions that maybe one or more KBoard members can answer or direct me to where they have already been answered. 1. Is there a way to bookmark or otherwise easily find Steve Vernon's daily update? (This is a huge thread!) 2. When I read the Kindle Scout contract and the FAQs I don't remember seeing anything about how an author is paid for downloads of his/her books on Kindle Unlimited. How would this work? 3. I had one other question. Does anybody remember what it was?  Thanks!


 Hey I remembered the third question! What drives a book onto Hot and Trending--page views? Nominations? Both? Something else?


----------



## C L Salaski

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As some of you know, I have my own Kindle Scout thread: "The Top Secret Diary of a Kindle Scout Prepper."
> 
> I started it because I did not want to dominate this thread and because it provides a long-running easy-to-read diary of how I ran my campaign over 30 days. My legal thriller, _The Killdeer Connection_, was recently selected by Kindle Scout. I never reported my stats on this thread, so here they are in visual form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been brought to my attention by some readers who PMed me that my thread has been too successful in one regard: It's been too much of a secret!
> 
> So take advantage of my efforts and consider a different way to approach your Kindle Scout campaign. Here's the link to my thread:
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html
> 
> I'm going to specifically make mention of Jessica's Kindle Scout service. I understand she has started sending out emails to new books that show up on Kindle Scout that she thinks she can help in their campaign. So pay attention if you get one of those emails. She doesn't send them to everyone.
> 
> But feel free to reach out to her as well if your campaign is in progress. Here's the link to my post about her service:
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.msg3477183.html#msg3477183
> 
> Her mailing list grows every week by thousands.
> 
> I used Books Butterfly, Scout Boost, Votemyreviews, and Jessica's service during my campaign and Jessica's service was the best as far as customer service goes and page views produced. It's more expensive than others, but most times in life you get what you pay for.
> 
> Tom


Wow, Tom!

Your campaign must be the highest ranking ever on Kindle Scout. Great job! I nominated your book so I'm looking forward to my free copy. I'm eager to read it, review it, and will spread the news to my friends and family.

Congratulations!

Cindy

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP


----------



## matthewlehr

Tom Swyers said:


> Tom


Wow! Now I see what you meant when you said The Killdeer Connection started to go viral at the end. I'm expecting similar final day stats for Sponsor (after dividing by 10).


----------



## matthewlehr

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hey I remembered the third question! What drives a book onto Hot and Trending--page views? Nominations? Both? Something else?


Kindle Scout Guide by our very own Lincoln Cole provides great insight into what drives a book onto H&T. A great read if you want to know more about Scout. He also details the different tools you can use to drive views, both free and paid.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Would you please help me by supporting my HeadTalker? I didn't do HT in my first campaign. I first learned about it here on this thread (thanks Steve and Lincoln) during that campaign, but I thought if I tried to do one more thing, my head would explode!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-freak-show-below

I think my background is too busy. I'm going to use a plainer one on my next HT. We should do more than one during the 30-day campaign, correct?

Thanks in advance for your help  I try to support all of the HTs that I see here and in the other thread. I'm popping over there now to post it.


----------



## C L Salaski

Jada Ryker said:


> Would you please help me by supporting my HeadTalker? I didn't do HT in my first campaign. I first learned about it here on this thread (thanks Steve and Lincoln) during that campaign, but I thought if I tried to do one more thing, my head would explode!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-freak-show-below
> 
> I think my background is too busy. I'm going to use a plainer one on my next HT. We should do more than one during the 30-day campaign, correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help  I try to support all of the HTs that I see here and in the other thread. I'm popping over there now to post it.


Just supported you on HeadTalker.

Kind regards,

Cindy


----------



## Amy Bol

joquenalomelino said:


> I'm at the opposite end over here! I only have two days left... and surprisingly still plenty of hair to shampoo this morning haha! Lots of warm wishes on your campaign! I've had the most traction with facebook groups so far as the "hot" factor goes
> 
> If anyone has any nomination slots left I'd really appreciate your votes for "Something Shifter This Way Comes" written under my pen name, Josie Walker. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/25YAI4A4X4GCJ


Nominated. Great cover and tagline


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

The stats of Killdeer are nice, but the book got selected because it is a good book, not because of H&T. I think everyone here agreed with this.


My campaign ended 28th and still no answer.  
That waiting might be worst than the rejection itself.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As some of you know, I have my own Kindle Scout thread: "The Top Secret Diary of a Kindle Scout Prepper."
> 
> I started it because I did not want to dominate this thread and because it provides a long-running easy-to-read diary of how I ran my campaign over 30 days. My legal thriller, _The Killdeer Connection_, was recently selected by Kindle Scout. I never reported my stats on this thread, so here they are in visual form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been brought to my attention by some readers who PMed me that my thread has been too successful in one regard: It's been too much of a secret!
> 
> So take advantage of my efforts and consider a different way to approach your Kindle Scout campaign. Here's the link to my thread:
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html
> 
> I'm going to specifically make mention of Jessica's Kindle Scout service. I understand she has started sending out emails to new books that show up on Kindle Scout that she thinks she can help in their campaign. So pay attention if you get one of those emails. She doesn't send them to everyone.
> 
> But feel free to reach out to her as well if your campaign is in progress. Here's the link to my post about her service:
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.msg3477183.html#msg3477183
> 
> Her mailing list grows every week by thousands.
> 
> I used Books Butterfly, Scout Boost, Votemyreviews, and Jessica's service during my campaign and Jessica's service was the best as far as customer service goes and page views produced. It's more expensive than others, but most times in life you get what you pay for.
> 
> Tom


Thanks for Sharing the data and advise.
At the tail end, 3 days to go for my entrant The Final Enemy
Best to all
Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jada Ryker said:


> Would you please help me by supporting my HeadTalker? I didn't do HT in my first campaign. I first learned about it here on this thread (thanks Steve and Lincoln) during that campaign, but I thought if I tried to do one more thing, my head would explode!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-freak-show-below
> 
> I think my background is too busy. I'm going to use a plainer one on my next HT. We should do more than one during the 30-day campaign, correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help  I try to support all of the HTs that I see here and in the other thread. I'm popping over there now to post it.


Hi Jada
Just supported!
Keep me in mind for a nomination - The Final Enemy Have just three days to go (thank goodness) Dan


----------



## amdonehere

MelanieCellier said:


> I think that's an interesting hypothesis, Alexa. It would certainly make sense. Wasn't Kindle Press' early break out hit (contemporary romance) snapped straight up by Montlake?


Melanie, I remember the other imprint now, thanks to Tom Swyer. It's Thomas & Mercer. And shout out to Tom -- wishing you best of luck that T&M might pick you up to contract for a diferent book!

I don't know the history of KP's early break out of Romances. Maybe some of the others who'd been around longer can enlighten us?


----------



## amdonehere

ID Johnson said:


> What are everyone's thoughts about leaving your page up on KS after rejection? It seems like a lot of books just suddenly disappear. I'll go back to see if they've been accepted/rejected, and they're gone. Other pages stay up, even though they weren't chosen. It seems like leaving the page up would be just another way to have your name/book out there to me, but there must be a good reason people take theme down. Any thoughts?


ID, my own opinion is to leave it behind. I wouldn't promote that page once my campaign is over and my book is not chosen. There are just too many better ways to promote and sell the book, and get the book out there. The way I see it, my old campaign where I wasn't selected was old news. There are new and more exciting new submissions. I'd move forward.

But that's just me.

I have found that if you click on links where books' campaign had ended, often you can still get to the page. I don't know if the author decided to keep them active, or the Scout team. But the book will not longer be searcheable.


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> I didn't quote the whole thing for space reasons, but thanks for all that good info! I have the feeling your book would have done well anyway, but it's nice to know there are some services that really produce results.


Same here Tom. Really appreciate all the info you've shared. Do you know what caused your campaign to go viral on the last day?


----------



## joquenalomelino

Amy Bol said:


> Nominated. Great cover and tagline


You're the best Amy! Thanks so much for your nomination. This is my last campaign day and I'm sweating bullets over here haha! Is Cloud Chasers your book? You didn't have an image so I just wanted to check! 

, , ,


----------



## KJD1957

Jada Ryker said:


> Would you please help me by supporting my HeadTalker? I didn't do HT in my first campaign. I first learned about it here on this thread (thanks Steve and Lincoln) during that campaign, but I thought if I tried to do one more thing, my head would explode!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-freak-show-below


Done!
Good luck.


----------



## Jill James

Got the email to pre-order Paul's Turn. Can't wait to read it! Saved some nominations because no open spot right now.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

The Final Enemy - just over two days left.
There are a lot of good books out there but I would appreciate your consideration in nominating it.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA
Thanks, Dan


----------



## matthewlehr

I'm getting really tired of this guy who keeps on posting about Sponsor.  Does anyone know when his campaign will be over?


----------



## ID Johnson

AlexaKang said:



> ID, my own opinion is to leave it behind. I wouldn't promote that page once my campaign is over and my book is not chosen. There are just too many better ways to promote and sell the book, and get the book out there. The way I see it, my old campaign where I wasn't selected was old news. There are new and more exciting new submissions. I'd move forward.
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> I have found that if you click on links where books' campaign had ended, often you can still get to the page. I don't know if the author decided to keep them active, or the Scout team. But the book will not longer be searcheable.


I agree it would be pointless to promote it. I just didn't know if making it disappear was a better option than just letting it sit. I thought I read somewhere it was up to the author as to whether or not it stayed up or disappeared, but I could be wrong. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Tom- awesome stats, as I was expecting.  You planned well and did great.  However, I have to agree that it's because your book rocks.  All the nominations in the world won't help you if you have a book that isn't good enough.  However, those nominations should get you started with an awesome amount of reviews, which should help sales when it launches.  Your friend's service sounds good, but it's not for me.  I just can't see spending that much on a campaign when I have published books that need advertising, not that I can afford much of that either yet, lol!  But she should pick up some business.  There are certainly folks that spend quite a bit on their campaigns.

That makes me wonder, can you reach a point in noms that it ends up hurting your sales because of the free copies?  Probably not.  There are a bazillion readers out there.

Shout out to Steve and Lincoln for being awesome and giving us great information.

Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news, and on a personal note, my new newsletter just hit 1,000 subscribers!


----------



## joquenalomelino

ID Johnson said:


> Thanks for the nomination! My campaign started out pretty strong but has fizzled over the last few weeks. I am so ready for it to be over. I have my Plan B lined up in my mind, just got to get it into action. Good luck on your last day. Hope you get great news really quickly!


I'm hoping the news comes fast as well... and so is my husband so I'll stop talking to him about it  Have you tried posting in book oriented facebook groups? It can be time consuming, but it's a great chance to spread the word to people who are actively looking for books!

, , ,


----------



## Cfoster44

Last day of my campaign! I learned a lot as it went along and I read other's submissions, as well as this board. Thanks everyone for looking/nominating and I wish everyone luck as well! Really cool community here and I hope to keep following as I pursue further writing.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

matthewlehr said:


> I think I remember your third question.
> 3) What can I do to help Sponsor in its final two days?
> 
> For your second question, Full royalty after 10% of the book is read. (I copied the answer below and deleted my long-winded attempt to say the same thing).


Plagiarism!  Seriously, thanks for the long and short answers! I've nominated Sponsor and provided a nice long page view as I got absorbed in the preview. I'm looking forward to reading the rest! Best of luck getting selected. Seems like it's a win either way.



matthewlehr said:


> I'm getting really tired of this guy who keeps on posting about Sponsor. Does anyone know when his campaign will be over?


  It's going to be over so soon you may not have time to think about it. Take my word: nominate it!


----------



## matthewlehr

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Plagiarism!  Seriously, thanks for the long and short answers! I've nominated Sponsor and provided a nice long page view as I got absorbed in the preview. I'm looking forward to reading the rest! Best of luck getting selected. Seems like it's a win either way.
> It's going to be over so soon you may not have time to think about it. Take my word: nominate it!


You've convinced me (although I fear I may have mislead you on your third question)!  I look forward to seeing your Scout entry if you choose to join the fun!


----------



## matthewlehr

joquenalomelino said:


> I'm hoping the news comes fast as well... and so is my husband so I'll stop talking to him about it  Have you tried posting in book oriented facebook groups? It can be time consuming, but it's a great chance to spread the word to people who are actively looking for books!


I'm curious. How many groups do you post to, and how often? I was intimidated by how quickly posts seem to cycle through these groups, so I never gave them a try.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

AlexaKang said:


> Melanie, I remember the other imprint now, thanks to Tom Swyer. It's Thomas & Mercer. And shout out to Tom -- wishing you best of luck that T&M might pick you up to contract for a diferent book!
> 
> I don't know the history of KP's early break out of Romances. Maybe some of the others who'd been around longer can enlighten us?


It was Royal Date by Sariah Wilson - I just looked it up and Royal Date was published by KP in March 2015, and the second and third books in the series were published by Montlake in 2016. I believe she also has a Kindle Worlds going.

Fun fact - I remember the book because Royal Date is how I discovered KindleScout. An author friend of Sariah's shared about her campaign, and I headed over to nominate. Got my first free KS book and ended up submitting my first novel to KS later in 2015. Sadly my campaign did not go on to rocket me to the kind of success she had


----------



## matthewlehr

I just nominated Fair.  Right.  Just. With my newly available slot.


----------



## C L Salaski

Help! My novel, The Neglected Ones, is being neglected. 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP


----------



## KJD1957

joquenalomelino said:


> I'm hoping the news comes fast as well... and so is my husband so I'll stop talking to him about it  Have you tried posting in book oriented facebook groups? It can be time consuming, but it's a great chance to spread the word to people who are actively looking for books!


Couldn't agree more. I've in my third day of limbo and every time I start talking about it, my wife reaches for the Duct Tape. :/

Best of luck to you, J. Waiting is pure hell.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I've got a day shift to get to and then a half an hour drive to a wake for my wife's late aunt to go to tonight. Then first thing in the morning we've got another half hour drive to a craft fair, that I have a hunch is going to be awfully quiet. There are several larger events going on - including a MUCH bigger craft fair that I missed applying for. Still, this will be the first event in the season for my traveling book table and I am hoping to make a bit of money. I received a royalty check from my regional publisher this week that sort of went up in a puff of smoking bills.

On the Kindle Scout side of things I should mention that Amazon has come up with a way for us to keep an eye on our daily sales for ANY Kindle published product. So, all of the Kindle World releases and their subsidiary publishing arm as well as Kindle Press (the folks who publish Kindle Scout winning works) - which previously did NOT show up until a month or two later, can now be easily tracked. I can't go into details because I am not allowed to divulge too much of Amazon's inner workings - but I will say this.

Amazon is TRULY committed to making sure that Kindle Scout and Kindle Press and all of those other KDP specific opportunities will continue to thrive and grow. So you folks who are actively pursuing Kindle Scout and any other Kindle opportunities are getting in on a good thing.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
LAST DAY LEFT!  Observations by Chuck Foster
LAST DAY LEFT!  Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
1 day left  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
1 day left  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
2 days left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
2 days left  Animal Graph by M. Black
2 days left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
3 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
6 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
6 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
6 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
7 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
8 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
10 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
13 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
13 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
15 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
20 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
20 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
21 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
21 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
21 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
22 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
23 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
24 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
27 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
27 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Just nominated from the top of the list with my open slots. Thirteen days left for me. I wonder if this is like that one week vacation at the beach - where the first half seems to go nice and slow and then once you hit the midpoint, it zips by. 

I hereby pledge to avoid specific requests here to nominate my book as it gets closer to the end, because that's what Steve's daily list is for, and he does a fine job of it. Thank you, Steve!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

C L Salaski said:


> Help! My novel, The Neglected Ones, is being neglected.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP


Hi Cindy
Nominated
Please consider The Final Enemy - I am in last two days!
Dan Petrosini


----------



## Paul Kohler

I had three empty slots and have since filled them with the top three on Steve's list. Good luck, everyone!

Thanks to those that have bought Turn on preorder. I decided to go the preorder route to allow me time to get through an additional rewrite and final edit, which I cannot really do 100% while on a two-week vacation. D'oh! Anyway, the preorder went live on Wednesday with no action, and KS sent out the email yesterday morning. I had 25 sales be the end of yesterday, so that was nice to see. My last preorder had 37 total after two weeks. Anyway, just thought I'd share my process and results.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Paul Kohler said:


> I had three empty slots and have since filled them with the top three on Steve's list. Good luck, everyone!
> 
> Thanks to those that have bought Turn on preorder. I decided to go the preorder route to allow me time to get through an additional rewrite and final edit, which I cannot really do 100% while on a two-week vacation. D'oh! Anyway, the preorder went live on Wednesday with no action, and KS sent out the email yesterday morning. I had 25 sales be the end of yesterday, so that was nice to see. My last preorder had 37 total after two weeks. Anyway, just thought I'd share my process and results.


Thanks, Paul. The book looks great so I'm sure it will do well. It's on my reading list. Please keep us up to date on the preorder thing. I've been considering it too, but keep reading pros and cons, as far as how it can affect the algorithms and things like that. So your first-hand experience would be quite valuable. I guess I'll read some other threads here on the topic. I'm going with the safe assumption that my book won't be picked, and want to be ready to publish Book I and at the same time have Book II up for pre-order. It should be done by then, at least in the edit cycle. I think preorder can be up to 30 days?


----------



## Jada Ryker

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Jada
> Just supported!
> Keep me in mind for a nomination - The Final Enemy Have just three days to go (thank goodness) Dan


Thanks, Dan  I've got you, and you're hot right now!


----------



## Jada Ryker

KJD1957 said:


> Done!
> Good luck.


Thanks, Kerry  Your campaign flew by! (At least for me  )


----------



## Quincy

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As some of you know, I have my own Kindle Scout thread: "The Top Secret Diary of a Kindle Scout Prepper."
> 
> I started it because I did not want to dominate this thread and because it provides a long-running easy-to-read diary of how I ran my campaign over 30 days. My legal thriller, _The Killdeer Connection_, was recently selected by Kindle Scout.
> 
> It has been brought to my attention by some readers who PMed me that my thread has been too successful in one regard: It's been too much of a secret!
> 
> Tom


As a reader and Scouter, I really appreciated following your journey through your dedicated thread. I especially loved your plan to give free copies of your book to those who nominated even if it wasn't selected- that seems like a genius way to get subscribers and reviews. It wasn't necessary in your case of course because you were selected, but it seems like a good idea for other folks to consider- I would love to get free copies of books I nominate


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
Observations by Chuck Foster
Sponsor by Matthew Lehr

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Paul Kohler said:


> I had three empty slots and have since filled them with the top three on Steve's list. Good luck, everyone!
> 
> Thanks to those that have bought Turn on preorder. I decided to go the preorder route to allow me time to get through an additional rewrite and final edit, which I cannot really do 100% while on a two-week vacation. D'oh! Anyway, the preorder went live on Wednesday with no action, and KS sent out the email yesterday morning. I had 25 sales be the end of yesterday, so that was nice to see. My last preorder had 37 total after two weeks. Anyway, just thought I'd share my process and results.


Thanks Paul,
Good to see at least some momentum from KS! Good Luck with the launch, Dan


----------



## matthewlehr

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> Observations by Chuck Foster
> Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark!


----------



## Cfoster44

Just hit hot and trending for the first time in my campaign! I know it's silly because it's so late but I am so gracious for everyone's support! Better late than never! Smiling from ear to ear this morning!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Quincy said:


> As a reader and Scouter, I really appreciated following your journey through your dedicated thread. I especially loved your plan to give free copies of your book to those who nominated even if it wasn't selected- that seems like a genius way to get subscribers and reviews. It wasn't necessary in your case of course because you were selected, but it seems like a good idea for other folks to consider- I would love to get free copies of books I nominate


I agree, Quincy. It's a great tip that I'll be using to build a subscriber email list. Many thanks, Tom, if you're reading this. I'm still hopeful my book will be selected, but one must be realistic and have a back-up plan. Looking forward to starting my campaign for THE BOOK KNIGHTS in the near future!


----------



## C L Salaski

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Cindy
> Nominated
> Please consider The Final Enemy - I am in last two days!
> Dan Petrosini


I nominated The Final Enemy a couple of days ago.

Best of luck, Dan!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Had one spot open and nominated Sponsor. Good luck, Matthew!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Cfoster44 said:


> Just hit hot and trending for the first time in my campaign! I know it's silly because it's so late but I am so gracious for everyone's support! Better late than never! Smiling from ear to ear this morning!


Way to go! Its never too late for ANYTHING!
Good luck
Dan Petrosini


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Nominated these today!
LAST DAY LEFT! Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
LAST DAY LEFT! Observations by Chuck Foster
LAST DAY LEFT! Sponsor by Matthew Lehr


----------



## matthewlehr

J.G. McKenney said:


> Had one spot open and nominated Sponsor. Good luck, Matthew!


Thank you so much! I can't believe it's the last day. I'm not looking forward to "The Wait".


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Nominated these today!
> LAST DAY LEFT! Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> LAST DAY LEFT! Observations by Chuck Foster
> LAST DAY LEFT! Sponsor by Matthew Lehr


Thank you a million, Dan! I'll return the favor at midnight tonight!


----------



## matthewlehr

Cfoster44 said:


> Just hit hot and trending for the first time in my campaign! I know it's silly because it's so late but I am so gracious for everyone's support! Better late than never! Smiling from ear to ear this morning!


Hip hip hooray!!!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you so much! I can't believe it's the last day. I'm not looking forward to "The Wait".


Can't wait till the campaign is over. learned a ton from all the great people in this thread but wd like life to go back top 'normal'
Good Luck Matt and all the rest of you! Dan


----------



## Paul Kohler

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I think pre order can be up to 30 days?


You can set your preorder up to 90 days out. My plan is to do just that. Turn is my 7th trip through the preorder route, and I can replace the file up to 3 days before publication. I have it set to go live on May 30th, and plan on replacing the file on the 25th. At that same time, I'm going to setup a preorder for the second book in the trilogy for the full 90 days out. Yeah, it's written, but I do not want to pressure myself to get it rewritten and edited in time. I can always move the date up, but not out. Then, I'll set up a free preview of the next book at the end of the first book with a link to the preorder page. I'm hoping that that will helo with a sales boost right out of the gates!


----------



## ID Johnson

Good luck to everyone ending today! Got my nominations in.  Also pre-ordered Turn and can't wait to read it. Glad to hear that the next book will be coming out so quickly after the first one! Congrats to the people making it into H & T today! There's nothing quite like the feeling of seeing your cover up there!


----------



## amdonehere

Friday Fun Read: https://killzoneblog.com/2017/04/kindle-scout-a-two-year-performance-review.html


----------



## amdonehere

I have so much to do but this KS campaign has taken over my life. I keep having to follow up on something or another related to it. It's definitely been exhausting. 

Good luck to everyone who are on the last stretch. The End is Near. Can see the finishing line.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

I have a doubt (the anxiety kind of doubt).

We know that rejections can arrive late (some people reported 12 or even 13 days of waiting after the end of their campaigns).

But what about selections? Does anyone here know about the average time they usually take analyzing a book before selecting it?
I mean, based on what you have seen on authors who were selected and who participate in this forum.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

AlexaKang said:


> Friday Fun Read: https://killzoneblog.com/2017/04/kindle-scout-a-two-year-performance-review.html
> [/quote
> 
> The comments on this are really interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Nominated - Final Enemy - Eternal Flame - Supermind

Good luck all!


----------



## KJD1957

My noms are:

Observations by Chuck Foster
Sponsor by Matthew Lehr, and 
The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini

Good luck all. I'm stiiiiiiiiill waiting.


----------



## Cfoster44

KJD1957 said:


> My noms are:
> 
> Observations by Chuck Foster
> Sponsor by Matthew Lehr, and
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 
> Good luck all. I'm stiiiiiiiiill waiting.


Our wait begins soon! Thanks so much for the nomination!


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Beneath the Inconstant Moon with my empty spot. Good luck!


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> My noms are:
> 
> Observations by Chuck Foster
> Sponsor by Matthew Lehr, and
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 
> Good luck all. I'm stiiiiiiiiill waiting.


Thank you so much! I imagine they haven't told you yet because they are afraid of appearing overeager.


----------



## ID Johnson

Jill James said:


> Nominated Beneath the Inconstant Moon with my empty spot. Good luck!


Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I have a doubt (the anxiety kind of doubt).
> 
> We know that rejections can arrive late (some people reported 12 or even 13 days of waiting after the end of their campaigns).
> 
> But what about selections? Does anyone here know about the average time they usually take analyzing a book before selecting it?
> I mean, based on what you have seen on authors who were selected and who participate in this forum.


My first was selected within 48 hours, over a weekend. My second was selected after ten days. I tried not to read too much into that...


----------



## joquenalomelino

matthewlehr said:


> I'm curious. How many groups do you post to, and how often? I was intimidated by how quickly posts seem to cycle through these groups, so I never gave them a try.


Posts definitely seem to cycle through quickly, which is why you need to have multiple pages you're a part of, so that you stand a higher chance of someone's eyeballs actually being on facebook during the time your post goes live! At the beginning of my campaign I only belonged to a couple of book groups, and now I've passed the ten mark. I think this was a helpful learning experience, even beyond the realm of kindle scout, because this is a great way to market books in general!

, , ,


----------



## amdonehere

Pauline Creeden said:


> Nominated - Final Enemy - Eternal Flame - Supermind
> 
> Good luck all!


Thank you Pauline!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## joquenalomelino

Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news, and on a personal note, my new newsletter just hit 1,000 subscribers!
[/quote]

Congratulations on your newsletter milestone! That is quite the achievement <3 <3 <3

, , ,


----------



## joquenalomelino

KJD1957 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I've in my third day of limbo and every time I start talking about it, my wife reaches for the Duct Tape. :/
> 
> Best of luck to you, J. Waiting is pure hell.


Yikes! Not the duct tape!!! That stuff hurts haha 

, , ,


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
Observations by Chuck Foster
Sponsor by Matthew Lehr

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## Cfoster44

Rae B. Lake said:


> Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> Observations by Chuck Foster
> Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

As always, top three nominated and finger and toes crossed!

Hey everybody! I have a Headtalker campaign for the release of my new book, Teatime of the Living Dead, (my previous KS book.) and I could sure use some supporters. I should have done it a few days ago, but better late than never. If you can give me a hand, I'd sure appreciate it. Just click the link! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-3/


----------



## Cfoster44

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As always, top three nominated and finger and toes crossed!
> 
> Hey everybody! I have a Headtalker campaign for the release of my new book, Teatime of the Living Dead, (my previous KS book.) and I could sure use some supporters. I should have done it a few days ago, but better late than never. If you can give me a hand, I'd sure appreciate it. Just click the link! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-3/


Supported!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Lexi Revellian said:


> My first was selected within 48 hours, over a weekend. My second was selected after ten days. I tried not to read too much into that...


Thanks for the answer.
So it is really a puzzle, no clue of what could happen.


----------



## matthewlehr

Rae B. Lake said:


> Fair. Right. Just. The Path From A Parochial Education to a Carnal Life by Michael J. Cirillo
> Observations by Chuck Foster
> Sponsor by Matthew Lehr
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!


Thank you so much for keeping us in mind during "The Long Wait". We'll be joining you soon.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Pauline Creeden said:


> Nominated - Final Enemy - Eternal Flame - Supermind
> 
> Good luck all!


Thanks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AlexaKang said:


> Thank you Pauline!! Really appreciate it.


Thank you Alexa!


----------



## Cfoster44

Been hot and trending all day! Thanks everyone so much! Happy to finish strong! I am truly humbled and encouraged to keep writing regardless of the outcome.


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As always, top three nominated and finger and toes crossed!
> 
> Hey everybody! I have a Headtalker campaign for the release of my new book, Teatime of the Living Dead, (my previous KS book.) and I could sure use some supporters. I should have done it a few days ago, but better late than never. If you can give me a hand, I'd sure appreciate it. Just click the link! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-3/


Supported! Good luck. That guy sure is creepy looking!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Anya Monroe said:


> I had a book in Kindle Scout and while it remained *hot* throughout the campaign, it wasn't awarded a contract. I had never published before I applied, although I had spent a long time with an agent hoping for a book deal. After the rejection from Scout I had this realization that I was tired of waiting for other people to make my dreams come true. I can't say I haven't looked back- doing this on my own is freaking hard! The hand holding that would have come with a contract is appealing on the days when I'm fumbling with organizing promo and trying to figure out what sort of book cover is appealing.
> 
> Still, I am so glad I went for Scout. It helped me see that I had options and control. Honestly, not getting accepted changed my life. I have now published seven of the novels I sat on while waiting for someone to pick me.
> 
> Though some may say it's cheesy, I think it's true: "The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams." <3


I have said a couple of times on this thread that I learned to live my life without outside validation. UNTIL KS came along! Its weird that we all keep checking on our stats and even crazier since we dont really know how the Zon judges things.
The only FACT is pursue your passion and write the darn best book you can. Either way you and the reader win.
I have less than two day left and wish it were less.
Been a great journey and learned tons from the generous talented folks on this thread
Dan Petrosini
The Final Enemy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ID Johnson said:


> Supported! Good luck. That guy sure is creepy looking!


Thanks to everybody that supported! Still some room left if anyone wants to help out. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-3

ID Johnson- that guy is creepy! I had to add the hat to make him creepy in a charming way, lol.


----------



## matthewlehr

I nominated:
The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Good luck to those who've entered the dreaded wait! I'm away with limited internet so not been keeping up with the forum but I've been making sure I've got the top ones nominated still. GL on your last day!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I'm on the run to a craft fair to set up my traveling book table - so let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
LAST DAY LEFT!  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
1 day left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
1 day left  Animal Graph by M. Black
1 day left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
2 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
5 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
5 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
5 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
6 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
7 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
9 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
9 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
12 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
14 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
19 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
19 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
20 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
20 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
20 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
21 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
22 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
23 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
26 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
26 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Filled my open slots from the list. Good luck at the craft fair, Steve. I hope you sell out your inventory! Happy Saturday all.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini

Best of luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!

Mark


----------



## Tom Swyers

Bill Hiatt said:


> I didn't quote the whole thing for space reasons, but thanks for all that good info! I have the feeling your book would have done well anyway, but it's nice to know there are some services that really produce results.


Hi Bill,

Thanks for all your posts and help.

Jessica's service can't help every book, but it can help some.

I think _The Killdeer Connection_ would have done well without it, but not as well!

Would it have been chosen without it?

I'll never know.

Will I have a better book launch with it?

I think the numbers speak for themselves.

Tom


----------



## Tom Swyers

C L Salaski said:


> Wow, Tom!
> 
> Your campaign must be the highest ranking ever on Kindle Scout. Great job! I nominated your book so I'm looking forward to my free copy. I'm eager to read it, review it, and will spread the news to my friends and family.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy,

Thanks for the good wishes!

I don't think I'm the highest. There was a dracula book that did better.

But I'll gladly take my numbers and second place if that's where I landed.

All the Best,

Tom


----------



## Tom Swyers

AlexaKang said:


> Same here Tom. Really appreciate all the info you've shared. Do you know what caused your campaign to go viral on the last day?


Hi Alexa,

Hard work the last two days (twitter cards) and Jessica's service in that order. Plus I had some momentum from all the work before those last two days.

I also believe that as a result of being on H and T for so long, some Scouters saved my campaign for a last day surge.

I can't explain otherwise how we had less clicks on the final day by 200 (1,777 vs 1976) as compared to the day before but 1321 page views (last day) vs. 856 page views (second to last day).

But it is quite possible that Jessica's last day/last chance campaign was more effective as a motivator in mailboxes and registered more quality looks.

Thank you for your support!

Tom


----------



## Tom Swyers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Tom- awesome stats, as I was expecting. You planned well and did great. However, I have to agree that it's because your book rocks. All the nominations in the world won't help you if you have a book that isn't good enough. However, those nominations should get you started with an awesome amount of reviews, which should help sales when it launches. Your friend's service sounds good, but it's not for me. I just can't see spending that much on a campaign when I have published books that need advertising, not that I can afford much of that either yet, lol! But she should pick up some business. There are certainly folks that spend quite a bit on their campaigns.
> 
> That makes me wonder, can you reach a point in noms that it ends up hurting your sales because of the free copies? Probably not. There are a bazillion readers out there.
> 
> Shout out to Steve and Lincoln for being awesome and giving us great information.
> 
> Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news, and on a personal note, my new newsletter just hit 1,000 subscribers!


Hi Julianne,

I always think in terms of launch, not Kindle Scout win.

You have to because the odds are against selection-- a 2-3% chance of selection.

I used the Kindle Scout platform as a launch platform.

I can't stress enough that people use some version of my "thank you" note workaround and give your book away to nominators on launch day if your book is not selected. You'll get their email addresses too.

Win or lose, you're all ready to go.

Jessica's service reaches real READERS and grows by thousands every week.

You need READERS to launch and get reviews up in the FIRST 30 days to trigger the great and powerful Zon algo machine to do its best.

So I would rather pay for Readers before my book was out, not after.

I don't want to spend those first 30 days after launch LOOKING for readers if I can help it.

I want them there, energized, ready to read and review on launch date or within 30 days of it.

Win or lose, give the book away to them before (if you win) or on the day of launch via my workaround.

Anyway, that's my thinking FWIW.

Thank you for your support!

Tom


----------



## Tom Swyers

C L Salaski said:


> Help! My novel, The Neglected Ones, is being neglected.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP


Nominated!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just nominated The Neglected Ones, Beneath The Inconstant Moon, and The Final Enemy. Good luck to all three!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> I nominated:
> The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini


Thanks Matt


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just nominated The Neglected Ones, Beneath The Inconstant Moon, and The Final Enemy. Good luck to all three!


Truly appreciate the nom!
Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 
> Best of luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and I'm on the run to a craft fair to set up my traveling book table - so let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
> 1 day left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 1 day left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 1 day left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 2 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
> 5 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 5 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 5 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 6 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 7 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
> 9 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 9 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 12 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 14 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 19 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 19 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 20 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 20 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> 20 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
> 21 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
> 22 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
> 23 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
> 26 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 26 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


Nominated top three, Including MINE!
Thanks for all the support for The Final Enemy
Dan Petrosini


----------



## TT Rankin

Hey, I just met you
And this is crazy
But here's my novel 
So nominate me

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NR63KLI2KAJ6

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As always, top three nominated and finger and toes crossed!
> 
> Hey everybody! I have a Headtalker campaign for the release of my new book, Teatime of the Living Dead, (my previous KS book.) and I could sure use some supporters. I should have done it a few days ago, but better late than never. If you can give me a hand, I'd sure appreciate it. Just click the link! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-3/


Done! Good luck with your launch!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Lexi Revellian said:


> My first was selected within 48 hours, over a weekend. My second was selected after ten days. I tried not to read too much into that...


7 days. Now I'm waiting for my final edits and thinking about the print edition.


----------



## amdonehere

Alyson Larrabee said:


> 7 days. Now I'm waiting for my final edits and thinking about the print edition.


Alyson, do you know how long they'll take for your final edits?


----------



## matthewlehr

Here are the final stats for Sponsor!


----------



## amdonehere

One thing that I can confirm, which other scouters had said before: KS counts page views differently than the actual page views. 

I do not know if the time a viewer spend on the page makes any difference. If it does, I think that's a flawed assumption that less time spent means they are F&F noms, which I'd explained why last week. In any case, this is just a hypothesis and I have no info to confirm one way or another.

I do suspect that page views from a country outside of the USA might not be counted. A follower contacted me recently and told me she couldn't vote because she was not not in a region where she could vote.

Can anyone confirm if it's true that only USA readers can nominate?

If yes, then put your efforts into getting USA readers to nominate.


----------



## amdonehere

Great job Matthew. Thanks for sharing and good luck.


----------



## C L Salaski

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As always, top three nominated and finger and toes crossed!
> 
> Hey everybody! I have a Headtalker campaign for the release of my new book, Teatime of the Living Dead, (my previous KS book.) and I could sure use some supporters. I should have done it a few days ago, but better late than never. If you can give me a hand, I'd sure appreciate it. Just click the link! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/teatime-of-the-living-dead-3/


Just supported you on Headtalker, Julianne. All the best to you!

Cindy


----------



## Jada Ryker

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> I always think in terms of launch, not Kindle Scout win.
> 
> You have to because the odds are against selection-- a 2-3% chance of selection.
> 
> I used the Kindle Scout platform as a launch platform.
> 
> I can't stress enough that people use some version of my "thank you" note workaround and give your book away to nominators on launch day if your book is not selected. You'll get their email addresses too.
> 
> Win or lose, you're all ready to go.
> 
> Jessica's service reaches real READERS and grows by thousands every week.
> 
> You need READERS to launch and get reviews up in the FIRST 30 days to trigger the great and powerful Zon algo machine to do its best.
> 
> So I would rather pay for Readers before my book was out, not after.
> 
> I don't want to spend those first 30 days after launch LOOKING for readers if I can help it.
> 
> I want them there, energized, ready to read and review on launch date or within 30 days of it.
> 
> Win or lose, give the book away to them before (if you win) or on the day of launch via my workaround.
> 
> Anyway, that's my thinking FWIW.
> 
> Thank you for your support!
> 
> Tom


I didn't find The Secret Diary until after my launch. I'd googled for guidance on HeadTalker and stumbled across the diary. Even though I'd already launched, I did contact support and asked them to swap out the text on my thank you note. They did within about a day or so. I rewrote the note to let nominators know they'd get a free book regardless of the outcome of the campaign. Using Tom's example, I asked that they give me their email address. Tom mentioned that after his campaign, he had additional emails even though he won 

I also wanted to let everyone know that I am getting a good number of views through the appeal and link on my Amazon author page. If you'd like to see it, here's the link. https://www.amazon.com/Jada-Ryker/e/B00D8LR5XS


----------



## Patricia KC

My second dive into the Scout waters went live today. This one is a different genre, a different tone--and under a different name.

Current Mood:

A. Is it too early to drink?
B. I didn't do it. That crazy Kay Charles person did.
C. What was I thinking?
D. All of the above.

Ghosts in Glass Houses is at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VUGFMKARUN3T

I probably need to update my signature here. After I have more coffee--or something stronger.


----------



## Patricia KC

Jada Ryker said:


> I also wanted to let everyone know that I am getting a good number of views through the appeal and link on my Amazon author page. If you'd like to see it, here's the link. https://www.amazon.com/Jada-Ryker/e/B00D8LR5XS


What a great idea! I may do the same. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

matthewlehr said:


> Here are the final stats for Sponsor!


Nice stats, Matt! I'm jelly of your over 3k page views. Well done!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jada- I'm totes stealing your appeal on the Amazon author page idea.  it's a great idea.
Patricia- loved, loved, loved The Ceiling Man.  Can't wait to vote for the new one!
Alexa- I do think that nominators have to live in a country that has Amazon, and maybe that supports the Scout program.  It's not only the US that can nominate, but I'm not certain what the criteria are.  Maybe someone with more know-how than me will shed some light.

Many hugs to anyone that supported the Headtalker for my book release!  Folks in this group just rock!

Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Hey everyone,

I've completed the technical details to launch Corsair and I'm gearing up for the pre-order strategy. Got my paperback version ready, have a few beta readers for reviews,
and will go live once I set the date for the Kindle version.

So I've got 2 questions:

1 - Any recommendations for best promotional sites? Obviously Book Bub is a longshot, so what do you consider the best of the rest?

2 - Anybody here interested in beta reading Corsair? You can private message me with an address and I'd love to send you an e-copy. Please just let me know.

Here's the cover of the paperback!


----------



## Jill James

Nominated The Final Enemy. Good luck!!


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Jada- I'm totes stealing your appeal on the Amazon author page idea. it's a great idea.
> Patricia- loved, loved, loved The Ceiling Man. Can't wait to vote for the new one!
> Alexa- I do think that nominators have to live in a country that has Amazon, and maybe that supports the Scout program. It's not only the US that can nominate, but I'm not certain what the criteria are. Maybe someone with more know-how than me will shed some light.
> 
> Many hugs to anyone that supported the Headtalker for my book release! Folks in this group just rock!
> 
> Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news!


Thanks Julianne! You are my hero--I had a tough time working up the courage for a second run after selection. I probably would have crawled under the bed and taken up residence with the dust bunnies if it hadn't been selected. I'm looking forward to your next run, and Teatime is on my (way too lengthy) TBR list. Loved the cover!


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated the Neglected Ones and Moon, good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KJD1957

Great stats for Sponsor, Matt. 
Welcome to the Waiting Game! Yuck!


----------



## ID Johnson

Wow! Lots of posts since last I visited--yesterday afternoon! I can't possibly thank all of you individually who nominated my book without clogging up the thread so thank you all so very much! I also have the top three in my nominations. Best of luck to everyone who has just launched recently. It is a crazy adventure but one of the best things I've ever done as an author. This group will make the stress so much easier to handle! 
Today is the last day for Beneath the Inconstant Moon on KS, but I will still be here through the misery of waiting to hear, nominating and adding to the discussion when I can.  I haven't been posting for long, but I've been reading for months, and this really is the most supportive group of writers I've ever come across. Thanks again for making me feel welcome and for all of the great tips and suggestions!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

AlexaKang said:


> Alyson, do you know how long they'll take for your final edits?


I have no clue. Maybe someone who's received their final edits can answer that question. I got my congrats email on March 28, then took about a week to go over the ms again before I sent it in, so it's been a while. I already received my advance, tho, which is nice.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Patricia KC said:


> My second dive into the Scout waters went live today. This one is a different genre, a different tone--and under a different name.
> 
> Current Mood:
> 
> A. Is it too early to drink?
> B. I didn't do it. That crazy Kay Charles person did.
> C. What was I thinking?
> D. All of the above.
> 
> Ghosts in Glass Houses is at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VUGFMKARUN3T
> 
> I probably need to update my signature here. After I have more coffee--or something stronger.


I just saved it...looks great!


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> Great stats for Sponsor, Matt.
> Welcome to the Waiting Game! Yuck!


Is my Wait almost over? It feels like I've been waiting FOREVER.

I was happiest with the 1.7k internal views. It seems like internals can almost, but not quite, keep a campaign H&T. Of course, whenever I was off the list, internals would drop to zero, making it really tough to get back on.


----------



## Patricia KC

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I have no clue. Maybe someone who's received their final edits can answer that question. I got my congrats email on March 28, then took about a week to go over the ms again before I sent it in, so it's been a while. I already received my advance, tho, which is nice.


My experience and that of a few others says about a month--give or take a couple of weeks--from turning in the post-selection manuscript. Nice wide range there. Big help, right?


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Patricia KC said:


> My experience and that of a few others says about a month--give or take a couple of weeks--from turning in the post-selection manuscript. Nice wide range there. Big help, right?


I went back into my gmails and found that I received an email on April 20 stating that KS had begun working on my manuscript and I'd receive their suggestions by May 15, which coincides with what you're saying.


----------



## C L Salaski

TT Rankin said:


> Nominated the Neglected Ones and Moon, good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks so much, TT. Have a wonderful weekend!

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just nominated The Neglected Ones, Beneath The Inconstant Moon, and The Final Enemy. Good luck to all three!


Thanks so much for the nomination, J.G.

Kind regards,

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

Tom Swyers said:


> Nominated!


Thank you so much for your nomination, Tom!

I've been studying your Top Secret Diary. It is great! How kind and thoughtful of you to share all of this helpful information here on kboards.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

matthewlehr said:


> I nominated:
> The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini


Thanks so much, Matt.

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 
> Best of luck to all three and all those waiting in KS limbo!
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much for nominating The Neglected Ones, Mark.

All the best to you!

Cindy


----------



## Patricia KC

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I went back into my gmails and found that I received an email on April 20 stating that KS had begun working on my manuscript and I'd receive their suggestions by May 15, which coincides with what you're saying.


The post-selection waiting is _almost_ as bad as the campaign. Also--thank you for saving _Ghosts_!


----------



## Jada Ryker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Jada- I'm totes stealing your appeal on the Amazon author page idea. it's a great idea.
> Patricia- loved, loved, loved The Ceiling Man. Can't wait to vote for the new one!
> Alexa- I do think that nominators have to live in a country that has Amazon, and maybe that supports the Scout program. It's not only the US that can nominate, but I'm not certain what the criteria are. Maybe someone with more know-how than me will shed some light.
> 
> Many hugs to anyone that supported the Headtalker for my book release! Folks in this group just rock!
> 
> Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news!


I tried putting the first campaign's information on my Amazon and GoodReads author profiles. Nothing in the top external sources. Now with the second campaign, the Amazon link is in the top external sources! Weird!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Quincy said:


> As a reader and Scouter, I really appreciated following your journey through your dedicated thread. I especially loved your plan to give free copies of your book to those who nominated even if it wasn't selected- that seems like a genius way to get subscribers and reviews. It wasn't necessary in your case of course because you were selected, but it seems like a good idea for other folks to consider- I would love to get free copies of books I nominate


Hi Quincy,

You're welcome!

Hindsight is always 20-20.

I didn't need to, but I planned to lose.

The odds dictate your actions if you listen to them.

The Kindle Scout platform is more geared toward a win/lose outcome. Needs to be fixed IMO

I created a win-win scenario and that's why I worked so hard.

Would I have worked so hard without my workaround and plan?

Nope.

I would have taken a more passive approach as advocated by so many here. (I understand that some people don't have the time or resources to dedicate to such a plan).

Tom


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> You have to because the odds are against selection-- a 2-3% chance of selection.


Hi Tom.

Just a small note

Speaking as someone from the exact sciences, I do not agree with you. It's not a lottery.

If you are 1 in 100, and the result is totally random, then your odds are 1%. This is called a lottery.

But Kindle Scout is not a lottery, there is no luck in it, so it does not make sense to talk about % odds.
Amazon is a publishing giant, they would not choose their titles randomly.

It's not like a pretty girl on the TV pulling a ball with a number from inside a box.

Amazon will actually read our books, not choose it randomly. *The selection will go by merit, not by luck*.

So it does not make sense to say that someone has only 2 to 3% chance. It would be more accurate to say that only 2 to 3% of books will be selected, this is true.

The question is: Will my book be within these 2 to 3%?

I think that the only way to ensure this is to write a good book with commercial appeal.


----------



## amdonehere

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I went back into my gmails and found that I received an email on April 20 stating that KS had begun working on my manuscript and I'd receive their suggestions by May 15, which coincides with what you're saying.


Thanks Alyson and Patricia.

Must be hard to sit on a MS and wait for it to release.

In your experience, did you have a lot of editing to do? Just out of curiosoty, what changed did you make to your MS in that one week before it went to the KP/Kirkus editor?


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Hi Tom.
> 
> Just a small note
> 
> Speaking as someone from the exact sciences, I do not agree with you. It's not a lottery.
> 
> If you are 1 in 100, and the result is totally random, then your odds are 1%. This is called a lottery.
> 
> But Kindle Scout is not a lottery, there is no luck in it, so it does not make sense to talk about % odds.
> Amazon is a publishing giant, they would not choose their titles randomly.
> 
> It's not like a pretty girl on the TV pulling a ball with a number from inside a box.
> 
> Amazon will actually read our books, not choose it randomly. *The selection will go by merit, not by luck*.
> 
> So it does not make sense to say that someone has only 2 to 3% chance. It would be more accurate to say that only 2 to 3% of books will be selected, this is true.
> 
> The question is: Will my book be within these 2 to 3%?
> 
> I think that the only way to ensure this is to write a good book with commercial appeal.


Merit is definitely essential, but not the only essential quality. Some of the books that aren't chosen are indeed high quality and meritorious of publication, but KS might not consider the genre particularly marketable at that point in time. Also, the author's previously published work(s) and their success seems to be a factor in some cases, but not all.

I'll leave the odds and percentages theories up to the gamblers and math teachers. I was an English Language Arts teacher, and always thankful for computer grading programs that did all that for me


----------



## amdonehere

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Hi Tom.
> 
> Just a small note
> 
> Speaking as someone from the exact sciences, I do not agree with you. It's not a lottery.
> 
> If you are 1 in 100, and the result is totally random, then your odds are 1%. This is called a lottery.
> 
> But Kindle Scout is not a lottery, there is no luck in it, so it does not make sense to talk about % odds.
> Amazon is a publishing giant, they would not choose their titles randomly.
> 
> It's not like a pretty girl on the TV pulling a ball with a number from inside a box.
> 
> Amazon will actually read our books, not choose it randomly. *The selection will go by merit, not by luck*.
> 
> So it does not make sense to say that someone has only 2 to 3% chance. It would be more accurate to say that only 2 to 3% of books will be selected, this is true.
> 
> The question is: Will my book be within these 2 to 3%?
> 
> I think that the only way to ensure this is to write a good book with commercial appeal.


Adrian, I think Tom's point is that it works better to approach this with the assumption you won't win, but rather, use the 30-day campaign as a book launch platform.

And MHO, I don't believe selection is luck, but I'm not sure it's entirely merit either. Yes of course the book has to be well written. That's the baseline. But my own personally guess is Amazon selects books based on big data and data science. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KJD1957

ID Johnson said:


> ...I haven't been posting for long, but I've been reading for months, and this really is the most supportive group of writers I've ever come across. Thanks again for making me feel welcome and for all of the great tips and suggestions!


Yep, I agree. A fantastic group of supportive authors.
Thanks guys.


----------



## HLCherryholmes

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and I'm on the run to a craft fair to set up my traveling book table - so let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Neglected Ones by C.L. Salaski
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Beneath the Inconstant Moon by I.D. Johnson
> 1 day left  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> 1 day left  Animal Graph by M. Black
> 1 day left  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 2 days left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
> 5 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 5 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 5 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 6 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 7 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
> 9 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 9 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 12 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 14 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 19 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 19 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 20 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 20 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> 20 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
> 21 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
> 22 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
> 23 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
> 26 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 26 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


Just wanted to say how much I appreciate this list for nominations!


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

I'm writing my second novel for another KS campaign, if I can find the courage to do it again, and need an excellent developmental editor.  Anyone have any recommendations?
--JoAnn


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jill James said:


> Nominated The Final Enemy. Good luck!!


Thanks Jill!

I appreciate the support! Dan


----------



## amdonehere

JoAnn Franklin said:


> I'm writing my second novel for another KS campaign, if I can find the courage to do it again, and need an excellent developmental editor. Anyone have any recommendations?
> --JoAnn


JoAnn, I'll PM you mine.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> Is my Wait almost over? It feels like I've been waiting FOREVER.
> 
> I was happiest with the 1.7k internal views. It seems like internals can almost, but not quite, keep a campaign H&T. Of course, whenever I was off the list, internals would drop to zero, making it really tough to get back on.


Great Stats Matt!
A ton of views. what was your secret sauce? My last day is upon me so not like I can use any of it Dan


----------



## amdonehere

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Great Stats Matt!
> A ton of views. what was your secret sauce? My last day is upon me so not like I can use any of it Dan


Dan, I think we'd all like to know what's YOUR secret sauce.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Hi Tom.
> 
> Just a small note
> 
> Speaking as someone from the exact sciences, I do not agree with you. It's not a lottery.
> 
> If you are 1 in 100, and the result is totally random, then your odds are 1%. This is called a lottery.
> 
> But Kindle Scout is not a lottery, there is no luck in it, so it does not make sense to talk about % odds.
> Amazon is a publishing giant, they would not choose their titles randomly.
> 
> It's not like a pretty girl on the TV pulling a ball with a number from inside a box.
> 
> Amazon will actually read our books, not choose it randomly. *The selection will go by merit, not by luck*.
> 
> So it does not make sense to say that someone has only 2 to 3% chance. It would be more accurate to say that only 2 to 3% of books will be selected, this is true.
> 
> The question is: Will my book be within these 2 to 3%?
> 
> I think that the only way to ensure this is to write a good book with commercial appeal.


Agree Adrian that its all about the book's quality. That said, there is a measure of chance involved as to the number of books in a genre and if a book seems to resound with readers that is 'outside' the normal it could catch an editors attention.

Bottom line, write the best book you can. Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AlexaKang said:


> Dan, I think we'd all like to know what's YOUR secret sauce.


Its a family secret. If i told you I'd be ousted outta the family!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Merit is definitely essential, but not the only essential quality. Some of the books that aren't chosen are indeed high quality and meritorious of publication, but KS might not consider the genre particularly marketable at that point in time. Also, the author's previously published work(s) and their success seems to be a factor in some cases, but not all.


Agree.



Alyson Larrabee said:


> I'll leave the odds and percentages theories up to the gamblers and math teachers. I was an English Language Arts teacher, and always thankful for computer grading programs that did all that for me


  I`m a civil engineer, that`s why.



AlexaKang said:


> Adrian, I think Tom's point is that it works better to approach this with the assumption you won't win, but rather, use the 30-day campaign as a book launch platform.
> 
> And MHO, I don't believe selection is luck, but I'm not sure it's entirely merit either. Yes of course the book has to be well written. That's the baseline. But my own personally guess is Amazon selects books based on big data and data science. Just my 2 cents.


I agree with you too.

And TOM is right about everything, I just wanted to make clear about the % meaning.
Well, maybe I`m just a boring guy.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AlexaKang said:


> Adrian, I think Tom's point is that it works better to approach this with the assumption you won't win, but rather, use the 30-day campaign as a book launch platform.
> 
> And MHO, I don't believe selection is luck, but I'm not sure it's entirely merit either. Yes of course the book has to be well written. That's the baseline. But my own personally guess is Amazon selects books based on big data and data science. Just my 2 cents.


I agree with everybody. I know that sounds silly, but it's completely true. Amazon (depending on which stats you look at) selects 1-3% of KS submissions to be published. That also does not mean any one book has a 1-3% chance of selection. And I agree with Alexa that the Zon has data science as part of the puzzle. Bottom line, you need an engaging and well-written book to even be considered. However, books that are perhaps written a little less well can get picked it they are in a hot genre, and very well written books might not be picked. Like any publisher, there are other things to consider, such as have they published a similar story recently? etc.

I'm here to increase my launch, and I don't ever expect to be selected, though that would be spiffy. I'm not a set and forget KSer. I do what I can to drive traffic. My main point in my previous post is that not all authors starting out on the self publishing trail have money to spend on their campaign, and that's okay. One should not turn away from KS because of little or no budget. Books with quite low stats have been selected, and books with stats even higher than Tom's have not been. Even if your focus is on book launch, your launch will go better having done the KS campaign, even if you can't afford to spend money on advertisement. There are many cheap and free ways to promote your campaign and get some eyes on that book launch. Launch is important, I've always agreed with Tom on that.

So please, all you scouters, don't look at Tom's totally well-planned and well-executed campaign and feel like you might as well not bother because you don't have the money or time to follow in his footsteps. I don't, and I still strongly believe in the Scout program as a ways to maybe get published, and more importantly as a way to get more eyes on your book launch. Every launch I've had since this started has sold more copies than the book previous. I don't expect that to end.

Me, I have made the decision not to spend my limited budget on campaigning here. I'm saving up for a BookBub. It's going to take me a while, and there's no guarantee I'll get it, but I'm totally saving money for it.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Amazon (depending on which stats you look at) selects 1-3% of KS submissions to be published. That also does not mean any one book has a 1-3% chance of selection.


Exactly, you got the point.

Are you a mathematician?   

My note on TOM's comment about % was just a technical note.
Everything else he says is correct to me.


----------



## KJD1957

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I think that the only way to ensure this is to write a good book with commercial appeal.


Hi Adrian, 
I hear you, man. And I totally concur.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

AlexaKang said:


> JoAnn, I'll PM you mine.


Appreciate that!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I`m a civil engineer, that`s why.


I like an engineer with nice manners


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Great Stats Matt!
> A ton of views. what was your secret sauce? My last day is upon me so not like I can use any of it Dan


My secret was my catchy one-liner:

"The Final Enemy meets Ryan Kaine"


----------



## C L Salaski

My campaign just ended. Thank you to everyone who nominated "The Neglected Ones".

Cindy


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

C L Salaski said:


> My campaign just ended. Thank you to everyone who nominated "The Neglected Ones".
> 
> Cindy


I did it, Cindy.

Good luck!


----------



## matthewlehr

My current nominations are:

The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
Animal Graph by M. Black, and
Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang


----------



## KJD1957

matthewlehr said:


> My secret was my catchy one-liner:
> 
> "The Final Enemy meets Ryan Kaine"


Doubt that did you anything but harm, Matt. 
Five days and still waiting (but who's counting).


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and we've got some real ark-building weather going on outside. Too bad we have to go shopping for groceries today.

The craft show was fairly quiet, although I still managed to sell a dozen books. The table fee was low enough to make that profitable. Next Saturday we are going to set up at a local Farmer's Market. We are expecting a lot more traffic and hopefully more sales.

Now let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
LAST DAY LEFT!  Animal Graph by M. Black
LAST DAY LEFT!  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
1 day left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
4 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
4 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
4 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
5 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
6 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
8 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
8 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
11 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
13 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
18 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
18 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
19 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
19 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
19 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
20 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
21 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
22 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
25 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
25 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
28 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
28 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Nominations in.  Good luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JoAnn Franklin said:


> Nominations in. Good luck!


Thanks JoAnn.

The FINAL day for The FINAL Enemy. Thanks for all the support and consideration this group has tendered. Dan


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just added Animal Graph and Eternal Flame to The Final Enemy. Good luck!


----------



## KJD1957

My current nominations are:

The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
Animal Graph by M. Black, and
Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang

Good luck one and all


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Used my open slots to nominate the last-day-left'ers. Good luck everyone and happy Sunday to all. Now close that browser and get writing!


----------



## amdonehere

Thank you JoAnn, Matthewlehr, JG McKenney, Kerry Donovan, Billy DeCarlo for the nominations. Really, really appreciate it.

Best of luck to everyone for a great run and a great finish. This has definitely been a different and challenging experience. For those of you just getting into the game, be sure to check out Tom Swyer's theard. It's full of good info: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html.

Also, Lincoln Cole's book is a great one to help anyone get started: http://a.co/aYqBSup

If you have questions, please feel free to ask. I'll try my best to help and answer, as I'm sure will all the others.

Thanks also to Steven Vernon for putting up The List everyday and keep rallying us.

Onto the last stretch for me and then the next phase: The Waiting Game.

Maybe I should go an reread The Hunger Games.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open up and nominated:

Animal Graph by M. Black
Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang

Good luck to both!

Mark


----------



## Jill James

Added Animal Graph and Her Forsaken Prince (love SFR) Good luck!!


----------



## TT Rankin

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and we've got some real ark-building weather going on outside. Too bad we have to go shopping for groceries today.
> 
> The craft show was fairly quiet, although I still managed to sell a dozen books. The table fee was low enough to make that profitable. Next Saturday we are going to set up at a local Farmer's Market. We are expecting a lot more traffic and hopefully more sales.
> 
> Now let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Animal Graph by M. Black
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 1 day left  Supermind by John Michael Godier
> 4 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 4 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 4 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 5 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 6 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
> 8 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 8 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 11 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 13 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 18 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 18 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 19 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 19 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> 19 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
> 20 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
> 21 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
> 22 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
> 25 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 25 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 28 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


Hi Steve, may I please have my campaign included on your list? Thank you in advance, and also for maintaining it for all of us!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NR63KLI2KAJ6

T. T. Rankin


----------



## ID Johnson

It is a bit of a relief to be in the waiting room now, so long as I don't have to stay here for an eternity.  Thanks again to everyone who supported Beneath the Inconstant Moon, answered my questions, etc. You are all amazing! I have the top three in my nominations as well.
My final stats were not horrible, though they could've been better. 315 hours in H & T, 2910 views, 66% external. One thing I did that I haven't seen many others mention is boosting a pin on Pinterest. I got about 30 page views from that, which isn't spectacular, but I didn't spend too much on it so I think it was worth it. Also, the day my Thunderclap went off, I had almost 200 page views while my HeadTalker only got me 60. But by the time my ThunderClap took effect, I was already listed as "Ending soon" so I'm sure they weren't all due to the TC. I would definitely recommend doing both, however, since you reach different people and they're both free.
Best of luck to everyone, no matter what stage of the game you are in!


----------



## amdonehere

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open up and nominated:
> 
> Animal Graph by M. Black
> Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 
> Good luck to both!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark. Really appreciate it.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Hello, I just started a new Headtalker to cover the last third of my campaign. Any support appreciated and returned, I need 25 supporters. Thanks!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


----------



## AnitaLouise

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello, I just started a new Headtalker to cover the last third of my campaign. Any support appreciated and returned, I need 25 supporters. Thanks!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


Done!


----------



## Paul Kohler

Hey! I've just nominated the top three on Steve's list! Good luck, everyone. Unfortunately, I will not be able to nominate anyone else for the next 12 days, but know that you all are in my thoughts!  I'll jump back in once I return from vacation.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated:
The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
Animal Graph by M. Black
Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang

Best of luck to all.


----------



## C L Salaski

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello, I just started a new Headtalker to cover the last third of my campaign. Any support appreciated and returned, I need 25 supporters. Thanks!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


Hey Billy, I just supported your Headtalker account, sharing on Twitter, Facebook, and LinkedIn. I'm following you now. Will nominate Vigilante Angels very soon.

Best of luck to you,

Cindy


----------



## matthewlehr

ID Johnson said:


> It is a bit of a relief to be in the waiting room now, so long as I don't have to stay here for an eternity. Thanks again to everyone who supported Beneath the Inconstant Moon, answered my questions, etc. You are all amazing! I have the top three in my nominations as well.
> My final stats were not horrible, though they could've been better. 315 hours in H & T, 2910 views, 66% external. One thing I did that I haven't seen many others mention is boosting a pin on Pinterest. I got about 30 page views from that, which isn't spectacular, but I didn't spend too much on it so I think it was worth it. Also, the day my Thunderclap went off, I had almost 200 page views while my HeadTalker only got me 60. But by the time my ThunderClap took effect, I was already listed as "Ending soon" so I'm sure they weren't all due to the TC. I would definitely recommend doing both, however, since you reach different people and they're both free.
> Best of luck to everyone, no matter what stage of the game you are in!


Welcome to the Waiting Game! Those are very solid numbers that will help your launch no matter what the Zon decides.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

My Kindle Scout book is still my best selling title. Whatever the heck they do .. it works!  Cowboy Sanctuary has been in the top #20 for two months


----------



## amdonehere

AnitaLouise said:


> Nominated:
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> Animal Graph by M. Black
> Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 
> Best of luck to all.


Thanks Anita.

For everyone doing Headtalkers and Thunderclaps, I'm sorry, I really dread doing either of these for myself. I'd looked into them and I can't bring myself to do these campaigns for myself so I have stayed away from those and haven't set up accounts. Or in the case of Thunderclap, I set up one to support someone a couple of times a long time ago, but have since stayed away. It's not you, it's me.

I have been nominating your books so hope that helps.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Michelle Hughes said:


> My Kindle Scout book is still my best selling title. Whatever the heck they do .. it works! Cowboy Sanctuary has been in the top #20 for two months


Would you reveal numbers for us?   

Not about money, of course, but maybe about units sold.

Sorry, it's just that I'm dying to know about Kindle Scout real results for selected books.


----------



## ID Johnson

matthewlehr said:


> Welcome to the Waiting Game! Those are very solid numbers that will help your launch no matter what the Zon decides.


Thanks! I was definitely looking at this as a book launch platform since I don't really think they'll pick me, so I'm happy with those numbers. I am hoping to hear good news about Sponsor soon! I'm looking forward to reading the rest of it.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AnitaLouise said:


> Nominated:
> The Final Enemy by Dan Petrosini
> Animal Graph by M. Black
> Eternal Flame by Alexa Kang
> 
> Best of luck to all.


Thanks Anita!


----------



## amdonehere

My campaign is ending in 15 minutes.

It feels like, New Years Eve count down. Or something.

I've been living and breathing only this program the last 30 days. What am I going to do with myself when this is over??

I had no idea going into it that it would be such a surreal, out of body experience.


----------



## KJD1957

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello, I just started a new Headtalker to cover the last third of my campaign. Any support appreciated and returned, I need 25 supporters. Thanks!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


Done, Billy.
Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Would you reveal numbers for us?
> 
> Not about money, of course, but maybe about units sold.
> 
> Sorry, it's just that I'm dying to know about Kindle Scout real results for selected books.


COWBOY SANCTUARY is currently ranked #1,155 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Books > Romance > Western
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Westerns
#70 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense.

To keep a book sitting in that range you have to be selling about 109 copies a day, according to the Kindlepreneur Calculator.
https://kindlepreneur.com/amazon-kdp-sales-rank-calculator/#

Mileage does vary for Kindle Scout authors. Michelle Hughes is one of the stars. She's got a good book in a hot-selling category.

Does that help?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday.

This morning I have to head out the door early and drop off a craft show application to my publisher's office, as well as their cut of the weekend booksales. Then I have to keep on going and head for work.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Supermind by John Michael Godier
3 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
3 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
3 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
4 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
5 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
7 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
7 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
10 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
12 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
17 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
17 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
18 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
18 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
18 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
19 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
20 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
21 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
24 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
24 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
27 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
27 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

Supermind by John Michael Godier
Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk

Good luck to all three and the 14(!) in KS limbo.

Mark


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello all,
Thanks for all the support, chatter and recommendations.  Campaign over. Here are The Final Enemy's stats -

Campaign Stats for The Final Enemy
You can use this data to learn a little more about your Scouts and refine your outreach strategy. We update these stats every day.
Last updated: May 8, 2017 at 5:09 AM EDT
0
Ended
Start date: April 8, 2017
End date: May 8, 2017
Hours in Hot & Trending
566 of  720
Total campaign page views
2.6K

Internal  57%  External 43%

Thanks Dan


----------



## Anthelid

My science fiction short story published on Amazon Kindle has been entered into the Kindle Storyteller competition and is 99 cents but will be free from May 10 to May 15. Downloads and reviews welcome. Its about a world where its illegal to show your face and all must don holographic masks to prevent inequality based on appearance. 
Book Link:
https://www.amazon.com/Day-Universal-Holos-B-Campbell-ebook/dp/B071KZVPZF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494242666&sr=8-1&keywords=the+day+of+the+universal+holos


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Just to confirm the rules...

Can a book be in instafreebie either before or during a kindle scout campaign?

I notice it says this...

Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale in any format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites — where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them — are eligible.

So that sounds like yes?...


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I just used my open slots to nominate from Steve's list. 

Thanks to all who have supported my Headtalker, I don't always acknowledge here because I don't want to clutter up the list too much, but I'm thankful and reciprocate. I'm starting to wonder if it's worth it though. I don't see a lot of hits on my page view list that seem to be from it, but maybe some of the m.facebook.com are from that? It's a lot of work, and sure has an impact on one's own social media sites. I didn't realize that my own was filling up with photos of bare-chested men on book covers! 

I'm in the final third of my campaign, it's been a fun ride, and very worthwhile in terms of what you learn about book marketing and promo.


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated Supermind and Her Forsaken Prince...good luck John and Maya!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

I'm about to take a peek at Create Space and start thinking about my print edition. I've never done this before. Stand by for stupid questions.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I'm about to take a peek at Create Space and start thinking about my print edition. I've never done this before. Stand by for stupid questions.


There is no such thing as a stupid question! (One of my favorite lines from my teacher days--though I did from time to time regret saying it.)

I do my own paperback formatting, and it isn't hard once one gets used to it, but undoubtedly you will have some questions as you do it the first time.


----------



## Used To Be BH

A.G.Barnett said:


> Just to confirm the rules...
> 
> Can a book be in instafreebie either before or during a kindle scout campaign?
> 
> I notice it says this...
> 
> Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale in any format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites - where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them - are eligible.
> 
> So that sounds like yes?...


I would play it safe and assume the answer is yes. Though posting on instafreebie may or may not be publishing in the normal sense of the word, I can't think Amazon would be pleased to have you give away a book they'll be trying to sell if they pick you. (Of course, they give free copies to all of your nominators if your book is selected, but that's for a specific purpose, and they have control over it.)


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Bill Hiatt said:


> I would play it safe and assume the answer is yes. Though posting on instafreebie may or may not be publishing in the normal sense of the word, I can't think Amazon would be pleased to have you give away a book they'll be trying to sell if they pick you. (Of course, they give free copies to all of your nominators if your book is selected, but that's for a specific purpose, and they have control over it.)


Hmm...

I was thinking of just uploading a sample which would match the scout one and say to people that they can get the book free through scout...


----------



## amdonehere

A.G.Barnett said:


> Just to confirm the rules...
> 
> Can a book be in instafreebie either before or during a kindle scout campaign?
> 
> I notice it says this...
> 
> Submit never-before-published books: Kindle Scout books should not have been available for sale in any format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, manuscripts that have appeared on blogs or social media sites - where you share drafts of your work, but can't receive money for them - are eligible.
> 
> So that sounds like yes?...


I've asked the KS team this very specific question a while back. This was their answer:



> Regarding your other concern, as long as your title hasn't been published and for sale on another platform, you are welcome to share copies with reviewers or bloggers. If your book is selected, you will have 30 days to remove your full book from any free sites (you can keep up to 10% up to promote your book).
> 
> More information can be found in our FAQ page.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help


So it seems that yes, you can give your book away on Instafreebie. It's disqualified if it's "published AND for sale".

That said, I thing strategy wise it is not a good idea to mass giveaway on Instafreebie.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Nominated the top three on Steve's list. Good luck!


----------



## matthewlehr

My current nominations, 

LAST DAY LEFT! Supermind by John Michael Godier
3 days left Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
3 days left What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk

Good luck to all you poor souls playing the Waiting Game!


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hello all,
> Thanks for all the support, chatter and recommendations. Campaign over. Here are The Final Enemy's stats -
> 
> Campaign Stats for The Final Enemy
> You can use this data to learn a little more about your Scouts and refine your outreach strategy. We update these stats every day.
> Last updated: May 8, 2017 at 5:09 AM EDT
> 0
> Ended
> Start date: April 8, 2017
> End date: May 8, 2017
> Hours in Hot & Trending
> 566 of 720
> Total campaign page views
> 2.6K
> 
> Internal 57% External 43%
> 
> Thanks Dan


Jelly of your H&T! You must've had lots of high-quality, lingering views! Good luck!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

My campaign for Angel of Death ended 28th April and still no answer from Amazon.

Either they are deciding about my book right now or my book wasn't even read yet.

The 30 days campaign was ok for me, I was not that anxious, but now I understand why many of you told about the infamous 15 days waiting. It is really horrible, and I guess it gets even worst when the NO letter arrives. But then, a few days after should be enough to close the wound.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Adrian Ferrer said:


> My campaign for Angel of Death ended 28th April and still no answer from Amazon.


Someone said word comes on Tuesdays and Fridays, and I think that held true last week. Good luck!


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

I just noticed that the Scout terms tells about 15 days after the end of the campaign but they tell nothing about *business days*, so I guess weekends are also counting.

That means today is the eleventh day. At least, the end is near, for good or for bad.


----------



## byjehunter

Anthelid said:


> My science fiction short story published on Amazon Kindle has been entered into the Kindle Storyteller competition and is 99 cents but will be free from May 10 to May 15. Downloads and reviews welcome. Its about a world where its illegal to show your face and all must don holographic masks to prevent inequality based on appearance.
> Book Link:
> https://www.amazon.com/Day-Universal-Holos-B-Campbell-ebook/dp/B071KZVPZF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494242666&sr=8-1&keywords=the+day+of+the+universal+holos


Interesting concept! I will have to check it out. How long is the read?


----------



## Patricia KC

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I just noticed that the Scout terms tells about 15 days after the end of the campaign but they tell nothing about *business days*, so I guess weekends are also counting.
> 
> That means today is the eleventh day. At least, the end is near, for good or for bad.


Weekends do count. I got word on my first run on a Saturday, over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend. I know a few others have heard (either way) on the weekend, so it's possible.

The waiting is awful. Good luck on the outcome!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Nominated Supermind, "What the hell.../Angry Man” (love that concept), and Spark Out.  Good luck all!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> Jelly of your H&T! You must've had lots of high-quality, lingering views! Good luck!


Thanks Matt
Not sure what to make of it.
Now in the waiting room....


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michelle Hughes said:


> My Kindle Scout book is still my best selling title. Whatever the heck they do .. it works! Cowboy Sanctuary has been in the top #20 for two months


That's awesome, Michelle! I really enjoyed your book!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Also still waiting.

If your novel is picked, are there any stipulations concerning the release of a print version? If not, does it make sense to release both versions simultaneously?

Good luck to others who are waiting and to those of you whose campaigns are ending!


----------



## Patricia KC

Michael Sussman said:


> Also still waiting.
> 
> If your novel is picked, are there any stipulations concerning the release of a print version? If not, does it make sense to release both versions simultaneously?
> 
> Good luck to others who are waiting and to those of you whose campaigns are ending!


The only thing they ask is that you don't release the print version before the release of the Kindle version (the release date, not the day it goes up for pre-order). I had mine all ready and waiting on CreateSpace, with all of the distribution channels unchecked to prevent accidents. As soon as the Kindle release was official, I hit distribute.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Patricia KC said:


> The only thing they ask is that you don't release the print version before the release of the Kindle version (the release date, not the day it goes up for pre-order). I had mine all ready and waiting on CreateSpace, with all of the distribution channels unchecked to prevent accidents. As soon as the Kindle release was official, I hit distribute.


Thanks, Patricia!


----------



## byjehunter

I just got back from a weekend writing retreat, which was amazing. The bad news is that my campaign is struggling. I've seen lots of mention on her about Thunderclap and HeadTalker, both of which I'd never heard of before. I decided to try a HeadTalker campaign but so far that seems just as difficult as anything else. (I would appreciate any support! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/ )

I was wondering if anyone wanted to share how much they budgeted for campaigning? I've had a few different emails from 'marketers', which seems pricey. I'm not sure it's worth it. Because KS tracks the links people are coming from, I'm wondering if they do some kind of filtering, and weigh some sources higher than others. I love that I can use the KS campaign to try different forms of marketing and track them back to the links, and I worry that getting someone from outside to market for me would hinder and mask the effort I'm making. Any thoughts?


----------



## lincolnjcole

byjehunter said:


> I just got back from a weekend writing retreat, which was amazing. The bad news is that my campaign is struggling. I've seen lots of mention on her about Thunderclap and HeadTalker, both of which I'd never heard of before. I decided to try a HeadTalker campaign but so far that seems just as difficult as anything else. (I would appreciate any support! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/ )
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to share how much they budgeted for campaigning? I've had a few different emails from 'marketers', which seems pricey. I'm not sure it's worth it. Because KS tracks the links people are coming from, I'm wondering if they do some kind of filtering, and weigh some sources higher than others. I love that I can use the KS campaign to try different forms of marketing and track them back to the links, and I worry that getting someone from outside to market for me would hinder and mask the effort I'm making. Any thoughts?


Glad you enjoyed your weekend retreat! Keep in mind if you budget for marketing on Kindle Scout and don't get picked, it is basically wasted money. It depends on your goal: if you are all-in to get selected, then it might be worth budgeting and pushing for broke...also, if your hope is to get everyone who nominated free copies then it is worth getting extra people (after all, the free copies KP gives away count as legit kindle store sales, which makes them worth millions of times more than netgalley copies would ever be).

However, if you aren't sure you'll get picked or this is just a 'meh, i'll give it a try' venture then I would take whatever budget and plan for launch. After all, you can pay for promotion during the kindle scout launch anyway and drive interest in your book through things like facebook ads, etc (but don't need to) and if you spend money and don't get picked, that could cut into your possible launch budget and damage the books long term sales.

If you are all-in for getting promoted, then your budget will still vary. For example, one author who ran a campaign was probably closing in on 2k+ budget, but for most people you can get by with 100-200 at most. When I ran my campaign, I did about a 800 budget to try out a lot of different programs for the guide book on the program (I did three different campaigns with three different genres of books, and I was selected only one time when I put forward the highest budget) and it paid off becauase I was selected, but keep in mind that is 800 dollars less I can call actual profit for the book, and if I hadn't been selected it would have been a waste.

So, that is my convoluted way of saying: figure out what YOU are trying to do and set your budget from there. You can easily get by with <200 dollars, but you can also easily drop 2k for some major promotion with a lot of expensive services, but if your book isn't amazing that won't really matter and that money would be WAY better sent paying for some hefty promotions when you actually launch the book.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Patricia KC said:


> Weekends do count. I got word on my first run on a Saturday, over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend. I know a few others have heard (either way) on the weekend, so it's possible.
> 
> The waiting is awful. Good luck on the outcome!


Thanks for the info!

It makes sense to count weekends for the 15 days answer period, since the 30 days campaign counts weekends.


----------



## Anthelid

byjehunter said:


> Interesting concept! I will have to check it out. How long is the read?


Its only a little over six thousand words but it ties in with another longer novel I wrote that takes place in the same world and is eighty-thousand words. I need to make some revisions on that one.  Hoping to get it published soon.


----------



## Patricia KC

lincolnjcole said:


> So, that is my convoluted way of saying: figure out what YOU are trying to do and set your budget from there. You can easily get by with <200 dollars, but you can also easily drop 2k for some major promotion with a lot of expensive services, but if your book isn't amazing that won't really matter and that money would be WAY better sent paying for some hefty promotions when you actually launch the book.


As usual, Lincoln covers it perfectly.

Just to throw in my experience, I did no paid promotion on my first run and don't intend to this time. First, I couldn't/can't afford it. Second, it seemed to me any promotion money was better spend if/when the book was published, whether by KS or self-pubbed. (This thinking may well be influenced by my non-existant budget.  ) My attitude was that if I couldn't afford to take the money to a casino and lose it in a slot machine, I couldn't afford to use it on the campaign.

My stats were low (924 page views, 162 hours H&T). There were days when I had zero page views, and I was sorely tempted to pay for promotion. I didn't, and yet the book was selected. I wouldn't be surprised if Scout knows where the votes are coming from. I don't believe that hurts your chances, but at the same time, I don't believe they ever intended the Scout process to reward only those who spend the most money on their campaigns. That said, paid campaign promotion may (or may not) help your book launch, no matter how it's published.

I have received even more emails from promoters in the first few days of the new campaign than in the entire run of my last (and I got quite a few then). I've deleted them all. A whole cottage industry has grown up around Scout. The world is full of people eager to separate anxious writers from their money, so choose any paid promo carefully.

YMMV. As Lincoln said, this is your decision. Do what you feel comfortable with, but don't go spending anything you can't afford.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I agree with Lincoln and Patricia.  Of course you can spend money on the campaign, it all comes down to what you can afford and what you are willing to risk, as well as what your goal is.  KS isn't a popularity contest or pay to win, thank heaven for that.  Selection is all about the book itself.  More nominees can mean a better launch, but not a better chance of selection.


----------



## Jada Ryker

byjehunter said:


> I just got back from a weekend writing retreat, which was amazing. The bad news is that my campaign is struggling. I've seen lots of mention on her about Thunderclap and HeadTalker, both of which I'd never heard of before. I decided to try a HeadTalker campaign but so far that seems just as difficult as anything else. (I would appreciate any support! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/ )
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to share how much they budgeted for campaigning? I've had a few different emails from 'marketers', which seems pricey. I'm not sure it's worth it. Because KS tracks the links people are coming from, I'm wondering if they do some kind of filtering, and weigh some sources higher than others. I love that I can use the KS campaign to try different forms of marketing and track them back to the links, and I worry that getting someone from outside to market for me would hinder and mask the effort I'm making. Any thoughts?


I supported your HeadTalker...I was #8 

As for budget: This is my second Kindle Scout campaign. I've blogged about the first campaign and have posted once about the second campaign here: http://jadaryker.com/?p=286

During my first campaign (May 2016), James Fraser was kind enough to allow me to run promotions for the campaign as an experiment on GenrePulse. In return, I provided him with my daily statistics so he could see the sharp upward spikes in views when he ran the promotions. He developed a service geared toward Kindle Scout Campaigns. Scout Boost $94 for each promotion, and you can't run it any oftener than once every 7 days. You might get lucky and get a 25% off coupon.

I booked Author Shout as soon as the new campaign started. It's very inexpensive; the page says $10: https://authorshout.com/promote-with-us - be sure and scroll down to Kindle Scout Campaign option. They provided graphics for me to use. I used one of them for my HeadTalker: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-freak-show-below

I tried to boost the Facebook post about the campaign, but the ad didn't get approved because they said it was too much text. Not sure if I will continue to pursue approval, since I'm pretty happy with the views.

Free things you can do: Read mine and other blog posts (I have links in my new blog post), of course HeadTalker, send a (as in one) personal message to each of your FB friends (you can spread out over the weeks), post about your campaign on FB (I limit to once per week and will post a fifth time at the final couple of days to avoid wearing out my welcome), change your author profiles on Amazon and GoodReads to include an appeal and link to your campaign (I did get several views), and you could post in FB groups that allow promotion - you might want to use a clickable link to see if you get traffic.

The above adds up to less than a hundred bucks (with coupon). I spent way more than that on the first campaign, especially with FB boosted posts.

I've gotten emails from promoters, and have trashed without reading them. As I wrote on my blog, there's always someone who's ready to take your money. Nigerian prince, IRS scams, unknown promoters, take your pick.

I hope this helps


----------



## byjehunter

Thanks so much for the POVs, Lincoln, Patricia, Julianne, and Jada (also for the HT boost Jada). 

I think, as Lincoln pointed out, I just really haven't settled on what I want this campaign to do for me, partially because I'm not sure what it can do. I think a second campaign would feel much more solid versus something like floating out on the open ocean. There was some talk last week about KS selecting less YA books, since ebooks and emarketing to teens is a most difficult sell (as some say, anyway.) I'm definately going to try all the stuff mentioned, and some new new things too. And of course I'll be keeping my eye on kboards and reading everything out there.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

In terms of budgets, I've spent 25 pounds on facebook and 10 dollars on authorshout, with a mighty zero hours in hot and trending (sigh).  I could throw money at it, but I'm not willing to spend huge amounts in case I'm not picked - I'd much rather have that money for the launch.

My mailing list has been an excellent free way of getting nominations, even if it hasn't got me on the hot and trending list.  I wrote a 20k word prequel novella and popped it up on instafreebie.  In less than two weeks it's got me a mailing list of 450.  Pretty nifty for something that didn't cost me anything (instafreebie free trial) and I can use it for the book launch.

Tania (City Under Ice)


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I just noticed that the Scout terms tells about 15 days after the end of the campaign but they tell nothing about *business days*, so I guess weekends are also counting.
> 
> That means today is the eleventh day. At least, the end is near, for good or for bad.


I got the news on a Tuesday, if that helps.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I got the news on a Tuesday, if that helps.


Yes, I heard on a Tuesday, too. If you look at the list of selected books with a calendar side by side, you 'll see that most (but not quite all) were selected on a Tuesday or a Friday. That seems to be the pattern.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated:

Supermind by John Michael Godier
Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk

Great excerpts, everyone!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

T E Scott Writer said:


> In terms of budgets, I've spent 25 pounds on facebook and 10 dollars on authorshout, with a mighty zero hours in hot and trending (sigh). I could throw money at it, but I'm not willing to spend huge amounts in case I'm not picked - I'd much rather have that money for the launch.
> 
> My mailing list has been an excellent free way of getting nominations, even if it hasn't got me on the hot and trending list. I wrote a 20k word prequel novella and popped it up on instafreebie. In less than two weeks it's got me a mailing list of 450. Pretty nifty for something that didn't cost me anything (instafreebie free trial) and I can use it for the book launch.
> 
> Tania (City Under Ice)


Thats a good idea. I spent 125 US on my campaign which ended yesterday. Also went to my newsletter and FB posts (unpaid( 566 hrs in H&T 2.6K page views. Good luck Dan


----------



## KJD1957

I've nomed:
Supermind by John Michael Godier
What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
Spark Out by Nick Rippington

Good luck everyone.


----------



## KJD1957

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Thanks to all who have supported my Headtalker, I don't always acknowledge here because I don't want to clutter up the list too much, but I'm thankful and reciprocate. I'm starting to wonder if it's worth it though. I don't see a lot of hits on my page view list that seem to be from it, but maybe some of the m.facebook.com are from that? It's a lot of work, and sure has an impact on one's own social media sites.


I tend to agree with you. I'm not doing Headtalker of TC -- pretty much a waste of time from what I can tell.


----------



## JMG

Hey hey everybody. Supermind is in its last day of its campaign and has been on the hot and trending list all day! This I did not expect and I thank all of you that have nominated it or at least gave the excerpt a read. I've been crawling around on Kindle Scout all month learning the ropes and giving my nominations. I will continue to do so, and am delighted by the great stuff I've read, especially by some really gifted writers on this board. Thanks folks and whether I make it or not, I'll be around here nominating your novels from now on. Best of luck to you all! 

And a special thanks to Steve for that wonderful daily list. It's a fantastic resource for people interested in Kindle Scout. 

Best,
John Michael Godier


----------



## ID Johnson

byjehunter said:


> I just got back from a weekend writing retreat, which was amazing. The bad news is that my campaign is struggling. I've seen lots of mention on her about Thunderclap and HeadTalker, both of which I'd never heard of before. I decided to try a HeadTalker campaign but so far that seems just as difficult as anything else. (I would appreciate any support! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/ )
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to share how much they budgeted for campaigning? I've had a few different emails from 'marketers', which seems pricey. I'm not sure it's worth it. Because KS tracks the links people are coming from, I'm wondering if they do some kind of filtering, and weigh some sources higher than others. I love that I can use the KS campaign to try different forms of marketing and track them back to the links, and I worry that getting someone from outside to market for me would hinder and mask the effort I'm making. Any thoughts?


I supported your HeadTalker. I think I was #9. If you need more support, check out the Facebook groups for HT and TC. Most of those people are super nice and supportive and some of them even nominated my book without me even asking.
I tried throwing a little bit of money at a lot of different promos to see what stuck. For me, AuthorShout was definitely the biggest bang for my buck. $10 got me two amazing banners that I used all over social media and about 40 page views. At 25 cents per view, that's not too bad. Boosting my Facebook posts also helped a lot. I did do Scout Boost and got a lot of views from that. I have worked with Genre Pulse several times in the past and always gotten good results so I didn't mind using $74 to have James help me out with KS. I was looking at this from the perspective of launching immediately after rejection, so I spent a little more money on it than maybe I would have if I wasn't going to launch right away once I get that fateful email. As others have said, you just have to see what you can afford and what you want to do with your book. There's definitely no right or wrong answer. 
And since I feel a little lost not promoting anything the last few days, I will go send some tweets for your campaign and set up a post on my author FB page as well. If anyone else wants a little help from my meager social media, let me know. It's weird not thinking about promotions....


----------



## MichelleKidd

byjehunter said:


> I just got back from a weekend writing retreat, which was amazing. The bad news is that my campaign is struggling. I've seen lots of mention on her about Thunderclap and HeadTalker, both of which I'd never heard of before. I decided to try a HeadTalker campaign but so far that seems just as difficult as anything else. (I would appreciate any support! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/ )
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to share how much they budgeted for campaigning? I've had a few different emails from 'marketers', which seems pricey. I'm not sure it's worth it. Because KS tracks the links people are coming from, I'm wondering if they do some kind of filtering, and weigh some sources higher than others. I love that I can use the KS campaign to try different forms of marketing and track them back to the links, and I worry that getting someone from outside to market for me would hinder and mask the effort I'm making. Any thoughts?


Supported! Best of luck!


----------



## Mike Farlow

Just nominated

Supermind by John Michael Godier


----------



## T E Scott Writer

What happened, this thread was on page 2! Well after my moaning about never being h & t i sent a message out to this weeks instafreebie subscribers (220 people) and I got on the list! Have I mentioned how much I love instafreebie?

Tania (City Under Ice)


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
2 days left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
2 days left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
3 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
4 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
6 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
9 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
9 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
11 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
16 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
16 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
17 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
17 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
17 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
18 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
19 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
20 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
23 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
23 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
26 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
26 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Hi, guys.

Just got my rejection letter for ANGEL OF DEATH from Scout.

Somehow, it is a relief. They made me wait a lot!

Thank you all who nominated my book and also for your kind words.

ANGEL OF DEATH contains a huge discovering I made after 12 years of study. It's potential is immeasurable, not because of my writing style, talent or creativity, but because of its content. This is not about me, not about my ego, but about the diamond I found. I did not lie in the book description, nor I was being fancy or exaggerated.

I'm telling the truth and I will fight to share what I discovered with the entire World.

Good luck to you all who are still on the run!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just got my rejection letter for ANGEL OF DEATH from Scout.
> 
> Somehow, it is a relief. They made me wait a lot!
> 
> Thank you all who nominated my book and also for your kind words.
> 
> ANGEL OF DEATH contains a huge discovering I made after 12 years of study. It's potential is immeasurable, not because of my writing style, talent or creativity, but because of its content. This is not about me, not about my ego, but about the diamond I found. I did not lie in the book description, nor I was being fancy or exaggerated.
> 
> I'm telling the truth and I will fight to share what I discovered with the entire World.
> 
> Good luck to you all who are still on the run!


Sorry for the rejection but good luck with the launch!


----------



## TT Rankin

In 3 days I've gotten 129 page views...hope all that traffics not bringing down any of their servers! 😆

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

TT Rankin said:


> In 3 days I've gotten 129 page views...hope all that traffics not bringing down any of their servers! &#128518;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


LMAO. Here's hoping their servers can handle it


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just got my rejection letter for ANGEL OF DEATH from Scout.
> 
> Somehow, it is a relief. They made me wait a lot!
> 
> Thank you all who nominated my book and also for your kind words.
> 
> ANGEL OF DEATH contains a huge discovering I made after 12 years of study. It's potential is immeasurable, not because of my writing style, talent or creativity, but because of its content. This is not about me, not about my ego, but about the diamond I found. I did not lie in the book description, nor I was being fancy or exaggerated.
> 
> I'm telling the truth and I will fight to share what I discovered with the entire World.
> 
> Good luck to you all who are still on the run!


Good Luck and please be sure to alert this board when you launch your book! Dan


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
Spark Out by Nick Rippington

Nominated! 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KJD1957 said:


> I tend to agree with you. I'm not doing Headtalker of TC -- pretty much a waste of time from what I can tell.


It's hard to generalize. For example, most people who've mentioned Twitter haven't reported much activity from it, but there have been a few exceptions.

I haven't done HT or TC, either. I've just supported the campaigns of others. As Billy points out, though, it's difficult to measure the impact, particularly of Facebook HT or TC campaigns, because the FB hits aren't broken down to specific links. I'm also beginning to suspect that some Twitter links may not get classified correctly. I know one of the promoters I used did extensive Tweeting. When that promo launched, I saw little increase in Twitter hits, but a big increase in page views and Hot and Trending, so somehow those Tweets were reaching people, and many responded, but not in a way the system was attributing to Twitter.


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's hard to generalize. For example, most people who've mentioned Twitter haven't reported much activity from it, but there have been a few exceptions.
> 
> I haven't done HT or TC, either. I've just supported the campaigns of others. As Billy points out, though, it's difficult to measure the impact, particularly of Facebook HT or TC campaigns, because the FB hits aren't broken down to specific links. I'm also beginning to suspect that some Twitter links may not get classified correctly. I know one of the promoters I used did extensive Tweeting. When that promo launched, I saw little increase in Twitter hits, but a big increase in page views and Hot and Trending, so somehow those Tweets were reaching people, and many responded, but not in a way the system was attributing to Twitter.


I've also said in an earlier post that I don't do HT and TC. I'm pretty shameless when it comes to self-promoting but ever since I first heard about HT & TC, it literally makes me nauseous to think of asking individual friends to support an HT or TC campaign. I really really don't like to have to do that. It's not anything negative to anyone who do it. I'm the problem. I don't know why but the way they work is just not my thing.


----------



## amdonehere

byjehunter said:


> Thanks so much for the POVs, Lincoln, Patricia, Julianne, and Jada (also for the HT boost Jada).
> 
> I think, as Lincoln pointed out, I just really haven't settled on what I want this campaign to do for me, partially because I'm not sure what it can do. I think a second campaign would feel much more solid versus something like floating out on the open ocean. There was some talk last week about KS selecting less YA books, since ebooks and emarketing to teens is a most difficult sell (as some say, anyway.) I'm definately going to try all the stuff mentioned, and some new new things too. And of course I'll be keeping my eye on kboards and reading everything out there.


I think it really is true that your budget depends on what your goals are for the campaign. I'll be the dissenting voice here -- I think it IS worth it to spend moeny on a KS campaign, if your goal is to use it as a platform to launch your book. This is how I went into it. When I hear from KS on their decision on my book, I'll share the things I've learned and my stats. I'm still trying to digest and process the whole experience right now.

OTOH, if your goal is purely to win the KS contract, then I can't say one way or another whether it's worth it to spend money. I think there are many other things you can do to make the submission sellable and commercial, which could be just as well in meeting what the KS team's looking for.


----------



## Used To Be BH

T E Scott Writer said:


> In terms of budgets, I've spent 25 pounds on facebook and 10 dollars on authorshout, with a mighty zero hours in hot and trending (sigh). I could throw money at it, but I'm not willing to spend huge amounts in case I'm not picked - I'd much rather have that money for the launch.


I don't think anyone would advocate spending huge amounts. However, it is worth noting that expenditures on your Scout campaign are also expenditures toward your launch. If you are selected, every single nominator gets a free copy that counts like a sale in the paid rankings and gets your book off to a strong start. If you aren't selected, the Scout exposure can still help your self-pubbed launch, at least if you launch right away. I had lots more activity than usual even before I started other launch promos, and the also-boughts followed a different pattern. Usually, people buying my new release were people who had bought my previous books. My Scout-rejected book, however, showed none of my other books in also-bought for at least two months. Instead, other KP and Scout-accepted titles showed up, suggesting a lot of my sales were coming from my Scout exposure. Many of these were people I might not have reached in any other way.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> I've also said in an earlier post that I don't do HT and TC. I'm pretty shameless when it comes to self-promoting but ever since I first heard about HT & TC, it literally makes me nauseous to think of asking individual friends to support an HT or TC campaign. I really really don't like to have to do that. It's not anything negative to anyone who does it. I'm the problem. I don't know why but the way they work is just not my thing.


The good thing is that there are a lot of promotional options, and certainly no one has to use one he or she doesn't feel comfortable with.

At some point, you might want to experiment with copromote. In that system you don't have to _ask_ anyone to support anything. What happens is that you earn points by supporting the posts of others, and spend points when other people support yours--in other words, a symbiotic relationship that is more direct than HT or TC. The system can be totally free, or you can buy extra points if you want to make a big push and haven't earned enough yet. (You earn points in proportion to the number of fans or followers you have. If you have 10,000 Twitter followers, you earn 10,000 for every Tweet you support. Each social media account you use on copromote earns separately, but all the points go into one big pile, so that even if you earned points in five different ways, you could spend them all in a blaze of glory to promote one post or tweet.)

I tested copromote on two similar tweets, one of which I copromoted, and one of which I didn't. The copromoted one got 3,000 impressions, the non-copromoted one 300. Your actual mileage may vary.

The process probably takes longer than HT or TC because it takes a while to pick good things to copromote, by which I mean things that would be of interest to your fans. There are a certain number of copromoters who promote weird things, like a five-line blog post, or something of only local interest. There are also some that are sloppy. For instance, sometimes the links don't work at all; other times they go to the wrong place. I also vett them by genre. That doesn't mean I only copromote in my own genre, but it does mean that as a writer of YA fiction, I'm probably not going to be promoting erotica, and sometimes what I can see on copromote doesn't make it clear what the genre is. Regardless of genre, I check the books out to see if they look like good reads.

I believe Tom Swyers, whose book was selected, made considerable use of copromote.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello,
In the Waiting Room with others...
Thinking of the launch if rejected and wondered what the folks here thought of the best way to get reviews so upon launch there are some sitting out there. Suggestions?  Thanks Dan


----------



## jtbauer

I'm still waiting for my KS campaign to be selected or not. I hear Tuesday's the day. I'm bracing myself for not. I see you guys mentioning that KS is worth it as a launch mechanism if you don't get picked. How do you leverage it for that?


----------



## C L Salaski

When I launch my book is it best to create a Facebook page especially for my novel? I just clicked on a link that took me to an author's website and Facebook is the host. Is this a good idea? My first thought is it would save me annual website hosting costs.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

jtbauer said:


> I'm still waiting for my KS campaign to be selected or not. I hear Tuesday's the day. I'm bracing myself for not. I see you guys mentioning that KS is worth it as a launch mechanism if you don't get picked. How do you leverage it for that?


If your book isn't selected by Kindle Press everyone who nominated your book will be notified when it becomes available. That's a good way to get your book into a lot of hands quickly and generate reviews. You might consider pricing it low (or free) to get them to bite. I haven't started my campaign for THE BOOK KNIGHTS yet, but I'm going to use Tom Swyers's idea of utilising my Thank You letter to offer the book free--even if it isn't selected. It's a way for me to build a mailing list that can help me with future marketing.


----------



## lincolnjcole

C L Salaski said:


> When I launch my book is it best to create a Facebook page especially for my novel? I just clicked on a link that took me to an author's website and Facebook is the host. Is this a good idea? My first thought is it would save me annual website hosting costs.


If you want to make a facebook page, I would highly recommend making a page for YOU as an author rather than for a specific book. The thing is, if you make a page for a book, then it is difficult to leverage for your next book. If you make it for you as an author, then it is automatically linked back to promote whatever your current title is and won't be outdated super fast.

Facebook is great as a social network, but it doesn't stand in for a real website at all. If you don't want to have a website, that is fine, but directing people to facebook and calling it your author website isn't a good idea. Facebook is a social media network, and honestly if your plan was to direct raders to another place that hosts a page and call it your website, your better choice would be the amazon author page. It showcases your books and your content a lot better. Having facebook is tacky and you can't really control it (if facebook changes their policy tomorrow and deletes those pages, then you are just screwed and there is nothing you can do about it...and facebook does stuff like that ALL the time). Facebook doesn't 'host' but you can build pages, but keep in mind EVERYTHING you put on facebook belongs to facebook, not you.

Way better option: go make a blog/website on wordpress, customize it a little bit, and then you have an existence on the web that doesn't cost a lot of money (unless you want to make it more professional and pay for a good template and plugins).



jtbauer said:


> I'm still waiting for my KS campaign to be selected or not. I hear Tuesday's the day. I'm bracing myself for not. I see you guys mentioning that KS is worth it as a launch mechanism if you don't get picked. How do you leverage it for that?


After you are selected, your book goes to the Kindle scout launch process.

However, if you get rejected, you still get a button on your page to contact kindle scout and let them know your book is published. Then they will send a note out to everyone who nominated your book to let them know your book is for sale and where they can buy it.

So, let's say you got 2k nominations...If you launch your book 2 weeks after your rejection notice, then you have amazon send those 2k people an email to purchase your book. "Leveraging" it means you could time it around other launch features to increase your ranking and sales. For example. if of those 2k people, 30 will buy your book, then you could time it so that promotion happens on the same day as another promotion you are running (or your own newsletter) where another 40 might buy the book. Then, you get 70 sales that day which spikes your ranking and can trigger the Amazon algorithm to recommend your book to more people while it is a "HOT NEW ITEM".

Amazon rewards longevity (if your book sells consistently over a long period of time) but they also reward spikes, especially while a book is still new. The nominations you got from amazon's Kindle Scout could help with launching your actual book. However, keep in mind that a lot of people who nominated probably nominated hundreds of books to get some free, so the likelihood of them dropping cash on your book isn't huge. Also, Amazon doesn't give you those numbers (just like with the amazon author follow) so they know how many people got an email, but you will have no idea since you don't see actual nomination statistics.

So, yes, it is a tool for launching your book, but it doesn't necessarily mean money spent on your kindle scout campaign will translate to value at your launch since a huge chunk of the people who get the launch email probably won't buy the book. Still, it IS value.


----------



## byjehunter

ID Johnson said:


> I supported your HeadTalker. I think I was #9. If you need more support, check out the Facebook groups for HT and TC. Most of those people are super nice and supportive and some of them even nominated my book without me even asking.
> I tried throwing a little bit of money at a lot of different promos to see what stuck. For me, AuthorShout was definitely the biggest bang for my buck. $10 got me two amazing banners that I used all over social media and about 40 page views. At 25 cents per view, that's not too bad. Boosting my Facebook posts also helped a lot. I did do Scout Boost and got a lot of views from that. I have worked with Genre Pulse several times in the past and always gotten good results so I didn't mind using $74 to have James help me out with KS. I was looking at this from the perspective of launching immediately after rejection, so I spent a little more money on it than maybe I would have if I wasn't going to launch right away once I get that fateful email. As others have said, you just have to see what you can afford and what you want to do with your book. There's definitely no right or wrong answer.
> And since I feel a little lost not promoting anything the last few days, I will go send some tweets for your campaign and set up a post on my author FB page as well. If anyone else wants a little help from my meager social media, let me know. It's weird not thinking about promotions....


Thanks so much ID! All help is great! I did a few new things yesterday and put $10 into Author Shout, and did see my views go back up, which I'm happy with, even if I haven't been able to break the H&T list. Maybe if I send out my AS banners I will get another boost today. I will check out the FB groups for HT, I didn't even know they existed. I really love all the knowledge sharing on these boards, and look forward to helping out others.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Current nominations:

Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
Spark Out by Nick Rippington


----------



## matthewlehr

My current nominations are,

Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
Spark Out by Nick Rippington


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Got the top ones nominated (thanks, Steve, for keeping us on track with the daily list!)


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just got my rejection letter for ANGEL OF DEATH from Scout.
> 
> Somehow, it is a relief. They made me wait a lot!
> 
> Thank you all who nominated my book and also for your kind words.
> 
> ANGEL OF DEATH contains a huge discovering I made after 12 years of study. It's potential is immeasurable, not because of my writing style, talent or creativity, but because of its content. This is not about me, not about my ego, but about the diamond I found. I did not lie in the book description, nor I was being fancy or exaggerated.
> 
> I'm telling the truth and I will fight to share what I discovered with the entire World.
> 
> Good luck to you all who are still on the run!


Sorry to hear that... it seems like Scout had a bit of a rejecting spree today. They do seem to make decisions on a Tuesday. Best of luck with publishing!


----------



## amdonehere

jtbauer said:


> I'm still waiting for my KS campaign to be selected or not. I hear Tuesday's the day. I'm bracing myself for not. I see you guys mentioning that KS is worth it as a launch mechanism if you don't get picked. How do you leverage it for that?


Yes it's Tuesday and I too am sitting here. Any minute now, they're going to send me an email to tell me my book isn't selected.

Today I got some "not selected" emails for books that I nominated. Each of them gave me a heart attack. And then while I recuperate, I was really bummed that the books I nominated didn't get picked.


----------



## amdonehere

Jennifer Bull said:


> Sorry to hear that... it seems like Scout had a bit of a rejecting spree today. They do seem to make decisions on a Tuesday. Best of luck with publishing!


Yes they are on a rejection spree today. Jennifer, wait till you're in the waiting room. You see an emal in your inbox coming from KS, you get a heart attack because you're sure it's a rejection notice. until you open it and find out it's an email about another book your nominated. It's a total mind-(expletive).

The it happens again and again and you get to suffer the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

byjehunter said:


> I just got back from a weekend writing retreat, which was amazing. The bad news is that my campaign is struggling. I've seen lots of mention on her about Thunderclap and HeadTalker, both of which I'd never heard of before. I decided to try a HeadTalker campaign but so far that seems just as difficult as anything else. (I would appreciate any support! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/ )
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to share how much they budgeted for campaigning? I've had a few different emails from 'marketers', which seems pricey. I'm not sure it's worth it. Because KS tracks the links people are coming from, I'm wondering if they do some kind of filtering, and weigh some sources higher than others. I love that I can use the KS campaign to try different forms of marketing and track them back to the links, and I worry that getting someone from outside to market for me would hinder and mask the effort I'm making. Any thoughts?


Personally I've not spent anything. I made an effort at the beginning to launch the campaign (emails, social media, friends/family etc) and will do so again shortly in the last part of my 30 days. I gave a marketing push at about 8 days in, but despite getting a decent number of views and (I believe) nominations, it got me on H&T for all of 1 hour. I don't know if that was to do with a short spike in nominations not translating to long on H&T or whether it is just harder (or weighted against in the algorithms) to stay H&T mid-campaign. Either way, I decided to save my remaining marketing efforts for the end when I hope it might help me get on H&T again. I don't think there's a right or wrong answer regarding paying for marketing during the Scout campaign, but I would say 'marketers' who email you (ahem, spam) out of the blue are highly unlikely to be worth your time or money.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

AlexaKang said:


> Yes it's Tuesday and I too am sitting here. Any minute now, they're going to send me an email to tell me my book isn't selected.
> 
> Today I got some "not selected" emails for books that I nominated. Each of them gave me a heart attack. And then while I recuperate, I was really bummed that the books I nominated didn't get picked.


I can imagine the heart attack when receiving emails about the other books! The last email I got from Scout sent me into a panic, then I remembered my campaign hadn't finished yet  I've been really surprised by some of the books that haven't been selected. They've passed up on ones I thought were certain to be picked. I feel like they've finished their rejecting spree for today... hopefully! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

I'm beginning to dread the waiting room now  I thought the 30 day campaign was long, but it must feel a lot longer for the (up to) 15 day wait for an answer! Nice stats, Dan and Matthew! Best of luck to all currently in the waiting room and hopefully you'll be hearing good news soon


----------



## amdonehere

Jennifer Bull said:


> I can imagine the heart attack when receiving emails about the other books! The last email I got from Scout sent me into a panic, then I remembered my campaign hadn't finished yet  I've been really surprised by some of the books that haven't been selected. They've passed up on ones I thought were certain to be picked. I feel like they've finished their rejecting spree for today... hopefully! Best of luck to you!


Yeah I thought some of the books I nominated were quite well written and a few even in good sellable genres, so how they make their decisions really mystifies me. It's kind of a bummer because I wanted to get the free copies too.

I'm not sure they're done for the day. They are on PST, so it's not even 2pm for them yet.

I find the waiting room hard not only because of the wait. My campaign was quite work-intensive and now, it's odd to not be able to do anything with this book but to sit and wait. I'm trying to go back to promoting my current books, to read some books I've been meaning to read, and to start writing another story, or to get to some urgent personal matters I'd been putting off -- all for the KS book. But it's really hard to switch my mind around after what felt like living and breathing my entire life for the KS submission.


----------



## amdonehere

Did you guys see that they selected a dark Romance  

OTOH it's not surprising. Dark Romance is hot lately. A natural progression from FSOG. But I didn't think an Amazon Imprint would have the galls!!! What with all their stipulations on family-friendly book covers and all. 

Sci-fi continues to be a popular pick for them. Percentage wise, Sci-fi, fantasy, and mysteries seem to get a very high rate of being selected. 

I had earlier theorized that KP is the Amazon imprints that pick up books in genres not currently supported by Amazon's other imprints (Montlake, Lake Union, Thomas & Mercer), and books in these genres have to be super superior to get picked. I'd forgotten 47North, which actually is Amazon's scifi/fantasy imprint. Although personally I hear a lot less about 47North than Montlake and T&M, but that could be just that we have more Kboard members published under Montlake and T&M.

So yeah, it's anyone's guess how KS makes its selections. I still believe a lot of it is driven by data science. But with Sci-fi, fantasy, and mysteries your chances might be better.


----------



## ID Johnson

byjehunter said:


> Thanks so much ID! All help is great! I did a few new things yesterday and put $10 into Author Shout, and did see my views go back up, which I'm happy with, even if I haven't been able to break the H&T list. Maybe if I send out my AS banners I will get another boost today. I will check out the FB groups for HT, I didn't even know they existed. I really love all the knowledge sharing on these boards, and look forward to helping out others.


There are about six HeadTalker/ThunderClap groups on Facebook that I have joined and even though I'm not running any right now I still go back and support people because everyone was so nice.
I used the banners AuthorShout made for me everywhere! I'm in a ton of FB promo groups and I plastered those suckers all over the place! 
Best of luck!


----------



## KJD1957

Hi guys, 
Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.  
Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words. 

I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?

Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?

Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## ID Johnson

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.
> Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?
> 
> Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter?


I don't have any advice or thoughts about your pre-order, but I am so very sorry--and shocked. I know they cut about 20 books today, but I really, truly expected them to take yours. I am sure it will do great anyway, and I will definitely be reading the rest. I am sure I'm not the only one who is stunned to see your book didn't make it.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.
> Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?
> 
> Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter?


Disappointing to hear. The excerpt was great as is the plot!
Dan


----------



## amdonehere

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.
> Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?
> 
> Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter?


So sorry to hear, Kerry. I thought you had such a solid shot. Only look on the bright side now, you had a very good campaign run. It should set you up for a great launch.

Is there any reason why you think you should do Pre-order?

The way I see it, unless you have a clear reason for pre-order, I would launch now if you are ready. Because of the campaign, you've teased the readers for 30+ days. I'd catch the ride while it's still hot. If you feel a reduced price will help, you can always do a 99c discount at launch, send out a Newsletter and post everywhere else you can to let them know that there's a 99c release discount, then up the price. I don't see any general reason why the discounted price needs to be tagged to a pre-order.

That's how I would do it, but YMMV.


----------



## amdonehere

Massacre today. I feel like we're all in the Hunger Game and a lot of tributes got KO'd.

Is it ok if I ask who are still in the waiting room?


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.


Wow, that's the book that had over 700 hours of H&T and almost 5,000 page views? I'm pretty shocked and if they don't want that one (it was very good aside from the excellent stats) mine had no chance. A definite caveat to those spending a lot of time and money on building high campaign stats!

Go unleash your book on the world, KJD and higher royalties for you.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AlexaKang said:


> Massacre today. I feel like we're all in the Hunger Game and a lot of tributes got KO'd.
> 
> Is it ok if I ask who are still in the waiting room?


I am in the waiting for The Final Enemy. Dan


----------



## HilaryM

Newbie to the site! After much faffing, (sadly I'm a yo-yo decision maker) I took the plunge and submitted my latest novel No Place In Eden to Kindle Scout. Well, in some four and a half hours my campaign goes live and having spent the last weeks reading up everyone else's experiences I can only hope my paltry efforts at social media marketing pay off! Trouble is, I'm not good at this crowd-sourcing thing! Worse, for the next 30 days I will be checking the stats every hour or so, which means I will either be dancing around the house elatedly or utterly depressed and sulking - and I'm expecting more of the latter than the former!

Ah well!


----------



## ID Johnson

AlexaKang said:


> Massacre today. I feel like we're all in the Hunger Game and a lot of tributes got KO'd.
> 
> Is it ok if I ask who are still in the waiting room?


I'm still waiting--for now....
I actually keep a really detailed spreadsheet of all of the books that have gone in or come out of KS while my book was in, and every book has been handed a verdict dating back to an April 30 exit date, except Incognolio--so hang in there, Michael!
From this board, I think the remaining titles in limbo are: Frozen Perfection, Arsenal, Sponsor, The Neglected Ones, Beneath the Inconstant Moon, Animal Graph, The Final Enemy, Eternal Flame (as you know!) and Supermind. Sorry if I left anyone out. And sorry if I freaked anyone out. I like data....


----------



## amdonehere

ID Johnson said:


> I'm still waiting--for now....
> I actually keep a really detailed spreadsheet of all of the books that have gone in or come out of KS while my book was in, and every book has been handed a verdict dating back to an April 30 exit date, except Incognolio--so hang in there, Michael!
> From this board, I think the remaining titles in limbo are: Frozen Perfection, Arsenal, Sponsor, The Neglected Ones, Beneath the Inconstant Moon, Animal Graph, The Final Enemy, Eternal Flame (as you know!) and Supermind. Sorry if I left anyone out. And sorry if I freaked anyone out. I like data....


Thanks ID.

Why do I have a feeling that the only reason we're still standing is because they simply haven't gotten around to dealing with us yet. :/


----------



## ID Johnson

AlexaKang said:



> Thanks ID.
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that the only reason we're still standing is because they simply haven't gotten around to dealing with us yet. :/


I don't think that's the only reason _you're_ still standing, but I am expecting to be in either the Friday cuts or the Tuesday next week cuts. They still have 17 books before mine and 28 before yours. Not that they don't sometimes go out of order. It looks to me like most of the books get cut in groups, though, by their enter/exit dates.


----------



## matthewlehr

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.
> Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?
> 
> Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter?


Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## amdonehere

ID Johnson said:


> I don't think that's the only reason _you're_ still standing, but I am expecting to be in either the Friday cuts or the Tuesday next week cuts. They still have 17 books before mine and 28 before yours. Not that they don't sometimes go out of order. It looks to me like most of the books get cut in groups, though, by their enter/exit dates.


Thanks for saying that ID. I did work at driving traffic to my page with the hope that this will set the stage for my book launch. As for the actually prize of KS selection though, we've seen already that H&T and stats have little correlation to their actual pick, so I think we're all pretty much in the same boat. In fact, I'm not all that optimistic about my chances with KS, given the genres they seem to like. Mine is pretty out there, and I don't know if they think there's a ready market for it.


----------



## matthewlehr

Jennifer Bull said:


> I'm beginning to dread the waiting room now  I thought the 30 day campaign was long, but it must feel a lot longer for the (up to) 15 day wait for an answer! Nice stats, Dan and Matthew! Best of luck to all currently in the waiting room and hopefully you'll be hearing good news soon


Thanks! You really did your homework to find our stats in all those posts. It seems that if you can get H&T at the start of Ending Soon, there's a good chance that internals will keep you HOT until the finish.


----------



## matthewlehr

Michael Sussman said:


> Also still waiting.
> 
> If your novel is picked, are there any stipulations concerning the release of a print version? If not, does it make sense to release both versions simultaneously?
> 
> Good luck to others who are waiting and to those of you whose campaigns are ending!


Perhaps you're still waiting because all the Amazon editors that read Incognolio have gone mad?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.
> Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?
> 
> Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter?


Ugh, sorry, KJD  I thought yours was one of the ones that would get accepted. Never tried a preorder myself, but it's something I will consider. I think you need to decide whether you can use the preorder time to create more hype about your release than you already have through Scout. I'd probably agree with Alexa -- if you had a strong Scout campaign, then a preorder may not be hugely beneficial. If you want to submit to the storyteller, then the extra time for reviews and purchases you'll get from an immediate publication, might be helpful? Good luck with the release!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Sorry to hear about the recent non-picks, best of luck with your launches


----------



## KJD1957

AlexaKang said:


> So sorry to hear, Kerry. I thought you had such a solid shot. Only look on the bright side now, you had a very good campaign run. It should set you up for a great launch.
> 
> Is there any reason why you think you should do Pre-order?
> 
> The way I see it, unless you have a clear reason for pre-order, I would launch now if you are ready. Because of the campaign, you've teased the readers for 30+ days. I'd catch the ride while it's still hot. If you feel a reduced price will help, you can always do a 99c discount at launch, send out a Newsletter and post everywhere else you can to let them know that there's a 99c release discount, then up the price. I don't see any general reason why the discounted price needs to be tagged to a pre-order.
> 
> That's how I would do it, but YMMV.


Thanks for your kind words, Alexa, and what you say makes sense.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday.

Happy hump day, everyone!

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
1 day left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
1 day left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
2 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
3 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
5 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
8 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
8 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
10 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
15 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
15 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
16 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
16 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
16 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
17 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
18 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
19 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
22 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
22 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
25 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
25 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
25 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
29 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
29 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## Mike Farlow

Nominated top 3

Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
Spark Out by Nick Rippington


Good Luck!


----------



## Michael Sussman

matthewlehr said:


> Perhaps you're still waiting because all the Amazon editors that read Incognolio have gone mad?


That's a distinct possibility, Matthew, and might explain the long-distance calls I've received featuring incoherent jabbering and hyena-like laughter dissolving into tears.


----------



## Jada Ryker

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.
> Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?
> 
> Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter?


I'm shocked and appalled that Ryan Kaine didn't get picked. I'll out myself now as one of Kerry's fangirls from way back (love the DCI Jones mysteries). I thought for sure the book would get selected. It's yet another example of their wizard-behind-the-curtain processes. They have passed on excellent books, while choosing some that I wouldn't read under any circumstances.

At the risk of torches and pitchforks, I'll admit I'm not a fan of pre-orders - as a READER. When I want to read a book, I want to read it right then, not wait!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

AlexaKang said:


> Massacre today. I feel like we're all in the Hunger Game and a lot of tributes got KO'd.
> 
> Is it ok if I ask who are still in the waiting room?


Love the Hunger Games analogy. Hate that so many talented writers had to suffer the disappointment.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Hi, guys.

Let me throw my motivation words for those who got rejections today.

Yesterday, when I was rejected, I was somehow downcast about it.

I was telling it to my brother-in-law and he answered something very inspiring, and that I was not expecting for.

He said something like this:

"What is the problem? It is not even started yet. Your book is not even released. Everything starts now, and the road is ahead, you don't know what it could bring. Being rejected by Amazon means you will not follow the easy way, but hey! What were you expecting for? You just wrote a book and want it to make instant success and get an instant contract? This sounds very pretentious! The task starts now, go on!"

Well, I suddenly realized how he was right and how I was putting all my bets in Scout without even noticing.

Scout is just a plus possibility, guys.

Don't get obsessed with it.
Work hard, make them regret not accepting your book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jada Ryker said:


> I'm shocked and appalled that Ryan Kaine didn't get picked. I'll out myself now as one of Kerry's fangirls from way back (love the DCI Jones mysteries). I thought for sure the book would get selected. It's yet another example of their wizard-behind-the-curtain processes. They have passed on excellent books, while choosing some that I wouldn't read under any circumstances.
> 
> At the risk of torches and pitchforks, I'll admit I'm not a fan of pre-orders - as a READER. When I want to read a book, I want to read it right then, not wait!


Along the lines of wizard-behind-the-curtain processes, what do we make of this thread on the KDP forum? https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=639486&tstart=0.

Apparently, an author was offered a Kindle Press contract without going through the Scout process. I don't know about anyone else, but reading that was definitely a WTF moment for me. I knew other Amazon imprints did that, but Kindle Press theoretically only had one way in, at least for first-timers. It sounds as if they are now at least experimenting with different processes. Another author in the thread says she received a similar email to that sent to the OP.

If you read the thread, you'll notice that everyone thought it had to be a hoax at first, but the OP's investigation suggests the offer is really from Kindle Press.

Oh, though the contract isn't multi-book, the author was also invited to submit directly to KP (again with no Scout campaign) as soon as she had something else ready.


----------



## lincolnjcole

HilaryM said:


> Newbie to the site! After much faffing, (sadly I'm a yo-yo decision maker) I took the plunge and submitted my latest novel No Place In Eden to Kindle Scout. Well, in some four and a half hours my campaign goes live and having spent the last weeks reading up everyone else's experiences I can only hope my paltry efforts at social media marketing pay off! Trouble is, I'm not good at this crowd-sourcing thing! Worse, for the next 30 days I will be checking the stats every hour or so, which means I will either be dancing around the house elatedly or utterly depressed and sulking - and I'm expecting more of the latter than the former!
> 
> Ah well!


Welcome aboard and best of luck! Don't worry too much about the campaign (do stuff to distract yourself!) and just have fun with it!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, KS rejected Ryan Kaine after a seven day consideration.
> Can't say I'm not bummed out by the decision. Before I say anything else, I'll must thank you all for your support and kind words.
> 
> I now have a fairly standard question: Do I make the pub a Pre-order at a reduced price (99c) for my nominators or do I pub now?
> 
> Given that I have until the May 19th to enter the Az UK Storyteller contest, is a pre-order of any value?
> 
> Any thoughts on the matter?


Like the others, I'm surprised your book wasn't picked, but I'm confident it will do well once it is released.

If pre-orders resulted in all the orders being credited to rank on the release day, the process would be more valuable. As it is, the preorders get credited on whatever day they occur, so the preordered book has a rank, but the released book doesn't get a special boost. Like Jada, as a reader I'd rather buy a book than preorder it.

That said, I usually have a $0.99 new release price. You can do that for a while even if you don't preorder, and it can help to build momentum, especially if you have a lot of promos lined up.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Like the others, I'm surprised your book wasn't picked, but I'm confident it will do well once it is released.
> 
> If pre-orders resulted in all the orders being credited to rank on the release day, the process would be more valuable. As it is, the preorders get credited on whatever day they occur, so the preordered book has a rank, but the released book doesn't get a special boost. Like Jada, as a reader I'd rather buy a book than preorder it.
> 
> That said, I usually have a $0.99 new release price. You can do that for a while even if you don't preorder, and it can help to build momentum, especially if you have a lot of promos lined up.


Yeah, pre-orders are considerably more valuable on apple books (since they both establish a rank AND then count as release day sales). Amazon doesn't let pre-orders double dip and just counts them as sales when they occur.

The benefit of a pre-order is establishing an ongoing rank. For example, Amazon's ranking algorithms have built in cushion to help protect the charts from unreasonable performers. So, for example, if a book has a ranking of 800,000 and sells 100 copies, it might drop to about rank 1800-2k. On the other hand, if your book has a rank of 30k and sells 100 copies, it might drop closer to 800-1200 rank. Having a decent well-established rank means sales actually count for more.

Alternatively, when your book launches, it has 3 cliffs: 30 day (during which time Amazon helps promote your book quite a bit), 60 day (during which time they keep promoting a tiny bit), and 90 day (after which Amazon does no more new-release promotion).

Pre-orders don't contribute to these cliffs, which means you can use an effective pre-order to establish a rank on amazon (which can help with your launch day) which will then help your book during the early spikes of sales.

That's why people usually don't recommend a pre-order longer than 1 week (2 weeks if you are popular) and no pre-order at all if you won't generate a lot of launch sales. If, for example, you do a week long pre-order and each day get more sales than the day before, then you are basically getting a free week of algorithm rank building that can help with your first 30 days of sales. If, on the other hand, you get less sales each day of the pre-order until you actually launch, then you are getting the exact opposite and actually hurting your book.

As Bill mentioned, if pre-orders counted for the release day all at once instead of building a rank, they would be more valuable (though, not just more valuable, but rather then end-all-be-all of book publishing because a lot of books might do a 3 month pre-order that generates many thousands of sales, which means every single day a newly released title would top the charts...it would also redesign the entire methodology behind publishing books and completely change the launch strategies) but even as they are, they can be valuable...you just have to be careful with them becuase they can be a force for evil just as much as a force for good!

The 99 cent price point for launch is a viable strategy, and the new one that seems to be really working out is having another book to launch 1 week after the first book (check out Chris Fox's thread if you want to learn more about that!). In the end, though, launches are fickle things and in general nowadays people need a LOT of money to launch a book.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> Thanks! You really did your homework to find our stats in all those posts. It seems that if you can get H&T at the start of Ending Soon, there's a good chance that internals will keep you HOT until the finish.


Haha, I have Kboarditis... a worrying need to read through all posts since my last visit! Thanks for the tip! I think books seem to go on the ending soon list at 2 days to go, so that would be Saturday for me.


----------



## amdonehere

Bill Hiatt said:


> Along the lines of wizard-behind-the-curtain processes, what do we make of this thread on the KDP forum? https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=639486&tstart=0.
> 
> Apparently, an author was offered a Kindle Press contract without going through the Scout process. I don't know about anyone else, but reading that was definitely a WTF moment for me. I knew other Amazon imprints did that, but Kindle Press theoretically only had one way in, at least for first-timers. It sounds as if they are now at least experimenting with different processes. Another author in the thread says she received a similar email to that sent to the OP.
> 
> If you read the thread, you'll notice that everyone thought it had to be a hoax at first, but the OP's investigation suggests the offer is really from Kindle Press.
> 
> Oh, though the contract isn't multi-book, the author was also invited to submit directly to KP (again with no Scout campaign) as soon as she had something else ready.


On initial read, this was a shock and quite depressing for us who had gone through this wild roller-coaster process.

Then I thought about it, KP is in it to make money. Maybe they aren't getting submissions of the kind of hot & trending books that they want. For example, yesterday they accepted a Dark Romance. I know this is a sub-genre that is selling like hot cakes right now. I didn't think KS would select it only because the subject matter is very taboo. But it is the only entry of a Dark Romance ever in KS. There are some Romance genres where self-pub authors can capitalize on very quick and make a name for themselves if they catch the wave at the right now. KP has to sit and wait, and these authors won't want to wait and see the gravy train passes.

So what is KP to do but to reach out directly to catch a part of that wave?

Another way to look at it, unrelated to whatever is the "It" genre of the moment, the OP in that thread seems to be doing very well on her own. This is an author who had gone to the trenches, and maybe even more so, than the rest of us. So she didn't go through the KS 30-day process, but she must've done a lot to do things right. So it isn't as if she struck lottery and was handed a gift. This may not make us KS entrants feel fair, but we can look at it as that, KP contracts are awarded to authors who had at least dug through the trenches. They aren't picking up Joe Schmoe at the coffee shop who'd been talking about writing the next great American novel for the last 15 years. 

So let's keep trucking forward. There's a lot for us to do, whether you''re prepping to enter the campaign, in the middle of the campaign, or thereafter and is working on your launch. No time to worry about others hitting the lottery jackpot.


----------



## amdonehere

A word about pre-order:

1. If you are releasing Book One and you're a complete first time noob, then unless you've got a platform from something (eg: maybe you wrote fanfics before and have an existing fan base), the pre-order won't do anything. Nobody knows you and you have no one to spread the word to.

Alternatively, if you can find a paid promo service that can launch you to the top, that can worked. It happened with Jasmine Walt.

Or some social influencer is your friend and tweets for you. (Better start hanging out with Kim Kardashian.)

2. If you're releasing Book One, or even a standalone, and you have a backlog plus a large subscribers' list eagerly waiting for your next book, it's worth considering. The Pre-order can serves to build hype. 

3. Pre-order on next in series can be a good thing. Last year I did pre-order for my Book 3 which came out in August. I released Book 2 end of April and wanted to hook the readers before the summer lull or people forgetting to buy or reading my newsletters during the summer. I was pretty prawny (still am really), and still got a good number of pre-orders in the bag. A bang of ranking didn't matter so much being it was August and it was my 3rd in the series.


I believe a book release should be a well-planned event, with a series of events and activities done throughout a period of time pre and post release to introduce, make news, build buzz, and capture sales. I'd consider whether a pre-order fits into the overall strategy. If it does, then where does it fit into the game plan for it to be effective. I don't think it's all about the sales resulting from the pre-order.

Just my 2 cents. (Caveat: what do I know? I'm just another writer in the coffee shop sprouting nonsense while dreaming of writing the next great American novel. I haven't hit it big or anything.)


----------



## jtbauer

Welp, my book didn't get picked either; got the word yesterday. This is my second "swing and a miss!" with KS. In any rate, glad I found this board of friendly writers interested in a solid sense of community.

Now I'm getting my launch prepped. The KS and CreateSpace/POD versions are already up on Amazon and am wondering if I should start with a 5-day KDP freebie for all the Scouts that nominated me to get reviews?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07199FNLG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1494361515&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1540798011

https://www.kirkusreviews.com/book-reviews/jeff-t-bauer/nukes-october/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

For those not picked, I'm sorry to hear it.  I've seen some very solid books not selected.  Remind yourself that doesn't mean your book isn't good, launch it yourself, and I wish you oodles of sales.

I do recommend launching as soon as possible.  I waited too long to launch my last book, and it did not do as well as my previous one.  Live and learn, I won't make that mistake again.

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those awaiting news!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

JulianneQJohnson said:


> For those not picked, I'm sorry to hear it. I've seen some very solid books not selected. Remind yourself that doesn't mean your book isn't good, launch it yourself, and I wish you oodles of sales.


Seconded. Surprising to see some of these titles not selected. But I know how you feel. Best of luck with your launches, all.


----------



## amdonehere

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Love the Hunger Games analogy. Hate that so many talented writers had to suffer the disappointment.


Yeah. For those of us still in the game: May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## byjehunter

Jennifer Bull said:


> I can imagine the heart attack when receiving emails about the other books! The last email I got from Scout sent me into a panic, then I remembered my campaign hadn't finished yet  I've been really surprised by some of the books that haven't been selected. They've passed up on ones I thought were certain to be picked. I feel like they've finished their rejecting spree for today... hopefully! Best of luck to you!


Haha, I had the exact same experience, then remembered by book has almost 3 weeks yet. This is going to be a long ride...


----------



## Starkenberg

Bill Hiatt said:


> Along the lines of wizard-behind-the-curtain processes, what do we make of this thread on the KDP forum? https://kdp.amazon.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=639486&tstart=0.
> 
> Apparently, an author was offered a Kindle Press contract without going through the Scout process. I don't know about anyone else, but reading that was definitely a WTF moment for me. I knew other Amazon imprints did that, but Kindle Press theoretically only had one way in, at least for first-timers. It sounds as if they are now at least experimenting with different processes. Another author in the thread says she received a similar email to that sent to the OP.
> 
> If you read the thread, you'll notice that everyone thought it had to be a hoax at first, but the OP's investigation suggests the offer is really from Kindle Press.
> 
> Oh, though the contract isn't multi-book, the author was also invited to submit directly to KP (again with no Scout campaign) as soon as she had something else ready.


If you follow the guys from the Self-Publishing Podcast, this shouldn't be surprising. I seem to recall that Sean & Dave got a similar offer from 47North on one of their series or titles (can't remember). After hearing that, I guess I always assumed that there was a backdoor to top-selling indies for future titles. This shouldn't be discouraging... quite the opposite in my opinion.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Had one spot left and nominated _Spark Out_. Good luck!

_The Book Knights_ goes live at 12:00 am Friday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tom_Kav

AlexaKang said:


> On initial read, this was a shock and quite depressing for us who had gone through this wild roller-coaster process.
> 
> Then I thought about it, KP is in it to make money. Maybe they aren't getting submissions of the kind of hot & trending books that they want. For example, yesterday they accepted a Dark Romance. I know this is a sub-genre that is selling like hot cakes right now. I didn't think KS would select it only because the subject matter is very taboo. But it is the only entry of a Dark Romance ever in KS. There are some Romance genres where self-pub authors can capitalize on very quick and make a name for themselves if they catch the wave at the right now. KP has to sit and wait, and these authors won't want to wait and see the gravy train passes.
> 
> So what is KP to do but to reach out directly to catch a part of that wave?
> 
> Another way to look at it, unrelated to whatever is the "It" genre of the moment, the OP in that thread seems to be doing very well on her own. This is an author who had gone to the trenches, and maybe even more so, than the rest of us. So she didn't go through the KS 30-day process, but she must've done a lot to do things right. So it isn't as if she struck lottery and was handed a gift. This may not make us KS entrants feel fair, but we can look at it as that, KP contracts are awarded to authors who had at least dug through the trenches. They aren't picking up Joe Schmoe at the coffee shop who'd been talking about writing the next great American novel for the last 15 years.
> 
> So let's keep trucking forward. There's a lot for us to do, whether you''re prepping to enter the campaign, in the middle of the campaign, or thereafter and is working on your launch. No time to worry about others hitting the lottery jackpot.


So, as a test to this, I emailed the KindlePress team today, and asked them about any future manuscripts I write. I asked whether they work with selected authors like myself moving forward, or whether I would have to submit my books to Kindle Scout as per usual. I got a response very quickly (seemingly from the person who initially reviewed my book). From what I understood of the email, it seems that they are happy to review future manuscripts directly from me (this wouldn't mean it would get chosen for sure), but that I should also upload it to scout anyway because of the exposure it would get (from a marketing point of view). I'm working on my next manuscript now, so I'll be testing this out and will update down the road (and by down the road, I mean months from now when I actually finish the next MS haha!)


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Greetings KBoard members.
Total Newb here.

This is my second post on KBoards, as I am the typical introvert, and have to be prodded to interact with other humans.
I'll be honest and say that Social Media is, to me, like the community swimming pool.
All the other kids are named Marco, or Polo. Nobody ever calls out, "Patrick!"
Perhaps it's leftover hurt feelings from the Great Irish-Italian War of 16$7.

In my 6th day of the KS campaign. First go at it.
Have a total of one hour in Hot & Trending. The champaign is still in the fridge.

Thank you Mister Lincoln Cole for a very helpful book on how to have a fighting chance.
I do believe that your insight and experience has kept me from making too many mistakes,
as it has for so many others, chosen or not.

I respectfully ask the members to review my campaign, read the readables, snicker at the obvious errors, and fall head over heals in love with the first two chapters. (In lieu of my mom, who's been dead for a very long time)

UNIMAGINARY is the title, under SF&F.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JODMXSWZ9NYO

Thank you so very much.

- Patrick


----------



## Used To Be BH

Starkenberg said:


> If you follow the guys from the Self-Publishing Podcast, this shouldn't be surprising. I seem to recall that Sean & Dave got a similar offer from 47North on one of their series or titles (can't remember). After hearing that, I guess I always assumed that there was a backdoor to top-selling indies for future titles. This shouldn't be discouraging... quite the opposite in my opinion.


I didn't say I was discouraged, just surprised. And yes, as I acknowledged in my initial post, other Amazon imprints have done that. In fact, they've been doing it for a long time. From that standpoint, I suppose it shouldn't be surprising that KP is doing it, but their initial model was very different from that of the other imprints.

Now that I think about it, way back when Kindle Scout first started, someone mentioned that a previously accepted author could submit directly, but this was the first I've heard of an author who hadn't submitted at all being approached.


----------



## D. L.

Bill Hiatt said:


> I didn't say I was discouraged, just surprised. And yes, as I acknowledged in my initial post, other Amazon imprints have done that. In fact, they've been doing it for a long time. From that standpoint, I suppose it shouldn't be surprising that KP is doing it, but their initial model was very different from that of the other imprints.
> 
> Now that I think about it, way back when Kindle Scout first started, someone mentioned that a previously accepted author could submit directly, but this was the first I've heard of an author who hadn't submitted at all being approached.


You have to remember Kindle Scout is only an arm of Kindle press. They have been publishing books for some time that haven't run through the Scout process. Since about the first of the year, they have separated these titles from the Scout titles. So, there are now Kindle Scout books and Kindle Press books. I just see it as two parts of the business.


----------



## nedh

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday.
> 
> Happy hump day, everyone!
> 
> So let's get on with the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
> 1 day left  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
> 1 day left  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
> 2 days left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 3 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
> 5 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 8 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 8 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 10 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 15 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 15 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 16 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 16 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> 16 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
> 17 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
> 18 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
> 19 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
> 22 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 22 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 25 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 25 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 29 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> 29 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


Thanks for keeping this updated list. Nominated a couple more from the group. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Patrick Tylee said:


> Greetings KBoard members.
> Total Newb here.
> 
> This is my second post on KBoards, as I am the typical introvert, and have to be prodded to interact with other humans.
> I'll be honest and say that Social Media is, to me, like the community swimming pool.
> All the other kids are named Marco, or Polo. Nobody ever calls out, "Patrick!"
> Perhaps it's leftover hurt feelings from the Great Irish-Italian War of 16$7.
> 
> In my 6th day of the KS campaign. First go at it.
> Have a total of one hour in Hot & Trending. The champaign is still in the fridge.
> 
> Thank you Mister Lincoln Cole for a very helpful book on how to have a fighting chance.
> I do believe that your insight and experience has kept me from making too many mistakes,
> as it has for so many others, chosen or not.
> 
> I respectfully ask the members to review my campaign, read the readables, snicker at the obvious errors, and fall head over heals in love with the first two chapters. (In lieu of my mom, who's been dead for a very long time)
> 
> UNIMAGINARY is the title, under SF&F.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JODMXSWZ9NYO
> 
> Thank you so very much.
> 
> - Patrick


Welcome Patrick.
Send the amazing person who maintains a list EACH day of KS books from folks on this board (that mean you now) and you will get support.

I am in the Waiting room myself for my entrant The Final Enemy....but only day four.
Good Luck Dan Petrosini


----------



## HilaryM

Had two spots and nominated Her Forsaken Prince and Spark Out. Good luck!

Yay! I'm on the list!! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2CCWZ1UJQPM60


----------



## Patrick Tylee

AlexaKang said:


> Dark Romance is hot lately.
> Sci-fi continues to be a popular pick for them. Percentage wise, Sci-fi, fantasy, and mysteries seem to get a very high rate of being selected.
> ...
> So yeah, it's anyone's guess how KS makes its selections. I still believe a lot of it is driven by data science. But with Sci-fi, fantasy, and mysteries your chances might be better.


This whole business of publishing fiction is an exercise in extremes.
It's either wholly subjective, whether a given manuscript is worthy to the intern for the agent,
or
they forecast two years out, which genre should be selling to that summer's YA females who failed to get a date to the prom but prefer spicy enchiladas.

I know I prefer spicy enchiladas.

Wait...

I shouldn't post while making dinner.

- Patrick


----------



## Used To Be BH

D. L. Barnhart said:


> You have to remember Kindle Scout is only an arm of Kindle press. They have been publishing books for some time that haven't run through the Scout process. Since about the first of the year, they have separated these titles from the Scout titles. So, there are now Kindle Scout books and Kindle Press books. I just see it as two parts of the business.


Good point! I thought Kindle Press was a newish imprint that came into being to put out the Scout winners. I wasn't aware it was an imprint prior to Scout or that it handled other books.


----------



## ID Johnson

So many good books cut again today. Some of them unbelievable. Just more proof that you can write an excellent book, but if it's not what they need in the program right now, it's out of your hands.
Welcome to all of the new people! You've come to the right place for support, tips, friendship, and encouragement.


----------



## matthewlehr

The Hunger Games has another Casualty.


----------



## amdonehere

Eternal Flame was not selected.

Wow, they got rid of me quick. A bit of a downer but oh well. Now I can finally get this one out.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Matt and Alexa, just saw the dailies.  Sorry to hear it and I hope you both sell oodles when you launch!


----------



## Michael Sussman

No dice.

"Unfortunately, your book INCOGNOLIO was not selected for publication by Kindle Press."

I thought I wouldn't hear until Friday, but I'm glad the wait is over, and that in the meantime I had my cover designer finish the paperback cover. I was never very hopeful--my novel is too unconventional and edgy for mainstream publication. But maybe it'll become a cult classic! 

At least my picture book career looks promising. OTTO GROWS DOWN  is out of print, but did quite well. I recently sold DUCKWORTH, THE DIFFICULT CHILD to Atheneum Books for Young Readers, and I have two more Duckworth stories ready to go.

Anyhow, thanks for everyone's support, and I'll be interested to see how the new crop of KS entries do.


----------



## ID Johnson

AlexaKang said:


> Eternal Flame was not selected.
> 
> Wow, they got rid of me quick. A bit of a downer but oh well. Now I can finally get this one out.


I'm so sorry to see that. I really thought they would take it. I am so glad you're going to publish anyway though because I really can't wait to read the rest. Still--quite shocked.


----------



## ID Johnson

matthewlehr said:


> The Hunger Games has another Casualty.


I was very sorry to see that. You wrote a great book, very creative and unique. I think it will still do very well. I'll definitely be reading the rest of it as soon as it's available.


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Matt and Alexa, just saw the dailies. Sorry to hear it and I hope you both sell oodles when you launch!


Same here. Hope launch goes well for you!


----------



## ID Johnson

Michael Sussman said:


> No dice.
> 
> "Unfortunately, your book INCOGNOLIO was not selected for publication by Kindle Press."
> 
> I thought I wouldn't hear until Friday, but I'm glad the wait is over, and that in the meantime I had my cover designer finish the paperback cover. I was never very hopeful--my novel is too unconventional and edgy for mainstream publication. But maybe it'll become a cult classic!
> 
> At least my picture book career looks promising. OTTO GROWS DOWN is out of print, but did quite well. I recently sold DUCKWORTH, THE DIFFICULT CHILD to Atheneum Books for Young Readers, and I have two more Duckworth stories ready to go.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for everyone's support, and I'll be interested to see how the new crop of KS entries do.


i can honestly say yours is probably the most creative book I've ever read, judging from the excerpt that is. I definitely think you'll find a market for it. Congrats on the picture books!


----------



## Michael Sussman

ID Johnson said:


> i can honestly say yours is probably the most creative book I've ever read, judging from the excerpt that is. I definitely think you'll find a market for it. Congrats on the picture books!


That's kind of you to say, and I'll try to take it to heart. It does seem like agents and editors, like the big movie studios, aren't interested in works that break the mold.


----------



## ID Johnson

Michael Sussman said:


> That's kind of you to say, and I'll try to take it to heart. It does seem like agents and editors, like the big movie studios, aren't interested in works that break the mold.


Someone's always got to go first though. In my opinion, for what it's worth, you've written a book that has the potential to inspire a lot of people to take risks, to write in a way no one else ever has before. I read your comment about writing in second person, and I thought that was profound. Has anyone ever done that before? Not that I know of. If you actually wrote a book in second person, you could be the first one to ever try it. I think Incognolio will inspire a lot of people to let their creativity flow and not to worry about "rules" and how books are "supposed" to be written. Just because it wasn't right for Kindle Press doesn't mean it isn't right for someone. You could self-publish and very well have a cult following in just a few years--new writers who love the fact that the barriers are coming down, thanks to you.
That's my two cents, anyway. Let us know when it's available!!


----------



## amdonehere

Thank you everyone for the kind words. (I kind of feel like I'm getting condolences.  )

ID, thanks for your encouraging posts. You're still in the running so -- May the odds be every in your favor!

For those of you interested in stats. Mine are:

Total Page Views: 4.4K
Total H&T Hrs: 337

All is not lost. I had gone in with different goals than simply getting a KP contract. Tom Swyer had kindly said that I can post and share my campaign activities in his thread, so I'll be doing that once I get loose ends tied up with my run. Right now, I've got to take down all the CTAs for votes/nominations taken down from every place where I've been spreading the word. I'm all about branding and I think it's imperative that the messages to the readers always positive. It's not good to have information such as your book not being selected hanging around out there. 

I think my campaign run has been really good for building buzz for my book. It was also self-pub marketing boot camp when all's said and done. Again, once I tied up all my loose ends, I'll post to Tom's thread for those who might consider using KS as their self-pub launch platform.

I do feel like I'm scrambling a bit because while I have done a lot of work with the campaign, I didn't expect to hear so quickly so my release promo plan is not entirely formed. That is an oversight on my part.

Good luck to those still in the running, and wishing everyone who decide to self-pub their books to sell a lot!


----------



## C L Salaski

Michael Sussman said:


> No dice.
> 
> "Unfortunately, your book INCOGNOLIO was not selected for publication by Kindle Press."
> 
> I thought I wouldn't hear until Friday, but I'm glad the wait is over, and that in the meantime I had my cover designer finish the paperback cover. I was never very hopeful--my novel is too unconventional and edgy for mainstream publication. But maybe it'll become a cult classic!
> 
> At least my picture book career looks promising. OTTO GROWS DOWN is out of print, but did quite well. I recently sold DUCKWORTH, THE DIFFICULT CHILD to Atheneum Books for Young Readers, and I have two more Duckworth stories ready to go.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for everyone's support, and I'll be interested to see how the new crop of KS entries do.


Couldn't believe your book wasn't picked, Michael. But that doesn't mean I won't be able to read it.  Wishing you the best with your launch!


----------



## HilaryM

Totally lost now!! 24 hours and 3 minutes in, and I've just checked my campaign page and there's no data in those little circle-thingies. So, no days in H & T (okay, no surprise there!) and no page views. Also says last update: never. But the number of days has rolled down from 29 to 28, so I'm guessing things are working.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Patricia KC

HilaryM said:


> Totally lost now!! 24 hours and 3 minutes in, and I've just checked my campaign page and there's no data in those little circle-thingies. So, no days in H & T (okay, no surprise there!) and no page views. Also says last update: never. But the number of days has rolled down from 29 to 28, so I'm guessing things are working.
> 
> Am I missing something?


I believe it updates around 5:30 a.m, ET. I can't remember the exact time, but that's close.


----------



## David Thompson

HilaryM said:


> Totally lost now!! 24 hours and 3 minutes in, and I've just checked my campaign page and there's no data in those little circle-thingies. So, no days in H & T (okay, no surprise there!) and no page views. Also says last update: never. But the number of days has rolled down from 29 to 28, so I'm guessing things are working.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Hi Hilary,

Where's the link for your book? Or the name? Then we can take a look and get some views on your stats


----------



## HilaryM

Here it is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2CCWZ1UJQPM60


----------



## Michael Sussman

C L Salaski said:


> Couldn't believe your book wasn't picked, Michael. But that doesn't mean I won't be able to read it.  Wishing you the best with your launch!


Thanks so much, CL. I wish I had the energy for what's next. The contest drained me. Guess I'll need a day or two to recharge.


----------



## HilaryM

Patricia KC said:


> I believe it updates around 5:30 a.m, ET. I can't remember the exact time, but that's close.


Ahhh! That's 21:30 NZ time. A bit longer to wait!


----------



## Michael Sussman

ID Johnson said:


> Someone's always got to go first though. In my opinion, for what it's worth, you've written a book that has the potential to inspire a lot of people to take risks, to write in a way no one else ever has before. I read your comment about writing in second person, and I thought that was profound. Has anyone ever done that before? Not that I know of. If you actually wrote a book in second person, you could be the first one to ever try it. I think Incognolio will inspire a lot of people to let their creativity flow and not to worry about "rules" and how books are "supposed" to be written. Just because it wasn't right for Kindle Press doesn't mean it isn't right for someone. You could self-publish and very well have a cult following in just a few years--new writers who love the fact that the barriers are coming down, thanks to you.
> That's my two cents, anyway. Let us know when it's available!!


There have been a few popular novels in second person, but agents definitely discourage its use. Bright Lights, Big City by Jay McInerney did very well. My favorite is If on a winter's night a traveller by Italo Calvino, who was a true genius. His book, Cosmicomics, is brilliant.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael S- Sorry to hear it. You had a great excerpt and a fantabulous cover, I had my fingers crossed for you. Now, go show 'em by having oodles of sales!

Top three nominated, as always, and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.

I had a little fun today making a book trailer for Teatime. It's on my Amazon author page if anyone wants to check it out. https://www.amazon.com/Julianne-Q-Johnson/e/B01N916S67 It's not exactly professional quality, but hey, I think I did fantastic since I'm a noob working with Windows Movie Maker!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> There have been a few popular novels in second person, but agents definitely discourage its use. Bright Lights, Big City by Jay McInerney did very well. My favorite is If on a winter's night a traveller by Italo Calvino, who was a true genius. His book, T-Zero, is brilliant.


I think second person can be done brilliantly, but you have to have a solid reason you're doing it. Take Gatsby, for example. It needed someone looking in from the outside for the social commentary, not to mention (spoiler alert) the protagonist dies, so 1st person or close third are out of the question there. In such a case, 2nd can give you a bit of that immediacy despite the protagonist not being a good subject for the narration.

I have to say though, second person is my least favorite narrative. Not that it would keep me from reading a good book, mind you.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Ugh, sorry Matthew, Michael, and Alexa! I didn't expect them to go on another rejecting spree so soon. You all had great books! Best of luck with publishing


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Michael S- Sorry to hear it. You had a great excerpt and a fantabulous cover, I had my fingers crossed for you. Now, go show 'em by having oodles of sales!
> 
> Top three nominated, as always, and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.
> 
> I had a little fun today making a book trailer for Teatime. It's on my Amazon author page if anyone wants to check it out. https://www.amazon.com/Julianne-Q-Johnson/e/B01N916S67 It's not exactly professional quality, but hey, I think I did fantastic since I'm a noob working with Windows Movie Maker!


Seconded... Michael, absolutely love your cover. It might be an unconventional novel, but readers are always interested in something new.

Haha, love the trailer, Julianne!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Still nomming from the list and wishing everyone the very best of luck on their campaigns!


----------



## David Thompson

Only two days left! Lots of views...mostly from Facebook and K boards! Thank you very much for all the views.

I've even had a few hours on H&T! Not many, but much better than my last attempt.

So, once again...Thank you.

I'm going to try for a better cover on my third attempt 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/f.html?C=3KRKL8BRA5K9I&K=A27OA5R7E90DHB&R=2XXUZS0NH85ZH&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fkindlescout.amazon.com%2Fp%2FQNR6L2CDZHTZ%3Fref_%3Dpe_886810_126055510&A=XBTJHUBHRAYGUXGYHAQBN7PIXGEA&H=W5YLVIBNNI5UU1AP2ISLRPJWRK0A&ref_=pe_886810_126055510


----------



## D. L.

Bill Hiatt said:


> Good point! I thought Kindle Press was a newish imprint that came into being to put out the Scout winners. I wasn't aware it was an imprint prior to Scout or that it handled other books.


Kindle Press is a newish imprint. And Scout, I believe, was its first venture. But it is a business, and with a mission to grow, and Scout isn't the only means available. I also believe it helps all Scout authors if Kindle Press adds more successful authors to its roster (no matter how) and thus improves its brand visibility and perception.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Spark Out by Nick Rippington

Already had Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes and What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk in my other two nom slots.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Michael Sussman said:


> That's kind of you to say, and I'll try to take it to heart. It does seem like agents and editors, like the big movie studios, aren't interested in works that break the mold.


Maybe part of it's timing. Now that people can watch American Gods instead of reading it, interest and excitement in this unusual genre will expand. I'm not saying Incoglio is in the same genre, but both are unusual and surrealistic. I'm probably obsessing about this whole genre thing, but to me it seems like the only reason some of these fine books haven't been chosen. In droves! This has been a gloomy week for KSE&NR. I have a suggestion for anyone who is getting ready to submit soon: Put the word "GIRL" in your title.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Maybe part of it's timing. Now that people can watch American Gods instead of reading it, interest and excitement in this unusual genre will expand. I'm not saying Incoglio is in the same genre, but both are unusual and surrealistic. I'm probably obsessing about this whole genre thing, but to me it seems like the only reason some of these fine books haven't been chosen. In droves! This has been a gloomy week for KSE&NR. I have a suggestion for anyone who is getting ready to submit soon: Put the word "GIRL" in your title.


Yeah, the whole system is timing and getting lucky. A lot of great books are turned away.


----------



## TT Rankin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Michael S- Sorry to hear it. You had a great excerpt and a fantabulous cover, I had my fingers crossed for you. Now, go show 'em by having oodles of sales!
> 
> Top three nominated, as always, and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.
> 
> I had a little fun today making a book trailer for Teatime. It's on my Amazon author page if anyone wants to check it out. https://www.amazon.com/Julianne-Q-Johnson/e/B01N916S67 It's not exactly professional quality, but hey, I think I did fantastic since I'm a noob working with Windows Movie Maker!


That's actually really good, loved the music!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Michael Sussman said:


> That's kind of you to say, and I'll try to take it to heart. It does seem like agents and editors, like the big movie studios, aren't interested in works that break the mold.


How true--until one of them does really well. Then it creates a new mold. Perhaps your book will be one of those.

The problem I've always had with finding trends and writing to them is that such an approach can stifle innovation. When readers get tired of the latest big thing, someone needs to be poised to come up with something new.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to your release. I'm sure it will do well with the readers.


----------



## TT Rankin

During a campaign, what would be a good number of page visits over a week's time, is like a 1000 a good average to strive for? More? I'm focusing more on the page views then I am H&T because that still seems like a fabled land I'll never find the doorway to.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Used To Be BH

AlexaKang said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words. (I kind of feel like I'm getting condolences.  )
> 
> ID, thanks for your encouraging posts. You're still in the running so -- May the odds be every in your favor!
> 
> For those of you interested in stats. Mine are:
> 
> Total Page Views: 4.4K
> Total H&T Hrs: 337
> 
> All is not lost. I had gone in with different goals than simply getting a KP contract. Tom Swyer had kindly said that I can post and share my campaign activities in his thread, so I'll be doing that once I get loose ends tied up with my run. Right now, I've got to take down all the CTAs for votes/nominations taken down from every place where I've been spreading the word. I'm all about branding and I think it's imperative that the messages to the readers always positive. It's not good to have information such as your book not being selected hanging around out there.
> 
> I think my campaign run has been really good for building buzz for my book. It was also self-pub marketing boot camp when all's said and done. Again, once I tied up all my loose ends, I'll post to Tom's thread for those who might consider using KS as their self-pub launch platform.
> 
> I do feel like I'm scrambling a bit because while I have done a lot of work with the campaign, I didn't expect to hear so quickly so my release promo plan is not entirely formed. That is an oversight on my part.
> 
> Good luck to those still in the running, and wishing everyone who decide to self-pub their books to sell a lot!


Hopefully, those great stats will translate into a strong release. I'd be shocked if they didn't.

I too was expecting to have to wait longer and was caught a little flat-footed when I needed to do a launch quickly. Unfortunately, you can't really line up promos until you get the decision, so that part is going to be a little rushed even if you have to wait the full fourteen days.


----------



## Used To Be BH

TT Rankin said:


> During a campaign, what would be a good number of page visits over a week's time, is like a 1000 a good average to strive for? More? I'm focusing more on the page views then I am H&T because that still seems like a fabled land I'll never find the doorway to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


1,000 seems to be well above average. However, you can never have too many, so it depends on how much time and other resources you have for promotion. You don't want to put too much strain on yourself, but if you have some extra time, I'd keep using it regardless of the stats. The more exposure, the greater the possibility that your eventual launch will be stronger, even though people's mileage does certainly vary.

Books tend to be Hot and Trending at the beginning of campaigns, and especially at the end. Being on the new or ending soon list makes the book more visible. On a number of occasions, every single book whose campaign was ending on a particular day was H and T. Chasing more than that may involve ad spending, which may or may not be worth it. As I said, the exposure can help, but there is no real guarantee.


----------



## Tom_Kav

TT Rankin said:


> During a campaign, what would be a good number of page visits over a week's time, is like a 1000 a good average to strive for? More? I'm focusing more on the page views then I am H&T because that still seems like a fabled land I'll never find the doorway to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hey TT

To be honest, there doesn't seem to be any good averages or goals to aim for. For example, I only got around 700 views across my whole campaign, and my book got chosen, whereas other people are in the thousands and don't. So it seems that both H&T and page views aren't good at telling us whether a book will be chosen or not. I think it's the whole package (H&T, views, cover, and ms), so maybe don't aim for anything, just run the campaign as best you can and see what happens!

Best, 
Tom


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Tom_Kav said:


> I think it's the whole package (H&T, views, cover, and ms),


I'd add to that "must be something in line with what Amazon is currently looking to publish" which is something that is out of your control. As evidenced by the number of entries that a lot of us thought were shoo-ins recently that were turned down. There are may benefits to going through this process, even if you aren't selected - it forces you to learn marketing techniques (unless you post & forget), you get the chance to send a thank you note to those who nominated you, sending them to your website, etc.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer and TT Rankin- Glad you liked my book trailer!  I had fun making it.

David Thompson- It seems to me that cover quality is pretty important to Scout.  While they have on occasion made a new cover for a Scout book, I think they much prefer having a cover ready to go.  Your covers aren't bad, but it might still be worth it to make sure the next one is brilliant.  I've seen a lot of good books not get selected while I've been active here, but I don't think I've seen one book with a bad cover get selected.  Even a cover that's not bad might not be good enough.  Just my own personal opinion, of course.  I have no secret knowledge.


----------



## TT Rankin

Bill Hiatt said:


> 1,000 seems to be well above average. However, you can never have too many, so it depends on how much time and other resources you have for promotion. You don't want to put too much strain on yourself, but if you have some extra time, I'd keep using it regardless of the stats. The more exposure, the greater the possibility that your eventual launch will be stronger, even though people's mileage does certainly vary.
> 
> Books tend to be Hot and Trending at the beginning of campaigns, and especially at the end. Being on the new or ending soon list makes the book more visible. On a number of occasions, every single book whose campaign was ending on a particular day was H and T. Chasing more than that may involve ad spending, which may or may not be worth it. As I said, the exposure can help, but there is no real guarantee.


Thanks Bill, makes sense. I used up my complete budget on cover design and editing, so for now I'm just looking for some good free marketing...which btw I feel like the Kindle Scout campaign is great for, especially for a first time unknown author with no built in fan base.

I was mostly curious as I'd like to know what to take away from the numbers I'm seeing (5 days in I'm only at 300). I guess that's 300 people who didn't know about my novel before last Saturday...ill take it!


----------



## TT Rankin

Tom_Kav said:


> Hey TT
> 
> To be honest, there doesn't seem to be any good averages or goals to aim for. For example, I only got around 700 views across my whole campaign, and my book got chosen, whereas other people are in the thousands and don't. So it seems that both H&T and page views aren't good at telling us whether a book will be chosen or not. I think it's the whole package (H&T, views, cover, and ms), so maybe don't aim for anything, just run the campaign as best you can and see what happens!
> 
> Best,
> Tom


Thanks Tom, that's encouraging to hear!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

TT Rankin said:


> During a campaign, what would be a good number of page visits over a week's time, is like a 1000 a good average to strive for? More? I'm focusing more on the page views then I am H&T because that still seems like a fabled land I'll never find the doorway to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I know an author who ran a KS campaign, had over 1000 page views per day, over 696 hours H&T and still didn't get selected. Then there are some who spend no time in H&T with low page views and get selected. I'm honestly convinced that the campaign portion of the KS program is 1 part for the author to gain exposure and 1 part for Amazon to raise awareness about their imprint. People who visit the KS site go on to buy books while they surf. So...I guess there's no real answer to what's good or bad regarding views.


----------



## Guest

Tom_Kav said:


> Hey TT
> 
> To be honest, there doesn't seem to be any good averages or goals to aim for. For example, I only got around 700 views across my whole campaign, and my book got chosen, whereas other people are in the thousands and don't. So it seems that both H&T and page views aren't good at telling us whether a book will be chosen or not. I think it's the whole package (H&T, views, cover, and ms), so maybe don't aim for anything, just run the campaign as best you can and see what happens!
> 
> Best,
> Tom


Tom, I nominated your book and was happy to see that it got selected. I know this is a bit delayed...but I just wanted to say that I look forward to reading it. Great cover, too! As for some of the denied as of late, I'm in shock. I thought for SURE that _Incognolio_ and _Sponsor_ would get picked. Obviously I had them in my bin. This Scout game is a weird one, indeed.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

NANMANME said:


> Tom, I nominated your book and was happy to see that it got selected. I know this is a bit delayed...but I just wanted to say that I look forward to reading it. Great cover, too! As for some of the denied as of late, I'm in shock. I thought for SURE that _Incognolio_ and _Sponsor_ would get picked. Obviously I had them in my bin. This Scout game is a weird one, indeed.


I don't know what to make of it either.
Meanwhile, I wait for KS decision on The Final Enemy... Dan Petrosini


----------



## Jennifer Bull

I am FINALLY out of the freezer! After not marketing for the middle of my campaign (having decided my resources were better spent near the end), it has taken me a whole day of marketing to get back on there! I wonder if I can stay up there longer than an hour this time


----------



## TT Rankin

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I know an author who ran a KS campaign, had over 1000 page views per day, over 696 hours H&T and still didn't get selected. Then there are some who spend no time in H&T with low page views and get selected. I'm honestly convinced that the campaign portion of the KS program is 1 part for the author to gain exposure and 1 part for Amazon to raise awareness about their imprint. People who visit the KS site go on to buy books while they surf. So...I guess there's no real answer to what's good or bad regarding views.


In that case, think at this point I'll just sit back, relax and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Thanks to so many of you for your reassuring words. Like the rest of the contest, getting the heave-ho is much more bearable with your support. As they say in Austin: Onward through the fog!


----------



## matthewlehr

Jennifer Bull said:


> I am FINALLY out of the freezer! After not marketing for the middle of my campaign (having decided my resources were better spent near the end), it has taken me a whole day of marketing to get back on there! I wonder if I can stay up there longer than an hour this time


Huzzah!!!


----------



## Guest

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I don't know what to make of it either.
> Meanwhile, I wait for KS decision on The Final Enemy... Dan Petrosini


Wishing you good luck, Dan. You were one of my three! Your cover and story are super solid.


----------



## matthewlehr

Thank you all for your kind words. As you can see, I'm doing much better now.


----------



## Michael Sussman

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. As you can see, I'm doing much better now.


Glad to hear it, Mathew! Perhaps you'll come across Hillary.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. As you can see, I'm doing much better now.


Funny!
Perhaps you should write a comedic novel. Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

NANMANME said:


> Wishing you good luck, Dan. You were one of my three! Your cover and story are super solid.


Thank you for the kind words, now if only you were a KS editor! Dan


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Tom_Kav said:


> Hey TT
> 
> To be honest, there doesn't seem to be any good averages or goals to aim for. For example, I only got around 700 views across my whole campaign, and my book got chosen, whereas other people are in the thousands and don't. So it seems that both H&T and page views aren't good at telling us whether a book will be chosen or not. I think it's the whole package (H&T, views, cover, and ms), so maybe don't aim for anything, just run the campaign as best you can and see what happens!
> 
> Best,
> Tom


I'll probably get less than 700 views total because I'm not paying anyone to promote my book. I'm only using my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/robertburtonrobinson/), my personal Facebook account, my email list, and my website (http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/) to let people know that my book is on Kindle Scout. My website gets about 1,300 unique visitors per month and my email list only has 600 subscribers.

Once the 30 days is up, I believe that a Kindle Scout editor will read the excerpt--or at least a few paragraphs--and if it's held their interest, they will read more and make a decision. I'm sure they would like to see a lot of page visits and nominations, but regardless, the book will have to sell itself to the editor.

Or...maybe I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Guest

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> I'll probably get less than 700 views total because I'm not paying anyone to promote my book. I'm only using my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/robertburtonrobinson/), my personal Facebook account, my email list, and my website (http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/) to let people know that my book is on Kindle Scout. My website gets about 1,300 unique visitors per month and my email list only has 600 subscribers.
> 
> Once the 30 days is up, I believe that a Kindle Scout editor will read the excerpt--or at least a few paragraphs--and if it's held their interest, they will read more and make a decision. I'm sure they would like to see a lot of page visits and nominations, but regardless, the book will have to sell itself to the editor.
> 
> Or...maybe I'm completely wrong.


Robert, this is exactly what I think happens. In the end, it all boils down to the actual manuscript. They may graph books from time to time by how well they've done in H & T, but when all is said and done, I think that the editor (s?) decide...based off of the literary content that's under the hood.


----------



## John Greco

Hi. I've had a couple of books published with small but traditional publishers in the Christian non-fiction world, but I'm trying something different for my first venture into fiction. My book went live on Kindle Scout this morning. I'm hoping that an editor will like the book based on the content, but I'm also trying to do whatever I can to get nominations. Any outside-of-the-box ideas that have worked for you? Thanks!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PWQQXHVHUNMS


----------



## Guest

grex77 said:


> Hi. I've had a couple of books published with small but traditional publishers in the Christian non-fiction world, but I'm trying something different for my first venture into fiction. My book went live on Kindle Scout this morning. I'm hoping that an editor will like the book based on the content, but I'm also trying to do whatever I can to get nominations. Any outside-of-the-box ideas that have worked for you? Thanks!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PWQQXHVHUNMS


DUDE! I _just_ saved (and will nominate) your book. Love the cover, love the blurb, and the sample! Hoping you have an awesome KS experience. Good luck.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Only come in once a week or so  to nominate books  this week I nominated Spark Out. Dead close to Reality. And All the Days Ordained --- Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## John Greco

NANMANME said:


> DUDE! I _just_ saved (and will nominate) your book. Love the cover, love the blurb, and the sample! Hoping you have an awesome KS experience. Good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> I don't know what to make of it either.
> Meanwhile, I wait for KS decision on The Final Enemy... Dan Petrosini


Good luck, Dan! I've got my fingers crossed for yours! It's about time we had some accepted ones from this thread. I'm still surprised by the last lot of rejections this week.


----------



## David Thompson

grex77 said:


> Thank you!


What's wrong with Crooks' Corner?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Good luck, Dan! I've got my fingers crossed for yours! It's about time we had some accepted ones from this thread. I'm still surprised by the last lot of rejections this week.


Hang out here long enough, you start getting surprised by the selected ones instead!  Not selected is par for the course, selected is like lightning striking.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> Huzzah!!!


Three hours and counting!  I'm starting to thaw out


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Pauline Creeden said:


> Only come in once a week or so to nominate books  this week I nominated Spark Out. Dead close to Reality. And All the Days Ordained --- Good Luck to everyone!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. As you can see, I'm doing much better now.


Whitwoo, Matthew


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hang out here long enough, you start getting surprised by the selected ones instead!  Not selected is par for the course, selected is like lightning striking.


Haha, I'll bet! I'm off to find a telephone pole to climb and I'll wait there for the next thunderstorm. You never know


----------



## Guest

Jennifer Bull said:


> Haha, I'll bet! I'm off to find a telephone pole to climb and I'll wait there for the next thunderstorm. You never know


Just nominated you, Jennifer! Good luck with your last four days of campaigning. Your premise is intriguing!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

NANMANME said:


> Just nominated you, Jennifer! Good luck with your last four days of campaigning. Your premise is intriguing!


Thank you!! I haven't seen yours on the list... is it not live on KS yet?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Good luck, Dan! I've got my fingers crossed for yours! It's about time we had some accepted ones from this thread. I'm still surprised by the last lot of rejections this week.


Thanks Jennifer I have yours saved!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Thanks Jennifer I have yours saved!


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thank you!! I haven't seen yours on the list... is it not live on KS yet?


Nope...it's not live just yet! But it will be soon. That is, if one unexpected agent quest falls through the cracks! Thanks for your pending interest.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

NANMANME said:


> Nope...it's not live just yet! But it will be soon. That is, if one unexpected agent quest falls through the cracks! Thanks for your pending interest.


Awesome, I'll keep my eye out for it! And good luck with your agent quest in the meantime!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Wow. Can’t believe all the bad news emails this morning. And a Thursday at that. Sorry to all.

Nominated Jennifer’s “Dead Close to Reality.” I’d say ‘good luck’ but my saying that hasn’t helped anyone here yet. Break a leg, maybe?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Wow. Can't believe all the bad news emails this morning. And a Thursday at that. Sorry to all.
> 
> Nominated Jennifer's "Dead Close to Reality." I'd say 'good luck' but my saying that hasn't helped anyone here yet. Break a leg, maybe?


Thank you! If I hang onto that telephone pole too long waiting for lightening to strike, I'll probably fall, so breaking a leg is a distinct possibility  Yeah, this week seems to have been a bad one, rejection-wise.


----------



## HilaryM

Patricia KC said:


> I believe it updates around 5:30 a.m, ET. I can't remember the exact time, but that's close.


Panic over! Got my stats from day one just as advised! Yay! 170 page views. Not sure if that's good or bad, but it might have been my finest moment given I'm now out of my friends, family and FB followers!

Just nominated Dead Close To Reality. Good Luck Jennifer!


----------



## ElaineOwen

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I know an author who ran a KS campaign, had over 1000 page views per day, over 696 hours H&T and still didn't get selected. Then there are some who spend no time in H&T with low page views and get selected. I'm honestly convinced that the campaign portion of the KS program is 1 part for the author to gain exposure and 1 part for Amazon to raise awareness about their imprint. People who visit the KS site go on to buy books while they surf. So...I guess there's no real answer to what's good or bad regarding views.


Another good reason for Amazon to use Scout is the data they gather about the people who nominate their favorite books. More data about what they like = more opportunities to advertise that kind of book to them in the future.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

HilaryM said:


> Panic over! Got my stats from day one just as advised! Yay! 170 page views. Not sure if that's good or bad, but it might have been my finest moment given I'm now out of my friends, family and FB followers!
> 
> Just nominated Dead Close To Reality. Good Luck Jennifer!


It's a long wait for those first day stats! Great page views for day one... I had about the same views on my first day too. Thank you!  I've got yours on my saved list!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I actually REMEMBER starting to post this early this morning. I must have forget to finish.

Oh well, it's Thursday. Thursday are rough.

So let's get on with the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Her Forsaken Prince: A Scifi Romance by Maya Hughes
LAST DAY LEFT!  What The Hell is Going On Here? by Roman Hawk
LAST DAY LEFT!  Spark Out by Nick Rippington
1 day left  Breached by Patrick Doyle
2 days left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
4 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
7 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
7 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
9 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
14 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
14 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
15 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
15 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
15 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
16 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
17 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
18 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
21 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
21 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
24 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
24 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
24 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
28 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
28 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
29 days left  Plunge by John Greco

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## C L Salaski

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> I'll probably get less than 700 views total because I'm not paying anyone to promote my book. I'm only using my Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/robertburtonrobinson/), my personal Facebook account, my email list, and my website (http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/) to let people know that my book is on Kindle Scout. My website gets about 1,300 unique visitors per month and my email list only has 600 subscribers.
> 
> Once the 30 days is up, I believe that a Kindle Scout editor will read the excerpt--or at least a few paragraphs--and if it's held their interest, they will read more and make a decision. I'm sure they would like to see a lot of page visits and nominations, but regardless, the book will have to sell itself to the editor.
> 
> Or...maybe I'm completely wrong.


Hi Robert,

Just checked your novel out on Kindle Scout. Looks good! I've saved it until it gets into Ending Soon.

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

grex77 said:


> Hi. I've had a couple of books published with small but traditional publishers in the Christian non-fiction world, but I'm trying something different for my first venture into fiction. My book went live on Kindle Scout this morning. I'm hoping that an editor will like the book based on the content, but I'm also trying to do whatever I can to get nominations. Any outside-of-the-box ideas that have worked for you? Thanks!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PWQQXHVHUNMS


Just saved your book on Kindle Scout until it gets into Ending Soon!


----------



## TT Rankin

Just nominated top three, best of luck Maya, Roman and Nick!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rfoster

yes it can be interesting


JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hang out here long enough, you start getting surprised by the selected ones instead!  Not selected is par for the course, selected is like lightning striking.


----------



## Michael Sussman

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Michael S- Sorry to hear it. You had a great excerpt and a fantabulous cover, I had my fingers crossed for you. Now, go show 'em by having oodles of sales!


Thanks so much, Julianne--I appreciate it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I have a big old busy day ahead of me.

I've got a book table appearance lined up tomorrow, so I need to head out early to pick some books at my regional publisher's warehouse. My big seller (Maritime Murder), is almost sold out in my inventory. THEN, once I've got that box full of books bungeed onto my dolly (yes, old farts DO play with dollies) I have to catch a bus downtown to my day job. Following my day job I have a two hour union meeting, which I can't skip because it is an important one. Then I will be up at the crack of crow-pee tomorrow morning to drive out to a popular farmer's market where I will set up my travelling book table.

Last weekend's event netted me enough money to pay for a week of groceries and two packs of bus tickets. That was a QUIET event. I'm hoping this weekend brings me some fatter return.


But tomorrow's list might come in the afternoon.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Breached by Patrick Doyle
1 day left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
3 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
6 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
6 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
8 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
13 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
13 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
14 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
14 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
14 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
15 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
16 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
17 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
20 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
20 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
23 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
23 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
23 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
27 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
27 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
28 days left  Plunge by John Greco

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Used my newly opened slots to nominate Breached and Crook's Corner. 

I think I'm starting to understand Hot & Trending more - it's a list of twenty books right? No more, no less? So I'm thinking that you have to have stats in the top twenty to get there, i.e page hits, nominations, time spent on page. Because sometimes it seems very hard to get back on once I fall off, and other times doesn't seem so hard. It must be a 'sliding' (i.e. hour to hour) thing also, since if you're there in the evening, it seems to stick through the night (even though it's daytime in some places when it's night here in the US, I'm sure the vast majority of traffic is North America).

Six more days for me, and then into the waiting room. Trying to learn from other and have things set up to go upon rejection. What measures do you all put in place in advance, in terms of getting the release ready? What promos, etc have to be set up in advance?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots this morning and nominated:

Breached by Patrick Doyle
Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Used my newly opened slots to nominate Breached and Crook's Corner.
> 
> I think I'm starting to understand Hot & Trending more - it's a list of twenty books right? No more, no less? So I'm thinking that you have to have stats in the top twenty to get there, i.e page hits, nominations, time spent on page. Because sometimes it seems very hard to get back on once I fall off, and other times doesn't seem so hard. It must be a 'sliding' (i.e. hour to hour) thing also, since if you're there in the evening, it seems to stick through the night (even though it's daytime in some places when it's night here in the US, I'm sure the vast majority of traffic is North America).
> 
> Six more days for me, and then into the waiting room. Trying to learn from other and have things set up to go upon rejection. What measures do you all put in place in advance, in terms of getting the release ready? What promos, etc have to be set up in advance?


There has been a lot of analysis on the Hot & Trending list in the past to sort of understand how it works. It is based on nominations and saves more than anything else, though other things might affect it (in fact, time spent on page could be a negative with a lot of short visits and nominations actually being worth less). It is also based on an ordered set so that the first book you see on the page is NOT the highest performing book. Getting into the top 20 has no indication about where on the list you land.

Nominated the top three entries. Good luck everyone!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday and I have a big old busy day ahead of me.
> 
> I've got a book table appearance lined up tomorrow, so I need to head out early to pick some books at my regional publisher's warehouse. My big seller (Maritime Murder), is almost sold out in my inventory. THEN, once I've got that box full of books bungeed onto my dolly (yes, old farts DO play with dollies) I have to catch a bus downtown to my day job. Following my day job I have a two hour union meeting, which I can't skip because it is an important one. Then I will be up at the crack of crow-pee tomorrow morning to drive out to a popular farmer's market where I will set up my travelling book table.
> 
> Last weekend's event netted me enough money to pay for a week of groceries and two packs of bus tickets. That was a QUIET event. I'm hoping this weekend brings me some fatter return.
> 
> 
> But tomorrow's list might come in the afternoon.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Breached by Patrick Doyle
> 1 day left  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
> 3 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> 6 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> 6 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 8 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
> 13 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 13 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 14 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 14 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> 14 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
> 15 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
> 16 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
> 17 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
> 20 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 20 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 23 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 23 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 23 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
> 27 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> 27 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 28 days left  Plunge by John Greco
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


THE BOOK KNIGHTS is now live on Kindle Scout! Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ILPS31CYWQW2. I'd appreciate your support at some point during my campaign.

Please add me to your list, Steve. Thanks.

John


----------



## mayahughes

Thank you to everyone who nominated Her Forsaken Prince, which ended it's run yesterday! I really appreciate it and now I'm waiting anxiously to see if it will be selected. The same boat I know a lot of you have been in. I'm not expecting to be selected, but it was an interesting experience


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> Just checked your novel out on Kindle Scout. Looks good! I've saved it until it gets into Ending Soon.
> 
> Cindy


Thanks, Cindy! I see that your book is in review. Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

mayahughes said:


> Thank you to everyone who nominated Her Forsaken Prince, which ended it's run yesterday! I really appreciate it and now I'm waiting anxiously to see if it will be selected. The same boat I know a lot of you have been in. I'm not expecting to be selected, but it was an interesting experience


Good luck! That was one of my nominations yesterday, so I'm also waiting to hear how you do


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday and I have a big old busy day ahead of me.
> 
> I've got a book table appearance lined up tomorrow, so I need to head out early to pick some books at my regional publisher's warehouse. My big seller (Maritime Murder), is almost sold out in my inventory. THEN, once I've got that box full of books bungeed onto my dolly (yes, old farts DO play with dollies) I have to catch a bus downtown to my day job. Following my day job I have a two hour union meeting, which I can't skip because it is an important one. Then I will be up at the crack of crow-pee tomorrow morning to drive out to a popular farmer's market where I will set up my travelling book table.


Good luck tomorrow, Steve! Watch out for the crow-pee as you leave the house though


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just filled my two open spots with _Breached_ and _Crooks' Corner_. Good luck!


----------



## ID Johnson

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Used my newly opened slots to nominate Breached and Crook's Corner.
> 
> I think I'm starting to understand Hot & Trending more - it's a list of twenty books right? No more, no less? So I'm thinking that you have to have stats in the top twenty to get there, i.e page hits, nominations, time spent on page. Because sometimes it seems very hard to get back on once I fall off, and other times doesn't seem so hard. It must be a 'sliding' (i.e. hour to hour) thing also, since if you're there in the evening, it seems to stick through the night (even though it's daytime in some places when it's night here in the US, I'm sure the vast majority of traffic is North America).
> 
> Six more days for me, and then into the waiting room. Trying to learn from other and have things set up to go upon rejection. What measures do you all put in place in advance, in terms of getting the release ready? What promos, etc have to be set up in advance?


It's really difficult to set up too many promos in advance because you don't know for sure when you're book is going to be available. I'm in the waiting room right now, and all I've done is order the proof for my print copy and let my meager street team know my Plan B so they can be ready to push as soon as I know something for sure. I have a mental list of advertisers that will usually accept new books without reviews so long as you have a previous title with a specific amount of reviews, but I don't know what else I could do at this point since I have no idea when my book will be available. If I publish on my own, it will probably be pretty quickly--but until the ax falls, I won't know for sure. I don't know if that's helpful, but that's where I am at right now in my "waiting room" experience.
Your book is doing very well! It seems like it's always right up there on the H & T list. Best of luck!


----------



## KJD1957

Nominated 
Breached by Patrick Doyle
Crooks' Corner by David Thompson, and 
Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

Good luck all.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Morning All,

Nominated 
Breached by Patrick Doyle
Crooks' Corner by David Thompson, and 
Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

Good luck everyone!
Dan (from the Waiting Room)


----------



## JoAnn Franklin

Filled up my nominations with Breached, Crook's Corner and Dead Close to Reality.  Good luck!
--JoAnn


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks for the nominations, everyone! I'm enjoying the H&T list while it lasts... before I make my way into the dreaded waiting room. Congrats on the new release KJD!


----------



## KJD1957

Hi guys, 
Just wanted to thank everyone for their support during the Ryan Kaine campaign and for your kind offline words regarding its rejection. The decision came as a disappointment if not a surprise. I thought you might like to know my upcoming plans for the novel. 

I launched the RK last night (enrolled in KDPSelect). I set the launch price of 99c as a 'thank you' to my nominators. As you might know, it's my company policy never to offer my full-length novels free. After 7 days I will set the price to it's normal rate of $3.99/£2.99. When it's been at that price for 30 days, I'll start submitting it to the various promo sites (except BookBub). 

Meanwhile, I hope to finish the sequel and maybe launch that within the next three months. 

Thanks again for your support and intelligent information. I love you guys. 

Cheers, 
KJD


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Ok I didn't get picked but Its ok! this was a great experience! I will still be voting for all you guys!

Its already published on Amazon, here is the link if you want to check it out! https://www.amazon.com/Frozen-Perfection-Kingdoms-Book-Lake-ebook/dp/B071NW6SLH/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1494600767&sr=1-2&keywords=frozen+perfection

Good luck all!!

Now off to find the rejected thread...lol


----------



## matthewlehr

My current nominations are,

Breached by Patrick Doyle
Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

Good luck all!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Mark -- mine were fine yesterday, but that doesn't mean yours are correct. Zero views sounds unusual, but probably not outside the realms of possibility if you didn't promote that day.

Sorry, Rae, but happy publication day!

Thanks, Matthew


----------



## Patricia KC

Mark Gardner said:


> Are the Kindle Scout stats for May 11th borked, or did I really get no views yesterday?


Mine shows page views from yesterday.

During my campaign for _The Ceiling Man,_ I had two days (days 15 and 23) with zero page views, so I wouldn't worry about it. (In other words, do as I say, not as I did.  )


----------



## Jill James

Had already nominated Breached by Patrick Doyle
Added Crooks' Corner by David Thompson and
Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull

Good luck!


----------



## ID Johnson

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanted to thank everyone for their support during the Ryan Kaine campaign and for your kind offline words regarding its rejection. The decision came as a disappointment if not a surprise. I thought you might like to know my upcoming plans for the novel.
> 
> I launched the RK last night (enrolled in KDPSelect). I set the launch price of 99c as a 'thank you' to my nominators. As you might know, it's my company policy never to offer my full-length novels free. After 7 days I will set the price to it's normal rate of $3.99/£2.99. When it's been at that price for 30 days, I'll start submitting it to the various promo sites (except BookBub).
> 
> Meanwhile, I hope to finish the sequel and maybe launch that within the next three months.
> 
> Thanks again for your support and intelligent information. I love you guys.
> 
> Cheers,
> KJD


Got my copy this morning! Looking forward to reading beyond the excerpt. Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## Rfoster

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Used my newly opened slots to nominate Breached and Crook's Corner.
> 
> I think I'm starting to understand Hot & Trending more - it's a list of twenty books right? No more, no less?


I have seen it go down and staydown on less, 17 sometimes. Its aggravating if you say why not me and empty slot you been eying to slide into


----------



## C L Salaski

J.G. McKenney said:


> THE BOOK KNIGHTS is now live on Kindle Scout! Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ILPS31CYWQW2. I'd appreciate your support at some point during my campaign.
> 
> Please add me to your list, Steve. Thanks.
> 
> John


The Book Knights looks very interesting to me, John. I've just saved it until it reaches the Ending Soon list.

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

KJD1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanted to thank everyone for their support during the Ryan Kaine campaign and for your kind offline words regarding its rejection. The decision came as a disappointment if not a surprise. I thought you might like to know my upcoming plans for the novel.
> 
> I launched the RK last night (enrolled in KDPSelect). I set the launch price of 99c as a 'thank you' to my nominators. As you might know, it's my company policy never to offer my full-length novels free. After 7 days I will set the price to it's normal rate of $3.99/£2.99. When it's been at that price for 30 days, I'll start submitting it to the various promo sites (except BookBub).
> 
> Meanwhile, I hope to finish the sequel and maybe launch that within the next three months.
> 
> Thanks again for your support and intelligent information. I love you guys.
> 
> Cheers,
> KJD


KJD,

Planning to buy Ryan Kaine at 99 cents. Thanks for the discount!

Can I ask you why you wouldn't use Bookbub? I've been looking it over and wondering if anyone here has had any success with it.

Cindy


----------



## Jennifer Bull

C L Salaski said:


> KJD,
> 
> Planning to buy Ryan Kaine at 99 cents. Thanks for the discount!
> 
> Can I ask you why you wouldn't use Bookbub? I've been looking it over and wondering if anyone here has had any success with it.
> 
> Cindy


Bookbub requires a book to be at least half price, amongst other requirements. I don't think it has a set number of reviews it requires, but it's very competitive so you pretty much need to have an average or higher number of reviews than books in your category, with a strong overall review star rating. It wouldn't be worth submitting a book without any, or with few reviews, is my understanding. If you can get in (many get rejected), it's supposed to be fantastic for boosting your sales and ranking, but it's also very expensive.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jennifer Bull said:


> Bookbub requires a book to be at least half price, amongst other requirements. I don't think it has a set number of reviews it requires, but it's very competitive so you pretty much need to have an average or higher number of reviews than books in your category, with a strong overall review star rating. It wouldn't be worth submitting a book without any, or with few reviews, is my understanding. If you can get in (many get rejected), it's supposed to be fantastic for boosting your sales and ranking, but it's also very expensive.


Most writers who post seem to have good ROI, sometimes earning back the fee several times over. There is an element of risk, but lower than for most promos, despite the big price tag.

It's the competitiveness that is the biggest deterrent, though I wouldn't let that keep me from applying if I felt a burning desire to do it. The proportion of trad published books has increased, and the descriptions of the books I get in my bookbub email is a little intimidating. Most of the selections seem to have a ton of positive reviews. A few don't, but they always have something else going for them: the author has been on a bestseller list, has "1,000 5-star reviews on Goodreads," etc. When I saw that Goodreads line, I started laughing hysterically.


----------



## KJD1957

ID Johnson said:


> Got my copy this morning! Looking forward to reading beyond the excerpt. Best of luck with your launch!


Thanks millions ID.
Hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## KJD1957

C L Salaski said:


> KJD,
> 
> Planning to buy Ryan Kaine at 99 cents. Thanks for the discount!
> 
> Can I ask you why you wouldn't use Bookbub? I've been looking it over and wondering if anyone here has had any success with it.
> 
> Cindy


Great question, Cindy, 
I LOVE BB, and have already run two successful promos with them. I also have third BB promo for a different book (the first in my crime series) coming up on June 2. 
I should have made myself clearer. I won't be submitting Ryan Kaine to BB until _after_ I've released the sequel, sometime later this year. BB is expensive and I want to make the most of my promo $$.

BTW, thanks again to everyone who's bought Ryan Kaine, hope you enjoy the read and will take the time to post a review when you do. 

Cheers, 
Kerry.


----------



## KJD1957

Jennifer Bull said:


> Bookbub requires a book to be at least half price, amongst other requirements. I don't think it has a set number of reviews it requires, but it's very competitive so you pretty much need to have an average or higher number of reviews than books in your category, with a strong overall review star rating. It wouldn't be worth submitting a book without any, or with few reviews, is my understanding. If you can get in (many get rejected), it's supposed to be fantastic for boosting your sales and ranking, but it's also very expensive.


Agreed, Jennifer. 
I need to wait before submitting RK to BB.


----------



## David Thompson

Good morning All,

Just a quick line to say thank you, once again.

Crooks' Corner is on its last day and is HOT again. Thanks for all the nominations and the views. Good luck to everyone on KS!

DT


----------



## Jennifer Bull

David Thompson said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> Just a quick line to say thank you, once again.
> 
> Crooks' Corner is on its last day and is HOT again. Thanks for all the nominations and the views. Good luck to everyone on KS!
> 
> DT


Congrats on getting back on H&T!  Good luck on your last day!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Saturday and I guess that I woke up early enough to get the list out of the way!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Crooks' Corner by David Thompson
2 days left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
5 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
5 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
7 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
12 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
12 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
13 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
13 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
13 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
14 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
15 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
16 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
19 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
19 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
22 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
22 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
22 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
26 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
26 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
27 days left  Plunge by John Greco
28 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
28 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Please grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS - now only 99 cents on Amazon.com during the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## David Thompson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Congrats on getting back on H&T!  Good luck on your last day!


And you, Jennifer. Fingers crossed


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Used my open slot today for Dead Close (since I already had Crooks' Corner nominated). Tomorrow I'll get All the Days Ordained (since I already nominated mine).

Now to figure out how to get back on H&T! Good luck everyone...


----------



## David Thompson

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Used my open slot today for Dead Close (since I already had Crooks' Corner nominated). Tomorrow I'll get All the Days Ordained (since I already nominated mine).
> 
> Now to figure out how to get back on H&T! Good luck everyone...


Thanks Billy. Your excerpt is pretty awesome! Amazing style. Good luck.


----------



## Robertson

Hello again everyone,

I'm just re-emerging to say my new Kindle Scout campaign is live here:

Night of the Webcam

It's a thriller of the cozy variety, with a bit of romance and four "strong" protagonists (at least, I hope they are).

Steve, could you please add me to your list?

I've been following the KBoards on and off, but didn't have anything to say.

Hope everyone is doing great.

Robertson


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

I received the edits for Hidden in the Dark on May 10th and have been chipping away at the changes. There has been a lot of speculation here about how and why books are chosen and the edits for my book shed some light on the how and why for my particular book, not all of the books. 1. I don't think the stats are hugely important. Mine weren't awful, but lots of contenders had way more. (302 hours in H&T, 1.7 thousand views for me). 2. I spent $14.00 on a Facebook boost. That's all. I never figured out how to use Headtalker or anything else. 3. I think I submitted the right genre at the right time. I didn't even think to choose more than one genre. I stuck with Mystery & Suspense. 4. I've written two other books (small independent publisher), neither of which have gotten any reviews to speak of or have made any money. 4. I made the cover myself using Canva (free, not premium) and a photo that a friend took with his GoPro. 
Okay, so those are the things that didn't matter that much (for me, maybe not for everyone), IMHO.
Here's what seems to have worked: The right editor who obviously loves the genre read it and loved it. She knows a ton about writing and editing. She made 3,070 line edits in a 103,000 word manuscript. A lot of the edits involve whether or not something should be italicized or not, or hyphenated or not, and whether to use a colon or semicolon. Some are word choice. A few (the last ones I'll work on) involve rewriting chunks of text, cutting them and pasting them into different chapters and adding more dialogue (showing, not telling). She put soooooo much time and thought into all this. It took me 5 years of writing and obsessively neurotic editing before I sent it in and I knew the book still needed more work. I know my weaknesses as a writer and she hit every one of them spot on and came up with solutions that I couldn't come up with. 
I can take as much time as I need, but the sooner I finish fixing everything, the sooner the book will launch.

The best part, and the part a lot of writers in KSE&NR have mentioned, is ... she's the right person who read the right manuscript. I don't know whether this was a "crapshoot" or "luck" situation or not. Maybe certain editors evaluate books in certain genres. That would make sense. The first sentence of her letter to me is "I am madly in love with this story!" She calls it "a tightly constructed thriller". "The dialogue flows well." She added compliments throughout the manuscript as well. She seems to feel as much passion for my writing as I do. 
Now I have to get back to work. 
I hope this helps and isn't obnoxiously self-aggrandizing.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I received the edits for Hidden in the Dark on May 10th and have been chipping away at the changes. There has been a lot of speculation here about how and why books are chosen and the edits for my book shed some light on the how and why for my particular book, not all of the books. 1. I don't think the stats are hugely important. Mine weren't awful, but lots of contenders had way more. (302 hours in H&T, 1.7 thousand views for me). 2. I spent $14.00 on a Facebook boost. That's all. I never figured out how to use Headtalker or anything else. 3. I think I submitted the right genre at the right time. I didn't even think to choose more than one genre. I stuck with Mystery & Suspense. 4. I've written two other books (small independent publisher), neither of which have gotten any reviews to speak of or have made any money. 4. I made the cover myself using Canva (free, not premium) and a photo that a friend took with his GoPro.
> Okay, so those are the things that didn't matter that much (for me, maybe not for everyone), IMHO.
> Here's what seems to have worked: The right editor who obviously loves the genre read it and loved it. She knows a ton about writing and editing. She made 3,070 line edits in a 103,000 word manuscript. A lot of the edits involve whether or not something should be italicized or not, or hyphenated or not, and whether to use a colon or semicolon. Some are word choice. A few (the last ones I'll work on) involve rewriting chunks of text, cutting them and pasting them into different chapters and adding more dialogue (showing, not telling). She put soooooo much time and thought into all this. It took me 5 years of writing and obsessively neurotic editing before I sent it in and I knew the book still needed more work. I know my weaknesses as a writer and she hit every one of them spot on and came up with solutions that I couldn't come up with.
> I can take as much time as I need, but the sooner I finish fixing everything, the sooner the book will launch.
> 
> The best part, and the part a lot of writers in KSE&NR have mentioned, is ... she's the right person who read the right manuscript. I don't know whether this was a "crapshoot" or "luck" situation or not. Maybe certain editors evaluate books in certain genres. That would make sense. The first sentence of her letter to me is "I am madly in love with this story!" She calls it "a tightly constructed thriller". "The dialogue flows well." She added compliments throughout the manuscript as well. She seems to feel as much passion for my writing as I do.
> Now I have to get back to work.
> I hope this helps and isn't obnoxiously self-aggrandizing.


Very interesting and helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Anthelid

I have started a head talker for my new book in case anyone wants to support it:

Link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


----------



## J.G. McKenney

...and THE BOOK KNIGHTS is on H&T list. Good to see, but I'm not reading too much into it. Like the above post says, I just hope to get the right set of KS editor eyes on it.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just filled my last slot with Dead Close to Reality. Good luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I received the edits for Hidden in the Dark on May 10th and have been chipping away at the changes. There has been a lot of speculation here about how and why books are chosen and the edits for my book shed some light on the how and why for my particular book, not all of the books. 1. I don't think the stats are hugely important. Mine weren't awful, but lots of contenders had way more. (302 hours in H&T, 1.7 thousand views for me). 2. I spent $14.00 on a Facebook boost. That's all. I never figured out how to use Headtalker or anything else. 3. I think I submitted the right genre at the right time. I didn't even think to choose more than one genre. I stuck with Mystery & Suspense. 4. I've written two other books (small independent publisher), neither of which have gotten any reviews to speak of or have made any money. 4. I made the cover myself using Canva (free, not premium) and a photo that a friend took with his GoPro.
> Okay, so those are the things that didn't matter that much (for me, maybe not for everyone), IMHO.
> Here's what seems to have worked: The right editor who obviously loves the genre read it and loved it. She knows a ton about writing and editing. She made 3,070 line edits in a 103,000 word manuscript. A lot of the edits involve whether or not something should be italicized or not, or hyphenated or not, and whether to use a colon or semicolon. Some are word choice. A few (the last ones I'll work on) involve rewriting chunks of text, cutting them and pasting them into different chapters and adding more dialogue (showing, not telling). She put soooooo much time and thought into all this. It took me 5 years of writing and obsessively neurotic editing before I sent it in and I knew the book still needed more work. I know my weaknesses as a writer and she hit every one of them spot on and came up with solutions that I couldn't come up with.
> I can take as much time as I need, but the sooner I finish fixing everything, the sooner the book will launch.
> 
> The best part, and the part a lot of writers in KSE&NR have mentioned, is ... she's the right person who read the right manuscript. I don't know whether this was a "crapshoot" or "luck" situation or not. Maybe certain editors evaluate books in certain genres. That would make sense. The first sentence of her letter to me is "I am madly in love with this story!" She calls it "a tightly constructed thriller". "The dialogue flows well." She added compliments throughout the manuscript as well. She seems to feel as much passion for my writing as I do.
> Now I have to get back to work.
> I hope this helps and isn't obnoxiously self-aggrandizing.


Thanks for the detail Alyson. It does seem to come down to the quality of manuscript and timing of 'space' in the genre.
I am still waiting on decision...
Dan The Final Enemy


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, Billy! You'll start getting some kboards noms soon now you're near the top of the list so that'll help you back on H&T  You've done a great job with your campaign... I've seen you on H&T for quite a while!

Thanks, JG! And congrats on reaching the H&T list!

Thanks so much for sharing, Alyson. That's really interesting and it's great to get an insight into the process. I've just read your excerpt (I missed your campaign as it finished before I started looking at Scout) and I can see why they picked it! Fab writing and I look forward to reading the whole book. Best of luck with your edits.

Welcome and good luck, Robertson!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Anthelid said:


> I have started a head talker for my new book in case anyone wants to support it:
> 
> Link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


Done. Here's mine: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


----------



## Anthelid

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Done. Here's mine: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


Okay I got it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I received the edits for Hidden in the Dark on May 10th and have been chipping away at the changes. There has been a lot of speculation here about how and why books are chosen and the edits for my book shed some light on the how and why for my particular book, not all of the books. 1. I don't think the stats are hugely important. Mine weren't awful, but lots of contenders had way more. (302 hours in H&T, 1.7 thousand views for me). 2. I spent $14.00 on a Facebook boost. That's all. I never figured out how to use Headtalker or anything else. 3. I think I submitted the right genre at the right time. I didn't even think to choose more than one genre. I stuck with Mystery & Suspense. 4. I've written two other books (small independent publisher), neither of which have gotten any reviews to speak of or have made any money. 4. I made the cover myself using Canva (free, not premium) and a photo that a friend took with his GoPro.
> Okay, so those are the things that didn't matter that much (for me, maybe not for everyone), IMHO.
> Here's what seems to have worked: The right editor who obviously loves the genre read it and loved it. She knows a ton about writing and editing. She made 3,070 line edits in a 103,000 word manuscript. A lot of the edits involve whether or not something should be italicized or not, or hyphenated or not, and whether to use a colon or semicolon. Some are word choice. A few (the last ones I'll work on) involve rewriting chunks of text, cutting them and pasting them into different chapters and adding more dialogue (showing, not telling). She put soooooo much time and thought into all this. It took me 5 years of writing and obsessively neurotic editing before I sent it in and I knew the book still needed more work. I know my weaknesses as a writer and she hit every one of them spot on and came up with solutions that I couldn't come up with.
> I can take as much time as I need, but the sooner I finish fixing everything, the sooner the book will launch.
> 
> The best part, and the part a lot of writers in KSE&NR have mentioned, is ... she's the right person who read the right manuscript. I don't know whether this was a "crapshoot" or "luck" situation or not. Maybe certain editors evaluate books in certain genres. That would make sense. The first sentence of her letter to me is "I am madly in love with this story!" She calls it "a tightly constructed thriller". "The dialogue flows well." She added compliments throughout the manuscript as well. She seems to feel as much passion for my writing as I do.
> Now I have to get back to work.
> I hope this helps and isn't obnoxiously self-aggrandizing.


This is very good information. However, you seem to be assuming that the editor who sent you the proposed revisions is also one of the people who selected the manuscript for publication in the first place. Do we know that's actually the case? It sounded before like the edits were being farmed out to Kirkus and were not done by the KS editors who picked the manuscripts--or did I just misunderstand?


----------



## Robertson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Welcome and good luck, Robertson!


Thank you, Jennifer.

Robertson


----------



## ID Johnson

KJD1957 said:


> Thanks millions ID.
> Hope you enjoy the ride.


Sure thing! I just need to finish Kelpie Dreams and I'll be right on it. Your launch looks great so far! Four reviews already and your rank is awesome. Someone at KS is gonna be pretty upset they let this one go!


----------



## thegirl

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vice-President-Indep&#8230;/&#8230;/ref=sr_1_5&#8230;]
CLICK ABOVE LINK NOW!!! FROM THIS SUNDAY GET A GREAT FREE BOOK!! FREE BOOK DOWNLOAD! Between 14 May-18 May. PLEASE IT'S A MUST THAT YOU LEAVE A REVIEW. The book is in the Amazon Storyteller Competition with a prize of £20,000. Thank You.
[https://www.amazon.com/Vice-President-Independent-Adjudicator-ebook/dp/B0722XTMRR/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494698058&sr=8-1&keywords=ELINA+SALAJEVA]


----------



## J.G. McKenney

C L Salaski said:


> The Book Knights looks very interesting to me, John. I've just saved it until it reaches the Ending Soon list.
> 
> Cindy


Thanks, Cindy. Hope others feel the same. Worth a shot.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

How else in the waiting room with me?
It feels like purgatory!
Guess we'll find out next week?
Dan  The Final Enemy


----------



## ID Johnson

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> How else in the waiting room with me?
> It feels like purgatory!
> Guess we'll find out next week?
> Dan The Final Enemy


I'm still in here with you, Dan! These cookies are over-rated, lol. Hope you get good news early next week!


----------



## Patrick Tylee

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Done. Here's mine: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


Supported.

Here's mine, if you would please?

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/unimaginary-sff-for-ya/


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Anthelid said:


> I have started a head talker for my new book in case anyone wants to support it:
> 
> Link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


Done.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

I respectfully ask that if you would, please support my Headtalker Campaign.

Thank you so very much!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/unimaginary-sff-for-ya/


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I received the edits for Hidden in the Dark on May 10th and have been chipping away at the changes. There has been a lot of speculation here about how and why books are chosen and the edits for my book shed some light on the how and why for my particular book, not all of the books. 1. I don't think the stats are hugely important. Mine weren't awful, but lots of contenders had way more. (302 hours in H&T, 1.7 thousand views for me). 2. I spent $14.00 on a Facebook boost. That's all. I never figured out how to use Headtalker or anything else. 3. I think I submitted the right genre at the right time. I didn't even think to choose more than one genre. I stuck with Mystery & Suspense. 4. I've written two other books (small independent publisher), neither of which have gotten any reviews to speak of or have made any money. 4. I made the cover myself using Canva (free, not premium) and a photo that a friend took with his GoPro.
> Okay, so those are the things that didn't matter that much (for me, maybe not for everyone), IMHO.
> Here's what seems to have worked: The right editor who obviously loves the genre read it and loved it. She knows a ton about writing and editing. She made 3,070 line edits in a 103,000 word manuscript. A lot of the edits involve whether or not something should be italicized or not, or hyphenated or not, and whether to use a colon or semicolon. Some are word choice. A few (the last ones I'll work on) involve rewriting chunks of text, cutting them and pasting them into different chapters and adding more dialogue (showing, not telling). She put soooooo much time and thought into all this. It took me 5 years of writing and obsessively neurotic editing before I sent it in and I knew the book still needed more work. I know my weaknesses as a writer and she hit every one of them spot on and came up with solutions that I couldn't come up with.
> I can take as much time as I need, but the sooner I finish fixing everything, the sooner the book will launch.
> 
> The best part, and the part a lot of writers in KSE&NR have mentioned, is ... she's the right person who read the right manuscript. I don't know whether this was a "crapshoot" or "luck" situation or not. Maybe certain editors evaluate books in certain genres. That would make sense. The first sentence of her letter to me is "I am madly in love with this story!" She calls it "a tightly constructed thriller". "The dialogue flows well." She added compliments throughout the manuscript as well. She seems to feel as much passion for my writing as I do.
> Now I have to get back to work.
> I hope this helps and isn't obnoxiously self-aggrandizing.


Thanks for sharing, Alyson. Very enlightening. Best wishes for your Kindle Press book!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

FYI, it seems crazy that Facebook won't let you boost a post with an image of your book cover because it has too much text vs non-text space, yet you can make a video with your book cover in it and boost it with no problem. So, if you want to promote your Kindle Scout book from you Facebook page by boosting a post, turn it into a simple video like I did. https://www.facebook.com/robertburtonrobinson/


----------



## ID Johnson

Patrick Tylee said:


> I respectfully ask that if you would, please support my Headtalker Campaign.
> 
> Thank you so very much!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/unimaginary-sff-for-ya/


Supported! And have your book saved for when it gets closer to the end of your campaign. Best of luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Sunday and I have got a five mile long to-do list to get to!

Listen, all of you folks looking for a little promotion for your Kindle Scout campaign ought to check out kboarder and Kindle Scout veteran Jaxon Reed's new readper program.Once a week in his newsletter for only $5 he supports a Kindle Scout campaign. Best of all, if you sign up for his newsletter you have a chance to win an Amazon gift certificate this month.

There's a kboard thread about it right HERE!
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245348.0.html

I've worked with readper before. They aren't a HUGE company, but they've helped me move a few copies of my books. The Kindle Scout promo is a new venture for readper, so I haven't tried it out - but apparently they've had a great response promoting fellow kboarder Jada Ryker's THE FREAK SHOW BELOW.

So try them out, would you? At the very least sign up for the newsletter.
http://readper.com/authors/

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
4 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
4 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
6 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
11 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
11 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
12 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
12 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
12 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
13 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
14 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
15 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
18 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
18 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
21 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
21 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
21 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
25 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
25 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
26 days left  Plunge by John Greco
27 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
27 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Today is the LAST day for a HeadTalker that I've set up to support a StoryBundle campaign I am a part of, and I could use all of the help I can get.

Please support my HeadTalker at https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Patrick Tylee said:


> I respectfully ask that if you would, please support my Headtalker Campaign.
> 
> Thank you so very much!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/unimaginary-sff-for-ya/


Hi Patrick
I added my support! Dan


----------



## MelissaMacVicar

Hi there
I am new to posting on K-Boards but have lurked for a while. I was recently rejected by Scout for my novel, One Broken Day. I was only in Hot and Trending 134 hours and had 1000 page views. I think it can be partially a crap shoot like the person above said based on if the editor who reads it, loves it. Oh well, now I get to learn all about self publishing which probably means doing all the same promotional stuff I have for my other books. I did ask for further feedback from Scout about why my novel wasn't selected and got the following vague response but it does sound like they are working on being able to give rejected authors more feedback. Just one more rejection to add to the pile...

Melissa

Hello Melissa,

Thank you for your email and your participation in Kindle Scout.

When we are selecting books for publication, reader nominations and hours on the Hot & Trending list give us an idea of which books our readers think are great and ready to be published; the rest is up to the Kindle Scout team who then reviews the books for potential consideration. Unfortunately, we can't offer any additional insight or action on this matter but we're working in new features in which authors can get feedback about their work and how to improve.

We encourage you to continue pursuing publication, if you’re ready to self-publish, Kindle Direct Publishing can help you self-publish your book for sale in minutes on Amazon.

If you do publish your book and make it available on Amazon, return to Your Campaigns page and let us know. We'll then send an email to all the Scouts who nominated your book during its Kindle Scout campaign and asked to receive updates about it.

We hope you have enjoyed connecting with readers and found the experience useful. Keep writing, and please consider Kindle Scout again for your next book!

Regards,

Joshua A.
Kindle Scout Review


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Used my open slot to nominate All the Days Ordained. Good luck to everyone. Only four days left for me and Vigilante Angels, then into the dreaded waiting room...

Happy Mother's Day to all of the moms here.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it is Sunday and I have got a five mile long to-do list to get to!
> 
> Listen, all of you folks looking for a little promotion for your Kindle Scout campaign ought to check out kboarder and Kindle Scout veteran Jaxon Reed's new readper program.Once a week in his newsletter for only $5 he supports a Kindle Scout campaign. Best of all, if you sign up for his newsletter you have a chance to win an Amazon gift certificate this month.
> 
> There's a kboard thread about it right HERE!
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245348.0.html
> 
> I've worked with readper before. They aren't a HUGE company, but they've helped me move a few copies of my books. The Kindle Scout promo is a new venture for readper, so I haven't tried it out - but apparently they've had a great response promoting fellow kboarder Jada Ryker's THE FREAK SHOW BELOW.
> 
> So try them out, would you? At the very least sign up for the newsletter.
> http://readper.com/authors/
> 
> Today is the LAST day for a HeadTalker that I've set up to support a StoryBundle campaign I am a part of, and I could use all of the help I can get.
> 
> Please support my HeadTalker at https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/


Readper had successfully promoted my Kindle Scout winner after it was published September 2016.

I tried it for the Kindle Scout campaign that started this month. I had a nice upward spike in views. It's definitely worth it to give it a whirl, and Jaxon (like Steve, Lincoln, and so many others here on Kboards) is a heck of a nice person.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> FYI, it seems crazy that Facebook won't let you boost a post with an image of your book cover because it has too much text vs non-text space, yet you can make a video with your book cover in it and boost it with no problem. So, if you want to promote your Kindle Scout book from you Facebook page by boosting a post, turn it into a simple video like I did. https://www.facebook.com/robertburtonrobinson/


In the past, ads featuring book covers have always been reviewed longer than normal, but mine always got approved. Have the guidelines changed? There used to be an exception for text on book covers.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jada Ryker said:


> Readper had successfully promoted my Kindle Scout winner after it was published September 2016.
> 
> I tried it for the Kindle Scout campaign that started this month. I had a nice upward spike in views. It's definitely worth it to give it a whirl, and Jaxon (like Steve, Lincoln, and so many others here on Kboards) is a heck of a nice person.


After seeing the reference in Steve's post, I checked out the site, and it certainly looks impressive. I especially like the range of prices available, so authors can get at least a little exposure for free. The KS alternative is very affordable. There are also a few options for people who have more money to spend.


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite

Nominated!

Good Luck All!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Bill Hiatt said:


> In the past, ads featuring book covers have always been reviewed longer than normal, but mine always got approved. Have the guidelines changed? There used to be an exception for text on book covers.


I ran into a problem trying to boost my post with the Kindle Scout campaign link ("too much text"). I did boost a post with the cover attached without any problems. Robert Burton Robinson used the video on his. I did boost a post with the KS campaign link (first campaign) last year without any problems.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Bill Hiatt said:


> In the past, ads featuring book covers have always been reviewed longer than normal, but mine always got approved. Have the guidelines changed? There used to be an exception for text on book covers.


Okay, yes, there is an exception for book covers, but if you want to include text in the image, such as: Check it out on KindleScout.com, in a font size that's big enough to read, it will probably be rejected. For me, that's a deal breaker because I suspect that too many people see the image and then quickly move on without even looking at the text in the post. But you can put all the text you want in a video and boost it.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Filled my last open slot with Vigilante Angels. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Billy! You'll start getting some kboards noms soon now you're near the top of the list so that'll help you back on H&T  You've done a great job with your campaign... I've seen you on H&T for quite a while!
> 
> Thanks, JG! And congrats on reaching the H&T list!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing, Alyson. That's really interesting and it's great to get an insight into the process. I've just read your excerpt (I missed your campaign as it finished before I started looking at Scout) and I can see why they picked it! Fab writing and I look forward to reading the whole book. Best of luck with your edits.
> 
> Welcome and good luck, Robertson!


Jennifer, I told you a few days ago that I would nominate your book and I just did. Good luck!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Billy! You'll start getting some kboards noms soon now you're near the top of the list so that'll help you back on H&T  You've done a great job with your campaign... I've seen you on H&T for quite a while!
> 
> Thanks, JG! And congrats on reaching the H&T list!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing, Alyson. That's really interesting and it's great to get an insight into the process. I've just read your excerpt (I missed your campaign as it finished before I started looking at Scout) and I can see why they picked it! Fab writing and I look forward to reading the whole book. Best of luck with your edits.
> 
> Welcome and good luck, Robertson!


Thanks, Jennifer. I'm not "Hot & Trending" as I write this. Been in and out over the last two days--4 hours on day 1, 11 hours on day 2. Hopefully, it will continue to grow. By the sounds of it, it doesn't really matter anyway. But good for the ego.


----------



## ID Johnson

MelissaMacVicar said:


> Hi there
> I am new to posting on K-Boards but have lurked for a while. I was recently rejected by Scout for my novel, One Broken Day. I was only in Hot and Trending 134 hours and had 1000 page views. I think it can be partially a crap shoot like the person above said based on if the editor who reads it, loves it. Oh well, now I get to learn all about self publishing which probably means doing all the same promotional stuff I have for my other books. I did ask for further feedback from Scout about why my novel wasn't selected and got the following vague response but it does sound like they are working on being able to give rejected authors more feedback. Just one more rejection to add to the pile...
> 
> Melissa
> 
> Hello Melissa,
> 
> Thank you for your email and your participation in Kindle Scout.
> 
> When we are selecting books for publication, reader nominations and hours on the Hot & Trending list give us an idea of which books our readers think are great and ready to be published; the rest is up to the Kindle Scout team who then reviews the books for potential consideration. Unfortunately, we can't offer any additional insight or action on this matter but we're working in new features in which authors can get feedback about their work and how to improve.
> 
> We encourage you to continue pursuing publication, if you're ready to self-publish, Kindle Direct Publishing can help you self-publish your book for sale in minutes on Amazon.
> 
> If you do publish your book and make it available on Amazon, return to Your Campaigns page and let us know. We'll then send an email to all the Scouts who nominated your book during its Kindle Scout campaign and asked to receive updates about it.
> 
> We hope you have enjoyed connecting with readers and found the experience useful. Keep writing, and please consider Kindle Scout again for your next book!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joshua A.
> Kindle Scout Review


Hi Melissa! Sorry your book didn't get selected. I should find out on mine any day now. Thank you for sharing this information. There's a thread for people who are not selected by KS as well that you might want to check out. Everyone is nice over there as well, and they give great marketing tips. I may well be there shortly!


----------



## John Greco

Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull. Nominated with my open spot. Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Many thanks, Rae, Robert, and Grex! (And thank you to anyone I missed or who hasn't posted but voted for me too!)

JG, H&T is very good for the ego, but you're right, I don't think it has a huge impact on the result. Perhaps if you never got on the list (which may indicate low nominations), that might count against you, but it still wouldn't stop it getting selected if the book is good and what they're looking for  I'm not going to have a huge amount of H&T time overall... currently at 128hrs, with a possible max of 176hrs. Much lower than many others, but I also learned (partly too late) that slow and steady nominations seem to be much better for staying H&T than sharp spikes of nominations. I also didn't market for the middle part of the campaign, preferring to save my efforts for the final days. Whether that will impact on the editors' decision, I have no idea!

Sorry about the rejection, Melissa, but good luck with your book launch! Thanks for sharing the response too 

Wait... there are cookies in the waiting room?! I'll be there in about 32 hours. Save me some please


----------



## HilaryM

One slot left and nominated Vigilante Angels. Good Luck!

Checking stats this morning, and 445 page views after 4 days. Having no idea how many of those views translated into nominations I'm not quite sure whether that's good or not! No days in H & T. Hmm, that's NOT good. Lastly, 82% of traffic is coming from Kindle Scout, so clearly I need to get on with a little promoting.

Anyone else at the same stage?


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Many thanks, Rae, Robert, and Grex! (And thank you to anyone I missed or who hasn't posted but voted for me too!)
> 
> JG, H&T is very good for the ego, but you're right, I don't think it has a huge impact on the result. Perhaps if you never got on the list (which may indicate low nominations), that might count against you, but it still wouldn't stop it getting selected if the book is good and what they're looking for  I'm not going to have a huge amount of H&T time overall... currently at 128hrs, with a possible max of 176hrs. Much lower than many others, but I also learned (partly too late) that slow and steady nominations seem to be much better for staying H&T than sharp spikes of nominations. I also didn't market for the middle part of the campaign, preferring to save my efforts for the final days. Whether that will impact on the editors' decision, I have no idea!
> 
> Sorry about the rejection, Melissa, but good luck with your book launch! Thanks for sharing the response too
> 
> Wait... there are cookies in the waiting room?! I'll be there in about 32 hours. Save me some please


Lol, sure! Cookies, drinks, a padded wall for banging your head against repeatedly... everything you need!
I have you nominated, too. I think you've got a great chance at being selected regardless of H&T hours. You have a great cover, blurb, and excerpt. 
I'm just hoping to make it through Mother's Day without the rejection email! Surely they wouldn't, would they??


----------



## Jennifer Bull

HilaryM said:


> One slot left and nominated Vigilante Angels. Good Luck!
> 
> Checking stats this morning, and 445 page views after 4 days. Having no idea how many of those views translated into nominations I'm not quite sure whether that's good or not! No days in H & T. Hmm, that's NOT good. Lastly, 82% of traffic is coming from Kindle Scout, so clearly I need to get on with a little promoting.
> 
> Anyone else at the same stage?


Don't worry too much about H&T. It's not the end of the world... and it has an unknown algorithm calculating which books make it and which don't. I know I had one hour where a particular bit of marketing got me 15-30 nominations (at a guess) and it propelled me to H&T for... one hour! The other day I probably had a similar number of nominations spread over many hours... it took me 6 hours to get in H&T and I've been there since (granted, it's not a fair comparison because I'm now at the end of my campaign, but it did suggest to me that it's not just the number of nominations but the timings of them that can affect H&T). Basically, I suspect you can have two books receiving the same number of nominations as each other, but over a different time period, and one might make it into H&T while the other does not. Just a suspicion though. My traffic has always leaned towards internal as well. I'm currently at about 60% internal 40% external.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> Lol, sure! Cookies, drinks, a padded wall for banging your head against repeatedly... everything you need!
> I have you nominated, too. I think you've got a great chance at being selected regardless of H&T hours. You have a great cover, blurb, and excerpt.
> I'm just hoping to make it through Mother's Day without the rejection email! Surely they wouldn't, would they??


Haha, after (up to) two weeks in the waiting room there might be some men in white coats coming to drag me off to a real life padded cell!  Thank you! That would just be cruel to send out rejects on MD (although it's not MD here, but KS isn't based in the UK). I've got my fingers crossed for you receiving a much more positive email soon, anyway! I think your book stands a great chance... it looked really good! How long have you been waiting now? I'm trying to second guess the average wait time, but there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it!!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

HilaryM said:


> One slot left and nominated Vigilante Angels. Good Luck!
> 
> Checking stats this morning, and 445 page views after 4 days. Having no idea how many of those views translated into nominations I'm not quite sure whether that's good or not! No days in H & T. Hmm, that's NOT good. Lastly, 82% of traffic is coming from Kindle Scout, so clearly I need to get on with a little promoting.
> 
> Anyone else at the same stage?


After 2 days: 15 hours H&T, 454 page views, 80% from Kindle Scout. Who knows what it means--if anything.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

I just checked Scout again (not like I'm doing that hourly or anything...) and I've seen they've added Maya's book to the selected banner! Congrats, Maya! I've not had my email yet, but they're really slow with those. I think yours finished only two days ago, didn't it? Well, congrats and it's nice to have another success story!


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Haha, after (up to) two weeks in the waiting room there might be some men in white coats coming to drag me off to a real life padded cell!  Thank you! That would just be cruel to send out rejects on MD (although it's not MD here, but KS isn't based in the UK). I've got my fingers crossed for you receiving a much more positive email soon, anyway! I think your book stands a great chance... it looked really good! How long have you been waiting now? I'm trying to second guess the average wait time, but there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it!!


Thank you! I appreciate that. I think my book could easily wear a "World's Okayest Historical Romance" label but it's just that "does it fit with what they need right now" business that has me worried. I've been in here for eight days now. But I'm perfectly contented to wait a bit longer for good news! 
I have a very detailed spreadsheet showing ins and outs, and I haven't been able to come up with any reasoning. So without knowing what they are doing behind the curtain, there's no way to know how long it might be. But every day without the rejection label is a good day!


----------



## ID Johnson

Congratulations, Maya! That's awesome! Can't wait to read the rest of your book!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

J.G. McKenney said:


> After 2 days: 15 hours H&T, 454 page views, 80% from Kindle Scout. Who knows what it means--if anything.


No idea if this is of any interest, but my stats after two days were: 334 views, 32 hours H&T (it didn't last long after that!), and 54% internal Scout views. Currently (after 28 days), my stats are 1.2K views, 128 hours H&T, and 60% internal Scout views. I think you can agonise over the stats all day and still be in the dark!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> Thank you! I appreciate that. I think my book could easily wear a "World's Okayest Historical Romance" label but it's just that "does it fit with what they need right now" business that has me worried. I've been in here for eight days now. But I'm perfectly contented to wait a bit longer for good news!
> I have a very detailed spreadsheet showing ins and outs, and I haven't been able to come up with any reasoning. So without knowing what they are doing behind the curtain, there's no way to know how long it might be. But every day without the rejection label is a good day!


They seem quite keen on historical romance at the moment, or at least there seem to be plenty of them in the recent months of the selected pages. I'm guessing Tuesday might be "the day" for you... they seem to give out the most responses on Tues and Fri... and most people seem to be waiting somewhere around 10 days. But, who knows! Definitely... every day without a rejection is a good day!


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> They seem quite keen on historical romance at the moment, or at least there seem to be plenty of them in the recent months of the selected pages. I'm guessing Tuesday might be "the day" for you... they seem to give out the most responses on Tues and Fri... and most people seem to be waiting somewhere around 10 days. But, who knows! Definitely... every day without a rejection is a good day!


I've noticed that, too, about the number of historical romances, so they might be all full at the moment! Maybe we'll both get good news on Tuesday and you won't even have to spend enough time in the waiting room to get your chair warm!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> I've noticed that, too, about the number of historical romances, so they might be all full at the moment! Maybe we'll both get good news on Tuesday and you won't even have to spend enough time in the waiting room to get your chair warm!


But ... I'd still get cookies, right?? 

Haha, as lovely as it would be to get a quick (positive!) response, I'm expecting I won't hear until Tuesday the following week, at the earliest. I'll have eaten my fair share of cookies by that time! I doubt they'll be full... if a genre is selling well, they're bound to select more books that fit the genre. That's what I like about KS... being a hybrid publisher (part trad, part self-pub), they don't seem to be stuck within any rigid guidelines for which books or how many they choose. The obviously still have their preferences, and they probably have a huge amount of data informing their choices, but if they think a book will sell, I think it stands a good chance at getting picked.


----------



## HilaryM

ID Johnson said:


> I've noticed that, too, about the number of historical romances, so they might be all full at the moment!


Arghh!! Don't say that!!


----------



## ElaineOwen

I read somewhere that only about 16% of books submitted to KS are actually chosen by the Scout god. Does that seem accurate?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ElaineOwen said:


> I read somewhere that only about 16% of books submitted to KS are actually chosen by the Scout god. Does that seem accurate?


16%?! Pretty sure it's closer to 3% of books are selected by the Scout god.


----------



## ID Johnson

ElaineOwen said:


> I read somewhere that only about 16% of books submitted to KS are actually chosen by the Scout god. Does that seem accurate?


I agree with Jennifer. it's more like 3%. But there are lots of books that aren't chosen that go on to be very successful.


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> But ... I'd still get cookies, right??
> 
> Haha, as lovely as it would be to get a quick (positive!) response, I'm expecting I won't hear until Tuesday the following week, at the earliest. I'll have eaten my fair share of cookies by that time! I doubt they'll be full... if a genre is selling well, they're bound to select more books that fit the genre. That's what I like about KS... being a hybrid publisher (part trad, part self-pub), they don't seem to be stuck within any rigid guidelines for which books or how many they choose. The obviously still have their preferences, and they probably have a huge amount of data informing their choices, but if they think a book will sell, I think it stands a good chance at getting picked.


I like your thinking! I agree, they probably have more options as far as how many books they can take, etc.
The great thing about the waiting room is that there is an endless supply of cookies and they are all calorie-less!


----------



## HilaryM

I read it as 2-3% too.

Another observation: with 259 books selected since November 2014, and using my trusty calculator, it seems like the Scout God plucks out an average of 8 books per month, with 2017 on track to be the same - so far. Given said deity has already picked 6 books for May I hope he's going to be in a generous mood for the next two weeks!


----------



## ID Johnson

HilaryM said:


> I read it as 2-3% too.
> 
> Another observation: with 259 books selected since November 2014, and using my trusty calculator, it seems like the Scout God plucks out an average of 8 books per month, with 2017 on track to be the same - so far. Given said deity has already picked 6 books for May I hope he's going to be in a generous mood for the next two weeks!


Your book ends in 25 days, though, right? So you could, theoretically be a late June pick. They took a lot of books in March--13 and not so many in April--8, but honestly, I don't think you can put much into that. Some months it's a lot. Some months it's not. Only they know why.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Many thanks, Rae, Robert, and Grex! (And thank you to anyone I missed or who hasn't posted but voted for me too!)
> 
> JG, H&T is very good for the ego, but you're right, I don't think it has a huge impact on the result. Perhaps if you never got on the list (which may indicate low nominations), that might count against you, but it still wouldn't stop it getting selected if the book is good and what they're looking for  I'm not going to have a huge amount of H&T time overall... currently at 128hrs, with a possible max of 176hrs. Much lower than many others, but I also learned (partly too late) that slow and steady nominations seem to be much better for staying H&T than sharp spikes of nominations. I also didn't market for the middle part of the campaign, preferring to save my efforts for the final days. Whether that will impact on the editors' decision, I have no idea!
> 
> Sorry about the rejection, Melissa, but good luck with your book launch! Thanks for sharing the response too
> 
> Wait... there are cookies in the waiting room?! I'll be there in about 32 hours. Save me some please


You better hurry I am the true Cookie Monster!
I think Amazon knows who is 'over promoting' and factors that in That is why I had said on several occasions that internal views weight heavier than external (of course the quality of the MS is paramount)
I wish all well and could use some company in the waiting room
Ciao Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

J.G. McKenney said:


> After 2 days: 15 hours H&T, 454 page views, 80% from Kindle Scout. Who knows what it means--if anything.


Good start but most do have a decent start. What is encouraging for your chances are the heavy slant to internal views. In my book that is revealing as to reader interest. Good luck! Dan


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

There's talk of that H&T bump at the start of a campaign, but for anyone off to a slow start, don't be discouraged. I didn't have a single hour of H&T and had page views well below 100 until day six, when things started picking up for me and I learned my way around (since this is my first KS book). Four days left!


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated "Dead Close to Reality" and "Vigilante Angels", Good luck!

Also, Happy Mother's Day to all you wonderful hard workin' mama's out there!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Hi, folks.

A few days after the end of my Scout campaign, I finally come here to share my results.

I believe you remember me from the Scout campaign for my book Angel of Death.

Here it is:



For those interested, there is a genuine, honest and worthy service being offered here: http://www.justkindlebooks.com/kindle-scout-promotion/ for Scout campaigns.

I used their service and it worked. I can only tell about my own experience with this.

The promotion resulted in more than 4 days in a row in Hot & Trending list. As you can see in the image, from 10th day to 14th.

PS: I'm in desperate need for reviews, I just came to realize how difficult is to get them when you have no followers or fan list. 
So if you are willing to read a good thriller, and give me a hand with this, please ask for my book and I will gladly send a free copy for you. All I ask in return is an honest review of the book.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## mayahughes

Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

mayahughes said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! So nice to see one of us get good news! Looking forward to the book.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

mayahughes said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Anthelid

My head talker still needs seven more supporters;

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Monday and I've got a full docket ahead of me.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
3 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
3 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
5 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
10 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
10 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
11 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
11 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
11 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
12 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
13 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
14 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
17 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
17 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
20 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
20 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
20 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
24 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
24 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
25 days left  Plunge by John Greco
26 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
26 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
28 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************

Want to read how I spent my Saturday?
Check out this FUNNY blog entry!
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/05/14/mothers-day-mow-a-ganza-madness/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Anthelid said:


> My head talker still needs seven more supporters;
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


Hey Anthelid.
Try posting it on this thread for a bit of extra HeadTalker support.
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.msg3496471.html#msg3496471

You might also want to try posting it over on Facebook. There are a couple of groups that I would recommend.

I've had some really good luck at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS. The folks there support Headtalker campaigns as well. You just have to ask to join.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

I've had a bit of action at at HEADTALKER & THUNDERCLAP SUPPORTERS, although not as much as at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/thunderclapsupporters/

Hope that helps out. In fact, any of you folks looking to run a HeadTalker or a Thunderclap campaign ought to try them out.


----------



## elalond

mayahughes said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


Congrats. I hope that this will result in many many sales. 

I have a book in kindle scout too. Repository, a murder mystery in the Europe of the future: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/CPB7SUQF4UI3. My campaign is ending in ten days and for now, the page views statistic is pathetic, and I have managed to be in the hot category only for a few hours. So if anybody takes a look at it and, if you like what you read, nominate it, I would appreciate it.


----------



## David Thompson

elalond said:


> Congrats. I hope that this will result in many many sales.
> 
> I have a book in kindle scout too. Repository, a murder mystery in the Europe of the future. My campaign is ending in ten days and for now, the page views statistic is pathetic, and I have managed to be in the hot category only for a few hours. So if anybody takes a look at it and, if you like what you read, nominate it, I would appreciate it.


Hello Elalond,

The link to your book doesn't seem to work. Try putting up the Kindle Scout link. Happy to view and nominate


----------



## elalond

David Thompson said:


> Hello Elalond,
> 
> The link to your book doesn't seem to work. Try putting up the Kindle Scout link. Happy to view and nominate


Thank you for the heads up. It's fixed now.


----------



## Tom_Kav

Last day for you, Jennifer! Hopefully your wait will be short but fruitful! I've got you in my nominations  

Good luck to all those waiting or in mid campaign as well. Enjoy the ride and don't worry too much about it, so basically do as I say and not as I did


----------



## Jennifer Bull

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> You better hurry I am the true Cookie Monster!
> I think Amazon knows who is 'over promoting' and factors that in That is why I had said on several occasions that internal views weight heavier than external (of course the quality of the MS is paramount)
> I wish all well and could use some company in the waiting room
> Ciao Dan


18 hours and counting! I will find those hidden cookies! (They'd better be chocolate chip; I will be mightily disappointed if I find Oatmeal and Raisin cookies...). I quite agree with you. I'd weight internal views heavier if I were one of the editors. I think it proves the strength of the book's appeal and quality if a stranger with no bias nominates a book.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Tom_Kav said:


> Last day for you, Jennifer! Hopefully your wait will be short but fruitful! I've got you in my nominations
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting or in mid campaign as well. Enjoy the ride and don't worry too much about it, so basically do as I say and not as I did


Thanks, Tom! I've been looking forward to the campaign ending but now I'm not sure I'm ready for the waiting room!  I hope everything's going well with your book?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Adrian Ferrer said:


> Hi, folks.
> 
> A few days after the end of my Scout campaign, I finally come here to share my results.
> 
> I believe you remember me from the Scout campaign for my book Angel of Death.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested, there is a genuine, honest and worthy service being offered here: http://www.justkindlebooks.com/kindle-scout-promotion/ for Scout campaigns.
> 
> I used their service and it worked. I can only tell about my own experience with this.
> 
> The promotion resulted in more than 4 days in a row in Hot & Trending list. As you can see in the image, from 10th day to 14th.
> 
> PS: I'm in desperate need for reviews, I just came to realize how difficult is to get them when you have no followers or fan list.
> So if you are willing to read a good thriller, and give me a hand with this, please ask for my book and I will gladly send a free copy for you. All I ask in return is an honest review of the book.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Hello Adrian
Thanks for sharing
I would be willing to review it for you
Dan


----------



## ID Johnson

Anthelid said:


> My head talker still needs seven more supporters;
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


Supported! Best of luck!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Good start but most do have a decent start. What is encouraging for your chances are the heavy slant to internal views. In my book that is revealing as to reader interest. Good luck! Dan


Thanks, Dan. I'm not doing a whole lot of promoting--nothing compared to what some have done. I'm hoping the internal views are an indication of reader interest. I've already had some potential readers respond to my campaign and tell me they want to read the book. So that's also encouraging. Time will tell what the Kindle Press people think. Hope your wait ends in celebration.


----------



## elalond

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks, Dan. I'm not doing a whole lot of promoting--nothing compared to what some have done. I'm hoping the internal views are an indication of reader interest. I've already had some potential readers respond to my campaign and tell me they want to read the book. So that's also encouraging. Time will tell what the Kindle Press people think. Hope your wait ends in celebration.


That's so great that readers have contacted you and must be a real ego boost. Yey for you.


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Anthelid said:


> My head talker still needs seven more supporters;
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


Supported! Good luck!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Tom! I've been looking forward to the campaign ending but now I'm not sure I'm ready for the waiting room!  I hope everything's going well with your book?


Just filled my last nom spot with Dead Close. Wishing you the very best of luck!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

elalond said:


> That's so great that readers have contacted you and must be a real ego boost. Yey for you.


Yes, it's nice to get the positive feedback, Ela. They told me they really liked the concept and excerpt, so that's encouraging. Still a long way to go...


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> Just filled my last nom spot with Dead Close. Wishing you the very best of luck!


Thank you, Cālix! I love your cover by the way!


----------



## Used To Be BH

mayahughes said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! It's always nice to wake up to good news like this.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

mayahughes said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations!


----------



## KJD1957

Just nomed:
Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite

Good luck to one and all.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Anthelid said:


> My head talker still needs seven more supporters;
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


Done!


----------



## byjehunter

mayahughes said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


Congrats Maya! That's wonderful news!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Set up a Thunderclap campaign for the first time. I have no idea what I'm doing & would like support and/or suggestions, _please_
http://thndr.me/u6xmvv


----------



## AnitaLouise

mayahughes said:


> Thanks everyone for all your support! I am pretty shocked. I didn't expect my book to be selected at all, so it was a pleasant surprise. Now, I guess I have to figure out the next steps. I'm assuming I'll probably have to change the cover and things like that, I'm also interested in what changes the editor will suggest. Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


Congratulations!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thank you, Cālix! I love your cover by the way!


You're welcome and thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

KJD1957 said:


> Just nomed:
> Dead Close to Reality by Jennifer Bull
> Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
> All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
> 
> Good luck to one and all.


Thanks, KJD! And congrats on your successful book launch. You've got a fab ranking and reviews!


----------



## ID Johnson

AnitaLouise said:


> Set up a Thunderclap campaign for the first time. I have no idea what I'm doing & would like support and/or suggestions, _please_
> http://thndr.me/u6xmvv


I supported it. Definitely check out those links Steve listed for Facebook HeadTalker and ThunderClap support because otherwise it might be hard to get to 100 people. Have you done a HeadTalker? It's a lot easier to get to 25 people. I did both for my KS campaign. I got better results from the ThunderClap but the HeadTalker helped, too. Good luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Just Nominated to three on list - Dan From the Limbo Room


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Can someone tell me how to add my Kindle Scout book cover to my KBoards signature? Without an ASIN I have no idea how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## byjehunter

Anthelid said:


> My head talker still needs seven more supporters;
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


I supported you. Good Luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

J.G. McKenney said:


> Can someone tell me how to add my Kindle Scout book cover to my KBoards signature? Without an ASIN I have no idea how to do it. Thanks.


I'll message you -- It's accepting the code in my post and turning it into an image, so you can't copy the code from my post!


----------



## Tom_Kav

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Tom! I've been looking forward to the campaign ending but now I'm not sure I'm ready for the waiting room!  I hope everything's going well with your book?


Yep, going very well! I've uploaded the final edits. So, all they need to do now is review the finished product and then put it up for preorder. Exciting stuff!

Looking forward to reading your book whatever the outcome!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Tom_Kav said:


> Yep, going very well! I've uploaded the final edits. So, all they need to do now is review the finished product and then put it up for preorder. Exciting stuff!
> 
> Looking forward to reading your book whatever the outcome!


Fab, how exciting!! Thank you  I'm looking forward to reading yours too... I missed your campaign as I joined Scout just after yours had finished I think, but I'll be picking it up when it's published!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jennifer Bull said:


> I'll message you -- It's accepting the code in my post and turning it into an image, so you can't copy the code from my post!


Got it! Thanks for your help, Jennifer.


----------



## HLCherryholmes

Hi everyone! I'm down to the last 12 days of my campaign for The Reminisce. In the past couple of days I've received several emails (either via my website or my FB Author Page) from people/companies offering services to boost my campaign. My inclination is not to use this, but I'm wondering if anyone has and to what success. Thanks, and good luck on your campaigns!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Hi everyone!

My Kindle Scout novel is up and running. I started a Headtalker campaign and I'm trying to get some more support. My first time with Kindle Scout. My book is _Fallen from Grace._

_A dark fantasy forbidden romance..._

I just joined KBoards and this place is overwhelming. Anyway, any help or support is appreciated. I managed to get myself into HOT & Trending about 12 hours after my nomination posted and I've stayed there since when it launched but how do I keep up momentum?

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MWFZMWZ6IFSG

Feel free to contact me or email. Thanks, Nikki 

https://www.facebook.com/nikkilandisauthor/
https://www.amazon.com/Nikki%20Landis/e/B01HKGW4ZU/


----------



## ID Johnson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My Kindle Scout novel is up and running. I started a Headtalker campaign and I'm trying to get some more support. My first time with Kindle Scout. My book is _Fallen from Grace._
> 
> _A dark fantasy forbidden romance..._
> 
> I just joined KBoards and this place is overwhelming. Anyway, any help or support is appreciated. I managed to get myself into HOT & Trending about 12 hours after my nomination posted and I've stayed there since when it launched but how do I keep up momentum?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MWFZMWZ6IFSG
> 
> Feel free to contact me or email. Thanks, Nikki
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nikkilandisauthor/
> https://www.amazon.com/Nikki%20Landis/e/B01HKGW4ZU/


Hi Nikki! I actually already had your book saved to nominate when it gets closer to the last day. Congrats on the momentum you have so far. The only advice I have, if you really want to stay in H&T, is to keep posting and sharing and trying new things. We know that H & T doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the final decision, so some people don't worry about trying to stay in it. But if that's your goal, it looks like you're on the right track. There's a ton of great advice in this thread for different social media, etc., you can try. I supported your HeadTalker. Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## ID Johnson

HLCherryholmes said:


> Hi everyone! I'm down to the last 12 days of my campaign for The Reminisce. In the past couple of days I've received several emails (either via my website or my FB Author Page) from people/companies offering services to boost my campaign. My inclination is not to use this, but I'm wondering if anyone has and to what success. Thanks, and good luck on your campaigns!


Most people will tell you that if they are seeking you out, they're probably not worth the money. The one exception for me what Author Shout, who found me on Twitter, and they were well worth the $10 I spent. I think everyone who has used them will agree with that. There are other good promos you can use, and reading through the thread will help you find a few of them. But those promo sites probably don't need to email you. They probably have enough people seeking them out. If you have questions about specific promotions, I'm sure someone here can tell you about individual options. Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

_"Hi Nikki! I actually already had your book saved to nominate when it gets closer to the last day. Congrats on the momentum you have so far. The only advice I have, if you really want to stay in H&T, is to keep posting and sharing and trying new things. We know that H & T doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the final decision, so some people don't worry about trying to stay in it. But if that's your goal, it looks like you're on the right track. There's a ton of great advice in this thread for different social media, etc., you can try. I supported your HeadTalker. Good luck with your campaign!"_

Hi ID,

Thank you so much for your reply and your support. To be honest, I have no idea what my goal is other than taking a chance and seeing how it all plays out. I thought it would be cool if I could stay on the HOT list, but you are right probably means nothing. I either have a book they will consider publishing or I don't. I'm just intrigued by the process and I've got nothing to lose by trying. I'm hoping to connect to other authors and I'm always happy to make new friends. I love supporting other Indies.


----------



## HLCherryholmes

ID Johnson said:


> Most people will tell you that if they are seeking you out, they're probably not worth the money. The one exception for me what Author Shout, who found me on Twitter, and they were well worth the $10 I spent. I think everyone who has used them will agree with that. There are other good promos you can use, and reading through the thread will help you find a few of them. But those promo sites probably don't need to email you. They probably have enough people seeking them out. If you have questions about specific promotions, I'm sure someone here can tell you about individual options. Good luck with your campaign!


I was thinking the same thing. I'll check out Author Shout. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## ID Johnson

Nikki--I don't blame you for wanting to stay in H & T. I wore myself out trying to stay in there! I fell off after 13 days and it took me most of the next two weeks to finally get back on, though I'll admit I gave up somewhere around week 3. A book was recently selected without many hours in H&T at all. I think people can tell you that--that they take books that aren't in H&T very much, but when you actually see it happen to a book that was active during your campaign, it's eye opening. Nevertheless, if I was to do it again, I am sure I would still try to stay in H&T. It should make for a better launch if my book isn't selected.  
There are so many great people on this board who will help you out however they can. I am relatively new and I feel like I am way over posting because I honestly only know what I know from reading what these other fine people have said, so I should probably just shut up and let them answer. But I am also still in the thick of it, so I completely understand how it feels to be fighting for that H&T spot, checking every hour, etc.  Facebook was my biggest source of views. I boosted several posts. I also posted a pin on Pinterest and promoted it through their ads. Twitter didn't do much. I highly recommend Author Shout. I also got a good bump from Scout Boost, but it is kind of expensive so you have to look at it as something to help with your launch if you're not chosen in order to justify it, I think.  I'm sure there are other people on here who can give you better advice about H & T though. Some people were on there pretty much the whole time. (I am not one of those people....)


----------



## David Thompson

Crooks' Corner has now finished its campaign! A lot of fun!

I thank everyone from this forum that viewed it. Without your help it wouldn't have
received so many views or reached H&T.

Now, the good news! I have just sent off my third Ian Tercaronni Adventure: Shipley Bridge.
It goes live on 17th May.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV

I think I made a better job of the cover this time  (With advice from this forum, I used Canva).

So, once more, dear friends, once more! The game's afoot!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday morning and I'm up WAY too early.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
2 days left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
4 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
9 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
9 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
10 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
10 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
10 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
10 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
11 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
12 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
13 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
16 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
16 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
19 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
19 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
19 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
23 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
23 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
24 days left  Plunge by John Greco
25 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
25 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
27 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***********************


----------



## Jennifer Bull

J.G. McKenney said:


> Got it! Thanks for your help, Jennifer.


No problem, glad you got it added okay!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My Kindle Scout novel is up and running. I started a Headtalker campaign and I'm trying to get some more support. My first time with Kindle Scout. My book is _Fallen from Grace._
> 
> _A dark fantasy forbidden romance..._
> 
> I just joined KBoards and this place is overwhelming. Anyway, any help or support is appreciated. I managed to get myself into HOT & Trending about 12 hours after my nomination posted and I've stayed there since when it launched but how do I keep up momentum?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MWFZMWZ6IFSG
> 
> Feel free to contact me or email. Thanks, Nikki
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nikkilandisauthor/
> https://www.amazon.com/Nikki%20Landis/e/B01HKGW4ZU/


Glad you came to join us on the thread! You're still hanging out on the lovely Hot and Trending list this morning!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> Most people will tell you that if they are seeking you out, they're probably not worth the money. The one exception for me what Author Shout, who found me on Twitter, and they were well worth the $10 I spent. I think everyone who has used them will agree with that. There are other good promos you can use, and reading through the thread will help you find a few of them. But those promo sites probably don't need to email you. They probably have enough people seeking them out. If you have questions about specific promotions, I'm sure someone here can tell you about individual options. Good luck with your campaign!


Agreed. I'd be one of the ones telling you that anyone who contacts you out of the blue asking for money to promote your work is not worth a second look. I have heard good things about Author Shout on this thread though.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

David Thompson said:


> Crooks' Corner has now finished its campaign! A lot of fun!
> 
> I thank everyone from this forum that viewed it. Without your help it wouldn't have
> received so many views or reached H&T.
> 
> Now, the good news! I have just sent off my third Ian Tercaronni Adventure: Shipley Bridge.
> It goes live on 17th May.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV
> 
> I think I made a better job of the cover this time  (With advice from this forum, I used Canva).
> 
> So, once more, dear friends, once more! The game's afoot!


Congrats on one campaign ending and a new one starting! You're braver than I am to jump back in so soon! I can't see the new book yet, but will go check it out when it goes live


----------



## AnitaLouise

Top 3 nominated.


----------



## AnitaLouise

ID Johnson said:


> I supported it. Definitely check out those links Steve listed for Facebook HeadTalker and ThunderClap support because otherwise it might be hard to get to 100 people. Have you done a HeadTalker? It's a lot easier to get to 25 people. I did both for my KS campaign. I got better results from the ThunderClap but the HeadTalker helped, too. Good luck!


Thanks for the support and advice. Will check out Headtalker. &#128077;


----------



## AnitaLouise

byjehunter said:


> I supported you. Good Luck!


Support added


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My Kindle Scout novel is up and running. I started a Headtalker campaign and I'm trying to get some more support. My first time with Kindle Scout. My book is _Fallen from Grace._
> 
> _A dark fantasy forbidden romance..._
> 
> I just joined KBoards and this place is overwhelming. Anyway, any help or support is appreciated. I managed to get myself into HOT & Trending about 12 hours after my nomination posted and I've stayed there since when it launched but how do I keep up momentum?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MWFZMWZ6IFSG
> 
> Feel free to contact me or email. Thanks, Nikki
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nikkilandisauthor/
> https://www.amazon.com/Nikki%20Landis/e/B01HKGW4ZU/


Support added to your Headtalker campaign. Best of luck.&#128513;


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Filled my open spot with Cloud Chasers (nice cover!). Two days left for me, and only two hours of H&T yesterday. I always seem to do things backward, didn't have any for the first five days or so, but I seem to be back on this morning. Good luck to everyone, see you soon in the waiting room...


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My Kindle Scout novel is up and running. I started a Headtalker campaign and I'm trying to get some more support. My first time with Kindle Scout. My book is _Fallen from Grace._
> 
> _A dark fantasy forbidden romance..._
> 
> I just joined KBoards and this place is overwhelming. Anyway, any help or support is appreciated. I managed to get myself into HOT & Trending about 12 hours after my nomination posted and I've stayed there since when it launched but how do I keep up momentum?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MWFZMWZ6IFSG
> 
> Feel free to contact me or email. Thanks, Nikki
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nikkilandisauthor/
> https://www.amazon.com/Nikki%20Landis/e/B01HKGW4ZU/


The book, blurb, cover, etc. look great! I saved it for later on in your campaign. It's smart to direct your questions to this group. They're super helpful and supportive and they know a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thank you again to everyone here who nominated my book! I'm certain you lovely people helped to keep me Hot and Trending in the final days. I'm now (as of 5am this morning, UK time) hanging out in the waiting room (I will find those cookies, Dan!). I hope those who've been waiting for lot longer (I know Dan, ID, and CL are over a week now) hear some good news today! In case anyone is interested in my final stats, here they are:

1,550 page views
176 hours out of 720 (just under 25% of the campaign) in Hot and Trending
65% traffic from Kindle Scout and 35% traffic from external sources

I did not do any paid advertising in the end and I'm pleased with the stats. I also ended up not marketing in the middle of the campaign, preferring to save my resources for a large push at the end. I suspect if I'd spread out my marketing better, I could have spent more time in H&T with the same page views and nominations. Just a guess though. Best of luck to everyone who's still in their 30 day campaign! I will be continuing to nominate books from Steve's list (thanks, Steve!)


----------



## TT Rankin

elalond said:


> Congrats. I hope that this will result in many many sales.
> 
> I have a book in kindle scout too. Repository, a murder mystery in the Europe of the future: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/CPB7SUQF4UI3. My campaign is ending in ten days and for now, the page views statistic is pathetic, and I have managed to be in the hot category only for a few hours. So if anybody takes a look at it and, if you like what you read, nominate it, I would appreciate it.


Checked it out and read a few pages, looks great!


----------



## TT Rankin

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My Kindle Scout novel is up and running. I started a Headtalker campaign and I'm trying to get some more support. My first time with Kindle Scout. My book is _Fallen from Grace._
> 
> _A dark fantasy forbidden romance..._
> 
> I just joined KBoards and this place is overwhelming. Anyway, any help or support is appreciated. I managed to get myself into HOT & Trending about 12 hours after my nomination posted and I've stayed there since when it launched but how do I keep up momentum?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2MWFZMWZ6IFSG
> 
> Feel free to contact me or email. Thanks, Nikki
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nikkilandisauthor/
> https://www.amazon.com/Nikki%20Landis/e/B01HKGW4ZU/


Book looks great Nikki! I saved it to nominate as you get closer...best of luck to you!


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Adrian Ferrer said:


> I believe you remember me from the Scout campaign for my book Angel of Death.
> 
> PS: I'm in desperate need for reviews, I just came to realize how difficult is to get them when you have no followers or fan list.
> So if you are willing to read a good thriller, and give me a hand with this, please ask for my book and I will gladly send a free copy for you. All I ask in return is an honest review of the book.


You sending me your free book won't get you reviews on Amazon. I need to buy it there first, or my posted Amazon review won't count. (as far as I know, anyway)
So, Adrian, I have purchased Angel of Death, and will gladly read and review it for you.
Hope you sell them faster than the server can spit them out.

- Patrick


----------



## elalond

J.G. McKenney said:


> Yes, it's nice to get the positive feedback, Ela. They told me they really liked the concept and excerpt, so that's encouraging. Still a long way to go...


I took a look at the excerpt. It's no wonder that you got a positive feedback. Have saved your book for later.



Jennifer Bull said:


> ... who contacts you out of the blue asking for money to promote your work is not worth a second look...


Is a very good guideline and something that I abide by.



TT Rankin said:


> Checked it out and read a few pages, looks great!


Thank you. I hope that Kindle Press will think the same.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Checking my Campaign stats this morning, and I see quite a bit of traffic coming from KBoards.

*THANK YOU!!*

- Patrick


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thank you again to everyone here who nominated my book! I'm certain you lovely people helped to keep me Hot and Trending in the final days. I'm now (as of 5am this morning, UK time) hanging out in the waiting room (I will find those cookies, Dan!). I hope those who've been waiting for lot longer (I know Dan and CL are over a week now) hear some good news today! In case anyone is interested in my final stats, here they are:
> 
> 1,550 page views
> 176 hours out of 720 (just under 25% of the campaign) in Hot and Trending
> 65% traffic from Kindle Scout and 35% traffic from external sources
> 
> I did not do any paid advertising in the end and I'm pleased with the stats. I also ended up not marketing in the middle of the campaign, preferring to save my resources for a large push at the end. I suspect if I'd spread out my marketing better, I could have spent more time in H&T with the same page views and nominations. Just a guess though. Best of luck to everyone who's still in their 30 day campaign! I will be continuing to nominate books from Steve's list (thanks, Steve!)


Best of Luck Jennifer and welcome to Limbo!
My fingernails are still intact as a result of 'listening' to all the sages on this thread and keeping it all in perspective. May you get great news, Dan


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patrick Tylee said:


> Checking my Campaign stats this morning, and I see quite a bit of traffic coming from KBoards.
> 
> *THANK YOU!!*
> 
> - Patrick


Kboards is the best!

Nominated the top three books and will share some on social media when I get time! Good luck everyone!


----------



## C L Salaski

Jennifer Bull said:


> Fab, how exciting!! Thank you  I'm looking forward to reading yours too... I missed your campaign as I joined Scout just after yours had finished I think, but I'll be picking it up when it's published!


I see Dead Close to Reality is now in review. Good luck, Jennifer!

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

I just nominated All The Days Ordained by Lynne Leite.

Luck be with you, Lynne!

Cindy


----------



## Used To Be BH

Patrick Tylee said:


> You sending me your free book won't get you reviews on Amazon. I need to buy it there first, or my posted Amazon review won't count. (as far as I know, anyway)
> So, Adrian, I have purchased Angel of Death, and will gladly read and review it for you.
> Hope you sell them faster than the server can spit them out.
> 
> - Patrick


Patrick, the review does still count. However, it's true it doesn't count as much as if it had the verified purchase tag. It's very nice of you to think of that.


----------



## ID Johnson

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Filled my open spot with Cloud Chasers (nice cover!). Two days left for me, and only two hours of H&T yesterday. I always seem to do things backward, didn't have any for the first five days or so, but I seem to be back on this morning. Good luck to everyone, see you soon in the waiting room...


Your book will likely stay in H&T these last two days without a whole lot of work on your part. Best of luck!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Filled my last open slot with All the Days Ordained. Good luck!


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Vigilante Angels. Had only the one open spot since I nominated two friends and they have 2 and 3 days to go.

Good luck all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Still lurking and still nominating the top three!
Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.
I expect there will be some news today as it's Tuesday.


----------



## CABarrett

I am also lurking and nominating. There are some really interesting books in the running right now and I'm enjoying that this thread leads me to great books outside my usual reading genres. Thank you, Steve, for maintaining the list!


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve Vernon said:


> Listen, all of you folks looking for a little promotion for your Kindle Scout campaign ought to check out kboarder and Kindle Scout veteran Jaxon Reed's new readper program.Once a week in his newsletter for only $5 he supports a Kindle Scout campaign. Best of all, if you sign up for his newsletter you have a chance to win an Amazon gift certificate this month.
> 
> There's a kboard thread about it right HERE!
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245348.0.html
> 
> I've worked with readper before. They aren't a HUGE company, but they've helped me move a few copies of my books. The Kindle Scout promo is a new venture for readper, so I haven't tried it out - but apparently they've had a great response promoting fellow kboarder Jada Ryker's THE FREAK SHOW BELOW.
> 
> So try them out, would you? At the very least sign up for the newsletter.
> http://readper.com/authors/


I broke my personal "don't pay for promotion" rule, and Ghosts in Glass Houses will be in this Saturday's Readper newsletter. Why?

1. It's only $5.00.
2. Jaxon promoted The Ceiling Man, shortly after release, on readper.com for free.
3. Jaxon's a good guy and supportive of both Scout campaigners and those selected. (He's also an experienced Scouter, with two books selected and published in his Empathic Detective series.)
4. Did I mention, it's only $5?

I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

elalond said:


> I took a look at the excerpt. It's no wonder that you got a positive feedback. Have saved your book for later.


Thanks, Ela.


----------



## Adrian Ferrer

Patrick Tylee said:


> You sending me your free book won't get you reviews on Amazon. I need to buy it there first, or my posted Amazon review won't count. (as far as I know, anyway)
> So, Adrian, I have purchased Angel of Death, and will gladly read and review it for you.
> Hope you sell them faster than the server can spit them out.
> 
> - Patrick


Hi, Patrick.

Thank you for your gentle attitude.

Even if you had not bought the book, you could post your review there, but it would not show as a "verified purchase" review.

So I need to thank you twice for this.

This is probably the most friendly forum in all the web.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Patricia KC said:


> I broke my personal "don't pay for promotion" rule, and Ghosts in Glass Houses will be in this Saturday's Readper newsletter. Why?
> 
> 1. It's only $5.00.
> 2. Jaxon promoted The Ceiling Man, shortly after release, on readper.com for free.
> 3. Jaxon's a good guy and supportive of both Scout campaigners and those selected. (He's also an experienced Scouter, with two books selected and published in his Empathic Detective series.)
> 4. Did I mention, it's only $5?
> 
> I'll let you all know how it goes!


Thanks for the tip, Patricia. I hadn't planned to do any paid promotions either, but I decided to give this one a try.

Good luck with Ghosts in Glass Houses. It looks great, and I plan to nominate it.

I noticed that your previous Kindle Scout winner, The Ceiling Man is selling very well on Amazon. Congrats!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Sorry, Dan and ID  I've just refreshed the page (obsessively) and seen the updates.


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Sorry, Dan and ID  I've just refreshed the page (obsessively) and seen the updates.


Thanks, Jennifer. I just saw it, too. It's okay, though! It's not the end of the world. If nothing else, KS brought me to this forum and all of your fine people!
At least I'm out of the waiting room (but I'm taking a couple of cookies with me!) Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear and those still campaigning!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> Thanks, Jennifer. I just saw it, too. It's okay, though! It's not the end of the world. If nothing else, KS brought me to this forum and all of your fine people!
> At least I'm out of the waiting room (but I'm taking a couple of cookies with me!) Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear and those still campaigning!


Did you get the email from Scout much before they updated the website, or is it simultaneous? Good luck with your book release... will you self-publish? I'm keeping an eye on those cookies! Looks like I'm going to need them!


----------



## Patricia KC

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Thanks for the tip, Patricia. I hadn't planned to do any paid promotions either, but I decided to give this one a try.
> 
> Good luck with Ghosts in Glass Houses. It looks great, and I plan to nominate it.
> 
> I noticed that your previous Kindle Scout winner, The Ceiling Man is selling very well on Amazon. Congrats!


Thanks, and I have Cold Ground Ginger saved for later!

I'm pleased with my first Kindle Scout/Kindle Press experience. For a debut novel, especially in a genre with a lower market share no matter how or by whom it's published, I am thrilled with the results. I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that I get a chance for a second experience.

(The TCM sales rank is on a post-price-promotion decline. I keep reminding myself how happy I was to hit the same rank the first time.  )


----------



## TJFlaxman

Greetings fellow scouters. I'm running a campaign at the moment and thought I'd try and meet some others in the same (quite confusing) situation. Particularly interested if anyone has gone down the paid promotions route in the past and noticed any significant benefit from it? Also considering a Talking Heads or Thunderclap though not sure how I feel about them. 
I initially thought my stats were looking good (mine has only just started) but now I'm thinking perhaps I've been too aggressive from the get go with my Facebook / Twitter pestering. Perhaps I should have spread things out a bit more


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Sorry, Dan and ID  I've just refreshed the page (obsessively) and seen the updates.


Thanks Jenn.
Shot down! Oh well, I've got to rally and get it published. Look for The Final Enemy in a week or so! Thank you to all the fellow Kboarder's who supported, educated and entertained me,
Good Luck to All!
Dan Petrosini


----------



## Jennifer Bull

TJFlaxman said:


> Greetings fellow scouters. I'm running a campaign at the moment and thought I'd try and meet some others in the same (quite confusing) situation. Particularly interested if anyone has gone down the paid promotions route in the past and noticed any significant benefit from it? Also considering a Talking Heads or Thunderclap though not sure how I feel about them.
> I initially thought my stats were looking good (mine has only just started) but now I'm thinking perhaps I've been too aggressive from the get go with my Facebook / Twitter pestering. Perhaps I should have spread things out a bit more


Welcome TJ!  'Fraid I can't advise on the paid promos as I didn't do any. I also used up a lot of my marketing in the first days, and I do think spreading it out would have helped. I've heard good things about Author Shout, and I think they're about $10 for a Kindle Scout promo.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Thanks Jenn.
> Shot down! Oh well, I've got to rally and get it published. Look for The Final Enemy in a week or so! Thank you to all the fellow Kboarder's who supported, educated and entertained me,
> Good Luck to All!
> Dan Petrosini


Well, at least Scout gives you a fab boost for your launch and you ran a great campaign! Best of luck with the new release and come let us know when it's live. Oh, and leave some of the cookies in the waiting room!!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Jennifer Bull said:


> Welcome TJ!  Your image in your signature is coming up a little large at the moment... if you add "width=83 height=125" to the img tag (the first img tag, before the URL for your photo) in your signature, that should fix the size to be the same as all of ours. It should be: :)
> 
> 'Fraid I can't advise on the paid promos as I didn't do any. I also used up a lot of my marketing in the first days, and I do think spreading it out would have helped. I've heard good things about Author Shout, and I think they're about $10 for a Kindle Scout promo.
> [/quote]
> 
> Hey Jennifer, thanks for the coding tip. I was struggling a little there. Think it's all sorted now. I'll check out author shout. I had a read of your stuff on scout, looks good. By the way - I'm an ethical hacker in real life if you ever want to talk shop :)


----------



## amdonehere

Dan, ID, I'm really sorry to hear and was rooting for you guys. Wishing you both the best of luck, and PM me if I can help!


----------



## amdonehere

I just posted a detailed account of how I used my KS run to launch my book. You can read it here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=245964.msg3497685#msg3497685


----------



## Jennifer Bull

TJFlaxman said:


> Hey Jennifer, thanks for the coding tip. I was struggling a little there. Think it's all sorted now. I'll check out author shout. I had a read of your stuff on scout, looks good. By the way - I'm an ethical hacker in real life if you ever want to talk shop


No worries  It took me lots of trial and error to figure out the signature. Thanks so much  Yours looks fab too -- I've got it on my saved list to nominate nearer the end. How awesome! I must admit, I've pulled on the hubby's knowledge (Software Engineering) for this book, as I'm much better with computer applications than code!


----------



## HilaryM

Good luck Jennifer! Just nominated All The Days Ordained.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

AlexaKang said:


> Dan, ID, I'm really sorry to hear and was rooting for you guys. Wishing you both the best of luck, and PM me if I can help!


Thanks Alexa.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan and ID- sorry to hear the news.  You are in good company, as only 1-3% of KS books get picked.  Use the momentum of your campaign to help launch you book, and don't forget to use the button on your book's KS page to let your readers know when it's live.  I wish you both oodles of sales.


----------



## ElaineOwen

I'm just beginning to really learn about Scout. If you do get picked by Scout, and get a contract with KP, what kind of sales can you look forward to?


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Thank you everyone for your kind words and recommendations! I think I will try Author Shout but I'm going to wait until I am a week in and see how it boosts me. I've also got Goodreads, Facebook groups, author groups, and more set up but trying not to burn all my avenues of possibility all at once.

I'd love to share a photo of my book _Fallen from Grace_ on here, but alas I seem to be having MAJOR difficulty. I can't figure it out and even went to some of the photo drop sites and I'm still having trouble. I think I'm a tech eejit. Lol.

Anyway, I've met several of you and thank you for dropping a line and saying hello. I'm supporting everyone that I can but those precious two slots get full fast on Scout. So, as your time approaches I will nominate all that I can each day. I've been tweeting and posting on Facebook too. Feel free to send a friend request, follow, add me, or say hi. We are all in this together.


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Did you get the email from Scout much before they updated the website, or is it simultaneous? Good luck with your book release... will you self-publish? I'm keeping an eye on those cookies! Looks like I'm going to need them!


The email came in at 11:31 my time, but I'm not exactly sure what time the website updated. If we could assume that your post and my email were really within the same hour, then it happened pretty close to the same time.
I was approached by a small press early on in the campaign and they asked to look at it before I self-published, so I'm giving them the option right now, but I've never published with a small press before and I am thinking it might make more sense to just self-publish and take advantage of the momentum from KS. So I guess I'll think it over and decide what to do next!
I hope you don't have to spend too much time in the waiting room before getting good news!


----------



## ID Johnson

AlexaKang said:


> Dan, ID, I'm really sorry to hear and was rooting for you guys. Wishing you both the best of luck, and PM me if I can help!


Thank you! I really appreciate all of your support! Best of luck with Eternal Flame as well. They missed a good one there!


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dan and ID- sorry to hear the news. You are in good company, as only 1-3% of KS books get picked. Use the momentum of your campaign to help launch you book, and don't forget to use the button on your book's KS page to let your readers know when it's live. I wish you both oodles of sales.


Thank you so much, Julianne! We are in good company--so many great books got the ax this month. We will rise from the ashes!


----------



## ID Johnson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and recommendations! I think I will try Author Shout but I'm going to wait until I am a week in and see how it boosts me. I've also got Goodreads, Facebook groups, author groups, and more set up but trying not to burn all my avenues of possibility all at once.
> 
> I'd love to share a photo of my book _Fallen from Grace_ on here, but alas I seem to be having MAJOR difficulty. I can't figure it out and even went to some of the photo drop sites and I'm still having trouble. I think I'm a tech eejit. Lol.
> 
> Anyway, I've met several of you and thank you for dropping a line and saying hello. I'm supporting everyone that I can but those precious two slots get full fast on Scout. So, as your time approaches I will nominate all that I can each day. I've been tweeting and posting on Facebook too. Feel free to send a friend request, follow, add me, or say hi. We are all in this together.


One thing about Author Shout is that the $10 gets you 30 days of Tweets. So, since I signed up about four days into my campaign, they kept tweeting well after it was over. Therefore, I recommend using them as early in your campaign as you can if you are going to use them since you're paying for 30 days anyway. And the banners they make are great for posting on FB, etc.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

ID Johnson said:


> One thing about Author Shout is that the $10 gets you 30 days of Tweets. So, since I signed up about four days into my campaign, they kept tweeting well after it was over. Therefore, I recommend using them as early in your campaign as you can if you are going to use them since you're paying for 30 days anyway. And the banners they make are great for posting on FB, etc.


Thanks ID. I guess I should sign up asap then for Author Shout. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ID Johnson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Thanks ID. I guess I should sign up asap then for Author Shout. Thanks for the heads up.


Sure thing! Good luck with the promo, and of course, with the campaign!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Thanks ID. I guess I should sign up asap then for Author Shout. Thanks for the heads up.


Agreed. I sign up for Author Shout right away to take advantage of the 30 days. Next campaign, I plan to do AS 1st thing, my social media a little later, that $5 one everyone is talking about a little later than that, and then split my newsletter subscribers into two groups. It does pay to stretch things out a bit and not start all your promo that first day. But Author Shout is a good one to do early.


----------



## TT Rankin

ID Johnson said:


> The email came in at 11:31 my time, but I'm not exactly sure what time the website updated. If we could assume that your post and my email were really within the same hour, then it happened pretty close to the same time.
> I was approached by a small press early on in the campaign and they asked to look at it before I self-published, so I'm giving them the option right now, but I've never published with a small press before and I am thinking it might make more sense to just self-publish and take advantage of the momentum from KS. So I guess I'll think it over and decide what to do next!
> I hope you don't have to spend too much time in the waiting room before getting good news!


Sorry ID...Kindle Press loses out on another good one it would seem. At least the wait is over and you can go publish it on your own terms and rake in all the sales that will surely come with it 

Also, don't forget this thread exists since it's relevant now: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=243477.0 There youll find familiar faces and even more useful advice!


----------



## David Thompson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Congrats on one campaign ending and a new one starting! You're braver than I am to jump back in so soon! I can't see the new book yet, but will go check it out when it goes live


Here you go Jennifer. Live today!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV

Please tell me what you think of the cover. Don't worry about my feelings...this is my third campaign in a row...so I don't have any left!


----------



## HilaryM

David Thompson said:


> Here you go Jennifer. Live today!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV
> 
> Please tell me what you think of the cover. Don't worry about my feelings...this is my third campaign in a row...so I don't have any left!


Hi David,

Just read the excerpt, and wow!! Definitely my type of read! Have saved for later. Good Luck!


----------



## David Thompson

HilaryM said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Just read the excerpt, and wow!! Definitely my type of read! Have saved for later. Good Luck!


Thank you, Hilary. I hope KS feel the same way.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> The email came in at 11:31 my time, but I'm not exactly sure what time the website updated. If we could assume that your post and my email were really within the same hour, then it happened pretty close to the same time.
> I was approached by a small press early on in the campaign and they asked to look at it before I self-published, so I'm giving them the option right now, but I've never published with a small press before and I am thinking it might make more sense to just self-publish and take advantage of the momentum from KS. So I guess I'll think it over and decide what to do next!
> I hope you don't have to spend too much time in the waiting room before getting good news!


I think the times are correct, so it looks like they did update the website pretty quickly. Wow, that's fab! Best of luck with the small press! Small presses should provide a cover, editing etc. Check out the covers they already have and make sure they're good, and have a look at the reviews of their current books to see if there are any consistent comments on editing. That way you know the level of quality you're getting if you sign with them, and you can make a decision whether they can offer you enough to warrant losing out on the extra royalties (and control) you would get if you self-published. There are very few small presses I have personally come across that I would be willing to submit to (over self-publishing), but there are some. The other thing to bear in mind is how established the press is... if they were to go under/close in a few years, you have to get rights back and you potentially lose the reviews associated with your book (I'm assuming you'd have to re-publish the book). Obviously that's not a risk with self-publishing, but some small presses can really help with the marketing. Can you not ultilise the Scout email if you publish with a small press instead of self-publish? Good luck!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

David Thompson said:


> Here you go Jennifer. Live today!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV
> 
> Please tell me what you think of the cover. Don't worry about my feelings...this is my third campaign in a row...so I don't have any left!


Awesome, congrats on the campaign going live! Cover looks great -- really relevant to the genre and excerpt


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi my lovely fellow Scouters. Just to let you know The Devil's Poetry went on pre-order a couple of days ago meaning that any of you who voted for it can get their free copy. It would be enormously helpful if you do read it, if you could leave a review. I'm still nominating - good luck to all on campaign. x


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - it's Wednesday and most of the world is halfway through their work week. I sometimes wonder what it would be like to not HAVE to work a day job like I do. If I was a full time writer - EVERY day would be Monday. What a world that would be!


So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
1 day left  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
3 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
8 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
8 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
9 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
9 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
9 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
9 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
10 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
11 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
12 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
15 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
15 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
18 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
18 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
18 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
22 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
22 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
23 days left  Plunge by John Greco
24 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
24 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
26 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
26 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
29 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Louise Cole said:


> Hi my lovely fellow Scouters. Just to let you know The Devil's Poetry went on pre-order a couple of days ago meaning that any of you who voted for it can get their free copy. It would be enormously helpful if you do read it, if you could leave a review. I'm still nominating - good luck to all on campaign. x


Congrats on the pre-order and best of luck with the release! Sorry, I missed your campaign as it ended before I joined, but your book looks great  xx


----------



## Jennifer Bull

9 days left is going to be a tough day... 4 great looking books finishing at the same time


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nikki Landis Author said:


> I'd love to share a photo of my book _Fallen from Grace_ on here, but alas I seem to be having MAJOR difficulty. I can't figure it out and even went to some of the photo drop sites and I'm still having trouble. I think I'm a tech eejit. Lol.


Do you want to share it in a single post, or in your signature (like mine are)? Either way, if you're still stuck let me know and I'll PM you the code you need tonight


----------



## Jada Ryker

AlexaKang said:


> I just posted a detailed account of how I used my KS run to launch my book. You can read it here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=245964.msg3497685#msg3497685


That's a ton of great information! Working through your college reunion class was a great idea as well as free. Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Filled my last open slot with Cloud Chasers. Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

I don't know how you're coping with the waiting, Cindy! You must be on day 10 or 11 now? Good to have company in the waiting room, at least, but I do hope you get some positive news soon. My memory's terrible... is anyone else in the waiting room with us at the moment?


----------



## ID Johnson

TT Rankin said:


> Sorry ID...Kindle Press loses out on another good one it would seem. At least the wait is over and you can go publish it on your own terms and rake in all the sales that will surely come with it
> 
> Also, don't forget this thread exists since it's relevant now: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=243477.0 There youll find familiar faces and even more useful advice!


Thank you--yes, I'm glad the wait is over! I will definitely be over on the other thread very soon. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> I think the times are correct, so it looks like they did update the website pretty quickly. Wow, that's fab! Best of luck with the small press! Small presses should provide a cover, editing etc. Check out the covers they already have and make sure they're good, and have a look at the reviews of their current books to see if there are any consistent comments on editing. That way you know the level of quality you're getting if you sign with them, and you can make a decision whether they can offer you enough to warrant losing out on the extra royalties (and control) you would get if you self-published. There are very few small presses I have personally come across that I would be willing to submit to (over self-publishing), but there are some. The other thing to bear in mind is how established the press is... if they were to go under/close in a few years, you have to get rights back and you potentially lose the reviews associated with your book (I'm assuming you'd have to re-publish the book). Obviously that's not a risk with self-publishing, but some small presses can really help with the marketing. Can you not ultilise the Scout email if you publish with a small press instead of self-publish? Good luck!!


Thank you so much for all of this information. These are all really good points. Since I absolutely love my cover and I've already been through several rounds of editing, they can't help me there. I will likely self-publish for all of the great reasons you listed (control, royalties, etc.) but I've never had any kind of press approach me before so I thought I should at least respond and see what they have to say, although that pressure to hit the publish button and keep the momentum going is tempting. I'm not sure if I can use the Scout email if I publish with them. That's a good question. I'll definitely contact KS if I decide to go that way and find out.


----------



## David Thompson

I'm in the waiting room for Crooks' Corner and in a campaign with Shipley Bridge! A sucker for punishment!

DT


----------



## lincolnjcole

Got:

1 day left Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
1 day left All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
3 days left Cloud Chasers by A. Bol

Good luck everyone and have fun! Hump day! Hurry up for the weekend already!


David Thompson said:


> I'm in the waiting room for Crooks' Corner and in a campaign with Shipley Bridge! A sucker for punishment!


Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

ID Johnson said:


> The email came in at 11:31 my time, but I'm not exactly sure what time the website updated. If we could assume that your post and my email were really within the same hour, then it happened pretty close to the same time.
> I was approached by a small press early on in the campaign and they asked to look at it before I self-published, so I'm giving them the option right now, but I've never published with a small press before and I am thinking it might make more sense to just self-publish and take advantage of the momentum from KS. So I guess I'll think it over and decide what to do next!
> I hope you don't have to spend too much time in the waiting room before getting good news!


I'm sorry to hear you didn't make it. I guess I'm not psychic; I figured you would.

Suggestion regarding small presses: Look at their current titles and see how they're performing (ranks, to some extent reviews). I went through a phase when I was researching small presses. I read some of their releases and tried to determine which ones I might have a shot with. Then I looked at those titles on Amazon to see how they were doing. In almost every case, they were performing about as well as my self-published titles were at the time, which made me question how much value a small press added. Of course, the one you're dealing with could be different. It always pays to check rather than just generalize.

It also pays to look at how the press describes what it does for authors. I've seen a few that were very upfront about expecting authors to handle the bulk of the publicity. Asking for a business plan with the manuscript is also a red flag, and too many questions about your social media platform can be a danger sign. Remember that advertising is the one thing indie writers can't farm easily. We can hire editors, cover designers, etc., but there's really no way to hire someone to handle advertising. In my mind that's the biggest contribution a small publisher can make. If the publisher isn't interested in that or doesn't seem to have much clout, run for the exit!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> Thank you so much for all of this information. These are all really good points. Since I absolutely love my cover and I've already been through several rounds of editing, they can't help me there. I will likely self-publish for all of the great reasons you listed (control, royalties, etc.) but I've never had any kind of press approach me before so I thought I should at least respond and see what they have to say, although that pressure to hit the publish button and keep the momentum going is tempting. I'm not sure if I can use the Scout email if I publish with them. That's a good question. I'll definitely contact KS if I decide to go that way and find out.


Definitely worth letting the press take a look and see what they say, but if you've already done the editing and got the cover then the benefits of a small press are going to be limited. They may, depending upon their established network, be able to help with marketing, but many will use the same resources available to you as a self-publisher. Good suggestion of Bill's to check the ranking of their books -- you may well find they're not selling more books than you can yourself. I quite agree that a small press needs to prove their marketing skills to attract me as an author. Best of luck and let us know what you end up doing!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

TJFlaxman said:


> Greetings fellow scouters. I'm running a campaign at the moment and thought I'd try and meet some others in the same (quite confusing) situation. Particularly interested if anyone has gone down the paid promotions route in the past and noticed any significant benefit from it? Also considering a Talking Heads or Thunderclap though not sure how I feel about them.
> I initially thought my stats were looking good (mine has only just started) but now I'm thinking perhaps I've been too aggressive from the get go with my Facebook / Twitter pestering. Perhaps I should have spread things out a bit more


Keep in mind that the campaign stats don't really determine selection. There are some low stat books that got selected, and a number of high stat ones that didn't.

That said, the Scout exposure can help your subsequent launch, win or lose, so there is some reason to advertise.

Apparently, the Jason Reed KS promotion Jada talked about is very effective. I haven't tried that one yet. Pricey but very effective are Scoutboost and VoteMyReview (terrible name, but good service), and, if your book can be classified as YA or NA, Ripley's list (from Ripley Patton, much less pricey). All three resulted in substantial increases in views and H and T, with Ripley's being the single biggest jolt. I believe Tom Swyer, whose book was selected, also had luck with the first two.

I can't find my ad records right now, but I think AuthorShout was also worth it, and the price is very low.

I had moderate success from FB ads, but none at all from Twitter. (Your own followers and fans will wear out pretty quickly, but if you can reach more people through advertising, you can get a little more mileage out of social media. Copromote can also be a reasonable social media amplifier. I posted about it somewhere upthread.

I tried a couple Fiver gigs. They didn't produce significant results, though I got a nice banner from one.

It's hard to measure the effectiveness of promos that include email newsletters, because someone clicking in from a newsletter gets lumped into general traffic. The ones I'm recommending are the ones that seemed to cause a surge when they first went live.


----------



## byjehunter

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - it's Wednesday and most of the world is halfway through their work week. I sometimes wonder what it would be like to not HAVE to work a day job like I do. If I was a full time writer - EVERY day would be Monday. What a world that would be!


Haha, I wonder that too! Good point about all the Monday's, I hadn't thought about that. I guess there's a bright side to keeping my day job after all! Thanks for posting the list, Steve.

J


----------



## byjehunter

Sorry to hear you weren't selected, ID and Dan! Good luck with your launches! I just did my noms for today.


----------



## ID Johnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sorry to hear you didn't make it. I guess I'm not psychic; I figured you would.
> 
> Suggestion regarding small presses: Look at their current titles and see how they're performing (ranks, to some extent reviews). I went through a phase when I was researching small presses. I read some of their releases and tried to determine which ones I might have a shot with. Then I looked at those titles on Amazon to see how they were doing. In almost every case, they were performing about as well as my self-published titles were at the time, which made me question how much value a small press added. Of course, the one you're dealing with could be different. It always pays to check rather than just generalize.
> 
> It also pays to look at how the press describes what it does for authors. I've seen a few that were very upfront about expecting authors to handle the bulk of the publicity. Asking for a business plan with the manuscript is also a red flag, and too many questions about your social media platform can be a danger sign. Remember that advertising is the one thing indie writers can't farm easily. We can hire editors, cover designers, etc., but there's really no way to hire someone to handle advertising. In my mind that's the biggest contribution a small publisher can make. If the publisher isn't interested in that or doesn't seem to have much clout, run for the exit!


Thank you, Bill, for the kind words and the great advice. You are amazing for sticking around and sharing all of your valuable insight. I have checked the rankings of the books they have published and honestly wasn't impressed. None of them are ranked higher than my better sellers and some of them are ranked lower than my worst sellers, so I'm not seeing a whole lot of benefit. Right now I'm kind of caught between common courtesy and no thank you.... I can't imagine they are doing too much to promote their books or else they would probably be selling better. I'm thinking I will probably just stick to what I know and publish myself. I'll keep y'all posted. Thanks again!


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Definitely worth letting the press take a look and see what they say, but if you've already done the editing and got the cover then the benefits of a small press are going to be limited. They may, depending upon their established network, be able to help with marketing, but many will use the same resources available to you as a self-publisher. Good suggestion of Bill's to check the ranking of their books -- you may well find they're not selling more books than you can yourself. I quite agree that a small press needs to prove their marketing skills to attract me as an author. Best of luck and let us know what you end up doing!!


Great points! Thank you! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## ID Johnson

Mark Gardner said:


> I've had a few contracts with small presses. Message or email me when they send you the contract. I'm not a lawyer or anything, but I've signed contracts that had clauses that came back and bit me in the butt down the road. If I see anything in your contract that throws up red flags, I can warn you.


Thank you so much! If I decide to go that route I will definitely take you up on your offer. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks Jennifer for the compliment to my book and for hhaving a look!
ID Johnson - remember a small press won't just be selling on Amazon- it's possible they have other sales outlets. Ask them about their sales and marketing, their distribution channels and who their leading authors are.Have a chat with those authors if you can.

I think it can be a mistake to compare self publishing with small press/Scout or traditional publishing. It's  really a completely different setup. Some things to think about:
1. what advance would you get?
2. what rights do they want, to which territories and ehat reversion clauses do they have?
3. What are you getting from that? usually a small advance (sometimes none) and a royalty based on net receipts 12.5% is reasonable but some people offer far less.
4. What sales and marketing support will they put behind your book?
5. What distribution do they have? Is it simply print on demand or do they have bookshop clients who stock their books?

Very useful to chat to someone who is already published with them - particularly if it's someone who has stuck with them for more than one book.

Fially check out their publicly listed accounts; and ask them how often they pay royalties and whether they provide detailed client accounts to record sales. Small presses often screw writers aroound on payment, not through malice, but through small team incompetence or cashflow problems.

Hope that's useful.


----------



## C L Salaski

KJD1957 said:


> Great question, Cindy,
> I LOVE BB, and have already run two successful promos with them. I also have third BB promo for a different book (the first in my crime series) coming up on June 2.
> I should have made myself clearer. I won't be submitting Ryan Kaine to BB until _after_ I've released the sequel, sometime later this year. BB is expensive and I want to make the most of my promo $$.
> 
> BTW, thanks again to everyone who's bought Ryan Kaine, hope you enjoy the read and will take the time to post a review when you do.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kerry.


Hi Kerry,

I just purchased "Ryan Kaine:On The Run" on Amazon". I see that your current ranking is 6946 in the Kindle Store. Way to go!!!

Looking forward to reading the novel. I'm so busy at this time that I won't have time for a while, but I'll try to get to it soon.

Hope to check out and purchase many more of our Kboards friends' novels. Both ones that were selected by Kindle Scout and ones that are being promoted by the authors.

Cindy


----------



## ID Johnson

Louise Cole said:


> Thanks Jennifer for the compliment to my book and for hhaving a look!
> ID Johnson - remember a small press won't just be selling on Amazon- it's possible they have other sales outlets. Ask them about their sales and marketing, their distribution channels and who their leading authors are.Have a chat with those authors if you can.
> 
> I think it can be a mistake to compare self publishing with small press/Scout or traditional publishing. It's really a completely different setup. Some things to think about:
> 1. what advance would you get?
> 2. what rights do they want, to which territories and ehat reversion clauses do they have?
> 3. What are you getting from that? usually a small advance (sometimes none) and a royalty based on net receipts 12.5% is reasonable but some people offer far less.
> 4. What sales and marketing support will they put behind your book?
> 5. What distribution do they have? Is it simply print on demand or do they have bookshop clients who stock their books?
> 
> Very useful to chat to someone who is already published with them - particularly if it's someone who has stuck with them for more than one book.
> 
> Fially check out their publicly listed accounts; and ask them how often they pay royalties and whether they provide detailed client accounts to record sales. Small presses often screw writers aroound on payment, not through malice, but through small team incompetence or cashflow problems.
> 
> Hope that's useful.


That's very useful, Louise! Thanks so much for the input. I hadn't thought about a lot of those aspects--and now I will!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

I was busy with my dad all day. He's 87 and facing knee replacement surgery tomorrow. I checked my email quickly and saw 4 emails from Kindlescout, announcing that books I'd chosen weren't selected for publication. It looks like a lot of people on this message board have picked themselves up and gone on to launch their books themselves and are doing really well with that. I certainly think those books in those emails were worthy of publication and I hope the authors carry on. It will be worth it and you'll be successful. I only have a few minutes, no time to even work on my writing much lately, but I'm thinking about these talented authors and wishing them well with their literary creations.


----------



## ID Johnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I was busy with my dad all day. He's 87 and facing knee replacement surgery tomorrow. I checked my email quickly and saw 4 emails from Kindlescout, announcing that books I'd chosen weren't selected for publication. It looks like a lot of people on this message board have picked themselves up and gone on to launch their books themselves and are doing really well with that. I certainly think those books in those emails were worthy of publication and I hope the authors carry on. It will be worth it and you'll be successful. I only have a few minutes, no time to even work on my writing much lately, but I'm thinking about these talented authors and wishing them well with their literary creations.


Prayers for your dad! Hope surgery goes well and he recovers quickly!!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Just received the Kindle Survey and am not sure what to make of it. Have other folks filled it out? How honest were you? I think that many of us question the wisdom of some of their decisions and whether this is truly "reader-powered publishing," but is it possible to raise this issue without it sounding like sour grapes? (Which it is, in part, but not totally!)


----------



## amdonehere

Michael Sussman said:


> Just received the Kindle Survey and am not sure what to make of it. Have other folks filled it out? How honest were you? I think that many of us question the wisdom of some of their decisions and whether this is truly "reader-powered publishing," but is it possible to raise this issue without it sounding like sour grapes?


I filled it out. I was frank, professional and honest, and I commented on exactly this issue. I'm ok with not winning. I understand it's a competitive process going in. But I do feel kind of used because some of us worked very hard to drive up our votes and page views. Some of us also paid higher out of pocket expenses for those results. If we got some kind of real help in gaining visibility--just a little bit-- (other than the useless H&T list which goes nowhere except on the KS page and only the people we drove there can see it), it would've been worth it. As it is, I feel like it's a one-way street, and I helped drive new customers to Amazon (hey, my readers have to have an Azon account to vote. That means while they were logged in, they might've purchased stuff. Or better yet for them, if they didn't have an account, now Azon get to grab them and get their credit cards in their system).

Even a little bit of reward in visibility beyond the H&T that stays within that site would've made our efforts worth it. I'm not talking about something totally prominent like Prime or anything, but something to reward in the form of visibility on their end to the authors who got high page views would've been nice.

As it is now, why should any of us bother. Yes, I still recommend newbies to use KS as a way to build a platform (as I'd explained in my post in Tom Swyer's thread). And even for me who's been in the game a bit, it can be good to do once to expand my reach by using KS as a launchpad *for my own efforts*. But beyond that, why would any of us bother to drive traffic anymore. Just set and forget, right?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ID Johnson said:


> Thank you, Bill, for the kind words and the great advice. You are amazing for sticking around and sharing all of your valuable insight. I have checked the rankings of the books they have published and honestly wasn't impressed. None of them are ranked higher than my better sellers and some of them are ranked lower than my worst sellers, so I'm not seeing a whole lot of benefit. Right now I'm kind of caught between common courtesy and no thank you.... I can't imagine they are doing too much to promote their books or else they would probably be selling better. I'm thinking I will probably just stick to what I know and publish myself. I'll keep y'all posted. Thanks again!


Just my two cents, but I would go straight to "no, thank you" if they don't seem able to do more than you do yourself. Unless they look like a better opportunity, it's not worth killing your KS momentum for launch. I postponed my launch for my last KS book, and it did me no favors.


----------



## David Thompson

Set and Forget! Good idea!

Oh, and don't spend money on your campaign. Let's get those viewing stats lower. Instead of 4000 views bought, let's have 400 real ones!
We are giving ourselves impossible targets. No one else to blame!


----------



## HilaryM

David Thompson said:


> Set and Forget! Good idea!
> 
> Oh, and don't spend money on your campaign. Let's get those viewing stats lower. Instead of 4000 views bought, let's have 400 real ones!
> We are giving ourselves impossible targets. No one else to blame!


Agreed!! With 559 page views after seven days, 84% coming from scouts rather than anything I've done, and no time in H & T, I'm now working my campaign as more a general heads up that I exist! That's not to say it wouldn't be nice to get plucked from obscurity by the Scout gods, but I simply don't have the budget to really influence the numbers.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


----------



## elalond

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## HilaryM

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Oh no.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday - but for me, it's Friday. I've got tomorrow and Saturday off, and then I go back to work on Sunday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
LAST DAY LEFT!  All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
2 days left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
7 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
7 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
8 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
8 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
8 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
8 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
9 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
10 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
11 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
14 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
14 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
17 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
17 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
17 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
21 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
21 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
22 days left  Plunge by John Greco
23 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
23 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
25 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
25 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
28 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## David Thompson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Sorry to hear Jennifer...I'm still waiting for the bad news!


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


WHAT?!? Oh, no. I'm so sorry! I honestly thought you had this one. Cyber hugs! It's okay, though. It's not so bad over here on the other side after a day or two.


----------



## ID Johnson

After taking into consideration all of the wonderful advice I've received on KBoards, I decided that Beneath the Inconstant Moon needed to stay my baby and mine alone. So.... here's the link! It's live today. I priced it at 99 cents so that everyone who nominated can get it for (almost) free. Thanks again for all of your help.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FJQ8GD


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Sorry to hear that, Jennifer. Good luck with the book.


----------



## Louise Cole

David Thompson said:


> Set and Forget! Good idea!
> 
> Oh, and don't spend money on your campaign. Let's get those viewing stats lower. Instead of 4000 views bought, let's have 400 real ones!
> We are giving ourselves impossible targets. No one else to blame!


I don't quite follow this. How are you buying a view? If I advertise my book to people who would like it but otherwise wouldn't know about it, they are still real readers. I haven't bought them, I've simply made myself visible to them.
If I'm selling running shoes then I'll advertise to people who go running. I won't have 'bought' those sales, i'll simply have made runners who don't know me aware of my great products, which hopefully will lead to sales.
KS is a great opportunity to reach and interest readers who would otherwise not know about you or your writing. It gives you the opportunity for exposure and that's critical whether you go on to self publish or sell the book to a publisher. I would advise everyone not to waste that opportunity because anything which raises the profile of a book about to be published is good. You can do a lot of it for free but some of it costs money. That's the world of commerce.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

HilaryM said:


> Agreed!! With 559 page views after seven days, 84% coming from scouts rather than anything I've done, and no time in H & T, I'm now working my campaign as more a general heads up that I exist! That's not to say it wouldn't be nice to get plucked from obscurity by the Scout gods, but I simply don't have the budget to really influence the numbers.


As someone with only one book under my belt before my current KS project, I've approached my campaign as a way to build an audience--nothing more. If THE BOOK KNIGHTS gets picked, great. If it doesn't, I'll still have connected with a significant number of readers. After six days, I've had 1.1k people look at it (750 through KS). How many voted for it, I've no idea, but I'm back on the H&T list, so I hope that means the number is significant. I took Tom Swyers's "Thank You" letter advice, telling readers that even if the book wasn't selected I'd inform them when the book is free if they contacted me through my website. That will help me build an email list and hopefully sell more books. For me, KS is all about leveraging Amazon's power to connect me with readers. Getting picked would be a nice bonus, but I'm realistic.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Wait! My head is spinning. Didn't your campaign end yesterday? I've been watching your book (saved it the first day) since it went up on KS, convinced it would be selected. I've seen some books with blatant errors in their blurb and/or sample, and I get it if they're eliminated quickly, but your book looked like a winner to me. I'm looking forward to your launch and betting (metaphorically) on your success.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> WHAT?!? Oh, no. I'm so sorry! I honestly thought you had this one. Cyber hugs! It's okay, though. It's not so bad over here on the other side after a day or two.


Thanks, ID  I'm not actually disappointed... I thought I would be. I only wanted to try one publisher and Scout before self-publishing, which I've now done, so I can focus on the final checks of my book and getting it loaded onto Amazon. And Happy Release Day!! I hope you have some fab ratings before the day is over... I'll be doing the 0.99 launch, the same as you. I don't think the free promos are as effective as they used to be, unfortunately.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Wait! My head is spinning. Didn't your campaign end yesterday? I've been watching your book (saved it the first day) since it went up on KS, convinced it would be selected. I've seen some books with blatant errors in their blurb and/or sample, and I get it if they're eliminated quickly, but your book looked like a winner to me. I'm looking forward to your launch and betting (metaphorically) on your success.


Thanks so much, Alyson  The campaign ended at 0.01 Tuesday (EST) and as far as I can gather, they set the reject as an auto email to go out at 0.01 Thursday (EST), so it was pretty much 48 hours. The other three that loaded the same day as me are still in review, as well as many who finished long before me. I'm not sure if being in the Young Adult category made it a harder sell to them... I've seen it mentioned before that they don't select many young adult books. I'm grateful I didn't have to wait very long, at least!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks so much, Alyson  The campaign ended at 0.01 Tuesday (EST) and as far as I can gather, they set the reject as an auto email to go out at 0.01 Thursday (EST), so it was pretty much 48 hours. The other three that loaded the same day as me are still in review, as well as many who finished long before me. I'm not sure if being in the Young Adult category made it a harder sell to them... I've seen it mentioned before that they don't select many young adult books. I'm grateful I didn't have to wait very long, at least!


Young adult isn't really a road they've gone down in Kindle scout, at least not yet. It is sometimes nice getting a fast rejection but it would also be nice to get a little more information I would bet or at least have them pretend like they were considering it for a few extra days!

All in all, it could be worse. At least now you can move on to the book launch!

In unrelated news, Kindle Scout team on Amazon's side is still working on expanding and getting more things under wraps. Their senior editor left not very long ago to go to another publisher and better offer, but the team has been letting us know that they are still hiring new people and trying to make the system better. One great person who just joined the selected author group on Amazon told us she's been responsible for the Kindle Scout Leaderboard as well as the anniversary sale, so it looks like they are working really hard to keep this program growing. Good news for the future!


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, ID  I'm not actually disappointed... I thought I would be. I only wanted to try one publisher and Scout before self-publishing, which I've now done, so I can focus on the final checks of my book and getting it loaded onto Amazon. And Happy Release Day!! I hope you have some fab ratings before the day is over... I'll be doing the 0.99 launch, the same as you. I don't think the free promos are as effective as they used to be, unfortunately.


Thanks! I can let you know how day one goes tomorrow, lol. I wish I had more time to promote today, but I haven't quit my day job yet. I'm glad you're taking it well. I admire your attitude! I'm sure your book will still be a huge success!


----------



## David Thompson

Louise Cole said:


> I don't quite follow this. How are you buying a view? If I advertise my book to people who would like it but otherwise wouldn't know about it, they are still real readers. I haven't bought them, I've simply made myself visible to them.
> If I'm selling running shoes then I'll advertise to people who go running. I won't have 'bought' those sales, i'll simply have made runners who don't know me aware of my great products, which hopefully will lead to sales.
> KS is a great opportunity to reach and interest readers who would otherwise not know about you or your writing. It gives you the opportunity for exposure and that's critical whether you go on to self publish or sell the book to a publisher. I would advise everyone not to waste that opportunity because anything which raises the profile of a book about to be published is good. You can do a lot of it for free but some of it costs money. That's the world of commerce.


Good point, Louise. I hadn't thought of it that way. I guess I was looking at it from the point of view that writers are trying for a publishing deal. If it's not about getting a deal, then we should save our pennies for advertising actual sales rather than "votes". Hmmm, your viewpoint has got me thinking. ?? Not my strongest point, I must admit! Perhaps KS SHOULD be viewed more as a sales platform. But, if that's the case, why enter? Why not just go down the advertising route...if you're paying anyway? Oh, dear! Now my head is spinning. Gotta go take a lie down!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Sorry to hear that, Jennifer. Best wishes for your launch.


----------



## TT Rankin

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, ID  I'm not actually disappointed... I thought I would be. I only wanted to try one publisher and Scout before self-publishing, which I've now done, so I can focus on the final checks of my book and getting it loaded onto Amazon. And Happy Release Day!! I hope you have some fab ratings before the day is over... I'll be doing the 0.99 launch, the same as you. I don't think the free promos are as effective as they used to be, unfortunately.


Great attitude to have Jennifer, I have a feeling I'll be ok if I get rejected as well. I have 17 days left and only 300 views so far, but I'm chomping at the bit to get my first novel published. If I have to do it myself, so be it! It'll still be a momentous occasion for me either way. 

Best of luck with your release and I wish you a boat load of success!


----------



## Louise Cole

David Thompson said:


> Good point, Louise. I hadn't thought of it that way. I guess I was looking at it from the point of view that writers are trying for a publishing deal. If it's not about getting a deal, then we should save our pennies for advertising actual sales rather than "votes". Hmmm, your viewpoint has got me thinking. ?? Not my strongest point, I must admit! Perhaps KS SHOULD be viewed more as a sales platform. But, if that's the case, why enter? Why not just go down the advertising route...if you're paying anyway? Oh, dear! Now my head is spinning. Gotta go take a lie down!


The way I looked at it David was this. If I was going to self publish anyway, then I would need publicity and exposure. I would probably sell far more copies in more markets with KP than I would alone. But even if KP didn't pick me up the KS campaign was a fantastic pre-launch opportunity. I could tell everyone about my book and have an Amazon shop window for a month to do it in. I spent about £150 on my campaign but I got 3,000 views - which is about 2,800 more people than knew about my book before. had it not been selected I would have a had a much bigger pool of people ready to read it when it launched. 
I spent $10 on author shout
£50 (I think) on a GenrePulse ad (that was the biggie but it was effective)

£20 on printing postcards to give away
£80 maybe on targeted weekend fb ads.

Now I'm lucky I had that cash spare for sure, but it wasn't a fortune. I also made my own booktrailer, did a headtalker campaign and tweed like mad, as well as emailing and messaging friends in groups each day to ask for their support. All those people you already know keep your book visible to all the people you DON'T know.

I don't know how it will go from here but my book went on pre-order last Monday and so far it's got 3 five star reviews and a bunch of people reading it according to goodreads. I only know one of them, who's another writer. I think that's the beauty of using Scout as a promotional tool - you can reach a wide readership who are actively looking for new books and new authors.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Vigilante Angels Book 1: The Priest by Billy Decarlo
All The Days Ordained by Lynn Leite
Cloud Chasers by A. Bol

I'm closing in on 300 KS books nominated so far. Good luck!

Mark

Incidentally, my "failed" Kindle Scout young adult book, A Friend Like Filby, is now posted and free to read on wattpad.com, here:

https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby

I agree with Lincoln and Jennifer about KS taking few young adult titles, although I waited thirteen days in KS limbo before my rejection, so I'd like to think it was a tough decision for the judges to make. "Filby" went through a mild rewrite before I posted it, but it's still a tough novel to classify, which undoubtedly didn't help my chances of being selected. It's a contemporary, realistic story, although two chapters have more than a hint of magical realism about them. If you get a chance, please take a look and leave a comment if you want.

Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

lincolnjcole said:


> Young adult isn't really a road they've gone down in Kindle scout, at least not yet. It is sometimes nice getting a fast rejection but it would also be nice to get a little more information I would bet or at least have them pretend like they were considering it for a few extra days!
> 
> All in all, it could be worse. At least now you can move on to the book launch


Thanks, Lincoln  It would be nice for a little bit of feedback, even if it's just to know whether it wasn't the genre/story/theme they wanted, or if they didn't care for the writing/plot etc. But I guess that's all part and parcel of publishing... you don't usually get feedback from the trad publishers and agents! I knew it was a bit of a long shot, particularly with the young adult category. Onwards and upwards to the book launch!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, everyone  I'm so glad I found this thread... you've all been so lovely and supportive throughout the whole process. Best of luck to everyone currently in campaign and those hanging out in the waiting room. I hope you have better Scout success than me, but if not, welcome to (or welcome back to) self-publishing  I do not regret submitting to Scout and I would obviously have loved a chance at being a Scout author, but never forget there are many advantages of self-publishing (particularly for a control freak like me!).


----------



## Guest

Very sorry to discover that _Dead Close to Reality_ didn't make it, Jennifer! Honestly...I thought for SURE that you'd be picked. KS is getting super weird with their thought process.


----------



## Used To Be BH

David Thompson said:


> Good point, Louise. I hadn't thought of it that way. I guess I was looking at it from the point of view that writers are trying for a publishing deal. If it's not about getting a deal, then we should save our pennies for advertising actual sales rather than "votes". Hmmm, your viewpoint has got me thinking. ?? Not my strongest point, I must admit! Perhaps KS SHOULD be viewed more as a sales platform. But, if that's the case, why enter? Why not just go down the advertising route...if you're paying anyway? Oh, dear! Now my head is spinning. Gotta go take a lie down!


KS can be a sales platform, but it also has an embedded publishing opportunity. I look at it as both. Win, and you get published by an Amazon imprint. Lose, and you've still gotten some good exposure.

Just going down the advertising route outside KS means you don't get the free exposure KS provides from people browsing the site. Judging from how many of the initial Also Boughts on my Scout Reject were other Scout books (accepted and rejected), I'd say that free exposure can be a powerful component.


----------



## Used To Be BH

NANMANME said:


> Very sorry to discover that _Dead Close to Reality_ didn't make it, Jennifer! Honestly...I thought for SURE that you'd be picked. KS is getting super weird with their thought process.


I too was shocked by that call. However, we don't really know what the editors are looking for, aside from the general concept that they look for books they are convinced will they can sell--but what exactly do they think sells, and why? Every time someone offers a generalization here about possible specific characteristics, an accepted author pops up and says, "Oh, but my book didn't have those."

The pattern might make more sense if we knew what their perception of what sells is. We also have to keep in mind that we aren't seeing the whole books, as the editors are. Although it's unlikely that a book with a really rocky start might end up being brilliant, it's not impossible to imagine. It's also possible a book might be compelling enough, when taken in its entirety, that the editors are willing to take a chance they can fix what problems do exist with editing.

I taught high school for 34 years, and we teachers spent a lot of time marveling over how irrational college admissions sometimes seemed. Very frequently, colleges would pick applicants that, though qualified, seemed weaker to us than others that were rejected. Particularly with private schools, we didn't know all the details of their process. Naturally, colleges want the best students, just as KS wants the best books. Absent knowing the criteria and how they are applied, though, the process will always seem mystifying.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Just saw the news, Jennifer. I hope you have a great launch and sell tons of books!


----------



## byjehunter

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


Sorry to hear that Jennifer!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, Lincoln  It would be nice for a little bit of feedback, even if it's just to know whether it wasn't the genre/story/theme they wanted, or if they didn't care for the writing/plot etc. But I guess that's all part and parcel of publishing... you don't usually get feedback from the trad publishers and agents! I knew it was a bit of a long shot, particularly with the young adult category. Onwards and upwards to the book launch!


Excellent point. Even if agents or publishers request a full, getting any feedback with a rejection is rare these days. Don't fret the quick news. I don't think Scout editors wait until the campaign is over to read the books. I think a lot depends on which one has your book and how much they have on their plate at any given time. So a quick rejection isn't necessarily a bad sign and a long one isn't necessarily a good one.


----------



## Rfoster

Mark Wakely said:


> I agree with Lincoln and Jennifer about KS taking few young adult titles, although I waited thirteen days in KS limbo before my rejection, so I'd like to think it was a tough decision for the judges to make. "Filby" went through a mild rewrite before I posted it, but it's still a tough novel to classify, which undoubtedly didn't help my chances of being selected. It's a contemporary, realistic story, although two chapters have more than a hint of magical realism about them. If you get a chance, please take a look and leave a comment if you want.
> 
> Thanks.


Humm I specifically chose YA Fantasy as genre to enter this time because i had seen a few win and saw many go in HT, usaly dragons etc. Oh well , we see. My Water Witch book is more traditional than this new age stuff i see, perhaps i am too far behind the times but I think there remains a market for it


----------



## byjehunter

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks so much, Alyson  The campaign ended at 0.01 Tuesday (EST) and as far as I can gather, they set the reject as an auto email to go out at 0.01 Thursday (EST), so it was pretty much 48 hours. The other three that loaded the same day as me are still in review, as well as many who finished long before me. I'm not sure if being in the Young Adult category made it a harder sell to them... I've seen it mentioned before that they don't select many young adult books. I'm grateful I didn't have to wait very long, at least!


I definitely think the YA category is more difficult. KS seems geared toward Romance and Thriller. I've realized that my KS rank is 380-ish, and I only started nominating books a few weeks ago. This means that very few people are coming back more than once to vote for books, since it only took me 8 or so nominations to get that ranking. Assuming that my book isn't completely horrible (I may be biased but I'm pretty sure it's not), I would guess that there are very few YA readers using KS (as my page views are much lower than what I see for the romance/thriller writers). YA is a very different market and requires different strategies to sell. Good luck with your launch!


----------



## Rfoster

Bill Hiatt said:


> I taught high school for 34 years, and we teachers spent a lot of time marveling over how irrational college admissions sometimes seemed. Very frequently, colleges would pick applicants that, though qualified, seemed weaker to us than others that were rejected. Particularly with private schools, we didn't know all the details of their process. Naturally, colleges want the best students, just as KS wants the best books. Absent knowing the criteria and how they are applied, though, the process will always seem mystifying.


Colleges theses days will take anybody and everybody and if they are working a quota system its even worse. The value of higher education degrees is becoming meaningless. I went late in life to college and got my Bachelors at 50 and in my Masters and doctoral classes I had people who shouldn't have even been accepted in a associates level just moving right through the system. Sometimes I think traditional publishing is this way with very odd subject matter in books that get chosen but evidently there is a market for it so who is to say. I find myself constantly evaluating what appears in genres on amazon and mostly its that weird alogrithm pushing some to the front for awhile while really good books get pushed back. That kindle page reader after the page flip glitch is still not working correctly and i wish they would hurry up and come out with a new one but as you know they say each edition works and no problems even after a change can take you 50% down from your norms. At least on Scout we get some real eyes on a submission and I love watching how they promote if chosen for ideas.


----------



## amdonehere

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, ID  I'm not actually disappointed... I thought I would be. I only wanted to try one publisher and Scout before self-publishing, which I've now done, so I can focus on the final checks of my book and getting it loaded onto Amazon. And Happy Release Day!! I hope you have some fab ratings before the day is over... I'll be doing the 0.99 launch, the same as you. I don't think the free promos are as effective as they used to be, unfortunately.


Sorry to hear, Jennifer. It's a bummer for sure but good luck with your launch!

If it makes you feel better, I'm pretty sure they had me on auto-email to tell me I wasn't selected too. In fact, now that I think about it, I think they had me on Set and Forget right from the start.


----------



## amdonehere

David Thompson said:


> Set and Forget! Good idea!
> 
> Oh, and don't spend money on your campaign. Let's get those viewing stats lower. Instead of 4000 views bought, let's have 400 real ones!
> We are giving ourselves impossible targets. No one else to blame!


There's nothing wrong with buying views. We're not buying votes. Buying views is called advertising. If you get a Bookbub, you're still buying views. You want potential buyers to take a look at your book or product. I don't know why views that resulted from ads are not considered "real". How do you expect to be discovered?

Also, when you advertise, you actually get more views than what the KS dashboard shows you. I tracked views on my own end and KS under-reports. The assumption is that the reader didn't stay on the KS page long enough. But why should they if I brought them there? I'd already shown them a longer blurb, more info, and a great trailer. They aren't F&F voters. But they are not some people voting to do me a favor either. They're real readers and when they get to the page, they should be ready to vote. So I'd say that the paying for views is worth it as far as getting eyes on the book.

I do think though that any expenses should go toward promoting your book, and not for only the sake of Kindle Scout. Tom Swyer had a whole thread about how to use KS to launch a book and build your platform, and IMHO all his advice there are way under utilized for Scouters who are newbies. I've added my own suggestions there too. Money investment is part of it, but it's not all there is.

As for why spend $$ on KS instead of sales itself? Well the two are not mutually exclusive. If you're in KS, you might as well leverage it to promote and build buzz. The next Star Wars movie isn't even out till November, so why are they showing me the trailer now and advertising it to me? It's the same analysis. A message has to be shown 3Xs before it sticks in the customer's mind. You're stuck with your book in KS for 30 days. Might as well use it to build hype.

Put it this way, if all I wanted was the KP contract, I would definitely set and forget. The odds are against my book being selected, and there's no point at all to promote and advertise only to bring customers to Amazon. To build buzz for my upcoming release though, that's worth it and a different story.

As for getting organic views on KS, my own takeaway is that it depends on your genre. If your book is in a genre that has a lot of books submitted in the same or similar genre, then you could get a chunk of potential new readers. If not, being among them won't give you any real net gain, and probably will hurt your chances of being selected because it could give the KS team the impression that there's no interest in your book, because the internal readers aren't clicking on it, when the truth may be that the KS internal readers aren't your target audience to begin with.

Also, I think a percenteage of the people who go to the KS are in fact F&F voters of authors who submitted books. Those aren't anyone's target readers in the first place and they probably don't even read. For myself, I don't think KS got me all that many new interested readers other than the ones I brought over myself.


----------



## Louise Cole

I agree with all of that except the new readers bit. I'm already getting reviews on my KP book from people I don't know and mainly in the US which is otherwise often impenetrable for UK writers. I think the readers I drove to the site were really valuable but I these early reviewers are hard core Scout users. You can tell by what else they've reviewed. And they are very active in readers groups, like GR. So that's very useful to anyone who goes through Scout - because if these people like your book they won't lose interest just because you don't get picked up.


----------



## amdonehere

Louise Cole said:


> I agree with all of that except the new readers bit. I'm already getting reviews on my KP book from people I don't know and mainly in the US which is otherwise often impenetrable for UK writers. I think the readers I drove to the site were really valuable but I these early reviewers are hard core Scout users. You can tell by what else they've reviewed. And they are very active in readers groups, like GR. So that's very useful to anyone who goes through Scout - because if these people like your book they won't lose interest just because you don't get picked up.


Louise, nothing would make me happier than if you proved me wrong as I'll be officially releasing my book next week. I'd love to gain some new hardcore readers who actively spread words on books they like and post reviews. So I guess I'll see how it goes. It still may be that my book isn't the cup of tea for the audience who regularly visits KS. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Well, at least I didn't have to wait long for my rejection!  Best of luck to everyone who's still waiting!


So sorry Jennifer! I loved your book and I am eager to read it. I thought you ran a good campaign and I can't wait until you release.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

AlexaKang said:


> Also, when you advertise, you actually get more views than what the KS dashboard shows you. I tracked views on my own end and KS under-reports. The assumption is that the reader didn't stay on the KS page long enough. But why should they if I brought them there? I'd already shown them a longer blurb, more info, and a great trailer. They aren't F&F voters. But they are not some people voting to do me a favor either. They're real readers and when they get to the page, they should be ready to vote. So I'd say that the paying for views is worth it as far as getting eyes on the book.
> 
> I do think though that any expenses should go toward promoting your book, and not for only the sake of Kindle Scout. Tom Swyer had a whole thread about how to use KS to launch a book and build your platform, and IMHO all his advice there are way under utilized for Scouters who are newbies. I've added my own suggestions there too. Money investment is part of it, but it's not all there is.
> 
> As for why spend $$ on KS instead of sales itself? Well the two are not mutually exclusive. If you're in KS, you might as well leverage it to promote and build buzz. The next Star Wars movie isn't even out till November, so why are they showing me the trailer now and advertising it to me? It's the same analysis. A message has to be shown 3Xs before it sticks in the customer's mind. You're stuck with your book in KS for 30 days. Might as well use it to build hype.
> 
> Put it this way, if all I wanted was the KP contract, I would definitely set and forget. The odds are against my book being selected, and there's no point at all to promote and advertise only to bring customers to Amazon. To build buzz for my upcoming release though, that's worth it and a different story.
> 
> Also, I think a percenteage of the people who go to the KS are in fact F&F voters of authors who submitted books. Those aren't anyone's target readers in the first place and they probably don't even read. For myself, I don't think KS got me all that many new interested readers other than the ones I brought over myself.


A lot of great points. Thank you for sharing. So far, I've done nothing but post on Facebook and Tweet, and post to Facebook groups. I haven't gotten to all of my Goodreads groups and contacts yet, but I'm thinking I need to soon. I was wondering if I could run the campaign successfully without paying for any kind of advertising. I keep tossing around the idea of Author Shout but haven't yet tried it.

I'm not opposed to the idea of spending a little money on advertising as I see it as an investment. I may try a Facebook ad and see if it generates more votes. Honestly, this is all new to me (KS) so I'm trying to learn as much as I can.

I've pretty much built myself up on my own and it's been a long hard road the last year (as you all know, it's hard starting out). I've self-published a dozen books now and it never gets any easier and I'm still trying to build that loyal reader base, my email contact list, get reviews, etc. I have moments where I feel confident and then moments when I completely doubt myself. Again, probably familiar to you all. Anyway, all advice is welcome.


----------



## amdonehere

Nikki,

Check out Tom's thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=245964.msg3497685#msg3497685
The idea there is not to campaign only for KS, but mainly to campaign for your book and launch.

FB ads could work but it can get expensive very fast. Personally I wouldn't sink a lot of $$ into it, although it can be useful to do some. It helped me for one technical thing I needed, and also gave me a chance to test what keywords might work for my book.

Since you have a backlog, then Jessica Rose's service which he recommended would be more worth it. If you're still early in your campaign, you might still be able to use her service. Just the fact that you'd get 100+ new subscribers plus thousands of views for your book alone IMO is a good ROI, because once you got those readers, you can follow up and sell them your backlog later.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

AlexaKang said:


> Nikki,
> 
> Check out Tom's thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=245964.msg3497685#msg3497685
> The idea there is not to campaign only for KS, but mainly to campaign for your book and launch.


Thanks! I'll go check it out.


----------



## Knox

Sorry to see the news, Jennifer!! Thought you had a great shot. Definitely wouldn't read anything into the timing. Good luck on your coming release, I'm sure you'll have a headstart!

For anyone interested, IMPULSE SPY officially went live today. I'm starting with a $0.99 promotion to make it super cheap for my lovely nominators. It's also on Kindle Unlimited. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B071S7FH3T

Very excited!!! This is my first. Keep on Scouting guys, I'll be around


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks so much, Alyson  The campaign ended at 0.01 Tuesday (EST) and as far as I can gather, they set the reject as an auto email to go out at 0.01 Thursday (EST), so it was pretty much 48 hours. The other three that loaded the same day as me are still in review, as well as many who finished long before me. I'm not sure if being in the Young Adult category made it a harder sell to them... I've seen it mentioned before that they don't select many young adult books. I'm grateful I didn't have to wait very long, at least!


ugh!
Sorry to hear Jennifer.
Let's both hope the KS campaign will boost the launch of our books, I am running in circles at moment trying to figure strategies for reviews & Keywords


----------



## ID Johnson

Knox said:


> Sorry to see the news, Jennifer!! Thought you had a great shot. Definitely wouldn't read anything into the timing. Good luck on your coming release, I'm sure you'll have a headstart!
> 
> For anyone interested, IMPULSE SPY officially went live today. I'm starting with a $0.99 promotion to make it super cheap for my lovely nominators. It's also on Kindle Unlimited.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B071S7FH3T
> 
> Very excited!!! This is my first. Keep on Scouting guys, I'll be around


Happy launch day! Just downloaded Impulse Spy. I remember being shocked when it wasn't selected. Can't wait to read the rest of it!!


----------



## David Thompson

Okay, I spent the night sat alone in the dark and reread the threads. You've convinced me that KS can be a launch platform, an advertising platform and a testing ground as well as a chance to get a contract! Phew! Gotta learn to think before speaking!

This one is easy! How many views = H&T? 40+? 100+? 150+? I think it's 150+, but, as usual, I could be wrong!

(Good luck with the launch Jennifer.) (And you Knox) (And Dan) (And everyone   )


----------



## HilaryM

David Thompson said:


> Okay, I spent the night sat alone in the dark and reread the threads. You've convinced me that KS can be a launch platform, an advertising platform and a testing ground as well as a chance to get a contract! Phew! Gotta learn to think before speaking!
> 
> This one is easy! How many views = H&T? 40+? 100+? 150+? I think it's 150+, but, as usual, I could be wrong!
> 
> (Good luck with the launch Jennifer.) (And you Knox) (And Dan) (And everyone  )


I've had everything from 31 to 177 page views in a day and not made it! Think I'm over it, and now looking for something else to fixate on!!!


----------



## Patricia KC

David Thompson said:


> This one is easy! How many views = H&T? 40+? 100+? 150+? I think it's 150+, but, as usual, I could be wrong!


According to the FAQ, it's not page views, but nominations and saves. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3PLXAIW89C9W5

As for how many, it would depend on how many the other books are getting in any given hour.


----------



## LynneLeite

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Thanks! I'll go check it out.


My campaign literally just ended (All the Days Ordained). Thank you to everyone here who took a minute to nominate it! I found out about KS just as I was getting ready to upload my FIRST novel to Createspace and I decided to give KS a try before doing any real research. I have no "list", no platform, I'm not much on social media, and have only a couple hundred FB friends.BUT those are the exact reasons I decided to give KS a try. I'm new to this forum, too! I wish I had realized the resources that were available (like some of the ebooks recommended on this forum) before I submitted my novel. I'll definitely do more research next time and maximize the campaign. Because I didn't have much to work with in the way of exposure, I did use Jessica Rose's service and I can't say enough good things!! Like Alexa said, check out Tom's post. I didn't know about her service at the beginning of my campaign, but I think it was better to wait till the end anyway. I had only 2 hours H & T before using her service - once her promotions kicked in I was H & T the entire time till the end - 7 days straight. It was worth every penny because I do not have the access to Kindle readers that she does and every little bit helps this early on in my writing/publishing journey. I guess I'll know soon if I'm offered a contract - but I knew from the beginning that was a long shot. I was really hoping just to start getting some readers and start building an email list. I will definitely post when I hear from KS. Thank you, again, for your support!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I have the day off - unless you count the morning visit to the blood clinic for annual blood tests and the afternoon visit of the furnace man to clean the furnace. I have to fast this morning until the blood test.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
6 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
6 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
7 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
7 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
7 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
7 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
8 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
9 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
10 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
13 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
13 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
16 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
16 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
16 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
20 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
20 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
21 days left  Plunge by John Greco
22 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
22 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
24 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
24 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
27 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
29 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
29 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Nominated from the top of Steve's list with my newly opened slots.

My campaign ended last night at midnight, so I'm in the waiting room. I want to thank everyone here for the nominations and helpful support and education. It's been great! This is a very supportive and friendly community, rare on the internet these days (not even one troll?). I've been nominating and recognizing your nominations of my book every day, but didn't want to overpost.

Despite having zero social media following (debut novel under a pen name), with the help I found here and some creative ideas, I managed to finish with 426 hours of H&T, 2.4k page views (54% internal, 46% external). Other than that faint glimmer of hope we all have in the back of our minds, I am prepared for the shoot-down and will be ready to launch within a few days of notification.

I've been working steadily on the second book in my series. It goes to the editor on June 12. Since there's a pretty good gap there, I would probably have book two on a 30-day preorder (is that the longest you can do?) when book one goes live. Is that feasible? Any comments on that strategy?


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Filled my two open slots with What I Left Behind and The Water Witch. Good luck!


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated "Cloud Chasers" and "What I Left Behind". Good luck all, and Happy Friday!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Cloud Chasers nominated, and pleased to do it. I find the writing excellent, poetic.
Reminds me of Jean Hegland.

- Patrick


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Can't believe I've only got a week left! I've got cloud chasers nominated.

Tania (City Under Ice)


----------



## lincolnjcole

David Thompson said:


> This one is easy! How many views = H&T? 40+? 100+? 150+? I think it's 150+, but, as usual, I could be wrong!


You have the right idea but it goes another step! There is no solid number required, because it is competitively based.

Think of it like college tests and averaging out results: it doesn't matter how good you did in the grand scheme of things, it's how good you did at that PARTICULAR moment in time compared to your competition (the idea being, if all students in one year do great on a test it isn't because they are all geniuses and if all students do poorly they aren't all stupid...the students don't change, only the difficulty of the test itself, so they aren't going to just reward everyone a 1600 on the SAT because they accidentally made it too easy).

Same thing applies here: for example, maybe one month the average nominations for a hot and trending book are 20 a day...Then, the next month the average nominations are 70 a day. There is no way to give advice like "shoot for 30 nominations a day and you're guaranteed hot and trending" because what if every other book is getting 50? Or what if they are all getting 5?

Not only that, but the hot and trending list is skewed over time. Let's say, for example, that nominations today are worth 100% value, then they decrease 10% a day for the last 9 days. That means nominations you got 10 days ago don't count, but nominations from yesterday are almost as valuable as nominations today. People generally nominate books that are on the hot and trending list (after all, if you win you get a free copy, and the best way to increase your chances of getting free copies is to nominate already popular books) so being on the hot and trending list makes it easier to get driveby nominations that you didn't send to your books page from the outside.

All told, this means that the system is easier to stay on hot and trending than it is to get on hot and trending. It could very well take a lot of nominations all at once to push another book on, and then a trickle of nominations to stay on the list. However, we don't actually know how the system works so we can only examine it from the outside. It is further obfuscated by the fact that the list is random rotation (i.e. the book with the most nominations and highest on the hot and trending list is NOT the first book that shows to voters).

Plus, your original question was views, not nominations, which is even trickier. What happens if you get 100 views in one day but only like 10 nominations. That means you converted 10% of people who saw your book into people who nominated your book. Alternatively, what if you only got 50 views but 30 nominations? That would mean you converted 60% of people who saw your book into nominators AND you got way more nominations. Only amazon would know the actual value of the views you are getting, and this could easily contribute further to hot and trending (ratio of views to nominations) and we would have no way at all to actually know.

Valuable traffic is worth more than just page views in general, so the trick is to send people to your page who will actually nominate and not just people who click and leave.

*So, going back to your original question (TLR)* the number of page views required is based on current competition of books vying for the hot and trending list, and it is also based on how valuable the traffic is that counts toward those page views.


----------



## TJFlaxman

Bill Hiatt said:


> Keep in mind that the campaign stats don't really determine selection. There are some low stat books that got selected, and a number of high stat ones that didn't.
> 
> That said, the Scout exposure can help your subsequent launch, win or lose, so there is some reason to advertise.
> 
> Apparently, the Jason Reed KS promotion Jada talked about is very effective. I haven't tried that one yet. Pricey but very effective are Scoutboost and VoteMyReview (terrible name, but good service), and, if your book can be classified as YA or NA, Ripley's list (from Ripley Patton, much less pricey). All three resulted in substantial increases in views and H and T, with Ripley's being the single biggest jolt. I believe Tom Swyer, whose book was selected, also had luck with the first two.
> 
> I can't find my ad records right now, but I think AuthorShout was also worth it, and the price is very low.
> 
> I had moderate success from FB ads, but none at all from Twitter. (Your own followers and fans will wear out pretty quickly, but if you can reach more people through advertising, you can get a little more mileage out of social media. Copromote can also be a reasonable social media amplifier. I posted about it somewhere upthread.
> 
> I tried a couple Fiver gigs. They didn't produce significant results, though I got a nice banner from one.
> 
> It's hard to measure the effectiveness of promos that include email newsletters, because someone clicking in from a newsletter gets lumped into general traffic. The ones I'm recommending are the ones that seemed to cause a surge when they first went live.


Hey, thanks for the tips! I'll have a look at those. Sorry for the delayed reply, I'm a bit new to the thread and still finding my way around 

Cheers


----------



## Used To Be BH

TJFlaxman said:


> Hey, thanks for the tips! I'll have a look at those. Sorry for the delayed reply, I'm a bit new to the thread and still finding my way around
> 
> Cheers


And it's a long thread!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rfoster said:


> Enjoy the grand deception because it dont matter. Ok I am just b*tchin as usal but I want to show you the big lie that Amazon is fair and dosent slam folks. now I have been a author since 2003 and it wont show all stats but I get flushed for no reason consistently. I will keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> writing but its not my imagination to be almost number 1 one day and 78,000 the next https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210305999419586&set=a.4281410426699.2149902.1029469764&type=3&theater
> wouldnt let me direct post


I think we all feel that way from time to time, but I don't think the data you're displaying shows that Amazon is flushing you. Yes, there are peaks and valleys, but I think most of us have those, so unless we're all getting flushed, there must be some other explanation.

From what I can tell, Amazon author ranks are very volatile, and sales have a relatively short half-life. The system is really set up on a "What have you done for me lately?" kind of basis. Small dips in sales can produce a noticeable drop in author rank. Keep in mind also that author rank isn't based on your data but on everyone's. Your sales might be pretty close to consistent, but if a whole bunch of other authors are having big new releases with huge publicity pushes at the same time, you might see a dip from that.

Take heart from the fact that your recent valleys seem higher that your older ones, as do your peaks. You look at the stats and see Amazon arbitrarily flushing you. I look at the stats and see an author who is gradually moving to a higher level. For most of us, that's as good as it gets. There are a few people whose sales suddenly explode, but most people on the upswing move up only very gradually.


----------



## Starkenberg

I've been a lurker on this thread for a few months now, and my book finally went live last night. Now for the ~30-45 days of anxiety to follow. 

Special thanks to those that post here and share their knowledge and experiences with the rest of us. It has been so wonderful to see a community that is so uplifting and supportive towards each other.


----------



## ID Johnson

Starkenberg said:


> I've been a lurker on this thread for a few months now, and my book finally went live last night. Now for the ~30-45 days of anxiety to follow.
> 
> Special thanks to those that post here and share their knowledge and experiences with the rest of us. It has been so wonderful to see a community that is so uplifting and supportive towards each other.


Welcome! I have your booked saved for later so I can nominate when it's closer to the end. This is a super group, always willing to answer questions, offer advice, or give a word of encouragement. Best of luck with your KS campaign!


----------



## Knox

ID Johnson said:


> Happy launch day! Just downloaded Impulse Spy. I remember being shocked when it wasn't selected. Can't wait to read the rest of it!!


Thank you so much!!! I hope you enjoy. So nice of you!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated Cloud Chasers & What I Left Behind. Both sound great!

Also, it doesn't look like I'll get the 100 supporters needed for Thunderclap so I started a Headtalker campaign where only 25 supporters are necessary.

Here's the link to the Headtalker. Please help.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-things-we-do-for-love/

For what it's worth, this is the Thuderclap link.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57116-the-things-we-do-for-love


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, everyone  I'm working on some tweaks to the cover, and some final editing checks before I go ahead with the launch, but I hope to be ready to go in a few weeks. I'm hoping we hear some good news today for those in the waiting room!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jennifer Bull said:


> Thanks, everyone  I'm working on some tweaks to the cover, and some final editing checks before I go ahead with the launch, but I hope to be ready to go in a few weeks. I'm hoping we hear some good news today for those in the waiting room!


Jennifer--

the cover of _The Doctor_ is calling to me--but I only see it on Amazon.co.uk, not Amazon.com? Or am I missing it?

Betsy


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jennifer--
> 
> the cover of _The Doctor_ is calling to me--but I only see it on Amazon.co.uk, not Amazon.com? Or am I missing it?
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy  I think my signature link is just set to UK, but it's definitely on US too. I think I can post the link here (sorry, admin, if I'm not supposed to) -- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EX5ZORC. It's a YA Paranormal, Psychological Thriller. Not really a 'mainstream' YA thriller novel, but I think it's a fun little story. But, then, I'm probably quite biased!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


I couldn't concentrate on anything other than refreshing the Scout page and this thread.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

AnitaLouise said:


> Nominated Cloud Chasers & What I Left Behind. Both sound great!
> 
> Also, it doesn't look like I'll get the 100 supporters needed for Thunderclap so I started a Headtalker campaign where only 25 supporters are necessary.
> 
> Here's the link to the Headtalker. Please help.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-things-we-do-for-love/
> 
> For what it's worth, this is the Thuderclap link.
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57116-the-things-we-do-for-love


Added my support. I don't think I'll get to 50 on my Headtalker, should have done 25. I'll add mine here if you wish to check it out. I've been adding everyone's books as my slots open and supporting all that I can through Twitter as well. Add me if you haven't already and I'll tweet as often as I can. Thanks to everyone for your continued support. This is one anxiety filled 30 days and beyond. I'm so thankful for the advice and new friends!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/

https://twitter.com/landisnikkiauth


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Jennifer Bull said:


> I couldn't concentrate on anything other than refreshing the Scout page and this thread.


 Right.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jennifer Bull said:


> I couldn't concentrate on anything other than refreshing the Scout page and this thread.


Jennifer, I am seriously trying but every chance I get, I look.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


Nope, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Do you want to share it in a single post, or in your signature (like mine are)? Either way, if you're still stuck let me know and I'll PM you the code you need tonight


I seriously am an idiot with this, trying to figure out the signature. I love how great everyone else's posts look with their books. Maybe I need the Cliff Notes version of how to add your books to this group. LOL. Much help is needed... THANK YOU.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


Impossible for me. Whenever I run campaigns they consume me. This time around I'm hoping to keep busy with the next book in the series, but I already know from previous experience that I'm going to fail!


----------



## byjehunter

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


Yes. Me. I've been trying so many different things to get going, but ultimately my eyes are drawn back to my campaign and the kboards.


----------



## lincolnjcole

byjehunter said:


> Yes. Me. I've been trying so many different things to get going, but ultimately my eyes are drawn back to my campaign and the kboards.


Yeah, it definitely happens


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Nope, I'm in the same boat.


Your book looks great, Nikki. I've saved it for later. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> I seriously am an idiot with this, trying to figure out the signature. I love how great everyone else's posts look with their books. Maybe I need the Cliff Notes version of how to add your books to this group. LOL. Much help is needed... THANK YOU.


You can use the Kboards link maker: https://www.kboards.com/link/
Then take those links you make and paste them into your profile.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nikki Landis Author said:


> I seriously am an idiot with this, trying to figure out the signature. I love how great everyone else's posts look with their books. Maybe I need the Cliff Notes version of how to add your books to this group. LOL. Much help is needed... THANK YOU.


Give me a bit of time and I'll PM you the code to add to your signature tonight. Nudge me if you don't get it by the end of today... my memory isn't the best


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Your book looks great, Nikki. I've saved it for later. Good luck!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think we all feel that way from time to time, but I don't think the data you're displaying shows that Amazon is flushing you. Yes, there are peaks and valleys, but I think most of us have those, so unless we're all getting flushed, there must be some other explanation.
> 
> From what I can tell, Amazon author ranks are very volatile, and sales have a relatively short half-life. The system is really set up on a "What have you done for me lately?" kind of basis. Small dips in sales can produce a noticeable drop in author rank. Keep in mind also that author rank isn't based on your data but on everyone's. Your sales might be pretty close to consistent, but if a whole bunch of other authors are having big new releases with huge publicity pushes at the same time, you might see a dip from that.
> 
> Take heart from the fact that your recent valleys seem higher that your older ones, as do your peaks. You look at the stats and see Amazon arbitrarily flushing you. I look at the stats and see an author who is gradually moving to a higher level. For most of us, that's as good as it gets. There are a few people whose sales suddenly explode, but most people on the upswing move up only very gradually.


Hi Bill
Somone replied on FB with a n excellent explanation regarding the 'links' out there as it pings to Amazon when a link is posted so during a promo.... Good day to all Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Added my support. I don't think I'll get to 50 on my Headtalker, should have done 25. I'll add mine here if you wish to check it out. I've been adding everyone's books as my slots open and supporting all that I can through Twitter as well. Add me if you haven't already and I'll tweet as often as I can. Thanks to everyone for your continued support. This is one anxiety filled 30 days and beyond. I'm so thankful for the advice and new friends!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/
> 
> https://twitter.com/landisnikkiauth


Hi Nikki,
Added my support. (you may want to throttle back the number of supporters needed as if you dont reach 50 nothing really happens)
Good Luck
Dan Petrosini


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


A real struggle!
I had to mandate min of 300 words a day to force myself after two weeks of incessant KS page refreshes!
Dan


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> You can use the Kboards link maker: https://www.kboards.com/link/
> Then take those links you make and paste them into your profile.


Wow!!!! THANK YOU! How exciting. Yay!!!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Nikki,
> Added my support. (you may want to throttle back the number of supporters needed as if you dont reach 50 notUIKeyInputDownArrowUIKeyInputDownArrowhing really happens)
> Good Luck
> Dan Petrosini


Ah, ok. Did not realize I could modify. THANK YOU. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Wow!!!! THANK YOU! How exciting. Yay!!!


Glad you got your signature sorted!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Wow!!!! THANK YOU! How exciting. Yay!!!


You got the hang of that pretty quick!


----------



## HilaryM

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


Add me to the list! Have written zilch, nada this past week.
Nominated What I Left Behind. Good Luck!


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Cloud Chasers & What I Left Behind and bought Impulse Spy.


----------



## ID Johnson

Hi friends! I'm on day two of my "after KS" launch and can't complain so far! I have a ThunderClap set up for later in the month and would greatly appreciate any support you might be able to throw my way. I've decided to keep "Moon" at 99 cents through the end of June. We'll see how that works out! 
Here's the link!
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57409-btim-live-on-amazon?locale=en

Not only could I not write during the campaign, I'm having trouble getting started again during my launch as well!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

ID Johnson said:


> Hi friends! I'm on day two of my "after KS" launch and can't complain so far! I have a ThunderClap set up for later in the month and would greatly appreciate any support you might be able to throw my way. I've decided to keep "Moon" at 99 cents through the end of June. We'll see how that works out!
> Here's the link!
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57409-btim-live-on-amazon?locale=en
> 
> Not only could I not write during the campaign, I'm having trouble getting started again during my launch as well!


Supported!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> You got the hang of that pretty quick!


Yes, thank you for the help!


----------



## stillmyheart

Hey, everybody! It's been a long time since I was last on here, but I got busy working on my next book, which I decided to toss into Kindle Scout for a new round in the ring (it's the follow-up to my Scout-selected novel, _No Safe Place_). My campaign is here, if you guys wanna check it out!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those waiting for news.

Thanks for reminding me about the Link maker, I kept forgetting to add the real link for Teatime, instead of only the thumbnail.

Hopefully I'll be back in the fray soon.  Waiting for the final edit on my next one, and just finished the final draft for book 6!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> Hi friends! I'm on day two of my "after KS" launch and can't complain so far! I have a ThunderClap set up for later in the month and would greatly appreciate any support you might be able to throw my way. I've decided to keep "Moon" at 99 cents through the end of June. We'll see how that works out!
> Here's the link!
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57409-btim-live-on-amazon?locale=en
> 
> Not only could I not write during the campaign, I'm having trouble getting started again during my launch as well!


Supported  Nikki, supported yours too


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Ugh, Cindy, sorry about The Neglected Ones  Can't believe how long they kept you waiting... I thought you were going to be picked!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. We're heading off shortly to the Farmer's Market for a bit of shopping and then to Halifax Seed for some starter plants. It's a long weekend (even though I work on Sunday and Monday) and we are going to do some gardening!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Cloud Chasers by A. Bol
5 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
5 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
6 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
6 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
6 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
6 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
7 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
8 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
9 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
12 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
12 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
15 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
15 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
15 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
19 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
19 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
20 days left  Plunge by John Greco
21 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
21 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
23 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
23 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
26 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
28 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
28 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

ID Johnson said:


> Hi friends! I'm on day two of my "after KS" launch and can't complain so far! I have a ThunderClap set up for later in the month and would greatly appreciate any support you might be able to throw my way. I've decided to keep "Moon" at 99 cents through the end of June. We'll see how that works out!
> Here's the link!
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57409-btim-live-on-amazon?locale=en
> 
> Not only could I not write during the campaign, I'm having trouble getting started again during my launch as well!


Hi
Supported! Good Luck Dan Petrosini


----------



## C L Salaski

Jennifer Bull said:


> Ugh, Cindy, sorry about The Neglected Ones  Can't believe how long they kept you waiting... I thought you were going to be picked!


Thanks, Jennifer. I didn't expect to be picked. Now I'm curious to see if the next book the Scout Experts choose is another romance novel. Six out of seven books they've chosen so far this month are romance novels.

All the best to you and all the wonderful people here on Kboards,

Cindy


----------



## TT Rankin

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks, Jennifer. I didn't expect to be picked. Now I'm curious to see if the next book the Scout Experts choose is another romance novel. Six out of seven books they've chosen so far this month are romance novels.
> 
> All the best to you and all the wonderful people here on Kboards,
> 
> Cindy


I noticed similar...which doesn't give give me a lot of hope for my romance novel ending on June 4th, who knows what will be trending by then 

Saying this way too often lately, but I cannot believe your book wasn't chosen. The cover, the blurb, the excerpt...all great! Needless to say you'll have a customer in me, best of luck to you when you do launch!


----------



## C L Salaski

TT Rankin said:


> I noticed similar...which doesn't give give me a lot of hope for my romance novel ending on June 4th, who knows what will be trending by then
> 
> Saying this way too often lately, but I cannot believe your book wasn't chosen. The cover, the blurb, the excerpt...all great! Needless to say you'll have a customer in me, best of luck to you when you do launch!


Hey TT,

I've got A Return to Fallbrook saved. Will nominate it within a week before your campaign ends. And I will own and read your novel one way or another. I love a good romance novel as well as anyone else. My favorite book and movie is Dr. Zhivago.

All I can say at this time is Thank God for Amazon Kindle Direct Publishing! Where would we all be without it? I love Amazon. Been a customer of theirs since 1999. The biggest mistake I ever made was not buying their stock. 

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## ID Johnson

Thank you Nikki, Jennifer, Dan, and anyone else who supported my Thunderclap!
So sorry, Cindy. Our books were in this together the whole time, and I just can't believe they made you wait so long and then didn't accept it. You wrote a great book, and I can't wait to find out exactly what is going on in that nursing home.
I have nominate off the list and am hoping to get some promos for "Moon" done today. Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday!


----------



## John Greco

Whew... Ten days into my KS Campaign (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PWQQXHVHUNMS). When I started, I thought, _Thirty days? That's nothing._ But gosh, it seems like these ten days have been more like a thousand.

I'm holding out hope that the H & T list isn't everything. I really just want _Plunge_ to get a fair look by some editors at Amazon. I've gotten decent page views so far, and I'm happy with the percentage of internal traffic vs. external, but it's no fun having your book buried on page 4 or 5 of your category. I don't have a tribe, a fanbase, or an email list. And I've never been great at self-promotion. I mean, if I had a marketing/promotion machine in place, being a Kindle Scout selection wouldn't really be that big of a deal; I'd just launch. Getting Amazon's marketing arm behind the book is kind of the whole point-for me anyway.

I know everyone says their KS experience was great, regardless of the outcome, but I'm wondering if anyone here regretted their campaign. Also, because I'm new to fiction (I've had a couple non-fiction books published by small- to mid-sized Christian publishers), what next steps I should consider if my book is not selected. Do y'all do KDP? Look for an agent? Anyone given their book away on Noisetrade Books to grow their list? Anyone have luck with Kindle Select?

I'd love to hear about your experiences. Thankful that this board is here. It makes the waiting a bit more bearable!


----------



## stillmyheart

John Greco said:


> I'm holding out hope that the H & T list isn't everything.


It definitely isn't. So many factors go into the selection process that there's no surefire way of knowing which books will be selected. But there are plenty of books that have been selected with very few hours in H&T (I think there may have even been some selected with no hours in H&T, but I may be remembering that wrong), so don't stress if you don't spend a lot of time there. From my own personal experience, and seeing how most people's campaigns seem to go, most books spend the first and last few days of their campaigns in H&T, but not very much in the middle.

As for next steps if you don't get selected, I think a lot of people just go the KDP route. That was gonna be my plan if KS hadn't selected the first book I submitted, and that's my plan if they don't select the one I have in now.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks, Jennifer. I didn't expect to be picked. Now I'm curious to see if the next book the Scout Experts choose is another romance novel. Six out of seven books they've chosen so far this month are romance novels.
> 
> All the best to you and all the wonderful people here on Kboards,
> 
> Cindy


Sorry to hear about the book, Cindy. I just love your cover. I wish you oodles of sales when you launch. 
It's not a surprise that they pic so many romances. Romance is by far the most bought genre, especially in eBooks. Unfortunately for me, I don't like writing romance near as much as I like reading it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

John Greco said:


> I'm holding out hope that the H & T list isn't everything. I really just want _Plunge_ to get a fair look by some editors at Amazon. I've gotten decent page views so far, and I'm happy with the percentage of internal traffic vs. external, but it's no fun having your book buried on page 4 or 5 of your category. I don't have a tribe, a fanbase, or an email list. And I've never been great at self-promotion. I mean, if I had a marketing/promotion machine in place, being a Kindle Scout selection wouldn't really be that big of a deal; I'd just launch. Getting Amazon's marketing arm behind the book is kind of the whole point-for me anyway.


Yes, H &T is definitely not everything. There's also no question that an author with a well-established brand and a strong marketing machine might not need Kindle Scout as much, though at least some authors in that category have used it. Very few people could market books on Amazon as well as Amazon does it, and Amazon imprints have increased their share of sales in recent months, so it's possible even a successful author might get some help from it.


John Greco said:


> I know everyone says their KS experience was great, regardless of the outcome, but I'm wondering if anyone here regretted their campaign. Also, because I'm new to fiction (I've had a couple non-fiction books published by small- to mid-sized Christian publishers), what next steps I should consider if my book is not selected. Do y'all do KDP? Look for an agent? Anyone given their book away on Noisetrade Books to grow their list? Anyone have luck with Kindle Select?


People whose campaign is over but still hang out here are likely to have had a good experience. Many either hang out or drop by every so often. I think a couple of people were very upset about their campaigns, and they more or less disappeared immediately after, but that doesn't seem to be the typical response.

What next steps you want to take may depend upon your goals and the kind of work you are willing to do. If you've enjoyed publishing with small to mid-sized publishers and want to continue down the trad published path, an agent would be a logical next step. Did your previously published books do well? (When I was researching small publishers, I noticed that their books seldom ranked higher than my self-published efforts, which made me question why I'd want to give them a chunk of my royalties, but I'm sure that some small publishers must be able to make at least a little difference.)

An agent can definitely open doors, particularly with the Big Five, that would make publication more likely. It's a gamble either way. Go the trad route, and you could wait months or years before anything happens--and maybe nothing will happen. Go the self-pub route, and you'd get some results very quickly, but maybe not as much as what you would ultimately get from trad publishing.

Self-publishing makes you pay for things like editing and cover design that a publisher would pay for. Trad publishing is a better route if you want things like bestseller list placement, book store placement, and movie deals--though keep in mind even most trad authors don't get the first and the third. Some genres, including literary fiction, benefit more than others from the trad system. As far as earnings, in recent years debut self pubbers are actually more likely to make a living at writing than debut trad pubbers, though most members of both groups can't support themselves on their writing income.

Both roads require work, and in neither case is success even close to guaranteed.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, H &T is definitely not everything. There's also no question that an author with a well-established brand and a strong marketing machine might not need Kindle Scout as much, though at least some authors in that category have used it. Very few people could market books on Amazon as well as Amazon does it, and Amazon imprints have increased their share of sales in recent months, so it's possible even a successful author might get some help from it.People whose campaign is over but still hang out here are likely to have had a good experience. Many either hang out or drop by every so often. I think a couple of people were very upset about their campaigns, and they more or less disappeared immediately after, but that doesn't seem to be the typical response.
> 
> What next steps you want to take may depend upon your goals and the kind of work you are willing to do. If you've enjoyed publishing with small to mid-sized publishers and want to continue down the trad published path, an agent would be a logical next step. Did your previously published books do well? (When I was researching small publishers, I noticed that their books seldom ranked higher than my self-published efforts, which made me question why I'd want to give them a chunk of my royalties, but I'm sure that some small publishers must be able to make at least a little difference.)
> 
> An agent can definitely open doors, particularly with the Big Five, that would make publication more likely. It's a gamble either way. Go the trad route, and you could wait months or years before anything happens--and maybe nothing will happen. Go the self-pub route, and you'd get some results very quickly, but maybe not as much as what you would ultimately get from trad publishing.
> 
> Self-publishing makes you pay for things like editing and cover design that a publisher would pay for. Trad publishing is a better route if you want things like bestseller list placement, book store placement, and movie deals--though keep in mind even most trad authors don't get the first and the third. Some genres, including literary fiction, benefit more than others from the trad system. As far as earnings, in recent years debut self pubbers are actually more likely to make a living at writing than debut trad pubbers, though most members of both groups can't support themselves on their writing income.
> 
> Both roads require work, and in neither case is success even close to guaranteed.


Great point Bill as I'm still hanging around. It was mildly disappointing but the 'knowledge' trade from being in this thread has more than compensated for it. i am about to publish the 'reject' and interested in how KS impacts the launch!
Ciao Dan


----------



## TT Rankin

C L Salaski said:


> Hey TT,
> 
> I've got A Return to Fallbrook saved. Will nominate it within a week before your campaign ends. And I will own and read your novel one way or another. I love a good romance novel as well as anyone else. My favorite book and movie is Dr. Zhivago.
> 
> All I can say at this time is Thank God for Amazon Kindle Direct Publishing! Where would we all be without it? I love Amazon. Been a customer of theirs since 1999. The biggest mistake I ever made was not buying their stock.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Cindy


Thanks Cindy, appreciate your support, and I couldn't agree with you more how lucky we are to have KDP available to fall back on!

-Thad


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Does anyone know how hard and fast the minimum word count of 50,000 is?

For instance, would 48,000 be acceptable?!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Adam B said:


> Does anyone know how hard and fast the minimum word count of 50,000 is?
> 
> For instance, would 48,000 be acceptable?!


Close enough in my book!
Dan


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Close enough in my book!
> Dan


Ok, thanks. I guess the worst that can happen is they don't accept it!


----------



## David Thompson

A quick update....Crooks' Corner is still in review (and all the cookies have gone, except for the ones with bits of candy in...can't stand those!) and Shipley Bridge, on its fourth day, is doing very well indeed. Better than I expected! So, thank you to everyone that viewed it.

I'm now a third of the way into the fourth Tercaronni adventure...Cave Hill...but I keep getting distracted every time I receive an e-mail. Heart leaps to mouth type of thing. I'm trying to ignore the campaigns, but it ain't easy!!


----------



## John Greco

Bill Hiatt said:


> Both roads require work, and in neither case is success even close to guaranteed.


Thanks for the thoughtful response, Bill. Good stuff to chew on for the next twenty days or so.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Adam B said:


> Does anyone know how hard and fast the minimum word count of 50,000 is?
> 
> For instance, would 48,000 be acceptable?!


You should be fine. Billy's (his book just finished the campaign) was 46k and they said it was fine -- https://billydecarlo.com/index.php/blog/86-kindle-scout-day-0


----------



## Jennifer Bull

David Thompson said:


> A quick update....Crooks' Corner is still in review (and all the cookies have gone, except for the ones with bits of candy in...can't stand those!) and Shipley Bridge, on its fourth day, is doing very well indeed. Better than I expected! So, thank you to everyone that viewed it.
> 
> I'm now a third of the way into the fourth Tercaronni adventure...Cave Hill...but I keep getting distracted every time I receive an e-mail. Heart leaps to mouth type of thing. I'm trying to ignore the campaigns, but it ain't easy!!


Sorry, I ate a lot of cookies in my 48 hours loitering in the waiting room  Fab news that Shipley Bridge is doing well and hopefully you'll get some positive news on Crooks' Corner soon!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks, Jennifer. I didn't expect to be picked. Now I'm curious to see if the next book the Scout Experts choose is another romance novel. Six out of seven books they've chosen so far this month are romance novels.
> 
> All the best to you and all the wonderful people here on Kboards,
> 
> Cindy


They certainly do seem to be on a bit of a romance binge! I'd love to know their process for selecting books... I've seen many books turned down recently that had great covers, great writing and the potential to sell very well. Obviously we can't see the whole book, but I do think the big data they will have access to (genres, sales, trends etc) plays a large part in their decisions (understandably). Hopefully I can prove myself through kdp with this release and do okay  Best of luck to you with your release too!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Jennifer Bull said:


> You should be fine. Billy's (his book just finished the campaign) was 46k and they said it was fine -- https://billydecarlo.com/index.php/blog/86-kindle-scout-day-0


Excellent! Thank you Jennifer.


----------



## Steve Vernon

John Greco said:


> I know everyone says their KS experience was great, regardless of the outcome, but I'm wondering if anyone here regretted their campaign. Also, because I'm new to fiction (I've had a couple non-fiction books published by small- to mid-sized Christian publishers), what next steps I should consider if my book is not selected. Do y'all do KDP? Look for an agent? Anyone given their book away on Noisetrade Books to grow their list? Anyone have luck with Kindle Select?
> 
> I'd love to hear about your experiences. Thankful that this board is here. It makes the waiting a bit more bearable!


Well, I've had two Kindle Scout campaigns. My first campaign (A Blurt in Time) failed abysmally. My second campaign (Kelpie Dreams) succeeded. So I've seen both sides of this fence.

I definitely still do plan to launch a third campaign, probably by the fall.

That's all that I will say right now - BUT, if you want to hear from folks whose campaigns didn't work you really ought to take a look at this thread!
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a full evening shift at work and I'll have to be heading off in another three hours or so. Monday is another full evening shift, even though Monday is a paid vacation for most Canadians. Still, I'll be working time and a half Monday evening, so I'm not crying too loudly. 


So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
4 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
5 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
5 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
5 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
5 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
6 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
7 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
8 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
11 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
11 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
14 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
14 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
14 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
18 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
18 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
19 days left  Plunge by John Greco
20 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
20 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
20 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
22 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
22 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
25 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
27 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
27 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Anybody else finding it difficult to concentrate on writing the next book while your campaign is in progress? Seven days left. Then more waiting...


I find it practically impossible. KS becomes my obsessive focus. Even though I don't really expect to be selected (since my submission is a middle book in a series), and I don't spend actual money promoting my KS book, I do spend my precious time. This is my 2nd book in Scout program & 1st one had a much better launch with KS than previous books without. Additional exposure that costs me nothing but time is well worth it to me. Wish I would have known about it from the beginning.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Adam B said:


> Does anyone know how hard and fast the minimum word count of 50,000 is?
> For instance, would 48,000 be acceptable?!


I emailed them and was told 46k minimum. Sounds like you are good with 48k. I'd caution anyone against padding to make that though, as it would water down the book quality of course.

I just nominated from Steve's list using my open slot. I'm in the waiting room, now spending my time thinking about ways I could have made my book better. I think this is yet another advantage to going through the KS process, even if you don't get selected.

Thanks again for everyone who supported my campaign and all of the knowledge sharing here. I'm busy working on my second book, and hope to submit it.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just filled my last open slot with City Under Ice. Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Great point Bill as I'm still hanging around. It was mildly disappointing but the 'knowledge' trade from being in this thread has more than compensated for it. i am about to publish the 'reject' and interested in how KS impacts the launch!
> Ciao Dan


Good luck with that launch! I know a lot of us are waiting to grab the book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I'm in the waiting room, now spending my time thinking about ways I could have made my book better. I think this is yet another advantage to going through the KS process, even if you don't get selected.


Interesting that you'd say that. A number of people have commented on KS as a focusing experience. They thought more about their books and/or launch strategies than they felt they would have otherwise. I know that was my experience.

The funny part was that I really could have made my book better. When I was prepping for launch, I reread and found several minor errors that I could easily fix. I guess I should have done one more reading before submitting to KS.


----------



## John Greco

Steve Vernon said:


> Well, I've had two Kindle Scout campaigns. My first campaign (A Blurt in Time) failed abysmally. My second campaign (Kelpie Dreams) succeeded. So I've seen both sides of this fence.
> 
> I definitely still do plan to launch a third campaign, probably by the fall.
> 
> That's all that I will say right now - BUT, if you want to hear from folks whose campaigns didn't work you really ought to take a look at this thread!
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Ah . . . Now I see that thread. Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello All,
Before pulling the trigger and putting The Final Enemy into KDP, was looking for confirmation or other approaches to pricing.  Was going to put up for a period, 2 weeks?, at .99 cents before going to 2.99 to 'thank' nominators even though my thank you letter makes no reference to that gesture.

Any feedback..Thanks a bunch Dan


----------



## Michael Sussman

C L Salaski said:


> Thanks, Jennifer. I didn't expect to be picked. Now I'm curious to see if the next book the Scout Experts choose is another romance novel. Six out of seven books they've chosen so far this month are romance novels.
> 
> All the best to you and all the wonderful people here on Kboards,
> 
> Cindy


Sorry for the news, Cindy. I too am surprised that your novel wasn't selected. Do you plan to self-publish?


----------



## Jill James

Nominated City Under Ice. Good luck!!


----------



## Patricia KC

Last week, I broke my personal "don't pay for promotion" rule and paid a whopping $5 to have my current campaign in Jaxon Reed's Readper newsletter. The listing ran yesterday. I promised to let you know how it went.

Very well, thank you! _Ghosts_ has, as I write this, been in H&T since the first update after the newsletter went out.

The listing ran on day 15 of the campaign. On day 14, _Ghosts_ was already ahead of where the _The Ceiling Man_ was at that point. It's now passed _TCM_'s final stats. (I've done very little promo of any kind for _Ghosts_, so the big difference is the internal/external break down. _Ghost_'s page views have been heavily internal. _TCM_'s were external. Yesterday added viewers to the external side.)

I'd call it a success and more than worth the $5. Since I know that page views and H&T hours are not the be-all and end-all for selection, I'm going into set-it and almost-forget-it mode for the rest of the thirty days. "Almost" because if I see an opportunity (free) for promo, I'll take it.

I'm quoting both my post and Steve's post below for info on the Readper newsletter. It only goes out on Saturdays, so if you want to use it you'll need to plan ahead.

p.s.  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson was also in yesterday's newsletter and is also H&T!



Patricia KC said:


> I broke my personal "don't pay for promotion" rule, and Ghosts in Glass Houses will be in this Saturday's Readper newsletter. Why?
> 
> 1. It's only $5.00.
> 2. Jaxon promoted The Ceiling Man, shortly after release, on readper.com for free.
> 3. Jaxon's a good guy and supportive of both Scout campaigners and those selected. (He's also an experienced Scouter, with two books selected and published in his Empathic Detective series.)
> 4. Did I mention, it's only $5?
> 
> I'll let you all know how it goes!





Steve Vernon said:


> Listen, all of you folks looking for a little promotion for your Kindle Scout campaign ought to check out kboarder and Kindle Scout veteran Jaxon Reed's new readper program.Once a week in his newsletter for only $5 he supports a Kindle Scout campaign. Best of all, if you sign up for his newsletter you have a chance to win an Amazon gift certificate this month.
> 
> There's a kboard thread about it right HERE!
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245348.0.html
> 
> I've worked with readper before. They aren't a HUGE company, but they've helped me move a few copies of my books. The Kindle Scout promo is a new venture for readper, so I haven't tried it out - but apparently they've had a great response promoting fellow kboarder Jada Ryker's THE FREAK SHOW BELOW.
> 
> So try them out, would you? At the very least sign up for the newsletter.
> http://readper.com/authors/


----------



## matthewlehr

Still lurking and nominating the top three.  Been busy reading the "Query Shark", a very interesting blog by a literary agent, where she tears apart everything wrong with authors' attempts at query letters and why she would form reject them.  I feel like it would help writing hooks for Scout campaigns as well.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Patricia KC said:


> Last week, I broke my personal "don't pay for promotion" rule and paid a whopping $5 to have my current campaign in Jaxon Reed's Readper newsletter. The listing ran yesterday. I promised to let you know how it went.
> 
> Very well, thank you! Ghosts has, as I write this, been in H&T since the first update after the newsletter went out.
> 
> The listing ran on day 15 of the campaign. On day 14, _Ghosts_ was already ahead of where the _The Ceiling Man_ was at that point. It's now passed _TCM_'s final stats. (I've done very little promo of any kind for _Ghosts_, so the big difference is the internal/external break down. _Ghost_'s page views have been heavily internal. _TCM_'s were external. Yesterday added viewers to the external side.)
> 
> I'd call it a success and more than worth the $5. Since I know that page views and H&T hours are not the be-all and end-all for selection, I'm going into set-it and almost-forget-it mode for the rest of the thirty days. "Almost" because if I see an opportunity (free) for promo, I'll take it.
> 
> I'm quoting both my post and Steve's post below for info on the Readper newsletter. It only goes out on Saturdays, so if you want to use it you'll need to plan ahead.
> 
> p.s.  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson was also in yesterday's newsletter and is also H&T!


Yes, Patricia, my Cold Ground Ginger has been on the H&T list since yesterday's Readper newsletter. Thanks again for the idea!

Good luck with Ghosts in Glass Houses. I think you've got a winner!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

matthewlehr said:


> Still lurking and nominating the top three. Been busy reading the "Query Shark", a very interesting blog by a literary agent, where she tears apart everything wrong with authors' attempts at query letters and why she would form reject them. I feel like it would help writing hooks for Scout campaigns as well.


Hi Matt
What is your plan to get Sponsor out there?? Dan


----------



## ID Johnson

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hello All,
> Before pulling the trigger and putting The Final Enemy into KDP, was looking for confirmation or other approaches to pricing. Was going to put up for a period, 2 weeks?, at .99 cents before going to 2.99 to 'thank' nominators even though my thank you letter makes no reference to that gesture.
> 
> Any feedback..Thanks a bunch Dan


Dan, I put "Moon" up at 99 cents on Thursday and have sold more copies of it in three (and a half) days than I ever have any of my other books at launch--which isn't necessarily saying much, but I'm hoping to keep it at 99 cents with a few promos sprinkled throughout the month until after the "30 day cliff" to see if it sticks. Right now, my ranking has been as high as about 9900 and as low (briefly) as about 18000, with the median being about where it is now at 15000. That's really good for me. I could definitely tell when the KS email went out. I have no idea if that is good or not, but it's better than my other books, so I'm going to stick with it. Best of luck to you with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## C L Salaski

Michael Sussman said:


> Sorry for the news, Cindy. I too am surprised that your novel wasn't selected. Do you plan to self-publish?


Hi Michael,

Yes, I'm planning to self-publish using KDP. I'm studying Tom Swyer's incredible diary right now. Using it to create my To Do Checklist. I'm going to do one final tweak of TNO, and then launch the novel on Amazon next month.

Are you self-publishing as well?

Cindy


----------



## Patricia KC

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Yes, Patricia, my Cold Ground Ginger has been on the H&T list since yesterday's Readper newsletter. Thanks again for the idea!
> 
> Good luck with Ghosts in Glass Houses. I think you've got a winner!


Thank you! I have high hopes for _Cold Ground Ginger!_


----------



## Michael Sussman

C L Salaski said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Yes, I'm planning to self-publish using KDP. I'm studying Tom Swyer's incredible diary right now. Using it to create my To Do Checklist. I'm going to do one final tweak of TNO, and then launch the novel on Amazon next month.
> 
> Are you self-publishing as well?
> 
> Cindy


Yes, Cindy, I plan to self-publish using KDP, CreateSpace, and IngramSpark.

My cover designer completed a cool paperback cover and I just finished my final edit.

I'd really like to get back to writing, but I find it tough to both write and promote concurrently. During my campaign, I started taking a class in abstract painting with acrylics, and that has provided a great way to take a break from the madness as well as a new creative outlet. Just bought a drafting table, so now I can paint at home as well!


----------



## C L Salaski

Michael Sussman said:


> Yes, Cindy, I plan to self-publish using KDP, CreateSpace, and IngramSpark.
> 
> My cover designer completed a cool paperback cover and I just finished my final edit.
> 
> I'd really like to get back to writing, but I find it tough to both write and promote concurrently. During my campaign, I started taking a class in abstract painting with acrylics, and that has provided a great way to take a break from the madness as well as a new creative outlet. Just bought a drafting table, so now I can paint at home as well!


That's wonderful, Michael. I'm going to return to painting in oils while I'm promoting my novel. Let me know when you launch on Amazon. 

Cindy


----------



## matthewlehr

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi Matt
> What is your plan to get Sponsor out there?? Dan


My current goal is to write a query letter. I see it as a learning experience. If I can write a great query letter, I'll also get better at writing irresistible hooks that bring in troves of readers. I'll consider the process a success if an agent gets hooked and requests to see Sponsor. Sponsor is my first book, so I want to explore all options and learn about the publishing world firsthand. I've heard the world of traditional publishers is not awesome!

Good luck with your KDP launch!


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

matthewlehr said:


> I've heard the world of traditional publishers is not awesome!


Traditional publishing is fantastic - if you want to have your book tied up for perhaps a year or more, have a horrendous cover forced on you, editing and maybe plot changes that you don't agree with forced on you, and then get a small percentage of the money in return  You will still be in charge of marketing and promotion, and if it doesn't work out, your rights may be tied up for a long time.

I've done it both ways. Trad publishing is basically a way to get into the bookstores. Is that all that important anymore? As each day goes by, it becomes clearer that people are moving toward buying online (mostly from Amazon) and toward ebooks. Sad for me, because I love spending the day browsing in bookstores, but that's the way it's going.

I'm a bit jaded (can you tell?) from my experiences. Two trad published books and then I self-published seven books. I much prefer that. If your book is "that good", the trad publishers will come begging to you, and then you will be in control. See: Hugh Howey, Fifty Shades, and others. Read up on their stories. If you do want to go trad, make sure you are very good at reading and deciphering publishing contracts (for example, keeping veto rights on the cover).

To me, you get the best of everything in Kindle Scout, a great hybrid approach. If not, self-publishing can now get you into bookstores via the Ingram Spark route. It's all getting easier and better. Remain the master of your domain!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

ID Johnson said:


> Dan, I put "Moon" up at 99 cents on Thursday and have sold more copies of it in three (and a half) days than I ever have any of my other books at launch--which isn't necessarily saying much, but I'm hoping to keep it at 99 cents with a few promos sprinkled throughout the month until after the "30 day cliff" to see if it sticks. Right now, my ranking has been as high as about 9900 and as low (briefly) as about 18000, with the median being about where it is now at 15000. That's really good for me. I could definitely tell when the KS email went out. I have no idea if that is good or not, but it's better than my other books, so I'm going to stick with it. Best of luck to you with whatever you decide to do!


Thanks. I am leaning to 2 weeks at 99 then to 2.99
Good Luck!


----------



## ID Johnson

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Thanks. I am leaning to 2 weeks at 99 then to 2.99
> Good Luck!


I just checked on some of the other KS books I nominated and some of the ones that launched at 99 cents are really killing it. Ryan Kaine, House of Wolves, Life in a Haunted House, for example, all have great launch ranks at 99 cents. I'm sure there are others as well but I just happened to notice those three because they are in my "also boughts." I'm going to spend about $300 this month in ads (at least) and am following some of the threads with launch advice. I'm not sure what I will consider to be a successful launch, but I'm pretty happy with things right now. I'm sure you'll do great. You wrote an awesome book with a great cover. It'll make KS wonder what they were thinking!


----------



## matthewlehr

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Traditional publishing is fantastic - if you want to have your book tied up for perhaps a year or more, have a horrendous cover forced on you, editing and maybe plot changes that you don't agree with forced on you, and then get a small percentage of the money in return  You will still be in charge of marketing and promotion, and if it doesn't work out, your rights may be tied up for a long time.
> 
> I've done it both ways. Trad publishing is basically a way to get into the bookstores. Is that all that important anymore? As each day goes by, it becomes clearer that people are moving toward buying online (mostly from Amazon) and toward ebooks. Sad for me, because I love spending the day browsing in bookstores, but that's the way it's going.
> 
> I'm a bit jaded (can you tell?) from my experiences. Two trad published books and then I self-published seven books. I much prefer that. If your book is "that good", the trad publishers will come begging to you, and then you will be in control. See: Hugh Howey, Fifty Shades, and others. Read up on their stories. If you do want to go trad, make sure you are very good at reading and deciphering publishing contracts (for example, keeping veto rights on the cover).
> 
> To me, you get the best of everything in Kindle Scout, a great hybrid approach. If not, self-publishing can now get you into bookstores via the Ingram Spark route. It's all getting easier and better. Remain the master of your domain!


Going through Scout made me think differently about writing and promotion. When I enter Scout again, I'll use it as a launch platform and not a binary win/lose outcome. I'll also write my books in smaller installments, closer to 50k words than 128k. Ebooks don't reward length in the same way as physical books, especially with the lower entry fee. It's more important to have a larger library of books. Sponsor took me three years to write, which is too long.

I noticed the two successes you mentioned were from 2011/2012. It's harder to gain visibility in the KDP market than was the case 5 years ago.

Part of my desire to go through the traditional publishing route once is to get a better idea of how to make a book marketable. Once I write my query letter and synopsis, the process won't be very labor intensive, so I'll be able to dedicate my time to writing my next book. It will also help me write a more gripping launch page.


----------



## HilaryM

Patricia KC said:


> Last week, I broke my personal "don't pay for promotion" rule and paid a whopping $5 to have my current campaign in Jaxon Reed's Readper newsletter. The listing ran yesterday. I promised to let you know how it went.
> 
> Very well, thank you! _Ghosts_ has, as I write this, been in H&T since the first update after the newsletter went out.
> 
> The listing ran on day 15 of the campaign. On day 14, _Ghosts_ was already ahead of where the _The Ceiling Man_ was at that point. It's now passed _TCM_'s final stats. (I've done very little promo of any kind for _Ghosts_, so the big difference is the internal/external break down. _Ghost_'s page views have been heavily internal. _TCM_'s were external. Yesterday added viewers to the external side.)
> 
> I'd call it a success and more than worth the $5. Since I know that page views and H&T hours are not the be-all and end-all for selection, I'm going into set-it and almost-forget-it mode for the rest of the thirty days. "Almost" because if I see an opportunity (free) for promo, I'll take it.
> 
> I'm quoting both my post and Steve's post below for info on the Readper newsletter. It only goes out on Saturdays, so if you want to use it you'll need to plan ahead.
> 
> p.s.  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson was also in yesterday's newsletter and is also H&T!


I did the same, and mine runs this Saturday! Interested to see what it brings! Meanwhile, halfway into my KS campaign and needing a diversion, I'm throwing additional efforts into promoting a previous book to see if I can gain traction for both that one and the new one.

One spot left and nominated Cold Ground Ginger. Good Luck Robert!


----------



## Patricia KC

HilaryM said:


> I did the same, and mine runs this Saturday! Interested to see what it brings! Meanwhile, halfway into my KS campaign and needing a diversion, I'm throwing additional efforts into promoting a previous book to see if I can gain traction for both that one and the new one.
> 
> One spot left and nominated Cold Ground Ginger. Good Luck Robert!


Best of luck! From the results of yesterday and last Saturday (Jada Ryker's listing), the newsletter definitely reaches interested readers!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

HilaryM said:


> I did the same, and mine runs this Saturday! Interested to see what it brings! Meanwhile, halfway into my KS campaign and needing a diversion, I'm throwing additional efforts into promoting a previous book to see if I can gain traction for both that one and the new one.
> 
> One spot left and nominated Cold Ground Ginger. Good Luck Robert!


Thanks, Hilary! I just saved your No Place in Eden for nomination toward the end of your run. Good luck!


----------



## D.L. Gardner

Just introducing myself. I've a book up on Kindle Scout today and was invited to join the board and share support. Greetings!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so today is Monday.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
3 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
4 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
4 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
4 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
4 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
5 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
6 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
7 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
10 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
10 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
13 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
13 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
13 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
17 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
17 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
18 days left  Plunge by John Greco
19 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
19 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
19 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
21 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
21 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
24 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
26 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
26 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

*********************************************************************************
Lastly, don't forget that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is available on Amazon.com for only 99 cents for the rest of May. If you have been thinking about picking up a copy, this is the time to do it!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> *********************************************************************************
> Lastly, don't forget that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is available on Amazon.com for only 99 cents for the rest of May. If you have been thinking about picking up a copy, this is the time to do it!


Steve has helped so many people out of the goodness of his heart. Can you show your support by purchasing and writing a review for his wonderful KP book, Kelpie Dreams? It's on sale for 99 cents. I already did  (I missed his campaign, and didn't get to nominate it.)

https://www.amazon.com/Kelpie-Dreams-Steve-Vernon-ebook/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## J.G. McKenney

D.L. Gardner said:


> Just introducing myself. I've a book up on Kindle Scout today and was invited to join the board and share support. Greetings!


Welcome, D.L.! Thread of a Spider looks really interesting. We're in the same categories on KS, and we've been sharing time on the Hot and Trending list. I just fell off, and you're back on. Well done! What do you say we both get picked?


----------



## lincolnjcole

D.L. Gardner said:


> Just introducing myself. I've a book up on Kindle Scout today and was invited to join the board and share support. Greetings!


Welcome and good luck! You've come to the right place!


----------



## D.L. Gardner

I only need five more people on my Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout book. Anyone? Can you help? 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/thread-of-a-spider-kindle-scou/

My book is Thread of a Spider. Not sure if all the effort I'm doing to keep it on the hot list is going to pay off in the end, but it does drum up interest, doesn't it? I mean when the book does come out won't some of these people be customers. I hope so .
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38VKPXYJJ6RSH


----------



## TJFlaxman

D.L. Gardner said:


> I only need five more people on my Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout book. Anyone? Can you help?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/thread-of-a-spider-kindle-scou/
> 
> My book is Thread of a Spider. Not sure if all the effort I'm doing to keep it on the hot list is going to pay off in the end, but it does drum up interest, doesn't it? I mean when the book does come out won't some of these people be customers. I hope so .
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38VKPXYJJ6RSH


Done  I'm still a bit shy if anyone is interested in lending some support for The Modern Mage. I've not been on the hot and trending list for two days. I need those shakes to subside before I can write the second one


----------



## Patrick Tylee

City Under Ice nominated.
Best of Luck, T. E. Olivant!

- Patrick


----------



## lincolnjcole

D.L. Gardner said:


> I only need five more people on my Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout book. Anyone? Can you help?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/thread-of-a-spider-kindle-scou/
> 
> My book is Thread of a Spider. Not sure if all the effort I'm doing to keep it on the hot list is going to pay off in the end, but it does drum up interest, doesn't it? I mean when the book does come out won't some of these people be customers. I hope so .
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38VKPXYJJ6RSH


added support on three channels for you!


----------



## TJFlaxman

lincolnjcole said:


> added support on three channels for you!


Hey, love your cover art. Mind me asking who did it?


----------



## Steve Vernon

D.L. Gardner said:


> I only need five more people on my Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout book. Anyone? Can you help?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/thread-of-a-spider-kindle-scou/
> 
> My book is Thread of a Spider. Not sure if all the effort I'm doing to keep it on the hot list is going to pay off in the end, but it does drum up interest, doesn't it? I mean when the book does come out won't some of these people be customers. I hope so .
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38VKPXYJJ6RSH


There you go. You're up over the 25 mark.


Try posting your HeadTalker on this thread for a bit of extra support.
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.msg3496471.html#msg3496471

You might also want to try posting it over on Facebook. There are a couple of groups that I would recommend.

I've had some really good luck at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS. The folks there support Headtalker campaigns as well. You just have to ask to join.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

I've had a bit of action at at HEADTALKER & THUNDERCLAP SUPPORTERS, although not as much as at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/thunderclapsupporters/

Hope that helps out. In fact, any of you folks looking to run a HeadTalker or a Thunderclap campaign ought to try them out.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

TJFlaxman said:


> Done  I'm still a bit shy if anyone is interested in lending some support for The Modern Mage. I've not been on the hot and trending list for two days. I need those shakes to subside before I can write the second one


Hi
Supported!
Good Luck
Dan Petrosini


----------



## Jennifer Bull

TJFlaxman said:


> Done  I'm still a bit shy if anyone is interested in lending some support for The Modern Mage. I've not been on the hot and trending list for two days. I need those shakes to subside before I can write the second one


Is your image in your signature for your KS book supposed to link to a book on Amazon by Jeff Sheppard? I'd change the link to your Scout page if you can, or add a link to it in your sig somewhere  Already got yours saved to nominate nearer the end!


----------



## TJFlaxman

dan petrosini author Am I the Killer? said:


> Hi
> Supported!
> Good Luck
> Dan Petrosini


Thanks much!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Jennifer Bull said:


> Is your image in your signature for your KS book supposed to link to a book on Amazon by Jeff Sheppard? I'd change the link to your Scout page if you can, or add a link to it in your sig somewhere  Already got yours saved to nominate nearer the end!


Haha, so it does! I'll try and sort that!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Sorted. I wonder if he's had a massive spike in sales due to my blunder?

It's J.K all over again


----------



## Jennifer Bull

TJFlaxman said:


> Sorted. I wonder if he's had a massive spike in sales due to my blunder?
> 
> It's J.K all over again


I wasn't sure if it was maybe your pen name, but I didn't see anything on your website to suggest it was! He certainly got a few views from me while I was confused!


----------



## Sattar Memon

My fellow Authors:
My novel - SOUL'S FURY - deals with countering the hate crimes triggered by misuse of Race, Religion & God! The preview has done good on Kindle Scout for 25 days - 5 anxious days left. Will you please open the KS link below & nominate this timely anti-hatred book. If published with enough NOMINATIONS, amazon will send you a full & free copy of this spirituality-based novel. thank you!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BDBIVJJS1TQ7


----------



## Used To Be BH

matthewlehr said:


> Going through Scout made me think differently about writing and promotion. When I enter Scout again, I'll use it as a launch platform and not a binary win/lose outcome. I'll also write my books in smaller installments, closer to 50k words than 128k. Ebooks don't reward length in the same way as physical books, especially with the lower entry fee. It's more important to have a larger library of books. Sponsor took me three years to write, which is too long.


Yes, Scout does make a good launch platform--win or lose.

I'm also thinking in terms of shorter books. As I worked through my first series, each installment was longer than the one before--probably a mistake. That said, it is possible to create a 128K book in less than three years. Much depends on what else is happening in your life, of course. The demands of a day job are naturally also a significant factor. Before I retired from teaching, I had to write in a frenzy during the summer to be able to get out one novel a year. In my first year of retirement, I wrote as much as I had in my previous three.


matthewlehr said:


> I noticed the two successes you mentioned were from 2011/2012. It's harder to gain visibility in the KDP market than was the case 5 years ago.


_The Martian_ got purchased in 2014, but your general point is sound: it is harder to get noticed. Keep in mind, though, that E. L. James and Andy Weir already had large fan bases during the phase in which they website published. That's not really a good indication of what someone starting from zero could have done, even in 2011. On the other hand, it's also dangerous to measure success based on whether or not the trads grab the person up. I know someone who went from being on welfare to being able to afford a personal assistant, travel around the world, etc., all on his self-pubbling income--but he was never offered a trad contract, at least not the last time I heard. (Actually, his Portuguese translation was trad pubbed but a small publisher, but as far as I know, no one as approached him about English rights.) There are many people who make a living at self-publishing without becoming household names, people who get small trad contracts, and people who turn down trad contracts. None of those make the headlines, but they do exist, and some of them started out more recently than 2011.


matthewlehr said:


> Part of my desire to go through the traditional publishing route once is to get a better idea of how to make a book marketable. Once I write my query letter and synopsis, the process won't be very labor intensive, so I'll be able to dedicate my time to writing my next book. It will also help me write a more gripping launch page.


I'd never discourage anyone who wants to try the trad route. Just keep in mind Billy's warnings. Trad publishing can be great, but there is much that can go wrong as well. It's also worth mentioning that neither the query letter nor the synopsis necessarily prepare you better to market a book than actually trying to market it to customers. There are many ways to learn those skills.


----------



## LynneLeite

Thank you so much, Cindy! I just saw your post - I seriously cannot figure this forum out!! I'm new to the forum and to forums in general, so I am completely lost navigating. By now you probably know they didn't select my novel...I'm bummed but the experience was great and it was a good way for me to promote the novel since, like most of us introverted writers, I hate the promo side of the writing business. And I'm new - this is my first novel. So I am very grateful for your nomination and support!!! And if I can figure out how this forum works, I'll try to be more involved, and at least more timely with my replies!!! Lynne


----------



## Jada Ryker

Here are some great resources for Kindle Scout information:

Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc. Be sure and check out his stats! He also wrote a great guide to Kindle Scout (link is in his signature).

Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his KS experience (he's a two-time winner). This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors

Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information.

Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams-on sale for 99 cents in May): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.

Lexi Revellian (Time Rats 1 and 2; she's a two-time winner): Link to her article about earning her advance.

Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.

Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer): How she chose the KS option.

Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.

Jaxon also has a link to my experiences (Take the Body and Run) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers. The link to the first post of the 2016 campaign is in my signature.

I also have posts for my new campaign (The Freak Show Below) with some new information I didn't have in first campaign posts. It's not hard to find because I don't write a lot of posts, but the link to the 2017 first part is here: http://jadaryker.com/?p=286 and you can click on to parts two and three.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, Scout does make a good launch platform--win or lose.
> 
> I'm also thinking in terms of shorter books. As I worked through my first series, each installment was longer than the one before--probably a mistake. That said, it is possible to create a 128K book in less than three years. Much depends on what else is happening in your life, of course. The demands of a day job are naturally also a significant factor. Before I retired from teaching, I had to write in a frenzy during the summer to be able to get out one novel a year. In my first year of retirement, I wrote as much as I had in my previous three._The Martian_ got purchased in 2014, but your general point is sound: it is harder to get noticed. Keep in mind, though, that E. L. James and Andy Weir already had large fan bases during the phase in which they website published. That's not really a good indication of what someone starting from zero could have done, even in 2011. On the other hand, it's also dangerous to measure success based on whether or not the trads grab the person up. I know someone who went from being on welfare to being able to afford a personal assistant, travel around the world, etc., all on his self-pubbling income--but he was never offered a trad contract, at least not the last time I heard. (Actually, his Portuguese translation was trad pubbed but a small publisher, but as far as I know, no one as approached him about English rights.) There are many people who make a living at self-publishing without becoming household names, people who get small trad contracts, and people who turn down trad contracts. None of those make the headlines, but they do exist, and some of them started out more recently than 2011.I'd never discourage anyone who wants to try the trad route. Just keep in mind Billy's warnings. Trad publishing can be great, but there is much that can go wrong as well. It's also worth mentioning that neither the query letter nor the synopsis necessarily prepare you better to market a book than actually trying to market it to customers. There are many ways to learn those skills.


Bingo Bill!
Lot of strong points made.
I also wonder about length. Are the traditional parameters no longer relevant? When a story is done, it's done! I find myself right now, trying to elongate a murder mystery by putting other scenes (some do mislead the reader) are unnecessary. Thanks Dan


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
> 3 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
> 4 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> 
> *********************************************************************************
> Lastly, don't forget that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is available on Amazon.com for only 99 cents for the rest of May. If you have been thinking about picking up a copy, this is the time to do it!


Nominated the first 3 Books - Good luck everyone!

And @Steve - I bought a copy of Kelpie Dreams on your suggestion  Thank you for diligently making this list each day! I appreciate it, and I've never even applied for Kindle Scout yet!


----------



## matthewlehr

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, Scout does make a good launch platform--win or lose.
> 
> I'm also thinking in terms of shorter books. As I worked through my first series, each installment was longer than the one before--probably a mistake. That said, it is possible to create a 128K book in less than three years. Much depends on what else is happening in your life, of course. The demands of a day job are naturally also a significant factor. Before I retired from teaching, I had to write in a frenzy during the summer to be able to get out one novel a year. In my first year of retirement, I wrote as much as I had in my previous three._The Martian_ got purchased in 2014, but your general point is sound: it is harder to get noticed. Keep in mind, though, that E. L. James and Andy Weir already had large fan bases during the phase in which they website published. That's not really a good indication of what someone starting from zero could have done, even in 2011. On the other hand, it's also dangerous to measure success based on whether or not the trads grab the person up. I know someone who went from being on welfare to being able to afford a personal assistant, travel around the world, etc., all on his self-pubbling income--but he was never offered a trad contract, at least not the last time I heard. (Actually, his Portuguese translation was trad pubbed but a small publisher, but as far as I know, no one as approached him about English rights.) There are many people who make a living at self-publishing without becoming household names, people who get small trad contracts, and people who turn down trad contracts. None of those make the headlines, but they do exist, and some of them started out more recently than 2011.I'd never discourage anyone who wants to try the trad route. Just keep in mind Billy's warnings. Trad publishing can be great, but there is much that can go wrong as well. It's also worth mentioning that neither the query letter nor the synopsis necessarily prepare you better to market a book than actually trying to market it to customers. There are many ways to learn those skills.


Thanks for all your feedback. I agree there is nothing magical about traditional publishers.

I did enjoy the Scout campaign and plan to try another one once I finish my next book. I'll also try self-publication as I've seen lots of strong post-campaign launches on kboards.

I'll have fun hunting for an agent for Sponsor. It seems the trick is to write a great query letter and then send it out to scores of agents, expecting a healthy mix of non-responses and form-rejects.


----------



## C L Salaski

D.L. Gardner said:


> I only need five more people on my Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout book. Anyone? Can you help?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/thread-of-a-spider-kindle-scou/
> 
> My book is Thread of a Spider. Not sure if all the effort I'm doing to keep it on the hot list is going to pay off in the end, but it does drum up interest, doesn't it? I mean when the book does come out won't some of these people be customers. I hope so .
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38VKPXYJJ6RSH


Just supported Thread of a Spider.

Good luck!

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski

How long does our Kindle Scout Campaigns remain on the Kindle Scout website? 

I'm worried that button will disappear before I'm ready to publish on Amazon. It's the button you click that emails notice that you've self-published your novel.

Cindy


----------



## Jennifer Bull

C L Salaski said:


> How long does our Kindle Scout Campaigns remain on the Kindle Scout website?
> 
> I'm worried that button will disappear before I'm ready to publish on Amazon. It's the button you click that emails notice that you've self-published your novel.
> 
> Cindy


I believe they remain indefinitely, but as soon as a book is rejected it is no longer searchable via the Scout search box. You can still find the old campaign pages via old direct links or google. I'm not aware of any time limitations on the button to notify those who nominated a novel that it has been self-published on Amazon. Others may know for certain though?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

matthewlehr said:


> Thanks for all your feedback. I agree there is nothing magical about traditional publishers.
> 
> I did enjoy the Scout campaign and plan to try another one once I finish my next book. I'll also try self-publication as I've seen lots of strong post-campaign launches on kboards.
> 
> I'll have fun hunting for an agent for Sponsor. It seems the trick is to write a great query letter and then send it out to scores of agents, expecting a healthy mix of non-responses and form-rejects.


Best of luck, Matthew  We all have to follow our own journey to publishing, and the benefits and downsides of the options will be different for all of us.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Dang, I'm rejected. I'm still going to hang out here and support, but in the meantime I need to get the book out there. Does anyone have any kind of list or timeline of what steps to take now? I know how to publish it via CreateSpace, KDP, and Ingram Spark. But as far as marketing, what steps to take when? I have a bunch of notes and highlighted book passage from books on the topic, I'll revisit those, but just looking for other tips here as well. Feeling a sense of urgency now! Heading over to the rejected KS thread too. Good luck to all those still in the game!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello All
I appreciated all the counsel and comfort!]
The Final Enemy is now LIVE!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FNDQ68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495485988&sr=1-1&keywords=the+final+enemy

Thanks Dan


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All
> I appreciated all the counsel and comfort!]
> The Final Enemy is now LIVE!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FNDQ68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495485988&sr=1-1&keywords=the+final+enemy
> 
> Thanks Dan


Happy Release Day, Dan! Looks fab!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jennifer Bull said:


> I believe they remain indefinitely, but as soon as a book is rejected it is no longer searchable via the Scout search box. You can still find the old campaign pages via old direct links or google. I'm not aware of any time limitations on the button to notify those who nominated a novel that it has been self-published on Amazon. Others may know for certain though?


The button does go away at some point--I think eight weeks, but I could be misremembering. Customer support can reinstate it, but it is usually better to get published and notify one's nominators fast in order to capitalize on the Scout exposure.


----------



## Used To Be BH

matthewlehr said:


> Thanks for all your feedback. I agree there is nothing magical about traditional publishers.
> 
> I did enjoy the Scout campaign and plan to try another one once I finish my next book. I'll also try self-publication as I've seen lots of strong post-campaign launches on kboards.
> 
> I'll have fun hunting for an agent for Sponsor. It seems the trick is to write a great query letter and then send it out to scores of agents, expecting a healthy mix of non-responses and form-rejects.


I'll keep my fingers crossed that your quest for an agent succeeds.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Happy Release Day, Dan! Looks fab!


Appreciated Jenn!
Anxious to see what impact this entire KS thing has had!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Dang, I'm rejected. I'm still going to hang out here and support, but in the meantime I need to get the book out there. Does anyone have any kind of list or timeline of what steps to take now? I know how to publish it via CreateSpace, KDP, and Ingram Spark. But as far as marketing, what steps to take when? I have a bunch of notes and highlighted book passage from books on the topic, I'll revisit those, but just looking for other tips here as well. Feeling a sense of urgency now! Heading over to the rejected KS thread too. Good luck to all those still in the game!


Sorry, Billy  They've been on another of their rejecting sprees from the look of it. Whilst I think it's a good idea to publish sooner rather than later to keep the momentum from Scout, I also don't think it should be rushed. If you're ready to go, great, otherwise take a bit of time. I'm doing the latter and I plan to publish in late spring/early summer. I'm not much use on the marketing tips, but I'm sure others here will have good tips for you! Best of luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Bill Hiatt said:


> The button does go away at some point--I think eight weeks, but I could be misremembering. Customer support can reinstate it, but it is usually better to get published and notify one's nominators fast in order to capitalize on the Scout exposure.


Thanks, Bill! I'll try to work within that 8 weeks deadline then!


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Dang, I'm rejected. I'm still going to hang out here and support, but in the meantime I need to get the book out there. Does anyone have any kind of list or timeline of what steps to take now? I know how to publish it via CreateSpace, KDP, and Ingram Spark. But as far as marketing, what steps to take when? I have a bunch of notes and highlighted book passage from books on the topic, I'll revisit those, but just looking for other tips here as well. Feeling a sense of urgency now! Heading over to the rejected KS thread too. Good luck to all those still in the game!


Here is what I would do:

First, give the book another readthrough. I thought my KS submission was perfect, but to my horror, I found a few errors when I reread after rejection.

Second, without rushing the final proofreading, publish as fast as you can. People who nominated your book still remember it now. Weeks from now, they may not.

Third, take advantage of the first-thirty-days visibility to promote the **** out of the book. Start AMS right away. Check other promoters to see if they'll take new releases. (Many will, but some require at least one other books with x number of reviews and decent star rating to do it.) The more you can promote while the book is at its most visible, the better. There is a nice thread on new release promotions. If you can't find it, I think I have it bookmarked and can supply the link. It helped me enormously.

Fourth, get going on the sequel. I blew that one, but it looks as if you're already doing it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All
> I appreciated all the counsel and comfort!]
> The Final Enemy is now LIVE!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FNDQ68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495485988&sr=1-1&keywords=the+final+enemy
> 
> Thanks Dan


Bought it! My TBR is long, but I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

D.L. Gardner said:


> I only need five more people on my Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout book. Anyone? Can you help?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/thread-of-a-spider-kindle-scou/
> 
> My book is Thread of a Spider. Not sure if all the effort I'm doing to keep it on the hot list is going to pay off in the end, but it does drum up interest, doesn't it? I mean when the book does come out won't some of these people be customers. I hope so .
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38VKPXYJJ6RSH


Welcome! I supported your campaign and your book looks great. Lots of useful info and great people here on this thread. I've learned so much already. Best of luck!!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

TJFlaxman said:


> Done  I'm still a bit shy if anyone is interested in lending some support for The Modern Mage. I've not been on the hot and trending list for two days. I need those shakes to subside before I can write the second one


Yeah, I fell off too. I've been tweeting about your book as much as I can along with the others I have found on twitter. Hope that helps give us all a little boost, not that I have a lot of followers but maybe the hashtags help. I'm going to try a few promos on Facebook and some of the other recommendations I've seen on here. Trying not to get nervous. So many great campaigns out there. I'm loving all the talent and great stories, humbling to be in such talented company.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> Bought it! My TBR is long, but I'm looking forward to reading it.


Hi Bill
Thanks for the support. Look forward to seeing your review.
BTW AMS reference you made in another post - You mean Amazon Ads? If so I was going to wait a few days or week to see what KS actually brought in before doing promo but I detect u know that's an error. Enlighten me!!! please  Dan


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Steve Vernon said:


> There you go. You're up over the 25 mark.
> 
> 
> Try posting your HeadTalker on this thread for a bit of extra support.
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235630.msg3496471.html#msg3496471
> 
> You might also want to try posting it over on Facebook. There are a couple of groups that I would recommend.
> 
> I've had some really good luck at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS. The folks there support Headtalker campaigns as well. You just have to ask to join.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/
> 
> I've had a bit of action at at HEADTALKER & THUNDERCLAP SUPPORTERS, although not as much as at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/thunderclapsupporters/
> 
> Hope that helps out. In fact, any of you folks looking to run a HeadTalker or a Thunderclap campaign ought to try them out.


Thank you so much for these links. I appreciate the help and ideas you share with us all.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

My next KS book, Nick of Time, has been approved and starts its campaign on the 24th, so soon I will be right back in here with you guys rending my clothes and pulling my hair over lack of H&T hours, etc. 

I want to agree with Bill that if your book is rejected, a faster release is better than waiting.  Yes, do a final polish, but don't wait weeks to release or it will lose momentum.

Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those waiting, and I wish those who just got rejected oodles of sales.


----------



## ID Johnson

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Dang, I'm rejected. I'm still going to hang out here and support, but in the meantime I need to get the book out there. Does anyone have any kind of list or timeline of what steps to take now? I know how to publish it via CreateSpace, KDP, and Ingram Spark. But as far as marketing, what steps to take when? I have a bunch of notes and highlighted book passage from books on the topic, I'll revisit those, but just looking for other tips here as well. Feeling a sense of urgency now! Heading over to the rejected KS thread too. Good luck to all those still in the game!


I was really sorry to hear this. I honestly don't know what they are looking for at this point!
I know Bill gave you a great answer--better than I could--about what to do next, but since I just launched on Thursday and my book is doing better than any of my other books (which isn't necessarily saying much) I'll tell you my top three lessons. 1) price at 99 cents for launch 2) do some promos right away (My KS email got me about 25 sales and that's about it) 3) Read the launch threads Bill was talking about. They are gold.
So that's what I've learned this week, for what it's worth! Best of luck!!


----------



## AnitaLouise

D.L. Gardner said:


> I only need five more people on my Headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout book. Anyone? Can you help?
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/thread-of-a-spider-kindle-scou/
> 
> My book is Thread of a Spider. Not sure if all the effort I'm doing to keep it on the hot list is going to pay off in the end, but it does drum up interest, doesn't it? I mean when the book does come out won't some of these people be customers. I hope so .
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38VKPXYJJ6RSH


Supported Thread of a Spider. Only 3 days left on my Thunderclap campaign. Need all the help I can get.
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57116-the-things-we-do-for-love


----------



## ID Johnson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All
> I appreciated all the counsel and comfort!]
> The Final Enemy is now LIVE!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FNDQ68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495485988&sr=1-1&keywords=the+final+enemy
> 
> Thanks Dan


Just downloaded it and will leave a review once I get to it in my stack of TBR. Looking forward to it!
I know you were asking Bill (who knows a lot more than I do!) but I will say I started my AMS ads as soon as Amazon would let me. I only got about 25 downloads from my KS email and I had almost 3000 views. I know views aren't nominations, but even if only 10% of my views were nominations, that means only about, what, less than 1% bought the book? (I'm not a mathematician, but it wasn't stellar!) Obviously, you could have better results than I did, but I wanted to take advantage of the small push I got with those 25 sales, so I went ahead and started promos pretty quickly. I let off a bit today and my sales are showing it. So that's my 2 cents for what it's worth. With 97 more, you can buy a book!


----------



## Jill James

Got 3 emails that Kindle Scout books were available to purchase. Already had Impulse Spy, but picked up Corsair and The Final Enemy. Wishing you all many, many sales!!!


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My next KS book, Nick of Time, has been approved and starts its campaign on the 24th, so soon I will be right back in here with you guys rending my clothes and pulling my hair over lack of H&T hours, etc.
> 
> I want to agree with Bill that if your book is rejected, a faster release is better than waiting. Yes, do a final polish, but don't wait weeks to release or it will lose momentum.
> 
> Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those waiting, and I wish those who just got rejected oodles of sales.


Wow another round, you are a inspiration! Good Luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rfoster said:


> Wow another round, you are a inspiration! Good Luck!


4th time's a charm?


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> 4th time's a charm?


A certainly hope so for you,if anyone deserves it you do. I was debating doing a 3rd after this ones over. The month plus of wait throws me off my game on sequels it seems. Maybe you inspire me to do one more


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> 4th time's a charm?


Can't wait to see what you've written this time! I'm so impressed with how quickly you put out great books!


----------



## Knox

Jill James said:


> Got 3 emails that Kindle Scout books were available to purchase. Already had Impulse Spy, but picked up Corsair and The Final Enemy. Wishing you all many, many sales!!!


Thank you so much!!!

Also a huge thanks to the poster a few weeks ago who suggested I look into Kindle Storyteller. I hadn't heard of it, and the contest was just what I needed to quickly get everything together to launch- when I probably would've dragged my feet after the rejection otherwise. I got it in juuuust in time-- so close that I didn't show up on the entries list until today, 3 days after entries closed &#128522; Regardless of the ridiculously low chances, it really helped!

Good luck guys.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ID Johnson said:


> Can't wait to see what you've written this time! I'm so impressed with how quickly you put out great books!


I already had my first three Scout tries written before I found out about Kindle Scout. Now this next one is new. And the one after that is actually the first novel I wrote and it just got a shiny new re-write.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> 4th time's a charm?


Good luck, Julianne! Loving the new cover


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Tuesday. I've got jury duty today. I had jury duty last week as well. I was called for a two week stretch. Last week I went and was selected to sit on a jury, but I was challenged by the defense lawyer just as soon as I answered the question "What do you do for a living" with "I work for the Federal Government as well as being a regional author." He heard that word "author" and bounced to his feet and said "I challenge". I thought at first that he was going into a Vulcan Pon Farr frenzy and that I was going to have to fight him to death, but it turned out that just meant I had to go on home right away. The judge said I should come back next week to see if I was selected for the next set of court cases - which is why I am going down today.If I am not selected day then I am done and don't have to go back again.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
2 days left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
3 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
3 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
3 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
3 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
4 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
5 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
6 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
9 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
9 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
12 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
12 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
12 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
16 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
16 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
17 days left  Plunge by John Greco
18 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
18 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
18 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
20 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
20 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
23 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
25 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
25 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
27 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

*********************************************************************************
Lastly, don't forget that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is available on Amazon.com for only 99 cents for the rest of May. If you have been thinking about picking up a copy, this is the time to do it!


----------



## David Thompson

What a difference a cover makes!

Shipley Bridge https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV has three times as many views as that of Crooks' Corner at this stage and more than eight times that of The Road to El Nido.

Who says 'Never judge a book by its cover?'

Amazed.


----------



## TT Rankin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> 4th time's a charm?


Best of luck Julianne!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

David Thompson said:


> What a difference a cover makes!
> 
> Shipley Bridge https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV has three times as many views as that of Crooks' Corner at this stage and more than eight times that of The Road to El Nido.
> 
> Who says 'Never judge a book by its cover?'
> 
> Amazed.


I really like the cover. It has an intensity about it that suits the content.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks TT and Jennifer!

Steve- that sounds better than he last time I had jury duty. I had to go to the courthouse and sit there 8 hours a day for two weeks even though I was never selected for anything.  Boring, but I got a lot of reading done!  Maybe if I'd told them I was an author...

David- Well, that's the thing.  It's a great metaphor for people, but in literature everyone judges a book by it's cover!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Good Morning All, 
to those in the waiting room and those that will be there was an interesting article in the WSJ today about how to handle waiting.
When a Little Agonizing Helps
During the wait for news, taking a pessimistic view is actually best, researchers say; how to ‘wait well’
EVERYONE— moms, therapists, rock stars—says the waiting is the hardest part.
It turns out there is a way to “wait well,” researchers say.
People who feel anxious or pessimistic or who ruminate while awaiting news fare better than others when it finally arrives, the researchers say. They’re more prepared for bad news and more excited about good news.
“If you are blindly optimistic and you haven’t steeled yourself for the possibility of failure, you might be caught flat-footed,” says Kate Sweeny, an associate professor of psychology at the University of California, Riverside, who studies how people cope with waiting. “But if you’ve worried, you’ve done a lot of the psychological work already, no matter the outcome.”
Most people find it torturous to wait for personal news—the results of a job interview, a pregnancy test, a medical exam or a bid on a home—whether they anticipate it to be good or bad.
In multiple studies people report that the anticipation makes them feel sick and sleep poorly. They also say they felt psychologically paralyzed, because they couldn’t plan for the future, and that this made them anxious. Some studies have shown that people feel better after receiving bad news than they did while they were waiting for it.
In a study published in the journal “Emotion” in February, 2016, Dr. Sweeny and colleagues at the University of California, Riverside, showed that people resort to a number of coping strategies to manage their discomfort while waiting for an outcome. Dr. Sweeny calls this “misery management.”
The researchers surveyed 230 law school graduates from 27 law schools, all of whom were awaiting their result on the California bar exam. Participants completed questionnaires about their stress levels and anxiety at several points and reported how they attempted to cope: They braced to fail, especially as they got closer to hearing the news.
They hoped for the best. They looked for silver linings in a potential bad outcome or attempted to play down its implications. (“The bar exam isn’t important anyway.”) They tried to distract themselves.
They refused to think about the outcome at all.
They also used a strategy called “proactive coping,” where they planned how they’d cope if the news was bad. (Who would they call for support? What would they do to move on?) None of these coping mechanisms worked, according to the study. They failed to reduce the participants’ distress—and some even made it worse.
A better way to wait, the researchers found, is when participants agonized through their waiting period, ruminating and feeling anxious and pessimistic rather than attempting to minimize their anxiety and worry. Those who did this responded more productively to bad news and more joyfully to good news than participants who suffered little during the wait. This is “waiting well.”


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

ID Johnson said:


> Just downloaded it and will leave a review once I get to it in my stack of TBR. Looking forward to it!
> I know you were asking Bill (who knows a lot more than I do!) but I will say I started my AMS ads as soon as Amazon would let me. I only got about 25 downloads from my KS email and I had almost 3000 views. I know views aren't nominations, but even if only 10% of my views were nominations, that means only about, what, less than 1% bought the book? (I'm not a mathematician, but it wasn't stellar!) Obviously, you could have better results than I did, but I wanted to take advantage of the small push I got with those 25 sales, so I went ahead and started promos pretty quickly. I let off a bit today and my sales are showing it. So that's my 2 cents for what it's worth. With 97 more, you can buy a book!


Thanks for the support and advice, I am on the fence again! Dan


----------



## David Thompson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Good Morning All,
> to those in the waiting room and those that will be there was an interesting article in the WSJ today about how to handle waiting.
> When a Little Agonizing Helps
> During the wait for news, taking a pessimistic view is actually best, researchers say; how to 'wait well'
> EVERYONE- moms, therapists, rock stars-says the waiting is the hardest part.
> It turns out there is a way to "wait well," researchers say.
> People who feel anxious or pessimistic or who ruminate while awaiting news fare better than others when it finally arrives, the researchers say. They're more prepared for bad news and more excited about good news.
> "If you are blindly optimistic and you haven't steeled yourself for the possibility of failure, you might be caught flat-footed," says Kate Sweeny, an associate professor of psychology at the University of California, Riverside, who studies how people cope with waiting. "But if you've worried, you've done a lot of the psychological work already, no matter the outcome."
> Most people find it torturous to wait for personal news-the results of a job interview, a pregnancy test, a medical exam or a bid on a home-whether they anticipate it to be good or bad.
> In multiple studies people report that the anticipation makes them feel sick and sleep poorly. They also say they felt psychologically paralyzed, because they couldn't plan for the future, and that this made them anxious. Some studies have shown that people feel better after receiving bad news than they did while they were waiting for it.
> In a study published in the journal "Emotion" in February, 2016, Dr. Sweeny and colleagues at the University of California, Riverside, showed that people resort to a number of coping strategies to manage their discomfort while waiting for an outcome. Dr. Sweeny calls this "misery management."
> The researchers surveyed 230 law school graduates from 27 law schools, all of whom were awaiting their result on the California bar exam. Participants completed questionnaires about their stress levels and anxiety at several points and reported how they attempted to cope: They braced to fail, especially as they got closer to hearing the news.
> They hoped for the best. They looked for silver linings in a potential bad outcome or attempted to play down its implications. ("The bar exam isn't important anyway.") They tried to distract themselves.
> They refused to think about the outcome at all.
> They also used a strategy called "proactive coping," where they planned how they'd cope if the news was bad. (Who would they call for support? What would they do to move on?) None of these coping mechanisms worked, according to the study. They failed to reduce the participants' distress-and some even made it worse.
> A better way to wait, the researchers found, is when participants agonized through their waiting period, ruminating and feeling anxious and pessimistic rather than attempting to minimize their anxiety and worry. Those who did this responded more productively to bad news and more joyfully to good news than participants who suffered little during the wait. This is "waiting well."


Shipley Bridge is my third KS campaign in a row....I'm still waiting. I've had one rejection and thought that I dealt with it rather well. The repair man says that the hole in the ceiling won't be too difficult to fix, but the smashed patio doors will take a little time.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

David Thompson said:


> What a difference a cover makes!
> 
> Shipley Bridge https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV has three times as many views as that of Crooks' Corner at this stage and more than eight times that of The Road to El Nido.
> 
> Who says 'Never judge a book by its cover?'
> 
> Amazed.


It is amazing the difference a cover makes! Congrats on the higher views so far!!


----------



## TT Rankin

Had a spot open up and already had What I Left Behind so nom'd Water Witch...best of luck Jacqueline and Ron!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

David Thompson said:


> What a difference a cover makes!
> 
> Shipley Bridge https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV has three times as many views as that of Crooks' Corner at this stage and more than eight times that of The Road to El Nido.
> 
> Who says 'Never judge a book by its cover?'
> 
> Amazed.


Definitely True!


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi everyone. It's my last few days for WHAT I LEFT BEHIND and I would be grateful for any nominations, if you would be so kind.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## lincolnjcole

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi everyone. It's my last few days for WHAT I LEFT BEHIND and I would be grateful for any nominations, if you would be so kind.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


I got you covered!


----------



## David Thompson

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi everyone. It's my last few days for WHAT I LEFT BEHIND and I would be grateful for any nominations, if you would be so kind.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Done! good luck!


----------



## ID Johnson

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi everyone. It's my last few days for WHAT I LEFT BEHIND and I would be grateful for any nominations, if you would be so kind.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Nominated! Best of luck!


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My next KS book, Nick of Time, has been approved and starts its campaign on the 24th, so soon I will be right back in here with you guys rending my clothes and pulling my hair over lack of H&T hours, etc.
> 
> I want to agree with Bill that if your book is rejected, a faster release is better than waiting. Yes, do a final polish, but don't wait weeks to release or it will lose momentum.
> 
> Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those waiting, and I wish those who just got rejected oodles of sales.


Already Julianne

Good luck, will be joining soon. Just wish I could find great beta readers. I could really use some feedback for my WIP

Bemy Wells


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi everyone. It's my last few days for WHAT I LEFT BEHIND and I would be grateful for any nominations, if you would be so kind.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Got you covered Jacky!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JacquelineWard said:


> Hi everyone. It's my last few days for WHAT I LEFT BEHIND and I would be grateful for any nominations, if you would be so kind.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Already got yours nominated -- best of luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello All,

The Final Enemy was up on Amazon yesterday afternoon and I hit the KS notify button around 4pm EST. Sales were only 25 copies at 99 cents maybe its early in the game??

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FNDQ68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495485988&sr=1-1&keywords=the+final+enemy

Thanks Dan


----------



## byjehunter

Jada Ryker said:


> Steve has helped so many people out of the goodness of his heart. Can you show your support by purchasing and writing a review for his wonderful KP book, Kelpie Dreams? It's on sale for 99 cents. I already did  (I missed his campaign, and didn't get to nominate it.)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kelpie-Dreams-Steve-Vernon-ebook/dp/B01CYNM152


I grabbed Steve's book as it seems just like my thing. Due to the size of my TBR shelf, it might take me a while to read and review though, sorry Steve!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The Final Enemy was up on Amazon yesterday afternoon and I hit the KS notify button around 4pm EST. Sales were only 25 copies at 99 cents maybe its early in the game??
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FNDQ68/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495485988&sr=1-1&keywords=the+final+enemy
> 
> Thanks Dan


ID posted a few pages back that her launch sales from the KS email were around 25 copies too... not sure if that's an average expectation of sales related to the KS campaign though.


----------



## byjehunter

Jada Ryker said:


> Here are some great resources for Kindle Scout information:
> 
> Lincoln Cole (Raven's Peak): KS stats (H&T and views self-reported by authors selected and not selected), previously published KP books with their months of selection, etc. Be sure and check out his stats! He also wrote a great guide to Kindle Scout (link is in his signature).
> 
> Jaxon Reed (The Emphatic Detective) posted on his blog about his KS experience (he's a two-time winner). This link takes you to his compilation of other KS experiences: http://jaxonreed.com/books/experiences-with-kindle-scout-perspectives-from-several-authors
> 
> Several from this forum are mentioned with links to their experiences and information.
> 
> Steve Vernon (Kelpie Dreams-on sale for 99 cents in May): Thirty Days of Scout to help you keep your sanity.
> 
> Lexi Revellian (Time Rats 1 and 2; she's a two-time winner): Link to her article about earning her advance.
> 
> Jim Nelson (Bridge Daughter): Multi-part series.
> 
> Jasmine Silvera (Death's Dancer): How she chose the KS option.
> 
> Cindy Marsch (Rosette: A Novel of Pioneer Michigan): Her post on selfpublishingadvice.org about running a campaign.
> 
> Jaxon also has a link to my experiences (Take the Body and Run) going into a campaign with neither social media presence nor followers. The link to the first post of the 2016 campaign is in my signature.
> 
> I also have posts for my new campaign (The Freak Show Below) with some new information I didn't have in first campaign posts. It's not hard to find because I don't write a lot of posts, but the link to the 2017 first part is here: http://jadaryker.com/?p=286 and you can click on to parts two and three.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the links, Jada. I'll be sure to check these out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jennifer Bull said:


> ID posted a few pages back that her launch sales from the KS email were around 25 copies too... not sure if that's an average expectation of sales related to the KS campaign though.


On the first day, I only got 18, but the book really took off from there.

It's also worth mentioning that even 18 was better than the first day for any other book I've released so far.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rfoster said:


> A certainly hope so for you,if anyone deserves it you do. I was debating doing a 3rd after this ones over. The month plus of wait throws me off my game on sequels it seems. Maybe you inspire me to do one more


Julianne's spirit is definitely inspiring!

I think my attitude toward KS is, "What do you have to lose?" I know what you mean about sequels, but over time I believe we can train ourselves to not let our whole brains get swallowed up by the campaign (as mine was the first time). Next time I intend to be more productive during the campaign.


----------



## byjehunter

ID Johnson said:


> Just downloaded it and will leave a review once I get to it in my stack of TBR. Looking forward to it!
> I know you were asking Bill (who knows a lot more than I do!) but I will say I started my AMS ads as soon as Amazon would let me. I only got about 25 downloads from my KS email and I had almost 3000 views. I know views aren't nominations, but even if only 10% of my views were nominations, that means only about, what, less than 1% bought the book? (I'm not a mathematician, but it wasn't stellar!) Obviously, you could have better results than I did, but I wanted to take advantage of the small push I got with those 25 sales, so I went ahead and started promos pretty quickly. I let off a bit today and my sales are showing it. So that's my 2 cents for what it's worth. With 97 more, you can buy a book!


I hear you, ID. I grabbed your book.


----------



## byjehunter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> 4th time's a charm?


Good Luck! You're amazing to do it all so quickly. I'm hoping to do a second one but it won't be until September at the earliest!


----------



## Knox

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All,
> The Final Enemy was up on Amazon yesterday afternoon and I hit the KS notify button around 4pm EST. Sales were only 25 copies at 99 cents maybe its early in the game??


Did your email go out that fast? I hit the button on Friday at 1pm...and my email just went out to Scouters last night at 6pm. 
I'm a little disappointed in the result so far-- but I have to admit that it was a push I wouldn't have had otherwise, so I'm grateful!


----------



## ID Johnson

byjehunter said:


> I hear you, ID. I grabbed your book.


Awww! Thank you!! Hope you like it. Of course, if you're TBR pile is anything like mine, it might be next year before you get to it!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Knox said:


> Did your email go out that fast? I hit the button on Friday at 1pm...and my email just went out to Scouters last night at 6pm.
> I'm a little disappointed in the result so far-- but I have to admit that it was a push I wouldn't have had otherwise, so I'm grateful!


Good Point
The KS email went out at 6pm last night as well (actually 6;02)


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Knox said:


> Did your email go out that fast? I hit the button on Friday at 1pm...and my email just went out to Scouters last night at 6pm.
> I'm a little disappointed in the result so far-- but I have to admit that it was a push I wouldn't have had otherwise, so I'm grateful!


I thought your email was quite slow to arrive, but I'd honestly lost track of when people finished and got their KS responses! I got yours and Dan's emails at the same time, so it's like they send them out in batches.


----------



## Michael Sussman

The biggest mistake I made in my campaign is exactly the same as the one Tom identifies on his thread. That was doing a cover reveal on Facebook and Twitter prior to starting the contest. That post received much more attention than the following one, two weeks later, announcing the start of my campaign. 

Speaking of Facebook, I think one of the best promotional efforts I made was to PM some of my friends and ask if I might post an appeal for nominations on their timelines. I pasted into the PM my low-key appeal, so they could see exactly what I planned to post, and said it was fine, of course, if they preferred I didn't. No one declined.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

I wanted to give everyone a heads up that I just received an email from a "JD Dunne" claiming to be a "book scout" for Pulse LLC (pulsepub.net), "an independent publishing firm." His message says: "After reading The Book Knights, I wanted to contact you about putting you in contact with an editor at Pulse." He must be trolling the Kindle Scout campaigns in order to connect with authors, and he found me through the "Contact Me" page of my website. I checked out Pulse and they don't look legit. Be wary, and spread the word.


----------



## Knox

Jennifer Bull said:


> I thought your email was quite slow to arrive, but I'd honestly lost track of when people finished and got their KS responses! I got yours and Dan's emails at the same time, so it's like they send them out in batches.


Ah, you are so right-- they sent them out in a batch. Boy, that was a long wait all weekend and Monday after releasing, sweating wondering when it would drop! I definitely lost some momentum in the interim I didn't count on due to the unknown...


----------



## Robertson

Steve Vernon said:


> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> *********************************************************************************
> Lastly, don't forget that my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is available on Amazon.com for only 99 cents for the rest of May. If you have been thinking about picking up a copy, this is the time to do it!


Thanks for adding my book to the list, Steve. I should have thanked you much earlier but I'm getting sidetracked by all the bad news and stuff out there. Very difficult times!

I've learnt so much from this board, thanks to your generous sharing of info. My second campaign is running low key so far, but I'm preparing a big push to my contacts for the last week. Last time, the only H&T hours were right at the end. Even though the book hasn't been H&T yet, the page views after 12 days are already three times what they were after 30 days the previous time. Not sure if that's good or not so good?



Michael Sussman said:


> The biggest mistake I made in my campaign is exactly the same as the one Tom identifies on his thread. That was doing a cover reveal on Facebook and Twitter prior to starting the contest. That post received much more attention than the following one, two weeks later, announcing the start of my campaign.


I've had a similar experience. I exhausted all my contacts in the first week without getting into H&T.

Good luck to everyone cruising through a campaign. I was very surprised to see some of the recent rejections, TBH.

Robertson


----------



## Patrick Tylee

David Thompson said:


> What a difference a cover makes!
> 
> Who says 'Never judge a book by its cover?'


For my debut novel, I partnered with a local web developer/artist for the cover. She built it with my...cough...help.
I was pleased with the result.
We printed 100 copies to start.

Then I contracted with Crimson River Productions in London, for a fully cinematic book trailer.
Their Project Manager skyped me to say, "You've got a great story, a great trailer, and a...good cover. Let us help."
I negotiated a deal for two covers. They used stills taken during the trailer shoot with the same model.

When I'm tabling a live event, I routinely see people stop and point at the book from twenty feet away, then come over to check it out.
Little Ella's fierce glare grabs you and pulls you in. Then up close, you can see her eye is really Jupiter. A single strand of hair falls across her evil little nose.

Money well spent.


----------



## C L Salaski

Patrick Tylee said:


> For my debut novel, I partnered with a local web developer/artist for the cover. She built it with my...cough...help.
> I was pleased with the result.
> We printed 100 copies to start.
> 
> Then I contracted with Crimson River Productions in London, for a fully cinematic book trailer.
> Their Project Manager skyped me to say, "You've got a great story, a great trailer, and a...good cover. Let us help."
> I negotiated a deal for two covers. They used stills taken during the trailer shoot with the same model.
> 
> When I'm tabling a live event, I routinely see people stop and point at the book from twenty feet away, then come over to check it out.
> Little Ella's fierce glare grabs you and pulls you in. Then up close, you can see her eye is really Jupiter. A single strand of hair falls across her evil little nose.
> 
> Money well spent.


Yes, that's great, but you can never judge a book by its cover. I didn't even bother to read the excerpt for the last book chosen for publication by Kindle Scout because I felt the cover was unappealing. I just now took a peek at the first couple pages and it, of course, is very well written. So what do we know? It's the story and the writing. Not the cover, not the stats. A well-written, engaging story.


----------



## Used To Be BH

J.G. McKenney said:


> I wanted to give everyone a heads up that I just received an email from a "JD Dunne" claiming to be a "book scout" for Pulse LLC (pulsepub.net), "an independent publishing firm." His message says: "After reading The Book Knights, I wanted to contact you about putting you in contact with an editor at Pulse." He must be trolling the Kindle Scout campaigns in order to connect with authors, and he found me through the "Contact Me" page of my website. I checked out Pulse and they don't look legit. Be wary, and spread the word.


When you checked them out, did you just look at the website? It's not the best I've ever seen (a lot of spots where you might expect to click to go to a book, the image isn't clickable, as in their slider), and it would be nice if contract terms were actually on the site, but in other ways they look legit to me. Perhaps I'm missing something. Their books go back to at least 2012, they have a decent-sized catalog for a small press, and, though their books aren't flying off the shelves, they haven't sunk into the abyss, either. Covers appear well-designed, and pricing looks reasonable. Had I looked at them without having read your comment, they would have looked like any other small press to me.

Oh, there was one thing that was odd: not accepted agented submissions. Did that seem odd to you, too? I've never seen that before, and it could be suspicious.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

J.G. McKenney said:


> I wanted to give everyone a heads up that I just received an email from a "JD Dunne" claiming to be a "book scout" for Pulse LLC (pulsepub.net), "an independent publishing firm." His message says: "After reading The Book Knights, I wanted to contact you about putting you in contact with an editor at Pulse." He must be trolling the Kindle Scout campaigns in order to connect with authors, and he found me through the "Contact Me" page of my website. I checked out Pulse and they don't look legit. Be wary, and spread the word.


Thanks for the heads up! Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Knox said:


> Ah, you are so right-- they sent them out in a batch. Boy, that was a long wait all weekend and Monday after releasing, sweating wondering when it would drop! I definitely lost some momentum in the interim I didn't count on due to the unknown...


That seems to be an 'interesting' way to do it. Many 'scouts' (and i don't think there really many organic readers on Scout) nominate a couple of books and that would be a mini-competition again!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Bill Hiatt said:


> When you checked them out, did you just look at the website? It's not the best I've ever seen (a lot of spots where you might expect to click to go to a book, the image isn't clickable, as in their slider), and it would be nice if contract terms were actually on the site, but in other ways they look legit to me. Perhaps I'm missing something. Their books go back to at least 2012, they have a decent-sized catalog for a small press, and, though their books aren't flying off the shelves, they haven't sunk into the abyss, either. Covers appear well-designed, and pricing looks reasonable. Had I looked at them without having read your comment, they would have looked like any other small press to me.
> 
> Oh, there was one thing that was odd: not accepted agented submissions. Did that seem odd to you, too? I've never seen that before, and it could be suspicious.


Yes, there were a few red flags. The "no agents" policy was one. They also provide "services." And it seems odd there were no direct links to their books. I had to search for them, and they only seemed to exist on Amazon (and except for one, weren't selling). So they really couldn't offer an author anything more than they could already get from KDP/Createspace. And if a KS author was to get a Kindle Press deal, much less. I may feel them out if my campaign fails, but warily.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Bill Hiatt said:


> When you checked them out, did you just look at the website? It's not the best I've ever seen (a lot of spots where you might expect to click to go to a book, the image isn't clickable, as in their slider), and it would be nice if contract terms were actually on the site, but in other ways they look legit to me. Perhaps I'm missing something. Their books go back to at least 2012, they have a decent-sized catalog for a small press, and, though their books aren't flying off the shelves, they haven't sunk into the abyss, either. Covers appear well-designed, and pricing looks reasonable. Had I looked at them without having read your comment, they would have looked like any other small press to me.
> 
> Oh, there was one thing that was odd: not accepted agented submissions. Did that seem odd to you, too? I've never seen that before, and it could be suspicious.


There are a number of things that set off alarm bells for me with their (very poor) website. I also found this article from an author who had experience with them (this was just from a google search and I do not know the validity of the source etc) -- http://www.theadventurouswriter.com/blogwriting/publishing-contract-cancelled-how-to-save-your-writing-career/. I wouldn't be shocked if they were a vanity publisher (made the author pay for their publishing services) based on the lack of submission guidelines or contract info available on their site. Perhaps they are a genuine small press but I wouldn't go near them.


----------



## Knox

Dan Petrosini author said:


> That seems to be an 'interesting' way to do it. Many 'scouts' (and i don't think there really many organic readers on Scout) nominate a couple of books and that would be a mini-competition again!


Absolutely! I had no idea we would be made to go head-to-head again!


----------



## Starkenberg

I'm running my campaign with a trip to Aruba smack dab in the middle. I'll effectively be unplugged for 10 days, not worrying about my campaign, but rather the plight of the good people of Middle Earth or perhaps the (less good, borderline evil) people of Westeros.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

J.G. McKenney said:


> I wanted to give everyone a heads up that I just received an email from a "JD Dunne" claiming to be a "book scout" for Pulse LLC (pulsepub.net), "an independent publishing firm." His message says: "After reading The Book Knights, I wanted to contact you about putting you in contact with an editor at Pulse." He must be trolling the Kindle Scout campaigns in order to connect with authors, and he found me through the "Contact Me" page of my website. I checked out Pulse and they don't look legit. Be wary, and spread the word.


Yeah, I don't know what they're doing, but they are not a publisher. I looked up some of the books they "published" and the paperbacks are done through CreateSpace! At most, I'd call them a formatting service. I also looked at the stats on the two books I looked up. Not good stats. My debut novel I published myself has better stats. You are right, J. G., not anything authors should get involved with. They aren't providing anything you can't do yourself, and they are swooping up your money and publishing rights. No thanks.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jennifer Bull said:


> There are a number of things that set off alarm bells for me with their (very poor) website. I also found this article from an author who had experience with them (this was just from a google search and I do not know the validity of the source etc) -- http://www.theadventurouswriter.com/blogwriting/publishing-contract-cancelled-how-to-save-your-writing-career/. I wouldn't be shocked if they were a vanity publisher (made the author pay for their publishing services) based on the lack of submission guidelines or contract info available on their site. Perhaps they are a genuine small press but I wouldn't go near them.


I'll definitely be staying away. I guess I should be flattered that the "book scout" thought my writing was good enough to profit from! That should be worth at least 6 hours on the H&T list.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yeah, I don't know what their doing, but they are not a publisher. I looked up some of the books they "published" and the paperbacks are done through CreateSpace! At most, I'd call them a formatting service. I also looked at the stats on the two books I looked up. Not good stats. My debut novel I published myself has better stats. You are right, J. G., not anything authors should get involved with. They aren't providing anything you can't do yourself, and they are swooping up your money and publishing rights. No thanks.


I agree completely, Julianne.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

It's alive!

Please add me to the list, Steve!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13GYBTJOH7M3X

Oh, and if anyone wants to see the trailer I just made for Nick, it's on my Twitter [at]J_Q_Johnson. I'd love to get some feedback. Now me, I think it rocks considering I did it myself, but I'd like to hear what people who are not me think, lol.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> It's alive!
> 
> Please add me to the list, Steve!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13GYBTJOH7M3X
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants to see the trailer I just made for Nick, it's on my Twitter [at]J_Q_Johnson. I'd love to get some feedback. Now me, I think it rocks considering I did it myself, but I'd like to hear what people who are not me think, lol.


I've got a good feeling about this one, Julianne! It looks fab. Got it saved and ready to nominate later. Best of luck


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
1 day left  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
2 days left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
2 days left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
2 days left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
2 days left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
3 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
4 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
5 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
8 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
8 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
11 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
11 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
11 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
15 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
15 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
16 days left  Plunge by John Greco
17 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
17 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
17 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
19 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
19 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
22 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
24 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
24 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
26 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
29 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

*********************************************************************************
Do you like to cook? Find out how Kindle Scout authors can cook - FOR FREE!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0175UM12W


----------



## T E Scott Writer

I've got what i left behind, the water witch and, um, me! I'll get hubs to use his account so I can get all four of us nominated!

Tania (City Under Ice)


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Nominated from Steve's list with my newly opened slots. Good luck!

If anyone wants to read/review Vigilante Angels Book I: The Priest send me a private message and I'll send you whatever file format you require. It's only 46k words so a quick read.

I have the pre-order set up at 99 cents and it ships June 2 and I'd like to have some reviews in place if possible. I'm hitting up the known reviewers on the web now. I'm going to push the 'available' button on Scout for a pre-order, a bit risky I know, but I need to use the ten days to get the marketing in place and do a last read-through.

Thanks for all of the sharing and support here! The book is at:

http://amzn.to/2rPsGiv


----------



## Jada Ryker

Jennifer Bull said:


> There are a number of things that set off alarm bells for me with their (very poor) website. I also found this article from an author who had experience with them (this was just from a google search and I do not know the validity of the source etc) -- http://www.theadventurouswriter.com/blogwriting/publishing-contract-cancelled-how-to-save-your-writing-career/. I wouldn't be shocked if they were a vanity publisher (made the author pay for their publishing services) based on the lack of submission guidelines or contract info available on their site. Perhaps they are a genuine small press but I wouldn't go near them.


JG and Jennifer, you guys are smart to approach Pulse Publishing with caution. I got the same email yesterday. I checked some of the books on their site and they're not doing even as well as some of my low in the paid ranking self-published books. I posted about it in another group, and a recent KS winner plus at least one other person with an active campaign got the email. Lincoln thinks it's a phishing scam and Steve advised backing away. I'm taking their wise advice.

In case anyone is curious, here's what it says:

Dear Jada Ryker,
My name is Lily Wasserman and I am a Book Scout intern for the publishing firm Pulse out of North Carolina. I came across your novel "The Freak Show Below" on Kindle Scout and thought your work might be a good fit to be one of Pulse's Mystery/Suspense/Thriller titles.
Pulse is a thriving independent publishing firm that first opened its doors in 2012. To date, we've published numerous bestselling titles by authors from all over the world. As evidence of our continued growth and success, we now have eight distinct publishing imprints (genres): Enrapture (romance), Propel (young adult fiction), The 6 (urban fiction), Exalt (Christian fiction), Enigma (mystery/suspense/thrillers), Verge (erotica), VerseSeven (poetry), and BullCity (Durham-based authors and stories).
As we are not a subsidy or vanity press, there is never a charge to authors for any of our services, which include all of the following:
- One-on-one author support
- Comprehensive copy and content editing
- High quality book cover design
- Professional manuscript formatting/layout
- Worldwide distribution
- Extensive marketing and promotion (book teasers/trailers, press releases, cover reveals, virtual tour arrangements, securing book reviews, media bookings, etc.)
We offer higher than industry standard royalties, and our publishing contract terms are negotiable. For more info on our authors and their writings, visit our website: http://www.pulsepub.net.
If you are interested in publishing with us, please email me back at [email protected] and I will give you the contact information for our Enigma editor!

Have a good day,

Lily Wasserman
Pulse Book Scout


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
The Water Witch by Ron Foster
City Under Ice by Te Olivant

Good luck!

Mark

For a limited time, you can read my second young adult novel for free on Wattpad:

https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## John Greco

Jada Ryker said:


> JG and Jennifer, you guys are smart to approach Pulse Publishing with caution. I got the same email yesterday. I checked some of the books on their site and they're not doing even as well as some of my low in the paid ranking self-published books. I posted about it in another group, and a recent KS winner plus at least one other person with an active campaign got the email. Lincoln thinks it's a phishing scam and Steve advised backing away. I'm taking their wise advice.
> 
> In case anyone is curious, here's what it says:
> 
> Dear Jada Ryker,
> My name is Lily Wasserman and I am a Book Scout intern for the publishing firm Pulse out of North Carolina. I came across your novel "The Freak Show Below" on Kindle Scout and thought your work might be a good fit to be one of Pulse's Mystery/Suspense/Thriller titles.
> Pulse is a thriving independent publishing firm that first opened its doors in 2012. To date, we've published numerous bestselling titles by authors from all over the world. As evidence of our continued growth and success, we now have eight distinct publishing imprints (genres): Enrapture (romance), Propel (young adult fiction), The 6 (urban fiction), Exalt (Christian fiction), Enigma (mystery/suspense/thrillers), Verge (erotica), VerseSeven (poetry), and BullCity (Durham-based authors and stories).
> As we are not a subsidy or vanity press, there is never a charge to authors for any of our services, which include all of the following:
> - One-on-one author support
> - Comprehensive copy and content editing
> - High quality book cover design
> - Professional manuscript formatting/layout
> - Worldwide distribution
> - Extensive marketing and promotion (book teasers/trailers, press releases, cover reveals, virtual tour arrangements, securing book reviews, media bookings, etc.)
> We offer higher than industry standard royalties, and our publishing contract terms are negotiable. For more info on our authors and their writings, visit our website: http://www.pulsepub.net.
> If you are interested in publishing with us, please email me back at [email protected] and I will give you the contact information for our Enigma editor!
> 
> Have a good day,
> 
> Lily Wasserman
> Pulse Book Scout


I received the same email a few days ago. I checked out their website and didn't see where they were able to offer anything I couldn't do myself. I think a lot of people are enthralled by the thought, "Someone wants to publish my book!" and they willingly give up a chunk of their royalties and their publishing rights.

Getting a real publishing deal is hard. That's why there are agents and acquisition editors and all that. If someone seeks you out, making it seem easy, there's a good chance they're after something else.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jada Ryker said:


> JG and Jennifer, you guys are smart to approach Pulse Publishing with caution. I got the same email yesterday. I checked some of the books on their site and they're not doing even as well as some of my low in the paid ranking self-published books. I posted about it in another group, and a recent KS winner plus at least one other person with an active campaign got the email. Lincoln thinks it's a phishing scam and Steve advised backing away. I'm taking their wise advice.
> 
> In case anyone is curious, here's what it says:
> 
> Dear Jada Ryker,
> My name is Lily Wasserman and I am a Book Scout intern for the publishing firm Pulse out of North Carolina. I came across your novel "The Freak Show Below" on Kindle Scout and thought your work might be a good fit to be one of Pulse's Mystery/Suspense/Thriller titles.
> Pulse is a thriving independent publishing firm that first opened its doors in 2012. To date, we've published numerous bestselling titles by authors from all over the world. As evidence of our continued growth and success, we now have eight distinct publishing imprints (genres): Enrapture (romance), Propel (young adult fiction), The 6 (urban fiction), Exalt (Christian fiction), Enigma (mystery/suspense/thrillers), Verge (erotica), VerseSeven (poetry), and BullCity (Durham-based authors and stories).
> As we are not a subsidy or vanity press, there is never a charge to authors for any of our services, which include all of the following:
> - One-on-one author support
> - Comprehensive copy and content editing
> - High quality book cover design
> - Professional manuscript formatting/layout
> - Worldwide distribution
> - Extensive marketing and promotion (book teasers/trailers, press releases, cover reveals, virtual tour arrangements, securing book reviews, media bookings, etc.)
> We offer higher than industry standard royalties, and our publishing contract terms are negotiable. For more info on our authors and their writings, visit our website: http://www.pulsepub.net.
> If you are interested in publishing with us, please email me back at [email protected] and I will give you the contact information for our Enigma editor!
> 
> Have a good day,
> 
> Lily Wasserman
> Pulse Book Scout


The fact that they have people trolling KS was enough for me to avoid them. You'd think they'd at least wait until we'd been turned down by Kindle Press. It's not like I'm going to bail on a chance to have my book marketed by Amazon to have them help me self-publish--which is what it looks like they do. And I don't need help to self-publish, anyway. They do have one author, Wanda B. Campbell, selling well, but the others aren't. Maybe Pulse offered her promotion services, and maybe not. If her work is good, she probably would have done better on her own by not having to share her royalties.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

John Greco said:


> I received the same email a few days ago. I checked out their website and didn't see where they were able to offer anything I couldn't do myself. I think a lot of people are enthralled by the thought, "Someone wants to publish my book!" and they willingly give up a chunk of their royalties and their publishing rights.
> 
> Getting a real publishing deal is hard. That's why there are agents and acquisition editors and all that. If someone seeks you out, making it seem easy, there's a good chance they're after something else.


I agree. And think about the fact that once you sign that contract, all of your royalties go through the publisher. So, you have to trust them to handle the money properly, and if they get into a financial pinch, where do you think the money is gonna go--to you and their other authors, or to pay their bills and buy their groceries? If they go under you will probably never see all of your royalties. Do a little a little Googling and you will find articles like this one on the Writers Beware website: http://accrispin.blogspot.com/2016/12/torquere-press-is-closing.html


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated the top three on the list, and I just tossed my hat back into the ring this morning! My campaign will hopefully be live in a couple of days for nomination! It's exciting and I'm planning on trying a bunch of new things out this time around (and, of course, I'll blog about all of it to let you know how things go!).

As soon as I get a link, I'll add it on here!


----------



## Rfoster

Well one day left for nominations for The Water Witch  and have been quite surprised at the number of views last few days. I got over 200 yesterday and did absolutely nothing other than my normal twitter posts and my campaign has been dead slow mostly. Its got to be me my cover or genre, I campaigned pretty hard last time , had overall a lot more views and HT but comparing the numbers at the end its been more than double response right at the end doing nothing. Gives me a bit more confidence in this latest book, I know lots of people wait to the end just to get a book hopefully but it seems like a lot of people actually want this one or find something appealing about it.Well we see and do the long waiting room routine, thanks for all who nominated and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Used To Be BH

J.G. McKenney said:


> Yes, there were a few red flags. The "no agents" policy was one. They also provide "services." And it seems odd there were no direct links to their books. I had to search for them, and they only seemed to exist on Amazon (and except for one, weren't selling). So they really couldn't offer an author anything more than they could already get from KDP/Createspace. And if a KS author was to get a Kindle Press deal, much less. I may feel them out if my campaign fails, but warily.


Yes, on closer inspection, I think that you and the others who responded are quite right. There are significant red flags. (I long ago stopped looking at small presses because even the legit ones didn't seem to offer much more than I could do myself--except giving me the distinction of being traditionally published--but if I were still looking, I'd pass right by this one.)

I wasn't thinking about this originally, but since offers in Kindle Scout can't consider another offer until and unless they get rejected, it's an odd population to approach.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

lincolnjcole said:


> Nominated the top three on the list, and I just tossed my hat back into the ring this morning! My campaign will hopefully be live in a couple of days for nomination! It's exciting and I'm planning on trying a bunch of new things out this time around (and, of course, I'll blog about all of it to let you know how things go!).
> 
> As soon as I get a link, I'll add it on here!


Good luck, Lincoln!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jennifer Bull said:


> Good luck, Lincoln!


Thank you! This time around, I'm just hoping to have some fun with it (I have a launch plan if it doesn't get picked too, but Kindle scout would still be better!)


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Rfoster said:


> Well one day left for nominations for The Water Witch and have been quite surprised at the number of views last few days. I got over 200 yesterday and did absolutely nothing other than my normal twitter posts and my campaign has been dead slow mostly. Its got to be me my cover or genre, I campaigned pretty hard last time , had overall a lot more views and HT but comparing the numbers at the end its been more than double response right at the end doing nothing. Gives me a bit more confidence in this latest book, I know lots of people wait to the end just to get a book hopefully but it seems like a lot of people actually want this one or find something appealing about it.Well we see and do the long waiting room routine, thanks for all who nominated and good luck to everyone.


It's amazing how much of a helping hand you get from this thread in the final days too... and being on the H&T list near the end gets you a lot of views too. You do have a fab cover though  Best of luck!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, on closer inspection, I think that you and the others who responded are quite right. There are significant red flags. (I long ago stopped looking at small presses because even the legit ones didn't seem to offer much more than I could do myself--except giving me the distinction of being traditionally published--but if I were still looking, I'd pass right by this one.)
> 
> I wasn't thinking about this originally, but since offers in Kindle Scout can't consider another offer until and unless they get rejected, it's an odd population to approach.


I feel the same about small presses -- they often cannot offer any more than I can do myself, and they're more likely to close down, leaving the author with the headache of rights reversion, royalty payments outstanding, and (potentially) loss of reviews that were associated with the book's original Amazon page. Also many of them have poor cover art and/or editing. Good point, that does make it an odd approach. Maybe they're hoping to catch people who still want the traditionally published tag before they go ahead with self-publishing. Who knows!


----------



## ID Johnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Nominated the top three on the list, and I just tossed my hat back into the ring this morning! My campaign will hopefully be live in a couple of days for nomination! It's exciting and I'm planning on trying a bunch of new things out this time around (and, of course, I'll blog about all of it to let you know how things go!).
> 
> As soon as I get a link, I'll add it on here!


Best of luck! I'm really looking forward to reading your blog posts. I've learned so much about marketing from your experiences. Thanks for doing so much to help the rest of us out!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> Best of luck! I'm really looking forward to reading your blog posts. I've learned so much about marketing from your experiences. Thanks for doing so much to help the rest of us out!!


NP! With luck I'll have some awesome new tips soon after I try some new stuff out!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Last ditch effort to get enough supporters for my Thunderclap campaign. Actually, I'm surprised to have as many supporters as I have at this point. Steve's suggestion of the FB groups helped a ton!

Anyway, if anyone is willing to support, there's only 1 day left and last I checked, only 12 more supporters needed. Here's the link.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57116-the-things-we-do-for-love

Thanks!

Top 3 nominees supported.


----------



## Rfoster

AnitaLouise said:


> Last ditch effort to get enough supporters for my Thunderclap campaign. Actually, I'm surprised to have as many supporters as I have at this point. Steve's suggestion of the FB groups helped a ton!
> 
> Anyway, if anyone is willing to support, there's only 1 day left and last I checked, only 12 more supporters needed. Here's the link.
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57116-the-things-we-do-for-love
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Done good luck
> 
> Top 3 nominees supported.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Thank you, thank you, thank you to all who supported my first Thunderclap campaign. I MADE IT!! Just received notice of 100th supporter. WooHoo! 

You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Nominated the top three on the list, and I just tossed my hat back into the ring this morning! My campaign will hopefully be live in a couple of days for nomination! It's exciting and I'm planning on trying a bunch of new things out this time around (and, of course, I'll blog about all of it to let you know how things go!).
> 
> As soon as I get a link, I'll add it on here!


Huzzah! My link just went live today. We can be campaign buddies.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Huzzah! My link just went live today. We can be campaign buddies.


Awesome! Sounds fantastic!

I've been telling myself for weeks I wouldn't make myself frantic for this campaign...

It isn't even live yet and I've already failed that plan!

Oh well, lol.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

lincolnjcole said:


> Awesome! Sounds fantastic!
> 
> I've been telling myself for weeks I wouldn't make myself frantic for this campaign...
> 
> It isn't even live yet and I've already failed that plan!
> 
> Oh well, lol.


Congratulations, Lincoln and Julianne, I'm adding your books to my "save" list and hoping for my congratulations on your winning choices and free copies emails soon.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> I feel the same about small presses -- they often cannot offer any more than I can do myself, and they're more likely to close down, leaving the author with the headache of rights reversion, royalty payments outstanding, and (potentially) loss of reviews that were associated with the book's original Amazon page. Also many of them have poor cover art and/or editing. Good point, that does make it an odd approach. Maybe they're hoping to catch people who still want the traditionally published tag before they go ahead with self-publishing. Who knows!


Too true. The problem is that there are a bunch of people out there calling themselves small publishers who aren't actually publishers at all. Many are writers who "publish" on the side, and many are folks that have zero experience with publishing. Literally anyone can put up a website and call themselves a publisher. But writers can look for warning signs. Look at the people involved and their publishing experience. If they've never worked for another publisher then they have no experience. Look at books published and their rankings. Check the publisher on the paperback, if it's not the name of the publisher, it's a bad sign. Do they offer an advance? Even if it's smallish, 2k or less, it proves the company is making money. Offering a higher percentage of royalties costs a small publisher nothing, and a higher percentage of nothing gets the writer nothing. How long have they been in business? There are legit small publishers around and they've been in business for a while. Even legit small publisher can go belly up, or be bought out. Your publishing rights can be tied up for years if this happens.

You have to carefully weigh what is actually offered against what you stand to lose.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AnitaLouise said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you to all who supported my first Thunderclap campaign. I MADE IT!! Just received notice of 100th supporter. WooHoo!
> 
> You guys ROCK!!!


Hey! I think that was me!  Glad you made it, and happy to support your Thunderclap!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Congratulations, Lincoln and Julianne, I'm adding your books to my "save" list and hoping for my congratulations on your winning choices and free copies emails soon.


That would be awesome. Never fear though, this time around I'm giving free copies to all the folks who nominate. It's in my thank you note and everything.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> That would be awesome. Never fear though, this time around I'm giving free copies to all the folks who nominate. It's in my thank you note and everything.


Super cool. I considered that and then thought maybe it would be better to decide later lol. I might go with free or 99 cents, not sure yet.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> That would be awesome. Never fear though, this time around I'm giving free copies to all the folks who nominate. It's in my thank you note and everything.


You are the fairy godmother of this group! Thank you from one of your many Cinderellas.


----------



## stillmyheart

Got the top two on the list!

So far, this campaign has been a good bit different from my last one. More hits, but fewer hours in Hot & Trending so far. I'm still anxious about it, but in a more lowkey sort of way. I feel like there's no way to _not_ be anxious about it, even if you've done it before, but at least you know what to expect going in for round two (or three, or more... XD). I will say that it doesn't seem to be affecting my ability to write, as I'm intending to start working on my next project tonight, a supernatural series; during my last campaign, I couldn't focus on much of anything while it was running, so this is a nice change.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

stillmyheart said:


> Got the top two on the list!
> 
> So far, this campaign has been a good bit different from my last one. More hits, but fewer hours in Hot & Trending so far. I'm still anxious about it, but in a more lowkey sort of way. I feel like there's no way to _not_ be anxious about it, even if you've done it before, but at least you know what to expect going in for round two (or three, or more... XD). I will say that it doesn't seem to be affecting my ability to write, as I'm intending to start working on my next project tonight, a supernatural series; during my last campaign, I couldn't focus on much of anything while it was running, so this is a nice change.


I'm struggling with it. I want to check on my campaign 24/7. It's very hard to pay attention to everything else but I do it. I hope this next campaign runs smooth and I get the email of your success. I've been continuing to vote from the top of the list and tweeting the other campaigns.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I check way too much myself.  I seriously hope KP doesn't keep track of that sort of thing, lol!
Well, it took just over 24 hours, but I am finally on the H&T list.  I know it won't last, but it's nice while it's happening.  I did a major push today on my blog and on facebook pages to get there.  I'm saving my newletter for in a few days.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. It looks like a sunny day today. I'm going to go and turn the garden this morning after breakfast. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and I want to get this done before the weekend. On Saturday morning I'll be taking my book table to a local crafts fair and trying to sell a few more books.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  What I Left Behind by Jacqueline Ward
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Water Witch by Ron Foster
1 day left  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
1 day left  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
1 day left  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
1 day left  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
2 days left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
3 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
4 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
7 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
7 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
10 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
10 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
10 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
14 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
14 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
15 days left  Plunge by John Greco
16 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
16 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
16 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
18 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
18 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
21 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
23 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
23 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
25 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
28 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

*********************************************************************************
Don't forget to pick up a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS, only 99 cents on Amazon.com for the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152

[/quote]


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Jennifer Bull said:


> There are a number of things that set off alarm bells for me with their (very poor) website. I also found this article from an author who had experience with them (this was just from a google search and I do not know the validity of the source etc) -- http://www.theadventurouswriter.com/blogwriting/publishing-contract-cancelled-how-to-save-your-writing-career/. I wouldn't be shocked if they were a vanity publisher (made the author pay for their publishing services) based on the lack of submission guidelines or contract info available on their site. Perhaps they are a genuine small press but I wouldn't go near them.


Hey, whaddayaknow, I've also been contacted by them. I feel validated now  Not sure why but Facebook pages no longer seem to notify me of messages received. I only stumbled on this one today. Hope everyone's doing well and best of luck to those in their final days. I've got the top ones nominated!


----------



## David Thompson

Quick question...

Anyone know how long it takes KS to inform authors one way or the other? I'm beginning to think they may have lost my MS!


----------



## David Thompson

Mark Gardner said:


> Per the terms of the KS agreement, it's up to 15 days after your campaign ended.


Thanks Mark...up to 4 more days of jumping every time I get mail!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

David Thompson said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes KS to inform authors one way or the other? I'm beginning to think they may have lost my MS!


It took them 10 days to reject The Final Enemy.


----------



## Used To Be BH

David Thompson said:


> Thanks Mark...up to 4 more days of jumping every time I get mail!


I know the waiting is bad, but I tend to think that may indicate more serious consideration, which is something. (I say that even though my book was rejected almost instantly!)


----------



## Patricia KC

stillmyheart said:


> So far, this campaign has been a good bit different from my last one. More hits, but fewer hours in Hot & Trending so far. I'm still anxious about it, but in a more lowkey sort of way. I feel like there's no way to _not_ be anxious about it, even if you've done it before, but at least you know what to expect going in for round two (or three, or more... XD). I will say that it doesn't seem to be affecting my ability to write, as I'm intending to start working on my next project tonight, a supernatural series; during my last campaign, I couldn't focus on much of anything while it was running, so this is a nice change.


I too have far less anxiety this time around. I think what's missing is the overwhelming stress over my inability to effectively promote and the feeling (okay, fear) that I should be doing more. Stats-wise, this campaign has already surpassed the final numbers of my first with far less attempted promotion. The empirical data suggests that the all encompassing anxiety the first time was for naught. 

Even with better stats, I know that in the end selection comes down to "Does this meet our current needs?" just as it does with any publisher. I fully expect to be pulling my hair out and chewing antacids once I enter the waiting period.

p.s. I am following Steve's list and saving and nominating. I just don't post my nominations.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Nominated the top three on Steve's list.
Good Luck Dan


----------



## Jennifer Bull

David Thompson said:


> Thanks Mark...up to 4 more days of jumping every time I get mail!


I think the longest I've seen is one that took a day longer than Cindy's. I think Cindy's took 12 or 13 days. You're day 11 today? Given that tomorrow's a Friday, my guess is you'll hear tomorrow. Tues and Fri seem to be the most common days for a response. Best of luck!


----------



## TT Rankin

Day 20 of my campaign and I'm holding steady at 370 page views, 0 hours "Hot and Trending". Not sure at this point I'd even have any time spent in "Lukewarm and Noticeable". I guess in hindsight I probably should have made a plan beyond that of just hitting "submit". 

On the other hand, as unpredictable as the KS gods are I'm fairly certain I'm in a dead heat with the other current campaigns for being selected! Lol...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Patricia KC said:


> I too have far less anxiety this time around. I think what's missing is the overwhelming stress over my inability to effectively promote and the feeling (okay, fear) that I should be doing more. Stats-wise, this campaign has already surpassed the final numbers of my first with far less attempted promotion. The empirical data suggests that the all encompassing anxiety the first time was for naught.
> 
> Even with better stats, I know that in the end selection comes down to "Does this meet our current needs?" just as it does with any publisher. I fully expect to be pulling my hair out and chewing antacids once I enter the waiting period.
> 
> p.s. I am following Steve's list and saving and nominating. I just don't post my nominations.


Patricia, I am taking that same approach regarding nominations, i.e., nominating quietly. Don't want to offend anyone with my choices. But I don't expect anyone else to tell me whether they're nominating my book, so I think that's fair.

Thanks again for your recommendation of Jaxson's email list. I participated last Saturday, which finally put Cold Ground Ginger on the H&T list for the last week of my campaign. It's been on there ever since, but I'm not sure how, since my visits per day have now settled in around 60. Maybe this means that a large percentage of the readers are nominating AND actually reading the excerpt. Who knows? I'm sending highly-targeted readers from Facebook this week, so maybe that's making the difference.


----------



## Patricia KC

TT Rankin said:


> On the other hand, as unpredictable as the KS gods are I'm fairly certain I'm in a dead heat with the other current campaigns for being selected! Lol...


I am 100% sure you are, especially since the information on the Scout website makes is clear the final decision is up to the Kindle Scout team, not the stats!


----------



## Patricia KC

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Patricia, I am taking that same approach regarding nominations, i.e., nominating quietly. Don't want to offend anyone with my choices. But I don't expect anyone else to tell me whether they're nominating my book, so I think that's fair.
> 
> Thanks again for your recommendation of Jaxson's email list. I participated last Saturday, which finally put Cold Ground Ginger on the H&T list for the last week of my campaign. It's been on there ever since, but I'm not sure how, since my visits per day have now settled in around 60. Maybe this means that a large percentage of the readers are nominating AND actually reading the excerpt. Who knows? I'm sending highly-targeted readers from Facebook this week, so maybe that's making the difference.


I suspect it means a large percentage of readers are nominating. At the same time, in the last few days, nominations could be coming from people who saved the book. It is possible to hit Nominate from the Saved Books page without revisiting the book's page. At the end of my last campaign, my book spent three days in H&T with low page views. The next to last day, it had 24 hours on the list with only 24 page views. The Saved Books list is the only explanation I can come up with.

I'm so glad Jaxon's newsletter worked out for you! It looks like it brought you nicely to the finish line. I'm pleased with my results. My book fell off the list last night, but with all of the Recently Added and Ending Soon titles, I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner. I'm on day 20 and don't expect to make the list again until the last couple of days (if then). My first run had five days at the beginning of the campaign and three days at the end, so I'm good with that.


----------



## HLCherryholmes

Only two days left on my campaign for "The Reminisce." Wanted to thank everyone for their support, advice, and nominations. It's been fun supporting you as well!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B4FUSD4X03SB/preview


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Day one- 148 page views, 0 hours H&T.  Yeah, zero!  But today it looks like I've been H&T all day so far, so there's that.  I know H&T means nothing as far as selection is concerned, I'm just hoping to not get a repeat of Teatime, which had 1 hour until the last two days.  I know I'm never going to big one of the big hitters, I'm just hoping for a decent showing.

One good thing about promising everyone a free copy whether it's selected or not, I can post on the facebook "Free book" sites.  I'm looking forward to using a few free days when I publish.  I need readers, and I have three other novels published.  If they like Nick, maybe I'll get some sale-through.  

Fingers still crossed for those awaiting news, and top three still nominated.


----------



## Rfoster

Patricia KC said:


> I suspect it means a large percentage of readers are nominating. At the same time, in the last few days, nominations could be coming from people who saved the book. It is possible to hit Nominate from the Saved Books page without revisiting the book's page. At the end of my last campaign, my book spent three days in H&T with low page views. The next to last day, it had 24 hours on the list with only 24 page views. The Saved Books list is the only explanation I can come up with.


Interesting I think you have something there, will start doing the save thing too, I think it also goes to who fills out that star form or remembers to hit skip. Getting them to click once is one thing,getting someone to do something else once they get there is another thing


----------



## Rfoster

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Day one- 148 page views, 0 hours H&T. Yeah, zero! But today it looks like I've been H&T all day so far, so there's that. I know H&T means nothing as far as selection is concerned, I'm just hoping to not get a repeat of Teatime, which had 1 hour until the last two days. I know I'm never going to big one of the big hitters, I'm just hoping for a decent showing.


I did over 200 first day and no HT, i think sometimes we get zapped because so many books ending on day we start. As always you got my vote. Good luck and I RT you some today also


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey, Steve! Can you add me to the list!

It's official as of tomorrow morning my book will be live! I'm working on that post for you (I have a couple of posts coming out during the campaign so I'll pull some information out from that for you) too, so hopefully once this gets underway I'll be less frantic!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VV8S5ETQAJMM

Thanks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rfoster said:


> I did over 200 first day and no HT, i think sometimes we get zapped because so many books ending on day we start. As always you got my vote. Good luck and I RT you some today also


I do think many books were last day when I started. Good point. Thanks for the RT! You are awesome!


----------



## C L Salaski

I just saw this book published by Kindle Press on May 24, 2017 (yesterday). It wasn't on Kindle Scout. Or was it and I somehow can't find it?

https://www.amazon.com/Mango-Season-Amulya-Malladi-ebook/dp/B06Y4B3GWL/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495765062&sr=1-1

I've also tried to find the link on Kindle Books leading to all books published by Kindle Press and it's gone.

Anyone got a clue as to what's happening?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

C L Salaski said:


> I just saw this book published by Kindle Press on May 24, 2017 (yesterday). It wasn't on Kindle Scout. Or was it and I somehow can't find it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mango-Season-Amulya-Malladi-ebook/dp/B06Y4B3GWL/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495765062&sr=1-1
> 
> I've also tried to find the link on Kindle Books leading to all books published by Kindle Press and it's gone.
> 
> Anyone got a clue as to what's happening?


Deffinitely not a Scout book. Paperback was published by Ballantine in '04, and they did the hardcover in '03. I imagine KP just acquired the digital rights.


----------



## Patricia KC

C L Salaski said:


> I just saw this book published by Kindle Press on May 24, 2017 (yesterday). It wasn't on Kindle Scout. Or was it and I somehow can't find it?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mango-Season-Amulya-Malladi-ebook/dp/B06Y4B3GWL/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1495765062&sr=1-1
> 
> I've also tried to find the link on Kindle Books leading to all books published by Kindle Press and it's gone.
> 
> Anyone got a clue as to what's happening?


They've always published a few non-Scout books. Scout is their channel for unsolicited, un-agented manuscripts. You can search for all books published by Kindle Press by doing an advanced search (https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Search-Books/b?ie=UTF8&node=241582011) and entering Kindle Press in the Publisher field.

The Scout books are at https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-eBooks/b?node=11048035011&ref_=ks_h_hr_pb.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I have got the whole day off. I am going to do some writing and clean up a bit around the house.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  City Under Ice by Te Olivant
LAST DAY LEFT!  Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
LAST DAY LEFT!  Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
1 day left  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
2 days left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
3 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
6 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
6 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
9 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
9 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
9 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
13 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
13 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
14 days left  Plunge by John Greco
15 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
15 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
15 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
17 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
17 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
20 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
22 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
22 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
24 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
27 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
29 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

*********************************************************************************
Only a few days left. Don't forget to pick up a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS, only 99 cents on Amazon.com for the month of May.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> 29 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole


Thank you, sir! Are you planning on getting a short story in the summer solstice anthology? I noticed you weren't on the list (I've got 25 this time around).


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Day one- 148 page views, 0 hours H&T. Yeah, zero! But today it looks like I've been H&T all day so far, so there's that. I know H&T means nothing as far as selection is concerned, I'm just hoping to not get a repeat of Teatime, which had 1 hour until the last two days. I know I'm never going to big one of the big hitters, I'm just hoping for a decent showing.
> 
> One good thing about promising everyone a free copy whether it's selected or not, I can post on the facebook "Free book" sites. I'm looking forward to using a few free days when I publish. I need readers, and I have three other novels published. If they like Nick, maybe I'll get some sale-through.
> 
> Fingers still crossed for those awaiting news, and top three still nominated.


Nice page views, I'm surprised that didn't get you to hot and trending. Congrats on getting up there all day yesterday  How is today going?


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Filled my two open slots with Cold Ground Ginger and Wizard of the Wasteland. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

City Under Ice by Te Olivant
Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson

Then signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw

Best of luck!

Mark

For a limited time you can read my second young adult novel A Friend Like Filby in its entirety on Wattpad:

https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

J.G. McKenney said:


> Filled my two open slots with Cold Ground Ginger and Wizard of the Wasteland. Good luck!


Thanks, J.G.! Cold Ground Ginger has been on the Hot & Trending list all week, thanks to the great people here on KBoards, Jaxon Reed's newsletter, and my Facebook ad (boosted post) that has generated interest in people from 42 states (according to Facebook--how many of them actually visited my book page and nominated the book, I don't know).


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> City Under Ice by Te Olivant
> Snowdrift by Debra Erfert
> Cold Ground Ginger by Robert Burton Robinson
> 
> Then signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> Wizard of the Wasteland by Jon Cronshaw
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark
> 
> For a limited time you can read my second young adult novel A Friend Like Filby in its entirety on Wattpad:
> 
> https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Nice page views, I'm surprised that didn't get you to hot and trending. Congrats on getting up there all day yesterday  How is today going?


Yesterday I had 143 page views and 24 hours H&T. H&T is so weird, lol. Still H&T today! I know it won't last, but it's making me feel better. My last campaign was very disappointing in the H&T department and it's nice to see this one doing better.

I see you are H&T right out of the gate! Huzzah! I've got your book saved for later. Fabulous cover, great one-liner and blurb, and I enjoyed the excerpt as well. It looks like a great book, Lincoln, and I hope it gets selected.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yesterday I had 143 page views and 24 hours H&T. H&T is so weird, lol. Still H&T today! I know it won't last, but it's making me feel better. My last campaign was very disappointing in the H&T department and it's nice to see this one doing better.
> 
> I see you are H&T right out of the gate! Huzzah! I've got your book saved for later. Fabulous cover, great one-liner and blurb, and I enjoyed the excerpt as well. It looks like a great book, Lincoln, and I hope it gets selected.


Thanks so much! I have your book saved, too! I'm writing a couple of blog posts that go along with my kindle scout guide that detail out everything I am doing to promote this time around. I'm focusing less on hot & trending and more on sheer pageviews/volume. The blog posts start on sunday and release every sunday through the campaign. I'm trying out a lot of new services and reviewing them (like I did in my guidebook, but with new services to add to the guide!).

Your book looks great, too, and I have it saved already. Hopefully you can just have fun with your campaign and get picked!


----------



## Jill James

Filled my two open slots with Cold Ground Ginger and Wizard of the Wasteland. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Jill James said:


> Filled my two open slots with Cold Ground Ginger and Wizard of the Wasteland. Good luck!


Thank you, Jill!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Oh, the competition for nominations. Ten other book campaigns ending on the same day as COLD GROUND GINGER.  Good luck, everybody!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Thanks, J.G.! Cold Ground Ginger has been on the Hot & Trending list all week, thanks to the great people here on KBoards, Jaxon Reed's newsletter, and my Facebook ad (boosted post) that has generated interest in people from 42 states (according to Facebook--how many of them actually visited my book page and nominated the book, I don't know).


I'm curious to know how you got your book added to Jaxon Reed's newsletter.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

J.G. McKenney said:


> I'm curious to know how you got your book added to Jaxon Reed's newsletter.


Oops, sorry. I gave the wrong link to sign up for a spot in Jaxon's newsletter. Here it is: Readper


----------



## Patricia KC

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Oops, sorry. I gave the wrong link to sign up for a spot in Jaxon's newsletter. Here it is: Readper


I second the recommendation for Jaxon's newsletter! In two Scout campaigns (one successful, the other ongoing) it's the only paid promotion I've done.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Oops, sorry. I gave the wrong link to sign up for a spot in Jaxon's newsletter. Here it is: Readper


Thanks. Should have acted on this sooner. He's all booked through my campaign.


----------



## byjehunter

It's getting close to the end of my campaign and I see a lot of books from the past week still in the waiting room. Is it just me, or do the KS editors seem to be slower this week than they were last week? Maybe because it is the end of the month? It seems like most months they choose up to 13 books and this month they've only chosen 7. I keep searching for hidden meaning by I'm sure it's all useless. Maybe they're all on vacation?


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

byjehunter said:


> Maybe they're all on vacation?


----------



## HilaryM

byjehunter said:


> It's getting close to the end of my campaign and I see a lot of books from the past week still in the waiting room. Is it just me, or do the KS editors seem to be slower this week than they were last week? Maybe because it is the end of the month? It seems like most months they choose up to 13 books and this month they've only chosen 7. I keep searching for hidden meaning by I'm sure it's all useless. Maybe they're all on vacation?


One open slot and nominated Snowdrift by Debra Erfert.

Last week I tried to crack the code too, and calculated that since day one the average number of books chosen per month is 8. Of course, some months have been better and some worse. But that would equate to a tidy 100 books a year. Hmm!


----------



## lincolnjcole

HilaryM said:


> One open slot and nominated Snowdrift by Debra Erfert.
> 
> Last week I tried to crack the code too, and calculated that since day one the average number of books chosen per month is 8. Of course, some months have been better and some worse. But that would equate to a tidy 100 books a year. Hmm!


I actually built a spreadsheet for this (to analyze exactly how many they pick by month/genre etc.) and have a blog post to share it in a couple of weeks when I finish adding to it. The really cool part is you can see what time of year they pick which genre so you know when best to submit.

I'm not done with it and it is very time consuming, but that will be a super cool tool for people!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Hi guys,

I was wondering has anyone considered that our nominations are disregarded entirely by the scout team (if we have a book running in the campaign)? I was also thinking specifically with us nominating a book in the final day or two of its campaign. Nominations could easily be weighted for how many days it has sat in your list. If indeed the scout team use these metrics at all it would make sense to filter out such nominations wouldn't it?


----------



## Rfoster

HilaryM said:


> One open slot and nominated Snowdrift by Debra Erfert.
> 
> Last week I tried to crack the code too, and calculated that since day one the average number of books chosen per month is 8. Of course, some months have been better and some worse. But that would equate to a tidy 100 books a year. Hmm!


Humm since you seem to like odd math calculations, what would be the number of campaigns running in a month? They do us writers and submitters in blocks with what maybe a 3 day interval or 24 hour (had both) until they say yes your campaign starts on xyz date. so cant really count "New" all at once in the offerings and they seem to rank you by hour submitted at times. I guess the question is how many books run through Scout program a month?


----------



## Rfoster

lincolnjcole said:


> I actually built a spreadsheet for this (to analyze exactly how many they pick by month/genre etc.) and have a blog post to share it in a couple of weeks when I finish adding to it. The really cool part is you can see what time of year they pick which genre so you know when best to submit.
> 
> I'm not done with it and it is very time consuming, but that will be a super cool tool for people!


Dang should of asked my question to you before asking same question about number of books per month going through Scout in previous one. Now genre a month is very cool, on a yearly basis etc. question, you dont seem to like twitter, why? I have lots of fun helping my fellow authors with RT etc, particularly when they dont have a lot of subs etc. Your account hasn't responded to me to my knowledge and my eyes on it shows small number of followers. I guess we focus our attentions to what works best for us but in your writings if your not blogging for or against it i am confused someone of your high caliber leaves it pretty much alone. Maybe I missed something here, could you give me a heads up. I am @SolarPrepper on twitter


----------



## Rfoster

byjehunter said:


> It's getting close to the end of my campaign and I see a lot of books from the past week still in the waiting room. Is it just me, or do the KS editors seem to be slower this week than they were last week? Maybe because it is the end of the month? It seems like most months they choose up to 13 books and this month they've only chosen 7. I keep searching for hidden meaning by I'm sure it's all useless. Maybe they're all on vacation?


Its getting to be for me where can I get my Amazon inoculation before going on vacation. For me as a long term writer when sales or counters fail its a indication of more research needed of the disease of catastrophic bottom line illness because they just changed something that is making me sick. I can be happy as a lark and on top of the world before some contagion of alogrithms comes along to give me the sniffles and make me question where i been and what i have been doing that suddenly put me in the bed.


----------



## David Thompson

byjehunter said:


> It's getting close to the end of my campaign and I see a lot of books from the past week still in the waiting room. Is it just me, or do the KS editors seem to be slower this week than they were last week? Maybe because it is the end of the month? It seems like most months they choose up to 13 books and this month they've only chosen 7. I keep searching for hidden meaning by I'm sure it's all useless. Maybe they're all on vacation?


Crooks' Corner is still in review after ending on the 14th May.
Either they can't make up their minds or they have a backlog (or they lost it or they forgot to hit 'send' or...or...).
It's driving me mad I tell you! Mad!

Still, mustn't complain, Shipley Bridge is getting lots of views!


----------



## byjehunter

lincolnjcole said:


> I actually built a spreadsheet for this (to analyze exactly how many they pick by month/genre etc.) and have a blog post to share it in a couple of weeks when I finish adding to it. The really cool part is you can see what time of year they pick which genre so you know when best to submit.
> 
> I'm not done with it and it is very time consuming, but that will be a super cool tool for people!


That sounds awesome! I wish I'd been clued into Kindle Scout longer, I have a feeling I would have tracked such things. I look forward to seeing the upcoming post!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I'm taking my travelling book table to a craft fair. Wish me luck.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
1 day left  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
2 days left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
5 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
5 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
8 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
8 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
8 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
12 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
12 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
13 days left  Plunge by John Greco
14 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
14 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
14 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
16 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
16 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
19 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
21 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
21 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
23 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
26 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
28 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## David Thompson

Well I finally got the email. Crooks' Corner not selected.

Never mind! Fingers crossed for Shipley Bridge!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

David Thompson said:


> Well I finally got the email. Crooks' Corner not selected.
> 
> Never mind! Fingers crossed for Shipley Bridge!


Sorry, David  It's really harsh when they keep you waiting the maximum time, only to reject. Best of luck for Shipley Bridge though!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Wow, all that excitement for 30 days and then...nothing but the wait. And I imagine that the holiday weekend is going to make the wait even longer than usual. When do they give you the full stats so you can see how many people nominated your book? I only had 1.1K visits total, yet COLD GROUND GINGER stayed on the H&T list for the entire last week--and three of those days (Mon, Tues, Wed) only had around 60 visits each. I assume that means my book had a good page visit/nomination ratio. One thing I was encouraged to see was that out of the 11 books that were ending their campaigns yesterday, my book was nominated by six of the top-10 Kindle Scouts--especially considering that not everyone wants to read a cozy mystery.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Under Jupiter and The Inhabitable Boy nominated.
Good luck you two!

- Patrick


----------



## Patricia KC

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> When do they give you the full stats so you can see how many people nominated your book?


They don't. You never get to see any more stats than you already have.

The waiting period is rough, and no matter how long it takes--it's too long. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Patricia KC said:


> They don't. You never get to see any more stats than you already have.
> 
> The waiting period is rough, and no matter how long it takes--it's too long. Good luck!


Thanks, Patricia. And good luck to you!


----------



## Jill James

The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

David- sorry to hear it.  I hope you sell oodles of books when you publish.  Don't forget to use the button on your campaign page to announce your launch to the folks that nominated you when the time comes.

Robert-1.1k page reads is a decent showing, so don't feel bad about it.  I wish they would let us know how many of those folks nominated, but I don't think the Zon ever will.  You had an awesome final week, and that rocks!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> David- sorry to hear it. I hope you sell oodles of books when you publish. Don't forget to use the button on your campaign page to announce your launch to the folks that nominated you when the time comes.
> 
> Robert-1.1k page reads is a decent showing, so don't feel bad about it. I wish they would let us know how many of those folks nominated, but I don't think the Zon ever will. You had an awesome final week, and that rocks! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Thanks, Julianne. It was Jaxon Reed's newsletter that got me enough traffic to finally get on the H&T list last Saturday (188 visits on Sat, 92 on Sun). After that, my Facebook ad helped me stay on there for the remainder of my campaign. 41% of my external traffic came from Facebook. I spent $157 on those ads. 48% of my external traffic was Direct Traffic, most of which was probably from Jaxon's newsletter. Thanks, Jaxon! And thanks again to Patricia Lillie for recommending it!

Good luck with your book, Julianne!


----------



## jaxonreed

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Thanks, Julianne. It was Jaxon Reed's newsletter that got me enough traffic to finally get on the H&T list last Saturday (188 visits on Sat, 92 on Sun). After that, my Facebook ad helped me stay on there for the remainder of my campaign. 41% of my external traffic came from Facebook. I spent $157 on those ads. 48% of my external traffic was Direct Traffic, most of which was probably from Jaxon's newsletter. Thanks, Jaxon! And thanks again to Patricia Lillie for recommending it!
> 
> Good luck with your book, Julianne!


Glad it helped! Best wishes for you.


----------



## Rfoster

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Wow, all that excitement for 30 days and then...nothing but the wait. And I imagine that the holiday weekend is going to make the wait even longer than usual. When do they give you the full stats so you can see how many people nominated your book? I only had 1.1K visits total, yet COLD GROUND GINGER stayed on the H&T list for the entire last week--and three of those days (Mon, Tues, Wed) only had around 60 visits each. I assume that means my book had a good page visit/nomination ratio. One thing I was encouraged to see was that out of the 11 books that were ending their campaigns yesterday, my book was nominated by six of the top-10 Kindle Scouts--especially considering that not everyone wants to read a cozy mystery.


1.4 k total 100 Ht on Water Witch, all the hours last few days. I didn't push this one like my last which was 138 HT and 2.4k Sitting in the waiting room This one was 49/51 got a lot of scout views compared to my other one Beyond The Burning Shore 19/81 I think was cover and genre this time on views so I am getting there


----------



## Guest

HLCherryholmes said:


> Only two days left on my campaign for "The Reminisce." Wanted to thank everyone for their support, advice, and nominations. It's been fun supporting you as well!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2B4FUSD4X03SB/preview


Good luck, buddy! I'm rooting for you. Your book sounds (and looks) awesome...have it in my Top 3!


----------



## Guest

lincolnjcole said:


> I actually built a spreadsheet for this (to analyze exactly how many they pick by month/genre etc.) and have a blog post to share it in a couple of weeks when I finish adding to it. The really cool part is you can see what time of year they pick which genre so you know when best to submit.
> 
> I'm not done with it and it is very time consuming, but that will be a super cool tool for people!


That's quite intriguing, Lincoln. You're becoming like the Moses of the KS commandments. Love it! By the way, I have your book saved and will nominate it soon, once my last day picks expire! I dig the premise of your new effort. And the title is tight.

P.S. On the subject of books being saved, have you guys seen this one yet? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8 It's called _The Shadow Girl _ and sounds (and looks) really good! I'm definitely saving that for a future nomination. KS is always ripe with quality new stuff, if you can sift through the constant awfulness.

P.S.S. My current Top 3 are as follows:

_KJ - Killing Julia - A love story?_ by Stephen Bruce
_The Reminisce_ by H.L. Cherryholmes
_The Truth about Jonah Sheppard_ by Chris Stanchek

Good luck to those trio of books above!


----------



## byjehunter

David Thompson said:


> Well I finally got the email. Crooks' Corner not selected.
> 
> Never mind! Fingers crossed for Shipley Bridge!


Sorry to hear that David. Good luck with Shipley Bridge!


----------



## byjehunter

Thanks for the noms today fellow scoutees! I finally made the Hot and Trending list! It feels really good after 27 or so days... I wonder if I will manage to stay up there for long, even if I don't, I'm glad to have made it for at least one hour. Only 2 more days until the waiting room... Lol


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

byjehunter said:


> Thanks for the noms today fellow scoutees! I finally made the Hot and Trending list! It feels really good after 27 or so days... I wonder if I will manage to stay up there for long, even if I don't, I'm glad to have made it for at least one hour. Only 2 more days until the waiting room... Lol


Good luck, J.E. I've got high hopes for Under Jupiter! I'll save some cookies for you in the waiting room.


----------



## Rfoster

byjehunter said:


> Thanks for the noms today fellow scoutees! I finally made the Hot and Trending list! It feels really good after 27 or so days... I wonder if I will manage to stay up there for long, even if I don't, I'm glad to have made it for at least one hour. Only 2 more days until the waiting room... Lol


Yay! I have been hitting the RT button on twitter when i see you, good luck.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Hi all, as my campaign for The Inhabitable Boy draws to a close, I want to thank anyone who may be nominating me. I've kept it pretty low key this time, allowing things to progress organically. I can definitely say it's been a lot less stressful! But I have continued to support you all throughout my campaign and will do so afterwards. I'm amassing quite a few good books in the old Kindle library, and have connected with some wonderful authors. Best of luck to everyone in the waiting room, I'll be joining you soon 🙂 Mike


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Nominated!

LAST DAY LEFT! The Reminisce by H.L. Cherryholmes
1 day left The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
2 days left Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter

Good Luck!🍀


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Sorry to hear about crook's corner, best of luck with the next steps.

I'm in the waiting room. Feels a bit like pergatory...


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I've got a LONG evening shift at work coming up. Yesterday's craft fair was a l-o-o-o-n-g sit on a tramp's chair.

Go ahead.

Google tramp's chair.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
1 day left  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
4 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
4 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
5 days left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
7 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
7 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
7 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
11 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
11 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
12 days left  Plunge by John Greco
13 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
13 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
13 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
15 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
15 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
18 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
20 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
20 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
22 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
25 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
27 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux
Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
Score of Silence by Mark Gardner

Best of Luck!

Mark

For a limited time, you can read my second young adult novel, A Friend Like Filby, in its entirety on wattpad.com:

https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## AnitaLouise

Couldn't resist nominating my own book. So my other 2 nominations are

The Uninhabitable Boy
Under Jupiter

Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated The Inhabitable Boy and Under Jupiter...best of luck J.M. and J.E.!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated the top people!

First blog post for my new campaign is up here!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mark Gardner said:


> Steve,
> It's the last day for Phoenix Comicon. I've spent the last three days watching the _Del Ray_ booth giving out thousands of free books. It's hard to compete with that! Our chairs are made of plastic, not iron, but they're just as uncomfortable! I hope y'all'll send positive vibes my way. I only have 7 hours to get out of the red for this trip!


Hey Mark - good luck to you. The only scifi gig I worked at was HalCon and it was a rough go. I made enough to pay table fee, barely.

I will give you some good news - which might generate some almost positive vibes. I am halfway through that review copy of your WAR OF THE WORLDS sequel and I am loving it so far. It's got the same flavor as the WorldWar series of Harry Turtledove. I am really digging it.

I wish I hadn't taken so long to get around to figuring out how to stick it into my Kindle - but I'm glad to finally get the chance to read it.


----------



## byjehunter

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Good luck, J.E. I've got high hopes for Under Jupiter! I'll save some cookies for you in the waiting room.


I love cookies, but do they come with coffee? I think I'm going to need it after all the sleepless nights!


----------



## byjehunter

Rfoster said:


> Yay! I have been hitting the RT button on twitter when i see you, good luck.


That's awesome! Thanks for the RT's.


----------



## shansunr

Dear Friends, 
I'm very new to this Kboards or any forum for that matter and I really hope I'm posting it in the right thread meant for this purpose. I'm in the Kindle Scout campaign now for my book "MIBU & The New Millennium" which is ending in the next 5 days. Request your help by reading the excerpt and Nominate it if you like it! Wishing you all a good day and enjoyable reads!
My kindle scout page - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/J630TU3L4VW7


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Top three nominated, as per usual.  Fingers crossed for those waiting.  It seems like the waiting room is getting rather crowded.  KS must be a bit behind.

JE- Under Jupiter looks wonderful.  Love the cover and it sounds like a great book.

Lincoln- great blog post!  We are so lucky that you share your expertise with us.

As for me, newsletter for the win!  I sent a newsletter out to half my list yesterday morning, and will do the other half in a few days.  My newsletter is only about 3 months old, and has around 1500 subscribers.  I sent a message with the link to the campaign and the info that everyone that nominates it will get a free copy.  Yesterday, I had 24 hours H&T and 355 page views, my highest ever by far.

It makes a nice change after Teatime's lukewarm campaign.  I know it won't get me selected, but if I'm not, I'm hoping for oodles of downloads when I launch for free.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yesterday, I had 24 hours H&T and 355 page views, my highest ever by far.
> 
> It makes a nice change after Teatime's lukewarm campaign. I know it won't get me selected, but if I'm not, I'm hoping for oodles of downloads when I launch for free.


Congratulations on the great newsletter response! I have a love/hate relationship with H&T. I know from experience that it means little in terms of selection. Yet, when _Ghosts_ is on the list, I get all happy and hopeful--and worried about when it will fall off the list. The sensible part of me says it doesn't matter. The other 98% of me can't help obsessing. 

Best of luck with your latest Scout run!


----------



## ID Johnson

shansunr said:


> Dear Friends,
> I'm very new to this Kboards or any forum for that matter and I really hope I'm posting it in the right thread meant for this purpose. I'm in the Kindle Scout campaign now for my book "MIBU & The New Millennium" which is ending in the next 5 days. Request your help by reading the excerpt and Nominate it if you like it! Wishing you all a good day and enjoyable reads!
> My kindle scout page - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/J630TU3L4VW7


You're in the right place! Welcome! You'll find a lot of very supportive authors here who are willing to answer any questions you might have. Most of those answers are in the thread somewhere, so go back and read at least part of it if you get a chance because you will find gold there. Best of luck with your KS campaign!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hi all,
Nominated the top three on Steve's list.  Go for it!


----------



## shansunr

David Thompson said:


> Well I finally got the email. Crooks' Corner not selected.
> 
> Never mind! Fingers crossed for Shipley Bridge!


Sorry to know, David. Best wishes for Shipley Bridge!

Sent from my YU4711 using Tapatalk


----------



## shansunr

ID Johnson said:


> You're in the right place! Welcome! You'll find a lot of very supportive authors here who are willing to answer any questions you might have. Most of those answers are in the thread somewhere, so go back and read at least part of it if you get a chance because you will find gold there. Best of luck with your KS campaign!


Thank you ID Johnson! Yes, I'm already finding a lot of good information on these threads. Bad I didn't know this place earlier. But glad I found this at least now &#128522;

Sent from my YU4711 using Tapatalk


----------



## HilaryM

Nominated The Inhabitable Boy by J.M. Moreaux and Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter. Good Luck!

And yay! Finally made it to H & T for a couple of hours before being elbowed back out again! Tick it off the list, job done, I can go home now!!!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Lincoln- great blog post! We are so lucky that you share your expertise with us.


I'm trying to get some new stuff for this that complements my guide book, so the posts should help!


----------



## Rfoster

Ok so entertaining myself, this is my official waiting room song lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU See I did make you smile  Hey us Indies rock on our own! In more ways than one, we actually have control of that publish button soon
All My Best Ron hanging out with the Water Witch

Oh Yea forgot everybody just starting  I love this rendition! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I so lighten up nd go with the flow


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

That's it for me, waiting room time! Thank you all for your support, and for helping The Inhabitable Boy finish strongly. Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear from KP and the next finishers too. There have been so many excellent prospects recently, it must be difficult for the editors to decide sometimes.
Anyway, I appreciate this community and will continue to hang around and vote. As I said before, I'm enjoying discovering all these good books 😊 Mike


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I just got in from mowing the lawn. First sunny day in a while. All the rain we've had was terraforming the backyard into a full-blown veldt.

I just got out of the tub after a three comic book long soak.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
3 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
3 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
4 days left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
6 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
6 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
6 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
10 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
10 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
11 days left  Plunge by John Greco
12 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
12 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
12 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
14 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
14 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
17 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
19 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
19 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
21 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
24 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
26 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
27 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************************************************************************

I could use some help on this HeadTalker, if you folks don't mind.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-faerie-summer-bundle/


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday and I just got in from mowing the lawn. First sunny day in a while. All the rain we've had was terraforming the backyard into a full-blown veldt.
> 
> I just got out of the tub after a three comic book long soak.
> 
> Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
> 3 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 3 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 4 days left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
> 6 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 6 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 6 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
> 10 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> 10 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 11 days left  Plunge by John Greco
> 12 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 12 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 12 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 14 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 14 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 17 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 19 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 19 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 21 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 24 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 26 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 27 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ************************************************************************************
> 
> I could use some help on this HeadTalker, if you folks don't mind.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-faerie-summer-bundle/


Hi Steve, Support added! Thanks for all you do. Dan Petrosini


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Supported, Steve 

Great blog post, Lincoln! I'm really interested in your breakdown of successful genres I think you mentioned a few pages ago.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for keeping the list updated, Steve.  It makes it so easy to nominate.  
Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.

Nick of Time had another good day yesterday.  It's looking to be the first book I've had that will get well over 1k page views.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for keeping the list updated, Steve. It makes it so easy to nominate.
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.
> 
> Nick of Time had another good day yesterday. It's looking to be the first book I've had that will get well over 1k page views.


I think nick of time looks fab, great premise and nice cover.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

The Freak Show Below nominated.
Best of luck, Jada!

- Patrick


----------



## Jill James

Ghosts in Glass Houses nominated. Good luck!!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Patrick Tylee said:


> The Freak Show Below nominated.
> Best of luck, Jada!
> 
> - Patrick


Thank you so much, Patrick! Also thanks to anyone else who nominates it


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

T E Scott Writer said:


> I think nick of time looks fab, great premise and nice cover.


Thanks so much! That cover was something of a trial. I make them myself (which I do not recommend, but I don't have the budget for professional covers yet) and I'm still on the fence about this one. I like it, but I'm not certain it's good enough.


----------



## Patricia KC

Jill James said:


> Ghosts in Glass Houses nominated. Good luck!!


Thank you!

It's hard to believe that at this time next week, it'll be all over except the waiting.

(Once again: I am nominating. I just don't post my nominations.)


----------



## Guest

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you so much, Patrick! Also thanks to anyone else who nominates it


Jada, I nominated it as well! Looks like a bunch of fun. Good luck to you in these last days of campaigning!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker

Already had Score of Silence by Mark Gardner in my third slot.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## shansunr

Thanks Steve for adding me in! Btw, I just supported your headtalker campaign.



Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday and I just got in from mowing the lawn. First sunny day in a while. All the rain we've had was terraforming the backyard into a full-blown veldt.
> 
> I just got out of the tub after a three comic book long soak.
> 
> Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Under Jupiter by J.E. Hunter
> 3 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 3 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 4 days left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
> 6 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 6 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 6 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
> 10 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> 10 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 11 days left  Plunge by John Greco
> 12 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 12 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 12 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 14 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 14 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 17 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 19 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 19 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 21 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 24 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 26 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 27 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ************************************************************************************
> 
> I could use some help on this HeadTalker, if you folks don't mind.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-faerie-summer-bundle/


----------



## Misty Mount

Hi! My name is Misty Mount. I'm brand new to Kindle Scout, just launched my first campaign, and I have no idea what I'm doing.  I'm just a nervous nobody! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8


----------



## Guest

Misty Mount said:


> Hi! My name is Misty Mount. I'm brand new to Kindle Scout, just launched my first campaign, and I have no idea what I'm doing.  I'm just a nervous nobody! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8


Welcome aboard! Your book looks awesome. I actually mentioned so earlier around these parts! Will definitely nominate it. Good luck!! KS is always such a crapshoot and the inner-workings of it are more complex and mysterious than _LOST_. But like I've typed, good luck to you! _The Shadow Girl_ seems like it could "make it" for sure!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Misty Mount said:


> Hi! My name is Misty Mount. I'm brand new to Kindle Scout, just launched my first campaign, and I have no idea what I'm doing.  I'm just a nervous nobody! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8


Hi Misty
Interesting premise. I saved it to nominate! Good Luck Dan


----------



## lincolnjcole

Misty Mount said:


> Hi! My name is Misty Mount. I'm brand new to Kindle Scout, just launched my first campaign, and I have no idea what I'm doing.  I'm just a nervous nobody! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8


Welcome aboard!


----------



## elalond

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks so much! That cover was something of a trial. I make them myself (which I do not recommend, but I don't have the budget for professional covers yet) and I'm still on the fence about this one. I like it, but I'm not certain it's good enough.


I think you did a great job with your cover. It looks polished and genre appropriate.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here

I'm also putting together my next blog post for the upcoming Sunday about my campaign and the things I've been doing to promote it. I have some interesting things planned and will post about how well they are working!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Election Day in Nova Scotia and I just got back from voting.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
2 days left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
3 days left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
5 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
5 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
5 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
9 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
9 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
10 days left  Plunge by John Greco
10 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
11 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
11 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
11 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
13 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
13 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
16 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
18 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
18 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
20 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
23 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
26 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************************************************************************

My Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is on for only 99 cents over at Amazon.com until the end of May.

Just saying, is all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here
> 
> I'm also putting together my next blog post for the upcoming Sunday about my campaign and the things I've been doing to promote it. I have some interesting things planned and will post about how well they are working!


I've supported your HeadTalker, Lincoln!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> I've supported your HeadTalker, Lincoln!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here
> 
> I'm also putting together my next blog post for the upcoming Sunday about my campaign and the things I've been doing to promote it. I have some interesting things planned and will post about how well they are working!


Hi Lincoln,
Added support good luck! Dan


----------



## lincolnjcole

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> Added support good luck! Dan


Thanks so much!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.

All nominated! Good luck!


----------



## Guest

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here
> 
> I'm also putting together my next blog post for the upcoming Sunday about my campaign and the things I've been doing to promote it. I have some interesting things planned and will post about how well they are working!


Fellow Ohioan writers have gotta support each other. Count me in, Lincoln! Wishing you good luck with this campaign (not that you need it that much, haha)!


----------



## lincolnjcole

NANMANME said:


> Fellow Ohioan writers have gotta support each other. Count me in, Lincoln! Good luck with this campaign (not that you need it that much, haha)!


Thanks so much, and I will take all of the luck I can get!


----------



## Patrick Tylee

MIBU and the New Millennium nominated.
Fix that bug Shan!
- Patrick


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here


Done!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Done!


Thanks, Bill!

BTW everyone, Instafreebie just added mailerlite integration, AND it includes a 30% discount for mailerlite if you sync them up! I got the email and already swapped over from my mailchimp (no more export/import for me!) and it is super exciting!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Elalond- Thank you!  I do my best on my covers, but I look forward to the day I can hire a real cover designer.

Lincoln- supported!  Steve- I supported your Headtalker as well.

I got the email about Mailerlite and Instafreebie as well.  I'll have to get them synced today.

Nick's campaign continues to do well.  Offering everyone who nominates a free copy of the eBook has made a huge difference, I think.  Day 6, and I already have 1k views and 111 hours H&T, which is far better than any of my previous campaigns.  I know I'll still hit the boggy middle bit, but I'm curious to see how long I can put that off.

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.  It's Tuesday, so I expect we'll hear some news today.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Lincoln- supported!
> 
> Nick's campaign continues to do well. Offering everyone who nominates a free copy of the eBook has made a huge difference, I think. Day 6, and I already have 1k views and 111 hours H&T, which is far better than any of my previous campaigns. I know I'll still hit the boggy middle bit, but I'm curious to see how long I can put that off.


Thanks for the support, and congratulations on your awesome stats! 111/144 H&T is really good (77% of the time hot and trending!) and that is on pace to reach over 5,000 page views total for your campaign, which is way way above average!

I was worried about the middle part of the campaign, so I had barely any promotions scheduled for the beginning of the campaign with all of my efforts focused toward the middle/end of the campaign. Here's hoping I start seeing some results soon!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello! My book Heart of Time will go live on Kindle Scout tomorrow so I've been looking through this forum to read about some experiences other people have had with it... It's been really helpful so far, can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## lincolnjcole

skyemackinnon said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello! My book Heart of Time will go live on Kindle Scout tomorrow so I've been looking through this forum to read about some experiences other people have had with it... It's been really helpful so far, can't wait for tomorrow


Welcome and good luck with your campaign!


----------



## C L Salaski

I cannot believe how many great novels were not selected for publication by Amazon this month. My past nominations list keeps growing with books I like that I'll now need to buy instead of getting for free.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks for the support, and congratulations on your awesome stats! 111/144 H&T is really good (77% of the time hot and trending!) and that is on pace to reach over 5,000 page views total for your campaign, which is way way above average!
> 
> I was worried about the middle part of the campaign, so I had barely any promotions scheduled for the beginning of the campaign with all of my efforts focused toward the middle/end of the campaign. Here's hoping I start seeing some results soon!


I think I'd flip out if I got 5k page views, but I don't think I'll have to worry about flipping out too much. I have done an Author Shout and I emailed half my mailing list already. I've got a Readper scheduled, but it isn't until the 17th, so that will do more good late in the campaign. My boggy middle bit is likely to get very boggy indeed!

Even without the plan for the first bit of the campaign, I saw your book quite a bit on the H&T list. I think it's going to do very well!


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think I'd flip out if I got 5k page views, but I don't think I'll have to worry about flipping out too much. I have done an Author Shout and I emailed half my mailing list already. I've got a Readper scheduled, but it isn't until the 17th, so that will do more good late in the campaign. My boggy middle bit is likely to get very boggy indeed!
> 
> Even without the plan for the first bit of the campaign, I saw your book quite a bit on the H&T list. I think it's going to do very well!


I hope so! Though, you'll get a chance to see all of my promotions planned for the second half this Sunday!


----------



## shansunr

Welcome Misty! Good luck for your campaign.



Misty Mount said:


> Hi! My name is Misty Mount. I'm brand new to Kindle Scout, just launched my first campaign, and I have no idea what I'm doing.  I'm just a nervous nobody! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8


----------



## Guest

C L Salaski said:


> I cannot believe how many great novels were not selected for publication by Amazon this month. My past nominations list keeps growing with books I like that I'll now need to buy instead of getting for free.


I'm confused by the lack of winners as well. There have been about five or six surefire books (at least to me they were), but for whatever reason, the mysterious people who work at KS have rejected all of them! Ten campaigns that I've nominated are currently in review, so I hope that SOME get picked up soon. Getting ridiculous...


----------



## shansunr

Hi Lincoln, i just supported.


lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here
> 
> I'm also putting together my next blog post for the upcoming Sunday about my campaign and the things I've been doing to promote it. I have some interesting things planned and will post about how well they are working!


----------



## lincolnjcole

shansunr said:



> Hi Lincoln, i just supported.


Thanks!


NANMANME said:


> I'm confused by the lack of winners as well. There have been about five or six surefire books (at least to me they were), but for whatever reason, the mysterious people who work at KS have rejected all of them! Ten campaigns that I've nominated are currently in review, so I hope that SOME get picked up soon. Getting ridiculous...


I'm guessing they are entering a slowdown or preparing for some shakeups so everythign is slow.


----------



## shansunr

Thank you, J.G. McKenney! 


J.G. McKenney said:


> Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
> 
> All nominated! Good luck!


----------



## shansunr

Thank you for your support Patrick! Will try 



Patrick Tylee said:


> MIBU and the New Millennium nominated.
> Fix that bug Shan!
> - Patrick


----------



## lincolnjcole

For anyone interested in adding images to their profile signature (I've gotten a few requests for how to do it recently) here is a quick walkthrough!
[nobbc]
1) go to profile
2) click modify profile
3) in the signature box, paste this



Basically,  represents a link, and anything you put after that but before the  is clickable and goes to the location you set as 

 tag to go out and find what you want to display. It finds it and displays it, and the height=150 is just a parameter

That code ^^ though you need to replace a few things.

4)

replace the 'https://www.example.com' with the link to your url for the kindle scout campaign.

5)

Replace the 'https://www.image.com' with an image URL from elsewhere on the internet. Basically, kboards doesn't host images, so they go out on the internet and find images hosted on other servers. For example, on my website at this link: [url=https://www.lincolncole.net/world-of-shadows]https://www.lincolncole.net/world-of-shadows I have a banner image I'm using. When you right click the image there is an option to copy image address, which comes up with this:

https://static1.squarespace.com/static/55bccbf4e4b0f2f1fe2f7bdb/t/59257979197aea3c30fb736f/1495637694095/?format=2500w

That is the image you put in for 'https://www.image.com' between  and  that tells it to go out and find the image and put it in your signature. The height tag just tells kboards how tall it should be, and it will automatically figure out the correct width based on the original image.

If you are trying to host your own image, you can use facebook or any website that has an upload box to host the actual image.

[/nobbc]


----------



## shansunr

Welcome to the forum, Skye! Good luck wuth your campaign!


skyemackinnon said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello! My book Heart of Time will go live on Kindle Scout tomorrow so I've been looking through this forum to read about some experiences other people have had with it... It's been really helpful so far, can't wait for tomorrow





skyemackinnon said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello! My book Heart of Time will go live on Kindle Scout tomorrow so I've been looking through this forum to read about some experiences other people have had with it... It's been really helpful so far, can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## shansunr

Thank you all who nominated MIBU & The New Millennium! I'm nominating the top 2 for my 2 slots. Have a nice read friends!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

NANMANME said:


> I'm confused by the lack of winners as well. There have been about five or six surefire books (at least to me they were), but for whatever reason, the mysterious people who work at KS have rejected all of them! Ten campaigns that I've nominated are currently in review, so I hope that SOME get picked up soon. Getting ridiculous...


Keep in mind that having an awesome book is only the first criteria for any publisher's consideration. After that you have things such as, have they published a book recently that's at all similar, is the genre something they have a place for at this moment or do they have pressing needs for another genre, is it too similar to another project they like a tiny bit better, and is book A completely ready to be published or does it need more editing/ cover work than book B. Honestly, this is why self publishing is a thing. There are tons of excellent books out there that don't get traditionally published for one reason or another. Depending on who one listens to, only 1-3% of KS books get selected. That doesn't mean the others aren't worth reading, it only means it's terribly competitive.

As a reminder to all of us, never assume not being selected means they thought a book wasn't good enough. Use the campaign to launch it yourself and keep writing!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks!
> I'm guessing they are entering a slowdown or preparing for some shakeups so everythign is slow.


You know, there's been some talk about at least some writers getting feedback for why they weren't selected. The backlog makes me wonder if it's just the holidays, or if they are changing up the system to include some feedback.


----------



## byjehunter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You know, there's been some talk about at least some writers getting feedback for why they weren't selected. The backlog makes me wonder if it's just the holidays, or if they are changing up the system to include some feedback.


Feedback would be great! It's my first day in the waiting room and I've so far had one cookie. The rest of the box is till waiting to be consumed. I'm going to hold off on eating them all now though as from the looks of my past nominations, there are a lot of books ahead of me in said room. I finished up the campaign with a total of 59 hours H&T (all in the last three days), and over 700 page views, which was more than I was expecting at times. I'm happy with that no matter which way the decision goes. 30 days sure went fast!


----------



## HilaryM

Nominated Score of Silence by Mark Gardner and The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker.

Good Luck both!


----------



## Jada Ryker

shansunr said:


> Thank you all who nominated MIBU & The New Millennium! I'm nominating the top 2 for my 2 slots. Have a nice read friends!


Hi, Shan! I think MIBU has spent a lot of time in H&T - congratulations on an interesting book. Yours ends a day after mine, so I'll be in the metaphorical waiting room, ready to offer you tea and cookies. If you want anything stronger, I'll have to do some scrounging


----------



## Kay7979

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Keep in mind that having an awesome book is only the first criteria for any publisher's consideration. After that you have things such as, have they published a book recently that's at all similar, is the genre something they have a place for at this moment or do they have pressing needs for another genre, is it too similar to another project they like a tiny bit better, and is book A completely ready to be published or does it need more editing/ cover work than book B. Honestly, this is why self publishing is a thing. There are tons of excellent books out there that don't get traditionally published for one reason or another. Depending on who one listens to, only 1-3% of KS books get selected. That doesn't mean the others aren't worth reading, it only means it's terribly competitive.
> 
> As a reminder to all of us, never assume not being selected means they thought a book wasn't good enough. Use the campaign to launch it yourself and keep writing!


Very well said. And some former winners have submitted subsequent books that were not selected, so clearly, being rejected isn't an indictment of the author's talent.


----------



## Patricia KC

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Shan! I think MIBU has spent a lot of time in H&T - congratulations on an interesting book. Yours ends a day after mine, so I'll be in the metaphorical waiting room, ready to offer you tea and cookies. If you want anything stronger, I'll have to do some scrounging


And I'll be joining you all a couple of days later. I would offer to bring the something stronger, but I may be in no mood to share.


----------



## Misty Mount

NANMANME said:


> Welcome aboard! Your book looks awesome. I actually mentioned so earlier around these parts! Will definitely nominate it. Good luck!! KS is always such a crapshoot and the inner-workings of it are more complex and mysterious than _LOST_. But like I've typed, good luck to you! _The Shadow Girl_ seems like it could "make it" for sure!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Misty Mount

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi Misty
> Interesting premise. I saved it to nominate! Good Luck Dan


Thanks so much for doing that


----------



## Misty Mount

shansunr said:


> Welcome Misty! Good luck for your campaign.


Thanks so much for the warm welcome


----------



## Guest

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Keep in mind that having an awesome book is only the first criteria for any publisher's consideration. After that you have things such as, have they published a book recently that's at all similar, is the genre something they have a place for at this moment or do they have pressing needs for another genre, is it too similar to another project they like a tiny bit better, and is book A completely ready to be published or does it need more editing/ cover work than book B. Honestly, this is why self publishing is a thing. There are tons of excellent books out there that don't get traditionally published for one reason or another. Depending on who one listens to, only 1-3% of KS books get selected. That doesn't mean the others aren't worth reading, it only means it's terribly competitive.
> 
> As a reminder to all of us, never assume not being selected means they thought a book wasn't good enough. Use the campaign to launch it yourself and keep writing!


True enough, Julianne! It's unbelievable to see that KS has been around for about two and a half years...yet they've only selected 260 books as of this typing. Pretty crazy when you think about it for a moment. How much heartbreak has been felt? I can't even compute it.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Keep in mind that having an awesome book is only the first criteria for any publisher's consideration. After that you have things such as, have they published a book recently that's at all similar, is the genre something they have a place for at this moment or do they have pressing needs for another genre, is it too similar to another project they like a tiny bit better, and is book A completely ready to be published or does it need more editing/ cover work than book B. Honestly, this is why self publishing is a thing. There are tons of excellent books out there that don't get traditionally published for one reason or another. Depending on who one listens to, only 1-3% of KS books get selected. That doesn't mean the others aren't worth reading, it only means it's terribly competitive.
> 
> As a reminder to all of us, never assume not being selected means they thought a book wasn't good enough. Use the campaign to launch it yourself and keep writing!


Stated with your usual wisdom and eloquence, Julianne. I think there might be some changes in staffing, like a different acquisitions editor or something, at KS.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here
> 
> I'm also putting together my next blog post for the upcoming Sunday about my campaign and the things I've been doing to promote it. I have some interesting things planned and will post about how well they are working!


I just supported it and I think I put you up to 24, so you only need one more. I still don't get this yet, but I tried. #easilyconfused


----------



## TJFlaxman

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey, all! I would love some support for my new headtalker campaign: Here
> 
> I'm also putting together my next blog post for the upcoming Sunday about my campaign and the things I've been doing to promote it. I have some interesting things planned and will post about how well they are working!


Done


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I just supported it and I think I put you up to 24, so you only need one more. I still don't get this yet, but I tried. #easilyconfused


What are you having trouble with setting up? Headtalker is a really useful tool to get bursts in clicks so it is definitely worthwhile. Basically, you should be able to go to headtalker.com and make an account. Then:

1) in the top right, click on the button that says "Start" - A popup will show up and you click "Start a campaign"

2) Enter the name (this is just for you and for display)

3) Enter a message ****NOTE**** when you put your message, keep in mind people are tweeting this out to their followers at the assigned date.

DO NOT PUT: "Hey, check out my new kindle scout book at this link" or anything similar because then it looks like THAT PERSON tweeting is saying it is THEIR book, which causes huge amounts of confusion. Sorry for the caps, but sooooo many authors screw this up that I wanted to make sure to point it out.

What you should put is something like "Check out this Kindle Scout entry by @YourTwitterName and get a free copy if selected" or something similar. Something promotional but never reference that it is yours in the tweet (since other people are tweeting it rather than retweeting).

4) Put the link to your kindle scout campaign (headtalker will actually turn this into a custom link in the tweet people send to track clicks, so you can see how well the campaign performs later by looking at the page)

5) Add a featured photo (background photo isn't as important since it is just for your campaign. the featured photo actually gets tweeted so book cover or anything you want to feature)

6) Choose a category (Books and Literature most likely)

7) the story is like "hey support my campaign because I'm awesomesauce" but it doesn't get involved in the tweet. It is just for recruiting tweeters/sharers so doesn't matter too much

 Set your supporter goal at 25 (you can always go over, but if you put your goal at 100 and only 50 people sign up it won't get shared, so going low is better) then pick a date and time to post. I would say at least 5-12 days in the future to get the 25 people you need to make it happen!

9) Hit submit. After about an hour or two you will get an email from headtalker saying your link is live, and usually 5-7 automatic accounts with about 900,000 followers with instantly support your campaign to get your started!

A few days ago I set up four campaigns for 4 different promotional things I'm doing over the next month (each with different messages and images) and it took about 5-10 minutes to do it.

Then, check out https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

This is a trade group for sharing support. You can support other people's campaigns and in return they will support yours. Either make a new post or look for the ongoing post to add it to, or add it to the posts other people make after you support their campaigns so they can support yours back.

Once you are at 25 people just watch the magic happen (you can check a few hours after the tweets/shares happen and see how many people clicked to your campaign, and with luck it'll push you onto the H&T list!)


----------



## lincolnjcole

TJFlaxman said:


> Done


Thanks TJ! Much appreciated!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Stated with your usual wisdom and eloquence, Julianne. I think there might be some changes in staffing, like a different acquisitions editor or something, at KS.


There was a job listing for a new editor at Kindle Press last month, it looked like a senior position...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lincoln- excellent Headtalker instructions.  I, who have done several HT campaigns before, totally messed up the last message for my last one.  It caused no end of confusion and I was quite embarrassed.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Lincoln- excellent Headtalker instructions. I, who have done several HT campaigns before, totally messed up the last message for my last one. It caused no end of confusion and I was quite embarrassed.


I've supported a lot of people and then glance at my twitter and see a post from me that says "Check out my new kindle scout campaign" and get tons of messages from my followers saying "you have a new book?" and then I have to explain that no, the author just made an incredibly confusing post. Now, when I go to add support I make sure the message is applicable before joining to make sure.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Speaking of Headtalkers, and using Lincoln's excellent information to remind myself not to write a stupidly personal message, I set up a campaign.

I could use some support- https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nick-of-time/

I also embedded a video for the first time and it worked and everything. So if you want to see the book trailer I did for my KS campaign, it's on my Headtalker.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Speaking of Headtalkers, and using Lincoln's excellent information to remind myself not to write a stupidly personal message, I set up a campaign.
> 
> I could use some support- https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nick-of-time/
> 
> I also embedded a video for the first time and it worked and everything. So if you want to see the book trailer I did for my KS campaign, it's on my Headtalker.


Got it


----------



## ID Johnson

I supported Lincoln and Julianne's HeadTalkers. Best of luck with your campaigns! Also wishing for good news for those in the dreaded waiting room and those ending soon. We've got to have a winner out of this group soon!!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Speaking of Headtalkers, and using Lincoln's excellent information to remind myself not to write a stupidly personal message, I set up a campaign.
> 
> I could use some support- https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nick-of-time/
> 
> I also embedded a video for the first time and it worked and everything. So if you want to see the book trailer I did for my KS campaign, it's on my Headtalker.


Yikes! My Headtalker is awful.   I set it up before I found this group. Live and learn. I know for next time, thanks for sharing Lincoln and I was #25 for yours.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Speaking of Headtalkers, and using Lincoln's excellent information to remind myself not to write a stupidly personal message, I set up a campaign.
> 
> I could use some support- https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nick-of-time/
> 
> I also embedded a video for the first time and it worked and everything. So if you want to see the book trailer I did for my KS campaign, it's on my Headtalker.


Brilliant Julianne. Love the pic and video, very well done Headtalker. Supported you and best of luck with this campaign. The novel looks great.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the support, you guys!


----------



## Guest

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the support, you guys!


Just supported you as well! Good luck. Your book looks interesting...I have it saved! Wishing you the best outcome. Regardless though, it's really cool you're giving your supporters the book free of charge no matter what!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Quick question.

If you win a kindle scout contract on a book one, does anyone know if they've then offered a continued relationship on subsequent books? Or is that something left to the other imprints?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Supported, Julianne and Lincoln


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Adam B said:


> Quick question.
> 
> If you win a kindle scout contract on a book one, does anyone know if they've then offered a continued relationship on subsequent books? Or is that something left to the other imprints?


I've seen Kindle Press continue the Princess Dracula series by John Patrick Kennedy without the author subbing to Kindle Scout for subsequent installments. I've also seen other series submit other books in their series through KS and be rejected after the first. All of our speculations boil down to the same thing. What books the KS editors want.


----------



## TJFlaxman

Hey,

Speaking of Headtalkers, it's the final day of mine. Anyone fancy lending me some support for the final promo push for The Modern Mage? I'll of course return the favour if I haven't already done so 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-the-modern-mage/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Worked night shift last night. Up early this morning. Jogged a block and a half to go and feed our kid's guinea pig and cat. Fed the pig to the cat and solved two problems. Got a half an hour before I go to work for a day shift. Feeling a little raw-boned and weary, but such is the life of a cubicle dust bunny.


Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
1 day left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
2 days left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
4 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
4 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
4 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
8 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
8 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
9 days left  Plunge by John Greco
9 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
10 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
10 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
10 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
12 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
12 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
15 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
17 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
17 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
19 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
22 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
24 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
25 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************************************************************************

My Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is on for only 99 cents over at Amazon.com until the end of May.

Today IS the last day for that 99 cents.

Help me pay off the last few shreds of my advance check.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Steve Vernon said:


> Worked night shift last night. Up early this morning. Jogged a block and a half to go and feed our kid's guinea pig and cat. Fed the pig to the cat and solved two problems. Got a half an hour before I go to work for a day shift. Feeling a little raw-boned and weary, but such is the life of a cubicle dust bunny.
> 
> 
> Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> 1 day left  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 2 days left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
> 4 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 4 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 4 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
> 8 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> 8 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 9 days left  Plunge by John Greco
> 9 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> 10 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 10 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 10 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 12 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 12 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 15 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 17 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 17 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 19 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 22 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 24 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 25 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ************************************************************************************
> 
> My Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is on for only 99 cents over at Amazon.com until the end of May.
> 
> Today IS the last day for that 99 cents.
> 
> Help me pay off the last few shreds of my advance check.


Not the guinea pig!!! I had a guinea pig once that lived for 9 years. That pleased my parents no end


----------



## David Thompson

I just had a weird one!

Yesterday I had 28 views for Shipley Bridge, bringing my total up to near the 600 mark...really good with 15 days left to go, I thought...maybe I'll even get to the holy grail of H&T....and then bang! Today dropped to zero! Absolute zero! What!?

Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a glitch in the Matrix? Or am I being paranoid? (Again)

Certainly fed my humility gene.   

Oh well, back to the qwertyboard.


----------



## shansunr

Wishing you good luck, J E Hunter!


byjehunter said:


> Feedback would be great! It's my first day in the waiting room and I've so far had one cookie. The rest of the box is till waiting to be consumed. I'm going to hold off on eating them all now though as from the looks of my past nominations, there are a lot of books ahead of me in said room. I finished up the campaign with a total of 59 hours H&T (all in the last three days), and over 700 page views, which was more than I was expecting at times. I'm happy with that no matter which way the decision goes. 30 days sure went fast!


----------



## shansunr

Hi Jada!
Thank you for your kind words. I'm surprised to see mine in Hot & trending especially in the last 6 to 7 days. However, there was a total of 8 days with either a 0 or 1 H&T hours somewhere in the middle. And the very first day - silly me - i didn't convert the Eastern time to Indian time right and lost a day in sharing the campaign launch with the world  but i don't think it would have made much difference anyway. just the same number of audience would be distributed across one additional day. Only 2 more days, and after this, I think I want to forget about it for a while. 
But I think I'll hang around in this forum. I like this connect with cool and great writers like you  It is an exciting experience. First, I see all these awesome abstracts, one-liners, covers and author bio in the Kindle Scout and here I'm just talking to them! Good luck for your 'The Freak Show Below' . I just nominated it along with 'Score of Silence'. Curious to read both these books in full! Good luck!



Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Shan! I think MIBU has spent a lot of time in H&T - congratulations on an interesting book. Yours ends a day after mine, so I'll be in the metaphorical waiting room, ready to offer you tea and cookies. If you want anything stronger, I'll have to do some scrounging


----------



## lincolnjcole

David Thompson said:


> I just had a weird one!
> 
> Yesterday I had 28 views for Shipley Bridge, bringing my total up to near the 600 mark...really good with 15 days left to go, I thought...maybe I'll even get to the holy grail of H&T....and then bang! Today dropped to zero! Absolute zero! What!?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a glitch in the Matrix? Or am I being paranoid? (Again)
> 
> Certainly fed my humility gene.
> 
> Oh well, back to the qwertyboard.


Competition is fierce right now it looks like. I had 336 page views yesterday and fell off of hot and trending for the second half of the day. My big promotions start tonight and run for a while, so hopefully it picks back up soon, but right now I wouldn't worry too much about not hitting the list.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Yikes! My Headtalker is awful.   I set it up before I found this group. Live and learn. I know for next time, thanks for sharing Lincoln and I was #25 for yours.


Supported headstones fo9Nick of Time


----------



## J.G. McKenney

David Thompson said:


> I just had a weird one!
> 
> Yesterday I had 28 views for Shipley Bridge, bringing my total up to near the 600 mark...really good with 15 days left to go, I thought...maybe I'll even get to the holy grail of H&T....and then bang! Today dropped to zero! Absolute zero! What!?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a glitch in the Matrix? Or am I being paranoid? (Again)
> 
> Certainly fed my humility gene.
> 
> Oh well, back to the qwertyboard.


I haven't had 0 views, but I've been in the mid-campaign doldrums for the last week or so, hovering around 20 views per day. Reached a high of 301 views on day 6 of my campaign and a low of 16 views on day 17. I have 10 days to go after today, and with one more marketing push this Saturday, along with the standard "Ending Soon" surge, I expect a steady upturn in views.

I've come to believe that the rises and dips don't mean a whole lot. Amazon might be interested in your internal views, once you're off the first page, since that is an indicator of how attractive your story is to those who haven't been directed to it, but I think it all comes down to the quality of your writing and the marketability of your book. I guess that goes without saying.

Either way, I've approached my Kindle Scout campaign as a way to connect with readers. If I get picked, great, but I'm not going to sweat it. I am in Your hands, Oh Holy Zon.


----------



## shansunr

Alright and Welcome! Apparently, this is a very big waiting room for Marti and Bertie too 



Patricia KC said:


> And I'll be joining you all a couple of days later. I would offer to bring the something stronger, but I may be in no mood to share.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I've seen Kindle Press continue the Princess Dracula series by John Patrick Kennedy without the author subbing to Kindle Scout for subsequent installments. I've also seen other series submit other books in their series through KS and be rejected after the first. All of our speculations boil down to the same thing. What books the KS editors want.


You're right, Cālix. I've been shocked when great books were not selected. Many of them have gone on to successful launches and excellent paid rankings.

I love everything about your campaign for Split Adam: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JSTMEIQ9OR9H


----------



## Jada Ryker

shansunr said:


> Hi Jada!
> Thank you for your kind words. I'm surprised to see mine in Hot & trending especially in the last 6 to 7 days. However, there was a total of 8 days with either a 0 or 1 H&T hours somewhere in the middle. And the very first day - silly me - i didn't convert the Eastern time to Indian time right and lost a day in sharing the campaign launch with the world  but i don't think it would have made much difference anyway. just the same number of audience would be distributed across one additional day. Only 2 more days, and after this, I think I want to forget about it for a while.
> But I think I'll hang around in this forum. I like this connect with cool and great writers like you  It is an exciting experience. First, I see all these awesome abstracts, one-liners, covers and author bio in the Kindle Scout and here I'm just talking to them! Good luck for your 'The Freak Show Below' . I just nominated it along with 'Score of Silence'. Curious to read both these books in full! Good luck!


You're absolutely right, this is a great group of people. I've learned so much from the forum. Thanks for your support


----------



## Jada Ryker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Speaking of Headtalkers, and using Lincoln's excellent information to remind myself not to write a stupidly personal message, I set up a campaign.
> 
> I could use some support- https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nick-of-time/
> 
> I also embedded a video for the first time and it worked and everything. So if you want to see the book trailer I did for my KS campaign, it's on my Headtalker.


Nice video  I think I got all of the Headtalkers covered


----------



## Patricia KC

David Thompson said:


> I just had a weird one!
> 
> Yesterday I had 28 views for Shipley Bridge, bringing my total up to near the 600 mark...really good with 15 days left to go, I thought...maybe I'll even get to the holy grail of H&T....and then bang! Today dropped to zero! Absolute zero! What!?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a glitch in the Matrix? Or am I being paranoid? (Again)
> 
> Certainly fed my humility gene.
> 
> Oh well, back to the qwertyboard.


During _The Ceiling Man'_s run, two days had zero pages views (days 15 & 21). No zeros this time, but a few single-digit days.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Patricia KC said:


> During _The Ceiling Man'_s run, two days had zero pages views (days 15 & 21). No zeros this time, but a few single-digit days.


I had one zero day and a few near-zero days. Got on the H&T for the last week and stayed there with these page view numbers: 188, 92, 62, 48, 63, 89, 256. Obviously, the algorithm for the H&T list is heavily weighted for saves, time on the page, and nominations. How else could those low page view numbers have kept my book on the H&T?

But of course, we all know that you can be on the H&T for all 30 days and still not be selected, so...


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patricia KC said:


> During _The Ceiling Man'_s run, two days had zero pages views (days 15 & 21). No zeros this time, but a few single-digit days.


The single digit days are painful since it only updates every 24 hours!


----------



## Patricia KC

lincolnjcole said:


> The single digit days are painful since it only updates every 24 hours!


They sure are!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TJ- Headtalker supported!

Steve V- You make me smile.  Man, I don't know how you manage that changing shift at work.

David- the boggy middle bit can get very boggy indeed.  Zero days are all too common.

Lincoln- Just when I think H&T is pretty straight forward, something happens that makes me think it's inscrutable.  I had 120 page views yesterday, and was in H&T all day.  I know it depends on nominations over page views, but it still seems messed up to me.

Robert- I think we worry over page views and H&T because we've nothing else to do for the 30 day process.  It's too true that those stats have nothing to do with selection, though a good campaign can make for a good launch.

Thanks to everybody that supported my Headtalker!  Top 3 nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting.  The waiting room seems to be getting crowded.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> TJ- Headtalker supported!
> 
> Steve V- You make me smile. Man, I don't know how you manage that changing shift at work.
> 
> David- the boggy middle bit can get very boggy indeed. Zero days are all too common.
> 
> Lincoln- Just when I think H&T is pretty straight forward, something happens that makes me think it's inscrutable. I had 120 page views yesterday, and was in H&T all day. I know it depends on nominations over page views, but it still seems messed up to me.
> 
> Robert- I think we worry over page views and H&T because we've nothing else to do for the 30 day process. It's too true that those stats have nothing to do with selection, though a good campaign can make for a good launch.
> 
> Thanks to everybody that supported my Headtalker! Top 3 nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting. The waiting room seems to be getting crowded.


Yeah, my guess is that a lot of those page views they tracked didn't end up nominating (the downside of bringing people to your campaign who don't really know what kindle scout is or who you are) or didn't know they were supposed to, so it tracked high page views and then low actual results which was probably a campaign negative for the day (hence falling off hot and trending). I'm not too worried about it though since tomorrow my big promos start.


----------



## shansunr

Thank you Julianne for your support!
Glad to know your Nick of Time is doing great. Best wishes!


JulianneQJohnson said:


> TJ- Headtalker supported!
> 
> Steve V- You make me smile. Man, I don't know how you manage that changing shift at work.
> 
> David- the boggy middle bit can get very boggy indeed. Zero days are all too common.
> 
> Lincoln- Just when I think H&T is pretty straight forward, something happens that makes me think it's inscrutable. I had 120 page views yesterday, and was in H&T all day. I know it depends on nominations over page views, but it still seems messed up to me.
> 
> Robert- I think we worry over page views and H&T because we've nothing else to do for the 30 day process. It's too true that those stats have nothing to do with selection, though a good campaign can make for a good launch.
> 
> Thanks to everybody that supported my Headtalker! Top 3 nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting. The waiting room seems to be getting crowded.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Robert- I think we worry over page views and H&T because we've nothing else to do for the 30 day process. It's too true that those stats have nothing to do with selection, though a good campaign can make for a good launch.


This. So much, this. I think we worry over stats because they give us an illusion of control over an uncontrollable process.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Patricia KC said:


> This. So much, this. I think we worry over stats because they give us an illusion of control over an uncontrollable process.


Right. You're too stressed to get any writing done, so what else are you going to do for 30 days?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Right. You're too stressed to get any writing done, so what else are you going to do for 30 days?


Haha IKR. I keep trying to start my second book, but I keep failing 

At least I have the second book mapped out and ready to go, I just need to find the time to get the words down.


----------



## Patricia KC

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha IKR. I keep trying to start my second book, but I keep failing
> 
> At least I have the second book mapped out and ready to go, I just need to find the time to get the words down.


This time around, I managed to stay fairly Zen about the whole thing through the first part. Now that _Ghosts_ is in its final days, I am drowning in a stress-pool.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patricia KC said:


> This time around, I managed to stay fairly Zen about the whole thing through the first part. Now that _Ghosts_ is in it's final days, I am drowning in a stress-pool.


Especially when you wonder "What could I have done?" and then feeling like you let your own campaign down if it doesn't get picked. It's a nauseating experience!


----------



## Patricia KC

lincolnjcole said:


> Especially when you wonder "What could I have done?" and then feeling like you let your own campaign down if it doesn't get picked. It's a nauseating experience!


All of_ Ghost_'s numbers passed _The Ceiling Man_'s final stats on day 15 with minimal promoting (the readper newsletter being the exception).

No, I'm in the "No amount of campaigning in the world could have saved this book. It sucks. I suck. Why did I ever think I could write?" phase.

Writer World. It's not for the weak.


----------



## TT Rankin

Nominated two great looking books in Score of Silence and The Freak Show Below, best of luck Mark and Jada!  

BTW Jada--Read your excerpt then immediately checked my family tree for any Karl's 🤔

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Right. You're too stressed to get any writing done, so what else are you going to do for 30 days?


Lol! Oh, yes! I have started my next project, but the writing has been quite slow. I need to buckle down and step it up. I have one more project after Nick of Time that's written and at the editors, but after that my next KS book is the one I've just written the first chapter of!


----------



## Jada Ryker

TT Rankin said:


> Nominated two great looking books in Score of Silence and The Freak Show Below, best of luck Mark and Jada!
> 
> BTW Jada--Read your excerpt then immediately checked my family tree for any Karl's &#129300;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sorry about that, TT  I'm just glad you used Gina and not Jada (shudder).


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia KC said:


> All of_ Ghost_'s numbers passed _The Ceiling Man_'s final stats on day 15 with minimal promoting (the readper newsletter being the exception).
> 
> No, I'm in the "No amount of campaigning in the world could have saved this book. It sucks. I suck. Why did I ever think I could write?" phase.
> 
> Writer World. It's not for the weak.


OMG, I just had an "everything I write is garbage" moment this morning!  Oh, the glamorous life of an artist! As for you, I loved the heck out of Ceiling Man. It "sucked" so much I still rec it in my intro newsletter. I'm expecting Ghosts to "suck" just as much, and I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> OMG, I just had an "everything I write is garbage" moment this morning!  Oh, the glamorous life of an artist! As for you, I loved the heck out of Ceiling Man. It "sucked" so much I still rec it in my intro newsletter. I'm expecting Ghosts to "suck" just as much, and I can't wait to read it.


Ahh, thanks Julianne--for both the warm fuzzy and the newsletter rec!

And now Writer Brain intrudes: But Ghosts is a completely different book in genre, tone--in every way! What was I thinking? ?

I hate Writer Brain. 

p.s. Even the well-published and successful writers I know have those "everything I write is garbage" moments, days, weeks...

p.p.s. It certainly doesn't help that there's only been one book selected since the 15th, and some of those not selected I thought were sure things.


----------



## Guest

JulianneQJohnson said:


> OMG, I just had an "everything I write is garbage" moment this morning!  Oh, the glamorous life of an artist! As for you, I loved the heck out of Ceiling Man. It "sucked" so much I still rec it in my intro newsletter. I'm expecting Ghosts to "suck" just as much, and I can't wait to read it.


You're not a writer if you don't have those days of crippling doubt and dread! Don't worry, Julianne. I'm sure your book will do just fine, regardless of it "winning" or not!


----------



## stillmyheart

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I've seen Kindle Press continue the Princess Dracula series by John Patrick Kennedy without the author subbing to Kindle Scout for subsequent installments. I've also seen other series submit other books in their series through KS and be rejected after the first. All of our speculations boil down to the same thing. What books the KS editors want.


If I recall correctly, KP actually approached him to continue the series through them, based on the monstrous success of the first book. Far as I can tell, though, that's definitely outside the norm. From what I've read, KS doesn't seem to like sequels, because they're harder to promote, unless they're stand-alones (which is what my current campaign book is, which gives me hope that maybe they'll select it... but who knows).

And as for the talk about campaign stats, my current campaign is so far doing a good bit worse than my first campaign, in terms of hits and H&T hours. I try to keep telling myself that it's not the only thing that matters, but it's hard. Luckily, this time it's not keeping me from writing, and I've been plugging away at my upcoming supernatural series (though with frequent breaks for research...).


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

NANMANME said:


> You're not a writer if you don't have those days of crippling doubt and dread! Don't worry, Julianne. I'm sure your book will do just fine, regardless of it "winning" or not!


Too true! And I always assume my book will not be selected. If one ever is, it will be a happy surprise!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia KC said:


> And now Writer Brain intrudes: But Ghosts is a completely different book in genre, tone--in every way! What was I thinking? ?


True, and yet, you remain the same writer. Picasso made beautiful art, whether he used pencil, paints or paper cut outs.


----------



## Rfoster

Well the ax fell and not chosen for Water Witch but I am for sale  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JHFW53/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496264559&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=water++witch+ron+dfoster good luck to all and my thanks.
Ron


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Rfoster said:


> Well the ax fell and not chosen for Water Witch but I am for sale  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JHFW53/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496264559&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=water++witch+ron+dfoster good luck to all and my thanks.
> Ron


I'm picking it up. Nominated and was hoping you would release soon. One thing about this group, I have now found an excellent selection of talented authors and new reads. I've always been an avid reader. Although my fav genres are typically romance, PNR, and fantasy. Been more than happy to buy/support/pre-order such great novels. I'm a little behind in the read and review list, but I'll get to it eventually. Best of luck on your launch!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

This is my first KS campaign so maybe I am asking a question that has already been answered, but can anyone shed a light on the significance of internal vs. external views? Just curious. I have more internal than external and I am thinking that's bad since external drives more traffic into KS. Wondering what you all think...


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Rfoster said:


> Well the ax fell and not chosen for Water Witch but I am for sale  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JHFW53/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496264559&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=water++witch+ron+dfoster good luck to all and my thanks.
> Ron


Sorry, Ron. Best of luck with your new release!


----------



## stillmyheart

Nikki Landis Author said:


> This is my first KS campaign so maybe I am asking a question that has already been answered, but can anyone shed a light on the significance of internal vs. external views? Just curious. I have more internal than external and I am thinking that's bad since external drives more traffic into KS. Wondering what you all think...


Like everything else with KS, it's an enigma. By the end of the campaign for my Scout selected book, my split was 73% external and 27% internal. My current campaign has more internal than external too, but there are pros and cons to each (more internal views could say that it's more attractive to people visiting the KS page, while more external views could say that the author is good at promoting). Some people try to get an even 50/50 split, but like everything else, it's just one factor that goes into the selection process.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nikki Landis Author said:


> This is my first KS campaign so maybe I am asking a question that has already been answered, but can anyone shed a light on the significance of internal vs. external views? Just curious. I have more internal than external and I am thinking that's bad since external drives more traffic into KS. Wondering what you all think...


The simple answer is... no-one knows!  My personal view is that higher internal views would show a book has appeal outside of the author's friends, family, existing fan base etc. It could indicate a book has the potential to have a strong sales record. Obviously, this is very much in relation to external views... if you have an 80% internal rate but your external views are only 20, it's not as good as someone with a 20% internal rate but external views are 5,000. Others on here have already said their opinion on this question is the opposite of mine, and they also have valid reasons for believing so, which brings us back to... no-one (apart from the Scout editors) really knows!


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

I have been searching for a list of current Kindle Scout contenders and sighed with relief when I found Steve Vernon's great post.

Unfortunately I have followed all the suggestions about inserting an image in the post between img brackets and set up the image on Flikr, but this is not working.  Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jennifer Bull said:


> The simple answer is... no-one knows!  My personal view is that higher internal views would show a book has appeal outside of the author's friends, family, existing fan base etc. It could indicate a book has the potential to have a strong sales record. Obviously, this is very much in relation to external views... if you have an 80% internal rate but your external views are only 20, it's not as good as someone with a 20% internal rate but external views are 5,000. Others on here have already said their opinion on this question is the opposite of mine, and they also have valid reasons for believing so, which brings us back to... no-one (apart from the Scout editors) really knows!


Ha Jennifer! I'm starting to see this. I'm hoping I end with close to 50% but who knows? Thanks for your input, I guess we'll never really know.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

stillmyheart said:


> Like everything else with KS, it's an enigma. By the end of the campaign for my Scout selected book, my split was 73% external and 27% internal. My current campaign has more internal than external too, but there are pros and cons to each (more internal views could say that it's more attractive to people visiting the KS page, while more external views could say that the author is good at promoting). Some people try to get an even 50/50 split, but like everything else, it's just one factor that goes into the selection process.


Ah, I see. Right now I'm like a 70/30 split with more internal which concerns me but I haven't done my big push yet which should raise the external percentage quite a bit. Getting to around 50/50 would be good. I guess in the end, who knows what they think?


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Yvonne Crowe said:


> I have been searching for a list of current Kindle Scout contenders and sighed with relief when I found Steve Vernon's great post.
> 
> Unfortunately I have followed all the suggestions about inserting an image in the post between img brackets and set up the image on Flikr, but this is not working. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure I can be much help as I am a complete idiot in this area but I used the link maker up at the top of the page under the authors tab. Give it a go. Maybe others have more helpful feedback. I still can't get my links to work under my pics.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rfoster said:


> Well the ax fell and not chosen for Water Witch but I am for sale  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JHFW53/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496264559&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=water++witch+ron+dfoster good luck to all and my thanks.
> Ron


I was sorry to see Water Witch wasn't picked up. I hope you get oodles of sales with your launch!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

The Internal/External split is a mystery.  I got a big boost from the link in my newsletter, and yet my Internal went way up that day.  It makes no sense to me.  There are good things about both sides, Internal means it appeals to Joe reader off the street, external means the author has a following and/or decent marketing skills.  Both are useful to Amazon.  I don't think any sort of split will hurt you, unless it's really a huge difference, like 90/10.  That's my opinion based on nothing at all.   I am pretty okay with anything like a 50/50 or 60/40.  My campaign right now is more like  66/33 Internal, which both bothers me and makes no sense at all.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The Internal/External split is a mystery. I got a big boost from the link in my newsletter, and yet my Internal went way up that day. It makes no sense to me. There are good things about both sides, Internal means it appeals to Joe reader off the street, external means the author has a following and/or decent marketing skills. Both are useful to Amazon. I don't think any sort of split will hurt you, unless it's really a huge difference, like 90/10. That's my opinion based on nothing at all.  I am pretty okay with anything like a 50/50 or 60/40. My campaign right now is more like 66/33 Internal, which both bothers me and makes no sense at all.


Mine is at 72/28. It has more internal than TCM got in total page views got for its entire run.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The Internal/External split is a mystery. I got a big boost from the link in my newsletter, and yet my Internal went way up that day. It makes no sense to me. There are good things about both sides, Internal means it appeals to Joe reader off the street, external means the author has a following and/or decent marketing skills. Both are useful to Amazon. I don't think any sort of split will hurt you, unless it's really a huge difference, like 90/10. That's my opinion based on nothing at all.  I am pretty okay with anything like a 50/50 or 60/40. My campaign right now is more like 66/33 Internal, which both bothers me and makes no sense at all.


Julianne, Lol. Yeah, I prefer to be more equal but that is an opinion also based on nothing at all. I think my analytical brain just wants to organize and make sense of all these aspects of the campaign but in the end I am just sitting here scratching my head and shrugging my shoulders. I'm with you - bothered and making no sense at all.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated Score of Silence & The Freak Show Below. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

I was struggling to locate current Kindle Scout contenders and was delighted to come across this thread. 
Only too pleased to nominate books I like.
Also looking for supporters for my thriller Beyond Gaza. Campaign started yesterday. http://amzn.to/2rOpTZO.

Unfortunately I have followed the steps to the letter to post an image on this thread but it evades me. Set up cover photo on Flickr. Copied the url, put it in img brackets, but when I preview it does not change to the image. The url remains

Any tips folks?

Best of luck to every contender.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Yvonne Crowe said:


> I was struggling to locate current Kindle Scout contenders and was delighted to come across this thread.
> Only too pleased to nominate books I like.
> Also looking for supporters for my thriller Beyond Gaza. Campaign started yesterday. http://amzn.to/2rOpTZO.
> 
> Unfortunately I have followed the steps to the letter to post an image on this thread but it evades me. Set up cover photo on Flickr. Copied the url, put it in img brackets, but when I preview it does not change to the image. The url remains
> 
> Any tips folks?
> 
> Best of luck to every contender.


Welcome to the group!
There's a good post a few pages back about putting images in your signature. That post knows more than I do, lol. When I add an image, I post the picture on Photobucket, which will create the IMG code for you. It's a spammy site though.
Now, if you want to add books that you have already published, you want the link maker, and you can find that on the main page under "author."
Good luck on your campaign!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I've seen Kindle Press continue the Princess Dracula series by John Patrick Kennedy without the author subbing to Kindle Scout for subsequent installments. I've also seen other series submit other books in their series through KS and be rejected after the first. All of our speculations boil down to the same thing. What books the KS editors want.


Thanks Kalix.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Up early this morning. Going to go and feed the livestock shortly.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
1 day left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
3 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
3 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
3 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
7 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
7 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
8 days left  Plunge by John Greco
8 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
9 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
9 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
9 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
11 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
11 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
14 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
16 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
16 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
18 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
21 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
23 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
24 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
28 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
29 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
The New Millennium by Shan R.

Already had The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker in my third slot.

Mark


----------



## shansunr

Thank you for your support Mark ! 


Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> The New Millennium by Shan R.
> 
> Already had The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker in my third slot.
> 
> Mark


----------



## Jada Ryker

Yvonne Crowe said:


> I have been searching for a list of current Kindle Scout contenders and sighed with relief when I found Steve Vernon's great post.
> 
> Unfortunately I have followed all the suggestions about inserting an image in the post between img brackets and set up the image on Flikr, but this is not working. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Yvonne, welcome  I found this to be the easiest way: https://www.kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## TJFlaxman

JulianneQJohnson said:


> TJ- Headtalker supported!
> 
> Steve V- You make me smile. Man, I don't know how you manage that changing shift at work.
> 
> David- the boggy middle bit can get very boggy indeed. Zero days are all too common.
> 
> Lincoln- Just when I think H&T is pretty straight forward, something happens that makes me think it's inscrutable. I had 120 page views yesterday, and was in H&T all day. I know it depends on nominations over page views, but it still seems messed up to me.
> 
> Robert- I think we worry over page views and H&T because we've nothing else to do for the 30 day process. It's too true that those stats have nothing to do with selection, though a good campaign can make for a good launch.
> 
> Thanks to everybody that supported my Headtalker! Top 3 nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting. The waiting room seems to be getting crowded.


Thanks!


----------



## cmstafford

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Julianne, Lol. Yeah, I prefer to be more equal but that is an opinion also based on nothing at all. I think my analytical brain just wants to organize and make sense of all these aspects of the campaign but in the end I am just sitting here scratching my head and shrugging my shoulders. I'm with you - bothered and making no sense at all.


Just jumping to add that I'm not sure if any of it matters. My book had like 80/20 and it still got picked. Granted, a lot of my local traffic went to the Kindle Scout website to nominate my book and didn't click on a link, but still... Like everything else, I think it's a mystery.


----------



## skyemackinnon

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Score of Silence by Mark Gardner
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Freak Show Below by Jada Ryker
> 1 day left  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
> 3 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 3 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 3 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
> 7 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> 7 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 8 days left  Plunge by John Greco
> 8 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> 9 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 9 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 9 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 11 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 11 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 14 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 16 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 16 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 18 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 21 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 23 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 24 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 28 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 29 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks for including me in your list!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jada Ryker said:


> Hi, Yvonne, welcome  I found this to be the easiest way: https://www.kboards.com/authorsig


Yeah, the sig is great, but it doesn't let you drop in a kindle scout entry or banner as easy. However, you can just replace those URLs with the new ones you want to use and it should work out quite well!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Well, I fell off H&T sometime early this morning, but the second half of my newsletter subscription list has gotten me back on there.  Unfortunately, other than my Headtalker going out, my subscriber list is my last bit of strategy until I have my Readper on the 17th.  That's quite a bit of boggy middle bit to suffer through, but the Readper should make the end on my campaign worthwhile, I hope.

Nick of Time hit a milestone yesterday.  On it's 8th day it officially hit higher stats than any of my other KS campaigns did for their entire run.  Doesn't mean I'll get selected, of course, but I do seem to be getting a bit better at this.  Nick's a better book than Teatime (although I love that book!) so I'm sure that is helping as well.

Top three nominated, as always, and fingers and toes crossed for the folks in the crowded waiting room.  Something does seem to be up with KS, maybe it's the staffing switch or something.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I fell off H&T sometime early this morning, but the second half of my newsletter subscription list has gotten me back on there. Unfortunately, other than my Headtalker going out, my subscriber list is my last bit of strategy until I have my Readper on the 17th. That's quite a bit of boggy middle bit to suffer through, but the Readper should make the end on my campaign worthwhile, I hope.
> 
> Nick of Time hit a milestone yesterday. On it's 8th day it officially hit higher stats than any of my other KS campaigns did for their entire run. Doesn't mean I'll get selected, of course, but I do seem to be getting a bit better at this. Nick's a better book than Teatime (although I love that book!) so I'm sure that is helping as well.
> 
> Top three nominated, as always, and fingers and toes crossed for the folks in the crowded waiting room. Something does seem to be up with KS, maybe it's the staffing switch or something.


Awesome! Congrats on the milestone! There has definitely been some shuffling over at amazon as people have changed jobs (seems to be a summer thing!) so hopefully that settles down soon!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Chanda- Thanks!  That's a hopeful bit of information to know.  I know H&T doesn't count for much, but as we said earlier, for thirty days it's all I have to fuss over. 

Lincoln- Thanks!  I noticed your book on the H&T list as well today!


----------



## shansunr

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I fell off H&T sometime early this morning, but the second half of my newsletter subscription list has gotten me back on there. Unfortunately, other than my Headtalker going out, my subscriber list is my last bit of strategy until I have my Readper on the 17th. That's quite a bit of boggy middle bit to suffer through, but the Readper should make the end on my campaign worthwhile, I hope.
> 
> Nick of Time hit a milestone yesterday. On it's 8th day it officially hit higher stats than any of my other KS campaigns did for their entire run. Doesn't mean I'll get selected, of course, but I do seem to be getting a bit better at this. Nick's a better book than Teatime (although I love that book!) so I'm sure that is helping as well.
> 
> Top three nominated, as always, and fingers and toes crossed for the folks in the crowded waiting room. Something does seem to be up with KS, maybe it's the staffing switch or something.


Thank you for the nomination, Julianne!


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

I have hit the SUBMIT button! (Technically, the button says, AGREE.) I will update when the campaign starts.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time hit a milestone yesterday. On it's 8th day it officially hit higher stats than any of my other KS campaigns did for their entire run. Doesn't mean I'll get selected, of course, but I do seem to be getting a bit better at this. Nick's a better book than Teatime (although I love that book!) so I'm sure that is helping as well.


Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Friday!

Thank God, it's Friday.

(dancing like a Village Person with his head cut off...)

Now that the dancing is out of the way - let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
2 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
2 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
2 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
6 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
6 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
7 days left  Plunge by John Greco
7 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
8 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
8 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
8 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
10 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
10 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
13 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
15 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
15 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
17 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
20 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
22 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
23 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
27 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
28 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************

I've got a brand new Kelpie Dreams HeadTalker that could use a little support!


https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-2/


----------



## David Thompson

Yay! Going back up! (Breathes huge sigh of relief)


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Steve Vernon said:


> Friday!
> 
> Thank God, it's Friday.
> 
> (dancing like a Village Person with his head cut off...)
> 
> Now that the dancing is out of the way - let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  MIBU & The New Millennium by Shan R.
> 2 days left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 2 days left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 2 days left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
> 6 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> 6 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 7 days left  Plunge by John Greco
> 7 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> 8 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 8 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 8 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 10 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 10 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 13 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 15 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 15 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 17 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 20 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 22 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 23 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 27 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 28 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ************************
> 
> I've got a brand new Kelpie Dreams HeadTalker that could use a little support!
> 
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-2/


Supported! Thanks as always for putting up the list and including me.  Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## shansunr

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Supported! Thanks as always for putting up the list and including me.  Happy Friday!!!!


Thank you, Nikki!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks to all who nominated. Now it's time for the waiting game. It looks like _Score of Silence_ was my most "successful" campaign yet, receiving double the views of any of my previous campaigns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this one, I was ambivalent. I set it and forgot it. I didn't stress out or do any promotions. As you can see from the graph, there were more KS traffic than from external. The opposite of previous campaigns.
> 
> Here are my past campaigns for reference:


Good luck with the results and hopefully you hear back good news!

Yesterday was one of my big promo days and it is nice sometimes seeing the big numbers lol. My newsletter dramatically underperformed, though, which was something of a let down.


----------



## leonhard

must be nerve-wrecking to sit and wait


----------



## lincolnjcole

leonhard said:


> must be nerve-wrecking to sit and wait


It certainly can be! I'm not really looking forward to that part. I've just been trying to keep myself busy.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Ghosts in Glass Houses nominated.
I loved The Ceiling Man, Kay (Patricia).
Hope you get another thru.

- Patrick


----------



## Patricia KC

Patrick Tylee said:


> Ghosts in Glass Houses nominated.
> I loved The Ceiling Man, Kay (Patricia).
> Hope you get another thru.
> 
> - Patrick


Thank you! Our campaigns end the same day, and the really painful part of the process begins. Best of luck to you, and if I have any fingers or toes left, I'll cross them for you too!


----------



## TT Rankin

Top three nominated! Can't believe I'm one of them! Fallbrook is my first novel and honestly I am just anxious to get the entire book out into the world and into the readers hands...whether that's through KP or on my own. Fingers crossed either way, for me and for everyone else playing this waiting game!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

TT Rankin said:


> Top three nominated! Can't believe I'm one of them! Fallbrook is my first novel and honestly I am just anxious to get the entire book out into the world and into the readers hands...whether that's through KP or on my own. Fingers crossed either way, for me and for everyone else playing this waiting game!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## Patricia KC

TT Rankin said:


> Top three nominated! Can't believe I'm one of them! Fallbrook is my first novel and honestly I am just anxious to get the entire book out into the world and into the readers hands...whether that's through KP or on my own. Fingers crossed either way, for me and for everyone else playing this waiting game!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Doesn't it feel strange to have finally made it to the upper end of the list? Best of luck with Fallbrook!


----------



## Patrick Tylee

lincolnjcole said:


> For anyone interested in adding images to their profile signature (I've gotten a few requests for how to do it recently) here is a quick walkthrough!


Thank you Cole. The steps are easy to follow and worked without a hitch.
I even got my debut book trailer in there!

- Patrick


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patrick Tylee said:


> Thank you Cole. The steps are easy to follow and worked without a hitch.
> I even got my debut book trailer in there!
> 
> - Patrick


Awesome!


----------



## shansunr

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks to all who nominated. Now it's time for the waiting game. It looks like _Score of Silence_ was my most "successful" campaign yet, receiving double the views of any of my previous campaigns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this one, I was ambivalent. I set it and forgot it. I didn't stress out or do any promotions. As you can see from the graph, there were more KS traffic than from external. The opposite of previous campaigns.
> 
> Here are my past campaigns for reference:


I think I saw a good number of top 10 scouts nominating yours and the freak show below yesterday. Hoping for the best. 
I'm kinda starting to guess my result as only 3 of the top 8 scouts have nominated today. 2 of the top 10 scouts are yet to wake up i guess for they haven't nominated anything yet. Not sure if this matters but when nothing else to do...


----------



## lincolnjcole

shansunr said:


> I think I saw a good number of top 10 scouts nominating yours and the freak show below yesterday. Hoping for the best.
> I'm kinda starting to guess my result as only 3 of the top 8 scouts have nominated today. 2 of the top 10 scouts are yet to wake up i guess for they haven't nominated anything yet. Not sure if this matters but when nothing else to do...


In general, the 'top' scouts are the ones who nominate every day with a last ending set of nominations (so they essentially can get 90 books nominated a month) and the goal is to be pick ones likely to get selected for the purposes of getting more books. It's a super interesting concept and adds game theory to kindle scout. As of now, I would say it only matters a little bit (if they see a book spend a lot of time in hot and trending them on its last day they might pick that one over another one) but it does add a new thing to worry about!


----------



## skyemackinnon

What kind of number of daily page views is average? Trying to make sense of the stats


----------



## lincolnjcole

skyemackinnon said:


> What kind of number of daily page views is average? Trying to make sense of the stats


It's basically impossible to make sense of the stats considering how variable things are. I used to have a spreadsheet to track self-reported statistics for campaigns (hours hot and trending and page views) and essentially, the mean and average were between 1,200 for a campaign and 2,200. The selected book numbers were averaging about 200-600 higher page views than the non-selected books, and generally had about 120-240 more hours in hot and trending.

The problem is, some campaigns skew the heck out of the numbers. One campaign got 24,000 page views and was selected, and other campaigns got about 100 page views for the 30 days.

In general, the sweet spot of a campaign seems to be between 800 and 1,600 page views and at least 100-200 hours in hot and trending, but again this is not a one-size fits all model to it. You could have 600 high value page views which would be the same as 3,000 low value page views.

All in all, your goal should be to get as many people as YOU can to your page and not worry too much about how other campaigns are going. Think of the competition like it is against yourself, not other people, because it comes down 100% to whether or not the editors like your book. Sure, there are things you can do to generate buzz and interest in your book and to strengthen your launch (which is why when people say none of the campaigning matters I cringe) but you don't have to. All you have to do is write an amazing book and tell your friends about it.


----------



## skyemackinnon

lincolnjcole said:


> It's basically impossible to make sense of the stats considering how variable things are. I used to have a spreadsheet to track self-reported statistics for campaigns (hours hot and trending and page views) and essentially, the mean and average were between 1,200 for a campaign and 2,200. The selected book numbers were averaging about 200-600 higher page views than the non-selected books, and generally had about 120-240 more hours in hot and trending.
> 
> The problem is, some campaigns skew the heck out of the numbers. One campaign got 24,000 page views and was selected, and other campaigns got about 100 page views for the 30 days.
> 
> In general, the sweet spot of a campaign seems to be between 800 and 1,600 page views and at least 100-200 hours in hot and trending, but again this is not a one-size fits all model to it. You could have 600 high value page views which would be the same as 3,000 low value page views.
> 
> All in all, your goal should be to get as many people as YOU can to your page and not worry too much about how other campaigns are going. Think of the competition like it is against yourself, not other people, because it comes down 100% to whether or not the editors like your book. Sure, there are things you can do to generate buzz and interest in your book and to strengthen your launch (which is why when people say none of the campaigning matters I cringe) but you don't have to. All you have to do is write an amazing book and tell your friends about it.


Thanks, that's really helpful! Guess my 350 views yesterday weren't too bad then, that's reassuring.


----------



## TT Rankin

Patricia KC said:


> Doesn't it feel strange to have finally made it to the upper end of the list? Best of luck with Fallbrook!


It certainly does! And thanks, same to you! Ghosts looks great!


----------



## Patricia KC

skyemackinnon said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful! Guess my 350 views yesterday weren't too bad then, that's reassuring.


I'm nearing the end of my second campaign and never hit 350 views in a day. I'd say that's wonderful!


----------



## leonhard

lincolnjcole said:


> It certainly can be! I'm not really looking forward to that part. I've just been trying to keep myself busy.


good luck mate


----------



## Jada Ryker

lincolnjcole said:


> All in all, your goal should be to get as many people as YOU can to your page and not worry too much about how other campaigns are going. Think of the competition like it is against yourself, not other people, because it comes down 100% to whether or not the editors like your book. Sure, there are things you can do to generate buzz and interest in your book and to strengthen your launch (which is why when people say none of the campaigning matters I cringe) but you don't have to. All you have to do is write an amazing book and tell your friends about it.


I agree with everything in Lincoln's post, especially the above. You have to make your own decision on promotion: no promotion, free promotion, paid promotion. I did put together a chart and table on my last blog post about my Kindle Scout experience. Just scroll down past the recap and look for the "Correlation Between Views and Paid Promotion" section. This is just my experience, I don't get compensation from vendors, and your results may vary.

Here's the link to the post:

http://jadaryker.com/?p=390


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jada Ryker said:


> I agree with everything in Lincoln's post, especially the above. You have to make your own decision on promotion: no promotion, free promotion, paid promotion. I did put together a chart and table on my last blog post about my Kindle Scout experience. Just scroll down past the recap and look for the "Correlation Between Views and Paid Promotion" section. This is just my experience, I don't get compensation from vendors, and your results may vary.
> 
> Here's the link to the post:
> 
> http://jadaryker.com/?p=390


Excellent info Jada. Thank you for sharing. I'm also using Jessica's service. Yesterday was the first day and so far the results were good. Like you, I think KS under reported the results but that's alright. I'm excited to see how her promo affects my campaign. I'm approaching this as a platform for my launch so every page like is a new potential loyal reader. Quite happy at this point with my efforts, H&T hours, and the results (although it's all up to KS). Best of luck in the waiting room!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Excellent info Jada. Thank you for sharing. I'm also using Jessica's service. Yesterday was the first day and so far the results were good. Like you, I think KS under reported the results but that's alright. I'm excited to see how her promo affects my campaign. I'm approaching this as a platform for my launch so every page like is a new potential loyal reader. Quite happy at this point with my efforts, H&T hours, and the results (although it's all up to KS). Best of luck in the waiting room!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


I submitted several days ago and still haven't heard back from Jessica so I don't think that's going to work out. Oh well.

Happy to hear your results are going well!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

lincolnjcole said:


> It's basically impossible to make sense of the stats considering how variable things are. I used to have a spreadsheet to track self-reported statistics for campaigns (hours hot and trending and page views) and essentially, the mean and average were between 1,200 for a campaign and 2,200. The selected book numbers were averaging about 200-600 higher page views than the non-selected books, and generally had about 120-240 more hours in hot and trending.
> 
> The problem is, some campaigns skew the heck out of the numbers. One campaign got 24,000 page views and was selected, and other campaigns got about 100 page views for the 30 days.
> 
> In general, the sweet spot of a campaign seems to be between 800 and 1,600 page views and at least 100-200 hours in hot and trending, but again this is not a one-size fits all model to it. You could have 600 high value page views which would be the same as 3,000 low value page views.
> 
> All in all, your goal should be to get as many people as YOU can to your page and not worry too much about how other campaigns are going. Think of the competition like it is against yourself, not other people, because it comes down 100% to whether or not the editors like your book. Sure, there are things you can do to generate buzz and interest in your book and to strengthen your launch (which is why when people say none of the campaigning matters I cringe) but you don't have to. All you have to do is write an amazing book and tell your friends about it.


Thank you for your insight Lincoln. That's just how I am approaching this campaign too. H&T is great but I need the readers and followers, especially for that all important email list. I think some $ investment is necessary but I also have promoted the heck out of Facebook and Twitter, friends and family, and Goodreads groups. From what I can tell, these have also helped tremendously as a good percentage came from those sites.

I'm hoping my book will be interesting to KS (don't we all?) but who really knows? It's not your typical paranormal romance. This is also dark fantasy in which angels and demons engage in a fierce battle over human souls. There's as much description of the light as there is in Hell, and I make it uncomfortable. I wonder, is that something they will like? I don't know, maybe my style or my "voice" is not what they feel they can promote. Ugh, now I am just making myself anxious. Ha.

Best of luck to all those in the waiting room. Boy, it's crowded. Let's hope they make some favorable decisions soon.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

lincolnjcole said:


> I submitted several days ago and still haven't heard back from Jessica so I don't think that's going to work out. Oh well.
> 
> Happy to hear your results are going well!


Huh, not sure about that but maybe she has a lot going on. I think it took her a day or two to get back with me initially but I usually hear from her a couple of times a day. Hope she gets back with you soon.


----------



## skyemackinnon

Jada Ryker said:


> I agree with everything in Lincoln's post, especially the above. You have to make your own decision on promotion: no promotion, free promotion, paid promotion. I did put together a chart and table on my last blog post about my Kindle Scout experience. Just scroll down past the recap and look for the "Correlation Between Views and Paid Promotion" section. This is just my experience, I don't get compensation from vendors, and your results may vary.
> 
> Here's the link to the post:
> 
> http://jadaryker.com/?p=390


Thank you, that post is really helpful. I've decided to try it with just free promotion (i.e. friends and Facebook), but it's always good to see what options are out there. Apparently only 13% off my 319 page views yesterday came from external sources - interesting, it's good that they give us all those stats...


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

skyemackinnon said:


> Thank you, that post is really helpful. I've decided to try it with just free promotion (i.e. friends and Facebook), but it's always good to see what options are out there. Apparently only 13% off my 319 page views yesterday came from external sources - interesting, it's good that they give us all those stats...


I've got your book saved for later as slots open up. I'm a huge fan of fantasy and your books sounds great. Best of luck in your campaign!!


----------



## Patricia KC

lincolnjcole said:


> It's basically impossible to make sense of the stats considering how variable things are. I used to have a spreadsheet to track self-reported statistics for campaigns (hours hot and trending and page views) and essentially, the mean and average were between 1,200 for a campaign and 2,200. The selected book numbers were averaging about 200-600 higher page views than the non-selected books, and generally had about 120-240 more hours in hot and trending.
> 
> The problem is, some campaigns skew the heck out of the numbers. One campaign got 24,000 page views and was selected, and other campaigns got about 100 page views for the 30 days.
> 
> In general, the sweet spot of a campaign seems to be between 800 and 1,600 page views and at least 100-200 hours in hot and trending, but again this is not a one-size fits all model to it. You could have 600 high value page views which would be the same as 3,000 low value page views.
> 
> All in all, your goal should be to get as many people as YOU can to your page and not worry too much about how other campaigns are going. Think of the competition like it is against yourself, not other people, because it comes down 100% to whether or not the editors like your book. Sure, there are things you can do to generate buzz and interest in your book and to strengthen your launch (which is why when people say none of the campaigning matters I cringe) but you don't have to. All you have to do is write an amazing book and tell your friends about it.


I think it's important to realize that _in the context of selection from a Scout campaign_, paid promotion is entirely optional. When I was stalking...er...researching before my first campaign, there so much emphasis on paid promotion here and elsewhere that I almost didn't submit. I had no money--and I mean $0--for paid promotion, and what I was reading made me feel I was beaten before I began.

I submitted anyway. During that run, there were people racking up high numbers with paid promotion. My anxiety was increased tenfold. I felt I couldn't compete.

In the end, the book was selected. Was my launch earth-shattering? No. Have I earned out my advance? Yes. Am I pleased? Absolutely.

If your goal is a build up for self-publishing, results may be entirely different. As both Lincoln and Jada said, you need to make your own decision. But--if, like me, paid promotion is not in the budget don't feel you must do it anyway.



Jada Ryker said:


> I agree with everything in Lincoln's post, especially the above. You have to make your own decision on promotion: no promotion, free promotion, paid promotion. I did put together a chart and table on my last blog post about my Kindle Scout experience. Just scroll down past the recap and look for the "Correlation Between Views and Paid Promotion" section. This is just my experience, I don't get compensation from vendors, and your results may vary.
> 
> Here's the link to the post:
> 
> http://jadaryker.com/?p=390


Excellent post. All of those choosing to invest in paid promotion should read this!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

skyemackinnon said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful! Guess my 350 views yesterday weren't too bad then, that's reassuring.


350 views in one day is excellent. You're doing great.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Best of luck to all those in the waiting room. Boy, it's crowded. Let's hope they make some favorable decisions soon.


Thank you  I live in Bardstown, KY, the self-proclaimed bourbon capital of the world. We can smell the distilleries if the wind is blowing in the right direction. In honor of that, here's a round of bourbon 'n' branch all around, on me. Our drinking game: take a gulp anytime you read, hear, or say: H&T, views, nominations, scouts, recently added, ending soon, external, internal, or my book is crap  We have the usual cookies, plus I'm serving bourbon balls ("Ouch!" said the master distiller.)


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you  I live in Bardstown, KY, the self-proclaimed bourbon capital of the world. We can smell the distilleries if the wind is blowing in the right direction. In honor of that, here's a round of bourbon 'n' branch all around, on me. Our drinking game: take a gulp anytime you read, hear, or say: H&T, views, nominations, scouts, recently added, ending soon, external, internal, or my book is crap  We have the usual cookies, plus I'm serving bourbon balls ("Ouch!" said the master distiller.)


Hahahaha! I love the smell of bourbon in the morning, as long as it's not on someone's breath. Everyone of us here at KSE&NR would be under the table if we played this game. Here's looking at you, Jada.


----------



## Patricia KC

In reference to my last post, I want to point out that I am NOT anti-paid promotion. I just know how anxious my inability to do it made me feel the first time and want others in my boat to know that all is not lost. That realization took away a lot of anxiety this time.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Patricia KC said:


> I think it's important to realize that _in the context of selection from a Scout campaign_, paid promotion is entirely optional. When I was stalking...er...researching before my first campaign, there so much emphasis on paid promotion here and elsewhere that I almost didn't submit. I had no money--and I mean $0--for paid promotion, and what I was reading made me feel I was beaten before I began.
> 
> I submitted anyway. During that run, there were people racking up high numbers with paid promotion. My anxiety was increased tenfold. I felt I couldn't compete.
> 
> In the end, the book was selected. Was my launch earth-shattering? No. Have I earned out my advance? Yes. Am I pleased? Absolutely.
> 
> If your goal is a build up for self-publishing, results may be entirely different. As both Lincoln and Jada said, you need to make your own decision. But--if, like me, paid promotion is not in the budget don't feel you must do it anyway.
> 
> Excellent post. All of those choosing to invest in paid promotion should read this!


There are plenty of people with more experience on this thread and I truly respect their opinion and advice. 
If you are going to enter KS to just set it and forget it seems useless. (Unless you view it like sending a huge query letter!)
Flip side is I don't see the virtue in the 'all out' approach either. If you get into KS you should promote to some degree to help your eventual launch.
I did FB, NL & Author shout.
My campaign was pretty darn good 78 percent or so of time in hot & trendy and 2800 view as I recall. Not picked. 10 day into release I have 126 ebooks sold and some very good KENP. Not crazily happy with launch and wish I did get picked up by KS but now is the time to 'push' it myself. Just off the top of the head, wine influenced comments.
BTW I do continue to follow thread and nominate the list that Steve so generously compiles.
Best of Luck to all Dan Petrosini The Final Enemy


----------



## shansunr

Thanks and good luck to you too Rankin!


TT Rankin said:


> Top three nominated! Can't believe I'm one of them! Fallbrook is my first novel and honestly I am just anxious to get the entire book out into the world and into the readers hands...whether that's through KP or on my own. Fingers crossed either way, for me and for everyone else playing this waiting game!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shansunr

Thanks for sharing this info, Lincoln!


lincolnjcole said:


> It's basically impossible to make sense of the stats considering how variable things are. I used to have a spreadsheet to track self-reported statistics for campaigns (hours hot and trending and page views) and essentially, the mean and average were between 1,200 for a campaign and 2,200. The selected book numbers were averaging about 200-600 higher page views than the non-selected books, and generally had about 120-240 more hours in hot and trending.
> 
> The problem is, some campaigns skew the heck out of the numbers. One campaign got 24,000 page views and was selected, and other campaigns got about 100 page views for the 30 days.
> 
> In general, the sweet spot of a campaign seems to be between 800 and 1,600 page views and at least 100-200 hours in hot and trending, but again this is not a one-size fits all model to it. You could have 600 high value page views which would be the same as 3,000 low value page views.
> 
> All in all, your goal should be to get as many people as YOU can to your page and not worry too much about how other campaigns are going. Think of the competition like it is against yourself, not other people, because it comes down 100% to whether or not the editors like your book. Sure, there are things you can do to generate buzz and interest in your book and to strengthen your launch (which is why when people say none of the campaigning matters I cringe) but you don't have to. All you have to do is write an amazing book and tell your friends about it.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

MIBU & The New Millennium, A Return to Fallbrook, Ghosts in Glass Houses nominated. Good luck!


----------



## HilaryM

Coming to the end of my campaign and will finish with a boosted FB post for those last page views. Then it's time for chocolate and a glass of wine!

Nominated A Return to Fallbrook and Ghosts in Glass Houses. Good luck both!


----------



## shansunr

FlynnMcGuin said:


> MIBU & The New Millennium, A Return to Fallbrook, Ghosts in Glass Houses nominated. Good luck!


Thank you Flynn!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Hi guys,

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to everyone who supported my Headtalker! Wasn't hugely effective for me but I suspect that's on me for not pitching it properly.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

I've got the top three nominated.  Man, it's tough in the waiting room.  Trying to keep on trucking with book 2 but can't resist email refreshing to see if there's any news.


----------



## skyemackinnon

T E Scott Writer said:


> I've got the top three nominated. Man, it's tough in the waiting room. Trying to keep on trucking with book 2 but can't resist email refreshing to see if there's any news.


How long does it usually take to hear back?


----------



## T E Scott Writer

skyemackinnon said:


> How long does it usually take to hear back?


They have 15 days to get back to you, I think. Most hear more quickly than that. I get the sense the send emails out in batches as there's often a load of rejections sent out at once.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## TT Rankin

J.G. McKenney said:


> Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!


Thanks J.G.!


----------



## TT Rankin

T E Scott Writer said:


> I've got the top three nominated. Man, it's tough in the waiting room. Trying to keep on trucking with book 2 but can't resist email refreshing to see if there's any news.


Appreciate the support!


----------



## TT Rankin

Woke up this morning and first thing I see before even logging in is my book in H&T...second to last day and I finally made it! 

I took a screenshot with my phone so I could show my wife when she woke up, which was smart because by the time she got up Fallbrook had already fallen off, lol. I'll probably frame that screenshot some day. Don't judge.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Tylee

TT Rankin said:


> Woke up this morning and first thing I see before even logging in is my book in H&T...


Good morning, Mr. Rankin.

Same for me.

I spent the afternoon yesterday putting together one last promo video and push out to my social media.
Voila! Back into H&T this morning. Not like I've spent a lot of time there.
If you like trailers and vids, this one's only a minute long. Even my professionally produced trailer is under that.





BTW: you got my nomination this morning as one of my slots opened up.

Good luck!

- Patrick


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday.

I was up early this morning to go and feed the pets. The son comes home today so that's the last time I have to do that for a while. Then I grabbed a quick breakfast and we headed out for some home improvement shopping. I'm back home now with three buckets of paint and some sandpaper and wire brushes. We're going to paint the shed in the next week or so, depending on the weather. It is starting to look a little gray out there, but I wanted to get the supplies home and ready for when the weather DOES cooperate. We also took a look at what we would need for the sidewalk and two sets of steps that I am planning to build in July.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
1 day left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
1 day left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
5 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
5 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
6 days left  Plunge by John Greco
6 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
7 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
7 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
7 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
9 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
9 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
12 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
14 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
14 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
16 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
19 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
21 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
22 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
26 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
27 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************

I've got a brand new Kelpie Dreams HeadTalker that could use a little support!


https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-2/


----------



## TT Rankin

Patrick Tylee said:


> Good morning, Mr. Rankin.
> 
> Same for me.
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday putting together one last promo video and push out to my social media.
> Voila! Back into H&T this morning. Not like I've spent a lot of time there.
> If you like trailers and vids, this one's only a minute long. Even my professionally produced trailer is under that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: you got my nomination this morning as one of my slots opened up.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> - Patrick


Thanks Patrick! I had an open spot this morning so returned the favor!

Definitely impressed and slightly jealous of your trailer skills. All of them look great!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

10 days in and Nick of Time is ticking right along.  198 hours H&T and 1.5k page views.  I'm headed for the boggy middle bit, but I can't complain.  It's still the best campaign I've had so far and I'll be tickled pink if I end up with over 2k views.

There's been some chat about spending money, not spending money.  Me, I've spend 15 bucks.  10 for an Author Shout, 30 days promotion for 10 bucks is quite cheap, and I always get a decent showing from it, though not huge numbers.  And I spent 5 dollars for a Readper that hits on the 17th.

It's up to each author whether they decide to spend money or not.  Spending a load of cash to get 5k page views won't get you selected unless the editors want the book.  I saw it in person during my first campaign.  An author spent a ton of cash with the goal of being selected, and got a fairly quick "no thank you" from KP.  I expect they had a decent launch though, with those numbers.  And it can be worth spending money so that you get a decent launch when you self publish.

But, as has been said many times, you can spend zero money, have small results, and get selected.  No one should feel obligated to spend money on a campaign.  Spend what you are comfortable with, if anything at all.

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> 10 days in and Nick of Time is ticking right along. 198 hours H&T and 1.5k page views. I'm headed for the boggy middle bit, but I can't complain. It's still the best campaign I've had so far and I'll be tickled pink if I end up with over 2k views.
> 
> There's been some chat about spending money, not spending money. Me, I've spend 15 bucks. 10 for an Author Shout, 30 days promotion for 10 bucks is quite cheap, and I always get a decent showing from it, though not huge numbers. And I spent 5 dollars for a Readper that hits on the 17th.
> 
> It's up to each author whether they decide to spend money or not. Spending a load of cash to get 5k page views won't get you selected unless the editors want the book. I saw it in person during my first campaign. An author spent a ton of cash with the goal of being selected, and got a fairly quick "no thank you" from KP. I expect they had a decent launch though, with those numbers. And it can be worth spending money so that you get a decent launch when you self publish.
> 
> But, as has been said many times, you can spend zero money, have small results, and get selected. No one should feel obligated to spend money on a campaign. Spend what you are comfortable with, if anything at all.
> 
> Top three nominated, and fingers crossed!


Agreed Julianne. I'm spending the $ this time around for a few services but it's my first campaign and I need these readers and page views for my launch. This is my first KS campaign so I went all out but I don't think I would do the same next time. Depends on the final result I guess. I'm not expecting to get the contract but it would be awesome to grow that email list and have a lot of downloads and reviews when the book releases. Top books nominated on my end. Everyday when slots open, I add the next ones that I can. Good luck all!


----------



## shansunr

Patrick Tylee said:


> Good morning, Mr. Rankin.
> 
> Same for me.
> 
> I spent the afternoon yesterday putting together one last promo video and push out to my social media.
> Voila! Back into H&T this morning. Not like I've spent a lot of time there.
> If you like trailers and vids, this one's only a minute long. Even my professionally produced trailer is under that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: you got my nomination this morning as one of my slots opened up.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> - Patrick


Cool video Patrick! You made this yourself?


----------



## ID Johnson

T E Scott Writer said:


> I've got the top three nominated. Man, it's tough in the waiting room. Trying to keep on trucking with book 2 but can't resist email refreshing to see if there's any news.


Good luck! Sitting in the waiting room is rough!
I had a co-worker who had her browser open to my book's nomination page, and she found out a little while before I did because it changed on the page before I got the email. She didn't tell me though! When I came back to her office after I found out, she told me she knew already and that I had just happened to walk into her office as she was reading it and didn't know what to say so she said nothing. I'm glad she didn't tell me because I needed a moment by myself after getting the rejection anyway. Hopefully your news will be better than mine was!


----------



## shansunr

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
> 1 day left  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
> 1 day left  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee


Nominated. 


Steve Vernon said:


> I've got a brand new Kelpie Dreams HeadTalker that could use a little support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-2/


supported.


----------



## Guest

I now have ten books in the KS waiting room, and I can't even imagine how the authors must feel at this moment. Hoping for some wins here soon!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

NANMANME said:


> I now have ten books in the KS waiting room, and I can't even imagine how the authors must feel at this moment. Hoping for some wins here soon!


Yeah, if its not me I hope its another kboarder, this thread deserves another win soon!


----------



## Rae B. Lake

Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee

Nominated!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Top three nominated! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday morning. I've checked the weather report and they're calling for warm and dry, so I think I might take the morning to paint the back shed. It needs replacing because it is rusting to pieces but we're going to need to get a couple of years more out of it - so paint will have to do.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ghosts in Glass Houses by Kay Charles
LAST DAY LEFT!  A Return to Fallbrook by T.T. Rankin
LAST DAY LEFT!  Unimaginary by Patrick Tylee
4 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
4 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
5 days left  Plunge by John Greco
5 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
6 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
6 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
6 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
8 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
8 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
11 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
13 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
13 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
15 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
18 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
21 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
25 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
26 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
28 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************

I've got a brand new Kelpie Dreams HeadTalker that could use a little support!


https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-2/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's a brand new interview for folks who need a giggle.

http://sheerhubris.com/2017/06/03/steve-vernon/


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Thank you to everyone nominating UNIMAGINARY.

Your help has pushed the title into H&T for a full 27 hours straight.

The big orange stripe is fun to look at, but I know that my chances of being chosen have
more to do with the 14 months of rewrites and editing than any virtual meter of popularity.

Mostly, thank you to my Creator, the inventor of quantum physics, who holds everything together with His command to exist.
It amazes me that one of His names in Hebrew is AUTHOR. I am His idea.
We shall see what has been written on my upcoming pages...

- Patrick


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Here's a brand new interview for folks who need a giggle.
> 
> http://sheerhubris.com/2017/06/03/steve-vernon/


Cool, Steve!

Second post of this campaign is now live! It details out my methods of promotion (though it isn't talking about results or anything, yet).

Check it out here!


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

I've got the top 3 nominated. I'm drooling over The Everett Exorcism. I must say that I've never been _this _grabby for a KS book. I used to live in Everett. I even miss the rain sometimes. The first pages are AWESOME! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

lincolnjcole said:


> Cool, Steve!
> 
> Second post of this campaign is now live! It details out my methods of promotion (though it isn't talking about results or anything, yet).
> 
> Check it out here!


Hi Lincoln, thanks for sharing your ideas. I'm curious how you put the Instafreebie Group Giveaway together. Interesting concept. I use Instafreebie but haven't done much with it other than connect a couple of my free books to mailchimp. I actually do pretty well and add to my email list daily but I don't know anything about group promos. Would you mind sharing? Thanks!


----------



## stillmyheart

Two weeks left in my campaign, and my stats are much worse so far than my first campaign. I have yet to spend a full day in H&T (had one 23 hour day; close but not quite), and my hits are seriously pathetic. This isn't my first rodeo, so I know that these things are only a small piece of the overall puzzle, but it's still a bit discouraging.

Good luck to those on your last day; I've got you all in my noms!


----------



## Patricia KC

Ghosts is now in the last 12 hours of its 30 days--which simultaneously came up very fast and took forever to arrive. It must be one of those timey-wimey things.

A huge thank you to everyone who nominated and to those who share their experiences here.



Steve Vernon said:


> Here's a brand new interview for folks who need a giggle.
> 
> http://sheerhubris.com/2017/06/03/steve-vernon/


Wonderful interview! And thank you for being Keeper of the List!



lincolnjcole said:


> Cool, Steve!
> 
> Second post of this campaign is now live! It details out my methods of promotion (though it isn't talking about results or anything, yet).
> 
> Check it out here!


Great post! Folks, no matter how you choose to promote you should be reading Lincoln's blog posts!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I've got the top 3 nominated. I'm drooling over The Everett Exorcism. I must say that I've never been _this _grabby for a KS book. I used to live in Everett. I even miss the rain sometimes. The first pages are AWESOME! Good luck to everyone!


Thanks so much! Makes me great to hear that some people like the package (and hopefully the book lives up!).

I'm having quite a bit of fun with this campaign and trying to just build up an audience as much as anything.


----------



## TT Rankin

I'd like to thank everyone who took the time to nominate A Return to Fallbrook, without your support I'd most likely have a big fat zero hours in H&T (even if those hours don't tell us anything, it's still pretty cool to see!)

Best of luck to those already waiting and those about to take a seat in that waiting room!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HilaryM

Nominated The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise and Plunge by John Greco. Good Luck both!


----------



## skyemackinnon

TT Rankin said:


> I'd like to thank everyone who took the time to nominate A Return to Fallbrook, without your support I'd most likely have a big fat zero hours in H&T (even if those hours don't tell us anything, it's still pretty cool to see!)
> 
> Best of luck to those already waiting and those about to take a seat in that waiting room!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good luck, fingers crossed.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, it is Monday. The weatherman lied about the warm and dry yesterday. It was too damp out for painting, but I did manage to mow the lawn and get some work done on my next manuscript and fire the barbecue up. I'm heading to work this morning, by the way of the public library to return a couple of books.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
3 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
4 days left  Plunge by John Greco
4 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
5 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
5 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
5 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
7 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
7 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
10 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
12 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
12 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
14 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
17 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
19 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
20 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
24 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
25 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
27 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
28 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************

If you made it down this far why don't you treat yourself to a freebie on me? Grab a copy of my short Kelpie story, KELPIE CHRISTMAS.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M7NHRRV


----------



## J.G. McKenney

No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Morning All,
Nominated top three
have I missed any KS winners over last week or so?
Have  a great Day Dan


----------



## Patrick Tylee

shansunr said:


> Cool video Patrick! You made this yourself?


Yes, I use Adobe Premier Elements 16.
Was lucky enough to buy the license, so I'm not stuck leasing Creative Cloud.

Well, look at that. My campaign is over. I'm in the waiting room.

- Patrick


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Good Monday Morning Scouts!

Top Three nominated.

What's for breakfast?

- Patrick


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patrick Tylee said:


> Good Monday Morning Scouts!
> 
> Top Three nominated.
> 
> What's for breakfast?
> 
> - Patrick


Got the three! I had iced coffee and a sausage egg and cheese biscuit!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Heart of Time just made it to No 1 in H&T! No idea how, but I won't complain  
25 days to go... no idea how you're not all nervous wrecks by the end...


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Morning All,
> Nominated top three
> have I missed any KS winners over last week or so?
> Have a great Day Dan


How you doing, Dan? Hope the book is selling well! Don't think KS have picked up anyone from this thread recently... in the last three weeks they've picked up 1 book!

Also nominated from the list


----------



## Jennifer Bull

skyemackinnon said:


> Heart of Time just made it to No 1 in H&T! No idea how, but I won't complain
> 25 days to go... no idea how you're not all nervous wrecks by the end...


The order of the H&T list is completely random, but always nice to be on the front page  It also sometimes shows in a different order between devices/browsers/sessions. I've got yours saved for later!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Jennifer Bull said:


> The order of the H&T list is completely random, but always nice to be on the front page  It also sometimes shows in a different order between devices/browsers/sessions. I've got yours saved for later!


Lol and here I was thinking that it had something to do with nominations... Oh well, still nice to be on there


----------



## TT Rankin

Top 3 nominated, best of luck!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room.

Nick of Time is hanging in there.  Less page views per day, but still managing the H&T list.  Every day I put off the boggy middle bit is a good day!


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

From the "Nothing to lose" department: I just posted about my KS campaign on our local Nextdoor Neighbor website.

Warning: Unregistered author in neighborhood
Loren and Susan Harder from North End Riverview · Just now
Not to make light of serious concerns, but here's some happy news! A North-End Riverview neighbor has had his debut novel accepted for reader nominations on Kindle Scout. "I Rode for the Wigglin' W" is comedic relief from today's troubled times. It follows the misadventures of a clueless Midwestern baby boomer seeking to become a ranch hand in 1970's Wyoming. Book preview, author bio, and your chance to nominate here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30V2LKXT7BAE0


----------



## AnitaLouise

Supported Headtalker for Kelpie Dreams - just purchased it & looking forward to reading.  

Top 3 nominated
Plunge - John Greco
No Place in Eden - Hilary Murray
My own - The Things We Do For Love - Hit H&T for the first time since being on Scout. Totally thanks to everyone on kBoards! Much Appreciated.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

My campaign went live yesterday! Been busy posting, making teaser, "Random Readings" videos, emailing and all the rest. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30V2LKXT7BAE0 But before I leave KBoards I will nominate the top three on Steve Vernon's list.


----------



## lincolnjcole

FlynnMcGuin said:


> My campaign went live yesterday! Been busy posting, making teaser, "Random Readings" videos, emailing and all the rest.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30V2LKXT7BAE0 But before I leave KBoards I will nominate the top three on Steve Vernon's list.


Cool, Steve should get you added pretty quick!


----------



## stillmyheart

Got the top 2!

@Anita - How funny is it that we both used the same stock photo on our covers XD That seems to be a pretty popular image.


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Congrats to Victorine for Isabella and the Slipper! Great campaign.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> Congrats to Victorine for Isabella and the Slipper! Great campaign.


I don't think Victorine took part in this thread, did she? Regardless, it's nice to see KS is still selecting books.  I did nominate Isabella and the Slipper. I nominate off-list books sometimes when I have room and I thought her cover and description were quite good.

Jada- so surprised to see Freak Show was not selected. Wishing you all the sales when you publish. I lurve the cover and I think the book will do well.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Hi, All!

Not asking for nominations at this point (day 2) but a few page views, if you've got a minute, would help kick off the campaign (I think that's how it works). Thanks!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30V2LKXT7BAE0


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> Not asking for nominations at this point (day 2) but a few page views, if you've got a minute, would help kick off the campaign (I think that's how it works). Thanks!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30V2LKXT7BAE0


Took a peek and saved your book for later. Sounds like a fun read.,


----------



## Jill James

Had two open spots so nominated:

3 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
3 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise


----------



## David Thompson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't think Victorine took part in this thread, did she? Regardless, it's nice to see KS is still selecting books.  I did nominate Isabella and the Slipper. I nominate off-list books sometimes when I have room and I thought her cover and description were quite good.
> 
> Jada- so surprised to see Freak Show was not selected. Wishing you all the sales when you publish. I lurve the cover and I think the book will do well.


Hmm...Victorine is already a NYT bestseller apparently. Helps to have 300+ reviews I guess!  (grumble...grumble...moan...moan...)

Hey, anyone use Pages on a Mac? If so, do you know how to set gutter sizes for a print book?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

David Thompson said:


> Hmm...Victorine is already a NYT bestseller apparently. Helps to have 300+ reviews I guess!  (grumble...grumble...moan...moan...)
> 
> Hey, anyone use Pages on a Mac? If so, do you know how to set gutter sizes for a print book?


In the cooking competition shows, you're only as good as your latest dish. And with authors you're only as good as your latest book, and this one from Victorine looks like a good read to me. Sure, it helps to build a fanbase, but you don't get that fanbase without a lot of hard work and some solid writing. Then, on top of that, an Indie author has to be good at the business end of it too. Victorine is obviously on top of things there. She has an eBook out about how to sell eBooks. I might pick up a copy. Between that and Lincoln's book, I bet I learn a few new tricks! For me, writing comes much more naturally than the business side of it. I need all the know-how I can get.


----------



## John Greco

FlynnMcGuin said:


> From the "Nothing to lose" department: I just posted about my KS campaign on our local Nextdoor Neighbor website.
> 
> Warning: Unregistered author in neighborhood
> Loren and Susan Harder from North End Riverview · Just now
> Not to make light of serious concerns, but here's some happy news! A North-End Riverview neighbor has had his debut novel accepted for reader nominations on Kindle Scout. "I Rode for the Wigglin' W" is comedic relief from today's troubled times. It follows the misadventures of a clueless Midwestern baby boomer seeking to become a ranch hand in 1970's Wyoming. Book preview, author bio, and your chance to nominate here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30V2LKXT7BAE0


Clever. Wish I had thought of it!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> How you doing, Dan? Hope the book is selling well! Don't think KS have picked up anyone from this thread recently... in the last three weeks they've picked up 1 book!
> 
> Also nominated from the list


Hey [email protected]@@@!
all is well. The Final Enemy has been selling very well (don"t wanna jinx it!)
How are you?
How is your launch going?
Update me please!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hey [email protected]@@@!
> all is well. The Final Enemy has been selling very well (don"t wanna jinx it!)
> How are you?
> How is your launch going?
> Update me please!


Good for you, Dan! Glad to hear it! My last KS book did terribly, but I have high hopes for this next one. Sorry to jump into your conversation, it's just nice to hear some good news from a thread author.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

lincolnjcole said:


> I'm having quite a bit of fun with this campaign and trying to just build up an audience as much as anything.


Hey Lincoln!

Are you seeing any boost to your existing books from this campaign?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday.

The car wouldn't start last night. Might need to get it towed to our garage. It's an old Toyota. We're REALLY praying that we don't need to buy a new car. We just can't afford another payment this year.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
2 days left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
3 days left  Plunge by John Greco
3 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
4 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
4 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
4 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
6 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
6 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
9 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
11 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
11 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
13 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
16 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
19 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
23 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
24 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
26 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
27 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************

Want to see how Kindle Scout winning authors cook? Grab this free cookbook today!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0175UM12W


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hey [email protected]@@@!
> all is well. The Final Enemy has been selling very well (don"t wanna jinx it!)
> How are you?
> How is your launch going?
> Update me please!


Fab! I'm so pleased The Final Enemy is doing well... your Amazon rankings are great! The Scouts will be disappointed they didn't pick it up at this rate 

I'm good, thanks. I should (hopefully) have my book launching in the next week or so. I've tweaked the cover slightly, edited a few things, and I now just have to do a final read-through to catch any remaining pesky errors before it releases.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Congratulations to Isabella and the Slipper (although I don't think she was on this thread... but the book looks great), and commiserations to Jada and The Freak Show Below. That one looks like a great book too and I'm surprised it wasn't picked. Best of luck with your launch! 

These Scouters like to keep us guessing!


----------



## Jada Ryker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't think Victorine took part in this thread, did she? Regardless, it's nice to see KS is still selecting books.  I did nominate Isabella and the Slipper. I nominate off-list books sometimes when I have room and I thought her cover and description were quite good.
> 
> Jada- so surprised to see Freak Show was not selected. Wishing you all the sales when you publish. I lurve the cover and I think the book will do well.


Thanks, Julianne  I'm hoping to use the campaign as a springboard for a good launch.


----------



## Jada Ryker

David Thompson said:


> Hmm...Victorine is already a NYT bestseller apparently. Helps to have 300+ reviews I guess!  (grumble...grumble...moan...moan...)
> 
> Hey, anyone use Pages on a Mac? If so, do you know how to set gutter sizes for a print book?


I don't have a Mac, but when I started using Createspace, I downloaded a template. Once I got my headers and footers and page numbers right, I just reuse the same one with a "save as". You might check the Createspace threads to see if you don't get an answer here.

Good luck


----------



## David Thompson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> In the cooking competition shows, you're only as good as your latest dish. And with authors you're only as good as your latest book, and this one from Victorine looks like a good read to me. Sure, it helps to build a fanbase, but you don't get that fanbase without a lot of hard work and some solid writing. Then, on top of that, an Indie author has to be good at the business end of it too. Victorine is obviously on top of things there. She has an eBook out about how to sell eBooks. I might pick up a copy. Between that and Lincoln's book, I bet I learn a few new tricks! For me, writing comes much more naturally than the business side of it. I need all the know-how I can get.


Yes, I agree. But not quite. I believe that the KS ethos is to discover new talent and new books that might not otherwise be discovered. If NYT bestselling authors use it as a launch platform for their latest books, then perhaps those all important 6 or 7 slots would be filled very quickly each month. Imagine Stephen King entering with a new book...would he be rejected? Doubt it.

I also agree with you Julianne, Indie authors need to do whatever they can to get attention. With that being the case....https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZYHBGKNS4ZJV


----------



## David Thompson

Jada Ryker said:


> I don't have a Mac, but when I started using Createspace, I downloaded a template. Once I got my headers and footers and page numbers right, I just reuse the same one with a "save as". You might check the Createspace threads to see if you don't get an answer here.
> 
> Good luck


I'll look into that...thanks Jada!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Bill Swyers had suggested using the thank you note to offer people who nominated the KS book free copies (regardless if selected). I used his idea by asking nominators to sign up for my newsletter or email me to get details of the free offering. 

I've had over 100 newsletter signups since yesterday. That might not sound like a lot for most of you, but I had 7 (as in less than 10) subscribers before the Scout email went out to nominators  I've also lots of emails.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jada Ryker said:


> Bill Swyers had suggested using the thank you note to offer people who nominated the KS book free copies (regardless if selected). I used his idea by asking nominators to sign up for my newsletter or email me to get details of the free offering.
> 
> I've had over 100 newsletter signups since yesterday. That might not sound like a lot for most of you, but I had 7 (as in less than 10) subscribers before the Scout email went out to nominators  I've also lots of emails.


I'm using the Thank You letter the same way, and even though my campaign is still running, I've told potential readers (via Goodreads, Twitter, etc.) that nominators will be told how to get THE BOOK KNIGHTS free even if it isn't selected. It must be working; I've already had readers contact me via my website to tell me they nominated the book and want to make sure they get the info.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Jada Ryker said:


> Thanks, Julianne  I'm hoping to use the campaign as a springboard for a good launch.


Jada, best of luck with Freak Show. Love the title, cover, blurb and first few pages. They're choosing so many romances, so it must be a genre thing (I'm repeating myself, but so what.). I'll definitely read and review Freak. It's more my cup of tea than Romance. I like books with romantic elements but not so much Romances unless they're really well done.


----------



## AnitaLouise

HilaryM said:


> Nominated The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise and Plunge by John Greco. Good Luck both!


Thanks, Hilary


----------



## AnitaLouise

stillmyheart said:


> Got the top 2!
> 
> @Anita - How funny is it that we both used the same stock photo on our covers XD That seems to be a pretty popular image.


I noticed that too. The odds of both choosing the same photo - let alone both being in the KS program at the same time!


----------



## AnitaLouise

J.G. McKenney said:


> No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!


Thanks, J.G. & everyone else for nominating The Things We Do for Love. Only a couple days left. I find it interesting that the last time (first time) I had a book in KS, it spent more hours H&T but had less page views. I'll be curious how sales go once the campaign is finished.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jada Ryker said:


> Thanks, Julianne  I'm hoping to use the campaign as a springboard for a good launch.


I hope your launch goes amazingly well! Good luck!


----------



## John Greco

HilaryM said:


> Nominated The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise and Plunge by John Greco. Good Luck both!


Thank you!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Steve Vernon said:


> Here's a brand new interview for folks who need a giggle.
> 
> http://sheerhubris.com/2017/06/03/steve-vernon/


Totally enjoyed reading the interview, Steve. Loved your humor & the fact that you wrote Kelpie Dreams with three INTENT of winning a publishing contract. Ver cool.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Jada, best of luck with Freak Show. Love the title, cover, blurb and first few pages. They're choosing so many romances, so it must be a genre thing (I'm repeating myself, but so what.). I'll definitely read and review Freak. It's more my cup of tea than Romance. I like books with romantic elements but not so much Romances unless they're really well done.


Thank you, Alyson  I'm looking forward to reading Hidden in the Dark!


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Took a peek and saved your book for later. Sounds like a fun read.,


Thanks!


----------



## TT Rankin

Jada Ryker said:


> Bill Swyers had suggested using the thank you note to offer people who nominated the KS book free copies (regardless if selected). I used his idea by asking nominators to sign up for my newsletter or email me to get details of the free offering.
> 
> I've had over 100 newsletter signups since yesterday. That might not sound like a lot for most of you, but I had 7 (as in less than 10) subscribers before the Scout email went out to nominators  I've also lots of emails.


Sorry you weren't selected but things sound encouraging for a potentially nice launch. I look forward to reading the book and wish you the best of luck with it!!!


----------



## Patricia KC

Only ~36 hours "In Review," and I'm just hoping the ax falls quickly.


----------



## TT Rankin

Patricia KC said:


> Only ~36 hours "In Review," and I'm just hoping the ax falls quickly.


Stop! Positive thoughts only


----------



## TF Jacobs

Hello all,

First, I just want to say that the information shared on this thread has been hugely valuable for me as a potential scouter. I have a thriller I am planning to submit in the next couple weeks when my cover and website are finalized, but I did want to pose a question to the group. I understand that if selected, Kindle Press takes the rights to the audiobook, but as far as I've seen, they are yet to put out any audiobooks. Has anyone heard anything on this front? 

For me, this is the biggest holdup with Scout, only because I have another book under a different author name in a different market that has sold relatively well, but a large part of that has come from audiobook sales. Almost even with ebook sales in fact. I feel like there is a pretty big market missed.

Sorry if this topic has been discussed before, in all my searching I haven't really come across much.

Thanks!


----------



## HilaryM

Patricia KC said:


> Only ~36 hours "In Review," and I'm just hoping the ax falls quickly.





TT Rankin said:


> Stop! Positive thoughts only


Seconded!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

TF Jacobs said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First, I just want to say that the information shared on this thread has been hugely valuable for me as a potential scouter. I have a thriller I am planning to submit in the next couple weeks when my cover and website are finalized, but I did want to pose a question to the group. I understand that if selected, Kindle Press takes the rights to the audiobook, but as far as I've seen, they are yet to put out any audiobooks. Has anyone heard anything on this front?
> 
> For me, this is the biggest holdup with Scout, only because I have another book under a different author name in a different market that has sold relatively well, but a large part of that has come from audiobook sales. Almost even with ebook sales in fact. I feel like there is a pretty big market missed.
> 
> Sorry if this topic has been discussed before, in all my searching I haven't really come across much.
> 
> Thanks!


It might be better if KP stopped insisting on taking audio rights they aren't going to use anyway. I think I recall someone suggesting that the KP terms would be changed to eliminate audio from the rights covered, but so far that hasn't happened. I suspect KP might revert audio rights to the author if they really weren't going to use them and if the author asked, but I'm not aware of anyone actually trying.

The initial vision clearly included both audiobooks and translations, but neither has materialized. Perhaps if a KP book became a bestseller (at least on Amazon's charts), KP would actually do audio for that title. Audio production is a significant additional production cost, so I get why they don't automatically do an audio book.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> It might be better if KP stopped insisting on taking audio rights they aren't going to use anyway. I think I recall someone suggesting that the KP terms would be changed to eliminate audio from the rights covered, but so far that hasn't happened. I suspect KP might revert audio rights to the author if they really weren't going to use them and if the author asked, but I'm not aware of anyone actually trying.
> 
> The initial vision clearly included both audiobooks and translations, but neither has materialized. Perhaps if a KP book became a bestseller (at least on Amazon's charts), KP would actually do audio for that title. Audio production is a significant additional production cost, so I get why they don't automatically do an audio book.


They did cut the contract without really telling anyone down to 3 months (from 2 years). I requested and got my audio rights back and now my entire series (books I,II, and III, plus my short novella) are all under production. With my next book, if KP takes it I'll request the rights back right after the 3 months are up and if it isn't picked I'll put the book right into production as soon as possible!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jada Ryker said:


> Bill Swyers had suggested using the thank you note to offer people who nominated the KS book free copies (regardless if selected). I used his idea by asking nominators to sign up for my newsletter or email me to get details of the free offering.
> 
> I've had over 100 newsletter signups since yesterday. That might not sound like a lot for most of you, but I had 7 (as in less than 10) subscribers before the Scout email went out to nominators  I've also lots of emails.


Awesome Jada! I took that page out of Swyers' book as well, and am offering a free copy whether it's selected or not. I'm sure this is why my campaign is going so well. In my thank you, I decided to point folks toward my facebook author page (which could use some help) instead of my newsletter (which is still smallish but growing steadily.) I'll put the dates of the free days on my facebook page as soon as publish, assuming I'm not selected, which I am assuming, lol. I can also send the free dates out in my newsletter and post it on my website.

The best thing about offering the book to nominators for free is I can post about my KS book on all the free book groups on Facebook. I think that's made quite a difference.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia KC said:


> Only ~36 hours "In Review," and I'm just hoping the ax falls quickly.


I'm not expecting any tree cutting tool gravity events for your book. I'm hoping for some good news and another win for the members of this thread! I know it's never a done deal, and folks who have been selected before aren't always selected again, but I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. I think you've got a real chance.


----------



## TF Jacobs

lincolnjcole said:


> They did cut the contract without really telling anyone down to 3 months (from 2 years). I requested and got my audio rights back and now my entire series (books I,II, and III, plus my short novella) are all under production. With my next book, if KP takes it I'll request the rights back right after the 3 months are up and if it isn't picked I'll put the book right into production as soon as possible!


Oh that's actually very good news. 3 months is not bad at all to have audio rights reverted. Thanks for the insights Lincoln, and I wish you well in your production of all four of your books in audio format! Hopefully a nice boost for your series.



Bill Hiatt said:


> It might be better if KP stopped insisting on taking audio rights they aren't going to use anyway. I think I recall someone suggesting that the KP terms would be changed to eliminate audio from the rights covered, but so far that hasn't happened. I suspect KP might revert audio rights to the author if they really weren't going to use them and if the author asked, but I'm not aware of anyone actually trying.
> 
> The initial vision clearly included both audiobooks and translations, but neither has materialized. Perhaps if a KP book became a bestseller (at least on Amazon's charts), KP would actually do audio for that title. Audio production is a significant additional production cost, so I get why they don't automatically do an audio book.


Great insight Bill. If the rule is 90 days to revert rights, you could at least ask earlier to see if they have any intention of putting it out in audio. Maybe they'd be willing to turn them over sooner. Thanks!


----------



## Patricia KC

TT Rankin said:


> Stop! Positive thoughts only


Sure. Okay. Uh-huh. 



HilaryM said:


> Seconded!!


I may have mentioned Writer Brain a few days ago...



JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm not expecting any tree cutting tool gravity events for your book. I'm hoping for some good news and another win for the members of this thread! I know it's never a done deal, and folks who have been selected before aren't always selected again, but I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. I think you've got a real chance.


Thank you Julianne. I hope the crossed digits aren't causing too much pain! (Mine sure are.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> They did cut the contract without really telling anyone down to 3 months (from 2 years). I requested and got my audio rights back and now my entire series (books I,II, and III, plus my short novella) are all under production. With my next book, if KP takes it I'll request the rights back right after the 3 months are up and if it isn't picked I'll put the book right into production as soon as possible!


This is good news. I suppose they figure the first 90 days would be enough for them to tell if they wanted to take the plunge on audio. Since they haven't yet, at least as far as I know, I'm guessing they probably won't, except under very unusual circumstances, so it's good they're willing to revert those rights so quickly.


----------



## shansunr

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> Not asking for nominations at this point (day 2) but a few page views, if you've got a minute, would help kick off the campaign (I think that's how it works). Thanks!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30V2LKXT7BAE0


I opened it and saved it for later , Flynn. Eager to read your life story


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

Looking for support in nominating my Kindle Scout campaign for my latest thriller Beyond Gaza http://amzn.to/2rOpTZO
I came across this great thread. You are all so supportive of each other.
More than happy to help out other nominees. Steve Vernon's daily list makes this accessible and easy. Thanks Steve.

I'm not sure if the image of my cover is going to show up. I followed the instructions to create an image to the letter. Fingers Crossed.

Best of luck to all the nominees.


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

Darn that image did not come up. I can also add an image to the profile if I can figure this thing out


----------



## RaffertyBlack

David Thompson said:


> Hmm...Victorine is already a NYT bestseller apparently. Helps to have 300+ reviews I guess!  (grumble...grumble...moan...moan...)


Been a spell since I've posted on this thread. I've been quietly nominating and watching the trends. I've noticed a slight shift. Seems KS, much like BookBub, started out as something for the Indie, but eventually became home for the big boys. I've seen multiple NYT bestselling authors run campaigns on KS in the last 6 months and have all been selected for publication. If the trend continues, indie's will, again, be left out and go off in search of some other place to flourish. Rather suckie in my opinion, but I understand that it's just business. Good luck to everyone on the thread!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RaffertyBlack said:


> Been a spell since I've posted on this thread. I've been quietly nominating and watching the trends. I've noticed a slight shift. Seems KS, much like BookBub, started out as something for the Indie, but eventually became home for the big boys. I've seen multiple NYT bestselling authors run campaigns on KS in the last 6 months and have all been selected for publication. If the trend continues, indie's will, again, be left out and go off in search of some other place to flourish. Rather suckie in my opinion, but I understand that it's just business. Good luck to everyone on the thread!


The thing is, Victorine is an Indie author. Her book that was on the NYT eBook bestseller list was published by CreateSpace and the Kindle edition by ADS, which is what it says when you publish it yourself. She doesn't have some big publisher backing her up, nor has she left any publisher to slum it at KS. I guess I look at KS as a great place for Indie authors, but not a place only for Indie authors of a lower level of success in the self-pub world. Victorine has done well for herself through her own hard work just like all of us, and personally, I think she sets an awesome example of what we're all trying to achieve. That's just how I look at it, of course. Everyone has their own personal way to look at the crazy world that is KS.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. My mouse is acting a little wonky. I'm going to feed the mouse to the cat and go over to WalMart later this week and buy a new one. I use the mouse for an AWFUL lot of cutting and pasting.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
1 day left  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
2 days left  Plunge by John Greco
2 days left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
3 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
3 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
3 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
5 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
5 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
8 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
10 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
10 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
12 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
15 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
17 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
18 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
22 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
23 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
25 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
26 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
29 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
29 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

************************

Do you want to see how Kindle Scout winning authors cook? Grab this free cookbook today!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0175UM12W


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
Plunge by John Greco

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Leena Maria

I have just joined and nominated The Shadow Girl
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8

I stumbled on Kindle Scout by accident, really - I had not heard of it when I published my first book, heard of it but didn't have time to have a peek when I wrote my second fantasy ebook, my two children's children's books (and well, a third one as well which I am illustrating at the moment). But then, just as I was going to publish my Space Witches book 1, I someone mentioned Kindle Scout program to me again. I was one enter away from publishing my book myself, but thought I'd have a look, applied and to my surprise the book was accepted for the nomination phase! Knock me down with the proverbial feather.

I won't be choking forums with nominate-my-book kind of posts, so I'll just say this once: If anyone is interested in witches (good and bad), angels (well, one ancient angel called Anthony), demons (his name is George and he eats flies and has horns), bored dead people (teenagers who have passed away before their time), curses and spells and ancient Egypt (I just can't help it, ancient Egypt is in some form in all my books), you are welcome to have a peek at my

Book of Witches:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6S90FS4FDI38

There. All done.

Now I'll go and search for two more books to nominate. I love fantasy, mythology, historical fiction, sleuths...

This is really a very interesting concept... Much like in the "good old days" when there were no ebooks and I frequented the local bookshops, picking up books and reading the first few pages. They really show very fast if the book is of the kind you'd like to continue reading.

Best of luck to everyone whose book is waiting for nominations!

Leena


----------



## skyemackinnon

Leena Maria said:


> I have just joined and nominated The Shadow Girl
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8
> 
> I won't be choking forums with nominate-my-book kind of posts, so I'll just say this once: If anyone is interested in witches (good and bad), angels (well, one ancient angel called Anthony), demons (his name is George and he eats flies and has horns), bored dead people (teenagers who have passed away before their time), curses and spells and ancient Egypt (I just can't help it, ancient Egypt is in some form in all my books), you are welcome to have a peek at my
> 
> Book of Witches:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6S90FS4FDI38
> 
> Leena


Your books sounds amazing, I've saved it for later  Good luck!


----------



## Leena Maria

Awww - thank you!

Leena


----------



## lincolnjcole

Leena Maria said:


> I have just joined and nominated The Shadow Girl
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8
> 
> I stumbled on Kindle Scout by accident, really - I had not heard of it when I published my first book, heard of it but didn't have time to have a peek when I wrote my second fantasy ebook, my two children's children's books (and well, a third one as well which I am illustrating at the moment). But then, just as I was going to publish my Space Witches book 1, I someone mentioned Kindle Scout program to me again. I was one enter away from publishing my book myself, but thought I'd have a look, applied and to my surprise the book was accepted for the nomination phase! Knock me down with the proverbial feather.
> 
> I won't be choking forums with nominate-my-book kind of posts, so I'll just say this once: If anyone is interested in witches (good and bad), angels (well, one ancient angel called Anthony), demons (his name is George and he eats flies and has horns), bored dead people (teenagers who have passed away before their time), curses and spells and ancient Egypt (I just can't help it, ancient Egypt is in some form in all my books), you are welcome to have a peek at my
> 
> Book of Witches:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6S90FS4FDI38
> 
> There. All done.
> 
> Now I'll go and search for two more books to nominate. I love fantasy, mythology, historical fiction, sleuths...
> 
> This is really a very interesting concept... Much like in the "good old days" when there were no ebooks and I frequented the local bookshops, picking up books and reading the first few pages. They really show very fast if the book is of the kind you'd like to continue reading.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone whose book is waiting for nominations!
> 
> Leena


Welcome! Steve should get you added in no time and it should go well for you. Your book looks really cool so hopefully you'll hear some good news!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Leena Maria said:


> I have just joined and nominated The Shadow Girl
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8
> 
> I stumbled on Kindle Scout by accident, really - I had not heard of it when I published my first book, heard of it but didn't have time to have a peek when I wrote my second fantasy ebook, my two children's children's books (and well, a third one as well which I am illustrating at the moment). But then, just as I was going to publish my Space Witches book 1, I someone mentioned Kindle Scout program to me again. I was one enter away from publishing my book myself, but thought I'd have a look, applied and to my surprise the book was accepted for the nomination phase! Knock me down with the proverbial feather.
> 
> I won't be choking forums with nominate-my-book kind of posts, so I'll just say this once: If anyone is interested in witches (good and bad), angels (well, one ancient angel called Anthony), demons (his name is George and he eats flies and has horns), bored dead people (teenagers who have passed away before their time), curses and spells and ancient Egypt (I just can't help it, ancient Egypt is in some form in all my books), you are welcome to have a peek at my
> 
> Book of Witches:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6S90FS4FDI38
> 
> There. All done.
> 
> Now I'll go and search for two more books to nominate. I love fantasy, mythology, historical fiction, sleuths...
> 
> This is really a very interesting concept... Much like in the "good old days" when there were no ebooks and I frequented the local bookshops, picking up books and reading the first few pages. They really show very fast if the book is of the kind you'd like to continue reading.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone whose book is waiting for nominations!
> 
> Leena


Well, I'm interested! Just saved it to nominate later. Love your quirky voice and genre. Good Luck.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...

My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.

_The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!

Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


Congratulations! That's amazing.


----------



## Patricia KC

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patricia KC said:


> WOW! Congratulations!


Ty!



Alyson Larrabee said:


> Congratulations! That's amazing.


Thanks!


----------



## shansunr

Leena Maria said:


> I have just joined and nominated The Shadow Girl
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PZVST8B2K3C8
> 
> I stumbled on Kindle Scout by accident, really - I had not heard of it when I published my first book, heard of it but didn't have time to have a peek when I wrote my second fantasy ebook, my two children's children's books (and well, a third one as well which I am illustrating at the moment). But then, just as I was going to publish my Space Witches book 1, I someone mentioned Kindle Scout program to me again. I was one enter away from publishing my book myself, but thought I'd have a look, applied and to my surprise the book was accepted for the nomination phase! Knock me down with the proverbial feather.
> 
> I won't be choking forums with nominate-my-book kind of posts, so I'll just say this once: If anyone is interested in witches (good and bad), angels (well, one ancient angel called Anthony), demons (his name is George and he eats flies and has horns), bored dead people (teenagers who have passed away before their time), curses and spells and ancient Egypt (I just can't help it, ancient Egypt is in some form in all my books), you are welcome to have a peek at my
> 
> Book of Witches:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6S90FS4FDI38
> 
> There. All done.
> 
> Now I'll go and search for two more books to nominate. I love fantasy, mythology, historical fiction, sleuths...
> 
> This is really a very interesting concept... Much like in the "good old days" when there were no ebooks and I frequented the local bookshops, picking up books and reading the first few pages. They really show very fast if the book is of the kind you'd like to continue reading.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone whose book is waiting for nominations!
> 
> Leena


Welcome to the group , Leena! Good luck with your campaign. Yeah, i read the first few pages of The Shadow Girl and it looks interesting. Have saved this for later leaving slots for last day nominations.


----------



## byjehunter

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


That's great, Lincoln. I can't wait to see your final numbers, maybe you will break the charts. Also looking forward to your next blog post!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Leena-  Took a look and have your book saved for later.  It looks like my cup of tea and I love your cover.

Lincoln- you are a rock star!  Your hard work is paying off and your campaign is awesome.

I just hit the halfway point for Nick of Time. 294 hours H&T and 1.8k page views.  Best campaign I've had so far and I'm pleased as punch.  
Speaking of which, why is punch so pleased?  And why are all those clams so dang happy?


----------



## Jennifer Bull

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


Wow, congrats! That's fab!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Leena- Took a look and have your book saved for later. It looks like my cup of tea and I love your cover.
> 
> Lincoln- you are a rock star! Your hard work is paying off and your campaign is awesome.
> 
> I just hit the halfway point for Nick of Time. 294 hours H&T and 1.8k page views. Best campaign I've had so far and I'm pleased as punch.
> Speaking of which, why is punch so pleased? And why are all those clams so dang happy?


Congrats, Julianne! Those numbers are looking fab!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Fab! I'm so pleased The Final Enemy is doing well... your Amazon rankings are great! The Scouts will be disappointed they didn't pick it up at this rate
> 
> I'm good, thanks. I should (hopefully) have my book launching in the next week or so. I've tweaked the cover slightly, edited a few things, and I now just have to do a final read-through to catch any remaining pesky errors before it releases.


Sounds like a plan! DId you get it edited or did it yourself?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Good for you, Dan! Glad to hear it! My last KS book did terribly, but I have high hopes for this next one. Sorry to jump into your conversation, it's just nice to hear some good news from a thread author.


Thanks!
It is exhausting though to have to promote! No time to write... You are prolific!
Hope this one snags the gold ring!
Best to you Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jada Ryker said:


> Bill Swyers had suggested using the thank you note to offer people who nominated the KS book free copies (regardless if selected). I used his idea by asking nominators to sign up for my newsletter or email me to get details of the free offering.
> 
> I've had over 100 newsletter signups since yesterday. That might not sound like a lot for most of you, but I had 7 (as in less than 10) subscribers before the Scout email went out to nominators  I've also lots of emails.


That's an excellent idea!!!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


Impressive! Way to go!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Leena- Took a look and have your book saved for later. It looks like my cup of tea and I love your cover.
> 
> Lincoln- you are a rock star! Your hard work is paying off and your campaign is awesome.
> 
> I just hit the halfway point for Nick of Time. 294 hours H&T and 1.8k page views. Best campaign I've had so far and I'm pleased as punch.
> Speaking of which, why is punch so pleased? And why are all those clams so dang happy?


Nice stats! This could be the one...


----------



## lincolnjcole

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Nice stats! This could be the one...


I hope this one pays off for her!


----------



## HilaryM

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


That's amazing! Watching and learning from your campaign!



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Leena- Took a look and have your book saved for later. It looks like my cup of tea and I love your cover.
> 
> Lincoln- you are a rock star! Your hard work is paying off and your campaign is awesome.
> 
> I just hit the halfway point for Nick of Time. 294 hours H&T and 1.8k page views. Best campaign I've had so far and I'm pleased as punch.
> Speaking of which, why is punch so pleased? And why are all those clams so dang happy?


Amazing stats, so pleased for you.


----------



## HilaryM

Huge thanks to everyone on here who has already nominated No Place in Eden.  Just one day left and I'm sitting on 1.2k page views and 55 hours in H & T - a grand 54 hours more than I ever dreamed of considering my hit and miss promotion. A couple of FB ads specific to my campaign (bleh!), a couple of personal posts on my own page, and the highlight of the whole month, a mention on Jaxon Reeds Saturday newsletter http://readper.com/authors At $5 that was definitely money well spent. The sudden spike from zero to hero pulled me out of the doldrums too!

Best news though is I've noticed a little movement on my sales figures for the other book in the series - though it's not really a series, more two stand alone books featuring a number of the same characters!

Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

Day 12 in the waiting room. Shouldn't be much longer...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I suck at the entire multiple quote thing, so I'm doing it old school.

Steve V- thank you for wearing out your mouse for our benefit! 

Jenn- Thanks!  I'm pretty excited about my stats myself.  I'm no Lincoln Cole, mind you, but after my last very dismal campaign it makes a nice change. 

Dan- Thanks!  Not that prolific actually, just had a backlist when I learned about Scout and decided to go Indy.  I wrote Nick recently, and Teatime, but had Descending, Wyrd House, and my next Scout run- Ghost in the Park already finished.  Now I'm working on Ghost 2 and a teen dystopian, and need to get them finished!

Lincoln and Dan- It would be lovely if Nick got picked, but I'm not holding my breath.  I'll have a good launch regardless, if the stats are anything to go by.

Hilary- Thanks, and I have yours nominated.  It looks wonderful.  And don't fret the lower stats.  It doesn't really matter for if you're selected or not, and it will get fresh eyes on your books regardless.  I too usually get some sales of my published books when I run a campaign.  A nice side effect!

Robert- fingers crossed for you.  Won't be long now!

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed!


----------



## MCGlan

Hi all, I have a book in Kindle Scout. And I wanted to know if we can all nominate each other.
Here's my link, now put yours 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/90DQIXSPV82L


----------



## Dolphin

MCGlan said:


> Hi all, I have a book in Kindle Scout. And I wanted to know if we can all nominate each other.
> Here's my link, now put yours
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/90DQIXSPV82L


Great news: there's a thread for that!


----------



## MCGlan

Oh that's awesome! I couldn't find the thread for that so I posted one

Midnight on Mars


_merging with the main thread.  -- Ann_


----------



## MCGlan

Hi! I have just been accepted into Kindle Scout, and it goes for thirty days, so I will definitely come back here to update on my experience.
In the meantime, I do need some support; nominations. If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/90DQIXSPV82L


----------



## sheritybemy

Hi guys,

Do any of you know any good editors with low charges?

And any good promotion sites for a kindle scout campaign?

After being bitten by the shark the last time, like that person the audience screams at, I'm going in again.

You're all invited to the funeral


Bemy Wells


----------



## shansunr

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


Awesome! Congratulations Lincoln!


----------



## shansunr

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Leena- Took a look and have your book saved for later. It looks like my cup of tea and I love your cover.
> 
> Lincoln- you are a rock star! Your hard work is paying off and your campaign is awesome.
> 
> I just hit the halfway point for Nick of Time. 294 hours H&T and 1.8k page views. Best campaign I've had so far and I'm pleased as punch.
> Speaking of which, why is punch so pleased? And why are all those clams so dang happy?


Congratulations Julianne!&#128077;


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MCGlan said:


> Hi! I have just been accepted into Kindle Scout, and it goes for thirty days, so I will definitely come back here to update on my experience.
> In the meantime, I do need some support; nominations. If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/90DQIXSPV82L


Glad you found us! Steve V keeps a running list, and will put your book on it. That way we can all nominate the ones about to run out of time (last day, 1 day left, etc) and it will give you a big boost at the end. He posts the list daily.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sheritybemy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do any of you know any good editors with low charges?
> 
> And any good promotion sites for a kindle scout campaign?
> 
> After being bitten by the shark the last time, like that person the audience screams at, I'm going in again.
> 
> You're all invited to the funeral
> 
> Bemy Wells


I know a great editor/ proofreader. She has different rates depending on what service you need. She does all my books and you wouldn't believe the tiny little oopsies that she catches. She really is marvelous and lovely to work with as well. I don't know how she compares to other services price-wise, but it's worth checking out for sure. Here's her website: http://amazeofreviews.weebly.com/proofreading--translations.html


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

I'm truly stunned that The Rectifiers wasn't selected. Great campaign and first pages. Looking forward to buying it when it's released. I have my eyes on many delicious books. I love KS for being a home to so many great writers. I'm reading Nick of Time first pages tonight. With popcorn


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday.

I'm heading out early this morning for a yearly appointment with my specialist. I have a bit of a tremor, which runs in my family, and I have a yearly check-up just to keep an eye on it.

I do have a bit of exciting news on the writing front. My regional publisher just contacted me, looking for another book. I'm excited about that. I can't offer any more details than that, but the advance money will come in handy.

This morning I received word from an ACX narrator regarding what is going to be the first audiobook that I have independently published. As some of you might now, ACX has recently opened the doors to us Canadian authors and I have been steadily marketing my books there over the last week or so. It's a bit of a slow process because I have to enter each of my works and put them up for audition. I also have to spend a bit of time browsing through the different narrator's samples and contacting them individually, pitching them different projects.

I've just had my first acceptance of a project. My novel, GYPSY BLOOD, should be available in audiobook format by the end of the summer, depending upon how quickly my new narrator works. I can't tell you much more because I am still learning all about it myself - but I am VERY excited to get this new sales venue up and moving. I have heard that audiobooks can be very lucrative. I am looking to find out just how true that is for my own work.

Now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
1 day left  Plunge by John Greco
1 day left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
2 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
2 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
2 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
4 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
4 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
7 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
9 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
9 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
11 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
14 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
17 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
21 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
22 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
24 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
25 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
28 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
28 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Theresa A. James

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday.
> 
> I'm heading out early this morning for a yearly appointment with my specialist. I have a bit of a tremor, which runs in my family, and I have a yearly check-up just to keep an eye on it.


Hi Steve,
I hope your check-up went well!
can you please add my book to the thread? I'm a nervous wreck by the way... 
*The lost word of Khymera, Part II (Khymera Legends Book 2)*
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KATSDJEXUU1C

quick description of the first book:

_Trifhalir was a paradise for Layla. Her father was the leader of a great tribe and she lived a life without worries. Until the day comes that an attack is held on her and her entire world is shaken&#8230;

Khyro was trained to be a warrior since the day he arrived the fonneshia, a baby still. No one knows his origins but all are overwhelmed by his power. His life also changes the day Trifhalir is attacked but because he sees Layla, the little girl he only saw in dreams, for the first time&#8230;
_

Thank you for all your help!!!


----------



## TT Rankin

For some odd reason I just can't get Tom Petty's song "The Waiting" out of my head. 🤔

In other news...top three nominated! So many good books lately, I have to imagine one of these will bring this thread another win!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## arivoli

My new young adult Romantic Suspense, Unknown Presence, needs your nominations on Kindle Scout. If selected, you'll get a free eCopy! Click here https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26M607T4CXV2


----------



## Carainey

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I'm truly stunned that The Rectifiers wasn't selected. Great campaign and first pages. Looking forward to buying it when it's released. I have my eyes on many delicious books. I love KS for being a home to so many great writers. I'm reading Nick of Time first pages tonight. With popcorn


Hi everyone! V.L. Rainey (author of The Rectifiers) is my daughter. I guess it's okay to post here now that the campaign is over. Thanks for your kind words about the book. Valerie is taking it all in stride and being very zen about the whole thing. Me...I've been a nervous wreck. I read Lincoln's very helpful book and then found kboards and we have both have learned much. We've both been following many of your campaigns with interest and have nominated many - simply because they are awesome sounding books and we want to read more! Because everyone is curious about stats, I thought I'd share: The Rectifiers had over 3.5K page views. 33% external and 67% internal. It spent 671 hours in H&T - or 86%. I think these are great stats for a first time author with little following and I am proud of her. We both posted to our FB pages and she does have an author page with a small following (mostly our friends). In addition, she gave herself a budget of $100 which she spent on various fivver promotions. I'm not sure how effective they were though. I was playing around with boosting a post to FB and accidentally pushed go. I luckily talked it down from the $200 it wanted me to spend to a more reasonable $20! That one seemed to be doing pretty good in that it drove some people to her page and so I increased it another $20. She is right now taking a breath and then will try to figure out how to proceed with the whole self publish thing.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday.
> 
> I'm heading out early this morning for a yearly appointment with my specialist. I have a bit of a tremor, which runs in my family, and I have a yearly check-up just to keep an eye on it.
> 
> I do have a bit of exciting news on the writing front. My regional publisher just contacted me, looking for another book. I'm excited about that. I can't offer any more details than that, but the advance money will come in handy.
> 
> This morning I received word from an ACX narrator regarding what is going to be the first audiobook that I have independently published. As some of you might now, ACX has recently opened the doors to us Canadian authors and I have been steadily marketing my books there over the last week or so. It's a bit of a slow process because I have to enter each of my works and put them up for audition. I also have to spend a bit of time browsing through the different narrator's samples and contacting them individually, pitching them different projects.
> 
> I've just had my first acceptance of a project. My novel, GYPSY BLOOD, should be available in audiobook format by the end of the summer, depending upon how quickly my new narrator works. I can't tell you much more because I am still learning all about it myself - but I am VERY excited to get this new sales venue up and moving. I have heard that audiobooks can be very lucrative. I am looking to find out just how true that is for my own work.


Best of luck for your appointment and many congrats on the book & audio news!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Sounds like a plan! DId you get it edited or did it yourself?


Largely self-edited with the help of alpha/beta readers, followed by a proofreader.  I just have a compulsive need to keep checking for errors before actually publishing. You can bet I'll find one as soon as it's live on Amazon!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Cālix Leigh-Reign said:


> I'm truly stunned that The Rectifiers wasn't selected. Great campaign and first pages. Looking forward to buying it when it's released. I have my eyes on many delicious books. I love KS for being a home to so many great writers. I'm reading Nick of Time first pages tonight. With popcorn


I've given up being stunned when they don't select books with good covers, blurb, and excerpt! There have been some really good ones passed up recently, and it's nice to hear some of those are doing well on Amazon now.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Carainey said:


> Hi everyone! V.L. Rainey (author of The Rectifiers) is my daughter. I guess it's okay to post here now that the campaign is over. Thanks for your kind words about the book. Valerie is taking it all in stride and being very zen about the whole thing. Me...I've been a nervous wreck. I read Lincoln's very helpful book and then found kboards and we have both have learned much. We've both been following many of your campaigns with interest and have nominated many - simply because they are awesome sounding books and we want to read more! Because everyone is curious about stats, I thought I'd share: The Rectifiers had over 3.5K page views. 33% external and 67% internal. It spent 671 hours in H&T - or 86%. I think these are great stats for a first time author with little following and I am proud of her. We both posted to our FB pages and she does have an author page with a small following (mostly our friends). In addition, she gave herself a budget of $100 which she spent on various fivver promotions. I'm not sure how effective they were though. I was playing around with boosting a post to FB and accidentally pushed go. I luckily talked it down from the $200 it wanted me to spend to a more reasonable $20! That one seemed to be doing pretty good in that it drove some people to her page and so I increased it another $20. She is right now taking a breath and then will try to figure out how to proceed with the whole self publish thing.


Best of luck to your daughter for self-publishing! It looks like a great book and one I'd nominated on Scout. They don't seem to take many young adult books. Thanks for sharing the stats too... they're fab numbers for her campaign! It should help give her a good launch when she does publish. Glad you got the accidental ad down to a more reasonable cost!!


----------



## sheritybemy

Thanks Julianne

And though your book has like 14 days to go, I've already had it nominated. When I saw it I was like why didn't I think of that, I'm very interested to read. Did the same for Isabella and the slipper.
So fingers crossed. Good luck.

Using the other two spots for the top of the list.

Bemy


----------



## byjehunter

Steve Vernon said:


> As some of you might now, ACX has recently opened the doors to us Canadian authors and I have been steadily marketing my books there over the last week or so. It's a bit of a slow process because I have to enter each of my works and put them up for audition. I also have to spend a bit of time browsing through the different narrator's samples and contacting them individually, pitching them different projects.


I didn't know this! Thanks for the share, Steve. I've been waiting for ACX to open to Canadians forever! So excited to have a new venue.


----------



## byjehunter

Carainey said:


> Hi everyone! V.L. Rainey (author of The Rectifiers) is my daughter. I guess it's okay to post here now that the campaign is over. Thanks for your kind words about the book. Valerie is taking it all in stride and being very zen about the whole thing. Me...I've been a nervous wreck. I read Lincoln's very helpful book and then found kboards and we have both have learned much. We've both been following many of your campaigns with interest and have nominated many - simply because they are awesome sounding books and we want to read more! Because everyone is curious about stats, I thought I'd share: The Rectifiers had over 3.5K page views. 33% external and 67% internal. It spent 671 hours in H&T - or 86%. I think these are great stats for a first time author with little following and I am proud of her. We both posted to our FB pages and she does have an author page with a small following (mostly our friends). In addition, she gave herself a budget of $100 which she spent on various fivver promotions. I'm not sure how effective they were though. I was playing around with boosting a post to FB and accidentally pushed go. I luckily talked it down from the $200 it wanted me to spend to a more reasonable $20! That one seemed to be doing pretty good in that it drove some people to her page and so I increased it another $20. She is right now taking a breath and then will try to figure out how to proceed with the whole self publish thing.


Thanks for the share! I had my eye on The Rectifiers, and nominated it. It looks like a great book. Good luck to your daughter with self-publishing. I'm sure the visibility of Kindle Scout will help with her launch.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Carainey said:


> Hi everyone! V.L. Rainey (author of The Rectifiers) is my daughter. I guess it's okay to post here now that the campaign is over. Thanks for your kind words about the book. Valerie is taking it all in stride and being very zen about the whole thing. Me...I've been a nervous wreck. I read Lincoln's very helpful book and then found kboards and we have both have learned much. We've both been following many of your campaigns with interest and have nominated many - simply because they are awesome sounding books and we want to read more! Because everyone is curious about stats, I thought I'd share: The Rectifiers had over 3.5K page views. 33% external and 67% internal. It spent 671 hours in H&T - or 86%. I think these are great stats for a first time author with little following and I am proud of her. We both posted to our FB pages and she does have an author page with a small following (mostly our friends). In addition, she gave herself a budget of $100 which she spent on various fivver promotions. I'm not sure how effective they were though. I was playing around with boosting a post to FB and accidentally pushed go. I luckily talked it down from the $200 it wanted me to spend to a more reasonable $20! That one seemed to be doing pretty good in that it drove some people to her page and so I increased it another $20. She is right now taking a breath and then will try to figure out how to proceed with the whole self publish thing.


Sorry to hear the book wasn't picked but it does sound incredible! I'm glad my book was useful for you, and it sounds like you guys had a really solid plan considering how much time you spent in hot and trending!

Good luck with the self-publishing launch and I can't wait to get a copy! Make sure to post and let us know when it is available!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday.
> 
> I'm heading out early this morning for a yearly appointment with my specialist. I have a bit of a tremor, which runs in my family, and I have a yearly check-up just to keep an eye on it.
> 
> I do have a bit of exciting news on the writing front. My regional publisher just contacted me, looking for another book. I'm excited about that. I can't offer any more details than that, but the advance money will come in handy.
> 
> This morning I received word from an ACX narrator regarding what is going to be the first audiobook that I have independently published. As some of you might now, ACX has recently opened the doors to us Canadian authors and I have been steadily marketing my books there over the last week or so. It's a bit of a slow process because I have to enter each of my works and put them up for audition. I also have to spend a bit of time browsing through the different narrator's samples and contacting them individually, pitching them different projects.
> 
> I've just had my first acceptance of a project. My novel, GYPSY BLOOD, should be available in audiobook format by the end of the summer, depending upon how quickly my new narrator works. I can't tell you much more because I am still learning all about it myself - but I am VERY excited to get this new sales venue up and moving. I have heard that audiobooks can be very lucrative. I am looking to find out just how true that is for my own work.
> 
> Now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 1 day left  Plunge by John Greco
> 1 day left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> 2 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 2 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 2 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 4 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 4 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 7 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 9 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 9 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 11 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 14 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 16 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 17 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 21 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 22 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 24 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
> 25 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
> 28 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
> 28 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


You're a dynamo, man. An inspiration. Thanks for all you do &#128522;


----------



## lincolnjcole

J. M. Moreaux said:


> You're a dynamo, man. An inspiration. Thanks for all you do &#128522;


Steve has been incredible and definitely deserves some major support!



Steve Vernon said:


> I do have a bit of exciting news on the writing front. My regional publisher just contacted me, looking for another book. I'm excited about that. I can't offer any more details than that, but the advance money will come in handy.
> 
> This morning I received word from an ACX narrator regarding what is going to be the first audiobook that I have independently published. As some of you might now, ACX has recently opened the doors to us Canadian authors and I have been steadily marketing my books there over the last week or so. It's a bit of a slow process because I have to enter each of my works and put them up for audition. I also have to spend a bit of time browsing through the different narrator's samples and contacting them individually, pitching them different projects.


Congrats on the publisher and advance! I haven't even submitted or contacted any publishers since going the solo route. It just hasn't really appealed to me.

I have three audiobooks published, and my favorite narrator (she did UAV for me) signed on a few days ago to narrate my entire World on Fire series, so by the end of the year I'll have 4 more audio books up for sale!

The sales have been slow, but then again the books I had converted to audio don't sell a lot anyway, so here's hoping that my more popular series has some audio love. I'm also planning on doing The Everett Exorcism as soon as possible with audio whether it is selected or not to hopefully capitalize on it.

I do the royalty split option (my narrator charges $100 PFH but is willing to do the royalty split option which ends up being way cheaper for me) and it's worked out fairly well for me.

Good luck dropping into the audio space and here's hoping you see some success with it! It has been very lucrative for some authors.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Carainey said:


> Hi everyone! V.L. Rainey (author of The Rectifiers) is my daughter. I guess it's okay to post here now that the campaign is over. Thanks for your kind words about the book. Valerie is taking it all in stride and being very zen about the whole thing. Me...I've been a nervous wreck. I read Lincoln's very helpful book and then found kboards and we have both have learned much. We've both been following many of your campaigns with interest and have nominated many - simply because they are awesome sounding books and we want to read more! Because everyone is curious about stats, I thought I'd share: The Rectifiers had over 3.5K page views. 33% external and 67% internal. It spent 671 hours in H&T - or 86%. I think these are great stats for a first time author with little following and I am proud of her. We both posted to our FB pages and she does have an author page with a small following (mostly our friends). In addition, she gave herself a budget of $100 which she spent on various fivver promotions. I'm not sure how effective they were though. I was playing around with boosting a post to FB and accidentally pushed go. I luckily talked it down from the $200 it wanted me to spend to a more reasonable $20! That one seemed to be doing pretty good in that it drove some people to her page and so I increased it another $20. She is right now taking a breath and then will try to figure out how to proceed with the whole self publish thing.


I see where V. L. gets her talent  That's a wonderfully written post. Perhaps we'll see a mother/daughter collaboration in the future?

I'm looking forward to reading the book!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Ah well, just got my 'no' for city under ice. Hope someone else on here is more lucky. I'll be hitting publish in three weeks or so, will pop in and say hello then!


----------



## lincolnjcole

T E Scott Writer said:


> Ah well, just got my 'no' for city under ice. Hope someone else on here is more lucky. I'll be hitting publish in three weeks or so, will pop in and say hello then!


Sorry you didn't get a contract, but good luck with hitting that publish button and getting some major sales out of it!


----------



## ID Johnson

T E Scott Writer said:


> Ah well, just got my 'no' for city under ice. Hope someone else on here is more lucky. I'll be hitting publish in three weeks or so, will pop in and say hello then!


Really sorry to hear that! I'm sure it will do really well when you publish though! Best of luck with your launch.


----------



## ID Johnson

Carainey said:


> Hi everyone! V.L. Rainey (author of The Rectifiers) is my daughter. I guess it's okay to post here now that the campaign is over. Thanks for your kind words about the book. Valerie is taking it all in stride and being very zen about the whole thing. Me...I've been a nervous wreck. I read Lincoln's very helpful book and then found kboards and we have both have learned much. We've both been following many of your campaigns with interest and have nominated many - simply because they are awesome sounding books and we want to read more! Because everyone is curious about stats, I thought I'd share: The Rectifiers had over 3.5K page views. 33% external and 67% internal. It spent 671 hours in H&T - or 86%. I think these are great stats for a first time author with little following and I am proud of her. We both posted to our FB pages and she does have an author page with a small following (mostly our friends). In addition, she gave herself a budget of $100 which she spent on various fivver promotions. I'm not sure how effective they were though. I was playing around with boosting a post to FB and accidentally pushed go. I luckily talked it down from the $200 it wanted me to spend to a more reasonable $20! That one seemed to be doing pretty good in that it drove some people to her page and so I increased it another $20. She is right now taking a breath and then will try to figure out how to proceed with the whole self publish thing.


I was so shocked when I got the email this afternoon, I think I yelled, "What!" loud enough for the people across the hall to come out of their offices. I'm so sorry The Rectifiers wasn't chosen. I read the excerpt and was bummed I couldn't read any more right that moment. I think it will do really well when she publishes. We have a thread for authors of books that were not selected, and there are a lot of amazing authors over there who are happy to help with any self-publishing questions you or Valerie may have. We'd love for you to join us. I hope she gets it out soon because I need to find out what happens next!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

T E Scott Writer said:


> Ah well, just got my 'no' for city under ice. Hope someone else on here is more lucky. I'll be hitting publish in three weeks or so, will pop in and say hello then!


Sorry, TE  I'd just seen it on my Scout noms page, although I haven't had the email yet. Good luck with the launch!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sheritybemy said:


> Thanks Julianne
> 
> And though your book has like 14 days to go, I've already had it nominated. When I saw it I was like why didn't I think of that, I'm very interested to read. Did the same for Isabella and the slipper.
> So fingers crossed. Good luck.
> 
> Using the other two spots for the top of the list.
> Bemy


You're very welcome and thank you for the kind words!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

T E Scott Writer said:


> Ah well, just got my 'no' for city under ice. Hope someone else on here is more lucky. I'll be hitting publish in three weeks or so, will pop in and say hello then!


Sorry to hear it, TE, but I hope you have a great launch!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday.
> I'm heading out early this morning for a yearly appointment with my specialist. I have a bit of a tremor, which runs in my family, and I have a yearly check-up just to keep an eye on it.
> 
> I do have a bit of exciting news on the writing front. My regional publisher just contacted me, looking for another book. I'm excited about that. I can't offer any more details than that, but the advance money will come in handy.
> 
> This morning I received word from an ACX narrator regarding what is going to be the first audiobook that I have independently published. As some of you might now, ACX has recently opened the doors to us Canadian authors and I have been steadily marketing my books there over the last week or so. It's a bit of a slow process because I have to enter each of my works and put them up for audition. I also have to spend a bit of time browsing through the different narrator's samples and contacting them individually, pitching them different projects.
> 
> I've just had my first acceptance of a project. My novel, GYPSY BLOOD, should be available in audiobook format by the end of the summer, depending upon how quickly my new narrator works. I can't tell you much more because I am still learning all about it myself - but I am VERY excited to get this new sales venue up and moving. I have heard that audiobooks can be very lucrative. I am looking to find out just how true that is for my own work.


Huzzah for all the good news! Congrats on the publisher!
Hey, you and I might have our first audiobooks out around the same time. I've got an actress friend who does a lot of voiceover work and is now doing audiobook as well. She approached me to do an audiobook of my Wyrd House. I'm lucky, as she wants to do it for free to get more book credits, and she's worked through ACX before, so she can help me get it submitted correctly. I'm very excited about it!


----------



## Carainey

Thank you all!  You've been amazingly supportive - even though The Rectifiers was never part of this group.  I will definitely tell Valerie about the "after KS" group that was mentioned.  If they have the same level of support and help then I know she will benefit from it.  
Keep writing and I'll keep nominating!
Cindy


----------



## arivoli

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is an auspicious day for my campaign...
> 
> My _Raven's Peak_ Campaign netted 4,550 page views for the entire run.
> 
> _The Everett Exorcism_ has surpassed that already today with 17 days to go!
> 
> Not only that, but all of the big promotions that I'm actually hoping drive a lot of traffic haven't even started yet. With luck, things will only continue to skyrocket from here!


Do you mind me asking what promotions you are using? I also have a book in Kindle Scout. Unknown Presence started yesterday and it's already doing very well, and I want to keep it moving forward.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

T E Scott Writer said:


> Ah well, just got my 'no' for city under ice. Hope someone else on here is more lucky. I'll be hitting publish in three weeks or so, will pop in and say hello then!


I'm sorry to hear that. I nominated it and really thought it would be selected.

I just got my no too. I'm not going to waste a lot of time trying to figure out why they rejected it. It's my eleventh novel and was professionally edited. It's a very strong book. On the the bright side--i'll get 70% instead of 50%. And I won't have to wait a couple of months for it to be released. Cold Ground Ginger will go on sale next week.

Best wishes to those of you who are still in limbo.


----------



## HilaryM

Slips quietly into the waiting room... wonder if there are any cookies left?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I nominated it and really thought it would be selected.
> 
> I just got my no too. I'm not going to waste a lot of time trying to figure out why they rejected it. It's my eleventh novel and was professionally edited. It's a very strong book. On the the bright side--i'll get 70% instead of 50%. And I won't have to wait a couple of months for it to be released. Cold Ground Ginger will go on sale next week.
> 
> Best wishes to those of you who are still in limbo.


Sorry to hear it, Robert. Keep in mind that quality of book is only one criteria all publishers look at, so rejection does not mean it's not well written. I hope you have oodles of sales at launch.


----------



## HilaryM

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I nominated it and really thought it would be selected.
> 
> I just got my no too. I'm not going to waste a lot of time trying to figure out why they rejected it. It's my eleventh novel and was professionally edited. It's a very strong book. On the the bright side--i'll get 70% instead of 50%. And I won't have to wait a couple of months for it to be released. Cold Ground Ginger will go on sale next week.
> 
> Best wishes to those of you who are still in limbo.


Surprised to hear that Robert, I nominated it and thought you were in with a very good chance.

Two open spots and nominated The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust and The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney. Good Luck both!


----------



## David Thompson

HilaryM said:


> Slips quietly into the waiting room... wonder if there are any cookies left?


Only those with candy in, Hilary. Didn't like them. Good luck. Hope you get selected because then I'll get your book for free! Yay!


----------



## AnitaLouise

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The thing is, Victorine is an Indie author. Her book that was on the NYT eBook bestseller list was published by CreateSpace and the Kindle edition by ADS, which is what it says when you publish it yourself. She doesn't have some big publisher backing her up, nor has she left any publisher to slum it at KS. I guess I look at KS as a great place for Indie authors, but not a place only for Indie authors of a lower level of success in the self-pub world. Victorine has done well for herself through her own hard work just like all of us, and personally, I think she sets an awesome example of what we're all trying to achieve. That's just how I look at it, of course. Everyone has their own personal way to look at the crazy world that is KS.


I totally agree with you, Julianne. We're all looking to succeed. Hopefully, to one day be a recognized name with agents & big publishers knocking on our door. In the meantime we are learning a great deal about our craft and the art of marketing. Plus we now have this wonderful support group where we can share our highs and lows. 

My 2nd Scout campaign has ended. This time I didn't stress out over it as much. The last 3+ days were spent H&T thanks to this group. lthough time spent H&T was almost half, page views were almost double. Go figure.

Just learned about Kindle World's where indie authors can write spin offs from well known authors books. Thinking of giving it a try. Anyone have any experience with Kindle World's?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hooray, it's Friday!

I've heard word from three narrators now about three of my books. I'm really excited about this whole ACX venture. I am hoping it will turn out to be a tidy little cash cow.

I've also spent some time last evening and this morning beginning research for my regional book. It is already taking shape.

Now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Plunge by John Greco
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
1 day left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
1 day left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
1 day left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
3 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
3 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
6 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
8 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
8 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
10 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
13 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
15 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
16 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
20 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
21 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
23 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
24 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
27 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
27 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
27 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
28 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
28 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

***
Grab a free copy of my World War 2 supernatural convoy story, IN THE DARK AND THE DEEP today!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPE3XWE


----------



## J.G. McKenney

There's just 1 day to go in THE BOOK KNIGHTS campaign. I want to thank everyone on this thread for their support and advice. As someone who hadn't spent much time promoting in the past, the information I received here helped my campaign immensely, and I'll continue to use what I've learned to connect with readers. I've seen some very strong books get rejected, so I'm realistic about my chances. No matter the result, my Kindle Scout experience has been valuable. Good luck to all!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Plunge by John Greco
The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust

Nominated!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I nominated it and really thought it would be selected.
> 
> I just got my no too. I'm not going to waste a lot of time trying to figure out why they rejected it. It's my eleventh novel and was professionally edited. It's a very strong book. On the the bright side--i'll get 70% instead of 50%. And I won't have to wait a couple of months for it to be released. Cold Ground Ginger will go on sale next week.
> 
> Best wishes to those of you who are still in limbo.


Sorry, Robert  Best of luck with your release!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominations are:

Plunge
The Smart One
The Book Knights

Best of luck to all.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

AnitaLouise said:


> Nominations are:
> 
> Plunge
> The Smart One
> The Book Knights
> 
> Best of luck to all.


Thanks for your support, Anita!


----------



## arivoli

Steve Vernon said:


> Hooray, it's Friday!
> 
> I've heard word from three narrators now about three of my books. I'm really excited about this whole ACX venture. I am hoping it will turn out to be a tidy little cash cow.
> 
> I've also spent some time last evening and this morning beginning research for my regional book. It is already taking shape.
> 
> Now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Plunge by John Greco
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> 1 day left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 1 day left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 1 day left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 3 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 3 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 6 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 8 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 8 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 10 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 13 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 15 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 16 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 20 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 21 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 23 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
> 24 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
> 27 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
> 27 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
> 28 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
> 28 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> ***
> Grab a free copy of my World War 2 supernatural convoy story, IN THE DARK AND THE DEEP today!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EPE3XWE


My YA Romantic Suspense, Unknown Presence has 27 days left in the Kindle Scout campaign. I'd love your nominations. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26M607T4CXV2


----------



## ID Johnson

I know this may be a question for a different thread, but since y'all are my go-to people, I hope you don't mind me asking here. It's sort of KS related. Has anyone heard of Black Rose Writing DigiTerra Press? Did anyone else get an email from them recently? I got an email asking if I'd be interested in submitting my ebook to them and I don't know as much about them as I'd like to.
I did submit another book to them about a year ago through Authors.me and they passed on it. This email isn't specific so I don't know if they're talking about that book or "Moon" or if it's just a blanket email to a lot of authors.  If anyone has any info about Black Rose, I'd appreciate it. Especially if everyone just got an email, as sometimes happens.
I was also very sad to see more rejection emails this morning from KS on some really good books.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

ID Johnson said:


> I know this may be a question for a different thread, but since y'all are my go-to people, I hope you don't mind me asking here. It's sort of KS related. Has anyone heard of Black Rose Writing DigiTerra Press? Did anyone else get an email from them recently? I got an email asking if I'd be interested in submitting my ebook to them and I don't know as much about them as I'd like to.
> I did submit another book to them about a year ago through Authors.me and they passed on it. This email isn't specific so I don't know if they're talking about that book or "Moon" or if it's just a blanket email to a lot of authors. If anyone has any info about Black Rose, I'd appreciate it. Especially if everyone just got an email, as sometimes happens.
> I was also very sad to see more rejection emails this morning from KS on some really good books.


I'd stay away, based on these:

http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/03/20/black-rose-writing-a-less-than-ideal-first-experience/

http://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?97741-Publisher-Black-Rose-Writing-(Reagan-Rothe)


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Sorry to hear it, Robert. Keep in mind that quality of book is only one criteria all publishers look at, so rejection does not mean it's not well written. I hope you have oodles of sales at launch.


Sure. It's no worse than being rejected by one of the Big 5 (or is it 4 now?) I'm just thankful that Amazon makes it so easy to be a self-publisher.


----------



## ID Johnson

J.G. McKenney said:


> I'd stay away, based on these:
> 
> http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/03/20/black-rose-writing-a-less-than-ideal-first-experience/
> 
> http://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?97741-Publisher-Black-Rose-Writing-(Reagan-Rothe)


Thank you so much! There's a lot of great information on both of those links. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## byjehunter

Sorry to hear Robert and TE, I was really hoping KS would pick up some more books this months. 9 days into June and there's only been one selection. 

I think I have this somewhat figured out though. It seems that books with a lot of pageviews and H&T time get reviewed right away, and possibly a little bit more time allotted for that review, hence the quick turnaround for Isabella and the Slipper, The Revenants, etc., if you have a lesser amount of both H&T and Page Views, you seem to just be allotted your spot in the queue, and your book is reviewed by the order in which it was submitted, which probably means less time considering the manuscript as a whole. I think a lot of H&T would also mean that your book has a good chance of "Jumping the queue", in other words, if you get reviewed first, you might get selected before another book that was submitted and finished before yours. Just my assumptions at this point. According to this theory, I'm expecting to hear the decision about my book this weekend. 

Good luck to those in the waiting room!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Robert Burton Robinson said:


> Sure. It's no worse than being rejected by one of the Big 5 (or is it 4 now?) I'm just thankful that Amazon makes it so easy to be a self-publisher.


I remember when it used to be the Big 6! I finally deleted my over 100 rejection letters from literary agents, regarding my first novel. We authors need to be resilient and confident (understatement). Good luck with your launch, Robert.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney

Already had Plunge by John Greco in my third slot.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## John Greco

J.G. McKenney said:


> Plunge by John Greco
> The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> 
> Nominated!


Thank you!


----------



## John Greco

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 
> Already had Plunge by John Greco in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 
> Already had Plunge by John Greco in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Much appreciated!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Top three nominated!

Good luck everyone who has campaigns ending soon!

I'm passing the halfway point and pretty happy with my results so far! Sunday another blog post rolls out about the process and how much fun it has been! I bit the bullet and did a couple of things I was certain I wouldn't do, and back to spending money in new and creative ways.

At least it gives me more fodder for my blog and letting everyone know what NOT to do!


----------



## Misty Mount

Hey everybody    Nominated Plunge and The Book Knights    Have a great weekend!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Misty Mount said:


> Hey everybody  Nominated Plunge and The Book Knights  Have a great weekend!


Thank you!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

byjehunter said:


> Sorry to hear Robert and TE, I was really hoping KS would pick up some more books this months. 9 days into June and there's only been one selection.
> 
> I think I have this somewhat figured out though. It seems that books with a lot of pageviews and H&T time get reviewed right away, and possibly a little bit more time allotted for that review, hence the quick turnaround for Isabella and the Slipper, The Revenants, etc., if you have a lesser amount of both H&T and Page Views, you seem to just be allotted your spot in the queue, and your book is reviewed by the order in which it was submitted, which probably means less time considering the manuscript as a whole. I think a lot of H&T would also mean that your book has a good chance of "Jumping the queue", in other words, if you get reviewed first, you might get selected before another book that was submitted and finished before yours. Just my assumptions at this point. According to this theory, I'm expecting to hear the decision about my book this weekend.
> 
> Good luck to those in the waiting room!


Maybe. I think they're taking so long with Under Jupiter because it looks like a great book. Good luck anyway, I'm right behind you  M


----------



## HilaryM

David Thompson said:


> Only those with candy in, Hilary. Didn't like them. Good luck. Hope you get selected because then I'll get your book for free! Yay!


My forlorn hope was for chocolate chip. Ah well!

I think Anita slipped into the waiting room with me, so fingers crossed for you too!

And my stats, because we all like stats: 1.5k page views, 103 hours in H & T, 77% internal traffic and 23% external. Oh, and one day in review.

Lastly, no open slots today, but will have two tomorrow to fill.


----------



## Patricia KC

HilaryM said:


> My forlorn hope was for chocolate chip. Ah well!


I've eaten all the chocolate chip. Sorry.


----------



## judycorry

My YA Contemporary Romance PROTECT MY HEART just started its Kindle Scout campaign today. Please nominate it at this link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1F2FU4YCST8MF Thank you!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

judycorry said:


> My YA Contemporary Romance PROTECT MY HEART just started its Kindle Scout campaign today. Please nominate it at this link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1F2FU4YCST8MF Thank you!!!


Welcome aboard and good luck! Steve will get you added to the ongoing list so you won't have to add the link again and people can nominate when it closes down!

Thanks for checking out the forum and here's hoping you get some good news!


----------



## John Greco

Misty Mount said:


> Hey everybody  Nominated Plunge and The Book Knights  Have a great weekend!


Much appreciated!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

J.G. McKenney said:


> I'd stay away, based on these:
> 
> http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/03/20/black-rose-writing-a-less-than-ideal-first-experience/
> 
> http://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?97741-Publisher-Black-Rose-Writing-(Reagan-Rothe)


I was just about to link to those  I'd also stay away.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Patricia KC said:


> I've eaten all the chocolate chip. Sorry.


Hehe, I ate most of the chocolate chip during my 48 hour wait


----------



## Jennifer Bull

byjehunter said:


> Sorry to hear Robert and TE, I was really hoping KS would pick up some more books this months. 9 days into June and there's only been one selection.
> 
> I think I have this somewhat figured out though. It seems that books with a lot of pageviews and H&T time get reviewed right away, and possibly a little bit more time allotted for that review, hence the quick turnaround for Isabella and the Slipper, The Revenants, etc., if you have a lesser amount of both H&T and Page Views, you seem to just be allotted your spot in the queue, and your book is reviewed by the order in which it was submitted, which probably means less time considering the manuscript as a whole. I think a lot of H&T would also mean that your book has a good chance of "Jumping the queue", in other words, if you get reviewed first, you might get selected before another book that was submitted and finished before yours. Just my assumptions at this point. According to this theory, I'm expecting to hear the decision about my book this weekend.
> 
> Good luck to those in the waiting room!


I had about 1.3K views and 176 hours (ish), which aren't terrible numbers but they're poor compared to most. Based on those numbers, I shouldn't have been bumped up the review queue, but I got my reject within 48 hours like The Revenant (and a number of others with good covers, excerpts, and different levels of success in their stats based on H&T time I saw) etc. The other 3 that loaded the same day as mine weren't rejected for another 10 days or so after mine was rejected. I do feel like there's an element of quick rejections for genres they don't really want, but that's just a guess and I don't think there's really any way to know what the Scouts are actually thinking.


----------



## byjehunter

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Maybe. I think they're taking so long with Under Jupiter because it looks like a great book. Good luck anyway, I'm right behind you  M


Thanks, that's what I'm telling myself to think! It will be good to hear either way, the waiting is definitely the most difficult part of KS.


----------



## ID Johnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> I was just about to link to those  I'd also stay away.


Thank you! It was a bit of red flag when I noticed the email wasn't jus to me--it was to them, which makes me think it was a bcc to more than one person. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Patricia KC said:


> I've eaten all the chocolate chip. Sorry.


At the risk of sounding like a total idiot...what do you all mean when you talk about cookies in the waiting room? :blushing:


----------



## ID Johnson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> At the risk of sounding like a total idiot...what do you all mean when you talk about cookies in the waiting room? :blushing:


We are imagining that we have to actually all go to a waiting room and sit around until KS tells us whether or not they pick our books, so we may as well pretend we are eating cookies while we are there, right?
Luckily, on this thread you don't have to worry about asking questions!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

ID Johnson said:


> We are imagining that we have to actually all go to a waiting room and sit around until KS tells us whether or not they pick our books, so we may as well pretend we are eating cookies while we are there, right?
> Luckily, on this thread you don't have to worry about asking questions!


Only one more day until I'm in the waiting room. I hope the beer's cold.


----------



## AnitaLouise

:


HilaryM said:


> My forlorn hope was for chocolate chip. Ah well!
> 
> I think Anita slipped into the waiting room with me, so fingers crossed for you too!
> 
> And my stats, because we all like stats: 1.5k page views, 103 hours in H & T, 77% internal traffic and 23% external. Oh, and one day in review.
> 
> Lastly, no open slots today, but will have two tomorrow to fill.


Yep. Waiting game for me too. Hope it's quick.


----------



## Yvonne Crowe

Thank you for adding Beyond Gaza to the book list Steve. Much appreciated, particularly as the family is sitting vigil with a stroke victim family member who is not expected to make it.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jennifer Bull said:


> I had about 1.3K views and 176 hours (ish), which aren't terrible numbers but they're poor compared to most. Based on those numbers, I shouldn't have been bumped up the review queue, but I got my reject within 48 hours like The Revenant (and a number of others with good covers, excerpts, and different levels of success in their stats based on H&T time I saw) etc. The other 3 that loaded the same day as mine weren't rejected for another 10 days or so after mine was rejected. I do feel like there's an element of quick rejections for genres they don't really want, but that's just a guess and I don't think there's really any way to know what the Scouts are actually thinking.


Jenn
The Speculation and Assumptions are an Olympic sport on this thread. I admit to being an enthusiast participant!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

ID Johnson said:


> We are imagining that we have to actually all go to a waiting room and sit around until KS tells us whether or not they pick our books, so we may as well pretend we are eating cookies while we are there, right?
> Luckily, on this thread you don't have to worry about asking questions!


Ha! Thanks for clarifying. I'll bring a bottle of wine.


----------



## HilaryM

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Ha! Thanks for clarifying. I'll bring a bottle of wine.


Already looking for glasses!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

J.G. McKenney said:


> Only one more day until I'm in the waiting room. I hope the beer's cold.


FINALLY, a fellow talking sense!


----------



## Patricia KC

J.G. McKenney said:


> Only one more day until I'm in the waiting room. I hope the beer's cold.





Steve Vernon said:


> FINALLY, a fellow talking sense!


Shhhh. I didn't want to tell him--after the cookies, I finished the beer.


----------



## HilaryM

Patricia KC said:


> Shhhh. I didn't want to tell him--after the cookies, I finished the beer.


No wine for you then!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Jenn
> The Speculation and Assumptions are an Olympic sport on this thread. I admit to being an enthusiast participant!


Probably the only Olympic sport I'd ever have a chance at winning


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> We are imagining that we have to actually all go to a waiting room and sit around until KS tells us whether or not they pick our books, so we may as well pretend we are eating cookies while we are there, right?
> Luckily, on this thread you don't have to worry about asking questions!


Hehe, yep, we were just being goofy and eating invisible cookies. Anything to pass the time in the waiting room!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Patricia KC said:


> Shhhh. I didn't want to tell him--after the cookies, I finished the beer.


You did what?!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## Robertson

J.G. McKenney said:


> Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!


Thanks, and best of luck to you, too!

Robertson


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Nominated

The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner

Day five in the waiting room for me.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hello, Saturday.

The sun is shining here in Nova Scotia and we've got company coming a little later on.

I've heard from a couple of more ACX narrators. I'm going to have to write a blog about the whole experience later on this summer, once some of my audiobooks become available.

Now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
LAST DAY LEFT!  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
LAST DAY LEFT!  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
2 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
2 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
5 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
7 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
7 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
9 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
12 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
14 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
15 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
19 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
19 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
20 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
22 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
23 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
26 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
26 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
26 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
27 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
27 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Robertson

Patrick Tylee said:


> Nominated
> 
> The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 
> Day five in the waiting room for me.


Best of luck to you, Patrick. And thanks for the nomination!

Robertson


----------



## shansunr

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner


Nominated The Book Knights, Night of the Webcam and Thread of a Spider. Good Luck, J.G Mckenney, Robertson Tait and D.L. Gardner!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!

It's my birthday today!  For my birthday, my page views went over 2k.  This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.

Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.

I love birthdays!


----------



## SlimMoran

Hi all - super new to this - my book THE LOST SPY is on Kindle Scout - I'd love to be part of the nomination list and nominate other authors- as well as to make some new writer friends. And Lincoln Cole - your Kindle Scout book has been amazing. So thanks!
Here's my link -- and I'm assuming the priority are those who have few days left. Is that correct? 
http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Patrick Tylee said:


> Nominated
> 
> The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 
> Day five in the waiting room for me.


Thanks for the nomination, Patrick. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

shansunr said:


> Nominated The Book Knights, Night of the Webcam and Thread of a Spider. Good Luck, J.G Mckenney, Robertson Tait and D.L. Gardner!


Thanks, Shan.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Thanks, Julianne. Nice to see Nick of Time doing so well. Continued good luck.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Hehe, yep, we were just being goofy and eating invisible cookies. Anything to pass the time in the waiting room!


Haha! I'm having anxiety already, I can't imagine how bad it will be once I'm in the waiting room! I think I need more than one bottle of wine!!!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Happy birthday Julianne!!! So happy your campaign is going well. Birthdays are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

SlimMoran said:


> Hi all - super new to this - my book THE LOST SPY is on Kindle Scout - I'd love to be part of the nomination list and nominate other authors- as well as to make some new writer friends. And Lincoln Cole - your Kindle Scout book has been amazing. So thanks!
> Here's my link -- and I'm assuming the priority are those who have few days left. Is that correct?
> http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


Yes. Steve keeps his list updated daily, and nominations go to those at the top (nearing the ends of their campaigns).


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

SlimMoran said:


> Hi all - super new to this - my book THE LOST SPY is on Kindle Scout - I'd love to be part of the nomination list and nominate other authors- as well as to make some new writer friends. And Lincoln Cole - your Kindle Scout book has been amazing. So thanks!
> Here's my link -- and I'm assuming the priority are those who have few days left. Is that correct?
> http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


Saved you already to nominate later. Love it!!! 

Top ones nominated. So many good books ending close together! Lots of fun coming up in the waiting room I think.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Saved you already to nominate later. Love it!!!
> 
> Top ones nominated. So many good books ending close together! Lots of fun coming up in the waiting room I think.


Thanks, Nikki.


----------



## Patricia KC

HilaryM said:


> No wine for you then!!!!!


But, but, but--the beer's gone!



J.G. McKenney said:


> You did what?!


I am not good at waiting.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Scout virgin here.

Like Nikki Landis, I also found Lincoln Cole's book very helpful. Thanks, Lincoln.

A question: Since the kickoff of my campaign for my suspense thriller _*Instrument of the Devil*_, I've recd several comments at my website that seem a little fishy, offering high, but vague, praise and encouraging me to visit their links.

Back in the dark ages of snail mail submissions to agents, I used to receive solicitations from "agents" offering their services that gave off a similar fishy aroma, including misspellings and dodgy grammar. These new contacts are more polished, but still make me wonder.

Have others in the Scout nomination process recd contacts like this?


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Happy Birthday!! Cake, presents, the sky's the limit. Enjoy!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Patricia KC said:


> But, but, but--the beer's gone!
> 
> I am not good at waiting.


Wait! There's wine? No one told me that when I was in there. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Awesome happy birthday and congrats!


----------



## lincolnjcole

debbieburkewriter said:


> Scout virgin here.
> 
> Like Nikki Landis, I also found Lincoln Cole's book very helpful. Thanks, Lincoln.
> 
> A question: Since the kickoff of my campaign for my suspense thriller _*Instrument of the Devil*_, I've recd several comments at my website that seem a little fishy, offering high, but vague, praise and encouraging me to visit their links.
> 
> Back in the dark ages of snail mail submissions to agents, I used to receive solicitations from "agents" offering their services that gave off a similar fishy aroma, including misspellings and dodgy grammar. These new contacts are more polished, but still make me wonder.
> 
> Have others in the Scout nomination process recd contacts like this?


Basically everyone is solicited like this. For the most part I would just steer clear or investigate their offerings. I had one offer to be an agent to represent me to Amazon after getting picked lol. I'm like "so you did nothing to help me but now that they accepted me I get to pay you?" lol


----------



## David Thompson

Top three nominated...good luck!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Thanks, Lincoln. That's what I figured, but being new to the world of e-pubbing, I wanted to check. 

Did that agent offer you a good deal on a really nice bridge, too?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner

Already had The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney in my third slot.

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Robertson

shansunr said:


> Nominated The Book Knights, Night of the Webcam and Thread of a Spider. Good Luck, J.G Mckenney, Robertson Tait and D.L. Gardner!


Thank you, Shan!

Robertson


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Hello all! You're invited to my all day event today. There's NO OBLIGATION but I got together with 10 other Indie authors and we are doing an all day Facebook event. If nothing else, come join me in the lounge, say hi, grab a beer or glass of wine, and let's enjoy a fun Saturday.

Just FYI .... our little book we put out is a compilation for charity. Would LOVE to have a chance to chat with you all!!! 

I may, however, drink all the wine. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1873584586226642/permalink/1884544441797323/


----------



## Robertson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Happy Birthday, Julianne! And many happy returns, as they say in the UK (but you probably know that ).

Thanks for the nomination! You are running a stellar campaign, and I wish you a staggeringly large amount of sales.

Robertson


----------



## Jill James

Nominated The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney and The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman

Good luck!!


----------



## Robertson

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Saved you already to nominate later. Love it!!!
> 
> Top ones nominated. So many good books ending close together! Lots of fun coming up in the waiting room I think.


Thank you, Nikki. I'm bringing a case of ice-cool beer to pass around!

Robertson


----------



## Robertson

David Thompson said:


> Top three nominated...good luck!


Thanks, David. Love your latest cover!

Robertson


----------



## Robertson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 
> Already had The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney in my third slot.
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks for your support, Mark.

Robertson


----------



## J.G. McKenney

David Thompson said:


> Top three nominated...good luck!


Thanks for your support!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 
> Already had The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney in my third slot.
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jill James said:


> Nominated The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney and The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks, Jill!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Haha! I'm having anxiety already, I can't imagine how bad it will be once I'm in the waiting room! I think I need more than one bottle of wine!!!


Whilst it would have been nice to get an offer from the Scouts instead of a reject, I am glad I only had 48 hours of anxiety and cookies before I was kicked out of the waiting room! Good luck -- I've already got yours nominated!


----------



## HilaryM

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!
> 
> It's my birthday today! For my birthday, my page views went over 2k. This is certainly my most successful campaign so far.
> 
> Also for my birthday, all my eBooks are $.99.
> 
> I love birthdays!


Happy Birthday, Julianne and well done on your campaign!


----------



## HilaryM

Nominated Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait and Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner.
Good Luck both!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Whilst it would have been nice to get an offer from the Scouts instead of a reject, I am glad I only had 48 hours of anxiety and cookies before I was kicked out of the waiting room! Good luck -- I've already got yours nominated!


Thanks Jenn! Much appreciated. Looking forward to yours.


----------



## TJFlaxman

Jill James said:


> Nominated The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney and The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 
> Good luck!!


Ah thanks very much!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertson

HilaryM said:


> Nominated Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait and Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner.
> Good Luck both!


Thanks, Hilary!

Robertson


----------



## lincolnjcole

debbieburkewriter said:


> Thanks, Lincoln. That's what I figured, but being new to the world of e-pubbing, I wanted to check.
> 
> Did that agent offer you a good deal on a really nice bridge, too?


Yeah, and it came with a free swamp!


----------



## stillmyheart

Top 3 nominated, good luck, guys!

Got a week left for me... looking forward to the boost I'll get in the last few days of my campaign, because stats haven't been so great this time around.


----------



## Misty Mount

I had a slot open and nominated Night of the Webcam


----------



## TJFlaxman

Top three nominated! Good luck guys. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertson

stillmyheart said:


> Top 3 nominated, good luck, guys!
> 
> Got a week left for me... looking forward to the boost I'll get in the last few days of my campaign, because stats haven't been so great this time around.


Thanks for that, Mary! I've just nominated your book and wish you best luck with it (between my wife and I, we always have six slots available for the titles at the top of the list).

Robertson


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey Sunday. How you doing?

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
1 day left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
4 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
6 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
6 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
8 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
11 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
13 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
14 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
18 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
18 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
19 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
21 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
22 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
25 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
25 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
25 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
26 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
26 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and nominated:

Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
Shipley Bridge by David Thompson

Best of luck to all three and the eleven in KS limbo (AKA the waiting room.)

Mark


----------



## TJFlaxman

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 
> Best of luck to all three and the eleven in KS limbo (AKA the waiting room.)
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the Nom, Mark!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertson

Misty Mount said:


> I had a slot open and nominated Night of the Webcam


Thanks for the support, Misty. You rock! 

Also thanks to anyone else who nominated my book without explicitly saying so. It means a lot to me!

Robertson


----------



## David Thompson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 
> Best of luck to all three and the eleven in KS limbo (AKA the waiting room.)
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
Shipley Bridge by David Thompson

Nominated! Good luck!

I'm in the waiting room now. Hoping for the best, expecting the worst. Thanks to everyone for supporting THE BOOK KNIGHTS.


----------



## SlimMoran

Thank you for adding me to the list STEVE VERNON! Okay this morning I nominated 
FALLEN FROM GRACE
MODERN MAGE

And I'll have my girlfriend nominate Night of the Webcam and Everett Exorcism - Lincoln - I'm in total debt to you for your Kindle Scout book of advice. 
MY BOOK IS THE LOST SPY - not sure if I'm linking this correctly - but here goes. And hello to everyone on the KBoard today. I'm finally having some sunny weather on Cape Cod!
My book is http://amzn.to/2sayWBA 

[br]kindle Scout


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 
> Best of luck to all three and the eleven in KS limbo (AKA the waiting room.)
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Thank you again to everyone who supported The Freak Show Below Kindle Scout campaign. I promised a free copy even if it was not selected. The book is free on Amazon now. Here are Amazon links, or you can click on the book in my signature.

Amazon US:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072MJHB1F
Amazon UK:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072MJHB1F
Amazon Canada:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B072MJHB1F
Amazon Australia:
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B072MJHB1F


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

J.G. McKenney said:


> Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!
> 
> I'm in the waiting room now. Hoping for the best, expecting the worst. Thanks to everyone for supporting THE BOOK KNIGHTS.


Thank you! Much appreciated. Best of luck in there, see you soon.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

SlimMoran said:


> Thank you for adding me to the list STEVE VERNON! Okay this morning I nominated
> FALLEN FROM GRACE
> MODERN MAGE
> 
> And I'll have my girlfriend nominate Night of the Webcam and Everett Exorcism - Lincoln - I'm in total debt to you for your Kindle Scout book of advice.
> MY BOOK IS THE LOST SPY - not sure if I'm linking this correctly - but here goes. And hello to everyone on the KBoard today. I'm finally having some sunny weather on Cape Cod!
> My book is http://amzn.to/2sayWBA
> 
> [br]kindle Scout
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you again to everyone who supported The Freak Show Below Kindle Scout campaign. I promised a free copy even if it was not selected. The book is free on Amazon now. Here are Amazon links, or you can click on the book in my signature.
> 
> Amazon US:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon UK:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Canada:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Australia:
> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B072MJHB1F


I'm doing the same with mine. Just downloaded from Amazon. I'm a little behind but hoping to read it soon.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone.  I had a nice birthday visiting with family.

Jada, thanks for the book!  Looking forward to it.

Robertson- wishing you all the best with your book.  I loved loved loved Scot Free!


----------



## stillmyheart

Robertson said:


> Thanks for that, Mary! I've just nominated your book and wish you best luck with it (between my wife and I, we always have six slots available for the titles at the top of the list).
> 
> Robertson


Thank you! For some reason I didn't think I was that close to the top of the list, but nope, there I am. This campaign has flown by...


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated the top three. Another blog post went out this morning!

Check it out Here


----------



## shansunr

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you again to everyone who supported The Freak Show Below Kindle Scout campaign. I promised a free copy even if it was not selected. The book is free on Amazon now. Here are Amazon links, or you can click on the book in my signature.
> 
> Amazon US:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon UK:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Canada:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Australia:
> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B072MJHB1F


Awesome! I just read the first chapter of your 'Dog Days of Karma' and I'm liking how quick you have brought out Erica and Celeste 's characters. Can't wait to get this completed and start reading 'The Freak Show Below'.


----------



## D.L. Gardner

J.G. McKenney said:


> Welcome, D.L.! Thread of a Spider looks really interesting. We're in the same categories on KS, and we've been sharing time on the Hot and Trending list. I just fell off, and you're back on. Well done! What do you say we both get picked?


G. McKenney, I'm game! I nominated yours. Here's hoping!


----------



## HilaryM

Top three nominated. Good Luck all!


----------



## David Thompson

J.G. McKenney said:


> Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!
> 
> I'm in the waiting room now. Hoping for the best, expecting the worst. Thanks to everyone for supporting THE BOOK KNIGHTS.


Thanks JG!
Thanks Hilary!


----------



## Misty Mount

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you again to everyone who supported The Freak Show Below Kindle Scout campaign. I promised a free copy even if it was not selected. The book is free on Amazon now. Here are Amazon links, or you can click on the book in my signature.
> 
> Amazon US:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon UK:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Canada:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Australia:
> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B072MJHB1F


Thanks for the book! Can't wait to read it


----------



## Steve Vernon

I hate Mondays more than any man on the planet - but we're here, nonetheless.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
3 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
5 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
5 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
7 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
10 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
12 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
13 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
17 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
17 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
18 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
20 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
21 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
24 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
24 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
24 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
25 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
25 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Final few hours are a bit nail-biting! Anyway, thanks everyone who's supported. I'll let you know which way the scout gods lean. If The Modern Mage is not chosen and you would still like a free copy, just drop me a message and I'll get a copy over to you.

Thanks!


----------



## skyemackinnon

TJFlaxman said:


> Final few hours are a bit nail-biting! Anyway, thanks everyone who's supported. I'll let you know which way the scout gods lean. If The Modern Mage is not chosen and you would still like a free copy, just drop me a message and I'll get a copy over to you.
> 
> Thanks!


Have nominated you, good luck!

Still got 18 days of nail-biting ahead of me... *sigh*


----------



## Jada Ryker

shansunr said:


> Awesome! I just read the first chapter of your 'Dog Days of Karma' and I'm liking how quick you have brought out Erica and Celeste 's characters. Can't wait to get this completed and start reading 'The Freak Show Below'.


Thank you, Shan  Can't wait to get my hands on MIBU


----------



## Jada Ryker

Thanks, everyone, for grabbing your free copy of The Freak Show Below


----------



## Leena Maria

I have nominated 

The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
Nick of Time by Julianne Q Johnson
Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon

I hope you all make it - your story ideas sure were interesting!

Leena


----------



## Louise Cole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone. I had a nice birthday visiting with family.


Julianne, happy birthday and thank you for the lovely review of TDP. I really appreciate it. x
I've been a bit snowed under recently but I shall nominate another wave. Good luck all x


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated the top three books! My campaign is closing in on the home stretch! I have some pretty big promotions running now to hopefully finish strong!


----------



## skyemackinnon

lincolnjcole said:


> Nominated the top three books! My campaign is closing in on the home stretch! I have some pretty big promotions running now to hopefully finish strong!


Would you mind sharing your latest stats? After reading your blog I'd be really interested to see how they compare to no-paid-for-advertising campaigns


----------



## lincolnjcole

skyemackinnon said:


> Would you mind sharing your latest stats? After reading your blog I'd be really interested to see how they compare to no-paid-for-advertising campaigns


I've been avoiding anything too specific on the blog and for posting (saving that until after the campaign ends) but I'm on track to spend 90%+ hot and trending and break 10-15k page views (and 2-3 of the biggest promotions haven't even run yet, so who knows how those will go). I've also had a 1k + page views day.


----------



## SlimMoran

Good luck to 
LAST DAY LEFT! Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
LAST DAY LEFT! The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
I've got you in my nomination slots.

I'll move these two into my slots tomorrow.
Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg

Any ideas for promos? Anyone had luck with using scout boost? Thank you for all those who visited my page - I'm from the world of theater and this is my first mystery novel - so appreciate this board and all the support!! Here's a link again to THE LOST SPY - http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> Good luck to
> LAST DAY LEFT! Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> LAST DAY LEFT! The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> I've got you in my nomination slots.
> 
> I'll move these two into my slots tomorrow.
> Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 
> Any ideas for promos? Anyone had luck with using scout boost? Thank you for all those who visited my page - I'm from the world of theater and this is my first mystery novel - so appreciate this board and all the support!! Here's a link again to THE LOST SPY - http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


I tried out scout boost this time around (really wanted to run it to test it since I didn't get a chance to last campaign) and I scheduled it twice. One already ran, and one is coming up soon.

Preliminarily, I am pretty sure I will not recommend it unless this next promotion really wows me. To be honest, it did worse on its promotional day than some of my days where I just shared on social media, and it is in the bottom 5% of performing days of my campaign (many of which had no promotions running). Like I said, I'm going to wait and see to compare it against the other promotions I ran and to see how well day 2 goes, but it isn't looking good.

Best Indie Press runs starting wednesday, and there is another promotion running tomorrow that I have some high hopes for, so in my next blog post I should have some more useful information about those two promotions.


----------



## MCGlan

that's awesome thank you for setting up a list for us!


----------



## MCGlan

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday.
> 
> I'm heading out early this morning for a yearly appointment with my specialist. I have a bit of a tremor, which runs in my family, and I have a yearly check-up just to keep an eye on it.
> 
> I do have a bit of exciting news on the writing front. My regional publisher just contacted me, looking for another book. I'm excited about that. I can't offer any more details than that, but the advance money will come in handy.
> 
> This morning I received word from an ACX narrator regarding what is going to be the first audiobook that I have independently published. As some of you might now, ACX has recently opened the doors to us Canadian authors and I have been steadily marketing my books there over the last week or so. It's a bit of a slow process because I have to enter each of my works and put them up for audition. I also have to spend a bit of time browsing through the different narrator's samples and contacting them individually, pitching them different projects.
> 
> I've just had my first acceptance of a project. My novel, GYPSY BLOOD, should be available in audiobook format by the end of the summer, depending upon how quickly my new narrator works. I can't tell you much more because I am still learning all about it myself - but I am VERY excited to get this new sales venue up and moving. I have heard that audiobooks can be very lucrative. I am looking to find out just how true that is for my own work.
> 
> Now, let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  No Place in Eden by Hilary Murray
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Things We Do For Love by Anita Louise
> 1 day left  Plunge by John Greco
> 1 day left  The Smart One by Joe Clifford Faust
> 2 days left  The Book Knights by J.G. Mckenney
> 2 days left  Night of the Webcam by Robertson Tait
> 2 days left  Thread of a Spider by D.L. Gardner
> 4 days left  Fallen from Grace by Nikki Landis
> 4 days left  The Modern Mage by T.J. Flaxman
> 7 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 9 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 9 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 11 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> 14 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 16 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 17 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 21 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 22 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 24 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
> 25 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
> 28 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
> 28 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


----------



## SlimMoran

Hi Lincoln,
You are a Godsend to this newbie author. Thank you for letting me know about your experience with scout boost. You just saved me some money. I am checking out your blog now. I cannot thank you enough.

Kate

http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Congrats, Patricia!! I had high hopes for Ghosts in Glass Houses  So pleased for you!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

lincolnjcole said:


> I've been avoiding anything too specific on the blog and for posting (saving that until after the campaign ends) but I'm on track to spend 90%+ hot and trending and break 10-15k page views (and 2-3 of the biggest promotions haven't even run yet, so who knows how those will go). I've also had a 1k + page views day.


Fab stats, congrats!


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> You are a Godsend to this newbie author. Thank you for letting me know about your experience with scout boost. You just saved me some money. I am checking out your blog now. I cannot thank you enough.


No problem. I'm just glad I can help keep authors from wasting money (like I keep doing!).


----------



## Patricia KC

Jennifer Bull said:


> Congrats, Patricia!! I had high hopes for Ghosts in Glass Houses  So pleased for you!


Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


----------



## ID Johnson

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Congratulations! That's awesome! Of course, not really a surprise, but still amazing news! Looking forward to reading the rest of the story.


----------



## HilaryM

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Many congratulations! Yay!! That is so great!!!


----------



## Knox

lincolnjcole said:


> I've been avoiding anything too specific on the blog and for posting (saving that until after the campaign ends) but I'm on track to spend 90%+ hot and trending and break 10-15k page views (and 2-3 of the biggest promotions haven't even run yet, so who knows how those will go). I've also had a 1k + page views day.


Jaw. Dropped.
Holy cow-- are you sharing further promotion tips anywhere besides your excellent Scout guide? Because those stats are staggering...


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Congrats! Great to hear you were selected.

...and good to know there'll be some beer left. I'll need it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Knox said:


> Jaw. Dropped.
> Holy cow-- are you sharing further promotion tips anywhere besides your excellent Scout guide? Because those stats are staggering...


I have been writing blog posts during this campaign (3 out so far, another two in the works) on my blog to supplement my guide book (I don't rehash things I covered in the guide book in the blog posts and vice versa) and I have tried out a LOT of new promotional items (paid and unpaid) and I'm reviewing and giving details on them (recommended or not).

You can see it here in the Kindle Scout Blog posts under the guidebook


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia- so pleased Ghosts got selected.  Looking forward to my free copy!

Steve V- I hate Mondays today too.  Car died and had to get it towed.  Think I need a new starter.  Thanks for keeping the list up and current, even on the most hated of days!

Lincoln- I adore you for sharing so much of your KS experiences.  You are a rock star and you help me have a better campaign. Your stats are awesome and I know you've worked hard for them.

Louise- I really enjoyed TDP, happy to review it.

Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


----------



## TT Rankin

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Congrats Patricia!! I just saw the news on here, weird I never got an email notifying me since I nominated you...look forward to the free copy and giving it a read!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Congratulations! I'm looking forward to reading Ghosts in Glass Houses.


----------



## Misty Mount

Leena Maria said:


> I have nominated
> 
> The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> Nick of Time by Julianne Q Johnson
> Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 
> I hope you all make it - your story ideas sure were interesting!
> 
> Leena


Thanks so much Leena!!!!  You're awesome


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Congrats! So well deserved!!!!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Thank you so much for all of the votes and support! I've got the top 3, of course. 

Man, these final hours have me a nervous wreck. No lie!!!!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Congratulations patricia!


----------



## Patricia KC

ID Johnson said:


> Congratulations! That's awesome! Of course, not really a surprise, but still amazing news! Looking forward to reading the rest of the story.


Thank you! (It was a surprise to me!)



HilaryM said:


> Many congratulations! Yay!! That is so great!!!





J.G. McKenney said:


> Congrats! Great to hear you were selected.
> ...and good to know there'll be some beer left. I'll need it.





JulianneQJohnson said:


> Patricia- so pleased Ghosts got selected. Looking forward to my free copy!





Alyson Larrabee said:


> Congratulations! I'm looking forward to reading Ghosts in Glass Houses.





Nikki Landis Author said:


> Congrats! So well deserved!!!!





T E Scott Writer said:


> Congratulations patricia!


Thank you all! J.G. McKenney, I did leave you some beer!



TT Rankin said:


> Congrats Patricia!! I just saw the news on here, weird I never got an email notifying me since I nominated you...look forward to the free copy and giving it a read!


Thank you! I'm not sure the nominator emails have gone out yet. Sometimes there's a delay between it appearing on the site and the emails going out. (I got the author email, but haven't received a nominator email. And I did nominate my own book this time. I didn't the last time.)

If I missed anyone here, apologies--and Thank You!


----------



## David Thompson

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Congratulations Patricia. Brilliant excerpt. Looking forward to reading the rest of the story.


----------



## lincolnjcole

David Thompson said:


> Congratulations Patricia. Brilliant excerpt. Looking forward to reading the rest of the story.


Me too, can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## Jill James

Patricia, congratulations!! I missed the good news post. Can't wait to read Ghosts in Glass Houses!!


----------



## Patricia KC

Jada Ryker said:


> Thank you again to everyone who supported The Freak Show Below Kindle Scout campaign. I promised a free copy even if it was not selected. The book is free on Amazon now. Here are Amazon links, or you can click on the book in my signature.
> 
> Amazon US:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon UK:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Canada:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B072MJHB1F
> Amazon Australia:
> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B072MJHB1F


Got it! Thanks, Jada. (Don't know how soon I will get to it, but I am looking forward to it!)


----------



## shansunr

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! Good luck to those still waiting. I'm not sure which is better--the selection or the end of the waiting. At least I won't be drinking all the waiting room beer and eating all the cookies anymore!


Congratulations Patricia! Looking forward to reading the book !


----------



## Patricia KC

David Thompson said:


> Congratulations Patricia. Brilliant excerpt. Looking forward to reading the rest of the story.





lincolnjcole said:


> Me too, can't wait to get my copy!





Jill James said:


> Patricia, congratulations!! I missed the good news post. Can't wait to read Ghosts in Glass Houses!!





shansunr said:


> Congratulations Patricia! Looking forward to reading the book !


Thank you!


----------



## KitSarge

Peeking my head in after a long absence. Congrats on your newest one Patricia! The Ceiling Man has gotten some really stellar reviews so hopefully your new launch will go as great! What It Is is still struggling- at this point I'll earn back my advance in about 10 years- but I've abandoned it temporarily as I work on my newest book, a Rev War historical fiction. It's very slow going (it requires a ton of research just to write simple scenes), but I hope to have it ready to launch on Scout in August.


----------



## Cālix Leigh-Reign

Congrats to Ghosts in Glass Houses! Awesome selection!


----------



## elalond

Patricia, just got notification from KS about Ghosts in Glass Houses. That's so great. Congrats.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I'm halfway through the week. I have Friday and Saturday off this week, so today is hump day.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
4 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
4 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
6 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
9 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
11 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
12 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
16 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
16 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
17 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
19 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
20 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
23 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
23 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
23 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
24 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
24 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Patricia KC said:


> Thank you! (It was a surprise to me!)
> 
> Thank you all! J.G. McKenney, I did leave you some beer!
> 
> Thank you! I'm not sure the nominator emails have gone out yet. Sometimes there's a delay between it appearing on the site and the emails going out. (I got the author email, but haven't received a nominator email. And I did nominate my own book this time. I didn't the last time.)
> 
> If I missed anyone here, apologies--and Thank You!


Congratulations, just got the email with the good news  Can't wait to read it


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Just received the message telling me THE BOOK KNIGHTS wasn't selected. At least it was quick. I'll get it out soon. Thanks to all who supported it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just received the message telling me THE BOOK KNIGHTS wasn't selected. At least it was quick. I'll get it out soon. Thanks to all who supported it.


Sorry to hear that, but at least it hasn't dampened your spirits. Good luck with the launch!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

lincolnjcole said:


> Sorry to hear that, but at least it hasn't dampened your spirits. Good luck with the launch!


Thanks, Lincoln. My goal with KS was to connect with more readers (promotion has never been my thing), so it's been a success. I've learned a lot for next time. I also had a lot of positive feedback (including direct contact from readers who are eager to read THE BOOK KNIGHTS) and that's encouraging.

Good luck with your incredible campaign. Hope you don't break the Internet!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated:

Shipley Bridge
Black Sun Ascension
Finding Home Again (love the cover  )

No word from KS on The Things We Do ... 

Congrats to Patricia on the selection of Ghosts in Glass Houses. That's awesome!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

I'm running a promo today from a website that has never run a promo for Kindle Scout before, so it is sort of a trial run thing. Raven's Peak was their Book of the Month in April (see it here) and is in the running for book of the year from them (can find that one the same page, and please feel free to vote for Raven's Peak!!!!). Right now my kindle scout campaign is their book of the day, and I'll know tomorrow how well it ran and see if it is a worthwhile thing for them to offer long term!

Here are some of their notices:

Facebook

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874589004519411713Online Book Club
Free Giveaway (Usually Live around noon)

They also post to pinterest and linkedIn and already this morning I've gotten about 60 tweets at me and retweets from it. Like I said, though, what really matters is the actual page views I get so I'll let everyone know how that goes tomorrow!


----------



## SlimMoran

Morning new friends - 
Sorry J.G. - Book Knights wasn't picked. I liked the cover and excerpt a lot.

I am nominating -- 
2 days left Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
4 days left Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg

Lincoln - I agree Author shout is great. I am figuring out Gleam today - my son is away at school so I'll have to do it myself (albeit with the teenage eye roll). I didn't have much luck with Butterfly books - was there a particular package you used? 
And very happy Glass houses was picked! My girlfriend and I loved the cover. 
Please check out - THE LOST SPY if you have a chance. I wrote it for my friend's 80th bday - her husband was in the French resistance. So it started out as a present and now it's on KS- which is great fun- nerve wracking, but great fun! So happy to have this board for information and support.

<img alt="http://imgur.com/a/djA1g" />


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> Morning new friends -
> Sorry J.G. - Book Knights wasn't picked. I liked the cover and excerpt a lot.
> 
> I am nominating --
> 2 days left Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 4 days left Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 
> Lincoln - I agree Author shout is great. I am figuring out Gleam today - my son is away at school so I'll have to do it myself (albeit with the teenage eye roll). I didn't have much luck with Butterfly books - was there a particular package you used?
> And very happy Glass houses was picked! My girlfriend and I loved the cover.
> Please check out - THE LOST SPY if you have a chance. I wrote it for my friend's 80th bday - her husband was in the French resistance. So it started out as a present and now it's on KS- which is great fun- nerve wracking, but great fun! So happy to have this board for information and support.
> 
> <img alt="http://imgur.com/a/djA1g" />


When I ran books butterfly I contacted them directly instead of just a package. Their packages don't do quite as well and are more expensive.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

SlimMoran said:


> Morning new friends -
> Sorry J.G. - Book Knights wasn't picked. I liked the cover and excerpt a lot.
> 
> I am nominating --
> 2 days left Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 4 days left Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 
> Lincoln - I agree Author shout is great. I am figuring out Gleam today - my son is away at school so I'll have to do it myself (albeit with the teenage eye roll). I didn't have much luck with Butterfly books - was there a particular package you used?
> And very happy Glass houses was picked! My girlfriend and I loved the cover.
> Please check out - THE LOST SPY if you have a chance. I wrote it for my friend's 80th bday - her husband was in the French resistance. So it started out as a present and now it's on KS- which is great fun- nerve wracking, but great fun! So happy to have this board for information and support.
> 
> <img alt="http://imgur.com/a/djA1g" />


Thanks, Kate. I think THE BOOK KNIGHTS will do well, despite not getting Kindle Press's nod.

And though I'm not the expert Lincoln is, the following (inexpensive) promotions were the ones that put me on/kept me on the Hot and Trending list:

Author Shout 
Just Kindle Books 
ReadPer (Jaxon Reed's newsletter promotion)

I will definitely use them again.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Nominate this morning:

Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
Finding Home Again by Mary Head

Congratulations to Patricia! I loved reading The Ceiling Man. No wonder they picked Glass Houses. Awesome.

Day twelve for UNIMAGINARY in the waiting room.
Tick tock...ugh.

- Patrick


----------



## Julie W

Just got the notification for Ghosts in Glass Houses. Congratulations!


----------



## Patricia KC

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just received the message telling me THE BOOK KNIGHTS wasn't selected. At least it was quick. I'll get it out soon. Thanks to all who supported it.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you took some beer with you out of the waiting room. You deserve it.


----------



## Patricia KC

I'm trying to thank people in batches, so as not to clutter up the thread (too much), but I've given up on quoting, so-

Cālix, Ela, Skye, Anita, Slim, Patrick, and Julie-Thank you!


----------



## Patricia KC

KitSarge said:


> Peeking my head in after a long absence. Congrats on your newest one Patricia! The Ceiling Man has gotten some really stellar reviews so hopefully your new launch will go as great! What It Is is still struggling- at this point I'll earn back my advance in about 10 years- but I've abandoned it temporarily as I work on my newest book, a Rev War historical fiction. It's very slow going (it requires a ton of research just to write simple scenes), but I hope to have it ready to launch on Scout in August.


Thank you! Sorry What It Is is struggling. TCM has gone up and down. The good thing is KP appears to believe in the long term, so What It Is may yet take off!

The amount of research involved in historicals scares me off. Not because I don't like research. I love it, and once I fall down that rabbit hole I don't get the writing done. I'll be looking for your historical on KS!


----------



## ID Johnson

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just received the message telling me THE BOOK KNIGHTS wasn't selected. At least it was quick. I'll get it out soon. Thanks to all who supported it.


Really sorry to hear that. Just got the email.  But I love your positive attitude! The peeps over on the "rejection" thread helped me turn my launch into the best I've ever had, so you should definitely join us over there. The Book Knights will still do really well, and KS will wish they'd chosen it!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just received the message telling me THE BOOK KNIGHTS wasn't selected. At least it was quick. I'll get it out soon. Thanks to all who supported it.


Sorry, JG  Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Patricia KC said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you took some beer with you out of the waiting room. You deserve it.


I'll have a cold one tonight, for sure! Thanks.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

ID Johnson said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Just got the email.  But I love your positive attitude! The peeps over on the "rejection" thread helped me turn my launch into the best I've ever had, so you should definitely join us over there. The Book Knights will still do really well, and KS will wish they'd chosen it!!


Thanks, ID. I'll definitely check it out.

And all is not lost. I've been receiving a steady stream of messages from scouts who nominated my book. You already know this since you nominated THE BOOK KNIGHTS, but in my Thank You letter I ask supporters to contact me and tell me they're 'book knights'. I'll be letting them know when the book is published, that it will be free for a limited time--basically the same thing Amazon does for books that are selected--and I'll ask that those enthusiastic readers leave reviews. After the free book promotion, I'll press the "button" to have Amazon tell all the other nominators that the book is available and price it modestly. Hopefully this will help get me a good number of reviews to promote sales, and I'll be building an email list to use in the future.

Take that, Amazon! Two can play at this game!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Jennifer Bull said:


> Sorry, JG  Best of luck with your launch!


Thanks, Jennifer.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

J.G. McKenney said:


> Just received the message telling me THE BOOK KNIGHTS wasn't selected. At least it was quick. I'll get it out soon. Thanks to all who supported it.


Sorry to hear it JG, but I wish you oodles of sales with the launch. You're right. KS is a great way to get eyes on your book whether it's selected or not.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Sorry to hear it JG, but I wish you oodles of sales with the launch. You're right. KS is a great way to get eyes on your book whether it's selected or not.


Thanks, Julianne. Fingers crossed for Nick of Time.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

As the author of a Kindle Scout submitted book and supporter of other KS authors, I'm not too concerned about what KS is calling my "Scout Rank." But here's my question... My Scout Rank is 404. Does that mean there are only 403 "Scouts" who are more active than me--a relative newcomer? If so, just how big (ballpark) is the pool of Scouts (regulars, anyway, as opposed to one-time nominators)? Maybe we can't extrapolate anything from a "rank." I was just curious because internal page views would suggest the "electorate" of regular Scouts would number in the thousands as opposed to hundreds.


----------



## lincolnjcole

FlynnMcGuin said:


> As the author of a Kindle Scout submitted book and supporter of other KS authors, I'm not too concerned about what KS is calling my "Scout Rank." But here's my question... My Scout Rank is 404. Does that mean there are only 403 "Scouts" who are more active than me--a relative newcomer? If so, just how big (ballpark) is the pool of Scouts (regulars, anyway, as opposed to one-time nominators)? Maybe we can't extrapolate anything from a "rank." I was just curious because internal page views would suggest the "electorate" of regular Scouts would number in the thousands as opposed to hundreds.


Keep in mind, it is purely an 'opt in' system, so there might be anywhere between 1,000 and 600,000,000 people (give or take) who haven't opted into the ranking system to make their profiles visible. Scout Rank is just a nifty thing they created to try and make the actual scouting program more valuable (and I wouldn't be surprised if in the future they added in some additional benefits for people who reach x number of points to reward people for being scouts).


----------



## HilaryM

Two spots available and nominated Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg and Finding Home Again by Mary Head.

Good Luck both!


----------



## SlimMoran

Dear all - what html code do I use to include a copy of my Kindle scout book at the bottom of my page? I can't seem to use the link feature because my scout book doesn't have an AISN number yet. I can't figure out how to do it from the boards.
Thanks for any help. I'd love to get a profile picture up.  
Thanks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

lincolnjcole said:


> Keep in mind, it is purely an 'opt in' system, so there might be anywhere between 1,000 and 600,000,000 people (give or take) who haven't opted into the ranking system to make their profiles visible. Scout Rank is just a nifty thing they created to try and make the actual scouting program more valuable (and I wouldn't be surprised if in the future they added in some additional benefits for people who reach x number of points to reward people for being scouts).


Lincoln -

I just received one of those additional benefits. My Scout Rank is 120, and the other day I received an email from Amazon offering me 50% off any Kindle Scout book for "being an active member." I imagine there will be additional rewards as I continue to nominate books, which I certainly will.

Mark


----------



## stillmyheart

Thanks for all the nominations today, everybody! I saw myself in Hot & Trending this morning, which was a nice thing to wake up to. Think I've been in there all day, probably thanks in large part to the folks from here XD


----------



## David Thompson

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks, ID. I'll definitely check it out.
> 
> And all is not lost. I've been receiving a steady stream of messages from scouts who nominated my book. You already know this since you nominated THE BOOK KNIGHTS, but in my Thank You letter I ask supporters to contact me and tell me they're 'book knights'. I'll be letting them know when the book is published, that it will be free for a limited time--basically the same thing Amazon does for books that are selected--and I'll ask that those enthusiastic readers leave reviews. After the free book promotion, I'll press the "button" to have Amazon tell all the other nominators that the book is available and price it modestly. Hopefully this will help get me a good number of reviews to promote sales, and I'll be building an email list to use in the future.
> 
> Take that, Amazon! Two can play at this game!


That's a good idea JG...mind if I copy on my next campaign?


----------



## ID Johnson

J.G. McKenney said:


> Thanks, ID. I'll definitely check it out.
> 
> And all is not lost. I've been receiving a steady stream of messages from scouts who nominated my book. You already know this since you nominated THE BOOK KNIGHTS, but in my Thank You letter I ask supporters to contact me and tell me they're 'book knights'. I'll be letting them know when the book is published, that it will be free for a limited time--basically the same thing Amazon does for books that are selected--and I'll ask that those enthusiastic readers leave reviews. After the free book promotion, I'll press the "button" to have Amazon tell all the other nominators that the book is available and price it modestly. Hopefully this will help get me a good number of reviews to promote sales, and I'll be building an email list to use in the future.
> 
> Take that, Amazon! Two can play at this game!


Yes, that is a great strategy! Hope it pays off for you with lots of positive reviews! There are several books in the top 5,000-10,000 from people who are on this thread that didn't get selected but are doing remarkably well anyway. Hope that you get the same results!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Mark Wakely said:


> Lincoln -
> 
> I just received one of those additional benefits. My Scout Rank is 120, and the other day I received an email from Amazon offering me 50% off any Kindle Scout book for "being an active member." I imagine there will be additional rewards as I continue to nominate books, which I certainly will.
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the head's up! I took a look at my email and found I also got the 50% off a Kindle Press book email, so I used it to pick up Lincoln's Raven's Peak! Yay for scouting!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. A lovely summer day happening outside, not too hot and not too cold. Goldilocks would be SO very happy!

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
3 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
3 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
5 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
8 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
10 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
11 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
15 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
15 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
16 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
18 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
19 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
22 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
22 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
22 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
23 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
23 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. A lovely summer day happening outside, not too hot and not too cold. Goldilocks would be SO very happy!
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> 3 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> 3 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head


Got these three.

The first one was a no-brainer. The author, David Thompson, shares the same name as the lead character in my series. lol

Good luck!


----------



## David Thompson

Tom Swyers said:


> Got these three.
> 
> The first one was a no-brainer. The author, David Thompson, shares the same name as the lead character in my series. lol
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Tom...good taste in names I guess


----------



## JsFan

FlynnMcGuin said:


> As the author of a Kindle Scout submitted book and supporter of other KS authors, I'm not too concerned about what KS is calling my "Scout Rank." But here's my question... My Scout Rank is 404. Does that mean there are only 403 "Scouts" who are more active than me--a relative newcomer? If so, just how big (ballpark) is the pool of Scouts (regulars, anyway, as opposed to one-time nominators)? Maybe we can't extrapolate anything from a "rank." I was just curious because internal page views would suggest the "electorate" of regular Scouts would number in the thousands as opposed to hundreds.


There can be more than one person at one position. I've ranked the same as four other people for a good portion of the time. In fact, I don't think I've been the only Scout at any position. Maybe once or twice.


----------



## SlimMoran

Hi Lincoln- would you be so kind as to answer two questions. I tried the Gleam reward promotion - 
I mistakenly put the #4 in claims and they were all claimed in about 12 hours instead of thirty days. I'm assuming claims means the number of entrants and not prizes?
And lastly, do you pay for the monthly service for Gleam or use the free one?
Thank you in advance for your advice - which has been invaluable. I have the Just Kindle Books promotion set up for next week.

I have Black Sun Ascension and Shipley Bridge in my nominations. 
Have a great day all! Thank you for all the tips.

- KATE


----------



## J.G. McKenney

David Thompson said:


> That's a good idea JG...mind if I copy on my next campaign?


Not a problem! I just built on Tom Swyers idea (thanks, Tom!), and it really works well. My spirits have been lifted by the growing number of scouts contacting me to say: "I'm a book knight!" They're all eager to read and review THE BOOK KNIGHTS. Encouraging.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

ID Johnson said:


> Yes, that is a great strategy! Hope it pays off for you with lots of positive reviews! There are several books in the top 5,000-10,000 from people who are on this thread that didn't get selected but are doing remarkably well anyway. Hope that you get the same results!


Thanks. I'm really happy to be connecting with readers who are excited about my book. They're the best ambassadors.

Nominated:

Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
Finding Home Again by Mary Head

Already had Shipley Bridge by David Thompson picked.

Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> Hi Lincoln- would you be so kind as to answer two questions. I tried the Gleam reward promotion -
> I mistakenly put the #4 in claims and they were all claimed in about 12 hours instead of thirty days. I'm assuming claims means the number of entrants and not prizes?
> And lastly, do you pay for the monthly service for Gleam or use the free one?
> Thank you in advance for your advice - which has been invaluable. I have the Just Kindle Books promotion set up for next week.


I've never actually done the reward promotion...what I think you are looking for is the competition promotion.

For a reward, you are giving out a prize as a giveaway for each person, so basically you say "here is my prize, and the first x number of people to complete the required actions get it" so it is like first come first served.

In a competition, you say "there are x ways to enter, and at the end of the promotion (which I set by date) we will pick a winner from the promotion itself"

Then, people can enter during the promotional period, and at the end you select and give out the prizes.

I ran a giveaway with the paid option (a pretty hefty giveaway with a $100 prize featuring multiple authors) and what made it nice was that it came with additional entry options. For example, you can make signing up for a newsletter an entry option.

However, this time around I ran my giveaway with the free option and just put together my own entries featuring my book. Here is what it looks like and I just tried to use some nifty strategies to get around the need for the paid monthly plan. If you do go the paid route, I would recommend only running it for 1 month (so you pay 1 time) and try to run multiple promotions to take advantage of it, which means a lot of planning in advance. This giveaway hasn't been nearly as popular as the last one, but it has worked out really well driving traffic to my campaign (over 500 page views from it, and I would bet almost all of them nominated).

-----------------------------

On a totally unrelated note: Yesterday I ran a new promotion on a website that has never featured a kindle scout campaign before. The boost in page views I got from that was around 650-700 (383 of which tracked as external views directly from their website). Which is a fairly hefty bump. By contrast, Scout Boost got me about 40-50 pageviews total at 94 dollars. I detail all of this in my blog, but I'm still discussing the promotion with the site manager to see if it is something he wants to offer on a wider basis. Keep an eye on my upcoming blog posts to get more details about that promotion.

Today also kicked off the Best Indie Books promo for me, which is something quite a few people have talked about and used, so I'll also update how that one goes over the next four days!

-----------------------

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Thursday. My last shift at work until Sunday - but they want me there an hour earlier today.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
2 days left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
2 days left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
4 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
7 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
9 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
10 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
14 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
14 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
15 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
17 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
18 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
21 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
21 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
21 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
22 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
22 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and nominated:

Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
Finding Home Again by Mary Head

Good luck to all three and all those in the waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Leena Maria

Hi, guys!

Have you noticed anything odd in your page view numbers? I've got about 200 views per day on The Book of Witches so far (which has surprised me in a good way) and on 13th I got - 9. I've used many ad venues to put the link out and I know the link has been clicked on many more times that day. So there should me more. Is there a glitch? (Or have I understood my ad clicks incorrectly and my book is just not interesting any more LOL  )

Leena


----------



## David Thompson

Leena Maria said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Have you noticed anything odd in your page view numbers? I've got about 200 views per day on The Book of Witches so far (which has surprised me in a good way) and on 13th I got - 9. I've used many ad venues to put the link out and I know the link has been clicked on many more times that day. So there should me more. Is there a glitch? (Or have I understood my ad clicks incorrectly and my book is just not interesting any more LOL  )
> 
> Leena


Happened to me as well...I got a little paranoid...but it soon picks up again. Usually the middle is the hardest part...just like those Dime bars  Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## David Thompson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> Shipley Bridge by David Thompson
> Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
> Finding Home Again by Mary Head
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those in the waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark...and thanks to everyone on here. My views have shot up due to you. Feeling humble. Thanks again.


----------



## skyemackinnon

Leena Maria said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Have you noticed anything odd in your page view numbers? I've got about 200 views per day on The Book of Witches so far (which has surprised me in a good way) and on 13th I got - 9. I've used many ad venues to put the link out and I know the link has been clicked on many more times that day. So there should me more. Is there a glitch? (Or have I understood my ad clicks incorrectly and my book is just not interesting any more LOL  )
> 
> Leena


My page views were about half of their usual number on the 12th and 13th, but almost back to normal again yesterday - hope they're staying up there  But I guess it's that evil middle bit in the campaign...


----------



## Leena Maria

Thank you  The drop was so dramatic - from over 200 the previous day to 9   But let's see what the future brings.

Leena


----------



## lincolnjcole

Leena Maria said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Have you noticed anything odd in your page view numbers? I've got about 200 views per day on The Book of Witches so far (which has surprised me in a good way) and on 13th I got - 9. I've used many ad venues to put the link out and I know the link has been clicked on many more times that day. So there should me more. Is there a glitch? (Or have I understood my ad clicks incorrectly and my book is just not interesting any more LOL  )
> 
> Leena


Clicks don't equal page views regarding kindle scout. They know how many actual clicks you've gotten (which is probably astronomically higher than page views) and they only display to us what they might consider valuable clicks (probably people who stay on the page for more than 5-10 seconds). The good news is, that means your page views sync a lot closer to nominations than they might otherwise, and it also means you can actually track value of traffic.

What I mean by this is: let's say you put together a google ad campaign where you bid 1 cent for clicks and put 5 dollars down a day. Out of this, let's say on day x you get all 500 clicks to your campaign.

Great news, right?

You check your page views, and you only have 200 pageviews.

No, this _does not_ mean Kindle Scout messed up or something went wrong. What it means is that of those 500, less than half were valuable clicks. A lot of people probably accidentally clicked the ad and then hit the back button immediately. More, in fact, might be low value because of internal page views and other sources of traffic.

With the above example, if 200 were valuable from google, it actually still might be a good ad (instead of 1 cent per click you're paying about 3 cents per click, which is still considerably lower than normal).

I would say if you aren't on hot and trending, then that middle portion of a campaign is the hardest part to get page views (after all, everyone you could reach on social media probably already clicked, and if they click again it isn't a new 'pageview' because it is the same person...also, you haven't reached the 'ending soon' flurry of people nominating who have been saving their nominations until the end) so I just wouldn't worry too much about it. I've seen a few campaigns that show 0 page views on some days!


----------



## SlimMoran

Hi all,
A belated thank you *LINCOLN* for answering my questions about GLEAM. You are an incredible help to me as I get through my first campaign. I booked a Just for Kindle Book promotion slot for next week. So full steam ahead!

Nominated Shipley Rock and Sun Ascension.

This board is amazing.

- Kate

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> Hi all,
> A belated thank you *LINCOLN* for answering my questions about GLEAM. You are an incredible help to me as I get through my first campaign. I booked a Just for Kindle Book promotion slot for next week. So full steam ahead!
> 
> This board is amazing.


NP! I hope everything is working out really well for you with your campaign!

I'm putting together a composite list of places to promote a Kindle Scout campaign and will have it done hopefully by the end of the campaign!


----------



## Leena Maria

Thank you, Lincoln  This whole Kindle Scout thingy is totally new to me and I am not sure how the whole thing really works. But in all cases it is a good advertisement for the book, so I am glad to be in 

Leena


----------



## Starkenberg

Thanks to all who have been nominating my book!    And a special thanks to Steve for maintaining the nomination list each day!


----------



## Carainey

Hi all! For those who said to let them know, The Rectifiers is now live on Amazon and will be priced at $.99 for a week. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072R5VG74/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1497564571&sr=8-15&keywords=the+rectifiers

I do have a question- How long after you go to your campaign page and let them know you've published does the email go out? 
Cindy


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

lincolnjcole said:


> Clicks don't equal page views regarding kindle scout. They know how many actual clicks you've gotten (which is probably astronomically higher than page views) and they only display to us what they might consider valuable clicks (probably people who stay on the page for more than 5-10 seconds). The good news is, that means your page views sync a lot closer to nominations than they might otherwise, and it also means you can actually track value of traffic.
> 
> What I mean by this is: let's say you put together a google ad campaign where you bid 1 cent for clicks and put 5 dollars down a day. Out of this, let's say on day x you get all 500 clicks to your campaign.
> 
> Great news, right?
> 
> You check your page views, and you only have 200 pageviews.
> 
> No, this _does not_ mean Kindle Scout messed up or something went wrong. What it means is that of those 500, less than half were valuable clicks. A lot of people probably accidentally clicked the ad and then hit the back button immediately. More, in fact, might be low value because of internal page views and other sources of traffic.
> 
> With the above example, if 200 were valuable from google, it actually still might be a good ad (instead of 1 cent per click you're paying about 3 cents per click, which is still considerably lower than normal).
> 
> I would say if you aren't on hot and trending, then that middle portion of a campaign is the hardest part to get page views (after all, everyone you could reach on social media probably already clicked, and if they click again it isn't a new 'pageview' because it is the same person...also, you haven't reached the 'ending soon' flurry of people nominating who have been saving their nominations until the end) so I just wouldn't worry too much about it. I've seen a few campaigns that show 0 page views on some days!


On behalf of myself and any other math-challenged writers, a huge THANK YOU for being our numbers and statistics guru! FWIW, mine dropped from 300 on day 2 to 5 yesterday (day 14) so I'm doubling down on reaching out to everyone I know and hopefully, their friends and friends' friends.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

lincolnjcole said:


> Keep in mind, it is purely an 'opt in' system, so there might be anywhere between 1,000 and 600,000,000 people (give or take) who haven't opted into the ranking system to make their profiles visible. Scout Rank is just a nifty thing they created to try and make the actual scouting program more valuable (and I wouldn't be surprised if in the future they added in some additional benefits for people who reach x number of points to reward people for being scouts).


I totally did not take that into account. With all the other stuff swirling in my brain I forgot (but now remember) about opting in. One less number to care about--frees up some neurons, or synopsi or whatever


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Nominated (with enthusiasm, I might add) Shipley Bridge by David Thompson, Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg,
Finding Home Again by Mary Head. Three different genres--each top-notch writing. Best wishes to the authors!


----------



## ID Johnson

Carainey said:


> Hi all! For those who said to let them know, The Rectifiers is now live on Amazon and will be priced at $.99 for a week. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072R5VG74/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1497564571&sr=8-15&keywords=the+rectifiers
> 
> I do have a question- How long after you go to your campaign page and let them know you've published does the email go out?
> Cindy


Yay! So excited to read it this weekend! Just purchased. 
My email went out just a few hours after I hit the button but some people have had it go out the next day or a bit later, I think. 
I will post the link on my FB page and send out a Tweet. I already posted asking my followers to nominate the book so some of them may also purchase. I hope it does really well!! Best of luck to Valerie!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Carainey said:


> Hi all! For those who said to let them know, The Rectifiers is now live on Amazon and will be priced at $.99 for a week. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072R5VG74/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1497564571&sr=8-15&keywords=the+rectifiers
> 
> I do have a question- How long after you go to your campaign page and let them know you've published does the email go out?
> Cindy


They send them out in batches, so it could be the same day, or several days later, no way to judge.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday.

First breakfast, then I need to mow the lawn.

THEN, I get some writing done.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
1 day left  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
3 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
6 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
8 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
9 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
13 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
13 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
14 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
16 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
17 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
20 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
20 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
20 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
21 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
21 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
29 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Happy Friday! Some of us have used Tom Swyers' great suggestion of offering our KS book for free regardless if selected or non selected.

I wrote a blog post with the steps I followed from publishing to getting the book into the hands of the readers. It's available here: http://jadaryker.com/?p=441

I also discussed promotion options for the free days:
* Free: readper, Awesome Gang, Book Deal Hunter, Armadillo eBooks, eReaderLove, Content Mo

I'm not a proponent of paying a lot of money for promoting free books. I do see a correlation between free books and KENP; when one goes up, so does the other. 
* Paid: Ignite Your Book (99 cents), Snick List ($1.00)
* You could also use a tool like Book Marketing Tool for $29.99 to more easily submit (some 26 sites)
* I also included Tom's link to a list of free and paid sites.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jada Ryker said:


> Happy Friday! Some of us have used Tom Swyers' great suggestion of offering our KS book for free regardless if selected or non selected.
> 
> I wrote a blog post with the steps I followed from publishing to getting the book into the hands of the readers. It's available here: http://jadaryker.com/?p=441
> 
> I also discussed promotion options for the free days:
> * Free: readper, Awesome Gang, Book Deal Hunter, Armadillo eBooks, eReaderLove, Content Mo
> 
> I'm not a proponent of paying a lot of money for promoting free books. I do see a correlation between free books and KENP; when one goes up, so does the other.
> * Paid: Ignite Your Book (99 cents), Snick List ($1.00)
> * You could also use a tool like Book Marketing Tool for $29.99 to more easily submit (some 26 sites)
> * I also included Tom's link to a list of free and paid sites.


Yeah I did the same thing 

Super cool information as usual Jada!


----------



## Sugar14

Hello everyone! I'm new to Kboards, but a veteran of Kindlescout and publishing in general. I have 24 self-published books with Amazon and my new novel October Winds went live on scout today. A friend suggested I head over here and get connected with others. This is my 3rd attempt at scout (I'm no quitter!) and am hoping with October Winds being a mystery it may be more appealing to Kindlescout than the romances I've submitted before. I know very few romances are chosen, so I don't have my hopes up, but I hope to run a successful campaign all the same. I've got a huge giveaway going on my blog, Facebook ads running, and blog posts going up throughout the month. Anyone else have any great suggestions I'm missing? Do Google adwords work for scout?

Thanks for letting me stop in and visit!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Sugar14 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to Kboards, but a veteran of Kindlescout and publishing in general. I have 24 self-published books with Amazon and my new novel October Winds went live on scout today. A friend suggested I head over here and get connected with others. This is my 3rd attempt at scout (I'm no quitter!) and am hoping with October Winds being a mystery it may be more appealing to Kindlescout than the romances I've submitted before. I know very few romances are chosen, so I don't have my hopes up, but I hope to run a successful campaign all the same. I've got a huge giveaway going on my blog, Facebook ads running, and blog posts going up throughout the month. Anyone else have any great suggestions I'm missing? Do Google adwords work for scout?
> 
> Thanks for letting me stop in and visit!


Hey, welcome to the group and good luck with your campaign! Steve can get your link added to the daily ongoing list so you won't have to worry about continually posting, and there are countless blogs out there with suggestions and ideas for how to promote your campaign and what works/doesn't!

Good luck!


----------



## Sugar14

Thanks for the welcome! If I can figure out how I'll post the link to the campaign LOL As I scroll I'm seeing a ton of information about what works/doesn't work. Well, I know what doesn't work since this is my 3rd attempt  I will read through those posts and try to get some new ideas. thanks for the welcome and good luck to everyone here!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/f.html?C=3KRKL8BRA5K9I&K=AX3FEFV1QJ5QM&R=TTSTQTIKKJ96&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fkindlescout.amazon.com%2Fp%2F2DDEOW4Y9S58T%3Fref_%3Dpe_886810_126055510&A=BMUKWJ5JVZHPXP2AOZAL9UZFII8A&H=VA6AEYNXYHMRJXXASLMASUIQMZ0A&ref_=pe_886810_126055510


----------



## Misty Mount

Carainey said:


> Hi all! For those who said to let them know, The Rectifiers is now live on Amazon and will be priced at $.99 for a week. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072R5VG74/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1497564571&sr=8-15&keywords=the+rectifiers
> 
> I do have a question- How long after you go to your campaign page and let them know you've published does the email go out?
> Cindy


Great!! Started reading it last night!! )


----------



## ID Johnson

Jada Ryker said:


> Happy Friday! Some of us have used Tom Swyers' great suggestion of offering our KS book for free regardless if selected or non selected.
> 
> I wrote a blog post with the steps I followed from publishing to getting the book into the hands of the readers. It's available here: http://jadaryker.com/?p=441
> 
> I also discussed promotion options for the free days:
> * Free: readper, Awesome Gang, Book Deal Hunter, Armadillo eBooks, eReaderLove, Content Mo
> 
> I'm not a proponent of paying a lot of money for promoting free books. I do see a correlation between free books and KENP; when one goes up, so does the other.
> * Paid: Ignite Your Book (99 cents), Snick List ($1.00)
> * You could also use a tool like Book Marketing Tool for $29.99 to more easily submit (some 26 sites)
> * I also included Tom's link to a list of free and paid sites.


Great blog post, Jada! Thanks for sharing all of this useful information! I'm about halfway through The Freak Show Below and loving it. It was super hard for me to finally put down to go to sleep last night!


----------



## Carainey

ID Johnson said:


> Yay! So excited to read it this weekend! Just purchased.
> My email went out just a few hours after I hit the button but some people have had it go out the next day or a bit later, I think.
> I will post the link on my FB page and send out a Tweet. I already posted asking my followers to nominate the book so some of them may also purchase. I hope it does really well!! Best of luck to Valerie!


Oh thank you so much. I'll let her know. She's in Sequoia National Park this weekend trying to get inspiration and details for book 2. I know she will sincerely appreciate the support.


----------



## SlimMoran

Happy Friday all!
I've nominated BLACK SUN ASCENSION and FINDING HOME AGAIN.

And Jada, thank you for sharing your promotion tips. I booked readper and lovelybooks today.

And Lincoln I figured out Gleam - do you use any other sites than giveaway?

Here is a link to THE LOST SPY (I can't seem to nail the html code to insert the cover below)
Thanks all for the support. You all are the best. - Kate

http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> And Lincoln I figured out Gleam - do you use any other sites than giveaway?


Glad you got it working for you! I've used a few sites in the past (rafflecopter and running giveaways on my own, as well as amazon and goodreads giveaways) but gleam is definitely one of my favorite. Super easy to set up, does most of the work for you...what's not to love?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jada- great blog post!  I started reading Freakshow today and I'm loving it so far!

Lincoln- I haven't done any giveaways yet, but I've been thinking of doing one or two next month.  I'll have to check out Gleam.

Six days left for me.  Hard to believe it's almost over.  Campaigns always seem to take forever!  I haven't done much of anything with my Campaign this past week, but I'm hanging onto the H&T and getting page views.  Nothing to write home about, but much better than my usual boggy middle bit.  Tomorrow my Readper goes out, so I'm hoping to ride that wave until the last couple days when I start getting a bump from here.  This is by far my most successful campaign so far, so I'm expecting to give away loads of free books, selected or not.  I'll post my stats when we get to the end.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. Got to get out in a few minutes to get groceries. There is a big old bucket-load of rain getting set to come down and we are hoping to be in before it hits.

And I don't mean a little rain, you understand.

I mean, I am talking about frog-drowning, house-floating, fish-sinking weather.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
LAST DAY LEFT!  Finding Home Again by Mary Head
2 days left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
5 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
7 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
8 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
12 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
12 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
13 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
15 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
16 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
19 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
19 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
19 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
20 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
20 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
28 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Black Sun Ascension by T.S. Starkenberg
Self Possessed by Lee Isserow

Already had Finding Home Again by Mary Head in my third slot.

Good luck to all three and the many waiting in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## shansunr

As you all might have known, MIBU wasn't selected during KS. It is available now in Amazon. As many of you have taught me by example, I'm running it free for today and tomorrow to thank all my scouts. Below is the link to my book's page.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071KGFF5K
I also did put a blogpost announcing this. http://shan-channel.blogspot.in/2017/06/mibu-live.html
Now, it's time time to go through Lincoln's and Jada's blogs in more detail to explore the marketing options available.


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Had one slot open and nominated Self Possessed by Lee Isserow. Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

shansunr said:


> As you all might have known, MIBU wasn't selected during KS. It is available now in Amazon. As many of you have taught me by example, I'm running it free for today and tomorrow to thank all my scouts. Below is the link to my book's page.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071KGFF5K
> I also did put a blogpost announcing this. http://shan-channel.blogspot.in/2017/06/mibu-live.html
> Now, it's time time to go through Lincoln's and Jada's blogs in more detail to explore the marketing options available.


You'll find a lot of info here: a thread especially for those of us who were not selected. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## shansunr

Kay7979 said:


> You'll find a lot of info here: a thread especially for those of us who were not selected. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Thank you. Will take a look!


----------



## stillmyheart

Last day! I can't even believe it, this campaign has gone by so quick. Thanks for all the nominations, everybody! My stats look they're going to surpass my first campaign very slightly, which is interesting, to say the least.


----------



## SlimMoran

Hi all - the sun is finally out after torrential rain in NYC. Good luck to Black Sun Ascension and Finding Home Again! I've got you covered in my nom list.
Wishing everyone an amazing weekend esp my new KB friend Katie Mettner writer of OCTOBER WINDS. I added you to my noms as well!

All the best-- Kate










https://kindlescout.amazon.com/author/campaigns


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nominated the top three.

My campaign is coming to a close...it's gone so fast this time.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Nominated the top three.
> 
> My campaign is coming to a close...it's gone so fast this time.


I thought mine went fast too. Maybe this campaign thing does get easier with practice.


----------



## Misty Mount

shansunr said:


> As you all might have known, MIBU wasn't selected during KS. It is available now in Amazon. As many of you have taught me by example, I'm running it free for today and tomorrow to thank all my scouts. Below is the link to my book's page.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071KGFF5K
> I also did put a blogpost announcing this. http://shan-channel.blogspot.in/2017/06/mibu-live.html
> Now, it's time time to go through Lincoln's and Jada's blogs in more detail to explore the marketing options available.


Just picked up a copy, thanks!


----------



## David Thompson

Shipley Bridge is in review. Cave Hill starts today! Please add me to the list, Steve?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO

(And I've already spotted one mistake...used who's instead of whose! And that was after an editor went over it...twice! Shan't use him again!)

Thanks to everyone for your support. Shipley Bridge went well over 1K.

Top three nominated.

DT


----------



## Lucy LeClair

Of COURSE I had to find this board after my campaign has long ended! 

My KS book was LETTERS FROM ACROSS THE UNIVERSE and it was almost always in the H&T during its run but that made no difference, obviously. Anyway, I put it out on Amazon and I am now just proofing the paperback which hopefully will be up for sale shortly and I'm about to put book two in the STARCROSSED TRILOGY up for preorder. I don't know if I'll ever do another campaign, since the tension during that month was really tough.   Have many of you campaigned more than once, or intend to continue campaigning with each new book you have?

Anyway, I thought I'd drop by and wave hi to everyone, and wish everyone still running or waiting the best of luck, and to say I SO wish I found you all earlier!!!

Lucy LeClair


----------



## David Thompson

Lucy LeClair said:


> Of COURSE I had to find this board after my campaign has long ended!
> 
> My KS book was LETTERS FROM ACROSS THE UNIVERSE and it was almost always in the H&T during its run but that made no difference, obviously. Anyway, I put it out on Amazon and I am now just proofing the paperback which hopefully will be up for sale shortly and I'm about to put book two in the STARCROSSED TRILOGY up for preorder. I don't know if I'll ever do another campaign, since the tension during that month was really tough.  Have many of you campaigned more than once, or intend to continue campaigning with each new book you have?
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd drop by and wave hi to everyone, and wish everyone still running or waiting the best of luck, and to say I SO wish I found you all earlier!!!
> 
> Lucy LeClair


Hi Lucy! I have just started my fourth in a row. I like them (obviously) and it gives me something to look forward to each day!

Good luck with your launches!

DT


----------



## Lucy LeClair

David Thompson said:


> Hi Lucy! I have just started my fourth in a row. I like them (obviously) and it gives me something to look forward to each day!
> 
> Good luck with your launches!
> 
> DT


Wow, David, that's awesome! Do you have something running now? I have to start scouting and nominating again!

And thanks so much for your wishes. It's been nerve wracking but the reader response has been very favorable, so that's a huge plus!

Lucy


----------



## David Thompson

Lucy LeClair said:


> Wow, David, that's awesome! Do you have something running now? I have to start scouting and nominating again!
> 
> And thanks so much for your wishes. It's been nerve wracking but the reader response has been very favorable, so that's a huge plus!
> 
> Lucy


I think Cave Hill started today: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO

It is a bit nerve wracking


----------



## Lucy LeClair

David Thompson said:


> I think Cave Hill started today: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO
> 
> It is a bit nerve wracking


Nominated Cave Hill, and found my other slots have opened, so who else?


----------



## David Thompson

Lucy LeClair said:


> Nominated Cave Hill, and found my other slots have opened, so who else?


That's very kind of you Lucy. The authors on here usually nominate the top three from Steve Vernon's list. When Cave Hill gets to the top I'd really appreciate your nomination. Steve puts up the list every morning. It's really good because then all the authors here get an ending spike that usually gets them into Hot and Trending. You'll find lots of good information on this thread. Several authors have been selected for Kindle Scout. Unfortunately I'm not one of them...yet!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I've got an evening shift at work ahead of me.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
4 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
6 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
7 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
11 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
11 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
12 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
14 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
15 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
18 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
18 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
18 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
19 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
19 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
27 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
29 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Jada Ryker

David Thompson said:


> Shipley Bridge is in review. Cave Hill starts today! Please add me to the list, Steve?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO
> 
> (And I've already spotted one mistake...used who's instead of whose! And that was after an editor went over it...twice! Shan't use him again!)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support. Shipley Bridge went well over 1K.
> 
> Top three nominated.
> 
> DT


You can ask the support team to upload a revised excerpt for you. I had a formatting issue in my first campaign. They reloaded the excerpt I sent them and it was fine. Click Your Campaigns and Contact Us . Your call, of course, but I would do it this early in the campaign.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole

nominated.

13 days in the waiting room for UNIMAGINARY.

Geez Leweez!


----------



## SlimMoran

Morning all- another rainy day in NYC. Happy Father's day to all the dads out there!
I've got --
Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
October Winds in my nom list.

I still can't figure out how to add my cover below -So I am adding the ink below. 
Have a great Sunday!
- Kate
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2568G1JZD7MI7


----------



## skyemackinnon

SlimMoran said:


> Morning all- another rainy day in NYC. Happy Father's day to all the dads out there!
> I've got --
> Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
> Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> October Winds in my nom list.
> 
> I still can't figure out how to add my cover below -So I am adding the ink below.
> Have a great Sunday!
> - Kate
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2568G1JZD7MI7


Have a look at this thread to find out how to add your links to your signature: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html
I only figured it out on Friday


----------



## stillmyheart

And that's me officially done! 207 hours in H&T, and 1850 views. That's slightly better than my first campaign (205 hours in H&T, and 1695 views), but I feel like it's roughly the same in the grand scheme of things. The biggest difference was my internal vs. external views, my first campaign was largely skewed towards external, but this one was skewed heavily internal. At any rate, it's in the hands of the KS gods now. Thanks, everybody, for your nominations and support!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lucy- I'm on my 4th campaign in a row as well.  I'm just starting out self-publishing, and it's a great way to get eyes on your books even if you aren't selected.

David- Thanks for the nom!  I can't believe I'm up to bat already.

Patrick- Wow, 13 days!  It seems like the past few weeks KS has been a bit slow to get the word out.  Keeping my fingers crossed you get good news soon.

Slim- Thanks for the nom!

Mary- those stats are not bad at all!  Good for you!  I've got a good campaign going at the moment, but yours beats my first three.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## stillmyheart

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Mary- those stats are not bad at all! Good for you! I've got a good campaign going at the moment, but yours beats my first three. Fingers crossed for you.


Thank you! I just added yours to my noms, it sounds really interesting, I look forward to reading it!


----------



## Lucy LeClair

David Thompson said:


> That's very kind of you Lucy. The authors on here usually nominate the top three from Steve Vernon's list. When Cave Hill gets to the top I'd really appreciate your nomination. Steve puts up the list every morning. It's really good because then all the authors here get an ending spike that usually gets them into Hot and Trending. You'll find lots of good information on this thread. Several authors have been selected for Kindle Scout. Unfortunately I'm not one of them...yet!


Thanks for the tips, David!


----------



## HilaryM

David Thompson said:


> Shipley Bridge is in review. Cave Hill starts today!


Added Cave Hill to my saved list. Loved the excerpt of Shipley Bridge and this one too - perhaps because I'm ex-WRNS? 

Nominated top three. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Erock

stillmyheart said:


> And that's me officially done! 207 hours in H&T, and 1850 views. That's slightly better than my first campaign (205 hours in H&T, and 1695 views), but I feel like it's roughly the same in the grand scheme of things. The biggest difference was my internal vs. external views, my first campaign was largely skewed towards external, but this one was skewed heavily internal. At any rate, it's in the hands of the KS gods now. Thanks, everybody, for your nominations and support!


Congratulations! This is my first post on this forum. I can't believe I didn't find it until now. I enjoyed reading the excerpt of your book. Good luck!


----------



## Lucy LeClair

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Lucy- I'm on my 4th campaign in a row as well. I'm just starting out self-publishing, and it's a great way to get eyes on your books even if you aren't selected.


That's awesome, Julianne! I certainly got some eyes on my book when I first published it a couple of weeks ago through the announcement Amazon does, but it wasn't as much as I was led to believe it would be. But any eyes are always welcome.

Best of luck with your current book. Which is it so I can add it to my list?


----------



## stillmyheart

Erock said:


> Congratulations! This is my first post on this forum. I can't believe I didn't find it until now. I enjoyed reading the excerpt of your book. Good luck!


Thank you, and welcome!


----------



## David Thompson

Jada Ryker said:


> You can ask the support team to upload a revised excerpt for you. I had a formatting issue in my first campaign. They reloaded the excerpt I sent them and it was fine. Click Your Campaigns and Contact Us . Your call, of course, but I would do it this early in the campaign.


Good idea, Jada...will do. Thanks.


----------



## David Thompson

HilaryM said:


> Added Cave Hill to my saved list. Loved the excerpt of Shipley Bridge and this one too - perhaps because I'm ex-WRNS?
> 
> Nominated top three. Good Luck everyone!


Thanks Hilary...always nice to meet a Jenny


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lucy LeClair said:


> That's awesome, Julianne! I certainly got some eyes on my book when I first published it a couple of weeks ago through the announcement Amazon does, but it wasn't as much as I was led to believe it would be. But any eyes are always welcome.
> 
> Best of luck with your current book. Which is it so I can add it to my list?


It's very true that the amount of eyes on you get varies from campaign to campaign. Your ending stats for the campaign tell you how many people looked at the page, but not how many actually nominated. Only folks who nominated get the published notification. Some folks have rocking campaigns that have over 6k page views, and a more average campaign gets in the 1k range, then there's tons of folks in between. Of the people who nominated, only a percentage are going to be willing to buy when they don't get it free. And it also depends heavily on how much other promotion one does at launch to get it in people's faces. Any free thing that points your book out to people is a good thing, no matter what the numbers. KS is the best free promotion I've run into so far.

My book is Nick of Time, and the link is on Steve's list. 4 more days to go!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patrick, I just saw the news about Imaginary.  So sorry it wasn't picked, and I wish you oodles of sales when it comes out.  Don't forget to use the notify button on your campaign page when you publish.  And it can go out immediately or take a few days, as KS sends the notifications out in batches.


----------



## Lucy LeClair

JulianneQJohnson said:


> It's very true that the amount of eyes on you get varies from campaign to campaign. Your ending stats for the campaign tell you how many people looked at the page, but not how many actually nominated. Only folks who nominated get the published notification. Some folks have rocking campaigns that have over 6k page views, and a more average campaign gets in the 1k range, then there's tons of folks in between. Of the people who nominated, only a percentage are going to be willing to buy when they don't get it free. And it also depends heavily on how much other promotion one does at launch to get it in people's faces. Any free thing that points your book out to people is a good thing, no matter what the numbers. KS is the best free promotion I've run into so far.
> 
> My book is Nick of Time, and the link is on Steve's list. 4 more days to go!


I just nominated Nick of Time and the other two first books on Steve's list. I think I'm finally starting to get the hang of how things are done around here.  Your book sounds fascinating!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday, so let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Self Possessed by Lee Isserow
3 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
5 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
6 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
10 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
10 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
11 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
13 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
14 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
17 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
17 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
17 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
18 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
18 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
26 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
28 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Another blog post today! In this one I discuss a bunch of the promotions I ran and their results!

Check it out Here


----------



## Rachel W

Hi All, I just found this thread and wanted to introduce myself as I have just submitted a book onto Kindle Scout. (My book is Tikopia).  Its really good to find other people who are going through this experience  - I've been obsessed with reading other people's blogs which has been really helpful and I have booked a campaign with Author Shout so will see how that goes.  

This is my first novel ever and I have absolutely no contacts or mailing list bar 70 followers on Facebook and about 3k on Twitter.  I must say I'm finding it very nerve wracking seeing my book on the Hot and Trending list with no idea what is keeping it there, or what I can do to influence it!  I look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rachel W said:


> Hi All, I just found this thread and wanted to introduce myself as I have just submitted a book onto Kindle Scout. (My book is Tikopia). Its really good to find other people who are going through this experience - I've been obsessed with reading other people's blogs which has been really helpful and I have booked a campaign with Author Shout so will see how that goes.
> 
> This is my first novel ever and I have absolutely no contacts or mailing list bar 70 followers on Facebook and about 3k on Twitter. I must say I'm finding it very nerve wracking seeing my book on the Hot and Trending list with no idea what is keeping it there, or what I can do to influence it! I look forward to chatting with you all.


Welcome aboard and good luck! You definitely came to the right place to be absorbed in this process!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lucy- Thanks for the nom!

Rachel- Welcome to the madness!  If you recently submitted, then being on the recently added list is often enough to get on the H&T list for a few days.  If you post a link, Steve V can add you to his awesome list and the folks in this thread will give you a nice boost towards the end of the campaign.


----------



## SlimMoran

Thank you for the help, Skye! Hopefully, the cover will appear below when I post this. Lincoln your trailer is as my kids say 'amazeballs' and your last blog post has been incredibly helpful to my 10 day countdown.

I've got my Kboards banner ad running tomorrow and Just Kindle Books promo today. Authorshout has been amazing and so has readper. So thank you for those suggestions.

Since everyone has been so helpful - Here's some marketing tips that have worked well for me--

My MailChimp appeal to my email list has gone pretty well and every morning I do something I call reach outs -- I reach out to 20-25 Facebook friends with a personal request. I also post on 10-15 FREE AUTHOR PROMO FB pages which Lincoln listed in his Kindle Scout Guide - if this is your first-time on Kindle Scout - get the guide- it breaks down everything and read his blog.

I am going to maybe try google or twitter ads- I'm a bit shy on using those because I'm scared that I'll inadvertently exceed my budget and use my boys' college funds. 
That's all it's muggy in NYC and I'm packing the boys off to sleepaway camp (one gone already- two to go!)
Have a great day - Kate
http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


----------



## Rachel W

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome aboard and good luck! You definitely came to the right place to be absorbed in this process!


Thanks Lincoln - I read your blog last night and it was really helpful, I've got a campaign running on Author shout and my book has been in H&T all day but I have no idea whether the two are related! I noticed that 90% of my traffic is internal and only 10% generated by marketing. What is everyone else seeing? Is this unusual?


----------



## ID Johnson

Rachel W said:


> Thanks Lincoln - I read your blog last night and it was really helpful, I've got a campaign running on Author shout and my book has been in H&T all day but I have no idea whether the two are related! I noticed that 90% of my traffic is internal and only 10% generated by marketing. What is everyone else seeing? Is this unusual?


When your book first hits the Recently Added section, you tend to stay in Hot and Trending regardless of what you're doing outside of KS because so many people are checking it out and saving it or nominating it right awy. That's not always the case, but since there are not a lot of other books in Recently Added, that might be why. It would explain the high percentage of Internal views vs. External views as well. Once more books come on, you could slip off--but not if people really like your book (which hopefully they will!) or you are doing a lot of external promos. Those could keep it on for a very long time. 
I have your book saved and will nominate when your campaign is closer to ending. Best of luck!!


----------



## ritastradling

Hey guys  I haven't been on here in a while, but I'm still checking the lists and nominating.

So, Lincoln, Louise, Jacqueline, and I (along with several other Kindle Press authors) are doing a Facebook and Twitter Q & A about going through Kindle Scout and being published through Kindle Press. The Q & A is on Wednesday June 21st (all day). You're all invited! Feel free to ask anything, and if you want to ask your questions in advance, you can do so on the party invite or on the Q&A page.

Here is the party invite: https://www.facebook.com/events/831256907023915/?acontext=%7B%22action_history%22%3A%22null%22%7D


----------



## skyemackinnon

Rachel W said:


> Thanks Lincoln - I read your blog last night and it was really helpful, I've got a campaign running on Author shout and my book has been in H&T all day but I have no idea whether the two are related! I noticed that 90% of my traffic is internal and only 10% generated by marketing. What is everyone else seeing? Is this unusual?


My book has had between 90 and 85% internal traffic so far, and today is Day 19. Don't think that's completely normal though


----------



## lincolnjcole

skyemackinnon said:


> My book has had between 90 and 85% internal traffic so far, and today is Day 19. Don't think that's completely normal though


Keep in mind for internal vs external there is also some factor of number of views.

For example, let's say you're getting 2,000 views so far and you're at 50/50 internal external views. That would mean 1,000 people YOU sent outside to your book, and 1,000 people browsed and clicked on your book.

Let's say, though, that you have 4,000 views and 25/75 internal to external views. That means you send 3,000 people to your campaign, but it still got the same 1,000 people browsing.

Hence, the book that was 50/50 isn't doing 'better' at browsing, and you probably wouldn't need to worry unless you were closer to like 500 page views total and only like 25-30 were internal (hence no one clicking your cover).

Hot and trending pushes your book because most people browse the H&T list, so your internal is going to be higher based on your time spent on H&T. The longer you spend on H&T, the more internal page views you will have in general.

Also, there seems to be something about their system that registers some external page views as internal ones (maybe, for example, if users click to the campaign and then log in, it might register that click as internal because the most recent click from that user came from kindle scout). I don't have any proof of this or way pf verifying this sort of activity, but it seems plausible.

Interested in my convoluted reason? I've had a huge spread of pageviews (from 160 to 1,050) per day and yet my internal/external ratio has stayed consistently around 45/55 spread. If the numbers want me to believe that every time I've had a huge spike in pageviews from external sources they have miraculously had a huge spike in people browsing the website who also clicked on my campaign, I'll call shenanigans. It's more likely that either: the internal/external spread isn't calculated as often or accurately as the actual pageviews, or some external traffic ends up registering as internal through some sort of click tracking magic.

Or, maybe I'm just overthinking that. Oh well.

In any case, I'm super close to breaking through my campaign goal in page views (already double my Raven's Peak campaign and in a good place for hot and trending) and I have 6 days left to do it!


----------



## HilaryM

No more wine and cookies in the waiting room for me!!! Just got the rejection email and first thoughts, what a relief that's all over! Disappointed? Of course. I wouldn't have gone through all the palaver otherwise! But now I can take back ownership of my writing and publishing career and that for me was the whole point of going indie. 

On the plus side, the support, advice and camaraderie on this thread have been terrific and I have to say I've learnt so much these last six weeks. On top of that, being able to share the journey with other authors in the same boat has been wonderful.

I'll still be nominating though, and wishing good luck to everyone still in the process!

Now, where's that other thread...


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated:
Self Possessed
Nick of Time
The Everett Exorcism

Still waiting to hear the fate of "The Things We Do for Love"


----------



## skyemackinnon

HilaryM said:


> No more wine and cookies in the waiting room for me!!! Just got the rejection email and first thoughts, what a relief that's all over! Disappointed? Of course. I wouldn't have gone through all the palaver otherwise! But now I can take back ownership of my writing and publishing career and that for me was the whole point of going indie.
> 
> On the plus side, the support, advice and camaraderie on this thread have been terrific and I have to say I've learnt so much these last six weeks. On top of that, being able to share the journey with other authors in the same boat has been wonderful.
> 
> I'll still be nominating though, and wishing good luck to everyone still in the process!
> 
> Now, where's that other thread...


Sorry to hear that, but good luck on your further journey!


----------



## David Thompson

HilaryM said:


> No more wine and cookies in the waiting room for me!!! Just got the rejection email and first thoughts, what a relief that's all over! Disappointed? Of course. I wouldn't have gone through all the palaver otherwise! But now I can take back ownership of my writing and publishing career and that for me was the whole point of going indie.
> 
> On the plus side, the support, advice and camaraderie on this thread have been terrific and I have to say I've learnt so much these last six weeks. On top of that, being able to share the journey with other authors in the same boat has been wonderful.
> 
> I'll still be nominating though, and wishing good luck to everyone still in the process!
> 
> Now, where's that other thread...


There's wine?? Hey, sorry to hear that Hilary...good luck with the launch and I'm looking forward to your next campaign! See you soon Jenny Wren!


----------



## Mark Wakely

HilaryM said:


> No more wine and cookies in the waiting room for me!!! Just got the rejection email and first thoughts, what a relief that's all over! Disappointed? Of course. I wouldn't have gone through all the palaver otherwise! But now I can take back ownership of my writing and publishing career and that for me was the whole point of going indie.
> 
> On the plus side, the support, advice and camaraderie on this thread have been terrific and I have to say I've learnt so much these last six weeks. On top of that, being able to share the journey with other authors in the same boat has been wonderful.
> 
> I'll still be nominating though, and wishing good luck to everyone still in the process!
> 
> Now, where's that other thread...


Sorry to hear about the rejection. Were you looking for this thread?:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Mark


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lincoln- I agree.  There's something fishy about internal views vs external.  I got a huge bump in page views every time I sent out a newsletter which should have been all external links, but each of those days I had huge internal numbers hit.  I like your log into account theory.  That makes sense.

Hillary- sorry to hear the news, but I hope you have oodles of sales at launch!

Anita- thanks for the nom, and fingers crossed for The things We Do For Love.

I just realized that eleven other books are at 3 days left along with my Nick of Time.  That means when I had my first day there were an even dozen of us as well as all the folks in ending soon.  Little wonder I had 0 hours H&T that first day.  But not to worry, I've made up for it since then.   It will be a nice change to post some stats I'm proud of at the end of this campaign.

Top three nominated, including me!  Fingers crossed for those waiting.  Longer wait times seem to be he norm these days.


----------



## Rachel W

Thanks Lincoln - that all makes sense now.  I guess I need to make the most of the few days I have in the recently added list - any suggestions?  I have got promotion with Author shout and also Scout Boost (yes, I signed up for that one before reading the reviews, DOH).  Anyhow, it's today so it'll be interesting to see if the internal/external changes at all.  Gotta say, it's amazing how obsessed you become with all this - I supposed to be packing to go on holiday tomorrow and the suitcase is still totally empty.  Guess I'd better leave it alone for a bit and get my A into G.


----------



## JacquelineWard

Hi Everyone!

Just to let you know Kindle Press Authors are running a Q&A on Facebook and Twitter here:

https://www.facebook.com/KPAuthorsQA/

https://twitter.com/KPAuthorsQA

Ask us anything! Tell your friends!

Lots of Kindle Press authors will be joining in - just leave your question and it will be answered on the 21st June. This is the first of many Q&A sessions - check back for others!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Please accept my apologies for not commenting earlier on not getting the response you were hoping for, Hilary. I was so wrapped up in not yet hearing from KS. (Still no word) 

Know that yours is a well written novel -  just not what they wanted at this time. Looking forward to reading No Place in Eden,


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I have a to-do list about as long as a giraffe's swallow.

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
4 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
5 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
9 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
9 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
10 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
12 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
13 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
16 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
16 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
16 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
17 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
17 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
25 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
27 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## J.G. McKenney

Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount

Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## HilaryM

skyemackinnon said:


> Sorry to hear that, but good luck on your further journey!


Thanks Skye. Fingers crossed for you and will nominate Heart Of Time nearer the end.


----------



## HilaryM

Mark Wakely said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection. Were you looking for this thread?:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html
> 
> Mark


Yes that was the one!


----------



## HilaryM

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hillary- sorry to hear the news, but I hope you have oodles of sales at launch!


Thanks Julianne! I hope so too!


----------



## HilaryM

David Thompson said:


> There's wine?? Hey, sorry to hear that Hilary...good luck with the launch and I'm looking forward to your next campaign! See you soon Jenny Wren!


Many thanks and will pm you!


----------



## HilaryM

AnitaLouise said:


> Please accept my apologies for not commenting earlier on not getting the response you were hoping for, Hilary. I was so wrapped up in not yet hearing from KS. (Still no word)
> 
> Know that yours is a well written novel - just not what they wanted at this time. Looking forward to reading No Place in Eden,


Thanks Anita! 
And returning the support, I want to give you the thumbs up on your covers, they're spot on and perfect for the genre. Not always easy to achieve.


----------



## lincolnjcole

J.G. McKenney said:


> The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 
> Nominated! Good luck!


Thanks! Hard to believe I'm almost up at the top of the list! 500 pageviews away from my campaign goal with 5 days to do it in! EZPZ!


----------



## TT Rankin

Has anyone else noticed how incredibly stingy they've been with the selections this month? 2 selections in June and it's the 20th already.  Looking back at past months it's almost unprecedented.

Also, thanks again to all on here who supported Return to Fallbrook during it's campaign. It was fun while it lasted. If anybody needs me, I'll be off consoling myself in all my extra royalties 😉

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

TT Rankin said:


> Has anyone else noticed how incredibly stingy they've been with the selections this month? 2 selections in June and it's the 20th already. Looking back at past months it's almost unprecedented.
> 
> Also, thanks again to all on here who supported Return to Fallbrook during it's campaign. It was fun while it lasted. If anybody needs me, I'll be off consoling myself in all my extra royalties &#128521;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


yeah the numbers have been low recently. Not sure exactly why (though it might be an internal shakeup or modification to the program). Hard to say and the best we can do is hope it gets better soon.


----------



## AnitaLouise

HilaryM said:


> Thanks Anita!
> And returning the support, I want to give you the thumbs up on your covers, they're spot on and perfect for the genre. Not always easy to achieve.


Thanks so much, Hilary.

Added The Saxow Girl to my nominations. Best of luck to all.


----------



## byjehunter

Hi All,

My campaign ended a while ago and Under Jupiter appeared on Kindle yesterday. I haven't sent the email yet. However, I wanted to give you all notice that Under Jupiter is Free today and tomorrow (june 20th and 21st). Thanks so much for all the kind words on this board, and good luck to all with campaigns still going!

The link to Under Jupiter on the US Store is HERE: [URL=https://www.amazon.com/Under-Jupiter-J-E-Hunter-ebook/dp/B072VT38R8/ref=sr_1_1]https://www.amazon.com/Under-Jupiter-J-E-Hunter-ebook/dp/B072VT38R8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1497969605&sr=1-1&keywords=under+jupiter[/url]

JE Hunter


----------



## lincolnjcole

byjehunter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My campaign ended a while ago and Under Jupiter appeared on Kindle yesterday. I haven't sent the email yet. However, I wanted to give you all notice that Under Jupiter is Free today and tomorrow (june 20th and 21st). Thanks so much for all the kind words on this board, and good luck to all with campaigns still going!
> 
> The link to Under Jupiter on the US Store is HERE: [URL=https://www.amazon.com/Under-Jupiter-J-E-Hunter-ebook/dp/B072VT38R8/ref=sr_1_1]https://www.amazon.com/Under-Jupiter-J-E-Hunter-ebook/dp/B072VT38R8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1497969605&sr=1-1&keywords=under+jupiter[/url]
> 
> JE Hunter


Thanks for the link! Got my copy and I'll share it on social media for you, too! Good luck with your launch and here's hoping it goes amazingly well for you!


----------



## SlimMoran

Hi all- 
Hilary- I love your book covers-they're amazing. I'm sorry Kindle didn't choose the book. 
I enjoyed reading the thread on internal versus external views. Mine seem to run 50/50.
Just checking in to say hi. My Just Kindle Books promotion went through the roof yesterday with 400 views which was my highest yet. And Readper was pretty great as well at 200.
I'm running a banner on the kindle boards today and I'll let everyone know how that works. 
On my nomination list is 
October Winds, 
Everett Exorcism 
and Nick of Time.
That's all. Wishing everyone a great evening.
- Kate
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## Misty Mount

Thanks to everyone that has been voting for The Shadow Girl!! Sorry I'm behind in my thanks. My little one broke my tablet   The last few days of this thing are riddled with anxiety!!!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Do any of you know the publisher Pulse? They just got in touch about my book, but I don't want to fall into the vanity publisher trap


----------



## Jennifer Bull

skyemackinnon said:


> Do any of you know the publisher Pulse? They just got in touch about my book, but I don't want to fall into the vanity publisher trap


Check out page 727 on this thread as we've already discussed them when they contacted some of our group a few weeks back... PulsePub seems to target Kindle Scout books and there are a number of red flags for them. http://www.theadventurouswriter.com/blogwriting/publishing-contract-cancelled-how-to-save-your-writing-career/.

I'd avoid, and wouldn't even respond.


----------



## skyemackinnon

Jennifer Bull said:


> Check out page 727 on this thread as we've already discussed them when they contacted some of our group a few weeks back... PulsePub seems to target Kindle Scout books and there are a number of red flags for them. http://www.theadventurouswriter.com/blogwriting/publishing-contract-cancelled-how-to-save-your-writing-career/.
> 
> I'd avoid, and wouldn't even respond.


Thank you, just what I thought after looking at their website. Will ignore them.


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi everyone. If you've any questions about life after Scout or what it's like to be published by KP a bunch of Kindle Pres authors is standing by to answer your questions today on twitter @KPAuthorsQA or on facebook https://www.facebook.com/KPAuthorsQA/ #writing

Don't be shy - come and say hello!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. Garbage day, here in Halifax. We had a bucket-load of rain last night, and the air is kind and calm and cool this morning. I step outside and I feel thoughts a'borning, pushing their slow-rooted way up through the loam of my fertile imagination.

That's right.

I have a dirty mind.


Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
4 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
8 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
8 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
9 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
11 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
12 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
15 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
15 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
15 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
15 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
16 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
16 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
17 days left  A.K.A. by T.L. Alexander
24 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
25 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
26 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Top 3 nominated. 

Still no word on The Things We Do for Love. Perhaps they are not going to reply at all??


----------



## lincolnjcole

A new blog post about all of the services I have used, paid and free and whether or not I recommend them. I'm going to keep updating this one over time, too!

Check it out here.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> A new blog post about all of the services I have used, paid and free and whether or not I recommend them. I'm going to keep updating this one over time, too!
> 
> Check it out here.


Awesome post, Lincoln! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Awesome post, Lincoln! Thanks for sharing it with us.


NP...I'm actually working on updating it to make it look cleaner and if anyone has any services they would like to suggest to get added please let me know!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

lincolnjcole said:


> A new blog post about all of the services I have used, paid and free and whether or not I recommend them. I'm going to keep updating this one over time, too!
> 
> Check it out here.


I checked it out and subscribed. Excellent website! My weakest area as an indie author is promotion (actually anything to do with the technology and business end of it) and your articles are so comprehensive and helpful. Plus, you're never condescending to us know-nothings. Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I checked it out and subscribed. Excellent website! My weakest area as an indie author is promotion (actually anything to do with the technology and business end of it) and your articles are so comprehensive and helpful. Plus, you're never condescending to us know-nothings. Thanks!


Thanks so much! I try really hard to make the information I'm presenting actually useful to people, and I've been working really hard to streamline all of the Kindle Scout information I've compiled. I've made a lot of mistakes with running my little author side-business over the last two years, and hopefully I can help everyone else learn from my mistakes!

The list I just tossed up in that blog post was compiled from a lot of trial and error, and I signed up for and paid for a lot of promotions just so I could say "do this" or "don't do this" and feel confident I was speaking from experience, so I'm hoping everyone will find something helpful in my offerings!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I checked it out and subscribed. Excellent website! My weakest area as an indie author is promotion (actually anything to do with the technology and business end of it) and your articles are so comprehensive and helpful. Plus, you're never condescending to us know-nothings. Thanks!


Alyson, I'm sure you're not alone in that. I think most indie authors don't really understand promotion well. That's one reason why Lincoln's feedback is so valuable.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Alyson, I'm sure you're not alone in that. I think most indie authors don't really understand promotion well. That's one reason why Lincoln's feedback is so valuable.


Thanks! If you notice any promotional methods or plans (especially free ones) that I forgot to mention or didn't discuss let me know and I'll get them added!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Anita- just saw the news.  Sorry and surprised your book wasn't selected.  Hope you have an awesome launch and oodles of sales!


----------



## Used To Be BH

I had my best day during my Scout campaign from Ripley's Book List. I think the ad was $35 at the time. It's the special feature ad, which oddly doesn't list KS campaigns, but you can book using the other option. I'd had 48 views the previous day, 421 the day the ad ran. (With about 3700 total views, that was about 11% of my total views). 

Two things to note: the ads are restricted to YA or NA books only, and that special feature slot sometimes books up more than a month in advance, so an author would need to do some planning. (You can book and then supply link and book cover later.)

As a bonus, a subsequent ad once my book went live produced far more sales than I had gotten from RBL previously--about 40. I guess her readers were primed from the earlier ad.

If I'm not mistaken, Kit Sergeant also had good results with RBL.


----------



## AnitaLouise

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Anita- just saw the news. Sorry and surprised your book wasn't selected. Hope you have an awesome launch and oodles of sales!


Thanks so much, Julianne. Just opened the email myself. Not surprised by the results. I could be wrong, but I don't think the odds of KS choosing a book in the middle of a series is very likely. Nonetheless, I feel like the additional exposure received from the KS program makes it worthwhile.

The support of everyone in this group is extremely valued and valuable. Thanks to all.


----------



## SlimMoran

Morning from NYC - 
Lincoln thank you for posting your updated promo list. Syke and Jennifer thank you also for posting info about Pulse. I was also contacted by them as well.
As always, this board has been incredibly helpful to me. 
I have a question- I have 8 days left - how hard should I push for promo for the last four days? Can I let that ride a bit? I'm going to do - Just Kindle Books and read per to carry me through Monday-but I'm assuming the last 3 days people will nominate because time is running out.
Thanks for any advice. 
I have October Winds, Everett Exorcism and Nick of time in my queue. 
All the best - Kate
http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> Lincoln thank you for posting your updated promo list.
> I have Everett Exorcism


No problem (I hope it helps!) and thanks!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Skye, thanks for inquiring about Pulse. I also received their suspicious invitation to submit by "Senior Editor" Allison Tardio on behalf of Pulse's Enigma imprint. Didn't like the smell. Checked it out on "Writer Beware," but found no warnings there. 

Thanks, Jennifer, for the post you mentioned on adventurous writer, as well as the reference back to p. 727. 

They're clearly targeting writers who are desperate to get published and who are not educated about the many scams out there. Sharing on these boards prevents us from falling into such traps.


----------



## HilaryM

So sorry you didn't get selected, Anita. Perhaps there's going to be a big push for the last week in June? Fingers crossed for everyone waiting to hear.

Add my thanks for all your hard work, Lincoln. About to put my marketing campaign together and so grateful for the information on your blog.

One slot available and nominated Then Shadow Girl.


----------



## lincolnjcole

HilaryM said:


> So sorry you didn't get selected, Anita. Perhaps there's going to be a big push for the last week in June? Fingers crossed for everyone waiting to hear.
> 
> Add my thanks for all your hard work, Lincoln. About to put my marketing campaign together and so grateful for the information on your blog.
> 
> One slot available and nominated Then Shadow Girl.


I hope it helps! Let me know if you have any questions I didn't answer in the blogs!


----------



## TF Jacobs

Nominated Nick of Time, Everett Exorcism, and the Shadow Girl.

Good luck guys!

I posted a couple times a couple weeks ago and have been following this thread for a while. Such valuable insights! Lincoln, I appreciate your newest blog post. I finally have my website ready, and campaign set to launch in the next couple days. Excited to get started!


----------



## Sean Hancock

Thanks so much for the congratulations, it means a lot and sorry that it has taken me so long to reply, been a mad couple of months as i've also started a new job. I'm delighted that The Flooding was selected. It's now on amazon available for pre-order. Officially launches mid july so I have everything crossed. The whole kindle scout experience has been amazing. Thanks again!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hot dang, it's Thursday. I've got Friday and Saturday off. Life is good.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
2 days left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
3 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
7 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
7 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
8 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
10 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
11 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
14 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
14 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
14 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
14 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
15 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
15 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
23 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
24 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
25 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three nom slots open up and selected:

Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount

Best of luck to all three!

And since today was the last day for Julianne's book, guess I nominated it just in...well, you get the idea.

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three nom slots open up and selected:
> 
> Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> And since today was the last day for Julianne's book, guess I nominated it just in...well, you get the idea.
> 
> Mark


Down to three days...hard to believe!

Reached my page view goal already for this campaign so now I'm just adding some extra cushion! Thanks to everyone who has nominated!


----------



## Kay7979

I'm still here nominating! I've got:

Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount

Lincoln, I may have to read your book with all the lights in the house on and cheerful music playing in the background!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> I'm still here nominating! I've got:
> 
> Nick of Time by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 
> Lincoln, I may have to read your book with all the lights in the house on and cheerful music playing in the background!


...

That won't help...

*maniacal laugh*

...

Just kidding!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the noms everybody!  Mark, you made me laugh!

This has been my most successful campaign by far.  I'll post my stats and stuff tomorrow when it's closed.

Thanks again, everybody!


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the noms everybody! Mark, you made me laugh!
> 
> This has been my most successful campaign by far. I'll post my stats and stuff tomorrow when it's closed.
> 
> Thanks again, everybody!


Good luck! Your campaign has been kicking butt so can't wait to see how well you did!


----------



## Rachel W

I just tried to nominate a couple of books but found out I have no more nomination slots left.  Does anyone know how to get more or is there a set number per day?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rachel W said:


> I just tried to nominate a couple of books but found out I have no more nomination slots left. Does anyone know how to get more or is there a set number per day?


Readers get three slots at a time, so most readers just nominate 'ending soon' campaigns when they browse so they can nominate as many campaigns as possible.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Rachel W said:


> I just tried to nominate a couple of books but found out I have no more nomination slots left. Does anyone know how to get more or is there a set number per day?


Three is the limit at any given time. Once a book reaches the end of its campaign that slot will open for a new nomination. You can also remove a nomination if you wish to open up a slot. Whether or not you would want to do that might depend on which book is closer to its ending date. You can always "save" a book for later nomination.

One question related to this that I need someone else to answer: I'm assuming if you un-nominate a book you can still re-nominate it later? Or is this not correct?


----------



## lincolnjcole

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Three is the limit at any given time. Once a book reaches the end of its campaign that slot will open for a new nomination. You can also remove a nomination if you wish to open up a slot. Whether or not you would want to do that might depend on which book is closer to its ending date. You can always "save" a book for later nomination.
> 
> One question related to this that I need someone else to answer: I'm assuming if you un-nominate a book you can still re-nominate it later? Or is this not correct?


Yes, you can un-nominate and then re-nominate. In fact, at the beginning of the process, authors would do this daily multiple times (un-nom, re-nom, un-nom, re-nom) to put their book onto hot and trending and skyrocket their numbers.

Don't do that though. Amazon fixed that glitch a long time ago: doing that will not help at all, and if anything that will actually hurt your campaign because they can SEE that you are doing that.

In general, use the 'save for later' if you don't want to waste a nomination slot in the short term.


----------



## Lori Saltis

I nominated Nick of Time, Everett Exorcism, and the Shadow Girl.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Lori Saltis said:


> I nominated Nick of Time, Everett Exorcism, and the Shadow Girl.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Thank you!


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the noms everybody! Mark, you made me laugh!
> 
> This has been my most successful campaign by far. I'll post my stats and stuff tomorrow when it's closed.
> 
> Thanks again, everybody!


Good luck, Julianne! I really think this is the one! It's such a great story and written so well--they've just got to take Nick of Time!!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Wow, Julianne! That went by fast. It seems like just yesterday you were asking the people on this thread for advice about your cover choice. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and, from what I've heard, the waiting room is well stocked with goodies.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Good luck! Your campaign has been kicking butt so can't wait to see how well you did!


Not as well as you, my friend! I think my next one will go even better thanks to your research and excellent blog posts. But you know what, for spending a grand total of fifteen bucks, I did freaking awesome.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Not as well as you, my friend! I think my next one will go even better thanks to your research and excellent blog posts. But you know what, for spending a grand total of fifteen bucks, I did freaking awesome.


Haha yep!


----------



## SlimMoran

Hi, all - Nick of Time, Everett Exorcism, and the Shadow Girl.

One week to go - it seems like the time has flown by so quickly.
Good luck to everyone!
- Kate
http://amzn.to/2sayWBA


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> Hi, all - Nick of Time, Everett Exorcism, and the Shadow Girl.
> 
> One week to go - it seems like the time has flown by so quickly.
> Good luck to everyone!


Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Best of luck to those finishing soon. Hopefully you'll make up for the rather lacklustre acceptance rate this June! I'm not posting as much, but I'm keeping up with the list and nominations  Great blog posts, Lincoln, by the way!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jennifer Bull said:


> Best of luck to those finishing soon. Hopefully you'll make up for the rather lacklustre acceptance rate this June! I'm not posting as much, but I'm keeping up with the list and nominations  Great blog posts, Lincoln, by the way!


Thanks! Hopefully they are useful! I keep updating them, to, so with luck people will find something beneficial in them!


----------



## tlalexanderbooks

Hi
My book A.K.A. is now on Kindle Scout. Yahoo!
I've had it professionally edited, and I believe a professional hot cover.
It's been on the hot list for 61 hours and I'm doing all I can to put it back on. I've placed FB ads, posted on my site, FB, and tweet, daily. I'm running a FB ad, and we'll be running a Romance Blog tour, and a KP Scout ad. Have I missed anything? Have any advice?
TL Alexander
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KRK9HLHAD43Q


----------



## lincolnjcole

tlalexanderbooks said:


> Hi
> My book A.K.A. is now on Kindle Scout. Yahoo!
> I've had it professionally edited, and I believe a professional hot cover.
> It's been on the hot list for 61 hours and I'm doing all I can to put it back on. I've placed FB ads, posted on my site, FB, and tweet, daily. I'm running a FB ad, and we'll be running a Romance Blog tour, and a KP Scout ad. Have I missed anything? Have any advice?


Welcome aboard! Steve will get you added to the list so you won't have to post the link anymore!

I've written a ton of blog posts about the process (across four campaigns) including this post: Check it out Which deals exclusively with promotional options (free and paid) and whether or not I would recommend them after trying them all out!

My advice is to slow down and just try to enjoy the process! I know it is super easy to freak out, but hopefully it won't be all consuming! Good luck and try to have fun!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome aboard! Steve will get you added to the list so you won't have to post the link anymore!
> 
> I've written a ton of blog posts about the process (across four campaigns) including this post: Check it out Which deals exclusively with promotional options (free and paid) and whether or not I would recommend them after trying them all out!
> 
> My advice is to slow down and just try to enjoy the process! I know it is super easy to freak out, but hopefully it won't be all consuming! Good luck and try to have fun!


Lincoln, your Scout book and advice on this board have helped me a lot and I'm only halfway through my first campaign. Subscribed to your newsletter and am sharing your promo list with friends. Just ran across your excellent "thank you note" suggestion and will be changing mine. Also running a Just Kindle promo tomorrow. I liked their guarantee that if it doesn't result in H&T, they refund the fee. I take your recommendations seriously b/c you put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## stillmyheart

I've got the top 3 in my noms!

I know it's only been a few days since my campaign ended, but man, the waiting is killing me...


----------



## lincolnjcole

debbieburkewriter said:


> Lincoln, your Scout book and advice on this board have helped me a lot and I'm only halfway through my first campaign. Subscribed to your newsletter and am sharing your promo list with friends. Just ran across your excellent "thank you note" suggestion and will be changing mine. Also running a Just Kindle promo tomorrow. I liked their guarantee that if it doesn't result in H&T, they refund the fee. I take your recommendations seriously b/c you put your money where your mouth is.


Thanks so much! I don't like the idea of recommending things I haven't used myself. I'll keep running campaigns and trying new things out to keep the list up to date. I also have some more blog posts coming with statistics that will hopefully help too!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

stillmyheart said:


> I've got the top 3 in my noms!
> 
> I know it's only been a few days since my campaign ended, but man, the waiting is killing me...


I hear you!!!! I finished on the 13th and I am going INSANE. Lol. Seriously.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I started the day off by receiving a GREAT review on one of my perma-frees. It never fails to astonish me how much of a kick it can be, reading a review praising my work. I mean, I've been writing for forty years now. Don't you think that it would start getting old, after a while? But no, it does NOT get old. I start reading about how somebody loved my written words and I go all Sally Fields - "They like me. They really like me."

I must be hopeless.


Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
2 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
6 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
6 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
7 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
9 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
10 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
13 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
13 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
13 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
13 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
14 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
14 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
22 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
23 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
24 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Nikki Landis Author said:


> I hear you!!!! I finished on the 13th and I am going INSANE. Lol. Seriously.


I was wondering if you'd heard yet! I keep checking my spam folder and panicking. So no word here either. I think we finished the same day didn't we?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday. I started the day off by receiving a GREAT review on one of my perma-frees. It never fails to astonish me how much of a kick it can be, reading a review praising my work. I mean, I've been writing for forty years now. Don't you think that it would start getting old, after a while? But no, it does NOT get old. I start reading about how somebody loved my written words and I go all Sally Fields - "They like me. They really like me."
> 
> I must be hopeless.


Haha, I feel the same way. It is brutal getting bad reviews, but good reviews can make your day. Someone yesterday told me on Facebook they loved my series and think I'll be a huge horror author some day. Made up for a 2-star review I got the other day that basically told me I was garbage lol.



Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole


Can hardly believe I'm at the top of the list!       

Almost done with the campaign (today and tomorrow!) and then I'll be playing the waiting game like everyone else!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday. I started the day off by receiving a GREAT review on one of my perma-frees. It never fails to astonish me how much of a kick it can be, reading a review praising my work. I mean, I've been writing for forty years now. Don't you think that it would start getting old, after a while? But no, it does NOT get old. I start reading about how somebody loved my written words and I go all Sally Fields - "They like me. They really like me."
> 
> I must be hopeless.
> 
> 
> Anita's Nominations are:
> The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 
> Yes, they DO like you, Sally ... Oops, I meant Steve.  Just teasing, of course. Actually, your comments totally made me smile. I guess because I feel the same way. Just read a 3 star review & the comments were all positive, but she only gave 3 stars. What's up with that?
> 
> Anyway, top 3 are nominated with best wishes to all.
> 
> The Things We Do for Love is now available on Amazon for only $0.99 for it's first week out.
> https://www.amazon.com/Things-We-Do-Love-Shelly-ebook/dp/B07332B45M/


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Kit Sergeant also had good results with RBL.


Yes, I definitely recommend Ripley if you are the right genre. A few months after my campaign she invited me to be in a promo that got my 1000+ subscribers to a mailing list that previously had less than a 100!


----------



## KitSarge

Sorry, here's the website: http://www.ripleypatton.com/ripleys-booklist/booklist-author-info-and-submissions/#sthash.LRQ7SlgU.dpbs


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Nick of Time has finished it's campaign and the stats are final.

First of all, for those doing their first campaign, keep in mind that good stats don't get you selected and lower stats don't mean you won't be selected. KS editors select books like any other publisher. They are looking for well written, ready to publish books in a genre they think is selling. Good stats make for a stronger launch, but they aren't all important.

This was my strongest campaign yet. I finished with 3,8k page views and 678 out of 720 hours in H&T. I spent a grand total of fifteen bucks, 10 on Author Shout and 5 on Readper. Nothing wrong with spending more money than that, but I have decided to keep my budget pretty puny until my books are making a bit more money. (Right now I'm pretty much breaking even with promo and newsletter costs.)

My thank you note promises a free copy, whether or not NofT is selected, and I made that clear in my promos. I mentioned it on my Facebook twice, once first day, once last day, and sent no personal messages to Facebook family and friends. This is my 4th campaign almost in a row, and I am not comfortable being too forceful with friends and family because I don't want to annoy them.

I did utilize my mailing list (1500 subscribers all day.) If you look at the chart, this caused some serious bumps in the page view graph. Largest half of my subscribers were emailed on the 27th of May. Smaller half on the 1st of June, and a reminder went out to everyone on the 8th. Newsletter subject line was "Get my next book for free."

On May 30th and June 13th, I posted to a small herd of pages on Facebook for free books. I had a Headtalker on June 5th, and my Readper hit on June 17th. That was the earliest I could get the Readper booked, but it certainly got me some good momentum in the home stretch.

I'm very pleased with how everything turned out. I was always a little jelly of folks with high H&T numbers, and it was nice not to have a giant bare-ish boggy bit in the middle. I am definitely sticking to the plan of everyone who nominates it gets it for free regardless of selection, and I will continue to build my newsletter list as it is proving very helpful.

Now it's all over but the waiting.
Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news, myself included.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time has finished it's campaign and the stats are final.


That is so awesome for stats, especially the final hot and trending count: 94%!

Here is hoping you get picked, and if nothing else you can be sure you put your best foot forward! Good luck!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

TJFlaxman said:


> I was wondering if you'd heard yet! I keep checking my spam folder and panicking. So no word here either. I think we finished the same day didn't we?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah, we did. Far as I can tell, there's quite a few of us waiting around the same time. I'm watching Thread of a Spider and Stay With Me as well as both of us. We should be up soon. I can hope so at any rate and wishing the best for us all.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time has finished it's campaign and the stats are final.


Those are great stats!! Congrats on a wonderful campaign. I have my fingers crossed for you but I don't think you will need it. Welcome to the waiting room. I just brought more wine for those of us gathered.  

As always, I keep nominating from the top. I just have a tendency to lurk and gain wonderful insight from you all.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Those are great stats!! Congrats on a wonderful campaign. I have my fingers crossed for you but I don't think you will need it. Welcome to the waiting room. I just brought more wine for those of us gathered.
> 
> As always, I keep nominating from the top. I just have a tendency to lurk and gain wonderful insight from you all.


Two days left and then I plan to drink ALL of the wine!


----------



## arivoli

Hi fellow Authors and Readers;
My book Unknown Presence is currently on Kindle Scout. I have 13 days remaining in my campaign and would love your nominations! If it's selected you'll receive a free eCopy! Please click the link and help me get selected.https://www.facebook.com/AliciaRivoli/ https://goo.gl/gdC4IK

Thanks!!!
Alicia Rivoli


----------



## arivoli

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday. I started the day off by receiving a GREAT review on one of my perma-frees. It never fails to astonish me how much of a kick it can be, reading a review praising my work. I mean, I've been writing for forty years now. Don't you think that it would start getting old, after a while? But no, it does NOT get old. I start reading about how somebody loved my written words and I go all Sally Fields - "They like me. They really like me."
> 
> I must be hopeless.
> 
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
> 2 days left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
> 6 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 6 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
> 7 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 9 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
> 10 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
> 13 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
> 13 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
> 13 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
> 13 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
> 14 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
> 14 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
> 22 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
> 23 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
> 24 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks so much! I appreciate all you do!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

lincolnjcole said:


> Two days left and then I plan to drink ALL of the wine!


Hahahahahahaha!!! I may need a case of wine Lincoln! 

I can't wait to see your final stats. Never posted mine but I ended 6,792 page views, 612 out of 720 hours in H & T, 67% Internal, 33% External views. Not bad I guess for my first campaign. I used Author Shout $10, one Facebook ad at $30, and the $200 promo for Jessica (which Tom and others have used) which gained about 1500 or so of my total page views from what I can tell. I told Jessica I would mention her service as she did a wonderful job and it was a fantastic experience. A huge amount of my success came from Facebook and author groups, friends, family, and Goodreads groups, as well as Twitter. I posted A LOT.

Like many others, I promoted this as a free copy of my book whether I get published or not and I think it makes a HUGE difference in obtaining votes and page views, at least for someone small time like me. My final thank you lists my Instafreebie for a free preview of the book, which signs up for my newsletter, which will let everyone know once the book is free to download. I've been continuing to post about that Instafreebie on Facebook and Twitter and since the start of my campaign I have added over 300 new subscribers. Not bad. The real sign-ups will happen when the message goes out and things have been decided one way or another. At least that's the hope and goal.

Thank you again for anyone who voted for me. It means a lot. Almost exactly one year ago today, I clicked submit and published my first book. It's been a whirlwind but I have to say the absolute best has been connecting with so many great people. Best of luck to everyone. The amount of talent here is staggering. Wish we could all get picked. Lots of positive vibes to those who are waiting and in their campaigns.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Lincoln- Thanks!  I was super pleased by the H&T stats.  I also forgot to add I was about 70/30 internal/ external.  But I do think something is funky with how they are counted, as we discussed before.  The big bumps in my page views are from my newsletter, which had a direct link, but my internal went way up those days.  I've decided to completely ignore the split stats because of that.  Oh, and I better grab a glass of wine before you get in here and guzzle it all.   Big thanks to you for all the support and info you provide us.  Feel free to use my stats anyway you wish in your future writings.

Nikki- Thanks for the wine and the well wishes!  While I'd love to be picked, it certainly isn't a done deal.  Like most of my books, Nick's genre is a little muddled.  That's a harder sell for any publisher.  My Teatime had this issue big time.  Sure, it's got zombies in it, but it isn't really a zombie book.  One of these days I'll write a straight genre and see where that takes me!  You had some awesome stats yourself!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you, and I think you are looking at a great launch either way.

Steve V- Thanks, as always, for everything you do!  It's amazing how over the moon I get when I receive a good review.  Now, I don't have that many yet, but I expect I'll never lose that feeling.  Back in the day when I was cutting my teeth writing fanfic, I used to get tons of reviews, and it never got old.


----------



## Jill James

Was so sad to get all the emails for books that weren't picked.  

Nominated  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan

Good luck!!


----------



## Rachel W

Does anyone know what drives a book into the H&T list?  Mine has been in the list for several days, but the page views have dropped lower than the days it was not in H&T.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rachel W said:


> Does anyone know what drives a book into the H&T list? Mine has been in the list for several days, but the page views have dropped lower than the days it was not in H&T.


Nominations, saves, and pageviews all contribute to the algorithm that determines the hot and trending list, and it is competitive within its own time frame hour by hour and day by day. There is also a diminishing return effect of previous nominations which is why it is easier to stay on hot and trending than it is to get on hot and trending (hence why your lower page views can keep you in H&T). So, basically, while you are on H&T you are getting nominations from the list that then help keep you on the list the next time it gets updated.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Congrats Julianne and Nikki on fab stats and good luck! Nikki and TJ, I hope you hear some good news soon... KS seem to be keeping everyone waiting longer at the moment. Only 2 books selected so far in June, so let's hope we've got some winners in this group for the last week in June! I've got the top ones nominated as always.

I'm not sure if we post here about releases, so I'm just going to quickly say that I've finally released my KS book (Dead Close to Reality) on Kindle and the link's in my signature  I'll be pushing the button for the email to go out this weekend, as I'm hoping to have a review or two in place before Scout sends it out. Next time I do Scout, I'll be a bit more organised so I'm ready to release as soon as I get my "thanks, but no thanks" email from Scout!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Julianne, congratulations on an impressive campaign that should garner you a contract! A big thank you from a first-timer for sharing your impressive stats and what you did to achieve them. My jaw dropped at your charts. I've been piddling along at 1600+ views, altho the Just Kindle Books promo today put me back in H&T after a dismal second-week slump. 

My thanks to you, Lincoln, Jada, Steve, and others who've graciously shared your knowledge with us newbies. By the time my campaign is over July 7, I should have learned enough to be dangerous


----------



## arivoli

How do you know where you stand on KS?  Some of you have commented that you were a top pick or that you ended at a certain place. What am I missing?


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Jennifer Bull said:


> Congrats Julianne and Nikki on fab stats and good luck! Nikki and TJ, I hope you hear some good news soon... KS seem to be keeping everyone waiting longer at the moment. Only 2 books selected so far in June, so let's hope we've got some winners in this group for the last week in June! I've got the top ones nominated as always.
> 
> I'm not sure if we post here about releases, so I'm just going to quickly say that I've finally released my KS book (Dead Close to Reality) on Kindle and the link's in my signature  I'll be pushing the button for the email to go out this weekend, as I'm hoping to have a review or two in place before Scout sends it out. Next time I do Scout, I'll be a bit more organised so I'm ready to release as soon as I get my "thanks, but no thanks" email from Scout!


Yay!!!! Here's the US link for your book. I just bought it and can't wait to read. 
https://www.amazon.com/Dead-Close-Reality-Sandman-Academy-ebook/dp/B07337BR79/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jennifer Bull said:


> Congrats Julianne and Nikki on fab stats and good luck! Nikki and TJ, I hope you hear some good news soon... KS seem to be keeping everyone waiting longer at the moment. Only 2 books selected so far in June, so let's hope we've got some winners in this group for the last week in June! I've got the top ones nominated as always.
> 
> I'm not sure if we post here about releases, so I'm just going to quickly say that I've finally released my KS book (Dead Close to Reality) on Kindle and the link's in my signature  I'll be pushing the button for the email to go out this weekend, as I'm hoping to have a review or two in place before Scout sends it out. Next time I do Scout, I'll be a bit more organised so I'm ready to release as soon as I get my "thanks, but no thanks" email from Scout!


Thanks for the luck, Jennifer!
I admittedly don't know much about the various Kindle stores yet, but I did want to point out that only your paperback is showing up in the American Amazon store. If you just pressed the button, maybe it takes longer to show up, I don't know. I just thought I would mention it in case you wanted to check.
Never mind! I had a case of the stupids. The kindle version is in the American store, they simply are not linked up yet, which can take a few days from publication. I wish you oodles of sales!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

arivoli said:


> How do you know where you stand on KS? Some of you have commented that you were a top pick or that you ended at a certain place. What am I missing?


I'm not certain I understand the question. Authors never know exactly where they stand compared to others. For example, the Hot and Trending list is in random order, so a first place slot there doesn't mean one is at the top.

However, if you are asking about simple stats (page views, hours in H&T) you can look at those anytime. In Scout, click on "Your Campaigns" then click on the blue button "view all campaign stats." This will show you a chart like I had pictured in my earlier post. It will be blank the first day, and update once a day after that. (It updated about 5am for me and I'm G -5) Hope that helps!


----------



## SlimMoran

Julianne and Nicki - those stats are fantastic! Fingers crossed! Hope Everett Exorcism has a huge last day.

Thanks Jill for the nomination! It's my first mystery novel.One of the great things about writing The Lost Spy was that an old classmate got in touch with me and told me that our old Oxford don during my sophomore year abroad was a wireless operator for the Special Operations Executive - so I guess I was subconsciously writing about her all along. I actually wrote this book for my friend's 80th birthday- her first husband was in the French resistance. So it's been a true labor of love.

Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend. Will check in tomorrow. Two kids left to get into sleepaway camp and then a break. 
All the best- Kate

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## arivoli

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm not certain I understand the question. Authors never know exactly where they stand compared to others. For example, the Hot and Trending list is in random order, so a first place slot there doesn't mean one is at the top.
> 
> However, if you are asking about simple stats (page views, hours in H&T) you can look at those anytime. In Scout, click on "Your Campaigns" then click on the blue button "view all campaign stats." This will show you a chart like I had pictured in my earlier post. It will be blank the first day, and update once a day after that. (It updated about 5am for me and I'm G -5) Hope that helps!


On your post about the Nick of Time ending, where you posted the stats, you said, "Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news, myself included"

What did you mean about the Top three nominated? That was all I was wondering. I saw someone else post about this in a different post but worded it differently. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing. I check my stats daily and have also learned that they update the H&T list at a quarter till every hour.  It's become a bit of an obsession for me (and my husband)...I won't lie. lol


----------



## stillmyheart

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time has finished it's campaign and the stats are final.


Those are amazing stats, well done! I look forward to reading it, no matter the outcome!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

arivoli said:


> On your post about the Nick of Time ending, where you posted the stats, you said, "Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news, myself included"
> 
> What did you mean about the Top three nominated? That was all I was wondering. I saw someone else post about this in a different post but worded it differently. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing. I check my stats daily and have also learned that they update the H&T list at a quarter till every hour.  It's become a bit of an obsession for me (and my husband)...I won't lie. lol


Oh, I see! We support each other's campaigns. "Top three nominated" means the three campaigns at the top of the list that Steve V posts daily for us. The ones at the top of the list are the ones ending soon. If you nominate from the top of the list, then you can nominate pretty much everyone who is involved in the thread, because you change your nominations every time the ones you have selected run out.


----------



## arivoli

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oh, I see! We support each other's campaigns. "Top three nominated" means the three campaigns at the top of the list that Steve V posts daily for us. The ones at the top of the list are the ones ending soon. If you nominate from the top of the list, then you can nominate pretty much everyone who is involved in the thread, because you change your nominations every time the ones you have selected run out.


Ah! I see, that makes sense. Thanks!!


----------



## arivoli

Sorry, another question for those that were offered a publication deal. How many of your books received a digital audio format?  It states that your rights to do a digital audio version will be given back to you after 90 days. I'm curious how often that happens...


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Thanks, Nikki and Julianne! I've just updated my signature to use universal links, so they should now take you to my book page on your local Amazon store instead of the UK one! Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Steve Vernon

arivoli said:


> Sorry, another question for those that were offered a publication deal. How many of your books received a digital audio format? It states that your rights to do a digital audio version will be given back to you after 90 days. I'm curious how often that happens...


AS FAR AS I KNOW Kindle Press (the folks who actually publish the winning Kindle Scout e-books) hasn't got around to putting out any audiobooks yet. I'm a member of an exclusive group of Kindle Scout winners, and no one has mentioned Kindle taking advantage of the audio rights yet. I suspect that eventually, this is going to happen. But I'm not waiting. Being Canadian, I have JUST been allowed into ACX and I've currently got five audiobooks under construction and aim to eventually get ALL of my indie books out there, including Kelpie Dreams.

I am pretty sure that one of these days Amazon is going to announce a subscription system much like KU for their Audiobooks, and THAT is when we are going to see Kindle Press leap into action into audio book format, but that's just a theory.

I will say this. Kindle Scout has really stepped up their promotions over the year of 2017, and I am pretty sure that they are going to continue to do better than ever for the folks who are lucky enough to win at this.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Saturday. I've got about five years worth of errands to run this morning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Everett Exorcism by Lincoln Cole
1 day left  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
5 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
5 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
6 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
8 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
9 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
12 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
12 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
12 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
12 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
13 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
13 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
21 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
21 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
23 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## AnitaLouise

High praise and congratulations to Julianne & Nikki on fantastic numbers! 

Thanks for sharing your chart and related promos, Julianne - very enlightening.

Nikki, have you written 11 books in 1 year?!!! Holy smokes! When do you sleep? Also, your knowledge of how to market your work is impressive.  In my opinion, You have a very bright future as an author.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Last Day...

Craziness!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Steve Vernon said:



> AS FAR AS I KNOW Kindle Press (the folks who actually publish the winning Kindle Scout e-books) hasn't got around to putting out any audiobooks yet. I'm a member of an exclusive group of Kindle Scout winners, and no one has mentioned Kindle taking advantage of the audio rights yet. I suspect that eventually, this is going to happen. But I'm not waiting. Being Canadian, I have JUST been allowed into ACX and I've currently got five audiobooks under construction and aim to eventually get ALL of my indie books out there, including Kelpie Dreams.
> 
> I am pretty sure that one of these days Amazon is going to announce a subscription system much like KU for their Audiobooks, and THAT is when we are going to see Kindle Press leap into action into audio book format, but that's just a theory.
> 
> I will say this. Kindle Scout has really stepped up their promotions over the year of 2017, and I am pretty sure that they are going to continue to do better than ever for the folks who are lucky enough to win at this.


There seems to be a new sheriff in town at Kindle Press and they've stepped up promotion, but cut back on the number of books chosen per week, and/or month. I know someone here on this thread has been keeping track (probably Lincoln Cole) and commented on it fairly recently.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> There seems to be a new sheriff in town at Kindle Press and they've stepped up promotion, but cut back on the number of books chosen per week, and/or month. I know someone here on this thread has been keeping track (probably Lincoln Cole) and commented on it fairly recently.


Their head editor moved companies recently (still within Amazon, but now she overseas their romance Imprint) and with it came some internal shakeups. I definitely feel like they are trying to hone their marketing and change tactics a little bit, but each year they seem to have a few slow periods and then some huge flurries of books.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time has finished it's campaign and the stats are final.


Those stats are indeed amazing. It's nice to see people can recognize quality when they see it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Yeah, with the lower number of books chosen this month and the long wait times for news, I've thought that the KS folks have had something else on their plate.  Could be staff changes or organizational changes.  Please note, I have no secret knowledge.  It just seems like they were busy this month.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

And thanks for all the well wishes, everyone.  I'm still not holding my breath.  I've seen a lot of good books with high stats get passed over.  Fingers crossed though!

Me, I'm looking forward to seeing Lincoln's stats.  Going to make me look like a piker!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> AS FAR AS I KNOW Kindle Press (the folks who actually publish the winning Kindle Scout e-books) hasn't got around to putting out any audiobooks yet. I'm a member of an exclusive group of Kindle Scout winners, and no one has mentioned Kindle taking advantage of the audio rights yet. I suspect that eventually, this is going to happen. But I'm not waiting. Being Canadian, I have JUST been allowed into ACX and I've currently got five audiobooks under construction and aim to eventually get ALL of my indie books out there, including Kelpie Dreams.
> 
> I am pretty sure that one of these days Amazon is going to announce a subscription system much like KU for their Audiobooks, and THAT is when we are going to see Kindle Press leap into action into audio book format, but that's just a theory.
> 
> I will say this. Kindle Scout has really stepped up their promotions over the year of 2017, and I am pretty sure that they are going to continue to do better than ever for the folks who are lucky enough to win at this.


At first, I was disappointed to see that Kindle Press wasn't putting out audiobooks. Then it occurred to me that audiobook production would increase costs on their end considerably. It might also require additional infrastructure.

You're very right that the advent of an audio subscription service would increase the demand for indie audiobooks. I'm guessing the trad publishers aren't going to flock to that any more than they flocked to KU. Amazon probably has a fair number of its other imprint titles in audio, but certainly not enough to sustain a subscription service. That would probably mean inviting indies to submit their audiobooks as well as starting to leverage Kindle Press to produce more. That could generally be good news, except that Amazon would probably want books in the subscription service not to be wide, just as it does with ebooks, which would mean being limited to the channels ACX services: Audible, Amazon, iTunes. At a time when some other channels are showing promise, that would be a complication. Still, on balance it would be a good thing for most indies with audio offerings.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

AnitaLouise said:


> High praise and congratulations to Julianne & Nikki on fantastic numbers!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your chart and related promos, Julianne - very enlightening.
> 
> Nikki, have you written 11 books in 1 year?!!! Holy smokes! When do you sleep? Also, your knowledge of how to market your work is impressive. In my opinion, You have a very bright future as an author.


Awww, thanks Anita!!! Fallen from Grace is my 13th book in a year. Yeah, it's crazy but I should explain that I sat on my work for years before I decided to go ahead and self publish. I've always wanted to be a writer but I kept putting it off. I have 5 boys and they take up a lot of my time. I'm also a full time dietitian in public health so I often write late at night and the weekends. (Sleep? What's that?)

I actually used to sneak my mother's romance books as a teen and that's how I fell in love with romance novels. My favorite book of all time is Kathleen E. Woodiwiss' Shanna. I still read it often. That book made me fall in love with historical romance. As I got older I started to write and pen my stories but mostly they hung out in my head. Then I had my boys and I went back to school for my degrees. Now my youngest is 6. Last year when he was in Kindergarten and finally old enough I decided to release my first book, Refugee Road. The rest, as they say, is history. I'm shocked every day that anyone reads my books and buys them. And I LOVE the feedback and reviews. So I get Steve's comments. It's a rush.

As far as marketing, I've learned a great deal about myself as a writer in the last year. I tend to be very character and emotionally driven in my books and I love the romance, it's always central to my stories. As a result I came up with a tagline that seems to sum up my books and works for me. We'll see. I'm piloting how it affects my sales and distribution. So far, so good. Nikki Landis - Romance that speaks to the soul. Maybe it's cheesy, maybe I am, who knows? I know two things, and they're so true - one, social media is where it's at, and two, grow that email list from the start. I spend more time marketing myself as an author than I do writing. One year ago Nikki Landis author did not exist. Today, she's becoming a romance author who can actually sell some books.

Wow, maybe this is too much for this thread and if it is I apologize. This is supposed to be for Kindle Scout so I will hop off. Much love and support for you all.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Top three nominated. Lincoln best of luck on your last day! Again, thanks to all for the great insights in this thread. My book, Untangling the Black Web, went live last night:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ST09CERD81KJ 
Very excited to kick it off!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TF Jacobs said:


> Top three nominated. Lincoln best of luck on your last day! Again, thanks to all for the great insights in this thread. My book, Untangling the Black Web, went live last night:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ST09CERD81KJ
> Very excited to kick it off!


Good looking cover and I enjoyed the tag and description. Got your book saved for later.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Top two nominated plus one not on KBoards but too funny to pass up (Never Grow Old). Rest of Steve's list qued up in "save for later." Good luck, Lincoln and Misty!


----------



## lincolnjcole

TF Jacobs said:


> Top three nominated. Lincoln best of luck on your last day! Again, thanks to all for the great insights in this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## SlimMoran

Happy Saturday - I've got the top three nominated.

Lincoln hope you have a great last day.

Packing up the last kid for sleepaway camp and then headed to the cape for the week to plot out book two. Calling this one THE LOST BOY -maybe trying to figure out if I want to keep using lost in the title. I like the continuity of it- but we'll see.

Everyone have a great night. 
All the best, 
Kate

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## Leena Maria

Been busy writing and illustrating two children's books + writing sequel to Space Witches 1 and doing research for my Nephilim Quest 3 so haven't been around here much.
I just nominated The Lost Spy, Kate. 

And now back to the old drawing board. Well, sort of. It's a Wacom tablet...

Leena


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday morning and I'm up early with way too many thoughts on my mind.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount
4 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
4 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
5 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
7 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
8 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
11 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
11 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
11 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
11 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
12 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
12 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
20 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
20 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
22 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Can't believe I've only got 5 days left... Just calculated that I've been in H&T 90% of the time, so that's quite a nice statistic to look at 

If you get accepted/rejected, do they tell you first or do you find out in the email to everyone? Asking because I'm on a one week meditation retreat with no internet just after my campaign ends, and I'm wondering whether I should give a friend access to my emails so she can call me when there's news... But if supporters find out the same day I wouldn't have to do that.


----------



## SlimMoran

Morning all from NYC. Getting the last boy off to camp today so leaving for the airport soon. 
I have the top three in my list (minus me) - So have Misty Mount- Beyond Gaza and Heart of Time. Skye - you have the coolest cover. Lincoln congrats on finishing the campaign. Your help has been invaluable. Hope you're having fun today.

I can't believe The Lost Spy has four days left. My son's first sentence to me today - what are your stats? are you still on Hot and Trending? So putting this on KS has truly been a family affair. 
Okay off to the airport. Everyone have a wonderful Sunday.
All the best,
Kate 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> I can't believe The Lost Spy has four days left. My son's first sentence to me today - what are your stats? are you still on Hot and Trending? So putting this on KS has truly been a family affair.
> Okay off to the airport. Everyone have a wonderful Sunday.


So cool, lol.

Just ended my campaign. Now I'm in the waiting room, but super busy with new projects.


----------



## TF Jacobs

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Good looking cover and I enjoyed the tag and description. Got your book saved for later.


Thanks Julianne! I had yours nominated too so I'm excited to read it when it comes out. Steve, do you mind adding mine to the list? The link is in my signature. I'll try to link the cover again today. Also, top 3 nominated.


----------



## Guest

Really hoping _The Shadow Girl_ gets picked up. Cover is good, blurb is good, writing is good...honestly, I've wanted that book to win right from the start. Good luck on your LAST DAY, Misty. And Lincoln...same to you, friend (your novel sounds intriguing). The waiting room is never _not_ nerve-wracking. However, I am positive that some of the recently ended books are about to be selected. I have a strong feeling about that.


----------



## lincolnjcole

NANMANME said:


> Really hoping _The Shadow Girl_ gets picked up. Cover is good, blurb is good, writing is good...honestly, I've wanted that book to win right from the start. Good luck on your LAST DAY, Misty. And Lincoln...same to you, friend (your novel sounds intriguing). The waiting room is never not nerve-wracking. However, I am positive that some of the recently ended books are about to be selected. I have a strong feeling about that.


Thanks!


----------



## shansunr

Steve Vernon said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Shadow Girl by Misty Mount


Nominated The Shadow Girl.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

skyemackinnon said:


> Can't believe I've only got 5 days left... Just calculated that I've been in H&T 90% of the time, so that's quite a nice statistic to look at
> 
> If you get accepted/rejected, do they tell you first or do you find out in the email to everyone? Asking because I'm on a one week meditation retreat with no internet just after my campaign ends, and I'm wondering whether I should give a friend access to my emails so she can call me when there's news... But if supporters find out the same day I wouldn't have to do that.


The email to the author seems to arrive a few hours (mine was about 12 hours) before the email to supporters, but I'm not certain whether the Scout book page updates with the outcome before supporters get their email. I think it does. My email came out at 5am my time (UK), and I found out first from someone on twitter sending me a marketing commiseration tweet... one they seem to target to all Scout participants (it was a thinly veiled attempt to market their services). The twitter notification popped up on my phone before I could see my emails.

Good luck to those in their final days and those in the waiting room! Hope the cookie jar has been restocked!


----------



## Misty Mount

Hey everyone!! Thanks so much for your support of The Shadow Girl. You guys have been so sweet and helpful. I really appreciate all the votes!!! Last day for me


----------



## arivoli

Lincoln has been a great source for marketing in KS, but I'm curious what others favorites are? I've done several and had good and bad experiences with them, but with 11 days left, I'm running out of ideas. What have been your go to for KS marketing?


----------



## James.L.G

Misty Mount said:


> Hey everyone!! Thanks so much for your support of The Shadow Girl. You guys have been so sweet and helpful. I really appreciate all the votes!!! Last day for me


Nominated! Good luck!


----------



## David Thompson

Welcome to the waiting room! All the beer has gone, so bring your own. I don't expect you'll be here for long Lincoln...great book!

Top three nom'd

Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday, and don't say I didn't warn you.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
3 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
4 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
6 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
7 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
10 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
10 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
10 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
10 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
11 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
11 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
19 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
19 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
21 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
27 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominations:
Beyond Gaza
The Lost Spy
Heart of Time

All fantastic books that deserve to be published!


----------



## Guest

Misty Mount said:


> Hey everyone!! Thanks so much for your support of The Shadow Girl. You guys have been so sweet and helpful. I really appreciate all the votes!!! Last day for me


Fingers crossed for you, Misty! Your book looks wonderful.

Here are my current three:

_Butterfly Suicide 
Heart of Time
The Lost Spy_

Hey, all those titles sound rather catchy together, don't they? 

P.S. I've decided that I'm going to write a book called _Suicide Time Spy_ one day. That has to happen now...


----------



## skyemackinnon

NANMANME said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Misty! Your book looks wonderful.
> 
> Here are my current three:
> 
> _Butterfly Suicide
> Heart of Time
> The Lost Spy_
> 
> Hey, all those titles sound rather catchy together, don't they?
> 
> P.S. I've decided that I'm going to write a book called _Suicide Time Spy_ one day. That has to happen now...


Sounds like a bestseller!

Can't believe I'm in the top 3 now


----------



## Guest

skyemackinnon said:


> Sounds like a bestseller!
> 
> Can't believe I'm in the top 3 now


I know, right? I really am going to do it...so nobody poach it from me! Calling it digitally.

Good luck with the rest of your campaign, by the way!


----------



## Leena Maria

My list for today is:

Heart of Time
The Lost Spy
The Lost Corner which I just nominated.

Leena


----------



## TF Jacobs

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday, and don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
> 3 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
> 4 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
> 6 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
> 7 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
> 10 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
> 10 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
> 10 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
> 10 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
> 11 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
> 11 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
> 19 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
> 19 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
> 21 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
> 27 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> **************
> PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


Thanks for adding Untangling the Black Web, Steve! Top three nominated. Also, Lincoln, thanks for your earlier comments on getting the cover added to the signature. Super easy instructions, thanks!


----------



## arivoli

Nominated! Good luck everyone.

10 Days left...head over to my Facebook page,https://www.facebook.com/AliciaRivoli for a FREE giveaway!


----------



## lincolnjcole

arivoli said:


> Nominated! Good luck everyone.
> 
> 10 Days left...head over to my Facebook page,https://www.facebook.com/AliciaRivoli for a FREE giveaway!


Good luck.

*Twiddling thumbs in the waiting room*

Where did all the wine go? *hiccup*


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

And there's my rejection folks! I have to say. I don't feel that bad about it. There's a lot of momentum (I'm hoping!) from my campaign so I am looking forward to publishing the book and moving to the next project. Thanks for all who voted and supported me.


----------



## HilaryM

Hopefully, there will be a mad rush of acceptances for the last week in June.

Nominated:
Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## HilaryM

Nikki Landis Author said:


> And there's my rejection folks! I have to say. I don't feel that bad about it. There's a lot of momentum (I'm hoping!) from my campaign so I am looking forward to publishing the book and moving to the next project. Thanks for all who voted and supported me.


Sorry to hear that Nikki, and best of luck going forward! I'm sure you'll get lots of sales.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

HilaryM said:


> Sorry to hear that Nikki, and best of luck going forward! I'm sure you'll get lots of sales.


Thank you! I'll settle for some reviews and loyal readers. This has been a great experience and I have learned a lot.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Nikki Landis Author said:


> And there's my rejection folks! I have to say. I don't feel that bad about it. There's a lot of momentum (I'm hoping!) from my campaign so I am looking forward to publishing the book and moving to the next project. Thanks for all who voted and supported me.


Sorry, Nikki  Best of luck for the launch, though! You ran a fab campaign and it should really give you a kick-start on your release!


----------



## TJFlaxman

Just had my 'non-acceptance' through also. Bit disappointed, but not the end of the world. Ill try a couple more avenues I think, then probably put it out there myself. Thanks for everyone's support regardless. This is a fantastic resource, and really is wonderful to speak to other authors in the same boat. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer Bull

TJFlaxman said:


> Just had my 'non-acceptance' through also. Bit disappointed, but not the end of the world. Ill try a couple more avenues I think, then probably put it out there myself. Thanks for everyone's support regardless. This is a fantastic resource, and really is wonderful to speak to other authors in the same boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry, TJ  Best of luck trying the other avenues and with your release. Don't forget to push the Scout button for the email to go out no matter how you end up publishing!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Sad to see two more books not taken - they're really missing out on some good reads. Best of luck you two!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Nikki and TJ, sorry to hear the news, but you both have the right attitude.  Never give up, never surrender!

Nikki, You had a great campaign and I hope that translated to readers for you.  I may still be a plankton, but each time I do KS I do a little better sales-wise.  So you are off to a great start.

TJ- It's up to each of us to decide what path to take after a rejection, and I certainly don't blame you for trying other avenues.  Keep in mind that KS momentum fades quickly, so if you decide to self pub it, sooner is better than later.  I learned that on my last one.


----------



## SlimMoran

Hello from Provincetown- 
First, let me say Nicki and T.J. - I'm really sorry your books were not chosen. The covers for both were amazing. TJ yours reminded me of a painting by Childe Hassam- one of my favorite painters. A copy of his 1916 Fourth of July on Fifth Avenue hung in my room as a child- I bought it with my allowance.

I can't believe I only have 3 days to go. I've let up on the marketing. I'm sure my Facebook friends will be happy when it's over. And good luck Misty! I love the cover.
Okay, my 3 noms are Beyond Gaza- Heart of Time and Justice Returns.
Thank you all for nominating THE LOST SPY - like Skye I can't believe we're nearly at end here. I am working on the sequel up here about 79 pages in - so am mapping out the next two parts now. 
Sending virtual salt water taffy to all! Yes - I never figured out how to link the book- so hence the hard link below.
- Kate
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## arivoli

Nicki now TJ, sorry to hear your books weren't accepted. Keep pressing forward. Your books sound wonderful and I really like the covers. Good luck to you on your next journey.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Sorry, TJ and Nikki, but you both have good attitudes and your books will be published with ready-made fans looking forward to their release. 

Nominated: 
Instrument of the Devil 
Butterfly Suicide
The Lost Spy

Lincoln, thanks for your recommendation of Just Kindle Books, which gave a nice bump to my book over the weekend. 

Also want to give a nod to Author Shout, another of your recommendations. Their Scout promotion is 30 days long. They contacted me, saying since I only had 10 days left when I signed up, they would still honor their 30-day promotion time and do the remaining 20 days whenever I chose, whether KP selected the book or I published with KDP. For only $10, that seemed like an usually high level of personal service. Don't know yet what results their promo will yield, but they made a good first impression.


----------



## ID Johnson

So sorry to hear the news, Nikki and TJ. I was hopeful that they were waiting so long because they were going to take them both. But you will still publish amazing books however you choose to move forward, and I'm sure they will both be very successful. Can't wait to read the rest of each of them.
Nikki, I've been meaning to ask--did Victoria Cooper design some of your covers? 
Jennifer, can't wait to start reading Dead Close to Reality. Downloaded mine today. Best of luck with your release!!
Good luck to everyone in the waiting room and those still campaigning.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support. I actually feel really good about this book and release and I think it will be much more successful than any launch I have had up to this point. It's my best work to date so in that aspect it's hard not to think my writing needs vast improvement, however I guess we all doubt at some point. I've already got Fallen up on pre-order and I'll run the KU FREE promo for all of my voters soon.



ID Johnson said:


> So sorry to hear the news, Nikki and TJ. I was hopeful that they were waiting so long because they were going to take them both. But you will still publish amazing books however you choose to move forward, and I'm sure they will both be very successful. Can't wait to read the rest of each of them.
> Nikki, I've been meaning to ask--did Victoria Cooper design some of your covers?


Victoria has designed most of my covers and she is AMAZING. She did not design Fallen's cover though.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday, and I am waiting for a dump truck full of gravel to back into my yard and unload. Big home improvement project planned. Wish I knew what I was doing.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
2 days left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
3 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
5 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
6 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
9 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
9 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
9 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
9 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
10 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
10 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
18 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
18 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
20 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
26 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## David Thompson

Anyone else noticed something strange with the campaign stats, or is it just me?


----------



## skyemackinnon

David Thompson said:


> Anyone else noticed something strange with the campaign stats, or is it just me?


Mine haven't updated yet, even though they should have been over an hour ago.


----------



## David Thompson

skyemackinnon said:


> Mine haven't updated yet, even though they should have been over an hour ago.


Same here....did you have any problems with yesterday's stats?


----------



## skyemackinnon

David Thompson said:


> Same here....did you have any problems with yesterday's stats?


No yesterday was fine (and very pleasant increase in views)


----------



## David Thompson

skyemackinnon said:


> No yesterday was fine (and very pleasant increase in views)


Yes...a HUGE increase! And I've not done any promoting. Put it down to a glitch. Be interesting to see what happens today...if they get updated.


----------



## skyemackinnon

David Thompson said:


> Yes...a HUGE increase! And I've not done any promoting. Put it down to a glitch. Be interesting to see what happens today...if they get updated.


I put my increase down to being almost at the end of my campaign... Let's hope it's not a glitch


----------



## lincolnjcole

skyemackinnon said:


> I put my increase down to being almost at the end of my campaign... Let's hope it's not a glitch


Maybe Amazon did some hefty promoting of the kindle scout website across other channels and got everyone a sizable boost in page views! They do that occasionally, which really helps the hot and trending books!

Playing the waiting game still.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Day four in the waiting room.  I was a little worried that while everyone else had long wait times, I would get a rejection right away, so I'm actually feeling pretty good about being in the waiting room! 

I nominate other books when I have a chance between folks on the list.  Yesterday I had four books I nominated that were not selected, instead of the one here or there we have been getting lately.  I think KS is trying to catch up, so hopefully wait times will start improving.  Just a hunch on my part, I have no secret knowledge.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for all of us in the waiting room!


----------



## TF Jacobs

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Day four in the waiting room. I was a little worried that while everyone else had long wait times, I would get a rejection right away, so I'm actually feeling pretty good about being in the waiting room!
> 
> I nominate other books when I have a chance between folks on the list. Yesterday I had four books I nominated that were not selected, instead of the one here or there we have been getting lately. I think KS is trying to catch up, so hopefully wait times will start improving. Just a hunch on my part, I have no secret knowledge.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for all of us in the waiting room!


Hopefully your theory is right and they start catching up, also hoping they select some books to close out June, including yours and Lincoln's. By the way, my stats have not updated either today.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> So sorry to hear the news, Nikki and TJ. I was hopeful that they were waiting so long because they were going to take them both. But you will still publish amazing books however you choose to move forward, and I'm sure they will both be very successful. Can't wait to read the rest of each of them.
> Nikki, I've been meaning to ask--did Victoria Cooper design some of your covers?
> Jennifer, can't wait to start reading Dead Close to Reality. Downloaded mine today. Best of luck with your release!!
> Good luck to everyone in the waiting room and those still campaigning.


Thanks so much, ID  I hope you enjoy it! I'm very quickly remembering how bad I am at marketing since the book has gone live


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Day four in the waiting room. I was a little worried that while everyone else had long wait times, I would get a rejection right away, so I'm actually feeling pretty good about being in the waiting room!
> 
> I nominate other books when I have a chance between folks on the list. Yesterday I had four books I nominated that were not selected, instead of the one here or there we have been getting lately. I think KS is trying to catch up, so hopefully wait times will start improving. Just a hunch on my part, I have no secret knowledge.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for all of us in the waiting room!


I noticed that and wondered if they were having another catch up with outstanding books. Got yours sitting on my past noms list and crossing my fingers for you (as well as the others in the waiting room here!)


----------



## Rachel W

My stats are still not updated, is anyone else still having problems with theirs?


----------



## SlimMoran

My stats aren't updated either. 
-Kate


----------



## Guest

SlimMoran said:


> My stats aren't updated either.
> -Kate


Total randomness here...but Kate, if your book doesn't get selected, I will eat my hat. Seriously. I'll just have to throw some condiments on it first. That'll make it easier to consume. Maybe.


----------



## arivoli

SlimMoran said:


> My stats aren't updated either.
> -Kate


Mine aren't updated yet either...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dang!  I shouldn't have said anything.  I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!

I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang! I shouldn't have said anything. I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy. I'll keep you posted.


Keep us informed about how the launch goes and best of luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang! I shouldn't have said anything. I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy. I'll keep you posted.


 I was not expecting that! Sorry, Julianne. On the plus side, you should have an amazing launch... best of luck


----------



## arivoli

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang! I shouldn't have said anything. I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy. I'll keep you posted.


Oh no! I'm so sorry. I'll be watching for your launch. Good luck to you!


----------



## stillmyheart

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang! I shouldn't have said anything. I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy. I'll keep you posted.


I saw that you hadn't been selected while looking at my previous selections, and was very surprised. I thought for sure they'd snatch that one up. Can't wait to get my copy, though!

Meanwhile I'm still in the waiting room. Coming up on 10 days. To say I'm anxious and impatient is an understatement...


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang! I shouldn't have said anything. I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy. I'll keep you posted.


Seriously? So very sorry to hear that, Julianne. I still think this book is going to do very well. You've got something special here!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang! I shouldn't have said anything. I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy. I'll keep you posted.


Darn! I thought that one was it. I can't wait to download and read it though. Best of luck on your launch. Seems like they are tough right now.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang! I shouldn't have said anything. I must have angered the KS deities. Never give up, never surrender!
> 
> I'll get ready to hit that publish button, hopefully tomorrow, and then I'll have a couple free days so folks who nominated and anyone else who is interested can snag a free copy. I'll keep you posted.


Wow, Julianne, that's hard to believe with the terrific campaign you ran. But you're too tough to let this blip get you down. No retreat, no surrender. With your already-extensive customer base, your launch will be outstanding.

Thank you again for your post about stats, which was really enlightening to this Scout virgin.

I'd wish you good luck, but your hard work is more likely to lead to success in the long haul.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Dang! Julianne, your stellar campaign shows you that there is definitely a market for your book. I'm sure it will be successful still.


----------



## Misty Mount

SlimMoran said:


> Hello from Provincetown-
> First, let me say Nicki and T.J. - I'm really sorry your books were not chosen. The covers for both were amazing. TJ yours reminded me of a painting by Childe Hassam- one of my favorite painters. A copy of his 1916 Fourth of July on Fifth Avenue hung in my room as a child- I bought it with my allowance.
> 
> I can't believe I only have 3 days to go. I've let up on the marketing. I'm sure my Facebook friends will be happy when it's over. And good luck Misty! I love the cover.
> Okay, my 3 noms are Beyond Gaza- Heart of Time and Justice Returns.
> Thank you all for nominating THE LOST SPY - like Skye I can't believe we're nearly at end here. I am working on the sequel up here about 79 pages in - so am mapping out the next two parts now.
> Sending virtual salt water taffy to all! Yes - I never figured out how to link the book- so hence the hard link below.
> - Kate
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


Thanks so much!! Not as nice as your color coordinated cover, but hey


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone!  Nick was my forth rodeo, and I was already plenty good at accepting rejection from back in my agent searching days, lol.  Who knows?  Maybe the fifth time will be the charm.  I've got the next one ready to go and will probably start that campaign in early-ish July.  

Don't get discouraged if your books aren't selected, only 1-3% of submissions are.  I've seen some mighty fine books get the ax, as well as a couple I personally found unreadable get selected.  It's all about what KS thinks they can sell, and that's the same as any other publisher.

Fingers crossed for everybody.  And KS is certainly playing catch up.  My scout rec list had 6 rejected books today (27th), and there's already one for tomorrow.  I expect those who have been waiting for news for a while will get some soon.


----------



## James.L.G

Some thoughts.

Still new to all this Kindle Scout thing. I was wondering a few things, and forgive me if it is buried somewhere back in the 700 odd pages of this thread. 

As a 'Nominator' I am incentivised by KS to only choose books on their last day as nominating gives me a) more points for nominating (in theory I could nominate 3 new books every day or two) which leads to b) more possible nominations due to turnover.

I personally don't care about the KS leaderboard I'm so far down that I don't care, but it may be one reason for a big boost of nominations on the last day or two of a campaign. 

Additionally, I have wondered what KS take into account when selecting books. If they see a flood of people nominating on the last day, they don't click on the read more, or anything, but just vote, they may take that into account. They may be more likely to select the books that have had people expand the view and read the full excerpt and then vote. 

If I was running the thing. I would weight heavily towards books that people expanded and read the excerpt all the way through and interacted with the book the most, over the number of votes. Number of votes is only one parameter. Then they might also choose based on some other weird thing that only the Amazon insiders have knowledge about.

There are still quite a few in the waiting room that I have voted for that ended all the way back on 16 and 18 June. It might not mean much but the longer in the waiting room surely has to be better? I haven't been around long but that seems like a long time.


----------



## skyemackinnon

I woke up to four rejected book emails and campaign stats still stuck on the 26th. Not giving me much hope for my final two days.


----------



## James.L.G

skyemackinnon said:


> I woke up to four rejected book emails and campaign stats still stuck on the 26th. Not giving me much hope for my final two days.


I'll be nominating you, as soon as Beyond Gaza and The Lost Spy finish today.


----------



## David Thompson

James.L.G said:


> Some thoughts.
> 
> Still new to all this Kindle Scout thing. I was wondering a few things, and forgive me if it is buried somewhere back in the 700 odd pages of this thread.
> 
> As a 'Nominator' I am incentivised by KS to only choose books on their last day as nominating gives me a) more points for nominating (in theory I could nominate 3 new books every day or two) which leads to b) more possible nominations due to turnover.
> 
> I personally don't care about the KS leaderboard I'm so far down that I don't care, but it may be one reason for a big boost of nominations on the last day or two of a campaign.
> 
> Additionally, I have wondered what KS take into account when selecting books. If they see a flood of people nominating on the last day, they don't click on the read more, or anything, but just vote, they may take that into account. They may be more likely to select the books that have had people expand the view and read the full excerpt and then vote.
> 
> If I was running the thing. I would weight heavily towards books that people expanded and read the excerpt all the way through and interacted with the book the most, over the number of votes. Number of votes is only one parameter. Then they might also choose based on some other weird thing that only the Amazon insiders have knowledge about.
> 
> There are still quite a few in the waiting room that I have voted for that ended all the way back on 16 and 18 June. It might not mean much but the longer in the waiting room surely has to be better? I haven't been around long but that seems like a long time.


I'm one of the ones from the 16th and I have a theory! Ta! Da! (Who doesn't when it comes to KS?)

It may well be that those campaigns with lots of nominations get sorted first...those with few have to wait...like mine!...OR it could be a stepped process...and the longer you're kept waiting the more steps you've overcome...OR..it could be that those waiting a long time are writers that enjoy beer, wine, cookies and now....cake!

Who knows??


----------



## David Thompson

David Thompson said:


> I'm one of the ones from the 16th and I have a theory! Ta! Da! (Who doesn't when it comes to KS?)
> 
> It may well be that those campaigns with lots of nominations get sorted first...those with few have to wait...like mine!...OR it could be a stepped process...and the longer you're kept waiting the more steps you've overcome...OR..it could be that those waiting a long time are writers that enjoy beer, wine, cookies and now....cake!
> 
> Who knows??


And five minutes later I got the email! LOL

This one is still going though: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Wednesday. It is warm outside, but oddly dark and gloomy. I had two bills come unexpectedly due yesterday and my bank account is resembling a lithograph of the Lusitania, in mid-sink. The summer slump in book sales is not being kind to me, not one little bit. I think Jeff Bezos might be jealous of my masculine beard, and taking it out by locking my books in a safe deposit box lined with indigo kryptonite.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
1 day left  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
2 days left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
4 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
5 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
8 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
8 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
8 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
8 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
9 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
9 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
17 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
17 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
19 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
22 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
25 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## SlimMoran

Morning all from Provincetown- My stats still have not updated since Monday. Skye has yours? Anyone else? 
Working on the next book - knee deep in research about the Polish Red Cross - this one takes place in Poland and Berlin.

- Kate

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## KitSarge

I'm very sorry to hear about so many rejections. It seems that Tuesday is KS's big day to send out notifications. BTW Kate, I think your cover and premise are great, good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Good luck everyone! Still nominating over here on my end when I can, and just sitting in the waiting room to hear one way or another!


----------



## arivoli

SlimMoran said:


> Morning all from Provincetown- My stats still have not updated since Monday. Skye has yours? Anyone else?
> Working on the next book - knee deep in research about the Polish Red Cross - this one takes place in Poland and Berlin.
> 
> - Kate
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


Mine haven't updated either. I hope they get it fixed quickly. I feel bad for those whose campaign is nearing completion, like yours, or have already finished and their stats are still in the air.

Love your story by the way, it seems so intriguing!


----------



## arivoli

David Thompson said:


> And five minutes later I got the email! LOL
> 
> This one is still going though: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO


I'm so sorry. Seems like yesterday was a big day to let people know. Good luck with your launch of your book and with your new book.


----------



## Sugar14

SlimMoran said:


> Morning all from Provincetown- My stats still have not updated since Monday. Skye has yours? Anyone else?
> Working on the next book - knee deep in research about the Polish Red Cross - this one takes place in Poland and Berlin.
> 
> - Kate
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


Mine haven't updated either. I was gone all day yesterday and didn't get to stop over here, but I'm glad I did this morning. I'm not alone and they don't hate my book and not nominating it LOL


----------



## Sugar14

lincolnjcole said:


> Good luck everyone! Still nominating over here on my end when I can, and just sitting in the waiting room to hear one way or another!


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sugar14

SlimMoran said:


> Morning all from Provincetown- My stats still have not updated since Monday. Skye has yours? Anyone else?
> Working on the next book - knee deep in research about the Polish Red Cross - this one takes place in Poland and Berlin.
> 
> - Kate
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


Last day and I'm rooting for you! I'll be retweeting for you on twitter and I'll share on facebook. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

lincolnjcole said:


> Good luck everyone! Still nominating over here on my end when I can, and just sitting in the waiting room to hear one way or another!


Lincoln, I think you're going to get it for sure. I'd be surprised if either you or Misty don't "get the call" soon. Both of you just ran _phenomenal_ campaigns.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

My stats still haven't updated either. Nothing new since 6/25.

This a.m., I received the notice from Amazon about Julianne's book not being selected. Looking forward to your launch, Julianne.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M04E0G1OTGYW


----------



## TF Jacobs

NANMANME said:


> Lincoln, I think you're going to get it for sure. I'd be surprised if either you or Misty don't "get the call" soon. Both of you just ran _phenomenal_ campaigns.


I agree, I'm hoping they both get selected! Either way I plan to read them.


----------



## lincolnjcole

TF Jacobs said:


> I agree, I'm hoping they both get selected! Either way I plan to read them.


Thanks so much!

I'll keep everyone informed about my process post campaign (selected or not) and then hopefully get busy writing the next book to submit either way!


----------



## Guest

TF Jacobs said:


> I agree, I'm hoping they both get selected! Either way I plan to read them.


Same here, sir. Both look super solid!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Has anyone messaged them about the frozen stats yet?


----------



## Rachel W

I don't mind messaging them - I need to about something else anyway.


----------



## CABarrett

James.L.G said:


> Some thoughts.
> 
> Still new to all this Kindle Scout thing. I was wondering a few things, and forgive me if it is buried somewhere back in the 700 odd pages of this thread.
> 
> As a 'Nominator' I am incentivised by KS to only choose books on their last day as nominating gives me a) more points for nominating (in theory I could nominate 3 new books every day or two) which leads to b) more possible nominations due to turnover.
> 
> I personally don't care about the KS leaderboard I'm so far down that I don't care, but it may be one reason for a big boost of nominations on the last day or two of a campaign.


I've only been following KS closely since April, but I've played a lot of video games and watched people maximize points. I agree with you that the leaderboard rewards last minute nominating and a lot of people might just browse what's ending soon. I really wonder what stats they see at Amazon that we don't... particularly whether "publishing power" affects anything (since it's being calculated).

It also seems clear to me that there must be editorial pressures behind the scenes that explain some of the books they've passed up, so maybe their data analysis is much less sophisticated than we imagine and it's just a matter of getting a foot in the editor's door.

And _Nick of Time_ is live, and on its way to my Kindle - that roller coaster scene stuck with me and I am excited to read more.


----------



## lincolnjcole

CABarrett said:


> It also seems clear to me that there must be editorial pressures behind the scenes that explain some of the books they've passed up, so maybe their data analysis is much less sophisticated than we imagine and it's just a matter of getting a foot in the editor's door.


I doubt that there is any editorial pressure to explain books they have passed up. We don't know exactly what they are looking for at any given time, so often a book can get passed up because of bad timing. That doesn't make it a bad book, but it also doesn't make it a bad decision on their part.

Don't get me wrong, an editor might have to explain why they passed if one of the books they turned down becomes the next martian, but if anything they have to justify more the ones they HAVE picked that were flops.

One HUGE thing to keep in mind: Kindle Scout is a way for amazon to grab reader favorite books that they can use to sell services like PRIME READING and KINDLE UNLIMITED and reinforce their own netflix like book offerings. If your book is good enough to be picked up by a top five publisher, why are you here anyway when you could get wide distribution through a publisher with a thirty thousand dollar advance.

If the Amazon team passes down a message "we need more marketable romance" then they start taking more romance books, if they say "we need more fantasy" then that's what they pick. They will also take books that are so scary good they just can't turn them down, but in general those are few and far between (and we aren't exactly the best judges of that anyway) but in some cases those scary good books end up being flops in the sales and then they have to justify that.

All around, Amazon has way more data about their process, the books that get nominated, and even the editorial pressures of what kinds of books they should be choosing at a given time, so all we can do is hope that the stars align and our book gets the greenlight.


----------



## Guest

IMO, the KS leaderboard thing is absolutely pointless. What's the incentive to be one of the top dogs on it? My Scout Score is currently at 1,200 and I feel fine. There's no internal pressure to rake up the points as far as I'm concerned. I read and review the selected when I can. And I do it solely for the writers who've "made it" on that platform (to support them, duh)...not for any of the score whoring. If Amazon truly wanted to encourage more users to nominate and review books, throw some piddly incentives at people.

For example, if someone were to reach the score of twenty-five hundred or even 5K, reward them with a five buck (or ten, even) GC. That'd be a cool little thing to do for everyone who fuels these campaigns. Create a genuine reward system for the base. I've been scouting since November of 2015, so it'd be nice to see something like that one day. Just a thought. But what do I know? I'm simply an idiot.


----------



## Sugar14

lincolnjcole said:


> I doubt that there is any editorial pressure to explain books they have passed up. We don't know exactly what they are looking for at any given time, so often a book can get passed up because of bad timing. That doesn't make it a bad book, but it also doesn't make it a bad decision on their part.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, an editor might have to explain why they passed if one of the books they turned down becomes the next martian, but if anything they have to justify more the ones they HAVE picked that were flops.
> 
> One HUGE thing to keep in mind: Kindle Scout is a way for amazon to grab reader favorite books that they can use to sell services like PRIME READING and KINDLE UNLIMITED and reinforce their own netflix like book offerings. If your book is good enough to be picked up by a top five publisher, why are you here anyway when you could get wide distribution through a publisher with a thirty thousand dollar advance.
> 
> If the Amazon team passes down a message "we need more marketable romance" then they start taking more romance books, if they say "we need more fantasy" then that's what they pick. They will also take books that are so scary good they just can't turn them down, but in general those are few and far between (and we aren't exactly the best judges of that anyway) but in some cases those scary good books end up being flops in the sales and then they have to justify that.
> 
> All around, Amazon has way more data about their process, the books that get nominated, and even the editorial pressures of what kinds of books they should be choosing at a given time, so all we can do is hope that the stars align and our book gets the greenlight.


EXACTLY to all of this, which is why you keep giving them books, even if they turn down 20 of them, the 21 might be what they are looking for at the time. Amazon is about making money and they will take what makes them money and leave the rest in a heap on the floor for us to make money with. I was fully aware of it going in that romance isn't their top choice of books very often, but I have to hope eventually one of these times mine is exactly what they are looking for at the exact right time.


----------



## lincolnjcole

NANMANME said:


> IMO, the KS leaderboard thing is absolutely pointless. What's the incentive to be one of the top dogs on it? My Scout Score is currently at 1,200 and I feel fine. There's no internal pressure to rake up the points as far as I'm concerned. I read and review the selected when I can. And I do it solely for the writers who've "made it" on that platform (to support them, duh)...not for any of the score whoring. If Amazon truly wanted to encourage more users to nominate and review books, throw some piddly incentives at people.
> 
> For example, if someone were to reach the score of twenty-five hundred or even 5K, reward them with a five buck-or ten, even-GC. That'd be a cool little thing to do for everyone who fuels these campaigns. Just a thought. But what do I know? I'm simply an idiot.


I doubt they are going to include a monetary incentive because then participation would be backwards (amazon would essentially be paying for reviews).

Adding a little competition in doesn't really hurt the program, and I'm sure it helps a little. For every one of you who thinks the board is pointless, there is someone out there who just loves competition and climbing up the ranking charts of something who will actually increase participation to become a 'leader'.



Sugar14 said:


> I was fully aware of it going in that romance isn't their top choice of books very often, but I have to hope eventually one of these times mine is exactly what they are looking for at the exact right time.


For sure.

for context:

Romance - 89 titles
SCI-FI & FANTASY - 94 titles
MT&S - 118 titles
Literature & fiction - 180 titles

The thing is though, each comes in different spurts. You might see 10 romance picked all at once, and then none for weeks or months.

PS See that list I just referenced here of all KS titles


----------



## Guest

lincolnjcole said:


> I doubt they are going to include a monetary incentive because then participation would be backwards (amazon would essentially be paying for reviews).


True enough. I just fail to see why anybody would care to be at the top of the leaderboard as it stands. Perhaps it's a pride thing?


----------



## CABarrett

lincolnjcole said:


> I doubt that there is any editorial pressure to explain books they have passed up. We don't know exactly what they are looking for at any given time, so often a book can get passed up because of bad timing. That doesn't make it a bad book, but it also doesn't make it a bad decision on their part.


We're in complete agreement. I worded it poorly, what I meant by "editorial pressure" was that I'm guessing they have concerns like overall genre performance and whether the book is too similar to something already in their catalog that impact their evaluation and will always be invisible to us "scouts."


----------



## lincolnjcole

CABarrett said:


> We're in complete agreement. I worded it poorly, what I meant by "editorial pressure" was that I'm guessing they have concerns like overall genre performance and whether the book is too similar to something already in their catalog that impact their evaluation and will always be invisible to us "scouts."


Ah, very true. When my book was selected last year, it ran right alongside another sort of similar book that actually stayed on hot and trending longer than my book. I got about twice the page views, but she got about 80 more hours hot and trending. I was really worried during the waiting game that her book would get picked over mine simply because hers seemed like a really great read and she had some tremendous stats over it, and mine would get declined simply because they had already taken something like it.

In fact, mine was picked and hers was declined, but I don't think it was because of 'similarity' necessarily, but there could have been a million other reasons why that happened. I won't even say my book was really that great or anything (I have fun with writing my silly and ridiculous books, but that's about as far as I can take it!) it just happened to scratch some itch for the editorial team.

That being said, I will say that if I hadn't pushed for 4,500 page views and getting a lot of eyeballs on my book, I don't know that it would have still been picked. A lot of people argue time and again that hot and trending and page views don't matter and it all comes down to the editorial team (which is mostly true) but I would count myself as living proof that working your butt off to make your campaign stand out does matter (if only for learning HOW to work your butt off marketing).


----------



## lincolnjcole

Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story. 

Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


----------



## arivoli

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


Oh wow! I thought for sure yours would make it through! Good luck with your launch. I have a feeling it will be a hit for you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

arivoli said:


> Oh wow! I thought for sure yours would make it through! Good luck with your launch. I have a feeling it will be a hit for you!


It's actually nice just being done with it to clear up my road map. I've got my launch plan designed out and ready to go and just need to get to work


----------



## skyemackinnon

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


That was unexpected... Good luck with your launch!


----------



## Cecelia

Hi:
I am doing a Kindle Scout campaign for the first time. A friend directed me here. My book is catergorised as literature and is more in the style of Sweet Dreams romance or Chinese Cinderella than a Science Fiction, mystery or thriller so I feel it is very lonely suttung out there: 
Please nominate me on: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1PAUPT98SQQY0 
(P.s. I adore fantasy fiction myself and am nominating others in turn.)
Yours Truly
Cecelia


----------



## stillmyheart

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


Oh, wow, that was fast, and unexpected! I'll definitely be snagging it when it's out though.

Day ten for me. The more awesome books that don't get selected, the more anxious I get...


----------



## debbieburkewriter

lincolnjcole said:


> It's actually nice just being done with it to clear up my road map. I've got my launch plan designed out and ready to go and just need to get to work


Great attitude, Lincoln! People like you and Julianne who've been through this several times set an example for us newbies about how to brush off rejection and move forward with Plan B.

Glad you received some editorial feedback. That probably means you were seriously in the running or they wouldn't have taken the time to make suggestions.


----------



## SlimMoran

Wow, Lincoln, I'm gobsmacked. Your forge ahead attitude is an example for us newbies. But, damn.

Well, I've got one more day. My stats are still stuck on June 25th - so I've given up any campaigning and just researching the next book and going to the beach.

I still haven't figured out how to put my cover up so here is the hard link for THE LOST SPY.
Thank you all for nominating it.

- Kate
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


Dang, Lincoln, I thought you had it for sure. Awesome about the feedback, though. I hope they start doing that more often. I hadn't thought about the cross on the cover being questionable, but they are pretty fussy about what is and isn't acceptable. Understandably, but I wish they would post a nice long list of things they don't like. Good luck on the launch, and I am really super enjoying Raven's Peak.


----------



## ID Johnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


I'm really surprised and sorry to hear that. I thought they'd choose your book for sure. If anyone knows how to market a book, though, it's you. Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Nick of Time is indeed live on Kindle, and available through KU. However, it's having big fun free days from June 30th to July 4th, so do go snag a copy and tell everyone you know! 

https://www.amazon.com/Nick-Time-Julianne-Q-Johnson-ebook/dp/B073F1P82S


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, everyone! Nick was my forth rodeo, and I was already plenty good at accepting rejection from back in my agent searching days, lol. Who knows? Maybe the fifth time will be the charm. I've got the next one ready to go and will probably start that campaign in early-ish July.
> 
> Don't get discouraged if your books aren't selected, only 1-3% of submissions are. I've seen some mighty fine books get the ax, as well as a couple I personally found unreadable get selected. It's all about what KS thinks they can sell, and that's the same as any other publisher.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everybody. And KS is certainly playing catch up. My scout rec list had 6 rejected books today (27th), and there's already one for tomorrow. I expect those who have been waiting for news for a while will get some soon.


I had my fingers crossed for you. I'll read and review it, hoping for a good launch for you and willing to do my small part.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

I haven't picked a winner in forever. I'd think that my nomination skills were cursed, but it's happening to everyone. I'm tired of seeing those "Thank you for nominating..." emails, and ready to see the "Congratulations..." emails. Did they pick any winners this week?


----------



## stillmyheart

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time is indeed live on Kindle, and available through KU. However, it's having big fun free days from June 30th to July 4th, so do go snag a copy and tell everyone you know!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nick-Time-Julianne-Q-Johnson-ebook/dp/B073F1P82S


I'll snag it on one of the free days XD Bit short on funds at the moment. Hoping to get some reading done while on vacation later this month, and I think this may be one of the ones I try to tackle.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dang, Lincoln, I thought you had it for sure. Awesome about the feedback, though. I hope they start doing that more often. I hadn't thought about the cross on the cover being questionable, but they are pretty fussy about what is and isn't acceptable. Understandably, but I wish they would post a nice long list of things they don't like. Good luck on the launch, and I am really super enjoying Raven's Peak.


Thanks so much! Thank you everyone for the kind words!

I knew the cross thing could be an issue with acceptance and gave it a lot of thought but I really like the cover so I stuck with it and I'm not going to second guess now!

I'll post some updates about my launch plans for the book and I'm actually really excited to be able to handle the launch on my own and try out some stuff. It'll be a pretty wordy post in a couple of weeks and I'll make sure everyone here can get an advance copy or the book 100 percent free as soon as my editor is finished with it!


----------



## stillmyheart

Alyson Larrabee said:


> I haven't picked a winner in forever. I'd think that my nomination skills were cursed, but it's happening to everyone. I'm tired of seeing those "Thank you for nominating..." emails, and ready to see the "Congratulations..." emails. Did they pick any winners this week?


They haven't selected anybody since June 12. They're being very picky this month.


----------



## David Thompson

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


Very sorry to hear that Lincoln. Maybe they do deal with those books that have a lot of noms first? That was certainly the case with yours. Wishing you an incredible launch...the book and author deserve it.

Thanks for all your insight as well...looking forward to reading your next blog. Keep up the good work!

DT


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well that blew my mind. I was certain Lincoln was a shoe-in.

A cross on the cover?

Man, I better stop writing my Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp books...


----------



## J.B. Markes

I'm a little shocked that a book would get rejected primarily because of the cover. I understand that a good cover might help sell it, but not long ago they were changing covers for KP books without consulting with the authors beforehand. So why not just pick up the book and switch the cover to one of their liking?

The cross does seem to fit the genre perfectly though. We know by title and cover exactly what we are getting into there. Well, good luck with self-pubbing it!


----------



## lincolnjcole

J.B. Markes said:


> I'm a little shocked that a book would get rejected primarily because of the cover. I understand that a good cover might help sell it, but not long ago they were changing covers for KP books without consulting with the authors beforehand. So why not just pick up the book and switch the cover to one of their liking?
> 
> The cross does seem to fit the genre perfectly though. We know by title and cover exactly what we are getting into there. Well, good luck with self-pubbing it!


Thanks!


----------



## Rachel W

Just to let you all know, I emailed KS about the stat's issue last night and will let you know as soon as I hear back.  Was thinking that it might be something to do with the recent international cyber attack though.....or maybe my imagination is just running away with me after all the research for Tikopia ><


----------



## HilaryM

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


Wow! Like so many others I really thought you'd get picked. And I like the cover, for what it's worth!!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Sorry, Lincoln  On the plus side, you're going to have one huge launch with all the work you did! I have to agree with JB... I'm surprised the main reason for reject was due to the cover. They're quite capable (and have already done so for some existing titles) of changing the cover without too much trouble. Best of luck with the launch!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. My week at work was completely switched around - but I wound up having today off. I've got a meeting at noontime with my regional publisher to discuss a new book project. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
1 day left  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
3 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
4 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
7 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
7 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
7 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
7 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
8 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
8 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
16 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
16 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
18 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
21 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
24 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## David Thompson

Anyone had any campaign updates yet?

And do you think there's something happening we don't know about? New head of department? Only two books chosen this month? Really good books not chosen despite the stats? No updates? Hmmm. The plot thickens.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Beyond Gaza by Yvonne Crow
The Lost Spy by Kate Moira Ryan
Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon

Good luck to al three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## greatbrit

SlimMoran said:


> Wow, Lincoln, I'm gobsmacked. Your forge ahead attitude is an example for us newbies. But, damn.
> 
> Well, I've got one more day. My stats are still stuck on June 25th - so I've given up any campaigning and just researching the next book and going to the beach.
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to put my cover up so here is the hard link for THE LOST SPY.
> Thank you all for nominating it.
> 
> - Kate
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


I haven't been visiting the KBoards lately, but was googling because my stats are stuck too (I notified Scout yesterday, not realizing everyone has the same problem), and landed here. I just nominated yours, Kate, and wanted to say that cover is awesome! I noticed it the first day, and also noticed you have never left H+T. Best of luck.

My strategy for Perfect Chloe, https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RC697OUAZWRF (16 days left) has been to wait until it is no longer in H+T, then go begging to the next group of people, trying to stagger the nominations over the 30 days. I didn't notify anyone for the first five days because that's when the books automatically show at the top of each genre, so I hoped that would be enough advertising to get some hits, but that didn't work out as I never got onto H+T during that time. But with the staggered advertising on Wattpad, FB, etc., I have had solid H+T most days since.

-Paul


----------



## SlimMoran

"I haven't been visiting the KBoards lately, but was googling because my stats are stuck too (I notified Scout yesterday, not realizing everyone has the same problem), and landed here. I just nominated yours, Kate, and wanted to say that cover is awesome! I noticed it the first day, and also noticed you have never left H+T. Best of luck."

Hi Paul- Thank you! It's a bit of a bummer for me to have my last four says of stats stuck - but it's also been a bit liberating - I'm like whatever - I'll plug it one more time on FB and be done. I love your cover and the tag line is brilliant. I look forward to reading it. Your cover is also quite beautiful and evocative - like it's shot through a rainy window.

Forgive the ignorance - what is Wattpad? How do you promote your book through wattpad?

And thank you everyone for the noms! Lincoln, I started checking out Raven's peak last night. I'm mostly a historical/mystery reader so I'm looking forward to expanding my genre palate.
All the best - Kate
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1FSVYOF8JRNJC


----------



## lincolnjcole

SlimMoran said:


> And thank you everyone for the noms! Lincoln, I started checking out Raven's peak last night. I'm mostly a historical/mystery reader so I'm looking forward to expanding my genre palate.


Thanks! it is super different from what you've probably read before so I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## greatbrit

SlimMoran said:


> Forgive the ignorance - what is Wattpad? How do you promote your book through wattpad?


Thanks for the kind comments about my cover and tag line!

https://www.wattpad.com is a place for writers to chat and display their talents. I used to be on Amazon's WriteOn, which was an awesome site where I got tons of feedback on Perfect Chloe, and a fantastic bunch of supportive writers and readers. When that closed down, we all went hunting for other venues, and Wattpad is where most of us landed. They have forums, like here, so you can try to push your books there (except they have strict rules about advertising in the forums, and about external links). If you get to know a few people, they often try to help by spreading the word. If you are interested in flash fiction, we have a weekly challenge (500 words) you might want to try; it's a great way to get to know people ( https://www.wattpad.com/forums/discussion/comment/39763096/#Comment_39763096 )


----------



## Rachel W

Here's the reply from Amazon:

"We are writing to let you know that we are investigating this issue with the campaign data not being updated for your book. We’ll provide an update within the next 7 days."

I really hope they fix if faster than 7 days!!  Guess I can stop checking it every hour though.


----------



## TF Jacobs

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! it is super different from what you've probably read before so I hope you enjoy it!


Looking forward to reading Everett Exorcism still. And because of your awesome campaign and marketing ideas, I'm curious to see what you can do with it on your own. I bet you will make it super successful.


----------



## skyemackinnon

Rachel W said:


> Here's the reply from Amazon:
> 
> "We are writing to let you know that we are investigating this issue with the campaign data not being updated for your book. We'll provide an update within the next 7 days."
> 
> I really hope they fix if faster than 7 days!! Guess I can stop checking it every hour though.


My campaign ends tomorrow, so would have been nice to see my final stats...


----------



## arivoli

skyemackinnon said:


> My campaign ends tomorrow, so would have been nice to see my final stats...


I hope it's fixed soon. I love seeing my stats every morning and knowing what I need to change/fix or know what was working. I have 7 days remaining, I would like to know my final stats also. 
Good luck to you on your final day!! I'm hoping for the best for everyone.


----------



## Rachel W

I know, it's really frustrating - my book hasn't been in H&T for three days and I've got no idea how many views I'm getting.  I've got 3 separate promotions running as well and feel totally blind!


----------



## Sugar14

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


Sorry, Lincoln, but as you said, now at least you know, and you're an expert at launch and at KS to a degree, since you pubbed with them once already. I always have the attitude that if it doesn't work out, hey, at least we have the ability to go pub it ourselves. You mentioning the 4,500 page views is like holy man, I'm screwed. I've been stuck at 2.3K since Monday, so I don't know what's there now and there's 16 days left in the campaign. I have a dream catcher on my cover, they'll probably say that's too religious too LOL Oh well, it's been great exposure and I've noticed an uptick in the page reads on KU since I started the campaign, so there's that a least.

Good luck with the launch!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Sugar14 said:


> Sorry, Lincoln, but as you said, now at least you know, and you're an expert at launch and at KS to a degree, since you pubbed with them once already. I always have the attitude that if it doesn't work out, hey, at least we have the ability to go pub it ourselves. You mentioning the 4,500 page views is like holy man, I'm screwed. I've been stuck at 2.3K since Monday, so I don't know what's there now and there's 16 days left in the campaign. I have a dream catcher on my cover, they'll probably say that's too religious too LOL Oh well, it's been great exposure and I've noticed an uptick in the page reads on KU since I started the campaign, so there's that a least.
> 
> Good luck with the launch!


They haven't sent out the rejection notice yet (with my 'signup for email' note on there) so I'm thinking whatever has gone wrong with their system and services with the page views is something internal that is affecting them on a much harsher scope than they want to let on. Normally, the rejection note would have come after the note went to everyone else (I know because it isn't my first rejection by them!). Plotting out the launch is actually kind of fun and I need to hurry up and finish books II and III to be ready!

Speaking of which: final stats!

Final pageviews - 11,691
Final hours H&T - 665/720 (92%)

I'm hoping to get a decent number of people to click over from the nominations to the free copy offer, so I'll let you guys know the percent! I'm going to build up a giveaway page on instafreebie (or bookfunnel) to give copies away, and then start promoting that 2 months before launch. Then, from that list, when the book goes live I'll mark it free during first few days and ask people to download the free copy and then post the review that has been percolating for the last 2 months prior to launch.

With luck, I'll be able to fully capitalize from Amazon's Kindle Scout launch plan of early copy reviews without losing anything by not getting picked!


----------



## Sugar14

lincolnjcole said:


> They haven't sent out the rejection notice yet (with my 'signup for email' note on there) so I'm thinking whatever has gone wrong with their system and services with the page views is something internal that is affecting them on a much harsher scope than they want to let on. Normally, the rejection note would have come after the note went to everyone else (I know because it isn't my first rejection by them!). Plotting out the launch is actually kind of fun and I need to hurry up and finish books II and III to be ready!
> 
> Speaking of which: final stats!
> 
> Final pageviews - 11,691
> Final hours H&T - 665/720 (92%)
> 
> I'm hoping to get a decent number of people to click over from the nominations to the free copy offer, so I'll let you guys know the percent! I'm going to build up a giveaway page on instafreebie (or bookfunnel) to give copies away, and then start promoting that 2 months before launch. Then, from that list, when the book goes live I'll mark it free during first few days and ask people to download the free copy and then post the review that has been percolating for the last 2 months prior to launch.
> 
> With luck, I'll be able to fully capitalize from Amazon's Kindle Scout launch plan of early copy reviews without losing anything by not getting picked!


So I'm not crazy! I had nominated your book, but didn't see the email coming through saying it wasn't selected. I did get one this morning about The Nick Of Time. Keep us posted but I agree, I think there's a big problem over there and that's why they're seriously mum's the word until they figure out what.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

lincolnjcole said:


> They haven't sent out the rejection notice yet (with my 'signup for email' note on there) so I'm thinking whatever has gone wrong with their system and services with the page views is something internal that is affecting them on a much harsher scope than they want to let on. Normally, the rejection note would have come after the note went to everyone else (I know because it isn't my first rejection by them!). Plotting out the launch is actually kind of fun and I need to hurry up and finish books II and III to be ready!
> 
> Speaking of which: final stats!
> 
> Final pageviews - 11,691
> Final hours H&T - 665/720 (92%)
> 
> I'm hoping to get a decent number of people to click over from the nominations to the free copy offer, so I'll let you guys know the percent! I'm going to build up a giveaway page on instafreebie (or bookfunnel) to give copies away, and then start promoting that 2 months before launch. Then, from that list, when the book goes live I'll mark it free during first few days and ask people to download the free copy and then post the review that has been percolating for the last 2 months prior to launch.
> 
> With luck, I'll be able to fully capitalize from Amazon's Kindle Scout launch plan of early copy reviews without losing anything by not getting picked!


Great stats! I was surprised when you posted that your book had already been rejected and surprised about the cross on the cover issue. It never occurred to me that it might be controversial. Then I went back over my emails from yesterday and today and couldn't find the "Thank you for nominating..." message. This is all very puzzling. Plus, people are saying that they can't access their stats. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time is indeed live on Kindle, and available through KU. However, it's having big fun free days from June 30th to July 4th, so do go snag a copy and tell everyone you know!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nick-Time-Julianne-Q-Johnson-ebook/dp/B073F1P82S


Thank you in advance for the free book. I'm sure I'm going to love it. Also, Julianne, I'm not nearly as good at promotion as you are, but I shared this info on my FB pages.


----------



## Sugar14

Rachel W said:


> Here's the reply from Amazon:
> 
> "We are writing to let you know that we are investigating this issue with the campaign data not being updated for your book. We'll provide an update within the next 7 days."
> 
> I really hope they fix if faster than 7 days!! Guess I can stop checking it every hour though.


Mine just showed up as updated on June 29, 2017 at 7:55 pm, but there's no change in the campaign numbers and I can't see anything after June 26 as far as page views or hot and trending. Maybe they're finally working on it.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Sugar14 said:


> Mine just showed up as updated on June 29, 2017 at 7:55 pm, but there's no change in the campaign numbers and I can't see anything after June 26 as far as page views or hot and trending. Maybe they're finally working on it.


Yup, mine showed up as well showing data for the 27th and back. Hopefully all will be fixed soon. And more book selections as well!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

TF Jacobs said:


> Yup, mine showed up as well showing data for the 27th and back. Hopefully all will be fixed soon. And more book selections as well!


My stats showed up as of 8:13 p.m. EDT today. They include 6/28 and the numbers had changed, so they appear to be up to date for me at least.

Logged a number of hits from Author Shout and Just Kindle Books promos, so they were worthwhile, especially for the cheap price.

Also received hits from Kboards, so thanks to you, whoever you are!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M04E0G1OTGYW


----------



## arivoli

TF Jacobs said:


> Yup, mine showed up as well showing data for the 27th and back. Hopefully all will be fixed soon. And more book selections as well!


Where are you seeing new selections? I'm not seeing them yet.


----------



## stillmyheart

arivoli said:


> Where are you seeing new selections? I'm not seeing them yet.


I think they were saying hopefully there will be more selections soon, not that there were any new ones.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. My week at work was completely switched around - but I wound up having today off. I've got a meeting at noontime with my regional publisher to discuss a new book project. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> **************
> PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


Fingers crossed for you, Steve, and I hope your meeting went well. I'll head over to your Headtalker momentarily.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson- thanks for helping spread the word!  I really appreciate it.  

Lincoln- Awesome stats!  I know you worked hard on them and you should be pleased as punch! (Why is punch pleased?  How come clams are happy and campers aren't?)  I'm glad you aren't going to change your cover, I think it rocks.  

As far as the stat freeze goes, I hope it unfreezes soon for all of you still campaigning.  Yeah, even the "past nominations" doesn't seem to be updating.  That usually changes pretty quick when a writer gets a no thank you, but mine hasn't updated since Lincoln got his rejection.

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed.


----------



## Steve Vernon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Nick of Time is indeed live on Kindle, and available through KU. However, it's having big fun free days from June 30th to July 4th, so do go snag a copy and tell everyone you know!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nick-Time-Julianne-Q-Johnson-ebook/dp/B073F1P82S


It's free today! Grab a copy and give it a read!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a good meeting with my regional publisher yesterday. They want me to move ahead with an outline for my next Nova Scotia book. In our next meeting we'll come up with a time-line and then we can talk advance. Poppa's got some bills to pay!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Heart of Time by Skye Mackinnon
2 days left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
3 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
6 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
6 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
6 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
6 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
7 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
7 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
15 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
15 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
17 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
20 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
23 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## skyemackinnon

So glad the statistics are working again... Last day - see you on the other side! Thanks for all the help and support over the past 4 weeks!


----------



## Leena Maria

And my nominations today are:

Heart of Time
The Lost Corner
and
Two Simple Words.

Leena


----------



## greatbrit

Hi Steve, Awesome to see you are still keeping this list going. Thank you! I would be grateful if you could please add:

Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley: 15 days left https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1RC697OUAZWRF

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## SlimMoran

Okay - it's over. The stats work again- just in time.  So I finished with 6.2k views, 707 out of 720 on H&T. So I am pretty happy and thank you all for the support and advice. And thank you Steve for putting The Lost Spy on the list every morning. 

My big question is - Jilianne when I looked on Amazon - it said your book was on Kindle Unlimited.  That's the one thing I wanted out of this - will The Lost Spy automactically go on that? How does that work.

And Skye have a great last day!!!! I'll let you know what happens, but this has been really fun and the best part was this board. You guys rock.
All the best- Kate


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Alyson- thanks for helping spread the word! I really appreciate it.
> 
> Lincoln- Awesome stats! I know you worked hard on them and you should be pleased as punch! (Why is punch pleased? How come clams are happy and campers aren't?) I'm glad you aren't going to change your cover, I think it rocks.
> 
> As far as the stat freeze goes, I hope it unfreezes soon for all of you still campaigning. Yeah, even the "past nominations" doesn't seem to be updating. That usually changes pretty quick when a writer gets a no thank you, but mine hasn't updated since Lincoln got his rejection.
> 
> As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed.


I just got my free copy of Nick of Time. Thanks for doing that, Julianne!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Lincoln,
I just looked at my "Saved" list and your book is still listed as "In review". That's so odd. Why would KP send you a rejection email, but not send an email to any of the readers who nominated it? And, why would they continue to list it as still being "In review", days after they notified you that it wasn't selected? Is it possible that they're giving you the opportunity to make the suggested changes? I don't get it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

SlimMoran said:


> Okay - it's over. The stats work again- just in time. So I finished with 6.2k views, 707 out of 720 on H&T. So I am pretty happy and thank you all for the support and advice. And thank you Steve for putting The Lost Spy on the list every morning.
> 
> My big question is - Jilianne when I looked on Amazon - it said your book was on Kindle Unlimited. That's the one thing I wanted out of this - will The Lost Spy automactically go on that? How does that work.
> 
> And Skye have a great last day!!!! I'll let you know what happens, but this has been really fun and the best part was this board. You guys rock.
> All the best- Kate


Hi Kate! Awesome stats! If your book is selected, I believe Kindle Press automatically puts it in KU. I you publish it yourself, when you upload it to Kindle Direct there's a clicky box you have to click. It's at the top of the same page where you set the price. Easy peasy.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson- glad you grabbed Nick! 

Steve- Huzzah on the great meeting.  Glad it went well.

Steve beat me to it, but Nick of Time is free today through the 4th.  Link is in my signature.  Feel free to share on social media if you've a mind to.  The more free copies I give away, the happier I'll be.  110 downloaded so far today.

#1,425 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
#76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

Not a bad start!  Maybe I'll try to squeeze in a headtalker.  I rushed this launch, but after I killed momentum on Teatime by waiting too long, I wanted to do it as quickly as I could.

Update: 
Now Nick has been downloaded 179 times.

#696 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

Update 2: 314 downloads
#446 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Alyson- glad you grabbed Nick!
> 
> Steve- Huzzah on the great meeting. Glad it went well.
> 
> Steve beat me to it, but Nick of Time is free today through the 4th. Link is in my signature. Feel free to share on social media if you've a mind to. The more free copies I give away, the happier I'll be. 110 downloaded so far today.
> 
> #1,425 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
> #32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
> #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
> 
> Not a bad start! Maybe I'll try to squeeze in a headtalker. I rushed this launch, but after I killed momentum on Teatime by waiting too long, I wanted to do it as quickly as I could.
> 
> Update:
> Now Nick has been downloaded 179 times.
> 
> #696 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
> #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
> #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban


I got mine! Thank you! (Not sure how soon I'll get to it. I'm behind on my reading and swamped by that blasted Real Life thing at the moment.)


----------



## Patricia KC

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Lincoln,
> I just looked at my "Saved" list and your book is still listed as "In review". That's so odd. Why would KP send you a rejection email, but not send an email to any of the readers who nominated it? And, why would they continue to list it as still being "In review", days after they notified you that it wasn't selected? Is it possible that they're giving you the opportunity to make the suggested changes? I don't get it.


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Cecelia

In my past nominations, _The Once and Future Queen_ by Jonathan Roba is still "in review" too. The campaign ended June 18. It seems the author ought to have heard by now.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QCZ3KCDJKW9Y


----------



## Starkenberg

Mine ended the night of June 17th, and I have not heard yet either. I'm guessing they will let me know on Monday (which happens to be my birthday).


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


On the plus side, they're actually sending feedback now? That could be very useful to future rejected authors. Or did they do it just because they had selected you in the past?

On the minus side, I share the shock of other people that a book would be turned down over a cover. It seems to me the cover would be the easiest thing to change. Sigh!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Starkenberg said:


> Mine ended the night of June 17th, and I have not heard yet either. I'm guessing they will let me know on Monday (which happens to be my birthday).


Good luck  You'll probably hear this weekend... I don't think I've seen them take more than 14 days, and if I can add up correctly, Sunday would be day 14 for you. They do announce on Sat and Sun sometimes. However they're obviously having some issues at the moment which might delay things.

And Happy Birthday for Monday!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Congrats on the stats, Julianne! And thank you for the free book... I've got it on my (admittedly rather long) to-read list. 

My guess, Bill, would be feedback is reserved for previously selected authors. I doubt there are any plans to offer feedback for everyone else.

Best of luck to everyone ending soon and those sat in the waiting room.


----------



## stillmyheart

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Steve beat me to it, but Nick of Time is free today through the 4th. Link is in my signature.


Just nabbed my copy! Really looking forward to reading it, whenever I can get to it XD

My campaign ended on June 18 as well, and I've yet to hear back. The waiting is killing me, tbh. But I did notice a new selected book in the banner, so I guess there is still life over there in the KS offices...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia KC said:


> I got mine! Thank you! (Not sure how soon I'll get to it. I'm behind on my reading and swamped by that blasted Real Life thing at the moment.)


Patricia, Jennifer, and Mary- Glad you grabbed a copy! I tell you, I still read when I can, but now I write more I read a lot less than I used to. Takes me a while to get to things too.


----------



## Starkenberg

Jennifer Bull said:


> Good luck  You'll probably hear this weekend... I don't think I've seen them take more than 14 days, and if I can add up correctly, Sunday would be day 14 for you. They do announce on Sat and Sun sometimes. However they're obviously having some issues at the moment which might delay things.
> 
> And Happy Birthday for Monday!


Thank you so much! We shall see what happens. Not getting my hopes up.


----------



## stillmyheart

Finally got a response, and it was a no, but oh well. To KDP I go.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

stillmyheart said:


> Finally got a response, and it was a no, but oh well. To KDP I go.


Sorry to hear it, but I hope your launch is fantabulous!


----------



## arivoli

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Patricia, Jennifer, and Mary- Glad you grabbed a copy! I tell you, I still read when I can, but now I write more I read a lot less than I used to. Takes me a while to get to things too.


I picked up a copy today also. Looking forward to reading it when I can.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

stillmyheart said:


> Finally got a response, and it was a no, but oh well. To KDP I go.


Sorry  Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## Steve Vernon

My youngest sister dropped by last night and we went out for breakfast this morning - so I am getting this up late today.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
2 days left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
5 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
5 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
5 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
5 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
6 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
6 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
14 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
14 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
14 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
16 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
19 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
22 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## greatbrit

Steve Vernon said:


> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.


Thanks very much for adding mine, Steve. I have question - is there a reason for nominating the ones about to end? Granted, it does keep it easier to keep track of who needs a vote, but I was thinking the ones ending are already getting a lot of hits from viewers on the Scout site, picking the ending ones so they can get the free book if it makes it. The ones that I think need a vote more are the ones not in H&T. It would be a bit impractical to have to click each one and see who needs the vote, so my other thought was that maybe it's the brand new ones that need the votes the most, to try to get them in H&T (because once there, there's a chance of momentum keeping them there). Just some thoughts to ponder 

-Paul


----------



## Steve Vernon

greatbrit said:


> Thanks very much for adding mine, Steve. I have question - is there a reason for nominating the ones about to end? Granted, it does keep it easier to keep track of who needs a vote, but I was thinking the ones ending are already getting a lot of hits from viewers on the Scout site, picking the ending ones so they can get the free book if it makes it. The ones that I think need a vote more are the ones not in H&T. It would be a bit impractical to have to click each one and see who needs the vote, so my other thought was that maybe it's the brand new ones that need the votes the most, to try to get them in H&T (because once there, there's a chance of momentum keeping them there). Just some thoughts to ponder
> -Paul


Hey Paul.

I'm not telling ANYONE what do with my list. I just keep the list to help ward off the folks who feel like they miss out on something if they don't end EVERY single thread entry with a PLEASE-NOMINATE-MY-BOOK e-plead.


----------



## greatbrit

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Paul.
> 
> I'm not telling ANYONE what do with my list. I just keep the list to help ward off the folks who feel like they miss out on something if they don't end EVERY single thread entry with a PLEASE-NOMINATE-MY-BOOK e-plead.


LOL, yes, I may well have been a member of that group  I only mentioned about last day ones because you say it in your post. I didn't know if you had a specific reason for that.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

greatbrit said:


> Thanks very much for adding mine, Steve. I have question - is there a reason for nominating the ones about to end? Granted, it does keep it easier to keep track of who needs a vote, but I was thinking the ones ending are already getting a lot of hits from viewers on the Scout site, picking the ending ones so they can get the free book if it makes it. The ones that I think need a vote more are the ones not in H&T. It would be a bit impractical to have to click each one and see who needs the vote, so my other thought was that maybe it's the brand new ones that need the votes the most, to try to get them in H&T (because once there, there's a chance of momentum keeping them there). Just some thoughts to ponder
> 
> -Paul


I see what you mean, but I wouldn't get to nominate many books that way. If I nominate from the bottom, then out of the entire list I'm only going to be able to nominate 3 books, because you only get three slots to nominate, and those 3 I nominated would sit there for 30 days. That doesn't work for me. I want to nominate everyone, so I nominate the ones ending soon, they end within a couple days, and I nominate more.

What you can do, and what many of us do is go through the entire list and hit "save for later." That might have an effect on H&T as well.


----------



## greatbrit

yes, that's a good point, only having three slots. I wonder what would happen if we nominated the ones that are not in H&T, then removed the nomination when they are, to open a space to give to another book. It could be a full time job


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

So, this happened today with my new release of Nick of Time:  #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
And I've had almost 500 downloads so far.  I don't know what effect this will have on building readers or future sales, but so far I'm very pleased with my free launch.  I know there's many folks who download free books and horde them without reading, but even if a very small percentage read and review, it will be the most reviews I've ever gotten on a book.  (my record right now is 10 on Teatime.)

Not bad for a wee little plankton indie like me.   I'll certainly do the free launch for nominators for the next Scout run.  I do think I'll only use a couple of my free days next time, instead of all five.  I really couldn't make up my mind with this one, and did all five just to see how fast the downloads peter out.

I won't keep mussing up this thread with my stats all the time, I know this is mostly for campaigning, but I wanted to let you all know how the campaign strategy of giving the book out regardless of selection was going.  I'll probably do one more update at the end of my free days.

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## stillmyheart

Julianne, I've decided to use a little bit of your idea, and I'm planning to do a week-long preorder (since releasing on the 4th is dumb), offering it paid for a few days, and then doing a few free days. Hopefully I'll have some of your success XD


----------



## debbieburkewriter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> So, this happened today with my new release of Nick of Time: #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
> And I've had almost 500 downloads so far. I don't know what effect this will have on building readers or future sales, but so far I'm very pleased with my free launch. I know there's many folks who download free books and horde them without reading, but even if a very small percentage read and review, it will be the most reviews I've ever gotten on a book. (my record right now is 10 on Teatime.)
> 
> Not bad for a wee little plankton indie like me.  I'll certainly do the free launch for nominators for the next Scout run. I do think I'll only use a couple of my free days next time, instead of all five. I really couldn't make up my mind with this one, and did all five just to see how fast the downloads peter out.
> 
> I won't keep mussing up this thread with my stats all the time, I know this is mostly for campaigning, but I wanted to let you all know how the campaign strategy of giving the book out regardless of selection was going. I'll probably do one more update at the end of my free days.
> 
> As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


Julianne,

I, for one, thank you for "mussing up" the thread b/c it's been very helpful on my virgin voyage to hear what others are doing, how effective their various promos are, and the stats. Thanks for your enlightening posts and being so generous with your hard-won experience.

Debbie

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M04E0G1OTGYW


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> So, this happened today with my new release of Nick of Time: #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero


----------



## KitSarge

Yeah Julianne that's amazing  Please do keep us updated with what happens when the book goes back to paid. Have you noticed any increased sales with your other books?


----------



## sheritybemy

lincolnjcole said:


> Just got the rejection note. They sent me a fair amount of feedback on it which was nice (parts to cut or rewrite) and they said the iconography of the cross was a huge part of the rejection. Oh well. I can understand completely but I think the cover works well for the story.
> 
> Time to move on and plan the launch and other projects!


Perhaps they made an error with the note they sent and it isn't a rejection but a request for you to make changes. I certainly haven't heard of them giving feedback on a book and it's still in review on kindle scout and hasn't been rejected. It seems to me they haven't made a final decision yet. I would contact them for clarification.

Bemy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Mary- that sounds like a great plan, especially because of the holiday.  Let us know how it works out!  One of these days, I'm going to have to figure out the whole pre-order thing.  I haven't tried that yet.

Debbie-  I'm glad it's helpful, and that's exactly why I'm posting it.  Just as I have learned from all the other folks who post in here, I want to help too.  

Patricia- Yay!  I love my dancing Groot!

Kit- Not with the free days going.  Everyone is snapping up the free book.  We'll see in a week or several whether I get any traction from this on my other titles.

Sherity-  I've actually read that KS is going to do some feedback on some titles.  Perhaps titles that are on the cusp of having been selected.  Lincoln has had a book selected before, so it doesn't surprise me he got some feedback.  Just my opinion, I have no secret knowledge.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I see what you mean, but I wouldn't get to nominate many books that way. If I nominate from the bottom, then out of the entire list I'm only going to be able to nominate 3 books, because you only get three slots to nominate, and those 3 I nominated would sit there for 30 days. That doesn't work for me. I want to nominate everyone, so I nominate the ones ending soon, they end within a couple days, and I nominate more.
> 
> What you can do, and what many of us do is go through the entire list and hit "save for later." That might have an effect on H&T as well.


Thanks for explaining the math, Julianne. It makes so much sense when you put it that way. Before I found this thread, I was just choosing books from genres I liked, with good tag lines and blurbs. Then I saw the light and started using Steve's list.


----------



## David Thompson

greatbrit said:


> yes, that's a good point, only having three slots. I wonder what would happen if we nominated the ones that are not in H&T, then removed the nomination when they are, to open a space to give to another book. It could be a full time job


That's not a bad idea, Paul.


----------



## stillmyheart

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Mary- that sounds like a great plan, especially because of the holiday. Let us know how it works out! One of these days, I'm going to have to figure out the whole pre-order thing. I haven't tried that yet.


I've never done a pre-order either, so it'll be a new experience for me as well XD And I was hoping I'd get some feedback like Lincoln did, but I just got what I assume is the standard "your book has not been selected" email.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Thanks for explaining the math, Julianne. It makes so much sense when you put it that way. Before I found this thread, I was just choosing books from genres I liked, with good tag lines and blurbs. Then I saw the light and started using Steve's list.


That's how I started too. But now I love how we help and support one another. I've learned so much from this thread. And that big bump in page views at the end really helps your ending stats; I don't think it matters that much when you get them.


----------



## J.B. Markes

Well, here we go again.

I'm about ten days into my Scout campaign. It's been an interesting month so far, scant acceptances and freezing stats. Good luck everyone!

Here's the link to Necrosworn, if you wouldn't mind tossing me a nomination.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/15R8UM2FSKE8H


----------



## arivoli

Down to 4 !!  I can't  believe how fast this whole campaign has gone. A week ago I thought it was never going to end, now I only have a few days left! 

I do have a question, what are the advantages/disadvantages to KU?  I have 3 other books already out, but have never been involved with the KU program. I'm trying to decide my "just in case" options for the launch of  Unknown Presence.


----------



## HilaryM

Kate, just checked the scout page and yay!!! Well done!!!! Loved your cover, and the gods must have too!!!!


----------



## HilaryM

Three slots open and nominated:
Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
The Summoner by M.C. Glan

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## HilaryM

JulianneQJohnson said:


> So, this happened today with my new release of Nick of Time: #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
> And I've had almost 500 downloads so far. I don't know what effect this will have on building readers or future sales, but so far I'm very pleased with my free launch. I know there's many folks who download free books and horde them without reading, but even if a very small percentage read and review, it will be the most reviews I've ever gotten on a book. (my record right now is 10 on Teatime.)


Julianne, following your stats with keen interest. I wasn't sure which way to go with my upcoming launch of No Place In Eden on 7th July, and so sat on the fence a bit before offering it at $0.99 for the first two days. The reason I didn't go with free is down to the fact I've done that before and had a huge number of downloads, but not enough follow-on sales to get particularly excited.

Still trying to find the magic formula!!!!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

HilaryM said:


> Kate, just checked the scout page and yay!!! Well done!!!! Loved your cover, and the gods must have too!!!!


I just saw it myself! Kate, so very pleased for you! It's so nice to have some great news in the group!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

HilaryM said:


> Julianne, following your stats with keen interest. I wasn't sure which way to go with my upcoming launch of No Place In Eden on 7th July, and so sat on the fence a bit before offering it at $0.99 for the first two days. The reason I didn't go with free is down to the fact I've done that before and had a huge number of downloads, but not enough follow-on sales to get particularly excited.
> 
> Still trying to find the magic formula!!!!


Aren't we all!  I mainly launched at free because I promised free copies to my nominators, and that's the easiest way to go about it. It certainly helped my campaign stats. At this point, I need to build readers more than make money, as nice as the money would be. So I don't know if it will help sales at all, but I've gotten two awesome reviews already, so that's fabulous!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

arivoli said:


> Down to 4 !! I can't believe how fast this whole campaign has gone. A week ago I thought it was never going to end, now I only have a few days left!
> 
> I do have a question, what are the advantages/disadvantages to KU? I have 3 other books already out, but have never been involved with the KU program. I'm trying to decide my "just in case" options for the launch of Unknown Presence.


So far, and keep in mind I'm a little wee plankton of an Indie author, I make as much money on my KU reads as I do with book sales. Some day I might go wide, but I'm happy to be all in with Amazon so far.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and it is pouring rain here in Halifax.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
1 day left  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
4 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
4 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
4 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
4 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
5 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
5 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
13 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
13 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
13 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
15 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
18 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
18 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
21 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
28 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Congrats on the fab stats, Julianne!

And congrats on the pick, Kate! Great to have some good news on this thread!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Congratulations kate! (Yep, I still lurk over here)


----------



## greatbrit

WHOOOOO! Congrats, Kate. You had better remember us in your Oscar acceptance speech!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Justice Returns by William Bernhardt
I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
The Summoner by M.C. Glan

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

HilaryM said:


> Kate, just checked the scout page and yay!!! Well done!!!! Loved your cover, and the gods must have too!!!!


Great news! (Unless I missed something, it seems as if June was a very dry month.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Aren't we all!  I mainly launched at free because I promised free copies to my nominators, and that's the easiest way to go about it. It certainly helped my campaign stats. At this point, I need to build readers more than make money, as nice as the money would be. So I don't know if it will help sales at all, but I've gotten two awesome reviews already, so that's fabulous!


Right now, I'm trying to build readers also. It's the rare indie writer who doesn't have to spend some time doing that. That said, I'm weighing the options for my next Scout campaign (assuming I ever get the book finished) , and free makes me a little queasy. Here's why:


Unlike the free copies KS gives to nominators of selected books, our free copies don't count as sales for purposes of paid ranking. Once the free days are over, the book starts out with nothing. That means the book starts out somewhat less visible than if had picked up even a few sales on those days.
Our free copies don't cause reviews to have verified purchase tags, either. That makes those reviews less visible as time goes on.
It's hard to assess the ongoing impact, but some of the freebie downloaders probably aren't nominators. Maybe some of those people would have bought, also. I'm not concerned about the royalty loss, but seems another possible reduction in ongoing visibility.
I know offering all nominators a free copy, win or lose, does pump up the campaign stats, and more exposure during the campaign probably leads to a stronger launch. I'm not sure that's as true, though, if a lot of the people to whom the book was exposed get it in a way that doesn't contribute to paid ranking. At least for me, the sales and KU reads I got from people later, as a result of heightened visibility after the book went on sale, far outweighed the sales I got from the initial campaign exposure.

I'll admit to being a little biased by having read so many threads in which new writers are admonished not to open on free. Perhaps you'll prove all those assessments wrong. If anyone has a shot at making that strategy work, it would be someone like you, who has a great book to drive the strategy. I've gotten good mileage out of releasing at an introductory price, but I've never tried free.

On another subject, Lincoln's book still shows as in review. I'm beginning to wonder if the earlier poster was right, and the note he got wasn't a rejection, but a request for revisions? I know that sounds crazy, but even authors who have been selected on an earlier book and then not selected later haven't reported getting that kind of feedback--unless I missed it.


----------



## SlimMoran

I can't even believe it myself.  Thank you all.  I feel like you all helped me so much- answering every question and quite frankly, just giving me so much support.

I'm really really excited!! 

Julianne - I'm downloading your book excited to read it on the beach today.  You guys have been so great.  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.
Good luck to everyone. xo


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> So far, and keep in mind I'm a little wee plankton of an Indie author, I make as much money on my KU reads as I do with book sales. Some day I might go wide, but I'm happy to be all in with Amazon so far.


Other than the month it was on a .99 price promotion, my Scout/Kindle press book does far better with KU reads than sales. I think people are more willing to borrow a book by an unknown author than part with $$ for it.



SlimMoran said:


> I can't even believe it myself. Thank you all. I feel like you all helped me so much- answering every question and quite frankly, just giving me so much support.
> 
> I'm really really excited!!
> 
> Julianne - I'm downloading your book excited to read it on the beach today. You guys have been so great. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.
> Good luck to everyone. xo


YAY! Congratulations, Kate!


----------



## stillmyheart

SlimMoran said:


> I can't even believe it myself. Thank you all. I feel like you all helped me so much- answering every question and quite frankly, just giving me so much support.
> 
> I'm really really excited!!


Congrats!


----------



## stillmyheart

Well, _Finding Home Again_ is up for preorder, if anybody wants to throw a few bucks my way XD I'm planning a free weekend after the release, like Julianne did, but wanna see how it goes in terms of sales for the first few days.


----------



## David Thompson

SlimMoran said:


> I can't even believe it myself. Thank you all. I feel like you all helped me so much- answering every question and quite frankly, just giving me so much support.
> 
> I'm really really excited!!
> 
> Julianne - I'm downloading your book excited to read it on the beach today. You guys have been so great. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.
> Good luck to everyone. xo


Well done, Kate! Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Leena Maria

Congratulations, Kate! And Julianne - I downloaded your book just today.

I have four days to go and suddenly Space Witches is in hot and trending. Well, not expecting miracles - it is a YA and witches with ancient Egypt in the mix (oh, and dystopian to make a nice brew.. LOL  ). But thank you to everyone who has been nominating it 

But anyhow - I suddenly had tree slots and nominated 
Geis, the curse of love
The House of Verroccio
The Ghosts of Waylow Plantation

One more thing as this Kindlescout thing is not so familiar to me... If you nominate someone, and then remove the nomination to choose another book: does the previous nomination still count for the author?

Leena


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Right now, I'm trying to build readers also. It's the rare indie writer who doesn't have to spend some time doing that. That said, I'm weighing the options for my next Scout campaign (assuming I ever get the book finished) , and free makes me a little queasy. Here's why:
> 
> 
> Unlike the free copies KS gives to nominators of selected books, our free copies don't count as sales for purposes of paid ranking. Once the free days are over, the book starts out with nothing. That means the book starts out somewhat less visible than if had picked up even a few sales on those days.
> Our free copies don't cause reviews to have verified purchase tags, either. That makes those reviews less visible as time goes on.
> It's hard to assess the ongoing impact, but some of the freebie downloaders probably aren't nominators. Maybe some of those people would have bought, also. I'm not concerned about the royalty loss, but seems another possible reduction in ongoing visibility.
> I know offering all nominators a free copy, win or lose, does pump up the campaign stats, and more exposure during the campaign probably leads to a stronger launch. I'm not sure that's as true, though, if a lot of the people to whom the book was exposed get it in a way that doesn't contribute to paid ranking. At least for me, the sales and KU reads I got from people later, as a result of heightened visibility after the book went on sale, far outweighed the sales I got from the initial campaign exposure.
> 
> I'll admit to being a little biased by having read so many threads in which new writers are admonished not to open on free. Perhaps you'll prove all those assessments wrong. If anyone has a shot at making that strategy work, it would be someone like you, who has a great book to drive the strategy. I've gotten good mileage out of releasing at an introductory price, but I've never tried free.
> 
> On another subject, Lincoln's book still shows as in review. I'm beginning to wonder if the earlier poster was right, and the note he got wasn't a rejection, but a request for revisions? I know that sounds crazy, but even authors who have been selected on an earlier book and then not selected later haven't reported getting that kind of feedback--unless I missed it.


Hiya Bill!

Your post is full of good information, as always. It's true that most sources say don't launch for free and I had a good hard think before I decided to do it. Launching free does nothing for paid ranking, but who am I kidding? My books don't have enough sales to matter one way or another in paid ranking. So far, my biggest release, Wyrd House, sold 23 copies on release day. Not enough to worry too much about ranking. I need readers and reviews, so I decided to give it a try. I agree that for the most part, authors should not launch for free. But Kindle Scout isn't your usual kind of launch. Lot's of folks nominate looking for a free book, and have no intention of purchasing if it's not selected.

Now, the good news is that if you launch using your free days from KU, every review counts as verified. That was the deciding factor for me. My newsletter subscribers are awesome, but they came from Instafreebie and get very excited about free books. I had about 20 of them that I gave a free copy to for reviews for Teatime, and I got about 6 reviews out of it, all unverified. My biggest goal with Nick was to try for more verified reviews. Nick's only got two so far, but they are both verified and both 5 star. We'll see if I get enough reviews to make it worth while.

Now I did make one big mistake and I kind of knew it at the time. Using all five free days a launch is silly. I couldn't decide how many, so I just said what the heck. Now, I can see from the downloads that 2 days is plenty. Next time I'll launch with 2 free days and then go straight to regular price.

And I agree, I'm confused why Lincoln's book still shows as under review. I don't know if it's because KS seemed to be a complete mess last month and they've just mucked it up, or if he should ask them for an explanation and whether they want a R&R. Either way, it's a bit odd.

Oh, and I forgot to add something about the launching for free. I wouldn't have done it for my first or second book. One of the goals with having a free book is that there might be sales of other books if folks like the free one. Nick's my 4th book, so I'm hoping for some sales of the first three if folks like Nick. My sales across the board tanked during Teatime. Any sales at all would be an improvement.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Leena Maria said:


> Congratulations, Kate! And Julianne - I downloaded your book just today.
> 
> I have four days to go and suddenly Space Witches is in hot and trending. Well, not expecting miracles - it is a YA and witches with ancient Egypt in the mix (oh, and dystopian to make a nice brew.. LOL  ). But thank you to everyone who has been nominating it
> 
> But anyhow - I suddenly had tree slots and nominated
> Geis, the curse of love
> The House of Verroccio
> The Ghosts of Waylow Plantation
> 
> One more thing as this Kindlescout thing is not so familiar to me... If you nominate someone, and then remove the nomination to choose another book: does the previous nomination still count for the author?
> 
> Leena


Yay, I hope you like it!

A temp nomination might help get a person into H&T, but I think that's about it. Some folks think a "save for later" might do the same thing. The truth is, no one knows!


----------



## MCGlan

Woohoo!!! The Summoner has landed on the Hot and Trending list! thank you everyone for your support and your nominations!


----------



## greatbrit

Leena Maria said:


> One more thing as this Kindlescout thing is not so familiar to me... If you nominate someone, and then remove the nomination to choose another book: does the previous nomination still count for the author?


I was assuming the nomination would no longer count, but if staying in H&T is important (and really, I don't know if anyone knows for sure), then switching on and off seems like it might be a great tactic. If you turn off the nomination on a hot book, and an hour later it's still hot, then you now have the vote available (either for another book, or for the first one if it later comes out of hot).


----------



## jelmerdehaan

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the Kindle Scout Campaign and to publishing at large.

I sent in my ms just last Thursday, it was accepted the same day and the campaign will run from July 1st - July 31st. Because of the subject, location and title (Tropical Nights). I thought that the summer would be the best time to run this campaign. I find it very exciting, because it feels like you got one good shot to make it work.

I'm looking forward to see how it all unfolds. I just checked the site and saw that I had 465 views on the first day (I don't know whether that's good or bad).

If you like, please take a look at my campaign page -- what do you guys think?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2JC9TI5DIXSP1


----------



## ID Johnson

Congratulations, Kate! So very happy for you!


----------



## Jill James

Congrats, Kate. I'm following you on Facebook now.

Nominated Space Witches. Good luck!!


----------



## Patricia KC

greatbrit said:


> I was assuming the nomination would no longer count, but if staying in H&T is important (and really, I don't know if anyone knows for sure), then switching on and off seems like it might be a great tactic. If you turn off the nomination on a hot book, and an hour later it's still hot, then you now have the vote available (either for another book, or for the first one if it later comes out of hot).


Somewhere in the About information, it says that only nominations that are active when the campaign closes are counted. It also says that H&T is based on nominations and saves (which doesn't mean other algorithms aren't applied).

When I had friends who wanted to do the nominate, remove, nominate again thing during the campaign for my first book, I told them not to. I think Scout & Amazon have access to enough data to have figured out all the ways people might try to game the system. That first book only spent 162 hours in H&T (all at the beginning and end) and was still selected, so I don't think it makes all that much difference.


----------



## greatbrit

Patricia KC said:


> Somewhere in the About information, it says that only nominations that are active when the campaign closes are counted. It also says that H&T is based on nominations and saves (which doesn't mean other algorithms aren't applied).
> 
> When I had friends who wanted to do the nominate, remove, nominate again thing during the campaign for my first book, I told them not to. I think Scout & Amazon have access to enough data to have figured out all the ways people might try to game the system. That first book only spent 162 hours in H&T (all at the beginning and end) and was still selected, so I don't think it makes all that much difference.


Congrats on your book!

I don't think it would be gaming the system, seeing as it's most likely that on and off wouldn't affect the final score. Many people probably nominate and then find a book they prefer, so remove the first one, so I doubt Amazon would care. The only point of doing it would be to try to get the book into H&T. From my own experience I have found that once you are there, you are much more likely to stay there for a while with all that free advertising, so getting there in the first place would be very important. Having said that, I agree wholeheartedly that being in H&T is probably totally irrelevant, as many of us know of books with maximum H&T that never make it, and ones with none that do. And yet that doesn't stop us all obsessing about being in it


----------



## KitSarge

Congrats Kate! I had a feeling you would make it! 

Julianne, I think 23 copies in one day is great as well!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> So far, my biggest release, Wyrd House, sold 23 copies on release day. Not enough to worry too much about ranking.
> 
> Now, the good news is that if you launch using your free days from KU, every review counts as verified.


With regard to the first point, 23 copies in one day is much higher than the norm, so congratulations! I sold 18 on my last new release (the Scout reject). However, it sold enough during the early days to become sticky. I didn't even feel the 30 day cliff or the 90 day cliff. In its peak month, it earned more royalties than I had the whole preceding year on all my books combined. Would it have done the same if it had taken longer to acquire a paid ranking? Perhaps.

With regard to the second point, are you sure? KDP free downloads count as verified purchases? I think that's a change, if I recall correctly.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Tough day for nominating the "top three"  I'll just say I'm rooting for you all! Congratulations Kate! I am looking forward to reading and reviewing The Lost Spy. Julianne, congrats on a great start to your launch and thanks for all the helpful posts! Misty and Lincoln, you're still showing as "in review" on my KS page so hoping you'll hear good news soon.


----------



## TF Jacobs

stillmyheart said:


> I think they were saying hopefully there will be more selections soon, not that there were any new ones.


Yes, exactly! Thank you. And finally we have some more selections. Congrats Kate! Hopefully The Shadow Girl and others still waiting get some news soon. Also, I picked up a copy Julianne. Thanks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> With regard to the first point, 23 copies in one day is much higher than the norm, so congratulations! I sold 18 on my last new release (the Scout reject). However, it sold enough during the early days to become sticky. I didn't even feel the 30 day cliff or the 90 day cliff. In its peak month, it earned more royalties than I had the whole preceding year on all my books combined. Would it have done the same if it had taken longer to acquire a paid ranking? Perhaps.
> 
> With regard to the second point, are you sure? KDP free downloads count as verified purchases? I think that's a change, if I recall correctly.


I guess I'll find out.  I've found as many KDP support sites saying downloading a book during KU free days counts as a verified purchase as are saying it doesn't. So that's as clear as mud. So far I have 2 reviews. I know one was an actual purchase because they told me they couldn't wait the two days until it was free. (I heart them!) I thought the other one was a free day download, but I could be mistaken.

As far as Wyrd House went, that was a great launch, but sales petered out pretty quickly. I still sell a copy now and then, but with me not spending anything much on marketing yet, it was to be expected.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Big thanks to everyone who has snagged a copy of Nick of Time!  I heart you all and I hope you enjoy it.  It remains free until the 4th.


----------



## arivoli

Patricia KC said:


> Other than the month it was on a .99 price promotion, my Scout/Kindle press book does far better with KU reads than sales. I think people are more willing to borrow a book by an unknown author than part with $$ for it.
> 
> YAY! Congratulations, Kate!


By doing KU am I limited to only Amazon or can I still publish on Nook Press and Smashwords?


----------



## Steve Vernon

arivoli said:


> By doing KU am I limited to only Amazon or can I still publish on Nook Press and Smashwords?


KU is a wedding ring. Once you have selected KU, you CANNNOT fool around with Nook or Kobo or Smashwords. Once you sign up with KU you are agreeing to only publish that particular work with Kindle.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Monday and I spent yesterday afternoon breaking up my old sidewalk with a pick and a sledgehammer. Today I am going to dig out the dirt and lay out the framework for my new sidewalk. This is the first time that I have worked with concrete. You can always learn something new.

While I am typing this I am listening to the final audio track of what will become my second independently produced audiobook. A short time ago ACX opened the doors of their Audible system to Canadian authors. I currently have TEN audiobooks in various stages of production. It has been a wonderful experience. That is the beauty of indie-publishing. There is always something new to learn.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  I Rode for the Wigglin' W by Flynn Mcguin
3 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
3 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
3 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
3 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
4 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
4 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
12 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
12 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
12 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
14 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
17 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
17 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
20 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
27 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## AnitaLouise

Congratulations to you, Kate! WooHoo! Also, Julianne, your numbers sound great to me. The fact that you have a group of readers is wonderful. I enrolled in a Mark Dawson course that will, hopefully, help me to have at least a small readers group by the time I finish my next book.

Current nominations are:
I Rode for the Wigglin' W
The Summoner
The Book of Witches

All excellent! This group is representative of the best of indie authors!


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

A big thank you for the support, comradery, and knowledge during my first Kindle Scout campaign. Thanks to everyone who nominated I Rode for the Wigglin' W! Today's my final day. Tomorrow I'll join the folks in the waiting room for a big celebration--fireworks and all. I've learned a lot, especially what to do differently next time. If my book isn't selected, I have the ultimate consolation/distraction: a new grandchild due in a few weeks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Flynn- I have you nominated, and I wanted to add that I just love your cover.

Okay, I wasn't going to post another update on my free launch's progress until tomorrow, but I can't help myself!  So far 739 people have downloaded the book.  I have decided that next time, I will cut the KU free days down to two, maybe three.  Day 1 had the biggest group, but 2 and 3 were not bad either.  I have done no paid advertising, just social media and my newsletter. (including posting to facebook groups for free books.)

I got my third review today, from a reader I know downloaded for free.  Not only is it a brilliant review, it's verified as well.  Downloads from KU free days absolutely count as verified reviews.  I think the confusion may come from giveaways, which are a different kettle of fish entirely, but I may be wrong.  I'm hoping to have some more reviews show up, it's still early days.  Not everyone who downloads will read it at all, and those who do read it might not get to it  for a while.  

My rankings in free are holding fairly steady, even though my downloads have dropped off a bit.
#741 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
#37 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

All in all, I'm very pleased with the launch, and plan to follow the same path when I throw Ghost in the Park into the KS ring.


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Nominated:
I Rode for the Wigglin' W 
The Summoner
The Book of Witches


----------



## Patrick Tylee

Thank you so much, everyone who nominated my first KSP attempt, UNIMAGINARY.
My fourth novel, a sci-fi for YA, is now available on Amazon for 99 cents.

I have posted in the KSP Survivors thread and joining their review group.

If you would be willing to review UNIMAGINARY (254 pages - <70k) I would be pleased to Gift the book to you through Amazon.
Just send me a PM, include your name and email address, and I'll gladly spend the buck* to get your verified review and sales tick.
(while quantities last!)

Sorry if this post counts as promotion. I saw quite a few others announcing their freebie-review requests here.
Admin - please move to the correct thread if so.

Thank you all again. I'll keep nominating your top three.

Yours,

Patrick


----------



## Cecelia

I'm so frustrated at only being able to nominate three books. Someone mentioned they thought "save for later" might count, so I went and saved as many books as I could.


----------



## Rose Andrews

Hi. I'm currently on the fence about applying to Kindle Scout with my new release in August. I can't decide if it would be best for me to publish it on my own or give Scout a try. It'll be in a new category that I have yet to publish in...so I don't have an audience in this category yet. It seems like other authors have positive experiences with Kindle Scout...but the 45 day exclusivity/non-publishing to me is shaky. Not sure what to do...


----------



## greatbrit

Rosie A. said:


> Hi. I'm currently on the fence about applying to Kindle Scout with my new release in August. I can't decide if it would be best for me to publish it on my own or give Scout a try. It'll be in a new category that I have yet to publish in...so I don't have an audience in this category yet. It seems like other authors have positive experiences with Kindle Scout...but the 45 day exclusivity/non-publishing to me is shaky. Not sure what to do...


I say go for it with Scout. I see no downside; you get a built in base of customers of those who vote for you, and 45 days is no big deal unless you have a reason for needing a quick publish. Even if you're not selected, if you decide to self publish, you can market to those voters through Amazon for your launch. But if you are selected, ahhhh...


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Congratulations, Kate! I'm looking forward to reading and reviewing my free copy of The Lost Spy.

Also...

Dear people who nominated my book, Hidden in the Dark, (back in March!) - 1.) Thank you! and 2.)your free prelaunch copy is available as of today. I'd appreciate the reviews and will reciprocate for your books, of course.

The official launch date is August 1st. I've been waiting a long time for this, editing and re-editing, and obsessing about this and that, but the date is finally approaching fast and I have to get going on my print edition now.


----------



## Rose Andrews

greatbrit said:


> I say go for it with Scout. I see no downside; you get a built in base of customers of those who vote for you, and 45 days is no big deal unless you have a reason for needing a quick publish. Even if you're not selected, if you decide to self publish, you can market to those voters through Amazon for your launch. But if you are selected, ahhhh...


Good point. It seems the extra eyes on my work would be worth it. Thank you.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Flynn- I have you nominated, and I wanted to add that I just love your cover.


Thanks, Julianne, for the nomination and the vote of confidence on the cover! Sometime in the first few days of the campaign, I started comparing my cover to all the others and wondering if it was too understated.

I've been studying both your campaign and launch updates like a textbook. Thanks for sharing the valuable insights and information. I've got Nick cued up as my next read and will be sure to post a review.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Tuesday and my long weekend is over with, darn it.

This whole working-for-a-living thing is highly overrated, in my opinion. I am beginning to think that I should have married rich or else discovered myself a missing rich relative.

Does anyone out there have a dying multi-millionaire relative whom they could spare?

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
2 days left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
2 days left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
2 days left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
3 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
3 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
11 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
11 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
11 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
13 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
16 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
16 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
19 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
26 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Rosie A. said:


> Hi. I'm currently on the fence about applying to Kindle Scout with my new release in August. I can't decide if it would be best for me to publish it on my own or give Scout a try. It'll be in a new category that I have yet to publish in...so I don't have an audience in this category yet. It seems like other authors have positive experiences with Kindle Scout...but the 45 day exclusivity/non-publishing to me is shaky. Not sure what to do...


I agree with Great Brit. There isn't a downside and it's a valuable learning experience. Before I submitted, I did a fair amount of research and wrote a blog post about Scout for The Kill Zone (here's the link, if you're interested: https://killzoneblog.com/?s=kindle+scout). Whether your book is selected or not, Scout is a free marketing preview before your launch. In the process, by watching your stats, you'll learn which promos work best and where your views come from, which helps you target specific markets for future promos. In my own campaign, Facebook has brought in the biggest percentage of hits, which surprised me since I'm not even on FB yet.

Plus the people on this thread are helpful and generous with their knowledge, like Lincoln, Steve, Julianne, and others I've learned from. For me, it's been an educational positive experience. Just don't agonize over it. Even if you don't get selected, you've got a ready-made customer base for a KDP launch.

Good luck and hope to see your book on Scout soon.

Two days left for _Instrument of the Devil_, then into the waiting room.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M04E0G1OTGYW


----------



## Used To Be BH

[email protected] said:


> I'd appreciate the reviews and will reciprocate for your books, of course.


Be careful. You may not mean it this way, but that sounds a lot like a review swap, which is prohibited by the Amazon TOS. At best, if two authors review each other, both reviews get pulled.

Paying reviews forward is better. If you get reviewed by an indie author, be sure you review some other indie author. If we all did that, indie authors in general would have more reviews without risking a TOS violation--at least as long as we kept track of who reviewed us, and other authors do the same.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Rosie A. said:


> Hi. I'm currently on the fence about applying to Kindle Scout with my new release in August. I can't decide if it would be best for me to publish it on my own or give Scout a try. It'll be in a new category that I have yet to publish in...so I don't have an audience in this category yet. It seems like other authors have positive experiences with Kindle Scout...but the 45 day exclusivity/non-publishing to me is shaky. Not sure what to do...


Scout is really a no-brainer. If you want to go trad, most publishers willing to accept it in the first place would keep your manuscript a lot longer than 45 days. If you want to self-pub, I know there is a lot of pressure to keep popping out new releases to maintain momentum. However, then it become a matter of timing your workflow. While one book is in Scout, you can be working on the next one. As long as you keep producing, the Scout gap isn't going to be that significant.

The biggest benefit to Scout is all the eyes it gets on your book. The release for my Scout-rejected book was the strongest new release I've ever had, and the book ended up breaking every one of my previous records. Royalties two months after release were more than I'd earned in the entire preceding year on all my books combined.

Was Scout responsible for all of that? Not directly, but the initial push from the Scout nominators buying the book helped make the book far more visible. Usually, my also-bought list shows all my other books. This time my books hardly appeared at all for weeks in the also-boughts for the new one. This suggests that I reached a new audience, one that gave the book its first push (even before any other promo) and kept on for several weeks.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Rosie A. said:


> Hi. I'm currently on the fence about applying to Kindle Scout with my new release in August. I can't decide if it would be best for me to publish it on my own or give Scout a try. It'll be in a new category that I have yet to publish in...so I don't have an audience in this category yet. It seems like other authors have positive experiences with Kindle Scout...but the 45 day exclusivity/non-publishing to me is shaky. Not sure what to do...


45 days is a drop in the bucket, that is if you're not planning to submit your book to any agents or publishers. Plus, you'll be quite busy promoting your campaign and checking your numbers throughout the day. If this is your first book, I think it's a no-brainer--give Scout a shot. If you have published previously and you already have a huge following, then I suppose you don't need Scout, but I still think it helps to have Amazon backing you.

My book was given a contract and I've been quite happy with the results so far. It's my first novel, so having the power of Amazon behind me has been helpful. Of course, results vary, but I haven't met many people who've regretting signing with Kindle Press. I say, if you're planning on self-publishing anyway and you're not established yet, go for it! You really don't have anything to lose.


----------



## greatbrit

Matthew Speak said:


> ...My book was given a contract and I've been quite happy with the results so far. It's my first novel, so having the power of Amazon behind me has been helpful. Of course, results vary, but I haven't met many people who've regretting signing with Kindle Press...


Hi Matthew, Congrats on your book! I just checked it out and saw you also published in print through Createspace. I was wondering if you ever looked for a publisher willing to produce the book without having digital rights, and how that went? Do you know if other Scouters have had success with finding a publisher just for print?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Matthew Speak

greatbrit said:


> Hi Matthew, Congrats on your book! I just checked it out and saw you also published in print through Createspace. I was wondering if you ever looked for a publisher willing to produce the book without having digital rights, and how that went? Do you know if other Scouters have had success with finding a publisher just for print?
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


Thanks Paul! I haven't attempted to do so yet, no. Unless it was a larger house with a big reach, I don't know if there would be an advantage. I can ask some of the other people and see if they have done it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I agree with Bill on both counts.

I myself do read and review Scout selected books, and some not selected as well.  I enjoy reading other Indie authors, and feel strongly about leaving reviews, even though my reviews tend to be a bit short.  (I see people leave these long, thoughtful reviews, and I feel like mine are all "I like book.  Book good.  Make me have feels.")

However, for two authors to do review swapping is most certainly against Amazon TOS.  Do it at the risk of both reviews being pulled.  Do it often enough, and you may have all the reviews you've ever written yanked.  Read Scout books.  Post reviews by all means.  If you review my book, I'm not likely to review yours, but I'll review someone else's, and maybe then they end up reviewing yours.  I think it all works out in the end.

As a related note, be careful what authors you friend on Facebook.  Amazon finds a facebook link between a reviewer and an author and they might yank that too.  I haven't had that happen yet. (My facebook is full of folks from high school I haven't seen in thirty years, and some of them buy my books) but I expect it will happen eventually.

As for Scout, I think it's a great idea for those starting out in self publishing.  One can't just publish a book and expect folks to find it, after all.  If selected, the advance is more than most small publishers.  If you get get the interest of a big 5 publisher, then you don't need Scout, lol.  With traditional publishing, you could be waiting months to years to hear back, so that 45 days feels like nothing to me.  I've not had a book selected yet, but having my books get eyes on them through Scout has certainly helped my releases.  I may still be a wee little plankton author, but I am slowly getting more and more readers.  If I'm ever making so much money that the Kindle Press advance doesn't seem good enough, that's when I'll decide whether I want to do it anymore.  I think that might take a little while.


----------



## greatbrit

JulianneQJohnson said:


> "I like book. Book good. Make me have feels."


Oh, great, T-Shirt in the wash. I literally just did a spit take when I read that


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

greatbrit said:


> Oh, great, T-Shirt in the wash. I literally just did a spit take when I read that


Thanks folks! I'll be here all week!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday.

I'm gulping a cup of coffee before I head for work.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
1 day left  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
1 day left  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
1 day left  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
2 days left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
2 days left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
10 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
10 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
10 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
12 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
15 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
15 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
18 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
25 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: I could use some support for my latest Kindle Scout HeadTalker!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## Used To Be BH

greatbrit said:


> Hi Matthew, Congrats on your book! I just checked it out and saw you also published in print through Createspace. I was wondering if you ever looked for a publisher willing to produce the book without having digital rights, and how that went? Do you know if other Scouters have had success with finding a publisher just for print?
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


I've never tried that, but other threads on Kboards suggest that publishers are increasingly interested in getting all rights. This can be annoying, because sometimes publishers will license everything, even when they have no real interest in doing it, just in case they "change their mind." A good example is publishers who buy up all the translation rights and then never do a translation. (Kindle Press buys up digital translation rights but will revert them much more easily than most publishers. There is also a thread about audio books. Apparently, a growing number of publishers are adopting the mantra, "No audio, no deal." (Again, Kindle Press buys the audio rights but will easily revert them.)

In that kind of atmosphere, it's hard to imagine a publisher who just wants paper rights.

Matthew also made a good point about how much a publisher can do for you. One of the Big Five or their imprints can obviously do a lot. An Amazon imprint might be able to do quite a bit for sales on Amazon. Smaller publishers look to me an awful lot more like self-publishing with someone taking part of the royalty. There was a time when I was interested in going the trad route and researched a number of small houses on the assumption they'd be easier to break into than a large one. However, when I checked their books online, they didn't seem to be doing any better than my self-published offerings were. Some of them were clearly professional operations, with good editing and good covers, and some of them had relatively large catalogs, but they weren't producing spectacular sales. Most of them weren't getting bookstore placements, either, at least not from what I could see.

I've known authors who were happy with that kind of arrangement. Usually, that was true because some of the small houses work on a more collaborative model, so it doesn't feel as much like giving up control. It would also be a way to get expenses like editing, formatting, and cover design taken care of. However, to me the most important advantage a publisher could bring would be marketing, and the small houses just don't have that much clout. Some of them are very open about expecting their authors to do the promoting. All manuscript submissions have to be accompanied by a marketing plan. One even identifies itself as being only interested in authors already making $5000 or more a year on their own.

That doesn't mean don't seek a trad publisher. It does mean do your homework. Take a serious look at what the publisher can do for you, and see if it's worth the royalty percentage and the potential loss of control. Also keep in mind that some small houses will be happy to revert rights if the arrangement doesn't work out, but others will cling to a book no matter what, even if it's selling almost nothing, and they're doing nothing to market it. Hypothetically, they could let your book go out of print entirely, but you couldn't self publish, because they'd still hold the rights. I think that's rare, but I have known people who had to wait years to get control of their book again. That's why investigating first is so important.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Added Unknown Presence to my nominations. Enjoyed the excerpt very much, Alicia!


----------



## greatbrit

Bill Hiatt said:


> ...
> That doesn't mean don't seek a trad publisher. It does mean do your homework. Take a serious look at what the publisher can do for you, and see if it's worth the royalty percentage and the potential loss of control. Also keep in mind that some small houses will be happy to revert rights if the arrangement doesn't work out, but others will cling to a book no matter what, even if it's selling almost nothing, and they're doing nothing to market it. Hypothetically, they could let your book go out of print entirely, but you couldn't self publish, because they'd still hold the rights. I think that's rare, but I have known people who had to wait years to get control of their book again. That's why investigating first is so important.


Many thanks, Bill. I was assuming that anyone having good success with a Scout selected book would also want it to go to print. It sounds like you are saying it's not so easy to find a big publisher willing to forego the digital rights (and a small one might be a bad idea), so are you saying you think the majority of authors publish it themselves, and market it themselves? If the book was wildly successful, would the publishers be more interested?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Here it is, the last update on how Nick of Time did at launch.  A little recap, I decided I would launch for free when I began Nick's campaign.  Made that clear in all my promotion for Nick and put the details in my thank you note.  I spent $10 on an Author Shout campaign and $5 on a Readper, both of which were very helpful.  This was by far the most successful campaign I've had to date with almost 4k page views and in H&T 94% or the time. I spent no money on the launch and did not do pre-orders or anything like that.  I just cold launched it, as quickly after I was notified it was not selected as I could.

During it's 5 free days, Nick was downloaded 1,165 times.
It's gotten 5 reviews so far, all validated.
It's ranking stats during the free days were quite awesome:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #521 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
•	#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
•	#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
•	#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

I did get a tiny bit of sell through.  I sold 12 books during this time.  I know that sounds puny, but considering my sales had flat-lined for a couple weeks before this launch, it is a big difference.

Now Nick is back to pay to purchase, and I'm surprised by it's current stats:
#16,359 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
•	#117 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superheroes
•	#117 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
•	#329 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural

At the moment, it is by far the highest ranking book I have.  We'll see what happens down the road with reviews and future sales.

There's 4 books on the list ending soon, I can only pick 3 of them, so I'm not going to say which ones.  Good luck to all four, and fingers crossed for those waiting for news!

Edited to add: this morning I sold 2 non-Nick eBooks and had my highest page reads on KU to date.  I know 2 books doesn't sound like much, but as I said before, my sales had pretty much flat-lined before this, so I am happy as a clam with any amount of sales.


----------



## arivoli

AnitaLouise said:


> Added Unknown Presence to my nominations. Enjoyed the excerpt very much, Alicia!


Thank you so much! I appreciate it. I can't believe I'm finally down to the final days...


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Summoner by M.C. Glan
The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli

Then signed into my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke

Best of luck to all four!

Mark


----------



## arivoli

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> The Summoner by M.C. Glan
> The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
> Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
> 
> Then signed into my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
> 
> Best of luck to all four!
> 
> Mark


Thank you!


----------



## TF Jacobs

Glad to see another selection by Kindle Scout. Not sure if he's active here, but he was on Steve's list, so congrats William. It looks like some of the earlier posts may be right, books with super high stats like Justice Returns, Nick of Time, and Everett Excorcism are being reviewed right away once their campaigns end. There may be exceptions, but that definitely appears to be the trend.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> The Summoner by M.C. Glan
> The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
> Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
> 
> Then signed into my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
> 
> Thanks, Mark! Appreciate you making the extra effort!
> 
> Best of luck to all four!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark! Appreciate you making the extra effort!

Debbie


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Bill Hiatt said:


> Be careful. You may not mean it this way, but that sounds a lot like a review swap, which is prohibited by the Amazon TOS. At best, if two authors review each other, both reviews get pulled.
> 
> Paying reviews forward is better. If you get reviewed by an indie author, be sure you review some other indie author. If we all did that, indie authors in general would have more reviews without risking a TOS violation--at least as long as we kept track of who reviewed us, and other authors do the same.


Thank You!!! I had no idea. Thank goodness I posted here or I wouldn't have known. I'm so clueless about a lot of this stuff. I was already paying it forward, and didn't even realize it. I've read and reviewed at least one book from this thread (Kelpie Dreams) and have a ton on my Kindle ready to read and review.

Also, Steve, I'm so confused about Createspace. I'm trying to create a print edition of my book, so it can hopefully be released this summer (because the ebook's official launch is August 1st.) I think you mentioned at one point that you had some advice to offer. I'd appreciate it. Maybe you can email me if you get a chance.
Thanks for the warning and I'm sorry I got it wrong. (again!)


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Julianne,
I had no idea about the Amazon review policies. Obviously, my two previous novels had very few reviews (9 and 1, respectively). I review just about every book I read, either on Goodreads, or Amazon, or both, so I've definitely reviewed some Indie selections, and I'll simple continue to do so. Thanks for the heads up. Glad i mentioned it so I can avoid screwing up royally. 

Great stats on "Nick"...congrats!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

Hi everyone! I promised my voters a free copy of Fallen from Grace when it released so here's the link. If you are interested and want to read and download, here is your chance. Thanks for all of your support and encouragement as well as votes. I'll be using Kindle Scout next time for sure.

US: https://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/


----------



## arivoli

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone! I promised my voters a free copy of Fallen from Grace when it released so here's the link. If you are interested and want to read and download, here is your chance. Thanks for all of your support and encouragement as well as votes. I'll be using Kindle Scout next time for sure.
> 
> US: https://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/
> UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/


Grabbed my copy. Thanks.


----------



## SlimMoran

Thanks again all for the congrats. I have been reading your Kindle Scout book Lincoln again.  Will get on nominating from the list. 
1 day left The Summoner by M.C. Glan
1 day left The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
1 day left Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli

I took a couple of days off to clean the apartment - I feel like I didn't do any cleaning for the entire run of the campaign. 

I know Lincoln you like Ingramspark, but what's the difference between that and createspace? Any thoughts would be most welcome. 

Thanks! 
Kate


----------



## JDMatheny

I'm just learning what Scout is!  But I managed to get a couple of Nomination done.

Nominated:

Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke

Best of luck to all who have submitted!


----------



## David Thompson

TF Jacobs said:


> Glad to see another selection by Kindle Scout. Not sure if he's active here, but he was on Steve's list, so congrats William. It looks like some of the earlier posts may be right, books with super high stats like Justice Returns, Nick of Time, and Everett Excorcism are being reviewed right away once their campaigns end. There may be exceptions, but that definitely appears to be the trend.


Yes, and it looks as though authors with a proven track record (50+ reviews) are being selected these days. Hmmm....going to have to get reviews, but how? How? It's driving me mad, I tell you!


----------



## Cecelia

People have to spend $50 to do a review, not just read your book. This is a barrier to me too.  I would enjoy writing reviews if I could.


----------



## arivoli

JDMatheny said:


> I'm just learning what Scout is! But I managed to get a couple of Nomination done.
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
> Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
> 
> Best of luck to all who have submitted!


Thank you so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone! I promised my voters a free copy of Fallen from Grace when it released so here's the link. If you are interested and want to read and download, here is your chance. Thanks for all of your support and encouragement as well as votes. I'll be using Kindle Scout next time for sure.
> 
> US: https://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/
> UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/


I grabbed a copy of my own!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> I grabbed a copy of my own!


I did too!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

JDMatheny said:


> I'm just learning what Scout is! But I managed to get a couple of Nomination done.
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
> Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
> 
> Best of luck to all who have submitted!


Thanks so much, JD!


----------



## Leena Maria

Wow. My last day for Space Witches / Book of Witches... This 30 days just flew past! Very interesting to see how it goes... I don't mind if it's not selected, but I don't deny it would be nice if it was.

Well, the next two weeks will tell...

Leena


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I've got a heck of a weekend coming up. Saturday and Sunday I'll be away to a big craft fair in Lunenburg, with my travelling book table, hopefully selling a whole lot of books! In between the book sales we'll be spending the weekend at the cottage of a couple we know. There will be barbecue and beer galore. Then, on Monday I start a whole week of vacation. I've torn up the front walkway over the last week or so, and I intend to spend the week trying to learn how to lay concrete.

Hey, everybody has got to have a dream, right?

So the plan is to (hopefully) make enough at the book sales to help pay for the pallet-load of concrete that I just ordered last night on the credit card.

Hey, everybody has got to have a dream.

Right?

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Summoner by M.C. Glan
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Book of Witches by Leena Maria
LAST DAY LEFT!  Unknown Presence by Alicia Rivoli
LAST DAY LEFT!  Instrument of the Devil by Debbie Burke
1 day left  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
1 day left  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
9 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
9 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
9 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
11 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
14 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
14 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
17 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
24 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: Can anyone tell me if Kelpie Dreams is now marked down to 99 cents on Amazon.com? I can't see the current price from here.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## Steve Vernon

[email protected] said:


> Also, Steve, I'm so confused about Createspace. I'm trying to create a print edition of my book, so it can hopefully be released this summer (because the ebook's official launch is August 1st.) I think you mentioned at one point that you had some advice to offer. I'd appreciate it. Maybe you can email me if you get a chance.
> Thanks for the warning and I'm sorry I got it wrong. (again!)


Hey Alyson,

The best advice I could offer is to point you at a Youtube clip that REALLY helped me figure out how to format for Createspace.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzvtxK686c

Just remember that you want the Kindle Press e-book to come out a day or two BEFORE your paperback version. They are kind of fussy about that sort of thing. But don't wait too long before releasing the paperback, so that you can take advantage of that first big wave of e-book sales. There will be a LOT of prospective readers looking at that new e-book of yours. Some of them might decide they'd prefer it in paperback.


----------



## greatbrit

Congrats, William! And on a more selfish note, I'm collecting lots of free books this month


----------



## Used To Be BH

greatbrit said:


> Many thanks, Bill. I was assuming that anyone having good success with a Scout selected book would also want it to go to print. It sounds like you are saying it's not so easy to find a big publisher willing to forego the digital rights (and a small one might be a bad idea), so are you saying you think the majority of authors publish it themselves, and market it themselves? If the book was wildly successful, would the publishers be more interested?


To the best of my knowledge, yes, Scout-selected authors publish the paperback themselves.

The short answer to the second question is yes--but wildly successful means NYT bestseller. Typically, trads want fresh books, not previously published ones that they can only get reprint rights for. _Martian_, _Fifty Shades_ (originally published by a small publisher), and _Wool_ are all examples of books that sold well enough to attract a major publisher despite being previously published. I have heard of one exception, where the sales weren't that high, but the generalization holds true most of the time.

If someone really wanted to be trad published with a particular work, it is best to try the trads first. Save Scout for last, because if it isn't picked up by Scout, the best way to capitalize on the Scout momentum is to self-publish right away.

That said, a really strong self-published book or books might lead to publisher interest for subsequent books. That's a little more common scenario. Interestingly, I've known some people in that situation who said no to the publisher. Once they were making a living on self-publishing, they saw less need to have a publisher's blessing. (The bulk of self-pub success stories seem to be people who get a good income from several books rather than people who have one runaway hit.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> People have to spend $50 to do a review, not just read your book. This is a barrier to me too. I would enjoy writing reviews if I could.


That's such a good point. That barrier was designed to help keep scammers out, but it also blocked a lot of genuine readers who just happened to not be big Amazon shoppers.

On the other hand, there are still a lot of people--millions, actually--who spend more than that. The average non-prime-member Amazon shopper is estimated to spend $700 a year. (Keep in mind the $50 is cumulative, not annual). The average prime shopper spends over $1300. An estimated 60% of Amazon shoppers are now prime members. That means there are still a lot of potential reviewers around.

The trick is getting enough sales to generate reviews. If your book is not selected for Scout but has had a good campaign, you might get a good start. My Scout-reject got twice as many reviews in three months as my first book got in a year--because the SR book sold much faster. Julianne's experience--five reviews already--suggests that my result wasn't just a fluke.

There are also other ways to stimulate reviews. For instance, there are FB groups dedicated to putting writers together with potential reviewers. If you are willing to give free copies to reviewers, you have a good shot at picking up at least a few reviews that way.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Here it is, the last update on how Nick of Time did at launch. A little recap, I decided I would launch for free when I began Nick's campaign. Made that clear in all my promotion for Nick and put the details in my thank you note. I spent $10 on an Author Shout campaign and $5 on a Readper, both of which were very helpful. This was by far the most successful campaign I've had to date with almost 4k page views and in H&T 94% or the time. I spent no money on the launch and did not do pre-orders or anything like that. I just cold launched it, as quickly after I was notified it was not selected as I could.
> 
> During it's 5 free days, Nick was downloaded 1,165 times.
> It's gotten 5 reviews so far, all validated.
> It's ranking stats during the free days were quite awesome:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #521 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> •	#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
> •	#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal
> •	#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban
> 
> I did get a tiny bit of sell through. I sold 12 books during this time. I know that sounds puny, but considering my sales had flat-lined for a couple weeks before this launch, it is a big difference.
> 
> Now Nick is back to pay to purchase, and I'm surprised by it's current stats:
> #16,359 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> •	#117 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superheroes
> •	#117 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superhero
> •	#329 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural
> 
> At the moment, it is by far the highest ranking book I have. We'll see what happens down the road with reviews and future sales.
> 
> There's 4 books on the list ending soon, I can only pick 3 of them, so I'm not going to say which ones. Good luck to all four, and fingers crossed for those waiting for news!
> 
> Edited to add: this morning I sold 2 non-Nick eBooks and had my highest page reads on KU to date. I know 2 books doesn't sound like much, but as I said before, my sales had pretty much flat-lined before this, so I am happy as a clam with any amount of sales.


These are very strong results, and they support the wisdom of your strategy.

Sales do tend to flatline unless an author is one of those few who have achieved a large fan base that keeps them at a high rank for long enough that the visibility keeps ongoing sales flowing in. Most of us have to keep promoting like crazy to even come close. So yes, two sales is good. My current hope (in between new releases and major promos) is some activity (at least one sale or significant pages read) each day. During off periods my sales tend to be around sixty (combination of sales and full-read equivalents) per month.


----------



## arivoli

I can't believe Unknown Presence is on its LAST DAY!! I'm so excited. It has been an exciting campaign. I want to thank you all for your advice and help throughout the entire process. You are all amazing! Click here if you'd like to nominate Unknown Presence! https://goo.gl/gdC4IK


----------



## Used To Be BH

[email protected] said:


> Thank You!!! I had no idea. Thank goodness I posted here or I wouldn't have known. I'm so clueless about a lot of this stuff. I was already paying it forward, and didn't even realize it. I've read and reviewed at least one book from this thread (Kelpie Dreams) and have a ton on my Kindle ready to read and review.
> 
> Also, Steve, I'm so confused about Createspace. I'm trying to create a print edition of my book, so it can hopefully be released this summer (because the ebook's official launch is August 1st.) I think you mentioned at one point that you had some advice to offer. I'd appreciate it. Maybe you can email me if you get a chance.
> Thanks for the warning and I'm sorry I got it wrong. (again!)


Most people don't understand the review swap stuff in the beginning. I know I didn't.

CS can be intimidating at first, but it really isn't hard. What you're trying to do is make the book look like a paperback you'd see in the bookstore.

If you have a Mac, you can solve the whole problem by investing in Vellum Press. (It's pricey at $249.99, but that price covers an unlimited number of books and is a one-time fee, not an annual subscription.) You can beautifully format your ebook as well, but the big selling point now is the recent addition of print formatting. The new version came out after my last project, but I have played with it a little, and it does produce a very nice PDF that meets CS requirements.

If you don't want to go that way, I've never used the CS interior templates, but they are supposed to be helpful. It's also possible to do the interior in Word or any other decent word processor. Read the CS requirements at https://www.createspace.com/Special/Enterprise/Publisher/submission_guidelines.jsp. You may need to experiment with the margins. CS inside measurements seem overly narrow to me.

Book margins aren't like ordinary manuscript margins. What is normally called the gutter (inside margin plus gutter the way CS labels it) is the white space in the middle when the book is opened. It needs to be bigger than the outside margin because part of the inside space gets lost when the book is bound. You can accomplish this by setting Word for mirror margins in page layout. (The margins then show as inside and outside rather than right and left. You can add additional gutter separately or just put the whole amount in inside margin.

You want the outside margin to be about .5 inches, though you can probably get away with .4. Inside varies based on how many pages the book is, but I'd add a little to the CS suggestions--and I'd get a proof copy to make sure the text isn't too close on the inside. Top margin should be about 1" with the header at about the .5" mark. Bottom margin could be the same, particularly if you have the page numbers in the footer, or it could be a little smaller if you don't have a footer.

One thing that tripped me up at first is that CS automatically adds a blank page at the beginning (because the book is supposed to start on the right. When I'm tinkering, I include a blank page at the beginning so that I can see how the layout will look, but I need to subtract that blank page before submitting.

That's really all there is to margins. Word can build a TOC automatically; look to the far right on the reference tab. The program uses a table with fields to create the TOC. When you make changes, just right click on the TOC and click update to see any changes reflected. A book with headings (nonfiction) would automatically include all headings. For fiction I find it easier to just use one style for each chapter and section title. Then I set the TOC to use the StyleRef command in a drop-down menu. Unless you want a really fancy TOC, this method should work fine.

I almost forgot to mention that you need to make the front matter a separate section (probably with no page numbers) and then configure the page numbers in the body to start at the beginning of the section (so that the first page of actual novel is page 1). Traditionally, the numbers don't become visible until page 2. You can easily configure Word that way using different first page and different odd and even commands in page setup. The different odd and even is so that you can have different header text (like author on one side and book title on the other) and different positioning of page numbers. Some people like the numbers to fall near the outside margin.

There's plenty of advice online for what font to use. Size is often 12 point, but for some fonts, like Garamond, 11 is also good. Line spacing can be single, but that sometimes looks too tight. There is also a glitch in the way Word communicates with PDF conversion, so that a single-spaced Word document will convert into a PDF that's not paginated the same way. By experimenting, I discovered that setting my 11 pt Garamond document for exactly 15 pt spacing produced a result that converted perfectly to PDF. Experimenting will help you find the setting that works for your font type and size choice.

Chapter titles should be centered. Everything else should be justified. You can also manually hyphenate in order to make the spacing in the justified text as even as possible. If you do hyphenate, do it manually. Word's automatic hyphenation breaks a lot of rules. For example, you should not break a work across pages. Chicago Manual of Style recommends not isolating a single letter syllable at the beginning of a word or a two letter syllable at the end. Word ignores all those rules. Unfortunately, manual hyphenation takes hours. Look at the manuscript, and if the lines look pretty even, you can probably leave most of them alone, hyphenating only where there is a really obvious spacing problem.

Check results for appearance and adjust until you get the look you want. You can be fancy or relatively plain. Just make sure the result can be read comfortably. Again, look at paperbacks you have to see what kind of appearance the trads go for and try to replicate that.

That's really all there is to it. A professional formatter might have more recommendations, but that at least covers the basics. They take a little practice to internalize them, but none of them are hard to do.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I forgot to mention that if you're working in Word or any other word processor, set the paper size for the cut size you'll eventually want. I find it useful to see how the book will lay out as I work--and you don't want to forget to make the shift and end up with a 8.5 by 11 PDF that you can't use.


----------



## Kay7979

The nominations list is the shortest list I've seen in ages. Good luck to all. 

Thanks JulianneQJohnson for sharing your data. It's really helpful. 

And Bill, what would we do without him? He's so knowledgeable, and always very generous with his time.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Bill Hiatt said:


> I forgot to mention that if you're working in Word or any other word processor, set the paper size for the cut size you'll eventually want. I find it useful to see how the book will lay out as I work--and you don't want to forget to make the shift and end up with a 8.5 by 11 PDF that you can't use.


Thanks so much! I toiled over Create Space for a few hours yesterday and then gave up. Your info and the YouTube video Steve posted give me hope that I can do this.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Alyson,
> 
> The best advice I could offer is to point you at a Youtube clip that REALLY helped me figure out how to format for Createspace.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzvtxK686c
> 
> Just remember that you want the Kindle Press e-book to come out a day or two BEFORE your paperback version. They are kind of fussy about that sort of thing. But don't wait too long before releasing the paperback, so that you can take advantage of that first big wave of e-book sales. There will be a LOT of prospective readers looking at that new e-book of yours. Some of them might decide they'd prefer it in paperback.


It makes sense to wait a day or 2 after the ebook's release before I release the print edition. -if I ever get a halfway decent product put together on Create Space. The video has cleared up a lot of my confusion. You and Bill Hiatt should publish an Idiot's Guide to Create Space (and other self pub info. ) I'd be the first idiot to buy a copy. 
Also, thank you for those encouraging words about the "Big Wave". Tsunami or "as idle as a painted ship upon a painted ocean"? We shall sea.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Nikki Landis Author said:


> Hi everyone! I promised my voters a free copy of Fallen from Grace when it released so here's the link. If you are interested and want to read and download, here is your chance. Thanks for all of your support and encouragement as well as votes. I'll be using Kindle Scout next time for sure.
> 
> US: https://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/
> UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/


I got my copy today. Thanks!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Hi all,

I'm still lurking and nominating. I just thought I'd let you all know something interesting. I released my scout reject (city under ice in my sig) on the 1st of july and its been going well, although I have spent an eyewatering amount in ads. But what I thought was interesting is that around 25% of my also boughts are kindle scout books. This suggests that at least some of those who nominate do pick up the books once they are released. So another point in favour of scout whether you win or not.

Tania


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Wow, Bill and Steve, what great resources! Thank you so much for taking the time to walk us through Create Space. You guys should definitely put out a _Create Space for Dummies _book.

I've had requests for a print version of _Instrument of the Devil_, so Create Space is definitely in my future.

Thanks again, Steve and Bill!

Debbie 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M04E0G1OTGYW


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> These are very strong results, and they support the wisdom of your strategy.
> 
> Sales do tend to flatline in less an author is one of those few who have achieved a large fan base that keeps them at a high rank for long enough that the visibility keeps ongoing sales flowing in. Most of us have to keep promoting like crazy to even come close. So yes, two sales is good. My current hope (in between new releases and major promos) is some activity (at least one sale or significant pages read) each day. During off periods is around sixty (combination of sales and full-read equivalents) per month.


Excellent insight, as always. I know I will have to do some paid promotion down the road if I want to get anywhere, but I just don't have the budget yet. My plan is to wait until I have at least book two of my upcoming series out, and then see what I can manage promotion-wise.

Now I just have to decide when to throw my next book (the first in my series) into the KS ring. I'm thinking sooner is better than later. I don't think my newsletter subscribers will mind another campaign where they get a free book, but I'm sure my facebook friends are sick of it, lol.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I've got to get out early enough to pick up a box of books from my publisher today for the book sale tomorrow.

I won't be able to post my list on Saturday or Sunday. I'll be away from my computer on a working vacation.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
8 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
8 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
8 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
10 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
13 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
13 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
16 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
23 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: If anybody is looking to grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, it's on sale for 99 cents over on Amazon.com.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152

In fact there is a WHOLE BIG OLD BUNCH of k-board Kindle Scout winning novels on sale for 99 cents!
https://yourprfriend.lpages.co/july-sale/


----------



## arivoli

Thank you to everyone for all your help and insight these last 30 days. I have enjoyed being a part of the Kindle Scout family and you all have made it all the better. 
My stats are now final. I ended my campaign with 6000 page views and spent 698/720 hours in H&T, that's 97% of my campaign.. I also had 58% of my views come from Kindle Scout directly. 
  Good luck to all that are still running their campaigns.  Now begins the waiting game for me...


----------



## lincolnjcole

arivoli said:


> Thank you to everyone for all your help and insight these last 30 days. I have enjoyed being a part of the Kindle Scout family and you all have made it all the better.
> My stats are now final. I ended my campaign with 6000 page views and spent 698/720 hours in H&T, that's 97% of my campaign.. I also had 58% of my views come from Kindle Scout directly.
> Good luck to all that are still running their campaigns. Now begins the waiting game for me...


Great stats! Good luck!

Enjoy your (Working) Vacation Steve!

Still nominating people when I can! Good luck everyone!


----------



## greatbrit

lincolnjcole said:


> Great stats! Good luck!
> 
> Enjoy your (Working) Vacation Steve!
> 
> Still nominating people when I can! Good luck everyone!


Hi Lincoln, I just went to your website and read through your Scout articles; awesome information. Thank you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

greatbrit said:


> Hi Lincoln, I just went to your website and read through your Scout articles; awesome information. Thank you!


No worries! Hopefully it was helpful and I tried to post as much information as I could!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominations are:
Hunter's Soul
The Lost world of Khymera, Part II
October Winds

Best of luck to all.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

I totally agree with Alicia...and wish my stats were as good as hers!

This campaign for _Instrument of the Devil_ has been a real education and my gratitude goes out to the generous folks on the board who freely share their knowledge.

Steve, hope you sell lots of books on your trip! Thanks for keeping up the nominations list. Right now, _Cybele_ by Rena Arun has my nom, and I'll be filling the other two slots as soon as I read more excerpts.

Lincoln, your promo recommendations of Just Kindle Books and Author Shout delivered a good ROI for me. Thanks for reviewing and trying out the various programs.

Julianne, the sharing of your stats gives good insight. Keep at it. Your hard work and persistence are an inspiration.

Debbie 
http://debbieburkewriter.com


----------



## Used To Be BH

T E Scott Writer said:


> But what I thought was interesting is that around 25% of my also boughts are kindle scout books. This suggests that at least some of those who nominate do pick up the books once they are released. So another point in favour of scout whether you win or not.
> Tania


I had the same experience. My also-boughts were very Scout-oriented at first, a sharp contrast to all my other books, when new release also-boughts tend to be my own books.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve- sell oodles of books and pay for that concrete!

Alicia and Debbie- great stats and my fingers are crossed for both of you.

I hit the button on my next campaign last night.  Should be live in a couple days.

Top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those waiting.  My goodness out list is short right now.


----------



## TJFlaxman

Hi all, after my unsuccessful scout campaign I thought I would try a last ditch effort at the traditional publishing route. I've just a request from three agents to read my complete manuscript! Little flabbergasted over it to be honest. Does anyone have any experience with this? It's the first time this has happened to me. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Hunter's Soul by Stacey Oakley
The Lost Word of Khymera, Part II by Theresa A. James
October Winds by Katie Mettner

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## skyemackinnon

Just back from a one-week meditation retreat with no internet  Had hoped to find a KS email but Heart of Time is still under review. Do they send emails out during the weekend or can I relax until Monday?
(Now that the campaign stats are working again I could finally see my final ratings: 93% in H&T, 5.2k views and 81% traffic from KS)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TJFlaxman said:


> Hi all, after my unsuccessful scout campaign I thought I would try a last ditch effort at the traditional publishing route. I've just a request from three agents to read my complete manuscript! Little flabbergasted over it to be honest. Does anyone have any experience with this? It's the first time this has happened to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I queried about a bazillion agents once upon a time. Full manuscript requests are awesome! It's a good idea to take a look at the agents and make certain they are legit. There are tons of hard working legit agents, and then there are those who pretend to be agents and prey on writers who don't do their homework. An easy way to do this is google the agent name + absolute write. You can also ask them what publishers they have contacts with. If it's, for example, only small presses that don't require an agent for submissions, that's a bad sign. For those that have your fulls, keep in mind it may be a few months before you hear from them. Some agents work more quickly, but most have quite a herd of books in their to-read pile. After two months, it's considered all right to send a nudge email, asking about your book.

That's the bare basics. Good luck!


----------



## sheritybemy

Hi,
Does anyone know how to format:
-a poem
-a past memory
-reading an article in your head
-a memory of someone's voice

Using the Chicago Manual of style. Preparing my second attempt at kindle scout. Badly need help. Thanks


Bemy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sheritybemy said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know how to format:
> -a poem
> -a past memory
> -reading an article in your head
> -a memory of someone's voice
> 
> Using the Chicago Manual of style. Preparing my second attempt at kindle scout. Badly need help. Thanks
> 
> Bemy


I don't think there's any set in stone style rules for these things. A flashback/ memory doesn't usually get any special formatting, just words denoting the time shift. Poems are often done centered instead of justified, but I don't know if that works well for digital, you could use italics.

For the voice memory, I've seen it in quotes and italicized, but you still need to note what's going on in the text.

Generally, just decide what you want to do and be consistent.


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't think there's any set in stone style rules for these things. A flashback/ memory doesn't usually get any special formatting, just words denoting the time shift. Poems are often done centered instead of justified, but I don't know if that works well for digital, you could use italics.
> 
> For the voice memory, I've seen it in quotes and italicized, but you still need to note what's going on in the text.
> 
> Generally, just decide what you want to do and be consistent.


Thanks Julianne looking forward to reading Nick of Time, will be sure to leave a review

Bemy


----------



## Misty Mount

I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## ID Johnson

Misty Mount said:


> I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


So sorry to hear that, Misty! That is a long time to wait. Are you planning to self-publish now?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Hello, fellow authors.  I am getting ready to submit my manuscript to Kindle Scout.  I have never posted on these boards before, so not even sure I am in the right place to ask this question.  Can someone direct me on the standard formatting to use for KS?  I want to make sure all is done right for submission.  Right now I have: Word document (8.5x11); Times New Roman Font, pt size 12; Justified; Single spaced; Normal style; Indent first line special (.5) for each paragraph; Standard page break; with Author Name/page # on top of the document.  Is any of this wrong?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Also, once I have a campaign running is this an appropriate place to post to try to get nominations?  Again, any info is greatly appreciated.

My apologies if I have posted this in an inappropriate/inaccurate location.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Welp, I'm back for a third round, guess I'm a glutton for punishment 

Steve, do you mind putting me on the list? Here's my campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K698U3R30RL5

Best of luck to everyone! I'll keep up the tradition of nominating the top three


----------



## TF Jacobs

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, fellow authors. I am getting ready to submit my manuscript to Kindle Scout. I have never posted on these boards before, so not even sure I am in the right place to ask this question. Can someone direct me on the standard formatting to use for KS? I want to make sure all is done right for submission. Right now I have: Word document (8.5x11); Times New Roman Font, pt size 12; Justified; Single spaced; Normal style; Indent first line special (.5) for each paragraph; Standard page break; with Author Name/page # on top of the document. Is any of this wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, once I have a campaign running is this an appropriate place to post to try to get nominations? Again, any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> My apologies if I have posted this in an inappropriate/inaccurate location.


Hello there, Chicago is the format to use, which means double spaced. Check out this article for full details: https://www.ivcc.edu/stylebooks/stylebook5.aspx?id=14644



Misty Mount said:


> I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


What!? Sorry Misty, that is a long time to wait. But that's a heck of a campaign and it goes to show you that you will do well publishing yourself.



debbieburkewriter said:


> Wow, Bill and Steve, what great resources! Thank you so much for taking the time to walk us through Create Space. You guys should definitely put out a _Create Space for Dummies _book.
> 
> I've had requests for a print version of _Instrument of the Devil_, so Create Space is definitely in my future.
> 
> Thanks again, Steve and Bill!
> 
> Debbie
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M04E0G1OTGYW


Debbie, congrats on your selection! 


Carey Lewis said:


> Welp, I'm back for a third round, guess I'm a glutton for punishment
> 
> Steve, do you mind putting me on the list? Here's my campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K698U3R30RL5
> 
> Best of luck to everyone! I'll keep up the tradition of nominating the top three


Welcome back, Carey. Same to you Julianne, welcome back to the party!


----------



## Misty Mount

ID Johnson said:


> So sorry to hear that, Misty! That is a long time to wait. Are you planning to self-publish now?


 Thanks for your vote of sympathy! I'm not sure what I'm doing next. I have one other avenue I'm going to try and then if that doesn't pan out I'm going to self-publish. I was advised to self-publish right after the rejection so you get in on any "buzz" that may have been created. But they made me wait so long I fear any I might have had has fizzled out anyway. So I guess I don't feel as rushed.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, fellow authors. I am getting ready to submit my manuscript to Kindle Scout. I have never posted on these boards before, so not even sure I am in the right place to ask this question. Can someone direct me on the standard formatting to use for KS? I want to make sure all is done right for submission. Right now I have: Word document (8.5x11); Times New Roman Font, pt size 12; Justified; Single spaced; Normal style; Indent first line special (.5) for each paragraph; Standard page break; with Author Name/page # on top of the document. Is any of this wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Your formatting sounds good, except it doesn't need to be justified or have your name at the top. Single spacing is the way to go (check other books' sample chapters on Kindle Scout). You get the chance to check how your book looks before it goes live, if I remember rightly.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Misty Mount said:


> I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


I was sad to see that it wasn't picked. You had great stats and I hope you have an awesome launch.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, fellow authors. I am getting ready to submit my manuscript to Kindle Scout. I have never posted on these boards before, so not even sure I am in the right place to ask this question. Can someone direct me on the standard formatting to use for KS? I want to make sure all is done right for submission. Right now I have: Word document (8.5x11); Times New Roman Font, pt size 12; Justified; Single spaced; Normal style; Indent first line special (.5) for each paragraph; Standard page break; with Author Name/page # on top of the document. Is any of this wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, once I have a campaign running is this an appropriate place to post to try to get nominations? Again, any info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> My apologies if I have posted this in an inappropriate/inaccurate location.


I agree with Lexi. Scout's pretty vague about what they want, but most folks say format as if you were publishing an eBook. Best suggestions for that are no page numbers or author name, left justified, single spaced. Many people include front and back matter as well. There are lots of websites that talk about formatting for ebooks, if you need more clarification. I wouldn't stress about the formatting too much.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Good to see you again Carey! I'm even more of a glutton for punishment; this is round 5 for me!

Thanks for the welcome back, TF!

My fifth book's KS campaign just went live! Ghost in the Park is raring to go.
Steve, I know you are out of town this weekend, but I would love to be added to the list come Monday.
Link is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PG7S3YE8LS43

I kinda can't believe I'm doing this again, and so soon. But I've been watching Nick of Time break all my records for page reads, so here I go again! Now, for clarity's sake, my KU page read records were pretty low, lol, but I've gotten over 1200 today already, and it's only 3am. Nick is doing awesome (for a newbie like me) and I hope Ghost follows in it's footsteps.


----------



## David Thompson

Misty Mount said:


> I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Sorry about that Misty. They've made me wait two weeks every time too. I think it's because you made it through to the final round! Not much consolation, but better than nothing. Chin up, The Shadow Girl will do very well! (Bit annoying though 'cos now I'll have to buy it!)


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Misty Mount said:


> I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Sorry, Misty  I was hoping to see yours on the selected list this morning. Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## skyemackinnon

What a disappointment, sorry Misty, but I'm sure the book will be a success no matter how it's going to get published.

Day 9 in the waiting room... going to make some cake, anybody want some?


----------



## AnitaLouise

Misty Mount said:


> I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Yes, there is life after not being selected for KP publication, and your book will get more notice because of your participation. I say that because I have self-published books with & without Scout & the KS program helped for a better launch. Keep the faith & keep writing. Best of luck.


----------



## Used To Be BH

TF Jacobs said:


> Hello there, Chicago is the format to use, which means double spaced. Check out this article for full details: https://www.ivcc.edu/stylebooks/stylebook5.aspx?id=14644


The link you're using is for essay formatting, and I definitely agree that an essay should be formatted that way. I think Chicago also makes the same rec for manuscripts going to a publisher (on the assumption that the publisher will handle the formatting).

Two things to keep in mind, though: CMoS isn't talking about ebook format, and in the event of an indie paperback release, the indie author is the publisher, so different requirements apply. (When was the last time any of us saw a trad-published print book that was double-spaced?)

In the case of Scout, people should format as they would if they were uploading a Word document for ebook production. I've gotten in the habit of justifying text so it will look right in the Look Inside, but for Scout purposes, one can justify or not. Headers and footers aren't needed (they'll be stripped out, anyway). Chapter titles and paragraph indents work best if they are set by styles, not handled manually.

Beyond that, I doubt specifics matter too much. It appears to me that Scout wants to present each sample in the same format. Otherwise, we might have been asked to upload a mobi or epub file rather than a Word document. However, it's probably better not to include fancy formatting that takes time for them to strip out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Welp, I'm back for a third round, guess I'm a glutton for punishment
> 
> Steve, do you mind putting me on the list? Here's my campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K698U3R30RL5
> 
> Best of luck to everyone! I'll keep up the tradition of nominating the top three


It's great to see you again. I was buried in a long project and must somehow have missed your second round. Anyway, I'm glad you're back for a third.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnitaLouise said:


> Yes, there is life after not being selected for KP publication, and your book will get more notice because of your participation. I say that because I have self-published books with & without Scout & the KS program helped for a better launch. Keep the faith & keep writing. Best of luck.


Yes, Scout is a good launch platform if a book isn't selected.


----------



## TJFlaxman

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I queried about a bazillion agents once upon a time. Full manuscript requests are awesome! It's a good idea to take a look at the agents and make certain they are legit. There are tons of hard working legit agents, and then there are those who pretend to be agents and prey on writers who don't do their homework. An easy way to do this is google the agent name + absolute write. You can also ask them what publishers they have contacts with. If it's, for example, only small presses that don't require an agent for submissions, that's a bad sign. For those that have your fulls, keep in mind it may be a few months before you hear from them. Some agents work more quickly, but most have quite a herd of books in their to-read pile. After two months, it's considered all right to send a nudge email, asking about your book.
> 
> That's the bare basics. Good luck!


Hey, thanks for the tips! I've done a bit of research and all looks legitimate. They've actually just offered to represent me too. Now I'm freaking out about blowing it and wondering whether I should wait for feedback from other agents. From the sound of it, two weeks is a reasonable amount of time to wait before making the decision.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMatheny

debbieburkewriter said:


> Thanks so much, JD!


I got an email notification that my nominated book "Instrument of the Devil" has been selected for publication!

Huge congratulations Debbie, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## greatbrit

Congrats, Debbie! Awesome!


----------



## Rena Arun

Just want to add my congratulations to the newest KS winner, Debbie Burke! Awesome! I have her and Michelle Kidd to thank for encouraging me to join this forum from which I've already gleaned so much insight. 

I'm a newbie here and wish I had known this community BEFORE I began my own campaign. I've got 18 days remaining but better late than never, right?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Congrat's Debbie!  That is awesome news!


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Lesson learned regarding formatting of the manuscript for a Kindle Scout submission: Since I had already printed up some proof print copies on Createspace, I had my manuscript in a Word doc, margins set for 6x9 print, table of contents linked to chapter titles (via styles) front matter, etc. I submitted that as it was and everything worked fine except for one thing. I had done some fancy formatting on the chapter titles whereby I made the first letter of each word a larger font, scooched it down a bit, and underlined the remaining letters. The campaign went live on a Saturday and there were the chapter titles, all letters the same size font but first letter not underlined, remainder underlined. I emailed a plea for them to fix it, and they did--late Monday, as I recall. But for the first several days of the campaign, the chapter titles looked awful. Not a good way to make a first impression! I don't remember getting to see a preview before it went live. Or maybe I sent a note about the format issue and then clicked "accept." Moral of story: Any non-standard or mixed formatting might not look right on the KS preview. They will fix things like that but if possible, make sure it's just right before hitting the "accept" button!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Lesson learned regarding formatting of the manuscript for a Kindle Scout submission: Since I had already printed up some proof print copies on Createspace, I had my manuscript in a Word doc, margins set for 6x9 print, table of contents linked to chapter titles (via styles) front matter, etc. I submitted that as it was and everything worked fine except for one thing. I had done some fancy formatting on the chapter titles whereby I made the first letter of each word a larger font, scooched it down a bit, and underlined the remaining letters. The campaign went live on a Saturday and there were the chapter titles, all letters the same size font but first letter not underlined, remainder underlined. I emailed a plea for them to fix it, and they did--late Monday, as I recall. But for the first several days of the campaign, the chapter titles looked awful. Not a good way to make a first impression! I don't remember getting to see a preview before it went live. Or maybe I sent a note about the format issue and then clicked "accept." Moral of story: Any non-standard or mixed formatting might not look right on the KS preview. They will fix things like that but if possible, make sure it's just right before hitting the "accept" button!


Wonderful information! I will make sure to remove the drop caps I have formatted in my word document before I submit mine to KS. Sounds like all the formatting needs to be super basic. My only other question is about mini-breaks (not sure what the technical term is) inside of the chapters. Normally I put *** but this time I used wingdings to be a little fancier. Wondering how those will be treated? Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Wonderful information! I will make sure to remove the drop caps I have formatted in my word document before I submit mine to KS. Sounds like all the formatting needs to be super basic. My only other question is about mini-breaks (not sure what the technical term is) inside of the chapters. Normally I put *** but this time I used wingdings to be a little fancier. Wondering how those will be treated? Good luck with your campaign.


If I had to guess, I'd say they revert to asterisks, but I don't know. I think you do get an opportunity to preview before the thing goes live, though, so take advantage of it.

I think Flynn is probably correct that the more basic the layout, the better. As I said earlier, I suspect they want to format of the selections to be as similar as possible, which may be why they don't support the fancy stuff.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Misty Mount said:


> I FINALLY got my rejection notice for The Shadow Girl. I think it was a little cruel that they waited two weeks in doing so. Some were curious about my final stats so I thought I'd list them. 523 hours in Hot and Trending/5.1K views. I didn't do much of anything in the way of advertising or promoting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Sorry (and disappointed) to hear that, Misty! Those strong stats indicate your book will draw reader interest however you decide to distribute it. Best of luck to you! I'm still in the waiting room. 3100 views, 104 hours H&T.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday night. I got back from a two day long and hot craft show in which I actually did sell enough to pay off the concrete.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
6 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
6 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
8 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
12 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
12 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
14 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
18 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
21 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
29 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: If anybody is looking to grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, it's on sale for 99 cents over on Amazon.com.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152

In fact there is a WHOLE BIG OLD BUNCH of k-board Kindle Scout winning novels on sale for 99 cents!
https://yourprfriend.lpages.co/july-sale/


----------



## Rena Arun

A BIG "Thank you!" to Steve for updating and posting my book to the list.

I had no idea I'd feel like a yo-yo while going through this process. Hopes up, hopes dashed, sort of like my stats graph, haha, which looks like an abyss at the moment. I'm determined not to let this take over my life --- too much on my plate already!!-- and am half-glad that KS only updates once a day .... but only half. Have to tell myself it's the journey not the destination that matters and get zen about it all. 

Thank God for comfort food though, right? Skye, do you have any of that cake left?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Wonderful information! I will make sure to remove the drop caps I have formatted in my word document before I submit mine to KS. Sounds like all the formatting needs to be super basic. My only other question is about mini-breaks (not sure what the technical term is) inside of the chapters. Normally I put *** but this time I used wingdings to be a little fancier. Wondering how those will be treated? Good luck with your campaign.


Any sort of scene break pretties that are made with fonts need to be removed for digital. Because Kindle readers let the reader change the font, these won't work. You could embed the fonts in the file, and turn off the feature that lets readers change fonts, but readers really hate that. Triple asterisks are fine, but most Kindle books simply leave a blank space.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for adding me to the list, Steve.  Huzzah for paying off the concrete!  You rock!

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen the list that short.

Ghost in the Park finally made it onto the H&T list late in the day.  That's better than Nick did.  Nick had 0 hours the first day, so I'll take it.

A little Nick of Time news: Nick broke 3k page reads in KU today, which is a new record for me.  It got 2 more reviews today as well, bringing it up to 7.

I will nominate the top three when we get a bit closer.  I'll use the next few days to nominate some folks not on the list.  Fingers crossed for those awaiting news!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Sunday night. I got back from a two day long and hot craft show in which I actually did sell enough to pay off the concrete.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 6 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
> 6 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
> 6 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 8 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
> 12 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 12 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 14 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 18 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 21 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 29 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson


Hi Steve, do you mind putting my entry onto the list? Mister Miracle https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K698U3R30RL5

Thanks for the welcome back everyone! And Julianne, I agree, I don't think I've ever seen the list this short either. It must be pretty quiet around here.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Sunday night. I got back from a two day long and hot craft show in which I actually did sell enough to pay off the concrete.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 6 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
> 6 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
> 6 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 8 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
> 12 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 12 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 14 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 18 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 21 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 29 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> **************
> PS: If anybody is looking to grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, it's on sale for 99 cents over on Amazon.com.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152
> 
> In fact there is a WHOLE BIG OLD BUNCH of k-board Kindle Scout winning novels on sale for 99 cents!
> https://yourprfriend.lpages.co/july-sale/


It is great of you to do this consolidation. Makes it much easier for author support each other in this jungle. Are there any recommendations of other forums or websites that are useful to help post your campaign in order to get votes? I am just starting out and have little social media pull in order to get votes. I am uncertain how many of the twitter followers I have gotten will take the time to vote. Trying to get all my ducks squared away before I submit to KS. Sounds like odds are slim to none, but anything is worth a shot after all the blood, sweat, tears, and $ put into doing a (most likely self-published) book the right way.


----------



## Rachel W

Wow, I can't believe I'm at 6 days left to go now it's gone so fast.  I just want to say thanks to all of you for the nominations and views - I'm going to be pretty busy this week with work and might forget to do this on the last day.  Thanks also to Lincoln for all the blog pointers - for anyone who has just joined, make sure you look them up.  Fingers crossed now, although whatever the outcome, it's been a great experience and I'll definitely do it for the next book too. (That's going to be in about a year - I don't know how some of you churn them out so quickly!).  BW Rachel


----------



## Rena Arun

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Are there any recommendations of other forums or websites that are useful to help post your campaign in order to get votes?


As Rachel mentioned, Lincoln Cole's website is a great resource for preparing your KS campaign. Lots of advice. Here's the linK: https://www.lincolncole.net/author-resources


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Monday, folks! I've got the next week off of vacation. My big plans are to spend the week out in my front yard rebuilding the concrete walkway. It would sure help if I knew what I was doing. Thank goodness for Youtube and reference books. When it comes to handy, I make Red Green look like a pro.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
5 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
5 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
7 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
11 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
11 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
13 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
17 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
20 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
21 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
28 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
28 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: If anybody is looking to grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, it's on sale for 99 cents over on Amazon.com.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152

In fact there is a WHOLE BIG OLD BUNCH of k-board Kindle Scout winning novels on sale for 99 cents!
https://yourprfriend.lpages.co/july-sale/


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Hi,

I listed my book, _I think I know you...Karunya, Do I?_ on 2nd July' 2017 and the campaign would last till 01st August 2017. So far the book has been in hot and trending, most of the times.
Good external and internal views are coming my way, Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Hi,

Its been a wonderful journey so far, my book, I think I know you...Karunya, Do I? has been in hot & trending most of the times in the first 7 days of the campaign. 
Keeping my fingers crossed !!
If you want you can have a look at it.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AVH5H3DF3TA

Thanks
Ajit


----------



## debbieburkewriter

To TF, JD, Great Brit, Rena, Julianne, and anyone I inadvertently missed: Thank you all for your good wishes! I've received so much help and good advice from this thread and I'm grateful for everyone who takes the time to post their experiences.

I'm surprised that _Instrument of the Devil _was selected since many of you had much better stats than I did. The first week was pretty good, the second absolutely flat. Third week showed the results of a promo from Just Kindle Books ($20). Also Author Shout during the last ten days. At the finish, I'd received just over 3000 views, 276 of 720 hours (38% if my math is correct) in H&T, but the last eight days were strong.

So to campaigners out there, don't despair if your numbers aren't fabulous. Who knows why the unseen gods of Amazon chose what they do? But in my case, I'm not about to argue with them!


----------



## skyemackinnon

I'm going crazy, really need to stop checking my emails every few minutes... Who else is with me in the waiting room?


----------



## Rena Arun

debbieburkewriter said:


> So to campaigners out there, don't despair if your numbers aren't fabulous. Who knows why the unseen gods of Amazon chose what they do? But in my case, I'm not about to argue with them!


Glad they chose you, Debbie! I'm looking forward to getting the advance copy c/o Amazon, lol. And thanks for all you've shared with us & your encouragement b/c my numbers are certainly NOT fabulous, haha

Skye, I just subscribed to your newsletter which is such a great idea, whatever happens! Your website looks fabulous, btw. Very inviting.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

I had actually never thought to be a writer at the first place but yes i did become one. And guess what , i am enjoying it like heaven. *I think I know you...Karunya, Do I?*, my latest romantic thriller, has been in the 'Hot & Trending' section from the past 9 days. How many of you could actually make it to be among the few who got selected in the scout contest? Please guide me.
Debbie Burke , the winner of the kindle press for her book *Instrument of the Devil *on 9th July has said something about my book-

*"I nominated your book and think you've got a compelling premise--Romeo and Juliet reincarnated. The Indian locale and conflicts between cultures are particularly fascinating to western readers. You have a very good shot at winning a contract and I hope you do!*

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AVH5H3DF3TA

Thanks Debbie, may your book too create all records to be the the bestseller soon !!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ajitkpanicker said:


> I had actually never thought to be a writer at the first place but yes i did become one. And guess what , i am enjoying it like heaven. *I think I know you...Karunya, Do I?*, my latest romantic thriller, has been in the 'Hot & Trending' section from the past 9 days. How many of you could actually make it to be among the few who got selected in the scout contest? Please guide me.
> Debbie Burke , the winner of the kindle press for her book *Instrument of the Devil *on 9th July has said something about my book-
> 
> *"I nominated your book and think you've got a compelling premise--Romeo and Juliet reincarnated. The Indian locale and conflicts between cultures are particularly fascinating to western readers. You have a very good shot at winning a contract and I hope you do!*
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AVH5H3DF3TA
> 
> Thanks Debbie, may your book too create all records to be the the bestseller soon !!


Hello and welcome to the group! There's a lot of good campaigning advice in this thread, so I recommend going back a bit and reading it. Steve Vernon keeps things tidy around here, and he'd be pleased to add you to the list he posts daily. This way you don't have to keep posting the link. Just ask Steve to add your book, and use the list for a handy way to support other writer's campaigns in the group.
Good luck!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Rena Arun said:


> As Rachel mentioned, Lincoln Cole's website is a great resource for preparing your KS campaign. Lots of advice. Here's the linK: https://www.lincolncole.net/author-resources


Thank you for the information. I do have one odd question. Looking over his information I see where he says in his "Thank You" for the KS campaign that he directs people to his website to still get a free copy of his ebook. When I check out that link the website says "get a free copy for a review." I was told by Amazon Kindle that it is against their policies/strictly prohibited for authors to trade anything in exchange for reviews. I learned this after someone commented to me specifically about a post I made for a free swap with other authors, a free read for a review. Just curious what others know about this topic. Hopefully, I am making some sort of sense?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you for the information. I do have one odd question. Looking over his information I see where he says in his "Thank You" for the KS campaign that he directs people to his website to still get a free copy of his ebook. When I check out that link the website says "get a free copy for a review." I was told by Amazon Kindle that it is against their policies/strictly prohibited for authors to trade anything in exchange for reviews. I learned this after someone commented to me specifically about a post I made for a free swap with other authors, a free read for a review. Just curious what others know about this topic. Hopefully, I am making some sort of sense?


The issue with Amazon support is that if you get different answers depending on who you ask. It is very clear in the Amazon TOS that they support authors giving out free ARC copies in exchange for honest reviews. You cannot demand positive reviews. However, Kindle and Amazon will pull reviews if they catch two authors trading reviews. That is against TOS. (at least for Indies like us. If Dean Koontz want to review Stephen King, I don't think it's a problem.  ) You can also get into trouble using one of those paid review mills, not kosher at all. You can't pay for reviews, except to offer a free copy.

Now, if a book is in Scout, that's different. They do not want you giving out any copies for a book that's in the middle of a Scout Campaign. Nor should the book be published anywhere else.

That's the deal, as I understand it. Hopefully Lincoln, Bill, or Steve will catch anything I missed.

On an unrelated note, what's up with Headtalker? They've sold the company, and despite them saying it's business as usual for now, I can't get a new Headtalker started. They prompt me to sign up with the new company, but the permissions they want on my Twitter account are confusing to me. I don't know if it's a good thing to do, or if I should give up on Headtalker altogether. Anyone know anything?


----------



## arivoli

I've only been involved with KS since I submitted my first book.  It looks like the books that are being selected are chosen within a few days after their campaign ends.  If you stay in review for 7+ days is there a legitimate chance of being selected?  Anyone have experience seeing that?  Thanks everyone and good luck with your campaigns!


----------



## TF Jacobs

arivoli said:


> I've only been involved with KS since I submitted my first book. It looks like the books that are being selected are chosen within a few days after their campaign ends. If you stay in review for 7+ days is there a legitimate chance of being selected? Anyone have experience seeing that? Thanks everyone and good luck with your campaigns!


Quite a few of the winners seem to be getting selected right away, but Tom Swyers took eleven days back in April. I don't think you should read into how long it's taking. There could be any number of reasons it takes longer, and until they send you an email telling you otherwise, there is still a chance of selection.


----------



## arivoli

TF Jacobs said:


> Quite a few of the winners seem to be getting selected right away, but Tom Swyers took eleven days back in April. I don't think you should read into how long it's taking. There could be any number of reasons it takes longer, and until they send you an email telling you otherwise, there is still a chance of selection.


Thank You. It is good to hear other experiences and learn from that knowledge. Thanks again.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

TF Jacobs said:


> Quite a few of the winners seem to be getting selected right away, but Tom Swyers took eleven days back in April. I don't think you should read into how long it's taking. There could be any number of reasons it takes longer, and until they send you an email telling you otherwise, there is still a chance of selection.


Is it possible that they sometimes look at two or more books they consider similar, the intent being to pick the strongest of the lot? If so, they might wait until both (or all) books are in review before deciding between them. Of course, they'd still be limited to the 45 day total for campaign and review.

I am in the waiting room, btw. Seven days now. My stats weren't outstanding by this group's standards but my friends and family don't have to know that . They think 3100 views and 104 hours H&T is spectacular! I consider it respectable myself--for a newbie, and more importantly, what I have learned is invaluable. A huge THANK YOU to the mentors and encouragers here on KBoards!


----------



## Patricia KC

arivoli said:


> I've only been involved with KS since I submitted my first book. It looks like the books that are being selected are chosen within a few days after their campaign ends. If you stay in review for 7+ days is there a legitimate chance of being selected? Anyone have experience seeing that? Thanks everyone and good luck with your campaigns!


_Ghosts in Glass Houses _took a week between campaign close and selection. I'd convinced myself it was a no-go because so many recent selections happened quickly. _The Ceiling Man_ was a week too, but that was back in November, and many selections took longer.


----------



## arivoli

Thank you to those who have responded.  It's nice to hear your experiences and it gives me hope. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ID Johnson

I'm a little late to the party, but congratulations, Debbie! Way to go!!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hello and welcome to the group! There's a lot of good campaigning advice in this thread, so I recommend going back a bit and reading it. Steve Vernon keeps things tidy around here, and he'd be pleased to add you to the list he posts daily. This way you don't have to keep posting the link. Just ask Steve to add your book, and use the list for a handy way to support other writer's campaigns in the group.
> Good luck!


Hi Julianne,

Please guide me to the link to contact Steve and also if possible how to create my page on kboards. How do we do Kboard campaigning?

Thanks
Ajit


----------



## Leena Maria

Congratulations to all those selected  no news of Space Witches on my part but it will be published soon whether it is chosen or not.

I've nominated

Willows
The Moebius Divergence
Tribe

Leena


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi Julianne,
> 
> Please guide me to the link to contact Steve and also if possible how to create my page on kboards. How do we do Kboard campaigning?
> 
> Thanks
> Ajit


All you have to do is ask Steve V in this thread to add your link o the list in this thread. I do not understand about creating a page on Kboards. As for KBoard campaigning, you have Steve add your name to the list and nominate folks in this thread. Pretty simple. If you want to know other sorts of things folks do to strengthen their campaigns, I recommend you go back about 20 pages and do some reading. Lot's of good advice. Lincoln Cole also has an ebook out about KS campaigning, and he has a great blog as well.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

I asked this in a fresh thread and got a couple of responses but can't find it now. One of those responses said to post here.

So - briefly - has anyone been accepted to KS with a first in series, then gone on to have big success with subsequent books in the series? Either self-pubbed sequels or through KS again or an Amazon imprint?

I'm thinking of releasing a first in series, no-cliffhanger, adventure novel and wondered if KS was a good starting point?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Tuesday. I was outside most of the day yesterday trying to get a sunburn. I succeeded. Today I am going back out, only this time with sunscreen on. Hindsight is only good for watching your farts fly.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
4 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
4 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
6 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
10 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
10 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
12 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
16 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
19 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
20 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
27 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
27 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: If anybody is looking to grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, it's on sale for 99 cents over on Amazon.com. I believe that today is the last day for the July sale.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152

In fact there is a WHOLE BIG OLD BUNCH of k-board Kindle Scout winning novels on sale for 99 cents!
https://yourprfriend.lpages.co/july-sale/


----------



## Steve Vernon

ADDavies said:


> I asked this in a fresh thread and got a couple of responses but can't find it now. One of those responses said to post here.
> 
> So - briefly - has anyone been accepted to KS with a first in series, then gone on to have big success with subsequent books in the series? Either self-pubbed sequels or through KS again or an Amazon imprint?
> 
> I'm thinking of releasing a first in series, no-cliffhanger, adventure novel and wondered if KS was a good starting point?


I've released a couple of shorter follow-ups to Kelpie Dreams, and they do seem to bounce a little during a Kindle Scout promotion. I mean to release a second full-length novel, but my writing speed is one of my weaknesses. I am too darned slow.

I know that several of our Kindle Scout authors have released sequels through the program. Some of them were picked up and some weren't. I don't believe ANY of them have suffered from the added exposure that a Kindle Scout campaign can bring a book launch, whether or not the book is accepted at all.

I will say this much. If I were to do it all over again, I would do my VERY best to have my sequel ready to go before I tried to launch the first book through a Kindle Scout campaign. The exposure your book gets in the first two weeks of a Kindle Scout launch is astounding. Having a sequel out there a few days after the first book launched would probably be a great strategy to consider.

Now I've got breakfast into me. I'm heading for my walkway.


----------



## AnitaLouise

debbieburkewriter said:


> To TF, JD, Great Brit, Rena, Julianne, and anyone I inadvertently missed: Thank you all for your good wishes! I've received so much help and good advice from this thread and I'm grateful for everyone who takes the time to post their experiences.
> 
> I'm surprised that _Instrument of the Devil _was selected since many of you had much better stats than I did. The first week was pretty good, the second absolutely flat. Third week showed the results of a promo from Just Kindle Books ($20). Also Author Shout during the last ten days. At the finish, I'd received just over 3000 views, 276 of 720 hours (38% if my math is correct) in H&T, but the last eight days were strong.
> 
> So to campaigners out there, don't despair if your numbers aren't fabulous. Who knows why the unseen gods of Amazon chose what they do? But in my case, I'm not about to argue with them!


Congrats, Debbie. Just proves that stats are only part of the selection process.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> I will say this much. If I were to do it all over again, I would do my VERY best to have my sequel ready to go before I tried to launch the first book through a Kindle Scout campaign. The exposure your book gets in the first two weeks of a Kindle Scout launch is astounding. Having a sequel out there a few days after the first book launched would probably be a great strategy to consider.


I'm sure that is good strategy. I've just never had the patience to hold onto one book while writing the next one.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hey all!

Finishing up The Everett Exorcism with the editor! If you want a free advanced copy in exchange for a review click here and you'll get a copy about a month before the book is released!

Thanks everyone so much for your support during the campaign and hopefully my experiences can help everyone else run better campaigns!


----------



## MichelleKidd

Rena Arun said:


> Just want to add my congratulations to the newest KS winner, Debbie Burke! Awesome! I have her and Michelle Kidd to thank for encouraging me to join this forum from which I've already gleaned so much insight.
> 
> I'm a newbie here and wish I had known this community BEFORE I began my own campaign. I've got 18 days remaining but better late than never, right?


Hey, Rena!! 
Glad to see you made! Welcome!
Congratulations, Debbie!! So excited for you! ❤


----------



## Rena Arun

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Finishing up The Everett Exorcism with the editor! If you want a free advanced copy in exchange for a review click here and you'll get a copy about a month before the book is released!
> 
> Thanks everyone so much for your support during the campaign and hopefully my experiences can help everyone else run better campaigns!


Hi Lincoln!

Glad you stuck to your guns, I mean, your rosary on the cover, despite the KS editors citing that as disqualifying. Did they ever give a reason why? It makes no sense given your subject and that Amazon has no such policy about covers for KDP. I've found so much valuable info. on your site - just want to add my thanks.

Michelle, This is my first chat board experience. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## sheritybemy

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it is Tuesday. I was outside most of the day yesterday trying to get a sunburn. I succeeded. Today I am going back out, only this time with sunscreen on. Hindsight is only good for watching your farts fly.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
> 4 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
> 4 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 6 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
> 10 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 10 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 12 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 16 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 19 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 20 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> 27 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 27 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> **************
> PS: If anybody is looking to grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, it's on sale for 99 cents over on Amazon.com. I believe that today is the last day for the July sale.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152
> 
> In fact there is a WHOLE BIG OLD BUNCH of k-board Kindle Scout winning novels on sale for 99 cents!
> https://yourprfriend.lpages.co/july-sale/


Hi Steve

Can you add me to the list. I'm a glutton for punishment so I'm back 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DN7PP2TTXQP

Bemy


----------



## Steve Vernon

sheritybemy said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Can you add me to the list. I'm a glutton for punishment so I'm back
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DN7PP2TTXQP
> 
> Bemy


That link isn't working.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rena Arun said:


> Glad you stuck to your guns, I mean, your rosary on the cover, despite the KS editors citing that as disqualifying. Did they ever give a reason why? It makes no sense given your subject and that Amazon has no such policy about covers for KDP. I've found so much valuable info. on your site - just want to add my thanks.


Thanks! I definitely like my cover the way it is. I think they dislike religious symbols in general, just like if you have a weapon or skull on your cover you can't use the advertising systems, etc. I sort of thought it might be an issue when I first submitted, but I thought it would get overlooked considering the genre. That being said, the simple inclusion of 'exorcism' might have also been a disqualifying feature in the title.

In any case, they weren't interested in horror right now and haven't really been taking repeat authors as much as they used to. I'm going to keep working on my launch plan for the book and write something else and just keep writing.


----------



## sheritybemy

Steve Vernon said:


> That link isn't working.


It will be live in eleven hours.

Bemy


----------



## debbieburkewriter

AnitaLouise said:


> Congrats, Debbie. Just proves that stats are only part of the selection process.


Thanks, Anita, and best wishes to you with your book!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

MichelleKidd said:


> Hey, Rena!!
> Glad to see you made! Welcome!
> Congratulations, Debbie!! So excited for you! ❤


Thanks, Michelle!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

I know this is a completely off-topic item from this forum topic, but you have all been so helpful I thought I would throw this out there and see if I could get some help.  I am getting conflicting information on the use of capitalization for one specific item in my book.  Some of my characters are deemed "Elders" which gives them special powers (and the special title.)  There are two instances the term is being used.  1st - when talking about one specific character when not using his name directly and 2nd when talking about them all as one group.  I am now confused on when to capitalize.  Someone said anytime the word "the" is used before the title it should be lowercase (if the person's name is not used directly afterward.)  Can I get some advice?  Here are some examples:

1 character:  The Elder is only being watched by two guards  / If Lilah is working with the Elder, then / he had once been the most powerful of the Elders

Multi-reference: find the location where the Elders had hidden / The Elders could not find out about / what exactly do you want from the Elders’ personal library

Thank you for any assistance!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! I definitely like my cover the way it is. I think they dislike religious symbols in general, just like if you have a weapon or skull on your cover you can't use the advertising systems, etc. I sort of thought it might be an issue when I first submitted, but I thought it would get overlooked considering the genre. That being said, the simple inclusion of 'exorcism' might have also been a disqualifying feature in the title.
> 
> In any case, they weren't interested in horror right now and haven't really been taking repeat authors as much as they used to. I'm going to keep working on my launch plan for the book and write something else and just keep writing.


I like your cover the way it is as well. I agree with you, I think they are wary of any religious symbols. It's a shame they aren't interested in horror right now. They could do with selecting a little less romance and urban fantasy. Nothing wrong with either of those genres, they certainly both sell well, but I think they would get a wider bunch of readers if they supported a wider set of genres. Write all the words! That's what I'm trying to do, but the campaign is distracting me, as usual.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! I definitely like my cover the way it is. I think they dislike religious symbols in general, just like if you have a weapon or skull on your cover you can't use the advertising systems, etc. I sort of thought it might be an issue when I first submitted, but I thought it would get overlooked considering the genre. That being said, the simple inclusion of 'exorcism' might have also been a disqualifying feature in the title.
> 
> In any case, they weren't interested in horror right now and haven't really been taking repeat authors as much as they used to. I'm going to keep working on my launch plan for the book and write something else and just keep writing.


I was about to launch into a tirade about how it would be nice if they put their expectations in writing, but to be fair, they don't actually list horror as a genre, so I can't gripe about that too much. However, if they don't want religious symbols on the cover (odd, but their prerogative), it might be nice to know that up front. Somewhat more extensive guidelines might reduce the number of submissions they know to begin with they aren't going to take, wasting less of their time and less of our time.

I guess I'm grumpy today. I still think KS is a great opportunity (and a great launch platform if one isn't accepted).


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I know this is a completely off-topic item from this forum topic, but you have all been so helpful I thought I would throw this out there and see if I could get some help. I am getting conflicting information on the use of capitalization for one specific item in my book. Some of my characters are deemed "Elders" which gives them special powers (and the special title.) There are two instances the term is being used. 1st - when talking about one specific character when not using his name directly and 2nd when talking about them all as one group. I am now confused on when to capitalize. Someone said anytime the word "the" is used before the title it should be lowercase (if the person's name is not used directly afterward.) Can I get some advice? Here are some examples:
> 
> 1 character: The Elder is only being watched by two guards / If Lilah is working with the Elder, then / he had once been the most powerful of the Elders
> 
> Multi-reference: find the location where the Elders had hidden / The Elders could not find out about / what exactly do you want from the Elders' personal library
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!


Same rule as for other titles, be it "King" or "Dad."

The elders hate rabid wombats.
Go ask the elders about our rabid wombat situation."
"Excuse me, Elder Smith, but there's a rabid wombat behind you."
"I'm quite serious, Elder. I think it's going to bite you."

If it's part of a proper name or used in place of a name, cap it.
If it's not a proper name, don't.

Edited to add I agree with Bill. You can always cap it if it's a part of your fantasy world. However, you say you use the term in two instances. If you mean two different ways, I agree with Bill. If you mean that you don't use the term often, I would use the above rules and not make it an exception.


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I know this is a completely off-topic item from this forum topic, but you have all been so helpful I thought I would throw this out there and see if I could get some help. I am getting conflicting information on the use of capitalization for one specific item in my book. Some of my characters are deemed "Elders" which gives them special powers (and the special title.) There are two instances the term is being used. 1st - when talking about one specific character when not using his name directly and 2nd when talking about them all as one group. I am now confused on when to capitalize. Someone said anytime the word "the" is used before the title it should be lowercase (if the person's name is not used directly afterward.) Can I get some advice? Here are some examples:
> 
> 1 character: The Elder is only being watched by two guards / If Lilah is working with the Elder, then / he had once been the most powerful of the Elders
> 
> Multi-reference: find the location where the Elders had hidden / The Elders could not find out about / what exactly do you want from the Elders' personal library
> 
> Thank you for any assistance!


The norm is not to capitalize a title without a name attached. _The elder_ would then be lowercase, while _Elder Jones_ would be uppercase. However, that may not apply in fantasy. Are you dealing with a society in which _elder_ is a proper noun that originated as a title? In that case, I think capitalizing it is OK.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I was about to launch into a tirade about how it would be nice if they put their expectations in writing, but to be fair, they don't actually list horror as a genre, so I can't gripe about that too much. However, if they don't want religious symbols on the cover (odd, but their prerogative), it might be nice to know that up front. Somewhat more extensive guidelines might reduce the number of submissions they know to begin with they aren't going to take, wasting less of their time and less of our time.
> 
> I guess I'm grumpy today. I still think KS is a great opportunity (and a great launch platform if one isn't accepted).


Agreed. I think Scout is awesome for folks like me, just starting self publishing, even if not selected. I'm not sure I'll ever get a book selected, my genres are a bit too fluid, I think. I do have one idea for a new series that is more straight up single genre, so we'll see when the time comes.

I totally wish they would be a bit more specific with the guidelines, especially the cover no-nos. I suspect that KS wants to keep it rather unspecific on purpose. As it is, they can always make an exception to the "unwritten" rules if they like a project enough. If they make those rules public knowledge, then they couldn't make an exception without a herd of authors emailing them to ask why they accepted such-and-such but not their book that broke the rules.

Frustrating.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Bill Hiatt said:


> The norm is not to capitalize a title without a name attached. _The elder_ would then be lowercase, while _Elder Jones_ would be uppercase. However, that may not apply in fantasy. Are you dealing with a society in which _elder_ is a proper noun that originated as a title? In that case, I think capitalizing it is OK.


Thank you for the info. And yes, I was going for a proper noun.


----------



## stillmyheart

Just popping in to say that _Finding Home Again_ is now available to buy/borrow, so check it out, if you're so inclined. (It'll be free this weekend, if you want to wait until then.)

(Apologies for my absence, life has just been... well, life.)


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Agreed. I think Scout is awesome for folks like me, just starting self publishing, even if not selected. I'm not sure I'll ever get a book selected, my genres are a bit too fluid, I think. I do have one idea for a new series that is more straight up single genre, so we'll see when the time comes.
> 
> I totally wish they would be a bit more specific with the guidelines, especially the cover no-nos. I suspect that KS wants to keep it rather unspecific on purpose. As it is, they can always make an exception to the "unwritten" rules if they like a project enough. If they make those rules public knowledge, then they couldn't make an exception without a herd of authors emailing them to ask why they accepted such-and-such but not their book that broke the rules.
> 
> Frustrating.


When you uploaded your document for KS, did your document include the cover/copyright/acknowledgment pages? Or did it start off with chapter one? Just trying to not screw this up!


----------



## stillmyheart

DMChappellAuthor said:


> When you uploaded your document for KS, did your document include the cover/copyright/acknowledgment pages? Or did it start off with chapter one? Just trying to not screw this up!


The first time I submitted, I included all of that, but the second time, I just sent the book document itself (because I was impatient to finally get it submitted), and both times they approved the campaign no problem. If you submit just the document and get selected, you'll have a chance to submit another version with all the "extras."


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

stillmyheart said:


> The first time I submitted, I included all of that, but the second time, I just sent the book document itself (because I was impatient to finally get it submitted), and both times they approved the campaign no problem. If you submit just the document and get selected, you'll have a chance to submit another version with all the "extras."


THANK YOU!


----------



## David Thompson

lincolnjcole said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Finishing up The Everett Exorcism with the editor! If you want a free advanced copy in exchange for a review click here and you'll get a copy about a month before the book is released!
> 
> Thanks everyone so much for your support during the campaign and hopefully my experiences can help everyone else run better campaigns!


Hey, Lincoln. Just signed up and happy to give a review. Thanks for your help.

Didn't know that about 'weapons' on the cover...I guess I'm looking at another rejection 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO

I'm thinking of putting boy/girl lovey dovey on the next cover even though the story is a thriller! LOL Anyone got a spare six pack?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Just submitted my book to KS. Hope they will accept it for a campaign.  Will be curious how well I will do being that I don't have a large social media platform.  Hopefully, some of my 770 Twitter followers will actually take the time to vote.  Glad I found this forum, at least I have someone to vent to now.  Lucky you!  XOXO


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

David Thompson said:


> Hey, Lincoln. Just signed up and happy to give a review. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Didn't know that about 'weapons' on the cover...I guess I'm looking at another rejection
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ER6EXZWU63GO
> 
> I'm thinking of putting boy/girl lovey dovey on the next cover even though the story is a thriller! LOL Anyone got a spare six pack?


Lol, I'm afraid I have no six pack, spare or otherwise.

Your cover is not an automatic no. It's not exactly a no weapons policy at all. There's books on my selected list that have knives, swords, and even guns. It's true that they do not like weapons pointed at the reader or pools of blood.


----------



## sheritybemy

Steve Vernon said:


> That link isn't working.


Hi Steve

It's up now thanks.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35DN7PP2TTXQP

Bemy


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Lol, I'm afraid I have no six pack, spare or otherwise.
> 
> Your cover is not an automatic no. It's not exactly a no weapons policy at all. There's books on my selected list that have knives, swords, and even guns. It's true that they do not like weapons pointed at the reader or pools of blood.


KS really needs to take the time to better communicate their expectations in both format and content for interior and cover. It sounds like a whole bunch of time on both sides is potentially being lost, from KS having to take time to deny entries for reasons such as the one outlined, and for authors trying to figure out how to submit acceptable items in an appropriate format.


----------



## ID Johnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just submitted my book to KS. Hope they will accept it for a campaign. Will be curious how well I will do being that I don't have a large social media platform. Hopefully, some of my 770 Twitter followers will actually take the time to vote. Glad I found this forum, at least I have someone to vent to now. Lucky you! XOXO


Best of luck! There are a lot of inexpensive promo sites listed on this thread, and some that are free. I think HeadTalker is going through some changes right now but it is free, and so is Thunderclap. Also, a lot of us have used Author Shout and really like their services for only $10. Just remember nominations aren't everything. Ultimately, KS has a lot of reasons for choosing or not choosing each submission. The folks here are great for venting to and for cheering you on. That's why so many of us stick around long after our campaigns are over.


----------



## KateWarren

Hi Everyone, I'm 10 days into my Kindle Scout Campaign for The 13th Sign. It took me over 9 years to write it and I'm just happy to have it out there now. If you would like to take a look, please click on the following link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wednesday, and I'm just getting set to go out and work on the sidewalk some more.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
3 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
3 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
5 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
9 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
9 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
11 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
15 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
18 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
19 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
19 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
26 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
26 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
29 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Sugar14

Only a few days left on the campaign for October Winds! This is my third campaign and has already blown away the other two combined. Thanks to everyone here for the ideas and encouragement, nominations and tweets! I'll keep nominating as well once my turn is over. Good luck to all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Sugar14 said:


> Only a few days left on the campaign for October Winds! This is my third campaign and has already blown away the other two combined. Thanks to everyone here for the ideas and encouragement, nominations and tweets! I'll keep nominating as well once my turn is over. Good luck to all!


Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> KS really needs to take the time to better communicate their expectations in both format and content for interior and cover. It sounds like a whole bunch of time on both sides is potentially being lost, from KS having to take time to deny entries for reasons such as the one outlined, and for authors trying to figure out how to submit acceptable items in an appropriate format.


This is my thinking exactly. I know writing down all the definite do's and don'ts would take time, but in the long run they'd save more time by not having to sift through entries that don't meet the (sometimes unspoken) requirements.


----------



## JDMatheny

Nominations in for:

Perfect Chloe
The 13th Sign

Good luck!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just submitted my book to KS. Hope they will accept it for a campaign. Will be curious how well I will do being that I don't have a large social media platform. Hopefully, some of my 770 Twitter followers will actually take the time to vote. Glad I found this forum, at least I have someone to vent to now. Lucky you! XOXO


Just got my reply from KS, YIPPEE!:

Your Kindle Scout submission has been approved for launch! Your campaign for Ersha's Revenge will launch on *July 14, 2017 12:00 AM EDT*.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MFVB3TPFS51P

Thank you in advance for your votes and support. Will be counting down the clock for it to go live on Friday. I took the advice posted by others and also got the Author Shout promo. Hope that pays off!


----------



## skyemackinnon

Day 13 in the waiting room... Am I alone in here?


----------



## JDMatheny

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just got my reply from KS, YIPPEE!:
> 
> Your Kindle Scout submission has been approved for launch! Your campaign for Ersha's Revenge will launch on *July 14, 2017 12:00 AM EDT*.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MFVB3TPFS51P
> 
> Thank you in advance for your votes and support. Will be counting down the clock for it to go live on Friday. I took the advice posted by others and also got the Author Shout promo. Hope that pays off!


Good Luck DM, that's exciting, I'm sure! Looking forward to submitting my debut novel for KS next month. All the best!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Thursday. Yesterday was about the hottest day so far. My wife and I worked for a while on the sidewalk and then came inside and crashed. The neighbor came over and gave us two bottles of beer, just because we looked so hot and tired.

First time I ever got beer for looking hot. I must be getting better-looking as I get older.


We finished up the formwork and I'm filling it all with gravel this morning. Then comes the concrete. I've decided to seal it with a curative, rather than water-cure it.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
2 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
2 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
4 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
8 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
8 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
10 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
14 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
17 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
18 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
18 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
25 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
28 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

PS: DM Chapelle - don't forget to remind me tomorrow about Ersha's Revenge, once the link goes live. As hot as I am I might not remember to look too far back. When you look this hot you NEVER have to look back!


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi All,

I'm reposting this from my Kindle Scout Prepper Thread located here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html

*Update:
*

This past Monday, _The Killdeer Connection_ went live for preorder for $3.99: http://hyperurl.co/PreorderKilldeer

(The preorder period will last one month until the book is officially released on Augst 8th).

I submitted the book to go live on June 13th (with edits) and it went live on July 10th.

I wish it didn't take that long, but that was out of my control.

I put that time to good use in planning a campaign during the preorder period.

The preorder price is set for me by Kindle Press at $3.99.

If you are not selected by Kindle Scout, you can price your book as you wish. That's a good option to have as right now I'm competing with Prime Day book sales including a sale that has all Kindle Scout prior selections being offered for .99.

I'm fine with that. I don't want my new release priced at .99--not after the Kindle Scout campaign I went through which got 8.4 k page views.

My preorder campaign is aimed at big name authors in my genre. Their price is like $9.99 to $14.99 for a new release. I can compete well on price. I also advertise a 7 day money back guarantee (from release). This is something Kindle offers for all ebooks but nobody uses that aspect in their campaigns.

All told, I was selected April 11th and went live for preorder on July 10th--almost 4 months to the day. I'd say half of that time was used in polishing the story while the other half was spent waiting.

With the delay, I feel like I've lost some momentum. Now I feel I'm back doing a Kindle Scout campaign all over again.

*Today's Tip: Go Preorder*

If you are not selected, my advice is to go Preorder for your Kindle Scout book for two weeks to one month.

Advanatges:

1. Your preorder sales will be counted towards your ranking during that period. If you can get on some of the hot new releases categories during that time during you will garner some organic sales due to more exposure not unlike being on the hot and trending list during your Scout campaign. If you are a new author, pricing it at .99 might be a good strategy.

2. If you don't go to preorder, you will be eligible for hot new releases only 30 days from launch. If you go preorder, you are eligible during your preorder period plus the 30 days after launch. Again, more exposure.

2. Your preorder also bought list will start to populate if you get sales during your preorder giving you even more organic reach and exposure for sales. If you wait until launch, this might take a few days. One advantage to winning Kindle Scout is that your also bought list populates within a day of going to preorder (this is because Scouters who voted for you are claiming their free books) giving you instant organic reach. (If you are not selected, you won't get those Scout also boughts until release. But you will get them for anyone who preorders).

3. While you won't really get a rankings boost from sales on the day of your launch (this statement applies only to Amazon), I contend that you have the opportunity during preorder to tickle the Amazon algos much the same way as if you frontloaded a BookBub campaign. Amazon algos don't reward spikes. So if you have an upward curve in sales going into launch day, Amazon will show you more love during launch.

Note: I don't think any of the above applies if you are not going to do some ground work to get preorder sales.

Your Homework:

1.	https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkNJ9msoV1U&t=286s

Start at 1:30 and go to end. (Killdeer is in 13 categories).

2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yiz8UxGch3s&t=4s

Start at the beginning for this one and view until 4:50. Then fast forward to 5:41 to end.

3.	https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evDUE_XPJCs

Start at 13:15 in this video and go until the end.

4. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDZLG12oR0Q&t=405s

Start at 5:27 and go to end on this video

Please consider supporting my work with a preorder of _The Killdeer Connection_: http://hyperurl.co/PreorderKilldeer


----------



## skyemackinnon

I'm so tempted to contact KS to ask about my book... anyone ever done that? Will it look desperate or enthusiastic? 
13 days of emotional hell...


----------



## greatbrit

skyemackinnon said:


> I'm so tempted to contact KS to ask about my book... anyone ever done that? Will it look desperate or enthusiastic?
> 13 days of emotional hell...


I would not do anything until the 15 days are up. I can't see any upside in forcing their hand. Use your time wisely by eating chocolate and yelling at the TV.


----------



## greatbrit

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm reposting this from my Kindle Scout Prepper Thread located here:
> 
> ...
> Please consider supporting my work with a preorder of _The Killdeer Connection_: http://hyperurl.co/PreorderKilldeer


Fantastic information. Thank you!


----------



## lincolnjcole

As always some great information Tom!

Good luck everyone running their campaigns and waiting! I'm working on my launch strategy for my upcoming book and trying out some new ideas!

I also followed some of Tom's advice and put Raven's Peak into some additional categories, so hopefully that pays off in the long run. I've been debating between exclusively Amazon for my TEE series or going wide, and I think I'm going the wide route to give that a solid try. It's sort of a blessing not being locked into the KU contract because now I can use more tools that are available.


----------



## Tom Swyers

lincolnjcole said:


> As always some great information Tom!
> 
> Good luck everyone running their campaigns and waiting! I'm working on my launch strategy for my upcoming book and trying out some new ideas!
> 
> I also followed some of Tom's advice and put Raven's Peak into some additional categories, so hopefully that pays off in the long run. I've been debating between exclusively Amazon for my TEE series or going wide, and I think I'm going the wide route to give that a solid try. It's sort of a blessing not being locked into the KU contract because now I can use more tools that are available.


You're welcome, Lincoln

With your sky-high KS page views, you might be a prime candidate for an Amazon preorder.


----------



## Rena Arun

skyemackinnon said:


> I'm so tempted to contact KS to ask about my book... anyone ever done that? Will it look desperate or enthusiastic?
> 13 days of emotional hell...


Agree with GreatBrit. It may be injudicious to hurry them along but, on the other hand, good excuse to eat more chocolate! (Rooting for you!)


----------



## TF Jacobs

Tom Swyers said:


> You're welcome, Lincoln
> 
> With your sky-high KS page views, you might be a prime candidate for an Amazon preorder.


Tom, thanks so much for all this great info! Learned a lot I didn't know in those youtube videos. Really appreciate it and looking forward to reading the Killdeer Connection.



Rena Arun said:


> Agree with GreatBrit. It may be injudicious to hurry them along but, on the other hand, good excuse to eat more chocolate! (Rooting for you!)


Yes, as Rena and GreatBrit have said, probably best to wait. I don't think it's necessarily a bad sign your book is taking longer. Luckily the news will come soon!


----------



## skyemackinnon

TF Jacobs said:


> Tom, thanks so much for all this great info! Learned a lot I didn't know in those youtube videos. Really appreciate it and looking forward to reading the Killdeer Connection.
> Yes, as Rena and GreatBrit have said, probably best to wait. I don't think it's necessarily a bad sign your book is taking longer. Luckily the news will come soon!


At least they'll have to tell me by the end of Saturday, their 45 days are up then...


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

My first book, The Liberator's Medallion (Kindle Edition), is available for FREE today on Amazon. Feel free to follow this link to snag a copy http://amzn.to/2s1KXsU Please share with anyone you think might like a copy. THANKS!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Skye- I've got my fingers crossed for you.  You should hear back soon one way or the other.

I wanted to tell everyone I did the Melanie Rocket promotion on Fivver. (MelRock).  She's one of the promoters that Lincoln Cole recommends.  I only did the 15 day promotion, because it was only thirty bucks, and even I can afford that, lol.  It just went live today, and I'm very pleased with her work.  She works fast and is super nice.  I definitely recommend her service.

My campaign is going well so far.  H&T has been spotty- I've only been on the list about half the time.  Page reads have been awesome.  I've had over 300 each day for a 4 day total of 1.3k.  After 4 days, that's higher than the final stats of all of my previous campaigns except for Nick of Time.  Pretty good start!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Skye- I've got my fingers crossed for you. You should hear back soon one way or the other.
> 
> I wanted to tell everyone I did the Melanie Rocket promotion on Fivver. (MelRock). She's one of the promoters that Lincoln Cole recommends. I only did the 15 day promotion, because it was only thirty bucks, and even I can afford that, lol. It just went live today, and I'm very pleased with her work. She works fast and is super nice. I definitely recommend her service.
> 
> My campaign is going well so far. H&T has been spotty- I've only been on the list about half the time. Page reads have been awesome. I've had over 300 each day for a 4 day total of 1.3k. After 4 days, that's higher than the final stats of all of my previous campaigns except for Nick of Time. Pretty good start!


Wow, excellent stats!

I wonder if the fact that you start each campaign so close to the end of the preceding one helps. I would think it would.

I also used Melrock and had good results. The ad images she does are very nice.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Wow, excellent stats!
> 
> I wonder if the fact that you start each campaign so close to the end of the preceding one helps. I would think it would.
> 
> I also used Melrock and had good results. The ad images she does are very nice.


I do think it has helped a lot to run my campaigns in a row and release a book every month or two. Since I haven't much money for promotion, I'm trying to build a little momentum that way. Of course, that means I have to finish the next book! I've run through my backlog plus the one I wrote since I started this (Nick of Time.) I doubt I'll be able to keep up the pace I've had so far, but I'm hopeful I can still release a book every two to three months.


----------



## Rena Arun

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I do think it has helped a lot to run my campaigns in a row and release a book every month or two. Since I haven't much money for promotion, I'm trying to build a little momentum that way. Of course, that means I have to finish the next book! I've run through my backlog plus the one I wrote since I started this (Nick of Time.) I doubt I'll be able to keep up the pace I've had so far, but I'm hopeful I can still release a book every two to three months.


You're a fast writer! I'm one of those that's been told that I worry too much about editing while writing my first draft and should save that up for the second/third/fourth drafts. But it's a rut that's easy to fall into, editing as you go & just prolonging the process of ultimate revision and final drafting. I've started working on a second novel .... but can't teach an old dog new tricks!

Awesome stats, Julianne. Keep going strong! Hope it's not too late for me to try Melrock over at Fiverr. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rena Arun said:


> You're a fast writer! I'm one of those that's been told that I worry too much about editing while writing my first draft and should save that up for the second/third/fourth drafts. But it's a rut that's easy to fall into, editing as you go & just prolonging the process of ultimate revision and final drafting. I've started working on a second novel .... but can't teach an old dog new tricks!
> 
> Awesome stats, Julianne. Keep going strong! Hope it's not too late for me to try Melrock over at Fiverr. Thanks for the tip!


Melanie works fast. 2-days to set up, and if you want to pay an extra $5, she'll do it in 24 hours. Very pleasant, Good work, reasonably priced. I also recommend doing a Readper for $5 bucks if you can get it scheduled. (very popular, so spots fill fast.) Author Shout also does a nice Kindle Scout campaign for $10.

I've never had much money for paid promotion for campaigning, but these services get you quite a bit of attention for a very reasonable price. Last campaign I spent $15 for the Author Shout and Readper, and this time I added the Melrock 15 days for $30. That's quite a bit of promo for $45. My first campaign I wasted a little money boosting Facebook posts, which I do not recommend. Very little click-through for the money, and I had a terrible time getting Facebook to stop boosting them, both my posts ended up costing more than the budget I selected. Their boost system is not very user friendly. Now I spend my small budget a bit more wisely.


----------



## arivoli

skyemackinnon said:


> Day 13 in the waiting room... Am I alone in here?


Still hanging out in the waiting room as well...


----------



## Rena Arun

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've never had much money for paid promotion for campaigning, but these services get you quite a bit of attention for a very reasonable price. Last campaign I spent $15 for the Author Shout and Readper, and this time I added the Melrock 15 days for $30. That's quite a bit of promo for $45. My first campaign I wasted a little money boosting Facebook posts, which I do not recommend. Very little click-through for the money, and I had a terrible time getting Facebook to stop boosting them, both my posts ended up costing more than the budget I selected. Their boost system is not very user friendly. Now I spend my small budget a bit more wisely.


I've taken your advice on Melrock and am expecting good things. All I ask is that my cover/blurb not spend its time languishing in the hinterland of books that don't get much face time on the KS home page. Once it appears there, the page reads go up. Will try Readper too. Thanks, Julianne, for the extra info. I'm in the same boat: limited budget.

Hang in there, Alicia & Skye! My stomach is in knots and I'm not even in the "waiting room" yet.

KS seems positively sadistic giving you updates & stats. But I wonder if they do it so you can try various promotions during the course of your campaign. At this point, I feel as if I've let myself in for a masochistic nightmare but it will be over soon.


----------



## skyemackinnon

Just got the rejection from Kindle Scout  They could have done that a bit earlier...


----------



## Rena Arun

skyemackinnon said:


> Just got the rejection from Kindle Scout  They could have done that a bit earlier...


So sorry to hear that Skye! You're a talented writer, but that's not always the criteria books are judged by depending on the audience, in this case KS. What their buying and marketing logarithms are only the demigods know.

Keep your chin up. Your independence in publishing may secure you better prospects.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

skyemackinnon said:


> Just got the rejection from Kindle Scout  They could have done that a bit earlier...


Sorry, Skye  It's harsh when they make you wait so long! Best of luck with your launch!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

skyemackinnon said:


> Just got the rejection from Kindle Scout  They could have done that a bit earlier...


Sorry to hear it, Skye. I hope you get oodles of sales at launch!


----------



## Used To Be BH

skyemackinnon said:


> Just got the rejection from Kindle Scout  They could have done that a bit earlier...


One theory--that we can never verify--is that a long wait means serious consideration. (I can say that even though mine was rejected almost instantly!) 

Of course, there are other theories as well. I suspect that the editors' pattern may vary depending on overall workload, number of books in the same genre, etc.


----------



## skyemackinnon

Thanks all for the support, it's been a good campaign! Now the big formatting begins; I'll try and get it up for pre-order as soon as possible, I've already lost quite a bit of the momentum I gathered during the campaign.

By the way, I've also got a serial on pre-order at the moment: http://amzn.to/2sVEYFY


----------



## Rena Arun

Bill Hiatt said:


> One theory--that we can never verify--is that a long wait means serious consideration. (I can say that even though mine was rejected almost instantly!)
> 
> Of course, there are other theories as well. I suspect that the editors' pattern may vary depending on overall workload, number of books in the same genre, etc.


Given the quality of books not selected (present company included), all those theories would fly, including their stat analytics. I'm curious to know if the books they pass on always get editors' comments included in the letter. Those would be helpful for the author's next try. If I sound as if I'm preparing to be let down? I am 

Btw, does anyone know how to get on the Readper sign-up page on their site? I know its too late since I only have two weeks to go in my campaign but it would be helpful for the future.


----------



## sheritybemy

Rena Arun said:


> Given the quality of books not selected (present company included), all those theories would fly, including their stat analytics. I'm curious to know if the books they pass on always get editors' comments included in the letter. Those would be helpful for the author's next try. If I sound as if I'm preparing to be let down? I am
> 
> Btw, does anyone know how to get on the Readper sign-up page on their site? I know its too late since I only have two weeks to go in my campaign but it would be helpful for the future.


http://readper.com/authors/

Bemy


----------



## Rena Arun

sheritybemy said:


> http://readper.com/authors/
> 
> Bemy


Thanks, Bemy!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> Wednesday, and I'm just getting set to go out and work on the sidewalk some more.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
> 3 days left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
> 3 days left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 5 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
> 9 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 9 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 11 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 15 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 18 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 19 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> 19 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 26 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 26 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
> 29 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


My campaign should be up and running tomorrow. Would appreciate if you would add my link to your post. Thank you! D.M. Chappell - Ersha's Revenge https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1MFVB3TPFS51P


----------



## ID Johnson

Skye--very sorry to hear that. There's a great thread with other Kindle Scout "rejects" that has a lot of wonderful information. Plenty of books have had successful launches after KS passed.
Rena--My rejection email did not contain any notes. As far as I know, Lincoln is the only one who has had any notes. Anyone know differently? I think notes would be great, but others have suggested it might subject KS to lots of arguments from disconcerted authors.
Jennifer--Just finished _Dead Close to Reality_ and loved it. Are you writing the sequel? Hope so!


----------



## David Thompson

Bill Hiatt said:


> One theory--that we can never verify--is that a long wait means serious consideration. (I can say that even though mine was rejected almost instantly!)
> 
> Of course, there are other theories as well. I suspect that the editors' pattern may vary depending on overall workload, number of books in the same genre, etc.


I kid myself that it means serious consideration...gotta have hope!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rena Arun said:


> Given the quality of books not selected (present company included), all those theories would fly, including their stat analytics. I'm curious to know if the books they pass on always get editors' comments included in the letter. Those would be helpful for the author's next try. If I sound as if I'm preparing to be let down? I am


Of all the folks that have been in this thread and not been selected, I've only heard of one getting feedback, and he had a previous book selected. Basically, it would be nice but don't hold your breath.  It's always a good idea to assume rejection and have a game plan in place. They only select between 1-3% of submissions, and they have certainly passed on some very well written books.

Publishers are all like that. It's not only about quality of writing, it's about uniqueness of plot, whether it's in a genre and sub genre that's hot, and if they've accepted a similar book already, etc. The important thing is to shoulder on and keep writing! Never give up, never surrender!

Top three nominated, fingers crossed for those awaiting news. My campaign is on it's 5th day, and looks to finally have a little stickiness on the H&T list. I emailed 1/3 of my newsletter subscribers yesterday and my MelRock started today, so that's made quite a difference. I've got 4 days of stats and 1.3k page views so far, my best opening so far, even better than Nick. I don't know if it will last, but I'd sure like to have on of those fancy 6k page view campaigns!


----------



## sheritybemy

ID Johnson said:


> Skye--very sorry to hear that. There's a great thread with other Kindle Scout "rejects" that has a lot of wonderful information. Plenty of books have had successful launches after KS passed.
> Rena--My rejection email did not contain any notes. As far as I know, Lincoln is the only one who has had any notes. Anyone know differently? I think notes would be great, but others have suggested it might subject KS to lots of arguments from disconcerted authors.
> Jennifer--Just finished _Dead Close to Reality_ and loved it. Are you writing the sequel? Hope so!


Thanks ID for the retweet, will be looking out for your next book.

Bemy


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Good to see you again Carey! I'm even more of a glutton for punishment; this is round 5 for me!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome back, TF!
> 
> My fifth book's KS campaign just went live! Ghost in the Park is raring to go.
> Steve, I know you are out of town this weekend, but I would love to be added to the list come Monday.
> Link is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PG7S3YE8LS43
> 
> I kinda can't believe I'm doing this again, and so soon. But I've been watching Nick of Time break all my records for page reads, so here I go again! Now, for clarity's sake, my KU page read records were pretty low, lol, but I've gotten over 1200 today already, and it's only 3am. Nick is doing awesome (for a newbie like me) and I hope Ghost follows in it's footsteps.


Just put in my nomination for you. Looks like you have the "H" in the corner for hot and trending. Best of luck!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

ID Johnson said:


> Skye--very sorry to hear that. There's a great thread with other Kindle Scout "rejects" that has a lot of wonderful information. Plenty of books have had successful launches after KS passed.
> Rena--My rejection email did not contain any notes. As far as I know, Lincoln is the only one who has had any notes. Anyone know differently? I think notes would be great, but others have suggested it might subject KS to lots of arguments from disconcerted authors.
> Jennifer--Just finished _Dead Close to Reality_ and loved it. Are you writing the sequel? Hope so!


Thanks so much, ID! I'm so glad you liked it  I'll be starting the next book shortly, once I've spent some more time working out the various plot aspects. I'm afraid I'm not the fastest writer, so my current aim is to release one book a year. I'll be happy if I can do that. And Rena, I also haven't heard of anyone other than Lincoln receiving feedback. I think they made an exception because he's a previous author and he puts a lot of work into both the KS process and helping others understand about KS and how it works. Whilst we hear rumours now and again about them introducing feedback, personally I doubt they will. It's extra work for them, with little to no benefit.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I'm still on vacation. AND I now have a sidewalk.

A concrete crew came by yesterday and was working on a project. It was a really hot day and my wife and I asked the crew if they wanted some water. One of the crew, the foreman, came over and took a look at the concrete form that I had built for our walkway. He spotted something that needed fixing right away. I had the sidewalk tilted in the wrong angle towards the house instead of away from it. A rookie mistake that would have wound up with every drop of rain that fell upon that walkway draining into our house foundation. He took about fifteen minutes - free - and corrected the mistake.

Out of gratitude I handed the foreman a signed and personalized copy of one of my regional true crime collections, MARITIME MURDER.

His face lit up.

"You're an author?" he said. "I've never met an author."

The foreman talked to his buddy in the cement mixer.

He came back over and quoted a REALLY fair price, about half the price of the pallet of concrete that I had already purchased, to build us a sidewalk.

I thought about it for about a half a second and then called the concrete supplier to come and pick up the pallet of concrete. Within three hours I had a freshly poured walkway, professionally built. They are coming back later this morning with a concrete saw to cut the grooves in the walkway.

Just because we thought to offer a thirsty work crew a bit of water.

The new sidewalk looks so darned beautiful. In hindsight, the project I had attempted - that (in hindsight), would have resulted in a catastrophe to our property - has now been professionally built.

I'm not a religious, but God was really looking out for us yesterday.

I am a happy man!

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  October Winds by Katie Mettner
1 day left  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
1 day left  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
3 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
7 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
7 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
9 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
13 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
16 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
17 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
17 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
24 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
24 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
27 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
29 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I always enjoy these snippets from your life, Steve, and this was a particularly good one.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Lexi Revellian said:


> I always enjoy these snippets from your life, Steve, and this was a particularly good one.


+1


----------



## KateWarren

Hi Guys,

I'm new to kboards & still trying to find my way around this site. Just wondering how do I update my signature with my kindle Scout book. I cant find the ASIN number for my book The 13th Sign. Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Lexi Revellian said:


> I always enjoy these snippets from your life, Steve, and this was a particularly good one.


Love this story, Steve. You deserve it. &#128077;&#127997;&#128522;


----------



## KateWarren

JDMatheny said:


> Nominations in for:
> 
> Perfect Chloe
> The 13th Sign
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks heaps for your vote - much appreciated! We must have similar tastes as I also voted for Perfect Chloe!


----------



## KateWarren

lincolnjcole said:


> Great stats! Good luck!
> 
> Enjoy your (Working) Vacation Steve!
> 
> Still nominating people when I can! Good luck everyone!


Hi Lincoln, I've got 18 days left of my kindle scout campaign & I have to honestly say that without your blogs (which unfortunately I only read a few days ago) I would have been clueless as to where to go to market my book. I'm here on kboards because of you! Thanks from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## KateWarren

greatbrit said:


> Hi Lincoln, I just went to your website and read through your Scout articles; awesome information. Thank you!


Still new to this kboards blogging business so I may not be replying to the right message - just wanted to say that I read the excerpt to Perfect Chloe and loved it - esp loved the cover (was actually drawn to the book because of the cover) so I nominated it even though mine is up for the campaign at the moment.

I'm hoping you get published as I'd love a free copy.

Good Luck!


----------



## greatbrit

KateWarren said:


> Still new to this kboards blogging business so I may not be replying to the right message - just wanted to say that I read the excerpt to Perfect Chloe and loved it - esp loved the cover (was actually drawn to the book because of the cover) so I nominated it even though mine is up for the campaign at the moment.
> 
> I'm hoping you get published as I'd love a free copy.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you so much! I was going to post a thank you tomorrow, when mine ends, to everyone for their nominations, but you forced me to respond early  I hope you get a free copy too  This is my third time with this same book. The first version, which I thought was Pulitzer material,was actually rubbish, and the next was a big improvement, and hopefully this one will be good enough. If it fails, I am not going the self-publish route, and will instead start sending it out to traditional publishing houses. My marketing skills are around zero, so I don't think I'd do too well on my own.

I had a spare slot so I've just nominated you too. Best of luck! I have been following the advice to always nominate the three about to end, but I really think it's the ones not in hot that need the help the most. I'll be talking a bit more about that after I get my results.

To get your Scout submission into your signature:

1) Click at the top of this page on MyKboards/Profile/Forum Profile, then go to signature and copy the code (below) into your signature:

2) replacing 'UUU' with 'url', and 'III' with 'img' (there are two occurrences of each, for the ones at the end - don't forgot the forward slash)

3): For anyone else, also click on your Scout book and replace the URL (below) with yours. Then right click on your book's cover, 'view image', and replace the image URL (below) with your image's URL

[UUU=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/?tag=kbpst-20][III height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/III]<----- Please check out my submission on Kindle Scout. Thank you  [/UUU]


----------



## lincolnjcole

greatbrit said:


> To get your Scout submission into your signature:
> 
> Click at the top of this page on MyKboards/Profile/Forum Profile, then go to signature and copy this into your signature, replacing 'UUU' with 'url, and 'III' with 'img' (there are two occurrences of each, for the ones at the end - don't forgot the forward slash):
> 
> [UUU=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/?tag=kbpst-20][III height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/III]<----- Please check out my submission on Kindle Scout. Thank you  [/UUU]


Useful information!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

My KS campaign is now live. Would love if you could share this tweet: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/885867071266996225


----------



## Rena Arun

greatbrit said:


> To get your Scout submission into your signature:
> 
> Click at the top of this page on MyKboards/Profile/Forum Profile, then go to signature and copy this into your signature, replacing 'UUU' with 'url', and 'III' with 'img' (there are two occurrences of each, for the ones at the end - don't forgot the forward slash):
> 
> [UUU=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/?tag=kbpst-20][III height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/III]<----- Please check out my submission on Kindle Scout. Thank you  [/UUU]
> 
> For anyone else, click on your Scout book and replace the URL (above) with yours. Then right click on your book's cover, 'view image', and replace the image URL (above) with your image's URL.


Darn useful information, Paul! I spent an entire Sunday afternoon googling & figuring out the code to use after much trial and error.

Everyone on Steve's list is on my save or nomination list, depending on how close to the end they are. I've found everyone's work to be entertaining and frankly, have found this community to be invaluable to me personally. Thanks to all of you for all your help, encouragement, and advice. Whatever happens, your hard work & persistence at your craft is truly inspiring.

I just started reading Steve's Kelpie Dreams last night and started laughing from page one. I needed that. Really. And Lincoln, I'm looking forward to getting your advance copy for review.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rena Arun said:


> And Lincoln, I'm looking forward to getting your advance copy for review.


Finishing it up right now and hoping to get book II done as well! So far I've gotten about 250 people interested in an advance copy and hopefully that number will keep going up!

Hopefully I'll have them out in a month or two at the most!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Huzzah for the new sidewalk, Steve!  It's amazing what a little kindness will do.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Rena Arun said:


> Darn useful information, Paul! I spent an entire Sunday afternoon googling & figuring out the code to use after much trial and error.
> 
> Everyone on Steve's list is on my save or nomination list, depending on how close to the end they are. I've found everyone's work to be entertaining and frankly, have found this community to be invaluable to me personally. Thanks to all of you for all your help, encouragement, and advice. Whatever happens, your hard work & persistence at your craft is truly inspiring.
> 
> I just started reading Steve's Kelpie Dreams last night and started laughing from page one. I needed that. Really. And Lincoln, I'm looking forward to getting your advance copy for review.


Ugh! I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. It is listing the whole thing out instead of just saying Kindle Scout. Can someone tell me what I did wrong.


----------



## greatbrit

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Ugh! I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. It is listing the whole thing out instead of just saying Kindle Scout. Can someone tell me what I did wrong.


You haven't replaced UUU with url, and III with img. Check those instructions again for more details.


----------



## lincolnjcole

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Ugh! I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. It is listing the whole thing out instead of just saying Kindle Scout. Can someone tell me what I did wrong.


where you have UUU replace it with URL and III needs to be IMG

Basically: the browser reads that line of code. The part that comes inside [] is a tag telling the browser what to do with the actual link you are submitting. UUU doesn't mean anything, which is why the browser ignores it, but when you say URL it says "oh, i recognize that!" and goes and finds it. same thing with III compared to IMG.

Whenever you make a tag like URL or IMG you have to also close the tag with another [] item like /URL or /IMG. That is how you tell the BBCode reader that you are done with that tag.

BBCode is just simplified HTML5 designed specifically for forums. you can check out https://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_intro.asp if you want to learn a little bit more about tags and how browsers read html code.


----------



## greatbrit

I rewrote this to make it a little clearer (and simplified it; I realized I only needed UUU and III once):

To get your Scout submission into your signature:

1) Click at the top of this page on My Kboards/Profile/Forum Profile, then go to signature and copy the code (below) into your signature:

2) replacing 'UUU' with 'url', and 'III' with 'img'

3) click on your Scout book and replace the URL (below) with yours. Then right click on your book's cover, 'view image', and replace the image URL (below) with your image's URL:

[UUU=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/?tag=kbpst-20][III height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/IMG]<----- Please check out my submission on Kindle Scout. Thank you  [/URL]


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

lincolnjcole said:


> where you have UUU replace it with URL and III needs to be IMG
> 
> Basically: the browser reads that line of code. The part that comes inside [] is a tag telling the browser what to do with the actual link you are submitting. UUU doesn't mean anything, which is why the browser ignores it, but when you say URL it says "oh, i recognize that!" and goes and finds it. same thing with III compared to IMG.
> 
> Whenever you make a tag like URL or IMG you have to also close the tag with another [] item like /URL or /IMG. That is how you tell the BBCode reader that you are done with that tag.
> 
> BBCode is just simplified HTML5 designed specifically for forums. you can check out https://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_intro.asp if you want to learn a little bit more about tags and how browsers read html code.


Thank you. Clearly it is Friday and my brain is fried, which is why I couldn't follow basic directions. SIGH.


----------



## lincolnjcole

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you. Clearly it is Friday and my brain is fried, which is why I couldn't follow basic directions. SIGH.


You'll probably want to change the order of things you're showing. Your image is on the same line as text, but if you move it up to the other section where the image is then it won't look clunky like that.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Rena Arun said:


> Darn useful information, Paul! I spent an entire Sunday afternoon googling & figuring out the code to use after much trial and error.
> 
> Everyone on Steve's list is on my save or nomination list, depending on how close to the end they are. I've found everyone's work to be entertaining and frankly, have found this community to be invaluable to me personally. Thanks to all of you for all your help, encouragement, and advice. Whatever happens, your hard work & persistence at your craft is truly inspiring.
> 
> I just started reading Steve's Kelpie Dreams last night and started laughing from page one. I needed that. Really. And Lincoln, I'm looking forward to getting your advance copy for review.


Rena, glad to see your book hot and trending. Before you joined this thread, yours was actually the only one I had saved that wasn't on the list. Awesome cover!



Lexi Revellian said:


> I always enjoy these snippets from your life, Steve, and this was a particularly good one.


Exactly! That's a great story to start the day. Little acts of kindness can go a long way.

Also, good luck GreatBrit. I hope you get selected.


----------



## greatbrit

TF Jacobs said:


> Also, good luck GreatBrit. I hope you get selected.


Thank you TF  It would be rather nice if we all get selected 

And another +1 for Steve's daily anecdotes.


----------



## Rena Arun

TF Jacobs said:


> Rena, glad to see your book hot and trending. Before you joined this thread, yours was actually the only one I had saved that wasn't on the list. Awesome cover!
> Exactly! That's a great story to start the day. Little acts of kindness can go a long way.
> 
> Also, good luck GreatBrit. I hope you get selected.


Thanks, TF! I don't want to overdo the Mutual Admiration Society thing here, but honestly, your cover is a brilliant match with the title. And as far as thrillers go, its subject is so _au courant_ as to be irresistible. Need I say more? 



greatbrit said:


> Thank you TF  It would be rather nice if we all get selected
> 
> And another +1 for Steve's daily anecdotes.


Wouldn't it though? Go team!

Steve, not to be religious or anything, but rejoicing with you over little acts of kindness!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

October Winds by Katie Mettner
Tikopia by Rachel Wright
Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## TF Jacobs

Rena Arun said:


> Thanks, TF! I don't want to overdo the Mutual Admiration Society thing here, but honestly, your cover is a brilliant match with the title. And as far as thrillers go, its subject is so _au courant_ as to be irresistible. Need I say more?
> 
> Wouldn't it though? Go team!
> 
> Steve, not to be religious or anything, but rejoicing with you over little acts of kindness!


Lol! Thank you for the kind words. I love the word choice of "au courant," haven't heard that one since college.

I agree, there are some really strong titles on Kindle Scout right now, and especially in this group. Like Rena, I have all titles on the list saved or nominated.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

lincolnjcole said:


> You'll probably want to change the order of things you're showing. Your image is on the same line as text, but if you move it up to the other section where the image is then it won't look clunky like that.


Would love to, but have no clue how to do that.  If you want to provide info feel free, otherwise I will just live with it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Would love to, but have no clue how to do that.  If you want to provide info feel free, otherwise I will just live with it.


Do you have the bbcode for your profile signature? that entire block, if you email it to me at [email protected] I'll fix it up for you and send it back, then just copy replace the whole thing!


----------



## lincolnjcole

*QUICK LITTLE BBCODE GUIDE!
*

*Adding a Link:*

[nobbc]My Awesome Text![/nobbc]

Replace the example.com url with

[nobbc]KP Reading[/nobbc]

Makes:

KP Reading

*Adding an Image:
*
[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Replace the URL Image (find an image, right click, copy image address!) with:

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

*And you get:*










Even though the image is 2500w originally, telling it height=125 tells the BBCODE to make it a certain size. If you use multiple images, this will help you make them all consistent! I wouldn't go higher than 150 because then you're taking up a LOT of space for your images and you might get a message from the moderators that you have a bad signature! Plus, it's a bad user experience and you'll annoy people   

-------------------------------------------------

*Putting it together:*

[nobbc][/nobbc]

You just replace the Text with the Image and it makes the image clickable because you wrapped it inside the URL!



If you want to make your truly awesome signature, just string blocks like this together with a space between them and you get multiple images. Then, if you put an enter character between them you start a new line!

[nobbc] 
 Super Sneaky Blog[/nobbc]

*And you get!*

 
 Super Sneaky Blog

*A quick side note:* If you have a link to amazon, then KBoards would probably love if you included: ?tag=kbpst at the end of it. (https://www.amazon.com/mybook?tag=kbpst) 
It is how Kboards gets paid when people click on your link!

If you have your OWN affiliate account, DO NOT include your own affiliate tag there instead. You don't own this website and are not affiliated with it, so Amazon will close your account if/when they find out your links are on places they shouldn't be. Your account is for your listed websites that you own (and social media associated accounts). If this is your scenario, then you should be linking to your website which CAN have affiliate tags, not Amazon.

Hope all of this helps!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

HeadTalker Status:

After multiple attempts in multiple formats, I finally got an answer about what's up with HeadTalker campaigns.  As I mentioned before, HeadTalker was sold to Newswire.  The statement on the website makes it sound like there will be no changes at this time, but that is incorrect.  Right now, any campaign underway cannot be edited and no new campaigns can be started.  The editing issue will be fixed "soon."  The rep that contacted me said new HeadTalker campaigns should be available sometime next week, but only by signing up through Newswire and using their beta program.  Headtalker as we know it is certainly gone and I am not sure if I want to sign up for Newswire or not.


----------



## Rena Arun

lincolnjcole said:


> *QUICK LITTLE BBCODE GUIDE!
> *
> 
> .....
> 
> If you want to make your truly awesome signature, just string blocks like this together with a space between them and you get multiple images. Then, if you put an enter character between them you start a new line!
> 
> [nobbc]
> Super Sneaky Blog[/nobbc]
> 
> *And you get!*
> 
> 
> Super Sneaky Blog


For a BBcode ignoramus like me, you made Mt. Everest look like a molehill. The _Super Sneaky Blog_ was a nice touch


----------



## Cecelia

_Stranded Justice_ and _The Accidental Wedding_ timed out, so I now have nominated my own title _Silver Spring-time_, _Perfect Chloe_ and _Travel Girl_. I'm not sure if those other authors are in here?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rena Arun said:


> For a BBcode ignoramus like me, you made Mt. Everest look like a molehill. The _Super Sneaky Blog_ was a nice touch


Glad I can help!


----------



## Carey Lewis

lincolnjcole said:


> Glad I can help!


I'm in here, lurking. Not much I can add to the current conversation, but I'm back here, in the shadows.


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> HeadTalker Status:
> 
> After multiple attempts in multiple formats, I finally got an answer about what's up with HeadTalker campaigns. As I mentioned before, HeadTalker was sold to Newswire. The statement on the website makes it sound like there will be no changes at this time, but that is incorrect. Right now, any campaign underway cannot be edited and no new campaigns can be started. The editing issue will be fixed "soon." The rep that contacted me said new HeadTalker campaigns should be available sometime next week, but only by signing up through Newswire and using their beta program. Headtalker as we know it is certainly gone and I am not sure if I want to sign up for Newswire or not.


Thanks for the update, Julianne. That stinks. I really liked HeadTalker. I had one "tip" today (is that what the kids are calling it?) and it went off with no problems, but I set it up a month ago.


----------



## KateWarren

greatbrit said:


> Thank you so much! I was going to post a thank you tomorrow, when mine ends, to everyone for their nominations, but you forced me to respond early  I hope you get a free copy too  This is my third time with this same book. The first version, which I thought was Pulitzer material,was actually rubbish, and the next was a big improvement, and hopefully this one will be good enough. If it fails, I am not going the self-publish route, and will instead start sending it out to traditional publishing houses. My marketing skills are around zero, so I don't think I'd do too well on my own.
> 
> I had a spare slot so I've just nominated you too. Best of luck! I have been following the advice to always nominate the three about to end, but I really think it's the ones not in hot that need the help the most. I'll be talking a bit more about that after I get my results.
> 
> To get your Scout submission into your signature:
> 
> 1) Click at the top of this page on MyKboards/Profile/Forum Profile, then go to signature and copy the code (below) into your signature:
> 
> 2) replacing 'UUU' with 'url', and 'III' with 'img' (there are two occurrences of each, for the ones at the end - don't forgot the forward slash)
> 
> 3): For anyone else, also click on your Scout book and replace the URL (below) with yours. Then right click on your book's cover, 'view image', and replace the image URL (below) with your image's URL
> 
> [UUU=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/?tag=kbpst-20][III height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/III]<----- Please check out my submission on Kindle Scout. Thank you  [/UUU]


Thanks heaps for the tip on the signature - works a treat & thanks for the book nomination (I wasn't expecting that). If you done get a deal with Kindle Press, I think your book would be good enough to go the self publishing route (its been in the H&T forever) & you'd certainly get more loyalties.


----------



## ID Johnson

sheritybemy said:


> Thanks ID for the retweet, will be looking out for your next book.
> 
> Bemy


Sure thing!


----------



## Rachel W

greatbrit said:


> I rewrote this to make it a little clearer (and simplified it; I realized I only needed UUU and III once):
> 
> To get your Scout submission into your signature:
> 
> 1) Click at the top of this page on My Kboards/Profile/Forum Profile, then go to signature and copy the code (below) into your signature:
> 
> 2) replacing 'UUU' with 'url', and 'III' with 'img'
> 
> 3) click on your Scout book and replace the URL (below) with yours. Then right click on your book's cover, 'view image', and replace the image URL (below) with your image's URL:
> 
> [UUU=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/?tag=kbpst-20][III height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/IMG]<----- Please check out my submission on Kindle Scout. Thank you  [/URL]


I've been trying to update my profile since I started on here a month ago and for some reason once I have entered all the information (profile picture, signature etc) and press submit, the page just goes white and never updates. Anyone know what could cause this? I was using a VPN at first but I tried with it turned off and it still didn't work. Anyhow, I've only got one day left and the next book won't be ready for ages - so I'll have about a year to figure it out! Thanks for all the nominations and views this week - Tikopia is back in the H&T list finally after several weeks of almost no views.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Saturday and my wife and I are heading out for breakfast and a trip to the Farmer's Market. I've got today and tomorrow left of my vacation and then Monday I go back to work.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  October Winds by Katie Mettner
LAST DAY LEFT!  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
LAST DAY LEFT!  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
2 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
6 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
6 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
8 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
12 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
15 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
16 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
16 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
23 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
23 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
26 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
28 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it is Saturday and my wife and I are heading out for breakfast and a trip to the Farmer's Market. I've got today and tomorrow left of my vacation and then Monday I go back to work.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  October Winds by Katie Mettner
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Perfect Chloe by Paul Westley
> 2 days left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
> 6 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 6 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 8 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 12 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 15 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 16 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> 16 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 23 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 23 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
> 26 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 28 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thank you for adding me to the list. Needless to say, day one stats are disheartening. Will keep my fingers crossed that the marketing I did will at some point pay off. SIGH. Thank you again for your hard work in putting together this list on a regular basis. I appreciate any time you can put me on the list as a reminder I need serious help.


----------



## stillmyheart

Got the top three in my noms, good luck, everybody!

_Finding Home Again_ is currently free, for anybody who wants to give it a download


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

stillmyheart said:


> Got the top three in my noms, good luck, everybody!
> 
> _Finding Home Again_ is currently free, for anybody who wants to give it a download


Just got my copy. Thanks!


----------



## sheritybemy

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you for adding me to the list. Needless to say, day one stats are disheartening. Will keep my fingers crossed that the marketing I did will at some point pay off. SIGH. Thank you again for your hard work in putting together this list on a regular basis. I appreciate any time you can put me on the list as a reminder I need serious help.


I've also got some marketing going on but I'm not seeing many views from it. I tried authorshout and justkindle, my readper is yet to go but so far I would count a little over a hundred page views whilst kindle scout views has shot me over 1K. I don't know if it takes time to get off the ground. I find it surprising that I have more kindlescout views like 80% than external which is 20%. I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this.
Fell off the hot list and I finally know what you guys were talking about. When you're on it you're stressed to stay when you get off it you're stressed to get back on. My first try I only trended the last day and my entire page views for the entire campaign was just over 600. So Ardor's Peril is definitely getting to a better start. But right now I'm cold-can't eat and am considering a bucket of chocolate and a tub of ice cream. Doing a kindle scout should have a health warning.

Bemy


----------



## Used To Be BH

sheritybemy said:


> I've also got some marketing going on but I'm not seeing many views from it. I tried authorshout and justkindle, my readper is yet to go but so far I would count a little over a hundred page views whilst kindle scout views has shot me over 1K. I don't know if it takes time to get off the ground. I find it surprising that I have more kindlescout views like 80% than external which is 20%. I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this.
> Fell off the hot list and I finally know what you guys were talking about. When you're on it you're stressed to stay when you get off it you're stressed to get back on. My first try I only trended the last day and my entire page views for the entire campaign was just over 600. So Ardor's Peril is definitely getting to a better start. But right now I'm cold-can't eat and am considering a bucket of chocolate and a tub of ice cream. Doing a kindle scout should have a health warning.
> 
> Bemy


It helps if you keep in mind that stats don't determine book selection. Hot and Trending doesn't. Page views don't. No stat that we can see do. There have been people selected with low stats and rejected with high ones. The editors pick the books they want to pick, based on their perception of what will sell best. It's possible they may be influenced by stats if they are otherwise uncertain about the book, but I'm not sure even that's true.

Think of advertising to get stats the same way you would in any other publishing context--you do the best you can, and you don't worry about it. At all. The exposure will help your launch, whether you're accepted or rejected. That's all it will do. It will not get you a contract.

The fact that most of your views are internal at the very beginning is normal. Books become more visible on the site at the beginning and at the end. That's nothing to worry about.


----------



## sheritybemy

Bill Hiatt said:


> It helps if you keep in mind that stats don't determine book selection. Hot and Trending doesn't. Page views don't. No stat that we can see do. There have been people selected with low stats and rejected with high ones. The editors pick the books they want to pick, based on their perception of what will sell best. It's possible they may be influenced by stats if they are otherwise uncertain about the book, but I'm not sure even that's true.
> 
> Think of advertising to get stats the same way you would in any other publishing context--you do the best you can, and you don't worry about it. At all. The exposure will help your launch, whether you're accepted or rejected. That's all it will do. It will not get you a contract.
> 
> The fact that most of your views are internal at the very beginning is normal. Books become more visible on the site at the beginning and at the end. That's nothing to worry about.


Thanks Bill. I will try in between my servings of chocolate and ice cream.

Bemy


----------



## greatbrit

Thank you to everyone for your advice, kind words, support, and nominations. Perfect Chloe ends today, and then I will be placed into a self induced coma, drip fed by chocolate milk shakes, until I hear the results.

My final stats will be around 5.5K views and 530 H&T, with 97% coming from the Scout web page, and about 170 votes externally. I did zero advertising this time. The first 5 days I had 400 or so views a day (which seemed like a huge amount), but zero in H&T. Views then slid down to around 100, where they stayed until near the end, when they climbed back to the 200s and 300s. My strategy was to not ask for votes until I dropped from H&T, and even then, to only ask one specific group at a time, saving my other potential friends and fellow writers in case I needed them later. I started my requests for votes on a forum on Wattpad where a lot of people know me, and that got me started in H&T. I stayed there for the most part throughout the campaign. On the few times I dropped out (mostly on days when many entries were ending that day; one day there were nine), I requested votes here on KBoards and on Goodreads, which got me back, and again on Wattpad. I also had a couple of kind friends who pushed my Scout link on their FB pages.

Last time I entered this same book, I paid for advertising, got huge views and hots, and, obviously, was not selected. That time most of my views were external. Which has got me thinking about the whole procedure. If I were Scout, as almost all external views are from us soliciting nominations, I would give almost no weight to external votes, as there is no way of knowing if the voter liked the cover/blurb/sample pages, or not.

Also, this being Amazon, and from what I have read, they have almost no interest in us promoting our own books, as their marketing efforts dwarf anything we could come up with. So I don't see why they would particularly care how many external page views we receive. I don't think they are signing us because we are or are not good marketers.

I would be really curious to see the stats of chosen books, in relation to their internal/external views percentage. I think that may be far more relevant than simply knowing page views and H&T hours without knowing that extra information. If H&T and views mean anything at all, it might explain why some low noms make it, and some high noms don't. And if it does mean nothing, then is the purpose of it solely to get us to promote the Scout site? I'm not complaining if it is, I think it's the least I can do to help them to help me, but it would certainly save a few restless nights if we knew.


----------



## Cecelia

Please remember those of us whose manuscripts are entering their last days on scout. _Silver Spring-Time_ has 5 days to go. _Perfect Chloe _ is on its last days.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

sheritybemy said:


> I've also got some marketing going on but I'm not seeing many views from it. I tried authorshout and justkindle, my readper is yet to go but so far I would count a little over a hundred page views whilst kindle scout views has shot me over 1K. I don't know if it takes time to get off the ground. I find it surprising that I have more kindlescout views like 80% than external which is 20%. I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this.
> Fell off the hot list and I finally know what you guys were talking about. When you're on it you're stressed to stay when you get off it you're stressed to get back on. My first try I only trended the last day and my entire page views for the entire campaign was just over 600. So Ardor's Peril is definitely getting to a better start. But right now I'm cold-can't eat and am considering a bucket of chocolate and a tub of ice cream. Doing a kindle scout should have a health warning.
> 
> Bemy


KS is not worth weight gain! If it is meant to happen, it will happen. They say only 3% get picked up by KS. Those are not good odds no matter the game, so I will not dwell on them.

Anyway, I assumed my novel might have a harder time in general if the nominators actually "read' the pages that are supplied, vs. just nominating based on cover. My book is #2 in a series, which means the first few chapters were not as "hooky" as a stand alone or first novel because I had to blend the start, with some back reference from book 1. This means it might not be as easily understood. Not even sure what I just said will make sense! In case, as other said I will just look at this as an opportunity for free marketing. I will take anything I can get. I just want to get some of the money back I put into editing and such. Who knew that writing a book was the easy part. It is the rest that kills you and your pocketbook.


----------



## sheritybemy

DMChappellAuthor said:


> KS is not worth weight gain! If it is meant to happen, it will happen. They say only 3% get picked up by KS. Those are not good odds no matter the game, so I will not dwell on them.
> 
> Anyway, I assumed my novel might have a harder time in general if the nominators actually "read' the pages that are supplied, vs. just nominating based on cover. My book is #2 in a series, which means the first few chapters were not as "hooky" as a stand alone or first novel because I had to blend the start, with some back reference from book 1. This means it might not be as easily understood. Not even sure what I just said will make sense! In case, as other said I will just look at this as an opportunity for free marketing. I will take anything I can get. I just want to get some of the money back I put into editing and such. Who knew that writing a book was the easy part. It is the rest that kills you and your pocketbook.


Yes I've also got the same mindset and am using it as a launching ground. If I get picked even better. I don't think your book being the second in the series will hurt your chances. Many have been selected before. I even saw one which was number five or so in the series. I've seen some good writing get the axe, so you go into this really not knowing. However I wouldn't be bothered by views (I know this consciously) now just for my nerves to get it. One person was selected with a little over 300 page views. So who knows what the criteria is. I'll take your advice but chocolate and ice cream taste good for a reason-this is pure research. Good luck

Bemy


----------



## sheritybemy

DMChappellAuthor said:


> KS is not worth weight gain! If it is meant to happen, it will happen. They say only 3% get picked up by KS. Those are not good odds no matter the game, so I will not dwell on them.
> 
> Anyway, I assumed my novel might have a harder time in general if the nominators actually "read' the pages that are supplied, vs. just nominating based on cover. My book is #2 in a series, which means the first few chapters were not as "hooky" as a stand alone or first novel because I had to blend the start, with some back reference from book 1. This means it might not be as easily understood. Not even sure what I just said will make sense! In case, as other said I will just look at this as an opportunity for free marketing. I will take anything I can get. I just want to get some of the money back I put into editing and such. Who knew that writing a book was the easy part. It is the rest that kills you and your pocketbook.


I saved your book, hope it helps. Will nominate when we get there

Bemy


----------



## Cecelia

*I view Kindle Scout as 30 days of free advertising - it gets more views for Kindle and more views for us while we are up there.*

I have my own plans as soon as it is all over - but you never know - they may see a market slot for our work not necessarily based on the hits. In Kindle Scout the genres appear to compete with each other with the most exciting taking the most hits obviously....

If the stress overcomes you, do what I'm doing - and Julieanne seems to do - write another book during the campaign! By the time I'm notified, I'll be completed another script I think. Pretty good bonus.


----------



## David Thompson

Cecelia said:


> Please remember those of us whose manuscripts are entering their last days on scout. _Silver Spring-Time_ has 5 days to go. _Perfect Chloe _ is on its last days.


Yes...and others


----------



## greatbrit

David Thompson said:


> Yes...and others


Just read yours. Loved it. Great dialogue. I'll have a spot open for it tomorrow. You should try to get the book cover into your signature.


----------



## David Thompson

greatbrit said:


> Just read yours. Loved it. Great dialogue. I'll have a spot open for it tomorrow. You should try to get the book cover into your signature.


I'll try for the next one, Paul. Thank you.

Good luck with Perfect Chloe...it's had my vote since I first saw it.


----------



## Patricia KC

greatbrit said:


> I would be really curious to see the stats of chosen books, in relation to their internal/external views percentage. I think that may be far more relevant than simply knowing page views and H&T hours without knowing that extra information. If H&T and views mean anything at all, it might explain why some low noms make it, and some high noms don't. And if it does mean nothing, then is the purpose of it solely to get us to promote the Scout site? I'm not complaining if it is, I think it's the least I can do to help them to help me, but it would certainly save a few restless nights if we knew.


I can share the numbers for my two campaigns.

For _The Ceiling Man_, I did no paid promotion. I posted on FaceBook, did a couple of tweets, and posted here. I did a couple of blog posts, and a couple of friends mentioned it on their blogs. A lot of FB friends shared my initial post, and over half of my total page views came in the first three days. The final stats were 924 page views, 40% internal/60% external, and 162 hours (23%) in H&T.

For _Ghosts in Glass Houses_, I spent a whopping $5 (I believe the price is now $7.50 and well worth it) on Jaxon Reed's readper.com newsletter, which I did because I was doing even less social media promo than for TCM. My only other promotion was in two closed FaceBook groups (one with only 20 members) and here. A friend posted it in a closed, genre-related FaceBook group. That was it. The final stats were 1700 page views, 74% internal/26% external, and 403 hours (56%) in H&T.

Both books were selected, which leads me to believe the stats and promotion don't mean a whole lot as far as selection goes. Books with fewer page views and less time in H&T than mine have been chosen and done well.

Best of luck to everybody in campaign and in the waiting room!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Cecelia said:


> *I view Kindle Scout as 30 days of free advertising - it gets more views for Kindle and more views for us while we are up there.*
> 
> I have my own plans as soon as it is all over - but you never know - they may see a market slot for our work not necessarily based on the hits. In Kindle Scout the genres appear to compete with each other with the most exciting taking the most hits obviously....
> 
> If the stress overcomes you, do what I'm doing - and Julieanne seems to do - write another book during the campaign! By the time I'm notified, I'll be completed another script I think. Pretty good bonus.


Yes! Write the next book! Keep the momentum going! I'm Hoping to have Ghost at the College ready to roll by the time I find out about Ghost in the Park. I might not quite make it, but I'm going to do my bestest!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

greatbrit said:


> Thank you to everyone for your advice, kind words, support, and nominations. Perfect Chloe ends today, and then I will be placed into a self induced coma, drip fed by chocolate milk shakes, until I hear the results.
> 
> My final stats will be around 5.5K views and 530 H&T, with 97% coming from the Scout web page, and about 170 votes externally. I did zero advertising this time. The first 5 days I had 400 or so views a day (which seemed like a huge amount), but zero in H&T. Views then slid down to around 100, where they stayed until near the end, when they climbed back to the 200s and 300s. My strategy was to not ask for votes until I dropped from H&T, and even then, to only ask one specific group at a time, saving my other potential friends and fellow writers in case I needed them later. I started my requests for votes on a forum on Wattpad where a lot of people know me, and that got me started in H&T. I stayed there for the most part throughout the campaign. On the few times I dropped out (mostly on days when many entries were ending that day; one day there were nine), I requested votes here on KBoards and on Goodreads, which got me back, and again on Wattpad. I also had a couple of kind friends who pushed my Scout link on their FB pages.


Great stats, Paul. I'd be over the moon! Wishing your Chloe all the best, whichever path you end up taking. You've got my vote!


----------



## greatbrit

Patricia KC said:


> I can share the numbers for my two campaigns.
> 
> For _The Ceiling Man_, I did no paid promotion. I posted on FaceBook, did a couple of tweets, and posted here. I did a couple of blog posts, and a couple of friends mentioned it on their blogs. A lot of FB friends shared my initial post, and over half of my total page views came in the first three days. The final stats were 924 page views, 40% internal/60% external, and 162 hours (23%) in H&T.
> 
> For _Ghosts in Glass Houses_, I spent a whopping $5 (I believe the price is now $7.50 and well worth it) on Jaxon Reed's readper.com newsletter, which I did because I was doing even less social media promo than for TCM. My only other promotion was in two closed FaceBook groups (one with only 20 members) and here. A friend posted it in a closed, genre-related FaceBook group. That was it. The final stats were 1700 page views, 74% internal/26% external, and 403 hours (56%) in H&T.
> 
> Both books were selected, which leads me to believe the stats and promotion don't mean a whole lot. Books with fewer page views and less time in H&T than mine have been chosen and done well.
> 
> Best of luck to everybody in campaign and in the waiting room!


Thanks very much for that information, Patricia. Yes, I totally agree. That would seem to be an even more convincing argument that the whole, or at least, main, point of the H&T and views stats are perhaps just to give us an incentive to promote our books, which in turn sends potential new Amazon customers to the Scout site. If that's the case, I see it as a win-win, because those same customers are potential customers for the books that don't get selected.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Patricia KC said:


> I can share the numbers for my two campaigns.
> 
> For _The Ceiling Man_, I did no paid promotion. I posted on FaceBook, did a couple of tweets, and posted here. I did a couple of blog posts, and a couple of friends mentioned it on their blogs. A lot of FB friends shared my initial post, and over half of my total page views came in the first three days. The final stats were 924 page views, 40% internal/60% external, and 162 hours (23%) in H&T.
> 
> For _Ghosts in Glass Houses_, I spent a whopping $5 (I believe the price is now $7.50 and well worth it) on Jaxon Reed's readper.com newsletter, which I did because I was doing even less social media promo than for TCM. My only other promotion was in two closed FaceBook groups (one with only 20 members) and here. A friend posted it in a closed, genre-related FaceBook group. That was it. The final stats were 1700 page views, 74% internal/26% external, and 403 hours (56%) in H&T.
> 
> Both books were selected, which leads me to believe the stats and promotion don't mean a whole lot as far as selection goes. Books with fewer page views and less time in H&T than mine have been chosen and done well.
> 
> Best of luck to everybody in campaign and in the waiting room!


Patricia, I love it when you come in here as living proof it isn't all about the stats. It helps us all keep our chins up.

Patricia started with a kick-butt book with an awesome cover. That's bare bones what you must have for a decent chance at selection, just as with any publisher. After that, having a genre KP thinks is hot, having a book that isn't too similar to another one already selected, and other publisher concerns come into play. KS stats are never what getting selected is all about. (as far as I know, I've been trying to scry KP secret meetings, but with no success. They must have anti-witch wards up,  ) That's not to say they are worthless either. Those nominations are where your advance reviews come from if selected, and your buyers and readers if not selected. Important, sure, but not all important.

Oh, and if you haven't read Patricia's The Ceiling Man, you should because it's awesome. If I sound like a squeeing fangirl it's because I totally am.


----------



## greatbrit

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Great stats, Paul. I'd be over the moon! Wishing your Chloe all the best, whichever path you end up taking. You've got my vote!


Thanks very much, Julianne  At the end of the day, they either see the book as marketable for Kindle Press, or they don't. If they don't, then I need to take a step back and decide if my work needs more work, before deciding what to do with it next. I understand the value of the momentum gained through people who nominated, but I am not so sure self-publishing is for everyone.


----------



## Rena Arun

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Patricia, I love it when you come in here as living proof it isn't all about the stats. It helps us all keep our chins up.
> 
> Patricia started with a kick-butt book with an awesome cover. That's bare bones what you must have for a decent chance at selection, just as with any publisher. After that, having a genre KP thinks is hot, having a book that isn't too similar to another one already selected, and other publisher concerns come into play. KS stats are never what getting selected is all about. (as far as I know, I've been trying to scry KP secret meetings, but with no success. They must have anti-witch wards up,  ) That's not to say they are worthless either. Those nominations are where your advance reviews come from if selected, and your buyers and readers if not selected. Important, sure, but not all important.
> 
> Oh, and if you haven't read Patricia's The Ceiling Man, you should because it's awesome. If I sound like a squeeing fangirl it's because I totally am.


"It isn't all about the stats" ... Amazingly good to hear for a book that's been bouncing around in stats like mine. Thank you, Patricia, & Julianne for putting it all in perspective. Good luck to everyone who's in the waiting room and those on their way there and those who have the momentum of their KS campaign to launch their book independently. I think the only defeat is the one we deal ourselves when we quit trying.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

greatbrit said:


> Thank you to everyone for your advice, kind words, support, and nominations. Perfect Chloe ends today, and then I will be placed into a self induced coma, drip fed by chocolate milk shakes, until I hear the results.
> 
> My final stats will be around 5.5K views and 530 H&T, with 97% coming from the Scout web page, and about 170 votes externally. I did zero advertising this time. The first 5 days I had 400 or so views a day (which seemed like a huge amount), but zero in H&T. Views then slid down to around 100, where they stayed until near the end, when they climbed back to the 200s and 300s. My strategy was to not ask for votes until I dropped from H&T, and even then, to only ask one specific group at a time, saving my other potential friends and fellow writers in case I needed them later. I started my requests for votes on a forum on Wattpad where a lot of people know me, and that got me started in H&T. I stayed there for the most part throughout the campaign. On the few times I dropped out (mostly on days when many entries were ending that day; one day there were nine), I requested votes here on KBoards and on Goodreads, which got me back, and again on Wattpad. I also had a couple of kind friends who pushed my Scout link on their FB pages.
> 
> Last time I entered this same book, I paid for advertising, got huge views and hots, and, obviously, was not selected. That time most of my views were external. Which has got me thinking about the whole procedure. If I were Scout, as almost all external views are from us soliciting nominations, I would give almost no weight to external votes, as there is no way of knowing if the voter liked the cover/blurb/sample pages, or not.
> 
> Also, this being Amazon, and from what I have read, they have almost no interest in us promoting our own books, as their marketing efforts dwarf anything we could come up with. So I don't see why they would particularly care how many external page views we receive. I don't think they are signing us because we are or are not good marketers.
> 
> I would be really curious to see the stats of chosen books, in relation to their internal/external views percentage. I think that may be far more relevant than simply knowing page views and H&T hours without knowing that extra information. If H&T and views mean anything at all, it might explain why some low noms make it, and some high noms don't. And if it does mean nothing, then is the purpose of it solely to get us to promote the Scout site? I'm not complaining if it is, I think it's the least I can do to help them to help me, but it would certainly save a few restless nights if we knew.


So, possibly dumb question... Does "views" mean nominations or just someone clicked on the image to look at the book further? If it just means someone click on it to view, then do we ever know how many nominations are given?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> So, possibly dumb question... Does "views" mean nominations or just someone clicked on the image to look at the book further? If it just means someone click on it to view, then do we ever know how many nominations are given?


Page views are only about who looked at the page. We will never know how many of these turn into nominations. Now, Hot and Trending depends on which 20 books have the most nominations at any given hour. So when one is on the H&T list, one can assume one is getting a decent amount of nominations.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Page views are only about who looked at the page. We will never know how many of these turn into nominations. Now, Hot and Trending depends on which 20 books have the most nominations at any given hour. So when one is on the H&T list, one can assume one is getting a decent amount of nominations.


Thank you for the detail explanation!


----------



## Rachel W

sheritybemy said:


> I've also got some marketing going on but I'm not seeing many views from it. I tried authorshout and justkindle, my readper is yet to go but so far I would count a little over a hundred page views whilst kindle scout views has shot me over 1K. I don't know if it takes time to get off the ground. I find it surprising that I have more kindlescout views like 80% than external which is 20%. I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this.
> Fell off the hot list and I finally know what you guys were talking about. When you're on it you're stressed to stay when you get off it you're stressed to get back on. My first try I only trended the last day and my entire page views for the entire campaign was just over 600. So Ardor's Peril is definitely getting to a better start. But right now I'm cold-can't eat and am considering a bucket of chocolate and a tub of ice cream. Doing a kindle scout should have a health warning.
> 
> Bemy


Hehe, I know what you mean. My campaign is nearly finished now and I tried all sorts of marketing things - Authourshout, twitter, FB and several other paid services. When my book was in the middle part of the campaign I was only getting 5-6 views per day, regardless of anything I did and my stats were 88% Kindle 12% external from the first days in H&T and stayed that way for the whole campaign. Maybe I'm just rubbish at marketing! I did get 17 views on one day from a paid FB ad but it was not enough to get into H&T. After a while I decided to leave it in the lap of the gods and hardly looked at it - I've been working on the sequel and getting the paperback version ready to launch.


----------



## sheritybemy

Rachel W said:


> Hehe, I know what you mean. My campaign is nearly finished now and I tried all sorts of marketing things - Authourshout, twitter, FB and several other paid services. When my book was in the middle part of the campaign I was only getting 5-6 views per day, regardless of anything I did and my stats were 88% Kindle 12% external from the first days in H&T and stayed that way for the whole campaign. Maybe I'm just rubbish at marketing! I did get 17 views on one day from a paid FB ad but it was not enough to get into H&T. After a while I decided to leave it in the lap of the gods and hardly looked at it - I've been working on the sequel and getting the paperback version ready to launch.


I think next time I'll just ride cold turkey. Stats don't seem to impress them much anyway.

Bemy


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. The last day of my working vacation. Let's look back, shall we? I sold over 70 paperbacks at last weekend's Lunenburg Craft Festival. My wife came down with a bad infection and went on antibiotics that forced her to keep out of the sun. I dug a ditch and bought a cement mixer on sale. It turned out the cement mixer wasn't suited for anything more challenging than mixing biscuit batter.

(you try saying that five times fast)

I kept on clearing that ditch. I built a concrete framework in the ditch and decided to try and hand-mix the concrete and continue with my project. A professional saw me at work and shook his head and made me an offer I could not refuse. I stepped away from the ditch and paid him a bargain rate price and went back to clearing another spot for a patio we were graveling in. Last night I pulled a muscle in my wrist, but I still hope to finish that gravel patio by the end of the day.

Yup - vacation can be a real son-of-a-ditch!

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Tikopia by Rachel Wright
1 day left  Cave Hill by David Thompson
4 days left  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
5 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
5 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
7 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
11 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
14 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
15 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
15 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
22 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
22 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
25 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
27 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

Keep on grinning!


----------



## Rena Arun

sheritybemy said:


> I think next time I'll just ride cold turkey. Stats don't seem to impress them much anyway.
> 
> Bemy


After having no marketing whatsoever for the first half of my campaign, getting no time on H&T, I tried some of the marketing mentioned here since I had no social media presence of my own until the beginning of this campaign. (I started a blog & a twitter account, heh). My page views have not equalled what I began with but I'm on H&T which can change on a dime. But here's the thing: authors have had impressive stats (97% H&T) but been overlooked by KS. (see https://authorsofmainstreet.wordpress.com/2017/06/30/kindle-scout/

So to paraphrase "Shake-scene", what's in a stat?


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Hi,

I really don't know, actually a lot of information coming my way and a lot through Kboards . Few say it hardly matters to be in H&T all through out and even the views do not matter much. If kindle scout team has made up its mind to publish it will. Few say you have to slog your hours and push to get inside H&T.
A lot of digital advertisers also start approaching you with their own price and packages.
My book is still in the campaign and is in H&T most of the times with fairly high views as compared to what i have read so far on this thread. On an average it has been in the H&T for 20-21 hours every day for the first 15 days.
Looking forward for a positive reply. Keeping my fingers crossed.
Check out the premise and do leave your feedback after reading the excerpt.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AVH5H3DF3TA

Love
Ajit[/img]


----------



## ajitkpanicker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Page views are only about who looked at the page. We will never know how many of these turn into nominations. Now, Hot and Trending depends on which 20 books have the most nominations at any given hour. So when one is on the H&T list, one can assume one is getting a decent amount of nominations.


Thanks Julianne for the inputs.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

greatbrit said:


> Thanks very much for that information, Patricia. Yes, I totally agree. That would seem to be an even more convincing argument that the whole, or at least, main, point of the H&T and views stats are perhaps just to give us an incentive to promote our books, which in turn sends potential new Amazon customers to the Scout site. If that's the case, I see it as a win-win, because those same customers are potential customers for the books that don't get selected.


So which basically means, it's the premise and the book that matters in the end !! No doubt the incentive of getting promoted on such a stage is worth it. It is actually a win-win. Secondly, an author might not put up such maddening promotion and marketing efforts from his or her side otherwsie.


----------



## pridebooks

Hello,
I am also on kindle scout and I didn't think we could post on kboards. This morning I found posts from a lot of people. I'm new at marketing also.  All of the post in this list sound so familiar. haha It is so nice to know that I am not the only newbie out there. Red Fingernails, is my first novel. I have actually nominated some of the books in this thread. Hang in there. And to the guy that posted the list.  Oops, I'm here.
Have a great day!
MaryAnn Pride


----------



## Rena Arun

pridebooks said:


> Hello,
> I am also on kindle scout and I didn't think we could post on kboards. This morning I found posts from a lot of people. I'm new at marketing also. All of the post in this list sound so familiar. haha It is so nice to know that I am not the only newbie out there. Red Fingernails, is my first novel. I have actually nominated some of the books in this thread. Hang in there. And to the guy that posted the list. Oops, I'm here.
> Have a great day!
> MaryAnn Pride


Welcome, MaryAnn!
Just post a link to your KS book on this thread for Steve to add you to the list. Glad you're here!



DMChappellAuthor said:


> So, possibly dumb question... Does "views" mean nominations or just someone clicked on the image to look at the book further? If it just means someone click on it to view, then do we ever know how many nominations are given?


DM & Ajit, 
There's a wealth of information (& speculation) provided by Lincoln Cole here: 
https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/2016/12/3/kindle-scout-guide-part-3-hot-trending?rq=nominations


----------



## sheritybemy

pridebooks said:


> Hello,
> I am also on kindle scout and I didn't think we could post on kboards. This morning I found posts from a lot of people. I'm new at marketing also. All of the post in this list sound so familiar. haha It is so nice to know that I am not the only newbie out there. Red Fingernails, is my first novel. I have actually nominated some of the books in this thread. Hang in there. And to the guy that posted the list. Oops, I'm here.
> Have a great day!
> MaryAnn Pride


Welcome MaryAnn, try and post your link so Steve can add you. Your book looks so interesting. I just love the title

Bemy


----------



## sheritybemy

Rena Arun said:


> After having no marketing whatsoever for the first half of my campaign, getting no time on H&T, I tried some of the marketing mentioned here since I had no social media presence of my own until the beginning of this campaign. (I started a blog & a twitter account, heh). My page views have not equalled what I began with but I'm on H&T which can change on a dime. But here's the thing: authors have had impressive stats (97% H&T) but been overlooked by KS. (see https://authorsofmainstreet.wordpress.com/2017/06/30/kindle-scout/
> 
> So to paraphrase "Shake-scene", what's in a stat?


I thought the H&T list was supposed to be twenty. Seems to be 16 and two days ago 17. Yes I do count, yes I have reached that point. HELP

Bemy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sheritybemy said:


> I thought the H&T list was supposed to be twenty. Seems to be 16 and two days ago 17. Yes I do count, yes I have reached that point. HELP
> 
> Bemy


Yes, it's the top twenty...except when it isn't. I don't know why this is. I don't think there's a minimum number of noms needed. In the past, I have been on the list 24 hours on days when I only had around 30-40 page views. However, perhaps in the event that there's a tie that would put the list over 20, the tied titles don't make it. That's my best guess.


----------



## Rena Arun

Absolute pleasure nominating Tikopia by Rachel Wright & Cave Hill by David Thompson.
Both create tension and evoke atmosphere right away. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yes, it's the top twenty...except when it isn't. I don't know why this is. I don't think there's a minimum number of noms needed. In the past, I have been on the list 24 hours on days when I only had around 30-40 page views. However, perhaps in the event that there's a tie that would put the list over 20, the tied titles don't make it. That's my best guess.


Thanks

Bemy


----------



## Decon

Can anyone answer this? I've had a full length book on Wattpad for crit and it's had a few months in the Hot list thriller charts.

Do I have to take it down fully or partly before submitting to Kindle Scout?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yes, it's the top twenty...except when it isn't. I don't know why this is. I don't think there's a minimum number of noms needed. In the past, I have been on the list 24 hours on days when I only had around 30-40 page views. However, perhaps in the event that there's a tie that would put the list over 20, the tied titles don't make it. That's my best guess.


So jealous of all of you who are on the H&T. Not even one hour so far. <sniff, sniff?


----------



## sheritybemy

Decon said:


> Can anyone answer this? I've had a full length book on Wattpad for crit and it's had a few months in the Hot list thriller charts.
> 
> Do I have to take it down fully or partly before submitting to Kindle Scout?


From what I understand, they want previously unpublished works. So I'd take it down. I hear when you're selected they ask you to remove any excerpts and things you might have put up anywhere

Bemy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Can anyone answer this? I've had a full length book on Wattpad for crit and it's had a few months in the Hot list thriller charts.
> 
> Do I have to take it down fully or partly before submitting to Kindle Scout?


I'll start by saying I'm not certain. Wattpad is a social media site, so it does not count as previously published according to the Scout regulations. That's good. However, I've read time and time again in this thread about how Scout doesn't want your book to be anywhere else during it's campaign. They don't want you giving away ARC copies, for example, so I don't think they want it appearing on Wattpad. To be on the safe side, I would take the entire thing down and not even leave an excerpt. If you do leave an excerpt, make certain it's less than 10% of the whole.


----------



## sheritybemy

DMChappellAuthor said:


> So jealous of all of you who are on the H&T. Not even one hour so far. <sniff, sniff?


Don't worry you have a lot of company

Bemy


----------



## arivoli

Still waiting...  . Today is day 10. I'm hoping to hear soon. Good luck to everyone on their last few days!


----------



## David Thompson

Rena Arun said:


> Absolute pleasure nominating Tikopia by Rachel Wright & Cave Hill by David Thompson.
> Both create tension and evoke atmosphere right away. Good luck to both of you!


Thank you very much


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Just curious... what would those who have done and/or are doing a KS campaign think is a "good" amount of page views per day?  I know it is unknown how much of anything really affects the outcome, but wanting to try to get some sort of baseline idea of bad/good/great.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just curious... what would those who have done and/or are doing a KS campaign think is a "good" amount of page views per day? I know it is unknown how much of anything really affects the outcome, but wanting to try to get some sort of baseline idea of bad/good/great.


Per day? No clue. I can tell you the average campaign gets between 1k and 1.5k views all day. A campaign that's gone well gets 2-4k. An awesome campaign gets 5-6+k. I don't think per day really tells us much, because campaigns naturally have big spikes in the beginning and the end, and boggy lower stat days in the middle.

My third campaign did poorly. Only 1k views and 48 hours in H&T, almost all in the last two days. My current campaign has only been going a week and I already have 2k views and 118 hours H&T. The first day of this campaign, I had 361 page views and only 5 hours in H&T. The stats just don't really mean that much. I've seen folks with over 6k page views and every single hour in H&T not get selected, and folks with very small stats get selected.

Now, that said, if one's campaign is floundering, there are certainly things you can do to get some more attention. Check out Lincoln Cole's blog and his eBook about scouting. Find the thread on Kboards that Tom Swyer did that logs his campaign strategy for The Killdeer Connection. Post at least weekly on your social media outlets. If you belong to any online or local groups, make sure they know you have a book looking for nominations.


----------



## Matthew Speak

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just curious... what would those who have done and/or are doing a KS campaign think is a "good" amount of page views per day? I know it is unknown how much of anything really affects the outcome, but wanting to try to get some sort of baseline idea of bad/good/great.


I'm sure 'it's hard to say' isn't what you want to hear, so I'll tell you what my book did. I had 4k views through the whole campaign. I think the first day I got like 1500 views and then the other 2500 were spread out the rest of the month. Your views should be front-loaded like that and then drop off after a while and come back towards the end. Pretty sure that's how it works for most of us.


----------



## James.L.G

Just wondering.

I don't know if anyone would care less about this, but I thought I would muse publicly. This may have been discussed before or not even worth discussing.

I wonder if the clever Amazon people at KS use the nominators' skills at picking winners in their selection. Let's say there are some regulars who often pick books that the KS people pick, and say some of them seem particularly good at picking the ones that end up selling really well. I do wonder if the KS people take that into account when selecting their books. Therefore it might not be how many people pick, or any of the other stats that matter as much as WHO picked the book and their past selection record?

Anyway, just thoughts.


----------



## jaxonreed

James.L.G said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> I don't know if anyone would care less about this, but I thought I would muse publicly. This may have been discussed before or not even worth discussing.
> 
> I wonder if the clever Amazon people at KS use the nominators' skills at picking winners in their selection. Let's say there are some regulars who often pick books that the KS people pick, and say some of them seem particularly good at picking the ones that end up selling really well. I do wonder if the KS people take that into account when selecting their books. Therefore it might not be how many people pick, or any of the other stats that matter as much as WHO picked the book and their past selection record?
> 
> Anyway, just thoughts.


The flaw in that theory is nominators can't see the entire book. For instance, some time ago one I nominated was not selected. It looked to be fantastic, so I bought it afterwards anyway (I try to do that for ones I nominate that don't make it). The ending wasn't good. Still a good book overall, but the ending was not nearly as satisfactory as it could have been. I realized why it wasn't selected after I was able to read the whole thing, and it was due to the last tenth or so of the book.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

James.L.G said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> I don't know if anyone would care less about this, but I thought I would muse publicly. This may have been discussed before or not even worth discussing.
> 
> I wonder if the clever Amazon people at KS use the nominators' skills at picking winners in their selection. Let's say there are some regulars who often pick books that the KS people pick, and say some of them seem particularly good at picking the ones that end up selling really well. I do wonder if the KS people take that into account when selecting their books. Therefore it might not be how many people pick, or any of the other stats that matter as much as WHO picked the book and their past selection record?
> 
> Anyway, just thoughts.


I would say that is probably true. If you look at the "scout leaderboards" where they are giving points for doing actions such as nominating, it also lets you look at the nominator's stats and how many times a book they nominated was selected. So for instance... one of the "scouts" has a 14% "publishing power". The website says "What's WildAboutBones's publishing power? See how often WildAboutBones's nominations have successfully powered the publication of Kindle Press books." then it shows the publishing power and scout rank. In this instance, this person is a scout rank of 8.


----------



## Rena Arun

jaxonreed said:


> The flaw in that theory is nominators can't see the entire book. For instance, some time ago one I nominated was not selected. It looked to be fantastic, so I bought it afterwards anyway (I try to do that for ones I nominate that don't make it). The ending wasn't good. Still a good book overall, but the ending was not nearly as satisfactory as it could have been. I realized why it wasn't selected after I was able to read the whole thing, and it was due to the last tenth or so of the book.


Good point. But when readers make purchasing decisions, they only have a bit to go by. If the opening sells, the reader will buy it. The sales pitch is everything. Personally, I doubt KS editors look too much at nominators' stats. I'd like to think they rattle some bones and whisper incantations


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Matthew Speak said:


> I'm sure 'it's hard to say' isn't what you want to hear, so I'll tell you what my book did. I had 4k views through the whole campaign. I think the first day I got like 1500 views and then the other 2500 were spread out the rest of the month. Your views should be front-loaded like that and then drop off after a while and come back towards the end. Pretty sure that's how it works for most of us.


Thanks for the input. 1500 views makes you a rock star in my book. I only got 257 and 224 for the first two days. But hey, I guess for having no social media following at all mine isn't as bad as it could be. I guess if it is supposed to be, it will be... if not, so goes life. At least I can hold my head high and know I did it right by having it professionally edited/proofread and such, instead of just slapping it together and calling it a book. Those kinds of books are what is making the self-publishing world so hard. Readers have to wade through a ton of crap to find the good stuff.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

jaxonreed said:


> The flaw in that theory is nominators can't see the entire book. For instance, some time ago one I nominated was not selected. It looked to be fantastic, so I bought it afterwards anyway (I try to do that for ones I nominate that don't make it). The ending wasn't good. Still a good book overall, but the ending was not nearly as satisfactory as it could have been. I realized why it wasn't selected after I was able to read the whole thing, and it was due to the last tenth or so of the book.


Now everybody who reads this and has had a campaign is worried you're talking about their book. Thanks Jaxon!


----------



## jaxonreed

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Now everybody who reads this and has had a campaign is worried you're talking about their book. Thanks Jaxon!


Ha! I should have specified by "some time ago" I meant in the earlier days of Scout.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Per day? No clue. I can tell you the average campaign gets between 1k and 1.5k views all day. A campaign that's gone well gets 2-4k. An awesome campaign gets 5-6+k. I don't think per day really tells us much, because campaigns naturally have big spikes in the beginning and the end, and boggy lower stat days in the middle.
> 
> My third campaign did poorly. Only 1k views and 48 hours in H&T, almost all in the last two days. My current campaign has only been going a week and I already have 2k views and 118 hours H&T. The first day of this campaign, I had 361 page views and only 5 hours in H&T. The stats just don't really mean that much. I've seen folks with over 6k page views and every single hour in H&T not get selected, and folks with very small stats get selected.
> 
> Now, that said, if one's campaign is floundering, there are certainly things you can do to get some more attention. Check out Lincoln Cole's blog and his eBook about scouting. Find the thread on Kboards that Tom Swyer did that logs his campaign strategy for The Killdeer Connection. Post at least weekly on your social media outlets. If you belong to any online or local groups, make sure they know you have a book looking for nominations.


Thanks for all the great insight. I had already perused Mr. Cole and Sawyer's info and put into action the things I could with the budget that I had. I have also done the Author Shout which someone else recommended. I couldn't get the headtalker (or whatever it was called) figured out. It looked like it was sold or something. In case, none of it really seems to be paying off based on the listing where it shows where your external data is flowing in from. At the end of the day I will publish nonetheless, just thought I would give this a go. Still 27 days left, so who knows what might happen. All will be good in my world either way. No use stressing about it. Just trying to get educated on what it all means.


----------



## David Thompson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thanks for the input. 1500 views makes you a rock star in my book. I only got 257 and 224 for the first two days. But hey, I guess for having no social media following at all mine isn't as bad as it could be. I guess if it is supposed to be, it will be... if not, so goes life. At least I can hold my head high and know I did it right by having it professionally edited/proofread and such, instead of just slapping it together and calling it a book. Those kinds of books are what is making the self-publishing world so hard. Readers have to wade through a ton of crap to find the good stuff.


    

Strong words! Be interesting to note how many writers on here take offense.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

David Thompson said:


> Strong words! Be interesting to note how many writers on here take offense.


I am assuming you meant my last sentences. My intent was not to offend. I am only speaking about my experience as a reader. Within the last several years I have taken the risk and purchased numerous self-published novels only to find basic grammar and spelling errors and plot holes the size of Texas. It was clear they were slapped together and self-published, with no care to the fact that people were going to be paying hard earned money to read them. That is what I meant by I took the time to follow the a,b,c's of good writing. I was making the jump that those on this forum have done it properly, and/or would polish up before publishing since that is what the base guidelines of KS says. I apologize to anyone I offended in any way.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Good to see you again Carey! I'm even more of a glutton for punishment; this is round 5 for me!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome back, TF!
> 
> My fifth book's KS campaign just went live! Ghost in the Park is raring to go.
> Steve, I know you are out of town this weekend, but I would love to be added to the list come Monday.
> Link is here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3PG7S3YE8LS43
> 
> I kinda can't believe I'm doing this again, and so soon. But I've been watching Nick of Time break all my records for page reads, so here I go again! Now, for clarity's sake, my KU page read records were pretty low, lol, but I've gotten over 1200 today already, and it's only 3am. Nick is doing awesome (for a newbie like me) and I hope Ghost follows in it's footsteps.


Finally got a slot open to nominate, so I picked yours. Good luck!


----------



## David Thompson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I am assuming you meant my last sentences. My intent was not to offend. I am only speaking about my experience as a reader. Within the last several years I have taken the risk and purchased numerous self-published novels only to find basic grammar and spelling errors and plot holes the size of Texas. It was clear they were slapped together and self-published, with no care to the fact that people were going to be paying hard earned money to read them. That is what I meant by I took the time to follow the a,b,c's of good writing. I was making the jump that those on this forum have done it properly, and/or would polish up before publishing since that is what the base guidelines of KS says. I apologize to anyone I offended in any way.


None taken. I had an editor look at mine. Twice! Still found a mistake as soon as I put it up! I did edit a previous one myself: Bar Girl, but it's free so I don't feel too guilty!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Monday. Hot and muggy Monday. Monday and I have to go back to work.

(insert manful sobs here...)



So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Cave Hill by David Thompson
3 days left  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
4 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
4 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
6 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
10 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
13 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
14 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
14 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
21 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
21 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
24 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
26 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> Welcome, MaryAnn!
> Just post a link to your KS book on this thread for Steve to add you to the list. Glad you're here!
> 
> DM & Ajit,
> There's a wealth of information (& speculation) provided by Lincoln Cole here:
> https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/2016/12/3/kindle-scout-guide-part-3-hot-trending?rq=nominations


Thank you Rena, for the information. It is useful. By the way how long have you been in India. Your book is doing good. The cover page is also nice. is it your first.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rena Arun said:


> DM & Ajit,
> There's a wealth of information (& speculation) provided by Lincoln Cole here:
> https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/2016/12/3/kindle-scout-guide-part-3-hot-trending?rq=nominations


Thanks! Hopefully the information is useful!

All of my newest information is compiled here and includes a ton of information about my newest campaign as well as dozens of free and paid resources for running campaigns!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

DMChappellAuthor said:


> So, possibly dumb question... Does "views" mean nominations or just someone clicked on the image to look at the book further? If it just means someone click on it to view, then do we ever know how many nominations are given?


Hi DM,

You can check out this link https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/kindle-scout-campaign-all-stats-and-results-across-all-campaigns by Lincoln Cole . This can really help you understand. Sometimes even 11.6 k views and 665 out of 720 hours in H&T are not enough and 4.5 k views with 539 hours on H&T can get you the contract.


----------



## Rachel W

Rena Arun said:


> Absolute pleasure nominating Tikopia by Rachel Wright & Cave Hill by David Thompson.
> Both create tension and evoke atmosphere right away. Good luck to both of you!


Thanks for the nom. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

Cave Hill by David Thompson
Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Patricia KC

I meant to follow up on my previous post yesterday, but spent the day submerged (translation: drowning) in finishing up the final edits for _Ghosts_. I submitted them this morning, which means I will spend the day wondering 1) What did I miss? (It's a given there is something.) and 2) Did I upload the correct file? (Fairly sure I did, but I've been wrong before.) 



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Patricia, I love it when you come in here as living proof it isn't all about the stats. It helps us all keep our chins up.


If wide and paid promotion fits your longterm plan--do it! But be sure to read Lincoln Cole's blog posts on the subject first. He's tested and evaluated many promo sources so you can invest wisely. One of the things the readper.com newsletter did is bring in page views (and with any luck nominations and possible readers and reviewers) from outside of my social media/family & friends circle. Time will tell if that is a good thing. 

However, if you don't want to do paid promotion or it's not in your budget, don't fret. And don't make yourself crazy if your stats aren't what you hoped they'd be. There is still hope for selection!



> Patricia started with a kick-butt book with an awesome cover. That's bare bones what you must have for a decent chance at selection, just as with any publisher. After that, having a genre KP thinks is hot, having a book that isn't too similar to another one already selected, and other publisher concerns come into play. KS stats are never what getting selected is all about. (as far as I know, I've been trying to scry KP secret meetings, but with no success. They must have anti-witch wards up,  ) That's not to say they are worthless either. Those nominations are where your advance reviews come from if selected, and your buyers and readers if not selected. Important, sure, but not all important.


As Julianne said, one of the things nominations will do if your book is selected is increase the possibility of reviews posted during the pre-order period. _The Ceiling Man_ had few reviews on release day, but it did catch up after release.

I think selection comes down to, as it does with any traditional publisher, _Does the book meet their current needs?_ (Despite the non-traditional open sub process, Kindle Press is a traditional publisher.)

(And those anti-witch wards must be potent!)



> Oh, and if you haven't read Patricia's The Ceiling Man, you should because it's awesome. If I sound like a squeeing fangirl it's because I totally am.


Thank you, Julianne! I'm both blushing and squeeing that I have a (singular) fan!


----------



## Rena Arun

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks! Hopefully the information is useful!
> 
> All of my newest information is compiled here and includes a ton of information about my newest campaign as well as dozens of free and paid resources for running campaigns!


You're welcome! Debbie Burke pointed me to your site in the middle of my campaign as well kboards, as did Michelle Kidd. Both tips have made quite a difference in my views/H&T stats. Next time (if there is one) I'll be more prepared instead of abysmally not so. Of course, I can only pray that DM thinks my editing/proofing stands up to her standards 

Ajit, 
My family is spread out across the continents, I'm afraid! Globalization is not always a good thing although travel of course makes keeping in touch much easier. Good luck to you in your campaign as well. You are a good storyteller, so that in spite of the fact that English is not your native tongue, you are able to communicate certain cultural attitudes & perspectives in an entertaining fashion. Besides, the Romeo & Juliet love story never gets old!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

I want to warn anyone who reads this post NOT to post a nomination request on the community forums on KDP.  Since everyone had recommended that I look at Lincoln Cole and Tom Swyer I searched those boards and saw they, and many others, had asked for nominations. So, I posted mine. I was just notified by KDP that I am banned from posting on the boards because of my request.  You are not allowed to "solicit" the KDP members in any form.  So, learn from my mistake.  Don't do it.


----------



## Cecelia

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> Cave Hill by David Thompson
> Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
> Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark. Its last days for me now and I'm starting to get panicky.


----------



## arivoli

Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone!  I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. 😊  Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


Sorry to hear about your rejection. Thank you for solidifying the fact that H&T doesn't always make a difference. Definitely post when your book is available. I would be happy to RT if you send out something on Twitter about it being available.


----------



## arivoli

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Sorry to hear about your rejection. Thank you for solidifying the fact that H&T doesn't always make a difference. Definitely post when your book is available. I would be happy to RT if you send out something on Twitter about it being available.


Thanks. I'll for sure post on here when it's available and I'll tweet it also.


----------



## pridebooks

Ok Steve, 
I'm going to try and do this right. You said post my link.

https://www.kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1QLWM612T6P96


----------



## pridebooks

Guess I should have finished after link.
Thanks, 
MaryAnn


----------



## ID Johnson

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


Sorry to hear that! I've come to the same conclusion about spending money on campaigning. There have been a ton of successful self-launches after KS. I'm sure your book will still do very well! Think of all the people you already have interested!


----------



## Rena Arun

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


After all that time in the waiting room, that's hard news to hear after such awesome stats. But all those nominations will translate to a great launch & much success for Unknown Presence. I'm looking forward to hearing when it's out.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


Oh ! so that again ratifies, that H&T is not the boss. The internal , external or number of views does not make much difference, it is what the Kindle press editors feel is good to publish. Luckily, i have not spend a huge amount promoting the book, but through my own network alone. The newsletters and email campaigns are very effective. All the more better of you shoot personalized e-mail campaigns. SMS campaigns. Instead of facebook ads, try and get them posted on the timelines of your friends, often.
Best wishes for your book. May it become a bestseller soon, even without kindle press.


----------



## AnitaLouise

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


Sorry to hear the unwanted news, Alicia. However, look at all the potential readers you now have! I expect you to have a great launch.

Nominations are:
Cave Hill
Red Fingernails
Silver Spring-Time

Best of luck to all.


----------



## KateWarren

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


Sorry to hear that. Its really tough, especially considering your campaign stats & agree with everyone that at least you have set up a good market for your book if you want to self -publish!

Best of luck!


----------



## David Thompson

Sorry Alicia. But remember that you weren't rejected...just not selected...a BIG difference! Your book now has gazillions of potential readers! Good luck.

Last day for Cave Hill. Thanks to everyone for the views and noms. In hindsight I don't think I should have gone with the knife, but what's done is done. During the campaign I put the finishing touches to The Fallen Child (which is not an Ian Tercaronni adventure) so hopefully I'll be back in a couple of days. Hammering away at Truk Lagoon (the next Ian Tercaronni Adventure) now. 

It's all fun...right?

David


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


Sorry to hear the news and I hope you have an awesome launch. With those stats, you should have a good release. You are smart to get it out soon. Waiting too long after the campaign can slow your momentum.


----------



## Rena Arun

David Thompson said:


> Sorry Alicia. But remember that you weren't rejected...just not selected...a BIG difference! Your book now has gazillions of potential readers! Good luck.
> 
> Last day for Cave Hill. Thanks to everyone for the views and noms. In hindsight I don't think I should have gone with the knife, but what's done is done. During the campaign I put the finishing touches to The Fallen Child (which is not an Ian Tercaronni adventure) so hopefully I'll be back in a couple of days. Hammering away at Truk Lagoon (the next Ian Tercaronni Adventure) now.
> 
> It's all fun...right?
> 
> David


I've seen at least one Kindle Press title with a knife or weapon on the cover, including "Deadly Choices," which features a knife on the cover. Besides, I think Kindle Press allows for change of cover after acceptance. See this link:http://www.sfwa.org/2016/04/kindle-scout-works/

Anyway, I wouldn't thrown in the towel because of the cover. Cave Hill is a fantastic read. You stand as good a chance as they come.


----------



## Rena Arun

David Thompson said:


> In hindsight I don't think I should have gone with the knife, but what's done is done.


One more thing about covers: Rita Stradling posted here that she had the following experience ---



ritastradling said:


> I just found out that Kindle Press can give you 48 hours notice before changing your cover... I'm a little sad and worried about this because one of my favorite things about Kindle Press is you get to pick your own cover.


----------



## TF Jacobs

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


Alicia, your campaign goes to show that you can market well, and I'm sure you will do well with the book. Good luck with the launch!

Also nominated Cave Hill, good luck, David!

I've got a little less than a week left on Untangling the Black Web. What an experience it's been.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

David Thompson said:


> Sorry Alicia. But remember that you weren't rejected...just not selected...a BIG difference! Your book now has gazillions of potential readers! Good luck.
> 
> Last day for Cave Hill. Thanks to everyone for the views and noms. In hindsight I don't think I should have gone with the knife, but what's done is done. During the campaign I put the finishing touches to The Fallen Child (which is not an Ian Tercaronni adventure) so hopefully I'll be back in a couple of days. Hammering away at Truk Lagoon (the next Ian Tercaronni Adventure) now.
> 
> It's all fun...right?
> 
> David


I am going to frame this and have it handy for when I get my rejection notice! LOL! "Remember you weren't rejected...just not selected." Great words David!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

TF Jacobs said:


> Alicia, your campaign goes to show that you can market well, and I'm sure you will do well with the book. Good luck with the launch!
> 
> Also nominated Cave Hill, good luck, David!
> 
> I've got a little less than a week left on Untangling the Black Web. What an experience it's been.


Hi Jacobs,

Wishing you all the best !! I am pretty sure, you'll make it. I have nominated your book. The medical corruption is at its heights in most of the countries today. A great plot to have written a book on that. Waiting for it to get selected.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> You're welcome! Debbie Burke pointed me to your site in the middle of my campaign as well kboards, as did Michelle Kidd. Both tips have made quite a difference in my views/H&T stats. Next time (if there is one) I'll be more prepared instead of abysmally not so. Of course, I can only pray that DM thinks my editing/proofing stands up to her standards
> 
> Ajit,
> My family is spread out across the continents, I'm afraid! Globalization is not always a good thing although travel of course makes keeping in touch much easier. Good luck to you in your campaign as well. You are a good storyteller, so that in spite of the fact that English is not your native tongue, you are able to communicate certain cultural attitudes & perspectives in an entertaining fashion. Besides, the Romeo & Juliet love story never gets old!


Thanks Rena !!
It means a lot when it comes from the fellow authors. It does boost you up, to be better, the next day. Best wishes for your book. I have nominated your book. Though i feel, you'll have a neck to neck with 'Fairest One' by Amy Linnabary.


----------



## arivoli

Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement.  They are very much appreciated.


----------



## Cecelia

AnitaLouise said:


> Nominations are:
> Cave Hill
> Red Fingernails
> Silver Spring-Time
> 
> Best of luck to all.


Thank you Anita


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday.

The birds outside my window are singing sweetly. I want to sing along with them, but I'm pretty sure I'd only scare them away.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
2 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
2 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
5 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
9 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
12 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
13 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
13 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
20 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
23 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
25 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Rachel W

How's everyone else doing in the waiting room?  I'm checking my email continually even though I know it's the middle of the night in the US (I assume that's where they make the decision).  Thinking of upgrading the icecreams and coffee to something stronger like G&T if they take too long!


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I want to warn anyone who reads this post NOT to post a nomination request on the community forums on KDP. Since everyone had recommended that I look at Lincoln Cole and Tom Swyer I searched those boards and saw they, and many others, had asked for nominations. So, I posted mine. I was just notified by KDP that I am banned from posting on the boards because of my request. You are not allowed to "solicit" the KDP members in any form. So, learn from my mistake. Don't do it.


Vintage Amazon reaction: ignore something for months, then randomly ding someone for it. I've seen several people go through their whole campaigns with a solicitation thread on the KDP forum.

At least you got an email. The other day, I tried to post and discovered I was banned. I sent customer service an email questioning the decision, since all my posts have been innocuous (unless they were going back months to when I joined a Scout promotion thread). I never got an answer, but when I tested again, the ban had been lifted.

I sometimes think being banned by the KDP forum is actually a favor. This is a much better place to spend time, anyway. I've hung onto the KDP forum because there are a few good posters there who've never shown up here, but I'd actually make better use of my time if I didn't.


----------



## Used To Be BH

arivoli said:


> Just got my rejection letter. 97% on my campaign on H&T with 6K views doesn't mean anything but a self promotion for publishing it myself. From what I've learned in this campaign, I wouldn't spend very much money on getting views, because it doesn't mean anything. They will pick whatever they feel will be best for their program. Good luck to everyone! I'll be rooting for you from the side lines. &#128522; Unknown Presence will be available very soon. I need to make a few changes before I self publish.


If I recall correctly, someone with 14,000 views got rejected a few months back.

The good news is that, with that much activity, you have an excellent shot at a strong new release. My Scout reject (with lower stats than yours) broke every (prawny) record I had up to that point and stayed in the top 5,000 (and frequently the top 2,000) for three months, in the top 20,000 for another two. While I would have liked to be published by Kindle Press and will try again, I benefited enormously from my campaign.


----------



## JDMatheny

Had a couple slots open, so nominations are in for:

2 days left Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
5 days left Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday.
> 
> The birds outside my window are singing sweetly. I want to sing along with them, but I'm pretty sure I'd only scare them away.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
> 2 days left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 2 days left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 5 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 9 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 12 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 13 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> 13 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 20 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 20 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
> 23 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 25 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks a ton, Steve &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Bill Hiatt said:


> If I recall correctly, someone with 14,000 views got rejected a few months back.
> 
> The good news is that, with that much activity, you have an excellent shot at a strong new release. My Scout reject (with lower stats than yours) broke every (prawny) record I had up to that point and stayed in the top 5,000 (and frequently the top 2,000) for three months, in the top 20,000 for another two. While I would have liked to be published by Kindle Press and will try again, I benefited enormously from my campaign.


How soon did you publish your material after your rejection? Just curious what the best timeline is.


----------



## TF Jacobs

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi Jacobs,
> 
> Wishing you all the best !! I am pretty sure, you'll make it. I have nominated your book. The medical corruption is at its heights in most of the countries today. A great plot to have written a book on that. Waiting for it to get selected.


Thanks, Ajit! I appreciate that. I have yours saved for later. A modern cultural take on Romeo and Juliet is really interesting.



JDMatheny said:


> Had a couple slots open, so nominations are in for:
> 
> 2 days left Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 5 days left Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 
> Good luck to everybody!


Thanks, JD! Much appreciated.

My campaign has done much better than I expected, which I'm super grateful for. I didn't have much in the way of social media for my pen name, and I didn't have an email list. One thing I just wanted to mention quickly is that basic Facebook ads themselves are pretty tough and they can be difficult to make a return. I didn't bother with them for this campaign.

I did however try out Facebook Lead Ads to try to build up my email list. Basically you create an ad offering your book, people can click on it to sign up, and Facebook already has their email and name, so all they have to do is click Confirm. You can target who you want to see the ads: I did fans of similar authors who lived in the US. I ended up getting roughly 50 people to sign up for my mailing list for about $20 in just one day. In my experience, this is a pretty solid conversion. Here's the link if anyone is interested in checking it out for building their email list: https://www.facebook.com/business/a/lead-ads

Again, I don't think this is great for trying to get nominations on Kindle Scout, but for getting emails of people interested in your book, this is a really good avenue.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

TF Jacobs said:


> Thanks, Ajit! I appreciate that. I have yours saved for later. A modern cultural take on Romeo and Juliet is really interesting.
> Thanks, JD! Much appreciated.
> 
> My campaign has done much better than I expected, which I'm super grateful for. I didn't have much in the way of social media for my pen name, and I didn't have an email list. One thing I just wanted to mention quickly is that basic Facebook ads themselves are pretty tough and they can be difficult to make a return. I didn't bother with them for this campaign.
> 
> I did however try out Facebook Lead Ads to try to build up my email list. Basically you create an ad offering your book, people can click on it to sign up, and Facebook already has their email and name, so all they have to do is click Confirm. You can target who you want to see the ads: I did fans of similar authors who lived in the US. I ended up getting roughly 50 people to sign up for my mailing list for about $20 in just one day. In my experience, this is a pretty solid conversion. Here's the link if anyone is interested in checking it out for building their email list: https://www.facebook.com/business/a/lead-ads
> 
> Again, I don't think this is great for trying to get nominations on Kindle Scout, but for getting emails of people interested in your b
> 
> 
> TF Jacobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ajit! I appreciate that. I have yours saved for later. A modern cultural take on Romeo and Juliet is really interesting.
> 
> Hi Jacobs,
> Thank you, once again. A quick query, how good is Author Shout.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jill James

Had an open space, nominated Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs

Good luck!!


----------



## LeLune

I think I have been lucky, although I am not sure, lol. Got my Book VI onto Scout a few days ago. I wish I had known about it when Book I was finished, but my mind was in a whirl then with excitement.
What puzzles me, is if a book is accepted, can it then be published before the campaign is ended. It states a book must be a virgin entity before submission, but what happens after?

Angela


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

LeLune said:


> I think I have been lucky, although I am not sure, lol. Got my Book VI onto Scout a few days ago. I wish I had known about it when Book I was finished, but my mind was in a whirl then with excitement.
> What puzzles me, is if a book is accepted, can it then be published before the campaign is ended. It states a book must be a virgin entity before submission, but what happens after?
> 
> Angela


I asked that question and they said, "at the time of the submission and DURING your campaign time your KS book should not have been available for sale in ANY format, anywhere in the past, including on Amazon. However, if your KS sub is selected for publication with KS, you may publish print editions through another publisher or choose to use self pub services." Hope this helps.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Jill James said:


> Had an open space, nominated Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you so much, Jill! I really appreciate it!

Ajit, Author Shout is a great value for the money. $10 and they post all the time. Unfortunately Kindle Scout doesn't show much in the way of what comes from Twitter, but Author Shout is good visibility nonetheless. I should also mention Jaxon Reed's services with Readper. $7.50 for a newsletter, and over the weekend I saw a bump of about 200 views because of it. http://readper.com/authors/ 
I plan to write a more detailed blog about my campaign later.


----------



## Carey Lewis

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I want to warn anyone who reads this post NOT to post a nomination request on the community forums on KDP. Since everyone had recommended that I look at Lincoln Cole and Tom Swyer I searched those boards and saw they, and many others, had asked for nominations. So, I posted mine. I was just notified by KDP that I am banned from posting on the boards because of my request. You are not allowed to "solicit" the KDP members in any form. So, learn from my mistake. Don't do it.


That place is a cesspool. When I first started writing, that was obviously the first place I went to as it appears on the dashboard. I couldn't believe the hate and vitriol spewed out by so called "experts." It's not encouraging at all. There's no help there, just a bunch of bullies wanting to pat themselves on the back.

However, ironic as it may be, that's how I came to find KBoards and this group


----------



## David Thompson

Carey Lewis said:


> That place is a cesspool. When I first started writing, that was obviously the first place I went to as it appears on the dashboard. I couldn't believe the hate and vitriol spewed out by so called "experts." It's not encouraging at all. There's no help there, just a bunch of bullies wanting to pat themselves on the back.
> 
> However, ironic as it may be, that's how I came to find KBoards and this group


I agree. A complete waste of time and effort. And SO difficult to navigate. Same as Goodreads....!

Here is much more user friendly with a higher class of people


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. I'm wishing it were Friday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
1 day left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
1 day left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
4 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
8 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
11 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
12 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
12 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
19 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
19 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
22 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
24 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. I'm wishing it were Friday.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
> 1 day left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 1 day left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 4 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 8 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 11 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 12 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> 12 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 19 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 19 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
> 22 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 24 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Steve , you are doing a fantabulous job, publishing this list everyday !! A big 'Thank You' ):-


----------



## ajitkpanicker

DMChappellAuthor said:


> How soon did you publish your material after your rejection? Just curious what the best timeline is.


Hi ,

Can we self-publish the paper back editions as soon as the scout campaign ends or we would have to wait till the kindle press announces the verdict.

Please guide.


----------



## Patricia KC

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can we self-publish the paper back editions as soon as the scout campaign ends or we would have to wait till the kindle press announces the verdict.
> 
> Please guide.


Wait until after the verdict. If the book is selected, they ask that you not publish the paperback until the Kindle version is released.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Patricia KC said:


> Wait until after the verdict. If the book is selected, they ask that you not publish the paperback until the Kindle version is released.


Yeah, they would prefer being the first released version, or at least simultaneous releases, so it is definitely best to wait!


----------



## BeMyBookBaby

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. I'm wishing it were Friday.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
> 1 day left  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> 1 day left  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 4 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> 8 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 11 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 12 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> 12 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 19 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 19 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
> 22 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 24 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


I don't have a KS campaign, nor have I ever. I might consider it in the future though, so for now I just wanted to say good luck! I keep an eye on this thread and follow Steve's List for my nominations, so just wanted to say "WELL DONE" because its such a great thing you do for people like myself who have no reason to sift through all 785 pages but still want to support fellow indies!

The following three have my current spots, will update as they move off and others reach deadline, which I've been doing all along but thought I should actually pipe up about it!

Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
Necrosworn by J.B. Markes

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> How soon did you publish your material after your rejection? Just curious what the best timeline is.


Sooner is better. I read through the book once more to be sure there weren't errors I'd missed the first several times, but once I was assured everything was the way I wanted it, I hit publish as fast as I could.

People will remember your campaign if you publish soon after it ends, but I would guess those memories fade pretty quickly.

I did quite a bit of other promoting during the first month, but I had a good number of sales before any other promotions started. I also observed that most promoters I'd done business with before produced more sales on this book than normal, sometimes three times as many. My also boughts, filled with my own titles on all my other books, filled with KS and KP titles. My own books didn't appear until months later, suggesting strongly that I was reaching a different audience.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Patricia KC said:


> Wait until after the verdict. If the book is selected, they ask that you not publish the paperback until the Kindle version is released.


Thanks Patricia for the information.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

TF Jacobs said:


> Thank you so much, Jill! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Ajit, Author Shout is a great value for the money. $10 and they post all the time. Unfortunately Kindle Scout doesn't show much in the way of what comes from Twitter, but Author Shout is good visibility nonetheless. I should also mention Jaxon Reed's services with Readper. $7.50 for a newsletter, and over the weekend I saw a bump of about 200 views because of it. http://readper.com/authors/
> I plan to write a more detailed blog about my campaign later.


Jacobs, Thanks a ton !


----------



## TF Jacobs

BeMyBookBaby said:


> I don't have a KS campaign, nor have I ever. I might consider it in the future though, so for now I just wanted to say good luck! I keep an eye on this thread and follow Steve's List for my nominations, so just wanted to say "WELL DONE" because its such a great thing you do for people like myself who have no reason to sift through all 785 pages but still want to support fellow indies!
> 
> The following three have my current spots, will update as they move off and others reach deadline, which I've been doing all along but thought I should actually pipe up about it!
> 
> Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
> Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
> Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
> 
> Good luck everybody!


Thanks for the encouragement! Nice to know there is a community out there in support of the indie authors.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Carey Lewis said:


> That place is a cesspool. When I first started writing, that was obviously the first place I went to as it appears on the dashboard. I couldn't believe the hate and vitriol spewed out by so called "experts." It's not encouraging at all. There's no help there, just a bunch of bullies wanting to pat themselves on the back.
> 
> However, ironic as it may be, that's how I came to find KBoards and this group


While there are some great exceptions to the rule, in general, your statements are all too true. When I asked for opinions of my Ersha's Revenge cover I had one guy answer, "Get an artist to do the cover and font work. It looks like thousands of other generic covers." I didn't think there was a need for that. I know my cover isn't mindblowing, but I thought it looked pretty good being that I had to do it on a very limited budget. The others in that forum, however, were very helpful in saying to add in a red line for effect. Anyway, love this forum so much more. Helpful, friendly, welcoming, and supportive are my words for KBoards today!


----------



## Steve Vernon

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can we self-publish the paper back editions as soon as the scout campaign ends or we would have to wait till the kindle press announces the verdict.
> 
> Please guide.


As was already pointed out, you ought to wait before hitting paperback.

Why?

Well, number one - Kindle Press wants to be the FIRST edition in any format.

Number two - if your campaign IS a success, they are going to edit your manuscript - so you'll want to wait until the manuscript is fully cleaned up before putting it into paperback format.

But do have it ready to go a day or two AFTER the Kindle Press version is released, so that you can hopefully take advantage of the initial attention your new Kindle Press release will get.


----------



## KateWarren

TF Jacobs said:


> My campaign has done much better than I expected, which I'm super grateful for. I didn't have much in the way of social media for my pen name, and I didn't have an email list. One thing I just wanted to mention quickly is that basic Facebook ads themselves are pretty tough and they can be difficult to make a return. I didn't bother with them for this campaign.
> 
> I did however try out Facebook Lead Ads to try to build up my email list. Basically you create an ad offering your book, people can click on it to sign up, and Facebook already has their email and name, so all they have to do is click Confirm. You can target who you want to see the ads: I did fans of similar authors who lived in the US. I ended up getting roughly 50 people to sign up for my mailing list for about $20 in just one day. In my experience, this is a pretty solid conversion. Here's the link if anyone is interested in checking it out for building their email list: https://www.facebook.com/business/a/lead-ads
> 
> Again, I don't think this is great for trying to get nominations on Kindle Scout, but for getting emails of people interested in your book, this is a really good avenue.


Hi TF Jacobs, just nominated your book - sound great. Good luck! Fingers crossed I get a free copy!

Kate


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Steve Vernon said:


> As was already pointed out, you ought to wait before hitting paperback.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Well, number one - Kindle Press wants to be the FIRST edition in any format.
> 
> Number two - if your campaign IS a success, they are going to edit your manuscript - so you'll want to wait until the manuscript is fully cleaned up before putting it into paperback format.
> 
> But do have it ready to go a day or two AFTER the Kindle Press version is released, so that you can hopefully take advantage of the initial attention your new Kindle Press release will get.


Thanks Steve !


----------



## pridebooks

Thanks for the info about the paperback. Tomorrow is my last day on Kindle Scout and I had planned to go ahead with publishing. 
MaryAnn


----------



## TF Jacobs

KateWarren said:


> Hi TF Jacobs, just nominated your book - sound great. Good luck! Fingers crossed I get a free copy!
> 
> Kate


Thanks so much, Kate, I really appreciate it!

I've got yours saved. It sounds really cool, and I particularly liked the story of how you got the inspiration for writing it. Really neat, and for anyone who hasn't read the backstory yet, this is a teaser for you to go check it out.


----------



## Carey Lewis

DMChappellAuthor said:


> While there are some great exceptions to the rule, in general, your statements are all too true. When I asked for opinions of my Ersha's Revenge cover I had one guy answer, "Get an artist to do the cover and font work. It looks like thousands of other generic covers." I didn't think there was a need for that. I know my cover isn't mindblowing, but I thought it looked pretty good being that I had to do it on a very limited budget. The others in that forum, however, were very helpful in saying to add in a red line for effect. Anyway, love this forum so much more. Helpful, friendly, welcoming, and supportive are my words for KBoards today!


... And yet they tell you to make your cover look like the other covers of your genre...


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

TF Jacobs said:


> Thanks so much, Kate, I really appreciate it!
> 
> I've got yours saved. It sounds really cool, and I particularly liked the story of how you got the inspiration for writing it. Really neat, and for anyone who hasn't read the backstory yet, this is a teaser for you to go check it out.


It really sucks we can only nominate three at a time. I would gladly nominate yours, but I won't have a slot in time and don't want to un-nominate someone as that is not fair. I wasn't thinking when I nominated that I should do those expiring first. DUH! Sorry, I would help if I could. Good luck though.


----------



## David Thompson

Hello Steve....would you mind adding The Fallen Child please? Thanks.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SVDML694RJ1


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hot diggedy. It's Thursday and my last day of the week. I get Friday and Saturday off this week and then have to work on Sunday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
LAST DAY LEFT!  Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
LAST DAY LEFT!  Necrosworn by J.B. Markes
3 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
7 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
10 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
11 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
11 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
18 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
21 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
23 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
25 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
29 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
29 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Rena Arun

LAST DAY LEFT! Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride
LAST DAY LEFT! Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer
LAST DAY LEFT! Necrosworn by J.B. Markes

Pleasure to have nominated all three! Good luck, guys! May the Force be with you


----------



## MariaIsabelPita

Page Views & Hot & Trending questions:

I'm excited that in 4 days, my book has gotten 1.4k Page Views (compared to my last title which scored 645 in 30 days!) but I still haven't made Hot & Trending for even 1 hour. I can see some of my Scouts have nominated Hot & Trending titles. I'm guessing if you're on Hot & Trending that you have a long list of Scouts? I'm hoping Page Views count, seeing as Scouts can only nominate 3 books at a time, and I know lots of people who have nominate my book have never been to Kindle Scout before, so other books they have listed won't show up on my campaign stats, since there are none.

And hello, Steve, please add my book to the list. Thank you!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3V9G8VQYFOI3L


----------



## lincolnjcole

MariaIsabelPita said:


> Page Views & Hot & Trending questions:
> 
> I'm excited that in 4 days, my book has gotten 1.4k Page Views (compared to my last title which scored 645 in 30 days!) but I still haven't made Hot & Trending for even 1 hour. I can see some of my Scouts have nominated Hot & Trending titles. I'm guessing if you're on Hot & Trending that you have a long list of Scouts? I'm hoping Page Views count, seeing as Scouts can only nominate 3 books at a time, and I know lots of people who have nominate my book have never been to Kindle Scout before, so other books they have listed won't show up on my campaign stats, since there are none.


Hot and Trending is a black box of information. That is quite a few page views for 4 days, but it doesn't necessarily reflect other factors like how many of those people nominated, how long they stayed on the page, if they saved your book, or anything else. My guess would be that maybe they are considering the traffic you are receiving to be low quality if a lot of people click to the page and immediately click away from it, or just let it sit and don't actually scroll down the page.

Page views are a decent reflection of how well your book is doing but they don't reflect the true reality of your book nor of the hot and trending list. I'd say with that kind of viewership you're doing fine, and if you want to hit on the H&T list your goal needs to be to get as many people as fast as possible (if your nominations are spread out over days they are less likely to put you on the list, but they are more likely to keep you on it).


----------



## PatGreen

Hello Steve....can you please add Just Jilted? Thanks. Good luck everyone! Excited to join this thread.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3VF6FP6OJSU2D


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had one slot open and nominated:

Necrosworn by J.B. Markes

Already had Red Fingernails by Maryann Pride and Silver Spring-Time by Cecilia Hopkins-Drewer in my other two slots.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## greatbrit

Maybe this is old news to all of you, but I just came across this incredibly informative article from a Scout winner:

https://janefriedman.com/kindle-press-made-novel-bestseller/


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

I will first apologize if the question I ask is stupid, or if the information was obvious and I am just missing it...

Lots of you have recommended Author Shout and Melrock.  Becuase of this I signed up for both of their services.  My question is, how do you know that they are having any impact on your campaign?  I don't see any obvious way, besides an increase in views (which I am not really getting), to tell me if this is paying off in any way.  Both my page views and % in/out of KS are relatively the same before and after adding these two services.

For those of you who said it made a difference, how did you know?


----------



## TF Jacobs

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I will first apologize if the question I ask is stupid, or if the information was obvious and I am just missing it...
> 
> Lots of you have recommended Author Shout and Melrock. Becuase of this I signed up for both of their services. My question is, how do you know that they are having any impact on your campaign? I don't see any obvious way, besides an increase in views (which I am not really getting), to tell me if this is paying off in any way. Both my page views and % in/out of KS are relatively the same before and after adding these two services.
> 
> For those of you who said it made a difference, how did you know?


Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that Kindle Scout is tracking views from Twitter. My guess is they count toward your direct link views.

The reason I felt Author Shout is a good deal for the money (only $10) is because they do a good job with the art, and they post every day, whether it be Twitter, Tumblr, Facebook, etc. I don't know how many page views I've had from them, but I do know there is at least good social media visibility. Some posts have had 15+ retweets.

I also used Melrock, and I hate to do this, but I wouldn't recommend her services. First, they are more expensive. $30, or $60 I believe depending on your package. Her Twitter page has more followers than Author
Shout, but her posts get almost no engagement. I've come to realize a large number of her followers appear to be fake. Also, early on when my book was going in and out of hot and trending, each time she posted on behalf of my book, I never saw a correlation to the book catapulting into hot and trending in the next couple hours.

Maybe others have had better or different experiences than me.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

TF Jacobs said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that Kindle Scout is tracking views from Twitter. My guess is they count toward your direct link views.
> 
> The reason I felt Author Shout is a good deal for the money (only $10) is because they do a good job with the art, and they post every day, whether it be Twitter, Tumblr, Facebook, etc. I don't know how many page views I've had from them, but I do know there is at least good social media visibility. Some posts have had 15+ retweets.
> 
> I also used Melrock, and I hate to do this, but I wouldn't recommend her services. First, they are more expensive. $30, or $60 I believe depending on your package. Her Twitter page has more followers than Author
> Shout, but her posts get almost no engagement. I've come to realize a large number of her followers appear to be fake. Also, early on when my book was going in and out of hot and trending, each time she posted on behalf of my book, I never saw a correlation to the book catapulting into hot and trending in the next couple hours.
> 
> Maybe others have had better or different experiences than me.


Thank you for the feedback. My main promo was with Author Shout, which you have now made me feel better about  I had flipped flopped about which one to use as primary. Like you, I have seen RT from AS but nothing from MR


----------



## Rena Arun

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you for the feedback. My main promo was with Author Shout, which you have now made me feel better about  I had flipped flopped about which one to use as primary. Like you, I have seen RT from AS but nothing from MR


I have to agree with you both on AS & MR. Btw, Fiverr will install an app (without permission unless it's written in ultrafine print!) on your gmail account that will allow it to access your gmail profile & email addresses. I received an alert from Google which enabled me to delete it from my account.


----------



## ID Johnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I will first apologize if the question I ask is stupid, or if the information was obvious and I am just missing it...
> 
> Lots of you have recommended Author Shout and Melrock. Becuase of this I signed up for both of their services. My question is, how do you know that they are having any impact on your campaign? I don't see any obvious way, besides an increase in views (which I am not really getting), to tell me if this is paying off in any way. Both my page views and % in/out of KS are relatively the same before and after adding these two services.
> 
> For those of you who said it made a difference, how did you know?


I could see Author Shout's recommended reads website on my external traffic sources on my Kindle Scout dashboard, so that showed how many views were coming directly from their website. I used the art they supplied to do a lot of my own Facebook posting and Tweeting. I liked their work so much I signed up one of my existing books so I could get those gems to post on my FB page. 
Also, about un-nominating books you've already nominated and then nominating again when they get closer to the end, as far as we can tell that shouldn't hurt the person you previously nominated as long as you re-nominate them before their campaign ends. So if you've nominated someone who has ten days left and you un-nominate them to nominate someone who ends today, it shouldn't hurt the first campaign so long as you've re-nominated before the campaign ends.
And finally, definitely don't worry about the questions you ask on this thread. Everyone is so nice and willing to help! That's why so many of us stick around months after our campaign is over (and to nominate off of Steve's amazing list, of course!).


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

So, I saw all the mentions of the headtalker and thundershout on the forum so I thought I would give it a try. Couldn't figure out the headtalker, but had luck with thundershout. Or, at least I thought I had. I didn't realize the "start" date was the date you had to have your 100 nominations by. I put 7/22 (thinking this is when I wanted it to start getting support, not stop) In any case, now that I am in a pickle I thought I would post here in case anyone would be willing to support it. Next time I will do better!

Any help is appreciated. http://thndr.me/YYIJsY


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I will first apologize if the question I ask is stupid, or if the information was obvious and I am just missing it...
> 
> Lots of you have recommended Author Shout and Melrock. Becuase of this I signed up for both of their services. My question is, how do you know that they are having any impact on your campaign? I don't see any obvious way, besides an increase in views (which I am not really getting), to tell me if this is paying off in any way. Both my page views and % in/out of KS are relatively the same before and after adding these two services.
> 
> For those of you who said it made a difference, how did you know?


As most of the page views from both of these services end up in "from direct links" and also in Internal, I can't give you numbers based on stats. I can tell you that overall, my campaigns have had more page views and more time in H&T due to both of these services. The Author Shout ones trickle in throughout the campaign. For three days after Melrock started, I had over 300 page views per day, when I usually have 100ish, so I am very happy with her service. Instead of hitting the boggy middle bit, I am still getting over 100 hits a day, and I think that is at least half due to Melrock. I only did the 15 day promotion, but my Readper kicks in soon, so I hope that gets me through most of the boggy middle bit.

So I'd say yes, Melrock's service has shown a real difference in this campaign. My first campaign, I had around 1k page views total. Author Shout got me in the 1.5k range. My last campaign, where I added Readper and my newsletter subscribers got to 3.8k. My present campaign with Melrock added is only 11 days in and is at 2.4k already with 214 hours hot and trending. I'm hoping to end with 4-5k with this one, and pleased as punch with it so far.

I do think it's easier to see the results one gets if you compare the stats from multiple campaigns, as it's impossible for me to track what page views came from where. I think my $45 budget for this campaign has been well worth the money, and I will probably stick with the same services for the next one. I'm not willing to spend more than that at this time. But now that my books are making some money, $45 seemed a decent sized investment in my upcoming launch.

Just my experience, of course. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Cecelia

I just checked my past nominations. Please tell me it is a mistake _Perfect Chloe_ says not selected already? I thought that one would have been a shoe-in for the young adult market. It did remind me slightly of one Buffy episode - but the author would have taken the book much further in the thousands of word not on view. Now I won't know whether Chloe was abused, homicidal, a spy-bot, an alien or whatever.


----------



## greatbrit

Cecelia said:


> I just checked my past nominations. Please tell me it is a mistake _Perfect Chloe_ says not selected already? I thought that one would have been a shoe-in for the young adult market. It did remind me slightly of one Buffy episode - but the author would have taken the book much further in the thousands of word not on view. Now I won't know whether Chloe was abused, homicidal, a spy-bot, an alien or whatever.


Maybe that was the problem. She actually was an abused homicidal alien spy-bot. I may have made it too complicated 

So, yes, not selected  My plan now is to target some publishers and go that route. In the meantime, I have another book I just started on so will eventually submit that to Scout, and if Chloe hasn't found a home by then, and if the new one is selected, I can try to piggyback off of that.

As far as the campaign, I spent zero dollars, and IMO that is about the right amount to spend. I had over 5.3K views and 534 H&T hours, 97% from internal (with under 200 external views), so clearly the book was popular as a nomination, and clearly the H&T and views mean little to nothing. Which is bittersweet. I think it means I have a marketable story, but either it is not something Amazon thinks they can sell, or I just didn't write it well enough. I targeted it to three genres (mystery/romance/scifi) because it is hard to define what this book is, but it is not really strong enough in any of those genres individually (I had a large romance publisher that loved the book, but needed me to make it more romancey for them to be able to sell it). If the writing was solid enough then I think the genre was the issue. The number one rule of any book is to pick the shelf in the bookstore where it should sit, and I didn't do that. I should have targeted it as general fiction, and that's what I will do when I seek out publishers.

My reasoning for not self-pubbing, and someone please correct me if my reasoning is flawed, is that I can't see myself selling that many books, given my lack of desire, and talent, in marketing. Of my 5K 'page views', I have no idea how many readers that translates to, but let's say it's 2K maximum. Of those 2K, I'd say 80% are looking for a free book, leaving me 400 potential sales, and a profit of about $500-$1000. Perhaps some those of you who self-pub would be kind enough to set me straight, as I have no idea how many books you sell after a Scout campaign. If I can find a publisher, I would expect to earn at least 5X to 10X that (again, all complete guesses). And I could still try to tap the Scout noms, even at a much later stage.

Many thanks to all of you who voted. Those external votes kept me in H&T when I needed it the most.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

greatbrit said:


> Maybe that was the problem. She actually was an abused homicidal alien spy-bot. I may have made it too complicated
> 
> So, yes, not selected  My plan now is to target some publishers and go that route. In the meantime, I have another book I just started on so will eventually submit that to Scout, and if Chloe hasn't found a home by then, and if the new one is selected, I can try to piggyback off of that.
> 
> As far as the campaign, I spent zero dollars, and IMO that is about the right amount to spend. I had over 5.3K views and 534 H&T hours, 97% from internal (with under 200 external views), so clearly the book was popular as a nomination, and clearly the H&T and views mean little to nothing. Which is bittersweet. I think it means I have a marketable story, but either it is not something Amazon thinks they can sell, or I just didn't write it well enough. I targeted it to three genres (mystery/romance/scifi) because it is hard to define what this book is, but it is not really strong enough in any of those genres individually (I had a large romance publisher that loved the book, but needed me to make it more romancey for them to be able to sell it). If the writing was solid enough then I think the genre was the issue. The number one rule of any book is to pick the shelf in the bookstore where it should sit, and I didn't do that. I should have targeted it as general fiction, and that's what I will do when I seek out publishers.
> 
> My reasoning for not self-pubbing, and someone please correct me if my reasoning is flawed, is that I can't see myself selling that many books, given my lack of desire, and talent, in marketing. Of my 5K 'page views', I have no idea how many readers that translates to, but let's say it's 2K maximum. Of those 2K, I'd say 80% are looking for a free book, leaving me 400 potential sales, and a profit of about $500-$1000. Perhaps some those of you who self-pub would be kind enough to set me straight, as I have no idea how many books you sell after a Scout campaign. If I can find a publisher, I would expect to earn at least 5X to 10X that (again, all complete guesses). And I could still try to tap the Scout noms, even at a much later stage.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who voted. Those external votes kept me in H&T when I needed it the most.


I think your comments about profitability are fairly on point for publish vs. self-publish especially if you do not have the money, expertise, or time to market. That being said, I think a lot of authors self-publish, not because they want to, but because they cannot get a foot in the door of a traditional publisher.

I had very solid, positive feedback for my first book, The Liberator's Medallion. However, I submitted EVERYWHERE to both publishers and agents and all I heard was crickets. I didn't even get real rejections letters, just form letters. That was before my cover even existed (which I know is not that strong.) Unless you have serious writing credentials behind you or proof of serious sells from self-publishing, getting into a real publisher is as hard, if not harder than, KS. I say the same with getting an agent to accept you.

The one thing I can say about self-publishing is since you retain full control of your work, especially if you buy the ISBN, you have true flexibility to do with your book as you choose. Your rules, your way.

I have heard many, many times. Don't go into the career of writing expecting to make money. It is few and far between that really do more than make ends meet.

But again, all of the above is just my observations and opinions, for what they are worth! At this point all I want to do is break even on the money I have spent.


----------



## David Thompson

Wow...I thought Perfect Chloe would have been selected! Sorry Paul. Just goes to show that H&T and Views don't mean a thing, which is something we've all been saying for quite a while.

And about advertising...

First campaign...192 views 0 H&T
Second.............600 views 24 H&T
Third................1200 views 63 H&T
Fourth..............2300 views 85 H&T
Fifth.................running now

So, without any advertising at all, (and no money spent) views and hours are growing with each campaign. As mentioned before, these stats mean next to nothing when it comes to being selected, but they are useful if not selected as a launch platform. But, and this is the point, the views etc are growing without me doing anything....why? Anyone know? I certainly don't! My best guess is that there are mechanisms within mechanisms that make KS a complete mystery, but one that is fun, enjoyable and exciting.

I thank Amazon for the opportunity to test my writing skills, learn more about the publishing game, meet lots of new friends and have a bit of fun!

And now...onto my latest campaign...NOT an Ian Tercaronni Adventure this time...https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9SVDML694RJ1

David


----------



## Rena Arun

There's no doubt that the metrics of marketing are hard to discern. But I will say one thing. I'm having a lot of fun watching stats go up and down, if only because what little marketing promos I do use assure me there is a readership out there for what I write. And that's worth a lot to me as a writer whose social media presence began virtually the day my Kindle Scout campaign began. The exposure & whatever favorable response my novel has gotten is due to this opportunity that Amazon has given first-time indie authors like me as well as veterans. I'm grateful for that


----------



## arivoli

Unknown Presence is now available!! Click below to get your copy. Thank you everyone for your help.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0743N7XRB/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1500602618&sr=8-2&keywords=Alicia+Rivoli


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

arivoli said:


> Unknown Presence is now available!! Click below to get your copy. Thank you everyone for your help.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0743N7XRB/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1500602618&sr=8-2&keywords=Alicia+Rivoli


Just tweeted your link out to my twitter folk. Good luck!


----------



## arivoli

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just tweeted your link out to my twitter folk. Good luck!


Thank you very much!! My twitter handle is @AliciaRivoli. What is yours?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

arivoli said:


> Thank you very much!! My twitter handle is @AliciaRivoli. What is yours?


@Chappell_DM


----------



## KateWarren

greatbrit said:


> Maybe that was the problem. She actually was an abused homicidal alien spy-bot. I may have made it too complicated
> 
> So, yes, not selected  My plan now is to target some publishers and go that route. In the meantime, I have another book I just started on so will eventually submit that to Scout, and if Chloe hasn't found a home by then, and if the new one is selected, I can try to piggyback off of that.
> 
> As far as the campaign, I spent zero dollars, and IMO that is about the right amount to spend. I had over 5.3K views and 534 H&T hours, 97% from internal (with under 200 external views), so clearly the book was popular as a nomination, and clearly the H&T and views mean little to nothing. Which is bittersweet. I think it means I have a marketable story, but either it is not something Amazon thinks they can sell, or I just didn't write it well enough. I targeted it to three genres (mystery/romance/scifi) because it is hard to define what this book is, but it is not really strong enough in any of those genres individually (I had a large romance publisher that loved the book, but needed me to make it more romancey for them to be able to sell it). If the writing was solid enough then I think the genre was the issue. The number one rule of any book is to pick the shelf in the bookstore where it should sit, and I didn't do that. I should have targeted it as general fiction, and that's what I will do when I seek out publishers.
> 
> My reasoning for not self-pubbing, and someone please correct me if my reasoning is flawed, is that I can't see myself selling that many books, given my lack of desire, and talent, in marketing. Of my 5K 'page views', I have no idea how many readers that translates to, but let's say it's 2K maximum. Of those 2K, I'd say 80% are looking for a free book, leaving me 400 potential sales, and a profit of about $500-$1000. Perhaps some those of you who self-pub would be kind enough to set me straight, as I have no idea how many books you sell after a Scout campaign. If I can find a publisher, I would expect to earn at least 5X to 10X that (again, all complete guesses). And I could still try to tap the Scout noms, even at a much later stage.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who voted. Those external votes kept me in H&T when I needed it the most.


Cant believe it Paul, I was shocked when I saw the letter from Kindle Scout! I thought your novel would make it for sure. Makes me doubt my own now. Did they give you any reason as to why or was it just a no you didn't get it response?


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Hi everyone, a former Kindle Scout alumnus here. Just wanted to let you know my new YA supernatural mystery The Inhabitable Boy is FREE on Amazon for the next 24hrs. Grab a copy if you like, enjoy, and please consider leaving a review 
M
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073W4LCYK


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I need to get some more gravel shoveled, and then get some writing done today.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
6 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
9 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
10 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
10 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
17 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
17 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
20 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
22 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
24 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
28 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
28 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

arivoli said:


> Thank you very much!! My twitter handle is @AliciaRivoli. What is yours?


I sent out tweets for @AliciaRivoli AND @Chappell_DM.

***



J. M. Moreaux said:


> Hi everyone, a former Kindle Scout alumnus here. Just wanted to let you know my new YA supernatural mystery The Inhabitable Boy is FREE on Amazon for the next 24hrs. Grab a copy if you like, enjoy, and please consider leaving a review
> M
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073W4LCYK


And I grabbed a free copy of THE INHABITABLE BOY as well as retweeting it, as well.

It just be raining tweets all over the place!


----------



## sheritybemy

TF Jacobs said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that Kindle Scout is tracking views from Twitter. My guess is they count toward your direct link views.
> 
> The reason I felt Author Shout is a good deal for the money (only $10) is because they do a good job with the art, and they post every day, whether it be Twitter, Tumblr, Facebook, etc. I don't know how many page views I've had from them, but I do know there is at least good social media visibility. Some posts have had 15+ retweets.
> 
> I also used Melrock, and I hate to do this, but I wouldn't recommend her services. First, they are more expensive. $30, or $60 I believe depending on your package. Her Twitter page has more followers than Author
> Shout, but her posts get almost no engagement. I've come to realize a large number of her followers appear to be fake. Also, early on when my book was going in and out of hot and trending, each time she posted on behalf of my book, I never saw a correlation to the book catapulting into hot and trending in the next couple hours.
> 
> Maybe others have had better or different experiences than me.


Actually they are. I have seen some twitter links in mine, all from readper.

Bemy


----------



## greatbrit

KateWarren said:


> Cant believe it Paul, I was shocked when I saw the letter from Kindle Scout! I thought your novel would make it for sure. Makes me doubt my own now. Did they give you any reason as to why or was it just a no you didn't get it response?


No feedback, although I would have been surprised if there had been. It would be nice if they did something, even if it was a simple 'not for us', or 'your writing sucks'. But alas, no


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Steve Vernon said:


> I sent out tweets for @AliciaRivoli AND @Chappell_DM.
> 
> ***
> 
> And I grabbed a free copy of THE INHABITABLE BOY as well as retweeting it, as well.
> 
> It just be raining tweets all over the place!


Steve, thank you so much!  M


----------



## D A Latham

Hi everyone. I too have a book up on Scout at the moment. I nominated Perfect Chloe and was shocked that it wasn't selected. I've managed to keep my offering, Tribe, on the hot list from day one, and now I'm not so sure that it's worthwhile.
I tried Scout, as I've written a different genre to my usual adult fare, so figured it was worth trying a more mainstream approach with it, as I'm limited with erotic romance in how I can market it. I've also used my married name for Tribe, so that it differentiates things for readers.
I've had 4.7k views so far, with 17 days to go.


----------



## lincolnjcole

greatbrit said:


> No feedback, although I would have been surprised if there had been. It would be nice if they did something, even if it was a simple 'not for us', or 'your writing sucks'. But alas, no


Haha, trust me sometimes the feedback isn't always better than getting none at all. When it is just 'your cover has religious symbols on it' as one reason, plus 'since this current book is a *sequel* you should probably include flashback scenes from the previous series' when your current book is a *prequel* to the other series set twenty years earlier...

Dunno, then the 'your book wasn't selected' email doesn't seem so bad lol.



D A Latham said:


> Hi everyone. I too have a book up on Scout at the moment. I nominated Perfect Chloe and was shocked that it wasn't selected. I've managed to keep my offering, Tribe, on the hot list from day one, and now I'm not so sure that it's worthwhile.
> I tried Scout, as I've written a different genre to my usual adult fare, so figured it was worth trying a more mainstream approach with it, as I'm limited with erotic romance in how I can market it. I've also used my married name for Tribe, so that it differentiates things for readers.
> I've had 4.7k views so far, with 17 days to go.


One thing a lot of people overlook when it comes to running a campaign:

Yes, your book can get selected completely independent of hot and trending and nominations and a lot of books are picked with low hours. However, the campaign ISN'T the sole purpose of those nominations.

Netgalley costs $399 for a 6 month subscription and $599 for a year. What Kindle Scout is doing is giving you the ability to promote your title for early interest from readers all across the world AND delivering them a free copy through their system while populating the also boughts lists as if they sold the book. This generates early readership, early reviews that are tagged as verified, and also boughts to trigger the store algorithm to sell more copies. Even while paying 400 dollars for a netgalley subscription many authors would KILL to have access to benefits like this. However, the only way to capitalize on these benefits is to get nominations, copies out, and have people leave reviews.

It sucks when you work for nominations and don't get picked, but getting only a few nominations and actually getting picked can be bad, too. A LOT of authors are now expiring their contracts with kindle scout after ] two years of bad sales, which means their books aren't making them much money each year, and several of those books were ones that got picked with few hours of hot and trending and low pageviews. Sure, the books are great, but they just never really got 'going'.

For me, I was sort of ambivalent about getting picked (and I actually now prefer the idea of going wide since KU seems like a fustercluck right now with scammers and constantly dropping page value) but one thing I did do was tag my 'thanks for nominating!' letter with a group signup to get a free copy of the book when it is ready for primetime in exchange for reviews. I got over 250 signups out of it from people interested in getting a free copy for a review. That's even more than I would have expected from launch reviews if I had been picked.

---

BTW, some other unrelated news: they just hired a new lead editor and she seems awesome, so hopefully they'll work back up to picking more books very soon!


----------



## D A Latham

Hi LincolnJCole, yes, you make a number of good points there. I guess I'm just less sure of myself in marketing mainstream fiction. 
With my adult stuff, I publish it across all the platforms, which for me works better than having all eggs in the Amazon basket.
It does seem to be a very 'Amazon' thing to do though, ignoring books on the hot list and not giving out the rules of the game before we start. All I can do is use my normal marketing channels, keep it on the hot list, and hope for the best. If it doesn't get picked, I'm sure I'll still sell plenty of copies.


----------



## lincolnjcole

D A Latham said:


> Hi LincolnJCole, yes, you make a number of good points there. I guess I'm just less sure of myself in marketing mainstream fiction.
> With my adult stuff, I publish it across all the platforms, which for me works better than having all eggs in the Amazon basket.
> It does seem to be a very 'Amazon' thing to do though, ignoring books on the hot list and not giving out the rules of the game before we start. All I can do is use my normal marketing channels, keep it on the hot list, and hope for the best. If it doesn't get picked, I'm sure I'll still sell plenty of copies.


Yeah, for sure. Not getting picked certainly isn't the end of the world!

Good luck!


----------



## Rena Arun

ID Johnson said:


> I could see Author Shout's recommended reads website on my external traffic sources on my Kindle Scout dashboard, so that showed how many views were coming directly from their website. I used the art they supplied to do a lot of my own Facebook posting and Tweeting. I liked their work so much I signed up one of my existing books so I could get those gems to post on my FB page.


Hi JD,
Don't know how I missed this post of yours but you're absolutely right about Author Shout's banners, which are well worth the price of their services. I like using the art for tweets.

DM,
Your blog link doesn't work. You need to delete "feed" after the wordpress.com/
Hope this helps.


----------



## Used To Be BH

greatbrit said:


> My reasoning for not self-pubbing, and someone please correct me if my reasoning is flawed, is that I can't see myself selling that many books, given my lack of desire, and talent, in marketing. Of my 5K 'page views', I have no idea how many readers that translates to, but let's say it's 2K maximum. Of those 2K, I'd say 80% are looking for a free book, leaving me 400 potential sales, and a profit of about $500-$1000. Perhaps some those of you who self-pub would be kind enough to set me straight, as I have no idea how many books you sell after a Scout campaign. If I can find a publisher, I would expect to earn at least 5X to 10X that (again, all complete guesses). And I could still try to tap the Scout noms, even at a much later stage.


It's nice to have different publishing pathways. The thing to remember is that none of them are easy. They have different advantages and drawbacks.

Part of the problem with answering your question is that publishers are not all created equal. Someone who is lucky enough to get a contract with a Big Five imprint has a much better chance of earning more. Even then, be aware that authors who aren't A-list may not get as much marketing attention as we might expect. From what I've read, many midlist books don't get much attention, even from big publishers. Also, big publishers tend to require agents, and agents are now as picky as publishers used to be. A number won't even take new clients, except by referral, and most only represent certain genres. When I was looking for an agent, at the time I couldn't find anyone who wanted to rep YA fantasy any closer than Chicago. (I live in LA. So much for a person relationship with an agent.)

When I was thinking about going the trad route, I did a lot of research on small publishers, on the assumption my odds were much better. The interesting thing I discovered is that most do minimal marketing. There is a (sometimes directly stated) assumption that authors will do the bulk of the marketing. Some publishers even want a marketing plan with each submission. One was very open about wanting authors who had been able to earn at least $5000 per year on their own. An author with a small publisher would get free editing, layout, cover design, and have some small chance of bookstore placement. In exchange, that author would give up a chunk of the royalties, some or all creative control, and still have to do the marketing. I looked at the titles, old and new, from each small house, and in most cases they were doing about the same as my self-published efforts were doing.

I'd by lying if I said I'd turn down an advance with enough zeroes on it, but the idea of giving up control over my own destiny also makes me nervous. Some publishers are still reasonable, but a lot want to license all rights more or less indefinitely--including rights they never exercise. Automatic reversion after a period of time is no longer a given. Read the fine print carefully, because you could easily enter into a contract that will tie your book up for years. International publishers could approach you for translation rights, and you'd have to send them to your publisher, who licensed all of them. Same thing with audio. The publisher might go thumbs-down on a deal you would have accepted. Your book could also go out of print (less likely with ebooks, but a definite possibility with print). Even though the publisher let it go out of print, you still couldn't self publish, because the publisher would still have the rights.

(I don't know anyone who's gone through Hell, but I do know some people who had to wait patiently for rights reversion. The publisher in each case was doing zero with the book, and it wasn't selling, but the publisher wouldn't revert quickly. In each case, the book sold better as an indie release.)

It's also worth noting that big publishers, even if they don't ask you to sell your soul, will publish on their schedule, not yours. One of my former students became the youngest person so far to get a contract with Random House. Hurray, break out the champagne--but that was almost four years ago, and the book still hasn't been published. I assume he got a decent advance, but so far that's all he's got.

I'm not saying don't go the trad route. I know people who are happy with their trad publishing efforts. It's important to know, though, that trad publishing is not necessarily the golden ticket. (Author Earning Reports suggests that twice as many indie debut authors are making a living at it as trad debut authors.)

Also, if you want to leverage your KS campaign success into actual sales, you probably need to do that soon. I doubt the momentum will survive the months or years of looking for a trad publisher.

That's just my take. If it helps, I was no good at promoting either. I've learned a little bit. My campaign page views were lowers than yours, but I made more money on my KS reject new release than you were estimating. (I'm going to say $3000 without looking it up. I might have made more if I had kept promoting, but I got tied up in another project.)


----------



## D A Latham

I've sold a lot of books as a self-pubber and earn a good living at it. It can be done, but it's a full-time job. I have 11 books already out there. I wouldn't discount the option having explored trad publishing myself and not liking what I've seen.
From my own experience, if you include the word 'girl' in the title, you stand more of a chance at the moment.


----------



## greatbrit

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's nice to have different publishing pathways. The thing to remember is that none of them are easy. They have different advantages and drawbacks.
> 
> <awesome content was here>
> ...
> That's just my take. If it helps, I was no good at promoting either. I've learned a little bit. My campaign page views were lowers than yours, but I made more money on my KS reject new release than you were estimating. (I'm going to say $3000 without looking it up. I might have made more if I had kept promoting, but I got tied up in another project.)


Wow, thank you, Bill. That's a fantastic summary of the good and the bad. Based on that number you quoted, I would actually consider self-pub. After reading your post several times now, I am going to have a long think this weekend, and may just switch teams


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Rena Arun said:


> DM,
> Your blog link doesn't work. You need to delete "feed" after the wordpress.com/
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for letting me know. I believe I have resolved the issue. Didn't think to click on the link to check it.


----------



## jaxonreed

FWIW, I've got a new blog post up this morning detailing 7 lessons I've learned from my two campaigns with Kindle Scout, and helping promote other campaigns. I hope it proves useful, especially for newer authors.

http://jaxonreed.com/on-writing/things-i-learned-from-my-scout-campaigns/


----------



## Used To Be BH

D A Latham said:


> I've sold a lot of books as a self-pubber and earn a good living at it. It can be done, but it's a full-time job. I have 11 books already out there. I wouldn't discount the option having explored trad publishing myself and not liking what I've seen.
> From my own experience, if you include the word 'girl' in the title, you stand more of a chance at the moment.


Anyone who wants to make a living at writing would probably have to work full-time at it, whether they went indie or trad. Intellectually, I already knew that when I started, but it took me a while to realize it emotionally.

I'm going to start adding _girl_ to all my titles!


----------



## Used To Be BH

jaxonreed said:


> FWIW, I've got a new blog post up this morning detailing 7 lessons I've learned from my two campaigns with Kindle Scout, and helping promote other campaigns. I hope it proves useful, especially for newer authors.
> 
> http://jaxonreed.com/on-writing/things-i-learned-from-my-scout-campaigns/


Very good summary! It would be wise for every new aspiring KS submitter to read it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bah!  Kboards seem to have eaten my post.

Bill- excellent information, as always.  I think a lot of new authors don't yet realize some of the basics, such as getting an agent doesn't mean your book will sell, and that the majority of authors, traditional or Indie, don't make enough to quit their day job.  I did a ton of research when I was trying to go the traditional route, and your observations are spot on.

DM- Honestly, I like the cover you have now best.


----------



## Rachel W

Thanks for the link Bill, it makes a lot of sense - will keep all this in mind for my next campaign as I think I wasted quite a lot of money on the last one with really not much of an increase in activity.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

J. M. Moreaux said:


> Hi everyone, a former Kindle Scout alumnus here. Just wanted to let you know my new YA supernatural mystery The Inhabitable Boy is FREE on Amazon for the next 24hrs. Grab a copy if you like, enjoy, and please consider leaving a review
> M
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073W4LCYK


Just grabbed my copy. Thank you!


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

[email protected] said:


> Just grabbed my copy. Thank you!


Enjoy! &#128522;
Bill, in retrospect maybe I should have written The Inhabitable Girl ... doh!&#128514;


----------



## Cecelia

I would like to thank everyone for their support the past month while _Silver Spring-Time _was on campaign. I hope now to relax and not check nervously every day whether it is dying from lack of visits or not. It did gather some momentum at the end, and I suspect that being more visible on Kindle either in NEW, H&T or ENDING SOON is the main source of internal traffic.

I will still be here, lurking if someone wants a nomination. Be warned, my nomination power is only 14%! The more I nominate, the lower my rate drops.


----------



## TF Jacobs

jaxonreed said:


> FWIW, I've got a new blog post up this morning detailing 7 lessons I've learned from my two campaigns with Kindle Scout, and helping promote other campaigns. I hope it proves useful, especially for newer authors.
> 
> http://jaxonreed.com/on-writing/things-i-learned-from-my-scout-campaigns/


Jaxon,

This is a great and very helpful article. I agree with everything you have to say. I think your perspective on marketing during a campaign vs after a campaign is accurate too. Marketing during a campaign can help you build up a reader base of potential reviewers and people to recommend your book. But the first reviews are only the first step. Even if you are selected by Scout, it's best to keep the marketing going once the book is launched. This will help you sell more books, and in my opinion, show Amazon that you are committed to the book's success.

And you are right about covers, blurbs and editing. All too often a really good book may get passed up by readers if any of the three aren't up to par.

Untangling the Black Web finishes its campaign this weekend. It's been an adventure, to say the least. Regardless of what happens with selection, I'm excited to finally get it launched.

PS, I highly recommend Jaxon's Readper services.


----------



## arivoli

I just have to say how awesome you all are!!  Thanks again for the support on my launch!


----------



## jaxonreed

Thanks TF.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Bill Hiatt said:


> Very good summary! It would be wise for every new aspiring KS submitter to read it.


Nice ! but with deeper analytics it would have been much more beetr. Thanks Reed !!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday morning. The sun is just peeking over in the distance.

Yesterday I wound up shoveling gravel nearly all day long. I soaked two t-shirts through with sweat. Then last evening my wife and I drove out to the local Lazy Boy store. They are in the midst of renovating and were having a HUGE all-old-stock-must-go sale.

"Your birthday is coming up, isn't it?" my wife coyly asked me. "How about we buy that Lazy Boy recliner that you have been dreaming about ever since I first met you?"

So we did.

In fact, we found a chair that was perfect for her as well. The two of them will be delivered early in August. No longer will I perch upon my couch. I can hardly wait!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
5 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
8 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
9 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
9 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
16 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
19 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
21 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
23 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
27 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
27 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Cecelia said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their support the past month while _Silver Spring-Time _was on campaign. I hope now to relax and not check nervously every day whether it is dying from lack of visits or not. It did gather some momentum at the end, and I suspect that being more visible on Kindle either in NEW, H&T or ENDING SOON is the main source of internal traffic.
> 
> I will still be here, lurking if someone wants a nomination. Be warned, my nomination power is only 14%! The more I nominate, the lower my rate drops.


Hi Cecelia,

I really don't think it is internal traffic alone. The latest example was that of perfect chloe with 97% internal traffic with 532 hours of being in Hot & Trending, but it was still not selected. So what i feel here is
1. Being in H&T no doubt keeps you motivated to drive traffic through your own sources, and hence bring in more external traffic. The H&T hours drives more internal traffic and in the end, if it's like 55% internal and 45% external,it would mean that the author has the marketing power and can probably be good at promoting his work along with kindle press. May be above 90% internal traffic and not getting selected means , that the kindle press team thinks, that the author's efforts in promoting the sales would be less in future too. Though the book might of great literary value. At the end what matters the most to any publisher is how many copies sold. But that does not mean that kindle press would select an average book.
2. The sources of the external links gives us an idea about the return on investment on the various advertising or marketing tools. Helps us to hit through more convertible sources, though it is still the information about the views and not the nominations.
3. My own efforts in campaigning has shown results of only 10% of views through any one type of a marketing tool.
4. At last it is a win-win situation , even if it doesn't get selected by kindle press. You are now much better in campaigning and promoting your own book, which you would not have done otherwise. Can bring in a lot of traffic as soon as it is published, in either of the ways.
5. For me it has been, so far a great journey, but quite unpredictable. For sure a great learning curve.

Looking forward for the next 9 days of campaigning. My verdict is on 1st August. Hoping for the best !!!


----------



## Rena Arun

Your analysis is sterling, Ajit.

Hate to keep banging on the same old digital drum, but all of the self-publishing advice given so far by Bill, Lincoln,Julianne, and Jaxon tells me that success and profitability in the indie world means willingness to invest time and money in marketing.

Jaxon's summary of what he learned during his two KS campaigns and since about self-publishing is striking for the same reason. http://jaxonreed.com/on-writing/things-i-learned-from-my-scout-campaigns/
I think a lot of what we poor authors struggle with is how much to spend for marketing and what it's worth in the long run. Apparently it's worth a lot if you're in it for the long game. TF is right, btw, Jaxon's Readper is one of the better bangs for the buck. 

With self-publishing the world's your oyster, but you have to be motivated and most authors are in it for the writing not the marketing end. Both ends have to be primed to succeed in indie land.

I've also been looking at stats on traditional vs non-traditional publishing, etc., and the numbers are remarkable. Last year's author earnings data blew me away. Take a look at the 2016 publishing stats "by the numbers": http://authorearnings.com/report/dbw2017/ 
What should catch your eye among other things is which genres account for the biggest share of the self-publishing digital market. Now that's awesome ...


----------



## Cecelia

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi Cecelia,
> 
> I really don't think it is internal traffic alone. The latest example was that of perfect chloe with 97% internal traffic with 532 hours of being in Hot & Trending, but it was still not selected. So what i feel here is


Hi Ajitk:
I was only discussing internal traffic, which is why I specified. External traffic clearly comes from links we post elsewhere.

Kindle's reasons for choosing a title are another topic, but I believe they would be more varied than anyone here has specified. There would be a combination of suiting certain criteria, appeal, originality, amount of similar works in the market (which I think may have hurt _Perfect Chloe_, there is even a TV series about an android girl); grammar, style (not the same thing), length, happy or sad outcome, mystery, suspense, editor taste etc...

Some books with great covers have not been picked either. I'm sure Kindle read past the cover and the narrative hook.

In my opinion, spending money on a book before a Kindle Scout campaign commences is a NO. The book is not on the market yet.

A far better solution than paying for editing and cover art is to:
*1) Up-skill yourself.* Learn to draw paint, take photos or use computer graphics packages. (Or ask family & friends who can do these things)
*2) Ask family and friends* to beta-read and proof read for you. They are tough critics and if they find errors or don't like what character so-and-so did on page x, they will tell you so. If they think you revealed the plot secret too early, they will tell you. If they don't like some parts, they will also tell you.

I'm sorry to come out so strong, but there is another section to discuss paid services in this forum. This thread is about nominating and supporting each other.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Cecelia said:


> Hi Ajitk:
> I was only discussing internal traffic, which is why I specified. External traffic clearly comes from links we post elsewhere.
> 
> Kindle's reasons for choosing a title are another topic, but I believe they would be more varied than anyone here has specified. There would be a combination of suiting certain criteria, appeal, originality, amount of similar works in the market (which I think may have hurt _Perfect Chloe_, there is even a TV series about an android girl); grammar, style (not the same thing), length, happy or sad outcome, mystery, suspense, editor taste etc...
> 
> Some books with great covers have not been picked either. I'm sure Kindle read past the cover and the narrative hook.
> 
> In my opinion, spending money on a book before a Kindle Scout campaign commences is a NO. The book is not on the market yet.
> 
> A far better solution than paying for editing and cover art is to:
> *1) Up-skill yourself.* Learn to draw paint, take photos or use computer graphics packages. (Or ask family & friends who can do these things)
> *2) Ask family and friends* to beta-read and proof read for you. They are tough critics and if they find errors or don't like what character so-and-so did on page x, they will tell you so. If they think you revealed the plot secret too early, they will tell you. If they don't like some parts, they will also tell you.
> 
> I'm sorry to come out so strong, but there is another section to discuss paid services in this forum. This thread is about nominating and supporting each other.


It is indeed about nominating and support, but it is also about strategy. Good strategy makes for a more successful campaign.

I'm going to talk about editing and covers for a moment. Keep in mind that I'm coming from a place of not having money to spend on these things yet. So I understand, believe me, I understand.

That doesn't change the fact that quality of editing and cover have a real impact on whether a book is selected by Kindle Press or not. Lincoln Cole's most recent book got feedback from the KS team saying his cover was an issue. His cover was awesome, by the way, but it did not meet their unwritten criteria. I have a habit of taking a look at the covers of books that have been selected since I started Scout. Many are professional. While some are not as good as others, none are particularly homemade looking.

Same with editing, really. The KS guidelines specify that they are looking for books ready to be published, like any other publisher. Sure, they will do some editing with you if you are chosen, but they don't want to invest a great deal of time doing that. I have read selected books that could have done with a little more editing, in fact. If your book needs editing, that may get you a rejection.

I agree that spending a bunch of money on advertising is not necessary for KS. Some folks do it, but it seems like money better spent after a book is out to me. My budget for KS promotion until my current campaign was under 20 bucks. This campaign, I raised it to $45. That's about all I am personally willing to spend until launch.

Honestly, money for advertising at all isn't very worthwhile until one has at least three books out, and some of that advertising will make you money with sell through. However, money on a good looking cover and on editing is money well spent. If you can work out a way to do this while keeping the cost down, that's awesome, but skipping it entirely is not in the best interest of your book.

If you have any art skill at all, you might be able to make your own covers and get by. That's the choice I made to cut costs. I made all my own covers and they are not as good as a professional cover designer, but they will do for now. Another option is to look for a premade cover that will suit your book. You can get premades for between $25 to $100 bucks, which is pretty cheap, cover wise.

Spend the money on editing, if it's an option. If you can't afford it, try for beta readers who have some experience, but they can be difficult to find. Many beta readers will only catch the most blatant of typos.

Let's look at the numbers. KS only selects 1-3% of books submitted. That means up to 99% of us will not have our books selected. If you aren't selected and want to self-publish, you are going to need that cover and editing anyway, so why not work it out before you submit to Scout? My first book, Descending, had been through a ton of re-reads on my part, had a dozen beta readers, and still had far too many errors when I published it. It also had a cover that wasn't good enough. I published it, then I found this out. It got few sales, and had a review mentioning the errors. Descending got very few sales going onward from there. I got it edited and I was better at covers by that time, so I made it a new one. Now, it consistently gets some sales and reads on KU and I'm glad.

Whether you are hoping to get selected or planning on publishing yourself, do whatever you can manage to get your book in the shiniest shape it can be in before submitting to Scout or publishing it yourself. If you don't, you are doing your book a disservice. Just my opinions, of course. There is certainly a school of self-publishing that is all about publishing as fast as possible and not worrying about editing too much.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Good grief, I think someone is trying to catch up on the backlog at Scout.  MaryAnn, I just saw the news about Red Fingernails.  Keep in mind that just because you got the decision quickly, it does not mean they hated the book.  I don't think they wait until the campaign is over to read, so the decision can come quite quickly.  You have a great cover and I really enjoyed the excerpt.  I wish you the best of luck and oodles of sales when it launches.  My first Scout campaign, I got the no thank you quite quickly as well, and my second came within 4 days, I think.  I remember how it feels, but don't let it get you down.  Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## D A Latham

Can you put my book, Tribe, on your list please? 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1G7A46A1IOJ23


----------



## Rachel W

Just nominated Untangling the Black Web and Cybele.  Looking forward to reading both of them as soon as they're published, whichever method fate predicts.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
4 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
7 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
8 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
8 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
15 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
15 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
15 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
18 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
20 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
22 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
26 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
26 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Good grief, I think someone is trying to catch up on the backlog at Scout. MaryAnn, I just saw the news about Red Fingernails. Keep in mind that just because you got the decision quickly, it does not mean they hated the book. I don't think they wait until the campaign is over to read, so the decision can come quite quickly. You have a great cover and I really enjoyed the excerpt. I wish you the best of luck and oodles of sales when it launches. My first Scout campaign, I got the no thank you quite quickly as well, and my second came within 4 days, I think. I remember how it feels, but don't let it get you down. Never give up, never surrender!


Never give up ! Never Surrender, i liked it. Obviously, it is all about writing, more than anything else. Thanks Julliane to keep us all informed and guide .


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
Cybele by Rena Arun
Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> Your analysis is sterling, Ajit.
> 
> Hate to keep banging on the same old digital drum, but all of the self-publishing advice given so far by Bill, Lincoln,Julianne, and Jaxon tells me that success and profitability in the indie world means willingness to invest time and money in marketing.
> 
> Jaxon's summary of what he learned during his two KS campaigns and since about self-publishing is striking for the same reason. http://jaxonreed.com/on-writing/things-i-learned-from-my-scout-campaigns/
> I think a lot of what we poor authors struggle with is how much to spend for marketing and what it's worth in the long run. Apparently it's worth a lot if you're in it for the long game. TF is right, btw, Jaxon's Readper is one of the better bangs for the buck.
> 
> With self-publishing the world's your oyster, but you have to be motivated and most authors are in it for the writing not the marketing end. Both ends have to be primed to succeed in indie land.
> 
> I've also been looking at stats on traditional vs non-traditional publishing, etc., and the numbers are remarkable. Last year's author earnings data blew me away. Take a look at the 2016 publishing stats "by the numbers": http://authorearnings.com/report/dbw2017/
> What should catch your eye among other things is which genres account for the biggest share of the self-publishing digital market. Now that's awesome ...


Ditto Rena !
I completely agree. When it is indie publishing where you are not backed by a string publishing house like in traditional publishing , the author himself has to wear both the hats.
There is nothing wrong in marketing and for which one has to invest both time & money, no doubt. But a regular analysis on your various tools gives you an idea to change the tool or change the focus on a particular tool.
Nowdays, even in traditional publishing also, the author cannot lay back and leave everything on the publisher. The engagement of the author does not after submitting thecmanuscript.
Someone in this forum has also mentioned, that the marketing efforts have to continue even after the kindle scout campaign is over, which i feel is really important to cash on the hype already developed.
Thanks Rena, for the earnings link , really informative, which again shows your interest in the world of publishing.
Personally, i have always felt, if you own something , you gotta be engaged from the beginning till the end. 
It's your baby. How can one, leave his or her baby, with somebody else and chill.


----------



## Jennifer Bull

Just thought I'd check in and say hi to everyone! Hope you're all doing well, and best of luck to those in their final days or in the waiting room. It seems KS have been on a bit of a rejecting spree, so let's hope they do some more selecting soon! I can't remember if I posted much about my launch, but I had about 15 sales on the day my KS email went out to say it was live on Amazon... I only had about 1.7k views, so I'm pretty pleased with that little boost. I've not done much marketing since, but reviews are slowly coming in. My focus is on writing the next book!

(Steve, you've got a slight code mistake on your list for Tribe at 15 days to go... you're a trooper keeping that list going every day!)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jennifer Bull said:


> (Steve, you've got a slight code mistake on your list for Tribe at 15 days to go... you're a trooper keeping that list going every day!)


Whoops. Fixed it.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> It is indeed about nominating and support, but it is also about strategy. Good strategy makes for a more successful campaign.
> 
> I'm going to talk about editing and covers for a moment. Keep in mind that I'm coming from a place of not having money to spend on these things yet. So I understand, believe me, I understand.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that quality of editing and cover have a real impact on whether a book is selected by Kindle Press or not. Lincoln Cole's most recent book got feedback from the KS team saying his cover was an issue. His cover was awesome, by the way, but it did not meet their unwritten criteria. I have a habit of taking a look at the covers of books that have been selected since I started Scout. Many are professional. While some are not as good as others, none are particularly homemade looking.
> 
> Same with editing, really. The KS guidelines specify that they are looking for books ready to be published, like any other publisher. Sure, they will do some editing with you if you are chosen, but they don't want to invest a great deal of time doing that. I have read selected books that could have done with a little more editing, in fact. If your book needs editing, that may get you a rejection.
> 
> I agree that spending a bunch of money on advertising is not necessary for KS. Some folks do it, but it seems like money better spent after a book is out to me. My budget for KS promotion until my current campaign was under 20 bucks. This campaign, I raised it to $45. That's about all I am personally willing to spend until launch.
> 
> Honestly, money for advertising at all isn't very worthwhile until one has at least three books out, and some of that advertising will make you money with sell through. However, money on a good looking cover and on editing is money well spent. If you can work out a way to do this while keeping the cost down, that's awesome, but skipping it entirely is not in the best interest of your book.
> 
> If you have any art skill at all, you might be able to make your own covers and get by. That's the choice I made to cut costs. I made all my own covers and they are not as good as a professional cover designer, but they will do for now. Another option is to look for a premade cover that will suit your book. You can get premades for between $25 to $100 bucks, which is pretty cheap, cover wise.
> 
> Spend the money on editing, if it's an option. If you can't afford it, try for beta readers who have some experience, but they can be difficult to find. Many beta readers will only catch the most blatant of typos.
> 
> Let's look at the numbers. KS only selects 1-3% of books submitted. That means up to 99% of us will not have our books selected. If you aren't selected and want to self-publish, you are going to need that cover and editing anyway, so why not work it out before you submit to Scout? My first book, Descending, had been through a ton of re-reads on my part, had a dozen beta readers, and still had far too many errors when I published it. It also had a cover that wasn't good enough. I published it, then I found this out. It got few sales, and had a review mentioning the errors. Descending got very few sales going onward from there. I got it edited and I was better at covers by that time, so I made it a new one. Now, it consistently gets some sales and reads on KU and I'm glad.
> 
> Whether you are hoping to get selected or planning on publishing yourself, do whatever you can manage to get your book in the shiniest shape it can be in before submitting to Scout or publishing it yourself. If you don't, you are doing your book a disservice. Just my opinions, of course. There is certainly a school of self-publishing that is all about publishing as fast as possible and not worrying about editing too much.


Spot on! Especially the editing part. In regards to a cover, its generally the only chance you have to grab a possible reader.


----------



## Rena Arun

Rachel W said:


> Just nominated Untangling the Black Web and Cybele. Looking forward to reading both of them as soon as they're published, whichever method fate predicts.


Thank you so much, Rachel! I usually hold my breath when I'm on a rollercoaster. Not this time!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Just a little shout out to Jaxon about how awesome Readper is. My campaign was ticking right along, doing fairly well, even though I'm in the boggy middle bit. Then, my Readper hit yesterday.



Awesome!


----------



## D A Latham

Thanks for the heads up Julianne, I've just contacted them to see if I can book a slot. That's quite a jump.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> Thanks for the heads up Julianne, I've just contacted them to see if I can book a slot. That's quite a jump.


Happy to help! Open slots fill up quickly, but it's worth checking on regardless. Last campaign and this one, I contacted Readper the first day of my campaign.

For anyone that doesn't already know, Readper will mention your Scout Campaign in it's very well-read newsletter for $7.50. Excellent results for a very reasonable price. Well worth doing if you can get it scheduled.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Rachel W said:


> Just nominated Untangling the Black Web and Cybele. Looking forward to reading both of them as soon as they're published, whichever method fate predicts.


Thanks so much, Rachel! Hoping you get good news on Tikopia too! This was one of the ones I was looking forward to reading the most.



Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> Cybele by Rena Arun
> Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the support, Mark!



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just a little shout out to Jaxon about how awesome Readper is. My campaign was ticking right along, doing fairly well, even though I'm in the boggy middle bit. Then, my Readper hit yeasterday.
> 
> Awesome!


Awesome stats, Julianne! I agree, Jaxon's services are the best bang for your buck.


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Happy to help! Open slots fill up quickly, but it's worth checking on regardless. Last campaign and this one, I contacted Readper the first day of my campaign.
> 
> For anyone that doesn't already know, Readper will mention your Scout Campaign in it's very well-read newsletter for $7.50. Excellent results for a very reasonable price. Well worth doing if you can get it scheduled.


Readper is excellent. The newsletter went out and I got back on the Hot and Trending. Thanks Jaxon

Bemy


----------



## Rena Arun

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> Cybele by Rena Arun
> Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thank you!!


----------



## jaxonreed

Julianne, TF, Bemy, thanks for the kind words and congrats on the performance of your respective books.


----------



## David Thompson

Julianne, great stats and a hell of a cover! You'll get my vote.

Have had Black Web and Cybele nom'd for the last couple of days.

Sorry to hear about Red Fingernails...I liked that one.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Rena Arun

David Thompson said:


> Julianne, great stats and a hell of a cover! You'll get my vote.
> 
> Have had Black Web and Cybele nom'd for the last couple of days.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Red Fingernails...I liked that one.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Thank you kindly, David!  Keeping my fingers crossed for Cave Hill and hoping for my free copy!


----------



## JDMatheny

Realized I had another slot open up so here's another nomination for Cybele.

Good luck all!


----------



## Rena Arun

JDMatheny said:


> Realized I had another slot open up so here's another nomination for Cybele.
> 
> Good luck all!


Thank you, JD! I feel lucky already!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I've got the morning off but I work the evening.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
6 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
7 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
7 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
14 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
14 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
14 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
17 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
19 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
21 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
25 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
25 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Hi scouters, hope you're all doing well. Just wondering if anyone has any free or 99c books at the moment? Looking for things to pop in my newsletter. Scifi or fantasy preferred but will consider anything.

Still nominating from the list!


----------



## David Thompson

Rena Arun said:


> Thank you kindly, David!  Keeping my fingers crossed for Cave Hill and hoping for my free copy!


Gosh that would be good  There, just tempted fate! Oops!


----------



## David Thompson

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi scouters, hope you're all doing well. Just wondering if anyone has any free or 99c books at the moment? Looking for things to pop in my newsletter. Scifi or fantasy preferred but will consider anything.
> 
> Still nominating from the list!


Would you like Bar Girl?I can assure you it's not what it seems. And it is FREE.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bar-Girl-David-Thompson-ebook/dp/B0090N4M1G


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> Thank you so much, Rachel! I usually hold my breath when I'm on a rollercoaster. Not this time!


I had my one slot available. Nominated 'Ghost in the Park' by Julianne.


----------



## Steve Vernon

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi scouters, hope you're all doing well. Just wondering if anyone has any free or 99c books at the moment? Looking for things to pop in my newsletter. Scifi or fantasy preferred but will consider anything.
> 
> Still nominating from the list!


How about KELPIE SNOW, which is 99 cents?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N9EZSJ1


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> How about KELPIE SNOW, which is 99 cents?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N9EZSJ1


Also Raven's Peak is only 99 cents until the end of the month!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FVEZ6G2


----------



## TF Jacobs

The campaign for Untangling the Black Web is over. What a ride. Untangling the Black Web finished with 7.6 K page views, and 683 out of 720 hours Hot and Trending, with 76% internal from Kindle Scout, and 24% external. Thank you all for all the kind words and support you had for it!


----------



## JDMatheny

TF Jacobs said:


> The campaign for Untangling the Black Web is over. What a ride. Untangling the Black Web finished with 7.6 K page views, and 683 out of 720 hours Hot and Trending, with 76% internal from Kindle Scout, and 24% external. Thank you all for all the kind words and support you had for it!


Those look like great numbers! Well done!


----------



## Rena Arun

TF Jacobs said:


> The campaign for Untangling the Black Web is over. What a ride. Untangling the Black Web finished with 7.6 K page views, and 683 out of 720 hours Hot and Trending, with 76% internal from Kindle Scout, and 24% external. Thank you all for all the kind words and support you had for it!


TF,
I looked at your opening chapters again and all I can say is, whatever happens, you have a prospective reader/buyer of Black Web right here. Your numbers are awesome and not unsurprising. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi scouters, hope you're all doing well. Just wondering if anyone has any free or 99c books at the moment? Looking for things to pop in my newsletter. Scifi or fantasy preferred but will consider anything.
> 
> Still nominating from the list!


Hi TE  Mine (Dead Close to Reality -- http://mybook.to/DeadCloseToReality) is 0.99 until the end of the month... it's a YA Thriller though. I'm afraid I don't have subscribers to my newsletter yet so I can't do a swap, so don't feel like you need to include me!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Great, I'll put in 'dead close to reality', 'kelpie snow' and 'raven's peak'.  I'll give bar girl a shot too, not my usual genre but people always love a freebie!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Oh, and if anyone else wants a book in just keep them coming, I try and send out emails once a week.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Hi, Kindle Scout Comrades,

My book was not selected but I learned a lot from the campaign and am eager to take advantage of any momentum it can provide to a self-publishing launch. Here is where I could use some of your wise counsel: I'm already set up with CreateSpace--cover and interior loaded and some proof copies printed which look fine. (I was one click away from hitting "distribute" when I discovered Kindle Scout.)

Upon returning to the CreateSpace site after the KS campaign, I see that Amazon can take everything I've uploaded to CreateSpace, send it over to KDP, and I can have both digital and print up and running in no time at all. However, I have learned a few things from the Scout campaign that I would like to implement. Not the least of these is to come up with a more eye-catching cover. I have no idea how long this might take and I don't want to lose any reader interest I might have gained through the Scout campaign. Can I launch with what I have now and make changes later? Is there anything besides the title that can absolutely not be changed?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TF- Awesome stats!  Whether your book is selected or not, you should have a great launch.

Ajit- Thanks for the nom, but keep in mind Ghost in the Park has 14 days left.  Feel free to switch it to "save for later" and nominate others.

Flynn- Sorry to hear it.  I really love your cover.  I hope you have a great launch.  It it was me, I'd take the time to do the changes now, if they can be done within say a week.  Yes, you can absolutely make changes post release, but Kindle will not automatically update books that have already been purchased.  Also, I would not use that handy Kindle button in CreateSpace.  Paperback formatting and eBook formatting are a bit different, and eBooks uploaded through CreateSpace have formatting issues.  That's been my experience, anyway.

I see that David's Cave Hill was also not selected.  Man, they ae not selecting much of anything this month.

In unrelated news, I got Dragon NaturallySpeaking a few days ago and I love it.  I am a slow typist, and I've gone from writing 2-3k words a day to 6-8k.  And the best thing was it was on sale at Amazon.  I think I'll have Ghost at the College done in plenty of time for my next Scout run.

I don't always say it, but I continue to nominate the top three from the list, and my fingers are crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> TF- Awesome stats! Whether your book is selected or not, you should have a great launch.
> 
> Ajit- Thanks for the nom, but keep in mind Ghost in the Park has 14 days left. Feel free to switch it to "save for later" and nominate others.
> 
> Flynn- Sorry to hear it. I really love your cover. I hope you have a great launch. It it was me, I'd take the time to do the changes now, if they can be done within say a week. Yes, you can absolutely make changes post release, but Kindle will not automatically update books that have already been purchased. Also, I would not use that handy Kindle button in CreateSpace. Paperback formatting and eBook formatting are a bit different, and eBooks uploaded through CreateSpace have formatting issues. That's been my experience, anyway.
> 
> I see that David's Cave Hill was also not selected. Man, they ae not selecting much of anything this month.
> 
> In unrelated news, I got Dragon NaturallySpeaking a few days ago and I love it. I am a slow typist, and I've gone from writing 2-3k words a day to 6-8k. And the best thing was it was on sale at Amazon. I think I'll have Ghost at the College done in plenty of time for my next Scout run.
> 
> I don't always say it, but I continue to nominate the top three from the list, and my fingers are crossed for those awaiting news.


I've wanted to try out dragon for a while and maybe I'll finally make the jump and do it. It seems like it could be useful once you learn how to use it.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Flynn- Sorry to hear it. I really love your cover. I hope you have a great launch. It it was me, I'd take the time to do the changes now, if they can be done within say a week. Yes, you can absolutely make changes post release, but Kindle will not automatically update books that have already been purchased. Also, I would not use that handy Kindle button in CreateSpace. Paperback formatting and eBook formatting are a bit different, and eBooks uploaded through CreateSpace have formatting issues. That's been my experience, anyway.


Julianne: Thanks for the advice and the vote of confidence on the cover! Maybe I just got tired of looking at it lol! Re: CreateSpace to KDP... when I looked at the .pdf of the interior they indicated they would be using it still had the right/left gutters. I can upload separate files for print and eBook easily enough.

Good luck with Ghost in the Park!


----------



## Rena Arun

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I see that David's Cave Hill was also not selected. Man, they ae not selecting much of anything this month.
> 
> In unrelated news, I got Dragon NaturallySpeaking a few days ago and I love it. I am a slow typist, and I've gone from writing 2-3k words a day to 6-8k. And the best thing was it was on sale at Amazon. I think I'll have Ghost at the College done in plenty of time for my next Scout run.
> 
> I don't always say it, but I continue to nominate the top three from the list, and my fingers are crossed for those awaiting news.


Discouraging news about Cave Hill, thought it was a shoe-in, but I hope to hear soon that it's out on KDP, David. You too, Flynn.

Thank you, Julianne, for the nom! It's amazing how supportive & helpful folks like you are on this thread and that makes such a difference.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

TF Jacobs said:


> The campaign for Untangling the Black Web is over. What a ride. Untangling the Black Web finished with 7.6 K page views, and 683 out of 720 hours Hot and Trending, with 76% internal from Kindle Scout, and 24% external. Thank you all for all the kind words and support you had for it!


Best wishes, Jacob !


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> I've wanted to try out dragon for a while and maybe I'll finally make the jump and do it. It seems like it could be useful once you learn how to use it.


Lincoln, I was shocked at how easy it was for me to get used to dictating with it. Pretty much was going strong within 30 minutes of my first effort. I was also worried I would have trouble composing aloud, but it's been a breeze. I talk a chapter, and then take like ten minutes to do corrections. Easy peasy. I don't know if it's for everybody, but it's got me thinking I might be able to write a book a month, which is my goal. I think you should absolutely give it a try.

Now, the final test will be if my beta readers can tell when I switched from typing to speaking, but I don't think they'll be able to.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Rena Arun said:


> TF,
> I looked at your opening chapters again and all I can say is, whatever happens, you have a prospective reader/buyer of Black Web right here. Your numbers are awesome and not unsurprising. Best of luck to you!


Thanks so much for that Rena, very encouraging! I have Cybele nominated too, and I'm looking forward to reading it. Regardless of what happens with selection, I can tell you have a winner.

Also, thank you to JD, Ajit and Julianne.

Now I'm super curious to look into the Dragon NaturallySpeak. I tried some knock off version a few years back and couldn't seem to get much traction, but you've nearly tripled your productivity, which is incredible!

Also sorry to hear Cave Hill wasn't selected, I enjoyed the sample on Scout. I'm sure the release will still do well.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi scouters, hope you're all doing well. Just wondering if anyone has any free or 99c books at the moment? Looking for things to pop in my newsletter. Scifi or fantasy preferred but will consider anything.
> 
> Still nominating from the list!


My KS book Fallen from Grace is $0.99 right now. It's paranormal romance/dark fantasy. Thank for the opportunity. 
https://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Grace-Fight-Light-Crossover-ebook/dp/B073C6P6YR/


----------



## Lexi Revellian

T E Scott Writer said:


> Oh, and if anyone else wants a book in just keep them coming, I try and send out emails once a week.


Don't know if there's time, T E, but both my Kindle Press books - the start of my Time Rats series - are $0.99 till the end of the month:

https://www.amazon.com/Trouble-Time-Rats-Book-ebook/dp/B01BCD1VQU/

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M028D4H/ref=series_rw_dp_sw


----------



## Rachel W

JulianneQJohnson said:


> In unrelated news, I got Dragon NaturallySpeaking a few days ago and I love it. I am a slow typist, and I've gone from writing 2-3k words a day to 6-8k. And the best thing was it was on sale at Amazon. I think I'll have Ghost at the College done in plenty of time for my next Scout run.


This sounds interesting. My best ideas usually come to me when I'm driving and I wind up having to stop at the services to write them down - not so good when you have an appointment to make. Will definitely be trying it out - thanks Julianne!


----------



## Rachel W

Rena Arun said:


> Thank you so much, Rachel! I usually hold my breath when I'm on a rollercoaster. Not this time!


Haha Rena - wait till you're in the waiting room. I had to start breathing after a while as it's been eight days now and not a peep - at least I figured out that any news is usually dished out just after 5pm (UK time) so I've stopped checking my email obsessively (at least until the evenings!)


----------



## KateWarren

All the posts here about how it doesn't matter if your in H&T, so why do I keep checking every day full of hope (only to be disappointed lately)?

It must count for something (other than marketing for my own benefits and that of Amazon)?


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Thanks Nikki and Lexi, will squeeze you in by the end of month!


----------



## Steve Vernon

T E Scott Writer said:


> Thanks Nikki and Lexi, will squeeze you in by the end of month!


TE Scott, I sold 5 copies of KELPIE SNOW yesterday, and I'm pretty sure that was due to your e-mail. Many thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and we've finally got some cool refreshing rain going on outside. I am up too early but hopefully I'll catch a snooze before I work my evening shift.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Cybele by Rena Arun
5 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
6 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
6 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
13 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
13 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
13 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
16 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
18 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
20 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
24 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
24 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Steve Vernon said:


> TE Scott, I sold 5 copies of KELPIE SNOW yesterday, and I'm pretty sure that was due to your e-mail. Many thanks!


Excellent! I've been so impressed with my newsletter list. I set up a prequel novella to my kindle scout entry on instafreebie and just entered it in a few group promos. So these are not especially loyal fans or anything, but I always get a few sales when I advertise to them. Definitely worth the effort of setting up a list.


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi scouters, hope you're all doing well. Just wondering if anyone has any free or 99c books at the moment? Looking for things to pop in my newsletter. Scifi or fantasy preferred but will consider anything.
> 
> Still nominating from the list!


Hi, I have one - The Inhabitable Boy - for 99c now: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073W4LCYK
I'm going to keep it this price until Maidenwood launches in October


----------



## ajitkpanicker

KateWarren said:


> All the posts here about how it doesn't matter if your in H&T, so why do I keep checking every day full of hope (only to be disappointed lately)?
> 
> It must count for something (other than marketing for my own benefits and that of Amazon)?


Inspite of that, H&T keeps you motivated. We all continue to check, because that's the only regular way to count your hopes on. Else you can check only after 24 hours. Best wishes for your book. We are counting the same number of days, everyday, together. May your book soon become a bestseller.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> TF- Awesome stats! Whether your book is selected or not, you should have a great launch.
> 
> Ajit- Thanks for the nom, but keep in mind Ghost in the Park has 14 days left. Feel free to switch it to "save for later" and nominate others.
> 
> Flynn- Sorry to hear it. I really love your cover. I hope you have a great launch. It it was me, I'd take the time to do the changes now, if they can be done within say a week. Yes, you can absolutely make changes post release, but Kindle will not automatically update books that have already been purchased. Also, I would not use that handy Kindle button in CreateSpace. Paperback formatting and eBook formatting are a bit different, and eBooks uploaded through CreateSpace have formatting issues. That's been my experience, anyway.
> 
> I see that David's Cave Hill was also not selected. Man, they ae not selecting much of anything this month.
> 
> In unrelated news, I got Dragon NaturallySpeaking a few days ago and I love it. I am a slow typist, and I've gone from writing 2-3k words a day to 6-8k. And the best thing was it was on sale at Amazon. I think I'll have Ghost at the College done in plenty of time for my next Scout run.
> 
> I don't always say it, but I continue to nominate the top three from the list, and my fingers are crossed for those awaiting news.


Awesome !! It is 8000 words a day. That's a number to reckon with. You are a great help to most of us Julliane !! Though readper for me has not worked out so well, so far. One out of three dates for the newsletter is over, but i have not seen that quantum jump in my figures,as you had. I don't know the reason. I am still curious to know if someone has some insider piece of information, what matters more, the internal views, the external views or the 50-50 distribution. Though i know all the views may not be nominations. 
How many of your books have been selected by kindle press and what is your analysis about the same?
Best wishes for Ghost in the Park !!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

T E Scott Writer said:


> Oh, and if anyone else wants a book in just keep them coming, I try and send out emails once a week.


Tag me too, next time you sent out your emails.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi, Kindle Scout Comrades,
> 
> My book was not selected but I learned a lot from the campaign and am eager to take advantage of any momentum it can provide to a self-publishing launch. Here is where I could use some of your wise counsel: I'm already set up with CreateSpace--cover and interior loaded and some proof copies printed which look fine. (I was one click away from hitting "distribute" when I discovered Kindle Scout.)
> 
> Upon returning to the CreateSpace site after the KS campaign, I see that Amazon can take everything I've uploaded to CreateSpace, send it over to KDP, and I can have both digital and print up and running in no time at all. However, I have learned a few things from the Scout campaign that I would like to implement. Not the least of these is to come up with a more eye-catching cover. I have no idea how long this might take and I don't want to lose any reader interest I might have gained through the Scout campaign. Can I launch with what I have now and make changes later? Is there anything besides the title that can absolutely not be changed?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


That's sad Flynn, but i really love your spirits. Though you lost it, you have actually won it over. You see the positive out of the negative, which is probably the biggest virtue of being a human. You are blessed. May your book become, a bestseller soon !! I am a voracious reader, and i have recently designed a huge library at my place only to treasure them to the huge collection i already have. e-books is just a 2-3 year old fascination for me, i am writing a lot of them too but i still feel 'love' only when i am holding the book in my hand. 
My book is still on kindle scout for nomination.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

lincolnjcole said:


> I've wanted to try out dragon for a while and maybe I'll finally make the jump and do it. It seems like it could be useful once you learn how to use it.


Dragon Naturally speaking is a revelation for me !! I too would research and read more about it. It appears really useful, so far.


----------



## David Thompson

Rena Arun said:


> Discouraging news about Cave Hill, thought it was a shoe-in, but I hope to hear soon that it's out on KDP, David. You too, Flynn.
> 
> Thank you, Julianne, for the nom! It's amazing how supportive & helpful folks like you are on this thread and that makes such a difference.


No shoe-ins with KS!  Never mind (sob), The Fallen Child is doing well (sob) and Cave Hill is on KDP (sob)

Good luck with Cybele, Rena. And good luck to anyone ending soon or in the WR.

The next Ian Tercaronni Adventure will definitely have a soppy girl/boy cover!


----------



## D A Latham

The more I read on here, the more disheartened I feel. Toying with removing my book and going straight to publication. It seems as though any efforts regarding ks are a bit useless, I mean, if keeping it in hot and trending is pointless, then why bother? Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Jada Ryker

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Hi, Kindle Scout Comrades,
> 
> My book was not selected but I learned a lot from the campaign and am eager to take advantage of any momentum it can provide to a self-publishing launch. Here is where I could use some of your wise counsel: I'm already set up with CreateSpace--cover and interior loaded and some proof copies printed which look fine. (I was one click away from hitting "distribute" when I discovered Kindle Scout.)
> 
> Upon returning to the CreateSpace site after the KS campaign, I see that Amazon can take everything I've uploaded to CreateSpace, send it over to KDP, and I can have both digital and print up and running in no time at all. However, I have learned a few things from the Scout campaign that I would like to implement. Not the least of these is to come up with a more eye-catching cover. I have no idea how long this might take and I don't want to lose any reader interest I might have gained through the Scout campaign. Can I launch with what I have now and make changes later? Is there anything besides the title that can absolutely not be changed?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


As others have said, you have a wonderful story and a great attitude 

You can change the title of your book on Createspace, but you do have to set it up as a new book. I changed the title of my second KS entry yesterday, after publishing it June 6 (campaign ended June 2). It was _The Freak Show Below_. I changed it to _Die and the Family Stone_ (Kirbie Stone and her sisters are main characters). I changed it because I got some negative emails and reviews. Kudos to my wonderful husband. He didn't say "I told you so," even though before I submitted it to KS, he said, "Are you sure you want to go with that?"

CS won't let you change the title because it's associated with the ISBN. KDP doesn't require an ISBN, so you can change the title with KDP. by typing the new one in the box on the first screen. KDP does take some time to show all changes. My title and blurb have changed (less than 12 hours) but the cover hasn't changed yet. Comments on the KDP boards indicate it could take a week to change.

I agree with Julianne. I tried a novelette through the paperback option of KDP as an experiment, since it would be nice to have digital and paperback together. I wasn't pleased with the paperback version. Your results may vary


----------



## David Thompson

D A Latham said:


> The more I read on here, the more disheartened I feel. Toying with removing my book and going straight to publication. It seems as though any efforts regarding ks are a bit useless, I mean, if keeping it in hot and trending is pointless, then why bother? Does anyone else feel this way?


It's like buying a lottery ticket (except the odds are better, but the rewards are less). You have to be in it to win it. Look upon it as a bit of fun...it gets your book in front of some eyes and, if you're very lucky (and a good writer) you may just get selected. (I haven't been, so I'm rethinking my writing ). And you'll meet some nice people along the way, especially on here. I really don't think anyone should get stressed about it. I've seen books that I thought were mediocre to poor win and books I thought were great lose. It's just the luck of the draw. And if you don't believe that, then I suggest you go back over the books that were selected and read their reviews...and look at their sales figures. KS get some right and some wrong...they sure as hell aren't infallible. At the end of the day it's good for them as retailers and good for us as writers. Disheartened? Not at all...


----------



## Patricia KC

D A Latham said:


> The more I read on here, the more disheartened I feel. Toying with removing my book and going straight to publication. It seems as though any efforts regarding ks are a bit useless, I mean, if keeping it in hot and trending is pointless, then why bother? Does anyone else feel this way?


Don't do it. I felt the same way in the middle of my first campaign. I think it's natural. The second campaign, I didn't get disheartened (or in my case, miserable and depressed) until the post campaign waiting period. Both books were selected, much to my surprise. If you believe in your book enough to self-pub, you owe it to yourself to wait it out and give the Kindle Press editors a chance to make their decision.

Hang in there, and good luck!


----------



## David Thompson

Patricia KC said:


> Don't do it. I felt the same way in the middle of my first campaign. I think it's natural. The second campaign, I didn't get disheartened (or in my case, miserable and depressed) until the post campaign waiting period. Both books were selected, much to my surprise. If you believe in your book enough to self-pub, you owe it to yourself to wait it out and give the Kindle Press editors a chance to make their decision.
> 
> Hang in there, and good luck!


Exactly...and in your case both books were great! Also, can you hurry up and get Ghosts out there?....I'm waiting for my free copy!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

D A Latham said:


> The more I read on here, the more disheartened I feel. Toying with removing my book and going straight to publication. It seems as though any efforts regarding ks are a bit useless, I mean, if keeping it in hot and trending is pointless, then why bother? Does anyone else feel this way?


As everyone knows on here, I'm an advocate of 'set it and forget it'.

It's only 45 days maximum, H & T doesn't make any difference, and one's book just may get chosen, so well worth doing. Wandering off and getting on with the next book makes the whole experience less fraught.


----------



## D A Latham

Patricia, Lexi, thanks for your replies. I think where I'm struggling is that it's a game where the rules aren't clear, i.e., that no amount of publicity will make a jot of difference. I just keep thinking that the effort required to keep it hot and trending (it's not been out of the hotlist yet) would be better employed in selling the book.
I've started writing another adult book, a sequel to my last one. It's slow going at the moment which isn't helping.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

D A Latham said:


> Patricia, Lexi, thanks for your replies. I think where I'm struggling is that it's a game where the rules aren't clear, i.e., that no amount of publicity will make a jot of difference. I just keep thinking that the effort required to keep it hot and trending (it's not been out of the hotlist yet) would be better employed in selling the book.
> I've started writing another adult book, a sequel to my last one. It's slow going at the moment which isn't helping.


I think there is only one rule: Kindle Scout editors select books they think they can sell. We can speculate about how that decision is made, but we'll never know.


----------



## Decon

Nominated Ghost in the Park


----------



## jelmerdehaan

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Untangling the Black Web by T.F. Jacobs
> Cybele by Rena Arun
> Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks for nominating my book! 
Read further below...



D A Latham said:


> The more I read on here, the more disheartened I feel. Toying with removing my book and going straight to publication. It seems as though any efforts regarding ks are a bit useless, I mean, if keeping it in hot and trending is pointless, then why bother? Does anyone else feel this way?


I pretty much have the same feeling, because kindle scout doesn't seem transparent. The upside obviously is that it gives you good exposure.

My campaign started with good numbers: it went up and then it slowly went down until it pretty much hit the bottom after two weeks. It seems to me that as soon as your book is not on the front page of kindle scout, the numbers drop quickly. From what I read here about the effectiveness of the hot and trending list, I can only conclude that it will mostly help you to stay on the front page to keep your book exposed.

I hope and I have a feeling that my numbers will go up in the last days (in part because my book will return to the front page of kindle scout -- the last days list).

It seems to me that the exposure from external sources is minimal (after about three weeks it only adds up to 8% of the total).

I hired some promotion: Melanie from Fiverr (30 USD), huge orange (10 USD) and author shout (7.50 USD). Melanie generated a little traffic, but not worth the investment: 35 views after the first 5 days. Of huge orange I noticed no effect at all (in my opinion it's a scam), author shout generated a little over a hundred views.

All in all I would still say that kindle scout is a good experience: it gives you exposure, you get to know some fellow (aspiring) authors and it also helps you to evaluate and understand what makes for good writing (that also sells). It has given me a few idea for future projects.

I'm exited to see how Tropical Nights will do in its last 5 days; for those who haven't read the first chapters as yet, here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2JC9TI5DIXSP1

kind regards, Jelmer.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> Patricia, Lexi, thanks for your replies. I think where I'm struggling is that it's a game where the rules aren't clear, i.e., that no amount of publicity will make a jot of difference. I just keep thinking that the effort required to keep it hot and trending (it's not been out of the hotlist yet) would be better employed in selling the book.
> I've started writing another adult book, a sequel to my last one. It's slow going at the moment which isn't helping.


I think all the hype about the H&T list and page views and such distracts us from one important fact; submitting to KS is exactly the same as submitting to any other publisher. The criteria any publisher uses to select books to publish is always a bit murky. It is never solely about having a kick-ass book and an awesome cover. It's also about what genres are the hottest today, has the publisher accepted a similar work recently, have the editors seen so many submissions with a vampire werewolf love triangle that if they see one more they are going to scream, etc.

Keep in mind that KS is not all about getting selected. (which is good, as they only select 1-3% of submissions.) I am just starting out, with no readership, and a small but growing online platform. I don't have much money to spend on advertising right now. I decided to use KS to get eyes on my books, and have done 4 campaigns so far with Ghost as my 5th. In May, I was making low double digits. In June I broke $50 bucks from book sales for the first time. This month, I'm in line to break $500 for the first time. Next month, who knows? My entire plan to build readership is to use KS and regular new releases to grow.

There are approximately fourteen bazillion Indie authors out there trying to get eyes on their books. Anything you can use to do this that doesn't cost a ton of money is a good thing. At this point, I feel like I'm if pretty good shape to release Ghost whether it's selected or not. Sure, selection would be awesome, but I have a plan either way.

Hope for success, expect failure, and write the next book!


----------



## Patricia KC

David Thompson said:


> Exactly...and in your case both books were great! Also, can you hurry up and get Ghosts out there?....I'm waiting for my free copy!


Thank you for the kind words. Ghosts is in the hands of the production team and should be available next week, or the week after, or the week after that...sometime soon, anyway!


----------



## Patricia KC

D A Latham said:


> Patricia, Lexi, thanks for your replies. I think where I'm struggling is that it's a game where the rules aren't clear, i.e., that no amount of publicity will make a jot of difference. I just keep thinking that the effort required to keep it hot and trending (it's not been out of the hotlist yet) would be better employed in selling the book.
> I've started writing another adult book, a sequel to my last one. It's slow going at the moment which isn't helping.





Lexi Revellian said:


> As everyone knows on here, I'm an advocate of 'set it and forget it'.
> 
> It's only 45 days maximum, H & T doesn't make any difference, and one's book just may get chosen, so well worth doing. Wandering off and getting on with the next book makes the whole experience less fraught.


I've become a big fan of Lexi's "set it and forget it" route. At this point in your campaign, you could well switch to that track and start planning your selling-the-book promo. I see you're in H&T today, and you will no doubt get back there at the end (and may well stay there until the end.) In a prime example of do-as-I-say-not-as-I-did advice, relax. Breathe. And above all, don't self-reject. That way guarantees non-selection. Remaining in the game gives you a fighting chance.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think all the hype about the H&T list and page views and such distracts us from one important fact; submitting to KS is exactly the same as submitting to any other publisher. The criteria any publisher uses to select books to publish is always a bit murky. It is never solely about having a kick-ass book and an awesome cover. It's also about what genres are the hottest today, has the publisher accepted a similar work recently, have the editors seen so many submissions with a vampire werewolf love triangle that if they see one more they are going to scream, etc.


This. So much, this.

(Also the rest of Julianne's post. I reacted to the first paragraph before I finished reading.  )


----------



## D A Latham

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think all the hype about the H&T list and page views and such distracts us from one important fact; submitting to KS is exactly the same as submitting to any other publisher. The criteria any publisher uses to select books to publish is always a bit murky. It is never solely about having a kick-ass book and an awesome cover. It's also about what genres are the hottest today, has the publisher accepted a similar work recently, have the editors seen so many submissions with a vampire werewolf love triangle that if they see one more they are going to scream, etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that KS is not all about getting selected. (which is good, as they only select 1-3% of submissions.) I am just starting out, with no readership, and a small but growing online platform. I don't have much money to spend on advertising right now. I decided to use KS to get eyes on my books, and have done 4 campaigns so far with Ghost as my 5th. In May, I was making low double digits. In June I broke $50 bucks from book sales for the first time. This month, I'm in line to break $500 for the first time. Next month, who knows? My entire plan to build readership is to use KS and regular new releases to grow.
> 
> There are approximately fourteen bazillion Indie authors out there trying to get eyes on their books. Anything you can use to do this that doesn't cost a ton of money is a good thing. At this point, I feel like I'm if pretty good shape to release Ghost whether it's selected or not. Sure, selection would be awesome, but I have a plan either way.
> 
> Hope for success, expect failure, and write the next book!


I already sell quite a lot of books. I'm a bit of an 'old hand' so to speak. I thought I'd give scout a go because I've written this book in a completely new genre and new pen name. 
Am currently on 5.4k views, 83% of which is from external sources. I'm a bit of a whizz with Facebook advertising. I'm just annoyed that no matter what I do, it doesn't actually count, which seems unfair.


----------



## Patricia KC

D A Latham said:


> I already sell quite a lot of books. I'm a bit of an 'old hand' so to speak. I thought I'd give scout a go because I've written this book in a completely new genre and new pen name.
> Am currently on 5.4k views, 83% of which is from external sources. I'm a bit of a whizz with Facebook advertising. I'm just annoyed that no matter what I do, it doesn't actually count, which seems unfair.


Remember, the KS guidelines and FAQ never say "books with the most nominations win."

From the FAQ (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help)


> How do you decide which books receive a Kindle Press publishing contract?
> Nominations give us an idea of which books readers think are great and ready to be published; the rest is up to the Kindle Scout team who then reviews books for potential publication. You can increase the likelihood of selection by adhering closely to our Eligibility & Content Guidelines and by submitting a fully finished, professionally copyedited manuscript.


What KS does is get eyes on your book, both from a potential publisher and potential readers, which should be good for your new pen name and new genre.


----------



## greatbrit

D A Latham said:


> The more I read on here, the more disheartened I feel. Toying with removing my book and going straight to publication. It seems as though any efforts regarding ks are a bit useless, I mean, if keeping it in hot and trending is pointless, then why bother? Does anyone else feel this way?


What I find disheartening is the amount of money people spend trying to get page views and to be in H&T. IMO, that is 100% the wrong reason to be spending anything on your submission. Do you think Amazon cares if you show them how good you are at marketing? They are AMAZON. They don't need you to generate a few extra sales, TYVM. Don't you think they treat most external views as biased and unreliable, anyway? If you ask me to vote, and I vote, does that mean I loved your book, or was I just passing on the favor? If you pay to give your book exposure, do you think the people who click (legitimately, or not) are interested in your book, or are they interested in a free book?

As most of us know by now, Scout appears to look at the book regardless of views and hots, and chooses, just like any publisher, if they think the book is worthy (where worthy might mean well written, and might also mean it is a genre they are currently interested in promoting).

Is there a reason to spend money? Yes, there is. When you are a Scout submission, you are getting tons of free views, and any genuine promoting you do (by genuine, I mean real potential buyers, not services that throw votes your way with no chance of a future sale) will add to that number. So, if in the future you publish your book, either selfpub, or tradpub, you can now notify Amazon and they will send out FREE advertising to all the people who voted. YUUUUGE. You should do far better than you would have done without first trying Scout.

Now, there's one point where I tend to disagree with the common consensus, and that is *momentum*. The argument goes that you want to publish quickly, while the book is still fresh in the minds of the voters. But is that true? Couldn't I have Amazon notify you months (or perhaps years) later, and you would still click through to have another look at that book you once voted on? I say this, because I am still considering going the trad route (although I am being swayed by some compelling arguments against, notably from Bill). If, some time in the future, I get published, or self publish, I still think that Amazon blast will be immensely helpful to initial sales and reviews.

Bottom line: Please, do not spend your money for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Decon

Lexi Revellian said:


> As everyone knows on here, I'm an advocate of 'set it and forget it'.
> 
> It's only 45 days maximum, H & T doesn't make any difference, and one's book just may get chosen, so well worth doing. Wandering off and getting on with the next book makes the whole experience less fraught.


Hi, Lexi, long time no see. I see your signature has grown somewhat over the years.

I'm with you on submitting and getting on with business, but then maybe that's because of my experience of authonomy way back in the day and their futile selection process which took forever and a day in participation to get to the editor's desk. At least with kindle scout they are genuine in looking for books to publish in a short space of time.

I'm in the process of submitting mine in the next few days. I have the print and eBook cover and I've already formatted it for print and as an eBook, so really I could publish on Amazon today, but I always planned on sitting out the summer and publishing around Sept/Oct anyway. Sitting on kindle scout won't harm.

Though I'd love to get picked up by them, I won't be pushing it other than listing on here because I'm too far into the next book and I want to get that finished. The only thing I'll be checking is my emails for a yes or a no. If it's no, then no problem, I'll just hit publish.


----------



## Used To Be BH

D A Latham said:


> I already sell quite a lot of books. I'm a bit of an 'old hand' so to speak. I thought I'd give scout a go because I've written this book in a completely new genre and new pen name.
> Am currently on 5.4k views, 83% of which is from external sources. I'm a bit of a whizz with Facebook advertising. I'm just annoyed that no matter what I do, it doesn't actually count, which seems unfair.


I understand how you feel, but keep in mind a few things:

First, as Julianne points out, KS never claims that the selection is done on the basis of the stats, though it does imply some role. Ironically, when KS debuted, many critics attacked it as "just a popularity contest"; I'm actually glad it's not that. If it were, click farms would be making a mess of it the same way they are with KU.

Second, publishers are never all that transparent about their selection process. At least KS doesn't hold onto the book for months. There's a clear timeline, which if more than you'll get most places.

Third, what you do does count, but just not in quite the way you imagined. Good stats don't guarantee selection, though I suspect they may help in borderline cases. What they do definitely help with, though, is the eventual launch. If it's a Kindle Press launch, all of those nominators get free copies (which count as sales for ranking purposes). Those give your book a nice push. Also, nominators are encouraged to review your book, another benefit. If it's an indie launch, the KS exposure can translate into much stronger results. My KS reject performed far better as a new release than any of my other books--ever. More sales, more pages read, more early organic reviews. In three months I made more in royalties than I had in the previous two years. The book stayed between 2000 and 5000 in rank almost the entire time. Not all of that is due to KS, but the persistent of KS and KP titles in my also boughts suggest it must have been a factor.

I suspect the stats are more about attracting users to the KS site than they are about selection--but I figure that, if they work to my advantage, so what? I'm working on my next KS submission, and I may well run every book that's genre-appropriate through the process. In exchange for waiting 45 days, even if I'm not selected, I get exposure I'd have a hard time replicating on my own.

Of course, since you've indicated you're already a strong seller, the benefit to you might not be as great as it was to me, but I would suspect you'll probably get some boost from it.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Decon said:


> Hi, Lexi, long time no see. I see your signature has grown somewhat over the years.
> 
> I'm with you on submitting and getting on with business, but then maybe that's because of my experience of authonomy way back in the day and their futile selection process which took forever and a day in participation to get to the editor's desk. At least with kindle scout they are genuine in looking for books to publish in a short space of time.


Hi Decon! Authonomy didn't give anyone a contract for years - did they ever have a successful author from the site apart from Miranda Dickinson? Futile is the word.


----------



## Rena Arun

My stats have been bouncing in the rubber room along with me! 😂 No doubt when I come down to earth it will be with a crash-bang-thud but you won't hear a whimper out of me. For a first-time author like me, KS is a win-win opportunity no matter what.


----------



## Decon

Lexi Revellian said:


> Hi Decon! Authonomy didn't give anyone a contract for years - did they ever have a successful author from the site apart from Miranda Dickinson? Futile is the word.


There was one other, but I can't remember the title. I think it was set in Bradford and about gangs in the 1970s. Some were picked up from down the slush pile that had nothing to do with getting a Harper Collins review. Miranda did really will with A Fairytale in New York. The other difference was that it was more about print distribution. Her books were in all the major stores and supermarkets in the UK. I bought a copy at Frankfurt Airport.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> I already sell quite a lot of books. I'm a bit of an 'old hand' so to speak. I thought I'd give scout a go because I've written this book in a completely new genre and new pen name.
> Am currently on 5.4k views, 83% of which is from external sources. I'm a bit of a whizz with Facebook advertising. I'm just annoyed that no matter what I do, it doesn't actually count, which seems unfair.


Nothing wrong with getting eyes on a book in a new genre, and your stats are excellent. Building a readership for a new genre is very similar to starting at the bottom, like I did. You have to build that reader-base for the new genre from the ground up.

I think Scout can also be used to boost flagging sales. There was a NYT bestselling Indie author who had a Scout run recently and was selected. I looked into it, and her bestseller was a while back, so I think she wisely used Scout and being published by KP to get a little new blood into her readership. I haven't read her book yet, but it looks awesome.

Other than that, I don't see Scout being much use to an established author. If one is already making the bucks on one's own, why submit to any publisher? If I could have the money and the control all at once, I wouldn't need Scout. But is is a great way to go if one is just starting out in self-publishing, like I am. Been writing for ages, but self-publishing is new to me.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

greatbrit said:


> Now, there's one point where I tend to disagree with the common consensus, and that is *momentum*. The argument goes that you want to publish quickly, while the book is still fresh in the minds of the voters. But is that true? Couldn't I have Amazon notify you months (or perhaps years) later, and you would still click through to have another look at that book you once voted on? I say this, because I am still considering going the trad route (although I am being swayed by some compelling arguments against, notably from Bill). If, some time in the future, I get published, or self publish, I still think that Amazon blast will be immensely helpful to initial sales and reviews.


I only have my own experience to draw on, and not enough of a database to be certain of anything, but I can tell you what happened to me. I had a middlin' run with my 2nd Scout campaign, Wyrd House. 1.1k views and 219 hours H&T. Published it right away when it was declined, and had somewhere between 20 and 30 books sold, which is not bad for it being only my second novel published when I had no newsletter and no reader-base at all. Scout run #4 was Teatime. Had similar stats during the run. I waited to publish it around two weeks after it was not selected. I think it got maybe 3 sales on release day, and has under-performed since then.

Perhaps it simply isn't people's cup of tea, but I can only work with what I know. With Nick, campaign #4, I tried a free release for the first few days. Released right away, gave away around 1200 copies, and it is by far my biggest seller since then. Nick is most of the reason I'm jumping from $50 in sales to ten times that in one month. I'm following the exact same plan with Ghost, so we'll see what happens next month with my sales. I am not expecting a 5x jump, lol, but it would be nice to break a thousand for the first time. Since I only started self-publishing in January of this year, and not knowing what the heck I was doing at all, I think I'm right on track for making a go of this entire book writing thing.

As always, those are just one person's experiences. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Decon

Rena Arun said:


> My stats have been bouncing in the rubber room along with me! &#128514; No doubt when I come down to earth it will be with a crash-bang-thud but you won't hear a whimper out of me. For a first-time author like me, KS is a win-win opportunity no matter what.


Nominated Cybele


----------



## Rena Arun

Decon said:


> Nominated Cybele


Yaaay!  Thank you, Decon!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

D A Latham said:


> I already sell quite a lot of books. I'm a bit of an 'old hand' so to speak. I thought I'd give scout a go because I've written this book in a completely new genre and new pen name.
> Am currently on 5.4k views, 83% of which is from external sources. I'm a bit of a whizz with Facebook advertising. I'm just annoyed that no matter what I do, it doesn't actually count, which seems unfair.


I wish I knew the secret to Facebook ads. I admit I'm not very successful with them. Would love to know how you do it.


----------



## James.L.G

TF Jacobs said:


> Thanks so much for that Rena, very encouraging! I have Cybele nominated too, and I'm looking forward to reading it. Regardless of what happens with selection, I can tell you have a winner.
> 
> Also, thank you to JD, Ajit and Julianne.
> 
> Now I'm super curious to look into the Dragon NaturallySpeak. I tried some knock off version a few years back and couldn't seem to get much traction, but you've nearly tripled your productivity, which is incredible!
> 
> Also sorry to hear Cave Hill wasn't selected, I enjoyed the sample on Scout. I'm sure the release will still do well.


Ditto on the nomination of Cybele. I love the cover.
Unless I'm mistaken my past nominations shows Untangling The Black Web might have some exciting news.



D A Latham said:


> The more I read on here, the more disheartened I feel. Toying with removing my book and going straight to publication. It seems as though any efforts regarding ks are a bit useless, I mean, if keeping it in hot and trending is pointless, then why bother? Does anyone else feel this way?


In my opinion, it appears that you wrote a fantastic book and THAT is what KS are looking for, so you already did what you need to do. All the other stuff is bonus and shows you have some kind of platform.


----------



## David Thompson

Congratulations to TF and Untangling the Black Web! Fantastic!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Woo-hoo TF!  So awesome to see some good news in the group!  I had a good feeling about Untangling.  Awesome cover and excellent excerpt.  Well done!


----------



## Cecelia

greatbrit said:


> What I find disheartening is the amount of money people spend trying to get page views and to be in H&T. IMO, that is 100% the wrong reason to be spending anything on your submission. Do you think Amazon cares if you show them how good you are at marketing? They are AMAZON. They don't need you to generate a few extra sales, TYVM. Don't you think they treat most external views as biased and unreliable, anyway? If you ask me to vote, and I vote, does that mean I loved your book, or was I just passing on the favor? If you pay to give your book exposure, do you think the people who click (legitimately, or not) are interested in your book, or are they interested in a free book?
> 
> As most of us know by now, Scout appears to look at the book regardless of views and hots, and chooses, just like any publisher, if they think the book is worthy (where worthy might mean well written, and might also mean it is a genre they are currently interested in promoting).
> 
> Bottom line: Please, do not spend your money for the wrong reasons.


Thanks for posting. I am shocked that an industry has grown fleecing poor writers who want to "win" the game of Kindle Scouting. There is some value in a campaign as free advertising, and you could launch a book later using the votes you received.

The heart wants to pour everything into your book - but remember launching a book is also a business matter. You want sales revenue to someday exceed monetary investment.


----------



## D A Latham

Nikki Landis Author said:


> I wish I knew the secret to Facebook ads. I admit I'm not very successful with them. Would love to know how you do it.


The secret is to purchase great pictures, then test, test and test some more. Spend per click should be no more than 10% of the revenue you get for each book. Once you find a winning formula, scale it up.
Once it's scaled up, it's usually set and forget. I just monitor the comments after that so that I can engage with readers.
The problem I often find, and what prompted me to move to a more mainstream genre, is that the Facebook censors are getting ever stricter on images. Even male torsos are deemed 'nudity' and not allowed, which is tricky when you write smut.

As for not spending on my KS submission. I'm of the belief that whatever you do in life, you should give it your all. If I'm gonna enter a contest, I enter to win and gain maximum benefit from it. I'm struggling with KS because I've discovered that nothing makes any difference. That to me is counter-intuitive.


----------



## Cecelia

D A Latham said:


> I'm struggling with KS because I've discovered that nothing makes any difference. That to me is counter-intuitive.


Perhaps the *something that makes a difference* is something you have not considered yet. We know the selection appears unrelated to views, which is actually good news for some authors.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Congratulations Jacob !! So 'Untangling the Black web' gets selected...whooo

A great knock man !! May it become a bestseller too. Somehow my gut feeling was that it would surely get selected. So a nicely written book with fairly good statistics does get selected.

I wish you more success !!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Congrats to black web, so glad it got picked, had it on me 'yes' list from the start!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. Happy hump day, all of you working stiffs. I'm right there with you, just trying to make it to Friday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Cybele by Rena Arun
4 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
5 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
5 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
12 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
12 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
12 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
15 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
17 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
19 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
23 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
23 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Rena Arun

James.L.G said:


> Ditto on the nomination of Cybele. I love the cover.
> Unless I'm mistaken my past nominations shows Untangling The Black Web might have some exciting news.


Thank you so much, James!

T.F,

You do indeed have some exciting news to celebrate! And I get a free book I'm dying to read! 
---Congratulations on Black Web! It's so very good to see a well-deserved win


----------



## AnitaLouise

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think all the hype about the H&T list and page views and such distracts us from one important fact; submitting to KS is exactly the same as submitting to any other publisher. The criteria any publisher uses to select books to publish is always a bit murky. It is never solely about having a kick-ass book and an awesome cover. It's also about what genres are the hottest today, has the publisher accepted a similar work recently, have the editors seen so many submissions with a vampire werewolf love triangle that if they see one more they are going to scream, etc.
> 
> Keep in mind that KS is not all about getting selected. (which is good, as they only select 1-3% of submissions.) I am just starting out, with no readership, and a small but growing online platform. I don't have much money to spend on advertising right now. I decided to use KS to get eyes on my books, and have done 4 campaigns so far with Ghost as my 5th. In May, I was making low double digits. In June I broke $50 bucks from book sales for the first time. This month, I'm in line to break $500 for the first time. Next month, who knows? My entire plan to build readership is to use KS and regular new releases to grow.
> 
> There are approximately fourteen bazillion Indie authors out there trying to get eyes on their books. Anything you can use to do this that doesn't cost a ton of money is a good thing. At this point, I feel like I'm if pretty good shape to release Ghost whether it's selected or not. Sure, selection would be awesome, but I have a plan either way.
> 
> Hope for success, expect failure, and write the next book!


Julianne, I love your advice & transparency. Right on! I couldn't agree more. &#128077; Love being a part of this group of writers. &#128526;

Top 3 books have been nominated.


----------



## KateWarren

For me I think the stress with Kindle Scout also has alot to do with how public this process is. All of my friends, family, acquaintances, work colleagues, neighbours (should I go on) know about this now, and if I dont succeed they will know that too. For me its a bit like telling everyone you are pregnant in the very early stages! It is certainly not for the faint hearted.


----------



## TF Jacobs

James.L.G said:


> Ditto on the nomination of Cybele. I love the cover.
> Unless I'm mistaken my past nominations shows Untangling The Black Web might have some exciting news.
> 
> In my opinion, it appears that you wrote a fantastic book and THAT is what KS are looking for, so you already did what you need to do. All the other stuff is bonus and shows you have some kind of platform.


James, I think you may have seen the news before me! I saw the email come in last night and figured it was going to be a rejection, and couldn't believe it when I saw the news. I'm through the roof excited that Untangling the Black Web was selected.
Thank you James, Julianne, David, Ajit, T E, and Rena for the congrats, and thank you all so much for the guidance and support! I can't wait to release it!



KateWarren said:


> For me I think the stress with Kindle Scout also has alot to do with how public this process is. All of my friends, family, acquaintances, work colleagues, neighbours (should I go on) know about this now, and if I dont succeed they will know that too. For me its a bit like telling everyone you are pregnant in the very early stages! It is certainly not for the faint hearted.


Kate, I know how you feel. I'd been preparing myself for rejection, and found solace in the fact that some great books hadn't been selected. Impulse Spy, and Ryan Kaine have been doing stellar in sales and reviews. Julianne has mentioned going from $50 to $500 in sales and she also commands great reviews. Lincoln's Everett Exorcism had a huge campaign and I'm certain it will do really well when it is released. David also wrote what looks to be an excellent one with Cave Hill and he continues to put them out as quite the prolific author.

So regardless of what happens with selection, you are in good company. Best of luck in your final days! I have everyone on the list saved or nominated


----------



## sheritybemy

TF Jacobs said:


> James, I think you may have seen the news before me! I saw the email come in last night and figured it was going to be a rejection, and couldn't believe it when I saw the news. I'm through the roof excited that Untangling the Black Web was selected.
> Thank you James, Julianne, David, Ajit, T E, and Rena for the congrats, and thank you all so much for the guidance and support! I can't wait to release it!
> Kate, I know how you feel. I'd been preparing myself for rejection, and found solace in the fact that some great books hadn't been selected. Impulse Spy, and Ryan Kaine have been doing stellar in sales and reviews. Julianne has mentioned going from $50 to $500 in sales and she also commands great reviews. Lincoln's Everett Exorcism had a huge campaign and I'm certain it will do really well when it is released. David also wrote what looks to be an excellent one with Cave Hill and he continues to put them out as quite the prolific author.
> 
> So regardless of what happens with selection, you are in good company. Best of luck in your final days! I have everyone on the list saved or nominated


Congrats. It's a killer cover. It looked like a winner from the start.

Bemy


----------



## Rena Arun

TF Jacobs said:


> Kate, I know how you feel. I'd been preparing myself for rejection, and found solace in the fact that some great books hadn't been selected. Impulse Spy, and Ryan Kaine have been doing stellar in sales and reviews. Julianne has mentioned going from $50 to $500 in sales and she also commands great reviews. Lincoln's Everett Exorcism had a huge campaign and I'm certain it will do really well when it is released. David also wrote what looks to be an excellent one with Cave Hill and he continues to put them out as quite the prolific author.
> 
> So regardless of what happens with selection, you are in good company. Best of luck in your final days! I have everyone on the list saved or nominated


Just one more name to add to that stellar company TF mentioned. Skye Mackinnon's Heart of Time has been doing well and pre-orders for her Winter Princess have reached over 500! (Kudos to her!)

TF is a wonderful writer and the KS editors noticed and awarded him a well-deserved contract, but I too am preparing myself for disappointment as the odds are long for the stars to align in such a perfect configuration of publisher's taste, market forces, and literary merit.

So, Kate, for the time being, we'll all hang in the balance together!


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

KateWarren said:


> For me I think the stress with Kindle Scout also has alot to do with how public this process is. All of my friends, family, acquaintances, work colleagues, neighbors (should I go on) know about this now, and if I don't succeed they will know that too. For me its a bit like telling everyone you are pregnant in the very early stages! It is certainly not for the faint hearted.


Exactly! Even though I knew from the outset it was a long-shot I had to present it to friends and family as the opportunity of a lifetime (which in a way it was) in order to get their enthusiasm up. Now, they're offering sympathy for my "setback!" That's okay. After I self-publish, they'll be congratulating me for my "comeback." lol

Still, can you imagine buying a lottery ticket and then asking all your acquaintances to wish you luck on your big venture?


----------



## Jill James

Yay! Untangling the Black Web was chosen. I was beginning to think KS was never going to pick another book! Whew!! Can't wait to get my copy!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KateWarren said:


> For me I think the stress with Kindle Scout also has alot to do with how public this process is. All of my friends, family, acquaintances, work colleagues, neighbours (should I go on) know about this now, and if I dont succeed they will know that too. For me its a bit like telling everyone you are pregnant in the very early stages! It is certainly not for the faint hearted.


There were concerns when KS first launched that fans would think less of authors who weren't selected, but that doesn't appear to be the case. After all, nobody succeeds at every single thing they do. However, we can all make success out of the experience by launching our rejected books as well as we can. As I've indicated elsewhere, the KS exposure can be turned into great launches that will more than make up for not being selected originally.


----------



## Used To Be BH

TF Jacobs said:


> James, I think you may have seen the news before me! I saw the email come in last night and figured it was going to be a rejection, and couldn't believe it when I saw the news. I'm through the roof excited that Untangling the Black Web was selected.


Congratulations! It's always nice to get good news--and nice to be reminded that KS does occasionally select books.


----------



## margiebk

Hi all,

I only just discovered this board. Thanks to those who created it and maintain it.

My novel just went up on the Kindle Scout site, and I'd greatly appreciate any nominations I can get: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38XQ9FQIE1SR

I've been writing screenplays for a number of years. You can check out some of my short films at my website, www.marjorykaptanoglu.com. Being writers, you may enjoy "Dead in the Room." My book on the Scout site, DREADMARROW THIEF, began life as a screenplay. After it won a big screenwriting contest, I decided to write it as a novel as well.

Anyway, thanks for listening, and I'll be doing my best to support the other authors on this board. I did nominate "Untangling the Black Web," and was happy to see it's been selected. Congrats, T. F. Jacobs!

It's going to take a while to read this thread, but I'm working on it.

All the best,
Margie


----------



## Rena Arun

margiebk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I only just discovered this board. Thanks to those who created it and maintain it.
> 
> My novel just went up on the Kindle Scout site, and I'd greatly appreciate any nominations I can get: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/38XQ9FQIE1SR
> 
> I've been writing screenplays for a number of years. You can check out some of my short films at my website, www.marjorykaptanoglu.com. Being writers, you may enjoy "Dead in the Room." My book on the Scout site, DREADMARROW THIEF, began life as a screenplay. After it won a big screenwriting contest, I decided to write it as a novel as well.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening, and I'll be doing my best to support the other authors on this board. I did nominate "Untangling the Black Web," and was happy to see it's been selected. Congrats, T. F. Jacobs!
> 
> It's going to take a while to read this thread, but I'm working on it.
> 
> All the best,
> Margie


Welcome, Margie! 
There's a lot of folks with experience and know-how on this thread, and I've found them all to be most helpful. I'd already read your excerpt and had Dreadmarrow on my save list - It sounds fabulous. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Jennifer Bull

T E Scott Writer said:


> Great, I'll put in 'dead close to reality', 'kelpie snow' and 'raven's peak'. I'll give bar girl a shot too, not my usual genre but people always love a freebie!


Thanks, TE!


----------



## margiebk

Rena Arun said:


> Welcome, Margie!
> There's a lot of folks with experience and know-how on this thread, and I've found them all to be most helpful. I'd already read your excerpt and had Dreadmarrow on my save list - It sounds fabulous. Good luck to ya!


Thanks, Rena! So glad you liked it. I see you only have 1 day left in your campaign, so I'll check out your book today. Good luck!!


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

ajitkpanicker said:


> That's sad Flynn, but i really love your spirits. Though you lost it, you have actually won it over. You see the positive out of the negative, which is probably the biggest virtue of being a human. You are blessed. May your book become, a bestseller soon !! I am a voracious reader, and i have recently designed a huge library at my place only to treasure them to the huge collection i already have. e-books is just a 2-3 year old fascination for me, i am writing a lot of them too but i still feel 'love' only when i am holding the book in my hand.
> My book is still on kindle scout for nomination.


Thanks for the kind words, Ajit! With online friends like you, who can be discouraged? Thanks also to Jada and Julianne for the excellent advice as well as Rena, David, and anyone I might have missed for the well-wishing. One of the fantastic things about this thread is the support doesn't end when the campaigns do. There is so much to learn here for life and success after Kindle Scout.
Rena and Ijit: I've got both your books nominated. Two books at once with Indian narrative view: too cool. Also, Rena, I love your Author Bio, especially your answer to question number one. That's a keeper quote!

About me
Rena Arun is a writer from India who grew up in the American South. When she was a little girl, she thought the moon followed her around. Now she knows it does but suspects the same is true for everyone.

Q. What books have influenced your life the most?
A.
*The books I keep going back to are ones written by authors who love their characters enough to keep them real.*
Q. Why do you write?
A.
I write because I can't sing.
Q. When did you decide to become a writer?
A.
After I read a novel that made me feel like I'd made a friend, I decided the only thing better would be to write a novel that would make me a friend.


----------



## arivoli

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi scouters, hope you're all doing well. Just wondering if anyone has any free or 99c books at the moment? Looking for things to pop in my newsletter. Scifi or fantasy preferred but will consider anything.
> 
> Still nominating from the list!


Several of my books are $.99. Including my new book, Unknown Presence.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Ajit! With online friends like you, who can be discouraged? Thanks also to Jada and Julianne for the excellent advice as well as Rena, David, and anyone I might have missed for the well-wishing. One of the fantastic things about this thread is the support doesn't end when the campaigns do. There is so much to learn here for life and success after Kindle Scout.
> Rena and Ijit: I've got both your books nominated. Two books at once with Indian narrative view: too cool. Also, Rena, I love your Author Bio, especially your answer to question number one. That's a keeper quote!
> 
> About me
> Rena Arun is a writer from India who grew up in the American South. When she was a little girl, she thought the moon followed her around. Now she knows it does but suspects the same is true for everyone.
> 
> Q. What books have influenced your life the most?
> A.
> *The books I keep going back to are ones written by authors who love their characters enough to keep them real.*
> Q. Why do you write?
> A.
> I write because I can't sing.
> Q. When did you decide to become a writer?
> A.
> After I read a novel that made me feel like I'd made a friend, I decided the only thing better would be to write a novel that would make me a friend.


Thanks for making my belief stronger that it is the positive attitude towards life which makes the real difference. Gratitude for nominating and liking the Indian narrative style.
The three authors i strongly felt would make it were TF Jacobs, Rena Arun and Julliane . One of these authors 'Jacob' has already made it. Looking forward to see the rest two.
Secondly, for all who have read the excerpt of my book, may not completely relate, because it is mostly in an Indian setting. But it , for sure brings out the rich Indian Culture throughout the book.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Congratulations to TF Jacobs. I can't wait to get my free copy of Untangling the Black Web!


----------



## Rena Arun

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Rena and Ijit: I've got both your books nominated. Two books at once with Indian narrative view: too cool. Also, Rena, I love your Author Bio, especially your answer to question number one. That's a keeper quote!


You're very kind, Flynn. Thank you. I hope you know it means a lot.

Looking forward to hearing about "I Rode for the Wigglin' W" going up on KDP (as well as news of your grandchild's birth! 



ajitkpanicker said:


> The three authors i strongly felt would make it were TF Jacobs, Rena Arun and Julliane . One of these authors 'Jacob' has already made it. Looking forward to see the rest two.


Love your vote of confidence, Ajit! Keep that positive attitude up for all our sakes as mine tends to flag rather a lot! Wishing the same for your novel as well, though I feel confident that whatever the venue may be, much success is in the cards.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

arivoli said:


> Several of my books are $.99. Including my new book, Unknown Presence.


Excellent, will squeeze you in!


----------



## margiebk

margiebk said:


> Thanks, Rena! So glad you liked it. I see you only have 1 day left in your campaign, so I'll check out your book today. Good luck!!


Rena, just to follow up, I did check out your book and loved the writing. I've nominated it. Hope it gets selected .


----------



## Rena Arun

margiebk said:


> Rena, just to follow up, I did check out your book and loved the writing. I've nominated it. Hope it gets selected .


That's SO good to hear on the eve of my upcoming Harrowing Last Day, haha  Thank you!


----------



## margiebk

I have a question. Some people seem to know how many Kindle Scout page views they have. How would one find out this information?

Thanks!
Margie


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

margiebk said:


> I have a question. Some people seem to know how many Kindle Scout page views they have. How would one find out this information?
> 
> Thanks!
> Margie


When you go into your Kindle Scout campaign you click on "view all campaign stats" this will show you views etc. Just remember, views are not nominations, you will never know how many of those there are.

DMC


----------



## KateWarren

TF Jacobs said:


> James, I think you may have seen the news before me! I saw the email come in last night and figured it was going to be a rejection, and couldn't believe it when I saw the news. I'm through the roof excited that Untangling the Black Web was selected.
> Thank you James, Julianne, David, Ajit, T E, and Rena for the congrats, and thank you all so much for the guidance and support! I can't wait to release it!
> Kate, I know how you feel. I'd been preparing myself for rejection, and found solace in the fact that some great books hadn't been selected. Impulse Spy, and Ryan Kaine have been doing stellar in sales and reviews. Julianne has mentioned going from $50 to $500 in sales and she also commands great reviews. Lincoln's Everett Exorcism had a huge campaign and I'm certain it will do really well when it is released. David also wrote what looks to be an excellent one with Cave Hill and he continues to put them out as quite the prolific author.
> 
> So regardless of what happens with selection, you are in good company. Best of luck in your final days! I have everyone on the list saved or nominated


Congrats on being select TJ, that's such good news - just saw my email this morning regarding my free copy!

I think I can deal with the rejection in itself, its just that its so public. But, I know you have to take a chance and keep your chin up!


----------



## margiebk

DMChappellAuthor said:


> When you go into your Kindle Scout campaign you click on "view all campaign stats" this will show you views etc. Just remember, views are not nominations, you will never know how many of those there are.
> 
> DMC


Thank you, DMC! I don't know how I missed that. Anyway, they don't seem to have updated the numbers yet, but the campaign just started today. Too bad we don't get to know about the nominations.


----------



## KateWarren

Rena Arun said:


> Just one more name to add to that stellar company TF mentioned. Skye Mackinnon's Heart of Time has been doing well and pre-orders for her Winter Princess have reached over 500! (Kudos to her!)
> 
> TF is a wonderful writer and the KS editors noticed and awarded him a well-deserved contract, but I too am preparing myself for disappointment as the odds are long for the stars to align in such a perfect configuration of publisher's taste, market forces, and literary merit.
> 
> So, Kate, for the time being, we'll all hang in the balance together!


Yes that is all we can do!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> You're very kind, Flynn. Thank you. I hope you know it means a lot.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about "I Rode for the Wigglin' W" going up on KDP (as well as news of your grandchild's birth!
> Love your vote of confidence, Ajit! Keep that positive attitude up for all our sakes as mine tends to flag rather a lot! Wishing the same for your novel as well, though I feel confident that whatever the venue may be, much success is in the cards.


No doubt about it ! Where there is a will there is a way. No platform can assure our instant and grand success. It is the small steps we take everyday, which would for sure, make the difference.
I strongly believe in this statement, " Either i'll find my way or make one"
Best wishes Rena ! Success is for sure on the cards ! Let the venue come along.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

margiebk said:


> Thank you, DMC! I don't know how I missed that. Anyway, they don't seem to have updated the numbers yet, but the campaign just started today. Too bad we don't get to know about the nominations.


It only updates once a day, at something like 5am Eastern. So tomorrow you'll be able to see the stats for today. Wishing you a fantabulous campaign! There's loads of information in this thread. It's worth going back a bit and reading some of it.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Oh wow! I'm so glad I found this fantastic thread.

Yet another Scout first timer here and I'm really appreciating all the supportive comments that have been passed around in this thread.

I'm on day 2 of my campaign for The Hills of Mare Imbrium https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3UIOYAFZEN8DU
and looking forward to learning from all of you as I go through this crazy ride.


----------



## Rachel W

Congratulations TF, well done - the excerpt looked fantastic and I'm looking forward to my free copy!  Is anyone else still in the waiting room?  I've been here for 10 days now and its very frustrating watching everyone else get their news either way - I feel like I've been forgotten.


----------



## David Thompson

Rachel W said:


> Congratulations TF, well done - the excerpt looked fantastic and I'm looking forward to my free copy! Is anyone else still in the waiting room? I've been here for 10 days now and its very frustrating watching everyone else get their news either way - I feel like I've been forgotten.


Although they only took six days for Cave Hill, they took twelve for each of the other three...not long to go. Fingers crossed you get a positive email!! Good luck.


----------



## Rachel W

Thanks David, I guess I'm just being impatient. It doesn't help that I'm on holiday just now with not much else to occupy me!  On the bright side, both my paperback and ebook are formatted to perfection - ready to upload as soon as I get the green light (or red light, whichever way you look at it).


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday, folks. Another beautiful day coming up.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Cybele by Rena Arun
3 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
4 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
4 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
11 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
11 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
11 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
14 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
16 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
18 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
22 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
22 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
28 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
28 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## sheritybemy

Got

LAST DAY LEFT!  Cybele by Rena Arun

Nominated. Good luck.

Bemy


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rachel W said:


> Congratulations TF, well done - the excerpt looked fantastic and I'm looking forward to my free copy! Is anyone else still in the waiting room? I've been here for 10 days now and its very frustrating watching everyone else get their news either way - I feel like I've been forgotten.


Hi Rachel,

Keep your hopes alive ! If its still in the waiting room, it means 'Your book' is obviously a quality read. May be they are considering, few more before they finally say a 'Big Yes' to you. My best wishes for it to become a bestseller, whatever be the result.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Love your vote of confidence, Ajit! Keep that positive attitude up for all our sakes as mine tends to flag rather a lot! Wishing the same for your novel as well, though I feel confident that whatever the venue may be, much success is in the cards.
[/quote]

I understand , it becomes all the more difficult to accept, when it has been in the H&T most of the times. This is just the beginning, Rena !
I am sure you'll go places.


----------



## Jada Ryker

debbieburkewriter said:


> I agree with Great Brit. There isn't a downside and it's a valuable learning experience. Before I submitted, I did a fair amount of research and wrote a blog post about Scout for The Kill Zone (here's the link, if you're interested: https://killzoneblog.com/?s=kindle+scout). Whether your book is selected or not, Scout is a free marketing preview before your launch. In the process, by watching your stats, you'll learn which promos work best and where your views come from, which helps you target specific markets for future promos. In my own campaign, Facebook has brought in the biggest percentage of hits, which surprised me since I'm not even on FB yet.
> 
> Plus the people on this thread are helpful and generous with their knowledge, like Lincoln, Steve, Julianne, and others I've learned from. For me, it's been an educational positive experience. Just don't agonize over it. Even if you don't get selected, you've got a ready-made customer base for a KDP launch.
> 
> Good luck and hope to see your book on Scout soon.
> 
> Two days left for _Instrument of the Devil_, then into the waiting room.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3M04E0G1OTGYW


Our own Debbie Burke, who won a contract for her book _Instrument of the Devil_, has another excellent post about her Kindle Scout campaign experiences on _The Kill Zone_: https://killzoneblog.com/2017/07/kindle-scout-step-inside-for-a-tour.html


----------



## C. J. Sears

After a lengthy sojourn of working on my sequel, I'm back here on KBoards to announce that you can now read the first 5000 words of _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ and nominate it on Kindle Scout.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ISVGY4MGES30

*Agent Llewyn Finch embarks on a mission to uncover the truth behind a series of abductions.

There's a hitch: he hasn't recovered from his last case. He can't shake the fact that where he goes, death follows.

Someone's playing a mad game with the lives of innocents. Evidence points to a shadow organization within the government. In a world of deception, who can he trust?

As he untangles the web of a grand scheme, Finch knows one thing for certain: when evil is in control, good men die.*

Glad to be back with a new novel. I hope you guys enjoy reading the excerpt. I look forward to nominating your work as well.

Round 2 of my Kindle Scout experience begins!


----------



## Rena Arun

sheritybemy said:


> LAST DAY LEFT!  Cybele by Rena Arun
> 
> Nominated. Good luck.
> 
> Bemy


Thank you, Bemy!

Something more important than my Kindle Scout campaign's come up (unheard of, i know), and won't be on the web all day, so thanks to everyone in advance for their support.


----------



## sheritybemy

CRex896 said:


> After a lengthy sojourn of working on my sequel, I'm back here on KBoards to announce that you can now read the first 5000 words of _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ and nominate it on Kindle Scout.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ISVGY4MGES30
> 
> *Agent Llewyn Finch embarks on a mission to uncover the truth behind a series of abductions.
> 
> There's a hitch: he hasn't recovered from his last case. He can't shake the fact that where he goes, death follows.
> 
> Someone's playing a mad game with the lives of innocents. Evidence points to a shadow organization within the government. In a world of deception, who can he trust?
> 
> As he untangles the web of a grand scheme, Finch knows one thing for certain: when evil is in control, good men die.*
> 
> Glad to be back with a new novel. I hope you guys enjoy reading the excerpt. I look forward to nominating your work as well.
> 
> Round 2 of my Kindle Scout experience begins!


Sounds good and you're welcome back to the club.

Bemy


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

OK, so... I am freaking out.  Is there some sort of issue with KS?  I went from having 80+ views a day to 4.  That's right 4.  OMG!  What happened.  How in one day can I go from a consistent 80 to 4?  That just doesn't make sense to me.  Has anyone ever had that kind of number?


----------



## ID Johnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> OK, so... I am freaking out. Is there some sort of issue with KS? I went from having 80+ views a day to 4. That's right 4. OMG! What happened. How in one day can I go from a consistent 80 to 4? That just doesn't make sense to me. Has anyone ever had that kind of number?


Yes--in the middle of the campaign that can happen. i can't remember exactly how low my views went to but I know it was in the single digits. I want to say 8 maybe. Usually when you get towards the end your views come back up automatically because people want to nominate the campaigns that are ending, but those days in the middle can be bad if you're not running promos.


----------



## ID Johnson

Congratulations, TF! Can't wait for my free copy. It's so amazing when a member of this group gets chosen. Fingers crossed for those still in the waiting room and those still campaigning.


----------



## arivoli

T E Scott Writer said:


> Excellent, will squeeze you in!


Thank you! That would be awesome.
Here is the URL for the books https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=alicia+rivoli


----------



## Patricia KC

DMChappellAuthor said:


> OK, so... I am freaking out. Is there some sort of issue with KS? I went from having 80+ views a day to 4. That's right 4. OMG! What happened. How in one day can I go from a consistent 80 to 4? That just doesn't make sense to me. Has anyone ever had that kind of number?


The middle of _The Ceiling Man_'s campaign was full of single digit days, including two days with big fat zeros. Yep. No page views at all. _Ghosts_ didn't have any goose eggs, but it had a handful of single digit days including threes and fours.

The middle is rough. Hang in there.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

ID Johnson said:


> Yes--in the middle of the campaign that can happen. i can't remember exactly how low my views went to but I know it was in the single digits. I want to say 8 maybe. Usually when you get towards the end your views come back up automatically because people want to nominate the campaigns that are ending, but those days in the middle can be bad if you're not running promos.


Well, I guess I can be comforted knowing it is not unusual. I do have two promo's running: one with Author Shout, on with Melrock. Guess they aren't working. I tried to get into Readper, but I don't see the calendar that I am supposed to see days on, can't find a drop down that says "newsletter," and can't get a response from Readper for assistance. Sigh.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Patricia KC said:


> The middle of _The Ceiling Man_'s campaign was full of single digit days, including two days with big fat zeros. Yep. No page views at all. _Ghosts_ didn't have any goose eggs, but it had a handful of single digit days including threes and fours.
> 
> The middle is rough. Hang in there.


I guess I was expecting a less steep decline. Not 80 to 4. LOL!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> OK, so... I am freaking out. Is there some sort of issue with KS? I went from having 80+ views a day to 4. That's right 4. OMG! What happened. How in one day can I go from a consistent 80 to 4? That just doesn't make sense to me. Has anyone ever had that kind of number?


Unfortunately, once you hit the boggy middle two weeks of your campaign, it is all too common to have days with less than ten and even zero page views. This boggy middle bit is why many of us spend a little money on advertising or have other methods of getting attention on our campaigns. Even with some paid promotion, the middle bit can be quite uninspiring.

Not to worry though! If you follow Jada's link to Debbie Burks blog post, you can see a graph showing her very boggy middle bit, and Debbie's book was selected for publication. Stats can be pivotal if you end up launching yourself, but they are not an indication of whether or not your book will be selected for publication.

So, what can you do to get out of the mire? Folks have done a variety of things. You can private message Facebook friends in batches. You can send a personal email to every contact you have. You could spend a little money on a paid promo or two. You can do a guest spot on a friend's blog. Or you can decide not to do anything extra, to suffer through the boggy bit and wait until the book stats get a natural bump back up both from nominations coming from this group and the extra visibility from getting on the "ending soon" list.

My first few campaigns got very few page views in the boggy middle bit. All ended with page views in the 1K to 2k range at the end of the campaign. That's your average range for most campaigns. To get more than that, it takes more work, either through beating the pavement yourself, or through stacking up some promotions. Generally, one doesn't get in the 6k to 10k range without either doing a great deal of work, spending a good amount of money, or a combination of the two. And that's only if you care to go that route. Many Scouters are of the "set it and forget it" variety.

My most recent two campaigns, I went with a more work and small amount of money approach. Nick I spent $15 bucks on and did lots of promoting myself. It ended with 3.8 page views and like 92% of the time H&T. Ghost I spent $45, and after day three, it's been H&T 24 hours a day and is already at 3.5k mark with 12 days to go. I'm getting an average of 100+ views in my boggy middle bit. It also helps that this is my 5th campaign. Scouters who spend zero money have shown that each subsequent campaign is likely to do a bit better than the previous one.

So, after all that rambling away, what does it all mean? Decide what you want out of your campaign. You may decide that while the boggy middle bit is no fun, it's doable because selection isn't about stats anyway. You may decide to try to work toward bringing those stats up. Either path is perfectly legitimate. The key thing to remember is that boggy middle bit is normal and it does not mean that people do not like your book. It only means they aren't seeing it.


----------



## C. J. Sears

sheritybemy said:


> Sounds good and you're welcome back to the club.
> 
> Bemy


Thanks for the kind welcome.

It's also good to see familiar faces like *JulianneQJohnson* still trucking with new entries.

Currently nominated:

_Cybele
A Thief's Game
The 13th Sign_


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

CRex896 said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome.
> 
> It's also good to see familiar faces like *JulianneQJohnson* still trucking with new entries.
> 
> Currently nominated:
> 
> _Cybele
> A Thief's Game
> The 13th Sign_


Welcome back to the Madhouse CRex! Wishing you oodles of nominations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Hoping to get another book ready to go in a couple of weeks and keep pumping new ones out on the site!

Did a website refresh and still playing around with my new template! I like it a lot !


----------



## margiebk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> It only updates once a day, at something like 5am Eastern. So tomorrow you'll be able to see the stats for today. Wishing you a fantabulous campaign! There's loads of information in this thread. It's worth going back a bit and reading some of it.


Thanks, Julianne! I was able to see the stats this morning. It looks like it will be very helpful in terms of figuring out which approaches work best.

Definitely learning a lot from this thread.


----------



## margiebk

Jada Ryker said:


> Our own Debbie Burke, who won a contract for her book _Instrument of the Devil_, has another excellent post about her Kindle Scout campaign experiences on _The Kill Zone_: https://killzoneblog.com/2017/07/kindle-scout-step-inside-for-a-tour.html


Jada, thanks for posting this, and Debbie, thanks for writing the blog. Tons of great information in both blog posts about Scout. Very helpful for a first-timer like me.

Cheers,
Margie


----------



## Rachel W

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> Keep your hopes alive ! If its still in the waiting room, it means 'Your book' is obviously a quality read. May be they are considering, few more before they finally say a 'Big Yes' to you. My best wishes for it to become a bestseller, whatever be the result.


Thanks for this Ajit, I had visions of it being in some busy editor's in-box, not yet looked at! Fingers crossed but trying to be realistic at the same time


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> Thank you, Bemy!
> 
> Something more important than my Kindle Scout campaign's come up (unheard of, i know), and won't be on the web all day, so thanks to everyone in advance for their support.


Really ! I am sure that is really important.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

DMChappellAuthor said:


> OK, so... I am freaking out. Is there some sort of issue with KS? I went from having 80+ views a day to 4. That's right 4. OMG! What happened. How in one day can I go from a consistent 80 to 4? That just doesn't make sense to me. Has anyone ever had that kind of number?


The number of views can fall and as low as 4 can also happen, but don't worry about the views. Do continue to make your efforts in promote, it will soon be back. Best wishes.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

margiebk said:


> Jada, thanks for posting this, and Debbie, thanks for writing the blog. Tons of great information in both blog posts about Scout. Very helpful for a first-timer like me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Margie


So exhaustively the blog has been written by Debbie. She was the one who had replied to my email with the detailed stats of her book , which actually made me feel comfortable, that its not that important to be in the H&T list all the time. And that quality of the writing, the kind of genre of the book , would actually help kindle press decide to publish or ñot. Debbie your case was actually an eyeopener for most of us, here, on this forum.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Hoping to get another book ready to go in a couple of weeks and keep pumping new ones out on the site!
> 
> Did a website refresh and still playing around with my new template! I like it a lot !


Lincoln, the website's new look is awesome! It combines looking sharp with easy navigation, which can be a fine line to tread. Love it!


----------



## Decon

Is there anyone experienced on here that could post what worked in an email they sent out?

I have one starting tomorrow and I haven't arranged any promo. Any advice?


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Jada Ryker said:


> Our own Debbie Burke, who won a contract for her book _Instrument of the Devil_, has another excellent post about her Kindle Scout campaign experiences on _The Kill Zone_: https://killzoneblog.com/2017/07/kindle-scout-step-inside-for-a-tour.html


There's a saying in Montana--nine months of winter and three months of company. Been swamped with guests (in a good way), but no time to get online. So, thank you, Jada, for sharing my TKZ blog post! Many generous people, including yourself, helped me get through my campaign. They shared their knowledge and I'm just passing it along.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

margiebk said:


> Jada, thanks for posting this, and Debbie, thanks for writing the blog. Tons of great information in both blog posts about Scout. Very helpful for a first-timer like me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Margie


You're so welcome, Margie. This was my first campaign too and I had many questions. People on this board are great about sharing knowledge. Good luck!


JulianneQJohnson said:


> Unfortunately, once you hit the boggy middle two weeks of your campaign, it is all too common to have days with less than ten and even zero page views. This boggy middle bit is why many of us spend a little money on advertising or have other methods of getting attention on our campaigns. Even with some paid promotion, the middle bit can be quite uninspiring.
> 
> Not to worry though! If you follow Jada's link to Debbie Burks blog post, you can see a graph showing her very boggy middle bit, and Debbie's book was selected for publication. Stats can be pivotal if you end up launching yourself, but they are not an indication of whether or not your book will be selected for publication.
> 
> So, what can you do to get out of the mire? Folks have done a variety of things. You can private message Facebook friends in batches. You can send a personal email to every contact you have. You could spend a little money on a paid promo or two. You can do a guest spot on a friend's blog. Or you can decide not to do anything extra, to suffer through the boggy bit and wait until the book stats get a natural bump back up both from nominations coming from this group and the extra visibility from getting on the "ending soon" list.
> 
> My first few campaigns got very few page views in the boggy middle bit. All ended with page views in the 1K to 2k range at the end of the campaign. That's your average range for most campaigns. To get more than that, it takes more work, either through beating the pavement yourself, or through stacking up some promotions. Generally, one doesn't get in the 6k to 10k range without either doing a great deal of work, spending a good amount of money, or a combination of the two. And that's only if you care to go that route. Many Scouters are of the "set it and forget it" variety.
> 
> My most recent two campaigns, I went with a more work and small amount of money approach. Nick I spent $15 bucks on and did lots of promoting myself. It ended with 3.8 page views and like 92% of the time H&T. Ghost I spent $45, and after day three, it's been H&T 24 hours a day and is already at 3.5k mark with 12 days to go. I'm getting an average of 100+ views in my boggy middle bit. It also helps that this is my 5th campaign. Scouters who spend zero money have shown that each subsequent campaign is likely to do a bit better than the previous one.
> 
> So, after all that rambling away, what does it all mean? Decide what you want out of your campaign. You may decide that while the boggy middle bit is no fun, it's doable because selection isn't about stats anyway. You may decide to try to work toward bringing those stats up. Either path is perfectly legitimate. The key thing to remember is that boggy middle bit is normal and it does not mean that people do not like your book. It only means they aren't seeing it.


Julianne, you were the one who gave me hope during my boggy middle by posting your stats and sharing how you've built your base higher with each campaign. Your persistence and hard work are an inspiration!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

ajitkpanicker said:


> So exhaustively the blog has been written by Debbie. She was the one who had replied to my email with the detailed stats of her book , which actually made me feel comfortable, that its not that important to be in the H&T list all the time. And that quality of the writing, the kind of genre of the book , would actually help kindle press decide to publish or ñot. Debbie your case was actually an eyeopener for most of us, here, on this forum.


Thank you, Ajit! Believe me, no one's eyes opened wider than mine


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Is there anyone experienced on here that could post what worked in an email they sent out?
> 
> I have one starting tomorrow and I haven't arranged any promo. Any advice?


Do you mean email to people you know or newsletter to subscriber list? I'm not sure I understand the question.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday! Hallelujah. I've got one more shift at work this week and then I've got the weekend off. It's raining this morning but it is supposed to clear up in a couple of hours.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
3 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
3 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
10 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
10 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
10 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
13 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
15 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
17 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
21 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
21 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
27 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
27 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
28 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
29 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Decon said:


> Is there anyone experienced on here that could post what worked in an email they sent out?
> 
> I have one starting tomorrow and I haven't arranged any promo. Any advice?


Hi Decon,

If you are concerned as to what is the percentage conversion of your email newsletters to your personal contacts, the ratio is about 10%. Most important thing to be kept in mind is that the mass mail campaign which you use should be as clean as possible. Lesser the bounces, better does the mass email campaign works.
I hope this satisfies your query.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Bill Hiatt said:


> Anyone who wants to make a living at writing would probably have to work full-time at it, whether they went indie or trad. Intellectually, I already knew that when I started, but it took me a while to realize it emotionally.
> 
> I'm going to start adding _girl_ to all my titles!


Bill, you and DM Latham and JM Moreaux have inspired me. I've been working on a short story with my crime-solving cat, who mysteriously disappears.

My title: "Gone Cat"

Too bad he's a male. "Gone Boy Cat" may not have the same ring as "Gone Girl Cat" . . .


----------



## AnitaLouise

ID Johnson said:


> Congratulations, TF! Can't wait for my free copy. It's so amazing when a member of this group gets chosen. Fingers crossed for those still in the waiting room and those still campaigning.


My sentiments exactly! &#128526;


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Bill Hiatt said:


> Anyone who wants to make a living at writing would probably have to work full-time at it, whether they went indie or trad. Intellectually, I already knew that when I started, but it took me a while to realize it emotionally.
> 
> I'm going to start adding _girl_ to all my titles!


Hahaha. My working title for the sequel to Hidden in the Dark was Kept in the Dark but I changed it to Girl in the Dark. Works for me. Now promise that you won't steal it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha. My working title for the sequel to Hidden in the Dark was Kept in the Dark but I changed it to Girl in the Dark. Works for me. Now promise that you won't steal it.


I promise!


----------



## Rena Arun

Well, my campaign is over and they've let me out of my straitjacket and into the rubber room, I mean, the waiting room. 

You've all been so kind in posting your stats so others may profit. Mine don't look as stunning as those of others (including recent winners - TF, I'm looking at you!) but here goes: Cybele finished with 5.9 K page views, 356 hours in Hot & Trending, with 83% internal to Kindle Scout and 17% external.

Thanks to all of you for your support for Cybele, as well as the valuable advice, inspiration and camaraderie. You guys rock!


----------



## Rena Arun

Jada Ryker said:


> Bill, you and DM Latham and JM Moreaux have inspired me. I've been working on a short story with my crime-solving cat, who mysteriously disappears.
> 
> My title: "Gone Cat"
> 
> Too bad he's a male. "Gone Boy Cat" may not have the same ring as "Gone Girl Cat" . . .


Does "Dog-Gone Girl" work? 

BTW, just nominated Tropical Nights, I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? & The 13th Sign. Good luck y'all!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Rena Arun said:


> Well, my campaign is over and they've let me out of my straitjacket and into the rubber room, I mean, the waiting room.
> 
> You've all been so kind in posting your stats so others may profit. Mine don't look as stunning as those of others (including recent winners - TF, I'm looking at you!) but here goes: Cybele finished with 5.9 K page views, 356 hours in Hot & Trending, with 83% internal to Kindle Scout and 17% external.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support for Cybele, as well as the valuable advice, inspiration and camaraderie. You guys rock!


The waiting is a pain, especially if they get your hopes up by making you wait the full two weeks and then rejecting the work. But you'll get through it fine.

Nice stats. And I was glad to come in at the last minute with an extra nomination for you. The excerpt was a good read. Good luck!

Currently Nominated:

_13th Sign
How the World Ends
Tropical Nights_


----------



## TF Jacobs

Wow, thank you everyone for all the well wishes and congrats you have sent my way! This is a great community, and I'm truly appreciative of all the support. Super excited to be get through another round of editing with Kindle Press, then get Untangling the Black Web out into the world. 

Rena, rooting for you! Also, hopefully the waiting room isn't too long for you. I only had two days, and I thought that was tough. haha. Best of luck to those finishing their campaigns


----------



## Jada Ryker

Rena Arun said:


> Does "Dog-Gone Girl" work?
> 
> BTW, just nominated Tropical Nights, I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? & The 13th Sign. Good luck y'all!


If we're putting a dog in there, then how about "Cat on a Hot Tin Woof"?

Of course, we're losing our "Girl" instant success part of the equation


----------



## MichelleKidd

Jada Ryker said:


> Bill, you and DM Latham and JM Moreaux have inspired me. I've been working on a short story with my crime-solving cat, who mysteriously disappears.
> 
> My title: "Gone Cat"
> 
> Too bad he's a male. "Gone Boy Cat" may not have the same ring as "Gone Girl Cat" . . .


But you can still sing "Soft Kitty"


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

TF Jacobs said:


> Wow, thank you everyone for all the well wishes and congrats you have sent my way! This is a great community, and I'm truly appreciative of all the support. Super excited to be get through another round of editing with Kindle Press, then get Untangling the Black Web out into the world.
> 
> Rena, rooting for you! Also, hopefully the waiting room isn't too long for you. I only had two days, and I thought that was tough. haha. Best of luck to those finishing their campaigns


Would love to hear your details going forward on how things progress as a KS selectee.


----------



## Rena Arun

CRex896 said:


> The waiting is a pain, especially if they get your hopes up by making you wait the full two weeks and then rejecting the work. But you'll get through it fine.
> 
> Nice stats. And I was glad to come in at the last minute with an extra nomination for you. The excerpt was a good read. Good luck!


Thank you, CJ! I've a bad case of nerves already and am trying not to check my email too many times, though Rachel (who's been in the waiting room for over a week or more, God bless her!) has said they usually send out decisions around 5 PM GMT. I'm keeping my smelling salts handy 

I enjoyed the excerpt of "The Smiling Man Conspiracy" and have it saved. Have a great campaign and best of luck to you!


----------



## Rena Arun

TF Jacobs said:


> Rena, rooting for you! Also, hopefully the waiting room isn't too long for you. I only had two days, and I thought that was tough. haha. Best of luck to those finishing their campaigns


Thank you, TF! I'm looking forward to getting my hands on Black Web very shortly


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> Well, my campaign is over and they've let me out of my straitjacket and into the rubber room, I mean, the waiting room.
> 
> You've all been so kind in posting your stats so others may profit. Mine don't look as stunning as those of others (including recent winners - TF, I'm looking at you!) but here goes: Cybele finished with 5.9 K page views, 356 hours in Hot & Trending, with 83% internal to Kindle Scout and 17% external.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support for Cybele, as well as the valuable advice, inspiration and camaraderie. You guys rock!


I know , Rena, you'll make it . Stats does give us an insight. But my 27 days on this campaign so far has strongly indicated that it is the book which would be the winner. Your stats are really appealing with 5.9k/356 hrs/83% to 17% . Waiting eagerly to congratulate you for winning the contract, because you are already a winner otherwise. 
Waiting for your next book on Scout !!


----------



## LeLune

My 6th book from my Forever, and Until Eternity series is on Scout now. I am concerned people are using clickfarms to get better ratings, because as soon as my book went live, I had two offers on my FaceBook page to 'help' me gain results.

LeLune


----------



## D A Latham

LeLune said:


> My 6th book from my Forever, and Until Eternity series is on Scout now. I am concerned people are using clickfarms to get better ratings, because as soon as my book went live, I had two offers on my FaceBook page to 'help' me gain results.
> 
> LeLune


I had that too. I didn't take them up on it. It's best to do your own social media campaign. I don't think anyone I've seen has users a click farm as my book has been hot all the way through, so I figure the other hot ones are getting around the same views as me.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Saturday and I am trying to get some writing done today.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
2 days left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
2 days left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
9 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
9 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
9 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
12 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
14 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
16 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
20 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
20 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
26 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
26 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
27 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
28 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## sheritybemy

LeLune said:


> My 6th book from my Forever, and Until Eternity series is on Scout now. I am concerned people are using clickfarms to get better ratings, because as soon as my book went live, I had two offers on my FaceBook page to 'help' me gain results.
> 
> LeLune


Yes when my campaign started I also got an offer like that on Facebook. I just thanked him and haven't gotten back to him. I have been going in and out of hot and trending though.

Bemy


----------



## Decon

How do you get your kindle scout cover in your signature?


----------



## C. J. Sears

Rena Arun said:


> Thank you, CJ! I've a bad case of nerves already and am trying not to check my email too many times, though Rachel (who's been in the waiting room for over a week or more, God bless her!) has said they usually send out decisions around 5 PM GMT. I'm keeping my smelling salts handy
> 
> I enjoyed the excerpt of "The Smiling Man Conspiracy" and have it saved. Have a great campaign and best of luck to you!


Thank you, Rena. Yep, it's a little nerve-wracking, but either way I think the experience is worth it.

Glad you enjoyed the excerpt and thanks for following my blog. I've returned the favor and look forward to reading your work.
------------------------
Currently Nominated:

_13th Sign
Tropical Nights
Jimmy Kidd #WorldExplorer_

My Current Stats:

No hot and trending. 
301 page views (96% internal)

But, as I learned last time, stats aren't everything.


----------



## Rena Arun

ajitkpanicker said:


> I know , Rena, you'll make it . Stats does give us an insight. But my 27 days on this campaign so far has strongly indicated that it is the book which would be the winner. Your stats are really appealing with 5.9k/356 hrs/83% to 17% . Waiting eagerly to congratulate you for winning the contract, because you are already a winner otherwise.
> Waiting for your next book on Scout !!


Thanks so much. Your positive energy is infectious, Ajit! So glad you're aboard to cheer us on 



CRex896 said:


> Thank you, Rena. Yep, it's a little nerve-wracking, but either way I think the experience is worth it.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the excerpt and thanks for following my blog. I've returned the favor and look forward to reading your work.
> .....
> 
> My Current Stats:
> 
> No hot and trending.
> 301 page views (96% internal)
> 
> But, as I learned last time, stats aren't everything.


I started out like that. You're ahead of the curve in that you have the experience not to put too much credence in the numbers. There are so many other factors in play as well. Keep looking up!



Decon said:


> How do you get your kindle scout cover in your signature?


Here's the short answer from greatbrit a couple of weeks ago. 



greatbrit said:


> To get your Scout submission into your signature:
> 
> 1) Click at the top of this page on MyKboards/Profile/Forum Profile, then go to signature and copy the code (below) into your signature:
> 
> 2) replacing 'UUU' with 'url', and 'III' with 'img' (there are two occurrences of each, for the ones at the end - don't forgot the forward slash)
> 
> 3): For anyone else, also click on your Scout book and replace the URL (below) with yours. Then right click on your book's cover, 'view image', and replace the image URL (below) with your image's URL
> 
> [UUU=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/?tag=kbpst-20][III height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/1K0CNRHLU5PZU/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SY300_.jpg[/III]<----- Please check out my submission on Kindle Scout. Thank you  [/UUU]


----------



## Decon

I'm not tech savvy. I can create an image link following the instructions, but I cant get it into my signature.


----------



## Rena Arun

Decon said:


> I'm not tech savvy. I can create an image link following the instructions, but I cant get it into my signature.


The image has to be the right height (125 pixels) when inserted into the signature .... For answers beyond that, you may want to check out Lincoln Cole's mini-tutorialClick below for the full post)



lincolnjcole said:


> *QUICK LITTLE BBCODE GUIDE!
> *
> .....


----------



## Decon

I've got the code right and the link works to the first book in my signature which is now on kindle scout. I just can't see how to get this as a signature whatever I do. All I'm asking is how exactly do you copy and paste the code to your signature?

        [br]            [br]Girl at the Window: sample chapters for nomination on Kindle Scout. [br]Declan Conner | blog


----------



## margiebk

I've got some questions for authors whose books have been selected by Kindle Scout. It seems to me that, given that Amazon will provide marketing for your book, it would probably be a good thing to have a print copy available at the same time as the eBook that Amazon will publish. Even though Amazon is just marketing it as a Kindle book, there might be some customers who see the advertising, but for whatever reason, might prefer to have a print copy, such as if they want to buy it for a gift. And if you don't have a print version ready, you could miss out on some sales.

So... I'm wondering if anyone has tried contacting agents after getting selected, to say, hey, Kindle Press is publishing my eBook and will be marketing it. Would you be interested in trying to sell the print version to a publishing house, since the Amazon marketing will help all versions of the book? And if you've tried this, have you gotten any interest?

Or, have you self-published your print version on CreateSpace, and has Amazon given you any help with that, like, in coordinating that release with your eBook release? Does Amazon give you an ISBN number for your Kindle Scout eBook, or do you get that through CreateSpace?

Thanks in advance for all answers!
-Margie


----------



## Carey Lewis

margiebk said:


> I've got some questions for authors whose books have been selected by Kindle Scout. It seems to me that, given that Amazon will provide marketing for your book, it would probably be a good thing to have a print copy available at the same time as the eBook that Amazon will publish. Even though Amazon is just marketing it as a Kindle book, there might be some customers who see the advertising, but for whatever reason, might prefer to have a print copy, such as if they want to buy it for a gift. And if you don't have a print version ready, you could miss out on some sales.
> 
> So... I'm wondering if anyone has tried contacting agents after getting selected, to say, hey, Kindle Press is publishing my eBook and will be marketing it. Would you be interested in trying to sell the print version to a publishing house, since the Amazon marketing will help all versions of the book? And if you've tried this, have you gotten any interest?
> 
> Or, have you self-published your print version on CreateSpace, and has Amazon given you any help with that, like, in coordinating that release with your eBook release? Does Amazon give you an ISBN number for your Kindle Scout eBook, or do you get that through CreateSpace?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers!
> -Margie


Being as I have no idea, take this as a grain of salt. Kindle Scout does NOT represent print books, so it's always a good idea to have a print book ready, regardless of your book being chosen. From my understanding, Amazon gives you an ASIN, which is NOT an ISBN, which you get from Createspace or you can buy. If you have your own, all the better... (my opinion is to not have one until you're selling big numbers, but I'm sure others will argue with me)

As for contacting agents after the fact of getting selected... Welp. You can try... Chances are they're going to want the rights to the ebook you just gave to Scout. Chances are they're going to want a lot of rights. What you can do is use that in your query letter to them, which gives them a sight of you being a recognized author, FOR YOUR NEXT BOOK/ SERIES. Ebooks are the way to go, and I can't see an agent, nor a publisher, willing to sign you just for print rights. Then again, I haven't looked at the contract enough to know too much about foreign rights, let alone all the territories they seem to occupy. (They being an innocuous term)

There's been a lot people on this board (and this is a personal rant) that say if they don't get a contract with Scout, they'll just somehow magically get an agent, and then somehow magically get a deal with one of the four (maybe five?) of the top publishers. That's not the way it happens. Maybe with some genres, they have an open door policy where they'll sit you on their slush pile, but guess what the chances are? I'd say less than Scoutl

I'm not saying Scout is the be-all and end all, but they're still a publisher, just like the rest of them


----------



## Used To Be BH

margiebk said:


> I've got some questions for authors whose books have been selected by Kindle Scout. It seems to me that, given that Amazon will provide marketing for your book, it would probably be a good thing to have a print copy available at the same time as the eBook that Amazon will publish. Even though Amazon is just marketing it as a Kindle book, there might be some customers who see the advertising, but for whatever reason, might prefer to have a print copy, such as if they want to buy it for a gift. And if you don't have a print version ready, you could miss out on some sales.
> 
> So... I'm wondering if anyone has tried contacting agents after getting selected, to say, hey, Kindle Press is publishing my eBook and will be marketing it. Would you be interested in trying to sell the print version to a publishing house, since the Amazon marketing will help all versions of the book? And if you've tried this, have you gotten any interest?
> 
> Or, have you self-published your print version on CreateSpace, and has Amazon given you any help with that, like, in coordinating that release with your eBook release? Does Amazon give you an ISBN number for your Kindle Scout eBook, or do you get that through CreateSpace?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers!
> -Margie


Carey is right in thinking an agent probably can't sell your print rights without all the ebook and audio rights you give to KS. I know at least some of the Scout-selected authors have paperbacks, and in the cases I'm aware of, they self-published them.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

margiebk said:


> I've got some questions for authors whose books have been selected by Kindle Scout. It seems to me that, given that Amazon will provide marketing for your book, it would probably be a good thing to have a print copy available at the same time as the eBook that Amazon will publish. Even though Amazon is just marketing it as a Kindle book, there might be some customers who see the advertising, but for whatever reason, might prefer to have a print copy, such as if they want to buy it for a gift. And if you don't have a print version ready, you could miss out on some sales.
> 
> So... I'm wondering if anyone has tried contacting agents after getting selected, to say, hey, Kindle Press is publishing my eBook and will be marketing it. Would you be interested in trying to sell the print version to a publishing house, since the Amazon marketing will help all versions of the book? And if you've tried this, have you gotten any interest?
> 
> Or, have you self-published your print version on CreateSpace, and has Amazon given you any help with that, like, in coordinating that release with your eBook release? Does Amazon give you an ISBN number for your Kindle Scout eBook, or do you get that through CreateSpace?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers!
> -Margie


I'm using Create Space to publish the print edition of Hidden in the Dark. They're hustling to have it ready shortly after the ebook launches on August 1st. I've been invited to do some book talks/signings by nearby libraries and my town's historical society, and some other clubs and organizations, so I need some print editions. Plus I live in a small town and the local bookstore carries my first two books and sells quite a few. The owner's looking forward to this one.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

LeLune said:


> My 6th book from my Forever, and Until Eternity series is on Scout now. I am concerned people are using clickfarms to get better ratings, because as soon as my book went live, I had two offers on my FaceBook page to 'help' me gain results.
> 
> LeLune


I wouldn't worry about it. Sure, folks can use all the clickfarms they want, and end up with exactly one bazillion page views. It doesn't mean anything to the rest of us, because books are not selected for publication based on stats at all. Let them waste their money all they like. KS editors select books based on the same criteria as any other publisher. They won't pick a sub-par book just because the writer is good at hiring clickfarms.

Not to mention the fact that Amazon as a whole harbors a great dislike of clickfarms and those that attempt to game the system in any way. I suspect that if the Zon suspects that sort of "marketing" has been done, it would be a strike against selection.


----------



## JDMatheny

TF Jacobs said:


> Wow, thank you everyone for all the well wishes and congrats you have sent my way! This is a great community, and I'm truly appreciative of all the support. Super excited to be get through another round of editing with Kindle Press, then get Untangling the Black Web out into the world.
> 
> Rena, rooting for you! Also, hopefully the waiting room isn't too long for you. I only had two days, and I thought that was tough. haha. Best of luck to those finishing their campaigns


Congratulations! I'm looking forward to my copy. What an amazing community. This is the second book I've nominated that won and both times I've been so excited to see Zon's email come through it's almost like winning the contract myself


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Margie- I agree with the others who have posted, though I have no personal experience.  Generally agents and publishers are interested in first rights (which a selected book will not have available) and all the formats (and selected books have neither audio or eBook available.)  With slushpiles stacked to the sky, why would they use their valuable time for partial rights?  Unless, of course, the book sells hundreds of thousands of copies.  They might be interested in partial rights for an extraordinarily successful book.

Every KS selected writer I know of has self-published the paperback.


----------



## margiebk

[email protected] said:


> I'm using Create Space to publish the print edition of Hidden in the Dark. They're hustling to have it ready shortly after the ebook launches on August 1st. I've been invited to do some book talks/signings by nearby libraries and my town's historical society, and some other clubs and organizations, so I need some print editions. Plus I live in a small town and the local bookstore carries my first two books and sells quite a few. The owner's looking forward to this one.


Thanks, Alyson. Did you wait to hear that your book was picked before starting the Create Space process? I'm wondering how long it takes Create Space to have your book ready to go. Also, I was thinking I should wait until my campaign is over, because if it's selected, there will certainly be changes to the text coming from the copy edit, and maybe Amazon will have something to say about the cover too. Lastly, did you get your ISBN from Create Space? Thanks again.

And many thanks to all who have weighed in on this!


----------



## margiebk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Margie- I agree with the others who have posted, though I have no personal experience. Generally agents and publishers are interested in first rights (which a selected book will not have available) and all the formats (and selected books have neither audio or eBook available.) With slushpiles stacked to the sky, why would they use their valuable time for partial rights? Unless, of course, the book sells hundreds of thousands of copies. They might be interested in partial rights for an extraordinarily successful book.
> 
> Every KS selected writer I know of has self-published the paperback.


What you and others are saying makes perfect sense. I imagine you have to build up your sales numbers before an agent would show interest, particularly if all the rights are not available. I know the author of The Martian was able to hold onto his eBook rights and just sell print rights, but I believe that was after he had huge sales numbers.

Still, I just wondered if anyone had tried.

Thanks!


----------



## Patricia KC

margiebk said:


> I've got some questions for authors whose books have been selected by Kindle Scout. It seems to me that, given that Amazon will provide marketing for your book, it would probably be a good thing to have a print copy available at the same time as the eBook that Amazon will publish. Even though Amazon is just marketing it as a Kindle book, there might be some customers who see the advertising, but for whatever reason, might prefer to have a print copy, such as if they want to buy it for a gift. And if you don't have a print version ready, you could miss out on some sales.
> 
> So... I'm wondering if anyone has tried contacting agents after getting selected, to say, hey, Kindle Press is publishing my eBook and will be marketing it. Would you be interested in trying to sell the print version to a publishing house, since the Amazon marketing will help all versions of the book? And if you've tried this, have you gotten any interest?
> 
> Or, have you self-published your print version on CreateSpace, and has Amazon given you any help with that, like, in coordinating that release with your eBook release? Does Amazon give you an ISBN number for your Kindle Scout eBook, or do you get that through CreateSpace?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers!
> -Margie


As others have mentioned, in today's publishing world, the chances of a publisher taking on the print rights when the digital rights are already taken are practically nil. (Although it has been known to happen.)

For _The Ceiling Man,_ I did CreateSpace and used their free ISBN. (The chances of an indie book by an unknown author getting into bookstores is also slim, so I didn't spend the money on an ISBN.) I had it all ready to go and did the CreateSpace distribute thing on the day the Kindle Press version was released. The Kindle Press version doesn't need an ISBN, and they take care of all the production for the Kindle version. They don't do any promo for the print version, but it's nice to have one available. I've only sold a couple dozen print copies. Since I only expected to sell a half dozen to relatives who don't do ebooks I'm good with that. Also, you can distribute the print version to B&N, IndieBound, etc. by choosing Expanded Distribution. I've sold a handful that way.

I'm taking the same route with _Ghosts in Glass Houses_. In fact, I have the proof from CreateSpace sitting next to me to go over in the next few days.

The biggest plus to having a print version, as far as I'm concerned, is being able to get them for gifts and promo give-aways, etc. I'll be doing a thing at my local library in October. Although I will encourage people to order the Kindle Press version, I will have copies of both books there for people who want a signed, print version.

Hope this helps--and makes sense. I'm sort of brain-dead this evening.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

margiebk said:


> Thanks, Alyson. Did you wait to hear that your book was picked before starting the Create Space process? I'm wondering how long it takes Create Space to have your book ready to go. Also, I was thinking I should wait until my campaign is over, because if it's selected, there will certainly be changes to the text coming from the copy edit, and maybe Amazon will have something to say about the cover too. Lastly, did you get your ISBN from Create Space? Thanks again.
> 
> And many thanks to all who have weighed in on this!


Yes, I waited, because the Kindle Scout editors are awesome and made some great suggestions, and a bunch of minor corrections, like commas and what-not, so I had another two weeks of work to do on my manuscript before it was ready to send back for publication.


----------



## margiebk

Carey Lewis said:


> There's been a lot people on this board (and this is a personal rant) that say if they don't get a contract with Scout, they'll just somehow magically get an agent, and then somehow magically get a deal with one of the four (maybe five?) of the top publishers. That's not the way it happens. Maybe with some genres, they have an open door policy where they'll sit you on their slush pile, but guess what the chances are? I'd say less than Scoutl


I agree, getting an agent is extremely tough. I was only wondering if a contract with Scout might improve your chances. No contract does nothing to improve your odds. But I also agree, most (or all?) agents won't like that eBook and Audible rights aren't available in the case of a Scout contract. Just wondered if there might be any exceptions.

Thanks!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I waited, because the Kindle Scout editors are awesome and made some great suggestions, and a bunch of minor corrections, like commas and what-not, so I had another two weeks of work to do on my manuscript before it was ready to send back for publication.


And, yes, I got my ISBN from Create Space. I didn't start anything until after my book was selected. Being a new person to Kindle Scout, and the world of self publishing, I wasn't thinking about "riding the crest" of the publicity generated during my campaign and the emails that go out to the people who nominated my book, whether it was chosen or not. BTW, I only got 1700 views and 302 hours in H&T. I knew nothing about Readper, or Head Talker. I mostly used Facebook and just word-of-mouth, and a few flyers in my community. I was clueless. Everything I learned, I learned here on this board, partway through my campaign, and I'll do it differently the next time.


----------



## margiebk

Patricia KC said:


> The biggest plus to having a print version, as far as I'm concerned, is being able to get them for gifts and promo give-aways, etc. I'll be doing a thing at my local library in October. Although I will encourage people to order the Kindle Press version, I will have copies of both books there for people who want a signed, print version.
> 
> Hope this helps--and makes sense. I'm sort of brain-dead this evening.


Patricia, this helps, thank you! And that's one of the things I was thinking about having a print version: I want to be able to sell (or give away) signed copies for any promos I get a chance to do.


----------



## margiebk

[email protected] said:


> And, yes, I got my ISBN from Create Space. I didn't start anything until after my book was selected. Being a new person to Kindle Scout, and the world of self publishing, I wasn't thinking about "riding the crest" of the publicity generated during my campaign and the emails that go out to the people who nominated my book, whether it was chosen or not. BTW, I only got 1700 views and 302 hours in H&T. I knew nothing about Readper, or Head Talker. I mostly used Facebook and just word-of-mouth, and a few flyers in my community. I was clueless. Everything I learned, I learned here on this board, partway through my campaign, and I'll do it differently the next time.


Thanks for your answers, Alyson. And since your book was selected, it seems that you must have done the right things after all .


----------



## Steve Vernon

margiebk said:


> I've got some questions for authors whose books have been selected by Kindle Scout. It seems to me that, given that Amazon will provide marketing for your book, it would probably be a good thing to have a print copy available at the same time as the eBook that Amazon will publish. Even though Amazon is just marketing it as a Kindle book, there might be some customers who see the advertising, but for whatever reason, might prefer to have a print copy, such as if they want to buy it for a gift. And if you don't have a print version ready, you could miss out on some sales.
> 
> So... I'm wondering if anyone has tried contacting agents after getting selected, to say, hey, Kindle Press is publishing my eBook and will be marketing it. Would you be interested in trying to sell the print version to a publishing house, since the Amazon marketing will help all versions of the book? And if you've tried this, have you gotten any interest?
> 
> Or, have you self-published your print version on CreateSpace, and has Amazon given you any help with that, like, in coordinating that release with your eBook release? Does Amazon give you an ISBN number for your Kindle Scout eBook, or do you get that through CreateSpace?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all answers!
> -Margie


Okay - so I have heard of one or two authors who have managed to sell paperback rights. I have also heard of one or two authors who have bagged an agent following a Kindle Scout win. I have even heard of an author or two who has managed to parlay a Kindle Scout win into a big fat publishing contract.

HOWEVER - I also hear about folks who win millions of dollars buying lottery tickets.

I'll stick with trying to get my way-too-comfortable Canadian butt to get busy and write one more darned book.

I figure any of these approaches stand just as much of a chance of putting money into my bank account.



*********************************************
As for getting Kindle Scout to help coordinate your Createspace release with their own Kindle Press release - well, anything is possible. But I would be inclined to guess that duty would be up to you to coordinate. Besides that, even if Kindle Scout DID want to help you that way they would most likely expect you to use KDP Paperback, rather than Createspace - which would limit your ability to market that paperback anywhere else than Kindle.

HOWEVER...my advice to you on this matter is as follows...

I'd spend the middle of your thirty day campaign formatting your manuscript for paperback format.

This will give you something to do that will calm your nerves and help you pass the time in a peacefully sober manner.


Do NOT publish it in print until you have heard the "YES!" or the "NO!" from Kindle Scout.

Why?

Well, if they say "YES!" there will be editing to be done. Changes that you might like to make that would render your first paperback manuscript nearly useless - although the practice you had was likely helpful AND therapeutic.

You didn't kill anybody, did you?

In closing - Kindle Scout would NOT be happy to see a paperback of your Kindle Scout book out in ANY format BEFORE they have had a kick at that particular can!

Lastly - for formatting paperback - I've found this Youtube video to be incredibly helpful.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzvtxK686c

I hope that helps some...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday. I got a bit of work done on my next book yesterday but not nearly enough. I have been stuck in "getting-round-to-it-mode" for way too long now. I wouldn't call it writer's block. It is more a case of being momentum-challenged.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan
1 day left  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
1 day left  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
8 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
8 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
8 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
11 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
13 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
15 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
19 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
19 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
25 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
25 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
26 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
27 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

sheritybemy said:


> Yes when my campaign started I also got an offer like that on Facebook. I just thanked him and haven't gotten back to him. I have been going in and out of hot and trending though.
> 
> Bemy


Same here ! I guess every new author on scout is approached by these so called well wishers. And when you refuse them, they even say, without their expertise you won't go far. Even, considering their attitude felt , were some spammers and who would do no good to my campaign.


----------



## David Thompson

Sorry to hear the news Rachel....they kept you waiting a long time! Hope you publish and have kick-a** sales!


----------



## Rena Arun

David Thompson said:


> Sorry to hear the news Rachel....they kept you waiting a long time! Hope you publish and have kick-a** sales!


I second David's sentiments wholeheartedly, Rachel. It's disappointing that you weren't selected and watching from the waiting room I feel my own expectations lower after your very long wait. But Tikopia is still a hot property. That hasn't changed. You'll go far with it.


----------



## margiebk

Steve Vernon said:


> Lastly - for formatting paperback - I've found this Youtube video to be incredibly helpful.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzvtxK686c
> 
> I hope that helps some...


Steve, thanks for all the great advice. I look forward to watching the Youtube video, as the description on the CreateSpace site looked highly confusing.

Best,
Margie


----------



## Rachel W

Rena Arun said:


> I second David's sentiments wholeheartedly, Rachel. It's disappointing that you weren't selected and watching from the waiting room I feel my own expectations lower after your very long wait. But Tikopia is still a hot property. That hasn't changed. You'll go far with it.


Thanks guys, TBH I didn't have my hopes up too much and at least I have more people interested now than I would have if I never did this. It's been a massive learning curve and I've met loads of great people on here - will definitely be putting the sequel up on KS as well. I have got both the Ebook and paperback pretty much ready to go now (just got some issues with the images in the kindle version if anyone knows how to get them the right size?) so should have them published in a few days! Feeling quite excited about it actually - it seems like its taken forever to get this far!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
The 13th Sign by Kate Warren

Already had Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan in my third slot.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rachel W said:


> Thanks guys, TBH I didn't have my hopes up too much and at least I have more people interested now than I would have if I never did this. It's been a massive learning curve and I've met loads of great people on here - will definitely be putting the sequel up on KS as well. I have got both the Ebook and paperback pretty much ready to go now (just got some issues with the images in the kindle version if anyone knows how to get them the right size?) so should have them published in a few days! Feeling quite excited about it actually - it seems like its taken forever to get this far!


Rachel, you've got a good looking book with a great cover. I wish you oodles of sales. As for the Kindle cover, they like the covers to be longer and skinnier than print books, to look better on Phones and ereaders. A commonly recommended size is 2813 x 4500 pixels. I usually crop my cover art accordingly and re-do the text placement. Hope that helps!


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> Thanks, Alyson. Did you wait to hear that your book was picked before starting the Create Space process? I'm wondering how long it takes Create Space to have your book ready to go. Also, I was thinking I should wait until my campaign is over, because if it's selected, there will certainly be changes to the text coming from the copy edit, and maybe Amazon will have something to say about the cover too. Lastly, did you get your ISBN from Create Space? Thanks again.
> 
> And many thanks to all who have weighed in on this!


I only submitted mine two days ago, but I have it already edited and formatted as an eBook and as a print book, and with the covers ready, so it's ready to go either way. If I was lucky enough to get selected which I doubt, then it won't be difficult to make changes to the print book before hitting publish if they want the odd changes.


----------



## Rachel W

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Rachel, you've got a good looking book with a great cover. I wish you oodles of sales. As for the Kindle cover, they like the covers to be longer and skinnier than print books, to look better on Phones and ereaders. A commonly recommended size is 2813 x 4500 pixels. I usually crop my cover art accordingly and re-do the text placement. Hope that helps!


Thanks Julianne, thats helpful about the cover, very good to know before uploading. The images that I'm having issues with are inside the book (title page and map). For some reason they upload onto the previewer as tiny thumbnails in the top corner of the page instead of being full page images! I've read dozens of online help pages but not found what could be causing it - argh.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rachel W said:


> Thanks Julianne, thats helpful about the cover, very good to know before uploading. The images that I'm having issues with are inside the book (title page and map). For some reason they upload onto the previewer as tiny thumbnails in the top corner of the page instead of being full page images! I've read dozens of online help pages but not found what could be causing it - argh.


I'm afraid I'm no help there. I've heard nothing about putting images inside books except that it is difficult.


----------



## lossincasa

Still quietly present here while busy finishing Freyja's Torc. I intent to take another shot at it  

As always I keep helping my fellow authors using Steve's list. This time had one slot open so I nominated 

The 13th Sign by Kate Warren

good luck


----------



## David Thompson

Rachel W said:


> Thanks Julianne, thats helpful about the cover, very good to know before uploading. The images that I'm having issues with are inside the book (title page and map). For some reason they upload onto the previewer as tiny thumbnails in the top corner of the page instead of being full page images! I've read dozens of online help pages but not found what could be causing it - argh.


Hi Rachel....you could take a look at this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTVF_XF7KVo

Not sure it's what you need but it might help...good luck

David


----------



## margiebk

Decon said:


> I only submitted mine two days ago, but I have it already edited and formatted as an eBook and as a print book, and with the covers ready, so it's ready to go either way. If I was lucky enough to get selected which I doubt, then it won't be difficult to make changes to the print book before hitting publish if they want the odd changes.


Thanks, Decon, that's good to know.


----------



## Decon

Rachel W said:


> Thanks Julianne, thats helpful about the cover, very good to know before uploading. The images that I'm having issues with are inside the book (title page and map). For some reason they upload onto the previewer as tiny thumbnails in the top corner of the page instead of being full page images! I've read dozens of online help pages but not found what could be causing it - argh.


That really is strange. Did you copy and paste the images? Only if you did, that could cause the problem. It's best to use "insert" image from file to make them stick.


----------



## KateWarren

CRex896 said:


> Currently Nominated:
> 
> _13th Sign
> How the World Ends
> Tropical Nights_


Thanks for the nomination! Really appreciate it


----------



## KateWarren

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 
> Already had Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark, really appreciate your nomination!


----------



## KateWarren

lossincasa said:


> Still quietly present here while busy finishing Freyja's Torc. I intent to take another shot at it
> 
> As always I keep helping my fellow authors using Steve's list. This time had one slot open so I nominated
> 
> The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 
> good luck


Thanks so much for your nomination. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## D A Latham

Just seen there's one on the hot list, Girl at the window!! We'll see if my theory about girl in the title works!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I am heading back to the day job this morning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
LAST DAY LEFT!  The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
7 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
7 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
7 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
10 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
12 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
14 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
18 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
18 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
24 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
24 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
25 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
26 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Just had two slots go open so I've nominated:

Dreadmarrow Thief 
Ghost in the Park 

Good luck to both of you


----------



## MladenR

Good luck to Kate's 13th sign. I hope to get it soon  

Now, does anyone know the exact list of eligible countries for Kindle Scout? I know that it's one of the conditions when submitting and I know they went international two years ago (if I'm not mistaken). But I wonder if it's the same list of eligible countries as for regular KDP.

Living in Bosnia kind of puts limits to what one can achieve in many aspects of life


----------



## C. J. Sears

Good morning all. Well, it's morning where I live, at least.

Hoping the best for those in the waiting zone right now. For me, that was harder to deal with (mentally) than the thirty day nomination period.

Current Stats for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_:

499 Views (98% Internal)
0 hours Hot & Trending

At least I'm getting around a hundred views a day. I decided to do set it and forget it this time, so I don't expect to see H & T until near the end.

Current Nominations:

_13th Sign
I Think I Know You...Karunya, Do I?
Force of Impact_


----------



## Decon

D A Latham said:


> Just seen there's one on the hot list, Girl at the window!! We'll see if my theory about girl in the title works!


I've not been on the hot list, unless you mean the list for nominations on this thread. I doubt having Girl in the title works on its own, but it is obviously a trend. I named it as such because guess what it's about...... A Girl at the Window. That's pretty clear from the first chapter and features throughout the first half and in the epilogue. It reached the top 50 thrillers on Wattpad for hot and trending, that's the only hot list I've ever been on. I managed to have quite a few full reads on there with some valuable and positive feedback from mature authors. I also had a two indie publishers wanting to publish it, but 4 literary agent have turned it down, so I won't be holding my breath after 30 days.

I've had 1.3K page views over 3 days from 96% kindle scout readers, so I can only hope that they are saving nominations, either that or they think it's crap.










I only know of 4 nominations from beta readers who have read it in full, so goodness knows how many it takes to get on the hot list.


----------



## sheritybemy

Decon said:


> I've not been on the hot list, unless you mean the list for nominations on this thread. I doubt having Girl in the title works on its own, but it is obviously a trend. I named it as such because guess what it's about...... A Girl at the Window. That's pretty clear from the first chapter and features throughout the first half and in the epilogue. It reached the top 50 thrillers on Wattpad for hot and trending, that's the only hot list I've ever been on. I managed to have quite a few full reads on there with some valuable and positive feedback from mature authors. I also had a two indie publishers wanting to publish it, but 4 literary agent have turned it down, so I won't be holding my breath after 30 days.
> 
> I've had 1.3K page views over 3 days from 96% kindle scout readers, so I can only hope that they are saving nominations, either that or they think it's crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know of 4 nominations from beta readers who have read it in full, so goodness knows how many it takes to get on the hot list.


You were on the Hot and trending list for about an Hot or two

Bemy


----------



## sheritybemy

sheritybemy said:


> You were on the Hot and trending list for about an Hot or two
> 
> Bemy


An hour or two

Bemy


----------



## Decon

Maybe it'll show on my stats tomorrow for a few hours.


----------



## margiebk

sunfishau said:


> Just had two slots go open so I've nominated:
> 
> Dreadmarrow Thief
> Ghost in the Park
> 
> Good luck to both of you


Thank you, Carleton!!!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

CRex896 said:


> Good morning all. Well, it's morning where I live, at least.
> 
> Hoping the best for those in the waiting zone right now. For me, that was harder to deal with (mentally) than the thirty day nomination period.
> 
> Current Stats for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_:
> 
> 499 Views (98% Internal)
> 0 hours Hot & Trending
> 
> At least I'm getting around a hundred views a day. I decided to do set it and forget it this time, so I don't expect to see H & T until near the end.
> 
> Current Nominations:
> 
> _13th Sign
> I Think I Know You...Karunya, Do I?
> Force of Impact_


Thanks a ton Rex for the nomination ! It means a lot.


----------



## Decon

ajitkpanicker said:


> Thanks a ton Rex for the nomination ! It means a lot.


Forgot to mention, I nominated - I Think I Know You...Karunya, Do I, a few days ago. Good luck.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> I Think I Know You...Karyuna, Do I? by Ajit Panicker
> The 13th Sign by Kate Warren
> 
> Already had Tropical Nights by Jelmer De Haan in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks a ton , Mark ! The nomination at this hour means a lot to me .


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Decon said:


> I've not been on the hot list, unless you mean the list for nominations on this thread. I doubt having Girl in the title works on its own, but it is obviously a trend. I named it as such because guess what it's about...... A Girl at the Window. That's pretty clear from the first chapter and features throughout the first half and in the epilogue. It reached the top 50 thrillers on Wattpad for hot and trending, that's the only hot list I've ever been on. I managed to have quite a few full reads on there with some valuable and positive feedback from mature authors. I also had a two indie publishers wanting to publish it, but 4 literary agent have turned it down, so I won't be holding my breath after 30 days.
> 
> I've had 1.3K page views over 3 days from 96% kindle scout readers, so I can only hope that they are saving nominations, either that or they think it's crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know of 4 nominations from beta readers who have read it in full, so goodness knows how many it takes to get on the hot list.


That's really surprising with 1.3 k views in 4 days and 0 hours at H&T. Does that mean the views have not converted into nominations or are there other reasons because of which a book can have these statistics. Even on the last day, its a riddle for me.
In some cases i feel it is the internal views and the high H&T but there have been books which have been selected with both being too less. 
I feel it would be much more better if kindle scout itself clarifies on this. But if it does, then some clickfarm types would make a bigger living out of this. And probably the campaign would lose its worth.
I am confused ! Probably the 'last day' effect. But yes, i am on a 3-day family vacation. Tomorrow my campaign ends and it is my birthday. Keeping my fingers crossed. Waiting for the birthday gift by kindle press.


----------



## Decon

ajitkpanicker said:


> That's really surprising with 1.3 k views in 4 days and 0 hours at H&T. Does that mean the views have not converted into nominations or are there other reasons because of which a book can have these statistics. Even on the last day, its a riddle for me.
> In some cases i feel it is the internal views and the high H&T but there have been books which have been selected with both being too less.
> I feel it would be much more better if kindle scout itself clarifies on this. But if it does, then some clickfarm types would make a bigger living out of this. And probably the campaign would lose its worth.
> I am confused ! Probably the 'last day' effect. But yes, i am on a 3-day family vacation. Tomorrow my campaign ends and it is my birthday. Keeping my fingers crossed. Waiting for the birthday gift by kindle press.












I don't know how it works, but I've only had 52 page landings from my own efforts, but at a guess, 25 or more of those could be mine from testing the various links on facebook, the link in my signature, and wattpad etc. So those 1250 are from genuine Scout readers, because I haven't and won't be using paid advertising anywhere. I'm guessing that readers wait until nearer the end to nominate, I hope.

I sent out 9 emails today and got 5 back already to say they'd nominated, but that's me all done with contacts, apart from 30 on my mailing list which I'll save for the last day. So that's 9 nominations as far as I know. There's no way of knowing how many reads convert to nominations, or how many you need to get on the hot list.

I'm guessing my page landings will dry up, but so far it's been just over a touch of 400 each of the 3 days. Clearly I haven't had many nominations from them or I'd have already been on the hot list for some time.


----------



## Rachel W

David Thompson said:


> Hi Rachel....you could take a look at this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTVF_XF7KVo
> 
> Not sure it's what you need but it might help...good luck
> 
> David


David, thanks that was very helpful - it seems that the problem is caused by the screen resolution and the pictures are still small even if I increase the size before uploading. Anyway, that said, I have published the book as apparently they will appear the right size on a kindle device as the screen resolution is lower than a laptop.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> I've had 1.3K page views over 3 days from 96% kindle scout readers, so I can only hope that they are saving nominations, either that or they think it's crap.


Thanks for sharing. I've only had about half your page views, so I wasn't surprised that I hadn't hit H&T, but I don't understand how why yours is not. Just one of the little Scout mysteries I guess.

I've had the luxury of being in holiday for the first five days, but today it's back to the real world. The distraction might be a good thing, checking page view stats is driving me batty. I'm not sure how my nerves will make it to the end of the 30 days.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon- As you are at the beginning of your campaign, and getting very respectable page views too, I would guess that many of your page views are being "saved for later" so that scouters can nominate others before your book gets to the end.  Though there's been loads of speculation, there's no way of knowing if saving clicks have any effect on H&T.  

H&T could also simply be very competitive right now, if a lot of books are in their early or last days.  In the past, I've not gotten an hour on a day with over 400 views, and gotten 24 hours on a day with 32 views.  H&T is the top 20 books with the most nominations in a particular hour, so it varies wildly.

Don't sweat the H&T too much, especially if you are not doing any paid promotion that you need to check the effectiveness of.  Also, don't trust the internal/ external data too much.  Many of my newsletter subscribers followed a direct link, but ended up in internal views.  Lincoln Cole suspected that having to sign into one's Amazon account might get one put in internal, regardless of how one reached the site, and I think he's most likely correct.  Something is wonky about it for certain, so I try not to pay attention to the split too much.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Decon- As you are at the beginning of your campaign, and getting very respectable page views too, I would guess that many of your page views are being "saved for later" so that scouters can nominate others before your book gets to the end. Though there's been loads of speculation, there's no way of knowing if saving clicks have any effect on H&T.
> 
> H&T could also simply be very competitive right now, if a lot of books are in their early or last days. In the past, I've not gotten an hour on a day with over 400 views, and gotten 24 hours on a day with 32 views. H&T is the top 20 books with the most nominations in a particular hour, so it varies wildly.
> 
> Don't sweat the H&T too much, especially if you are not doing any paid promotion that you need to check the effectiveness of. Also, don't trust the internal/ external data too much. Many of my newsletter subscribers followed a direct link, but ended up in internal views. Lincoln Cole suspected that having to sign into one's Amazon account might get one put in internal, regardless of how one reached the site, and I think he's most likely correct. Something is wonky about it for certain, so I try not to pay attention to the split too much.


I never thought about the ones with Amazon accounts showing up as internal. The other thing is that I had tons of reads on Wattpad from young authors who have supported me from some unlikely places around the world. I'm guessing that my marketing on there could have worked for some of them for the outside views, but they probably don't have accounts with Amazon.


----------



## KateWarren

MladenR said:


> Good luck to Kate's 13th sign. I hope to get it soon
> 
> Now, does anyone know the exact list of eligible countries for Kindle Scout? I know that it's one of the conditions when submitting and I know they went international two years ago (if I'm not mistaken). But I wonder if it's the same list of eligible countries as for regular KDP.
> 
> Living in Bosnia kind of puts limits to what one can achieve in many aspects of life


Thanks for your support with my book. I hope you get it soon too! 

Not sure if Bosnia is a Kindle Scout-eligible country, but there is a "contact us" form that you can complete on the kindle scout site to email them to ask them directly.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Tuesday - the first day of freaking August. Funny how the summer rolls on, like the sweat rolling off of a fat man's brow while he's eating ghost pepper tacos washed down with copious shots of tequila and salt.

Dang it, now I'm hungry.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
6 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
6 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
9 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
11 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
13 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
17 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
17 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
23 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
23 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
24 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
25 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## D A Latham

Nominated yours Julianne.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Decon said:


> Forgot to mention, I nominated - I Think I Know You...Karunya, Do I, a few days ago. Good luck.


Thanks a ton, Decon. My campaign ends today. I have the final statistics but I am reserving to disclose the statistics once the kindle press announces its verdict with a detailed writeup on all what i did during this campaign.


----------



## D A Latham

ajitkpanicker said:


> Thanks a ton, Decon. My campaign ends today. I have the final statistics but I am reserving to disclose the statistics once the kindle press announces its verdict with a detailed writeup on all what i did during this campaign.


I nominated you too Ajit, and I'll be interested to read your report.


----------



## Decon

D A Latham said:


> I nominated you too Ajit, and I'll be interested to read your report.


Nominated Tribe


----------



## D A Latham

Decon said:


> Nominated Tribe


Thanks Decon.


----------



## Decon

sunfishau said:


> Thanks for sharing. I've only had about half your page views, so I wasn't surprised that I hadn't hit H&T, but I don't understand how why yours is not. Just one of the little Scout mysteries I guess.
> 
> I've had the luxury of being in holiday for the first five days, but today it's back to the real world. The distraction might be a good thing, checking page view stats is driving me batty. I'm not sure how my nerves will make it to the end of the 30 days.


D. A. Latham was right. Mine was hot & trending for 1 hour yesterday.

Which is your book?


----------



## Rachel W

Just to let you all know I have published Tikopia on Amazon and it is free for 3 days for anyone who wants to read. Reviews would be really appreciated too!!! Here's the link https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tikopia-Cyber-Stalking-Dangerous-Assassin-ebook/dp/B074DZJNR6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1501578540&sr=8-2&keywords=tikopia

RXX


----------



## C. J. Sears

Current Nominations:

_Force of Impact
Ghost in the Park
Mister Miracle_

Julianne, I always enjoy reading present tense. It's difficult to write and I admire your dedication to using it in novel format.

I really like the setup/premise of _Mister Miracle_, Carey Lewis.

As for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_'s current stats:

595 Views (97% Internal)
0 H & T

I'm starting to wonder if I should throw a little money into marketing. I don't really have the budget for it. I barely had any spare money the first time around. But the ratio of views to trending is bugging me. Although it is doing better than _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ did in the same time frame if I remember correctly.

Anyway, best of luck to those entering the waiting period.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Rachel W said:


> Just to let you all know I have published Tikopia on Amazon and it is free for 3 days for anyone who wants to read. Reviews would be really appreciated too!!! Here's the link https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tikopia-Cyber-Stalking-Dangerous-Assassin-ebook/dp/B074DZJNR6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1501578540&sr=8-2&keywords=tikopia
> 
> RXX


Downloaded my copy! I'll be sure to get a review up if I find the time!

Thanks!

Still nominating everyone on the list! Good luck everyone!


----------



## D A Latham

CRex896 said:


> Current Nominations:
> 
> _Force of Impact
> Ghost in the Park
> Mister Miracle_
> 
> Julianne, I always enjoy reading present tense. It's difficult to write and I admire your dedication to using it in novel format.
> 
> I really like the setup/premise of _Mister Miracle_, Carey Lewis.
> 
> As for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_'s current stats:
> 
> 595 Views (97% Internal)
> 0 H & T
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I should throw a little money into marketing. I don't really have the budget for it. I barely had any spare money the first time around. But the ratio of views to trending is bugging me. Although it is doing better than _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ did in the same time frame if I remember correctly.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck to those entering the waiting period.


You can use social media without paying. On your Facebook page, search for book groups that align well with your book and prepare a nice little post asking if people would nominate your book. Add the correct link, then post away. Doesn't cost you a penny, just a bit of work and effort.
On Twitter use hashtags such as #kindlescout, same for Instagram.


----------



## margiebk

I was surprised to see that my book is marked NEW again this morning (at 23 days left). It wasn't marked NEW for the last few days, so I'm not sure why Amazon gave it that designation again. Is this normal? Not that I'm complaining, as it puts me back in the Recently Added list, and the more lists, the better. I noticed the other books that have the same days left as me were also re-designated as NEW.


----------



## Rachel W

lincolnjcole said:


> Downloaded my copy! I'll be sure to get a review up if I find the time!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Still nominating everyone on the list! Good luck everyone!


Thanks Lincoln - just had two spaces free up, nominated Ghost in the Park and Tribe.


----------



## D A Latham

Thanks Rachel X


----------



## margiebk

Rachel W said:


> Thanks Lincoln - just had two spaces free up, nominated Ghost in the Park and Tribe.


I nominated these two as well.

And before that, The 13th Sign. Good luck to all!


----------



## JPGrider1

Just joined kboards, just heard about Scout. Will definitely start nominating.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks to everyone nominating Ghost in the Park! It's always a bit of a shock when I reach the top of the list. Scout campaigns seem to take forever, then they are suddenly over.

Welcome to the group, JP!

CRex, I get a decent bit of traffic by posting to facebook groups and tweeting a time or two a day. I mix up the hashtags for the tweets to include a few of the following: #Suspense #BookWorld #BookLovers #Bibliophile #FreeBooks #BookAddict #EBooks #KindleBargain #GoodReads #Paranormal #Mystery If you want to spend a little money, Author Shout for $10 and Readper for $7.50 are good services and fairly cheap.

Rachel- yay for free books!
Here's the link for Tikopia in the US store: https://www.amazon.com/Tikopia-Cyber-Stalking-Dangerous-Assassin-ebook/dp/B074DZJNR6

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> CRex, I get a decent bit of traffic by posting to facebook groups and tweeting a time or two a day. I mix up the hashtags for the tweets to include a few of the following: #Suspense #BookWorld #BookLovers #Bibliophile #FreeBooks #BookAddict #EBooks #KindleBargain #GoodReads #Paranormal #Mystery If you want to spend a little money, Author Shout for $10 and Readper for $7.50 are good services and fairly cheap.


Thanks for the suggestions *Julianne* and *DA Latham*. I'm a member of a few Facebook groups already but I haven't been utilizing them in any way. Maybe I should.

On the hashtag front, I'll definitely keep in mind a number of variations. I'm not what you'd call a common social media user, so I forget things like that relatively easily.

Looking back on the first campaign, I was right that _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ is doing much better than _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ a out of the gate. I chalk that up to slight brand awareness and a much better cover from the start.


----------



## Rachel W

D A Latham said:


> Thanks Rachel X


DA - forgot to mention, I read your Corporate Affair series the other day. Really liked it (obviously or I wouldn't have read them all lol!). I'll leave a review for you ASAP.


----------



## D A Latham

Rachel W said:


> DA - forgot to mention, I read your Corporate Affair series the other day. Really liked it (obviously or I wouldn't have read them all lol!). I'll leave a review for you ASAP.


Thank you Rachel, that's kind of you to say. Thanks for the nomination too.

I wrote Tribe under a different name as there's no smut in it. Didn't want people buying it thinking it'd be pixies and fairies making whoopee.


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> I was surprised to see that my book is marked NEW again this morning (at 23 days left). It wasn't marked NEW for the last few days, so I'm not sure why Amazon gave it that designation again. Is this normal? Not that I'm complaining, as it puts me back in the Recently Added list, and the more lists, the better. I noticed the other books that have the same days left as me were also re-designated as NEW.


They seem to be slow on actual new additions just now.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

D A Latham said:


> I nominated you too Ajit, and I'll be interested to read your report.


Thanks a ton, Latham. For sure, would start writing the report from tomorrow. A detailed analysis as to what all i did to promote at my end and what i have gained while campaigning in these 30 days. What i have gained is no less than a treasure.


----------



## Rena Arun

ajitkpanicker said:


> Thanks a ton, Latham. For sure, would start writing the report from tomorrow. A detailed analysis as to what all i did to promote at my end and what i have gained while campaigning in these 30 days. What i have gained is no less than a treasure.


You have peaked my curiosity, Ajit. I think this marketing thing comes way too naturally to you.  Stay cool in the waiting room and spare some positive vibes in my direction as well!

Nominated the top three on Steve's list. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Decon

I know it's no good wondering and guessing, but all the same, I can't help thinking that more weight will be placed on early to middle days and hours in hot and trending to get noticed, and maybe not so much at the end when eveyone gravitates their nominations to those due for finishing in the hope of a free book. 

The editors must be aware that this is a nomination strategy of readers, with many scouters maybe not reading much if at all, but simply nominating books in their genre, or of their friends and contacts, which defeats the object. I guess that's why it all comes down to the editors really, so everyone is in with a chance, regardless of marketing effort, and the heavy lifting is down to to the editors. Just saying.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Rachel W said:


> Just to let you all know I have published Tikopia on Amazon and it is free for 3 days for anyone who wants to read. Reviews would be really appreciated too!!! Here's the link https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tikopia-Cyber-Stalking-Dangerous-Assassin-ebook/dp/B074DZJNR6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1501578540&sr=8-2&keywords=tikopia
> 
> RXX


Thanks for the free book! I just downloaded it. Love cyber thrillers.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> D. A. Latham was right. Mine was hot & trending for 1 hour yesterday.
> 
> Which is your book?


Mine is The Hills of Mare Imbrium. 
721 views as of last count, which I'm absolutely thrilled with, seeing as it's my first full book and I'm pretty much an unknown. Hope yours are still going well.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

After careful lurking on this thread before I signed up for Scout, I decided to listen to what a lot of others are saying and see page view stats as potential future buyers. The contract is a nice bonus if you are selected. After all, for a completely unknown, first-timer, any exposure is good exposure. As a scout, I've definitely bought books that weren't selected just because I liked the excerpt.

From what I read, I understand that Scout does not release nomination stats. For those of you who were not selected in a previous campaign, is there a reasonable conversion of page views into sales after you publish or did you find that you had to start marketing from scratch?


----------



## Rachel W

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Thanks for the free book! I just downloaded it. Love cyber thrillers.


Cool - hope you like it!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Rena Arun said:


> You have peaked my curiosity, Ajit. I think this marketing thing comes way too naturally to you.  Stay cool in the waiting room and spare some positive vibes in my direction as well!
> 
> Nominated the top three on Steve's list. Good luck to everyone!


I have kept my nerves joyous. Went on a 3-day vacation with family and am just back. Situations can only be better than it was 30 days back for all of us. Take a chill pill and just relax. Let the news unwind itself into a great news for both of us. It has for sure made us much better "Authorpreneurs" than we were a couple of fortnights back. 
Keeping my fingers crossed with serenity !!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

sunfishau said:


> After careful lurking on this thread before I signed up for Scout, I decided to listen to what a lot of others are saying and see page view stats as potential future buyers. The contract is a nice bonus if you are selected. After all, for a completely unknown, first-timer, any exposure is good exposure. As a scout, I've definitely bought books that weren't selected just because I liked the excerpt.
> 
> From what I read, I understand that Scout does not release nomination stats. For those of you who were not selected in a previous campaign, is there a reasonable conversion of page views into sales after you publish or did you find that you had to start marketing from scratch?


Hi,

I am soon going to publish a report on this forum, for the 30-day campaign I have had for my book, I think I know you...Karunya, Do I? The report would talk about all what I did during this campaign. But believe you me, it is the kindle press's own set of parameters based on which they select to reward a contract.
Rest, all the statistics being displayed by various authors including me are , our own experiences and analytics. This has got nothing to do with how, Kindle scout works.
I would divide my campaign experience of 30 days into 4 weeks and would share with you what I did. 
Though I am in the waiting room, as my campaign ended yesterday, I would love to be in touch with each one of you like I was during my 30-day campaign.
Happy Scouting !! to all the authors currently listed.


----------



## MladenR

Had one spot, nominated Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson. It sounds really truly exciting!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

MladenR said:


> Had one spot, nominated Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson. It sounds really truly exciting!


My current list of nominations include
1. Ghost in the Park by Julliane Johnson
2. The Prophecy by Bella Salavatore
3. 3 shades of Midnight by Hargrove Perth

Best of luck , to all the three !!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Wednesday - happy HUMP day, everybody. Grab yourself a slow-moving camel and hang on!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
5 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
5 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
8 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
10 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
12 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
16 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
16 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
22 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
22 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
23 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
24 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

Some interesting feedback and stats on 4 kindle scout campaigns. I guess it shows the power of throwing some ads at the campaign.

https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/kindle-scout-campaign-all-stats-and-results-across-all-campaigns


----------



## C. J. Sears

Interestingly, I had the biggest drop below 100 yesterday in spite of acting more frequently on twitter. Reverse psychology?

Current Stats:

670 Views (97% Internal)
0 Hot & Trending

Still have the same three books nominated. Will add _Tribe_ once _Force of Impact_ goes into the waiting period.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the noms!

Doing well so far, and still have 5 days left.  3.9k page views and 523 of 576 hours in H&T.  Very nice considering I had a budget of $45 this campaign. Looks like I'll break 4k for the first time.  I'm not certain my blurb is strong enough, but I'm getting very nice comments about the cover.  That pleases me no end since I made it myself.

Sunfishau-  I don't think there are good overall percentage stats on  page views to sales.  The problem is that each individual book's mileage varies. Consider, for example, a writer may get a professional cover and blurb, but may have a sub-par book.  Most scouters may nominate without reading the excerpt, but when they consider buying it, they take a look at the "look inside" and discover the mistakes, thus not buying.  This could result in many page views but few sales.  A different book could be awesome, but have a homemade looking cover.  The writer may fix the cover before publication, and thus get many more sales when they had fewer page views.

In addition, it depends on whether each author depends solely on KS nominations for release, or promotes the release in other ways as well.

So, basically my answer is, it's complicated.


----------



## margiebk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the noms!
> 
> Doing well so far, and still have 5 days left. 3.9k page views and 523 of 576 hours in H&T. Very nice considering I had a budget of $45 this campaign. Looks like I'll break 4k for the first time. I'm not certain my blurb is strong enough, but I'm getting very nice comments about the cover. That pleases me no end since I made it myself.


I love your cover and definitely would've thought that a professional cover designer did it.


----------



## margiebk

Decon said:


> Some interesting feedback and stats on 4 kindle scout campaigns. I guess it shows the power of throwing some ads at the campaign.
> 
> https://www.lincolncole.net/blog/kindle-scout-campaign-all-stats-and-results-across-all-campaigns


Decon, thanks for posting this link, and Lincoln, thanks for sharing all this info in your blog! A great round-up of many different sites that can promote your book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sunfishau said:


> After careful lurking on this thread before I signed up for Scout, I decided to listen to what a lot of others are saying and see page view stats as potential future buyers. The contract is a nice bonus if you are selected. After all, for a completely unknown, first-timer, any exposure is good exposure. As a scout, I've definitely bought books that weren't selected just because I liked the excerpt.
> 
> From what I read, I understand that Scout does not release nomination stats. For those of you who were not selected in a previous campaign, is there a reasonable conversion of page views into sales after you publish or did you find that you had to start marketing from scratch?


As Julianne suggests, no one really knows for sure. That's partly because a lot of us use other forms of advertising at launch. I will say my KS reject had higher sales than normal for a new release for me before I started any other advertising. I will also say that some promotions I'd used in the past produced three or four times as many sales as they normally did, and it's hard to think the Scout exposure didn't somehow influence that.


----------



## Decon

I'm starting to get worried considering the number of page landings over 4 days. 2k in total with no ads, and with only 1 hour in hot and trending. I think its likely to be a bust with KS. Trying some ads. 

@margiebk. That's quite a good cover there and spot on for the genre.


----------



## margiebk

Decon said:


> I'm starting to get worried considering the number of page landings over 4 days. 2k in total with no ads, and with only 1 hour in hot and trending. I think its likely to be a bust with KS. Trying some ads.
> 
> @margiebk. That's quite a good cover there and spot on for the genre.


Thanks, Declan, glad you like it! I figured out what design I wanted (my three main characters, the castle in the distance, etc.), then hired these folks to do it, as I liked all the covers on their site: https://ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design/.

I was on H&T the first few days, but I think it was driven by friends and family. Now I'm trying AuthorShout and readper. I don't plan to advertise any more than that, though.


----------



## margiebk

I just posted an entry in my new blog about my Week One experience on Scout:

https://www.marjorykaptanoglu.com/single-post/2017/08/02/One-Week-and-Still-Kicking-Sort-Of


----------



## Carleton Chinner

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am soon going to publish a report on this forum, for the 30-day campaign I have had for my book, I think I know you...Karunya, Do I?


Thanks Ajit. I'm looking forward to seeing your report. 
Good luck with the final wait.


----------



## David Thompson

Rena...so sorry to hear about Cybele...I really liked the cover and the excerpt. Hope you publish soon and have oodles of sales!


----------



## Rena Arun

David Thompson said:


> Rena...so sorry to hear about Cybele...I really liked the cover and the excerpt. Hope you publish soon and have oodles of sales!


I appreciate your support, I really do. I expect I'll be marketing it soon independently and in that I'll be in good company


----------



## Decon

Good luck with Cybele when you publish.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Rena Arun said:


> I appreciate your support, I really do. I expect I'll be marketing it soon independently and in that I'll be in good company


What! No way! Luckily Rena, I am sure you will still have success as evidenced by your campaign. I wish you an awesome launch, and still look forward to reading it!


----------



## sheritybemy

Rena Arun said:


> I appreciate your support, I really do. I expect I'll be marketing it soon independently and in that I'll be in good company


Goodluck with the launch, hopefully all those nominations convert to sales. 

Bemy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Great googly moogly!    I don't only nominate list books, I nominate others when I have room in between folks in this thread.  In the past 24 hours, I've had 17 notifications of books not being selected.  Looks like KS is trying to catch up on the backlog in a big way.  I've never gotten more than 4 notifications in one day before.

Rena, Kate, Ajit, and Jelmar, I'm sorry to hear the news and I wish you all oodles of sales when you publish.  Keep in mind that they only select 1-3% of submissions for publication, and a rejection doesn't mean your book is not good.  I've seen some quite good books get passed on and some not quite as good books get selected.  Like all editors, KS has criteria to satisfy in addition to a book being well written.  Good luck to all of you.


----------



## D A Latham

I'm shocked to hear about Cybele. It seemed to be in the hot list all the way through.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> I'm shocked to hear about Cybele. It seemed to be in the hot list all the way through.


Hot List helps you get page views, but it really doesn't mean anything where selection is concerned. My Nick of Time was H&T almost the entire time, and so was Lincoln Cole's last book.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hot List helps you get page views, but it really doesn't mean anything where selection is concerned. My Nick of Time was H&T almost the entire time, and so was Lincoln Cole's last book.


I think it all comes down to... "What are they looking for right now?" And after they figure that out, they look to see which items in that category are well written (in both content and grammar) and have KS nomination support. So, your book could be the bee's knees, but if they don't need Sci-fi, Romance, Thriller etc. right now, you won't get selected.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I think it all comes down to... "What are they looking for right now?" And after they figure that out, they look to see which items in that category are well written (in both content and grammar) and have KS nomination support. So, your book could be the bee's knees, but if they don't need Sci-fi, Romance, Thriller etc. right now, you won't get selected.


Absolutely. It also comes down to things like, did they select a project recently that was similar, and does it follow genre criteria or is the genre too fluid.

As with all publishers, their biggest criteria is- Can we sell it?


----------



## MladenR

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm not certain my blurb is strong enough, but I'm getting very nice comments about the cover. That pleases me no end since I made it myself.


You have a great cover, it got my attention but I really loved the blurb. It was somewhat fresh so it hooked me. Good luck!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Great googly moogly!  I don't only nominate list books, I nominate others when I have room in between folks in this thread. In the past 24 hours, I've had 17 notifications of books not being selected. Looks like KS is trying to catch up on the backlog in a big way. I've never gotten more than 4 notifications in one day before.
> 
> Rena, Kate, Ajit, and Jelmar, I'm sorry to hear the news and I wish you all oodles of sales when you publish. Keep in mind that they only select 1-3% of submissions for publication, and a rejection doesn't mean your book is not good. I've seen some quite good books get passed on and some not quite as good books get selected. Like all editors, KS has criteria to satisfy in addition to a book being well written. Good luck to all of you.


Thanks a zillion ton, Julliane for the wonderful support you have been all through out on this platform, since my day 1.
Rena, Kate & Jelmar,
I am 'not sorry' for any of you for not having made it through kindle press, because there's always an another way, an another day.
I feel happy and proud to have made such wonderful friends on this platform.
Believe you me, i am much more confident and positive about my book, after this campaign. Results do not matter much because this was not the end, it was just the beginning.
Let me reveal you my statistics , which may not be the final criteria for selection but obviously keeps you going for all 30 days.
I am ready to relive this again. Checking the H&T every half an hour, inspite of being engaged in a day job of being a behavioural trainer & coach, was , i must say an adrenaline roller coaster.
Guys, i would like to quote Robert H. Schuller here, "Success is never ending and failure is never final" and with that i begin my KDP journey. I am going to reveal my statistics.
If it surprises you or gives you a shock, don't be, because each one of your books is Unique and kindle press is just one more publisher with its own set of selection criteria.
I had 6071 views with 505 out of 720 hours in hot & trending with not a single day when my number of views had gone below 80 and only 2 days when my book was for 0 hours in H&T.
My campaign kept me in the H&T even during the middle of the campaign. It dropped but was hot most of the times.
External views were 26% and internal were 74%, which again reflects that 4.5k views came from internal kindle scout's nominations, which i am happy about. Though i know some percentage of my own links must have fallen in the internal views also.
Anyways, i take this as an opportunity which probably kindle press missed and KDP is going to gain.
From the past couple of days, since my campaign ended, i have been thinking what if i am able to sell more number of copies through KDP with 70% royalty and with complete rights resting with me. I think, kindle press read my mind, well on time before they could say a 'Yes' to me.
Just joking...
I am still going to publish the report for my 30 days campaign as decided, and probably some of you who are new to this platform, my report would come handy while campaigning.
You know ," One learns more from REJECTIONS than any of the biggest ACHIEVEMENTS" in life because we usually get going and spend our time in celebrating the success whereas we do reflection when we fail.
Let me declare, i am going to put all my might to make my KDP publication a success with all the blessings of my Lord.
"Om Namah Shivay"
Would soon be back with my third book...
The boy, who never gave up
Check out my website for all i have to offer and would be offering in future...


----------



## sheritybemy

ajitkpanicker said:


> Thanks a zillion ton, Julliane for the wonderful support you have been all through out on this platform, since my day 1.
> Rena, Kate & Jelmar,
> I am 'not sorry' for any of you for not having made it through kindle press, because there's always an another way, an another day.
> I feel happy and proud to have made such wonderful friends on this platform.
> Believe you me, i am much more confident and positive about my book, after this campaign. Results do not matter much because this was not the end, it was just the beginning.
> Let me reveal you my statistics , which may not be the final criteria for selection but obviously keeps you going for all 30 days.
> I am ready to relive this again. Checking the H&T every half an hour, inspite of being engaged in a day job of being a behavioural trainer & coach, was , i must say an adrenaline roller coaster.
> Guys, i would like to quote Robert H. Schuller here, "Success is never ending and failure is never final" and with that i begin my KDP journey. I am going to reveal my statistics.
> If it surprises you or gives you a shock, don't be, because each one of your books is Unique and kindle press is just one more publisher with its own set of selection criteria.
> I had 6071 views with 505 out of 720 hours in hot & trending with not a single day when my number of views had gone below 80 and only 2 days when my book was for 0 hours in H&T.
> My campaign kept me in the H&T even during the middle of the campaign. It dropped but was hot most of the times.
> External views were 26% and internal were 74%, which again reflects that 4.5k views came from internal kindle scout's nominations, which i am happy about. Though i know some percentage of my own links must have fallen in the internal views also.
> Anyways, i take this as an opportunity which probably kindle press missed and KDP is going to gain.
> From the past couple of days, since my campaign ended, i have been thinking what if i am able to sell more number of copies through KDP with 70% royalty and with complete rights resting with me. I think, kindle press read my mind, well on time before they could say a 'Yes' to me.
> Just joking...
> I am still going to publish the report for my 30 days campaign as decided, and probably some of you who are new to this platform, my report would come handy while campaigning.
> You know ," One learns more from REJECTIONS than any of the biggest ACHIEVEMENTS" in life because we usually get going and spend our time in celebrating the success whereas we do reflection when we fail.
> Let me declare, i am going to put all my might to make my KDP publication a success with all the blessings of my Lord.
> "Om Namah Shivay"
> Would soon be back with my third book...
> The boy, who never gave up
> Check out my website for all i have to offer and would be offering in future...


Ajiit 
Love your positive outlook. We have to stay positive on this road we've undertaken. I definitely look forward to seeing your book published and may you have a lot of sales.

People keep on saying the criteria that got them selected was an edited book, great cover and great blurb. I wonder if anyone amongst us has been rejected even with those things. It is a bit frustrating shooting in the dark and every time you get rejected it's difficult to know where you fell short so you can improve the next time.

If there's anything I wish, I hope they at least give me feedback. Otherwise one will probably keep making the same mistake and keep submitting and getting rejected continually.

I really don't believe when you get rejected it's only because your book wasn't the right fit. There are innumerable reasons and I wish they'd share.

Anyway after seeing the stream of rejections, I'm preparing myself. I have seven days left. But whatever happens I'll try to have your positive mindset Ajiit. Good luck with your future endeavors. One rejection is never an end.

I wonder is there something else like kindle scout out there?

Bemy


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday.

Hot and heavy out there this morning, here in Halifax. I wish I could stay home and write. I've got a dayshift today and tomorrow, and then a whole long weekend of peace.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
4 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
4 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
7 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
9 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
11 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
15 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
15 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
21 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
21 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
22 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
23 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Sorry to hear about all those who didn't get selected this morning. Best of luck with your launches Rena, Ajit, Kate, & Jelmar. I'll bet the Scout exposure still did some good for you guys. 

As for my stats, I had a measly 4 additional views yesterday. Ouch. That's a pretty sharp drop from the previous days. Needless to say I wasn't Hot & Trending. Hopefully the readper promo I'm arranging will do me some good.

Anyway, still nominating from the list. _Tribe_ will be added to my nominations tomorrow.


----------



## Rena Arun

JulianneQJohnson said:


> It also comes down to things like, did they select a project recently that was similar, and does it follow genre criteria or is the genre too fluid.


Julianne, 
I suspect CYBELE falls into the "genre too fluid" category ... It's a potboiler mystery, yes, but spiced with historical detail, literary allusions, mythology, compounded by a distinctive ethnic flavor, also a romance, and with a Christian theme. Very fluid indeed, and it will make marketing it on my own a challenge.

I appreciate your outlook, Ajit. I too have learned a lot about the rubrics of submitting to KS and that will help should I submit again. Good luck to all those still in the running! I'll keep nominating from the list. Thanks to David, Decon, TF, Bemy, and all those who have been so kind and encouraging. You've made this an infinitely lighter path to tread!


----------



## lincolnjcole

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I think it all comes down to... "What are they looking for right now?" And after they figure that out, they look to see which items in that category are well written (in both content and grammar) and have KS nomination support. So, your book could be the bee's knees, but if they don't need Sci-fi, Romance, Thriller etc. right now, you won't get selected.


Yeah, 100% this. They are always looking for something incredibly specific as part of their next genre push so they turn down a lot of really good books to get what they are looking for.

Anyway, I just finally loaded my book across platforms in preparation for my launch! I'm actually excited about doing a wide push this time around (moving quite a few books out of KU) and then just working on writing more. I'm going to wait and see how this wide launch goes before deciding if I'll try scout again, because being locked in is kind of a bummer. It's too bad my Kindle Scout book (Raven's Peak) has done so well because I'll have to wait a fairly long time to get the rights back (if at all). Lol.

Btw: At this link you can also sign up for a free advance copy of the book (you'll get it at least 1 month before it comes out) and see my landing page for the series (about halfway done with writing book II)

I don't consider Kindle Scout a complete waste: so far, my list of people who want advance copies is 511 people, and a lot of them came from that 'thanks but no thanks' letter kindle scout sent after the fact!


----------



## JPGrider1

margiebk said:


> I just posted an entry in my new blog about my Week One experience on Scout:
> 
> https://www.marjorykaptanoglu.com/single-post/2017/08/02/One-Week-and-Still-Kicking-Sort-Of


Great blog. I hope your nominations pick up. I'm new to this, so I'm new to this, so I'm following. Thinking of entering Kindle Scout myself. Don't know if I should or not, but I've been self-publishing since November, 2011 and my sales never really picked up much. I thought I'd try something different before attempting to query agents and going the traditional route - which I really did not want to do. I thought Scout would be a good route to go for a change. Thoughts? Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JPGrider1 said:


> Great blog. I hope your nominations pick up. I'm new to this, so I'm new to this, so I'm following. Thinking of entering Kindle Scout myself. Don't know if I should or not, but I've been self-publishing since November, 2011 and my sales never really picked up much. I thought I'd try something different before attempting to query agents and going the traditional route - which I really did not want to do. I thought Scout would be a good route to go for a change. Thoughts? Anyone? Thanks.


You'll find a lot of thoughts and blogs and other things throughout this forum. In general, getting picked by Kindle Scout is great, but not a guarantee of your book's success.

One thing to keep in mind: you've already been self-publishing for a while, so the traditional route is going to be fickle. For many agents/companies, you clicking that 'self-publish' button automatically excludes you from the traditional route, especially if you aren't selling well. True there are exceptions (fifty shades of grey, the martian) but if anything they are the exceptions that prove the rule and the industry is really biased against self-pubbed works.

On top of that, the traditional publishing industry is having a crisis moment as they try and figure out how to exist in the ever changing online world. New traditionally published authors are actually among the worst earners in the market overall right now and a lot of the companies are going under, so if your hope is selling your book to a trad publisher and resting easy, you'll find out that doesn't really exist anymore.

Getting picked by Kindle Scout will increase your respectability to these people by a lot, and it also opens your book (but only your selected book) up to the behemoth that is amazon publishing support. They do email newsletters, push notifications through their app, and tons of other programs on kindle scout books that are not available to any but the top indie authors.

It's basically all luck, though, in what they pick. They turn down amazing books if it isn't exactly what they are looking for at the moment and have selected a LOT of duds (quite a few authors who were picked previously are leaving the program now after getting their rights back on books that sold very few copies). However, if you do get picked it could be a major breakthrough for you.

Another thing to keep in mind is that they only take about 1-3% of books that get submitted (and that seems to be decreasing), which means if you do submit then you're basically just locking your book down for 45 days and at the end you'll more than likely get a rejection notice, but you DO get some early visibility for your book that you wouldn't otherwise get. There are a LOT of benefits to running a campaign even if you end up getting turned away, and those are covered extensively on various blogs, sites, and other locations throughout the internet so I won't go into detail about them here.

All in all, if you're looking to try something different and hopefully win a (somewhat lottery based) contract, then give KS a shot. You still own your book, can publish a paperback, and can get your rights back if the market says 'meh'. Even then, running a campaign is free and can earn you visibility and other things. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Decon

Trying to get a handle on what they are looking for besides a good book and reader interest.

Literature and fiction 21 books 4 in H&T 
Mystery thriller & Susp 31 books 5 in H&T
Romance 21 books 5 in H&T
Science fiction 22 books 5 in H&T
Teen &Young Adult 20 books 4 in H&T
Total 23
Actual H&T 15
More than one genre 8

There are 80 approx individual books as at today

*Chosen in July* (So far)
3 x Science fiction.
3 x thrillers
1 x Romance
*7 IN TOTAL*

*Chosen in June* (Least productive month)
1 x thriller
1 x Fantasy
1 x Teen NYT bestselling Author.
*3 IN TOTAL*

*Chosen in May*
2 x Science fiction
2 x Romance
1 x Teen/romance
1 x Thriller
1 x Literary fiction
*7 IN TOTAL*

*Over 3 months*
6 x Science fiction/Fantasy
5 x thrillers
3 x Romance
2 x Teen
1 x Literature

*There are 80 approx individual books as at today. Assuming that's constant, if I have the math right I make it from a 8.7% down to a 3.8% chance for the past 3 months .*


----------



## JPGrider1

lincolnjcole said:


> One thing to keep in mind: you've already been self-publishing for a while, so the traditional route is going to be fickle. For many agents/companies, you clicking that 'self-publish' button automatically excludes you from the traditional route, especially if you aren't selling well. True there are exceptions (fifty shades of grey, the martian) but if anything they are the exceptions that prove the rule and the industry is really biased against self-pubbed works.


Thank you for all that information. I appreciate it. I should have said that if I am going to query agents, I'd be using a pen name. This way, I can start fresh.

As for Kindle Scout, in a way, I was hoping that since I'd be using my current author name, that maybe it would help to give my already self-published books a little more exposure. Whether I got far in the Scout campaign or not, I was hoping to at least gain some new followers. I'm not sure how to go about getting new followers at this point. I know I am putting out great work. I get professional editing, professional covers, but I can't afford professional marketing and since I work a full-time day job and have four kids, I don't have the time to put into full-time marketing myself, so my time spent marketing is mediocre at best. I have several books published. Originally it was 12, but I unpublished two of them because they were written for the adult market and I now write for the young adult/new adult market and I don't want to confuse my audience, so I am keeping them out of print for now. And I had a trilogy which I now renamed, rewrote, and published as one. So now, I have 7 full novel published and 1 short story. I'll never quit writing, but I'm not sure about publishing anymore. At this point, it's costing me more to publish.


----------



## margiebk

Sorry to see the non-selection emails coming in. I know that must sting a lot, but soon enough we all scrape ourselves off the floor following a rejection, and move on to the next thing. Best of luck to all of you moving forward with publication. It seems like there ought to be another thread, something like "Next Steps for Kindle Scout Submissions," or something. One place where everyone could keep track of where all the books have gone.


----------



## jaxonreed

margiebk said:


> Sorry to see the non-selection emails coming in. I know that must sting a lot, but soon enough we all scrape ourselves off the floor following a rejection, and move on to the next thing. Best of luck to all of you moving forward with publication. It seems like there ought to be another thread, something like "Next Steps for Kindle Scout Submissions," or something. One place where everyone could keep track of where all the books have gone.


There's this one:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.msg3535622/topicseen.html


----------



## Patricia KC

Decon said:


> Trying to get a handle on what they are looking for besides a good book and reader interest.
> 
> Literature and fiction 21 books 4 in H&T
> Mystery thriller & Susp 31 books 5 in H&T
> Romance 21 books 5 in H&T
> Science fiction 22 books 5 in H&T
> Teen &Young Adult 20 books 4 in H&T
> Total 23
> Actual H&T 15
> More than one genre 8
> 
> There are 80 approx individual books as at today
> 
> *Chosen in July* (So far)
> 3 x Science fiction.
> 3 x thrillers
> 1 x Romance
> *7 IN TOTAL*
> 
> *Chosen in June* (Least productive month)
> 1 x thriller
> 1 x Fantasy
> 1 x Teen NYT bestselling Author.
> *3 IN TOTAL*
> 
> *Chosen in May*
> 2 x Science fiction
> 2 x Romance
> 1 x Teen/romance
> 1 x Thriller
> 1 x Literary fiction
> *7 IN TOTAL*
> 
> *Over 3 months*
> 6 x Science fiction/Fantasy
> 5 x thrillers
> 3 x Romance
> 2 x Teen
> 1 x Literature
> 
> *There are 80 approx individual books as at today. Assuming that's constant, if I have the math right I make it from a 8.7% down to a 3.8% chance for the past 3 months .*


Some of these genre classifications are off. _Ghosts in Glass Houses_ was selected in June, and it's a cozy-ish Mystery (and was only listed under Mysteries during it's campaign). Also, for those in campaign, don't get discouraged if your book doesn't fit neatly into the above list. What they are looking to publish in three months isn't necessarily what they chose last month. (Did that make sense?)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MladenR said:


> You have a great cover, it got my attention but I really loved the blurb. It was somewhat fresh so it hooked me. Good luck!


Thanks! You make me feel better about it. I love writing, but I'm still pretty new to all this marketing stuff.


----------



## margiebk

jaxonreed said:


> There's this one:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.msg3535622/topicseen.html


Great, thanks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rena- Fluid genres have been as issue with my books as well.  Readers seem to like them, but a marketer may look at a fluid genre as something that's difficult to market.

Ajit- with your awesome attitude you should do very well going on from here.  You had awesome stats.

Lincoln- Everything I've seen on the subject says you are correct, once you hit that self publish button, most agents and publishers are no longer going to be interested, unless your book is a is selling big numbers.  This is the reason I decided to go all in with self publishing.  It seems an all in kind of deal.  At this point, I have plots and plans for Ghost not being selected.  If it is selected, I am certainly going to have to scramble a bit to get a project completed that isn't Ghost 2, but I certainly wouldn't complain about it, lol.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Trying to get a handle on what they are looking for besides a good book and reader interest.
> 
> Literature and fiction 21 books 4 in H&T
> Mystery thriller & Susp 31 books 5 in H&T
> Romance 21 books 5 in H&T
> Science fiction 22 books 5 in H&T
> Teen &Young Adult 20 books 4 in H&T
> Total 23
> Actual H&T 15
> More than one genre 8
> 
> There are 80 approx individual books as at today
> 
> *Chosen in July* (So far)
> 3 x Science fiction.
> 3 x thrillers
> 1 x Romance
> *7 IN TOTAL*
> 
> *Chosen in June* (Least productive month)
> 1 x thriller
> 1 x Fantasy
> 1 x Teen NYT bestselling Author.
> *3 IN TOTAL*
> 
> *Chosen in May*
> 2 x Science fiction
> 2 x Romance
> 1 x Teen/romance
> 1 x Thriller
> 1 x Literary fiction
> *7 IN TOTAL*
> 
> *Over 3 months*
> 6 x Science fiction/Fantasy
> 5 x thrillers
> 3 x Romance
> 2 x Teen
> 1 x Literature
> 
> *There are 80 approx individual books as at today. Assuming that's constant, if I have the math right I make it from a 8.7% down to a 3.8% chance for the past 3 months .*


That's good info for someone who writes in multiple genres. Since I'm mostly in one (fantasy), I'm not sure it makes sense for me to switch just to be more appealing to KS. If, for example, I wrote science fiction instead of fantasy, which I could probably pull off, and I wasn't selected, I'd be left with a sort of albatross that might not have much sell-through for my current fans. It might be good to branch out, anyway--if I really wanted to write science fiction, which I don't particularly. Of course, the choice would be a lot easier for someone who had already started writing in one of the KS-friendly genres.

By the way, I don't think the 80 book figure is constant. There have been times in the past when I think it was substantially higher. Lincoln's stats would suggest the selection rate is from 1% to 3%, much lower than what you're suggesting. I wonder if the drop in selections could partly be a function of a drop in the raw number of books being submitted.

Alas, there's no way to tell what the Scout folks are thinking.


----------



## MladenR

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks! You make me feel better about it. I love writing, but I'm still pretty new to all this marketing stuff.


It can get confusing. I've been studying marketing for three years and I still scratch my head when I have to write copy for articles and books


----------



## KateWarren

Thanks guys for all your of support! Yes it was a bit of a bugger not to be chosen, but Kindle Scout is only one of many options. I've had heaps of emails from people who nominated it saying they were disappointed and that they'd really like a copy which is really positive feedback. Just need to work out what to do next. I also learnt a huge amount about advertising & self publishing if I choose to go down that route. I'm also really lucky to have met you all online. Funny, I'm just happy that the wait is over really and I can make my next move.

I was advised by a Scout nominator that I can still _take advantage of their KS system by arranging a free day-or-three, waiting until it goes live, then informing KS that it's available. They will immediately inform the voters, who will click on the link, see it's free, and snag it-hopefully to write glowing 4- and 5-star reviews._ If I took advantage of this, would this mean I would have to go down the self publishing route?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kate, you can take advantage of the feature that alerts readers your book has been published, whether you self publish or find a publisher.  If you self-publish, have the free days, and hit the alert your nominators button, that will pretty much kill any chance you have at a traditional publisher.  They have been known to make exceptions, but usually for books that are selling tons of copies.

Keep in mind that when and if you hit the button that notifies folks you have published, it isn't immediate.  KP seems to send the announcements out in batches, and it can be anywhere from a couple hours to a couple days before they send the notification out.


----------



## KateWarren

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Kate, you can take advantage of the feature that alerts readers your book has been published, whether you self publish or find a publisher. If you self-publish, have the free days, and hit the alert your nominators button, that will pretty much kill any chance you have at a traditional publisher. They have been known to make exceptions, but usually for books that are selling tons of copies.
> 
> Keep in mind that when and if you hit the button that notifies folks you have published, it isn't immediate. KP seems to send the announcements out in batches, and it can be anywhere from a couple hours to a couple days before they send the notification out.


Yes I kinda thought as much! Might try to exhaust my publishing options first


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hallelujah, it's Friday! One more shift at work.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
3 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
6 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
8 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
10 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
14 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
14 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
20 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
20 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
21 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
22 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lossincasa

I finished Freyja's Torc and I'm getting ready to re-enter the arena sort to speak but I'm feeling way cooler now than the first time  

As usual I had three openings so I nominated... 

Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
Tribe by D. McMahon

...from Steve's list.  Good luck to all


----------



## C. J. Sears

Current Nominations:

_Ghost in the Park
Mister Miracle
Tribe_

I really enjoyed the stylization of the prose in _Tribe_. It has that fairytale feel with a modern flair.

As for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_, I'm treading water. Hopefully, the readper newsletter tomorrow does it some good. But I've resigned myself to thinking that regardless of stats that it won't be selected in the end. I don't think it's within their (Scout Editors) tastes.


----------



## D A Latham

CRex896 said:


> Current Nominations:
> 
> _Ghost in the Park
> Mister Miracle
> Tribe_
> 
> I really enjoyed the stylization of the prose in _Tribe_. It has that fairytale feel with a modern flair.
> 
> As for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_, I'm treading water. Hopefully, the readper newsletter tomorrow does it some good. But I've resigned myself to thinking that regardless of stats that it won't be selected in the end. I don't think it's within their (Scout Editors) tastes.


Thank you CRex, yes, it's a very modern day fairy story. Basically how would they be in the 21st century and adapt to our technology and culture.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Had a slot open up so nominated

Tribe by D. McMahon

Good luck for your last days


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Sitting here looking over the current pool of active Kindle Scout campaigns, including those in my Sci-fi/Fantasy category.  Some very odd stuff right now, that in my opinion, is way left of the norm for this genre. And is it just me, or is there an unusually high amount of "YA" stuff out there currently?  Seems like every other listing is YA.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Sitting here looking over the current pool of active Kindle Scout campaigns, including those in my Sci-fi/Fantasy category. Some very odd stuff right now, that in my opinion, is way left of the norm for this genre. And is it just me, or is there an unusually high amount of "YA" stuff out there currently? Seems like every other listing is YA.


There does seem to be a lot of YA. I've noticed that too. If it isn't a member of our group here, I have not been nominating many of them. I enjoy reading YA sometimes, but not all the time.


----------



## D A Latham

Just nominated Mr Miracle.
Thanks to everyone who nominated Tribe.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've just finished cleaning up the kitchen. After breakfast my wife intends to begin getting the kitchen ready for the first paint job in about ten years. Painting is her thing, so I am mostly going to stay out of the way and try and get some writing done.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
2 days left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
2 days left  Tribe by D. McMahon
5 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
7 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
9 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
13 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
13 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
19 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
19 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
20 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
21 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> Decon, thanks for posting this link, and Lincoln, thanks for sharing all this info in your blog! A great round-up of many different sites that can promote your book.


I see that Thief made the H&T today. Do your stats show the ads have worked?


----------



## margiebk

Decon said:


> I see that Thief made the H&T today. Do your stats show the ads have worked?


I honestly don't know. I'm only using AuthorShout and Readper, and I can only trace a handful of page views to each of them from the page stats, though there could be more page views that are coming from them in ways that aren't easy to identify. My book got back on the H&T list sometime last night, but my page views this morning were consistent with the last few days: roughly 125 views per day. Ratio of internal to external views was pretty much the same too. But whatever changed, if anything, should show up in tomorrow's stats.

My book might've gotten a boost from the Readper newsletter, if that came out last night. I believe it comes out on Saturdays, but I forgot to sign up for it so I haven't gotten a copy and therefore I'm not sure if it was sent out yet or not.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Can confirm the readper list was sent out this morning. _Dreadmarrow Thief_ is the first book shown in the newsletter. I imagine you got quite a few eyes on your book from it.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Oh no! The dreaded mid-section slump might have begun.
I read about views dropping when you are no longer on the New list, but it didn't make it any easier to see only one page view for yesterday.

Time I focused back on my latest short story, Cloud Racer, and put all of this breathless excitement aside


----------



## margiebk

CRex896 said:


> Can confirm the readper list was sent out this morning. _Dreadmarrow Thief_ is the first book shown in the newsletter. I imagine you got quite a few eyes on your book from it.


Thanks, money well-spent then . Not that I spent much. Mainly I was hoping for enough of a boost to get back on the H&T. It just seems like there's a better chance of your book being checked out if you're on that list. Mission accomplished so far, but who knows how long it will last.


----------



## margiebk

sunfishau said:


> Oh no! The dreaded mid-section slump might have begun.
> I read about views dropping when you are no longer on the New list, but it didn't make it any easier to see only one page view for yesterday.
> 
> Time I focused back on my latest short story, Cloud Racer, and put all of this breathless excitement aside


Agreed, I'm trying to focus on book two of my series. Can't say I'm entirely successful, though.


----------



## Cecelia

I have completed preparing another manuscript for a Kindle Scout campaign and am waiting on the content review at the moment. All going well, I should join the nervous campaigners again soon. This *All for Love* book is around 180,000 words long, and a romantic comedy.

I am also hoping to time the release of my previous manuscript with the campaign. I am awaiting proofs of the paperback at the moment, and while the ebook for *Silver Springtime* is live, it is keeping a low profile until both are available.


----------



## Decon

Cecelia said:


> I have completed preparing another manuscript for a Kindle Scout campaign and am waiting on the content review at the moment. All going well, I should join the nervous campaigners again soon. This *All for Love* book is around 180,000 words long, and a romantic comedy.
> 
> I am also hoping to time the release of my previous manuscript with the campaign. I am awaiting proofs of the paperback at the moment, and while the ebook for *Silver Springtime* is live, it is keeping a low profile until both are available.


Good to know there is someone waiting in the wings. We need more kindleboarders just now because the list is getting smaller with no new books from here for 9 days.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Decon said:


> Good to kmow there is someone waiting in the wings. We need more kindleboarders just now because the list is getting smaller with no new books from here for 9 days.


I agree. I have all of my nomination slots filled up with our group's list. Only 7 days to go on my campaign. Will see if my stats start to go up soon in last days or not. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Hey, DMCHappellAuthor, I forwarded the newsletter. 

I have to say I do find it strange how few Kboarders remain on the list right now. Last time I did this, it seemed like the list only ever got bigger.


----------



## Cecelia

Decon said:


> Good to know there is someone waiting in the wings. We need more kindleboarders just now because the list is getting smaller with no new books from here for 9 days.


Thanks Decon. I try to pace myself - let the books help each other, but not tire Facebook friends with my incessant posts. I'm sure the other Kboarders will be back too. Unless they are discouraged. I notice out of all my nominations (24 in recent times) - only two selected.


----------



## Cecelia

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got a freebie giveaway today and I'd be grateful for any reads and/or reviews that folks could spare for this short little yarn. It is free on Kindle all day long today.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the cover fool you.


Read Steve. Adored the cover, loved the intro. Lost me a bit with the microscope & I'm team cat, not dog! Shows how effective a simple ghost story can be though.


----------



## Decon

Cecelia said:


> Thanks Decon. I try to pace myself - let the books help each other, but not tire Facebook friends with my incessant posts. I'm sure the other Kboarders will be back too. Unless they are discouraged. I notice out of all my nominations (24 in recent times) - only two selected.


Yeah, I don't like to push my facebook followers in my own name, but I have a separate author page. I've just done this image for a twitter post https://twitter.com/DeclanConner Not sure if it'll get re-tweeted, but I thought it was worth a try. I've never won a lottery, or marked off a line at bingo, so I don't expect to get chosen. Still you have to be in it to win it I guess.


----------



## Decon

I've gone out of order and nominated *Just Jilted*. It's way out of my genre, but I really enjoyed the read. Well written, a fun entertaining read, and left me wanting to read more.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Hi,

A quick help required, after not getting selected on Kindle scout, i did a quick review and a round of edit. After which i published my book on KDP.
The book has been published, but on the Amazon sales page the cover page image is not showing. I have written to kdp support but no reply so far.
I removed the image on the manuscript file and republished it, but the cover image on the Amazon sales page still does not reflect. In the second stage of the publishing process the image i uploaded was accepted and even the thumbnail image is visible.
Though if i download the sample, the cover image shows up on the kindle library.
If someone can, please guide.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

ajitkpanicker said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick help required, after not getting selected on Kindle scout, i did a quick review and a round of edit. After which i published my book on KDP.
> The book has been published, but on the Amazon sales page the cover page image is not showing. I have written to kdp support but no reply so far.
> I removed the image on the manuscript file and republished it, but the cover image on the Amazon sales page still does not reflect. In the second stage of the publishing process the image i uploaded was accepted and even the thumbnail image is visible.
> Though if i download the sample, the cover image shows up on the kindle library.
> If someone can, please guide.


Amazon is quite glitchy and usually it's a question of waiting a day or two and the problem will resolve itself. So try not to worry - though of course one does...


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. We've had some rain come down, but the temperature here in Halifax is still pretty hot.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
1 day left  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
1 day left  Tribe by D. McMahon
4 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
6 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
8 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
12 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
12 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
18 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
18 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
19 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
20 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
Tribe by D. McMahon

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## C. J. Sears

It may not have been Hot & Trending, but I can affirm that *readper* got _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ more views. 103, in fact.

Current Stats:
788 Views (84% Internal, 16% External)

Y'know, I can't remember, did we ever decide if we thought Internal or External were more important to Scout Editors?

Anyway, it feels like this campaign is flying by much faster than the first. I can't decide if that's a good thing...


----------



## Decon

No sure, but I think that regular Scouters are more likely to be strategic nominators and wait for the ones coming to a close toward the end. As for the others, I think all that does is to display to the editors that you attempt marketing as they are most likely considered nailed on nominations.

There doesn't seem to be many new books per day, so I'm sure the editors must sample them and quickly decide if they have a contender that they will keep an eye on regardless of ongoing results. 

Good to see your page landings have increased. I wish I'd have started to market for outside nominations earlier. Lesson learned.


----------



## margiebk

Yesterday, readper brought in about 300 extra views compared to prior days, and my book is currently still on the H&T list. I paid extra for being featured in their newsletter, and I'm happy with the additional views that resulted, though in the end none of us knows what effect H&T has on anything.

Best of luck to all. I've got the top of the queue in my nomination slots.


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> Yesterday, readper brought in about 300 extra views compared to prior days, and my book is currently still on the H&T list. I paid extra for being featured in their newsletter, and I'm happy with the additional views that resulted, though in the end none of us knows what effect H&T has on anything.
> 
> Best of luck to all. I've got the top of the queue in my nomination slots.


Hard to say, but I think they brought in around the same for me. Total views yesterday 561. I signed up with Just Kindle books, but they were late posting. Still haven't had their confirmation letter, but it's on there today, though I might have missed their newsletter. I've got to say that although I've been on the indie scene for 6 years self-publishing, I'm learning a lot about marketing.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Y'know, I can't remember, did we ever decide if we thought Internal or External were more important to Scout Editors?


There is no hard data to go by. The short answer is probably neither one is that important, since there have been a lot of outliers that seem to get selected or rejected regardless of the book's stats.

Each one shows something different. Internal shows your submission is generating attention, which is a good thing. External shows you have an existing fan base and/or can market well. That said, some of the external will show up as internal because of the way the process handles data.


----------



## D A Latham

If what you're all saying is correct, then nominations, traffic, hot and trending etc is pointless. Easier for Amazon to just get us all to send our books in for them to say yes or no?
If this is true, then why are we all nominating each other's books?


----------



## Decon

D A Latham said:


> If what you're all saying is correct, then nominations, traffic, hot and trending etc is pointless. Easier for Amazon to just get us all to send our books in for them to say yes or no?
> If this is true, then why are we all nominating each other's books?


Who knows. I'm sure they count to get noticed.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> If what you're all saying is correct, then nominations, traffic, hot and trending etc is pointless. Easier for Amazon to just get us all to send our books in for them to say yes or no?
> If this is true, then why are we all nominating each other's books?


Having good stats won't get you selected. KS selects books to publish much like any other publisher. That doesn't mean the stats are not useful. KS knows that books that have reviews sell better than books that don't. If a book is selected, people who nominated it get free advance copies of the book. Advance copies generate reviews, so when the book is launched, it already has reviews, which helps insure a more successful launch.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

D A Latham said:


> If what you're all saying is correct, then nominations, traffic, hot and trending etc is pointless. Easier for Amazon to just get us all to send our books in for them to say yes or no?
> If this is true, then why are we all nominating each other's books?


Hi, for me the answer is twofold. One, I get to nominate great books and new authors and in turn get to read and review books I may have never found otherwise. Does my one single vote make a difference? Nah, but I LOVE to support my fellow authors and continue to do so all the time.

Two, my Kindle Scout experience was awesome despite being rejected. I have grown my reader base, my newsletter list, boosted my other book sales, and had the most successful launch of any of my books to date. Just yesterday morning I found a 5 star review from a KS reader and it made my whole day. I'm only at 12 reviews since I released June 30th but I'm super excited at how far I have come in just 30 days. The KS campaign, I feel, is most successful if you treat it as a launching platform from the start. I'll be back with 2 more books this fall. Hoping to have them ready for late September and late October/early November. I'm sure many others have more experience and I am only sharing my humble opinion but this thread has been a lifesaver and I've truly enjoyed all the wonderful new authors I've met here. I'd say the experience is totally worth it.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Having good stats won't get you selected. KS selects books to publish much like any other publisher. That doesn't mean the stats are not useful. KS knows that books that have reviews sell better than books that don't. If a book is selected, people who nominated it get free advance copies of the book. Advance copies generate reviews, so when the book is launched, it already has reviews, which helps insure a more successful launch.


I totally agree! Loving your book. Hope this one is it!!!


----------



## margiebk

D A Latham said:


> If what you're all saying is correct, then nominations, traffic, hot and trending etc is pointless. Easier for Amazon to just get us all to send our books in for them to say yes or no?
> If this is true, then why are we all nominating each other's books?


The thing is that we have no idea whether they have a point or not.

If it were me doing the selecting, I'd probably discount external page views altogether, and see if the book was getting a good number of internal page views resulting in nominations. It's the best indicator of whether or not complete strangers will be attracted to your book. The number of external views, on the other hand, may be indicative of how good at marketing the author is, or if they have a large budget they're willing to use to promote their book. That might also figure into Amazon's decision.

Lastly, no one seems to mention this much, but I wonder how closely Amazon looks at the ratings of cover, description, excerpt, etc., and the comment section. Again, these are going to be more valuable if they're not coming from possible friends/family/external views. If your book not only gets nominations, but also receives a number of very favorable comments, it might be indicative of future positive reviews.

So all told, it's probably worth it for us to try to get lots of eyes on our books during our campaigns, if only to gather a starting audience for our book, no matter where it ends up being published.


----------



## Decon

Regardless of how Kindle Scout use the stats, they are a great insight as to how marketing can boost interest. Picked or not, I'm sure I'll have a better launch than I usually would. An example is that I have around 600 followers on Twitter that I hardly ever use, and around the same on my facebook page, because I've never considered them fruitful. The source views tell a different picture and I'm now kicking myself for not making good use of them before. I've just looked on twitter and my latest tweet for my kindle scout offer has it been re-tweeted by 7 followers who have around 65,000 combined followers and it cost nothing. The other thing I've done is to follow a stack of people who follow me, so I'm expecting the re-tweets to grow. You can see what I tweeted here. https://twitter.com/DeclanConner

The only thing I'm struggling with just now is if I should alter my final letter to give away a free copy to all who nominate me if I self-publish. In eight days, I've had 3,700 page landings from 91% kindle scouters, though not enough nominating me in the first 7 days to get me on the hot list for more than 1 hour, although I managed 16hrs yesterday. I know that 3,700 so far is not how many nominate you, but even of only 5% did by the end of the campaign, that would be a ton to give away. Not sure what your thoughts are on this subject?


----------



## D A Latham

I'm not a fan of giving away free books rather than selling them to be honest. When I've done it in the past, I've found the reviews are harsh compared with people who have purchased.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Decon said:


> Regardless of how Kindle Scout use the stats, they are a great insight as to how marketing can boost interest. Picked or not, I'm sure I'll have a better launch than I usually would. An example is that I have around 600 followers on Twitter that I hardly ever use, and around the same on my facebook page, because I've never considered them fruitful. The source views tell a different picture and I'm now kicking myself for not making good use of them before. I've just looked on twitter and my latest tweet for my kindle scout offer has it been re-tweeted by 7 followers who have around 65,000 combined followers and it cost nothing. The other thing I've done is to follow a stack of people who follow me, so I'm expecting the re-tweets to grow. You can see what I tweeted here. https://twitter.com/DeclanConner
> 
> The only thing I'm struggling with just now is if I should alter my final letter to give away a free copy to all who nominate me if I self-publish. In eight days, I've had 3,700 page landings from 91% kindle scouters, though not enough nominating me in the first 7 days to get me on the hot list for more than 1 hour, although I managed 16hrs yesterday. I know that 3,700 so far not how many nominate you, but even of only 5% did by the end of the campaign, that would be a ton to give away. Not sure what your thoughts are on this subject?


This is what I've been working on. I have 511 people so far interested in getting free copies of the book in exchange for a review, and I'll give out a lot more copies as the book gets prepped for launch to book bloggers and other people. I'm hoping to have a pretty sizable launch, but all in all I'm just worried about writing the next book and getting more content out there!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

lincolnjcole said:


> This is what I've been working on. I have 511 people so far interested in getting free copies of the book in exchange for a review, and I'll give out a lot more copies as the book gets prepped for launch to book bloggers and other people. I'm hoping to have a pretty sizable launch, but all in all I'm just worried about writing the next book and getting more content out there!


I would be super careful about putting it out there in writing that you are getting reviews for free copies. That is against KDP policies (I know this because I clarified with them in what ways we were allowed to get reviews.) It was recently reiterated by one of the KBoards posts that KDP is watching these forums because they are reaching out to people who have made statements about KDP issues. So, anyways... just a friendly warning that what you are doing could get your books banned from KDP. So, I wouldn't promote the fact.

P.S. - I also got banned from the KDP forum because I posted my campaign on the boards (like some others recommended in their blogs and such.) So, also be careful of doing that, or recommending it to others.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

CRex896 said:


> It may not have been Hot & Trending, but I can affirm that *readper* got _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ more views. 103, in fact.
> 
> Current Stats:
> 788 Views (84% Internal, 16% External)
> 
> Y'know, I can't remember, did we ever decide if we thought Internal or External were more important to Scout Editors?
> 
> Anyway, it feels like this campaign is flying by much faster than the first. I can't decide if that's a good thing...


My book also got a small bump from the Readper mention. Went from 18 views to 90. I will take anything I can get, especially in my last 5 days. I am 81%/19%. Thanks Readper (Jaxon) !!!


----------



## ID Johnson

D A Latham said:


> If what you're all saying is correct, then nominations, traffic, hot and trending etc is pointless. Easier for Amazon to just get us all to send our books in for them to say yes or no?
> If this is true, then why are we all nominating each other's books?


From Amazon's point of view, this program is also for readers. Sometimes as writers we tend to forget about this. They want to put our books out to get people interested in reading them and potentially purchasing them from Amazon whether they publish the book or we self-publish on Amazon. We concentrate on the program from a writer's view point, but it's just as much for readers as it is for writers.
I continue to nominate off of Steve's list months after my campaign has ended because I want to support my fellow KBoarders but also because I want to read these books. By nominating, I may get them for free from KP, but I will also find out when they are released so I can get them myself. I almost always go ahead and download the books that I've nominated--particularly if the author is a KBoarder--because I feel invested in the book as one of "my" nominees. I would imagine a lot of Kindle Scout participants who are not writers feel the same way. I think some of our reviews show that (as Nikki pointed out.)


----------



## Decon

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I would be super careful about putting it out there in writing that you are getting reviews for free copies. That is against KDP policies (I know this because I clarified with them in what ways we were allowed to get reviews.) It was recently reiterated by one of the KBoards posts that KDP is watching these forums because they are reaching out to people who have made statements about KDP issues. So, anyways... just a friendly warning that what you are doing could get your books banned from KDP. So, I wouldn't promote the fact.


Yeah, I wondered about that. I might change my letter along the lines of a simple request thanking them for the nomination and directing those that are really interested to sign up for my newsletter on my blog for them to be notified of the publication date and any special offers. That will cut them down to those who are really interested.

It's my experience that you get a reasonable % of reviews anyway from fans who join your newsletter unless you cast the net wide on a fishing expedition just to get the numbers. I have a separate email list of Arc reviewers anyway that I garnered from bookhippo. Not sure if ARC reviews are worth much now though with readers able to filter out all but verified purchases. Once you have your newsletter sign ups, there's nothing wrong with advising them of a special offer and to let the reviews come in organically as verified purchases. .


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Decon said:


> Regardless of how Kindle Scout use the stats, they are a great insight as to how marketing can boost interest. Picked or not, I'm sure I'll have a better launch than I usually would. An example is that I have around 600 followers on Twitter that I hardly ever use, and around the same on my facebook page, because I've never considered them fruitful. The source views tell a different picture and I'm now kicking myself for not making good use of them before. I've just looked on twitter and my latest tweet for my kindle scout offer has it been re-tweeted by 7 followers who have around 65,000 combined followers and it cost nothing. The other thing I've done is to follow a stack of people who follow me, so I'm expecting the re-tweets to grow. You can see what I tweeted here. https://twitter.com/DeclanConner
> 
> The only thing I'm struggling with just now is if I should alter my final letter to give away a free copy to all who nominate me if I self-publish. In eight days, I've had 3,700 page landings from 91% kindle scouters, though not enough nominating me in the first 7 days to get me on the hot list for more than 1 hour, although I managed 16hrs yesterday. I know that 3,700 so far is not how many nominate you, but even of only 5% did by the end of the campaign, that would be a ton to give away. Not sure what your thoughts are on this subject?


I believe if we think about KS as the beginning of a launch we will derive the most benefit. My current release, The Final Enemy, was passed over by 'Zon but two plus months in, is doing real well. For me the benefit was the knowledge I gained from all the amazing people on this and other threads and the fact that the KS process 'focused' my attention to how to really launch a book.
Unfortunately, there is no easy way to get eyeballs, even after writing a good book. It takes hard work and a lot of marketing is distasteful and keeps us away from writing. BUT if we cannot get the book into a reader's hands.....
With that in mind, if you do get picked up, all the better!
Good Luck to All, Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> There does seem to be a lot of YA. I've noticed that too. If it isn't a member of our group here, I have not been nominating many of them. I enjoy reading YA sometimes, but not all the time.


Hi
Just nominated Ghost in the Park, Tribe & Mister Miracle - Good luck to all!


----------



## Cecelia

D A Latham said:


> If this is true, then why are we all nominating each other's books?


I am nominating books to support other writers. I started this last year even before I considered participating with my own MS. Over the years I have done other things to support artists/writers - from working in Arts admin to attending first nights, exhibitions & launches.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> I'm not a fan of giving away free books rather than selling them to be honest. When I've done it in the past, I've found the reviews are harsh compared with people who have purchased.


Keep in mind that I'm still a guppy in the self publishing pond. Yes, folks can be more critical of a book they go for free, but I have not seen any difference in my books' ratings between those that I didn't give free copies out, and those I did. So, maybe there isn't as big a difference as it might seem.

I used to be in the "why give out free books" club. Then I tried a different tack with my last campaign. Promised free books to all nominators regardless of selection. Nick of Time was downloaded for free 1200 times at the beginning of July. It wasn't going to sell 1200 copies. It might have sold maybe 30 on release day. Maybe.

Here's the big difference. In May I made $37. In June I broke $50 for the first time. In July I broke $400.

That's with no paid promotion. I jumped from guppy to goldfish in one month. Nick got a ton (for little guppy me) of KU page reads. I also sold eBooks, and not only Nick. Nick also has my highest amount of reviews with 15. Yeah, $400 is still small potatoes, but jumping from $50 to eight times that in one month was eye opening. More than anything else, I need readers, and my free launch got me readers and ratings. Once it returned to paid, for several weeks Nick was in the top 10 paid in two categories, and top 20 in a third.

So, I'm doing the exact same thing with Ghost in the Park. Once I release it (assuming it's not selected), I'll use 3 of my free days. If anyone wants a copy, wait until then. I'll announce the dates in here.

As with anything in writing, your mileage may vary.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Well, I've put a foot in the water to see what happens when you start a Kindle Scout campaign. I've started one for my new thriller series [Book title: The Darwin Project].

I'm interested in promotional suggestions if anyone has thoughts in that regard?

The Kindle Scout link is - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L4N8JLGDBXYS


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> My book also got a small bump from the Readper mention. Went from 18 views to 90. I will take anything I can get, especially in my last 5 days. I am 81%/19%. Thanks Readper (Jaxon) !!!


The following is straight from the Zon's review guidelines:
Book authors and publishers may continue to provide free or discounted copies of their books to readers, as long as the author or publisher does not require a review in exchange or attempt to influence the review.

You can totally give free copies of books away with a polite request that the reader review if they wish. 
You cannot:
-Do this in conjunction with a paid blog tour.
-Demand readers review.
-Give copies away only after a reader reviews. (book must be given first.)
-Demand good reviews or 5-star reviews.
-Trade reviews with another author.
-Get reviews from people you know. (like we can magically stop them.)
-Offer a prize such as a gift card for reviews.

So, yes, a writer can absolutely give out free copies with the expectation that some of those readers are going to review. Authors still use ARC groups, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Well, I've put a foot in the water to see what happens when you start a Kindle Scout campaign. I've started one for my new thriller series [Book title: The Darwin Project].
> 
> I'm interested in promotional suggestions if anyone has thoughts in that regard?
> 
> The Kindle Scout link is - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L4N8JLGDBXYS


Welcome to the group! Lots of good information in this thread. I recommend going back a bit and doing some reading. I also recommend Lincoln Cole's site: https://www.lincolncole.net/author-resources/ Look under Important Resources. His guide is also well worth getting.

Tom Swyers also had a great thread on this board, and he ended up with an amazing campaign: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html
Both Tom and Lincoln have had books selected.

To start out, if you don't mind spending a wee bit of money, Author Shout has a 30 day Scout promotion for $10, and Jaxom Reed does a promo in his very well read newsletter for $7.50. It's called Readper, and if you are interested, book it now because slots fill up fast.

Steve Vernon keeps a running list of Scout books in this thread, and will add yours if you ask him. We tend to nominate the books closest to ending, so as to nominate everyone, so you'll see a nice bump from this list the last couple days.

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Wow, it's almost the last day for Ghost in the Park!  It always seems to take forever, and then it's suddenly all over but the waiting.

Big big thanks to everyone who has nominated.  Every time I see my title, it makes me happy.

I just finished the rewrites on the second of this series, Ghost at the College, and sent it off to the editor. (I'm so awesome at titles, aren't I?  ) Just in time!  I also did the formatting for Ghost in the Park's paperback, so I am ready to roll.

Top three nominated, including me!  Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wow, it's almost the last day for Ghost in the Park! It always seems to take forever, and then it's suddenly all over but the waiting.
> 
> Big big thanks to everyone who has nominated. Every time I see my title, it makes me happy.
> 
> I just finished the rewrites on the second of this series, Ghost at the College, and sent it off to the editor. (I'm so awesome at titles, aren't I?  ) Just in time! I also did the formatting for Ghost in the Park's paperback, so I am ready to roll.
> 
> Top three nominated, including me! Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


Fingers crossed for you, Julianne! Thank you for always being so quick to answer people's questions here and to welcome new people. You're amazing and you totally deserve to have your book selected! It's a great book!


----------



## Decon

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Well, I've put a foot in the water to see what happens when you start a Kindle Scout campaign. I've started one for my new thriller series [Book title: The Darwin Project].
> 
> I'm interested in promotional suggestions if anyone has thoughts in that regard?
> 
> The Kindle Scout link is - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L4N8JLGDBXYS


Welcome. Julianne seems to have covered what I was going to suggest, You seem to be off to a good start. Good luck.


----------



## David Thompson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wow, it's almost the last day for Ghost in the Park! It always seems to take forever, and then it's suddenly all over but the waiting.
> 
> Big big thanks to everyone who has nominated. Every time I see my title, it makes me happy.
> 
> I just finished the rewrites on the second of this series, Ghost at the College, and sent it off to the editor. (I'm so awesome at titles, aren't I?  ) Just in time! I also did the formatting for Ghost in the Park's paperback, so I am ready to roll.
> 
> Top three nominated, including me! Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


Got you nominated Julianne....wishing you lots and lots of good luck!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Welcome to the group! Lots of good information in this thread. I recommend going back a bit and doing some reading. I also recommend Lincoln Cole's site: https://www.lincolncole.net/author-resources/ Look under Important Resources. His guide is also well worth getting.
> 
> Tom Swyers also had a great thread on this board, and he ended up with an amazing campaign: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.0.html
> Both Tom and Lincoln have had books selected.
> 
> To start out, if you don't mind spending a wee bit of money, Author Shout has a 30 day Scout promotion for $10, and Jaxom Reed does a promo in his very well read newsletter for $7.50. It's called Readper, and if you are interested, book it now because slots fill up fast.
> 
> Steve Vernon keeps a running list of Scout books in this thread, and will add yours if you ask him. We tend to nominate the books closest to ending, so as to nominate everyone, so you'll see a nice bump from this list the last couple days.
> 
> Welcome to the madness!


Thank you for the helpful comments - It's going to be a fun experience, I can tell!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The following is straight from the Zon's review guidelines:
> Book authors and publishers may continue to provide free or discounted copies of their books to readers, as long as the author or publisher does not require a review in exchange or attempt to influence the review.
> 
> You can totally give free copies of books away with a polite request that the reader review if they wish.
> You cannot:
> -Do this in conjunction with a paid blog tour.
> -Demand readers review.
> -Give copies away only after a reader reviews. (book must be given first.)
> -Demand good reviews or 5-star reviews.
> -Trade reviews with another author.
> -Get reviews from people you know. (like we can magically stop them.)
> -Offer a prize such as a gift card for reviews.
> 
> So, yes, a writer can absolutely give out free copies with the expectation that some of those readers are going to review. Authors still use ARC groups, and there's nothing wrong with that.


Shoot. I wish I hadn't deleted the email I got from KDP. They said to me in writing (when I asked for clarification) if you are laying out an "*expectation*" of a return then it is a violation of TOS. So, if you say "free copies of the book in exchange for a review" it is a TOS violation because you are saying I will give if I get. If you say "free copies of book. Would appreciate/like a review" you are not in violation. Such a thin line to walk. LOL!


----------



## D A Latham

It's my last day today. Does anyone know what time the campaign finishes? Am in uk time.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> It's my last day today. Does anyone know what time the campaign finishes? Am in uk time.


Well, I think it finishes at midnight Pacific time. Maybe. That's GMT -8. So maybe around 8am for you? Unless I did that completely backwards. Time zones are confusing.

It occurs to me that I know nothing.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Shoot. I wish I hadn't deleted the email I got from KDP. They said to me in writing (when I asked for clarification) if you are laying out an "*expectation*" of a return then it is a violation of TOS. So, if you say "free copies of the book in exchange for a review" it is a TOS violation because you are saying I will give if I get. If you say "free copies of book. Would appreciate/like a review" you are not in violation. Such a thin line to walk. LOL!


Don't let the word "expectation" trip you. Yes, if I give away 1200 copies of a book for free, I expect (have reason to believe) some of those folks will review it. Statistics tell me that a certain percentage of free book readers will review the book. However, I don't send out free books and tell people "I expect (demand) you to review it." I just give away free books. The most I ever say is "Please consider reviewing."

It's kind of crap, though, the hoops we have to jump through because we are Indie. You bet your bottom that Stephen King's publisher sends out free copies to people they absolutely expect to review. And that's fine because he's Stephen King. I also think if King and Dean Koontz want to trade reviews, Amazon isn't going to take them down. I do believe that Amazon is doing their best to stop folks gaming the system, and I respect that. But Indie authors have to jump through a lot of hoops traditionally published authors don't. In trying to avoid scammers, a lot of legit authors get penalized. That's just how it is though. It's not going to keep me from going all in with Amazon.


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I think it finishes at midnight Pacific time. Maybe. That's GMT -8. So maybe around 8am for you? Unless I did that completely backwards. Time zones are confusing.
> 
> It occurs to me that I know nothing.


I think it's GMT 4:00 Will finally show at 5:00 (a.m)

I'm usually awake at that time and notice.
Good luck to everyone.
Julianne-fifth time around-got my fingers crossed for you. Although I still think Nick of Time should have got it. I still have yet to read it on my bookshelf. I barely find time to breathe these days. I've got three days left so I'll be joining you soon.

Bemy


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday - but a holiday here in Nova Scotia.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
LAST DAY LEFT!  Tribe by D. McMahon
3 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
5 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
7 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
11 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
11 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
17 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
17 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
18 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
19 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
28 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

D A Latham said:


> It's my last day today. Does anyone know what time the campaign finishes? Am in uk time.


Patience, Grasshopper.

Got both Tribe and Ghost in the Park nominated, and I'm looking forward to reading them soon.


----------



## TheJackDublin

My book is in campaign this month (day eight) and while I'm blown away by the number of page views, I'm underwhelmed by the zero hours logged on the "Hot & Trending" list.  Does anyone know how the H&T list works?  Does anyone know if it matters?  I've heard numerous theories, but I'm ready to entertain a few more...


----------



## C. J. Sears

Best of luck to Julianne, Carey Lewis, and D. McMahon on the last day for their books. May a surprisingly good fortune and a selection come to at least one of you.

I woke up to a surprise of my own this morning: _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ was Hot & Trending for two hours at some point. That's kind of a neat twist. Got a total of 19 Views yesterday, so it baffles me how that system really works.

807 Views Total (83% Internal, 17% External)


----------



## D A Latham

I suspect it's the velocity of views, plus number against what everyone else is getting that determines whether you get on H&T or not.


----------



## TheJackDublin

I'm thinking the algorithm that determines H&T is based on a percentage mix of Internal/External views (weighted to Internal,) Internal/External nominations (weighted to Internal) and percentage of nominations to views (again, weighted Internal), with a percentage of "show full excerpt" clicks weighted in for good measure!

Stats from yesterday:  
Views: 98 (Internal 100%, External 0%)
Views through 8 days: 1254 (Internal 93%, External 7%)
Hours H&T:  0 of 192


----------



## Steve Vernon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I also think if King and Dean Koontz want to trade reviews, Amazon isn't going to take them down.


They HAVE exchanged reviews.

In fact, I just read the reviews just the other day.

Let me quote them to you.

Stephen King - reviewing Dean Koontz's latest publishing effort - "Good try, Dean. You've got some words and some pages and some spaces in between. Those spaces are awfully important. Don't you let your editor tell you any kind of different!"

Dean Koontz - reviewing Stephen King's latest novel. - "Oh man, I wish I was Steve..."


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve Vernon said:


> They HAVE exchanged reviews.
> 
> In fact, I just read the reviews just the other day.
> 
> Let me quote them to you.
> 
> Stephen King - reviewing Dean Koontz's latest publishing effort - "Good try, Dean. You've got some words and some pages and some spaces in between. Those spaces are awfully important. Don't you let your editor tell you any kind of different!"
> 
> Dean Koontz - reviewing Stephen King's latest novel. - "Oh man, I wish I was Steve..."


----------



## Decon

TheJackDublin said:


> I'm thinking the algorithm that determines H&T is based on a percentage mix of Internal/External views (weighted to Internal,) Internal/External nominations (weighted to Internal) and percentage of nominations to views (again, weighted Internal), with a percentage of "show full excerpt" clicks weighted in for good measure!
> 
> Stats from yesterday:
> Views: 98 (Internal 100%, External 0%)
> Views through 8 days: 1254 (Internal 93%, External 7%)
> Hours H&T: 0 of 192


It's hard to know. Looking back at 2015, 1400 to 1600 page reads and 250 to 500 hours seemed to be about the mark. In one instance they chose the book that had approx 250 hours in H&T and rejected the one with 500 hrs. In another post back then, one of the successful authors spoke to the editor and asked how many nominations they had. Basically their answer was something like, H&T is not the only factor of which there are many. So they didn't answer the question. You can also see this in Lincoln Cole's statistics on his web. He had one sci-fi book that almost maxed out for the duration on H&T and it was rejected.

Clearly, as regards page views it's moved on since 2015, and H&t has a lot to do now with self promotion and to replace those coming off at the end.

It is what it is, and all we can do is to enter, market or not, and to wait and see. There is no rhyme or reason . I went 7 days with 360 to over 400 page landings per day (99% internal) and only had 1 hour in H&T. I'm now on 10 days with 4.2k page landings and 41 hours in H&T. (91% internal) I didn't really do any marketing those first 7 days, but I have since and for Sat and Sunday I had over 600 average page landings per day. Because my numbers of daily page landings is high doesn't mean diddly, nor does anyone's book with low page reads and few nominations in relation to others and in terms of it being successful or not. I wouldn't worry about the algos of the system.

It's not like other imprints with a narrow band, or maybe only one genre. When a book comes to the editor's attention from either the cover, blurb, or H&T, they will obvioulsy have to like what they read and here personal choice could be factored in. Then on the business side, they know which of their choices in the different genres have worked, or not, and those statistics I would imagine would factor into what they are looking for.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Thanks, Decon - you confirmed what I suspected.  To me, the value of H&T is the location of the real estate.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rena Arun

CRex896 said:


> Current Nominations:
> 
> _Ghost in the Park
> Mister Miracle
> Tribe_
> 
> I really enjoyed the stylization of the prose in _Tribe_. It has that fairytale feel with a modern flair.


Ditto. And just want to add to that:

Julianne, Your cover is awesome! My daughter thinks you should get selected on that basis alone, much less a fantastic plot. 

Good luck to everyone! May the Force be with you!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

I know some of you already do a newsletter to your mailing list, but I was wondering just out of curiosity, would anyone be interested in getting together and doing a consolidated newsletter?  What I am envisioning in my mind is that everyone interested could send me one current project (with pic), blurb, link, and any upcoming promo dates, I would consolidate into a newsletter, we could add one highlight article (an author spotlight with a write-up provided by author), then I could send back out to our group.  There could also be a section for books in Kindle Scout.  Each person would share with their newsletter list.  We could do this monthly, bi-monthly, or quarterly.

Might be a dumb idea, just trying to think of ways for us all to help each other reach a larger audience.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Don't let the word "expectation" trip you. Yes, if I give away 1200 copies of a book for free, I expect (have reason to believe) some of those folks will review it. Statistics tell me that a certain percentage of free book readers will review the book. However, I don't send out free books and tell people "I expect (demand) you to review it." I just give away free books. The most I ever say is "Please consider reviewing."
> 
> It's kind of crap, though, the hoops we have to jump through because we are Indie. You bet your bottom that Stephen King's publisher sends out free copies to people they absolutely expect to review. And that's fine because he's Stephen King. I also think if King and Dean Koontz want to trade reviews, Amazon isn't going to take them down. I do believe that Amazon is doing their best to stop folks gaming the system, and I respect that. But Indie authors have to jump through a lot of hoops traditionally published authors don't. In trying to avoid scammers, a lot of legit authors get penalized. That's just how it is though. It's not going to keep me from going all in with Amazon.


I hear what you are saying. My point when I originally made the comment was that some people are specifically saying "free copies for book review" there is no please/thank you it is a flatly stated expectation. I was just warning others to be careful writing it out in that fashion. We all "expect" things, but if you put it in writing then you start flagging yourself to KDP for TOS violation.


----------



## Decon

Rena Arun said:


> Ditto. And just want to add to that:
> 
> Julianne, Your cover is awesome! My daughter thinks you should get selected on that basis alone, much less a fantastic plot.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! May the Force be with you!


I hope it does get selected. I nominated it early before I knew about selcting the top three, but left it nominatied after reading the sample. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> They HAVE exchanged reviews.
> 
> In fact, I just read the reviews just the other day.
> 
> Let me quote them to you.
> 
> Stephen King - reviewing Dean Koontz's latest publishing effort - "Good try, Dean. You've got some words and some pages and some spaces in between. Those spaces are awfully important. Don't you let your editor tell you any kind of different!"
> 
> Dean Koontz - reviewing Stephen King's latest novel. - "Oh man, I wish I was Steve..."


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TheJackDublin said:


> I'm thinking the algorithm that determines H&T is based on a percentage mix of Internal/External views (weighted to Internal,) Internal/External nominations (weighted to Internal) and percentage of nominations to views (again, weighted Internal), with a percentage of "show full excerpt" clicks weighted in for good measure!
> 
> Stats from yesterday:
> Views: 98 (Internal 100%, External 0%)
> Views through 8 days: 1254 (Internal 93%, External 7%)
> Hours H&T: 0 of 192


I've gotten all day H&T with 32 views and zero hours with over 300. H&T is determined by who has the most nominations (not page views) at any given hour. The top books ranked by nominations get H&T, and the list updates hourly. The order on the H&T page is random. This is what KS has said in the past, anyway. If there's any more to it than that, they have not said so.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rena Arun said:


> Ditto. And just want to add to that:
> 
> Julianne, Your cover is awesome! My daughter thinks you should get selected on that basis alone, much less a fantastic plot.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! May the Force be with you!


Yay! You know I love cover comments, because I still make them myself. Tell your daughter she made my day!

Speaking of which, I think I finally have a finished cover for Ghost at the College. Maybe not as good as GitP, but I'm pretty happy with it. 


And big thanks to everyone who has nominated Ghost, and for your kind words. I can't believe it's almost all over except the waiting.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I hear what you are saying. My point when I originally made the comment was that some people are specifically saying "free copies for book review" there is no please/thank you it is a flatly stated expectation. I was just warning others to be careful writing it out in that fashion. We all "expect" things, but if you put it in writing then you start flagging yourself to KDP for TOS violation.


Absolutely. That is 100% correct.


----------



## Decon

Well, 7 books are on their last day and on hot and trending and with 8 minutes to go, including 3 of our own from here. Then they'll all be waiting with their fingers crossed. Good luck to them all.

It'll be interesting to see what the H&T looks like in, make that 5 minutes, if I've worked the time out right.

Edited: Sorry, I forgot. That's the time when the campaigns end at 12 a.m EDT and they go into review. They won't update for another 4 hours at 5 a.m. EDT.

Time for bed and we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

I think I know you...Karunya, Do I? is up live on Amazon for sale !! Click the link to check out the sample and a buy...

https://www.amazon.com/think-know-you-Karunya-eternally-ebook/dp/B074KXZVD1/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502169852&sr=8-1&keywords=i+think+i+know+you+karunya

Three slots were open and so have nominated the three below
1. Just Jilted by Lila James
2. Ardor's Peril by Bemy Wells
3. The Handsome Devils Modeling Club by Patricia Mattern

Best wishes !!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Ghost in the Park by Julianne Q. Johnson
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Mister Miracle by Carey Lewis
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Tribe by D. McMahon
> 3 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 5 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> 7 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
> 11 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> 11 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
> 17 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
> 17 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> 18 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 19 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> 28 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 
> \


Had a slot open up so I nominated the item ending next. Good luck Ardor's Peril.


----------



## Cecelia

I have heard my new book, _All for Love_ will go on campaign on the 9th. I expect that is US time.


----------



## aurichalcyon

Hi guys, I signed up for the scouting program yesterday and I am very excited to be accepted. My launch is tomorrow, is there any advice you guys can give me? How many nominations should I aim for?
My launch link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GZPIGT9SY0RN


----------



## D A Latham

Well my campaign has finished. Big thank you to those of you who nominated Tribe. Stats are as follows:
Hot and Trending 717 hours out of 720
Views 7800
22% internal, 78% external.
Let's see what happens.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I am heading back to work.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
4 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
6 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
10 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
10 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
16 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
16 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
17 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
18 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
27 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've gotten all day H&T with 32 views and zero hours with over 300. H&T is determined by who has the most nominations (not page views) at any given hour. The top books ranked by nominations get H&T, and the list updates hourly. The order on the H&T page is random. This is what KS has said in the past, anyway. If there's any more to it than that, they have not said so.


The only thing I have noticed different to that is there are now only 13 books on H&T (earlier 14). Mostly it seems to be 14, but I've seen it go to 15. They must have some sort of benchmark minimum to get it onto H&T


----------



## C. J. Sears

Didn't promote _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ yesterday. I really wanted to do "set it and forget it" this time around, but every time I leave it unattended I can't help thinking I should be doing more.

Ah well. Live and learn, I guess.

Current Nominations:

_Ardor's Peril
Ersha's Revenge
Crystal Moon_


----------



## sheritybemy

CRex896 said:


> Didn't promote _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ yesterday. I really wanted to do "set it and forget it" this time around, but every time I leave it unattended I can't help thinking I should be doing more.
> 
> Ah well. Live and learn, I guess.
> 
> Current Nominations:
> 
> _Ardor's Peril
> Ersha's Revenge
> Crystal Moon_


Thanks C.J
Yes it's so hard to just set and forget. I tried a few times, didn't quite pull it off. But you've got a great book there, nothing to worry about.

Bemy


----------



## Rena Arun

ajitkpanicker said:


> I think I know you...Karunya, Do I? is up live on Amazon for sale !! Click the link to check out the sample and a buy...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/think-know-you-Karunya-eternally-ebook/dp/B074KXZVD1/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502169852&sr=8-1&keywords=i+think+i+know+you+karunya
> 
> Three slots were open and so have nominated the three below
> 1. Just Jilted by Lila James
> 2. Ardor's Peril by Bemy Wells
> 3. The Handsome Devils Modeling Club by Patricia Mattern
> 
> Best wishes !!


Good luck, Ajit! Don't forget to share your insights (and glean some) on going indie after KS in this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=243477.0


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I hear what you are saying. My point when I originally made the comment was that some people are specifically saying "free copies for book review" there is no please/thank you it is a flatly stated expectation. I was just warning others to be careful writing it out in that fashion. We all "expect" things, but if you put it in writing then you start flagging yourself to KDP for TOS violation.


There is wisdom in being cautious where Amazon's TOS is concerned.

I'm darkly amused, though, by the choice of a word like _expectation_. The TOS language, unless it's changed recently, is that writers can't _require_ a review in exchange for a free book--as if we had any way of enforcing such a requirement. When Amazon offers KS nominators free books, it certainly seems to _expect_ that they will. My scout profile includes a tab, "Books to Review." The title when the tab is clicked is "Books Awaiting Your Review." I also get lots of points toward my Scout Leader Board status if I post a review. Clearly, there's no requirement--but there is an _expectation_.

Sorry! As a former English teacher, it irks me when people twist the meaning of a word.


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I know some of you already do a newsletter to your mailing list, but I was wondering just out of curiosity, would anyone be interested in getting together and doing a consolidated newsletter? What I am envisioning in my mind is that everyone interested could send me one current project (with pic), blurb, link, and any upcoming promo dates, I would consolidate into a newsletter, we could add one highlight article (an author spotlight with a write-up provided by author), then I could send back out to our group. There could also be a section for books in Kindle Scout. Each person would share with their newsletter list. We could do this monthly, bi-monthly, or quarterly.
> 
> Might be a dumb idea, just trying to think of ways for us all to help each other reach a larger audience.


This is a wonderful idea--but it could be a violation of the law. When people sign up for a particular author's mailing list, they don't give that author the right to share that listing with others. Subscribers could rightly claim the consolidated newsletter was spam, since they didn't opt in to it specifically. Newsletter swaps, in which authors provide each other content for their newsletters, is a better solution, though even in that case, some subscribers may have a "This isn't what I signed up for" reaction.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday and I am heading back to work.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 4 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> 6 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
> 10 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> 10 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
> 16 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
> 16 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> 17 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 18 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> 27 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Nominated the top three but super surprised the list has shrunk dramatically since i was on it in May. Anyone know why? Thanks Dan


----------



## sheritybemy

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Had a slot open up so I nominated the item ending next. Good luck Ardor's Peril.


Best wishes to you too. Was happy to see you trending. Got you nominated. Good luck.

Bemy


----------



## sheritybemy

ajitkpanicker said:


> I think I know you...Karunya, Do I? is up live on Amazon for sale !! Click the link to check out the sample and a buy...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/think-know-you-Karunya-eternally-ebook/dp/B074KXZVD1/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502169852&sr=8-1&keywords=i+think+i+know+you+karunya
> 
> Three slots were open and so have nominated the three below
> 1. Just Jilted by Lila James
> 2. Ardor's Peril by Bemy Wells
> 3. The Handsome Devils Modeling Club by Patricia Mattern
> 
> Best wishes !!


Ajiit
Thank you and best wishes with your book. I will strive for your positive attitude.

Bemy


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DA- Awesome stats!  You've got a great cover and excerpt, got my fingers crossed for Tribe.

CRex- I never could manage to set and forget either.

Bill- I know right!  "Expectation" is far too mushy a word when what they mean is "require."

Dan- I think there's a lot of folks doing Scout that don't realize Kboards and this thread are here, so the list shrinks from time to time.  It's a shame, because we are so awesome!

I've got the final stats for Ghost.  Not quite as shiny as DA's Tribe, but my best campaign to date, so I'm very pleased.  
4.8k page views.  Man, I really thought I would break 5k!  667/720 hours H&T.  It took me 4 days to reach 24 hours H&T.  Once it did, it stuck.  77/ 23% Internal vs external.  

I have a feeling they changed how they count internal vs external a couple months ago.  It seems like most folks have a 75/25 ish split these days, when you used to see a lot more campaigns closer to 50/50.  Or maybe I have a skewed view because my last two campaigns had a much higher amount of page views than my three previous.  There's no way to tell, but that doesn't keep me from making up stories about stats on Scout!


----------



## ID Johnson

aurichalcyon said:


> Hi guys, I signed up for the scouting program yesterday and I am very excited to be accepted. My launch is tomorrow, is there any advice you guys can give me? How many nominations should I aim for?
> My launch link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2GZPIGT9SY0RN


Welcome! You're definitely in the right place for info and recommendations for KS. My advice would be to go back and read some of the pages in this thread leading up to this one. You'll get a ton of info and links to insightful blog posts, etc. 
There's really no way to know how many nominations you should aim for because nominations are just a small part of the process, and you'll never even know how many you get. You'll only get info on views and Hot and Trending. That data updates every morning, once a day. Although you can check to see if your book is on H and T every hour (and most of us do/did.)
If you are going to do promotions, there are a few you should probably start right away. I'd look into Readper because it fills up quickly. Also, Author Shout has an awesome $10 promo that will last the entire month so you may as well get it soon if you're going to do it. 
If you have specific questions, there's usually someone around here who will be happy to help. Ask Steve to put your book on the list and most of us will nominate towards the end of your campaign.
Best of luck!


----------



## D A Latham

Still good stats Julianne. Am looking forward to reading ghost in the park.
I'll admit I haven't been a regular on Kboards, although I joined previously when an author pal from the KDP forum Facebook group recommended it. Maybe newer writers haven't stumbled on it yet?

I couldn't do set and forget, I'm way too control-freaky for that. Is anybody else monitoring their email obsessively too?


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> DA- Awesome stats! You've got a great cover and excerpt, got my fingers crossed for Tribe.
> 
> CRex- I never could manage to set and forget either.
> 
> Bill- I know right! "Expectation" is far too mushy a word when what they mean is "require."
> 
> Dan- I think there's a lot of folks doing Scout that don't realize Kboards and this thread are here, so the list shrinks from time to time. It's a shame, because we are so awesome! Not quite as shiny as DA's Tribe, but my best campaign to date, so I'm very pleased.
> 4.8k page views. Man, I really thought I would break 5k! 667/720 hours H&T. It took me 4 days to reach 24 hours H&T. Once it did, it stuck. 77/ 23% Internal vs external.
> 
> I have a feeling they changed how they count internal vs external a couple months ago. It seems like most folks have a 75/25 ish split these days, when you used to see a lot more campaigns closer to 50/50. Or maybe I have a skewed view because my last two campaigns had a much higher amount of page views than my three previous. There's no way to tell, but that doesn't keep me from making up stories about stats on Scout!


Those are great stats.

I hope it gets picked along with tribe and the others and I get my free copies.

Even if I managed to stay on H&T for the next 18 days, I couldn't get more than 520 out of 720. It was the first 7 days that killed me when I didn't market to any extent and didn't do any paid ads. Saying that, I should break the 5k for page landings by this weekend, but that counts for nothing. One thing is for sure, I've learned the power of twitter this last few days.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Bill Hiatt said:


> This is a wonderful idea--but it could be a violation of the law. When people sign up for a particular author's mailing list, they don't give that author the right to share that listing with others. Subscribers could rightly claim the consolidated newsletter was spam, since they didn't opt in to it specifically. Newsletter swaps, in which authors provide each other content for their newsletters, is a better solution, though even in that case, some subscribers may have a "This isn't what I signed up for" reaction.


I had never thought of "swapping" mailing lists. Just providing content, in way of a newsletter, that you would send to your people. I would never see the lists of others, only the direct email of the author who I would be mailing the newsletter to. They would take it from there. Sorry, I thought I had said that clearly in my first message! I get your point about "not what they signed up for." Maybe on the very bottom we could list, "if you would like to be removed from this consolidated author newsletter, please email .... an list REMOVE CN in subject line. Or, maybe this is just too hard and idea.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Yikes! Only four days left on my KSC.  Not getting the bump in volume I had hoped for at the end. But, if it is meant to be it will be, regardless of what I do.  If "not rejected, just not selected" I will self-publish and be all good.  Thank you in advance for adding me to any empty spots you have come open in the next 4 days.  

This is a wonderful forum and I am so glad I found this community of authors. If only KS would recognize us all for the talent we have!  I will be running three free days on my first book in the series when I launch book 2.  That way people can catch up on the story for free.  I will post when this happens if I'm not selected by KS, in case anyone would like to give it a read.

I know KDP has some issues, but I have been a Kindle gal since day 1. It is still the only reader device I have (well the Kindle AND the Kindle App for Iphone/Ipad).  It was my first big electronic purchase on my own. Would love to be a part of the brand.  Anyway, I digress.  Love you all!


----------



## TheJackDublin

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Yikes! Only four days left on my KSC. Not getting the bump in volume I had hoped for at the end. But, if it is meant to be it will be, regardless of what I do. If "not rejected, just not selected" I will self-publish and be all good. Thank you in advance for adding me to any empty spots you have come open in the next 4 days.
> 
> This is a wonderful forum and I am so glad I found this community of authors. If only KS would recognize us all for the talent we have! I will be running three free days on my first book in the series when I launch book 2. That way people can catch up on the story for free. I will post when this happens if I'm not selected by KS, in case anyone would like to give it a read.
> 
> I know KDP has some issues, but I have been a Kindle gal since day 1. It is still the only reader device I have (well the Kindle AND the Kindle App for Iphone/Ipad). It was my first big electronic purchase on my own. Would love to be a part of the brand. Anyway, I digress. Love you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

Run as hard as you can these last 4 days with your eye on the prize.  I never wish anyone luck... this is about your willpower... so, best success!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carleton Chinner

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Yikes! Only four days left on my KSC.


Four days to the end seems like a lifetime away from the other end of the campaign. I can't imagine how I'll be feeling by then.

I had an empty slot so here's one more small bump for Ersha's Revenge.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

sunfishau said:


> Four days to the end seems like a lifetime away from the other end of the campaign. I can't imagine how I'll be feeling by then.
> 
> I had an empty slot so here's one more small bump for Ersha's Revenge.


Thank You!


----------



## lossincasa

Freyja's Torc campaign starts on the 9th but tbh I'm less anxious than the last time whatever that means  

I had an opening so I nominated Ardor's Peril

good luck


----------



## JDMatheny

Nomination in for the Spirit of Imohtep - Love this stuff, look forward to reading more.

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Cecelia

Yay I have launched. Steve please put me back on the list.

[https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/112AYBO4QPZ9Y


----------



## lossincasa

I've launched as well  yay!!! 

Steve can you please add Freyja's Torc to your list? 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## sheritybemy

lossincasa said:


> Freyja's Torc campaign starts on the 9th but tbh I'm less anxious than the last time whatever that means
> 
> I had an opening so I nominated Ardor's Peril
> 
> good luck


Thanks and welcome back to the torture

Bemy


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi Everyone,

I hope your summer is going well.

I posted an updtate to my Kindle Scout Prepper Thread in case anyone is interested:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245964.msg3540427.html#msg3540427

_The Killdeer Connection_ was released by Kindle yesterday and I reflect back upon the last few months in my post.

I stop by here to find books to vote for when I get the chance. Like today!

Good Luck,

Tom


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday, and I have taken a day off work to await a delivery truck that is bringing me a wonderful Lazy Boy Recliner. My back is going to be happy tonight.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
3 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
5 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
9 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
9 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
15 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
15 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
16 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
17 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
19 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
26 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
29 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
29 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
29 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## MladenR

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Yikes! Only four days left on my KSC. Not getting the bump in volume I had hoped for at the end.


I had an empty slot so I nominated you plus I liked the cover and blurb. Also, the excerpt got my hopes up, would love to read it. And I hope you get some of my twitter juice as well because I shared it with followers. Good luck!


----------



## Decon

Sometimes I don't know which KS book belongs to a paster without scrolling back to the list.

For all the new ones and those who don't have their kindle scout book in their signature to link to their campaign, here's how it's done.

To add to, or to change your signature with code, go to "My Kboards" in the band at the top of the page and select "profile" from the drop down.

From there look for "modify profile" (in an orange font) and click. On the page scroll down to signature and there is a box with "bbcode" that you can alter.

This was the code I used for kindle scout cover and image. I did mine in a word doc first, then copy and pasted it once I'd done what is below to add to the front end of the signature code. I've had to put an xxx and a yyy in the code or it wouldn't have shown on this post, only as the cover and link. If you want a space between your book and the next one, simply add a space with you keyboard at the end of the new code.

1, Change the *xxx* in the code below to *url*, then delete the https link below and add your own kindle scout link.

2, Change the *yyy* to *img* in the link below, Go to your book cover on kindle scout and right click, then copy the image link. Delete the https image link below right upto where is has jpg and paste in your own.

To check it before you copy the code to you signature, make a new post on here and add it to put it in there, then look at the preview and it will have your cover. You can also change your wording or add wording as I have done in my signature. Anyway once, you have checked the preview, cancel the post.

Copy this onto a Word Doc then make the changes. Blue is what you change besides the xxx and the yyy.

[xxx=[b]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2WD9UQRUH6KH8?tag=kbpst20][/b][yyy height=125]*https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2WD9UQRUH6KH8/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SX800_.jpg*[/img][/url]


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I had never thought of "swapping" mailing lists. Just providing content, in way of a newsletter, that you would send to your people. I would never see the lists of others, only the direct email of the author who I would be mailing the newsletter to. They would take it from there. Sorry, I thought I had said that clearly in my first message! I get your point about "not what they signed up for." Maybe on the very bottom we could list, "if you would like to be removed from this consolidated author newsletter, please email .... an list REMOVE CN in subject line. Or, maybe this is just too hard and idea.


Oh, you're right! My brain must have stopped after the first part of your post. It actually was clear.

Any good mailing list service has on opt-ut procedure, but for what you're suggesting, I'd recommended giving people a chance to opt-in to consolidated emails rather than doing it the other way around. Most list providers also have a way of creating segments (subsets of a list), so you would have current subscribers opt in to consolidated emails. In Mailchimp that could be done by adding a question about consolidated emails to the profile and having any current subscriber select yes if they wanted the additional material. You could then create a segment of all the people who answered yes. I'm sure the other providers have something similar.

Doing it the other way around would run the risk of having people mark it as spam. A few reports like that aren't they end of the world, but a lot could be a problem.


----------



## margiebk

Decon said:


> Sometimes I don't know which KS book belongs to a paster without scrolling back to the list.
> 
> For all the new ones and those who don't have their kindle scout book in their signature to link to their campaign, here's how it's done.
> 
> To add to, or to change your signature with code, go to "My Kboards" in the band at the top of the page and select "profile" from the drop down.
> 
> From there look for "modify profile" (in an orange font) and click. On the page scroll down to signature and there is a box with "bbcode" that you can alter.
> 
> This was the code I used for kindle scout cover and image. I did mine in a word doc first, then copy and pasted it once I'd done what is below to add to the front end of the signature code. I've had to put an xxx and a yyy in the code or it wouldn't have shown on this post, only as the cover and link. If you want a space between your book and the next one, simply add a space with you keyboard at the end of the new code.
> 
> 1, Change the *xxx* in the code below to *url*, then delete the https link below and add your own kindle scout link.
> 
> 2, Change the *yyy* to *img* in the link below, Go to your book cover on kindle scout and right click, then copy the image link. Delete the https image link below right upto where is has jpg and paste in your own.
> 
> To check it before you copy the code to you signature, make a new post on here and add it to put it in there, then look at the preview and it will have your cover. You can also change your wording or add wording as I have done in my signature. Anyway once, you have checked the preview, cancel the post.
> 
> Copy this onto a Word Doc then make the changes. Blue is what you change besides the xxx and the yyy.
> 
> [xxx=[b]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2WD9UQRUH6KH8?tag=kbpst20][/b][yyy height=125]*https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2WD9UQRUH6KH8/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SX800_.jpg*[/img][/url]


Declan, thanks very much for explaining this so clearly. I was finally able to add my book image to my signature.

Nice to see GIRL still trending on H&T!


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> Declan, thanks very much for explaining this so clearly. I was finally able to add my book image to my signature.
> 
> Nice to see GIRL still trending on H&T!


Great, the link works straight to the nomination page. Pleased to be of help. Yeah, I think I'm on a knife edge just now on H&T since page landings crashed yesterday and internal nominations went to those with a few days left. Just gone with author shout, so I'll see if that keeps me on H&T.


----------



## margiebk

Decon said:


> Great, the link works straight to the nomination page. Pleased to be of help. Yeah, I think I'm on a knife edge just now on H&T since page landings crashed yesterday and internal nominations went to those with a few days left. Just gone with author shout, so I'll see if that keeps me on H&T.


Think I'm on the edge too. My page views went way down as well. Author shout and readper have both helped me a lot since Saturday, but I've no idea how long it can continue.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

MladenR said:


> I had an empty slot so I nominated you plus I liked the cover and blurb. Also, the excerpt got my hopes up, would love to read it. And I hope you get some of my twitter juice as well because I shared it with followers. Good luck!


Thank you for the kind words, nomination, and twitter share.

I will post when I put Book 1, The Liberator's Medallion, on for free. This way if you are interested in Book 2 you can read book one for free first. This will help you to better enjoy the story of Ersha's Revenge. I have had very positive feedback on ER, so I am hopeful for it--both on KS and in print.


----------



## Decon

I might have missed any announcement, but does anyone know if a book has been selected since Untangling the Black Webb on the 26th July?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Decon said:


> I might have missed any announcement, but does anyone know if a book has been selected since Untangling the Black Webb on the 26th July?


I haven't heard of anything since Black Web


----------



## JDMatheny

Decon said:


> I might have missed any announcement, but does anyone know if a book has been selected since Untangling the Black Webb on the 26th July?


I don't recall seeing any selections since then.


----------



## sheritybemy

Decon said:


> I might have missed any announcement, but does anyone know if a book has been selected since Untangling the Black Webb on the 26th July?


You can always see the list of the latest selections on the top bar of the kindle scout page. Untangling the Black Web is the last book selected. No book has been selected so far this August. Makes me think of Lincolns book where he states that August is the month you're least likely to get selected in and they don't make many selections or something like that.

Bemy


----------



## TheJackDublin

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday, and I have taken a day off work to await a delivery truck that is bringing me a wonderful Lazy Boy Recliner. My back is going to be happy tonight.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
> 3 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> 5 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
> 9 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> 9 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
> 15 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
> 15 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> 16 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 17 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> 26 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 29 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 29 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 29 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Hi, Steve - please add me to the list!

The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2XGS4YQ8MGLYC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Decon

sheritybemy said:


> Makes me think of Lincolns book where he states that August is the month you're least likely to get selected in and they don't make many selections or something like that.
> 
> Bemy


 I went back right through them earlier and they vary from 7 to 13 per month. June was the worst month this year with only 4. 7 in May & 7 in July. Could be vacations I suppose. There are only 3 photos of editors listed on their facebook page.

Last year there was only 3 in August, but 8 the year before.

I wish I'd known that little nugget before going for August.


----------



## sheritybemy

Decon said:


> I went back right through them earlier and they vary from 7 to 13 per month. June was the worst month this year with only 4. 7 in May & 7 in July. Could be vacations I suppose. There are only 3 photos of editors listed on their facebook page.
> 
> Last year there was only 3 in August, but 8 the year before.
> 
> I wish I'd known that little nugget before going for August.


I wonder if that's why the list is so short.

Bemy


----------



## JDMatheny

I was checking out Author Shout today as I'm just getting my first novel all shined up and ready to submit to Scout.  I'm confused having to submit a URL though, since the book obviously can't be for sale.  Do you have to start your campaign and use the Scout URL before signing up?  I was hoping to run the promotion on day one.


----------



## ID Johnson

JDMatheny said:


> I was checking out Author Shout today as I'm just getting my first novel all shined up and ready to submit to Scout. I'm confused having to submit a URL though, since the book obviously can't be for sale. Do you have to start your campaign and use the Scout URL before signing up? I was hoping to run the promotion on day one.


I would email them and ask. They are extremely responsive and very easy to work with.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> I might have missed any announcement, but does anyone know if a book has been selected since Untangling the Black Webb on the 26th July?


Nothing that I've nominated has been selected since then. There was a huge wave of not-selected, where I thought they were catching up the backlog, then no news one way or the other since then. I really thought at least a few books would get news on Tuesday. It used to be a big notification day. Whatever has been happening with Scout personnel or organization, I think it's still getting ironed out.

Just my personal musings. I have no secret knowledge.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JDMatheny said:


> I was checking out Author Shout today as I'm just getting my first novel all shined up and ready to submit to Scout. I'm confused having to submit a URL though, since the book obviously can't be for sale. Do you have to start your campaign and use the Scout URL before signing up? I was hoping to run the promotion on day one.


Author Shout works very fast. You can wait until day one, or you can email them the addy before it goes live. Kindle Scout will give you the addy when you are approved, which is typically 2 days before it goes live. Just let the Author Shout folks know what date the link will be live if you tell them ahead of time.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

I have my non-selected Kindle Scout entry up and live on Amazon (KDP and a CreateSpace print version). I am ready to click that button on Kindle Scout to announce it to all nominators. Recommendations, please: sell at full price ($2.99 for Kindle edition) discount? Free? (This won't apply to print version.) 

My priority at this point is readers and reviewers over royalties. Free or cheap might achieve that. On the other hand, maybe reviews (and word-of-mouth) from fewer but more invested readers would be just as effective. 

I recall there being some discussion about this awhile back but don't remember what the consensus was (if any  ) Since we only get this opportunity to reach all our nominators one time I want to do it right! Thanks!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> Sometimes I don't know which KS book belongs to a paster without scrolling back to the list.
> 
> For all the new ones and those who don't have their kindle scout book in their signature to link to their campaign, here's how it's done.


Thanks Declan, that's really useful to know.

Every day I'm in this thread, I learn a bit more. At this rate my second book is going to be a breeze


----------



## ID Johnson

FlynnMcGuin said:


> I have my non-selected Kindle Scout entry up and live on Amazon (KDP and a CreateSpace print version). I am ready to click that button on Kindle Scout to announce it to all nominators. Recommendations, please: sell at full price ($2.99 for Kindle edition) discount? Free? (This won't apply to print version.)
> 
> My priority at this point is readers and reviewers over royalties. Free or cheap might achieve that. On the other hand, maybe reviews (and word-of-mouth) from fewer but more invested readers would be just as effective.
> 
> I recall there being some discussion about this awhile back but don't remember what the consensus was (if any  ) Since we only get this opportunity to reach all our nominators one time I want to do it right! Thanks!


Launch price is something I've been paying a lot of attention to because I nominate so many books so I'm always getting emails about them being available. I launched at 99 cents and sold 200 copies at that price (which is good for me) and was ranking in the 9,000s at launch. A lot of other books that launched around the time I did (May) at 99 cents did well, many of them much better than mine, and some of them got sticky and are still ranking very well. I've seen plenty of books out of KS launch at 2.99 or higher and tank to 200,000 quickly and then continue to drop. That isn't to say that it can't be done or that it hasn't been done (I'm sure there are people who have launched at a higher price and done fabulously) but if you're not that well know and you don't have a lot of people just waiting for your release, I would recommend launching at 99 cents for at least a week (I did a month--too long) and sending the notification while you're at 99 cents. A lot of people will buy at 99 cents because they are already interested in your book, and it's only a buck. I also stacked a bunch of promotions throughout the time that I was at 99 cents and that helped a lot. My goal was also not to make money but to get sticky.
Of course, there are other people on this thread who have launched more than one book out of KS who might have more info or a different opinion. Whatever you decided to do, good luck.


----------



## D A Latham

It was a no for Tribe.


----------



## ID Johnson

D A Latham said:


> It was a no for Tribe.


  So sorry to hear that! Are you going to launch independently then? I'm sure it will do very well no matter what your next step is.


----------



## David Thompson

D A Latham said:


> It was a no for Tribe.


Well that was quick! Very sorry to hear the news. Wish you success with your launch. It's not much consolation, but you join many unselected authors, including myself four (soon to be five) times. Chin up and crack on with the next one.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

D A Latham said:


> It was a no for Tribe.


That's sad news, I thought the opening chapters were rather good.
I think it might be that slow August that everyone is talking about.

Let us know how you go from here.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

D A Latham said:


> It was a no for Tribe.


So sorry to hear it. However you decide to proceed, I wish you oodles of sales.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

FlynnMcGuin said:


> I have my non-selected Kindle Scout entry up and live on Amazon (KDP and a CreateSpace print version). I am ready to click that button on Kindle Scout to announce it to all nominators. Recommendations, please: sell at full price ($2.99 for Kindle edition) discount? Free? (This won't apply to print version.)
> 
> My priority at this point is readers and reviewers over royalties. Free or cheap might achieve that. On the other hand, maybe reviews (and word-of-mouth) from fewer but more invested readers would be just as effective.
> 
> I recall there being some discussion about this awhile back but don't remember what the consensus was (if any  ) Since we only get this opportunity to reach all our nominators one time I want to do it right! Thanks!


Flynn, I launched for free last time, because I need readers more than anything. I had that it would be free in my thank you note though, so your mileage may vary. I had a great launch with no other promotion, gave away 1200 free copies, and has the most sales and page reads last month that I've ever had. Now, that was still small potatoes, but it was eight times what I made in June. So slightly bigger potatoes. 

If you are looking for readers, I suggest free or $.99. If you go free, don't forget to post it on all the "free books" groups on Facebook.


----------



## David Thompson

Just to let you know that all four of the Ian Tercaronni Adventures:

The Road to El Nido
Crooks' Corner
Shipley Bridge
Cave Hill

will be free on Sat 12th and Sun 13th from Amazon.

So, if you want to know why they weren't selected on Kindle Scout, you can find out for FREE! 

Links below.


----------



## D A Latham

I've just hit the publish button on KDP and Createspace. Next up will be getting it formatted for Smashwords. I don't want to give Amazon exclusivity on Tribe, since they turned their nose up at it! 
I'll be honest, I found it a bruising experience, which I won't be doing again. I admire those of you who try Scout repeatedly as I wouldn't put myself through it again.

Best of luck to all of you who are still waiting.


----------



## sheritybemy

D A Latham said:


> It was a no for Tribe.


Sorry to hear that, good luck with your launch

Bemy


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I have an early shift this morning at work.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ardor's Peril by Bemy Well
2 days left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
4 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
8 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
8 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
14 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
14 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
15 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
16 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
18 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
25 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
28 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
28 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
28 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## C. J. Sears

D A Latham said:


> It was a no for Tribe.


Sorry to hear that. The premise stood out so much that I thought the Scout editors might take a chance on it.

---------------

My minimal promotion efforts aren't doing much for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ stats right now, but I'm sticking with that philosophy as best I can. Much as I'd like to see it in the Hot & Trending category, I simply cannot afford things like Scout Boost or ads this go around.

Current Stats:
838 Views (80% Internal/20% External)
2 Hours Hot & Trending


----------



## Decon

sunfishau said:


> Thanks Declan, that's really useful to know.
> 
> Every day I'm in this thread, I learn a bit more. At this rate my second book is going to be a breeze


Your welcome. Pleased to be of service lol,


----------



## Decon

D A Latham said:


> I've just hit the publish button on KDP and Createspace. Next up will be getting it formatted for Smashwords. I don't want to give Amazon exclusivity on Tribe, since they turned their nose up at it!
> I'll be honest, I found it a bruising experience, which I won't be doing again. I admire those of you who try Scout repeatedly as I wouldn't put myself through it again.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you who are still waiting.


Sorry to hear this. At least advise them it's been published and they send out an advisory email to all those who nominated you. It should at least give you a sales boost for the effort. I must admit, with all those hours in H&T, and with the number of page landings, I expected it to be nailed on accepted.

I have to be honest and say, although it cost me time on the H&T in the early days, I'm pleased I haven't told my mailing list fans about my kindle scout submission. Somehow, them getting an email that I've been rejected would in my mind sully what little brand kudos I have in their eyes. I know I could sweeten that by offering it to them free, but that defeats the object, as those are the ones most likely to pay for it at publication.


----------



## D A Latham

Decon said:


> Sorry to hear this. At least advise them it's been published and they send out an advisory email to all those who nominated you. It should at least give you a sales boost for the effort. I must admit, with all those hours in H&T, and with the number of page landings, I expected it to be nailed on accepted.
> 
> I have to be honest and say, although it cost me time on the H&T in the early days, I'm pleased I haven't told my mailing list fans about my kindle scout submission. Somehow, them getting an email that I've been rejected would in my mind sully what little brand kudos I have in their eyes. I know I could sweeten that by offerig it to them free, but that defeats the object, as those are the ones most likely to pay for it at publication.


I absolutely agree and I'm really glad that I used a different name on Tribe than I normally publish with. 
To be honest, given that it was in the H&T list the whole time, I kind of think the idea of scout isn't the reality. Unfortunately I didn't really believe people when they said popularity didn't make any difference. True crowd sourcing would've given the ratings more sway.
It's been published on kindle and Createspace, with IBooks etc coming in a few days time. I've contacted Scout to let them know that it's live.
Normally I throw a lot of marketing effort behind a new book. Right now I just think it's not worth it as it must be sub-par. Thankfully I still sell a lot of my smut books, so I'm not exactly dependent on this one doing anything. It's a shame because I truly loved it as a story and a book.


----------



## D A Latham

They've notified all the people who nominated Tribe. I'm gonna be interested to see how many convert to sales.


----------



## Decon

D A Latham said:


> I absolutely agree and I'm really glad that I used a different name on Tribe than I normally publish with.
> To be honest, given that it was in the H&T list the whole time, I kind of think the idea of scout isn't the reality. Unfortunately I didn't really believe people when they said popularity didn't make any difference. True crowd sourcing would've given the ratings more sway.
> It's been published on kindle and Createspace, with IBooks etc coming in a few days time. I've contacted Scout to let them know that it's live.
> Normally I throw a lot of marketing effort behind a new book. Right now I just think it's not worth it as it must be sub-par. Thankfully I still sell a lot of my smut books, so I'm not exactly dependent on this one doing anything. It's a shame because I truly loved it as a story and a book.


Don't let it demotivate you. It's not my genre, but I read the sample and nominated out of list order. That must say something as to the impression it made. Just put it down to them not having a requirement now for that type of story. You loved the story and so did I. Get going with it. Market the hell out of it and prove them wrong.

I read every book that goes on there, and I make my own list. I nominate what I think are the strongest three and save the others.

There's one now way out of my genre from the POV of a bird that I nominated from the get go even though we are in competition, because both the originality and the narrative blew me away, but that's just my take on it. The editors will know what requirements they have. H&T just gets the books noticed by them.


----------



## JDMatheny

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Author Shout works very fast. You can wait until day one, or you can email them the addy before it goes live. Kindle Scout will give you the addy when you are approved, which is typically 2 days before it goes live. Just let the Author Shout folks know what date the link will be live if you tell them ahead of time.


Thanks


----------



## Rena Arun

D A Latham said:


> They've notified all the people who nominated Tribe. I'm gonna be interested to see how many convert to sales.


Absolutely not surprised you're up and running already! Hope you see as much success in this genre as in your other, if not more!


----------



## Used To Be BH

FlynnMcGuin said:


> I have my non-selected Kindle Scout entry up and live on Amazon (KDP and a CreateSpace print version). I am ready to click that button on Kindle Scout to announce it to all nominators. Recommendations, please: sell at full price ($2.99 for Kindle edition) discount? Free? (This won't apply to print version.)
> 
> My priority at this point is readers and reviewers over royalties. Free or cheap might achieve that. On the other hand, maybe reviews (and word-of-mouth) from fewer but more invested readers would be just as effective.
> 
> I recall there being some discussion about this awhile back but don't remember what the consensus was (if any  ) Since we only get this opportunity to reach all our nominators one time I want to do it right! Thanks!


I always open on $0.99. It seems to work for me. That also makes it easier to run new release promos.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I tried going the traditional route for years, so I am quite used to publishers rejecting me.   Sure, I'll have a moment of disappointment if and when Ghost is not selected, then I'll publish the heck out of it.  It's my 5th KS campaign and it's just like waiting for word from any agent or publisher except it's faster.

I absolutely tell my newsletter lists about my campaign. They read a lot of Indie authors, that's how they found me.  I certainly don't get a slew of unsubscribes because I didn't get picked up by one publisher and they are the backbone of my campaign.  With Ghost, they know they'll get a free copy whether it's selected or not, so they are happy.

Everyone has to make up their own minds about this experience and whether they want to go through the madness again.  You should keep in mind that just because a publisher gives your book a 'no thank you' it doesn't mean they thought the book wasn't good or well-written.  Publishers have a lot of criteria that has nothing to do with if a book is good or not.  Is it a genre they need right now?  Have they published a similar work recently? Etc.  KS only selects 1-3% of books submitted, that isn't because they think 97% of submissions are no good.  

Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## margiebk

Decon said:


> There's one now way out of my genre from the POV of a bird that I nominated from the get go even though we are in competition, because both the originality and the narrative blew me away, but that's just my take on it. The editors will know what requirements they have. H&T just gets the books noticed by them.


Oooh, is it possible you refer to my book? I haven't seen any other that starts from the POV of a bird, though perhaps I missed it. Anyway, thanks for cheering up my day, even if you were referring to some other book .

I don't think any of us are really in competition. My impression is that Amazon will take what it likes, for reasons known only to them. I don't think they care if that means selecting two books the same day, or two books of the same genre, or whatever. But then, what do I know?


----------



## margiebk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I tried going the traditional route for years, so I am quite used to publishers rejecting me.  Sure, I'll have a moment of disappointment if and when Ghost is not selected, then I'll publish the heck out of it. It's my 5th KS campaign and it's just like waiting for word from any agent or publisher except it's faster.
> 
> I absolutely tell my newsletter lists about my campaign. They read a lot of Indie authors, that's how they found me. I certainly don't get a slew of unsubscribes because I didn't get picked up by one publisher and they are the backbone of my campaign. With Ghost, they know they'll get a free copy whether it's selected or not, so they are happy.
> 
> Everyone has to make up their own minds about this experience and whether they want to go through the madness again. You should keep in mind that just because a publisher gives your book a 'no thank you' it doesn't mean they thought the book wasn't good or well-written. Publishers have a lot of criteria that has nothing to do with if a book is good or not. Is it a genre they need right now? Have they published a similar work recently? Etc. KS only selects 1-3% of books submitted, that isn't because they think 97% of submissions are no good.
> 
> Never give up, never surrender!


Julianne, I love your attitude and I feel the same. Though I'm new at novel-writing, I've experienced much rejection as a screenwriter. It always stings, but I've learned to push through it, and in some ways, it just motivates me to try harder and prove to the naysayers that they're wrong.

"Never give up, never surrender" is my mantra too!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Summer months don't seem to be very good for authors - especially unknowns like me. Running my first FB ad to build a list & hopefully gain some traction with book sales. Also trying my hand at writing a novel for submission to Kindle Worlds. Has anyone done that? Any stories/feedback would be appreciated.

Nominated:
Andor's Peril
Ersha's Revenge
The Spirit of Imhotep


----------



## Cecelia

Anita, I have written for Kindle Worlds, however as I live outside the US I could not submit to Kindle worlds. I found the experience very inspiring and hang in there in case they start accepting overseas authors, but may have to make my work stand alone instead. It was original - just my characters met and socialised with the world characters for some extra spice!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AnitaLouise said:


> Summer months don't seem to be very good for authors - especially unknowns like me. Running my first FB ad to build a list & hopefully gain some traction with book sales. Also trying my hand at writing a novel for submission to Kindle Worlds. Has anyone done that? Any stories/feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Nominated:
> Andor's Peril
> Ersha's Revenge
> The Spirit of Imhotep


Thank you for the nomination. Wish I could answer your question, but I have no knowledge of Kindle Worlds.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

margiebk said:


> I don't think any of us are really in competition. My impression is that Amazon will take what it likes, for reasons known only to them. I don't think they care if that means selecting two books the same day, or two books of the same genre, or whatever. But then, what do I know?


I agree. It isn't a competition between authors. KP could select all the books or none of the books. They do care about whether a book is in a genre they think they can sell, whether something about a specific book makes it difficult to market, etc. The big question is always 'Can we sell this?'


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I agree. It isn't a competition between authors. KP could select all the books or none of the books. They do care about whether a book is in a genre they think they can sell, whether something about a specific book makes it difficult to market, etc. The big question is always 'Can we sell this?'


You are right. The pressure will be on them to pick books that they think they can sell. The H&T is a popularity contest, and readers don't know if what comes after the sample has legs, but it still figures in part of their marketing plan after a book is chosen, especially to get reviews, which let's face it, to get reviews organically for most of us on our own is damn difficult when first released. Win or lose, we get that as a bonus at the end of the campaign.

I also think that there will be a moving target genre mix wise as they receive data on what they have already published, and that will indicate success or failure of their picks. With 270 books selected so far since they started, if the editorial staff are pretty static, then they'll stand or fall on what they pick.

270 selections will have cost $405,000 in advance royalties + salaries and associated costs. The $405,000 comes back out of the authors royalties, but there's no knowing how long that will take to recoup that. From a cash flow point of view, they'll at least be looking to have more coming in than is going out every month, as any business would after a period of development. No doubt they will have a budget plan and projections to cope with which will influence the numbers taken on, and they will be measured against actual results.

Of course, they don't have 270 published, some are still pending, and we don't know how many have asked for or been given rights back, but I've checked on a few that the links no longer work.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Steve Vernon said:


> Updated List
> 
> 26 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh


Steve, 
Thanks for adding me to the list. Appreciated!

John


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

D A Latham said:


> They've notified all the people who nominated Tribe. I'm gonna be interested to see how many convert to sales.


We don't get to know how many nominations our books got, do we? Or did I miss something? I know I'd certainly like to know! Good luck, D.A. Latham! I love the premise of Tribe.

Thanks for the counsel, Bill, I.D. and Jullianne. $0.99 it is. The launch is on!


----------



## Decon

FlynnMcGuin said:


> We don't get to know how many nominations our books got, do we? Or did I miss something? I know I'd certainly like to know! Good luck, D.A. Latham! I love the premise of Tribe.
> 
> Thanks for the counsel, Bill, I.D. and Jullianne. $0.99 it is. The launch is on!


You don't get to know, but if you let them know your book is now published, they send out a notification to all those who nominated you.


----------



## sheritybemy

I would like to thank everyone who nominated my book and Steve for maintaining the list.  Good luck to everyone in the midst of the campaign.


Bemy


----------



## Steve Vernon

My goodness - IT'S FRIDAY - hallelujah!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
3 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
7 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
7 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
13 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
13 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
14 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
15 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
17 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
24 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
27 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
27 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
27 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Good luck in review, Bemy.

Current Nominations:

_Ersha's Revenge
Spirit of Imhotep
Haunt My Dreams_

Out of curiosity, has anyone been picked up by Kindle Press for a sequel before? I'm thinking Lexi Revellan was, but I can't remember for certain.


----------



## Steve Vernon

CRex896 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone been picked up by Kindle Press for a sequel before? I'm thinking Lexi Revellan was, but I can't remember for certain.


Lexi Revellan's TIME RATS and TIME RATS 2.

I'm pretty sure Steven Hawk has done it as well - although I'm not sure about that.


----------



## D. L.

CRex896 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone been picked up by Kindle Press for a sequel before? I'm thinking Lexi Revellan was, but I can't remember for certain.


I believe at least five sequels have been picked up. Probably more. Some were submitted directly and are harder to search out.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Cecelia said:


> Anita, I have written for Kindle Worlds, however as I live outside the US I could not submit to Kindle worlds. I found the experience very inspiring and hang in there in case they start accepting overseas authors, but may have to make my work stand alone instead. It was original - just my characters met and socialised with the world characters for some extra spice!


Thanks for your input, Cecelia. Mine will also be a standalone. Figured if it isn't accepted by KW, my readers would still enjoy it as it will be in the same genre as my other books. Also, the number of writers submitting to KW is far less than those submitting to KS. So I thought the percentages of getting a publishing deal might be greater. Even though the royalty is 35% I am in the stage of my career where building an audience of loyal fans is mine main objective - giving away lots of books & learning more about becoming a better writer and MARKETER every day.

Added The Fallen Child to my nominations.


----------



## Decon

Still no word on picks since the 26th of July.


----------



## Rena Arun

sheritybemy said:


> I would like to thank everyone who nominated my book and Steve for maintaining the list. Good luck to everyone in the midst of the campaign.
> 
> Bemy


Hoping to hear good news for you, Julianne, and others in the waiting room. Rooting for Ersha's Revenge and Ihmhotep as their campaigns wind down: hope you both have a stellar finish!


----------



## Used To Be BH

D A Latham said:


> I absolutely agree and I'm really glad that I used a different name on Tribe than I normally publish with.
> To be honest, given that it was in the H&T list the whole time, I kind of think the idea of scout isn't the reality. Unfortunately I didn't really believe people when they said popularity didn't make any difference. True crowd sourcing would've given the ratings more sway.
> It's been published on kindle and Createspace, with IBooks etc coming in a few days time. I've contacted Scout to let them know that it's live.
> Normally I throw a lot of marketing effort behind a new book. Right now I just think it's not worth it as it must be sub-par. Thankfully I still sell a lot of my smut books, so I'm not exactly dependent on this one doing anything. It's a shame because I truly loved it as a story and a book.


At the risk of sounding presumptuous, I think you're taking this the wrong way.

First, there's no evidence that not being selected makes people think less of you. That was a commonly expressed fear when Scout first started, but I know that wasn't the case for me, and I've never heard any rejected author claim a loss of reputation from it.

Second, although it's tempting to want the selection to be based on the stats, especially if they are as good as yours, is that what we really want? Because if the editors were just scorekeepers who looked at the stats and made their selection largely or exclusively on that basis, KS would rapidly become more of a mess than KU now is. Click farms would be inflating views, fake accounts would be posting nominations, authors would be sending people gift cards to nominate them. The whole thing would be a ****ing mess. Ironically, when KS first started, its critics were complaining it would just be a popularity contest, gameable and ultimately therefore the biggest joke in the industry. That isn't what happened, and I'm glad. (My stats were not as good as yours, but they were above average for selected books at the time, so I have some idea how you feel.)

Third, as others have said, when KS editors don't select a book, they aren't saying it isn't a good book. They look at many criteria. They might think it was a brilliant book they weren't sure if they could market well. Anyway, why would you assume it was sub-par and not promote it? Just because the KS editors didn't choose it? Not everyone is going to like even the best books, and publishing (self or trad) requires a thick skin. By not promoting the book as you normally would, you're robbing yourself of the opportunity to take advantage of all that momentum. My KS reject became my bestselling book to date, moving as many copies in two months as my previous best had sold in two years. It seems to me that not promoting the book makes your fear it's sub-par into a self-fulfilling prophecy. If you truly love the book, promote it like crazy, capitalize on the Scout momentum, and see where it takes you.

By the way, it looks like a great book to me. I picked it up as soon as it was live. I'd hate for other readers to miss out because they don't hear about it.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

Decon said:


> 270 selections will have cost $405,000 in advance royalties + salaries and associated costs. The $405,000 comes back out of the authors royalties, but there's no knowing how long that will take to recoup that. From a cash flow point of view, they'll at least be looking to have more coming in than is going out every month, as any business would after a period of development. No doubt they will have a budget plan and projections to cope with which will influence the numbers taken on, and they will be measured against actual results.


Maybe they could select more books if they eliminated the advance.


----------



## Cecelia

AnitaLouise said:


> Even though the royalty is 35% I am in the stage of my career where building an audience of loyal fans is mine main objective


Hi Anita:

I have assumed that the lower percentage royalty for Kindle Worlds was because KW have taken care of things like purchasing the "rights" to use trademark names for you. I assumed the reason why they couldn't work with me was that they haven't purchased international rights - but I still corresponded with them in the hopes.

It is also worth considering whether the fans notice YOUR name or just the franchise you are writing for. I would consider them "half-fans" because of the shared glory.


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening and nominated - Just Jilted by Lila James

Best of luck to everyone! 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## David Thompson

AnitaLouise said:


> Thanks for your input, Cecelia. Mine will also be a standalone. Figured if it isn't accepted by KW, my readers would still enjoy it as it will be in the same genre as my other books. Also, the number of writers submitting to KW is far less than those submitting to KS. So I thought the percentages of getting a publishing deal might be greater. Even though the royalty is 35% I am in the stage of my career where building an audience of loyal fans is mine main objective - giving away lots of books & learning more about becoming a better writer and MARKETER every day.
> 
> Added The Fallen Child to my nominations.


Thank you.


----------



## sheritybemy

CRex896 said:


> Good luck in review, Bemy.
> 
> Current Nominations:
> 
> _Ersha's Revenge
> Spirit of Imhotep
> Haunt My Dreams_
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone been picked up by Kindle Press for a sequel before? I'm thinking Lexi Revellan was, but I can't remember for certain.


Thank you

Bemy


----------



## sheritybemy

Rena Arun said:


> Hoping to hear good news for you, Julianne, and others in the waiting room. Rooting for Ersha's Revenge and Ihmhotep as their campaigns wind down: hope you both have a stellar finish!


Thanks

Bemy


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

You can tell I'm new at this.  

Do you all get odd emails offering to paint the ceiling, scrape the barnacles off the boat, and get you top billing on Scout, unsigned, no website, and the sender's name not the same as their email address? It just makes me want to spend lots of money with Rupert...

Even more odd, the name of the sender is a name I used as a throwaway about a third of the way through my book. 
By throwaway - 
_Two men jumped out of the front vehicle. 
One said, "Which of you is Nate Travers?"
Toby looked at the speaker and said, "No one here by that name."
"And who are you?"
"Rupert the Unwieldy," Toby replied, straight-faced. _

[Now how do I get double quotes instead of the strange question marks?
It's a weird world...


----------



## David Thompson

This may be of interest. We've often talked about how many nominations a book is getting...well it seems you CAN get a very rough idea from your stats page.

If you scroll down to 'other books your scouts are nominating' you see Page 1 of 3 which, when full, equals 12 books. So 12 divided by three (the most anyone can nominate at any given time) = 4. 

But then, if you refresh the page on your web browser, the titles of the 'other' books change. Keep refreshing and noting the titles until there are no more changes (I had to refresh about a dozen times, I think) and you have a total number of 'other' books. Divide by three and you have a rough idea of your nominations. I say rough because some scouts may have only nominated one, or two. Or even two and their own book...so it's definitely rough, but does give some idea. Maybe. There are probably loads of flaws with this...any thoughts?


----------



## Carleton Chinner

David Thompson said:


> This may be of interest. We've often talked about how many nominations a book is getting...well it seems you CAN get a very rough idea from your stats page.
> 
> If you scroll down to 'other books your scouts are nominating' you see Page 1 of 3 which, when full, equals 12 books. So 12 divided by three (the most anyone can nominate at any given time) = 4.
> 
> But then, if you refresh the page on your web browser, the titles of the 'other' books change. Keep refreshing and noting the titles until there are no more changes (I had to refresh about a dozen times, I think) and you have a total number of 'other' books. Divide by three and you have a rough idea of your nominations. I say rough because some scouts may have only nominated one, or two. Or even two and their own book...so it's definitely rough, but does give some idea. Maybe. There are probably loads of flaws with this...any thoughts?


Interesting idea, and well worth looking at. I discovered a whole bunch of other titles I didn't know were being nominated alongside The Hills. 
The fact that a lot of romance is being linked to my science fiction is interesting. In my beta reading group the story was very well received by female readers because it has a strong female lead, but also because of the minor romance that develops. That came as quiet a surprise to me because I thought I'd written a fairly straightforward sci-fi story. These associate titles have got me wondering about the kind of reader who is nominating.

I suspect the actual number of nominations is higher than number of books divided by three, many people will nominate the same three books, and there will be other books don't show up in the list because of the random way the panel calls up titles.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JohnHindmarsh said:


> You can tell I'm new at this.
> 
> Do you all get odd emails offering to paint the ceiling, scrape the barnacles off the boat, and get you top billing on Scout, unsigned, no website, and the sender's name not the same as their email address? It just makes me want to spend lots of money with Rupert...
> 
> Even more odd, the name of the sender is a name I used as a throwaway about a third of the way through my book.
> By throwaway -
> _Two men jumped out of the front vehicle.
> One said, "Which of you is Nate Travers?"
> Toby looked at the speaker and said, "No one here by that name."
> "And who are you?"
> "Rupert the Unwieldy," Toby replied, straight-faced. _
> 
> [Now how do I get double quotes instead of the strange question marks?
> It's a weird world...


Strange question marks usually show up because of copy/ pasting. 

Yes, I am often stalked by a host of folks wanting to sell me something to make my book, campaign, or general well-being awesome. I ignore them all. If I want to purchase services, I'll do it based on recommendations, not some place that spends it's time stalking people online and cold emailing them. That sounds to me like they have too much time on their hands because their business isn't doing well. The folks excellent at their work don't have to stalk people online to find customers. I also think some of those stalker places are scams. That's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday.

Here in Halifax it is a gray kind of a day. They are calling for rain later on today, but my wife and I are still looking forward to going downtown. I've got some books to return to the public library. Then we are going to grab some food truck french fries (and maybe some poutine), before making our way up to the Halifax Public Gardens. There is a concert scheduled, as well as a public painting event. Fifteen local artists plan to set up easels in the Public Gardens and paint landscapes. So we're going to catch the performance art.

If it rains we'll swing into the mall and hit the Dollar Store.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
2 days left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
6 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
6 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
12 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
12 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
13 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
14 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
15 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
16 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
21 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
23 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
26 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
26 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
26 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
29 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

*****************

PS: Will somebody please take a look and see if my short story, DEAD MAN'S SALUTE is available for free yet? It is supposed to be free, all Saturday long - but I don't know when the giveaway is going live.


----------



## David Thompson

Looks free to me, Steve  Just downloaded a copy!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
The Fallen Child by David Thompson

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## David Thompson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Ersha's Revenge by D.M. Chappell
> The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
> The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark.


----------



## Decon

New releases have piled in this last few days with more coming in than going out, and they've increased the H&T list to 16. Still no sign of any recent picks since 26th July.

5 books coming off today, so that'll soak up a lot of internal nominations from the ones that went off yesterday.

Gotta say, my page landings have fallen off a cliff despite just adding another promo site into the mix, so I'm not sure if I can hang onto the H&T list much longer. (85% internal). Can't wait for the 14 days to be over and done with so I can stop obsessing and get on with writing, lol.


----------



## Used To Be BH

FlynnMcGuin said:


> Maybe they could select more books if they eliminated the advance.


It's hard to say because we don't know how many books (if any) get rejected because of expense. My gut feeling is that $1500 isn't going to stop the Scout editors from grabbing a book they really love (or at least think they can really market).

Remember that Scout has to compete with many other publishing options, including self-publishing. The advance is one way to do that. Maybe they would publish more books without the advance, but they might also publish fewer, because some of the authors who get published might not have applied in the first place.


----------



## Decon

I for one wouldn't have applied without the advance, or it makes their terms no different than hundreds of indie publishers offering the same 50% of royalties contract. I was offered 2 of those before I submitted to kindle scout after being contacted on Wattpad and their lists were showing a similar mix of chart positons to Kindle Scout books. If I don't get this, I'll self-publish.


----------



## D. L.

Decon said:


> I for one wouldn't have applied without the advance, or it makes their terms no different than hundreds of indie publishers offering the same 50% of royalties contract. I was offered 2 of those before I submitted to kindle scout after being contacted on Wattpad and their lists were showing a similar mix of chart positons to Kindle Scout books. If I don't get this, I'll self-publish.


The advance simply means they are invested in your work. And it is not their only expense. But even without the advance, I'd sign with them again for one big reason: their marketing. When it works for your book, it is hard to beat.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Sorry to hear _Mister Miracle_ didn't get selected. It had a great cover and a solid premise.

Current Nominations:

_Ersha's Revenge
Spirit of Imhotep
Crystal Moon_

Had _Crystal Moon_ on there before but I wanted to make room for someone else real quick before going back to it.

Anyway, it's interesting to see how long Scout's Editors are waiting to make a new selection. I remember them being so rapid-fire about it back in December 2016. Was that the most they've ever accepted in a single month?


----------



## Decon

It's funny how doing something like this can push your bounderies as far as marketing is concerned.

Just made this to add to a tweet using Power Point. Didn't realize they have 3D on there. Plenty of tutorials on You Tube. Already had the kindle device but there are plenty around.

Win or lose, I'll be all set for a launch.










Good luck to the top three on the list.


----------



## TheJackDublin

16 days left and The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er finally made it the H&T!  The expansion to 16 helped this author, and so did all of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Decon

Mark Gardner said:


> Declan, can you point to that tutorial on making that image? Since I'm cross promoting three campaigns, I think that that would be a great graphic to have.


This is the one I used, although I had to look on the top band to find 3D rather than on the right that he shows. To get the spine and the back cover, I imported the full print cover and chopped it to get a separate spine and the backcover. You can import or copy any image of a kindle device and drop in your cover. I did all three images separate, then opened a new power point and put it all together.

When finished save it as a Jpg


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> It's funny how doing something like this can push your bounderies as far as marketing is concerned.
> 
> Just made this to add to a tweet using Power Point. Didn't realize they have 3D on there. Plenty of tutorials on You Tube. Already had the kindle device but there are plenty around.
> 
> Win or lose, I'll be all set for a launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to the top three on the list.


Looks great, Declan.


----------



## Decon

Thanks Julianne. I hope you hear soon and it's good news, then I can get my free copy.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Thanks Julianne. I hope you hear soon and it's good news, then I can get my free copy.


I refuse to say anything about wait times. Every time I do, I get an immediate rejection!  If I'm not selected, I'll have a few free days at release, so anyone can pick up a copy that wants one.

I don't always say it, but I always do it, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those of us in the waiting room.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Decon said:


> This is the one I used, although I had to look on the top band to find 3D rather than on the right that he shows. To get the spine and the back cover, I imported the full print cover and chopped it to get a separate spine and the backcover. You can import or copy any image of a kindle device and drop in your cover. I did all three images separate, then opened a new power point and put it all together.
> 
> When finished save it as a Jpg


Thanks for posting this tip - your image turned out great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey folks - it's Sunday and I've got the day off. All our big plans went to naught yesterday because it teemed down rain all day long. The outdoor events we wanted to catch were all rained out.

Speaking about events - I want to put a word in for fellow kboard author Jaxon Reed's promo service Readper has had GREAT success with boosting Kindle Scout Campaigns. I know because I have checked. In this week's Readper newsletter there were FIVE Kindle Scout Programs displayed on the sidebar.

Those five books would be THE DARWIN PROJECT (22 days left), DREADMARROW THIEF (11 days left), THE LOST AND FOUND JOURNAL OF A MINER 49ER (15 days left), GIRL AT THE WINDOW (13 days left) and JUST JILTED (5 days left).

And (here comes the REALLY cool part) out of those FIVE Kindle Scout campaigns EVERY SINGLE FREAKING ONE OF THEM HIT HOT AND TRENDING THIS WEEK!!!

So - if you want to build up your nomination list, stay on the H&T list, improve your chances of review then you REALLY ought to be looking at Readper!

All it costs is a measly $7.50.

http://readper.com/authors/

End of sermon!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
5 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
5 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
11 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
11 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
12 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
13 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
14 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
15 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
20 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
22 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
25 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
25 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
25 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
28 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
28 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
29 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
29 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
29 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

*****************

PS: I'm celebrating my 59th birthday this month. It is going to be a weird kind of a feeling, seeing that it will ALSO be the one year anniversary of my younger brother's passing, after a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer. I came home from work last year, singing to myself and grinning and thinking about a beer - only to find that my brother had passed away. As a result I expect that my birthday this year will find me in a really odd sort of an emotional place. So, usually on my birthday I announce a big e-book sale. I'm going to announce it ahead of time this year. For the rest of the month of August almost ALL of my Kindle e-books have been marked down to 99 cents. I'd especially like to point out THE TATTERDEMON OMNIBUS, which has always been one of my favorite novels that I have written.

End of commercial!


----------



## C. J. Sears

It's a rainy Sunday, but that's a great excuse to read a few new Kindle Scout submissions. Right? Right? Bueller? 

Current Nominations:

_Spirit of Imhotep
The Fallen Child_

Also I went a little (a lot) out of order and nominated:

_Freyja's Torc_

Anyway, best of luck to _Ersha's Revenge_ and the others still in review for the past week or so.


----------



## JDMatheny

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks - it's Sunday and I've got the day off. All our big plans went to naught yesterday because it teemed down rain all day long. The outdoor events we wanted to catch were all rained out.
> 
> Speaking about events - I want to put a word in for fellow kboard author Jaxon Reed's promo service Readper has had GREAT success with boosting Kindle Scout Campaigns. I know because I have checked. In this week's Readper newsletter there were FIVE Kindle Scout Programs displayed on the sidebar.
> 
> Those five books would be THE DARWIN PROJECT (22 days left), DREADMARROW THIEF (11 days left), THE LOST AND FOUND JOURNAL OF A MINER 49ER (15 days left), GIRL AT THE WINDOW (13 days left) and JUST JILTED (5 days left).
> 
> And (here comes the REALLY cool part) out of those FIVE Kindle Scout campaigns EVERY SINGLE FREAKING ONE OF THEM HIT HOT AND TRENDING THIS WEEK!!!
> 
> So - if you want to build up your nomination list, stay on the H&T list, improve your chances of review then you REALLY ought to be looking at Readper!
> 
> All it costs is a measly $7.50.
> 
> http://readper.com/authors/
> 
> End of sermon!
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
> 5 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> 5 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
> 11 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
> 11 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> 12 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 13 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> 14 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
> 15 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
> 20 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> 22 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 25 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 25 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 25 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
> 28 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> 29 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> *****************
> 
> PS: I'm celebrating my 59th birthday this month. It is going to be a weird kind of a feeling, seeing that it will ALSO be the one year anniversary of my younger brother's passing, after a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer. I came home from work last year, singing to myself and grinning and thinking about a beer - only to find that my brother had passed away. As a result I expect that my birthday this year will find me in a really odd sort of an emotional place. So, usually on my birthday I announce a big e-book sale. I'm going to announce it ahead of time this year. For the rest of the month of August almost ALL of my Kindle e-books have been marked down to 99 cents. I'd especially like to point out THE TATTERDEMON OMNIBUS, which has always been one of my favorite novels that I have written.
> 
> End of commercial!


Hello Steve,

Please add me to the list.

The Torchbearer by J.D.Matheny

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/34EOZDLTW75ZE

I'm very sorry to hear about your brother, what a shocking blow. In any case, I wish you the best of birthdays!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Decon said:


> This is the one I used, although I had to look on the top band to find 3D rather than on the right that he shows. To get the spine and the back cover, I imported the full print cover and chopped it to get a separate spine and the backcover. You can import or copy any image of a kindle device and drop in your cover. I did all three images separate, then opened a new power point and put it all together.
> 
> When finished save it as a Jpg


Thanks it was easy to do! Dan


----------



## D. L.

_A Small Price_, my seventh submission to Kindle Scout/Kindle Press, is now live. (Has anyone submitted more novels?) My approach has always been to put the books up, inform a few people, and see what happens. This post is my launch announcement. The link is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1W637FCPJPKUE.

Steve Vernon-- Please add this book to your list. Thanks.


----------



## jaxonreed

Thanks for the kind words, Steve. I should mention $7.50 is for inclusion in the weekend newsletter only. Can't guarantee the H&T list for every mention, but it was super cool to see all the sidebar featured ones in the list yesterday.


----------



## Decon

CRex896 said:


> It's a rainy Sunday, but that's a great excuse to read a few new Kindle Scout submissions. Right? Right? Bueller?
> 
> Current Nominations:
> 
> _Spirit of Imhotep
> The Fallen Child_
> 
> Also I went a little (a lot) out of order and nominated:
> 
> _Freyja's Torc_
> 
> Anyway, best of luck to _Ersha's Revenge_ and the others still in review for the past week or so.


I've replied to your post over at the tweet thread. It could be of interest?


----------



## JDMatheny

For those using Scout as a series launch pad, may I ask how you did your launch?  Some promotions require weeks of advance notice, which seems impossible with a Scout campaign.

Did you just offer the first book free from the start and only charge for subsequent books in the series?  I thought about only doing 3-7 days free then charging normal price, then going back to .99 each time a new book launched.

Is it best to wait until the entire series is out, then do heavy promotion on the first book?

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## margiebk

jaxonreed said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Steve. I should mention $7.50 is for inclusion in the weekend newsletter only. Can't guarantee the H&T list for every mention, but it was super cool to see all the sidebar featured ones in the list yesterday.


This is the second weekend of my book appearing in the readper newsletter, and both Saturdays my page views went way up (more on the first Saturday when it was the featured selection).

It's a little hard to tell which views came from where, as I'm advertising several places now, but there's no question readper has helped a lot to keep my book in the H&T (consistently since the first newsletter last Saturday), and it's a terrific value.

And since I'm giving credit here, I would also like to mention Author Shout, which at $10 is another fantastic deal. They gave me custom banners to use and seem to be tweeting my book all the time.


----------



## margiebk

Had an open slot and just nominated The Fallen Child. Really well-written excerpt with a fascinating protagonist that pulled me right into the story.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JDMatheny said:


> For those using Scout as a series launch pad, may I ask how you did your launch? Some promotions require weeks of advance notice, which seems impossible with a Scout campaign.
> 
> Did you just offer the first book free from the start and only charge for subsequent books in the series? I thought about only doing 3-7 days free then charging normal price, then going back to .99 each time a new book launched.
> 
> Is it best to wait until the entire series is out, then do heavy promotion on the first book?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jason


Jason, depending on who you ask, you will get different answers, but here's my take.

I do a free release for a few days, and put that in my Thank You note, and post it to all the free book sites on Facebook. That worked very well for my Nick of Time. It was downloaded over 1200 times, got 15 reviews so far, and when it went paid, it was in the top 10 in two catagories for several weeks. Your mileage may vary.

Generally, folks who are successful in Indie publishing recommend not paying for promotion until you have a series out, and not promoting that series until book 3. That way you get more for your money because of read through. They do recommend regular releases every month to three months, depending on how fast you can write. Regular new releases can take the place of paid promotion in many respects.

Me, other than a little paid promotion during my Scout campaigns (I spent $45 on Ghost in the Park) I don't pay to advertise yet. I don't plan to even think about it until Ghost 3 is out.

I'll second Steve's recommendation of Readper. Best $7.50 I ever spent!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey folks - it's Sunday and I've got the day off. All our big plans went to naught yesterday because it teemed down rain all day long. The outdoor events we wanted to catch were all rained out.
> 
> Speaking about events - I want to put a word in for fellow kboard author Jaxon Reed's promo service Readper has had GREAT success with boosting Kindle Scout Campaigns. I know because I have checked. In this week's Readper newsletter there were FIVE Kindle Scout Programs displayed on the sidebar.
> 
> Those five books would be THE DARWIN PROJECT (22 days left), DREADMARROW THIEF (11 days left), THE LOST AND FOUND JOURNAL OF A MINER 49ER (15 days left), GIRL AT THE WINDOW (13 days left) and JUST JILTED (5 days left).
> 
> And (here comes the REALLY cool part) out of those FIVE Kindle Scout campaigns EVERY SINGLE FREAKING ONE OF THEM HIT HOT AND TRENDING THIS WEEK!!!
> 
> So - if you want to build up your nomination list, stay on the H&T list, improve your chances of review then you REALLY ought to be looking at Readper!
> 
> All it costs is a measly $7.50.
> 
> http://readper.com/authors/
> 
> End of sermon!
> 
> PS: I'm celebrating my 59th birthday this month. It is going to be a weird kind of a feeling, seeing that it will ALSO be the one year anniversary of my younger brother's passing, after a 4 year battle with pancreatic cancer. I came home from work last year, singing to myself and grinning and thinking about a beer - only to find that my brother had passed away. As a result I expect that my birthday this year will find me in a really odd sort of an emotional place. So, usually on my birthday I announce a big e-book sale. I'm going to announce it ahead of time this year. For the rest of the month of August almost ALL of my Kindle e-books have been marked down to 99 cents. I'd especially like to point out THE TATTERDEMON OMNIBUS, which has always been one of my favorite novels that I have written.
> 
> End of commercial!


Steve, those sorts of anniversaries are the hardest, and the first year is the worst. Be kind to yourself, and do something for your birthday, even if it's a little low-key. I'm so sorry for your loss.

I agree with the complete awesomeness of Readper. It truly rocks.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

margiebk said:


> This is the second weekend of my book appearing in the readper newsletter, and both Saturdays my page views went way up (more on the first Saturday when it was the featured selection).


It certainly looks like readper has been good for you. Wish I'd gone with the readper newsletter much earlier. Author Shout has been rather disappointing. I've had a lot more views off FaceBook and LinkedIn.

All a good learning experience for my next book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JDMatheny said:


> For those using Scout as a series launch pad, may I ask how you did your launch? Some promotions require weeks of advance notice, which seems impossible with a Scout campaign.
> 
> Did you just offer the first book free from the start and only charge for subsequent books in the series? I thought about only doing 3-7 days free then charging normal price, then going back to .99 each time a new book launched.
> 
> Is it best to wait until the entire series is out, then do heavy promotion on the first book?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jason


it's true that if you promote before more series books are out, you can't get sell-through. However, if you have energized a potential readership, you will get some sell-through as each book is published. It's hard to get momentum for book 2 unless a large number of people have already read book 1. For that reason, I'd say yes, do promote the first book.

A few promoters book weeks to months out, but there are a fair number who can feature a book in the first one to three weeks.

I'm not a big fan of free. I tend to open on $0.99. So far, that has worked well for me.


----------



## JDMatheny

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Jason, depending on who you ask, you will get different answers, but here's my take.
> 
> I do a free release for a few days, and put that in my Thank You note, and post it to all the free book sites on Facebook. That worked very well for my Nick of Time. It was downloaded over 1200 times, got 15 reviews so far, and when it went paid, it was in the top 10 in two catagories for several weeks. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Generally, folks who are successful in Indie publishing recommend not paying for promotion until you have a series out, and not promoting that series until book 3. That way you get more for your money because of read through. They do recommend regular releases every month to three months, depending on how fast you can write. Regular new releases can take the place of paid promotion in many respects.
> 
> Me, other than a little paid promotion during my Scout campaigns (I spent $45 on Ghost in the Park) I don't pay to advertise yet. I don't plan to even think about it until Ghost 3 is out.
> 
> I'll second Steve's recommendation of Readper. Best $7.50 I ever spent!


Thanks Julianne, that's great info!

My stats aren't showing up yet, but I enrolled with AuthorShout and Readper, and ofcourse used my FB first. I went live last night and was on H&T this morning already. I have no idea if that was enough time for those promo's to hit, probably just good timing. Jaxon at Readper has been super responsive and helpful. AuthorShout, as well. Both highly recommended and they seem worth it.


----------



## JDMatheny

Bill Hiatt said:


> it's true that if you promote before more series books are out, you can't get sell-through. However, if you have energized a potential readership, you will get some sell-through as each book is published. It's hard to get momentum for book 2 unless a large number of people have already read book 1. For that reason, I'd say yes, do promote the first book.
> 
> A few promoters book weeks to months out, but there are a fair number who can feature a book in the first one to three weeks.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of free. I tend to open on $0.99. So far, that has worked well for me.


Thanks for the feedback, Bill. Makes sense to see what low-cost promotions are available, then hit the bigger ones at the end of the series. I know I've got lists of promo sites somewhere from reading threads, just have to dust it off!

I've wondered about pricing. Free is the rage, but I don't want some to think it denotes low-quality. Not that it does, and maybe readers are savvy to the stategy and realize there's good backs for free, but I feel like a few days at free and then .99 sales are where I'm leaning.


----------



## Decon

I've seen some quite successful launches that use 99c, with free promos during the first 30 days to get sales and reviews and at least a cat rank, then they increase their prices after 1 month when they have plenty of reviews to get onto promo sites. ( 20 is a good number to get on most promo sites) I'm not keen on ARCs for reviews because when I did it, other readers voted them down, and Amazon have made it that the readers can make those invisible.

I've always been crap at promoting new releases and it takes me forever to get organic reviews. That's why I'm enjoying the learning curve by participating on kindle scout. 5 of my books are $4.99 and though I get some sales it's not enough to make much bank, but it does encourage page reads which are quite healthy.

I've always been against 99c at launch, but I'm warming to it this time around if KS reject me, in view of the letter KS will send out to all who nominate me. At least any reviews from buys at 99c will be verified purchases. If that works to get 20 reviews, I'll put my price up to $4.99

I love free promos at the right time. I had 89,000 page views and tons of sales from the sales in December last year.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Thank you to everyone for all the nominations and support during my campaign. I am very happy with the final results and look forward to hearing back from Kindle Scout. I will continue to check in on this forum and look for those needing nominations. I have enjoyed being a part of this community and look forward to speaking with you all in the future. Hope to be sending good news soon <fingers crossed>


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JDMatheny said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Bill. Makes sense to see what low-cost promotions are available, then hit the bigger ones at the end of the series. I know I've got lists of promo sites somewhere from reading threads, just have to dust it off!
> 
> I've wondered about pricing. Free is the rage, but I don't want some to think it denotes low-quality. Not that it does, and maybe readers are savvy to the stategy and realize there's good backs for free, but I feel like a few days at free and then .99 sales are where I'm leaning.


Free is good for special promotions and a few days for releases, but not great for longer than that. There's been quite a lot of studies about readers not trusting books that are priced free or $.99 (Though $.99 is great for sales and releases.) The sweet spot these days for eBooks is 2.99 through 4.99. Readers buy more books at those prices than any other price point. That's the stats I've seen, anyway. I am not an expert.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sunfishau said:


> It certainly looks like readper has been good for you. Wish I'd gone with the readper newsletter much earlier. Author Shout has been rather disappointing. I've had a lot more views off FaceBook and LinkedIn.
> 
> All a good learning experience for my next book.


Keep in mind that most of your Author Shout page views will end up in "direct links," so it's hard to tell firm numbers. All the traffic from their tweets ends up there, and only the clicks directly from the website will show up as "Author Shout."


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you to everyone for all the nominations and support during my campaign. I am very happy with the final results and look forward to hearing back from Kindle Scout. I will continue to check in on this forum and look for those needing nominations. I have enjoyed being a part of this community and look forward to speaking with you all in the future. Hope to be sending good news soon <fingers crossed>


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## David Thompson

margiebk said:


> Had an open slot and just nominated The Fallen Child. Really well-written excerpt with a fascinating protagonist that pulled me right into the story.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Keep in mind that most of your Author Shout page views will end up in "direct links," so it's hard to tell firm numbers. All the traffic from their tweets ends up there, and only the clicks directly from the website will show up as "Author Shout."


I learn something new every day. That explains why I have so many direct links. I have a tiny email list and didn't expect the the 50 or so direct links I got.


----------



## Decon

Mark Gardner said:


> LOL. I was so busy promoting my friends, I forgot to let everyone know that I have a book in KS! I'd lose me head if it didn't have that bluetooth tracker thingy...
> 
> Moonrise


Hi Mark, You might find this useful

Sometimes I don't know which KS book belongs to a paster without scrolling back to the list.

For all the new ones and those who don't have their kindle scout book in their signature to link to their campaign, here's how it's done.

To add to, or to change your signature with code, go to "My Kboards" in the band at the top of the page and select "profile" from the drop down.

From there look for "modify profile" (in an orange font) and click. On the page scroll down to signature and there is a box with "bbcode" that you can alter.

This was the code I used for kindle scout cover and image. I did mine in a word doc first, then copy and pasted it once I'd done what is below to add to the front end of the signature code. I've had to put an xxx and a yyy in the code or it wouldn't have shown on this post, only as the cover and link. If you want a space between your book and the next one, simply add a space with you keyboard at the end of the new code.

1, Change the xxx in the code below to url, then delete the https link below and add your own kindle scout link.

2, Change the yyy to img in the link below, Go to your book cover on kindle scout and right click, then copy the image link. Delete the https image link below right upto where is has jpg and paste in your own.

To check it before you copy the code to you signature, make a new post on here and add it to put it in there, then look at the preview and it will have your cover. You can also change your wording or add wording as I have done in my signature. Anyway once, you have checked the preview, cancel the post.

Copy this onto a Word Doc then make the changes. Blue is what you change besides the xxx and the yyy.

[xxx=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2WD9UQRUH6KH8?tag=kbpst20][yyy height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2WD9UQRUH6KH8/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SX800_.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## TheJackDublin

Decon said:


> Hi Mark, You might find this useful
> 
> Sometimes I don't know which KS book belongs to a paster without scrolling back to the list.
> 
> For all the new ones and those who don't have their kindle scout book in their signature to link to their campaign, here's how it's done.
> 
> To add to, or to change your signature with code, go to "My Kboards" in the band at the top of the page and select "profile" from the drop down.
> 
> From there look for "modify profile" (in an orange font) and click. On the page scroll down to signature and there is a box with "bbcode" that you can alter.
> 
> This was the code I used for kindle scout cover and image. I did mine in a word doc first, then copy and pasted it once I'd done what is below to add to the front end of the signature code. I've had to put an xxx and a yyy in the code or it wouldn't have shown on this post, only as the cover and link. If you want a space between your book and the next one, simply add a space with you keyboard at the end of the new code.
> 
> 1, Change the xxx in the code below to url, then delete the https link below and add your own kindle scout link.
> 
> 2, Change the yyy to img in the link below, Go to your book cover on kindle scout and right click, then copy the image link. Delete the https image link below right upto where is has jpg and paste in your own.
> 
> To check it before you copy the code to you signature, make a new post on here and add it to put it in there, then look at the preview and it will have your cover. You can also change your wording or add wording as I have done in my signature. Anyway once, you have checked the preview, cancel the post.
> 
> Copy this onto a Word Doc then make the changes. Blue is what you change besides the xxx and the yyy.
> 
> [xxx=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2WD9UQRUH6KH8?tag=kbpst20][yyy height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2WD9UQRUH6KH8/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SX800_.jpg[/img][/url]


Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Monday and I've got a day shift to look forward to.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
4 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
4 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
10 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
10 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
11 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
12 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
13 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
14 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
19 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
21 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
24 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
24 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
24 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
27 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
27 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
28 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
28 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
28 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Monday and I've got a day shift to look forward to.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Spirit of Imhotep by Maria Isabel Pita
> 4 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> 4 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
> 10 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
> 10 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> 11 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 12 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> 13 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
> 14 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
> 19 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> 21 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 24 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 24 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 24 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
> 27 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> 27 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> 28 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
> 28 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> 28 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks Steve, Nominated top three. Good luck, Dan


----------



## Decon

Yikes, only 12 days left. Doesn't seem like 5 minutes since I was at the bottom of the list.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Decon said:


> Yikes, only 12 days left. Doesn't seem like 5 minutes since I was at the bottom of the list.


I know what you mean. It's been passing by in a flash. Even so, it's hard not to think about it constantly.

Still have _Spirit of Imhotep/The Fallen Child/Freyja's Torc_ nominated. Will place _Just Jilted_ on there tomorrow.

Lots of books still in review. Seems the Scout Editors are taking their time evaluating the latest couple of rounds.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> Yikes, only 12 days left. Doesn't seem like 5 minutes since I was at the bottom of the list.


Only ten days for me, I can't believe how quickly it went past. Not long now until we start waiting for an answer


----------



## Decon

CRex896 said:


> I know what you mean. It's been passing by in a flash. Even so, it's hard not to think about it constantly.
> 
> Still have _Spirit of Imhotep/The Fallen Child/Freyja's Torc_ nominated. Will place _Just Jilted_ on there tomorrow.
> 
> Lots of books still in review. Seems the Scout Editors are taking their time evaluating the latest couple of rounds.


Just short of 3 weeks since any picks. Maybe they're doing catch up with editing previous picks.

Not sure where to go from here marketing wise, but I dropped off a cliff this weekend for page views yet stayed on H&T @ 46 each day. I only have 15% external views and only got a one off-boost from readper & scout the end of the first week I enrolled.

Most of my page views came in the first week when I had no ads, but they can't have been nominating because I only had 1 hour H&T in the first 7 days. I think internal views gravitate to those on their last days to get more free books. Currently on 4.9K page views (4.1k internal). I can only hope I'm on some save lists as others drop off, before I drop off too.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Steve Vernon said:


> Speaking about events - I want to put a word in for fellow kboard author Jaxon Reed's promo service Readper has had GREAT success with boosting Kindle Scout Campaigns. I know because I have checked. In this week's Readper newsletter there were FIVE Kindle Scout Programs displayed on the sidebar.
> 
> Those five books would be *THE DARWIN PROJECT* (22 days left), DREADMARROW THIEF (11 days left), THE LOST AND FOUND JOURNAL OF A MINER 49ER (15 days left), GIRL AT THE WINDOW (13 days left) and JUST JILTED (5 days left).
> 
> And (here comes the REALLY cool part) out of those FIVE Kindle Scout campaigns EVERY SINGLE FREAKING ONE OF THEM HIT HOT AND TRENDING THIS WEEK!!!
> 
> So - if you want to build up your nomination list, stay on the H&T list, improve your chances of review then you REALLY ought to be looking at Readper!
> 
> All it costs is a measly $7.50.
> http://readper.com/authors/


As one of those Hot and Trending authors you mentioned - I think Jaxon Reed is doing an excellent job.


----------



## JDMatheny

Decon said:


> Just short of 3 weeks since any picks. Maybe they're doing catch up with editing previous picks.
> 
> Not sure where to go from here marketing wise, but I dropped off a cliff this weekend for page views yet stayed on H&T @ 46 each day. I only have 15% external views and only got a one off-boost from readper & scout the end of the first week I enrolled.
> 
> Most of my page views came in the first week when I had no ads, but they can't have been nominating because I only had 1 hour H&T in the first 7 days. I think internal views gravitate to those on their last days to get more free books. Currently on 4.9K page views (4.1k internal). I can only hope I'm on some save lists as others drop off, before I drop off too.


Those sound like great numbers, Decon! I'd be super happy to get near the 5k mark in page views, and such a high number of internals. Well done!


----------



## Rena Arun

Just nominated Fallen Child and Just Jilted ... Good luck to both!
What a great company of writers this thread has introduced me to! I confess I'm holding my breath for those already in the waiting room. Chin up, guys! After the dearth of recent picks by KS editors, I'm expecting an avalanche of them for your sakes.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Tuesday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
3 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
9 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
9 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
10 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
11 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
12 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
13 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
18 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
20 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
23 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
23 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
23 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
26 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
26 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
26 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
27 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
27 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
27 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Nominated The Fallen Child and Just Jilted

Good luck, and try to enjoy the last three days


----------



## lukekbell

Please forgive this shameless plug but, I am trying to get people to take my writing seriously with almost no social media whatsoever.
My new book _Like Flies_ is now on KindleScout, it's a comedy murder mystery and (I think) a lot of fun. Please give the excerpt a read and if you like it, consider a nomination before my end date.
Thanks very much and good luck to everyone else.

Luke
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OOFA2CCY7YU0


----------



## AnitaLouise

Cecelia said:


> Hi Anita:
> 
> I have assumed that the lower percentage royalty for Kindle Worlds was because KW have taken care of things like purchasing the "rights" to use trademark names for you. I assumed the reason why they couldn't work with me was that they haven't purchased international rights - but I still corresponded with them in the hopes.
> 
> It is also worth considering whether the fans notice YOUR name or just the franchise you are writing for. I would consider them "half-fans" because of the shared glory.


"Half-fans" ... good way to put it. I like your style, Cecelia. 

Nominations are:
The Fallen Child
Just Jilted
The Hills of Mare Imbrium


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> LOL. I was so busy promoting my friends, I forgot to let everyone know that I have a book in KS! I'd lose me head if it didn't have that bluetooth tracker thingy...


Haha awesome! Looks super cool and good luck with this one!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks, LJC! Fifth time's the charm, right?


Haha, I have to finish writing something else and then I'll be right there with you!

Too busy doing my The Everett Exorcism book launch to worry much about it right now, though! Just got back from vacation to st lucia which was incredible and now trying to get back to the real world!


----------



## C. J. Sears

lukekbell said:


> Please forgive this shameless plug but, I am trying to get people to take my writing seriously with almost no social media whatsoever.
> My new book _Like Flies_ is now on KindleScout, it's a comedy murder mystery and (I think) a lot of fun. Please give the excerpt a read and if you like it, consider a nomination before my end date.
> Thanks very much and good luck to everyone else.
> 
> Luke
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OOFA2CCY7YU0


This looks like a great concept. Love the cover art too. I'll save it to my nomination pile for later.

Current Nominations:

_Just Jilted
The Fallen Child
Freyja's Torc_

Current Stats for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_:

882 Views (78% Internal)
2 Hours Hot & Trending

10 days left. At this point, _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ had around 1300 Views and 112 Hours Hot & Trending. But that was after multiple ad campaigns, Scout Boost, and so on. The fact that the sequel is performing as well as it is in spite of no real marketing is good. So I'm not as disheartened as I might've been if I'd put as much money into it as I did the first.

Plus, there are so many good books on there this go around that I'm not sure I would break into Hot & Trending for more than a few hours at a time. The competition is fierce!


----------



## Decon

CRex896 said:


> Plus, there are so many good books on there this go around that I'm not sure I would break into Hot & Trending for more than a few hours at a time. The competition is fierce!


Yeah, the competition is stiff just now. Some good books on there. There's six books all ending in two days time with nothing coming off before then, so I reckon the five of them will remain so as H&T with internal nominations going mostly to them. I wouldn't worry about page reads and H&T, at the end of the day, it will be what they prefer to publish.


----------



## margiebk

lukekbell said:


> Please forgive this shameless plug...


Welcome to the board, where Steve Vernon kindly does our shameless plugs for us . (You can PM him to add you to the list.)


----------



## margiebk

Just nominated "Screams You Hear" though it's not on the list, as I really enjoyed the excerpt. It expires a day before "Just Jilted," which I also liked and will nominate.


----------



## MladenR

Had two slots open so I nominated The Fallen Child by David Thompson and Just Jilted by Lila James. I'm excited for both of you - they both sound incredibly interesting in wildly different ways. Good luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks, LJC! Fifth time's the charm, right?


Hey, Ghost is my fifth try too!


----------



## lukekbell

CRex896 said:


> This looks like a great concept. Love the cover art too. I'll save it to my nomination pile for later.


Thanks for the kind words and I hope the future nomination, the cover took me a while but I'm quite happy with it too.
I had a look at _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ and loved the excerpt, it's now in slot 2 along with _Countdown to Z-day_.


----------



## David Thompson

MladenR said:


> Had two slots open so I nominated The Fallen Child by David Thompson and Just Jilted by Lila James. I'm excited for both of you - they both sound incredibly interesting in wildly different ways. Good luck!


Thank you.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Decon said:


> Yeah, the competition is stiff just now. Some good books on there. There's six books all ending in two days time with nothing coming off before then, so I reckon the five of them will remain so as H&T with internal nominations going mostly to them. I wouldn't worry about page reads and H&T, at the end of the day, it will be what they prefer to publish.


Yeah. Like any publisher, it's a matter of their tastes and/or whatever fits their specific needs.



lukekbell said:


> Thanks for the kind words and I hope the future nomination, the cover took me a while but I'm quite happy with it too.
> I had a look at _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ and loved the excerpt, it's now in slot 2 along with _Countdown to Z-day_.


Thanks, Luke. Sometimes it's difficult to stick close to the top of the list with so many interesting reads. But I'll definitely nominate _Like Flies_ when the time arrives. I try to get everyone on the list bar the rare occasion where there's not enough open slots.

Hope the experience goes well for you! My first attempt was an exhausting exercise in learning the ropes of how to deal with the process.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Wednesday. Hump Day for a lot of folks - but I've got Friday off this week so I am darned near through the week!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
2 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
8 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
8 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
9 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
10 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
11 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
12 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
17 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
19 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
22 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
22 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
22 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
25 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
25 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
25 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
26 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
26 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
26 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

If you want to take time out from stressing about KS, here's an interview with KS editor that gives some insights as to how it works in their eyes.


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Wednesday. Hump Day for a lot of folks - but I've got Friday off this week so I am darned near through the week!
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> 2 days left  Just Jilted by Lila James
> 8 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
> 8 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> 9 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 10 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> 11 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
> 12 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
> 17 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> 19 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 22 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 22 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 22 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
> 25 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> 25 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> 25 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> 26 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
> 26 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> 26 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Hi,
My current nominations:
1. Just Jilted by Lila James
2. Screams you hear by James Morris
3. Countdown to Z-Day by Kevin Kearney

My book, I think I know you...Karunya, Do I, a romantic thriller, is now live on Amazon !! https://www.amazon.in/think-know-you-Karunya-eternally-ebook/dp/B074KXZVD1/
Check this out
Read the preview here https://read.amazon.in/kp/embed?asin=B074KXZVD1&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_jngLzbJ0CC1YK


----------



## HargrovePerth

ajitkpanicker said:


> My current list of nominations include
> 1. Ghost in the Park by Julliane Johnson
> 2. The Prophecy by Bella Salavatore
> 3. 3 shades of Midnight by Hargrove Perth
> 
> Best of luck , to all the three !!


thank you so much for the nom! I am still waiting, chewing off my fingernails, and wondering why on day 12 I still haven't heard a peep!


----------



## Rena Arun

margiebk said:


> Just nominated "Screams You Hear" though it's not on the list, as I really enjoyed the excerpt.


So did I! There are some wonderful reads out there, including yours!


----------



## margiebk

Rena Arun said:


> So did I! There are some wonderful reads out there, including yours!


Thanks, Rena! And I just made another last minute discovery: "Wait for the Light." It's a funny and enjoyable read.


----------



## lukekbell

margiebk said:


> Welcome to the board, where Steve Vernon kindly does our shameless plugs for us . (You can PM him to add you to the list.)


Thanks for the suggestion! And thanks to Steve for adding me to the list.


----------



## Jill James

I have Like Flies saved for later. Good luck!!


----------



## Decon

HargrovePerth said:


> thank you so much for the nom! I am still waiting, chewing off my fingernails, and wondering why on day 12 I still haven't heard a peep!


Probably vacations.


----------



## lukekbell

CRex896 said:


> Hope the experience goes well for you! My first attempt was an exhausting exercise in learning the ropes of how to deal with the process.


I'm finding myself obsessing over the campaign stats and the fact that I can't seem to get anywhere near H&T is slightly worrying as I start to move down the other categories, but I guess ultimately it's up to the Kindle Scout gods anyway. I'll just cross my fingers and try to be patient!


----------



## Decon

With a flood of new books, the H&T now has 17 books, but with 13 books ending over today and tomorrow, that could change.


----------



## Decon

lukekbell said:


> I'm finding myself obsessing over the campaign stats and the fact that I can't seem to get anywhere near H&T is slightly worrying as I start to move down the other categories, but I guess ultimately it's up to the Kindle Scout gods anyway. I'll just cross my fingers and try to be patient!


I've just been reading another thread where the author says she was offered a contract with only 1500 page views, considerably less than others reported at the time. KS published it in September 2016. Others have been on the H&T 24/7 for almost, or all of the campaign and been rejected. It's not worth obsessing.

I imagine that the editors are like readers. They'll look at what's new, taking note of book cover, blurb and maybe only a few paragraphs, especially the opening. Just like literary agents, that's all they do to decide if they want to explore snd look further. If something ticks their boxes, then they have the MS, so no doubt if something grabs them, they will read it see if it has legs. If they are conviced it is well edited, with a sound plot for the genre, nothing will shake them for wanting it to progress. If it doesn't grab their attention, then it's a no, however many page landings and nominations.

That's not to say nominations and the H&T doesn't count to have them maybe take a second look.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Mark, my guess would be the strength of the cover is drawing a large number of eyes to the excerpt. That's a tremendous amount of views in such a short time without being Hot & Trending. 

So I'd say: strong cover, probably a great excerpt, lots of "save for later" and a fair few (but not enough) nominations is what you're dealing with here.


----------



## lukekbell

Jill James said:


> I have Like Flies saved for later. Good luck!!


Thanks Jill! I appreciate you taking the time to give it a look.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> I've been experiencing mega page views yesterday and the day before. I'm already at more page views than entire campaigns in the past. No H&T though. All the traffic appears to be from KS.


Awesome cover btw. Congrats on the traffic and good luck with the contract. My guess is that they are tweaking how the hot and trending algorithm works and traffic in general is less valuable. Since we don't know the inner workings of the process it is impossible to say exactly what will come of it.


----------



## Decon

Mark, I had exactly the same. 98% internal and even with 3105 page landings by the 8th day, I only had 1 hour on H&T

For Kindle Scouters, which are internal views, it's clear they gravitate to the books coming off at the end. Some books don't even get onto H&T until the last days.

It's all down to getting more external views in the early stages as they will be directed to your book for nomination rather than just looking. To get on the H&T, it needs planning beforehand, with ads sheduled, images prepared for tweeting and facebooking, mailing list ad etc, which I didn't do any of those. As soon as I played catch up with marketing for external nominations, I hit the H&T. As I said, as you approach the end, those early page landings and saves which don't count, then their later internal nominations keep you on there as your external marketing becomes stale. As of today, my external views are 791, but they have now slowed, but they have upped the % from 2% to 15%

The thing is that if I manage to stay on there for the last 9 days, the most I can expect is around 520 hours H&T, but it could be that as those early page views pay dividend, I could possibly end up with more nominations than someone with 720 hrs H&T, so for you and others, all is not lost.

The first port of call is readper @ $7.50 for the duration of the campaign and the other is around $15, Author shout, mainly for regular tweets.

But like I say, the editors really decide.


----------



## Patricia KC

Decon said:


> I've just been reading another thread where the author says she was offered a contract with only 1500 page views, considerably less than others reported at the time. KS published it in September 2016. Others have been on the H&T 24/7 for almost, or all of the campaign and been rejected. It's not worth obsessing.


_The Ceiling Man_ was selected with 924 page views and 162 hours in H&T; _Ghosts in Glass Houses_ was selected with 1700 page views and 403 hours in H&T.

Do what you are comfortable with for promotion and do your best not to obsess. Don't make yourself miserable. (In other words, do as I say not as I did the first time around.) As Decon said, it's not worth it.


----------



## JDMatheny

Mark Gardner said:


> I've been experiencing mega page views yesterday and the day before. I'm already at more page views than entire campaigns in the past. No H&T though. All the traffic appears to be from KS.
> 
> What do you all make of it?


My campaign stats are very similar. I hit quite a lot of H&T in the first few days, but then that fell off, but my page views doubled over the last two days. At first I was worried that meant I was getting views but no nominations because people didn't like the excerpt, but hopefully it means that it's getting saved for later.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Awesome cover btw. Congrats on the traffic and good luck with the contract. My guess is that they are tweaking how the hot and trending algorithm works and traffic in general is less valuable. Since we don't know the inner workings of the process it is impossible to say exactly what will come of it.


I have suspected something along these lines as well. It is unusual to see folks with over 300 page views around launch not getting any hours H&T, at least it used to be. Now, that seems to be the norm. Combine that with how the Internal External split used to end up closer to 50/50, and now 80/20 is much more common, and I suspect there are some changes are being tried out. Pure conjecture on my part, of course.


----------



## Michael Sussman

I just nominated:
The Fallen Child by David Thompson
Just Jilted by Lila James
Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu

Haven't been on this thread in a while, as I was busy preparing for this week's launch of my psychological thriller, INCOGNOLIO, which was rejected by KS in May and now rises phoenix-like from the ashes!

I want to invite everyone who doesn't land a contract to check out the "My book wasn't accepted for Kindle Scout, Now what?" thread where we share information and mutual support.


----------



## MladenR

I see Ghost in the Park is still being reviewed. Other two books I nominated at about the same time were rejected a while ago. Is this a good sign? I kind of feel like it could be a good thing they're taking a longer look at it. I really hope it gets the deal!


----------



## HargrovePerth

I think it is more a great way to launch a book than anything else, expecially when you consider they only chose 2-5% of the books subbed to be published. It is a nice platform to meet new readers but not one that too many can hope to get signed. When a book stays in hot in trending for all but a few hours of its run, and scout doesn't pick it up,  I think that speaks volumes about what they think will sell when they read it. I have seen several books do that since using the platform.


----------



## lukekbell

Patricia KC said:


> _The Ceiling Man_ was selected with 924 page views and 162 hours in H&T; _Ghosts in Glass Houses_ was selected with 1700 page views and 403 hours in H&T.
> 
> Do what you are comfortable with for promotion and do your best not to obsess. Don't make yourself miserable. (In other words, do as I say not as I did the first time around.) As Decon said, it's not worth it.


Thanks for these stats and congratulations on having two books nominated. This should be enough to take my mind of the lack of page views


----------



## margiebk

Michael Sussman said:


> I just nominated:
> The Fallen Child by David Thompson
> Just Jilted by Lila James
> Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> 
> Haven't been on this thread in a while, as I was busy preparing for this week's launch of my psychological thriller, INCOGNOLIO, which was rejected by KS in May and now rises phoenix-like from the ashes!
> 
> I want to invite everyone who doesn't land a contract to check out the "My book wasn't accepted for Kindle Scout, Now what?" thread where we share information and mutual support.


Thanks very much for the nomination. Best of luck with your book launch.


----------



## baymoon

When a reader nominates a book, they are asked to rate several aspects of the campaign (cover, description, excerpt, etc.).

Can the author access this input?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MladenR said:


> I see Ghost in the Park is still being reviewed. Other two books I nominated at about the same time were rejected a while ago. Is this a good sign? I kind of feel like it could be a good thing they're taking a longer look at it. I really hope it gets the deal!


This is my fifth campaign, and I'd have to say it's no kind of sign either way. There are books selected right away, and books that wait 12-15 days to hear a no thank you. I personally think wait times have more to do with which editor/ reader has it in their queue and how backlogged they are. That's just my opinion, I have no secret knowledge.

The waiting is worse than the campaign, in my opinion. Not that I'm complaining about the wait, 45 days start to finish is still much much faster a turn around than any other publisher. But I had an easier time writing on my WIPs during the campaign than I am having right now. But hey, Ghost at the College is done and at the editor, and Crucible Station only has about 11k to go, so if I can just get busy on CS, I'll be doing fine.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

baymoon said:


> When a reader nominates a book, they are asked to rate several aspects of the campaign (cover, description, excerpt, etc.).
> 
> Can the author access this input?


No. No results are available to the author other than what you see on your stats page.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Mark Gardner said:


> I've been experiencing mega page views yesterday and the day before. I'm already at more page views than entire campaigns in the past. No H&T though. All the traffic appears to be from KS.
> 
> What do you all make of it?


Enjoy it while it lasts. Moonrise has a strong cover and you've been on Recently Added for the last few days. 
I had solid views for the first eight days and then the graph fell into a hole. I expect another bump at the end when I make the Ending Soon list. In the mid-section you need to either be popular enough to be on Hot & Trending, or drive external views through social media or advertising.

This is my first Scout experience and I'm learning an awful lot about what not to do. Next time will be so much better


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> No. No results are available to the author other than what you see on your stats page.


Yep, it is very limited.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The waiting is worse than the campaign, in my opinion. Not that I'm complaining about the wait, 45 days start to finish is still much much faster a turn around than any other publisher. But I had an easier time writing on my WIPs during the campaign than I am having right now. But hey, Ghost at the College is done and at the editor, and Crucible Station only has about 11k to go, so if I can just get busy on CS, I'll be doing fine.


Not sure when your campaign ended, but on my list Ghost is showing as in review from the 8th August. There's another on my list that says, in review from the 5th August (The End of White Men) Do we know of any others in review?


----------



## margiebk

An update on my Scout campaign on my blog: https://www.marjorykaptanoglu.com/single-post/2017/08/17/Last-Week-on-Kindle-Scout


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Not sure when your campaign ended, but on my list Ghost is showing as in review from the 8th August. There's another on my list that says, in review from the 5th August (The End of White Men) Do we know of any others in review?


I nominate folks that are not on our list when I have room. I have 11 books on my list that are in review. The earliest of those is from Aug 5th.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I nominate folks that are not on our list when I have room. I have 11 books on my list that are in review. The earliest of those is from Aug 5th.


Wow. that's some books, considering none have been selected yet for August. looks as though competition is tough. So really they should start coming though as a yay, or a no on the 20th, but more likely Monday 21st August.


----------



## Cecelia

I just had some slots come free and updated my nominations.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Friday. I apologize for missing Thursday. It has been a REALLY busy week!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Fallen Child by David Thompson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Just Jilted by Lila James
6 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
6 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
7 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
8 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
9 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
10 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
15 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
17 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
20 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
20 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
20 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
23 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
23 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
23 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
24 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
24 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
24 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Just Jilted by Lila James
The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner

Already had The Fallen Child by David Thompson in my third slot.

Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Rachel W

I didn't realise this, but if you go onto the scout leaderboard and select any person, it has a button called "current nominations" and shows which books they have currently nominated.  I know it would take forever to go through the whole list but just flicking through the first 10 or so was quite interesting.  At least you can get an idea of which books are being nominated and by whom.....


----------



## lincolnjcole

A new Instafreebie group giveaway and wanted to make sure you all were notified about it!

click here to signup!


----------



## lukekbell

lincolnjcole said:


> A new Instafreebie group giveaway and wanted to make sure you all were notified about it!
> 
> click here to signup!


Probably being a dunce here, but what is this link?


----------



## lincolnjcole

lukekbell said:


> Probably being a dunce here, but what is this link?


basically:

Instafreebie

you make an account. What it does is let you super easily give away free content (like books, samples, short stories, etc). They handle the process, so you don't have to do anything.

It is INCREDIBLE for giving away arc copies, beta readers, rewards for readers signing up for your newsletter, etc. It's competition is bookfunnel, which is trying desperately to catch up but is still severally lacking.

The way the group giveaway works: people signup at the link you mentioned and give me a link to the book they want to promote...i build landing pages that feature all of the books submitted, and then the authors who submit share those pages on social media and newsletters, etc.

Usually, authors who participate can get a lot of things from it:

1 - new readers (at least a few hundred to a few thousand)
2 - new mailing list people (you can force signups or make them optional)
3 - IF feature (they have hundreds of thousands of people who want to find new authors)

New benefits starting with THIS giveaway:

1 - cover performance...if you are in a list with 10 books, and 9 books get 500 downloads and yours gets 100, then you might want to consider WHY yours did so poorly.
2 - random ordering (if you signup late you aren't going to be stuck at the bottom of the list)

So, the benefits for an author should be obvious: you get new readers, new mailing list people, and metrics.

Another NEW thing: if you signup for instafreebie for the 20 a month fee AND use mailerlite, then you get 30% off of your mailer lite subscription cost since you use both (if you integrate them). For me, this makes instafreebie free, and i've given out about 12,000 free copies and samples of books through it and gotten 4-6k mailing list subscribers and new readers. I'm also using it as part of my behemoth arc system to give free copies in exchange for reviews and build up my reviews on my books.


----------



## lukekbell

lincolnjcole said:


> basically:
> 
> Instafreebie
> 
> you make an account. What it does is let you super easily give away free content (like books, samples, short stories, etc). They handle the process, so you don't have to do anything.
> 
> It is INCREDIBLE for giving away arc copies, beta readers, rewards for readers signing up for your newsletter, etc. It's competition is bookfunnel, which is trying desperately to catch up but is still severally lacking.
> 
> The way the group giveaway works: people signup at the link you mentioned and give me a link to the book they want to promote...i build landing pages that feature all of the books submitted, and then the authors who submit share those pages on social media and newsletters, etc.
> 
> Usually, authors who participate can get a lot of things from it:
> 
> 1 - new readers (at least a few hundred to a few thousand)
> 2 - new mailing list people (you can force signups or make them optional)
> 3 - IF feature (they have hundreds of thousands of people who want to find new authors)
> 
> New benefits starting with THIS giveaway:
> 
> 1 - cover performance...if you are in a list with 10 books, and 9 books get 500 downloads and yours gets 100, then you might want to consider WHY yours did so poorly.
> 2 - random ordering (if you signup late you aren't going to be stuck at the bottom of the list)
> 
> So, the benefits for an author should be obvious: you get new readers, new mailing list people, and metrics.
> 
> Another NEW thing: if you signup for instafreebie for the 20 a month fee AND use mailerlite, then you get 30% off of your mailer lite subscription cost since you use both (if you integrate them). For me, this makes instafreebie free, and i've given out about 12,000 free copies and samples of books through it and gotten 4-6k mailing list subscribers and new readers. I'm also using it as part of my behemoth arc system to give free copies in exchange for reviews and build up my reviews on my books.


Last question then I'll be quiet. I promise...
Has anyone used instafreebie and added the excerpt from KS as a sample, rather than the whole book? Or am I just not getting this.
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## lincolnjcole

lukekbell said:


> Last question then I'll be quiet. I promise...
> Has anyone used instafreebie and added the excerpt from KS as a sample, rather than the whole book? Or am I just not getting this.
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


I don't know that anyone has done this for kindle scout directly (though it is possible).

Here is how you would IDEALLY do it for kindle scout:

create IF book of your KS book with the opening sample included. You can do this and start sharing it weeks or MONTHS before you actually start your campaign

create a giveaway with signups required that links to an automation sequence on mailerlite that auto reminds people to nominate the book when it goes up for nomination.

basically, you would share your IF giveaway as much as possible leading up to your campaign. Let's say you manage to share it to 2,000 people during the 2 months before your campaign starts. Then, your campaign goes live, and all of those people receive an email from you saying: "hey, i know you loved my sample, please go check out the campaign here and nominate so you can also get the FULL book for free!' with the nomination link.

You could even join group giveaways on IF to get tons and tons of readers to signup, and I would imagine someone EASILY getting 5-6k people to download the sample in the months/weeks leading up to the campaign...What's even better, a lot of these people could ALSO be utilized as possible reviewers of the free copy since they likely nominated (two birds, so to speak...if you do it correctly).

You could have the sequence auto remind people who don't nominate every 5-7 days until the campaign is over. This would get you around 2k guaranteed page views AND a lot of nominations, and in that mailing sequence you could ask people if they also want to signup for your normal mailing list and receive other news and offers from you in the future.

This would give you an opportunity to promote your book LONG before the campaign starts and build up a huge taem of nominations and interested readers in advance. It would also be promotion you started before the campaign began, so you wouldn't have to do any upkeep during the campaign, and since it is already built you just share that instafreebie and know that readers are getting reminded to nominate!

You can't offer the full book for free WHILE you are running the campaign, and I wouldn't bother offering it before either. The sample is enough (5k words).


----------



## lukekbell

lincolnjcole said:


> I don't know that anyone has done this for kindle scout directly (though it is possible).
> 
> Here is how you would IDEALLY do it for kindle scout:
> 
> create IF book of your KS book with the opening sample included. You can do this and start sharing it weeks or MONTHS before you actually start your campaign
> 
> create a giveaway with signups required that links to an automation sequence on mailerlite that auto reminds people to nominate the book when it goes up for nomination.
> 
> basically, you would share your IF giveaway as much as possible leading up to your campaign. Let's say you manage to share it to 2,000 people during the 2 months before your campaign starts. Then, your campaign goes live, and all of those people receive an email from you saying: "hey, i know you loved my sample, please go check out the campaign here and nominate so you can also get the FULL book for free!' with the nomination link.
> 
> You could even join group giveaways on IF to get tons and tons of readers to signup, and I would imagine someone EASILY getting 5-6k people to download the sample in the months/weeks leading up to the campaign...What's even better, a lot of these people could ALSO be utilized as possible reviewers of the free copy since they likely nominated (two birds, so to speak...if you do it correctly).
> 
> You could have the sequence auto remind people who don't nominate every 5-7 days until the campaign is over. This would get you around 2k guaranteed page views AND a lot of nominations, and in that mailing sequence you could ask people if they also want to signup for your normal mailing list and receive other news and offers from you in the future.
> 
> This would give you an opportunity to promote your book LONG before the campaign starts and build up a huge taem of nominations and interested readers in advance. It would also be promotion you started before the campaign began, so you wouldn't have to do any upkeep during the campaign, and since it is already built you just share that instafreebie and know that readers are getting reminded to nominate!
> 
> You can't offer the full book for free WHILE you are running the campaign, and I wouldn't bother offering it before either. The sample is enough (5k words).


Thanks for all that explanation, it's good to know!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Rachel W said:


> I didn't realise this, but if you go onto the scout leaderboard and select any person, it has a button called "current nominations" and shows which books they have currently nominated. I know it would take forever to go through the whole list but just flicking through the first 10 or so was quite interesting. At least you can get an idea of which books are being nominated and by whom.....


Well, I guess there's some transparency at least. Keeps (some of) us honest.

Current Nominations:

_Just Jilted
The Fallen Child
Wicked_

Temporarily moved _Freyja's Torc_ off my nominations to get _Wicked_ on there. I couldn't resist more apocalyptic/zombie fiction even if it is getting pretty tired as a genre. Sorry about that Angelo! It'll be back on there tomorrow.


----------



## ID Johnson

lincolnjcole said:


> A new Instafreebie group giveaway and wanted to make sure you all were notified about it!
> 
> click here to signup!


I just signed up. Thanks so much for doing this again, Lincoln. The last time I participated in your group giveaway, it got my list jumpstarted very quickly. I really appreciate all of the work you put into these!
Have you considered writing a "how-to" guide for group giveaways? I'd like to do one someday but I'm afraid I'll mess it up and make a whole lot of people mad, lol.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> I just signed up. Thanks so much for doing this again, Lincoln. The last time I participated in your group giveaway, it got my list jumpstarted very quickly. I really appreciate all of the work you put into these!
> Have you considered writing a "how-to" guide for group giveaways? I'd like to do one someday but I'm afraid I'll mess it up and make a whole lot of people mad, lol.


I plan to write one on my blog soonish!

I also plan to write a LOT of things lol. I want to write reviews for advertising sites (I've tried them all!) and other things as well, just can never find the time!

I also need to write more books 

Oh, another little bit of news! This is brand spanking new, but I have the cover for book II of my World of Shadows series now! check it out here!

My cover designer did a great job with it, and it will release one week after the first book that KS turned down (in october). I'm working on my launch strategy (another blog post i plan to write...) and getting everything built up for it, and then i'll work on another book to send the KS way (maybe...depending on how my wide launch goes. if i manage to do decent on other platforms then KS might not be worth it simply because of the exclusionary KU program)


----------



## arivoli

Hey everyone! It's been awhile since I've popped in, but I wanted to let you all know that Unknown Presence is FREE this weekend only. If you grab your free copy, please don't forget to leave your honest review.

Also it looks like everyone is doing awesome for their campaigns. Good luck to you all, I've added 3 more books for nominations!

Thanks for all your help with my previous campaign.

https://www.amazon.com/Presence-Alicia-Rivoli-ebook/dp/B0743N7XRB/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1502339689&sr=1-1&keywords=Alicia+Rivoli


----------



## Rachel W

CRex896 said:


> Well, I guess there's some transparency at least. Keeps (some of) us honest.


Haha - I didn't mean to use it to look up whether people were nominating who they say they are on here - I don't think you'd be able to find anyone you know anyway as there are too many. It is good for looking at who the top scouts are nominating though and seeing if your book is popular (I know H&T tells us this but you have no idea of whether you're getting loads of nominations or just in there by the 'skin of your teeth').


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

lincolnjcole said:


> A new Instafreebie group giveaway and wanted to make sure you all were notified about it!
> 
> click here to signup!


Thank you so much for sharing Lincoln. I signed up too!!!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Just Jilted by Lila James
> The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
> 
> Already had The Fallen Child by David Thompson in my third slot.
> 
> Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks so much Mark.


----------



## Alan Felyk

I'm new to Kboards, and I landed here because I plan on submitting my novel to Kindle Scout in the coming weeks. There's a lot to digest here, but it seems to me that there are a lot of worthwhile ideas to incorporate in a KS campaign. Hope to meet many of you in the coming weeks.


----------



## Kay7979

arivoli said:


> Hey everyone! It's been awhile since I've popped in, but I wanted to let you all know that Unknown Presence is FREE this weekend only. If you grab your free copy, please don't forget to leave your honest review.
> 
> Also it looks like everyone is doing awesome for their campaigns. Good luck to you all, I've added 3 more books for nominations!
> 
> Thanks for all your help with my previous campaign.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Presence-Alicia-Rivoli-ebook/dp/B0743N7XRB/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1502339689&sr=1-1&keywords=Alicia+Rivoli


Just picked up a copy. Stop by at our Kindle Scout Alumni thread sometime.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Cecelia

CRex896 said:


> Well, I guess there's some transparency at least. Keeps (some of) us honest.


I nominate who I say (If I say) because I have no motivation to lie. However, I nominate by appeal as well as loyalty to the group - so some of my nominations may not be on here.

I must admit I am confused about one thing. I thought there was an orange covered book called _Freya's Torch_ on Scout - so when I promised an author a nomination I went to look for it. Now I only find a black and white-ish cover called _Feyja's Torc_. Have there been two books with very similar titles?


----------



## C. J. Sears

Cecelia said:


> I nominate who I say (If I say) because I have no motivation to lie. However, I nominate by appeal as well as loyalty to the group - so some of my nominations may not be on here.





Rachel W said:


> Haha - I didn't mean to use it to look up whether people were nominating who they say they are on here - I don't think you'd be able to find anyone you know anyway as there are too many. It is good for looking at who the top scouts are nominating though and seeing if your book is popular (I know H&T tells us this but you have no idea of whether you're getting loads of nominations or just in there by the 'skin of your teeth').


Yeah, it was just something that came to my mind. Mostly I was being cheeky. I'm not the type to go snooping around profiles to see if anyone's not holding up their end of the [non-existent] bargain.

I appreciate honesty and authenticity quite a bit, but if someone lied about nominating my book I don't think I'd really care. What can you do? 

In the end, no one's under any obligation here. It's just the kindness of strangers being passed around in the hopes it makes a difference. For me, that's more than enough.


----------



## arivoli

Kay7979 said:


> Just picked up a copy. Stop by at our Kindle Scout Alumni thread sometime.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Thank you! I didn't know about the Alumni Group. I'll join for sure.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan Felyk said:


> I'm new to Kboards, and I landed here because I plan on submitting my novel to Kindle Scout in the coming weeks. There's a lot to digest here, but it seems to me that there are a lot of worthwhile ideas to incorporate in a KS campaign. Hope to meet many of you in the coming weeks.


Welcome to the group, Alan! There's lots of good information in the thread and I would also recommend Lincoln Cole's guide and blog for more information on Scout.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

CRex896 said:


> Yeah, it was just something that came to my mind. Mostly I was being cheeky. I'm not the type to go snooping around profiles to see if anyone's not holding up their end of the [non-existent] bargain.
> 
> I appreciate honesty and authenticity quite a bit, but if someone lied about nominating my book I don't think I'd really care. What can you do?
> 
> In the end, no one's under any obligation here. It's just the kindness of strangers being passed around in the hopes it makes a difference. For me, that's more than enough.


I think most folks who use the list nominate from it. We get the occasional flyby who comes in with a plea and never shows up again, but that's unusual. I know I always get a nice bump in page views at the end of a campaign, and a lot come from the members of this list.

I nominate from the list regularly, though I don't always mention it in the thread. I also nominate non-list books when there's time. For example, after today, we have like five days before we have another author from the list getting to their last day. I'll nominate some other folks in the meantime, and nominate them on their last day.

We've got a couple folks about to join me in the waiting room. I have you nominated. Good luck to you both! And fingers crossed for those of us in the waiting room.


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think most folks who use the list nominate from it. We get the occasional flyby who comes in with a plea and never shows up again, but that's unusual. I know I always get a nice bump in page views at the end of a campaign, and a lot come from the members of this list.
> 
> I nominate from the list regularly, though I don't always mention it in the thread. I also nominate non-list books when there's time. For example, after today, we have like five days before we have another author from the list getting to their last day. I'll nominate some other folks in the meantime, and nominate them on their last day.
> 
> We've got a couple folks about to join me in the waiting room. I have you nominated. Good luck to you both! And fingers crossed for those of us in the waiting room.


Thanks, Julianne. Yeah, fingers crossed for you guys. It's been nine days in review for _Ghosts in the Park_, hasn't it?


----------



## lossincasa

Cecelia, I believe my book is the only one with this title currently 

Here's the link

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## lossincasa

I use the list primarily for my nominations, but at times I will nominate a friend or someone from my other groups. Don't really announce it every time a spot opens up but I've been doing it since I joined a year back. I guess I'm loyal to Steve's list 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## Alan Felyk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Welcome to the group, Alan! There's lots of good information in the thread and I would also recommend Lincoln Cole's guide and blog for more information on Scout.


Thanks for the welcome, Julianne. I will check out Lincoln's postings. I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Decon

Anyone else ready to pull the trigger and publish on the day if it gets rejected? I've had the print book cover and ebook ready and formatted for more than a month, and this waiting around is killing me. I'm more obsessing about fine tuning the editing and fighting the urge to want to hit the publishing button rather than nominations, though I'd obviously like a yay from them.

What I usually do is to submit to a few agents and get bored waiting for the usual relection and hit publish before they even reply. It's a hell of a commitment to wait 45 days, but a lot less time than most agents take. Regardless, I'd do it again with KS.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> Anyone else ready to pull the trigger and publish on the day if it gets rejected? I've had the print book cover and ebook ready and formatted for more than a month, and this waiting around is killing me. I'm more obsessing about fine tuning the editing and fighting the urge to want to hit the publishing button rather than nominations, though I'd obviously like a yay from them.
> 
> What I usually do is to submit to a few agents and get bored waiting for the usual relection and hit publish before they even reply. It's a hell of a commitment to wait 45 days, but a lot less time than most agents take. Regardless, I'd do it again with KS.


I'm right there with you. I'm preparing myself for a no and looking into which pathway to use to publish. 
A writing acquaintance has just been picked up by one of the big five from a blind submission. She has a non-fiction ms with a rather unique angle. The manuscript deserves to be published, but I still feel she was very lucky.
As the writer of a genre piece, I think my chances of being that lucky are much lower, and would rather not put myself through the six months of waiting for rejections from agents and slush piles.

Scout is a great launch platform, and I've learned so much from this group about how to utilise this month to build awareness of my book in preparation for a launch. If it is a no, I'll publish as soon as I can to maximise the interest that has been generated by the month on Scout


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Anyone else ready to pull the trigger and publish on the day if it gets rejected? I've had the print book cover and ebook ready and formatted for more than a month, and this waiting around is killing me. I'm more obsessing about fine tuning the editing and fighting the urge to want to hit the publishing button rather than nominations, though I'd obviously like a yay from them.
> 
> What I usually do is to submit to a few agents and get bored waiting for the usual relection and hit publish before they even reply. It's a hell of a commitment to wait 45 days, but a lot less time than most agents take. Regardless, I'd do it again with KS.


Oh yeah. I've got my MS formatted for paperback and digital, all ready to go. Certainly some people postpone their launch for one reason or another, but I've found that the sooner you hit the button after those emails go out about it not being selected, the more response you get. Waiting very long kills the momentum. The only thing I'll wait for is a weekday. I don't like releasing on the weekend.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oh yeah. I've got my MS formatted for paperback and digital, all ready to go. Certainly some people postpone their launch for one reason or another, but I've found that the sooner you hit the button after those emails go out about it not being selected, the more response you get. Waiting very long kills the momentum. The only thing I'll wait for is a weekday. I don't like releasing on the weekend.


Those are my thoughts, especially as they'll send out a letter if you notify KS readers who have nominated you that it's published. That' way it's fresh in their mind.

It's a little late to be thinking about it know, but I'm surprised they price at $2.99 and lower from the samples I've looked at, to say it's an imprint of Amazon. I thought they'd have gone for $3.99/$4.99 for the full length books. I guess you cede control over pricing, which will take some getting used to if they accept you.


----------



## lukekbell

Decon said:


> Anyone else ready to pull the trigger and publish on the day if it gets rejected? I've had the print book cover and ebook ready and formatted for more than a month, and this waiting around is killing me. I'm more obsessing about fine tuning the editing and fighting the urge to want to hit the publishing button rather than nominations, though I'd obviously like a yay from them.
> 
> What I usually do is to submit to a few agents and get bored waiting for the usual relection and hit publish before they even reply. It's a hell of a commitment to wait 45 days, but a lot less time than most agents take. Regardless, I'd do it again with KS.


The timing of this is amazing, I was literally just wondering the same question. After 8 days of being in the first four of at least one category on the front page _Like Flies_ has finally been pushed out by new books. I guesss it was a good run but now I'm having to prepare myself for the fact that it might not return until its ending soon promo in the last few days.
I guess I should be preparing for the worst and getting the MS ready for KDP.
Thanks for all these comments.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lukekbell said:


> The timing of this is amazing, I was literally just wondering the same question. After 8 days of being in the first four of at least one category on the front page _Like Flies_ has finally been pushed out by new books. I guesss it was a good run but now I'm having to prepare myself for the fact that it might not return until its ending soon promo in the last few days.
> I guess I should be preparing for the worst and getting the MS ready for KDP.
> Thanks for all these comments.


Don't think about it as preparing for the worst, think of it as taking advantage of a whole bunch of free publicity. KP only selects 1-3% of books submitted. Chances of being selected are fairly slim, but having a well written book with a good cover in a marketable or "hot" genre certainly improves ones chances.
The vast majority of our books will not be selected, but it is a great way to jump start a release and get some eyes on your book that might not have otherwise noticed it.

The stats don't matter for selection, but higher stats do tend to make for a better release, so they aren't useless.

Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## MladenR

Had two spots open so I nominated:

The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and it is raining here in Halifax.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
5 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
6 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
7 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
8 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
9 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
14 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
16 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
19 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
19 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
19 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
22 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
22 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
22 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
23 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
23 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
23 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

Top three on my list of nominations


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> Top three on my list of nominations


Thanks Declan, and because I'm not going to nominate myself, I've added Girl at the Window


----------



## C. J. Sears

Decon said:


> Top three on my list of nominations


Thanks Declan.



sunfishau said:


> Thanks Declan, and because I'm not going to nominate myself, I've added Girl at the Window


As someone who struggled with whether or not to do the same thing on my first campaign, I'll give you the same advice I got from the fine folks here on kboards: absolutely nominate yourself. Think of it as showing confidence in your own work.

Personally, I'm not sure it'd matter much, but it does ring somewhat true.


----------



## Decon

sunfishau said:


> Thanks Declan, and because I'm not going to nominate myself, I've added Girl at the Window


Appreciated.


----------



## margiebk

Thanks very much for all the nominations.

I've nominated the top 3. I enjoyed reading the excerpts of The Hills of Mare Imbrium and The Smiling Man Conspiracy.

I am nominating my own to show my confidence in it. Though I wonder if it wouldn't show more confidence not to nominate it.

Best of luck to everyone waiting. It seems like it's been a very long wait this time!


----------



## JDMatheny

CRex896 said:


> Thanks Declan.
> 
> As someone who struggled with whether or not to do the same thing on my first campaign, I'll give you the same advice I got from the fine folks here on kboards: absolutely nominate yourself. Think of it as showing confidence in your own work.
> 
> Personally, I'm not sure it'd matter much, but it does ring somewhat true.


I seem to recall somebody saying that you should nominate yourself so you can see when the email goes out to your nominators.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JDMatheny said:


> I seem to recall somebody saying that you should nominate yourself so you can see when the email goes out to your nominators.


Absolutely. Nominate yourself so that you know when the announcements go out. Plus, if it's selected, you don't end up having to buy a copy of your own book.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Absolutely. Nominate yourself so that you know when the announcements go out. Plus, if it's selected, you don't end up having to buy a copy of your own book.


Definitely this!

I considered launching my book right after the campaign ended, but my goal this time around was to try a different marketing strategy so I delayed quite a few months to make it available to try and hopefully get a solid launch. It might pay off, or it might fall flat, but either way once I finish it'll just be on to the next book!


----------



## Decon

Here's how I stopped obsessing with KU today. I swapped on obsession for another, lol

Been busy all day preparing ad images for facebook and twitter for my other books. Just got 1 more to do. Gotta say, this KS thing has spurred me on to re-promote my other books. I really think I have a handle on this twitter and facebook group thing now from looking at my stats, so I'll see what happens. To think, I always ignored social media... duh.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Absolutely. Nominate yourself so that you know when the announcements go out. Plus, if it's selected, you don't end up having to buy a copy of your own book.


One of the joys of living in Australia is that early morning brings a wealth of commentary from the other side of the planet.
Thanks everyone. I can see a number of good reasons to nominate myself.

This entire process has been one of learning the art of self-promotion. I keep having to remind myself that the best position is usually the direct opposite to the shy retiring one I would like to adopt.


----------



## JDMatheny

Decon said:


> Here's how I stopped obsessing with KU today. I swapped on obsession for another, lol
> 
> Been busy all day preparing ad images for facebook and twitter for my other books. Just got 1 more to do. Gotta say, this KS thing has spurred me on to re-promote my other books. I really think I have a handle on this twitter and facebook group thing now from looking at my stats, so I'll see what happens. To think, I always ignored social media... duh.


These look great, did you do them yourself?


----------



## Decon

JDMatheny said:


> These look great, did you do them yourself?


I have Microsoft Office which includes Power Power Point and Publisher. They're not much good for covers, but I found out from a you tube tutorial that Power Point could make 3D Covers in five minutes. (it's a learning curve.) I m Made 3 copies and cropped the print cover jpg for the front, back, and spine, and made the 3D covers. I downloaded a background image, a cell phone, and a kindle device from depositphotos and put it all together in Publisher.

If you don't have a jpg of the full cover, but a PDF, which is all I had since my computer crashed, I searched for "Convert PDF to JPG" and the first on the list was free. It's done online so there's no software to download.

It's not perfect and no doubt a designer could do the 3D covers better, but it cost me nothing. I bought a lifetime 100 stock photo downloads for around $30 when they had an offer ages ago, and I've hardy downloaded any, but I guess you could get the device images from Google images if they're public domain and drop in your own covers.

You could get them done like this on fiver if you don't have the software. They will do them for a kindle promo. cRex had The Smiling Man Conspiracy done on fiver for the kindle scout promo and it's fantastic. Put it this way, I couldn't help but re-tweet it for him.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Decon said:


> You could get them done like this on fiver if you don't have the software. They will do them for a kindle promo. cRex got for The Smiling Man Conspiracy done on fiver for the kindle scout promo and it's fantastic.


Just a quick note on this: _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ 3D image was part of the $20 package deal by my fiverr cover designer. It's standard when purchasing a print cover from him. He did the same for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_.

That said, you probably will find people on fiverr who make these sort of images for social media. I see sellers offering something similar all the time.


----------



## Decon

Kyrrimar said:


> Thanks, Mark. Hello everyone, Mark just dragged me onto kboards. Nice to meet you all. I'm utterly rubbish with self promotion so... this is going to take a little bit of work. I see that this is a super friendly and helpful community already, so I'm looking forward to getting to know people and lending support to other authors! Wolf's Oath has been up on Kindle Scout for a week. I had four days in H&T and views have trickled off a bit since then. I have been writing for years, but this is my first KS campaign, so I'm learning as I go.


Welcome to the club. Good luck with your campaign. I didn't get onto H&T apart from 1 hour in the first 7 days, so you are doing okay. It's normal to drop off with the page landings after the initial flurry. Readper is an excellent site for $7.50 for the campaign to bring in nominations if you haven't already used them.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sunfishau said:


> One of the joys of living in Australia is that early morning brings a wealth of commentary from the other side of the planet.
> Thanks everyone. I can see a number of good reasons to nominate myself.
> 
> This entire process has been one of learning the art of self-promotion. I keep having to remind myself that the best position is usually the direct opposite to the shy retiring one I would like to adopt.


I hear you. The last thing I wanted to do was start a newsletter, for example. I couldn't believe anyone would want to read a bunch of junk mail from me and I do not like to read newsletters myself. It sounded like more crap in people's inboxes to me. I felt like I would be annoying people.

Then pretty much every writer and reader I spoke to said I had it wrong. One friend in particular who is a whale of a reader, told me that she subscribes to about 20 author newsletter.

So far, my subscribers don't seem annoyed at all.


----------



## Cecelia

JDMatheny said:


> I seem to recall somebody saying that you should nominate yourself so you can see when the email goes out to your nominators.


I'm a middle aged lady now & I got over being too polite to nominate myself when I was dying to be a school representative and waited passively for my classmates to nominate me. (None did!) Nominate yourself of course.

I have just published an analysis of Kindle Scout on my HubPages if you would like to read it. They also are very strict about self-promotional links, so we will see if this one gets to stay up.

https://hubpages.com/literature/The-Kindle-Scout-Experience-for-Writers


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Deacon, those look great!

I am a power point moron, and I don't have Photoshop either.  ( I know there's some free 3D templates for doing bookcovers in Photoshop.)  I will most likely take advantage of the folks offering their services at Fiver when I get around to it.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Deacon, those look great!
> 
> I am a power point moron, and I don't have Photoshop either. ( I know there's some free 3D templates for doing bookcovers in Photoshop.) I will most likely take advantage of the folks offering their services at Fiver when I get around to it.


Ha, if I get any more compliments, you might just find me on there offering services, lol. I'd probably earn more doing that than selling books.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

OMG! Look what I just made!



Okay, not as cool as Decon's stuff, but it was free to do, and so super easy even I could manage it. So, if you are out there wishing you could have an easy 3D cover, this guy's youtube helped me make the above in like 5 minutes. Super easy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzNfysn8FYE


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I've got a long evening shift at work tonight.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
4 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
5 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
6 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
7 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
8 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
13 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
15 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
18 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
18 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
18 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
21 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
21 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
21 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
22 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
22 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
22 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> OMG! Look what I just made!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not as cool as Decon's stuff, but it was free to do, and so super easy even I could manage it. So, if you are out there wishing you could have an easy 3D cover, this guy's youtube helped me make the above in like 5 minutes. Super easy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzNfysn8FYE


See. Surprising what you can do for free when you put your mind to it. Thanks for sharing. It looks great. Drop it on a table and wall background, with some text and you're good to go with it as an ad.


----------



## Michael Sussman

How do you notify KS that your book is live & you want the emails to be sent out to scouts who nominated your novel? I understand there used to be a button, but I don't see one. I used a contact form yesterday but haven't heard back. My KDF free promotion has started, so I'd like to get the word out asap.


----------



## Decon

Michael Sussman said:


> How do you notify KS that your book is live & you want the emails to be sent out to scouts who nominated your novel? I understand there used to be a button, but I don't see one. I used a contact form yesterday but haven't heard back. My KDF free promotion has started, so I'd like to get the word out asap.


I'm not sure that they work weekends. I'd give it until late Monday before following up.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Michael Sussman said:


> How do you notify KS that your book is live & you want the emails to be sent out to scouts who nominated your novel? I understand there used to be a button, but I don't see one. I used a contact form yesterday but haven't heard back. My KDF free promotion has started, so I'd like to get the word out asap.


Yes, the button for notification will disappear if it's been more than 6-8 weeks. I've heard that they will put it back up if you tell customer support you are ready to publish, but Decon is correct, they won't even see the email until Monday, and then it could take at least 24 hrs.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Well, it looks like I'll be self publishing Ghost.  I am not exactly surprised, but I do wish they could have gotten to it a little sooner.  I'll be hitting the publish button by tomorrow afternoon, but I'll be using some of my free days as soon as the notice goes out, so if you want a copy, wait for it to be free!

As soon as I get it back from the editor, on to Ghost at the College!


----------



## Alan Felyk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be self publishing Ghost. I am not exactly surprised, but I do wish they could have gotten to it a little sooner. I'll be hitting the publish button by tomorrow afternoon, but I'll be using some of my free days as soon as the notice goes out, so if you want a copy, wait for it to be free!
> 
> As soon as I get it back from the editor, on to Ghost at the College!


I'm sorry to hear that, Julianne. Are you on Twitter? I would be willing to give you plug on there after you publish for what it's worth.

I'm guessing my upcoming novel will meet a similar fate. I'm not encouraged by the lack of sci-fi/fantasy and humor novels on the KS winner's list so far.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be self publishing Ghost. I am not exactly surprised, but I do wish they could have gotten to it a little sooner. I'll be hitting the publish button by tomorrow afternoon, but I'll be using some of my free days as soon as the notice goes out, so if you want a copy, wait for it to be free!
> 
> As soon as I get it back from the editor, on to Ghost at the College!


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I really thought Ghost was going to be accepted.
Please let us know when you've hit the publish button


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and today is my birthday. I have taken the day off of work and I am going to treat myself to a new haircut and a greasy spoon cheeseburger.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
3 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
4 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
5 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
6 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
7 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
12 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
14 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
17 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
17 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
17 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
20 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
20 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
20 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
21 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
21 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
21 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lukekbell

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday and today is my birthday. I have taken the day off of work and I am going to treat myself to a new haircut and a greasy spoon cheeseburger.


Happy Birthday Steve! Enjoy your cheeseburger.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Whoohoo! 
My perfect 0 record is broken. Just when I thought I wouldn't see any time on H&T at all, I got 16 hours today.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday and today is my birthday. I have taken the day off of work and I am going to treat myself to a new haircut and a greasy spoon cheeseburger.


You know how to live, Steve. 

*Happy birthday!*


----------



## David Thompson

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday and today is my birthday. I have taken the day off of work and I am going to treat myself to a new haircut and a greasy spoon cheeseburger.


At the same time, Steve?


----------



## lukekbell

sunfishau said:


> Whoohoo!
> My perfect 0 record is broken. Just when I thought I wouldn't see any time on H&T at all, I got 16 hours today.


I'm glad to see it is doable! I'm still stuck at 0! Maybe it's telling me something...


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be self publishing Ghost. I am not exactly surprised, but I do wish they could have gotten to it a little sooner. I'll be hitting the publish button by tomorrow afternoon, but I'll be using some of my free days as soon as the notice goes out, so if you want a copy, wait for it to be free!
> 
> As soon as I get it back from the editor, on to Ghost at the College!


Sorry to hear that, Julianne. Yeah, it sucks when the wait only leads to a rejection. Good luck with the release. I'll grab a copy to add to my (already extensive) backlog.



sunfishau said:


> Whoohoo!
> My perfect 0 record is broken. Just when I thought I wouldn't see any time on H&T at all, I got 16 hours today.


I was glad to help with that. We need more space opera. Especially with _Mass Effect_ dying...

Anyway, I wish I could say the same, but Hot & Trending is apparently off the table now for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_. I don't know if it's the supposed algorithm change or what, but I'm surprised it hasn't landed on the list in its last days like I thought it would. Ah well, to use a tired cliche: you win some, you lose some. Best not to fret when we know it's not the end-all of selection.

Thanks to everyone here in kboards for nominating, however. You guys are great and you always come through. If nothing else, the lack of H & T is making me contemplate a bigger marketing push should I have to self-publish. I can see now that setting and forgetting hasn't been good for either the campaign or my anxiety about it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday and today is my birthday. I have taken the day off of work and I am going to treat myself to a new haircut and a greasy spoon cheeseburger.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rena Arun

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yes, the button for notification will disappear if it's been more than 6-8 weeks. I've heard that they will put it back up if you tell customer support you are ready to publish, but Decon is correct, they won't even see the email until Monday, and then it could take at least 24 hrs.


Julianne, I'm so disappointed on your behalf. But it's KS's loss as I'll be reading Ghost wherever it appears. Your "Never give up, never surrender" has been running through my mind since I too got the non-selected nod and after things settle down at home, I'm self-publishing & will perhaps try writing another novel. Thanks for sharing so much helpful information with the rest of us on this thread -- and encouragement. Never give up, never surrender.


----------



## Decon

Happy birthday, Steve. Have a great day.

@Julianne: Sorry to hear about Ghost after your long wait. So disappointing, I was sure it was a winner. But then I'm sure you don't see it that way, disappointing that is, and it's onward and upwards from here on. Really appreciate all your input on here. Good luck with your publishing.

@sunfishau. It was good to see your book on H&T.

@cRex. Like you say, to get on the H&T I don't think you can just upload and let it take it's course without marketing. I learned that lesson the first 7 days with no time on H&T.

@ lukebell. Don't think that because you are not on H&T that it is telling you anything about your work other than some marketing works better than others.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the kind words everybody!

Happiest of birthdays, Steve.  Many hugs.

Top three nominated and all that jazz.  Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## margiebk

Happy Birthday, Steve! 

Julianne, very sorry to hear that Ghost wasn't selected. I hope it makes you feel better to think how many new fans you have as a result of the campaign. I believe your book was in H&T most of the time, which is sure to translate into more customers for all of your books!

Carleton, I bet you'll be back on H&T soon, if not already. Today four books drop off, and then for 3 days it's just us July 26ers (5 of us, I think?).

I agree with Declan. You have to market to remain on the H&T. I've seen ads for all the books that have been there consistently. None of us knows how much the H&T figures into Amazon's decision-making, but as I've said before, it makes sense to try to reach as many people as possible during your campaign, to start building a customer base. I've learned my lesson, and if I do this again, I'll start my advertising at the very beginning of the campaign.

Best of luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## D A Latham

Sorry to hear about Ghost in the Park. I really thought it would make it.

As for H&T, I'm proof that it makes no difference. Through my entire campaign I was only off the list for the first 3 hours. The rest of the month I was on it. It made not one iota of difference. 
As for launch-not a success I'm afraid. Normally I'd sell around a couple of hundred books on launch. Tribe managed about a few dozen, despite almost 8k views. Either I got it very wrong with the book, or it wasn't a good pre-publishing strategy.


----------



## lukekbell

Decon said:


> @ lukebell. Don't think that because you are not on H&T that it is telling you anything about your work other than some marketing works better than others.


Thanks Decon, I will try to keep the "never give up, never surrender" attitude for the next 35 days...


----------



## Decon

Hmm, okay, so vacations could have intervened, but in 4 days it'll be a month since anyone got the nod as far as we know, from the average of 7 per month. And that's with around 80 books passing through their hands since then. Whatever, I think it's the last time I'd go with the majority of the days in August for a campaign.

Regular scouters must be getting ticked off, because that's no free books lined up for them for the period. At least we know they are up to date until the 8th August with books they are considering after Ghost was turned down. Hopefully they'll play catch up with not many books coming of this week.

I just hope that they have not been told to tighten up their criteria for what they are to look for.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> @sunfishau. It was good to see your book on H&T.


As I've said before on here, I learn something new every day. 
Today's lesson, thanks to Declan, is about personal branding. You'll notice I changed my username to be more representative of me as the author of my book. @sunfishau is a username I have used in all sorts of online communities, but it isn't exactly who I am here or now.

I attribute the H&T spike to a number of things: a readper campaign for the final week, a push I did over the weekend on Google+ and Facebook, and of course, getting near to the Ending Soon list.


----------



## MichelleKidd

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday and today is my birthday. I have taken the day off of work and I am going to treat myself to a new haircut and a greasy spoon cheeseburger.


Happy Birthday, Steve!!


----------



## David Thompson

Sorry to hear the news Julianne...up and on!

My next attempt: Truk Lagoon An Ian Tercaronni Adventure will be starting tomorrow (23rd).

Could you please add this one, Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FOLH0P380HNC

Thanks


----------



## Decon

David Thompson said:


> Sorry to hear the news Julianne...up and on!
> 
> My next attempt: Truk Lagoon An Ian Tercaronni Adventure will be starting tomorrow (23rd).
> 
> Could you please add this one, Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FOLH0P380HNC
> 
> Thanks


If it's similar to the ones on the covers in your signature, it looks as though it could be my kind of read.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Hope the birthday burger lived up to its promise Steve. Have a great day


----------



## David Thompson

Decon said:


> If it's similar to the ones on the covers in your signature, it looks as though it could be my kind of read.


It is Decon...the fifth adventure! But, like I said before, I did go with a girl/boy soppy cover! LOL Couldn't stop myself!


----------



## Decon

Carleton Chinner said:


> As I've said before on here, I learn something new every day.
> Today's lesson, thanks to Declan, is about personal branding. You'll notice I changed my username to be more representative of me as the author of my book. @sunfishau is a username I have used in all sorts of online communities, but it isn't exactly who I am here or now.
> 
> I attribute the H&T spike to a number of things: a readper campaign for the final week, a push I did over the weekend on Google+ and Facebook, and of course, getting near to the Ending Soon list.


Thanks. I noticed that change of name. Good idea. I use Declan Conner everywhere on social media, and my blog, except on here where I use Decon, but my author name is clear in my signature. The brand is what it says on the tin and the packaging shows what you can expect.


----------



## David Thompson

Decon said:


> Thanks. I noticed that change of name. Good idea. I use Declan Conner everywhere on social media, and my blog, except on here where I use Decon, but my author name is clear in my signature. The brand is what it says on the tin and the packaging shows what you can expect.


Oops! My bad...sorry about that, Declan. My eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I've been a busy bee today, getting the last touches on the print and ebook formattings for Ghost in the Park. It's currently in review on Createspace and Kindle. I expect the Kindle will go live tomorrow, and I'll hit the notify button on Scout then. As soon as the notices go out (which can be a few hours to a few days, I wish it was instant) I'll set up my free days to start the next day. So, if anyone wants a copy, don't forget to wait until it's free!

Oh, hey, look what I did today! I'm getting fancier! I'm just waiting to add the free dates, then I can post it all over the place.


Alan, I am on Twitter, though I don't really use it for anything but promotions. @J_Q_Johnson

Declan- I heard they had some staff changing last month, don't know if it's true, but my best guess about the lack of books selected and the long wait times is they've been busy reorganizing. I'm hoping it's more back to normal soon, as I have another book for Scout almost ready. Not that I need to worry about it getting selected, because it's book two of Ghost, but I still like the attention from readers.

Top three, fingers crossed, and all that.


----------



## MladenR

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm hoping it's more back to normal soon, as I have another book for Scout almost ready. Not that I need to worry about it getting selected, because it's book two of Ghost, but I still like the attention from readers.
> 
> Top three, fingers crossed, and all that.


I really enjoy your enthusiasm and optimistic views, Julianne. You get my creative juices flowing! After reading your posts I feel powerful. Thanks


----------



## Leena Maria

Ok, back again after a little break. My Space Witches 1: the Book of Witches did not make it to Kindle Scout but not disappointed at all - it is a bit of a niche book anyway. But anyhow, I published it today on Amazon.

My nominations today are: 
- The Academy
- Meredith Walker and the Censor's Key
- The Sphere

Leena


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Tuesday.

I had a great birthday yesterday. I was asked by our local Writer's Federation to put on a two day workshop on writing ghost stories and horror in October with a really comfortable honorarium. I was also asked to present my one hour storytelling workshop to a group of High School teachers for another honorarium. AND I was asked to put together a StoryBundle in the new year, which made me a really great payoff the last time I was involved with one. I'm meeting again with my local publisher on Friday to finalize a new book deal - or possibly a TWO book deal.

The burger I planned was less than successful. It was my own fault for taking my time and farting around too long in the morning. I wound up not having the time to get to the diner I was planning to have a burger at. I decided to head for MacDonald's but on the way to the golden arches I spotted a sign outside of a local gaming cafe that advertised a BURGER AND A BEER FOR TEN BUCKS. So, being a bit of an adventurer when it comes to food I decided to give them a try.

I walked into a big empty room. There was a table full of D&D players and that was all the people I saw. I walked up to the counter were the owner, a tidy-looking millennial, politely greeted me. I ordered my beer and burger. He asked me to sit by the window. I am sure that he thought the sight of me enjoying my burger in plain view of the window would be all that was necessary to bring a horde of new customers wanting to share a dining room with a famous local author.

(Hey, I can dream!)

The beer was good and cold and the burger wasn't too bad, although it was obviously a fried frozen patty. I didn't mind. I am not a fussy eater.

Another young man came in and walked to the counter. He was a busboy or a counter clerk. I finished my meal and walked up to the counter to pay my bill. The young man fumbled with the cash register a minute or so before nervously going to get the manager.

"What are you doing?" the manager chided the young man. "I told you not to touch anything."

The manager rung up the bill and walked back to the kitchen. Maybe he had a cake in the oven or frying french fries. The bill, with taxes, came to about $11.50. I handed the young man a twenty dollar bill. He looked at it nervously, then went back to the manager who came out looking unhappy.

Maybe his cake fell.

"Don't you have a card that you can pay with?" he asked me.

"I do have a bank card," I said. "I used it at the bank to get the money that I need to pay for my meal and a haircut."

"I don't have any change," the manager said. "Can't you use your card again?"

"I can't do that," I said, mildly astounded that ANYONE would try to run a restaurant without preparing a float. "I prefer to pay cash."

The manager sniffed and poked around in the tip jar as if he was hoping to find change there. Then he pulled a crumpled ten dollar bill out of his pocket and threw it angrily onto the counter. "Thank you very much."

Then he stormed back into the kitchen for his cake or his french fries or WHATEVER the heck he was doing in there that must have way more important than treating a brand new customer in such a rude and foul manner. I shrugged at the bus boy who looked nervously at me.

Then I walked away and headed down the street for a really fan haircut, giving no further thought to that young millennial bozo who had been so rude to me for ACTUALLY wanting to pay my bill with cash!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
2 days left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
3 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
4 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
5 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
6 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
11 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
13 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
16 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
16 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
16 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
19 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
19 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
19 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
20 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
20 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
20 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

David Thompson said:


> Sorry to hear the news Julianne...up and on!
> 
> My next attempt: Truk Lagoon An Ian Tercaronni Adventure will be starting tomorrow (23rd).
> 
> Could you please add this one, Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3FOLH0P380HNC
> 
> Thanks


I can't add it until it goes live. I'll add it tomorrow.


----------



## David Thompson

Steve Vernon said:


> I can't add it until it goes live. I'll add it tomorrow.


Thanks Steve...shame about the burger!


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've been a busy bee today, getting the last touches on the print and ebook formattings for Ghost in the Park. It's currently in review on Createspace and Kindle. I expect the Kindle will go live tomorrow, and I'll hit the notify button on Scout then. As soon as the notices go out (which can be a few hours to a few days, I wish it was instant) I'll set up my free days to start the next day. So, if anyone wants a copy, don't forget to wait until it's free!
> 
> Oh, hey, look what I did today! I'm getting fancier! I'm just waiting to add the free dates, then I can post it all over the place.
> 
> 
> Alan, I am on Twitter, though I don't really use it for anything but promotions. @J_Q_Johnson
> 
> Declan- I heard they had some staff changing last month, don't know if it's true, but my best guess about the lack of books selected and the long wait times is they've been busy reorganizing. I'm hoping it's more back to normal soon, as I have another book for Scout almost ready. Not that I need to worry about it getting selected, because it's book two of Ghost, but I still like the attention from readers.
> 
> Top three, fingers crossed, and all that.


That's a really cool ad.

I've been thinking it had to be something out of the ordinary with the lack of picks. Re-organization makes sense.


----------



## Decon

*Warning rambling post.*

Here's a thought that struck me about the nomination and choice process.

As we have seen, many books that readers supported with nominations approaching the 720 hrs have not been picked. In one case 11,000 page landings did't get a book selected. Some have said that that how come a book with 500 hrs H&T was turned down, but a book with 250 hrs was selected?

Because of this, it has baffled all of us, with someone even saying what is the point of marketing to get on and to stay on the H&T.

Of course we don't know the answers and can only guess at at it, and I doubt they will go into detail to avoid any type of gaming, but here's what I think and why the readers still could hold the power, even of the editors have the final say.

Amazon if anything know how to build software programs. I imagine they won't just look at the information we are given on our campaign statistics, which will be likely a watered down version from what they have available.

Here's how people will likely nominate and it is likely built into their software to provide them with data.

*Direct Marketing, mailing list, social media, blog posts.*

They'll go to your page from a direct marketing link and simply nominate without reading if for no other reason that they a)know you, or b) the offer of the free book from the ad.

Ditto, but they'll read some or all of the sample and either decide to creep away as it's not for them, or they'll nominate. They might even play the game fair and give reasoned stars and make comments.

Some of these will nominate only your book and some will go on to nominate others.

Some authors will not market at all and therefore provide no data into the mix.

Kindleboards thread. No doubt some will read the sample, but some won't, and although not obligatory, the inference being that the top of the list will be supported regardless of if you like what you see or not.

*Kindle Scouters*

These readers are more likely to read your sample and others, and for the old hands at this, they will be more likely to star and comment.

Some of them are given leader board status, with the highest number of points given to those who select the most books for publication, so they get nothing if they choose a book that is clearly not up to scratch.

Although regular kindle scouters are perhaps more likely to read samples, some will game the system to constantly nominate only those due for completion to have a better chance of getting free books.

Many will likley sample new books in the early stages to have an idea who they will nominate later on.

I've probably missed some scenarios, but the point is that Kindle Scout will have all this data and they will be able to glean from this the serious genral interest, and which to discount based on brand/author popularity, as against popularity of the book in question.

Put all this data into a pot and stir it up and you have a decision to look further as the editors step in, if they haven't already during the campaign, by looking at books that they thought they could be interested in. Some of this data will be sufficient for them not to even look further.

They will also have access to information on authors with backlists as to how their existing books have performed,

After considering the data, then just like agents, with the sample you have posted, the blurb, and in this case the cover, they will likely decide which to discount in minutes. After that, they have what the scouters don't have and that is the full MS. Apart from general story crafting and grammar, who knows what goes through their heads at this point, other than with 270 published, they have a good idea what works for their model and what doesn't.

Just saying. At least I feel better for having written down my thoughts. What do you think?


----------



## C. J. Sears

With the campaign winding down, I've been finding ways to distract myself. Currently finishing up a playthrough of _Uncharted 4_ before plunging into _Lost Legacy_.

Nominations:

_Freyja's Torc
Dreadmarrow Thief
Hills of Mare Imbrium_

Decon, that's an informative post. I think you've hit the nail on the head with a particularly refined hammer.


----------



## Decon

CRex896 said:


> With the campaign winding down, I've been finding ways to distract myself. Currently finishing up a playthrough of _Uncharted 4_ before plunging into _Lost Legacy_.
> 
> Nominations:
> 
> _Freyja's Torc
> Dreadmarrow Thief
> Hills of Mare Imbrium_
> 
> Decon, that's an informative post. I think you've hit the nail on the head with a particularly refined hammer.


Ha, at least it distracted you as it did for me when I wrote it. I must have read my manuscript with text to speech over and over this last few days as a distraction.


----------



## Rachel W

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've been a busy bee today, getting the last touches on the print and ebook formattings for Ghost in the Park. It's currently in review on Createspace and Kindle. I expect the Kindle will go live tomorrow, and I'll hit the notify button on Scout then. As soon as the notices go out (which can be a few hours to a few days, I wish it was instant) I'll set up my free days to start the next day. So, if anyone wants a copy, don't forget to wait until it's free!
> 
> Oh, hey, look what I did today! I'm getting fancier! I'm just waiting to add the free dates, then I can post it all over the place.


Wow Julianne, thats a really cool ad - how did you keep the shadow on the table? I made this one yesterday and I'm pretty pleased with it too. Thanks for posting the link - hopefully we get some sales now!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Here's a thought that struck me about the nomination and choice process.


Figuring out what the editors are doing is an interesting game. It's too bad we'll never really know.

I'm sure the stats play some role, but probably only as tie breakers when the editors are on the fence. The results vary so radically that it's hard to believe the stats are the most prominent element, though we only see some of the stats, so anything is possible.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've been a busy bee today, getting the last touches on the print and ebook formattings for Ghost in the Park. It's currently in review on Createspace and Kindle. I expect the Kindle will go live tomorrow, and I'll hit the notify button on Scout then. As soon as the notices go out (which can be a few hours to a few days, I wish it was instant) I'll set up my free days to start the next day. So, if anyone wants a copy, don't forget to wait until it's free!
> 
> Oh, hey, look what I did today! I'm getting fancier! I'm just waiting to add the free dates, then I can post it all over the place.
> 
> 
> Alan, I am on Twitter, though I don't really use it for anything but promotions. @J_Q_Johnson
> 
> Declan- I heard they had some staff changing last month, don't know if it's true, but my best guess about the lack of books selected and the long wait times is they've been busy reorganizing. I'm hoping it's more back to normal soon, as I have another book for Scout almost ready. Not that I need to worry about it getting selected, because it's book two of Ghost, but I still like the attention from readers.
> 
> Top three, fingers crossed, and all that.


I'm irked you didn't get selected, but you seem to be building a good author platform and using KS as a nice launch pad. At this rate, the editors will be kicking themselves for not taking you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve- you had quite the birthday burger adventure!  Shame that guy was so rude.

Rachel- I have the shadow because I converted a mock-up of a blank book and phone on a table with shadows and only added my covers and text.  I love the beach one you have!  

Bill-Thanks!  I'm still not making much money consistently, but I am building readers, which can be hard to do if one doesn't have much money to spend on promotion.  I'm pleased so far.  I've come a long way since January, when I decided to go all in as an Indie.  I am going to stack a few cheap promos on my free opening and see how many books I can give away.

Ghost is still in review on KDP.  I offended the keyword gods.  Not sure how I did it.  They gave me the standard guidelines on violations--none of which I did in the first place, and no hints about what was actually wrong.  Sometimes bots just aren't good enough.  So I played with my keywords, simplified, and tried to guess what the actual problem was.  I'm all in with Amazon and KU, but the process can be pretty frustrating.


----------



## D A Latham

Decon, in answer to your post, I did think blasting my book with nominations might not be such a good idea. How I attempted to get around that was to run a Facebook ad set targeting people who had previously interacted with kindle scout. Sneaky I know.

In the end, it made no difference. Nothing an author does during the campaign makes any difference. The ONLY thing an author can do is write a book that they want to publish, whatever that is.

As publishers decline to even tell us authors what they want us to write, so it ends up in a game of chance and second-guess, I'll carry on doing it all myself.


----------



## Rena Arun

Rachel W said:


> Wow Julianne, thats a really cool ad - how did you keep the shadow on the table? I made this one yesterday and I'm pretty pleased with it too. Thanks for posting the link - hopefully we get some sales now!


Impressive, Julianne & Rachel. How do you guys do it? With photoshop? Or hopefully cheaper software?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Rena Arun said:


> Impressive, Julianne & Rachel. How do you guys do it? With photoshop? Or hopefully cheaper software?


I did mine with Pixlr (free online) and followed the instructions from the site I posted about a couple of pages back. It's super easy. The only tricky part on the new one was adding the paperback cover, and then erasing the bit of that layer that was over the cell phone image. I don't have photoshop, and usually make do with the far cheaper paint shop pro. The Pixlr instructions were a big help.

If anyone is looking for a 3D cover, and doesn't have the skills or time to figure it out themselves, I saw several people over on Fiver that were willing to do it cheap. Most were $5 bucks.


----------



## Rachel W

Rena Arun said:


> Impressive, Julianne & Rachel. How do you guys do it? With photoshop? Or hopefully cheaper software?


I use Pixelmator which is very similar to Photoshop but way cheaper (about £40 I think). I had to clone stamp out a coffee cup and added the shadow and slight selection on the cover.


----------



## Rena Arun

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I did mine with Pixlr (free online) and followed the instructions from the site I posted about a couple of pages back. It's super easy. The only tricky part on the new one was adding the paperback cover, and then erasing the bit of that layer that was over the cell phone image. I don't have photoshop, and usually make do with the far cheaper paint shop pro. The Pixlr instructions were a big help.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a 3D cover, and doesn't have the skills or time to figure it out themselves, I saw several people over on Fiver that were willing to do it cheap. Most were $5 bucks.





Rachel W said:


> I use Pixelmator which is very similar to Photoshop but way cheaper (about £40 I think). I had to clone stamp out a coffee cup and added the shadow and slight selection on the cover.


Thank you both .... I'm looking forward to following your tips like a trail of crumbs


----------



## Decon

Rachel W said:


> Wow Julianne, thats a really cool ad - how did you keep the shadow on the table? I made this one yesterday and I'm pretty pleased with it too. Thanks for posting the link - hopefully we get some sales now!


It's all good fun isn't it. Like the ad.

I've been playing about with animations on a free trial. The trial version ads text on the screen which isn't on the paid version and I haven't perfected it yet to consider downloading the paid version at $37 from DP animation maker. I write stuff on wattpad which accepts gifs, so I think it could be useful for me. You can also use gifs on Wordpress, twitter and facebook.

Here's some expamples.

Rain Flashing lights fire lightning


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> It's all good fun isn't it. Like the ad.
> 
> I've been playing about with animations on a free trial. The trial version ads text on the screen which isn't on the paid version and I haven't perfected it yet to consider downloading the paid version at $37 from DP animation maker. I write stuff on wattpad which accepts gifs, so I think it could be useful for me. You can also use gifs on Wordpress, twitter and facebook.
> 
> Here's some expamples.
> 
> Rain Flashing lights fire lightning


I must say that does look fun!


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I must say that does look fun!


They have tons of effects that you either auto insert or use paint brushes with effects. You can also adjust sizes and direction of say snowflakes etc. Vreate waves in the sea, or make a woman's hair float, and so on


----------



## Decon

Yay, my first free book. Congratulations to Lila James with her Just Jilted.


----------



## PatGreen

Thanks Decon!!! I just got the email and I'm over the moon. I can't believe it. I will add another post detailing my experience / what I did to hopefully help / inspire others. Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I've been a lurker but I've definitely been nominating away in the background. Good luck to everyone else in the waiting room.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I've been a busy bee today, getting the last touches on the print and ebook formattings for Ghost in the Park. It's currently in review on Createspace and Kindle. I expect the Kindle will go live tomorrow, and I'll hit the notify button on Scout then. As soon as the notices go out (which can be a few hours to a few days, I wish it was instant) I'll set up my free days to start the next day. So, if anyone wants a copy, don't forget to wait until it's free!
> 
> Oh, hey, look what I did today! I'm getting fancier! I'm just waiting to add the free dates, then I can post it all over the place.
> 
> 
> Alan, I am on Twitter, though I don't really use it for anything but promotions. @J_Q_Johnson
> 
> Declan- I heard they had some staff changing last month, don't know if it's true, but my best guess about the lack of books selected and the long wait times is they've been busy reorganizing. I'm hoping it's more back to normal soon, as I have another book for Scout almost ready. Not that I need to worry about it getting selected, because it's book two of Ghost, but I still like the attention from readers.
> 
> Top three, fingers crossed, and all that.


Looks great! Kick some Tail, Lillian!


----------



## C. J. Sears

PatGreen said:


> Thanks Decon!!! I just got the email and I'm over the moon. I can't believe it. I will add another post detailing my experience / what I did to hopefully help / inspire others. Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I've been a lurker but I've definitely been nominating away in the background. Good luck to everyone else in the waiting room.


Congrats! That was a pretty quick turnaround. They must've really liked it.


----------



## Cecelia

Decon said:


> *Warning rambling post.*
> 
> Here's a thought that struck me about the nomination and choice process.
> Here's how people will likely nominate and it is likely built into their software to provide them with data.
> *Direct Marketing, mailing list, social media, blog posts.*
> They'll go to your page from a direct marketing link and simply nominate without reading if for no other reason that they a)know you, or b) the offer of the free book from the ad.
> Ditto, but they'll read some or all of the sample and either decide to creep away as it's not for them, or they'll nominate. They might even play the game fair and give reasoned stars and make comments.
> Kindleboards thread. No doubt some will read the sample, but some won't, and although not obligatory, the inference being that the top of the list will be supported regardless of if you like what you see or not.
> *Kindle Scouters*
> Some of them are given leader board status, with the highest number of points given to those who select the most books for publication, so they get nothing if they choose a book that is clearly not up to scratch.
> I've probably missed some scenarios, but the point is that Kindle Scout will have all this data and they will be able to glean from this the serious genral interest, and which to discount based on brand/author popularity, as against popularity of the book in question.
> Just saying. At least I feel better for having written down my thoughts. What do you think?


I notice _Just Jilted_ has been selected. Congratulations!

Decon, its always interesting to speculate. I have been aware that KS can see we are on Kboards. I also like to think cynically that they can tell when advertising has been purchased and possibly discount the clicks that have been gleaned through this route. I was curious one day and looked at one of the top scouters, her nominating power was as low as mine, implying she must nominate EVERYTHING pretty much. (You get points for each nomination). About the only thing you haven't mentioned is their possibly following our author links and seeing if they like our other publicly available writing!

*Given all these things, all we can do is our best. *


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

PatGreen said:


> Thanks Decon!!! I just got the email and I'm over the moon. I can't believe it. I will add another post detailing my experience / what I did to hopefully help / inspire others. Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I've been a lurker but I've definitely been nominating away in the background. Good luck to everyone else in the waiting room.


Huzzah! So happy for you! Nice to see some good news in these parts!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

PatGreen said:


> Thanks Decon!!! I just got the email and I'm over the moon. I can't believe it. I will add another post detailing my experience / what I did to hopefully help / inspire others. Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I've been a lurker but I've definitely been nominating away in the background. Good luck to everyone else in the waiting room.


Congrats. Great to hear that the August drought is finally over. Enjoy the excitement


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> It's all good fun isn't it. Like the ad.
> 
> I've been playing about with animations on a free trial. The trial version ads text on the screen which isn't on the paid version and I haven't perfected it yet to consider downloading the paid version at $37 from DP animation maker. I write stuff on wattpad which accepts gifs, so I think it could be useful for me. You can also use gifs on Wordpress, twitter and facebook.


Decon, those are awesome!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Congratulations, Lila James! I can't wait to get my free copy of Just Jilted.


----------



## TheJackDublin

PatGreen said:


> Thanks Decon!!! I just got the email and I'm over the moon. I can't believe it. I will add another post detailing my experience / what I did to hopefully help / inspire others. Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I've been a lurker but I've definitely been nominating away in the background. Good luck to everyone else in the waiting room.


Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecelia

Go _Dreadmarrow Thief_! Last day.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Ghost in the Park is free and available even as we speak! Grab one if you want one, and feel free to spread the word on your social media if you want to. The more copies I give away, the happier I'll be. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0751GCSBB


----------



## Steve Vernon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost in the Park is free and available even as we speak! Grab one if you want one, and feel free to spread the word on your social media if you want to. The more copies I give away, the happier I'll be. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0751GCSBB


I grabbed a copy! I love stealing free books from my friends...

Oh shoot, did I say that out loud


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Wednesday.

I'm on the run to work.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
1 day left  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
2 days left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
3 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
4 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
5 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
10 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
12 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
15 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
15 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
15 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
18 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
18 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
18 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
19 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
19 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
19 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
29 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lossincasa

Congrats to Lila James 

Julianne I've downloaded a copy as well 

Good luck to all still in the game. I keep nominating from Steve's list dutifully and of course keep an anxious eye on my own book Freyja's Torc  








https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost in the Park is free and available even as we speak! Grab one if you want one, and feel free to spread the word on your social media if you want to. The more copies I give away, the happier I'll be. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0751GCSBB


I grabbed mine! Wishing you all the luck in the world with Ghost! (I was so sad to get that KS email.)


----------



## AnitaLouise

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Congratulations, Lila James! I can't wait to get my free copy of Just Jilted.


Yay! A romance was selected! So excited to read & review. So happy for you, Lila.


----------



## margiebk

Cecelia said:


> Go _Dreadmarrow Thief_! Last day.


Thanks, Cecilia! <biting nails as waiting approaches>

Julianne, thanks for the free book!

Congrats to Lila James and Just Jilted!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost in the Park is free and available even as we speak! Grab one if you want one, and feel free to spread the word on your social media if you want to. The more copies I give away, the happier I'll be. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0751GCSBB


Downloaded my free copy. Thanks! Also, I posted on FB and tweeted about Ghost in the Park. Wishing you tons of five star reviews. You're already doing great in the Amazon Best Sellers Rank! Wow!


----------



## PatGreen

A sincere thanks for all the congrats! I just wanted to give a little background on me / my campaign, I've been lurking on this thread for a long time, reading about others experiences, so I thought I'd pay it forward and share mine as well. 

Background: I come at writing books from screenwriting, I've been doing that full time for five years. But I grew weary of the lack of control / writing by committee / soul sucking biz of screenwriting, and told my managers earlier this year I was going to take a sabbatical from screenwriting for a bit. I self published three books under another name this past year and began research on submitting to Kindle Scout for my stand alone romantic comedy, Just Jilted. I've learned that stand alones are tougher to market than series, and I'd already tried the traditional route in the past. In my opinion, self publishing / hybrid publishing is the way to go these days. 

When I decided to submit to Scout, I did my research. Beginning earlier this year, I read hundreds of posts in this thread. I scoured the internet to read anything I could about others who'd submitted to Scout. I read Lincoln's book and his blog. Then I studied the Kindle Scout selections in my genre -- from covers to blurbs to bios. When it was time for me to submit, I made sure my cover was aligned with not only my genre but other selections in my genre. Same with blurb and bio. And then I decided to treat my submission like any other cold submission to a publisher: to submit and wait (well, not really wait. I'm finishing up another novel under my other pen name). From my observations, I came to the conclusion that the editors were going to pick what they liked, regardless of stats. Besides, since I was certain my book wouldn't get selected, and it would serve as a great pre launch promotion. I did use a couple of services, but only Author Shout and Readper, for a grand total of $30. From what I'd seen, these two were the most effective. I set up a Twitter and Facebook account for my pen name, posted something innocuous every day, added my name to this thread and to a post on a Goodreads group, and that's it. To my surprise, Just Jilted remained in H&T pretty much the entire time, with the exception of like three days at the beginning of the campaign. My stats at the end of my campaign were 564 hours in H&T and 5.4 K page views.

I got the email yesterday afternoon (Pacific Time) and I'm thrilled. I hope my story has helped other lurkers or those considering submitting. I'll definitely submit again and use the same set it and wait tactic. If anything else, KS is a great pre launch strategy.


----------



## Decon

PatGreen said:


> My stats at the end of my campaign were 564 hours in H&T and 5.4 K page views.


Thanks for the report and stats.

I think you're right about the editors publishing what they like. I'm afraid I was late doing any research, but a quick read of Lincon's blog and I came upto scratch with readper and author shout, which are really a must for any campaign. Most of my research and learning curve has been during the campaign, so I wasn't well prepared, other than with beta readers and I'd spent a lot of time with the one liner and the blurb, which is nothing like the one I'd go with and it took some cutting down.

I don't know how you have done with your twitter, but during the campaign I've gone from 500 to 875 followers, so that will help out with future promos. Twitter is just something I've never used, other than when I first started out.

Interesting about the covers. Your cover is excellent and I can see what you mean about it fitting in. I think if I'd have looked at the books they'd published, I might not have entered because I don't see any like mine cover wise or, sub genre wise. Also, I think I would have done maybe a different cover after seeing what was on there, even though I would be happy to go ahead and self-publish with it as it is. Still, you have to be in it to win it as the saying goes.

The thing is, while the package is important, its what's inside that's the most important, so yours is the complete package. Once again congratulations.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Decon said:


> I don't know how you have done with your twitter, but during the campaign I've gone from 500 to 875 followers, so that will help out with future promos. Twitter is just something I've never used, other than when I first started out.


Decon, although I have yet to use Twitter as part of an Amazon Kindle Scout campaign, my experience with it indicates that it will be rather useless UNLESS you use it in a targeted manner.

First, some background. I joined Twitter in 2011 while I was finishing Damaged Right Out Of The Box. Being an unknown author and non-celebrity, I knew marketing a humorous autobiography would be next to impossible. Everyone in the publishing community told me I HAD to be a part of Twitter if I expected to be successful. So, I joined and made the same mistake that EVERY author makes when they do so: believing that people care about your book. If your posts are all about "buy my book," you're wasting your time.

So, I took a more passive approach. I tried to become a "Twitter humorist" and post thoughts and observations. And, my marketing efforts were moved to my Twitter bio through direct links to my website and Amazon sales page. I started getting noticed, and now I have 136,000 followers. Impressive, eh? NO. People like to laugh more than they like to spend money on books. On average, I probably sell one or two books a month via Twitter.

Twitter is the world's largest back-scratching forum. I have a core of about 750 people who are funnier than I am, and we retweet each other to obtain more followers and, in some cases, build our brands. These folks are my core, and they are the ones I will approach (through direct messaging rooms) to give Damaged Beyond All Recognition, my first novel, a boost when it hits KS. I will give them a short pitch about what I'm doing, ask for a nominating vote, and ask them to approach a few of their followers PRIVATELY to help out. I say "privately" because most people on Twitter don't like to appear as though they are shills.

In short, the Twitter marketing message is this: Followers won't care about your book, but casual acquaintances will if you've done something (retweeting) for them in the past.

If anybody has any thoughts and questions about Twitter, let me know. Always willing to listen and share.


----------



## Decon

Alan Felyk said:


> Decon, although I have yet to use Twitter as part of an Amazon Kindle Scout campaign, my experience with it indicates that it will be rather useless UNLESS you use it in a targeted manner.
> 
> First, some background. I joined Twitter in 2011 while I was finishing Damaged Right Out Of The Box. Being an unknown author and non-celebrity, I knew marketing a humorous autobiography would be next to impossible. Everyone in the publishing community told me I HAD to be a part of Twitter if I expected to be successful. So, I joined and made the same mistake that EVERY author makes when they do so: believing that people care about your book. If your posts are all about "buy my book," you're wasting your time.
> 
> So, I took a more passive approach. I tried to become a "Twitter humorist" and post thoughts and observations. And, my marketing efforts were moved to my Twitter bio through direct links to my website and Amazon sales page. I started getting noticed, and now I have 136,000 followers. Impressive, eh? NO. People like to laugh more than they like to spend money on books. On average, I probably sell one or two books a month via Twitter.
> 
> Twitter is the world's largest back-scratching forum. I have a core of about 750 people who are funnier than I am, and we retweet each other to obtain more followers and, in some cases, build our brands. These folks are my core, and they are the ones I will approach (through direct messaging rooms) to give Damaged Beyond All Recognition, my first novel, a boost when it hits KS. I will give them a short pitch about what I'm doing, ask for a nominating vote, and ask them to approach a few of their followers PRIVATELY to help out. I say "privately" because most people on Twitter don't like to appear as though they are shills.
> 
> In short, the Twitter marketing message is this: Followers won't care about your book, but casual acquaintances will if you've done something (retweeting) for them in the past.
> 
> If anybody has any thoughts and questions about Twitter, let me know. Always willing to listen and share.


Wow, that's some following, considering I joined around the same time. I hear you, but just as on facebook, I haven't been saying, "buy, nominate my book" on them all, I've experimented. I found what worked for me say on readers book club sites where they like discussing and reviewing books with no promo, was to tell them about kindle scout and how they could become a reviewer of samples of previoulsy unpublished books and if they chose the one that was offered a contract, they could get it free. Of course the link was to my book, but I only said for them to nominate me if they thought it deserved their nomination. I'm amazed by how many page landings from facebook I had from that.

Also by clicking back on facebook landing links, I had lots of page landing views for author groups that advertised my Scout ad and link, but the post was all about how to make your own 3D coVers which would be of interest to authors and pointing out my ad was an example of what you could do. Many clicked the link for my book. It was around that time I hit the H&T

As for twitter, many of my followers are other authors, same on Wattpad, so again, kindle scout is of interest to them as an alternative to self-publishing, or trad-publishing. Those types of tweets and posts on Wattpad have done well with likes and retweets which has brought me more followers. I don't think you need many followers, but more importantly it's to gain retweets from those who have lots and also with hashtags to target readers.

As regards sales, you're probably right with twitter, but I'll be trying out promos with them, linking to sites, including my own blog posts, with such as useful info on writing, and adding re-tweets for others into my daily shedule.

Saying all that, I'm only at 890 external landings @ 15% of total, so who knows what works? I haven't gone mad at it. I just did a series of posts one day then left them alone.


----------



## Rena Arun

PatGreen said:


> Thanks Decon!!! I just got the email and I'm over the moon. I can't believe it. I will add another post detailing my experience / what I did to hopefully help / inspire others. Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I've been a lurker but I've definitely been nominating away in the background. Good luck to everyone else in the waiting room.


Pat, congratulations on Just Jilted!  Glad it wasn't (jilted, haha)....So glad your time in the waiting room was minimal. An upcoming post about your experience would be awesome!


----------



## Rena Arun

PatGreen said:


> A sincere thanks for all the congrats! I just wanted to give a little background on me / my campaign, I've been lurking on this thread for a long time, reading about others experiences, so I thought I'd pay it forward and share mine as well.
> 
> Background: I come at writing books from screenwriting, I've been doing that full time for five years. But I grew weary of the lack of control / writing by committee / soul sucking biz of screenwriting, and told my managers earlier this year I was going to take a sabbatical from screenwriting for a bit. I self published three books under another name this past year and began research on submitting to Kindle Scout for my stand alone romantic comedy, Just Jilted. I've learned that stand alones are tougher to market than series, and I'd already tried the traditional route in the past. In my opinion, self publishing / hybrid publishing is the way to go these days.
> 
> When I decided to submit to Scout, I did my research. Beginning earlier this year, I read hundreds of posts in this thread. I scoured the internet to read anything I could about others who'd submitted to Scout. I read Lincoln's book and his blog. Then I studied the Kindle Scout selections in my genre -- from covers to blurbs to bios. When it was time for me to submit, I made sure my cover was aligned with not only my genre but other selections in my genre. Same with blurb and bio. And then I decided to treat my submission like any other cold submission to a publisher: to submit and wait (well, not really wait. I'm finishing up another novel under my other pen name). From my observations, I came to the conclusion that the editors were going to pick what they liked, regardless of stats. Besides, since I was certain my book wouldn't get selected, and it would serve as a great pre launch promotion. I did use a couple of services, but only Author Shout and Readper, for a grand total of $30. From what I'd seen, these two were the most effective. I set up a Twitter and Facebook account for my pen name, posted something innocuous every day, added my name to this thread and to a post on a Goodreads group, and that's it. To my surprise, Just Jilted remained in H&T pretty much the entire time, with the exception of like three days at the beginning of the campaign. My stats at the end of my campaign were 564 hours in H&T and 5.4 K page views.
> 
> I got the email yesterday afternoon (Pacific Time) and I'm thrilled. I hope my story has helped other lurkers or those considering submitting. I'll definitely submit again and use the same set it and wait tactic. If anything else, KS is a great pre launch strategy.


Just saw this, Pat! You did your research and it paid off. Ultimately, I agree with your conclusion ... the KS editors were going to pick what they liked regardless, but your stats were great too. Again, congratulations!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Downloaded my free copy. Thanks! Also, I posted on FB and tweeted about Ghost in the Park. Wishing you tons of five star reviews. You're already doing great in the Amazon Best Sellers Rank! Wow!


Thanks to everybody for the encouragement. And yes, rank in free is doing very well. 
As of this minute:
#650 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics

I'm a little perturbed it's only listed in one category. I chose my keywords with such care! Ah, well, after the promo I'll have to do some fussing with the keywords. I'm certainly not going to complain about reaching #2 in any category! 261 books downloaded so far, and still going strong.

I saw a lovely comment from a reader in a large book club group on facebook: "I clicked this morning and have just finished it. It's well written and extremely absorbing and entertaining. I'll be buying the next in series." Yay for Ghost! No reviews yet, so I have to get my reader feedback from facebook, lol. I'll keep you all posted on how it all turns out.

In the meantime, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in he waiting room!


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks to everybody for the encouragement. And yes, rank in free is doing very well.
> As of this minute:
> #650 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> 
> I'm a little perturbed it's only listed in one category. I chose my keywords with such care! Ah, well, after the promo I'll have to do some fussing with the keywords. I'm certainly not going to complain about reaching #2 in any category! 261 books downloaded so far, and still going strong.
> 
> I saw a lovely comment from a reader in a large book club group on facebook: "I clicked this morning and have just finished it. It's well written and extremely absorbing and entertaining. I'll be buying the next in series." Yay for Ghost! No reviews yet, so I have to get my reader feedback from facebook, lol. I'll keep you all posted on how it all turns out.
> 
> In the meantime, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in he waiting room!


That's awesome to hear! So glad to hear its working well for you! Keywords and categories can be a huge pain, but keep in mind the free charts vs the real charts are vastly different.


----------



## C. J. Sears

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks to everybody for the encouragement. And yes, rank in free is doing very well.
> As of this minute:
> #650 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> 
> I'm a little perturbed it's only listed in one category. I chose my keywords with such care! Ah, well, after the promo I'll have to do some fussing with the keywords. I'm certainly not going to complain about reaching #2 in any category! 261 books downloaded so far, and still going strong.
> 
> I saw a lovely comment from a reader in a large book club group on facebook: "I clicked this morning and have just finished it. It's well written and extremely absorbing and entertaining. I'll be buying the next in series." Yay for Ghost! No reviews yet, so I have to get my reader feedback from facebook, lol. I'll keep you all posted on how it all turns out.
> 
> In the meantime, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in he waiting room!


Sounds exciting. I bought a copy myself but haven't had the chance to sit down with it. If nothing else, it sounds like going free at the start might be an early success. Glad it's going so well for you. 

Two days left for me to go before review. Still wondering what I'm going to do if not selected. Well, besides self-publishing it, obviously. I'll probably use CreateSpace this time for the cheaper personal paperback copies. Beyond that, I'm not certain how I want to approach the launch.

I didn't do preordering for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ and I think that might've been a mistake. I just sprung its release on my family and potential readers out of nowhere to capitalize on the KS interest. At the same time, I don't think setting up a preorder will incentivize sales as much as I'd want.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Alan Felyk

Decon said:


> Wow, that's some following, considering I joined around the same time. I hear you, but just as on facebook, I haven't been saying, "buy, nominate my book" on them all, I've experimented. I found what worked for me say on readers book club sites where they like discussing and reviewing books with no promo, was to tell them about kindle scout and how they could become a reviewer of samples of previoulsy unpublished books and if they chose the one that was offered a contract, they could get it free. Of course the link was to my book, but I only said for them to nominate me if they thought it deserved their nomination. I'm amazed by how many page landings from facebook I had from that.
> 
> Also by clicking back on facebook landing links, I had lots of page landing views for author groups that advertised my Scout ad and link, but the post was all about how to make your own 3D coVers which would be of interest to authors and pointing out my ad was an example of what you could do. Many clicked the link for my book. It was around that time I hit the H&T
> 
> As for twitter, many of my followers are other authors, same on Wattpad, so again, kindle scout is of interest to them as an alternative to self-publishing, or trad-publishing. Those types of tweets and posts on Wattpad have done well with likes and retweets which has brought me more followers. I don't think you need many followers, but more importantly it's to gain retweets from those who have lots and also with hashtags to target readers.
> 
> As regards sales, you're probably right with twitter, but I'll be trying out promos with them, linking to sites, including my own blog posts, with such as useful info on writing, and adding re-tweets for others into my daily shedule.
> 
> Saying all that, I'm only at 890 external landings @ 15% of total, so who knows what works? I haven't gone mad at it. I just did a series of posts one day then left them alone.


I love talking to authors to pick their brains regarding what works and what doesn't in terms of marketing. Your approach to Facebook advertising--turning your ad into a how-to is genius. And I agree from what I've heard--Facebook is a far better than Twitter when it comes to advertising. I think every author should post some ad tweets on Twitter, one or two a day to stay below the overkill line. That will drive a few folks to the KS site, but not in the numbers that many would hope to get. What I specifically plan to do is start a direct messaging room where people are invited to join in a live discussion. The people I "know" on Twitter will be invited and given the necessary information to nominate. Hopefully, they will share that information in THEIR DM rooms as well.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

margiebk said:


> Thanks, Cecilia! <biting nails as waiting approaches>
> 
> Julianne, thanks for the free book!
> 
> Congrats to Lila James and Just Jilted!


Hang in there Margery. I'm right there next to you. One last day and the waiting begins.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> That's awesome to hear! So glad to hear its working well for you! Keywords and categories can be a huge pain, but keep in mind the free charts vs the real charts are vastly different.


Absolutely. It's still difficult to hit #1 in a free category, which Ghost in the Park just did!  
#518 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics

I think the highest Nick of time got was 2 or 3. So I'm pretty dang excited! Nick got some paid rank after it's free promotion, but that might have been from KU reads. I'll have to see what happens to Ghost when it switches over. For a tiny little plankton writer like me, this is all very cool.

Update: End of the day stats, 408 copies downloaded
#489 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
Made it to the top 500 overall.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday.

I'm on the run to work - but HEY, I've got tomorrow off.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner
LAST DAY LEFT!  Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
1 day left  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
2 days left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
3 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
4 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
9 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
11 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
14 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
14 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
14 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
17 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
17 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
17 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
18 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
18 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
18 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
28 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> Whatever was causing my high views for the last week seems to have stopped:


Since it didn't result in hot and trending I dunno what might have happened. I wonder if it was associated with some upheaval or changes on their side that might have caused problems. With views like that, how could you not hit hot and trending since it is like 70% above normal?


----------



## margiebk

Carleton Chinner said:


> Hang in there Margery. I'm right there next to you. One last day and the waiting begins.


Fingers crossed for both of us, Carleton. Tonight (or I guess tomorrow for you) we enter The Waiting.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> Two words: Russian hackers.


Lol, won't say its impossible.


----------



## Decon

lincolnjcole said:


> Since it didn't result in hot and trending I dunno what might have happened. I wonder if it was associated with some upheaval or changes on their side that might have caused problems. With views like that, how could you not hit hot and trending since it is like 70% above normal?





















This one is from the early days when I didn't hit H&T and with only 4% external views.



















These are not current figures above, I'm just short of 6k page landings and I've been H&T ever since. On a serious note, it's like I said when you first posted. All that's missing is outside page landings where the majority of nominations come from to get you on the H&T. Compare these with your external page landings. I'd say comparing the two stats, the only difference is outside views from marketing. That tells me that in the early days, kindle scouters are lookers, seeking out prospects and their nominations go to the ones due for finishing to get the free books. I didn't start my marketing until 7/8 days in, and that's when I hit H&T, and with days with less that 100 page views, it's stayed that way ever since. I've only just gone back over 100 page views per day this last few days.

There are two books on there that have never, or hardly ever been in H&T, that will finish soon, but I'd buy them from the samples I've read. H&T says nothing as to how good a book is for individual tastes.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears

Already had The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner in my third slot.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## C. J. Sears

Decon said:


> On a serious note, it's like I said when you first posted. All that's missing is outside page landings where the majority of nominations come from to get you on the H&T. Compare these with your external page landings. I'd say comparing the two stats, the only difference is outside views from marketing. That tells me that in the early days, kindle scouters are lookers, seeking out prospects and their nominations go to the ones due for finishing to get the free books. I didn't start my marketing until 7/8 days in, and that's when I hit H&T, and with days with less that 100 page views, it's stayed that way ever since. I've only just gone back over 100 page views per day this last few days.
> 
> There are two books on there that have never, or hardly ever been in H&T, that will finish soon, but I'd buy them from the samples I've read. H&T says nothing as to how good a book is for individual tastes.


Yeah, there's definitely something obtuse going on with the way Hot & Trending works. If the difference maker is outside views, that might explain how many of us seem to have days with strong page views but no H & T. Maybe you're right.



Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> *The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears*
> 
> Already had The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark.


----------



## JDMatheny

lincolnjcole said:


> Since it didn't result in hot and trending I dunno what might have happened. I wonder if it was associated with some upheaval or changes on their side that might have caused problems. With views like that, how could you not hit hot and trending since it is like 70% above normal?


I'm curious how it's working. I spent a lot of time in H&T the first three days while averaging around 150 views a day. Since then, about an hour a day H&T but views have jumped up over 300 a day. I'm at 87% KS traffic.

Two spots open, Noms in for Smiling Man Conspiracy and Girl in the Window.

Best of Luck!


----------



## margiebk

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Dreadmarrow Thief by Marjory Kaptanoglu
> The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 
> Already had The Hills of Mare Imbrium by Carleton Chinner in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark!

And Mark Gardner, although your views fell off abruptly, it still seems hopeful that you got so many internal views early on. You could receive a lot of nominations from the internal Scouters as your campaign winds down.


----------



## Decon

JDMatheny said:


> I'm curious how it's working. I spent a lot of time in H&T the first three days while averaging around 150 views a day. Since then, about an hour a day H&T but views have jumped up over 300 a day. I'm at 87% KS traffic.
> 
> Two spots open, Noms in for Smiling Man Conspiracy and Girl in the Window.
> 
> Best of Luck!


Thanks JD. Appreciated


----------



## AnnMPratley

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Absolutely. It's still difficult to hit #1 in a free category, which Ghost in the Park just did!
> #518 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics


Okay, I haven't been in here for a while so trying to catch up on what everyone's doing and all the new books in KS now. Just downloaded your book, Julianne, from Amazon. I run a book blog site so will read it in the next few days and pop up a review for you. 

Watch this space in the next 4-7 days:
http://annseeepc.wixsite.com/readingisbliss

Good luck with the free downloads ... I know some authors love it, some hate it. I only give one away in Amazon but it's pretty darned steady as far as downloads go every single day, and a percentage of those people buy the next two books in the series so I won't be pulling it out of free any time soon.

I look forward to reading your story!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AnnMPratley said:


> Okay, I haven't been in here for a while so trying to catch up on what everyone's doing and all the new books in KS now. Just downloaded your book, Julianne, from Amazon. I run a book blog site so will read it in the next few days and pop up a review for you.
> 
> Watch this space in the next 4-7 days:
> http://annseeepc.wixsite.com/readingisbliss
> 
> Good luck with the free downloads ... I know some authors love it, some hate it. I only give one away in Amazon but it's pretty darned steady as far as downloads go every single day, and a percentage of those people buy the next two books in the series so I won't be pulling it out of free any time soon.
> 
> I look forward to reading your story!


Thank you, Ann! That sounds awesome. I did a free launch with my last book, and to date, it's sold more copies and had more page reads than all the rest combined. Not that it was a ton, mind you, lol. I'm still a little fish. Let's hope Ghost follows in it's footsteps. Hope you enjoy Ghost and thanks for the blog shout out!


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> Yeah, there's definitely something obtuse going on with the way Hot & Trending works. If the difference maker is outside views, that might explain how many of us seem to have days with strong page views but no H & T. Maybe you're right.


I'm inclined to think that what's obtuse about it is that we don't know how many nominations we're getting at any given moment. 40 page views which all result in nominations may be better than 4,000 in which none of them result in nominations. Wouldn't that account for some of the variations? I'd be more suspicious if a book got to the end, had a lot of page views, but still low H & T figures. We know many people wait until the final days to nominate.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CRex896 said:


> I didn't do preordering for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_ and I think that might've been a mistake. I just sprung its release on my family and potential readers out of nowhere to capitalize on the KS interest. At the same time, I don't think setting up a preorder will incentivize sales as much as I'd want.


In my limited experience, I've found that a lot of people don't care that much about preorders. If I had to advertise to get people to notice it, which I probably would, I doubt I'd get the same ROI as I get from advertising on a new release. I think they'd have to get a good price break to have much incentive to preorder. Again, I'd like to release at a discount rather than preorder at a discount. Of course, that's just me.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> In my limited experience, I've found that a lot of people don't care that much about preorders. If I had to advertise to get people to notice it, which I probably would, I doubt I'd get the same ROI as I get from advertising on a new release. I think they'd have to get a good price break to have much incentive to preorder. Again, I'd like to release at a discount rather than preorder at a discount. Of course, that's just me.


I've only tried it twice and I won't be doing it again. If you run it for say 4 weeks on preorder campaign, or whatever, and the preorders are spread out and they would have bought it anyway on the day, then you are losing out on a big punch of rank for your advertising budget the day it goes on sale.

It can be frustrating when you say send out an email to your list and many buy it giving the book a jump in rank, then you have to watch the rank disappear to next to nothing by release date.

I'll be going with 99c and and free promos this time around for the first 30 days, then push it up to $4.99 if I'm not picked up by Kindle Scout, if nothing else but to try and garner reviews which I am useless at pushing for and they only come with mass downloads.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Just got the email.

_The nomination period for your submission has just ended._

Let the season of waiting begin.

Good luck to everyone else on their last days. As two slots have opened up I've nominated:
Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore

Both of which I'm looking forward to reading


----------



## MladenR

Had two spots open. Nominated:

Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore

Best of luck


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is FRIDAY and later this morning I am going to meet with my regional publisher to hopefully finalize a book deal. I could use an advance right now.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
1 day left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
2 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
3 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
8 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
10 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
13 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
13 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
13 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
16 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
16 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
16 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
17 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
17 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
17 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
27 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

@Carelton & @MladdenR

Appreciated, thanks.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Bill Hiatt said:


> In my limited experience, I've found that a lot of people don't care that much about preorders. If I had to advertise to get people to notice it, which I probably would, I doubt I'd get the same ROI as I get from advertising on a new release. I think they'd have to get a good price break to have much incentive to preorder. Again, I'd like to release at a discount rather than preorder at a discount. Of course, that's just me.


Thanks for your input, Bill. And you too, Decon. Sounds like pre-orders don't mean much for a self-published work from an indie author with very little marketplace presence.

Anyway, today's the last day for me. Despite my anxiety, the campaign period has completely blown by in no time. Glad to see that Hot & Trending label on the book again after only a short two-hour stint in the earlier days, but I know not to pretend that means anything other than page traffic and a decent chunk of nominations - which I'm grateful for, believe me. 

Anyway, added _Girl At the Window_ to my current stack of nominees.


----------



## Decon

CRex896 said:


> Thanks for your input, Bill. And you too, Decon. Sounds like pre-orders don't mean much for a self-published work from an indie author with very little marketplace presence.
> 
> Anyway, today's the last day for me. Despite my anxiety, the campaign period has completely blown by in no time. Glad to see that Hot & Trending label on the book again after only a short two-hour stint in the earlier days, but I know not to pretend that means anything other than page traffic and a decent chunk of nominations - which I'm grateful for, believe me.
> 
> Anyway, added _Girl At the Window_ to my current stack of nominees.


@Crex. Appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JDMatheny

What a rollercoaster!  After averaging around 150 daily views in the beginning, jumped up to a stretch of 350ish a day average.  Then I open up my stats this morning to see cliff-dive.  I actually ran a FB ad yesterday, my first ever, and got nearly 20 likes so far, but my views yesterday were only around 20!  Yikes.  Might have to get more creative.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It is FRIDAY and later this morning I am going to meet with my regional publisher to hopefully finalize a book deal. I could use an advance right now.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Smiling Man Conspiracy by C.J. Sears
> 1 day left  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> 2 days left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
> 3 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
> 8 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> 10 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 13 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 13 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 13 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
> 16 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> 16 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> 16 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> 17 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
> 17 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> 17 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 27 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks Steve Just nominated the top three GOOD Luck Dan


----------



## Decon

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Thanks Steve Just nominated the top three GOOD Luck Dan


Thanks, appreciated.


----------



## David Thompson

Wow! Truk Lagoon is off to a good start! I thought the girl/boy cover would help...better than a dagger so far!

Top three nominated...good luck to all.


----------



## Decon

David Thompson said:


> Wow! Truk Lagoon is off to a good start! I thought the girl/boy cover would help...better than a dagger so far!
> 
> Top three nominated...good luck to all.


Thanks David. Good luck with Truk Lagoon


----------



## Jill James

Had a space so nominated Jalapeno Cupcake Wench. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.

Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.

It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


Congrats Steve, that's great news. 
Let us know when it hits the market


----------



## C. J. Sears

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


Awesome news. Congratulations.



David Thompson said:


> Wow! Truk Lagoon is off to a good start! I thought the girl/boy cover would help...better than a dagger so far!
> 
> Top three nominated...good luck to all.


Thanks David. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Bill Hiatt said:


> In my limited experience, I've found that a lot of people don't care that much about preorders. If I had to advertise to get people to notice it, which I probably would, I doubt I'd get the same ROI as I get from advertising on a new release. I think they'd have to get a good price break to have much incentive to preorder. Again, I'd like to release at a discount rather than preorder at a discount. Of course, that's just me.


This is my first go at self-publishing, but where I see pre-orders mattering is with cost per book if I am rolling out print copies. Using on-demand printing, I can receive a lower cost if I take pre-orders and the total orders I submit reaches a certain threshold. If you are only selling e-books, I see no benefit to the pre-orders... just offer a special on the launch date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## margiebk

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


Congrats, Steve!

Just nominated 2 books I'm looking forward to reading: Girl at the Window and Jalapeno Cupcake Wench.

Here are my final stats for anyone who's interested: 542 hours in H&T, 5K views, 75% internal, 25% external.

Nervously awaiting word...


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> Congrats, Steve!
> 
> Just nominated 2 books I'm looking forward to reading: Girl at the Window and Jalapeno Cupcake Wench.
> 
> Here are my final stats for anyone who's interested: 542 hours in H&T, 5K views, 75% internal, 25% external.
> 
> Nervously awaiting word...


Thanks for the nomination and the stats. Good luck. Hope you don't have to wait too long and it's a positive outcome.


----------



## Decon

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


Fantastic news. The rest of us can but hope and dream. Well done.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

margiebk said:


> Here are my final stats for anyone who's interested: 542 hours in H&T, 5K views, 75% internal, 25% external.
> 
> Nervously awaiting word...


Thanks for the stats. Your advertising spend definitely paid off. 
My stats were 88 hours in H&T, 2.1K views, 81% internal, 19% external, which more or less reflects how little I put into advertising and how late I got started with it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


That is awesome and you rock!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I just got one of those Facebook memory things - apparently two years ago today I posted on my Facebook asking for nominations for my first book which I had put up on Kindle Scout. I had forgotten the exact dates of it all, so it was a fun reminder  

I'm actually glad my book wasn't selected, as having control of it has been crucial to my indie author career. But I can still see the value in Kindle Scout and am currently planning to give it another go sometime next year with the last book in that series. Only this time I won't stress about it so much!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm a little perturbed it's only listed in one category. I chose my keywords with such care! Ah, well, after the promo I'll have to do some fussing with the keywords. I'm certainly not going to complain about reaching #2 in any category! 261 books downloaded so far, and still going strong.


Hey Julianne! I think you've only got one category showing while free because only one of its six categories is a 'Kindle Store' category. I didn't know it was even possible for a KDP published title to be in five 'Books' categories 

When the book goes to paid, you should have three categories up the top again as 'Books' categories also show there. But it's probably worth emailing KDP and asking them to add it to the other Kindle Store categories you would like it to be in, to make sure you catch those who are exclusively browsing the kindle store. (Emailing is probably simpler than playing with keywords, at least IMO  )

(Apologies if you already knew all that and meant Kindle Store categories in your post - if so, just ignore me  )


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Saturday and I've got the day off and some writing to do.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
1 day left  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
2 days left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
7 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
9 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
12 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
12 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
12 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
15 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
15 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
15 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
16 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
16 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
16 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
26 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

Well, that went quick. Last day today.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## jaxonreed

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


Outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Decon said:


> Well, that went quick. Last day today.


Yep. Campaign goes faster than Speedy Gonzales in the last week or so.

Glad mine's done. Whether it's selected or not, I think I've learned a couple of things that I didn't know the first go around. Or confirmed a few of my theories, at least.

Added _Jalapeno Cupcake Wench_ to my nominations.


----------



## Decon

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Girl At The Window by Declan Conner
> Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
> The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Kimjwest

Hi everyone.
Newbie here.  I've just launched a Kindle Scout campaign so I'm here to read and learn.  I wish I'd come here first before launch!  Lots of useful info.
Will be reading and learning from you all!
Thanks
Kim J. West


----------



## TheJackDublin

Decon said:


> Thanks, Mark.


Thanks, Mark - best success. Up the Adventure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


Hooray! Congratulations!


----------



## TheJackDublin

Kimjwest said:


> Hi everyone.
> Newbie here. I've just launched a Kindle Scout campaign so I'm here to read and learn. I wish I'd come here first before launch! Lots of useful info.
> Will be reading and learning from you all!
> Thanks
> Kim J. West


Welcome, Kim!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Decon

Mark Gardner said:


> So, I made a book trailer to promote the _KindleScout_ campaign for *Moonrise*. Any ideas where I can post it, send it, etc?


Good trailer. Cool. Could you not make the "kindle" font white and increase the size of the font of where it says "NOMINATE NOW" and maybe add "AND YOU COULD GET IT FREE" I only say that because the opening still shot will be a static image as an ad.

Tweet it regularly with a link to you page on kindle scout (Use bitley to shorten the link) and add different hashtags. Amazon author page. Search book clubs on facebook, join and if required ask if it's okay to post. Post it on your facebook page anyway. Put it on You tube, but then I noticed the clip has you tube on it. Post it on Book Bazaar on here with a link to you kindle scout book.

----------------------------

Thanks to anyone who has nominated my book on it's last day today and good luck with your campaigns and those already on the waiting list. Win or lose, I'll post my stats.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Mark Gardner said:


> So, I made a book trailer to promote the _KindleScout_ campaign for *Moonrise*. Any ideas where I can post it, send it, etc?


Great trailer! So how does usage of music factor into an ad like that? How did you get the rights?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

Mark Gardner said:


> There are a bunch of music you can get the rights for. I'm ahead of the curve in this regard since my day job is in broadcasting.


Nice! Please post a couple or few of those places on the board. The music adds energy and anticipation to the ad that makes it more clickable. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I've got a long evening shift coming up but I'm going to grab some breakfast first and then get some writing don.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Jalapeno Cupcake Wench by Carol Kilgore
1 day left  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
6 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
8 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
11 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
11 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
11 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
14 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
14 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
14 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
15 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
15 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
15 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
25 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
28 days left  White Male by Kim J. West

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Adam_T

Anyone have recommendations for promotional services?  I don't have a mailing list or social media following to ask for nominations.


----------



## Decon

How to get your kindle scout in your signature.

Sometimes I don't know which KS book belongs to a paster without scrolling back to the list.

For all the new ones and those who don't have their kindle scout book in their signature to link to their campaign, here's how it's done.

To add to, or to change your signature with code, go to "My Kboards" in the band at the top of the page and select "profile" from the drop down.

On your profile page look for "modify profile" (in an orange font) and click. On the page scroll down to signature and there is a box with "bbcode" that you can alter.

This was the code I used for kindle scout cover and image. I did mine in a word doc first, then copy and pasted it once I'd done what is below to add to the front end of the signature code. I've had to put an xxx and a yyy in the code or it wouldn't have shown on this post, only as the cover and link. If you want a space between your book and the next one, simply add a space with your keyboard at the end of the new code.

1, Change the xxx in the code below to url, then delete the https link below and add your own kindle scout link.

2, Change the yyy to img in the link below, Go to your book cover on kindle scout and right click, then copy the image link. Delete the https image link below right upto where is has jpg and paste in your own.

To check it before you copy the code to you signature, make a new post on here and add it to put it in there, then look at the preview and it will have your cover. You can also change your wording or add wording as I have did in my signature to say. Girl at the Window for nomination on Kindle Scout. I've changed it back now to say it will be published soon. Anyway once, you have checked the preview, cancel the post.

Copy this onto a Word Doc then make the changes. Blue is what you change besides the xxx and the yyy.

[xxx=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2WD9UQRUH6KH8?tag=kbpst20][yyy height=125]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/S/flint-images-prod/projects/2WD9UQRUH6KH8/PROJECT_COVER_IMAGE_1._SX800_.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Kimjwest

Mark Gardner said:


> So, I made a book trailer to promote the _KindleScout_ campaign for *Moonrise*. Any ideas where I can post it, send it, etc?


Great trailer! Perhaps you could add your Kindlescout link in the description box below the YouTube video for instant clicking; somewhere near the top. Also add #tags e.g. #kindlescout #ebooks #trump #kardashian #galveston etc. add any hashtags of whatever is popular these days, then it will appear in the search results of anybody who searches for those things on YouTube. My son has several videos on YouTube so that's the trick they use to get thousands of views.
Looks great tho!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Adam_Nox said:


> Anyone have recommendations for promotional services? I don't have a mailing list or social media following to ask for nominations.


Here is a list of sites for you with reviews/recommendations Promotional Options Free and Paid


----------



## Rena Arun

Steve Vernon said:


> Just got back earlier from my publisher meeting.
> 
> Signed a contract and received my biggest advance yet - even bigger than the Kindle Scout advance.
> 
> It's still small potatoes compared to the big boys out there - but dang, it is going to be nice to pay off some bills!


Congratulations, Steve! Small potatoes or not, it's terrific news and I hope it leads to bigger ones!

I just read a new addition to the YA lineup that looks good. It's not on Steve's list but I've gone ahead and nominated Aileen Keller's Good To Be Bad.

Good luck to everyone in the waiting room! Don't be biting those nails to the nub


----------



## Decon

Rena Arun said:


> Good luck to everyone in the waiting room! Don't be biting those nails to the nub


Thanks. I'm not worrying. I've been putting to good use what I've learned about social media marketing from the KS campaign. Usually, when I have a free day without paying for ads on a promo site, I end up with less than 100 downloads and a poor cat rank. This is where I'm at with Missing: The Body of Evidence right now on .com

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #144 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Vigilante Justice
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Kidnapping

With luck, I should get a sales tail out of that when it returns to paid tomorrow. Big shout out for what you can learn from Kindle Scout, win or lose.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Rena Arun said:


> Good luck to everyone in the waiting room! Don't be biting those nails to the nub


Thanks, Rena. The nails are surviving so far.

I've been distracting myself by writing a short story. It felt really good to be working on something new and fresh after all the polishing on the last MS.
It didn't stop me going back and starting on the plan for the sequel to The Hills of Mare Imbrium, which I'm tentatively titling Plato Crater at this stage.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MelanieCellier said:


> Hey Julianne! I think you've only got one category showing while free because only one of its six categories is a 'Kindle Store' category. I didn't know it was even possible for a KDP published title to be in five 'Books' categories
> 
> When the book goes to paid, you should have three categories up the top again as 'Books' categories also show there. But it's probably worth emailing KDP and asking them to add it to the other Kindle Store categories you would like it to be in, to make sure you catch those who are exclusively browsing the kindle store. (Emailing is probably simpler than playing with keywords, at least IMO  )
> 
> (Apologies if you already knew all that and meant Kindle Store categories in your post - if so, just ignore me  )


Thanks! I was disappointed it was only listed in one category when it was free (Nick had three) but I decided to wait and see what happened when it went paid, and now it's in three categories. It was weird that it showed up in psychics but not ghosts, but now it's in both, so I'm happy enough!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Thanks. I'm not worrying. I've been putting to good use what I've learned about social media marketing from the KS campaign. Usually, when I have a free day without paying for ads on a promo site, I end up with less than 100 downloads and a poor cat rank. This is where I'm at with Missing: The Body of Evidence right now on .com
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #144 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Murder
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Vigilante Justice
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime Fiction > Kidnapping
> 
> With luck, I should get a sales tail out of that when it returns to paid tomorrow. Big shout out for what you can learn from Kindle Scout, win or lose.


Awesome, Declan! Ghost did well, but not that well! Ghost made it to #1 in one category and hit the top 500 in free. I'm hardly complaining, but you must be over the moon!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TheJackDublin said:


> Great trailer! So how does usage of music factor into an ad like that? How did you get the rights?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First off, that's an awesome trailer, Mark! I don't have any places to post it that haven't already been mentioned.

Jack- I get music from freesfx.co.uk. They have a lot to chose from and all they ask is that you credit the site.


----------



## TheJackDublin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> First off, that's an awesome trailer, Mark! I don't have any places to post it that haven't already been mentioned.
> 
> Jack- I get music from freesfx.co.uk. They have a lot to chose from and all they ask is that you credit the site.


Thanks for the music site recommendation m!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Monday. I'm working an evening shift and I am aiming to get some writing done this morning.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
5 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
7 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
10 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
10 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
10 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
13 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
13 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
13 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
14 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
14 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
14 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
24 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
27 days left  White Male by Kim J. West

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Kimjwest

Nominations done.

Good luck, Jack Dublin


----------



## Decon

HI, Mark. I see nothing on your external page landing links from author shout or readper. It costs $7.50 for readper for the duration of the campaign and perhaps produces the most nominations. Also author shout works relentlessly on twitter to bring in nominations, can't remember how much it cost, but it wasn't a fortune. Author shout also make the image to tweet in with the price. Facebook costs nothing for posts on say book club sites for sci fi, but don't aim it solely at your book other than an image ad and a link to your book page. Mention something about how kindle scout is for readers to review samples and  to nominate for a chance of a free eBook if published by them. The chance of a free eBooks for successful nominations is more important than what's in your book. It is what entices people to go to your page, other than your fantastic artwork cover, then they can decide.

I know you maybe don't want to lose a book in your signature, but for the remaining campaign I would put Moonrise in my signature for the remainder of the campaign for readers of this thread and others you post in to know you have a book the campaign and linked to your book page for nomination. I posted a how to do it a page back or so. Remember, If you add it to your signature, then it auto adds it to every post you have ever made, so the reach is wide.

You are probably a inch away from getting onto the H&T, but you have to get external nominations as scouters save their nominations towards the end, at which time it's too late.

I doubt many books get on the H&T without the two marketing sites I mentioned unless you have masses of friends, relatives, and a mailing list supporting you from the off.

All that's letting you down is the external marketing. Much as I like your promo video, it could also distract from the task in hand, which is why I said to make the open static visual more of an ad than it is, so don't overdoe the video as it is. Use static ads.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Mark Gardner said:


> Hey, all,
> I'm having difficulty getting any traction at all this last week. Any suggestions for a poor prawn like me?


Prawn? If you're a prawn, I must be an amoeba!

This looks like a normal midcampaign slump to me. If you keep throwing promotions at the book, the views will be higher. Declan has made a couple suggestions of good promoters. Tom Swyer's thread has several suggestions as well, as does Lincoln's book. Whether you want to spend the money involved would depend on what your goals are. We know the stats don't determine selection. They may make for a stronger launch.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Kimjwest said:


> Nominations done.
> 
> Good luck, Jack Dublin


Thanks, Kim! As Winston Churchill said... This is not the end, it is not even the beginning of the end, but it is the end of the beginning. Up the Adventure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Hi Everyone,

I was out promoting my book, I think I know you...Karunya, Do I? which is now live on Amazon .

https://www.amazon.in/think-know-you-Karunya-eternally-ebook/dp/B074KXZVD1/

Check out my first Author Promo Video on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/ajitkpanicker/videos/10155839364273109/


----------



## ajitkpanicker

MelanieCellier said:


> I just got one of those Facebook memory things - apparently two years ago today I posted on my Facebook asking for nominations for my first book which I had put up on Kindle Scout. I had forgotten the exact dates of it all, so it was a fun reminder
> 
> I'm actually glad my book wasn't selected, as having control of it has been crucial to my indie author career. But I can still see the value in Kindle Scout and am currently planning to give it another go sometime next year with the last book in that series. Only this time I won't stress about it so much!


That's some experience speaking ! For me it was a great shot with the first book on kindle scout. With 605 hours out of 720 hours in H&T and more than 6.5k views, and still not getting selected by Kindle press, was though a little disheartening but the 30 days journey for me was fantabulous.


----------



## Kimjwest

Does any know what book sales look like for the successful Scouters so far?  Is success in the tens/hundreds/thousands of books bought per month?  A five year contract looks like a minimum sale of 100 copies a month or so, but I'm wondering if there is a legendary success out there who is now laughing on his yacht in the Caribbean.
Thanks


----------



## Jill James

Had an opening, nominated Jack Dublin's book. Looks like a great read. Good luck!!


----------



## TheJackDublin

Jill James said:


> Had an opening, nominated Jack Dublin's book. Looks like a great read. Good luck!!


Thanks, Jill!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

Kimjwest said:


> Does any know what book sales look like for the successful Scouters so far? Is success in the tens/hundreds/thousands of books bought per month? A five year contract looks like a minimum sale of 100 copies a month or so, but I'm wondering if there is a legendary success out there who is now laughing on his yacht in the Caribbean.
> Thanks


I'm not sure how to track the numbers of authors selected through KS. As for big successes, several boards mention Sariah Wilson.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyImBen

Hi all. Kindle Scout newbie here. My submission, Matters of the Heart, is in the review process. 

I've nominated the following:

The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## TheJackDublin

HeyImBen said:


> Hi all. Kindle Scout newbie here. My submission, Matters of the Heart, is in the review process.
> 
> I've nominated the following:
> 
> The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
> Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 
> Best of luck to you all.


Thanks for the nomination, Ben!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

I returned from vacation to learn that sadly, I have joined the ranks of the "not selected" titles.  I did a good job of not getting my hopes up, but it still stings.  In any case, I will have my book up and for sale VERY soon.  I will also do three free days of book one in the series at the same time, to give everyone a chance to get caught up.  I will share the link when all is ready in case anyone wants to grab a free copy.  Thanks for all the words of advice and the comradery.  Will pop back in to check on those that need nominations.  Hope to have my next book (which will be a romantic murder mystery) sometime next year.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## ID Johnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I returned from vacation to learn that sadly, I have joined the ranks of the "not selected" titles. I did a good job of not getting my hopes up, but it still stings. In any case, I will have my book up and for sale VERY soon. I will also do three free days of book one in the series at the same time, to give everyone a chance to get caught up. I will share the link when all is ready in case anyone wants to grab a free copy. Thanks for all the words of advice and the comradery. Will pop back in to check on those that need nominations. Hope to have my next book (which will be a romantic murder mystery) sometime next year.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


I was sad to see this earlier today. But I'm sure your book will still be a great success, especially with the plan you have in place. Good luck!


----------



## AnnMPratley

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I returned from vacation to learn that sadly, I have joined the ranks of the "not selected" titles.


Keep smiling! Life continues and people will love your books, regardless of outcome!


----------



## AnnMPratley

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hope you enjoy Ghost and thanks for the blog shout out!


First off, Julianne - amazing story! Review is on Amazon plus http://annseeepc.wixsite.com/readingisbliss/single-post/GhostInThePark

I just nominated top three books on Steve's list, all of which look amazing .... so much talent in this group!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Mark Gardner said:


> Hey, all,
> I'm having difficulty getting any traction at all this last week. Any suggestions for a poor prawn like me?


Hey, Mark, and anyone else who's interested. Here's a big, verbose, crazy post about how to get more nominations without spending an arm and a leg. Some of this might be useful now, some will be useful for the next campaign. I'm not a superstar on Scout. I haven't even broken the 5k mark for page views, but I almost did. Basically, what I'm saying is that if I can do the almost 5k campaign, so can you.

Do read Lincoln Cole's blogs on the subject, and get his guide too. He's one of the superheroes of Scout, I'm more like a plucky sidekick! 

Things that are free that will help your campaign right now:

Tweet. I know, Twitter is saturated with promos, but it really can help and you don't even need followers to do it. Make an image to post that's max 1024 x 512 Pixels. It should have your cover on it and not have too many words. 

In the message of your tweet, put the link to Scout, tagline, and mix and match from useful hashtags. Here's some suggestions: #Suspense #BookWorld #BookLovers #Bibliophile #FreeBooks #BookAddict #EBooks #KindleBargain #GoodReads #Paranormal #Mystery #amreading
I didn't tweet everyday, but I'd fire off a few with different hashtags everytime I had a slump.

Facebook. I don't post all the dang time on Facebook, but I do post a few times through the month to my personal and author pages. Since I was giving the book away for free regardless of selection, I joined a small herd of "free eBook" type facebook groups and posted to all of them twice during the campaign. If you aren't doing a free launch, look for genre pages and post there. Once again, you don't need a ton of followers to do this.

Blog. I had several blog posts during my campaign, and mentioned my Scout book.

Inexpensive marketing. I used Readper for 7.50 and got the biggest bump to my page views. Only drawback is that you must book it like the first day of your campaign. Author Shout is $10 and will tweet on your behalf for 30 days. (Be aware most of their traffic will fall into "direct link" traffic) This time I did MelRock's 15 day promo for $30. I think that's why I almost broke 5k this time around.

For your next campaign or book launch:

Create a newsletter. I need to get back to growing mine, but I've been busy. I only have about 1500 subscribers, but by my best calculations, that got me about 1k nominations. Nothing to sneeze at. I grew my subscribers with Instafreebie. I have two books there, both short. One is a novelette that was previously published. One is a book of 5 eclectic short stories I didn't have anything else to do with. Subscribers from Instafreebie like free books. That means they like the chance of getting your Scout book for free.

Here's the final stats for Ghost:


The thing to remember is that for every peak on there, I did something. In the beginning, that's personal facebook, MelRock, and Author Shout. After that, every peak, no matter how small was from an action I took. Either sending a newsletter to a third of my subscriber list, posting on free eBook Facebook pages, blogging, or tweeting. They may not be giant bumps and I didn't end up with a 10k campaign, but I got a solid campaign and only spent $45. Yes, you can "set and forget." That's a legit way to go, but you can also drive more traffic in if you work on it.

Hope that helps a bit! I've got Ghost 2 back from the editor and am tidying it up to get it ready for Scout. I'll be back in the ranks soon.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AnnMPratley said:


> First off, Julianne - amazing story! Review is on Amazon plus http://annseeepc.wixsite.com/readingisbliss/single-post/GhostInThePark
> 
> I just nominated top three books on Steve's list, all of which look amazing .... so much talent in this group!


Ann, you are awesome, and I can certainly see where my uptick in sales the past couple of days has come from. Thank you so much for the lovely review. You have made my day!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks! I was disappointed it was only listed in one category when it was free (Nick had three) but I decided to wait and see what happened when it went paid, and now it's in three categories. It was weird that it showed up in psychics but not ghosts, but now it's in both, so I'm happy enough!


No problem! (For anyone who wasn't aware - I wasn't when I first published! - if you want to see the full list of categories that you're in, you can scroll right down to the bottom of your product page.)

Personally, I think it might still be worth contacting kdp to add some more Kindle Store categories. As I understand it, at the moment, if someone is browsing the Kindle Store (as opposed to the general book store) they will only see your book in that one category. (So, not in the ghost category you mentioned.) Plus, if you get into a couple more, it means you'll be listed in more categories if you do another free promo


----------



## MladenR

Just nominated:

The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis

Good luck to all


----------



## Carleton Chinner

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, Mark, and anyone else who's interested. Here's a big, verbose, crazy post about how to get more nominations without spending an arm and a leg.


Wow! Thanks for all the useful info, Julianne. I can see how your efforts paid off.

So much for me to try out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
6 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
9 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
9 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
9 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
12 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
12 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
12 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
13 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
13 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
13 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
23 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
26 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
26 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## HeyImBen

Had an open slot since Jack's campaign ended. 

Nominated: All for Love by Cecilia Hopkins

Julianne, thank you for your post on garnering more nominations without breaking the bank. 
Lot of great information there to pore over.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Current Nominations:

_Freyja's Torc
Dislocated
The Darwin Project_

I was sad to see a few more of my picks didn't make it, but I'm glad to see the Scout Editor activity picking up again. I wonder if _Just Jilted_ will be the only selection made during August. What's the lowest number of books they've picked in a given month? I might have to look at Lincoln's chart again I guess.

Whether I'm selected or not, I'm feeling pretty good. I know that while I don't have oodles to spend in marketing, a good cover and excerpt can get you a decent chunk of views. With two experiences behind me, I'm thinking I have a much better grasp of what to do on a third go-around.


----------



## HeyImBen

When during your campaign is it best to use Readper?


----------



## Decon

CRex896 said:


> Current Nominations:
> 
> _Freyja's Torc
> Dislocated
> The Darwin Project_
> 
> I was sad to see a few more of my picks didn't make it, but I'm glad to see the Scout Editor activity picking up again. I wonder if _Just Jilted_ will be the only selection made during August. What's the lowest number of books they've picked in a given month? I might have to look at Lincoln's chart again I guess.


Last August they picked 3 books. August seems to be a bad month, perhaps because of holidays. The average seems to be about 7 per month. Some of the later August entries won't be considered and get an answer until September. Sometimes they'll pick two books on the same day. In a normal month they don't seem to go much more than a week without picking something.

The Fallen Child is still in review and that campaign finished the same day as Just Jilted, I think on the 18th Aug?


----------



## Used To Be BH

HeyImBen said:


> When during your campaign is it best to use Readper?


I haven't used it for KS yet, but reports from those who have are good.


----------



## margiebk

HeyImBen said:


> When during your campaign is it best to use Readper?


If I were to do this again, I would start Readper right at the beginning of my campaign. At least sign up a couple days before a Saturday. The Readper newsletter comes out early Saturday morning, and was definitely responsible for the biggest spikes in my page views. I signed up for 3 Saturday newsletters, which costs more than 7.50, but it's worth it if you ask me. But then, I think you should get as much advertising as you can afford because the Scout campaign is a great opportunity to begin building an audience.

Lincoln Cole wrote a great guide on the various advertising options: https://www.lincolncole.net/tools/kindle-scout-insider-promotional-services-list

Good luck!


----------



## HeyImBen

Bill and Margie, thank you for your response and the link to Lincoln's guide. I went ahead and booked my promo early. Also booked with Mel Rockett and Author Shout. Here goes nothing.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kyrrimar said:


> Oh my gosh! That will be my mom's first book, too. She nominated that one. She loves me and voted for my gaslamp fantasy, but I know Just Jilted is much more to her reading tastes. lol Congrats to Lila James!
> 
> Let's see if i can figure out how to put an image of Wolf's Oath here... uhm...nope. Not enough brain cells today. Help?


If you want an easy way to add a pic to your post, host the pic on Postimage.org for free, and it will generate link code for everything. Their "hotlink for forums" code works well for the body of the message on Kboards.

If you want to add to your signature, that's more complicated.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MelanieCellier said:


> No problem! (For anyone who wasn't aware - I wasn't when I first published! - if you want to see the full list of categories that you're in, you can scroll right down to the bottom of your product page.)
> 
> Personally, I think it might still be worth contacting kdp to add some more Kindle Store categories. As I understand it, at the moment, if someone is browsing the Kindle Store (as opposed to the general book store) they will only see your book in that one category. (So, not in the ghost category you mentioned.) Plus, if you get into a couple more, it means you'll be listed in more categories if you do another free promo


Excellent point. I'll definitely be doing more promos. I emailed them today to ask for two additional Kindle Store categories. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Well, it's a no for The Hills of Mare Imbrium. 
It was what I was expecting, but I think I'll sulk a little while. There may be ice cream involved.

Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room. I hope you make it past the end of the August drought and get the answer you are looking for.

I''ll be making my way over to the My Book Wasn't Accepted thread


----------



## C. J. Sears

Carleton Chinner said:


> Well, it's a no for The Hills of Mare Imbrium.
> It was what I was expecting, but I think I'll sulk a little while. There may be ice cream involved.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room. I hope you make it past the end of the August drought and get the answer you are looking for.
> 
> I''ll be making my way over to the My Book Wasn't Accepted thread


Just saw the news. Sorry your book didn't make it, Carleton. As a fan of space opera like _Mass Effect_, it's a shame that yours didn't get selected. Given that _Calsufer_, another from that genre, didn't make it either, I'm guessing it's not what they're after at the present time.

Best of fortune to you with the future release!


----------



## margiebk

Carleton Chinner said:


> Well, it's a no for The Hills of Mare Imbrium.
> It was what I was expecting, but I think I'll sulk a little while. There may be ice cream involved.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room. I hope you make it past the end of the August drought and get the answer you are looking for.
> 
> I''ll be making my way over to the My Book Wasn't Accepted thread


I was really sorry to see that, Carleton. I'm a fan of hard sci-fi. Let us know about your next steps.

For me, there will definitely be ice cream and liquor involved.


----------



## Kimjwest

Hey there, Meg

Good luck with your campaign; you're half way there!  
Yeah, I struggled to get the banner at the bottom; my teen son could probably do it for me, but then once he knows I'm trying to publish an erotica book, he'll leave no stone unturned until he finds it and I don't want him to know who his mother really is, you know?  Anyway, I settled for saving it as my profile picture on Kboards for now which is pretty straight forward.  There are instructions a few pages back on how to do The bottom banner.
All the best with your family.
Perseverantia ad finem optatum
Kim


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Carleton Chinner said:


> Well, it's a no for The Hills of Mare Imbrium.
> It was what I was expecting, but I think I'll sulk a little while. There may be ice cream involved.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room. I hope you make it past the end of the August drought and get the answer you are looking for.
> 
> I''ll be making my way over to the My Book Wasn't Accepted thread


Sorry to hear about you book as well as D M Chappele's. I hope you both have a great launch and oodles of sales!


----------



## Kimjwest

HI Carleton

Sorry about your book.  Wishing you all the best when you launch on KDP.
Icecream? Definitely
Liquor? Perhaps
Loaded magnum? Certainly not.  Thank goodness for gun laws in Oz, innit?!

Hope you don't mind me trying to cheer you up.  It will work out.  Was studying a KDP self published book called Wool by Hugh Howey.  He has now sold movie rights and Ridley Scott is the director.  
There is hope!
Kim


----------



## TheJackDublin

Kyrrimar said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I nominated, too! I found this one exceptionally clever. Good luck with it! I think it is a book that my 15 year old daughter will love.
> 
> I haven't been around the kboards much since joining, but you all have to forgive me. I have a child in the hospital and an elderly parent requiring a lot of attention as well. Mark can attest to the fact that I've been driving up and down the state of Michigan for the last two weeks--running with my hair on fire, as my friend, Marcia, puts it. I have noticed views coming to Wolf's Oath from kboards, though, so thanks to those who are checking it out and/or nominating it.


Thanks! I'm pleased with a successful campaign and have moved to the waiting room. Does anybody know where they keep the snacks around here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyImBen

TheJackDublin said:


> Thanks! I'm pleased with a successful campaign and have moved to the waiting room. Does anybody know where they keep the snacks around here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck to you, Jack!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Thanks for all the kind words. 
I'm considering the Kindle Select route and will definitely let you all know when I have it up for a free day. Right now, I'm putting my head down and giving the raw ms a thorough formatting.


@margiebk Sadly, I decided to make August a dry month after having celebrated my 50th in July. The rather tasty single malt I received as a present will have to wait a few more days. Glad to see you're still in the waiting room and hope it's great news


@Kimjwest Strangely enough, Magnum is a rather tasty ice cream in Australia


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Thanks for the extra-helpful post, Julianne. Definitely going to use many of those tips. I signed up on kboards to learn and that's definitely what I'm doing!

I'm a couple of days into my KS campaign for GHOST STAR. Here's my link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K0R7BME788ZC 
Let me know if I'm not supposed to post that and I'll remove the link.

Anyway, best of luck to everyone and thanks for providing an invaluable resource.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Just a quick update... My recent rejected KS submission , Ersha's Revenge (Kindle Edition), is now live on Amazon. My first book in the series, The Liberator's Medallion, will be available for free starting tomorrow. The free days will run 8/30 - 9/1. Here is the link to the page in case you would like to get a copy of Book One http://amzn.to/2s1KXsU Share with anyone you think might like a free copy.

Good luck to all those with books submitted!


----------



## TheJackDublin

Carleton Chinner said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.
> I'm considering the Kindle Select route and will definitely let you all know when I have it up for a free day. Right now, I'm putting my head down and giving the raw ms a thorough formatting.
> 
> @margiebk Sadly, I decided to make August a dry month after having celebrated my 50th in July. The rather tasty single malt I received as a present will have to wait a few more days. Glad to see you're still in the waiting room and hope it's great news
> 
> @Kimjwest Strangely enough, Magnum is a rather tasty ice cream in Australia


That's Freudian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A. N. Other Author

I'm planning a KS campaign to kick off in late September. Hoping someone with Readper experience can answer a quick q.

Is the $50 option in Readper a superstar option to include the "enhanced social media ad buy", or are we better off saving the money for elswhere and sticking with the lower tier options?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. The air pressure was wonky last night due to some sort of a system rolling by and both my wife and I wound up with about two hours worth of sleep. Work today is going to be a joy. Poppa needs some sleep.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
5 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
8 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
8 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
8 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
11 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
11 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
11 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
12 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
12 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
12 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
22 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
25 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
25 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
29 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
29 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: Today is the second last day of my month-long birthday special. Nearly ALL of my independent e-books are available for only 99 cents. That doesn't include my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS, however that book will be available for 99 cents all September long on Amazon.com.


----------



## Steve Vernon

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just a quick update... My recent rejected KS submission , Ersha's Revenge (Kindle Edition), is now live on Amazon. My first book in the series, The Liberator's Medallion, will be available for free starting tomorrow. The free days will run 8/30 - 9/1. Here is the link to the page in case you would like to get a copy of Book One http://amzn.to/2s1KXsU Share with anyone you think might like a free copy.
> 
> Good luck to all those with books submitted!


I grabbed a free copy!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> KELPIE DREAMS, however that book will be available for 99 cents all September long on Amazon.com.


You should set it up on our site so it can be promoted as part of the September promotions post of 99 cent books! I'm not sure how many clicks we can expect, but it will be several thousand people who see them at least!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Top 3 books on Steve's list nominated


----------



## margiebk

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Just a quick update... My recent rejected KS submission , Ersha's Revenge (Kindle Edition), is now live on Amazon. My first book in the series, The Liberator's Medallion, will be available for free starting tomorrow. The free days will run 8/30 - 9/1. Here is the link to the page in case you would like to get a copy of Book One http://amzn.to/2s1KXsU Share with anyone you think might like a free copy.
> 
> Good luck to all those with books submitted!


I'm sorry Ersha's Revenge wasn't selected. Thank you for the free copy of The Liberator's Medallion, which I just "bought." Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## HargrovePerth

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. The air pressure was wonky last night due to some sort of a system rolling by and both my wife and I wound up with about two hours worth of sleep. Work today is going to be a joy. Poppa needs some sleep.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> 5 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> 8 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 8 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 8 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
> 11 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> 11 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> 11 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> 12 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
> 12 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> 12 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 22 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
> 25 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
> 25 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> 29 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!
> 
> please add https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/37BO5S266PZOB Alice Through the Glass Darkly. Thank you!
> 
> **************
> PS: Today is the second last day of my month-long birthday special. Nearly ALL of my independent e-books are available for only 99 cents. That doesn't include my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS, however that book will be available for 99 cents all September long on Amazon.com.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> I grabbed a free copy!


Thanks, Steve. Love reading your daily post and am grateful for your hard work in putting together the nomination list. Makes it easier for all to post and nominate! You are a gem!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

margiebk said:


> I'm sorry Ersha's Revenge wasn't selected. Thank you for the free copy of The Liberator's Medallion, which I just "bought." Looking forward to reading it!


Glad you picked one up! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Glad you picked one up! Hope you enjoy it.


Good luck with your launch!


----------



## Alan Felyk

Has anybody made any guesses (educated or otherwise) as to what the average KS ratio of page views to nominations is?


----------



## Decon

Alan Felyk said:


> Has anybody made any guesses (educated or otherwise) as to what the average KS ratio of page views to nominations is?


Not a clue, and it's unlikely they will ever tell us. I think it's a given that external views provide more nominations, at least in the early stages of the campaign. Also nominations are cumulative. That's easy to deduce from my own stats and the graphs that others have shared, when 100 down to 30 views per day in the middle period will keep you on H&T. (I think that someone wayback said KS confirmed nominations were cumulative throughout for the H&T) Get to the last few days and nearly all landings will be nominations as scouters go for the free books.


----------



## [email protected]

HELP!!! I just started my first KS campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H ) but one of my nominators said it won't take the vote because they have a Amazon.ca account and most of my people are Canadians but I have an amazon.com account too so I may have set it up using that. Did I screw up doing that? Have you or anyone had any experience with this? I am freaking out a little bit. Hope you can help.


----------



## Steve Vernon

[email protected] said:


> HELP!!! I just started my first KS campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H ) but one of my nominators said it won't take the vote because they have a Amazon.ca account and most of my people are Canadians but I have an amazon.com account too so I may have set it up using that. Did I screw up doing that? Have you or anyone had any experience with this? I am freaking out a little bit. Hope you can help.


I nominate all of the time and don't have any problem doing so.

My advice to you would be to contact a couple of your Canadian friends with Amazon.ca accounts and get THEM to nominate and see if it lets them do it. I'd offer to guinea pig for you, but I've got an Amazon.com account.

Let me know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Decon

[email protected] said:


> HELP!!! I just started my first KS campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H ) but one of my nominators said it won't take the vote because they have a Amazon.ca account and most of my people are Canadians but I have an amazon.com account too so I may have set it up using that. Did I screw up doing that? Have you or anyone had any experience with this? I am freaking out a little bit. Hope you can help.


I'm in Brazil and there is an Amazon br site, but it doesn't stop me nominating. People from the UK voted for me who are enrolled with Amazon uk.

I'd be surprised if it was a problem, but you never know.

Edit. Just had a thought, when you go to the site, if you are not signed in then you can't nominate. When I clicked sign on, all it asked me to do was to put in my password for my amazon account as Amazon knew it was me from my IP and email address on the computer I was using. I imagine all they need is an email associated with your Amazon account wherever it is held, and your password.

Ask your friend if he signed in. My guess is that we lose a lot of external nominations that way because people go to the site expecting just to press nominate. If I put another book up, I would address that in my ads.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Decon said:


> Not a clue, and it's unlikely they will ever tell us. I think it's a given that external views provide more nominations, at least in the early stages of the campaign. Also nominations are cumulative. That's easy to deduce from my own stats and the graphs that others have shared, when 100 down to 30 views per day in the middle period will keep you on H&T. (I think that someone wayback said KS confirmed nominations were cumulative throughout for the H&T) Get to the last few days and nearly all landings will be nominations as scouters go for the free books.


Decon, I suspect you're right about the cumulative effect of nominations. It would mirror the way that sales rankings seem to be calculated by Amazon's Kindle Store. My five-year-old book can leapfrog 500,000 books with just one sale on a particular day. Over the years, in talking with other authors, I've determined that the number of book reviews serves as a surprisingly accurate reflection of book sales. Multiply the number of reviews for a book by 200 and you'll have a pretty good dart board guess when it comes to total sales/giveaways.


----------



## Kimjwest

[email protected] said:


> HELP!!! I just started my first KS campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H ) but one of my nominators said it won't take the vote because they have a Amazon.ca account and most of my people are Canadians but I have an amazon.com account too so I may have set it up using that. Did I screw up doing that? Have you or anyone had any experience with this? I am freaking out a little bit. Hope you can help.


sx

Have they actually tried or are they assuming it can't be done? I'm getting nominations from UK, Nigeria, South Africa, Japan etc. Once they click "nominate", it will take them to a sign in page. They just enter their sign in details as they usually do when they shop.
Perhaps Amazon should also enable the nomination feature from the Kindle app in future. It would make it easier for voters.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thursday and I am on the run.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
4 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
7 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
7 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
7 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
10 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
10 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
10 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
11 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
11 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
11 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
21 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
24 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
24 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
28 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
28 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************
PS: Today is the last day of my month-long birthday special. Nearly ALL of my independent e-books are available for only 99 cents. That doesn't include my Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS, however that book will be available for 99 cents all September long on Amazon.com.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Well, I can officially say that the KS visibility did nothing for me on launch day.  I had ZERO purchases of my new book and only 39 purchases of my free book (Book 1 in the series.)  Not that I expected hundreds of people to suddenly buy it, but I thought at least I would get one or two and at least double what I normally get for the free book.  Oh well, so goes life!


----------



## HeyImBen

I'm curious, and forgive me if it's been mentioned in the prior 800 plus pages, but has anyone enrolled in KU noticed an uptick in page reads for your other books while your campaign is ongoing? Good grief what a long question.

And Declan, thank you for the formula for getting the book's image in our signature.


----------



## ID Johnson

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Well, I can officially say that the KS visibility did nothing for me on launch day. I had ZERO purchases of my new book and only 39 purchases of my free book (Book 1 in the series.) Not that I expected hundreds of people to suddenly buy it, but I thought at least I would get one or two and at least double what I normally get for the free book. Oh well, so goes life!


What price point did you launch at? Most people who have had highly successful launches have started at 99 cents for at least a week or two. This helps build momentum and make your ranking "stickier." I think a lot of KS readers like free, and they might be willing to spend a buck or two but probably not much more on an author they likely aren't familiar with. So to make the email KS sends out really have an impact, the price needs to be pretty low when it's sent. It also might have to do with people not realizing Book 1 was free yesterday and not wanting to buy Book 2 without having read it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

HeyImBen said:


> I'm curious, and forgive me if it's been mentioned in the prior 800 plus pages, but has anyone enrolled in KU noticed an uptick in page reads for your other books while your campaign is ongoing? Good grief what a long question.
> 
> And Declan, thank you for the formula for getting the book's image in our signature.


Yes, I get an uptick in Page reads from my other books and usually sell a few more digital than usual while I have a campaign going. If your book looks good and has a good excerpt, readers will go looking for what other books you have.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

WasAnn said:


> I read through the first dozen or so pages, did a few searches, and still don't know if it's been covered in this thread. Pardon for any redundancy.
> 
> I've been considering KS for a while. (Yeah, I know, I rejected the TP offers, but I really like this whole notion). I've got the first book written, second book half done, third book plotted. Now I'd like to research the process.
> 
> Is there a post in here or place I can look where the wisdom of this thread has been distilled? I'm now looking at the offerings in KS from this thread and voting, which I've done before, but I'd like to do this right if I'm going to do it. Lots of experience here.
> 
> Thanks all!


Lincoln Cole is our master distiller. Google him to find his blog and I really recommend grabbing a copy of his eBook guide as well.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

ID Johnson said:


> What price point did you launch at? Most people who have had highly successful launches have started at 99 cents for at least a week or two. This helps build momentum and make your ranking "stickier." I think a lot of KS readers like free, and they might be willing to spend a buck or two but probably not much more on an author they likely aren't familiar with. So to make the email KS sends out really have an impact, the price needs to be pretty low when it's sent. It also might have to do with people not realizing Book 1 was free yesterday and not wanting to buy Book 2 without having read it.


I am priced at $2.99. I had thought with book 1 being free, that would prompt people to grab book one and have the motivation to get book 2. Clearly, that didn't work. If I still end up with no movement might reduce my KDP select to the 35% royalty and try to .99. The .99 cents never worked for my first book, so didn't think to try it again.


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Well, I can officially say that the KS visibility did nothing for me on launch day. I had ZERO purchases of my new book and only 39 purchases of my free book (Book 1 in the series.) Not that I expected hundreds of people to suddenly buy it, but I thought at least I would get one or two and at least double what I normally get for the free book. Oh well, so goes life!


I can see why that would be disappointing, but there are some factors to consider:

First, I agree with ID Johnson that it may be best to have a lower price at release. That's always worked well for me. I'm not a big fan of free, but I do $0.99, and I think that's what made my last launch such a success. EDIT: I just saw your post that says Ersha's Revenge is $2.99. *It's actually $4.99, at least according to what I'm seeing*.

Second, has your email to KS nominators not gone out yet? That's usually good for a burst of interest, but some might have been deterred by the price point.

Third, free doesn't work like it used to. Some people have had success offered their Scout book free to nominators, but offering a different book for free may not have the same effect. It's the preceding book in the same series, so I see your logic, but another book isn't necessarily going to get that Scout boost.

If I were you, I'd check out the promo sites to see who takes new releases, and/or I'd drop the price, but that's just me.

Keep in mind that it takes time to build a following. Your books look like good material, but it still usually takes a while to really catch fire, KS or no KS. It took me four years and about seven full-length books to have what felt to me like real success. Don't be discouraged! Keep writing, do what you can to promote. You've definitely got a shot. It's easy to forget that when sales don't pour in right away.


----------



## lincolnjcole

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I am priced at $2.99. I had thought with book 1 being free, that would prompt people to grab book one and have the motivation to get book 2. Clearly, that didn't work. If I still end up with no movement might reduce my KDP select to the 35% royalty and try to .99. The .99 cents never worked for my first book, so didn't think to try it again.


Free is a really weak point now and very rarely do people get book 1 free and then go on to read book 2 or further into a series. That used to be a major selling point, but not anymore.

Free sales, on the other hand, can work a little bit better. Temporarily free plus the right promotions can get people reading into a series.

Another thing if you go the 99 cent route: check out Pronoun. They are free to distribute to (and in fact you can distribute off the bat at 0 on amazon) but if you go the 99 cent route, you get paid 70% royalites from it (so 69 cents per sale instead of the 35 cents amazon will give YOU).

Why?

Two reasons:

1) Macmillan distributes through Amazon, but they don't have the same crappy deal that amazon offers indies. Since they are a company they don't have to deal with the manipulations and BS that Amazon forces down the throats of indie authors (35%? give me a break)

2) Pronoun is an offshoot of the company and they aren't really trying to take your money from you. The crappy things from them are international sales (which are lower than us sales through them) and a paypal transaction fee to get paid that caps out at 2 dollars.

D2D and Smashwords take a chunk from you for distribution costs (10%, which actually amounts to 15% of the money you would get paid) so Pronoun actually offers a better deal. They also build great looking books with word documents and their interface is incredibly sleek and friendly. On top of that, they also offer some cool email updates and a cool search feature for keywords that can show you how popular keywords are. I wrote about using them Here.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Bill Hiatt said:


> I can see why that would be disappointing, but there are some factors to consider:
> 
> First, I agree with ID Johnson that it may be best to have a lower price at release. That's always worked well for me. I'm not a big fan of free, but I do $0.99, and I think that's what made my last launch such a success. EDIT: I just saw your post that says Ersha's Revenge is $2.99. *It's actually $4.99, at least according to what I'm seeing*.
> 
> Second, has your email to KS nominators not gone out yet? That's usually good for a burst of interest, but some might have been deterred by the price point.
> 
> Third, free doesn't work like it used to. Some people have had success offered their Scout book free to nominators, but offering a different book for free may not have the same effect. It's the preceding book in the same series, so I see your logic, but another book isn't necessarily going to get that Scout boost.
> 
> If I were you, I'd check out the promo sites to see who takes new releases, and/or I'd drop the price, but that's just me.
> 
> Keep in mind that it takes time to build a following. Your books look like good material, but it still usually takes a while to really catch fire, KS or no KS. It took me four years and about seven full-length books to have what felt to me like real success. Don't be discouraged! Keep writing, do what you can to promote. You've definitely got a shot. It's easy to forget that when sales don't pour in right away.


Thanks for the info. And YIKES! I thought I had it listed at $2.99. I had to reach out to Customer Support for another issue so it must have gotten messed up in the process. I have submitted for the change. My email did got out, but now it appears I might have wasted it with the wrong price listed. Sigh. I will take all the advice listed from you and others and see if I can make a course correction.


----------



## [email protected]

Just wanted to thank Steve Vernon for including my book on his daily list and doing his service to the Kindle Scout campaigners. It's a great thing you do Steve and it is working for my book, The Happy Hammock, (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H) and I am able to reciprocate and support others too! Love that. 
I am blogging about my KS experience almost daily here in my own slightly bewildered but amusing style, with all I am learning and for any who are interested: https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/blog/


----------



## Decon

Not sure what time the office closes over at KS, but it's looking like only 1 book chosen for August. I hope it's not a trend and they are slowing down building their catalogue.

Talking about the benfits of going with KU free days during a launch, here's some food for thought. I was lucky enough to discover the value of twitter for promos during the KU campaign. Long and short is, normally if I set a free day and forget it, I get 50/100 downloads and maybe 2/4 sales the following day. Bear in mind the free day I've just twittered, the book is priced at $4.99, and I had just over 1000 free downloads.  The following 2 day tail produced 18 sales @$3.42 royalty. So a successful free campaign can get you a chart position, even though it will fade, but on the way down you'll pick up a few more sales and more importantly page reads.

Here's the other point. With free promo sites that produce the goods, many have a minimum number of reviews required to consider you for inclusion. However, if your book is new, many will accept you during the first 30 days. Now I know you run the risk of a drive-by low star review from free, but the majority are fair, and it's reviews you need to shake off that newby tag the makes the book an unknown quantity. 

I went with freebooksy a while back and had 5000 free downloads on a new book. It was priced at $2.99 normally and over the next few days after free, I had 98 paid sales and thousands of page reads for an ad costing $80. The main thing is that I soon garnered 10 reviews from those free and paid downloads and they were verified reviews. I'd have been prepared to accept a loss on that advert just to get the reviews coming in, as it is only then you can really start to promote.

What I'll be doing if I'm rejected is making it free in the first day and I'll put my own ads on all the social media sites I used to promote my campaign, besides the email that goes out from KU, and I lead the ad with saying something to the effect that as a thank you to all those who nominated me, I'll be making it free for the day. If that doesn't work, nothing will.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thanks for the info. And YIKES! I thought I had it listed at $2.99. I had to reach out to Customer Support for another issue so it must have gotten messed up in the process. I have submitted for the change. My email did got out, but now it appears I might have wasted it with the wrong price listed. Sigh. I will take all the advice listed from you and others and see if I can make a course correction.


There's definitely some weirdness going on with the pricing engine, I got an email this morning telling me that The Hills of Mare Imbrium has gone live. When I checked it, my set price of $2.99 is now showing as $3.18 for the US market. I've also sent a query through to Customer Support. Let's see what we get back.


----------



## Decon

Carleton Chinner said:


> There's definitely some weirdness going on with the pricing engine, I got an email this morning telling me that The Hills of Mare Imbrium has gone live. When I checked it, my set price of $2.99 is now showing as $3.18 for the US market. I've also sent a query through to Customer Support. Let's see what we get back.


That price you set for .com is only shown in the US from US IPs. You are viewing from Australia and I'm viewing from Brazil, so it will show slightly over the .com price, when when viewed on .com from where you are. There must be something to do with aditional cost for oustside territory sales, but what you are seeing is normal.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> That price you set for .com is only shown in the US from US IPs. You are viewing from Austalia and I'm viewing from Brazil, so it will show slightly over the .com price, when when viewed on .com from where you are. There must be something to do with aditional cost for outside territory sales, but what you are seeing is normal.


Yep. Declan has it right I forgot about the geofencing. The US $3.18 is exactly $3.99 in Australian dollars, which is what is shows for on the .com.au site.

Which also means that the ISP I recently moved to is implementing geofencing correctly, unlike my previous provider. So long $2.99 books, I'll miss you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I am eagerly looking forward to a long weekend.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
3 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
6 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
6 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
6 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
9 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
9 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
9 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
10 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
10 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
10 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
20 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
23 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
23 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
27 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
27 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************

My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS will be available all September on Amazon.com for a mere 99 cents. Grab a copy while it's cheap!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Nominated: Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard

Best of luck, Ketheryn!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark for your nomination for The Darwin Project.!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

MladenR said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er by Jack Dublin
> The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 
> Good luck to all


Thanks for the nomination!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

The Darwin Project is having a reasonable run, at least I think it is.

It took me a few days to get my act together, but the pace over the last 10 - 12 days has been very good. I'd insert a snip if I knew how.  478 hours out of 624 in Hot and Trending, 5.9K page views.

Three days remaining.

It's been a very interesting campaign, working through different marketing approaches and monitoring the impact on Scout. This last week I've been sending out my newsletter to slices of my subscriber list [1,000 every second day], and that seems to be working.


----------



## JDMatheny

JohnHindmarsh said:


> The Darwin Project is having a reasonable run, at least I think it is.
> 
> It took me a few days to get my act together, but the pace over the last 10 - 12 days has been very good. I'd insert a snip if I knew how.  478 hours out of 624 in Hot and Trending, 5.9K page views.
> 
> Three days remaining.
> 
> It's been a very interesting campaign, working through different marketing approaches and monitoring the impact on Scout. This last week I've been sending out my newsletter to slices of my subscriber list [1,000 every second day], and that seems to be working.


Those are some good numbers. It's an interesting book with a catchy cover. Got it on my nomination list.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

JDMatheny said:


> Those are some good numbers. It's an interesting book with a catchy cover. Got it on my nomination list.


Thanks for your comments - and for your nomination.


----------



## HeyImBen

So yesterday and today I've been contacting some of the regular promo sites to see if any would be interested in promoting a Kindle Scout campaign. I 
figured there's no harm in asking even though KS is not in their wheelhouse. Freebooksy said nada. Still waiting to hear from ENT and OHFB. Vinny from Awesome Gang
was kind enough to set me up with a promo for Labor Day. I didn't see AG in Lincoln's promotional services list so I'm not sure what to expect but I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## ID Johnson

HeyImBen said:


> So yesterday and today I've been contacting some of the regular promo sites to see if any would be interested in promoting a Kindle Scout campaign. I
> figured there's no harm in asking even though KS is not in their wheelhouse. Freebooksy said nada. Still waiting to hear from ENT and OHFB. Vinny from Awesome Gang
> was kind enough to set me up with a promo for Labor Day. I didn't see AG in Lincoln's promotional services list so I'm not sure what to expect but I figure it can't hurt.


Books Butterfly has one that I don't think they advertise. If you do a search for them on KBoards, you'll see people aren't always over the moon with their services, but I usually have good luck with them. Genre Pulse has a KS promo, too, and it can be hit or miss, but James is a pretty good guy to work with. I wouldn't book without a coupon, though, and I think you get one when you visit their page and start to leave. The program is called Scout Boost. Good luck!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I need to get up on the roof for a second round of caulking on two skylights. I'm also hoping to yank the last of a nasty stump. AND I need to get a couple of thousand words written for my new manuscript. I've got a long weekend, thanks to Labor Day, but that doesn't mean I'm on vacation. Writers can't even SPELL vacashu..., vaka...vaya-con-cation.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
2 days left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
5 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
5 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
5 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
8 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
8 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
8 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
9 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
9 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
9 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
19 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
19 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
22 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
22 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
26 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
26 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
29 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************

PS: My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS will be available all September on Amazon.com for a mere 99 cents. Grab a copy while it's cheap!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JohnHindmarsh said:


> The Darwin Project is having a reasonable run, at least I think it is.
> 
> It took me a few days to get my act together, but the pace over the last 10 - 12 days has been very good. I'd insert a snip if I knew how.  478 hours out of 624 in Hot and Trending, 5.9K page views.
> 
> Three days remaining.
> 
> It's been a very interesting campaign, working through different marketing approaches and monitoring the impact on Scout. This last week I've been sending out my newsletter to slices of my subscriber list [1,000 every second day], and that seems to be working.


I nominated it. I love the title and the cover is a good one, Good Luck Dan


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Nominated "The Darwin Project." Best of luck, John!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Sunday and I did manage to get the skylights sealed up. Ought to be no more leaks as the autumnal rainy season hits.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
4 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
4 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
4 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
7 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
7 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
7 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
8 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
8 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
8 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
18 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
18 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
21 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
21 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
25 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
25 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
28 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************

PS: My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS will be available all September on Amazon.com for a mere 99 cents. Grab a copy while it's cheap!


----------



## Kimjwest

Nominations done.  Good luck, Darwin Project.  Looks like a winner.
Kim


----------



## C. J. Sears

Top 3 nominated.



JohnHindmarsh said:


> The Darwin Project is having a reasonable run, at least I think it is.
> 
> It took me a few days to get my act together, but the pace over the last 10 - 12 days has been very good. I'd insert a snip if I knew how.  478 hours out of 624 in Hot and Trending, 5.9K page views.
> 
> Three days remaining.
> 
> It's been a very interesting campaign, working through different marketing approaches and monitoring the impact on Scout. This last week I've been sending out my newsletter to slices of my subscriber list [1,000 every second day], and that seems to be working.


Your campaign certainly looks like a well-oiled machine.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lincolnjcole said:


> Free is a really weak point now and very rarely do people get book 1 free and then go on to read book 2 or further into a series. That used to be a major selling point, but not anymore.
> 
> Free sales, on the other hand, can work a little bit better. Temporarily free plus the right promotions can get people reading into a series.
> 
> Another thing if you go the 99 cent route: check out Pronoun. They are free to distribute to (and in fact you can distribute off the bat at 0 on amazon) but if you go the 99 cent route, you get paid 70% royalites from it (so 69 cents per sale instead of the 35 cents amazon will give YOU).
> 
> Why?
> 
> Two reasons:
> 
> 1) Macmillan distributes through Amazon, but they don't have the same crappy deal that amazon offers indies. Since they are a company they don't have to deal with the manipulations and BS that Amazon forces down the throats of indie authors (35%? give me a break)
> 
> 2) Pronoun is an offshoot of the company and they aren't really trying to take your money from you. The crappy things from them are international sales (which are lower than us sales through them) and a paypal transaction fee to get paid that caps out at 2 dollars.
> 
> D2D and Smashwords take a chunk from you for distribution costs (10%, which actually amounts to 15% of the money you would get paid) so Pronoun actually offers a better deal. They also build great looking books with word documents and their interface is incredibly sleek and friendly. On top of that, they also offer some cool email updates and a cool search feature for keywords that can show you how popular keywords are. I wrote about using them Here.


Hi Lincoln,

Can you clarify the free 'thing'? I have never had any of my books free but I have read a lot about how sucessful many were in offering the 1st in a series as free to introduce readers to it. I have the second in my first series ready to release and was thinking of deploying that strategy but your comments concern me.
As far as going wide - authors should know they will miss out on the KU money as maligned as the program is. Best to all, Dan


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

C. J. Sears said:


> Top 3 nominated.
> 
> Your campaign certainly looks like a well-oiled machine.


It took me a while to get that machine designed and running. 
Thanks Dan, Roger, Kim and CJ for support.

And extra thanks to Steve for your list.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi Lincoln,
> 
> Can you clarify the free 'thing'? I have never had any of my books free but I have read a lot about how sucessful many were in offering the 1st in a series as free to introduce readers to it. I have the second in my first series ready to release and was thinking of deploying that strategy but your comments concern me.
> As far as going wide - authors should know they will miss out on the KU money as maligned as the program is. Best to all, Dan


Sure:

So, a strategy that many authors have employed in the past was to make the first book in a series free with later books in the series being up in price (3.99 or higher) to make up the cost of that first book. If you google it, you'll find tons of articles suggesting it from years past.

The problem is: it doesn't work as well anymore.

Amazon USED to have free books in the same charts as other books. They also USED to have also-bought lists between free and not-free crossover.

Customer USED to get free books to try out new authors and then go on to read things they enjoy.

Now, Amazon has separate charts for free books vs paid, which means if you are giving away free books then it won't build up also-boughts with paid books, and it also freezes your books paid ranking while it has a free ranking in the stores. Sure, you could say that 'well, people who get book 1 free are going to go on to read the rest of the series, right?'

Mostly wrong. The problem is, there is so MUCH free stuff out there, that most people don't even go to or browse the free charts like they used to. If they do, they often download hundreds of things and might never even notice your book again. Even if they read your book, when they see that the series is 3.99 for the next book, they might just say "no thanks" even if your book is great.

That strategy used to be powerful, but amazon fixed their system so it isn't. Where free works NOW are short term deals, especially if you can get a bookbub. People go to bookbub to find things they actually want to read, so if you get a lot of downloads there you might get a lot of sell-through to your series.

Also, having just two books, you probably shouldn't discount the first book to free yet. When you have 4-5 books it's better, because often times readers won't want to invest in a series until they know it is going to run for a while. The whole Netflix style of content consumption means people like to binge.

In general, if you're going to go the free route, I would recommend the 99 cent route instead. It's still super cheap, and if you go with Pronoun (here is my guide of it) then you can still keep your 70% royalties even while heavily discounting your entry book.

Many readers will consider your book (and series) cheap if you go the permafree route. That being said, it still can be useful, but don't expect for Amazon to sell your series for you just because you make it free.



Dan Petrosini author said:


> As far as going wide - authors should know they will miss out on the KU money as maligned as the program is.


The program is incredibly powerful for finding readers who might not otherwise give your book a chance, but the reason people dislike it is because scammers basically rob legit authors and amazon doesn't really care, and every month the KU payout drops.

You do "miss out" on KU payout, but if you have a decent reach in other markets, then that can more than makeup for the loss. One huge thing of note is that while, yes, Amazon controls 60-70% of the market, if you ONLY go with KU then you are cutting out 30% of the market. A reader MIGHT not buy your book on Amazon if it isn't in KU, but a reader definitely can't buy your book on Apple/Google/Nook/Kobo/Tolino/Overdrive/Scribd/etc if you go exclusive to Amazon. I wrote a guide about the easiest way to take your books wide if you are in KU and getting tired of Amazon.


----------



## Carey Lewis

lincolnjcole said:



> The program is incredibly powerful for finding readers who might not otherwise give your book a chance, but the reason people dislike it is because scammers basically rob legit authors and amazon doesn't really care, and every month the KU payout drops.
> 
> You do "miss out" on KU payout, but if you have a decent reach in other markets, then that can more than makeup for the loss. One huge thing of note is that while, yes, Amazon controls 60-70% of the market, if you ONLY go with KU then you are cutting out 30% of the market. A reader MIGHT not buy your book on Amazon if it isn't in KU, but a reader definitely can't buy your book on Apple/Google/Nook/Kobo/Tolino/Overdrive/Scribd/etc if you go exclusive to Amazon. I wrote a guide about the easiest way to take your books wide if you are in KU and getting tired of Amazon.


Not only that, but from what I could tell, there's only a few genres that do well in KU (mostly romance, paranormal, and sci-fi). It's my belief KU has become so saturated with these genres, it's not worth it for readers of other genres to get, or keep, a subscription.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lincolnjcole said:


> Sure:
> 
> So, a strategy that many authors have employed in the past was to make the first book in a series free with later books in the series being up in price (3.99 or higher) to make up the cost of that first book. If you google it, you'll find tons of articles suggesting it from years past.
> 
> The problem is: it doesn't work as well anymore.
> 
> Amazon USED to have free books in the same charts as other books. They also USED to have also-bought lists between free and not-free crossover.
> 
> Customer USED to get free books to try out new authors and then go on to read things they enjoy.
> 
> Now, Amazon has separate charts for free books vs paid, which means if you are giving away free books then it won't build up also-boughts with paid books, and it also freezes your books paid ranking while it has a free ranking in the stores. Sure, you could say that 'well, people who get book 1 free are going to go on to read the rest of the series, right?'
> 
> Mostly wrong. The problem is, there is so MUCH free stuff out there, that most people don't even go to or browse the free charts like they used to. If they do, they often download hundreds of things and might never even notice your book again. Even if they read your book, when they see that the series is 3.99 for the next book, they might just say "no thanks" even if your book is great.
> 
> That strategy used to be powerful, but amazon fixed their system so it isn't. Where free works NOW are short term deals, especially if you can get a bookbub. People go to bookbub to find things they actually want to read, so if you get a lot of downloads there you might get a lot of sell-through to your series.
> 
> Also, having just two books, you probably shouldn't discount the first book to free yet. When you have 4-5 books it's better, because often times readers won't want to invest in a series until they know it is going to run for a while. The whole Netflix style of content consumption means people like to binge.
> 
> In general, if you're going to go the free route, I would recommend the 99 cent route instead. It's still super cheap, and if you go with Pronoun (here is my guide of it) then you can still keep your 70% royalties even while heavily discounting your entry book.
> 
> Many readers will consider your book (and series) cheap if you go the permafree route. That being said, it still can be useful, but don't expect for Amazon to sell your series for you just because you make it free.
> 
> The program is incredibly powerful for finding readers who might not otherwise give your book a chance, but the reason people dislike it is because scammers basically rob legit authors and amazon doesn't really care, and every month the KU payout drops.
> 
> You do "miss out" on KU payout, but if you have a decent reach in other markets, then that can more than makeup for the loss. One huge thing of note is that while, yes, Amazon controls 60-70% of the market, if you ONLY go with KU then you are cutting out 30% of the market. A reader MIGHT not buy your book on Amazon if it isn't in KU, but a reader definitely can't buy your book on Apple/Google/Nook/Kobo/Tolino/Overdrive/Scribd/etc if you go exclusive to Amazon. I wrote a guide about the easiest way to take your books wide if you are in KU and getting tired of Amazon.


Thanks for fleshing this out. I was never thinking perma free, so your strategy aligns with my thinking. ( btw - I am working on the 3rd book as we speak)

I am doing very well with KU but will check out your guides as I see the Zon train's headlights steaming at us.

Best to you and everyone, Dan


----------



## Decon

Here's what I have noticed about permafree against KU.

Permafree is what it says and that is free all the time. Once in the free charts and with a decent cat rank on free, then it has good visibility and is likely to stay in the free charts as it gets daily downloads. People do look at the free chart in big numbers however Amazon try to hide it  Here's what Amazon have done to curb it's growth besides what Lincoln says. If they price match to free on .com, other territories don't follow suit especially with the UK which is hit and miss. So it will show as free in the US on ,com, but it will have its uploaded set price everywhere else and that includes for .com customers who still use .com but live in a different country.

It confused me at first because I live in Brazil and use .com. I also use Amazon sponsored ads and kept seeing free books on book pages of the AMS carousel with a bestseller tag. As it was free, I wondered how they could afford to do that. I clicked on one of these books and when I viewed the sales page, it showed the free rank, but the price was $4.99. What I did then was to sign out of my .com account and use a different browser to view the book on the BR site. This time it not only showed the price at $4.99, but also a very decent paid rank.

The other thing was that when I view the top 100 free chart, it is peppered with books that show a price, so I now know that these are permafree.

Another observation I made is that these permafree books because they are downloaded so often, they have high numbers of reviews which is of benefit to customers to make a decision to download.

In summary, savvy permafree authors of series, know that Amazon try to hide the free chart, and so use say AMS to give their book visibility, which in the main have a high number of reviews. There is a cost involved in clicks on AMS, but that is made up of people not only going on to buy other books in the series, but in the number of people who view the book on .com from a different country and buy it because it appeals especially with lots of reviews and a chart position in the paid or free ranks. (A quick glance and the customer might not realize the rank is the free rank) Local customers see them in the paid ranks and also buy.

With KU, you only get 5 days in 90 to go free, but each day it will be free in every territory. Left to it's own devices you will be lucky to get 50 free downloads for the day, which when converted back to a paid rank, it is unlikely you will have the visibility to get any kind of tail.

The only way to get free days to work is to pay a promo site, or a cross mailing list promo. Once you get over 1000 free downloads, then you can expect visibility when it returns to paid and a sales tail which which may or may not cover the cost of the ad. However you also get noticed by Kindle unlimited readers, and usually you get a spike in page reads.

The best free promo sites costs money. Such as freebooksy cost me $80, but I have never lost money on them, in part because I usually get 2,500 to 5,000 downloads which converts to a decent paid rank, and so I get a better sales and page read tail. However, the more you use these sites, the less effective they are.

99c promo sales are cheaper, but many report few sales for it to be worth the effort.

I make no judgement as to which is the best way to go as I don't have series books.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

About KU- I'm in KU and plan to stay for now.  I am not in a place where I feel I can take time to market all the sites and I make more money on KU than I do with digital sales, even with the lower payout.  I'm still building readership, and KU is good for that.  That said, my books are paranormal.  As above posters have mentioned, genre plays a big part in whether a book is successful on KU or not.  If one is writing romance, paranormal, mystery, sci-fi, or even YA, KU is something one might consider.  Basically, the genre's that do well on Scout do well in KU.

Speaking of Scout, Ghost at the College has been submitted and is in review.  Hopefully it'll be live in a couple days.

Still lurking and nominating the top three.  Fingers crossed for those in the waiting room.


----------



## Cecelia

Thank you to all who are supporting _All for Love_. Male readers, please give the book a look even though it is rated as romance.

My father read my previous book, _Silver Springtime_ and although I had not deliberately incorporated comedy, he said he found it amusing - especially some of the young males in the story. My method had been to show the character's behavior realistically - but not interpret for the reader.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Cecelia said:


> Thank you to all who are supporting _All for Love_. Male readers, please give the book a look even though it is rated as romance.
> 
> My father read my previous book, _Silver Springtime_ and although I had not deliberately incorporated comedy, he said he found it amusing - especially some of the young males in the story. My method had been to show the character's behavior realistically - but not interpret for the reader.


It sounds like an interesting book! Good luck with it!


----------



## HeyImBen

Cecelia said:


> Thank you to all who are supporting _All for Love_. Male readers, please give the book a look even though it is rated as romance.
> 
> My father read my previous book, _Silver Springtime_ and although I had not deliberately incorporated comedy, he said he found it amusing - especially some of the young males in the story. My method had been to show the character's behavior realistically - but not interpret for the reader.


 Cecilia, a nomination from me and my wife. Best of luck to you in these last few days. Mine's a romance too.


----------



## Alan Felyk

While doing research on secret organizations, it appears there is far more public information on the Illuminati than there is on Amazon Kindle Scout. I'm sure a lot of intelligent people have tried to reverse-engineer how the KS program is structured and what role page views and nominations play in the selection process.

In other words, what would I do if the boss asked me to set up KS with the goal of making money for Amazon? I mention this because I recently talked to an author who thinks the program is amiss because its aim isn't to publish what will become classic literature in the coming decades.

And what makes money for Amazon? An increase in new customers, especially those who might spend money in the Kindle Store and perhaps even buy Corningware in the Home & Kitchen department. If a person has to open an Amazon account to nominate your book, he or she represents new dollars to the company. Bring enough of those folks to the fold, and that could rack up bonus points for you. At least it would if I were running the program. On the other hand, if your book receives 10,000 page views and only 50 nominations from people who never buy books, it proves your manuscript doesn't have enough appeal beyond family and friends.

As for nominators who already have Amazon accounts, I would consider their potential. How often do they purchase products? Never, occasionally, or frequently? Do they only buy the books of established authors like James Patterson and Stephen King and ignore the independents? In all probability, Amazon's algorithms are parsing this other information to come up with weighted values when nominations are blended into the mix.

The problem that we as authors face is the inability to target the people who could produce high-value nominations. I doubt I will be able to convince a lot of my friends and acquaintances to open an Amazon account just to vote for my book. But I do think I'm going to tell those folks they are PRECISELY the voters I need.

Okay. Please feel free to shoot bullet holes through this premise. To quote Dennis Miller, "That's just my opinion, I could be wrong."


----------



## Cecelia

HeyImBen said:


> Cecilia, a nomination from me and my wife. Best of luck to you in these last few days. Mine's a romance too.


With the flag on the cover I would have thought a war story?


----------



## Cecelia

Alan Felyk said:


> I mention this because I recently talked to an author who thinks the program is amiss because its aim isn't to publish what will become classic literature in the coming decades.


Traditionally, what becomes "literature" is a combination of popularity and university professor acclaim.

I try to write quality literature - but I don't think those books would be huge short term sellers. I also try to write popular literature and play with the genres.

If something sells and keeps selling, the academics of the future will eventually grudgingly acknowledge it. So, say out of one hundred vampire zombie books that are popular for a couple of years, one stands out because of its characters, plot or ability to touch universal themes, despite being genre fiction - that might become literature.

I think KS is playing the numbers game. More product = more sales. As to how they choose - I believe that will always be a mystery.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> The program is incredibly powerful for finding readers who might not otherwise give your book a chance, but the reason people dislike it is because scammers basically rob legit authors and amazon doesn't really care, and every month the KU payout drops.
> 
> You do "miss out" on KU payout, but if you have a decent reach in other markets, then that can more than makeup for the loss. One huge thing of note is that while, yes, Amazon controls 60-70% of the market, if you ONLY go with KU then you are cutting out 30% of the market. A reader MIGHT not buy your book on Amazon if it isn't in KU, but a reader definitely can't buy your book on Apple/Google/Nook/Kobo/Tolino/Overdrive/Scribd/etc if you go exclusive to Amazon.


I agree with everything in your post except some of this.

Yes, scammers are a real problem, but I'm not sure that Amazon doesn't care. I think doesn't know what to do about it without spending a mint on it is more likely. Even now, we've got one thread bemoaning Amazon's uneven enforcement and another in which an author who isn't a scammer is bemoaning being deranked--not the first time that's happened, either. Every time Amazon tries to crack down, botters seem to relatiate by attacking legitimate books. Amazon can tell if a book is being botted. What it can't always tell is if the author is involved or is just an innocent bystander. That makes enforcement a lot more difficult.

Amazon controlled about 60% of the US ebook market five years ago. Now it's over 83% (Author Earning Report 2-17). If one isolates KU, that's 13%. So the current split is more like 70-13-17. The non-Amazon markets are collectively bigger than KU, but not by that much. Another couple of interesting stats. Authors in KDP Select average 52% of their transactions from KU, 48% from sales. Wide authors still average 75% of their transactions from Amazon.

Let's assume the Amazon piece of the pie stays the same size as someone goes wide and that that person is typical. Let's say that 48% from Amazon sales represents 48 unites just to make the example easier. In order to move roughly the same number of units, you'd need to move 52--or actually sell more wide than you did on Amazon. The average wide transactions are only one quarter (or 16 in this example). If we look at money, the issue becomes a lot less clear, because of the decline in KU payouts in recent months. It'd be easier to compensate for the loss of KU income than the loss of KU audience size. It still wouldn't necessarily be a given.

Of course, there are a lot of people both above and below those averages figures. When I was wide, over 90% of my business came from Amazon. On the other hand, some people have actually reported wide sales that outnumbered those on Amazon. There's really no way of telling how a particular author will do unless that author experiments.

Of course, a lot of people are just fed up with KU and/or exclusivity. There is a good argument to be made that not being dependent on one retailer is safer. Some people have taken a cut in revenue just to be free of Amazon. AER recommends authors have some books wide to try to have the best of both worlds and sell to the KU audience as well as the wide audience.

I would definitely recommend experimenting. I would not automatically recommend wide, though. The data on whether wide is better in terms of audience size and/or financially varies so much that there is really no way to tell which would be better for an individual.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Cecelia said:


> Traditionally, what becomes "literature" is a combination of popularity and university professor acclaim.
> 
> I try to write quality literature - but I don't think those books would be huge short term sellers. I also try to write popular literature and play with the genres.
> 
> If something sells and keeps selling, the academics of the future will eventually grudgingly acknowledge it. So, say out of one hundred vampire zombie books that are popular for a couple of years, one stands out because of its characters, plot or ability to touch universal themes, despite being genre fiction - that might become literature.
> 
> I think KS is playing the numbers game. More product = more sales. As to how they choose - I believe that will always be a mystery.


I agree with you, Cecelia. I think all an author can do is write the best possible book that he or she is capable of writing. I tell other authors not to fret about literary agent rejections. Every agent you approach has turned down far more eventual bestsellers than they have chosen to represent. What becomes popular and well-regarded over time is something that no author can control.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> I recently talked to an author who thinks the program is amiss because its aim isn't to publish what will become classic literature in the coming decades.


Part of the problem with that author's premise is that we have no way to know what will or will not eventually become a classic. However, the reality is that most publishers are looking at the bottom line now, not the possible college curriculum two hundred years from now. Amazon is not unique in that respect. Publishers like to think that they're the guardians of literary quality, but they're really the guardians of what they think can sell--and that not always right, even about that.

I think it's safe to say that the Harry Potter books will become classic children's literature, but the first book got published partly through the lucky accident of one of the editors' kids come across the first part of the manuscript and then wanting to read the rest of it. The book had already been rejected seven or eight times. Even after it was accepted, one of the editors at Bloomsbury told JK Rowling to get a day job because books like that weren't enough to make a living on.  Someone's classics--and best sellers--crystal ball must have been on the blink that week.

There are a lot of examples like that of publishers taking a pass on something that turned out to be great. I'm sure KS misses some great ones, too, but that's not what they're in business to find.

We could also spend forever discussing what a literary classic is. Don't get me started on that...


----------



## jaxonreed

Alan Felyk said:


> While doing research on secret organizations, it appears there is far more public information on the Illuminati than there is on Amazon Kindle Scout. I'm sure a lot of intelligent people have tried to reverse-engineer how the KS program is structured and what role page views and nominations play in the selection process.
> 
> In other words, what would I do if the boss asked me to set up KS with the goal of making money for Amazon? I mention this because I recently talked to an author who thinks the program is amiss because its aim isn't to publish what will become classic literature in the coming decades.
> 
> And what makes money for Amazon? An increase in new customers, especially those who might spend money in the Kindle Store and perhaps even buy Corningware in the Home & Kitchen department. If a person has to open an Amazon account to nominate your book, he or she represents new dollars to the company. Bring enough of those folks to the fold, and that could rack up bonus points for you. At least it would if I were running the program. On the other hand, if your book receives 10,000 page views and only 50 nominations from people who never buy books, it proves your manuscript doesn't have enough appeal beyond family and friends.
> 
> As for nominators who already have Amazon accounts, I would consider their potential. How often do they purchase products? Never, occasionally, or frequently? Do they only buy the books of established authors like James Patterson and Stephen King and ignore the independents? In all probability, Amazon's algorithms are parsing this other information to come up with weighted values when nominations are blended into the mix.
> 
> The problem that we as authors face is the inability to target the people who could produce high-value nominations. I doubt I will be able to convince a lot of my friends and acquaintances to open an Amazon account just to vote for my book. But I do think I'm going to tell those folks they are PRECISELY the voters I need.
> 
> Okay. Please feel free to shoot bullet holes through this premise. To quote Dennis Miller, "That's just my opinion, I could be wrong."


 My personal opinion is, they don't spend that much time parsing the data of who nominates the books. They read what you submit, and if they like it they publish it.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Bill Hiatt said:


> Part of the problem with that author's premise is that we have no way to know what will or will not eventually become a classic. However, the reality is that most publishers are looking at the bottom line now, not the possible college curriculum two hundred years from now. Amazon is not unique in that respect. Publishers like to think that they're the guardians of literary quality, but they're really the guardians of what they think can sell--and that not always right, even about that.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that the Harry Potter books will become classic children's literature, but the first book got published partly through the lucky accident of one of the editors' kids come across the first part of the manuscript and then wanting to read the rest of it. The book had already been rejected seven or eight times. Even after it was accepted, one of the editors at Bloomsbury told JK Rowling to get a day job because books like that weren't enough to make a living on.  Someone's classics--and best sellers--crystal ball must have been on the blink that week.
> 
> There are a lot of examples like that of publishers taking a pass on something that turned out to be great. I'm sure KS misses some great ones, too, but that's not what they're in business to find.
> 
> We could also spend forever discussing what a literary classic is. Don't get me started on that...


Some good observations, Bill. And no, I won't get you started on a discussion of what constitutes a literary classic.


----------



## Alan Felyk

jaxonreed said:


> My personal opinion is, they don't spend that much time parsing the data of who nominates the books. They read what you submit, and if they like it they publish it.


I definitely think that's the numero uno factor, Jaxon.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

jaxonreed said:


> My personal opinion is, they don't spend that much time parsing the data of who nominates the books. They read what you submit, and if they like it they publish it.


I have to agree with you. I think acceptance is completely based on whether an editor at Scout thinks they can sell it. All the other stuff can help launch, but I think it has little to nothing to do with selection.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I have to agree with you. I think acceptance is completely based on whether an editor at Scout thinks they can sell it. All the other stuff can help launch, but I think it has little to nothing to do with selection.


I agree.

They want entrants to have good professional looking covers, a fully edited MS and for the book to be ready to go, so that they have as liitle work to do as possible and the likelyhood that the book will earn out the advance royalty in a reasonable time.

Considering the above, just like literary agents, they can only go with what they are presented with and their professional opinion. I can't see how it's difficult for them to give a no, decline, or a yes and to move onto a full review. In essence, that's what the conciencious scouters will do from what they see in the hope getting the entire story free.

The initial review criteria will be - Cover, one liner, blurb, hook, edited sample - in that order. Regardless of nominations, fall down on any of those in their professional opininion for the genre, and it's likely a no unless data prompts them to take another look.

If an editor has spotted a book early on in the competition that they would want to consider for publication that ticks all their boxes, as they have the full MS, they've likely read it before the campaign ends and made their decision. You see those come through quickly.

On the other hand, if it ticks the nominators boxes but no theirs, they'll look to see if the story has legs throughout and that could change their opinion, maybe with a little help from them in suggestions as to what didn't quite work for them, or not as the case might be.

At the end of the day, the editors decide and not the number of hours in H&T. That's been proven time and time again. Scouters' nominations and page landing data merely gives an indication of the authors ability to market, popularity, and the likelyhood of a good batch of reviews if they choose to publish which will help them make sales.

Just my thoughts on the subject while waiting for my own yes or a no.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Okay, so this has nothing to do with anything, but I wanted to talk about Ghost in the Park for a minute.  As most of you know, I launched first 3 days for free, then went to paid at $3.99, and 12 days later Ghost is top 50 in 3 categories. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,321 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
    #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
    #49 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics

Yay for me!  I know it's still small potatoes, but I am pretty darn excited about it.  I did one cheap ($10 maybe) promo at Awesome Gang a few days ago, but that's all the promotion I've done since it went paid.  I did a few cheap Fiver promos when it was free, but I think the only one that got much traction was Melrock's.  For Ghost 2's free launch, I'll probably just stick to Mel's.

For those that joined us recently, this is with a planned free launch that I campaigned with and I mentioned in my thank you note.  As always. your mileage may vary.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, so this has nothing to do with anything, but I wanted to talk about Ghost in the Park for a minute. As most of you know, I launched first 3 days for free, then went to paid at $3.99, and 12 days later Ghost is top 50 in 3 categories.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,321 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #49 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
> 
> Yay for me! I know it's still small potatoes, but I am pretty darn excited about it. I did one cheap ($10 maybe) promo at Awesome Gang a few days ago, but that's all the promotion I've done since it went paid. I did a few cheap Fiver promos when it was free, but I think the only one that got much traction was Melrock's. For Ghost 2's free launch, I'll probably just stick to Mel's.
> 
> For those that joined us recently, this is with a planned free launch that I campaigned with and I mentioned in my thank you note. As always. your mileage may vary.


That's fantastic. Long may it continue.


----------



## chloegarner

Back for my second attempt at a Scout campaign. Sarah Todd went live yesterday. If Steve wouldn't mind adding me to his list, I'd be delighted!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2K8NS34UQ97RE

I did this without a newsletter last year, in a month when they took 0 entries. I'm hoping to have a better showing this year with an active newsletter, but I echo the sentiment that the campaign metrics don't appear to have a lot of correlation to outcome. I did a lot of digging last time to try to understand it, and I'm hoping I can take it a bit easier this time and just run the campaign I can run. My newsletter is certainly responding well to the promise of free books if I get published.


----------



## lincolnjcole

chloegarner said:


> Back for my second attempt at a Scout campaign. Sarah Todd went live yesterday. If Steve wouldn't mind adding me to his list, I'd be delighted!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2K8NS34UQ97RE
> 
> I did this without a newsletter last year, in a month when they took 0 entries. I'm hoping to have a better showing this year with an active newsletter, but I echo the sentiment that the campaign metrics don't appear to have a lot of correlation to outcome. I did a lot of digging last time to try to understand it, and I'm hoping I can take it a bit easier this time and just run the campaign I can run. My newsletter is certainly responding well to the promise of free books if I get published.


Good luck! Second attempts are always fun, and for me second time was the charm!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday, folks. Happy Labor Day!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
3 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
3 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
3 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
6 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
6 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
6 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
7 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
7 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
7 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
17 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
17 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
20 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
20 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
24 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
24 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
27 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
27 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
28 days left  The Magic Christmas Train

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************

PS: My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS will be available all September on Amazon.com for a mere 99 cents. Please grab a copy while it's cheap!


----------



## lossincasa

Had an opening and nominated - The Fool's Secret

My book Freyja's Torc is entering its final three days so it'll be a bit intense but interesting  
I want to thank the wonderful people in this forum for nominating Freyja and all the other books on Steve's list and also for the great & insightful comments they leave in this thread.
I wish the best of luck to everyone still participating! 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## Decon

chloegarner said:


> Back for my second attempt at a Scout campaign. Sarah Todd went live yesterday. If Steve wouldn't mind adding me to his list, I'd be delighted!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2K8NS34UQ97RE
> 
> I did this without a newsletter last year, in a month when they took 0 entries. I'm hoping to have a better showing this year with an active newsletter, but I echo the sentiment that the campaign metrics don't appear to have a lot of correlation to outcome. I did a lot of digging last time to try to understand it, and I'm hoping I can take it a bit easier this time and just run the campaign I can run. My newsletter is certainly responding well to the promise of free books if I get published.


Great Cover. Good luck this time around. What month was it that they picked no entries? They only took 1 book last month.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, so this has nothing to do with anything, but I wanted to talk about Ghost in the Park for a minute. As most of you know, I launched first 3 days for free, then went to paid at $3.99, and 12 days later Ghost is top 50 in 3 categories.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,321 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #49 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
> 
> Yay for me! I know it's still small potatoes, but I am pretty darn excited about it. I did one cheap ($10 maybe) promo at Awesome Gang a few days ago, but that's all the promotion I've done since it went paid. I did a few cheap Fiver promos when it was free, but I think the only one that got much traction was Melrock's. For Ghost 2's free launch, I'll probably just stick to Mel's.
> 
> For those that joined us recently, this is with a planned free launch that I campaigned with and I mentioned in my thank you note. As always. your mileage may vary.


Great news!


----------



## Rena Arun

Wow! Glad your free launch paid off so well, Julianne! People seem to get varying results with it but the more data to work with the better after a Kindle Scout run.



jaxonreed said:


> My personal opinion is, they don't spend that much time parsing the data of who nominates the books. They read what you submit, and if they like it they publish it.


Absolutely, 100 percent, on the money! BUT, and this is a biggie, the market drives their likes and dislikes. Which is why you have a better chance if your book fits its genre to a tee, AND the genre is a thriller and/or romance, because they capture a lion's share of the e-book/indie market. Then, all other factors being equal, if your magnum opus is too "unique" or "quirky" or "original" and you may be the next Shakespeare two hundred years from now, KS won't give a hoot, 'cos the bottom line is today's driving force and they take a gamble on you only if the odds look good to them now.


----------



## chloegarner

Decon said:


> Great Cover. Good luck this time around. What month was it that they picked no entries? They only took 1 book last month.


My last campaign should have covered the month of August in 2016 almost completely. I remember consoling myself that at least they didn't take anyone else, but when I went to go look, they did take 3 books around mid-month. Remember wondering if they'd hit a full stable and were going to ramp down their selection rate, but it doesn't look like that's been the case.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Well The Darwin Project is on its last day. I've had 7.6K of page views and 550 hours of 'hot'. While I agree with the comments that the editors undoubtedly make their decision based on the genre, story quality, and so forth, hopefully they'll consider marketability based on the campaign metrics - assuming, of course, the numbers I mentioned indicate marketability. 

Thanks to all the posters who share Scout campaign details, and for the nominations.


----------



## Decon

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Well The Darwin Project is on its last day. I've had 7.6K of page views and 550 hours of 'hot'. While I agree with the comments that the editors undoubtedly make their decision based on the genre, story quality, and so forth, hopefully they'll consider marketability based on the campaign metrics - assuming, of course, the numbers I mentioned indicate marketability.
> 
> Thanks to all the posters who share Scout campaign details, and for the nominations.


Those are fantastic page landings. What % were external landings from your own marketing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Decon said:


> Those are fantastic page landings. What % were external landings from your own marketing if you don't mind me asking?


That's difficult to assess. The Scout display of internal [54%] vs external [46%] has remained on the same numbers for the last two weeks, which is intriguing... Although the count of external links looks like it supports the ratio. Colour me confused.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, so this has nothing to do with anything, but I wanted to talk about Ghost in the Park for a minute. As most of you know, I launched first 3 days for free, then went to paid at $3.99, and 12 days later Ghost is top 50 in 3 categories.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,321 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #49 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
> 
> Yay for me! I know it's still small potatoes, but I am pretty darn excited about it. I did one cheap ($10 maybe) promo at Awesome Gang a few days ago, but that's all the promotion I've done since it went paid. I did a few cheap Fiver promos when it was free, but I think the only one that got much traction was Melrock's. For Ghost 2's free launch, I'll probably just stick to Mel's.
> 
> For those that joined us recently, this is with a planned free launch that I campaigned with and I mentioned in my thank you note. As always. your mileage may vary.


Hooray! Congratulations! (And I think those are pretty good potatoes!)


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

JohnHindmarsh said:


> That's difficult to assess. The Scout display of internal [54%] vs external [46%] has remained on the same numbers for the last two weeks, which is intriguing... Although the count of external links looks like it supports the ratio. Colour me confused.


I've heard this quite a lot actually. I'm not sure what it means. (I mean people reporting that their internal/external ratios stay the same after a certain point regardless of how they kick up the marketing and the external clicks. The actual ratios reported have been different.)


----------



## Decon

MelanieCellier said:


> I've heard this quite a lot actually. I'm not sure what it means. (I mean people reporting that their internal/external ratios stay the same after a certain point regardless of how they kick up the marketing and the external clicks. The actual ratios reported have been different.)


Internal views are rounded up or down from what I could see during the campaign, but external views were exact which is why %s will stay the same for a while. As an example my internal views were shown as 5.6k and external of 927 at the end of the campaign. That was shown as 14% external and 86% internal with total page views of 6.5K and it only varied 1% once it got going.

With figures of internal [54%] vs external [46%] out of a total of 7.6k, that shows his marketing efforts paid off with round 3496 external views against mine of 927, but then I didn't use my mailing list, which I preferred to hold in reserve for paid sales if, or should I say when, I get a no.

I say that because they are not picking much lately whatever the stats, with only one picked out of around the last 100+ books, so I'm getting prepared for a no. Ghost is an example of great stats with over 700 hrs H&T, and look at how well that's selling since she got a no. So basically whatever the stats, they mean nothing that I can see.


----------



## AnnMPratley

Steve Vernon said:


> 3 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 3 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 3 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs


Just nominated these top three - good luck!


----------



## lossincasa

Thanks AnnMPratley 



AnnMPratley said:


> Just nominated these top three - good luck!


https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the congrats, everybody!  I'm pretty happy with Ghost 1 and Ghost 2 goes live on Scout on the 6th.  I guess I'm ready to do this rodeo again, lol.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## lukekbell

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the congrats, everybody! I'm pretty happy with Ghost 1 and Ghost 2 goes live on Scout on the 6th. I guess I'm ready to do this rodeo again, lol.


Good luck this time around!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I have got a short day shift at work. I'm actually looking forward to it. I had homemade baked beans for supper last night and I can't wait to get into my cubicle. Maybe the office will close down on account of a rumor of backed-up sewer gas!

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
2 days left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
2 days left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
5 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
5 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
5 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
6 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
6 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
6 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
16 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
16 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
19 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
19 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
23 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
23 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
26 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
26 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
27 days left  The Magic Christmas Train

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************

PS: My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS will be available all September on Amazon.com for a mere 99 cents. Please grab a copy while it's cheap!


----------



## JDMatheny

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Well The Darwin Project is on its last day. I've had 7.6K of page views and 550 hours of 'hot'. While I agree with the comments that the editors undoubtedly make their decision based on the genre, story quality, and so forth, hopefully they'll consider marketability based on the campaign metrics - assuming, of course, the numbers I mentioned indicate marketability.
> 
> Thanks to all the posters who share Scout campaign details, and for the nominations.


Great numbers! I'd be overjoyed with those stats. Best of luck!


----------



## JDMatheny

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the congrats, everybody! I'm pretty happy with Ghost 1 and Ghost 2 goes live on Scout on the 6th. I guess I'm ready to do this rodeo again, lol.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


Hello Julianne, congrats on your success with Ghost, how exciting for you! I'm curious if you altered anything on Ghost Two for the Scout process? My book Torchbearer is in the last week and the sequel is almost wrapped up. I was entertaining the idea of going back into Scout with that one too, but then considered the idea that it would offer spoilers for Book One. Was there any concern with that?


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

All nominated:

2 days left Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
2 days left All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
2 days left The Fool's Secret by K. Childs


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the congrats, everybody! I'm pretty happy with Ghost 1 and Ghost 2 goes live on Scout on the 6th. I guess I'm ready to do this rodeo again, lol.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but it amazes me how you can have almost continuous Scout campaigns running. I just can't generate good material fast enough to do that. (If I'm lucking, my #2 Scout campaign will start about 11 months after the first one ended. In between, I did do a long project that wasn't Scout-suitable and a few short stories, but still...)


----------



## Jill James

Nominated:

2 days left The Fool's Secret by K. Childs


----------



## Kimjwest

Roger Eschbacher said:


> All nominated:
> 
> 2 days left Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> 2 days left All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> 2 days left The Fool's Secret by K. Childs


.

Nominations done. Good luck you three!


----------



## lossincasa

Kimjwest said:


> .
> 
> Nominations done. Good luck you three!


Thanks Roger and Kimjwest 

Freyja's Torc https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1630TLYN0CF9B


----------



## Cecelia

Thank you everybody who is giving _All for Love_ a last minute nomination.

Sad to hear about _Dreadmarrow Thief_. I love S&S genre fiction.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, so this has nothing to do with anything, but I wanted to talk about Ghost in the Park for a minute. As most of you know, I launched first 3 days for free, then went to paid at $3.99, and 12 days later Ghost is top 50 in 3 categories.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,321 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #49 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
> 
> Yay for me! I know it's still small potatoes, but I am pretty darn excited about it. I did one cheap ($10 maybe) promo at Awesome Gang a few days ago, but that's all the promotion I've done since it went paid. I did a few cheap Fiver promos when it was free, but I think the only one that got much traction was Melrock's. For Ghost 2's free launch, I'll probably just stick to Mel's.
> 
> For those that joined us recently, this is with a planned free launch that I campaigned with and I mentioned in my thank you note. As always. your mileage may vary.


I couldn't be happier for you! You deserve it!


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but it amazes me how you can have almost continuous Scout campaigns running. I just can't generate good material fast enough to do that. (If I'm lucking, my #2 Scout campaign will start about 11 months after the first one ended. In between, I did do a long project that wasn't Scout-suitable and a few short stories, but still...)


I was thinking the same, but then I flit about with my projects instead of concentrating on just one. I am working three WIPs, all a third of the way through, but none of them would suit KS from what I have seen them accepting. I have however found an old WIP that would stand a better chance with them, so I'm about to resurrect it, but it will likely take me 12 months to complete it in and among my other WIPs, by which time KS will probably have different editors and be looking for different material.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JDMatheny said:


> Hello Julianne, congrats on your success with Ghost, how exciting for you! I'm curious if you altered anything on Ghost Two for the Scout process? My book Torchbearer is in the last week and the sequel is almost wrapped up. I was entertaining the idea of going back into Scout with that one too, but then considered the idea that it would offer spoilers for Book One. Was there any concern with that?


I did not alter anything. There are mentions of things from the first book, but not enough to really spoil it. (Okay, it is a little spoilery, but I don't feel comfortable changing it.) It is a series, but Ghost 2 can be read as a standalone. I am not expecting it to be selected when the first book was not, but I'm still building a readership, and the campaigns helps me get eyes on the books. I am interested to see if sales for Ghost 1 increase during Ghost 2's campaign. Not expecting a big boost in Ghost 1 sales, Scouters are very interested in free books, but it will be cool to see how it goes. Ghost 2 is getting some awesome reviews so far, so maybe that will help as well.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but it amazes me how you can have almost continuous Scout campaigns running. I just can't generate good material fast enough to do that. (If I'm lucking, my #2 Scout campaign will start about 11 months after the first one ended. In between, I did do a long project that wasn't Scout-suitable and a few short stories, but still...)


Keep in mind I had four books completed when I started my first Scout campaign, and book 5 was part way done. Since the beginning I finished 5, I've written book 6, and have book 7 90% completed. I am hoping to get to a place where I can write a book a month, but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Speaking of Ghost at the College, it's live!
Please add me to the list, Steve! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1LPGS67UKYHZB


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. That means payday. I'm pretty sure I saw my check for about three and a half seconds before the bills evaporated it into nothing more than a money-stained memory.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
1 day left  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
1 day left  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
4 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
4 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
4 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
5 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
5 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
5 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
15 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
15 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
18 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
18 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
22 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
22 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
25 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
25 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
25 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
26 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
29 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
29 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!

**************

PS: My Kindle Scout winning novel KELPIE DREAMS will be available all September on Amazon.com for a mere 99 cents. Please grab a copy while it is cheap!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Okay, I hit "go" and it's live!

Tomb of the First Priest https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3OVEAIOO4GMC2

Spending some money on the promos, plus my own network and as it moves up the list, hopefully kboards too.


----------



## margiebk

Cecelia said:


> Thank you everybody who is giving _All for Love_ a last minute nomination.
> 
> Sad to hear about _Dreadmarrow Thief_. I love S&S genre fiction.


Thank you, Cecilia!

I've been traveling or I would have done this sooner. I want to express my enormous thanks and appreciation to everyone who nominated my novel, Dreadmarrow Thief, during my Kindle Scout campaign. As you know by now, it was not selected for publication by Kindle Press. That's disappointing, but it's not going to stop me from moving forward and publishing both electronic and print versions which I will make available on Amazon and perhaps other retail sites. The ebook will be free for the first few days after I launch it, and I'll be sure to spread the word here and everywhere regarding the dates. Most likely it will take a month or two for me to prepare the book. It's the first time I'm doing this, and I want to get it right.

Rejection is part of every writer's life, but it still stings. However, sometimes good things happen to balance the bad. A feature script I co-wrote, and a short screenplay I wrote, are both moving into production this fall.

In the meantime, I will be working on another novel. Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## HeyImBen

Had an opening and nominated Freyja's Torc. Best of luck to you, Angelo!


----------



## lincolnjcole

margiebk said:


> Thank you, Cecilia!
> 
> I've been traveling or I would have done this sooner. I want to express my enormous thanks and appreciation to everyone who nominated my novel, Dreadmarrow Thief, during my Kindle Scout campaign. As you know by now, it was not selected for publication by Kindle Press. That's disappointing, but it's not going to stop me from moving forward and publishing both electronic and print versions which I will make available on Amazon and perhaps other retail sites. The ebook will be free for the first few days after I launch it, and I'll be sure to spread the word here and everywhere regarding the dates. Most likely it will take a month or two for me to prepare the book. It's the first time I'm doing this, and I want to get it right.
> 
> Rejection is part of every writer's life, but it still stings. However, sometimes good things happen to balance the bad. A feature script I co-wrote, and a short screenplay I wrote, are both moving into production this fall.
> 
> In the meantime, I will be working on another novel. Never give up! Never surrender!


Best of luck with everything this fall when you move forward with your projects! Make sure to have fun with it!


----------



## ajmiah

Hello everyone! *waves*

I'm Amanda and I recently submitted to Kindle Scout with my YA fantasy, The Taro Wish.

If any of you has a free moment and would like to check it out, read, (and nominate if you so please!) I would be ever so grateful.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OOB7KGBW7XRX

I really appreciate it 

Cheers


----------



## lincolnjcole

ajmiah said:


> Hello everyone! *waves*
> 
> I'm Amanda and I recently submitted to Kindle Scout with my YA fantasy, The Taro Wish.
> 
> If any of you has a free moment and would like to check it out, read, (and nominate if you so please!) I would be ever so grateful.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OOB7KGBW7XRX
> 
> I really appreciate it
> 
> Cheers


Welcome and good luck! Just try to have fun with the campaign and you'll be totally fine!


----------



## ajmiah

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome and good luck! Just try to have fun with the campaign and you'll be totally fine!


Thank you! Trying not to get nervous


----------



## Arches

I have read the last twenty pages of the thread without seeing an answer to a question I have about a launch strategy, and I was wondering if anyone had thoughts.

I have a first in series urban fantasy written and at the editors now. The basic plot of the series is angels fighting demons for control of the US. I don't plan to publish book 1, though, for a few months because I'd like to have a second book ready in the series and publish both at about the same time. 

Rather than leave the first book sitting on my hard drive for months, I thought I might try a scout campaign. I know from reading this thread and Lincoln Cole's book that my odds of being accepted are very low, but I thought this might be a way of getting the first book some attention without actually publishing it.

If the book isn't accepted, I would plan to put it in KDP at $.99 and KU. A few weeks later, I'd publish book 2 at $2.99 and KU. 

If by some miracle, the first book was accepted by Kindle Press, however, I assume their promotion would effectively substitute for a low cost first in series lead in. Is this a viable strategy?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Arches said:


> I have read the last twenty pages of the thread without seeing an answer to a question I have about a launch strategy, and I was wondering if anyone had thoughts.
> 
> I have a first in series urban fantasy written and at the editors now. The basic plot of the series is angels fighting demons for control of the US. I don't plan to publish book 1, though, for a few months because I'd like to have a second book ready in the series and publish both at about the same time.
> 
> Rather than leave the first book sitting on my hard drive for months, I thought I might try a scout campaign. I know from reading this thread and Lincoln Cole's book that my odds of being accepted are very low, but I thought this might be a way of getting the first book some attention without actually publishing it.
> 
> If the book isn't accepted, I would plan to put it in KDP at $.99 and KU. A few weeks later, I'd publish book 2 at $2.99 and KU.
> 
> If by some miracle, the first book was accepted by Kindle Press, however, I assume their promotion would effectively substitute for a low cost first in series lead in. Is this a viable strategy?


I'm actually writing a pretty big post about my launch strategy for my newest series and will have it up today (though I plan to keep adding to it over the next couple of weeks!)

The link is here but some of the post is still missing! You've inspired me to update it with everything, though, so in a while it should be more fleshed out!


----------



## Arches

lincolnjcole said:


> I'm actually writing a pretty big post about my launch strategy for my newest series and will have it up today (though I plan to keep adding to it over the next couple of weeks!)
> 
> The link is here but some of the post is still missing! You've inspired me to update it with everything, though, so in a while it should be more fleshed out!


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lossincasa

HeyImBen said:


> Had an opening and nominated Freyja's Torc. Best of luck to you, Angelo!


Thanks Ben!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Arches said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


Okay, it is live! I'm still updating it and I'll let you know how everything goes in the post as things happen!

Click here to check it out!

I am using a lot of launch promotions, but also a lot of early promotions. The final proofread edits are concluding now, so once I have that I can start my blogger outreach and get copies going out into the world! Sunday is when the early buzz campaign starts and I'll let you know traffic numbers etc in the post!

If it doesn't answer your questions let me know and I'll do my best to cover them here or in the post! Thanks!


----------



## Rena Arun

margiebk said:


> Rejection is part of every writer's life, but it still stings. However, sometimes good things happen to balance the bad. A feature script I co-wrote, and a short screenplay I wrote, are both moving into production this fall.


Margie, I like the way the "good things" look to not only balance out but overbalance the bad! I'm also genuinely looking forward to reading the rest of Dreadmarrow Thief. Will be keeping my eyes on this thread for your updates. Good luck with all your projects!


----------



## TheJackDublin

ADDavies said:


> Okay, I hit "go" and it's live!
> 
> Tomb of the First Priest https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3OVEAIOO4GMC2
> 
> Spending some money on the promos, plus my own network and as it moves up the list, hopefully kboards too.


I don't know Tony, but I'm impressed enough with his first 5K to give a shout out here. We haven't seen any KS selections for awhile, but Tomb of the First Priest is as sure a bet for that distinction as I've seen in awhile. Up the Adventure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A. N. Other Author

TheJackDublin said:


> I don't know Tony, but I'm impressed enough with his first 5K to give a shout out here. We haven't seen any KS selections for awhile, but Tomb of the First Priest is as sure a bet for that distinction as I've seen in awhile. Up the Adventure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much. I've got everything crossed. I'll be keeping up with this thread and as many in it as I can support.


----------



## Decon

lincolnjcole said:


> I'm actually writing a pretty big post about my launch strategy for my newest series and will have it up today (though I plan to keep adding to it over the next couple of weeks!)
> 
> The link is here but some of the post is still missing! You've inspired me to update it with everything, though, so in a while it should be more fleshed out!


I noticed in your old blog post you mention something about your cover regards you KS campaign and again on the new post about religious iconography. Could you explain in more detail. Only I might have wasted my time as Girl at the Window is about a religious zealot who uses passages from the Bible to twist them to exert control over his daughter. It also has him holding his Bible on the front cover in the background.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Decon said:


> I noticed in your old blog post you mention something about your cover regards you KS campaign and again on the new post about religious iconography. Could you explain in more detail. Only I might have wasted my time as Girl at the Window is about a religious zealot who uses passages from the Bible to twist them to exert control over his daughter. It also has him holding his Bible on the front cover in the background.


The note they sent me was that they frown on religious iconography (my cover has a rosary) and that they usually turn down books with something like this. Using it IN the story isn't a big deal, but on the cover is the problem (but i love my cover so I'm not changing it). Amazon has some cover restrictions for things like AMS so it's just one of those little quirks they have. The bible, if it is too obvious, could be a no-no, but you might be okay if it isn't too direct.


----------



## Decon

lincolnjcole said:


> The note they sent me was that they frown on religious iconography (my cover has a rosary) and that they usually turn down books with something like this. Using it IN the story isn't a big deal, but on the cover is the problem (but i love my cover so I'm not changing it). Amazon has some cover restrictions for things like AMS so it's just one of those little quirks they have. The bible, if it is too obvious, could be a no-no, but you might be okay if it isn't too direct.


It could be any book he's holding really, but that's good to know for future. I watched a video interview with the editor on youtube that runs KS, and when asked, she said they don't have any restrictions. I'd never thought about the cover. At least I should hear something this next few days one way or another.

I don't blame you for not changing the cover. It's spot on for the title.


----------



## Arches

lincolnjcole said:


> Okay, it is live! I'm still updating it and I'll let you know how everything goes in the post as things happen!


Thanks, Lincoln. Your blog post is terrific.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Arches said:


> Thanks, Lincoln. Your blog post is terrific.


Thanks!

I will keep on updating it and let you know what changes!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> I noticed in your old blog post you mention something about your cover regards you KS campaign and again on the new post about religious iconography. Could you explain in more detail. Only I might have wasted my time as Girl at the Window is about a religious zealot who uses passages from the Bible to twist them to exert control over his daughter. It also has him holding his Bible on the front cover in the background.


Honestly, it isn't clear it's a bible, so I wouldn't worry. Content is a different kettle of fish from cover, as Lincoln mentioned.


----------



## Alan Felyk

At what time of day does Kindle Scout go live with your submission? Is it midnight Pacific time?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan Felyk said:


> At what time of day does Kindle Scout go live with your submission? Is it midnight Pacific time?


Yes, thereabouts. And updates to stats happen around 5am Eastern.


----------



## Alan Felyk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yes, thereabouts. And updates to stats happen around 5am Eastern.


Thanks, Julianne. I'll be rolling up a lot of people on the East Coast out of bed to help me get a leg up on the nominations from the get-go. I'll be as popular as the guy who needs help moving.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Alan Felyk said:


> At what time of day does Kindle Scout go live with your submission? Is it midnight Pacific time?


It's 9pm PT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

TheJackDublin said:


> It's 9pm PT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stat updates at 2:08 AM PT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. One more day until the end of the week.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
LAST DAY LEFT!  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
3 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
3 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
3 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
4 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
4 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
4 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
14 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
14 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
17 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
17 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
21 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
21 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
24 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
24 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
24 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
24 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
25 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
28 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
28 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
The Fool's Secret by K. Childs

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## ID Johnson

Hi everyone!
My second Kindle Scout campaign went live today. I'm going very low key with this one since I feel like my unsuccessful push for Beneath the Inconstant Moon kept me from getting anything else done for a month, but I would appreciate it if y'all would check Prelude out and consider saving it for later so you can nominate when it gets closer to the end if you'd like.

Steve, would you mind adding Prelude to the list, please and thank you? Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1US3JQGN5DNEX


----------



## Kimjwest

ID Johnson said:


> Hi everyone!
> My second Kindle Scout campaign went live today. I'm going very low key with this one since I feel like my unsuccessful push for Beneath the Inconstant Moon kept me from getting anything else done for a month, but I would appreciate it if y'all would check Prelude out and consider saving it for later so you can nominate when it gets closer to the end if you'd like.
> 
> Steve, would you mind adding Prelude to the list, please and thank you? Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1US3JQGN5DNEX


.

The minute I saw your book cover I knew I wanted to read it. The excerpt is great; saved for later. good luck.
Kim


----------



## Alan Felyk

TheJackDublin said:


> Stat updates at 2:08 AM PT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jack. My friends will be happy to hear that.


----------



## ID Johnson

Kimjwest said:


> .
> 
> The minute I saw your book cover I knew I wanted to read it. The excerpt is great; saved for later. good luck.
> Kim


Awww! Thanks! I really appreciate that. The cover is by Victoria Cooper Art. She's fabulous! Good luck to you as well.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> Hi everyone!
> My second Kindle Scout campaign went live today. I'm going very low key with this one since I feel like my unsuccessful push for Beneath the Inconstant Moon kept me from getting anything else done for a month, but I would appreciate it if y'all would check Prelude out and consider saving it for later so you can nominate when it gets closer to the end if you'd like.


The campaign definitely makes it hard to get anything productive done, so I can feel your pain!


----------



## SomeoneOld

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. One more day until the end of the week.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> LAST DAY LEFT!  All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Fool's Secret by K. Childs


Used my open slots to nominate these 3.

Wish you the best of luck !


----------



## lincolnjcole

Updated my blog post today with a lot of stuff. I've submitted to a LOT of sites to make this launch really work, so hopefully it doesn't fall flat lol.


----------



## Decon

Maybe as entrants you don't care to discuss it, but in the last 43 days since they selected Untangling The Black Web, they have chosen only one book, Just Jilted. At least it was a kindleboarders book. With around 130 entrants that have come and gone in that time that's less than 1% acceptance.(0.77%)

Just wondering if this is the new norm, or if they will revert to around seven books per month? The last book they published in a hurry has come back with a review pointing out missing words and typos. 

For those considering scout and looking in on the thread, I'm just wondering if now is not the right time until things get get back to normal? And for those who are in it, or the ones waiting, is it a case of wrong place, wrong time and not worth the stress & $$$ and effort in marketing?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Decon said:


> Maybe as entrants you don't care to discuss it, but in the last 43 days since they selected Untangling The Black Web, they have chosen only one book, Just Jilted. At least it was a kindleboarders book. With around 130 entrants that have come and gone in that time that's less than 1% acceptance.(0.77%)
> 
> Just wondering if this is the new norm, or if they will revert to around seven books per month? The last book they published in a hurry has come back with a review pointing out missing words and typos.
> 
> For those considering scout and looking in on the thread, I'm just wondering if now is not the right time until things get get back to normal? And for those who are in it, or the ones waiting, is it a case of wrong place, wrong time and not worth the stress & $$$ and effort in marketing?


They have definitely trended downward in recent months and really sort of stopped accepting books, but I think a lot of that comes from their attempts to refactor and redesign the program. I'm betting that with staff shakeup and new leadership there are a lot of changes still to come, but hopefully the acceptance number starts climbing soon.


----------



## Cecelia

I regret doing two in a row at this particular time. 
My friends were not prepared for a second campaign - their heads were back on the first campaign - "show us the book sort of thing". 
The competition has been fierce to impossible.  Well we live and learn!

(Thanks to all who have supported me however.)


----------



## Kimjwest

lincolnjcole said:


> They have definitely trended downward in recent months and really sort of stopped accepting books, but I think a lot of that comes from their attempts to refactor and redesign the program. I'm betting that with staff shakeup and new leadership there are a lot of changes still to come, but hopefully the acceptance number starts climbing soon.


Hopefully if it's a shake up it will be good. In my very little experience doing this, I would hope that they have editors from a wide range of backgrounds to assess the various books they have to review. It would be awful if they only had a staff of Aunt Jemima's reviewing all genres. They hopefully have men and women of ages and backgrounds and hopefully, each type of book goes to the right type of person. A YA book should go to a YA person or someone with demonstrated experience in that genre and so on. I guess there is no really discernible pattern yet with some of the books they have turned down though. It keeps coming back to if the editor likes it, I suppose. Especially those books like Girl at Window and 49ers that are taking forever to come back, meaning editing for launch, hopefully?


----------



## C. J. Sears

I wouldn't count on length of time meaning anything in the selection process. Just got the emailed rejection for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ after almost two weeks in review. Sad, but expected. Book probably didn't meet their specific needs. Wish I'd gotten the notice a few weeks sooner, but what can you do?

Had 1.4 K views, but I didn't market much. Don't know if that was the difference maker for their decision, but I'll probably not do quite the same "set it" and forget it next time.

Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I really do appreciate the vote of confidence/interest even if Amazon's editors don't share that view. You guys are great and I'm still doing my part in nominating your own work(s).


----------



## Decon

C. J. Sears said:


> I wouldn't count on length of time meaning anything in the selection process. Just got the emailed rejection for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ after almost two weeks in review. Sad, but expected. Book probably didn't meet their specific needs. Wish I'd gotten the notice a few weeks sooner, but what can you do?
> 
> Had 1.4 K views, but I didn't market much. Don't know if that was the difference maker for their decision, but I'll probably not do quite the same "set it" and forget it next time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I really do appreciate the vote of confidence/interest even if Amazon's editors don't share that view. You guys are great and I'm still doing my part in nominating your own work(s).


Sorry to hear that. Your campaign finished two days before me on the kindleboards list, and I'm next in the firing line from here, so I should hear one way or another in the next few days.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

lincolnjcole said:


> They have definitely trended downward in recent months and really sort of stopped accepting books, but I think a lot of that comes from their attempts to refactor and redesign the program. I'm betting that with staff shakeup and new leadership there are a lot of changes still to come, but hopefully the acceptance number starts climbing soon.


I vote and have fun in the Kindle Scout program. I remember you from Write On Lincoln. Yes this is a trend in not selecting books I think. Or I have turned into a bad picker. 

Not sure why. Could be Amazon wants to see those authors not selected still go ahead and publish in Select. Don't know. But it would be a wise move if they did just go KDP after not getting selected. I have seen a couple I would love to get in KDP. I may get a KU account and read those I find interesting.

You've won I know. So does Amazon take your text and create the book for you once you're done with the editing? I would think so.

I am having trouble getting my novella released. I used Kindle Create. Something is buggy there.

But in a month, I could easily have a 60k word book (three series novella thing that could easily be a book). So should I do three Select novellas or one 60k book and try KS? Or just go 60k book as Select. (assuming they fix the Kindle Create problem. I don't use MS word. )

I still have the option to do any of the above.

So advice from those that have thoughts and good ideas - please share.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Picky Android said:


> I vote and have fun in the Kindle Scout program. I remember you from Write On Lincoln. Yes this is a trend in not selecting books I think. Or I have turned into a bad picker.
> 
> Not sure why. Could be Amazon wants to see those authors not selected still go ahead and publish in Select. Don't know. But it would be a wise move if they did just go KDP after not getting selected. I have seen a couple I would love to get in KDP. I may get a KU account and read those I find interesting.
> 
> You've won I know. So does Amazon take your text and create the book for you once you're done with the editing? I would think so.
> 
> I am having trouble getting my novella released. I used Kindle Create. Something is buggy there.
> 
> But in a month, I could easily have a 60k word book (three series novella thing that could easily be a book). So should I do three Select novellas or one 60k book and try KS? Or just go 60k book as Select. (assuming they fix the Kindle Create problem. I don't use MS word. )
> 
> I still have the option to do any of the above.
> 
> So advice from those that have thoughts and good ideas - please share.


Short books and novellas have seen a dramatic drop in value and sales in recent years and in general a 60k book is short for a novel anyway. If you aren't in a hurry then kindle scout might be a good option but if you do want to go sooner or wide then maybe just use kdp.

Good luck!


----------



## chloegarner

lincolnjcole said:


> They have definitely trended downward in recent months and really sort of stopped accepting books, but I think a lot of that comes from their attempts to refactor and redesign the program. I'm betting that with staff shakeup and new leadership there are a lot of changes still to come, but hopefully the acceptance number starts climbing soon.


I went digging for articles on a redesign and staff shakeup and can't find any. I'm curious if there's any more to this story that you could point me to. Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

chloegarner said:


> I went digging for articles on a redesign and staff shakeup and can't find any. I'm curious if there's any more to this story that you could point me to. Thanks!


You won't find anything online about it. What I know of was from a private Facebook group. What you can find is the lead editor of Kindle scout a few months ago took the job of running Amazon's romance imprint and the communications between kindle scout and the selected authors have shifted around who sends them and how often recently. The rest is supposition and speculation but at the very least we could say the leadership has changed.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Just viewed the cinematic book trailer for Damaged Beyond All Recognition. It's been a long time since I had such a surrealistic feeling. It's like my book came alive for me in that one minute and seven seconds of scenes, sounds, music, and narration. I would recommend doing a trailer for no other reason than to feel that.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Decon said:


> Maybe as entrants you don't care to discuss it, but in the last 43 days since they selected Untangling The Black Web, they have chosen only one book, Just Jilted. At least it was a kindleboarders book. With around 130 entrants that have come and gone in that time that's less than 1% acceptance.(0.77%)
> 
> Just wondering if this is the new norm, or if they will revert to around seven books per month? The last book they published in a hurry has come back with a review pointing out missing words and typos.
> 
> For those considering scout and looking in on the thread, I'm just wondering if now is not the right time until things get get back to normal? And for those who are in it, or the ones waiting, is it a case of wrong place, wrong time and not worth the stress & $$$ and effort in marketing?


I'm on day 10 post campaign, still waiting on the 'accepted for publishing' to come through. I believe editors at KS and marketers at Amazon take vacations, like the rest of us, this time of year. If it were otherwise, accepts and passes would come through at the same clip as the other 11 months of the year. Also, fewer writers submit in August, all of which helps to explain the Just Jilted phenomenon we are witnessing.

No regrets and no anxiety here - the wait is part of the deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukekbell

C. J. Sears said:


> I wouldn't count on length of time meaning anything in the selection process. Just got the emailed rejection for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ after almost two weeks in review. Sad, but expected. Book probably didn't meet their specific needs. Wish I'd gotten the notice a few weeks sooner, but what can you do?
> 
> Had 1.4 K views, but I didn't market much. Don't know if that was the difference maker for their decision, but I'll probably not do quite the same "set it" and forget it next time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I really do appreciate the vote of confidence/interest even if Amazon's editors don't share that view. You guys are great and I'm still doing my part in nominating your own work(s).


Sorry to hear this, I thought you book sounded excellent. Getting near the end of mine now and I'm more nervous about the two weeks of silence than I have been the entire campaign. Still no hot and trending and my views died a death after I dropped off the front page list, but hope springs eternal. Please let us know when/if you publish anyway!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I am more ready for a weekend than any man on the planet.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
2 days left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
2 days left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
3 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
3 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
3 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
13 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
13 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
16 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
16 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
20 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
20 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
23 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
23 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
23 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
23 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
24 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
27 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
27 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## C. J. Sears

lukekbell said:


> Sorry to hear this, I thought you book sounded excellent. Getting near the end of mine now and I'm more nervous about the two weeks of silence than I have been the entire campaign. Still no hot and trending and my views died a death after I dropped off the front page list, but hope springs eternal. Please let us know when/if you publish anyway!


Thanks for the kind words, Luke. I've got _Like Flies_ nominated alongside _Wolf's Oath_ and _A Small Price_. All of them look like fun/engaging reads.

And I'm pleased to announce the release of _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_, available here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075G9KNTQ/

Right now it's at it's normal price, but if you want to snag a FREE ebook copy, I'll be running a promotion from Saturday September 9th through the 13th.


----------



## lukekbell

C. J. Sears said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Luke. I've got _Like Flies_ nominated alongside _Wolf's Oath_ and _A Small Price_. All of them look like fun/engaging reads.
> 
> And I'm pleased to announce the release of _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_, available here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075G9KNTQ/
> 
> Right now it's at it's normal price, but if you want to snag a FREE ebook copy, I'll be running a promotion from Saturday September 9th through the 13th.


I will definitely snag myself a free copy of it! As someone who has gone through the other side as it were, do they give you anything to go on? Other than "Sorry your book was not selected"?


----------



## C. J. Sears

lukekbell said:


> I will definitely snag myself a free copy of it! As someone who has gone through the other side as it were, do they give you anything to go on? Other than "Sorry your book was not selected"?


For me, all they've said either time was that my book was unfortunately not selected, but keep on writing and submitting. I suspect that's the message they send basically every case.

Now, if you're a previous winner like lincolnjcole, I suspect it may be a bit different. He's mentioned in the thread that one of the reasons _The Everett Exorcism_ was rejected was the iconography on the cover. Perhaps you get more direct feedback in situations like that, but mine certainly haven't been personalized.


----------



## lukekbell

C. J. Sears said:


> For me, all they've said either time was that my book was unfortunately not selected, but keep on writing and submitting. I suspect that's the message they send basically every case.
> 
> Now, if you're a previous winner like lincolnjcole, I suspect it may be a bit different. He's mentioned in the thread that one of the reasons _The Everett Exorcism_ was rejected was the iconography on the cover. Perhaps you get more direct feedback in situations like that, but mine certainly haven't been personalized.


Thanks, it was actually lincolnjcole's comments about the cover that made me wonder if we would get any feedback on a rejection. I imagine you are correct and 9/10 they will just copy and paste the same thing to everyone.


----------



## lincolnjcole

lukekbell said:


> Thanks, it was actually lincolnjcole's comments about the cover that made me wonder if we would get any feedback on a rejection. I imagine you are correct and 9/10 they will just copy and paste the same thing to everyone.


Yeah, the form letter is what most people got. Authors who were previously picked are allowed to submit directly without a campaign if we want which is why I think we get a little bit more.


----------



## lukekbell

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah, the form letter is what most people got. Authors who were previously picked are allowed to submit directly without a campaign if we want which is why I think we get a little bit more.


Thanks, that's interesting to know... even more so if I manage to get my foot in the door!


----------



## lincolnjcole

lukekbell said:


> Thanks, that's interesting to know... even more so if I manage to get my foot in the door!


Yeah, here's hoping things open up a little bit and more people get selected! Good luck!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

lincolnjcole said:


> Short books and novellas have seen a dramatic drop in value and sales in recent years and in general a 60k book is short for a novel anyway. If you aren't in a hurry then kindle scout might be a good option but if you do want to go sooner or wide then maybe just use kdp.
> 
> Good luck!


Short works have never done real well I guess as a standalone work. I know you are in a collection of shorts with Lexi L. "Summer Solstice" I think is it - How is that collection going? I remember Lexi from WO too. "Time Rats" a KS winner.

I think I should stay at novelette levels and have quite a few out there in a series. I am now thinking make them 99 cents each. They are so easy to do at 10k words (what I have done now and only 2 and are closer to 20k each). The draw is you should have quite a few available (soon for me I hope) I think for them to even begin to be successful. 1 leads to 2, 2 leads 3, 3 leads to 4 ... and keep them coming. This is more like a serial ODTAA story.

With just 1 you just have to wait till you get more out there. I do see novelette writers on here. I am not sure of what they are wanting to achieve. Each has their own approach.

The real draw I think is keep them all Select - free reads for KU folks. The more you have, the more $ you get if the readers like the series. But it is not about the money so much for me; it will be a fun hobby I am hoping. So I have mixed expectations as I think on what I want to achieve. I want some tiny hobby income, as I enjoy writing for fun.

I know a lot of you folks are hoping to depend on it as a career income thing.

I love to see what is in the pipe-line with KS. Only a very few catch my attention to want to read more. So KS is a hobby game to me as I try to improve my score. Keep selecting what you like best. Not that I will ever read them.  It is just a game to me.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Picky Android said:


> Short works have never done real well I guess as a standalone work. I know you are in a collection of shorts with Lexi L. "Summer Solstice" I think is it - How is that collection going? I remember Lexi from WO too. "Time Rats" a KS winner.
> 
> I think I should stay at novelette levels and have quite a few out there in a series. I am now thinking make them 99 cents each. They are so easy to do at 10k words (what I have done now and only 2 and are closer to 20k each). The draw is you should have quite a few available (soon for me I hope) I think for them to even begin to be successful. 1 leads to 2, 2 leads 3, 3 leads to 4 ... and keep them coming. This is more like a serial ODTAA story.
> 
> With just 1 you just have to wait till you get more out there. I do see novelette writer on here. I am not sure of what they are wanting to achieve. Each has their own approach.
> 
> The real draw I think is keep them all Select - free reads for KU folks. The more you have, the more $ you get if the readers like the series. But it is not about the money so much for me; it will be a fun hobby I am hoping. So I have mixed expectations as I think on what I want to achieve. I want some tiny hobby income, as I enjoy writing for fun.
> 
> I know a lot of you folks are hoping to depend on it as a career income thing.
> 
> I love to see what is in the pipe-line with KS. Only a very few catch my attention to want to read more. So KS is a hobby game to me as I try to improve my score. Keep selecting what you like best. Not that I will ever read them.  It is just a game to me.


The anthologies have given away about 15k copies total and sold a few hundred of the participating authors' books. In general, though, it's more just something to give away for free than anything else!


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Nominated:

2 days left Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
2 days left A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
2 days left Like Flies by Luke K. Bell

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## lukekbell

Roger Eschbacher said:


> Nominated:
> 
> 2 days left Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> 2 days left A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> 2 days left Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> 
> Good luck, everyone!


Thanks Roger, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

For anyone who's running a KS campaign, or has a published book out there, I highly recommend Jaxon Reed's site http://readper.com/authors/  . He helped me tremendously, is communicative about what he's doing for your book, and has reasonable prices. Also, he's a Kboards contributor. Several other people on this thread have recommended Readper, and I just wanted to add my endorsement to theirs.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alyson Larrabee said:


> For anyone who's running a KS campaign, or has a published book out there, I highly recommend Jaxon Reed's site http://readper.com/authors/  . He helped me tremendously, is communicative about what he's doing for your book, and has reasonable prices. Also, he's a Kboards contributor. Several other people on this thread have recommended Readper, and I just wanted to add my endorsement to theirs.


100% true! Jaxon is awesome and he has some great promotional resources for kindle scout campaigns! Definitely check him out!


----------



## C. J. Sears

lincolnjcole said:


> 100% true! Jaxon is awesome and he has some great promotional resources for kindle scout campaigns! Definitely check him out!


Thirded. Jaxon is a pretty cool and honest guy and his newsletter can be a big help.


----------



## Decon

Just got a no for Girl at the Window. Off to press the publish button now. Good luck everyone with your efforts. It's been quite a ride.


----------



## Kimjwest

Decon said:


> Just got a no for Girl at the Window. Off to press the publish button now. Good luck everyone with your efforts. It's been quite a ride.


Wow. Girl at the Window was on the Hotlist for almost the entire time. For goodness sake what do they want? 

Anyway, all the best with self-pub.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Decon said:


> Just got a no for Girl at the Window. Off to press the publish button now. Good luck everyone with your efforts. It's been quite a ride.


Nice try. Good luck going forward.


----------



## Used To Be BH

C. J. Sears said:


> I wouldn't count on length of time meaning anything in the selection process. Just got the emailed rejection for _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ after almost two weeks in review. Sad, but expected. Book probably didn't meet their specific needs. Wish I'd gotten the notice a few weeks sooner, but what can you do?
> 
> Had 1.4 K views, but I didn't market much. Don't know if that was the difference maker for their decision, but I'll probably not do quite the same "set it" and forget it next time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. I really do appreciate the vote of confidence/interest even if Amazon's editors don't share that view. You guys are great and I'm still doing my part in nominating your own work(s).


Well, longer consideration could mean they were close to picking it and had to chew on the decision a while. Sadly, we'll never know.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Just got a no for Girl at the Window. Off to press the publish button now. Good luck everyone with your efforts. It's been quite a ride.


That surprises me, but given the present low acceptance rate, I guess not too much. I'm sure the book will do well when you publish.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> They have definitely trended downward in recent months and really sort of stopped accepting books, but I think a lot of that comes from their attempts to refactor and redesign the program. I'm betting that with staff shakeup and new leadership there are a lot of changes still to come, but hopefully the acceptance number starts climbing soon.


I think if they want to keep the program alive, they'll need to pick up the pace a little. 1-3% acceptance rate is pretty low to start with. Under 1%, and people will begin to wonder if it's worth the trouble. (It might be as a launch pad, regardless of how many people are selected, but what draws people in is probably the chance of being published by Kindle Press. That's what generates the excitement.)


----------



## Decon

Kimjwest said:


> Wow. Girl at the Window was on the Hotlist for almost the entire time. For goodness sake what do they want?
> 
> Anyway, all the best with self-pub.


Thanks. Not a problem, like I said, I've hit publish. The link on my signature is now live and it's for sale at 99c for a short while.

Here's the ad I've put together for facebooking and tweeting. Not sure about the wording. I've set it to 99c to start with until I get some reviews.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Decon said:


> Just got a no for Girl at the Window. Off to press the publish button now. Good luck everyone with your efforts. It's been quite a ride.


Who knows what KS is up to. Yours was another book I really though would get a yes. Good luck with the launch


----------



## Decon

Carleton Chinner said:


> Who knows what KS is up to. Yours was another book I really though would get a yes. Good luck with the launch


Thanks. There are two books not on the kindleboard list and one on the kindleboards list that are waiting results the next 1/2 days and I really liked the samples that I read. The one I liked the most and would buy, I thought it had a good voice, but it didn't trend on H&T until the last few days. If none of those three get picked, I won't know what to think, apart from the one I would buy, the cover looked to be home made.

Just Jilted wasn't my genre, but it had a killer opening chapter, so I wasn't surprised when that got picked and I'm looking forward to my free copy. But then there have been a few like that which didn't make it.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

You're welcome, Luke!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Just went on Amazon to see if Just Jilted, the newest KS winner, had any info available.  Come to find out there is another romance book with the exact same title by a different author.  Would be curious to know if that author ends up with any purchases when the other "just jilted" gets marketing, just because they share the same title.  I know I did a book name search before I named my first one, to avoid this exact scenario of having another book with the same name.

Good luck to all those with campaigns running.


----------



## jaxonreed

Alyson Larrabee said:


> For anyone who's running a KS campaign, or has a published book out there, I highly recommend Jaxon Reed's site http://readper.com/authors/  . He helped me tremendously, is communicative about what he's doing for your book, and has reasonable prices. Also, he's a Kboards contributor. Several other people on this thread have recommended Readper, and I just wanted to add my endorsement to theirs.


Aw shucks, you're making me blush. Thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## margiebk

Hi All,

I have a question. When your campaign is done, and you get the "Tell all your scouts" button on your campaign page, is this a one-time use button or will it stick around as long as your page is up?

I'm wondering if I can send a message, like, I'm working on getting the book ready and will let you know as soon as it's going to be released, when the ebook will be free for the first few days. Then later I could send a message informing them the exact date of the launch. 

It certainly would be nice if we can continue using the notify button whenever we have news for our Scouters.

Thanks,
Margie


----------



## margiebk

lincolnjcole said:


> Best of luck with everything this fall when you move forward with your projects! Make sure to have fun with it!


Thank you, Lincoln. I think that's great advice. And thank you for all your wonderfully informative blogs.


----------



## margiebk

Rena Arun said:


> Margie, I like the way the "good things" look to not only balance out but overbalance the bad! I'm also genuinely looking forward to reading the rest of Dreadmarrow Thief. Will be keeping my eyes on this thread for your updates. Good luck with all your projects!


Thank you very much, Rena. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## lukekbell

I know I should totally play this all cool and nonchalant, but I finally got a little time in hot and trending! And I'm sure it's all down to you Kboards folks. So, a massive thank you to anyone who viewed/nominated _Like Flies_


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. When your campaign is done, and you get the "Tell all your scouts" button on your campaign page, is this a one-time use button or will it stick around as long as your page is up?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can send a message, like, I'm working on getting the book ready and will let you know as soon as it's going to be released, when the ebook will be free for the first few days. Then later I could send a message informing them the exact date of the launch.
> 
> It certainly would be nice if we can continue using the notify button whenever we have news for our Scouters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Margie


As far as I know it's a one off form letter to say it's now available and it cant be altered. Off to press the button now. Good luck with your publishing.

EDITED: Okay, I've pressed the button on my campaign page and it has now gone. So you only get one shot at informing those who nominated you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I'm working on my deadline manuscript today. There is also yard work that needs doing and some groceries that need fetching.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
1 day left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
1 day left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
2 days left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
2 days left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
2 days left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
12 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
12 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
15 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
15 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
19 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
19 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
22 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
22 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
22 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
22 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
23 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
26 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
26 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
27 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## C. J. Sears

^Bought, Steve. I look forward to reading it.



Decon said:


> Just got a no for Girl at the Window. Off to press the publish button now. Good luck everyone with your efforts. It's been quite a ride.


Sorry to hear that, Decon. I thought it was a pretty compelling excerpt. I'll grab a copy.

Anyway, in case you guys missed it yesterday, _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ is now FREE to purchase and download through the 13th.

https://www.amazon.com/Smiling-Conspiracy-Evils-this-World-ebook/dp/B075G9KNTQ/

Thanks for being awesome people during these campaigns. &#128077;


----------



## Decon

C. J. Sears said:


> ^Bought, Steve. I look forward to reading it.
> 
> Sorry to hear that, Decon. I thought it was a pretty compelling excerpt. I'll grab a copy.
> 
> Anyway, in case you guys missed it yesterday, _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ is now FREE to purchase and download through the 13th.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Smiling-Conspiracy-Evils-this-World-ebook/dp/B075G9KNTQ/
> 
> Thanks for being awesome people during these campaigns. &#128077;


Thanks. I've downloaded yours just now.


----------



## lincolnjcole

margiebk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. When your campaign is done, and you get the "Tell all your scouts" button on your campaign page, is this a one-time use button or will it stick around as long as your page is up?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can send a message, like, I'm working on getting the book ready and will let you know as soon as it's going to be released, when the ebook will be free for the first few days. Then later I could send a message informing them the exact date of the launch.
> 
> It certainly would be nice if we can continue using the notify button whenever we have news for our Scouters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Margie


Unfortunately it is a one time use button thst you can't send multiple times. It also disappears after a while so you have to email them to send your message. You don't really get to put much info... Amazon just sends an email.


----------



## margiebk

lincolnjcole said:


> Unfortunately it is a one time use button thst you can't send multiple times. It also disappears after a while so you have to email them to send your message. You don't really get to put much info... Amazon just sends an email.


Declan, Lincoln, thanks for your answers. Can I put in launch dates, or is it a form letter that just says the book is "now available on Amazon"? The latter is okay as long as the email goes out right away. I don't want to send it during the free period and then have no one get the email till the free period is over.

And it looks like I need to work faster....


----------



## Kimjwest

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> 1 day left  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> 1 day left  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell


Nominations done, five stars all round; good luck.


----------



## lukekbell

Kimjwest said:


> Nominations done, five stars all round; good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## JDMatheny

Moonrise Kingdom & Like Flies nominated.  Good luck to you both and everybody else in the struggle


----------



## Decon

margiebk said:


> Declan, Lincoln, thanks for your answers. Can I put in launch dates, or is it a form letter that just says the book is "now available on Amazon"? The latter is okay as long as the email goes out right away. I don't want to send it during the free period and then have no one get the email till the free period is over.
> 
> And it looks like I need to work faster....


That is what is bugging me. Nothing will happen Sat and Sunday since I pressed the button, and I am told it takes round 2 days for them to send out the letter, which is why I have set mine at 99c, so at least those who liked the sample might buy. Really, I can't set the free day until the day after their letter goes out, just in case it takes longer. Many won't open them on the day, so it should be okay even though it's not perfect.


----------



## lukekbell

JDMatheny said:


> Moonrise Kingdom & Like Flies nominated. Good luck to you both and everybody else in the struggle


Thanks JD I have The Torchbearer in my pile.


----------



## C. J. Sears

WasAnn said:


> The low acceptance rate is troubling, but I've noticed that covers seem to play a big role in that...along with everything else. I'm still doing research, and really on the fence about going into KS. I'd love to just because I think it's a new and exciting way to see something new happening in publishing. I'm concerned because I know I can count on a hundred sales on release day and day+1 from regular readers, and delays in KS or a lackluster launch after selection would diminish that (since I can't use new release pricing).
> 
> I took a good deal of time off on writing and promoting (personal stuff) so when I launch next, it needs to be a boomer to get my backlist back up in the ranks. I recently got my letters, so I do have that in my pocket now, but that doesn't mean much when a good launch is absolutely required.
> 
> Can anyone who has been selected give some perspective on how they view their launch by KS?
> 
> That said, if I do this, I'd like to make sure all my checkboxes are ticked. Here is my cover. The book is about 90K. Book two is halfway done and I'd like to have that done before I even go into KS. It's likely to be a simply 2 book "series." My editor is brilliant, and we're focusing on that first 5K as recommended. Blurbs will likely take a long time to get just right.
> 
> Any feedback?


That cover looks great. It definitely pops. But I wouldn't make any assumptions about that being a large factor. Sure, it pays off for catching eyes and getting hot & trending, but I think all of us have seen a few abysmal covers on selected books. These are the ones that usually get changed down the line in production.

I'd say there's no real loss to trying Kindle Scout aside from it being time-consuming and/or a bad self-perception if rejected. It's a bit of free marketing in itself if nothing else.

Off-topic a bit, but I thought I'd share the results (so far) on day 1 of my free launch:

#1085 in Free Kindle Store
#9 in Thrillers > Conspiracies 
#17 in Suspense > Paranormal
#32 in Literature & Fiction > Horror

So I'd say it's doing pretty well! Many thanks to you guys and Jaxon Reed for your efforts and support this early on. And Amazon linked the paperback in record time, so that's cool too.


----------



## Cecelia

So sorry about _Girl_ Declan. Yeah, the low acceptance rate is indeed troubling. Do you think maybe the market is saturated?

Still I found the kindle experience very motivating. I have written 1 & 1/2 full manuscripts while my two novels campaigned.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

You're welcome, Kyrrimar!


----------



## TheJackDublin

WasAnn said:


> The low acceptance rate is troubling, but I've noticed that covers seem to play a big role in that...along with everything else. I'm still doing research, and really on the fence about going into KS. I'd love to just because I think it's a new and exciting way to see something new happening in publishing. I'm concerned because I know I can count on a hundred sales on release day and day+1 from regular readers, and delays in KS or a lackluster launch after selection would diminish that (since I can't use new release pricing).
> 
> I took a good deal of time off on writing and promoting (personal stuff) so when I launch next, it needs to be a boomer to get my backlist back up in the ranks. I recently got my letters, so I do have that in my pocket now, but that doesn't mean much when a good launch is absolutely required.
> 
> Can anyone who has been selected give some perspective on how they view their launch by KS?
> 
> That said, if I do this, I'd like to make sure all my checkboxes are ticked. Here is my cover. The book is about 90K. Book two is halfway done and I'd like to have that done before I even go into KS. It's likely to be a simply 2 book "series." My editor is brilliant, and we're focusing on that first 5K as recommended. Blurbs will likely take a long time to get just right.
> 
> Any feedback?


The cover looks solid - I think you can check that off the list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnjcole

margiebk said:


> Declan, Lincoln, thanks for your answers. Can I put in launch dates, or is it a form letter that just says the book is "now available on Amazon"? The latter is okay as long as the email goes out right away. I don't want to send it during the free period and then have no one get the email till the free period is over.
> 
> And it looks like I need to work faster....


It's just a notification to kindle scout that your book is available. You give them an asin, and they will send a letter at their own convenience to everyone about its availability.


----------



## lincolnjcole

WasAnn said:


> The low acceptance rate is troubling, but I've noticed that covers seem to play a big role in that...along with everything else. I'm still doing research, and really on the fence about going into KS. I'd love to just because I think it's a new and exciting way to see something new happening in publishing. I'm concerned because I know I can count on a hundred sales on release day and day+1 from regular readers, and delays in KS or a lackluster launch after selection would diminish that (since I can't use new release pricing).
> 
> I took a good deal of time off on writing and promoting (personal stuff) so when I launch next, it needs to be a boomer to get my backlist back up in the ranks. I recently got my letters, so I do have that in my pocket now, but that doesn't mean much when a good launch is absolutely required.
> 
> Can anyone who has been selected give some perspective on how they view their launch by KS?
> 
> That said, if I do this, I'd like to make sure all my checkboxes are ticked. Here is my cover. The book is about 90K. Book two is halfway done and I'd like to have that done before I even go into KS. It's likely to be a simply 2 book "series." My editor is brilliant, and we're focusing on that first 5K as recommended. Blurbs will likely take a long time to get just right.
> 
> Any feedback?


The launch is inconsistent. Sometimes authors get HUGE attention from kindle marketing, and sometimes authors get almost nothing from the marketing department. What they do is send out Amazon emails. For example, I got a few new release lists from Amazon and a 'check out this hot new series' email to some people (even though only one book was out). Another book got about 30 new release lists, targeted marketing, and a lot of other big launch features from amazon to more or less guarantee its success. A lot of books, though, get one or two launch lists to promote it and then it gets forgotten.

The rule of kindle scout book launches is about 4-15 months to pay back your $1500 advance, the exception are books that go gangbusters and make it back in 1-2 months. One thing to keep in mind: books are launched and marketed at full price...the full price launch, if you don't get MASSIVE promotion or pay for your own, can kill a lot of titles (especially since the first 90 days are the most important).

Since KS owns the rights, if you DO get picked you are basically at their mercy for how much promotion you get and a lot of people have gotten their rights back within 2 years because of how poorly they are performing.


----------



## emmaryan

i'm looking for some advice. i won kindle scout with a book over a year ago and this time i'm trying with a pen name. since i don't want my actual name associated with this book, i'm having trouble thinking up people to ask for a nomination. does anyone have any ideas?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/34YUZ4M2YR1WB


----------



## lmsorrell

Hello everyone,

Very nervously popping my head in the door to say hello. I submitted my book to Scout a few days ago and it's now live. I've not been published before, and I'm very anxious that this will be a huge deciding factor in the selection process. Does anybody know if a brand new author has ever been selected before? 
Really happy to meet you all and speak to the talent behind the books up on Scout at the mo.

Lx
https://www.amazon.com/gp/f.html?C=3KRKL8BRA5K9I&K=3VXKJDQVZI7WS&M=urn:rtn:msg:201709070401163c23287cc8014bab9e3f90cfb5b0p0na&R=1924UNXZRR3VY&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fkindlescout.amazon.com%2Fp%2F2NZ1R8TZAGX6F%3Fref_%3Dpe_886810_126055510&A=YSVFKLUL67KB4G9IVVOPK2WPMUEA&H=QATR6LY0WJSELBYBSAN0MW76T2OA&ref_=pe_886810_126055510


----------



## lincolnjcole

emmaryan said:


> i'm looking for some advice. i won kindle scout with a book over a year ago and this time i'm trying with a pen name. since i don't want my actual name associated with this book, i'm having trouble thinking up people to ask for a nomination. does anyone have any ideas?


You don't want your normal fans to know about the book? You could ask your audience, but if not you might be better of paying for promotions so YOU aren't doing the asking.


----------



## Patricia KC

emmaryan said:


> i'm looking for some advice. i won kindle scout with a book over a year ago and this time i'm trying with a pen name. since i don't want my actual name associated with this book, i'm having trouble thinking up people to ask for a nomination. does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/34YUZ4M2YR1WB


I had a similar situation with my second book. I used a pen name for different reasons and didn't care about the connection being known in the long run, but didn't want family to know about the pen name unless the book was published. I posted about the KS campaign in a couple of closed FB groups and here, used Jaxon Reed's newsletter promo (which is fantastic, btw), and left it to the fates. It worked. I don't think you should worry much about it. (btw, I love your cover!)


----------



## emmaryan

lincolnjcole said:


> You don't want your normal fans to know about the book? You could ask your audience, but if not you might be better of paying for promotions so YOU aren't doing the asking.


i just don't know how to ask my audience without alerting my friends and family... thanks for the idea about paid promos.


----------



## emmaryan

Patricia KC said:


> I had a similar situation with my second book. I used a pen name for different reasons and didn't care about the connection being known in the long run, but didn't want family to know about the pen name unless the book was published. I posted about the KS campaign in a couple of closed FB groups and here, used Jaxon Reed's newsletter promo (which is fantastic, btw), and left it to the fates. It worked. I don't think you should worry much about it. (btw, I love your cover!)


thanks! i had it made here: https://www.alchemybookcovers.com/clients


----------



## jaxonreed

lmsorrell said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very nervously popping my head in the door to say hello. I submitted my book to Scout a few days ago and it's now live. I've not been published before, and I'm very anxious that this will be a huge deciding factor in the selection process. Does anybody know if a brand new author has ever been selected before?
> Really happy to meet you all and speak to the talent behind the books up on Scout at the mo.
> 
> Lx
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/f.html?C=3KRKL8BRA5K9I&K=3VXKJDQVZI7WS&M=urn:rtn:msg:201709070401163c23287cc8014bab9e3f90cfb5b0p0na&R=1924UNXZRR3VY&T=C&U=https%3A%2F%2Fkindlescout.amazon.com%2Fp%2F2NZ1R8TZAGX6F%3Fref_%3Dpe_886810_126055510&A=YSVFKLUL67KB4G9IVVOPK2WPMUEA&H=QATR6LY0WJSELBYBSAN0MW76T2OA&ref_=pe_886810_126055510


Hi there! You certainly have an excellent pedigree based on your Scout bio. I think you'll be fine and lack of a prior book won't play much of a role in their decision, in my opinion.

Very intriguing excerpt, btw.


----------



## Kimjwest

lincolnjcole said:


> The launch is inconsistent. Sometimes authors get HUGE attention from kindle marketing, and sometimes authors get almost nothing from the marketing department. What they do is send out Amazon emails. For example, I got a few new release lists from Amazon and a 'check out this hot new series' email to some people (even though only one book was out). Another book got about 30 new release lists, targeted marketing, and a lot of other big launch features from amazon to more or less guarantee its success. A lot of books, though, get one or two launch lists to promote it and then it gets forgotten.
> 
> This^^
> 
> Since KS owns the rights, if you DO get picked you are basically at their mercy for how much promotion you get and a lot of people have gotten their rights back within 2 years because of how poorly they are performing.


Lincoln what you're saying was recently confirmed for me by a Scout winner from last year. I contacted them to find out if winning Scout was worth it. They said KP only promoted their book upon release and it fizzled out pretty quickly. She said as the author, you pretty much have to continue to do your your promotional work, advertising, blogging etc. because once they recover their advance, they are pretty much done with you. I'm guessing maybe that's why they put us through a nominations period, to push you to start farming your networks for the future success of the book. The Scouter added that the more your book sells, the more they promote it. If it's not selling, at the end of the day they have other choices to promote and spaces are limited. They would rather promote a self-published book like Wool knowing they are making money off it, than keep forcing a non-performing KP book that people aren't buying. 
So I guess winners can't sit back and relax and let KP do it all &#128517;


----------



## lmsorrell

jaxonreed said:


> Hi there! You certainly have an excellent pedigree based on your Scout bio. I think you'll be fine and lack of a prior book won't play much of a role in their decision, in my opinion.
> 
> Very intriguing excerpt, btw.


Thanks for your reply, Jaxon! Much appreciated. I've been looking at self-pub for a while now as my particular genre and sub-genre is not being actively sought by trad publishers in the U.K. at the mo. I'll self-pub if it doesn't get picked up by Scout, but as a debut author I felt that there would be a considerable amount to learn from them  
Lx


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I'm going to get a bit more work done on my manuscript this morning and then we are going on a field trip to a little-known local spot with some mysterious old ruins - known as the Bayer's Road Mystery Wall. I'm working on a guidebook, and I haven't been out there for a while and I want to get a feel for the place again before I complete this section of the manuscript.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
LAST DAY LEFT!  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
LAST DAY LEFT!  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
1 day left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
1 day left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
1 day left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
11 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
11 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
14 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
14 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
18 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
18 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
21 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
21 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
21 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
21 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
22 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
25 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
26 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!


----------



## Decon

Looks like they're working Sunday. Jalepino Cupcake (kindleboards) has had a no, along with May at the Peacock Farm (not kindleboards) so from kindleboards we're upto 49r who is next in line. My favourite of all the books that finished the same day as me got a no on Saturday which I couldn't believe, but then that was just my personal opinion.

The next 2 days 15 books come off, and with 6 finishing yesterday,  they'll have their work cut out, but it is disheartening that no books have been picked since Just Jilted.

If anyone who has had a book poublished with them gets a chance to talk with their contact, maybe they could find out what changes have taken place. I can't believe it's because the books are of a lower standard that went before, not after reading all the samples.


----------



## Decon

emmaryan said:


> i just don't know how to ask my audience without alerting my friends and family... thanks for the idea about paid promos.


author shout will tweet for you every day and readper which is only $7.50 for the duration of the campaign both provide excellent results.


----------



## lmsorrell

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. I'm going to get a bit more work done on my manuscript this morning and then we are going on a field trip to a little-known local spot with some mysterious old ruins - known as the Bayer's Road Mystery Wall. I'm working on a guidebook, and I haven't been out there for a while and I want to get a feel for the place again before I complete this section of the manuscript.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> LAST DAY LEFT!  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> 1 day left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
> 1 day left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> 1 day left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 11 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
> 11 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
> 14 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
> 14 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> 18 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 18 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
> 21 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
> 21 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
> 21 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
> 21 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
> 22 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
> 25 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 25 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
> 26 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


Thanks for this, Steve! Very helpful


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Just got a no for Girl at the Window. Off to press the publish button now. Good luck everyone with your efforts. It's been quite a ride.


Declan, sorry to hear it. I hope you have an awesome launch and sell oodles of books!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Ghost at the College is off to a slow start.  Page reads are quite decent, but zero hours H&T so far.  I'm not surprised.  It's the second version of a series, and I wasn't certain if it was going to be worth putting through a campaign or not.

Well, it certainly is worth a campaign, even if it never goes H&T.  Look what's happened to book one, Ghost in the Park:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,506 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
    #28 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
    #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts

GitP hit top 50 in 2 categories shortly after release and then slowly fell to the 60-70 level.  Now it's ranked higher than it ever has been.  Putting book 2 through Scout has certainly had an influence.  I'll keep you guys posted on whether this continues.

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


----------



## jaxonreed

Decon said:


> author shout will tweet for you every day and readper which is only $7.50 for the duration of the campaign both provide excellent results.


I should point out that $7.50 is for one mention in the newsletter.

However, that one mention does lead to some clicks, and certainly can help in the mid-campaign click slump a lot of people experience.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> The launch is inconsistent. Sometimes authors get HUGE attention from kindle marketing, and sometimes authors get almost nothing from the marketing department. What they do is send out Amazon emails. For example, I got a few new release lists from Amazon and a 'check out this hot new series' email to some people (even though only one book was out). Another book got about 30 new release lists, targeted marketing, and a lot of other big launch features from amazon to more or less guarantee its success. A lot of books, though, get one or two launch lists to promote it and then it gets forgotten.
> 
> The rule of kindle scout book launches is about 4-15 months to pay back your $1500 advance, the exception are books that go gangbusters and make it back in 1-2 months. One thing to keep in mind: books are launched and marketed at full price...the full price launch, if you don't get MASSIVE promotion or pay for your own, can kill a lot of titles (especially since the first 90 days are the most important).
> 
> Since KS owns the rights, if you DO get picked you are basically at their mercy for how much promotion you get and a lot of people have gotten their rights back within 2 years because of how poorly they are performing.


Am I alone in thinking the Kindle Press team should know better? If we all know the first 90 days are important, why do they so often wait until after the first 90 to promote? And why do they invariably open at full price when new release discounts are so common (and, at least in my experience, effective)? That seems like a very backwards promotional strategy.

It also seems as if, instead of being focused on building author brands, as many big publishers are, KP is myopically focused on individual books. Obviously, their job is not to build our careers--but that kind of activity can make them more money in the long run. Many of the household-name authors are household names because a publisher realized they had the potential and built them up. By contrast, the KP approach seems like a scatter gun pattern.

Lincoln, do I detect a change in your tone regarding KS? A while ago you were talking about how KP was stepping up its game. Now you're talking about inconsistency and how many authors take the rights reversion after two years.

I'm almost beginning to think KU can be a great launch platform, but it might actually be better if the book get rejected? Or am I just reading too much into your statements?


----------



## Patricia KC

jaxonreed said:


> I should point out that $7.50 is for one mention in the newsletter.
> 
> However, that one mention does lead to some clicks, and certainly can help in the mid-campaign click slump a lot of people experience.


My readper.com newsletter mention ran on day 17 of my campaign. It pushed the book back to H&T right away, and the book spent the majority of it's last (almost) two weeks in H&T. Highly recommended!


----------



## Arches

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost at the College is off to a slow start. Page reads are quite decent, but zero hours H&T so far. I'm not surprised. It's the second version of a series, and I wasn't certain if it was going to be worth putting through a campaign or not.
> 
> Well, it certainly is worth a campaign, even if it never goes H&T. Look what's happened to book one, Ghost in the Park:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,506 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
> #28 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
> #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> 
> GitP hit top 50 in 2 categories shortly after release and then slowly fell to the 60-70 level. Now it's ranked higher than it ever has been. Putting book 2 through Scout has certainly had an influence. I'll keep you guys posted on whether this continues.
> 
> As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


Thanks for the update. I hope Ghost in the Park sticks there for months to come.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Am I alone in thinking the Kindle Press team should know better? If we all know the first 90 days are important, why do they so often wait until after the first 90 to promote? And why do they invariably open at full price when new release discounts are so common (and, at least in my experience, effective)? That seems like a very backwards promotional strategy.
> 
> It also seems as if, instead of being focused on building author brands, as many big publishers are, KP is myopically focused on individual books. Obviously, their job is not to build our careers--but that kind of activity can make them more money in the long run. Many of the household-name authors are household names because a publisher realized they had the potential and built them up. By contrast, the KP approach seems like a scatter gun pattern.
> 
> Lincoln, do I detect a change in your tone regarding KS? A while ago you were talking about how KP was stepping up its game. Now you're talking about inconsistency and how many authors take the rights reversion after two years.
> 
> I'm almost beginning to think KU can be a great launch platform, but it might actually be better if the book get rejected? Or am I just reading too much into your statements?


They actually seemed to be ramping up production and widening their acceptance of genres to build a really strong branch when their lead editor left to take over the Romance brand, and pretty much as soon as that happened things shifted dramatically. They stopped accepting books as often, fell out of contact with selected authors, and turned more internal. All in all, I think this is a bad time for authors trying to join the brand since they are accepting so few books, but I don't think it's even close to the end of the project.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Decon said:


> author shout will tweet for you every day and readper which is only $7.50 for the duration of the campaign both provide excellent results.


You have to watch author shout. I did a promo with them and had to contact them twice about tweets not going out as they should. Just an FYI.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Declan, sorry to hear it. I hope you have an awesome launch and sell oodles of books!


Thanks, good luck with your campaign.


----------



## ID Johnson

Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
LAST DAY LEFT!  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
LAST DAY LEFT!  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
1 day left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
1 day left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
18 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
21 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
21 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
21 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
21 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
22 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
25 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
26 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting folks!
[/quote]

Steve, could you please add Prelude to the list? Here's the link:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1US3JQGN5DNEX
Thanks for maintaining the list for us! It's so helpful!!


----------



## lukekbell

Just one last announcement for anyone who hasn't heard me begging yet.
_Like Flies_ is on its last day and in a few hours I will be in KS limbo. Anyone who likes a side of fun with their murder mysteries will probably enjoy it and anyone who doesn't... well, you should probably give it a try anyway, even if it is just to find out what the dog's name is.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OOFA2CCY7YU0

Thanks again to anyone who has viewed / nominated it and a special thanks to Steve for plugging it along with all the others everyday.


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost at the College is off to a slow start. Page reads are quite decent, but zero hours H&T so far. I'm not surprised. It's the second version of a series, and I wasn't certain if it was going to be worth putting through a campaign or not.
> 
> Well, it certainly is worth a campaign, even if it never goes H&T. Look what's happened to book one, Ghost in the Park:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,506 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #27 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
> #28 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
> #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> 
> GitP hit top 50 in 2 categories shortly after release and then slowly fell to the 60-70 level. Now it's ranked higher than it ever has been. Putting book 2 through Scout has certainly had an influence. I'll keep you guys posted on whether this continues.
> 
> As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those awaiting news.


Congrats on GitP's success! That's awesome! Prelude has also had a fair amount of page views but no H & T yet. My campaign started the day after yours. I am not doing much to promo this one, though, whereas last time I had already spent quite a bit on promos for "Moon." I have signed up for Readper for next Saturday though and I'm excited to see those results.


----------



## lmsorrell

lukekbell said:


> Just one last announcement for anyone who hasn't heard me begging yet.
> _Like Flies_ is on its last day and in a few hours I will be in KS limbo. Anyone who likes a side of fun with their murder mysteries will probably enjoy it and anyone who doesn't... well, you should probably give it a try anyway, even if it is just to find out what the dog's name is.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OOFA2CCY7YU0
> 
> Thanks again to anyone who has viewed / nominated it and a special thanks to Steve for plugging it along with all the others everyday.


I nominated LIKE FLIES a couple of hours ago. I really like your writing style. Excellent! I wish you lots of luck with this and future projects  
Lx


----------



## Steve Vernon

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. I'm going to get a bit more work done on my manuscript this morning and then we are going on a field trip to a little-known local spot with some mysterious old ruins - known as the Bayer's Road Mystery Wall. I'm working on a guidebook, and I haven't been out there for a while and I want to get a feel for the place again before I complete this section of the manuscript.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> LAST DAY LEFT!  A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> 1 day left  Rebirth by L. Fergus
> 1 day left  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> 1 day left  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 11 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
> 11 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
> 14 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
> 14 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> 18 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 18 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
> 21 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
> 21 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
> 21 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
> 21 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
> 22 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
> 25 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 25 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
> 26 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> 26 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting folks!


----------



## lukekbell

lmsorrell said:


> I nominated LIKE FLIES a couple of hours ago. I really like your writing style. Excellent! I wish you lots of luck with this and future projects
> Lx


Thanks very much, I too had a struggle to get the word out as I'm writing under a pen name with my first novel. I'm kind of basing my worth on whether I get selected or not! Probably not the greatest idea with the current acceptance rate. Good luck with your campaign and I can give you a couple of words of wisdom... 
1) As you will find from scouring the inter-webs for information about Kindle Scout, at the end of the day the stats don't seem to mean much and it really is their decision in the end. (I think)
2) The Kboards peeps are the best and Steve is a saint for posting everyday.
3) Readper really does do some good and can boost you out of a slump for very little money in the grand scheme of things.
4) Get yourself on Goodreads and make a post in the KS group for a few more views.

I hope some of this helps... 
Ps. Funnily enough I'm a programmer from the UK too, although nowhere near as qualified in other respects...


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
Like Flies by Luke K. Bell

Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## lukekbell

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Wolf's Oath by Meg MacDonald
> A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> 
> Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## lmsorrell

lukekbell said:


> Thanks very much, I too had a struggle to get the word out as I'm writing under a pen name with my first novel. I'm kind of basing my worth on whether I get selected or not! Probably not the greatest idea with the current acceptance rate. Good luck with your campaign and I can give you a couple of words of wisdom...
> 1) As you will find from scouring the inter-webs for information about Kindle Scout, at the end of the day the stats don't seem to mean much and it really is their decision in the end. (I think)
> 2) The Kboards peeps are the best and Steve is a saint for posting everyday.
> 3) Readper really does do some good and can boost you out of a slump for very little money in the grand scheme of things.
> 4) Get yourself on Goodreads and make a post in the KS group for a few more views.
> 
> I hope some of this helps...
> Ps. Funnily enough I'm a programmer from the UK too, although nowhere near as qualified in other respects...


Amazing! Thanks very much for your advice. I'm looking into the Readper avenue, looks like it might be effective at mid-point  I'll have a look at Goodreads, too. I signed up a millennia ago, but haven't used it since.
I'd love to stay in contact. Are you on Twitter? If so, let me know your handle. Mines @lmsorrell.

Lx


----------



## lukekbell

lmsorrell said:


> Amazing! Thanks very much for your advice. I'm looking into the Readper avenue, looks like it might be effective at mid-point  I'll have a look at Goodreads, too. I signed up a millennia ago, but haven't used it since.
> I'd love to stay in contact. Are you on Twitter? If so, let me know your handle. Mines @lmsorrell.
> 
> Lx


I probably should be, but I'm not. Maybe I'll up my social media game one day! I'll be sure to keep an eye out for you, glad I could help a little.


----------



## ID Johnson

Thank you, Steve! You're the best!!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Question on hot and trending - is it common to hit it early and then wane? I'm trying to space my promos throughout the month as well as send to my list in segments several days apart.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3OVEAIOO4GMC2

Currently 65 hours up there since launch. I'm just worried I'll drop out and it'll be hard to get back on there. I have my most expensive option planned about two-thirds of the way through.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

lincolnjcole said:


> They actually seemed to be ramping up production and widening their acceptance of genres to build a really strong branch when their lead editor left to take over the Romance brand, and pretty much as soon as that happened things shifted dramatically. They stopped accepting books as often, fell out of contact with selected authors, and turned more internal. All in all, I think this is a bad time for authors trying to join the brand since they are accepting so few books, but I don't think it's even close to the end of the project.


Could it mean the few they select might get more promotion/attention? Or is that on the decline too?


----------



## Decon

ADDavies said:


> Question on hot and trending - is it common to hit it early and then wane? I'm trying to space my promos throughout the month as well as send to my list in segments several days apart.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3OVEAIOO4GMC2
> 
> Currently 65 hours up there since launch. I'm just worried I'll drop out and it'll be hard to get back on there. I have my most expensive option planned about two-thirds of the way through.


The nominations are cumulative. Seeing as how you've spaced out your promos, you should stay on there after the first week or so when it quietens down and you fall off the cliff with page landings from internal page landings. You can get to stay on H&T with as few as 30 - 100 page landings per day after the cliff fall as it's hard to get knocked off by the new ones unless they book all their promos upfront and have a massive mailing list. Then towards the end, internal nominations pick you back up again without promos during the last days as scouts nominate for the chance to get as many free as they can from ending campaigns.

I wouldn't get too hung up on H&T, though it's good to have time on there to prove you are prepared to market to a KS editor and for them to know if they accept it that there will be plenty of readers to send out a free copy to for them to get reviews built up at publication. Books that have had all 720 hrs on H&T or thereabouts, have still been rejected, so it's really down to the content and what they are looking for. One book I know of was accepted with around 250 hrs H&T.


----------



## Arches

lukekbell said:


> Just one last announcement for anyone who hasn't heard me begging yet.
> _Like Flies_ is on its last day and in a few hours I will be in KS limbo. Anyone who likes a side of fun with their murder mysteries will probably enjoy it and anyone who doesn't... well, you should probably give it a try anyway, even if it is just to find out what the dog's name is.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2OOFA2CCY7YU0
> 
> Thanks again to anyone who has viewed / nominated it and a special thanks to Steve for plugging it along with all the others everyday.


Luke, I nominated it yesterday. I like your sense of humor. Good luck.


----------



## Kody Boye

Hi peeps! I have returned from my hiatus on the KBoards. Life kinda got in the way and I'm looking to be more active on here if at all possible (and start nominating some works from fellow authors.)

In the meanwhile, I'd like to inform you that WHEN THEY SAW, the sequel to my previous WHEN THEY CAME novel, is now on Kindle Scout! I wasn't originally going to put the novel on here, but considering the attention the first book received (and the requests I received for book 2 to be placed on the site,) I figured I'd try it out again.

Here's a link to my book: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TY0H0BKJLP4E


----------



## emmaryan

as someone who won kindlescout in 2015, i can tell things are much different numbers-wise. i got the same number of page views in a couple days as i did all month the first time around, but i've only had 8 hours in hot and trending. looks like the reading community is a lot bigger.


----------



## Kody Boye

emmaryan said:


> as someone who won kindlescout in 2015, i can tell things are much different numbers-wise. i got the same number of page views in a couple days as i did all month the first time around, but i've only had 8 hours in hot and trending. looks like the reading community is a lot bigger.


I'm going to be more casual with my promotion this time around, personally, and just see how it plays out. I'll do my usual -- Facebook posts, newsletter, stuff like that -- but I'm not going to go gung-ho with spending money on ads or for promotion (except maybe the one I used previously whose name I cannot remember) that might not result in any definitive financial gain.

Only responding to your post because you mentioned how the Hot and trending/Number of views thing isn't reflective of what gets picked or not.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Hey, everyone - The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er was not selected by KS for publication.  Thanks to everyone who nominated!  To me, KS is all about the marketing muscle of Amazon.  A pass comes with perks, though, such as retention of audio rights and ebook release on all platforms.  When I launch,  I'll let everyone know.

Finally, for those who track this stuff, my campaign ended with 3.3k page views, 201 hours on H&T, and a mix of 71/29 internal/external.

Best success to all who are in campaign.  Up the Adventure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMatheny

TheJackDublin said:


> Hey, everyone - The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er was not selected by KS for publication. Thanks to everyone who nominated! To me, KS is all about the marketing muscle of Amazon. A pass comes with perks, though, such as retention of audio rights and ebook release on all platforms. When I launch, I'll let everyone know.
> 
> Finally, for those who track this stuff, my campaign ended with 3.3k page views, 201 hours on H&T, and a mix of 71/29 internal/external.
> 
> Best success to all who are in campaign. Up the Adventure!\
> 
> Sorry to hear that Jack, but perhaps it will work out for the better! I liked the look of your story, very creative. Great luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carey Lewis

lincolnjcole said:


> They actually seemed to be ramping up production and widening their acceptance of genres to build a really strong branch when their lead editor left to take over the Romance brand, and pretty much as soon as that happened things shifted dramatically. They stopped accepting books as often, fell out of contact with selected authors, and turned more internal. All in all, I think this is a bad time for authors trying to join the brand since they are accepting so few books, but I don't think it's even close to the end of the project.


The reason for me, and I don't want to speak for other authors here but I assume the same, to try for a contract with Scout would be the marketing muscle of Amazon. If they're not doing that, I have a hard time of seeing why one would try for the contract. For those like myself that are terrible at marketing, it still might be beneficial, but to those that are half decent, it sounds like they could get the same results AND still have control over every aspect as well as make 70% instead of 50%


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Two days left on my Goodreads giveaway for Ersha's Revenge. If anyone is interested in entering, here is the link https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35488212-ersha-s-revenge


----------



## TheJackDublin

Kyrrimar said:


> I was so sorry to see that in my inbox a short while ago! I found your excerpt very witty. I'll be looking for the Miner 49er when it comes out. I hope it's a great success.
> 
> Meg


Thanks, Meg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukekbell

Thanks WasAnn & Arches!

Just a general question for people in The KS waiting room... my email said they would be in touch in 'the next few business days' is that just what Amazon call two weeks or have things changed?


----------



## Kody Boye

lukekbell said:


> Thanks WasAnn & Arches!
> 
> Just a general question for people in The KS waiting room... my email said they would be in touch in 'the next few business days' is that just what Amazon call two weeks or have things changed?


When I did my first Kindle Scout campaign back in March, I waited about a week to hear from them.


----------



## lukekbell

Kody Boye said:


> When I did my first Kindle Scout campaign back in March, I waited about a week to hear from them.


Thanks Kody, this is all new to me, but having this board and all you guys with experience is really helping me understand the whole KS thing!


----------



## TheJackDublin

Kody Boye said:


> When I did my first Kindle Scout campaign back in March, I waited about a week to hear from them.


I received the same 'few days' response, which stretched out to 13 calendar days. I think after my campaign launched, the next book didn't go live for 4 days. Given that void in the KS universe, I would expect the response time to return to normal in the next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukekbell

TheJackDublin said:


> I received the same 'few days' response, which stretched out to 13 calendar days. I think after my campaign launched, the next book didn't go live for 4 days. Given that void in the KS universe, I would expect the response time to return to normal in the next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jack lets hope things get back to normal!


----------



## Kimjwest

TheJackDublin said:


> Hey, everyone - The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er was not selected by KS for publication. Thanks to everyone who nominated! To me, KS is all about the marketing muscle of Amazon. A pass comes with perks, though, such as retention of audio rights and ebook release on all platforms. When I launch, I'll let everyone know.
> 
> Finally, for those who track this stuff, my campaign ended with 3.3k page views, 201 hours on H&T, and a mix of 71/29 internal/external.
> 
> Best success to all who are in campaign. Up the Adventure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with your launch, Jack.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Kimjwest said:


> Good luck with your launch, Jack.


Thanks, Kim! Glad to see you turning H&T into your stomping grounds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmsorrell

Morning all,

Just catching up from yesterdays news:

Luke - Very best of luck with LIKE FLIES, Luck  Keep us posted.

ADDavis - Nice to meet you and thanks for asking the questions about the H&T impact. I was going to ask the group today 

Kody - Hi! Nice to meet you and best of luck for WHEN THEY SAW

Jack - Lovely to meet you. I really liked the excerpt for The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er. Sorry to hear that KP didn't pick it, but looking forward to reading when you release it 

Carey - thanks for the insight. I'm not sure if I'm going to be any good at marketing yet as I'm just starting out, but I probably do need some publisher hand-holding for a while. Finger crossed!

Anyone waiting to hear back after the close of campaign - best of luck!!

Phew! So may posts to read. Did I miss anyone? Everyone is so kind and helpful here 

Lx


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I have a day shift at work today. My wife and I had a marvelous visit to the Mystery Walls yesterday. The weather was fine and even though we managed to get ourselves lost for a while, we were both comfortable in the woods and managed to recover our bearings and find our way out after an hour of trekking around. The location did have a bit of a trail, but it is DEFINITELY not a spot for inexperienced hikers to visit. The trail was SLIGHTLY marked with flashes of orange hunting tape, but not nearly well enough.

A lot of you folks just venturing into your first Kindle Scout campaign are going to feel this way. You are going to get halfway into the campaign and see your views and nominations abruptly drop off and some of you will be tempted to panic and go all deer-in-the-headlights and worry and fret. Just keep your cool and whisper a prayer to the blessed Aunt Jemima, the patron saint of pancakes and good cheer, and sooner or later you will find your way out of the woods.



Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Rebirth by L. Fergus
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
LAST DAY LEFT!  Moonrise by Mark Gardner
10 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
10 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
13 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
13 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
17 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
17 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
20 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
20 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
20 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
20 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
21 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
24 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
24 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
25 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
25 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
28 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Now - in the words of the Heck-owie Tribe, that small and valiant who spend their days wading through the high-above-eye-level overbrush of the Kindle Scout veldt - "Where the heck are we? Where the heck are we?"

Say it with me, folks - and happy scouting!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

Rebirth by L. Fergus
The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
Moonrise by Mark Gardner

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Kimjwest

Mark Wakely said:


> Just nominated:
> 
> Rebirth by L. Fergus
> The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Had 3 slots too; good luck to the next three; all trending&#128077;


----------



## HeyImBen

Good morning! Waiting on Irma's remnants to blow through Atlanta here. My wife and I have each nominated the top 3 on the list. Best of luck as you folks get ready to head to the waiting room.
As far as my campaign for _Matters of the Heart_ goes, these are my stats with 17 days left:

3.1K campaign views
176 out of 288 in H & T
79%internal/ 21% external

I started off with several promos, but since have adopted a set it and forget it attitude. I guess seeing authors turned down who've had a high number of campaign views and a great deal of time in H & T has
caused me to question whether it's worth the investment.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Added _Torchbearer_ and _Moonrise_ to my nominations. I've said it before, but I really like how the latter's cover reminds me of a graphic novel. It pops well and the art style is fantastic.


----------



## JDMatheny

Thanks to everybody taking the time to nominate Torchbearer!  Looking forward to being done with the process.  Next comes the hard part.  I've been doing well to forget the campaign so far, but the waiting room I expect to be more difficult.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks, CJ! I'll be commissioning Joel Cotejar for book three next year. I tell him the basics about what characters will be on the cover, and in the case of the _Moonrise_ top frame, an idea about the background, and just let him create. The covers so far have been excellent, and I expect the same for _Starfall_. He provides me the layered files with pencils, inks, and colors, and he always does an alternate cover for me without guns.
> 
> (Please ignore the old blurbs, I haven't updated the proposed hardcovers.)


Super cool covers! They are eye catching and certainly will draw people in!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> They actually seemed to be ramping up production and widening their acceptance of genres to build a really strong branch when their lead editor left to take over the Romance brand, and pretty much as soon as that happened things shifted dramatically. They stopped accepting books as often, fell out of contact with selected authors, and turned more internal. All in all, I think this is a bad time for authors trying to join the brand since they are accepting so few books, but I don't think it's even close to the end of the project.


Well, that's good to know. It sounds as if this may be a temporary phase. I just hope they get things in gear before word on the street becomes overwhelmingly negative, or it may be the end of the project--whether they want it to be or not. After all, the program can't work if they don't get enough authors submitting.

My next KS submission is currently with the editor, and since KS was such a good launch platform for me the last time, I'm going to give it at least one more shot.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kody Boye said:


> Hi peeps! I have returned from my hiatus on the KBoards. Life kinda got in the way and I'm looking to be more active on here if at all possible (and start nominating some works from fellow authors.)
> 
> In the meanwhile, I'd like to inform you that WHEN THEY SAW, the sequel to my previous WHEN THEY CAME novel, is now on Kindle Scout! I wasn't originally going to put the novel on here, but considering the attention the first book received (and the requests I received for book 2 to be placed on the site,) I figured I'd try it out again.
> 
> Here's a link to my book: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1TY0H0BKJLP4E


Welcome back! It's interesting your fans are clamoring for you to submit to KS.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, that's good to know. It sounds as if this may be a temporary phase. I just hope they get things in gear before word on the street becomes overwhelmingly negative, or it may be the end of the project--whether they want it to be or not. After all, the program can't work if they don't get enough authors submitting.
> 
> My next KS submission is currently with the editor, and since KS was such a good launch platform for me the last time, I'm going to give it at least one more shot.


I have to finish my current series that they rejected and then decide if my next series is worth submitting through them. Honestly, if my book launch goes well for The Everett Exorcism wide then I might not even bother going with Kindle Scout again because of the exclusivity.


----------



## Used To Be BH

emmaryan said:


> as someone who won kindlescout in 2015, i can tell things are much different numbers-wise. i got the same number of page views in a couple days as i did all month the first time around, but i've only had 8 hours in hot and trending. looks like the reading community is a lot bigger.


It's good to know the reader community is expanding. I noticed this trend in a number of people's self-reported stats.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Nominated:

1 day left Rebirth by L. Fergus
1 day left The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
1 day left Moonrise by Mark Gardner

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's good to know the reader community is expanding. I noticed this trend in a number of people's self-reported stats.


It's only expanding because of author's compounded marketing efforts. Each one submitted adds more to the pot for them to market their brand to. I really hope things pick up again, because as much as Kindle Scout particpation has expanded, it can soon lose its zest if there is little chance of a free book or publication. Marketing sites will also lose effectiveness as regular clickers on scout ads realize there will be little in the way of free for their effort unless it gets back to what was the norm.

My email has just gone out to readers who have nominated me to say that Girl at the Window is now published and though my book is 99c and not free, it will be interesting to see if there is any benefit to not getting picked by way of sales, the problem being that you can't know in advance for when they will get the email to set it to free.

The expansion is right though. I brought over 900 to the pot from external, and with a total of 6,500 page landings, I'm hoping the email will provide a boost to sales.


----------



## Jill James

Got the email and got my copy of Girl at the Window.


----------



## Decon

Jill James said:


> Got the email and got my copy of Girl at the Window.


Thanks, Jill.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

Would it be possible to add my book Voidwalker to the list?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/19LDWKLUEIQ2O

I've been scrolling through past replies but if anyone wanted to share their experiences with Kindle Scout I would love to hear them.


----------



## lincolnjcole

xprettyguardianx said:


> Would it be possible to add my book Voidwalker to the list?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/19LDWKLUEIQ2O
> 
> I've been scrolling through past replies but if anyone wanted to share their experiences with Kindle Scout I would love to hear them.


I've submitted several times and been selected once: my best advice would be just to have fun with it! I do write extensively about it on my Author Tools Blog if you want to learn more about the strategy and analytical side of it.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

xprettyguardianx said:


> Would it be possible to add my book Voidwalker to the list?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/19LDWKLUEIQ2O
> 
> I've been scrolling through past replies but if anyone wanted to share their experiences with Kindle Scout I would love to hear them.


Yes! I have seen your book there. You are new and it is HT. Well done on the promo.

I shall vote on it when it comes time. Give me a good book please. I love free stuff!


----------



## Alan Felyk

lincolnjcole said:


> I've submitted several times and been selected once: my best advice would be just to have fun with it! I do write extensively about it on my Author Tools Blog if you want to learn more about the strategy and analytical side of it.


First, thanks for all the information you have assembled, Lincoln. I'm reading Kindle Scout Guide to get promotion ideas for my upcoming KS campaign. I would like to get your opinion on the type of Facebook advertising that a KS author should use. Boosting a Facebook post seems like a no brainer based on the minimal cost, but then no one wants to spend any amount of money on ineffective advertising.

I haven't gone back too far on this thread, but I haven't seen too much discussion on the approach that authors should take with social media advertising. For example, posting a book cover with a plea for help on Twitter is largely a waste of time. I have a book trailer, and I've been mulling the use of quotes from the book in color blocks with a teaser and KS link in the actual tweet. I figure Bitly will tell me early on whether I should continue with that throughout the campaign. Any other thoughts?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alan Felyk said:


> First, thanks for all the information you have assembled, Lincoln. I'm reading Kindle Scout Guide to get promotion ideas for my upcoming KS campaign. I would like to get your opinion on the type of Facebook advertising that a KS author should use. Boosting a Facebook post seems like a no brainer based on the minimal cost, but then no one wants to spend any amount of money on ineffective advertising.
> 
> I haven't gone back too far on this thread, but I haven't seen too much discussion on the approach that authors should take with social media advertising. For example, posting a book cover with a plea for help on Twitter is largely a waste of time. I have a book trailer, and I've been mulling the use of quotes from the book in color blocks with a teaser and KS link in the actual tweet. I figure Bitly will tell me early on whether I should continue with that throughout the campaign. Any other thoughts?


When you do a boost on facebook, it is certainly easy to do since you just pay X for Y reach. The only problem is: it is highly untargeted and sort of misleading.

For example, if you run ads you can say "I want to focus on clicks to my link" and then optimize for it. You can also optimize audiences and then do other things to keep your costs down.

If, on the other hand, you just boost a post, then facebook doesn't really optimize. They will, in fact, report to you every single 'click' on the post (e.g. people who like, share, report, hide, comment...they ALL get reported as 'clicks'). This is done so that facebook can make it look like your post was way more effective than it was. They might tell YOU that your post had 50 clicks for .04 cents per click, but the reality is that the thing you wanted people to do happened 2 times total.

Boosting isn't bad, and for people with limited time/nohow it can be extremely effective (especially considering facebook actively suppresses posts that aren't promoted...notice how if you write a post it might get noticed by only about 15-20% of your audience? They want you to pay to reach the rest) but it won't be as good as running an active campaign where you target specific readers in a specific audience and go after ONE action (like clicks on your post).

Since you have a trailer, you COULD use it as part of the ad to try and get people to stop and look at it. Short ads are the best, and you can link through from the post to your campaign. One advantage of this is that not a lot of people advertise with video since it's harder to do...but it's also harder to do.


----------



## Alan Felyk

lincolnjcole said:


> When you do a boost on facebook, it is certainly easy to do since you just pay X for Y reach. The only problem is: it is highly untargeted and sort of misleading.
> 
> For example, if you run ads you can say "I want to focus on clicks to my link" and then optimize for it. You can also optimize audiences and then do other things to keep your costs down.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you just boost a post, then facebook doesn't really optimize. They will, in fact, report to you every single 'click' on the post (e.g. people who like, share, report, hide, comment...they ALL get reported as 'clicks'). This is done so that facebook can make it look like your post was way more effective than it was. They might tell YOU that your post had 50 clicks for .04 cents per click, but the reality is that the thing you wanted people to do happened 2 times total.
> 
> Boosting isn't bad, and for people with limited time/nohow it can be extremely effective (especially considering facebook actively suppresses posts that aren't promoted...notice how if you write a post it might get noticed by only about 15-20% of your audience? They want you to pay to reach the rest) but it won't be as good as running an active campaign where you target specific readers in a specific audience and go after ONE action (like clicks on your post).
> 
> Since you have a trailer, you COULD use it as part of the ad to try and get people to stop and look at it. Short ads are the best, and you can link through from the post to your campaign. One advantage of this is that not a lot of people advertise with video since it's harder to do...but it's also harder to do.


Thanks for the insight, Lincoln. I set aside about a month to prepare for my campaign. Now I wonder if that's going to be enough. I'm still working through a long to-do list a little each day.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alan Felyk said:


> Thanks for the insight, Lincoln. I set aside about a month to prepare for my campaign. Now I wonder if that's going to be enough. I'm still working through a long to-do list a little each day.


Lol tell me about it. I'm still building up to my launch of The Everett Exorcism in mid to late October and all of the promotions I have scheduled (can see the list in my signature link) and the things I still need to do. I desperately need my proofread back so I can start sending out review copies at least a month before launch, but the sheer number of things I still have to do keeps me constantly wracking my brain lol.

Hopefully, one day I'll actually manage to finish book II, write book III, and move on to new projects!


----------



## xprettyguardianx

lincolnjcole said:


> I've submitted several times and been selected once: my best advice would be just to have fun with it! I do write extensively about it on my Author Tools Blog if you want to learn more about the strategy and analytical side of it.


That was super informative and just the kind of article I was looking for. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

Alan Felyk said:


> Thanks for the insight, Lincoln. I set aside about a month to prepare for my campaign. Now I wonder if that's going to be enough. I'm still working through a long to-do list a little each day.


I took a monthly planner and wrote out marketing activities for each day. Some of them are basic, and then some of them are more involved. For example I paid a marketing pro on Fiverr to blast my book tomorrow. We'll see how effective it was but I spent very little so I'm not worried about it. I also put together a Creative Writing Guide to give as a free gift to a girl group I'm in. Kind of like a "Here, check out this free content. If you life it, nominate my book!" The group is big enough and loves that type of thing so I think it will go over well.


----------



## Kody Boye

lmsorrell said:


> Kody - Hi! Nice to meet you and best of luck for WHEN THEY SAW


Nice to meet you as well! And thank you! <3


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> It's only expanding because of author's compounded marketing efforts. Each one submitted adds more to the pot for them to market their brand to. I really hope things pick up again, because as much as Kindle Scout particpation has expanded, it can soon lose its zest if there is little chance of a free book or publication. Marketing sites will also lose effectiveness as regular clickers on scout ads realize there will be little in the way of free for their effort unless it gets back to what was the norm.
> 
> My email has just gone out to readers who have nominated me to say that Girl at the Window is now published and though my book is 99c and not free, it will be interesting to see if there is any benefit to not getting picked by way of sales, the problem being that you can't know in advance for when they will get the email to set it to free.
> 
> The expansion is right though. I brought over 900 to the pot from external, and with a total of 6,500 page landings, I'm hoping the email will provide a boost to sales.


I just saw my email and picked up a copy. Ranking looks pretty good, so others must be doing the same.

I agree with your analysis of KS. If the editors maintain their current holding pattern, both writers and readers will eventually become discouraged.

It's funny how wrong everyone was at the beginning of KS. The critics ridiculed it as just a popularity contest, and they were clearly wrong about that. On the other hand, some of my enthusiasm about it was misplaced. I thought about the tremendous saving for authors of having audiobooks and at least some translations produced for free--and KS hasn't produced even one yet, though it asks for the rights.

I also thought (silly me!) that someone at Amazon was a true visionary who, knowing the Big Five had a big group of current best selling authors who couldn't be poached by an Amazon imprint, set out to hook people who might be the best sellers of tomorrow by offering them better than entry level terms. Think about what would have happened a few decades back if Amazon and self-publishing existed and had managed to hook a young Stephen King, for instance. Yeah, that's what I thought KS was for--until it became apparent that they focused narrowly on each book and don't seem interested in building a long-term relationship with authors. Sigh!


----------



## TheJackDublin

lmsorrell said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Just catching up from yesterdays news:
> 
> Luke - Very best of luck with LIKE FLIES, Luck  Keep us posted.
> 
> ADDavis - Nice to meet you and thanks for asking the questions about the H&T impact. I was going to ask the group today
> 
> Kody - Hi! Nice to meet you and best of luck for WHEN THEY SAW
> 
> Jack - Lovely to meet you. I really liked the excerpt for The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er. Sorry to hear that KP didn't pick it, but looking forward to reading when you release it
> 
> Carey - thanks for the insight. I'm not sure if I'm going to be any good at marketing yet as I'm just starting out, but I probably do need some publisher hand-holding for a while. Finger crossed!
> 
> Anyone waiting to hear back after the close of campaign - best of luck!!
> 
> Phew! So may posts to read. Did I miss anyone? Everyone is so kind and helpful here
> 
> Lx


Thanks, Lx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Felyk

xprettyguardianx said:


> I took a monthly planner and wrote out marketing activities for each day. Some of them are basic, and then some of them are more involved. For example I paid a marketing pro on Fiverr to blast my book tomorrow. We'll see how effective it was but I spent very little so I'm not worried about it. I also put together a Creative Writing Guide to give as a free gift to a girl group I'm in. Kind of like a "Here, check out this free content. If you life it, nominate my book!" The group is big enough and loves that type of thing so I think it will go over well.


Even though writing is all I do for a living when I choose to do it, I bet I'll spend the entire month trying to come up with promotional activities to help the campaign. People who work for a living may be the lucky ones--not as much time to get wrapped around the KS axle. So, yeah, I think you're spot on with the monthly planner. There are so many options that I think you need to have a strategy going forward.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just saw my email and picked up a copy. Ranking looks pretty good, so others must be doing the same.
> 
> I agree with your analysis of KS. If the editors maintain their current holding pattern, both writers and readers will eventually become discouraged.
> 
> It's funny how wrong everyone was at the beginning of KS. The critics ridiculed it as just a popularity contest, and they were clearly wrong about that. On the other hand, some of my enthusiasm about it was misplaced. I thought about the tremendous saving for authors of having audiobooks and at least some translations produced for free--and KS hasn't produced even one yet, though it asks for the rights.
> 
> I also thought (silly me!) that someone at Amazon was a true visionary who, knowing the Big Five had a big group of current best selling authors who couldn't be poached by an Amazon imprint, set out to hook people who might be the best sellers of tomorrow by offering them better than entry level terms. Think about what would have happened a few decades back if Amazon and self-publishing existed and had managed to hook a young Stephen King, for instance. Yeah, that's what I thought KS was for--until it became apparent that they focused narrowly on each book and don't seem interested in building a long-term relationship with authors. Sigh!


Yeah, noticed they haven't made any audio books. The only thing I did read was that one of the early ones was also given a contract for a print book.

Really appreciate you picking up a copy. The sales have started to come in slowly. Here is where it stands just now but all the sales on my dashboard haven't been confirmed just yet.

Girl at the Window paid rank 11th Sept 22.54 Brazil time.

This is the highest I've ever been on a release day. Not sure if it's high enough to keep the momentum going, but my AMS ad kicks in tomorrow and I'm looking at booking some promos. There's a lot of competition in those genre ranks, maybe I should have chosen some easier ones to get to the top.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,380 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#138 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Kidnapping
#210 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Serial Killers
#259 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller &Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## emmaryan

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's good to know the reader community is expanding. I noticed this trend in a number of people's self-reported stats.


\yes, i don't quite know what to make of it. i remember from last time that the hours in hot and trending didn't matter all that much, but i worry that 8 won't cut it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Tuesday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

9 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
9 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
12 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
12 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
16 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
16 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
19 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
19 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
19 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
19 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
20 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
23 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
23 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
24 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
24 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
27 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lmsorrell

Good morning all!

Nominated the three coming up to end-ex:

Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
White Male by Kim J. West

Good luck, shipmates!!

Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

xprettyguardianx said:


> I took a monthly planner and wrote out marketing activities for each day. Some of them are basic, and then some of them are more involved. For example I paid a marketing pro on Fiverr to blast my book tomorrow. We'll see how effective it was but I spent very little so I'm not worried about it. I also put together a Creative Writing Guide to give as a free gift to a girl group I'm in. Kind of like a "Here, check out this free content. If you life it, nominate my book!" The group is big enough and loves that type of thing so I think it will go over well.


Hi there!

Really nice to meet you. Love your book cover, BTW  
Would you be able to share what your simple bits and pieces are in you planner? Are these like emailing friends/family etc? Many thanks! 
Lx


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Nominated:

9 days left Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
9 days left Love Again by Kathryn Kelly

Best of luck!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Mark Gardner said:


> Thanks to everyone who nominated, and helped spread the word. Here are my final Kindle Scout stats:


Great stats. It's a shame the new algorithm kept it from being on the H & T longer. At least, that's what I presume happened. With multiple days of around 400 Views, it seems like your book should've been a constant presence on the list.

Added _Truk Lagoon_ and _Love Again_ to my nominations list.


----------



## lmsorrell

C. J. Sears said:


> Great stats. It's a shame the new algorithm kept it from being on the H & T longer. At least, that's what I presume happened. With multiple days of around 400 Views, it seems like your book should've been a constant presence on the list.
> 
> Added _Truk Lagoon_ and _Love Again_ to my nominations list.


There's a new algorithm? :-O


----------



## lincolnjcole

lmsorrell said:


> There's a new algorithm? :-O


They are constantly tweaking it.


----------



## JDMatheny

Don't know how to copy the nice graphic like Mark but here's my final stats for Torchbearer:

93 H&T
3.9k page views
82% External to 18% Internal views

Much the same as Mark, my peak views came on days 3 - 10 where they averaged about 350 daily, then fell off the cliff to around 15-20 daily until the spike on the last day.

I used my FB to promote the day of launch and booked Author Shout and Readper, then let it ride.

Thanks to everybody here for all the great info, nominations, and motivation.

Good luck to everybody in current campaigns!


----------



## TF Jacobs

JDMatheny said:


> Don't know how to copy the nice graphic like Mark but here's my final stats for Torchbearer:
> 
> 93 H&T
> 3.9k page views
> 82% External to 18% Internal views
> 
> Much the same as Mark, my peak views came on days 3 - 10 where they averaged about 350 daily, then fell off the cliff to around 15-20 daily until the spike on the last day.
> 
> I used my FB to promote the day of launch and booked Author Shout and Readper, then let it ride.
> 
> Thanks to everybody here for all the great info, nominations, and motivation.
> 
> Good luck to everybody in current campaigns!


Looks like you ran a solid campaign! Mark as well. Best of luck, I'm hoping Scout starts selecting a few more books here soon. They've passed on what look to be some good ones lately.


----------



## Michael Sussman

Nominated Truk Lagoon, Love Again, and Ghost Star.

We all know that even with good or great stats, the chances of winning a contract are slim. But in addition to getting wide exposure for your novel, I have found that a KS campaign can bring unexpected benefits.

A couple of months after my INCOGNOLIO campaign ended, I heard from a woman who had nominated my novel and loved the excerpted chapters. Just before the novel went live I sent her the eBook and a few days later she informed me that she was reading it over the phone to Teller. I thought she was joking but long before Penn & Teller became famous, Teller was her high school Latin teacher. They had stayed in touch over the years and he enjoyed having her read novels to him via the telephone.

Anyhow, Teller (who has nearly 400K Twitter followers) has tweeted three times about INCOGNOLIO, likening it to a carnival mirror maze and comparing the writing to that of Lewis Carroll and Anthony Burgess! Given my softer than soft launch and fairly dismal sales so far, this unanticipated boost from one of my heroes, thanks to my KS campaign, has really lifted my spirits.


----------



## Rena Arun

TF Jacobs said:


> Looks like you ran a solid campaign! Mark as well. Best of luck, I'm hoping Scout starts selecting a few more books here soon. They've passed on what look to be some good ones lately.


Good luck to Mark, JD & everyone in the waiting room! You folks seem to have the right perspective on KS and are so much more zen about it than I was! Hoping for good news of the like of TF's and Debbie Burke's, whose KS selected books from July finally made it to my Kindle. Just downloaded my free advance copies and am thrilled to bask in some borrowed glory.  Hey, my nomination counted, right? Love the new cover for Instrument of the Devil, Debbie, and happy to see it featured as the first of a series; and TF, I still remember the opening excerpt from Untangling the Black Web so I'm looking forward to picking up the narrative thread! Yeah, you both are that good. I can't imagine much editorial improvements being needed. Again, congratulations & continued inspiration and success to both of you in your writing!!!


----------



## David Thompson

Thank you very much for the nominations.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Michael Sussman said:


> Nominated Truk Lagoon, Love Again, and Ghost Star.
> 
> We all know that even with good or great stats, the chances of winning a contract are slim. But in addition to getting wide exposure for your novel, I have found that a KS campaign can bring unexpected benefits.
> 
> A couple of months after my INCOGNOLIO campaign ended, I heard from a woman who had nominated my novel and loved the excerpted chapters. Just before the novel went live I sent her the eBook and a few days later she informed me that she was reading it over the phone to Teller. I thought she was joking but long before Penn & Teller became famous, Teller was her high school Latin teacher. They had stayed in touch over the years and he enjoyed having her read novels to him via the telephone.
> 
> Anyhow, Teller (who has nearly 400K Twitter followers) has tweeted three times about INCOGNOLIO, likening it to a carnival mirror maze and comparing the writing to that of Lewis Carroll and Anthony Burgess! Given my softer than soft launch and fairly dismal sales so far, this unanticipated boost from one of my heroes, thanks to my KS campaign, has really lifted my spirits.


That's a terrific word-of-mouth marketing story! Cheers to your success with Incognolio (I can't the word out of my head)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xprettyguardianx

Does anyone know how the H&T currently works, more or less?


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Michael Sussman said:


> Nominated Truk Lagoon, Love Again, and Ghost Star.


Thank you for the nomination, Michael. I'm a big fan of Penn and Teller, so I find your story to be particularly delightful.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Mark Gardner said:


> I'm pretty chill when it comes to KS. If _Moonrise_ is a pass, then it's only my fifth unselected campaign. A pass by KS isn't the end on the journey, it's the begining. My War of the Worlds sequel did so well as an indie published title, that I had a few small presses asking about it. I eventually went with one of them, and am more than half way through the sequel, under contract.
> 
> I'm no stranger to rejection. Once I have 300 pages worth, I'll publish them all in paperback... Wouldn't that be ironic if it were a best seller? I have two titles under consideration with small and medium presses, so I'm too busy to worry about being in the waiting room. Besides, fretting won't achieve anything, so I just roll with it.


I talk to a lot of authors, and many are discouraged by their failure to find a literary agent and a traditional publishing contract. I remind them that every agent they have approached has rejected far more bestsellers than they have accepted. The 60 or so who went thumbs down on the Harry Potter series lost 15% to 20% of billions. Take solace in the fact that your books are written YOUR way. No publisher forced you to eliminate any characters, change a setting, or devise a Hollywood ending. To me, that's the coolest part of being an indie author.

Kindle Scout represents both literary agent and traditional publisher. We can't expect them to be any better than the agents who have turned our manuscripts down. They will be wrong more times than they are right when it comes to finding the books with bestselling potential. So, keep plugging away, Mark. Good things are already happening to you, my friend. Sometimes it just takes a while.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Rena Arun said:


> Good luck to Mark, JD & everyone in the waiting room! You folks seem to have the right perspective on KS and are so much more zen about it than I was! Hoping for good news of the like of TF's and Debbie Burke's, whose KS selected books from July finally made it to my Kindle. Just downloaded my free advance copies and am thrilled to bask in some borrowed glory.  Hey, my nomination counted, right? Love the new cover for Instrument of the Devil, Debbie, and happy to see it featured as the first of a series; and TF, I still remember the opening excerpt from Untangling the Black Web so I'm looking forward to picking up the narrative thread! Yeah, you both are that good. I can't imagine much editorial improvements being needed. Again, congratulations & continued inspiration and success to both of you in your writing!!!


Thank you, Rena! I agree, Debbie's cover is amazing! The edits as a whole did not change my story much, but there were quite a few small ones that I'm sure will make all the difference. I was very pleased with the edits. Now it's time to start marketing to try to get reviews and preorders, which at this point feel like a daunting task! Rena, I still haven't seen any emails about Cybele releasing. Looking forward to reading it when it releases. Best of luck to those in the waiting room.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I am feeling punchy. Thank goodness Thursday is a day off of work.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

8 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
8 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
11 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
11 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
15 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
15 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
18 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
18 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
18 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
18 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
19 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
22 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
22 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
23 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
23 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
26 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
29 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday and I am feeling punchy. Thank goodness Thursday is a day off of work.


Luck!


----------



## Decon

Just thought I'd list the current ones waiting for a reply seeing as how it'll be 8 days before anyone joins them. Good luck to you all.

Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
The Fool's Secret by K. Childs

A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
Rebirth by L. Fergus
The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
Moonrise by Mark Gardner


----------



## lukekbell

Decon said:


> Just thought I'd list the current ones waiting for a reply seeing as how it'll be 8 days before anyone joins them. Good luck to you all.
> 
> Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
> The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
> Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
> All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
> The Fool's Secret by K. Childs
> 
> A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart
> Like Flies by Luke K. Bell
> Rebirth by L. Fergus
> The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> Moonrise by Mark Gardner


Thanks Decon, I don't know about anyone else but this is worse than watching my stats during the campaign. Although, I'm gradually lowering the number of times I check my emails each day... I think I'm down to _only_ a couple of hundred now.


----------



## Arches

Michael Sussman said:


> Nominated Truk Lagoon, Love Again, and Ghost Star.
> 
> We all know that even with good or great stats, the chances of winning a contract are slim. But in addition to getting wide exposure for your novel, I have found that a KS campaign can bring unexpected benefits.
> 
> A couple of months after my INCOGNOLIO campaign ended, I heard from a woman who had nominated my novel and loved the excerpted chapters. Just before the novel went live I sent her the eBook and a few days later she informed me that she was reading it over the phone to Teller. I thought she was joking but long before Penn & Teller became famous, Teller was her high school Latin teacher. They had stayed in touch over the years and he enjoyed having her read novels to him via the telephone.
> 
> Anyhow, Teller (who has nearly 400K Twitter followers) has tweeted three times about INCOGNOLIO, likening it to a carnival mirror maze and comparing the writing to that of Lewis Carroll and Anthony Burgess! Given my softer than soft launch and fairly dismal sales so far, this unanticipated boost from one of my heroes, thanks to my KS campaign, has really lifted my spirits.


Talk about being hit by lightning! That's an amazing story. I hope it pays off in salels.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey there 
I am in the midst of my first KS campaign and blogging about it. I will be sending out a new post later today so check it out at https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/blog. It has been such an education which is why I wanted to blog about it and share.
Best wishes and luck,
KL
PS - BTW if you haven't already will you take a look at and nominate my book, "The Happy Hammock" on kindle scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H for a publishing contract. If chosen you will get a free copy! Thanks!


----------



## TheJackDublin

lukekbell said:


> Thanks Decon, I don't know about anyone else but this is worse than watching my stats during the campaign. Although, I'm gradually lowering the number of times I check my emails each day... I think I'm down to _only_ a couple of hundred now.


I set up a VIP alert in my mail settings so I would receive a special ring tone for KS. That kept me from checking the mailbox for the news.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukekbell

Just for the keeper of records, I have just had the no from KS. Like Flies will not be published on Kindle Press.
As much as I have been trying to convince myself that it was going to happen anyway, it's still a little disappointing.
Good luck to those of you left in the waiting room!


----------



## Decon

lukekbell said:


> Just for the keeper of records, I have just had the no from KS. Like Flies will not be published on Kindle Press.
> As much as I have been trying to convince myself that it was going to happen anyway, it's still a little disappointing.
> Good luck to those of you left in the waiting room!


Sorry to hear that. It is a downer when you get a no, but hey, its onwards and upwards from here. Good luck with sales if you decide to publish. Sorry if you posted them before, but what were your stats?

Here's the updated waiting list.

Dislocated by Ketheryn Leopard
The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
The Fool's Secret by K. Childs

A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart

Rebirth by L. Fergus
The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
Moonrise by Mark Gardner


----------



## lukekbell

2.8k views and only 49 hours in hot and trending.
I'm not sure where to go now to be honest, I guess I'll see how many people sign up for news and go from there.
Thanks everyone for all the advice and support


----------



## lmsorrell

lukekbell said:


> Just for the keeper of records, I have just had the no from KS. Like Flies will not be published on Kindle Press.
> As much as I have been trying to convince myself that it was going to happen anyway, it's still a little disappointing.
> Good luck to those of you left in the waiting room!


Oh my goodness! Really? Disappointing, Luke, but don't let that be the end of it. I, for one, would love to read your story. Your writing style is tremendous, and a great concept. It would be a shame to not see it out there. Chin up!  
Lx


----------



## lukekbell

lmsorrell said:


> Oh my goodness! Really? Disappointing, Luke, but don't let that be the end of it. I, for one, would love to read your story. Your writing style is tremendous, and a great concept. It would be a shame to not see it out there. Chin up!
> Lx


Thanks for the kind words, I'm sure I will publish it, I may just have another week or so to go through it again. As it's my first, maybe I missed some obvious things in it and it's probably worth another read through, but I will be sure to inform/beg everyone on Kboards to grab a copy and review it for me. Good luck with you own campaign.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lukekbell said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I'm sure I will publish it, I may just have another week or so to go through it again. As it's my first, maybe I missed some obvious things in it and it's probably worth another read through, but I will be sure to inform/beg everyone on Kboards to grab a copy and review it for me. Good luck with you own campaign.


It's also wise to go through a book once more before hitting publish. I thought my submission was letter perfect, but I discovered a number of small errors in it when I looked again. Typos are like cockroaches--very hard to kill!

Once you're satisfied with the book, though, you'll want to publish soon so that you can capitalize on your Scout momentum.


----------



## lukekbell

Thanks Bill. I think I could probably keep editing it forever but I'll try to be ruthless and keep the momentum in mind!


----------



## JDMatheny

lukekbell said:


> Thanks Bill. I think I could probably keep editing it forever but I'll try to be ruthless and keep the momentum in mind!


I struggle with this temptation, the edit and edit again. I've so far resisted as I've worried that I'll never finish. Especially as a new author, I feel like I grow with each session and I could end up re-writing the entire book.

I'd say just focus on clean-up and glaring holes only (if any). Then get it out there! Good luck, I nominated and think it would be an interesting read. It's only one book in what will, hopefully, be a substantial body of work. Always positive!


----------



## [email protected]

lukekbell said:


> Just for the keeper of records, I have just had the no from KS. Like Flies will not be published on Kindle Press.
> As much as I have been trying to convince myself that it was going to happen anyway, it's still a little disappointing.
> Good luck to those of you left in the waiting room!


Thanks for reporting back Luke, my heart goes out to you. I am in the waiting room and blogging about it all.
Blog post is here: https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/2017/09/13/4-post-kindle-scout-campaign-pace-yourself/ 
Please feel free to have a look and cast a vote for me, I'd appreciate it. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

7 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
7 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
10 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
10 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
14 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
14 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
17 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
17 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
17 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
17 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
18 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
21 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
21 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
22 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
22 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
25 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
28 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
29 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

Just to say, that it is a downer when you don't get picked, and perhaps the dread is that when you go on to publish that there is something wrong with your story. Don't let self-doubt freak you out. Even when I published Girl at the Window a few days ago and the sales came in, my heart was in my mouth wondering what readers would think of it and if the story was a dud. It wasn't only rejected by kindle scout, but at least 5 literary agents, though I did have offers from 2 small presses when they saw it on Wattpad. I didn't send out any ARCs for reviews which was maybe a mistake, but then I woke up to this.

*Five Star. Suspension packed...Had to keep reading until I finished and the end was unforeseeable! Deeply stirring, yet very empathetic. Must read!*

The only downer was that it isn't verified, so it must be a kindle unlimited customer. Anyway I went to look at their profile and they had given quite a few recent 5 stars, but then as I worked my way through their reviews, there were reviews down to 1 star which made me feel better.

Ever the pessimist, I know they won't all come in like that, but it made my day.

All I'm saying is have faith in your own abilities and don't let rejection get you down if that is the outcome of a campaign.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Decon said:


> Just to say, that it is a downer when you don't get picked, and perhaps the dread is that when you go on to publish that there is something wrong with your story. Don't let self-doubt freak you out. Even when I published Girl at the Window a few days ago and the sales came in, my heart was in my mouth wondering what readers would think of it and if the story was a dud. It wasn't only rejected by kindle scout, but at least 5 literary agents, though I did have offers from 2 small presses when they saw it on Wattpad. I didn't send out any ARCs for reviews which was maybe a mistake, but then I woke up to this.
> 
> *Five Star. Suspension packed...Had to keep reading until I finished and the end was unforeseeable! Deeply stirring, yet very empathetic. Must read!*
> 
> The only downer was that it isn't verified, so it must be a kindle unlimited customer. Anyway I went to look at their profile and they had given quite a few recent 5 stars, but then as I worked my way through their reviews, there were reviews down to 1 star which made me feel better.
> 
> All I'm saying is have faith in your own abilities and don't let rejection get you down if that is the outcome of a campaign.


Yeah. Overcoming the self-perception of failure is difficult. But the best thing to do is keep your chin up and commit.

Cool that you got your first review so early and that it's extremely positive. I'm still waiting for input by readers of _The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ to arrive, but I figure with 300+ downloads there has to be someone willing to write a review. Besides, it's only been out six days. No need to rush, in my opinion.

Sorry to hear about _Like Flies_ and a handful of others not making the cut. They still haven't picked anything since _Just Jilted_. Really makes you wonder what must be changing in their selection process.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Definitely super cool to get some good reviews! Good luck everyone with your book launches, as well as everyone still in their campaign and waiting for results!


----------



## Michael Sussman

Decon said:


> Just to say, that it is a downer when you don't get picked, and perhaps the dread is that when you go on to publish that there is something wrong with your story. Don't let self-doubt freak you out. Even when I published Girl at the Window a few days ago and the sales came in, my heart was in my mouth wondering what readers would think of it and if the story was a dud. It wasn't only rejected by kindle scout, but at least 5 literary agents, though I did have offers from 2 small presses when they saw it on Wattpad. I didn't send out any ARCs for reviews which was maybe a mistake, but then I woke up to this.
> 
> *Five Star. Suspension packed...Had to keep reading until I finished and the end was unforeseeable! Deeply stirring, yet very empathetic. Must read!*
> 
> The only downer was that it isn't verified, so it must be a kindle unlimited customer. Anyway I went to look at their profile and they had given quite a few recent 5 stars, but then as I worked my way through their reviews, there were reviews down to 1 star which made me feel better.
> 
> Ever the pessimist, I know they won't all come in like that, but it made my day.
> 
> All I'm saying is have faith in your own abilities and don't let rejection get you down if that is the outcome of a campaign.


Congrats on the great 5-star review, Decon. May you receive many more!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> All I'm saying is have faith in your own abilities and don't let rejection get you down if that is the outcome of a campaign.


That's so true. We've seen a lot of good books get rejected. Even the KS people might well have thought they were good, just not something they were sure they could market at the time. Quite a number of them have done well when released--and those are just the ones where people reported back. There could be even more than that.


----------



## lmsorrell

Hi all,

Apologies if this isn't the best thread to ask this question, but still finding my feet on Kboards. Please could I ask those with published books on Kindle what your experiences of being paid by Amazon are like? Do they hold on to your royalties for a set period before they pay you? Do they deal with the tax etc? 

Much appreciated!

Lxx


----------



## lincolnjcole

lmsorrell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if this isn't the best thread to ask this question, but still finding my feet on Kboards. Please could I ask those with published books on Kindle what your experiences of being paid by Amazon are like? Do they hold on to your royalties for a set period before they pay you? Do they deal with the tax etc?
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Lxx


I think we need a little bit more context with what you are asking.

For example: do you mean Amazon Publishing or KDP?

With KDP they convert the money across your paperbacks and eBooks globally and locally into your currency (USD?) and pay monthly. This is as long as you do bank transfers rather than payment by cheque (which is NOT recommended) at which point they will hold your money until a certain threshold is met and them pay. Don't do cheque...do bank payment and load your bank on there.

With Amazon Publishing it works basically the same way, though through different websites and payment methods. They also group it all into 1 payment rather than different markets = different payments.

KEEP IN MIND FOR KDP: This is September. 

Your books sell from SEPT 1st through SEPT 30.
Your numbers compile OCTOBER 15th
You get paid DECEMBER 30th (+- 3 days)

That means on September 15th you will get a notice about sales and how much money you will get for August, and on September 30th you get paid for July. Annually, you will also get a form from amazon for your taxes that you have to report as miscellaneous income. THEY DO NOT WITHHOLD TAXES that is your responsibility. Also, since you are self-employed as an author your taxes are closer to 30% than 15% like your normal job. You can deduct business and operational expenses from the income you make, but consult a tax professional about going this route.

HOWEVER: this is all circumstantial and changes. On your KDP account there are informational and help links with up to date articles about ALL of this. Those are what you should be looking at, because circumstances change, Amazon adjusts things, and different countries have different rules. For example, in the US with Amazon Associates you get paid monthly if you meet a $10 threshold, but from UK store you get paid as a US citizen by cheque IN pounds, which means you have to be able to convert it on your own, and is a 50 pound threshold. Each store, country, and circumstance is different and it is your responsibility to research what applies in your situation (because your situation will be different from all of ours).


----------



## lmsorrell

lincolnjcole said:


> I think we need a little bit more context with what you are asking.
> 
> For example: do you mean Amazon Publishing or KDP?
> 
> With KDP they convert the money across your paperbacks and eBooks globally and locally into your currency (USD?) and pay monthly. This is as long as you do bank transfers rather than payment by cheque (which is NOT recommended) at which point they will hold your money until a certain threshold is met and them pay. Don't do cheque...do bank payment and load your bank on there.
> 
> With Amazon Publishing it works basically the same way, though through different websites and payment methods. They also group it all into 1 payment rather than different markets = different payments.
> 
> KEEP IN MIND FOR KDP: This is September.
> 
> Your books sell from SEPT 1st through SEPT 30.
> Your numbers compile OCTOBER 15th
> You get paid DECEMBER 30th (+- 3 days)
> 
> That means on September 15th you will get a notice about sales and how much money you will get for August, and on September 30th you get paid for July. Annually, you will also get a form from amazon for your taxes that you have to report as miscellaneous income. THEY DO NOT WITHHOLD TAXES that is your responsibility. Also, since you are self-employed as an author your taxes are closer to 30% than 15% like your normal job. You can deduct business and operational expenses from the income you make, but consult a tax professional about going this route.
> 
> HOWEVER: this is all circumstantial and changes. On your KDP account there are informational and help links with up to date articles about ALL of this. Those are what you should be looking at, because circumstances change, Amazon adjusts things, and different countries have different rules. For example, in the US with Amazon Associates you get paid monthly if you meet a $10 threshold, but from UK store you get paid as a US citizen by cheque IN pounds, which means you have to be able to convert it on your own, and is a 50 pound threshold. Each store, country, and circumstance is different and it is your responsibility to research what applies in your situation (because your situation will be different from all of ours).


Thanks very very much! That's perfect. As I say, I'm completely new to all of this and all of my writer friends here in the UK are traditionally published. It's just me that broke away from the pack, as I didn't know if I wanted to go down that route. So here I am, BROKEN BLUE is the fourth novel I've written, first one I want to publish and I'm staring up at this huge scary mountain that is self-publishing and wondering if I'm asking the right questions to support my projects. So thanks very much. Really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Hi all,

It's been a while since The Hills of Mare Imbrium joined the ever-growing pile of Scout No thank yous. The last few weeks has been about learning just how hard it is to get people to pay attention to an unknown author. It's a good thing that humility is such a character-building experience.
I've been taking small steps with equally small sales, but it is an encouraging start. The one or two sales I get every day are no longer from friends and family.

For those of you who were interested in reading it, The Hills of Mare Imbrium is free all weekend on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0758DSP5Z


----------



## Elle Emery

Hello all,
I've lurked for a while and I finally entered my book into KS! Today was my first day, and the tension has nearly wiped me out.  I don't know how I'll last the next 29 days!  Ha. Just want to say I'm glad I have a place to chat, vent, and cheer on others who are going through the same journey.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1E9UQ8R948CNU


----------



## lincolnjcole

Elle Emery said:


> Hello all,
> I've lurked for a while and I finally entered my book into KS! Today was my first day, and the tension has nearly wiped me out.  I don't know how I'll last the next 29 days!  Ha. Just want to say I'm glad I have a place to chat, vent, and cheer on others who are going through the same journey.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1E9UQ8R948CNU


Welcome!


----------



## emmaryan

Decon said:


> Just to say, that it is a downer when you don't get picked, and perhaps the dread is that when you go on to publish that there is something wrong with your story. Don't let self-doubt freak you out. Even when I published Girl at the Window a few days ago and the sales came in, my heart was in my mouth wondering what readers would think of it and if the story was a dud. It wasn't only rejected by kindle scout, but at least 5 literary agents, though I did have offers from 2 small presses when they saw it on Wattpad. I didn't send out any ARCs for reviews which was maybe a mistake, but then I woke up to this.
> 
> *Five Star. Suspension packed...Had to keep reading until I finished and the end was unforeseeable! Deeply stirring, yet very empathetic. Must read!*
> 
> The only downer was that it isn't verified, so it must be a kindle unlimited customer. Anyway I went to look at their profile and they had given quite a few recent 5 stars, but then as I worked my way through their reviews, there were reviews down to 1 star which made me feel better.
> 
> Ever the pessimist, I know they won't all come in like that, but it made my day.
> 
> All I'm saying is have faith in your own abilities and don't let rejection get you down if that is the outcome of a campaign.


great to hear!

often, i find myself dwelling on negative reviews even when they're in the minority. gotta remember to count my star average!


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Hi Rena, TF, Steve, Lincoln, Julianne, and the good folks on this board,

I've been AWOL until today and just caught up on a few posts. Rena, thanks for your kind words and good wishes! Still waiting for Cybele. TF, thank you too and glad you like the new cover.

Can I offer a little update on what's happened since _Instrument of the Devil _was selected?

The editing process was entirely painless. I accepted all changes and rewrote a few sections where the Kirkus editor Rachel asked for clarification. The hardest part was getting my wonky version of Word to get rid of the track change comments. I'd delete all the comments, the file looked fine, yet when I sent it to KP, the comments kept reappearing...like herpes outbreaks! Gabriel was helpful in working with me. Finally I had to redo the edits on a different computer with a different version of Word. Very frustrating.

Editor Mariette wanted to do a different cover. She was gracious about asking for my input and wanted to be sure I was happy with the design. Took a couple of weeks and the result was very nice.

The estimated dates were mid-October for pre-order and mid-November for release. So when I received the pre-order copy on September 11, I was pleasantly surprised that it was early. The release date is now October 10. Yippee! Two five-star reviews so far. Really delighted.

Had a little trouble setting up my Author Page. After three days w/o verification by Amazon, I called and told them I kept getting an error message. Jhodi immediately activated the page manually. However, after several hours, I discovered the author link was no longer working. It kept going to a message saying sorry can't find the page, with a photo of a cute dog on it. I emailed them and hope it will be fixed shortly.

I want to do a print version with Create Space. I emailed KP to ask if it was permissible to use the new cover they had done. They offered two options: 1. recreate the cover using the same Shutterstock image and fonts and relicense the image myself. They will provide the image and font information; 2. they submit a sublicensing request, requiring rounds of approval, then I would sign a sublicensing agreement and they will send the layered files. I'm not a cover designer so option 1 sounds beyond my ability. Option 2 sounds complicated. Have any Scout veterans had this experience? Do you have suggestions or recommendations?

Author Shout (Lincoln's recommendation) has been well worth the very reasonable price. I didn't discover their 30-day Scout promo package until the last ten days of my campaign. I would have been happy to pay $10 just for the increased views they brought in for those ten days. However, they offered to do the remaining twenty days of promotion when the book was published. Cool. I emailed a couple of days ago to ask them to start the twenty days and they responded immediately. For $10, I'm amazed at how much effort they put out and the good results. Highly recommend them if you're looking for a lot of bang for your buck.

My Scout experience so far has been great. The few problems have been handled promptly. I feel fortunate to have been chosen my first time out of the Scout chute. However, this ain't my first rodeo, just the first one in _this_ town. In the past twenty-plus years, I've been bucked off too many times to count. I've written ten novels, went through two agents, and gathered many rave rejections from traditional houses. Finally, here's my first published book.

Ya gotta put in your time, keep improving your craft, and don't give up.

Whoa, sorry this post is so long.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Friday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
6 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
9 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
9 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
13 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
13 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
16 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
16 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
16 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
16 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
17 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
20 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
21 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
21 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
24 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
27 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
28 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Cecelia

debbieburkewriter said:


> Hi Rena, TF, Steve, Lincoln, Julianne, and the good folks on this board,
> 
> I want to do a print version with Create Space. I emailed KP to ask if it was permissible to use the new cover they had done. They offered two options: 1. recreate the cover using the same Shutterstock image and fonts and relicense the image myself. They will provide the image and font information; 2. they submit a sublicensing request, requiring rounds of approval, then I would sign a sublicensing agreement and they will send the layered files. I'm not a cover designer so option 1 sounds beyond my ability. Option 2 sounds complicated. Have any Scout veterans had this experience? Do you have suggestions or recommendations?


Create space has a cover creator. It won't give exactly the same design as Kindle cover creator does (even with the same stock image) the templates are slightly different, but its not hard to use.


----------



## Decon

debbieburkewriter said:


> Hi Rena, TF, Steve, Lincoln, Julianne, and the good folks on this board,
> 
> I've been AWOL until today and just caught up on a few posts. Rena, thanks for your kind words and good wishes! Still waiting for Cybele. TF, thank you too and glad you like the new cover.
> 
> Can I offer a little update on what's happened since _Instrument of the Devil _was selected?
> 
> The editing process was entirely painless. I accepted all changes and rewrote a few sections where the Kirkus editor Rachel asked for clarification. The hardest part was getting my wonky version of Word to get rid of the track change comments. I'd delete all the comments, the file looked fine, yet when I sent it to KP, the comments kept reappearing...like herpes outbreaks! Gabriel was helpful in working with me. Finally I had to redo the edits on a different computer with a different version of Word. Very frustrating.
> 
> Editor Mariette wanted to do a different cover. She was gracious about asking for my input and wanted to be sure I was happy with the design. Took a couple of weeks and the result was very nice.
> 
> The estimated dates were mid-October for pre-order and mid-November for release. So when I received the pre-order copy on September 11, I was pleasantly surprised that it was early. The release date is now October 10. Yippee! Two five-star reviews so far. Really delighted.
> 
> Had a little trouble setting up my Author Page. After three days w/o verification by Amazon, I called and told them I kept getting an error message. Jhodi immediately activated the page manually. However, after several hours, I discovered the author link was no longer working. It kept going to a message saying sorry can't find the page, with a photo of a cute dog on it. I emailed them and hope it will be fixed shortly.
> 
> I want to do a print version with Create Space. I emailed KP to ask if it was permissible to use the new cover they had done. They offered two options: 1. recreate the cover using the same Shutterstock image and fonts and relicense the image myself. They will provide the image and font information; 2. they submit a sublicensing request, requiring rounds of approval, then I would sign a sublicensing agreement and they will send the layered files. I'm not a cover designer so option 1 sounds beyond my ability. Option 2 sounds complicated. Have any Scout veterans had this experience? Do you have suggestions or recommendations?
> 
> Author Shout (Lincoln's recommendation) has been well worth the very reasonable price. I didn't discover their 30-day Scout promo package until the last ten days of my campaign. I would have been happy to pay $10 just for the increased views they brought in for those ten days. However, they offered to do the remaining twenty days of promotion when the book was published. Cool. I emailed a couple of days ago to ask them to start the twenty days and they responded immediately. For $10, I'm amazed at how much effort they put out and the good results. Highly recommend them if you're looking for a lot of bang for your buck.
> 
> My Scout experience so far has been great. The few problems have been handled promptly. I feel fortunate to have been chosen my first time out of the Scout chute. However, this ain't my first rodeo, just the first one in _this_ town. In the past twenty-plus years, I've been bucked off too many times to count. I've written ten novels, went through two agents, and gathered many rave rejections from traditional houses. Finally, here's my first published book.
> 
> Ya gotta put in your time, keep improving your craft, and don't give up.
> 
> Whoa, sorry this post is so long.


Thanks for the informative post. Especially confirming that Kirkus do the editing. I'm surprised they commisioned a new cover, but it is good to know that if they consider the story good enough to publish, they won't reject something outright because of the cover.

It's tricky reagarding licensing and copyright with the cover seeing as how they have either used a designer or someone at KS has the skills to build a cover. They are right in so far as them saying you would need a licesnse for the stock photos, so you can't just go to Create Space and upload a JPG to create a print cover. Also, whoever designed the cover will own the derivative copyright on the cover. If they have the layered files then it sounds as though someone at KS designed the cover, so with their permission, I'd ask them for the font details, buy, or have a designer buy the stock photos and commision my own designer.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Decon said:


> Thanks for the informative post. Especially confirming that Kirkus do the editing. I'm surprised they commisioned a new cover, but it is good to know that if they consider the story good enough to publish, they won't reject something outright because of the cover.
> 
> It's tricky reagarding licensing and copyright with the cover seeing as how they have either used a designer or someone at KS has the skills to build a cover. They are right in so far as them saying you would need a licesnse for the stock photos, so you can't just go to Create Space and upload a JPG to create a print cover.
> 
> I as thyem for the font


I think one of their goals is to make their entire catalog of books better. They actually (for their anniversary sale about the middle of the year) re-did something like 25-50 covers for books that were already published through kindle scout to make them look more professional and breathe some new life into them.

Mine (Raven's Peak) slipped through without an update because it was pretty good to begin with, but quite a few got dramatic overhauls. Not sure how much of an uptick in sales it created, but in general if they feel a book cover isn't good enough for prime time now they will do something about it (which is a very recent change to their system).


----------



## Decon

lincolnjcole said:


> I think one of their goals is to make their entire catalog of books better. They actually (for their anniversary sale about the middle of the year) re-did something like 25-50 covers for books that were already published through kindle scout to make them look more professional and breathe some new life into them.
> 
> Mine (Raven's Peak) slipped through without an update because it was pretty good to begin with, but quite a few got dramatic overhauls. Not sure how much of an uptick in sales it created, but in general if they feel a book cover isn't good enough for prime time now they will do something about it (which is a very recent change to their system).


That is good info and worthwhile knowing they will continue to invest. I've mentioned this before. I'm wondering if seeing as how Kirkus do the editing and they are a respected review company, if some the books on the waiting list are sent to them for their opinion, with some who get an early yes or no because someone at KS has already looked at them?


----------



## debbieburkewriter

I knew you guys would have answers! Thank you, Cecelia, Declan, and Lincoln!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> That is good info and worthwhile knowing they will continue to invest. I've mentioned this before. I'm wondering if seeing as how Kirkus do the editing and they are a respected review company, if some the books on the waiting list are sent to them for their opinion, with some who get an early yes or no because someone at KS has already looked at them?


If I understand Kirkus's structure correctly, editing and review are handled by completely separate divisions. There'd be an additional cost to KP to have a reviewer look at a manuscript. That doesn't mean they don't do it, but part of the evaluation of a creative product comes down to taste. I've sometimes gotten radically different assessments of the same book from different editorial reviewers. Since the KP editors would probably have to read the whole book if they were thinking seriously about selecting it, how much would they gain by sending the book to Kirkus? I guess if they were on the fence about a book, that might make sense.


----------



## Paranorma1

Hi!

Just signed up for Kboards after lurking on and off for the past several years of self-publishing. I haven't even figured out how to post a profile photo or anything else that requires more than tapping at the keyboard. Overall, though, this is usually the place I land when I have a question that I can't find answers to elsewhere on the Internet!

With that said ... I just started my first venture into Kindle Scout after being in self-publishing for five-plus years now. My first campaign has been up about nine days, and I have to say (after poring over the stats and obsessing) that my current state of mind can be best described as: confused. I honestly don't know what to make of my stats. I think they're pretty anomalous from the norm (granted I'm only nine days in). Overall, I really can't say anything for sure because there's not much to compare to out there -- apart from a few kind folks who have shared their experiences on their blogs. And I guess I won't know for sure what the result is for another three weeks or more.  

So far the Kindle Scout thing feels like a big experiment for me. At the outset, I did the requisite begging and pleading to close family and friends for nominations. I even posted to Facebook, and I'm a social media dodo. After that, I decided que sera sera. I've had barely any time in "Hot & Trending," but based on what I've seen of other people who have shared completed campaigns, I've had a lot of campaign views so far -- but maybe not that many nominations?

Anybody else get a lot of views but very little time "Hot & Trending," or is this truly anomalous? I think I'm at 3.2K views and something like four hours in "Hot & Trending." Other people seemed to have had fewer overall campaign views and more like 200+ hours in "Hot & Trending" -- color me confused.

If I get a rejection e-mail at the end, I suppose I won't be surprised. If I *do* get a nomination, I'll probably choke on my coffee. It doesn't really seem like anyone has a definite grasp on how Kindle Scout makes their determinations, which feels like waiting 30 days for the balls to get spit out when they're calling the numbers for Powerball! At least it feels that way to me! This kboards has been really helpful! I'm not soliciting nominations -- I'm more interested in unraveling the mystery that is the Kindle Scout selection process ... because it baffles me (and probably a few other people), which means I'm spending too much time on the Internet searching for answers!!! Any wisdom is appreciated!

I hope everyone's having a good day with some reading and/or writing planned! (If I've posted in the wrong spot, let me know -- I'm new to the message boards, so I wouldn't put it past myself to do something silly!)


----------



## lincolnjcole

Paranorma1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just signed up for Kboards after lurking on and off for the past several years of self-publishing. I haven't even figured out how to post a profile photo or anything else that requires more than tapping at the keyboard. Overall, though, this is usually the place I land when I have a question that I can't find answers to elsewhere on the Internet!
> 
> With that said ... I just started my first venture into Kindle Scout after being in self-publishing for five-plus years now. My first campaign has been up about nine days, and I have to say (after poring over the stats and obsessing) that my current state of mind can be best described as: confused. I honestly don't know what to make of my stats. I think they're pretty anomalous from the norm (granted I'm only nine days in). Overall, I really can't say anything for sure because there's not much to compare to out there -- apart from a few kind folks who have shared their experiences on their blogs. And I guess I won't know for sure what the result is for another three weeks or more.
> 
> So far the Kindle Scout thing feels like a big experiment for me. At the outset, I did the requisite begging and pleading to close family and friends for nominations. I even posted to Facebook, and I'm a social media dodo. After that, I decided que sera sera. I've had barely any time in "Hot & Trending," but based on what I've seen of other people who have shared completed campaigns, I've had a lot of campaign views so far -- but maybe not that many nominations?
> 
> Anybody else get a lot of views but very little time "Hot & Trending," or is this truly anomalous? I think I'm at 3.2K views and something like four hours in "Hot & Trending." Other people seemed to have had fewer overall campaign views and more like 200+ hours in "Hot & Trending" -- color me confused.
> 
> If I get a rejection e-mail at the end, I suppose I won't be surprised. If I *do* get a nomination, I'll probably choke on my coffee. It doesn't really seem like anyone has a definite grasp on how Kindle Scout makes their determinations, which feels like waiting 30 days for the balls to get spit out when they're calling the numbers for Powerball! At least it feels that way to me! This kboards has been really helpful! I'm not soliciting nominations -- I'm more interested in unraveling the mystery that is the Kindle Scout selection process ... because it baffles me (and probably a few other people), which means I'm spending too much time on the Internet searching for answers!!! Any wisdom is appreciated!
> 
> I hope everyone's having a good day with some reading and/or writing planned! (If I've posted in the wrong spot, let me know -- I'm new to the message boards, so I wouldn't put it past myself to do something silly!)


Pageviews don't actually reflect 'value of traffic' anymore, so it is certainly possible to get a ton of page views and not end up in hot and trending. In general, the system seems to be skewing different in results now, so I wouldn't worry too much about your results. Just keep doing your best and have fun with it!


----------



## Paranorma1

lincolnjcole said:


> Pageviews don't actually reflect 'value of traffic' anymore, so it is certainly possible to get a ton of page views and not end up in hot and trending. In general, the system seems to be skewing different in results now, so I wouldn't worry too much about your results. Just keep doing your best and have fun with it!


Thanks for the information. Seeing as I haven't been following Kindle Scout's trends for any length of time, it's hard to make out what "means" something and what doesn't. Like my blog getting a ton of traffic -- and 99 percent of it is from bots. I guess Kindle Scout is the same way (lots of traffic doesn't mean any added value or interest). I appreciate the feedback. Congrats to the people who have gotten contracts thus far!

CJ


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Paranorma1 said:


> I've had barely any time in "Hot & Trending," but based on what I've seen of other people who have shared completed campaigns, I've had a lot of campaign views so far -- but maybe not that many nominations?
> 
> Anybody else get a lot of views but very little time "Hot & Trending," or is this truly anomalous? I think I'm at 3.2K views and something like four hours in "Hot & Trending." Other people seemed to have had fewer overall campaign views and more like 200+ hours in "Hot & Trending" -- color me confused.


I obsessed a bit at the beginning (you might see I have a couple of posts in this thread asking manic questions) but after the initial flurry I thought I'd calmed down, but then saw I was only 22 hours out of the last 24 in H&T and started wondering if that was the LAST two hours meaning I was dropping out, or a few hours in the middle meaning I dropped out but came back, then...

Had a glass of wine and watch an A-Team episode. They're rerunning all of them in the UK in order, which is fun.

Anyway, I just reminded myself of the advice from these forums, namely, time in H&T means little. Books have spent most of their time there and not made a dent, while others have spent little time there and been selected. Amazon must have a way of determining which readers voting actually read the extract or at least enough of it to make a decision rather than people who just visit to vote. Maybe something about where the traffic comes from might be another factor. I'm hoping people arriving via my website page is better than directly from a newsletter.

Bottom line is, my good run in H&T (183 hours out of 216) isn't raising my excitement levels the way it did 4 or 5 days ago. Now I'm just checking it out of habit. With my fingers crossed. And my toes.

Just hope my plan comes together


----------



## Paranorma1

ADDavies said:


> Had a glass of wine and watch an A-Team episode. They're rerunning all of them in the UK in order, which is fun.


ADDavies,
Thanks for that! You gave me a good laugh. I intend on having a nice glass of red this evening, and I'm not holding my breath for the next 21 days to see what happens with my KS run. I'm sure it would kill me -- holding my breath, that is. Appreciated!


----------



## emmaryan

"I'm more interested in unraveling the mystery that is the Kindle Scout selection process ... because it baffles me (and probably a few other people), which means I'm spending too much time on the Internet searching for answers!!! Any wisdom is appreciated!"

i won 2 years ago with a thousand views. i've got more than that this time and hardly any h&t hours. after the first time, my sense was that people overestimate the importance of the crowd voting. at the end of the day it's as mysterious as any other selection process for a query you send an agent. it'll come down to your submission and their taste.

getting votes must help in getting the editors to look at it. that, and the fact that they aren't accepting much lately has me feeling pretty pessimistic about my current run.


----------



## TheJackDublin

emmaryan said:


> "I'm more interested in unraveling the mystery that is the Kindle Scout selection process ... because it baffles me (and probably a few other people), which means I'm spending too much time on the Internet searching for answers!!! Any wisdom is appreciated!"
> 
> i won 2 years ago with a thousand views. i've got more than that this time and hardly any h&t hours. after the first time, my sense was that people overestimate the importance of the crowd voting. at the end of the day it's as mysterious as any other selection process for a query you send an agent. it'll come down to your submission and their taste.
> 
> getting votes must help in getting the editors to look at it. that, and the fact that they aren't accepting much lately has me feeling pretty pessimistic about my current run.


One theory I'm partial to is that voters who add comments/insights count for more than the star clickers. I would think if a book receives scores of comments, KS editors count those as higher reader engagement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecelia

emmaryan said:


> "I'm more interested in unraveling the mystery that is the Kindle Scout selection process ... i won 2 years ago with a thousand views.


If someone looks at the page and doesn't vote for you - couldn't that be seen as a negative by KS? Of course there are a few who are too lazy or lack the technical skill to create an account and vote - but generally wouldn't something like 4000 page views and very few votes be a death knell to a campaign? Whereas your 1000 views may have attracted almost as many votes and told KS they had a winner!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

Too much suspense - aaarrrggghhh...


----------



## Paranorma1

emmaryan said:


> that, and the fact that they aren't accepting much lately has me feeling pretty pessimistic about my current run.


This! I was looking at the most recent selection(s), and it had me worried that they A) aren't going to be making as many selections in future months, or B) are shutting down the program entirely. I counted something close to 15 selections in March of this year v. maybe one(?) for all of August. Not very encouraging to say the least. I'm not especially confident that my own campaign will have much success given low H&T hours. Then, there's fact that they don't seem to be announcing many selections, which has me thinking I may have -- once again -- arrived late to the party. Everyone else has a grand time at the party, and then I get there after the clock has struck 12. Not to be dramatic or anything.


----------



## Decon

Paranorma1 said:


> This! I was looking at the most recent selection(s), and it had me worried that they A) aren't going to be making as many selections in future months, or B) are shutting down the program entirely. I counted something close to 15 selections in March of this year v. maybe one(?) for all of August. Not very encouraging to say the least.


I've basically said authors are surmising as much regarding perceived changes in a survey they sent to me. Doubt it'll make any difference.

They've only accepted 1 book in 8 weeks as at today. In that same time, they would have usually taken on 14 books according to historical data for acceptances. So yes, not very encouraging as you rightly say.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Saturday. I'm going to be heading to a huge local Book Festival today. It's called WORD ON THE STREET. I go every year - sometimes as a writer, sometimes just as a rube. I always enjoy myself.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
5 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
8 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
8 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
12 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
12 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
15 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
15 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
15 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
15 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
16 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
19 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
19 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
20 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
20 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
23 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
26 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
27 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

JohnHindmarsh said:


> Too much suspense - aaarrrggghhh...


Fingers crossed for you and the Darwin Project. Shouldn't be long now. I really enjoyed the sample read.

Current waiting list

The Darwin Project by John Hindmarsh
Freyja's Torc by Angelo Tsanatelis
All For Love by Cecilia Hopkins
The Fool's Secret by K. Childs

A Small Price by D.L. Barnhart

Rebirth by L. Fergus
The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
Moonrise by Mark Gardner


----------



## Elle Emery

Cecelia said:


> If someone looks at the page and doesn't vote for you - couldn't that be seen as a negative by KS? Of course there are a few who are too lazy or lack the technical skill to create an account and vote - but generally wouldn't something like 4000 page views and very few votes be a death knell to a campaign? Whereas your 1000 views may have attracted almost as many votes and told KS they had a winner!


This is exactly what I'm wondering too! I've garnered nearly 1000 page views in two days but haven't made it to the hot and trending. I'm thinking this is obviously a sad bearing on my book because people are interested but then they get there and just kinda nope out of it.  oh bother, this doesn't help at all.


----------



## Elle Emery

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome!


Thank you! I've just spent some time reading through your advice. Thank you so much, it's helped me. I wish I read it before I started my campaign. Hahaha.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hello everybody!

Sorry I've been MIA.  I've been nominating the top three, but busy as a bee.

First some catching up:

Kody- Welcome back to the circus and I hope you have a good run at it.

Mark G- I love those covers!

Declan- Hope your launch is going splendidly.

Michael S- That is too awesome about Teller tweeting about your book!

Luke- Sorry about the no for Like Flies.  I hope you have a great launch.

Elle-Welcome to the group!  Don't fret about H&T.  It seems much harder to get these days, especially in the first week of the campaign.

Debbie- Love the new cover.  Thanks so much about the info on what happens after selection.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Okay, now  little about my current campaign, Ghost st the College.

It's completely sucky!   I'm 10 days into the campaign and today is the first day I've hit H&T.  The current H&T is due to Readper's awesome newsletter.  New to the board folks, a Readper newsletter notice only costs $7.50 and is incredibly awesome.

I wasn't expecting great things from a sequel campaign when the first book wasn't selected, so things are going about how I expected.  I'm getting decent but not outstanding page views and that's about it.  I really am just looking for a little eyes on the book when I launch.

But it isn't all bad news.  The campaign is also getting eyes on the first book in the series, Ghost in the Park.  It hit top 25 in two categories for a while after this campaign started.  It's not as high now, but still pretty awesome considering it is 25 days since it launched.

#29,170 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
    #106 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
    #129 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts

Since GitP launched, I've sold at least a few eBook every day except one, which is a big deal to this newby Indie writer.  And I've had tons (for me) page reads on KU.  17 reviews so far and rated 4.9 out of five stars.

So, Ghost at the College's campaign might not be doing well, but I am getting good things from it regardless, so I'm happy!

I've been busy writing a short story magnet for the Ghost series and getting it up on Instafreebie.  It's a freebie for signing up for my newsletter as well as a lead in for Ghost at the Park, and has a link to Ghost's Amazon page at the end.  Once I get it in a few promotions, I'm hoping that helps GitP's sales a little.

Still nominating the top three, and finger's crossed for those awaiting news.  If you get a "no" don't sweat it.  Keep writing!  Never give up. never surrender!


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, now little about my current campaign, Ghost st the College.
> 
> It's completely sucky!  I'm 10 days into the campaign and today is the first day I've hit H&T. The current H&T is due to Readper's awesome newsletter. New to the board folks, a Readper newsletter notice only costs $7.50 and is incredibly awesome.
> 
> I wasn't expecting great things from a sequel campaign when the first book wasn't selected, so things are going about how I expected. I'm getting decent but not outstanding page views and that's about it. I really am just looking for a little eyes on the book when I launch.
> 
> But it isn't all bad news. The campaign is also getting eyes on the first book in the series, Ghost in the Park. It hit top 25 in two categories for a while after this campaign started. It's not as high now, but still pretty awesome considering it is 25 days since it launched.
> 
> #29,170 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #106 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #129 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> 
> Since GitP launched, I've sold at least a few eBook every day except one, which is a big deal to this newby Indie writer. And I've had tons (for me) page reads on KU. 17 reviews so far and rated 4.9 out of five stars.
> 
> So, Ghost at the College's campaign might not be doing well, but I am getting good things from it regardless, so I'm happy!
> 
> I've been busy writing a short story magnet for the Ghost series and getting it up on Instafreebie. It's a freebie for signing up for my newsletter as well as a lead in for Ghost at the Park, and has a link to Ghost's Amazon page at the end. Once I get it in a few promotions, I'm hoping that helps GitP's sales a little.
> 
> Still nominating the top three, and finger's crossed for those awaiting news. If you get a "no" don't sweat it. Keep writing! Never give up. never surrender!


Good luck with the book!


----------



## lmsorrell

emmaryan said:


> "I'm more interested in unraveling the mystery that is the Kindle Scout selection process ... because it baffles me (and probably a few other people), which means I'm spending too much time on the Internet searching for answers!!! Any wisdom is appreciated!"
> 
> i won 2 years ago with a thousand views. i've got more than that this time and hardly any h&t hours. after the first time, my sense was that people overestimate the importance of the crowd voting. at the end of the day it's as mysterious as any other selection process for a query you send an agent. it'll come down to your submission and their taste.
> 
> getting votes must help in getting the editors to look at it. that, and the fact that they aren't accepting much lately has me feeling pretty pessimistic about my current run.


Hi Emma,

Lovely to meet you. Really good news about winning last time around. Along with your 1000+ views, did you get many hours on H&T? I too am a little confused by what they really want from the campaign. 
Lx


----------



## ID Johnson

Mark Gardner said:


> Just remember the catch phrase to _Whose Line is it Anyway_: "Welcome to 'Whose Line Is It Anyway?' the show where everything's made up and the points don't matter. That's right the points are just like page views and hot and trending in a Kindle Scout campaign."


Lol! This is soooo true!
In my entire campaign in May, I had 2.9k views and was in H & T over half the time. This campaign--just four months later--I have 2.9k views ten days in and only a handful of hours in H & T. Either people just aren't nominating this time around or something is waaaay different. Last time, I was doing everything I could think of to get more nominations, constantly campaigning, doing promos, etc. This time I've done Readper today, boosted one FB post for $5, used Author Shout, and sent it to half my newsletter and that's it. Soooo, I think something is different at KS than it was just a few months ago. I'm also afraid if they don't start choosing more books, people will stop nominating because most of those people are there for the free books.


----------



## Cecelia

Angelo and I are still waiting - eight days in. I would like to take pride in the long consideration they are giving our books, but they probably are just elsewhere.


----------



## Elle Emery

Mark Gardner said:


> Just remember the catch phrase to _Whose Line is it Anyway_: "Welcome to 'Whose Line Is It Anyway?' the show where everything's made up and the points don't matter. That's right the points are just like page views and hot and trending in a Kindle Scout campaign."


I don't know whether to be relieved by this or use it to fuel my kindle scout anxiety.


----------



## emmaryan

lmsorrell said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Lovely to meet you. Really good news about winning last time around. Along with your 1000+ views, did you get many hours on H&T? I too am a little confused by what they really want from the campaign.
> Lx


the first time i had 248 h&t hours, but that was 2 years ago. the community is so much bigger now, the numbers don't translate.


----------



## emmaryan

ID Johnson said:


> Lol! This is soooo true!
> In my entire campaign in May, I had 2.9k views and was in H & T over half the time. This campaign--just four months later--I have 2.9k views ten days in and only a handful of hours in H & T. Either people just aren't nominating this time around or something is waaaay different. Last time, I was doing everything I could think of to get more nominations, constantly campaigning, doing promos, etc. This time I've done Readper today, boosted one FB post for $5, used Author Shout, and sent it to half my newsletter and that's it. Soooo, I think something is different at KS than it was just a few months ago. I'm also afraid if they don't start choosing more books, people will stop nominating because most of those people are there for the free books.


this. 100%


----------



## Decon

*@steve vernon *

*16 days left Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson*

The link for this book on your list is wrong.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Decon said:


> *@steve vernon *
> 
> *16 days left Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson*
> 
> The link for this book on your list is wrong.


Whoops!

Fixed it.

Thanks, man.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Sunday.

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
4 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
7 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
7 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
11 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
11 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
14 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
14 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
14 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
14 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
15 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
18 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
18 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
19 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
19 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
22 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
25 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
26 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## ID Johnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it is Sunday.
> 
> It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
> 4 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
> 7 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
> 7 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> 11 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 11 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
> 14 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
> 14 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
> 14 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
> 14 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
> 15 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
> 18 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 18 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
> 19 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> 19 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
> 22 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
> 25 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
> 26 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


That was my dad's favorite movie quote! I loved watching The Blues Brothers with him.
Say, as long as you're "fixing" things, could you please put Prelude back on the list? I was on and then I was off, and I don't know what happened, but if it's not too much trouble, I would greatly appreciate it. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1US3JQGN5DNEX
Thank you, and have an awesome Sunday!!
ID


----------



## ID Johnson

Hey y'all (I live in Texas, I can say that!) they chose another book!! Congrats to Laura Cacace for _Trace the Edges_!


----------



## Paranorma1

Well, I'm still not sure how dispirited I should feel given my stats at this point now that I'm 11 days into my KS campaign. As ID Johnson just pointed out ... KS seems to have just added a selection: Trace the Edges by Laura Cacace (congrats to her!). And this is after no selections being posted for several weeks, to my knowledge. I'm not sure whether to be relieved that they finally made a selection, or worried because there's only been one selection after nearly a month of no activity!

I've barely even nicked the H&T list so far, so I'm not extremely hopeful for my own campaign. All I know is that if I'm not selected at the end of the 30-day period (or the program gets the axe, which I'm always afraid of), I'll go back to what I've been doing for five and a half years now, which is: Get on KDP and press 'Publish'. I've been looking at some of the past selections (in a very unscientific fashion), and to my untrained eye, many of the KS titles don't seem to perform markedly better than their "self-published" peers. I could be wrong, given I'm just selecting a few titles randomly and checking their Amazon Best Sellers Rank.

Does anyone have any thoughts here? I'm wondering how people recoup the $1,500 advance from KS if they're selling a book a day or less. Am I missing something obvious? I remember when I first found out about Kindle Scout ... and I thought it was connected to Kindle First, which at least at the time, seemed to mean routinely getting into the top 10 of the Kindle store. Boy was I excited about that prospect!

Either way, getting to the top of the list seems (much, much) more difficult than it was even a few years ago. When I first started publishing, there were fewer than a million titles. The last time I checked, it was something like 8 million e-books, and I'm sure it's much higher now. Getting into the top 50 four years ago, for me, seemed like luck and timing, seeing as I did virtually no marketing for that particular title. These days, it seems downright impossible to publish and simply find yourself catapulted to the top of the heap via luck.

That said, I'm still hoping for a little luck, even if it doesn't come in the form of a Kindle Scout campaign. Now if I can just convince myself to do something productive (i.e., write) instead of fretting and surfing the Internet in search of 'the answers'.  

Sorry for the excessively long post -- that's what nerves, impatience and too much coffee combined does to me!


----------



## lossincasa

Cecelia said:


> Angelo and I are still waiting - eight days in. I would like to take pride in the long consideration they are giving our books, but they probably are just elsewhere.


It's very difficult to figure out the process and it probably don't mean anything.  I started writing a new series (I'm already half-way through the first book) as a way of keeping my mind off the waiting. So far it works well


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts here? I'm wondering how people recoup the $1,500 advance from KS if they're selling a book a day or less. Am I missing something obvious? I remember when I first found out about Kindle Scout ... and I thought it was connected to Kindle First, which at least at the time, seemed to mean routinely getting into the top 10 of the Kindle store. Boy was I excited about that prospect!


Something I've read from quite a few agents, etc, is that the rule of thumb for a published book is the advance may be all you make on a book published by a publisher. Certainly there are those who make more, in Kindle Press and elsewhere, but that's not the average.

I think some folks get higher expectations based on KS qualifications on getting one's rights back. They say that if you don't make blah blah money in a certain period, you can ask for publishing rights back. That does not mean one can expect blah blah money from the average KS selected book. I imagine most KS selected authors can expect to be able to get their rights back after the elapsed time. And of course, some people's books are absolutely making more money than the advance, one simply can't assume their book will.

That is not to say getting a book selected is not good for an indie author. Selection comes with some Amazon promotion, it gets more eyes on your entire list, which is always a good thing.

KS is a great program for those authors starting out or those who need to build readership. If an Indie author is doing well on their own, then it rapidly becomes less useful.

Just my opinion, of course. I have not had a book selected. Those who have can share more light with their individual experiences.


----------



## Paranorma1

JulianneQJohnson,

That does make sense. As far as indie publishing goes, I guess very few of us out there (certainly not me) have found the magic bullet. I was lucky to have one book do really well for a couple of months several years back. Lately, it seems much harder to gain any traction. I suppose I was (secretly) hoping KS would hold all the answers, not that I'm even confident my current title has a snowball's chance of being selected, give its very fleeting time in H&T. If I remember correctly, authors get their rights back after five years if they've made something like less than $5K per year for the five years. To me, it seems like an excessively long time for Amazon to hold the exclusive rights if the book isn't making any money under Kindle Scout, but what do I know?  

Thanks for the input!
CJ


----------



## debbieburkewriter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, now little about my current campaign, Ghost st the College.
> 
> It's completely sucky!  I'm 10 days into the campaign and today is the first day I've hit H&T. The current H&T is due to Readper's awesome newsletter. New to the board folks, a Readper newsletter notice only costs $7.50 and is incredibly awesome.
> 
> I wasn't expecting great things from a sequel campaign when the first book wasn't selected, so things are going about how I expected. I'm getting decent but not outstanding page views and that's about it. I really am just looking for a little eyes on the book when I launch.
> 
> But it isn't all bad news. The campaign is also getting eyes on the first book in the series, Ghost in the Park. It hit top 25 in two categories for a while after this campaign started. It's not as high now, but still pretty awesome considering it is 25 days since it launched.
> 
> #29,170 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #106 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #129 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> 
> Since GitP launched, I've sold at least a few eBook every day except one, which is a big deal to this newby Indie writer. And I've had tons (for me) page reads on KU. 17 reviews so far and rated 4.9 out of five stars.
> 
> So, Ghost at the College's campaign might not be doing well, but I am getting good things from it regardless, so I'm happy!
> 
> I've been busy writing a short story magnet for the Ghost series and getting it up on Instafreebie. It's a freebie for signing up for my newsletter as well as a lead in for Ghost at the Park, and has a link to Ghost's Amazon page at the end. Once I get it in a few promotions, I'm hoping that helps GitP's sales a little.
> 
> Still nominating the top three, and finger's crossed for those awaiting news. If you get a "no" don't sweat it. Keep writing! Never give up. never surrender!


As Springsteen says, "No retreat, baby, no surrender!"

Julianne, your persistence is inspiring. Instead of wringing your hands about stats you can't really control, you just keep writing and producing more books. The harder you work, the luckier you get.

Just took a peek at your latest and nominated it. I see an improvement in your already-good writing from your last Scout submission. Keeping fingers crossed.

Debbie


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

debbieburkewriter said:


> As Springsteen says, "No retreat, baby, no surrender!"
> 
> Julianne, your persistence is inspiring. Instead of wringing your hands about stats you can't really control, you just keep writing and producing more books. The harder you work, the luckier you get.
> 
> Just took a peek at your latest and nominated it. I see an improvement in your already-good writing from your last Scout submission. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Debbie


Debbie, I'll tell you a secret. Ghost in the Park was the first original novel I ever wrote. I did three novel length stories and tons of shorts before that, but they were fanfiction, which is where I learned to write. Ghost in the Park had a couple of major re-writes before I put it up, but there is certainly a difference in writing style between it and now. I do think GitP is better plotted than some of my later books, and it is certainly my most page turning read, but there is certainly a difference in my writing between it and Ghost in the College.

That's why we all have to keep writing! Every single book grows one's writing style! I'm just glad that I cut my teeth on fanfic and couldn't try to publish that first novel length fic. OMG, it's fun, but it is chock full o' head hopping!  Looking at it now, it's like another person wrote it. Of course, that was back in 2004, so it kind of was a different person, lol.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Okay, now little about my current campaign, Ghost st the College.
> 
> It's completely sucky!  I'm 10 days into the campaign and today is the first day I've hit H&T. The current H&T is due to Readper's awesome newsletter. New to the board folks, a Readper newsletter notice only costs $7.50 and is incredibly awesome.
> 
> I wasn't expecting great things from a sequel campaign when the first book wasn't selected, so things are going about how I expected. I'm getting decent but not outstanding page views and that's about it. I really am just looking for a little eyes on the book when I launch.
> 
> But it isn't all bad news. The campaign is also getting eyes on the first book in the series, Ghost in the Park. It hit top 25 in two categories for a while after this campaign started. It's not as high now, but still pretty awesome considering it is 25 days since it launched.
> 
> #29,170 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #83 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #106 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #129 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
> 
> Since GitP launched, I've sold at least a few eBook every day except one, which is a big deal to this newby Indie writer. And I've had tons (for me) page reads on KU. 17 reviews so far and rated 4.9 out of five stars.
> 
> So, Ghost at the College's campaign might not be doing well, but I am getting good things from it regardless, so I'm happy!
> 
> I've been busy writing a short story magnet for the Ghost series and getting it up on Instafreebie. It's a freebie for signing up for my newsletter as well as a lead in for Ghost at the Park, and has a link to Ghost's Amazon page at the end. Once I get it in a few promotions, I'm hoping that helps GitP's sales a little.
> 
> Still nominating the top three, and finger's crossed for those awaiting news. If you get a "no" don't sweat it. Keep writing! Never give up. never surrender!


Julianne,
Ghost in the Park is doing great!! I'm so impressed with your sales and ranking. When you (or Kindle Scout) launches Ghost/College, choose YA Detectives as an ebook category. Check out some of the books in the top 20. They have adult detectives (a CPA, a married couple who have their own detective agency) and adult stories. I think the authors, or publishers knew that it was a category where they could get a better ranking than in some others. Some of the books in that category have paranormal stuff going on, too. Your books fit the category better than a few of the top 20 books. For awhile I was the number one new release in that category, and I think you could achieve that, based on what you've accomplished so far. You get a nice little banner that says "number one new release in YA detective ebooks" on your Amazon page. 
I'm definitely going to read Ghost/Park (or College- when it comes out) and do a review. I've just been super busy and have a lengthy TBR list, plus TBW (to be written, lol).You're a talented writer, and marketer. Way to go, lady!


----------



## Adam_T

Ok so on the 45 character one-liner for an Urban Fantasy with vampires and cyberpunk elements, which of these sounds the most grabbing without being silly?  Feel free to modify one if you have ideas:

Revenge can only be as sweet as it is bitter

Can you defeat that which sees your future?

A story of revenge in the six-tiered city

What is left when everything has been taken?

Vampires and magic in the six-tiered city

Self-rediscovery through evisceration

Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## Jill James

Adam, What is left when everything has been taken? is my favorite out of those choices. It would make me read further.


----------



## emmaryan

Paranorma1 said:


> Well, I'm still not sure how dispirited I should feel given my stats at this point now that I'm 11 days into my KS campaign. As ID Johnson just pointed out ... KS seems to have just added a selection: Trace the Edges by Laura Cacace (congrats to her!). And this is after no selections being posted for several weeks, to my knowledge. I'm not sure whether to be relieved that they finally made a selection, or worried because there's only been one selection after nearly a month of no activity!
> 
> I've barely even nicked the H&T list so far, so I'm not extremely hopeful for my own campaign. All I know is that if I'm not selected at the end of the 30-day period (or the program gets the axe, which I'm always afraid of), I'll go back to what I've been doing for five and a half years now, which is: Get on KDP and press 'Publish'. I've been looking at some of the past selections (in a very unscientific fashion), and to my untrained eye, many of the KS titles don't seem to perform markedly better than their "self-published" peers. I could be wrong, given I'm just selecting a few titles randomly and checking their Amazon Best Sellers Rank.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts here? I'm wondering how people recoup the $1,500 advance from KS if they're selling a book a day or less. Am I missing something obvious? I remember when I first found out about Kindle Scout ... and I thought it was connected to Kindle First, which at least at the time, seemed to mean routinely getting into the top 10 of the Kindle store. Boy was I excited about that prospect!
> 
> Either way, getting to the top of the list seems (much, much) more difficult than it was even a few years ago. When I first started publishing, there were fewer than a million titles. The last time I checked, it was something like 8 million e-books, and I'm sure it's much higher now. Getting into the top 50 four years ago, for me, seemed like luck and timing, seeing as I did virtually no marketing for that particular title. These days, it seems downright impossible to publish and simply find yourself catapulted to the top of the heap via luck.
> 
> That said, I'm still hoping for a little luck, even if it doesn't come in the form of a Kindle Scout campaign. Now if I can just convince myself to do something productive (i.e., write) instead of fretting and surfing the Internet in search of 'the answers'.
> 
> Sorry for the excessively long post -- that's what nerves, impatience and too much coffee combined does to me!


my KS book sells way better than my self-published title. i earned back my advance in the first month. that's not true for everyone, though.


----------



## Paranorma1

Emma,

Thank you for that! While I know you can't speak to each person's individual experience as far as Kindle Scout goes, it *is* very helpful to know that at least some people do recoup their advance (rather quickly in your case!). From my perspective, it was very hard to tell just guessing from present rankings + current prices of various titles if it was remotely possible to make back that initial advance. It's a big relief to know that it's at least possible -- and that you saw a boost from KS.

Congrats!

CJ


----------



## Adam_T

Jill James said:


> Adam, What is left when everything has been taken? is my favorite out of those choices. It would make me read further.


Thanks, that's what I went with. Here's hoping the book is not rejected for content.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Julianne,
> Ghost in the Park is doing great!! I'm so impressed with your sales and ranking. When you (or Kindle Scout) launches Ghost/College, choose YA Detectives as an ebook category. Check out some of the books in the top 20. They have adult detectives (a CPA, a married couple who have their own detective agency) and adult stories. I think the authors, or publishers knew that it was a category where they could get a better ranking than in some others. Some of the books in that category have paranormal stuff going on, too. Your books fit the category better than a few of the top 20 books. For awhile I was the number one new release in that category, and I think you could achieve that, based on what you've accomplished so far. You get a nice little banner that says "number one new release in YA detective ebooks" on your Amazon page.
> I'm definitely going to read Ghost/Park (or College- when it comes out) and do a review. I've just been super busy and have a lengthy TBR list, plus TBW (to be written, lol).You're a talented writer, and marketer. Way to go, lady!


Thanks, Alyson! That is a great idea, but I'll have to think about it. GatC would probably be all right, but the first book in the series has gore and sex and I really don't think it's at all suitable for YA. There's one bit that makes adult readers a bit uneasy. But you are completely right that I have to explore my categories more. I've gotten good at keywords, so that my books have 6-7 "look for similar items by category" genres listed, but I should absolutely explore more niche categories.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Nominated:

7 days left White Male by Kim J. West

Good luck, Kim!


----------



## Kimjwest

Roger Eschbacher said:


> Nominated:
> 
> 7 days left White Male by Kim J. West
> 
> Good luck, Kim!


Thanks, Roger! I'v nominated you too; there are a total of four books ending on our last day so at least we will be Hot and Trending at the end!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Adam_Nox said:


> Ok so on the 45 character one-liner for an Urban Fantasy with vampires and cyberpunk elements, which of these sounds the most grabbing without being silly? Feel free to modify one if you have ideas:
> 
> Revenge can only be as sweet as it is bitter
> 
> Can you defeat that which sees your future?
> 
> A story of revenge in the six-tiered city
> 
> What is left when everything has been taken?
> 
> *Vampires and magic in the six-tiered city*
> 
> Self-rediscovery through evisceration
> 
> Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## TF Jacobs

I wanted to see if anyone from the group has any good editors they recommend? I am looking for copy editing soon, and the people I have used in the past were either not good enough, or too expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

You're welcome, Kim. Thanks to you, too! 

TF Jacobs: I use Joy Lorton at Typo-Detective for my proofreading/copy editing needs. She's thorough and reasonably priced. http://www.typo-detective.com/



TF Jacobs said:


> I wanted to see if anyone from the group has any good editors they recommend? I am looking for copy editing soon, and the people I have used in the past were either not good enough, or too expensive. Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

TF Jacobs said:


> I wanted to see if anyone from the group has any good editors they recommend? I am looking for copy editing soon, and the people I have used in the past were either not good enough, or too expensive. Thanks!


My editor lives in England. She's really good, but I don't know how open her schedule is to working on new projects. She's a writer as well, but she is fully trained in American and British English and does an amazing job catching mistakes and cleaning up my writing! I'll let you know if she says she has an opening and is looking for clients!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

TF Jacobs said:


> I wanted to see if anyone from the group has any good editors they recommend? I am looking for copy editing soon, and the people I have used in the past were either not good enough, or too expensive. Thanks!


I recommend my editor, Angelica, very highly. She's awesome. She isn't cheap, but her rates are very reasonable for professional editing. http://amazeofreviews.weebly.com/proofreading--translations.html


----------



## HeyImBen

Nominated Truk Lagoon, Love Again, and White Male.

I also just received an email saying _Healing Hearts_ has been chosen for publication by the KS team.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

What do people do to calm their nerves while their campaign is going?


----------



## ID Johnson

xprettyguardianx said:


> What do people do to calm their nerves while their campaign is going?


During my first campaign, nothing I did seemed to calm me down. I couldn't write at all--any time I was near my computer I was constantly checking Hot and Trending, posting pleas for people to nominate, etc. This time, I am thinking of it more as a submission and less of a contest. I know that KS won't make a decision about my book until after the thirty days are over, so that's when I'll start to get anxious awaiting their email. I'm working on a Christmas romance I hope to have out in November, and focusing on that has really helped. Good luck! I know it's difficult to think about anything else!


----------



## Michael Sussman

TF Jacobs said:


> I wanted to see if anyone from the group has any good editors they recommend? I am looking for copy editing soon, and the people I have used in the past were either not good enough, or too expensive. Thanks!


I highly recommend Karl Monger for line editing and Sione Aeschliman for both developmental and line editing. Not particularly inexpensive, but fabulous!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks, Alyson! That is a great idea, but I'll have to think about it. GatC would probably be all right, but the first book in the series has gore and sex and I really don't think it's at all suitable for YA. There's one bit that makes adult readers a bit uneasy. But you are completely right that I have to explore my categories more. I've gotten good at keywords, so that my books have 6-7 "look for similar items by category" genres listed, but I should absolutely explore more niche categories.


Take a quick look at the top 20 in Teen and YA detective stories on ebook. There's sex and gore galore and some of the books don't have any teenage characters. You have a good conscience, but some other authors don't. I hit upon that category with just dumb luck, otherwise I wouldn't have been number one new release in any categories. And I've stayed in the top 20 since release. I wasn't going to choose any YA categories because the book's about a serial killer, but the detective is 18. In the two adult categories I chose, I'm not even in the top 100.


----------



## Cecelia

xprettyguardianx said:


> What do people do to calm their nerves while their campaign is going?


Write another book! 
It keeps you very busy and by the time the campaign is finished you can be three quarters of the way to your next full length book, if you work at my speed. The boost to your productivity becomes a prize if KS reject you, and you haven't lost a MS by putting it on campaign - because the new one is almost ready too!
This allows for checking your campaign all the time, as you are sitting typing, so it's just a minute to change pages and then get back to typing.


----------



## Cecelia

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Take a quick look at the top 20 in Teen and YA detective stories on ebook. There's sex and gore galore and some of the books don't have any teenage characters. You have a good conscience, but some other authors don't.


I added _All For Love_ to YA because it didn't have strong sex scenes, the plot involved media, and I figured characters in their early to mid twenties were youngish. Does this make me dodgy?


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Cecelia said:


> I added _All For Love_ to YA because it didn't have strong sex scenes, the plot involved media, and I figured characters in their early to mid twenties were youngish. Does this make me dodgy?


Well, it makes you British, because in the U.S. we don't say dodgy, but it's a fun word! I don't know what the official age range is for characters to be considered YA. There's also New Adult, don't know that age range, either. I don't think it's far-fetched to call young twenty somethings Young Adults, but that's only my opinion. There are a bunch of articles about how much sex and violence is appropriate for YA, and they're pretty interesting. I don't think there's anyone policing the issue.


----------



## Cecelia

Alyson Larrabee said:


> Well, it makes you British, because in the U.S. we don't say dodgy, but it's a fun word!


Actually, I'm an Aussie. There are a few places where the language has diverged. It amuses me somewhat to put Australianisms into the character's conversation or thought for an international market.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cecelia said:


> I added _All For Love_ to YA because it didn't have strong sex scenes, the plot involved media, and I figured characters in their early to mid twenties were youngish. Does this make me dodgy?


Actually, we say "dodgy" here in Nova Scotia as well.


----------



## David Thompson

HeyImBen said:


> Nominated Truk Lagoon, Love Again, and White Male.
> 
> I also just received an email saying _Healing Hearts_ has been chosen for publication by the KS team.


Thanks for the nomination and congratulations! Hope you sell squillions!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Paranorma1 said:


> Well, I'm still not sure how dispirited I should feel given my stats at this point now that I'm 11 days into my KS campaign. As ID Johnson just pointed out ... KS seems to have just added a selection: Trace the Edges by Laura Cacace (congrats to her!). And this is after no selections being posted for several weeks, to my knowledge. I'm not sure whether to be relieved that they finally made a selection, or worried because there's only been one selection after nearly a month of no activity!
> 
> I've barely even nicked the H&T list so far, so I'm not extremely hopeful for my own campaign. All I know is that if I'm not selected at the end of the 30-day period (or the program gets the axe, which I'm always afraid of), I'll go back to what I've been doing for five and a half years now, which is: Get on KDP and press 'Publish'. I've been looking at some of the past selections (in a very unscientific fashion), and to my untrained eye, many of the KS titles don't seem to perform markedly better than their "self-published" peers. I could be wrong, given I'm just selecting a few titles randomly and checking their Amazon Best Sellers Rank.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts here? I'm wondering how people recoup the $1,500 advance from KS if they're selling a book a day or less. Am I missing something obvious? I remember when I first found out about Kindle Scout ... and I thought it was connected to Kindle First, which at least at the time, seemed to mean routinely getting into the top 10 of the Kindle store. Boy was I excited about that prospect!
> 
> Either way, getting to the top of the list seems (much, much) more difficult than it was even a few years ago. When I first started publishing, there were fewer than a million titles. The last time I checked, it was something like 8 million e-books, and I'm sure it's much higher now. Getting into the top 50 four years ago, for me, seemed like luck and timing, seeing as I did virtually no marketing for that particular title. These days, it seems downright impossible to publish and simply find yourself catapulted to the top of the heap via luck.
> 
> That said, I'm still hoping for a little luck, even if it doesn't come in the form of a Kindle Scout campaign. Now if I can just convince myself to do something productive (i.e., write) instead of fretting and surfing the Internet in search of 'the answers'.
> 
> Sorry for the excessively long post -- that's what nerves, impatience and too much coffee combined does to me!


Okay - true story here.

I actually HAVEN'T recouped my advance yet. Nevertheless, that advance paid an awful lot of bills and was a lot more than I made from ANY of my indie releases - so I am still content.

Do I blame Kindle Press for my lack of sales? Heck, no. The fact is, I really could have written a tighter story. If I had a bit more of an promotional budget I could also be spending it on real promotional sites to help boost the promotions that do go again. For example, my book right now is part of a September long 99 cent special. I've tweeted about it and mentioned it on my blog but those are all punky, punky ways to promote.

What can I tell you?

I'll own that blame. I don't lose sleep over it. I'm too busy writing another book.

So - would I try Kindle Scout again?

Heck yes. Only this time I would aim to have a stronger and better-crafted novel.


----------



## TF Jacobs

Roger Eschbacher said:


> You're welcome, Kim. Thanks to you, too!
> 
> TF Jacobs: I use Joy Lorton at Typo-Detective for my proofreading/copy editing needs. She's thorough and reasonably priced. http://www.typo-detective.com/


Thank you for the recommendation, and thanks Julianne, Michael and Lincoln. Lincoln, yes let me know if you can. These are exactly the recommendations I was looking for, so thank you all! I plan to reach out to them.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday.

Actually, it is ALMOST Tuesday. I was REALLY busy today and almost forgot to post the list.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
3 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
6 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
6 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
10 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
10 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
13 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
13 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
13 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
13 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
14 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
17 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
17 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
17 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
18 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
18 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
21 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
24 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
25 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

xprettyguardianx said:


> What do people do to calm their nerves while their campaign is going?


Tonight it is Captain Morgan's rum-spiked root beer. 

All kidding aside - take your lead from Julianne Q. Johnson, who continues to produce as her campaigns rattle along. She is ALWAYS working on that next book. As a result, every month she makes a little bit more. The sale numbers creep up. The gods of indie sales smile down upon her.

Yup, that is what you REALLY need to do.

Get busy on your next book.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Actually, we say "dodgy" here in Nova Scotia as well.


I'm an American and I say "dodgy" but I'm weird.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> Tonight it is Captain Morgan's rum-spiked root beer.
> 
> All kidding aside - take your lead from Julianne Q. Johnson, who continues to produce as her campaigns rattle along. She is ALWAYS working on that next book. As a result, every month she makes a little bit more. The sale numbers creep up. The gods of indie sales smile down upon her.
> 
> Yup, that is what you REALLY need to do.
> 
> Get busy on your next book.


I have to say, regular releases can rather take the place of paid promotion. And I can't afford to pay for much in the way of ads yet, so I'll have to write faster!

I belong to a facebook group, 20booksto40k. It was started by Michael Anderle, a whale of a success in the Indie author world. Lots of good information over there and in Michael's video interviews. The idea is that is you are having regular book releases, every 4 to 6 weeks when possible, by the time you get 20 books released, you could be making 40k. Of course, individual results vary. You have to write a good story, have a good cover and blurb, write to market, etc. There are folks in that group making way more than 40k a year, though.

I don't write as fast as some of the big success stories from that group, but I'm going to keep plugging along at it. I figure it might take me a bit longer, but I'm going to do my best to get there.

At the moment I have a stupid cold, so I didn't write at all today.  I'm also high on Dayquil, so I'm rambling.

I absolutely can work on the next book during campaigns, that's how I finished Nick and wrote Ghost 2, but I do find it hard as heck to write in the waiting room. Maybe that won't happen this time, as I am expecting a pretty quick rejection, lol!


----------



## Adam_T

That's a good straightforward one. But alas, already submitted. Campaign starts the 20th, woooo.


----------



## Paranorma1

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - true story here.
> 
> I actually HAVEN'T recouped my advance yet. Nevertheless, that advance paid an awful lot of bills and was a lot more than I made from ANY of my indie releases - so I am still content.
> 
> Do I blame Kindle Press for my lack of sales? Heck, no. The fact is, I really could have written a tighter story. If I had a bit more of an promotional budget I could also be spending it on real promotional sites to help boost the promotions that do go again. For example, my book right now is part of a September long 99 cent special. I've tweeted about it and mentioned it on my blog but those are all punky, punky ways to promote.
> 
> What can I tell you?
> 
> I'll own that blame. I don't lose sleep over it. I'm too busy writing another book.
> 
> So - would I try Kindle Scout again?
> 
> Heck yes. Only this time I would aim to have a stronger and better-crafted novel.


Hey, Steve.

Thanks for the input. Each self-published release I've had has garnered vastly different results, in terms of revenue. Some are barely a drop in the bucket. My "great" year was 2013. Since then, gaining traction has become harder and harder to accomplish. I try to keep my costs very low, seeing as return on investment has been very unpredictable. My wild-card release (in New Adult) in 2013 netted a good chunk of change (I attribute most of that to luck and timing); other titles have barely made a dent. Again, it helps to keep my costs low, so that I'm not looking to recoup a huge amount at the outset. Things are not looking good for my first Kindle Scout campaign (granted, I really don't know how much of an effect "Hot & Trending" has on a campaign). I have, as you said, been using "punky" means of promoting -- Twitter and my blog. I was curious to see what interest the book would generate from a random, unknown audience.

Overall, I guess I won't know until I get there! Another two weeks or so to find out. Until then, I'll muddle along (and obsess a good amount).

Thanks again,
CJ

Oh, and here's my current campaign ... https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1HARZNP1IFEIP (I'm not necessarily looking for nominations; I'm letting the chips fall where they may, so to speak. My writing tends to ... ahem ... be a bit polarizing based on past experiences. )


----------



## lmsorrell

Hello all!

Just catching up on the weekend's conversation. My you lot are busy bees! 
I see that a couple more books have been selected for publication (TRACE THE EDGES and HEALING HEARTS). Fabulous news 

Cheers!

Lx


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Tuesday and I've just climbed out of a long soak in a hot tub and I feel marvelously refreshed. The tiger is prowling within my bones and I am eager to get to my morning writing.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
2 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
5 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
5 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
9 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
9 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
12 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
12 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
12 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
12 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
13 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
16 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
16 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
17 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
17 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
17 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
20 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
23 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
24 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

TF Jacobs said:


> I wanted to see if anyone from the group has any good editors they recommend? I am looking for copy editing soon, and the people I have used in the past were either not good enough, or too expensive. Thanks!


I recently splurged on a more experienced editor for my KS book. Anne Pottinger also gave me advice along the way to make my next manuscript more professional straight off the bat.

http://anne-pottinger.com/proofreading-and-editing-service/


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I have to say, regular releases can rather take the place of paid promotion. And I can't afford to pay for much in the way of ads yet, so I'll have to write faster!
> 
> I belong to a facebook group, 20booksto40k. It was started by Michael Anderle, a whale of a success in the Indie author world. Lots of good information over there and in Michael's video interviews. The idea is that is you are having regular book releases, every 4 to 6 weeks when possible, by the time you get 20 books released, you could be making 40k. Of course, individual results vary. You have to write a good story, have a good cover and blurb, write to market, etc. There are folks in that group making way more than 40k a year, though.
> 
> I don't write as fast as some of the big success stories from that group, but I'm going to keep plugging along at it. I figure it might take me a bit longer, but I'm going to do my best to get there.
> 
> At the moment I have a stupid cold, so I didn't write at all today.  I'm also high on Dayquil, so I'm rambling.
> 
> I absolutely can work on the next book during campaigns, that's how I finished Nick and wrote Ghost 2, but I do find it hard as heck to write in the waiting room. Maybe that won't happen this time, as I am expecting a pretty quick rejection, lol!


I can write full time and I have 5 WIP stories, anywhere from 10,000 to 30,000 words on the different ones, but I just can't get going on any of them to finish them. When I'm motivated, I can write a chapter on each on per day.

It all goes back to my computer crashing with a virus and I hadn't backed up an almost finished second in series to Lethal Trade. The problem was that of all my books I'd written, I thought it was my best work. The other WIP, I lost around 5 chapters on each of them and two of them were second in series to In Search of Jessica and The Killers Amongst Us. I was lucky not to have lost anything I'd written at the time on Girl at the Window, but I had to force myself to finish it. My books vary from 90/100k words.

I go away on vacation for all of October to visit family I haven't seen for 4 years, so I'm hoping that will charge my batteries and I can get motivated again in November, but for now, I can't write anything, so I play my guitar a lot, lol.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

I was pleased to see a couple of books selected recently, but browsing the other selected titles for the past year or so makes me ask a question I really should have asked a while ago, like before submitting - is anyone actually doing well out of their Kindle Scout win?

Browsing at random, so not an exhaustive study, I could only find one on the list that appears to be doing really well, and that's Shadow Reaper https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IWKRJFS -- 4993 rank overall, top 20 in action adventure, making it around 35 books per day. This looks like it had some promotion in August @ $0.99, so maybe a Bookbub went out? Or perhaps something to Amazon's list.

Killdeer Connection appears to be doing okay-ish but far from stellar. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071NLZBJD/ -- On the kindlepreneur calculator the rank indicates around 5 books per day, but it's a new release and doesn't appear to have had a price-drop promo yet.

Does the promo period come and go? Like every six months? Or is it just once a year. And do they let you know in advance so you can pay for some of your own ads?


----------



## Decon

@ADDavies. The kindlepreneur calculator is not all that accurate. so it's likely worse than you think.

I put my KS reject rank for Girl at the Window in there at 22,700 at it says I'm selling 12 per day. In 7 days I've sold 7.2 per day and I've had 763 page reads per day (total 5,337). I doubt the page reads make up for the other 5 per day.

At the end of the day, you get $1,500 up front if accepted, and being published offers some Kudos to you as an author. If I look at my historical, it takes me 5 years to earn that per book and I have to constanly look over my shoulder at marketing. I doubt that my figures are much different than many authors. They garner reviews in 3 months in what it takes me a year or more to get those sort of numbers, and of course, it will lead to sales of your other books that you otherwise might not have had. 

If you are asking that question, then those running kindle scout who have the actual figures are probably asking themselves the same question and maybe that's why they have taken time out to assess what they are accepting recently? 

I'm aware of a few authors on here who have posted that they earned out the advance from KS in a matter of months.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - true story here.
> 
> I actually HAVEN'T recouped my advance yet. Nevertheless, that advance paid an awful lot of bills and was a lot more than I made from ANY of my indie releases - so I am still content.
> 
> Do I blame Kindle Press for my lack of sales? Heck, no. The fact is, I really could have written a tighter story. If I had a bit more of an promotional budget I could also be spending it on real promotional sites to help boost the promotions that do go again. For example, my book right now is part of a September long 99 cent special. I've tweeted about it and mentioned it on my blog but those are all punky, punky ways to promote.
> 
> What can I tell you?
> 
> I'll own that blame. I don't lose sleep over it. I'm too busy writing another book.
> 
> So - would I try Kindle Scout again?
> 
> Heck yes. Only this time I would aim to have a stronger and better-crafted novel.


I agree with everything you said, Steve. My book wasn't really ready for primetime when it was published, but I didn't know that and I wish KS had been a little bit more forthcoming about it.

I also ran into a hurdle with them wherein a reader (who was an INFINITELY better editor than all four Kindle Press and Kirkus editors who looked at my book COMBINED) helped me clean up the book to reload it. It took them almost four months to actually get the book active with the changes on the site, which was mega frustrating.

The thing is...when I started publishing, I came at it as a complete novice. No one in my family writes (most of them barely read), no one in my family markets, no one has connections to anyone or anything in the publishing industry or even tangential industries. I learned how to write from reading books about writing and my degree and computer science.

Everything I've learned about marketing, outreach, and putting novels together was trial and error. I don't blame Kindle Scout for not being able to help me more, and it was an amazing learning experience for me to learn more about the industry as a whole. I definitely plan to submit more books through the system in the future and try other things as well. My huge TEE book launch is coming up, and I'm actually more excited about this launch than I was Kindle Scout. The definitely taught me one VERY valuable lesson: even if your publisher hires an editor for you, get your own editor. Because of how atrociously my book was handled, everything I've written since then is by the same amazing person I hired to help make my books better.



Decon said:


> @ADDavies. The kindlepreneur calculator is not all that accurate. so it's likely worse than you think.
> 
> At the end of the day, you get $1,500 up front if accepted, and being published offers some Kudos to you as an author. If I look at my historical, it takes me 5 years to earn that per book and I have to constanly look over my shoulder at marketing. I doubt that my figures are much different than many authors. They garner reviews in 3 months in what it takes me a year or more to get those sort of numbers, and of course, it will lead to sales of your other books that you otherwise might not have had.
> 
> If you are asking that question, then those running kindle scout who have the actual figures are probably asking themselves the same question and maybe that's why they have taken time out to assess what they are accepting recently?
> 
> I'm aware of a few authors on here who have posted that they earned out the advance from KS in a matter of months.


The calculator is atrocious and the numbers aren't even remotely close. For one month if I trusted the calculator it said I was selling around 5k copies and final results were closer to 1400.



Decon said:


> I'm aware of a few authors on here who have posted that they earned out the advance from KS in a matter of months.


I made mine back in about two months, and mine was far from an anomaly. Another author made her advance back in 3 days, but that was when the program was still a baby and people were going crazy to see Amazon's new program. Those first books are also probably part of why later books don't launch as well since they obviously couldn't live up to the hype.



ADDavies said:


> I was pleased to see a couple of books selected recently, but browsing the other selected titles for the past year or so makes me ask a question I really should have asked a while ago, like before submitting - is anyone actually doing well out of their Kindle Scout win?
> 
> Does the promo period come and go? Like every six months? Or is it just once a year. And do they let you know in advance so you can pay for some of your own ads?


The promo price drop WILL NOT happen within the first three months for any KS books. This actually makes launches more difficult because indie authors are used to 99 cent book launches now and having a 3.49 book launch is hard to market. That being said, I made back my advance fairly fast and did some of my own marketing. It stalled out for a while toward the end of last year, and then it was included in the prime reading program (probably 1500 sold and 1500 free copies that month) and now its in the UK prime reading program.

Hopefully, I can rejuvenate it a little bit in October leading up to the launch of my new series. If you're curious to see my launch plan, it's in my signature (I'm certainly going overboard, but hopefully it pays off at least a little bit, lol). This sort of launch I couldn't have done if kindle scout selected the book, so it's sort of like a counter test to my kindle scout book. I have my results for my kindle scout book launch and I'll have results for my new book launch to compare (sounds like another upcoming blog post...)

As for how the promo period works...it's impossible to say exactly because there is no set model for it. What happens is kindle scout submits our books to kindle press promotions across amazon. For example, my book is in a month long september promotion for 99 cents. HOWEVER, the promotion itself barely helps at all and in general my book has sold better at full price in some months (september is bad on its own, though). We find out a couple of days before a promo goes live whether or not we are included. Getting included, though, does not mean our book will be featured in an email (which is what really matters).

I got an email promotion around the time of the book launch (only people who clicked the link saw the 99 cent price, everyone else saw full price) and it sold about 800 copies on its own and put my book up at #49 in the entire store (I was side by side with Stephen King in the top horror authors for about a day lol). Just getting a price knocked down to 99 cents, though, doesn't sell books. However, if your book doesn't launch well and get a lot of reviews, then even if they WANT to promote your book later on, it's hard to (after all, the publisher only SUBMITs the book for possible inclusion in promotions, and Amazon marketing, a separate division, says yay or nay. If your book has been out for a year and has 8 reviews and a 3.5 rating, it doesn't matter that kindle press published it, they will probably say no thanks).


----------



## Patricia KC

ADDavies said:


> I was pleased to see a couple of books selected recently, but browsing the other selected titles for the past year or so makes me ask a question I really should have asked a while ago, like before submitting - is anyone actually doing well out of their Kindle Scout win?
> 
> Browsing at random, so not an exhaustive study, I could only find one on the list that appears to be doing really well, and that's Shadow Reaper https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IWKRJFS -- 4993 rank overall, top 20 in action adventure, making it around 35 books per day. This looks like it had some promotion in August @ $0.99, so maybe a Bookbub went out? Or perhaps something to Amazon's list.
> 
> Killdeer Connection appears to be doing okay-ish but far from stellar. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071NLZBJD/ -- On the kindlepreneur calculator the rank indicates around 5 books per day, but it's a new release and doesn't appear to have had a price-drop promo yet.
> 
> Does the promo period come and go? Like every six months? Or is it just once a year. And do they let you know in advance so you can pay for some of your own ads?


My first book was released on 1/24/17, and took about three and a half months to earn out the advance. It's recently started spending more time with a six-digit rank than five digits or less. (Rough summer for book sales.)

My second book, in a different genre and under a pen name, was released two weeks ago today. It's doing much better out of the gate than the first, but that's no guarantee of long term performance or earning out the advance.

I am pleased with the Kindle Scout/Kindle Press results. The first book is my debut novel, and the second (because of the new genre and name) is as close to a debut as it can get without being one. Neither name had any track record or following. My self-promotion efforts fall into Steve's punky category. Neither book is burning up the charts, but both are finding far more readers than they would have if I'd self-published, and the advances guarantee I've made more money than if I'd gone the indie route.

Other's experiences may vary with their situation, but I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Used To Be BH

TF Jacobs said:


> I wanted to see if anyone from the group has any good editors they recommend? I am looking for copy editing soon, and the people I have used in the past were either not good enough, or too expensive. Thanks!


I have used George Donnelly twice and am in the middle of my third project with him. (The first was copy editing, the other two were line editing with copy editing included.)

He's very thorough and accurate. His comments are precise and helpful.

He is an author himself (science fiction) whom I met because at the time he was putting out cross promotional flash fiction anthologies. (He's also a good organizer; he pulled those projects off in much less time than I would have thought possible.)

http://georgedonnelly.ninja/


----------



## Used To Be BH

I've said this before, but I still think it's bizarre that much of the Kindle Press promoting happens after the new release, high visibility period.

That said, I think one of the reasons some authors react negatively to their Kindle Press experience is that they were probably expecting much more promotion in general. I know when Kindle Scout first started, I looked at the phrase, "featured Amazon marketing" and started salivating. After all, who could market books on Amazon better than Amazon? Perhaps if Amazon had been more specific in its description, people would have been more realistic about their expectations.

I figured (wrongly, as it turns out) that Kindle Press was an effort to grab young talents before the Big Five got hold of them. Imagine the future profit a publisher could reap by snagging the next Stephen King, JK Rowling, or John Grisham? That's apparently not what Amazon was up to, or they would have promoted the **** out of the titles and made sure selected authors had a great experience. What they were trying to do is probably draw more people into the Amazon ecosystem--readers as much as writers.

Notice that three or four Amazon imprint books make the top twenty on Amazon charts every week, and even a few self published titles have turned up. However, not one Kindle Press book has, unless I somehow missed it. That suggests Kindle Press books got a lot less promo than that of other Amazon imprints. Amazon was trying to take on the Big Five with those earlier imprints. Having every major outlet block its paperbacks put a crimp in that plan. I think Kindle Press is a more modest effort, more like a small publisher than a Big Five competitor. If we look at it that way, it's easier to have realistic expectations.

Can small publishers really do that much for authors? Not generally. In my research, the small publishers I looked at had titles that performed about as well as my best performing self published ones. I think Kindle Press might be a better option than most small publishers, though. The promotions might be less than we'd want, but they still seem to be a lot more than what some small publishers do. Also, even many of the small publishers look at the author's previous track record, so it's harder to break in as a debut author unless you have an agent; the KS process doesn't seem to, at least to the extent that it publishes a fair number of debut authors. Rights reversion is much easier than with most publishers, so if it doesn't work, it's easier to escape.

As with other publishers, being published by Kindle Press may get the attention of readers who won't pick up self published books. The nomination process also starts the book out with a lot of free copies in circulation that can be used to create also boughts and fuel reviews, neither of which I've ever heard of a small publisher doing.

Anyway, I'm not looking at small publishers in general, but I will give KS another whirl. As I've said elsewhere, if one isn't selected, the exposure will help the future launch.


----------



## Decon

As far as I can see, the trick in getting regular sales is to get a category rank, preferably a top five spot which is hard to do for self-publishers, especially in categories with tons of competition. Once you are in there, it's hard to drop out because of the visibilty you get across the site. 

I've only managed it once with a compilation of short stories and only in the UK. It lasted for 7 months and I only dropped out when I decided to publish the shorts as individual stories and I increased the price of the compilation. What an idiotic thing to do. Edgar Alan Poe had the number one spot for anthologies, and I jockeyed for position in the other 4 places with Stephen King, Lee Child and Agatha Christie. What a buzz that was while it lasted. I got in there by pure luck as I didn't do any marketing.

When I uploaded Girl at the Window last week, I asked Amazon to add a new category with less but still stiff competition to the ones I had, which they did, but I still can't break even the top 100, so eventually it'll just slide into oblivion. That's how such as Kindle Scout can pay off by being able to do a targeted mail shot to get the numers for a rank.


----------



## D. L.

ADDavies said:


> I was pleased to see a couple of books selected recently, but browsing the other selected titles for the past year or so makes me ask a question I really should have asked a while ago, like before submitting - is anyone actually doing well out of their Kindle Scout win?
> 
> Browsing at random, so not an exhaustive study, I could only find one on the list that appears to be doing really well, and that's Shadow Reaper https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IWKRJFS -- 4993 rank overall, top 20 in action adventure, making it around 35 books per day. This looks like it had some promotion in August @ $0.99, so maybe a Bookbub went out? Or perhaps something to Amazon's list.
> 
> Killdeer Connection appears to be doing okay-ish but far from stellar. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071NLZBJD/ -- On the kindlepreneur calculator the rank indicates around 5 books per day, but it's a new release and doesn't appear to have had a price-drop promo yet.
> 
> Does the promo period come and go? Like every six months? Or is it just once a year. And do they let you know in advance so you can pay for some of your own ads?


To answer your questions, a number of Kindle Press authors have done well--much better than your snapshot would indicate. And promotion type and frequency seem to vary by title, and, I would guess, by initial success.


----------



## lincolnjcole

WasAnn said:


> While we're on the subject of promo and KS press pushes in general, I keep seeing people talk about the holy grail of getting screened by the KS folks and shuffled up to one of the Amazon Imprints, with a much bigger deal possible. Or even better, the faint whisper of getting to be a Kindle First book.
> 
> I've yet to actually see that happen, but it's mentioned just about everywhere one researches KS.
> 
> Is this urban myth to keep people submitting or has this actually happened? Is that really what KS is, the slush pile meant to find that gem and move it upward?


It has definitely happened. I've met two authors who were offered deals from other imprints through Kindle in the selected authors group. It doesn't happen very often at all but it can.


----------



## Paranorma1

As lincolnjcole pointed out to me a bit ago, campaign page views for KS are pretty meaningless as far as prognosticating a campaign's potential success. I noticed earlier in KS history (even as recently as early 2017) that people who had been selected mentioned page views in the 200-range for the entire campaign (if I'm not mistaken based on blog posts regarding KS). Based on my numbers, I'm assuming page views in general are much, much higher now. I've seen anywhere between 200-700 views per _day_. I wonder: Is that attributable to real human views? Bots? What? It seems like excessive inflation over a period of six months or so. It's pure idle curiosity on my part as I wile away the time until my campaign closes. Like a piece of peeling wallpaper I can't help picking at. 



lincolnjcole said:


> It has definitely happened. I've met two authors who were offered deals from other imprints through Kindle in the selected authors group. It doesn't happen very often at all but it can.


Ah, to dream. It's always nice to hear that it's at least _possible_!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Paranorma1 said:


> As lincolnjcole pointed out to me a bit ago, campaign page views for KS are pretty meaningless as far as prognosticating a campaign's potential success. I noticed earlier in KS history (even as recently as early 2017) that people who had been selected mentioned page views in the 200-range for the entire campaign (if I'm not mistaken based on blog posts regarding KS). Based on my numbers, I'm assuming page views in general are much, much higher now. I've seen anywhere between 200-700 views per _day_. I wonder: Is that attributable to real human views? Bots? What? It seems like excessive inflation over a period of six months or so. It's pure idle curiosity on my part as I wile away the time until my campaign closes. Like a piece of peeling wallpaper I can't help picking at.
> 
> Ah, to dream. It's always nice to hear that it's at least _possible_!


If the selection process were actually based on the stats, bots would be a real possibility. Since selection isn't determined by the stats, it's hard for me to imagine why anyone would resort to botting. I suppose a promoter might do that to make his or her service look more worthwhile, but I haven't seen any evidence of any of the promoters mentioned on here doing that. Besides, botting typically involves rapid activity, and we don't know how long it would take a page view to register in the system. It apparently isn't instantaneous, so the bot would have to linger a little, but no one knows how long.

A more benign explanation would be that more and more people have become aware of Kindle Scout. If nothing else, authors have been driving people to the program like crazy. Almost a year ago, when I did my campaign, page views were already increasing over levels they'd been when the program started. It wouldn't be hard to imagine the increase escalating.

As far as contracts with other imprints are concerned, I haven't met anyone directly, but when I was first considering the program, I ran across a response to a blog post hostile to KS in which a selected author talked about getting a three book contract with one of the imprints. Kindle Press didn't develop quite that way, but I was visualizing it as a possible stepping stone to the other imprints. Even now, a really high-performing author might conceivably get an author. Five years ago, the imprints sometimes offered contracts even to well-performing indies; perhaps they still do. After all, in a case like that, the editors have evidence that an author has appeal to Amazon customers.


----------



## Adam_T

Have any of you had success with paid promotion of a KS campaign?  I imagine that Amazon doesn't take a serious look at books that don't get a decent amount of views.  Let me know if there's any good ones out there.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Adam_Nox said:


> Have any of you had success with paid promotion of a KS campaign? I imagine that Amazon doesn't take a serious look at books that don't get a decent amount of views. Let me know if there's any good ones out there.


The stats really don't matter where selection is concerned, but higher stats can make for a better launch if you end up self publishing.

Lincoln Cole has a bunch of info on promotions on his blog. I can tell you that Author Shout, Readper, and Melrocket on Fiver are great promotions that do not cost very much.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The stats really don't matter where selection is concerned, but higher stats can make for a better launch if you end up self publishing.
> 
> Lincoln Cole has a bunch of info on promotions on his blog. I can tell you that Author Shout, Readper, and Melrocket on Fiver are great promotions that do not cost very much.


Thanks! The post is Here

Personal experience with a lot of promotional options. I didn't mention any I haven't tried personally, and most I also have a lot of anecdotal evidence from other authors.


----------



## Adam_T

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The stats really don't matter where selection is concerned, but higher stats can make for a better launch if you end up self publishing.
> 
> Lincoln Cole has a bunch of info on promotions on his blog. I can tell you that Author Shout, Readper, and Melrocket on Fiver are great promotions that do not cost very much.


Thanks a lot to both of you!


----------



## emmaryan

am i doing something wrong. last time, i remember obsessively checking my stats. now, it only changes once a day and i see yesterday's stats...


----------



## JDMatheny

emmaryan said:


> am i doing something wrong. last time, i remember obsessively checking my stats. now, it only changes once a day and i see yesterday's stats...


I just finished my first campaign on the eight days ago. My stats updated once a day, each morning shortly after five am. I checked Scout each morning around six and that was it for the day. Thank Zeus it isn't updated more often or I would have been stuck to the computer! Now, from the waiting room, it's my email I check and I do that every couple hours


----------



## HargrovePerth

Bill Hiatt said:


> I have used George Donnelly twice and am in the middle of my third project with him. (The first was copy editing, the other two were line editing with copy editing included.)
> 
> He's very thorough and accurate. His comments are precise and helpful.
> 
> He is an author himself (science fiction) whom I met because at the time he was putting out cross promotional flash fiction anthologies. (He's also a good organizer; he pulled those projects off in much less time than I would have thought possible.)
> 
> http://georgedonnelly.ninja/


Nancy Winterburn Tulloch is very good and affordable.


----------



## HargrovePerth

IF anyone would care to stop by and check out Alice Through the Glass Darkly, a steampunked Alice in Wonderland and give her a nom if you like it, I would appreciate it. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/37BO5S266PZOB 



Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Tuesday and I've just climbed out of a long soak in a hot tub and I feel marvelously refreshed. The tiger is prowling within my bones and I am eager to get to my morning writing.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
> 
> 2 days left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
> 5 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
> 5 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> 9 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 9 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
> 12 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
> 12 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
> 12 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
> 12 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
> 13 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
> 16 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 16 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
> 16 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
> 17 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> 17 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
> 17 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
> 20 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
> 23 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
> 24 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

ADDavies said:


> I was pleased to see a couple of books selected recently, but browsing the other selected titles for the past year or so makes me ask a question I really should have asked a while ago, like before submitting - is anyone actually doing well out of their Kindle Scout win?
> 
> Browsing at random, so not an exhaustive study, I could only find one on the list that appears to be doing really well, and that's Shadow Reaper https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IWKRJFS -- 4993 rank overall, top 20 in action adventure, making it around 35 books per day. This looks like it had some promotion in August @ $0.99, so maybe a Bookbub went out? Or perhaps something to Amazon's list.
> 
> Killdeer Connection appears to be doing okay-ish but far from stellar. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071NLZBJD/ -- On the kindlepreneur calculator the rank indicates around 5 books per day, but it's a new release and doesn't appear to have had a price-drop promo yet.
> 
> Does the promo period come and go? Like every six months? Or is it just once a year. And do they let you know in advance so you can pay for some of your own ads?


Hi All,
Tried KS with The Final Enemy but like most was not chosen. I am doing well with it though and have consistently marketed the book with concrete results.
I have another book, back top murder mystery, ready to go and am on the fence whether i should put it in KS.\
Suggestions?? Thanks Dan


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. The sky has opened up outside but I am safe and dry inside. I have a short evening shift tonight and a day off tomorrow.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
1 day left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
4 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
4 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
8 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
8 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
8 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
11 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
11 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
11 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
11 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
12 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
15 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
15 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
15 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
16 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
16 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
16 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
19 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
22 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
23 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
29 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Hi All,

I'm back after a long absence with a second Kindle Scout campaign for the next book in my series. My first, Shelter My Heart, was selected in February by Kindle Press, so I figured I'd run the gauntlet again vs. a direct submit. I've asked Steve to add it to the list, but if anyone is interested in checking it out - here it is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35EEDAVPR5QLC

Interesting conversations on the success of authors who have won. To further what everyone has said, everyone's experience differs. I'm 4 months in and haven't earned back my advance yet. They also lowered my price (and several others) to $1.99, which is killing me. That said, I've been part of two promotions so far. The first was 99 cents and did fine, the second at $1.99 was not so great. But as Lincoln, Steve, and others mentioned, you still need to do your promo / marketing to amplify the results. The community is awesome, which is the best part.

Fun fact. For anyone who is selected during the month of October, I will be the Kindle Scout Winner representative who invites & welcomes you to our private Facebook page. Good luck, all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

LG O'Connor said:


> Fun fact. For anyone who is selected during the month of October, I will be the Kindle Scout Winner representative who invites & welcomes you to our private Facebook page. Good luck, all!


They just need to select more people lol!

All four of the 2017 anthologies are out now featuring kindle scout authors, and all are under 2k free in the store! Hoping it translates to clicks and sales!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lincolnjcole said:


> They just need to select more people lol!
> 
> All four of the 2017 anthologies are out now featuring kindle scout authors, and all are under 2k free in the store! Hoping it translates to clicks and sales!


Me, too, Lincoln! Me, too! My newsletter will go out in quarters every Friday during the campaign, and I'll be pushing to KP Reading site!


----------



## Adam_T

My Kindle Scout campaign is now live for Pivotal, the third entry in the Visceral series:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36U9X7JV2G37Z

If you like Paranormal/Urban Fantasy with vampires, magic, and action, check it out.


----------



## lincolnjcole

LG O'Connor said:


> Me, too, Lincoln! Me, too! My newsletter will go out in quarters every Friday during the campaign, and I'll be pushing to KP Reading site!


Woot woot! Building up the email list (already 600 people!) and hoping to generate some serious results in the near future! Have you put in an interview with Jasmine yet? Already booked through until December!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi All,
> Tried KS with The Final Enemy but like most was not chosen. I am doing well with it though and have consistently marketed the book with concrete results.
> I have another book, back top murder mystery, ready to go and am on the fence whether i should put it in KS.\
> Suggestions?? Thanks Dan


I look at it as a "What do you have to lose?" proposition. If you are selected and are one of the authors for whom Kindle Press really does a good job, you're in great shape. If you are selected and don't do well, rights reversion is pretty easy by comparison with most publishers. If you aren't selected, you can capitalize on the extra exposure, which can help a self published launch.

If you're doing well enough on your own to make a living, you may not need Kindle Scout. Otherwise, it's probably worth the time it takes.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I look at it as a "What do you have to lose?" proposition. If you are selected and are one of the authors for whom Kindle Press really does a good job, you're in great shape. If you are selected and don't do well, rights reversion is pretty easy by comparison with most publishers. If you aren't selected, you can capitalize on the extra exposure, which can help a self published launch.
> 
> If you're doing well enough on your own to make a living, you may not need Kindle Scout. Otherwise, it's probably worth the time it takes.


What he said!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I look at it as a "What do you have to lose?" proposition. If you are selected and are one of the authors for whom Kindle Press really does a good job, you're in great shape. If you are selected and don't do well, rights reversion is pretty easy by comparison with most publishers. If you aren't selected, you can capitalize on the extra exposure, which can help a self published launch.
> 
> If you're doing well enough on your own to make a living, you may not need Kindle Scout. Otherwise, it's probably worth the time it takes.


I'll add that a KS campaign gets eyes on books you have already published. I got a nice bump in sales and page reads for Ghost 1 when I started Ghost 2's KS. I also get more action on my stand alones. And by nice bump, I mean nice for me, I'm still a prawn writer, but I'm not a plankton anymore!


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> I look at it as a "What do you have to lose?" proposition. If you are selected and are one of the authors for whom Kindle Press really does a good job, you're in great shape. If you are selected and don't do well, rights reversion is pretty easy by comparison with most publishers. If you aren't selected, you can capitalize on the extra exposure, which can help a self published launch.
> 
> If you're doing well enough on your own to make a living, you may not need Kindle Scout. Otherwise, it's probably worth the time it takes.


^^^ This. 1000x this.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
White Male by Kim J. West

Best of Luck!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## C. J. Sears

Noticed they rejected a slew of books recently. Strange that the only books they've selected in the last month and a half have been Romance (as far as I can see) or some variation on that genre. Is that a trend developing or does it simply perform the best for Kindle Press and thus they're more likely to accept it en masse?

Still nominating. Will add _Ghost Star_ to the list once _Truk Lagoon_ and _Love Again_ go into review. Surely one of these darn Space Operas I've been nominating will make the cut...


----------



## Paranorma1

C. J. Sears said:


> Noticed they rejected a slew of books recently. Strange that the only books they've selected in the last month and a half have been Romance (as far as I can see) or some variation on that genre. Is that a trend developing or does it simply perform the best for Kindle Press and thus they're more likely to accept it en masse?
> 
> Still nominating. Will add _Ghost Star_ to the list once _Truk Lagoon_ and _Love Again_ go into review. Surely one of these darn Space Operas I've been nominating will make the cut...


Sorry, guys. I may have killed Kindle Scout. I'm joking ... kind of. I have a long history of "arriving late to the party." By the time I find a program ... or a great little restaurant ... or a form of social media, it's all but dead. MySpace. Fords of Fifth in Portland, Ore., etc., etc. It's happened so many times, that's it's become a little bit of a running joke, and I've become superstitious. So, a part of me was sort of waiting for KS to fall apart the moment I found out about it and applied for a campaign. The month I got accepted (September -- I'm in the middle of my campaign) suddenly most books start getting a rejection and only a couple of selections come through on top. Coincidence ... or .

Seriously, though, I concur that something is going on. A reorganization? My guess is that KS, like many other programs for Amazon, is probably some form of experiment. If romance titles perform best, maybe KS will eventually (or next month) morph into romance-only program ... or selections will become much fewer and further between ... or some other possibility my overactive imagination hasn't come up with yet.

Again, if I jinxed the program, my apologies.  I hope I'm wrong and the program continues to expand and promote more of us indie writers, but again, I'm superstitious.

CJ (or the other CJ, I guess)


----------



## Adam_T

So day one of Scout in the books.  0 total page views.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

I've been touring in southern California without much in the way of electronics.

So an update - Kindle Scout politely declined The Darwin Project. The campaign scored about 80% hot and trending and just under 7,000 views. 
Of course, there is no clue as to why the book was declined.

I'll try again, probably next year.

In the meantime I'll be focused on writing the remained of the Annihilation series [The Darwin project was the first book].

Thanks everyone for campaign support.


----------



## C. J. Sears

Adam_Nox said:


> So day one of Scout in the books. 0 total page views.


Page view numbers don't update until the following morning (usually around 5:10 CST for me). Don't lose heart just yet!


----------



## lossincasa

Oh well, Freyja's Torc wasn't selected  
but I've rushed it to Kindle Select and I'm running a free promotion starting on the 21st (that's tomorrow) So everyone wanting a free copy can go ahead and grab it  
I don't know if it's a trend but Romance was always preferred I think compared to other genres. This time I had over 100 hrs on H&T and almost 4K views which was better than last time but still not good enough. Perhaps they're just setting the bar higher as more writers are coming in. Still it's a nice experience and this is a fantastic community to be around. I learned a ton just reading in this forum 

https://www.amazon.com/Freyjas-Torc-Dark-Jesters-Tale-ebook/dp/B075S1N8L6


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Patricia KC said:


> ^^^ This. 1000x this.


To all who commented,
Thanks for your advise any success that I've had is directly related to the advice I've taken from folks like YOU!

I will probably dive in again, stay tuned and you'll see Vanished soon Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. The sky has opened up outside but I am safe and dry inside. I have a short evening shift tonight and a day off tomorrow.
> 
> So let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
> 1 day left  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
> 4 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
> 4 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> 8 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 8 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
> 8 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
> 11 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
> 11 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
> 11 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
> 11 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
> 12 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
> 15 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 15 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
> 15 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
> 16 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> 16 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
> 16 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
> 19 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
> 22 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
> 23 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
> 29 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks again Steve. You keep this thing going, helping all of us. Nominated top three! Dan


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Seriously, though, I concur that something is going on. A reorganization? My guess is that KS, like many other programs for Amazon, is probably some form of experiment. If romance titles perform best, maybe KS will eventually (or next month) morph into romance-only program ... or selections will become much fewer and further between ... or some other possibility my overactive imagination hasn't come up with yet.


I do suspect there is some reorganization going on at KS. I have no secret knowledge, things have just been a little off the past couple of months. KS has been slow to decide, and then had gigantic "declined" days. That makes me think they are doing something besides reading our books.

I cannot imagine KS ever going to an all romance format. That said, KS will always choose a lot of romances. Romance makes up about 60% of the eBook sales pie. That's a giant slice of the pie they have to fill with new books. KS also takes quite a few mystery/ thriller/ suspense, and that's a genre that sells well in eBook as well.

I used to have link to an awesome book sales report that broke it all down and included stats from Indie and Amazon sales, but I've lost it. Now, it's too hard to search for due to the amount of articles saying (quite falsely) that eBook sales are dropping. Nope. Not even a little. Now, Traditionally published eBook sales are falling because they price too high, but Indie and small press eBook sales continue to grow.

But I'm all hopped up on Dayquil and rambling, so what do I know?  I personally suspect KS is having an internal reorganization which is also tweaking the H&T algorithm, and I hope they get back to business soon.

Hey, my Ghost sequel hit H&T a few days back and got sticky. Yay for me! I expect to hit the boggy middle bit soon, but it's nice to log some H&T hours. Still nominating. Luck to those in the waiting room, and I wish an awesome launch to those self-publishing.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

C. J. Sears said:


> Still nominating. Will add _Ghost Star_ to the list once _Truk Lagoon_ and _Love Again_ go into review. Surely one of these darn Space Operas I've been nominating will make the cut...


Ha! Let's hope so. Thanks, C.J.!


----------



## Carleton Chinner

Paranorma1 said:


> Sorry, guys. I may have killed Kindle Scout. I'm joking ... kind of. I have a long history of "arriving late to the party."


And there I was thinking it was my effort that killed it. I too have a habit of turning up at something just as it implodes. Apart from Scout I also seem to have successfully killed off a Facebook group and a long running GoodReads thread. 
I keep telling myself it's not me, but there's a little paranoid voice that keeps pointing out the examples. Hmm, think there might be a plot idea buried in there...


----------



## Elle Emery

C. J. Sears said:


> Noticed they rejected a slew of books recently. Strange that the only books they've selected in the last month and a half have been Romance (as far as I can see) or some variation on that genre. Is that a trend developing or does it simply perform the best for Kindle Press and thus they're more likely to accept it en masse?


Don't they have an imprint called Montlake or something, that's all for their romance books? Also, the kindle worlds are just straight up romance/erotica fanfic. You may be right, they might be refocusing on romance novels.


----------



## Paranorma1

Carleton Chinner said:


> And there I was thinking it was my effort that killed it. I too have a habit of turning up at something just as it implodes. Apart from Scout I also seem to have successfully killed off a Facebook group and a long running GoodReads thread.
> I keep telling myself it's not me, but there's a little paranoid voice that keeps pointing out the examples. Hmm, think there might be a plot idea buried in there...


Carleton, it's nice to know I'm not the only one with the 'death touch'.  Let us hope that our combined 'power' doesn't end KS as we know it. In any case, you gave me a good laugh. If we indeed have managed to kill KS, we'll have to form a support group for those of us with the 'touch' -- LOL. I think there *is* a plot idea there. You have dibs. 

CJ


----------



## Robertson

Steve Vernon said:


> So let's get to the list, shall we?


Hello Steve (and everyone else!),

I'm back with my latest effort because, as you all say so eloquently, ... why not?

Could you please add me to the list?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JG08ILDZMGV9

Best of luck to everyone who is going through a campaign. I'm still nominating from the top, but shocked and amazed at how few books have been picked up in the last two months.

Robertson


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I'm working on a manuscript for my local publisher.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Truk Lagoon by David Thompson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Love Again by Kathryn Kelly
3 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
3 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
7 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
7 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
7 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
10 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
10 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
10 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
10 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
11 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
14 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
14 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
14 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
15 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
15 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
15 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
18 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
21 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
22 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
28 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
28 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
28 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
29 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Elle Emery

Welp, the inevitable slide is starting to happen. The latest books have pushed me off the front page, and my numbers dipped last night. It's a shame because I was seeing ~500 page views a day from being on the front page. Funny, those didn't translate to me being in the h&t though.   


Is there a detox or cleanse type thing after the 30 days are over? Or maybe an asylum?


----------



## AnnMPratley

Hi Steve, could you please add my latest KS book to your wonderful list?
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1A8DJQ9861OI5 
Thank you,
Ann


----------



## lincolnjcole

Elle Emery said:


> Welp, the inevitable slide is starting to happen. The latest books have pushed me off the front page, and my numbers dipped last night. It's a shame because I was seeing ~500 page views a day from being on the front page. Funny, those didn't translate to me being in the h&t though.
> 
> Is there a detox or cleanse type thing after the 30 days are over? Or maybe an asylum?


Haha a cleanse might not be a bad idea! Something to get the kindle scout impurities out of your system


----------



## Paranorma1

Elle Emery said:


> Welp, the inevitable slide is starting to happen. The latest books have pushed me off the front page, and my numbers dipped last night. It's a shame because I was seeing ~500 page views a day from being on the front page. Funny, those didn't translate to me being in the h&t though.
> 
> Is there a detox or cleanse type thing after the 30 days are over? Or maybe an asylum?


Elle, I'm in exactly the same boat. I have 15 (long) days left. You've certainly hit H&T more than I have, but like you, I saw my page views go from >500 to <200 overnight.

Two (or three) more weeks until maybe I can breathe again ... and then I can start planning my self-pub release if I get my rejection e-mail like so many others seem to have recently. I mean, there's always hope until the end ... or at least I'd like to think so.

CJ


----------



## Arches

So, in trying to decide whether to put my new first in series book into KS, I've been looking at the prices KP charges for books it publishes. I understood that book prices were determined by length. For example, a 70K book would be $2.99. 

That's a problem for a first in series because I would normally want it priced at $.99 as the lead in to other books priced at $2.99. Does KP offer any flexibility on pricing other than infrequent promotions? Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## Cecelia

Carleton Chinner said:


> And there I was thinking it was my effort that killed it. I too have a habit of turning up at something just as it implodes.


I also tend to arrive late at a party. But I think it is all of us. We got keen and we are providing KS with so much material they aren't currently 'hungry'.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Elle Emery said:


> Welp, the inevitable slide is starting to happen. The latest books have pushed me off the front page, and my numbers dipped last night. It's a shame because I was seeing ~500 page views a day from being on the front page. Funny, those didn't translate to me being in the h&t though.
> 
> Is there a detox or cleanse type thing after the 30 days are over? Or maybe an asylum?


I think it comes and goes with promos. I was in something of a slump this week but a note out to a segment of my mailing list sent me back up in H&T for 24 hours, so I'd say don't worry. Next set of promos and you might well get up there again.

BUT - as ever - don't sweat H&T. You might never return and end up selected, while someone in 100% of the time could be rejected. I keep telling myself this.


----------



## lossincasa

Cecelia said:


> I also tend to arrive late at a party. But I think it is all of us. We got keen and we are providing KS with so much material they aren't currently 'hungry'.


Yeah, I agree there's a lot of us now  But a change in strategy from KS is also a possible reason. I wait to see who they will select to give me an idea of their intentions. When was the last? Can't even remember, it must be almost a month now 

Anyway Freyja is available for free and I'm hoping for some reviews 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075S1N8L6/


----------



## xprettyguardianx

15 days into my campaign. I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Elle Emery

Paranorma1 said:


> Elle, I'm in exactly the same boat. I have 15 (long) days left. You've certainly hit H&T more than I have, but like you, I saw my page views go from >500 to <200 overnight.
> 
> Two (or three) more weeks until maybe I can breathe again ... and then I can start planning my self-pub release if I get my rejection e-mail like so many others seem to have recently. I mean, there's always hope until the end ... or at least I'd like to think so.
> 
> CJ


Pfft, I've never even been on the h&t. 

Yeah, days seem to stretch on and on, since my campaign started and I've only been on for 6 days. Ha! You're right, gotta keep on keeping on.


----------



## ID Johnson

Elle Emery said:


> Pfft, I've never even been on the h&t.
> 
> Yeah, days seem to stretch on and on, since my campaign started and I've only been on for 6 days. Ha! You're right, gotta keep on keeping on.


Now would probably be a really good time to run a promo if your goal is to get on H&T. Readper is only $7.50 and it put me on H&T for a few days. (Personally, I don't think H&T matters at all. I learned that the hard way after spending several hundred dollars on my first campaign--but if you just want the thrill of seeing your book on the list then something like that will definitely help.) I have your book saved and will definitely nominate later. Sounded very interesting!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lincolnjcole said:


> Woot woot! Building up the email list (already 600 people!) and hoping to generate some serious results in the near future! Have you put in an interview with Jasmine yet? Already booked through until December!


Lincoln, Yes, I sent my interview to Jasmine in August


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Paranorma1 said:


> Sorry, guys. I may have killed Kindle Scout. I'm joking ... kind of. I have a long history of "arriving late to the party." By the time I find a program ... or a great little restaurant ... or a form of social media, it's all but dead. MySpace. Fords of Fifth in Portland, Ore., etc., etc. It's happened so many times, that's it's become a little bit of a running joke, and I've become superstitious. So, a part of me was sort of waiting for KS to fall apart the moment I found out about it and applied for a campaign. The month I got accepted (September -- I'm in the middle of my campaign) suddenly most books start getting a rejection and only a couple of selections come through on top. Coincidence ... or .
> 
> Seriously, though, I concur that something is going on. A reorganization? My guess is that KS, like many other programs for Amazon, is probably some form of experiment. If romance titles perform best, maybe KS will eventually (or next month) morph into romance-only program ... or selections will become much fewer and further between ... or some other possibility my overactive imagination hasn't come up with yet.
> 
> Again, if I jinxed the program, my apologies.  I hope I'm wrong and the program continues to expand and promote more of us indie writers, but again, I'm superstitious.
> 
> CJ (or the other CJ, I guess)


Hi CJ, LOL, I don't think it is anything you did, but it is true that Kindle Press had a change in editors recently. I do believe the run of romance selections are pure coincidence. Liz


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Robertson said:


> Hello Steve (and everyone else!),
> 
> I'm back with my latest effort because, as you all say so eloquently, ... why not?
> 
> Could you please add me to the list?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JG08ILDZMGV9
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who is going through a campaign. I'm still nominating from the top, but shocked and amazed at how few books have been picked up in the last two months.
> 
> Robertson


Hey Robertson, Welcome back! I'm just returning, too. Liz (LG)


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Arches said:


> So, in trying to decide whether to put my new first in series book into KS, I've been looking at the prices KP charges for books it publishes. I understood that book prices were determined by length. For example, a 70K book would be $2.99.
> 
> That's a problem for a first in series because I would normally want it priced at $.99 as the lead in to other books priced at $2.99. Does KP offer any flexibility on pricing other than infrequent promotions? Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


Hi Michael, Unfortunately, no, you have no input into the pricing for your book. But, from a marketing perspective, you shouldn't drop your price to $0.99 for the first book until you at least have the third one published.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Top three nominated!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  White Male by Kim J. West
2 days left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
6 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
6 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
6 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
9 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
9 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
9 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
9 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
10 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
10 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
13 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
13 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
13 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
14 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
14 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
14 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
17 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
20 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
21 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
27 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
27 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
27 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
27 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
28 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Variath

Please nominate my book, place this also in the list - 10 days left
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3P0VBUEEJKZ2O


----------



## Bob Stewart

I've been browsing this rather enormous thread, and even came up with a google string to search it, but am having a hard time zeroing in on results. 

For those of you who have been in this for a while, do you have any sense of what results matter? Days on Hot & Trending list, internal views vs. external? 

Or is there not much of a pattern?

I get the impression, a lot depends on Amazon's readers, but they probably have some minimums before bothering to look at a book.


----------



## sheritybemy

Just nominated White Male

It sounds like a delicious read and the writing is excellent


Bemy


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bob Stewart said:


> I've been browsing this rather enormous thread, and even came up with a google string to search it, but am having a hard time zeroing in on results.
> 
> For those of you who have been in this for a while, do you have any sense of what results matter? Days on Hot & Trending list, internal views vs. external?
> 
> Or is there not much of a pattern?
> 
> I get the impression, a lot depends on Amazon's readers, but they probably have some minimums before bothering to look at a book.


It depends way more on the editors at the moment than on the campaign. They have different things they are looking for at different times of the year, and sometimes staff shakeups lead to a change in what gets picked (we saw that recently and its still ongoing).

Internal vs External doesn't much matter
Hot and Trending and Nominations matter a little for the campaign, and A LOT post campaign (i.e. if picked it = reviews during launch, if not picked it = people who get an email about your book)

There isn't much of a pattern because the program is constantly in fluctuation. I've analyzed the program quite a bit over the last couple of years and put together a few posts about the process, as well as a guidebook.


----------



## Bob Stewart

lincolnjcole said:


> There isn't much of a pattern because the program is constantly in fluctuation....


I suppose that's probably at least partly intentional. If there WAS a strong pattern, we'd all be working the pattern. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Paranorma1

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi CJ, LOL, I don't think it is anything you did, but it is true that Kindle Press had a change in editors recently. I do believe the run of romance selections are pure coincidence. Liz


Thanks, Liz! It's hard not to get superstitious and look for patterns in the tea leaves. Honestly, I had a bit of a panic when I compared the number of selections in March (something like 17?) to all of August and most of September (three total? ). I went from being mildly hopeful to downright hopeless. In any case, as long as the program continues to accept open submissions, there's always next time!
CJ


----------



## Kimjwest

sheritybemy said:


> Just nominated White Male
> 
> It sounds like a delicious read and the writing is excellent
> 
> Bemy


s

&#128514; Thanks for the nomination! Still cringing about the title which was picked out by my Swedish partner (they are direct over there). I had a nice flowery title picked out but we argued and I caved. 

Still nominating the next up on Steve's list; good luck everyone.


----------



## Robertson

LG O'Connor said:


> Hey Robertson, Welcome back! I'm just returning, too. Liz (LG)


Hi Liz,

Likewise ... and we're campaign buddies again 

Robertson


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

lincolnjcole said:


> It depends way more on the editors at the moment than on the campaign. They have different things they are looking for at different times of the year, and sometimes staff shakeups lead to a change in what gets picked (we saw that recently and its still ongoing).
> 
> Internal vs External doesn't much matter
> Hot and Trending and Nominations matter a little for the campaign, and A LOT post campaign (i.e. if picked it = reviews during launch, if not picked it = people who get an email about your book)
> 
> There isn't much of a pattern because the program is constantly in fluctuation. I've analyzed the program quite a bit over the last couple of years and put together a few posts about the process, as well as a guidebook.


Just a shameless plug on behalf of Lincoln - if you haven't bought his book on the Kindle Scout program, you should. It's worth the read.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Robertson said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> Likewise ... and we're campaign buddies again
> 
> Robertson


Robertson,

Good luck on your campaign! My noms are full right now, but I'll catch you at some point!

Liz


----------



## emmaryan

i finally hit h&t for a couple days. off now. thanks to everyone who nominated.


----------



## ID Johnson

LG O'Connor said:


> Just a shameless plug on behalf of Lincoln - if you haven't bought his book on the Kindle Scout program, you should. It's worth the read.


Totally agree! Raven's Peak is an awesome read! Be careful not to read it at home alone at night though unless you have nerves of steel.


----------



## ID Johnson

emmaryan said:


> i finally hit h&t for a couple days. off now. thanks to everyone who nominated.


Yay! I saw you up there. I was for a while, too, but I am also off now. I think there's been nine new books come on in the past few days. They must be crowding us out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Saturday. I've got the day off and a billion things to do.

So let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  White Male by Kim J. West
1 day left  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
5 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
5 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
5 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
8 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
8 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
8 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
8 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
9 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
12 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
12 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
12 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
13 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
13 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
13 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
16 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
19 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
20 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
26 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
26 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
26 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
26 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
27 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## JDMatheny

Nomination in for Ghost Star.

Good luck to everybody in their campaigns!


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

JDMatheny said:


> Nomination in for Ghost Star.


Thanks, JD! Down to the wire. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## JDMatheny

Roger Eschbacher said:


> Thanks, JD! Down to the wire. Good luck, everyone!


Hopefully you get a decision back quicker than me! Been twelve long days and still waiting...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

WasAnn said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I feel a sincere aversion to looking at a book in which a brand new poster simply spams ads on this thread asking for nominations.
> 
> That said, I've updated my noms and super sorry to see the last two I nominated didn't get picked. I really thought they had super potential! Keep on going, guys!
> 
> (Also, those thank you for nominating emails came and I think those can be really effective.)


I feel a little sorry for the Scouters who don't take time and participate. I have learned so much in this thread! "Nomination Requests" is part of the title, so I don't mind them as long as they don't spam on a daily basis. I am far more likely to nominate those who take part in the thread.

I can't remember if I said it before, but welcome back to the madhouse Ann, Liz, and Robertson!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I feel a little sorry for the Scouters who don't take time and participate. I have learned so much in this thread! "Nomination Requests" is part of the title, so I don't mind them as long as they don't spam on a daily basis. I am far more likely to nominate those who take part in the thread.
> 
> I can't remember if I said it before, but welcome back to the madhouse Ann, Liz, and Robertson!


There is a wealth of wisdom , with a capital W, on this thread.

Nominated top three and thanks to Steven who tirelessly keeps this going Dan


----------



## HeyImBen

I’ve got White Male and Ghost Star nominated. Best of Luck to Kim and Roger. Man, these 30 days really fly by. I have to admit, after starting out with promos, FB begging, and mailing list notifications, I’ve done nothing in terms of promotion the last 3 weeks, and it shows in my stats. I’ve chosen to jump headfirst into my next book. 

208 in H& T and 3,500 views with 5 days left


----------



## Carey Lewis

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I feel a little sorry for the Scouters who don't take time and participate. I have learned so much in this thread! "Nomination Requests" is part of the title, so I don't mind them as long as they don't spam on a daily basis. I am far more likely to nominate those who take part in the thread.
> 
> I can't remember if I said it before, but welcome back to the madhouse Ann, Liz, and Robertson!


I guess I'd be one of those people that seemed to drop a request then leave because I don't post much. But I'm always checking the new posts and nominating from the list. Thing is, I'd imagine there's more like me with nothing to add to the thread. I've put three books into Scout so far, so after the first couple rounds, there's not much to learn or add. It's either congratulations of a book getting picked/ condolences if it wasn't, speculation of how the program works, or little info on a book launch.

PS: Julianne, this is a reply to the post you replied to, not a reply to you directly


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Carey Lewis said:


> I guess I'd be one of those people that seemed to drop a request then leave because I don't post much. But I'm always checking the new posts and nominating from the list. Thing is, I'd imagine there's more like me with nothing to add to the thread. I've put three books into Scout so far, so after the first couple rounds, there's not much to learn or add. It's either congratulations of a book getting picked/ condolences if it wasn't, speculation of how the program works, or little info on a book launch.
> 
> PS: Julianne, this is a reply to the post you replied to, not a reply to you directly


Carey, you're around enough that folks know who you are. Everyone is more active at some times and less at others. There are certainly times I don't have much to say but stop by to nominate from the list. I think the OP is talking about the true drive bys who just come in once and say "Nominate my book!" and never are seen from again.


----------



## lmsorrell

JDMatheny said:


> Hopefully you get a decision back quicker than me! Been twelve long days and still waiting...


12 days, JD?! I didn't realise that they could leave you hanging for that long. Goodness  Hope you hear back soon! 
Lx


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday. Yesterday morning I put up the list and had breakfast and a cup of coffee and read my work schedule and suddenly realized that I actually WAS supposed to be at work yesterday morning. I grumbled, growled and ran for the bus and made it to work.

Yay, team.

So, TODAY is definitely my day off.

Now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  White Male by Kim J. West
LAST DAY LEFT!  Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
4 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
4 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
4 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
7 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
7 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
7 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
7 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
8 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
8 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
11 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
11 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
11 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
12 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
12 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
12 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
15 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
18 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
19 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
25 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
25 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
25 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
25 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
26 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
28 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Elle Emery

ID Johnson said:


> Now would probably be a really good time to run a promo if your goal is to get on H&T. Readper is only $7.50 and it put me on H&T for a few days. (Personally, I don't think H&T matters at all. I learned that the hard way after spending several hundred dollars on my first campaign--but if you just want the thrill of seeing your book on the list then something like that will definitely help.) I have your book saved and will definitely nominate later. Sounded very interesting!


Thank you for the suggestion. At the moment, even $7.50 is over my very tight budget!  I'm coping through acceptance.  You're right, from what everyone says it doesn't matter, but one's ego, you know?  Thank you for saving my book! Woohoo! ❤


----------



## Variath

Dear Steev,

My book is not in the today's list, it is missing, please add
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3P0VBUEEJKZ2O


----------



## XCulletto

I recently entered my YA sci-fi novel, Girl Vs, into Kindle Scout. I'm excited to hang around here and see how all the books do! Glad I found this thread to help maintain sanity over the next month. Good luck to all the entries!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

XCulletto said:


> I recently entered my YA sci-fi novel, Girl Vs, into Kindle Scout. I'm excited to hang around here and see how all the books do! Glad I found this thread to help maintain sanity over the next month. Good luck to all the entries!


Welcome to the thread! Make sure you post a link and ask Steve V to add you to the list. There's lots of good info in the thread, so it's worth going back and reading a bit. And our king of statistics, Lincoln Cole, has an excellent guide to KS on Amazon as well as a very informative blog.


----------



## Decon

Still waiting for these three who should get to know any time soon. Fingers crossed for them. There are a few more, but they finished 10 days or more later. Nailbiting stuff. Good luck to all those fretting through their campaigns.

Rebirth by L. Fergus
The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
Moonrise by Mark Gardner

Okay, so things seemed to have changed and with 6,500 page landings and 519 hours H&T I didn't get picked, (so don't get hung up on H&T) but ever the optimst, I've started on my next submission ahead of 3 other works in progress and I'm 8 chapters in. I have it on Wattpad for critique if anyone can spare the time to take your mind off of waiting.

This isn't the cover. Just a giff I was playing around with.










https://www.wattpad.com/user/DeclanConner


----------



## XCulletto

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Welcome to the thread! Make sure you post a link and ask Steve V to add you to the list. There's lots of good info in the thread, so it's worth going back and reading a bit. And our king of statistics, Lincoln Cole, has an excellent guide to KS on Amazon as well as a very informative blog.


Thank you! I've been reading backwards through the thread, finding it both informative and entertaining.

Steve V, can you add me to the list? Here's the link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VDZOWS8JIYEH


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

JDMatheny said:


> Hopefully you get a decision back quicker than me! Been twelve long days and still waiting...


12 days! Yikes! The suspense would be killing me.

Thanks for your support everyone. I learned a lot from my multiple daily visits here. Best of luck to all current and future campaigners!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Still waiting for these three who should get to know any time soon. Fingers crossed for them. There are a few more, but they finished 10 days or more later. Nailbiting stuff. Good luck to all those fretting through their campaigns.
> 
> Rebirth by L. Fergus
> The Torchbearer by J.D. Matheny
> Moonrise by Mark Gardner
> 
> Okay, so things seemed to have changed and with 6,500 page landings and 519 hours H&T I didn't get picked, (so don't get hung up on H&T) but ever the optimst, I've started on my next submission ahead of 3 other works in progress and I'm 8 chapters in. I have it on Wattpad for critique if anyone can spare the time to take your mind off of waiting.
> 
> This isn't the cover. Just a giff I was playing around with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wattpad.com/user/DeclanConner


Love the gif, very eye catching. That will be great for promos. Also love the attitude! Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse

Already had White Male by Kim J. West in my third slot.

Best of luck to all three!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 
> Already had White Male by Kim J. West in my third slot.
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Variath said:


> Dear Steev,
> 
> My book is not in the today's list, it is missing, please add
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3P0VBUEEJKZ2O


I'm sorry. I didn't see your posts around and thought maybe you had left the board.


----------



## Kimjwest

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Ghost Star by Roger Eschbacher
> Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 
> Already had White Male by Kim J. West in my third slot.
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


Thank you, Mark!
And thanks to everyone who nominated me. I'm in my final hours and am glad it's almost over!


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Kimjwest said:


> Thank you, Mark!
> And thanks to everyone who nominated me. I'm in my final hours and am glad it's almost over!


Amen to both!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Mark Gardner said:


> I saw that _Moonrise_ was rejected. Another page to add to my collection! I also saw that _Rebirth_ was rejected too. Sad panda...


Yeah, the flood of rejections. Sigh.


----------



## ID Johnson

Elle Emery said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. At the moment, even $7.50 is over my very tight budget!  I'm coping through acceptance.  You're right, from what everyone says it doesn't matter, but one's ego, you know?  Thank you for saving my book! Woohoo! ❤


I absolutely understand what you mean. With my first campaign, the second I fell off the list, I'd panic and start throwing money at it, trying to get back on. This second time around, I really have been much more relaxed about the whole thing. But my objective is different this time. I don't expect to have my book selected for publication. I would like to get as many eyes on it as possible so that when I launch it will have a good reception. Of course, I'd love to have Kindle Press pick it up, but with the acceptance rate the way it is right now, I don't think it's very likely. It's really a matter of what they want/need at the moment and if it's a good book. I honestly don't think the stats matter that much. I think that's more for the readers. But all of that is pretty much just my opinion (or the things I tell myself so I don't spend so much time checking the H&T list!)


----------



## JDMatheny

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah, the flood of rejections. Sigh.


Just got the email that Torchbearer was rejected as well. In part it's disappointing but in ways it's a relief. It would have been so difficult to wait another 3 or 4 months to get my first book out there!

I've been researching launch strategies heavily the last couple days in preparation to self-publish and man is it intimidating. So many promo services out there, and with different requirements and lead times. Intimidating but fun!

Hope there's some others getting the green light in here soon.

Best of luck to all


----------



## Arches

Declan, that is the best non-cover cover I've seen in a long time, but what is a property virgin?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I was sorry to see the rejections today.  J. D. and Mark, I hope you have excellent launches.  You both have awesome and eye-catching covers.

My campaign has reached the very boggy middle bit, but I'm not too stressed about it.  I'm not expecting a second book in a series to be picked up, I'm just looking for more eyes at launch.  Book 1, Ghost in the Park, is hanging right in there.  I got my 20th review today, which is the first time I've hit 20.  Also today, I broke 500 in sales for the first month ever!  I know I'm not breaking any banks here, but for this little fish that's a gigantic milestone! 

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


----------



## emmaryan

I've been much less obsessive this time than my first. And I didn't even know people paid for promos til this time around. My sense is that you probably need a few hundred outside nominations to  get the editors to take a look at your submission and then you have to hope they like your book and it fits  their sales plan.

It'd be interesting to know the winner with the lowest stats...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

emmaryan said:


> I've been much less obsessive this time than my first. And I didn't even know people paid for promos til this time around. My sense is that you probably need a few hundred outside nominations to get the editors to take a look at your submission and then you have to hope they like your book and it fits their sales plan.
> 
> It'd be interesting to know the winner with the lowest stats...


In the past, some books with shockingly low stats have been selected. I truly think that getting published by KP through Kindle Scout is pretty much like submitting to any other publisher, except for the quick turn around time. If they think the book rocks and it's a book they think they can sell, then they will select it regardless of stats. That's not to say that stats have no use. That's where your opening reviews come from is selected, and it's what helps your launch if it's not.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning. I've got a short evening shift today and aim to get some writing done throughout the morning.

Now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
3 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
3 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
6 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
6 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
6 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
6 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
7 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
7 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
10 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
10 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
10 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
11 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
11 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
11 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
14 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
17 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
18 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
24 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
24 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
24 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
24 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
25 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
27 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

Arches said:


> Declan, that is the best non-cover cover I've seen in a long time, but what is a property virgin?


Well, a "Property Virgin" in the correct context of the title and story is someone who is house hunting, but hasn't quite stepped on the propery ladder until they make their first purchase. She loses her virginity in this regard quite quickly, having made a rash decision when a slick real estate agent smooth talks her into buying a foreclosed house that becomes not quite the bargain she expected in what is a murder mystery thriller.

https://www.wattpad.com/user/DeclanConner I'm 8 chapters in and I've given myself 8 weeks to finish it.

Not made my mind up on a cover just yet. These are just mockups I'll put to the designer for ideas. I don't have the software to add figures correctly and to manipulate the stocks.


----------



## lmsorrell

11 days left! I've just seen my views plummet on KS, not a great feeling, but I do recall a few of you pointing out that this would happen around the middle. 

Currently got the top three on Steve's list nominated:

3 days left Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
3 days left The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
3 days left Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth

Good luck, folks! May the odds be ever in your favour  

Lx


----------



## lincolnjcole

JDMatheny said:


> Just got the email that Torchbearer was rejected as well. In part it's disappointing but in ways it's a relief. It would have been so difficult to wait another 3 or 4 months to get my first book out there!
> 
> I've been researching launch strategies heavily the last couple days in preparation to self-publish and man is it intimidating. So many promo services out there, and with different requirements and lead times. Intimidating but fun!
> 
> Hope there's some others getting the green light in here soon.
> 
> Best of luck to all


Good luck with your book launch!

There are some companies that you should probably shoot for during your launch, but a lot of them won't be worth the effort.


----------



## Arches

Decon said:


> Well, a "Property Virgin" in the correct context of the title and story is someone who is house hunting, but hasn't quite stepped on the propery ladder until they make their first purchase. She loses her virginity in this regard quite quickly, having made a rash decision when a slick real estate agent smooth talks her into buying a foreclosed house that becomes not quite the bargain she expected in what is a murder mystery thriller.
> 
> https://www.wattpad.com/user/DeclanConner I'm 8 chapters in and I've given myself 8 weeks to finish it.
> 
> Not made my mind up on a cover just yet. These are just mockups I'll put to the designer for ideas. I don't have the software to add figures correctly and to manipulate the stocks.


It sounds like a terrific story idea. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> In the past, some books with shockingly low stats have been selected. I truly think that getting published by KP through Kindle Scout is pretty much like submitting to any other publisher, except for the quick turn around time. If they think the book rocks and it's a book they think they can sell, then they will select it regardless of stats. That's not to say that stats have no use. That's where your opening reviews come from is selected, and it's what helps your launch if it's not.


That about sums things up.

I wouldn't beat myself up about a lack of Hot & Trending - and I would NOT spend a lot of money trying to make the Hot & Trending happen - but just the same, I would not simply leave it all up to random chance.

I think the primary quality that the folks at Kindle Scout are looking for in a book is maximum salability, but I also think they like to see an author who will put SOME sort of an effort into their Kindle Scout campaign. The more nominations, the more chances for review, the more that word of your book gets out there - the better.

Also, you have to take a look at the long picture. The more readers we bring to Kindle Scout, the more we benefit the program long term, and the more this program is going to stick around.

That's my take on it. Leave your money in the hat on the way out, would you?


----------



## C. J. Sears

Added _Alice Through the Glass Darkly_ and _Matters of the Heart_ to my nominations.

Reading here and looking at my email that books continue to be rejected at a high rate. So strange. When I first did this in November/December of last year, tons of books were being selected. Now there's practically zero picks in the same amount of time. That's a pretty stark change in the process that I'm not sure can be boiled down simply to an editorial shift in focus.

Anyway, good fortune to those entering the waiting period and those in their last days. Perhaps you'll break the streak? One never knows.


----------



## JDMatheny

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I was sorry to see the rejections today. J. D. and Mark, I hope you have excellent launches. You both have awesome and eye-catching covers.
> 
> My campaign has reached the very boggy middle bit, but I'm not too stressed about it. I'm not expecting a second book in a series to be picked up, I'm just looking for more eyes at launch. Book 1, Ghost in the Park, is hanging right in there. I got my 20th review today, which is the first time I've hit 20. Also today, I broke 500 in sales for the first month ever! I know I'm not breaking any banks here, but for this little fish that's a gigantic milestone!
> 
> As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


Great job! That's a lot of positive to be excited about. Have you detailed your launch strategy anywhere?


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My campaign has reached the very boggy middle bit, but I'm not too stressed about it. I'm not expecting a second book in a series to be picked up, I'm just looking for more eyes at launch. Book 1, Ghost in the Park, is hanging right in there. I got my 20th review today, which is the first time I've hit 20. Also today, I broke 500 in sales for the first month ever! I know I'm not breaking any banks here, but for this little fish that's a gigantic milestone!


Those are some great milestones, and that sales number is not too shabby at all! Here's wishing you many more sales and reviews to come!

I'm a nervous wreck right now building up to my book launch of The Everett Exorcism, and I'm still a month out from it! It's utter insanity!


----------



## Kimjwest

JulianneQJohnson said:


> In the past, some books with shockingly low stats have been selected. I truly think that getting published by KP through Kindle Scout is pretty much like submitting to any other publisher, except for the quick turn around time. If they think the book rocks and it's a book they think they can sell, then they will select it regardless of stats. That's not to say that stats have no use. That's where your opening reviews come from is selected, and it's what helps your launch if it's not.


Probably true. For instance, there's only one book ending today which will obviously get a massive number of votes cast. In a couple of days, 9 books are competing for final day votes. If voting was the only thing that mattered, then there'd always be a fair number each day or perhaps even genre balance etc. Anyway, my campaign is over and am now waiting to hear the news. In the mean time, I've nominated the following:

3 days left Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
3 days left The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
3 days left Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth

Good luck everyone


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

JDMatheny said:


> Great job! That's a lot of positive to be excited about. Have you detailed your launch strategy anywhere?


My launch strategy is very simple due to me not having much money for promotion.  Here it is in a nutshell:

-Put it through KS with minimal promotion budget. (Author Shout, Readper, and Melrocket's 15-day promo.)
-Launch for free using 2-3 KS free days, I have this in my thank you note with a link to my facebook author page where I will announce exact dates it will be free. Copies picked up during KS free days count as verified purchases which is good for reviews.
-Hit the button on KS to notify nominees. Keep in mind this isn't instantaneous and plan ahead--thus my "check for exact dates."
During Free days:
-Do a couple cheap "book blast" type promos on Fiver (Melrocket is great.)
-Post to all the free eBook groups I've joined on Facebook.
-Post to Kindle Unlimited groups on Facebook.
-Notify my newsletter list.
-Post to blog and personal social media and tweet a few times.

For Ghost 1's launch, I spent about $30. (I think for Ghost 2 it will be more like $20.) With that $30 and a lot of free legwork on my part, I had my strongest launch to date. If one has the money for more advertisement at launch, or to run AMS ads, then by all means you should do so, just do your homework and learn how to promote effectively before you start spending money. Me, I'm saving my money to try for a Bookbub after Ghost 3 comes out, so I'm very sparing with the promo budget until then.

I will not pretend that I know anything about how ranks are affected on Amazon with free vs paid. I can say that when my launched book switches to paid and had good rank stats while free, there is a noticeable effect on what paid rank it starts at. So, it begins its paid rank higher than had I launched it there to begin with. Both Nick of Time and Ghost 1 had between top 25 and top 50 ranks in their categories when they switched to paid.

That's all I know and it isn't very scientific, just my own personal experiences. It goes without saying that one has to start with a good book with an engaging beginning for the "look inside" feature, an engaging blurb, and a professional looking cover. If any of these areas are weak, that's going to affect your mileage. Me, I'm getting better at blurbs and covers, but I could use more polishing. By far, the best advice I can give anyone is to keep at it! Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Those are some great milestones, and that sales number is not too shabby at all! Here's wishing you many more sales and reviews to come!
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck right now building up to my book launch of The Everett Exorcism, and I'm still a month out from it! It's utter insanity!


I loved Raven's Peak and I think you will have a kick-butt launch for this one!


----------



## JDMatheny

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My launch strategy is very simple due to me not having much money for promotion.  Here it is in a nutshell:
> 
> -Put it through KS with minimal promotion budget. (Author Shout, Readper, and Melrocket's 15-day promo.)
> -Launch for free using 2-3 KS free days, I have this in my thank you note with a link to my facebook author page where I will announce exact dates it will be free. Copies picked up during KS free days count as verified purchases which is good for reviews.
> -Hit the button on KS to notify nominees. Keep in mind this isn't instantaneous and plan ahead--thus my "check for exact dates."
> During Free days:
> -Do a couple cheap "book blast" type promos on Fiver (Melrocket is great.)
> -Post to all the free eBook groups I've joined on Facebook.
> -Post to Kindle Unlimited groups on Facebook.
> -Notify my newsletter list.
> -Post to blog and personal social media and tweet a few times.
> 
> For Ghost 1's launch, I spent about $30. (I think for Ghost 2 it will be more like $20.) With that $30 and a lot of free legwork on my part, I had my strongest launch to date. If one has the money for more advertisement at launch, or to run AMS ads, then by all means you should do so, just do your homework and learn how to promote effectively before you start spending money. Me, I'm saving my money to try for a Bookbub after Ghost 3 comes out, so I'm very sparing with the promo budget until then.
> 
> I will not pretend that I know anything about how ranks are affected on Amazon with free vs paid. I can say that when my launched book switches to paid and had good rank stats while free, there is a noticeable effect on what paid rank it starts at. So, it begins its paid rank higher than had I launched it there to begin with. Both Nick of Time and Ghost 1 had between top 25 and top 50 ranks in their categories when they switched to paid.
> 
> That's all I know and it isn't very scientific, just my own personal experiences. It goes without saying that one has to start with a good book with an engaging beginning for the "look inside" feature, an engaging blurb, and a professional looking cover. If any of these areas are weak, that's going to affect your mileage. Me, I'm getting better at blurbs and covers, but I could use more polishing. By far, the best advice I can give anyone is to keep at it! Never give up, never surrender!


Awesome info, thanks for the detailed response! As ever, you're very helpful and it's much appreciated!


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I loved Raven's Peak and I think you will have a kick-butt launch for this one!


Thanks so much! BTW, if anyone is interested in getting a ARC copy of the book for reviews, please let me know! I'm passing them out now (within the 30 day line of launch!) and will gladly give anyone here a copy!

You can reach me at

[email protected]


----------



## Paranorma1

lmsorrell said:


> 12 days, JD?! I didn't realise that they could leave you hanging for that long. Goodness  Hope you hear back soon!
> Lx


I'm a little dismayed to hear that as well.  I didn't realize they could leave you hanging for so long and still squeak in under the 'we'll let you know within 45 days of your campaign being accepted'. I would probably be tearing out my hair, but given my stats dropped off a cliff a few days ago ... I don't have enough hope left to muster nervous anticipation. 

Does anyone know, by chance, if you can simply publish via KDP if you haven't heard back from Kindle Scout within the 45 days? I would assume that radio silence by the 45-day mark is a relatively certain rejection, but not having been through the program before, I wouldn't know!

CJ


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> I'm a little dismayed to hear that as well.  I didn't realize they could leave you hanging for so long and still squeak in under the 'we'll let you know within 45 days of your campaign being accepted'. I would probably be tearing out my hair, but given my stats dropped off a cliff a few days ago ... I don't have enough hope left to muster nervous anticipation.
> 
> Does anyone know, by chance, if you can simply publish via KDP if you haven't heard back from Kindle Scout within the 45 days? I would assume that radio silence by the 45-day mark is a relatively certain rejection, but not having been through the program before, I wouldn't know!
> 
> CJ


The past few months, longer wait times have been the norm, unfortunately. But keep this in mind, if you were submitting to other publishers, it's nothing to have to wait 3 months to a year for a response.

As far as I am aware, no one has had to wait more than 15 days for a response from KS. If it ever happened, I would do the same as I would for any other publisher. Send a nudge email and wait for a response before further action. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Paranorma1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The past few months, longer wait times have been the norm, unfortunately. But keep this in mind, if you were submitting to other publishers, it's nothing to have to wait 3 months to a year for a response.
> 
> As far as I am aware, no one has had to wait more than 15 days for a response from KS. If it ever happened, I would do the same as I would for any other publisher. Send a nudge email and wait for a response before further action. Just my 2 cents.


That's true! How quickly I've forgotten waiting months to hear back (or sometimes never getting a response) when submitting a manuscript. I'm just anxious to start planning my own launch in the event it's a 'no' from KS. Plus, the slew of rejections recently is upping my pessimism factor as I wait out the last 11 days of my first KS campaign. I imagine I'll be less on edge the next time around.

Really appreciate you posting your budget launch strategy -- your titles are doing really well, so I imagine you must be doing a lot right!

CJ


----------



## Kimjwest

The recent ones chosen seem to have been decided quickly.  I wonder if there is some sort of selection panel. Perhaps a small group reads it and it's decided on votes? I guess we can only speculate at this point since we have no insider info.
I'm no expert but I wouldn't publish a scout book on KDP unless you get a firm no in writing from Scout. Even if you are right, you don't want to upset them.  Was watching on YouTube reasons people have had their KDP accounts closed and all books deleted and some of them are for the flimsiest reasons or no reason at all.  They reserve rights for every scenario.  Just email or call the helpline if the 15th day is passed.


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> The past few months, longer wait times have been the norm, unfortunately. But keep this in mind, if you were submitting to other publishers, it's nothing to have to wait 3 months to a year for a response.
> 
> As far as I am aware, no one has had to wait more than 15 days for a response from KS. If it ever happened, I would do the same as I would for any other publisher. Send a nudge email and wait for a response before further action. Just my 2 cents.


These days it seems if you're not selected within the first four days, it's a no. That's been the trend for the past four or five books selected.

Bemy


----------



## Paranorma1

sheritybemy said:


> These days it seems if you're not selected within the first four days, it's a no. That's been the trend for the past four or five books selected.
> 
> Bemy


That's good to know. Nothing like getting one's hopes up by thinking, "They must be taking an extra long time reviewing my book because they're going to say YES!" only to have the opposite be true. Either way, it looks like I'm in for a two- to three-week long wait at this point, like many others who are toward the last third of their campaigns. I have to keep telling myself that it only _feels_ like forever!

CJ


----------



## Robertson

LG O'Connor said:


> Robertson,
> 
> Good luck on your campaign! My noms are full right now, but I'll catch you at some point!
> 
> Liz


Thanks, best of luck to you too. No sweat about the nomination, I've got yours saved for nearer the end.

Surprised to see your book falling off the H&T. I think the parameters for staying there must have changed.

Robertson


----------



## Paranorma1

Another random question (forgive me if it's already been discussed ad nauseum) ... Does anyone know how high up any of the KS nominations have gotten in the Kindle store? Top 10? Top 50? 5,000? Still trying to suss out to what degree people's titles have benefited from additional exposure/inclusion as a KS selection.

Thanks,
CJ


----------



## Robertson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I feel a little sorry for the Scouters who don't take time and participate. I have learned so much in this thread! "Nomination Requests" is part of the title, so I don't mind them as long as they don't spam on a daily basis. I am far more likely to nominate those who take part in the thread.
> 
> I can't remember if I said it before, but welcome back to the madhouse Ann, Liz, and Robertson!


Thanks for that, Julianne! I'm a lot like Carey. I read most of the thread way back during my first attempt and found it incredibly useful. Now I keep up with the new conversations irregularly, and I nominate from Steve's list, but I don't bother to say so all the time. I think most of us do that anyway.

There isn't much I can add in the way of wisdom, although I have an impression that it takes a lot more now to stay in H&T. For me the value of being in H&T is simply the additional section within the page where your cover is visible. One more chance to be seen during the campaign. My book is getting much higher numbers of pageviews than last time and massively more than my first time, which seems to suggest that the Kindle Scout program is receiving increasing attention from readers -- which is great for all of us. I have a Readper promo in a few days' time. I'm curious to see if it can lift me up there. Meanwhile, best of luck for your last ten days and thank you for sharing your launch strategy. I would call it thorough, rather than "simple"! And your sales numbers are fab! You are such an inspiration. 

Robertson


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> That's true! How quickly I've forgotten waiting months to hear back (or sometimes never getting a response) when submitting a manuscript. I'm just anxious to start planning my own launch in the event it's a 'no' from KS. Plus, the slew of rejections recently is upping my pessimism factor as I wait out the last 11 days of my first KS campaign. I imagine I'll be less on edge the next time around.
> 
> Really appreciate you posting your budget launch strategy -- your titles are doing really well, so I imagine you must be doing a lot right!
> 
> CJ


Thanks! I think I'm doing very well for someone not spending much on promotion. The thing is, frequent new releases can somewhat take the place of spending a bunch of money on promotion. I had four books already complete before I started my first campaign in December, have written two more since then, and have the seventh 95% finished. Having some completed novels at the get go has let me release every 6ish weeks. Now I'll have to write faster if I want to keep this up!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Robertson said:


> Thanks for that, Julianne! I'm a lot like Carey. I read most of the thread way back during my first attempt and found it incredibly useful. Now I keep up with the new conversations irregularly, and I nominate from Steve's list, but I don't bother to say so all the time. I think most of us do that anyway.
> 
> There isn't much I can add in the way of wisdom, although I have an impression that it takes a lot more now to stay in H&T. For me the value of being in H&T is simply the additional section within the page where your cover is visible. One more chance to be seen during the campaign. My book is getting much higher numbers of pageviews than last time and massively more than my first time, which seems to suggest that the Kindle Scout program is receiving increasing attention from readers -- which is great for all of us. I have a Readper promo in a few days' time. I'm curious to see if it can lift me up there. Meanwhile, best of luck for your last ten days and thank you for sharing your launch strategy. I would call it thorough, rather than "simple"! And your sales numbers are fab! You are such an inspiration.
> 
> Robertson


Thanks Robertson!

I'd say that getting on H&T in the beginning of a campaign is much harder than it used to be. They have certainly changed the parameters in some way. Ghost 1 took a few days to get H&T (even with opening days over 400 page views) but then once it got there it stuck. Ghost 2 has had very little H&T, but I think that's expected with a series book that isn't the opener. Many nominators might be "Well, I didn't read the first one, so I'm not interested." Or so I imagine.

I think you're going to get a kick out of your Readper. Can't wait to hear about your stats for it!


----------



## XCulletto

Paranorma1 said:


> That's good to know. Nothing like getting one's hopes up by thinking, "They must be taking an extra long time reviewing my book because they're going to say YES!" only to have the opposite be true. Either way, it looks like I'm in for a two- to three-week long wait at this point, like many others who are toward the last third of their campaigns. I have to keep telling myself that it only _feels_ like forever!
> 
> CJ


So true. I can't imagine the waiting period. I'm only on the third day of campaigning and already feel like I've been swinging on a pendulum. (_The odds are so against me. But maybe they'll like it. There are way better books out there. But maybe they're looking for YA right now. _-- It's exhausting!) This is going to be the longest 45 days of my life!

Today I've nominated Matters of the Heart , The Happy Hammock, and Alice Through the Glass Darkly.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Hello, fellow Scouters. Hope all of your campaigns are going well. I am now working on my next project and wanted to reach out with a question.  How long do you feel is appropriate for a standard romance/mystery novel?  All of my stuff thus far has been sci-fi/fantasy and comes in at around 80,000 words.  Does this word count hold true for other genres as well?


----------



## Kimjwest

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, fellow Scouters. Hope all of your campaigns are going well. I am now working on my next project and wanted to reach out with a question. How long do you feel is appropriate for a standard romance/mystery novel? All of my stuff thus far has been sci-fi/fantasy and comes in at around 80,000 words. Does this word count hold true for other genres as well?


A standard Harlequin is 50k, then a more professional one is about 105k. So around 80k for a stand alone sounds about right. My Romance was 80k to give the plot more time to thicken and develop the characters. I suspect anything below 70k is more Harlequinish. I haven't read her Romance books but successful scouter Sariah Wilson seems to be doing well; her Scout book has over 700 reviews almost all 5 stars. So maybe compare her word length with some of your other favorites.


----------



## Carey Lewis

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Hello, fellow Scouters. Hope all of your campaigns are going well. I am now working on my next project and wanted to reach out with a question. How long do you feel is appropriate for a standard romance/mystery novel? All of my stuff thus far has been sci-fi/fantasy and comes in at around 80,000 words. Does this word count hold true for other genres as well?


Standard word count for a novel is 80 000 (trad published). Mysteries especially. The only deviations really are Romance (60 000), which tend to be shorter, and fantasy, which tend to be longer (100 - 120 000). Horror's also tend to be a little shy of this benchmark I believe.

For some reason I can't fathom, the current trend I've been reading is books being between 50 - 60 000 words (even as low as 40). It boggles my mind slightly that this is now the new standard for novel length.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Carey Lewis said:


> Standard word count for a novel is 80 000 (trad published). Mysteries especially. The only deviations really are Romance (60 000), which tend to be shorter, and fantasy, which tend to be longer (100 - 120 000). Horror's also tend to be a little shy of this benchmark I believe.
> 
> For some reason I can't fathom, the current trend I've been reading is books being between 50 - 60 000 words (even as low as 40). It boggles my mind slightly that this is now the new standard for novel length.


Shorter attention spans!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Carey Lewis said:


> Standard word count for a novel is 80 000 (trad published). Mysteries especially. The only deviations really are Romance (60 000), which tend to be shorter, and fantasy, which tend to be longer (100 - 120 000). Horror's also tend to be a little shy of this benchmark I believe.
> 
> For some reason I can't fathom, the current trend I've been reading is books being between 50 - 60 000 words (even as low as 40). It boggles my mind slightly that this is now the new standard for novel length.


Oh I don't know. I'm thinking about a couple of my favorite reads - such as THE OLD MAN AND THE SEA as well as OF MICE AND MEN - both on the small side. Not to mention THE GREAT GATSBY and the whole original Harlequin line. The 45000 to 50000 word novel has been around for a lot of years. I like to think of them as cheeseburger novels. A fast and satisfying read.

Dang it - now I want a cheeseburger.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Tuesday and I have spent a good part of the morning phoning local schools who have booked me as a Writer In the School for the month of October. It is one of the perks of being a ghost story teller. I can always count on a busy October. A little extra money always helps to pay the bills.

Now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
2 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
2 days left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
5 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
5 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
5 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
5 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
6 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
6 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
9 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
9 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
9 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
10 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
10 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
10 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
13 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
16 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
17 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
23 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
23 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
23 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
23 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
24 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
26 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My launch strategy is very simple due to me not having much money for promotion.  Here it is in a nutshell:
> 
> -Put it through KS with minimal promotion budget. (Author Shout, Readper, and Melrocket's 15-day promo.)
> -Launch for free using 2-3 KS free days, I have this in my thank you note with a link to my facebook author page where I will announce exact dates it will be free. Copies picked up during KS free days count as verified purchases which is good for reviews.
> -Hit the button on KS to notify nominees. Keep in mind this isn't instantaneous and plan ahead--thus my "check for exact dates."
> During Free days:
> -Do a couple cheap "book blast" type promos on Fiver (Melrocket is great.)
> -Post to all the free eBook groups I've joined on Facebook.
> -Post to Kindle Unlimited groups on Facebook.
> -Notify my newsletter list.
> -Post to blog and personal social media and tweet a few times.
> 
> For Ghost 1's launch, I spent about $30. (I think for Ghost 2 it will be more like $20.) With that $30 and a lot of free legwork on my part, I had my strongest launch to date. If one has the money for more advertisement at launch, or to run AMS ads, then by all means you should do so, just do your homework and learn how to promote effectively before you start spending money. Me, I'm saving my money to try for a Bookbub after Ghost 3 comes out, so I'm very sparing with the promo budget until then.
> 
> I will not pretend that I know anything about how ranks are affected on Amazon with free vs paid. I can say that when my launched book switches to paid and had good rank stats while free, there is a noticeable effect on what paid rank it starts at. So, it begins its paid rank higher than had I launched it there to begin with. Both Nick of Time and Ghost 1 had between top 25 and top 50 ranks in their categories when they switched to paid.
> 
> That's all I know and it isn't very scientific, just my own personal experiences. It goes without saying that one has to start with a good book with an engaging beginning for the "look inside" feature, an engaging blurb, and a professional looking cover. If any of these areas are weak, that's going to affect your mileage. Me, I'm getting better at blurbs and covers, but I could use more polishing. By far, the best advice I can give anyone is to keep at it! Never give up, never surrender!


I wish I'd have had this info before my scout campain rejection letter went out. As it is, paid sales and page reads weren't too shabby, but reviews are a different matter, and adding FREE to your rejection letter is a great idea that I should have used to garner reviews. Instead I have only picked up 2 reviews. The other thing is the category ranks. I'm in a highly competitive cat rank and to get in to the top 100 takes around 15 sales per day. I changed cat rank by contacting Amazon for a less competitive category, but even with an average of 8 sales per day, I only just scraped into that at the bottom end of 100 in the chart with an overall rank of 14,700. In my main cat rank those sort of sales only got me to rank at 150/200, which is a waste of time for visibility.

Garnering reviews at or near to launch is key to what comes later in marketing efforts as regards sales, as is quickly garnering at least a top 25 rank in a category, the higher the better. Once you acheive this ongoing sales are likely from the increased visibility even if you increase the price from 99c to say $2.99. Choice of category is something that needs to be well thought out before hitting the publish button. I increased my price a few days ago and paused my AMS ads, so it's likely it will nosedive in the ranks, and I'm going away for a next month to visit family so I won't be marketing as I'll need all my pennies. That's another reason I didn't use any paid promos at launch.

The good thing is that when I'm back, I know I can pick up marketing again with say a freebooksy which usually garners 2500, to 5000 free downloads for $80. Following on from that , if downloads are at the top end, the last time I used them I came back to a paid rank of 5000, and tons of sales and the page reads lasted a month and a good amount of reviews. So even if your launch doesn't live up to expectations, from experience, I can tell you all that is not the end. As Julanne says. Never give up and more importantly, keep writing.

Just noticed they've picked up a third book for September and it's not a romance. The Last Friend. So things are moving again.


----------



## HeyImBen

As my campaign nears its end, this beautiful Tuesday morning finds me watching Bottlenose dolphins swimming on a placid Gulf of Mexico. I've nominated The Happy Hammock, Alice Through the Glass Darkly, and my book, though that felt oddly strange. Regarding the "Anything else you'd like to add" section of the nomination, I wish I'd thought to add something semi-witty or pithy here. It's the last opportunity to talk directly to to KS folks.

I want to thank everyone who has nominated _Matters of the Heart_. I've learned so much in this thread and I look forward to more contributing and commiserating in the days and months ahead. Now on to the launch strategy.


----------



## Paranorma1

Has anyone else been (obsessively) checking to see if Kindle Scout has selected another title? I kept refreshing the page with little result until just now. It appears Harvey Church's _The Last Friend_ just got selected. Congrats! And at least I feel somewhat reassured by the fact that they're still selecting new titles, even if it's no longer at the previous rate!

CJ


----------



## Jill James

Nominated The Happy Hammock and Alice Through the Glass Darkly. Good luck!!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Top 3 are all nominated.

I saw that they finally picked a non-romance book for the first time since July. _The Last Friend_ looks like it has the potential to be good. Glad this little mini-streak of rejections and romance-only seems to have come to an end.

Happy Tuesday, everyone.


----------



## lincolnjcole

C. J. Sears said:


> Top 3 are all nominated.
> 
> I saw that they finally picked a non-romance book for the first time since July. _The Last Friend_ looks like it has the potential to be good. Glad this little mini-streak of rejections and romance-only seems to have come to an end.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, everyone.


Yeah Romance seems to be where they are interested in making their money. I'm guessing its the easiest genre for them to push into a willing fanbase, but I feel like there's starting to be a slight decline in the genre recently. Probably seasonal.


----------



## sheritybemy

Paranorma1 said:


> Another random question (forgive me if it's already been discussed ad nauseum) ... Does anyone know how high up any of the KS nominations have gotten in the Kindle store? Top 10? Top 50? 5,000? Still trying to suss out to what degree people's titles have benefited from additional exposure/inclusion as a KS selection.
> 
> Thanks,
> CJ


I saw two bestsellers, one at 172, Magnolia Nights Ashley Farley and Timeless Moments Michelle Kidd

Bemy


----------



## sheritybemy

Carey Lewis said:


> Standard word count for a novel is 80 000 (trad published). Mysteries especially. The only deviations really are Romance (60 000), which tend to be shorter, and fantasy, which tend to be longer (100 - 120 000). Horror's also tend to be a little shy of this benchmark I believe.
> 
> For some reason I can't fathom, the current trend I've been reading is books being between 50 - 60 000 words (even as low as 40). It boggles my mind slightly that this is now the new standard for novel length.


 Romantic suspense ranges from 70,000 upward. At least for traditional publishers

Bemy


----------



## sheritybemy

2 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
2 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake

Nominated

Good luck

Bemy


----------



## xprettyguardianx

Just wanted to give a thank you to everyone who shares their experiences on here. I LOVE signing on and hearing about what you are doing and going through and all of that. Even in this short two weeks I felt like I've been learning a lot. It's amazing how we grow when we actually take the risk of putting ourselves out there and doing something.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> I wish I'd have had this info before my scout campain rejection letter went out. As it is, paid sales and page reads weren't too shabby, but reviews are a different matter, and adding FREE to your rejection letter is a great idea that I should have used to garner reviews. Instead I have only picked up 2 reviews. The other thing is the category ranks. I'm in a highly competitive cat rank and to get in to the top 100 takes around 15 sales per day. I changed cat rank by contacting Amazon for a less competitive category, but even with an average of 8 sales per day, I only just scraped into that at the bottom end of 100 in the chart with an overall rank of 14,700. In my main cat rank those sort of sales only got me to rank at 150/200, which is a waste of time for visibility.


I was skeptical of free launches at first, but Tom Swyers recommended it, so I gave it a try. Did it with both Nick and Ghost 1. Folks shy away from it because they want to get paid for their work, which is understandable, but those two books with the free launches are earning much more than my other 3 books. They also have the most reviews, 17 for Nick so far and 21 for Ghost 1. Getting readers and reviewers is always good for making money. I missed out on nothing by offering them for free at launch.

The other thing I did for Ghost 1 is I wrote a reader magnet from Ghost's world and posted it at Instafreebie. It's working double duty. It's a freebie for signing up to my mailing list, and it has a link to Ghost 1 at the end of it. Review #21 mentions it specifically, so I know at least one person read Ghost 1 because of the free short story. I put it up about a week ago and it has had about 80 downloads so far. It's in a group promo in Oct, so that should boost the numbers. So there's another cheap to free way one can get eyes on books, depending on whether you have a free account or paid account on Instafreebie.

As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


----------



## Steve Vernon

HeyImBen said:


> As my campaign nears its end, this beautiful Tuesday morning finds me watching Bottlenose dolphins swimming on a placid Gulf of Mexico. I've nominated The Happy Hammock, Alice Through the Glass Darkly, and my book, though that felt oddly strange. Regarding the "Anything else you'd like to add" section of the nomination, I wish I'd thought to add something semi-witty or pithy here. It's the last opportunity to talk directly to to KS folks.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has nominated _Matters of the Heart_. I've learned so much in this thread and I look forward to more contributing and commiserating in the days and months ahead. Now on to the launch strategy.


You should ALWAYS nominate your own book when you get close to the end.

Why?

Because - even if your nomination doesn't count, it still allows you to receive a free copy of your own book. That is a GREAT way to see EXACTLY what your very first readers are going to be looking at.


----------



## TheJackDublin

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I was sorry to see the rejections today. J. D. and Mark, I hope you have excellent launches. You both have awesome and eye-catching covers.
> 
> My campaign has reached the very boggy middle bit, but I'm not too stressed about it. I'm not expecting a second book in a series to be picked up, I'm just looking for more eyes at launch. Book 1, Ghost in the Park, is hanging right in there. I got my 20th review today, which is the first time I've hit 20. Also today, I broke 500 in sales for the first month ever! I know I'm not breaking any banks here, but for this little fish that's a gigantic milestone!
> 
> As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting for news.


Great job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Variath

Nominated "Alice through the glass darkly". Thank you for the list Steve.


----------



## TheJackDublin

Are any of you launching your works in audio format?  I'm curious about sales percentages by unit and production time.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. I worked a night shift last night and I'm about to head for a day shift today. Got to mow the lawn tonight.

Poppa is tired.

Now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
1 day left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
1 day left  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
4 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
4 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
4 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
4 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
5 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
5 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
8 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
8 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
8 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
9 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
9 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
9 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
12 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
15 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
16 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
22 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
22 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
22 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
22 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
23 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
25 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

*******
PS: My Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is marked down to 99 cents for for the last few days of September. If anybody has been thinking about grabbing a copy now would be the time to do it, while it is as cheap as it can get.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CYNM152


----------



## XCulletto

TheJackDublin said:


> Are any of you launching your works in audio format? I'm curious about sales percentages by unit and production time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 2 months after I released my first book on Kindle, the audiobook version came out. A big part of the delay was because my narrator was busy with other projects for a bit, but once she began working, she was done within a week, and ACX had it out and available for sale about a week later. I loved the experience. I marketed just the audiobook through a few sites, which brought in the majority of my sales. 'Organic' sales have been slower, but existent. I did a royalty share with the narrator, so there was zero out-of-pocket expense to me. I figured, if someone else wants to take the time to create the audiobook and it doesn't cost me a dime, why not? I'm looking forward to hearing auditions for my 2nd book if (when) KS turns me down.


----------



## lincolnjcole

XCulletto said:


> About 2 months after I released my first book on Kindle, the audiobook version came out. A big part of the delay was because my narrator was busy with other projects for a bit, but once she began working, she was done within a week, and ACX had it out and available for sale about a week later. I loved the experience. I marketed just the audiobook through a few sites, which brought in the majority of my sales. 'Organic' sales have been slower, but existent. I did a royalty share with the narrator, so there was zero out-of-pocket expense to me. I figured, if someone else wants to take the time to create the audiobook and it doesn't cost me a dime, why not? I'm looking forward to hearing auditions for my 2nd book if (when) KS turns me down.


I've had a lot of fun with audio, too! My narrator is currently wrapping up my entire series of books (four in total) and I'm not sure if she's going to have time/interest in working on my next series. I don't really make a lot of money from it, but it's better than nothing and just nice to have audio versions available!

I love the royalty share way of doing it. Very convenient.


----------



## Elle Emery

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My launch strategy is very simple due to me not having much money for promotion.  Here it is in a nutshell:
> 
> -Put it through KS with minimal promotion budget. (Author Shout, Readper, and Melrocket's 15-day promo.)
> -Launch for free using 2-3 KS free days, I have this in my thank you note with a link to my facebook author page where I will announce exact dates it will be free. Copies picked up during KS free days count as verified purchases which is good for reviews.
> -Hit the button on KS to notify nominees. Keep in mind this isn't instantaneous and plan ahead--thus my "check for exact dates."
> During Free days:
> -Do a couple cheap "book blast" type promos on Fiver (Melrocket is great.)
> -Post to all the free eBook groups I've joined on Facebook.
> -Post to Kindle Unlimited groups on Facebook.
> -Notify my newsletter list.
> -Post to blog and personal social media and tweet a few times.
> 
> For Ghost 1's launch, I spent about $30. (I think for Ghost 2 it will be more like $20.) With that $30 and a lot of free legwork on my part, I had my strongest launch to date. If one has the money for more advertisement at launch, or to run AMS ads, then by all means you should do so, just do your homework and learn how to promote effectively before you start spending money. Me, I'm saving my money to try for a Bookbub after Ghost 3 comes out, so I'm very sparing with the promo budget until then.
> 
> I will not pretend that I know anything about how ranks are affected on Amazon with free vs paid. I can say that when my launched book switches to paid and had good rank stats while free, there is a noticeable effect on what paid rank it starts at. So, it begins its paid rank higher than had I launched it there to begin with. Both Nick of Time and Ghost 1 had between top 25 and top 50 ranks in their categories when they switched to paid.
> 
> That's all I know and it isn't very scientific, just my own personal experiences. It goes without saying that one has to start with a good book with an engaging beginning for the "look inside" feature, an engaging blurb, and a professional looking cover. If any of these areas are weak, that's going to affect your mileage. Me, I'm getting better at blurbs and covers, but I could use more polishing. By far, the best advice I can give anyone is to keep at it! Never give up, never surrender!


Thanks so much, this is incredibly helpful!


----------



## XCulletto

Since beginning my campaign, I've been googling a lot about KS. You know, just to pass the time and drive myself crazy. 

It seems that a lot of the winners had already published multiple books with KS, and a lot of them have blogs. I have neither of those. For those who have been around the KS scene for a while, do the 'winners' tend to have a built-in audience via previously-published books and blogs? Obviously, it couldn't hurt, but I'm just wondering if that seems to be a key component. 

Also, anyone have any insight into the 'views' statistic? People talk a lot about H&T, but no one mentions views much. 

My state doesn't do the lottery, but if this is what lottery ticket buyers feel like all the time, I don't think I would play. It's maddening!


----------



## lincolnjcole

XCulletto said:


> Since beginning my campaign, I've been googling a lot about KS. You know, just to pass the time and drive myself crazy.
> 
> It seems that a lot of the winners had already published multiple books with KS, and a lot of them have blogs. I have neither of those. For those who have been around the KS scene for a while, do the 'winners' tend to have a built-in audience via previously-published books and blogs? Obviously, it couldn't hurt, but I'm just wondering if that seems to be a key component.
> 
> Also, anyone have any insight into the 'views' statistic? People talk a lot about H&T, but no one mentions views much.
> 
> My state doesn't do the lottery, but if this is what lottery ticket buyers feel like all the time, I don't think I would play. It's maddening!


Many winners have audiences, but many more had no audiences that they could bring and the Scout book was their first published book.

Having a blog is super easy and free if you just use something like wordpress. This isn't exactly a 'big step' that anyone has taken, but rather a very simple and required step that basically says "i exist" to the internet.

One of the most successful books I've seen in a while came from someone who had a large audiences for his dark horror books. He got over 23,000 page views during his campaign and his book launched with over 100 early reviews plus a lot of interest. Bringing your own audience can do nothing except help your book thrive, but it isn't necessary and they won't pick you strictly based on your audience. My audience when they selected Raven's Peak was like 200 people...Now that my audience is over 15,000 people and the campaign got 12,000 page views (3 times the first campaign) they turned down my latest offering.

I've written quite a bit analyzing page views on my blog and guidebook, and suffice to say it constantly changes and means very little. We have no way of knowing how sophisticated Amazon is in their analysis of views, nor what factors matter to them, so in general it's all up in the air. Hot & Trending is your key that your book is in the top 20 out of all of the current books on kindle scout, but page views is just your guide to how much traffic is seeing your book with no reference.

One month, 100 page views a day might be average, and the next month 600 page views a day might be average. But there is no way to track this outside of their internal network, so it isn't worth worrying about too much. That's why H&T is talked about more, because it is partially measurable (are you in the top 20 books, or are you down in 'the rest') and you can use it to gauge how well your efforts are paying off. It is also added visibility your book doesn't normally get, and the books in hot and trending get a lot more traffic and nominations from people who browse because they are so prominent, so there is added incentive to getting on the list.

Keep in mind, this ISN'T the lottery: you will be judged solely on whether or not the editor who sees your book likes it, whether or not it is a genre they are currently looking for, whether or not they feel they can promote it, AND finally whether or not you ran a good campaign. If the editor likes it and it fits their current needs, it will get picked whether or not you have an audience or ran an astounding campaign. Likewise, it can be an amazing book and you might have a humungous audience, but if it isn't something they are looking for or that editor just happens to dislike something about the book, it can get turned down.

There are plenty of success stories from kindle scout books that got turned away and then went on to do very well, as well as kindle scout books that got accepted and went on to do terrible, to prove that human error plays a HUGE part in their selection process.

TLDR: try not to worry about it. H&T doesn't matter too much, views don't matter too much...did you write the best book you could, did you prepare it as much as you could, and will your world end if you don't get picked? Hopefully, your answers are yes, yes, and no, and then no matter what happens you'll be ready to publish your hard work as soon as the campaign ends.


----------



## JDMatheny

1 day left The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
1 day left Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth

Nominations in!

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

XCulletto said:


> Since beginning my campaign, I've been googling a lot about KS. You know, just to pass the time and drive myself crazy.
> 
> It seems that a lot of the winners had already published multiple books with KS, and a lot of them have blogs. I have neither of those. For those who have been around the KS scene for a while, do the 'winners' tend to have a built-in audience via previously-published books and blogs? Obviously, it couldn't hurt, but I'm just wondering if that seems to be a key component.
> 
> Also, anyone have any insight into the 'views' statistic? People talk a lot about H&T, but no one mentions views much.
> 
> My state doesn't do the lottery, but if this is what lottery ticket buyers feel like all the time, I don't think I would play. It's maddening!


I think we talk about H&T because views is such a vague criteria. Views tells you how many people looked at your page, but not how many nominated.

As far as blogs go, I'm not certain how important they are these days. Everyone and their dog has a blog, and the net is over-saturated with them. It's difficult to get traffic and followers. Do you like blogging? Do you hate it? That's probably the most important question to ask yourself before you consider doing one.

Wordpress is popular and easy. I started with a free blog years ago and recently paid for my domain name in order to use it as my website for my newsletter. That's another good thing about having a blog, you can use it as your author website. You can also link it to your Amazon author page and it will add content and interest to your author page. There's no doubt about it, a blog can certainly add to your web presence and that's invaluable to an Indie author. However, blogs only do that if you use them. It's not a set and forget tactic.


----------



## Paranorma1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> There's no doubt about it, a blog can certainly add to your web presence and that's invaluable to an Indie author. However, blogs only do that if you use them. It's not a set and forget tactic.


Ha ha. I tend to be very "bad" with my blog. That is to say: When I'm writing, I don't stop to blog a lot. I'm either "on" or "off."

On a note that's tangential to KS ... What are people's thoughts on time of year for book launches? In my five years-plus of self publishing, I've become a firm believer that there are two sales periods during the calendar year: post New Year's (when everyone's looking to spend their Amazon GC's) and the summer season (June-ish through some point in August). Like clockwork, my sales have tended to fall off a cliff right around September and March, when these seasons begin to slow. So, for me, I've been conditioned to avoid launching anything post-February or post-August. Any time I have, I've seen my books sink like stones. My first book was published back in February 2012 and gained sales without any marketing whatsoever, but that was back when you could sell a book simply by pricing it at $0.99.

Back to KS ... As it seems a lot of books have not been selected recently  (what exactly that's due to is anyone's guess), I was wondering about what people's thoughts are on when to launch. Most seem to advocate for launching right after a KS campaign draws to a close, but if people are busy with holiday shopping, back-to-school stuff, etc., is it likely for a book launch to get fewer eyes on it now v. post-New Year's? I've obsessed a lot over the years about what I've perceived as "dead" periods as far as ebook sales, so I'd be interested to see if anyone has experienced the same thing or has another perspective.

Thanks!
CJ


----------



## XCulletto

lincolnjcole said:


> Many winners have audiences, but many more had no audiences that they could bring and the Scout book was their first published book.
> 
> Having a blog is super easy and free if you just use something like wordpress. This isn't exactly a 'big step' that anyone has taken, but rather a very simple and required step that basically says "i exist" to the internet.
> 
> One of the most successful books I've seen in a while came from someone who had a large audiences for his dark horror books. He got over 23,000 page views during his campaign and his book launched with over 100 early reviews plus a lot of interest. Bringing your own audience can do nothing except help your book thrive, but it isn't necessary and they won't pick you strictly based on your audience. My audience when they selected Raven's Peak was like 200 people...Now that my audience is over 15,000 people and the campaign got 12,000 page views (3 times the first campaign) they turned down my latest offering.
> 
> I've written quite a bit analyzing page views on my blog and guidebook, and suffice to say it constantly changes and means very little. We have no way of knowing how sophisticated Amazon is in their analysis of views, nor what factors matter to them, so in general it's all up in the air. Hot & Trending is your key that your book is in the top 20 out of all of the current books on kindle scout, but page views is just your guide to how much traffic is seeing your book with no reference.
> 
> One month, 100 page views a day might be average, and the next month 600 page views a day might be average. But there is no way to track this outside of their internal network, so it isn't worth worrying about too much. That's why H&T is talked about more, because it is partially measurable (are you in the top 20 books, or are you down in 'the rest') and you can use it to gauge how well your efforts are paying off. It is also added visibility your book doesn't normally get, and the books in hot and trending get a lot more traffic and nominations from people who browse because they are so prominent, so there is added incentive to getting on the list.
> 
> Keep in mind, this ISN'T the lottery: you will be judged solely on whether or not the editor who sees your book likes it, whether or not it is a genre they are currently looking for, whether or not they feel they can promote it, AND finally whether or not you ran a good campaign. If the editor likes it and it fits their current needs, it will get picked whether or not you have an audience or ran an astounding campaign. Likewise, it can be an amazing book and you might have a humungous audience, but if it isn't something they are looking for or that editor just happens to dislike something about the book, it can get turned down.
> 
> There are plenty of success stories from kindle scout books that got turned away and then went on to do very well, as well as kindle scout books that got accepted and went on to do terrible, to prove that human error plays a HUGE part in their selection process.
> 
> TLDR: try not to worry about it. H&T doesn't matter too much, views don't matter too much...did you write the best book you could, did you prepare it as much as you could, and will your world end if you don't get picked? Hopefully, your answers are yes, yes, and no, and then no matter what happens you'll be ready to publish your hard work as soon as the campaign ends.


Wow, what a wealth of information. Thanks so much for your detailed reply. It makes me realize what gluttons-for-punishment we writers must be, to work so hard for so long on something that will likely be rejected repeatedly.

One more question, since you're so knowledgeable : there are about 120 books currently campaigning right now. Is this number lower than usual? Just curious. When I first submitted, I guessed there'd be about at least 300+ books, so I was surprised how few there are.


----------



## lincolnjcole

XCulletto said:


> Wow, what a wealth of information. Thanks so much for your detailed reply. It makes me realize what gluttons-for-punishment we writers must be, to work so hard for so long on something that will likely be rejected repeatedly.
> 
> One more question, since you're so knowledgeable : there are about 120 books currently campaigning right now. Is this number lower than usual? Just curious. When I first submitted, I guessed there'd be about at least 300+ books, so I was surprised how few there are.


It's partly seasonal, and partly to do with the lack of books being accepted, but it seems to be down right now. I would say, though, that 150-200 is about normal, and 300-400 a month total is all that can be expected. That number has stayed fairly steady since I started running campaigns way back in the day. 

The number of readers, though, has definitely gone up a lot and there seem to be more and more people nominating and browsing. Never a better time to get extra eyeballs on your book!

Think of it this way: if you submit and don't get picked, then 99.999999999999% of readers in the world WILL NEVER KNOW that. The other negligible number of readers who do know will also have been exposed to your book (they might not have been otherwise) and might get a copy anyway simply because they loved it. It's a win-win whether rejected or accepted.


----------



## XCulletto

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think we talk about H&T because views is such a vague criteria. Views tells you how many people looked at your page, but not how many nominated.
> 
> As far as blogs go, I'm not certain how important they are these days. Everyone and their dog has a blog, and the net is over-saturated with them. It's difficult to get traffic and followers. Do you like blogging? Do you hate it? That's probably the most important question to ask yourself before you consider doing one.
> 
> Wordpress is popular and easy. I started with a free blog years ago and recently paid for my domain name in order to use it as my website for my newsletter. That's another good thing about having a blog, you can use it as your author website. You can also link it to your Amazon author page and it will add content and interest to your author page. There's no doubt about it, a blog can certainly add to your web presence and that's invaluable to an Indie author. However, blogs only do that if you use them. It's not a set and forget tactic.


Thanks for taking the time to respond. To answer your question, blogging is not something I'm interested in. I enjoy writing novels, but with three young kids, my writing time is sparse enough without dividing it between books and blogs. Were I to ever gain enough of a following to garner one, it would be categorized as a necessary evil.


----------



## TheJackDublin

XCulletto said:


> About 2 months after I released my first book on Kindle, the audiobook version came out. A big part of the delay was because my narrator was busy with other projects for a bit, but once she began working, she was done within a week, and ACX had it out and available for sale about a week later. I loved the experience. I marketed just the audiobook through a few sites, which brought in the majority of my sales. 'Organic' sales have been slower, but existent. I did a royalty share with the narrator, so there was zero out-of-pocket expense to me. I figured, if someone else wants to take the time to create the audiobook and it doesn't cost me a dime, why not? I'm looking forward to hearing auditions for my 2nd book if (when) KS turns me down.


Wow, quick turnaround! Audio rights was one aspect of KS that didn't sit well with me. On the one hand, it would be great if Amazon exercised them, but it sounds like they haven't done so with any selections yet. That hamstrings an author's efforts to sell as many copies as possible across all formats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Sussman

Just nominated the top three titles.

Good luck to all!


----------



## lincolnjcole

TheJackDublin said:


> Wow, quick turnaround! Audio rights was one aspect of KS that didn't sit well with me. On the one hand, it would be great if Amazon exercised them, but it sounds like they haven't done so with any selections yet. That hamstrings an author's efforts to sell as many copies as possible across all formats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get the audio rights back after 3 months now instead of 2 years, so it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## emmaryan

Paranorma1 said:


> Another random question (forgive me if it's already been discussed ad nauseum) ... Does anyone know how high up any of the KS nominations have gotten in the Kindle store? Top 10? Top 50? 5,000? Still trying to suss out to what degree people's titles have benefited from additional exposure/inclusion as a KS selection.
> 
> Thanks,
> CJ


my Kindle Scout book made it to #104 after they ran a Bookbub ad.


----------



## Paranorma1

emmaryan said:


> my Kindle Scout book made it to #104 after they ran a Bookbub ad.


That's awesome! Were you running a price promotion at the time? (If I remember correctly, the more expensive the book, the more expensive the BookBub promotion is ... "free" being the cheapest to promote.) I've never made it to the point of having enough cash or the book profile to bother applying. I've heard they're very picky about what they select. Plus, they tend to be extra pricey in my categories. I've never been sure I would actually make back my investment, but good for you!

Thanks,
CJ


----------



## TheJackDublin

lincolnjcole said:


> You can get the audio rights back after 3 months now instead of 2 years, so it isn't that big of a deal.


Definitely a change for the better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arches

XCulletto said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond. To answer your question, blogging is not something I'm interested in. I enjoy writing novels, but with three young kids, my writing time is sparse enough without dividing it between books and blogs. Were I to ever gain enough of a following to garner one, it would be categorized as a necessary evil.


Your comment answers the question for you. Some people love blogging and have a gift for it, Lincoln for example. His blog contains a wealth of information about KS and self-publishing. But plenty of Kindle authors earn five or six figures without blogging at all. As Julianne said, it's a very individual thing. If it would be a necessary evil for you, you are less likely to be successful. Fortunately, you don't need a blog to have a successful career as a self-published author.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Thursday and I am running late.

Now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
LAST DAY LEFT!  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth
3 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
3 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
3 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
3 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
4 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
4 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
7 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
7 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
7 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
8 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
8 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
8 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
11 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
14 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
14 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
15 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
21 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
21 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
21 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
21 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
22 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
24 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

*******

R.I.P. Hugh Hefner

I never DID get around to selling a story to Playboy magazine.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth

Already had Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse in my third slot.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## lincolnjcole

Arches said:


> Your comment answers the question for you. Some people love blogging and have a gift for it, Lincoln for example. His blog contains a wealth of information about KS and self-publishing. But plenty of Kindle authors earn five or six figures without blogging at all. As Julianne said, it's a very individual thing. If it would be a necessary evil for you, you are less likely to be successful. Fortunately, you don't need a blog to have a successful career as a self-published author.


Thanks for the mention and kind words! I put a lot of work into my blog, but a lot of the focus is actually around building tools and advice for indie authors way more than for readers. I release posts for both, but it's more just to help people than because I want to use it to further my career. I definitely agree that having a blog isn't 100% necessary, but it can be hugely beneficial if you just release a monthly "I'm still here" post.

*About Blogs/Lists:*

One thing to keep in mind about writing a series is: people commit much more strongly to an IP that they know is still being built than one that is long dead. If you post outside in the real world to say "hey, that book series you love is still being worked on!" it can go a long way toward convincing people to check out your stuff. It works the same with things like netflix and watching television, because in general people like to pick up a series that is new to them AND that they know the creators are committed and able to continue.

This isn't true in every circumstance, but for readers and authors (especially as a new sector of the population that is growing) this can be beneficial if not necessary.

If you want the easiest way to do This: wordpress.com to create a site/blog. Post one or two posts to introduce yourself and explain what you're working on. Then go to mailchimp.com and make an account. On mailchimp create a simple form where people can sign up with their email list, and then put that link on your new free website. Voila, now you have a website, blog, AND mailing list ready to collect readers.

A mistake some authors make, especially if they get lucky with early success in a book launch, is not having anywhere for readers to 'go' and support them. Let's say you have a great book and it launches really well (from hard work or luck or whatever). Your book won't sell like hotcakes forever, and eventually the sales will die off a little bit. However, during that rush period, readers will be searching for YOU. On google, on amazon, everywhere they can look, because they want to find out more about YOU.

If you say on your website: "hey, signup for my newsletter and as soon as I have something important to tell you, I will" then it means they can commit to getting updates from you.

If there is nowhere for them to go, however...then they will eventually forget about your book and move on (especially with the NEW world where attention spans are almost nothing).

Let's say you write another book and get ready to launch it after the success of your first. With scenario one, you can tell those readers that LOVED your first book about it and they will be like "oh yeah, i remember why i loved that amazing author, let me buy this book too!"

With scenario two, you have to hope that the reader stumbles onto your new book, remembers who you are, and decides to buy it. What are the odds someone is going to go to amazon once every couple of months and search your name just hoping you have a new book out? (Sure, they can follow you on amazon...but not many people actually do, and even then you are at the mercy of amazon for actually sending an email. If they decide not to, then you are SOL).

It doesn't take a lot of time to set up the above system (website/blog and email signup link) and then you can just sort of forget about it and let it grow organically over time. Post once a month, twice a month, or once every two months...it doesn't matter, but it let's people show their commitment to you as an author and ask for you to update them that you are still alive and still working on the IPs they love.

You can't start this stuff AFTER your book starts selling well, because by then you've missed out on all of those initial readers and potential audience. You could potentially lose out on thousands of audience members who want to support you if you don't build some way for them to follow your career.

----

Not a huge deal overall, but keep in mind that the indie authors who make six figure annual incomes rely heavily on THEIR lists to keep readers informed about new book launches.


----------



## ID Johnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Not a huge deal overall, but keep in mind that the indie authors who make six figure annual incomes rely heavily on THEIR lists to keep readers informed about new book launches.


Lincoln, everything you have to say is always so valuable! Thank you for sticking around and serving as a mentor for those of us who might otherwise be at a loss for what to do next.
I've participated in a couple of the Instafreebie Group Giveaways that Lincoln puts together and I've grown my email list from less than half a dozen to almost 2000 in three months. I've done a couple of other giveaways, too, but I would've had no clue what to do or likely even have been brave enough to sign up if Lincoln hadn't been extremely supportive and helpful with the first group giveaway I signed up for. I had no idea how important a list was until I started using mine, and I'm kicking myself for not starting one a couple of years ago. If you don't have one, take the time to set one up as soon as you possibly can.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> Lincoln, everything you have to say is always so valuable! Thank you for sticking around and serving as a mentor for those of us who might otherwise be at a loss for what to do next.
> I've participated in a couple of the Instafreebie Group Giveaways that Lincoln puts together and I've grown my email list from less than half a dozen to almost 2000 in three months. I've done a couple of other giveaways, too, but I would've had a clue what to do or likely even have been brave enough to sign up if Lincoln hadn't been extremely supportive and helpful with the first group giveaway I signed up for. I had no idea how important a list was until I started using mine, and I'm kicking myself for not starting one a couple of years ago. If you don't have one, take the time to set one up as soon as you possibly can.


NP at all. I'm actually working (slowly) on a blog post that explains using mailerlite automation. It will cover basically this in greater detail.

----

Basically, my mailing list works like this:

1) People sign up (through my mailing list or instafreebie or other sources)
2) Welcome sequence...5 emails...1 and 2 free books, 3 silly information about me, 4 request review and talk about more books, 5 offer to join my book review team and get free copies in exchange for reviews.
3) when people join that team, they get offers for free copies, and downloading the copy adds to a list, and after 21 days those lists ask the people for their reviews (and then send weekly reminders to leave review)
4) once people finish the welcome sequence, they get added to a 'completed welcome sequence' list, and that's where i send my bi-monthly custom emails to talk about new projects, what I'm working on, sales I'm running, and more.

Important features: Every single one of my five welcome emails includes one or two EXTRA links to opt out of my list and receive no more emails. Basically, what this means is that every person who signs up opts in, opts in again, and then has a sequence that makes it easy to opt out. This cuts down DRAMATICALLY on spam complaints (some people just like to report everything spam) and makes it easy if someone complains for me to prove that the subscriber was non-sensical and a jerk rather than actually receiving spam (after all, I gave them 7-8 chances to NOT be a member of my list that only sends emails every two months).

Then, all I have to do now is find people. I promote instafreebie group giveaways, join mailing list builders, and run giveaways to put people onto my list, and then if they come through to the other side I know they are a fairly good subscriber. If not, no big deal because I only want good subscribers anyway. All I do now is send my bi-monthly emails to the COMPLETION list to promote book launches and promotions (I usually schedule them about a month in advance, too, so there is very little to do during the actual process).

---

Note, I also have 2-4 other mailing lists I operate for things like my kpreading.com website for kindle scout selected novels and other things, and they function slightly differently.

Building automation isn't easy, but basically now I can take time off from everything I do and I KNOW that new readers who find my lists will be funneled into various sub-lists and categories automatically that will:

1) get me regular new reviews
2) promote me and my books
3) entertain readers with exclusive content 
4) and more.

I'm up to 13.2k subscribers on my main list, 9k on my completion list (I recently got a rash of about 4k new people who are still going through the welcome list) and various numbers in other lists. My kpreading list is close to breaking 1k and it has only existed since the beginning of this month. It also means I get regular traffic to my website, amazon pages, and more just by people browsing at different stages of my automation.

It's also how, with my book launch of The Everett Exorcism, I have 400 people who have downloaded copies who will receive reminder emails on launch day and the week after to leave their review! Instead of just giving out copies to people and hoping they remember to leave a review, I know they will get reminded during the day, and I don't have to do a thing!


----------



## lewg

I just stumbled across this forum two days ago.  I really wish I would have known KBoards existed before my campaign launched.  In fact, my campaign ends today.  I'm not here to solicit votes; the writing's on the proverbial wall.  I have tremendously benefited from the wide range of threads on this site.  It has provided me with a plethora of wonderfully useful information.  I have made three big mistakes with my novel regarding Kindle Scout.  First, the cover of my novel is a disaster.  I have hired someone to redo my cover.  I have a nephew in California that is a fashion model and I'm going to use his image on my new cover.  Second, my one liner is both boring and too vague.  Finally, my synopsis is too vague and doesn't inspire anyone to look further into my book.  My book is science fiction, but the 5,000 or so word excerpt provided doesn't have a hint of that genre in it.  Isaac, the son of my protagonist, is an angel that heals others through his touch.  He also heals beings on other planets, yet no one would know otherwise from what is provided on the Kindle Scout site.  I should have employed foreshadowing at the very beginning of my excerpt.  Anyway, hindsight's 20/20 and I will be all that much smarter when I embark on future Kindle Scout campaigns.  This has been a great experience coupled with being a bit unnerving at times.  I look forward to participating on this forum in the future and taking advantage of the wealth of information provided here.


----------



## lincolnjcole

lewg said:


> I just stumbled across this forum two days ago. I really wish I would have known KBoards existed before my campaign launched. In fact, my campaign ends today. I'm not here to solicit votes; the writing's on the proverbial wall. I have tremendously benefited from the wide range of threads on this site. It has provided me with a plethora of wonderfully useful information. I have made three big mistakes with my novel regarding Kindle Scout. First, the cover of my novel is a disaster. I have hired someone to redo my cover. I have a nephew in California that is a fashion model and I'm going to use his image on my new cover. Second, my one liner is both boring and too vague. Finally, my synopsis is too vague and doesn't inspire anyone to look further into my book. My book is science fiction, but the 5,000 or so word excerpt provided doesn't have a hint of that genre in it. Isaac, the son of my protagonist, is an angel that heals others through his touch. He also heals beings on other planets, yet no one would know otherwise from what is provided on the Kindle Scout site. I should have employed foreshadowing at the very beginning of my excerpt. Anyway, hindsight's 20/20 and I will be all that much smarter when I embark on future Kindle Scout campaigns. This has been a great experience coupled with being a bit unnerving at times. I look forward to participating on this forum in the future and taking advantage of the wealth of information provided here.


Welcome! Tons of great stuff here!


----------



## ID Johnson

lincolnjcole said:


> NP at all. I'm actually working (slowly) on a blog post that explains using mailerlite automation. It will cover basically this in greater detail.
> 
> ----
> 
> Basically, my mailing list works like this:
> 
> 1) People sign up (through my mailing list or instafreebie or other sources)
> 2) Welcome sequence...5 emails...1 and 2 free books, 3 silly information about me, 4 request review and talk about more books, 5 offer to join my book review team and get free copies in exchange for reviews.
> 3) when people join that team, they get offers for free copies, and downloading the copy adds to a list, and after 21 days those lists ask the people for their reviews (and then send weekly reminders to leave review)
> 4) once people finish the welcome sequence, they get added to a 'completed welcome sequence' list, and that's where i send my bi-monthly custom emails to talk about new projects, what I'm working on, sales I'm running, and more.
> 
> Important features: Every single one of my five welcome emails includes one or two EXTRA links to opt out of my list and receive no more emails. Basically, what this means is that every person who signs up opts in, opts in again, and then has a sequence that makes it easy to opt out. This cuts down DRAMATICALLY on spam complaints (some people just like to report everything spam) and makes it easy if someone complains for me to prove that the subscriber was non-sensical and a jerk rather than actually receiving spam (after all, I gave them 7-8 chances to NOT be a member of my list that only sends emails every two months).
> 
> Then, all I have to do now is find people. I promote instafreebie group giveaways, join mailing list builders, and run giveaways to put people onto my list, and then if they come through to the other side I know they are a fairly good subscriber. If not, no big deal because I only want good subscribers anyway. All I do now is send my bi-monthly emails to the COMPLETION list to promote book launches and promotions (I usually schedule them about a month in advance, too, so there is very little to do during the actual process).
> 
> ---
> 
> Note, I also have 2-4 other mailing lists I operate for things like my kpreading.com website for kindle scout selected novels and other things, and they function slightly differently.
> 
> Building automation isn't easy, but basically now I can take time off from everything I do and I KNOW that new readers who find my lists will be funneled into various sub-lists and categories automatically that will:
> 
> 1) get me regular new reviews
> 2) promote me and my books
> 3) entertain readers with exclusive content
> 4) and more.
> 
> I'm up to 13.2k subscribers on my main list, 9k on my completion list (I recently got a rash of about 4k new people who are still going through the welcome list) and various numbers in other lists. My kpreading list is close to breaking 1k and it has only existed since the beginning of this month. It also means I get regular traffic to my website, amazon pages, and more just by people browsing at different stages of my automation.
> 
> It's also how, with my book launch of The Everett Exorcism, I have 400 people who have downloaded copies who will receive reminder emails on launch day and the week after to leave their review! Instead of just giving out copies to people and hoping they remember to leave a review, I know they will get reminded during the day, and I don't have to do a thing!


I know this is the next direction I need to head in. It would be awesome if you wrote a blog post on this. I know I need to switch from MailChimp to Mailerlite sooner rather than later because I'm about to start having to pay and MailChimp costs sooo much more. Thanks so much for all of the detailed info!! Your launch is going to be epic.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> I know this is the next direction I need to head in. It would be awesome if you wrote a blog post on this. I know I need to switch from MailChimp to Mailerlite sooner rather than later because I'm about to start having to pay and MailChimp costs sooo much more. Thanks so much for all of the detailed info!! Your launch is going to be epic.


I hope so!

One thing about switching. If you use instafreebie you get 30 percent off with mailerlite anyway which basically makes instafreebie free. Both work really well together!


----------



## ID Johnson

lewg said:


> I just stumbled across this forum two days ago. I really wish I would have known KBoards existed before my campaign launched. In fact, my campaign ends today. I'm not here to solicit votes; the writing's on the proverbial wall. I have tremendously benefited from the wide range of threads on this site. It has provided me with a plethora of wonderfully useful information. I have made three big mistakes with my novel regarding Kindle Scout. First, the cover of my novel is a disaster. I have hired someone to redo my cover. I have a nephew in California that is a fashion model and I'm going to use his image on my new cover. Second, my one liner is both boring and too vague. Finally, my synopsis is too vague and doesn't inspire anyone to look further into my book. My book is science fiction, but the 5,000 or so word excerpt provided doesn't have a hint of that genre in it. Isaac, the son of my protagonist, is an angel that heals others through his touch. He also heals beings on other planets, yet no one would know otherwise from what is provided on the Kindle Scout site. I should have employed foreshadowing at the very beginning of my excerpt. Anyway, hindsight's 20/20 and I will be all that much smarter when I embark on future Kindle Scout campaigns. This has been a great experience coupled with being a bit unnerving at times. I look forward to participating on this forum in the future and taking advantage of the wealth of information provided here.


Think of how great your next KS campaign will be now that you have all of this information--if you ever decided to do it again. I'm in my second campaign right now and it's so different than my first. There is also a thread for rejected books that has lots of information as well. Hopefully, you wont need it! Good luck on your last day!


----------



## ID Johnson

lincolnjcole said:


> I hope so!
> 
> One thing about switching. If you use instafreebie you get 30 percent off with mailerlite anyway which basically makes instafreebie free. Both work really well together!


I did not know that. All the more reason to switch! Thanks!
If you get 10% of those people to leave a review on the first day, you'll have 40 reviews all at once. That's pretty awesome. Imagine if 25% or more of them leave a review in the first week. That's a lot of early reviews!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> I did not know that. All the more reason to switch! Thanks!
> If you get 10% of those people to leave a review on the first day, you'll have 40 reviews all at once. That's pretty awesome. Imagine if 25% or more of them leave a review in the first week. That's a lot of early reviews!


Yeah, I'm hoping for 40% by the end of the first week! Huge ambitions lmao!


----------



## ID Johnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping for 40% by the end of the first week! Huge ambitions lmao!


That would be AMAZING!!!!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> That would be AMAZING!!!!


Lol, well keep an eye on my signature post for updates and I'll let you know how it goes!  80 preorders on book 1 and 28 on book 2 so far! My ridiculously insane promotions start up soon!

PS if anyone still wants free copies just email me! [email protected] I'm still offering anyone on this thread copies of the book early because you are all awesome! Reviews aren't required but very super much appreciated!


----------



## lmsorrell

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks for the mention and kind words! I put a lot of work into my blog, but a lot of the focus is actually around building tools and advice for indie authors way more than for readers. I release posts for both, but it's more just to help people than because I want to use it to further my career. I definitely agree that having a blog isn't 100% necessary, but it can be hugely beneficial if you just release a monthly "I'm still here" post.
> 
> *About Blogs/Lists:*
> 
> One thing to keep in mind about writing a series is: people commit much more strongly to an IP that they know is still being built than one that is long dead. If you post outside in the real world to say "hey, that book series you love is still being worked on!" it can go a long way toward convincing people to check out your stuff. It works the same with things like netflix and watching television, because in general people like to pick up a series that is new to them AND that they know the creators are committed and able to continue.
> 
> This isn't true in every circumstance, but for readers and authors (especially as a new sector of the population that is growing) this can be beneficial if not necessary.
> 
> If you want the easiest way to do This: wordpress.com to create a site/blog. Post one or two posts to introduce yourself and explain what you're working on. Then go to mailchimp.com and make an account. On mailchimp create a simple form where people can sign up with their email list, and then put that link on your new free website. Voila, now you have a website, blog, AND mailing list ready to collect readers.
> 
> A mistake some authors make, especially if they get lucky with early success in a book launch, is not having anywhere for readers to 'go' and support them. Let's say you have a great book and it launches really well (from hard work or luck or whatever). Your book won't sell like hotcakes forever, and eventually the sales will die off a little bit. However, during that rush period, readers will be searching for YOU. On google, on amazon, everywhere they can look, because they want to find out more about YOU.
> 
> If you say on your website: "hey, signup for my newsletter and as soon as I have something important to tell you, I will" then it means they can commit to getting updates from you.
> 
> If there is nowhere for them to go, however...then they will eventually forget about your book and move on (especially with the NEW world where attention spans are almost nothing).
> 
> Let's say you write another book and get ready to launch it after the success of your first. With scenario one, you can tell those readers that LOVED your first book about it and they will be like "oh yeah, i remember why i loved that amazing author, let me buy this book too!"
> 
> With scenario two, you have to hope that the reader stumbles onto your new book, remembers who you are, and decides to buy it. What are the odds someone is going to go to amazon once every couple of months and search your name just hoping you have a new book out? (Sure, they can follow you on amazon...but not many people actually do, and even then you are at the mercy of amazon for actually sending an email. If they decide not to, then you are SOL).
> 
> It doesn't take a lot of time to set up the above system (website/blog and email signup link) and then you can just sort of forget about it and let it grow organically over time. Post once a month, twice a month, or once every two months...it doesn't matter, but it let's people show their commitment to you as an author and ask for you to update them that you are still alive and still working on the IPs they love.
> 
> You can't start this stuff AFTER your book starts selling well, because by then you've missed out on all of those initial readers and potential audience. You could potentially lose out on thousands of audience members who want to support you if you don't build some way for them to follow your career.
> 
> ----
> 
> Not a huge deal overall, but keep in mind that the indie authors who make six figure annual incomes rely heavily on THEIR lists to keep readers informed about new book launches.


Thanks so much for sharing this Lincoln! As someone that's just set up a new website and blog, the more advice the better. Lx


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Just chiming in to say that everything Lincoln said about newsletters, Instfreebie, etc is spot on.  I was very newsletter resistant because I personally hate email, lol!  I spoke to some readers and heard how much they love author newsletters.  I bucked up, signed up for Instafreebie and Mailerlite, and when from no subscribers to 1500 in about 2 months.  I've got 2 automated emails that cover the basics, and I send out additional newsletters 2-3 times a month.  I am currently using that new reader magnet of mine to start building my list again.

In each newsletter I talk about what I'm working on now, new releases or Kindle Scout campaigns, free or discounted book days, and I always include a free story- usually a short story from my life.  I run between a 35% to 45% open rate, a less than 2% unsubscribe rate, and an almost nonexistent spam complaint rate.  At the beginning of each newsletter, I remind folks that they are receiving the email because they signed up for it, and tell them about the unsubscribe button.

I think the free short story is the biggest reason my unsub rate is so low.  It's so easy to add a little free content to a newsletter, and so imperative that a newsletter isn't only a big string of advertisements.

If you are on the fence about doing a newsletter, you should do some research into it.  Lincoln is absolutely correct that the Indie authors who are very successful have the newsletter thing down pat.


----------



## Cecelia

Good luck all - I'm still nominating.


----------



## [email protected]

Arches said:


> Your comment answers the question for you. Some people love blogging and have a gift for it, Lincoln for example. His blog contains a wealth of information about KS and self-publishing. But plenty of Kindle authors earn five or six figures without blogging at all. As Julianne said, it's a very individual thing. If it would be a necessary evil for you, you are less likely to be successful. Fortunately, you don't need a blog to have a successful career as a self-published author.


I confess I am blogging about my Kindle Scout campaign right now - on it's last day now!!
This is post #5 - Check it out here and feel free to go back to post #1 - 
https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/2017/09/28/hot-and-trending-last-day-quickie/
Oh and if you get this please nominate while it's still live - thanks!:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H


----------



## [email protected]

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, it's Thursday and I am running late.
> 
> Now, let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Alice Through the Glass Darkly by Hargrove Perth


Hey Steve,
Thanks again for your list. YES The Happy Hammock has one day left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H
BUT thanks to you and others like you I have achieved the Hot & Trending List!! Wish me luck. 
Also, as before, still blogging about my journey. Here is post #5. https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/2017/09/28/hot-and-trending-last-day-quickie/
Best wishes,
Kathrin Lake
Thanks again and see you online.


----------



## emmaryan

Paranorma1 said:


> That's awesome! Were you running a price promotion at the time? (If I remember correctly, the more expensive the book, the more expensive the BookBub promotion is ... "free" being the cheapest to promote.) I've never made it to the point of having enough cash or the book profile to bother applying. I've heard they're very picky about what they select. Plus, they tend to be extra pricey in my categories. I've never been sure I would actually make back my investment, but good for you!
> 
> Thanks,
> CJ


Kindle Press bought the ad. I don't usually pay to promote that book cuz I figure that's their job. They were running at 99 cents.

BTW, does anyone know if you can apply for a BookBub ad for a new book you're launching or does it need to be an older book with reviews?


----------



## lincolnjcole

emmaryan said:


> Kindle Press bought the ad. I don't usually pay to promote that book cuz I figure that's their job. They were running at 99 cents.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if you can apply for a BookBub ad for a new book you're launching or does it need to be an older book with reviews?


You can apply and they definitely take new books sometimes, but in general reviews is better.


----------



## JDMatheny

[email protected] said:


> Hey Steve,
> Thanks again for your list. YES The Happy Hammock has one day left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H
> BUT thanks to you and others like you I have achieved the Hot & Trending List!! Wish me luck.
> Also, as before, still blogging about my journey. Here is post #5. https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/2017/09/28/hot-and-trending-last-day-quickie/
> Best wishes,
> Kathrin Lake
> Thanks again and see you online.


I'm looking forward to reading this, Kathrin. What I read of the excerpt was really intriguing and somewhat reminiscent of my own journey. Curious to know what little town you refer to as I'm planning on spending my winter in Mexico


----------



## emmaryan

lincolnjcole said:


> I hope so!
> 
> One thing about switching. If you use instafreebie you get 30 percent off with mailerlite anyway which basically makes instafreebie free. Both work really well together!


do you know about book cave? they seem to do everything instafreebie does, only for free.


----------



## XCulletto

Just saw another book, Ghost Star, was selected. Love to see some sci-fi represented--congratulations!


----------



## A.M. Manay

Hello, all.  I'm new around here.  I'm enjoying reading back through the thread and soaking up your collective wisdom.  I'm mulling over making a Kindle Scout attempt with my next novel, a YA high fantasy, currently being revised.  I've already published a supernatural new adult series via KDP.  Thanks much for having me!
PS-- Hi, Lincoln!


----------



## TheJackDublin

lincolnjcole said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping for 40% by the end of the first week! Huge ambitions lmao!


You'll have my review - I started The Everett Exorcism today and if the pacing stays as strong as it starts (I have no doubt it will) then I'll finish it on one of the five flights I have scheduled in the next 7 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

XCulletto said:


> Just saw another book, Ghost Star, was selected. Love to see some sci-fi represented--congratulations!


Thanks, XCulletto! And thanks to everyone for your support!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Roger Eschbacher said:


> Thanks, XCulletto! And thanks to everyone for your support!


So happy to hear the good news! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thank God for Friday!

Now, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
2 days left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
2 days left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
2 days left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
3 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
3 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
6 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
6 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
6 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
7 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
7 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
7 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
10 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
13 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
13 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
14 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
20 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
20 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
20 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
20 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
21 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
23 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_Start writing no matter what! The water does not flow until the faucet is turned on. - Louis L'amour_


----------



## Kimjwest

Roger Eschbacher said:


> Thanks, XCulletto! And thanks to everyone for your support!


Congrats for Ghost Star!
Great news; can't wait to read more about the Nell.

It looks like all the winning campaigns since Black Web got informed in less than 7 days. All the ones that didn't make the list went over that


----------



## Elle Emery

lincolnjcole said:


> NP at all. I'm actually working (slowly) on a blog post that explains using mailerlite automation. It will cover basically this in greater detail.
> 
> ----
> 
> Basically, my mailing list works like this:
> 
> 1) People sign up (through my mailing list or instafreebie or other sources)
> 2) Welcome sequence...5 emails...1 and 2 free books, 3 silly information about me, 4 request review and talk about more books, 5 offer to join my book review team and get free copies in exchange for reviews.
> 3) when people join that team, they get offers for free copies, and downloading the copy adds to a list, and after 21 days those lists ask the people for their reviews (and then send weekly reminders to leave review)
> 4) once people finish the welcome sequence, they get added to a 'completed welcome sequence' list, and that's where i send my bi-monthly custom emails to talk about new projects, what I'm working on, sales I'm running, and more.
> 
> Important features: Every single one of my five welcome emails includes one or two EXTRA links to opt out of my list and receive no more emails. Basically, what this means is that every person who signs up opts in, opts in again, and then has a sequence that makes it easy to opt out. This cuts down DRAMATICALLY on spam complaints (some people just like to report everything spam) and makes it easy if someone complains for me to prove that the subscriber was non-sensical and a jerk rather than actually receiving spam (after all, I gave them 7-8 chances to NOT be a member of my list that only sends emails every two months).
> 
> Then, all I have to do now is find people. I promote instafreebie group giveaways, join mailing list builders, and run giveaways to put people onto my list, and then if they come through to the other side I know they are a fairly good subscriber. If not, no big deal because I only want good subscribers anyway. All I do now is send my bi-monthly emails to the COMPLETION list to promote book launches and promotions (I usually schedule them about a month in advance, too, so there is very little to do during the actual process).
> 
> ---
> 
> Note, I also have 2-4 other mailing lists I operate for things like my kpreading.com website for kindle scout selected novels and other things, and they function slightly differently.
> 
> Building automation isn't easy, but basically now I can take time off from everything I do and I KNOW that new readers who find my lists will be funneled into various sub-lists and categories automatically that will:
> 
> 1) get me regular new reviews
> 2) promote me and my books
> 3) entertain readers with exclusive content
> 4) and more.
> 
> I'm up to 13.2k subscribers on my main list, 9k on my completion list (I recently got a rash of about 4k new people who are still going through the welcome list) and various numbers in other lists. My kpreading list is close to breaking 1k and it has only existed since the beginning of this month. It also means I get regular traffic to my website, amazon pages, and more just by people browsing at different stages of my automation.
> 
> It's also how, with my book launch of The Everett Exorcism, I have 400 people who have downloaded copies who will receive reminder emails on launch day and the week after to leave their review! Instead of just giving out copies to people and hoping they remember to leave a review, I know they will get reminded during the day, and I don't have to do a thing!


You da real MVP! Thank you so much for all that you contribute, I have found so much useful info here. ❤


----------



## lincolnjcole

Elle Emery said:


> You da real MVP! Thank you so much for all that you contribute, I have found so much useful info here. ❤


NP at all!


----------



## JPGrider1

lincolnjcole said:


> NP at all. I'm actually working (slowly) on a blog post that explains using mailerlite automation. It will cover basically this in greater detail.
> 
> ----
> 
> Basically, my mailing list works like this:
> 
> 1) People sign up (through my mailing list or instafreebie or other sources)
> 2) Welcome sequence...5 emails...1 and 2 free books, 3 silly information about me, 4 request review and talk about more books, 5 offer to join my book review team and get free copies in exchange for reviews.
> 3) when people join that team, they get offers for free copies, and downloading the copy adds to a list, and after 21 days those lists ask the people for their reviews (and then send weekly reminders to leave review)
> 4) once people finish the welcome sequence, they get added to a 'completed welcome sequence' list, and that's where i send my bi-monthly custom emails to talk about new projects, what I'm working on, sales I'm running, and more.
> 
> Important features: Every single one of my five welcome emails includes one or two EXTRA links to opt out of my list and receive no more emails. Basically, what this means is that every person who signs up opts in, opts in again, and then has a sequence that makes it easy to opt out. This cuts down DRAMATICALLY on spam complaints (some people just like to report everything spam) and makes it easy if someone complains for me to prove that the subscriber was non-sensical and a jerk rather than actually receiving spam (after all, I gave them 7-8 chances to NOT be a member of my list that only sends emails every two months).
> 
> Then, all I have to do now is find people. I promote instafreebie group giveaways, join mailing list builders, and run giveaways to put people onto my list, and then if they come through to the other side I know they are a fairly good subscriber. If not, no big deal because I only want good subscribers anyway. All I do now is send my bi-monthly emails to the COMPLETION list to promote book launches and promotions (I usually schedule them about a month in advance, too, so there is very little to do during the actual process).
> 
> ---
> 
> Note, I also have 2-4 other mailing lists I operate for things like my kpreading.com website for kindle scout selected novels and other things, and they function slightly differently.
> 
> Building automation isn't easy, but basically now I can take time off from everything I do and I KNOW that new readers who find my lists will be funneled into various sub-lists and categories automatically that will:
> 
> 1) get me regular new reviews
> 2) promote me and my books
> 3) entertain readers with exclusive content
> 4) and more.
> 
> I'm up to 13.2k subscribers on my main list, 9k on my completion list (I recently got a rash of about 4k new people who are still going through the welcome list) and various numbers in other lists. My kpreading list is close to breaking 1k and it has only existed since the beginning of this month. It also means I get regular traffic to my website, amazon pages, and more just by people browsing at different stages of my automation.
> 
> It's also how, with my book launch of The Everett Exorcism, I have 400 people who have downloaded copies who will receive reminder emails on launch day and the week after to leave their review! Instead of just giving out copies to people and hoping they remember to leave a review, I know they will get reminded during the day, and I don't have to do a thing!


I'm kind of new here, but where is your blog? I'd love to read the above in more detail (even though there is much detail in what you just wrote). I'm the type that needs to be walked-through everything before it sticks in my brain, so if you could provide your blog link, I can look for this post. Thanks.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JPGrider1 said:


> I'm kind of new here, but where is your blog? I'd love to read the above in more detail (even though there is much detail in what you just wrote). I'm the type that needs to be walked-through everything before it sticks in my brain, so if you could provide your blog link, I can look for this post. Thanks.


Lol, I haven't actually written that post yet (this was just a preview of what the post WILL contain when I find time to write it!) but I do have a lot of other topics I've covered that might be helpful.

Click here to view my author resources blog.

Click here to view all of the author topics I've written about.


----------



## JPGrider1

lincolnjcole said:


> Lol, I haven't actually written that post yet (this was just a preview of what the post WILL contain when I find time to write it!) but I do have a lot of other topics I've covered that might be helpful.
> 
> Click here to view my author resources blog.
> 
> Click here to view all of the author topics I've written about.


Thank you, Lincoln. I'll take a look right now


----------



## lewg

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome! Tons of great stuff here!


Thanks. I'm looking forward to learning a lot from this forum.


----------



## A.M. Manay

JPGrider1 said:


> Thank you, Lincoln. I'll take a look right now


It is a super helpful blog. Very insightful.


----------



## lincolnjcole

A.M. Manay said:


> It is a super helpful blog. Very insightful.


Thanks! I'm constantly trying to improve it so if you have any suggestions let me know!


----------



## lewg

ID Johnson said:


> Think of how great your next KS campaign will be now that you have all of this information--if you ever decided to do it again. I'm in my second campaign right now and it's so different than my first. There is also a thread for rejected books that has lots of information as well. Hopefully, you wont need it! Good luck on your last day!


Absolutely! I will be all that much more informed and the wiser when it comes to my next campaign. Good luck with your current campaign; I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

I've been impressed with the books I've seen chosen thus far. I'm really looking forward to reading Ghost Star. It appears to be very well written.


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks so much! BTW, if anyone is interested in getting a ARC copy of the book for reviews, please let me know! I'm passing them out now (within the 30 day line of launch!) and will gladly give anyone here a copy!
> 
> You can reach me at
> 
> [email protected]


Hi Lincoln, got mine. I'm thrilled to read but a few weeks out on posting a review as I'm swamped with reviews right now. Hope you don't mind. Wishing you the best of luck on launch!!!


----------



## Nikki Landis Author

lincolnjcole said:


> Not a huge deal overall, but keep in mind that the indie authors who make six figure annual incomes rely heavily on THEIR lists to keep readers informed about new book launches.


Excellent info as always. Thank you for sharing!

I tend to lurk more than post but always appreciate the level of insight and knowledge from this group. Top 3 nominated as usual.


----------



## Jill James

Filled my 3 nomination spaces. Some great looking books coming up.

Congrats to Ghost Star!!


----------



## ID Johnson

lewg said:


> Good luck with your current campaign; I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you!

And Congrats to Roger! So glad to see KS picking more books this month--especially awesome ones like Ghost Star! Can't wait to get my free copy!


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Thank you, all! I walked around in a daze yesterday. Very exciting!

Roger


----------



## Paranorma1

Kimjwest said:


> Congrats for Ghost Star!
> Great news; can't wait to read more about the Nell.
> 
> It looks like all the winning campaigns since Black Web got informed in less than 7 days. All the ones that didn't make the list went over that


Yes! Very exciting to see some movement and have someone else's KS campaign meet with success! Congrats to Roger! I do find it a little odd that notification is taking longer for the rejections than for the acceptances. Wouldn't it make more sense for books not making the cut to be decided early on and ones being accepted to take a little more time? Maybe not.

Either way -- good news that another book has been added to the KS list!


----------



## HeyImBen

Roger, congratulations on Ghost Star being selected for publication! Can’t wait to get my copy. I will say that the waiting room is tense today. A limed up Corona and my last day at the beach isn’t even helping. It does seem weird that books not making the cut take longer than selected ones.

Nominated Hagar’s Mother, Sarah Todd,and Unclaimed Baggage. Best of luck!


----------



## Kimjwest

Paranorma1 said:


> Yes! Very exciting to see some movement and have someone else's KS campaign meet with success! Congrats to Roger! I do find it a little odd that notification is taking longer for the rejections than for the acceptances. Wouldn't it make more sense for books not making the cut to be decided early on and ones being accepted to take a little more time? Maybe not.
> 
> Either way -- good news that another book has been added to the KS list!


Perhaps there is a first line selection process that the Chosen Ones pass. Then the iffy ones go through another second/third line review process, thus taking longer. I'm just shocked with some of the big horses they've passed on recently like Darwin Project and others.

Anyway, good luck to the next three; nominations done.


----------



## Cecelia

It sounds like an exciting day on KS. I am tweaking _All For Love_ slightly, because while I do have confidence in my writing - beta reader responses have given me some ideas.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Cecelia said:


> It sounds like an exciting day on KS. I am tweaking _All For Love_ slightly, because while I do have confidence in my writing - beta reader responses have given me some ideas.


Don't you love beta readers? There's always at least one that sets me on some revision that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Cecelia

A.M. Manay said:


> Don't you love beta readers? There's always at least one that sets me on some revision that makes a huge difference.


A friend once told me to ignore criticism from someone who was outside my 'target audience'. I said that feedback from even the toughest person to please was handy.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Cecelia said:


> A friend once told me to ignore criticism from someone who was outside my 'target audience'. I said that feedback from even the toughest person to please was handy.


I agree. I think it's useful to have both target audience feedback and "other people" feedback. My first series has vampires, etc., something my husband, for example, would never read normally. But he still had useful feedback for me.


----------



## chloegarner

HeyImBen said:


> Roger, congratulations on Ghost Star being selected for publication! Can't wait to get my copy. I will say that the waiting room is tense today. A limed up Corona and my last day at the beach isn't even helping. It does seem weird that books not making the cut take longer than selected ones.
> 
> Nominated Hagar's Mother, Sarah Todd,and Unclaimed Baggage. Best of luck!


Thanks, Ben! My first campaign I obsessed myself sick. This one has been a lot more fun, even if my middle slump was getting low enough that it concerned me some days. I've got a bunch of stuff coming up, though, that's kept me busy - a release, a preorder, and an appearance in an anthology in October! - which has also kept me sane. Just a couple of days left for Sarah Todd. Finished the sequel this month on the off chance something happens in a big way with this one, though I don't think I would put a second-in-series into KS by itself, and I would think long and hard about doing it even if they picked up the first.

Appreciate the quality of conversation on this thread. I check in daily, even though I don't ever have anything to add. The KS experts (and launch pros) are a lot more informed than I am, at this stage, and I appreciate getting to catch up on what they've been chatting about. Congrats to the books that broke the ice and started getting acceptances again - romance isn't my thing, but Harvey Church and Ghost Star both have fantastic packaging. Kudos!

Good luck to those of you waiting on your replies, and to the rest headed toward the end of campaigns. Good publishing, either way!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Yay! A space opera (_Ghost Star_) finally made it. The curse is gone. 

Nominated:

_Sarah Todd
Hagar's Mother
The Taro Wish_

I really like the the cover of _Sarah Todd_. It pops and definitely gives off all the right vibes for the story.


----------



## emmaryan

HeyImBen said:


> Roger, congratulations on Ghost Star being selected for publication! Can't wait to get my copy. I will say that the waiting room is tense today. A limed up Corona and my last day at the beach isn't even helping. It does seem weird that books not making the cut take longer than selected ones.
> 
> Nominated Hagar's Mother, Sarah Todd,and Unclaimed Baggage. Best of luck!


thanks so much! hoping to log a few more h&t hours before the end. good luck with the waiting!


----------



## Adam_T

[email protected] said:


> Hey Steve,
> Thanks again for your list. YES The Happy Hammock has one day left: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6RZV8XHY3K9H
> BUT thanks to you and others like you I have achieved the Hot & Trending List!! Wish me luck.
> Also, as before, still blogging about my journey. Here is post #5. https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/2017/09/28/hot-and-trending-last-day-quickie/
> Best wishes,
> Kathrin Lake
> Thanks again and see you online.


Congrats on H&T, I have zero hours on it, and I keep reading these stories about people on it for '90%' of the time. Like really?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've got errands to run and some writing to get to.

So, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
1 day left  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
1 day left  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
1 day left  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
2 days left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
2 days left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
5 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
5 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
5 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
6 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
6 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
6 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
9 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
12 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
12 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
13 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
19 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
19 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
19 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
19 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
20 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
20 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
22 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_To be a champ you have to believe in yourself when NOBODY else will! - Sugar Ray Robinson_


----------



## Variath

Nominated "Hagar's Mother" and "Sarah Todd"- Best of luck to Jim Nelson and Chloe Garner.


----------



## XCulletto

Adam_Nox said:


> Congrats on H&T, I have zero hours on it, and I keep reading these stories about people on it for '90%' of the time. Like really?


I've been struggling with that too. Not sure how H&T is calculated. Is it new nominations each book receives for that hour? I know I'm getting support from friends and family, but it isn't a mass coordinated effort--nominations trickle in randomly. Or perhaps it's overall nominations? But if so, you wouldn't think 'New books' would be on as much.... Not sure how views factor in, but I feel like I'm getting plenty. However it works, H&T continues to elude me. 

Top 3 nominated.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## lincolnjcole

One interesting thing that a published author from Scout noticed and pointed out...

On KDP dashboard, there used to be a link to kindle scout for authors to submit their books for publication.

It's gone.

No clue if this means the program is winding down or dying out. Take it for what you will, but Kindle Scout isn't promoted on the KDP dashboard anywhere anymore.


----------



## DianneBeale

*Just thought this might help others who missed it ...

"How does a book become 'Hot & Trending?' Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly" (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topicId=A3PLXAIW89C9W5).*


----------



## Adam_T

lincolnjcole said:


> One interesting thing that a published author from Scout noticed and pointed out...
> 
> On KDP dashboard, there used to be a link to kindle scout for authors to submit their books for publication.
> 
> It's gone.
> 
> No clue if this means the program is winding down or dying out. Take it for what you will, but Kindle Scout isn't promoted on the KDP dashboard anywhere anymore.


I wonder if they are finding that many of the books just aren't magically performing for them without much marketing. Sigh, Amazon...

Or maybe they will convert it to a more traditional publishing system.

I never actually noticed that link though.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Got my nominations in for Matters of the Heart, Sarah Todd, The Magic Christmas Train, and Unclaimed Baggage.  Best of luck, all!


----------



## A.M. Manay

C. J. Sears said:


> Yay! A space opera (_Ghost Star_) finally made it. The curse is gone.
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> _Sarah Todd
> Hagar's Mother
> The Taro Wish_
> 
> I really like the the cover of _Sarah Todd_. It pops and definitely gives off all the right vibes for the story.


Agreed. I thought the whole thing was excellent: great cover, great tag line, great blurb. Well done, Chloe Garner.


----------



## chloegarner

A.M. Manay said:


> Agreed. I thought the whole thing was excellent: great cover, great tag line, great blurb. Well done, Chloe Garner.


Wow, thank you both. I'm really excited about this one, trying to do everything right. Appreciate it - so much.


----------



## Alan Felyk

After watching authors try to peddle their books on Twitter and Facebook for more than six years, I have concluded that most people ignore tweets/posts that feature book covers accompanied with a plea to buy or support. I've seen some authors post themes and excerpts in colored blocks, but I personally haven't seen a sustained effort from anybody to keep posting them for any length of time. And since repetition is the bane of social media, I think new messages are key.

As I prepare my novel for its 30-day run on Kindle Scout, I wanted to develop a sustained technique that could run on Twitter and Facebook across the entire campaign. I spent a bunch of hours developing 60 visual excerpt blocks that I plan to post (two per day) during the KS period. I went through my book and wound up with 91. Some will get chopped because they're not great visually, others because they're not great textually. You can click on the link and see the blocks. They generally run in reverse chronological order. (PixTeller has no way of sorting your designs that way, and when I updated something, it went to the top of the list.) And if anybody wants to cast any positive and negative votes on them, please feel free to do so. Having been married twice, I am no stranger to criticism.

https://pixteller.com/AlanFelyk


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Hello, Scouters! Wishing you all the best of luck in your campaigns.

For those of you who followed my KS campaign for Ersha's Revenge, I wanted to let you know it will be going on sale on Amazon (Kindle Edition) for $.99 10/1-10/8 http://amzn.to/2vCAdTb . Unfortunately, KS didn't seem to do anything for me in the way of promotion. ER isn't doing any better than the first book in the series which I personally promoted. At least the reviews trickling in for both books seem to be exceptionally positive. In any case, if you are interested in reading, this week is your best/least expensive time to buy.

Feel free to RT the following link:

https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/914329760225935360

THANKS!
DMC


----------



## Paranorma1

Adam_Nox said:


> Congrats on H&T, I have zero hours on it, and I keep reading these stories about people on it for '90%' of the time. Like really?


Adam, I'm right there with you. When people talk about having logged "only" a hundred hours or so in H&T, I'm like  ... I'd kill for that -- not literally, of course . My time in H&T has been nonexistent. But I didn't run a single ad, and the extent of my "campaigning" has been via Facebook and my blog. Even with those, I felt guilty plugging my KS campaign too much.

Live and learn. Maybe I'll do something differently if I try another KS campaign in the future. Still another six long days until this one is over. Seems like an eternity at this point!

CJ


----------



## corrieg

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself to you guys. I've been reading parts of this thread the last week or so and it's amazing, both in tone and helpfulness! I have a romance book starting its Scout campaign tomorrow, and I just got the email for it's launch. This is my first time, so I'm trying to not get totally obsessive, but I'm not sure I'm going to succeed. Reading so many experiences has been incredibly helpful. And since I don't have much audience to pull in (most of my mailing list is scifi readers), my hopes are only moderate. 
I'll go nominate some stories. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday morning and I am up before the sunrise.

So, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Hagar's Mother by Jim Nelson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Sarah Todd by Chloe Garner
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Taro Wish by A.J. Miah
LAST DAY LEFT!  Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan
1 day left  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
1 day left  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
4 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
4 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
4 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
5 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
5 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
5 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
8 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
11 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
11 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
12 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
18 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
18 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
18 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
18 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
19 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
19 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
21 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
29 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_"If you wait for inspiration to write you're not a writer, you're a waiter!" - Dan Poynter_


----------



## Kimjwest

Paranorma1 said:


> Adam, I'm right there with you. When people talk about having logged "only" a hundred hours or so in H&T, I'm like  ... I'd kill for that -- not literally, of course . My time in H&T has been nonexistent. But I didn't run a single ad, and the extent of my "campaigning" has been via Facebook and my blog. Even with those, I felt guilty plugging my KS campaign too much.
> 
> Live and learn. Maybe I'll do something differently if I try another KS campaign in the future. Still another six long days until this one is over. Seems like an eternity at this point!
> 
> CJ


 I got on H&T for 9 days just through Goodreads. If you join Goodreads and join groups in your genre, you might get some support. I'm in the waiting room for a final decision; with 8 days passed, the writing is on the wall, so I'm busy preparing for a KDP launch because one of my Goodreads supporters who runs a large group is mailing me everyday to find out if I'm ready to launch since the group members are contacting her about my book. So if you can't do paid promos, join Goodreads, friend request people in your genre and join groups. Since my campaign ended I get at least 3 or 4 messages from Goodreads every day from people asking if the book is now available. There are other paid promos that will get you onto H&T if you read back in the thread. But Goodreads was bought by Amazon so it's a nice free way to promote and interact with your readers.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Since my three non slots are full, I signed into my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Unclaimed Baggage by Emma Ryan

Good luck!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Elle Emery

Alan Felyk said:


> After watching authors try to peddle their books on Twitter and Facebook for more than six years, I have concluded that most people ignore tweets/posts that feature book covers accompanied with a plea to buy or support. I've seen some authors post themes and excerpts in colored blocks, but I personally haven't seen a sustained effort from anybody to keep posting them for any length of time. And since repetition is the bane of social media, I think new messages are key.
> 
> As I prepare my novel for its 30-day run on Kindle Scout, I wanted to develop a sustained technique that could run on Twitter and Facebook across the entire campaign. I spent a bunch of hours developing 60 visual excerpt blocks that I plan to post (two per day) during the KS period. I went through my book and wound up with 91. Some will get chopped because they're not great visually, others because they're not great textually. You can click on the link and see the blocks. They generally run in reverse chronological order. (PixTeller has no way of sorting your designs that way, and when I updated something, it went to the top of the list.) And if anybody wants to cast any positive and negative votes on them, please feel free to do so. Having been married twice, I am no stranger to criticism.
> 
> https://pixteller.com/AlanFelyk


Good planning! I looked through them and the ones that caught my eye were the ones that had dark backgrounds and haunting/mystical photos, like the bluish hand touching the window with the droplets. The ones I didn't care for were ones that had writing on top of the image. It looked like those late 90's websites or MySpace, kind of (out)dated. If you want to catch people's attention, think of movie posters with the blue and orange contrasts. (Google "movie posters blue orange" and you'll see what I'm talking about.) &#128515;

The excerpts were okay, but they need to be shorter, I think, like taglines. People have short attention spans, especially on social media.

I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## XCulletto

corrieg said:


> Hi, just wanted to introduce myself to you guys. I've been reading parts of this thread the last week or so and it's amazing, both in tone and helpfulness! I have a romance book starting its Scout campaign tomorrow, and I just got the email for it's launch. This is my first time, so I'm trying to not get totally obsessive, but I'm not sure I'm going to succeed. Reading so many experiences has been incredibly helpful. And since I don't have much audience to pull in (most of my mailing list is scifi readers), my hopes are only moderate.
> I'll go nominate some stories. Nice to meet you all.


Hi Corrie!
I've just finished reading the excerpt of "The Rise and Fall of Jane". I love your prose, and as a fan of Jane Eyre, I find the premise intriguing. I'll be nominating for sure. Good luck with the campaign!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Just popping in to say list folks nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting on news!  

Ghost at the College had a couple good days this week thanks to a reminder email to my mailing list.  Overall, this campaign is very mediocre.  Better than my first three campaigns, but not as strong as my last couple.  I expect it's partly because it's a sequel and partly because I've slacked off on Facebook and Twitter for this one.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Just popping in to say list folks nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting on news!
> 
> Ghost at the College had a couple good days this week thanks to a reminder email to my mailing list. Overall, this campaign is very mediocre. Better than my first three campaigns, but not as strong as my last couple. I expect it's partly because it's a sequel and partly because I've slacked off on Facebook and Twitter for this one.


I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just try to have fun with the campaign and remember that there is life after kindle scout!


----------



## Alan Felyk

Elle Emery said:


> Good planning! I looked through them and the ones that caught my eye were the ones that had dark backgrounds and haunting/mystical photos, like the bluish hand touching the window with the droplets. The ones I didn't care for were ones that had writing on top of the image. It looked like those late 90's websites or MySpace, kind of (out)dated. If you want to catch people's attention, think of movie posters with the blue and orange contrasts. (Google "movie posters blue orange" and you'll see what I'm talking about.) &#128515;
> 
> The excerpts were okay, but they need to be shorter, I think, like taglines. People have short attention spans, especially on social media.
> 
> I hope this helps and good luck!


Thanks so much for the feedback, Elle. I'm inclined to agree with you. I treated this project like a first draft--cull possible excerpts and merge them with images and backgrounds that might work. I knew I would have an excess, so I figured I could easily trim one-third of them. I'm not an artist by any stretch of the imagination--I was hoping that I could accidentally construct some viable ones through trial and error. The hardest thing about excerpts is that is like joining the middle of a conversation between two other people. Tough to establish context from just a few lines. I'll rework a bunch of them with a more critical eye and try to arrive on the best 60. Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## corrieg

XCulletto said:


> Hi Corrie!
> I've just finished reading the excerpt of "The Rise and Fall of Jane". I love your prose, and as a fan of Jane Eyre, I find the premise intriguing. I'll be nominating for sure. Good luck with the campaign!


Thanks XCulleto! I really appreciate the encouragement. &#128513;


----------



## emmaryan

off to the Kindle Scout waiting room... thanks to all who nominated Unclaimed Baggage. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnnMPratley

lincolnjcole said:


> One interesting thing that a published author from Scout noticed and pointed out...
> 
> On KDP dashboard, there used to be a link to kindle scout for authors to submit their books for publication.
> 
> It's gone.
> 
> No clue if this means the program is winding down or dying out. Take it for what you will, but Kindle Scout isn't promoted on the KDP dashboard anywhere anymore.


Well, I think they recently brought out a new writing 'competition' type thing, didn't they? I haven't looked at it, but perhaps they are winding KS down and going to only use the new one?


----------



## AnnMPratley

Alan Felyk said:


> After watching authors try to peddle their books on Twitter and Facebook for more than six years, I have concluded that most people ignore tweets/posts that feature book covers accompanied with a plea to buy or support. I've seen some authors post themes and excerpts in colored blocks, but I personally haven't seen a sustained effort from anybody to keep posting them for any length of time. And since repetition is the bane of social media, I think new messages are key.
> 
> As I prepare my novel for its 30-day run on Kindle Scout, I wanted to develop a sustained technique that could run on Twitter and Facebook across the entire campaign. I spent a bunch of hours developing 60 visual excerpt blocks that I plan to post (two per day) during the KS period. I went through my book and wound up with 91. Some will get chopped because they're not great visually, others because they're not great textually. You can click on the link and see the blocks. They generally run in reverse chronological order. (PixTeller has no way of sorting your designs that way, and when I updated something, it went to the top of the list.) And if anybody wants to cast any positive and negative votes on them, please feel free to do so. Having been married twice, I am no stranger to criticism.
> 
> https://pixteller.com/AlanFelyk


Wowza, Alan! I just looked through your page of post images - how incredible!! You did all those yourself? I really love the diversity of all of them. Fantastic stuff. You inspire me!


----------



## lmsorrell

Alan Felyk said:


> After watching authors try to peddle their books on Twitter and Facebook for more than six years, I have concluded that most people ignore tweets/posts that feature book covers accompanied with a plea to buy or support. I've seen some authors post themes and excerpts in colored blocks, but I personally haven't seen a sustained effort from anybody to keep posting them for any length of time. And since repetition is the bane of social media, I think new messages are key.
> 
> As I prepare my novel for its 30-day run on Kindle Scout, I wanted to develop a sustained technique that could run on Twitter and Facebook across the entire campaign. I spent a bunch of hours developing 60 visual excerpt blocks that I plan to post (two per day) during the KS period. I went through my book and wound up with 91. Some will get chopped because they're not great visually, others because they're not great textually. You can click on the link and see the blocks. They generally run in reverse chronological order. (PixTeller has no way of sorting your designs that way, and when I updated something, it went to the top of the list.) And if anybody wants to cast any positive and negative votes on them, please feel free to do so. Having been married twice, I am no stranger to criticism.
> 
> https://pixteller.com/AlanFelyk


Hey Alan! This is a great idea! This sounds like a lot of fun to do, too. Lx


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning and I have got a full day shift coming up.

So, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Magic Christmas Train by Jina Bacarr
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Peacewoods by Ignatius Variath
3 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
3 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
4 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
4 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
4 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
7 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
10 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
10 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
11 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
17 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
17 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
17 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
17 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
18 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
18 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
20 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
21 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
28 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_"You can't wait for inspiration. You have to go out after it with a club!" - Jack London_


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

emmaryan said:


> off to the Kindle Scout waiting room... thanks to all who nominated Unclaimed Baggage. Fingers crossed!


Good luck - I voted for you~


----------



## ID Johnson

emmaryan said:


> off to the Kindle Scout waiting room... thanks to all who nominated Unclaimed Baggage. Fingers crossed!


Hoping for good news for you soon!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Adam_Nox said:


> Congrats on H&T, I have zero hours on it, and I keep reading these stories about people on it for '90%' of the time. Like really?


I've been living by the code of not obsessing (except at the beginning) and when I started to go up and down in H&T I was kind-of relieved thinking "okay, this is normal" and I hadn't looked at it for days. Then this:










Not trying to make a humblebrag either, just emphasising that I have to remember this means _nothing _and now I have to work especially hard to not keep looking at the stats, especially as my book doesn't necessarily slot directly into the KS categories.

I did some promotion at first, then when it started to wane I started setting up my mailing list campaigns, and around the same time a few other promos that I set up at the beginning of the month came to fruition, so it's been pleasant viewing, mostly.

Starting to prep for KDP launch too, though. Trying to decide on KU or not. If I fail, I'll going to have to hold my enthusiasm for publishing in check as I know, know, KNOW I'll need 3-4 in the series ready before book #1 goes live. Problem is, I have a REALLY itchy trigger finger.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ADDavies said:


> I've been living by the code of not obsessing (except at the beginning) and when I started to go up and down in H&T I was kind-of relieved thinking "okay, this is normal" and I hadn't looked at it for days. Then this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to make a humblebrag either, just emphasising that I have to remember this means _nothing _and now I have to work especially hard to not keep looking at the stats, especially as my book doesn't necessarily slot directly into the KS categories.
> 
> I did some promotion at first, then when it started to wane I started setting up my mailing list campaigns, and around the same time a few other promos that I set up at the beginning of the month came to fruition, so it's been pleasant viewing, mostly.
> 
> Starting to prep for KDP launch too, though. Trying to decide on KU or not. If I fail, I'll going to have to hold my enthusiasm for publishing in check as I know, know, KNOW I'll need 3-4 in the series ready before book #1 goes live. Problem is, I have a REALLY itchy trigger finger.


Cool. Good luck with the book launch either way. Only a couple of days to go!


----------



## SamuelGately

Hi All, 
Been great to see so much info on the Kindle Scout experience in one place.
My fantasy book THE FIRE EYE REFUGEE has been up for a couple days. _A spy must face her past or die in exile._ 
I'd love to be added to the list maintained here and would welcome any votes or guidance.
Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/QHODJYCJMCO1
Cheers!
Sam


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnnMPratley said:


> Well, I think they recently brought out a new writing 'competition' type thing, didn't they? I haven't looked at it, but perhaps they are winding KS down and going to only use the new one?


I can only speculate, but it may be what KS wants is a somewhat smaller group of submissions. Maybe they were getting more than they could comfortably handle.

The competitions so far have been exclusive to one country (the current one is for India). Anyone can submit, but still it seems an odd focus as a Kindle Scout replacement. If the powers that be really wanted to go back to a contest model, I would think something broader, like the old Breakthrough Novel Awards, would be what they go with. (Not necessarily the structure, but certainly the inclusiveness, rather than focusing on one national market.)

Anyway, I'm not going to worry until the "Submit Your Book" link on the Scout page goes dead.


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Bill Hiatt said:
 

> I can only speculate, but it may be what KS wants is a somewhat smaller group of submissions. Maybe they were getting more than they could comfortably handle.


Maybe they just figured the KS model isn't what they hoped it would be. If the H&T or feedback is irrelevant then why not just use the typical gatekeeper model from the trad world? If it isn't generating the necessary revenue perhaps the team running it was replaced and the replacements made the case that they couldn't make it a success as a crowdsourced venture?

Their movie studio tried this and that pretty much sunk back to the hollywood standard of closed submissions with a bit of lip service to the "open" submissions forum that remains. They do a bit of crowd sourcing with their TV pilots, but that's about all that remains from the original model.

Whatever the outcome, let's hope it's a way into the Amazon algos for those who succeed there.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ADDavies- Great stats!  Whether you get selected or not, you should have a terrific launch!


----------



## Alan Felyk

AnnMPratley said:


> Wowza, Alan! I just looked through your page of post images - how incredible!! You did all those yourself? I really love the diversity of all of them. Fantastic stuff. You inspire me!


Thanks so much, Ann. Yes, I did manage to struggle through this task by myself. When it comes to art design, I feel like a drunken Tom Waits trying to sing Pavarotti on karaoke night. I highly recommend PixTeller for this kind of thing because it's very simple to use for the graphically challenged. The real question is whether the excerpt blocks will make any difference to a Twitter crowd that is desensitized to book advertising. My novel is a science fiction/fantasy, romance, and humor blend, and I hope to pick a good excerpt mix that reflects those different genres.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ADDavies said:


> Maybe they just figured the KS model isn't what they hoped it would be. If the H&T or feedback is irrelevant then why not just use the typical gatekeeper model from the trad world? If it isn't generating the necessary revenue perhaps the team running it was replaced and the replacements made the case that they couldn't make it a success as a crowdsourced venture?
> 
> Their movie studio tried this and that pretty much sunk back to the hollywood standard of closed submissions with a bit of lip service to the "open" submissions forum that remains. They do a bit of crowd sourcing with their TV pilots, but that's about all that remains from the original model.
> 
> Whatever the outcome, let's hope it's a way into the Amazon algos for those who succeed there.


Excellent questions! I think the answer is that the crowd-sourcing is really just an attempt to generate buzz. Does it draw some people into the Amazon ecosystem? Probably. Does it make it easier to get reviews for new Kindle Press titles? Probably. In any case, the nominators are a convenient list of people to send free copies to, a way of building also bought lists fast, etc. It certainly also makes a difference for an eventual self published release for rejected books, though I'm certain that's not what Amazon was thinking when they designed it.

Did Amazon ever intend it to be genuinely crowd sourced? Possibly, but even the earliest verbiage always left final decision in the hands of the editors, as one might expect. Also, because we don't see most of the stats, it's hard to know how much impact they have. Maybe they aren't completely irrelevant.

As far as Amazon Studios is concerned, the site still looks pretty much the same way it did when it first opened. There are still "submit script" buttons all over the place. (If they've sunk back to closed submissions, they are certainly hiding it well!) I also still get my invitations to view pilots during and respond to them during pilot season. It's true Amazon Studios didn't start cranking out movies (I'm only aware of one), but that may be a function of the fact that Warner Brothers pulled out. Originally, Amazon Studios had a first-look deal with Warner Brothers on movie scripts Amazon selected. At some point that vanished. That was about the point at which the development slate for movies sat idle for months, then suddenly got completely cleared, with none of the movies actually getting made, at least as far as I know. I think the issue wasn't crowd-sourcing not working (since the final decision would never have lain with the crowd anyway) as it was not having a major studio as a partner. TV shows are probably cheaper to make. Also notice the genres (drama, comedy, children's). Conspicuously absent are science fiction and fantasy, probably because of the special effects budgets involved.

What I am saying is that I don't think KS would go away because of crowd-sourcing failing. I'm not sure it was ever about crowd-sourcing in the first place. It seems to be doing its job as a buzz generator. The increase in the number of views that seem to be needed to stay in Hot and Trending is one indication of the increased viewership.


----------



## JPGrider1

Alan Felyk said:


> As I prepare my novel for its 30-day run on Kindle Scout, I wanted to develop a sustained technique that could run on Twitter and Facebook across the entire campaign. I spent a bunch of hours developing 60 visual excerpt blocks that I plan to post (two per day) during the KS period. I went through my book and wound up with 91. Some will get chopped because they're not great visually, others because they're not great textually. You can click on the link and see the blocks. They generally run in reverse chronological order. (PixTeller has no way of sorting your designs that way, and when I updated something, it went to the top of the list.) And if anybody wants to cast any positive and negative votes on them, please feel free to do so. Having been married twice, I am no stranger to criticism.
> 
> https://pixteller.com/AlanFelyk


WOW! You put a lot of work into these. I think they are great. I would like to prepare something like this for my upcoming Scout promotion. I'm not sure when I'll be entering, as I had a bit of a hiccup, but hopefully, sometime in November. Thanks again for sharing your very creative promotion technique.


----------



## Patricia KC

Alan Felyk said:


> a drunken Tom Waits trying to sing Pavarotti on karaoke night


I would pay to see that.


----------



## Alan Felyk

JPGrider1 said:


> WOW! You put a lot of work into these. I think they are great. I would like to prepare something like this for my upcoming Scout promotion. I'm not sure when I'll be entering, as I had a bit of a hiccup, but hopefully, sometime in November. Thanks again for sharing your very creative promotion technique.


JP, if you plan on using PixTeller, I would recommend signing up for the free version first. You're limited to just five non-watermarked images in the first month, and their hope is that you'll sign up for one of their two plans--$10 per month or $5 for 24 hours. I sat on the free version for a few days, and then I got an email offer to sign up for a LIFETIME subscription for $39 bucks. I jumped at that. PixTeller also has a ton of free, non-royalty photos and illustrations that you can incorporate in your designs as well.


----------



## sheritybemy

To those who trend on scout, can you share the promotions you use. I've previously used readper, which is excellent and got me in the Hot and trending.

Just Kindle Books and Authorshout brought in a few views but didn't get me trending after the readper newsletter.

So what works for you?


----------



## Alan Felyk

Patricia KC said:


> I would pay to see that.


Patricia, back in the day I did a pretty good impression of Joe Cocker's legendary performance of "A Little Help from My Friends" at Woodstock. It was fueled by a mixture of Wild Turkey and 7-Up and a Boulder fraternity house crowd. I repeated the impression several times because word traveled, and girls from sorority houses as far as two blocks away asked to see it. But after seeing John Belushi doing his impression next to Joe on Saturday Night Live, I hung up my tie-dye shirt and yielded to genuine talent.


----------



## [email protected]

JDMatheny said:


> I'm looking forward to reading this, Kathrin. What I read of the excerpt was really intriguing and somewhat reminiscent of my own journey. Curious to know what little town you refer to as I'm planning on spending my winter in Mexico


Hey JD,
Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I am in Barra de Navidad. Please check out our site here: Casacreatividad.com or the retreats here: 
https://vswwritingretreats.wordpress.com/writing-retreats/. Did you have plans yet on where you are going?
Thanks,
Kathrin


----------



## Variath

Thank you to everyone who nominated my novel "The Peacewoods". I am new to Author's Forum and experienced a lot with famous Authors. Thank you to all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and cold enough outside for me to seriously consider switching from my cargo shorts to long pants.

So, let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
2 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
3 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
3 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
3 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
3 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
6 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
9 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
9 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
10 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
16 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
16 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
16 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
17 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
17 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
19 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
20 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
27 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_The scariest moment is always just before you start. - Stephen King_


----------



## Variath

Nominated "Tomb of the First Priest" and "Ghosts at the College". Best of Luck.


----------



## ID Johnson

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday and cold enough outside for me to seriously consider switching from my cargo shorts to long pants.
> 
> So, let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 2 days left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
> 2 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
> 3 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> 3 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
> 3 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
> 6 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
> 9 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
> 9 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
> 10 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
> 16 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
> 16 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 16 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
> 16 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
> 17 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
> 17 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
> 19 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
> 20 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
> 27 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> _"The scariest moment is always just before you start." - Stephen King_


Prelude actually has 3 days left, though I really wish it was just 2! Ready for this campaign to be over. Thanks again for maintaining the list, Steve! You are amazing!!!


----------



## JPGrider1

Alan Felyk said:


> JP, if you plan on using PixTeller, I would recommend signing up for the free version first. You're limited to just five non-watermarked images in the first month, and their hope is that you'll sign up for one of their two plans--$10 per month or $5 for 24 hours. I sat on the free version for a few days, and then I got an email offer to sign up for a LIFETIME subscription for $39 bucks. I jumped at that. PixTeller also has a ton of free, non-royalty photos and illustrations that you can incorporate in your designs as well.


Thank you very much. I will do that.


----------



## JPGrider1

Nominated the top three on the list (with two days left). Will come back tomorrow to nominate some more. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## A.M. Manay

Alan Felyk said:


> JP, if you plan on using PixTeller, I would recommend signing up for the free version first. You're limited to just five non-watermarked images in the first month, and their hope is that you'll sign up for one of their two plans--$10 per month or $5 for 24 hours. I sat on the free version for a few days, and then I got an email offer to sign up for a LIFETIME subscription for $39 bucks. I jumped at that. PixTeller also has a ton of free, non-royalty photos and illustrations that you can incorporate in your designs as well.


Another free option is Canva for the layout. They have some free images. When I get bored with those, I go to Pixabay, which has a huge number of free images. Best of luck! You'll certainly have a great variety of posts with these.


----------



## JPGrider1

A.M. Manay said:


> Another free option is Canva for the layout. They have some free images. When I get bored with those, I go to Pixabay, which has a huge number of free images. Best of luck! You'll certainly have a great variety of posts with these.


Thank you very much. I will try that as well. (I better get busy)


----------



## sheritybemy

How many Kindle Scout books will be selected for publication each year? 
We don’t know yet! Any book that is popular with readers could be reviewed by the Kindle Scout team and potentially selected for publication by Kindle Press. 

The way this is written suggests that not all books are reviewed. It would seem the more a book is Hot & Trending, is what catches the kindle scout teams eye and causes them to review the book. 
I have a feeling like most of us do, they read the tagline, if it catches their interest, they read the blurb and then decide whether or not to review.
I highly doubt they read every book.
So I suppose this may be a case to Hot & Trend as much as possible, so you 'will' be reviewed.
Rather than catch their eye with cover, blurb or tagline.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sheritybemy said:


> How many Kindle Scout books will be selected for publication each year?
> We don't know yet! Any book that is popular with readers could be reviewed by the Kindle Scout team and potentially selected for publication by Kindle Press.
> 
> The way this is written suggests that not all books are reviewed. It would seem the more a book is Hot & Trending, is what catches the kindle scout teams eye and causes them to review the book.
> I have a feeling like most of us do, they read the tagline, if it catches their interest, they read the blurb and then decide whether or not to review.
> I highly doubt they read every book.
> So I suppose this may be a case to Hot & Trend as much as possible, so you 'will' be reviewed.
> Rather than catch their eye with cover, blurb or tagline.


H & T may do something, but I doubt it's the gateway to full review, mostly because a few books without much H & T action still got selected. We'd all love to know exactly what their process is, but we probably never will. Then again, we wouldn't with any other publisher, either.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

How long did people have to wait after their campaign closed to hear results back from Amazon? I have 3 days left on Voidwalker and my anxiety is coming back.


----------



## sheritybemy

Bill Hiatt said:


> H & T may do something, but I doubt it's the gateway to full review, mostly because a few books without much H & T action still got selected. We'd all love to know exactly what their process is, but we probably never will. Then again, we wouldn't with any other publisher, either.


You're probably right Bill
But the H&T must be there for something. I've equally seen books without many hours get selected as those which trended almost the entire time get selected. I think the H&T is not the rule, it probably just gets you noticed and the gods go in for a closer look. What I was suggesting was perhaps it's either, H&T makes them look at your book, or the strength of your story itself catches their eye as they pace along their reverent path.


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Unremarkable. Good luck!!


----------



## ID Johnson

xprettyguardianx said:


> How long did people have to wait after their campaign closed to hear results back from Amazon? I have 3 days left on Voidwalker and my anxiety is coming back.


Some people hear back right away (within a day) while other spend up to two weeks in the waiting room. On my first campaign, it took twelve days. There doesn't seem to be a lot of rhyme or reason to it either from the outside looking in. You could find out you were accepted right away or rejected right away. It might take two weeks to hear no, or it might take two weeks to hear yes. Good luck! I'll be in the waiting room with you! I'll try not to eat all of the cookies, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Kimjwest

xprettyguardianx said:


> How long did people have to wait after their campaign closed to hear results back from Amazon? I have 3 days left on Voidwalker and my anxiety is coming back.


The last 5 successes were told within 6 days. All books that have gone over 10 days in the last 6 weeks got a no. I'm still in the waiting room at day 10, so busy polishing for self publishing. Am not worried though. I got excellent views (for my level as a debut author) and over 400 web subscribers from zero and 1300 new Instagram followers from 20. Even 2 adorable hate mails which was kind of cool! Paid nothing for promo. I'll still do another campaign for the publicity in future if KS is still running then. So don't be anxious and just keep busy.


----------



## Adam_T

sheritybemy said:


> To those who trend on scout, can you share the promotions you use. I've previously used readper, which is excellent and got me in the Hot and trending.
> 
> Just Kindle Books and Authorshout brought in a few views but didn't get me trending after the readper newsletter.
> 
> So what works for you?


Readper didn't do much for me, maybe 150 extra visitors that day, no H and T yet.


----------



## Carey Lewis

sheritybemy said:


> You're probably right Bill
> But the H&T must be there for something. I've equally seen books without many hours get selected as those which trended almost the entire time get selected. I think the H&T is not the rule, it probably just gets you noticed and the gods go in for a closer look. What I was suggesting was perhaps it's either, H&T makes them look at your book, or the strength of your story itself catches their eye as they pace along their reverent path.


 My take on Hot and Trending:

It doesn't matter in the way most assume it does. This will sound cynical.

During your campaign, you are constantly encouraged to bring in people to nominate your book. Many people will reach out to their families and friends and social media following. Some will create an Amazon account to support you. Amazon has now collected their information and their emails and potential new customers and buying patterns and habits from all the work you just did. For them.

This is information of potential customers you don't get. These people don't go to your email marketing list, in fact, they are non-existent to you, because even though they are there for your book, you don't get to appeal to them in the future.

You get to maybe be placed in Hot and Trending for an hour. More if you're lucky.

Hot and Trending is therefore (in my opinion) a marketing ploy for you to get Amazon more potential customers. People are competitive in nature, it's written in our genetic code. Hot and Trending is a competition and recognition, both things people thrive under. I think Scout was getting slow traffic, and thus Amazon created the Scout Leaderboards, a competition-ish way to continue potential customers using the site to nominate books (and potentially get more information on habits and likes).

And maybe I'm also more skeptical than others about the sudden surge in page views. I find it very hard to believe that page views have skyrocketed as they have in the past few months just because of a sudden increase in visitors to the site. I don't mean it was a gradual increase, it seemed to be an across the board leap of an Olympian. During my second last campaign, when I first launched, I maybe got 60 visitors on the first day, and it slowly declined. My last campaign saw 200 or so for the first week and a half.

Based on that, and seeing the size of Steve's list at the time which maybe had ten books on it, I just get the feeling something wasn't adding up. Perhaps too many people had walked away from Scout and they needed more submissions to bring in more potential customers. Again, I go back to the recognition aspect from earlier. More page views but not getting on the H&T list creates a hope and sense to market even more.

True, an author can get early reviews if selected (again, which helps Amazon move the book, meaning sales, meaning more reward for Amazon), and you can get more eyes on your work which can potentially help at launch if you're not selected. However, being a part of this message board for two years or more (this thread itself) the added boost at launch of a Scout reject is a rare occurrence and added email signups from the rejection letter that goes out is even more rare. I know a few people have benefited from the Scout campaign, and I don't imagine it could hurt any and be good for an author potentially. But rest assured, it is much more beneficial to Amazon.

So all that being said, yeah, Hot and Trending means nothing (again, my opinion) more than a ploy to get authors to bring more potential customers to Amazon. I plan, and will, throw another book into Scout, because why not? Like I said, it doesn't hurt. But I go by the set and forget it model for the reasons I listed above and because I want fresh eyes finding me, not people I can potentially already sell to.

TLR - Told you it would be skeptical


----------



## xprettyguardianx

ID Johnson said:


> Some people hear back right away (within a day) while other spend up to two weeks in the waiting room. On my first campaign, it took twelve days. There doesn't seem to be a lot of rhyme or reason to it either from the outside looking in. You could find out you were accepted right away or rejected right away. It might take two weeks to hear no, or it might take two weeks to hear yes. Good luck! I'll be in the waiting room with you! I'll try not to eat all of the cookies, but I can't promise anything.


Thank you for the info. I wish there really were cookies. At the very least as a consolation prize.


----------



## XCulletto

ID Johnson said:


> Prelude actually has 3 days left, though I really wish it was just 2! Ready for this campaign to be over. Thanks again for maintaining the list, Steve! You are amazing!!!


I hear you--thirty days does seem way long! Two weeks would be better, IMHO, at least for my anxiety. BTW, love Prelude's cover.

Tomb of the First Priest, Ghost at the College, and Prelude all nominated. Best of luck!


----------



## sheritybemy

Adam_Nox said:


> Readper didn't do much for me, maybe 150 extra visitors that day, no H and T yet.


The Hot & Trending list seems to be getting more and more fierce these days. It seems even the same number of views that previously put you in, don't now. Not to mention, the number on the list rarely counts to twenty nowadays.


----------



## sheritybemy

Carey Lewis said:


> My take on Hot and Trending:
> 
> It doesn't matter in the way most assume it does. This will sound cynical.
> 
> During your campaign, you are constantly encouraged to bring in people to nominate your book. Many people will reach out to their families and friends and social media following. Some will create an Amazon account to support you. Amazon has now collected their information and their emails and potential new customers and buying patterns and habits from all the work you just did. For them.
> 
> This is information of potential customers you don't get. These people don't go to your email marketing list, in fact, they are non-existent to you, because even though they are there for your book, you don't get to appeal to them in the future.
> 
> You get to maybe be placed in Hot and Trending for an hour. More if you're lucky.
> 
> Hot and Trending is therefore (in my opinion) a marketing ploy for you to get Amazon more potential customers. People are competitive in nature, it's written in our genetic code. Hot and Trending is a competition and recognition, both things people thrive under. I think Scout was getting slow traffic, and thus Amazon created the Scout Leaderboards, a competition-ish way to continue potential customers using the site to nominate books (and potentially get more information on habits and likes).
> 
> And maybe I'm also more skeptical than others about the sudden surge in page views. I find it very hard to believe that page views have skyrocketed as they have in the past few months just because of a sudden increase in visitors to the site. I don't mean it was a gradual increase, it seemed to be an across the board leap of an Olympian. During my second last campaign, when I first launched, I maybe got 60 visitors on the first day, and it slowly declined. My last campaign saw 200 or so for the first week and a half.
> 
> Based on that, and seeing the size of Steve's list at the time which maybe had ten books on it, I just get the feeling something wasn't adding up. Perhaps too many people had walked away from Scout and they needed more submissions to bring in more potential customers. Again, I go back to the recognition aspect from earlier. More page views but not getting on the H&T list creates a hope and sense to market even more.
> 
> True, an author can get early reviews if selected (again, which helps Amazon move the book, meaning sales, meaning more reward for Amazon), and you can get more eyes on your work which can potentially help at launch if you're not selected. However, being a part of this message board for two years or more (this thread itself) the added boost at launch of a Scout reject is a rare occurrence and added email signups from the rejection letter that goes out is even more rare. I know a few people have benefited from the Scout campaign, and I don't imagine it could hurt any and be good for an author potentially. But rest assured, it is much more beneficial to Amazon.
> 
> So all that being said, yeah, Hot and Trending means nothing (again, my opinion) more than a ploy to get authors to bring more potential customers to Amazon. I plan, and will, throw another book into Scout, because why not? Like I said, it doesn't hurt. But I go by the set and forget it model for the reasons I listed above and because I want fresh eyes finding me, not people I can potentially already sell to.
> 
> TLR - Told you it would be skeptical


I wish they'd simply share what they look for. Because when you keep seeing good books passed up, you have to wonder.


----------



## Kimjwest

sheritybemy said:


> I wish they'd simply share what they look for. Because when you keep seeing good books passed up, you have to wonder.


They will never share what they look for because we would all do exactly that; maybe outsource to Asia or someplace. Once we know what they want, everybody will play the game. So far for the last 5 winning books, H&T seems to have played no role whatsoever. Another recent book was HT all campaign for all 30 days and was passed over. The previous poster is probably right; It's a massive exponential Pyramid effect when each new campaign brings new customers into the Amazon fold. Plus those who aren't successful will still self-publish on Amazon anyway.


----------



## sheritybemy

Kimjwest said:


> They will never share what they look for because we would all do exactly that; maybe outsource to Asia or someplace. Once we know what they want, everybody will play the game. So far for the last 5 winning books, H&T seems to have played no role whatsoever. Another recent book was HT all campaign for all 30 days and was passed over. The previous poster is probably right; It's a massive exponential Pyramid effect when each new campaign brings new customers into the Amazon fold. Plus those who aren't successful will still self-publish on Amazon anyway.


Good luck in the waiting room, looking forward to White Male


----------



## ID Johnson

XCulletto said:


> I hear you--thirty days does seem way long! Two weeks would be better, IMHO, at least for my anxiety. BTW, love Prelude's cover.
> 
> Tomb of the First Priest, Ghost at the College, and Prelude all nominated. Best of luck!


Thank you so much! I love your cover as well and have your book saved to nominate as it gets closer. I really liked your excerpt!


----------



## Paranorma1

Jill James said:


> Nominated Unremarkable. Good luck!!


Thanks for the support! I've been nominating titles and keep forgetting to post updates here! Nominated Ghost at the College, Tomb of the First Priest, and Prelude this morning. I can't believe my own KS run is _*almost*_ done. Maybe (I hope) I'll be able to breathe again. 

And after it's all over, I might finally get around to figuring out why kboards keeps telling me my session has timed out every time I try to put together my profile. I've tried at least a dozen times, only to get routed back to a "your session has timed out" page -- even 90 seconds after logging back in for the millionth time. Apparently I'm the only one -- because everyone else has their pic/avatar loaded and nice little thumbnails of their previously published titles!  Heavy sigh.

Good luck to everyone who's in the same boat with only a few (long) days left in their campaigns! Can't wait to see another title pop up on the "Congrats to the latest Kindle Scout selections!" list!

CJ


----------



## A. N. Other Author

sheritybemy said:


> To those who trend on scout, can you share the promotions you use. I've previously used readper, which is excellent and got me in the Hot and trending.
> 
> Just Kindle Books and Authorshout brought in a few views but didn't get me trending after the readper newsletter.
> 
> So what works for you?


I have a 4k mailing list which was the start of my recent block of blanket H&T, segmented into 4 blasts amid other promos. In the middle of that, I've used Best Indie Press which is expensive but the best of the lot listed below. http://unbouncepages.com/bestindiepress_kindlescout/ (discount with code LC50)

Scoutboost	http://www.scoutboost.com/booking-form/
Readper	http://readper.com/authors/kindle-scout-promos/
Author Shout	https://authorshout.com/promote-with-us/
Best Indie Press	http://unbouncepages.com/bestindiepress_kindlescout/
Melrock	https://www.fiverr.com/melrock/kindlescout-30-day-promo?utm_source=27041&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=&utm_term=102280b3655870a13ba8d96e5099f9
Just Kindle Books	http://www.justkindlebooks.com/authors-corner/

All of these had a positive impact on my stats, but remember experiences may vary depending on things like genre, cover quality, hook . . .

This is essentially Lincoln Cole's blog condensed into a list. Read his blog - it's excellent.


----------



## sheritybemy

ADDavies said:


> I have a 4k mailing list which was the start of my recent block of blanket H&T, segmented into 4 blasts amid other promos. In the middle of that, I've used Best Indie Press which is expensive but the best of the lot listed below. http://unbouncepages.com/bestindiepress_kindlescout/ (discount with code LC50)
> 
> Scoutboosthttp://www.scoutboost.com/booking-form/
> Readperhttp://readper.com/authors/kindle-scout-promos/
> Author Shouthttps://authorshout.com/promote-with-us/
> Best Indie Presshttp://unbouncepages.com/bestindiepress_kindlescout/
> Melrockhttps://www.fiverr.com/melrock/kindlescout-30-day-promo?utm_source=27041&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=&utm_term=102280b3655870a13ba8d96e5099f9
> Just Kindle Bookshttp://www.justkindlebooks.com/authors-corner/
> 
> All of these had a positive impact on my stats, but remember experiences may vary depending on things like genre, cover quality, hook . . .
> 
> This is essentially Lincoln Cole's blog condensed into a list. Read his blog - it's excellent.


Thanks a lot


----------



## ID Johnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Thanks for the support! I've been nominating titles and keep forgetting to post updates here! Nominated Ghost at the College, Tomb of the First Priest, and Prelude this morning. I can't believe my own KS run is _*almost*_ done. Maybe (I hope) I'll be able to breathe again.
> 
> And after it's all over, I might finally get around to figuring out why kboards keeps telling me my session has timed out every time I try to put together my profile. I've tried at least a dozen times, only to get routed back to a "your session has timed out" page -- even 90 seconds after logging back in for the millionth time. Apparently I'm the only one -- because everyone else has their pic/avatar loaded and nice little thumbnails of their previously published titles!  Heavy sigh.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's in the same boat with only a few (long) days left in their campaigns! Can't wait to see another title pop up on the "Congrats to the latest Kindle Scout selections!" list!
> 
> CJ


Thanks for the nomination. My campaign for Prelude ends on the same day as yours. I remember when our books were both posted together thinking how our tag lines are a little similar but our stories are not at all. As soon as these two day people go to the waiting room I will nominate Unremarkable. I love that title and thought the excerpt was intriguing. Good luck!
That's so weird that it keeps timing out on you. I have no idea about any of that or I'd try to help. I hope it starts working for you!


----------



## emmaryan

Carey Lewis said:


> My take on Hot and Trending:
> 
> It doesn't matter in the way most assume it does. This will sound cynical.
> 
> During your campaign, you are constantly encouraged to bring in people to nominate your book. Many people will reach out to their families and friends and social media following. Some will create an Amazon account to support you. Amazon has now collected their information and their emails and potential new customers and buying patterns and habits from all the work you just did. For them.
> 
> This is information of potential customers you don't get. These people don't go to your email marketing list, in fact, they are non-existent to you, because even though they are there for your book, you don't get to appeal to them in the future.
> 
> You get to maybe be placed in Hot and Trending for an hour. More if you're lucky.
> 
> Hot and Trending is therefore (in my opinion) a marketing ploy for you to get Amazon more potential customers. People are competitive in nature, it's written in our genetic code. Hot and Trending is a competition and recognition, both things people thrive under. I think Scout was getting slow traffic, and thus Amazon created the Scout Leaderboards, a competition-ish way to continue potential customers using the site to nominate books (and potentially get more information on habits and likes).
> 
> And maybe I'm also more skeptical than others about the sudden surge in page views. I find it very hard to believe that page views have skyrocketed as they have in the past few months just because of a sudden increase in visitors to the site. I don't mean it was a gradual increase, it seemed to be an across the board leap of an Olympian. During my second last campaign, when I first launched, I maybe got 60 visitors on the first day, and it slowly declined. My last campaign saw 200 or so for the first week and a half.
> 
> Based on that, and seeing the size of Steve's list at the time which maybe had ten books on it, I just get the feeling something wasn't adding up. Perhaps too many people had walked away from Scout and they needed more submissions to bring in more potential customers. Again, I go back to the recognition aspect from earlier. More page views but not getting on the H&T list creates a hope and sense to market even more.
> 
> True, an author can get early reviews if selected (again, which helps Amazon move the book, meaning sales, meaning more reward for Amazon), and you can get more eyes on your work which can potentially help at launch if you're not selected. However, being a part of this message board for two years or more (this thread itself) the added boost at launch of a Scout reject is a rare occurrence and added email signups from the rejection letter that goes out is even more rare. I know a few people have benefited from the Scout campaign, and I don't imagine it could hurt any and be good for an author potentially. But rest assured, it is much more beneficial to Amazon.
> 
> So all that being said, yeah, Hot and Trending means nothing (again, my opinion) more than a ploy to get authors to bring more potential customers to Amazon. I plan, and will, throw another book into Scout, because why not? Like I said, it doesn't hurt. But I go by the set and forget it model for the reasons I listed above and because I want fresh eyes finding me, not people I can potentially already sell to.
> 
> TLR - Told you it would be skeptical


i agree with all of this.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Folks that nommed me- thanks for the noms!

Carey, I think your observations of H&T have a lot of merit.  We know the H&T list has nothing to do with selection, but I agree it may be working to boost the Scout program as a whole.  Why it's much harder nowadays to get on remains a mystery to me.  My last three campaigns have opened with several days in the 300-400 page view range with zero hours H&T, which is unusual.  I think in tweaking the algorithm they may have tweaked too much.

Ghost at the College's campaign has been less successful than my last two, but I expected that with a sequel.  It's still tons better than my first three campaigns, so I'm not complaining!  It's always a shock when it's almost over.

Top three nominated, including me!  Fingers crossed for those awaiting news.  Seems like the "in review" queue is getting crowded again.  How I long for the days when I got my "no thank you" within a few days!


----------



## Paranorma1

ID Johnson said:


> Thanks for the nomination. My campaign for Prelude ends on the same day as yours. I remember when our books were both posted together thinking how our tag lines are a little similar but our stories are not at all. As soon as these two day people go to the waiting room I will nominate Unremarkable. I love that title and thought the excerpt was intriguing. Good luck!
> That's so weird that it keeps timing out on you. I have no idea about any of that or I'd try to help. I hope it starts working for you!


I know! It's funny how tag lines for such different stories can sound so similar. Kudos to you for writing historical fiction with such deft touch -- the thought of trying my hand at anything outside _now_ has always scared the you know what out of me!  Like so many others have mentioned, your cover is really great; it as a very haunting quality about it. It evokes the late Victorian era very well. And I so felt for Henry and Meggy -- and I wanted to strangle Mildred and Bertram!

Good luck! Can't wait to read _Prelude_!

CJ


----------



## ID Johnson

Paranorma1 said:


> I know! It's funny how tag lines for such different stories can sound so similar. Kudos to you for writing historical fiction with such deft touch -- the thought of trying my hand at anything outside _now_ has always scared the you know what out of me!  Like so many others have mentioned, your cover is really great; it as a very haunting quality about it. It evokes the late Victorian era very well. And I so felt for Henry and Meggy -- and I wanted to strangle Mildred and Bertram!
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to read _Prelude_!
> 
> CJ


Thank you so much! I'm planning on making it free for a few days if it's not selected so either way everyone who nominated can get a copy if they want. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> They will never share what they look for because we would all do exactly that; maybe outsource to Asia or someplace. Once we know what they want, everybody will play the game. So far for the last 5 winning books, H&T seems to have played no role whatsoever. Another recent book was HT all campaign for all 30 days and was passed over. The previous poster is probably right; It's a massive exponential Pyramid effect when each new campaign brings new customers into the Amazon fold. Plus those who aren't successful will still self-publish on Amazon anyway.


Everybody will play the game, but not everybody will play the game equally well. I don't think there's any danger of the editors being flooded with so many great manuscripts that meet their specs that they don't know what to do with themselves. Even if that happened, it seems like a nice problem to have.

Giving potential entrants a little bit more hint of what they want is actually beneficial for both sides. Authors would know not to waste their time submitting certain kinds of material, and KS editors would get more of what they want without having to process so much they don't want. I'm not seeing a downside really.


----------



## emmaryan

i got a no along with a long, encouraging critique. has anyone else gotten that?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Everybody will play the game, but not everybody will play the game equally well. I don't think there's any danger of the editors being flooded with so many great manuscripts that meet their specs that they don't know what to do with themselves. Even if that happened, it seems like a nice problem to have.
> 
> Giving potential entrants a little bit more hint of what they want is actually beneficial for both sides. Authors would know not to waste their time submitting certain kinds of material, and KS editors would get more of what they want without having to process so much they don't want. I'm not seeing a downside really.


I agree that a bit more of a hint would be beneficial to everyone involved. At the same time, I can see why they don't. Give writers too much direction and suddenly Scout is flooded with shifter romance and ends up missing out of that terribly funny and engaging book about rabid space monkeys. Scout is used to getting enough submissions that they can afford to be mysterious, but if current trends continue, that may change. Everyone having to wait almost the entire two weeks for an answer that's usually no, books piling up in review and then giant rejection days, and fewer books chosen is going to make many writers think twice about submitting again or at all. Just my opinion, of course. I have no secret knowledge.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

emmaryan said:


> i got a no along with a long, encouraging critique. has anyone else gotten that?


So sorry about the no, but huzzah for feedback! Scout has made some noise about sometimes giving feedback, and Lincoln certainly has had feedback, but it is very rare so far. I imagine they were pleased with your writing, though it wasn't what they were looking for, and hope you will submit again. Regardless, it's very cool that you got some crit from Scout.


----------



## XCulletto

emmaryan said:


> i got a no along with a long, encouraging critique. has anyone else gotten that?


I was so impressed with the writing in your excerpt--you're very talented. I've only been on the KS scene a couple of weeks, but I'm shocked by the things they'll turn down.


----------



## Carey Lewis

XCulletto said:


> I was so impressed with the writing in your excerpt--you're very talented. I've only been on the KS scene a couple of weeks, but I'm shocked by the things they'll turn down.


 I've read a number of winning entries, and I'm shocked at the thing they accept!


----------



## sheritybemy

Lauriejoyeltahs said:


> It was my first run, but I've since had the book edited a second time so hoping my release will go better. Readper netted me about 200 clicks, but it went out the day before the Las Vegas deal. Maybe I should have ran it sooner idk- I didn't make hot and trending at all but I'm not too worried about it. I plan to release my trilogy and be done with it, I've already moved on to a series that I think will do better. I figure I got my curiosity out of my system and learned a lot.


Goodluck with your campaign, I wouldn't worry too much about the H&T, the kindle scout gods are a fickle bunch and just might surprise you with a selection


----------



## TheJackDublin

ADDavies said:


> I've been living by the code of not obsessing (except at the beginning) and when I started to go up and down in H&T I was kind-of relieved thinking "okay, this is normal" and I hadn't looked at it for days. Then this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to make a humblebrag either, just emphasising that I have to remember this means _nothing _and now I have to work especially hard to not keep looking at the stats, especially as my book doesn't necessarily slot directly into the KS categories.
> 
> I did some promotion at first, then when it started to wane I started setting up my mailing list campaigns, and around the same time a few other promos that I set up at the beginning of the month came to fruition, so it's been pleasant viewing, mostly.
> 
> Starting to prep for KDP launch too, though. Trying to decide on KU or not. If I fail, I'll going to have to hold my enthusiasm for publishing in check as I know, know, KNOW I'll need 3-4 in the series ready before book #1 goes live. Problem is, I have a REALLY itchy trigger finger.


No need for a humblebrag when you write the way you have in TOTFP. If you don't get selected for publication, I will have zero faith in the KS program.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

xprettyguardianx said:


> How long did people have to wait after their campaign closed to hear results back from Amazon? I have 3 days left on Voidwalker and my anxiety is coming back.


I waited about 13 days for the decline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmaryan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> So sorry about the no, but huzzah for feedback! Scout has made some noise about sometimes giving feedback, and Lincoln certainly has had feedback, but it is very rare so far. I imagine they were pleased with your writing, though it wasn't what they were looking for, and hope you will submit again. Regardless, it's very cool that you got some crit from Scout.


yes, i was very appreciative. perhaps previous scout winners get a little feedback?


----------



## TheJackDublin

xprettyguardianx said:


> How long did people have to wait after their campaign closed to hear results back from Amazon? I have 3 days left on Voidwalker and my anxiety is coming back.


I waited about 13 days for the decline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMatheny

TheJackDublin said:


> I waited about 13 days for the decline.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was 13 days for me as well. On a Sunday. Hope you get good news!


----------



## emmaryan

XCulletto said:


> I was so impressed with the writing in your excerpt--you're very talented. I've only been on the KS scene a couple of weeks, but I'm shocked by the things they'll turn down.


Thanks! I know it comes down to whether they think they can sell it and the editor pointed out they wouldn't be able to hit up my readership from my other book since I'm using a pen name. He's right, but I won't publish under my real name, so it is what it is. I'm excited to begin the launch phase.

What happens next? I send them a link after I publish?

Hey- if anyone wants a free review copy, email me: [email protected]


----------



## Adam_T

My visits per day has flatlined to almost none, I wonder what the deal is :/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Carey Lewis said:


> I've read a number of winning entries, and I'm shocked at the thing they accept!


Oh my goodness, yes! Now I've read some excellent Scout selected books, no lie. Then there's the odd ones that are astonishingly terrible, full of typos and sad writing. Makes one wonder if the editors were all hopped up on Dayquil. 

(Editors, I love you and apologize for my tasteless joke. I do hope you won't hold it against my Scout submissions. )


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Adam_Nox said:


> My visits per day has flatlined to almost none, I wonder what the deal is :/


Adam, that is normal during a campaign unless one is doing some constant marketing.


----------



## Carey Lewis

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oh my goodness, yes! Now I've read some excellent Scout selected books, no lie. Then there's the odd ones that are astonishingly terrible, full of typos and sad writing. Makes one wonder if the editors were all hopped up on Dayquil.
> 
> (Editors, I love you and apologize for my tasteless joke. I do hope you won't hold it against my Scout submissions. )


I'm sure I'll face backlash for this, but I'll just say I liked Patricia's book, The Ceiling Man, and leave it at that.

Maybe the editors ask the authors to include the stuff I don't like, I really don't know. I find most winning entries have one thing in common but I don't want to say my thoughts in fear of insulting others.

Maybe I'm just a very picky reader. I've been trying to get through some popular authors of today but have a hard time of it. I couldn't finish a Chris Carter book and only got halfway and I never give up on books. Jo Nesbo is another that is constantly lauded but I don't see it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I am halfway through the week. Here is the moment where you can either take hope or lose it completely.

You face that same choice, halfway through your Kindle Scout campaign.

You can take hope or lose it completely.

You face that same choice, halfway through a manuscript.

Take hope and keep on kicking - that far out into the ocean, you might as well learn how to swim.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
1 day left  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
2 days left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
2 days left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
2 days left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
2 days left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
5 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
8 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
8 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
9 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
15 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
15 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
15 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
16 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
16 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
18 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
19 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
26 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_Don't try to figure out what other people want to hear from you; figure out what you have to say. It's the one and only thing you have to offer.
- Barbara Kingsolver_


----------



## lukekbell

Hi all,

Been away a while trying to get my book into shape for launch but I can proudly say it is now live on Amazon!
Thanks to everyone on here for all your help and advice, especially ID!
I am running a free promotion for all the people who nominated me on KS, if I have timed things right it should work. 
The book will be free from 5-6 October and I will be running a 0.99 promo later on once I (hopefully) have a few reviews.
If you have nothing better to do, or even if you have, grab a free copy here http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday and I am halfway through the week. Here is the moment where you can either take hope or lose it completely.
> 
> You face that same choice, halfway through your Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> You can take hope or lose it completely.
> 
> You face that same choice, halfway through a manuscript.
> 
> Take hope and keep on kicking - that far out into the ocean, you might as well learn how to swim.
> 
> _Don't try to figure out what other people want to hear from you; figure out what you have to say. It's the one and only thing you have to offer.
> - Barbara Kingsolver_


I love this (and sort of need to remember the "halfway through a manuscript" part right now). Listen to Steve, folks!


----------



## lmsorrell

lukekbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been away a while trying to get my book into shape for launch but I can proudly say it is now live on Amazon!
> Thanks to everyone on here for all your help and advice, especially ID!
> I am running a free promotion for all the people who nominated me on KS, if I have timed things right it should work.
> The book will be free from 5-6 October and I will be running a 0.99 promo later on once I (hopefully) have a few reviews.
> If you have nothing better to do, or even if you have, grab a free copy here http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk


Hi Luke!

Lovely to hear from you. I'm really looking forward to reading it at last 

Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oh my goodness, yes! Now I've read some excellent Scout selected books, no lie. Then there's the odd ones that are astonishingly terrible, full of typos and sad writing. Makes one wonder if the editors were all hopped up on Dayquil.
> 
> (Editors, I love you and apologize for my tasteless joke. I do hope you won't hold it against my Scout submissions. )


Haha! I'm sure they won't. You're a brilliant writer!


----------



## lewg

I received my book rejection email yesterday.  It came as no surprise as I never spent a minute in hot and trending and made some other mistakes that in hindsight are completely my fault.  I only had to wait four days for the rejection email and I'm glad.  I've hired a copy editor that is currently reviewing my book and someone else that is working on my book cover.  I did everything backward and was too anxious to get my book up and running.  I'm all the wiser now and overall have enjoyed the Kindle Scout experience.  You live, you learn.


----------



## lukekbell

Thanks lmsorrell,
I’m looking forward to someone other than me reading it too!
Just got to figure out how to balance real work, first book promotion and writing the sequel now!


----------



## ID Johnson

I'm really sorry to hear about the recent rejections. But there are quite a few books that have gone on to have great launches after a KS rejection. There is a thread for that where you can find some tips (and some things you probably shouldn't do!)
Congrats on publishing, Luke! _Like Flies_ is a great read, and I highly recommend it to anyone who likes mystery or anyone who likes a good laugh.
Good luck to everyone on their last leg--I mean last days--and those in the waiting room. I'll be there shortly!


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about the recent rejections. But there are quite a few books that have gone on to have great launches after a KS rejection. There is a thread for that where you can find some tips (and some things you probably shouldn't do!)
> Congrats on publishing, Luke! _Like Flies_ is a great read, and I highly recommend it to anyone who likes mystery or anyone who likes a good laugh.
> Good luck to everyone on their last leg--I mean last days--and those in the waiting room. I'll be there shortly!


Very true! Congrats everyone on their post scout launches! Good luck everyone running a campaign! I still nominate when I can!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> I'm sure I'll face backlash for this, but I'll just say I liked Patricia's book, The Ceiling Man, and leave it at that.
> 
> Maybe the editors ask the authors to include the stuff I don't like, I really don't know. I find most winning entries have one thing in common but I don't want to say my thoughts in fear of insulting others.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a very picky reader. I've been trying to get through some popular authors of today but have a hard time of it. I couldn't finish a Chris Carter book and only got halfway and I never give up on books. Jo Nesbo is another that is constantly lauded but I don't see it.


A large part of the way we react to books and other creative products comes down to individual taste. We like different things; we expect different things. Sometimes I get negative reviews attacking the very things that positive reviews praised. That's one reason I don't pay much attention to reviews unless the reviewer writes enough for me to tell whether the reviewer and I have similar tastes.

When I review a book, I try to base my reactions not just on my own preferences, but on whether or not the book is well written in general terms. Thirty-six years of teaching English makes it easier to do that, because that's what I had to do with student essays. We all have a tendency, though, to respond based on our own tastes. That's a natural reaction.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Adam_Nox said:


> My visits per day has flatlined to almost none, I wonder what the deal is :/


As Julianne says, it's normal. The books are more visible at the beginning and at the end of campaigns. In between, you need to make your own traffic. The stats really don't determine selection, but getting more eyes on your book can help when it launches, whether via Kindle Press or self-publishing.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lewg said:


> I received my book rejection email yesterday. It came as no surprise as I never spent a minute in hot and trending and made some other mistakes that in hindsight are completely my fault. I only had to wait four days for the rejection email and I'm glad. I've hired a copy editor that is currently reviewing my book and someone else that is working on my book cover. I did everything backward and was too anxious to get my book up and running. I'm all the wiser now and overall have enjoyed the Kindle Scout experience. You live, you learn.


I think a lot of us do the same thing. I know I am always eager to get that next book out. I learned the hard way that it's better to wait until the book is the best that it can be before sending it out into the world.


----------



## Arches

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oh my goodness, yes! Now I've read some excellent Scout selected books, no lie. Then there's the odd ones that are astonishingly terrible, full of typos and sad writing. Makes one wonder if the editors were all hopped up on Dayquil.
> 
> (Editors, I love you and apologize for my tasteless joke. I do hope you won't hold it against my Scout submissions. )


Maybe you should've waited a few days to say what you really think! 
Seriously, writing is such a quirky business that individual tastes vary tremendously. Personally, I'm glad that they take a variety of books rather than one particular style of writing. The typo thing is odd, though, because they are supposed to have the book edited. Anyway, I've nominated both of your ghost stories, and I wish you the best success with the second one before the KS team.


----------



## Cecelia

Arches said:


> Personally, I'm glad that they take a variety of books rather than one particular style of writing. The typo thing is odd, though, because they are supposed to have the book edited.


Could the typos be styling or speech? If you opened _Huck Fin_ (by Mark Twain) you would find a lot of a odd words.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Carey Lewis said:


> I'm sure I'll face backlash for this, but I'll just say I liked Patricia's book, The Ceiling Man, and leave it at that.
> 
> Maybe the editors ask the authors to include the stuff I don't like, I really don't know. I find most winning entries have one thing in common but I don't want to say my thoughts in fear of insulting others.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a very picky reader. I've been trying to get through some popular authors of today but have a hard time of it. I couldn't finish a Chris Carter book and only got halfway and I never give up on books. Jo Nesbo is another that is constantly lauded but I don't see it.


The Ceiling Man is indeed awesome, and I rec it to anyone who will listen.

Once upon a time, I would read just about anything. The longer I write, the more picky I am about what I read. Life is too short for bad books!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lewg said:


> I received my book rejection email yesterday. It came as no surprise as I never spent a minute in hot and trending and made some other mistakes that in hindsight are completely my fault. I only had to wait four days for the rejection email and I'm glad. I've hired a copy editor that is currently reviewing my book and someone else that is working on my book cover. I did everything backward and was too anxious to get my book up and running. I'm all the wiser now and overall have enjoyed the Kindle Scout experience. You live, you learn.


Sorry to hear the news, but with your awesome attitude, you will go far!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Arches said:


> Maybe you should've waited a few days to say what you really think!
> Seriously, writing is such a quirky business that individual tastes vary tremendously. Personally, I'm glad that they take a variety of books rather than one particular style of writing. The typo thing is odd, though, because they are supposed to have the book edited. Anyway, I've nominated both of your ghost stories, and I wish you the best success with the second one before the KS team.


I think the typo thing is what annoys me the most. I nominate constantly, so I have loads of free books to read. I nominate both from Steve's list and other books too when I have slots open. Some of the books I've read have been full of typos and missing words. A few were bad enough that I gave up on them altogether, too distracting. KS does do editing, but the experiences of selected authors have been very uneven. Some seem to get awesome editors who do much to whip a book into sparkling shape, some seem to get little to no help at all. That's not just based on my reading, it's based on author experiences I have read.

To me, it seems like Scout is this program that could be ground breaking in how books are chosen for publication, but it isn't quite getting the budget and staff it needs to make it awesome. Just my opinion, of course. I do believe that Amazon is fine tuning the system and trying to make it work more consistently. I hope that there will come a time when they are a little less picky about genre and a little more picky about writing quality.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Cecelia said:


> Could the typos be styling or speech? If you opened _Huck Fin_ (by Mark Twain) you would find a lot of a odd words.


No. Not dialect, not British vs American, actual typos. At least in the books I've read that had issues. And missing words! I tried to read one that had so many missing words I had difficulty sussing out what some of the sentences meant. Would the average reader note all of these thing? Probably not as many as I notice, but even Joe reader will notice missing words.

Everyone, I want to reiterate that I get a ton of free books from Scout. I nominate three people everyday, regardless of whether there's books from the list on their final day. I read, or attempt to read, many books by writers not a part of this thread. Don't be thinking, "Is she talking about my book?" The first book I published myself had tons of typos, despite re-reads and beta readers, and some alert readers helped me tidy it up. Now I have an awesome editor to help tidy, but even an awesome editor can miss things. Traditionally published books often have an entire stable of editors for every project. Most Indies can't afford a stable, and chances are KS selected books are only getting a single pair of eyes trying to find everything, which is not ideal.


----------



## Cecelia

I know where you are going Julianne - but I can't help teasing. My brother posted this on his Facebook a couple of days ago. Apparently a real quote from Australian radio: "Got a bingle out in Broady...towies on site, but as a result it's chockers in that direction." 

Context: I suspect this was traffic radio where they warn drivers of traffic incidents and traffic jams. 'Bingle' or 'dingle' is usually a small crash - 'Broady' - could be Broadmeadow, Broadview - or any suburb or road starting with Broad!  'Towies' are tow-trucks, 'chockers' = crowded in usual slang. In context, this probably means temporary gridlock.


----------



## emmaryan

i still haven't gotten the generic loser email. how  do i alert the readers who voted for me? i'm itching to get my launch started.


----------



## Paranorma1

emmaryan said:


> i still haven't gotten the generic loser email. how do i alert the readers who voted for me? i'm itching to get my launch started.


I don't think you can alert people who nominated your book directly, unfortunately. It seems people who nominated the title will first get an e-mail saying 1) it was not selected and 2) that they will be notified when it becomes available (after you put it up for sale on Amazon). ... There is, however, a link to opt out of notification, but I can't really see why people would if they voted for the book in the first place!

When your book goes live, they get another e-mail from Kindle Scout with a "View book on Amazon" button.

Hope this helps!

CJ


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Cecelia said:


> I know where you are going Julianne - but I can't help teasing. My brother posted this on his Facebook a couple of days ago. Apparently a real quote from Australian radio: "Got a bingle out in Broady...towies on site, but as a result it's chockers in that direction."
> 
> Context: I suspect this was traffic radio where they warn drivers of traffic incidents and traffic jams. 'Bingle' or 'dingle' is usually a small crash - 'Broady' - could be Broadmeadow, Broadview - or any suburb or road starting with Broad! 'Towies' are tow-trucks, 'chockers' = crowded in usual slang. In context, this probably means temporary gridlock.


Lol, I didn't even need your translation, though I assumed Broady was an area of town, instead of a street. That is maybe the most awesome sentence I've ever read!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

emmaryan said:


> i still haven't gotten the generic loser email. how do i alert the readers who voted for me? i'm itching to get my launch started.


If I remember correctly, it seemed like it took a long time for Lincoln to get his official rejection after he received feedback, so it could be a few days. Once you get the rejection, a button will appear on your campaign page so you can request your readers be alerted. Once you push the button, alerts are not necessarily sent immediately. It can take a couple hours or a couple days for the notices to go out. Hope that helps!


----------



## Cecelia

JulianneQJohnson said:


> That is maybe the most awesome sentence I've ever read!


When you write "Ghost in the Taxi", your professional driver's radio can talk like that!


----------



## emmaryan

Paranorma1 said:


> I don't think you can alert people who nominated your book directly, unfortunately. It seems people who nominated the title will first get an e-mail saying 1) it was not selected and 2) that they will be notified when it becomes available (after you put it up for sale on Amazon). ... There is, however, a link to opt out of notification, but I can't really see why people would if they voted for the book in the first place!
> 
> When your book goes live, they get another e-mail from Kindle Scout with a "View book on Amazon" button.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> CJ


oh ok. i knew i couldn't do it directly, but i thought i had to send something to amazon... thanks for the clarification!


----------



## emmaryan

JulianneQJohnson said:


> If I remember correctly, it seemed like it took a long time for Lincoln to get his official rejection after he received feedback, so it could be a few days. Once you get the rejection, a button will appear on your campaign page so you can request your readers be alerted. Once you push the button, alerts are not necessarily sent immediately. It can take a couple hours or a couple days for the notices to go out. Hope that helps!


did you say DAYS jk. that's very helpful.


----------



## Patricia KC

Carey and Julianne--thank you so much for the kind words! I'm so glad you enjoyed TCM.

Fingers crossed for all in campaign or the waiting room. Those in the former, try not to stress too much. Those in the later, I recommend chocolate and rum. I may indulge in both tonight on your behalf.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hmmmmm.... Ghost in the Taxi, eh?  Sounds like fun! 

Also, chocolate and rum sounds like just the ticket.  I'm not quite in the waiting room yet, but why wait!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Patricia KC said:


> Carey and Julianne--thank you so much for the kind words! I'm so glad you enjoyed TCM.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all in campaign or the waiting room. Those in the former, try not to stress too much. Those in the later, I recommend chocolate and rum. I may indulge in both tonight on your behalf.


 It was a really good book! I was at home shortly after Christmas and I couldn't finish a James Patterson book I started so I opened your book up and couldn't put it down. I started to feel bad I was reading your book instead of spending time with family!


----------



## lukekbell

emmaryan said:


> did you say DAYS jk. that's very helpful.


In my experience (yesterday) this was around the six hour mark. I had hoped it was twenty four as I'm running a free promotion tomorrow but hopefully my mistake will help you.


----------



## Kimjwest

It seems people whose campaigns finished days after me already got their No's while I'm still waiting for mine. 
On day 12; still no word. I know it's a no so why they are holding out on me is a mystery. 
Anyway, I'm traveling to South Africa tonight, so if anyone from this forum nominated and still wants a free advance copy on Kindle, please email me directly on westkimj (at) gmail.com. I'm giving a free copy to my subscribers for the first 2 days. By the time the generic Amazon email goes out, it will be $3.99. If you nominated then you will know about my rejection before me. I'll be offline due to worse half banning gadgets on vacation.
Disclaimer: The book contains explicit material and curse words so it might not be for everybody  

Thanks everyone! Learning so much from all of you and I appreciate it. Still nominating from Steve's list. Good luck to the next 3.


----------



## lukekbell

Hi all,

I messed up my times (again) and the book is actually free as of now. Pacific time... you live and you learn.
I would love it if you all grabbed yourself a free copy and, when you eventually have time to finish it and if you like it, if you would leave a review on Amazon.
The link is below, go on... you know you want to. It's free!
http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk


----------



## A. N. Other Author

I have to say, not stressing about the stats and only checking in every couple of days has made my Tomb of the First Priest campaign fly by far faster than when i was checking in a couple of times a day. Plus, the stats don't update very quickly. Anyway, if it isn't chosen I'll have to go a little deeper with beta reading to find out if there's more I can do to improve it, as it won't be for the lack of H&T it didn't get picked. Just have to wait for the decision now


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Thursday. Later this afternoon I'll be visiting an elementary school to put on my ghost story telling workshop for three different classes. I expect to be tuckered by the time I get home.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Ghosts at the College by Julianne Q. Johnson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Tomb of the First Priest by Tony Davies
1 day left  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
1 day left  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
1 day left  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
1 day left  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
4 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
7 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
7 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
8 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
14 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
14 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
14 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
15 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
15 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
17 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
18 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
23 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
25 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_Almost all good writing begins with terrible first efforts. You need to start somewhere - Anne Lamott_

And - last but not least - why not grab a free copy of Luke K. Bell's LIKE FLIES?


----------



## TheJackDublin

As I prepare to launch The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er later this month, I go back and forth about a free e-book launch or $.99.  My printer and online "bookshop" page told me I can't do a free launch unless the e-book is exclusive to Amazon for 90 days.  Does anyone know more about this?  And are there workarounds?  My initial thought is that I can use different ISBNs for the Amazon e-book versus everywhere else.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewg

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think a lot of us do the same thing. I know I am always eager to get that next book out. I learned the hard way that it's better to wait until the book is the best that it can be before sending it out into the world.


It's most definitely a process. I wholeheartedly agree that it's much better to wait until you're absolutely confident it's the best work you've produced.


----------



## lewg

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Sorry to hear the news, but with your awesome attitude, you will go far!


Thank you. I strive in life to maximize the good and minimize the bad.


----------



## HeyImBen

Nominations in for Ghosts at the College, Tomb of the First Priest, and Prelude. Best of luck to y'all. Thursday begins my 5th business day in the waiting room and I'm reminded of  Ambrose Bierce's definition of patience: A minor form of despair disguised as a virtue.


----------



## ID Johnson

TheJackDublin said:


> As I prepare to launch The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er later this month, I go back and forth about a free e-book launch or $.99. My printer and online "bookshop" page told me I can't do a free launch unless the e-book is exclusive to Amazon for 90 days. Does anyone know more about this? And are there workarounds? My initial thought is that I can use different ISBNs for the Amazon e-book versus everywhere else. Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to enroll your book in KU (Kindle Unlimited) for 90 days in order to use their free book promotion or Kindle countdown deals. I would highly advise not trying to go around this because it's part of Amazon's Terms of Service (TOS) agreement, and if they find out it could potentially mean you can't list that book (maybe any of your books) with them anymore. Likely, they would just remind you that you can't have your book anywhere else and make you take it down from other sites, but I have heard stories of authors who accidentally left a book up elsewhere while it was in KU and had their entire account frozen for a lengthy period of time while they sorted it out, so I would advise against it.
Essentially what you are asking, then, is should you enroll in KU or "go wide" which means list with Amazon and other marketers. There are a ton of threads on this topic on KBoards, but ultimately the decision is yours. Personally, I have all but one of my books in KU and that's where I make the most money. The book that isn't in KU I also give away on Instafreebie, so it can't be enrolled. Other people will tell you that KU isn't well funded and you should try your hand elsewhere.
There's also another thread that discusses launching your book after a KS promotion which includes lots of advice that has worked/not worked for other rejected books. With my first KS novel, I launched at 99 cents and did very well--for me. I sold about 200 copies the first month at that price (which is better by far than any of my other launches.) I personally don't see a reason to give your book away for free unless you have a book two for people to buy immediately or you're trying to grow an email list. In my experience, trying to get reviews from a free book usually just ends up with a handful of not so great reviews from people who think "free" equals "lousy." But all of this is just my experience.
Sorry for such a long answer. Others may have different (better) ideas.


----------



## ID Johnson

HeyImBen said:


> Nominations in for Ghosts at the College, Tomb of the First Priest, and Prelude. Best of luck to y'all. Thursday begins my 5th business day in the waiting room and I'm reminded of Ambrose Bierce's definition of patience: A minor form of despair disguised as a virtue.


Thank you for the nomination! I don't know if this helps/hurts but some people have found out whether or not their book was chosen on the weekend--so those weekend days also count. Best of luck!!


----------



## ID Johnson

lukekbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I messed up my times (again) and the book is actually free as of now. Pacific time... you live and you learn.
> I would love it if you all grabbed yourself a free copy and, when you eventually have time to finish it and if you like it, if you would leave a review on Amazon.
> The link is below, go on... you know you want to. It's free!
> http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk


I got mine and I agree with Steve--everyone else should go download it, too. _Like Flies_ is very well written and hilarious. There are also some dead bodies, what with it being a murder mystery and all. It also helps us Americans understand just how important tea really is across the pond.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ID Johnson said:


> I got mine and I agree with Steve--everyone else should go download it, too. _Like Flies_ is very well written and hilarious. There are also some dead bodies, what with it being a murder mystery and all. It also helps us Americans understand just how important tea really is across the pond.


Got my copy! haven't had time to read it but with what you said now I'll have to find the time!


----------



## C. J. Sears

Current Nominations:
_Tomb of the First Priest
Ghost at the College
Voidwalker_

I see we're back on the rejection super-highway again. Had a slew of them in my inbox. Ah, I guess it's just more to join the 97% club as we're apparently calling it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ADDavies said:


> I have to say, not stressing about the stats and only checking in every couple of days has made my Tomb of the First Priest campaign fly by far faster than when i was checking in a couple of times a day. Plus, the stats don't update very quickly. Anyway, if it isn't chosen I'll have to go a little deeper with beta reading to find out if there's more I can do to improve it, as it won't be for the lack of H&T it didn't get picked. Just have to wait for the decision now


You only checked twice a day? During my campaign I just kept the page open and kept hitting refresh every hour--for any H & T changes.


----------



## RK

Hello! This is my first time in Kboards, though I've been self-pubbing since 2014 [hangs head in shame...] Full disclosure, I'm not very tech-savvy, so this message board is kind of freaking me out - I want to talk Scout, but not sure I'm in the right forum/thread (these seem like sporadic threads inside of one big thread? Is that correct? But everything Scout related is supposed to still go here?) Can someone please let me know if I'm doing this right (the rest of you may talk unkindly about me under your breath while I'm already self-aware that I'm an idiot, lol... ).

My purpose here is to no doubt get some campaign support (mine launches tomorrow, gah!), but also to share my single best marketing tip from my last campaign (it involves a pig, lol). Just want to make sure this is the right way to post for Scout related convos. Thanks!


----------



## HeyImBen

ID Johnson said:


> Thank you for the nomination! I don't know if this helps/hurts but some people have found out whether or not their book was chosen on the weekend--so those weekend days also count. Best of luck!!


So now you're telling me my weekend may not even be safe?  What kind of sadists are running KS?


----------



## Arches

RK said:


> Hello! This is my first time in Kboards, though I've been self-pubbing since 2014 [hangs head in shame...] Full disclosure, I'm not very tech-savvy, so this message board is kind of freaking me out - I want to talk Scout, but not sure I'm in the right forum/thread (these seem like sporadic threads inside of one big thread? Is that correct? But everything Scout related is supposed to still go here?) Can someone please let me know if I'm doing this right (the rest of you may talk unkindly about me under your breath while I'm already self-aware that I'm an idiot, lol... ).
> 
> My purpose here is to no doubt get some campaign support (mine launches tomorrow, gah!), but also to share my single best marketing tip from my last campaign (it involves a pig, lol). Just want to make sure this is the right way to post for Scout related convos. Thanks!


RK, you're in the right place, and I for one am dying to hear about the magical marketing trick that involves a pig. Don't hold back!


----------



## HeyImBen

RK said:


> Hello! This is my first time in Kboards, though I've been self-pubbing since 2014 [hangs head in shame...] Full disclosure, I'm not very tech-savvy, so this message board is kind of freaking me out - I want to talk Scout, but not sure I'm in the right forum/thread (these seem like sporadic threads inside of one big thread? Is that correct? But everything Scout related is supposed to still go here?) Can someone please let me know if I'm doing this right (the rest of you may talk unkindly about me under your breath while I'm already self-aware that I'm an idiot, lol... ).
> 
> My purpose here is to no doubt get some campaign support (mine launches tomorrow, gah!), but also to share my single best marketing tip from my last campaign (it involves a pig, lol). Just want to make sure this is the right way to post for Scout related convos. Thanks!


Welcome RK, and good luck on your KS campaign. Lots and lots of great info in here, though I've yet to see any involving a pig.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RK said:


> Hello! This is my first time in Kboards, though I've been self-pubbing since 2014 [hangs head in shame...] Full disclosure, I'm not very tech-savvy, so this message board is kind of freaking me out - I want to talk Scout, but not sure I'm in the right forum/thread (these seem like sporadic threads inside of one big thread? Is that correct? But everything Scout related is supposed to still go here?) Can someone please let me know if I'm doing this right (the rest of you may talk unkindly about me under your breath while I'm already self-aware that I'm an idiot, lol... ).
> 
> My purpose here is to no doubt get some campaign support (mine launches tomorrow, gah!), but also to share my single best marketing tip from my last campaign (it involves a pig, lol). Just want to make sure this is the right way to post for Scout related convos. Thanks!


Super cool and welcome! Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## ID Johnson

HeyImBen said:


> So now you're telling me my weekend may not even be safe?  What kind of sadists are running KS?


The amazing, wonderful kind who want to publish your book--and mine! 

I think last year someone actually got rejected on Christmas Eve. And someone else on their birthday.... So, yeah, it can come at any time.


----------



## lukekbell

Firstly thanks Steve for the special mention in today's announcement, I really appreciate it!

Secondly...


ID Johnson said:


> I got mine and I agree with Steve--everyone else should go download it, too. _Like Flies_ is very well written and hilarious. There are also some dead bodies, what with it being a murder mystery and all. It also helps us Americans understand just how important tea really is across the pond.


That's awesome, I should have used that for the US blurb! I'm so glad you enjoyed it.

And lastly, Lincoln, thanks for downloading it and I hope you find some time to read it, I'm currently making my way through all your author blogs!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Thanks everyone for the last minute noms (and the others). Just finished the edit of a different novel so while that's with my line editor and Tomb of the First Priest goes to the decision makers, I get to finish off another project to keep me occupied


----------



## TheJackDublin

ID Johnson said:


> You have to enroll your book in KU (Kindle Unlimited) for 90 days in order to use their free book promotion or Kindle countdown deals. I would highly advise not trying to go around this because it's part of Amazon's Terms of Service (TOS) agreement, and if they find out it could potentially mean you can't list that book (maybe any of your books) with them anymore. Likely, they would just remind you that you can't have your book anywhere else and make you take it down from other sites, but I have heard stories of authors who accidentally left a book up elsewhere while it was in KU and had their entire account frozen for a lengthy period of time while they sorted it out, so I would advise against it.
> Essentially what you are asking, then, is should you enroll in KU or "go wide" which means list with Amazon and other marketers. There are a ton of threads on this topic on KBoards, but ultimately the decision is yours. Personally, I have all but one of my books in KU and that's where I make the most money. The book that isn't in KU I also give away on Instafreebie, so it can't be enrolled. Other people will tell you that KU isn't well funded and you should try your hand elsewhere.
> There's also another thread that discusses launching your book after a KS promotion which includes lots of advice that has worked/not worked for other rejected books. With my first KS novel, I launched at 99 cents and did very well--for me. I sold about 200 copies the first month at that price (which is better by far than any of my other launches.) I personally don't see a reason to give your book away for free unless you have a book two for people to buy immediately or you're trying to grow an email list. In my experience, trying to get reviews from a free book usually just ends up with a handful of not so great reviews from people who think "free" equals "lousy." But all of this is just my experience.
> Sorry for such a long answer. Others may have different (better) ideas.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. I will check out the threads you mentioned!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

Mark Gardner said:


> Just remember what Steve from _Blue's Clues_ said: "You can do anything that you wanna do."
> 
> The best way is to price it free through an aggregator like Draft2Digital, then launch on Amazon at 99 cents, and report the lower price. It can sometimes only take a day or two (or three) for the pice match to take effect.


Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jill James

Just downloaded Like Flies. Can't wait to read it.

Good luck for everyone waiting.


----------



## lukekbell

Jill James said:


> Just downloaded Like Flies. Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Good luck for everyone waiting.


Thanks Jill! I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I did writing it!


----------



## xprettyguardianx

C. J. Sears said:


> Current Nominations:
> _Tomb of the First Priest
> Ghost at the College
> Voidwalker_
> 
> I see we're back on the rejection super-highway again. Had a slew of them in my inbox. Ah, I guess it's just more to join the 97% club as we're apparently calling it.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Jada Ryker

lukekbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I messed up my times (again) and the book is actually free as of now. Pacific time... you live and you learn.
> I would love it if you all grabbed yourself a free copy and, when you eventually have time to finish it and if you like it, if you would leave a review on Amazon.
> The link is below, go on... you know you want to. It's free!
> http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk


Looking forward to reading it once I get the TBR list caught up  Here's the US link: https://www.amazon.com/Like-Flies-Luke-K-Bell-ebook/dp/B076476VL6


----------



## lukekbell

Jada Ryker said:


> Looking forward to reading it once I get the TBR list caught up  Here's the US link: https://www.amazon.com/Like-Flies-Luke-K-Bell-ebook/dp/B076476VL6


Thanks Jada, glad I'm on your reading list! I hope it's a review-worthy read for you and thanks for the US link, I'm still trying to get my head around how this all works.


----------



## lewg

lukekbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I messed up my times (again) and the book is actually free as of now. Pacific time... you live and you learn.
> I would love it if you all grabbed yourself a free copy and, when you eventually have time to finish it and if you like it, if you would leave a review on Amazon.
> The link is below, go on... you know you want to. It's free!
> http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk


I've just gotten my copy as well. It looks like a great read!


----------



## lukekbell

Thanks lewg! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## JPGrider1

RK said:


> My purpose here is to no doubt get some campaign support (mine launches tomorrow, gah!), but also to share my single best marketing tip from my last campaign (it involves a pig, lol). Just want to make sure this is the right way to post for Scout related convos. Thanks!


Welcome, and...a pig? Please do share.
Good luck in your campaign. I'm fairly new here too, so we can both learn a few things.


----------



## RK

Thanks for being kind and helping me realize I can figure out this thread, lol.

My "pig" trick. Here we go. I literally swear this is what helped me win my last campaign (assuming of course the votes matter... )Obviously for you it most likely won't be a pig, but think of something (anything!) important in your life completely unrelated to books. (Gasp! Surely you have at least one more thing going on, right? A dog (or any other pet)? A deep love of crochet projects? A 'clean eating' addiction? A coin collection?) There are groups all over FB for literally EVERYTHING. I have over 20k fellow pig owners in just ONE of the FB groups I'm part of - and guess what - they have NO rules against self-promotion! (Because why would they - they have nothing to do with books! See where I'm going with this?)

I posted this pic of me with Kevin Bacon (yep, that's my pig's name) along with my book and asked people to vote (you'd be surprised how many people will want to support you just because you have a common interest) and my stats/views skyrocketed from it. Sure, my actual book had NOTHING to do with pigs, but simply because my book is NEXT to a pig, I'm able to relate it to those people and share it with 20k people in 1 post (as you can imagine, there are many book lovers in EVERY group - even ones completely unrelated to reading).

Hope this inspires someone - go post about your Scout campaign in your Boston Terrier Group or your Persian Cat Lovers Group or your Things I Made Out of Lint From The Dryer Group or whatever - you may be surprised by just how many people are willing to support you simply because you have something else in common. 



(UM - why am I not skilled enough to be able to figure out how to post a pic?! HELP!)


----------



## Used To Be BH

RK said:


> Thanks for being kind and helping me realize I can figure out this thread, lol.
> 
> My "pig" trick. Here we go. I literally swear this is what helped me win my last campaign (assuming of course the votes matter... )Obviously for you it most likely won't be a pig, but think of something (anything!) important in your life completely unrelated to books. (Gasp! Surely you have at least one more thing going on, right? A dog (or any other pet)? A deep love of crochet projects? A 'clean eating' addiction? A coin collection?) There are groups all over FB for literally EVERYTHING. I have over 20k fellow pig owners in just ONE of the FB groups I'm part of - and guess what - they have NO rules against self-promotion! (Because why would they - they have nothing to do with books! See where I'm going with this?)
> 
> I posted this pic of me with Kevin Bacon (yep, that's my pig's name) along with my book and asked people to vote (you'd be surprised how many people will want to support you just because you have a common interest) and my stats/views skyrocketed from it. Sure, my actual book had NOTHING to do with pigs, but simply because my book is NEXT to a pig, I'm able to relate it to those people and share it with 20k people in 1 post (as you can imagine, there are many book lovers in EVERY group - even ones completely unrelated to reading).
> 
> Hope this inspires someone - go post about your Scout campaign in your Boston Terrier Group or your Persian Cat Lovers Group or your Things I Made Out of Lint From The Dryer Group or whatever - you may be surprised by just how many people are willing to support you simply because you have something else in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (UM - why am I not skilled enough to be able to figure out how to post a pic?! HELP!)


Kboards doesn't actually host pics. What you need to do is upload somewhere else online and then post the link here using the insert image command in the toolbar. That should do it!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Kboards doesn't actually host pics. What you need to do is upload somewhere else online and then post the link here using the insert image command in the toolbar. That should do it!


What Bill said!
I'll add that Postimage.org is easy and free if you need a pic hosting site. It even writes the codes for you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Well, it's almost all over but the waiting for Ghost at the College.  It was interesting running a KS campaign for a book that isn't the first in the series.  It deffinitely will not end up with nearly the level of stats that my last two campaigns did, at the same time, it is miles above the stats for my first three books, before I really figured out what I was doing.  Thanks for the moms everyone!  I'll post ending stats tomorrow.

I also want to say that I started reading Like Flies today.  I'm only a few chapters in, but I'm totally hooked.  It reminds me a lot of Douglass Adams in his Dirk Gently days, and that is high praise from me, because I love the Dirk Gently books!  Make sure you grab a free copy while it's still free!  Well done, Luke!


----------



## lukekbell

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I also want to say that I started reading Like Flies today. I'm only a few chapters in, but I'm totally hooked. It reminds me a lot of Douglass Adams in his Dirk Gently days, and that is high praise from me, because I love the Dirk Gently books! Make sure you grab a free copy while it's still free! Well done, Luke!


Thank you so much Julianne! To even be compared to Douglas Adams and Like Flies to Dirk Gently feels like an honour, I'm so glad your enjoying the book and if you think the first few chapters were funny then the rest of the book should keep you entertained!


----------



## lmsorrell

Hi all!

Firstly, hi RK! 
Secondly, Luke, your book is brilliant! Well done 
And lastly, my campaign ends today. Thank you all for your support and wise words over the last 30 days. I’ll post my stats after the weekend (if you want them, of course). 
Good luck all that are still waiting to hear back, and everyone currently on a campaign 😘

Lisa x


----------



## Variath

Thank you everyone who nominated my book. Please let me now if any corrections are required. Just am waiting for the reply (rejected message that am sure) and I wish to do a final edit.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3P0VBUEEJKZ2O


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay so it is Friday and I have to go to work today. I'm not going to moan too loudly - but why in the heck wasn't I born independently wealthy? Ah well, at least I've got a three day weekend and a Canadian Thanksgiving to look forward to.

I want to welcome Randileigh to the group. I think naming your pig Kevin Bacon is hilarious. My sister-in-law had a pet rabbit that I always called Stu (say it out loud and add dumplings) and she always got offended. But dang, rabbit stew - who can complain?

I had a great day at the school yesterday. Two whole classes of Grade 6 inner city kids and I kept them spell-bound and gave them some real honest-to-god inspiration. I wish I could do that kind of work all year long.

Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
LAST DAY LEFT!  Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
LAST DAY LEFT!  Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
3 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
6 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
6 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
7 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
13 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
13 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
13 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
14 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
14 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
16 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
17 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
22 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
24 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
29 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_Write one good book and the world will remember your name forever! - Anonymous_

And - last but not least - why not grab a free copy of Luke K. Bell's LIKE FLIES?


----------



## Steve Vernon

And - lastly - how about a retweet?

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


----------



## lmsorrell

Steve Vernon said:


> And - lastly - how about a retweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


Done! Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

Hello all,

Question for the folk that have had a long run on Amazon KDP on a book or two - did you re-launch with a new cover? Did it help?

Lx


----------



## C. J. Sears

Rounded out my nominations today with _Unremarkable_ and _Broken Blue_. Already had _Voidwalker_ yesterday. Best of fortune to Julianne & Tony for their books in review.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Steve Vernon said:


> And - lastly - how about a retweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


gotcha!


----------



## lmsorrell

C. J. Sears said:


> Rounded out my nominations today with _Unremarkable_ and _Broken Blue_. Already had _Voidwalker_ yesterday. Best of fortune to Julianne & Tony for their books in review.


Thanks very much, C. J.!

Lx


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks

Then signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Unremarkable by C.J. Valles

Best of luck to all four and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## lmsorrell

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
> Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
> 
> Then signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
> 
> Best of luck to all four and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


Thanks very much, Mark! Lx


----------



## ID Johnson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
> Broken Blue by L.M. Sorrell
> Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
> 
> Then signed in to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
> 
> Best of luck to all four and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


Thank you!!


----------



## HeyImBen

Had two open slots and nominated Broken Blue and Voidwalker. The question on my mind today is who's more popular in Nova Scotia: Steve Vernon or Frankie Macdonald?


----------



## ID Johnson

Today is the last day for Prelude! Yay!! Thanks to everyone who nominated and otherwise supported my campaign. Best of luck to the other novels finishing today and those who are already in the waiting room. Somebody save me a seat!

Retweeted, Steve. Thanks again for everything you do!


----------



## RK

JulianneQJohnson said:


> What Bill said!
> I'll add that Postimage.org is easy and free if you need a pic hosting site. It even writes the codes for you.


Holy moly, thank you! Postimage.org is amazing, it only took me like 20 seconds to figure out. Thanks for the tip! 

Also thank you all for the warm welcome! My campaign just went live today... Here's hoping it works out as well as my last one!


----------



## RK

Steve Vernon said:


> And - lastly - how about a retweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


Done!!


----------



## lukekbell

Nominated _Prelude_, _Broken Blue_ and _Unremarkable_.
Good luck!


----------



## lmsorrell

Thanks for the noms, Luke & Ben!!   

Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

ID Johnson said:


> Today is the last day for Prelude! Yay!! Thanks to everyone who nominated and otherwise supported my campaign. Best of luck to the other novels finishing today and those who are already in the waiting room. Somebody save me a seat!
> 
> Retweeted, Steve. Thanks again for everything you do!


Good luck to you, too! Lxx


----------



## Elle Emery

Only a week left to my campaign, and to misquote Willy Wonka, "The suspense is terrible. I hope it won't last!".   Best of luck to everyone who has just started their journey and to everyone who just finished! ❤❤


----------



## Arches

Being a big fan of fantasy, I nominated Broken Blue, Unremarkable and Voidwalker. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Elle Emery said:


> Only a week left to my campaign, and to misquote Willy Wonka, "The suspense is terrible. I hope it won't last!".  Best of luck to everyone who has just started their journey and to everyone who just finished! ❤❤


Final days usually get lots of views! Good luck!


----------



## lukekbell

Hi all,

Thanks Steve yet again for mentioning my book in the daily update today, but just in case anyone missed it I'm giving away free copies of _Like Flies_ until midnight tonight (PST I believe). So if you fancy a freebie and a potential laugh then give it a look.

http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk

Small achievements I know, but currently #2 in Dark Comedy (Free) on Amazon. Go me.
Thanks to anyone who shared this on too, I know some of you have.

Good luck to all those waiting to hear results and remember whether you get a yes or a no, it's just the beginning!

(Last shameless plug for a few weeks I promise)


----------



## scaler

Hey everyone! I've lurked this thread for quite a while now and had a quick question: Does KS take vulgarity into account on what they publish? My book has a decent amount of curse words and a couple of drug mentions, will they view that as bad PR and therefore not want to associate with it? Or do they look past that stuff if the story is good? 

Thanks, by the way, for all the information thus far. I come back to this thread often to catch up on whats-what and nominate you guys. Good luck to those that are still campaigning!


----------



## lmsorrell

Arches said:


> Being a big fan of fantasy, I nominated Broken Blue, Unremarkable and Voidwalker. Good luck to everyone.


Thanks SO much, Arches! You're a star!

Lx


----------



## lincolnjcole

lukekbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks Steve yet again for mentioning my book in the daily update today, but just in case anyone missed it I'm giving away free copies of _Like Flies_ until midnight tonight (PST I believe). So if you fancy a freebie and a potential laugh then give it a look.
> 
> http://amzn.to/2xZ9AMk
> 
> Small achievements I know, but currently #2 in Dark Comedy (Free) on Amazon. Go me.
> Thanks to anyone who shared this on too, I know some of you have.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting to hear results and remember whether you get a yes or a no, it's just the beginning!
> 
> (Last shameless plug for a few weeks I promise)


That's awesome! Good luck with the switch from free to paid and I hope it works out for you!


----------



## lukekbell

lincolnjcole said:


> That's awesome! Good luck with the switch from free to paid and I hope it works out for you!


Thanks Lincoln, planning to do a reduced promo in a week or so with some ads, hopefully it will go as well!


----------



## Paranorma1

lmsorrell said:


> Good luck to you, too! Lxx


Noms to _Prelude_ and _BROKEN BLUE_ ... Off to the waiting room for us very soon! Good luck to everyone with a wait ahead of them. Let's hope our wait is short (so as not to drag out the agony ). Fingers crossed that _someone_ gets good news this time around. I certainly don't have any money bet on myself, but this first KS campaign has been a wild ride. It feels like I finally had my first day of good writing yesterday after nearly 30 days of nail-biting. 

RE: relaunching with a new cover ... I did it a long time back with the first novel I published. I think it did a good job of boosting sales. I tried it with another more recently, but that title was written under a pen name (as I write in vastly different genres) and I noticed little to no difference after the new cover.

Thanks for all the wisdom everyone has been so kind in sharing -- and a big thanks to Steve, et al for keeping this thread running!

Best,
CJ


----------



## lmsorrell

Paranorma1 said:


> Noms to _Prelude_ and _BROKEN BLUE_ ... Off to the waiting room for us very soon! Good luck to everyone with a wait ahead of them. Let's hope our wait is short (so as not to drag out the agony ). Fingers crossed that _someone_ gets good news this time around. I certainly don't have any money bet on myself, but this first KS campaign has been a wild ride. It feels like I finally had my first day of good writing yesterday after nearly 30 days of nail-biting.
> 
> RE: relaunching with a new cover ... I did it a long time back with the first novel I published. I think it did a good job of boosting sales. I tried it with another more recently, but that title was written under a pen name (as I write in vastly different genres) and I noticed little to no difference after the new cover.
> 
> Thanks for all the wisdom everyone has been so kind in sharing -- and a big thanks to Steve, et al for keeping this thread running!
> 
> Best,
> CJ


Thanks very much, CJ! Much appreciated!
I'm fully prepared for a 'no', so I'm having the book re-illustrated by a pro, ready for KDP. Good luck to you, lovely! 
Lx


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I'm tucked into the waiting room and expecting to stay here awhile.  Oh, how I long for the quick 1-2 day rejections of yesteryear! 

Final stats for Ghost at the College: H&T 238 hours, 3.3k page reads.  As per usual, highest page view day was when my Readper went out, and it had a 3-day trail on H&T.  Not as good as my 5k campaigns, but tons better than my opening 1kish campaigns, so I'm pleased with it.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those of us in the waiting room.

Luke, getting to #3 in any category at any time is completely awesome!  Good for you!


----------



## Patricia KC

scaler said:


> Hey everyone! I've lurked this thread for quite a while now and had a quick question: Does KS take vulgarity into account on what they publish? My book has a decent amount of curse words and a couple of drug mentions, will they view that as bad PR and therefore not want to associate with it? Or do they look past that stuff if the story is good?


My first book made good use of the f-bomb, as have a few other KS/KP books I've read. My second doesn't, but it's in a genre where cursing is pretty much forbidden. (Kay Charles is the nice one. She doesn't say f***. Or at least she doesn't write it.  ) I don't think it matters, as long as the language is appropriate for the genre, the story, and the characters.


----------



## Variath

Nominated Prelude and Broken Blue, Good luck


----------



## lmsorrell

Variath said:


> Nominated Prelude and Broken Blue, Good luck


Many thanks, Variath! I really appreciate it 

Lx


----------



## ID Johnson

lmsorrell said:


> Good luck to you, too! Lxx


Thanks! You, too!


----------



## lmsorrell

Oh, and I am nominating and will continue to nominate after, no matter what happens. 
Currently, I have the following top 6 on the list nominated between me and my husband's account:

Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
When They Saw by Kody Boye
The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb

Good luck all!

Much love!

Lxx


----------



## ID Johnson

Several of you have mentioned that you nominated _Prelude_ today--thank you so much. (I don't want to try and list everyone because I might miss someone.) I've made my nominations as well, as I do every day, though I don't like to say who I nominate, though I always find a way to nominate everyone on the list.
Congrats on your rank, Luke! I told you it was a great book! 
As to the vulgarity question, I've read lots of KP books that have been accepted through the program and I have to agree vulgarity is not a problem. Neither is blood, violence, and compromising situations from what I can see.


----------



## lukekbell

Thanks ID, gone up to #1 in Dark comedy now which is pretty cool, shouldn’t think it will last much past midnight but it’s made for some nice screenshots!


----------



## TF Jacobs

scaler said:


> Hey everyone! I've lurked this thread for quite a while now and had a quick question: Does KS take vulgarity into account on what they publish? My book has a decent amount of curse words and a couple of drug mentions, will they view that as bad PR and therefore not want to associate with it? Or do they look past that stuff if the story is good?
> 
> Thanks, by the way, for all the information thus far. I come back to this thread often to catch up on whats-what and nominate you guys. Good luck to those that are still campaigning!


My book has a fair amount of profanity, and it was one of the things I worried about when submitting to Kindle Scout, but they took it nonetheless. I have seen a couple others with quite a bit of profanity/vulgarity that have also been chosen.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lmsorrell said:


> Oh, and I am nominating and will continue to nominate after, no matter what happens.
> Currently, I have the following top 6 on the list nominated between me and my husband's account:
> 
> Prelude: A Prequel by I.D. Johnson
> Voidwalker by M.L. Brooks
> Unremarkable by C.J. Valles
> When They Saw by Kody Boye
> The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
> Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Much love!
> 
> Lxx


Nominated top three good luck to all
Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> And - lastly - how about a retweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


Hey Steve, Retweeted! Best, Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jada Ryker said:


> Looking forward to reading it once I get the TBR list caught up  Here's the US link: https://www.amazon.com/Like-Flies-Luke-K-Bell-ebook/dp/B076476VL6


Thanks for the link, thought I was going mad! Dan


----------



## Adam_T

So, my views were pretty regular for the first ten days, now for the last five I've gotten a fraction, as low as 8 on one day.  Very confused.


----------



## scaler

TF Jacobs said:


> My book has a fair amount of profanity, and it was one of the things I worried about when submitting to Kindle Scout, but they took it nonetheless. I have seen a couple others with quite a bit of profanity/vulgarity that have also been chosen.





Patricia KC said:


> My first book made good use of the f-bomb, as have a few other KS/KP books I've read. My second doesn't, but it's in a genre where cursing is pretty much forbidden. (Kay Charles is the nice one. She doesn't say f***. Or at least she doesn't write it.  ) I don't think it matters, as long as the language is appropriate for the genre, the story, and the characters.


Thank you two for the answers! That makes me feel better about submitting my novel. It'll be listed under dark fantasy so I _assume_ cursing and all that shouldn't be overly taboo or anything. You'll probably see me back here in a few weeks, shamelessly begging for nominations. I mean, uh, providing useful reports and statistics on my campaign!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Adam_Nox said:


> So, my views were pretty regular for the first ten days, now for the last five I've gotten a fraction, as low as 8 on one day. Very confused.


As we've mentioned to you before, Adam, that's very normal. It's quite common to get less than 10 views a day and even zero views a day once your campaign get's in the boggy middle bit, (no longer in new books and not yet in ending soon.)

What are you doing to drive traffic to your campaign? There is a lot of good strategy in this thread if you want to go back a bit and do some reading. Or, if you have any specific questions, you can ask them here and we can try to help.


----------



## Adam_T

JulianneQJohnson said:


> As we've mentioned to you before, Adam, that's very normal. It's quite common to get less than 10 views a day and even zero views a day once your campaign get's in the boggy middle bit, (no longer in new books and not yet in ending soon.)
> 
> What are you doing to drive traffic to your campaign? There is a lot of good strategy in this thread if you want to go back a bit and do some reading. Or, if you have any specific questions, you can ask them here and we can try to help.


Right now readper, one other I can't remember, and melrock from fiverr. But maybe I'll setup AMS for other books in the series. Really not sure what else I can throw at it without spending much more.


----------



## sskkoo1

Hi, Everyone

Thanks for sharing your experiences with Kindle Scout, it's tough to gauge how your book is doing unless people share their personal experience.

My book, "The Hunger" launched two days ago, it's not in H&T yet, but has had over 500 page reads. It's a zombie novel so I really don't think Amazon will take it no matter what. However, it is my second Scout campaign, my first was a disaster with formatting issues with the cover and text. By the time I got everything corrected half the campaign was over, finished with 976 page reads, 79 hours H.T.

If any one would like to check out my book, here's a link. Any nominations would as well be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JFBBPQOCE5IV


----------



## sheritybemy

sskkoo1 said:


> Hi, Everyone
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences with Kindle Scout, it's tough to gauge how your book is doing unless people share their personal experience.
> 
> My book, "The Hunger" launched two days ago, it's not in H&T yet, but has had over 500 page reads. It's a zombie novel so I really don't think Amazon will take it no matter what. However, it is my second Scout campaign, my first was a disaster with formatting issues with the cover and text. By the time I got everything corrected half the campaign was over, finished with 976 page reads, 79 hours H.T.
> 
> If any one would like to check out my book, here's a link. Any nominations would as well be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JFBBPQOCE5IV


Nice cover, funny, I'm also writing a story about the undead, very different though. Will save you and nominate later. It still counts.
Good luck


----------



## scaler

sskkoo1 said:


> Hi, Everyone
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences with Kindle Scout, it's tough to gauge how your book is doing unless people share their personal experience.
> 
> My book, "The Hunger" launched two days ago, it's not in H&T yet, but has had over 500 page reads. It's a zombie novel so I really don't think Amazon will take it no matter what. However, it is my second Scout campaign, my first was a disaster with formatting issues with the cover and text. By the time I got everything corrected half the campaign was over, finished with 976 page reads, 79 hours H.T.
> 
> If any one would like to check out my book, here's a link. Any nominations would as well be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JFBBPQOCE5IV


Hey, just checked out your page and wanted to point out a minor typo in your "about me" section. You just forgot to add an "ed" to "attached" here: " if they have the moniker, "Expert" attach to their name."

Also, I'm not an editor so I'm not entirely sure when it's most proper to use em dashes rather than commas, but I feel like where you say "his word" in the blurb would be a good place for one: "Now a prisoner under house arrest, after four years of purgatory, Peter finally makes contact with the outside world, his world, the world of the conscious dead." There just seemed like a lot of commas as I read it. Again, I'm not an editor so don't take my word for it.

Neither issues are a big deal but figured I'd let ya know. Good luck! I'll save a nomination for you!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Adam_Nox said:


> Right now readper, one other I can't remember, and melrock from fiverr. But maybe I'll setup AMS for other books in the series. Really not sure what else I can throw at it without spending much more.


Tweeting with appropriate hashtags, blogging, doing guest blog spots, and posting to personal facebook as well as facebook groups are all free things you can do to drive traffic. If you are relying on paid promotions alone, it would take a good bit of money and having them running constantly to get constant traffic. It might be better to try some social media promotion.

Also, you can just decide not to worry about the boggy middle bit. Stats don't get a book selected, though they are useful in other ways.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
5 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
5 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
6 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
12 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
12 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
12 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
13 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
13 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
15 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
16 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
21 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
23 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
26 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
27 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
28 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## AnitaLouise

It's been a while but now I'm back. Started 3 different books before finally settling on moving forward with the next book in the Adler series. Hope to be adding "I Want to Know What Love Is" to the list in a month or so. 

Nominations are:
When They Saw
The 4 Tenors of the Apocalypse
Colette's Diary

Best of luck to all. 😎


----------



## Variath

Nominated "When They Saw" good luck - Kody Boye


----------



## Jill James

Nominated:

5 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
6 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery

Good luck!!


----------



## 1984Phins

Hey everyone, I'm throwing my hat into the ring with "I Steal Secrets."

If you love teen mysteries, give it a try.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3AH55UI3KZK0


----------



## sskkoo1

scaler said:


> Hey, just checked out your page and wanted to point out a minor typo in your "about me" section. You just forgot to add an "ed" to "attached" here: " if they have the moniker, "Expert" attach to their name."
> 
> Also, I'm not an editor so I'm not entirely sure when it's most proper to use em dashes rather than commas, but I feel like where you say "his word" in the blurb would be a good place for one: "Now a prisoner under house arrest, after four years of purgatory, Peter finally makes contact with the outside world, his world, the world of the conscious dead." There just seemed like a lot of commas as I read it. Again, I'm not an editor so don't take my word for it.
> 
> Neither issues are a big deal but figured I'd let ya know. Good luck! I'll save a nomination for you!


Thanks so much for the nomination and the editing catch, editing is not my strong suit, but I'm getting better. I do agree with your suggestion of using Em dashes, I'll see if I can get Kindle Scout to change it.


----------



## sskkoo1

WasAnn said:


> As an author of "out of the box" zombie books with a whole lot of them in reader hands, I've got to say, I love your hook. Really enjoyed the excerpt. You've got some copy-editing issues and a few mistakes (clique when it should be cliche, for example), but the story has great bones and starts with a bang. Nominated and sure hope you get selected.


Thanks for your nomination, and if I may ask, what are your zombie books called? I'm always looking for my next zombie read. I also love zombie reads that are different. There are too many that take the standard zombie apocalypse route, they're boring. But some of my favorites are Seth Gram-Smith's "Pride and Prejudice and zombies trilogy" and even though I'm not a big S. King fan, "Pet Sematery" was fantastic.


----------



## sskkoo1

sheritybemy said:


> Nice cover, funny, I'm also writing a story about the undead, very different though. Will save you and nominate later. It still counts.
> Good luck


Thanks.


----------



## Kody Boye

Thank you guys for the noms. I'll be nominating a few others today as well!


----------



## XCulletto

1984Phins said:


> Hey everyone, I'm throwing my hat into the ring with "I Steal Secrets."
> 
> If you love teen mysteries, give it a try.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3AH55UI3KZK0


Welcome! I read every single word of the "I Steal Secrets" excerpt--it's unputdownable.


----------



## Cecelia

I've just had the fun of renewing all my nominations as some books finished. Now good luck to those in review. I can't wait to read the rest of _Prelude_.


----------



## 1984Phins

XCulletto said:


> Welcome! I read every single word of the "I Steal Secrets" excerpt--it's unputdownable.


Thank you!

Nominated: Girl Vs. (Always love guts in the beginning of a story)


----------



## Paranorma1

We've got some movement again!  Marrying Mandy and Tomb of the First Priest are the latest selections! Congratulations! Was definitely expecting these two.

CJ


----------



## ID Johnson

Cecelia said:


> I've just had the fun of renewing all my nominations as some books finished. Now good luck to those in review. I can't wait to read the rest of _Prelude_.


Awwww! Thank you so much!


----------



## Paranorma1

PS -- Bummed that Kim's _White Male_ and Julianne's _Ghost at the College_ didn't appear to get selected. 

Still waiting on the results of my campaign ... as well as that of ID's _Prelude _ and M.L. Brooks' _Voidwalker_ ... We were right behind _Ghost at the College_ and _Tomb of the First Priest_ in the queue. Let's hope we don't have to wait two weeks for a response! 

CJ


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Huzzah for some good news in the thread!  So nice to see some folks selected!

Me, I'm thrilled Ghost at the Collage was declined right away.  I did not want to wait 14 days to get it released.  I'll probably release Tuesday, and it will be free for a few days, so I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Variath

Congrats to Tony Davis,  "Tomb of the first priest" selected for publishing


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.










*Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *

Umm, so yeah. Selected. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but the timing sucks since I now have to read it through and upload any amendments in 30 days and I set Oct aside assuming they wouldn't take it. Aarrghhh, so much for defeatism.

So anyway, thank you all to those who nominated, shared the link, and gave advice.

For anyone asking how I ran a successful campaign, it's two things: 1) a fairly large mailing list (4k ish) that I built up through a LOT of Instafreebie and Bookfunnel promotions earlier this year, utilising several techniques of "non-selly" autoresponders and 2) I basically copied Lincoln Cole's method of hitting every promo outlet as hard as possible. About $350 spent all in, which is part of a month's income on my self-pubbed works, making it tax deductible if I failed. Anyway, that's my lazy "how I did it" essay in four words: mailing list + Lincoln Cole.

Will update on progress as soon as I know what it is.

My final stats:




























The only thing really worth noting I think is the source of these links. Of course, we can't say with certainty, but the majority of the views came from direct links which I suspect is my newsletter and others. I spaced out my newsletter begging requests to 6 different segments, spacing them out around paid promos, which I think helped with consistent traffic. I also gave readers two links - one direct and one to my webpage (which I have taken down - I really should have made an archive or something to link to. Maybe I'll recreate it if anyone wants to see it).

Anyway, I'll update anyone who's interested in the process, probably in the form of a blog so I don't clog up this thread.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## sheritybemy

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *
> 
> Umm, so yeah. Selected. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but the timing sucks since I now have to read it through and upload any amendments in 30 days and I set Oct aside assuming they wouldn't take it. Aarrghhh, so much for defeatism.
> 
> So anyway, thank you all to those who nominated, shared the link, and gave advice.
> 
> For anyone asking how I ran a successful campaign, it's two things: 1) a fairly large mailing list (4k ish) that I built up through a LOT of Instafreebie and Bookfunnel promotions earlier this year, utilising several techniques of "non-selly" autoresponders and 2) I basically copied Lincoln Cole's method of hitting every promo outlet as hard as possible. About $350 spent all in, which is part of a month's income on my self-pubbed works, making it tax deductible if I failed. Anyway, that's my lazy "how I did it" essay in four words: mailing list + Lincoln Cole.
> 
> Will update on progress as soon as I know what it is.
> 
> My final stats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing really worth noting I think is the source of these links. Of course, we can't say with certainty, but the majority of the views came from direct links which I suspect is my newsletter and others. I spaced out my newsletter begging requests to 6 different segments, spacing them out around paid promos, which I think helped with consistent traffic. I also gave readers two links - one direct and one to my webpage (which I have taken down - I really should have made an archive or something to link to. Maybe I'll recreate it if anyone wants to see it).
> 
> Anyway, I'll update anyone who's interested in the process, probably in the form of a blog so I don't clog up this thread.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Congrats
Oh but for the use of your mailing list when I start my campaign lol.
Hopefully you have a great launch and plenty of sales.


----------



## Steve Vernon

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *


Yay!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. The day before Canadian Thanksgiving, but my wife and I and our son are going to do the big turkey thing today.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  When They Saw by Kody Boye
4 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
4 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
5 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
11 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
11 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
11 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
12 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
12 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
14 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
15 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
20 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
22 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
25 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
26 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
27 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## ID Johnson

Congrats for _Tomb of the First Priest!_ Can't wait to get my free copy and read the rest. Not surprised to see _Marrying Mandy_ make it either. So sorry to hear about such good books from this thread being declined, too. I hope my declination comes quickly as well so I can get on with it. Good luck to everyone still in the midst of campaigning and to everyone else in the waiting room. Happy Turkey Day, Steve!


----------



## Jill James

Congrats to Tomb of the First Priest. Was hoping that one made it.

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Steve Vernon said:


> And - lastly - how about a retweet?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916225023173677056


Done.


----------



## JPGrider

ID Johnson said:


> Congrats for _Tomb of the First Priest!_ Can't wait to get my free copy and read the rest. Not surprised to see _Marrying Mandy_ make it either. So sorry to hear about such good books from this thread being declined, too. I hope my declination comes quickly as well so I can get on with it. Good luck to everyone still in the midst of campaigning and to everyone else in the waiting room. Happy Turkey Day, Steve!


Congratulations to Tomb of the First Priest. Just read my email saying it was selected. Great job!! 
To those who didn't make it, I hope you see great sales after publishing!!


----------



## Elle Emery

Jill James said:


> Nominated:
> 
> 5 days left Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
> 6 days left The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you!!❤
Also, congratulations to Tomb of the First Priest. 
Happy 'gobble til you wobble' day, Steve. &#129411;
ID, I nominated Prelude! Stay positive! &#127752;


----------



## ID Johnson

Elle Emery said:


> Thank you!!❤
> Also, congratulations to Tomb of the First Priest.
> Happy 'gobble til you wobble' day, Steve. &#129411;
> ID, I nominated Prelude! Stay positive! &#127752;


Thank you! I have yours saved to nominate on the last day. Best of luck!!


----------



## AnnMPratley

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Huzzah for some good news in the thread! So nice to see some folks selected!
> 
> Me, I'm thrilled Ghost at the Collage was declined right away. I did not want to wait 14 days to get it released. I'll probably release Tuesday, and it will be free for a few days, so I'll let you guys know.


I look forward to reading it, Julianne!


----------



## TheJackDublin

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *
> 
> Umm, so yeah. Selected. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but the timing sucks since I now have to read it through and upload any amendments in 30 days and I set Oct aside assuming they wouldn't take it. Aarrghhh, so much for defeatism.
> 
> So anyway, thank you all to those who nominated, shared the link, and gave advice.
> 
> For anyone asking how I ran a successful campaign, it's two things: 1) a fairly large mailing list (4k ish) that I built up through a LOT of Instafreebie and Bookfunnel promotions earlier this year, utilising several techniques of "non-selly" autoresponders and 2) I basically copied Lincoln Cole's method of hitting every promo outlet as hard as possible. About $350 spent all in, which is part of a month's income on my self-pubbed works, making it tax deductible if I failed. Anyway, that's my lazy "how I did it" essay in four words: mailing list + Lincoln Cole.
> 
> Will update on progress as soon as I know what it is.
> 
> My final stats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing really worth noting I think is the source of these links. Of course, we can't say with certainty, but the majority of the views came from direct links which I suspect is my newsletter and others. I spaced out my newsletter begging requests to 6 different segments, spacing them out around paid promos, which I think helped with consistent traffic. I also gave readers two links - one direct and one to my webpage (which I have taken down - I really should have made an archive or something to link to. Maybe I'll recreate it if anyone wants to see it).
> 
> Anyway, I'll update anyone who's interested in the process, probably in the form of a blog so I don't clog up this thread.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Congrats! I think your book was selected when it was submitted, and it was the Amazon editors "in the waiting room." Best success on the launch... I'm looking forward to reading my free copy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmaryan

i wish i had remembered to nominate my own book on its last day. i still haven't gotten the official scout rejection letter. has anyone who nominated me been informed i wasn't chosen?


----------



## Paranorma1

emmaryan said:


> i wish i had remembered to nominate my own book on its last day. i still haven't gotten the official scout rejection letter. has anyone who nominated me been informed i wasn't chosen?


At this moment, it appears that several campaigns (including yours) that finished before _Tomb of the First Priest_ and _Ghost at the College_ are still in the waiting room, so to speak. Gotta envy those who hear back after only a couple of days v. a couple of weeks! Now that my campaign is over, two weeks sounds like an eternity. 

CJ


----------



## jaxonreed

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *
> 
> Umm, so yeah. Selected. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but the timing sucks since I now have to read it through and upload any amendments in 30 days and I set Oct aside assuming they wouldn't take it. Aarrghhh, so much for defeatism.
> 
> So anyway, thank you all to those who nominated, shared the link, and gave advice.
> 
> For anyone asking how I ran a successful campaign, it's two things: 1) a fairly large mailing list (4k ish) that I built up through a LOT of Instafreebie and Bookfunnel promotions earlier this year, utilising several techniques of "non-selly" autoresponders and 2) I basically copied Lincoln Cole's method of hitting every promo outlet as hard as possible. About $350 spent all in, which is part of a month's income on my self-pubbed works, making it tax deductible if I failed. Anyway, that's my lazy "how I did it" essay in four words: mailing list + Lincoln Cole.
> 
> Will update on progress as soon as I know what it is.
> 
> My final stats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing really worth noting I think is the source of these links. Of course, we can't say with certainty, but the majority of the views came from direct links which I suspect is my newsletter and others. I spaced out my newsletter begging requests to 6 different segments, spacing them out around paid promos, which I think helped with consistent traffic. I also gave readers two links - one direct and one to my webpage (which I have taken down - I really should have made an archive or something to link to. Maybe I'll recreate it if anyone wants to see it).
> 
> Anyway, I'll update anyone who's interested in the process, probably in the form of a blog so I don't clog up this thread.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Congrats!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *
> 
> Umm, so yeah. Selected. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but the timing sucks since I now have to read it through and upload any amendments in 30 days and I set Oct aside assuming they wouldn't take it. Aarrghhh, so much for defeatism.
> 
> So anyway, thank you all to those who nominated, shared the link, and gave advice.
> 
> For anyone asking how I ran a successful campaign, it's two things: 1) a fairly large mailing list (4k ish) that I built up through a LOT of Instafreebie and Bookfunnel promotions earlier this year, utilising several techniques of "non-selly" autoresponders and 2) I basically copied Lincoln Cole's method of hitting every promo outlet as hard as possible. About $350 spent all in, which is part of a month's income on my self-pubbed works, making it tax deductible if I failed. Anyway, that's my lazy "how I did it" essay in four words: mailing list + Lincoln Cole.
> 
> Will update on progress as soon as I know what it is.
> 
> My final stats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing really worth noting I think is the source of these links. Of course, we can't say with certainty, but the majority of the views came from direct links which I suspect is my newsletter and others. I spaced out my newsletter begging requests to 6 different segments, spacing them out around paid promos, which I think helped with consistent traffic. I also gave readers two links - one direct and one to my webpage (which I have taken down - I really should have made an archive or something to link to. Maybe I'll recreate it if anyone wants to see it).
> 
> Anyway, I'll update anyone who's interested in the process, probably in the form of a blog so I don't clog up this thread.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Congratulations! I'm the official welcoming committee on Facebook for Kindle Scout Winners. I sent you a FB Messenger note. Just 'friend' me (Liz Gelb-O'Connor), and I'll add you to the private Kindle Press authors group  Liz


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AnnMPratley said:


> I look forward to reading it, Julianne!


Thanks, Ann! The kindle is live now, but it will be a couple days before it goes to free. I'll post a link here then.


----------



## JsFan

emmaryan said:


> i wish i had remembered to nominate my own book on its last day. i still haven't gotten the official scout rejection letter. has anyone who nominated me been informed i wasn't chosen?


According to my KS page, the book is still in review. I truly hope they change their minds if they had decided to reject your book because you're using a different pen name. I'd love to win it.

(I know you said you can send it to anyone who wants it, but I have a huge pile of books to read and feel it wouldn't be right to request your book and then fail to read it within a reasonable time frame.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I've got one more day off today and I'm dedicating it to writing.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  When They Saw by Kody Boye
3 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
3 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
4 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
10 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
10 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
10 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
11 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
11 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
13 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
14 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
19 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
21 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
24 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
25 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
26 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_Writing is a little like sex. You don't have to wait until you're an expert at it to give it a try._


----------



## lincolnjcole

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *
> 
> Umm, so yeah. Selected. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but the timing sucks since I now have to read it through and upload any amendments in 30 days and I set Oct aside assuming they wouldn't take it. Aarrghhh, so much for defeatism.
> 
> So anyway, thank you all to those who nominated, shared the link, and gave advice.
> 
> For anyone asking how I ran a successful campaign, it's two things: 1) a fairly large mailing list (4k ish) that I built up through a LOT of Instafreebie and Bookfunnel promotions earlier this year, utilising several techniques of "non-selly" autoresponders and 2) I basically copied Lincoln Cole's method of hitting every promo outlet as hard as possible. About $350 spent all in, which is part of a month's income on my self-pubbed works, making it tax deductible if I failed. Anyway, that's my lazy "how I did it" essay in four words: mailing list + Lincoln Cole.
> 
> Will update on progress as soon as I know what it is.
> 
> My final stats
> 
> The only thing really worth noting I think is the source of these links. Of course, we can't say with certainty, but the majority of the views came from direct links which I suspect is my newsletter and others. I spaced out my newsletter begging requests to 6 different segments, spacing them out around paid promos, which I think helped with consistent traffic. I also gave readers two links - one direct and one to my webpage (which I have taken down - I really should have made an archive or something to link to. Maybe I'll recreate it if anyone wants to see it).
> 
> Anyway, I'll update anyone who's interested in the process, probably in the form of a blog so I don't clog up this thread.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


That is so awesome! Welcome aboard and I'll see you over in the facebook group. BTW, feel free to email me if you want to add your book to the kpreading.com website! You can find the link below in my comments, and you can email me at [email protected] if you're interested. Totally free, just for all of our picked authors team (at least for now) and will continue to build over time!


----------



## Used To Be BH

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *
> 
> Umm, so yeah. Selected. Hasn't quite sunk in yet but the timing sucks since I now have to read it through and upload any amendments in 30 days and I set Oct aside assuming they wouldn't take it. Aarrghhh, so much for defeatism.


Acceptances have gotten to be so rare that I jumped for joy when I got the email.

It's too bad you planned October differently. I suppose we should all have a plan A and a plan B, depending on how the process goes. (I made the opposite mistake and planned as if I would be accepted. )


----------



## Mark Wakely

Just nominated:

When They Saw by Kody Boye
The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb

Good luck to all three!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## HeyImBen

Top 3 nominated. Best of luck. Waiting room, day eleven. Please send doughnuts.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

My campaign ended on Friday and I have not heard anything back. It ended over the weekend so I did not really expect to hear anything at that point but I am definitely on the edge of my seat still.


----------



## VayneLine

Hey guys, been out of the scene a few months due to a lot of issues but almost done with my new book.  What does it take to get into the scout program and am I correct in assuming this topic is people helping each other get into it?


----------



## A.M. Manay

Just nominated When They Saw, The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse, and Collette's Diary.  Best of luck to you all!

And congrats to Tony Davies!  Was so pleased for you when I received the email.


----------



## emmaryan

JsFan said:


> According to my KS page, the book is still in review. I truly hope they change their minds if they had decided to reject your book because you're using a different pen name. I'd love to win it.
> 
> (I know you said you can send it to anyone who wants it, but I have a huge pile of books to read and feel it wouldn't be right to request your book and then fail to read it within a reasonable time frame.)


consider it a thank you for nominating. if you get around to leaving a note, cool. no obligation.

[email protected]


----------



## lmsorrell

xprettyguardianx said:


> My campaign ended on Friday and I have not heard anything back. It ended over the weekend so I did not really expect to hear anything at that point but I am definitely on the edge of my seat still.


Yep, I was right there with you. I've not got a note yet, either. Hoping it'll be this week then I can get on with things 
Lx


----------



## lincolnjcole

VayneLine said:


> Hey guys, been out of the scene a few months due to a lot of issues but almost done with my new book. What does it take to get into the scout program and am I correct in assuming this topic is people helping each other get into it?


This is just information about the program and support for everyone so no one has to go about it alone. The scout program is open to anyone who wants to apply, you just submit your book and they create a listing for you to help share.

google kindle scout to find their site, then just create an account, start a new book, and fill out the details. That's it. It's free, but keep in mind if/when you submit, you are agreeing to exclusive acceptance of their contract, so DON"T send it to agents publishers or anyone else while it is on kindle scout.

45 days and you hear back yes/no.


----------



## Paranorma1

xprettyguardianx said:


> My campaign ended on Friday and I have not heard anything back. It ended over the weekend so I did not really expect to hear anything at that point but I am definitely on the edge of my seat still.


Well, you can handle the wait like I have. It involves refreshing e-mail and every webpage having to do with Kindle Scout every five minutes or so.  Not the healthiest coping mechanism -- I know! Your title, mine (Unremarkable), Prelude and Broken Blue all ended on the same day -- let's hope we get news sooner rather than later! I'll post the second I hear anything. Good luck!

CJ


----------



## lmsorrell

lincolnjcole said:


> This is just information about the program and support for everyone so no one has to go about it alone. The scout program is open to anyone who wants to apply, you just submit your book and they create a listing for you to help share.
> 
> google kindle scout to find their site, then just create an account, start a new book, and fill out the details. That's it. It's free, but keep in mind if/when you submit, you are agreeing to exclusive acceptance of their contract, so DON"T send it to agents publishers or anyone else while it is on kindle scout.
> 
> 45 days and you hear back yes/no.


Lincoln's info is gold, BTW 

Good luck to all just starting, still going, and waiting. Lxx


----------



## xprettyguardianx

lmsorrell said:


> Yep, I was right there with you. I've not got a note yet, either. Hoping it'll be this week then I can get on with things
> Lx


We have a whole little club of us who all came out on the same day. It would be nice just to know, either way, for the sake of being able to move on. I guess whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Alan Felyk

ADDavies said:


> Tomb of the First Priest received its result surprisingly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations! Our readers have spoken, and your book Tomb of the First Priest has been selected for publication by the Kindle Press Team. We're excited to be working with you and eager to get started on your upcoming book launch. *


Congratulations, Tony. Looks like you ran a well-oiled campaign with a great book.


----------



## Variath

lmsorrell said:


> Yep, I was right there with you. I've not got a note yet, either. Hoping it'll be this week then I can get on with things
> Lx


In KS page my book is also shown 'in review' still. So that I have to wait, yep... meantime, I am on the way to do the final touch-up to publish through KDP.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Ghost at the College is live and will be free for four days starting tomorrow. The link is here: https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-College-Unruly-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B0769Q88MV

Also, something a bit shocking, I got feedback. I got some general feedback for 4 of my 6 Scout books, which were all read by the same editor. I got some good crit, mostly concerning my books be more plot driven and less character/ setting oriented, which is fair enough. It's something I can work on. I don't want to lose how readers feel like they know the places and the characters, but my balance is obviously off. And that my characters don't use contractions enough in dialog. There are also instances where I repeat information a bit too much. There's a fine line when it's too much and not enough, and I need to work on finding it. All in all, good feedback that I'm happy to have. Also happens to be the first professional feedback I've ever gotten in my life, so I think I'm doing pretty good so far! No horrible issues, I need to do more fine tuning. It's nice to have some direction for improvement.

Oooh, just wait until I get my next series started!

But I can't do that yet. Crucible Station's up next and it's completely different from my usual. So we'll see what Scout makes of it.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


----------



## Paranorma1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost at the College is live and will be free for four days starting tomorrow. The link is here: https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-College-Unruly-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B0769Q88MV
> 
> Also, something a bit shocking, I got feedback. I got some general feedback for 4 of my 6 Scout books, which were all read by the same editor. I got some good crit, mostly concerning my books be more plot driven and less character/ setting oriented, which is fair enough. It's something I can work on. I don't want to lose how readers feel like they know the places and the characters, but my balance is obviously off. And that my characters don't use contractions enough in dialog. There are also instances where I repeat information a bit too much. There's a fine line when it's too much and not enough, and I need to work on finding it. All in all, good feedback that I'm happy to have. Also happens to be the first professional feedback I've ever gotten in my life, so I think I'm doing pretty good so far! No horrible issues, I need to do more fine tuning. It's nice to have some direction for improvement.
> 
> Oooh, just wait until I get my next series started!
> 
> But I can't do that yet. Crucible Station's up next and it's completely different from my usual. So we'll see what Scout makes of it.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


Julianne ... Congratulations on hearing back so soon (I'm afraid I'm going to be waiting the requisite two weeks for a rejection), publishing _Ghost at the College_ AND getting feedback from KS! That's very encouraging that they've taken the time with a few titles to offer advice! However, not to disagree with the professionals, but I've found your "sense of place" an engaging part of the story so far, and your characters seem like real people, which makes me care about their fate. (Overall, I find your prose very compelling.) Just remember -- even editors have their own preferences and pet peeves. I happen to enjoy a good character-driven story, which is not to say the plot isn't intriguing so far!

CJ
Top three nominated!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Julianne ... Congratulations on hearing back so soon (I'm afraid I'm going to be waiting the requisite two weeks for a rejection), publishing _Ghost at the College_ AND getting feedback from KS! That's very encouraging that they've taken the time with a few titles to offer advice! However, not to disagree with the professionals, but I've found your "sense of place" an engaging part of the story so far, and your characters seem like real people, which makes me care about their fate. (Overall, I find your prose very compelling.) Just remember -- even editors have their own preferences and pet peeves. I happen to enjoy a good character-driven story, which is not to say the plot isn't intriguing so far!
> 
> CJ
> Top three nominated!


Thanks CJ! I have had quite a few comments from readers saying they enjoy that very thing, so I'm not going to lose it. I think I need to be more aware of the length of those passages and balancing it with plot furthering. That's what I liked about the feedback, it's not so much changing my style as it is tweaking it. And now I know which bits need tweaking. But I don't want to lose what makes people feel like they know the characters or are at the places. That is what I get the most positive responses about.


----------



## Variath

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost at the College is live and will be free for four days starting tomorrow. The link is here: https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-College-Unruly-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B0769Q88MV
> 
> Also, something a bit shocking, I got feedback. I got some general feedback for 4 of my 6 Scout books, which were all read by the same editor. I got some good crit, mostly concerning my books be more plot driven and less character/ setting oriented, which is fair enough. It's something I can work on. I don't want to lose how readers feel like they know the places and the characters, but my balance is obviously off. And that my characters don't use contractions enough in dialog. There are also instances where I repeat information a bit too much. There's a fine line when it's too much and not enough, and I need to work on finding it. All in all, good feedback that I'm happy to have. Also happens to be the first professional feedback I've ever gotten in my life, so I think I'm doing pretty good so far! No horrible issues, I need to do more fine tuning. It's nice to have some direction for improvement.
> 
> Oooh, just wait until I get my next series started!
> 
> But I can't do that yet. Crucible Station's up next and it's completely different from my usual. So we'll see what Scout makes of it.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


Thank you for the information Julian, just I received message from KS also. Waiting for the next... best of luck


----------



## Kimjwest

Hi everyone
Got my rejection after 14 days of waiting; it was a pretty long wait! I have no idea why they took this long.
Towards the end of my campaign I also got an interesting email from someone who wanted to find out about my work after seeing me being discussed on Goodreads and a blog I'd never heard of. I googled their email address and found out it was from an imprint of a major publisher SS. Thought it best not to respond then in case I was breaching scout campaign rules. Even now I have no idea what this means!! Besides I only have one and a half books to my name but will see what happens. Also two other publishers I've never heard of contacted me through Goodreads.

In the mean time, I'll be selfpubbing soon. An author on Goodreads advised me to publish regardless of interest anywhere else as that will not affect any possible deal. Besides interest does not equal contract, she says.

Thanks to everyone who nominated me; I've had an overwhelming number of post rejection messages expecially from Goodreads and Instagram so the future doesn't look too bad. Final campaign stats: 232 H&T, 5300 page views. No paid advertising at all and I had no website, mailing list or anything until 2 days before campaign launch. Most of my support came from Goodreads and Instagram. Some Goodreaders are publishers and editors so it's worth having a presence there.
What have I learnt? Get a following before you launch. Even if your genre is too "niche" to be selected, do a Scout campaign anyway; I'd never have my 1700 subscribers without it; all came from this campaign.

Good luck to those waiting. On vacation I managed to sneak in my nominations so fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## Kimjwest

Variath said:


> In KS page my book is also shown 'in review' still. So that I have to wait, yep... meantime, I am on the way to do the final touch-up to publish through KDP.


Hi Variath

I'm no expert, but perhaps you should get your book edited by a native English speaker before launch. English is my third language, so I understand the challenges of writing for English audiences. My English is British English so I also have to make sure when I write for American readers, I edit out the excessive "Britishisms" for lack of a better term.
Be very careful; incorrect grammar can get you low ratings in reviews. Your excerpt was interesting but an English speaker who has never learnt another language might struggle to understand it. I never got an editor either, but I know my limitations so I stayed away from complicated language. Search online for an editor willing to do your first chapter free and you will see the difference.
Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and it is October and between school appearances, live appearances and one live broadcast podcast I have got 2 days off over the next month. This week I am working full shifts for the next 3 days and then a school appearance on Friday 13th that I am going to have to get up for at about 4 in the morning on account of it is an out of school.

October is my busy month.

Let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
2 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
3 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
9 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
9 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
9 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
10 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
10 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
12 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
13 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
18 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
20 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
23 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
24 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
25 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_"The first draft is just you telling yourself the story." - Terry Pratchett_


----------



## Variath

Kimjwest said:


> Hi Variath
> 
> I'm no expert, but perhaps you should get your book edited by a native English speaker before launch. English is my third language, so I understand the challenges of writing for English audiences. My English is British English so I also have to make sure when I write for American readers, I edit out the excessive "Britishisms" for lack of a better term.
> Be very careful; incorrect grammar can get you low ratings in reviews. Your excerpt was interesting but an English speaker who has never learnt another language might struggle to understand it. I never got an editor either, but I know my limitations so I stayed away from complicated language. Search online for an editor willing to do your first chapter free and you will see the difference.
> Good luck!


Dear Kim,

I am very happy to here you and thank you for the detailed explanations. Recently I received some comments also in this regard. In India, we are following 'British English', Specially my storyline based on a real incident originated in southern part of India and I use the style and languages accordingly. I knew it become complicated with the US readers but maximum I will make corrections and explanations to make the narration simple. As you suggested, I checked with online editors to do my job but they are not able to follow the correct contents of the story. Now I arranged one editor locally (Indian) and he is making the corrections.
This is my first book in English Language and the other four books written in Indian language which published through KDP and creative. 
Just to wait for another one week, I am sure, I will get a reject report soon from KS.

Regards,


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday and it is October and between school appearances, live appearances and one live broadcast podcast I have got 2 days off over the next month. This week I am working full shifts for the next 3 days and then a school appearance on Friday 13th that I am going to have to get up for at about 4 in the morning on account of it is an out of school.
> 
> October is my busy month.
> 
> Let's get to the list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
> 2 days left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
> 3 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
> 9 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
> 9 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 9 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
> 10 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
> 10 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
> 12 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
> 13 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
> 18 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
> 20 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> 23 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 24 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 25 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> _"The first draft is just you telling yourself the story." - Terry Pratchett_


Nominated the first two (The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse an Colette's Diary). Best of luck to Chris and Webb.


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost at the College is live and will be free for four days starting tomorrow. The link is here: https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-College-Unruly-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B0769Q88MV
> 
> Also, something a bit shocking, I got feedback. I got some general feedback for 4 of my 6 Scout books, which were all read by the same editor. I got some good crit, mostly concerning my books be more plot driven and less character/ setting oriented, which is fair enough. It's something I can work on. I don't want to lose how readers feel like they know the places and the characters, but my balance is obviously off. And that my characters don't use contractions enough in dialog. There are also instances where I repeat information a bit too much. There's a fine line when it's too much and not enough, and I need to work on finding it. All in all, good feedback that I'm happy to have. Also happens to be the first professional feedback I've ever gotten in my life, so I think I'm doing pretty good so far! No horrible issues, I need to do more fine tuning. It's nice to have some direction for improvement.
> 
> Oooh, just wait until I get my next series started!
> 
> But I can't do that yet. Crucible Station's up next and it's completely different from my usual. So we'll see what Scout makes of it.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


Congrats, and I'll give your book a shoutout on social media while it's free! Best of luck with the launch and your next project on scout!


----------



## Elle Emery

Kimjwest said:


> Hi everyone
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me; I've had an overwhelming number of post rejection messages expecially from Goodreads and Instagram so the future doesn't look too bad. Final campaign stats: 232 H&T, 5300 page views. No paid advertising at all and I had no website, mailing list or anything until 2 days before campaign launch. Most of my support came from Goodreads and Instagram. Some Goodreaders are publishers and editors so it's worth having a presence there.
> What have I learnt? Get a following before you launch. Even if your genre is too "niche" to be selected, do a Scout campaign anyway; I'd never have my 1700 subscribers without it; all came from this campaign.
> 
> Good luck to those waiting. On vacation I managed to sneak in my nominations so fingers crossed for you guys.


Hi! I'm sorry about White Male not getting accepted but I want to thank you for suggesting Goodreads. I know people have mentioned it before and I have a personal account that I use to check out new books to read. I did set up an author's account but never really engaged in the discussions. I did it (this morning), because of your advice, and my book immediately went to the H&T list, after 27 days of never being on it!! I'm seriously considering taking time out today to build a time machine so I can go back in time to smack myself. Thank you, thank you! ❤ This is why I love kboards.


----------



## VayneLine

lincolnjcole said:


> This is just information about the program and support for everyone so no one has to go about it alone. The scout program is open to anyone who wants to apply, you just submit your book and they create a listing for you to help share.
> 
> google kindle scout to find their site, then just create an account, start a new book, and fill out the details. That's it. It's free, but keep in mind if/when you submit, you are agreeing to exclusive acceptance of their contract, so DON"T send it to agents publishers or anyone else while it is on kindle scout.
> 
> 45 days and you hear back yes/no.


Hey thanks for answer, a question about the 'helping share', does that mean its a popularity contest? Or does amazon actually read the books?


----------



## corrieg

Elle Emery said:


> Hi! I'm sorry about White Male not getting accepted but I want to thank you for suggesting Goodreads. I know people have mentioned it before and I have a personal account that I use to check out new books to read. I did set up an author's account but never really engaged in the discussions. I did it (this morning), because of your advice, and my book immediately went to the H&T list, after 27 days of never being on it!!


Interesting, Elle! Is there a way to connect your author profile with your scout book? Or did you mention your scout book in discussions? Just curious! Glad you're on H&T!
Also, I'm so glad I got the warning on here that higher and higher page views (and whatnot) are necessary to get on H&T. I had a brief flirt with H&T for a couple days, but while my views have been pretty steady since then, I haven't got back on.
Good luck to those in review. I've been nominating (I think most recently was When They Saw?), but man, it seems like there's still a lot of you waiting! Cheers


----------



## xprettyguardianx

This morning I got an email from Kindle Scout and my heart started pounding. I opened it up and my quick scan said something about being declined. My stomach flipped upside down on itself and started punching me internally. It was only upon actually reading the email that I realized it was about one of my NOMINATIONS not being selected. It's too bad because that person honestly wrote a very strong piece in their genre. I'm still anxiously awaiting an outcome for my book.


----------



## XCulletto

I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


----------



## Paranorma1

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


XCulletto, I can relate! My own mother and my husband both basically said the same thing to me. I know they think they're being realistic, but you're so right: Authors get enough bad news as it is! Sometimes, I want to get good news purely so I can say, "See! I told _you_ so!" It is hard not getting discouraged, but I like to balance it with a healthy dose of hopefulness -- realistic or not! Even though I've written multiple books with characters who are psychic, the truth is: no one knows what's going to happen until it happens! Hang in there, and keep on going no matter what. There are so many stories of authors who became "overnight" successes. Usually when they're interviewed, they say something like, "Overnight? I worked at this for 5 ... 10 ... 20 years before becoming an overnight success!"


----------



## ID Johnson

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


How awful! I'm so sorry that she said that to you. Unless she happens to work for Kindle Press, I would completely ignore that comment. I know it stings, though. If our families don't support us, it makes it a lot harder to keep going. But you do have a lot of support here! The beautiful thing about Kindle Scout is that even if you "lose" you can win! There have been a lot of great launches that have come after rejections. Personally, I entered _Prelude_ not in hopes of being selected (though that would be great) but because my first KS entry, _Beneath the Inconstant Moon_, had such a wonderful launch after a failed KS campaign. So not only do you get a lot of exposure for your book, you also get to meet the other amazing authors who are in the same boat as you, and as I'm sure you know, most of us will bend over backwards to help each other however we can. Try to shake off that nasty comment and focus on what happens if your book is chosen, and also think about how you can successfully launch your book yourself if it's Plan B. That can also be awesome!


----------



## A.M. Manay

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost at the College is live and will be free for four days starting tomorrow. The link is here: https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-College-Unruly-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B0769Q88MV


Grabbed it and tweeted it.


----------



## A.M. Manay

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


Ugh. I'm sorry. How spectacularly unhelpful. We all have to find the balance between hope and setting ourselves up for disappointment, and we have to remember that there are many reasons other than quality that a book doesn't get picked. And that sort of thing from those close to you does not make that any easier. Hugs from afar.


----------



## Kimjwest

Elle Emery said:


> Hi! I'm sorry about White Male not getting accepted but I want to thank you for suggesting Goodreads. I know people have mentioned it before and I have a personal account that I use to check out new books to read. I did set up an author's account but never really engaged in the discussions. I did it (this morning), because of your advice, and my book immediately went to the H&T list, after 27 days of never being on it!! I'm seriously considering taking time out today to build a time machine so I can go back in time to smack myself. Thank you, thank you! ❤ This is why I love kboards.


That's great! Just today I've received 116 additional new emails from more Goodreaders who still want my book. It's really a powerful network of avid readers. Amazon bought Goodreads a while back, so you can link your Amazon author page and books directly to your Goodreads profile. It has over 30 million members including editors, book reviewers, readers, big publishing houses etc. Good luck with your last couple of days; nomination done.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I was up until 3am local time last night, just to make sure my book went free when it was supposed to, and it did.  Does anyone else fret about that stuff?  I had all these announcements out about it being free, as well as a couple of cheap promos.  I've never had any issue with countdown deals and free days not happening when they are supposed to, but I've heard such horror stories.

Sorry to hear the news about White Male.  Hope you have a great launch and sell oodles!

A few thoughts based on recent posts to the thread:

No, KS is not a popularity contest and the Scout editors read submissions.  All the nominations in the universe won't help if they think the book isn't marketable enough.  Also, a small amount of noms won't hurt if they do think it's saleable.

For those awaiting news and fretting- KS accepts between 1-3% of submissions for publication.  The vast majority of books will not be selected.  Your book may not be selected.  The important thing to remember is not to let this stop you or slow you down.  Sure, cry in your soda for a moment and then dust yourself off and go to plan B. (So very important that you HAVE a plan B!) KS can be an excellent way to get eyes on your books so that you have more potential readers when you publish it yourself.  Have a plan in place.  If you get selected, huzzah!  If you don't, no worries.  I've had loads of agents and publishers turn me down!  It hasn't stopped me!  My last 6 failed Scout Campaigns have taken me from starting with nothing, not even a mailing list, to having a nice mid-three figure monthly income.   Now I'm working towards a nice 4 figure income and I have every reason to believe that's doable.

As for friends and family being supportive, it would be lovely, but it often doesn't work out that way.  Find a group of writers online for a support group.  Remind yourself that you are in this for the long hall, and folks who don't really understand how the process works are not always going to have something constructive to say.  And then there are those who actively want you to fail so they will feel better about their own failures.  Remind yourself that unsupportive people are unsupportive about most things.  If you were going on a diet, they'd be unsupportive about that too!  It has nothing to do with your writing, and most likely, nothing to do with you period.  Something in them is negative.  That has nothing to do with you or your art.

Just my opinions, of course.  Take it with a shaker of salt.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

Amen to not taking every opinion seriously from people who aren't even in the business. They really have no idea about the writing process or the publishing process. Let them keep their snide comments to themselves. Writing a book is an amazing enough feat on its own and its petty of anyone to think they can diminish that.

I would be interested to hear more about everyone's plan B and how they moved past their KS campaigns.


----------



## ID Johnson

xprettyguardianx said:


> Amen to not taking every opinion seriously from people who aren't even in the business. They really have no idea about the writing process or the publishing process. Let them keep their snide comments to themselves. Writing a book is an amazing enough feat on its own and its petty of anyone to think they can diminish that.
> 
> I would be interested to hear more about everyone's plan B and how they moved past their KS campaigns.


Luckily, there's a thread for that! 
The "My Book Wasn't Accept" thread can be found here: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## lincolnjcole

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I was up until 3am local time last night, just to make sure my book went free when it was supposed to, and it did. Does anyone else fret about that stuff? I had all these announcements out about it being free, as well as a couple of cheap promos. I've never had any issue with countdown deals and free days not happening when they are supposed to, but I've heard such horror stories.
> 
> Sorry to hear the news about White Male. Hope you have a great launch and sell oodles!
> 
> A few thoughts based on recent posts to the thread:
> 
> No, KS is not a popularity contest and the Scout editors read submissions. All the nominations in the universe won't help if they think the book isn't marketable enough. Also, a small amount of noms won't hurt if they do think it's saleable.
> 
> For those awaiting news and fretting- KS accepts between 1-3% of submissions for publication. The vast majority of books will not be selected. Your book may not be selected. The important thing to remember is not to let this stop you or slow you down. Sure, cry in your soda for a moment and then dust yourself off and go to plan B. (So very important that you HAVE a plan B!) KS can be an excellent way to get eyes on your books so that you have more potential readers when you publish it yourself. Have a plan in place. If you get selected, huzzah! If you don't, no worries. I've had loads of agents and publishers turn me down! It hasn't stopped me! My last 6 failed Scout Campaigns have taken me from starting with nothing, not even a mailing list, to having a nice mid-three figure monthly income.  Now I'm working towards a nice 4 figure income and I have every reason to believe that's doable.
> 
> As for friends and family being supportive, it would be lovely, but it often doesn't work out that way. Find a group of writers online for a support group. Remind yourself that you are in this for the long hall, and folks who don't really understand how the process works are not always going to have something constructive to say. And then there are those who actively want you to fail so they will feel better about their own failures. Remind yourself that unsupportive people are unsupportive about most things. If you were going on a diet, they'd be unsupportive about that too! It has nothing to do with your writing, and most likely, nothing to do with you period. Something in them is negative. That has nothing to do with you or your art.
> 
> Just my opinions, of course. Take it with a shaker of salt.


I used to fret about that stuff.

Now...

I panic!

At one point, my email list had about 2k subscribers, and I sent out 2-3 emails in a row with mistakes in the URLs because of a new system. Now, I'm closer to 15k people on my lists, which means a lot more people point out to me my mistakes when I screw stuff like that up, so in general I try to work way harder to make sure it's perfect before I actually let it send.


----------



## Elle Emery

corrieg said:


> Interesting, Elle! Is there a way to connect your author profile with your scout book? Or did you mention your scout book in discussions? Just curious! Glad you're on H&T!
> Also, I'm so glad I got the warning on here that higher and higher page views (and whatnot) are necessary to get on H&T. I had a brief flirt with H&T for a couple days, but while my views have been pretty steady since then, I haven't got back on.
> Good luck to those in review. I've been nominating (I think most recently was When They Saw?), but man, it seems like there's still a lot of you waiting! Cheers


Kim West mentions below that you can connect your Amazon author page to your Goodreads. However, I cannot, since this book is my first and currently unpublished. I'm in a weird puragatory for unpublished authors trying to get eyes on their unpublished book.  I did go to the specific genre for my book and started a discussion, where I spoke about my book and encouraged people to talk about it. I got a lot of well thought out responses and I was surprised how people were friendly and open with their answers. 
Btw, I love the your concept of writing a Jane Eyre book in today's world. A few days ago, I watched To Walk Invisible: The Brontë Sister, which is this PBS Masterpiece two-hour film portrayal of the Brontë family. It was wonderful.

To everyone who has unsupportive family: I haven't told anyone about my book at all (except my husband and he's my biggest cheerleader), no Facebook, no best friends, no family. Why? Because even if they mean well they can still bruise an already fragile ego (mine in particular  ). Right before I launched my book I was watching a documentary on food and someone said "You need to find your tribe." Your friends and family could mean well but they haven't gone through exactly what you've gone through writing and editing and hoping. My advice is find your tribe.


----------



## Elle Emery

Kimjwest said:


> That's great! Just today I've received 116 additional new emails from more Goodreaders who still want my book. It's really a powerful network of avid readers. Amazon bought Goodreads a while back, so you can link your Amazon author page and books directly to your Goodreads profile. It has over 30 million members including editors, book reviewers, readers, big publishing houses etc. Good luck with your last couple of days; nomination done.


Thank you! I will link it as soon as the book is published and I can finally have an author's page. You've been so helpful! ❤


----------



## emmaryan

Kimjwest said:


> Hi everyone
> Got my rejection after 14 days of waiting; it was a pretty long wait! I have no idea why they took this long.
> Towards the end of my campaign I also got an interesting email from someone who wanted to find out about my work after seeing me being discussed on Goodreads and a blog I'd never heard of. I googled their email address and found out it was from an imprint of a major publisher SS. Thought it best not to respond then in case I was breaching scout campaign rules. Even now I have no idea what this means!! Besides I only have one and a half books to my name but will see what happens. Also two other publishers I've never heard of contacted me through Goodreads.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll be selfpubbing soon. An author on Goodreads advised me to publish regardless of interest anywhere else as that will not affect any possible deal. Besides interest does not equal contract, she says.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me; I've had an overwhelming number of post rejection messages expecially from Goodreads and Instagram so the future doesn't look too bad. Final campaign stats: 232 H&T, 5300 page views. No paid advertising at all and I had no website, mailing list or anything until 2 days before campaign launch. Most of my support came from Goodreads and Instagram. Some Goodreaders are publishers and editors so it's worth having a presence there.
> What have I learnt? Get a following before you launch. Even if your genre is too "niche" to be selected, do a Scout campaign anyway; I'd never have my 1700 subscribers without it; all came from this campaign.
> 
> Good luck to those waiting. On vacation I managed to sneak in my nominations so fingers crossed for you guys.


How did you get a presence on Goodreads? I find it hard to engage.


----------



## Cecelia

Both Goodreads groups I joined specifically asked authors not to post promotions of their own stuff - except on one limited thread where it would get lost among all the other author posts. As both groups served limited genres, I felt this was unfair, as readers should be interested in hearing what's new.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


I have similar individuals in my life. The lesson I've learned after years of getting punched in the gut? Tell them nothing. Before. During. After. _Nothing_. That way you can keep your "failures" to yourself and they can find out about your successes from someone else. For some reason, that carries more weight with them anyway. In closing... Nothing!


----------



## JsFan

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


I have rarely ever received validation from my family. I had written a long paragraph of their reactions and rejections, but felt I didn't want that much exposure at this time.

I was thinking about this just today, and thinking that one day I must tell my story for all the other rejected people to know they are not alone and it is not the end.

As for your sister, I would tell her, quietly but firmly, that submitting to KS or any other publisher or even self publishing is an act of courage and not stupidity. I would tell her the people who cannot get it done should get out of the way of those who are doing it. I would tell her to pursue her own dreams instead of pouring water on mine, which reeks of insecurity and crab mentality (do you know the story of the crabs?) and that I will help and support her if she is willing to take the plunge (if I am willing to help and support her). I would ask her why she feels the need to put me down when there's enough in the world to discourage me already. I would tell her I don't know if I'll be selected (or I most likely will not be), but that this is not one of the regrets I'll have on my deathbed, and that makes the risk worth it. I'd tell her I'm working on my next WIP and will submit it or self publish it and there's nothing anyone can do about it. I will tell her I think I am good enough to be successful, and even if I am not I am good enough to try. I would tell her that if she doesn't have something positive to say it's better to say nothing.

But I can't tell her because I don't know her, so I'm telling you, if what I've said can be of any help. Just change the pronouns 

Many, many, many of us artistic and ambitious folk have to deal with great opposition from those closest to us. The trick is to keep going until.


----------



## Paranorma1

emmaryan said:


> How did you get a presence on Goodreads? I find it hard to engage.


Unfortunately, I've never really figured out the secret to leveraging Goodreads. I'm a bit afraid of it, to be honest. It sounds like it works really well for some people, but my only experience with Goodreads (which is, admittedly, skewed) is seeing really negative reviews/discussions "pushed to the top," so to speak. I've tended to steer clear as a matter of sanity and survival. Just doesn't seem to be a positive environment for me personally, but I'm in the minority, because a lot of people _love_ it. There's also an element of trying to keep a professional distance. I've seen authors try to defend themselves from hostile reviews -- and it never seems to work out in their favor. On that note, for people seeing a positive response on Goodreads -- way to go!

CJ


----------



## JsFan

Meanwhile, xCulletto, I nominated Voidwalker based entirely on its beautiful cover. I would also tell my sister that all the nominations I got and the hours spent on H&T prove her wrong.


----------



## Paranorma1

Well, it's almost four full days since my KS campaign (and many others) ended ... Plus, I think there are still several others who ended before Oct. 7 and still have not heard back. I'd like to hold onto hope, but the pattern -- correct me if I'm wrong -- seems to be that most titles selected recently for KS were notified within two to five days. Looks like I might be waiting the full 15 days until Oct. 21 or so to hear back. 

In any case, I'm hoping for some good news for _someone_ soon so I can live vicariously.


----------



## Channy81

Hello,

If you want to read an amazing Thriller/Suspense/Mystery; then please go to the link below and help Angel Tracy's Campaign: 
URL https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2A1RKF9ILTT6D

There are only 23 days left!

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## jaxonreed

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


I read something a while back about successful entrepreneurs. Starting a business is tough, and entrepreneurs receive tons of negative feedback. However, successful ones find a way to turn that negative feedback into something positive. They process it different, and it feeds their drive for success.

I couldn't help but see the connection to authors, who are entrepreneurs of a sort. Successful ones find a way to deal with the negativity. Personally, I don't think I process it different. But I do tend to ignore it and surround myself (online anyway) with successful and encouraging authors.

Just remember whenever you do receive whatever level of success you aim at, it won't be enough for the negative Nancies and Debbie Downers in your life. That's why it's important to not seek validation from those unwilling to give it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ghost at the College is live and will be free for four days starting tomorrow. The link is here: https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-College-Unruly-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B0769Q88MV
> 
> Also, something a bit shocking, I got feedback. I got some general feedback for 4 of my 6 Scout books, which were all read by the same editor. I got some good crit, mostly concerning my books be more plot driven and less character/ setting oriented, which is fair enough. It's something I can work on. I don't want to lose how readers feel like they know the places and the characters, but my balance is obviously off. And that my characters don't use contractions enough in dialog. There are also instances where I repeat information a bit too much. There's a fine line when it's too much and not enough, and I need to work on finding it. All in all, good feedback that I'm happy to have. Also happens to be the first professional feedback I've ever gotten in my life, so I think I'm doing pretty good so far! No horrible issues, I need to do more fine tuning. It's nice to have some direction for improvement.
> 
> Oooh, just wait until I get my next series started!
> 
> But I can't do that yet. Crucible Station's up next and it's completely different from my usual. So we'll see what Scout makes of it.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


Feedback, hmmm... I would take that as a good sign. So far, no one else except authors already accepted once by KS have gotten feedback, at least not that we've heard here. I have to assume the editor took the time because he or she sees promise in what you're doing. Perhaps the editor assumes that, since you've submitted six times, you may submit again. It makes sense to try to fine-tune a good author who is obviously prolific. They'd be foolish not to hope to be able to work with you in the future.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Feedback, hmmm... I would take that as a good sign. So far, no one else except authors already accepted once by KS have gotten feedback, at least not that we've heard here. I have to assume the editor took the time because he or she sees promise in what you're doing. Perhaps the editor assumes that, since you've submitted six times, you may submit again. It makes sense to try to fine-tune a good author who is obviously prolific. They'd be foolish not to hope to be able to work with you in the future.


Perhaps he did, or maybe he was simply impressed by my stubbornness!  Either way, I've never really gotten any professional feedback before, so it was very cool.


----------



## XCulletto

Thanks to everyone who responded to my previous post. It's rare to find genuine support and encouragement online, but this board is classy like that.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday! Hump Day, Hallelujah!

Don't forget to grab a copy of Julianne Q. Johnson's GHOST AT THE COLLEGE while it is FREE today!



Now let's get to the list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
1 day left  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
2 days left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
8 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
8 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
8 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
9 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
9 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
11 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
12 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
17 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
19 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
22 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
22 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
23 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
24 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_I am procrastinating from MY writing by taking the time to type this last message out. You are procrastinating from YOUR writing by taking the time to READ it! Yay us!_


----------



## Jada Ryker

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.





Roger Eschbacher said:


> I have similar individuals in my life. The lesson I've learned after years of getting punched in the gut? Tell them nothing. Before. During. After. _Nothing_. That way you can keep your "failures" to yourself and they can find out about your successes from someone else. For some reason, that carries more weight with them anyway. In closing... Nothing!


What they would say about me as a writer also applies to serial killers: "I never would have guessed."


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jada Ryker said:


> What they would say about me as a writer also applies to serial killers: "I never would have guessed."


Haha yeah so true.

My support system isn't too bad, but they leave much to be desired with a lot of things. In general, I just do my own stuff and tell them sometimes 'it's going well' or 'it's going poorly' and that's it.


----------



## Jada Ryker

XCulletto said:


> I don't know what sort of support system everyone has, but my sister just told me I had zero chance of being picked, and that it's stupid to have any hope.  I think the last thing most any author needs is _more_ discouragement--we get plenty of that from agents and publishing houses, so I'm feeling pretty down right now. Obviously the chances of being selected are slim, but being kicked with an "I-told-you-so" will just make the nearly-inevitable rejection that much worse. I'm not usually one to air dirty laundry, but since I don't know anyone here IRL, I figure this is a good place to vent.


To paraphrase Jim Butcher: the only person who can kill your dream is you.

It took him like 9 years to find success.

Don't give your sister the satisfaction of being a negative voice in your head  You have a great campaign. I loved everything about it. Especially this:

_Currently in her ninth year of teaching secondary education, she decided that after talking to students about achieving their dreams, she would take her own advice and complete a lifelong goal of writing a novel. _


----------



## Lexi Revellian

VayneLine said:


> Hey thanks for answer, a question about the 'helping share', does that mean its a popularity contest? Or does amazon actually read the books?


I don't think anyone's answered your question yet, so I will - it's not a popularity contest (for one thing, only a 5,000 word extract is posted on KS, a small portion of a full length novel) and KP editors do read all of a book before selecting it.


----------



## sskkoo1

To all those here who have been discouraged by friends and family, please keep your head up! The people in your life who tear you down and tell you that you can't do something or what you're doing is stupid, are just people who don't have the courage to do it themselves. I have had many negative comments come my way in regards to my writing and many come behind my back, but I'll put any one of my books up against any one of theirs and be the one who comes out on top, because between us, I'm the only one who is an author, they've never had the guts to try. Out of all those people who try to take you down, you are an author, an artist, not them. You made the commitment to crafting a novel, not them. You put in the hundreds of thankless, unpaid hours, not them. They are common. They are boring. And, when we are all gone from this world, they will be forgotten. But your work will live on.


----------



## Kimjwest

emmaryan said:


> How did you get a presence on Goodreads? I find it hard to engage.


I joined Goodreads a few days into my campaign. After I created a profile, I sent out about 400 friend requests choosing people according to books they had read. How did I find the friends? I went to similar authors and friended their followers. It took my daughter a whole afternoon! About 250 accepted (more still accepting).
I then sent out individual copy/paste emails asking them to read my excerpt on KindleScout and give me feedback. It's a little spammy to do that, but nobody complained since they had already accepted friend requests. I sent out the message as each friend accepted. Almost everyone responded with input and also nominated without me asking them to. Even those who had iffy comments nominated. Some of the people I spoke to directed me to genre groups to join and I posted there. Not many people responded to group posts, but my Scout campaign links clearly show many visits to my nomination page from those posts.
A couple of the people I messaged are very influential and run large groups. One such group discussed my excerpt and invited their own followers to vote. Group leaders tend to use their influence to reach out to their members, regardless of group rules. One GR author who runs a blog has asked to book-club-read my book when it's published, so her members are subscribing to my mailerlite mailing list after I sent her a link. I have less than 300 Goodreads friends, but my subscriber list is much bigger, so not everyone who wants to read the book has friended me. I think some people like the freedom to speak freely later when rating the book without the "friend" thing hanging over their heads which is fine.
It was all tedious at first, but for a unpublished debut author, I needed to put in some leg work! Besides, my genre is interdictum liber on many promotional sites due to the salacious content, so I didn't. Whatever kind of book you write, there's a group with a following for it on Goodreads.

In summary for Goodreads:
1. Make friends with readers in your genre.
2. Don't ask for votes, ask for feedback.
3. Friend group leaders especially.
4. Post your scout link in forums and groups.


----------



## Kimjwest

Paranorma1 said:


> Unfortunately, I've never really figured out the secret to leveraging Goodreads. I'm a bit afraid of it, to be honest. It sounds like it works really well for some people, but my only experience with Goodreads (which is, admittedly, skewed) is seeing really negative reviews/discussions "pushed to the top," so to speak. I've tended to steer clear as a matter of sanity and survival. Just doesn't seem to be a positive environment for me personally, but I'm in the minority, because a lot of people _love_ it. There's also an element of trying to keep a professional distance. I've seen authors try to defend themselves from hostile reviews -- and it never seems to work out in their favor. On that note, for people seeing a positive response on Goodreads -- way to go!
> 
> CJ


I've had a few iffy comments on Goodreads about my excerpt but I don't take it personally. I've survived far worse so mean comments are like Disneyland to me! Just ignore and cut them off.


----------



## Paranorma1

Kimjwest said:


> I've had a few iffy comments on Goodreads about my excerpt but I don't take it personally. I've survived far worse so mean comments are like Disneyland to me! Just ignore and cut them off.


Heavy sigh. I just typed out a reply to you ... and, of course, my browser ate it. To summarize: Thank you for posting such a detailed accounting of your successful Goodreads venture! It's very helpful. Sometimes I give more weight to negative reactions than I do positive ones, occasionally surrendering to the thought that if the comment is negative, it must be more honest or valid. (Not healthy, I know!) Most days, though, I operate on the principle that I'm writing for myself first and foremost, not to mention the fact that everyone's taste is so different that it's almost impossible to please everyone. Well, sometimes I think J. K. Rowling's acclaim is universal, but I'm sure even she has her detractors.

In any case, I was disappointed that _White Male_ didn't get a nod. If it's salacious, sign me up for more. I can't wait for it to be released on the 15th! Good luck!

CJ


----------



## C. J. Sears

Echoing the sentiment to keep your chin up in spite of naysayers. They're not the sort of people who should be listened to when it comes to matters like this.

Current Nominations From List:

_Colette's Diary
Four Tenors_

Off-List:

_Sleepers_


----------



## HeyImBen

Had an open slot and nominated The Isle of Jeru. Good luck to you, Elle. 

I'm not sure if I have any advice to offer folks whose support systems are lacking. Perhaps the negative words spoken by friends and family  reflect something lacking in their own lives.
I love Teddy Roosevelt's quote on the critic:  
It is not the critic who counts; not the man/woman who points out how the strong man/woman stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man/woman who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself/herself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he/she fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his/her place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat. 

Day 13 of the waiting room. I try and envision a smoke-filled conference room at Kindle Scout headquarters where a debate rages between the team on whether or not my submission should be selected for publication. In all actuality, a Kindle Scout manager will probably soon invade the cube space of some lowly intern and say, "Hey JimBob, you got that rejection email out to Mr. Muse regarding his submission, right?"


----------



## sskkoo1

My book, The Hunger has just surpassed the total number of page reads that my first Kindle Scout campaign had, and it did it in 5 days! Here's to second chances.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sskkoo1 said:


> My book, The Hunger has just surpassed the total number of page reads that my first Kindle Scout campaign had, and it did it in 5 days! Here's to second chances.


That's awesome!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

HeyImBen said:


> Day 13 of the waiting room. I try and envision a smoke-filled conference room at Kindle Scout headquarters where a debate rages between the team on whether or not my submission should be selected for publication.


I lurve this image. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Paranorma1

HeyImBen said:


> Had an open slot and nominated The Isle of Jeru. Good luck to you, Elle.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have any advice to offer folks whose support systems are lacking. Perhaps the negative words spoken by friends and family reflect something lacking in their own lives.
> I love Teddy Roosevelt's quote on the critic:
> It is not the critic who counts; not the man/woman who points out how the strong man/woman stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man/woman who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself/herself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he/she fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his/her place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.
> 
> Day 13 of the waiting room. I try and envision a smoke-filled conference room at Kindle Scout headquarters where a debate rages between the team on whether or not my submission should be selected for publication. In all actuality, a Kindle Scout manager will probably soon invade the cube space of some lowly intern and say, "Hey JimBob, you got that rejection email out to Mr. Muse regarding his submission, right?"


Love that quote! I'm still hoping someone gets good news soon. It _feels_ like forever since the last selections, but I know it's only in my head. It does seem like there are a lot of us left in the waiting room. I likely have another 10 days or so to wait, which really does feel like forever at this point. I'm ready to break out the proverbial bottle of champagne for the next book nominated. If you get a nod in the next day or so, it'll break the pattern of selections being notified immediately!


----------



## AnnMPratley

HeyImBen said:


> Day 13 of the waiting room. I try and envision a smoke-filled conference room at Kindle Scout headquarters where a debate rages between the team on whether or not my submission should be selected for publication. In all actuality, a Kindle Scout manager will probably soon invade the cube space of some lowly intern and say, "Hey JimBob, you got that rejection email out to Mr. Muse regarding his submission, right?"


Love your thinking!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is THURSDAY. Tomorrow morning I need to get out of the house early to catch a taxicab to the bus terminal to catch a long old bus ride out to where a teacher will pick me up and drive me another long old ride to a country school where I will spend the day presenting my storytelling workshop to a school full of elementary school kids. It is a good paycheck, but I am going to be tuckered by the end of the day. I might also be late tomorrow putting up my list.

In fact - between shifts at work, school appearances, public appearances, and book table appearances - I am NOT going to a day off for the next six weeks. I am talking seven days a week for six weeks straight. Full tilt boogie all the way.

Ride for Texas, Brazos!

Now let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Four Tenors of the Apocalypse by Chris Ingham
LAST DAY LEFT!  Colette's Diary by P.J. Webb
1 day left  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
7 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
7 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
7 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
8 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
8 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
10 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
11 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
16 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
18 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
21 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
21 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
22 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
23 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_If Moses were alive today, he'd climb down from Mount Sinai and self-publish the Ten Commandments!_


----------



## lincolnjcole

Still nominating when I get the chance! Good luck everyone!

Countdown is under two weeks for my massive book launch...starting to panic a little bit!!!!!


----------



## Elle Emery

HeyImBen said:


> Had an open slot and nominated The Isle of Jeru. Good luck to you, Elle.
> 
> Day 13 of the waiting room. I try and envision a smoke-filled conference room at Kindle Scout headquarters where a debate rages between the team on whether or not my submission should be selected for publication.


Thank y'all! 

 that's exactly what's going on! Good luck to you, Ben!


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

lincolnjcole said:


> Still nominating when I get the chance! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Countdown is under two weeks for my massive book launch...starting to panic a little bit!!!!!


You got this, GOAT. We all look to you for promotion advice.


----------



## Arches

lincolnjcole said:


> Still nominating when I get the chance! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Countdown is under two weeks for my massive book launch...starting to panic a little bit!!!!!


I know that feeling when you're trying to get a series of books out on schedule, making every part of the promotion process perfect, to where it gets to be too much. 
Then I remember it's mostly the books that should sell themselves. You have a great cover for book 1, and I'm sure you'll have a great blurb. Then it's the book that has to do most of the work of being successful. And the next book, which I see is also close to launching, and the third book in January. You're doing all you can to give them a chance, and it's up to them to make it happen. Good luck!


----------



## HeyImBen

A chair in the waiting room is now open.  Just got the expected NO a few minutes ago. Fortunately I'd already started the KDP process. 
Best of luck to everyone still waiting (Hi Kathrin) and those getting ready to enter the waiting room. Can't wait to continue nominating.
Everyone here is so kind.


----------



## VayneLine

Hey guys getting back into the scene after a few month break.  I'm finalizing my book so I'll be here in a few weeks, but for now went through and nominated some of you guys, good luck to everyone!


----------



## sheritybemy

HeyImBen said:


> A chair in the waiting room is now open. Just got the expected NO a few minutes ago. Fortunately I'd already started the KDP process.
> Best of luck to everyone still waiting (Hi Kathrin) and those getting ready to enter the waiting room. Can't wait to continue nominating.
> Everyone here is so kind.


Sorry to hear that, good luck with the self publish


----------



## Kimjwest

Paranorma1 said:


> Heavy sigh. I just typed out a reply to you ... and, of course, my browser ate it. To summarize: Thank you for posting such a detailed accounting of your successful Goodreads venture! It's very helpful. Sometimes I give more weight to negative reactions than I do positive ones, occasionally surrendering to the thought that if the comment is negative, it must be more honest or valid. (Not healthy, I know!) Most days, though, I operate on the principle that I'm writing for myself first and foremost, not to mention the fact that everyone's taste is so different that it's almost impossible to please everyone. Well, sometimes I think J. K. Rowling's acclaim is universal, but I'm sure even she has her detractors.
> 
> In any case, I was disappointed that _White Male_ didn't get a nod. If it's salacious, sign me up for more. I can't wait for it to be released on the 15th! Good luck!
> 
> CJ


Thanks for the support! I have free days penciled in for next week so I'll message you when it's available.

-----------------------------
Sorry about Matters of the Heart. I hope your launch goes well.


----------



## Paranorma1

HeyImBen said:


> A chair in the waiting room is now open. Just got the expected NO a few minutes ago. Fortunately I'd already started the KDP process.
> Best of luck to everyone still waiting (Hi Kathrin) and those getting ready to enter the waiting room. Can't wait to continue nominating.
> Everyone here is so kind.


Just re-read your excerpt -- it really was riveting both times, not to mention exceptionally polished. The fact that _Matters of the Heart_ got a "no" from KS really does make it feel like chance/luck more than anything else whether a book gets selected. Back before my self-publishing days, I heard a lot of "this isn't what we're looking for _right now_" ... I suspect KS is much the same thing at this point. I'd wish you luck, but I don't think you'll need it -- a truly enjoyable read. I double-checked that I would be notified when it goes live!

CJ


----------



## HeyImBen

Paranorma1 said:


> Just re-read your excerpt -- it really was riveting both times, not to mention exceptionally polished. The fact that _Matters of the Heart_ got a "no" from KS really does make it feel like chance/luck more than anything else whether a book gets selected. Back before my self-publishing days, I heard a lot of "this isn't what we're looking for _right now_" ... I suspect KS is much the same thing at this point. I'd wish you luck, but I don't think you'll need it -- a truly enjoyable read. I double-checked that I would be notified when it goes live!
> 
> CJ


CJ, thank you so, so much for those kind words on a blah, "*blank* it" sort of day. I hope you get good news soon. Unremarkable is certainly deserving. I did send the folks at KS an email seeking any feedback, with the full knowledge that they are under no obligation to provide such. So we'll see. I plan on having a free run in the next couple of weeks and will certainly make it known on the thread. Good luck to you and fingers crossed!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Ben, sorry to hear the news but I hope you have an awesome launch!
KS traditionally doesn't give much feedback, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Paranorma1

HeyImBen said:


> CJ, thank you so, so much for those kind words on a blah, "*blank* it" sort of day. I hope you get good news soon. Unremarkable is certainly deserving. I did send the folks at KS an email seeking any feedback, with the full knowledge that they are under no obligation to provide such. So we'll see. I plan on having a free run in the next couple of weeks and will certainly make it known on the thread. Good luck to you and fingers crossed!


Uh ... if the KS editors didn't give _Matters of the Heart_ a nod, then I think it's just a particularly *brutal* time to be running a KS campaign. The "no's" seem to be picking up steam again -- I think I counted at least three today -- and I feel like I'm waiting in line for the slaughter. It'll be a relief to stop waiting for the e-mail. I feel like I've been hearing the theme music from _Jaws_ in my head every time I open my e-mail.


----------



## HeyImBen

Thank you, Julianne! That was super cool that you got feedback. I'm certainly not expecting anything. In fact, maybe I should remember the phrase "be careful what you wish for".

CJ,  I felt like an idiot when checking my email these last two weeks. Hiding eyes, covering the screen. You spend all this time writing (started 8/26/16), polishing, rewriting, having the book edited, second and third passes, spend all the money to pretty it up . . . and then you have to wait up to 45 days for a slim chance at having your book selected. With that said, can't wait to do it all again.


----------



## RK

Well, I had a good run - but it finally happened... I fell off H&T today. Is it too soon to start stress eating, given I still have 23 days left of grueling (frequent) paranoia?


----------



## chloegarner

Ten days since my campaign ended.  I'm slushkill.  

Congrats to the books that got picked up this week; it's a major moment, and I hope your Scout experience is phenomenal.  For those of you on pins and needles in the waiting room, here's to lots of calming thoughts and some good news for some of you!

Cheers!


----------



## corrieg

RK said:


> Well, I had a good run - but it finally happened... I fell off H&T today. Is it too soon to start stress eating, given I still have 23 days left of grueling (frequent) paranoia?


But way to go on a really great long run there! I saw your first post on this thread, but I read all the way through your excerpt (really enjoying it) before getting down to the author section and realizing it was "the pig lady." &#128514; Good luck!


----------



## Alan Felyk

RK said:


> Well, I had a good run - but it finally happened... I fell off H&T today. Is it too soon to start stress eating, given I still have 23 days left of grueling (frequent) paranoia?


In Twitterland, you can buy 10,000 fake followers for $29. I have yet to find something similar for Kindle Scout, but maybe we can pitch that to Fiverr as a business idea.

In any event, don't fret, RK. I just checked and you're hot once again.


----------



## Alan Felyk

While I was making final preparations for submitting my novel to Amazon Kindle Scout, I realized I would be billing Damaged Beyond All Recognition as the first book in the Infinity's Trinity series without mentioning what the other books would be. I figure Kindle Scout editors troll author websites for clues if they like a series novel; after all, if they're going to buy the first book, wouldn't they want to know what the subsequent titles would be and whether they would have potential to "resell" the first book? So, I spent this evening doing website writeups for the other three books.

Just a thought for those planning to submit a series book.


----------



## Paranorma1

Alan Felyk said:


> I have yet to find something similar for Kindle Scout, but maybe we can pitch that to Fiverr as a business idea.


Alan, I think whoever cracks the Kindle Scout code will be a rich man (or woman) indeed. But typically, by the time one person's figured out the "secret," the party's over.


----------



## JsFan

Paranorma1 said:


> Just re-read your excerpt -- it really was riveting both times, not to mention exceptionally polished. The fact that _Matters of the Heart_ got a "no" from KS really does make it feel like chance/luck more than anything else whether a book gets selected. Back before my self-publishing days, I heard a lot of "this isn't what we're looking for _right now_" ... I suspect KS is much the same thing at this point. I'd wish you luck, but I don't think you'll need it -- a truly enjoyable read. I double-checked that I would be notified when it goes live!
> 
> CJ


KS seems to be a lottery, especially these days. I stopped taking a lot of time deciding on what to nominate; nowadays I judge a book by (1) its cover (2) its blurb (3) ridiculous criteria, such as 'does the title have 'heart' in it' --- the last two times I passed on books with 'heart' in the title that got selected, so I thought the KS editors were very interested in all things heart. But I was wrong again.

ION I believe that chick lit and romance have been doing well lately.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Friday 13th folks! I'm up early to get ready for my big school visit and I thought I'd swing by while I am drinking my tea.

Now let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
6 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
6 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
6 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
7 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
7 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
9 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
10 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
15 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
17 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
20 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
20 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
21 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
22 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

GRAB A FREE E-BOOK COPY OF KELPIE CHRISTMAS and KELPIE SNOW TODAY!!!


----------



## RK

corrieg said:


> But way to go on a really great long run there! I saw your first post on this thread, but I read all the way through your excerpt (really enjoying it) before getting down to the author section and realizing it was "the pig lady." &#128514; Good luck!


I never imagined I'd be known as "the pig lady" when I grew up, but strangely I like it and find it endearing, lol.  I think Monday I'll play the "pig card" on FB to get my votes back up. Good luck to those of you in waiting - hopefully you can still enjoy your weekend without thinking too much about it (one can dream, right?!)


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Isle of Jeru by Elle Emery
Pivotal by Adam Thielen
Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor

Good luck!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## lincolnjcole

Happy Black Friday everyone!

Slowly starting up my promotions now for my book launch! Fixing up and changing my website to enhance sell through of the book. Here's hoping it all pays off!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Elle Emery

When, 29 days ago, I saw that my campaign would end on October 14, it didn't dawn on me that my last day would be Friday the 13th!   

Ive really enjoyed this campaign. Thanks for the nominations! See you in the waiting room. 🎃


----------



## lmsorrell

Elle Emery said:


> When, 29 days ago, I saw that my campaign would end on October 14, it didn't dawn on me that my last day would be Friday the 13th!
> 
> Ive really enjoyed this campaign. Thanks for the nominations! See you in the waiting room. &#127875;


Good luck Elle! Saved you a seat in the waiting room, though I hope you hear soon  Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

lincolnjcole said:


> Happy Black Friday everyone!
> 
> Slowly starting up my promotions now for my book launch! Fixing up and changing my website to enhance sell through of the book. Here's hoping it all pays off!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


All the best for your launch, Lincoln! Lx


----------



## lincolnjcole

lmsorrell said:


> All the best for your launch, Lincoln! Lx


TY so much!


----------



## sskkoo1

RK said:


> Well, I had a good run - but it finally happened... I fell off H&T today. Is it too soon to start stress eating, given I still have 23 days left of grueling (frequent) paranoia?


If you don't mind me asking, how was your book doing when it made it into H&T? Mine is currently running at about 250 pages views per day and I haven't hit H&T at all.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

sskkoo1 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how was your book doing when it made it into H&T? Mine is currently running at about 250 pages views per day and I haven't hit H&T at all.


I don't know the exact algorithm but the days where I was on H&T I was getting close to 400 page views per day and those were also times where I was likely getting a lot more nominations than usual, for example when I first posted it to facebook and had a big response from the friends list, and then again towards the end when people were more likely to get in their nomination on the last 2 days so as to maximize their nominations.


----------



## AnnetteL

Donna White Glaser said:
 

> Hi Kessie,
> I've had a book accepted by the Scout program, which will be published by Kindle Press in the next few weeks. I'm just finishing up their editing process. (Yes, they definitely edit!) They also promote the books within their program, although the type and amount of promotions vary by individual book just like trad press. If you're curious about sales, then I suggest going to the Scout site and researching the books already published. You can do that by clicking Browse Categories, and then clicking the bottom menu option: Published by Kindle Press. There's a list there of all the books they've accepted and when. Mine is A Scrying Shame, so you'll see it was accepted May 1st. If you go to the books that have already launched you can find the link to their Amazon page and check out their ranks. You'll find a lot of variability because of differences in genre and whether the author has other series out or an established platform. I will say that from my tracking of their results (and you can believe I was doing that both before and after my campaign) the Kindle Press books tend to have a higher selling rate, although the variable of genre, platform, individual marketing reach all factor in just like anywhere else. I do think that since Scout has only been up and running for about 9 months or so that they're still working out kinks and figuring out what they can do marketing-wise.
> 
> I've been super happy every step of the way so far. The editing team are incredibly nice and responsive to questions. My fellow Scout winners are in contact with each other and extraordinarily supportive. My book is tentatively scheduled to go up for preorders on the 22nd and launch wide on July 7th. So from the time I put it in Scout (Apr 1st) til publish will have been a tad over 3 months. No complaints there at all!


Thank you for sharing your experience! I've had some friends be selected through Kindle Scout, but not in my genre. I hadn't thought about looking up books from KP to check their rankings. I'm very tempted to try it for a book I've been sitting on.


----------



## sskkoo1

xprettyguardianx said:


> I don't know the exact algorithm but the days where I was on H&T I was getting close to 400 page views per day and those were also times where I was likely getting a lot more nominations than usual, for example when I first posted it to facebook and had a big response from the friends list, and then again towards the end when people were more likely to get in their nomination on the last 2 days so as to maximize their nominations.


At the end of a campaign it seems like K. Scout automatically puts you in H&T. My first campaign got off to a disaster start, problems with my cover and a typo in the blurb etc... By the time I got K. Scout to fix the issues, I was already halfway though the campaign so I just gave up. I finished with just under 1000 page views but went into H&T for my final 3 days. My new campaign for my book, The Hunger, is doing much better, even though I'm not doing any 3rd party advertisements except Author shout. It still won't do as well as some of the other campaigns I've seen people running, (I'm just not that great at marketing. I like the solitude of writing, and am not a big social media person) but with some of the big spikes in pages reads I've had so far, I kind of figured that I might be at least close to getting into H&T.


----------



## Paranorma1

Just updated my nominations to _The Isle of Jeru_, _Surrender My Heart_, and _Pivotal_. Good luck!

When I got notice that _The Magic Christmas Train_ wasn't accepted, for about thirty seconds, my mind went completely blank and I was certain it was KS notifying me that my own campaign hadn't been selected. ... But the suspense goes on. I imagine I have at least a week more of waiting to get that e-mail.  I'm ready for someone's book to deliver good news to my inbox even if it's not mine!

Ha! Just realized that everyone whose campaign ended at the same time as mine goes by their first and middle initials. LM, ID, ML, CJ. Hoping someone gets good news soon!

CJ


----------



## lewg

I have been waiting for someone I hired to do my book cover for over two weeks to produce something and all I’ve gotten in return is lip service.  I’m ready to launch my book otherwise and losing my patience.  Are there any software programs or sites I can visit to simply do it myself?  Thanks.


----------



## sskkoo1

lewg said:


> I have been waiting for someone I hired to do my book cover for over two weeks to produce something and all I've gotten in return is lip service. I'm ready to launch my book otherwise and losing my patience. Are there any software programs or sites I can visit to simply do it myself? Thanks.


Have you looked into some of the graphic designers on Fiverr? A lot of them do excellent work for only $5, and have it done in as little as 24 hours. My books I have listed below are from a few of the Fiverr designers.


----------



## Elle Emery

lewg said:


> I have been waiting for someone I hired to do my book cover for over two weeks to produce something and all I've gotten in return is lip service. I'm ready to launch my book otherwise and losing my patience. Are there any software programs or sites I can visit to simply do it myself? Thanks.


I'm sorry to hear of your book cover challenges! That sucks. 

Hopefully I can help you. I made my Isle of Jeru book cover using two apps. The first was Assembly, then I used Snapseed to put some filters on it. The second book cover (is not complete) but one that I was able to create in five minutes using (again) Assembly and Snapseed. I hope this helps. To second the fiverr option, I know many people who had immense success with their book covers.


----------



## lewg

sskkoo1 said:


> Have you looked into some of the graphic designers on Fiverr? A lot of them do excellent work for only $5, and have it done in as little as 24 hours. My books I have listed below are from a few of the Fiverr designers.


I will definitely check out Fiverr. Thanks for the great suggestion. I really appreciate it.


----------



## lewg

Elle Emery said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your book cover challenges! That sucks.
> 
> Hopefully I can help you. I made my Isle of Jeru book cover using two apps. The first was Assembly, then I used Snapseed to put some filters on it. The second book cover (is not complete) but one that I was able to create in five minutes using (again) Assembly and Snapseed. I hope this helps. To second the fiverr option, I know many people who had immense success with their book cover.


Thank you for the wonderful suggestions. I'll give them a try.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lewg said:


> I have been waiting for someone I hired to do my book cover for over two weeks to produce something and all I've gotten in return is lip service. I'm ready to launch my book otherwise and losing my patience. Are there any software programs or sites I can visit to simply do it myself? Thanks.


At this point I'm still doing all of my own covers. I use either a picture I took myself or a picture from Pixabay (free), sometimes throw it through some filters on Pixlr, (free), sometimes use a program called Fotosketcher (free download) and tidy up and add text in Paint Shop Pro. My best advice is keep fonts simple. Some of those folks on Fiver are great, but if you need to do it yourself, those are some things that can help.


----------



## lewg

JulianneQJohnson said:


> At this point I'm still doing all of my own covers. I use either a picture I took myself or a picture from Pixabay (free), sometimes throw it through some filters on Pixlr, (free), sometimes use a program called Fotosketcher (free download) and tidy up and add text in Paint Shop Pro. My best advice is keep fonts simple. Some of those folks on Fiver are great, but if you need to do it yourself, those are some things that can help.


Thank you so much for the great suggestions. I learned early on in my campaign that an enticing book cover can and does make a world of difference. My hope is that a new and improved book cover will help facilitate book sales. My editor is almost finished with my book revisions, so my hope is to officially launch my book and see what it will do.


----------



## Adam_T

Paranorma1 said:


> Just updated my nominations to _The Isle of Jeru_, _Surrender My Heart_, and _Pivotal_. Good luck!
> 
> When I got notice that _The Magic Christmas Train_ wasn't accepted, for about thirty seconds, my mind went completely blank and I was certain it was KS notifying me that my own campaign hadn't been selected. ... But the suspense goes on. I imagine I have at least a week more of waiting to get that e-mail.  I'm ready for someone's book to deliver good news to my inbox even if it's not mine!
> 
> Ha! Just realized that everyone whose campaign ended at the same time as mine goes by their first and middle initials. LM, ID, ML, CJ. Hoping someone gets good news soon!
> 
> CJ


Thanks so much for the nom. I'm not sure mine has a snowball's chance, but it would mean a lot to me to have it picked.


----------



## emmaryan

Elle Emery said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your book cover challenges! That sucks.
> 
> Hopefully I can help you. I made my Isle of Jeru book cover using two apps. The first was Assembly, then I used Snapseed to put some filters on it. The second book cover (is not complete) but one that I was able to create in five minutes using (again) Assembly and Snapseed. I hope this helps. To second the fiverr option, I know many people who had immense success with their book covers.


your covers are awesome, very professional.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Hi guys! I wish I had read this thread before I submitted my Kindle Scout book.  Ah, well. You guys are amazing.

So I have a question. When I got my preview two days ago, I noticed a typo which wasn't on the original document. I asked them to fix it, and got a reply asking me to email them the correct manuscript. Has anyone else asked to update a manuscript, and how long did it take them to fix it?

Here's my KS in case you are curious and would like to check it out/nominate it.  Thank you!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/YX2M6TZCJ4BI


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I had a GREAT time at the school yesterday, in spite of having to set my alarm clock to 5am in order to grab a taxi downtown to get to the express bus where I drove for a half an hour to then catch a lift to the school itself. Ten classes from Grades 2 to Grade 5.

Now if only I had remembered last night to "unset" my darned alarm clock before it woke me up from a really great sleep at 5am this morning.

Today at dinner time I'll be meeting with a local podcaster for an outdoor podcast of some of my ghost stories.

Here's a link to last year's podcast, if you'd like to hear me telling and/or reading some of my local ghost stories.
https://www.nighttimepodcast.com/episodes/hauntedhalifax

Now let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
5 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
5 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
6 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
6 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
8 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
9 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
14 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
16 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
19 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
19 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
20 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
21 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
29 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

GRAB A FREE E-BOOK COPY OF KELPIE CHRISTMAS and KELPIE SNOW TODAY!!! JUST HIT THE COVERS BELOW!


----------



## margiebk

Hi Everyone,

Thanks again to all of you for your help and support during my Kindle Scout campaign. My ebook, DREADMARROW THIEF, is now live on Amazon. It is FREE from 10/14/17 through 10/18/17. I hope you get a chance to take advantage of the promotion.

A sixteen-year-old girl embarks on a quest to bring back her father from the dead by stealing the most prized magical artifact of the wicked conjurer, Fellstone. "The quest narrative is exciting and compelling... a work of classic fantasy." -The BookLife Prize https://www.amzn.com/dp/B076BBFYMM


----------



## Elle Emery

emmaryan said:


> your covers are awesome, very professional.


Hey, thanks! The Isle of Jeru went through several, very different, looks. Finally my husband, seeing my frustration, asked me what I saw in my mind and told me to "do it up". I was like, wha?? So I tried and it came out much more abstract than what I had in my head, but I was surprised with what came out, and now I adore it.


----------



## lewg

Jewel Allen said:


> Hi guys! I wish I had read this thread before I submitted my Kindle Scout book.  Ah, well. You guys are amazing.
> 
> So I have a question. When I got my preview two days ago, I noticed a typo which wasn't on the original document. I asked them to fix it, and got a reply asking me to email them the correct manuscript. Has anyone else asked to update a manuscript, and how long did it take them to fix it?
> 
> Here's my KS in case you are curious and would like to check it out/nominate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/YX2M6TZCJ4BI


I was hasty when I submitted my manuscript through Kindle Scout back in late August of this year. After making numerous changes, I contacted Kindle Scout and was told to resubmit my updated manuscript. The process took about two days and my 5,000 word excerpt was updated as well.

I hired an editor both after my campaign ended and I had received my rejection notice four days later. In fact, we just had a 3.5 hour-long conversation on the phone this morning regarding all of the editorial changes she had made to my manuscript. Many of the changes were minor, but having a second set of eyes on my book has made all the difference in the world.


----------



## Alan Felyk

I just submitted _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ to Kindle Scout. I had hoped to do it a bit earlier this month to keep it from ending on or around Thanksgiving Day. I guess it depends on how quickly the book moves through the review process and when it's ultimately scheduled.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Thank you to everyone who's voted for Surrender My Heart!  I'm refilling my noms now


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

RK said:


> I never imagined I'd be known as "the pig lady" when I grew up, but strangely I like it and find it endearing, lol.  I think Monday I'll play the "pig card" on FB to get my votes back up. Good luck to those of you in waiting - hopefully you can still enjoy your weekend without thinking too much about it (one can dream, right?!)


Dang, Randi! You know I'll vote for you


----------



## sskkoo1

Jewel Allen said:


> Hi guys! I wish I had read this thread before I submitted my Kindle Scout book.  Ah, well. You guys are amazing.
> 
> So I have a question. When I got my preview two days ago, I noticed a typo which wasn't on the original document. I asked them to fix it, and got a reply asking me to email them the correct manuscript. Has anyone else asked to update a manuscript, and how long did it take them to fix it?
> 
> Here's my KS in case you are curious and would like to check it out/nominate it.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/YX2M6TZCJ4BI


I have, it takes 2 business days on average to see the change.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Kimjwest said:


> I joined Goodreads a few days into my campaign. After I created a profile, I sent out about 400 friend requests choosing people according to books they had read. How did I find the friends? I went to similar authors and friended their followers. It took my daughter a whole afternoon! About 250 accepted (more still accepting).
> I then sent out individual copy/paste emails asking them to read my excerpt on KindleScout and give me feedback. It's a little spammy to do that, but nobody complained since they had already accepted friend requests. I sent out the message as each friend accepted. Almost everyone responded with input and also nominated without me asking them to. Even those who had iffy comments nominated. Some of the people I spoke to directed me to genre groups to join and I posted there. Not many people responded to group posts, but my Scout campaign links clearly show many visits to my nomination page from those posts.
> A couple of the people I messaged are very influential and run large groups. One such group discussed my excerpt and invited their own followers to vote. Group leaders tend to use their influence to reach out to their members, regardless of group rules. One GR author who runs a blog has asked to book-club-read my book when it's published, so her members are subscribing to my mailerlite mailing list after I sent her a link. I have less than 300 Goodreads friends, but my subscriber list is much bigger, so not everyone who wants to read the book has friended me. I think some people like the freedom to speak freely later when rating the book without the "friend" thing hanging over their heads which is fine.
> It was all tedious at first, but for a unpublished debut author, I needed to put in some leg work! Besides, my genre is interdictum liber on many promotional sites due to the salacious content, so I didn't. Whatever kind of book you write, there's a group with a following for it on Goodreads.
> 
> In summary for Goodreads:
> 1. Make friends with readers in your genre.
> 2. Don't ask for votes, ask for feedback.
> 3. Friend group leaders especially.
> 4. Post your scout link in forums and groups.


Interesting approach Wish you luck


----------



## Jewel Allen

lewg said:


> I have been waiting for someone I hired to do my book cover for over two weeks to produce something and all I've gotten in return is lip service. I'm ready to launch my book otherwise and losing my patience. Are there any software programs or sites I can visit to simply do it myself? Thanks.


I have hired out my covers before, but lately I have done my own. Not just to save cost, but also so I can play around with the design. I also like designing a cover to inspire me as a I write a novel. (By the time I have a fleshed-out cover, it feels silly to hire someone.) Here are some things I have done:

1) Go to http://www.canva.com and scour through the photos. When I like something, I download the watermarked copy, then play around with it using Gimp (a free program like photoshop, though not as many bells and whistles) and finalize the text and design on Publisher. Then I go to a Facebook cover group called 20coversto50k and get feedback. I've had to develop thick skin, but I have really learned a lot that way. If a cover seems like it would work, I buy the photo for a buck and replace it in my mock-up.

2) I also recently bought a pack through Deposit photos. They seem to have a great selection. It was something like $49 for 100. And then I mock it up once again on Publisher.

3) I look at bestselling books in my genre and try to mimic some elements.

Anyway, I recognize that having a professionally done cover is important. So if you can find someone on fiverr who can do a quick turnaround, that might be a good bet for you. But if you like dabbling in design like I do, I say go for it. I have done covers for two of my published novels, "A day in Paris" and "Saffron Summer" (see below) and for my Kindle Scout, "Deadline" (profile pic). When the genre is contemporary romance, I think you can get away with a DIY compared to say, Urban Fantasy or Paranormal. 

If you end up doing your own cover and would like some eyes on it, feel free to message me.


----------



## Jewel Allen

sskkoo1 said:


> I have, it takes 2 business days on average to see the change.


Great. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Jewel Allen

lewg said:


> I was hasty when I submitted my manuscript through Kindle Scout back in late August of this year. After making numerous changes, I contacted Kindle Scout and was told to resubmit my updated manuscript. The process took about two days and my 5,000 word excerpt was updated as well.
> 
> I hired an editor both after my campaign ended and I had received my rejection notice four days later. In fact, we just had a 3.5 hour-long conversation on the phone this morning regarding all of the editorial changes she had made to my manuscript. Many of the changes were minor, but having a second set of eyes on my book has made all the difference in the world.


That is great to know. Thanks.

So I take it you're going to take a stab at it once again with a different book?


----------



## ID Johnson

Jewel Allen said:


> I have hired out my covers before, but lately I have done my own. Not just to save cost, but also so I can play around with the design. I also like designing a cover to inspire me as a I write a novel. (By the time I have a fleshed-out cover, it feels silly to hire someone.) Here are some things I have done:
> 
> 1) Go to http://www.canva.com and scour through the photos. When I like something, I download the watermarked copy, then play around with it using Gimp (a free program like photoshop, though not as many bells and whistles) and finalize the text and design on Publisher. Then I go to a Facebook cover group called 20coversto50k and get feedback. I've had to develop thick skin, but I have really learned a lot that way. If a cover seems like it would work, I buy the photo for a buck and replace it in my mock-up.
> 
> 2) I also recently bought a pack through Deposit photos. They seem to have a great selection. It was something like $49 for 100. And then I mock it up once again on Publisher.
> 
> 3) I look at bestselling books in my genre and try to mimic some elements.
> 
> Anyway, I recognize that having a professionally done cover is important. So if you can find someone on fiverr who can do a quick turnaround, that might be a good bet for you. But if you like dabbling in design like I do, I say go for it. I have done covers for two of my published novels, "A day in Paris" and "Saffron Summer" (see below) and for my Kindle Scout, "Deadline" (profile pic). When the genre is contemporary romance, I think you can get away with a DIY compared to say, Urban Fantasy or Paranormal.
> 
> If you end up doing your own cover and would like some eyes on it, feel free to message me.


I really like the covers you've made. They look very professional to me!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jewel- I just wanted to say that while all your covers are great, the ones you've done yourself are awesome.  Eye-catching pics that convey genre and lovely typography.  Really well done!

I'll also second that Facebook group 20coversto50k is awesome and useful, just take your thick skin along, as with any crit.  They are great for blurb polishing as well.  And I also did 20booksto50k as a great place to learn marketing and such as well as to post milestones.  It's very Indie publishing oriented and based on the strategies and successes of Michael Anderle, a giant among Indie authors.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I have got a full evening shift ahead of me at work.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
4 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
4 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
5 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
5 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
7 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
8 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
13 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
15 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
18 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
18 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
19 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
20 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
28 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

GRAB A FREE E-BOOK COPY OF KELPIE CHRISTMAS and KELPIE SNOW TODAY!!! JUST HIT THE COVERS BELOW!

And...

DON'T FORGET TO GRAB A FREE E-BOOK COPY OF DREADMARROW THIEF!


----------



## lewg

Jewel Allen said:


> I have hired out my covers before, but lately I have done my own. Not just to save cost, but also so I can play around with the design. I also like designing a cover to inspire me as a I write a novel. (By the time I have a fleshed-out cover, it feels silly to hire someone.) Here are some things I have done:
> 
> 1) Go to http://www.canva.com and scour through the photos. When I like something, I download the watermarked copy, then play around with it using Gimp (a free program like photoshop, though not as many bells and whistles) and finalize the text and design on Publisher. Then I go to a Facebook cover group called 20coversto50k and get feedback. I've had to develop thick skin, but I have really learned a lot that way. If a cover seems like it would work, I buy the photo for a buck and replace it in my mock-up.
> 
> 2) I also recently bought a pack through Deposit photos. They seem to have a great selection. It was something like $49 for 100. And then I mock it up once again on Publisher.
> 
> 3) I look at bestselling books in my genre and try to mimic some elements.
> 
> Anyway, I recognize that having a professionally done cover is important. So if you can find someone on fiverr who can do a quick turnaround, that might be a good bet for you. But if you like dabbling in design like I do, I say go for it. I have done covers for two of my published novels, "A day in Paris" and "Saffron Summer" (see below) and for my Kindle Scout, "Deadline" (profile pic). When the genre is contemporary romance, I think you can get away with a DIY compared to say, Urban Fantasy or Paranormal.
> 
> If you end up doing your own cover and would like some eyes on it, feel free to message me.


Thanks for all the great information. I have found someone on Fiverr to do my ebook and traditional book cover. I saw some previous work the person I chose did and am very impressed. I'll post it here when it's completed.


----------



## lewg

Jewel Allen said:


> That is great to know. Thanks.
> 
> So I take it you're going to take a stab at it once again with a different book?


I'm going to wait a couple of more months and then start writing a new book. I'm trying to see if this is a path I want to follow when I retire from my current job in a few years.


----------



## XCulletto

Steve Vernon said:


> GRAB A FREE E-BOOK COPY OF KELPIE CHRISTMAS and KELPIE SNOW TODAY!!! JUST HIT THE COVERS BELOW!


Got 'em--thanks!

So glad to be in the single digits of my campaign. Win or lose, I'm just ready for it to be over.

Pivotal, Surrender my Heart, and Kyle Harrison Movie Star nominated--fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Jill James

Nominated 3 more books. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## margiebk

Steve Vernon said:


> GRAB A FREE E-BOOK COPY OF KELPIE CHRISTMAS and KELPIE SNOW TODAY!!! JUST HIT THE COVERS BELOW!
> 
> And...
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO GRAB A FREE E-BOOK COPY OF DREADMARROW THIEF!


Steve, thanks very much for the shout out. I've also picked up my free copies of Kelpie Christmas and Kelpie Snow, so thanks for that as well. Just in time for the holiday season!

I had a really successful first launch day yesterday and managed to hit #1 for each of my 3 categories for free books. I haven't managed to crack Top 100 for all free Kindle books, but I'm close.

I did a lot of advertising, a good deal of it free, and the places that charged were mostly quite cheap. Facebook has tons of free book sites. You just have to join the groups ahead of time, because some take 3-4 days before the moderator approves you. Some I never got approval on, so I was unable to post on those.

I clicked on my Inform Your Scouts That the Book is Available button Saturday morning, but the message has still not gone out. Hopefully by tomorrow, which still leaves 3 days of my freebie sale.

Anyway, good luck to everyone waiting to hear from Scout, but don't get discouraged if you're not selected. There are other ways to build an audience!

Dreadmarrow Thief will be FREE through Wednesday, October 18, 2017. Click on the book cover below to get yours. Thanks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

margiebk said:


> Steve, thanks very much for the shout out. I've also picked up my free copies of Kelpie Christmas and Kelpie Snow, so thanks for that as well. Just in time for the holiday season!
> 
> I had a really successful first launch day yesterday and managed to hit #1 for each of my 3 categories for free books. I haven't managed to crack Top 100 for all free Kindle books, but I'm close.
> 
> I did a lot of advertising, a good deal of it free, and the places that charged were mostly quite cheap. Facebook has tons of free book sites. You just have to join the groups ahead of time, because some take 3-4 days before the moderator approves you. Some I never got approval on, so I was unable to post on those.
> 
> I clicked on my Inform Your Scouts That the Book is Available button Saturday morning, but the message has still not gone out. Hopefully by tomorrow, which still leaves 3 days of my freebie sale.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to everyone waiting to hear from Scout, but don't get discouraged if you're not selected. There are other ways to build an audience!
> 
> Dreadmarrow Thief will be FREE through Wednesday, October 18, 2017. Click on the book cover below to get yours. Thanks!


Awesome! I'll share your book on social media and hopefully get you some more downloads!


----------



## xprettyguardianx

9th day in the waiting room. I think the cookies have gone stale.


----------



## chloegarner

Got my notice today that Sarah Todd isn't going to be on the Scout lineup.  Expected, and not as hard the second time.  What's really encouraging is the people who, both campaigns, spontaneously contacted me to let me know that they were disappointed.

I'm in the middle of an unrelated release, so I'll plan on getting Sarah Todd ready to launch near the end of the month.

To me, one of the biggest bonuses of Scout would have been getting to join the Scout authors' group on Facebook.  Appreciate the maturity of the voices, here, and would have loved to get to hang out with you guys!


----------



## margiebk

lincolnjcole said:


> Awesome! I'll share your book on social media and hopefully get you some more downloads!


Thanks very much, Lincoln!


----------



## Variath

Again bad news from KS. 'Sarah Todd' was not selected for publication. Sarah Todd was a good write-up from Garner.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

chloegarner said:


> Got my notice today that Sarah Todd isn't going to be on the Scout lineup. Expected, and not as hard the second time. What's really encouraging is the people who, both campaigns, spontaneously contacted me to let me know that they were disappointed.
> 
> I'm in the middle of an unrelated release, so I'll plan on getting Sarah Todd ready to launch near the end of the month.
> 
> To me, one of the biggest bonuses of Scout would have been getting to join the Scout authors' group on Facebook. Appreciate the maturity of the voices, here, and would have loved to get to hang out with you guys!


Sorry to see it in the not selected pile. Have an awesome launch. Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## Rose Andrews

Hi. Does anyone know if publishing part of your book on your blog counts as previously published far as Kindle Scout goes? Thank you.


----------



## Variath

I have two slots free and nominated two: 
Pivotal by Adam
Surrender my hearth by L.G.O
Best of luck


----------



## Steve Vernon

Rosie A. said:


> Hi. Does anyone know if publishing part of your book on your blog counts as previously published far as Kindle Scout goes? Thank you.


If your book is picked up by Kindle Scout and published, then you are allowed to publish as much of your novel as would have been published in the sample.


----------



## Rose Andrews

Steve Vernon said:


> If your book is picked up by Kindle Scout and published, then you are allowed to publish as much of your novel as would have been published in the sample.


Thank you! I thought this might be the answer but I figured someone here would know for sure.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Monday.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
3 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
3 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
4 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
4 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
6 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
7 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
12 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
14 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
17 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
17 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
18 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
19 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
24 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
27 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_This is how you do it. You sit down at the keyboard and you put one word after another until it's done. It's that easy and that hard. - Neil Gaiman!_


----------



## Kimjwest

Back from vacation; no news yet on latest waiting room folks? Won't be long now; I'm sure. 

In the meantime, my book successfully launched on KDP yesterday, with a proper cover from Fiverr; not <<<this Word 2007 one I did in 3 minutes. Sold an adorable 9 copies on the first day so will have to do some marketing soon. I also noticed on Mailerlite that 3 buyers must have read all day because they already signed up to get my next book since that link was at the end of this book only. I guess I'd better write it then! Humble beginnings y'all. I hope things will pick up once I start farming my mailing list and my Goodreads contacts. Will post link to free days on Wednesday for anyone from this forum who might want a copy.

I hope to have another Kindle Scout go in December; for the free promo value.
When Kindle Scout sent me that survey about my experiences and ideas for improvement, I gave them a list! I asked them to give proper reasons for rejection.  I don't know if our feedback reaches the people who matter though.

Anyway, good luck to campaigners; if you are on Steve's list then you are in my nominations!


----------



## Variath

Kimjwest said:


> Back from vacation; no news yet on latest waiting room folks? Won't be long now; I'm sure.
> 
> In the meantime, my book successfully launched on KDP yesterday, with a proper cover from Fiverr; not <<<this Word 2007 one I did in 3 minutes. Sold an adorable 9 copies on the first day so will have to do some marketing soon. I also noticed on Mailerlite that 3 buyers must have read all day because they already signed up to get my next book since that link was at the end of this book only. I guess I'd better write it then! Humble beginnings y'all. I hope things will pick up once I start farming my mailing list and my Goodreads contacts. Will post link to free days on Wednesday for anyone from this forum who might want a copy.
> 
> I hope to have another Kindle Scout go in December; for the free promo value.
> When Kindle Scout sent me that survey about my experiences and ideas for improvement, I gave them a list! I asked them to give proper reasons for rejection. I don't know if our feedback reaches the people who matter though.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to campaigners; if you are on Steve's list then you are in my nominations!


Dear Kim,

Hats off your positive attitude about KS and their activities. I am waiting to receive my report from KS, may be next day it will. Your new book cover is awesome, cannot believe that you made it in minutes. 
Thank you and waiting for your next campaign, good luck.


----------



## Kimjwest

Variath said:


> Dear Kim,
> 
> Hats off your positive attitude about KS and their activities. I am waiting to receive my report from KS, may be next day it will. Your new book cover is awesome, cannot believe that you made it in minutes.
> Thank you and waiting for your next campaign, good luck.


Thanks, Variath.
Wish you the best with your Kindle Scout result.
My final book cover took a couple of days, it was this 1st one that took a few minutes.
Yep; writing my next book already so will check back regularly to post nominations.


----------



## RK

sskkoo1 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how was your book doing when it made it into H&T? Mine is currently running at about 250 pages views per day and I haven't hit H&T at all.


I've fallen off H&T on days where I've had almost 600 views, so I don't really understand the numbers (for my last campaign back in January, I was on H&T for 24 hours on days where I only had 9 views, 11 views, etc - how crazy is that?!) The numbers are so much different this time around, so I've had a hard time making sense of them. I've already had significantly more views in my first 11 days than my ENTIRE campaign last time, yet less H&T time. It's making my brain hurt, lol.


----------



## sskkoo1

RK said:


> I've fallen off H&T on days where I've had almost 600 views, so I don't really understand the numbers (for my last campaign back in January, I was on H&T for 24 hours on days where I only had 9 views, 11 views, etc - how crazy is that?!) The numbers are so much different this time around, so I've had a hard time making sense of them. I've already had significantly more views in my first 11 days than my ENTIRE campaign last time, yet less H&T time. It's making my brain hurt, lol.


Thanks. 
I'm experiencing the same thing. I've had some real high spiking days in the reads categories, but can never get into H&T, yet some other books seem to just start there on day 1, so I can't make heads and tails of it.


----------



## lmsorrell

xprettyguardianx said:


> 9th day in the waiting room. I think the cookies have gone stale.


Let's go get more...and wine, perhaps 
TBH I'm so ready to get on with things now. Just having my cover illustrated by a fantastic artist, but as soon as that's done...
The waiting is driving me a little mad.
Lx


----------



## Used To Be BH

RK said:


> I've fallen off H&T on days where I've had almost 600 views, so I don't really understand the numbers (for my last campaign back in January, I was on H&T for 24 hours on days where I only had 9 views, 11 views, etc - how crazy is that?!) The numbers are so much different this time around, so I've had a hard time making sense of them. I've already had significantly more views in my first 11 days than my ENTIRE campaign last time, yet less H&T time. It's making my brain hurt, lol.


H&T probably depends heavily on stats we can't see. We get the raw number of viewers, not not how long the viewer stuck around or what the viewer did. Did the viewer save the book for later or nominate? We don't know, but that probably makes a difference.

A lot of KS regulars are strategic nominators. That is, they nominate books on or near the last day in order to maximize their chances of getting free books. I'm guessing, but I think more and more people are doing that, which lessens the earlier nominations (and hence the H&T numbers). Lincoln mentioned earlier the possibility that the formula is also different. Finally, as more and more authors promote (building the base of KS in the process), the higher the numbers seem to get and more you need to be H&T.


----------



## VayneLine

Whats H and T stand for?

Anyway good luck to everyone again.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Hi everyone,

I found this community after reading Lincoln Cole’s Kindlescout book and Googling his name for more information. Thanks, Lincoln — Your book is the gift that keeps on giving.

I launched my first Kindlescout campaign a few days ago for my second novel, When Death Comes For You. I’ve been a scout on the other side, voting for other people’s books, for a fairly long time (and in all that time, I’ve only seen two of my nominees go on to win publication.) It is really hard to be on this side!  I’ve been reading lots of your earlier posts and am grateful for the help in demystifying the process. It is even more difficult when you don’t know how things work.

So, thanks for creating this community where we can wait out this nail biting experience together. Elle, I voted for Isle of Jeru before your campaign closed. Good luck!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

VayneLine said:


> Whats H and T stand for?
> 
> Anyway good luck to everyone again.


Hot and Trending ... feels a bit like a third grade popularity contest, but apparently it helps Amazon decide who should get published.


----------



## Alan Felyk

A reference point for authors getting ready to send in their books to Kindle Scout ...

I submitted my novel around noon MDT on Saturday, knowing that it probably wouldn't be seen until Monday morning. I received my acceptance notice just before noon today. _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ will launch on October 18, 2017 12:00 AM EDT and end on November 17, 2017 12:00 AM EST.

I did a lot of prep work before I submitted, and it would appear that was the correct call. Not much time between submission and launch.


----------



## Paranorma1

lmsorrell said:


> Let's go get more...and wine, perhaps
> TBH I'm so ready to get on with things now. Just having my cover illustrated by a fantastic artist, but as soon as that's done...
> The waiting is driving me a little mad.
> Lx


Yes, indeed. This last little stint in the waiting room is a killer! I think the clock runs up for us on Friday or maybe Saturday?

Since I've been obsessively checking all things KS recently, I noticed a strange little quirk. Right before a book gets its "no," it tends to disappear from the KS site entirely. Then, if you run a Google search for the book and click on the associated KS link from Google, it reappears with the (dreaded) message: _Campaign has ended. This book was not selected for publication._ So, of course, I keep refreshing my KS page to see if my book has "disappeared," portending my imminent rejection notice. As I said ... obsessive. I am ready for the roller coaster to come to a complete stop.  However, I _am_ still hoping someone gets good news at the eleventh hour just to buck the trend!

Liz -- can't wait to see your new cover design!

CJ


----------



## sheritybemy

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found this community after reading Lincoln Cole's Kindlescout book and Googling his name for more information. Thanks, Lincoln - Your book is the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> I launched my first Kindlescout campaign a few days ago for my second novel, When Death Comes For You. I've been a scout on the other side, voting for other people's books, for a fairly long time (and in all that time, I've only seen two of my nominees go on to win publication.) It is really hard to be on this side! I've been reading lots of your earlier posts and am grateful for the help in demystifying the process. It is even more difficult when you don't know how things work.
> 
> So, thanks for creating this community where we can wait out this nail biting experience together. Elle, I voted for Isle of Jeru before your campaign closed. Good luck!


Welcome and good luck. I was looking for the link to your campaign


----------



## Cecelia

I know everyone here is trying to guess what KS really want. I have just read through two winners and I notice that on top of being polished - both were pretty straight forward. Although they had chapters, they were like big short stories. One was character drive, the other was not. However, both had plots that rounded on a simple premise or single twist. 

Perhaps some of our novels are too ambitious and complicated? Especially for a word limit which starts at 50,000.


----------



## Elle Emery

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found this community after reading Lincoln Cole's Kindlescout book and Googling his name for more information. Thanks, Lincoln - Your book is the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> I launched my first Kindlescout campaign a few days ago for my second novel, When Death Comes For You. I've been a scout on the other side, voting for other people's books, for a fairly long time (and in all that time, I've only seen two of my nominees go on to win publication.) It is really hard to be on this side! I've been reading lots of your earlier posts and am grateful for the help in demystifying the process. It is even more difficult when you don't know how things work.
> 
> So, thanks for creating this community where we can wait out this nail biting experience together. Elle, I voted for Isle of Jeru before your campaign closed. Good luck!


Thank you, Marjorie! Welcome and good luck on your campaign! ❤


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

sheritybemy said:


> Welcome and good luck. I was looking for the link to your campaign


Thank you. It promises to be a rollercoaster for the next few weeks.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Elle Emery said:


> Thank you, Marjorie! Welcome and good luck on your campaign! ❤


Thank you, Elle. Good luck to you too. I'm guessing the waiting is even more nerve-racking.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Hi guys! After a little late start with my campaign (I requested KS to upload a corrected manuscript), I finally asked my FB friends to nominate my book today (day 3). That was about 5 p.m. By 9, I was excited to see it was hot & trending. 

The KS folks were really nice, and yes, it did take 2 business days to make the change to the manuscript and excerpt. I am glad I waited to promote it heavily, so that I could start out with the right manuscript version.

Good luck with all your campaigns!! What have you been doing to promote yours so far?


----------



## Alan Felyk

Jewel Allen said:


> Hi guys! After a little late start with my campaign (I requested KS to upload a corrected manuscript), I finally asked my FB friends to nominate my book today (day 3). That was about 5 p.m. By 9, I was excited to see it was hot & trending.
> 
> The KS folks were really nice, and yes, it did take 2 business days to make the change to the manuscript and excerpt. I am glad I waited to promote it heavily, so that I could start out with the right manuscript version.
> 
> Good luck with all your campaigns!! What have you been doing to promote yours so far?


I just spent a bunch of money with Best Indie Press, Author Shout, Melanie Rockett, JustKindleBooks, and Readper. I will also run some Facebook ads, and I will post a book trailer and visual book excerpts on Twitter, Facebook, and LinkedIn. The rest of the time will be spent calling people on the phone and cornering others in Twitter direct messaging rooms. Using my best Don Corleone voice, I will remind people what I told them years ago: "Someday, and that day may never come, I will call upon you to do a service for me." Well, GUESS WHAT!


----------



## Jewel Allen

Alan Felyk said:


> I just spent a bunch of money with Best Indie Press, Author Shout, Melanie Rockett, JustKindleBooks, and Readper. I will also run some Facebook ads, and I will post a book trailer and visual book excerpts on Twitter, Facebook, and LinkedIn. The rest of the time will be spent calling people on the phone and cornering others in Twitter direct messaging rooms. Using my best Don Corleone voice, I will remind people what I told them years ago: "Someday, and that day may never come, I will call upon you to do a service for me." Well, GUESS WHAT!


Ha ha ha...I hope I don't have to resort to coercion.  I think it's awesome that you're sharing it at different sites. I will have to check them out.


----------



## Variath

Kimjwest said:


> Thanks, Variath.
> Wish you the best with your Kindle Scout result.
> My final book cover took a couple of days, it was this 1st one that took a few minutes.
> Yep; writing my next book already so will check back regularly to post nominations.


Al
Dear, 
At last it happened, I happily received the rejection notice. Within few days my book will be published in KDP. I request my friends who were read the excerpt, send me your coments if any. Just on my way to do final polishing to my book.
E-mail me the feedback" [email protected]
Thanking you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Tuesday morning. Hope you folks are all having a terrific day.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
2 days left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
2 days left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
3 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
3 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
5 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
6 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
11 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
13 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
16 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
16 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
17 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
18 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
23 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
26 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_This is how you do it. You sit down at the keyboard and you put one word after another until it's done. It's that easy and that hard. - Neil Gaiman!_


----------



## lmsorrell

Paranorma1 said:


> Yes, indeed. This last little stint in the waiting room is a killer! I think the clock runs up for us on Friday or maybe Saturday?
> 
> Since I've been obsessively checking all things KS recently, I noticed a strange little quirk. Right before a book gets its "no," it tends to disappear from the KS site entirely. Then, if you run a Google search for the book and click on the associated KS link from Google, it reappears with the (dreaded) message: _Campaign has ended. This book was not selected for publication._ So, of course, I keep refreshing my KS page to see if my book has "disappeared," portending my imminent rejection notice. As I said ... obsessive. I am ready for the roller coaster to come to a complete stop.  However, I _am_ still hoping someone gets good news at the eleventh hour just to buck the trend!
> 
> Liz -- can't wait to see your new cover design!
> 
> CJ


Cheers CJ! I'm looking forward to seeing the cover. It'll be the first time I've seen my characters from another readers imaginings. It's going to be quite a journey for me, I think.

Oh crikey! Now i'm going to be stuck to Google, too. Think I may need something stronger than wine! *Gets out the brandy glasses*

Lx


----------



## lincolnjcole

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found this community after reading Lincoln Cole's Kindlescout book and Googling his name for more information. Thanks, Lincoln - Your book is the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> I launched my first Kindlescout campaign a few days ago for my second novel, When Death Comes For You. I've been a scout on the other side, voting for other people's books, for a fairly long time (and in all that time, I've only seen two of my nominees go on to win publication.) It is really hard to be on this side! I've been reading lots of your earlier posts and am grateful for the help in demystifying the process. It is even more difficult when you don't know how things work.
> 
> So, thanks for creating this community where we can wait out this nail biting experience together. Elle, I voted for Isle of Jeru before your campaign closed. Good luck!


Welcome aboard! Glad I could help you find this amazing forum of people!


----------



## Kimjwest

Variath said:


> Al
> Dear,
> At last it happened, I happily received the rejection notice. Within few days my book will be published in KDP. I request my friends who were read the excerpt, send me your coments if any. Just on my way to do final polishing to my book.
> E-mail me the feedback" [email protected]
> Thanking you.


Good luck with your launch.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

lincolnjcole said:


> Welcome aboard! Glad I could help you find this amazing forum of people!


Thanks for pointing the way, Lincoln. Loved your book.


----------



## Sebourn

After trying and failing last year with Toklat's Daughter, I'm less than two weeks away from torturing myself with Kindle Scout yet again.

This attempt will be a stand-alone horror novel, called (for now) _Folklore_.

Current status: it's on round number three of revisions and corrections, and I'm still working on the cover.

I certainly hope y'all will check it out. I think it'll be fun (and torturous) immersing myself in Kindle Scout yet again.


----------



## Jill James

Have Deadline saved since no open spots right now. Looks like my kind of read.


----------



## sheritybemy

Kimjwest said:


> Good luck with your launch.


Kim

I see White Male is doing great. Very high ranking. Do you have ads running. And I don't think the message has gone out yet on scout, has it? Did I miss it?


----------



## sheritybemy

Variath said:


> Al
> Dear,
> At last it happened, I happily received the rejection notice. Within few days my book will be published in KDP. I request my friends who were read the excerpt, send me your coments if any. Just on my way to do final polishing to my book.
> E-mail me the feedback" [email protected]
> Thanking you.


Good luck with the launch Variath. These days it seems if your campaign goes beyond five days waiting, it's a no. There's always the next book.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Jill James said:


> Have Deadline saved since no open spots right now. Looks like my kind of read.


Great. Thank you!!  I hadn't thought to save titles. I am maxed right now, but I will have to start doing that.


----------



## Jewel Allen

RK said:


> I've fallen off H&T on days where I've had almost 600 views, so I don't really understand the numbers (for my last campaign back in January, I was on H&T for 24 hours on days where I only had 9 views, 11 views, etc - how crazy is that?!) The numbers are so much different this time around, so I've had a hard time making sense of them. I've already had significantly more views in my first 11 days than my ENTIRE campaign last time, yet less H&T time. It's making my brain hurt, lol.


Your cover is pretty and emotionally compelling. Congrats on doing well!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kim- great start on the launch!  Love the new cover!


----------



## Kimjwest

sheritybemy said:


> Kim
> 
> I see White Male is doing great. Very high ranking. Do you have ads running. And I don't think the message has gone out yet on scout, has it? Did I miss it?


Thank you, Sherity. Yes, it seems to be selling well so far (for my level); almost 40 copies in the 3 days since launch. I don't even know where they are from since my subscribers are waiting for the free copy. So far a couple of 5 star ratings unverified; probably from Kindle unlimited. Lets see how long I last before the inevitable Lone Star review!

I haven't done any marketing yet; I was still setting up my mailerlite notice to my subscribers. I have free days tomorrow Wednesday and Thursday for my subscribers and the Kboards family. I will post a link in the morning here for everyone.

I hope I'm doing the right thing, but I thought to delay my official Scout notice until later this week after the free offer. I know I'll eventually get a few low reviews like any book, but in this case, after the couple of mean emails I got mid-campaign, I was concerned about those "I got this book free through Scout; it wasn't my genre and I hated it. One star!" reviews. At least once it's back to paid, only those Scout voters really interested will read it.



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Kim- great start on the launch! Love the new cover!


Thank you, Julianne! I'm still fumbling along, but trying to read some of Lincoln's strategies; at least I got the Mailerlite sorted.


----------



## sheritybemy

Kimjwest said:


> Thank you, Sherity. Yes, it seems to be selling well so far (for my level); almost 40 copies in the 3 days since launch. I don't even know where they are from since my subscribers are waiting for the free copy. So far a couple of 5 star ratings unverified; probably from Kindle unlimited. Lets see how long I last before the inevitable Lone Star review!
> 
> I haven't done any marketing yet; I was still setting up my mailerlite notice to my subscribers. I have free days tomorrow Wednesday and Thursday for my subscribers and the Kboards family. I will post a link in the morning here for everyone.
> 
> I hope I'm doing the right thing, but I thought to delay my official Scout notice until later this week after the free offer. I know I'll eventually get a few low reviews like any book, but in this case, after the couple of mean emails I got mid-campaign, I was concerned about those "I got this book free through Scout; it wasn't my genre and I hated it. One star!" reviews. At least once it's back to paid, only those Scout voters really interested will read it.
> 
> Thank you, Julianne! I'm still fumbling along, but trying to read some of Lincoln's strategies; at least I got the Mailerlite sorted.


Congrats. Yes the inevitable one star review. I got one of those from messing with Goodreads. It was helping me sell but some people on there are really grouchy. The payback was a one star. I suppose I could try and get more reviews but I've decided to concentrate on my next book. People seem to give me four and five stars on Goodreads which doesn't hit Amazon. Then on Amazon I get the unverified one star. I don't know why Amazon allows people who haven't read or bought the book to leave reviews. Despite the one star, I still made $250. (Yay ). Small but for a beginning writer like me. It's a start and it was with no advertising at all, only posts on Goodreads. Where I met Oscar the grouch lol.
So I'll let that be enough for now. I'm concentrating on my next book and getting a new editor and beta readers. I realized from Julianne's post (thanks Julianne) that I write plot driven stories more than character and I concentrate more on the plot and don't really build and flesh out my characters. I even got a four star review telling me they loved my previous book but...
I wouldn't worry about the reviews too much. I suppose as a writer we have to build thick skins and watch our babies get decimated sometimes and learn and do better the next time.


----------



## KitSarge

Hi everyone- I'm back! I just submitted my new book, 355, this morning and it's scheduled to launch on Scout on Oct 19th.  Ironically, I put What It Is up right around the same time last year. Although What It Is was selected by KS, it hasn't been doing as well as I would hope. I think chick-lit at the morgue might turn people off- who knew? I've been nominating still, just haven't been around much: 355 is a new genre for me (historical fiction) and I had to do a TON of research about the Revolutionary War. Tomorrow is my last day of NOT worrying about H and T and continuously refreshing my computer screen for the next 45 days or so, so I will try to enjoy the day. Good luck everyone, especially to those in the waiting room. Maybe next year I could launch at a point where I wouldn't have to wait the extra days over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Adam_T

sheritybemy said:


> Congrats. Yes the inevitable one star review. I got one of those from messing with Goodreads. It was helping me sell but some people on there are really grouchy. The payback was a one star. I suppose I could try and get more reviews but I've decided to concentrate on my next book. People seem to give me four and five stars on Goodreads which doesn't hit Amazon. Then on Amazon I get the unverified one star. I don't know why Amazon allows people who haven't read or bought the book to leave reviews. Despite the one star, I still made $250. (Yay ). Small but for a beginning writer like me. It's a start and it was with no advertising at all, only posts on Goodreads. Where I met Oscar the grouch lol.
> So I'll let that be enough for now. I'm concentrating on my next book and getting a new editor and beta readers. I realized from Julianne's post (thanks Julianne) that I write plot driven stories more than character and I concentrate more on the plot and don't really build and flesh out my characters. I even got a four star review telling me they loved my previous book but...
> I wouldn't worry about the reviews too much. I suppose as a writer we have to build thick skins and watch our babies get decimated sometimes and learn and do better the next time.


I got someone who 1-star trolled both my released books, I expect him to do it to the third to. People...

$250 is great. I spent a lot to promote my first book, didn't make hardly any of it back, so good job.


----------



## sheritybemy

Adam_T said:


> I got someone who 1-star trolled both my released books, I expect him to do it to the third to. People...
> 
> $250 is great. I spent a lot to promote my first book, didn't make hardly any of it back, so good job.


Thanks. People...tell me about it.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Day T-Minus 30 ...

_Damaged Beyond Recognition_ has been posted on the Kindle Scout along with nine other new books. I just finished sending out an email regarding the campaign to everybody who has sent me an email during the past 10 years. Call it revenge for all those ads for Viagra and Rayban sunglasses. In all seriousness, the marketing people that Lincoln Cole recommended have been OUTSTANDING in helping me set up the campaign. I went with Best Indie Press, Author Shout, Melanie Rockett, Just Kindle Books, and Readper. Communication with that has been top-notch.

I am drip-feeding 60 visual excerpt blocks on Twitter and Facebook, and I found a great producer for the book trailer in markusvoice on Fiverr. Here's the one he did for me:


----------



## TheJackDublin

xprettyguardianx said:


> This morning I got an email from Kindle Scout and my heart started pounding. I opened it up and my quick scan said something about being declined. My stomach flipped upside down on itself and started punching me internally. It was only upon actually reading the email that I realized it was about one of my NOMINATIONS not being selected. It's too bad because that person honestly wrote a very strong piece in their genre. I'm still anxiously awaiting an outcome for my book.


Rule of thumb for submissions of any kind... If the first two words are "Thank you," it is a decline. Look for "Congratulations!" instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jewel Allen

Alan Felyk said:


> Day T-Minus 30 ...
> 
> _Damaged Beyond Recognition_ has been posted on the Kindle Scout along with nine other new books. I just finished sending out an email regarding the campaign to everybody who has sent me an email during the past 10 years. Call it revenge for all those ads for Viagra and Rayban sunglasses. In all seriousness, the marketing people that Lincoln Cole recommended have been OUTSTANDING in helping me set up the campaign. I went with Best Indie Press, Author Shout, Melanie Rockett, Just Kindle Books, and Readper. Communication with that has been top-notch.
> 
> I am drip-feeding 60 visual excerpt blocks on Twitter and Facebook, and I found a great producer for the book trailer in markusvoice on Fiverr. Here's the one he did for me:


Wow. Impressive strategy. Good luck!!


----------



## TheJackDublin

Alan Felyk said:


> Day T-Minus 30 ...
> 
> _Damaged Beyond Recognition_ has been posted on the Kindle Scout along with nine other new books. I just finished sending out an email regarding the campaign to everybody who has sent me an email during the past 10 years. Call it revenge for all those ads for Viagra and Rayban sunglasses. In all seriousness, the marketing people that Lincoln Cole recommended have been OUTSTANDING in helping me set up the campaign. I went with Best Indie Press, Author Shout, Melanie Rockett, Just Kindle Books, and Readper. Communication with that has been top-notch.
> 
> I am drip-feeding 60 visual excerpt blocks on Twitter and Facebook, and I found a great producer for the book trailer in markusvoice on Fiverr. Here's the one he did for me:


Good stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Alan Felyk said:


> I am drip-feeding 60 visual excerpt blocks on Twitter and Facebook, and I found a great producer for the book trailer in markusvoice on Fiverr. Here's the one he did for me:


The trailer got a laugh out of me. Great job.


----------



## Variath

sheritybemy said:


> Good luck with the launch Variath. These days it seems if your campaign goes beyond five days waiting, it's a no. There's always the next book.


Thank you Sheri, will let you know when launch, cheers


----------



## Kimjwest

Hi everyone.
My book White Male is free today and tomorrow. If anyone wants a copy, just click on the relevant links below.

Amazon USA
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076CLBB9K/

Amazon UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B076CLBB9K/

Amazon Australia 
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B076CLBB9K/

It's in the romance/multicultural/erotica genre in case anyone has a pacemaker and might want to live longer!

Kim


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alan Felyk said:


> Day T-Minus 30 ...
> 
> _Damaged Beyond Recognition_ has been posted on the Kindle Scout along with nine other new books. I just finished sending out an email regarding the campaign to everybody who has sent me an email during the past 10 years. Call it revenge for all those ads for Viagra and Rayban sunglasses. In all seriousness, the marketing people that Lincoln Cole recommended have been OUTSTANDING in helping me set up the campaign. I went with Best Indie Press, Author Shout, Melanie Rockett, Just Kindle Books, and Readper. Communication with that has been top-notch.
> 
> I am drip-feeding 60 visual excerpt blocks on Twitter and Facebook, and I found a great producer for the book trailer in markusvoice on Fiverr. Here's the one he did for me:


Good luck, your video is great!



Kimjwest said:


> Hi everyone.
> My book White Male is free today and tomorrow. If anyone wants a copy, just click on the relevant links below.
> 
> Amazon USA
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076CLBB9K/
> 
> Amazon UK
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B076CLBB9K/
> 
> Amazon Australia
> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B076CLBB9K/
> 
> It's in the romance/multicultural/erotica genre in case anyone has a pacemaker and might want to live longer!
> 
> Kim


Got my copy! I'll share on social for you as well!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I am in a rush.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
1 day left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
1 day left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
2 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
2 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
4 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
5 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
10 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
12 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
15 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
15 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
16 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
17 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
22 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
25 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
29 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Hi everyone- I'm back! I just submitted my new book, 355, this morning and it's scheduled to launch on Scout on Oct 19th. Ironically, I put What It Is up right around the same time last year. Although What It Is was selected by KS, it hasn't been doing as well as I would hope. I think chick-lit at the morgue might turn people off- who knew? I've been nominating still, just haven't been around much: 355 is a new genre for me (historical fiction) and I had to do a TON of research about the Revolutionary War. Tomorrow is my last day of NOT worrying about H and T and continuously refreshing my computer screen for the next 45 days or so, so I will try to enjoy the day. Good luck everyone, especially to those in the waiting room. Maybe next year I could launch at a point where I wouldn't have to wait the extra days over Thanksgiving.


Welcome back!

Oddly enough, I too spent months doing research, but not for a book I submitted to Scout. (I was writing a textbook for the school where I used to work.) Like you, I'm also readying another Scout submission, though I'm not as far along as you are. I'm still working through the editor's feedback. Alas, I'm probably going to end up with a terrible launch window if the book isn't selected, but if it isn't, I'll probably have to publish right away regardless. (I've been almost a year without a new release, not counting the textbook.)


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Sebourn said:


> After trying and failing last year with Toklat's Daughter, I'm less than two weeks away from torturing myself with Kindle Scout yet again.
> 
> This attempt will be a stand-alone horror novel, called (for now) _Folklore_.
> 
> Current status: it's on round number three of revisions and corrections, and I'm still working on the cover.
> 
> I certainly hope y'all will check it out. I think it'll be fun (and torturous) immersing myself in Kindle Scout yet again.


I am also about to jump back into the KS waters with Vanished! My second attempt. I am pledging not to go crazy like the first go round! DAn


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday and I am in a rush.
> 
> Let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> Thanks Steve
> 1 day left  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
> 1 day left  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
> 1 day left  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
> 2 days left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
> 2 days left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
> 4 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
> 5 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
> 10 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
> 12 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> 15 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 15 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> 16 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 17 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 22 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 25 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 29 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> _There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


Thanks Steve, Nominated top three (btw - great quote)


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had one slot open and nominated:

Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait

Already had Pivotal by Adam Thielen and Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor in my other two nom slots.

Best of luck!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Jewel Allen

Alan Felyk said:


> Day T-Minus 30 ...
> 
> _Damaged Beyond Recognition_ has been posted on the Kindle Scout along with nine other new books. I just finished sending out an email regarding the campaign to everybody who has sent me an email during the past 10 years. Call it revenge for all those ads for Viagra and Rayban sunglasses. In all seriousness, the marketing people that Lincoln Cole recommended have been OUTSTANDING in helping me set up the campaign. I went with Best Indie Press, Author Shout, Melanie Rockett, Just Kindle Books, and Readper. Communication with that has been top-notch.
> 
> I am drip-feeding 60 visual excerpt blocks on Twitter and Facebook, and I found a great producer for the book trailer in markusvoice on Fiverr. Here's the one he did for me:


Hey you hit H & T, Alan from the starting gate. Congrats!


----------



## Alan Felyk

Jewel Allen said:


> Hey you hit H & T, Alan from the starting gate. Congrats!


Thanks, Jewel. It's probably more of a testament to the benefit of having friends who can't sleep and have nothing better to do than cast a vote at 2 a.m.

Trying to stay on the list should prove challenging. It looks like you are off to a great start as well. Good luck to you.


----------



## Kimjwest

lincolnjcole said:


> Good luck, your video is great!
> 
> Got my copy! I'll share on social for you as well!


Thank you!


----------



## Jewel Allen

Alan Felyk said:


> Thanks, Jewel. It's probably more of a testament to the benefit of having friends who can't sleep and have nothing better to do than cast a vote at 2 a.m.
> 
> Trying to stay on the list should prove challenging. It looks like you are off to a great start as well. Good luck to you.


Thanks Alan!

I have decided it helps to make a push early evening so that votes can sit overnight or get cast by night owls. &#128522;


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

I had one slot left and nominated Surrender My Heart (Caught Up in Love Book 3) by L.G. O'CONNOR. Good luck!


----------



## Cecelia

Kimjwest said:


> Hi everyone.
> My book White Male is free today and tomorrow. If anyone wants a copy, just click on the relevant links below.
> 
> Kim


I see the cover has changed Kim. I love the beautiful girl you have on the new cover.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Hello everyone! I came here this time last year for the (unfortunately unsuccessful) campaign of my paranormal novel, Seeing Blue.
I found this forum to be a great resource, so here I am again, this time with a fairy tale retelling. The submission has just gone through so the link is not live yetbut I thought I would take this chance to introduce myself.

Well, introduction made. Hello!


----------



## sheritybemy

RachelEWollaston said:


> Hello everyone! I came here this time last year for the (unfortunately unsuccessful) campaign of my paranormal novel, Seeing Blue.
> I found this forum to be a great resource, so here I am again, this time with a fairy tale retelling. The submission has just gone through so the link is not live yetbut I thought I would take this chance to introduce myself.
> 
> Well, introduction made. Hello!


Welcome and good luck


----------



## RachelWollaston

sheritybemy said:


> Welcome and good luck


Thank you!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## lewg

I got my cover back yesterday and am extremely pleased.  My book, Isaac's Touch, launched yesterday as well.  I'm going to offer it for free in the next couple of weeks and I'll place a post here when it does.  If interested, you can check out my book at isaacstlouch.com .

Good luck to all of you you have recently launched or plan to launch your books soon.


----------



## 1984Phins

My page views are way up compared to my last campaign, which was about 18 months ago. Has Kindle Scout gotten significantly more popular, or is this just a good sign for me?


----------



## Alan Felyk

1984Phins said:


> My page views are way up compared to my last campaign, which was about 18 months ago. Has Kindle Scout gotten significantly more popular, or is this just a good sign for me?


Both. Good continued luck, my friend.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan- Love the book trailer!

Steve V- thank you for the list and all you do for us.  I know how busy you are right now!

Sebourne, Dan, and Rachel- Welcome back to hell!  Muahahahaha! 

I should be joining you soon in KS hell.  I finished Crucible Station a couple days ago and am doing some editing.  I'm actually thinking of putting it up on Scout before my editor gets her hands on it.  That will give her 30+ days to edit it and I won't have to wait before starting the next campaign.  This one's a little different for me.  It's a teen dystopian.  I also found it depressing to write, which is why I think it took me so long to do the last couple chapters.  I will be happy to get back to my ghost stories.

I did some numbers last night and I sold 57 books in the last week and had over 22k page reads.  Not a bad week!  Ghost in the Park has hit 30 reviews, a new personal best, so I'm very pleased with it.  I haven't been doing any ARC team or review things, tried that with Teatime and it didn't work out well.  Now I just give a bunch of copies out for free to all and sundry.  That works for me, though I might try an ARC team again someday.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room.  Good luck Robertson!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Thursday morning. I'm headed for breakfast and then a long bus ride to another elementary school for a morning of presenting my storytelling workshop to 4 or 5 classes of school kids. Then back home in the afternoon and off to another workshop this evening.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Pivotal by Adam Thielen
LAST DAY LEFT!  Surrender My Heart by L.G. O'Connor
LAST DAY LEFT!  Kyle Harrison Movie Star by Robertson Tait
1 day left  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
1 day left  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
3 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
4 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
9 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
11 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
14 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
14 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
15 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
16 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
21 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
24 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
28 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
29 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
29 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_

PS - If you are looking for a good weekend read, why don't you pick up an e-book copy of my spooky cat short story, CAT CALL: A TALE OF GHOSTS AND DARKER THINGS. It is free today!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DPT769

Here's the UK link.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Hi all,

I am planning on submitting my first book to kindle scout in the next couple of months and have a quick question!

If you are successful, is it common that amazon are interested in subsequent books in a series? Do their other imprints look at kindle scout winners and pick them up?


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Oddly enough, I too spent months doing research, but not for a book I submitted to Scout. (I was writing a textbook for the school where I used to work.) Like you, I'm also readying another Scout submission, though I'm not as far along as you are. I'm still working through the editor's feedback. Alas, I'm probably going to end up with a terrible launch window if the book isn't selected, but if it isn't, I'll probably have to publish right away regardless. (I've been almost a year without a new release, not counting the textbook.)


Wow, a textbook- that's impressive. Good luck with editing your new book- that's my least favorite part.


----------



## KitSarge

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I did some numbers last night and I sold 57 books in the last week and had over 22k page reads. Not a bad week! Ghost in the Park has hit 30 reviews, a new personal best, so I'm very pleased with it. I haven't been doing any ARC team or review things, tried that with Teatime and it didn't work out well. Now I just give a bunch of copies out for free to all and sundry. That works for me, though I might try an ARC team again someday.


That's awesome Julianne!


----------



## KitSarge

355 launched last night. And so the obsessive page reloading begins. Steve, could you stick me at the bottom of the list? 
Got my nominations in too!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2R2JL14N7KFNL

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lewg

KitSarge said:


> 355 launched last night. And so the obsessive page reloading begins. Steve, could you stick me at the bottom of the list?
> Got my nominations in too!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2R2JL14N7KFNL
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Good luck with your campaign. Your title and introduction are both very intriguing.


----------



## sskkoo1

Halfway through my campaign for "The Hunger" and I've seemed to have hit my low point, anyone have any ideas on how to pick things back up?


----------



## Kay7979

Though it seems like years ago, this time last year I finished my unsuccessful Kindle Scout campaign and self-published my novel. I still nominate from Steve's list and browse the comments. I've noticed a huge change in the number of page views needed to hit Hot and Trending these days. During my campaign, 80-100 page views a day were often enough. The prevailing wisdom last year was that campaign stats were of secondary importance to the book itself. That view is now firmly established, which is good, since it's frustrating when authors run great campaigns and are still not selected. The editorial staff has a tough job deciding which books to publish, and what's most in demand may change from month to month. Come what may, there is life after Kindle Scout. Today I'm launching the third book in my fantasy series.

After my campaign last year, I realized that the best part had been meeting other Kindle Scout authors and sharing tips and advice. Some of us became like family. I knew I would miss them, so I started a thread for Kindle Scout alumni to hang out, share marketing advice, and now and then review a fellow author's book. The thread was super active at first, but has slowed down as many folks have drifted off. Some of you finishing campaigns may want to migrate over there and continue to support one another.

The thread is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

We also have aa Kindle Scout Alumni Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/873131669496666


----------



## RK

1984Phins said:


> My page views are way up compared to my last campaign, which was about 18 months ago. Has Kindle Scout gotten significantly more popular, or is this just a good sign for me?


My last campaign ran in January of this year and my views are significantly higher this time, yet it is quite a bit harder to stay on Hot & Trending this time around. I already surpassed my total campaign views this time around about 10 days in, so it seems there is quite a bit more traffic on Scout in general. Although the higher numbers seem more "motivating" to me when I look at the daily stats, they can also be discouraging when I think back to last time when I stayed H&T with a mere 9 views in a day, and here I am now falling off H&T when I've had almost 500 views in a day. I just can't wrap my mind around it.

Bottom line, try not to make sense out of the numbers (easier said than done, lol) and just keep spreading the word about your book - that's really all you can do. Good luck!


----------



## RK

A.G.B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning on submitting my first book to kindle scout in the next couple of months and have a quick question!
> 
> If you are successful, is it common that amazon are interested in subsequent books in a series? Do their other imprints look at kindle scout winners and pick them up?


Hi AGB, good luck on your upcoming campaign! While it's happened before that Amazon has picked up additional books from a Scout author (you do have the option to "direct submit" them after you've won), most likely they will actually encourage you to simply run another campaign. It seems to me a subsequent campaign is better for the author because you get additional "Scout" promotion for your book (vs. just Kindle Press promotion) plus by giving away free advanced copies of your book to everyone who nominated it, you'll likely have a better launch (more reviews out of the gate, more buzz, etc) than you would with a direct submission.

Their other imprints could pick you up, that's entirely possible and has happened - though it seems to be extremely rare, so it would be wise to have a back-up plan and not count on it.


----------



## lmsorrell

Kay7979 said:


> Though it seems like years ago, this time last year I finished my unsuccessful Kindle Scout campaign and self-published my novel. I still nominate from Steve's list and browse the comments. I've noticed a huge change in the number of page views needed to hit Hot and Trending these days. During my campaign, 80-100 page views a day were often enough. The prevailing wisdom last year was that campaign stats were of secondary importance to the book itself. That view is now firmly established, which is good, since it's frustrating when authors run great campaigns and are still not selected. The editorial staff has a tough job deciding which books to publish, and what's most in demand may change from month to month. Come what may, there is life after Kindle Scout. Today I'm launching the third book in my fantasy series.
> 
> After my campaign last year, I realized that the best part had been meeting other Kindle Scout authors and sharing tips and advice. Some of us became like family. I knew I would miss them, so I started a thread for Kindle Scout alumni to hang out, share marketing advice, and now and then review a fellow author's book. The thread was super active at first, but has slowed down as many folks have drifted off. Some of you finishing campaigns may want to migrate over there and continue to support one another.
> 
> The thread is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html
> 
> We also have aa Kindle Scout Alumni Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/873131669496666


Hi Kay!

What a wonderful post. I'll go over and sign-up to the page.
Much luck for your launch!

Lx


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

RK said:


> Hi AGB, good luck on your upcoming campaign! While it's happened before that Amazon has picked up additional books from a Scout author (you do have the option to "direct submit" them after you've won), most likely they will actually encourage you to simply run another campaign. It seems to me a subsequent campaign is better for the author because you get additional "Scout" promotion for your book (vs. just Kindle Press promotion) plus by giving away free advanced copies of your book to everyone who nominated it, you'll likely have a better launch (more reviews out of the gate, more buzz, etc) than you would with a direct submission.
> 
> Their other imprints could pick you up, that's entirely possible and has happened - though it seems to be extremely rare, so it would be wise to have a back-up plan and not count on it.


Ah thanks RK!

IDon't worry, I wasn't countin on it (or expecting to win scout!), was just wondering if that was common, but what you;ve said makes sense.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

A.G.B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning on submitting my first book to kindle scout in the next couple of months and have a quick question!
> 
> If you are successful, is it common that amazon are interested in subsequent books in a series? Do their other imprints look at kindle scout winners and pick them up?


I think Randi already answered, but just to add to her response, although KP picked up an early title or two at Montlake, that's not the direction they are going with Kindle Press. If anything, KP is actively pursuing and acquiring successful / established authors like Holly Jacobs and some high visibility indies for backlist titles. Although KP may pick up your first book, it will depend on the quality, a clear market segment fit, and quite possibly the sales track of your last title. There were several KP authors whose next in the series was passed over and some that were acquired. We're not sure of the exact criteria but editorial excellence is a factor like with any publisher. For authors hoping to get acquired on a less than polished book, I'd seriously advise putting forth only your best work - cover & content. For those just looking for a quick start to their campaign, a Scout campaign is an awesome way to build a following while you put the final touches on your book before publication. There are many a good book passed up here because it doesn't fit a clear genre.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I had one slot left and nominated Surrender My Heart (Caught Up in Love Book 3) by L.G. O'CONNOR. Good luck!


Thank you, Marjorie and everyone else who voted for my book!  Refilling my noms now! I love this group, you guys are the best


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Kay7979 said:


> Though it seems like years ago, this time last year I finished my unsuccessful Kindle Scout campaign and self-published my novel. I still nominate from Steve's list and browse the comments. I've noticed a huge change in the number of page views needed to hit Hot and Trending these days. During my campaign, 80-100 page views a day were often enough. The prevailing wisdom last year was that campaign stats were of secondary importance to the book itself. That view is now firmly established, which is good, since it's frustrating when authors run great campaigns and are still not selected. The editorial staff has a tough job deciding which books to publish, and what's most in demand may change from month to month. Come what may, there is life after Kindle Scout. Today I'm launching the third book in my fantasy series.
> 
> After my campaign last year, I realized that the best part had been meeting other Kindle Scout authors and sharing tips and advice. Some of us became like family. I knew I would miss them, so I started a thread for Kindle Scout alumni to hang out, share marketing advice, and now and then review a fellow author's book. The thread was super active at first, but has slowed down as many folks have drifted off. Some of you finishing campaigns may want to migrate over there and continue to support one another.
> 
> The thread is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html
> 
> We also have a Kindle Scout Alumni Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/873131669496666


Kay, This is my second KS campaign, and the H&T vs. views has been confounding. I won on lot less last time. This time I have the weirdest pattern. If someone can tell me how to post an image, I'll share it!


----------



## ID Johnson

LG O'Connor said:


> I think Randi already answered, but just to add to her response, although KP picked up an early title or two at Montlake, that's not the direction they are going with Kindle Press. If anything, KP is actively pursuing and acquiring successful / established authors like Holly Jacobs and some high visibility indies for backlist titles. Although KP may pick up your first book, it will depend on the quality, a clear market segment fit, and quite possibly the sales track of your last title. There were several KP authors whose next in the series was passed over and some that were acquired. We're not sure of the exact criteria but editorial excellence is a factor like with any publisher. For authors hoping to get acquired on a less than polished book, I'd seriously advise putting forth only your best work - cover & content. For those just looking for a quick start to their campaign, a Scout campaign is an awesome way to build a following while you put the final touches on your book before publication. There are many a good book passed up here because it doesn't fit a clear genre.


This is very insightful! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## byjehunter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I should be joining you soon in KS hell. I finished Crucible Station a couple days ago and am doing some editing. I'm actually thinking of putting it up on Scout before my editor gets her hands on it. That will give her 30+ days to edit it and I won't have to wait before starting the next campaign.


Jullianne, This is exactly what I'm doing. Call it impatience, but as I like using the 'reach' of KS, and am find with marketing on my own, I don't like to spend that extra 45 days and waiting, doing nothing. My second run at KS will be up tomorrow (the 20th). I'm thinking I won't even look at my campaign page after launch... but look at me, I'm already stalking the kboards. Lol


----------



## RachelWollaston

Eek, from reading these comments, competition is steep!
Does anyone else believe KP look at our marketing techniques and take those into consideration? After all, once the book is published, a lot of the advertising is down to us...


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Alliescribbler

Hello everyone. I have just found this forum and it seems a helpful and  friendly place to be. Today is the first day of my Kindle Scout campaign and everything is so new and daunting. Are there any courtesies I should know about such as mentioning our books or nominating each other. A beginners' guide would be very useful.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

RachelEWollaston said:


> Eek, from reading these comments, competition is steep!
> Does anyone else believe KP look at our marketing techniques and take those into consideration? After all, once the book is published, a lot of the advertising is down to us...
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Rachel, Didn't mean to scare you, just shed some light. Marketing techniques and your following are important, but people have been accepted that didn't have a large platform. So these are all factors in combination... There is no silver bullet, just ways to improve your chances  Hope that helps!


----------



## RachelWollaston

LG O'Connor said:


> Rachel, Didn't mean to scare you, just shed some light. Marketing techniques and your following are important, but people have been accepted that didn't have a large platform. So these are all factors in combination... There is no silver bullet, just ways to improve your chances  Hope that helps!


It still seems a lot has changed since my last campaign this time last year! Time to up my game, I think.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

Alliescribbler said:


> Hello everyone. I have just found this forum and it seems a helpful and friendly place to be. Today is the first day of my Kindle Scout campaign and everything is so new and daunting. Are there any courtesies I should know about such as mentioning our books or nominating each other. A beginners' guide would be very useful.


There are loads of resources out there if you know where to look. Different things work for different people, though. It's all about finding the right technique for you.
Post the name of your book and the link so it can be added to the list!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## HeyImBen

Top 3 nominated. KP seems to be suffering from a case of the "no's" lately. Here's hoping things change soon.


----------



## Adam_T

Last day finally. Just wanted to thank this community of authors for being so supportive of their peers in what is a very competitive space.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> I think Randi already answered, but just to add to her response, although KP picked up an early title or two at Montlake, that's not the direction they are going with Kindle Press. If anything, KP is actively pursuing and acquiring successful / established authors like Holly Jacobs and some high visibility indies for backlist titles. Although KP may pick up your first book, it will depend on the quality, a clear market segment fit, and quite possibly the sales track of your last title. There were several KP authors whose next in the series was passed over and some that were acquired. We're not sure of the exact criteria but editorial excellence is a factor like with any publisher. For authors hoping to get acquired on a less than polished book, I'd seriously advise putting forth only your best work - cover & content. For those just looking for a quick start to their campaign, a Scout campaign is an awesome way to build a following while you put the final touches on your book before publication. There are many a good book passed up here because it doesn't fit a clear genre.


Great info! In other words, KP acts like a publisher. We should have expected that to begin with. I think all the hype about reader-powered publishing confused the issue for many people.

I'll second the idea that a Scout campaign can be a great launch platform. My Scout reject gave me by far the best launch I've ever had. In fact, half of my royalties in the five years I've been publishing came from that book. (It's too bad KP editors probably don't look at the track record for books they rejected when considering a new submission by the same author!) 

Perhaps you or Randi might have a take on why KP seems to wait to promote a book until after the ninety-day new release period ends. I know books get a good boost from all those free copies and the buzz, but when even some relatively green indies know that period is one of the optimal times to promote, it strikes me as odd that the KP folks don't seem to have picked up on that.


----------



## Kimjwest

Cecelia said:


> I see the cover has changed Kim. I love the beautiful girl you have on the new cover.


Thank you, Cecilia; looking forward to reading All For Love when you launch!
Kim


----------



## Kay7979

LG O'Connor said:


> Kay, This is my second KS campaign, and the H&T vs. views has been confounding. I won on lot less last time. This time I have the weirdest pattern. If someone can tell me how to post an image, I'll share it!


I'm no good a anything techie. I think you have to first upload the image to a site like photobucket and then insert the image code.


----------



## Kimjwest

lewg said:


> I got my cover back yesterday and am extremely pleased. My book, Isaac's Touch, launched yesterday as well. I'm going to offer it for free in the next couple of weeks and I'll place a post here when it does. If interested, you can check out my book at isaacstlouch.com .
> 
> Good luck to all of you you have recently launched or plan to launch your books soon.


Your website link doesn't seem to work... Just check it in case it's just me


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Sebourn said:


> After trying and failing last year with Toklat's Daughter, I'm less than two weeks away from torturing myself with Kindle Scout yet again.
> 
> This attempt will be a stand-alone horror novel, called (for now) _Folklore_.
> 
> Current status: it's on round number three of revisions and corrections, and I'm still working on the cover.
> 
> I certainly hope y'all will check it out. I think it'll be fun (and torturous) immersing myself in Kindle Scout yet again.


Jump in, the water's fine


----------



## HeyImBen

So I just finished up my Kindle Scout Author survey and I don't really remember seeing this discussed in here. My biggest complaint/suggestion, aside from not being chosen, was to maybe in the future provide authors not selected with a little feedback on their submission. Curious to hear what everyone else has suggested.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

KitSarge said:


> 355 launched last night. And so the obsessive page reloading begins. Steve, could you stick me at the bottom of the list?
> Got my nominations in too!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2R2JL14N7KFNL
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Love the cover and intrigued by the excerpt. I've saved for when a nomination slot opens up. Good luck.


----------



## ID Johnson

KS is in a reject-y mood today. I'm watching the page update and have seen a couple today. Just waiting my turn. Shouldn't be long now.... Sorry to everyone who recently got a "no" but this is just the beginning--not the end.


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll second the idea that a Scout campaign can be a great launch platform. My Scout reject gave me by far the best launch I've ever had. In fact, half of my royalties in the five years I've been publishing came from that book. (It's too bad KP editors probably don't look at the track record for books they rejected when considering a new submission by the same author!)


I'm kind of hoping they won't look at the track record of my book that actually got selected- but maybe that's wishful thinking? 



Bill Hiatt said:


> Perhaps you or Randi might have a take on why KP seems to wait to promote a book until after the ninety-day new release period ends. I know books get a good boost from all those free copies and the buzz, but when even some relatively green indies know that period is one of the optimal times to promote, it strikes me as odd that the KP folks don't seem to have picked up on that.


I'd be interested to hear this as well: I always thought that was a strange thing. My 99 cent promos picked sales up a bit- there was one point I was under 10,000 in ranking, but they didn't do those promos until months after launch. That ranking might also have be a reflection of me sending off to my mailing list that Ripley's Book List (courtesy of my first Scout run) helped me build. And sales dove again after the promos.


----------



## Used To Be BH

HeyImBen said:


> So I just finished up my Kindle Scout Author survey and I don't really remember seeing this discussed in here. My biggest complaint/suggestion, aside from not being chosen, was to maybe in the future provide authors not selected with a little feedback on their submission. Curious to hear what everyone else has suggested.


That was one of my suggestions as well.

I know it would take a little extra time, but even very short feedback would be helpful. As it stands, if a book is rejected, it could be because the editors thought it was terrible, or it could be they thought it was great but didn't fit comfortably into one of the genres they wanted to market. That's obviously a big difference. I would think the editors could save time in the long run by offering a short reason for the rejection. They might get more of what they actually want and have to spend less time sifting through what they don't want if they made their desires more clear.


----------



## lewg

Kimjwest said:


> Your website link doesn't seem to work... Just check it in case it's just me


Thanks for pointing out my link issue. Here's the correct link: isaacstouch.com

I wish I would have had this cover to begin with when I started my campaign. Thanks, again.


----------



## lewg

HeyImBen said:


> So I just finished up my Kindle Scout Author survey and I don't really remember seeing this discussed in here. My biggest complaint/suggestion, aside from not being chosen, was to maybe in the future provide authors not selected with a little feedback on their submission. Curious to hear what everyone else has suggested.


I agree with you wholeheartedly. I suggested having more feedback on the survey as well. I had my book edited after my campaign and my editor said she had issues with the first forty pages of my book, but liked the rest. It was nice to get feedback from someone, but it would be nice if Kindle Scout provided just a little if not more.


----------



## HeyImBen

Bill Hiatt said:


> That was one of my suggestions as well.
> 
> I know it would take a little extra time, but even very short feedback would be helpful. As it stands, if a book is rejected, it could be because the editors thought it was terrible, or it could be they thought it was great but didn't fit comfortably into one of the genres they wanted to market. That's obviously a big difference. I would think the editors could save time in the long run by offering a short reason for the rejection. They might get more of what they actually want and have to spend less time sifting through what they don't want if they made their desires more clear.


Exactly, Bill. There's a spectrum, where does my submission fall on it?


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> I'm kind of hoping they won't look at the track record of my book that actually got selected- but maybe that's wishful thinking?
> 
> I'd be interested to hear this as well: I always thought that was a strange thing. My 99 cent promos picked sales up a bit- there was one point I was under 10,000 in ranking, but they didn't do those promos until months after launch. That ranking might also have be a reflection of me sending off to my mailing list that Ripley's Book List (courtesy of my first Scout run) helped me build. And sales dove again after the promos.


With regard to the first point, that might have been a fluke. As you said in an earlier post, there could have been genre issues involved there, and I would hope the editors would realize that.

With regard to the second point, I know they like to do big promos with a lot of books on sale at the same time. There's nothing wrong with that approach, but I would think a brief sale for each book at release would also be in order. My reject launch started with some momentum from the Scout process, but I built on that by opening at $0.99 and hitting it with a lot of other promos during that early release period. As a result, it was the only book I've had so far that became sticky--three months in the range between 2,000 and 5,000, another above 10,000 and a fifth above 20,000. Had I not gotten tangled up in another long project and gotten a sequel out while the first book was still very visible, who knows what might have happened?

Of course, there are many factors that contribute to how well a book launches, but I think a low introductory price is one of them. At the very least, it makes it much easier to line up promos for it.

Is there a suggestion box for the KP people anywhere around here?


----------



## Paranorma1

Well, it finally happened. I refreshed my KS page this morning, and my book was gone. Heavy sigh. Then I went and checked my e-mail, and sure enough, there was the "Thank you BUT no ..." e-mail from KS. Was expecting the rejection by this point at 13 days. Fortunately, it didn't hurt as much as I expected, seeing as I saw the writing on the wall. So, like others, I'm going to be in KDP self-publish mode. I'm really excited that so many recent KS "rejects" (and I use that term flippantly) have gone on to do so well! Kim's doing great (I just started _White Male_, which promises to be a whole lot of fun. I finished Julianne's _Ghost at the College_ over a little vacation I had -- I had forgotten how much I loved detective/mystery novels from back in my Mary Higgins Clark/Sue Grafton days! I also just started Luke's Like Flies. I'll try to get in reviews in as soon as I finish, but I'm going to have my hands full now that I'm off the KS rollercoaster.

This is a great group, and I don't know what I would've done without all the wisdom and support of everyone here. Even after years of self-publishing, I still feel like a novice!

Good luck to those still in the waiting room, and cheers to those of us who got our no's -- I'll buy the next round of drinks.  Top three nominated!

CJ


----------



## ID Johnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Well, it finally happened. I refreshed my KS page this morning, and my book was gone. Heavy sigh. Then I went and checked my e-mail, and sure enough, there was the "Thank you BUT no ..." e-mail from KS. Was expecting the rejection by this point at 13 days. Fortunately, it didn't hurt as much as I expected, seeing as I saw the writing on the wall. So, like others, I'm going to be in KDP self-publish mode. I'm really excited that so many recent KS "rejects" (and I use that term flippantly) have gone on to do so well! Kim's doing great (I just started _White Male_, which promises to be a whole lot of fun. I finished Julianne's _Ghost at the College_ over a little vacation I had -- I had forgotten how much I loved detective/mystery novels from back in my Mary Higgins Clark/Sue Grafton days! I also just started Luke's Like Flies. I'll try to get in reviews in as soon as I finish, but I'm going to have my hands full now that I'm off the KS rollercoaster.
> 
> This is a great group, and I don't know what I would've done without all the wisdom and support of everyone here. Even after years of self-publishing, I still feel like a novice!
> 
> Good luck to those still in the waiting room, and cheers to those of us who got our no's -- I'll buy the next round of drinks.  Top three nominated!
> 
> CJ


Sorry, CJ. I'm sure I'll get mine in a few minutes. But--you're right to be excited about your launch. No doubt your book will do amazingly well anyway. Can't wait to read the rest of it.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Paranorma1 said:


> Well, it finally happened. I refreshed my KS page this morning, and my book was gone. Heavy sigh. Then I went and checked my e-mail, and sure enough, there was the "Thank you BUT no ..." e-mail from KS. Was expecting the rejection by this point at 13 days. Fortunately, it didn't hurt as much as I expected, seeing as I saw the writing on the wall. So, like others, I'm going to be in KDP self-publish mode. I'm really excited that so many recent KS "rejects" (and I use that term flippantly) have gone on to do so well! Kim's doing great (I just started _White Male_, which promises to be a whole lot of fun. I finished Julianne's _Ghost at the College_ over a little vacation I had -- I had forgotten how much I loved detective/mystery novels from back in my Mary Higgins Clark/Sue Grafton days! I also just started Luke's Like Flies. I'll try to get in reviews in as soon as I finish, but I'm going to have my hands full now that I'm off the KS rollercoaster.
> 
> This is a great group, and I don't know what I would've done without all the wisdom and support of everyone here. Even after years of self-publishing, I still feel like a novice!
> 
> Good luck to those still in the waiting room, and cheers to those of us who got our no's -- I'll buy the next round of drinks.  Top three nominated!
> 
> CJ


Sorry your book was not chosen, but I hope your KS campaign has a long tail. Best of luck on the launch.


----------



## Kimjwest

Paranorma1 said:


> Well, it finally happened. I refreshed my KS page this morning, and my book was gone. Heavy sigh. Then I went and checked my e-mail, and sure enough, there was the "Thank you BUT no ..." e-mail from KS. Was expecting the rejection by this point at 13 days. Fortunately, it didn't hurt as much as I expected, seeing as I saw the writing on the wall. So, like others, I'm going to be in KDP self-publish mode. I'm really excited that so many recent KS "rejects" (and I use that term flippantly) have gone on to do so well! Kim's doing great (I just started _White Male_, which promises to be a whole lot of fun.
> 
> CJ


You have a positive attitude about the whole experience; you'll do just fine in self-pub. So far I must be honest I've gotten decent reviews and lots of emails from people demanding my next book. You got great visibility during the campaign as well so it's a great start! All the best.


----------



## Variath

Paranorma1 said:


> Well, it finally happened. I refreshed my KS page this morning, and my book was gone. Heavy sigh. Then I went and checked my e-mail, and sure enough, there was the "Thank you BUT no ..." e-mail from KS. Was expecting the rejection by this point at 13 days. Fortunately, it didn't hurt as much as I expected, seeing as I saw the writing on the wall. So, like others, I'm going to be in KDP self-publish mode. I'm really excited that so many recent KS "rejects" (and I use that term flippantly) have gone on to do so well! Kim's doing great (I just started _White Male_, which promises to be a whole lot of fun. I finished Julianne's _Ghost at the College_ over a little vacation I had -- I had forgotten how much I loved detective/mystery novels from back in my Mary Higgins Clark/Sue Grafton days! I also just started Luke's Like Flies. I'll try to get in reviews in as soon as I finish, but I'm going to have my hands full now that I'm off the KS rollercoaster.
> 
> This is a great group, and I don't know what I would've done without all the wisdom and support of everyone here. Even after years of self-publishing, I still feel like a novice!
> 
> CJ


These days many rejections from KS, I think, there have some strategy to get accepted by KS. May be or may not be!.
Good luck to those still in the waiting room.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

KitSarge said:


> That's awesome Julianne!


Thanks, Kit! And welcome back to hell!  I really enjoyed What it Is.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

byjehunter said:


> Jullianne, This is exactly what I'm doing. Call it impatience, but as I like using the 'reach' of KS, and am find with marketing on my own, I don't like to spend that extra 45 days and waiting, doing nothing. My second run at KS will be up tomorrow (the 20th). I'm thinking I won't even look at my campaign page after launch... but look at me, I'm already stalking the kboards. Lol


I'm impatient and it's all because it took me too long to finish up CS. I write fairly clean, and I'm editing right now, which is why I haven't put it up on Scout yet. I am not at all convinced this book will be Scout's cup of tea, but even if they are interested I will have a more typo free MS available before my prison sentence er...Scout Campaign is over. ( Sorry, couldn't help myself. I obviously love Scout or I wouldn't be heading into my SEVENTH campaign!) While I'm sure it would be in my best interest to wait for that final edit, with this book I simply don't feel like I can. I have a goal to get 8 books published this year, and I'm so very close.


----------



## lmsorrell

Hello lovelies!

Well, the wine has been drunk and the stale cookies in the waiting room have been demolished. I finally got the "It's not you, it's us" email from KS. Booooo  
Thanks to you all for being the most supportive group a gal could ask for and I hope you'll permit me to loiter, as I sure would miss you all if I had to pack my bags and leave this house! 
To my KS intake buddies - sorry if you got your "no" today, too, but let's keep on pushing forward. See you on KDP.

Much love  ,

Lx


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

HeyImBen said:


> So I just finished up my Kindle Scout Author survey and I don't really remember seeing this discussed in here. My biggest complaint/suggestion, aside from not being chosen, was to maybe in the future provide authors not selected with a little feedback on their submission. Curious to hear what everyone else has suggested.


I think this is the number one feedback they get from authors. KS is starting to give feedback to some authors, both previously selected and some who have never been selected, which is awesome.

However, KS is a publisher and publishers (and agents) are moving away from providing feedback, even after requesting a full manuscript. It might be time constraints or it might be because there are authors who write back to argue with them. In any event, I think it is awesome to get feedback, but these days an author should be pleasantly surprised if they get some.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Well, it finally happened. I refreshed my KS page this morning, and my book was gone. Heavy sigh. Then I went and checked my e-mail, and sure enough, there was the "Thank you BUT no ..." e-mail from KS. Was expecting the rejection by this point at 13 days. Fortunately, it didn't hurt as much as I expected, seeing as I saw the writing on the wall. So, like others, I'm going to be in KDP self-publish mode. I'm really excited that so many recent KS "rejects" (and I use that term flippantly) have gone on to do so well! Kim's doing great (I just started _White Male_, which promises to be a whole lot of fun. I finished Julianne's _Ghost at the College_ over a little vacation I had -- I had forgotten how much I loved detective/mystery novels from back in my Mary Higgins Clark/Sue Grafton days! I also just started Luke's Like Flies. I'll try to get in reviews in as soon as I finish, but I'm going to have my hands full now that I'm off the KS rollercoaster.
> 
> This is a great group, and I don't know what I would've done without all the wisdom and support of everyone here. Even after years of self-publishing, I still feel like a novice!
> 
> Good luck to those still in the waiting room, and cheers to those of us who got our no's -- I'll buy the next round of drinks.  Top three nominated!
> 
> CJ


Yes, CJ. Follow in my shoes! I have had 6 of those letters so far and it hasn't even slowed me down. Have a fantabulous launch and never give up, never surrender!

Lx- same to you, have a wonderful launch!


----------



## lmsorrell

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yes, CJ. Follow in my shoes! I have had 6 of those letters so far and it hasn't even slowed me down. Have a fantabulous launch and never give up, never surrender!
> 
> Lx- same to you, have a wonderful launch!


Bless you, Julianne! Lx


----------



## byjehunter

JulianneQJohnson said:


> my prison sentence er...Scout Campaign is over.


Haha, love it. This was how I felt last time.

Congrats on the 8 book goal! I would love to be able to get that many out in one year, but I think 2 (or maybe 3), for me will be tough enough. But yes, like you, I will have a much cleaner manuscript at the end of my campaign.

Good luck with the current work in progress!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Has anyone done the numbers and figured out the odds of winning a Kindle Scout campaign? Do we know how many submissions they get over a year? Are some genres easier/harder than others?


----------



## Kimjwest

lmsorrell said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> Well, the wine has been drunk and the stale cookies in the waiting room have been demolished. I finally got the "It's not you, it's us" email from KS. Booooo
> Thanks to you all for being the most supportive group a gal could ask for and I hope you'll permit me to loiter, as I sure would miss you all if I had to pack my bags and leave this house!
> To my KS intake buddies - sorry if you got your "no" today, too, but let's keep on pushing forward. See you on KDP.
> 
> Much love ,
> 
> Lx


No way! I read your excerpt twice; you are really talented. I hope we get to find out what happens to Blythe if you self-pub. Al the best with your future.


----------



## lmsorrell

Kimjwest said:


> No way! I read your excerpt twice; you are really talented. I hope we get to find out what happens to Blythe if you self-pub. Al the best with your future.


Oh Kim! That's so super-nice of you. Thank-you so much. It really means a lot to hear things like that. I couldn't believe it when White Male was turned down. I was showing my husband yours (he really likes to read), and was extremely surprised at the outcome. 
Lx


----------



## RK

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Has anyone done the numbers and figured out the odds of winning a Kindle Scout campaign? Do we know how many submissions they get over a year? Are some genres easier/harder than others?


I've read several places they only accept 1-2% of the books submitted - but I've never seen any actual numbers to back that up, so I'm not sure if that was actually a proper calculation, or just an assumption, lol.


----------



## XCulletto

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Yes, CJ. Follow in my shoes! I have had 6 of those letters so far and it hasn't even slowed me down. Have a fantabulous launch and never give up, never surrender!
> 
> Lx- same to you, have a wonderful launch!


I'm so impressed with you--such a positive attitude alongside your determination. And anyone who can put out 8 books / year has amazing work ethic too!


----------



## Alliescribbler

RachelEWollaston said:


> There are loads of resources out there if you know where to look. Different things work for different people, though. It's all about finding the right technique for you.
> Post the name of your book and the link so it can be added to the list!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thank you Rachel. My book is Tall Chimneys. Here is the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/DTBM6KX11JL8


----------



## ID Johnson

lmsorrell said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> Well, the wine has been drunk and the stale cookies in the waiting room have been demolished. I finally got the "It's not you, it's us" email from KS. Booooo
> Thanks to you all for being the most supportive group a gal could ask for and I hope you'll permit me to loiter, as I sure would miss you all if I had to pack my bags and leave this house!
> To my KS intake buddies - sorry if you got your "no" today, too, but let's keep on pushing forward. See you on KDP.
> 
> Much love ,
> 
> Lx


Really sorry to hear that. I keep checking my email every two seconds because I feel like today will be my no, too. But I get to chomp on a few more cookies, I guess. Good luck with your launch! I know your book will do great!!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RK said:


> I've read several places they only accept 1-2% of the books submitted - but I've never seen any actual numbers to back that up, so I'm not sure if that was actually a proper calculation, or just an assumption, lol.


Worse than I thought ...


----------



## Alan Felyk

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Worse than I thought ...


That's about the percentage of manuscripts get picked from the pile by a literary agent. But here's what I think the big difference is: literary agents don't show off your manuscript to prospective readers even if they plan to pass on it.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Thoughts on T-Minus 28 Days ...

After its first 11 hours, _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ hit the Hot and Trending list and its remained there ever since. It received 725 page views during the first 24 hours.

A friend asked me what I thought of the first day. I told him it reminded me of the last time I went to the dog track about 45 years ago. I bet on a 20 to 1 longshot, and the dog flew out of the gate. It immediately established a five-length lead and held it into the final turn. And then, inexplicably, it stopped short on the track to answer nature's call. Of course, all the other dogs streaked by.

"What did I learn from that?" I asked my friend.

He shrugged.

"Never stop to take a dump in the middle of a race."

Seems obvious. So I intend to keep plugging away, searching for votes.

In any event, some random thoughts:

Use an email service like Mail Chimp to send out your plea to friends and family. It tracks who opens the email and who actually clicks on the link to your Kindle Scout page. And how many downstream clicks they are responsible for when they FORWARD your email to their friends. And yes, your recipients are identified under each category BY NAME. The side benefit is that my Christmas card list got a lot smaller. And guess who WON'T be getting a copy of the book when it's published. (OK, I'm just joking here.)

I don't know what it means exactly, but 83% of my clicks came from internal links. Does that mean that window shoppers who visit the site click on the page because it catches their interest? Maybe somebody on here knows.

Facebook by far has been the best source of external clicks. I promoted one post for $3, expecting nothing. What I got back was a bunch of likes and potential members for my book's Facebook page. I constructed a Facebook ad using Mail Chimp and now that email service is tracking the effectiveness of it. So far, 169 impressions and 4 clicks. That means I'm spending $0.94 per click so far. I suddenly feel like a lobbyist with an open checkbook, buying expensive votes on Capitol Hill.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

XCulletto said:


> I'm so impressed with you--such a positive attitude alongside your determination. And anyone who can put out 8 books / year has amazing work ethic too!


Either that, or I cheated, which I totally did.  I had four of those novels completed before I decided to jump into Indie authordom. Now next year will be the big trick, because I'm still going to try to complete and publish 8 novels. I've got a new series in mind that I think will let me manage it. We'll see!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RK said:


> I've read several places they only accept 1-2% of the books submitted - but I've never seen any actual numbers to back that up, so I'm not sure if that was actually a proper calculation, or just an assumption, lol.


I don't run the numbers myself. Info from the folks that do, KS accepts 1-3% of books selected. It does vary a bit from time to time.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan Felyk said:


> Thoughts on T-Minus 28 Days ...
> 
> After its first 11 hours, _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ hit the Hot and Trending list and its remained there ever since. It received 725 page views during the first 24 hours.
> 
> I don't know what it means exactly, but 83% of my clicks came from internal links. Does that mean that window shoppers who visit the site click on the page because it catches their interest? Maybe somebody on here knows.


You are off to a great start! As far as the external/internal goes, it has seemed wonky for a while. It's possible that when someone clicks a direct link, and then has to sign into their account or some such, it ends up being counted as internal. Folks used to get close to a 50/50 split, but now 20/80ish is far more common.


----------



## Cecelia

ID Johnson said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I keep checking my email every two seconds because I feel like today will be my no, too. But I get to chomp on a few more cookies, I guess. Good luck with your launch! I know your book will do great!!


_Prelude_ has to be accepted. I'm checking every five minutes too. (A bit bored while editing my own stuff).


----------



## sheritybemy

Alan Felyk said:


> That's about the percentage of manuscripts get picked from the pile by a literary agent. But here's what I think the big difference is: literary agents don't show off your manuscript to prospective readers even if they plan to pass on it.


I believe kindle scout often show our books to an external group to gauge their interest. At least that's what I understood from reading their info. So I suppose if the people like it a lot, they take a look and if it meets their needs, they select it.


----------



## sheritybemy

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You are off to a great start! As far as the external/internal goes, it has seemed wonky for a while. It's possible that when someone clicks a direct link, and then has to sign into their account or some such, it ends up being counted as internal. Folks used to get close to a 50/50 split, but now 20/80ish is far more common.


I think it means a lot of the kindle scouts are saving your book. Saves also count to H&T. Some might be nominating as well. I know when I really like a book I might break the rule of last days and nominate it incase there's an alien invasion and I'm busy digging my underground bunker.


----------



## ID Johnson

Cecelia said:


> _Prelude_ has to be accepted. I'm checking every five minutes too. (A bit bored while editing my own stuff).


Thank you! That's nice of you to say. I think I would have heard by now if it was going to be. They tend to tell the yes people faster than the no people, though I thought for sure I'd hear today. Have fun editing!!


----------



## xprettyguardianx

chloegarner said:


> Got my notice today that Sarah Todd isn't going to be on the Scout lineup. Expected, and not as hard the second time. What's really encouraging is the people who, both campaigns, spontaneously contacted me to let me know that they were disappointed.
> 
> I'm in the middle of an unrelated release, so I'll plan on getting Sarah Todd ready to launch near the end of the month.
> 
> To me, one of the biggest bonuses of Scout would have been getting to join the Scout authors' group on Facebook. Appreciate the maturity of the voices, here, and would have loved to get to hang out with you guys!


I had nominated your book. I told them that I liked books with strong female leads and that it had a sci-fi Wynona Earp vibe to me.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

lmsorrell said:


> Let's go get more...and wine, perhaps
> TBH I'm so ready to get on with things now. Just having my cover illustrated by a fantastic artist, but as soon as that's done...
> The waiting is driving me a little mad.
> Lx


Wine sounds delightful and needed. What's your plan B if they don't pick up the book? I'm thinking about attempting to send it to another publisher, putting it back on the shelf for a little while, or sending it through another round of edits and self publishing.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't run the numbers myself. Info from the folks that do, KS accepts 1-3% of books selected. It does vary a bit from time to time.


I crunched some numbers based only on the last about 3 months and the numbers have been closer to 6%. I wouldn't say that my calculation was the best method but I was kind of curious how skewed the 1-3% number is based on how old the data is.


----------



## Arches

Alan Felyk said:


> That's about the percentage of manuscripts get picked from the pile by a literary agent. But here's what I think the big difference is: literary agents don't show off your manuscript to prospective readers even if they plan to pass on it.


Actually, what I've heard from a top literary agent is they take one book in ten thousand that's submitted, not 1-3%. But like you said, they don't bother to show off your manuscript to the thousands of people like the Scout program does.


----------



## Kimjwest

Does anyone here use LinkedIn?
I just joined a few weeks ago and recently got a friend request from someone in publishing.  I then started browsing their contacts and lo and behold, I found a whole list of editors and reviewers linked to Amazon and Kirkus.  I have friended some of them and will likely get no response, but it was interesting to begin looking at the faces of people who might be linked in some way to Kindle publishing. Here are some of the job titles linked to Amazon publishing in Linked In:
Executive editor fiction
Editor
Senior editor
Content editor
Copy writer 
Acquisitions editor
Senior acquisition editor
Senior writer
Ebook editor
Content reviewer.
Content acquisition manager at kindle press

I even found The One Who Must Not Be Named or Friended; the GM of KS. Name and photos all there on Linked In. She has been there for 4 years, so the suspected top shift might have been at a lower level.
Thousands of others for every Amazon department; even automobiles editor. Also noticed some university students claiming to also work as reviewers for Kindle Press. I wonder if they get some of the Scout books to read? 
If you want to see their faces, look for "Amazon editor" or "Kirkus editor/reviewer" and variations. For the Kahuna; search for "Kindle Scout".  They might not be involved in deciding on the books directly, but then they could be.  Although it might not be a good idea to canvas support directly.


----------



## lukekbell

I’m probably a bit behind the times, but I just had the emails about LM and CJ. 
Sorry to hear the bad news guys but good luck with launching now your free of the waiting room!


----------



## Alliescribbler

Alan Felyk said:


> Thoughts on T-Minus 28 Days ...
> 
> After its first 11 hours, _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ hit the Hot and Trending list and its remained there ever since. It received 725 page views during the first 24 hours.
> 
> A friend asked me what I thought of the first day. I told him it reminded me of the last time I went to the dog track about 45 years ago. I bet on a 20 to 1 longshot, and the dog flew out of the gate. It immediately established a five-length lead and held it into the final turn. And then, inexplicably, it stopped short on the track to answer nature's call. Of course, all the other dogs streaked by.
> 
> "What did I learn from that?" I asked my friend.
> 
> He shrugged.
> 
> "Never stop to take a dump in the middle of a race."
> 
> Seems obvious. So I intend to keep plugging away, searching for votes.
> 
> In any event, some random thoughts:
> 
> Use an email service like Mail Chimp to send out your plea to friends and family. It tracks who opens the email and who actually clicks on the link to your Kindle Scout page. And how many downstream clicks they are responsible for when they FORWARD your email to their friends. And yes, your recipients are identified under each category BY NAME. The side benefit is that my Christmas card list got a lot smaller. And guess who WON'T be getting a copy of the book when it's published. (OK, I'm just joking here.)
> 
> I don't know what it means exactly, but 83% of my clicks came from internal links. Does that mean that window shoppers who visit the site click on the page because it catches their interest? Maybe somebody on here knows.
> 
> Facebook by far has been the best source of external clicks. I promoted one post for $3, expecting nothing. What I got back was a bunch of likes and potential members for my book's Facebook page. I constructed a Facebook ad using Mail Chimp and now that email service is tracking the effectiveness of it. So far, 169 impressions and 4 clicks. That means I'm spending $0.94 per click so far. I suddenly feel like a lobbyist with an open checkbook, buying expensive votes on Capitol Hill.


Well done Alan, those are impressive statistics. I'm 28 days in too so we're on this roller coaster on adjacent seats. Best of luck.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> Does anyone here use LinkedIn?
> I just joined a few weeks ago and recently got a friend request from someone in publishing. I then started browsing their contacts and lo and behold, I found a whole list of editors and reviewers linked to Amazon and Kirkus. I have friended some of them and will likely get no response, but it was interesting to begin looking at the faces of people who might be linked in some way to Kindle publishing. Here are some of the job titles linked to Amazon publishing in Linked In:
> Executive editor fiction
> Editor
> Senior editor
> Content editor
> Copy writer
> Acquisitions editor
> Senior acquisition editor
> Senior writer
> Ebook editor
> Content reviewer.
> Content acquisition manager at kindle press
> 
> I even found The One Who Must Not Be Named or Friended; the GM of KS. Name and photos all there on Linked In. She has been there for 4 years, so the suspected top shift might have been at a lower level.
> Thousands of others for every Amazon department; even automobiles editor. Also noticed some university students claiming to also work as reviewers for Kindle Press. I wonder if they get some of the Scout books to read?
> If you want to see their faces, look for "Amazon editor" or "Kirkus editor/reviewer" and variations. For the Kahuna; search for "Kindle Scout". They might not be involved in deciding on the books directly, but then they could be. Although it might not be a good idea to canvas support directly.


What a fun idea. I Googled she-who-shall-not-be-named and wasted a perfectly good hour reading and watching some of her interviews. I didn't learn anything new, but it is interesting to see how KS markets itself. She even mentioned her favorite book to come from the program, a question I thought she would have punted.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

One slot opened, and I filled it with The Fire Eye Refugee. Good luck!


----------



## lmsorrell

ID Johnson said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I keep checking my email every two seconds because I feel like today will be my no, too. But I get to chomp on a few more cookies, I guess. Good luck with your launch! I know your book will do great!!


Thanks very much!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

xprettyguardianx said:


> Wine sounds delightful and needed. What's your plan B if they don't pick up the book? I'm thinking about attempting to send it to another publisher, putting it back on the shelf for a little while, or sending it through another round of edits and self publishing.


Hi lovely!

They didn't pick up the book - never mind I didn't actually feel that bad about it. I feel like I've gained from the experience, regardless of the outcome. 
I'll be publishing on KDP as soon as the new cover is finished. This one has been waiting for a while to be out there now, and I'm on to new things. So il let it fly and see what comes.
Hope you hear back really soon! 
Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

lukekbell said:


> I'm probably a bit behind the times, but I just had the emails about LM and CJ.
> Sorry to hear the bad news guys but good luck with launching now your free of the waiting room!


Cheers Luke!
Be joining you in KDP shortly. 
Lx


----------



## KitSarge

Sorry to hear about the no's, but hopefully the KS traffic will help with great launches!


----------



## lmsorrell

KitSarge said:


> Sorry to hear about the no's, but hopefully the KS traffic will help with great launches!


Thank you kindly, Kit! 
Lx


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Friday. I've got the morning off and I am working on that big two-day workshop for this weekend. I have also got to get myself a flu shot sometime this morning, before I go much further into autumn. I'm going full-tilt boogie from now until mid-November, maybe even a little bit further, and I cannot risk coming down sick.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Christian by Ann M. Pratley
LAST DAY LEFT!  Status Rises by Vincent Robert Annunziato
2 days left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
3 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
8 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
10 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
13 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
13 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
14 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
15 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
20 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
23 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
27 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
28 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
28 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Oh, wow. I've just read through the last few days of the thread. Sorry to see all the rejection notes! Hey, I'm getting a little lonely over here as the welcoming committee to the Kindle Scout Winners Facebook Group  I've been watching the ribbon twice a day and monitoring this thread like a stalker. LOL, will someone please win already?

Julianne, I keep rooting for the day when you get selected! You've been a very comforting voice on this thread both times I've run campaigns.

Thank you to everyone who voted for _Surrender My Heart_, I'm now in the waiting room. When _Shelter My Heart_ was selected, I waited 10 days to hear the news - so I think this is might have more to do with how many books are in the system within a couple weeks of one another. Good luck to everyone waiting with me!

RESULTS: This campaign vs. last successful campaign in January

H&T hours: 473 hours (with NO hours at all for days 7 - 13) vs. 580 hours 
Views: 7.7K views vs. 2.6K views
Traffic: 87% internal Scout vs. 13% external links (direct links the highest, Facebook second (I ran a Boosted post for the entire campaign), with a nice showing from AuthorShout & Readper)

Good luck, all! I'll be hanging around until the end of October... I'm in the midst of a launch for a cookbook, Recipes from Raine's Roost aka Jillian's Kitchen written by one of the heroes in my series, Raine MacDonald. It's based on the recipe column he had on the USA Today Happy Ever After blog. In his words: One Guy's Guide to Saving the day with Food, or great for anyone who needs a fire extinguisher when they get within 20 feet of a kitchen. If anyone wants to check it out, the eBook is on sale for $0.99 cents until the print book launches on October 24th: https://www.amazon.com/Recipes-Raines-Jillians-Kitchen-Caught-ebook/dp/B0764LQQQC/

Hugs, all!


----------



## Adam_T

The campaign stats for Pivotal were: 5.4k views. 91% came from Amazon. Highest at 430 on the first day then day two, then day 28 at 355. H&T none until final week, with 152 hours total. Had 13 days before the final week where there were very few views.

Other traffic:
246 Direct traffic (from cut & paste, bookmarks, etc.)
30 https://www.facebook.com/
29 https://www.reddit.com/
23 http://authorshout.com/recommended-reads/
15 http://readper.com/
11 https://www.reddit.com/r/urbanfantasy/

I tried just about everything, but after spending 20 bucks on facebook, it was clear I wasn't going to get results. I think a couple of fiverr gigs (not melrock's though I used her's too but still flatlined during the middle period.) did more than all the other things combined, sadly.


----------



## lewg

I take my time and read an author's entire excerpt before placing my nomination for a book.  I understand the popularity contest component of the entire process, but it's not a variable for me when selecting a book.  I am really impressed with Ann M. Pratley's novel, Christian.  I read the entire excerpt and finished wanting more, which is very rare for me.  I will be really surprised if this book isn't chosen by Kindle Scout.


----------



## Arches

I nominated the top three. Xela, your cover is particularly impressive. Best wishes to all.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Got the top three nominated! Good luck Everyone!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Actually, what I've heard from a top literary agent is they take one book in ten thousand that's submitted, not 1-3%. But like you said, they don't bother to show off your manuscript to the thousands of people like the Scout program does.


That's such a good point. The odds, low as they sound, are actually better than any other legitimate publishing opportunity.


----------



## Used To Be BH

xprettyguardianx said:


> Wine sounds delightful and needed. What's your plan B if they don't pick up the book? I'm thinking about attempting to send it to another publisher, putting it back on the shelf for a little while, or sending it through another round of edits and self publishing.


The one factor I'll mention is that the KS process creates momentum for a self-published launch. If you wait too long, the momentum dissipates. For that reason, if you intend to self-publish, doing it soon after a rejection is better.

Of course, if you really want to trad publish, that won't be an issue. Ideally, an author who wants to try both should probably try other trads first, then KS, then self-publish (to take advantage of the momentum). Alas, no one is likely to realize that until it's too late.


----------



## Used To Be BH

xprettyguardianx said:


> I crunched some numbers based only on the last about 3 months and the numbers have been closer to 6%. I wouldn't say that my calculation was the best method but I was kind of curious how skewed the 1-3% number is based on how old the data is.


I'm hardly a mathematical genius, so take what I say with a grain of salt, but are you sure? The recent acceptance rate seemed lower to me, not higher.

Lincoln seems to have taken down his earlier stats, but my recollection was the monthly average earlier times was about seven. We did have seven in July, one in August, and four in September. That doesn't seem as if it represents a higher rate unless the number of submissions dropped.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Alliescribbler said:


> Well done Alan, those are impressive statistics. I'm 28 days in too so we're on this roller coaster on adjacent seats. Best of luck.


We'll have to hang on tight--looks like this is going to be quite a ride. Best of luck to you, too.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm hardly a mathematical genius, so take what I say with a grain of salt, but are you sure? The recent acceptance rate seemed lower to me, not higher.
> 
> Lincoln seems to have taken down his earlier stats, but my recollection was the monthly average earlier times was about seven. We did have seven in July, one in August, and four in September. That doesn't seem as if it represents a higher rate unless the number of submissions dropped.


There are lots of flaws in my technique lol. My main takeaway from the exercise was that we really have no idea and the 1-3% is likely an equally useless figure.


----------



## XCulletto

Arches said:


> I nominated the top three. Xela, your cover is particularly impressive. Best wishes to all.


Thank you! It's not my creation, but I love it too.


----------



## lewg

xprettyguardianx said:


> There are lots of flaws in my technique lol. My main takeaway from the exercise was that we really have no idea and the 1-3% is likely an equally useless figure.


I recently read that Kindle Scout is akin to the American Idol for writers. It seems that way to me. There appears to be that something special that the KS team is looking for and what that special something is for the most part elusive. Everyone wants to win, but there are only a few select spots available.


----------



## ID Johnson

lewg said:


> I recently read that Kindle Scout is akin to the American Idol for writers. It seems that way to me. There appears to be that something special that the KS team is looking for and what that special something is for the most part elusive. Everyone wants to win, but there are only a few select spots available.


I agree with what you are saying about the fact that there aren't many spots and everyone wants to win. I have heard people compare it to American Idol, though, in the sense that it is a popularity contest, and I definitely think history shows that's not the case as some very popular books haven't been selected whereas some that haven't gotten many views have. There really is just no telling, but win or lose, it is a great way to launch a book. I hope your launch is going well!

I'm still here in the waiting room. Not sure why.... It's day 14....


----------



## ID Johnson

lmsorrell said:


> Thanks very much!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  Lx


Thanks! I'd just like to know either way! (Maybe some IT guy just hasn't gotten around to pushing "send" on my rejection yet!)


----------



## Paranorma1

ID Johnson said:


> I'm still here in the waiting room. Not sure why.... It's day 14....


I've still got my fingers crossed for you, ID! I'm recovering from my KS campaign and figuring out my next steps. I was thinking about self-publishing immediately like many others to ride the high from the campaign, but the August through December period has always been a bit of a flat time for me sales-wise. I was thinking about trying my luck in January, but I haven't decided yet. Someone asked me on Twitter last night if I planned on launching the sequel to _Unremarkable_ on KS. I honestly hadn't thought about; although I know Julianne did for _Ghost at the College_. Although, the thought of another campaign -- and the ensuing anxiety -- is a bit daunting. 

How do people feel about the publicity they get for subsequent books in a series (particularly if the first isn't selected)?

Also, freebies seem to be working out really well for people -- Kim and Julianne instantly come to mind! I always thought that everyone who wanted the book would download it while it's free and then there would be no one left to buy it, which appears not to be the case if you have a compelling read! I'd kill (figuratively speaking) to be where you guys are in the rankings!

Top three nominated. Welcome to all those who recently stumbled upon this thread like I did a month and a half ago -- it's a goldmine! Really looking forward to continuing _White Male _ as time allows, and I just got e-mail notice this morning that Ben's Matters of the Heart is up! So much good reading, so little time!

Thank you to everyone who sent their condolences! To anyone entering the waiting room, breathe deeply!

CJ


----------



## AnnMPratley

lewg said:


> I take my time and read an author's entire excerpt before placing my nomination for a book. I understand the popularity contest component of the entire process, but it's not a variable for me when selecting a book. I am really impressed with Ann M. Pratley's novel, Christian. I read the entire excerpt and finished wanting more, which is very rare for me. I will be really surprised if this book isn't chosen by Kindle Scout.


Oh my gosh, what a lovely and kind thing to say! Thank you!! You have made my day...


----------



## ID Johnson

There's my email! I knew it would get here eventually! Thanks to everyone who wished me luck and/or had their fingers crossed. I'm definitely not upset, as I never expected them to take a prequel anyway. I'm planning to launch _Prelude_ ASPA and will let y'all know when it is free. I'll still be around though and plan to do another KS campaign early next year. Best of luck to those still campaigning and those in the dreaded waiting room!


----------



## lewg

ID Johnson said:


> I agree with what you are saying about the fact that there aren't many spots and everyone wants to win. I have heard people compare it to American Idol, though, in the sense that it is a popularity contest, and I definitely think history shows that's not the case as some very popular books haven't been selected whereas some that haven't gotten many views have. There really is just no telling, but win or lose, it is a great way to launch a book. I hope your launch is going well!
> 
> I'm still here in the waiting room. Not sure why.... It's day 14....


Hang in there. I nominated your book and plan on reading it when it's released.


----------



## lewg

AnnMPratley said:


> Oh my gosh, what a lovely and kind thing to say! Thank you!! You have made my day...


Absolutely!


----------



## lewg

ID Johnson said:


> There's my email! I knew it would get here eventually! Thanks to everyone who wished me luck and/or had their fingers crossed. I'm definitely not upset, as I never expected them to take a prequel anyway. I'm planning to launch _Prelude_ ASPA and will let y'all know when it is free. I'll still be around though and plan to do another KS campaign early next year. Best of luck to those still campaigning and those in the dreaded waiting room!


I just saw this post. I am so sorry your book wasn't chosen. The excerpt was well written and I'm sure your book will do well!


----------



## ID Johnson

lewg said:


> I just saw this post. I am so sorry your book wasn't chosen. The excerpt was well written and I'm sure your book will do well!


Thank you! I really appreciate both of your kind comments. It is just nice to have an answer! I'm setting it up on Kindle now....


----------



## Kimjwest

ID Johnson said:


> There's my email! I knew it would get here eventually! Thanks to everyone who wished me luck and/or had their fingers crossed. I'm definitely not upset, as I never expected them to take a prequel anyway. I'm planning to launch _Prelude_ ASPA and will let y'all know when it is free. I'll still be around though and plan to do another KS campaign early next year. Best of luck to those still campaigning and those in the dreaded waiting room!


Wow. I also got my Dear John email on the 14th day. But for mine, I suspected they just took their time to make it appear like they were really considering it. If they gave fast rejections we might suspect they never even bothered to read it. Maybe. Just conspiracy theorizing.
Anyway good luck with self-pub! I look forward to reading it.



Paranorma1 said:


> Also, freebies seem to be working out really well for people -- Kim and Julianne instantly come to mind! I always thought that everyone who wanted the book would download it while it's free and then there would be no one left to buy it, which appears not to be the case if you have a compelling read! I'd kill (figuratively speaking) to be where you guys are in the rankings!
> 
> CJ


Yes I had my 2 free days and got just over 800 free downloads. Just over 65,000 page reads in the 5 days since launch; being a rookie with one book I can't tell if that's a good thing, but I'm happy with it. After my official Scout "book available notice" went out earlier, I got several new subscribers on my website and sold both kindle and paperbacks. So far good reviews and ranking, but I'm currently researching promo ideas for when the buzz wears off and rankings tank. I can say with certainty that a Scout campaign really helps with launch of a rejected book. I will do it with the next one. Ofcourse I'd have loved those 800 freebies to be dollars, but I'm thinking more of putting my name out there since I'm unknown.


----------



## ID Johnson

Kimjwest said:


> Wow. I also got my Dear John email on the 14th day. But for mine, I suspected they just took their time to make it appear like they were really considering it. If they gave fast rejections we might suspect they never even bothered to read it. Maybe. Just conspiracy theorizing.
> Anyway good luck with self-pub! I look forward to reading it.
> 
> Yes I had my 2 free days and got just over 800 free downloads. Just over 65,000 page reads in the 5 days since launch; being a rookie with one book I can't tell if that's a good thing, but I'm happy with it. After my official Scout "book available notice" went out earlier, I got several new subscribers on my website and sold both kindle and paperbacks. So far good reviews and ranking, but I'm currently researching promo ideas for when the buzz wears off and rankings tank. I can say with certainty that a Scout campaign really helps with launch of a rejected book. I will do it with the next one. Ofcourse I'd have loved those 800 freebies to be dollars, but I'm thinking more of putting my name out there since I'm unknown.


Thank you, Kim! I was one of those 800 downloads, so it's on my TBR pile! Your page reads look phenomenal to me! I would definitely say that makes your launch very successful so far! Congrats!!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

LG O'Connor said:


> Oh, wow. I've just read through the last few days of the thread. Sorry to see all the rejection notes! Hey, I'm getting a little lonely over here as the welcoming committee to the Kindle Scout Winners Facebook Group  I've been watching the ribbon twice a day and monitoring this thread like a stalker. LOL, will someone please win already?
> 
> Julianne, I keep rooting for the day when you get selected! You've been a very comforting voice on this thread both times I've run campaigns.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who voted for _Surrender My Heart_, I'm now in the waiting room. When _Shelter My Heart_ was selected, I waited 10 days to hear the news - so I think this is might have more to do with how many books are in the system within a couple weeks of one another. Good luck to everyone waiting with me!
> 
> RESULTS: This campaign vs. last successful campaign in January
> 
> H&T hours: 473 hours (with NO hours at all for days 7 - 13) vs. 580 hours
> Views: 7.7K views vs. 2.6K views
> Traffic: 87% internal Scout vs. 13% external links (direct links the highest, Facebook second (I ran a Boosted post for the entire campaign), with a nice showing from AuthorShout & Readper)
> 
> Good luck, all! I'll be hanging around until the end of October... I'm in the midst of a launch for a cookbook, Recipes from Raine's Roost aka Jillian's Kitchen written by one of the heroes in my series, Raine MacDonald. It's based on the recipe column he had on the USA Today Happy Ever After blog. In his words: One Guy's Guide to Saving the day with Food, or great for anyone who needs a fire extinguisher when they get within 20 feet of a kitchen. If anyone wants to check it out, the eBook is on sale for $0.99 cents until the print book launches on October 24th: https://www.amazon.com/Recipes-Raines-Jillians-Kitchen-Caught-ebook/dp/B0764LQQQC/
> 
> Hugs, all!


Thanks for sharing stats. My H&T fell off a cliff after holding steady for days, it's nice to know a rebound is possible.


----------



## Arches

I have a question for the hive mind. Is this the wrong time to submit to Kindle Scout a novel about raging forest fires?

Last summer, I began writing an angels and demons urban fantasy where the demons are terrorizing the western US by setting forest fires everywhere. The story is centered in Colorado, but there are plenty of references to fires in other states, including California. This is a pretty gritty story with the main character being burned to death in a fire and coming back to life as angel.

I've had the book edited, and it's ready to go, but I don't want to seem to be insensitive to the real suffering in the Bay area and Southern California. Here's a copy of the cover:










Any thoughts on whether or not I should wait to submit would be appreciated.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ID- sorry to hear it, but you have a great cover and blurb and I enjoyed the excerpt.  I think with your go get 'em attitude you are going to do fantabulously!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Someone asked me on Twitter last night if I planned on launching the sequel to _Unremarkable_ on KS. I honestly hadn't thought about; although I know Julianne did for _Ghost at the College_. Although, the thought of another campaign -- and the ensuing anxiety -- is a bit daunting.
> 
> How do people feel about the publicity they get for subsequent books in a series (particularly if the first isn't selected)?
> 
> Also, freebies seem to be working out really well for people -- Kim and Julianne instantly come to mind! I always thought that everyone who wanted the book would download it while it's free and then there would be no one left to buy it, which appears not to be the case if you have a compelling read! I'd kill (figuratively speaking) to be where you guys are in the rankings!
> 
> CJ


First the free thing. The three books I launched for free made more money by far than the three I did not. They continue to be ranked higher, get more page reads, and more sales than those first 3 books. In my stage of the game (just started self publishing this year and building readers without an ad budget) launching for free was a solid decision. It also got me more reviews than the first three books (not including Ghost 2, because it's still early days.)

The campaign for Ghost 2 was a pale shadow of Ghost 1's. Book 1 was H&T almost all the time while book 2 hardly got any. Book 1 had almost 5k views, book 2 about 3k. However, I sold a small herd of book 1 during the campaign and Ghost in the Park has been holding it's own in Amazon rankings. Here's it's stats, keeping in mind we are well past the 30 day cliff.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,257 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
#55 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Ghosts
#62 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics

Yeah, it's no top 100 paid, but for me, those stats are awesome! I'm super proud of Ghost 1. Ghost 2 has had reviews trickling in and is doing fairly well in stats, though not quite as well as Ghost 1.

I was afraid folks wouldn't download the free book because it was second in a series, but I had more downloads than the first one. It can be read as a stand alone, and says so in the description, so that might have made a difference. I had one reviewer who read it first, and then went back to purchase and read Ghost 1, and he was pleased with the experience.

In my opinion it is very worth it to put a second in a series through Scout, but the good things about it are not as obvious. The campaign might not go as swimmingly, it might not have as much chance of being selected, but eyes on your book are always a good thing! Now, will I put book 3 through Scout? I'm not sure, but probably not.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Arches said:


> I have a question for the hive mind. Is this the wrong time to submit to Kindle Scout a novel about raging forest fires?
> 
> Last summer, I began writing an angels and demons urban fantasy where the demons are terrorizing the western US by setting forest fires everywhere. The story is centered in Colorado, but there are plenty of references to fires in other states, including California. This is a pretty gritty story with the main character being burned to death in a fire and coming back to life as angel.
> 
> I've had the book edited, and it's ready to go, but I don't want to seem to be insensitive to the real suffering in the Bay area and Southern California. Here's a copy of the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on whether or not I should wait to submit would be appreciated.


I'm just not sure if you should hold it or not. It's not all about the fires in CA, so it might not be necessary to wait. It will also take at least 30 days in Scout before it can be published, longer if it's chosen. My gut feeling is go ahead, but maybe some other folks should chime in.


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> ID- sorry to hear it, but you have a great cover and blurb and I enjoyed the excerpt. I think with your go get 'em attitude you are going to do fantabulously!


Thank you! I appreciate it! (And my seven-year-old who is sitting next to me wants you to know she loves your hair!)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ID Johnson said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it! (And my seven-year-old who is sitting next to me wants you to know she loves your hair!)


How cute is she! Tell her that sometimes it's all pink!


----------



## Alliescribbler

lewg said:


> I take my time and read an author's entire excerpt before placing my nomination for a book. I understand the popularity contest component of the entire process, but it's not a variable for me when selecting a book. I am really impressed with Ann M. Pratley's novel, Christian. I read the entire excerpt and finished wanting more, which is very rare for me. I will be really surprised if this book isn't chosen by Kindle Scout.


Lewg, it sounds like you are a good judge of a submission. Would you be kind enough to look mine over and give me some constructive feedback? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/DTBM6KX11JL8 My page views are OK after day one but I haven't hit the important H & T status so far. Many thanks.


----------



## Kimjwest

Arches said:


> I have a question for the hive mind. Is this the wrong time to submit to Kindle Scout a novel about raging forest fires?
> 
> Last summer, I began writing an angels and demons urban fantasy where the demons are terrorizing the western US by setting forest fires everywhere. The story is centered in Colorado, but there are plenty of references to fires in other states, including California. This is a pretty gritty story with the main character being burned to death in a fire and coming back to life as angel.
> 
> I've had the book edited, and it's ready to go, but I don't want to seem to be insensitive to the real suffering in the Bay area and Southern California. Here's a copy of the cover:
> 
> Any thoughts on whether or not I should wait to submit would be appreciated.


Wouldn't this be the perfect time to launch? I bet you Hollywood is making a movie right now. You already wrote this before the fires anyway. I seriously doubt anyone would see you as trying to capitalize on the tragedy.

By the way, who does your covers? All are brilliant.


----------



## RachelWollaston

My campaign is live!  For anyone who wants to view it, it's Feathered: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BAUYCFDBBI95 I hope you like it!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Alan Felyk

Random Thoughts at T-Minus 26 Days ...

After getting bumped off Hot and Trending for a while yesterday, I wanted to make sure I didn't do my own version of 2016 presidential election. Maybe, just maybe I was ignoring the Kindle Scout version of Wisconsin. So now I'm individually messaging my top 500 followers on Twitters one by one. But no one will be able to say I didn't take the fight to the grassroots level.

The book trailer is getting a lot of attention through a promoted Facebook post. I modified it--I added captions to it so that people who have the sound off will still see the narration when it autostarts as they try to scroll past. I also have been posting on Facebook groups that allow author promos. That may be the most unproductive thing I did, but it doesn't take that long even with video uploading.

Got several messages from people who read the book excerpt, and all of them asked if they could get an advanced reader's copy. So there are victories all the way.


----------



## Alan Felyk

RachelEWollaston said:


> My campaign is live!  For anyone who wants to view it, it's Feathered: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BAUYCFDBBI95 I hope you like it!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Good luck, Rachel. Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I am rocketing off to the Writers Federation to present a two day writing workshop and I am just as nervous as a long-tailed arthritic cat in a room full of rocking chaired knitters.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
2 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
7 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
9 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
12 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
12 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
13 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
14 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
19 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
22 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
26 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
27 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
27 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
29 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
29 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and I am rocketing off to the Writers Federation to present a two day writing workshop and I am just as nervous as a long-tailed arthritic cat in a room full of rocking chaired knitters.
> 
> Let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
> 2 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
> 7 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
> 9 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> 12 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 12 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> 13 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 14 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 19 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 22 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 26 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 27 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 27 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> _There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


Hi Steve
I am back with another entry into KS. Please add my book Vanished https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/I8EUM6E7GMAH
ALSO I cannot recall how to add the cover to my signature and to put the cover into a post! HELP! Thx Dan
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/I8EUM6E7GMAH


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> How cute is she! Tell her that sometimes it's all pink!


"Oh, how cool!" she says. Pink is her favorite color--followed by purple, which is what color my hair happens to be right now. Hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and I am rocketing off to the Writers Federation to present a two day writing workshop and I am just as nervous as a long-tailed arthritic cat in a room full of rocking chaired knitters.
> 
> Let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
> 2 days left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
> 7 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
> 9 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> 12 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 12 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> 13 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 14 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 19 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 22 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 26 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 27 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 27 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> _There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


Hey, Steve! Can you add mine to the list, please? Just went live today  https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BAUYCFDBBI95

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## KitSarge

So Day 2 update on 355: I'm finding it much harder to stay on H and T. Last year I launched What It Is on a Sunday, and soon got on the list and stayed there for three days by just putting it up on Facebook for my friends and family. This year I launched on a Thursday and managed to get on H and T at night, but that was after a posting it on Facebook, sending an e-mail to 200 people on my mailing list (only about 10 people ended up clicking on it), and placing a Facebook Ad. I'm most excited about the FB ad: my lowest cost per click previously has been 22 cents (highest 90!) and I'm now hovering between 1 and 2 cents per click, so clearly the ad is hitting the right audience. I'm limiting myself to 5.00 per day and so far the ad has garnered 491 clicks. Scout wise I've had 831 views, which I think would be more than What It Is in the first two days, but have spent only 18 out of 48 hours in H and T. Last year I paid for advertising via Ripley's Book List and Genre Pulse, near the end of my campaign, both of which got my great page views. I've haven't decided it I'm going to go to outside promotions or just keep my FB ads.


----------



## KitSarge

I also think my friends and family are slacking on their votes, but that's okay- they're not my target audience!


----------



## Arches

Kimjwest said:


> Wouldn't this be the perfect time to launch? I bet you Hollywood is making a movie right now. You already wrote this before the fires anyway. I seriously doubt anyone would see you as trying to capitalize on the tragedy.
> 
> By the way, who does your covers? All are brilliant.


Natasha Snow did the cover for Forged By Fire and all the books in my signature. She has a thread on Kboards and is great to work with.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

KitSarge said:


> So Day 2 update on 355: I'm finding it much harder to stay on H and T. Last year I launched What It Is on a Sunday, and soon got on the list and stayed there for three days by just putting it up on Facebook for my friends and family. This year I launched on a Thursday and managed to get on H and T at night, but that was after a posting it on Facebook, sending an e-mail to 200 people on my mailing list (only about 10 people ended up clicking on it), and placing a Facebook Ad. I'm most excited about the FB ad: my lowest cost per click previously has been 22 cents (highest 90!) and I'm now hovering between 1 and 2 cents per click, so clearly the ad is hitting the right audience. I'm limiting myself to 5.00 per day and so far the ad has garnered 491 clicks. Scout wise I've had 831 views, which I think would be more than What It Is in the first two days, but have spent only 18 out of 48 hours in H and T. Last year I paid for advertising via Ripley's Book List and Genre Pulse, near the end of my campaign, both of which got my great page views. I've haven't decided it I'm going to go to outside promotions or just keep my FB ads.


Hey, Kit! I just wanted to mention that Readper has a great Scout promotion that only costs $7.50, but it needs to be booked early in your campaign because slots fill up fast. I've used it several times, and always get 400- 500 extra page views the day it goes out. Last campaign, it went out in the middle of my campaign and had a 4 day tail. Very effective for the small price tag.

Melrock on Fiver also has a variety of options at very reasonable prices. She's lovely to work with.

Both are good options if you decide to do some outside promotions.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> I have a question for the hive mind. Is this the wrong time to submit to Kindle Scout a novel about raging forest fires?
> 
> Last summer, I began writing an angels and demons urban fantasy where the demons are terrorizing the western US by setting forest fires everywhere. The story is centered in Colorado, but there are plenty of references to fires in other states, including California. This is a pretty gritty story with the main character being burned to death in a fire and coming back to life as angel.
> 
> I've had the book edited, and it's ready to go, but I don't want to seem to be insensitive to the real suffering in the Bay area and Southern California. Here's a copy of the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on whether or not I should wait to submit would be appreciated.


I'm with Julianne--I say go ahead. Who knows what's going to be happening a month or more from now, when the book actually comes out? Also, at least in California, some part of the state has a major fire practically every year, particularly during drought years. I don't think people will see a book about Western fires that isn't even set in California as insensitive. Now if you were talking about earthquakes...


----------



## Patricia KC

KitSarge said:


> I also think my friends and family are slacking on their votes, but that's okay- they're not my target audience!


For my second KS book, I didn't even let my friends and family (other than 4 people) know it was there!


----------



## XCulletto

RachelEWollaston said:


> My campaign is live!  For anyone who wants to view it, it's Feathered: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BAUYCFDBBI95 I hope you like it!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Your cover is absolutely gorgeous! And so perfect for a fairy tale.

Also, I'm proud to announce that I'm finally hot--for the first time!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello All,

This is my second time in the KS universe. My last one, The Final Enemy, continues to do well despite being passed over by the KS Gods. It's sucess should give all of us hope that the process and exposure obtained, along with an incredibly deep well of giving folks on this thread, in KS is a big positive.

My latest is Vanished. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/I8EUM6E7GMAH

As you can see in my signature I have not quite figured out how to align the covers!

Best to all, Dan


----------



## Jewel Allen

RachelEWollaston said:


> My campaign is live!  For anyone who wants to view it, it's Feathered: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BAUYCFDBBI95 I hope you like it!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Great blurb and tagline. Good luck!


----------



## Jewel Allen

Alan Felyk said:


> Random Thoughts at T-Minus 26 Days ...
> 
> After getting bumped off Hot and Trending for a while yesterday, I wanted to make sure I didn't do my own version of 2016 presidential election. Maybe, just maybe I was ignoring the Kindle Scout version of Wisconsin. So now I'm individually messaging my top 500 followers on Twitters one by one. But no one will be able to say I didn't take the fight to the grassroots level.
> 
> The book trailer is getting a lot of attention through a promoted Facebook post. I modified it--I added captions to it so that people who have the sound off will still see the narration when it autostarts as they try to scroll past. I also have been posting on Facebook groups that allow author promos. That may be the most unproductive thing I did, but it doesn't take that long even with video uploading.
> 
> Got several messages from people who read the book excerpt, and all of them asked if they could get an advanced reader's copy. So there are victories all the way.


I see you are back on, good job Alan! The ARCs you mentioned, are you thinking of giving them out before your KS campaign is over?


----------



## Jewel Allen

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my second time in the KS universe. My last one, The Final Enemy, continues to do well despite being passed over by the KS Gods. It's sucess should give all of us hope that the process and exposure obtained, along with an incredibly deep well of giving folks on this thread, in KS is a big positive.
> 
> My latest is Vanished. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/I8EUM6E7GMAH
> 
> As you can see in my signature I have not quite figured out how to align the covers!
> 
> Best to all, Dan


Oooh, I saw your cover and it caught my eye. Good luck!


----------



## Jewel Allen

XCulletto said:


> Your cover is absolutely gorgeous! And so perfect for a fairy tale.
> 
> Also, I'm proud to announce that I'm finally hot--for the first time!


Your cover rocks. Strong heroine image. And I noticed you got on the h&t list. Great job! Did you do anything special to promote it?


----------



## Jewel Allen

LG O'Connor said:


> Oh, wow. I've just read through the last few days of the thread. Sorry to see all the rejection notes! Hey, I'm getting a little lonely over here as the welcoming committee to the Kindle Scout Winners Facebook Group  I've been watching the ribbon twice a day and monitoring this thread like a stalker. LOL, will someone please win already?
> 
> Julianne, I keep rooting for the day when you get selected! You've been a very comforting voice on this thread both times I've run campaigns.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who voted for _Surrender My Heart_, I'm now in the waiting room. When _Shelter My Heart_ was selected, I waited 10 days to hear the news - so I think this is might have more to do with how many books are in the system within a couple weeks of one another. Good luck to everyone waiting with me!
> 
> RESULTS: This campaign vs. last successful campaign in January
> 
> H&T hours: 473 hours (with NO hours at all for days 7 - 13) vs. 580 hours
> Views: 7.7K views vs. 2.6K views
> Traffic: 87% internal Scout vs. 13% external links (direct links the highest, Facebook second (I ran a Boosted post for the entire campaign), with a nice showing from AuthorShout & Readper)
> 
> Good luck, all! I'll be hanging around until the end of October... I'm in the midst of a launch for a cookbook, Recipes from Raine's Roost aka Jillian's Kitchen written by one of the heroes in my series, Raine MacDonald. It's based on the recipe column he had on the USA Today Happy Ever After blog. In his words: One Guy's Guide to Saving the day with Food, or great for anyone who needs a fire extinguisher when they get within 20 feet of a kitchen. If anyone wants to check it out, the eBook is on sale for $0.99 cents until the print book launches on October 24th: https://www.amazon.com/Recipes-Raines-Jillians-Kitchen-Caught-ebook/dp/B0764LQQQC/
> 
> Hugs, all!


Thanks for sharing your stats. I wish we knew the exact recipe for KS selection, but that gives us some insight.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Arches said:


> I have a question for the hive mind. Is this the wrong time to submit to Kindle Scout a novel about raging forest fires?
> 
> Last summer, I began writing an angels and demons urban fantasy where the demons are terrorizing the western US by setting forest fires everywhere. The story is centered in Colorado, but there are plenty of references to fires in other states, including California. This is a pretty gritty story with the main character being burned to death in a fire and coming back to life as angel.
> 
> I've had the book edited, and it's ready to go, but I don't want to seem to be insensitive to the real suffering in the Bay area and Southern California. Here's a copy of the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on whether or not I should wait to submit would be appreciated.


First of all, cool cover. Second, I would go ahead and submit. Why not? It's not like you wrote this capitalizing on the fires. It might even feel relevant.


----------



## Jewel Allen

I have been journaling my Kindle Scout experiences on my Facebook page. The nice thing about doing KS is what I am learning about storytelling, blurbs, and covers. I pay particular attention to the ones that make it to the H&T list. I'm sure part of their success might stem from a strong campaign outside of KS, but I am pretty sure how it appears on the landing page and the submission itself makes a difference. For anyone who is still pre-campaign, here are my observations on the 5k-word excerpts:

1. Hook the reader with that first sentence.
2. Don't take too long to get to or identify the story problem.
3. Check for typos. Have a fresh pair of eyes study your first 5k.
4. When introducing characters, make them distinct from each other. It will be easier to follow who's who, plus they will be more fleshed out.
5. Make sure the first chapter matches the tone of the rest of the book and hits genre expectations.
6. Go sparingly on inner monologue and narrative in the opening chapters so as to not slow the chapter down.
7. In the case of romance, introduce the love interest early on.

Anyone have other suggestions to strengthen that first 5k?

PS Lincoln, I read your guide and that was very helpful!


----------



## KitSarge

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, Kit! I just wanted to mention that Readper has a great Scout promotion that only costs $7.50, but it needs to be booked early in your campaign because slots fill up fast. I've used it several times, and always get 400- 500 extra page views the day it goes out. Last campaign, it went out in the middle of my campaign and had a 4 day tail. Very effective for the small price tag.
> 
> Melrock on Fiver also has a variety of options at very reasonable prices. She's lovely to work with.
> 
> Both are good options if you decide to do some outside promotions.


Awesome, thanks Julianne!


----------



## Jewel Allen

KitSarge said:


> So Day 2 update on 355: I'm finding it much harder to stay on H and T. Last year I launched What It Is on a Sunday, and soon got on the list and stayed there for three days by just putting it up on Facebook for my friends and family. This year I launched on a Thursday and managed to get on H and T at night, but that was after a posting it on Facebook, sending an e-mail to 200 people on my mailing list (only about 10 people ended up clicking on it), and placing a Facebook Ad. I'm most excited about the FB ad: my lowest cost per click previously has been 22 cents (highest 90!) and I'm now hovering between 1 and 2 cents per click, so clearly the ad is hitting the right audience. I'm limiting myself to 5.00 per day and so far the ad has garnered 491 clicks. Scout wise I've had 831 views, which I think would be more than What It Is in the first two days, but have spent only 18 out of 48 hours in H and T. Last year I paid for advertising via Ripley's Book List and Genre Pulse, near the end of my campaign, both of which got my great page views. I've haven't decided it I'm going to go to outside promotions or just keep my FB ads.


This is great to know. Thanks for sharing what you've done. Your cover is lovely, by the way. I write historical fiction, too, and I can see that hitting the mark with your target audience.


----------



## lewg

Alliescribbler said:


> Lewg, it sounds like you are a good judge of a submission. Would you be kind enough to look mine over and give me some constructive feedback? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/DTBM6KX11JL8 My page views are OK after day one but I haven't hit the important H & T status so far. Many thanks.


Allie, your excerpt is beautifully written. I've always been quite partial to the first-person's narrative perspective. I presume this is your novel's protagonist. Also, your writing is cleverly descriptive, which lends a masterful flow of words that is effortless thus easy for the proficient reader to follow. I really enjoyed your novel's introduction and will definitely nominate your book. If I were a Kindle Scout team member, I would definitely give a thumb's up for your book.

I critique and grade the writing of others for a living. I've recently discovered that writing, especially writing well, is much more challenging that critiquing others' work. Anyone can be a critic and it can be a challenge, and at times almost intimidating to put your work out there for others to read, but on the flip side it can be pleasurably rewarding at the same time.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Arches said:


> I have a question for the hive mind. Is this the wrong time to submit to Kindle Scout a novel about raging forest fires?
> 
> Last summer, I began writing an angels and demons urban fantasy where the demons are terrorizing the western US by setting forest fires everywhere. The story is centered in Colorado, but there are plenty of references to fires in other states, including California. This is a pretty gritty story with the main character being burned to death in a fire and coming back to life as angel.
> 
> I've had the book edited, and it's ready to go, but I don't want to seem to be insensitive to the real suffering in the Bay area and Southern California. Here's a copy of the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on whether or not I should wait to submit would be appreciated.


I live in the Bay Area and have friends who have felt the fire's impact in a big way. I think it is a fair point to consider the impact of our work on others, but it is also part of the job to make others feel - even if those feelings are painful some times.

Only you understand the context you are working under. In your position, I couldn't market a book like that for my KS campaign right now because too many of my friends and FB friends have been affected. It would feel like ambulance chasing. If you are in that position, then it probably makes sense to wait.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jewel Allen said:


> Oooh, I saw your cover and it caught my eye. Good luck!


Thanks Jewel!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Jewel Allen said:


> Your cover rocks. Strong heroine image. And I noticed you got on the h&t list. Great job! Did you do anything special to promote it?


Thank you!

I have a lot of really great friends on Facebook that I've accumulated over the years (at least 100 other writers) so they're great contacts to have. I haven't done nearly as much promo as I'd like to have done today because I've been at work. I hope to make up for it tomorrow, though.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Paranorma1

Jewel Allen said:


> I have been journaling my Kindle Scout experiences on my Facebook page. The nice thing about doing KS is what I am learning about storytelling, blurbs, and covers. I pay particular attention to the ones that make it to the H&T list. I'm sure part of their success might stem from a strong campaign outside of KS, but I am pretty sure how it appears on the landing page and the submission itself makes a difference. For anyone who is still pre-campaign, here are my observations on the 5k-word excerpts:
> 
> 1. Hook the reader with that first sentence.
> 2. Don't take too long to get to or identify the story problem.
> 3. Check for typos. Have a fresh pair of eyes study your first 5k.
> 4. When introducing characters, make them distinct from each other. It will be easier to follow who's who, plus they will be more fleshed out.
> 5. Make sure the first chapter matches the tone of the rest of the book.
> 6. Go sparingly on inner monologue and narrative in the opening chapters so as to not slow the chapter down.
> 7. In the case of romance, introduce the love interest early on.
> 
> Anyone have other suggestions to strengthen that first 5k?
> 
> PS Lincoln, I read your guide and that was very helpful!


Ha ha! Jewel, after reading your post on the first 5K, I turned to my husband and said, "Well, I did everything wrong this time around!" My KS campaign came to a conclusion a few days ago, at which point, like so many others, I got my "no thanks" e-mail from the KS editors. I'm finding this whole process is very much "live and learn" for me!

Thanks for your observations!

CJ


----------



## Paranorma1

On another note ...

Does anyone have suggestions regarding how long to space the interval between the first book and sequel in a series? I've seen people release them very close together, if not simultaneously. Julianne, you had around a month and a half between Unruly Ghost Mysteries installments -- do you think that was optimal; or would you have released closer together if possible? (I know it's complicated by the fact that you had Ghost 2 in a KS run until recently -- and you're certainly doing very well either way!)

While I'm not entirely sure how much traction I would get based on other people's experiences running KS campaigns for subsequent books in a series, I _was_ thinking about it. However, I'm wondering if it's not better in my case simply to publish on KDP shortly after the first book.

At this point, I can't decide which is more stressful -- the thought of _another_ KS campaign or installing vinyl plank in my basement! 

Hoping to see another selection go up on the KS main page soon! Good luck to everyone still in the running!

CJ


----------



## Alan Felyk

Jewel Allen said:


> I see you are back on, good job Alan! The ARCs you mentioned, are you thinking of giving them out before your KS campaign is over?


I think so--with a note that an out-of-the-gate review would be appreciated when the book goes up for sale. As far as I can tell, the Kindle Scout agreement doesn't prohibit it because I wouldn't be selling the book to them. Maybe other people have a different take on this.


----------



## XCulletto

Jewel Allen said:


> Your cover rocks. Strong heroine image. And I noticed you got on the h&t list. Great job! Did you do anything special to promote it?


Thanks!
Other than contacting friends & family, all I did was Author Shout. But I think pretty much every book hits H&T at the end of their campaign. I was a little surprised my book wasn't there the first few days when I was hitting well over 400 views daily, but oh well!


----------



## Jewel Allen

XCulletto said:


> Thanks!
> Other than contacting friends & family, all I did was Author Shout. But I think pretty much every book hits H&T at the end of their campaign. I was a little surprised my book wasn't there the first few days when I was hitting well over 400 views daily, but oh well!


Mmm, I've heard good things about Author Shout. I'll have to check them out. Thanks!

Getting on the h&t is a funny science, I have decided. Hard to predict.


----------



## lewg

Paranorma1 said:


> Ha ha! Jewel, after reading your post on the first 5K, I turned to my husband and said, "Well, I did everything wrong this time around!" My KS campaign came to a conclusion a few days ago, at which point, like so many others, I got my "no thanks" e-mail from the KS editors. I'm finding this whole process is very much "live and learn" for me!
> 
> Thanks for your observations!
> 
> CJ


I agree wholeheartedly. I'm taking all of my novice mistakes as a positive learning experience. I have a completely new vision and clear focus on my next novel, which I just started writing this afternoon. I'm going to take my time writing this book and have all of my ducks in a row before its official launch on Kindle Scout.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Paranorma1 said:


> Ha ha! Jewel, after reading your post on the first 5K, I turned to my husband and said, "Well, I did everything wrong this time around!" My KS campaign came to a conclusion a few days ago, at which point, like so many others, I got my "no thanks" e-mail from the KS editors. I'm finding this whole process is very much "live and learn" for me!
> 
> Thanks for your observations!
> 
> CJ


Sure thing! I think we already know this intuitively. It's just more apparent when we are being held up against other books like this.  I think everything is relative. You might have done things well that time around, but the others just edged you out. Live and learn...yes, that is a good philosophy.

I am also learning that bios can also affect whether or not I click on the rest of an excerpt. The more interesting the bio, the more I click.


----------



## Jewel Allen

lewg said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I'm taking all of my novice mistakes as a positive learning experience. I have a completely new vision and clear focus on my next novel, which I just started writing this afternoon. I'm going to take my time writing this book and have all of my ducks in a row before its official launch on Kindle Scout.


Good for you!

Funny, I read up quite a bit on KS before my campaign (though I must say, I didn't get on kboards until day 3 or so), but until you have a live submission, you learn a lot more of should-haves. But it's fun, nonetheless. It's kind of cool to put something up and see people respond to it in such a public way. It's like putting books on pre-order but a different kind of stress. Lol.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Paranorma1 said:


> On another note ...
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions regarding how long to space the interval between the first book and sequel in a series? I've seen people release them very close together, if not simultaneously. Julianne, you had around a month and a half between Unruly Ghost Mysteries installments -- do you think that was optimal; or would you have released closer together if possible? (I know it's complicated by the fact that you had Ghost 2 in a KS run until recently -- and you're certainly doing very well either way!)
> 
> While I'm not entirely sure how much traction I would get based on other people's experiences running KS campaigns for subsequent books in a series, I _was_ thinking about it. However, I'm wondering if it's not better in my case simply to publish on KDP shortly after the first book.
> 
> At this point, I can't decide which is more stressful -- the thought of _another_ KS campaign or installing vinyl plank in my basement!
> 
> Hoping to see another selection go up on the KS main page soon! Good luck to everyone still in the running!
> 
> CJ


If I could have managed it, I would have released them a month apart. I think it's going to be at least a month and a half before book three comes out, because I have to write it!  From what I've read from a bunch of series writers, anything from 2 weeks to 2 months will work to keep some momentum going in the series. After two months, momentum starts to fall off, but can be replaced with an advertising budget. I'm hoping to try for a Bookbub after book three is out, but it might be unlikely do to me not being wide. I'm still totally going to try to get it!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan Felyk said:


> I think so--with a note that an out-of-the-gate review would be appreciated when the book goes up for sale. As far as I can tell, the Kindle Scout agreement doesn't prohibit it because I wouldn't be selling the book to them. Maybe other people have a different take on this.


Folks have asked the Zon about this. They strongly prefer that you do not post content or give out ARC copies until they have made their decision. The only exception being it's all right to post less than 10% (or the excerpt that shows up on Scout) just as it is okay to post that much if you are in KU.

I have not spoken to them directly on this matter though. I would still advise against it. Think of it this way, Penguin House has asked for an exclusive, you give it to them, then you send a bunch of copies out to readers. They might not be too pleased. Exclusive is exclusive. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jewel Allen

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Folks have asked the Zon about this. They strongly prefer that you do not post content or give out ARC copies until they have made their decision. The only exception being it's all right to post less than 10% (or the excerpt that shows up on Scout) just as it is okay to post that much if you are in KU.
> 
> I have not spoken to them directly on this matter though. I would still advise against it. Think of it this way, Penguin House has asked for an exclusive, you give it to them, then you send a bunch of copies out to readers. They might not be too pleased. Exclusive is exclusive. Just my 2 cents.


Makes sense, Julianne.


----------



## Paranorma1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> If I could have managed it, I would have released them a month apart. I think it's going to be at least a month and a half before book three comes out, because I have to write it!  From what I've read from a bunch of series writers, anything from 2 weeks to 2 months will work to keep some momentum going in the series. After two months, momentum starts to fall off, but can be replaced with an advertising budget. I'm hoping to try for a Bookbub after book three is out, but it might be unlikely do to me not being wide. I'm still totally going to try to get it!


Julianne and Jewel -- thank you both so much for the wisdom, even if my question wasn't purely KS-related. I don't think I write fast enough to keep up with the Zon monster. I learned that lesson long ago when I got hung up before publishing my third in a series. It took FOREVER to publish, and as a result, it only saw a response from die-hard fans. I would love to release every six to eight weeks. Not sure it's ever going to happen, though!

On a related note, has anyone had any great success with putting up titles for pre-sale? My experiments with it have been lukewarm, at best. Again, die-hard fans pre-order, and that's about it. My theory is that it only works for people who have _very_ large, very enthusiastic fan bases -- but I could be wrong!

Best,
CJ


----------



## Arches

Kimjwest said:


> Wouldn't this be the perfect time to launch? I bet you Hollywood is making a movie (about forest fires) right now. You already wrote this before the fires anyway. I seriously doubt anyone would see you as trying to capitalize on the tragedy.


I just found out Hollywood isn't making the movie, it's already made. Only the Brave was released yesterday.


----------



## Adam_T

Wow, do I have the record for the fastest rejection? The 19th was the last day, and I just now received my rejection letter.  Ouch.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Adam_T said:


> Wow, do I have the record for the fastest rejection? The 19th was the last day, and I just now received my rejection letter. Ouch.


Sorry to hear it, Adam, and I hope you have a great launch.

Not the fastest, or maybe tied for it. My first campaign, Descending, was rejected 1st or 2nd day after the campaign ended. Wyrd House was 2 days as well, I think. Honestly, if it's going to be a no, I'd rather get it fast so I can launch it myself.


----------



## Adam_T

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Sorry to hear it, Adam, and I hope you have a great launch.
> 
> Not the fastest, or maybe tied for it. My first campaign, Descending, was rejected 1st or 2nd day after the campaign ended. Wyrd House was 2 days as well, I think. Honestly, if it's going to be a no, I'd rather get it fast so I can launch it myself.


That is the silver lining. I'm preparing it now. Glad to know I'm in good company.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Paranorma1 said:


> Julianne and Jewel -- thank you both so much for the wisdom, even if my question wasn't purely KS-related. I don't think I write fast enough to keep up with the Zon monster. I learned that lesson long ago when I got hung up before publishing my third in a series. It took FOREVER to publish, and as a result, it only saw a response from die-hard fans. I would love to release every six to eight weeks. Not sure it's ever going to happen, though!
> 
> On a related note, has anyone had any great success with putting up titles for pre-sale? My experiments with it have been lukewarm, at best. Again, die-hard fans pre-order, and that's about it. My theory is that it only works for people who have _very_ large, very enthusiastic fan bases -- but I could be wrong!
> 
> Best,
> CJ


I did a pre-order once, and decided I don't want to do that again unless all the books are done and edited. Too much stress trying to meet that deadline. Although it did work as a whip over my head.  If you have a series that is doing well, some authors swear by it. You could also re-launch the entire series, or do a boxed set, when you finish it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jewel Allen said:


> I did a pre-order once, and decided I don't want to do that again unless all the books are done and edited. Too much stress trying to meet that deadline. Although it did work as a whip over my head.  If you have a series that is doing well, some authors swear by it. You could also re-launch the entire series, or do a boxed set, when you finish it.


The pre-order thing scares me. If I have a book ready to go, I don't want to wait. If it isn't finished yet, I'd freak out about the deadline! But doing it for a box set sounds like an awesome idea.


----------



## Kody Boye

*groan of impatience*

Why you take so long to read my book, Amazon? Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

Got me going all  over here.

I either want my Scout money or to release book 2 and 3 on my own! Darnit!


----------



## Alan Felyk

Thoughts on Day T-Minus 25:

We have always assumed that a large number of page views equate to a large number of nominations. But does it?

I figure most authors only receive about 100 page views and votes from family and friends. In fact, considering the number of people I know who don't even have Amazon accounts, that number might be high.

And what about the rest? If 100 strangers view your book, how many will cast a vote? My uneducated guess is five at best, quite probably around three. Think about how many books you have previewed without leaving a vote. You only have three nominations to give at any point in time. If I'm right, that means 1,000 page views equal only 30 to 50 votes. So, I have been focusing on interacting with quasi-strangers who will deliver votes, not just page views.

By quasi-strangers, I mean the people you only "know" on social media. We all (or should) have Facebook and Twitter connections that we have repeated contact with in terms of liking and reposting each other's material or engaging in short conversations. Our assumption is that these people will see your posts or tweets and immediately head to the Kindle Scout site to cast their vote. Most, I have found, will support you with a vote, BUT ONLY IF YOU MAKE PERSONAL CONTACT AND ASK. Send them a private message that explains what you're up to and how they can help. I've contacted about 20 Twitter followers during the past two days, and all agreed to cast votes. Sure, there may be a few that say they will but won't. But many shared my plea with other friends, so I bet I netted more than 20. And if I'm right about page views versus votes? That equals about what I would receive with 400 page views.

Now, here's the question. If someone has 10,000 page views and 500 nominations, are they better off in the eyes of Kindle Scout than the person with 5,000 page views and 500 nominations? I don't have an answer for that. But I suspect it evens things out a bit.

Okay. Now a fun question before I end this message. Who, to your knowledge, represents the most unlikely source for a nomination? Right now I'm going with the Tilted Kilt in Fort Myers, Florida. I imagine a well-endowed waitress reading my book description to a bunch of drunken rowdies at the bar who are flashing thumbs-up/thumbs-down signs. Hey, you don't know. Maybe it happened that way.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Day 2 of my Feathered campaign.

I must say, it makes a HUGE difference, having gone through the whole process before! I wouldn't say I know what I'm doing, but I feel better equipped, knowing what to expect. Do any of you other returning authors feel the same?


----------



## Kimjwest

Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial

I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance.  Being a debut author, I was failing to understand  how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good.  So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope.  So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select.  I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

RachelWollaston said:


> Day 2 of my Feathered campaign.
> 
> I must say, it makes a HUGE difference, having gone through the whole process before! I wouldn't say I know what I'm doing, but I feel better equipped, knowing what to expect. Do any of you other returning authors feel the same?


Agree entirely. This is my second as well and first off, I'm not neurotic about it. I know I probably won't garner high views and H&T as I did last time but I am not promoting it very much either.
I believe the exposure will help a launch, whether chosen or not.
Enjoy the ride! Dan


----------



## 1984Phins

Agreed. I'm not obsessing over the details too much.


----------



## lincolnjcole

1984Phins said:


> Agreed. I'm not obsessing over the details too much.


It's way too easy to obsess over kindle scout campaigns lol.

I'm in the process right now of obsessing over my book launch. It comes out on Tuesday and It's driving me bonkers...


----------



## RachelWollaston

lincolnjcole said:


> It's way too easy to obsess over kindle scout campaigns lol.
> 
> I'm in the process right now of obsessing over my book launch. It comes out on Tuesday and It's driving me bonkers...


Hey, Lincoln! How's that coming along? I came across your blog post about promoting KS campaigns and found it incredibly helpful!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lincolnjcole said:


> It's way too easy to obsess over kindle scout campaigns lol.
> 
> I'm in the process right now of obsessing over my book launch. It comes out on Tuesday and It's driving me bonkers...


Good Luck Lincoln.
It can be difficult juggling a KS campaign, while preparing to launch if does not win all while promoting my latest release which is doing well.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
> 
> I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance. Being a debut author, I was failing to understand how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good. So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope. So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select. I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
> I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


That is great Kim!


----------



## Arches

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
> 
> I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance. Being a debut author, I was failing to understand how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good. So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope. So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select. I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
> I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


Kim, anything in the top 10K is great, and its much harder to reach the top thousand. That's a fantastic debut for a newly published author.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> Thoughts on Day T-Minus 25:
> 
> We have always assumed that a large number of page views equate to a large number of nominations. But does it?
> 
> I figure most authors only receive about 100 page views and votes from family and friends. In fact, considering the number of people I know who don't even have Amazon accounts, that number might be high.
> 
> And what about the rest? If 100 strangers view your book, how many will cast a vote? My uneducated guess is five at best, quite probably around three. Think about how many books you have previewed without leaving a vote. You only have three nominations to give at any point in time. If I'm right, that means 1,000 page views equal only 30 to 50 votes. So, I have been focusing on interacting with quasi-strangers who will deliver votes, not just page views.
> 
> By quasi-strangers, I mean the people you only "know" on social media. We all (or should) have Facebook and Twitter connections that we have repeated contact with in terms of liking and reposting each other's material or engaging in short conversations. Our assumption is that these people will see your posts or tweets and immediately head to the Kindle Scout site to cast their vote. Most, I have found, will support you with a vote, BUT ONLY IF YOU MAKE PERSONAL CONTACT AND ASK. Send them a private message that explains what you're up to and how they can help. I've contacted about 20 Twitter followers during the past two days, and all agreed to cast votes. Sure, there may be a few that say they will but won't. But many shared my plea with other friends, so I bet I netted more than 20. And if I'm right about page views versus votes? That equals about what I would receive with 400 page views.
> 
> Now, here's the question. If someone has 10,000 page views and 500 nominations, are they better off in the eyes of Kindle Scout than the person with 5,000 page views and 500 nominations? I don't have an answer for that. But I suspect it evens things out a bit.
> 
> Okay. Now a fun question before I end this message. Who, to your knowledge, represents the most unlikely source for a nomination? Right now I'm going with the Tilted Kilt in Fort Myers, Florida. I imagine a well-endowed waitress reading my book description to a bunch of drunken rowdies at the bar who are flashing thumbs-up/thumbs-down signs. Hey, you don't know. Maybe it happened that way.


It's certainly true that most people who view don't vote. As far as your question is concerned, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that higher views are never a bad thing, so the 10,000 person may have a marginal advantage. It's probable that nominations are given far more weight, though--to the extent that any of the stats have weight. Sometimes books with high stats are rejected; sometimes books with low stats are accepted. The KP editors pick the books they want, regardless of stats. They may consider the stats in a borderline case, but it's clear stats are not the key factor.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Kim, anything in the top 10K is great, and its much harder to reach the top thousand. That's a fantastic debut for a newly published author.


Yes, this is an amazingly good result.

Honestly, this is why I'll be doing Kindle Scout again. It isn't the opportunity to publish with Kindle Press that is the biggest draw for me--though I'd certainly be happy if I was selected. It's the exposure that the KS process gives you, some of which you couldn't get on your own.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
> 
> I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance. Being a debut author, I was failing to understand how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good. So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope. So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select. I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
> I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


Congratulations, and you're right about KS.

If I may offer a suggestion, start promos sooner rather than later. They will have much more impact with books that already have high visibility, such as new releases. That's how I made my KS reject stay sticky for four or five months: I did a lot of promos during the first thirty days, and the book retained a good rank for a long time after that. The key to getting algorithmic love is to keep sales pumping in for a certain number of days.


----------



## Tim McGregor

Hi Kboarders, 

I'm trying the Scout program for the first time so forgive any newbie questions on my part. I did want to say thanks to everyone who's contributed to this thread. It's been really helpful navigating this so far. 

Total newbie question; Are nominations for your work visible somewhere on the dashboard or is that hidden? It's only been 2 days and I don't expect any this early in the game, but I was just wondering if the nominations are visible the way the number of page views or hours in the H & T list are. 

Thanks


----------



## lincolnjcole

RachelWollaston said:


> Hey, Lincoln! How's that coming along? I came across your blog post about promoting KS campaigns and found it incredibly helpful!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Glad you found it helpful!

I've got my book launch post I'm constantly updating in my signature, and it details out pretty much every step of my launch, including all of my daily launch promotions. Some are already going, and tomorrow is when things really kick off.

Tuesday is going to be a crazy day for me, but most of the major promotions kick in right around Halloween.


----------



## sheritybemy

Tim McGregor said:


> Hi Kboarders,
> 
> I'm trying the Scout program for the first time so forgive any newbie questions on my part. I did want to say thanks to everyone who's contributed to this thread. It's been really helpful navigating this so far.
> 
> Total newbie question; Are nominations for your work visible somewhere on the dashboard or is that hidden? It's only been 2 days and I don't expect any this early in the game, but I was just wondering if the nominations are visible the way the number of page views or hours in the H & T list are.
> 
> Thanks


No nominations aren't visible anywhere and you are never told the number of nominations you received for your book. All you can make are educated guesses based on the page views and the section at the bottom that shows pictures of covers your nominators are also nominating.

The good thing though is Hot & Trending is based both on number of nominations and saves.


----------



## Kimjwest

Bill Hiatt said:


> Congratulations, and you're right about KS.
> 
> If I may offer a suggestion, start promos sooner rather than later. They will have much more impact with books that already have high visibility, such as new releases. That's how I made my KS reject stay sticky for four or five months: I did a lot of promos during the first thirty days, and the book retained a good rank for a long time after that. The key to getting algorithmic love is to keep sales pumping in for a certain number of days.


Thanks for your encouragement everyone.
Thanks for the advice, Bill. You've just clarified something I was wondering about; whether to promote before or after the cliff. I will be setting up my options asap to see how they work out. Tks.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
> 
> I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance. Being a debut author, I was failing to understand how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good. So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope. So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select. I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
> I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


Awesome! You are having a great launch! If you want to do a bit of promotion that doesn't cost anything but time, there's a bunch of KU groups on Facebook you can join and then post about your KU book. It might help you keep those awesome stats going for a while.


----------



## Tim McGregor

sheritybemy said:


> No nominations aren't visible anywhere and you are never told the number of nominations you received for your book. All you can make are educated guesses based on the page views and the section at the bottom that shows pictures of covers your nominators are also nominating.
> 
> The good thing though is Hot & Trending is based both on number of nominations and saves.


Thanks, Sherity! Much appreciated. 
Tim


----------



## lmsorrell

ID Johnson said:


> There's my email! I knew it would get here eventually! Thanks to everyone who wished me luck and/or had their fingers crossed. I'm definitely not upset, as I never expected them to take a prequel anyway. I'm planning to launch _Prelude_ ASPA and will let y'all know when it is free. I'll still be around though and plan to do another KS campaign early next year. Best of luck to those still campaigning and those in the dreaded waiting room!


Oh for goodness sake. No? Sorry ID  I hope , in fact, I know you'll have a great launch with Prelude. Keep us posted!

Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
> 
> I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance. Being a debut author, I was failing to understand how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good. So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope. So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select. I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
> I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


Wow, Kim! This is amazing! Congratulations 

Lx


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair

Good luck!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Last day for Girls Vs, and I have it nominated. Also have The Fire Eye Refugee. Great covers, both. Good luck!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RachelWollaston said:


> My campaign is live!  For anyone who wants to view it, it's Feathered: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2BAUYCFDBBI95 I hope you like it!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Love the cover and excerpt. I've got this one saved for when a nomination slot opens. Good luck.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
> 
> I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance. Being a debut author, I was failing to understand how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good. So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope. So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select. I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
> I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


Whatever you're rubbing for good luck, keep rubbing it, Kim. OUTSTANDING results. I think the first few months after book launch are the most important to sustained success. Few of us have the budget or time to keep our books at the forefront for an extended period, but a good foothold early on helps.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Love the cover and excerpt. I've got this one saved for when a nomination slot opens. Good luck.


Thank you very much!!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## AnthonyRobinson13

Hello everyone!

I'm new here. Rachel Wollaston showed me to these forums and said you were friendly to book promotion for Kindle Scout. I just started my campaign for Cold Solar, a near-future sci-fi dystopian. If you would like to read something more on the dark and gritty side with swords and enemies-to-lovers romance then you'd enjoy my book. Please let me know what you think! And I'm open to constructive criticism so feel free to be honest. I want to get better. Nominations would be greatly appreciated!

Here is link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/31YCRED0M6E0H










-Anthony C. Robinson


----------



## XCulletto

Thanks for the nominations! Anxious to get to the waiting room. I agree with what Julianne said--the sooner to hear back the better, approval or otherwise.


----------



## AnnMPratley

RachelWollaston said:


> Day 2 of my Feathered campaign.
> 
> I must say, it makes a HUGE difference, having gone through the whole process before! I wouldn't say I know what I'm doing, but I feel better equipped, knowing what to expect. Do any of you other returning authors feel the same?


It is easier after the first time, that is for sure! Each subsequent round through KS (presently readying #7), I certainly spend far less time thinking about or checking KS, and far more time writing my next book!


----------



## AnnMPratley

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial


Awesome stats! I can see why you would be very happy with that!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

lincolnjcole said:


> Glad you found it helpful!
> 
> I've got my book launch post I'm constantly updating in my signature, and it details out pretty much every step of my launch, including all of my daily launch promotions. Some are already going, and tomorrow is when things really kick off.
> 
> Tuesday is going to be a crazy day for me, but most of the major promotions kick in right around Halloween.


Hi Lincoln, You mentioned your signature and I need help. For some reason, I can't seen to get my books lined up properly, as you can see below. Any thoughts? Thanks Dan


----------



## RachelWollaston

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi Lincoln, You mentioned your signature and I need help. For some reason, I can't seen to get my books lined up properly, as you can see below. Any thoughts? Thanks Dan


Mine's been playing up, too. I just gave up in the end!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Steve Vernon

AnthonyRobinson13 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here. Rachel Wollaston showed me to these forums and said you were friendly to book promotion for Kindle Scout. I just started my campaign for Cold Solar, a near-future sci-fi dystopian. If you would like to read something more on the dark and gritty side with swords and enemies-to-lovers romance then you'd enjoy my book. Please let me know what you think! And I'm open to constructive criticism so feel free to be honest. I want to get better. Nominations would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Here is link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/31YCRED0M6E0H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Anthony C. Robinson


Awesome cover!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I had to leave early this morning so the list is late.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
1 day left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
6 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
8 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
11 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
11 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
12 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
13 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
18 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
21 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
25 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
25 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
26 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
26 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
28 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
28 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


----------



## Variath

Hi friends,

The following are nominated.
Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately

Good luck


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I had to leave early this morning so the list is late.
> 
> So let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Girl Vs by Xela Culletto
> 1 day left  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
> 6 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
> 8 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> 11 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 11 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> 12 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 13 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 18 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 21 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 25 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 25 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 26 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 26 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 28 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 28 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> _There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


Thanks Steve
Nominated top two (that's all i had left) Good Luck Dan


----------



## corrieg

XCulletto said:


> Thanks for the nominations! Anxious to get to the waiting room. I agree with what Julianne said--the sooner to hear back the better, approval or otherwise.


Yep, nominated your book yesterday when my slots opened up! I'm just a few days behind you and this month has seemed so long already! I really hope the next time I do KS(?) I can get my finger off the refresh button. I have finally managed to only check H&T in the morning when I check my stats, but it's hard to fight. Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## KitSarge

corrieg said:


> I really hope the next time I do KS(?) I can get my finger off the refresh button. I have finally managed to only check H&T in the morning when I check my stats, but it's hard to fight. Anyway, best of luck!


This is my second time around and I find that it hasn't gotten any easier -  the only thing I can find to distract myself is to start my new book!


----------



## KitSarge

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi Lincoln, You mentioned your signature and I need help. For some reason, I can't seen to get my books lined up properly, as you can see below. Any thoughts? Thanks Dan


Hi Dan,
Keep in mind, I am really not tech-savvy at all, but I know when I had that problem, it was a matter of having too many spaces between the links. It might be (hopefully) as simple as deleting those spaces...


----------



## 1984Phins

Definitely reached the "Just want it to be over" phase of the campaign.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

KitSarge said:


> Hi Dan,
> Keep in mind, I am really not tech-savvy at all, but I know when I had that problem, it was a matter of having too many spaces between the links. It might be (hopefully) as simple as deleting those spaces...


Thanks Kit
I will give it a try. Best of luck with your submission, Dan


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Thanks Kit
> I will give it a try. Best of luck with your submission, Dan


Hey, Dan! Looks like your Vanished is at the end of the line of code. I would move it up under the other books, that might help.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AnthonyRobinson13 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here. Rachel Wollaston showed me to these forums and said you were friendly to book promotion for Kindle Scout. I just started my campaign for Cold Solar, a near-future sci-fi dystopian. If you would like to read something more on the dark and gritty side with swords and enemies-to-lovers romance then you'd enjoy my book. Please let me know what you think! And I'm open to constructive criticism so feel free to be honest. I want to get better. Nominations would be greatly appreciated!
> Here is link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/31YCRED0M6E0H
> -Anthony C. Robinson


Love that cover and it looks like my kind of book!


----------



## RachelWollaston

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Love that cover and it looks like my kind of book!


Thank you!!
Has anyone else's stats not updated this morning? I can't see anything from yesterday...

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Kimjwest

Thanks everyone for,your encouragement!
Thank you, Julianne; I'll be joining the groups you have suggested.  I already joined the 20booksto50k group you suggested and I think you changed my life! I was experimenting with a book or two; now I've got long term plans drawn up from all I've learnt there.


Welcome Anthony Robinson. Good luck with you new campaign


----------



## Alliescribbler

lewg said:


> Allie, your excerpt is beautifully written. I've always been quite partial to the first-person's narrative perspective. I presume this is your novel's protagonist. Also, your writing is cleverly descriptive, which lends a masterful flow of words that is effortless thus easy for the proficient reader to follow. I really enjoyed your novel's introduction and will definitely nominate your book. If I were a Kindle Scout team member, I would definitely give a thumb's up for your book.
> 
> I critique and grade the writing of others for a living. I've recently discovered that writing, especially writing well, is much more challenging that critiquing others' work. Anyone can be a critic and it can be a challenge, and at times almost intimidating to put your work out there for others to read, but on the flip side it can be pleasurably rewarding at the same time.


Thank you Lewg, I am really quite humbled by your assessment and, as you say, 'pleasurably rewarded'! This is my first try at Kindle Scout. My last book came out just before they launched the program so I couldn't enter it. My figures are quite impressive now I am on day five and 90% of my page views are coming from genuine kindle scouts rather than from traffic I am funneling there, which is pleasing, but I have only had a few hours H & T. I guess the competition is just very fierce. I appreciate your time and encouragement.


----------



## Alliescribbler

Hello everyone. I see that it is OK to draw members' attention to the books we have in the program and so I respectfully present mine, Tall Chimneys. It is a literary historical romance spanning 100 years between 1910 and 2010 in Yorkshire, home of the Brontës, cricket obsession and a really good cup of tea. I'd be thrilled if you would take a look. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/DTBM6KX11JL8
My page views have been pretty good so far but I have only made a few hours H & T
Best of luck to everyone else who has books in the program at the moment.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning. My wife is sick as a dog with a cold. I've got some writing to do and some errands to run. It didn't help that I was up at 2:30am with nightmares about rats. I blame it all on Stephen King's brand new Netflix movie, 1922.

I'm going to swing by our public library and pick up the book today. Any story that can give ME nightmares, I want to read!!!

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Fire Eye Refugee by Samuel Gately
5 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
7 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
7 days left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
10 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
10 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
11 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
12 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
14 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
17 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
20 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
24 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
24 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
25 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
25 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
27 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
27 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


----------



## Steve Vernon

Alliescribbler said:


> Hello everyone. I see that it is OK to draw members' attention to the books we have in the program and so I respectfully present mine, Tall Chimneys. It is a literary historical romance spanning 100 years between 1910 and 2010 in Yorkshire, home of the Brontës, cricket obsession and a really good cup of tea. I'd be thrilled if you would take a look. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/DTBM6KX11JL8
> My page views have been pretty good so far but I have only made a few hours H & T
> Best of luck to everyone else who has books in the program at the moment.


I've already got you on the daily list, Allie, so don't fret. I put the list up every day so your book will be on it until the last dog barks.

Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, Dan! Looks like your Vanished is at the end of the line of code. I would move it up under the other books, that might help.


Thanks Julianne
I moved it to the top but still not right!


----------



## ID Johnson

Hey y'all! _Prelude_ is now available. I will be doing free days next week, so if you wanted to read it, you might want to hold out for that (I'll post again.) But I did go ahead and launch at 99 cents. Thanks again for all of your support and best of luck to those still campaigning/waiting.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076MQM29L


----------



## XCulletto

Off to the waiting room! I hope the magazines are current--I need to catch up on my celeb gossip.

I  think someone mentioned that every book that's been accepted in the last 6 months or so has heard back within 6 days--is that right?  Seems like it's been a while since one was accepted--maybe we're into another dry spell.


----------



## Kimjwest

ID Johnson said:


> Hey y'all! _Prelude_ is now available. I will be doing free days next week, so if you wanted to read it, you might want to hold out for that (I'll post again.) But I did go ahead and launch at 99 cents. Thanks again for all of your support and best of luck to those still campaigning/waiting.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076MQM29L


Congrats on your launch! Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

XCulletto said:


> Off to the waiting room! I hope the magazines are current--I need to catch up on my celeb gossip.
> 
> I think someone mentioned that every book that's been accepted in the last 6 months or so has heard back within 6 days--is that right? Seems like it's been a while since one was accepted--maybe we're into another dry spell.


One of the things KS has demonstrated is that past patterns are misleading. There have been months in which acceptances flow out fairly steadily. There have been dry spells. There have been months in which practically all the acceptances came in one big explosion.

I don't know about the last six months, but I'm pretty sure I remember examples of people getting accepted on the first day and the last.


----------



## RK

KitSarge said:


> This is my second time around and I find that it hasn't gotten any easier -  the only thing I can find to distract myself is to start my new book!


This is so true for me as well. This is my second time and all I've come to realize is that I'm [still] too neurotic and impatient and anxious for these things, lol. Having 2 young kids, people always say things like "don't you wish time would slow down" or "I wish I could just make time stop" and I'm over here like "just launch a Kindle Scout campaign and 30 days will instantly feel like 2 years." I feel like I've been stuck in the middle of my campaign for 2 months, lol. 

It doesn't help that every time I look at the KS page I see all these new amazing books with gorgeous covers continually entering the ring - that's not helping my sanity, lol.


----------



## MikeScantlebury

Kristy Tate said:


> Just nominated you. Please keep us posted. Super curious and sort of wanting to try it, but the thought of asking for nominations makes my belly ache.


That's gotta be the downside!
It's a catch: if you don't beg all and sundry, plus Saturday and Monday, to give you a nomination, you'll never get selected.
But there's not much dignity in getting down on one knee (getting engaged to your True Love is bad enough).

I've got a book on Scout right now. Only one week to go.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1CGRSA4H8NJ14


----------



## SA Krishnan

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for the support that you have given me.

I have uploaded my book "Escape from Benzor - The Triad Chronicles" for the Amazon Kindle Scout at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/12IILKMWNQHN4.

If you like the preview of the story, please vote for it.

Thank you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kimjwest said:


> Thank you, Julianne; I'll be joining the groups you have suggested. I already joined the 20booksto50k group you suggested and I think you changed my life! I was experimenting with a book or two; now I've got long term plans drawn up from all I've learnt there.


20booksto50k isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I love it. I've learned so much there.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Thanks Julianne
> I moved it to the top but still not right!


Dang! Not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kody- sorry to see the news.  I hope you have a great lunch and sell oodles.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

Hey all,
I'm new here and am quite glad I came across kboards for a few reasons. One is that I have been trying to get some questions answered by the Kindle Scout folks and there has seemed to be some error in routing my question through Amazon (I received a response from KDP that in no way answered my question). If anyone here could help, that would be greatly appreciated.

When it says that the submitted manuscript file should be ready to publish, would that be the same recommendations/requirements as a file for self-publishing? For example, should there be a working table of contents and all the other front matter (dedication page, copyright page)? Or are they looking for a basic manuscript file?


----------



## sskkoo1

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> Hey all,
> I'm new here and am quite glad I came across kboards for a few reasons. One is that I have been trying to get some questions answered by the Kindle Scout folks and there has seemed to be some error in routing my question through Amazon (I received a response from KDP that in no way answered my question). If anyone here could help, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> When it says that the submitted manuscript file should be ready to publish, would that be the same recommendations/requirements as a file for self-publishing? For example, should there be a working table of contents and all the other front matter (dedication page, copyright page)? Or are they looking for a basic manuscript file?


Ready for publishing for the most parts means--Editing. They want your book polished and set for launch right away. K. Scout does give you time to polish your book if it is selected, but I believe its only a few weeks at most. You should still do the best you can before putting your book up on K. Scout since so many people will be reading the opening chapters and blurb. Typos, formatting issues, and errors right at the start and the book will sink it fast.


----------



## RK

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> Hey all,
> I'm new here and am quite glad I came across kboards for a few reasons. One is that I have been trying to get some questions answered by the Kindle Scout folks and there has seemed to be some error in routing my question through Amazon (I received a response from KDP that in no way answered my question). If anyone here could help, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> When it says that the submitted manuscript file should be ready to publish, would that be the same recommendations/requirements as a file for self-publishing? For example, should there be a working table of contents and all the other front matter (dedication page, copyright page)? Or are they looking for a basic manuscript file?


Hi Brian, welcome! You do not need a working TOC to submit to Kindle Scout - what they mean by "ready to publish" is that it should be formatted, free from errors, etc. They only print the first 5k words of the actual manuscript, no front matter (dedications, etc) so you don't need to have those ready at the time of your submission either (but personally I have all mine in, including my "About the Author" and acknowledgments at the end, etc - just to show I'm serious). If you are selected, you still have ample time to modify all of those things (perhaps you'll decide to dedicate your book to this group for all our wisdom, lol) but I would suggest having it as polished as possible before submitting as it's a pain to request them to modify something (formatting, a glaring typo, etc) once your campaign is already underway (not impossible, but not ideal by that point).

Let us know when your book is ready for nominations!


----------



## lincolnjcole

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> Hey all,
> I'm new here and am quite glad I came across kboards for a few reasons. One is that I have been trying to get some questions answered by the Kindle Scout folks and there has seemed to be some error in routing my question through Amazon (I received a response from KDP that in no way answered my question). If anyone here could help, that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> When it says that the submitted manuscript file should be ready to publish, would that be the same recommendations/requirements as a file for self-publishing? For example, should there be a working table of contents and all the other front matter (dedication page, copyright page)? Or are they looking for a basic manuscript file?


They will format your book for you, so don't worry about table of contents or back/front matter. all they care about is the meat of the book that starts with 'chapter one' and ends at 'the end'.

That being said, make sure that the story is done, rewritten, tweaked, and edited before submitting. They don't want to work with so-so books anymore, just things they can put their stamp of approval on and ship.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

sskkoo1 said:


> Ready for publishing for the most parts means--Editing. They want your book polished and set for launch right away. K. Scout does give you time to polish your book if it is selected, but I believe its only a few weeks at most. You should still do the best you can before putting your book up on K. Scout since so many people will be reading the opening chapters and blurb. Typos, formatting issues, and errors right at the start and the book will sink it fast.


sskkoo1 - Thanks for your help! That is the answer I expected. I just wanted to be sure before starting the campaign. I definitely have it edited and polished. I was close to publishing when I decided to look into Kindle Scout. Thanks!


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

RK said:


> Hi Brian, welcome! You do not need a working TOC to submit to Kindle Scout - what they mean by "ready to publish" is that it should be formatted, free from errors, etc. They only print the first 5k words of the actual manuscript, no front matter (dedications, etc) so you don't need to have those ready at the time of your submission either (but personally I have all mine in, including my "About the Author" and acknowledgments at the end, etc - just to show I'm serious). If you are selected, you still have ample time to modify all of those things (perhaps you'll decide to dedicate your book to this group for all our wisdom, lol) but I would suggest having it as polished as possible before submitting as it's a pain to request them to modify something (formatting, a glaring typo, etc) once your campaign is already underway (not impossible, but not ideal by that point).
> 
> Let us know when your book is ready for nominations!


Randileigh - Thanks for your help! I had used Kindle Create and was ready to publish when I decided to check out Kindle Scout. So, I do have a completely ready file (including a dedication page already done, lol. perhaps the Kboards will get an honorable mention in my Note From The Author). I'll definitely post when the campaign begins. Thanks again!


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

lincolnjcole said:


> They will format your book for you, so don't worry about table of contents or back/front matter. all they care about is the meat of the book that starts with 'chapter one' and ends at 'the end'.
> 
> That being said, make sure that the story is done, rewritten, tweaked, and edited before submitting. They don't want to work with so-so books anymore, just things they can put their stamp of approval on and ship.


Lincoln - Thanks! I can understand they just want to be a pass-through. Saves them a lot of time. From a lot of what I've ready, they tend to focus more on the marketing/promotion side of publishing.
Thanks again!


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

See, I knew I could count on you all! Three responses in an hour!


----------



## Used To Be BH

After more than a year, my second campaign is going live in two days.

I think the KS people must work weekends. I submitted on Saturday and was told the campaign was approved today about around 6 AM. (The reference to business days led me to believe I wouldn't get such a fast response.


----------



## XCulletto

ID Johnson said:


> Hey y'all! _Prelude_ is now available. I will be doing free days next week, so if you wanted to read it, you might want to hold out for that (I'll post again.) But I did go ahead and launch at 99 cents. Thanks again for all of your support and best of luck to those still campaigning/waiting.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076MQM29L


Picked up a copy. Congrats on the launch!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> After more than a year, my second campaign is going live in two days.
> 
> I think the KS people must work weekends. I submitted on Saturday and was told the campaign was approved today about around 6 AM. (The reference to business days led me to believe I wouldn't get such a fast response.


Awesome! Welcome back and good luck!


----------



## Kimjwest

Nominations done; although fewer people are joining the daily list, it seems.

Anyway, I guess tomorrow is Lincoln's big day for his long awaited launch.  Have learnt so much from your website and posts and wishing you all the best with the release of the Everett Exorcism.  Found the excerpt gripping.  Good luck!


----------



## ID Johnson

XCulletto said:


> Picked up a copy. Congrats on the launch!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> Omg. This is my 7th day since KDP launch and I woke up to this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #983 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #11 in Books > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > African American > Women's Fiction
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Multicultural & Interracial
> 
> I'm grateful I did the KS run; without it I would have no chance. Being a debut author, I was failing to understand how decently I was performing until I looked up a KP scout winner book that launched a week before me and is hovering around the 2300 mark which I understand is also good. So I guess if you get a rejection there's hope. So far no paid promo; just a tweet nobody responded to, 1 FB post got 2 likes, 3 Instagram posts and 2 free days on KDP select. I did however write to several people on Goodreads.
> I know there's a cliff after the buzz is over where you go to obscurity unless you do some promos, so I'm looking at my options. But definitely, in my limited one book experience, a KS run is essential even if you don't win.


Congratulations! That a fantastic debut.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

You rock, Bill!  Good luck on the campaign!


----------



## KitSarge

Yes Bill, I'm looking forward to your thoughtful insights on the process a year later! Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Thank you all. Given the acceptance rate, luck is exactly what I'm going to need.


----------



## corrieg

Aww, I just saw the decline email for When They Saw. I liked the thank you note though, Kody. Thats a good idea to go ahead and put your contact info in there, especially since you can offer book 1. Id Be interested to hear how that goes. I’m curious about good ways to leverage that last bit...
Best of luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it is Tuesday. My wife is feeling better and has headed for work. I'm working at the computer right now and I have an awful lot to do.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
6 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
6 days left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
9 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
9 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
10 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
11 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
13 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
16 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
19 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
23 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
23 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
24 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
24 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
26 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
26 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses. - The Blues Brothers_


----------



## lincolnjcole

Today is the day! 

The Everett Exorcism went officially live this morning. Up to 4 reviews so far and starting to push it on social media and other places.

It's exciting/terrifying since so much is going into this launch! I've also been updating my blog post about it (in my signature) and I'll keep updating it at least through the end of the week with results!


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated
George: The Long Road Ahead
The Rise & Fall of Jane
Trumps a Mayor

Good luck to all


----------



## RachelWollaston

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> The Everett Exorcism went officially live this morning. Up to 4 reviews so far and starting to push it on social media and other places.
> 
> It's exciting/terrifying since so much is going into this launch! I've also been updating my blog post about it (in my signature) and I'll keep updating it at least through the end of the week with results!


Best of luck, Lincoln!! I really hope it does well for you!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## lincolnjcole

RachelWollaston said:


> Best of luck, Lincoln!! I really hope it does well for you!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thank you!


----------



## XCulletto

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> The Everett Exorcism went officially live this morning. Up to 4 reviews so far and starting to push it on social media and other places.
> 
> It's exciting/terrifying since so much is going into this launch! I've also been updating my blog post about it (in my signature) and I'll keep updating it at least through the end of the week with results!


If anyone is going to make his own success, it's you. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Kimjwest

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Congratulations! That a fantastic debut.


Thank you! Thanks again everyone!

Good luck Bill and Lincoln.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> The Everett Exorcism went officially live this morning. Up to 4 reviews so far and starting to push it on social media and other places.
> 
> It's exciting/terrifying since so much is going into this launch! I've also been updating my blog post about it (in my signature) and I'll keep updating it at least through the end of the week with results!


I just picked up my copy! I'm sure it's going to be another one the KS editors will wish they'd picked up.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just picked up my copy! I'm sure it's going to be another one the KS editors will wish they'd picked up.


Thanks so much Bill! I'm just hoping I can kick it into gear and make this a successful launch!


----------



## CABarrett

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> The Everett Exorcism went officially live this morning. Up to 4 reviews so far and starting to push it on social media and other places.
> 
> It's exciting/terrifying since so much is going into this launch! I've also been updating my blog post about it (in my signature) and I'll keep updating it at least through the end of the week with results!


Thank you so much for all of the information you are sharing about your campaign and your launch!


----------



## Used To Be BH

CABarrett said:


> Thank you so much for all of the information you are sharing about your campaign and your launch!


Yes, Lincoln provides about the best quality information out there--very clear and thorough.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, Lincoln provides about the best quality information out there--very clear and thorough.


I do my best!



CABarrett said:


> Thank you so much for all of the information you are sharing about your campaign and your launch!


NP at all and thanks! I'll keep updating it with new information. So far my review plan is paying off...12 hours live and 11 reviews...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Speaking of info, is Melanie Rockett gone? I can't find her on Fiverr anymore.   (Lincoln's link goes to the Fiverr homepage.)


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Speaking of info, is Melanie Rockett gone? I can't find her on Fiverr anymore.  (Lincoln's link goes to the Fiverr homepage.)


I think she's moving things over to her personal site now...Not sure, but I'm pretty sure she's still there.

Which link did you use (which page)? I should be able to update my links to hit her new stuff if the fiverr stuff is gone.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> I think she's moving things over to her personal site now...Not sure, but I'm pretty sure she's still there.
> 
> Which link did you use (which page)? I should be able to update my links to hit her new stuff if the fiverr stuff is gone.


She's here: http://melanierockett.com/promote-your-kindle-scout-book/ You were correct; she's moved completely to the personal site.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Bill Hiatt said:


> She's here: http://melanierockett.com/promote-your-kindle-scout-book/ You were correct; she's moved completely to the personal site.


But then a link takes me here: https://www.fiverr.com/melrock/kindlescout-30-day-promo

Oddly, though, she doesn't show up in searches on fiverr. I tried searching melrock and Kindle Scout to no avail. Weird!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> But then a link takes me here: https://www.fiverr.com/melrock/kindlescout-30-day-promo
> 
> Oddly, though, she doesn't show up in searches on fiverr. I tried searching melrock and Kindle Scout to no avail. Weird!


Maybe the links were updated and fiverr hasn't brought them back into their search engine yet.


----------



## RK

You know what gives me freakish amounts panic? Not snakes, or math tests, or an impending sense of doom that the world could end at any moment - nope, for me those things don't incite sweaty palms and an inability to breathe in steady rhythm... Instead, it's falling off the H&T list. 

The irrational thing is, many people in the past have been chosen without a perfect H&T record. I know this to be a FACT. I know some authors have been chosen without much H&T time at all. So why do I freak out over it EVERY TIME I can't find my book in that top row?! One minute I have no orange tag, and 30 seconds later I'm emailing/cyber stalking/PM'ing every ex-boyfriend I've ever had, begging them to click my link just because they loved me once 10 years ago and it's all I can think to do in my panic as I frantically try to think of anyone else in the universe I haven't told about my campaign yet... Grrrrr.

Hi, my name is Randi, and I'm an H&T-obsessed addict. Thanks for being my support group.


----------



## lincolnjcole

RK said:


> You know what gives me freakish amounts panic? Not snakes, or math tests, or an impending sense of doom that the world could end at any moment - nope, for me those things don't incite sweaty palms and an inability to breathe in steady rhythm... Instead, it's falling off the H&T list.
> 
> The irrational thing is, many people in the past have been chosen without a perfect H&T record. I know this to be a FACT. I know some authors have been chosen without much H&T time at all. So why do I freak out over it EVERY TIME I can't find my book in that top row?! One minute I have no orange tag, and 30 seconds later I'm emailing/cyber stalking/PM'ing every ex-boyfriend I've ever had, begging them to click my link just because they loved me once 10 years ago and it's all I can think to do in my panic as I frantically try to think of anyone else in the universe I haven't told about my campaign yet... Grrrrr.
> 
> Hi, my name is Randi, and I'm an H&T-obsessed addict. Thanks for being my support group.


Haha.

Welcome, Randi. There is no judgment here. We all know the strife of addictions. I've been checking my review/ranking on The Everett Exorcism every 5-10 minutes this morning (14 reviews and counting on launch day!) and it's driving me insane lol. I have gotten nothing productive done at all!


----------



## sskkoo1

RK said:


> You know what gives me freakish amounts panic? Not snakes, or math tests, or an impending sense of doom that the world could end at any moment - nope, for me those things don't incite sweaty palms and an inability to breathe in steady rhythm... Instead, it's falling off the H&T list.
> 
> The irrational thing is, many people in the past have been chosen without a perfect H&T record. I know this to be a FACT. I know some authors have been chosen without much H&T time at all. So why do I freak out over it EVERY TIME I can't find my book in that top row?! One minute I have no orange tag, and 30 seconds later I'm emailing/cyber stalking/PM'ing every ex-boyfriend I've ever had, begging them to click my link just because they loved me once 10 years ago and it's all I can think to do in my panic as I frantically try to think of anyone else in the universe I haven't told about my campaign yet... Grrrrr.
> 
> Hi, my name is Randi, and I'm an H&T-obsessed addict. Thanks for being my support group.


Ha, don't sweat it. My book hit H&T for the first time last night after 21 days. I spent 8 hours on H&T and woke up to see it kicked off. I just can't wait for the campaign to end already so I can get back to concentrating on things I actually enjoy like reading and writing. The editors will pick what they like, the campaign means little to almost nothing.


----------



## AnthonyRobinson13

RK said:


> You know what gives me freakish amounts panic? Not snakes, or math tests, or an impending sense of doom that the world could end at any moment - nope, for me those things don't incite sweaty palms and an inability to breathe in steady rhythm... Instead, it's falling off the H&T list.
> 
> The irrational thing is, many people in the past have been chosen without a perfect H&T record. I know this to be a FACT. I know some authors have been chosen without much H&T time at all. So why do I freak out over it EVERY TIME I can't find my book in that top row?! One minute I have no orange tag, and 30 seconds later I'm emailing/cyber stalking/PM'ing every ex-boyfriend I've ever had, begging them to click my link just because they loved me once 10 years ago and it's all I can think to do in my panic as I frantically try to think of anyone else in the universe I haven't told about my campaign yet... Grrrrr.
> 
> Hi, my name is Randi, and I'm an H&T-obsessed addict. Thanks for being my support group.


Impending nuclear war... not a problem. That damn H&T list though!

I'm still trying just to get on the list for even just one hour. This is my first campaign after all. You sound like you've run many.

Link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/31YCRED0M6E0H


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Nominated George and Rise and Fall of Jane. Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

What's normal for page views seems to have gone steadily upward. I imagine what's normal for Hot and Trending has done the same, making it harder and harder to stay on.


----------



## corrieg

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Nominated George and Rise and Fall of Jane. Good luck!


Thanks! Im starting to get my Ending Soon/kboards boost and...well, its pretty fun! &#128514;&#128556;&#128525;


----------



## Alan Felyk

RK said:


> You know what gives me freakish amounts panic? Not snakes, or math tests, or an impending sense of doom that the world could end at any moment - nope, for me those things don't incite sweaty palms and an inability to breathe in steady rhythm... Instead, it's falling off the H&T list.
> 
> The irrational thing is, many people in the past have been chosen without a perfect H&T record. I know this to be a FACT. I know some authors have been chosen without much H&T time at all. So why do I freak out over it EVERY TIME I can't find my book in that top row?! One minute I have no orange tag, and 30 seconds later I'm emailing/cyber stalking/PM'ing every ex-boyfriend I've ever had, begging them to click my link just because they loved me once 10 years ago and it's all I can think to do in my panic as I frantically try to think of anyone else in the universe I haven't told about my campaign yet... Grrrrr.
> 
> Hi, my name is Randi, and I'm an H&T-obsessed addict. Thanks for being my support group.


Randi, I always thought it odd that campaigns are tracked hourly. But I think there's more to it than comparing nominations and possibly page views every hour. There have to be other factors that determine whether your book was in the top 12 between 3 and 4 a.m., and that's where the algorithms come into play. I don't think that trying to rustle up more votes when your book drops off H&T is abnormal. I think most of us respond that way. As I write this, your book is back on H&T and mine has dropped off. So those ex-boyfriends are coming through for you, and my Twitter friends apparently think their 9-to-5 jobs supersede my campaign. Deadbeats, I tell you. Deadbeats.


----------



## RachelWollaston

I thought I was doing well until today. It seems to me that, once you drop off h&t, it’s very hard to crawl back up again!


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

I thought I was doing well until today. It seems to me that, once you drop off h&t, it’s very hard to crawl back up again!


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## sskkoo1

Hot and Trending can suck on a lemon!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Oh, my goodness!  Just think what a different experience this would be if there were no H&T list!


----------



## TheJackDublin

lincolnjcole said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> The Everett Exorcism went officially live this morning. Up to 4 reviews so far and starting to push it on social media and other places.
> 
> It's exciting/terrifying since so much is going into this launch! I've also been updating my blog post about it (in my signature) and I'll keep updating it at least through the end of the week with results!


Best success, especially through the Halloween week! You have loads of pub lined up for an end of the year run

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelWollaston

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oh, my goodness! Just think what a different experience this would be if there were no H&T list!


I think I'd like to see that!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Carey Lewis

Hi Guys!

I'm into the breech once more. Would you mind adding me to the list Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35G5QEVY94BZB


----------



## RachelWollaston

Carey Lewis said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm into the breech once more. Would you mind adding me to the list Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35G5QEVY94BZB


Looks good! Best of luck!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Steve Vernon

Carey Lewis said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm into the breech once more. Would you mind adding me to the list Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35G5QEVY94BZB


Alert the media! Carey's wearing breeches...


----------



## Carey Lewis

Steve Vernon said:


> Alert the media! Carey's wearing breeches...


Thought it was time to get out of the pantaloons


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Wednesday. First breakfast, then some writing, then I need to hop the bus and head to a sleep clinic. Apnea has been messing my nights up. Then I hop the bus and head to work for an evening shift. In the words of Benjamin Franklin - "Fatigue is the best pillow."

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
5 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
5 days left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
8 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
8 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
9 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
10 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
12 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
15 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
18 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
22 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
22 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
23 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
23 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
25 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
25 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
29 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
29 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_When nothing goes right, go left!_


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> What's normal for page views seems to have gone steadily upward. I imagine what's normal for Hot and Trending has done the same, make it harder and harder to stay on.


Yes, definitely. I've been comparing my run last year to this one, and while I had 199 page views yesterday, I didn't get on H and T at all. Last year I could get on with almost half that. Oh well, I have to keep reminding myself that H and T doesn't matter so much as whether editors like your book, but it's hard!


----------



## Used To Be BH

My new campaign is now live. Steve, can you add me when you get the chance? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9BZI0N067TXP Thanks!

Speaking of Hot and Trending, you'd expect views to be low when a campaign went live because most people in the Western hemisphere would be asleep. (I know there are a number of international scouters, but I get the impression quite a big chunk are in the US). Anyway, I seem to remember in the past that some books started out in H & T. I notice none of the debuts have now.

I told myself I was going to do this campaign in a more relaxed way--yet here I am, staring at the computer screen at 5:20 AM Pacific time. And why am I fretting about H & T? None of my promotional stuff even goes live until 9 AM.

I did get one unfortunate surprise. I've used copromote quite successfully in the past--great way to get social media sharing. However, since I haven't had a new release in so long, it's been months since I checked out the site. Well, today I took a look in preparation to share my FB and Twitter posts on the new campaign--and copromote is gone! Apparently, it just stopped working way back in May. Millions of my accumulated credits gone! There are some interesting alternatives out there, but I have to start from scratch with them.

On the plus side, thanks to all of Lincoln's useful information, I have my promos booked, though I think I haven't heard back on a couple yet. In contrast to last year, when I was scrambling around after the campaign went live, this time I did the booking yesterday to make sure I got space. Every promoter had an opening, and they spread out nicely.

I also got my newsletter ready yesterday. I didn't send yet because my subscribers tend to want to click the links right away if they're going to. Even if I include information on when a link goes live, they either click it as soon as they open the email, or, seeing it isn't live, ignore it. Click-through is far better if they can do it right away.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> After more than a year, my second campaign is going live in two days.
> 
> I think the KS people must work weekends. I submitted on Saturday and was told the campaign was approved today about around 6 AM. (The reference to business days led me to believe I wouldn't get such a fast response.


Good Luck Bill! This is second go round for both of us! Ciao Dan


----------



## Used To Be BH

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Good Luck Bill! This is second go round for both of us! Ciao Dan


Thanks! I'll need it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm into the breech once more. Would you mind adding me to the list Steve? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/35G5QEVY94BZB


Didn't your first campaign and mine run at pretty much the same time? Now your third and my second are doing the same thing. Interesting coincidence!

I really like the cover of you new one, by the way. It's evocative, and it fits the description very well. I always check out the titles in this thread anyway, but yours would have been one that caught my eye regardless.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Bill Hiatt said:


> Didn't your first campaign and mine run at pretty much the same time? Now your third and my second are doing the same thing. Interesting coincidence!
> 
> I really like the cover of you new one, by the way. It's evocative, and it fits the description very well. I always check out the titles in this thread anyway, but yours would have been one that caught my eye regardless.


Yeah, after I got the email saying my campaign would be live in two days, I saw a message from you saying yours was going live at the same time. Definitely a weird coincidence considering how long I've been sitting on the book!

And thank you so much for your comments on the cover. I make them myself so it's nice to know all the learning and practice is paying off. I knew almost nothing about Photoshop starting off so I'm glad to hear I'm making progress 

Your excerpt is great by the way. It's got my vote when it nears the end.


----------



## RK

AnthonyRobinson13 said:


> Impending nuclear war... not a problem. That damn H&T list though!
> 
> I'm still trying just to get on the list for even just one hour. This is my first campaign after all. You sound like you've run many.


Sadly this is only my second campaign - I am just good at agonizing and overanalyzing like a pro, lol. The crutch I seem to have is comparing everything to my first campaign (where I stayed on H&T with a mere 9 views one day!) vs falling off H&T now on days where I've had 500 views. My goal this campaign was for it to be bigger/better than my last (just so I know I'm giving it my all) but the numbers make it hard for me to compare my efforts when the results don't match up with my last run (further proof that I need to just let my H&T obsession go, right?!) Lol. I'm a hot mess. Upward and onward - I know much of this is beyond my control (hands down the most frustrating part for me). I just hating wanting something SOOOOO bad - and realizing there is only so much I can do to make it happen. Gah.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> On the plus side, thanks to all of Lincoln's useful information, I have my promos booked, though I think I haven't heard back on a couple yet. In contrast to last year, when I was scrambling around after the campaign went live, this time I did the booking yesterday to make sure I got space. Every promoter had an opening, and they spread out nicely.


Already got you nominated! Good luck with your campaign! You're old-hat at this now, and your book looks amazing!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve- sleep well!  I hope you get the Apnea thing figured out.  It's no fun.

Carey- Good looking campaign and I love the cover.

Dan and Bill- welcome back to hell!

You know, for some time now I have thought KS has tweaked the H&T algorithm specifically so that books have more trouble getting on the first couple of days.  Ghost in the Park started out with three days in the 400-500 range and zero H&T hours, and the list at the time was short.  I wonder sometimes if they've added a minimum nominations needed to get on the list at all.


----------



## KitSarge

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You know, for some time now I have thought KS has tweaked the H&T algorithm specifically so that books have more trouble getting on the first couple of days. Ghost in the Park started out with three days in the 400-500 range and zero H&T hours, and the list at the time was short. I wonder sometimes if they've added a minimum nominations needed to get on the list at all.


Interesting hypothesis, Julianne. Did you find it easier to get on H and T as your campaign continued?


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Dan and Bill- welcome back to hell!
> 
> You know, for some time now I have thought KS has tweaked the H&T algorithm specifically so that books have more trouble getting on the first couple of days. Ghost in the Park started out with three days in the 400-500 range and zero H&T hours, and the list at the time was short. I wonder sometimes if they've added a minimum nominations needed to get on the list at all.


Not quite Hell. A little more like Purgatory, maybe. I swore I wouldn't keep refreshing the page to look for the Hot and Trending tag, and here I am doing exactly that!

You could well be right about the algorithm, though I'm not sure what the motivation would be for that, particularly since the stats don't determine selection. If the KS folks want authors to keep encouraging people to visit the site, you'd think they wouldn't make it harder for those same authors to feel a sense of progress. Maybe they thought new books were already visible enough? Weird...


----------



## Paranorma1

Top three nominated! The last KS selections were Oct. 8? Yeesh!

I've been off the boards for a while now. In the weeds since my KS campaign ended. I decided to have my cover redesigned -- then had a massive panic attack after placing the order on Fiverr. I'm expecting a draft back by tonight, but I'm not altogether hopeful, considering the pictures I found on the designer's preferred stock site weren't exactly what I was hoping for. Maybe the designer can perform a miracle. If not, I may eat the cost and stick with my original. Briefly flirted with the idea of a print book before deciding that it's just too much of a headache for not that much return.

Question: does anyone have an e-mail list they've generated through their website provider? I was looking at Weebly's "Promote" tool since I've never made use of it and discovered that you need to list a _physical_ address that gets sent out with every promotional e-mail.  I'm not a "business," and I have serious reservations about giving out my home address to anyone who decides to sign up. Is this the case with services like MailChimp, etc.? (I assume services like MailChimp also have an easy opt-out for people who have decided they don't want to be subscribed.) Ultimately, I'm just really not a fan of giving out a lot of personal info online, particularly after the Equifax debacle. Plus, I would prefer that only people who really want to receive e-mails get them.

Any wisdom is appreciated, and seeing as there's a lot of wisdom to go around on this thread, I figured I'd ask!

CJ


----------



## Used To Be BH

Paranorma1 said:


> Top three nominated! The last KS selections were Oct. 8? Yeesh!
> 
> I've been off the boards for a while now. In the weeds since my KS campaign ended. I decided to have my cover redesigned -- then had a massive panic attack after placing the order on Fiverr. I'm expecting a draft back by tonight, but I'm not altogether hopeful, considering the pictures I found on the designer's preferred stock site weren't exactly what I was hoping for. Maybe the designer can perform a miracle. If not, I may eat the cost and stick with my original. Briefly flirted with the idea of a print book before deciding that it's just too much of a headache for not that much return.
> 
> Question: does anyone have an e-mail list they've generated through their website provider? I was looking at Weebly's "Promote" tool since I've never made use of it and discovered that you need to list a _physical_ address that gets sent out with every promotional e-mail.  I'm not a "business," and I have serious reservations about giving out my home address to anyone who decides to sign up. Is this the case with services like MailChimp, etc.? (I assume services like MailChimp also have an easy opt-out for people who have decided they don't want to be subscribed.) Ultimately, I'm just really not a fan of giving out a lot of personal info online, particularly after the Equifax debacle. Plus, I would prefer that only people who really want to receive e-mails get them.
> 
> Any wisdom is appreciated, and seeing as there's a lot of wisdom to go around on this thread, I figured I'd ask!
> 
> CJ


Yes, Mailchimp does the same thing, and I believe others do as well. According to Mailchimp, it's a legal issue. There's a stipulation in one of the antispam laws that emails of the type we'd send have to include a physical address.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Paranorma1 said:


> Briefly flirted with the idea of a print book before deciding that it's just too much of a headache for not that much return.


If I might offer a suggestion, paperbacks aren't a bad thing to do as time permits.

It's true that most indie sales are ebooks, but there are psychological factors to consider. A number of people have theorized that having a print book creates an impression of greater legitimacy. I've seen that occasionally. Some readers want to see that paperback listed even if they go ahead and order the ebook. It's hard to quantify, but I would guess you might lose a few sales in that way.

Also, paperbacks make good visual advertising. If you're having company, you can subtly place one in a spot they'll notice. (I don't try to sell to people I know. I don't even mention my writing--unless they bring it up. Having them stumble upon a book is one way to stimulate that conversation. People who aren't readers or who don't like the genre probably won't engage, but someone in your target audience will. That's just one example.)

Even better, they make good giveaway items. Amazon giveaways are a nice way to spread more of them around in the world, where they can be visual advertising in other people's hands or peering out of other people's bookcases. Note that you can do giveaways with ebooks, but in my experience an ebook giveaway produces only a fraction of the interest. Prize winners want paper.

Yes, your cover designer needs to do some additional work. Yes, doing the inside involves some fiddly formatting, though I think most people could learn to do it. If you don't want to invest in Vellum Print, you can create an acceptable interior right in Word. I've created a Word template so that I'm basically creating the paperback format as I type. Once the final draft is finished, I check for anomalies, tweak a little, and I'm done.


----------



## ID Johnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Top three nominated! The last KS selections were Oct. 8? Yeesh!
> 
> I've been off the boards for a while now. In the weeds since my KS campaign ended. I decided to have my cover redesigned -- then had a massive panic attack after placing the order on Fiverr. I'm expecting a draft back by tonight, but I'm not altogether hopeful, considering the pictures I found on the designer's preferred stock site weren't exactly what I was hoping for. Maybe the designer can perform a miracle. If not, I may eat the cost and stick with my original. Briefly flirted with the idea of a print book before deciding that it's just too much of a headache for not that much return.
> 
> Question: does anyone have an e-mail list they've generated through their website provider? I was looking at Weebly's "Promote" tool since I've never made use of it and discovered that you need to list a _physical_ address that gets sent out with every promotional e-mail.  I'm not a "business," and I have serious reservations about giving out my home address to anyone who decides to sign up. Is this the case with services like MailChimp, etc.? (I assume services like MailChimp also have an easy opt-out for people who have decided they don't want to be subscribed.) Ultimately, I'm just really not a fan of giving out a lot of personal info online, particularly after the Equifax debacle. Plus, I would prefer that only people who really want to receive e-mails get them.
> 
> Any wisdom is appreciated, and seeing as there's a lot of wisdom to go around on this thread, I figured I'd ask!
> 
> CJ


As to the paperback issue, totally agree with what Bill said. Also, Reedsy will give you a PDF version for free that you can use for your paperback. It saves a ton of formatting time. The only thing I don't like about it is they don't start chapters on the right page every time, but I only sell a handful of paperbacks every year, so it doesn't bother me too much. I used to go in and add the table of contents with the page numbers and all of that jazz by myself (change the paper size, look for widows and orphans, blah, blah, blah) but Reedsy's version does all of that and it looks nice. It only took me about ten minutes to set up my paperback last night once I had my PDF and I used the cover I already had for _Prelude_, just added a full color back cover.
I use my own address for my newsletter, and I don't think anyone even notices it. It's down in the very bottom in pretty small type. If you're thinking of setting up a newsletter (which you really should!) I highly recommend you use Instafreebie as well. There's lots of discussion on this board about it. It's helped me grow my list tremendously. Best of luck!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

I think I'm seeing evidence of Julianne's theory that there is a relatively high minimum for H & T. Didn't there used to be 20 every hour? There are only fourteen at the moment. That would suggest it isn't the highest 20 but the highest books that pass a certain minimum level.

Not only that, but the H & T books fit neatly into two categories: books in the first week (but not the first couple of days), and books in the last week. Last year around this time, there were almost always a few books that overcame the mid-campaign slump.

Of course, it really doesn't matter--or so I keep telling myself. Why, then, am I still hanging around online?


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think I'm seeing evidence of Julianne's theory that there is a relatively high minimum for H & T. Didn't there used to be 20 every hour? There are only fourteen at the moment. That would suggest it isn't the highest 20 but the highest books that pass a certain minimum level.


Ahh, that explains why I only saw 13 yesterday. Must go check my campaign stats again. 
Bill, did you mean to leave your book list off from the bottom of the page? I'm just asking because I checked the box to have my author page at the bottom (instead of the dreaded H and T) but it didn't show up at first. I had to e-mail KS to get it fixed.

Love that cover as well!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Ahh, that explains why I only saw 13 yesterday. Must go check my campaign stats again.
> Bill, did you mean to leave your book list off from the bottom of the page? I'm just asking because I checked the box to have my author page at the bottom (instead of the dreaded H and T) but it didn't show up at first. I had to e-mail KS to get it fixed.
> 
> Love that cover as well!


No, I didn't mean to do it. That's actually something a KS rep noticed and said he fixed. I'm guessing there's a glitch. I just emailed again. Good catch!

I'm glad you like the cover. It was done by Julie Nicholls, whom you may recall was finishing a KS campaign last year about the time we started. She's since gone into full-time cover design.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Maybe the drop from twenty to thirteen or fourteen reflects a smaller number of books. I didn't count them all, but the ending soon section looks sparse compared to what it was a year ago--or am I wrong?

I'm sure there are as many people looking to get published. Maybe the low acceptance rates have discouraged some from even trying, or perhaps Amazon is just advertising less. I could imagine the number of manuscripts might have become burdensome.

There I go again, engaged in the same fruitless speculation.


----------



## Paranorma1

Bill Hiatt said:


> If I might offer a suggestion, paperbacks aren't a bad thing to do as time permits.
> 
> It's true that most indie sales are ebooks, but there are psychological factors to consider. A number of people have theorized that having a print book creates an impression of greater legitimacy. I've seen that occasionally. Some readers want to see that paperback listed even if they go ahead and order the ebook. It's hard to quantify, but I would guess you might lose a few sales in that way.
> 
> Also, paperbacks make good visual advertising. If you're having company, you can subtly place one in a spot they'll notice. (I don't try to sell to people I know. I don't even mention my writing--unless they bring it up. Having them stumble upon a book is one way to stimulate that conversation. People who aren't readers or who don't like the genre probably won't engage, but someone in your target audience will. That's just one example.)
> 
> Even better, they make good giveaway items. Amazon giveaways are a nice way to spread more of them around in the world, where they can be visual advertising in other people's hands or peering out of other people's bookcases. Note that you can do giveaways with ebooks, but in my experience an ebook giveaway produces only a fraction of the interest. Prize winners want paper.
> 
> Yes, your cover designer needs to do some additional work. Yes, doing the inside involves some fiddly formatting, though I think most people could learn to do it. If you don't want to invest in Vellum Print, you can create an acceptable interior right in Word. I've created a Word template so that I'm basically creating the paperback format as I type. Once the final draft is finished, I check for anomalies, tweak a little, and I'm done.


Bill & ID,

Thank you both for the feedback! This is why I love this thread. Last night, while I was obsessing over trying to put together a passable print file to upload into KDP using only Microsoft Word and Amazon's template for print books, my husband (who's in finance) said: "Why bother! Nobody reads print books anymore!" For the most part, I think I was just driving him nuts with my screaming and threatening to hurl my computer out a window -- and he wanted the insanity to stop. 

That said, I'm going to check into Vellum Press and MailChimp. I have a blog (rarely used -- it only goes into high gear when I'm preparing to launch), which links to Twitter and FB (which I never use). The more automation, the better for me. Unfortunately, though, I am a technophobe, so my head tends to explode every time I try to expand my reach. Just looking into the promotional tools available through Weebly (which has now thankfully enabled SSL on my site) gave me a headache.

A little less than four hours (I hope) until I get my Fiverr cover draft back. If that goes well, maybe the designer can tack on a print cover after I've figured out my interior. We'll see. I'm sure Fiverr designers are not fond of dealing with neurotic writers (me!) who can't figure out their cover specs!

Bill, I've got _Haunted by the Devil_ saved -- good luck with your campaign! I'm glad to be out for the moment. Not running a campaign is one less thing to worry about!

CJ


----------



## Paranorma1

ID Johnson said:


> As to the paperback issue, totally agree with what Bill said. Also, Reedsy will give you a PDF version for free that you can use for your paperback. It saves a ton of formatting time. The only thing I don't like about it is they don't start chapters on the right page every time, but I only sell a handful of paperbacks every year, so it doesn't bother me too much. I used to go in and add the table of contents with the page numbers and all of that jazz by myself (change the paper size, look for widows and orphans, blah, blah, blah) but Reedsy's version does all of that and it looks nice. It only took me about ten minutes to set up my paperback last night once I had my PDF and I used the cover I already had for _Prelude_, just added a full color back cover.
> I use my own address for my newsletter, and I don't think anyone even notices it. It's down in the very bottom in pretty small type. If you're thinking of setting up a newsletter (which you really should!) I highly recommend you use Instafreebie as well. There's lots of discussion on this board about it. It's helped me grow my list tremendously. Best of luck!!


Sorry -- I'm a bit scattered today. (Who am I kidding? I've been scattered since my KS campaign started in September!)

ID, is there anything you do to incentivize readers into signing up for your newsletter? I've had a handful of people who signed up on my website to receive e-mails, but I haven't done anything so far. Didn't you say a while back how you built up your newsletter/mailing list -- or am I imagining it?

I've seen a bunch of blog posts and articles saying: "Give your audience a reason to sign up!" Do you offer a free copy of a first-in-a-series, short stories, etc.? If you send out things like that, what formats do you use? PDF? MOBI?

All right. Back to fretting and _trying_ to get my ducks in a row!

Thanks!
CJ


----------



## ID Johnson

Paranorma1 said:


> Sorry -- I'm a bit scattered today. (Who am I kidding? I've been scattered since my KS campaign started in September!)
> 
> ID, is there anything you do to incentivize readers into signing up for your newsletter? I've had a handful of people who signed up on my website to receive e-mails, but I haven't done anything so far. Didn't you say a while back how you built up your newsletter/mailing list -- or am I imagining it?
> 
> I've seen a bunch of blog posts and articles saying: "Give your audience a reason to sign up!" Do you offer a free copy of a first-in-a-series, short stories, etc.? If you send out things like that, what formats do you use? PDF? MOBI?
> 
> All right. Back to fretting and _trying_ to get my ducks in a row!
> 
> Thanks!
> CJ


I use Instafreebie for most of my signups. I have two novelettes on there, one for my main series and one that is a side story from my first KS campaign. I also have two previews and a full-length novel on there. I do at least one group giveaway a month, and Instafreebie has made it super easy to sign up for those now because they have landing pages and signups directly on Instafreebie. It used to be up to the organizer to create a landing page and a sign up form. You can try it for free for a month to see if you like it. If you don't do the giveaways you probably won't get as much out of it. Also, I don't get as many sign ups for my previews as I do the independent stories I wrote just to give away, but I do get some. I know Lincoln has a lot more information about Instafreebie. I've done some of the group giveaways he's organized and gotten a lot of signups from those. I use Reedsy to make an ePub and load that onto Instafreebie, and Instafreebie makes a PDF and mobi available if that's what people prefer. Let me know if you have any more specific questions. You can message me if you'd like.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

KitSarge said:


> Interesting hypothesis, Julianne. Did you find it easier to get on H and T as your campaign continued?


With Ghost 1, absolutely. After that first few days, I had days when I had less than 100 page views but still in H&T 24 hours. Now with Ghost 2, I had little H&T throughout. And of course, page views aren't the same as noms, but they never have been.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Not quite Hell. A little more like Purgatory, maybe. I swore I wouldn't keep refreshing the page to look for the Hot and Trending tag, and here I am doing exactly that!
> 
> You could well be right about the algorithm, though I'm not sure what the motivation would be for that, particularly since the stats don't determine selection. If the KS folks want authors to keep encouraging people to visit the site, you'd think they wouldn't make it harder for those same authors to feel a sense of progress. Maybe they thought new books were already visible enough? Weird...


There's always the chance I'm falling into the very human failing of looking for patterns in chaos.  It's just odd to have a great day page view wise, and no H&T.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, Mailchimp does the same thing, and I believe others do as well. According to Mailchimp, it's a legal issue. There's a stipulation in one of the antispam laws that emails of the type we'd send have to include a physical address.


Yes, if one is sending an email newsletter in the United States, one must include a physical address. It's part of the laws against spam and mail fraud. Some folks will tell you just to get a "virtual" P O Box, but that does not comply with the law.

I found out that USPS PO boxes can be quite cheap if one is willing to use their website to shop around. My P O Box is for a neighboring tiny town and it only costs $40 a year, which is dirt cheap.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Well, I did it!  I just couldn't stand Carey, Kit, Bill, and Dan having all the fun without me.   I hit the submit button on Crucible Station.  It should be live in a couple of days.


----------



## XCulletto

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I did it! I just couldn't stand Carey, Kit, Bill, and Dan having all the fun without me.  I hit the submit button on Crucible Station. It should be live in a couple of days.


How exciting! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## XCulletto

It looks like the dry spell is over, with KS selecting "The Case of the Purloined Pyramid". Glad they've found something they like, but I'm pretty certain this book ended its campaign after mine, which leads me to assume they've likely passed over it. I think every book selected in October was notified within 2 days. Wish they'd send out the rejections sooner rather than later. Or maybe just send the notices out the same order of the campaign starts, so you know better when to expect it... 
Feeling a little dejected--going to call it a day.


----------



## Kimjwest

XCulletto said:


> It looks like the dry spell is over, with KS selecting "The Case of the Purloined Pyramid". Glad they've found something they like, but I'm pretty certain this book ended its campaign after mine, which leads me to assume they've likely passed over it. I think every book selected in October was notified within 2 days. Wish they'd send out the rejections sooner rather than later. Or maybe just send the notices out the same order of the campaign starts, so you know better when to expect it...
> Feeling a little dejected--going to call it a day.


s

I got my rejection on the 14th day. I suspected that they wanted to give the appearance of actually considering my book. If the gave swift rejections we might think they never even bothered. Alternatively, perhaps they have layers Of considerations and Level 1 is where most books get picked. Then at level 2 it goes to another group who try to figure out if those that didn't make Level one could be salvaged.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kimjwest said:


> s
> 
> I got my rejection on the 14th day. I suspected that they wanted to give the appearance of actually considering my book. If the gave swift rejections we might think they never even bothered. Alternatively, perhaps they have layers Of considerations and Level 1 is where most books get picked. Then at level 2 it goes to another group who try to figure out if those that didn't make Level one could be salvaged.


Also keep in mind there's more than one person reading this. Editor A might have more on their plate than editor B or C or Q. (I really don't know how many their are.) There have certainly been books that got that Yes on the 14th day as well as those who have gotten a No within a couple days, like me!  It's always hard to wait, but it remains faster than most publishers. Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## Alliescribbler

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Also keep in mind there's more than one person reading this. Editor A might have more on their plate than editor B or C or Q. (I really don't know how many their are.) There have certainly been books that got that Yes on the 14th day as well as those who have gotten a No within a couple days, like me!  It's always hard to wait, but it remains faster than most publishers. Never give up, never surrender!


Even while my book is in KS I am planning my own launch about a month after the campaign finishes, assuming I will not be successful. If they keep me waiting 14 days and then come back with a 'yes' that will be a pretty hard train to stop!
Good luck with your new submission, Julianne


----------



## Alliescribbler

I am on day 8 of my campaign for Tall Chimneys. So far I have 2.5k page views and have been in Hot and Trending 35 hours. How does this compare with the rest of you? Hope you don't mind my asking.


----------



## KitSarge

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I did it! I just couldn't stand Carey, Kit, Bill, and Dan having all the fun without me.  I hit the submit button on Crucible Station. It should be live in a couple of days.


LOL- welcome to obsession again! Good luck with you campaign- I'll bring the pumpkin pie and cranberry wine for the waiting room!


----------



## KitSarge

Alliescribbler said:


> I am on day 8 of my campaign for Tall Chimneys. So far I have 2.5k page views and have been in Hot and Trending 35 hours. How does this compare with the rest of you? Hope you don't mind my asking.


Day 8- 2,013 page views and H and T 47 hours. The last two days I didn't quite hit 200 page views and I wasn't on the H and T at all. Starting to think 200 is the magic number to be able to get on H and T.


----------



## RachelWollaston

I timed this campaign really badly. I’m on holiday now until 31st, so won’t be able to do much in the way of advertising!


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## lincolnjcole

RachelWollaston said:


> I timed this campaign really badly. I'm on holiday now until 31st, so won't be able to do much in the way of advertising!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Might be for the best just so you don't end up thinking about it too much!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> I timed this campaign really badly. I'm on holiday now until 31st, so won't be able to do much in the way of advertising!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


And yet I noticed you were in Hot and Trending for at least some time yesterday. Even without ads, a lot of people are liking your book!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I did it! I just couldn't stand Carey, Kit, Bill, and Dan having all the fun without me.  I hit the submit button on Crucible Station. It should be live in a couple of days.


I'd say "Welcome back!" but you never really left.


----------



## Used To Be BH

My Day 1 stats are interesting: 654 page views, five hours in Hot and Trending. Day 1 last time was 131 page views and six hours in Hot and Trending. Clearly, it must be harder to get into Hot and Trending, though whether because it is now only 13 books instead of 20 or because the algorithm is different is hard to say. 

With the campaign starting at 12 AM EDT (9 PM Pacific), it's pretty tough to be in Hot and Trending much on the first day because it's hard to mobilize much promotion that early, and a large part of the US audience is asleep during the first few hours.

The traffic was 53% internal, 47% external--not a surprise, since most of my promos don't formally start until later. I did start advertising on FB in the afternoon, but only four visits so far. My tweet (which I didn't bother to promote), got one hit.

So where is all that external traffic come from? To no great surprise, one of Lincoln's suggestions. He recommended a Gleam giveaway as a way to create buzz. Total first-day Gleam views of the campaign page: 257! That was the single biggest traffic source. Takeaway for me: Gleam seems to convert better than Rafflecopter, which I used last year. I got 255 hits from Rafflecopter--for the whole campaign! Even including the 44 hits from the contest page on my website, it looks as if Gleam is going to work better. I'm not sure why, but the conversion rate appears to be higher. (To be fair, though, I can' really get conversion stats for old campaigns in Rafflecopter.

Direct traffic was only 17. The next biggest traffic source was, to no one's great surprise, Kboards (what a supportive group!), followed by Author Shout, which was just getting started.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

The Kindle Scout Campaign for Barrier Rip kicked off today. Check it out! Thanks to everyone for your help and thanks in advance if you nominate it 
http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K532LKVSQ8JG


----------



## lincolnjcole

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> The Kindle Scout Campaign for Barrier Rip kicked off today. Check it out! Thanks to everyone for your help and thanks in advance if you nominate it
> http://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K532LKVSQ8JG


Congrats and welcome! Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> Maybe the drop from twenty to thirteen or fourteen reflects a smaller number of books. I didn't count them all, but the ending soon section looks sparse compared to what it was a year ago--or am I wrong?
> 
> I'm sure there are as many people looking to get published. Maybe the low acceptance rates have discouraged some from even trying, or perhaps Amazon is just advertising less. I could imagine the number of manuscripts might have become burdensome.
> 
> There I go again, engaged in the same fruitless speculation.


Hi Bill
Yes this time around a lot of veterans in the mix.

I also noticed the lower number of books being submitted. it probably is related to the low acceptance rate, which if the number of books chosen stays the same, will rise!

In any event, I have thus far kept to my promise and check stats in the morning only and don't fret about them. No H&T for first three days but now in for last two and all with limited promo.
Good Luck to all, Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Alliescribbler said:


> I am on day 8 of my campaign for Tall Chimneys. So far I have 2.5k page views and have been in Hot and Trending 35 hours. How does this compare with the rest of you? Hope you don't mind my asking.


Hi 
Five days in 2.2 views 37 hrs in H&T Don't fret over stats. Use K&S to help launch your books Good Luck Dan


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Thursday.

I just got back from the sleep lab. I had a kit that I wore last night to monitor my sleeping. I looked like a Borg out of Star Trek. My wife said I hit notes with my snoring last night that could have woken Pavarotti out of his grave.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
4 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
4 days left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
7 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
7 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
8 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
9 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
11 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
14 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
17 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
21 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
21 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
21 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
22 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
22 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
24 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
24 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
28 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
28 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
29 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_When nothing goes right, go left!_


----------



## Tim McGregor

Alliescribbler said:


> I am on day 8 of my campaign for Tall Chimneys. So far I have 2.5k page views and have been in Hot and Trending 35 hours. How does this compare with the rest of you? Hope you don't mind my asking.


For comparison, I'm on day 6 with Just Like Jesse James. So far I have 2.8K page views and zero hours in H&T. No idea what it takes to get on the H&T list. Time to start thinking about launch day once this is over.


----------



## Arches

lincolnjcole said:


> Might be for the best just so you don't end up thinking about it too much!


A vacation would help a lot of folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Tim McGregor said:


> For comparison, I'm on day 6 with Just Like Jesse James. So far I have 2.8K page views and zero hours in H&T. No idea what it takes to get on the H&T list. Time to start thinking about launch day once this is over.


If it helps, the stats don't really determine who gets selected, except maybe in borderline cases. Even if you never get H&T, that doesn't mean you won't get published. H&T is more than just page views, and we don't see the other stats which might be used. How long viewers stay on the page may be a factor. Saving the book for later or nominating almost certainly make a difference. That doesn't mean your book isn't getting nominations. It just means that perhaps other books are getting more. The ones near the end of the campaign almost always get more. People like the authors in this thread, who want to support as many people as possible, and readers looking to maximize the number of books they can get free, don't nominate a book until near the end of its run. Nominating a book early means tying up a slot so you can't nominate as many books whose campaigns end earlier.

2.8K views in six days is very good, by the way. A year ago, that was as many views as most books got *for the whole campaign*. Numbers have gotten progressively higher as time has passed, perhaps in part because more readers hang out on the KS site, but it still sounds as if you're doing well.

As you've intuited, good KS stats may not guarantee publication, but they will help your eventual launch. KS is a good way to get exposure, some of which you couldn't easily duplicate on your own.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Well, I did it! I just couldn't stand Carey, Kit, Bill, and Dan having all the fun without me.  I hit the submit button on Crucible Station. It should be live in a couple of days.


Good luck to you, Julianne!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

XCulletto said:


> It looks like the dry spell is over, with KS selecting "The Case of the Purloined Pyramid". Glad they've found something they like, but I'm pretty certain this book ended its campaign after mine, which leads me to assume they've likely passed over it. I think every book selected in October was notified within 2 days. Wish they'd send out the rejections sooner rather than later. Or maybe just send the notices out the same order of the campaign starts, so you know better when to expect it...
> Feeling a little dejected--going to call it a day.


I'm not sure if Sean is on this thread, but don't feel dejected. He is already a Kindle Press author for another book and had a very strong submission. Not that it means a whole lot based on the former Scouts that haven't been accepted on the second try (I'm still waiting to hear if I'm one of them!), but I'd say it *might* give those submissions a minuscule edge. Try not to read into the timing...


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Just an observation, but there are a lot of awesome and really strong submissions on the list. I'm saving a like a crazy person right now. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## ajitkpanicker

Hi Guys,

I'm back. No, not with a new book on kindle scout campaign but to share with you a special offer.
My last book, I think I know you...Karunya, Do I? is available at a huge discount, only at 0.75 $ 
Click and purchase...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074KXZVD1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_-vH8zbTK65J23


----------



## ajitkpanicker

RachelWollaston said:


> I timed this campaign really badly. I'm on holiday now until 31st, so won't be able to do much in the way of advertising!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Seriously, at times , nothing better than this.


----------



## corrieg

LG O'Connor said:


> Just an observation, but there are a lot of awesome and really strong submissions on the list. I'm saving a like a crazy person right now. Good luck, everyone!


For real! I'm so impressed by the whole slew of books in the last week or so. I feel kinda bad that they have such a tough crowd to compete with. George, Mike, and i seem to have a bit of a breather around us. Even considering the books not listed here- there just seems to have been a gap, as opposed to this recent great blast of books. Anyway, I'm also reading and saving.
Special shout out for Feathered- I love fantasy retellings and I really enjoyed your excerpt.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

lincolnjcole said:


> Congrats and welcome! Good luck with your campaign!


Thank you sir!


----------



## lincolnjcole

corrieg said:


> For real! I'm so impressed by the whole slew of books in the last week or so. I feel kinda bad that they have such a tough crowd to compete with. George, Mike, and i seem to have a bit of a breather around us. Even considering the books not listed here- there just seems to have been a gap, as opposed to this recent great blast of books. Anyway, I'm also reading and saving.
> Special shout out for Feathered- I love fantasy retellings and I really enjoyed your excerpt.


Yeah, lots of great looking books out there!


----------



## Paranorma1

Bill Hiatt said:


> If I might offer a suggestion, paperbacks aren't a bad thing to do as time permits.
> 
> It's true that most indie sales are ebooks, but there are psychological factors to consider. A number of people have theorized that having a print book creates an impression of greater legitimacy. I've seen that occasionally. Some readers want to see that paperback listed even if they go ahead and order the ebook. It's hard to quantify, but I would guess you might lose a few sales in that way.
> 
> Also, paperbacks make good visual advertising. If you're having company, you can subtly place one in a spot they'll notice. (I don't try to sell to people I know. I don't even mention my writing--unless they bring it up. Having them stumble upon a book is one way to stimulate that conversation. People who aren't readers or who don't like the genre probably won't engage, but someone in your target audience will. That's just one example.)
> 
> Even better, they make good giveaway items. Amazon giveaways are a nice way to spread more of them around in the world, where they can be visual advertising in other people's hands or peering out of other people's bookcases. Note that you can do giveaways with ebooks, but in my experience an ebook giveaway produces only a fraction of the interest. Prize winners want paper.
> 
> Yes, your cover designer needs to do some additional work. Yes, doing the inside involves some fiddly formatting, though I think most people could learn to do it. If you don't want to invest in Vellum Print, you can create an acceptable interior right in Word. I've created a Word template so that I'm basically creating the paperback format as I type. Once the final draft is finished, I check for anomalies, tweak a little, and I'm done.


Bill, *thank you*! Vellum Press is awesome! I nearly wept with relief when I imported my manuscript and it automatically looked fantastic. I was able to get everything together in a few hours -- at least enough to send the print specs to the designer. I can't believe how easy it was -- TOC, epigraph, Also By. It did everything for me with minimal effort. Now I wish I had known about Vellum Press for all my previous titles -- would have made my life so much easier.

Just one little snag that is proving itself unfixable. When I uploaded the digital file to Amazon, the drop cap at the beginning of _one_ chapter caused some sort of wrinkle with Amazon, resulting in a page jump -- drop cap, blank page, start of chapter.  The file looks fine on _my_ Kindle -- but Amazon's previewer insists it's messed up. I've reloaded the file to no avail. I'm convinced I have an Amazon gremlin that follows me around.

So close, yet so far away.  Now, I'll see if my print file comes back okay tonight.

Many thanks!
CJ


----------



## RachelWollaston

corrieg said:


> For real! I'm so impressed by the whole slew of books in the last week or so. I feel kinda bad that they have such a tough crowd to compete with. George, Mike, and i seem to have a bit of a breather around us. Even considering the books not listed here- there just seems to have been a gap, as opposed to this recent great blast of books. Anyway, I'm also reading and saving.
> Special shout out for Feathered- I love fantasy retellings and I really enjoyed your excerpt.


Thank you so much!! Your book looks like it's doing really well!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Tim McGregor

Bill Hiatt said:


> If it helps, the stats don't really determine who gets selected, except maybe in borderline cases. Even if you never get H&T, that doesn't mean you won't get published. H&T is more than just page views, and we don't see the other stats which might be used. How long viewers stay on the page may be a factor. Saving the book for later or nominating almost certainly make a difference. That doesn't mean your book isn't getting nominations. It just means that perhaps other books are getting more. The ones near the end of the campaign almost always get more. People like the authors in this thread, who want to support as many people as possible, and readers looking to maximize the number of books they can get free, don't nominate a book until near the end of its run. Nominating a book early means tying up a slot so you can't nominate as many books whose campaigns end earlier.
> 
> 2.8K views in six days is very good, by the way. A year ago, that was as many views as most books got *for the whole campaign*. Numbers have gotten progressively higher as time has passed, perhaps in part because more readers hang out on the KS site, but it still sounds as if you're doing well.
> 
> As you've intuited, good KS stats may not guarantee publication, but they will help your eventual launch. KS is a good way to get exposure, some of which you couldn't easily duplicate on your own.


Thanks for the clarity, Bill. That helps!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

LG O'Connor said:


> I'm not sure if Sean is on this thread, but don't feel dejected. He is already a Kindle Press author for another book and had a very strong submission. Not that it means a whole lot based on the former Scouts that haven't been accepted on the second try (I'm still waiting to hear if I'm one of them!), but I'd say it *might* give those submissions a minuscule edge. Try not to read into the timing...


It is nice to see someone get at yes! This is my first campaign and, after seeing all the rejections posted here, I was beginning to wonder ...

Thanks for the additional insight.


----------



## rikatz

I have 21 days left for The Game Players of Meridien. So far, 1.3 thousand views and only 2 hours in Hot and Trending, but from what I've read, that's actually a bit better than average.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Paranorma1 said:


> Bill, *thank you*! Vellum Press is awesome! I nearly wept with relief when I imported my manuscript and it automatically looked fantastic. I was able to get everything together in a few hours -- at least enough to send the print specs to the designer. I can't believe how easy it was -- TOC, epigraph, Also By. It did everything for me with minimal effort. Now I wish I had known about Vellum Press for all my previous titles -- would have made my life so much easier.
> 
> Just one little snag that is proving itself unfixable. When I uploaded the digital file to Amazon, the drop cap at the beginning of _one_ chapter caused some sort of wrinkle with Amazon, resulting in a page jump -- drop cap, blank page, start of chapter.  The file looks fine on _my_ Kindle -- but Amazon's previewer insists it's messed up. I've reloaded the file to no avail. I'm convinced I have an Amazon gremlin that follows me around.
> 
> So close, yet so far away.  Now, I'll see if my print file comes back okay tonight.
> 
> Many thanks!
> CJ


I'm glad that was useful.

If you contact the Vellum folks, they have very good tech support. They'll probably ask for the Vellum file and see what's up. They did that for me, though in my case it was a print file issue. It took time to fix, but they put out an update that solved the problem.

It might not be a Vellum issue, though. I'd recommend checking your source file at that point. View in show hidden characters mode. If that reveals nothing, copy the suspect part into a separate file, save as html, load it in your browser, view it in source mode, and see if there is any unusual code. Maybe compare it to another chapter opening. If you find anything unusual, you might have to delete the affected part and type it in again, but that could be the fastest way.

Another way to uncover issues is to see if the drop caps thing is unique to the mobi version. You can have Vellum generate a generic epub for you and open it in a free program that Adobe Digital Editions. Is the problem also in the epub? If yes, then it likely is a Vellum issue. If no, then it could be an issue on Amazon's end. Sometimes just reuploading will fix the issue in a case like that.

Oh, I forgot to mention that the problem could be Amazon Previewer. Try downloading the preview file and see how it looks on your device and/or app. Maybe test both if you have both. If you see no problem, it's likely just a Previewer glitch.

If none of those things work, at least not right away, remember that you can choose not to use drop caps. That too might solve the problem, at least for the moment.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Marjorie Florestal said:


> It is nice to see someone get at yes! This is my first campaign and, after seeing all the rejections posted here, I was beginning to wonder ...
> 
> Thanks for the additional insight.


Waves of rejections are creepy, but even so, KS has the highest acceptance rate of any trad publishing opportunity I've ever heard of. Even at the low end (1%), that's a far higher proportion of yes's than I'm sure any major publisher gives out, though no one knows exact figures.

The fact that KS doesn't reveal anything about its inner workings may increase anxiety, but publishers generally don't explain what they're up to.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just realized that KS could drive all of us insane if it wanted to.

How? By giving us access to page view info that updated in real time.

Think about it...


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Save me a seat!  Crucible Station goes live on the 28th.  Thanks everyone for the kind words. (And yes, I never left, lol)


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Save me a seat! Crucible Station goes live on the 28th. Thanks everyone for the kind words. (And yes, I never left, lol)


Man, You can crank them out! Good luck, Dan


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just realized that KS could drive all of us insane if it wanted to.
> 
> How? By giving us access to page view info that updated in real time.
> 
> Think about it...


Hahaha!! That would drive me mental!! I'd be staring at the screen all day trying to figure out what it all means!!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Alan Felyk

Alliescribbler said:


> I am on day 8 of my campaign for Tall Chimneys. So far I have 2.5k page views and have been in Hot and Trending 35 hours. How does this compare with the rest of you? Hope you don't mind my asking.


We're running in parallel in terms of our day count. I'm at 137 hours in H&T with 4.9K page views after 8 days. I spent only 8 hours in H&T yesterday despite 500 page views. All we can do is to keep pedaling, Allie.


----------



## Alan Felyk

WasAnn said:


> What are everyone's thoughts regarding running a campaign over the holidays? Normally, I wouldn't release a book during that time frame, but rather wait until well after. Is Kindle Scout similar? Is there a significant lessening of views and so on?
> 
> I'm still on the fence about putting Portals in KS and giving up my normal launch for a new book, but I really want to just to do something new. Hence, the planning goes on and I'd like to cover all my bases.


I don't have any evidence to back this up, but I hurried my submission to make sure it would end before Thanksgiving week. I'm campaigning on the grassroots level, and a lot of folks that I talk to will either be consumed with travel or preparing for dinner guests. Seems like a recipe for low page views three or four days before.


----------



## Variath

Marjorie Florestal said:


> It is nice to see someone get at yes! This is my first campaign and, after seeing all the rejections posted here, I was beginning to wonder ...
> 
> Thanks for the additional insight.


Thanks for the question Marjorie. The same I asking myself daily after my campaign ends and got the rejection. I don't know what is happening, I have got 18 rejection letter out of 19 nominations during the month. Yup I am also looking for the answer 'yes'. My book "The Peacewoods" will be publishing through KDP end of the month and with a free days to our KB family.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just realized that KS could drive all of us insane if it wanted to.
> 
> How? By giving us access to page view info that updated in real time.
> 
> Think about it...


I'm so grateful they don't, I wouldn't get any work done. At least now, I check once and can get back to my life.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Variath said:


> Thanks for the question Marjorie. The same I asking myself daily after my campaign ends and got the rejection. I don't know what is happening, I have got 18 rejection letter out of 19 nominations during the month. Yup I am also looking for the answer 'yes'. My book "The Peacewoods" will be publishing through KDP end of the month and with a free days to our KB family.


Best wishes on your launch.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Elle Emery said:


> Thank you, Marjorie! Welcome and good luck on your campaign! ❤


Just saw your notification, Elle. That sucks. I enjoyed your excerpt, and I'm sure you will get a nice surge when you launch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I've got a bad cold and a gig to go to. I'll be telling stories at a large teacher's convention. Time to stock up on my cold meds.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
3 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
3 days left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
6 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
6 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
7 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
8 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
10 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
13 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
16 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
20 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
20 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
20 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
21 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
21 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
23 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
23 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
27 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
27 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
28 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_I don't get sick too often - but when I do it is a near-death experience. I am talking full-blown nuclear man cold!_


----------



## Elle Emery

For some reason I was under the impression that they don't email you until midnight so I didn't check my email until last night and I found out that they didn't choose my book when I was already ready to go to sleep.   Funny enough, yesterday morning, while meditating, I asked the universe to give me a sign. I guess I got it. I choose to take this as a sign that the universe has un-limited me and now I'm free to do as I please. <sob> 

Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. I will be around and am still nominating. I'm currently busy with working on my YouTube channel's direction and the second book for the Isle of Jeru series. I'm planning on reading through the Isle of Jeru once, this weekend, before launching it some time next week. The first few days will be free so I'll let you all know when you can grab a copy.

Good luck to everyone still in it and to everyone grinding away! ❤
Cheers,
Elle


----------



## lincolnjcole

Elle Emery said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that they don't email you until midnight so I didn't check my email until last night and I found out that they didn't choose my book when I was already ready to go to sleep.   Funny enough, yesterday morning, while meditating, I asked the universe to give me a sign. I guess I got it. I choose to take this as a sign that the universe has un-limited me and now I'm free to do as I please. <sob>
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. I will be around and am still nominating. I'm currently busy with working on my YouTube channel's direction and the second book for the Isle of Jeru series. I'm planning on reading through the Isle of Jeru once, this weekend, before launching it some time next week. The first few days will be free so I'll let you all know when you can grab a copy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it and to everyone grinding away! ❤
> Cheers,
> Elle


Good luck with your book launch and sorry you didn't get picked! Now it's time to just move forward and take that next step in your launch!


----------



## Used To Be BH

WasAnn said:


> What are everyone's thoughts regarding running a campaign over the holidays? Normally, I wouldn't release a book during that time frame, but rather wait until well after. Is Kindle Scout similar? Is there a significant lessening of views and so on?
> 
> I'm still on the fence about putting Portals in KS and giving up my normal launch for a new book, but I really want to just to do something new. Hence, the planning goes on and I'd like to cover all my bases.


I would guess views would tend to be lower, but I don't really have any hard evidence, either.

I'm not sure what your normal launch entails, but KS wouldn't interfere with your normal launch sequence unless you were selected. (Obviously, if you don't want to be selected, you definitely shouldn't submit your book.) I don't see why you couldn't do exactly what you would normally do for a launch after you get the rejection email--with one exception. You will have all the momentum the book built up during the Scout campaign working for you.

Your mileage may vary, but some of us have experienced spectacular indie launches following a Kindle Scout campaign. MY KS reject started stronger than any of my other new releases. It's true that I hit it with a lot of promos, but it was doing well even before the promos kicked in. Also, some of the promoters I used before performed markedly better than in the past (three or four times better in some cases).

I shattered pretty much every modest personal record I had, and that one book brought in about half the income I've made in my five-year publishing career, mostly in the three months following release.

I'm sure there were other factors, but it's hard to imagine KS exposure didn't help. One piece of evidence was in the also-boughts. On every other release, my own books featured prominently in the also-boughts, as you would expect. On this one, my other books weren't represented at all for weeks. What I was seeing were books in the same genre that were either KS rejects like mine or Kindle Press titles. The only possible explanation for that would be that it was the Scouters that were producing the early momentum. After the initial period, the also-boughts normalized, partly because sales and borrows on my other books increased as the new release peaked and sell-through really kicked in.

Not everyone has the same experience, but I did read someone mentioning in the Post-KS thread that a book only a few days old had pulled in 75,000 KENP in one day. 

By the way, that's why I pay for Scout promotions. I know the stats won't get my book selected, but the more people exposed to it before launch, the better a launch I'll have, whether the book is picked up by Kindle Press or not.


----------



## Kimjwest

Elle Emery said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that they don't email you until midnight so I didn't check my email until last night and I found out that they didn't choose my book when I was already ready to go to sleep.   Funny enough, yesterday morning, while meditating, I asked the universe to give me a sign. I guess I got it. I choose to take this as a sign that the universe has un-limited me and now I'm free to do as I please. <sob>
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. I will be around and am still nominating. I'm currently busy with working on my YouTube channel's direction and the second book for the Isle of Jeru series. I'm planning on reading through the Isle of Jeru once, this weekend, before launching it some time next week. The first few days will be free so I'll let you all know when you can grab a copy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it and to everyone grinding away! ❤
> Cheers,
> Elle


Awww, never mind, Elle. You can self publish and I look forward to reading the rest of your story. Self pub is terrifying but wonderful as well! Good luck.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

lincolnjcole said:


> Good luck with your book launch and sorry you didn't get picked! Now it's time to just move forward and take that next step in your launch!


Lincoln, I've been shadowing your book launch to get some ideas, and I'm learning so much. It looks like things are going well - congratulations!

Just have one pesky question I can't answer for myself: Why does your Amazon entry say sold by Macmillan? You are publishing as an indie, right? The things my mind obsesses over while trying not to obsesses over my campaign ...


----------



## lincolnjcole

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Lincoln, I've been shadowing your book launch to get some ideas, and I'm learning so much. It looks like things are going well - congratulations!
> 
> Just have one pesky question I can't answer for myself: Why does your Amazon entry say sold by Macmillan? You are publishing as an indie, right? The things my mind obsesses over while trying not to obsesses over my campaign ...


The distribution section of my blog post should hopefully help explain it more in depth if you want to check that out!

Basically, I'm not publishing through KDP, but rather through Pronoun and onto Amazon.

The reason being: for a 99 cent book amazon gives you 35% royalties per sale, but macmillan gives you 70% per sale. Essentially, Amazon treats indie authors badly in ways they would never do to a real distributor, and Macmillan doesn't take a cut out of the middle the way other companies might. Basically, Macmillan is publishing the book on my behalf on amazon. I can't use kindle unlimited, but i couldn't anyway since I'm going wide.

Pronoun also distributes to google play, ibooks, barnes and noble, and kobo (as well as libraries), which means using them you can distribute to almost all stores wide with very little effort. That being said, I'm also using D2D and Smashwords to hit a few extra stores.

Big note about this: you might say "oh, but you give up your ability to use amazon marketing services" since you're not using KU.

Two things: one, AMS isn't that great, and it's practically impossible to actually stay positive with it since clicks can cost upwards of a dollar.

Another: I actually use AMS directly under a separate entity where I have the full toolset for running ads. Basically, there are sponsored posts, product display ads, and header ads available. Header ads, if you're wondering, show at the top of a search result list (for example, go to amazon and search horror books and the first thing you see is a 'sponsored' ad).

Not only that, but through the other entity I can promote ANY product, which means I can promote my paperbacks as well as ebooks (I can even promote a t-shirt!) to generate clicks, which makes it significantly more powerful. It is still very expensive, but it's basically the only available route to promote paperbacks on amazon.

I'm still waiting for amazon to update on pronoun with results since 10/22 so I can update my results section. My overall rank hasn't been as much as I would like, but I think pushing for a Halloween launch has made it hard to compete with the major publishers and the huge catalog of horror books. I'm in the top 10 of new releases in occult horror, though, which is super cool.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

lincolnjcole said:


> The distribution section of my blog post should hopefully help explain it more in depth if you want to check that out!
> 
> Basically, I'm not publishing through KDP, but rather through Pronoun and onto Amazon.
> 
> The reason being: for a 99 cent book amazon gives you 35% royalties per sale, but macmillan gives you 70% per sale. Essentially, Amazon treats indie authors badly in ways they would never do to a real distributor, and Macmillan doesn't take a cut out of the middle the way other companies might. Basically, Macmillan is publishing the book on my behalf on amazon. I can't use kindle unlimited, but i couldn't anyway since I'm going wide.
> 
> Pronoun also distributes to google play, ibooks, barnes and noble, and kobo (as well as libraries), which means using them you can distribute to almost all stores wide with very little effort. That being said, I'm also using D2D and Smashwords to hit a few extra stores.
> 
> Big note about this: you might say "oh, but you give up your ability to use amazon marketing services" since you're not using KU.
> 
> Two things: one, AMS isn't that great, and it's practically impossible to actually stay positive with it since clicks can cost upwards of a dollar.
> 
> Another: I actually use AMS directly under a separate entity where I have the full toolset for running ads. Basically, there are sponsored posts, product display ads, and header ads available. Header ads, if you're wondering, show at the top of a search result list (for example, go to amazon and search horror books and the first thing you see is a 'sponsored' ad).
> 
> Not only that, but through the other entity I can promote ANY product, which means I can promote my paperbacks as well as ebooks (I can even promote a t-shirt!) to generate clicks, which makes it significantly more powerful. It is still very expensive, but it's basically the only available route to promote paperbacks on amazon.
> 
> I'm still waiting for amazon to update on pronoun with results since 10/22 so I can update my results section. My overall rank hasn't been as much as I would like, but I think pushing for a Halloween launch has made it hard to compete with the major publishers and the huge catalog of horror books. I'm in the top 10 of new releases in occult horror, though, which is super cool.


Thanks for this thorough response, Lincoln. I've been reading your launch plan and watching your rankings. 4K looks great to me! I appreciate getting to learn from your experience, there is so much information out there I find myself reading and never actually pulling the trigger. Your launch plan finally makes it accessible for me. 
I've picked up your book, and though I am the biggest scaredy-cat when it comes to horror, I actually plan to read it


----------



## lincolnjcole

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Thanks for this thorough response, Lincoln. I've been reading your launch plan and watching your rankings. 4K looks great to me! I appreciate getting to learn from your experience, there is so much information out there I find myself reading and never actually pulling the trigger. Your launch plan finally makes it accessible for me.
> I've picked up your book, and though I am the biggest scaredy-cat when it comes to horror, I actually plan to read it


I tried to make the book visceral horror and not gory. I don't like gory slasher things, so it never gets too detailed like that. It's meant to just be fun, but a little scary!

If you ever have any questions for me don't hesitate to ask! My goal is to make these posts as useful as possible for people because information is so hard to come by.


----------



## Alliescribbler

Alan Felyk said:


> We're running in parallel in terms of our day count. I'm at 137 hours in H&T with 4.9K page views after 8 days. I spent only 8 hours in H&T yesterday despite 500 page views. All we can do is to keep pedaling, Allie.


You're doing great, Alan, well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday. I've got a bad cold and a gig to go to. I'll be telling stories at a large teacher's convention. Time to stock up on my cold meds.
> 
> So let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
> 3 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> 3 days left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
> 6 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 6 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> 7 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 8 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 10 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
> 13 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 16 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 20 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 20 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 20 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 21 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 21 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 23 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 23 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 27 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 27 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 28 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> _I don't get sick too often - but when I do it is a near-death experience. I am talking full-blown nuclear man cold!_


Thanks Steve Nominated top two!~ Good Luck Dan


----------



## amiblackwelder

I found it to be a good experience even if you don't get in. My book EXOTIQA was hot and trending everyday and I did no promos other then my newsletter, but they rejected it I think because they just picked up a robot book-competition. But I did gain lots of new readers for it and with my promo plan I got it to 25,000 ranking and broke top categories  for a few months. I don't really promote to much now so the books have dropped, but I'd say win or lose it helps visibility.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Elle Emery said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that they don't email you until midnight so I didn't check my email until last night and I found out that they didn't choose my book when I was already ready to go to sleep.   Funny enough, yesterday morning, while meditating, I asked the universe to give me a sign. I guess I got it. I choose to take this as a sign that the universe has un-limited me and now I'm free to do as I please. <sob>
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. I will be around and am still nominating. I'm currently busy with working on my YouTube channel's direction and the second book for the Isle of Jeru series. I'm planning on reading through the Isle of Jeru once, this weekend, before launching it some time next week. The first few days will be free so I'll let you all know when you can grab a copy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it and to everyone grinding away! ❤
> Cheers,
> Elle


Sorry to hear the news, Elle, and I hope you have a fabulous launch!


----------



## Used To Be BH

WasAnn said:


> That's excellent insight! Thank you!
> 
> As to my normal and how it might interfere, I was thinking of holidays there too. If I subbed and got rejected, I'd probably wait till after the holidays to launch, which would lose the momentum of the campaign.
> 
> So, you really helped there! Totally answers my question.
> 
> On a normal launch, I can expect about 100 sales the first couple of days and then more as the various promos and newsletters go out, so I do okay with launches. Not as great as I'd like, but okay. If I go through the nail-biting stress of a KS campaign, I'd like to be able to leverage the heck out of that stress into amplifying a launch in the case of rejection.
> 
> Waiting till after the holidays seems a smarter move. Thank you!


Yes, waiting would have been a smart move for me, too. But here I am with a campaign that ends right around Thanksgiving, so even if I get a quick rejection, there's no chance to launch before the holidays. What was I thinking?

Those launch figures are really good. I don't know how many self published books get 100 in two days, but it's not many, so congratulations!


----------



## VayneLine

I'm going to be submitting to KS pretty soon, I want to be sure of something because some of these posts are a little confusing.  I do NOT want my book already on KDP correct?  I see people saying they didn't get selected but had 1000s of views in KENP and wondering how this occurs since I thought its 1: KS  then you go to 2: KDp


----------



## RachelWollaston

VayneLine said:


> I'm going to be submitting to KS pretty soon, I want to be sure of something because some of these posts are a little confusing. I do NOT want my book already on KDP correct? I see people saying they didn't get selected but had 1000s of views in KENP and wondering how this occurs since I thought its 1: KS then you go to 2: KDp


KS only want unpublished manuscripts. Many authors who don't get selected then tend to go through KDP. The voters from Scout then get notified which really helps with the launch, whoever publishes it 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Used To Be BH

VayneLine said:


> I'm going to be submitting to KS pretty soon, I want to be sure of something because some of these posts are a little confusing. I do NOT want my book already on KDP correct? I see people saying they didn't get selected but had 1000s of views in KENP and wondering how this occurs since I thought its 1: KS then you go to 2: KDp


Rachel is right. The reference to KENP views refers to what happened after rejection. KU only takes never before published work.


----------



## KitSarge

Anyone know how Facebook adds convert to page views? My ads are saying I'm getting over 500 unique clicks per day, but the KS page views are much lower. I'm starting to wonder if I should lower the rate I'm paying for them. According to my FB ad demographics, 355 seems to be very popular in India, and actually with men more so than women, although it's ultimately a WF book. I have been getting a lot of likes for my author page and ads but I'm not sure if that will translate to actual readers in the long run. Any thoughts?


----------



## RachelWollaston

KitSarge said:


> Anyone know how Facebook adds convert to page views? My ads are saying I'm getting over 500 unique clicks per day, but the KS page views are much lower. I'm starting to wonder if I should lower the rate I'm paying for them. According to my FB ad demographics, 355 seems to be very popular in India, and actually with men more so than women, although it's ultimately a WF book. I have been getting a lot of likes for my author page and ads but I'm not sure if that will translate to actual readers in the long run. Any thoughts?


500 clicks is a lot! At least, compared to my ads. How much are you paying for that?

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Anyone know how Facebook adds convert to page views? My ads are saying I'm getting over 500 unique clicks per day, but the KS page views are much lower. I'm starting to wonder if I should lower the rate I'm paying for them. According to my FB ad demographics, 355 seems to be very popular in India, and actually with men more so than women, although it's ultimately a WF book. I have been getting a lot of likes for my author page and ads but I'm not sure if that will translate to actual readers in the long run. Any thoughts?


I'm pretty sure KS has a different threshold for counting a view than FB does. That's likely the reason for the discrepancy. (I've noticed the same thing when I compare Wordpress website view count with Google Analytics--the two are never the same, and sometimes quite different.

I tend to restrict my ads to US, UK, Canada, Ireland, Australia. It's not that I wouldn't like to have Indian readers, but India seems to be home to a lot of click farms.

Apparently, I'm not the right person to ask for advice, though. I just checked my FB KS ad, and it's gotten one link click.  (4 page likes, 16 shares, 98 reactions, 1 comment) Not exactly a great result! Usually, my ads have done at least somewhat better than that. I targeted this one to people interested in the genre in various ways. In the past, that's worked better for me, but I may try again with one that is targeted to people who've liked the page instead.

In my experience, FB likes translate into fans, but very slowly, and only a small percentage make the jump. On the other hand, the ones that did are among my most vocal fans, so there's that.


----------



## Kimjwest

Variath said:


> Thanks for the question Marjorie. The same I asking myself daily after my campaign ends and got the rejection. I don't know what is happening, I have got 18 rejection letter out of 19 nominations during the month. Yup I am also looking for the answer 'yes'. My book "The Peacewoods" will be publishing through KDP end of the month and with a free days to our KB family.


Good luck with self pub. Did you manage to get an editor? I didn't use an editor so I had 2 typos in my book and at least 3 reviews are complaining about it and lowered their ratings.


----------



## Sebourn

Well... Folklore has been submitted.

I actually can't believe I'm putting myself through his again.


----------



## sskkoo1

Sebourn said:


> Well... Folklore has been submitted.
> 
> I actually can't believe I'm putting myself through his again.


Good luck! I only have 6 days left in my campaign. I can't wait for it to be over, I feel like a politician, Yuk!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kimjwest said:


> Good luck with self pub. Did you manage to get an editor? I didn't use an editor so I had 2 typos in my book and at least 3 reviews are complaining about it and lowered their ratings.


No writer and no program can find all the typos. I use an editor. If you are not looking for a content editor, you can find proofreaders to be less expensive. Are you certain there isn't more errors than you think? It would be unusual for readers to comment on only two typos.


----------



## ID Johnson

Kimjwest said:


> Good luck with self pub. Did you manage to get an editor? I didn't use an editor so I had 2 typos in my book and at least 3 reviews are complaining about it and lowered their ratings.


I made the mistake of publishing my first book without hiring a proofreader or editor (though I had someone read it who was supposed to be good at catching those things) and three years later I'm still hearing about it. Even after I have had it proofread by a few people, readers who downloaded that initial file when it was free a few years ago will still complain about it. I edit on the side to pay for my own editing services and I still can't catch everything in my books myself because I read what I think I wrote not what I actually wrote. Your book is doing fabulously well, but you might think about getting someone to at least proofread it for you just to be sure. Congrats on your amazing success!!!


----------



## Paranorma1

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just realized that KS could drive all of us insane if it wanted to.
> 
> How? By giving us access to page view info that updated in real time.
> 
> Think about it...


  That's a scary, scary thought, Bill. I think I spent 90 percent of my waking hours during my recently ended campaign clicking the refresh button on my KS campaign page. Couldn't help myself ... even without real-time updates.


----------



## ID Johnson

Elle Emery said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that they don't email you until midnight so I didn't check my email until last night and I found out that they didn't choose my book when I was already ready to go to sleep.   Funny enough, yesterday morning, while meditating, I asked the universe to give me a sign. I guess I got it. I choose to take this as a sign that the universe has un-limited me and now I'm free to do as I please. <sob>
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement. I will be around and am still nominating. I'm currently busy with working on my YouTube channel's direction and the second book for the Isle of Jeru series. I'm planning on reading through the Isle of Jeru once, this weekend, before launching it some time next week. The first few days will be free so I'll let you all know when you can grab a copy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in it and to everyone grinding away! ❤
> Cheers,
> Elle


I was so sad to get the email. Best of luck with your YouTube channel and with the sequel. I'm sure your launch will do fabulously even without being selected.


----------



## sskkoo1

ID Johnson said:


> I made the mistake of publishing my first book without hiring a proofreader or editor (though I had someone read it who was supposed to be good at catching those things) and three years later I'm still hearing about it. Even after I have had it proofread by a few people, readers who downloaded that initial file when it was free a few years ago will still complain about it. I edit on the side to pay for my own editing services and I still can't catch everything in my books myself because I read what I think I wrote not what I actually wrote. Your book is doing fabulously well, but you might think about getting someone to at least proofread it for you just to be sure. Congrats on your amazing success!!!


I think people who might have downloaded your book in the past and are just now opening the file months/years later will actually get the newest version you uploaded to KDP. I believe Kindles pull each page of the file from the Amazon servers in real time (like they do Kindle Select page reads), so it's always good to correct any errors (even just 1) and get the book re-uploaded so no one else sees it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

It's alive! My seventh Kindle Scout Campaign, that is.  Steve, please add Crucible Station to the list! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JE6M8CFIPAEL


----------



## Kimjwest

JulianneQJohnson said:


> No writer and no program can find all the typos. I use an editor. If you are not looking for a content editor, you can find proofreaders to be less expensive. Are you certain there isn't more errors than you think? It would be unusual for readers to comment on only two typos.


I still haven't used a proofreader or editor yet! All I did was take a ruler (can't remember what it's called here in the US) and go through the book line by line. The typos were quite horrible and obvious but I reuploaded a revised version. The typo comments are likely from the free offer downloads since newer purchasers don't bring them up. But I constantly recheck the book a few chapters a day just in case.

Goog luck with your new campaign! I have you saved for later.


----------



## Kimjwest

ID Johnson said:


> I made the mistake of publishing my first book without hiring a proofreader or editor (though I had someone read it who was supposed to be good at catching those things) and three years later I'm still hearing about it. Even after I have had it proofread by a few people, readers who downloaded that initial file when it was free a few years ago will still complain about it. I edit on the side to pay for my own editing services and I still can't catch everything in my books myself because I read what I think I wrote not what I actually wrote. Your book is doing fabulously well, but you might think about getting someone to at least proofread it for you just to be sure. Congrats on your amazing success!!!


Thank you! It's still all a learning curve for me.
Eventually I intend to get a proofreader and editor for my next projects; I'm also a proofreader besides my other writing gigs and I totally agree that editing your own work is next to impossible because the content becomes so familiar, you are finishing sentences in your head before your eyes do. Although I have fixed the errors, I am still going through it daily to be sure. There may well be other errors, but for now I've uploaded the revised version. Sadly the free offer had the old errors so you're in for a major eye roll when you get round to it


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Saturday and I am looking at a pretty busy day.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  George: The Long Road Ahead by Scarlet Le Clair
2 days left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
2 days left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
5 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
5 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
6 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
7 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
9 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
12 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
15 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
19 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
19 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
19 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
20 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
20 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
22 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
22 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
26 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
26 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
27 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
29 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

_Okay, so I am officially sick. Somebody shoot me, please.!_


----------



## Used To Be BH

ID Johnson said:


> I made the mistake of publishing my first book without hiring a proofreader or editor (though I had someone read it who was supposed to be good at catching those things) and three years later I'm still hearing about it. Even after I have had it proofread by a few people, readers who downloaded that initial file when it was free a few years ago will still complain about it. I edit on the side to pay for my own editing services and I still can't catch everything in my books myself because I read what I think I wrote not what I actually wrote. Your book is doing fabulously well, but you might think about getting someone to at least proofread it for you just to be sure. Congrats on your amazing success!!!


Your experience is very similar to mine. Having taught English for more than thirty years, I thought I could be my own editor, even though I warned my students to never be their own sole proofreader. I should have practiced what I preached.

I ended up with an embarrassingly large number of typos. I went through again...and again...and again. They were like cockroaches. Each time I thought I had gotten them all, another reading revealed more. Eventually, I did what I should have done in the first place and hired an editor.

One can also learn a lot from a good editor. I used to just do copy edits with a little light line editing. Recently, I've shifted to getting a full line edit. While I don't always agree with the changes my editor suggests (and, being indie, I don't have to implement what I don't agree with), having a different perspective is invaluable, and my book always emerges better than it would have otherwise. I can also sometimes apply what I've learned to subsequent manuscripts.

I know many writers start out on tight budgets. My advice is to invest in editing if you possibly can. If you really can't, then try to get help from friends with good writing skills. A few people can successfully edit their own work, but most of us can't, at least not completely. (You miss things in your own writing that others can spot.)


----------



## KitSarge

RachelWollaston said:


> 500 clicks is a lot! At least, compared to my ads. How much are you paying for that?
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I started out a $5 a day, but I've been gradually increasing- $16 can net me 500-- yesterday I wanted to see what would happen if I spent more so I increased my budget and spent $33, but obviously I can't do that every day. That netted me 961 clicks. I managed to get back on the hot list for an hour yesterday with 331 views but I also had a few promotions running. I'll probably drop my FB budget back down once I'm off the hot list.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> I still haven't used a proofreader or editor yet! All I did was take a ruler (can't remember what it's called here in the US) and go through the book line by line. The typos were quite horrible and obvious but I reuploaded a revised version. The typo comments are likely from the free offer downloads since newer purchasers don't bring them up. But I constantly recheck the book a few chapters a day just in case.
> 
> Goog luck with your new campaign! I have you saved for later.


Hi Kim,

I started reading your book from KU on Tuesday, and I'm about three-quarters done. I'm enjoying the story a great deal, but there are lots of typos. I'm not offering this to be critical, and I plan to leave a great review, but just to point out that it is near impossible for us to find all of our own typos. We know what we meant to write, so our brain very helpfully steps in and reconfigures what we see on the page.

I didn't use a proofreader for my KS submission, I thought I was careful - and I used prowriting aid - but I have found a number of typos since hitting submit. Sigh. I will use a proofreader before publication. The question for me is how to find a careful enough proofreader. No one and nothing is 100% but the more meticulous the better. I think it is a never ending battle - I find typos in traditionally published books as well.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Does anyone know how to get rid of the pesky question marks that come when I’m using a symbol that apparently isn’t recognized in this software? Seems to happen with apostrophes and Em dashes. Irritating.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

JulianneQJohnson said:


> It's alive! My seventh Kindle Scout Campaign, that is.  Steve, please add Crucible Station to the list! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JE6M8CFIPAEL


Congratulations! Your heroine is (almost) named after me  Good luck.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of the pesky question marks that come when I'm using a symbol that apparently isn't recognized in this software? Seems to happen with apostrophes and Em dashes. Irritating.


Are you copy/pasting from another program? I think that's what does it. You can probably edit them out by hand, but I don't think it bothers anyone either way.

Yay for Marjs! I've got an auntie who is a Marj as well!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of the pesky question marks that come when I'm using a symbol that apparently isn't recognized in this software? Seems to happen with apostrophes and Em dashes. Irritating.


I think it comes up on mine because I use the Tapatalk app. I don't know how to get rid of them, either.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I wanted to add a little shout out for Author Shout.  I always use them for KS promotion.  They have more than one package available now.  I've only used the basic $10 package before, but the bigger packages look good, especially for anyone who isn't great at making graphics.  

I tried to buy a package last night, but the site wasn't working properly.  I alerted them to the issue.  They had it fixed by this morning and gave me a free upgrade for my trouble.  Lovely folks to work with and excellent customer service.  I really recommend them.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RachelWollaston said:


> I think it comes up on mine because I use the Tapatalk app. I don't know how to get rid of them, either.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I'm on my iPad so perhaps that is it?


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Are you copy/pasting from another program? I think that's what does it. You can probably edit them out by hand, but I don't think it bothers anyone either way.
> 
> Yay for Marjs! I've got an auntie who is a Marj as well!


No cut and paste, but just realized it might be my mobile device. I'm on an iPad.

Marj used to be an old fashioned name, but I now see it everywhere. Yay!


----------



## Kimjwest

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I started reading your book from KU on Tuesday, and I'm about three-quarters done. I'm enjoying the story a great deal, but there are lots of typos. I'm not offering this to be critical, and I plan to leave a great review, but just to point out that it is near impossible for us to find all of our own typos. We know what we meant to write, so our brain very helpfully steps in and reconfigures what we see on the page.
> 
> I didn't use a proofreader for my KS submission, I thought I was careful - and I used prowriting aid - but I have found a number of typos since hitting submit. Sigh. I will use a proofreader before publication. The question for me is how to find a careful enough proofreader. No one and nothing is 100% but the more meticulous the better. I think it is a never ending battle - I find typos in traditionally published books as well.


Oh dear, sorry about your bad experience with the typos

I appreciate all critique; the more brutal the better, especially on this thread.
I updated it on Wednesday and it went live yesterday; but I noticed they are still pushing out the previous version. I put asterisks on a certain page so I know which version is live and have noticed that they haven't changed it to the current version. I emailed them to ask earlier; unless "Look Inside" gets updated later.
You are right; it's impossible to find our own typos when we've basically memorized the entire book. I did not have a budget for an editor or proofreader when I wrote the book, that's the main reason I sent it out without pro help. I never really expected this experiment to work out so invested nothing, except a $5 book cover from Fiverr. I asked KDP to inform readers of the revisions but they said the changes were too minor. Sadly, people with the unrevised versions are going to endure it forever! &#128584; 
Thanks again for pointing it out, Marjorie. I love this thread.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I wanted to add a little shout out for Author Shout. I always use them for KS promotion. They have more than one package available now. I've only used the basic $10 package before, but the bigger packages look good, especially for anyone who isn't great at making graphics.
> 
> I tried to buy a package last night, but the site wasn't working properly. I alerted them to the issue. They had it fixed by this morning and gave me a free upgrade for my trouble. Lovely folks to work with and excellent customer service. I really recommend them.


I second the recommendation. If you book before your campaign starts and take the top package (I think it's $32), they will promote in different ways for the whole month. They also throw in two images (one designed for FB and Twitter, one for Instagram) and a twenty-second video teaser, which goes on their YouTube channel and which you can also get a copy of. If you know how much videos tend to cost, that by itself could be worth the fee.

They put up the promo on their website, but they also claim the heart of the promotion is done through FB and Twitter. It's hard to gauge its effectiveness, because the Scout stats lump all FB hits together, and all Twitter hits together. However, their website link does show up, and, aside, from things under my control, like my own website, it's the biggest source of external traffic so far. (No other promotional service kicks in until October 31.) Since I've been doing far better than I did in my first campaign, it must be doing some good.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just noticed that my KU numbers, which have been pretty low recently, picked up as soon as my campaign started. That could be coincidence, or it could be a fringe benefit of Scout exposure.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just noticed that my KU numbers, which have been pretty low recently, picked up as soon as my campaign started. That could be coincidence, or it could be a fringe benefit of Scout exposure.


I've got to say, I always get a little bump in book sales and KU reads when I have a campaign going. Nice little fringe benefit!


----------



## Variath

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I wanted to add a little shout out for Author Shout. I always use them for KS promotion. They have more than one package available now. I've only used the basic $10 package before, but the bigger packages look good, especially for anyone who isn't great at making graphics.
> 
> I tried to buy a package last night, but the site wasn't working properly. I alerted them to the issue. They had it fixed by this morning and gave me a free upgrade for my trouble. Lovely folks to work with and excellent customer service. I really recommend them.


Dear Julianne,
Thank you for the information about the package. I need to use that in my next campaign that starts in November. Can you give me the details of the team site in order to contact them. I will be happy if you place a mail to me.
[email protected]


----------



## E.M.Vale

Hi everyone!

I'm a new writer, Elina Vale, and new at Kboards! Let's see if I can use this.
I just discovered this thread. Much to read, much to learn.

My first KS campaign is ON. First stats told me that I had 451 page views in one day and I have no idea if that's good... But it doesn't matter, I'm having so much FUN! It took me a while to realize that the stats update once a day and not all the time.  Was freaking out a bit - what? Not even ONE page view...? 

Check out my debut novel, The Gate Run.  
I would be happy if you would nominate it and of course, I'm happy to return the favor. 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/59BAXOLJ1CM


----------



## RachelWollaston

E.M.Vale said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a new writer, Elina Vale, and new at Kboards! Let's see if I can use this.
> I just discovered this thread. Much to read, much to learn.
> 
> My first KS campaign is ON. First stats told me that I had 451 page views in one day and I have no idea if that's good... But it doesn't matter, I'm having so much FUN! It took me a while to realize that the stats update once a day and not all the time.  Was freaking out a bit - what? Not even ONE page view...?
> 
> Check out my debut novel, The Gate Run.
> I would be happy if you would nominate it and of course, I'm happy to return the favor.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/59BAXOLJ1CM
> 
> Let's see if I can put a picture here...


Hey E.M.! Welcome to Scout and to KBoards. I hope you find it helpful!! 
451 is about normal for day one, so you're definitely on the right track!
Best of luck with your campaign!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> Hey E.M.! Welcome to Scout and to KBoards. I hope you find it helpful!!
> 451 is about normal for day one, so you're definitely on the right track!
> Best of luck with your campaign!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


That really gives me an idea of how much things have changed. A year ago, 451 was a bout what I got on my best day. Even factoring in that a book is more visible for the first few days, that still indicates how much views have increased.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> That really gives me an idea of how much things have changed. A year ago, 451 was a bout what I got on my best day. Even factoring in that a book is more visible for the first few days, that still indicates how much views have increased.


I know, right! I got 474 for my first day yesterday. No H&T yet, though.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Variath said:


> Dear Julianne,
> Thank you for the information about the package. I need to use that in my next campaign that starts in November. Can you give me the details of the team site in order to contact them. I will be happy if you place a mail to me.
> [email protected]


https://authorshout.com/promote-with-us/

Just scroll down the page to the Kindle Scout package.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> Oh dear, sorry about your bad experience with the typos
> 
> I appreciate all critique; the more brutal the better, especially on this thread.
> I updated it on Wednesday and it went live yesterday; but I noticed they are still pushing out the previous version. I put asterisks on a certain page so I know which version is live and have noticed that they haven't changed it to the current version. I emailed them to ask earlier; unless "Look Inside" gets updated later.
> You are right; it's impossible to find our own typos when we've basically memorized the entire book. I did not have a budget for an editor or proofreader when I wrote the book, that's the main reason I sent it out without pro help. I never really expected this experiment to work out so invested nothing, except a $5 book cover from Fiverr. I asked KDP to inform readers of the revisions but they said the changes were too minor. Sadly, people with the unrevised versions are going to endure it forever! &#128584;
> Thanks again for pointing it out, Marjorie. I love this thread.


Kim,

I have the same issue with formatting of my first novel. I fixed errors, but Zon won't release the new version to those who downloaded earlier. But, I had only a few hundred sales, you are KILLING it! Congratulations. What a remarkable debut.

If I were you, I wouldn't stress over a few typos - your next check from Zon will be a fat one, and you can hire an editor and release version two. I would be focusing on the second novel. You have caught the win, and you are flying. It's fun to watch, must be really fun to experience


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I am feeling a little stronger today. The cold is slowly running its course. Tomorrow I have got a Writers In The School presentation, a full day which can be VERY taxing. But I don't want to pull out now, on such short notice. A whole school full of kids are expecting me.

So send me a little strength would you?

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
1 day left  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
4 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
4 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
5 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
6 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
8 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
11 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
14 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
18 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
18 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
18 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
19 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
19 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
21 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
21 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
25 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
25 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
26 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
28 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
28 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> I second the recommendation. If you book before your campaign starts and take the top package (I think it's $32), they will promote in different ways for the whole month. They also throw in two images (one designed for FB and Twitter, one for Instagram) and a twenty-second video teaser, which goes on their YouTube channel and which you can also get a copy of. If you know how much videos tend to cost, that by itself could be worth the fee.
> 
> They put up the promo on their website, but they also claim the heart of the promotion is done through FB and Twitter. It's hard to gauge its effectiveness, because the Scout stats lump all FB hits together, and all Twitter hits together. However, their website link does show up, and, aside, from things under my control, like my own website, it's the biggest source of external traffic so far. (No other promotional service kicks in until October 31.) Since I've been doing far better than I did in my first campaign, it must be doing some good.


I also join the chorus on how great Author Shout has been. I started my KS campaign determined not to spend a dime on marketing. I read Lincoln's book and lots of blog posts, but I still thought I could get away with using just the free promo tools. And it was fine when I was in H&T ... Then came the wasteland known as the middle of the campaign. *Shudder*

I reached out to Author Shout on a Saturday, and they got back to me immediately! They had my promo running in less than an hour (did I mention it was a Saturday?) Their ads run for 30 days, but I only have 12 days left on my campaign. It was my own darn fault for not booking earlier, but Author Shout decided to throw in an extra 30 days of promo when my book is published. How great is that?

I don't know what will come of their efforts because I waited so late to implement. Maybe it will help me get a boost on the tail end of my campaign? In any case, I plan to use Author Shout again. When you find great service, you stick with it.


----------



## Kimjwest

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Kim,
> 
> I have the same issue with formatting of my first novel. I fixed errors, but Zon won't release the new version to those who downloaded earlier. But, I had only a few hundred sales, you are KILLING it! Congratulations. What a remarkable debut.
> 
> If I were you, I wouldn't stress over a few typos - your next check from Zon will be a fat one, and you can hire an editor and release version two. I would be focusing on the second novel. You have caught the win, and you are flying. It's fun to watch, must be really fun to experience


Thank you, Marjorie!
Yes I must admit it has been fun because I giggled all through writing the book writing more and more outrageous stuff plus ridiculous title to match (courtesy of my partner) and now people are actually reading it. I'm very grateful for it all and will definitely work more professionally for the next release. Thanks for your support!! &#128591;&#127997;

And all the best with your campaign; brilliant excerpt, nomination done!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> That really gives me an idea of how much things have changed. A year ago, 451 was a bout what I got on my best day. Even factoring in that a book is more visible for the first few days, that still indicates how much views have increased.


It really has changed a lot. This time around, I had almost as many page views in two days as I did throughout my entire previous campaign!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> Thank you, Marjorie!
> Yes I must admit it has been fun because I giggled all through writing the book writing more and more outrageous stuff plus ridiculous title to match (courtesy of my partner) and now people are actually reading it. I'm very grateful for it all and will definitely work more professionally for the next release. Thanks for your support!! &#128591;&#127997;
> 
> And all the best with your campaign; brilliant excerpt, nomination done!


Thank you!


----------



## Decon

Nominated the top 3.

Been away on vacation for a month expecting to see more published than they have. Hopefully they'll ratchet it up in the coming months before I get my next one ready.

An update on Girl in the Window which they rejected on the 27th August and I published in September. As I say, I've been away for a month so there's been little chance for marketing. It's hovering around the 73,000 rank mark and now from 15000 the first month and it has only 6 reviews which is a little disappointing review wise. Still the content of the reviews are motivation to keep going with an average of 4.5.

A lesson learned review wise was that I should have planned my release better by concotting a letter for rejection to say I'd be offering it free to those who nominated me and to look out for the release date in the next few days, because they don't allow you to draft your own notification of publication email telling the nominators that it will be free, it just says it is now published. As it was, I didn't have it free, and so the take up at publication didn't produce the reviews I had hoped for. 

They do allow you to change your original rejection email before the campaign ends

Just something for you to think about.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> Thank you, Marjorie!
> Yes I must admit it has been fun because I giggled all through writing the book writing more and more outrageous stuff plus ridiculous title to match (courtesy of my partner) and now people are actually reading it. I'm very grateful for it all and will definitely work more professionally for the next release. Thanks for your support!! &#128591;&#127997;
> 
> And all the best with your campaign; brilliant excerpt, nomination done!


I haven't had the chance to read it yet, but evidently something about it resonates with readers. It's very hard to get a first book to make a big impact like that.

When I first started self-publishing, I met an author who had published without editing because he couldn't afford it. I won't go through the whole story, but suffice it to say he was in a real bind. He had major health issues crop up suddenly, so he couldn't keep working and had to get by on disability. He wasn't especially good with the mechanics of writing, so he got pelted with a fair number of one-star reviews, but he was such a good storyteller that the book sold anyway--eventually well into the thousands. When I met him, he was living well on his writing. His typical sales for a novel exceeded thirty thousand. He went from barely making ends meet to hiring a personal assistant, traveling to Japan, etc. (His health improved, too, but probably not because of the book sales.) Needless to say, he can afford an editor now.

I don't imagine you have as many typos as he did, but you must be a good storyteller, just as he is.


----------



## Jill James

Excerpt question.

Do you put the first however many words it is? (haven't read all the details yet) Or do you pick your favorite section? Thanks.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Jill James said:


> Excerpt question.
> 
> Do you put the first however many words it is? (haven't read all the details yet) Or do you pick your favorite section? Thanks.


KS requires you to submit the full manuscript, then they upload the first chapter or so after your submission has been accepted 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## E.M.Vale

RachelWollaston said:


> Hey E.M.! Welcome to Scout and to KBoards. I hope you find it helpful!!
> 451 is about normal for day one, so you're definitely on the right track!
> Best of luck with your campaign!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thank you, Rachel!

And I kind of figured that when it's on the first page all visible it's gonna get some page views... Next week I'm going to put some promos up and running to get some more nominations since I don't have any readers yet. 

And sorry about the big pic. 

-Elina


----------



## rikatz

My latest, The Game Players of Meridien, is currently on kindle scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3UIHV59ZEFGFQ . For the first ten days, it was getting in the neighborhood of 150 to 280 views per day and then suddenly, yesterday and today, only five views each day. This doesn't seem reasonable. I've contacted them, but no response so far. I'm wondering if they decided it won't win a contract and so they've pulled it, but why would they? It doesn't cost Amazon anything to keep it up for the full 30 days.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Nominated the top 3.
> 
> Been away on vacation for a month expecting to see more published than they have. Hopefully they'll ratchet it up in the coming months before I get my next one ready.
> 
> An update on Girl in the Window which they rejected on the 27th August and I published in September. As I say, I've been away for a month so there's been little chance for marketing. It's hovering around the 73,000 rank mark and now from 15000 the first month and it has only 6 reviews which is a little disappointing review wise. Still the content of the reviews are motivation to keep going with an average of 4.5.
> 
> A lesson learned review wise was that I should have planned my release better by concotting a letter for rejection to say I'd be offering it free to those who nominated me and to look out for the release date in the next few days, because they don't allow you to concoct your own notification of publication email telling the nominators that it will be free, it just says it is now published. As it was, I didn't have it free, and so the take up at publication didn't produce the reviews I had hoped for.
> 
> They do allow you to change your original rejection email before the campaign ends
> 
> Just something for you to think about.


Too true. A free launch for a few days is a great way to jump start reading and reviewing. It is best to put the plan in your thank you message. I always direct readers to my blog and facebook for exact dates, as there is no way to guess when the announcements will go out after you hit the button.

A free launch certainly doesn't hurt my bottom line. My free launch books earn more than my others. Ghost in the Park now has 33 reviews, my highest ever. Ghost at the College has 10 so far, and Nick of Time has 18. Not huge numbers, I know, but not bad for me spending little to no money on advertising.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

rikatz said:


> My latest, The Game Players of Meridien, is currently on kindle scout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3UIHV59ZEFGFQ . For the first ten days, it was getting in the neighborhood of 150 to 280 views per day and then suddenly, yesterday and today, only five views each day. This doesn't seem reasonable. I've contacted them, but no response so far. I'm wondering if they decided it won't win a contract and so they've pulled it, but why would they? It doesn't cost Amazon anything to keep it up for the full 30 days.


I'm sorry to tell you that this is perfectly normal for a Scout Campaign. Once you hit the boggy middle bit, little to zero page views is all too common. What promotion are you doing to drive potential nominators to your campaign? Promotion isn't required, and higher stats won't get you selected, but if you are not trying to get readers to the page, the numbers are likely to remain quite low until the last few days, when your book gets on the "ending soon" list.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Yesterday's performance charts from my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign resemble the 1929 stock market crash. A reminder how you go from hero to zero in just hours. After averaging well over 500 pages views during the first 10 days, I managed to get only 71 yesterday. And, the book has failed to register in Hot & Trending for the past three days.

Yesterday did mark the first day that I did no grassroots campaigning for the book. (I was involved in a bunch of college reunion activities and had no time to devote to it.) I had been contacting a number of people on Twitter individually to provide support. In addition, I had been posting my book trailer in book-related Facebook groups.

Was there a direct correlation to the lack of personal involvement in the campaign and my low page view number? I suspect that it was at least a major contributing factor. So, I will be on the campaign trail today.


----------



## sskkoo1

Alan Felyk said:


> Yesterday's performance charts from my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign resemble the 1929 stock market crash. A reminder how you go from hero to zero in just hours. After averaging well over 500 pages views during the first 10 days, I managed to get only 71 yesterday. And, the book has failed to register in Hot & Trending for the past three days.
> 
> Yesterday did mark the first day that I did no grassroots campaigning for the book. (I was involved in a bunch of college reunion activities and had no time to devote to it.) I had been contacting a number of people on Twitter individually to provide support. In addition, I had been posting my book trailer in book-related Facebook groups.
> 
> Was there a direct correlation to the lack of personal involvement in the campaign and my low page view number? I suspect that it was at least a major contributing factor. So, I will be on the campaign trail today.


I've noticed that any book once it's past the initial week of being new on the K. Scout website, it will take a serious dip. 80% of page reads come from the k.scout website, so when they bury a book 3,4,5 pages deep in its categories, not many people are paying attention to it.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Jill James said:


> Excerpt question.
> 
> Do you put the first however many words it is? (haven't read all the details yet) Or do you pick your favorite section? Thanks.


You don't get to choose. KS publishes the first 3500 words, so your opening chapters become even more important.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Alan Felyk said:


> Yesterday's performance charts from my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign resemble the 1929 stock market crash. A reminder how you go from hero to zero in just hours. After averaging well over 500 pages views during the first 10 days, I managed to get only 71 yesterday. And, the book has failed to register in Hot & Trending for the past three days.
> 
> Yesterday did mark the first day that I did no grassroots campaigning for the book. (I was involved in a bunch of college reunion activities and had no time to devote to it.) I had been contacting a number of people on Twitter individually to provide support. In addition, I had been posting my book trailer in book-related Facebook groups.
> 
> Was there a direct correlation to the lack of personal involvement in the campaign and my low page view number? I suspect that it was at least a major contributing factor. So, I will be on the campaign trail today.


It was a rude and painful awakening for me as well. I went from 500 to 50, had to rub my eyes cause I thought I was going blind 

I reached out to individuals with good results, though time consuming as hell. I'm now running a few promos cause I've run out of friends to nag. Will be so happy when this is over.


----------



## Alan Felyk

sskkoo1 said:


> I've noticed that any book once it's past the initial week of being new on the K. Scout website, it will take a serious dip. 80% of page reads come from the k.scout website, so when they bury a book 3,4,5 pages deep in its categories, not many people are paying attention to it.


I think there's a lot of truth to that. The new and hot tags undoubtedly catch the attention of people who are surfing through the site. It gives them more reason to at least check out the book.


----------



## Jill James

RachelWollaston said:


> KS requires you to submit the full manuscript, then they upload the first chapter or so after your submission has been accepted
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thanks, Rachel. That helps a lot.


----------



## Jill James

Marjorie Florestal said:


> You don't get to choose. KS publishes the first 3500 words, so your opening chapters become even more important.


Marjorie, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Marjorie Florestal said:


> It was a rude and painful awakening for me as well. I went from 500 to 50, had to rub my eyes cause I thought I was going blind
> 
> I reached out to individuals with good results, though time consuming as hell. I'm now running a few promos cause I've run out of friends to nag. Will be so happy when this is over.


I think it reflects the life of an indie author, Marjorie. We hit the promotional campaign hard, and the book rises in the rankings. But the minute the author eases up, the book's rankings plummet. I've spent 10-12 hours per day campaigning, and it's not something you can do over months and years unless you plan on never writing another book again. The sequel to Damaged Beyond All Recognition has been touched since July 23 because of all the prep work involved with Kindle Scout. And I write just about every day.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Nominated the top 3.
> 
> Been away on vacation for a month expecting to see more published than they have. Hopefully they'll ratchet it up in the coming months before I get my next one ready.
> 
> An update on Girl in the Window which they rejected in August. As I say, I've been away for a month so there's been little chance for marketing. It's hovering around the 73,000 rank mark and now from 15000 the first month and it has only 6 reviews which is a little disappointing review wise. Still the content of the reviews are motivation to keep going with an average of 4.5.
> 
> A lesson learned review wise was that I should have planned my release better by concotting a letter for rejection to say I'd be offering it free to those who nominated me and to look out for the release date in the next few days, because they don't allow you to concoct your own notification of publication email telling the nominators that it will be free, it just says it is now published. As it was, I didn't have it free, and so the take up at publication didn't produce the reviews I had hoped for.
> 
> Just something for you to think about.


73,000 isn't bad after no promotion for a month. Some books drop into the abyss in that amount of time, so something good must be going on.

A lot of people do recommend starting the book out at free. I know Julianne does well with that. I'd be a little reluctant because free doesn't feed into the paid sales ranking, and a lot of people who might otherwise have bought the book will take it free instead. As I think about, a straight free run might also inhibit other promo efforts. Promo sites often want a discount, but if you've run your book at a lower price or free within a month or two or your promotion, they won't take it.

An interesting alternative might be to use Amazon Giveaway. Most people don't think about this, but there is a "invitation only" option. Instead of offering the giveaway publicly, you get single use links to give to people. If you told your nominators to get in touch if your book wasn't accepted and they wanted a free copy, you could then email each one a link. That lets the nominators have a free book without running the risk of losing all your pent-up demand in freebies.

Another alternative that seems to work well for me is to release at $0.99. Sure, that's not quite free, but it's probably cheap enough for people who got excited about the book during the campaign to pick it up.


----------



## Variath

JulianneQJohnson said:


> https://authorshout.com/promote-with-us/
> 
> Just scroll down the page to the Kindle Scout package.


Thank you Julianne for your support. I will try this.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> I think it reflects the life of an indie author, Marjorie. We hit the promotional campaign hard, and the book rises in the rankings. But the minute the author eases up, the book's rankings plummet. I've spent 10-12 hours per day campaigning, and it's not something you can do over months and years unless you plan on never writing another book again. The sequel to Damaged Beyond All Recognition has been touched since July 23 because of all the prep work involved with Kindle Scout. And I write just about every day.


That's a good description of the self-published writer's dilemma: you have to promote to stay visible, but every hour that goes to promotion is an hour that can't go to writing.

The only thing I can really add is that some things do get easier. For instance, as an author's mailing list increases in size, he or she can get more result just from sending out a newsletter. One also learns which promotions are worth the time (and sometimes money) and which really aren't.

However, it's still going to be a big job. I think you have to really love writing in order to stick with it.


----------



## Kimjwest

Bill Hiatt said:


> I haven't had the chance to read it yet, but evidently something about it resonates with readers. It's very hard to get a first book to make a big impact like that.
> 
> When I first started self-publishing, I met an author who had published without editing because he couldn't afford it. I won't go through the whole story, but suffice it to say he was in a real bind. He had major health issues crop up suddenly, so he couldn't keep working and had to get by on disability. He wasn't especially good with the mechanics of writing, so he got pelted with a fair number of one-star reviews, but he was such a good storyteller that the book sold anyway--eventually well into the thousands. When I met him, he was living well on his writing. His typical sales for a novel exceeded thirty thousand. He went from barely making ends meet to hiring a personal assistant, traveling to Japan, etc. (His health improved, too, but probably not because of the book sales.) Needless to say, he can afford an editor now.
> 
> I don't imagine you have as many typos as he did, but you must be a good storyteller, just as he is.


Lol thanks for the compliment, Bill. Although when I reread it now I wonder what I was thinking!
That author you know is really talented; 30,000 copies? That's my fantasy; I hope to be like him when I grow up!

I will be doing another free day in a couple of weeks for a Book Reviewers, Radio Hosts and Bloggers list I'm working on, so that will save any Curious Kboarder having to return it!


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I am feeling a little stronger today. The cold is slowly running its course. Tomorrow I have got a Writers In The School presentation, a full day which can be VERY taxing. But I don't want to pull out now, on such short notice. A whole school full of kids are expecting me.
> 
> So send me a little strength would you?
> 
> So let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> My three slots are free and nominated the following three books, best of luck team.
> The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory


----------



## Alan Felyk

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's a good description of the self-published writer's dilemma: you have to promote to stay visible, but every hour that goes to promotion is an hour that can't go to writing.
> 
> The only thing I can really add is that some things do get easier. For instance, as an author's mailing list increases in size, he or she can get more result just from sending out a newsletter. One also learns which promotions are worth the time (and sometimes money) and which really aren't.
> 
> However, it's still going to be a big job. I think you have to really love writing in order to stick with it.


I fully agree, Bill.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> A lot of people do recommend starting the book out at free. I know Julianne does well with that. I'd be a little reluctant because free doesn't feed into the paid sales ranking, and a lot of people who might otherwise have bought the book will take it free instead. As I think about, a straight free run might also inhibit other promo efforts. Promo sites often want a discount, but if you've run your book at a lower price or free within a month or two or your promotion, they won't take it.
> 
> Another alternative that seems to work well for me is to release at $0.99. Sure, that's not quite free, but it's probably cheap enough for people who got excited about the book during the campaign to pick it up.


I think the big question one has to ask oneself is "How much of a readership do I have?" If you have already built up a good reader base or if you have money to spend on promotion, then a free launch isn't going to get you much.

I am still building readers. My first three books before the free launches began showed me that the vast majority of nominators were not beating down Amazon's door to buy that book they didn't get for free. Sales numbers were low, rankings were crappy, reviews almost non-existent. My free launches put me higher in the ranks when it switches to paid. Don't know how that works, but it does.

Now, if you are running ads and paying for promos, that can take the place of all of this. I'm not saying free launch is best for everybody, but it works well for me, what with my not having an ad budget or much of a reader base yet.

Here's some stats, please keep in mind I am still small fry, author wise. No record breaking stats here! Copies sold are all of them, from launch to today.

The non-free launch books:
Descending / launched 10 months ago / 5 reviews / 48 copies sold
Wyrd House / launched 7 months ago / 11 reviews / 72 copies sold
Teatime / launched / 5 months ago / 11 reviews / 31 copies sold (Poor Teatime!)

The free launch books:
Nick of Time / launched 4 months ago / 18 reviews / 65 copies sold - 1165 copies given away at launch
Ghost in the Park / launched 2 months ago / 33 reviews / 171 copies sold - 960 copies given away
Ghost at the College / launched less than 1 month ago / 10 reviews /30 copies sold - 923 given away at launch

The difference is pretty startling. Even Nick has almost as much as Wyrd House, in almost half the time. Ghost at the College has sold nearly as much as Teatime and it hasn't even finished it's debut month. The other good thing about the free launch using KS free days is that readers "buy" it for free from Amazon. Most of Teatime's reviews are not verified because some folks on my newsletter list got free copies, but all the reviews for the free copies of Ghost in the Park are verified.

I'd also have to say that series are awesome. Ghost is past it's 30 day cliff, but rankings are not bad at all. Not going to set any sales records, lol, but not bad!
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,831 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#108 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
#150 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
#165 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics

Wow, what a long post! I'm tired now. As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> 73,000 isn't bad after no promotion for a month. Some books drop into the abyss in that amount of time, so something good must be going on.
> 
> A lot of people do recommend starting the book out at free. I know Julianne does well with that. I'd be a little reluctant because free doesn't feed into the paid sales ranking, and a lot of people who might otherwise have bought the book will take it free instead. As I think about, a straight free run might also inhibit other promo efforts. Promo sites often want a discount, but if you've run your book at a lower price or free within a month or two or your promotion, they won't take it.
> 
> An interesting alternative might be to use Amazon Giveaway. Most people don't think about this, but there is a "invitation only" option. Instead of offering the giveaway publicly, you get single use links to give to people. If you told your nominators to get in touch if your book wasn't accepted and they wanted a free copy, you could then email each one a link. That lets the nominators have a free book without running the risk of losing all your pent-up demand in freebies.
> 
> Another alternative that seems to work well for me is to release at $0.99. Sure, that's not quite free, but it's probably cheap enough for people who got excited about the book during the campaign to pick it up.


Thanks for the encouragement. I'll be starting to market this next week so hopefully I can get it up in the ranks.

I think you have it wrong about the benefit of free. Once upon a time - to tell a story - each free download represented 1 paid sale when reverting to a paid rank. Amazon soon realized how this skewed things and as far as I can make out now from my sales data, each 10 free downloads represents 1 paid sale in terms of rank when it reverts to paid. Pity they changed the algorythm really, because I made good bank in the early days because of that.

Like night following day, if I run a paid promo free for a day with a high end promo site as opposed to setting it free for a day and leaving it, then I always end up with a sales and borrow tail that more than covers cost.

To give an example, if I use freebooksy at around $80, I get around 3000/5000 downloads. When it comes off the free day and the rank is adjusted, it will end up with a around a paid rank of 3/5,000 and a cat rank in the top ten. From that, with the visibility, the sales usually pay for the ad and the page reads go off the chart for around 4 weeks, which also go towards earning paid rank to keep it up there. I work on the basis that the page reads make the ad profitable. Without any other marketing, the rank will tail off before the month is out. The following day and onto the second day is the big paid sales day, then the borrows take up the slack

The lower the free downloads, the lower your chance of a decent tail and borrows as it will not be enough to revert to get a category rank that gives visibility. This is typical of say a bknights fiver promo with less than 500 free downloads.

The motherload is to get a bookbub and you can expect 30/50000 free downloads, but they are hard to get and cost around $400+, but you end up with such a high paid rank that sales and borrows from the tail more than cover the cost. The kindle scout/kindlepress imprint uses bookbub for promotions but I think they go with 99c (not sure if they use free) Trad publishers also use bookbub for promos.

Where it doesn't work so well is if you get anything less than say 1500 free downloads with a site that charges say $35 as you miss the important cat ranks, or end up too far down in the top 100 category rank to be noticed.

It also pays off to get reviews, as many free promo sites insist on a minimum of reviews, but there are some that will take you on during the first month of publication without that requirement. The downside is that you usually pick up a drive by 1 star along the way.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Alan Felyk said:


> I think it reflects the life of an indie author, Marjorie. We hit the promotional campaign hard, and the book rises in the rankings. But the minute the author eases up, the book's rankings plummet. I've spent 10-12 hours per day campaigning, and it's not something you can do over months and years unless you plan on never writing another book again. The sequel to Damaged Beyond All Recognition has been touched since July 23 because of all the prep work involved with Kindle Scout. And I write just about every day.


True, the marketing campaign is part of the package. I try to write every day, but it has only been a few weeks since I finished the last novel and frankly I am too distracted. I have managed to at least start on a short story, and I will be winning Nanowrimo next month. The writing is the best part, but sometimes the marketing can be just a tiny bit fun.


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think the big question one has to ask oneself is "How much of a readership do I have?" If you have already built up a good reader base or if you have money to spend on promotion, then a free launch isn't going to get you much.
> 
> I am still building readers. My first three books before the free launches began showed me that the vast majority of nominators were not beating down Amazon's door to buy that book they didn't get for free. Sales numbers were low, rankings were crappy, reviews almost non-existent. My free launches put me higher in the ranks when it switches to paid. Don't know how that works, but it does.
> 
> Now, if you are running ads and paying for promos, that can take the place of all of this. I'm not saying free launch is best for everybody, but it works well for me, what with my not having an ad budget or much of a reader base yet.
> 
> Here's some stats, please keep in mind I am still small fry, author wise. No record breaking stats here! Copies sold are all of them, from launch to today.
> 
> The non-free launch books:
> Descending / launched 10 months ago / 5 reviews / 48 copies sold
> Wyrd House / launched 7 months ago / 11 reviews / 72 copies sold
> Teatime / launched / 5 months ago / 11 reviews / 31 copies sold (Poor Teatime!)
> 
> The free launch books:
> Nick of Time / launched 4 months ago / 18 reviews / 65 copies sold - 1165 copies given away at launch
> Ghost in the Park / launched 2 months ago / 33 reviews / 171 copies sold - 960 copies given away
> Ghost at the College / launched less than 1 month ago / 10 reviews /30 copies sold - 923 given away at launch
> 
> The difference is pretty startling. Even Nick has almost as much as Wyrd House, in almost half the time. Ghost at the College has sold nearly as much as Teatime and it hasn't even finished it's debut month. The other good thing about the free launch using KS free days is that readers "buy" it for free from Amazon. Most of Teatime's reviews are not verified because some folks on my newsletter list got free copies, but all the reviews for the free copies of Ghost in the Park are verified.
> 
> I'd also have to say that series are awesome. Ghost is past it's 30 day cliff, but rankings are not bad at all. Not going to set any sales records, lol, but not bad!
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,831 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #108 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Ghosts
> #150 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
> #165 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Supernatural > Psychics
> 
> Wow, what a long post! I'm tired now. As always, top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting.


How does a free launch work? Your book goes published live for free for a frist set number of days and then it starts charging your price?


----------



## Jkearp

My book, 'Murder on Perrys Island' is on Kindle Scout right now with about 3 weeks to go. While I started off getting a lot of views, it has dropped off recently and I'm trying to find ways to direct more scouts to read it. It was a fairly easy process to post it on Kindle Scout, but I agree, that the waiting game is agonizing. I don't check it more than every other day, and keep myself busy writing the next book in the series. I also am doing freelance ghostwriting, editing and proofreading work along with my day job, so that helps keep the anxiety at bay.

Two things I would suggest: 1)get a professional cover designer. Some are very reasonable (I would recommend mine as doing a good job for a reasonable price), and 2) most importantly-have your book EDITED AND PROOFREAD! Some I've read have had intriguing stories but the editing was so bad I did not nominate it.

If you would like to read the excerpt from my book, it's under Mysteries and Thrillers. Here's the link: 
https://kindlescout.amazon. com/p/27ILOO1JQFLW3

Thanks.

J. Kevin Earp


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sskkoo1 said:


> How does a free launch work? Your book goes published live for free for a frist set number of days and then it starts charging your price?


I set it up with the real price, and then use Kindle Select free days. You can have up to 5 free days in a 3 month period. At the end of the free days, it automatically reverts to regular price.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
LAST DAY LEFT!  Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
3 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
3 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
4 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
5 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
7 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
10 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
13 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
17 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
17 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
17 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
17 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
18 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
18 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
20 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
20 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
24 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
24 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
25 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
27 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
27 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lewg

My novel, Isaac's Touch, is available as a free ebook today (October 30) and tomorrow (October 31).  Simply go to www.isaacstouch.com if you'd like a free copy of my ebook.


----------



## Variath

Dear KB family,

My book "She was waiting" is available for free in 2 days to all KB family (October 31 and November 01). I am looking forward to your feed back . My KS submitted book 'The Peacewoods' will be publishing in November 01 and of course that also have free days, cool.
I am waiting for your  'click' to the link below.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Updated my book launch post in my signature below if anyone is curious how it is going!

Highlights!

-71 reviews in 6 days
-Over 500 sales between all three books (mostly Amazon)
-Rank has sat between 3700 and 5k since launch.
-Today is the biggest day. 

It'll be a big day of sales because it is not only the most promotions running in a day, but it is also the biggest promotions for this book. I'm hoping to finally push the rank under the 3k ranking mark if possible.

Tomorrow there will be a few more promotions running, and the second book will also launch and be available for sale, so hopefully that will also help drive it forward. Either way, the launch is basically over with and now it's back to writing more books!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Updated my book launch post in my signature below if anyone is curious how it is going!
> 
> Highlights!
> 
> -71 reviews in 6 days
> -Over 500 sales between all three books (mostly Amazon)
> -Rank has sat between 3700 and 5k since launch.
> -Today is the biggest day.
> 
> It'll be a big day of sales because it is not only the most promotions running in a day, but it is also the biggest promotions for this book. I'm hoping to finally push the rank under the 3k ranking mark if possible.
> 
> Tomorrow there will be a few more promotions running, and the second book will also launch and be available for sale, so hopefully that will also help drive it forward. Either way, the launch is basically over with and now it's back to writing more books!


That is awesome, Lincoln! You really know how to roll a book out!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

lincolnjcole said:


> Updated my book launch post in my signature below if anyone is curious how it is going!
> 
> Highlights!
> 
> -71 reviews in 6 days
> -Over 500 sales between all three books (mostly Amazon)
> -Rank has sat between 3700 and 5k since launch.
> -Today is the biggest day.
> 
> It'll be a big day of sales because it is not only the most promotions running in a day, but it is also the biggest promotions for this book. I'm hoping to finally push the rank under the 3k ranking mark if possible.
> 
> Tomorrow there will be a few more promotions running, and the second book will also launch and be available for sale, so hopefully that will also help drive it forward. Either way, the launch is basically over with and now it's back to writing more books!


Looks like a great launch. Congratulations.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Updated my book launch post in my signature below if anyone is curious how it is going!
> 
> Highlights!
> 
> -71 reviews in 6 days
> -Over 500 sales between all three books (mostly Amazon)
> -Rank has sat between 3700 and 5k since launch.
> -Today is the biggest day.
> 
> It'll be a big day of sales because it is not only the most promotions running in a day, but it is also the biggest promotions for this book. I'm hoping to finally push the rank under the 3k ranking mark if possible.
> 
> Tomorrow there will be a few more promotions running, and the second book will also launch and be available for sale, so hopefully that will also help drive it forward. Either way, the launch is basically over with and now it's back to writing more books!


Further proof that you really know how to move books--very impressive!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I think the big question one has to ask oneself is "How much of a readership do I have?" If you have already built up a good reader base or if you have money to spend on promotion, then a free launch isn't going to get you much.


One of the thing it took me a while to get was that the same formula doesn't work for everyone. Most strategies are to some degree situational, just as you point out.


----------



## Arches

lincolnjcole said:


> Updated my book launch post in my signature below if anyone is curious how it is going!
> 
> Highlights!
> 
> -71 reviews in 6 days
> -Over 500 sales between all three books (mostly Amazon)
> -Rank has sat between 3700 and 5k since launch.
> -Today is the biggest day.
> 
> It'll be a big day of sales because it is not only the most promotions running in a day, but it is also the biggest promotions for this book. I'm hoping to finally push the rank under the 3k ranking mark if possible.
> 
> Tomorrow there will be a few more promotions running, and the second book will also launch and be available for sale, so hopefully that will also help drive it forward. Either way, the launch is basically over with and now it's back to writing more books!


Contratulations on such great success. Your hard work paid off.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
The Hunger by Mark Kasniak

Best of luck to all three!

Mark

My nove A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I'll be starting to market this next week so hopefully I can get it up in the ranks.
> 
> I think you have it wrong about the benefit of free. Once upon a time - to tell a story - each free download represented 1 paid sale when reverting to a paid rank. Amazon soon realized how this skewed things and as far as I can make out now from my sales data, each 10 free downloads represents 1 paid sale in terms of rank when it reverts to paid. Pity they changed the algorythm really, because I made good bank in the early days because of that.
> 
> Like night following day, if I run a paid promo free for a day with a high end promo site as opposed to setting it free for a day and leaving it, then I always end up with a sales and borrow tail that more than covers cost.
> 
> To give an example, if I use freebooksy at around $80, I get around 3000/5000 downloads. When it comes off the free day and the rank is adjusted, it will end up with a around a paid rank of 3/5,000 and a cat rank in the top ten. From that, with the visibility, the sales usually pay for the ad and the page reads go off the chart for around 4 weeks, which also go towards earning paid rank to keep it up there. I work on the basis that the page reads make the ad profitable. Without any other marketing, the rank will tail off before the month is out. The following day and onto the second day is the big paid sales day, then the borrows take up the slack
> 
> The lower the free downloads, the lower your chance of a decent tail and borrows as it will not be enough to revert to get a category rank that gives visibility. This is typical of say a bknights fiver promo with less than 500 free downloads.
> 
> The motherload is to get a bookbub and you can expect 30/50000 free downloads, but they are hard to get and cost around $400+, but you end up with such a high paid rank that sales and borrows from the tail more than cover the cost. The kindle scout/kindlepress imprint uses bookbub for promotions but I think they go with 99c (not sure if they use free) Trad publishers also use bookbub for promos.
> 
> Where it doesn't work so well is if you get anything less than say 1500 free downloads with a site that charges say $35 as you miss the important cat ranks, or end up too far down in the top 100 category rank to be noticed.
> 
> It also pays off to get reviews, as many free promo sites insist on a minimum of reviews, but there are some that will take you on during the first month of publication without that requirement. The downside is that you usually pick up a drive by 1 star along the way.


For the benefit of newbies who might not realize this, let me clarify one point. (Please correct me if I'm misinterpreting.)

When you talk about paid rank right after a free promotion, you are talking about the impact of sales and borrows of other titles, correct? As you yourself point out, free downloads no longer count in the paid ranking, and if I recall correctly, Amazon tends not to count pages read for a book while it's being offered free. That means the only way the paid ranking could be rising is sell through and read through on the other titles, right? Once the book is off free, then the extra visibility would have the effect you mention.

I would agree that free promos can work if you have a decent backlist. Otherwise, what often happens is that the book comes off free at a much lower paid rank than it might have had, and the results can be the opposite.

You and I know this, of course. Again, this is more newbies who might not realize the difference.

Edit: I realized that I what I suggested above doesn't make sense either. Sales and borrows from your other books wouldn't affect the paid sales rank of the book in question, so what is raising it in the example you gave? Obviously, people can't be buying the book while it's free. I guess Amazon could have started counting pages read during a free run, and/or you get enough pages read and buys in the immediate aftermath of a giveaway to create the effect you describe. Otherwise, I'm baffled. What people normally report is a lower paid ranking when the book goes off free, because obviously it hasn't been selling during the free run. I'm clearly missing some piece of the puzzle.


----------



## lewg

Bill Hiatt said:


> For the benefit of newbies who might not realize this, let me clarify one point. (Please correct me if I'm misinterpreting.)
> 
> When you talk about paid rank right after a free promotion, you are talking about the impact of sales and borrows of other titles, correct? As you yourself point out, free downloads no longer count in the paid ranking, and if I recall correctly, Amazon tends not to count pages read for a book while it's being offered free. That means the only way the paid ranking could be rising is sell through and read through on the other titles, right? Once the book is off free, then the extra visibility would have the effect you mention.
> 
> I would agree that free promos can work if you have a decent backlist. Otherwise, what often happens is that the book comes off free at a much lower paid rank than it might have had, and the results can be the opposite.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this. I had no idea. I may inadvertently hurt my ranking as I'm offering my ebook for me today and tomorrow. I don't have a decent backlist. Thanks for the information.
> 
> You and I know this, of course. Again, this is more newbies who might not realize the difference.


----------



## lewg

My message didn't post above.  Thank you for sharing this information; I had no idea.


----------



## Kimjwest

lincolnjcole said:


> Updated my book launch post in my signature below if anyone is curious how it is going!
> 
> Highlights!
> 
> -71 reviews in 6 days
> -Over 500 sales between all three books (mostly Amazon)
> -Rank has sat between 3700 and 5k since launch.
> -Today is the biggest day.
> 
> It'll be a big day of sales because it is not only the most promotions running in a day, but it is also the biggest promotions for this book. I'm hoping to finally push the rank under the 3k ranking mark if possible.
> 
> Tomorrow there will be a few more promotions running, and the second book will also launch and be available for sale, so hopefully that will also help drive it forward. Either way, the launch is basically over with and now it's back to writing more books!


Congrats, Lincoln. 71 reviews in 6 days! Wow. Learning lots from your launch; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lewg said:


> My message didn't post above. Thank you for sharing this information; I had no idea.


I did have to make one correction. The sales and borrows for other books would make an author more visible in general but wouldn't affect the ranking of the book in question. I asked Decon to clarify how the book in question can rank higher on the paid chart after a free run. I'm sure he'll explain that when he gets the chance.


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I set it up with the real price, and then use Kindle Select free days. You can have up to 5 free days in a 3 month period. At the end of the free days, it automatically reverts to regular price.


Gotcha. Have you seen better long-term success for your books that you gave away free at the launch?


----------



## sskkoo1

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> The Rise and Fall of Jane by Corrie Garrett
> Trumps A Mayor by Mike Scantlebury
> The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark
> 
> Thanks for the nomination
> 
> My nove A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## lincolnjcole

sskkoo1 said:


> Gotcha. Have you seen better long-term success for your books that you gave away free at the launch?


I wrote a blog post about going free, particularly during launches, and you can find it Here.

Hopefully it can help showcase the benefits (and, in particular, downsides) of making your book free.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I'd like to make a quick shout-out for readper. The official promotion doesn't start until tomorrow, but my KS campaign has been visible on the site, and just those mentions are already one of my biggest external traffic sources, possibly the biggest aside from the ones I control (like my website). If it can do that well without even pushing, It'll be interesting to see what happens when the actual push starts.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

lincolnjcole said:


> I wrote a blog post about going free, particularly during launches, and you can find it Here.
> 
> Hopefully it can help showcase the benefits (and, in particular, downsides) of making your book free.


Just read this, and as always you provide great information, Lincoln. I hadn't known that scammers were targeting free books that were doing well. Indie marketing strategy seems to change on a dime, and we are all just one step ahead of the scammers. Sigh.

But I do know that I and guilty of downloading way too many books--both free and paid--that I never get around to reading. I am an avid reader who reads daily, and still I can't keep up! This didn't happen so much when I had physical books. Yes, the pile on my nightstand would rise, but then I would dedicate myself to reading what I had until the pile disappeared. In this day and age of a daily Bookbub email alert, I download way faster than I can possibly read. The constant replenishment of my To Be Read pile means the pile will never go down. Yet, I'm unwilling to stop myself from buying/downloading a great-looking book (sign of an addiction?)

It makes me sad for us as authors.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> For the benefit of newbies who might not realize this, let me clarify one point. (Please correct me if I'm misinterpreting.)
> 
> When you talk about paid rank right after a free promotion, you are talking about the impact of sales and borrows of other titles, correct? As you yourself point out, free downloads no longer count in the paid ranking, and if I recall correctly, Amazon tends not to count pages read for a book while it's being offered free. That means the only way the paid ranking could be rising is sell through and read through on the other titles, right? Once the book is off free, then the extra visibility would have the effect you mention.
> 
> I would agree that free promos can work if you have a decent backlist. Otherwise, what often happens is that the book comes off free at a much lower paid rank than it might have had, and the results can be the opposite.
> 
> You and I know this, of course. Again, this is more newbies who might not realize the difference.
> 
> Edit: I realized that I what I suggested above doesn't make sense either. Sales and borrows from your other books wouldn't affect the paid sales rank of the book in question, so what is raising it in the example you gave? Obviously, people can't be buying the book while it's free. I guess Amazon could have started counting pages read during a free run, and/or you get enough pages read and buys in the immediate aftermath of a giveaway to create the effect you describe. Otherwise, I'm baffled. What people normally report is a lower paid ranking when the book goes off free, because obviously it hasn't been selling during the free run. I'm clearly missing some piece of the puzzle.


Bill, I don't know why it happens, but it's clear to me that Amazon counts something during free days towards paid ranking. At lease, they do if you are using the Kindle Select free days. I launch for free, I don't have much sales of other titles during free days, and when it switches to paid, I have good paid ranking (for a writer of my level). I don't even usually have that many page reads during free days.

I have not kept a record of all the stat stuff, but I can tell you that the day Nick of Time switched from free to paid, it had top 10 paid stats in 3 paid categories. That wasn't from paid sales on that day; I had a few, but not enough to get that much rank. I think Declan is right. It's no longer counting 1 free sale as one paid sale, but the algorithm is still counting free sales as something for paid ranking. It's one of the reasons I launch for free. My free launch books end up with a higher opening rank than my paid book launches.

((Oops edited because I meant 1 free sale as one paid sale. Wish I'd been around for that!)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sskkoo1 said:


> Gotcha. Have you seen better long-term success for your books that you gave away free at the launch?


Yes. For Example, Ghost in the Park has sold 171 copies so far, much better than any of my paid launches. The fact that it's a series helped and the higher rank when it switched to paid certainly helped.


----------



## VayneLine

Two quick questions, do I need my manuscript formatted in *Justified *or leave it normal (aka ragged since many online things auto format)?

Also, how does the 'first page' start, considering about the copyright, any character list, etc before actual start of book?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> I wrote a blog post about going free, particularly during launches, and you can find it Here.
> 
> Hopefully it can help showcase the benefits (and, in particular, downsides) of making your book free.


Excellent information, as always!

Scammers are certainly an issue for anyone going free. I don't promote with big promotion sites when I have a free launch and this is exactly why. (I would also make an exception for Bookbub, but I wouldn't do a Bookbub at launch.) I have it free for a few days, tell my nominators, tell my newsletter subscribers, tell my folks on Facebook. I have done a couple of small, trusted promotions, Readper and Melrock, but that's it as far as promoting my free days. I'm looking to give away around 1k books, not 10k. If you do free promotions, I'd be very careful of which promoters you use. The more attention you get, the more you risk drawing the attention of scammers.

I also do not think making a first book perma-free has the power it used to, based on what I've read. I don't intend to make any of my books perma-free. I think the average reader distrusts the value of a free book, and with good reason. Free for a few days is one thing, free for a long time is a different kettle of fish. Right now, Ghost in the Park is on sale for $.99 because of the second book's launch. I plan to raise that to $1.99- 2.99 soon.

As I've said before, if you have the readership already, or if you have the money to do good paid promotion, that will always be a better way to go. All you have to do is look at Lincoln's stats to see that. Me, right now my add budget is around 25-50 bucks a month. Until I have more budget in my budget, the free launch is a good way for me to build readers.


----------



## sskkoo1

lincolnjcole said:


> I wrote a blog post about going free, particularly during launches, and you can find it Here.
> 
> Hopefully it can help showcase the benefits (and, in particular, downsides) of making your book free.


Great. Thanks, Lincoln.


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Excellent information, as always!
> 
> Scammers are certainly an issue for anyone going free. I don't promote with big promotion sites when I have a free launch and this is exactly why. (I would also make an exception for Bookbub, but I wouldn't do a Bookbub at launch.) I have it free for a few days, tell my nominators, tell my newsletter subscribers, tell my folks on Facebook. I have done a couple of small, trusted promotions, Readper and Melrock, but that's it as far as promoting my free days. I'm looking to give away around 1k books, not 10k. If you do free promotions, I'd be very careful of which promoters you use. The more attention you get, the more you risk drawing the attention of scammers.
> 
> I also do not think making a first book perma-free has the power it used to, based on what I've read. I don't intend to make any of my books perma-free. I think the average reader distrusts the value of a free book, and with good reason. Free for a few days is one thing, free for a long time is a different kettle of fish. Right now, Ghost in the Park is on sale for $.99 because of the second book's launch. I plan to raise that to $1.99- 2.99 soon.
> 
> As I've said before, if you have the readership already, or if you have the money to do good paid promotion, that will always be a better way to go. All you have to do is look at Lincoln's stats to see that. Me, right now my add budget is around 25-50 bucks a month. Until I have more budget in my budget, the free launch is a good way for me to build readers.


I completely agree. I don't pay anything anymore to promote my free days, not that I paid too much to begin with. But, I noticed that with some paid promoters, when I had a free day being promoted with them, I'd get a sudden spike all at once in downloads (250-1000 downloads) It screamed "Click farm" to me and I knew it was bogus.

Now, I just stick to listing my book with any website who will tweet and promote my book on Facebook free, it's kind of a pain to fill out all the forms ahead of my free day, but it can and does help increase legit downloads. I as well list my book with all the Facebook groups I signed up for (about 80) and I get quite a few downloads from them I believe.

I haven't published an indie book in a few years and I'm currently sitting on 5 novels that I'm not sure yet just what I want to do with, but the ones I have published in the past I still get anywhere between 50-750 downloads per free day going the route I just talked about.


----------



## Kimjwest

VayneLine said:


> Two quick questions, do I need my manuscript formatted in *Justified *or leave it normal (aka ragged since many online things auto format)?
> 
> Also, how does the 'first page' start, considering about the copyright, any character list, etc before actual start of book?


To submit to Kindle Scout:
Times New Roman Font
Single line spacing
12 point letter size
Single space after full stops
Indent your paragraphs. Do not use tab (assuming that's what you mean by ragged?)
Chapter headings using the Headings setting
Link chapter headings to a table of contents (like kindle books)
Page numbers top right of page
Insert page breaks between chapters rather than using enter to go to a new page

You don't need copyright etc. Just title page with author name and title. Followed by table of contents, followed by chapter 1. You can put all of that copyright stuff if you like to make your manuscript more ready to publish but it's not necessary because if you win, Kindle Press has their standard format for that page. Hope this helps


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

VayneLine said:


> Two quick questions, do I need my manuscript formatted in *Justified *or leave it normal (aka ragged since many online things auto format)?
> 
> Also, how does the 'first page' start, considering about the copyright, any character list, etc before actual start of book?


Firstly, you don't have to format for Scout, you can simply send a word doc. I do format, and I format like I would for digital publishing. For digital, it is recommended to use left justified instead of justified, as you have noted. For print you would want the justified, but not for ereaders.

Kim has some good suggestions but I do not suggest any page numbers, as they aren't used in digital. I also tend to format in Georgia, but the font doesn't matter as long as it's a common font. Folks on ereaders chose their own font. Don't embed font in the document, don't use a different font for emphasis or whatever, because those things don't translate to digital. Man, I have a math problem in Crucible Station, and that's a font! When I checked it with a previewer I realized I had to make that an image. Thank goodness it wasn't in the excerpt!

I do go ahead and put my front and back matter in, so I'm more ready to publish, but you don't have to. KS will ignore front matter and start the excerpt at chapter one.

That's what I know to the best of my knowledge. It might not all be correct, lol! KS is a bit cagey about exactly how they want a submission formatted, probably because if they select it they will re-format to their own specifications.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> For print you would want the justified, but not for ereaders.


I know there are different opinions on this subject, and it won't matter for KS. Ereaders like Kindle typically justify the display even if the source material isn't justified, so that's not an issue either.

The only potential issue is with the Look Inside. Left-aligned text will have a ragged right margin if that's the way the source material was. Some people argue that justified material looks more the way readers expect a book to look. Whether that's really a big issue I couldn't say.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Bill, I don't know why it happens, but it's clear to me that Amazon counts something during free days towards paid ranking. At lease, they do if you are using the Kindle Select free days. I launch for free, I don't have much sales of other titles during free days, and when it switches to paid, I have good paid ranking (for a writer of my level). I don't even usually have that many page reads during free days.
> 
> I have not kept a record of all the stat stuff, but I can tell you that the day Nick of Time switched from free to paid, it had top 10 paid stats in 3 paid categories. That wasn't from paid sales on that day; I had a few, but not enough to get that much rank. I think Declan is right. It's no longer counting 10 free sales as one paid sale, but the algorithm is still counting free sales as something for paid ranking. It's one of the reasons I launch for free. My free launch books end up with a higher opening rank than my paid book launches.


Amazon moves in mysterious ways. Perhaps they quietly blurred the complete separation between free and paid lists again. Amazon often makes unannounced changes. I've noticed back and forth movement on whether or not Amazon ebook giveaways contribute to rank. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.

Speaking of mysterious ways, I just had an Amazon giveaway disappear. The books got claimed completely, it ended--and the copies never showed up on the author dashboard. Normally, they appear as sales on both the main screen and the month-to-date numbers, and even impact on royalties also shows. Not this time, though. Three days later, and nothing. Foolishly, I decided to ask what was going on. Two emails and five phone transfers later--they actually let me call in--I got someone who understood the problem and was able to look and see that the prizes hadn't been redeemed yet. That makes sense--except that I've never had anyone wait longer than twenty-four hours to redeem an email prize before, and the contest was three days ago. The rep agreed to call me back in two days to see if the redemptions had occurred.

Sigh! That's where my morning went. The reps tried to be helpful, but sometimes the organization is so mysterious that even its own employees haven't a clue...


----------



## Sebourn

And, here we go.

Folklore has been approved and is ready for launch on November 1.


----------



## jaxonreed

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'd like to make a quick shout-out for readper. The official promotion doesn't start until tomorrow, but my KS campaign has been visible on the site, and just those mentions are already one of my biggest external traffic sources, possibly the biggest aside from the ones I control (like my website). If it can do that well without even pushing, It'll be interesting to see what happens when the actual push starts.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

jaxonreed said:


> Thanks for the kind words.


Jaxon is a pro and nice guy as well. Ciao Dan


----------



## corrieg

Phew, I'm out and I'm glad. I need a seat in the waiting room, maybe two so I can put my feet up!   
Currently I'm planning the launch for Jane so I’ll be ready, gearing up for a NaNoWriMo push (I'm addicted to their graphs!), and already enjoying the reprieve from tapping the darn refresh button!
G'night all! (Happy Reformation Day, by the way, 500 years tomorrow.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday morning. Happy Halloween, folks.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
2 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
3 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
4 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
6 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
9 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
12 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
16 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
16 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
16 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
16 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
17 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
17 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
19 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
19 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
23 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
23 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
24 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
26 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
26 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

corrieg said:


> Phew, I'm out and I'm glad. I need a seat in the waiting room, maybe two so I can put my feet up!
> Currently I'm planning the launch for Jane so I'll be ready, gearing up for a NaNoWriMo push (I'm addicted to their graphs!), and already enjoying the reprieve from tapping the darn refresh button!
> G'night all! (Happy Reformation Day, by the way, 500 years tomorrow.)


It's all over but the waiting ... congrats on making it through. I've got one blessed week left. Grrrh.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday morning. Happy Halloween, folks.
> 
> Let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 2 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> 3 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 4 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 6 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
> 9 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 12 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 16 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 16 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 16 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 16 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 17 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 17 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 19 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 19 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 23 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 23 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 24 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 26 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 26 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Had a slot open and nominated The Unexpected Friendship. Good luck all!


----------



## RK

corrieg said:


> Phew, I'm out and I'm glad. I need a seat in the waiting room, maybe two so I can put my feet up!
> Currently I'm planning the launch for Jane so I'll be ready, gearing up for a NaNoWriMo push (I'm addicted to their graphs!), and already enjoying the reprieve from tapping the darn refresh button!
> G'night all! (Happy Reformation Day, by the way, 500 years tomorrow.)


Just wanted to tell you I really love your title/cover and I was so very happy to vote for you (a lot of books I support just to be nice/to support my fellow authors, but this one is actually right up my alley and I look forward to reading the rest...) Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Book II of my series launched today and the first book ended my promotion run with a peak rank of about #1,300 and over 600 sales in the first week! Those sales numbers don't actually count yesterday which was the biggest day, nor today, so I still have to adjust my post when I get those numbers!

I still have promotions coming through over the next month and then it will go back up to full price. Yesterday was the peak rank day so I'll be curious to see how many sales come in for that. All in all, it's been a fun experiment to launch this book wide. Now it's time to go back to the drawing board and start a new book!  

Thanks everyone! I'm still sitting around here nominating books and checking in on the progress! Good luck to everyone running your campaigns or launching your books!


----------



## Variath

lewg said:


> My novel, Isaac's Touch, is available as a free ebook today (October 30) and tomorrow (October 31). Simply go to www.isaacstouch.com if you'd like a free copy of my ebook.


Thank you Lewg for the free and I'll drop a feed back after reading. Please download my book "She was waiting" free from today and tomorrow. This is my first book in English and the other one that submitted to KS (The Peacewoods) will be published in next week.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday morning. Happy Halloween, folks.
> 
> Let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
> 2 days left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
> 3 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
> 4 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 6 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
> 9 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 12 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 16 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 16 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 16 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 16 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 17 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 17 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 19 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 19 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 23 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 23 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 24 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 26 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 26 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks Steve, Nominated top three Good Luck Dan


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RK said:


> Just wanted to tell you I really love your title/cover and I was so very happy to vote for you (a lot of books I support just to be nice/to support my fellow authors, but this one is actually right up my alley and I look forward to reading the rest...) Good luck!


Randileigh,

Looks like you're running a great campaign. Are you planning to write a blog post on your experience? Would love to read it.


----------



## lewg

Variath said:


> Thank you Lewg for the free and I'll drop a feed back after reading. Please download my book "She was waiting" free from today and tomorrow. This is my first book in English and the other one that submitted to KS (The Peacewoods) will be published in next week.


Thank you as well. I'll download your book and give you feedback as well. Good luck on launching The Peacewoods next week.


----------



## XCulletto

corrieg said:


> Phew, I'm out and I'm glad. I need a seat in the waiting room, maybe two so I can put my feet up!
> Currently I'm planning the launch for Jane so I'll be ready, gearing up for a NaNoWriMo push (I'm addicted to their graphs!), and already enjoying the reprieve from tapping the darn refresh button!
> G'night all! (Happy Reformation Day, by the way, 500 years tomorrow.)


Welcome to the waiting room! Been here 9 days.  At this point, I'll be celebrating the email no matter what it says, just to be out of limbo!


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> For the benefit of newbies who might not realize this, let me clarify one point. (Please correct me if I'm misinterpreting.)
> 
> When you talk about paid rank right after a free promotion, you are talking about the impact of sales and borrows of other titles, correct? As you yourself point out, free downloads no longer count in the paid ranking, and if I recall correctly, Amazon tends not to count pages read for a book while it's being offered free. That means the only way the paid ranking could be rising is sell through and read through on the other titles, right? Once the book is off free, then the extra visibility would have the effect you mention.
> 
> I would agree that free promos can work if you have a decent backlist. Otherwise, what often happens is that the book comes off free at a much lower paid rank than it might have had, and the results can be the opposite.
> 
> You and I know this, of course. Again, this is more newbies who might not realize the difference.
> 
> Edit: I realized that I what I suggested above doesn't make sense either. Sales and borrows from your other books wouldn't affect the paid sales rank of the book in question, so what is raising it in the example you gave? Obviously, people can't be buying the book while it's free. I guess Amazon could have started counting pages read during a free run, and/or you get enough pages read and buys in the immediate aftermath of a giveaway to create the effect you describe. Otherwise, I'm baffled. What people normally report is a lower paid ranking when the book goes off free, because obviously it hasn't been selling during the free run. I'm clearly missing some piece of the puzzle.


Okay, just to be clear. Amazon has an algorythm for free downloads, say 10 free downloads = 1 paid sale for rank purposes after the free day finishes and it returns to a paid rank. If there wasn't a return on a free promotion via paid sites, no one would use free for those purposes

The more free downloads you have on the day, the higher that rank on that paricular book in the free section and the higher it reverts to a paid rank. That's what gives it visibility in the paid category rank, so if you have enough free downloads, the following day it will have visibility in the paid ranks for people to see, buy, and to borrow.

In addition to the algorythm for free downloads to count for a paid rank after the event, you will also get more borrows from having rank visibility, however long that lasts. Page reads don't count to the sales rank, but the fact that someone has downoaded your book as a borrow, then this is counted as one sale for the paid charts.

It has nothing to do with your other books not promoted in this way.


----------



## RK

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Randileigh,
> 
> Looks like you're running a great campaign. Are you planning to write a blog post on your experience? Would love to read it.


Unfortunately my blog post wouldn't have much to add, lol. Marketing is not my strong suit and I'm too frugal for paid promotions. I posted my "secret weapon" earlier - here he is. My pig's name is Kevin Bacon and his charming face lures people in. Below are pics of him with my book from both my first campaign and my current campaign - each campaign I posted in my pig group (over 25k members!) saying "hey, we need your help!" and people are amazing and so willing to offer their support (keep in mind, these people aren't hounded with book promotions like author groups - so it's actually MORE advantageous in my opinion to target groups completed unrelated to books - bonus, they have no "self-promotion" bans, lol).

Though I am clearly no expert, my best piece of advice would simply be to target NON-book groups - knitting clubs, mom clubs, sports groups, local FB garage sale pages (everyone there is looking for a bargain, so a free book from a local author is a win!) - they may seem unrelated to books in general, but you've got to think there are avid readers in each random group - not to mention just having something in common with them encourages them to want to help you, as unrelated as it may seem. Hope that helps!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Okay, just to be clear. Amazon has an algorythm for free downloads, say 10 free downloads = 1 paid sale for rank purposes after the free day finishes and it returns to a paid rank. If there wasn't a return on a free promotion via paid sites, no one would use free for those purposes
> 
> The more free downloads you have on the day, the higher that rank on that paricular book in the free section and the higher it reverts to a paid rank. That's what gives it visibility in the paid category rank, so if you have enough free downloads, the following day it will have visibility in the paid ranks for people to see, buy, and to borrow.
> 
> In addition to the algorythm for free downloads to count for a paid rank after the event, you will also get more borrows from having rank visibility, however long that lasts. Page reads don't count to the sales rank, but the fact that someone has downoaded your book as a borrow, then this is counted as one sale for the paid charts.
> 
> It has nothing to do with your other books not promoted in this way.


Yes, I meant to say borrows, not pages read.

Apparently, Amazon changed its algorithms again at some point. So many people were reporting steep drops in paid rank immediately after a free run that I actually started to think they were getting ready to phase out free completely. That was a while ago, though.

Wouldn't it be nice if what Amazon was doing was a little more transparent?

Anyway, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Here is Amazon's wording on things:

---

Amazon Best Sellers lists are divided into Top 100 Paid and Top 100 Free in the Kindle Store. While your book is offered for free, it will have a sales rank in the Free list. Once your Free Book Promotion is complete, your book will enter the paid Paid list.

It can take several hours for books to transition between the Free and Paid lists before and after promotional periods. In some cases, the transition may take longer due to system latencies. Since the start and end times of promotions are based on midnight Pacific time, the exact time your book reflects a free or paid sales rank will vary depending on the time zone from which customers are viewing your book. For example, customers in time zones other than Pacific time may not see books reflected in the free list until much later in the day, depending on local time.

The Amazon Best Sellers calculation is based on Amazon.com sales and is updated hourly to reflect recent and historical sales of every item sold on Amazon.com.

Your book will drop in sales rank in the Paid list from the time your free promotion begins to the time it ends. However, since sales rank takes previous sales into account as well as recent sales, your previous paid rank will influence your new rank when your book enters the paid categories again. Learn more information about Amazon Best Sellers Rank here.

---

Free downloads DO NOT affect your paid ranking, and your paid ranking actually gets worse while your book is free. So, if your book is free for 5 days, your book will slide 5 days worth of 0 paid sales. 

However...they DO point out that it takes into account previous and recent sales, so it can help your rank in the paid store. On top of that, it takes a few hours to transition from the paid and free lists. What many people do is get a HUGE promotion running to spike their rank really high in the free store, and then cancel their promotion during the middle of the day (when most people are browsing on Amazon) rather than letting it end at midnight. For example, let's say you are on the free recommendation list with a book in the top #20 free books on amazon...your book will continue to be recommended as a top #20 free book for a few hours after you cancel the free promotion before it hits the paid store again, and many people will buy it without noticing. A lot might eventually refund it since it wasn't free, but it will still help the paid ranking because these were paid sales.

This is, of course, considered bad practice and many readers will be angry with you. On top of that, unless you have something like a bookbub it is likely your rank will be stripped in the free store if you push your book that high in free downloads. Most promotion sites are not okay with such practice, and you would probably get banned from their services.

All in all, to really benefit from a free promotion you need to get a lot of free downloads, not get rank-stripped, and get really lucky with the timing of free back to paid. Amazon is continually tweaking their system to make sure that free =/= paid and that the listing from one to the other has less impact overall.


----------



## sskkoo1

lincolnjcole said:


> Here is Amazon's wording on things:
> 
> ---
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers lists are divided into Top 100 Paid and Top 100 Free in the Kindle Store. While your book is offered for free, it will have a sales rank in the Free list. Once your Free Book Promotion is complete, your book will enter the paid Paid list.
> 
> It can take several hours for books to transition between the Free and Paid lists before and after promotional periods. In some cases, the transition may take longer due to system latencies. Since the start and end times of promotions are based on midnight Pacific time, the exact time your book reflects a free or paid sales rank will vary depending on the time zone from which customers are viewing your book. For example, customers in time zones other than Pacific time may not see books reflected in the free list until much later in the day, depending on local time.
> 
> The Amazon Best Sellers calculation is based on Amazon.com sales and is updated hourly to reflect recent and historical sales of every item sold on Amazon.com.
> 
> Your book will drop in sales rank in the Paid list from the time your free promotion begins to the time it ends. However, since sales rank takes previous sales into account as well as recent sales, your previous paid rank will influence your new rank when your book enters the paid categories again. Learn more information about Amazon Best Sellers Rank here.
> 
> ---
> 
> Free downloads DO NOT affect your paid ranking, and your paid ranking actually gets worse while your book is free. So, if your book is free for 5 days, your book will slide 5 days worth of 0 paid sales.
> 
> However...they DO point out that it takes into account previous and recent sales, so it can help your rank in the paid store. On top of that, it takes a few hours to transition from the paid and free lists. What many people do is get a HUGE promotion running to spike their rank really high in the free store, and then cancel their promotion during the middle of the day (when most people are browsing on Amazon) rather than letting it end at midnight. For example, let's say you are on the free recommendation list with a book in the top #20 free books on amazon...your book will continue to be recommended as a top #20 free book for a few hours after you cancel the free promotion before it hits the paid store again, and many people will buy it without noticing. A lot might eventually refund it since it wasn't free, but it will still help the paid ranking because these were paid sales.
> 
> This is, of course, considered bad practice and many readers will be angry with you. On top of that, unless you have something like a bookbub it is likely your rank will be stripped in the free store if you push your book that high in free downloads. Most promotion sites are not okay with such practice, and you would probably get banned from their services.
> 
> All in all, to really benefit from a free promotion you need to get a lot of free downloads, not get rank-stripped, and get really lucky with the timing of free back to paid. Amazon is continually tweaking their system to make sure that free =/= paid and that the listing from one to the other has less impact overall.


They changed their algorithms last November because Amazon said they wanted to start to weed out fake reviews and such. Up until last November, free day downloads used to carry some weight in the paid ranking, not as much as paid sales did, but a fraction. I used to consistently see one of my books go from an average rank of about 500K in the paid ranking to around 40K in the paid ranking after having a free day where I would get around 500 free downloads. That jump in the paid ranking lead to visibility for my book which lead to actual sales which lead to sustained high ranking in the paid store. It would take a few weeks for my book to gradually fall back down to its normal place around 500K in the paid store. But, now, free day downloads don't have nearly as much weight in the algorithm and I see my books sticking around the ranking they were at in the paid store even after a solid showing in downloads from a free day.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Here is Amazon's wording on things:
> 
> ---
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers lists are divided into Top 100 Paid and Top 100 Free in the Kindle Store. While your book is offered for free, it will have a sales rank in the Free list. Once your Free Book Promotion is complete, your book will enter the paid Paid list.
> 
> It can take several hours for books to transition between the Free and Paid lists before and after promotional periods. In some cases, the transition may take longer due to system latencies. Since the start and end times of promotions are based on midnight Pacific time, the exact time your book reflects a free or paid sales rank will vary depending on the time zone from which customers are viewing your book. For example, customers in time zones other than Pacific time may not see books reflected in the free list until much later in the day, depending on local time.
> 
> The Amazon Best Sellers calculation is based on Amazon.com sales and is updated hourly to reflect recent and historical sales of every item sold on Amazon.com.
> 
> Your book will drop in sales rank in the Paid list from the time your free promotion begins to the time it ends. However, since sales rank takes previous sales into account as well as recent sales, your previous paid rank will influence your new rank when your book enters the paid categories again. Learn more information about Amazon Best Sellers Rank here.
> 
> ---
> 
> _Free downloads DO NOT affect your paid ranking, and your paid ranking actually gets worse while your book is free. So, if your book is free for 5 days, your book will slide 5 days worth of 0 paid sales. _
> 
> *However...they DO point out that it takes into account previous and recent sales, so it can help your rank in the paid store.* On top of that, it takes a few hours to transition from the paid and free lists. What many people do is get a HUGE promotion running to spike their rank really high in the free store, and then cancel their promotion during the middle of the day (when most people are browsing on Amazon) rather than letting it end at midnight. For example, let's say you are on the free recommendation list with a book in the top #20 free books on amazon...your book will continue to be recommended as a top #20 free book for a few hours after you cancel the free promotion before it hits the paid store again, and many people will buy it without noticing. A lot might eventually refund it since it wasn't free, but it will still help the paid ranking because these were paid sales.
> 
> This is, of course, considered bad practice and many readers will be angry with you. On top of that, unless you have something like a bookbub it is likely your rank will be stripped in the free store if you push your book that high in free downloads. Most promotion sites are not okay with such practice, and you would probably get banned from their services.
> 
> All in all, to really benefit from a free promotion you need to get a lot of free downloads, not get rank-stripped, and get really lucky with the timing of free back to paid. Amazon is continually tweaking their system to make sure that free =/= paid and that the listing from one to the other has less impact overall.


Just when I thought I understood what was going on...

The sentence I italicized was my understanding of how paid ranking work. Julianne and Declan, however, are both reporting results that don't seem explicable if that is really what Amazon is doing. Are you suggesting they're seeing a lingering free rank and thinking it's a paid rank? I could see someone making that mistake once--I know I might--but it seems implausible for multiple times. If you're suggesting some people buy right after without realizing the book isn't still free, Declan said earlier that he had a few sales, but not enough to account for the paid ranking (which I guess was higher than it had been before.)

The part I bolded I don't understand. What the "it" is isn't clear.

Now I'm completely confused.


----------



## Arches

RK, I've heard of people doing crazy things to sell books, but sleeping with a pig beats all.


----------



## Alan Felyk

I am truly speechless. After my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign for Damaged Beyond All Recognition bolted out of the gates with strong numbers, the effort has bounced hard off the concrete these past three days. I assume the dismal page views are the result of the book losing two tags on the site: (1) New and (2) Hot and Trending.

For three mornings, I have said: "Well, the page views can't go lower." I was wrong. And I think the book is fully capable of going lower. Has anyone registered a zero for any particular day during a KS campaign? If not, maybe I can be the first to do it.

What's frustrating is that I have worked hard for the past two days to reverse the downward trend. I have reached out to dozens of people on a one-to-one basis, and many have responded with replies that indicate they went to the site and even cast a nomination. To be blunt, the numbers indicate a lot of lip service.

Although I believe that a large number of page views won't be the determining factor for selection, I do believe that faltering numbers will be perceived as a negative. I have some marketing efforts that will kick in during the coming days. Whether that has any positive effect remains to be seen.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> Just when I thought I understood what was going on...
> 
> The sentence I italicized was my understanding of how paid ranking work. Julianne and Declan, however, are both reporting results that don't seem explicable if that is really what Amazon is doing. Are you suggesting they're seeing a lingering free rank and thinking it's a paid rank? I could see someone making that mistake once--I know I might--but it seems implausible for multiple times. If you're suggesting some people buy right after without realizing the book isn't still free, Declan said earlier that he had a few sales, but not enough to account for the paid ranking (which I guess was higher than it had been before.)
> 
> The part I bolded I don't understand. What the "it" is isn't clear.
> 
> Now I'm completely confused.


There is a time lapse after a free promo and the amazon algorythm sofware to calculate the new paid rank and it can result in the odd 1 or 2 returns, but I don't see it as a problem. Also the first paid rank shown is very poor, until the calculation is made.

The worst thing anyone can do with free is to go the whole 5 days as free (unless you are promoting say a book series), because as someone said, they include previous paid sales into the equation when it rerverts to paid. Run it for five days and you will lose the previous benefit of sales prior the free promo.

I can only give this example. I ran an $80 promo for 1 day with a reputable promo site. I had around 5,000 free downloads. That gave me a top 50 spot in the free ranks, and a first place in at least 3 cat ranks. It was a book that was way down in the ranks and no one had borrowed it for a month, so previous paid sales and borrows wouldn't count for much when it reverted to paid.

When the paid rank was finally calculated it had an overall paid rank of 3,500 and cat ranks in the top 20. At the time I was told that to get that rank took around 500 paid sales, which is why I assume the algo from free downloads to paid was 10 free - 1 sale. Of course they could have changed that algo since I did it. I made $120 from sales on that book, but also over $150 from page reads (around 40,000) that I wasn't getting on the book before the promo. It took a month for it to gradually drop in the ranks and to lose visibility. I also ended up with 5 more reviews for the book.

There is an anomally in the free ranks when viewed from outside the .com area. As an example, if someone goes permafree, it only counts as free in say the US and the UK, whereas on the other sites it shows as paid. As an example, I use .com from Brazil and there at 33 books showing with a price tag and not free in the top 100 free charts. Those are the permafree ebooks.

I'll soon find out if it has changed because I will be going with that same promo site in November. If it hasn't changed, then I'll be promoting all my books on that site between Nov/Dec


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> Although I believe that a large number of page views won't be the determining factor for selection, I do believe that faltering numbers will be perceived as a negative. I have some marketing efforts that will kick in during the coming days. Whether that has any positive effect remains to be seen.


Since that happens to virtually everybody, I don't think it will be perceived as much of a negative. Keep in mind also that some books with very low overall numbers have been selected. Even if a campaign sags in the middle, as most do, it could still end with reasonable numbers.

Looking back on my last campaign, I dropped to zero hours in Hot and Trending as soon as the first week ended. I picked up steam again only because I escalated my promotions considerably, but some of what happened was luck, and it remains to be seen whether or not I can replicate that feat. (This campaign is going better than the first one, but it's still in its first week.)

If you haven't explored all the promotional venues, midcampaign is a good time to use them. Aside from continuing promotions, I have things scheduled for today, November 3, November 8, November 10, November 13, and November 17, with the campaign ending on November 23. It's my hope that will be enough to get me through the middle of the campaign, but time will tell.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Paranorma1 said:


> Top three nominated! The last KS selections were Oct. 8? Yeesh!
> 
> I've been off the boards for a while now. In the weeds since my KS campaign ended. I decided to have my cover redesigned -- then had a massive panic attack after placing the order on Fiverr. I'm expecting a draft back by tonight, but I'm not altogether hopeful, considering the pictures I found on the designer's preferred stock site weren't exactly what I was hoping for. Maybe the designer can perform a miracle. If not, I may eat the cost and stick with my original. Briefly flirted with the idea of a print book before deciding that it's just too much of a headache for not that much return.
> 
> Question: does anyone have an e-mail list they've generated through their website provider? I was looking at Weebly's "Promote" tool since I've never made use of it and discovered that you need to list a _physical_ address that gets sent out with every promotional e-mail.  I'm not a "business," and I have serious reservations about giving out my home address to anyone who decides to sign up. Is this the case with services like MailChimp, etc.? (I assume services like MailChimp also have an easy opt-out for people who have decided they don't want to be subscribed.) Ultimately, I'm just really not a fan of giving out a lot of personal info online, particularly after the Equifax debacle. Plus, I would prefer that only people who really want to receive e-mails get them.
> 
> Any wisdom is appreciated, and seeing as there's a lot of wisdom to go around on this thread, I figured I'd ask!
> 
> CJ


I agree with all of the advice on setting up a paperback. I did mine through createspace. I downloaded a template, and like Bill, once it was perfect I just do a "save as" and write the new book in the format. It's easy to do another "save as" and change to Kindle format.

If someone else said this already, I apologize...I use a post office box number for my newsletter physical address.


----------



## RK

Arches said:


> RK, I've heard of people doing crazy things to sell books, but sleeping with a pig beats all.


Not the first pig I've ever slept with! 

It's probably kind of "gimmicky" to sell out my pet for votes/sales, but - - it works. I remind him all the time that's what keeps him living the lifestyle he's accustomed to (indoors in a swanky heat-controlled 2-story house) while the other pigs who aren't selling books are out in a cold shed somewhere. It's a mutual agreement.


----------



## corrieg

RK said:


> Just wanted to tell you I really love your title/cover and I was so very happy to vote for you (a lot of books I support just to be nice/to support my fellow authors, but this one is actually right up my alley and I look forward to reading the rest...) Good luck!


Thanks so much Randileigh! I feel the same way about yours! Can't wait to read the rest.  loved the property brothers opening, cracked me up.


----------



## RachelWollaston

How’s this for logic: my campaign was booming while I was on holiday and doing little to no advertising, and now since I’ve come back and have ads coming out of my ears, I’ve slipped right off the h&t board. Go figure!!


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Arches

RK said:


> Not the first pig I've ever slept with!
> 
> It's probably kind of "gimmicky" to sell out my pet for votes/sales, but - - it works. I remind him all the time that's what keeps him living the lifestyle he's accustomed to (indoors in a swanky heat-controlled 2-story house) while the other pigs who aren't selling books are out in a cold shed somewhere. It's a mutual agreement.


LOL. He's probably the happiest pig in the country.


----------



## corrieg

Alan Felyk said:


> What's frustrating is that I have worked hard for the past two days to reverse the downward trend. I have reached out to dozens of people on a one-to-one basis, and many have responded with replies that indicate they went to the site and even cast a nomination. To be blunt, the numbers indicate a lot of lip service.


Also, dont be too suspicious of your friends. I think (along with others) that its very possible that length of time on a page also affects h&t. Like, if your friends zip over there and nominate but maybe do it real quick, that counts but doesnt help your h&t much. Also, I think sometimes theres a lag, or your friends click around and then go back to nominate and it doesn't look external for some reason. Anyway, just some thoughts! Youll have to go real low to beat the 6 views I got on day 18 or so. &#128540; good luck!


----------



## Patricia KC

Alan Felyk said:


> For three mornings, I have said: "Well, the page views can't go lower." I was wrong. And I think the book is fully capable of going lower. Has anyone registered a zero for any particular day during a KS campaign? If not, maybe I can be the first to do it.


The Ceiling Man had two days with zero page views, and another two with three views--which were probably me.

Don't sweat it! (Easy for me to say since I don't have a book in campaign, I know.) TCM had 924 page views the entire campaign, 162 hours H&T, and no paid advertising. It was selected, and books with lower numbers have been selected and done well. Breathe.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Bill Hiatt said:


> Since that happens to virtually everybody, I don't think it will be perceived as much of a negative. Keep in mind also that some books with very low overall numbers have been selected. Even if a campaign sags in the middle, as most do, it could still end with reasonable numbers.
> 
> Looking back on my last campaign, I dropped to zero hours in Hot and Trending as soon as the first week ended. I picked up steam again only because I escalated my promotions considerably, but some of what happened was luck, and it remains to be seen whether or not I can replicate that feat. (This campaign is going better than the first one, but it's still in its first week.)
> 
> If you haven't explored all the promotional venues, midcampaign is a good time to use them. Aside from continuing promotions, I have things scheduled for today, November 3, November 8, November 10, November 13, and November 17, with the campaign ending on November 23. It's my hope that will be enough to get me through the middle of the campaign, but time will tell.


I do have some additional campaigns kicking in over the next few days. I had wanted them to run a little earlier, but booking the dates I wanted wasn't possible with many of them. I had thought that a personal push through the middle of the campaign would net better results. But now that I've proven to myself that it doesn't, I'm going to let the campaign ride on a steady drip of Facebook/Twitter posts and the upcoming marketing efforts. So what am I'm going to do with the 10 to 12 hours each day that I had devoted to reaching out to individuals? I'm going to work on my launch campaign. And I apologize in advance for the questions I will be asking on here.

You look like you have a great book and campaign going, Bill. Best of luck, and I know a lot of members on this forum are backing you.


----------



## Patricia KC

Bill Hiatt said:


> Since that happens to virtually everybody, I don't think it will be perceived as much of a negative. Keep in mind also that some books with very low overall numbers have been selected. Even if a campaign sags in the middle, as most do, it could still end with reasonable numbers.


^^^ THIS!^^^


----------



## Alan Felyk

RachelWollaston said:


> How's this for logic: my campaign was booming while I was on holiday and doing little to no advertising, and now since I've come back and have ads coming out of my ears, I've slipped right off the h&t board. Go figure!!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I hear ya, Rachel. It's like watching a house on fire and knowing there's nothing you can do about. Hopefully, enough of the structure and foundation will remain through the rough days so it can all be rebuilt before the end. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> I do have some additional campaigns kicking in over the next few days. I had wanted them to run a little earlier, but booking the dates I wanted wasn't possible with many of them. I had thought that a personal push through the middle of the campaign would net better results. But now that I've proven to myself that it doesn't, I'm going to let the campaign ride on a steady drip of Facebook/Twitter posts and the upcoming marketing efforts. So what am I'm going to do with the 10 to 12 hours each day that I had devoted to reaching out to individuals? I'm going to work on my launch campaign. And I apologize in advance for the questions I will be asking on here.
> 
> You look like you have a great book and campaign going, Bill. Best of luck, and I know a lot of members on this forum are backing you.


Thanks!

As corrieg points out, your personal outreach might not have been as ineffective as you think. Either way, you're gutsier than I am that way. I wouldn't have the nerve to reach out to individuals. (The only friends I have who even know I write know it only because they ran across evidence of it online!)


----------



## Alan Felyk

Patricia KC said:


> The Ceiling Man had two days with zero page views, and another two with three views--which were probably me.
> 
> Don't sweat it! (Easy for me to say since I don't have a book in campaign, I know.) TCM had 924 page views the entire campaign, 162 hours H&T, and no paid advertising. It was selected, and books with lower numbers have been selected and done well. Breathe.


It's comforting to know that all I can do is TIE the daily record for page view futility, Patricia. We should make some sort of banner with your words that appear at the top of every page generated by this forum as a source of daily hope.

I once wrote on Twitter that after being both a lover and an author, I am no stranger to rejection. Damaged Beyond All Recognition was battered by 138 literary agents, many of whom didn't even bother to send an email rejection. Of the few that I did hear from, all said they like what they saw of the novel, but that there wasn't an aisle in Barnes & Noble for science fiction/romance/humor. They felt they couldn't sell it.

In looking through the previous Kindle Press selections, I didn't see a book similar to mine on the list. That can be viewed one of two ways--either those books were rejected (if any were ever submitted) or no one has tried to bounce one off the Kindle Scout team. So we'll see what happens from here. But, in the meantime, thanks for the encouragement. We all need it at times.


----------



## Alan Felyk

corrieg said:


> Also, dont be too suspicious of your friends. I think (along with others) that its very possible that length of time on a page also affects h&t. Like, if your friends zip over there and nominate but maybe do it real quick, that counts but doesnt help your h&t much. Also, I think sometimes theres a lag, or your friends click around and then go back to nominate and it doesn't look external for some reason. Anyway, just some thoughts! Youll have to go real low to beat the 6 views I got on day 18 or so. &#128540; good luck!


Corrie, it's like watching Robert DeNiro in Bang the Drum Slowly. He's a baseball player who's invited to play a card game call TEGWAR (The Exciting Game Without Any Rules). Of course, every time he draws and plays cards he thinks should win, the rules are made up on the fly by the other participants, and he doesn't. I don't know which would be worse-knowing exactly how the numbers impact your campaign or just hoping that none of the bad stuff matters that much. We'll see if I can limbo low enough to beat that six-spot you posted for a daily page view. Hugs.


----------



## Patricia KC

Alan Felyk said:


> It's comforting to know that all I can do is TIE the daily record for page view futility, Patricia. We should make some sort of banner with your words that appear at the top of every page generated by this forum as a source of daily hope.


I just checked. One year ago today, on Day 12 of my TCM campaign, it got exactly 6 page views.

I was miserable.

Don't be like me! Misery isn't all it's cracked up to be!

(And TCM went through lots of rejection and lots of close but no cigars. I actually got 2 full requests from agents I'd subbed to 6-8 months BEFORE starting the KS campaign (and and written off as "rejection by no reply")--the month after it was published. Hang in there.) (No, they didn't know it was published--they'd just finally gotten around to looking at my query and sample pages.)


----------



## Patricia KC

corrieg said:


> Youll have to go real low to beat the 6 views I got on day 18 or so. &#128540; good luck!


Both of my books beat that on multiple days!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> I once wrote on Twitter that after being both a lover and an author, I am no stranger to rejection. Damaged Beyond All Recognition was battered by 138 literary agents, many of whom didn't even bother to send an email rejection. Of the few that I did hear from, all said they like what they saw of the novel, but that there wasn't an aisle in Barnes & Noble for science fiction/romance/humor. They felt they couldn't sell it.
> 
> In looking through the previous Kindle Press selections, I didn't see a book similar to mine on the list. That can be viewed one of two ways--either those books were rejected (if any were ever submitted) or no one has tried to bounce one off the Kindle Scout team. So we'll see what happens from here. But, in the meantime, thanks for the encouragement. We all need it at times.


Luckily, Kindle Press isn't driven by how the aisles are labeled in Barnes and Noble. It doesn't even license the paperback rights.

There are mixed opinions about whether Kindle Press editors will take books with really unique elements or not. It's sometimes hard to tell what the editors are doing since we don't see the full manuscript, so we don't have the same vantage point they have. I think a case could be made for the idea that market trends only hold up so long. Yes, people like the familiar, but they also sometimes want to experience something new. If a work that is distinct or even quirky hits the market at the right time, it can create the next trend rather than just following one.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RK said:


> Unfortunately my blog post wouldn't have much to add, lol. Marketing is not my strong suit and I'm too frugal for paid promotions. I posted my "secret weapon" earlier - here he is. My pig's name is Kevin Bacon and his charming face lures people in. Below are pics of him with my book from both my first campaign and my current campaign - each campaign I posted in my pig group (over 25k members!) saying "hey, we need your help!" and people are amazing and so willing to offer their support (keep in mind, these people aren't hounded with book promotions like author groups - so it's actually MORE advantageous in my opinion to target groups completed unrelated to books - bonus, they have no "self-promotion" bans, lol).
> 
> Though I am clearly no expert, my best piece of advice would simply be to target NON-book groups - knitting clubs, mom clubs, sports groups, local FB garage sale pages (everyone there is looking for a bargain, so a free book from a local author is a win!) - they may seem unrelated to books in general, but you've got to think there are avid readers in each random group - not to mention just having something in common with them encourages them to want to help you, as unrelated as it may seem. Hope that helps!


A pig group? That is brilliant! I did ask my dog sitter to vote, and she got all of her friends but her circle doesn't have 25k members!

Actually, I do plan to hit up immigration lawyers groups (I'm a lawyer, and my book-a legal thriller-centers on a refugee crisis) but only after it is published. My sense is it will be easier to market a physical book to them.

Keep doing what you are doing, it is clearly working. Yours is one of the few books that hasn't dropped off H&T for weeks.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RK said:


> Unfortunately my blog post wouldn't have much to add, lol. Marketing is not my strong suit and I'm too frugal for paid promotions. I posted my "secret weapon" earlier - here he is. My pig's name is Kevin Bacon and his charming face lures people in. Below are pics of him with my book from both my first campaign and my current campaign - each campaign I posted in my pig group (over 25k members!) saying "hey, we need your help!" and people are amazing and so willing to offer their support (keep in mind, these people aren't hounded with book promotions like author groups - so it's actually MORE advantageous in my opinion to target groups completed unrelated to books - bonus, they have no "self-promotion" bans, lol).
> 
> Though I am clearly no expert, my best piece of advice would simply be to target NON-book groups - knitting clubs, mom clubs, sports groups, local FB garage sale pages (everyone there is looking for a bargain, so a free book from a local author is a win!) - they may seem unrelated to books in general, but you've got to think there are avid readers in each random group - not to mention just having something in common with them encourages them to want to help you, as unrelated as it may seem. Hope that helps!


It helps that the pig is so cute!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I think there might be some confusion between the sales ranking and the poplist. Free downloads haven't counted for anything on the sales rank for a long time (as in the quote Lincoln put up). However, my understanding is that KU downloads still count (or did very recently) as a paid sale (just like they usually do) during a KU free promotion.  That's the reason that books will come back from a KU free promotion at a higher rank (the promo generated increased visibility which led to increased borrows). The 10 downloads counting as one paid sale thing was on the poplist (the list most commonly seen by customers and that fuels Amazon's recommendations). So, if a book had a successful promotion, indicated by a lot of free downloads, it would come back onto the paid rank at a higher ranking from all the borrows. Then, a few days after the promo, the free downloads would populate into the poplist (which has an update delay of a few days) and that would fuel the tail. However, it's recently been reported that the weighting of free downloads on the poplist has been significantly reduced. I suspect this is the reason for people recently reporting that their free promo had no tail to speak of.

Hopefully all of that makes sense!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Just when I thought I understood what was going on...
> 
> The sentence I italicized was my understanding of how paid ranking work. Julianne and Declan, however, are both reporting results that don't seem explicable if that is really what Amazon is doing. Are you suggesting they're seeing a lingering free rank and thinking it's a paid rank? I could see someone making that mistake once--I know I might--but it seems implausible for multiple times. If you're suggesting some people buy right after without realizing the book isn't still free, Declan said earlier that he had a few sales, but not enough to account for the paid ranking (which I guess was higher than it had been before.)
> 
> The part I bolded I don't understand. What the "it" is isn't clear.
> 
> Now I'm completely confused.


Well, because it's confusing! 
Nope, I wasn't seeing lingering free rank. The ranks were listed as paid and my books showed up in the paid lists. You could go to those paid top ten category lists and see my book there. The top ten paid category rank for Nick lasted for days, maybe a week, before it slowly started to fall to it's current level.

As my books were free at launch, there were few previous paid sales. I think Nick had 4 sales from people who couldn't wait for the free days. Certainly not enough to get Nick into the top 10 of any category.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan Felyk said:


> I am truly speechless. After my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign for Damaged Beyond All Recognition bolted out of the gates with strong numbers, the effort has bounced hard off the concrete these past three days. I assume the dismal page views are the result of the book losing two tags on the site: (1) New and (2) Hot and Trending.
> 
> For three mornings, I have said: "Well, the page views can't go lower." I was wrong. And I think the book is fully capable of going lower. Has anyone registered a zero for any particular day during a KS campaign? If not, maybe I can be the first to do it.
> 
> What's frustrating is that I have worked hard for the past two days to reverse the downward trend. I have reached out to dozens of people on a one-to-one basis, and many have responded with replies that indicate they went to the site and even cast a nomination. To be blunt, the numbers indicate a lot of lip service.
> 
> Although I believe that a large number of page views won't be the determining factor for selection, I do believe that faltering numbers will be perceived as a negative. I have some marketing efforts that will kick in during the coming days. Whether that has any positive effect remains to be seen.


Firstly, don't panic! The boggy middle bit is quite real and effects the vast majority of Kindle Scout books. I'm afraid zero days are nothing new, so you won't even get to be the first!  The boggy middle bit is normal. It's normal to get far less page views when one's book isn't in those "new book" or "ending soon" lists. I am certain that the KS editors know this all too well.

The only thing that will get you selected has nothing to do with the stats. All you have to do is write a book KS thinks it can sell. It's that simple and it's that hard.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday morning.

Night and day since Halloween. Today I am getting ready for a big 3 day Christmas Craft Fair. I'm going to have my travelling book table there and will be working full tilt boogie selling my books. I did REALLY well there last year and I am hoping for another great weekend.

Halloween last night was a bit of a bust. We had 12 actual kids.

Then, late at night at about 9pm a group of 6 more showed up. I stepped out onto the stoop and I am pretty sure that if I had have been older and/or not so formidable looking in my work shirt and beard that I might just have become a victim of a home invasion. I could have been imagining it, but at least 2 of that last bunch looked to be in their mid-twenties.

Let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
1 day left  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
2 days left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
3 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
5 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
8 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
11 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
15 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
15 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
15 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
15 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
16 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
16 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
18 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
18 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
22 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
22 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
23 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
25 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
25 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
29 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lmsorrell

Patricia KC said:


> I just checked. One year ago today, on Day 12 of my TCM campaign, it got exactly 6 page views.
> 
> I was miserable.
> 
> Don't be like me! Misery isn't all it's cracked up to be!
> 
> (And TCM went through lots of rejection and lots of close but no cigars. I actually got 2 full requests from agents I'd subbed to 6-8 months BEFORE starting the KS campaign (and and written off as "rejection by no reply")--the month after it was published. Hang in there.) (No, they didn't know it was published--they'd just finally gotten around to looking at my query and sample pages.)


Ooo, did you let the agents know it was published? Did you send them the fulls?

Lx


----------



## AnitaLouise

Current nominations are:
The Hunger
The Unexpected Friendship
I Steal Secrets

Best of luck to all. 😄


----------



## Patricia KC

lmsorrell said:


> Ooo, did you let the agents know it was published? Did you send them the fulls?
> 
> Lx


I wrote polite little notes letting them know it was no longer available and published. No to sending the fulls. (Pointless, since with the digital rights under contract no other publisher would be interested.)

It made me laugh, and glad I'd subbed to KS. I'd sent other fulls, some I never heard a word about. For the ones that did get back to me, although most were very encouraging rejections they all took at least 6 months.


----------



## ID Johnson

Patricia KC said:


> I wrote polite little notes letting them know it was no longer available and published. No to sending the fulls. (Pointless, since with the digital rights under contract no other publisher would be interested.)
> 
> It made me laugh, and glad I'd subbed to KS. I'd sent other fulls, some I never heard a word about. For the ones that did get back to me, although most were very encouraging rejections they all took at least 6 months.


I really loved The Ceiling Man. It was a book I couldn't put down and ended up finishing in less than two days, which is usually difficult for me. My oldest daughter has autism, so I could very much relate to the story. Thankfully, I couldn't relate to the actual ceiling man part. 

As to the free ranking discussion, I will just say my personal experience with sales tails after free book promos has been pretty good. I do a free promo for the first book in my first series every three months, and it's usually good for a tail of about a month. Not mind blowing numbers and thousands of dollars, mind you (I'm not there yet) but at least a few hundred more than usual between KU pages and people buying the rest of the series. My rankings usually go from the mid 200s to between 40-100k on the lead book with various different rankings all around. The only time I'll do a free promo now is for a first in series.
Luckily for the world (ha ha) _Prelude_ is a first in series! And you can get it for free today and tomorrow here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076MQM29L
I promised anyone who nominated it a chance to get it for free if they signed up for my newsletter. There hasn't been a huge response, but it was good for a few sign ups.


----------



## Used To Be BH

MelanieCellier said:


> I think there might be some confusion between the sales ranking and the poplist. Free downloads haven't counted for anything on the sales rank for a long time (as in the quote Lincoln put up). However, my understanding is that KU downloads still count (or did very recently) as a paid sale (just like they usually do) during a KU free promotion. That's the reason that books will come back from a KU free promotion at a higher rank (the promo generated increased visibility which led to increased borrows). The 10 downloads counting as one paid sale thing was on the poplist (the list most commonly seen by customers and that fuels Amazon's recommendations). So, if a book had a successful promotion, indicated by a lot of free downloads, it would come back onto the paid rank at a higher ranking from all the borrows. Then, a few days after the promo, the free downloads would populate into the poplist (which has an update delay of a few days) and that would fuel the tail. However, it's recently been reported that the weighting of free downloads on the poplist has been significantly reduced. I suspect this is the reason for people recently reporting that their free promo had no tail to speak of.
> 
> Hopefully all of that makes sense!


Yes, that makes sense. I'd heard people complain that Amazon wasn't paying for pages read during a free promotion and assumed Amazon also wasn't counting borrows during that time, but if it is counting them, that would account for the result that Julianne and Declan are seeing.

However, that will also make the result of a successful free promo vary more. If free downloads had counted in some way toward sales, than a successful free promo would always lift paid ranking. If that lift is dependent on borrows, those don't always kick in immediately. They obviously did for Declan and Julianne, but I've had relatively slow KU borrow rates initially even on books that turned out to be popular with KU readers later--and even on books that were highly visible initially. In other words, yes, a free promo could effect paid ranking, but assuming Melanie is correct, and that lift comes from borrows during the free period, the effect will differ quite a bit from giveaway to giveaway.

I've seen a lot of situations in which a particular strategy works well in some cases and not others. That's why it's important for indie writers to experiment. You have to see what works for your particular book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"

That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"
> 
> That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


Yeah a neat addition to be sure!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"
> 
> That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


That's excellent news and another reason to stick with it. I didn't see that line but the 'heading' for KS now says 'Want to get published or receive editorial feedback?"
Good luck to all Dan


----------



## Kimjwest

ID Johnson said:


> Luckily for the world (ha ha) _Prelude_ is a first in series! And you can get it for free today and tomorrow here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076MQM29L
> I promised anyone who nominated it a chance to get it for free if they signed up for my newsletter. There hasn't been a huge response, but it was good for a few sign ups.


Thanks for the free book; looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Sebourn

Here I was, coming to the board this morning to provide the URL to my just-launched campaign for _Folklore_ ... But the great Steve beat me to it.

Thanks much to Steve and to everybody who checks out my book!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory

Already had The Hunger by Mark Kasniak in my third slot.

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS Waiting Room!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

Updated my nominations. Steve makes this too easy


----------



## XCulletto

Bill Hiatt said:


> While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"
> 
> That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


I wonder if this is meant only for books that are submitted during Nov/Dec. I'm still in the waiting room and would love some feedback. As a matter of fact, KS hasn't responded to anyone in the waiting room since Nov. 27, which seems like a long time to me. Maybe they've been waiting for November so as to utilize this new policy?


----------



## sskkoo1

Bill Hiatt said:


> While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"
> 
> That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


What do they mean by "shortlisted?"


----------



## ID Johnson

Kimjwest said:


> Thanks for the free book; looking forward to reading it!


Hope you like it! White Male is next on my TBR pile.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> What do they mean by "shortlisted?"


That's a good question. I've only seen the phrase before in terms of literary awards. In that context a shortlisted title is like a finalist, so I assume the shortlist here is the list of books that survived whatever initial screening they do. In other words, they'd give editorial feedback to the books seriously considered for publication.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

I am getting ready to put VOIDWALKER out on Amazon. Does anyone have any tips or advice for a new author going into this? Also I was thinking about making it free for a few days, partially because I want all of the people who supported it on Kindle Scout to have a chance to have their free copy. But I've heard from other people that giving it away for free is a waste. Any thoughts?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Bill Hiatt said:


> While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"
> 
> That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


I just popped over because I saw this in my KDP newsletter. According to the newsletter, it's part of their NaNoWrMo sponsorship, and only for November and December. (Presumably as an encouragement for people to submit their NaNo books to Scout?) I hope they decide to continue it, though, as it would be a great addition to the program. Too bad the book I'm thinking of submitting to Scout won't be ready by the end of the year!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"
> 
> That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


I've just seen it, too! I think it's a great idea! Hope it sticks!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## sskkoo1

xprettyguardianx said:


> I am getting ready to put VOIDWALKER out on Amazon. Does anyone have any tips or advice for a new author going into this? Also I was thinking about making it free for a few days, partially because I want all of the people who supported it on Kindle Scout to have a chance to have their free copy. But I've heard from other people that giving it away for free is a waste. Any thoughts?


Yes. First, don't beat yourself up when inevitably someone dumps on your book, it's crushing and it happens to everyone, there'll always be negative people you can't please everyone. 2. Free days are more positive than negative, they spread word of mouth about your book, someone who'd gotten for free and loved it will tell friends and that can lead to sales. Also, if you're in select, free days can lead to reads by select members and that you get paid for. 3. Free days can also lead to reviews as well which is always a good thing.

I also leave my email address with my "Thank you note" on K. Scout if I get rejected, that way any one who nominated my book can contact me when they see it wasn't selected and I can send them a AVC.


----------



## sskkoo1

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's a good question. I've only seen the phrase before in terms of literary awards. In that context a shortlisted title is like a finalist, so I assume the shortlist here is the list of books that survived whatever initial screening they do. In other words, they'd give editorial feedback to the books seriously considered for publication.


Thanks. that was what I was kind of thinking.


----------



## Patricia KC

ID Johnson said:


> I really loved The Ceiling Man. It was a book I couldn't put down and ended up finishing in less than two days, which is usually difficult for me. My oldest daughter has autism, so I could very much relate to the story. Thankfully, I couldn't relate to the actual ceiling man part.


Thank you!


----------



## Used To Be BH

xprettyguardianx said:


> I am getting ready to put VOIDWALKER out on Amazon. Does anyone have any tips or advice for a new author going into this? Also I was thinking about making it free for a few days, partially because I want all of the people who supported it on Kindle Scout to have a chance to have their free copy. But I've heard from other people that giving it away for free is a waste. Any thoughts?


Because of the greater visibility for books during the first 30 days (and to a lesser extent, the first ninety), run every promo you can. Not every company will take new release books without reviews, but there are a fair number that do.

It's good you're getting ready to put it out. That way you can capitalize on whatever Scout momentum you built during the campaign.

As far as free promotions are concerned, we've had a lot of recent discussions on that topic. They seemed to work well for Julianne and Declan. They aren't necessarily direct money makers unless you have a backlist for free downloaders to buy, but if the giveaway raises awareness of the title and provides greater visibility, it's possible it will generate sales and (if you're in Select), KU borrows for the book you do have.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> While checking my stats from yesterday, I just saw this: "Exciting news! We will be giving personalized editorial feedback for all shortlisted manuscripts this November and December. Then, if your book is chosen for publication, the normal Kindle Scout terms will still apply. Good luck with your campaign!"
> 
> That means you'll know if your book is shortlisted, which in and of itself is something. It also means that at least some people will get feedback for sure. I see that as a positive change. I don't know if our feedback caused it, but certainly a lot of people have suggested it.


That is awesome news. In the agent and publishing arena, feedback at all has become quite rare. It's a shame. Writers can't improve their craft if they don't know what the issues are. Once upon a time, if you had a full requested by any agent or publisher, you'f get at least a little feedback if it was rejected. Not so much, these days. Good for Scout.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sskkoo1 said:


> What do they mean by "shortlisted?"


You'd have to ask them to be certain. But I expect they mean any book they felt had merit from a publisher's standpoint, but not quite there yet. No publisher is going to waste time giving feedback to novels that are not even close to their publishing criteria. They don't have that sort of time. But if a book was close to what they are looking for, some feedback might turn that writer into an author they would want to publish.


----------



## Alan Felyk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Firstly, don't panic! The boggy middle bit is quite real and effects the vast majority of Kindle Scout books. I'm afraid zero days are nothing new, so you won't even get to be the first!  The boggy middle bit is normal. It's normal to get far less page views when one's book isn't in those "new book" or "ending soon" lists. I am certain that the KS editors know this all too well.
> 
> The only thing that will get you selected has nothing to do with the stats. All you have to do is write a book KS thinks it can sell. It's that simple and it's that hard.


I started writing Damaged Beyond All Recognition because I couldn't seem to find a book I wanted to read. So I didn't give the genres much thought, and I was about a third of the way through the book before I realized that it had a heavy romance element to it. I figured I would be in trouble when it came to selling the novel, but what I wrote felt "right." Sometimes you just have to stick with a gut instinct and see what happens.


----------



## Patricia KC

JulianneQJohnson said:


> You'd have to ask them to be certain. But I expect they mean any book they felt had merit from a publisher's standpoint, but not quite there yet. No publisher is going to waste time giving feedback to novels that are not even close to their publishing criteria. They don't have that sort of time. But if a book was close to what they are looking for, some feedback might turn that writer into an author they would want to publish.


This is basically it. When I've had short stories on the short list (or TCM a couple of times with small publishers who have one open sub period per year and choose a very limited number of novels), it meant they'd made it through the first round(s) of consideration and up to the final yes-or-no level.


----------



## KitSarge

That would be awesome if we could get feedback, although my book was a bit too early for the Nov/Dec criteria. I can't seem to find the announcement for that, though. What page are you guys looking on?


----------



## RachelWollaston

KitSarge said:


> That would be awesome if we could get feedback, although my book was a bit too early for the Nov/Dec criteria. I can't seem to find the announcement for that, though. What page are you guys looking on?


It should come up as a pop-up on the bottom-right of the screen.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## KitSarge

RachelWollaston said:


> It should come up as a pop-up on the bottom-right of the screen.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Ah, I see it now- I had to log back in. I always dismiss those pop-ups as I usually check on my phone and can't see them anyway. Thanks!


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Hi All,

Just got word that *Surrender My Heart* did not get selected, but I also received a wonderful editorial feedback letter. Not sure if it's because I'm already a KP author or if I received the benefit of the November / December Feedback for being on the short list that was just posted today in the banner.

I'll continue to be the greeter for our Kindle Scout Winners group over on Facebook for whomever gets selected this month, and I'll still be voting. Best of luck to all!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got word that *Surrender My Heart* did not get selected, but I also received a wonderful editorial feedback letter. Not sure if it's because I'm already a KP author or if I received the benefit of the November / December Feedback for being on the short list that was just posted today in the banner.
> 
> I'll continue to be the greeter for our Kindle Scout Winners group over on Facebook for whomever gets selected this month, and I'll still be voting. Best of luck to all!


Sorry to hear it, LG, but that's awesome about the feedback! I hope you have a wonderful launch and sell oddles of copies.


----------



## Kimjwest

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got word that *Surrender My Heart* did not get selected, but I also received a wonderful editorial feedback letter. Not sure if it's because I'm already a KP author or if I received the benefit of the November / December Feedback for being on the short list that was just posted today in the banner.
> 
> I'll continue to be the greeter for our Kindle Scout Winners group over on Facebook for whomever gets selected this month, and I'll still be voting. Best of luck to all!


Good luck with self - pub. Loved the excerpt!


----------



## Alliescribbler

For those of you who are new to the indie world of self publishing, let me steer you towards this site, which is full of good advice and encouragement. As on here, writers genuinely supporting each other. https://www.facebook.com/groups/OneStopFictionBookMarketing/
I have found it a gold mine.


----------



## Alliescribbler

I have a question. In the KS contract blurb I don't recall any mention of printed editions. I know that, if chosen, I will give Kindle Press the rights to all digital versions, but will they also produce and control hard copies? I know I have many readers who don't read digital books, they prefer real ones.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Alliescribbler said:


> I have a question. In the KS contract blurb I don't recall any mention of printed editions. I know that, if chosen, I will give Kindle Press the rights to all digital versions, but will they also produce and control hard copies? I know I have many readers who don't read digital books, they prefer real ones.


Nope, Kindle Press ONLY wants the e-rights and the audio rights for a short amount of time, although these can easily be returned.

They don't mind if you put out your own paperback version.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Thursday morning.

Tomorrow morning I will be out of the house at the crack of get-up-crow in the morning, heading for my first big Christmas Craft Fair. I doubt if I will have time to post the list tomorrow morning but I will try and catch up by the nighttime. Set up tomorrow is 6am and the event starts from 10am to 9pm Friday, 10am to 9pm Saturday, and 10am to 5pm Sunday. I don't take too many breaks. I'm there to sell books. Lots of coffee and tiny little donuts. My wife will be there with me, although she has an appointment to catch with our son first thing Friday morning.

It's hard work, but selling books is how I pay a lot of my bills.










So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Hunger by Mark Kasniak
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Unexpected Friendship by Angel Tracy
1 day left  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
2 days left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
4 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
7 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
10 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
14 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
14 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
14 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
14 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
15 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
15 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
17 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
17 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
21 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
21 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
21 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
22 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
24 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
24 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
28 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
29 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> I started writing Damaged Beyond All Recognition because I couldn't seem to find a book I wanted to read. So I didn't give the genres much thought, and I was about a third of the way through the book before I realized that it had a heavy romance element to it. I figured I would be in trouble when it came to selling the novel, but what I wrote felt "right." Sometimes you just have to stick with a gut instinct and see what happens.


There are strong arguments for writing to market, but I also think there are good ones for writing what you love. If you write well enough, it may take a while, but it's at least possible the market will come to you.

Fourteen agents told Stephanie Meyer _Twilight_ was unmarketable. I guess her vampires didn't correspond to the then-expected pattern, but she kept trying and ended up with a bestseller series. The series in turn help spawn a boom in paranormal romance.

Seven or so publishers said no to the first Harry Potter book. At that time, kid wizards going to school to learn magic wasn't as common. Now it's practically a subgenre of its own. (Even when Bloomsbury picked up the book, it didn't know what it had. One of the editors told J.K. Rowling she should get a day job, because she could never make a living on that kind of book.)

Zombie apocalypses are very popular today, but the genre, at least in its current form, hardly existed before Romero's _Dawn of the Dead_. Granted that's a movie, but it was certainly trendsetting rather than trend following. It was produced as an indie film with a low budget, presumably because studios weren't interested. They're very interested in the theme now... One could say the same about _Psycho_ and slasher movies. Even though Hitchcock was pushing for it, Paramount gave him all kinds of grief before agreeing to distribute it if he financed it himself. Needless to say, it also spawned a genre. One could also mention _Halloween_: indie, low-budget, predicted by some to fail, yet lucrative and trendsetting.

There are bucks to be made by following the pack, but there may also be bucks to be made by getting the pack to follow you.


----------



## lincolnjcole

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got word that *Surrender My Heart* did not get selected, but I also received a wonderful editorial feedback letter. Not sure if it's because I'm already a KP author or if I received the benefit of the November / December Feedback for being on the short list that was just posted today in the banner.
> 
> I'll continue to be the greeter for our Kindle Scout Winners group over on Facebook for whomever gets selected this month, and I'll still be voting. Best of luck to all!


I'm sorry you didn't get selected. Your book looked great!

I think previous winners all get the feedback for the list, but it's hard to say.


----------



## Kimjwest

Bill Hiatt said:


> There are strong arguments, but I also think there are good ones for writing what you love. If you write well enough, it may take a while, but it's at least possible the market will come to you.
> 
> Fourteen agents told Stephanie Meyer _Twilight_ was unmarketable. I guess her vampires didn't correspond to the then-expected pattern, but she kept trying and ended up with a bestseller series. The series in turn help spawn a boom in paranormal romance.
> 
> Seven or so publishers said no to the first Harry Potter book. At that time, kid wizards going to school to learn magic wasn't as common. Now it's practically a subgenre of its own. (Even when Bloomsbury picked up the book, it didn't know what it had. One of the editors told J.K. Rowling she should get a day job, because she could never make a living on that kind of book.)
> 
> There are bucks to be made by following the pack, but there may also be bucks to be made by getting the pack to follow you.


Absolutely right. I think readers eventually get tired of the same old type of books. Sometimes something shocking/different/new will get a massive following simply because it's off the beaten path. You can be a successful author, not only because you are good at grammar etc, but because you are giving readers something new that holds their interest. I remember when the Fifty Shades series came out and book award agencies rubbished her style of writing and themes, but like her or not, she spawned a whole new genre of books/authors and she's laughing all the way to the Bank of England. Same thing with the Dystopian genre we had last heard of in High School with HG Wells and Jules Verne. So just write something that you love without boxing it too rigidly; I'm sure the next break out author is lurking somewhere on this thread!


----------



## VayneLine

So is the real winnowing point whether you make it into the scout program or not?

Has anyone determined WHAT seems to determine if you are accepted? I see some REALLY bad covers of some books in this program.


----------



## Elle Emery

Hey all just want to let you know that my book, The Isle of Jeru is currently free (today and tomorrow) for kindle, as a thank you for nominating it during its scout campaign. Please pick up for free copy today (or tomorrow).  https://www.amazon.com/Isle-Jeru-Sarah-Goodwin-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0772WDQFL/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509631989&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Isle+of+Jeru

Thanks so much! If you do read it and liked it, please consider writing a review. 
-Elle


----------



## Arches

Look at a what you made me do! (cue Taylor Swift singing mournfully)

You said it couldn't hurt. You said that if Scout picks my book, they'll market it like the next Gone With the Wind. You said it's fun.

I believe you. The latest product from my demented mine is now available for nominations on Kindle Scout:










Here's the blurb: I'm Gabriel, a preacher's son. Dad claims God puts challenges before us to help us grow. I believed my father--until I got caught in a forest fire in Colorado. A great opportunity? Nope! Demons thrive on fear and anger, and they're setting wildfires everywhere. Naturally, humans are panicking. The earth's angels are fighting back, but the good guys are badly outnumbered. As a former cop and the newest angel, I'm working to save our planet, but what can one person do? May God help us all.

Here's the link to the book's Scout page: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3B0SE0STEKLUT

Steve, please add me to your list.

And thanks everybody for your advice on the program.


----------



## Used To Be BH

VayneLine said:


> So is the real winnowing point whether you make it into the scout program or not?
> 
> Has anyone determined WHAT seems to determine if you are accepted? I see some REALLY bad covers of some books in this program.


Yes to the first question, although its a one-time winnow. You can always try the program again. I think previously rejected authors have been accepted, and I know previously accepted authors have been rejected.

The basic criteria seems to be what the Scout editors think they can best market. They'd prefer a book that is ready to go with just minimal tinkering at best. I'm sure if they loved a story, a few typos probably wouldn't keep it from being selected. They can also change the cover, though we know at least one book was rejected because of concerns about the cover. I take that to mean they'd rather not have to redo the cover right away. They have redone some covers prior to a $0.99 promo.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Look at a what you made me do! (cue Taylor Swift singing mournfully)
> 
> You said it couldn't hurt. You said that if Scout picks my book, they'll market it like the next Gone With the Wind. You said it's fun.
> 
> I believe you. The latest product from my demented mine is now available for nominations on Kindle Scout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the blurb: I'm Gabriel, a preacher's son. Dad claims God puts challenges before us to help us grow. I believed my father--until I got caught in a forest fire in Colorado. A great opportunity? Nope! Demons thrive on fear and anger, and they're setting wildfires everywhere. Naturally, humans are panicking. The earth's angels are fighting back, but the good guys are badly outnumbered. As a former cop and the newest angel, I'm working to save our planet, but what can one person do? May God help us all.
> 
> Here's the link to the book's Scout page: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3B0SE0STEKLUT
> 
> Steve, please add me to your list.
> 
> And thanks everybody for your advice on the program.


It does sound interesting. I hope it does well!


----------



## HeyImBen

This post isn't to dissuade anyone from the Kindle Scout program. In fact, I plan on running another campaign with my next novel, especially now that they are offering some limited feedback on shortlisted manuscripts. I believe that is a big step in the right direction. Following is the entire unedited Facebook post from Allan Leverone, an author who was one of the first to have his novel selected for publication with Kindle Press back in late 2014/early 2015.  I thought his experience share-worthy. 

Begin

***WARNING - LONG, RAMBLING POST ALERT! This is about writing/publishing, so if that sort of thing doesn't interest you, save yourself the time and don't bother reading...
So I received a rights reversion letter today from Amazon Publishing's Kindle Press. It's for THE OMEGA CONNECTION, the third in my Tracie Tanner series of thrillers, and I've been awaiting this day for well over two years.
By all rights I should be thrilled (no pun intended), and while I'm happy to finally have the rights back, at the same time I'm also kinda bummed that it came to this.
History: Three years ago, in November 2014, I read about this new program Amazon Publishing was starting up, called Kindle Scout. Basically it would be something like American Idol for authors, where you submitted a manuscript and for thirty days readers could check out an excerpt and vote for it for publication if they felt it worthy.
Other factors would go into determining which books would receive a publishing contract by the brand-new Kindle Press, including an editorial review, but the idea was different and quirky and, of course, offered the chance to be picked up by an Amazon Publishing imprint.
I'd been trying to get an in with Thomas and Mercer or 47 North (both imprints of Amazon Publishing, the first for mysteries/thrillers and the second for horror/dark fiction) for a long time, but neither imprint was accepting submissions. And I happened to have a Tracie Tanner manuscript I'd just finished writing, so I figured I'd give it a shot.
I submitted the manuscript and went through the process and in early March 2015, THE OMEGA CONNECTION was released as one of the initial ten books published by Kindle Press.
I was honored to be one of the first ten authors of the brand new imprint and excited about the possibilities of having a book published by an arm of the most successful bookseller in the world.
Given Amazon's promotional prowess, I figured the sky was the limit, and for the first couple of months things were great. I earned out my advance in less than six weeks and the book was selling well.
Then things began to go south. Sales dropped, which is to be expected with any book, but as they dwindled I found it harder and harder to ignore some of the things I had a problem with, like what I saw as improper pricing and ineffective/spotty promotion.
Long story short (or at least shorter), the way the contract was structured the only way I could get my rights back within five years was if sales went from poor to abysmal, and in the last year or so that was exactly what happened.
So now, while I'm happy that as of November 22- the date the rights reversion becomes effective - I can price the book in line with the rest of the series, as well as run price promotions and maybe bundle the book with the rest in some kind of box set, I'm still disappointed with how things turned out.
There's a lot I don't understand about the way Amazon is running Kindle Press and the Kindle Scout program and a lot of things I disagree with. But it's their baby and they're obviously entitled to run it any way they wish. They certainly are under no obligation to please me, or even explain themselves to me.
Still, I can't help looking at the last three years and my experience with the Kindle Scout program as a real missed opportunity. The chances to sell large numbers of books and work with a quality publisher don't come along every day.
I don't regret trying something new, but I still don't quite understand how it turned out the way it did.

End Post

Best of luck to all of you in the mix. Still nominating.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Psst...

All of you Twitter aficionados - do me a favor and retweet this for Chloe Garner!

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/926104189952036866


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

LG O'Connor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got word that *Surrender My Heart* did not get selected, but I also received a wonderful editorial feedback letter. Not sure if it's because I'm already a KP author or if I received the benefit of the November / December Feedback for being on the short list that was just posted today in the banner.
> 
> I'll continue to be the greeter for our Kindle Scout Winners group over on Facebook for whomever gets selected this month, and I'll still be voting. Best of luck to all!


Sorry to hear Surrender did not get picked. I enjoyed the excerpt and nominated the book. Hope the editorial feedback gives it the final polish before a record-setting release 

And I really hope I get to take advantage of your greeter services!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Elle Emery said:


> Hey all just want to let you know that my book, The Isle of Jeru is currently free (today and tomorrow) for kindle, as a thank you for nominating it during its scout campaign. Please pick up for free copy today (or tomorrow).  https://www.amazon.com/Isle-Jeru-Sarah-Goodwin-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0772WDQFL/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509631989&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Isle+of+Jeru
> 
> Thanks so much! If you do read it and liked it, please consider writing a review.
> -Elle


Downloaded (I also got notification from Amazon first thing this morning, love that featured.) Good luck with your launch.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

One more week of hell 

Then purgatory 

A bit ass-backward, but maybe that means heaven is around the bend?


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Steve Vernon said:


> Psst...
> 
> All of you Twitter aficionados - do me a favor and retweet this for Chloe Garner!
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/926104189952036866


Done! Twitter can be such a black hole for marketing, hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> Psst...
> 
> All of you Twitter aficionados - do me a favor and retweet this for Chloe Garner!
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/926104189952036866


Done!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve V- Done and done!  Wishing Chloe all the luck!


----------



## Jada Ryker

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Firstly, you don't have to format for Scout, you can simply send a word doc. I do format, and I format like I would for digital publishing. For digital, it is recommended to use left justified instead of justified, as you have noted. For print you would want the justified, but not for ereaders.
> 
> Kim has some good suggestions but I do not suggest any page numbers, as they aren't used in digital. I also tend to format in Georgia, but the font doesn't matter as long as it's a common font. Folks on ereaders chose their own font. Don't embed font in the document, don't use a different font for emphasis or whatever, because those things don't translate to digital. Man, I have a math problem in Crucible Station, and that's a font! When I checked it with a previewer I realized I had to make that an image. Thank goodness it wasn't in the excerpt!
> 
> I do go ahead and put my front and back matter in, so I'm more ready to publish, but you don't have to. KS will ignore front matter and start the excerpt at chapter one.
> 
> That's what I know to the best of my knowledge. It might not all be correct, lol! KS is a bit cagey about exactly how they want a submission formatted, probably because if they select it they will re-format to their own specifications.


Good luck with your newest submission. I've read your work, and I love it, especially the Louisville-area references 

I just have one suggestion. I left my front and back matter in the book. After it was selected, the editor did read and make suggestions on the front and back matter. She had some great ideas for my blurbs for other books that I'd included in the end matter.

If you're already in a campaign, no problem. If you're selected, you'll have the opportunity to upload a "final version" for the editor to review. As Lincoln and others have said, they do the formatting for you for the selected book.


----------



## Jill James

Retweeted for Steve.

Got Elle's free book! Can't wait to start reading it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

HeyImBen said:


> This post isn't to dissuade anyone from the Kindle Scout program. In fact, I plan on running another campaign with my next novel, especially now that they are offering some limited feedback on shortlisted manuscripts. I believe that is a big step in the right direction. Following is the entire unedited Facebook post from Allan Leverone, an author who was one of the first to have his novel selected for publication with Kindle Press back in late 2014/early 2015. I thought his experience share-worthy.
> 
> Begin
> 
> ***WARNING - LONG, RAMBLING POST ALERT! This is about writing/publishing, so if that sort of thing doesn't interest you, save yourself the time and don't bother reading...
> So I received a rights reversion letter today from Amazon Publishing's Kindle Press. It's for THE OMEGA CONNECTION, the third in my Tracie Tanner series of thrillers, and I've been awaiting this day for well over two years.
> By all rights I should be thrilled (no pun intended), and while I'm happy to finally have the rights back, at the same time I'm also kinda bummed that it came to this.
> Then things began to go south. Sales dropped, which is to be expected with any book, but as they dwindled I found it harder and harder to ignore some of the things I had a problem with, like what I saw as improper pricing and ineffective/spotty promotion.
> Long story short (or at least shorter), the way the contract was structured the only way I could get my rights back within five years was if sales went from poor to abysmal, and in the last year or so that was exactly what happened.
> (Majorly snipped)


First off, I have never had an agent or publisher. The following is based on my personal research, not personal experience.

There's a ton of sources out there that caution newbie writers that the money they make on an advance from a publisher is often the only money they will make on the book. This is fairly normal. For every Stephen King out there, there are three bazillion authors who drift into rights revision territory. That's why publishers have those clauses in the first place.

Now, some KS authors will be the exception, not the rule. Good on them, they are awesome! There are certainly KS authors who sell out that advance and continue to make money. However, if you go look at the rankings for some of our previous selected books, it seems likely they are not going to sell out that advance.

No title or categories here, because I'm not trying to shame anyone. This is also NOT a member of this thread.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #855,445 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#459 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks 
#1087 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks 
#1422 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks

That does not look like a book that's going to earn the writer more than the advance.

My reply to all of this: so what? You get your advance, keeping in mind that these days there's tons of small publishers not even offering an advance, and you snicker all the way to the bank. Then you keep an eye on things while writing even more awesome books. If your book falls into rights revision territory, you take back your rights, promote it yourself, make a combined set, whatever. The book can still make money under your own stewardship.

Also, don't rely completely on Kindle Press promotion. Just because they have the rights, it doesn't mean that you can't promote it yourself. Look at our own Steve Vernon as an excellent example of this. When KDP puts his Kelpie Dreams on sale, he spreads the word and promotes the heck out of it. Don't think your job is over because you got selected.

Once again, just my opinion on things. Writers need to do their research. Not only for stories and marketing, but also on what to expect out of any writing contract and how to insure that contract works for you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jada Ryker said:


> Good luck with your newest submission. I've read your work, and I love it, especially the Louisville-area references
> 
> I just have one suggestion. I left my front and back matter in the book. After it was selected, the editor did read and make suggestions on the front and back matter. She had some great ideas for my blurbs for other books that I'd included in the end matter.
> 
> If you're already in a campaign, no problem. If you're selected, you'll have the opportunity to upload a "final version" for the editor to review. As Lincoln and others have said, they do the formatting for you for the selected book.


Jada, that's an awesome tip. I do my front and back matter too, but it never occurred to me that they would professionally edit that as well, even the blurbs for other books. That would be worth it's weight in gold!

Thanks! Most of my books are set in Louisville. I really miss it and I think that comes out in my writing.


----------



## Kimjwest

Marjorie Florestal said:


> One more week of hell
> 
> Then purgatory
> 
> A bit ass-backward, but maybe that means heaven is around the bend?


Well, for your book, I suspect heaven just might be the final destination. Your excerpt is really strong and you write like a pro; I don't see them passing on it. Soit prêt!

Tweet done, Steve &#128077;


----------



## Decon

Alliescribbler said:


> I have a question. In the KS contract blurb I don't recall any mention of printed editions. I know that, if chosen, I will give Kindle Press the rights to all digital versions, but will they also produce and control hard copies? I know I have many readers who don't read digital books, they prefer real ones.


You only contract with them for the digital and audio rights, so you are free to publish your own paperback say via Create Space or any other way.

Condsidering their marketing effort, then it would be wise to produce your own print book for sale just as most do when self-publishing.

I have read that in the early days one of their early picks was aslo offered an additional print book contract with a different Amazon imprint, but that is not what is on offer.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> First off, I have never had an agent or publisher. The following is based on my personal research, not personal experience.
> 
> There's a ton of sources out there that caution newbie writers that the money they make on an advance from a publisher is often the only money they will make on the book. This is fairly normal. For every Stephen King out there, there are three bazillion authors who drift into rights revision territory. That's why publishers have those clauses in the first place.
> 
> Now, some KS authors will be the exception, not the rule. Good on them, they are awesome! There are certainly KS authors who sell out that advance and continue to make money. However, if you go look at the rankings for some of our previous selected books, it seems likely they are not going to sell out that advance.
> 
> My reply to all of this: so what? You get your advance, keeping in mind that these days there's tons of small publishers not even offering an advance, and you snicker all the way to the bank. Then you keep an eye on things while writing even more awesome books. If your book falls into rights revision territory, you take back your rights, promote it yourself, make a combined set, whatever. The book can still make money under your own stewardship.


Very wise, as always.

The concerns authors express about Kindle Press are pretty much the same things I hear about other small presses. I think the problem is that sometimes our expectations get too high. I can remember back when the program first started all the conversation about how Amazon knew better how to market on Amazon than anyone else (the implication being that acceptance by Kindle Press would more or less guarantee success). Much more recently, I remember someone writing that few people would ever get rights reversion because Amazon has the data to make sure everyone earns at least the minimum. Evidently not!

Kindle Press doesn't have the same resources that other Amazon imprints do. I think it's an experiment on Amazon's part to see how profitable this model might be. (The other imprints don't have any kind of public process like a KS campaign or even the ability to submit without an agent, but they do seem to have access to some programs Kindle Press doesn't. For instance, the Kindle First books all come from the other imprints. For this reason, it's better to compare Kindle Press to a small publisher than it is to think of it like the Big Five or even the other Amazon imprints.

With that in mind, Kindle Press does pay an advance; many small publishers don't anymore. Kindle Press does offer better royalties than many publishers. (I hear complaints all the time about royalties in the 20% range.) Kindle Press makes rights reversion easier than a lot of small presses do.

Kindle Press doesn't work miracles, its promotional choices are sometimes baffling, and it probably wouldn't be a good fit for an author making a sizable income already. However, it does give some of us prawns a shot we wouldn't have had otherwise. There are at least a few success stories.

Since we have people campaigning who were here a year ago, you probably remember John Patrick Kennedy's _Princess Dracula_. I don't know if he was exactly a prawn. He had a couple of other books published around 2013 that may have done well in their day and haven't fallen into obscurity even now. However, PD, published in January, is currently at 2,048 in the Kindle store--not bad for almost ten months after release. It has 357 reviews. More important, there are two other books in that series, and a third in preorder, all published by Kindle Press. In other words, John is that rare person whose first book with KP did so well that KP picked up the series and ran with it.

I'm sure there are other success stories. We've certainly heard from authors who were happy with their KP run. If one keeps one's expectations reasonable and considers the state of the industry (by one estimate 50% of all *trad published books* fail), trying for KP can be worthwhile.


----------



## Kimjwest

HeyImBen said:


> This post isn't to dissuade anyone from the Kindle Scout program. In fact, I plan on running another campaign with my next novel, especially now that they are offering some limited feedback on shortlisted manuscripts. I believe that is a big step in the right direction. Following is the entire unedited Facebook post from Allan Leverone, an author who was one of the first to have his novel selected for publication with Kindle Press back in late 2014/early 2015. I thought his experience share-worthy.


Interesting post. These observations were shared by two other prior winners I reached out to; at the time I was still on campaign and was quite discouraged about being contractually bound if they won't be marketing it. I guess at the end of the day, we are all Amazon Kindle published authors; scout winner or not and if your self-pubbed book is selling, they will promote it because they make money off it. I have been told on Goodreads they are emailing people those marketing emails with my book in them. The other day my paid rank jumped overnight from 1230 to 699; yet this is a book they scout rejected but they are marketing it. Now it's hovering in mid 700s. Besides a tweet and Instagram post, no paid marketing yet on my part, this is Amazon doing it themselves. I've got marketing options I've lined up but I'm holding back until I reach the cliff in a couple of weeks.

I think it's just important to remember that when we win, like Julianne said, we have to continue to be involved in promoting it rather than waiting for the might of Amazon to do it all. After all, even the best sellers tank eventually when the reader base is depleted; Stephen King's It was ranking over 30,000 before the movie remake and this movie marketing got it back to top ten. He even joined Instagram  
The 1500 advance is a nice perquisite and let's face it, it's kind of a nice brag to be trad published... sorta. But like trad pubbed authors have to do interviews, road shows and book signings to earn that $1 off a $12 book, it's kind of unwise for any Scout winner to sit back and do nothing for their book. I think that's why they encourage us to have social media accounts and a promo plan in place as part of the submission process with the expectation that we will be a team player when it comes to promoting it. Overall it's still a worthwhile pursuit to do a campaign for the free promo if you lose and the advance and free editing if you win.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> Well, for your book, I suspect heaven just might be the final destination. Your excerpt is really strong and you write like a pro; I don't see them passing on it. Soit prêt!
> 
> Tweet done, Steve &#128077;


J'espère Kim! Thank you so much for the encouragement.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I'll add this to what Bill and Kim have said.  A newer writer sees that contract, sees the amount of earnings it takes for KP to keep the rights to a book, and assumes that means the average KP book will make that kind of money, or that their book will make that kind of money.  Those earnings aren't a promise or even an assumption that the average KP book will earn that kind of money.  It isn't a promise.  I would guess is isn't average either. All it is is legal language about when you can ask for your rights back, and a promise that KP is going to keep your rights if you have a commercially successful book on your hands.  As well they should.  That's their business.

An average self-published book sells 500 copies.  That means the big boys are selling a lot more, and a entire herd of writers are selling a lot less. The advance for a Scout book is nothing to sneeze at.  It's more than a lot of books out there ever make.  Me, I've got some books that look like they will do above average, and a couple that probably won't.  But even with me not having been selected, I went very quickly from plankton to prawn and I just had my second lobster month.  Next step, trout!  Oooooh, I want to be a trout!

On a completely unrelated issue, one of my books had a review taken down.  First time that's ever happened to me!  Shame, 'cause GatC only had 11 reviews to start with.  No idea why.  It wasn't anyone I know.  It seems weird to be glad my friends and family are lazy folks who don't review my books!


----------



## Cecelia

Elle Emery said:


> Hey all just want to let you know that my book, The Isle of Jeru is currently free (today and tomorrow) for kindle, as a thank you for nominating it during its scout campaign. Please pick up for free copy today (or tomorrow).  https://www.amazon.com/Isle-Jeru-Sarah-Goodwin-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0772WDQFL/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509631989&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Isle+of+Jeru
> 
> Thanks so much! If you do read it and liked it, please consider writing a review.
> -Elle


Downloaded Elle. Because I live in Australia - I still have a few $$ to spend on Amazon.com before I can write reviews - but will go back and cover a few books once I'm eligible.
XXX


----------



## sskkoo1

Well, down to my last hour on my scout campaign for "The Hunger" I would like to thank everyone for the support and advice during the past month. I am truly happy its over.


----------



## sskkoo1

Steve Vernon said:


> Psst...
> 
> All of you Twitter aficionados - do me a favor and retweet this for Chloe Garner!
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/926104189952036866


Retweeted.


----------



## Alan Felyk

lincolnjcole said:


> The distribution section of my blog post should hopefully help explain it more in depth if you want to check that out!
> 
> Basically, I'm not publishing through KDP, but rather through Pronoun and onto Amazon.
> 
> The reason being: for a 99 cent book amazon gives you 35% royalties per sale, but macmillan gives you 70% per sale. Essentially, Amazon treats indie authors badly in ways they would never do to a real distributor, and Macmillan doesn't take a cut out of the middle the way other companies might. Basically, Macmillan is publishing the book on my behalf on amazon. I can't use kindle unlimited, but i couldn't anyway since I'm going wide.
> 
> Pronoun also distributes to google play, ibooks, barnes and noble, and kobo (as well as libraries), which means using them you can distribute to almost all stores wide with very little effort. That being said, I'm also using D2D and Smashwords to hit a few extra stores.
> 
> Big note about this: you might say "oh, but you give up your ability to use amazon marketing services" since you're not using KU.
> 
> Two things: one, AMS isn't that great, and it's practically impossible to actually stay positive with it since clicks can cost upwards of a dollar.
> 
> Another: I actually use AMS directly under a separate entity where I have the full toolset for running ads. Basically, there are sponsored posts, product display ads, and header ads available. Header ads, if you're wondering, show at the top of a search result list (for example, go to amazon and search horror books and the first thing you see is a 'sponsored' ad).
> 
> Not only that, but through the other entity I can promote ANY product, which means I can promote my paperbacks as well as ebooks (I can even promote a t-shirt!) to generate clicks, which makes it significantly more powerful. It is still very expensive, but it's basically the only available route to promote paperbacks on amazon.
> 
> I'm still waiting for amazon to update on pronoun with results since 10/22 so I can update my results section. My overall rank hasn't been as much as I would like, but I think pushing for a Halloween launch has made it hard to compete with the major publishers and the huge catalog of horror books. I'm in the top 10 of new releases in occult horror, though, which is super cool.


Lincoln, I'm a Plan B sorta guy. And I'm also a guy who would rather shout out a question to Alexa than take the time to look up the answer. So, I wanted to pick your brain about happens when, in the likely event, my novel ISN'T selected by Kindle Press.

I signed up with Pronoun this evening to take advantage of their seemingly painless way to distribute advance review copies in differing formats. I noticed that you started out with a sizeable number of reviews when The Everett Exorcism hit the streets. Was this largely due to ARCs? And if so, who did you target with an offer to provide a free copy? How soon did you begin the process? Before, during, or after your KS campaign?

And, in regards to Pronoun ... Are you planning to move your existing books to them?

Last by not least, congratulations on the successful book launch. Nothing wrong at all with those impressive numbers.


----------



## Cecelia

Who are _Pronoun_? Please post link.

The last time I used Thorpe-Bowker to assign my ISBNs they advertised another group _Street Lib_ https://www.streetlib.com/about/

I started an account and all was cool until it asked me for 40 pounds or euros, I'm not sure which to set the POD up. I've already paid _Ingram Spark_ to set up POD to get wider distribution, so I put that aside for another day.

The main reason I'm still looking is I can't make my book affordable in my home country - Australia. _Ingram Spark_ were recommended because they have a printer in Melbourne - but they actually charge the US price everywhere, no matter where they print from.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Is it just me, or does there seem to be a lot of sci fi / fantasy submissions lately??


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## sskkoo1

Well, my campaign is over for The Hunger and now I wait. I really didn't think Kindle Press would go for a zombie novel, but you never know. For those of you who like to see the data my book finished with 88 hours H&T, which, of course, isn't great and I had 3741 pages views. All in all I'm not going to complain because the only advertising I did was the $10 campaign with Author Shout which I feel was worth it to get my hands on the graphic they create. They did get me 31 page reads with their service.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> Who are _Pronoun_? Please post link.
> 
> The last time I used Thorpe-Bowker to assign my ISBNs they advertised another group _Street Lib_ https://www.streetlib.com/about/
> 
> I started an account and all was cool until it asked me for 40 pounds or euros, I'm not sure which to set the POD up. I've already paid _Ingram Spark_ to set up POD to get wider distribution, so I put that aside for another day.
> 
> The main reason I'm still looking is I can't make my book affordable in my home country - Australia. _Ingram Spark_ were recommended because they have a printer in Melbourne - but they actually charge the US price everywhere, no matter where they print from.


https://pronoun.com/

I haven't used them yet, just read the threads here on the subject.

Pronoun is unique in being the only aggregator affiliated with a major publisher. That's why they are the only aggregator that can get ebooks on to Amazon for you--and on better royalty terms if the price if below $0.99 or above $9.99. It also lets you set a book to permafree, which some people like to do for the first in a series. They are also one of the few who can get books onto Google Play, which may or may not open up to indie authors again. That arragement also blocks Google Play's tendency to discount the book and disrupt an author's pricing strategy.

Also, Pronoun doesn't take a cut of US royalties--but they take a bigger cut of royalties from other countries than any other aggregator. It's important to think about where the bulk of your sales come from. If it's mostly US, Pronoun is a great deal. If it's mostly other countries, that could be a problem.

The good thing is that aggregators never require exclusivity. You can mix and match to get the best deal. Some people only use Pronoun for books priced outside the normal 70% zone so they can get the 70%. Others use it only for Google Play. Some people use Smashwords only for its unique outlets, D2D only for its unique outlets, and go direct where they can.

There are a lot of threads comparing aggregators. Each one has its own advantages and drawbacks.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Big note about this: you might say "oh, but you give up your ability to use amazon marketing services" since you're not using KU.
> 
> Two things: one, AMS isn't that great, and it's practically impossible to actually stay positive with it since clicks can cost upwards of a dollar.
> 
> Another: I actually use AMS directly under a separate entity where I have the full toolset for running ads. Basically, there are sponsored posts, product display ads, and header ads available. Header ads, if you're wondering, show at the top of a search result list (for example, go to amazon and search horror books and the first thing you see is a 'sponsored' ad).
> 
> Not only that, but through the other entity I can promote ANY product, which means I can promote my paperbacks as well as ebooks (I can even promote a t-shirt!) to generate clicks, which makes it significantly more powerful. It is still very expensive, but it's basically the only available route to promote paperbacks on amazon.
> 
> I'm still waiting for amazon to update on pronoun with results since 10/22 so I can update my results section. My overall rank hasn't been as much as I would like, but I think pushing for a Halloween launch has made it hard to compete with the major publishers and the huge catalog of horror books. I'm in the top 10 of new releases in occult horror, though, which is super cool.


I must have missed this post when you first made it--very interesting!

Question: how hard is it to get set up as an "entity" for purposes of AMS ads? I know one thing that might deter me from using Pronoun for Amazon would be having no access to AMS ads--though they don't work all that well for me these days.


----------



## Sebourn

sskkoo1 said:


> Well, my campaign is over for The Hunger and now I wait. I really didn't think Kindle Press would go for a zombie novel, but you never know. For those of you who like to see the data my book finished with 88 hours H&T, which, of course, isn't great and I had 3741 pages views. All in all I'm not going to complain because the only advertising I did was the $10 campaign with Author Shout which I feel was worth it to get my hands on the graphic they create. They did get me 31 page reads with their service.


_The Hunger_ looks like a good book to me. Good luck with your results!

I've just gotten started and it looks like my wife's Facebook efforts have paid off, as _Folklore_ is on day 3 and FINALLY hit hot and trending this morning--at least for a little bit!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Sebourn said:


> _The Hunger_ looks like a good book to me. Good luck with your results!
> 
> I've just gotten started and it looks like my wife's Facebook efforts have paid off, as _Folklore_ is on day 3 and FINALLY hit hot and trending this morning--at least for a little bit!


I think day 3 is good. I know a few people have started the campaign in Hot and Trending, but I've never figured out how. One would need a huge promotion that started the moment the book went live and a sizable international following, since the book goes live relatively late in the US. Even doing much on Day 2 requires a relatively big push.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be a lot of sci fi / fantasy submissions lately??
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


No, it's not just you. The concentration feels a little heavy to me also, though I admit I don't usually go through and count.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> Well, my campaign is over for The Hunger and now I wait. I really didn't think Kindle Press would go for a zombie novel, but you never know. For those of you who like to see the data my book finished with 88 hours H&T, which, of course, isn't great and I had 3741 pages views. All in all I'm not going to complain because the only advertising I did was the $10 campaign with Author Shout which I feel was worth it to get my hands on the graphic they create. They did get me 31 page reads with their service.


The stats are a very impressive result to get from so little advertising. That means your book must have looked appealing to the regular Scout users.

One never knows what genre may appeal to the editors. I don't think they've taken a zombie novel yet, but it is a popular subgenre, so worth a try at least.


----------



## sskkoo1

Bill Hiatt said:


> The stats are a very impressive result to get from so little advertising. That means your book must have looked appealing to the regular Scout users.
> 
> One never knows what genre may appeal to the editors. I don't think they've taken a zombie novel yet, but it is a popular subgenre, so worth a try at least.


Thanks. My hope was to catch everyone in the Halloween spirit, so that's why I waited on the campaign until October, I do think it helped.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

Hello! VOIDWALKER is officially out there in the universe.

It will be FREE this weekend for anyone interested.

Link: http://a.co/979LyC5


----------



## sskkoo1

Sebourn said:


> _The Hunger_ looks like a good book to me. Good luck with your results!
> 
> I've just gotten started and it looks like my wife's Facebook efforts have paid off, as _Folklore_ is on day 3 and FINALLY hit hot and trending this morning--at least for a little bit!


Thanks. I used Facebook quite a bit during my campaign. What I did was, I signed up for every ebook/book related group I could find (about 80 of them) and then I used my KDP free days with my other already published books and I posted their links to the Facebook groups, saying that I was giving my book away for free today, but then I also added my K. Scout link for The Hunger, asking for a nomination.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sskkoo1 said:


> Well, my campaign is over for The Hunger and now I wait. I really didn't think Kindle Press would go for a zombie novel, but you never know. For those of you who like to see the data my book finished with 88 hours H&T, which, of course, isn't great and I had 3741 pages views. All in all I'm not going to complain because the only advertising I did was the $10 campaign with Author Shout which I feel was worth it to get my hands on the graphic they create. They did get me 31 page reads with their service.


Keep in mind that with Author Shout, the page views that you see labeled as AS in the list are only the ones coming from the website. Anyone who clicks on one of their tweets is likely to land in "direct link." So you may have had more response from AS than you think.

*******

My campaign is toodling right along. First 6 days got me 2k page views, not too shabby. Today, day 7, I got on H&T for the very first time. Thank you newsletter subscribers!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

sskkoo1 said:


> Well, my campaign is over for The Hunger and now I wait. I really didn't think Kindle Press would go for a zombie novel, but you never know. For those of you who like to see the data my book finished with 88 hours H&T, which, of course, isn't great and I had 3741 pages views. All in all I'm not going to complain because the only advertising I did was the $10 campaign with Author Shout which I feel was worth it to get my hands on the graphic they create. They did get me 31 page reads with their service.


They have selected a zombie book before. Right before I put my own Teatime of the Living Dead through Scout, they selected Dead til Dawn. The zombie genre gets a lot of flack, but it remains a genre that a lot of folks enjoy reading.

You also have an excellent and spooky cover, which always helps.


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Keep in mind that with Author Shout, the page views that you see labeled as AS in the list are only the ones coming from the website. Anyone who clicks on one of their tweets is likely to land in "direct link." So you may have had more response from AS than you think.
> 
> *******
> 
> My campaign is toodling right along. First 6 days got me 2k page views, not too shabby. Today, day 7, I got on H&T for the very first time. Thank you newsletter subscribers!


I was thinking there might have been more page reads from Author Shout because I retweeted the graphic they created about three times per day and Twitter never showed up in the 50 top page clicks, but the direct link category grew.


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> They have selected a zombie book before. Right before I put my own Teatime of the Living Dead through Scout, they selected Dead til Dawn. The zombie genre gets a lot of flack, but it remains a genre that a lot of folks enjoy reading.
> 
> You also have an excellent and spooky cover, which always helps.


I agree. It's a genre that never really goes away. 1 out of every 5 or so books I read is usually a zombie tale and have written two of my own, I just don't know how well they do in sales.


----------



## RachelWollaston

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Keep in mind that with Author Shout, the page views that you see labeled as AS in the list are only the ones coming from the website. Anyone who clicks on one of their tweets is likely to land in "direct link." So you may have had more response from AS than you think.
> 
> *******
> 
> My campaign is toodling right along. First 6 days got me 2k page views, not too shabby. Today, day 7, I got on H&T for the very first time. Thank you newsletter subscribers!


So THAT'S why I have over 100 direct link page views!! I did wonder!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> So THAT'S why I have over 100 direct link page views!! I did wonder!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I had a ton during my last campaign. In the Twitter scenario, you would think it would show up as Twitter, but it doesn't always. KS says that links reached via bookmarks or just pasted into the browser (which apparently some people do instead of just clicking) will show up as direct traffic.

I find the biggest problem in evaluating promotions is that clicks in newsletters almost all end up as direct traffic. If someone is featuring my campaign in a newsletter, and I have a surge in direct traffic, I figure it's probably because of the newsletter, but there's no way to know for sure.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I must have missed this post when you first made it--very interesting!
> 
> Question: how hard is it to get set up as an "entity" for purposes of AMS ads? I know one thing that might deter me from using Pronoun for Amazon would be having no access to AMS ads--though they don't work all that well for me these days.


It isn't too hard in the grand scheme of things, just takes some legwork. Basically, you just have to apply for the ams access outside the entity linked to your books and then you can promote ANYTHING.

What you mention was a HUGE negative for me with trying out pronoun, but considering i can still use ads (and an ever better suite of them than kdp gives me) it isn't a big deal. Now my only downside is the lack of KU.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Amazing how lost I felt without Steve’s list to guide me this morning  

Had an open slot and nominated The Weight of Madness. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sebourn

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think day 3 is good. I know a few people have started the campaign in Hot and Trending, but I've never figured out how. One would need a huge promotion that started the moment the book went live and a sizable international following, since the book goes live relatively late in the US. Even doing much on Day 2 requires a relatively big push.


This is good to know and pretty encouraging. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RK

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Amazing how lost I felt without Steve's list to guide me this morning
> 
> Had an open slot and nominated The Weight of Madness. Good luck everyone!


Thank you SO much Majorie!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday night and I am home from the first day of the show. Got there at 7am and set-up. Stayed there until 9pm closing time. Sold about 40 books. Friday is usually pretty quiet. Saturday - tomorrow - is the day that booms.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  I Steal Secrets by Michael Gregory
1 day left  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
3 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
6 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
9 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
13 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
13 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
13 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
13 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
14 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
14 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
16 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
16 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
20 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
20 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
20 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
21 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
23 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
23 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
27 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
28 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

I'm heading for bed pretty shortly. I don't have to be the event tomorrow until about 8pm.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the list, Steve!  Sell tons of books!


----------



## jaxonreed

Bill Hiatt said:


> I had a ton during my last campaign. In the Twitter scenario, you would think it would show up as Twitter, but it doesn't always. KS says that links reached via bookmarks or just pasted into the browser (which apparently some people do instead of just clicking) will show up as direct traffic.
> 
> I find the biggest problem in evaluating promotions is that clicks in newsletters almost all end up as direct traffic. If someone is featuring my campaign in a newsletter, and I have a surge in direct traffic, I figure it's probably because of the newsletter, but there's no way to know for sure.


This is a good point. Some while back, Amazon made a rule that you can't post affiliate links in newsletters. So, many affiliate sites that promote books use a direct link in order to follow the rules.


----------



## xprettyguardianx

What is Smashwords? Should I be using it?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Saturday morning and I am up before the crows call.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
2 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
5 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
8 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
12 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
12 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
12 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
12 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
13 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
13 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
15 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
15 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
19 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
19 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
19 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
20 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
22 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
22 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
26 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
27 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## sskkoo1

xprettyguardianx said:


> What is Smashwords? Should I be using it?


Smashwords is a ebook selling platform that will sell your book on their website and will also add it to their "Premium Catalog." In the Premium Catalog, once accepted, they sell your book in a whole hosts of other platforms (B&N, Apple, etc.) If you don't have your book in KDP Select, which you've agreed to exclusivity with Amazon via three month contract, than yes, you probably should list your book with them, it can't hurt to have them selling it for you. But, they have strict formatting rules that can be a nightmare to make your book compliant for their Premium Catalog.

I myself only have a novella listed with Smashwords, it has had no sales with them (not many with Amazon either), but that doesn't mean your books might not do very well, I think Smashwords is worth looking into.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> Smashwords is a ebook selling platform that will sell your book on their website and will also add it to their "Premium Catalog." In the Premium Catalog, once accepted, they sell your book in a whole hosts of other platforms (B&N, Apple, etc.) If you don't have your book in KDP Select, which you've agreed to exclusivity with Amazon via three month contract, than yes, you probably should list your book with them, it can't hurt to have them selling it for you. But, they have strict formatting rules that can be a nightmare to make your book compliant for their Premium Catalog.
> 
> I myself only have a novella listed with Smashwords, it has had no sales with them (not many with Amazon either), but that doesn't mean your books might not do very well, I think Smashwords is worth looking into.


Having used both D2D and Smashwords, I'd say D2D is much easier to work with: faster, more responsive CS, fewer formatting weirdnesses. (I never had a major formatting issue with SW, but their mobi version never looked as good as the one Amazon created.) If I went Wide again, I'd use SW only for its own storefront and maybe a few unique vendors. I'd use D2D for the rest.

That said, there's a good argument to be made for going direct wherever you can. It's becoming kind of a must on Kobo, because that's the only way to access their in-store promotions. Going direct takes longer, but it increases your royalties.

I don't think you can go direct to the library channels, and Google Play has been closed to new accounts for a long time. For Google Play, I'd recommend Pronoun, because it blocks the discounting weirdness that Google Play does without your permission. There are a few other channels that may be inaccessible with an aggregator.


----------



## VayneLine

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes to the first question, although its a one-time winnow. You can always try the program again. I think previously rejected authors have been accepted, and I know previously accepted authors have been rejected.
> 
> The basic criteria seems to be what the Scout editors think they can best market. They'd prefer a book that is ready to go with just minimal tinkering at best. I'm sure if they loved a story, a few typos probably wouldn't keep it from being selected. They can also change the cover, though we know at least one book was rejected because of concerns about the cover. I take that to mean they'd rather not have to redo the cover right away. They have redone some covers prior to a $0.99 promo.


Do you mean you can re-submit the same book?

What happens in series, say its the 2nd book, can you nominate that one?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal

Good luck to all three!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Used To Be BH

VayneLine said:


> Do you mean you can re-submit the same book?
> 
> What happens in series, say its the 2nd book, can you nominate that one?


I wasn't thinking in those terms. I meant you can try the program again with a different book. That said, a few people have made revisions and then resubmitted the same book. KS approved the campaign, so it's apparently not against the rules to do that.

You can submit a later series book also. I'm not sure if anyone has been selected in that kind of situation unless KS already picked up the previous book. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Saturday morning and I am up before the crows call.
> 
> So let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> 2 days left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
> 5 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 8 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 12 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 12 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 12 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 12 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 13 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 13 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 15 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 15 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 19 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 19 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 19 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 20 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 22 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 22 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 26 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 27 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Smack Dab in the Middle of the list at this point. Halfway home! Doing pretty well, I think, many more page views than first campaign - 3.9k but trailing off dramatically on H&T - 196 hrs, which strangely, badly lags last campaign. I am keeping to my pledge, just checking in the morning and only did Author Shout & Readper plus a NL (along with Twitter and FB)

Nominated from top of Steve's list!
Good luck to all, Dan


----------



## sskkoo1

Bill Hiatt said:


> Having used both D2D and Smashwords, I'd say D2D is much easier to work with: faster, more responsive CS, fewer formatting weirdnesses. (I never had a major formatting issue with SW, but their mobi version never looked as good as the one Amazon created.) If I went Wide again, I'd use SW only for its own storefront and maybe a few unique vendors. I'd use D2D for the rest.
> 
> That said, there's a good argument to be made for going direct wherever you can. It's becoming kind of a must on Kobo, because that's the only way to access their in-store promotions. Going direct takes longer, but it increases your royalties.
> 
> I don't think you can go direct to the library channels, and Google Play has been closed to new accounts for a long time. For Google Play, I'd recommend Pronoun, because it blocks the discounting weirdness that Google Play does without your permission. There are a few other channels that may be inaccessible with an aggregator.


Yeah, I think my novella was a special case because I kept being rejected on account of having used two different fonts, but the use of them was imperative to the story since their were multiple points of view and I used different fonts to help keep the reader on track. It was a huge pain and ultimately I had to call and talk to a SW rep to get them to override their system and put my book in their premium catalog. I don't see my other books having such issues if I were to post them with SW.

As for Libraries, I have a sister who has 20+ years as one at a High school, she's told me that libraries buy their books through a catalog that they receive online and is constantly updated. (I do forget what it's called presently) But, I do know that if you have paperbacks with Createspace, via their expanded distribution your paperbacks will show up in this library purchasing catalog they get. I have personally spoken with a Library representative for my county's library system which has around 30 branches and she told me that she was able to see my books in the catalog for sale. (But this is only if your paperbacks are still with Createspace, if you moved them to Amazon control, no dice, you're out of the catalog because you no longer have Createspace's expanded distribution) Getting libraries to buy your book... well, that's another story altogether, but they can see and be able to purchase your book via Createspace.


----------



## Sebourn

Can anybody fill me in on how Author Shout Scout promotions work?

About an hour ago I paid for one of these, but the only confirmation I've received was an email from PayPal.

How long till the promotion starts? Will I ever receive an email from them, etc.?

(I'm aware these things take time. Just thought I'd at least receive a form confirmation concerning a timeline).


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I wasn't thinking in those terms. I meant you can try the program again with a different book. That said, a few people have made revisions and then resubmitted the same book. KS approved the campaign, so it's apparently not against the rules to do that.
> 
> You can submit a later series book also. I'm not sure if anyone has been selected in that kind of situation unless KS already picked up the previous book. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


Seems to me I saw one case where a later in the series book was picked up when the first was not, but I could be mistaken. I imagine it's rare if at all. That doesn't mean a second book shouldn't be put through the process. You get eyes on your book and I certainly had an uptick in sales of book 1 when book 2 was in it's campaign.

Now, book three, I don't think I'll put it through Scout. I really wanted to publish 8 books this year. Crucible is #7, and Ghost 3 would be #8. But I'm still writing it! I think I can write it this month, get it edited early Dec, and have time to hit publish on it before the end of the month, but there's no room for 45 days in KS first. I'm not certain how much attention a third book in a series would get, in any event.

On resubbing the same book more than once, I personally don't recommend it. With most publishers, a resubmit of the same book, regardless of how much it has changed, is ignored unless a rewrite and resubmit has been specifically requested. (Just based on what I've read from agents and publishers, I have no personal experience.) Resubbing a book you have "fixed" makes one look like an amateur, in my opinion. It shows that you were submitting a manuscript before it was ready. That said, it's not against KS rules. I have seen one writer resubmit the same book 3 times. It was not accepted any of those times.

Personally, I think one's time is better spent writing the next book! Speaking of which, Ghost 3 is calling me.


----------



## Variath

Hi team,

My book "The Peacewoods" published through KDP and available from today. Of course, there have a free days next week for KB family and those who nominated my book in KS.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0775RZLRK/

Today I have one slot available and nominated "The Weight of Madness". Good luck to RK.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Sebourn said:


> Can anybody fill me in on how Author Shout Scout promotions work?
> 
> About an hour ago I paid for one of these, but the only confirmation I've received was an email from PayPal.
> 
> How long till the promotion starts? Will I ever receive an email from them, etc.?


AS will email you. They have to get your stuff together and make your graphic. They are quite fast, and should have your promo ready to go within 24-48 hours. Usually within 24.


----------



## Sebourn

JulianneQJohnson said:


> AS will email you. They have to get your stuff together and make your graphic. They are quite fast, and should have your promo ready to go within 24-48 hours. Usually within 24.


Thanks much!


----------



## sskkoo1

Sebourn said:


> Can anybody fill me in on how Author Shout Scout promotions work?
> 
> About an hour ago I paid for one of these, but the only confirmation I've received was an email from PayPal.
> 
> How long till the promotion starts? Will I ever receive an email from them, etc.?
> 
> (I'm aware these things take time. Just thought I'd at least receive a form confirmation concerning a timeline).


You give them your book's link and for $10 they make a graphic and tweet it out for the entire month of your campaign. The graphic they create is worth the 10 bucks alone, you can then tweet the graphic with the book's link attached on your own, or put it on facebook etc.


----------



## Variath

JulianneQJohnson said:


> AS will email you. They have to get your stuff together and make your graphic. They are quite fast, and should have your promo ready to go within 24-48 hours. Usually within 24.


Juliann, Just completed reading your book "Ghost at the college". You have done a good job Juliann and I wonder why KS not selected this. I am on the final stage of a supernatural subject, I think, your work shall be an inspiration for me. Best wishes to you Juliann.


----------



## Variath

Isaac's Touch by Lewis

The Book ‘Issac’s Touch’ completed reading in a single sit. It was amazing narration done by Lewis. Story line is interesting and style of presentation is also fine. Best wishes to Author Lewis.

Kelpie Snow -  by Steve

Steve's Book completed reading and was a super narration. Within a few words, A big picture detailed by Steve through a small canvas. This book is a best write-up of Paranormal romantic story. Best wishes to Steve Vernon.


----------



## AnnMPratley

xprettyguardianx said:


> Hello! VOIDWALKER is officially out there in the universe.
> 
> It will be FREE this weekend for anyone interested.
> 
> Link: http://a.co/979LyC5


I just grabbed a free copy to read and will place up a review when I've done that. On a side note, however, I noticed that you don't have an author page in Amazon. When I click on your author name under the book title, it actually takes me to loads of other people's books. Do you know you can claim an author page at no cost on Amazon? Just go to AuthorCentral.amazon.com, claim your page and remember to pull through your books onto it. Even if you only have one or two books out, it might still be beneficial to have people click on your name and see your books rather than seeing someone else's.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> On resubbing the same book more than once, I personally don't recommend it. With most publishers, a resubmit of the same book, regardless of how much it has changed, is ignored unless a rewrite and resubmit has been specifically requested. (Just based on what I've read from agents and publishers, I have no personal experience.) Resubbing a book you have "fixed" makes one look like an amateur, in my opinion. It shows that you were submitting a manuscript before it was ready. That said, it's not against KS rules. I have seen one writer resubmit the same book 3 times. It was not accepted any of those times.
> 
> Personally, I think one's time is better spent writing the next book! Speaking of which, Ghost 3 is calling me.


I'd have to agree with that. Besides, without knowing why the book was rejected, you'd just be working blind, anyway.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Now, book three, I don't think I'll put it through Scout. I really wanted to publish 8 books this year. Crucible is #7, and Ghost 3 would be #8. But I'm still writing it! I think I can write it this month, get it edited early Dec, and have time to hit publish on it before the end of the month, but there's no room for 45 days in KS first. I'm not certain how much attention a third book in a series would get, in any event.


But isn't right on top of Christmas about the worst time for a new release? I know that used to be the thinking, but maybe the conventional wisdom has changed. Of course, late December, as in after Christmas, might be all right.

I'm thinking out loud because I may be facing a similar dilemma. My Scout campaign ends November 24. If the book is rejected, depending on how long the editors mull it over, I could be stuck with a potential mid-December release date. I don't want the Scout momentum to dissipate, but I'll be thinking hard about holding off until after Christmas.


----------



## 1984Phins

In the waiting room. I feel like I'm at the DMV. Thank you to everyone who nominated the book.

PS: Do I have to wait until the KS decision to start the process through createspace of printing the paperback?


----------



## xprettyguardianx

AnnMPratley said:


> I just grabbed a free copy to read and will place up a review when I've done that. On a side note, however, I noticed that you don't have an author page in Amazon. When I click on your author name under the book title, it actually takes me to loads of other people's books. Do you know you can claim an author page at no cost on Amazon? Just go to AuthorCentral.amazon.com, claim your page and remember to pull through your books onto it. Even if you only have one or two books out, it might still be beneficial to have people click on your name and see your books rather than seeing someone else's.


Thank you so much for the download, and the advice. I only have the one book out (for now) so I wasn't sure how valuable getting an author page would be. I will DEFINITELY do it today though.


----------



## XCulletto

Just recieved the "thanks but no thanks" letter for Girl Vs.  The past 4 books they've accepted have all been notified within 2 days. Not sure what they're playing at, making the rest of us wait to the end of the 14 days...  

Anyway, I just received a request for the manuscript from an agency I queried MONTHS ago. Don't know if I'll give that a shot because I've already got the ball rolling for a release this week. 

Thanks to all who nominated my book and thanks to Steve for keeping the list. I will continue to nominate from it. Best of luck to the rest of you!


----------



## 1984Phins

XCulletto said:


> Just recieved the "thanks but no thanks" letter for Girl Vs. The past 4 books they've accepted have all been notified within 2 days. Not sure what they're playing at, making the rest of us wait to the end of the 14 days...
> 
> Anyway, I just received a request for the manuscript from an agency I queries MONTHS ago. Don't know if I'll give that a shot because I've already got the ball rolling for a release this week.
> 
> Thanks to all who nominated my book and thanks to Steve for keeping the list. I will continue to nominate from it. Best of luck to the rest of you!


Sorry to hear that. Did they offer feedback?


----------



## XCulletto

1984Phins said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did they offer feedback?


Nope, just a polite form letter.


----------



## Arches

1984Phins said:


> In the waiting room. I feel like I'm at the DMV. Thank you to everyone who nominated the book.
> 
> PS: Do I have to wait until the KS decision to start the process through createspace of printing the paperback?


At the DMV, there's no chance they'll pay you anything. At KS, there's miniscule chance!

As for the print book, you don't give up your print rights, so you can publish it anytime. But given that there is a miniscule chance of a KS contract, you might want to wait to be sure. If they do pick it up, they're supposed to edit the ebook. It'd be nice if both versions were the same. Best of luck!


----------



## Arches

XCulletto said:


> Just recieved the "thanks but no thanks" letter for Girl Vs. The past 4 books they've accepted have all been notified within 2 days. Not sure what they're playing at, making the rest of us wait to the end of the 14 days...
> 
> Anyway, I just received a request for the manuscript from an agency I queried MONTHS ago. Don't know if I'll give that a shot because I've already got the ball rolling for a release this week.
> 
> Thanks to all who nominated my book and thanks to Steve for keeping the list. I will continue to nominate from it. Best of luck to the rest of you!


I'm sorry about the rejection, but hopefully the KS process will help with your future sales. As for the agency, you could wait for months to hear whether they like the manuscript and if they do, you can wait for months or years to hear whether they can sell it. Or you can hit publish. For me, it's an decision. I don't like to wait. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Variath said:


> Juliann, Just completed reading your book "Ghost at the college". You have done a good job Juliann and I wonder why KS not selected this. I am on the final stage of a supernatural subject, I think, your work shall be an inspiration for me. Best wishes to you Juliann.


You are the sweetest and you made my day! Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

AnnMPratley said:


> I just grabbed a free copy to read and will place up a review when I've done that. On a side note, however, I noticed that you don't have an author page in Amazon. When I click on your author name under the book title, it actually takes me to loads of other people's books. Do you know you can claim an author page at no cost on Amazon? Just go to AuthorCentral.amazon.com, claim your page and remember to pull through your books onto it. Even if you only have one or two books out, it might still be beneficial to have people click on your name and see your books rather than seeing someone else's.


Yes! Listen to Ann! Amazon author page is free and easy to set up. You plug your bio in, and you can even hook up a blog or post book trailers. Even if it's your first book, take advantage and create a page!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> But isn't right on top of Christmas about the worst time for a new release? I know that used to be the thinking, but maybe the conventional wisdom has changed. Of course, late December, as in after Christmas, might be all right.
> 
> I'm thinking out loud because I may be facing a similar dilemma. My Scout campaign ends November 24. If the book is rejected, depending on how long the editors mull it over, I could be stuck with a potential mid-December release date. I don't want the Scout momentum to dissipate, but I'll be thinking hard about holding off until after Christmas.


I have heard that, but I don't think I'll wait on this one. Folks who have enjoyed the first two will pick it up. Besides, I'm hoping to be able to try for a Bookbub for Ghost 1 in January, so that might make up for the less than optimal release date. I should probably wait, but I'm not going to! I want my 8 book year!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Firstly, don't do print before you hear back.  Yes, they only want digital and audio rights, but they also want never published work.  If you publish before the decision, you negate that.

XCulleto- if they send feedback it will be in a separate email.  Sorry to hear the news and I wish you a terrific launch!  As far as the agency goes, I would be tempted to pass unless its one of the bigger players.  They will likely take weeks to months to make a final decision.  If it is not a small agency, you could consider it.


----------



## sskkoo1

Does anyone know if you can set up a giveaway for a book on Instafreebie for lets say just a few days and still have Amazon be okay with that? I have my books in the KDP Select program so Amazon has exclusivity and I can't sell them on other platforms, but here I would not be selling, it would be a giveaway.


----------



## ID Johnson

sskkoo1 said:


> Does anyone know if you can set up a giveaway for a book on Instafreebie for lets say just a few days and still have Amazon be okay with that? I have my books in the KDP Select program so Amazon has exclusivity and I can't sell them on other platforms, but here I would not be selling, it would be a giveaway.


As long as it is in KDP you can't give it away on Instafreebie. You can do a preview on Instafreebie, though, so long as it isn't more than the portion you can see on the "Look Inside" tab on Amazon. I have two previews up on Instafreebie, and they don't do as well as the novelettes I posted exclusively to Instafreebie, but they do get downloads, and they have helped me grow my email list.


----------



## sskkoo1

ID Johnson said:


> As long as it is in KDP you can't give it away on Instafreebie. You can do a preview on Instafreebie, though, so long as it isn't more than the portion you can see on the "Look Inside" tab on Amazon. I have two previews up on Instafreebie, and they don't do as well as the novelettes I posted exclusively to Instafreebie, but they do get downloads, and they have helped me grow my email list.


Thanks. That is what I was sort of thinking.


----------



## XCulletto

JulianneQJohnson said:


> XCulleto- if they send feedback it will be in a separate email. Sorry to hear the news and I wish you a terrific launch! As far as the agency goes, I would be tempted to pass unless its one of the bigger players. They will likely take weeks to months to make a final decision. If it is not a small agency, you could consider it.


Interesting. How long after the rejection email did they send your feedback?


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> The Weight of Madness by Randileigh Kennedy
> Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
> When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark
> 
> Thank you, Mark. Much appreciated.
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## VayneLine

2 questions
1.  Do I need to format into Justified (and do I need specific margins for KS?)
2.  Do we have any rough stats on submits that make it into the KS and then those than get selected?


----------



## sskkoo1

VayneLine said:


> 2 questions
> 1. Do I need to format into Justified (and do I need specific margins for KS?)
> 2. Do we have any rough stats on submits that make it into the KS and then those than get selected?


I would format justified just to be safe, you don't have much time to make changes after they accept your book, it will launch in about 2 days and that's how long it takes for changes to go through. Also, make sure you used hard tabs and not ellipsis or else your tabs won't show up, I learned that the hard way.

As for selections. Everyone who submits and follows the basic guidelines will get to run a campaign, but it seems about 2% of books get offered contacts.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

XCulletto said:


> Just recieved the "thanks but no thanks" letter for Girl Vs. The past 4 books they've accepted have all been notified within 2 days. Not sure what they're playing at, making the rest of us wait to the end of the 14 days...
> 
> Anyway, I just received a request for the manuscript from an agency I queried MONTHS ago. Don't know if I'll give that a shot because I've already got the ball rolling for a release this week.
> 
> Thanks to all who nominated my book and thanks to Steve for keeping the list. I will continue to nominate from it. Best of luck to the rest of you!


Sorry to hear, but I hope you have a terrific launch.


----------



## Jewel Allen

1984Phins said:


> In the waiting room. I feel like I'm at the DMV. Thank you to everyone who nominated the book.
> 
> PS: Do I have to wait until the KS decision to start the process through createspace of printing the paperback?


Good luck on your campaign! May you get some good news soon.

At the start of my campaign for DEADLINE, I formatted a paperback and ordered a proof, so I could do another pass through. It would then be ready in either instance -- if they accept it for KS, I'd have edited it one more time before their editors tackle it; or, if they don't, then it's a step closer to being ready for self-publishing.

Note that I only formatted it and ordered a proof. I didn't approve it to go live.

PS I also get immense pleasure from getting physical copies of all my books and seeing my collection grow on my shelf. Plus it generated a blip of excitement during my DEADLINE KS campaign. When I got DEADLINE's paperback in the mail, I took pics and posted it all over social media, explaining it was a proof of my book on KS.


----------



## Jewel Allen

I am feeling a little philosophical tonight, and would like to offer some perspective on KS if I may.

At the start of its campaign, my little book DEADLINE spent several days on hot & trending, then fell off. It has not been back since. About the same time of its decline, my dad, who has been battling cancer for the last decade, passed away. Frankly, I didn't care about my Kindle Scout at that moment. I just couldn't even _think_ about it. If I could have pulled the plug on my campaign, I would've. But since I couldn't, I just didn't stress about it.

Some of you have paid promos, and I think that is great. It shows that you are on the ball and you've backed up your dream with effort. Some of you don't have much in the way of promos, and yet your book probably will still get some traction. There are some well-done books on the line-up that wouldn't surprise me if they get picked.

The one takeaway I have gotten so far during this first campaign is this: the best promo you can do for your book is to write a good book that hits the right notes in its genre, with a compelling cover and excerpt. If you'd done that, you'd have won half the battle. I guess what I am trying to say is, by the time your KS campaign kicks in, the promo is a tool, but it's not the clincher. Here's another takeaway: you can take several days off your campaign, not promote and not check your stats, and life can still be beautiful spent on people and things that truly matter. 

Best of luck to you all. I admire each and every one of you for putting your creative work out there and for being so supportive and informative here. You are an inspiration to me.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

XCulletto said:


> Interesting. How long after the rejection email did they send your feedback?


It was pretty quick. Within 24 hours, I think. But that doesn't mean all feedback will be that fast.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Jewel Allen said:


> I am feeling a little philosophical tonight, and would like to offer some perspective on KS if I may.
> 
> At the start of its campaign, my little book DEADLINE spent several days on hot & trending, then fell off. It has not been back since. About the same time of its decline, my dad, who has been battling cancer for the last decade, passed away. Frankly, I didn't care about my Kindle Scout at that moment. I just couldn't even _think_ about it. If I could have pulled the plug on my campaign, I would've. But since I couldn't, I just didn't stress about it.
> 
> Some of you have paid promos, and I think that is great. It shows that you are on the ball and you've backed up your dream with effort. Some of you don't have much in the way of promos, and yet your book probably will still get some traction. There are some well-done books on the line-up that wouldn't surprise me if they get picked.
> 
> The one takeaway I have gotten so far during this first campaign is this: the best promo you can do for your book is to write a good book that hits the right notes in its genre, with a compelling cover and excerpt. If you'd done that, you'd have won half the battle. I guess what I am trying to say is, by the time your KS campaign kicks in, the promo is a tool, but it's not the clincher. Here's another takeaway: you can take several days off your campaign, not promote and not check your stats, and life can still be beautiful spent on people and things that truly matter.
> 
> Best of luck to you all. I admire each and every one of you for putting your creative work out there and for being so supportive and informative here. You are an inspiration to me.


I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I lost mine a couple of years ago very suddenly, an I know how rough it is. Many hugs.

I agree with you that selection depends on the book, not the campaign. The campaign is good for getting your first readers, selected or not, but a strong campaign does not mean selection.


----------



## Jewel Allen

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I lost mine a couple of years ago very suddenly, an I know how rough it is. Many hugs.


Thank you, Julianne.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sunday morning and the clock gave me an extra blessed hour to slumber. Saturday at the Christmas at the Forum was WILD! Sold about 70 books yesterday, 40 books on Friday and I'm looking to sell a whole bunch more today. Just a short day today.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
4 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
7 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
11 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
11 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
11 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
11 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
12 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
12 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
14 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
14 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
18 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
18 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
18 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
19 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
21 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
21 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
25 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
26 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Variath

A quick quest question,

Can you tell, which one is better to publish paperback, Creativespace of KDP?


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Open slot went to Escape From Benzor. 

Good luck everyone! I’m in my last few days and can’t wait for this to be over.


----------



## Robertson

Hello again,

I've been away from the board preparing my launch and trying to get a little education on this self-promoting lark. I have to thank Lincoln, Julianne, and everyone else who shares their advice, experiences and invaluable insights. Also thanks to anyone who nominated Kyle Harrison Movie Star during its recent Kindle Scout run.

This time around I'm doing things a little differently, and I'm using some free days right at the start.

If anyone here is curious about my writing, Kyle Harrison Movie Star is FREE on Amazon for today and tomorrow. It's Book One of a series of three. Book Two (Scot Free in Hollywood) was published in February, so this is a prequel. I sat down to write a sequel, but ended up with a prequel ... it happens!

The book was downloaded over 200 times yesterday. Is that any good? For me it's encouraging, but I think most of you see figures in the thousands, not hundreds.

Best of luck to anyone going through a campaign, or in the waiting room. I'm still nominating but, boy, it's getting harder to get picked, isn't it?

Robertson


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Arches said:


> At the DMV, there's no chance they'll pay you anything. At KS, there's miniscule chance!
> 
> As for the print book, you don't give up your print rights, so you can publish it anytime. But given that there is a miniscule chance of a KS contract, you might want to wait to be sure. If they do pick it up, they're supposed to edit the ebook. It'd be nice if both versions were the same. Best of luck!


Let me clarify for you guys: NO, you cannot put up a pre-order or release your Createspace print book until 1) You are notified of your rejection, or 2) Your book is live (not on pre-order, but LIVE & LAUNCHED through the Kindle Press imprint on Amazon. Per the contract your signed, your Scout nominators have EXCLUSIVE access to your books during the preorder phase. Hope that helps to clarify for everyone


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

XCulletto said:


> Interesting. How long after the rejection email did they send your feedback?


Hi XCulletto, They would send the feedback the same night you were notified that you didn't get selected. If you haven't already received it, then sadly, you probably won't :-( So sorry about your rejection...


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Jewel Allen said:


> I am feeling a little philosophical tonight, and would like to offer some perspective on KS if I may.
> 
> At the start of its campaign, my little book DEADLINE spent several days on hot & trending, then fell off. It has not been back since. About the same time of its decline, my dad, who has been battling cancer for the last decade, passed away. Frankly, I didn't care about my Kindle Scout at that moment. I just couldn't even _think_ about it. If I could have pulled the plug on my campaign, I would've. But since I couldn't, I just didn't stress about it.
> 
> Some of you have paid promos, and I think that is great. It shows that you are on the ball and you've backed up your dream with effort. Some of you don't have much in the way of promos, and yet your book probably will still get some traction. There are some well-done books on the line-up that wouldn't surprise me if they get picked.
> 
> The one takeaway I have gotten so far during this first campaign is this: the best promo you can do for your book is to write a good book that hits the right notes in its genre, with a compelling cover and excerpt. If you'd done that, you'd have won half the battle. I guess what I am trying to say is, by the time your KS campaign kicks in, the promo is a tool, but it's not the clincher. Here's another takeaway: you can take several days off your campaign, not promote and not check your stats, and life can still be beautiful spent on people and things that truly matter.
> 
> Best of luck to you all. I admire each and every one of you for putting your creative work out there and for being so supportive and informative here. You are an inspiration to me.


Jewel, Your cover is truly beautiful and I wish you the best of luck in the waiting room. You are so right...and so sorry to hear about your father. My deepest condolences to you and your family. Liz


----------



## sskkoo1

Variath said:


> A quick quest question,
> 
> Can you tell, which one is better to publish paperback, Creativespace of KDP?


I'd stay with Createspace. When you move your paperbacks to KDP you lose their Expanded Distribution and other markets they have. You also lose your ability to purchase your own books at a discount, you have to purchase them via Amazon at whatever price you set on Amazon just like any other customer. I was very unhappy having my paperbacks with KDP and went though the pain of switching them back to Createspace.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

I'm back after a few days away, and I want to say that I truly really love all the new and familiar faces that I find here. I want to thank all of you who sent the kind words when I posted that *Surrender My Heart* was not selected.

There is a shiny lining to this apparent cloud. As an existing Kindle Press author (and because they are offering feedback for Nov & Dec entries), I received an incredible editorial letter with my rejection. This is what we all want when we submit to agents and publishers! I'd like to share some of the things highlighted in my editorial letter to demystify this whole Scout process and make it less of a black hole, and, hopefully, to help you all in the process.

Let me start by saying, it's been a very trying week! I had planned on doing NaNo this year for the fifth time, but basically, I'm now on Plan B with an accelerated production schedule through my own imprint. As you can imagine, that's blown away any hopes of NaNo for me this year.

Here is the meat of what was provided to me:

1) The letter was written by the same editor who read - and enjoyed - Shelter My Heart (Book #2), which was accepted into the program in February 2017.

2) He admitted that he enjoyed this book even more than Shelter My Heart. He praised the book as solid, professional work from a storytelling, characterization, and copyediting perspective. He also said that my treatment (both with sensitivity & humanity) of one of the characters coming out as gay was the best he'd ever seen in genre fiction. He strongly encouraged me to submit future series or standalone novels into the program. He stated the 2 primary reasons they did not acquire Surrender My Heart:

a) The length. Yes. size matters and not just in romance! LOL. But it's the opposite here, at 123K words, he thought that was a problem. He stated productions costs, which I know extremely well, but figured since KP only acquires digital & audio, it didn't really matter. I retain print rights, so my costs, my choice. However, a lesson for debut authors or authors without an existing platform: KEEP YOUR MS UNDER 90K.

NOTE: I suspected size would be an issue when I submitted, but my personal editor did not feel the size hampered the story or pace in any way since this is a story within a story and told within two parallel timelines - one past, one present. In other words, the size was justified. That said, the Kindle Scout editor did make a few suggestions in places where I could tighten some of the "slice of life" paragraphs (I will make those changes).

b) This book is the 3rd in a series. He felt there were a lot of challenges promoting the third book (even though this book plays well standalone). *What I really feel is the issue*: they don't own the first book in the series, and the sales track for the second book (the one they acquired) has not paid off the advance after 5.5 months. I honestly think they didn't want to take another chance. If the second book had done better, I think it would've been different, since I do know KP authors whose third books were taken even when the first was not. However, in those cases, they put them in Prime Reading and, virtually, brought the series together. My first cover has a front-facing naked male torso (see my note below and why this is a problem).

He did also mention when characters from the other books show up again in subsequent books and take any kind of page time, they should also have a new / smaller conflict or challenge. I plan on making a few tweaks that can accomplish this without increasing word count by much, especially if I snip in other places.

*He made a point of praising my copyediting and hinted that this is VERY important in the decision process.*

I don't want to discourage anyone, but please, take this in the spirit it is being given: as part of demystifying Scout and because I want to see you all succeed 

Lesson: Make sure your book has had a PROFESSIONAL copyedit & proofread before you submit. The house standard is Chicago Manual of Style. If your editor has no clue what that is, find another editor. I know this is a problem for most people financially and I feel for you, really I do, but realistically, your chances of getting chosen go down dramatically if you pass on this step. That's the unvarnished truth. Trade services with people if you can - I did for one of my books. You may be able to help them with some skill you have that they don't. Buy Grammarly or another editing tool that can help if you can't afford to pay someone. But don't submit a manuscript that is unedited. Just don't.

Here are a few other things I've learned along the way:
1. Regarding covers: No male naked torsos and no guns
2. The quality of your book is the driving factor in the selection process
3. Don't stress about your H&T! OK, stress a little, because the more nominations you get will impact the number of reviews you'll get during preorder if you get selected (see #2)

As someone who is very familiar with the traditional publishing process and who's been at this for a while, I can't emphasize this enough to anyone who is fortunate enough to receive feedback: Listen. Take it into consideration. Don't just push publish. I've seen this happen too often even within our Winners forum, where authors have decided to forego the advice given. I've also seen the results. Trust me when I say, the editors do know what they are talking about. Take any feedback as a gift, and take the time to incorporate changes. My books have always turned out better as a result.

So there you have it! I'm waiting for my Surrender My Heart proofreads back, and I will run any changed scenes back through my editor for a once over. I haven't decided when I'll launch yet, but I'll let you all know  Thanks for all of your support, and I hope this was somewhat helpful.

A heartfelt good luck to all! xoxo


----------



## Jada Ryker

1984Phins said:


> In the waiting room. I feel like I'm at the DMV. Thank you to everyone who nominated the book.
> 
> PS: Do I have to wait until the KS decision to start the process through createspace of printing the paperback?


I would wait. Here's the blog post of a great author who had his wonderful campaign pulled. http://www.karldrinkwater.uk/2017/10/kindle-scout-can-catch-you-out.html

Granted, he published his paperback during his campaign, but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## KitSarge

Thank-you LG, that was very insightful and good luck with the editing process!


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> I would format justified just to be safe, you don't have much time to make changes after they accept your book, it will launch in about 2 days and that's how long it takes for changes to go through. Also, make sure you used hard tabs and not ellipsis or else your tabs won't show up, I learned that the hard way.


No, based on what the selected authors have reported, the book doesn't launch two days after selection. it's more like two months. Authors have a few days to submit revisions, and there is at least one round of professional editing after that.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> I'd stay with Createspace. When you move your paperbacks to KDP you lose their Expanded Distribution and other markets they have. You also lose your ability to purchase your own books at a discount, you have to purchase them via Amazon at whatever price you set on Amazon just like any other customer. I was very unhappy having my paperbacks with KDP and went though the pain of switching them back to Createspace.


I agree. Amazon says it's rolling out author copies in KDP Print--but it seems to be rolling them very slowly. There is still no date for the addition of expanded distribution, though reps were hinting early on that that would be added eventually.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I have heard that, but I don't think I'll wait on this one. Folks who have enjoyed the first two will pick it up. Besides, I'm hoping to be able to try for a Bookbub for Ghost 1 in January, so that might make up for the less than optimal release date. I should probably wait, but I'm not going to! I want my 8 book year!


I don't know that I'll ever make an 8-book year. The best I've done so far is six, and that was three full-length and three short.


----------



## Patricia KC

Jada Ryker said:


> I would wait. Here's the blog post of a great author who had his wonderful campaign pulled. http://www.karldrinkwater.uk/2017/10/kindle-scout-can-catch-you-out.html
> 
> Granted, he published his paperback during his campaign, but I wouldn't risk it.


Yes, wait and read the submission/publishing contract. Although I understand Mr. Drinkwater's interpretation, the first part of the contract outlines the 45 day Exclusivity Period (bold is my addition).

4. Your Submission. During the Exclusivity Period, we can copy and display a portion of your Work and the other Submission Materials in connection with Kindle Scout, and distribute your Work in order to solicit feedback. *During the Exclusivity Period, you may continue to post portions of your Work for free on blogs or social media sites; however, you cannot sell your Work or license your Work to another publisher.* Following the Exclusivity Period, we will remove your Work from the Kindle Scout site promptly following your written request to do so.

Making a print version available is selling your work, so wait.


----------



## Patricia KC

LG O'Connor said:


> I'm back after a few days away, and I want to say that I truly really love all the new and familiar faces that I find here. I want to thank all of you who sent the kind words when I posted that *Surrender My Heart* was not selected.
> 
> There is a shiny lining to this apparent cloud. As an existing Kindle Press author (and because they are offering feedback for Nov & Dec entries), I received an incredible editorial letter with my rejection. This is what we all want when we submit to agents and publishers! I'd like to share some of the things highlighted in my editorial letter to demystify this whole Scout process and make it less of a black hole, and, hopefully, to help you all in the process.
> 
> Let me start by saying, it's been a very trying week! I had planned on doing NaNo this year for the fifth time, but basically, I'm now on Plan B with an accelerated production schedule through my own imprint. As you can imagine, that's blown away any hopes of NaNo for me this year.
> 
> Here is the meat of what was provided to me:
> 
> 1) The letter was written by the same editor who read - and enjoyed - Shelter My Heart (Book #2), which was accepted into the program in February 2017.
> 
> 2) He admitted that he enjoyed this book even more than Shelter My Heart. He praised the book as solid, professional work from a storytelling, characterization, and copyediting perspective. He also said that my treatment (both with sensitivity & humanity) of one of the characters coming out as gay was the best he'd ever seen in genre fiction. He strongly encouraged me to submit future series or standalone novels into the program. He stated the 2 primary reasons they did not acquire Surrender My Heart:
> 
> a) The length. Yes. size matters and not just in romance! LOL. But it's the opposite here, at 123K words, he thought that was a problem. He stated productions costs, which I know extremely well, but figured since KP only acquires digital & audio, it didn't really matter. I retain print rights, so my costs, my choice. However, a lesson for debut authors or authors without an existing platform: KEEP YOUR MS UNDER 90K.
> 
> NOTE: I suspected size would be an issue when I submitted, but my personal editor did not feel the size hampered the story or pace in any way since this is a story within a story and told within two parallel timelines - one past, one present. In other words, the size was justified. That said, the Kindle Scout editor did make a few suggestions in places where I could tighten some of the "slice of life" paragraphs (I will make those changes).
> 
> b) This book is the 3rd in a series. He felt there were a lot of challenges promoting the third book (even though this book plays well standalone). *What I really feel is the issue*: they don't own the first book in the series, and the sales track for the second book (the one they acquired) has not paid off the advance after 5.5 months. I honestly think they didn't want to take another chance. If the second book had done better, I think it would've been different, since I do know KP authors whose third books were taken even when the first was not. However, in those cases, they put them in Prime Reading and, virtually, brought the series together. My first cover has a front-facing naked male torso (see my note below and why this is a problem).
> 
> He did also mention when characters from the other books show up again in subsequent books and take any kind of page time, they should also have a new / smaller conflict or challenge. I plan on making a few tweaks that can accomplish this without increasing word count by much, especially if I snip in other places.
> 
> *He made a point of praising my copyediting and hinted that this is VERY important in the decision process.*
> 
> I don't want to discourage anyone, but please, take this in the spirit it is being given: as part of demystifying Scout and because I want to see you all succeed
> 
> Lesson: Make sure your book has had a PROFESSIONAL copyedit & proofread before you submit. The house standard is Chicago Manual of Style. If your editor has no clue what that is, find another editor. I know this is a problem for most people financially and I feel for you, really I do, but realistically, your chances of getting chosen go down dramatically if you pass on this step. That's the unvarnished truth. Trade services with people if you can - I did for one of my books. You may be able to help them with some skill you have that they don't. Buy Grammarly or another editing tool that can help if you can't afford to pay someone. But don't submit a manuscript that is unedited. Just don't.
> 
> Here are a few other things I've learned along the way:
> 1. Regarding covers: No male naked torsos and no guns
> 2. The quality of your book is the driving factor in the selection process
> 3. Don't stress about your H&T! OK, stress a little, because the more nominations you get will impact the number of reviews you'll get during preorder if you get selected (see #2)
> 
> As someone who is very familiar with the traditional publishing process and who's been at this for a while, I can't emphasize this enough to anyone who is fortunate enough to receive feedback: Listen. Take it into consideration. Don't just push publish. I've seen this happen too often even within our Winners forum, where authors have decided to forego the advice given. I've also seen the results. Trust me when I say, the editors do know what they are talking about. Take any feedback as a gift, and take the time to incorporate changes. My books have always turned out better as a result.
> 
> So there you have it! I'm waiting for my Surrender My Heart proofreads back, and I will run any changed scenes back through my editor for a once over. I haven't decided when I'll launch yet, but I'll let you all know  Thanks for all of your support, and I hope this was somewhat helpful.
> 
> A heartfelt good luck to all! xoxo


Wonderful post, LG! And--good luck with Plan B!


----------



## 1984Phins

Patricia KC said:


> Yes, wait and read the submission/publishing contract. Although I understand Mr. Drinkwater's interpretation, the first part of the contract outlines the 45 day Exclusivity Period (bold is my addition).
> 
> 4. Your Submission. During the Exclusivity Period, we can copy and display a portion of your Work and the other Submission Materials in connection with Kindle Scout, and distribute your Work in order to solicit feedback. *During the Exclusivity Period, you may continue to post portions of your Work for free on blogs or social media sites; however, you cannot sell your Work or license your Work to another publisher.* Following the Exclusivity Period, we will remove your Work from the Kindle Scout site promptly following your written request to do so.
> 
> Making a print version available is selling your work, so wait.


I was just going to get a proof copy to read during my time in the waiting room.

But I'll hold off completely. Thanks!


----------



## Arches

Jewel Allen said:


> I am feeling a little philosophical tonight, and would like to offer some perspective on KS if I may.
> 
> At the start of its campaign, my little book DEADLINE spent several days on hot & trending, then fell off. It has not been back since. About the same time of its decline, my dad, who has been battling cancer for the last decade, passed away. Frankly, I didn't care about my Kindle Scout at that moment. I just couldn't even _think_ about it. If I could have pulled the plug on my campaign, I would've. But since I couldn't, I just didn't stress about it.
> 
> Some of you have paid promos, and I think that is great. It shows that you are on the ball and you've backed up your dream with effort. Some of you don't have much in the way of promos, and yet your book probably will still get some traction. There are some well-done books on the line-up that wouldn't surprise me if they get picked.
> 
> The one takeaway I have gotten so far during this first campaign is this: the best promo you can do for your book is to write a good book that hits the right notes in its genre, with a compelling cover and excerpt. If you'd done that, you'd have won half the battle. I guess what I am trying to say is, by the time your KS campaign kicks in, the promo is a tool, but it's not the clincher. Here's another takeaway: you can take several days off your campaign, not promote and not check your stats, and life can still be beautiful spent on people and things that truly matter.
> 
> Best of luck to you all. I admire each and every one of you for putting your creative work out there and for being so supportive and informative here. You are an inspiration to me.


Thanks for your insights. I think they're terrific, and they triggered a thought I haven't noticed being expressed before. I also see Kindle Scout as a chance to get great feedback on my book, at least the cover, blurb and first five thousand words, *before* I publish. That's particularly true if I happen to qualify for an editorial letter. That's priceless and it's free.

Best of luck to you, Jewell.


----------



## Used To Be BH

LG O'Connor said:


> I'm back after a few days away, and I want to say that I truly really love all the new and familiar faces that I find here. I want to thank all of you who sent the kind words when I posted that *Surrender My Heart* was not selected.
> 
> There is a shiny lining to this apparent cloud. As an existing Kindle Press author (and because they are offering feedback for Nov & Dec entries), I received an incredible editorial letter with my rejection. This is what we all want when we submit to agents and publishers! I'd like to share some of the things highlighted in my editorial letter to demystify this whole Scout process and make it less of a black hole, and, hopefully, to help you all in the process.
> 
> Let me start by saying, it's been a very trying week! I had planned on doing NaNo this year for the fifth time, but basically, I'm now on Plan B with an accelerated production schedule through my own imprint. As you can imagine, that's blown away any hopes of NaNo for me this year.
> 
> Here is the meat of what was provided to me:
> 
> 1) The letter was written by the same editor who read - and enjoyed - Shelter My Heart (Book #2), which was accepted into the program in February 2017.
> 
> 2) He admitted that he enjoyed this book even more than Shelter My Heart. He praised the book as solid, professional work from a storytelling, characterization, and copyediting perspective. He also said that my treatment (both with sensitivity & humanity) of one of the characters coming out as gay was the best he'd ever seen in genre fiction. He strongly encouraged me to submit future series or standalone novels into the program. He stated the 2 primary reasons they did not acquire Surrender My Heart:
> 
> a) The length. Yes. size matters and not just in romance! LOL. But it's the opposite here, at 123K words, he thought that was a problem. He stated productions costs, which I know extremely well, but figured since KP only acquires digital & audio, it didn't really matter. I retain print rights, so my costs, my choice. However, a lesson for debut authors or authors without an existing platform: KEEP YOUR MS UNDER 90K.
> 
> NOTE: I suspected size would be an issue when I submitted, but my personal editor did not feel the size hampered the story or pace in any way since this is a story within a story and told within two parallel timelines - one past, one present. In other words, the size was justified. That said, the Kindle Scout editor did make a few suggestions in places where I could tighten some of the "slice of life" paragraphs (I will make those changes).
> 
> b) This book is the 3rd in a series. He felt there were a lot of challenges promoting the third book (even though this book plays well standalone). *What I really feel is the issue*: they don't own the first book in the series, and the sales track for the second book (the one they acquired) has not paid off the advance after 5.5 months. I honestly think they didn't want to take another chance. If the second book had done better, I think it would've been different, since I do know KP authors whose third books were taken even when the first was not. However, in those cases, they put them in Prime Reading and, virtually, brought the series together. My first cover has a front-facing naked male torso (see my note below and why this is a problem).
> 
> He did also mention when characters from the other books show up again in subsequent books and take any kind of page time, they should also have a new / smaller conflict or challenge. I plan on making a few tweaks that can accomplish this without increasing word count by much, especially if I snip in other places.
> 
> *He made a point of praising my copyediting and hinted that this is VERY important in the decision process.*
> 
> I don't want to discourage anyone, but please, take this in the spirit it is being given: as part of demystifying Scout and because I want to see you all succeed
> 
> Lesson: Make sure your book has had a PROFESSIONAL copyedit & proofread before you submit. The house standard is Chicago Manual of Style. If your editor has no clue what that is, find another editor. I know this is a problem for most people financially and I feel for you, really I do, but realistically, your chances of getting chosen go down dramatically if you pass on this step. That's the unvarnished truth. Trade services with people if you can - I did for one of my books. You may be able to help them with some skill you have that they don't. Buy Grammarly or another editing tool that can help if you can't afford to pay someone. But don't submit a manuscript that is unedited. Just don't.
> 
> Here are a few other things I've learned along the way:
> 1. Regarding covers: No male naked torsos and no guns
> 2. The quality of your book is the driving factor in the selection process
> 3. Don't stress about your H&T! OK, stress a little, because the more nominations you get will impact the number of reviews you'll get during preorder if you get selected (see #2)
> 
> As someone who is very familiar with the traditional publishing process and who's been at this for a while, I can't emphasize this enough to anyone who is fortunate enough to receive feedback: Listen. Take it into consideration. Don't just push publish. I've seen this happen too often even within our Winners forum, where authors have decided to forego the advice given. I've also seen the results. Trust me when I say, the editors do know what they are talking about. Take any feedback as a gift, and take the time to incorporate changes. My books have always turned out better as a result.
> 
> So there you have it! I'm waiting for my Surrender My Heart proofreads back, and I will run any changed scenes back through my editor for a once over. I haven't decided when I'll launch yet, but I'll let you all know  Thanks for all of your support, and I hope this was somewhat helpful.
> 
> A heartfelt good luck to all! xoxo


This is excellent information. Offering more feedback is likely to help us and Kindle Press.

I though I remembered a situation in which someone got a second book in a series accepted even though the first wasn't published by Kindle Press. (The question came up last week, and I wasn't sure.)

The length thing explains why KP hasn't picked up any epic fantasy yet. I suppose the editing costs are higher with longer books.

The part about copy editing should be common sense, but I know a lot of people don't think in those terms. The KS guidelines make it clear their minimum expectation is that submissions will have had one round of copy editing.

Not being able to use naked make torsos on the cover is a real blow, though.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jewel Allen said:


> I am feeling a little philosophical tonight, and would like to offer some perspective on KS if I may.
> 
> At the start of its campaign, my little book DEADLINE spent several days on hot & trending, then fell off. It has not been back since. About the same time of its decline, my dad, who has been battling cancer for the last decade, passed away. Frankly, I didn't care about my Kindle Scout at that moment. I just couldn't even _think_ about it. If I could have pulled the plug on my campaign, I would've. But since I couldn't, I just didn't stress about it.
> 
> Some of you have paid promos, and I think that is great. It shows that you are on the ball and you've backed up your dream with effort. Some of you don't have much in the way of promos, and yet your book probably will still get some traction. There are some well-done books on the line-up that wouldn't surprise me if they get picked.
> 
> The one takeaway I have gotten so far during this first campaign is this: the best promo you can do for your book is to write a good book that hits the right notes in its genre, with a compelling cover and excerpt. If you'd done that, you'd have won half the battle. I guess what I am trying to say is, by the time your KS campaign kicks in, the promo is a tool, but it's not the clincher. Here's another takeaway: you can take several days off your campaign, not promote and not check your stats, and life can still be beautiful spent on people and things that truly matter.
> 
> Best of luck to you all. I admire each and every one of you for putting your creative work out there and for being so supportive and informative here. You are an inspiration to me.


I'm so sorry to hear about your father. I've been through that myself, so I know how hard it can be to cope with.

Excellent advice, especially about book quality.


----------



## Jada Ryker

1984Phins said:


> I was just going to get a proof copy to read during my time in the waiting room.
> 
> But I'll hold off completely. Thanks!


I think you're safe to set it up in Createspace and kick off a proof. Just be careful to unselect the distribution options.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Variath said:


> A quick quest question,
> 
> Can you tell, which one is better to publish paperback, Creativespace of KDP?


Different people will give you different answers. I prefer CreateSpace because they do discounted author copies.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Robertson said:


> If anyone here is curious about my writing, Kyle Harrison Movie Star is FREE on Amazon for today and tomorrow. It's Book One of a series of three. Book Two (Scot Free in Hollywood) was published in February, so this is a prequel. I sat down to write a sequel, but ended up with a prequel ... it happens!
> 
> The book was downloaded over 200 times yesterday. Is that any good? For me it's encouraging, but I think most of you see figures in the thousands, not hundreds.
> Robertson


Hi Robertson!

I got my copy! I can't wait to read it, I really enjoyed the excerpt.
200 downloads sounds like a pretty good day to me. I'm sure there's folks that advertise and get thousands, but for my last free launch, I had it free for three days and gave away somewhere between 800 and 900 copies.


----------



## Used To Be BH

A quick shout-out for JustKindleBooks and Readper.

Aside from posting on their sites, both have newsletter advertising. That all shows up as direct traffic, so it's hard to measure how many views each contributes, but based on the increases in direct traffic, which had been relatively modest before these two ads, JustKindleBooks contributed at least 80 views, maybe more. Readper contributed over 250 from the newsletter, plus a lot more that isn't in direct traffic. (Overall traffic was up about 509 from the previous day, which probably isn't a coincidence. Some of it could be tail from JKB.) Both of these have relatively low prices and are certainly worth the advertising money if you have it. 

(Think of it as an antidote for midcampaign blues.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Robertson said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I've been away from the board preparing my launch and trying to get a little education on this self-promoting lark. I have to thank Lincoln, Julianne, and everyone else who shares their advice, experiences and invaluable insights. Also thanks to anyone who nominated Kyle Harrison Movie Star during its recent Kindle Scout run.
> 
> This time around I'm doing things a little differently, and I'm using some free days right at the start.
> 
> If anyone here is curious about my writing, Kyle Harrison Movie Star is FREE on Amazon for today and tomorrow. It's Book One of a series of three. Book Two (Scot Free in Hollywood) was published in February, so this is a prequel. I sat down to write a sequel, but ended up with a prequel ... it happens!
> 
> The book was downloaded over 200 times yesterday. Is that any good? For me it's encouraging, but I think most of you see figures in the thousands, not hundreds.
> 
> Best of luck to anyone going through a campaign, or in the waiting room. I'm still nominating but, boy, it's getting harder to get picked, isn't it?
> 
> Robertson


I picked up my copy. It looks as if it's ranking well in the free store, so that's a good thing.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> A quick shout-out for JustKindleBooks and Readper.
> 
> Aside from posting on their sites, both have newsletter advertising. That all shows up as direct traffic, so it's hard to measure how many views each contributes, but based on the increases in direct traffic, which had been relatively modest before these two ads, JustKindleBooks contributed at least 80 views, maybe more. Readper contributed over 250 from the newsletter, plus a lot more that isn't in direct traffic. (Overall traffic was up about 509 from the previous day, which probably isn't a coincidence. Some of it could be tail from JKB.) Both of these have relatively low prices and are certainly worth the advertising money if you have it.
> 
> (Think of it as an antidote for midcampaign blues.)


I'm promoting with both of these and am finding them incredibly helpful!
Also, I found this out by accident: if anyone's doing NaNoWriMo this month, be sure to post in the forums (I used the regional one-I'm not sure what the policy is in the public forums for advertising). I got about 60 page views from it in one day!!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

LG- Thanks for sharing the feedback you received.  I think it is invaluable for writers to see the many reasons a publisher might reject the book that have nothing to do with "is it a good book?"

Editing and cover are very important.  KS is looking for books ready to publish without much work.  I also got praised for my editing, which I passed on to my editor.  She is awesome!  If anyone wants her contact information, PM me.

I also was told some of my "slice of life" scenes were too long.  Now, my books are shorter.  I tend to write 60-75k words.  I chose not to cut these passages for that project.  But I am taking the advice to heart and from here forward I am attempting to get more plot in my plot and tighten the "slice of life" scenes up.  The advice I got was valid and useful, but I have to work to find where that perfect mixture of character focus and plot focus it.  My readers comment most often on how they feel like they know the characters and enjoy that, I want to write more effectively without losing that.  I've got my work cut out for me, lol.

As always, the stats don't matter for selection, but they are useful for other things, like LG said.

And last but not least, never give up, never surrender!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I don't know that I'll ever make an 8-book year. The best I've done so far is six, and that was three full-length and three short.


Keep in mind I had already written 4 of those.  Next year I'm going to try for 6 and I have an idea for a new series that will be shorter reads.

If only I could stop thinking about making Crucible a trilogy...
That sucker was not fast to write.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I also was told some of my "slice of life" scenes were too long. Now, my books are shorter. I tend to write 60-75k words. I chose not to cut these passages for that project. But I am taking the advice to heart and from here forward I am attempting to get more plot in my plot and tighten the "slice of life" scenes up. The advice I got was valid and useful, but I have to work to find where that perfect mixture of character focus and plot focus it. My readers comment most often on how they feel like they know the characters and enjoy that, I want to write more effectively without losing that. I've got my work cut out for me, lol.


I've gotten similar feedback from my own editor. He doesn't use the "slice of life" phrase, but he gets cranky if the action slows, even for character development.

There's no question that readers like action, but I've fretted a little over the advice you got from KS about making stories less character-driven, more plot-driven. In some ways, that's a false dichotomy, since it is characters who drive the plot. Of course, characters can be developed through action, but there are aspects of someone's background that may not be possible to reveal in the middle of a battle sequence or a chase scene. Some of the reviewers of my last book actually wanted more backstory, not less. I also got a little criticism early in my development as a writer for having an overly hyperactive style. (I doubt my current editor would believe that.)

We're all influenced by what we read, and I don't just read in my genre. I've read a lot of literary fiction over the years. While I don't think literary fiction is necessarily a good model for genre fiction, I've seen a lot of great genre pieces that definitely have literary elements. I see that as another false dichotomy.

I think you have it right when you talk about the perfect mixture. And yes, it is hard work to find it.


----------



## Variath

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Different people will give you different answers. I prefer CreateSpace because they do discounted author copies.


Thank you Juianne, I think it is better to select Createspace as you preferred


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

LG O'Connor said:


> I'm back after a few days away, and I want to say that I truly really love all the new and familiar faces that I find here. I want to thank all of you who sent the kind words when I posted that *Surrender My Heart* was not selected.
> 
> There is a shiny lining to this apparent cloud. As an existing Kindle Press author (and because they are offering feedback for Nov & Dec entries), I received an incredible editorial letter with my rejection. This is what we all want when we submit to agents and publishers! I'd like to share some of the things highlighted in my editorial letter to demystify this whole Scout process and make it less of a black hole, and, hopefully, to help you all in the process.
> 
> Let me start by saying, it's been a very trying week! I had planned on doing NaNo this year for the fifth time, but basically, I'm now on Plan B with an accelerated production schedule through my own imprint. As you can imagine, that's blown away any hopes of NaNo for me this year.
> 
> Here is the meat of what was provided to me:
> 
> 1) The letter was written by the same editor who read - and enjoyed - Shelter My Heart (Book #2), which was accepted into the program in February 2017.
> 
> 2) He admitted that he enjoyed this book even more than Shelter My Heart. He praised the book as solid, professional work from a storytelling, characterization, and copyediting perspective. He also said that my treatment (both with sensitivity & humanity) of one of the characters coming out as gay was the best he'd ever seen in genre fiction. He strongly encouraged me to submit future series or standalone novels into the program. He stated the 2 primary reasons they did not acquire Surrender My Heart:
> 
> a) The length. Yes. size matters and not just in romance! LOL. But it's the opposite here, at 123K words, he thought that was a problem. He stated productions costs, which I know extremely well, but figured since KP only acquires digital & audio, it didn't really matter. I retain print rights, so my costs, my choice. However, a lesson for debut authors or authors without an existing platform: KEEP YOUR MS UNDER 90K.
> 
> NOTE: I suspected size would be an issue when I submitted, but my personal editor did not feel the size hampered the story or pace in any way since this is a story within a story and told within two parallel timelines - one past, one present. In other words, the size was justified. That said, the Kindle Scout editor did make a few suggestions in places where I could tighten some of the "slice of life" paragraphs (I will make those changes).
> 
> b) This book is the 3rd in a series. He felt there were a lot of challenges promoting the third book (even though this book plays well standalone). *What I really feel is the issue*: they don't own the first book in the series, and the sales track for the second book (the one they acquired) has not paid off the advance after 5.5 months. I honestly think they didn't want to take another chance. If the second book had done better, I think it would've been different, since I do know KP authors whose third books were taken even when the first was not. However, in those cases, they put them in Prime Reading and, virtually, brought the series together. My first cover has a front-facing naked male torso (see my note below and why this is a problem).
> 
> He did also mention when characters from the other books show up again in subsequent books and take any kind of page time, they should also have a new / smaller conflict or challenge. I plan on making a few tweaks that can accomplish this without increasing word count by much, especially if I snip in other places.
> 
> *He made a point of praising my copyediting and hinted that this is VERY important in the decision process.*
> 
> I don't want to discourage anyone, but please, take this in the spirit it is being given: as part of demystifying Scout and because I want to see you all succeed
> 
> Lesson: Make sure your book has had a PROFESSIONAL copyedit & proofread before you submit. The house standard is Chicago Manual of Style. If your editor has no clue what that is, find another editor. I know this is a problem for most people financially and I feel for you, really I do, but realistically, your chances of getting chosen go down dramatically if you pass on this step. That's the unvarnished truth. Trade services with people if you can - I did for one of my books. You may be able to help them with some skill you have that they don't. Buy Grammarly or another editing tool that can help if you can't afford to pay someone. But don't submit a manuscript that is unedited. Just don't.
> 
> Here are a few other things I've learned along the way:
> 1. Regarding covers: No male naked torsos and no guns
> 2. The quality of your book is the driving factor in the selection process
> 3. Don't stress about your H&T! OK, stress a little, because the more nominations you get will impact the number of reviews you'll get during preorder if you get selected (see #2)
> 
> As someone who is very familiar with the traditional publishing process and who's been at this for a while, I can't emphasize this enough to anyone who is fortunate enough to receive feedback: Listen. Take it into consideration. Don't just push publish. I've seen this happen too often even within our Winners forum, where authors have decided to forego the advice given. I've also seen the results. Trust me when I say, the editors do know what they are talking about. Take any feedback as a gift, and take the time to incorporate changes. My books have always turned out better as a result.
> 
> So there you have it! I'm waiting for my Surrender My Heart proofreads back, and I will run any changed scenes back through my editor for a once over. I haven't decided when I'll launch yet, but I'll let you all know  Thanks for all of your support, and I hope this was somewhat helpful.
> 
> A heartfelt good luck to all! xoxo


This is so hopeful! Thank you for your willingness to share.


----------



## Kimjwest

LG O'Connor said:


> I'm back after a few days away, and I want to say that I truly really love all the new and familiar faces that I find here. I want to thank all of you who sent the kind words when I posted that *Surrender My Heart* was not selected.
> 
> Here are a few other things I've learned along the way:
> 1. Regarding covers: No male naked torsos and no guns
> 2. The quality of your book is the driving factor in the selection process
> 3. Don't stress about your H&T! OK, stress a little, because the more nominations you get will impact the number of reviews you'll get during preorder if you get selected (see #2)
> 
> So there you have it! I'm waiting for my Surrender My Heart proofreads back, and I will run any changed scenes back through my editor for a once over. I haven't decided when I'll launch yet, but I'll let you all know  Thanks for all of your support, and I hope this was somewhat helpful.
> 
> A heartfelt good luck to all! xoxo


EDITED.

Wow very insightful. Thanks for sharing your feedback with us.


----------



## Kimjwest

Jada Ryker said:


> I think you're safe to set it up in Createspace and kick off a proof. Just be careful to unselect the distribution options.


It's safer to just wait out her waiting period and answer. She's come this far. Within 2 to 10 days she will have her answer then will know how to proceed. It's not a long wait to comply with their request to not have it available anywhere while on campaign; except the 10% excerpt. Amazon can be petty with their rules; as we've seen lately on other threads. They could have a different interpretation of the small print, so best to email them to ask if still unsure. She already said she'd wait so this is for the benefit of anyone who has the same query in future.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've gotten similar feedback from my own editor. He doesn't use the "slice of life" phrase, but he gets cranky if the action slows, even for character development.
> 
> There's no question that readers like action, but I've fretted a little over the advice you got from KS about making stories less character-driven, more plot-driven. In some ways, that's a false dichotomy, since it is characters who drive the plot. Of course, characters can be developed through action, but there are aspects of someone's background that may not be possible to reveal in the middle of a battle sequence or a chase scene. Some of the reviewers of my last book actually wanted more backstory, not less. I also got a little criticism early in my development as a writer for having an overly hyperactive style. (I doubt my current editor would believe that.)
> 
> We're all influenced by what we read, and I don't just read in my genre. I've read a lot of literary fiction over the years. While I don't think literary fiction is necessarily a good model for genre fiction, I've seen a lot of great genre pieces that definitely have literary elements. I see that as another false dichotomy.
> 
> I think you have it right when you talk about the perfect mixture. And yes, it is hard work to find it.


I really think it's a matter of length of those character revealing scenes. Mine can ramble on a bit too long. Oh, they aren't chapter after chapter, but I will sometimes have an entire chapter of @2500 - 3000 words with little to no plot movement. One editor said they like to see some plot movement every 500 words. I don't know if I'll ever go that short, unless it's thriller or action/adventure. But there's no reason I can't interrupt that character chapter with something that furthers the plot. I just have to get the mix right.


----------



## Robertson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I picked up my copy. It looks as if it's ranking well in the free store, so that's a good thing.


Thanks for that, Bill! Yesterday it was doing okay. It even made it into the Romantic Comedy top 100 for a while.

I had a Fussy Librarian promo running, today it's substantially slower.

Best of luck with your current campaign! I think my wife read the short story that leads into this series.

Robertson


----------



## Robertson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hi Robertson!
> 
> I got my copy! I can't wait to read it, I really enjoyed the excerpt.
> 200 downloads sounds like a pretty good day to me. I'm sure there's folks that advertise and get thousands, but for my last free launch, I had it free for three days and gave away somewhere between 800 and 900 copies.


Hi Julianne!

Hope you enjoy it. It's spooky how pertinent some of the themes are, given current events, but there is still a bit of sarcastic humour.

Best wishes for your current campaign. Love the cover!

Robertson


----------



## Used To Be BH

Robertson said:


> Thanks for that, Bill! Yesterday it was doing okay. It even made it into the Romantic Comedy top 100 for a while.
> 
> I had a Fussy Librarian promo running, today it's substantially slower.
> 
> Best of luck with your current campaign! I think my wife read the short story that leads into this series.
> 
> Robertson


Yes, your wife did read the prequel to the current book.


----------



## Robertson

LG O'Connor said:


> Here are a few other things I've learned along the way:
> 1. Regarding covers: No male naked torsos and no guns


Well, there goes my prospective new day job! So I've been wasting my time working on my six-pack in hopes of becoming a book cover male model. Darn! 



LG O'Connor said:


> So there you have it! I'm waiting for my Surrender My Heart proofreads back, and I will run any changed scenes back through my editor for a once over. I haven't decided when I'll launch yet, but I'll let you all know  Thanks for all of your support, and I hope this was somewhat helpful.
> 
> A heartfelt good luck to all! xoxo


Seriously, yes, this is all very helpful and thanks for sharing the feedback.

To me, the reasons stated make very little sense, especially given #2, and all the things the editor liked.

The slow sales are surprising, since Shelter My Heart is so well reviewed, so it looks like the reason is commercial appeal, as usual.

Looking forward to your launch, and best of luck with it!

Robertson


----------



## VayneLine

Well, I just submitted my first book to kindle scout...!


----------



## Cecelia

Bill Hiatt said:


> https://pronoun.com/
> 
> I haven't used them yet, just read the threads here on the subject.
> 
> Pronoun is unique in being the only aggregator affiliated with a major publisher. That's why they are the only aggregator that can get ebooks on to Amazon for you--and on better royalty terms if the price if below $0.99 or above $9.99. It also lets you set a book to permafree, which some people like to do for the first in a series. They are also one of the few who can get books onto Google Play, which may or may not open up to indie authors again. That arragement also blocks Google Play's tendency to discount the book and disrupt an author's pricing strategy.


Thank you Bill. I will check through their printing costs. So far _Createspace_ are cheapest - and then _Amazon_ have postage deals for the U.S. Customers. But to get a book over to Australia costs much more. So a paperback retailing at $US 15 will be up to $AU 30 by the time it gets here. Very hard to market!!!


----------



## Cecelia

OOPs. Quote from the site:

*"Pronoun currently only supports digital books, but authors are welcome to use another service (like CreateSpace or IngramSpark) to create and sell print books while using our platform to publish ebooks."*

Also, your Amazon rank might be reset if you re-issue your e-book through them. So not a good thing if you have a good rank.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> OOPs. Quote from the site:
> 
> *"Pronoun currently only supports digital books, but authors are welcome to use another service (like CreateSpace or IngramSpark) to create and sell print books while using our platform to publish ebooks."*
> 
> Also, your Amazon rank might be reset if you re-issue your e-book through them. So not a good thing if you have a good rank.


I'd have to look back at the original question, but I thought you were talking about ebook aggregators. I knew Pronoun didn't do paperbacks. And yes, the rank could change if you use them. Most of the people I know use it for new books or box sets, though I guess there are some people who have reissued old titles through Pronoun.

Oh, I see what happened. You asked who Pronoun was and then talked about POD. I interpreted those as two separate questions, when evidently you meant them to be one.


----------



## Paranorma1

Wow. I've been out of the loop for a while since my KS campaign came to a close. I blame it on MailChimp, which has been making me insane. Props to people who "get" MailChimp. I spent the better part of two weeks feeling stupid before my husband looked at it and said, "You were doing it wrong!" Heavy sigh. I've also been redesigning my cover and having the print cover done, which seemed to take forever. (I used Amazon's Beta program for the print version, so fingers crossed it's not a complete disaster.)

On a lark, I published _Unremarkable_ without a lot of fanfare (except on my blog) on Friday night. I was going to wait. Then I thought, "What the heck!" After that, I went camping, so there wasn't a lot of opportunity for marketing. Now that I'm published, it's a bit of a letdown. Maybe I waited too long after my KS run to publish, but there doesn't seem to have been much of a KS-related boost. Right now, I am, admittedly, envying Kim's rather awesome trajectory with _White Male_ . 

ID and Julianne are both doing great, too! I've yet to check into anyone else's post-campaign performance yet, seeing as I've been cursing at my computer and my own limitations since I signed up for MailChimp. Just getting my welcome e-mail to work right took pretty much two weeks for this techno-phobe. Fortunately for me, the only people to sign up for my newsletter before I ironed own some of my kinks were my mother and a good friend. I'm sure they'll forgive me for the fact that they didn't immediately receive the ePub I promised as part of my newsletter sign-up.

Now, I have to work on getting book two of my series published. Someone on Twitter asked if I was going to do a KS campaign for book two. I just don't know if I have the energy to start it all over again immediately!

Top three nominated! Nice to see that Sean McLachlan got not one but two of his books selected. Not an easy feat by any means!

Off I go. Lots of work to do.

CJ


----------



## Alan Felyk

To everybody who is using or plans to use CreateSpace ... I got a notice that a video entitled The Death of CreateSpace will be out on YouTube in three days. It's being done by Dale L. Roberts, and the suggestion is that KDP Paperbacks will kill off CreateSpace. I do know that a Twitter follower ordered my paperback from CreateSpace about three weeks ago, and she's still waiting on it to arrive.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan Felyk said:


> To everybody who is using or plans to use CreateSpace ... I got a notice that a video entitled The Death of CreateSpace will be out on YouTube in three days. It's being done by Dale L. Roberts, and the suggestion is that KDP Paperbacks will kill off CreateSpace. I do know that a Twitter follower ordered my paperback from CreateSpace about three weeks ago, and she's still waiting on it to arrive.


Since Amazon bought Createspace a while back, I've always assumed they will eventually close it when they get KDP where they want it to be. So far, all they have closed is the store. Anything anyone says about the death of Createspace is pure conjecture at this point, in my opinion. I personally did not use the Createspace store, I mostly love them for the author copies. I won't be switching to KDP until that day finally comes when they close it down.

I can tell you that Createspace printing is honestly behind schedule at the moment, as they announced on their website. Many people kind of freaked out about the closing of the store and ordered tons of author copies, thinking those would no longer be available, which is untrue according to Createspace. But all those orders piling up because folks were concerned has indeed caused shipping to be slow. They can only print so fast.

Honestly, Amazon could end Createspace or they might keep it if it's profitable. They bought Zappos years ago and never took it apart. They still use Zappos boxes for shipping and everything. They've now bought Whole Foods and have no plans to take that apart. Createspace could be absorbed, sure, or it could still be here in 10 years. There's no use borrowing trouble until there's a reason to worry.


----------



## Helen Allan

NADrake said:


> Hi. I thought I posted this question last night, but I don't see it in any of the threads, so I thought I would try again. I recently learned about Kindle Scout, and I would just like to hear about other authors' experiences. All opinions and stories welcome and appreciated. Thank you.


 Hi I've just joined the program, Helen Allan, and I've just joined K-boards, so I'm not even sure if I'm posting this correctly. My book Scarab is in hot and trending at the moment, but I haven't figured out how to read any of the other stats, so I'm just going with the flow to see how it all pans out.


----------



## Helen Allan

I have a book in Kindle Scout called 'Scarab' at the moment. Hey can someone tell me how I put pictures in my posts? I've just signed up to kboards and I can't seem to work it out.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Helen Allan said:


> I have a book in Kindle Scout called 'Scarab' at the moment. Hey can someone tell me how I put pictures in my posts? I've just signed up to kboards and I can't seem to work it out.


Hi Helen!

Putting books already published on Amazon into your signature is easy. At the top of your page under "Authors" is an author signature tool. That will automatically add books already published.

If you want to add a Scout book, that's harder. You have to host the cover image on a site like postimage.com and then post the code into your signature. There are folks in the group better at it than I am. Hopefully one of them will explain it in more detail. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning and I have a billion chores to do before an evening shift at work. I had a great weekend and sold over 150 books and I am looking forward to next weekend and ANOTHER 3 day Christmas Craft Show.

So let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
3 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
6 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
10 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
10 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
10 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
10 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
11 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
11 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
13 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
13 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
17 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
17 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
17 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
18 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
20 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
20 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
24 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
25 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Jewel Allen

LG O'Connor said:


> Jewel, Your cover is truly beautiful and I wish you the best of luck in the waiting room. You are so right...and so sorry to hear about your father. My deepest condolences to you and your family. Liz


Thank you so much Liz.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Helen Allan said:


> I have a book in Kindle Scout called 'Scarab' at the moment. Hey can someone tell me how I put pictures in my posts? I've just signed up to kboards and I can't seem to work it out.


I don't know how to add pictures in your posts but your Scarab cover is very eye-catching and seems to be doing well. Good luck!


----------



## Jewel Allen

VayneLine said:


> Well, I just submitted my first book to kindle scout...!


Good luck!


----------



## Jewel Allen

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday morning and I have a billion chores to do before an evening shift at work. I had a great weekend and sold over 150 books and I am looking forward to next weekend and ANOTHER 3 day Christmas Craft Show.
> 
> So let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Escape From Benzor by S.A. Krishnan
> 3 days left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 6 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 10 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 10 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 10 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 10 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 11 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 11 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 13 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 13 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 17 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 17 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 17 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 18 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 20 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 20 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 24 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 25 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


I just wanted to tell you thanks, Steve, for regularly posting this. DEADLINE got back onto the H&T list I'm sure in no small part thanks to this post and everyone who is so kind enough to click/nominate. Thank you and have a great week ahead, all! Good luck to those in the waiting room.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I really think it's a matter of length of those character revealing scenes. Mine can ramble on a bit too long. Oh, they aren't chapter after chapter, but I will sometimes have an entire chapter of @2500 - 3000 words with little to no plot movement. One editor said they like to see some plot movement every 500 words. I don't know if I'll ever go that short, unless it's thriller or action/adventure. But there's no reason I can't interrupt that character chapter with something that furthers the plot. I just have to get the mix right.


My experience is similar again, though I don't usually have a whole chapter that works that way. Even when I don't 100% agree with my editor's suggestions for cuts, I can usually find ways to make the character development or explanation or more concise. Like you, I'm working on the right mix.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Since Amazon bought Createspace a while back, I've always assumed they will eventually close it when they get KDP where they want it to be. So far, all they have closed is the store. Anything anyone says about the death of Createspace is pure conjecture at this point, in my opinion. I personally did not use the Createspace store, I mostly love them for the author copies. I won't be switching to KDP until that day finally comes when they close it down.
> 
> I can tell you that Createspace printing is honestly behind schedule at the moment, as they announced on their website. Many people kind of freaked out about the closing of the store and ordered tons of author copies, thinking those would no longer be available, which is untrue according to Createspace. But all those orders piling up because folks were concerned has indeed caused shipping to be slow. They can only print so fast.
> 
> Honestly, Amazon could end Createspace or they might keep it if it's profitable. They bought Zappos years ago and never took it apart. They still use Zappos boxes for shipping and everything. They've now bought Whole Foods and have no plans to take that apart. Createspace could be absorbed, sure, or it could still be here in 10 years. There's no use borrowing trouble until there's a reason to worry.


I too will hold onto CS as long as I can--or at least until KDP Print Beta has the same features. At the beginning, reps promised that KDP Print would have author copies and expanded distribution. Author copies are theoretically rolling out, but very slowly. Expanded distribution hasn't even started to develop. Another thread reveals that the cover dimensions sometimes have to be adjusted slightly. The idea of having to redo all my paperback covers is daunting.

Amazon reps indicated to people who asked a long time ago that the plan was to eliminate CS eventually. However, I think what happens will depend upon how many authors are willing to switch. It's already apparent some people are heading to Ingram Spark and not even considering KDP Print. That's a danger sign Amazon should look at if they want to stay in the POD business.

The movie industry for years has wanted people to make the switch from DVD to Blu-Ray and then to streaming video--but you notice DVDs are still on sale. That's because a significant part of the customer base didn't move, and the major studios haven't chosen to force the issue yet. It could be the same with CS if enough authors either refuse to move or head to non-Amazon alternatives.

I don't sell a huge number of paperbacks, anyway. With the exception of the textbook I wrote for my former school, which I have to keep in paperback print, I could theoretically stop producing paperbacks completely. I probably won't. There are advantages to having paperbacks that go beyond sales. Except for that one title, though, I won't be in any hurry to adjust if Amazon throws us a curve.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Addendum to my post on JustKindleBooks and Readper: I had another big jump in direct traffic (probably from newsletters) again yesterday, even though the promotions were on the two preceding days. I assume they had a tail. It looks like at least a hundred more hits.

In the last couple of days, I've also seen a significant increase in views from FB. There's no way to tell what the source is. I have FB ads running, Author Shout does most of their promo on FB, and I think both JKB and Readper have an FB component. Anyway, the increase isn't coming primarily from my own ads.

As with the last campaign, Twitter isn't producing much traffic. I think only a few people have gotten much Scout mileage out of it.

Speaking of Twitter, I don't know if any of you remember my lament about the disappearance of Copromote. Most of you probably weren't using it. Among Scouters, I think only Tom Swyers (Killdeer Connection) was an active user. Well, I poked around and discovered that Copromote has been reincarnated--as Creative Collabs. The pages look identical. All that's missing is all the followers and points I accumulated under its original incarnation. 

That said, it might be worth a look. The basic principle is you earn points by sharing other people's FB posts and tweets. You spend points when other people share your material. It can help you reach a larger audience.

Caveats: You have to spend time looking at the material you plan to share. I always follow the links. Some of them are dead. Some of them don't link directly to what's promoted, a potential irritation. I pick only things that work properly and that might be interesting to my users. Just sharing random stuff isn't a good idea in terms of building your own base. There are a lot of authors on there, so it's not too hard to find something to share each day. (KS cover alert: there are a lot of naked male torsos! I guess it's a popular service with romance writers.) 

Another issue is that their Twitter sharing is much more robust than their FB sharing. Back when they were Copromote, they took their FB sharing offline for months, and when it came back, it was mostly populated by people with very small followings.  I shared my KS post and tweet. So far, the tweet was shared by 55 people with a collective 2 million followers; the FB post by 11 people with 30 thousand followers. Since FB seems to do better for Scout campaigns than Twitter, you can see the issue there.

Also, the number of raw followers is naturally far more than people who actually react to the shared post or tweet. However, the boost is significant. Back when the service was Copromote, I did a test in which I had two tweets with similar subject matter. The one I boosted through Copromote got about ten times the views of the one I didn't.

There is a paid plan, but the service does also operate with a free option. The difference is the paid plan gives you a certain number of points per month; the free one requires you to earn all of them by sharing, so ahead of a Scout campaign, you'd have to share a lot to build up your points.

All of that said, experimenting with the free plan might be interesting if you're looking for free advertising.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Helen Allan said:


> I have a book in Kindle Scout called 'Scarab' at the moment. Hey can someone tell me how I put pictures in my posts? I've just signed up to kboards and I can't seem to work it out.


You can do like me and put your KS book as your profile pic.  Then I also added a little link to my book (see my links below).


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Since Amazon bought Createspace a while back, I've always assumed they will eventually close it when they get KDP where they want it to be. So far, all they have closed is the store. Anything anyone says about the death of Createspace is pure conjecture at this point, in my opinion. I personally did not use the Createspace store, I mostly love them for the author copies. I won't be switching to KDP until that day finally comes when they close it down.
> 
> I can tell you that Createspace printing is honestly behind schedule at the moment, as they announced on their website. Many people kind of freaked out about the closing of the store and ordered tons of author copies, thinking those would no longer be available, which is untrue according to Createspace. But all those orders piling up because folks were concerned has indeed caused shipping to be slow. They can only print so fast.
> 
> Honestly, Amazon could end Createspace or they might keep it if it's profitable. They bought Zappos years ago and never took it apart. They still use Zappos boxes for shipping and everything. They've now bought Whole Foods and have no plans to take that apart. Createspace could be absorbed, sure, or it could still be here in 10 years. There's no use borrowing trouble until there's a reason to worry.


Just last week I was in contact with Createspace about an order and they told me that Proof copies take priority over sales when it comes to printing. I ordered two proofs and received them in about 4 days.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve V- Huzzah for so many books sold and thanks for your work keeping our list updated!

Bill- excellent information, as always.  I have to agree that Twitter isn't as effective as other means of promo.  Having good hashtags helps, but you still only get so much action.  As far as promoters go, the ones that are Twitter only seem to be far less effective than those that also have a blog, website, or newsletter to promote with.  Twitter is easy to promote on and easily ignored. Readper, which has a newsletter; Melrock, which has a blog; and Author Shout, which has a website, all get me more action than the few Twitter only promos I've tried.  Much like with Facebook, folks often scan right past the ads.


----------



## RachelWollaston

I'm intrigued . . . what are people's ratios of KS views to external traffic? I'm getting 90% internal KS traffic!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> I'm intrigued . . . what are people's ratios of KS views to external traffic? I'm getting 90% internal KS traffic!


Mine is currently 54% internal to 46% external, but I've been advertising like crazy. My last campaign was 33% to 67%. It seems clear to me that there are far more people browsing the site. I already have far more than double the internal views I had for the whole previous campaign, and I'm less than halfway through. I guess a fair number of people learn about Scout and like it well enough to stick around.


----------



## jdrew

Bill Hiatt said:


> Addendum to my post on JustKindleBooks and Readper: I had another big jump in direct traffic (probably from newsletters) again yesterday, even though the promotions were on the two preceding days. I assume they had a tail. It looks like at least a hundred more hits.
> 
> In the last couple of days, I've also seen a significant increase in views from FB. There's no way to tell what the source is. I have FB ads running, Author Shout does most of their promo on FB, and I think both JKB and Readper have an FB component. Anyway, the increase isn't coming primarily from my own ads.
> 
> As with the last campaign, Twitter isn't producing much traffic. I think only a few people have gotten much Scout mileage out of it.
> 
> Speaking of Twitter, I don't know if any of you remember my lament about the disappearance of Copromote. Most of you probably weren't using it. Among Scouters, I think only Tom Swyers (Killdeer Connection) was an active user. Well, I poked around and discovered that Copromote has been reincarnated--as Creative Collabs. The pages look identical. All that's missing is all the followers and points I accumulated under its original incarnation.
> 
> That said, it might be worth a look. The basic principle is you earn points by sharing other people's FB posts and tweets. You spend points when other people share your material. It can help you reach a larger audience.
> 
> Caveats: You have to spend time looking at the material you plan to share. I always follow the links. Some of them are dead. Some of them don't link directly to what's promoted, a potential irritation. I pick only things that work properly and that might be interesting to my users. Just sharing random stuff isn't a good idea in terms of building your own base. There are a lot of authors on there, so it's not too hard to find something to share each day. (KS cover alert: there are a lot of naked male torsos! I guess it's a popular service with romance writers.)
> 
> Another issue is that their Twitter sharing is much more robust than their FB sharing. Back when they were Copromote, they took their FB sharing offline for months, and when it came back, it was mostly populated by people with very small followings. I shared my KS post and tweet. So far, the tweet was shared by 55 people with a collective 2 million followers; the FB post by 11 people with 30 thousand followers. Since FB seems to do better for Scout campaigns than Twitter, you can see the issue there.
> 
> Also, the number of raw followers is naturally far more than people who actually react to the shared post or tweet. However, the boost is significant. Back when the service was Copromote, I did a test in which I had two tweets with similar subject matter. The one I boosted through Copromote got about ten times the views of the one I didn't.
> 
> There is a paid plan, but the service does also operate with a free option. The difference is the paid plan gives you a certain number of points per month; the free one requires you to earn all of them by sharing, so ahead of a Scout campaign, you'd have to share a lot to build up your points.
> 
> All of that said, experimenting with the free plan might be interesting if you're looking for free advertising.


Hey bill,
Good info and thanks for sharing. Always important for Indies to keep up on the changing web.


----------



## Alan Felyk

If I had to draw an analogy for my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign, it would be that of a submarine trying to break through the ice of the Arctic Sea. It's been scraping the bottom for 11 days, and on three occasions the periscope has managed to detect the Hot & Trending list. I had some special promotional efforts try to buoy the ship over the weekend, but the effects were negligible.

At least two of the three hours that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ has spent on H&T occurred during the daily transition between Ending Soon and Recently Added. It's quite possible that the blip occurred during periods when neither of those two categories figured into the mix.

So what can I say about the book's performance on the KS performance charts during the past 11 days?

It's been consistent.


----------



## Arches

RachelWollaston said:


> I'm intrigued . . . what are people's ratios of KS views to external traffic? I'm getting 90% internal KS traffic!


My page views are 97% from Scout, but I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> If I had to draw an analogy for my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign, it would be that of a submarine trying to break through the ice of the Arctic Sea. It's been scraping the bottom for 11 days, and on three occasions the periscope has managed to detect the Hot & Trending list. I had some special promotional efforts try to buoy the ship over the weekend, but the effects were negligible.
> 
> At least two of the three hours that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ has spent on H&T occurred during the daily transition between Ending Soon and Recently Added. It's quite possible that the blip occurred during periods when neither of those two categories figured into the mix.
> 
> So what can I say about the book's performance on the KS performance charts during the past 11 days?
> 
> It's been consistent.


Just keep reminding yourself, the stats are not what determines selection. If the editors love your book, they'll select it regardless of the stats.

I notice your page views aren't bad--higher than many selected books in the past. I say this because Hot and Trending can be misleading, and I suspect the editors see number of nominations. H&T is more about pattern than overall numbers. If your book is hot and trending in a particular hour, you don't know if it barely made the cut or got far more nominations than it needed to qualify. If we could control our nomination patterns, it would be nice to spread them out in such a way that, when possible, we get just enough to be on the list. Of course, no one can do that. If people save for later, they can back and nominate, but once they've nominated, they're done.

Similarly, even your days with no hot and trending might be misleading. You might be just missing most hours, or even every hour, and never know it. You might actually be getting more net activity than some people who got on hot and trending part of the time.

It would be nice if we could see all of the stats, but we'd probably just find another way to drive ourselves crazy.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> My page views are 97% from Scout, but I'm not sure what that means.


If it had to guess, it either means you aren't advertising much, but your book is attractive enough to pull in lots of traffic.

Even if the stats were more important in selection, I doubt the source of traffic would be that important--unless it was coming from click farms.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I just heard that Pronoun is closing it's doors. Wanted to mention it here to make sure everyone is aware.

http://support.pronoun.com/knowledge_base/topics/pronoun-shutdown-faq

I don't use them myself, but I know we have folks in the thread that do.

As far as Internal vs external, I think unless you are doing some major advertising, it ends up almost all internal these days. I had a herd of folks from my newsletter list nominate and they almost all ended up in Internal statistics. Same thing with my Readper last campaign. They had a direct link, but ended up in Internal. My best advice, don't worry about Internal vs External.


----------



## Patricia KC

Alan Felyk said:


> If I had to draw an analogy for my Amazon Kindle Scout campaign, it would be that of a submarine trying to break through the ice of the Arctic Sea. It's been scraping the bottom for 11 days, and on three occasions the periscope has managed to detect the Hot & Trending list. I had some special promotional efforts try to buoy the ship over the weekend, but the effects were negligible.
> 
> At least two of the three hours that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ has spent on H&T occurred during the daily transition between Ending Soon and Recently Added. It's quite possible that the blip occurred during periods when neither of those two categories figured into the mix.
> 
> So what can I say about the book's performance on the KS performance charts during the past 11 days?
> 
> It's been consistent.


You have more than twice the total page views of both of my campaigns added together. My first campaign looked a lot like yours in the middle--without the high numbers for either page views or H&T at the beginning.

In my opinion, FWIW, you're doing fine!


----------



## SamuelGately

Hi Gang,
Just to add another data point to the ranks of great data here, I got my rejection notification for THE FIRE EYE REFUGEE. Campaign closed on 10/24, got the notification around 10pm (on a Sunday? talk about killing a night's sleep, shouldn't have checked email until morning) so it was about 8 working days or 12 total days until notification. Form letter rejection, which was a bit of a bummer after hearing the rumors of detailed feedback.
Thanks for all who nominated and contributed to the wealth of helpful guidance on this thread. 
I'll be making the book available on 11/30 and might sneak back in here to announce that.
Otherwise...good luck everyone!
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

SamuelGately said:


> Hi Gang,
> Just to add another data point to the ranks of great data here, I got my rejection notification for THE FIRE EYE REFUGEE. Campaign closed on 10/24, got the notification around 10pm (on a Sunday? talk about killing a night's sleep, shouldn't have checked email until morning) so it was about 8 working days or 12 total days until notification. Form letter rejection, which was a bit of a bummer after hearing the rumors of detailed feedback.
> Thanks for all who nominated and contributed to the wealth of helpful guidance on this thread.
> I'll be making the book available on 11/30 and might sneak back in here to announce that.
> Otherwise...good luck everyone!
> Cheers,
> Sam


Sorry to hear it, Sam.  You've got a great cover which should catch some eyes when you launch. Hope you sell oodles!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I just want to say something to all of us who are going to get the news during this period where KS is giving out some feedback.  They are only giving feedback to those books that are on the cusp of selection.  It is what it is.

If you don't get feedback, that does not mean:
Your book sucks.
They hated your book.
No one is ever going to read your book.

There's a chap named Michael Anderle who decided he wanted to try writing some books.  The first ones he published had never been edited, had crappy homemade covers, etc.  He got readers despite all that because he told stories readers wanted to read.  Dude started from nothing and makes millions now.

There's many famous stories of writers who got rejected by publisher after publisher.  Yet they succeeded.  Because they never let the rejections get them down and they never gave up.  Keep writing.  Keep improving your work.  Me, every agent anyone's ever heard of has rejected me at one time or another.  I'm on my 7th campaign and none selected yet.  So what?  I'll keep writing, keep learning and improving, and keep publishing.  

Never give up.  Never surrender.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I just want to say something to all of us who are going to get the news during this period where KS is giving out some feedback. They are only giving feedback to those books that are on the cusp of selection. It is what it is.
> 
> If you don't get feedback, that does not mean:
> Your book sucks.
> They hated your book.
> No one is ever going to read your book.
> 
> There's a chap named Michael Anderle who decided he wanted to try writing some books. The first ones he published had never been edited, had crappy homemade covers, etc. He got readers despite all that because he told stories readers wanted to read. Dude started from nothing and makes millions now.
> 
> There's many famous stories of writers who got rejected by publisher after publisher. Yet they succeeded. Because they never let the rejections get them down and they never gave up. Keep writing. Keep improving your work. Me, every agent anyone's ever heard of has rejected me at one time or another. I'm on my 7th campaign and none selected yet. So what? I'll keep writing, keep learning and improving, and keep publishing.
> 
> Never give up. Never surrender.


Julianne - you are inspiring with you anecdotes. Keep them coming, because it is so easy to get dispondent before, during, and especially after a campaign.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Julianne - you are inspiring with you anecdotes. Keep them coming, because it is so easy to get dispondent before, duing and especially after a campaign.


It's all too normal to be dissapointed when one gets rejected. I myself have been know to cry in my sweet tea for a moment. Then you pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I just want to say something to all of us who are going to get the news during this period where KS is giving out some feedback. They are only giving feedback to those books that are on the cusp of selection. It is what it is.
> 
> If you don't get feedback, that does not mean:
> Your book sucks.
> They hated your book.
> No one is ever going to read your book.
> 
> There's a chap named Michael Anderle who decided he wanted to try writing some books. The first ones he published had never been edited, had crappy homemade covers, etc. He got readers despite all that because he told stories readers wanted to read. Dude started from nothing and makes millions now.
> 
> There's many famous stories of writers who got rejected by publisher after publisher. Yet they succeeded. Because they never let the rejections get them down and they never gave up. Keep writing. Keep improving your work. Me, every agent anyone's ever heard of has rejected me at one time or another. I'm on my 7th campaign and none selected yet. So what? I'll keep writing, keep learning and improving, and keep publishing.
> 
> Never give up. Never surrender.


Hear! Hear! If a person can't handle rejection than this is not the industry for them to try to get into. As for me, I love it, I have a track record that says I'm a junkie for it.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Bill Hiatt said:


> Just keep reminding yourself, the stats are not what determines selection. If the editors love your book, they'll select it regardless of the stats.
> 
> I notice your page views aren't bad--higher than many selected books in the past. I say this because Hot and Trending can be misleading, and I suspect the editors see number of nominations. H&T is more about pattern than overall numbers. If your book is hot and trending in a particular hour, you don't know if it barely made the cut or got far more nominations than it needed to qualify. If we could control our nomination patterns, it would be nice to spread them out in such a way that, when possible, we get just enough to be on the list. Of course, no one can do that. If people save for later, they can back and nominate, but once they've nominated, they're done.
> 
> Similarly, even your days with no hot and trending might be misleading. You might be just missing most hours, or even every hour, and never know it. You might actually be getting more net activity than some people who got on hot and trending part of the time.
> 
> It would be nice if we could see all of the stats, but we'd probably just find another way to drive ourselves crazy.


Bill, I would guess that if hourly nominations were the sole criterion for the H&T list, we would see a lot more yo-yo movement than we do. Having said that, I did have an instance when I got a cluster of messages back from five people on Twitter who said they had just nominated the book, and the next hour I was back on the list for a brief period of time. I think there's a tendency, subconscious or otherwise, to question whether your book cover, title, blurb, and description are drawing the interest of people who are scrolling through the site. But I think people enter the site through the browsing categories, and middle-of-the-campaign books aren't in any of them unless they can hang onto the H&T tag. And as you point out, frontloaded nominations can be like early, first-quarter touchdowns. The score by periods can look uneven, but the final can be respectable.


----------



## Paranorma1

Just a quick note for anyone looking at AMS after their KS run. I just got an e-mail back from them this morning saying they rejected my ad campaign because my book "contains violence." I've also been rejected in the past for "sexual content" or the like. Assuming that the AMS people aren't perusing my entire book in the twelve or so hours it takes them to review and respond to an ad campaign, I think they're typically rejecting me based upon my disclaimers, seeing as I like to include a "this books contains ..." to deter anyone who will be offended by profanity, etc. As far as violence goes, I think it's pretty mild to moderate for thriller/action/dystopian fare.

Just a word of warning for anyone (like me) who typically issues a disclaimer for what their books contain. I may stop doing it in the future and let readers decide on their own. I wasn't expecting Amazon to penalize me for the mere mention of potential violence in a genre predicated upon action/violence. Go figure.

Food for thought.

CJ


----------



## Alan Felyk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I just heard that Pronoun is closing it's doors. Wanted to mention it here to make sure everyone is aware.
> 
> http://support.pronoun.com/knowledge_base/topics/pronoun-shutdown-faq
> 
> I don't use them myself, but I know we have folks in the thread that do.
> 
> As far as Internal vs external, I think unless you are doing some major advertising, it ends up almost all internal these days. I had a herd of folks from my newsletter list nominate and they almost all ended up in Internal statistics. Same thing with my Readper last campaign. They had a direct link, but ended up in Internal. My best advice, don't worry about Internal vs External.


I had just opened a Pronoun account on Saturday, thinking that I might move my first book to that publishing platform. My experience with Kindle Unlimited is that the return isn't worth the exclusivity. A few months back I actually got a royalty of $0.01 from KU because someone had only gotten through the first 23 pages. Most months it's a complete zero. Maybe I should be promoting the book's KU availability more than I am. If someone has figured out how to increase KU numbers, I'm all ears.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Patricia KC said:


> You have more than twice the total page views of both of my campaigns added together. My first campaign looked a lot like yours in the middle--without the high numbers for either page views or H&T at the beginning.
> 
> In my opinion, FWIW, you're doing fine!


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Patricia. It will be interesting to see how the page views fare as I get closer to the end. I still have a newsletter promotion that will run on November 9, and maybe that will drive them up some down the homestretch.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan Felyk said:


> I had just opened a Pronoun account on Saturday, thinking that I might move my first book to that publishing platform. My experience with Kindle Unlimited is that the return isn't worth the exclusivity. A few months back I actually got a royalty of $0.01 from KU because someone had only gotten through the first 23 pages. Most months it's a complete zero. Maybe I should be promoting the book's KU availability more than I am. If someone has figured out how to increase KU numbers, I'm all ears.


First off, I'm not an expert. I don't do spreadsheets or the like, so I have no hard data, only personal experience.

I make most of my money from KU. I don't do any advertising for KU. That said, folks have to know your book is there or they won't find it, let alone read it. Things that have helped my KU numbers: Book rank and regular releases. I didn't used to get a lot of page reads when I started with my first book. No one knew who I was. Few people found my book. 5 books later, Ghost in the Park got 60k page reads in Sept alone. And that 60k is nothing compared to books that are doing far better than mine. But for me, it was totes awesome!

Everyone's mileage is going to vary. However you publish, don't expect people on those platforms to just find your book and start reading it. There are tons of books out there. Work on increasing your visibility, having effective keywords, and building readers. Don't expect a first or even second book to do much without advertising. I didn't bother to spend money on advertising at all until book four. My ad budget now is like 50 bucks a month. Once you have 4-5 books published, it gets easier. As I get more titles, I intend to increase my ad spend.

On the other hand, folks certainly increase sales from the get go with a decent ad budget. I didn't have that option.

Whatever route you take, be in it for the long haul, because that's what it takes.


----------



## Alan Felyk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> First off, I'm not an expert. I don't do spreadsheets or the like, so I have no hard data, only personal experience.
> 
> I make most of my money from KU. I don't do any advertising for KU. That said, folks have to know your book is there or they won't find it, let alone read it. Things that have helped my KU numbers: Book rank and regular releases. I didn't used to get a lot of page reads when I started with my first book. No one knew who I was. Few people found my book. 5 books later, Ghost in the Park got 60k page reads in Sept alone. And that 60k is nothing compared to books that are doing far better than mine. But for me, it was totes awesome!
> 
> Everyone's mileage is going to vary. However you publish, don't expect people on those platforms to just find your book and start reading it. There are tons of books out there. Work on increasing your visibility, having effective keywords, and building readers. Don't expect a first or even second book to do much without advertising. I didn't bother to spend money on advertising at all until book four. My ad budget now is like 50 bucks a month. Once you have 4-5 books published, it gets easier. As I get more titles, I intend to increase my ad spend.
> 
> On the other hand, folks certainly increase sales from the get go with a decent ad budget. I didn't have that option.
> 
> Whatever route you take, be in it for the long haul, because that's what it takes.


Wow, Julianne-I'm glad we had this talk. That's an impressive KU number. I never promoted my first book much, but I knew that humorous nonfiction isn't a top-selling category. I had planned on spending some money to promote the upcoming novel, and perhaps I should focus on target ads that go after the KU audience. So thanks for that information.


----------



## ID Johnson

JulianneQJohnson said:


> First off, I'm not an expert. I don't do spreadsheets or the like, so I have no hard data, only personal experience.
> 
> I make most of my money from KU. I don't do any advertising for KU. That said, folks have to know your book is there or they won't find it, let alone read it. Things that have helped my KU numbers: Book rank and regular releases. I didn't used to get a lot of page reads when I started with my first book. No one knew who I was. Few people found my book. 5 books later, Ghost in the Park got 60k page reads in Sept alone. And that 60k is nothing compared to books that are doing far better than mine. But for me, it was totes awesome!
> 
> Everyone's mileage is going to vary. However you publish, don't expect people on those platforms to just find your book and start reading it. There are tons of books out there. Work on increasing your visibility, having effective keywords, and building readers. Don't expect a first or even second book to do much without advertising. I didn't bother to spend money on advertising at all until book four. My ad budget now is like 50 bucks a month. Once you have 4-5 books published, it gets easier. As I get more titles, I intend to increase my ad spend.
> 
> On the other hand, folks certainly increase sales from the get go with a decent ad budget. I didn't have that option.
> 
> Whatever route you take, be in it for the long haul, because that's what it takes.


As usual, I will agree with everything Julianne just said (except I can't say I've ever had 60,000 page reads on the same book in one month--good for you!!) I will add that I think a lot of my KU page reads come from my AMS ads, but AMS doesn't track those page reads as part of the percentage, so there's no way to know for sure. But all of my AMS adds have "unlimited" as a keyword, and I think that helps. I make about half of my money from page reads, too. And that's not half of thousands, it's half of hundreds, but it's still half as much as I'd make if I pulled my books out, which I don't think I'll ever do. I had one wide for a while and only sold a couple of copies while I should about 60 a month on Amazon (which is good for me.)


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ID Johnson said:


> As usual, I will agree with everything Julianne just said (except I can't say I've ever had 60,000 page reads on the same book in one month--good for you!!) I will add that I think a lot of my KU page reads come from my AMS ads, but AMS doesn't track those page reads as part of the percentage, so there's no way to know for sure. But all of my AMS adds have "unlimited" as a keyword, and I think that helps. I make about half of my money from page reads, too. And that's not half of thousands, it's half of hundreds, but it's still half as much as I'd make if I pulled my books out, which I don't think I'll ever do. I had one wide for a while and only sold a couple of copies while I should about 60 a month on Amazon (which is good for me.)


One of these days, I'm going to look into AMS. I'm not ready yet, it kind of scares me! But I hear it's awesome once you get those keywords adjusted effectively. When I do, I'm totally going to use "unlimited." That's a great tip, ID!

I'm not wide. I'm small and concise. Okay, while I am actually a bit wide, my books are not.  Now, there's tons of people who do awesome wide, and many legit reasons to go that route. I'm not here to preach Amazon vs Wide. I can tell you why I'm not wide, not yet, maybe not ever. It's so much more work! Consider how I've been flapping my gums about how readers aren't going to just magically find your book once you publish it. Also consider I started this knowing my books would have to make money before I had much of anything to spend on them. (My sweetie makes enough money I can stay home and write and take care of my mom, because he's the awesomest guy ever, but not enough that I can start dropping bank on professional covers and lots of ads.)

Sticking with a single platform, I can concentrate my limited time and funds on that platform. If I was on all the platforms I would have to spend time and money on each one to get people to notice my books. I'm trying to write a book at least every two months. I simply can't take the time.

Besides, we're an Amazon family. My sweetie rocks his position at an Amazon fulfillment center, and I write books. Amazon's been good to me and mine. I may go wide at some point, but I am certainly in no hurry. I'd have to learn much more about marketing first.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

I had two slots open and nominated the next two on the list. Good luck everyone, it would be nice to get a round of good news soon.


----------



## Variath

Nominated two books

When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
Deadline by Jewel Allen

Good luck and best wishes to Jewel and Florestal


----------



## Decon

AMS can be a money pit.

When I first started, I was making good bank with it as clicks were only costing 11% of retail price with bids of 3/5c. I also sold a good amount of paper books every month and had regular thousands a day page reads.

As with all good things, they never seem to last for me. When they opened it up to authors beyond KU and everyone piled in, and bids increased to a level where I couldn't justify the expense. Instead of say 10 books competing per keyword book, it rose to as much as 30+ pages of books per keyword book (approx 270 ebooks) Most of my bids are now 25/26c which seems to get me on 1 or 2nd pages on most books sales pages, any bid less than that is so far down the pecking order as to be useless.

(By "per keyword book", what I mean by that is that the AMS sponsored books are shown on a particualr author's book sales page where I use the title for as a keyword. The sponsord thumbnail covers are listed on a scrollable carousel with around 7 books per page, so the highest bids are on the first page and then in decending order of bids.)

With my current spend approaching 60% of retail price I paused all my 6 ads some time ago. Paper book sales all but stopped, page reads and ebook sales declined.

I would only try it if I had a good number of reviews to start with as competition is fierce and a book with few reviews struggles, even if, or should I say more so if you set it as a 99c as a loss leader. However, assuming you have a good number of reviews, that loss leader can work to shift books as the 1st of a series to produce other sales to add to the pot down the line.

I started it again on all six books this weekend after increasing my retail to $3.99 on all but one book and in two days I ate through $42 so I paused them all again. Granted page reads were 2,500 above the norm for those 2 days and I had 6 sales bringing in $19 and one paper book sale bringing in $4. Estimated royalties including page reads = $33, so a loss of $9 for 2 days.

I'll keep doing it now and then to boost rank in an attempt to get organic sales, but it is not something I can set and forget. No doubt something like romance would produce more page reads and push results into profit.


----------



## Rob T

JulianneQJohnson said:


> First off, I'm not an expert. I don't do spreadsheets or the like, so I have no hard data, only personal experience.
> 
> I make most of my money from KU. I don't do any advertising for KU. That said, folks have to know your book is there or they won't find it, let alone read it. Things that have helped my KU numbers: Book rank and regular releases. I didn't used to get a lot of page reads when I started with my first book. No one knew who I was. Few people found my book. 5 books later, Ghost in the Park got 60k page reads in Sept alone. And that 60k is nothing compared to books that are doing far better than mine. But for me, it was totes awesome!
> 
> Everyone's mileage is going to vary. However you publish, don't expect people on those platforms to just find your book and start reading it. There are tons of books out there. Work on increasing your visibility, having effective keywords, and building readers. Don't expect a first or even second book to do much without advertising. I didn't bother to spend money on advertising at all until book four. My ad budget now is like 50 bucks a month. Once you have 4-5 books published, it gets easier. As I get more titles, I intend to increase my ad spend.
> 
> On the other hand, folks certainly increase sales from the get go with a decent ad budget. I didn't have that option.
> 
> Whatever route you take, be in it for the long haul, because that's what it takes.


This is super enlightening.

I am giving myself 5 books with a decent ad budget (~$50/month?) to see if I can gain traction. I think if I cannot turn a profit after 5 books, something is wrong, and I will probably have to give up on the writer/illustrator dream.

Of course, everyone will be different. I wonder if there are authors who became recognised after their 10th+ book?


----------



## Decon

Rob Tran said:


> This is super enlightening.
> 
> I am giving myself 5 books with a decent ad budget (~$50/month?) to see if I can gain traction. I think if I cannot turn a profit after 5 books, something is wrong, and I will probably have to give up on the writer/illustrator dream.
> 
> Of course, everyone will be different. I wonder if there are authors who became recognised after their 10th+ book?


I'd give it far more than 5 books.

Not sure if it was 10 books, but Hugh Howey had quite a few books published before he hit the big time with Wool a 10,000 short story.

http://interviewingauthors.com/hugh-howey/

*EDITED: Just read the article and Wool was his 8th book.*


----------



## Rob T

Decon said:


> I'd give it far more than 5 books.
> 
> Not sure if it was 10 books, but Hugh Howey had quite a few books published before he hit the big time with Wool a 10,000 short story.
> 
> http://interviewingauthors.com/hugh-howey/


Thanks for the link to the interview!

I am a huge fan of Wool. Never knew that was his 8th published work!

Will definitely try to publish >5 books now. It's some food for thought... Also interesting he priced it at $0.99, which I guess contributed to his word of mouth success story (I actually read up on the opposite - you should price higher instead of lower). Might give this a try a few months down the road.


----------



## RK

I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.

Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.  

Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


I've tried to figure out if there is any pattern to the way rejections go out. I'm wondering if the stats do influence the order in which books are considered. In other words, maybe your high stats put your book near the head of the line. The fast rejection might not have been because they particularly disliked yours. They just got to it sooner.

(That's a self serving theory. I had good stats on my first campaign--for those days, anyway. 3.7K views and 510 hours H&T was a fairly substantial performance a year ago. I got rejected in about 48 hours, too.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> I had just opened a Pronoun account on Saturday, thinking that I might move my first book to that publishing platform. My experience with Kindle Unlimited is that the return isn't worth the exclusivity. A few months back I actually got a royalty of $0.01 from KU because someone had only gotten through the first 23 pages. Most months it's a complete zero. Maybe I should be promoting the book's KU availability more than I am. If someone has figured out how to increase KU numbers, I'm all ears.


Like ID, my KU numbers were fairly unimpressive until I started AMS ads. They quadrupled when I started using AMS. That said, I agree with Declan that AMS can be a money pit. The situation is complicated by the fact that we have no stats on how many KU borrows come from the ads. Based on my experiments, I suspect many, but there's no way to know.

Like sales, KU borrows flow from visibility. It's easier to be visible when you have a back list. Not only that, but KU subscribers seem to like books in a series. I think part of the reason I've gotten more KU pages has had to do with the fact that I have a six book series (with a few related shorts as well). I have seen what looks like a KU reader polishing off the whole series in a week. KU readers will definitely push through a series faster than buyers do.

That said, my KU pages were also very good on my Scout reject (which was a standalone, though it will become the first book in a series). There it was the KU exposure that did it. High sales led to high pages read (300,000 in the peak month). While it was highly visible, it also gave the other books a shot in the arm.

Another thing that influences KU numbers is frequency of release. Because I spent months working on a textbook for my old school, I haven't had a new release in over a year. That shows in my relatively saggy numbers now. I'm never going to be one of those folks like Amanda Lee who can produce two or three good books a month. (I could produce that many, but they wouldn't be good.) Even Julianne's plan of six books in the coming year sounds daunting to me. I might manage three or four (plus shorts occasionally). While I was doing that (three novels and three or so shorts per year), my numbers were higher, even without promos. (KU range was about 60,000-120,000 a month.)

In other words, the key to success in KU is to release as often as you can (consistent with maintaining good quality), build your backlist, and promote as much as you can afford. If AMS isn't working for you, there are many promoters out there, and lots of good threads with info on them on Kboards.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I just heard that Pronoun is closing it's doors. Wanted to mention it here to make sure everyone is aware.
> 
> http://support.pronoun.com/knowledge_base/topics/pronoun-shutdown-faq
> 
> I don't use them myself, but I know we have folks in the thread that do.


I immediately thought about Lincoln, who just put out his new release through Pronoun.  That's got to be annoying.

There's a good thread going on the subject right now, with some info about the best way to transition back to direct with Amazon as well as alternatives for reaching Google Play.

Moral of the story: if something sounds too good to be true, especially in self-publishing, it probably is.

Pronoun wasn't taking a cut on US sales at all, though they took a bigger-than-normal one on international sales. Authors could get 70% royalties on books under $2.99 or over $9.99. They could set books to permafree on Amazon. Given the royalty situation, I wondered if Pronoun's model was sustainable. Evidently, it wasn't.

Another takeaway: go direct on Amazon. Aggregators seem to be able to get books up on Amazon for a while. Smashwords did on a limited basis. D2D did when it first started. Somehow, those arrangements never last.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. Happy hump day everybody. I've got today off and then work Thursday evening and then Friday morning I am off to another three day craft show.

Meanwhile let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
4 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
8 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
8 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
8 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
8 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
9 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
9 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
11 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
11 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
15 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
15 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
15 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
16 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
18 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
23 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
23 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Declan- Your detailed post tells me I have every right to be afraid of AMS!  It's that wishy-washy pay per click that worries me.  Until I'm making a good deal more money than I am, I think I have no business messing with it.  I do like your idea of doing it now and again for a short period of time to give sales a boost.

Bill- I do think regular releases can rather take the place of money spent on advertising.  As you said, regular releases don't have to be every month.  I hope to write 6 next year, but we'll see if I make it, lol!  Honestly, if you do 4, that would be very effective.  When folks talk about releases taking the place of advertising, they mention that a release at least every 90 days is a good thing.

Top three nominated, and all that jazz!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


The good news is that your awesome stats should make for a strong release. That quick rejection is going to work in your favor to keep your momentum going. Sell oodles of books and never give up, never surrender!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> I'd give it far more than 5 books.
> 
> Not sure if it was 10 books, but Hugh Howey had quite a few books published before he hit the big time with Wool a 10,000 short story.
> 
> http://interviewingauthors.com/hugh-howey/
> 
> *EDITED: Just read the article and Wool was his 8th book.*


Hugh Howey was also a master of promotion. He worked his butt off to get Wool out there. I do agree with you that it can take more than 5 books. I do think it's a little counter productive to spend much on ads before you hit 5+ books. Part of how one makes money with ads is with sell through, and you can't have sell through without more titles.

And series are even more important. When I have my third book in my series done, that's when I'll think about spending a little more money on promotion.


----------



## corrieg

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


I did a double take when I saw that on my past nominations page! I was shocked it was so fast but I think it does have to do with your great campaign. I think they must consider it sooner, like somebody else said.ugh, anyway, so sorry about that, but I am sure you will do great with such an engaging story.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


I'm sorry you didn't make it this time. I was stunned when I got the email because I watched your campaign soar, and I was even more impressed when I learned of your secret weapon! You are clearly innovative at marketing, I have no doubt your book will do well.

Have a great launch!


----------



## Arches

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


RK, I wouldn't say that anyone's failure is inspiring, but I will say that your upbeat attitude through your whole campaign has been inspiring. We seem to take this self-publishing process so much to heart that it really hurts when things do go as well as we like. Best of luck to you in what I think will be a great success.


----------



## Arches

Alan Felyk said:


> I had just opened a Pronoun account on Saturday, thinking that I might move my first book to that publishing platform. My experience with Kindle Unlimited is that the return isn't worth the exclusivity. A few months back I actually got a royalty of $0.01 from KU because someone had only gotten through the first 23 pages. Most months it's a complete zero. Maybe I should be promoting the book's KU availability more than I am. If someone has figured out how to increase KU numbers, I'm all ears.


Everybody wonders about how to increase KU numbers, and there are lots of theories. I've had over five million KU page reads this year, and I still don't know what works and what doesn't.

My favorite theory is that certain genres are very hot on KU. Most of my success has come from the tough guy urban fantasy series in my signature. Lots of other urban fantasy writers report much more success than I've had, to the tune of millions of page reads per month. Romance is also supposed to be very popular. Some mysteries, particularly female-lead cozies, do extremely well. I can tell you that my mystery series set in the Colorado Rockies is not one of the success stories. Success with KU seems very hit and miss.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Everybody wonders about how to increase KU numbers, and there are lots of theories. I've had over five million KU page reads this year, and I still don't know what works and what doesn't.
> 
> My favorite theory is that certain genres are very hot on KU. Most of my success has come from the tough guy urban fantasy series in my signature. Lots of other urban fantasy writers report much more success than I've had, to the tune of millions of page reads per month. Romance is also supposed to be very popular. Some mysteries, particularly female-lead cozies, do extremely well. I can tell you that my mystery series set in the Colorado Rockies is not one of the success stories. Success with KU seems very hit and miss.


Success in self-publishing seems to be very hit-and-miss in general. I agree, though, that certain genres will do better in KU.

There are people like Julianne and I who make more from KU than from sales in a typical month, but I will say I've never run across anyone making really big bucks in KU who wasn't also doing well in regular sales. I have met some people whose books sell but who don't get many KU pages read. The ones for whom that pattern persists are probably better off trying wide.


----------



## sskkoo1

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


Sorry about not being selected after what seemed such a successful campaign, but what you said is interesting because most people have mentioned that the books selected seem to be notified early after the end of the campaign and those that will ultimately be rejected get notified in the 10-14 day range.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Paranorma1 said:


> Just a quick note for anyone looking at AMS after their KS run. I just got an e-mail back from them this morning saying they rejected my ad campaign because my book "contains violence." I've also been rejected in the past for "sexual content" or the like. Assuming that the AMS people aren't perusing my entire book in the twelve or so hours it takes them to review and respond to an ad campaign, I think they're typically rejecting me based upon my disclaimers, seeing as I like to include a "this books contains ..." to deter anyone who will be offended by profanity, etc. As far as violence goes, I think it's pretty mild to moderate for thriller/action/dystopian fare.
> 
> Just a word of warning for anyone (like me) who typically issues a disclaimer for what their books contain. I may stop doing it in the future and let readers decide on their own. I wasn't expecting Amazon to penalize me for the mere mention of potential violence in a genre predicated upon action/violence. Go figure.
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> CJ


Hello,
Another factor to consider if the cover. It cannot have any blood, violence or sex on it. That would precluded it from being shown on kindle ads. Good Luck Dan


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I immediately thought about Lincoln, who just put out his new release through Pronoun.  That's got to be annoying.
> 
> There's a good thread going on the subject right now, with some info about the best way to transition back to direct with Amazon as well as alternatives for reaching Google Play.
> 
> Moral of the story: if something sounds too good to be true, especially in self-publishing, it probably is.
> 
> Pronoun wasn't taking a cut on US sales at all, though they took a bigger-than-normal one on international sales. Authors could get 70% royalties on books under $2.99 or over $9.99. They could set books to permafree on Amazon. Given the royalty situation, I wondered if Pronoun's model was sustainable. Evidently, it wasn't.
> 
> Another takeaway: go direct on Amazon. Aggregators seem to be able to get books up on Amazon for a while. Smashwords did on a limited basis. D2D did when it first started. Somehow, those arrangements never last.


Macmillan owned Pronoun. it never seemed like it was there to make money. Some folks have speculated that it was there to mark trends and do data mining. Could be. The literary world is full of intrigue and danger.

I think there's a lot to be said for submitting directly to Amazon even if one is using a service for other submissions, especially now that Pronoun is gone. It seemed to be the only service giving it's users a better deal than Amazon was, but I could be wrong about that. Amazon is the king of digital sales, though, and it seems like it would be worth it not to have to worry about losing reviews or ranking.

I was also concerned about Lincoln. I hope he can get his reviews rolled over so he doesn't lose them.

In newer news, D2D just announced it is going to be using Amazon again. A smart decision, I think, since one of it's biggest competitors just bit the dust.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello,
> Another factor to consider if the cover. It cannot have any blood, violence or sex on it. That would precluded it from being shown on kindle ads. Good Luck Dan


I was wondering about that too, CJ. Are you sure it wasn't the cover that made them reject it? Also, I've heard there's more chance of rejection if you submit on the weekends, and sometimes if you submit the same ad more than once, chances are good that someone will give it a pass. That's all hearsay, though. I don't know personally. Can you link us to the book? I'd love to take a peek at that cover again.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I was wondering about that too, CJ. Are you sure it wasn't the cover that made them reject it? Also, I've heard there's more chance of rejection if you submit on the weekends, and sometimes if you submit the same ad more than once, chances are good that someone will give it a pass. That's all hearsay, though. I don't know personally. Can you link us to the book? I'd love to take a peek at that cover again.


I'm not sure why submitting on the weekend would make any difference. (I hope it doesn't, since that's when I submitted.) I think it's probable that submitted the same book more than once would make a big difference. I don't think I'd do that unless they made suggestions and then invited me to.


----------



## Paranorma1

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello,
> Another factor to consider if the cover. It cannot have any blood, violence or sex on it. That would precluded it from being shown on kindle ads. Good Luck Dan


Hi, Dan.

Thanks for the note. I'm very careful with my covers these days. I had one with a woman's shoulders bared -- not provocatively, I might add. It was simply the best photo I could find. The ad campaign got rejected for nudity. This being said, I've seen some absolutely chilling stuff come up in general searches that Amazon hasn't flagged. I've given up trying to reliably predict what will pique their ire.

CJ


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> Sorry about not being selected after what seemed such a successful campaign, but what you said is interesting because most people have mentioned that the books selected seem to be notified early after the end of the campaign and those that will ultimately be rejected get notified in the 10-14 day range.


I don't think they save the rejections until the end, though I could be wrong. I think RK said she was rejected after only 48 hours. I know I was as well. There have been a few situations in which people in the same batch got acceptances early and rejections late, but that could just be coincidence.


----------



## RK

sskkoo1 said:


> Sorry about not being selected after what seemed such a successful campaign, but what you said is interesting because most people have mentioned that the books selected seem to be notified early after the end of the campaign and those that will ultimately be rejected get notified in the 10-14 day range.


Right?!?! Hence why I was a little shocked to get my rejection so quickly. Instead of a no, it felt more like a $#%! no, lol. Wish I at least got a prize for being the fastest reject in Scout history!


----------



## corrieg

Received a no with an editorial letter this morning, which frankly is more than I was expecting! And I appreciate LG OConnor s recent reminder to heed the advice! I like to think I’m thick skinned but my immediate reaction is still, “what do you mean the first chapter is slow?? Is the dialogue really *that* formal?” 😩 But really, All the advice is helpful (and in my secret soul, okay yes, the first chapter is super slow, and I *may* have been channeling Bronte a little too hard in the language 😬). There was also a recommendation about which categories I should aim for (probably not the ones I chose) which was helpful. Anyway, I just wanted to give a little info since I know we’re all desperate for data.
Stats:
First time KS submission
7.6k page views
147 Trending hours
94 percent internal
(The only paid ad I did was author shout)
Rejection/editorial letter - a week after campaign ending.


----------



## Used To Be BH

corrieg said:


> Received a no with an editorial letter this morning, which frankly is more than I was expecting! And I appreciate LG OConnor s recent reminder to heed the advice! I like to think I'm thick skinned but my immediate reaction is still, "what do you mean the first chapter is slow?? Is the dialogue really *that* formal?" &#128553; But really, All the advice is helpful (and in my secret soul, okay yes, the first chapter is super slow, and I *may* have been channeling Bronte a little too hard in the language &#128556. There was also a recommendation about which categories I should aim for (probably not the ones I chose) which was helpful. Anyway, I just wanted to give a little info since I know we're all desperate for data.
> Stats:
> First time KS submission
> 7.6k page views
> 147 Trending hours
> 94 percent internal
> (The only paid ad I did was author shout)
> Rejection/editorial letter - a week after campaign ending.


I'm sorry to hear that you weren't selected, but if you got an editorial letter, that means you were close! (I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse.)

As I was saying in response to something Julianne wrote, I tend to grumble about my editor's suggestions, but I often end up agreeing with them on second thought. If the editorial feedback came make your eventual release stronger, so much the better! With that number of views, I suspect you can have a great launch.


----------



## Paranorma1

Whoops! I forgot one of the main reasons I "stopped in" this morning. I _finally_ got around to putting my KS reject, _Unremarkable_, up for a free run today. (Of course, I still haven't figured out how to post a link on kboards.) My brain is a bit fuzzy from trying to set up a Facebook ad (after my AMS ad was rejected) and a MailChimp account, which was quite the nightmare for me. 

This is the short URL from Google (the cover has changed) ... https://goo.gl/WpX5uS

I'm not sure _Unremarkable_ is anyone's cup of tea, seeing as it's a strange mix of genres, but you never know. I read an interview with Diana Gabaldon (_Outlander_) in which she stated that she originally had trouble (with what's now a popular series on Starz) because the book crossed too many genres (romance, sci-fi, time travel, historical, etc.).

Top three nominated! Is anyone doing NaNoWriMo?

CJ


----------



## lmsorrell

Paranorma1 said:


> Whoops! I forgot one of the main reasons I "stopped in" this morning. I _finally_ got around to putting my KS reject, _Unremarkable_, up for a free run today. (Of course, I still haven't figured out how to post a link on kboards.) My brain is a bit fuzzy from trying to set up a Facebook ad (after my AMS ad was rejected) and a MailChimp account, which was quite the nightmare for me.
> 
> This is the short URL from Google (the cover has changed) ... https://goo.gl/WpX5uS
> 
> I'm not sure _Unremarkable_ is anyone's cup of tea, seeing as it's a strange mix of genres, but you never know. I read an interview with Diana Gabaldon (_Outlander_) in which she stated that she originally had trouble (with what's now a popular series on Starz) because the book crossed too many genres (romance, sci-fi, time travel, historical, etc.).
> 
> Top three nominated! Is anyone doing NaNoWriMo?
> 
> CJ


Hi CJ!

Good to hear that your book is up  I'll right on it!
Yep I'm doing WriMo. Got to get that sequel done 

Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


Sorry to hear that RK  It'll do great on KDP (if you intend to, of course). 
Lx


----------



## lmsorrell

Hello all,

Just to let you know that after a couple of weeks of faffing about with the ms and the (new!) cover, Broken Blue is now up on Amazon! 
I've just signed-up to a free promo, which should run tomorrow (only tomorrow for the first promo, just to judge the stats). Hope you can grab a copy while it's free!

US peep here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0776WK1G3

UK peeps here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0776WK1G3

Thank-you all again for the support you gave me during my KS run.

Lx


----------



## Kimjwest

Paranorma1 said:


> Whoops! I forgot one of the main reasons I "stopped in" this morning. I _finally_ got around to putting my KS reject, _Unremarkable_, up for a free run today. (Of course, I still haven't figured out how to post a link on kboards.) My brain is a bit fuzzy from trying to set up a Facebook ad (after my AMS ad was rejected) and a MailChimp account, which was quite the nightmare for me.
> 
> This is the short URL from Google (the cover has changed) ... https://goo.gl/WpX5uS
> 
> I'm not sure _Unremarkable_ is anyone's cup of tea, seeing as it's a strange mix of genres, but you never know. I read an interview with Diana Gabaldon (_Outlander_) in which she stated that she originally had trouble (with what's now a popular series on Starz) because the book crossed too many genres (romance, sci-fi, time travel, historical, etc.).
> 
> Top three nominated! Is anyone doing NaNoWriMo?
> 
> CJ


I love the new cover! (I loved the old one too though).
I've grabbed my free copy; thanks. 
Kim


----------



## Kimjwest

lmsorrell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just to let you know that after a couple of weeks of faffing about with the ms and the (new!) cover, Broken Blue is now up on Amazon!
> I've just signed-up to a free promo, which should run tomorrow (only tomorrow for the first promo, just to judge the stats). Hope you can grab a copy while it's free!
> 
> US peep here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0776WK1G3
> 
> UK peeps here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0776WK1G3
> 
> Thank-you all again for the support you gave me during my KS run.
> 
> Lx


Finally! I've been dying to read yours; will grab a copy tomorrow. Congrats on the launch.
Kim


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm not sure why submitting on the weekend would make any difference. (I hope it doesn't, since that's when I submitted.) I think it's probable that submitted the same book more than once would make a big difference. I don't think I'd do that unless they made suggestions and then invited me to.


I don't know either. Folks in another writing group say the weekend workers are more picky, but that could just be people looking for patterns in chaos, lol!


----------



## corrieg

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you weren't selected, but if you got an editorial letter, that means you were close! (I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse.)


Thanks Bill! I'm feeling pretty philosophical about it now. Such is life. &#128513;


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

corrieg said:


> Received a no with an editorial letter this morning, which frankly is more than I was expecting! And I appreciate LG OConnor s recent reminder to heed the advice! I like to think I'm thick skinned but my immediate reaction is still, "what do you mean the first chapter is slow?? Is the dialogue really *that* formal?" &#128553; But really, All the advice is helpful (and in my secret soul, okay yes, the first chapter is super slow, and I *may* have been channeling Bronte a little too hard in the language &#128556. There was also a recommendation about which categories I should aim for (probably not the ones I chose) which was helpful. Anyway, I just wanted to give a little info since I know we're all desperate for data.
> Stats:
> First time KS submission
> 7.6k page views
> 147 Trending hours
> 94 percent internal
> (The only paid ad I did was author shout)
> Rejection/editorial letter - a week after campaign ending.


Sorry about the no but congrats on the feedback! I think the natural response to crit is emotional, but then you think about it a bit and use the heck out of it when you can be objective. You had a great campaign and I'm wishing you a fantabulous launch!


----------



## lmsorrell

Kimjwest said:


> Finally! I've been dying to read yours; will grab a copy tomorrow. Congrats on the launch.
> Kim


Thanks very much Kim!
I was just thinking of you. I'm about to put a review on for White Male  
Amazing!

Lx


----------



## ID Johnson

Just downloaded _Unremarkable_. Can't wait to read it. Here's the direct Amazon link (though the other link worked, too!)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0775XCMMV/
Lots of shocking rejections these past few days. 
I am planning on putting up the last book in my Ghosts of Southampton series by mid-December in hopes that I will get some feedback. It's in the same series as _Prelude_. I don't expect it to be chosen, but I would love to hear what they have to say, should they be so inclined. 
Best of luck to everyone still campaigning/waiting.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Paranorma1 said:


> Whoops! I forgot one of the main reasons I "stopped in" this morning. I _finally_ got around to putting my KS reject, _Unremarkable_, up for a free run today. (Of course, I still haven't figured out how to post a link on kboards.) My brain is a bit fuzzy from trying to set up a Facebook ad (after my AMS ad was rejected) and a MailChimp account, which was quite the nightmare for me.
> 
> This is the short URL from Google (the cover has changed) ... https://goo.gl/WpX5uS
> 
> I'm not sure _Unremarkable_ is anyone's cup of tea, seeing as it's a strange mix of genres, but you never know. I read an interview with Diana Gabaldon (_Outlander_) in which she stated that she originally had trouble (with what's now a popular series on Starz) because the book crossed too many genres (romance, sci-fi, time travel, historical, etc.).
> 
> I'm doing NANOWRIMO this year. Finding it a hard slog, but I think that is because I'm working on story structure in addition to getting words on the page. At some point, I realized the story I planned to tell did not work (better to learn that now), so I'm not sure I will win but I will have something.
> 
> Top three nominated! Is anyone doing NaNoWriMo?
> 
> CJ


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I don't know either. Folks in another writing group say the weekend workers are more picky, but that could just be people looking for patterns in chaos, lol!


I've heard that about KDP employees and weekend book submissions (and ad submissions). I wouldn't think it would make a difference for KS, since the editors don't actually read the manuscript until later.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've heard that about KDP employees and weekend book submissions (and ad submissions). I wouldn't think it would make a difference for KS, since the editors don't actually read the manuscript until later.


Oh, I wasn't clear. I don't think it matters one whit on Scout. I was talking about the ad that got rejected.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Oh, I wasn't clear. I don't think it matters one whit on Scout. I was talking about the ad that got rejected.


Oh! That's the problem with having so many things going on in the thread at the same time. I now do recall that someone was having ad problems. I think I read your post out of context.


----------



## KitSarge

corrieg said:


> Received a no with an editorial letter this morning, which frankly is more than I was expecting! And I appreciate LG OConnor s recent reminder to heed the advice! I like to think I'm thick skinned but my immediate reaction is still, "what do you mean the first chapter is slow?? Is the dialogue really *that* formal?" &#128553; But really, All the advice is helpful (and in my secret soul, okay yes, the first chapter is super slow, and I *may* have been channeling Bronte a little too hard in the language &#128556. There was also a recommendation about which categories I should aim for (probably not the ones I chose) which was helpful. Anyway, I just wanted to give a little info since I know we're all desperate for data.


Sorry to hear that- I think you have a great cover/blurb and hopefully it will do well when you decide to release it. Oddly, it says in my past nominations that your book is still in review.


----------



## KitSarge

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


You ran a great campaign with a good cover and blurb, so that's a plus! I'm surprised they didn't give you an editorial letter. I wonder if they have certain genres they review on certain days, since the books rejected today were contemporary romance. But then again, Tuesday seems to be the day that a lot of KS notifications go out. PS- Drew is my fave Property Brother


----------



## Alan Felyk

RK said:


> I have some great news for you! The campaign stats do NOT matter! Wahooo! Now don't you feel better? You can breathe easier and stop obsessing over things like Hot & Trending time. You're welcome.
> 
> Want to know how I know this? Because my campaign had 9.7k views and over 700 H&T hours - and they sent me my denial letter in less than 48 hours (amazing how eager they were to let me down, right?!) Gah. So bummer news for me - but that is good news for those of you agonizing over the numbers. This is a pretty strong indicator that the numbers just simply don't matter as much as you think.
> 
> Hope my failure is inspiring for some of you, lol.


I always feel tightness in my chest when a fellow author gets disappointing news. So, I just followed you on Twitter, and you can drop me a note when your book goes live. I would be more than happy to mention it to my followers.

In fact, if any author on this board would like a tweet from me announcing a post-KS book launch, just let me know. My account was just converted to 280 characters, so I can pack in a bunch of those -ly adjectives that we're not supposed to use in our novels.


----------



## 1984Phins

Sorry to hear about the rejections. Wishing you all a very successful book launch!

(My time in the waiting room continues...)


----------



## Alan Felyk

Bill Hiatt said:


> Like ID, my KU numbers were fairly unimpressive until I started AMS ads. They quadrupled when I started using AMS. That said, I agree with Declan that AMS can be a money pit. The situation is complicated by the fact that we have no stats on how many KU borrows come from the ads. Based on my experiments, I suspect many, but there's no way to know.
> 
> Like sales, KU borrows flow from visibility. It's easier to be visible when you have a back list. Not only that, but KU subscribers seem to like books in a series. I think part of the reason I've gotten more KU pages has had to do with the fact that I have a six book series (with a few related shorts as well). I have seen what looks like a KU reader polishing off the whole series in a week. KU readers will definitely push through a series faster than buyers do.
> 
> That said, my KU pages were also very good on my Scout reject (which was a standalone, though it will become the first book in a series). There it was the KU exposure that did it. High sales led to high pages read (300,000 in the peak month). While it was highly visible, it also gave the other books a shot in the arm.
> 
> Another thing that influences KU numbers is frequency of release. Because I spent months working on a textbook for my old school, I haven't had a new release in over a year. That shows in my relatively saggy numbers now. I'm never going to be one of those folks like Amanda Lee who can produce two or three good books a month. (I could produce that many, but they wouldn't be good.) Even Julianne's plan of six books in the coming year sounds daunting to me. I might manage three or four (plus shorts occasionally). While I was doing that (three novels and three or so shorts per year), my numbers were higher, even without promos. (KU range was about 60,000-120,000 a month.)
> 
> In other words, the key to success in KU is to release as often as you can (consistent with maintaining good quality), build your backlist, and promote as much as you can afford. If AMS isn't working for you, there are many promoters out there, and lots of good threads with info on them on Kboards.


When people talk about releasing six books in a year, I scratch my head and wonder how they do it. I figure it takes me about 15 to 18 months to write a 90,000-word novel. It's because I don't write subsequent drafts. I can't let a paragraph go until I'm satisfied that it reads like it should. Call me Mr. Linear in that regard. So, it looks like I'm going to have to compensate for the lack of publishing frequency by purchasing more advertising.


----------



## 1984Phins

Alan Felyk said:


> When people talk about releasing six books in a year, I scratch my head and wonder how they do it. I figure it takes me about 15 to 18 months to write a 90,000-word novel. It's because I don't write subsequent drafts. I can't let a paragraph go until I'm satisfied that it reads like it should. Call me Mr. Linear in that regard. So, it looks like I'm going to have to compensate for the lack of publishing frequency by purchasing more advertising.


My second book came out faster than my first, and my third is shaping up faster than my second. Still, 8 a year is... amazing. Most of the time, work gets in the way of writing, either because of extra planning or just simply being too burned out from the day's teaching.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> When people talk about releasing six books in a year, I scratch my head and wonder how they do it. I figure it takes me about 15 to 18 months to write a 90,000-word novel. It's because I don't write subsequent drafts. I can't let a paragraph go until I'm satisfied that it reads like it should. Call me Mr. Linear in that regard. So, it looks like I'm going to have to compensate for the lack of publishing frequency by purchasing more advertising.


I can't verify this from my own experience since I didn't do well when I was wide, but some of the people who are successful wide argue that there isn't as much of a premium on rapid publication on the other sites. Under that theory, it's KU that started that cycle here. Maybe wide would be a better distribution pattern for you for that reason. People who do well that way compensate for the lack of KU borrows (and increased visibility on Amazon) by making sales on the other sites.

That said, a 9-12 month cycle might work better. Even trad publishers, who discouraged fast releases in the old days, still wanted a book a year from their authors in most cases. Another possibility would be writing somewhat shorter novels. Of course, the length needs to fit the requirements of the plot, but people seem to do well commercially with 60-7,000 words.

I know it's hard to change composing style. You might want to experiment with multiple drafts just to see what happens. It might not be faster, anyway. When it comes down to it, though, not everyone can produce rapidly. I know I can't, at least not as rapidly as I'd like. I'm sure we'd all agree quality is more important, so you're right in not wanting to publish more rapidly if by so doing your quality declines.


----------



## Alan Felyk

corrieg said:


> Received a no with an editorial letter this morning, which frankly is more than I was expecting! And I appreciate LG OConnor s recent reminder to heed the advice! I like to think I'm thick skinned but my immediate reaction is still, "what do you mean the first chapter is slow?? Is the dialogue really *that* formal?" &#128553; But really, All the advice is helpful (and in my secret soul, okay yes, the first chapter is super slow, and I *may* have been channeling Bronte a little too hard in the language &#128556. There was also a recommendation about which categories I should aim for (probably not the ones I chose) which was helpful. Anyway, I just wanted to give a little info since I know we're all desperate for data.
> Stats:
> First time KS submission
> 7.6k page views
> 147 Trending hours
> 94 percent internal
> (The only paid ad I did was author shout)
> Rejection/editorial letter - a week after campaign ending.


Hugs ... Let me know if I can help with your book launch on Twitter.


----------



## Decon

Re- editing crit.

Pacing of first chapters is a question a  personal taste when it comes to getting into a story and it is no indication of if a book will become a bestseller, or not. I hope that authors don't start re-visiting their first chapters and make knee-jerk alterations to dive right into action to speed it up after reading the editor's crit. It is just one person's personal taste and no guarantee of acceptance to start with action that doesn't suit all story circumstances or all reader expectations. 

I much prefer to know who it is that I am meant to care  for before I follow an MC  on their journey and before the action starts, and also to have some orientation as to where it is set, which could be construed as slow pacing.  In the same way, I put down all work that starts with dialogue when I know nothing of the person speaking, but as I say, that's my personal critera as many bestselling books start with dialogue.  I do however expect foreshadowing of the conflict of the story for my genre in the first chapter.

You only have to research literary agent's sites for reasons that they reject submissions to know it's down to personal taste, when many of the reasons given are found in trad-published works.

eg, Dont start with weather. Never start at a funeral. Avoid descriptions of surroundings (Tell that to Stephen King) etc, etc.

No one should get dispondent about an editir's crit. Take on board what they say, and make a reasoned decision if action should be taken before self-publishing. Maybe seek other crit from beta readers. It should also be noted that only shortlisted books get crit.


----------



## sskkoo1

Alan Felyk said:


> When people talk about releasing six books in a year, I scratch my head and wonder how they do it. I figure it takes me about 15 to 18 months to write a 90,000-word novel. It's because I don't write subsequent drafts. I can't let a paragraph go until I'm satisfied that it reads like it should. Call me Mr. Linear in that regard. So, it looks like I'm going to have to compensate for the lack of publishing frequency by purchasing more advertising.


Yeah, that's a ton. If I wrote that fast there is no way it would be any good. I used to try to write 2K words a day for maybe 5-6 days a week, but now I cut it down to 1K words per day. By the time I do a re-read of what I wrote yesterday and an edit, I've spent at least an hour before I'm happy with moving on. Then, I lay down my new 1K words, this can take 1-2 hours if I had the scene planned out in my head already, or it can take 3-4 hours if I run into a block. Factor in some re-reading or editing on prior works because I'm always trying to fish for any remaining issues there might be, and maybe I'll do some marketing research because we all know marketing is 90% of writing, and just like that, I've spent 6 hours of my day and that's all my free time. I average 6 months to write a book, I can't imagine doing it in 1 month.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Not everyone can write a book in one month or two months, and that's all right.  I've had books that took much longer than that.  It also depends on a lot of variables.  Genre is a big one.  My books usually range from 65k to 75k.  I'm not writing 120k books in a month.  I also am a terrible typist, but Dragon Naturally Speaking has really increased my output.

All that said, there's no reason anyone has to try to release fast.  Quicker releases can take the place of having to spend much on promotion, but it's certainly not the only way to go.  Don't let anyone tell you there's only one way to do this.


----------



## Alan Felyk

sskkoo1 said:


> Yeah, that's a ton. If I wrote that fast there is no way it would be any good. I used to try to write 2K words a day for maybe 5-6 days a week, but now I cut it down to 1K words per day. By the time I do a re-read of what I wrote yesterday and an edit, I've spent at least an hour before I'm happy with moving on. Then, I lay down my new 1K words, this can take 1-2 hours if I had the scene planned out in my head already, or it can take 3-4 hours if I run into a block. Factor in some re-reading or editing on prior works because I'm always trying to fish for any remaining issues there might be, and maybe I'll do some marketing research because we all know marketing is 90% of writing, and just like that, I've spent 6 hours of my day and that's all my free time. I average 6 months to write a book, I can't imagine doing it in 1 month.


It's always interesting to see how authors approach writing differently. I had never written a novel before I wrote Damaged Beyond All Recognition. So I figured once the story idea solidified, I needed to write a comprehensive outline. After I wrote it (about 30 single-spaced pages), I sat it on for a few days and then came to a realization: The book was going to be about as much fun as writing a college term paper. Like the reader, I realized I needed a sense of discovery. If I knew precisely what was going to happen, where was the fun in that? I really believe I would have never finished the book had I stuck to an outline.

I kept the book's beginning and I had a vague sense of how things were going to end. At first, I wanted to protect the ending at all costs. But that made no sense when I thought about it. If all the fun was in the middle, I should have no problem telling people what happens in the end in the opening paragraphs of the book. Yes, there is a big twist near the end, and I got a perverse pleasure from my beta readers who all said, "Damn, how did I not see that coming?"

The no-outline approach is terrifying at first. You have to trust your ability to handle scenarios that often stray onto a dirt road with little hope of reaching the main highway. For example, I introduced what I thought would be a minor character in the book. Allie Briarsworth had no purpose other than to unsuccessfully tempt the main character, Paul Tomenko. The more I wrote about her, the more I grew to love her just like Paul did. One night I had a dream about Allie approaching me while I was at the computer keyboard. She started swearing and demanding that she get a role equal to Paul's girlfriend, Maggie Mae Monahan. I mulled that over during my gym workout the next day, and the seeds for a very unusual love triangle were formed. And Allie, who wasn't even mentioned in my initial outline, became everybody's favorite character in the book.

I'm luckier than most when it came to making a very good living from writing. But none of it involved fiction, and I deeply regret that I hadn't gotten serious about it sooner. Now I tell everybody I have to live long enough to make up for lost time.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> I can't verify this from my own experience since I didn't do well when I was wide, but some of the people who are successful wide argue that there isn't as much of a premium on rapid publication on the other sites. Under that theory, it's KU that started that cycle here. Maybe wide would be a better distribution pattern for you for that reason. People who do well that way compensate for the lack of KU borrows (and increased visibility on Amazon) by making sales on the other sites.
> 
> That said, a 9-12 month cycle might work better. Even trad publishers, who discouraged fast releases in the old days, still wanted a book a year from their authors in most cases. Another possibility would be writing somewhat shorter novels. Of course, the length needs to fit the requirements of the plot, but people seem to do well commercially with 60-7,000 words.
> 
> I know it's hard to change composing style. You might want to experiment with multiple drafts just to see what happens. It might not be faster, anyway. When it comes down to it, though, not everyone can produce rapidly. I know I can't, at least not as rapidly as I'd like. I'm sure we'd all agree quality is more important, so you're right in not wanting to publish more rapidly if by so doing your quality declines.


My first novel took 12 months, and I remember thinking "it will never be that hard again." My second novel took 22 months. Sigh. Both books were research heavy. I finally decided to let the book take the time it needs. I am hopeful, however, that novel three goes faster.

I read books on writing faster, and I'm doing better this time catching problems early. But I am coming to terms with the fact that not all of us are destined/need to write quickly.


----------



## Variath

Dear all,

Just to inform you all that my book "The Peacewoods" now available in Kindle and a free download slot on 9th November and 10th November to all KB family. Please enjoy the book and don't forget to leave your valuable review, it will be an asset for me.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0775RZLRK/
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kimjwest

Decon said:


> Re- editing crit.
> 
> Pacing of first chapters is a question a personal taste when it comes to getting into a story and it is no indication of if a book will become a bestseller, or not. I hope that authors don't start re-visiting their first chapters and make knee-jerk alterations to dive right into action to speed it up after reading the editor's crit. It is just one person's personal taste and no guarantee of acceptance to start with action that doesn't suit all story circumstances or all reader expectations.
> 
> I much prefer to know who it is that I am meant to care for before I follow an MC on their journey and before the action starts, and also to have some orientation as to where it is set, which could be construed as slow pacing. In the same way, I put down all work that starts with dialogue when I know nothing of the person speaking, but as I say, that's my personal critera as many bestselling books start with dialogue. I do however expect foreshadowing of the conflict of the story for my genre in the first chapter.
> 
> You only have to research literary agent's sites for reasons that they reject submissions to know it's down to personal taste, when many of the reasons given are found in trad-published works.
> 
> eg, Dont start with weather. Never start at a funeral. Avoid descriptions of surroundings (Tell that to Stephen King) etc, etc.
> 
> No one should get dispondent about an editir's crit. Take on board what they say, and make a reasoned decision if action should be taken before self-publishing. Maybe seek other crit from beta readers. It should also be noted that only shortlisted books get crit.


The above is very true. Some of the best books I've read (all Thomas Hardy, all Bronte sisters etc. plus modern books like Gone Girl and Girl on a Train etc) all fall into this editor's reject pile as far as first chapters go. Some avid readers like a build up and will often give a book at least 5 chapters to convert. Girl on a Train was written by a girl I was in school with in Africa and she has sold millions of copies and sold movie rights from exactly the type of book that takes time to build the story and develop the characters. I guess it also boils down to genre, but in the long term, some of these literary masterpieces eventually outsell quick reads (like mine) that only survive a season. 
If your slow build up is essential to the story, perhaps only some slight tweaking is necessary since it is, after all a professional editor's advice. 
An enticing paragraph/cliff hanger based in the future in the opening paragraph is a good way to do it, then going back to your build up, having promised the reader that it's going to get interesting. For example, if it's a blood and guts story, (forgive me, I'm making it up as I write):--->

----
"I couldn't believe what I was seeing... I watched in horror as the creature's forked tongue lapped up every drop of my husband's blood from its claws, then it focused its piercing gaze on me, baring it's sharp fangs in semblance of an evil grin. I watched, trembling with fear, as it took step, after menacing step towards my children.
****
Friday's were my worst day, unlike most people I know. That's because it was knitting club day and this week I was hosting it for the group and my arch enemy, Anne Robertson would be coming. Etc.".
-----

So even if you have to do some major intro to set it up for the reader, the opening statement tells your reader that there's more and they should stick with it for a while to find out what happens and how the creature fits into the knitting club and so on. I'm no pro so pls forgive the unedited, ridiculous excerpt example above 

But if it cheapens your story, perhaps you could stick with your original idea and see what the readers say. I know some authors prefer to give nothing away until it happens. Either way, I'm sure you will do well. All the best with selfpub.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. Happy hump day everybody. I've got today off and then work Thursday evening and then Friday morning I am off to another three day craft show.

Meanwhile let's get to today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
4 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
8 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
8 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
8 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
8 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
9 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
9 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
11 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
11 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
15 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
15 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
15 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
16 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
18 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
18 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
22 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
23 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. Happy hump day everybody. I've got today off and then work Thursday evening and then Friday morning I am off to another three day craft show.
> 
> Meanwhile let's get to today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 4 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 8 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 8 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 8 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 8 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 9 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 9 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 11 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 11 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 15 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 15 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 15 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 16 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 18 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 18 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 22 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 23 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks
Nominated When Death Comes for you! Good Luck! Dan


----------



## TAClark

Does anyone know if Amazon has ever exercised their right to do an audiobook version of a Kindle Scout selection? I haven't seen any, but I've only looked at a random sample.


----------



## sskkoo1

Alan Felyk said:


> It's always interesting to see how authors approach writing differently. I had never written a novel before I wrote Damaged Beyond All Recognition. So I figured once the story idea solidified, I needed to write a comprehensive outline. After I wrote it (about 30 single-spaced pages), I sat it on for a few days and then came to a realization: The book was going to be about as much fun as writing a college term paper. Like the reader, I realized I needed a sense of discovery. If I knew precisely what was going to happen, where was the fun in that? I really believe I would have never finished the book had I stuck to an outline.
> 
> I kept the book's beginning and I had a vague sense of how things were going to end. At first, I wanted to protect the ending at all costs. But that made no sense when I thought about it. If all the fun was in the middle, I should have no problem telling people what happens in the end in the opening paragraphs of the book. Yes, there is a big twist near the end, and I got a perverse pleasure from my beta readers who all said, "Damn, how did I not see that coming?"
> 
> The no-outline approach is terrifying at first. You have to trust your ability to handle scenarios that often stray onto a dirt road with little hope of reaching the main highway. For example, I introduced what I thought would be a minor character in the book. Allie Briarsworth had no purpose other than to unsuccessfully tempt the main character, Paul Tomenko. The more I wrote about her, the more I grew to love her just like Paul did. One night I had a dream about Allie approaching me while I was at the computer keyboard. She started swearing and demanding that she get a role equal to Paul's girlfriend, Maggie Mae Monahan. I mulled that over during my gym workout the next day, and the seeds for a very unusual love triangle were formed. And Allie, who wasn't even mentioned in my initial outline, became everybody's favorite character in the book.
> 
> I'm luckier than most when it came to making a very good living from writing. But none of it involved fiction, and I deeply regret that I hadn't gotten serious about it sooner. Now I tell everybody I have to live long enough to make up for lost time.


I really get what you're saying here. Every one of my stories has come from just some random spark of inspiration and then I said, "That could be a cool concept for a book." From there I might have thought up a brief outline of a few characters and setting, but then I just dove into writing the book and its direction figured itself out as it went along. Many times I started out thinking this will be a horror book and by the time I was finished it became a thriller or even something that might touch on Young Adult. My finished product is never what I expected when I wrote my opening line and I think that's a good thing because I don't always want to know how my story will go or end throughout the writing process, it might make my writing experience boring. (I can't stand editing because I know the story and I find it tedious and boring.) I also think I become too attached to characters (my imaginary friends) and I find it hard to kill them off, thus, turning my ambition for a horror novel into something less... Deathy.


----------



## Used To Be BH

TAClark said:


> Does anyone know if Amazon has ever exercised their right to do an audiobook version of a Kindle Scout selection? I haven't seen any, but I've only looked at a random sample.


To the best of my knowledge, so far the answer is still no. The good news is that KP is now willing to release the audio rights after 90 days.


----------



## ID Johnson

This is an interesting discussion about plotting/pantsing and the speed of writing. This is the first year in sixteen that I haven't gone back to school with the kids. My very supportive husband has given me the year off from teaching to try and be a writer. So that's my job now. Originally, I planned to write 5000 words per weekday and finish a novel a month. Now, I see that I can write faster than that, and my goal has been 7000 words a weekday, which I've been able to do so far. If I write a 70,000 word book that is a book finished every two weeks (and then some time for editing before I give it to my editor, though I usually do some editing every day.) So far since I've started this little experiment at the end of July, I've finished 5 books and written almost 350,000 words. (If any of them are good words is yet to be seen!) There isn't a lot of time for outlining and plotting with this method. I know my characters well. So far, all of these books have been in three different series, and only one of them is a new series, so I've known most of my characters for years. I usually start writing with a general idea of where I'm going and my characters tell me what happens next--as some of you have mentioned. 
Whether or not this pays off, I'll find out. I just find it interesting how we all have different approaches and how we grow and change them as we develop as writers. My first novel took 10 years, and I had to set it aside and write something else before I was able to go back and finish it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Re- editing crit.
> 
> Pacing of first chapters is a question a personal taste when it comes to getting into a story and it is no indication of if a book will become a bestseller, or not. I hope that authors don't start re-visiting their first chapters and make knee-jerk alterations to dive right into action to speed it up after reading the editor's crit. It is just one person's personal taste and no guarantee of acceptance to start with action that doesn't suit all story circumstances or all reader expectations.
> 
> I much prefer to know who it is that I am meant to care for before I follow an MC on their journey and before the action starts, and also to have some orientation as to where it is set, which could be construed as slow pacing. In the same way, I put down all work that starts with dialogue when I know nothing of the person speaking, but as I say, that's my personal critera as many bestselling books start with dialogue. I do however expect foreshadowing of the conflict of the story for my genre in the first chapter.
> 
> You only have to research literary agent's sites for reasons that they reject submissions to know it's down to personal taste, when many of the reasons given are found in trad-published works.
> 
> eg, Dont start with weather. Never start at a funeral. Avoid descriptions of surroundings (Tell that to Stephen King) etc, etc.
> 
> No one should get dispondent about an editir's crit. Take on board what they say, and make a reasoned decision if action should be taken before self-publishing. Maybe seek other crit from beta readers. It should also be noted that only shortlisted books get crit.


I think the problem with book openings is that a large part of our audience has been conditioned by television. Something spectacular happens before the first commercial. Often, the next scene is captioned "Twenty-four hours earlier" or something like that, so the writers can tell us what we need to know about what happened. In literature, that translates into starting with a dramatic scene and filing in the background later.

A lot of times, that pattern does work in a novel. The problem comes with what happens right after. Some readers want that background right away. Others want non-stop action (again, conditioned by television). I've had readers tell me I have too much background near the beginning and readers tell me they wanted more back story on the characters.

As with other questions, I follow my instincts. I don't cut as much as my current editor wants me to, but his criticism helps me to find more concise ways to present it, drop some details into the action, and sometimes break up what would otherwise be a longish block of background with some action in the middle.

Writers of speculative fiction (fantasy and science fiction) have a special problem, because they have to introduce readers to their world. I've found it's a bit more acute problem in fantasy. Science fiction readers don't seem to want a science lecture in the middle of the novel; fantasy readers are more likely to want an explanation of how the magic works. There is wisdom in that. Authors can be tempted to use magic as an easy way out of any plot situation if the boundaries aren't defined. It's no coincidence that so many fantasy series begin with a young wizard learning his or her craft. That's an easy way to drop the workings of magic in a world into the story in a natural way.

Different creature types are also a problem in terms of background information. For instance, for a while a vampire was pretty much what Bram Stoker said it was. _Dracula_ and its movie iterations created a general pop culture knowledge of what a vampire was. Now we have a multitude of variations. Anne Rice vampires are not affected by holy objects. Stephanie Meyer vampires sparkle in the sunlight rather than being destroyed by it. _Lost Boys_ vampires can become human again if their sire is killed before the new vampire has killed a human. _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ vampires lose their human souls when they are transformed, and, with rare exceptions, their bodies are inhabited by demons instead. _Vampire Academy_ vampires all drink blood, but their are two different types, one magic-using, physically weak, living and basically benign (blood comes from willing donors), and the other (created by an act of murder) non-magic-using, physically strong, undead, and evil. All of this means a writer can't just say vampire and let it go at that. The nature of the vampire has to be defined.

The trick is finding a way of incorporating the explanations and background into the story in as natural a way as possible.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ID Johnson said:


> This is an interesting discussion about plotting/pantsing and the speed of writing. This is the first year in sixteen that I haven't gone back to school with the kids. My very supportive husband has given me the year off from teaching to try and be a writer. So that's my job now. Originally, I planned to write 5000 words per weekday and finish a novel a month. Now, I see that I can write faster than that, and my goal has been 7000 words a weekday, which I've been able to do so far. If I write a 70,000 word book that is a book finished every two weeks (and then some time for editing before I give it to my editor, though I usually do some editing every day.) So far since I've started this little experiment at the end of July, I've finished 5 books and written almost 350,000 words. (If any of them are good words is yet to be seen!) There isn't a lot of time for outlining and plotting with this method. I know my characters well. So far, all of these books have been in three different series, and only one of them is a new series, so I've known most of my characters for years. I usually start writing with a general idea of where I'm going and my characters tell me what happens next--as some of you have mentioned.
> Whether or not this pays off, I'll find out. I just find it interesting how we all have different approaches and how we grow and change them as we develop as writers. My first novel took 10 years, and I had to set it aside and write something else before I was able to go back and finish it.


It's undeniably easier to produce when that is your main job. When I was still teaching, I wrote frantically during the summers and got only very limited writing done during the year. During my first year of retirement, I wrote as much as I had in the preceding three years. I could do 5000 words a day--if I had the same energy I had ten years ago. Unfortunately, I'm a little slower now, and my best if I'm not interrupted seems more like 3000.


----------



## XCulletto

Girl Vs has been released. After debating for a while, I decided to launch at .99 rather than free. Now I'm regretting that because it's been an abysmal launch. I plan to set a free promo soon, but I'm kind of bummed I missed my chance with yhe KS announcement. 

As far as writing speed goes, I'm an absolute sloth compared to you all. I am also a teacher, and between that and 3 kids, I'm lucky to hit 2500 words a week.


----------



## ID Johnson

XCulletto said:


> Girl Vs has been released. After debating for a while, I decided to launch at .99 rather than free. Now I'm regretting that because it's been an abysmal launch. I plan to set a free promo soon, but I'm kind of bummed I missed my chance with yhe KS announcement.
> 
> As far as writing speed goes, I'm an absolute sloth compared to you all. I am also a teacher, and between that and 3 kids, I'm lucky to hit 2500 words a week.


When I was teaching, most weeks my word count was zero. I was lucky if I published three books a year, and one of them was always my 3-Day Novel and one was always my NaNoWriMo because those have deadlines.
_Girl Vs _isn't doing that bad! 45k ranking isn't too shabby. _Prelude_ is bouncing around in there, too. I had a much better launch with my first KS book, but I also haven't spent nearly as much on promo this time. I think that's the key--a nice promo stack from the beginning.


----------



## ID Johnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's undeniably easier to produce when that is your main job. When I was still teaching, I wrote frantically during the summers and got only very limited writing done during the year. During my first year of retirement, I wrote as much as I had in the preceding three years. I could do 5000 words a day--if I had the same energy I had ten years ago. Unfortunately, I'm a little slower now, and my best if I'm not interrupted seems more like 3000.


3000 words per day is still a lot--potentially a novel every month depending upon length and how much time you spend editing.


----------



## RachelWollaston

XCulletto said:


> Girl Vs has been released. After debating for a while, I decided to launch at .99 rather than free. Now I'm regretting that because it's been an abysmal launch. I plan to set a free promo soon, but I'm kind of bummed I missed my chance with yhe KS announcement.
> 
> As far as writing speed goes, I'm an absolute sloth compared to you all. I am also a teacher, and between that and 3 kids, I'm lucky to hit 2500 words a week.


I missed the KS announcement for my last submission. How soon after the rejection do you have to launch the book to get it??

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## byjehunter

ID Johnson said:


> This is an interesting discussion about plotting/pantsing and the speed of writing. This is the first year in sixteen that I haven't gone back to school with the kids. My very supportive husband has given me the year off from teaching to try and be a writer. So that's my job now. Originally, I planned to write 5000 words per weekday and finish a novel a month. Now, I see that I can write faster than that, and my goal has been 7000 words a weekday, which I've been able to do so far. If I write a 70,000 word book that is a book finished every two weeks (and then some time for editing before I give it to my editor, though I usually do some editing every day.) So far since I've started this little experiment at the end of July, I've finished 5 books and written almost 350,000 words. (If any of them are good words is yet to be seen!) There isn't a lot of time for outlining and plotting with this method. I know my characters well. So far, all of these books have been in three different series, and only one of them is a new series, so I've known most of my characters for years. I usually start writing with a general idea of where I'm going and my characters tell me what happens next--as some of you have mentioned.
> Whether or not this pays off, I'll find out. I just find it interesting how we all have different approaches and how we grow and change them as we develop as writers. My first novel took 10 years, and I had to set it aside and write something else before I was able to go back and finish it.


ID - that's amazing! I keep thinking of trying the same thing. I write fast but I'm not sure I could do 7,000 words a day without burning out. But I also believe it would be a much different story if I didn't have a day job draining my mental focus. I find I can draft fast- I don't rewrite a thing until I know how the story ends (which I don't often know when I start). Rewriting then, can take me some time! Do you have a similar rewriting goal to your daily word count?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

XCulletto said:


> Girl Vs has been released. After debating for a while, I decided to launch at .99 rather than free. Now I'm regretting that because it's been an abysmal launch. I plan to set a free promo soon, but I'm kind of bummed I missed my chance with yhe KS announcement.
> 
> As far as writing speed goes, I'm an absolute sloth compared to you all. I am also a teacher, and between that and 3 kids, I'm lucky to hit 2500 words a week.


Don't get down, get promoting. I have never given away a book but use the 99 c price point often. You can move the book with consistent promotions. Good Luck Dan


----------



## Kimjwest

RachelWollaston said:


> I missed the KS announcement for my last submission. How soon after the rejection do you have to launch the book to get it??
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


As long as you need. When you are ready to launch, you go back to your campaign page and there is a slot for you to enter the ASIN number of your book, then Amazon send your voters an email within 24 hours or less. So if you haven't used yours, it's probably still available.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> As long as you need. When you are ready to launch, you go back to your campaign page and there is a slot for you to enter the ASIN number of your book, then Amazon send your voters an email within 24 hours or less. So if you haven't used yours, it's probably still available.


It does disappear eventually, but if that happens, you can have the KS people reinstate it for you.


----------



## Kimjwest

XCulletto said:


> Girl Vs has been released. After debating for a while, I decided to launch at .99 rather than free. Now I'm regretting that because it's been an abysmal launch. I plan to set a free promo soon, but I'm kind of bummed I missed my chance with yhe KS announcement.


I know there are 2 schools of thought on launch in the thread; either 99c to get a paid rank or 5 days free to get reviews and stimulate sales and buzz. I walked the middle ground and chose to do a 2 day free option in the first week and as an unknown, it was a good decision and it was mostly downloaded by my subscribers and people who like the genre. After all, if you'd won then scout voters would have got it free anyway to try reviews going. 
I personally chose not to give it free to voters because most Scout voters simply vote for it because it's on the final day and giving non genre followers a book they wouldn't otherwise read = lone star reviews. Almost all the scout winners have bad reviews from people who read a book not in their genre. Just Jilted doesn't even have explicit content and sensitive scouters who got her book are still complaining about the lack of morality? 
It helps if you have a mailing list, makes your subscribers feel like they are getting a reward and you can word it that way [to say thank you for subscribing, I want you to get my book free etc]. 
I added a sign up mailerlite link at the end of my book and have received quite a lot of new sign ups who have to copy/paste it since links inside don't seem to work.
Good luck, don't be discouraged.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Thanks
> Nominated When Death Comes for you! Good Luck! Dan


Thank you!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

ID Johnson said:


> This is an interesting discussion about plotting/pantsing and the speed of writing. This is the first year in sixteen that I haven't gone back to school with the kids. My very supportive husband has given me the year off from teaching to try and be a writer. So that's my job now. Originally, I planned to write 5000 words per weekday and finish a novel a month. Now, I see that I can write faster than that, and my goal has been 7000 words a weekday, which I've been able to do so far. If I write a 70,000 word book that is a book finished every two weeks (and then some time for editing before I give it to my editor, though I usually do some editing every day.) So far since I've started this little experiment at the end of July, I've finished 5 books and written almost 350,000 words. (If any of them are good words is yet to be seen!) There isn't a lot of time for outlining and plotting with this method. I know my characters well. So far, all of these books have been in three different series, and only one of them is a new series, so I've known most of my characters for years. I usually start writing with a general idea of where I'm going and my characters tell me what happens next--as some of you have mentioned.
> Whether or not this pays off, I'll find out. I just find it interesting how we all have different approaches and how we grow and change them as we develop as writers. My first novel took 10 years, and I had to set it aside and write something else before I was able to go back and finish it.


Wow on those numbers. My spouse is also giving me the support to write full time, and I definitely need to get faster. Thanks for the reminder that sometimes, we have to step away from one novel to pursue something else. I've written two books in a series with two left, but I need a break from those characters (and they from me) so I've started a new series. Hope they move faster!


----------



## ID Johnson

byjehunter said:
 

> ID - that's amazing! I keep thinking of trying the same thing. I write fast but I'm not sure I could do 7,000 words a day without burning out. But I also believe it would be a much different story if I didn't have a day job draining my mental focus. I find I can draft fast- I don't rewrite a thing until I know how the story ends (which I don't often know when I start). Rewriting then, can take me some time! Do you have a similar rewriting goal to your daily word count?


Not having a job or kids at home is the only way I can write that much (my girls are 7 and 10 and in school all day.) I definitely couldn't do this if I had a day job or a little one at home. I don't do a lot of rewriting. Before I start writing each day, I read what I wrote the day before and edit/make changes, and sometimes that takes me up to an hour. I have an idea of where my plot is going before I start writing, so I usually know how it has to end, and usually the characters lead me where they want to go in order to get there. Sometimes I think of details or foreshadowing I need to add, and I'll go back and put that in as I go. I also write sequentially. I know some people skip around, but I can't do that. Like I said in my original post, I don't know if anything I'm writing is any good, but I feel like I'm getting a lot of stories out of my head that have been living there a long time, which is very satisfying!


----------



## ID Johnson

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Wow on those numbers. My spouse is also giving me the support to write full time, and I definitely need to get faster. Thanks for the reminder that sometimes, we have to step away from one novel to pursue something else. I've written two books in a series with two left, but I need a break from those characters (and they from me) so I've started a new series. Hope they move faster!


I think taking a break from your characters helps a lot! I have one main series that I've written 5 books in, a backstory, and a novelette, and I have to take a break from them pretty frequently and work on something else. But I always come back to them because they are like friends. I've already warned my husband that the older I get the more likely I am to start having conversations with Cadence and Aaron like they're just sitting in my living room. He can't say I didn't warn him! Best of luck with the rest of your series!


----------



## VayneLine

Alright guys, I made it through, I am now live!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HPLQVEPWYIPP

This is a sci-fi book, so if you like action,scifi, mild romance or adventure it'd be up your alley. Thanks for all the help so far in here.

What are some next steps I can do as far as buying ads or anything along that line?


----------



## ID Johnson

VayneLine said:


> Alright guys, I made it through, I am now live!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/HPLQVEPWYIPP
> 
> This is a sci-fi book, so if you like action,scifi, mild romance or adventure it'd be up your alley. Thanks for all the help so far in here.
> 
> What are some next steps I can do as far as buying ads or anything along that line?


Congrats! I'd contact Author Shout right away because they have a 30 day package that's $10--so it will last your whole campaign. They also make graphics you can post on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

ID Johnson said:


> Congrats! I'd contact Author Shout right away because they have a 30 day package that's $10--so it will last your whole campaign. They also make graphics you can post on Twitter and Facebook.


I second the Author Shout and I'll add that if you want a Readper (inexpensive and effective) do it now because open slots fill up fast.


----------



## VayneLine

Thanks for the tips guys, but I was checking author shout and readper and I have a question...*who/how do they get readers?* The ENTIRE site is clearly designed just at authors, if I was a reader (the ones WE are trying to get) how would I have ever signed up or benefited from going to those websites?

To be clear, I am not attacking you in the slightest, I am grateful for your tips, this is my critical thinking coming out and my past as a niche website operator which sets off bells when I see similar...techniques...on other websites.


----------



## ID Johnson

VayneLine said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, but I was checking author shout and readper and I have a question...*who/how do they get readers?* The ENTIRE site is clearly designed just at authors, if I was a reader (the ones WE are trying to get) how would I have ever signed up or benefited from going to those websites?
> 
> To be clear, I am not attacking you in the slightest, I am grateful for your tips, this is my critical thinking coming out and my past as a niche website operator which sets off bells when I see similar...techniques...on other websites.


I know Author Shout does a lot of tweeting, and they have their website and Facebook, though I don't know if they have a newsletter. The great thing about Author Shout is the graphics they provide you with. They'll send you a banner and another promo post that you can use anywhere else you like, so that to me was worth the $10. They all look quite professional. For the purposes of gaining exposure for KS, authors are some of the best people you can ask for nominations. They are going to be just as likely to want to vote for you as anyone else. We are also all readers, right? 
I have also used Readper and they definitely have a newsletter and very popular website. The owner frequents this thread, and I'm sure he could tell you a lot more than I can if he stops by. Readper definitely boosted my KS campaign and got me onto the hot and trending list.
There are other promos that you can do. Books Butterfly has one as does Genre Pulse (called Scout Boost) and they might also help, but they are a lot more expensive.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Ditto what ID said.  Readper has a huge newsletter.  My last campaign, Readper gave me a 4-day tail on Hot and Trending.  Author Shout does have a reader website and they will post your book there as well as tweet it for 30 days.  For $10 bucks it's worth it.  But the Readper is a steal at $7.50.  It always gives me lots of page views.  And obviously quite a few noms, or I wouldn't hit H&T in the boggy middle bit.


----------



## Variath

Just to inform you all that my book "The Peacewoods" now a free download slot on 9th November and 10th November to all KB family. If you like an Indian Romantic, Thriller story with Indian culture, the book is for you and don't forget to leave your valuable review, it will be an asset for me.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0775RZLRK/


----------



## Alan Felyk

Just heard this on Amazon Music. Seemed damn appropriate after being immersed in a Kindle Scout campaign for more than three weeks.

"I'll never leave the canyon cause I'm surrounded on all sides
By people writing novels and living on amusement rides"

bit.ly/2zsTz1S


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday.

I'd like to say something brilliantly lucid at this point. I'd like to make you spew up your morning coffee through your nostrils and laugh yourself breathless. I'd like to make you call out for your wife or your husband and say something like "Oh God, you have got to come here and read this. It's so darned funny..."

I'd like to make your cat look at you strangely.

I'd like to make your children look at you as if they are wondering to themselves that maybe - just maybe - their parent's cheese has slipped from their cracker.

Only I can't because I'm just too darned tired.

So insert something funny - RIGHT HERE.

Do it.

Do it now.

Not that. Don't insert that. No one wants to see that.

Just put that away right now, right this very minute - and let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
3 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
7 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
7 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
7 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
7 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
8 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
8 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
10 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
10 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
14 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
14 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
14 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
15 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
17 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
17 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
21 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
22 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
28 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Hi all. My novel the Poison People has been accepted by KS and launches tomorrow, I'll let you know when! 

I'm happy with the preview, there was just one thing I was wondering - am I shooting myself in the foot by keeping the categories quite tight? These are the ones I've chosen. I guess my main concern is that by saying I'm in British contemporary fiction (well, it is) I'll miss a lot of potential US readers, who I think will be my main audience post-KS. I am a British writer, and the story is mostly set in the UK, but has US characters and settings. 

Literature & Fiction  ›  Contemporary Fiction  ›  British
Science Fiction & Fantasy  ›  Science Fiction  ›  Dystopian
Science Fiction & Fantasy  ›  Science Fiction  ›  Post-Apocalyptic


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
Deadline by Jewel Allen
Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk

Good luck to all three!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Ditto what ID said. Readper has a huge newsletter. My last campaign, Readper gave me a 4-day tail on Hot and Trending. Author Shout does have a reader website and they will post your book there as well as tweet it for 30 days. For $10 bucks it's worth it. But the Readper is a steal at $7.50. It always gives me lots of page views. And obviously quite a few noms, or I wouldn't hit H&T in the boggy middle bit.


I'll third that. The day my Readper campaign launched was one of the biggest days I've had so far, second only to the second day of the campaign, at which point my mailing list folks got the word, I started FB advertising, and basically was using every other personal resource I had.

Author Shout is harder to measure because it advertises a lot on FB, and I see a lot of FB hits, though I can't verify that they're all Author Shout. I know there are far more than my ads are generating. The total views from their website also keeps steadily increasing.

To those recs I'll add that Lincoln Cole, one of our resident Kindle Scout experts, is also now offering a reasonably priced Scout promotional service. His push for me doesn't happen until November 13, but I'm already getting hits from his website. I'm going to go out on a limb and say his service will be productive. (I've participated both in cross-promotional anthologies and mailing list builders with him. He is always well-organized and delivers exactly what he says he will.)

In addition, if your book has a YA or NA appeal, I would highly recommend Ripley's Booklist. You can use an author special feature in her newsletter to do a Scout promo. Last time her promotion produced my highest day. This time I had so much other promotion going on that it wasn't my highest day, but it was almost 200 up from the day before, and I got the jump in direct traffic I would expect from a good newsletter campaign. The price is also very reasonable.

I'm trying Scout Boost again because it worked well for me last time. It didn't work well for Lincoln, and it is pricey, so there's that to consider.


----------



## RK

OMG! It happened! I got a giant letter full of editorial feedback to devour on my rejected Scout book and I am over the moon!! To backtrack, my super successful (in terms of stats) campaign ended on 11/04, and by 11/06 I got a quick harsh deadpan NO. I was devastated to be rejected so quickly - instead of a no, it felt more like a $#@! no to me. 

I didn't expect to qualify for the new announcement that they're giving feedback in Nov/Dec because mine was originally submitted in October, so I figured that didn't apply. However, I am already a Kindle Press author (my first campaign book was selected) and all the prior winners were talking about how they still got feedback despite the many (many!!) denied campaigns recently for people on their subsequent runs. But yet - all I had in my inbox was a generic no and nothing else to go along with it. Fast forward to this morning, when - I finally received an email with EXTREMELY detailed feedback on my manuscript! Hallelujah! 

The gist of what they didn't like/what I can work on: my many dialogue tags (admittedly a crutch of mine) along with repeat useless words like "actually" (hey, I write like I talk, lol - so clearly I need to make my characters speak better than I do IRL) - and they also made some detailed notes on how/why I should've expanded some of my side characters/sub arcs (which I completely agree with). The notes were so detailed that they literally gave me suggestions on even the most mundane/unimportant elements of my story as to how I could improve even on those small things that are otherwise of minor importance, which is of great help overall.    

The "marketing" notes were the part that struck me as a little odd, only because they said my characters were too old to market as a YA book (which is why I don't write YA, my genre is actually "New Adult" - characters 18-26, but they don't have that option in Scout - so I noted 'teen' simply because my books are "clean" unlike so many other romances, yet I think that mislead them into thinking I expected this to be a YA when it is definitely not - it's just simply okay for a younger audience (15+) to read if they like contemporary romance). So a note to take more time/thought on what categories you choose FIRST when selecting them for your submission (I should've picked all the general/contemporary romance categories first before even touching teen, but looking back I think that's the first one I picked for the campaign simply because I saw it first, lol). They loved my cover, but - - weren't crazy about my title. *GASP* - I love my title (like I really, REALLY love it - especially with how it relates to the book) so although I will take every single other suggestion/detail they gave me into account, I'm just really not sure what to do about that - so that may be the one thing I hold my ground on.

Otherwise there were also many, many positives - they loved my characters, the HEA ending, and my copyediting is good (<- that's a big win for me, because I do it myself, lol) - but they compared this book to my last book (about my father dying) and it didn't pack the same emotion punch as that (because let's face it, no other books I write will be as traumatic for me as when my father was actually dying...  ) but they gave me some great suggestions as to how to get it closer to that level (which is so very helpful). 

So all in all, the feedback was extremely spot on and I agree with almost every single thing they pointed out, which is huge for me to be able to learn and grow from this process. Sorry this post is so long, but I just thought perhaps some of this information may be helpful to the rest of you struggling like me to understand the choices they make and their reasoning for those choices. 

I've decided that instead of rushing to self-pub this one (even though I really want to), I am going to make all of their changes and strengthen my book as much as possible based on all of their suggestions (except the title - I just can't do it, it feels like asking me to change my 7 year old son's name at this point, lol) and I will hopefully have a kick-ass launch in January with a much stronger, better book.  

To all of you in the trenches - keep your head up. My "%$#! no" has now turned into more of a "no thank you" (a victory in itself) and hopefully by further working on/improving this book, I can turn it into a "$#%!, wish we would have taken it!" story.


----------



## Decon

RK said:


> OMG! It happened! I got a giant letter full of editorial feedback to devour on my rejected Scout book and I am over the moon!! To backtrack, my super successful (in terms of stats) campaign ended on 11/04, and by 11/06 I got a quick harsh deadpan NO. I was devastated to be rejected so quickly - instead of a no, it felt more like a $#@! no to me.
> 
> I didn't expect to qualify for the new announcement that they're giving feedback in Nov/Dec because mine was originally submitted in October, so I figured that didn't apply. However, I am already a Kindle Press author (my first campaign book was selected) and all the prior winners were talking about how they still got feedback despite the many (many!!) denied campaigns recently for people on their subsequent runs. But yet - all I had in my inbox was a generic no and nothing else to go along with it. Fast forward to this morning, when - I finally received an email with EXTREMELY detailed feedback on my manuscript! Hallelujah!
> 
> The gist of what they didn't like/what I can work on: my many dialogue tags (admittedly a crutch of mine) along with repeat useless words like "actually" (hey, I write like I talk, lol - so clearly I need to make my characters speak better than I do IRL) - and they also made some detailed notes on how/why I should've expanded some of my side characters/sub arcs (which I completely agree with). The notes were so detailed that they literally gave me suggestions on even the most mundane/unimportant elements of my story as to how I could improve even on those small things that are otherwise of minor importance, which is of great help overall.
> 
> The "marketing" notes were the part that struck me as a little odd, only because they said my characters were too old to market as a YA book (which is why I don't write YA, my genre is actually "New Adult" - characters 18-26, but they don't have that option in Scout - so I noted 'teen' simply because my books are "clean" unlike so many other romances, yet I think that mislead them into thinking I expected this to be a YA when it is definitely not - it's just simply okay for a younger audience (15+) to read if they like contemporary romance). So a note to take more time/thought on what categories you choose FIRST when selecting them for your submission (I should've picked all the general/contemporary romance categories first before even touching teen, but looking back I think that's the first one I picked for the campaign simply because I saw it first, lol). They loved my cover, but - - weren't crazy about my title. *GASP* - I love my title (like I really, REALLY love it - especially with how it relates to the book) so although I will take every single other suggestion/detail they gave me into account, I'm just really not sure what to do about that - so that may be the one thing I hold my ground on.
> 
> Otherwise there were also many, many positives - they loved my characters, the HEA ending, and my copyediting is good (<- that's a big win for me, because I do it myself, lol) - but they compared this book to my last book (about my father dying) and it didn't pack the same emotion punch as that (because let's face it, no other books I write will be as traumatic for me as when my father was actually dying...  ) but they gave me some great suggestions as to how to get it closer to that level (which is so very helpful).
> 
> So all in all, the feedback was extremely spot on and I agree with almost every single thing they pointed out, which is huge for me to be able to learn and grow from this process. Sorry this post is so long, but I just thought perhaps some of this information may be helpful to the rest of you struggling like me to understand the choices they make and their reasoning for those choices.
> 
> I've decided that instead of rushing to self-pub this one (even though I really want to), I am going to make all of their changes and strengthen my book as much as possible based on all of their suggestions (except the title - I just can't do it, it feels like asking me to change my 7 year old son's name at this point, lol) and I will hopefully have a kick-ass launch in January with a much stronger, better book.
> 
> To all of you in the trenches - keep your head up. My "%$#! no" has now turned into more of a "no thank you" (a victory in itself) and hopefully by further working on/improving this book, I can turn it into a "$#%!, wish we would have taken it!" story.


That's fantastic. I wish they'd have been giving crits when I had my rejection. I noted the genre selection. I'm now thinking it was a mistake to add mine to three catagories. I wont make that mistake again and I'll stick to the main one. Reading some previous comments about some reasons for rejection, I researched the net for common reasons for rejection by literary agents and publishers. The list below is by no means exhaustive, but it's a summary of the most reflective of why stuff gets rejected,

One problem with kindle Scout is that unless you go through a multiple beta reader program before submitting, it's too late after the event to make development edits other than for going ahead and self-publishing. Kindle Scout, besides having a requirement for a quality cover, they have a firm requirement that your MS has an edit prior to submission. Problem with that is that if an author can afford it, the most it will get is a line edit for punctuation and grammar, and if you are lucky, a few pointers that the editor feels need changing, though they aren't obliged to do that with a line edit, or a proof read. The one that would really matter is an in-depth development edit, but the cost of those would be more than the advance and still no guarantee of acceptance for a multitude of reasons.

Here's the list. No doubt that acceptance is a tough one. Before any of this, most are rejected purely on the blurb and maybe an opening para or two, without reading any thing else.

1, The book is slow paced from the off with no hint of the conflict to come. Pacing is off with either too slow, or too fast scenes.

2, The book is over long for the genre and it would cost too much to produce/ the books word count is below expectations for the genre.

3, The book is promising but needs too much development work for available scheduling to be viable. Or it has no recognizable plot. Disjointed transitions from scene to scene chapter to chapter. Too complicated a plot for the reader to absorb what is going on.

4, Needs too much line editing and proofreading.

5, Too many characters for the reader to follow.

6, The writer gives no reason for the reader to care about the character.

7, POV. More than 1 character POVs per scene.

8, Stock characters, limp descriptions, instead of complicated characters. No background or defining moment character needs to change. Too much descriptive weight given to minor characters. poor character development.

9, Preachy types of narrative with too obvious a moral message.

10, The writing is flowery.

11, Too many clichés.

12, The editor has had similar books before that haven't sold.

13, The author has other published books of this type which haven't sold.

14, The author has no, or little in the way of a social media presence.

15, Graphic violence or explicit sex.

16, Too similar to other known stories.

17, It is not what they are looking for at that moment. Or the genre is not clear for expectations.


----------



## VayneLine

Thanks for the stories that those sites actually helped.  Is there any way to measure how many hits or nominatations I am getting?

I got a few of the ending soon books nominated, really like cold solar.


----------



## Arches

RK said:


> OMG! It happened! I got a giant letter full of editorial feedback to devour on my rejected Scout book and I am over the moon!! To backtrack, my super successful (in terms of stats) campaign ended on 11/04, and by 11/06 I got a quick harsh deadpan NO. I was devastated to be rejected so quickly - instead of a no, it felt more like a $#@! no to me.


That's terrific. I'm sure your book will come out much better by virtue of starting a Scout campaign.


----------



## Used To Be BH

VayneLine said:


> Thanks for the stories that those sites actually helped. Is there any way to measure how many hits or nominatations I am getting?
> 
> I got a few of the ending soon books nominated, really like cold solar.


You get a record of page views and how many hours in hot and trending each day (updates once every 24 hours). Aside from that, there's no way to know any other stats for sure. It would be useful to know number of nominations, but Scout doesn't reveal that.

Number of page views gives you some idea of how attractive your book is to the Scouting audience. It's hard to maintain page views mid-campaign--that great chasm between recently added and ending soon--unless your book has a lot of first-glance appeal. If it does, and it stays in Hot and Trending, it will attract even more views. It also may give you a rough idea of how big an initial wave of sales you might have at release.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RK said:


> OMG! It happened! I got a giant letter full of editorial feedback to devour on my rejected Scout book and I am over the moon!! To backtrack, my super successful (in terms of stats) campaign ended on 11/04, and by 11/06 I got a quick harsh deadpan NO. I was devastated to be rejected so quickly - instead of a no, it felt more like a $#@! no to me.
> 
> I didn't expect to qualify for the new announcement that they're giving feedback in Nov/Dec because mine was originally submitted in October, so I figured that didn't apply. However, I am already a Kindle Press author (my first campaign book was selected) and all the prior winners were talking about how they still got feedback despite the many (many!!) denied campaigns recently for people on their subsequent runs. But yet - all I had in my inbox was a generic no and nothing else to go along with it. Fast forward to this morning, when - I finally received an email with EXTREMELY detailed feedback on my manuscript! Hallelujah!
> 
> The gist of what they didn't like/what I can work on: my many dialogue tags (admittedly a crutch of mine) along with repeat useless words like "actually" (hey, I write like I talk, lol - so clearly I need to make my characters speak better than I do IRL) - and they also made some detailed notes on how/why I should've expanded some of my side characters/sub arcs (which I completely agree with). The notes were so detailed that they literally gave me suggestions on even the most mundane/unimportant elements of my story as to how I could improve even on those small things that are otherwise of minor importance, which is of great help overall.
> 
> The "marketing" notes were the part that struck me as a little odd, only because they said my characters were too old to market as a YA book (which is why I don't write YA, my genre is actually "New Adult" - characters 18-26, but they don't have that option in Scout - so I noted 'teen' simply because my books are "clean" unlike so many other romances, yet I think that mislead them into thinking I expected this to be a YA when it is definitely not - it's just simply okay for a younger audience (15+) to read if they like contemporary romance). So a note to take more time/thought on what categories you choose FIRST when selecting them for your submission (I should've picked all the general/contemporary romance categories first before even touching teen, but looking back I think that's the first one I picked for the campaign simply because I saw it first, lol). They loved my cover, but - - weren't crazy about my title. *GASP* - I love my title (like I really, REALLY love it - especially with how it relates to the book) so although I will take every single other suggestion/detail they gave me into account, I'm just really not sure what to do about that - so that may be the one thing I hold my ground on.
> 
> Otherwise there were also many, many positives - they loved my characters, the HEA ending, and my copyediting is good (<- that's a big win for me, because I do it myself, lol) - but they compared this book to my last book (about my father dying) and it didn't pack the same emotion punch as that (because let's face it, no other books I write will be as traumatic for me as when my father was actually dying...  ) but they gave me some great suggestions as to how to get it closer to that level (which is so very helpful).
> 
> So all in all, the feedback was extremely spot on and I agree with almost every single thing they pointed out, which is huge for me to be able to learn and grow from this process. Sorry this post is so long, but I just thought perhaps some of this information may be helpful to the rest of you struggling like me to understand the choices they make and their reasoning for those choices.
> 
> I've decided that instead of rushing to self-pub this one (even though I really want to), I am going to make all of their changes and strengthen my book as much as possible based on all of their suggestions (except the title - I just can't do it, it feels like asking me to change my 7 year old son's name at this point, lol) and I will hopefully have a kick-ass launch in January with a much stronger, better book.
> 
> To all of you in the trenches - keep your head up. My "%$#! no" has now turned into more of a "no thank you" (a victory in itself) and hopefully by further working on/improving this book, I can turn it into a "$#%!, wish we would have taken it!" story.


I always thought they should give some feedback, but in my wildest dreams, I never imagined they would give that much. I know it's only for November and December, but I kind of hope that's a test and that they may decide to continue it. Revealing something about what they're looking for might very well improve their odds of getting it, after all.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> One problem with kindle Scout is that unless you go through a multiple beta reader program before submitting, it's too late after the event to make development edits other than for going ahead and self-publishing. Kindle Scout, besides having a requirement for a quality cover, they have a firm requirement that your MS has an edit prior to submission. Problem with that is that if an author can afford it, the most it will get is a line edit for punctuation and grammar, and if you are lucky, a few pointers that the editor feels need changing, though they aren't obliged to do that with a line edit, or a proof read. The one that would really matter is an in-depth development edit, but the cost of those would be more than the advance and still no guarantee of acceptance for a multitude of reasons.


The feedback has been interesting. So far, we've seen one book rejected primarily because of the cover (Lincoln's), and two rejected for things that sound like fine-tuning. I'm a little surprised that scenarios like that don't produce an invitation to fix and resubmit. It's not exactly as if they have more absolutely flawless manuscripts than they can handle.

I know they require at least one round of editing prior to submission, but as you say, one round isn't going to catch everything. I noticed earlier that some authors were reporting not just one round of editing after selection, but three or four in some cases, so clearly the editors don't think every manuscript they put out is flawless.

All of that said, I'm perfectly happy to self-publish in the likely event that I'm rejected. If I get feedback that will help me improve the book, all the better. The system may not be exactly what I'd want, but it's still a lot better than most trad publishing processes.


----------



## PraytorAZ

MASS PRIMARY (Dark Landing Series book 2) launched yesterday! Science fiction and fantasy; mystery thriller; adventure

The first book in the series, TRANSMUTED (my debut novel) was selected last year. If they don't select book 2, I'm more than a little concerned about how to market the series when I have no control over pricing/leverage of the first book. Has anyone else experienced this?

Please nominate MASS PRIMARY--I need all the help I can get! Thanks. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DGR84RNEU107


----------



## Sebourn

Bill Hiatt said:


> The feedback has been interesting. So far, we've seen one book rejected primarily because of the cover (Lincoln's), and two rejected for things that sound like fine-tuning. I'm a little surprised that scenarios like that don't produce an invitation to fix and resubmit. It's not exactly as if they have more absolutely flawless manuscripts than they can handle.
> 
> I know they require at least one round of editing prior to submission, but as you say, one round isn't going to catch everything. I noticed earlier that some authors were reporting not just one round of editing after selection, but three or four in some cases, so clearly the editors don't think every manuscript they put out is flawless.
> 
> All of that said, I'm perfectly happy to self-publish in the likely event that I'm rejected. If I get feedback that will help me improve the book, all the better. The system may not be exactly what I'd want, but it's still a lot better than most trad publishing processes.


Agree 100%.

I'm on round two with Kindle Scout and am preparing myself for rejection yet again, and that's okay. This is a different sort of process that gets you exposure and, potentially, feedback. And it's over and done with in a little over a month.

That's a lot more than I can say for the traditional method of submitting to agents and publishers and waiting weeks or months just to get a photocopy of a form rejection.

I'll continue to submit all my novel-length works to Kindle Scout until they make me stop. Granted, I work two jobs and average one novel per year, so that's not saying a whole lot. But hey.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RK said:


> The "marketing" notes were the part that struck me as a little odd, only because they said my characters were too old to market as a YA book (which is why I don't write YA, my genre is actually "New Adult" - characters 18-26, but they don't have that option in Scout


Just for future reference, it's true that New Adult is not one of their major genre tags, but a New Adult choice does show up among subgenres. Here's what my current campaign looks like:
Science Fiction & Fantasy › Fantasy › New Adult & College
Science Fiction & Fantasy › Fantasy › Paranormal & Urban › Urban


----------



## Used To Be BH

Sebourn said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> I'm on round two with Kindle Scout and am preparing myself for rejection yet again, and that's okay. This is a different sort of process that gets you exposure and, potentially, feedback. And it's over and done with in a little over a month.
> 
> That's a lot more than I can say for the traditional method of submitting to agents and publishers and waiting weeks or months just to get a photocopy of a form rejection.
> 
> I'll continue to submit all my novel-length works to Kindle Scout until they make me stop. Granted, I work two jobs and average one novel per year, so that's not saying a whole lot. But hey.


Two jobs? Under those circumstances, a novel a year is the best most people could do.


----------



## jaxonreed

ID Johnson said:


> I have also used Readper and they definitely have a newsletter and very popular website. The owner frequents this thread, and I'm sure he could tell you a lot more than I can if he stops by. Readper definitely boosted my KS campaign and got me onto the hot and trending list.


Happy to comment and answer any other questions.

Readper subscribers prefer bargains and freebies like other subscribers at other sites, but they have been known to buy higher priced books if they are appealing. We're involved in a variety of subscriber magnets, and we offer swag to our subscribers. They have been very responsive to Scout once they understood what it was about, and I'd like to think we're at least partly responsible for the higher number of Scout nominators these days.


----------



## Used To Be BH

WasAnn said:


> You can handle this a couple of ways. One that seems to work well is to write a side-tale or prequel, then you have control over pricing for a book that allows firm entry into the series.


That's a clever idea--outflank book 1 with book 0. The only problem might be when KP offers a $0.99 promo on book 1. At that point, you need to be able to promote the KP book. Will promoters be willing to accept both book 0 and book 1 as potential first books in the same series?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll third that. The day my Readper campaign launched was one of the biggest days I've had so far, second only to the second day of the campaign, at which point my mailing list folks got the word, I started FB advertising, and basically was using every other personal resource I had.
> 
> Author Shout is harder to measure because it advertises a lot on FB, and I see a lot of FB hits, though I can't verify that they're all Author Shout. I know there are far more than my ads are generating. The total views from their website also keeps steadily increasing.
> 
> To those recs I'll add that Lincoln Cole, one of our resident Kindle Scout experts, is also now offering a reasonably priced Scout promotional service. His push for me doesn't happen until November 13, but I'm already getting hits from his website. I'm going to go out on a limb and say his service will be productive. (I've participated both in cross-promotional anthologies and mailing list builders with him. He is always well-organized and delivers exactly what he says he will.)
> 
> In addition, if your book has a YA or NA appeal, I would highly recommend Ripley's Booklist. You can use an author special feature in her newsletter to do a Scout promo. Last time her promotion produced my highest day. This time I had so much other promotion going on that it wasn't my highest day, but it was almost 200 up from the day before, and I got the jump in direct traffic I would expect from a good newsletter campaign. The price is also very reasonable.
> 
> I'm trying Scout Boost again because it worked well for me last time. It didn't work well for Lincoln, and it is pricey, so there's that to consider.


No soggy middle for you Bill, Everyday your book is H&T Good luck Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

RK said:


> OMG! It happened! I got a giant letter full of editorial feedback to devour on my rejected Scout book and I am over the moon!! To backtrack, my super successful (in terms of stats) campaign ended on 11/04, and by 11/06 I got a quick harsh deadpan NO. I was devastated to be rejected so quickly - instead of a no, it felt more like a $#@! no to me.
> 
> I didn't expect to qualify for the new announcement that they're giving feedback in Nov/Dec because mine was originally submitted in October, so I figured that didn't apply. However, I am already a Kindle Press author (my first campaign book was selected) and all the prior winners were talking about how they still got feedback despite the many (many!!) denied campaigns recently for people on their subsequent runs. But yet - all I had in my inbox was a generic no and nothing else to go along with it. Fast forward to this morning, when - I finally received an email with EXTREMELY detailed feedback on my manuscript! Hallelujah!
> 
> The gist of what they didn't like/what I can work on: my many dialogue tags (admittedly a crutch of mine) along with repeat useless words like "actually" (hey, I write like I talk, lol - so clearly I need to make my characters speak better than I do IRL) - and they also made some detailed notes on how/why I should've expanded some of my side characters/sub arcs (which I completely agree with). The notes were so detailed that they literally gave me suggestions on even the most mundane/unimportant elements of my story as to how I could improve even on those small things that are otherwise of minor importance, which is of great help overall.
> 
> The "marketing" notes were the part that struck me as a little odd, only because they said my characters were too old to market as a YA book (which is why I don't write YA, my genre is actually "New Adult" - characters 18-26, but they don't have that option in Scout - so I noted 'teen' simply because my books are "clean" unlike so many other romances, yet I think that mislead them into thinking I expected this to be a YA when it is definitely not - it's just simply okay for a younger audience (15+) to read if they like contemporary romance). So a note to take more time/thought on what categories you choose FIRST when selecting them for your submission (I should've picked all the general/contemporary romance categories first before even touching teen, but looking back I think that's the first one I picked for the campaign simply because I saw it first, lol). They loved my cover, but - - weren't crazy about my title. *GASP* - I love my title (like I really, REALLY love it - especially with how it relates to the book) so although I will take every single other suggestion/detail they gave me into account, I'm just really not sure what to do about that - so that may be the one thing I hold my ground on.
> 
> Otherwise there were also many, many positives - they loved my characters, the HEA ending, and my copyediting is good (<- that's a big win for me, because I do it myself, lol) - but they compared this book to my last book (about my father dying) and it didn't pack the same emotion punch as that (because let's face it, no other books I write will be as traumatic for me as when my father was actually dying...  ) but they gave me some great suggestions as to how to get it closer to that level (which is so very helpful).
> 
> So all in all, the feedback was extremely spot on and I agree with almost every single thing they pointed out, which is huge for me to be able to learn and grow from this process. Sorry this post is so long, but I just thought perhaps some of this information may be helpful to the rest of you struggling like me to understand the choices they make and their reasoning for those choices.
> 
> I've decided that instead of rushing to self-pub this one (even though I really want to), I am going to make all of their changes and strengthen my book as much as possible based on all of their suggestions (except the title - I just can't do it, it feels like asking me to change my 7 year old son's name at this point, lol) and I will hopefully have a kick-ass launch in January with a much stronger, better book.
> 
> To all of you in the trenches - keep your head up. My "%$#! no" has now turned into more of a "no thank you" (a victory in itself) and hopefully by further working on/improving this book, I can turn it into a "$#%!, wish we would have taken it!" story.


Thank you for sharing the information. Agree, take the critique seriously and make the changes you believe do not compromise your idea. Good Luck Dan


----------



## RachelWollaston

RK said:


> OMG! It happened! I got a giant letter full of editorial feedback to devour on my rejected Scout book and I am over the moon!! To backtrack, my super successful (in terms of stats) campaign ended on 11/04, and by 11/06 I got a quick harsh deadpan NO. I was devastated to be rejected so quickly - instead of a no, it felt more like a $#@! no to me.
> 
> I didn't expect to qualify for the new announcement that they're giving feedback in Nov/Dec because mine was originally submitted in October, so I figured that didn't apply. However, I am already a Kindle Press author (my first campaign book was selected) and all the prior winners were talking about how they still got feedback despite the many (many!!) denied campaigns recently for people on their subsequent runs. But yet - all I had in my inbox was a generic no and nothing else to go along with it. Fast forward to this morning, when - I finally received an email with EXTREMELY detailed feedback on my manuscript! Hallelujah!
> 
> The gist of what they didn't like/what I can work on: my many dialogue tags (admittedly a crutch of mine) along with repeat useless words like "actually" (hey, I write like I talk, lol - so clearly I need to make my characters speak better than I do IRL) - and they also made some detailed notes on how/why I should've expanded some of my side characters/sub arcs (which I completely agree with). The notes were so detailed that they literally gave me suggestions on even the most mundane/unimportant elements of my story as to how I could improve even on those small things that are otherwise of minor importance, which is of great help overall.
> 
> The "marketing" notes were the part that struck me as a little odd, only because they said my characters were too old to market as a YA book (which is why I don't write YA, my genre is actually "New Adult" - characters 18-26, but they don't have that option in Scout - so I noted 'teen' simply because my books are "clean" unlike so many other romances, yet I think that mislead them into thinking I expected this to be a YA when it is definitely not - it's just simply okay for a younger audience (15+) to read if they like contemporary romance). So a note to take more time/thought on what categories you choose FIRST when selecting them for your submission (I should've picked all the general/contemporary romance categories first before even touching teen, but looking back I think that's the first one I picked for the campaign simply because I saw it first, lol). They loved my cover, but - - weren't crazy about my title. *GASP* - I love my title (like I really, REALLY love it - especially with how it relates to the book) so although I will take every single other suggestion/detail they gave me into account, I'm just really not sure what to do about that - so that may be the one thing I hold my ground on.
> 
> Otherwise there were also many, many positives - they loved my characters, the HEA ending, and my copyediting is good (<- that's a big win for me, because I do it myself, lol) - but they compared this book to my last book (about my father dying) and it didn't pack the same emotion punch as that (because let's face it, no other books I write will be as traumatic for me as when my father was actually dying...  ) but they gave me some great suggestions as to how to get it closer to that level (which is so very helpful).
> 
> So all in all, the feedback was extremely spot on and I agree with almost every single thing they pointed out, which is huge for me to be able to learn and grow from this process. Sorry this post is so long, but I just thought perhaps some of this information may be helpful to the rest of you struggling like me to understand the choices they make and their reasoning for those choices.
> 
> I've decided that instead of rushing to self-pub this one (even though I really want to), I am going to make all of their changes and strengthen my book as much as possible based on all of their suggestions (except the title - I just can't do it, it feels like asking me to change my 7 year old son's name at this point, lol) and I will hopefully have a kick-ass launch in January with a much stronger, better book.
> 
> To all of you in the trenches - keep your head up. My "%$#! no" has now turned into more of a "no thank you" (a victory in itself) and hopefully by further working on/improving this book, I can turn it into a "$#%!, wish we would have taken it!" story.


That's fantastic news!!! I really hope they carry this on because it seems to be benefitting a LOT of writers!!
Thanks for sharing some of your feedback! Really insightful. Good luck with your launch, whatever you decide to do! 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

Decon said:


> That's fantastic. I wish they'd have been giving crits when I had my rejection. I noted the genre selection. I'm now thinking it was a mistake to add mine to three catagories. I wont make that mistake again and I'll stick to the main one. Reading some previous comments about some reasons for rejection, I researched the net for common reasons for rejection by literary agents and publishers. The list below is by no means exhaustive, but it's a summary of the most reflective of why stuff gets rejected,
> 
> One problem with kindle Scout is that unless you go through a multiple beta reader program before submitting, it's too late after the event to make development edits other than for going ahead and self-publishing. Kindle Scout, besides having a requirement for a quality cover, they have a firm requirement that your MS has an edit prior to submission. Problem with that is that if an author can afford it, the most it will get is a line edit for punctuation and grammar, and if you are lucky, a few pointers that the editor feels need changing, though they aren't obliged to do that with a line edit, or a proof read. The one that would really matter is an in-depth development edit, but the cost of those would be more than the advance and still no guarantee of acceptance for a multitude of reasons.
> 
> Here's the list. No doubt that acceptance is a tough one. Before any of this, most are rejected purely on the blurb and maybe an opening para or two, without reading any thing else.
> 
> 1, The book is slow paced from the off with no hint of the conflict to come. Pacing is off with either too slow, or too fast scenes.
> 
> 2, The book is over long for the genre and it would cost too much to produce/ the books word count is below expectations for the genre.
> 
> 3, The book is promising but needs too much development work for available scheduling to be viable. Or it has no recognizable plot. Disjointed transitions from scene to scene chapter to chapter. Too complicated a plot for the reader to absorb what is going on.
> 
> 4, Needs too much line editing and proofreading.
> 
> 5, Too many characters for the reader to follow.
> 
> 6, The writer gives no reason for the reader to care about the character.
> 
> 7, POV. More than 1 character POVs per scene.
> 
> 8, Stock characters, limp descriptions, instead of complicated characters. No background or defining moment character needs to change. Too much descriptive weight given to minor characters. poor character development.
> 
> 9, Preachy types of narrative with too obvious a moral message.
> 
> 10, The writing is flowery.
> 
> 11, Too many clichés.
> 
> 12, The editor has had similar books before that haven't sold.
> 
> 13, The author has other published books of this type which haven't sold.
> 
> 14, The author has no, or little in the way of a social media presence.
> 
> 15, Graphic violence or explicit sex.
> 
> 16, Too similar to other known stories.
> 
> 17, It is not what they are looking for at that moment. Or the genre is not clear for expectations.


Great info!! Thanks for sharing! Hadn't even considered some of these!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Kimjwest

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday.
> 
> I'd like to say something brilliantly lucid at this point. I'd like to make you spew up your morning coffee through your nostrils and laugh yourself breathless. I'd like to make you call out for your wife or your husband and say something like "Oh God, you have got to come here and read this. It's so darned funny..."
> 
> I'd like to make your cat look at you strangely.
> 
> I'd like to make your children look at you as if they are wondering to themselves that maybe - just maybe - their parent's cheese has slipped from their cracker.
> 
> Only I can't because I'm just too darned tired.
> 
> So insert something funny - RIGHT HERE.
> 
> Do it.
> 
> Do it now.
> 
> Not that. Don't insert that. No one wants to see that.
> 
> Just put that away right now, right this very minute - and let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Hilarious, Steve!

Marjorie, all the best, your nominations from me and my partner are set. 
Good luck!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday.
> 
> I'd like to say something brilliantly lucid at this point. I'd like to make you spew up your morning coffee through your nostrils and laugh yourself breathless. I'd like to make you call out for your wife or your husband and say something like "Oh God, you have got to come here and read this. It's so darned funny..."
> 
> I'd like to make your cat look at you strangely.
> 
> I'd like to make your children look at you as if they are wondering to themselves that maybe - just maybe - their parent's cheese has slipped from their cracker.
> 
> Only I can't because I'm just too darned tired.
> 
> So insert something funny - RIGHT HERE.
> 
> Do it.
> 
> Do it now.
> 
> Not that. Don't insert that. No one wants to see that.
> 
> Just put that away right now, right this very minute - and let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> 3 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 7 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 7 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 7 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 7 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 8 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 8 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 10 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 10 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 14 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 14 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 14 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 15 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 17 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 17 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 21 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 22 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 28 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


I choked up my coffee, and my dogs came to the rescue (or just to lick up coffee). So, I believe you were successful!


----------



## RachelWollaston

10 days left. I just want this campaign to be over, now. It takes so much out of you. Been promoting all day while wallowing on the sofa with a virus and I’ve just had enough of it all. Not to mention I’m also several thousand words behind on my NaNo count. Who votes we all go on holiday for a week? Caribbean, anyone??


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> Deadline by Jewel Allen
> Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark
> 
> Thank you. Thank you!
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RK said:


> To all of you in the trenches - keep your head up. My "%$#! no" has now turned into more of a "no thank you" (a victory in itself) and hopefully by further working on/improving this book, I can turn it into a "$#%!, wish we would have taken it!" story.


Love it! So glad you got the feedback you deserve after all of your hard work and kick ass campaign.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Marjorie, I just finished reading your excerpt and nominating your book. I've seen a lot of Scout books that appealed to me, and this is certainly one of them. The material has a unique style and a high energy level.

(By the way, I'm also a _Bionic Woman_ fan!)


----------



## A.M. Manay

Sorry to have disappeared for weeks.  My father died unexpectedly.  So, I'm putting off my Kindle Scout campaign for a few months.  I'm co-executor of the estate and have to handle my mother's finances and living situation, so I just won't have the time to promote properly.  I may send out a few (most likely doomed to failure) query letters in the meantime and plan for a Scout campaign after the first of the year.  But I shall do my best to give you lovely people a boost with my nominations and continue absorbing your wisdom.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alex Makepeace said:


> Hi all. My novel the Poison People has been accepted by KS and launches tomorrow, I'll let you know when!
> 
> I'm happy with the preview, there was just one thing I was wondering - am I shooting myself in the foot by keeping the categories quite tight? These are the ones I've chosen. I guess my main concern is that by saying I'm in British contemporary fiction (well, it is) I'll miss a lot of potential US readers, who I think will be my main audience post-KS. I am a British writer, and the story is mostly set in the UK, but has US characters and settings.
> 
> Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › British
> Science Fiction & Fantasy › Science Fiction › Dystopian
> Science Fiction & Fantasy › Science Fiction › Post-Apocalyptic


Welcome to the roller coaster, Alex.

About your category, I wouldn't worry about it. Plenty of Harry Potter and Dr. Who fans over on this side of the pond.


----------



## sskkoo1

RK said:


> OMG! It happened! I got a giant letter full of editorial feedback to devour on my rejected Scout book and I am over the moon!! To backtrack, my super successful (in terms of stats) campaign ended on 11/04, and by 11/06 I got a quick harsh deadpan NO. I was devastated to be rejected so quickly - instead of a no, it felt more like a $#@! no to me.
> 
> I didn't expect to qualify for the new announcement that they're giving feedback in Nov/Dec because mine was originally submitted in October, so I figured that didn't apply. However, I am already a Kindle Press author (my first campaign book was selected) and all the prior winners were talking about how they still got feedback despite the many (many!!) denied campaigns recently for people on their subsequent runs. But yet - all I had in my inbox was a generic no and nothing else to go along with it. Fast forward to this morning, when - I finally received an email with EXTREMELY detailed feedback on my manuscript! Hallelujah!
> 
> The gist of what they didn't like/what I can work on: my many dialogue tags (admittedly a crutch of mine) along with repeat useless words like "actually" (hey, I write like I talk, lol - so clearly I need to make my characters speak better than I do IRL) - and they also made some detailed notes on how/why I should've expanded some of my side characters/sub arcs (which I completely agree with). The notes were so detailed that they literally gave me suggestions on even the most mundane/unimportant elements of my story as to how I could improve even on those small things that are otherwise of minor importance, which is of great help overall.
> 
> The "marketing" notes were the part that struck me as a little odd, only because they said my characters were too old to market as a YA book (which is why I don't write YA, my genre is actually "New Adult" - characters 18-26, but they don't have that option in Scout - so I noted 'teen' simply because my books are "clean" unlike so many other romances, yet I think that mislead them into thinking I expected this to be a YA when it is definitely not - it's just simply okay for a younger audience (15+) to read if they like contemporary romance). So a note to take more time/thought on what categories you choose FIRST when selecting them for your submission (I should've picked all the general/contemporary romance categories first before even touching teen, but looking back I think that's the first one I picked for the campaign simply because I saw it first, lol). They loved my cover, but - - weren't crazy about my title. *GASP* - I love my title (like I really, REALLY love it - especially with how it relates to the book) so although I will take every single other suggestion/detail they gave me into account, I'm just really not sure what to do about that - so that may be the one thing I hold my ground on.
> 
> Otherwise there were also many, many positives - they loved my characters, the HEA ending, and my copyediting is good (<- that's a big win for me, because I do it myself, lol) - but they compared this book to my last book (about my father dying) and it didn't pack the same emotion punch as that (because let's face it, no other books I write will be as traumatic for me as when my father was actually dying...  ) but they gave me some great suggestions as to how to get it closer to that level (which is so very helpful).
> 
> So all in all, the feedback was extremely spot on and I agree with almost every single thing they pointed out, which is huge for me to be able to learn and grow from this process. Sorry this post is so long, but I just thought perhaps some of this information may be helpful to the rest of you struggling like me to understand the choices they make and their reasoning for those choices.
> 
> I've decided that instead of rushing to self-pub this one (even though I really want to), I am going to make all of their changes and strengthen my book as much as possible based on all of their suggestions (except the title - I just can't do it, it feels like asking me to change my 7 year old son's name at this point, lol) and I will hopefully have a kick-ass launch in January with a much stronger, better book.
> 
> To all of you in the trenches - keep your head up. My "%$#! no" has now turned into more of a "no thank you" (a victory in itself) and hopefully by further working on/improving this book, I can turn it into a "$#%!, wish we would have taken it!" story.


Thanks for sharing, it's really insightful. I'm a week into the waiting room--not sure if that's a good thing--and I really hope I get feedback like this if they reject my book.


----------



## ID Johnson

A.M. Manay said:


> Sorry to have disappeared for weeks. My father died unexpectedly. So, I'm putting off my Kindle Scout campaign for a few months. I'm co-executor of the estate and have to handle my mother's finances and living situation, so I just won't have the time to promote properly. I may send out a few (most likely doomed to failure) query letters in the meantime and plan for a Scout campaign after the first of the year. But I shall do my best to give you lovely people a boost with my nominations and continue absorbing your wisdom.


So very sorry for your loss! I have been there, and it isn't easy. Sending you cyber hugs and lots of thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> Hilarious, Steve!
> 
> Marjorie, all the best, your nominations from me and my partner are set.
> Good luck!


I can't thank you enough, Kim. Had no idea how much more stressful it would be once I was this close to the end. Win or lose, I will be glad when it is over.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RachelWollaston said:


> 10 days left. I just want this campaign to be over, now. It takes so much out of you. Been promoting all day while wallowing on the sofa with a virus and I've just had enough of it all. Not to mention I'm also several thousand words behind on my NaNo count. Who votes we all go on holiday for a week? Caribbean, anyone??
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I'm so with you on that! Particularly the Caribbean (although, my novel is set there so . . . maybe it would only remind me of the campaign). In any case, you've run a great campaign and are just 10 days from the finish line. I've got your book saved and will nominate as soon as a slot opens.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

A. M.- so sorry for your loss.  When my father left us a few years ago, I was in a very similar situation.  Make sure you take some time to take care of you while you are taking care of everything and everyone else.  Many hugs.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> Marjorie, I just finished reading your excerpt and nominating your book. I've seen a lot of Scout books that appealed to me, and this is certainly one of them. The material has a unique style and a high energy level.
> 
> (By the way, I'm also a _Bionic Woman_ fan!)


Thanks so much, Bill. Bionic Woman lovers unite!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RK- so happy for you! It is invaluable to get some professional feedback. Good luck with the re-write and I hope you have a stellar launch. (PS_ I love your title.)

Now then, let's see, something funny for Steve V during his exhausting book selling weekend...



(It's a plot bunny!)


----------



## Alan Felyk

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> When Death Comes For You by Marjorie Florestal
> Deadline by Jewel Allen
> Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


I appreciate the support, Mark. This campaign has flown by--hard to believe that it's already in the final days.


----------



## Alex Makepeace

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Welcome to the roller coaster, Alex.
> 
> About your category, I wouldn't worry about it. Plenty of Harry Potter and Dr. Who fans over on this side of the pond.


Thank you, Julianne! Well, in the end, I asked them if they could add me to the New Adult category, so we'll see if they do. In the meantime, my campaign is now live, so the roller coaster begins!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday.

I'm just getting breakfast and getting set to pack the car for our last big Christmas craft show.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
6 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
6 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
6 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
6 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
7 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
7 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
9 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
9 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
13 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
13 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
13 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
14 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
16 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
16 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
20 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
21 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
27 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
27 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Robertson

A.M. Manay said:


> Sorry to have disappeared for weeks. My father died unexpectedly. So, I'm putting off my Kindle Scout campaign for a few months. I'm co-executor of the estate and have to handle my mother's finances and living situation, so I just won't have the time to promote properly. I may send out a few (most likely doomed to failure) query letters in the meantime and plan for a Scout campaign after the first of the year. But I shall do my best to give you lovely people a boost with my nominations and continue absorbing your wisdom.


I'm so sorry about your father. There's not much one can say by way of comfort. I'm just hoping that "unexpectedly" meant that he did not suffer through a long illness. Other than that, I hope you get through the co-executor tasks quickly and without expending too much emotional energy (I was sole executor for my Dad and can sympathize on many levels).

Wishing you all the best at this sad time,

Robertson


----------



## Robertson

Marjorie Florestal said:


> My first novel took 12 months, and I remember thinking "it will never be that hard again." My second novel took 22 months. Sigh. Both books were research heavy. I finally decided to let the book take the time it needs. I am hopeful, however, that novel three goes faster.
> 
> I read books on writing faster, and I'm doing better this time catching problems early. But I am coming to terms with the fact that not all of us are destined/need to write quickly.


Marjorie, my wife nominated your book the day she read the excerpt. So whatever time it takes you, it's time well spent.

We all have our own particular style. I tend to write in bursts: some weeks I'll average 3,000 words per day (with peaks of 5,000 on an exceptional day), and then I hit a slump where I lose the inspiration. I need to be mentally upbeat for my style of writing, and it's very difficult at the moment for a lot of reasons.

We can all improve our writing habits, but ultimately it's the final result that counts. You're doing just fine! 

Robertson


----------



## Used To Be BH

A.M. Manay said:


> Sorry to have disappeared for weeks. My father died unexpectedly. So, I'm putting off my Kindle Scout campaign for a few months. I'm co-executor of the estate and have to handle my mother's finances and living situation, so I just won't have the time to promote properly. I may send out a few (most likely doomed to failure) query letters in the meantime and plan for a Scout campaign after the first of the year. But I shall do my best to give you lovely people a boost with my nominations and continue absorbing your wisdom.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what that's like from firsthand experience.

As if grieving weren't enough, estate business can be a terrible drain. A lot of the processes involved are somewhat archaic and unnecessarily complicated. At least one can get through most of it relatively quickly, but there are always lingering things. It took me over two years to complete all the business connected to my dad's estate. Everyone I've talked to took about that or longer to finish everything.

Fortunately, Scout will still be here when you have the time.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Dan Petrosini author said:


> No soggy middle for you Bill, Everyday your book is H&T Good luck Dan


I've been amazingly lucky--with a little help from all the good advice I've gotten here.

Even so, I can feel that mid-campaign pull of gravity. Yesterday, though still good, was the first day I've dropped below 200 views. I have promos today and on the 13th that may help. I figure if I can keep the momentum going until I hit Ending Soon, I should be all right.


----------



## 1984Phins

Day 7 of my time in the waiting room is ending.

My wife has been banned me from refreshing my email every five minutes.


----------



## sskkoo1

1984Phins said:


> Day 7 of my time in the waiting room is ending.
> 
> My wife has been banned me from refreshing my email every five minutes.


Day 8 here, I just hope for feedback if not selected.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've been amazingly lucky--with a little help from all the good advice I've gotten here.
> 
> Even so, I can feel that mid-campaign pull of gravity. Yesterday, though still good, was the first day I've dropped below 200 views. I have promos today and on the 13th that may help. I figure if I can keep the momentum going until I hit Ending Soon, I should be all right.


A really good campaign! I just did a readper and author shout....Cant wait till this is over.


----------



## RachelWollaston

1984Phins said:


> Day 7 of my time in the waiting room is ending.
> 
> My wife has been banned me from refreshing my email every five minutes.


Haha! I've barely been offline since my campaign started!!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## 1984Phins

RachelWollaston said:


> Haha! I've barely been offline since my campaign started!!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Yeah, I think my twitching is exponentially getting worse with each hour.


----------



## sskkoo1

1984Phins said:


> Yeah, I think my twitching is exponentially getting worse with each hour.


I know someone just posted recently that they got a rejection form letter around 10 pm. I wonder if the K. Scout editors can access manuscripts and them read at home on their own time and can make select/decline decisions as soon as they finish reading what they want of a manuscript?


----------



## Kimjwest

sskkoo1 said:


> I know someone just posted recently that they got a rejection form letter around 10 pm. I wonder if the K. Scout editors can access manuscripts and them read at home on their own time and can make select/decline decisions as soon as they finish reading what they want of a manuscript?


I think it's likely done during working hours then queued in the system for delivery, because I received mine around 10am while overseas and calculated it was 3am in the US at that time. Also being a big company like Amazon, probably more than one person has to decide on a manuscript, I think. If only one person had the power to decide, what's to stop an editor from having their best friend/sister etc. write a book every week under different pen names, then speed it through approval for a $1500 advance. They probably have checks and balances in place, since scams are always going on, especially in the publishing side of Amazon. Since I've published and joined many groups, I'm shocked to see what lengths people go to scam the system. Already I saw a post that Amazon is aware that bots/ click farms have been used to try game the scout system in the past. So a lone editor deciding might be a little tricky.


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Wondering about stats... My campaign is on Day 28, hours in hot and tender 0, page views 0, never updated. I understood the button that says  “View All Campaign Stats” would come up after one day. I understand not being "hot and trending" (I have very, very few contacts) but I know a few people have looked at my page, etc. Is this normal? I thought I would ask here before dropping them a mail...


----------



## Kimjwest

Alex Makepeace said:


> Wondering about stats... My campaign is on Day 28, hours in hot and tender 0, page views 0, never updated. I understood the button that says "View All Campaign Stats" would come up after one day. I understand not being "hot and trending" (I have very, very few contacts) but I know a few people have looked at my page, etc. Is this normal? I thought I would ask here before dropping them a mail...


Campaign stats are available after midnight Pacific time. So try again in a few hours. Good luck with your new campaign.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. Yesterday was a really fine mess at the craft show. It was pouring rain for most of the morning and a water line broke in the area and the facilities water was turned off. The cafeteria closed down, they could not legally allow any customers into the building for awhile, until portapotties were acquired. However, in spite of all of the commotion we still managed to sell about 40 of my books. The waterline was repaired and things got back on track. I'm looking forward to a better day today.

The event opens at noon today, due to Remembrance Day.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
5 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
5 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
5 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
5 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
6 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
6 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
8 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
8 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
12 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
12 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
12 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
13 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
15 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
15 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
19 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
20 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
26 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
26 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday. Yesterday was a really fine mess at the craft show. It was pouring rain for most of the morning and a water line broke in the area and the facilities water was turned off. The cafeteria closed down, they could not legally allow any customers into the building for awhile, until portapotties were acquired. However, in spite of all of the commotion we still managed to sell about 40 of my books. The waterline was repaired and things got back on track. I'm looking forward to a better day today.
> 
> The event opens at noon today, due to Remembrance Day.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 5 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 5 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 5 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 5 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 6 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 6 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 8 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 8 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 12 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 12 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 12 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 13 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 15 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 15 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 19 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 20 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 26 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 26 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Sounds like a nightmare!! At least you got some books sold. I haven't worked up the guts to go to any event with my books other than an initial launch, so go you!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

I think we may have had this discussion fairly recently but I missed some of the key points . . . I’m not a big fan of the quality of CreateSpace’s paperbacks. What are people’s opinions on the alternatives?? Bearing in mind I’m a student with a student’s budget . . .


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Decon

RachelWollaston said:


> I think we may have had this discussion fairly recently but I missed some of the key points . . . I'm not a big fan of the quality of CreateSpace's paperbacks. What are people's opinions on the alternatives?? Bearing in mind I'm a student with a student's budget . . .
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Maybe you have had a bad experience wiith Create Space, but since they introduced Matte for the covers they have a lot less curl than Gloss and they look great on my bookshelf. At the end of the day Create Space are completely free if you are on a student budget, and that includes the ISBN.

The downside of using others is that Amazon will sometimes put "Out of Stock" or quote an extended delivery time on the sales page because they want you to use Create Space.

POD covers from any source will never be equal to a standard printed book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Maybe you have had a bad experience wiith Create Space, but since they introduced Matte for the covers they have a lot less curl than Gloss and they look great on my bookshelf. At the end of the day Create Space are completely free if you are on a student budget, and that includes the ISBN.
> 
> The downside of using others is that Amazon will sometimes put "Out of Stock" or quote an extended delivery time on the sales page because they want you to use Create Space.
> 
> POD covers from any source will never be equal to a standard printed book.


I agree. I hear scattered reports of occasional quality problems with CS, but I think they are outliers. The one time I had a problem, which I caught in the proof copy stage, CS got it fixed quickly.

My one fear with CS is that Amazon will eventually shut it down and try to herd all of us int KDP Print--which seems to have far more bug reports and is slow in rolling out key features. There's a chance that won't happen if those of us who are happy with CS stick with it, and/or those people leaving it go to Ingram Spark instead of KDP Print. In POD production, Amazon isn't the only game in town, so if it doesn't want to lose market share, it had better head the voices of its customers.


----------



## sskkoo1

Kimjwest said:


> I think it's likely done during working hours then queued in the system for delivery, because I received mine around 10am while overseas and calculated it was 3am in the US at that time. Also being a big company like Amazon, probably more than one person has to decide on a manuscript, I think. If only one person had the power to decide, what's to stop an editor from having their best friend/sister etc. write a book every week under different pen names, then speed it through approval for a $1500 advance. They probably have checks and balances in place, since scams are always going on, especially in the publishing side of Amazon. Since I've published and joined many groups, I'm shocked to see what lengths people go to scam the system. Already I saw a post that Amazon is aware that bots/ click farms have been used to try game the scout system in the past. So a lone editor deciding might be a little tricky.


Oh, no doubt on the scams. People will work twice as hard to earn half as much as they would at an honest job just to pull off a scam, I could never get my head around why so many people love to rip other people off, it's so dirty.


----------



## sskkoo1

Bill Hiatt said:


> I agree. I hear scattered reports of occasional quality problems with CS, but I think they are outliers. The one time I had a problem, which I caught in the proof copy stage, CS got it fixed quickly.
> 
> My one fear with CS is that Amazon will eventually shut it down and try to herd all of us int KDP Print--which seems to have far more bug reports and is slow in rolling out key features. There's a chance that won't happen if those of us who are happy with CS stick with it, and/or those people leaving it go to Ingram Spark instead of KDP Print. In POD production, Amazon isn't the only game in town, so if it doesn't want to lose market share, it had better head the voices of its customers.


I had moved my books to kdp print and will never do that again. I lost expanded distribution and you are forced to pay the retail price for your own books (whatever you had the price set at) The author should never have to pay full retail for a copy of their own work.


----------



## KitSarge

I stick to Createspace: I had a little trouble with the cover for my Scout book, What It Is, which was especially frustrating given that my designer made a cover specifically for Createspace. I finally figured out that the space she left for the price code had to be colored instead of white, which I fixed myself with Photoshop.

For the interior, I find Hugh Howey's video to be essential: http://www.hughhowey.com/turning-your-manuscript-into-a-paperback/
You need to have Adobe InDesign though. I happen to be able to have an Adobe account for a reduced price due to being a teacher, but I know not everyone has that option.


----------



## Decon

For the internal text, I format ebooks and print books for myself and for clients and get great results  for both using only Word. For the print book's internal text, it's all about set up with size, mirrored pages to allow for the spine gutter, margins,and font choice. Once you have it right as a template, it's not difficult to get a professional look to the pages, from alternate headers with the author name and book title, or only using the chapter headings and author name. Different types of  numbering and placement, drop caps, inserting b/w images, add grey scale to text where required, embed fonts, or embed an image of a font that is out of the norm etc etc

You can use Create Space Word templates and download them from their site, but it is something of a learning curve, but easier than setting it up yourself if you don't know what you are doing. The problem with some of their templates have ovesized margines which leads to too higher a page count in relation to calculating the sales price to work out royalties.

You don't need to save as a PDF-x either using Abode, which most distributors require and which most authors don't have. You can either upload the text Word file, or create a PDF-a in Word and upload that. Either way Create Space's pre-flighting software will do the rest for industy standards.

That's another reason why I will only use Create Space.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> Already I saw a post that Amazon is aware that bots/ click farms have been used to try game the scout system in the past. So a lone editor deciding might be a little tricky.


This is why it's a good thing that the editors decide, not the stats. There's little percentage in someone resorting to click farms now, since it's obvious that stats don't determine selection.

I'm sure one editor doesn't have the sole decision, but probably not because Amazon fears the editors will start scamming the system themselves. The kind of pattern you allude to would become obvious pretty quickly, and the editor would lose his or her job. I imagine Amazon has goals for how well KP books do. If too many of them sink, I imagine the editors will be held accountable. That would also make it riskier for an editor to grease the way for scam books.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Robertson said:


> Marjorie, my wife nominated your book the day she read the excerpt. So whatever time it takes you, it's time well spent.
> 
> We all have our own particular style. I tend to write in bursts: some weeks I'll average 3,000 words per day (with peaks of 5,000 on an exceptional day), and then I hit a slump where I lose the inspiration. I need to be mentally upbeat for my style of writing, and it's very difficult at the moment for a lot of reasons.
> 
> We can all improve our writing habits, but ultimately it's the final result that counts. You're doing just fine!
> 
> Robertson


You are so right, it takes what it takes. And I love taking the time to polish my story until it shines. Thanks Robertson for the support, and please thank your wife!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

I'm in the waiting room and, just as I imagined, it is even more nerve-wracking! I'm dealing with it by focusing on my next novel, which really helps. But, let's face it, the refresh button on my iPad will get worn to a nub before this is over. 

Glad to be in a community of folks who understand . . .


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

I've got the top three nominated. Good luck!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

1984Phins said:


> Day 7 of my time in the waiting room is ending.
> 
> My wife has been banned me from refreshing my email every five minutes.


I'm in the waiting room with you. Day 1, and I'm already feeling that email thing . . .


----------



## Used To Be BH

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I'm in the waiting room with you. Day 1, and I'm already feeling that email thing . . .


May your wait be short and successful!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

KitSarge said:


> I stick to Createspace: I had a little trouble with the cover for my Scout book, What It Is, which was especially frustrating given that my designer made a cover specifically for Createspace. I finally figured out that the space she left for the price code had to be colored instead of white, which I fixed myself with Photoshop.
> 
> For the interior, I find Hugh Howey's video to be essential: http://www.hughhowey.com/turning-your-manuscript-into-a-paperback/
> You need to have Adobe InDesign though. I happen to be able to have an Adobe account for a reduced price due to being a teacher, but I know not everyone has that option.


Do you have the software or are you on their monthly subscription? If subscription, how often are you using it?

I'm trying to decide whether I want to sign on to their subscription-based suite of tools. I would have to buckle down and learn the software, and I'm so overwhelmed with other projects that I wouldn't get to that for a long time. I'm loath to pay a monthly fee for one more thing I don't use (I prefer to waste my money on the unused gym membership )


----------



## Used To Be BH

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Do you have the software or are you on their monthly subscription? If subscription, how often are you using it?
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether I want to sign on to their subscription-based suite of tools. I would have to buckle down and learn the software, and I'm so overwhelmed with other projects that I wouldn't get to that for a long time. I'm loath to pay a monthly fee for one more thing I don't use (I prefer to waste my money on the unused gym membership )


I've only briefly experimented with InDesign, so take this with a grain of salt, but I ended up sticking with Word.

Book interiors do take work, but it's not that hard to learn how to do an acceptable layout, and Word has the tools you need for that.

If there's something I missed about InDesign, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## 1984Phins

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I'm in the waiting room with you. Day 1, and I'm already feeling that email thing . . .


I was reading Greek mythology with my students and the text mentioned Tantulus. I thought to myself, "He got off easy."


----------



## Used To Be BH

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Do you have the software or are you on their monthly subscription? If subscription, how often are you using it?
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether I want to sign on to their subscription-based suite of tools. I would have to buckle down and learn the software, and I'm so overwhelmed with other projects that I wouldn't get to that for a long time. I'm loath to pay a monthly fee for one more thing I don't use (I prefer to waste my money on the unused gym membership )


Here's another thought: Vellum. One-time price lets you format as many paperback and ebooks as you want. It's more expensive if you need to get a Mac to use it, but even then, you can get a used or discounted one. My old Macbook was mid-2010 vintage, but it handled the Sierra upgrade and works fine with Vellum. (El Capitan operating system will also work with Vellum, so even older machine might do it.)

Vellum doesn't let you customize everything, but it's worth looking at to see if it will do what you want. If you like the templates it has, it does a very good job of creating an appealing layout.

(I'm not a Mac guy. I use the PC for everything else, but Vellum is worth getting a cheap Mac to use if you know you're going to keep writing (and therefore will need to keep formatting).


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Ah, Pacific Time. I can see the stats now. 

448 page views, 94 per cent from KS. 0 hours in hot and trending. This contrasts with one KS post I read which had: 6 hours in hot and trending the first day. 187 page views. 35% internal/65% external

Seems that its external that counts. Will have to try harder...


----------



## Decon

Alex Makepeace said:


> Ah, Pacific Time. I can see the stats now.
> 
> 448 page views, 94 per cent from KS. 0 hours in hot and trending. This contrasts with one KS post I read which had: 6 hours in hot and trending the first day. 187 page views. 35% internal/65% external
> 
> Seems that its external that counts. Will have to try harder...


Yeah, it's the external views that are more likely to give you a nomination, especially if they are your own contacts rather than someone who has used KS before.

Existing KU readers who are looking for the free book at the end of their tunnel are more likely to check your sample out in the early days out but not nominate, and instead nominate the ones they've checked out earlier with little time left on their campaign so that they get to nominate lots in a month. That gives them a better chance of getting one for free, especially now that acceptances are thin on the ground of late.


----------



## KitSarge

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Do you have the software or are you on their monthly subscription? If subscription, how often are you using it?


I have a yearly package. My work used to get all the apps for less than $50 a year, but now it seems I can get only InDesign and Photoshop for $26 a year, which, given how pricey it is, is still a good deal. I use Photoshop a lot, as I (gasp) did 355's cover myself. I've also been experimenting with the covers for my chick-lit books. I took an online class in Photoshop from University of LaVerne. It was $300 but it also counted toward grad credits for my day job, so it was a win-win.

I only use InDesign when I format a paperback. Currently I'm working on re-editing my first book as far as the e-book. Reformatting it in InDesign seems like it will be a huge project so I can see how Word would be beneficial in that case. I do like the little flourishes Howey's videos add, but I'm sure it wouldn't be that hard to do the same in Word. I'll have to look into it when it comes time for 355's paperback options. I did win a package from BookBaby for the Reader's Favorite contest, so I might go that route this time.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> May your wait be short and successful!


Thank you


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

1984Phins said:


> I was reading Greek mythology with my students and the text mentioned Tantulus. I thought to myself, "He got off easy."


Yes! Also, perfect reference for as my new novel features a serial killer called The Mythologist - an excuse for me to indulge my love of myth and folktale.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> Here's another thought: Vellum. One-time price lets you format as many paperback and ebooks as you want. It's more expensive if you need to get a Mac to use it, but even then, you can get a used or discounted one. My old Macbook was mid-2010 vintage, but it handled the Sierra upgrade and works fine with Vellum. (El Capitan operating system will also work with Vellum, so even older machine might do it.)
> 
> Vellum doesn't let you customize everything, but it's worth looking at to see if it will do what you want. If you like the templates it has, it does a very good job of creating an appealing layout.
> 
> (I'm not a Mac guy. I use the PC for everything else, but Vellum is worth getting a cheap Mac to use if you know you're going to keep writing (and therefore will need to keep formatting).


I love Vellum. I used them for my first novel back when they were selling credits. Plan to buy now that they have switched to a flat fee. I thought InDesign was more versatile-in any case, it seems to come with the subscription I'm looking to buy. There are just too many things to learn while still continuing to write.


----------



## Decon

This is more for newbies. Last week we talked about the benefits or otherwize of going free at launch if rejected by KS, or any other time.

I'm not sure if I understood how free currently works when it reverts to paid regarding rank and if free downloads count in anyway to the paid rank as they used to  when it reverts to paid, so I've set The Girl at the Window as free today(Saturday) and I'll see what happens and report back when it goes back to paid. I've used the Freebooksy promo site as a one off to test it.

As at yesterday, I'd only sold 1 book in November and with 2,717 recent page reads. The sale was a few days ago and the book had  a paid rank of 120,000. To date it only has 6 reviews. One thing we do know is that a borrow counts towards the paid rank or it wouldn't have been at rank 120,000

This is the free rank below just now with 1,002 downloads so far. One thing I noticed is that where the cover is shown in the ranks, it also shows as Kindle Unlimited besides free, so visibility there for page reads. One other thing I noticed is that it also shows up in other free category ranks, for example it's showing a 11th in women's fiction and 13th in suspense, also at 33 in thrillers + other charts. The ranks below are only the top ranks shown on the sales page. One thing I'm not sure about is how visibility in the free ranks converts to sales the day after a promo because you have to search for the free ranks. I guess I'll soon find out.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #154 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Detective
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Crime

I don't have a clue how this is going to turn out.


----------



## VayneLine

I got my book up into the HOT/trending for a few hours, that was cool to see.  I fell off though, is that the end?


----------



## sskkoo1

Finishing day 9 in the waiting room, I wish I would just get an answer already so I can begin preparing another book I have for launch.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Decon said:


> This is more for newbies. Last week we talked about the benefits or otherwize of going free at launch if rejected by KS, or any other time.
> 
> I'm not sure if I understood how free currently works when it reverts to paid regarding rank and if free downloads count in anyway to the paid rank as they used to when it reverts to paid, so I've set The Girl at the Window as free today(Saturday) and I'll see what happens and report back when it goes back to paid. I've used the Freebooksy promo site as a one off to test it.
> 
> As at yesterday, I'd only sold 1 book in November and with 2,717 recent page reads. The sale was a few days ago and the book had a paid rank of 120,000. To date it only has 6 reviews. One thing we do know is that a borrow counts towards the paid rank or it wouldn't have been at rank 120,000
> 
> This is the free rank below just now with 1,002 downloads so far. One thing I noticed is that where the cover is shown in the ranks, it also shows as Kindle Unlimited besides free, so visibility there for page reads. One other thing I noticed is that it also shows up in other free category ranks, for example it's showing a 11th in women's fiction and 13th in suspense, also at 33 in thrillers + other charts. The ranks below are only the top ranks shown on the sales page. One thing I'm not sure about is how visibility in the free ranks converts to sales the day after a promo because you have to search for the free ranks. I guess I'll soon find out.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #154 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Detective
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Crime
> 
> I don't have a clue how this is going to turn out.


Unless something has changed very recently, you should come back in at a higher paid rank since any borrows during your free promo will still have counted toward paid rank while you were free.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Wooo-hooo Marjorie!  Congrats!  So nice to stop into Scout and see some good news!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wooo-hooo Marjorie! Congrats! So nice to stop into Scout and see some good news!


I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.

This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.

OMG!

Thanks so much all of you!


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Decon said:


> Yeah, it's the external views that are more likely to give you a nomination, especially if they are your own contacts rather than someone who has used KS before.
> 
> Existing KU readers who are looking for the free book at the end of their tunnel are more likely to check your sample out in the early days out but not nominate, and instead nominate the ones they've checked out earlier with little time left on their campaign so that they get to nominate lots in a month. That gives them a better chance of getting one for free, especially now that acceptances are thin on the ground of late.


Thanks Decon, that's good to know, although I'm feeling at a bit of a loss now, this being my first novel and I don't have an established readership to call on. I've invested in a few marketing options and set up the usual social media, but I guess there are limits to what one can do - and this is a good reason to get back to the writing!


----------



## Kimjwest

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


The minute I read your excerpt I knew they would choose it! Congratulations. 
Je suis excite' pour toi !!!!!!

Best,
Kim


----------



## Alan Felyk

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Congratulations, Marjorie. I nominated a winner!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Congratulations Marjorie!

Quick question for those in the know. Can you add a mailing list signup request to the back/front of a Kindle press published book?


----------



## Decon

A.G.B said:


> Congratulations Marjorie!
> 
> Quick question for those in the know. Can you add a mailing list signup request to the back/front of a Kindle press published book?


Well done Marjorie


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. Our last day of the big craft sale. Yesterday's sales were huge. We'll be leaving in about fifteen minutes or so.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Deadline by Jewel Allen
4 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
4 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
4 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
4 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
5 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
5 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
7 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
7 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
11 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
11 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
11 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
12 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
14 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
14 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
18 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
19 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
25 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
25 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Congratulations, Marjorie!!! Amazing news! You must be over the moon!! Best of luck with your launch. I really hope it does well for you!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

MelanieCellier said:


> Unless something has changed very recently, you should come back in at a higher paid rank since any borrows during your free promo will still have counted toward paid rank while you were free.


I don't believe you get a bump in ranking from free when turns to paid. Only help you get is visibility, IMHO, which could translate to paid sales and thus boost rank. Good Luck Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. Our last day of the big craft sale. Yesterday's sales were huge. We'll be leaving in about fifteen minutes or so.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Deadline by Jewel Allen
> 4 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 4 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 4 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 4 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 5 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 5 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 7 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 7 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 11 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 11 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 11 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 12 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 14 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 14 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 18 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 19 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 25 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 25 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks Steve, Nominated ! Dan


----------



## 1984Phins

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Congrats!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Amazing news! Congratulations!


----------



## Used To Be BH

VayneLine said:


> I got my book up into the HOT/trending for a few hours, that was cool to see. I fell off though, is that the end?


Not necessarily. Most books hit hot and trending near the end. People are more likely to nominate then, because nominating too early ties up a slot and may keep someone from nominating another book they like.

What happens in between depends upon what kind of promotion you do. In the desert between newly added and ending soon, you may not get many views if you aren't doing something to keep the buzz.

Remember, though, that stats don't determine final selection. The editors will pick what they think they can market well whether it is 100% hot and trending or 0%.


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Bill Hiatt said:


> Not necessarily. Most books hit hot and trending near the end. People are more likely to nominate then, because nominating too early ties up a slot and may keep someone from nominating another book they like.
> 
> What happens in between depends upon what kind of promotion you do. In the desert between newly added and ending soon, you may not get many views if you aren't doing something to keep the buzz.
> 
> Remember, though, that stats don't determine final selection. The editors will pick what they think they can market well whether it is 100% hot and trending or 0%.


That's reassuring. I've been really impressed by my 840 page views in 2 days, although only 60 have been from external sources and no hot and trending. Still, it's good to know people have been looking and my book is on the radar one way or another.


----------



## TAClark

I was reading Kindle Scout submission guidelines, and they suggest the cover be 4500 by 2820 pixels. This is the highest pixel count I've seen related to Kindle books, and the cover I've put together is only 2560 by 1700. Will this be a problem? Should I have the cover redone at the higher pixel count?


----------



## KitSarge

Congrats Marjorie! Good luck with your edits and launch!


----------



## jaxonreed

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Congrats!


----------



## Robertson

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Congratulations, Marjorie, very well deserved! You must be thrilled. My wife is sitting there with a rather smug face, anticipating reading your book.

Rock on and keep writing with your strong voice. 

Robertson


----------



## Used To Be BH

TAClark said:


> I was reading Kindle Scout submission guidelines, and they suggest the cover be 4500 by 2820 pixels. This is the highest pixel count I've seen related to Kindle books, and the cover I've put together is only 2560 by 1700. Will this be a problem? Should I have the cover redone at the higher pixel count?


I'm tempted to think that's an error. For this campaign I submitted the original from my cover designer without checking the dimensions. When I saw the page preview, I noticed the cover was loading really slowly. I asked about it and was told the image was too large and was referred back to the normal Kindle cover specs, which are smaller than that. I resubmitted using the normal Kindle recs, and the image loaded the way it should have.

If KS personnel are telling me a pixel count like that is too high, I have to believe that the submission guidelines have some kind of error.


----------



## ID Johnson

Congratulations, Marjorie! Can't wait to read the rest of your amazing book. It's so nice to see a winner--particularly from this page!


----------



## Kimjwest

A.G.B said:


> Congratulations Marjorie!
> 
> Quick question for those in the know. Can you add a mailing list signup request to the back/front of a Kindle press published book?


I have one in the back of my KDP published book right now which is getting a ton of sign ups. But you can't put a clickable link anymore. So you have to add an instruction for the reader to copy and paste it into their browser. If you put a clickable link, KDP might take down your book to investigate because in the past, some people would put a clickable link at the front of the book to take the reader to the back of the book. That would give the book 100% page reads instantly, meaning money in KU. I know some people still put clickable links anyway, but one lady in an FB group had all 15 of her books taken down for review, because of links in an old one she hadn't checked in a while.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Congratulations! I'm looking forward to reading my free copy of When Death Comes For You. Loved the exerpt, such an original and natural writing voice. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Variath

Congrats Marjorie,

I am very happy that one of my nomination become success. Excellent work, no other comments about your work.


----------



## TAClark

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm tempted to think that's an error. For this campaign I submitted the original from my cover designer without checking the dimensions. When I saw the page preview, I noticed the cover was loading really slowly. I asked about it and was told the image was too large and was referred back to the normal Kindle cover specs, which are smaller than that. I resubmitted using the normal Kindle recs, and the image loaded the way it should have.
> 
> If KS personnel are telling me a pixel count like that is too high, I have to believe that the submission guidelines have some kind of error.


Thanks. I thought that seemed awfully large for an ebook cover. I'll just use the one I have.

BTW, I love your cover for _Haunted by the Devil_.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Hooray! I knew you had a winner. So glad for you and looking forward to reading the rest of the book.


----------



## 1984Phins

Day 9.

Is there anyone else currently in the waiting room on Day 10 or more?

Am I right that it is 15 days max?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

1984Phins said:


> Day 9.
> 
> Is there anyone else currently in the waiting room on Day 10 or more?
> 
> Am I right that it is 15 days max?


My oldest nomination at the moment is 12 days and counting. Yes, 15 days is the max. I've have not seen a campaign take more than that.


----------



## 1984Phins

JulianneQJohnson said:


> My oldest nomination at the moment is 12 days and counting. Yes, 15 days is the max. I've have not seen a campaign take more than that.


Has there been any late "yes" decisions? Or is the writing on the wall?


----------



## A.M. Manay

Hooray for Marjorie!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

1984Phins said:


> Has there been any late "yes" decisions? Or is the writing on the wall?


It's impossible to tell.


----------



## sskkoo1

1984Phins said:


> Day 9.
> 
> Is there anyone else currently in the waiting room on Day 10 or more?
> 
> Am I right that it is 15 days max?


I'm at day 10 today.


----------



## 1984Phins

sskkoo1 said:


> I'm at day 10 today.


That's right. Let's hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Decon

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Damn, I was away on vacation for the month during your campaign, so I didn't have it nominated, or any others during that time. I've just read the sample and it's my kind of read, so I'll be buying it when it comes out. The voice is very distinct and so it's no wonder they picked it for publication. "19 people get in a boat. But only 1 gets out alive" What a hook. Well done.


----------



## VayneLine

Bill Hiatt said:


> Not necessarily. Most books hit hot and trending near the end. People are more likely to nominate then, because nominating too early ties up a slot and may keep someone from nominating another book they like.
> 
> What happens in between depends upon what kind of promotion you do. In the desert between newly added and ending soon, you may not get many views if you aren't doing something to keep the buzz.
> 
> Remember, though, that stats don't determine final selection. The editors will pick what they think they can market well whether it is 100% hot and trending or 0%.


Thanks for the answers. Strangely, I had 9 hrs in the hot/trending, then fell off. I checked today and saw I had 25 hrs in h/t. So, I guess you CAN make it back into it.

Stressful...I feel like if I am not hot/trending the whole time that it won't happen.


----------



## Jewel Allen

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


I was so excited to get that email about your book getting selected. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I've got an evening shift tonight.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
3 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
3 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
3 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
4 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
4 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
6 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
6 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
10 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
10 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
10 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
11 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
13 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
13 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
17 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
18 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
24 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
24 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday. I've got an evening shift tonight.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> 3 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> 3 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
> 3 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 4 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 4 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 6 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 6 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 10 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 10 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 10 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 11 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 13 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 13 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 17 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 18 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 24 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 24 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


My 'campiagn' has cratered. Last five days averaging only 20 pages views per and zero H&T Going to need the help of this group to climb up to respectability!
Good Luck Dan


----------



## Kimjwest

Dan Petrosini author said:


> My 'campiagn' has cratered. Last five days averaging only 20 pages views per and zero H&T Going to need the help of this group to climb up to respectability!
> Good Luck Dan


Don't worry; you will rise rapidly in your final 3 days and definitely H&T on the final 2 days, since there are only 2 of you on the last day.
your book excerpt is interesting; I'm intrigued. Will nominate during last 2 days since slots are currently occupied by the others on Steve's list.
Good luck!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Just a question: how critical are KS when it comes to copy editing? Does it have to be flawless or do they allow for a few slips?? I may or may not have found something detrimental to my submission . . .


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Arches

VayneLine said:


> Thanks for the answers. Strangely, I had 9 hrs in the hot/trending, then fell off. I checked today and saw I had 25 hrs in h/t. So, I guess you CAN make it back into it.
> 
> Stressful...I feel like if I am not hot/trending the whole time that it won't happen.


I have to admit some confusion about hot and trending too. My campaign has gone on for 12 days. In the first week, I averaged about 500 pages a day read, with no hot and trending. Yesterday, I had only 200 Page reads, but 24 hours of hot and trending.

In other words, it does seem to be somewhat arbitrary. My main takeaway is not to take the public campaign too seriously. It sounds like the Amazon gods do what they want, irrespective of the stats, so why worry?


----------



## Arches

This is the first time I haven't had enough nominations too cover everyone on Steve's list. I nominated Damaged Beyond all Recognition, Cold Solar, and Murder on Perry's Island. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Arches said:


> This is the first time I haven't had enough nominations too cover everyone on Steve's list. I nominated Damaged Beyond all Recognition, Cold Solar, and Murder on Perry's Island. Good luck to everyone.


Thanks, Michael. Hang in there. From what I can tell, H&T is largely affected by effective advertising. Quality (nominating) page views vs. just looking. It's tough to respread your campaign dollars to cover your 30-day performance chart without spending a sizeable chunk of money.


----------



## Used To Be BH

1984Phins said:


> Day 9.
> 
> Is there anyone else currently in the waiting room on Day 10 or more?
> 
> Am I right that it is 15 days max?


Yes, 15 days is the max. There's really no way to tell whether a long wait means anything or not. It may just be that the limited number of editors take time to read through the books. At some point, each book must be up for a decision of some kind, but they won't all be finished at the same time, so perhaps that's why the decisions spread out.


----------



## ID Johnson

RachelWollaston said:


> Just a question: how critical are KS when it comes to copy editing? Does it have to be flawless or do they allow for a few slips?? I may or may not have found something detrimental to my submission . . .
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I don't think they can be too horribly picky, at least not on things like typos, etc., because some of the books they publish have lots of typos, misspelled words, words missing, etc., and that's after they've been edited by KP editors. If it's not in the part of your book that's in the excerpt, I'd fix it and hold onto it. I believe you'll have another chance to send them a new copy if you're selected before they start editing. You can alway contact them and see if they want the corrected copy now. They respond pretty well to email.


----------



## RK

VayneLine said:


> Thanks for the answers. Strangely, I had 9 hrs in the hot/trending, then fell off. I checked today and saw I had 25 hrs in h/t. So, I guess you CAN make it back into it.
> 
> Stressful...I feel like if I am not hot/trending the whole time that it won't happen.


Just to give you some encouragement, the most recent Scout book to be picked up before Marjorie's great news only had 46 total hours of H&T. My own campaign, which had over 700 H&T hours (virtually H&T the entire campaign) was rejected. So take comfort in the fact that the stats don't matter nearly as much as you think. I understand the pressure (still had it myself the entire time even though I knew better, lol) but try not to sweat it. Flawless campaigns can't save a book that they simply don't want, and conversely, small campaigns with few views and virtually no H&T are still chosen if the book is amazeballs/what they want at the time.


----------



## RachelWollaston

ID Johnson said:


> I don't think they can be too horribly picky, at least not on things like typos, etc., because some of the books they publish have lots of typos, misspelled words, words missing, etc., and that's after they've been edited by KP editors. If it's not in the part of your book that's in the excerpt, I'd fix it and hold onto it. I believe you'll have another chance to send them a new copy if you're selected before they start editing. You can alway contact them and see if they want the corrected copy now. They respond pretty well to email.


Thank you! They're only typos, but now that I know where they are they are pretty glaring! I feel like it's a bit late in the campaign now to message them, what with only 6 days to go, so I'll just have to cross my fingers and wait!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Decon

Arches said:


> I have to admit some confusion about hot and trending too. My campaign has gone on for 12 days. In the first week, I averaged about 500 pages a day read, with no hot and trending. Yesterday, I had only 200 Page reads, but 24 hours of hot and trending.
> 
> In other words, it does seem to be somewhat arbitrary. My main takeaway is not to take the public campaign too seriously. It sounds like the Amazon gods do what they want, irrespective of the stats, so why worry?


Nominations are cumulative, confirmed by KS. Unless you have a large stack of friends, family , and fans in the early days, or you ads kick in right away to get you on the H&T, it can take a week or more before you can accumulate enough nominations to get onto the H&T list to catch up with others. 5% or less outside page landings doesn't usually do it against 500 internal landings per day. As I've said before, it is outside page reads that are more likely to nominate you as Kindle Scouters usually wait for the end of the campaign to have a better chance of getting a free book.

Once you are on it, it is easier to stay on it even if you drop to 20 page landings a day for a period in the middle, then it should pick up in the last few days.

A lot depends on how many new books behind you are added to increase/decrease the number after taking account of the books coming off for places available on the H&T. During my campaign the numbers varied from 13/16 on H&T. Right now there are 19 books H&T.

Regardless, as has been said many times and proven. If an editor wants to publish a book, they will, regardless of stats.


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Vanished. Love police procedurals.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Nominations are cumulative, confirmed by KS.


Completely cumulative, or cumulative only up to a point?

The reason I ask is that in a completely cumulative model, new books wouldn't stand a chance against people who've been campaigning for 25 days or so. It's hard to see how so many new books would hit H and T in that model. In general, in a cumulative model, you also wouldn't expect to see the mid-campaign sag. What you would see instead would be a gradual build as a book gets near the end of its campaign.

On the other hand, in a model in which nominations are cumulative, but more recent nominations are weighted more, the results we tend to see would make more sense. It would be easier to understand why some new books get into hot and trending, as well as why campaigns tend to sag in the middle. At the same time, it would explain why there is enough data to do H and T 24 hours a day. (It's true the Scouters are from all over the world, but I'd imagine the bulk of them are US and Canada, so when those time zones are mostly asleep, the activity presumably declines a lot.


----------



## Sebourn

Dan Petrosini author said:


> My 'campiagn' has cratered. Last five days averaging only 20 pages views per and zero H&T Going to need the help of this group to climb up to respectability!
> Good Luck Dan


Bright side: You're blowing me away!


----------



## sskkoo1

Well, I just received my rejection letter. I would like to express my thanks to all of you for your advice and nominations throughout this process. If I receive any feedback in the coming days, I'll be sure to share it.


----------



## RachelWollaston

sskkoo1 said:


> Well, I just received my rejection letter. I would like to express my thanks to all of you for your advice and nominations throughout this process. If I receive any feedback in the coming days, I'll be sure to share it.


So sorry to hear that. I hope you get the feedback. Will you be self-publishing?

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Kimjwest said:


> Don't worry; you will rise rapidly in your final 3 days and definitely H&T on the final 2 days, since there are only 2 of you on the last day.
> your book excerpt is interesting; I'm intrigued. Will nominate during last 2 days since slots are currently occupied by the others on Steve's list.
> Good luck!


Thanks Kim. This is my second campaign ad I have not 'marketed' the campaign.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Jill James said:


> Nominated Vanished. Love police procedurals.


Thanks Jill! Vanished is second in Luca Mystery series, Am I the Killer? was the 1st book but I didn't even know about KS then!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> Completely cumulative, or cumulative only up to a point?
> 
> The reason I ask is that in a completely cumulative model, new books wouldn't stand a chance against people who've been campaigning for 25 days or so. It's hard to see how so many new books would hit H and T in that model. In general, in a cumulative model, you also wouldn't expect to see the mid-campaign sag. What you would see instead would be a gradual build as a book gets near the end of its campaign.
> 
> On the other hand, in a model in which nominations are cumulative, but more recent nominations are weighted more, the results we tend to see would make more sense. It would be easier to understand why some new books get into hot and trending, as well as why campaigns tend to sag in the middle. At the same time, it would explain why there is enough data to do H and T 24 hours a day. (It's true the Scouters are from all over the world, but I'd imagine the bulk of them are US and Canada, so when those time zones are mostly asleep, the activity presumably declines a lot.


Great point Bill. What would all of us do if Amazon told us the inside scoop? We'd have nothing to speculate about! Ciao Dan


----------



## sskkoo1

RachelWollaston said:


> So sorry to hear that. I hope you get the feedback. Will you be self-publishing?
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I'm not sure, but I doubt it. I have 5 finished novels I'm holding onto already that I'm not sure what I'll do with, yet. I have had 3 self-published novels already and the reality for me is that I'm just not a marketer. I love to write, but I'm not good with self-promotion or social media, and I don't have a budget that will allow me to hire advertisers to do it for me. If I self-publish it will probably just be a waste of a novel I spent 5 months or more working on, so maybe I'll take another look at the book and then start querying again.

I do have a book that is the second instalment to a trilogy I've been doing. I think I'll self-publish that book soon because I know that no agent will want to look at it knowing that book 1 is already in the marketplace. So, I'll see how that goes, maybe I can formulate a better launch with that book.


----------



## KitSarge

Arches said:


> I have to admit some confusion about hot and trending too. My campaign has gone on for 12 days. In the first week, I averaged about 500 pages a day read, with no hot and trending. Yesterday, I had only 200 Page reads, but 24 hours of hot and trending.
> 
> In other words, it does seem to be somewhat arbitrary. My main takeaway is not to take the public campaign too seriously. It sounds like the Amazon gods do what they want, irrespective of the stats, so why worry?


Yes, I was on H and T for a bulk of the day yesterday but my page views were only 168- I had many more than that at the beginning and didn't make it to H and T. Maybe it's easier to get on your last few days (I have 4 days left in my campaign)? Also, there were more pages of H and T yesterday and today than usual. 
So confusing!


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> Completely cumulative, or cumulative only up to a point?
> 
> On the other hand, in a model in which nominations are cumulative, but more recent nominations are weighted more, the results we tend to see would make more sense. It would be easier to understand why some new books get into hot and trending, as well as why campaigns tend to sag in the middle. At the same time, it would explain why there is enough data to do H and T 24 hours a day. (It's true the Scouters are from all over the world, but I'd imagine the bulk of them are US and Canada, so when those time zones are mostly asleep, the activity presumably declines a lot.


Excellent point, Bill. This makes sense from my experience.


----------



## corrieg

KitSarge said:


> Excellent point, Bill. This makes sense from my experience.


I would also speculate that, much like the amazon categories, there's a velocity factor to h&t. Which means moving from 0 views to 150 the next day, would net you a higher score than moving from 400 to 550. Definitely not the only variable, but I would bet there is some rate of change help. (Maybe this has all been said before, if so sorry!)

I'm sill nominating! Congratulations to Marjorie! Way to go!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Yes, I was on H and T for a bulk of the day yesterday but my page views were only 168- I had many more than that at the beginning and didn't make it to H and T. Maybe it's easier to get on your last few days (I have 4 days left in my campaign)? Also, there were more pages of H and T yesterday and today than usual.
> So confusing!


I noticed the increase in the number of H & T the other day. I wonder if there are more books in the process right now, or if the number depends on how many titles reach a certain minimum.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> I'm not sure, but I doubt it. I have 5 finished novels I'm holding onto already that I'm not sure what I'll do with, yet. I have had 3 self-published novels already and the reality for me is that I'm just not a marketer. I love to write, but I'm not good with self-promotion or social media, and I don't have a budget that will allow me to hire advertisers to do it for me. If I self-publish it will probably just be a waste of a novel I spent 5 months or more working on, so maybe I'll take another look at the book and then start querying again.
> 
> I do have a book that is the second instalment to a trilogy I've been doing. I think I'll self-publish that book soon because I know that no agent will want to look at it knowing that book 1 is already in the marketplace. So, I'll see how that goes, maybe I can formulate a better launch with that book.


Most of us aren't passionate about marketing. There are a lot of good indie writers who never succeed in the way they should for that very reason.


----------



## KitSarge

For the record, I'm not going to state which of the next books I'm going to nominate since there are 4 books ending on the same day. While on the one hand it's nice to shout out the books you think are worthy, let's not forget there's the possibility of hurting someone else's feelings. We're good writers because we feel intense emotions but we wear our hearts on our sleeves (cliche anyone?). The last thing anyone needs before ENTERING Waiting Room Hell is wounded pride. Let's continue to be supportive and not purposefully bring anyone down!


----------



## KitSarge

*Or (not) not purposefully, as the case may be.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I noticed the increase in the number of H & T the other day. I wonder if there are more books in the process right now, or if the number depends on how many titles reach a certain minimum.


I don't think the H&T will be that complicated seeing as how it counts for nothing to warrant complicated algos. There are enough variables in each person's campaign as it is.

The number of page views has many factors just like a book on sale. eg, cover being the prime one, the category of interest, followed by the blurb, then the sample. Any one of those could lead to a decision to nominate or not against other competition. Getting on the H&T is like having a rank on a book for sale and good star reviews in that more people are likely to buy.

The number of nominations depend on why readers land on the page. If they are friends, family or fans you have notified, or from marketing ads, it will be likely they are there to nominate you either as a favor or to get it free. Some authors have many friends and family and mailing lists, some not so many or none.

If they are existing kindle scouters, then it's likely they already have three nominated, just like we have on this thread and they are rolled over as campaigns end and so nominate the next in line that are at the end of the campaign. So when scouters land on a page in the early days in larger numbers, they are looking out of curiousity to save for later nominations, especially if more than 3 are new to Kindle Scout, so they can suss out later nominations, but they will still go for ones at the end of the campaign to give them a better chance of getting a free book or two.

I think that cumulative means just what it says and that is the total number of nominations during the campaign with no weighting at all and people gain or fall back based on all the variables below.

From all the statistics and posts on here, and from checking out kindle scout books, it's pretty obvious that some don't market at all and some do. Some have lists of contacts, some don't. Some covers are not of a professional quality. Some blurbs leave a lot to be desired, some samples are not edited etc etc. Some only fall down on one of those and some completely hit the mark, so the number of internal page views and nominations will vary widely. There will also be difference in results from marketing. You have to hope your cover attracts and that the genre is what people are looking for when they see the ad. Sometimes books have visibility on the "new charts" for longer periods than others, simply because of a gap in new entrants. Others are pushed off the new charts quickly if there are daily entrants, Some books have multiple genres and so have more visibility in both the new charts and H&T. Some will set ads from the off and some will realise later they need to advertise. Some will drip feed notices to their mailing lists/contacts, some will do it from the off. - These are as many of the variables that I can think of.

I think that there is some kind of algo depending on the numbers of books in the competition which is likely a simple percentage calculation for it to vary anywhere between 13 and 19 books in hot and trending. You see the numbers drop when more go off at the end than comes on at the front end and the opposite in reverse. So I don't think the number of books on H&T depends on a minimum set number of nominations, but those with the highest number of nominations of a set percentage of books in the competition.


----------



## Sebourn

BREAKING: I'm in the midst of the mid-campaign desert but just hit Hot and Trending again. _Folklore_ lives!


----------



## KitSarge

Anyone else's stats not update this morning? I'm stuck on Nov 12th.


----------



## RachelWollaston

KitSarge said:


> Anyone else's stats not update this morning? I'm stuck on Nov 12th.


Mine haven't updated, either :/

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I got the rights to my 2015 Kindle Scout winner, A Scrying Shame, back on the 8th and have since republished it under my own imprint. Super excited to have it under my control again. While I don't regret the experience, it wasn't what I had expected it to be.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Donna White Glaser said:


> I got the rights to my 2015 Kindle Scout winner, A Scrying Shame, back on the 8th and have since republished it under my own imprint. Super excited to have it under my control again. While I don't regret the experience, it wasn't what I had expected it to be.


Sometimes people have done better marketing the book as an indie when they recovered rights from a trad publisher. Let's hope that's true in your case.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Sometimes people have done better marketing the book as an indie when they recovered rights from a trad publisher. Let's hope that's true in your case.


Yeah, for sure. It could certainly be a boon to be able to publish it on your own! Best of luck with it!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Donna White Glaser said:


> I got the rights to my 2015 Kindle Scout winner, A Scrying Shame, back on the 8th and have since republished it under my own imprint. Super excited to have it under my control again. While I don't regret the experience, it wasn't what I had expected it to be.


 Would you be so kind as to elaborate on what you expected it to be and what it actually was? Where the program let you down and where it helped you?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> I don't think the H&T will be that complicated seeing as how it counts for nothing to warrant complicated algos. There are enough variables in each person's campaign as it is.
> 
> If they are existing kindle scouters, then it's likely they already have three nominated, just like we have on this thread and they are rolled over as campaigns end and so nominate the next in line that are at the end of the campaign. So when scouters land on a page in the early days in larger numbers, they are looking out of curiousity to save for later nominations, especially if more than 3 are new to Kindle Scout, so they can suss out later nominations, but they will still go for ones at the end of the campaign to give them a better chance of getting a free book or two.
> 
> I think that cumulative means just what it says and that is the total number of nominations during the campaign with no weighting at all and people gain or fall back based on all the variables below.
> 
> From all the statistics and posts on here, and from checking out kindle scout books, it's pretty obvious that some don't market at all and some do. Some have lists of contacts, some don't. Some covers are not of a professional quality. Some blurbs leave a lot to be desired, some samples are not edited etc etc. Some only fall down on one of those and some completely hit the mark, so the number of internal page views and nominations will vary widely. There will also be difference in results from marketing. You have to hope your cover attracts and that the genre is what people are looking for when they see the ad. Sometimes books have visibility on the "new charts" for longer periods than others, simply because of a gap in new entrants. Others are pushed off the new charts quickly if there are daily entrants, Some books have multiple genres and so have more visibility in both the new charts and H&T. Some will set ads from the off and some will realise later they need to advertise. Some will drip feed notices to their mailing lists/contacts, some will do it from the off. - These are as many of the variables that I can think of.
> 
> I think that there is some kind of algo depending on the numbers of books in the competition which is likely a simple percentage calculation for it to vary anywhere between 13 and 19 books in hot and trending. You see the numbers drop when more go off at the end than comes on at the front end and the opposite in reverse. So I don't think the number of books on H&T depends on a minimum set number of nominations, but those with the highest number of nominations of a set percentage of books in the competition.


It's certainly true the number of nominations wouldn't have to be adjusted by an algorithm. Most of the things Amazon adjusts with an algorithm wouldn't have to be. I think people in the organization have an algorithm addiction.

Seriously, you're right that there are a lot of factors involved and that every book doesn't have a nice, neat upward progression. You're also right that cumulative nominations would explain books being H and T at the end of campaigns. All of that said, something else seems to be going on.

Imagine a race in which there is no single beginning or ending. Runners are added all the time, and runners finish all the time. Because people run at different speeds, a new runner might conceivably outdistance some of the slower runners who've been on the track for longer. However, for that new runner to be a in a leading position, he or she would have to be among the top few out of at least a hundred, most of whom have been running longer and therefore had more time to accumulate distance. Possible? Sure, if the runner in question is an Olympic Gold Medalist and most of the other runners are out of shape. Otherwise, pretty unlikely.

Of course, if we had the data on every single campaign, we could judge better. We only know about the people who participate in this thread, and their performance may or may not be typical. It's also true that other factors besides nominations probably go into H and T. However, you can see why I'm a little skeptical the nominations--or anything else in the process--is completely cumulative. It's possible, but it doesn't look like the best explanation for the kind of campaign progress that is typically reported here.

As with so many other aspects of Kindle Scout, it's fun to speculate. It's hard to know.


----------



## RachelWollaston

My friend Anthony, author of Cold Solar, just got his rejection letter from Scout, but his campaign still has two days left! Anyone heard of that ever happening before?? I find it really strange.


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Carey Lewis said:


> Would you be so kind as to elaborate on what you expected it to be and what it actually was? Where the program let you down and where it helped you?


I don't mind, but please be aware that every KS/KP author's experience is different. Some people have done amazingly well; others very poorly. I'd say my experience fell at the higher end of the middle of those extremes. I'm happy with the results of the last two years and made okay money.

As far as expectations? I had initially hoped that Kindle Press would act as another imprint of Amazon Publishing. It's not. It does get a certain amount of Amazon promotions, but being a KP author isn't the same as say, being a Thomas & Mercer author. Kindle Scout is more like a program than an imprint. At least, for now.

On the plus side, my book had 3 Limited Time Offer promos, which are the promos you see on the wake screen of Kindle Fires. Those were good. Like, Bookbub level good. But many authors who were published around the same time period didn't even get one LTO. There are other promotional efforts that books are put into like an email from Amazon or price discounts via 99c for a month. But those rarely do well at all. My book was also offered a 6 month spot with Prime Reads, which was another good one. Prior to that offer I was on the cusp of asking for my rights back, but took the offer instead.

The major reason why I felt it was time for me to get my rights back was because, as you all know so well, Scout is an ever-churning source of new books for Kindle Press. It makes sense that older books will get less and less marketing resources. Even with indie books, the algos favor newer publications over older. So I'm sure the publishing departments will, too. The algos also reward books that are doing well on their own, simply from word-of-mouth or popularity, and those books get more exposure as they move up the rankings. Same thing happens with KP books, and probably the other imprints as well. If your book can prove to be a success on its own it will get more and more love from Amazon in the form of marketing and promotions. But if your book needs propping up, it will only get so much before it's allowed to sink. Anyway, tl;dr: I felt my book would be getting less promotions.

Like I said, I don't regret entering Kindle Scout, but it's important to know what your expectations are beforehand.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I just got a nice fat royalty check from my regional publisher as well as a smaller check for a story contribution that I made to one of their anthologies. This is a good day.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
2 days left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
2 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
2 days left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
3 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
3 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
5 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
5 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
9 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
9 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
9 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
10 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
12 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
12 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
16 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
17 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
23 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
23 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

RachelWollaston said:


> My friend Anthony, author of Cold Solar, just got his rejection letter from Scout, but his campaign still has two days left! Anyone heard of that ever happening before?? I find it really strange.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Never. That's insane and seems to go against what was originally intended, but maybe the idea is to not string authors along if they know they aren't going to pick them.


----------



## Decon

Donna White Glaser said:


> I don't mind, but please be aware that every KS/KP author's experience is different. Some people have done amazingly well; others very poorly. I'd say my experience fell at the higher end of the middle of those extremes. I'm happy with the results of the last two years and made okay money.
> 
> As far as expectations? I had initially hoped that Kindle Press would act as another imprint of Amazon Publishing. It's not. It does get a certain amount of Amazon promotions, but being a KP author isn't the same as say, being a Thomas & Mercer author. Kindle Scout is more like a program than an imprint. At least, for now.
> 
> On the plus side, my book had 3 Limited Time Offer promos, which are the promos you see on the wake screen of Kindle Fires. Those were good. Like, Bookbub level good. But many authors who were published around the same time period didn't even get one LTO. There are other promotional efforts that books are put into like an email from Amazon or price discounts via 99c for a month. But those rarely do well at all. My book was also offered a 6 month spot with Prime Reads, which was another good one. Prior to that offer I was on the cusp of asking for my rights back, but took the offer instead.
> 
> The major reason why I felt it was time for me to get my rights back was because, as you all know so well, Scout is an ever-churning source of new books for Kindle Press. It makes sense that older books will get less and less marketing resources. Even with indie books, the algos favor newer publications over older. So I'm sure the publishing departments will, too. The algos also reward books that are doing well on their own, simply from word-of-mouth or popularity, and those books get more exposure as they move up the rankings. Same thing happens with KP books, and probably the other imprints as well. If your book can prove to be a success on its own it will get more and more love from Amazon in the form of marketing and promotions. But if your book needs propping up, it will only get so much before it's allowed to sink. Anyway, tl;dr: I felt my book would be getting less promotions.
> 
> Like I said, I don't regret entering Kindle Scout, but it's important to know what your expectations are beforehand.


Thanks for the info. I remember when yours came out and I seemed to see the cover everywhere on Amazon.

Your signature link is broken, I assume because you are in the middle of publishing in your own name, so I can't see if you self-published a print book. If so, did being part of the kindle program bring better that anticipated print book sales as an unexpected spin off?


----------



## Decon

lincolnjcole said:


> Never. That's insane and seems to go against what was originally intended, but maybe the idea is to not string authors along if they know they aren't going to pick them.


It is insane. considering it's showing in H&T with two days left. Hopefully it's a mistake.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> It is insane. considering it's showing in H&T with two days left. Hopefully it's a mistake.


I hate to make definite statements about things I don't really know, but surely it must be a mistake. What would be the purpose of KS violating its own procedures that way? There have been one or two cases of campaigns being terminated, but I think those were instances in which someone was already published, a violation of the rules. In that kind of case, I don't think an author would get a standard rejection letter.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Bill Hiatt said:


> I hate to make definite statements about things I don't really know, but surely it must be a mistake. What would be the purpose of KS violating its own procedures that way? There have been one or two cases of campaigns being terminated, but I think those were instances in which someone was already published, a violation of the rules. In that kind of case, I don't think an author would get a standard rejection letter.


He got the full feedback. In my opinion, that just makes it even weirder.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Sebourn

Seems to be some strange Kindle Scout occurrences this morning.

As has been noted, the stats haven't updated yet--or at least they haven't for me.  And now an author has received his rejection notice and feedback while his book is still up for nomination?  

Strange.

I'm thinking somebody hit the SEND button a few days early on an already-prepared rejection while forgetting to pull the UPDATE STATS lever. Makes sense to me.


----------



## sskkoo1

WasAnn said:


> I saw the email this morning and was completely shocked they passed on this one. The sample was fantastic. Hope you'll share your feedback and let us know when you hit publish!


Thank you. I'll most definitely share my feedback if I receive any. As for publishing, I think I would like to exhaust any and all traditional routes first. I'm poor with marketing and I really need to research an effective launch strategy, so I don't want to rush to publish. Plus, I have a book 2 in a trilogy that I would like to launch first.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I hate to make definite statements about things I don't really know, but surely it must be a mistake. What would be the purpose of KS violating its own procedures that way? There have been one or two cases of campaigns being terminated, but I think those were instances in which someone was already published, a violation of the rules. In that kind of case, I don't think an author would get a standard rejection letter.


I've just noticed the book Cold Solar is in full on Wattpad. Don't know if that could be the problem? If it is, and we don't know at this stage, then there needs to be some clarity as to what they consider published.

I had mine in full on wattpad prior to starting my campaign and it reached the top 50 in thrillers, and so agonized over this, but before I entered I whitled it down to the same as would be shown on KS. Even so, the way I read the terms that as it was on a writer's site for crit and not for monetary gain, then it was fine to have it on wattpad until offered a contract.

I have all but two of my works in progress on Wattpad.


----------



## sskkoo1

RachelWollaston said:


> My friend Anthony, author of Cold Solar, just got his rejection letter from Scout, but his campaign still has two days left! Anyone heard of that ever happening before?? I find it really strange.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I also am going to assume this is just an error. If they did this on purpose it really is a self-inflicted wound to K. Scouts integrity.


----------



## Bob Stewart

Donna White Glaser said:


> ....I'd say my experience fell at the higher end of the middle of those extremes. I'm happy with the results of the last two years and made okay money.


Donna,

A month or so ago, I scanned the winners of the last couple years, doing spot checks of sales ranks, etc. Not even remotely scientific, but your book was one that seemed be doing pretty well.

The vast majority appeared to be stuck at much lower sales ranks, and that was with Amazon selling almost all of them at $.99 or $1.99.

Overall, I concluded that the authors who did well were ones who did fairly well on their own with other books/series.

The book I was thinking of putting in is an odd one. But I also concluded that the universe of successful books in Scout was even narrower than that in KDP.

I hate to sound negative about something many are striving to achieve. But for me at least, I decided it would be better to just put my energy into marketing my book directly.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Decon said:


> Thanks for the info. I remember when yours came out and I seemed to see the cover everywhere on Amazon.
> 
> Your signature link is broken, I assume because you are in the middle of publishing in your own name, so I can't see if you self-published a print book. If so, did being part of the kindle program bring better that anticipated print book sales as an unexpected spin off?


Ooh, thanks for letting me know Decon. The one for Scry Me A River isn't working either. Gots to figure that out. As for the print version, I didn't see that having a Scout winner was any help.


----------



## Decon

Donna White Glaser said:


> Ooh, thanks for letting me know Decon. The one for Scry Me A River isn't working either. Gots to figure that out. As for the print version, I didn't see that having a Scout winner was any help.


I assume that if you have your rights back and you have published in your own name, it will have a different ASSIN number. Probably by just going back into signature maker and altering the ASSIN would likely relove the situation.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Bob Stewart said:


> Donna,
> 
> A month or so ago, I scanned the winners of the last couple years, doing spot checks of sales ranks, etc. Not even remotely scientific, but your book was one that seemed be doing pretty well.
> 
> The vast majority appeared to be stuck at much lower sales ranks, and that was with Amazon selling almost all of them at $.99 or $1.99.


Thank you, but I suspect my book was doing better because at that time it would have been in the Prime Reads program, which gave a very nice lift whilst Shame was in it. The discounted price promos really don't seem to do much beyond a little flurry of sales in the first few days. I suspect it's because Amazon doesn't promote those sales pages very much and there are often many links a reader has to get through to get to those discounted pages.

Scout is not a magic bullet. The giant Amazon marketing gorilla isn't going to drag every one of its accepted books up the ranks into stardom. That said, I don't regret it at all. By my figures, I came out about the same financially as I would have by merely self-pubbing it. At this time, it makes sense for me to assume control over it and try my own methods of promoting it.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Decon said:


> I assume that if you have your rights back and you have published in your own name, it will have a different ASSIN number. Probably by just going back into signature maker and altering the ASSIN would likely relove the situation.


Yep, I suspect you're right, although it doesn't explain why the 2nd in series link is also broke.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Decon said:


> I've just noticed the book Cold Solar is in full on Wattpad. Don't know if that could be the problem? If it is, and we don't know at this stage, then there needs to be some clarity as to what they consider published.
> 
> I had mine in full on wattpad prior to starting my campaign and it reached the top 50 in thrillers, and so agonized over this, but before I entered I whitled it down to the same as would be shown on KS. Even so, the way I read the terms that as it was on a writer's site for crit and not for monetary gain, then it was fine to have it on wattpad until offered a contract.
> 
> I have all but two of my works in progress on Wattpad.


He showed me the letter and all the comments were on editing and proofreading. There was no mention of Wattpad. I've known authors who've had their submissions on similar sites and have still got selected for publication, so I don't think it's really a problem 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

There have been some other strange happenings with the site, too—my phone is only showing me the desktop site and won’t let me scroll across.


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## KitSarge

RachelWollaston said:


> He showed me the letter and all the comments were on editing and proofreading. There was no mention of Wattpad. I've known authors who've had their submissions on similar sites and have still got selected for publication, so I don't think it's really a problem
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


How strange! (nervously checks e-mail). Also, just an another oddity, yesterday 355 was on ending soon (it's got 3 days left) and today's it's not- possibly because there's so many ending today?

I know I said I wasn't going to say which books I nominated, but I have multiple Amazon accounts. I nominated Cold Solar, and it's still listed in my noms. If he got an editorial review, that means he was shortlisted- I would think it would have taken even longer to decide. If they have already prepared rejections by the time the run ends, why do some people have longer waits to find out? I'm so confused!

I too had 355 on Wattpad but pulled everything except the same preview that's on Scout before I launched.


----------



## KitSarge

Donna White Glaser said:


> Scout is not a magic bullet. The giant Amazon marketing gorilla isn't going to drag every one of its accepted books up the ranks into stardom.


I fully agree based on my experience. I was hoping for a bit more guidance for marketing: blurb help, etc. As I've mentioned, What It Is's sales are pretty dismal. It's short (65, 000 words) so I don't make much money per sale, especially considering I only get one or two buys a month. I figure Amazon might soon ask me to take it back since it'll be a long time before I earn my advance.

After this current run, I might dive more into marketing. The problem is that I've switched genres for 355 and am hoping to make it part of a series.

On a side note, I saw an uptick in sales of my other chick-lit books during What It Is's run at the same time last year. This time, not so much- again, probably because of the genre switch.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Bob Stewart said:


> I hate to sound negative about something many are striving to achieve. But for me at least, I decided it would be better to just put my energy into marketing my book directly.


It's apparent that Scout winners have extremely varied results. The one thing I will say is that the Scout process gets a book a lot of exposure that can be valuable for a later self pubbed launch. My Scout reject did better than any of my other books--so much better, in fact that about half my royalties to date have come from it, even though it was published about a year ago, and I've been publishing for five years.

I might have given Scout another shot anyway, but after that result, I put a second book in Scout, figuring that even if it wasn't selected, I would end up with another great launch. Of course, if you really don't want to be published by Scout, it wouldn't be worth taking the risk.


----------



## Used To Be BH

_Cold Solar_ is still up on the site and shows two days left. Wouldn't it have been taken down if the Scout folks decided to reject it before the end of the campaign?

Since it got an editorial letter, though, this can't just be a simple error. Apparently, the theory that some people have had that editors started reading the books before the end of the campaign is right. What must have happened is that the rejection and the editorial letter were accidentally sent out too early. I'll bet (or at least hope) that someone catches hell for that.

It's clear some of the automated systems are glitching right now. Not only have the results not updated to include yesterday, but at one point when I tried to refresh, I was told the page didn't exist. (It did eventually turn up again.) That and Kit's book being in ending soon and then out of it again is enough to make me think something is amiss behind the scenes. Whether or not that's connected to the early rejection of Cold Solar I don't know.


----------



## AnthonyRobinson13

Hey guys!

I didn't know Rachel was going to tell you all that, but it's okay, Rachel lol

Yes, I just received a rejection letter from KS and my book Cold Solar still has two days left. I received it in an email with feedback on my book that was actually very thorough and well put together. Sounds like KS is having a myriad mess ups today though. I hope it's just an error and the winner hasn't been decided but they prepare the rejection letters just in case.

And those of you that nominated my book, thank you so much! I'm really hoping it's an error so please keep it nominated!

-Anthony C. Robinson


----------



## AnthonyRobinson13

I've decided to follow up on this and replied to the rejection letter email by asking if they sent it to me in error and if there was any particular reason they sent it to me before my campaign ended. I'll see if something develops after that.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnthonyRobinson13 said:


> I've decided to follow up on this and replied to the rejection letter email by asking if they sent it to me in error and if there was any particular reason they sent it to me before my campaign ended. I'll see if something develops after that.


Good idea! That's probably the one way to know for sure what's happening.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Well, the campaign stat finally updated--and I had the lowest page views so far.  I'd like to think it was a mistake, but...


----------



## KitSarge

Mine were pretty low too- less than a hundred. Yet somehow I stayed on H and T for all 24 hours. Very strange.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Mine were pretty low too- less than a hundred. Yet somehow I stayed on H and T for all 24 hours. Very strange.


Maybe yesterday's stats are inaccurate. 

I had the same experience, H and T for the whole time and less than a hundred views. I guess everyone's views could have been low for some reason, but with the glitches, it's easy to believe the results are somehow incomplete.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RachelWollaston said:


> My friend Anthony, author of Cold Solar, just got his rejection letter from Scout, but his campaign still has two days left! Anyone heard of that ever happening before?? I find it really strange.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I've never seen that happen. It makes me sad. The last couple of days of a campaign are usually the best, and now it's nothing but "so what?" for your friend. I hope his book does well anyway. I love that cover.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Well, the campaign stat finally updated--and I had the lowest page views so far.  I'd like to think it was a mistake, but...


Me too. I only had 45, but spent much of the day on H&T. Today, not so much. I fear I've reached my boggy middle bit.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Today the random display of Hot and Trending books on the KS home page are all books from people in this thread. That made me smile. 

Then I looked at my stats and discovered that I had 0 views yesterday--even though I was Hot and Trending for all 24 hours. (That certainly supports the theory that something is cumulative, doesn't it?)

The general flakiness of the site yesterday makes me wonder about accuracy, though. I'd be more worried if the stats actually determined selection. Still, it does seem odd. I checked some of my ads and could see new clicks to the site. Of course, it's possible the clickers didn't stay long enough to register as a view, and I am in the midcampaign desert. Any regular scouters who wanted to check out the book probably already had.

Well, let's see. A year ago, with far lower views overall, I got 48 on the same day of the campaign. The lowest I ever dropped was to 42.

Very strange! It will be interesting to see if today is more normal.


----------



## Sebourn

Hot and Trending all day with zero views.

Scout needs to get more transparent about how this works... AND get its stuff together.

This is a bit maddening.


----------



## Sebourn

Bill Hiatt said:


> Today the random display of Hot and Trending books on the KS home page are all books from people in this thread. That made me smile.
> 
> Then I looked at my stats and discovered that I had 0 views yesterday--even though I was Hot and Trending for all 24 hours. (That certainly supports the theory that something is cumulative, doesn't it?)
> 
> The general flakiness of the site yesterday makes me wonder about accuracy, though. I'd be more worried if the stats actually determined selection. Still, it does seem odd. I checked some of my ads and could see new clicks to the site. Of course, it's possible the clickers didn't stay long enough to register as a view, and I am in the midcampaign desert. Any regular scouters who wanted to check out the book probably already had.
> 
> Well, let's see. A year ago, with far lower views overall, I got 48 on the same day of the campaign. The lowest I ever dropped was to 42.
> 
> Very strange! It will be interesting to see if today is more normal.


Your post makes me feel better. No way two books were hot and trending all that time with zero views between them.


----------



## rikatz

This seems to be a problem with the site. Yesterday, it didn't update, for me, at least (usually updates at about 4 AM). I tried to chat with the support people and got shunted between four different techs, none of whom seemed to have heard of kindle scout and none of whom could answer my query. Then it updated at about 4 PM, twelve hours late. I was in hot and trending for 23 hours and had 150 views.

This morning, I see I was in hot and trending for the past 47 hours but had 0 page views yesterday. That can't be right. I looked at it once myself and received an email this morning from a subscriber telling me that he had nominated the book yesterday.

I sent Amazon an email but have had no response yet. One day to go. I'll be glad when it's over.


----------



## LG O&#039;Connor

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I was just about to post! Other than my spouse and a few good friends, the folks here are the ones I wanted to share with.
> 
> This is so amazing. I'm still at the "no words" stage. Weirds for a writer.
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you!


Congrats, Marjorie! I'd like to welcome you to the Kindle Scout Winners Facebook Group - Just FRIEND me on Facebook, and I will welcome you aboard!! https://www.facebook.com/liz.gelboconnor


----------



## John Greco

Hello, Kindle Scout folks!

Does anyone know if there's a time limit when it comes to letting those people who nominated your failed Kindle Scout book know it's now available on Amazon? I ran a campaign back in May/June and decided to let things sit for a while. Now, I've reworked some of the content, updated the title and cover, and launched the book in the Kindle Store. But when I go back to my Kindle Scout campaign, I don't see an option to notify folks. My guess is it's been too long, but I wanted to confirm that's the case.

Oh--and since the peeps on this board were so kind during that anxiety-laden month, I wanted to let y'all know that the book is available now, and I'm doing a free promotion tomorrow, 11/16. Back in the late spring, the book was called _Plunge_. Now it's called _The Unlikely Intrusion of Adams Klein_. If you like young adult, sci-fi, time-travel stories with a bit of silliness, check it out. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077GMPYNG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510753334&sr=8-1&keywords=the+unlikely+intrusion+of+Adams+Klein

Best of luck to everyone currently campaigning--and I'm glad to see KS has started giving out feedback, at least temporarily!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Well, whatever was wrong with Scout yesterday must have affected the way it counts page views. There is no way all of us could have got 0. While it’s uplifting to know it’s just a glitch, though, it’s a little annoying not to see the real number of page views we all had yesterday. Oh well. Looks like things are all fixed now, I guess.


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

John Greco said:


> Hello, Kindle Scout folks!
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a time limit when it comes to letting those people who nominated your failed Kindle Scout book know it's now available on Amazon? I ran a campaign back in May/June and decided to let things sit for a while. Now, I've reworked some of the content, updated the title and cover, and launched the book in the Kindle Store. But when I go back to my Kindle Scout campaign, I don't see an option to notify folks. My guess is it's been too long, but I wanted to confirm that's the case.
> 
> Oh--and since the peeps on this board were so kind during that anxiety-laden month, I wanted to let y'all know that the book is available now, and I'm doing a free promotion tomorrow, 11/16. Back in the late spring, the book was called _Plunge_. Now it's called _The Unlikely Intrusion of Adams Klein_. If you like young adult, sci-fi, time-travel stories with a bit of silliness, check it out. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077GMPYNG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510753334&sr=8-1&keywords=the+unlikely+intrusion+of+Adams+Klein
> 
> Best of luck to everyone currently campaigning--and I'm glad to see KS has started giving out feedback, at least temporarily!


I'm pretty sure there is a limit, but I'm not sure what it is. I just know that I missed it with my last submission, Seeing Blue.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Decon

Just putting these out there from my failed campaign to show that ads and outside marketing have a big influence on H&T and also that the cumulative effect of your success at marketing for nominations keeps you on there. So to those saying they can't understand why in the early days of 500 or so landing they don't get on H&T, the answer could be in the small % of outside landings from poor marketing efforts.

































Note: the first pie chart for the first 8 days shows only 4% outside page landings. No advertising. Contacted a few friends

Note: the second pie chart has increased to 16% outside page landings on the second day of ads, twitter, facebook marketing by the 6th August. In the middle section I only used twitter and a few facebook posts with no paid ads.

Note: by the end of the campaign outside landings have reduced to 14% and the line gragh has increased in line with internal landings from scouters nominating.


----------



## ID Johnson

John Greco said:


> Hello, Kindle Scout folks!
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a time limit when it comes to letting those people who nominated your failed Kindle Scout book know it's now available on Amazon? I ran a campaign back in May/June and decided to let things sit for a while. Now, I've reworked some of the content, updated the title and cover, and launched the book in the Kindle Store. But when I go back to my Kindle Scout campaign, I don't see an option to notify folks. My guess is it's been too long, but I wanted to confirm that's the case.
> 
> Oh--and since the peeps on this board were so kind during that anxiety-laden month, I wanted to let y'all know that the book is available now, and I'm doing a free promotion tomorrow, 11/16. Back in the late spring, the book was called _Plunge_. Now it's called _The Unlikely Intrusion of Adams Klein_. If you like young adult, sci-fi, time-travel stories with a bit of silliness, check it out. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077GMPYNG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510753334&sr=8-1&keywords=the+unlikely+intrusion+of+Adams+Klein
> 
> Best of luck to everyone currently campaigning--and I'm glad to see KS has started giving out feedback, at least temporarily!


You can email them and let them know, and they will send it out for you. Congrats on publishing!!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Decon said:


> Just putting these out there from my failed campaign to show that ads and outside marketing have a big influence on H&T and also that the cumulative effect of your success at marketing for nominations keeps you on there. So to those saying they can't understand why in the early days of 500 or so landing they don't get on H&T, the answer could be in the small % of outside landings from poor marketing efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the first pie chart for the first 8 days shows only 4% outside page landings. No advertising. Contacted a few friends
> 
> Note: the second pie chart has increased to 16% outside page landings on the second day of ads, twitter, facebook marketing by the 6th August. In the middle section I only used twitter and a few facebook posts with no paid ads.
> 
> Note: by the end of the campaign outside landings have reduced to 14% and the line gragh has increased in line with internal landings from scouters nominating.


I believe that, if they gave us the stats for nominations, we'd find much more of a correlation between them and H&T.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> Then I looked at my stats and discovered that I had 0 views yesterday--even though I was Hot and Trending for all 24 hours. (That certainly supports the theory that something is cumulative, doesn't it?)


Me too! Found it to be a bit shocking at first, but now I'm suspecting it's a mistake.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

John Greco said:


> Hello, Kindle Scout folks!
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a time limit when it comes to letting those people who nominated your failed Kindle Scout book know it's now available on Amazon? I ran a campaign back in May/June and decided to let things sit for a while. Now, I've reworked some of the content, updated the title and cover, and launched the book in the Kindle Store. But when I go back to my Kindle Scout campaign, I don't see an option to notify folks. My guess is it's been too long, but I wanted to confirm that's the case.


After 6 weeks, the button on your campaign that notifies readers disappears. You can contact Scout and they will add the button back, then you have to click it.

You should absolutely do that, but in all honesty, you will probably get little action after so long. People may not remember your book or why they liked it enough to nominate it. The title change will also work against you in this instance.

You aren't the first author who has been caught by this. Sometimes we think a book is ready and submit to Scout only to find there's more work to be done. It happens. Scout works best as a help to self publishing if one releases quickly after the campaign ends. If one waits to submit to other publishers or do an extensive re-write, that button to alert nominators gets less and less effective.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I also had zero views for yesterday, but in my case that might be accurate!


----------



## Arches

Dang it! When I checked my KS stats today, I was all hot and excited to be able to report what I thought was an impossibility--zero page reads but I was hot and trending for 24 hours. But Bill and Seborn beat me to the punch.

Edited to add--it looks like quite a few people beat me to the punch.


----------



## jaxonreed

I know next to nothing, but a friend in IT told me they had a huge issue with their servers over the weekend. If it's a widespread thing, perhaps that gobsmacked the Scout server, too. 

Just my two cent contribution to the speculation bucket.


----------



## lincolnjcole

jaxonreed said:


> I know next to nothing, but a friend in IT told me they had a huge issue with their servers over the weekend. If it's a widespread thing, perhaps that gobsmacked the Scout server, too.
> 
> Just my two cent contribution to the speculation bucket.


They have been hacked a few times in the last two-three months, and their servers have been crashing and other problems. They had a huge sensitive information hack, but only something like 3% of their customers were affected (though, considering how mega huge they are, that still isn't good).

All in all, amazon is pretty constantly getting attacked, and different problems affect different services at different times. In general, when "amazon" has a problem it might not affect every department since they are so separated, but something hitting their services will basically much up EVERYTHING.

My guess is things will sort themselves out in a few days or weeks. I work with databases constantly and know how badly even a small outage can affect a huge network.


----------



## Arches

Woot! My page views went from zero to 400 for yesterday without me lifting a finger. Like Lincoln says, it'll all sort itself out in days or weeks. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the roller coaster.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I went from 97 and 0 to 457 and 330. It was nice of them to bother resetting the stats. I'm guessing it was almost no one's first priority, but they got it done, anyway.

Now that I have accurate stats, let me put in a little plug for Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout Promotion. I don't remember the exact price, but it's very reasonable, and it produces good results. Now that I have accurate stats, I can say that I jumped over 200 views from the 12th to the 13th and had a nicer day on the 14th than I've been having. I think so far only readper had a larger effect, and that was earlier in the campaign, when the internal Scout audience wasn't as saturated, so it's hard to make an exact comparison.

For those of you just tuning in, as far as low-priced promos are concerned, Author Shout gives you a good boost spread across the whole campaign if you book early (and a nice graphic...and a 20 second video if you order a little pricier package, both of which you can use in your own ads). Melrock also does ad graphics and is therefore good for early in the campaign. To get a midcampaign boost, readper and Lincoln are both good ideas. I'd also add Ripley's Booklist if your book is YA or NA. In Ripley's case, you can follow up with a feature when the books is released and probably get a nice sales boost.

Scout Boost also worked better for me than it did for Lincoln, though it is much pricier than the other options mentioned here.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Just putting these out there from my failed campaign to show that ads and outside marketing have a big influence on H&T and also that the cumulative effect of your success at marketing for nominations keeps you on there. So to those saying they can't understand why in the early days of 500 or so landing they don't get on H&T, the answer could be in the small % of outside landings from poor marketing efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the first pie chart for the first 8 days shows only 4% outside page landings. No advertising. Contacted a few friends
> 
> Note: the second pie chart has increased to 16% outside page landings on the second day of ads, twitter, facebook marketing by the 6th August. In the middle section I only used twitter and a few facebook posts with no paid ads.
> 
> Note: by the end of the campaign outside landings have reduced to 14% and the line gragh has increased in line with internal landings from scouters nominating.


Good data! I also like your reasoning. You definitely need to advertise to get H & T early on.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Hi all,

I've been meaning to write this follow up post but fell down the rabbit hole called life. Just wanted to add some value to this group that has helped me so much by providing my own stats. They are not great, so perhaps it's more evidence that H&T is not the only thing Kindle Scout considers. It's a good thing I write better than I run campaigns!

I had 5.3k views and 147 hours in H&T. As so many others have found, I got views when I was in "new" and "ending soon," otherwise, my views ranged from a low of 15 to a high of 85. As I said, I didn't know much about running a good campaign. I started reading Lincoln's book only after I launched. I did sign up for the two book promotions he recommended, Readper and Author Shout, but I was already in the middle of my campaign when I reached out to them. I appreciate their quick response (both respond on a weekend, and had my campaign up within hours). 

One thing I did that was helpful to me in a small way, but might give better results for others: I went through the KS winners and found a book that was like mine in that it was about Haiti. I checked out the reviewers and, for the ones who had their contact email on Amazon, I reached out and asked for their vote. I got a couple of people who did it (and even signed up for my email list, which was a really nice bonus). I also reached out individually to my contacts with personalized emails and FB messages. It was time consuming, and in the end the numbers aren't huge, but it feels like those people are more personally invested in my success. 

On the Kindle Press end, I couldn't be more impressed. I got feedback within two days of the end of my campaign--I didn't think they would do that given they will send the manuscript on for editing. The KP editor had really nice things to say, and he also had very particular feedback that showed he read very closely. For example, he questioned whether one of my characters could make it to a location in the time that I had allowed (!) He also suggested I include a map in my front matter, which is an excellent suggestion given that I am writing about a location, Guantanamo, indelibly etched in the American conscious but few of us know much about it beyond the terror camps. My book takes place in 1992, so I constantly have to reinforce to the audience that this was a different GTMO. The editor also had specific feedback down to the font size on my cover (too small) and in some specialized text (too big). I'm in good hands.

Hope this is helpful. Thank you for all your kind words and helpful information. I'm not going anywhere. I continue to vote and cheer everyone on even as I delve into my edits, warm my email list, find an artist to do a map, etc., etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

LG O'Connor said:


> Congrats, Marjorie! I'd like to welcome you to the Kindle Scout Winners Facebook Group - Just FRIEND me on Facebook, and I will welcome you aboard!! https://www.facebook.com/liz.gelboconnor


Thanks, LG. Done.


----------



## 1984Phins

Day 12 coming to an end.

Maybe the hostess forgot to write down my name.


----------



## Sebourn

Bill Hiatt said:


> I went from 97 and 0 to 457 and 330. It was nice of them to bother resetting the stats. I'm guessing it was almost no one's first priority, but they got it done, anyway.
> 
> Now that I have accurate stats, let me put in a little plug for Lincoln Cole's Kindle Scout Promotion. I don't remember the exact price, but it's very reasonable, and it produces good results. Now that I have accurate stats, I can say that I jumped over 200 views from the 12th to the 13th and had a nicer day on the 14th than I've been having. I think so far only readper had a larger effect, and that was earlier in the campaign, when the internal Scout audience wasn't as saturated, so it's hard to make an exact comparison.
> 
> For those of you just tuning in, as far as low-priced promos are concerned, Author Shout gives you a good boost spread across the whole campaign if you book early (and a nice graphic...and a 20 second video if you order a little pricier package, both of which you can use in your own ads). Melrock also does ad graphics and is therefore good for early in the campaign. To get a midcampaign boost, readper and Lincoln are both good ideas. I'd also add Ripley's Booklist if your book is YA or NA. In Ripley's case, you can follow up with a feature when the books is released and probably get a nice sales boost.
> 
> Scout Boost also worked better for me than it did for Lincoln, though it is much pricier than the other options mentioned here.


Add me to the list of people impressed by Cole's promo.


----------



## AlexW

Just wanted to say hello and thank you all for the interesting posts that everyone shares so freely about how to be successful with a Kindle Scout campaign.
My book, The Man Who Loves Watches, has just started today and I am already enjoying the process:



Good luck to you all!
Alex


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I almost forgot to put up the list.

Poppa tired.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
1 day left  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
1 days left  The Game Players of Meridien
1 day left  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
2 days left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
2 days left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
4 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
4 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
8 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
8 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
8 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
9 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
11 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
11 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
15 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
16 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
22 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
22 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
29 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## MladenR

Just nominated:
Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
The Game Players of Meridien
Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Alan Felyk

MladenR said:


> Just nominated:
> Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> The Game Players of Meridien
> Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 
> Good luck to all of you


Thanks for the nomination. It truly is appreciated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I have got the day off and a billion errands to run.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
LAST DAY LEFT!  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Game Players of Meridien
LAST DAY LEFT!  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
1 day left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
1 day left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
3 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
3 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
7 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
7 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
7 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
8 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
10 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
10 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
14 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
15 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
21 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
21 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
28 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
28 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## TAClark

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. I have got the day off and a billion errands to run.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Game Players of Meridien
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 1 day left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 1 day left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 3 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 3 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 7 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 7 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 7 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 8 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 10 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 10 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 14 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 15 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 21 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 21 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 28 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Could you please add my book, Magna Finesse, to the list? The campaign started yesterday. Just 28 days to go. Thanks.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Marjorie Florestal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been meaning to write this follow up post but fell down the rabbit hole called life. Just wanted to add some value to this group that has helped me so much by providing my own stats. They are not great, so perhaps it's more evidence that H&T is not the only thing Kindle Scout considers. It's a good thing I write better than I run campaigns!
> 
> I had 5.3k views and 147 hours in H&T. As so many others have found, I got views when I was in "new" and "ending soon," otherwise, my views ranged from a low of 15 to a high of 85. As I said, I didn't know much about running a good campaign. I started reading Lincoln's book only after I launched. I did sign up for the two book promotions he recommended, Readper and Author Shout, but I was already in the middle of my campaign when I reached out to them. I appreciate their quick response (both respond on a weekend, and had my campaign up within hours).
> 
> One thing I did that was helpful to me in a small way, but might give better results for others: I went through the KS winners and found a book that was like mine in that it was about Haiti. I checked out the reviewers and, for the ones who had their contact email on Amazon, I reached out and asked for their vote. I got a couple of people who did it (and even signed up for my email list, which was a really nice bonus). I also reached out individually to my contacts with personalized emails and FB messages. It was time consuming, and in the end the numbers aren't huge, but it feels like those people are more personally invested in my success.
> 
> On the Kindle Press end, I couldn't be more impressed. I got feedback within two days of the end of my campaign--I didn't think they would do that given they will send the manuscript on for editing. The KP editor had really nice things to say, and he also had very particular feedback that showed he read very closely. For example, he questioned whether one of my characters could make it to a location in the time that I had allowed (!) He also suggested I include a map in my front matter, which is an excellent suggestion given that I am writing about a location, Guantanamo, indelibly etched in the American conscious but few of us know much about it beyond the terror camps. My book takes place in 1992, so I constantly have to reinforce to the audience that this was a different GTMO. The editor also had specific feedback down to the font size on my cover (too small) and in some specialized text (too big). I'm in good hands.
> 
> Hope this is helpful. Thank you for all your kind words and helpful information. I'm not going anywhere. I continue to vote and cheer everyone on even as I delve into my edits, warm my email list, find an artist to do a map, etc., etc.
> 
> Good luck!


The feedback does sound great.

You're gutsier than I am. I don't mind advertising, but I don't normally approach individuals. I have no doubt that kind of approach would work, though!

I can hardly wait to get your book!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Thought this might be useful to some of you: I received an email saying that Ingram Spark have a free title setup promotion running until 30th November with the promo code INDIEFRINGE17


----------



## Cecelia

RachelWollaston said:


> Thought this might be useful to some of you: I received an email saying that Ingram Spark have a free title setup promotion running until 30th November with the promo code INDIEFRINGE17


Thanks for posting. I am waiting to read the create space proof through & it hasn't arrived, but might be able to use special.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
The Game Players of Meridien

Already had Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk in my third slot.

Then signed into my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
A Novel by Kit Sergeant

Best of luck to all six and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark

My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


----------



## Kimjwest

HI everyone

Just though I'd update you on how my Scout reject is performing now that I'm one month and one day past self-pub launch.
The one month cliff is real y'all.  I went from a paid ranking of 598 highest and for the last few days it's tanked and hovering around paid 2450, dropping each day.
When I first started, my paid rank was around 2600 I think, but my 2 day free offer boosted me to top 1000 for over 3 weeks, probably due to publicity from the free readers. Can't be certain. I did no paid promos or advance ARC's at all. I got my subscribers to download during free offer.

Like Marjorie, I was helped by reaching out to people individually; I suspect being a "published" author makes one a pseudo-celebrity and if you actually ask strangers to vote/read your book they really will do it plus tell others. I'm painfully shy, so it was a bit weird to ask total strangers, but most people were very gracious. I mostly asked people on Goodreads. On Goodreads they will gut you, but they will support you and fight each other about your book.  It's sort of a dysfunctional family over there so if you've never been called a dumb idiot, it might not be for you. After one month I now have about 110 reviews which grew organically, but ofcourse a good percentage are one stars which I expected.

I swear by KDP Select.  Today they updated the total that I get for the first 2 weeks (15 Oct to 30 Oct).  $3125 for 2 weeks.  Of that, over two grand alone is KENP reads (approx 450k reads in 2 weeks). Dont worry about me sharing financial info publicly, I don't mind at all and the taxes are sorted! I just hope someone stressed with self launch will find it useful in deciding the wide vs select decision. I know there is an argument to rather go wide than select, but at this point, I don't see the need, being an unknown author with one book. I might go wide after the 90 days just to see if there's a difference for me, but for now I'm sticking with it. My sales have dropped but my KENP reads remain high; on weekends I can do 65k in one day).  Total reads for one month (15 oct to 15 nov) are just over 1 million in total, so another decent payout expected end of Nov even if copies don't sell much.

I've also had a massive number of returns which I was unprepared for.  About 14 returns in the one month. No reason given. 

What have I learnt? Don't be too proprietary with your book.  Get some free copies out there.  Scout was going to give it free to voters anyway, so get a free day or more worked into your launch so you can create a buzz.  Technically I don't know how it works but it does help rank somehow, whether it's people telling friends or whatever tech explanation; not sure. I was anxious about the money I'd lose on freebies but after seeing the rapid  rise in rank after, then I was sold on it.  Why did I want a better rank? To get onto top 10/20 lists in sub categories which gets your book in front of more people.

Amazon advertises your book for a month after launch as either a NEW RELEASE or HOT NEW RELEASE.  I got the HOT NEW RELEASE tag which is the equiv of a Hot and Trending on a scout campaign.  After one month they reduce actively promoting to make way for newcomers so keep in mind that the first month is crucial.

Anyway, good luck with those still campaigning; still nominating the top three on Steve's list.
Cheers,
Kim


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Kimjwest said:


> HI everyone
> 
> Just though I'd update you on how my Scout reject is performing now that I'm one month and one day past self-pub launch.
> The one month cliff is real y'all. I went from a paid ranking of 598 highest and for the last few days it's tanked and hovering around paid 2450, dropping each day.
> When I first started, my paid rank was around 2600 I think, but my 2 day free offer boosted me to top 1000 for over 3 weeks, probably due to publicity from the free readers. Can't be certain. I did no paid promos or advance ARC's at all. I got my subscribers to download during free offer.
> 
> Like Marjorie, I was helped by reaching out to people individually; I suspect being a "published" author makes one a pseudo-celebrity and if you actually ask strangers to vote/read your book they really will do it plus tell others. I'm painfully shy, so it was a bit weird to ask total strangers, but most people were very gracious. I mostly asked people on Goodreads. On Goodreads they will gut you, but they will support you and fight each other about your book. It's sort of a dysfunctional family over there so if you've never been called a dumb idiot, it might not be for you. After one month I now have about 110 reviews which grew organically, but ofcourse a good percentage are one stars which I expected.
> 
> I swear by KDP Select. Today they updated the total that I get for the first 2 weeks (15 Oct to 30 Oct). $3125 for 2 weeks. Of that, over two grand alone is KENP reads (approx 450k reads in 2 weeks). Dont worry about me sharing financial info publicly, I don't mind at all and the taxes are sorted! I just hope someone stressed with self launch will find it useful in deciding the wide vs select decision. I know there is an argument to rather go wide than select, but at this point, I don't see the need, being an unknown author with one book. I might go wide after the 90 days just to see if there's a difference for me, but for now I'm sticking with it. My sales have dropped but my KENP reads remain high; on weekends I can do 65k in one day). Total reads for one month (15 oct to 15 nov) are just over 1 million in total, so another decent payout expected end of Nov even if copies don't sell much.
> 
> I've also had a massive number of returns which I was unprepared for. About 14 returns in the one month. No reason given.
> 
> What have I learnt? Don't be too proprietary with your book. Get some free copies out there. Scout was going to give it free to voters anyway, so get a free day or more worked into your launch so you can create a buzz. Technically I don't know how it works but it does help rank somehow, whether it's people telling friends or whatever tech explanation; not sure. I was anxious about the money I'd lose on freebies but after seeing the rapid rise in rank after, then I was sold on it. Why did I want a better rank? To get onto top 10/20 lists in sub categories which gets your book in front of more people.
> 
> Amazon advertises your book for a month after launch as either a NEW RELEASE or HOT NEW RELEASE. I got the HOT NEW RELEASE tag which is the equiv of a Hot and Trending on a scout campaign. After one month they reduce actively promoting to make way for newcomers so keep in mind that the first month is crucial.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with those still campaigning; still nominating the top three on Steve's list.
> Cheers,
> Kim


That's an impressive launch. Well done! You didn't do any paid promo? Ciao Dan


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Kim- your launch and your stats are awesome!  I know your ranking has fallen since the cliff, but it remains very impressive, so don't fret!  I think you were super smart to change your cover, and the new one is eye-catching and lovely.  

I also struggled with the offering my books for free for a few days at launch.  Writers work hard and want to get paid.  However, like you, my books where I gave away copies earn far more than my others, and have more reviews as well.  And reviews are a big deal.  I don't do ARC copies, I just tell my entire newsletter list when I have free days.  My stats aren't nearly as impressive as yours, but I've come a long way since book one, and I'm pleased with my progress.

You rock!  Now ride that wave and get the next book written!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> HI everyone
> 
> Just though I'd update you on how my Scout reject is performing now that I'm one month and one day past self-pub launch.
> The one month cliff is real y'all. I went from a paid ranking of 598 highest and for the last few days it's tanked and hovering around paid 2450, dropping each day.
> When I first started, my paid rank was around 2600 I think, but my 2 day free offer boosted me to top 1000 for over 3 weeks, probably due to publicity from the free readers. Can't be certain. I did no paid promos or advance ARC's at all. I got my subscribers to download during free offer.
> 
> Like Marjorie, I was helped by reaching out to people individually; I suspect being a "published" author makes one a pseudo-celebrity and if you actually ask strangers to vote/read your book they really will do it plus tell others. I'm painfully shy, so it was a bit weird to ask total strangers, but most people were very gracious. I mostly asked people on Goodreads. On Goodreads they will gut you, but they will support you and fight each other about your book. It's sort of a dysfunctional family over there so if you've never been called a dumb idiot, it might not be for you. After one month I now have about 110 reviews which grew organically, but ofcourse a good percentage are one stars which I expected.
> 
> I swear by KDP Select. Today they updated the total that I get for the first 2 weeks (15 Oct to 30 Oct). $3125 for 2 weeks. Of that, over two grand alone is KENP reads (approx 450k reads in 2 weeks). Dont worry about me sharing financial info publicly, I don't mind at all and the taxes are sorted! I just hope someone stressed with self launch will find it useful in deciding the wide vs select decision. I know there is an argument to rather go wide than select, but at this point, I don't see the need, being an unknown author with one book. I might go wide after the 90 days just to see if there's a difference for me, but for now I'm sticking with it. My sales have dropped but my KENP reads remain high; on weekends I can do 65k in one day). Total reads for one month (15 oct to 15 nov) are just over 1 million in total, so another decent payout expected end of Nov even if copies don't sell much.
> 
> I've also had a massive number of returns which I was unprepared for. About 14 returns in the one month. No reason given.
> 
> What have I learnt? Don't be too proprietary with your book. Get some free copies out there. Scout was going to give it free to voters anyway, so get a free day or more worked into your launch so you can create a buzz. Technically I don't know how it works but it does help rank somehow, whether it's people telling friends or whatever tech explanation; not sure. I was anxious about the money I'd lose on freebies but after seeing the rapid rise in rank after, then I was sold on it. Why did I want a better rank? To get onto top 10/20 lists in sub categories which gets your book in front of more people.
> 
> Amazon advertises your book for a month after launch as either a NEW RELEASE or HOT NEW RELEASE. I got the HOT NEW RELEASE tag which is the equiv of a Hot and Trending on a scout campaign. After one month they reduce actively promoting to make way for newcomers so keep in mind that the first month is crucial.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with those still campaigning; still nominating the top three on Steve's list.
> Cheers,
> Kim


That's amazing. You're falling off the cliff and hitting a level higher than most self-pubbed books ever reach. The fact that you're doing it without paid promos is even more remarkable.

This does provide more evidence for the idea that getting rejected by Scout comes with a nice consolation prize--you can make use of all that Scout exposure in your self-pubbed launch. I don't think most people will hit quite the level you hit, but many will have a much stronger launch than they would have without the Scout exposure.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> The feedback does sound great.
> 
> You're gutsier than I am. I don't mind advertising, but I don't normally approach individuals. I have no doubt that kind of approach would work, though!
> 
> I can hardly wait to get your book!


Thanks, Bill. It does take some guts to reach out, but people have been kind. The manuscript is humming along. I'm narrowing in on final edits (for now), and I found someone to do a nice map. Can't wait to get the book in the hands of readers!

Good luck on the final week of your campaign. I've got your book saved for my next open slot.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Kimjwest said:


> It's sort of a dysfunctional family over there so if you've never been called a dumb idiot, it might not be for you.


Brutal! 

I did read a couple of your 1-Stars and they made me laugh. When someone is THAT angry over an imaginary character made up of words on a page, I'd say you are doing great!

Wow on those numbers. Thanks for your willingness to share.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. I have got the day off and a billion errands to run.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Game Players of Meridien
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> 1 day left  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> 1 day left  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 3 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 3 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 7 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 7 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 7 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 8 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 10 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 10 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 14 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 15 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 21 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 21 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 28 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 28 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark


Got the first two on the list. Good luck!


----------



## EvelynnM

Hello all!
I've been reading this forum for about a month now, but haven't really posted. I really enjoy looking at all the advice you share here along with feedback from KS. I also have nominated based on books here (_Feathered_ and _The Fire Eye Refugee_). Both so good!
Anyway, I just launched my book in KS a few days ago. It's called _The True Archer_. It's in YA Fantasy. 
I'll probably continue to skulk around in this forum and read all the good advice archived here. I will continue to read it all and nominate in KS. 
Good luck to everyone!
E


----------



## 1984Phins

At least it's over. Got the rejection.

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## RachelWollaston

EvelynnM said:


> Hello all!
> I've been reading this forum for about a month now, but haven't really posted. I really enjoy looking at all the advice you share here along with feedback from KS. I also have nominated based on books here (_Feathered_ and _The Fire Eye Refugee_). Both so good!
> Anyway, I just launched my book in KS a few days ago. It's called _The True Archer_. It's in YA Fantasy.
> I'll probably continue to skulk around in this forum and read all the good advice archived here. I will continue to read it all and nominate in KS.
> Good luck to everyone!
> E


Thank you for the nomination!
Good luck with the campaign! I'll check it out when I get the chance 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

1984Phins said:


> At least it's over. Got the rejection.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!


Sorry to hear that  Good luck with the launch!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

1984Phins said:


> At least it's over. Got the rejection.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!


Sorry. Glad the wait is over, and I wish you a fantastic launch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I got half a billion errands run yesterday. Only a half a billion more to go.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
LAST DAY LEFT!  355: A Novel by Kit Sergeant
2 days left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
2 days left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
6 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
6 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
6 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
7 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
9 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
9 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
13 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
14 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
20 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
20 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
22 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
27 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
27 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: And hey, this is my 5000th post on kboards. Do I get a magic quilt or something?


----------



## Alliescribbler

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Cold Solar by Anthony C. Robinson
> The Game Players of Meridien
> 
> Already had Damaged Beyond All Recognition by Alan Felyk in my third slot.
> 
> Then signed into my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> Murder On Perrys Island by J. Kevin Earp
> Tall Chimneys by Allie Cresswell
> A Novel by Kit Sergeant
> 
> Best of luck to all six and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark
> 
> My novel A Friend Like Filby on Wattpad: https://www.wattpad.com/story/109140386-a-friend-like-filby


Thank you so much, Mark.


----------



## Alliescribbler

Today is my last day. I am so grateful for the support of everyone here and especially of Steve who puts the list up everyday. Thank you.
Like many others of you I have spread my campaign out over the 30 days so I did Facebook the first week, then linkedIn, then Goodreads and finally my launch team and family for the last week. I personally messaged all my contacts in all forums and added a 'vote for me' plus a link to every email I sent to anyone at all for any reason (including the opticians!) during the whole campaign. My views were great at the beginning, tanked in the middle and are good again now.
From my point of view this is a win/win situation for me. if I get the deal - great! If not, I have 5.1k people who have viewed my book who would never have seen it otherwise. Sales of my other books have increased also. It sounds as though I might get some constructive feedback from the Kindle editors, which is always good. Meanwhile I have my launch planned for 12th December, a blog tour booked and my launch team standing ready with their reviews to post on launch day. I am just about to correct the hard copy proof I received from CreateSpace.
So it has been a busy month!
Best of luck to everyone. I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alliescribbler said:


> Today is my last day. I am so grateful for the support of everyone here and especially of Steve who puts the list up everyday. Thank you.
> Like many others of you I have spread my campaign out over the 30 days so I did Facebook the first week, then linkedIn, then Goodreads and finally my launch team and family for the last week. I personally messaged all my contacts in all forums and added a 'vote for me' plus a link to every email I sent to anyone at all for any reason (including the opticians!) during the whole campaign. My views were great at the beginning, tanked in the middle and are good again now.
> From my point of view this is a win/win situation for me. if I get the deal - great! If not, I have 5.1k people who have viewed my book who would never have seen it otherwise. Sales of my other books have increased also. It sounds as though I might get some constructive feedback from the Kindle editors, which is always good. Meanwhile I have my launch planned for 12th December, a blog tour booked and my launch team standing ready with their reviews to post on launch day. I am just about to correct the hard copy proof I received from CreateSpace.
> So it has been a busy month!
> Best of luck to everyone. I will let you know the outcome.


Super cool plan! Best of luck with making everything work!


----------



## Kimjwest

Thanks everyone for your kind words!

Yes, I have not done any paid promos yet.  Only a few tweets, Facebook, Instagram and Goodreads posts.  Instagram and Goodreads have worked best for me. But now am about to experiment with Amazon ads to see how that goes when I get back from traveling at the end of the month.  Like Bill said, a campaign is a useful tool to launch a selfpub. 

Changing my cover helped a great deal; that's when my rank rose from ~900 to ~600 overnight.  One review says: "the only thing good about this book is the cover".

Yes the one star reviews  . They are part of the game, I guess. One direct email I got "Your book was the worst book I've ever read but I just couldn't stop turning the pages."  That's hilarious.  

Hopefully will launch a campaign early next month so will be back stressing about Hot and Trending along with you all!


----------



## KitSarge

Kimjwest said:


> One direct email I got "Your book was the worst book I've ever read but I just couldn't stop turning the pages." That's hilarious.


Love it- you can laugh all the way to the bank with your stats! Congratulations and good luck with your ad campaign/ Scout launch!


----------



## DLBarton

John Greco said:


> Hello, Kindle Scout folks!
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a time limit when it comes to letting those people who nominated your failed Kindle Scout book know it's now available on Amazon? I ran a campaign back in May/June and decided to let things sit for a while. Now, I've reworked some of the content, updated the title and cover, and launched the book in the Kindle Store. But when I go back to my Kindle Scout campaign, I don't see an option to notify folks. My guess is it's been too long, but I wanted to confirm that's the case.
> 
> Oh--and since the peeps on this board were so kind during that anxiety-laden month, I wanted to let y'all know that the book is available now, and I'm doing a free promotion tomorrow, 11/16. Back in the late spring, the book was called _Plunge_. Now it's called _The Unlikely Intrusion of Adams Klein_. If you like young adult, sci-fi, time-travel stories with a bit of silliness, check it out. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077GMPYNG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510753334&sr=8-1&keywords=the+unlikely+intrusion+of+Adams+Klein
> 
> Best of luck to everyone currently campaigning--and I'm glad to see KS has started giving out feedback, at least temporarily!


My campaign ended ten months ago and the "publish" button had disappeared so I notified the Scout team. They sent out the announcement the next day (today!). BTW, the best thing to happen to my novel (and to me as a writer) was getting rejected by Scout. I received a lot of reader feedback and rewrote the entire novel.

(If anyone wants to check out the revised novel it's on Kindle Unlimited--or 99 cents through November

Best of luck with everyone's campaign!
Doug


----------



## Used To Be BH

DLBarton said:


> My campaign ended ten months ago and the "publish" button had disappeared so I notified the Scout team. They sent out the announcement the next day (today!). BTW, the best thing to happen to my novel (and to me as a writer) was getting rejected by Scout. I received a lot of reader feedback and rewrote the entire novel.
> 
> (If anyone wants to check out the revised novel it's on Kindle Unlimited--or 99 cents through November
> 
> Best of luck with everyone's campaign!
> Doug


I just picked up my copy.

I'm surprised you got such useful reader feedback just from the excerpt, but it's great that you did. This is the first time I've heard of someone getting enough to rewrite the whole novel. I guess that's one more potential plus for the process.


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Gray's Ghosts. Good luck!!


----------



## Carey Lewis

Jill James said:


> Nominated Gray's Ghosts. Good luck!!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## DLBarton

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just picked up my copy.
> 
> I'm surprised you got such useful reader feedback just from the excerpt, but it's great that you did. This is the first time I've heard of someone getting enough to rewrite the whole novel. I guess that's one more potential plus for the process.


Thanks Bill!
I appreciate it!
I'll go into a little more detail. I thought readers would love my excerpt (my ego was way too big!), but when most either said they "liked" it or it was a bit confusing I knew I had to improve the whole novel. Three things I did after that:

1) Received a professional opinion/edit
2) Read an old article on how Beth Revis rewrote her first chapter and changed her whole SF writing career. (You might be able to Google it).
3) Studied Breaking Bad to figure out how they made (almost) every scene incredible (twists, turns, themes, suspense, etc.)

I know my novel is not anything near perfect and not everyone will like it--but I do know it has improved since getting rejected by the Scout program.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Arches

Kimjwest said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words!
> 
> Yes, I have not done any paid promos yet. Only a few tweets, Facebook, Instagram and Goodreads posts. Instagram and Goodreads have worked best for me. But now am about to experiment with Amazon ads to see how that goes when I get back from traveling at the end of the month. Like Bill said, a campaign is a useful tool to launch a selfpub.
> 
> Changing my cover helped a great deal; that's when my rank rose from ~900 to ~600 overnight. One review says: "the only thing good about this book is the cover".
> 
> Yes the one star reviews . They are part of the game, I guess. One direct email I got "Your book was the worst book I've ever read but I just couldn't stop turning the pages." That's hilarious.
> 
> Hopefully will launch a campaign early next month so will be back stressing about Hot and Trending along with you all!


Kim, I love your attitude about this whole crazy publishing business. My most successful series by far has mediocre reviews, but most people still buy it like crazy or download on KU. That tells me something about the books works, but danged if I know what. I did try to read some of the early reviews to figure out why readers like the series, without success. Now, I don't even glance at the reviews. I just keep writing the best books I can. Best of continued luck in a fabulous launch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've got a day shift at work today.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
1 day left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
5 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
5 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
5 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
6 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
8 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
8 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
12 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
13 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
19 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
19 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
21 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
26 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
26 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday. I've got a day shift at work today.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 1 day left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 5 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 5 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 5 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 6 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 8 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 8 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 12 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 13 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 19 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 19 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 21 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 26 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 26 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks for putting me on the list Steve, most appreciated!


----------



## 1984Phins

Used an open spot and nominated Feathered. (Always looking for teen novels for the classroom). Good luck!

Also, after the marathon session in the waiting room, I Steal Secrets is up on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077JXP7TH/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b077jxp7th

And this weekend my first book, Murder in 4th Hour is free.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01G0XGPMW/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b01g0xgpmw

See if you can solve them first!


----------



## RachelWollaston

1984Phins said:


> Used an open spot and nominated Feathered. (Always looking for teen novels for the classroom). Good luck!
> 
> Also, after the marathon session in the waiting room, I Steal Secrets is up on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077JXP7TH/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b077jxp7th
> 
> And this weekend my first book, Murder in 4th Hour is free.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01G0XGPMW/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b01g0xgpmw
> 
> See if you can solve them first!


Thank you!! 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday. I've got a day shift at work today.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> 1 day left  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 5 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 5 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 5 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 6 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 8 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 8 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 12 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 13 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 19 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 19 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 21 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 26 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 26 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks Steve. The group is powerful as Vanished climbed back to H&T after a long absence. Thanks Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

1984Phins said:


> Used an open spot and nominated Feathered. (Always looking for teen novels for the classroom). Good luck!
> 
> Also, after the marathon session in the waiting room, I Steal Secrets is up on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077JXP7TH/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b077jxp7th
> 
> And this weekend my first book, Murder in 4th Hour is free.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01G0XGPMW/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b01g0xgpmw
> 
> See if you can solve them first!
> 
> Just Picked it up~


----------



## Used To Be BH

1984Phins said:


> Used an open spot and nominated Feathered. (Always looking for teen novels for the classroom). Good luck!
> 
> Also, after the marathon session in the waiting room, I Steal Secrets is up on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077JXP7TH/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b077jxp7th
> 
> And this weekend my first book, Murder in 4th Hour is free.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01G0XGPMW/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b01g0xgpmw
> 
> See if you can solve them first!


I picked up mine as well. It definitely looks good!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> I did try to read some of the early reviews to figure out why readers like the series, without success. Now, I don't even glance at the reviews. I just keep writing the best books I can.


I've only had luck using reviews to fix a book once. That's because the critical reviewers often had the same criticism. Most of the time, the critical reviews scatter all over the place with different criticisms and sometimes even contradict each other.

Evaluating a literary work is a very subjective process. What works for one reader doesn't always work for another.


----------



## 1984Phins

Bill Hiatt said:


> I picked up mine as well. It definitely looks good!


Thanks!
I'll be able to nominate yours in two days when I get an open slot. Good luck!


----------



## 1984Phins

> Just picked it up.


Dan, I didn't see yours was a mystery. Used my last slot to nominate it. Thanks again!


----------



## KitSarge

And the waiting game begins. Thanks to everyone who nominated 355! It's almost Thanksgiving here in the States, so I'm stocking the waiting room with figurative pumpkin pie and cranberry wine (lots of it!)


----------



## RachelWollaston

KitSarge said:


> And the waiting game begins. Thanks to everyone who nominated 355! It's almost Thanksgiving here in the States, so I'm stocking the waiting room with figurative pumpkin pie and cranberry wine (lots of it!)


Best of luck! I'm rooting for you!!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## 1984Phins

KitSarge said:


> And the waiting game begins. Thanks to everyone who nominated 355! It's almost Thanksgiving here in the States, so I'm stocking the waiting room with figurative pumpkin pie and cranberry wine (lots of it!)


May your wait be short and successful.

In the meantime, have someone hide your phone. Binge watch a show.


----------



## Alliescribbler

KitSarge said:


> And the waiting game begins. Thanks to everyone who nominated 355! It's almost Thanksgiving here in the States, so I'm stocking the waiting room with figurative pumpkin pie and cranberry wine (lots of it!)


And for me, too, Rachel. May I share your provisions? I have some left over Parkin (a sort of ginger cake we eat on Guy Fawkes' night) and a bottle of Shiraz to bring to the party.
I received an email this morning saying my book was in review - did you? Gosh, they've had the longest 30 days of my life to look at the thing! Are they only just getting to it now?


----------



## KitSarge

RachelWollaston said:


> Best of luck! I'm rooting for you!!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thank-you! Same here- my daughter LOVES your cover! (Me too). FYI: We will probably need more wine when you arrive.


----------



## KitSarge

Alliescribbler said:


> And for me, too, Rachel. May I share your provisions? I have some left over Parkin (a sort of ginger cake we eat on Guy Fawkes' night) and a bottle of Shiraz to bring to the party.
> I received an email this morning saying my book was in review - did you? Gosh, they've had the longest 30 days of my life to look at the thing! Are they only just getting to it now?


Of course you can share! Yes, that's what the e-mail says, but the Cold Solar debacle makes me think they don't wait until after the run is over to look at it. But what do I know? (Big bite of pumpkin pie).


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Of course you can share! Yes, that's what the e-mail says, but the Cold Solar debacle makes me think they don't wait until after the run is over to look at it. But what do I know? (Big bite of pumpkin pie).


Yes, _Cold Solar_ makes it pretty obvious they don't wait until the end of the run. Sending out an incorrect email by accident is certainly possible, but the editorial feedback wouldn't have existed if someone hadn't already read the book.


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Haunted by the Devil. Good luck!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jill James said:


> Nominated Haunted by the Devil. Good luck!!


Thanks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

1984Phins said:


> Dan, I didn't see yours was a mystery. Used my last slot to nominate it. Thanks again!


Thanks. I'll leave a review for you when I get to it.
Vanished is Book 2 in a series, number 3 I've written close to 50K so far and need to make it into a book!


----------



## SJFarrier

Hi - So glad I found this board and wish I'd found it earlier. I have a campaign live right now and honestly would have done some things differently had I read some of this thread first. It's nice to meet you all.


----------



## RachelWollaston

SJFarrier said:


> Hi - So glad I found this board and wish I'd found it earlier. I have a campaign live right now and honestly would have done some things differently had I read some of this thread first. It's nice to meet you all.


Hey, great to have you here! I hope you find this forum helpful 
I was much the same with my first campaign. There's so much to think about-it can be a bit overwhelming!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Alan Felyk

Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.

To all of you who backed the book and provided moral support, my heartfelt gratitude.

Here are the final statistics for DBAR. The wait for the rejection notice was almost 2 days to the minute.


----------



## Steve Vernon

[/quote]


Dan Petrosini author said:


> Thanks Steve. The group is powerful as Vanished climbed back to H&T after a long absence. Thanks Dan


The group IS powerful, but even an author who ISN'T on the kboards list should expect to see a strong rally over the last couple of days with the Kindle Scout system. EVERY Scout book is listed over their last couple of days in the Kindle Scout ENDING SOON category. A lot of Kindle Scout readers watch that ENDING SOON and use it to improve their odds of winning free books.

It's not just us working that magic. The Kindle Scout gods are working on your entry's exposure time as well.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I've got today off and then tomorrow I go back to work.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
LAST DAY LEFT!  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
4 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
4 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
4 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
5 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
7 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
7 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
11 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
12 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
18 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
18 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
20 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
25 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
25 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
25 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

GRAB THIS BOOK WHILE IT IS FREE!


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Steve Vernon said:


> The group IS powerful, but even an author who ISN'T on the kboards list should expect to see a strong rally over the last couple of days with the Kindle Scout system. EVERY Scout book is listed over their last couple of days in the Kindle Scout ENDING SOON category. A lot of Kindle Scout readers watch that ENDING SOON and use it to improve their odds of winning free books.
> 
> It's not just us working that magic. The Kindle Scout gods are working on your entry's exposure time as well.


Hi Steve, I don't know if its the magic of your list, but after being included I found myself on H&T for the first time since I reached a whole hour about four days ago. I was also impressed by how much time, for example, Alan, had spent on H&T. I'm more curious than anything and just wondering how on earth people manage to spend so much time on H&T? I am philosophical about it, as I am a first time author with only my FB friends as contacts, and am in the process of building up a following (on FB and Twitter), but I have been really pleased with 2.5K page views so far. Yet compared to others, this seems very modest. I am running a few campaigns, on Author Shout and Reaper, for example, and obviously, am asking everyone I can think of to take a look at my campaign page, but is there anything more i could do to be H&T? It's a great feeling to feel popular, after all!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Alan Felyk said:


> Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.
> 
> To all of you who backed the book and provided moral support, my heartfelt gratitude.
> 
> Here are the final statistics for DBAR. The wait for the rejection notice was almost 2 days to the minute.


I'm sorry to hear that, Alan. I hope you get some feedback for it. Best of luck with your launch!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Decon

Alan Felyk said:


> Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.
> 
> To all of you who backed the book and provided moral support, my heartfelt gratitude.
> 
> Here are the final statistics for DBAR. The wait for the rejection notice was almost 2 days to the minute.


Some really strong figures there at the beginning, but more so at the end for those last 7 days. With 9,000 page landings and 20% of those from outsiders, it shows your marketing worked at the beginning and the end. Hopefully, with those figures you'll get off to a good start when you publish. Good luck.


----------



## 1984Phins

Alan Felyk said:


> Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.
> 
> To all of you who backed the book and provided moral support, my heartfelt gratitude.
> 
> Here are the final statistics for DBAR. The wait for the rejection notice was almost 2 days to the minute.


Sorry to hear. Hopefully you get feedback soon. Also, fingers crossed those 9000 page views translates to lots of sales when you publish!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.
> 
> To all of you who backed the book and provided moral support, my heartfelt gratitude.
> 
> Here are the final statistics for DBAR. The wait for the rejection notice was almost 2 days to the minute.


Particularly for someone who didn't do a huge amount of paid promotion, these are good stats. I don't know what the average is now, but 9K views is certainly substantially above the past norm. With a good new release promo strategy, you should have a strong launch.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alex Makepeace said:


> Hi Steve, I don't know if its the magic of your list, but after being included I found myself on H&T for the first time since I reached a whole hour about four days ago. I was also impressed by how much time, for example, Alan, had spent on H&T. I'm more curious than anything and just wondering how on earth people manage to spend so much time on H&T? I am philosophical about it, as I am a first time author with only my FB friends as contacts, and am in the process of building up a following (on FB and Twitter), but I have been really pleased with 2.5K page views so far. Yet compared to others, this seems very modest. I am running a few campaigns, on Author Shout and Reaper, for example, and obviously, am asking everyone I can think of to take a look at my campaign page, but is there anything more i could do to be H&T? It's a great feeling to feel popular, after all!


Considering that you're still building social media presence, your page views are good. Part of drawing traffic to Scout and getting on that Hot and Trending list just depends on how many contacts you can reach out to.

Otherwise, the trick is to start with a bang (easier when you have more contacts). Mobilizing the social media and newsletter base, if it can push a book into HT, is the first step. If the cover and the excerpt are strong enough, internal traffic will help keep the book there. Supplement with a few paid promotions in the dreaded middle. (I tried to do one every four or five days.) Once the book gets to the ending soon phase, it will probably take care of itself, especially if it's already HT going in. (Most books hit HT before the end, as the strategic nominators move in to give their votes.)


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Steve Vernon said:


> The group IS powerful, but even an author who ISN'T on the kboards list should expect to see a strong rally over the last couple of days with the Kindle Scout system. EVERY Scout book is listed over their last couple of days in the Kindle Scout ENDING SOON category. A lot of Kindle Scout readers watch that ENDING SOON and use it to improve their odds of winning free books.
> 
> It's not just us working that magic. The Kindle Scout gods are working on your entry's exposure time as well.


Got it but don't underestimate the impact your list has!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alan, sorry to hear the news, but those are some awesome stats!  That should make a huge difference when you launch.  Wishing you and the book tons of success.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Alan Felyk said:


> Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.


I was sorry to get the notification, Alan. But with such a strong showing I'm sure you'll have a great launch.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. I've got today off and then tomorrow I go back to work.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Vanished by Dan Petrosini
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Feathered by Rachel Wollaston
> 4 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
> 4 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
> 4 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
> 5 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
> 7 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> 7 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 11 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 12 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 18 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 18 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 20 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 25 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 25 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 25 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> GRAB THIS BOOK WHILE IT IS FREE!


I've got Vanished, Feathered and Haunted nominated (what imagery!) Good luck, all.


----------



## Kimjwest

Arches said:


> Kim, I love your attitude about this whole crazy publishing business. My most successful series by far has mediocre reviews, but most people still buy it like crazy or download on KU. That tells me something about the books works, but danged if I know what. I did try to read some of the early reviews to figure out why readers like the series, without success. Now, I don't even glance at the reviews. I just keep writing the best books I can. Best of continued luck in a fabulous launch.


It's great to hear I'm not the only one with lousy reviews! I'm no longer reading them... For my sanity.


----------



## Kimjwest

Alan Felyk said:


> Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.
> 
> To all of you who backed the book and provided moral support, my heartfelt gratitude.


I go the notice... You ran a great campaign and I wish you all the best with selfpub. 
Cheers
Kim


----------



## Decon

I see they've picked a 2nd in series book A Force of Nature, by Kiara Liane


----------



## KitSarge

Decon said:


> I see they've picked a 2nd in series book A Force of Nature, by Kiara Liane


Indeed. Very interesting!


----------



## KitSarge

I think that one ended on Thursday too (11/16), so that was a quick turnaround! Good for her and glad to see more books getting picked- seemed like kind of a dry spell there for a while.


----------



## SJFarrier

Alan Felyk said:


> Was just notified by Amazon Kindle Scout that _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ wasn't selected for a publishing contract. Not surprised--I knew I had a book that wouldn't be easy to sell to a traditional publisher.
> 
> To all of you who backed the book and provided moral support, my heartfelt gratitude.


Alan - I wish you luck! I imagine you'll be able to turn a lot of those views into sales when your book is released.


----------



## Decon

KitSarge said:


> I think that one ended on Thursday too (11/16), so that was a quick turnaround! Good for her and glad to see more books getting picked- seemed like kind of a dry spell there for a while.


Yeah, good for her, and great they are on the move again picking books. Not one I'd sampled. Interesting the language used in the opening now I've looked at it. I thought they'd shy away from gritty language and therefore censored my language in the one I put in a past campaign. Lesson learned, because I have a WIP that uses choice language that I wouldn't have put in a campaign. Now I might give it a shot when it's finished.

It also shows that they don't pay attention to how your other books have performed when I took a look at the first in the series. I thought they would and that would be a disadvantage unless they had a high rank. Great to know they look at how a book stands on it's own merit and not how your back catalogue has performed. That was something I worried about with my own campaign and I wondered at the time if it figured in their choices.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I've got errands to run.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
3 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
3 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
4 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
6 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
6 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
10 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
11 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
17 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
17 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
19 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
20 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
24 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
24 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
24 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: By the way, are there any of you folks out there who listen to Audible audiobooks? PM me, if you do.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Well, my campaign for Feathered concluded this morning with 551 H&T hours and 7.4K page views.
Thank you all for your support—once again, this forum has proved itself an absolute godsend.
So now I transition into phase 2 of the process—religiously refreshing my emails until something comes through!!
Good luck to the rest of you with campaigns still running! I’m not going anywhere, so I will be sure to keep offering my nominations 


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Alliescribbler

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, my campaign for Feathered concluded this morning with 551 H&T hours and 7.4K page views.
> Thank you all for your support-once again, this forum has proved itself an absolute godsend.
> So now I transition into phase 2 of the process-religiously refreshing my emails until something comes through!!
> Good luck to the rest of you with campaigns still running! I'm not going anywhere, so I will be sure to keep offering my nominations
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Those are great figures, Rachel, well done. Come and join us in the waiting room.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Good Morning,
The campaign for Vanished ended and final stats were - 345 H&T 5.4 K views. I am thankful for the support of this group. Seeing that a 2nd in series that was just chosen raised my hopes as the first in my series, Am I the Killer? ranks well after more than 2 years. How knows? Thanks again, Dan


----------



## RachelWollaston

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Good Morning,
> The campaign for Vanished ended and final stats were - 345 H&T 5.4 K views. I am thankful for the support of this group. Seeing that a 2nd in series that was just chosen raised my hopes as the first in my series, Am I the Killer? ranks well after more than 2 years. How knows? Thanks again, Dan


I think you're in with a really good chance, Dan. I love your cover and premise and I saw that your other books have been pretty successful!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> It also shows that they don't pay attention to how your other books have performed when I took a look at the first in the series. I thought they would and that would be a disadvantage unless they had a high rank. Great to know they look at how a book stands on it's own merit and not how your back catalogue has performed. That was something I worried about with my own campaign and I wondered at the time if it figured in their choices.


This is timely news for since I'm getting close to the end of the first draft for book 2 in a relatively new series. The first book actually did perform well, at least initially, but getting them to pick up a 2nd book when they didn't have the first one seemed like a long-shot. I think maybe I'll give it a try in Scout now. (Of course, they actually rejected the first one, but I revised afterwards, and it did well enough that, if they had picked it, I would have earned out the advance in three months.  In that kind of scenario, if they did look at past history, it might actually cut in my favor. Nonetheless, I agree with your point that it's better in most cases if they don't.)

I notice the first book in Kara Liane's series, though it isn't particularly high ranking now, does have good reviews. Perhaps they looked at that. There's really no way to know.


----------



## Arches

Wow, all three books on top of Steve's list are urban fantasies, and they all look great. Click, click, click. Good luck to all.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Wow, all three books on top of Steve's list are urban fantasies, and they all look great. Click, click, click. Good luck to all.


It's too bad KS doesn't pick up urban fantasies more often. Maybe we can start a new trend!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

RachelWollaston said:


> I think you're in with a really good chance, Dan. I love your cover and premise and I saw that your other books have been pretty successful!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thanks Rachel, Let's see how long it will be for both of us!


----------



## JasonTanamor

Hi there, could I get some nominations for my new psychological thriller CEMETERY BABIES?

The federal government imposes a 100% ban on abortion.

One man ignores it.

Read more here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/32GEFU7OQ2T20

Thanks!


----------



## SJFarrier

RachelWollaston said:


> I think you're in with a really good chance, Dan. I love your cover and premise and I saw that your other books have been pretty successful!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Good luck, Rachel and Dan. I know this must be the hardest part!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan and Rachel, wishing you both the best!  Great campaigns for both of you.

I'm loving how few books are ending right now.  Six days out and Crucible Station is already on the list and launched into H&T.  I think I'll have solid stats at the end, but nothing super amazing.

Top three nominated as per usual.  Fingers crossed for those in the waiting room.


----------



## katie78

hey guys, 

i'm a kindle scout author who used to hang out here under a pen name. after some experience with traditional publishing, i'm going it alone this time. my to do list to prepare has run to 4 pages. the pre-order phase was quite the adventure as i got caught in the pronoun snafu.

i've emailed reminders to all my reviewers and have promo lined up all week. any tips for the night before the big day?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. Got to get the garbage ready to head to the curb and need to finish a story for the next ghost story collection I am working on. Then a night shift. It is good to have a plan.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
2 days left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
2 days left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
3 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
5 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
5 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
9 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
10 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
16 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
16 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
18 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
19 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
23 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
23 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
23 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
25 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

katie78 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i'm a kindle scout author who used to hang out here under a pen name. after some experience with traditional publishing, i'm going it alone this time. my to do list to prepare has run to 4 pages. the pre-order phase was quite the adventure as i got caught in the pronoun snafu.
> 
> i've emailed reminders to all my reviewers and have promo lined up all week. any tips for the night before the big day?


A bottle of wine springs to mind. Sorry I can't be of more help. Good luck with the launch.


----------



## Used To Be BH

katie78 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i'm a kindle scout author who used to hang out here under a pen name. after some experience with traditional publishing, i'm going it alone this time. my to do list to prepare has run to 4 pages. the pre-order phase was quite the adventure as i got caught in the pronoun snafu.
> 
> i've emailed reminders to all my reviewers and have promo lined up all week. any tips for the night before the big day?


It sounds as if you're well prepared. There probably isn't much more you can do now.


----------



## RalphWebster

Hi
I am new to the Kindle Scout process.  My book, One More Moon, has been up for 4 days.  It has been on the Hot and Trending list for all but the first few hours.  Page views are close to 2,000 - 18% external/82% internal.  I have pretty good reviews and a decent sales record for my first book, A Smile in One Eye: A Tear in the Other.  Any advice to offer?  Issues, pitfalls, good things, bad things I need to know about.  Thanks for your help, Ralph


----------



## lincolnjcole

katie78 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i'm a kindle scout author who used to hang out here under a pen name. after some experience with traditional publishing, i'm going it alone this time. my to do list to prepare has run to 4 pages. the pre-order phase was quite the adventure as i got caught in the pronoun snafu.
> 
> i've emailed reminders to all my reviewers and have promo lined up all week. any tips for the night before the big day?


Really cool! Let me know how your launch is going!

The pronoun fiasco totally screwed me up too, and it hit about a week about one book and two weeks after another book launched. I would say focus on the reviews and getting copes out into the world!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

lincolnjcole said:


> Really cool! Let me know how your launch is going!
> 
> The pronoun fiasco totally screwed me up too, and it hit about a week about one book and two weeks after another book launched. I would say focus on the reviews and getting copes out into the world!


I was worried about your launches, Lincoln, when I found out about the Pronoun thing. I hope you got things switched over and you didn'
t lose your reviews.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

SJFarrier said:


> Good luck, Rachel and Dan. I know this must be the hardest part!


Thanks. I am fine with it This is my second go round and I kept my promise not to stress or check more than once a day!


----------



## KitSarge

Rejection: check
Time for Plan B. Thanks for the support! PS: I drank all the wine!


----------



## katie78

lincolnjcole said:


> Really cool! Let me know how your launch is going!
> 
> The pronoun fiasco totally screwed me up too, and it hit about a week about one book and two weeks after another book launched. I would say focus on the reviews and getting copes out into the world!


i was 2/3 through the pre-order when it hit so i lost the sales along with my rank, but i think i managed to get most of them back with help from my newsletter. really earned its keep.


----------



## Heittwriter

KitSarge said:


> Rejection: check
> Time for Plan B. Thanks for the support! PS: I drank all the wine!


Kit,

I'm curious to know your Plan B. I'll be submitting to Kindle Scout within the coming week, and am mulling over different options in the event it's not chosen.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

KitSarge said:


> Rejection: check
> Time for Plan B. Thanks for the support! PS: I drank all the wine!


Kit, you have a great looking book and rocked the campaign. I hope you have an awesome launch.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Heittwriter said:


> Kit,
> 
> I'm curious to know your Plan B. I'll be submitting to Kindle Scout within the coming week, and am mulling over different options in the event it's not chosen.


I'm not Kit, but I'll tell you it's important to have a plan B. Scout only selects between 1-3% of books submitted. But your Scout campaign can be a great way to launch the book on your own if it isn't selected. If you self-publish fairly quickly after rejection, those folks who nominated you will remember the book, and some of them will buy, especially if you have a few days free or discounted at launch. There are also inexpensive promos one can schedule for launch, to get even more eyes on your book. The longer you wait after a book is selected, the more momentum you lose. Sometimes it's necessary if you feel the book needs further work or a cover change, etc. But it will make the Scout campaign much less effective for getting readers if the book isn't published fairly soon after rejection.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. I was up half of the night thinking too darned much about things to come. I hate it when my mind's motor decides that it needs to rev it's engine at 3am.

Tomorrow morning and Friday morning I'll be taking my travelling book table to a local hospital craft fair that I take part in every year. It's not a big show but I always move enough books to make a bit of a profit and the table fee goes to a good cause.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
1 day left  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
1 day left  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
2 days left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
4 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
4 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
8 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
9 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
15 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
15 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
17 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
18 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
22 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
22 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
22 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
24 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Alliescribbler

KitSarge said:


> Rejection: check
> Time for Plan B. Thanks for the support! PS: I drank all the wine!


So sorry to hear that. I am still waiting - without any wine now you have drunk it all! Good luck with your launch.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

KitSarge said:


> Rejection: check
> Time for Plan B. Thanks for the support! PS: I drank all the wine!


I loved your cover and I'm excited about this book. Premise is wonderful. Good luck on the launch.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Got the first three on the list. Good luck to all!


----------



## RachelWollaston

Day 3 in the waiting room.
I’m finding myself with so much more free time now that I no longer have to worry about campaigning. I don’t have to think about constantly checking my emails this time, either, because I’ve got them to come through on my phone  Get me being all current with technology!
I’m so sorry to hear 355 wasn’t selected, Kit. I genuinely thought that one would catch their eye. Did you receive any feedback for it?


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I'm not Kit, but I'll tell you it's important to have a plan B. Scout only selects between 1-3% of books submitted. But your Scout campaign can be a great way to launch the book on your own if it isn't selected. If you self-publish fairly quickly after rejection, those folks who nominated you will remember the book, and some of them will buy, especially if you have a few days free or discounted at launch. There are also inexpensive promos one can schedule for launch, to get even more eyes on your book. The longer you wait after a book is selected, the more momentum you lose. Sometimes it's necessary if you feel the book needs further work or a cover change, etc. But it will make the Scout campaign much less effective for getting readers if the book isn't published fairly soon after rejection.


I'll second that. It's worth looking over the book again, just to make sure, but always launch as soon after the KS process ends as you can. If you decide the book needs a major overhaul, then you need to do it. Otherwise, make any small corrections fast and get it out there while people still remember it from Scout.

It's good to think about what promos you want to run also. Promotion during the first thirty days pays off more than almost any other time. Some promoters are perfectly happy to accept new releases. Building on the Scout momentum might be one way to make a book sticky.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll second that. It's worth looking over the book again, just to make sure, but always launch as soon after the KS process ends as you can. If you decide the book needs a major overhaul, then you need to do it. Otherwise, make any small corrections fast and get it out there while people still remember it from Scout.
> 
> It's good to think about what promos you want to run also. Promotion during the first thirty days pays off more than almost any other time. Some promoters are perfectly happy to accept new releases. Building on the Scout momentum might be one way to make a book sticky.


Yep, for sure! 100% this. Good luck to everyone with soon ending campaigns and wishing you all fantastic holidays!

I'm planning on trying something else entirely different when launching my next book, so I'll have some more details soon for it!


----------



## KitSarge

I did get some valuable feedback this morning: they suggested to start the climax of the story (between one of the women and John Andre) earlier on. It's going to take some maneuvering on my part due to the limited third person narration. I'm hoping to get that squared away soon, but with the holidays and everything I'm not sure if I can get it launched this month. I also have to do the bibliography which I've been putting off because it's so boring.  

I want to shout-out to Lincoln, not only because I am going to be copying his awesome launch strategies to the best of my ability, but also because I used his thank-you note format including a link to a sign-up form. I've already gotten 15 subscribers since the e-mail about the rejection went out this morning. Considering I'm starting in a new genre from scratch, that's really helpful. If you are planning to put a book up on Scout, I highly suggest putting a mailing list link in your thank-you note. Thanks again, Lincoln! 

I'll keep everyone updated on my launch- I know a lot of Scout rejects have gone on to great launches ( much better than my Scout selected one last year). I also know the quicker you get it out there, the better, so hopefully I can get my creative juices flowing again. 

Thanks again for everyone's support (especially Steve!) and good luck to everyone waiting. Happy Turkey Day as well!


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> Rejection: check
> Time for Plan B. Thanks for the support! PS: I drank all the wine!


Once again, I think it's KS's loss. I'm sure the book will do well.


----------



## D R Oestreicher

I am new to Kboards. I write with my spouse. We are just completing our first historical novel, previous books were contemporary science novels. Once our cover designer finishes, I plan to submit it to Kindle Scout. I have not seen many/any historical novels (general literature category). Should I view this as an opportunity or caution?

   [br]            [br]Author:Science and historical fiction, PhD, retired Silicon Valley exec, world traveler.[br]D R Oestreicher | Facebook | Twitter | Google+ | Goodreads Author | Amazon Author


----------



## Used To Be BH

D R Oestreicher said:


> I am new to Kboards. I write with my spouse. We are just completing our first historical novel, previous books were contemporary science novels. Once our cover designer finishes, I plan to submit it to Kindle Scout. I have not seen many/any historical novels (general literature category). Should I view this as an opportunity or caution?


There is no way to know. Every so often, KS surprises us by picking or rejecting something in a way that breaks previous patterns. The good news is that the process is short, and if the book is rejected, the extra exposure will help its eventual launch.


----------



## SJFarrier

KitSarge said:


> Rejection: check
> Time for Plan B. Thanks for the support! PS: I drank all the wine!


I'm surprised to hear they passed on yours, though I'm starting to glean that there's little predictability in how this process goes. I hope plan B goes spectacularly well for you.


----------



## Used To Be BH

SJFarrier said:


> I'm surprised to hear they passed on yours, though I'm starting to glean that there's little predictability in how this process goes. I hope plan B goes spectacularly well for you.


With a limited number of people now getting editorial feedback, we will be in a position to get a better idea of what they want. One thing is already clear from the people who have shared so far: the editors don't want books that would require much effort to maximize their marketability. Books have been rejected over their covers (even though KS could put a different cover on it) and because of issues that seemed to me to be fine-tuning, even for stories at least one editor loved. The take-aways there are to stay away from potentially controversial covers and to make sure the book is the best it can be before submitting.

This phenomenon isn't unique to KS. I've seen reports that a lot of trads are doing the same thing, partly because of reduced editorial staff. The one difference is that some trads will bounce the book back to the agent or author with suggestions and then accept the revised book. Aside from starting a completely new campaign, KS doesn't have a process for offering a contract contingent on certain changes being made. It just has a thumbs-up or thumbs-down. An author can revise and start a whole new campaign, but so far no one has been successful doing that. I wonder if an author who did everything suggested in KS editorial feedback would have better luck. Editorial feedback is too recent for us to have a test case.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> With a limited number of people now getting editorial feedback, we will be in a position to get a better idea of what they want. One thing is already clear from the people who have shared so far: the editors don't want books that would require much effort to maximize their marketability. Books have been rejected over their covers (even though KS could put a different cover on it) and because of issues that seemed to me to be fine-tuning, even for stories at least one editor loved. The take-aways there are to stay away from potentially controversial covers and to make sure the book is the best it can be before submitting.
> 
> This phenomenon isn't unique to KS. I've seen reports that a lot of trads are doing the same thing, partly because of reduced editorial staff. The one difference is that some trads will bounce the book back to the agent or author with suggestions and then accept the revised book. Aside from starting a completely new campaign, KS doesn't have a process for offering a contract contingent on certain changes being made. It just has a thumbs-up or thumbs-down. An author can revise and start a whole new campaign, but so far no one has been successful doing that. I wonder if an author who did everything suggested in KS editorial feedback would have better luck. Editorial feedback is too recent for us to have a test case.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the pop up that appears before you sign in to KS say that feed back is for shortlisted books during November December, with nothing to say that feedback will be ongoing?

I'm wondering if the reviews offer is a sweetener in view of the reduction in the amount of books they are accepting since July to keep submissions flowing.

I'm thinking they might need to do something for scout readers if the reduced acceptances continues.

I've heard of rejected books from trad-publishers getting feedback via the agent, but not for changes to resubmit. Many agents work with books and the author to make it the best it can be and to address any shortcomings before pitching them to a purchasing editor. Agents will sometimes suggest changes from the feedback from the editor at a publishing house before pitching to a new purchasing editor.

Sometimes after an agent requests a full read, they will reject the book but give feedback with no request made to resubmit after changes.

I've also heard of books falling down at a purchasing meetings at trad-publishers where the marketing boffin has stepped in and turned a book down they didn't think they could market it, which probably had nothing to do with how a book was crafted.

It really is a lottery.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the pop up that appears before you sign in to KS say that feed back is for shortlisted books during November December, with nothing to say that feedback will be ongoing?
> 
> I'm wondering if the reviews offer is a sweetener in view of the reduction in the amount of books they are accepting since July to keep submissions flowing.
> 
> I'm thinking they might need to do something for scout readers if the reduced acceptances continues.
> 
> I've heard of rejected books from trad-publishers getting feedback via the agent, but not for changes to resubmit. Many agents work with books and the author to make it the best it can be and to address any shortcomings before pitching them to a purchasing editor. Agents will sometimes suggest changes from the feedback from the editor at a publishing house before pitching to a new purchasing editor.
> 
> Sometimes after an agent requests a full read, they will reject the book but give feedback with no request made to resubmit after changes.
> 
> I've also heard of books falling down at a purchasing meetings at trad-publishers where the marketing boffin has stepped in and turned a book down they didn't think they could market it, which probably had nothing to do with how a book was crafted.
> 
> It really is a lottery.


With regard to the first point, that's right; there is no commitment beyond December. I was assuming enough people would get feedback and share it to give us some additional data to work with. Like you, though, I believe it would be in KS's best interest to keep the flow going.

With regard to the trad publishing process, I may be misinterpreting some of the stories I've read on forums, but I'm pretty sure a couple of people talked about ongoing dialogs with editors that sounded a lot like, "We'll buy it if you do X successfully." The one that sticks in my mind is a story in which a writer was told to do something he didn't feel comfortable doing and ended up saying "Thanks, but no thanks." He obviously couldn't have done that after signing a contract, so I assumed there must have been some back-and-forth before that point. Of course, even if I'm right, that doesn't mean such a process is common. It could easily have been an outlier.

I have to figure that people take the time to give feedback for a reason, though. If they don't want a shot at the revised book, they must be hoping for a better submission sometime in the future. I can't believe editors--or agents for that matter--spend a lot of time giving feedback out of the goodness of their heart to someone they have no expectation of doing business with in the future. I know KS is doing it to tie in to the novel-writing activities in November. However, they gave Julianne feedback on her sixth submission before they announced the Nov-Dec thing. That would suggest they might be hoping to take people who are close to getting picked so they can push them over the edge.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. Sold about 25 books today at the craft show. It's a smaller event and the organizer INSISTS on putting it on the Black Friday week. I'm happy with the results, but man I sure am tired.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Gray's Ghosts by Carey Lewis
LAST DAY LEFT!  Haunted by the Devil by Bill Hiatt
LAST DAY LEFT!  Fluidus Rising by Margo Ryerkerk
1 day left  Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
3 days left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
3 days left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
7 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
8 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
14 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
14 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
16 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
17 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
21 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
21 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
21 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
23 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

Just found another bonus for rejected books. I see a few of the rejected book that went on to self-publish have ended up on the also boughts of KS published books around the same publication date. I can see mine on Just Jilted, The Darwen Project on Untangling the Black Web, and Ghost on another one.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Just found another bonus for rejected books. I see a few of the rejected book that went on to self-publish have ended up on the also boughts of KS published books around the same publication date. I can see mine on Just Jilted, The Darwen Project on Untangling the Black Web, and Ghost on another one.


When I first released my KS reject last year, I noticed that as well. Almost all of my also-boughts were related to the process in some way, either other rejects in a related genre or Kindle Press titles in a related genre. That was validation for me that the KS exposure makes a difference. Every other new release I've done, the initial also-boughts had a heavy representation from my own books. In the KS reject case, my own books took about a month to become visible in the also-boughts. The initial surge was mostly from new people, not from recycling the same (few) fans.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

Hey All, 
My campaign for Barrier Rip is on the final day and I just wanted to say no matter how it ends I’m very appreciative of the support/help/nominations. An extra thanks to Steve Vernon for the daily list. I’m glad I found this group!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Bill Hiatt said:


> I have to figure that people take the time to give feedback for a reason, though. If they don't want a shot at the revised book, they must be hoping for a better submission sometime in the future. I can't believe editors--or agents for that matter--spend a lot of time giving feedback out of the goodness of their heart to someone they have no expectation of doing business with in the future. I know KS is doing it to tie in to the novel-writing activities in November. However, they gave Julianne feedback on her sixth submission before they announced the Nov-Dec thing. That would suggest they might be hoping to take people who are close to getting picked so they can push them over the edge.


I think that's exactly right. KS wants books to publish. I really think that if they see a writer that has promise, they want to encourage them to stick with the program. Rejection is never fun. I imagine there are quite a few excellent writers who try Scout once and then never give it another chance. If some feedback can steer a writer in the right direction to improve their work so it's closer to what KS is looking for, then little feedback might get KS some future books and encourage writers who show promise from giving up on the program.

The NaNoWriMo connection may have been a good way to try this feedback thing out and see if they want to continue it. If it goes well, they could decide to do it again in the future. If it takes too much time or if they get writers replying to argue with them, they may decide it isn't worth it.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> Just found another bonus for rejected books. I see a few of the rejected book that went on to self-publish have ended up on the also boughts of KS published books around the same publication date. I can see mine on Just Jilted, The Darwen Project on Untangling the Black Web, and Ghost on another one.


Well, that's pretty dang cool! Also bought lists are a pretty big deal in getting eyes on your books.


----------



## Elvis English

Greetings, I started my Kindle Scout campaign last night for Winter City Wolf Moon. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/31FB610LJ6YHE 
I have been following this post for months and the info I gleaned here has been first rate. So, no matter how my campaign plays out, I just wanted to thank everyone and to introduce myself.

Let the waiting begin . . .


----------



## Used To Be BH

My campaign ended yesterday.  Thanks to all of you for your support. The advice I've gotten through this thread has been invaluable.

I'd also like to thank Julie Nicholls, my cover designer for my Scout entry. We all know how important a good cover is, and I got a lot of favorable feedback on that one from Scouters.

Below I'm including my latest stats and the ones from about a year ago (in parentheses). The difference is instructive.

Total Views: 10,414 (3,75

Hours in Hot and Trending: 701 (510)

Distributions: 62%--6.4K internal; 38%--3.9K external (33%--1.2K internal; 67%--2.5K external)

As you can see, I was up in both internal and external views, but the internal grew far faster than the external (5.3 times bigger vs. 1.6 times bigger). That suggests that the number of scouters (people who hang out on the website looking for books) has grown considerably in a year. Getting to Hot and Trending earlier in the cycle probably also helped those numbers grow.

The growth in external views can probably be attributed to two things: the introduction of two new, effective promo services (readper and Lincoln Cole) to add to my previous arsenal (Ripley's Booklist, Author Shout, Melrock, Scout Boost). Except for Scout Boost, all of these are inexpensive, and all produced good results for me. The second thing I'll discuss below.

I used a big big newsletter/social media push to try to get into Hot and Trending early. I used midcampaign promotional services to try to stay there. Both strategies worked well this time. My previous campaign didn't start as fast, with the result that I was in Hot and Trending only sporadically at first.

The second factor was that I tweaked my giveaway strategy. If you've read Lincoln Cole's recommendations (which is your homework if you haven't), he mentions giveaways as a way to create buzz. The basic idea is simple enough: offer a decent prize, and make visiting the Scout page an entry option. Obviously, it wouldn't be ethical to make nominating the book an entry option, nor would there be any way to enforce such a thing. The hope is that seeing the book cover, one-liner, description, and (if the visitors like what they see) the excerpt will inspire them to save and/or nominate on their own.)

I did giveaways both times. The first time I got 299 page views that way (3rd biggest source of traffic after direct and FB). The second time I got 2,331 page views that way (biggest source of traffic). The first time I got 486 social shares of the giveaway post on my website. the second time I got 1115 shares. The first time I got 95 post comments. The second time I got 261 comments. Both times the prize and the amount of giveaway advertising were the same. What was the difference?

The first time I used Rafflecopter. The second time I used Gleam (the one Lincoln recommends). Both are reputable services that do what they advertise. Both make running giveaways easy. However, it's clear they produce different outcomes.

I believe there are two reasons for the difference. First, Rafflecopter is stingier about social sharing. I'm grandfathered with FB sharing at a lower tier, but now I think you have to pay for the third tier in order to get "viral sharing" as an entry option. By contrast, Gleam allows sharing via five or six services in the free plan. (The first one got 446 FB, 32 Twitter, 2 LI, 2 Pinterest, 4 Google+. The second one got 732 FB, 280 Twitter, 4 LI, 101 Pinterest, Google+ no longer gives share counts.) The increased social sharing amplifies the reach of the giveaway. I'll also give a shoutout to the Wordpress plugin, Social Warfare, which makes it easier to provide easy social sharing on the website without impacting performance. The paid version is better, but it's worth the cost.

EDIT: To be clear, FB doesn't allow direct incentivizing of sharing, so the entry options I'm talking about don't involve the entrant sharing on FB. What the entrant does instead is get codes to share with friends. If one of the friends decides to share, the original entrant gets credit for an extra entry. The friend doing the sharing also enters the giveaway. Both RC and Gleam operate their sharing option in this way.

Second, Gleam allows people to sign up to be informed of other giveaways. In other words, if you run a campaign through Gleam, it gets advertised to their mailing list in some way. 506 of my views came from the giveaway link on Gleam (which would be what the Gleam mailing list folks would have gotten). There is no comparable feature in Rafflecopter.

For those of you who are newbies, your stats *don't* determine selection. The editors pick what they think they can sell the best, regardless of stats. Last year, someone with 14,000 page views got rejected. Why then do I spend effort building up the stats? Because they will help an eventual launch, whether through Kindle Press or KDP. My KS reject launch was the biggest I've ever had. Half of my royalty income in the last five years came from that launch. Your mileage will vary, but it pays to do what you can.


----------



## Used To Be BH

The second campaign is easier than the first in that the waiting doesn't bother me as much, and I'm fully prepared for rejection. It'll be a nice surprise if I get accepted, but another rejection won't bother me.

I got a nice email from KS explaining what to expect. I don't think they were doing that a year ago.


----------



## rickpost

Hello,

I am new to KBoards and new to Kindle Scout.

I started my campaign about a week ago for a sci-fi novel, Spark 211. If you get a chance, please check it out. If you like it, please nominate it. If you don't like it, that's fine too. I'm open to feedback (and thick-skinned).

(Edit) I forgot to include the link to my campaign page:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9T7TR65BV3EA

Thank you,
Rick


----------



## Used To Be BH

rickpost said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to KBoards and new to Kindle Scout.
> 
> I started my campaign about a week ago for a sci-fi novel, Spark 211. If you get a chance, please check it out. If you like it, please nominate it. If you don't like it, that's fine too. I'm open to feedback (and thick-skinned).
> 
> Thank you,
> Rick


Welcome!

Steve will add you to the list, and everybody active on this thread will check your book out.

If you have any questions, just ask here, and you'll get plenty of information. This is a very supportive community.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Barrier Rip by Brian Delaney
Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Gate Run by Elina Vale

Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Alan Felyk

Bill Hiatt said:


> My campaign ended yesterday.  Thanks to all of you for your support. The advice I've gotten through this thread has been invaluable.
> 
> I'd also like to thank Julie Nicholls, my cover designer for my Scout entry. We all know how important a good cover is, and I got a lot of favorable feedback on that one from Scouters.
> 
> Below I'm including my latest stats and the ones from about a year ago (in parentheses). The difference is instructive.
> 
> Total Views: 10,414 (3,75
> 
> Hours in Hot and Trending: 701 (510)
> 
> Distributions: 62%--6.4K internal; 38%--3.9K external (33%--1.2K internal; 67%--2.5K external)
> 
> As you can see, I was up in both internal and external views, but the internal grew far faster than the external (5.3 times bigger vs. 1.6 times bigger). That suggests that the number of scouters (people who hang out on the website looking for books) has grown considerably in a year. Getting to Hot and Trending earlier in the cycle probably also helped those numbers grow.
> 
> The growth in external views can probably be attributed to two things: the introduction of two new, effective promo services (readper and Lincoln Cole) to add to my previous arsenal (Ripley's Booklist, Author Shout, Melrock, Scout Boost). Except for Scout Boost, all of these are inexpensive, and all produced good results for me. The second thing I'll discuss below.
> 
> I used a big big newsletter/social media push to try to get into Hot and Trending early. I used midcampaign promotional services to try to stay there. Both strategies worked well this time. My previous campaign didn't start as fast, with the result that I was in Hot and Trending only sporadically at first.
> 
> The second factor was that I tweaked my giveaway strategy. If you've read Lincoln Cole's recommendations (which is your homework if you haven't), he mentions giveaways as a way to create buzz. The basic idea is simple enough: offer a decent prize, and make visiting the Scout page an entry option. Obviously, it wouldn't be ethical to make nominating the book an entry option, nor would there be any way to enforce such a thing. The hope is that seeing the book cover, one-liner, description, and (if the visitors like what they see) the excerpt will inspire them to save and/or nominate on their own.)
> 
> I did giveaways both times. The first time I got 299 page views that way (3rd biggest source of traffic after direct and FB). The second time I got 2,331 page views that way (biggest source of traffic). The first time I got 486 social shares of the giveaway post on my website. the second time I got 1115 shares. The first time I got 95 post comments. The second time I got 261 comments. Both times the prize and the amount of giveaway advertising were the same. What was the difference?
> 
> The first time I used Rafflecopter. The second time I used Gleam (the one Lincoln recommends). Both are reputable services that do what they advertise. Both make running giveaways easy. However, it's clear they produce different outcomes.
> 
> I believe there are two reasons for the difference. First, Rafflecopter is stingier about social sharing. I'm grandfathered with FB sharing at a lower tier, but now I think you have to pay for the third tier in order to get "viral sharing" as an entry option. By contrast, Gleam allows sharing via five or six services in the free plan. (The first one got 446 FB, 32 Twitter, 2 LI, 2 Pinterest, 4 Google+. The second one got 732 FB, 280 Twitter, 4 LI, 101 Pinterest, Google+ no longer gives share counts.) The increased social sharing amplifies the reach of the giveaway. I'll also give a shoutout to the Wordpress plugin, Social Warfare, which makes it easier to provide easy social sharing on the website without impacting performance. The paid version is better, but it's worth the cost.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear, FB doesn't allow direct incentivizing of sharing, so the entry options I'm talking about don't involve the entrant sharing on FB. What the entrant does instead is get codes to share with friends. If one of the friends decides to share, the original entrant gets credit for an extra entry. The friend doing the sharing also enters the giveaway. Both RC and Gleam operate their sharing option in this way.
> 
> Second, Gleam allows people to sign up to be informed of other giveaways. In other words, if you run a campaign through Gleam, it gets advertised to their mailing list in some way. 506 of my views came from the giveaway link on Gleam (which would be what the Gleam mailing list folks would have gotten). There is no comparable feature in Rafflecopter.
> 
> For those of you who are newbies, your stats *don't* determine selection. The editors pick what they think they can sell the best, regardless of stats. Last year, someone with 14,000 page views got rejected. Why then do I spend effort building up the stats? Because they will help an eventual launch, whether through Kindle Press or KDP. My KS reject launch was the biggest I've ever had. Half of my royalty income in the last five years came from that launch. Your mileage will vary, but it pays to do what you can.


First, congratulations on a well-run campaign. I hope it results in the big payoff that we all hope for at the end of a KS campaign. It certainly seems worthy from what I have seen of the book.

I certainly agree with your observations of the campaign's potential effect on the downstream success of a novel. I have some thoughts on how KS could improve what it does, and I will share some of them as time allows in the coming days.

In the meantime, good luck to you.


----------



## Alan Felyk

I received feedback from Kindle Press on November 22, about five days after my campaign ended. Here's the summary of what the editor liked and didn't like:

The editor like the plot, the philosophical themes, the ending and the writing. He didn't like the cover or the beginning.

I have a lot of thoughts about the campaign--too many to feasibly share in one post. So, I hope to continue them in a series of installments through the coming days.

I think the editor nailed the strong points of the book. More than 20 people have read this book, and many are people who I don't know on a personal basis. And, a lot of them were chosen because they said something that resembled, "I have a negative knee-jerk reaction to science fiction." In fact, I sold a lot of them on reading it by first asking whether they liked The Twilight Zone (all said they did) and then telling them that my story, if condensed, could have been made into a TZ episode. I also told them to quit reading whenever they felt they had read past the point where they would expect a story to maintain interest. Only two people dropped out. One said the concept of an empty afterlife was too depressing for him to read on. The other said my depiction of God as a being with weaknesses was something she personally couldn't get past.

I knew I was submitting the equivalent of a duck-billed platypus to literary agents. The publishing world wants a manuscript that has a deliverable zip code. It wants to know EXACTLY where its target audience lives. My book represented something addressed to Current Resident to every post office in the world.

I'm certainly not suggesting that this book has unanimous appeal. No book does. But if you could hypothetically write such a thing, the irony is that it would be unsaleable because it couldn't favor a hard-and-fast genre.

I'm ecstatic that another person who has read the book in its entirety GETS what I tried to do. In fact, I'm going to ask Kindle Press whether I can use the first sentence of the summary in the Editorial Review section on its Amazon page. I really couldn't ask for a better endorsement of the book's contents.

Coming next: Why I think the book's cover does exactly what I want it to do.


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> The second campaign is easier than the first in that the waiting doesn't bother me as much, and I'm fully prepared for rejection. It'll be a nice surprise if I get accepted, but another rejection won't bother me.
> 
> I got a nice email from KS explaining what to expect. I don't think they were doing that a year ago.


Congratulations, Bill, on a terrific campaign. However it turns out, I think you have a winner on your hands.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Well, I got the news last night before I went to sleep that Feathered was not selected for publication.

I’m actually glad, in a way, because it means I can go all out with my launch  I’ll be publishing on KDP hopefully within the next week or so, so I will be sure to share links.

BTW, how long after rejections are people receiving feedback? If you get it at the same time, then it looks like I didn’t get any :/


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## rickpost

Arches said:


> Congratulations, Bill, on a terrific campaign. However it turns out, I think you have a winner on your hands.


Hi, I nominated your book, Forged by Fire. Us Coloradans have to stick together, right? I think you have a good shot, you've been in the Hot and Trending almost every time I've looked. I've only been in there sporadically, but I'm hoping for an uptick when my campaign nears its end.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Whew. I am done. It is Saturday and my last craft show of the year.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
1 day left  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
5 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
6 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
12 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
12 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
14 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
16 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
19 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
19 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
19 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
21 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
21 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
26 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
28 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Will SOMEBODY please get in touch with MARY ARDINE (author of SHADOWED BY DEATH, already listed on the list). She is a member of kboards and cannot figure out how to post here. I am wrestling a deadline over the next month and a half and I don't think I have the brain space to walk her through the steps - but she really needs a little bit of help just to figure out the ropes here. If you CANNOT figure out how to contact her, just post on the thread and say something like "HEY MARY ARDINE, send me a kboards personal message and I will walk you through the steps." She is following this thread, so hopefully she will spot your post and get in touch and you can help her through.

Now, back to my writing.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Congratulations, Bill, on a terrific campaign. However it turns out, I think you have a winner on your hands.


Thanks! (fingers crossed)


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I got the news last night before I went to sleep that Feathered was not selected for publication.
> 
> I'm actually glad, in a way, because it means I can go all out with my launch  I'll be publishing on KDP hopefully within the next week or so, so I will be sure to share links.
> 
> BTW, how long after rejections are people receiving feedback? If you get it at the same time, then it looks like I didn't get any :/
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I have a hard time believing your book wasn't even shortlisted. People have been reporting feedback arrives two or three business days after. I'm not sure how Thanksgiving weekend affects the workflow, so it might be a little slower. Getting the notification on Black Friday is interesting, though. Someone must be working, but maybe not the editor who's actually doing your feedback.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Steve Vernon said:


> PS: Will SOMEBODY please get in touch with MARY ARDINE (author of SHADOWED BY DEATH, already listed on the list). She is a member of kboards and cannot figure out how to post here. I am wrestling a deadline over the next month and a half and I don't think I have the brain space to walk her through the steps - but she really needs a little bit of help just to figure out the ropes here. If you CANNOT figure out how to contact her, just post on the thread and say something like "HEY MARY ARDINE, send me a kboards personal message and I will walk you through the steps." She is following this thread, so hopefully she will spot your post and get in touch and you can help her through.
> 
> Now, back to my writing.


Hey, Steve!

I sent Mary a personal message explaining the basic steps.

Mary- If you see this, to read your personal message:

-Find the dark blue line near the top of the page
-Hover over "My Kboards"
-Hover over "My messages"
-Click on "Read Messages."

Good luck!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I got the news last night before I went to sleep that Feathered was not selected for publication.
> 
> I'm actually glad, in a way, because it means I can go all out with my launch  I'll be publishing on KDP hopefully within the next week or so, so I will be sure to share links.
> 
> BTW, how long after rejections are people receiving feedback? If you get it at the same time, then it looks like I didn't get any :/
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


So sorry to hear it. You had a good campaign and you have an awesome cover, I think you will rock your launch!
I received feedback same day, in a separate email. I think others have said it was pretty quick, though Alan's was 5 days after. It is a holiday week, so things may not be as fast.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I got the news last night before I went to sleep that Feathered was not selected for publication.
> 
> I'm actually glad, in a way, because it means I can go all out with my launch  I'll be publishing on KDP hopefully within the next week or so, so I will be sure to share links.
> 
> BTW, how long after rejections are people receiving feedback? If you get it at the same time, then it looks like I didn't get any :/
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Sorry to hear but don't let it get you down. Launch and promote your book to the tp of the charts! Best of luck Dan


----------



## KitSarge

Sorry to hear about Feathered, Rachel. 

I got my rejection email Tuesday night and the feedback Wednesday morning, but I'm sure the holiday will delay that process. I would think you will get some feedback, though, you ran a great campaign.


----------



## Steve Vernon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, Steve!
> 
> I sent Mary a personal message explaining the basic steps.
> 
> Mary- If you see this, to read your personal message:
> 
> -Find the dark blue line near the top of the page
> -Hover over "My Kboards"
> -Hover over "My messages"
> -Click on "Read Messages."
> 
> Good luck!


Y'know, somehow I knew that you'd be the one to handle this. Thanks, Julianne.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I got the news last night before I went to sleep that Feathered was not selected for publication.
> 
> I'm actually glad, in a way, because it means I can go all out with my launch  I'll be publishing on KDP hopefully within the next week or so, so I will be sure to share links.
> 
> BTW, how long after rejections are people receiving feedback? If you get it at the same time, then it looks like I didn't get any :/
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


I was sorry to get the notice, Rachel, but glad that they sent it out quickly so you can focus on your launch. Love the cover, and I hope the book does great.


----------



## SJFarrier

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I got the news last night before I went to sleep that Feathered was not selected for publication.
> 
> I'm actually glad, in a way, because it means I can go all out with my launch  I'll be publishing on KDP hopefully within the next week or so, so I will be sure to share links.
> 
> BTW, how long after rejections are people receiving feedback? If you get it at the same time, then it looks like I didn't get any :/
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Rachel - I'm looking forward to seeing Feathered in print in the near future. I wish you luck with your launch!

For my part, after a great start with Spur, I'm in the middle doldrums. I have MelRock and Author Shouts tweeting for me, but so far not getting any traffic from them. This is my first campaign and it's certainly an interesting process.


----------



## Elvis English

I nominated the following:
The Gate Run
Crucible Station
Folklore

Good Luck!


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> Getting the notification on Black Friday is interesting, though. Someone must be working, but maybe not the editor who's actually doing your feedback.


KS are known to use Kirkus besides the editors. With the numbers of books coming off every day, I doubt that but a few that catch the editors eyes will be read by them initially and the rest will be farmed out to Kirkus once the obvious rejections are weeded out for poor covers, blurbs and samples that don't hit the mark etc.


----------



## Alan Felyk

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I got the news last night before I went to sleep that Feathered was not selected for publication.
> 
> I'm actually glad, in a way, because it means I can go all out with my launch  I'll be publishing on KDP hopefully within the next week or so, so I will be sure to share links.
> 
> BTW, how long after rejections are people receiving feedback? If you get it at the same time, then it looks like I didn't get any :/
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


So sorry to hear that Feathered wasn't picked. I got my rejection two days after campaign end, and my feedback came three days after that. So, it took five days to complete the whole process. Good luck to you on the book's launch.


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi All,

Got these nominated:

Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
The Gate Run by Elina Vale
Folklore by Mitch Sebourn

Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## MaryArdine

I had two nominations and nominated Crucible Station -- thank you again Julianne -- and The Gate Run.
Mary Ardine


----------



## MaryArdine

And thank you again Steve -- good luck with your project -- and thank you Julianne. My previous thank you might show up, but I don't see it, so trying again.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> KS are known to use Kirkus besides the editors. With the numbers of books coming off every day, I doubt that but a few that catch the editors eyes will be read by them initially and the rest will be farmed out to Kirkus once the obvious rejections are weeded out for poor covers, blurbs and samples that don't hit the mark etc.


They use Kirkus for post-selection editing for sure. Do they also use them for making selections? That seems odd, but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## MaryArdine

Hi Julianne,
I'm trying the quote thing to try to respond to you. Sort of a test. Thanks for probably the fourth time. 



JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, Steve!
> 
> I sent Mary a personal message explaining the basic steps.
> 
> Mary- If you see this, to read your personal message:
> 
> -Find the dark blue line near the top of the page
> -Hover over "My Kboards"
> -Hover over "My messages"
> -Click on "Read Messages."
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

I've nominated Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson and The Gate Run by Elina Vale. Good luck!


----------



## Sebourn

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got these nominated:
> 
> Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Tom


Thanks so much!


----------



## Alan Felyk

Alan Felyk said:


> I received feedback from Kindle Press on November 22, about five days after my campaign ended ...
> 
> Coming next: Why I think the book's cover does exactly what I want it to do.


Continuing where I left off from my last post ...

Let me tell you a story about artwork. For 27 years, I worked at Lockheed Martin as a publications manager for most of that time. I had more than a dozen world-class artists (no, I don't exaggerate their talent) reporting directly to me. Our collective job was to sell OUR concept of such yet-to-be-developed objects as the Mars Landers, the Cassini Saturn Spacecraft, and new Titan rockets. Easy. Draw a Martian terrain with a ATV-looking vehicle on it and slap it on the cover of our 20,000-page proposal. Draw a spacecraft orbiting Saturn. Show the Titan majestically leaving an exhaust trail underneath it. It's what EVERYBODY in the industry did.

And then there was Chuck, a fun-loving free spirit who put a piece of himself into an oil painting that was to be displayed at a Department of Defense event. He blended the drawing of a mouse into the landscape. It was small and inconspicuous. But when an eagle-eyed general noticed it, the painting became the talk of the conference.

Of course, the higher-ups at Lockheed Martin called Chuck onto the carpet and threatened to fire him if he did it again. But by then, a lot of people at the Pentagon had drug out a bunch of old proposals and lo and behold--Chuck had been including a mouse in his paintings FOR YEARS. The general called us and said, "I want Chuck to do all the proposal covers you guys submit to us. Everybody in the office is having so much fun trying to find them in all the stuff he's done." And when the story got out, Chuck found himself being interviewed on national TV news. His job was never in jeopardy again.

The point of the story is this: Chuck took a chance that our customers WOULDN'T find it funny, and he would have been out the door. But sometimes you need some risk in what you do to push the envelope and keep yourself interested in what you're doing.

If everybody is doing or avoiding the same things, why should we expect any of it to stand out in a crowd? No offense romance writers, but I see far more abs scrolling through that genre than I did when I was a newspaper sportswriter standing in the middle of football locker room. Can anybody really judge the worth of a book from these clone covers? Apparently, publishers think the reader can. And somebody no doubt has marketing stats to back that up.

I think the cover dilemma that we cross-genre authors face on Kindle Scout is best showcased by the very comments made by my KP editor. He suggested that I redo the cover with Paul, Maggie Mae, and Allie dressed in 1970s clothing, in front of a cosmic background. To me, that elevates the romance above the metaphysical and philosophical bent of the book. It kind of backs up what Kurt Vonnegut once said when asked why his stories never included a love story. He thought the reader would focus on that and nothing more. The editor also suggested that I study the covers of humorous science fiction books. I have, and I don't think that a roly-poly, saliva-spitting green alien is going to do the trick here. And I wouldn't call my book a humorous science fiction novel. I think it's a science fiction/romance novel that has blended humor in it.

I'm not denigrating the covers that embrace the tradition of their genre. If your primary goal is to be selected by Kindle Scout, then I think my rejection should underline your need to stay on that path. For my book to be successful, it will have to be the country/R&B song that somehow seeps into rock station playlists. The "mouse" on my cover needs to be blatant because I need everybody to notice it. It will need to attract twice as many looky-loos than most of your books will. I'm hoping that when my cover appears in a sea of book covers on an Amazon page, I want readers to have a WTF moment with it. I'm hoping that it's the billboard that makes people hit the brakes instead of just speeding past it.

And maybe some of them will pull over to find out more.

Coming next: Does the beginning of the book hook readers?


----------



## Decon

[/quote]



Alan Felyk said:


> Continuing where I left off from my last post ...
> 
> I'm not denigrating the covers that embrace the tradition of their genre. If your primary goal is to be selected by Kindle Scout, then I think my rejection should underline your need to stay on that path. For my book to be successful, it will have to be the country/R&B song that somehow seeps into rock station playlists. The "mouse" on my cover needs to be blatant because I need everybody to notice it. It will need to attract twice as many looky-loos than most of your books will. I'm hoping that when my cover appears in a sea of book covers on an Amazon page, I want readers to have a WTF moment with it. I'm hoping that it's the billboard that makes people hit the brakes instead of just speeding past it.
> 
> And maybe some of them will pull over to find out more.
> 
> Coming next: Does the beginning of the book hook readers?


Looking at the covers in the top 100 of essays and humor, I'd say that your cover is fine to target those sort of readers.

Of course, Chuck walked a fine dividing line and could just as easily failed. The good thing about self-publishing is that we have control, and if we fail the first time out, we can make changes and adjustments.

Looking forward to the next installment on hooks.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

MaryArdine said:


> I had two nominations and nominated Crucible Station -- thank you again Julianne -- and The Gate Run.
> Mary Ardine


Thanks for the Nom and so glad to see your post! You made it!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Thanks for the Noms, everyone!

Crucible's campaign ends tomorrow.  It's had a nice solid run.  I am doubtful of it's selection.  I submitted it before my editor went thorough it with her fine tooth comb because I didn't want to wait.  I have the edited version now, but I doubt it's worth sending to KS this late.  We'll see.  

SJFarrier- Just wanted to mention that clicks on Tweets will end up in the "direct link" section of the stats.  Author Shout and Melrock may be getting you more action than you think.  The boggy middle bit of a campaign is no fun, regardless.

Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting.


----------



## rickpost

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Thanks for the Noms, everyone!
> 
> Crucible's campaign ends tomorrow. It's had a nice solid run. I am doubtful of it's selection. I submitted it before my editor went thorough it with her fine tooth comb because I didn't want to wait. I have the edited version now, but I doubt it's worth sending to KS this late. We'll see.
> 
> SJFarrier- Just wanted to mention that clicks on Tweets will end up in the "direct link" section of the stats. Author Shout and Melrock may be getting you more action than you think. The boggy middle bit of a campaign is no fun, regardless.
> 
> Top three nominated and fingers crossed for those waiting.


Are Author Shout and Melrock things I should know about? Sorry, new to this.

I agree that the middle of a campaign is no fun, I am mired in the bog of the middle right now. It makes me wonder if thirty days is too long. Maybe that gives the editors time to review the submissions.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I want to talk a bit about covers. Alan, I'm not picking on you, but you got me thinking about covers and their job. I'm an opinionated woman, so I'm going to have at it. 

When I first saw your covers, I thought they were humorous self-help books. The art reads self help to me. Just one reader's opinion, of course. Feel free to ignore. The thing is, if I was looking through a page of sci-fi romance books, I would pass right by those covers because they wouldn't look like sci-fi romance to me.

A book cover has one job, to get people to click on it. If it doesn't do it's job, folks will never read the blurb and never find out what the book is about. A book cover does not have to follow trends, but it does need to portray genre in an easily recognizable way. Now, trends are a good way to show readers what sort of book to expect. If one is writing sexy contemporary romance, all you have to do these days is put a headless male torso on the cover, and every reader in the universe will know beyond a shadow of a doubt what genre your book is. However, if you (like me) can't stand the headless torso trend, you can show clear genre without falling back on the headless man to do it.

Now, if you have a cover that doesn't clearly portray genre, but is visually interesting enough and has a title that portrays genre, you can get away with it. My Ghost in the Park is a good example of this. The cover isn't quite right for the genre, but people enjoy the cover art and the title helps define the genre. If the cover art is visually engaging enough, readers will click on it even if the genre is a bit hidden. That's a gamble though. My Ghost might do even better if the genre was more clearly represented.

I don't have money to spend on cover designers yet, so I do the best I can on my own. I have absolutely gone back to the drawing board because I got feedback that my cover wasn't doing it's job. I was quite pleased with the first version of Nick of Time, but it wasn't good enough. It was pretty, but read as literary, which Nick is not.

 

While I remain unsure about the title font on Nick, it's clear that the redone cover is a huge improvement over the original. I could have stuck with the first one, but it wasn't good enough. While it might be attractive, it was selling a book that I didn't write. The typography was also a little weak. I'm still working improving my typography. Nothing makes a book cover look cheap and homemade like weak typography.

Well, I think I've rambled on long enough. I'll close by saying that the quote about not judging a book by it's cover is about people, not books. Readers will absolutely judge your book by it's cover, and if it isn't doing it's job, they won't read your book.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

rickpost said:


> Are Author Shout and Melrock things I should know about? Sorry, new to this.
> 
> I agree that the middle of a campaign is no fun, I am mired in the bog of the middle right now. It makes me wonder if thirty days is too long. Maybe that gives the editors time to review the submissions.


There are many inexpensive promos one can run for a KS campaign. Author Shout, Melrock on Fiver, and Jaxon Reed's Readper are three that folks in this group have had success with. There are more expensive one's as well. Lincoln Cole has a Scout Guide on Kindle that has ton's of information, as does his blog. He's tried out about every promoter out there, and has a good spreadsheet on their effectiveness. I recommend both his guide and his blog very highly.

Keep in mind that promos and high stats won't get your book selected. only writing a book the KS editors think they can sell will do that. That's not to say that high stats aren't useful. They are your potential readers and reviewers when your book launches, selected or not.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I've got a bit of Christmas shopping to do. Now I need to do some writing.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
4 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
5 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
11 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
11 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
13 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
15 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
18 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
18 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
18 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
20 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
20 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
25 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
27 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I want to talk a bit about covers. Alan, I'm not picking on you, but you got me thinking about covers and their job. I'm an opinionated woman, so I'm going to have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think I've rambled on long enough. I'll close by saying that the quote about not judging a book by it's cover is about people, not books. Readers will absolutely judge your book by it's cover, and if it isn't doing it's job, they won't read your book.


That second cover is a massive improvement. I'd be more inclined to click on that second cover. The first one screams of self-designed, whereas the second one has a more professional look to the imaging. The only thing I'd comment on is to line up your author name them same distance from the bottom as per you other books in keeping with the brand. It bugs me that one of mine is out of step.

Sorry about this. I really liked Ghost in the Park, but I thought you fell short with Ghost at the College. I would at least have moved up the title to the same placement height as Ghost in the Park seeing as how it's a series book, even if it meant moving the moon. The image in the background also looked to be too stuck on there and blurry. Then the figure in the foreground looks out of scale with the entrance door and equally blurry. I hope you take this in the manner it's intended and that is to help.

When I look for books to read, besides the genre, I skirt right on by any covers that look to be self-designed on the basis that if the author can't be bothered to entice me with a cover, then the writing could be just as dull.

My covers may not be the best out there, but if you saw some of them I originally went with that I designed myself before enlisting the help of a designer, you'd laugh your socks off. That's if you wear them.

It doesn't have to cost the earth if you are specific with what you want and use someone of fiver to manipulate the images. I like the ghostly image of the Woman in Deadly Journey that Shayne did for me at Wickedbookcovers. She isn't a ghost, but a representation of his wife in his thoughts during his captivity.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I want to talk a bit about covers. Alan, I'm not picking on you, but you got me thinking about covers and their job. I'm an opinionated woman, so I'm going to have at it.
> 
> When I first saw your covers, I thought they were humorous self-help books. The art reads self help to me. Just one reader's opinion, of course. Feel free to ignore. The thing is, if I was looking through a page of sci-fi romance books, I would pass right by those covers because they wouldn't look like sci-fi romance to me.
> 
> A book cover has one job, to get people to click on it. If it doesn't do it's job, folks will never read the blurb and never find out what the book is about. A book cover does not have to follow trends, but it does need to portray genre in an easily recognizable way. Now, trends are a good way to show readers what sort of book to expect. If one is writing sexy contemporary romance, all you have to do these days is put a headless male torso on the cover, and every reader in the universe will know beyond a shadow of a doubt what genre your book is. However, if you (like me) can't stand the headless torso trend, you can show clear genre without falling back on the headless man to do it.
> 
> Now, if you have a cover that doesn't clearly portray genre, but is visually interesting enough and has a title that portrays genre, you can get away with it. My Ghost in the Park is a good example of this. The cover isn't quite right for the genre, but people enjoy the cover art and the title helps define the genre. If the cover art is visually engaging enough, readers will click on it even if the genre is a bit hidden. That's a gamble though. My Ghost might do even better if the genre was more clearly represented.
> 
> I don't have money to spend on cover designers yet, so I do the best I can on my own. I have absolutely gone back to the drawing board because I got feedback that my cover wasn't doing it's job. I was quite pleased with the first version of Nick of Time, but it wasn't good enough. It was pretty, but read as literary, which Nick is not.
> 
> 
> 
> While I remain unsure about the title font on Nick, it's clear that the redone cover is a huge improvement over the original. I could have stuck with the first one, but it wasn't good enough. While it might be attractive, it was selling a book that I didn't write. The typography was also a little weak. I'm still working improving my typography. Nothing makes a book cover look cheap and homemade like weak typography.
> 
> Well, I think I've rambled on long enough. I'll close by saying that the quote about not judging a book by it's cover is about people, not books. Readers will absolutely judge your book by it's cover, and if it isn't doing it's job, they won't read your book.


You do a great job for DIY. The one on the right in particular doesn't look homemade.


----------



## sskkoo1

JulianneQJohnson said:


> There are many inexpensive promos one can run for a KS campaign. Author Shout, Melrock on Fiver, and Jaxon Reed's Readper are three that folks in this group have had success with. There are more expensive one's as well. Lincoln Cole has a Scout Guide on Kindle that has ton's of information, as does his blog. He's tried out about every promoter out there, and has a good spreadsheet on their effectiveness. I recommend both his guide and his blog very highly.
> 
> Keep in mind that promos and high stats won't get your book selected. only writing a book the KS editors think they can sell will do that. That's not to say that high stats aren't useful. They are your potential readers and reviewers when your book launches, selected or not.


Hey, Julianne
Saw your book was on its last day and I had a spot open, so you got the nom. Good Luck!


----------



## rickpost

JulianneQJohnson said:


> There are many inexpensive promos one can run for a KS campaign. Author Shout, Melrock on Fiver, and Jaxon Reed's Readper are three that folks in this group have had success with. There are more expensive one's as well. Lincoln Cole has a Scout Guide on Kindle that has ton's of information, as does his blog. He's tried out about every promoter out there, and has a good spreadsheet on their effectiveness. I recommend both his guide and his blog very highly.
> 
> Keep in mind that promos and high stats won't get your book selected. only writing a book the KS editors think they can sell will do that. That's not to say that high stats aren't useful. They are your potential readers and reviewers when your book launches, selected or not.


I just spent $17.50 for readper and AuthorShout. I have a FaceBook ad scheduled for the last few days of the campaign.

I've read (speculation) that if you don't make the Hot and Trending, you won't be considered. I've only been on there a handful of hours, that's hours, not days. Hopefully, I'll log some more on the last few days.

By the way, I just nominated your book. I had one nomination left and I had to decide between yours (Crucible Station) and Gate Run. Good luck to both!

Thank you


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Decon said:


> That second cover is a massive improvement. I'd be more inclined to click on that second cover. The first one screams of self-designed, whereas the second one has a more professional look to the imaging. The only thing I'd comment on is to line up your author name them same distance from the bottom as per you other books in keeping with the brand. It bugs me that one of mine is out of step.
> 
> Sorry about this. I really liked Ghost in the Park, but I thought you fell short with Ghost at the College. I would at least have moved up the title to the same placement height as Ghost in the Park seeing as how it's a series book, even if it meant moving the moon. The image in the background also looked to be too stuck on there and blurry. Then the figure in the foreground looks out of scale with the entrance door and equally blurry. I hope you take this in the manner it's intended and that is to help.
> 
> When I look for books to read, besides the genre, I skirt right on by any covers that look to be self-designed on the basis that if the author can't be bothered to entice me with a cover, then the writing could be just as dull.
> 
> My covers may not be the best out there, but if you saw some of them I originally went with that I designed myself before enlisting the help of a designer, you'd laugh your socks off. That's if you wear them.
> 
> It doesn't have to cost the earth if you are specific with what you want and use someone of fiver to manipulate the images. I like the ghostly image of the Woman in Deadly Journey that Shayne did for me at Wickedbookcovers. She isn't a ghost, but a representation of his wife in his thoughts during his captivity.


Excellent points Declan. I'll look into moving the author name on Nick. As for the cover for Ghost in the College, I agree with you! I did my best, but that cover isn't as good. One of these days, I'm going to have a fancy designer do these covers for me. Until then, I muddle on!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

rickpost said:


> I just spent $17.50 for readper and AuthorShout. I have a FaceBook ad scheduled for the last few days of the campaign.
> 
> I've read (speculation) that if you don't make the Hot and Trending, you won't be considered. I've only been on there a handful of hours, that's hours, not days. Hopefully, I'll log some more on the last few days.
> 
> By the way, I just nominated your book. I had one nomination left and I had to decide between yours (Crucible Station) and Gate Run. Good luck to both!
> 
> Thank you


Rick, people have had books selected with next to no hours in H&T. The only thing important to selection is whether KS thinks it can sell your book. Being on the H&T list does boost page views, though.

Thanks for the Nom!


----------



## Kimjwest

Hi y'all
Back from overseas travel drama and catching up with all the latest info here.
Some campaigns seem to have ended with great stats so good luck to those waiting.  
Top 3 nominated; all the best.
Cheers.
Kim


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Top three nominated. Good luck all.


----------



## Alan Felyk

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I want to talk a bit about covers. Alan, I'm not picking on you, but you got me thinking about covers and their job. I'm an opinionated woman, so I'm going to have at it.


No worries whatsoever, Julianne. I have made a living from all forms of writing, and I have learned this: you need to seriously consider what everybody says if you want to get better at what you do.

A search on Amazon using Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Romantic brings up a wild assortment of cover types, including Ernest Cline's Ready Player One and George Orwell's 1984 on the first page. Not a pair of books I would have expected to find in that category because I have never considered them to be that. And, they are not slotted in any of the ranking categories that include romance. That means somebody tagged them with keyboards that drive it to "romance" searches.

Cline's book depicts a vertical mobile home park (ugly, ugly cover if you ask me); Orwell's is presumably an eye looking through a keyhole-like opening. And when I reverse the category search using Romance > Science Fiction, I get a lot more of the traditional covers I expect to see with romance. And Cline and Orwell are no where to be found near the top of the search results.

This reminds me of a conversation I read on one of the Internet boards several years ago. In it, the author of a hybrid genre novel said he made it a practice to "rotate" categories and keywords associated with his book. He said he actually saw a spike in sales when he did about every three months or so.

Now that I've thought about, Cline and Orwell BELONG in some sort of romance category. Love is a major element in both their bestsellers. And another realization has struck me as I write this. Neither book has had just one cover. If you do a Google image for the covers of these two books, you get about a dozen different ones for each. The publishers have changed them out like a pair of socks. Maybe it's more about a title getting stale than it is about appealing to the readers of another genre. I don't know.

For most independent authors, budgetary considerations often prohibit the notion of multiple covers for a book. But, it's a thought for us cross-genre authors.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

You bring up another good point about covers, Alan.  Times change and cover styles change with the times.  Oh my goodness, but some of those 60's sci-fi covers make you wonder what the heck the book is about!  I think some of those old classics like Orwell get a face lift from time to time to update them in order to appeal to people now.


----------



## KitSarge

I agree with Julianne about covers: I'm a big believer that the cover should match the genre. For my chick-lit books, they are bright and feature cursive titles (most of them also had shoes on them, but I'm changing some of them now).  What It Is was done by a designer, but I did 355 myself. I was never more gratified then when I took my nine year old to B and N and, as we were browsing through the historical fiction department, she said a lot of them looked like 355.


----------



## KitSarge

I'm currently rethinking my thought about putting off on the launch. I only have the one HF book so far, so I'm thinking I shouldn't spend too much $ until I have more Women Spies books (researching a Civil War one now). I also want to capitalize on the Scout buzz (added about 35 peeps to my mailing list so far), which would require a quick launch. The Scout editor encouraged me to introduce an inciting incident regarding 355's role as a spy much sooner than how I have it now, which would have taken some serious re-writing. I went the cheap route and added a Prologue which introduced everything in a neat little package. 

I'm thinking now about sending out my ARCs to my mailing list and putting the book up for pre-order and then launching mid-December using whatever promo sites I can get that are fairly cheap and don't require a lot reviews. Is that a terrible idea- should I put off the launch until after the holidays- or should I go forward?


----------



## Alan Felyk

KitSarge said:


> I'm currently rethinking my thought about putting off on the launch. I only have the one HF book so far, so I'm thinking I shouldn't spend too much $ until I have more Women Spies books (researching a Civil War one now). I also want to capitalize on the Scout buzz (added about 35 peeps to my mailing list so far), which would require a quick launch. The Scout editor encouraged me to introduce an inciting incident regarding 355's role as a spy much sooner than how I have it now, which would have taken some serious re-writing. I went the cheap route and added a Prologue which introduced everything in a neat little package.
> 
> I'm thinking now about sending out my ARCs to my mailing list and putting the book up for pre-order and then launching mid-December using whatever promo sites I can get that are fairly cheap and don't require a lot reviews. Is that a terrible idea- should I put off the launch until after the holidays- or should I go forward?


I'm going to put my launch off until January 1 or so. It seems the holidays wouldn't be best time to launch, but then the argument could be made that people need something to read while they fly or sit in the passenger's seat on long car trips. I think I'm going to spend this month pushing advance review copies through Instafreebie to Amazon reviewers who have read the works of authors like Kurt Vonnegut, Christopher Moore, and Douglas Adams. But I think using promo sites for your launch is an absolute necessity.


----------



## SJFarrier

Alan Felyk said:


> I'm going to put my launch off until January 1 or so. It seems the holidays wouldn't be best time to launch, but then the argument could be made that people need something to read while they fly or sit in the passenger's seat on long car trips. I think I'm going to spend this month pushing advance review copies through Instafreebie to Amazon reviewers who have read the works of authors like Kurt Vonnegut, Christopher Moore, and Douglas Adams. But I think using promo sites for your launch is an absolute necessity.


I'm wrong a lot (I have a 12 year old, I should know), but I would think Christmas holidays are a great time for buying books - Amazon gift cards floating around, new Kindle devices, time away from work and school.

Julianne - The middle part IS rough! And I'm sure Author Shouts and MelRock are helping, as you said. I don't have much of a social media presence myself, so I'm happy for whatever help I can get.


----------



## ID Johnson

KitSarge said:


> I'm currently rethinking my thought about putting off on the launch. I only have the one HF book so far, so I'm thinking I shouldn't spend too much $ until I have more Women Spies books (researching a Civil War one now). I also want to capitalize on the Scout buzz (added about 35 peeps to my mailing list so far), which would require a quick launch. The Scout editor encouraged me to introduce an inciting incident regarding 355's role as a spy much sooner than how I have it now, which would have taken some serious re-writing. I went the cheap route and added a Prologue which introduced everything in a neat little package.
> 
> I'm thinking now about sending out my ARCs to my mailing list and putting the book up for pre-order and then launching mid-December using whatever promo sites I can get that are fairly cheap and don't require a lot reviews. Is that a terrible idea- should I put off the launch until after the holidays- or should I go forward?


I did both of my launches pretty quickly, and I do think that helped, though _Prelude_ didn't do so well until about three weeks after launch and then it made it up into the top 7000 for about a week (that's really good for me) before falling off. There are a lot of inexpensive promo sites that take books with no reviews if they are new releases. I don't know how great they are at getting sales because I also run AMS and FB ads but I use Book Pebble, Book Raid, Booktastick, and My Book Cave pretty regularly and they are all inexpensive.
I am really looking forward to reading the rest of _355_! I love historical fiction. I don't have a huge NL but I'd be happy to include it on Dec. 1 if you have it available for pre-order. Just LMK. Best of luck!!


----------



## jaxonreed

Alan Felyk said:


> Cline's book depicts a vertical mobile home park (ugly, ugly cover if you ask me);


To be fair, Ready Player One takes place in an ugly future. The main character lives in the stacked mobile home park, in his real life.

I sympathize with the cross-genre dilemma. I would choose one and go for it. Trying to hit both will likely miss both. Make it a serious cover for one genre, that readers will want to click on. Fans of the other genres will find it. That's why I've read my wife's copy of Outlander.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I've got a full day shift ahead of me, but I've managed to squeeze in a bit of writing this morning and I intend to write when I come home from work today as well. I'm on a mid-January deadline for a 75000 word story collection. I passed the 25000 word mark yesterday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
4 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
10 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
10 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
12 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
14 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
17 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
17 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
17 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
19 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
19 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
24 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
26 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## rickpost

I have nominations in for "Folklore" and "Forged by Fire" and, of course, for my own book. Is it cheating to nominate your own book?


----------



## lincolnjcole

rickpost said:


> I have nominations in for "Folklore" and "Forged by Fire" and, of course, for my own book. Is it cheating to nominate your own book?


Nope, you can definitely nominate your own book. After all, YOU want your book to get a contract, don't you?


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> I'm currently rethinking my thought about putting off on the launch. I only have the one HF book so far, so I'm thinking I shouldn't spend too much $ until I have more Women Spies books (researching a Civil War one now). I also want to capitalize on the Scout buzz (added about 35 peeps to my mailing list so far), which would require a quick launch. The Scout editor encouraged me to introduce an inciting incident regarding 355's role as a spy much sooner than how I have it now, which would have taken some serious re-writing. I went the cheap route and added a Prologue which introduced everything in a neat little package.
> 
> I'm thinking now about sending out my ARCs to my mailing list and putting the book up for pre-order and then launching mid-December using whatever promo sites I can get that are fairly cheap and don't require a lot reviews. Is that a terrible idea- should I put off the launch until after the holidays- or should I go forward?


I'm normally an advocate for a relatively quick launch after the Scout rejection, but I'm wondering about a mid-December launch. People are more focused then on holiday gifts to put under the tree. A lot of people report sagging sales around that time. I'm wondering if waiting until December 26 or so would be better in this instance.

I'm interested in what others think. Depending on if and when I get my rejection, I may be in the same boat. I have a few changes I want to make, which could me in the same mid-December window.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello, Is anybody else in the waiting room with me? Dan


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello, Is anybody else in the waiting room with me? Dan


I just hit the waiting room! Where are the cookies?


----------



## RachelWollaston

Does anybody know the answer to this: having been rejected, can I use the “tell your scouts” tool for a pre-order link, or does the book have to be fully published??


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Sebourn

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello, Is anybody else in the waiting room with me? Dan


Be there in a few days...


----------



## Sebourn

Thanks to the members of this forum who take the time to nominate.  

I had a day in Hot and Trending at the beginning of the campaign, and Lincoln Cole's awesome promo gave me a mid-campaign spike for nearly a week.  

I've emerged from another slump here at the end, and I know part of it is this board.


----------



## Alyson Larrabee

rickpost said:


> Are Author Shout and Melrock things I should know about? Sorry, new to this.
> 
> I agree that the middle of a campaign is no fun, I am mired in the bog of the middle right now. It makes me wonder if thirty days is too long. Maybe that gives the editors time to review the submissions.


In addition to the boost of Amazon's promotions, Melrock (Melanie) helped me substantially to promote my KS winning novel Hidden in the Dark. I didn't hire her for my KS campaign, only after it was over, but her promotions are reasonably priced, and she's great to work with - prompt, friendly, and professional.


----------



## Jill James

Nominated The Poison People. Love the cover!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Well, the boom just lowered on Vanished.  Not chosen.  I received an email notification but nothing about editorial remarks... Thanks to all See you at the Launch! Dan


----------



## Sebourn

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Well, the boom just lowered on Vanished. Not chosen. I received an email notification but nothing about editorial remarks... Thanks to all See you at the Launch! Dan


Their loss. I really enjoyed what I read of it. Nice cover, too.


----------



## RalphWebster

As a first timer, I am finding this to be quite the nerve wracking process!!! _One More Moon_ seems to be doing ok but we will see. One question and that is about genre. I am curious whether certain categories fare better - in terms of nominations and views - and in terms of selections. Has anyone studied that issue. For example, I find my book to be the only one in certain subcategories. I have no idea whether that is good or bad. Obviously there is little I can do to change that now - yet it is still curious - something for another day. Obviously I am grateful to anyone who looks me up. Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## RachelWollaston

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Well, the boom just lowered on Vanished. Not chosen. I received an email notification but nothing about editorial remarks... Thanks to all See you at the Launch! Dan


Well, that's a complete shock. I was convinced you would be selected.
Still, I wish you all the best with your launch. Time to prove them they chose wrong!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Arches

Sebourn said:


> Thanks to the members of this forum who take the time to nominate.
> 
> I had a day in Hot and Trending at the beginning of the campaign, and Lincoln Cole's awesome promo gave me a mid-campaign spike for nearly a week.
> 
> I've emerged from another slump here at the end, and I know part of it is this board.


Sebourn, I will echo your thanks to the group for their support. It looks like you and I are the only two left from the group for a while. I've nominated Folklore as well as my own book. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

rickpost said:


> I have nominations in for "Folklore" and "Forged by Fire" and, of course, for my own book. Is it cheating to nominate your own book?


You should ALWAYS nominate your own book when you hit the end of your campaign. That way you get to see EXACTLY when your book is released. You get to see what your first readers get to see.

I don't think it helps your chances at all. But it is good to get a chance to see the finished product, hot off the digital presses.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, that's a complete shock. I was convinced you would be selected.
> Still, I wish you all the best with your launch. Time to prove them they chose wrong!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thanks when and how did they communicate th editorial commentary? I didn't receive anything...


----------



## KitSarge

ID Johnson said:


> I did both of my launches pretty quickly, and I do think that helped, though _Prelude_ didn't do so well until about three weeks after launch and then it made it up into the top 7000 for about a week (that's really good for me) before falling off. There are a lot of inexpensive promo sites that take books with no reviews if they are new releases. I don't know how great they are at getting sales because I also run AMS and FB ads but I use Book Pebble, Book Raid, Booktastick, and My Book Cave pretty regularly and they are all inexpensive.
> I am really looking forward to reading the rest of _355_! I love historical fiction. I don't have a huge NL but I'd be happy to include it on Dec. 1 if you have it available for pre-order. Just LMK. Best of luck!!


7000 is awesome! Congrats! And thanks for the NL offer- that's so kind of you.

I'm very wishy-washy right now on whether I'm going to put it out this month. I started another thread here to solicit advice: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258447.0.html
but the results are: December launches vary.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Continuing where I left off from my last post on feedback ... Does the beginning of the book hook readers?

I may have mentioned that 138 literary agents passed on Damaged Beyond All Recognition. I didn't get much feedback from any of them. But most of them had something on their websites indicating they wanted book hooks that reeled the reader into the pages that followed.

I looked at the books that these agents sold to publishers. And truthfully, in the majority of instances, I wondered why they didn't follow their own demands. Maybe I'm not the excitable type, but I found myself reading stuff that did anything but inspire.

The brother of a friend of mine creates most of the movie trailers that you see when you go to the theater. He's a busy man to say the least. And his job is to give the viewer a 3- to 5-minute series of "reasons" for you to buy a movie ticket when the film is released.

The beginning of my book wasn't written until I finished it. It originally began with Paul's college graduation and contained a bunch of foreshadowing. Although my alpha reviewers seemed to be OK with that, the open seemed about as interesting as the stuff I had read during the literary agent rejection process. Then I had a thought: What if I treated the beginning like a movie trailer for a film? And what if I told everybody HOW the book ends? It was an ambitious book in its scope, and the 50,000-foot view started to make sense to me.

I am well aware that many people hate up-front summaries and revealed endings. My editor at Kindle Press thought my book needed "a more straightforward and action-oriented beginning." But, having written a multi-genre book, I felt I needed to expose the reader to all those elements from the outset. With what I originally had, I could lose science fiction, romance, and humor fans if I just picked a spot in the story that didn't promise their favored genre would be represented.

As Dennis Miller says, "That's my opinion, I could be wrong."


----------



## ID Johnson

KitSarge said:


> 7000 is awesome! Congrats! And thanks for the NL offer- that's so kind of you.
> 
> I'm very wishy-washy right now on whether I'm going to put it out this month. I started another thread here to solicit advice: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258447.0.html
> but the results are: December launches vary.


I read your other thread, and it does seem like it's one of those things (like so many others with writing) that it works well for some and not for others. I do think what they are saying about having book two ready is probably important, but then, you will lose all of your KS momentum if you wait until June. Best of luck with whatever you decide and I'm more than happy to put it in my NL whenever you do launch. 
And thanks--7000 seems like a distant memory now that _Prelude_ has started to slip into the abyss. But I did take screenshots!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Hi all, a quick question for those who have published with Kindle Press...

Do they allow you to link to your website in the back matter?

Do they update your 'also by' or 'also in this series' sections?


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Well, the boom just lowered on Vanished. Not chosen. I received an email notification but nothing about editorial remarks... Thanks to all See you at the Launch! Dan


Good luck on the launch.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Thanks when and how did they communicate th editorial commentary? I didn't receive anything...


I never got any, which was a huge blow to my confidence. More gutted about that than not getting chosen.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Alliescribbler

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello, Is anybody else in the waiting room with me? Dan


I'm still here. It's been 12 days since my campaign ended on 18 November and after the 'we are considering your book' email I have heard nothing at all. Frankly this place is getting a bit boring, and I have run out of provisions!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I've got another day shift ahead of me. I hit 26000 words on the manuscript yesterday. Only 49000 more to go. 

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
3 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
9 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
9 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
9 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
11 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
13 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
16 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
16 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
16 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
18 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
18 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
23 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
25 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

A.G.B said:


> Hi all, a quick question for those who have published with Kindle Press...
> 
> Do they allow you to link to your website in the back matter?
> 
> Do they update your 'also by' or 'also in this series' sections?


They will allow you to link in your back matter for the most part, but they generally format and change everything you submit to them. The final document I submitted looked nothing at all like the final product released to the market.


----------



## Heittwriter

Good morning, everyone! I just wanted to let you all know that _Lost in Atlantis_ has been given the green-light to begin a campaign tonight at midnight!

*The Blurb:*

_Light shines brightest in the darkness.
_
*A timely plane crash in the Pacific sends John Bennett, a world-renown physicist, spiraling into darkness. He will confront-and embrace-all that he is to face the most hostile forces he's ever known. As he seeks to unearth the depths of Atlantis with the help of the Lost, he will run from Atlas-the Founder's prize jewel-and the corporation bent on his demise. That is, if the MODS don't kill everyone first. Will he choose to embrace the darkness, or eclipse it with the light borne of a new hope?*

1. Here's the link to the official Kindle Scout promo video: https://www.facebook.com/briton.heitt.1/videos/161904464419021/

2. You can visit my blog at www.heittwriter.wordpress.com, or like my Facebook author page at www.facebook.com/heittauthor for future updates!

3. Please keep _Lost in Atlantis_ in mind when nominating, and I will definitely reciprocate the favor.

Thank you to everyone else who's running, and all the best!


----------



## Decon

Alan Felyk said:


> Continuing where I left off from my last post on feedback ... Does the beginning of the book hook readers?
> 
> I may have mentioned that 138 literary agents passed on Damaged Beyond All Recognition. I didn't get much feedback from any of them. But most of them had something on their websites indicating they wanted book hooks that reeled the reader into the pages that followed.
> 
> I looked at the books that these agents sold to publishers. And truthfully, in the majority of instances, I wondered why they didn't follow their own demands. Maybe I'm not the excitable type, but I found myself reading stuff that did anything but inspire.
> 
> The brother of a friend of mine creates most of the movie trailers that you see when you go to the theater. He's a busy man to say the least. And his job is to give the viewer a 3- to 5-minute series of "reasons" for you to buy a movie ticket when the film is released.
> 
> The beginning of my book wasn't written until I finished it. It originally began with Paul's college graduation and contained a bunch of foreshadowing. Although my alpha reviewers seemed to be OK with that, the open seemed about as interesting as the stuff I had read during the literary agent rejection process. Then I had a thought: What if I treated the beginning like a movie trailer for a film? And what if I told everybody HOW the book ends? It was an ambitious book in its scope, and the 50,000-foot view started to make sense to me.
> 
> I am well aware that many people hate up-front summaries and revealed endings. My editor at Kindle Press thought my book needed "a more straightforward and action-oriented beginning." But, having written a multi-genre book, I felt I needed to expose the reader to all those elements from the outset. With what I originally had, I could lose science fiction, romance, and humor fans if I just picked a spot in the story that didn't promise their favored genre would be represented.
> 
> As Dennis Miller says, "That's my opinion, I could be wrong."


I think that is a misconception as to what is deemed to action, or active for it to hook.

Why would you want to care about someone getting shot at if you didn't know anything about them?

It's the same as starting with dialogue when you are not orientated as to who is talking.


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> I never got any, which was a huge blow to my confidence. More gutted about that than not getting chosen.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


From the excerpt, your book looks very promising to me. If you still have faith in it yourself, don't let the reaction of editors--or maybe only one, since we don't know what the process is--get you down.

I was going to say this in response to Alan's post, but judging literary quality is largely a subjective process. Assuming the book doesn't have radical defects, opinions will vary. Most books with enough readers have a wide spread in reviews, and I've even had pretty wide splits among editorial reviewers.

A lot of famous writers started out slowly. Agatha Christie (one of the bestselling mystery writers of all time) went through five solid years of rejection before she sold anything. John Le Carre was told to give up writing and pursue something he was actually good at. Fourteen agents told Stephanie Meyer _Twilight_ was unmarketable. J.K. Rowling was rejected six or seven times before being picked up by Bloomsbury--and that was only because one of the editors ten-year-olds got his hands on the first few pages and demanded to read the rest. (Even after Bloomsbury had accepted her, an editor advised her to get a day job because she wouldn't be able to make a living out of that kind of book.) There are many other examples, but you get the point.

Oddly enough, my biggest fear was not getting rejected but not even getting shortlisted. If that happens to me now, I'll be able to say I'm in good company!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Well, the boom just lowered on Vanished. Not chosen. I received an email notification but nothing about editorial remarks... Thanks to all See you at the Launch! Dan


I agree with Sebourn--it's their loss. I'm sure it will be well received by readers.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> I think that is a misconception as to what is deemed to action, or active for it to hook.
> 
> Why would you want to care about someone getting shot at if you didn't know anything about them.
> 
> It's the same as starting with dialogue when you are not orientated as to who is talking.


I think a lot of people's expectations are conditioned by television. Something dramatic has to happen before that first commercial. In a crime drama, for example, the crime that sparks the show (often a murder) happens right away. If there's not enough context, the next scene gets captioned, "Twenty-four hours earlier" or something like that so that the missing background can be filled in.

The problem with the television pattern is that a continuing series provides a viewer with that context (so you know who's being shot at). A novel, particularly a standalone, is a little trickier in that regard. It's also trickier because the reader doesn't have the establishing shot kind of visuals. Anything they know about the environment has to be supplied by the author's description at some point.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I've figured out a way to fill those empty hours when I used to keep refreshing my campaign page to see if the book was still hot and trending. Now I have my past nominations and open and keep refreshing to see whether or not the book is still in review.


----------



## Arches

RachelWollaston said:


> I never got any, which was a huge blow to my confidence. More gutted about that than not getting chosen.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Rachel, this is a tough racket, there's no getting around it. I write for the fun of it, and some books sell and some don't. I can't imagine doing this as a full-time job, with no certainty from one project to the next that the market for my books won't evaporate for one of a hundred possible reasons. I hope you'll keep going and publish Feathered soon.


----------



## XCulletto

My Kindle Scout reject, Girl Vs, was just accepted for an ENT promo, which is good, but they want to run it on Dec. 24, which, I think, is bad. I imagine even Christmas day wouldn't be as bad of a day, as people are generally scrambling around last-minute on the 24th. I don't want to throw away $40. Does anyone here have any experience running promos on Christmas Eve? Or any thoughts about how it might perform?

Please forgive me for being off-topic. I know there are a lot of experts in this group and I am feeling torn!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. I've got a bit of Christmas shopping to do. Now I need to do some writing.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Crucible Station by Julianne Q. Johnson
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Gate Run by Elina Vale
> 4 days left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 5 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 11 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 11 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 13 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 15 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
> 18 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 18 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 18 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 20 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 20 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 25 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 27 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


I had an open slot, which went to Folklore. Good luck!


----------



## Decon

XCulletto said:


> My Kindle Scout reject, Girl Vs, was just accepted for an ENT promo, which is good, but they want to run it on Dec. 24, which, I think, is bad. I imagine even Christmas day wouldn't be as bad of a day, as people are generally scrambling around last-minute on the 24th. I don't want to throw away $40. Does anyone here have any experience running promos on Christmas Eve? Or any thoughts about how it might perform?
> 
> Please forgive me for being off-topic. I know there are a lot of experts in this group and I am feeling torn!


I don't have any experience, but for the date to be free it looks as though others have shunned Christmas eve. Most good sites are booked upto Christmas. At least they were a few weeks ago when I looked and I only managed to squeeze in a few dates beforehand. Anyone getting a kindle in their stocking won't be looking to load up until Cristmas day and after. I declined a similar offer and went for a few days after Christmas for when festivities quieten down and people are looking to relax and maybe to read a book.


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've figured out a way to fill those empty hours when I used to keep refreshing my campaign page to see if the book was still hot and trending. Now I have my past nominations and open and keep refreshing to see whether or not the book is still in review.


I did this too. The first time What It Is appeared on the selected page even before I got the e-mail, but for 355, I had just checked a few minutes before (it was still in review) the rejection e-mail appeared on my phone.

Good luck!


----------



## KitSarge

RachelWollaston said:


> Does anybody know the answer to this: having been rejected, can I use the "tell your scouts" tool for a pre-order link, or does the book have to be fully published??
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Curious about this too- I think I am going to put mine up for pre-order soon. Anyone know? Maybe it would be better to wait for it to go live though, for the sake of ranking.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Alyson Larrabee said:


> In addition to the boost of Amazon's promotions, Melrock (Melanie) helped me substantially to promote my KS winning novel Hidden in the Dark. I didn't hire her for my KS campaign, only after it was over, but her promotions are reasonably priced, and she's great to work with - prompt, friendly, and professional.


Second this. Mel is wonderful to work with. I've used her for KS and for book launches. She is awesome.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Well, the boom just lowered on Vanished. Not chosen. I received an email notification but nothing about editorial remarks... Thanks to all See you at the Launch! Dan


I was sorry to hear it, Dan. I wish you an excellent launch and I think your awesome cover will help get you some attention.


----------



## SJFarrier

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Well, the boom just lowered on Vanished. Not chosen. I received an email notification but nothing about editorial remarks... Thanks to all See you at the Launch! Dan


Surprised at this, and a few others I thought had a very good chance. And of course it makes me wonder what they're looking for if not a well written book with an interesting premise, good hooks and covers, etc. Some of these books have been pretty stellar and I've been surprised by the "not selected" emails. And some of the titles they've gone with in the past have left a lot to be desired. I'm a little mystified by this process.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I'm up to 27000 on my new manuscript.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
2 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
7 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
8 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
8 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
10 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
12 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
15 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
15 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
15 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
17 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
17 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
22 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
24 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
29 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Heittwriter

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday and I'm up to 27000 on my new manuscript.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 2 days left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 7 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 8 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 8 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
> 10 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 12 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
> 15 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 15 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 15 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 17 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 17 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 22 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 24 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 29 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks for adding Atlantis to the list, Steve! Excited to be here!


----------



## Sebourn

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I had an open slot, which went to Folklore. Good luck!


Thanks much.

I'm glad this thing is almost over. Come what may, I'm excited about getting the book out and working on the paperback.


----------



## XCulletto

Decon said:


> I don't have any experience, but for the date to be free it looks as though others have shunned Cristmas eve. Most good sites are booked upto Christmas. At least they were a few weeks ago when I looked and I only managed to squeeze in a few dates beforehand. Anyone getting a kindle in their stocking won't be looking to load up until Cristmas day and after. I declined a similar offer and went for a few days after Christmas for when festivities quieten down and people are looking to relax and maybe to read a book.


My thoughts as well. Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

SJFarrier said:


> Surprised at this, and a few others I thought had a very good chance. And of course it makes me wonder what they're looking for if not a well written book with an interesting premise, good hooks and covers, etc. Some of these books have been pretty stellar and I've been surprised by the "not selected" emails. And some of the titles they've gone with in the past have left a lot to be desired. I'm a little mystified by this process.


As I've said before, evaluating literature is a somewhat subjective process. Many great books had a long wait before being picked up by a trad publisher in the old days--and who knows how many other great ones never got picked? Also, if you look at any title you've enjoyed, chances are it will have at least a few one-star reviews.

That said, I too am sometimes surprised by what look like really great books getting passed over. Now that some people are getting editorial feedback, it sounds as if some of the reasons for rejection are fairly nitpicky things that could have been addressed in editing. I suppose because KP doesn't demand changes but merely suggests them, the editors don't want to take a chance an author won't fix things they perceive as flaws


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> I did this too. The first time What It Is appeared on the selected page even before I got the e-mail, but for 355, I had just checked a few minutes before (it was still in review) the rejection e-mail appeared on my phone.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I'll need it.

It sounds as if the rejection email must go out at the same time as, or even a little before, the nom page updates. Notifications to nominators trickle out somewhat more slowly.


----------



## RachelWollaston

I am so happy!! A whole FIVE DAYS after my initial rejection email, I finally got feedback on my submission for Feathered!!

Basically, they liked the story and the main characters, but I need to develop some of the other characters a little better and they didn’t like the cliffhanger ending. They also said that the categorising was a little off and—get this—they didn’t like my cover!

Still, I am ecstatically happy to have received this feedback and I feel SO much more confident about releasing the book next month!


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Okay, I nominated 

Folklore
Forged by Fire
and... 
The Poison People, mainly because I had the one slot left and people here recommended it. It felt a bit odd doing so, but I guess it makes sense! 

Thanks to everyone here who posts - I'm more of a lurker than a poster as I'm just starting out and don't really feel I have any advice to give: I'm very much at the asking stage. I've ten days left and after a scorching week of Hot n' Trending my book appears to have just grown cold... I certainly have no idea how any of this reflects on likelihood to be selected, although I am interested in seeing what happens during the last few days. Oh well, the wait is almost over!


----------



## KitSarge

RachelWollaston said:


> I am so happy!! A whole FIVE DAYS after my initial rejection email, I finally got feedback on my submission for Feathered!!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Yah! I thought it strange that you wouldn't get feedback. What didn't they like about the cover?


----------



## RachelWollaston

KitSarge said:


> Yah! I thought it strange that you wouldn't get feedback. What didn't they like about the cover?


They wanted something more unique-preferably with swans in it.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Sebourn

Alex Makepeace said:


> Okay, I nominated
> 
> Folklore
> Forged by Fire
> and...
> The Poison People, mainly because I had the one slot left and people here recommended it. It felt a bit odd doing so, but I guess it makes sense!
> 
> Thanks to everyone here who posts - I'm more of a lurker than a poster as I'm just starting out and don't really feel I have any advice to give: I'm very much at the asking stage. I've ten days left and after a scorching week of Hot n' Trending my book appears to have just grown cold... I certainly have no idea how any of this reflects on likelihood to be selected, although I am interested in seeing what happens during the last few days. Oh well, the wait is almost over!


I'm toward the end of my second campaign with Kindle Scout, and I hit Hot and Trending the last two or three days of both of them--a mix of being on the "Ending Soon" list and this board, I think.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello All,

Just received my feedback and will share the points after I read and absorb it tomorrow. Interestingly, the fellow said he was the one who read my previous submission, The Final Enemy.  I read the comments quickly and will come back to it tomorrow. Ciao Dan


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

RachelWollaston said:


> I am so happy!! A whole FIVE DAYS after my initial rejection email, I finally got feedback on my submission for Feathered!!
> 
> Basically, they liked the story and the main characters, but I need to develop some of the other characters a little better and they didn't like the cliffhanger ending. They also said that the categorising was a little off and-get this-they didn't like my cover!
> 
> Still, I am ecstatically happy to have received this feedback and I feel SO much more confident about releasing the book next month!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Yay! Well-deserved feedback. Glad you have your confidence back.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I've hit 28000 on my manuscript.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
1 day left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
6 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
7 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
7 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
9 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
11 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
14 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
14 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
14 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
16 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
16 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
21 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
23 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
28 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
29 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Decon

It really is getting tough with 30 new ones coming on and only 16 ending soon. I've never seen so many books in the competing categories.

KS must be pleased that submissions keep pouring in despite only picking two books this month (Unless they sneak one in today). Looks like the offer of feedback is working. With luck they'll keep that going.

I'm surprised with another mention of a cover not hitting the mark from feedback when at least two recent ones have had their covers re-designed. Still, I suppose they'll allow one dislike if everything else stacks up for them.

I'm wondering if it's a more deliberated decision from regular kindleboarders to enter or not after seeing the list getting smaller. It used to be that there were books coming off almost every day from Steve's list.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

They must be backed up at Kindle Press. My campaign for Barrier Rip ended last week and I still haven’t heard. Thanksgiving must have paused the process on their end. What’s the average response time people are getting?


----------



## Used To Be BH

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> They must be backed up at Kindle Press. My campaign for Barrier Rip ended last week and I still haven't heard. Thanksgiving must have paused the process on their end. What's the average response time people are getting?


It's natural to assume a holiday weekend would have an effect. There are several books waiting for news just from authors in this thread alone.

Last time, I got rejected instantly, so it's nice to have the feeling that it wasn't an automatic reject this time. However, given Anthony's bizarre rejection before his campaign was even over, we now know editors start looking at books while they are still in the campaign. That being the case, how long anyone has to wait may just be a function of how soon an editor gets to them.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's natural to assume a holiday weekend would have an effect. There are several books waiting for news just from authors in this thread alone.
> 
> Last time, I got rejected instantly, so it's nice to have the feeling that it wasn't an automatic reject this time. However, given Anthony's bizarre rejection before his campaign was even over, we now know editors start looking at books while they are still in the campaign. That being the case, how long anyone has to wait may just be a function of how soon an editor gets to them.


Wow, I must've missed that post. :-/ perhaps the holiday played a part in books being reviewed earlier as well.


----------



## Heittwriter

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday and I've hit 28000 on my manuscript.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 1 day left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 6 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 7 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 7 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
> 9 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 11 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
> 14 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 14 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 14 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 16 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 16 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 21 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 23 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 28 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Nominated Folklore and Forged By Fire!


----------



## Used To Be BH

CarriePulkinen said:


> Hi! I'm new to KBoards, and my Scout campaign just launched today. Would you mind adding Soul Catchers to the list?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/L57GJLDT0C0Q
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Carrie


Welcome! You'll find this a very supportive community.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

So, even though disappointed in Kindle Scout which I believe just uses the campaigns to draw new customers to Amazon, I have submitted my latest book. However, I will not be campaigning. If they like it, they will publish it without a campaign as they have done in the past. Last year, I was 95% of the time Hot and Trending and got Near 3000 views. The book was turned down. Not what they were looking for, obviously. They do not look at the stats. My opinion of course.

HOTEL MURDER

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1V3V0UDAFPEPJ


----------



## Arches

Today is the last day for Forged by Fire's campaign, and it's been a lot of fun sharing the experience with all of you. I've learned a lot about writing and marketing, so thanks for that, too. It turns out that writing stories is a team sport. Who knew?

When the campaign is officially over, I'll publish my stats in case that helps anyone else, and I'll keep nominating the folks on Kboards and following this thread. Best of luck to everybody else with a campaign underway and those still under review, like Bill and Sebourn.


----------



## Elvis English

I nominated the top 3 on the list:

1 day left Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
6 days left VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
7 days left Mass Primary by Robin Praytor

Best of luck to all.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Arches said:


> Today is the last day for Forged by Fire's campaign, and it's been a lot of fun sharing the experience with all of you. I've learned a lot about writing and marketing, so thanks for that, too. It turns out that writing stories is a team sport. Who knew?
> 
> When the campaign is officially over, I'll publish my stats in case that helps anyone else, and I'll keep nominating the folks on Kboards and following this thread. Best of luck to everybody else with a campaign underway and those still under review, like Bill and Sebourn.


Good luck with getting that contract! Your cover is awesome and they would be fools to pass it up.

Then again, we already know they are fools about a lot of books they pick/pass lol.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Luke Christodoulou said:


> So, even though disappointed in Kindle Scout which I believe just uses the campaigns to draw new customers to Amazon, I have submitted my latest book. However, I will not be campaigning. If they like it, they will publish it without a campaign as they have done in the past. Last year, I was 95% of the time Hot and Trending and got Near 3000 views. The book was turned down. Not what they were looking for, obviously. They do not look at the stats. My opinion of course.
> 
> HOTEL MURDER
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1V3V0UDAFPEPJ


I think you're absolutely right about the way Kindle Scout operates, though I don't view it as disappointing. If they actually based selection on the stats, the process would be inundated by click farms. Sure, drawing new people into the ecosystem benefits Amazon, but the exposure benefits us as well. My best new release ever was more my last Scout reject.

Speaking of exposure benefits, the increase in regular scouters haunting the site is remarkable. When you and I did our first campaigns, 3000 was a really good number of views. My first campaign got 3.7K views but less Hot and Trending hours than you got. The one I just finished, for which I did about the same amount of advertising, got 10.4K views. That's about 2.8 times as much exposure as last time.

Good luck on your current campaign!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Today is the last day for Forged by Fire's campaign, and it's been a lot of fun sharing the experience with all of you. I've learned a lot about writing and marketing, so thanks for that, too. It turns out that writing stories is a team sport. Who knew?
> 
> When the campaign is officially over, I'll publish my stats in case that helps anyone else, and I'll keep nominating the folks on Kboards and following this thread. Best of luck to everybody else with a campaign underway and those still under review, like Bill and Sebourn.


Good luck! We'll save a seat for you in the waiting room. (There seems to be a little pile-up there right now.)


----------



## Sebourn

And so, _Folklore_'s campaign has ended, and I've made it safely into the... what's it called? Waiting room?

Thanks to everybody who checked out my book. Thanks to all those who nominated it.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Well, I have messaged an enquiry to Scout asking where they stand on posting links to pre-order Amazon books and am awaiting a reply 

In the meantime, I want to take this moment to tell you that I am hosting a big online launch party for Feathered over on Facebook and that all you lovely people are very much welcome to join in!! It'll also be a chance to promote your own books and ongoing Scout campaigns!

http://bit.ly/FeatheredLaunch


----------



## XCulletto

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I have messaged an enquiry to Scout asking where they stand on posting links to pre-order Amazon books and am awaiting a reply
> 
> In the meantime, I want to take this moment to tell you that I am hosting a big online launch party for Feathered over on Facebook and that all you lovely people are very much welcome to join in!! It'll also be a chance to promote your own books and ongoing Scout campaigns!
> 
> http://bit.ly/FeatheredLaunch


Can't believe they didn't care for your cover! I love facebook parties! I'll definitely "attend'.


----------



## rjhol

I am running a Kindle Scout campaign for my book penned during the NaNoWriMo 2017

Here is the campaign URL for my book - Want What You Have: 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/347YCYY93ZV98

I will truly love it if you could nominate me please!


----------



## lincolnjcole

[email protected] said:


> I am running a Kindle Scout campaign for my book penned during the NaNoWriMo 2017
> 
> Here is the campaign URL for my book - Want What You Have:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/347YCYY93ZV98
> 
> I will truly love it if you could nominate me please!


Welcome aboard and good luck!


----------



## Kimjwest

Disappointed to see Vanished didn't get selected. All the best with selfpub, Dan.  
Good luck to Julianne and Bill and everyone else in the waiting room. I'm sure it's almost over LOL.

If it's a self-pub launch; I've also heard early to mid December is bad timing.  But perhaps soon after Christmas when people are spending their Amazon gift cards perhaps? I'm not sure.  But I guess you could still launch early, then only send the Scout launch notification button on or just after Christmas or something. In my family we normally use our gift cards between 25 December and 10 January before the back to work/school stuff.

Anyway, have nominated Forged by Fire.
Best,
Kim


----------



## RachelWollaston

Kimjwest said:


> Disappointed to see Vanished didn't get selected. All the best with selfpub, Dan.
> Good luck to Julianne and Bill and everyone else in the waiting room. I'm sure it's almost over LOL.
> 
> If it's a self-pub launch; I've also heard early to mid December is bad timing. But perhaps soon after Christmas when people are spending their Amazon gift cards perhaps? I'm not sure. But I guess you could still launch early, then only send the Scout launch notification button on or just after Christmas or something. In my family we normally use our gift cards between 25 December and 10 January before the back to work/school stuff.
> 
> Anyway, have nominated Forged by Fire.
> Best,
> Kim


Don't worry-I've thought about that. The release itself isn't until December 30th and the launch party is on 1st January  I should have mentioned that in the previous post.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

Currently implementing the editorial feedback from Scout. Thought it best to get it over with so I can focus on my university assignments which are due in the week after next and I am really quite behind on thanks to my campaign!!


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## srobards

SJFarrier said:


> Surprised at this, and a few others I thought had a very good chance. And of course it makes me wonder what they're looking for if not a well written book with an interesting premise, good hooks and covers, etc. Some of these books have been pretty stellar and I've been surprised by the "not selected" emails. And some of the titles they've gone with in the past have left a lot to be desired. I'm a little mystified by this process.


Ah, another AW person


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> Currently implementing the editorial feedback from Scout. Thought it best to get it over with so I can focus on my university assignments which are due in the week after next and I am really quite behind on thanks to my campaign!!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Do I miss the post where you mentioned you'd gotten editorial feedback? I knew you must have at least been shortlisted!


----------



## rjhol

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday and I've hit 28000 on my manuscript.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Folklore by Mitch Sebourn
> 1 day left  Forged by Fire by Michael Arches
> 6 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 7 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 7 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
> 9 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 11 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
> 14 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 14 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 14 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 16 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 16 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 21 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 23 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 28 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 29 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 22 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!




I just added details of my campaign too. Sorry, new here; please excuse my ignorance if I made a mistake.


----------



## Heittwriter

Arches said:


> Today is the last day for Forged by Fire's campaign, and it's been a lot of fun sharing the experience with all of you. I've learned a lot about writing and marketing, so thanks for that, too. It turns out that writing stories is a team sport. Who knew?
> 
> When the campaign is officially over, I'll publish my stats in case that helps anyone else, and I'll keep nominating the folks on Kboards and following this thread. Best of luck to everybody else with a campaign underway and those still under review, like Bill and Sebourn.


Michael,

Great work on your campaign-I've got you nominated, brother! Also interested in your stats, and definitely let us know what they say when offered feedback.


----------



## Heittwriter

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think you're absolutely right about the way Kindle Scout operates, though I don't view it as disappointing. If they actually based selection on the stats, the process would be inundated by click farms. Sure, drawing new people into the ecosystem benefits Amazon, but the exposure benefits us as well. My best new release ever was more my last Scout reject.
> 
> Speaking of exposure benefits, the increase in regular scouters haunting the site is remarkable. When you and I did our first campaigns, 3000 was a really good number of views. My first campaign got 3.7K views but less Hot and Trending hours than you got. The one I just finished, for which I did about the same amount of advertising, got 10.4K views. That's about 2.8 times as much exposure as last time.
> 
> Good luck on your current campaign!


Bill,

What do you do for advertising? Just curious. I'm not planning on spending anything on the campaign (just because I don't to be out in the event the book isn't chosen), but have been using free social media pathways and my blog.


----------



## srobards

I've lurked on and off for a long time, though lost my last log in. I've been following the thread for a while and thought I might join in.

I entered it a couple of days ago for the fun of it as it is the second book after I put a prequel out for fun last year and had been told a publisher wouldn't touch this one. So I was going to put it out myself next year anyway.

Mine went out on the 30th November, and there were only 11 other books that went out in the literature & fiction category. Somehow I managed to go out on the home page, and stayed there for 48 hours because only one book went out the next 24 hours. I can't imagine ever getting on the hot list as I haven't pushed it and only sent messages to five people. I was also reading a blog where one fellow was picked up with only 297 page views, which I found really interesting and another fellow was saying he had thousands and wasn't picked up.

Don't know if it will be useful for anyone else but I though I might share my unimpressive stats for the fun of it.

Day 1  183 page views 98% internal 3 from cut and past links
Day 2  151 page views 98% internal 2 from cut and past links


----------



## srobards

Only had one spot but thought this one was interesting.

VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski


----------



## Used To Be BH

Heittwriter said:


> Bill,
> 
> What do you do for advertising? Just curious. I'm not planning on spending anything on the campaign (just because I don't to be out in the event the book isn't chosen), but have been using free social media pathways and my blog.


There are some relatively low-cost alternatives that give good results. Readper (from author Jaxon Reed) is one. Ripley's Booklist (also from an author) is another if the book is YA or NA. Lincoln Cole, one of the active participants in this thread is a third option. All three produce a good bump, and all three are pretty cheap. Author Shout is a nice constant exposure throughout the campaign.

Advertising doesn't help with selection (because the stats don't matter), but the exposure during the campaign will help when the book is published. If Kindle Press picks it up, all the nominators get a free copy, which helps give the book a fast start and may produce some reviews. If you self publish, people who noticed your book during the campaign are a lot more likely to buy than the general public will be.

All of that said, if you have a good new release strategy that works for you, you may not need to work for extra Scout exposure.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Kimjwest said:


> Disappointed to see Vanished didn't get selected. All the best with selfpub, Dan.
> Good luck to Julianne and Bill and everyone else in the waiting room. I'm sure it's almost over LOL.
> 
> If it's a self-pub launch; I've also heard early to mid December is bad timing. But perhaps soon after Christmas when people are spending their Amazon gift cards perhaps? I'm not sure. But I guess you could still launch early, then only send the Scout launch notification button on or just after Christmas or something. In my family we normally use our gift cards between 25 December and 10 January before the back to work/school stuff.
> 
> Anyway, have nominated Forged by Fire.
> Best,
> Kim


Thanks Kim. You raise valid points, as I am dithering over the rushg to get it out close to the KS nominators vs the 'tidal' seasonal effects. Call me delusional, i want as much 'downhill' as possible, but believe you can overcome a lot of it with persistence! Thanks Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Luke Christodoulou said:


> So, even though disappointed in Kindle Scout which I believe just uses the campaigns to draw new customers to Amazon, I have submitted my latest book. However, I will not be campaigning. If they like it, they will publish it without a campaign as they have done in the past. Last year, I was 95% of the time Hot and Trending and got Near 3000 views. The book was turned down. Not what they were looking for, obviously. They do not look at the stats. My opinion of course.
> 
> HOTEL MURDER
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1V3V0UDAFPEPJ


Hey Luke,
Agree, didn't promote by 2nd offering, Vanished, which was passed over. Received a ton of views and am grateful for the support. Did NOT stress or check stats more than once a day and am using KS for my launch. I received very encouraging editorial feedback, but it reinforces belief, if you are in a 'new' category you have a chance. Best of life to you and others, Dan


----------



## srobards

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Thanks Kim. You raise valid points, as I am dithering over the rushg to get it out close to the KS nominators vs the 'tidal' seasonal effects. Call me delusional, i want as much 'downhill' as possible, but believe you can overcome a lot of it with persistence! Thanks Dan


I'm not an expert, though I've always thought putting out a book in December would be tricky as many people have likely already decided how they are going to spend their money. I can see that January might be good for people who have vouchers for books, but again think many people have already spent their money. I see trad publishers do it, though they've normally mailed their catalogue a few months ahead.


----------



## Alan Felyk

I scheduled the official launch of _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ for January 1 with a price of $0.99. Right now the site is accepting pre-orders if anyone is interested in picking up a copy:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077VJGJCD

Given the number of folks who will be coming off KS campaigns and facing book launches, I thought I should share some of the issues I ran into setting it all up.

I haven't launched a book since 2012, and I was surprised that I was only able to choose TWO categories for the book. That may not matter to a lot of authors, but my book blends science fiction, romance, and humor. I was forced to drop one, so humor had to take a back seat for now.

I spent a lot of time using KDP Rocket to fine-tune my search keywords. Using that program is an eye-opener. For example, there's a massive difference in effectiveness between "romance science fiction" and "science fiction romance." The first represents less than 100 searches on Amazon each month even though 79,000 titles are attributed to that keyword phrase; the second one rings up 15,365 against 15,585 titles. That's right--almost one search per month per title.

Why? Probably because "romance science fiction" is a CATEGORY and readers find their books through category browsing, not keyword searching. So, I'm better off using it as a category and not using it as one of my valuable seven keyword phrases. If anybody's interested in KDP Rocket, check out the program at https://kdprocket.com/. It's $97 for a lifetime subscription.

I debated whether to go pre-order for a month. But I'm in the midst of developing a large-scale campaign to find book reviewers. For me, I need the credibility that the book actually exists and that it has a deadline of sorts for reviews. It would be helpful if Amazon allowed free book and countdown deals at the outset of KDP Select. So, I figured I would go with the lowest possible price and make no decision about the sale duration for at least a few weeks.

Uploading the manuscript and converting it Kindle format wasn't difficult. But the paperback cover ... Now there was a problem child. My cover was created to exact size specifications. But when I uploaded it, Kindle sifted the cover upward to accommodate the ISBN barcode on the back cover. In other words, the top two inches of the cover was gone and a white band accommodating the barcode ran across the front, spine, and back. Maybe there's an easy way to avoid that, but I wound up using Kindle's cover creator. It works fine, but DON'T DO ANY EXPERIMENTATION thinking you can undo it. For example, I uploaded an author photo just to see what it would like on the back cover. I didn't like it. But if there's a delete button, I never found it. I tried closing the program and reopening it, but the program never seems to forget. My workaround was to drag the photo off to the side, and I think it won't creep back into things. I guess we'll find out when I order the first copy to see for myself.

One more cover issue: I uploaded a 600 DPI file. The program converted it 297 DPI with an error message that 300 DPI and above works best. I ignored it. And I guess if the cover on book looks blurry, then blame me for thinking that 3 DPI shouldn't mean much.

Oh, yes, another piece of information to pass along. KS responded to my request to use a portion of the feedback on my sales page in the Editorial Review section. As I expected, they said no, and that KS feedback shouldn't be published in any form online. It sounded like they were going to include that in their rules. You can blame me for that when that happens, too.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Alan Felyk said:


> I scheduled the official launch of _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ for January 1 with a price of $0.99. Right now the site is accepting pre-orders if anyone is interested in picking up a copy:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077VJGJCD
> 
> Given the number of folks who will be coming off KS campaigns and facing book launches, I thought I should share some of the issues I ran into setting it all up.
> 
> I haven't launched a book since 2012, and I was surprised that I was only able to choose TWO categories for the book. That may not matter to a lot of authors, but my book blends science fiction, romance, and humor. I was forced to drop one, so humor had to take a back seat for now.
> 
> I spent a lot of time using KDP Rocket to fine-tune my search keywords. Using that program is an eye-opener. For example, there's a massive difference in effectiveness between "romance science fiction" and "science fiction romance." The first represents less than 100 searches on Amazon each month even though 79,000 titles are attributed to that keyword phrase; the second one rings up 15,365 against 15,585 titles. That's right--almost one search per month per title.
> 
> Why? Probably because "romance science fiction" is a CATEGORY and readers find their books through category browsing, not keyword searching. So, I'm better off using it as a category and not using it as one of my valuable seven keyword phrases. If anybody's interested in KDP Rocket, check out the program at https://kdprocket.com/. It's $97 for a lifetime subscription.
> 
> I debated whether to go pre-order for a month. But I'm in the midst of developing a large-scale campaign to find book reviewers. For me, I need the credibility that the book actually exists and that it has a deadline of sorts for reviews. It would be helpful if Amazon allowed free book and countdown deals at the outset of KDP Select. So, I figured I would go with the lowest possible price and make no decision about the sale duration for at least a few weeks.
> 
> Uploading the manuscript and converting it Kindle format wasn't difficult. But the paperback cover ... Now there was a problem child. My cover was created to exact size specifications. But when I uploaded it, Kindle sifted the cover upward to accommodate the ISBN barcode on the back cover. In other words, the top two inches of the cover was gone and a white band accommodating the barcode ran across the front, spine, and back. Maybe there's an easy way to avoid that, but I wound up using Kindle's cover creator. It works fine, but DON'T DO ANY EXPERIMENTATION thinking you can undo it. For example, I uploaded an author photo just to see what it would like on the back cover. I didn't like it. But if there's a delete button, I never found it. I tried closing the program and reopening it, but the program never seems to forget. My workaround was to drag the photo off to the side, and I think it won't creep back into things. I guess we'll find out when I order the first copy to see for myself.
> 
> One more cover issue: I uploaded a 600 DPI file. The program converted it 297 DPI with an error message that 300 DPI and above works best. I ignored it. And I guess if the cover on book looks blurry, then blame me for thinking that 3 DPI shouldn't mean much.
> 
> Oh, yes, another piece of information to pass along. KS responded to my request to use a portion of the feedback on my sales page in the Editorial Review section. As I expected, they said no, and that KS feedback shouldn't be published in any form online. It sounded like they were going to include that in their rules. You can blame me for that when that happens, too.


You ought to use "humor" for one of your keywords. The sea monkeys that swim within the Amazon algorithms will pick up on that and will make a fine and workable bumper-sticker out of your back-seat-humor. It might take a week or two to kick in, but it is a better use for your keywords than just trying to play with variations of your selected categories.

Just my two bits, less tax.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday.

Sorry about missing yesterday's list. I had a long evening shift and a road trip in the morning that just ate up my day. I've got the weekend off and I am REALLY looking forward to getting some writing done. I have maintained my 1000 words a day all week long, staying up past midnight last night to hit my personal quota for Friday. I'm hoping to bump it up from the 30000 word mark and move that manuscript a lot further over the weekend.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
5 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
5 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
7 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
8 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
12 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
12 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
12 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
14 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
14 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
19 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
21 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
21 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
26 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
26 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
27 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Heittwriter

Bill Hiatt said:


> There are some relatively low-cost alternatives that give good results. Readper (from author Jaxon Reed) is one. Ripley's Booklist (also from an author) is another if the book is YA or NA. Lincoln Cole, one of the active participants in this thread is a third option. All three produce a good bump, and all three are pretty cheap. Author Shout is a nice constant exposure throughout the campaign.
> 
> Advertising doesn't help with selection (because the stats don't matter), but the exposure during the campaign will help when the book is published. If Kindle Press picks it up, all the nominators get a free copy, which helps give the book a fast start and may produce some reviews. If you self publish, people who noticed your book during the campaign are a lot more likely to buy than the general public will be.
> 
> All of that said, if you have a good new release strategy that works for you, you may not need to work for extra Scout exposure.


Bill,

Thanks for the insightful reply. This is all new to me, so I'm learning as I go!

However, I am beginning to formulate a launch strategy for shortly after the campaign. I definitely don't want to lose hold of whatever momentum is built over the next month.


----------



## Heittwriter

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday.
> 
> Sorry about missing yesterday's list. I had a long evening shift and a road trip in the morning that just ate up my day. I've got the weekend off and I am REALLY looking forward to getting some writing done. I have maintained my 1000 words a day all week long, staying up past midnight last night to hit my personal quota for Friday. I'm hoping to bump it up from the 30000 word mark and move that manuscript a lot further over the weekend.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 5 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 5 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> 5 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
> 7 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 8 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
> 12 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 12 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 12 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 14 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 14 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 19 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 21 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 21 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 26 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 26 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
> 27 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks, Steve. Nominated both VayneLine and Mass Primary!


----------



## KitSarge

Well, I'm going for the dreaded mid-December launch (Dec 12). I put 355 up for pre-order for 99 cents as well here: https://www.amazon.com/355-Novel-Women-Washingtons-Spies-ebook/dp/B077VSSW61/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1512228609&sr=1-1

I've contacted a few promotional services, so we'll see where they go with it. I also sent out the ARC to the people who signed up for it through my thank-you email. I used KDP's new formatting tool here after a few false starts with headings on Word https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/G202131100 but LAO found it difficult. I like to use drop caps, and after I'd formatted all 54 chapters, found that the drop cap did not convert to the Mobi format no matter what I did. It started each chapter with a giant capital letter and then skipped a few lines to finish the word and chapter. I used Insta-freebie to get the book out to the ARC readers, so I had to go back and delete all of the drop caps for the Mobi document and then use Calibre to convert it. Uploading the word Doc onto KDP worked with the drop caps fine using their formatting, but I wouldn't recommend it if you need a Mobi format.

I have the cover ready for paperback via Createspace. I'm going to use just Word instead of InDesign this time, but am not exactly ready to dive back in to formatting hell yet.

Not to mention that I had all of this ready to go Thursday night (after the Mobi nightmare) and then my critique partner got back to me on the Prologue I added. I'd forgotten an "f" in off. Had to go back to multiple documents and fix it. Sigh.

Rachel, your launch sounds really exciting! Good luck, and good luck to Alan and the rest of the Jan launches!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Heittwriter said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks for the insightful reply. This is all new to me, so I'm learning as I go!
> 
> However, I am beginning to formulate a launch strategy for shortly after the campaign. I definitely don't want to lose hold of whatever momentum is built over the next month.


Good! Soon after the campaign closes is better than waiting under most circumstances.


----------



## Alan Felyk

Steve Vernon said:


> You ought to use "humor" for one of your keywords. The sea monkeys that swim within the Amazon algorithms will pick up on that and will make a fine and workable bumper-sticker out of your back-seat-humor. It might take a week or two to kick in, but it is a better use for your keywords than just trying to play with variations of your selected categories.
> 
> Just my two bits, less tax.


Definitely an excellent suggestion, Steve. I did, in fact, do that. I don't know how much category tweaking comes from AMS advertising keywords. The expert consensus is that we need to use at least 200 to 300 keywords of the 1,000 that allowed. That obviously will give me a lot of variations on humor and satire. I'll keep everybody posted if I see a change in browse categories in the coming weeks or months. My ad campaign still is pending review.


----------



## Jill James

Had space, so added two new nominations.
Kit, preordered your book. I so wanted it to win KS. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Arches

For those who like statistics, here are mine for the just-completed Forged in Fire campaign. I had 492 hours in hot and trending and 7,124 page views. I think that's about average, based on my vague recollection of others' stats. And 89% of my links came from Scout versus outside sources.

Julianne tried to explain what that meant once, but I have to admit it didn't stick. Self-pub is way too complicated for its own good. The bottom line, though, is that the folks on this thread are incredibly helpful and forthcoming in dealing with all the complexity. It makes participating fun whether the book gets picked or not. So I'll hang around whether my book is picked for Scout or not. Given how few stories get selected, I've begun working on my own launch campaign already.

As for promotion, I used Author Shout, Readper, and Lincoln Cole's service, and I'd recommend them all to everyone else. Scout ads are remarkably cheap compared to other ad options for self-pub.

With regard to the dreaded mid-December launch, my solution is to have a soft launch for book 1, Forged in Fire, and do a preorder for book 2, Infernal Justice at the same time. Book 2 will launch some time in early January. I'll notify my mailing list about publishing book 1 and run a few AMS ads, and that's it. Then I'll line up promos for a free book 1, to be effective at the time book 2 becomes available for full price. That approach has worked well for me in the past.

Lastly, I've got to find the waiting room. I hear its crowded and all the food is already gone. Oh well.


----------



## Alan Felyk

KitSarge said:


> Well, I'm going for the dreaded mid-December launch (Dec 12). I put 355 up for pre-order for 99 cents as well here: https://www.amazon.com/355-Novel-Women-Washingtons-Spies-ebook/dp/B077VSSW61/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1512228609&sr=1-1
> 
> I've contacted a few promotional services, so we'll see where they go with it. I also sent out the ARC to the people who signed up for it through my thank-you email. I used KDP's new formatting tool here after a few false starts with headings on Word https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/G202131100 but LAO found it difficult. I like to use drop caps, and after I'd formatted all 54 chapters, found that the drop cap did not convert to the Mobi format no matter what I did. It started each chapter with a giant capital letter and then skipped a few lines to finish the word and chapter. I used Insta-freebie to get the book out to the ARC readers, so I had to go back and delete all of the drop caps for the Mobi document and then use Calibre to convert it. Uploading the word Doc onto KDP worked with the drop caps fine using their formatting, but I wouldn't recommend it if you need a Mobi format.
> 
> I have the cover ready for paperback via Createspace. I'm going to use just Word instead of InDesign this time, but am not exactly ready to dive back in to formatting hell yet.
> 
> Not to mention that I had all of this ready to go Thursday night (after the Mobi nightmare) and then my critique partner got back to me on the Prologue I added. I'd forgotten an "f" in off. Had to go back to multiple documents and fix it. Sigh.
> 
> Rachel, your launch sounds really exciting! Good luck, and good luck to Alan and the rest of the Jan launches!


Thanks, Kit. Hope your launch goes well, too. Let me know when your book is ready to go. I can give you a plug (and everybody else on here) a plug on Twitter if it will help. My Twitter handle is @AlanFelyk. Original--I spent a lot of time coming up with it.


----------



## srobards

Heittwriter said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks for the insightful reply. This is all new to me, so I'm learning as I go!
> 
> However, I am beginning to formulate a launch strategy for shortly after the campaign. I definitely don't want to lose hold of whatever momentum is built over the next month.


I've only seen the pop up message which says they are giving feedback to all *shortlisted entries*.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

Alan Felyk said:


> I scheduled the official launch of _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ for January 1 with a price of $0.99. Right now the site is accepting pre-orders if anyone is interested in picking up a copy:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077VJGJCD
> 
> Given the number of folks who will be coming off KS campaigns and facing book launches, I thought I should share some of the issues I ran into setting it all up.
> 
> I haven't launched a book since 2012, and I was surprised that I was only able to choose TWO categories for the book. That may not matter to a lot of authors, but my book blends science fiction, romance, and humor. I was forced to drop one, so humor had to take a back seat for now.
> 
> I spent a lot of time using KDP Rocket to fine-tune my search keywords. Using that program is an eye-opener. For example, there's a massive difference in effectiveness between "romance science fiction" and "science fiction romance." The first represents less than 100 searches on Amazon each month even though 79,000 titles are attributed to that keyword phrase; the second one rings up 15,365 against 15,585 titles. That's right--almost one search per month per title.
> 
> Why? Probably because "romance science fiction" is a CATEGORY and readers find their books through category browsing, not keyword searching. So, I'm better off using it as a category and not using it as one of my valuable seven keyword phrases. If anybody's interested in KDP Rocket, check out the program at https://kdprocket.com/. It's $97 for a lifetime subscription.
> 
> I debated whether to go pre-order for a month. But I'm in the midst of developing a large-scale campaign to find book reviewers. For me, I need the credibility that the book actually exists and that it has a deadline of sorts for reviews. It would be helpful if Amazon allowed free book and countdown deals at the outset of KDP Select. So, I figured I would go with the lowest possible price and make no decision about the sale duration for at least a few weeks.
> 
> Uploading the manuscript and converting it Kindle format wasn't difficult. But the paperback cover ... Now there was a problem child. My cover was created to exact size specifications. But when I uploaded it, Kindle sifted the cover upward to accommodate the ISBN barcode on the back cover. In other words, the top two inches of the cover was gone and a white band accommodating the barcode ran across the front, spine, and back. Maybe there's an easy way to avoid that, but I wound up using Kindle's cover creator. It works fine, but DON'T DO ANY EXPERIMENTATION thinking you can undo it. For example, I uploaded an author photo just to see what it would like on the back cover. I didn't like it. But if there's a delete button, I never found it. I tried closing the program and reopening it, but the program never seems to forget. My workaround was to drag the photo off to the side, and I think it won't creep back into things. I guess we'll find out when I order the first copy to see for myself.
> 
> One more cover issue: I uploaded a 600 DPI file. The program converted it 297 DPI with an error message that 300 DPI and above works best. I ignored it. And I guess if the cover on book looks blurry, then blame me for thinking that 3 DPI shouldn't mean much.
> 
> Oh, yes, another piece of information to pass along. KS responded to my request to use a portion of the feedback on my sales page in the Editorial Review section. As I expected, they said no, and that KS feedback shouldn't be published in any form online. It sounded like they were going to include that in their rules. You can blame me for that when that happens, too.


Alan, if you are doing a paperback as well you will be able to choose another category. With my 1st book, From Within, I choose 2 categories for the kindle edition & selected a different one for my paperback. I've noticed when my kindle edition sells enough to get into Top 100 for the genre, sometimes it will happen in the category that was selected for my paperback even though I didn't sell any paperback copies during that time period. As long as the kindle & paperback editions are linked I think this will happen.


----------



## Heittwriter

srobards said:


> I've only seen the pop up message which says they are giving feedback to all *shortlisted entries*.


You're right-here's to hoping it gets shortlisted!


----------



## RalphWebster

Still trying to keep my head in the game.  One More Moon has 14 days to go.  I felt the excitement at the beginning.  Then, the nervousness set in.  Now I am resolved just to make it to the end.  I realize now that it is not about the number of votes - it is about how well the story is written and the audience that it may bring.

Thanks for the support system.  It is nice to have a place to go and see how others are handling this roller coaster!

Ralph


----------



## sskkoo1

Hey, guys, just wonder if anyone here can answer this question.

I'm not far from seeking beta readers for a few novels I've recently written. Is there a section on Kboards for posting, "Seeking Beta" that I have failed to find?


----------



## Used To Be BH

sskkoo1 said:


> Hey, guys, just wonder if anyone here can answer this question.
> 
> I'm not far from seeking beta readers for a few novels I've recently written. Is there a section on Kboards for posting, "Seeking Beta" that I have failed to find?


No, but if you search for beta readers in the forum, you will find some threads. Also check out the Yellow Pages for Author Services.


----------



## srobards

Heittwriter said:


> You're right-here's to hoping it gets shortlisted!


Yes. I see we are sitting side by side


----------



## srobards

What do readers do with the points gained? I had a look at their help pages but can't find a mention of points but see them under my profile for books I nominated.


----------



## Used To Be BH

srobards said:


> What do readers do with the points gained? I had a look at their help pages but can't find a mention of points but see them under my profile for books I nominated.


They get the honor of moving higher up on the Scout Leader Board. No, really, that's what they get--stop laughing!


----------



## srobards

Ah... interesting.


----------



## Steve Vernon

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> Alan, if you are doing a paperback as well you will be able to choose another category. With my 1st book, From Within, I choose 2 categories for the kindle edition & selected a different one for my paperback. I've noticed when my kindle edition sells enough to get into Top 100 for the genre, sometimes it will happen in the category that was selected for my paperback even though I didn't sell any paperback copies during that time period. As long as the kindle & paperback editions are linked I think this will happen.


Okay, so THAT is a great idea!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I am going to be writing.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
4 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
4 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
6 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
7 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
11 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
11 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
11 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
13 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
13 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
18 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
20 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
20 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
25 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
25 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
26 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## rickpost

RalphWebster said:


> Still trying to keep my head in the game. One More Moon has 14 days to go. I felt the excitement at the beginning. Then, the nervousness set in. Now I am resolved just to make it to the end. I realize now that it is not about the number of votes - it is about how well the story is written and the audience that it may bring.
> 
> Thanks for the support system. It is nice to have a place to go and see how others are handling this roller coaster!
> 
> Ralph


I also appreciate the support system here. My book, Spark 211, is set to end the same day as yours.

My plan for the last week is to go on vacation out of the country. Hopefully, I can enjoy my vacation and not obsess about the campaign.


----------



## KitSarge

Jill James said:


> Kit, preordered your book. I so wanted it to win KS. Can't wait to read it.


Thanks Jill! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KitSarge

Alan Felyk said:


> Thanks, Kit. Hope your launch goes well, too. Let me know when your book is ready to go. I can give you a plug (and everybody else on here) a plug on Twitter if it will help. My Twitter handle is @AlanFelyk. Original--I spent a lot of time coming up with it.


LOL your handle. Thanks Alan, I'll let you know. I'll return the favor, but my following is pretty minuscule.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Hey guys! So I mentioned earlier about my Facebook launch party and I’m looking to feature guest posts from other authors. I have four slots left, so let me know if you’re interested and I’ll let you know more details! 


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

RachelWollaston said:


> Hey guys! So I mentioned earlier about my Facebook launch party and I'm looking to feature guest posts from other authors. I have four slots left, so let me know if you're interested and I'll let you know more details!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Ps, probably should mention, because my book is fantasy, it'll help if that's the genre you write it, too 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello All,

I want to share the general comments received from the editorial feedback on Vanished. 

Thank you for submitting your novel Vanished to Kindle Scout. We have reviewed the book and have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to take this opportunity to provide you with some feedback, which we hope you’ll find useful and encouraging:

General comments:

Having also read The Final Enemy, which I felt started too slow, I was delighted to see this well-plotted, faster-paced novel from you. I also wanted to compliment you on the subplot about Luca’s cancer, which I thought made a good counterpoint to the main plot. I feel that you’re on the right track with this novel, but I’d really like to see you work on making the dialogue sound more period-appropriate, and I’d like to see the denouement extended. I also make some recommendations below about clarifying some of the descriptive prose.

Having received the above (with detail of examples ie replacing 'heck' or 'darn' I made  most of the changes and extended the denouement.  Interestingly, the editor said I had a real talent for noir style, and should consider setting a book in that era.  Best to all, Dan


----------



## Alan Felyk

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> Alan, if you are doing a paperback as well you will be able to choose another category. With my 1st book, From Within, I choose 2 categories for the kindle edition & selected a different one for my paperback. I've noticed when my kindle edition sells enough to get into Top 100 for the genre, sometimes it will happen in the category that was selected for my paperback even though I didn't sell any paperback copies during that time period. As long as the kindle & paperback editions are linked I think this will happen.


Thanks a great suggestion, especially since I went with Kindle for paperback publishing as well. The category rankings should intersect, and maybe I can see all three of mine show up eventually.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to share the general comments received from the editorial feedback on Vanished.
> 
> Thank you for submitting your novel Vanished to Kindle Scout. We have reviewed the book and have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to take this opportunity to provide you with some feedback, which we hope you'll find useful and encouraging:
> 
> General comments:
> 
> Having also read The Final Enemy, which I felt started too slow, I was delighted to see this well-plotted, faster-paced novel from you. I also wanted to compliment you on the subplot about Luca's cancer, which I thought made a good counterpoint to the main plot. I feel that you're on the right track with this novel, but I'd really like to see you work on making the dialogue sound more period-appropriate, and I'd like to see the denouement extended. I also make some recommendations below about clarifying some of the descriptive prose.
> 
> Having received the above (with detail of examples ie replacing 'heck' or 'darn' I made most of the changes and extended the denouement. Interestingly, the editor said I had a real talent for noir style, and should consider setting a book in that era. Best to all, Dan


Thanks for sharing!

(My editor is always on my case about starting too slowly.)


----------



## Decon

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to share the general comments received from the editorial feedback on Vanished.
> 
> Thank you for submitting your novel Vanished to Kindle Scout. We have reviewed the book and have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to take this opportunity to provide you with some feedback, which we hope you'll find useful and encouraging:
> 
> General comments:
> 
> Having also read The Final Enemy, which I felt started too slow, I was delighted to see this well-plotted, faster-paced novel from you. I also wanted to compliment you on the subplot about Luca's cancer, which I thought made a good counterpoint to the main plot. I feel that you're on the right track with this novel, but I'd really like to see you work on making the dialogue sound more period-appropriate, and I'd like to see the denouement extended. I also make some recommendations below about clarifying some of the descriptive prose.
> 
> Having received the above (with detail of examples ie replacing 'heck' or 'darn' I made most of the changes and extended the denouement. Interestingly, the editor said I had a real talent for noir style, and should consider setting a book in that era. Best to all, Dan


Great feedback and worth its weight in gold.

For the first time I'm using a development editor for my new work in progress which doesn't cover grammar or punctuation, but the sort of things the KS editors talk about in their reviews. Though paying for it, I reckon it's more in depth than an overview feedback from the KS editor in relation to realistic dialogue, character and plot development and pacing. I've only had my first draft chapter done as a trial, and to be honest I thought they'd be hard pressed to critique it or to offer suggestions. How wrong I was. The overall summary on the 1st chapter and individual notations on individual paragraphs,relating to character, pacing, and style etc was very thorough and after making amendments the chapter is 100% better, especially by taking the character from 2D to 3D.

I'm lucky to have found someone who will work with me an act at a time over three acts for the full book, as they only usually do full manuscripts, otherwise I couldn't afford it in addition to a line edit, but it is something I have always wanted to do, besides a line edit.

There's still no guarantee the KS would consider it for publication if I enter it when complete as each induividual has their own viewpont on literature of whatever genre, but I think it will be worth it in the longrun.


----------



## Alliescribbler

A full fourteen days after my campaign ended and a fortnight of languishing in the waiting room, I heard that my book has not been accepted. You can imagine how hopeful I was getting as each day passed and there was no news! I haven't had any feedback yet, so I don't know why my book didn't make the cut.
Anyway, I am out of here. Thank you for your company and helpful advice.
Tall Chimneys will be launched on 12th December.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I am heading off for a full day shift as a cubicle dust monkey. I've got 34500 words under my belt as of last night and I intend to break the 35000 word mark tonight.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
3 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
3 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
5 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
6 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
10 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
10 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
10 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
12 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
12 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
17 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
19 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
19 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
24 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
24 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
24 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
25 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Decon said:


> Great feedback and worth its weight in gold.
> 
> For the first time I'm using a development editor for my new work in progress which doesn't cover grammar or punctuation, but the sort of things the KS editors talk about in their reviews. Though paying for it, I reckon it's more in depth than an overview feedback from the KS editor in relation to realistic dialogue, character and plot development and pacing. I've only had my first draft chapter done as a trial, and to be honest I thought they'd be hard pressed to critique it or to offer suggestions. How wrong I was. The overall summary on the 1st chapter and individual notations on individual paragraphs,relating to character, pacing, and style etc was very thorough and after making amendments the chapter is 100% better, especially by taking the character from 2D to 3D.
> 
> I'm lucky to have found someone who will work with me an act at a time over three acts for the full book, as they only usually do full manuscripts, otherwise I couldn't afford it in addition to a line edit, but it is something I have always wanted to do, besides a line edit.
> 
> There's still no guarantee the KS would consider it for publication if I enter it when complete as each induividual has their own viewpont on literature of whatever genre, but I think it will be worth it in the longrun.


I have used an editor who provides developmental suggestions for past couple of books, I am surprised that KS had lingo issues but not him. ALL professional advise is valuable, whether heeded or not!


----------



## KitSarge

Alliescribbler said:


> A full fourteen days after my campaign ended and a fortnight of languishing in the waiting room, I heard that my book has not been accepted. You can imagine how hopeful I was getting as each day passed and there was no news! I haven't had any feedback yet, so I don't know why my book didn't make the cut.
> Anyway, I am out of here. Thank you for your company and helpful advice.
> Tall Chimneys will be launched on 12th December.


I'm sorry to hear that, especially that you had to wait so long. I'm sure you will get feedback.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Great feedback and worth its weight in gold.
> 
> For the first time I'm using a development editor for my new work in progress which doesn't cover grammar or punctuation, but the sort of things the KS editors talk about in their reviews. Though paying for it, I reckon it's more in depth than an overview feedback from the KS editor in relation to realistic dialogue, character and plot development and pacing. I've only had my first draft chapter done as a trial, and to be honest I thought they'd be hard pressed to critique it or to offer suggestions. How wrong I was. The overall summary on the 1st chapter and individual notations on individual paragraphs,relating to character, pacing, and style etc was very thorough and after making amendments the chapter is 100% better, especially by taking the character from 2D to 3D.
> 
> I'm lucky to have found someone who will work with me an act at a time over three acts for the full book, as they only usually do full manuscripts, otherwise I couldn't afford it in addition to a line edit, but it is something I have always wanted to do, besides a line edit.
> 
> There's still no guarantee the KS would consider it for publication if I enter it when complete as each induividual has their own viewpont on literature of whatever genre, but I think it will be worth it in the longrun.


My experience is similar to yours. Although I don't always agree with my editor, on balance his suggestions always make the book better. Frequently, he catches things I wouldn't have thought about.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Decon said:


> Great feedback and worth its weight in gold.
> 
> For the first time I'm using a development editor for my new work in progress which doesn't cover grammar or punctuation, but the sort of things the KS editors talk about in their reviews. Though paying for it, I reckon it's more in depth than an overview feedback from the KS editor in relation to realistic dialogue, character and plot development and pacing. I've only had my first draft chapter done as a trial, and to be honest I thought they'd be hard pressed to critique it or to offer suggestions. How wrong I was. The overall summary on the 1st chapter and individual notations on individual paragraphs,relating to character, pacing, and style etc was very thorough and after making amendments the chapter is 100% better, especially by taking the character from 2D to 3D.
> 
> I'm lucky to have found someone who will work with me an act at a time over three acts for the full book, as they only usually do full manuscripts, otherwise I couldn't afford it in addition to a line edit, but it is something I have always wanted to do, besides a line edit.
> 
> There's still no guarantee the KS would consider it for publication if I enter it when complete as each induividual has their own viewpont on literature of whatever genre, but I think it will be worth it in the longrun.


I'll be curious to see how you find the developmental edit overall. I have done partial edits like that, but never taken a full plunge for the cost.


----------



## Kimjwest

BrianDelaneyBooks.com said:


> Alan, if you are doing a paperback as well you will be able to choose another category. With my 1st book, From Within, I choose 2 categories for the kindle edition & selected a different one for my paperback. I've noticed when my kindle edition sells enough to get into Top 100 for the genre, sometimes it will happen in the category that was selected for my paperback even though I didn't sell any paperback copies during that time period. As long as the kindle & paperback editions are linked I think this will happen.


This is really useful information. Will try this; thanks for the tip
Kim


----------



## Decon

lincolnjcole said:


> I'll be curious to see how you find the developmental edit overall. I have done partial edits like that, but never taken a full plunge for the cost.


I'll report back when eventually all the book is done.


----------



## Kimjwest

lincolnjcole said:


> I'll be curious to see how you find the developmental edit overall. I have done partial edits like that, but never taken a full plunge for the cost.


Would love to do this someday.. It's hard to critique one's own work.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> Would love to do this someday.. It's hard to critique one's own work.


Having a different perspective can be invaluable. That doesn't mean an editor or beta reader is always right; there is a subjective element in evaluating a book. I found, though, that even when I disagree with a specific observation, it can still force me to think through from I'm doing.


----------



## srobards

I find beta readers invaluable. I have a bit of a rule that if two people are bothered by the same thing, or one confirms my gut, they are likely right and I normally change it or delete it.


----------



## [email protected]

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday morning. I've got a short evening shift today and aim to get some writing done throughout the morning.
> Now, let's get to the list, shall we?
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> Updated List
> 3 days left  Matters of the Heart by Ben Muse
> 3 days left  The Happy Hammock by Kathrin Lake
> 
> Hi Steve Vernon and company, including Ben Muse
> Just wanted to tell you I finally, finally got my ebook version of The Happy Hammock out (after it was not accepted) and wanted to thank you again. Kindle Scout just put out the reminders and I don't know what the stats are on pushing the notify buttons two months later but I actually rewrote parts of the book based on feedback, and struggled with reformatting from the print version.
> Ben Muse who had Matters of the Heart campaigning at the same time as me--we both didn't get a KS contract--put his ebook out immediately and I imagine he, and pretty much anyone, did a better job at promoting. I am a new to promoting aggressively but am enjoying learning. Anywhoo would love to send you and Ben who I learned a lot from, a free copy of the ebook as thank you.
> Does anyone have any idea how much you can lose a nominator by waiting too long to having KS inform them your book is out? And how long is too long?
> Also Steve if you need content for your blog, I do posts for writers and storytellers as well. I just did one you may want to use for content. https://kathrinlake.wordpress.com/2017/12/03/ten-ways-to-grow-your-writing/
> Any faux pas I do please feel free to straighten me out as a newbie to KS and Kboards. Thanks!
> Kathrin Lake


----------



## Heittwriter

Well, after nearly 90 straight hours of Hot & Trending, it looks like _Lost in Atlantis_ dropped off the list.

I'm really wanting to make it through the campaign without paying for advertising and etc.-I'm using free social media and word-of-mouth now (along with creating bookmarks). 

Bill-I'm hoping you're right about the statistics when it comes to being chosen. Your sentiment (along with everyone else's) on how the stats don't hold much weight is what's keeping me from shelling out the dough.

And Kindle Scout finally fixed the link! Here's the updated link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3A63H39BRVO9M (Before it was showing throughout Facebook as "Not Found")


----------



## VayneLine

Well guys only a few days left for me.  I was on the hot list for a few days which was nice, but it was a good experience if nothing else.  Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Heittwriter

I've got you covered with a nomination for _VayneLine_!


----------



## RachelWollaston

I know I wasn’t the only one wondering, so I’ll share this—I emailed Scout recently asking if the tell-your-scouts tool was available for books that are for pre-order, and they replied to say it isn’t. A bit of a bummer for me, because my book doesn’t release until the end of the month—far enough away that many of my scouters will probably have forgotten their nomination. Ah, well. Win some, lose some.


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> I know I wasn't the only one wondering, so I'll share this-I emailed Scout recently asking if the tell-your-scouts tool was available for books that are for pre-order, and they replied to say it isn't. A bit of a bummer for me, because my book doesn't release until the end of the month-far enough away that many of my scouters will probably have forgotten their nomination. Ah, well. Win some, lose some.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


And yet I just got an email for a Scout reject release--that turned out to be a preorder. What I'm guessing is that the person just asked Amazon to notify without asking the question. I'm not being critical of the author; the question isn't necessarily one everyone would think to ask. I guess Amazon doesn't check if someone asks for the notification to go out. Either that, or we could add that to the pile of glitches.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Heittwriter said:


> Bill-I'm hoping you're right about the statistics when it comes to being chosen. Your sentiment (along with everyone else's) on how the stats don't hold much weight is what's keeping me from shelling out the dough.


There are too many examples for the stats to be the decisive factor. They may be consulted in borderline cases. Otherwise, I would bet they don't make a difference in selection.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
2 days left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
2 days left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
4 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
5 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
9 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
9 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
9 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
11 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
11 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
16 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
18 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
18 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
23 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
23 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
23 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
24 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## rickpost

WasAnn said:


> A developmental edit is really a gold mine. It allows that objectivity to shine. We, the authors, can't possibly achieve true objectivity. It can be pricey, but I like a deep edit like that. Do I take all the advice? Nope, but I pay attention to it. It's worth it.


Speaking of edits, the Scout requirements state that all submissions must be professionally edited. Obviously, some are skirting that rule. I know that edits are very expensive and that expense might not be recouped if the book doesn't do very well, but for the sake of the reputation of self-published books, editing is necessary. I was dismayed to find grammatical errors, spelling errors, and punctuation errors in Scout excerpts.

There have to be some affordable alternatives out there for self-published books. I work shopped mine at scribophile, a great resource. I've struggled to find beta readers. I've struggled to find affordable (and reputable) editors. I'm sure there's a thread out there somewhere on what others have done.

Having said this, I hope nobody finds errors in mine.


----------



## Decon

WasAnn said:


> A developmental edit is really a gold mine. It allows that objectivity to shine. We, the authors, can't possibly achieve true objectivity. It can be pricey, but I like a deep edit like that. Do I take all the advice? Nope, but I pay attention to it. It's worth it.


For those who don't know what a development edit is, a development edit in my mind tells you why you would be rejected based on the craft and not the grammar. It is better if the development editor has been employed in such a capacity by publishers, or literary agents to evaluate manuscripts.

It's not that they work as a ghost writer, rather they push you to greater heights in your own crafting of the story and characters. It still doesn't give you auto acceptance, or guarantee a bestseller, but it will make your story shine and give you something to be proud of.

It is very pricey,and not many editors offer the standalone service. The ones that do charge a fortune, and so most of us go by instinct, some by experience, having decided it's not cost effective and jump straight to a line edit. However, of late I have come across more editors adding this to their services, with the odd ones breaking into the market who have previously worked with publishers/agents, and offering reasonable prices to get started. That's the only reason I'm giving it a try.

One thing is not to confuse a development edit with a line edit for grammar and punctuation, where the line editor will pull you up on the odd transition problem, or maybe something that needs fact checking, or sees an obvious plot hole etc. It is great when they do that in with their line edit, but it is still not a full blown development edit.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> For those who don't know what a development edit is, a development edit in my mind tells you why you would be rejected based on the craft and not the grammar. It is better if the development editor has been employed in such a capacity by publishers, or literary agents to evaluate manuscripts.
> 
> It's not that they work as a ghost writer, rather they push you to greater heights in your own crafting of the story and characters. It still doesn't give you auto acceptance, or guarantee a bestseller, but it will make your story shine and give you something to be proud of.
> 
> It is very pricey,and not many editors offer the standalone service. The ones that do charge a fortune, and so most of us go by instinct, some by experience, having decided it's not cost effective and jump straight to a line edit. However, of late I have come across more editors adding this to their services, with the odd ones breaking into the market who have previously worked with publishers/agents, and offering reasonable prices to get started. That's the only reason I'm giving it a try.
> 
> One thing is not to confuse a development edit with a line edit for grammar and punctuation, where the line editor will pull you up on the odd transition problem, or maybe something that needs fact checking, or sees an obvious plot hole etc. It is great when they do that in with their line edit, but it is still not a full blown development edit.


I've seen the terms used somewhat differently. I'm not trying to be nitpicky, but there might be some value in having a common vocabulary for things like this to avoid confusion. Here's what I've heard:

Copy edit (what KS requires as a _minimum_) is pretty much your basic proofreading, maybe a little beyond.
Line edit addresses issues like style, continuity, etc.
Developmental edit addresses major issues of plot.

*Createspace (which interestingly no longer offers developmental edits) describes the two types this way.
* (I took out some of the extra spaces.)

_Copy Editing_

A professional editor will use The Chicago Manual of Style, 16th edition, the preferred style guide in the book publishing industry, and the Merriam-Webster dictionary while editing your manuscript.
The editor will review your manuscript using the Microsoft Word Track Changes feature and provide a line edit that corrects typos and ensures consistency in:

Grammar
Punctuation
Spelling

_Line Editing_

A professional editor will use The Chicago Manual of Style, 16th edition, the preferred style guide in the book publishing industry, and the Merriam-Webster dictionary while editing your manuscript.
The editor will review your manuscript using the Microsoft Word Track Changes feature and provide recommendations on elements such as:
Structure
Plot flow
Characterization
Tone
The editor will also review for consistency in:
Grammar
Spelling
Punctuation
In addition, an editor will provide an Editorial Letter explaining the suggested changes made in the manuscript.

*Here's how my editor defines the terms.
*
Proofreading/Copy Editing

You want a thorough examination of your manuscript to correct typos, ensure grammatical correctness and find any confusing constructions. You want it publication-ready right now. Up to three rounds of proofreading are included at no extra cost. This includes light line editing.

Line Editing

You want active rewriting of your prose for better flow and clarity, while keeping your voice. The proofreading is included. You will receive a publication-ready manuscript at the end of this process. Up to five rounds of line editing and proofreading are included at no extra cost.

Developmental Editing

You need help taking your story idea from an early stage to a complete plan or finished manuscript, with an interesting, well-structured plot....Let's talk about your project and see how I can help you. 
The Developmental Edit is where I become an active partner in shaping your story from a relatively early stage.

In other words, what you're describing as a developmental edit sounds like what others describe as a line edit. (Admittedly, the names aren't very indicative of what the process actually includes.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

rickpost said:


> Speaking of edits, the Scout requirements state that all submissions must be professionally edited. Obviously, some are skirting that rule. I know that edits are very expensive and that expense might not be recouped if the book doesn't do very well, but for the sake of the reputation of self-published books, editing is necessary. I was dismayed to find grammatical errors, spelling errors, and punctuation errors in Scout excerpts.
> 
> There have to be some affordable alternatives out there for self-published books. I work shopped mine at scribophile, a great resource. I've struggled to find beta readers. I've struggled to find affordable (and reputable) editors. I'm sure there's a thread out there somewhere on what others have done.
> 
> Having said this, I hope nobody finds errors in mine.


A lot of people are trying to self publish on extremely limited budgets, so while I agree that in an ideal world, everyone would get professional editing, I'm sympathetic to people who can't afford it.

Scribophile sounds like a great suggestion. I was a little put off by the fact that I couldn't see the difference between free and premium services without creating an account, but it does look as it it offers at least some support for no charge.


----------



## rickpost

Bill Hiatt said:


> A lot of people are trying to self publish on extremely limited budgets, so while I agree that in an ideal world, everyone would get professional editing, I'm sympathetic to people who can't afford it.
> 
> Scribophile sounds like a great suggestion. I was a little put off by the fact that I couldn't see the difference between free and premium services without creating an account, but it does look as it it offers at least some support for no charge.


I did upgrade to a paid account on Scribophile, mostly to support the site. The feedback I received there was well worth the $65/year.

You have to critique other works before you earn enough "Karma" points to submit your work (up to 3000 words) for critique. You will get three critiques of that work. For me, it averages about four critiques of other works before I earn enough points for a critique of my work.

When I put up my first chapter for critique, I was amazed by the thoroughness, depth, and insight of the critiques. I showed them to my wife, who had read my manuscript and given me her thoughts. She said, "Wow, who are these people?"

At 3000 words at a time, it is difficult to work shop and entire novel. I put up some chapters that I knew needed some work. I was able to use the feedback on those chapters to make the rest of the manuscript better.

In addition to the critiques, there are useful articles and forums for all sorts of things, including self-publishing, and finding an agent.


----------



## Used To Be BH

So here I am at day 11 in the waiting room.

I'm now the living embodiment of the old expression about the grass being greener on the other side. I was upset that my first try got rejected so fast. Now I'm fidgety because I'm still waiting, as are the other two people who ended the same day. (It looks as if there are several others waiting as well.)

We all know how long you wait means absolutely nothing. People have gotten accepted or rejected after waits of various lengths.

I did have one positive thought: maybe the waits have been longer recently because of the editors writing feedback. If the process is slower because of that, it's well worth it.

What often happens is that a whole bunch of people hear on the same day, so I wouldn't be surprised if a whole lot of our heads rolled at once.


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> So here I am at day 11 in the waiting room.
> 
> I'm now the living embodiment of the old expression about the grass being greener on the other side. I was upset that my first try got rejected so fast. Now I'm fidgety because I'm still waiting, as are the other two people who ended the same day. (It looks as if there are several others waiting as well.)
> 
> We all know how long you wait means absolutely nothing. People have gotten accepted or rejected after waits of various lengths.
> 
> I did have one positive thought: maybe the waits have been longer recently because of the editors writing feedback. If the process is slower because of that, it's well worth it.
> 
> What often happens is that a whole bunch of people hear on the same day, so I wouldn't be surprised if a whole lot of our heads rolled at once.


The waiting room is crowded. I imagine it's going to be like the French Revolution. Once they start lopping heads off, they won't be able to stop themselves. I hear it only hurts for an instant! At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## Alan Felyk

I was just asked what it's like to market an indie book ...

I said it feels like the Internet's version of leaving a pee-soaked sofa on the curb and trying to figure out what kind of "free" sign will entice someone to toss it onto a pickup truck and drive away.

My thought for the day.


----------



## KitSarge

Arches said:


> I hear it only hurts for an instant! At least that's what I tell myself.


It stings temporarily, but then its time to plan your launch! Good luck to those in the waiting room!

Update: I'm launching Dec 12th, and currently stacking whatever promos I can get with no reviews for next week. I'll update you on how it goes.


----------



## Used To Be BH

rickpost said:


> I did upgrade to a paid account on Scribophile, mostly to support the site. The feedback I received there was well worth the $65/year.
> 
> You have to critique other works before you earn enough "Karma" points to submit your work (up to 3000 words) for critique. You will get three critiques of that work. For me, it averages about four critiques of other works before I earn enough points for a critique of my work.
> 
> When I put up my first chapter for critique, I was amazed by the thoroughness, depth, and insight of the critiques. I showed them to my wife, who had read my manuscript and given me her thoughts. She said, "Wow, who are these people?"
> 
> At 3000 words at a time, it is difficult to work shop and entire novel. I put up some chapters that I knew needed some work. I was able to use the feedback on those chapters to make the rest of the manuscript better.
> 
> In addition to the critiques, there are useful articles and forums for all sorts of things, including self-publishing, and finding an agent.


Thanks for the information. It sounds great for someone who needs to test the waters and see if he or she is going in the right direction. Because it would be difficult to put a whole novel out there, just as you say, it isn't really a free substitute for hiring an editor. Unfortunately, there really isn't one, but someone who can't afford an editor should definitely avail himself or herself of resources like these.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've seen the terms used somewhat differently. I'm not trying to be nitpicky, but there might be some value in having a common vocabulary for things like this to avoid confusion. Here's what I've heard:
> 
> Copy edit (what KS requires as a _minimum_) is pretty much your basic proofreading, maybe a little beyond.
> Line edit addresses issues like style, continuity, etc.
> Developmental edit addresses major issues of plot.
> 
> *Createspace (which interestingly no longer offers developmental edits) describes the two types this way.
> * (I took out some of the extra spaces.)
> 
> _Copy Editing_
> 
> A professional editor will use The Chicago Manual of Style, 16th edition, the preferred style guide in the book publishing industry, and the Merriam-Webster dictionary while editing your manuscript.
> The editor will review your manuscript using the Microsoft Word Track Changes feature and provide a line edit that corrects typos and ensures consistency in:
> 
> Grammar
> Punctuation
> Spelling
> 
> _Line Editing_
> 
> A professional editor will use The Chicago Manual of Style, 16th edition, the preferred style guide in the book publishing industry, and the Merriam-Webster dictionary while editing your manuscript.
> The editor will review your manuscript using the Microsoft Word Track Changes feature and provide recommendations on elements such as:
> Structure
> Plot flow
> Characterization
> Tone
> The editor will also review for consistency in:
> Grammar
> Spelling
> Punctuation
> In addition, an editor will provide an Editorial Letter explaining the suggested changes made in the manuscript.
> 
> *Here's how my editor defines the terms.
> *
> Proofreading/Copy Editing
> 
> You want a thorough examination of your manuscript to correct typos, ensure grammatical correctness and find any confusing constructions. You want it publication-ready right now. Up to three rounds of proofreading are included at no extra cost. This includes light line editing.
> 
> Line Editing
> 
> You want active rewriting of your prose for better flow and clarity, while keeping your voice. The proofreading is included. You will receive a publication-ready manuscript at the end of this process. Up to five rounds of line editing and proofreading are included at no extra cost.
> 
> Developmental Editing
> 
> You need help taking your story idea from an early stage to a complete plan or finished manuscript, with an interesting, well-structured plot....Let's talk about your project and see how I can help you.
> The Developmental Edit is where I become an active partner in shaping your story from a relatively early stage.
> 
> In other words, what you're describing as a developmental edit sounds like what others describe as a line edit. (Admittedly, the names aren't very indicative of what the process actually includes.)


You could be right about the line edit which I should have called a copy edit. Seems the line edit falls between the two from what you say. I can assure you that what I am having done is a development edit of the MS, which does not include grammar, punctuation, or a read through proofread.

I have had what your editor calls a line edit, but found the development side to be somewhat lacking in the same depth as to what I have had back from my development editor so far, with the line editor I previously used having an emphasis on punctuation and grammar.

I found this on the net which excludes the line edit.

"There are two kinds of editing in this world: copy editing and developmental editing (the kind that most people don't talk about). For the copy editor, the mechanics of punctuation, grammar, and spelling are what matter - and any writer worth their salt knows those are key to a final draft.

For the developmental editor, however, it's the mechanics of the book as a whole that matter. And overlooking those can have far - reaching consequences."

Yes you can use the term development edit to have the editor work with you from start to finish as a "mentor", but in the main it is better described for an overview of the progress of full manuscripts.


----------



## rikatz

Well, another noble failure. The Game Players of Meridien (cover below) has been rejected by Kindle Scout. However, it spent 97 hours in Hot and Trending and got 2700 views. It will be published on December 16, 2017 and is now available for pre-order. Onward! Hopefully, upward...


----------



## RachelWollaston

It is Stress Central over here, let me tell you. I have four big university assessments due in within the next month and Feathered launches slap bang in the middle of it all. Talk about bad timing!! On top of that, there is also Christmas and my part time job to worry about and—oh yeah—the fact that I actually need to fit sleep into my schedule somewhere (it's currently 1:30am here and I have to be up early for lectures tomorrow). No wonder my mental health's been all over the place!
Anyways, good luck to all those in the waiting room. I'm doing my best to keep my nomination slots filled . . . you know, when I actually have time to do so.


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## SJFarrier

Alan Felyk said:


> I was just asked what it's like to market an indie book ...
> 
> I said it feels like the Internet's version of leaving a pee-soaked sofa on the curb and trying to figure out what kind of "free" sign will entice someone to toss it onto a pickup truck and drive away.
> 
> My thought for the day.


This is quite a thought! I can see why you write  You have a way with words.

I'm obviously not much of a "speaker" here, but I'm very much enjoying reading all these posts. I'm a newbie in the self-pub world and I'm learning a lot.

And I'm just over a week until my campaign wraps up. I had thought my plan B was to self publish quickly, but now I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better to retool my efforts. Based on the kind of feedback I see they're giving, it's made me see some structural weaknesses in my story that hadn't struck me as fatal flaws before. I like my book, am very proud of it in fact, but to the degree I can be objective about it, some deeper revisions probably would help it.


----------



## SA Krishnan

Short stories to make you laugh, short stories to make you cry.
And sometimes make you think.
A collection of stories from people you meet in all walks of life&#8230; their lives, their point of view&#8230;

This is a collection of short stories written during the Nanowrimo 2017.

If you like the preview of the story - "Hold It Write There', please vote for it to get published at Amazon Kindle.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/37W3PU7D9LW5M/preview

Thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
1 day left  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
1 day left  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
3 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
4 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
8 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
8 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
8 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
10 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
10 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
15 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
17 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
17 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
22 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
22 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
22 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
23 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
24 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## RalphWebster

First - to all of you who learn their fate within the next several days, good luck!  And, for those just beginning the process, welcome.  There are two of us with 10 days to go.  I can only speak for myself but, as a newbie, I have found it quite the experience.  Mostly, I have learned that I am not very good at waiting!  With no idea as to what fate will bring I have spent my time trying to figure out what will be next in terms of the book - ebook, softcover, and, perhaps, audio (this was done for the first book - really hard to get noticed.)  After close to 200 hours on the H&T list I now realize that my book has been "considered" by most who will consider.  Now the numbers have become a trickle, and. realistically, there is little I can do to change that - and, I have become convinced that trying to increase the numbers at this point may have little to do with the final decision.  I did make one decision and listed the book on NetGalley.  I figured that whatever the outcome, this will contribute.  And, to be perfectly honest, I am anxious to get reviews (my team(?) of internal reviewers were all satisfied with the result - particularly when I made the changes they suggested.)  Now I want to hear what others think.  I hope that NetGalley reviewers will satisfy that need.  I am also working on lining up book club dates for next spring.  That really helped my first book get into circulation and gave me the feedback that satisfied my ego a bit.  Now I am looking for suggestions on how to get the book more noticed by reviewers on NetGalley.  Anyone with that experience that they wish to share?

Most good luck to all.  I tend to remain pretty quiet here but very much appreciate knowing that there are others sharing the same boat!!!

Ralph


----------



## Used To Be BH

rikatz said:


> Well, another noble failure. The Game Players of Meridien (cover below) has been rejected by Kindle Scout. However, it spent 97 hours in Hot and Trending and got 2700 views. It will be published on December 16, 2017 and is now available for pre-order. Onward! Hopefully, upward...


Good luck! I preordered as soon as I got the email saying the book was available.


----------



## Used To Be BH

As many of you probably already know, _Haunted by the Devil_ was not selected. For those of you interested in the process, this is another example that would suggest they have little to no effect. 701 hours (98% of the time) in Hot and Trending and 10,414 views would surely have gotten the book selected if that were what mattered.

That said, I'm glad Scout isn't just a popularity contest. The whole program has more credibility if it isn't, and the whole thing would fall victim to click farms if it was. I know what we're doing is recruiting more people for the Amazon ecosystem, but I'm OK with that. That helps everyone get more exposure for their new releases.

Thanks to all of you for your wisdom and support. I'll let you know when the book is available. Right now I'm waiting to see if I get editorial feedback from Scout, and I already have a final proofread from my own editor to go over, so it may be a few days. Since it's already December 6, I'm thinking about releasing right after Christmas. I don't like to wait that long, but I'm worried releasing in the shadow of Christmas isn't a good idea, either.

Two of the three of us who released on November 24 have been rejected, both on the same day. Carey Lewis, whose campaign also finished on that day, is still in review. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Good luck to him and to all the others in the waiting room.

Sadly, today may be a wasted day in terms of writing. My electric company is having a planned outage to update their equipment in the area, so I could be without power most of the day. Sigh!


----------



## Heittwriter

Bill Hiatt said:


> As many of you probably already know, _Haunted by the Devil_ was not selected. For those of you interested in the process, this is another example that would suggest they have little to no effect. 701 hours (98% of the time) in Hot and Trending and 10,414 views would surely have gotten the book selected if that were what mattered.
> 
> That said, I'm glad Scout isn't just a popularity contest. The whole program has more credibility if it isn't, and the whole thing would fall victim to click farms if it was. I know what we're doing is recruiting more people for the Amazon ecosystem, but I'm OK with that. That helps everyone get more exposure for their new releases.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your wisdom and support. I'll let you know when the book is available. Right now I'm waiting to see if I get editorial feedback from Scout, and I already have a final proofread from my own editor to go over, so it may be a few days. Since it's already December 6, I'm thinking about releasing right after Christmas. I don't like to wait that long, but I'm worried releasing in the shadow of Christmas isn't a good idea, either.
> 
> Two of the three of us who released on November 24 have been rejected, both on the same day. Carey Lewis, whose campaign also finished on that day, is still in review. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Good luck to him and to all the others in the waiting room.
> 
> Sadly, today may be a wasted day in terms of writing. My electric company is having a planned outage to update their equipment in the area, so I could be without power most of the day. Sigh!


Bill,

Congratulations on such a wonderful campaign-I guess you were right all along on how the H&T and page views really don't matter in the end.

That said, I'm sticking to my guns on not spending monies to advertise during the campaign. I figure it will be better spent when I publish the book after I hear from Amazon on the status of _Atlantis_.

The campaign ends December 29th, and I more than likely won't hear from them until early January, so I'll be looking at a launch of February 1st if that's the case.

As an aside, I did reach out to Kindle Scout and let them know _Lost in Atlantis_ is the first in a series, and that I've begun working on the sequel. They seemed thankful for that information since I didn't submit it as a series (since it's the first, and I didn't want people to shy away because of that).

At any rate, I'm slowly getting everything in order to self-publish. I believe you can still publish the paperback outside of their contract, correct?


----------



## RachelWollaston

I’m a little disheartened at the number of rejections lately. Only two books have been chosen within the last month! So many great stories being passed up  


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RalphWebster

Heittwriter said:


> Bill,
> 
> Congratulations on such a wonderful campaign-I guess you were right all along on how the H&T and page views really don't matter in the end.
> 
> That said, I'm sticking to my guns on not spending monies to advertise during the campaign. I figure it will be better spent when I publish the book after I hear from Amazon on the status of _Atlantis_.
> 
> The campaign ends December 29th, and I more than likely won't hear from them until early January, so I'll be looking at a launch of February 1st if that's the case.
> 
> As an aside, I did reach out to Kindle Scout and let them know _Lost in Atlantis_ is the first in a series, and that I've begun working on the sequel. They seemed thankful for that information since I didn't submit it as a series (since it's the first, and I didn't want people to shy away because of that).
> 
> At any rate, I'm slowly getting everything in order to self-publish. I believe you can still publish the paperback outside of their contract, correct?


I did correspond with the Kindle Scout folks right before my campaign began and they reconfirmed that it was ok to publish softcover outside of the contract. You do have to wait until they make their decision. They also requested that if they decide to select my book that I not release the softcover before they launch. What I have done is get everything ready to roll - softcover and ebook are all set. I won't launch anything until they have made their decision. If affirmative I will plan to launch softcover on the same date as they launch ebook. In the meantime I am using NetGalley to start building reviews. Also I have a pitch scheduled for the NetGalley newsletter in January. Then I plan to use the new BookishFirst pre-launch program to distribute 100 softcovers to reviewers pre-launch. Hopefully this will all come together. Otherwise I am on my own and will launch February 28 using the time between now and then to build interest and gather reviews.

Ralph


----------



## Sebourn

Day six. 

Still no word.

Good thing I'm really busy right now.


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> As many of you probably already know, _Haunted by the Devil_ was not selected. For those of you interested in the process, this is another example that would suggest they have little to no effect. 701 hours (98% of the time) in Hot and Trending and 10,414 views would surely have gotten the book selected if that were what mattered.
> 
> That said, I'm glad Scout isn't just a popularity contest. The whole program has more credibility if it isn't, and the whole thing would fall victim to click farms if it was. I know what we're doing is recruiting more people for the Amazon ecosystem, but I'm OK with that. *That helps everyone get more exposure for their new releases.*


Congratulations on a terrific campaign. I think you hit the nail on the head with the real purpose for Scout, helping everyone get more exposure for their new releases. I'm looking forward to reading your book. When do you plan to self-publish? I've been wondering about the timing of that because I expect to be in your shoes soon.


----------



## rickpost

RalphWebster said:


> ...There are two of us with 10 days to go. I can only speak for myself but, as a newbie, I have found it quite the experience...
> 
> Most good luck to all. I tend to remain pretty quiet here but very much appreciate knowing that there are others sharing the same boat!!!
> 
> Ralph


Hi Ralph,
I'm the other one at ten days to go. I only have 12 hours in H&T, hope to get more in the final days. I do have 2,300 views, so that is good.

If mine is not chosen, I haven't decided if I will do a self-publish or continue to search for an agent.

Good luck to all, and for those of you in the waiting room, you will have to clear out of there one way or the other. It's going to get very crowded.
Rick


----------



## KarenMBryson

Hello Everyone- I am new to this site and new to this forum. I just hit the SUBMIT button for my first try at the Kindle Scout competition. I'm the author of over 50 books, most of them adult contemporary romance. This is my first novel in a completely new genre (YA sci-fi romance) so I thought I'd try something different to promote it. That's why I'm here!  
I've been reading the previous posts in the forum. Lots of good information!
I'll let you all know if/when they approve me for the Scout competition and I have my campaign page. 
I'm nervous and excited.  
Any advice is greatly appreciated. It's great to be here!
Karen


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> As many of you probably already know, _Haunted by the Devil_ was not selected. For those of you interested in the process, this is another example that would suggest they have little to no effect. 701 hours (98% of the time) in Hot and Trending and 10,414 views would surely have gotten the book selected if that were what mattered.


Sorry to hear about your rejection, but those are amazing stats Bill! Stinks that you had to wait so long, but hopefully this launch will go as well or better as your last one!


----------



## Alan Felyk

I'm awfully sorry to see the recent rejections, but I think there are a lot of books that have gone through the Kindle Scout pipeline in the past few months will do well.

I just finished my Kindle Scout survey. Unless changes are made to the program, I will spend a minimal amount on advertising next time around. If I include my book trailer, I spent nearly $500 on the campaign without even knowing how many people nominated the book. After all, those are the people who will be notified downstream of the book's publication. If that's 1,000 potential book buyers, fine. If it's only 100, then I could have spent that money elsewhere and probably got a better rate of return.

This is what I had to say on my survey ...

"I think Kindle Scout needs to change 'reader-powered' publishing slogan because there appears to be no correlation between reader support and selection. Maybe 'reader-assisted' would be more accurate.

In keeping with that thought, I would open the campaigns to direct feedback from readers. Allow them to critique what they see of the book through a short survey without having to nominate a book. This feedback could then be shared as an anonymous bulk dump to the author. These critiques could also provide more guidance to the editorial staff in determining their selections."


----------



## lincolnjcole

Alan Felyk said:


> In keeping with that thought, I would open the campaigns to direct feedback from readers. Allow them to critique what they see of the book through a short survey without having to nominate a book. This feedback could then be shared as an anonymous bulk dump to the author. These critiques could also provide more guidance to the editorial staff in determining their selections."


I think that might be a little bit much for what they intend. The thing is, imagine if after running your campaign you got a bulk dump of 9,000 editorial and otherwise suggestions. Would you really have the time/ambition to go through all of them to implement changes that MIGHT need implemented?

They do offer a feedback option for people nominating, so you pick a book and say what you like with explanations, but in general taking things much farther than that might be counterintuitive. I think they could streamline the process more, and certainly the reader powered part of it needs to be tweaked. After all, readers don't make the decisions nor even influence them much.


----------



## srobards

RalphWebster said:


> First - to all of you who learn their fate within the next several days, good luck! And, for those just beginning the process, welcome. There are two of us with 10 days to go. I can only speak for myself but, as a newbie, I have found it quite the experience. Mostly, I have learned that I am not very good at waiting! With no idea as to what fate will bring I have spent my time trying to figure out what will be next in terms of the book - ebook, softcover, and, perhaps, audio (this was done for the first book - really hard to get noticed.) After close to 200 hours on the H&T list I now realize that my book has been "considered" by most who will consider. Now the numbers have become a trickle, and. realistically, there is little I can do to change that - and, I have become convinced that trying to increase the numbers at this point may have little to do with the final decision. I did make one decision and listed the book on NetGalley. I figured that whatever the outcome, this will contribute. And, to be perfectly honest, I am anxious to get reviews (my team(?) of internal reviewers were all satisfied with the result - particularly when I made the changes they suggested.) Now I want to hear what others think. I hope that NetGalley reviewers will satisfy that need. I am also working on lining up book club dates for next spring. That really helped my first book get into circulation and gave me the feedback that satisfied my ego a bit. Now I am looking for suggestions on how to get the book more noticed by reviewers on NetGalley. Anyone with that experience that they wish to share?
> 
> Most good luck to all. I tend to remain pretty quiet here but very much appreciate knowing that there are others sharing the same boat!!!
> 
> Ralph


If you are a member of a goodreads reader group you could notify them that the book is on netgallery. If not on goodreads, consider joining, and joining a group that you have an interest in as a reader and you will meet readers that way. There are only certain places in most groups where you can talk about your own book, but if you join in general conversations or those about books you love, they will find you.


----------



## srobards

Heittwriter said:


> Bill,
> 
> Congratulations on such a wonderful campaign-I guess you were right all along on how the H&T and page views really don't matter in the end.
> 
> That said, I'm sticking to my guns on not spending monies to advertise during the campaign. I figure it will be better spent when I publish the book after I hear from Amazon on the status of _Atlantis_.
> 
> The campaign ends December 29th, and I more than likely won't hear from them until early January, so I'll be looking at a launch of February 1st if that's the case.
> 
> As an aside, I did reach out to Kindle Scout and let them know _Lost in Atlantis_ is the first in a series, and that I've begun working on the sequel. They seemed thankful for that information since I didn't submit it as a series (since it's the first, and I didn't want people to shy away because of that).
> 
> At any rate, I'm slowly getting everything in order to self-publish. I believe you can still publish the paperback outside of their contract, correct?


Yes, you can publish the paperback outside the contract, but not while it is running on Kindlescout or within those 45 days Amazon is considering. If offered a contract I would check with them to see if you can release the paperback prior to them putting the kindle book out.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Congratulations on a terrific campaign. I think you hit the nail on the head with the real purpose for Scout, helping everyone get more exposure for their new releases. I'm looking forward to reading your book. When do you plan to self-publish? I've been wondering about the timing of that because I expect to be in your shoes soon.


So far, I'm thinking right after Christmas. As I said, I don't like to wait that long, but it will probably take at least a little time to go over the manuscript, and I think popping up right before Christmas is probably worse than waiting. Generally, it's better to publish ASAP to keep the Scout momentum, but I'm hoping I'll get at least some of that, plus the January "I have a new Kindle, what can I put on it" frenzy.

The one thing I could have done better in campaign terms was to wait until early December instead of launching in late October. That way the campaign would have ended in January, and I could have launched as soon as I was ready without worrying about holiday complications. Live and learn!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> "I think Kindle Scout needs to change 'reader-powered' publishing slogan because there appears to be no correlation between reader support and selection. Maybe 'reader-assisted' would be more accurate.
> 
> In keeping with that thought, I would open the campaigns to direct feedback from readers. Allow them to critique what they see of the book through a short survey without having to nominate a book. This feedback could then be shared as an anonymous bulk dump to the author. These critiques could also provide more guidance to the editorial staff in determining their selections."


While I'm often critical of Amazon, I'm actually going to defend the slogan a little.

I think Kindle Scout is an experiment. The other Amazon imprints operate pretty much like trad publishers--with no unagented submissions. Through KS, Amazon is seeing how ordinary readers will react to this kind of process. While the readers don't really make the selections, I firmly believe KS would not exist without Amazon's desire to use it as a way to draw more people to the platform. Therefore, it is reader-powered in that sense.

Also, we don't know what KS's internal process is, so it's hard to assess how much of a role readers play. All we see in the final decision on each book, plus whatever stats people share. For instance, maybe my book got read by one more editor because of its stats (extra scrutiny, second chance to express someone, etc). The fact that it was still rejected doesn't actually prove the stats made no difference in the way it was treated.

As far as spending money on the campaign is concerned, wait to see how well your launch does. This doesn't seem true for everybody, but a lot of us have found that our subsequent launch gets a boost from having had good exposure through KS first.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hey, Bill.  Sorry to hear the news, but I'm expecting you to have a solid launch whenever you do it.  It's a good looking book with a great cover and you had awesome stats during the campaign.

I'm still waiting around the waiting room.  Wondering if I'll release right away if not selected or wait until after Christmas.  I may go ahead and launch.  I want nominees to remember what it is, lol!  Then I could do a post-xmas promo.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hey, Bill. Sorry to hear the news, but I'm expecting you to have a solid launch whenever you do it. It's a good looking book with a great cover and you had awesome stats during the campaign.
> 
> I'm still waiting around the waiting room. Wondering if I'll release right away if not selected or wait until after Christmas. I may go ahead and launch. I want nominees to remember what it is, lol! Then I could do a post-xmas promo.


Good luck! Maybe this time will be the one.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just got (very thorough feedback). A lot of it is really specific to that particular book, so there's not too much point in reproducing it here, but I do have one interesting takeaway to share.

I listed _Haunted by the Devil_ as the first in a series, but there is a prequel novella (listed as 0 on Amazon). The editor's single biggest concern was that he thought readers would want to know more than the background I included. He wanted a prologue at the beginning. Ironically, I had wrestled with the question of including the novella as prologue at the beginning, but I couldn't do that in the Scout submission because the novella had already been published. It looks as if I should do the rewrite needed to make the two fit together more smoothly, which means after Christmas release for sure.

Here's a selection of other recommendations:
Avoiding narrative interruptions in dialog, giving readers more of a feeling of Merced (a place most of them might not be that familiar with), explaining the magic a little more in spots and trying to avoid exceptions to the rules, fleshing out one of the minor characters more, either eliminate or flesh-out characters from earlier books (this one is set in the same universe as my first series). The editor also suggested changing from New Adult to Young Adult because the protagonist, though eighteen and in college, does things like worrying about how his parents will react to things.

I know it's a lot of work, but I hope Scout decides to make the feedback feature permanent, at least for shortlisted books. Now, rather than wondering, I know the editor actually liked my book in a number of ways, and I know exactly why it was rejected rather than having to wonder about it. I'm also impressed by the editor's grasp of details. He alluded at one point to _Different Lee_, my Scout reject from over a year ago and made an accurate comparison between it and the current work. He also took the time to at least look at the product descriptions for some of my other books to figure out if the Scout submission was connected to them. Wow! This is not a superficial process. These editors put a lot of time and thought into what they do.

There is no question that the nature of this feedback makes me trust the process more. I would have submitted to Scout again anyway, but I'm now even more eager to.


----------



## KitSarge

Bill Hiatt said:


> He alluded at one point to _Different Lee_, my Scout reject from over a year ago and made an accurate comparison between it and the current work. He also took the time to at least look at the product descriptions for some of my other books to figure out if the Scout submission was connected to them. Wow! This is not a superficial process. These editors put a lot of time and thought into what they do.


Mine also did a connection to my Scout book- I thought that was a nice touch. I was also pleased that mine (Paul) clearly had expertise on historical fiction as well. I would definitely submit again just for the feedback- where else are you going to get free (minus marketing costs of course) feedback from a knowledgeable editor?

Congrats on getting such quick feedback!


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just got (very thorough feedback). A lot of it is really specific to that particular book, so there's not too much point in reproducing it here, but I do have one interesting takeaway to share.


That's terrific news. It's worth submitting for that kind of independent feedback alone.


----------



## srobards

I've got a friend whose book went out yesterday and has hit the Hot & Trending list organically without any marketing whatsoever.

We have been talking about the figures some of you guys are getting in pages views, which makes me wonder how many nominations a book would need to get on that list? or if is it page views that get people on the list?


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just got (very thorough feedback). A lot of it is really specific to that particular book, so there's not too much point in reproducing it here, but I do have one interesting takeaway to share.
> 
> I listed _Haunted by the Devil_ as the first in a series, but there is a prequel novella (listed as 0 on Amazon). The editor's single biggest concern was that he thought readers would want to know more than the background I included. He wanted a prologue at the beginning. Ironically, I had wrestled with the question of including the novella as prologue at the beginning, but I couldn't do that in the Scout submission because the novella had already been published. It looks as if I should do the rewrite needed to make the two fit together more smoothly, which means after Christmas release for sure.
> 
> Here's a selection of other recommendations:
> Avoiding narrative interruptions in dialog, giving readers more of a feeling of Merced (a place most of them might not be that familiar with), explaining the magic a little more in spots and trying to avoid exceptions to the rules, fleshing out one of the minor characters more, either eliminate or flesh-out characters from earlier books (this one is set in the same universe as my first series). The editor also suggested changing from New Adult to Young Adult because the protagonist, though eighteen and in college, does things like worrying about how his parents will react to things.
> 
> I know it's a lot of work, but I hope Scout decides to make the feedback feature permanent, at least for shortlisted books. Now, rather than wondering, I know the editor actually liked my book in a number of ways, and I know exactly why it was rejected rather than having to wonder about it. I'm also impressed by the editor's grasp of details. He alluded at one point to _Different Lee_, my Scout reject from over a year ago and made an accurate comparison between it and the current work. He also took the time to at least look at the product descriptions for some of my other books to figure out if the Scout submission was connected to them. Wow! This is not a superficial process. These editors put a lot of time and thought into what they do.
> 
> There is no question that the nature of this feedback makes me trust the process more. I would have submitted to Scout again anyway, but I'm now even more eager to.


Sounds like you had some great feedback. Not so sure about the mention of avoiding narrative interruptions in dialogue, only because I do that if I understand correctly what they mean, to mix it up and add action, and doubt I'll change that method.

Could you give an example of narrative interruptions in dialogue?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Sounds like you had some great feedback. Not so sure about the mention of avoiding narrative interruptions in dialogue, only because I do that if I understand correctly what they mean, to mix it up and add action, and doubt I'll change that method.
> 
> Could you give an example of narrative interruptions in dialogue?


He didn't give a specific example, but your understanding isn't the same as mine. The advice wasn't a blanket, "Never have them." Rather, he seemed to want me to use fewer of them and make them shorter.

Interestingly, that was one piece of advice I'm not entirely onboard with either, but as I go through the manuscript, I'll be watching to see if there are any that are too interruptive or distracting.


----------



## Roger Eschbacher

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just got (very thorough feedback).


I, too, was blown away by the thoroughness and quality of my editor's feedback. Great suggestions on improving emotional impact of key scenes, tips on making characters stand out, etc. I think I used the proverbial 99.9% of her suggestions and feel they definitely made the book better than it would have been.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Bill Hiatt said:


> As many of you probably already know, _Haunted by the Devil_ was not selected. For those of you interested in the process, this is another example that would suggest they have little to no effect. 701 hours (98% of the time) in Hot and Trending and 10,414 views would surely have gotten the book selected if that were what mattered.
> 
> That said, I'm glad Scout isn't just a popularity contest. The whole program has more credibility if it isn't, and the whole thing would fall victim to click farms if it was. I know what we're doing is recruiting more people for the Amazon ecosystem, but I'm OK with that. That helps everyone get more exposure for their new releases.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your wisdom and support. I'll let you know when the book is available. Right now I'm waiting to see if I get editorial feedback from Scout, and I already have a final proofread from my own editor to go over, so it may be a few days. Since it's already December 6, I'm thinking about releasing right after Christmas. I don't like to wait that long, but I'm worried releasing in the shadow of Christmas isn't a good idea, either.
> 
> Two of the three of us who released on November 24 have been rejected, both on the same day. Carey Lewis, whose campaign also finished on that day, is still in review. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Good luck to him and to all the others in the waiting room.
> 
> Sadly, today may be a wasted day in terms of writing. My electric company is having a planned outage to update their equipment in the area, so I could be without power most of the day. Sigh!


I was really sorry to get the notification about your book. Your stats are AMAZING! It will make for an impressive launch once you decide to publish. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday! I've got a day shift at work today but then Friday and Saturday off. This Friday I will be heading off for a four hour drive down to Shelburne with my wife to meet my Mom and Stepdad for our annual dinner at Sophies Cafe - Home of the Mile High Pie!

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
LAST DAY LEFT!  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
LAST DAY LEFT!  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
2 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
3 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
7 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
7 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
7 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
9 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
9 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
14 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
16 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
16 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
21 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
21 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
21 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
22 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
23 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## KitSarge

Decon said:


> Could you give an example of narrative interruptions in dialogue?


Here's my interpretation using a rather simplified example.

"That's my ex-boyfriend over there." Evan was a boyfriend I'd had in college. We were in love and (blah blah blah).

"Oh no, are you guys still friends?" George asked.

It's using a piece of dialog to explain something in the story, which then throws the conversation off. I tend to use it in short stints rather than have a paragraph explaining Evan's importance somewhere else.

Re-reading it, if that's what they are indeed referring to, I suppose you could use the conversation itself to establish Evan's importance instead of putting it as an explanation. Just my two cents!


----------



## James Musgrave

This is my first venture into the Kindle Scout foray. I've read a lot, and I've done my due diligence. This thread is fantastic. I'll keep you people posted on how well my tome does. With that in mind, I wouldn't mind a few "hugs" in the way of nominations if you find the time and find my book worthy. My wife, Ellen Anita, love of my life, passed on 9/3/17 from the horrid disease of Lewy Body Dementia. Robin Williams had it. I will be visiting her grave to give her the news if my book gets published at Amazon Press. Either way, I'm giving readers a free copy of the eBook.

Help Clara gain her rightful position as San Francisco's best lawyer and detective in 1884. Get a free copy of the book too! https://tinyurl.com/yaggyxm6


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

I just heard it's a no on my Crucible Station, but I got some very useful feedback about the book.  The editor thinks i would be improved by adding more of a bad guy, and it's a good point.  I tend to pit my characters against situations and societies more than having a specific antagonist.  It's an interesting situation in both first person and close third, and I haven't quite got the hang of it yet.

Anyways, that's it for me for a while.  Good luck to those in the waiting room, and I'll keep stopping in to nominate.


----------



## Arches

Well, Forged by Fire got shot down. The same email telling me that fact included a page or two of specific comments, which will be very helpful to me but probably won't mean much to someone who hasn't read the book.

There were several general themes that I can share, however, that might prove useful to others. The main one was that the editor mentioned specific places where the characters reacted in a way that didn't seem realistic. In addition, the editor thought I went too far out of my way to avoid word repetition, particularly with regard to names. He also didn't like the inconsistent use of profanity in the story. In addition, there were places where I should've shown more and told less. Finally, he liked the cover, but he thought the main character looked too young. In the book he is described as mid-twenties, but looks younger.

My first reaction in reading the letter was, _that's all? It'll probably take me a few hours to address these issues._ Upon reflection, though, I have to assume that these were simply examples of more widespread problems, although the email doesn't say that. Rather than being a developmental edit, the comments seem to be more along the lines of, _here's what really jumped out at me while I was reading. I hope it helps._

Overall, I'm very pleased with my Scout campaign, and the next time I have a first in series book, I will seriously consider campaigning again. It was a lot of fun to interact on this thread, and their editorial comments will be very helpful to me in finalizing the book for self-publishing. Plus, I had the chance to show my cover and blurb to over seven thousand people.
It's all for the best in the best of all possible worlds. Forged by Fire will be better because of Scout.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise

Already had VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski in my third slot.

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hello Gang,

Wanted to let everyone know that my KS submission, Vanished, is live on Amazon

Doing a Pre-order till release on 12/26. OFFERING FREE copy of Am I the Killer? to anyone who gets the pre-order.

https://www.amazon.com/Vanished-Luca-Mystery-Book-2-ebook/dp/B077YSPN61/ref=sr_1_43?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1512661330&sr=1-43&keywords=vanished

Thanks and good luck to all! Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> So far, I'm thinking right after Christmas. As I said, I don't like to wait that long, but it will probably take at least a little time to go over the manuscript, and I think popping up right before Christmas is probably worse than waiting. Generally, it's better to publish ASAP to keep the Scout momentum, but I'm hoping I'll get at least some of that, plus the January "I have a new Kindle, what can I put on it" frenzy.
> 
> The one thing I could have done better in campaign terms was to wait until early December instead of launching in late October. That way the campaign would have ended in January, and I could have launched as soon as I was ready without worrying about holiday complications. Live and learn!


Bill, Sorry to hear but what a campaign you ran! With that type of focus your launch will be successful. Go get 'em! Dan


----------



## jaxonreed

KarenMBryson said:


> Hello Everyone- I am new to this site and new to this forum. I just hit the SUBMIT button for my first try at the Kindle Scout competition. I'm the author of over 50 books, most of them adult contemporary romance. This is my first novel in a completely new genre (YA sci-fi romance) so I thought I'd try something different to promote it. That's why I'm here!
> I've been reading the previous posts in the forum. Lots of good information!
> I'll let you all know if/when they approve me for the Scout competition and I have my campaign page.
> I'm nervous and excited.
> Any advice is greatly appreciated. It's great to be here!
> Karen


Welcome!


----------



## jaxonreed

srobards said:


> I've got a friend whose book went out yesterday and has hit the Hot & Trending list organically without any marketing whatsoever.
> 
> We have been talking about the figures some of you guys are getting in pages views, which makes me wonder how many nominations a book would need to get on that list? or if is it page views that get people on the list?


Here's an answer to the same question from Lincoln Cole, one of our past winners and someone who has spent a lot of time sharing about the entire process (literally writing the book on submitting to Kindle Scout):



> One of the most successful books I've seen in a while came from someone who had a large audiences for his dark horror books. He got over 23,000 page views during his campaign and his book launched with over 100 early reviews plus a lot of interest. Bringing your own audience can do nothing except help your book thrive, but it isn't necessary and they won't pick you strictly based on your audience. My audience when they selected Raven's Peak was like 200 people...Now that my audience is over 15,000 people and the campaign got 12,000 page views (3 times the first campaign) they turned down my latest offering.
> 
> I've written quite a bit analyzing page views on my blog and guidebook, and suffice to say it constantly changes and means very little. We have no way of knowing how sophisticated Amazon is in their analysis of views, nor what factors matter to them, so in general it's all up in the air. Hot & Trending is your key that your book is in the top 20 out of all of the current books on kindle scout, but page views is just your guide to how much traffic is seeing your book with no reference.
> 
> One month, 100 page views a day might be average, and the next month 600 page views a day might be average. But there is no way to track this outside of their internal network, so it isn't worth worrying about too much. That's why H&T is talked about more, because it is partially measurable (are you in the top 20 books, or are you down in 'the rest') and you can use it to gauge how well your efforts are paying off. It is also added visibility your book doesn't normally get, and the books in hot and trending get a lot more traffic and nominations from people who browse because they are so prominent, so there is added incentive to getting on the list.
> 
> Keep in mind, this ISN'T the lottery: you will be judged solely on whether or not the editor who sees your book likes it, whether or not it is a genre they are currently looking for, whether or not they feel they can promote it, AND finally whether or not you ran a good campaign. If the editor likes it and it fits their current needs, it will get picked whether or not you have an audience or ran an astounding campaign. Likewise, it can be an amazing book and you might have a humungous audience, but if it isn't something they are looking for or that editor just happens to dislike something about the book, it can get turned down.
> 
> There are plenty of success stories from kindle scout books that got turned away and then went on to do very well, as well as kindle scout books that got accepted and went on to do terrible, to prove that human error plays a HUGE part in their selection process.
> 
> TLDR: try not to worry about it. H&T doesn't matter too much, views don't matter too much...did you write the best book you could, did you prepare it as much as you could, and will your world end if you don't get picked? Hopefully, your answers are yes, yes, and no, and then no matter what happens you'll be ready to publish your hard work as soon as the campaign ends.


----------



## srobards

jaxonreed --- thank you


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I've got the day off and a road trip planned.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
2 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
3 days left  The True Archer by Evelynn Moore
6 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
6 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
6 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
8 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
8 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
13 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
15 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
15 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
20 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
20 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
20 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
21 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
22 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
29 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## E.M.Vale

My scout campaign ended 28.11. and I still haven't heard anything from the Scout team.   Is it normal that it takes this long?
I guess it's a bad sign. LOL.  Maybe it means they have a LOT to say to me. I'm anxious (and a bit worried) to get my editorial report, though.


----------



## EvelynnM

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday! I've got a day shift at work today but then Friday and Saturday off. This Friday I will be heading off for a four hour drive down to Shelburne with my wife to meet my Mom and Stepdad for our annual dinner at Sophies Cafe - Home of the Mile High Pie!
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  VayneLine - Fate Reset by E.A. Szabelski
> 
> Hi, Can you add my book to this list? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ZQ8POO8WR8Z9 The True Archer only has 4 days left!
> Thanks!
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Mass Primary by Robin Praytor
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Sea Scope by Debbie De Louise
> 2 days left  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> 3 days left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
> 7 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 7 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 7 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 9 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 9 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 14 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 16 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 16 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 21 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 21 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
> 21 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
> 22 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 23 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Heittwriter

jaxonreed said:


> Here's an answer to the same question from Lincoln Cole, one of our past winners and someone who has spent a lot of time sharing about the entire process (literally writing the book on submitting to Kindle Scout):


Thanks, Jaxon.

I'm assuming it's page views that get a book on H&T. I can't imagine it being nominations. I've had quite a few personal friends nominate lately, and it's still not moving my book. However, my page numbers have been low since it's been buried below H&T as of two days ago.

My guess is those paying for advertising are on the H&T because of page views, because I can't imagine everyone visiting the book's page clicking nominate and going through the process unless they REALLY like whatever part of the excerpt they read.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Thank you, jaxonreed, for welcoming me to the group. I appreciate it! 
My campaign page for *Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter *just went live this morning. I'm excited and nervous. 
Now that I have the live link, I'm setting up my paid promotions. 
I'm most active on FB, so that's where I'll be spending the majority of my time promoting the campaign.
I'm going to wait on promoting to my mailing list until next week.
If you'd like to check out my campaign page, I'd appreciate the support.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Used To Be BH

E.M.Vale said:


> My scout campaign ended 28.11. and I still haven't heard anything from the Scout team.  Is it normal that it takes this long?
> I guess it's a bad sign. LOL.  Maybe it means they have a LOT to say to me. I'm anxious (and a bit worried) to get my editorial report, though.


For all we know, it could be a good sign. There's absolutely no way of telling.


----------



## Patricia KC

Heittwriter said:


> Thanks, Jaxon.
> 
> I'm assuming it's page views that get a book on H&T. I can't imagine it being nominations. I've had quite a few personal friends nominate lately, and it's still not moving my book. However, my page numbers have been low since it's been buried below H&T as of two days ago.
> 
> My guess is those paying for advertising are on the H&T because of page views, because I can't imagine everyone visiting the book's page clicking nominate and going through the process unless they REALLY like whatever part of the excerpt they read.


This is what the KS FAQ ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/help?topic=campaign ) says:

*How does a book become "Hot & Trending"? *
Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.

(That said, I'm in the "H&T and paid promotion have little to no effect on selection" camp.  )


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heittwriter said:


> Thanks, Jaxon.
> 
> I'm assuming it's page views that get a book on H&T. I can't imagine it being nominations. I've had quite a few personal friends nominate lately, and it's still not moving my book. However, my page numbers have been low since it's been buried below H&T as of two days ago.
> 
> My guess is those paying for advertising are on the H&T because of page views, because I can't imagine everyone visiting the book's page clicking nominate and going through the process unless they REALLY like whatever part of the excerpt they read.


It would be a couple of ways:

It could be page views
It could be nominations
It could be saves
It could be page views vs nominations (determining what percent of people who click your book actually nominate it...if 5,000 people click and only 2 people nominate that could actually be a huge mark against you even though your page count is ridiculously high)

Most likely, it is some algorithmic determination of statistics based on analyzing your page count vs all other books at that time, your saves vs all other books at that time, your nominations vs all other books at that time, your history of time spent on hot and trending (with diminishing return over time factored in), and your page views vs nomination percentage vs all other books at that time.

We don't know how sophisticated, complicated, or obfuscated their algorithm is...what we do know is that just clicking nominate/unnominate/nominate/unnominate over and over again will not help your book (and could hurt it) unlike how the program worked during launch. (I wish I was kidding, but the best way to get and stay on hot and trending used to be just to keep spam nominating yourself...don't do that now, though, lol).

In practice, what all of this means are three things:
*
Getting more page views, nominations, and saves WILL contribute to you getting on hot and trending. We don't know the exact relationship, but it is likely all of these factors play a positive role. *

*Finding real readers IS superior to just getting clicks. Amazon knows how often people are browsing your page. If your average visitor spends 3 minutes on your page and 1 minute on a competitor's page, then they can easily conclude your content is superior. It's also how google ranks SEO, though in this case everyone works from the same basic structure which makes this even more important. Having perfect and attractive content is a MUST.*

*Getting onto hot and trending is hard (since there is are huge benefits of being on hot and trending regarding increased page counts and nominations as well as time spent in hot and trending being a factor in the algorithm) but staying there isn't nearly as hard.*

-------

Getting nominations works similar to the kickstarter philosophy for getting backers. The bandwagon effect: people want to throw their lot in with a winner. This is why people universally support campaigns on hot and trending over other books (after all, if a book isn't on hot and trending, what do those other readers KNOW about the book that keeps the book from being popular?). Your goal is to make your book look like a success, which means micro targeting your committed audience to put your book on hot and trending as well as having a perfect 'hooky' excerpt, cover, and blurb. If everything falls perfectly in line you can easily get on and stay on hot and trending.

HOWEVER...

...just like everyone knows, being popular in high school IS NOT AN INDICATOR of future success, which is why the books that run the best campaigns do not always get picked, and books that run terrible campaigns sometimes do. Being popular and having a leg up might contribute to getting a scholarship to the best schools, but after that you have to stand on your own two feet.


----------



## Cecelia

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I just heard it's a no on my Crucible Station, but I got some very useful feedback about the book. The editor thinks i would be improved by adding more of a bad guy, and it's a good point. I tend to pit my characters against situations and societies more than having a specific antagonist. It's an interesting situation in both first person and close third, and I haven't quite got the hang of it yet.
> 
> Anyways, that's it for me for a while. Good luck to those in the waiting room, and I'll keep stopping in to nominate.


Take the criticism on board - but in the end it's your writing Julienne. Situational comedy (Sit-com) has been a great money spinner on television. Social comedy shot Jane Austen and Oscar Wilde to the top.

Specific bad guys are hard to characterise. The best I can think of are Iargo in Shakespeare's _Othello_, James Carker in Dicken's _Dombey and Son_ and Uriah Heep in _Great Expectations_.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JulianneQJohnson said:


> I just heard it's a no on my Crucible Station, but I got some very useful feedback about the book. The editor thinks i would be improved by adding more of a bad guy, and it's a good point. I tend to pit my characters against situations and societies more than having a specific antagonist. It's an interesting situation in both first person and close third, and I haven't quite got the hang of it yet.
> 
> Anyways, that's it for me for a while. Good luck to those in the waiting room, and I'll keep stopping in to nominate.


You mean you're not immediately starting another campaign? I've gotten so used to your constant presence.

It sounds as if some of the editors are less interested in a more literary model (where there is less likely to be a single, human antagonist) and more looking for an action-movie kind of perspective. I can see the wisdom of that in terms of sales, but I've read and enjoyed enough books that didn't fit that mold that I hope Amazon picks something like that every so often.

On a procedural note, I notice my nomination page isn't updated. You and Arches are both still listed as in review. I guess the KDP dashboard isn't the only thing having trouble right now.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> We don't know how sophisticated, complicated, or obfuscated their algorithm is...what we do know is that just clicking nominate/unnominate/nominate/unnominate over and over again will not help your book (and could hurt it) unlike how the program worked during launch. (I wish I was kidding, but the best way to get and stay on hot and trending used to be just to keep spam nominating yourself...don't do that now, though, lol).


Do you suppose that's one of the reasons the stats make so little difference now? I think I remember someone some months back also saying the early Scout process was attacked by click farms. Could it be KS intended to pay a little more attention to stats and then got an ugly reminder of just how much stats can be manipulated?


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> Do you suppose that's one of the reasons the stats make so little difference now? I think I remember someone some months back also saying the early Scout process was attacked by click farms. Could it be KS intended to pay a little more attention to stats and then got an ugly reminder of just how much stats can be manipulated?


There is a good chance that happened. Things like that always come forward, which is why opening votes to the public can backfire so easily.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Forged by Fire will be better because of Scout.


That's the spirit! Anyway, I'm sure your launch will go well.


----------



## srobards

Bill Hiatt said:


> Do you suppose that's one of the reasons the stats make so little difference now? I think I remember someone some months back also saying the early Scout process was attacked by click farms. Could it be KS intended to pay a little more attention to stats and then got an ugly reminder of just how much stats can be manipulated?


I would take a punt nominations are worthless without clicking also the preview more link, spending time on the page and reading the excerpt, then rating the book. On top of that readers can only see the first 4000 words or so and that doesn't make a book.

KindleScout is very similar to the Harper Collins site Authonomy, where hardly any books were picked up over the years it was online, and anyone who played there long enough knew they could get onto the Editors Desk, as it was called. Although meant for readers it was a site fulled by writers and therefore, even if we are also readers, it was played and ultimately worthless overall.

I see both sites as big slush piles ultimately with gatekeepers, no different than if we submit elsewhere, but with the added bonus that readers might be gained and for those who gain it, some subjective feedback on what might or not be working for that Editor.


----------



## James Musgrave

Do any of you blokes know if the place you're in at Kindle Scout's "hot and trending" means anything?  In other words, are you "hotter" if you're number two or number three in the order of the carousel?


----------



## RachelWollaston

efraimzgraves said:


> Do any of you blokes know if the place you're in at Kindle Scout's "hot and trending" means anything? In other words, are you "hotter" if you're number two or number three in the order of the carousel?


I've always read it that way, but I guess there's no way to know for sure.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I believe it’s randomly rotated - unless something has changed recently.


----------



## srobards

efraimzgraves said:


> Do any of you blokes know if the place you're in at Kindle Scout's "hot and trending" means anything? In other words, are you "hotter" if you're number two or number three in the order of the carousel?


It seems to rotate.


----------



## Kimjwest

Back from globetrotting and disappointed to find emails that Bill's, Julianne's and Forged by Fire didn't make it.
I think Bill's fantastic campaign proves once again that H&T and page views don't decide who the editors select.  If there is a need for more contemporary romance or YA, then a great thriller could be passed over etc... Who knows?

Great stats should be great for launch tho because everyone who nominated will get a personal launch email and hopefully get your book trending immediately ... Much better than entering the scene unannounced "like a market maid to Rome..." (quoting from Shakespeare). Ive noticed that if I even visit an item page on Amazon, they will send up to 3 follow up emails over a few weeks.  I've gotten marketing emails for almost everyone here and ended up purchasing a few books because of them.  So even if not all 10k viewers pick it up immediately, there might be a downstream harvest when readers get more reminders. Some people wait to see genuine reviews before making an investment in a new product.

I've noticed that several recent KP winners who won during different weeks are ALL launching first week of January; perhaps Amazon knows something we don't about sales during that period.  I know there is another massive sales period from 1 January.  Thousands of Kindles and iPads plus gift cards are under the tree this year, so looks like late December to mid Jan are great times to have books available.  

Nevertheless I wish you all the best with your launches.  
Cheers
Kim


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Saturday and I am having a hard time getting started this morning. I'm going out for a walk to run some errands and hopefully the fresh air will clear my brain.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
1 day left  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
2 days left  The True Archer by Evelynn Moore
5 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
5 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
5 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
5 days left  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
7 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
7 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
12 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
14 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
14 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
19 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
19 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
19 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
20 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
21 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
28 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Elvis English

Nominated the top 3 on the list:

The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
The True Archer by Evelynn Moore

Best of luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> I've noticed that several recent KP winners who won during different weeks are ALL launching first week of January; perhaps Amazon knows something we don't about sales during that period. I know there is another massive sales period from 1 January. Thousands of Kindles and iPads plus gift cards are under the tree this year, so looks like late December to mid Jan are great times to have books available.
> Kim


Yes, when people have their new Kindles and/or Amazon gift cards, there tends to be a boom. Last January was my best month ever. The January before was one of my best. By contrast, December prior to Christmas is usually not a great time for sales. You can't exactly put ebooks under the tree, so while the hardware may be a frequent gift, the ebook itself has to wait until later.


----------



## Arches

The more I hear about everybody waiting until January, the more inclined I am to jump in and publish right away!

Forged by Fire is ready to go, but I want to add the first chapter to the followup book, Infernal Justice, to the end of the first book. I'm just waiting for the final proofread on the second book to come back, and then I plan to launch book one and set a preorder for book two. Also, for some reason, Scout thinks my first book is still in review, so I don't have the ability to notify those who nominated me about publishing yet. When book one does come out, it will be $.99.

Am I crazy to launch in the Christmas season? Sure, but I also think we overplay the marketing angle. I worked my butt off to make the book as good as I could, and in the end, that's the best promotion tool. Plus, I've lined up ads for the release of book two in mid-January at $2.99. That's when I hope to earn a few bucks back on this crazy effort.

Best of luck to everybody, however, they go forward.


----------



## Carey Lewis

My book, Gray's Ghosts, didn't get selection. It was lonely in the waiting room for the few days after those that had their campaign end around the same time and got the boot. I still haven't gotten any feedback, so I guess my book wasn't shortlisted, which is somewhat odd considering I spent almost the full 15 days in limbo. I'm guessing maybe they just didn't know what to do with it, as it doesn't exactly fall cleanly into one genre.

Anyway, I figure I'm going to try this free release strategy that others have tried. I'm thinking of Monday, so I'll come back and let everyone know when it's available for those that wish to give it a read.

Now to craft up a blurb and cover for my next entry. I never thought I would get selected, I just find Scout useful for getting new eyes on the book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> The more I hear about everybody waiting until January, the more inclined I am to jump in and publish right away!
> 
> Forged by Fire is ready to go, but I want to add the first chapter to the followup book, Infernal Justice, to the end of the first book. I'm just waiting for the final proofread on the second book to come back, and then I plan to launch book one and set a preorder for book two. Also, for some reason, Scout thinks my first book is still in review, so I don't have the ability to notify those who nominated me about publishing yet. When book one does come out, it will be $.99.
> 
> Am I crazy to launch in the Christmas season? Sure, but I also think we overplay the marketing angle. I worked my butt off to make the book as good as I could, and in the end, that's the best promotion tool. Plus, I've lined up ads for the release of book two in mid-January at $2.99. That's when I hope to earn a few bucks back on this crazy effort.
> 
> Best of luck to everybody, however, they go forward.


Julianne's book is still listed as in review, too. Very odd! Maybe the problem that's causing the sales figures not to update properly reflects a bigger issue than we think.

While I don't think the Christmas season is optimal, the fact that you have a second book coming out so soon after and can also promote that may compensate.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> My book, Gray's Ghosts, didn't get selection. It was lonely in the waiting room for the few days after those that had their campaign end around the same time and got the boot. I still haven't gotten any feedback, so I guess my book wasn't shortlisted, which is somewhat odd considering I spent almost the full 15 days in limbo. I'm guessing maybe they just didn't know what to do with it, as it doesn't exactly fall cleanly into one genre.
> 
> Anyway, I figure I'm going to try this free release strategy that others have tried. I'm thinking of Monday, so I'll come back and let everyone know when it's available for those that wish to give it a read.
> 
> Now to craft up a blurb and cover for my next entry. I never thought I would get selected, I just find Scout useful for getting new eyes on the book.


It's actually possible you might still get feedback. At least one person waited three days, and things are a little freaky now, what with some people still showing as being in reviews who aren't and one person getting the feedback before his campaign ended. Anything is possible.

Anyway, good luck on your launch!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
The True Archer by Evelynn Moore

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

I'm sure many of you saw the KS email notifying that Barrier Rip wasn't selected. Thanks again for everyone's support. It was a good experience and I believe it will be helpful for the launch of the book. I've already had some new facebook followers due to the campaign!

Barrier Rip (kindle ebook) is up for preorder for $0.99 for anyone interested. http://amzn.to/2BQceT7

It will be available on Dec. 21st. I know a lot of you have had a lot of success with January release, but my best months for my book were Nov & Dec. last year. My thought is that a lot of people have extra time off around Christmas and New Years and probably do some extra reading around then. Who knows what the magical formula is?

Thanks again! I'm glad I found this group.


----------



## KitSarge

I'm definitely launching Dec 12- my pre-order window for updating the book closed yesterday. I managed to get an Ereader News Today (ENT) promotion for Dec 17th: waiting for them to reply for a whole week was not quite as bad as being the waiting room, but it was close. I'll probably start a new thread with my launch info: I’ve got sites lined up every day  from the 12th-17th, so here's to hoping the Dec slump doesn't exist!


----------



## kalencap

Roger Eschbacher said:


> I, too, was blown away by the thoroughness and quality of my editor's feedback. Great suggestions on improving emotional impact of key scenes, tips on making characters stand out, etc. I think I used the proverbial 99.9% of her suggestions and feel they definitely made the book better than it would have been.


That's good to hear. While in long term edit mode for my upcoming one, I was hesitant to delay it further by trying kindle scout. But, am hearing better things about the experience recently, so may give it a go in January.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

I have a campaign in progress, too. Fantasy set in Bulgaria (actually in Zmeykovo, aka Dragon Village, where mystical creatures spend the winter according to Bulgarian mythology).

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3T2YLELST9FAR

Ends end of day, Dec. 29.


----------



## Arches

kalencap said:


> That's good to hear. While in long term edit mode for my upcoming one, I was hesitant to delay it further by trying kindle scout. But, am hearing better things about the experience recently, so may give it a go in January.


Please note that Scout is only promising editorial letters for some books launched in November and December. Of course, they could continue the program.


----------



## EvelynnM

Elvis English said:


> Nominated the top 3 on the list:
> 
> The Poison People by Alex Makepeace
> Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
> The True Archer by Evelynn Moore
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you! I'm both nervous and excited about the campaign ending


----------



## Elvis English

^^^As well you should be. Stand tall, lass!


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Thank you everyone who nominated me! Well, my campaign has ended now and I am in review. 

I was curious about the comment above: "Great stats should be great for launch tho because everyone who nominated will get a personal launch email and hopefully get your book trending immediately ... "

I thought the message people received thanking them for their support was our last chance to contact people who nominated us, or will we have another opportunity?


----------



## Kimjwest

Alex Makepeace said:


> Thank you everyone who nominated me! Well, my campaign has ended now and I am in review.
> 
> I was curious about the comment above: "Great stats should be great for launch tho because everyone who nominated will get a personal launch email and hopefully get your book trending immediately ... "
> 
> I thought the message people received thanking them for their support was our last chance to contact people who nominated us, or will we have another opportunity?


If you win Kindle Scout: all the people who nominated you get a copy of your book for free in advance of launch as a thank you for nominating a winner. Gets your reviews going.

If you DON'T win Kindle Scout: when you self publish on Amazon, you can go back to your stats page and will find a button which basically says "inform everyone who nominated me that my book is up for sale." You enter your book ASIN code then all your nominators get the email from Amazon within 24 hours.

Remember, not all voters necessarily like your genre or are obsessed with your book. Most are last minute nominators, voting for books ending their campaigns. I've noticed some KP winners are already being attacked by people who clearly voted for a book not in their genre, sadly. You'd expect a selected winner to be getting 4 and 5 star reviews but some are already getting the dreaded 1 and 2 star reviews from Scout advance readers.


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Kimjwest said:


> If you win Kindle Scout: all the people who nominated you get a copy of your book for free in advance of launch as a thank you for nominating a winner. Gets your reviews going.
> 
> If you DON'T win Kindle Scout: when you self publish on Amazon, you can go back to your stats page and will find a button which basically says "inform everyone who nominated me that my book is up for sale." You enter your book ASIN code then all your nominators get the email from Amazon within 24 hours.
> 
> Remember, not all voters necessarily like your genre or are obsessed with your book. Most are last minute nominators, voting for books ending their campaigns. I've noticed some KP winners are already being attacked by people who clearly voted for a book not in their genre, sadly. You'd expect a selected winner to be getting 4 and 5 star reviews but some are already getting the dreaded 1 and 2 star reviews from Scout advance readers.


Thank you, that's really helpful to know!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday. I have got a long evening shift coming up. I hit 39000 words last night on my manuscript, only 26K more to go.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love
1 day left  The True Archer by Evelynn Moore
4 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
4 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
4 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
4 days left  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
6 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
6 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
11 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
13 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
13 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
18 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
18 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
18 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
19 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
19 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
20 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
27 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> Remember, not all voters necessarily like your genre or are obsessed with your book. Most are last minute nominators, voting for books ending their campaigns. I've noticed some KP winners are already being attacked by people who clearly voted for a book not in their genre, sadly. You'd expect a selected winner to be getting 4 and 5 star reviews but some are already getting the dreaded 1 and 2 star reviews from Scout advance readers.


That's genuinely odd. One would expect that people looking for free books would nominate books they actually wanted to read, not just randomly hit every ending campaign.


----------



## KitSarge

That happened to me: if they vote for the book off the H and T list, they might not pay attention to what genre it is in. A lot of people thought What It Is was a mystery and left some not so decent reviews because of that. Granted, although I LOVE the cover, it doesn't necessarily speak its genre in the best way (Contemporary Women's Fiction).


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Sunday. I have got a long evening shift coming up. I hit 39000 words last night on my manuscript, only 26K more to go.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Cemetery Babies by S.H. Love


Nominated "Cemetery babies". Best of luck SH


----------



## KitSarge

Link to 355's launch thread if anyone is interested: https://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=258819.0


----------



## srobards

It is interesting that it does not necessary take many page views and nominatins to get on the H&T

My friend's book has been on the hot list on and off for four days, yesterday for 5 hours with only 56 page views

Day 1 309 views ... 6 house H&T
Day 2 192 views 18 house H&T
DAY 3 41 views 0 hours


----------



## Used To Be BH

srobards said:


> It is interesting that it does not necessary take many page views and nominatins to get on the H&T
> 
> My friend's book has been on the hot list on and off for four days, yesterday for 5 hours with only 56 page views
> 
> Day 1 309 views ... 6 house H&T
> Day 2 192 views 18 house H&T
> DAY 3 41 views 0 hours


We get page view numbers, but not number of nominations. In the example you cited, hypothetically all 56 viewers could have nominated. Someone with 1,000 views might have only had 40 nominations during the same period. There is absolutely no way to know.


----------



## srobards

Bill Hiatt said:


> h
> We get page view numbers, but not number of nominations. In the example you cited, hypothetically all 56 viewers could have nominated. Someone with 1,000 views might have only had 40 nominations during the same period. There is absolutely no way to know.


Yes, I see that, though the most nominations could have been that 50 or so, and I would have expected it to take more than that to keep a book on the hot list for 5 hours, which on average is only 10 nomination an hour and likely less


----------



## James Musgrave

Thanks for the condolences. My new mystery novel has been "hot and trending" for 34 hours straight now, and I have over 1.1K page views (which, according to what I've researched, is quite a lot), so I'm thrilled. My wife would be thrilled also, and since I believe in reincarnation, she will be, but perhaps in another human form. Here's https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2L9ODLDUC5DU2 the Kindle Scout campaign link for the book.


----------



## E.M.Vale

Bill Hiatt said:


> For all we know, it could be a good sign. There's absolutely no way of telling.


It wasn't a good sign!  My book the Gate Run wasn't selected for publication. 
Still waiting for the report. How long did it take for you to have yours?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I've got an appointment this morning to be fitted for a CPAP to hopefully help me sleep betterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The True Archer by Evelynn Moore
3 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
3 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
3 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
3 days left  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
5 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
5 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
10 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
12 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
12 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
17 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
17 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
17 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
18 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
18 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
19 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
26 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
25 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Diana Layne

Thanks, Steve, for mentioning Nia, Be Mine.

I finally figured out how to reply, sort of. I've been using a new browser called Brave and it blocks everything so there was no "reply" option even when I lowered the shields. I had to switch over to Chrome. 

Now, to figure out how to get a quote in there. I can get a quote box but then how do I reply under it? Sorry, I'm a real tech noob. If there's a thread with a step-by-step guide on how to post on Kboards for dummies, I'm there if someone will point me to it.


----------



## rickpost

Diana Layne said:


> Now, to figure out how to get a quote in there. I can get a quote box but then how do I reply under it? Sorry, I'm a real tech noob. If there's a thread with a step-by-step guide on how to post on Kboards for dummies, I'm there if someone will point me to it.


Just click below the quote box and begin writing.


----------



## RachelWollaston

I've gone ahead and sent the 'Tell my Scouts' email with the pre-order link for Feathered, even though Scout said they only link to fully-published books. Well, other authors have done it, so why can't I?

Anyways, I have a giveaway running at the moment if anyone's interested in winning a free copy: https://promosimple.com/ps/c738 (It's an excellent host site if anyone's planning something similar for their own books!)


----------



## Arches

RachelWollaston said:


> I've gone ahead and sent the 'Tell my Scouts' email with the pre-order link for Feathered, even though Scout said they only link to fully-published books. Well, other authors have done it, so why can't I?


It worked. I just got the notification email from Scout. Good luck with your launch.


----------



## RachelWollaston

Arches said:


> It worked. I just got the notification email from Scout. Good luck with your launch.


Thank you! 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

CarriePulkinen said:


> Question about the series option. When I uploaded my entry, Soul Catchers, I marked that it wasn't a series, since I haven't even started plotting a book 2. It works as a stand-alone, but it's also set up to where it could be a series.
> 
> Should I send them a message and let them know that it has series potential?
> 
> And how does it work if you enter book 1 of a series, and it's selected? Do you have to put each subsequent book into Scout, or do they automatically pick them up because they are part of the series?
> 
> Thanks!


From what I've seen and heard from others, you do have to put each book through the process of you want them to be selected. Sometimes they will pick the first book but not subsequent ones, and sometimes it's the other way round.
As for mentioning that it is a potential series, I shouldn't think it matters so much that you need to tell them now. If you get selected, there will be chance to make adjustments. Hope that helps 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## lincolnjcole

CarriePulkinen said:


> Question about the series option. When I uploaded my entry, Soul Catchers, I marked that it wasn't a series, since I haven't even started plotting a book 2. It works as a stand-alone, but it's also set up to where it could be a series.
> 
> Should I send them a message and let them know that it has series potential?
> 
> And how does it work if you enter book 1 of a series, and it's selected? Do you have to put each subsequent book into Scout, or do they automatically pick them up because they are part of the series?
> 
> Thanks!


They used to take later books in a series more often, but anymore they don't seem interested in it. Some books go in, but for the most part you might get the first book picked and later books rejected. Each book is evaluated independently, and they won't just take your series on the whole off the bat. They know your book has series potential (they assume most do) but your contract and deal is strictly the book you submitted.

Like I said, early on they took a lot of books II and III, but beyond that they have rejected a LOT of repeat authors recently.


----------



## katie78

hey, i'm a kp author who pops in from time to time and keeps my scout nominating page current. i'd appreciate some help here. i'm having a sale this week and trying this to get the word out. please help by clicking the link and adding your support: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/65756-blood-water


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> They used to take later books in a series more often, but anymore they don't seem interested in it. Some books go in, but for the most part you might get the first book picked and later books rejected. Each book is evaluated independently, and they won't just take your series on the whole off the bat. They know your book has series potential (they assume most do) but your contract and deal is strictly the book you submitted.
> 
> Like I said, early on they took a lot of books II and III, but beyond that they have rejected a LOT of repeat authors recently.


I get that it's harder to promote a book other than one, but there are a lot of people out there who like to read series books. A series seems to boost KU borrows a lot, too. I guess the editors are worried the subsequent books won't earn out as easily. The Princess Dracula books must have, but I'm not aware of any other examples.

I do wonder, though, if the editors would be better if they started playing the long game. If I'm ever lucky enough to get picked with a book 1, and it doesn't do well, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't take book 2. If, however, book 1 did well, I'd be disappointed if book 2 got rejected--and I'd be more likely to try to get my right reverted as soon as practical. Nor would I be as likely to submit to Kindle Scout again. There is something to be said for an approach that looks at the long-term potential of an author rather than just looking at each book in isolation. That's why many trads--including Amazon imprints--think in terms of two or three-book deals.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Bill Hiatt said:


> I get that it's harder to promote a book other than one, but there are a lot of people out there who like to read series books. A series seems to boost KU borrows a lot, too. I guess the editors are worried the subsequent books won't earn out as easily. The Princess Dracula books must have, but I'm not aware of any other examples.
> 
> I do wonder, though, if the editors would be better if they started playing the long game. If I'm ever lucky enough to get picked with a book 1, and it doesn't do well, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't take book 2. If, however, book 1 did well, I'd be disappointed if book 2 got rejected--and I'd be more likely to try to get my right reverted as soon as practical. Nor would I be as likely to submit to Kindle Scout again. There is something to be said for an approach that looks at the long-term potential of an author rather than just looking at each book in isolation. That's why many trads--including Amazon imprints--think in terms of two or three-book deals.


I'm sure that if your first book with them sells a tonne then they would be interested in more and maybe even another imprint of there's would be interested. I suspect the bar is set very high for that kind of scenario though. You'd need to sell a LOT.


----------



## Arches

CarriePulkinen said:


> If they reject your book 2 (or if you don't even submit it to Scout), can you still self-publish it, even though it's the same characters/world?


I'm sure you can self-pub book 2, particularly in the US. Lots of authors have published book 2 of a KP book one successfully.

The copyright is only for the words in the first book, not for the ideas, characters, places, plots. Moral rights to the integrity of books are only weakly enforced in the US, so you can name your character Harry Potter and send him on magical adventures as long as you don't plagiarize parts of Rowling's books or infringe on trademarks (I haven't checked to be sure Harry's name hasn't been trademarked, which would be a good idea before using it). Things might be different in the UK where moral rights are stronger.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> I'm sure you can self-pub book 2, particularly in the US. Lots of authors have published book 2 of a KP book one successfully.
> 
> The copyright is only for the words in the first book, not for the ideas, characters, places, plots. Moral rights to the integrity of books are only weakly enforced in the US, so you can name your character Harry Potter and send him on magical adventures as long as you don't plagiarize parts of Rowling's books or infringe on trademarks (I haven't checked to be sure Harry's name hasn't been trademarked, which would be a good idea before using it). Things might be different in the UK where moral rights are stronger.


I believe JK Rowling trademarked all the major names.

Publishers can license the right to the world in a book as well as the book itself, but I think that has to be licensed explicitly. In other words, I'm not sure a publisher gets the rights to any subsequent development of the character, world, etc. just by licensing rights to the one book. If they did, wouldn't Amazon just say to people who submitted a sequel of a previously accepted book to Scout, "Gee, thanks, but we already own the rights to this material."

Publishers (or sometimes studios, if there's been a movie adaptation) might want to license the rights to any subsequent development, but they'd have to pay for that, would they not? Lucas got a bundle when Disney bought the Star Wars franchise, in part because they weren't buying a specific movie or even a certain number of movies in the future. They were buying the whole creation and any possible derivatives of it.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

KitSarge said:


> Link to 355's launch thread if anyone is interested: https://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=258819.0


Nice Good Luck!


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Carey Lewis said:


> My book, Gray's Ghosts, didn't get selection. It was lonely in the waiting room for the few days after those that had their campaign end around the same time and got the boot. I still haven't gotten any feedback, so I guess my book wasn't shortlisted, which is somewhat odd considering I spent almost the full 15 days in limbo. I'm guessing maybe they just didn't know what to do with it, as it doesn't exactly fall cleanly into one genre.
> 
> Anyway, I figure I'm going to try this free release strategy that others have tried. I'm thinking of Monday, so I'll come back and let everyone know when it's available for those that wish to give it a read.
> 
> Now to craft up a blurb and cover for my next entry. I never thought I would get selected, I just find Scout useful for getting new eyes on the book.


Hi Carey,
Send KS an email requesting feedback. I didn't receive mine initially either. Good Luck, Dan


----------



## Sebourn

No go for Folklore. 

Oh well! Time to start prepping for publication.

Thanks again to all of you who gave it look!


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> I believe JK Rowling trademarked all the major names.
> 
> Publishers can license the right to the world in a book as well as the book itself, but I think that has to be licensed explicitly. In other words, I'm not sure a publisher gets the rights to any subsequent development of the character, world, etc. just by licensing rights to the one book. If they did, wouldn't Amazon just say to people who submitted a sequel of a previously accepted book to Scout, "Gee, thanks, but we already own the rights to this material."
> 
> Publishers (or sometimes studios, if there's been a movie adaptation) might want to license the rights to any subsequent development, but they'd have to pay for that, would they not? Lucas got a bundle when Disney bought the Star Wars franchise, in part because they weren't buying a specific movie or even a certain number of movies in the future. They were buying the whole creation and any possible derivatives of it.
> 
> Anyone know for sure?


Authors can and often do give up additional rights as part of publishing contracts, but the Scout contract doesn't require an author to avoid writing additional books in a series or using earlier characters.

TV and movie deals often broadly restrict future work in a series by an author to prevent creative conflicts between screenwriters and the author. But these contracts only restrict the parties to the agreement, not everyone else. The only way publishers and TV and movie producers can prevent third parties from using similar story ideas or fictional characters in new creative works in the US is through copyrights and trademarks. I think the UK has broader protections for artistic works to protect authors.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Tuesday. Only 13 days until Christmas!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
2 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
2 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
2 days left  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
4 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
4 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
9 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
11 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
11 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
13 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
16 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
16 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
16 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
17 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
17 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
18 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
24 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
25 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## RalphWebster

Four days to go!  Good luck to all who stand in line before me and to all of you who are waiting your turn.  Without question, this is an interesting ride.  Here are my numbers as of this morning - 195 hours on H&T, 3.3k views.  We started off strong, then fell to a trickle - perhaps we will get a few more views and nominations at the end.  It is clear the views are a function of face time - more time on H&T, more views.  But, the fall is steep.  When your listing falls to the back page (and once everyone who looks has already seen you) - well you know what happens.  The next step will be curious.  My genres are different from most everyone else - and the story too.  So are my demographics.  I suspect that I play to a much different audience so we will see what that means.  On that score I have my fingers crossed.  As for next steps...either way I will keep marketing my book.  I believe the message is important.  Six or so book clubs have been lined up for the coming months already - others will after the book is released.  That has worked well for me for my first book - sometimes they share the book among themselves but they always tell their family and friends and that really helps.  NetGalley has the book on their site and there are a number of commitments for reviews and blog interviews after the first of the year.  The local bookstore has the book scheduled for signings this summer.  That works well as we are in a tourist area - different tourists every week.  Will do some things with BookishFirst in January.  No experience there - we will see what that does.  Mostly I wanted to say thank you again.  I have learned so much following the exchanges here.  And, I have always felt that I was welcomed by friends!  Ralph


----------



## lincolnjcole

Good luck everyone! Christmas is right around the corner now!


----------



## SJFarrier

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, it's Tuesday. Only 13 days until Christmas!
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> 2 days left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 2 days left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 2 days left  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
> 4 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 4 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 9 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 11 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 11 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 16 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 16 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
> 16 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
> 17 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 17 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
> 18 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
> 24 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
> 25 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> 
> Thanks as ever for including me on your list. it's the home stretch and I can use all the help I can get. I have to say, this has felt like an incredibly long process. I imagine the waiting room isn't going to fly by either
> 
> I enjoy checking in with this group in the mornings. You are a supportive group and it's nice to be a part of it, even if I am a bit of a wallflower.


----------



## Kimjwest

nominations done!
Thanks


----------



## rickpost

RalphWebster said:


> Four days to go!


Four days for me also. I'm going on vacation tomorrow, so thanks in advance for any nominations when I get into that two-days-left window.
Rick


----------



## Used To Be BH

Sebourn said:


> No go for Folklore.
> 
> Oh well! Time to start prepping for publication.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you who gave it look!


I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> Authors can and often do give up additional rights as part of publishing contracts, but the Scout contract doesn't require an author to avoid writing additional books in a series or using earlier characters.
> 
> TV and movie deals often broadly restrict future work in a series by an author to prevent creative conflicts between screenwriters and the author. But these contracts only restrict the parties to the agreement, not everyone else. The only way publishers and TV and movie producers can prevent third parties from using similar story ideas or fictional characters in new creative works in the US is through copyrights and trademarks. I think the UK has broader protections for artistic works to protect authors.


That's pretty much my understanding, too. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Diana Layne

SJFarrier said:


> Steve Vernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks as ever for including me on your list. it's the home stretch and I can use all the help I can get. I have to say, this has felt like an incredibly long process. I imagine the waiting room isn't going to fly by either
> 
> I enjoy checking in with this group in the mornings. You are a supportive group and it's nice to be a part of it, even if I am a bit of a wallflower.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, Sophia, I just found this group, but glad I did. Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## Carey Lewis

Hey everyone,

So trying this free release thing. My rejected book Gray's Ghosts is now available for free if anyone wishes to grab a copy (and hopefully leave a review ) if you're interested. 

Still prepping the next book for rejection into Scout


----------



## Elvis English

Nominated the top 3 on the list:

The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier

Best of luck!


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

I got Cemetery Baby and The Poison People under the deadline. Both look very interesting. Good luck!


----------



## TheJackDublin

Hey, everyone - it’s been ages since I posted on here, juggling too many projects than I know how to keep in the air, but I wanted to let you know The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er Vol. 1 is finally live on Amazon!  

I must be the last of the campaigners from August to publish, but the wait was well worth it.  The amount of knowledge to gather, digest and put into action is like filling up your mug at the waterfall.  Props to all of you who have published before - this indie business is a tough slog!  

That said, I’m publishing the Book through Book Baby, so it isn’t launching for free, but I will run a 5-day free eBook promo starting January 11.  Softcover, hardcover and audiobook in the works, too!

Finally, I don’t remember who posted it before (I think it was Julianne) but thanks for the tip on changing browse categories.  My book was dumped in a very generic category at launch, but the change request is now in the hopper.  Up the adventure!

-Jack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelWollaston

TheJackDublin said:


> Hey, everyone - it's been ages since I posted on here, juggling too many projects than I know how to keep in the air, but I wanted to let you know The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er Vol. 1 is finally live on Amazon!
> 
> I must be the last of the campaigners from August to publish, but the wait was well worth it. The amount of knowledge to gather, digest and put into action is like filling up your mug at the waterfall. Props to all of you who have published before - this indie business is a tough slog!
> 
> That said, I'm publishing the Book through Book Baby, so it isn't launching for free, but I will run a 5-day free eBook promo starting January 11. Softcover, hardcover and audiobook in the works, too!
> 
> Finally, I don't remember who posted it before (I think it was Julianne) but thanks for the tip on changing browse categories. My book was dumped in a very generic category at launch, but the change request is now in the hopper. Up the adventure!
> 
> -Jack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck with the launch!! Hope it all goes well for you 

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## KitSarge

Carey Lewis said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So trying this free release thing. My rejected book Gray's Ghosts is now available for free if anyone wishes to grab a copy (and hopefully leave a review ) if you're interested.
> 
> Still prepping the next book for rejection into Scout


 #909 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
Awesome job Carey. Did you do any advertising?


----------



## TheJackDublin

RachelWollaston said:


> Best of luck with the launch!! Hope it all goes well for you
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Thanks, Rachel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelWollaston

Well, I didn't think I'd any sales ranks until the book went live, but it just so happened to catch my eye that Feathered is currently in the top 100 paid books in Fairy Tales! Well, that certainly made me smile!


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Carey Lewis said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So trying this free release thing. My rejected book Gray's Ghosts is now available for free if anyone wishes to grab a copy (and hopefully leave a review ) if you're interested.
> 
> Still prepping the next book for rejection into Scout


Picked it up! Good Luck Dan


----------



## KitSarge

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I didn't think I'd any sales ranks until the book went live, but it just so happened to catch my eye that Feathered is currently in the top 100 paid books in Fairy Tales! Well, that certainly made me smile!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


That's awesome Rachel!


----------



## Carey Lewis

KitSarge said:


> #909 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> Awesome job Carey. Did you do any advertising?


Thank you! It's at 686 now, and ranked 2, 3, and 4 in its categories. I'm pretty happy about that 

I didn't do any advertising other than a banner image on my Facebook and letting my subscribers know, as well as notifying Scout. I tried to get newsletter swaps for the free promotion, but only one accepted, and I'm not sure if it went out yet.

I'm hoping it carries over into paid sales when the promo is over, as well as reviews (something I've never had a great deal of luck obtaining).


----------



## RachelWollaston

Query time: to become an official bestseller, it only has to hit #1 in one of the selected categories, right??


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

Query time: to become an official bestseller, it only has to hit #1 in one of the selected categories, right??


Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Carey Lewis

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Picked it up! Good Luck Dan


Thanks Dan, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I didn't think I'd any sales ranks until the book went live, but it just so happened to catch my eye that Feathered is currently in the top 100 paid books in Fairy Tales! Well, that certainly made me smile!


You get a sales rank as soon as you sell the first copy--and that includes pre-orders. The downside is that you only get the rank boost when the pre-order happens and not again when it actually goes through as a sale at launch. It does mean getting some visibility during the pre-order, though, as well as longer on the hot new release list, so hopefully it will work out well for you.



RachelWollaston said:


> Query time: to become an official bestseller, it only has to hit #1 in one of the selected categories, right??


It depends what you mean by official bestseller. If you mean the little orange banner, then, yes, you get that by ranking first in any sub-category. If you mean becoming a bestseller that you can use as a title, like with New York Times Bestseller, then there isn't really any official bestseller title for Amazon. Of course, this does mean it gets abused. In the past, I've heard authors talk about needing to be in the top 100 of the store to legitimately count, but now that Amazon has started their own weekly bestseller list (Amazon Charts), I guess that's what would be most official?


----------



## TheJackDublin

RachelWollaston said:


> Well, I didn't think I'd any sales ranks until the book went live, but it just so happened to catch my eye that Feathered is currently in the top 100 paid books in Fairy Tales! Well, that certainly made me smile!
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


Nice build up to launch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heittwriter

Nominated _Magna_ and _The Man Who Loves Watches_. Best wishes to you two!

In other news, _Lost in Atlantis_ has largely become unnoticed as of late due to my lack of paid marketing. I'm not really worried too much, and hoping Amazon sways more toward quality and a good story in this respect.

I may try to reinvigorate the campaign a couple more times. Currently sitting at 2.6K views and 129 hours in H&T. That's without any kind of paid advertising on my behalf-I'm sure if I'd went the Author Shout route and etc., then I'd still be H&T, but I may not publish right away if they decline the work. I may go ahead and complete the series before that time.

On a side note, it looks like a lot of people on this forum are releasing their books for only 99 cents at launch. Is this to stay current and competitive with the market?

Not sure about how I feel listing it for that low a price, unless it was only for a short period of time as a promotion.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Wednesday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
1 day left  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
1 day left  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
1 day left  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
3 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
3 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
8 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
10 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
10 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
12 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
15 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
15 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
15days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
16 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
16 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
17 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
23 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
24 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Heittwriter said:


> On a side note, it looks like a lot of people on this forum are releasing their books for only 99 cents at launch. Is this to stay current and competitive with the market?
> 
> Not sure about how I feel listing it for that low a price, unless it was only for a short period of time as a promotion.


That's a very individual choice. Some of our colleagues have done well with a short free launch. I haven't quite been able to make myself do that, but I always launch at $0.99, and the last time in particular, it worked well for me.

However, launching free by itself might not do much. Here's what else did:

I launched soon after the Scout campaign was over to capture as much momentum as possible.
I lined up every promo site that would take me (26 sites spread out over roughly a month). Many were willing to take a new book, but few would have done so at regular price. Spreading is better than stacking, algorithmically speaking.

Scout momentum, low opening price, good spread of promos--these three things together made the book sticky. Sales slowed a bit when I raised the price, but for three months the book was in the 2,000 to 5,000 ranking range, and for another two it stayed above 20,000. I did little promo aside from AMS in those other four months. Had I been able to crank out a sequel around the end of that five-month period, I might have been able to ride the wave even farther.

I'm trying the same formula again, though unfortunately this time I can't launch quite as fast.

Of course, no method works for everybody, but that one seemed to work for me. Half the money I've made so far in self-publishing came from that one book, and mostly from that five-month sticky period.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler takes place in my neck of the woods in the East Bay. Definitely keeping fingers and toes crossed on that one


----------



## Arches

I'm stuck in limbo. My Scout page still says my book is in review, and it's been almost a week since they shot it down. I emailed them yesterday, but no response yet. Meanwhile, I put Forged by Fire up yesterday for $.99. My plan is to keep the launch low key, with little promotion until the second book comes out on 1/12/18.
The low key part is working, too well. It's currently at over four million in the rankings! Here the link: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07875BTT9
All in all, I'm not too worried about the low ranking so far. The real test will come when I start a free run for book 1 on Jan. 12th in support of book 2.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> I'm stuck in limbo. My Scout page still says my book is in review, and it's been almost a week since they shot it down. I emailed them yesterday, but no response yet. Meanwhile, I put Forged by Fire up yesterday for $.99. My plan is to keep the launch low key, with little promotion until the second book comes out on 1/12/18.
> The low key part is working, too well. It's currently at over four million in the rankings! Here the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07875BTT9
> All in all, I'm not too worried about the low ranking so far. The real test will come when I start a free run for book 1 on Jan. 12th in support of book 2.


I think this weird stuck-in-review scenario has never happened before. You would have gotten a boost from your nominators--if they knew it was up. Usually that's good for 10-20 sales, so you should get a little push when you get out of limbo.

I just bought a copy, so that should put you up to 3,000,000. (It doesn't take much in the lower ranges to move up a million or more.)


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think this weird stuck-in-review scenario has never happened before. You would have gotten a boost from your nominators--if they knew it was up. Usually that's good for 10-20 sales, so you should get a little push when you get out of limbo.
> 
> I just bought a copy, so that should put you up to 3,000,000. (It doesn't take much in the lower ranges to move up a million or more.)


Thanks for the support. I knew there must be a reason why I felt myself zooming a minute ago! I'm sure it'll all get worked out eventually.


----------



## VayneLine

Thanks for the support here guys, my book is still in review, just for stats out there I had 2.3k views, and 96 hours of trending, not sure how that stacks up.

Next, what is the preferred way to do it as far as have e-book first THEN the kdp, or KDP first, then ebook?


----------



## KitSarge

VayneLine said:


> Next, what is the preferred way to do it as far as have e-book first THEN the kdp, or KDP first, then ebook?


KDP is where you sell your e-book, so I'm not sure what the question is asking. However, after the formatting nightmare I've been living the past week, next time I going with paperback first and using that to do the e-book. Either way is kind of a huge pain, and if you use KDP's templates, do not use their first paragraph template: make it all body text b/c the drop caps screw everything up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so this is Thursday. Had a night shift last night and I am heading off shortly to a day shift. I slept a little in between. Save your money while can, folks. Growing old broke is NOT a game for sissies.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
LAST DAY LEFT!  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
LAST DAY LEFT!  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
LAST DAY LEFT!  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
2 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
2 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
7 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
9 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
9 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
11 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
14 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
14 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
14 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
15 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
15 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
16 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
22 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
23 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## matthewsylvester

Thanks for being such an asset to the community. It's great to see this.


Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so this is Thursday. Had a night shift last night and I am heading off shortly to a day shift. I slept a little in between. Save your money while can, folks. Growing old broke is NOT a game for sissies.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Nia, Be Mine by Diana Layne
> 2 days left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> 2 days left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
> 7 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 9 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 9 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 11 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
> 14 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 14 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
> 14 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
> 15 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 15 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
> 16 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
> 22 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
> 23 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## RachelWollaston

WasAnn said:


> Just a friendly tip here: Don't do it.
> 
> Getting that #1 in a category, particularly a sub-sub-category with the next highest ranking book somewhere in the five digits, does not a best-seller make. It absolutely ruins your credibility because it's super easy to check the best rank a book ever achieved.
> 
> I'm a USAT and WSJ Bestseller (#14 and #4). I'm also Amazon BS (love that BS...lol) oh so many times. I never once called myself a bestseller until I hit those official lists. If you hit #1 in the PAID side of Amazon, then you can too, but only if that Amazon caveat is before it. Some people do it if they hit top 100 of all of Amazon on the PAID side.
> 
> If you're hitting a small subcat, don't do it. Just don't.


Thank you for your advice! I will be careful. Wouldn't want to ruin my credibility!!

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## RachelWollaston

WasAnn said:


> I'll tell you why I do it. Maybe that will help some with decisions.
> 
> I do it because I want my newsletter folks to be able to get it at a low price...which also urges them to buy during those first crucial days instead of waiting. I'd rather sacrifice a little in royalties and get a few hundred sales which will boost rankings and make Amazon show my book to loads of other folks, who will eventually pay full price. 99 cents is still within the impulse "almost no money" zone for people, even those who are total bargain shoppers.
> 
> Would I do that if I didn't have a whole lot of folks on my list? Probably not, unless I could arrange a whole lot of advertising.


This is pretty much my thought process, too. I'm still relatively new to this game, so my emphasis is more on getting my books out there than making money.

Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier

Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> This is pretty much my thought process, too. I'm still relatively new to this game, so my emphasis is more on getting my books out there than making money.
> 
> Rachel Wollaston | YA/Fantasy author


That's a good insight. I think not everyone gets the fact that different career points may require different strategy. An author who has reached the point at which he or she can make a living on writing is naturally going to want (and need) to maximize income. To be doing that well, a writer would have a fair number of fans who are price agnostic and will buy at a higher price point.

On the other hand, a relatively new or less known writer may not have a lot of price agnostic fans. To develop that kind of base, one needs to get more exposure, and lower price points at new release and for promotions are part of that strategy. Once a writer's name becomes familiar to a large number of readers, that writer's strategy would probably change.


----------



## Alliescribbler

Hello everyone. My campaign for Tall Chimneys ended on 17th November. I wanted to share an update with you.
I was kept in the waiting room for two full weeks while my book was being reviewed by the KS editors. I know you will understand what agony this was for me, while, one by one, my contemporaries got the news that they had not been successful. The more days that went by, the more hopeful I was that my book was being discussed, read, shared around by the editorial team and getting closer to the point that they would accept it. Then, on day 14 I got an email saying that it hadn't made the grade. Disappointing. But I had my own launch all lined up, the MS uploaded to KDP and just waiting for me to press the publish button, a blog tour booked, all that stuff, so I swallowed my disappointment and got on with it. 
I was looking forward to the editorial comments though. I thought they might point out some things I could action, to make sure the book was as good as I could make it before I published. Eventually I sent them an email, asking when I could expect it.
Their reply shocked me more than I can say, much more than not being selected. They told me that as my book hadn't had a large number of nominations, it hadn't been short-listed and therefore I wouldn't be getting any editorial feedback. I couldn't believe it. Surely, if that was the case they had known on day one after the campaign that it was a none starter. Why, then, didn't they tell me straight away? Why had I had to wait a fortnight? It seemed just cruel.
Here is part of the reply I sent them: 'The jury is out as to whether I would do [KS] again. I guess it depends how my sales react when I tell my (pathetically few) nominators that the book is now available for sale. All in all I would liken the experience to that of the doomed slaves entering the Colosseum to face the Gladiators in Roman times. The power and advantage is all on the side of the Gladiators (Amazon), who toy with and tease the poor hapless sword-fodder for their own pleasure and that of the watching crowds. Can you not appreciate how much time, effort and HOPE goes into the writers' submissions? How we agonise over our cover image and blurb? How we spend the 30 days harrying every contact we ever made or almost-made or met-once-and-thought-they-might-be-interested to drive traffic to our campaign? And then the wait. Oh the terrible creep of minutes and hours and the relentless hammering on the send/receive button in anticipation of THE email. Surely the least you could do is give prompt, full information to those weaklings who do not make the grade? Dispatch us swiftly, please. It's kinder, in the end.'
By the way, my launch went brilliantly. two days on I have over 20 5 and 4* reviews and I almost 2000 free downloads.. My book is at #2 in one of its categories and was as high as #70 in the free kindle list. 
So, KS, who's sorry now?


----------



## TAClark

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> The Man Who Loves Watches by Alexander Winzer
> Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> Spur by Sophia Jane Farrier
> 
> Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thank you for your support. It has been a long month.


----------



## KitSarge

Alliescribbler said:


> Hello everyone. My campaign for Tall Chimneys ended on 17th November. I wanted to share an update with you.
> I was kept in the waiting room for two full weeks while my book was being reviewed by the KS editors. I know you will understand what agony this was for me, while, one by one, my contemporaries got the news that they had not been successful. The more days that went by, the more hopeful I was that my book was being discussed, read, shared around by the editorial team and getting closer to the point that they would accept it. Then, on day 14 I got an email saying that it hadn't made the grade. Disappointing. But I had my own launch all lined up, the MS uploaded to KDP and just waiting for me to press the publish button, a blog tour booked, all that stuff, so I swallowed my disappointment and got on with it.
> I was looking forward to the editorial comments though. I thought they might point out some things I could action, to make sure the book was as good as I could make it before I published. Eventually I sent them an email, asking when I could expect it.
> Their reply shocked me more than I can say, much more than not being selected. They told me that as my book hadn't had a large number of nominations, it hadn't been short-listed and therefore I wouldn't be getting any editorial feedback. I couldn't believe it. Surely, if that was the case they had known on day one after the campaign that it was a none starter. Why, then, didn't they tell me straight away? Why had I had to wait a fortnight? It seemed just cruel.
> ...
> By the way, my launch went brilliantly. two days on I have over 20 5 and 4* reviews and I almost 2000 free downloads.. My book is at #2 in one of its categories and was as high as #70 in the free kindle list.
> So, KS, who's sorry now?


Wow, Allie, that does seem cruel- I was watching your progress in the waiting room as we both ended our campaigns on the same day. Interesting that their reason for not giving you feedback was your number of nominations. Does that mean a crappy book with a high amount of nominations (yes, it's happened many times) will still get feedback? I wouldn't think Amazon would spend that much time critiquing a bad book.

I'm really glad your launch went well. How did you get that many reviews?


----------



## Alliescribbler

KitSarge said:


> Wow, Allie, that does seem cruel- I was watching your progress in the waiting room as we both ended our campaigns on the same day. Interesting that their reason for not giving you feedback was your number of nominations. Does that mean a crappy book with a high amount of nominations (yes, it's happened many times) will still get feedback? I wouldn't think Amazon would spend that much time critiquing a bad book.
> 
> I'm really glad your launch went well. How did you get that many reviews?


Yes, and a good book with fewer nominations will get overlooked. How fair, or sensible, is that? They do know how much traffic and how many nominations are generated organically, from genuine scouters, and how many are driven to the campaign by the author themselves. As hard as we might try to ask people to be considered in their nomination, the fact is that our friends and colleagues and contacts will nominate us automatically, so they aren't necessarily as objective. yet they all count. So the writers with big networks or, worse, who pay for nominations, will always have an advantage.
Regarding the reviews, I used a launch team. Have you heard of One Stop Fiction Author Resources? It is a fab support group for indie authors, full of tips, encouragement, marketing advice and genuinely helpful stuff. They have a facebook page. here is the link. https://www.facebook.com/groups/OneStopFictionBookMarketing/
I got lots of helpful advice from them.


----------



## Credella

Hi, I'm having my first experience with Kindle Scout. A week ago Monday I completed my historical mystery, TROUBLE IN TAMPA. Though I didn't know much about Amazon's Kindle Scout program, I decided to submit the newly minted ms to them because they said they would respond in 45 days. To my surprise, they emailed an acceptance the next day. 5000 words of the book along with a cover image and some author info went up on the Kindle Scout site Dec. 7 and stays there for thirty days (I think). As I understand it, if the book gets a sufficient number of votes from readers who click this link--https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3R2L2N5Y0W2H6/ and check out the first pages of my mystery novel Amazon will give me a contract. What I'm finding is that it's giving me a lot of sleepless nights seeing my book go up and down etc. But I guess this is the future for publishing. Best, Louise


----------



## Credella

Hi, A week ago Monday I completed my historical mystery, TROUBLE IN TAMPA. Though I didn’t know much about Amazon’s Kindle Scout program, I decided to submit the newly minted ms to them because they said they would respond in 45 days. To my surprise, they emailed an acceptance the next day. 5000 words of the book along with a cover image and some author info went up on the Kindle Scout site Dec. 7 and stays there for thirty days (I think). As I understand it, if the book gets a sufficient number of votes from readers Amazon will give me a contract. Since I’m pathetic at promotion, I don’t expect to win this race, but I worked hard on the book, so I’m giving it a try. It is giving me sleepless nights watching my stats go up and down but I guess this is the future of publishing. Louise


----------



## Arches

Alliescribbler said:


> Hello everyone. My campaign for Tall Chimneys ended on 17th November. I wanted to share an update with you.


Maybe a lot of folks at Scout are taking off for the holidays. I got rejected a week ago, and my campaign page still says the book is in review. I sent an email to them about this two days ago, but haven't heard back.

The bottom line is your launch is doing great, and that's all that really matters. Now you benefit from a 70% royalty instead of 50%! Congrats.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alliescribbler said:


> Hello everyone. My campaign for Tall Chimneys ended on 17th November. I wanted to share an update with you.
> Their reply shocked me more than I can say, much more than not being selected. They told me that as my book hadn't had a large number of nominations, it hadn't been short-listed and therefore I wouldn't be getting any editorial feedback. I couldn't believe it. Surely, if that was the case they had known on day one after the campaign that it was a none starter. Why, then, didn't they tell me straight away? Why had I had to wait a fortnight? It seemed just cruel.


Here's my theory, which may or may not make you feel better.

There were a few sizable glitches around that time, like Anthony getting notification his book hadn't been selected before his campaign was even over. I'm wondering if your book sitting so long might have been due to a similar glitch. Whoever responded to the email might not have had authorization to say, "Oh, yeah, we accidentally put it in the wrong pile," or whatever. Using nominations as an excuse could be calculated to cover that, or it could be that the nomination excuse was simply a way to maintain the public pose that nominations actually matter.

Of course, it's possible that protocols have changed, and nominations do actually have something to do with which books get shortlisted. We know that wasn't true in the past, as some books with almost no H & T (which probably means few nominations) were actually selected for publication. If the short list then were based on nominations, those books could never have been picked.

It's also worth noting that the amount of time in review doesn't seem to have much to do with whether someone is getting picked or not. I've had two campaigns. In one I was rejected instantly; in another I waited 11 days to be rejected. Both times I had good H & T numbers.


----------



## RalphWebster

Credella said:


> Hi, A week ago Monday I completed my historical mystery, TROUBLE IN TAMPA. Though I didn't know much about Amazon's Kindle Scout program, I decided to submit the newly minted ms to them because they said they would respond in 45 days. To my surprise, they emailed an acceptance the next day. 5000 words of the book along with a cover image and some author info went up on the Kindle Scout site Dec. 7 and stays there for thirty days (I think). As I understand it, if the book gets a sufficient number of votes from readers Amazon will give me a contract. Since I'm pathetic at promotion, I don't expect to win this race, but I worked hard on the book, so I'm giving it a try. It is giving me sleepless nights watching my stats go up and down but I guess this is the future of publishing. Louise


Louise - I am glad you made it over here. You are in great, warm, and comforting company. I have found that this place has helped my sleepless nights! Good luck to you. Ralph


----------



## Arches

The mystery about what is going on over at Kindle Scout deepens. Paul R. shot down Forged by Fire  a week ago in an email that began, "Thank you for submitting your novel Forged by Fire to Kindle Scout. We have read the book and have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to take this opportunity to provide you with some feedback that we hope you will find useful and encouraging."

As if that wasn't clear enough, Scout sent out an email to everyone who nominated me telling them of my book's failure to meet their high standards. But for the last week, my campaign page has said it's still in review. Two days ago, I asked them to fix the page so I could push the button to tell them I'd published the book and would they please tell the folks who nominated me.

Just now, I got a reply from Gabriel R. to my inquiry telling me my book is still in review. I've told  Gabriel R. about Paul R. in a reply to the recent email, and we'll see what happens. Their fifteen day review period is about up, so I should hear something definitive soon. 

I presume that they will reject it again, but I'm not sure of anything anymore. There does seem to be some confusion over at the Scout shop. In the meantime, my book is for sale in the Kindle Store, and I'm not pulling it down while they get their act together. I have no idea what will happen next.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> The mystery about what is going on over at Kindle Scout deepens. Paul R. shot down Forged by Fire a week ago in an email that began, "Thank you for submitting your novel Forged by Fire to Kindle Scout. We have read the book and have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to take this opportunity to provide you with some feedback that we hope you will find useful and encouraging."
> 
> As if that wasn't clear enough, Scout sent out an email to everyone who nominated me telling them of my book's failure to meet their high standards. But for the last week, my campaign page has said it's still in review. Two days ago, I asked them to fix the page so I could push the button to tell them I'd published the book and would they please tell the folks who nominated me.
> 
> Just now, I got a reply from Gabriel R. to my inquiry telling me my book is still in review. I've told Gabriel R. about Paul R. in a reply to the recent email, and we'll see what happens. Their fifteen day review period is about up, so I should hear something definitive soon.
> 
> I presume that they will reject it again, but I'm not sure of anything anymore. There does seem to be some confusion over at the Scout shop. In the meantime, my book is for sale in the Kindle Store, and I'm not pulling it down while they get their act together. I have no idea what will happen next.


It's likely someone just forgot to update some database somewhere, but it's odd you had to tell Gabriel R. about Paul R. Wouldn't Gabriel have checked to see what was happening before replying to you?

Your problem and Allie's problem aren't the same, but they could be related. I'd like to think the editors know what they're doing. Whoever updates records in the background seems to be having issues, as do some of the people who respond to emails. (Amazon is general is notorious for having first responders who aren't privy to the right information, though in the past I've never had a problem with KS personnel before.)


----------



## SJFarrier

Arches said:


> The mystery about what is going on over at Kindle Scout deepens. Paul R. shot down Forged by Fire a week ago in an email that began, "Thank you for submitting your novel Forged by Fire to Kindle Scout. We have read the book and have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to take this opportunity to provide you with some feedback that we hope you will find useful and encouraging."
> 
> As if that wasn't clear enough, Scout sent out an email to everyone who nominated me telling them of my book's failure to meet their high standards. But for the last week, my campaign page has said it's still in review. Two days ago, I asked them to fix the page so I could push the button to tell them I'd published the book and would they please tell the folks who nominated me.
> 
> Just now, I got a reply from Gabriel R. to my inquiry telling me my book is still in review. I've told Gabriel R. about Paul R. in a reply to the recent email, and we'll see what happens. Their fifteen day review period is about up, so I should hear something definitive soon.
> 
> Not to raise false hopes, but I think I might view this, well, hopefully. Isn't it possible the first response was the glitch?
> 
> On another note, it is my last day of campaigning. Thank you to anyone who was able to nominate Spur for publication. I appreciate it, and I appreciate all the conversation that has been going on here in kboards surrounding this process. Good luck to all my fellow last dayers!


----------



## Arches

The sword fell, again. This time time they got the job done. Forged by Fire is not Scout material. I barely felt the prick the second time. Thanks for everyone's help. I'll still be following the thread and nominating folks. Best of luck to all.
'


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Kindle Scout seems to be getting more and more selective about the books they choose. As with all things Amazon, I'm sure they're picking books they think will sell a lot of copies (and get a lot of reviews), regardless of quality. The editors at Amazon certainly don't seem to do any or much editing of books because I've read plenty with lots of typos and grammatical errors. It's a shame if they're only picking books with a lot of nominations now. They've passed on so many great books and picked up some not so enticing ones. 

My first week in the campaign was great. I was in H&T 24 hours each day except the first one (10 hours on launch day). The second week has been up and down. It's getting tough finding places to promote now. Even if they don't select the book, it's gotten great exposure. I'm sure it will generate sales, and will eliminate many of the possible negative reviews from people who picked it because it would be free.


----------



## srobards

I had one spot so went with Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark

Goodluck to all though.


----------



## Alliescribbler

SJFarrier said:


> Arches said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mystery about what is going on over at Kindle Scout deepens. Paul R. shot down Forged by Fire a week ago in an email that began, "Thank you for submitting your novel Forged by Fire to Kindle Scout. We have read the book and have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to take this opportunity to provide you with some feedback that we hope you will find useful and encouraging."
> 
> As if that wasn't clear enough, Scout sent out an email to everyone who nominated me telling them of my book's failure to meet their high standards. But for the last week, my campaign page has said it's still in review. Two days ago, I asked them to fix the page so I could push the button to tell them I'd published the book and would they please tell the folks who nominated me.
> 
> Just now, I got a reply from Gabriel R. to my inquiry telling me my book is still in review. I've told Gabriel R. about Paul R. in a reply to the recent email, and we'll see what happens. Their fifteen day review period is about up, so I should hear something definitive soon.
> 
> Not to raise false hopes, but I think I might view this, well, hopefully. Isn't it possible the first response was the glitch?
> 
> On another note, it is my last day of campaigning. Thank you to anyone who was able to nominate Spur for publication. I appreciate it, and I appreciate all the conversation that has been going on here in kboards surrounding this process. Good luck to all my fellow last dayers!
> 
> 
> 
> Shambles seems to be an understatement! I know it's holiday time but, really, can't they keep on the same page? In my opinion the whole program is riddled with flaws. Surely, surely, someone at KS is using that precious 30 day exclusivity period to READ through every submission and make a judgement regardless of how many nominations, how much H & T, how many page views? Don't they have the professional know-how to recognise a cracking good book when they see one? And then, with their marketing muscle, make it into a best-seller and a money-spinner?
> No, it seems not.
> (However, interesting idea for a new book! It would have to be a fantasy novel, of course.....)
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Friday. I have a long dayshift today and another dayshift tomorrow. Sunday I'll be travelling out to the in-laws.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
1 day left  Spark 211 by Rick Post
6 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
8 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
8 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
10 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
13 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
13 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
13 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
14 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
14 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
15 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
21 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
22 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## RalphWebster

CarriePulkinen said:


> I had two spots open, so I nominated One More Moon and Spark 211. Good luck to both of you!


Thank you! Spark 211 - I did the same for you! Keeping my fingers crossed. Ralph


----------



## rickpost

CarriePulkinen said:


> I had two spots open, so I nominated One More Moon and Spark 211. Good luck to both of you!


Thank you!


RalphWebster said:


> Thank you! Spark 211 - I did the same for you! Keeping my fingers crossed. Ralph


I nominated One More Moon. Thanks for your nom.


----------



## TAClark

srobards said:


> I had one spot so went with Magna Finesse by T.A. Clark
> 
> Goodluck to all though.


Thank you. I will reciprocate when I have an open slot.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Arches said:


> The sword fell, again. This time time they got the job done. Forged by Fire is not Scout material. I barely felt the prick the second time. Thanks for everyone's help. I'll still be following the thread and nominating folks. Best of luck to all.
> '


I'm sorry you had to go through that twice. All the best on your launch.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ronesa_aveela said:


> Kindle Scout seems to be getting more and more selective about the books they choose. As with all things Amazon, I'm sure they're picking books they think will sell a lot of copies (and get a lot of reviews), regardless of quality.


I'd like to put a little faith in readers in general and assume that there is some relationship between quality and sales. Marjorie's book, one of the few to be accepted recently from our little group, looks excellent to me.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

One More Moon by Ralph Webster
Spark 211 by Rick Post
Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## RalphWebster

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> One More Moon by Ralph Webster
> Spark 211 by Rick Post
> Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you! At least the sun is shining today. FYI - for those of you who watch these kinds of things, here are my numbers (not because I am proud - just because it gives others something to compare to). As of this morning 3.4 k page views, 195 hours on H&T, 69% internal/31% external. Virtually all promotion was self done (emails to friends, Facebook, where appropriate just a little Goodreads, here). I did spend $25 for someone to do twitter posts for the last 2 weeks - can't see that it made any difference (probably my genre) can only see 2-3 visitors that came in from twitter). While the person I worked with on the twitter posts was great, the result was not worth it. For me I think the best result was from the emails to people who attended book clubs where I talked about my last book. I do know that my numbers are nowhere near the kinds of number some get.


----------



## jaxonreed

Credella said:


> Hi, I'm having my first experience with Kindle Scout. A week ago Monday I completed my historical mystery, TROUBLE IN TAMPA. Though I didn't know much about Amazon's Kindle Scout program, I decided to submit the newly minted ms to them because they said they would respond in 45 days. To my surprise, they emailed an acceptance the next day. 5000 words of the book along with a cover image and some author info went up on the Kindle Scout site Dec. 7 and stays there for thirty days (I think). As I understand it, if the book gets a sufficient number of votes from readers who click this link--https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3R2L2N5Y0W2H6/ and check out the first pages of my mystery novel Amazon will give me a contract. What I'm finding is that it's giving me a lot of sleepless nights seeing my book go up and down etc. But I guess this is the future for publishing. Best, Louise


Welcome aboard! As many will state here, they've accepted books without much traffic in the past, and passed on others with lots of traffic. But if they like your book and think it will sell, chances are they'll publish it.


----------



## Arches

Marjorie Florestal said:


> I'm sorry you had to go through that twice. All the best on your launch.


Thanks for your kind thoughts and for those from everyone else. It really hasn't been too bad for me. This seems to be an awkward time for the Zon, both in Scout and the larger Kindle program. As someone else said, the Scout team seems small, and with the need to provide editorial comments for many submissions in November and December, they are probably stretched to the max.

Plus, it's the holidays, Happy Hanukkah! And Christmas is coming! This is my favorite time of the year, and everybody wants to take time off about now. This is no doubt Amazon's busiest time of the year, so its no wonder that things are falling through the cracks.

As for my launch, thanks to a few key purchases from folks on this forum and elsewhere, Forged by Fire has zoomed up in the ranks from 4.8 million to 23K at the moment. I am doing a soft launch, so I don't expect any better until mid-January when I release the second book in the series. I've scheduled some promotions with Book Rank that will kick in then. That's when I'll find out whether this new series attracts readers.

In the meantime, I'm enjoying the season and watching with interest as other folks continue their Scout campaigns. And I'm writing the next book.


----------



## Carey Lewis

So after nearly 14 days on the chopping block, my book was rejected. I awaited feedback and got none, so like Allie, I emailed asking if I was to get any. Today I received the same response, which pretty much said my book wasn't even looked at because it had so few nominations. I have a few problems with this after taking a moment to think it through.

I feel now would be a good time to say I didn't think I would get accepted by Scout, so my rejection came as no surprise, and indeed, there was no heartbreak on my part. I simply use the platform to get new eyes on my work, which will hopefully turn into fans. So what I say doesn't come from bitterness or frustration, merely non-biased thought.

From its inception, it was feared Scout would be nothing more than a popularity contest. Bill has said a few times recently that if it was truly "reader powered" it would be subject to click-farms and selections essentially being bought. Well, after doing more thinking, I think this is partially true.

While nominations won't get your book selected, it will get your book LOOKED at, according to the email I got. I don't believe there is a magical number of nominations that will get the book in front of the eyes of editors. I can't help but believe it's on a sliding scale, or a bell-curve if you will. Let's say when the program first started, it was 50 nominations. Now that people are getting thousands of page views (my first campaign I don't think cracked 1000, which was normal at the time), it can be assumed the number of average nominations rose as well.

Maybe before people had enough outreach on their own to get enough nominations to secure a read, but with all the paid promotions going on now, I can't imagine the number of nominations not rising with all the new page views these promotions bring. So what that means to me, is that to get at least a shot, one needs to pay for promotions. To get eyes on your book from the decision makers, one has to pay. 

Scout has become what skeptics feared it would be: a popularity contest. Not to win, but just to have a shot.

If this isn't the case, then they should take more time to craft the wording in their emails. Because that's what it said. Not enough nominations to attract a read. It's not hard to read between the lines.

Doing it this asinine way loses them a lot of good quality books, as another poster mentioned. I've read many Scout winners and it takes me less than one hand to count all the good ones. I've read many Scout rejects that have been as good, if not far better, than ones Scout has selected. I've also read some absolutely dreadful Scout rejects as well. 

Yes, I realize not everyone will enjoy the same things. Yes, I know everyone has different tastes. Yes, I know everyone is different. But come on. While I didn't greatly enjoy The Great Gatsby, I can say it's a good book and well written. Reading Cormac McCarthy, I can't help but feel he's almost daring you to give up and lull you to sleep and sometimes it feels like torture to finish, but I can still recognize it as good and some of the prose is beautiful. I didn't understand Last Exit to Brooklyn fully, but it was still thought provoking. I wanted to burn American Psycho after I read it, but it was still a pretty good book. My point is you can recognize quality without actually liking it. 

As authors, we've all got branding on our minds (or at least most of us do). I have a fairly big TBR list of Scout winners I haven't gotten around to yet. When I think of cracking one open, I cringe. I don't expect much anymore from a Scout winner, in fact, I automatically assume I need to lower my expectation of quality. This is the Scout brand to me, and I'm sure I can't be alone. Is that how Scout wants their brand to be known? Would anyone want that to be their brand? 

Sure, sometimes you want to watch The Avengers. I get it, sometimes that's exactly what I want too. But should you forsake all other movies for that franchise because they spent $100+ million on it while a far better movie won't even catch your eye because it only cost $10 million to make? The Avengers is just fine for what it is, but sometimes I want to watch Pulp Fiction, or a "prestige" picture.


----------



## Heittwriter

Carey Lewis said:


> So after nearly 14 days on the chopping block, my book was rejected. I awaited feedback and got none, so like Allie, I emailed asking if I was to get any. Today I received the same response, which pretty much said my book wasn't even looked at because it had so few nominations. I have a few problems with this after taking a moment to think it through.
> 
> I feel now would be a good time to say I didn't think I would get accepted by Scout, so my rejection came as no surprise, and indeed, there was no heartbreak on my part. I simply use the platform to get new eyes on my work, which will hopefully turn into fans. So what I say doesn't come from bitterness or frustration, merely non-biased thought.
> 
> From its inception, it was feared Scout would be nothing more than a popularity contest. Bill has said a few times recently that if it was truly "reader powered" it would be subject to click-farms and selections essentially being bought. Well, after doing more thinking, I think this is partially true.
> 
> While nominations won't get your book selected, it will get your book LOOKED at, according to the email I got. I don't believe there is a magical number of nominations that will get the book in front of the eyes of editors. I can't help but believe it's on a sliding scale, or a bell-curve if you will. Let's say when the program first started, it was 50 nominations. Now that people are getting thousands of page views (my first campaign I don't think cracked 1000, which was normal at the time), it can be assumed the number of average nominations rose as well.
> 
> Maybe before people had enough outreach on their own to get enough nominations to secure a read, but with all the paid promotions going on now, I can't imagine the number of nominations not rising with all the new page views these promotions bring. So what that means to me, is that to get at least a shot, one needs to pay for promotions. To get eyes on your book from the decision makers, one has to pay.
> 
> Scout has become what skeptics feared it would be: a popularity contest. Not to win, but just to have a shot.
> 
> If this isn't the case, then they should take more time to craft the wording in their emails. Because that's what it said. Not enough nominations to attract a read. It's not hard to read between the lines.
> 
> Doing it this asinine way loses them a lot of good quality books, as another poster mentioned. I've read many Scout winners and it takes me less than one hand to count all the good ones. I've read many Scout rejects that have been as good, if not far better, than ones Scout has selected. I've also read some absolutely dreadful Scout rejects as well.
> 
> Yes, I realize not everyone will enjoy the same things. Yes, I know everyone has different tastes. Yes, I know everyone is different. But come on. While I didn't greatly enjoy The Great Gatsby, I can say it's a good book and well written. Reading Cormac McCarthy, I can't help but feel he's almost daring you to give up and lull you to sleep and sometimes it feels like torture to finish, but I can still recognize it as good and some of the prose is beautiful. I didn't understand Last Exit to Brooklyn fully, but it was still thought provoking. I wanted to burn American Psycho after I read it, but it was still a pretty good book. My point is you can recognize quality without actually liking it.
> 
> As authors, we've all got branding on our minds (or at least most of us do). I have a fairly big TBR list of Scout winners I haven't gotten around to yet. When I think of cracking one open, I cringe. I don't expect much anymore from a Scout winner, in fact, I automatically assume I need to lower my expectation of quality. This is the Scout brand to me, and I'm sure I can't be alone. Is that how Scout wants their brand to be known? Would anyone want that to be their brand?
> 
> Sure, sometimes you want to watch The Avengers. I get it, sometimes that's exactly what I want too. But should you forsake all other movies for that franchise because they spent $100+ million on it while a far better movie won't even catch your eye because it only cost $10 million to make? The Avengers is just fine for what it is, but sometimes I want to watch Pulp Fiction, or a "prestige" picture.


Carey,

If what you say is true, then I fear _Lost in Atlantis_ will more than likely get overlooked, too. I can't see it hitting H&T again without paying for promotions, so now I'm beginning to formulate a different plan of action in the event I receive the same response as you.

That's frustrating they don't look at the work regardless of nominations-if that's the case (as they stated in your e-mail), then they are most definitely passing on a lot of quality work. Had I known that information before submitting, I wouldn't have submitted in the first place.

What were your stats at the end of the campaign? I'm at 2.7K views and 129 hours in H&T, and the campaign ends in 13 days. I would like to know what the pre-requisite is for getting overlooked.

My other question is...if they do reject the work, then will publishers still be interested given the fact that 7 chapters are published on Kindle Scout? That is if I didn't want to rush into self-publishing, of course. However, I'm not sure they would be willing to touch it with a ten-foot pole after having nearly a fourth of the book online-and it looks to be permanent (unless they can remove it after the fact).


----------



## Heittwriter

Nominated both One More Moon and Spark 211!

Brit


----------



## RalphWebster

Heittwriter said:


> Carey,
> 
> If what you say is true, then I fear _Lost in Atlantis_ will more than likely get overlooked, too. I can't see it hitting H&T again without paying for promotions, so now I'm beginning to formulate a different plan of action in the event I receive the same response as you.
> 
> That's frustrating they don't look at the work regardless of nominations-if that's the case (as they stated in your e-mail), then they are most definitely passing on a lot of quality work. Had I known that information before submitting, I wouldn't have submitted in the first place.
> 
> What were your stats at the end of the campaign? I'm at 2.7K views and 129 hours in H&T, and the campaign ends in 13 days. I would like to know what the pre-requisite is for getting overlooked.
> 
> My other question is...if they do reject the work, then will publishers still be interested given the fact that 7 chapters are published on Kindle Scout? That is if I didn't want to rush into self-publishing, of course. However, I'm not sure they would be willing to touch it with a ten-foot pole after having nearly a fourth of the book online-and it looks to be permanent (unless they can remove it after the fact).


I am really sorry to hear that. As tomorrow begins my "wait", I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt. Could it be that there is a committee process involved with the selections, a process where a number of people have to weigh in and a number of factors need to be considered? That being said, there could be a number of reasons why someone is or is not selected, # of nominations could be one factor depending upon circumstance (like number of books in genre,etc.) A committee process could explain the delays - and perhaps some of the confusion. I am going with that hope. It sounds like I might be beginning a long and difficult number of days. Did I say Happy Holidays


----------



## JenOrtiz

As it's been a year since I was accepted under the Scout program to be published by Kindle Press, I thought I'd come back with some thoughts. 

First, I would say that it's been a mixed bag. The first few months were quite nice, sales-wise. Then KP started adjusting the price (I fluctuated between $.99 and $3.99, sometimes without warning) - and my sales and reads plummeted. I certainly don't feel as though I was given any kind of preferential marketing treatment, because of being in the Scout program. In fact, when I was on promo, it was thrown in with several hundred other books on promo and I was found on the 10th+ page. 

So, overall, it has been more disappointing than anything. 

The advance was nice, the editing was okay (though I felt as though they wanted to cut out large portions of my book that would have adversely affected the voice/tone of the storyline - I rejected those changes), their communication is fair. 

At this point, I'm waiting until I can ask for my rights back and, in the meantime, I'm going about my merry way and working on other projects. I won't be submitting to KP or the Scout program again. 

I wasn't expecting to be a best seller under this program, but I was expecting to see the "Featured Amazon marketing" that was promised and I don't feel like that happened. 

To be 100% fair, some Scout authors have had GREAT success and I think that's wonderful.

I'm glad I submitted, because I always would have wondered. I would certainly suggest trying out the program, just be aware that everyone's mileage varies, as it will with any trad publisher (can we call KP a trad publisher? I guess?). 

To those running campaigns, good luck! If you're chosen, congrats and enjoy the advance!   If you're not chosen, take heart in that everyone who nominated you will get notified when you publish your book on your own, which will hopefully be a nice marketing boost for you.


----------



## Carey Lewis

Heittwriter said:


> Carey,
> 
> If what you say is true, then I fear _Lost in Atlantis_ will more than likely get overlooked, too. I can't see it hitting H&T again without paying for promotions, so now I'm beginning to formulate a different plan of action in the event I receive the same response as you.
> 
> That's frustrating they don't look at the work regardless of nominations-if that's the case (as they stated in your e-mail), then they are most definitely passing on a lot of quality work. Had I known that information before submitting, I wouldn't have submitted in the first place.
> 
> What were your stats at the end of the campaign? I'm at 2.7K views and 129 hours in H&T, and the campaign ends in 13 days. I would like to know what the pre-requisite is for getting overlooked.
> 
> My other question is...if they do reject the work, then will publishers still be interested given the fact that 7 chapters are published on Kindle Scout? That is if I didn't want to rush into self-publishing, of course. However, I'm not sure they would be willing to touch it with a ten-foot pole after having nearly a fourth of the book online-and it looks to be permanent (unless they can remove it after the fact).


My stats were 97 hours H&T with 3.6K page views. I know it's quite low, but I did absolutely NO marketing whatsoever. I didn't even inform my mailing list, nor made any posts on Facebook. The only place I mentioned the campaign was here on this forum. I adopted the set it and forget it model for reasons I posted many many pages ago.

I don't know the exact number of nominations needed to secure a read, but I imagine you'll be fine.

More interesting to me, is I launched with a free strategy for three days. The only marketing I did was to tell my list, post in three facebook groups, and again, this forum. During those days, my book was consistently in the top 1000, always number two in my first category (suspense - ghosts), and never higher than 6 in the remaining two (Crime Fiction - Heists, and Crime Fiction - Noir). Granted, that's the free store, but with ZERO promotions other than stated above. I could only imagine the damage the book could have done with some Amazon marketing behind it.

My theory was that as soon as a book was submitted, someone was reading it, and they'd read it until the author gave them a reason to discard the book. If it passed that initial reader, it would go on to someone else, who may or may not make the selection. That was my running theory, and maybe it was true at one time, but now I have to reassess. Now it seems (according to the email I got) that only books with high nominations will be read, becoming (like I said earlier) everyone's biggest criticism of the program - a popularity contest. This sucks because some of us don't have a large group to market to and can't afford promotions, no matter how cheap they may be.

And please don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to attack writers who have gotten the Scout contract, I'm merely questioning the methods of selection. Hey, if you got a contract, good for you. There have been two writers on this forum that have gotten contracts (I'll leave them nameless and they're before my time so I never read their winning books) who have admitted, upon reflection, that their books weren't the best they could have been. One, I believe, put their book through a few more rounds of edits (from outside sources) before handing in the final draft to be published.

I will be submitting to Scout again, and again, I do not expect to be chosen. Part of me doesn't want to be. Many authors have been disappointed with the process and want their rights reverted. JenOrtiz, who posted above, is one who wrote on this thread at an opportune time. What she said about the edits suggested, taking away from the tone and voice of the book, only gives me more credence to the quality (or lack thereof) they're looking for or trying to propagate. While the advance would be nice, it doesn't seem Scout is really keeping up their end of the bargain with the muscle of Amazon marketing behind it. I can't help but feel readers would turn away from the Scout brand such as I had because of poor reading experiences.


----------



## Cecelia

It looks as though they cleaned up their list. I got a heap of "not selected's and one selected. Congratulations author of _The Locksmith_!


----------



## Elvis English

Just nominated the top 3 on the list:

One More Moon by Ralph Webster
Spark 211 by Rick Post
Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler

As always, best of luck.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

JenOrtiz said:


> I wasn't expecting to be a best seller under this program, but I was expecting to see the "Featured Amazon marketing" that was promised and I don't feel like that happened.


This is what I'm in it for, so if this doesn't happen, it would be better not to be chosen. At least then the people who really had in interest in the book might buy it.


----------



## Carey Lewis

WasAnn said:


> To those believing that KS is now a popularity contest...I don't think so. While I don't work for the mighty Zon, I do know they utilize algos and metrics in ways unmatched in the private sector. Possibly better than the public sector!
> 
> While that wording is awkward and gives a very wrong impression, which they should revisit, what I think is left out of that is the secret sauce. Naturally, they can't mention the secret sauce, but they could do better.
> 
> The verbiage could be altered to be...insufficient customer engagement. That is, I think, a far appropriate and probably accurate description.
> 
> They know exactly what every single scouter does on a page. They know how long they looked, how far down the read, if they gave up on the sample halfway through, if they clicked nomination without finishing the sample, if they gave feedback when the popup shows up. They know everything.
> 
> If a thousand people click to your page, and you get 100 nominations, you have a 10% success rate. But wait...did you get 15 of those nominations without scrolling with sufficient slowness down the sample? Hmm. Did 500 of those who clicked not even bother to expand the sample and not nominate?
> 
> As scouters here, we show support to each other, but I'm not sure that support is useful when it's an auto-click. Read each one all the way through, give feedback, LOOK like you actually want to read the book.
> 
> So, while we can't know for sure what's in the secret sauce, we know they love algos. It's easy to set up a customer behavior algo that tests engagement. I wouldn't take the popularity contest idea literally. If it were, then those with the most time on hot and trending would get it every time. They don't. Not even close. Look instead at the concept of engagement and work from there.


No offense Ann, but where did you hear that is the way the Amazon algo works for Scout? The only mention I've heard about that theory is here on this forum, which started as speculation but was repeated so often, it has now become believed as fact. If I'm wrong, and that's the way the Scout algo works, then I will humbly stand corrected. For now, the only concrete evidence I have inside the opaque workings of Scout's process is the email I received, which was probably the same email another poster received.

I nominate quite a few books, and I look at the cover, briefly the description, maybe a line or two, and more often than the content, the author bio. I can't imagine I'm so unique that I'm the only one that does this. Many many many scouters will nominate on the last day of the campaign, and more than likely, will do so without looking at the content of the work, but something has tickled their fancy. And as is human nature, they nominate at the end to get as much for free as they can and to not waste too much time.

And just to reiterate, I didn't say to win the contract it was a popularity contest. I said to have a SHOT at winning it was a popularity contest. They so much as said so in the email they sent. Nominations are the indicator to put the book in front of editors.

I think most people give the Zon a lot more credit than is probably warranted. Their algos are made by people, and people are just that... people. Not infallible.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Here's the way I see this situation. We have two contradictory pieces of data: Anthony's rejection two days before his campaign was over on one hand, and Carey's and Allie's email saying they didn't get feedback because they didn't receive enough nominations to be shortlisted on the other.

The first piece suggests two things: that books are read prior to the end of the campaign, which implies that campaign stats don't matter. The second piece suggests nominations are what is used to determine the shortlist. Both pieces of evidence are just a few days apart, so the discrepancy probably isn't due to any change in the KS process.

I could be wrong, but the only way I see to reconcile the two is to assume that the person doing the email didn't know what he or she was talking about. Perhaps he or she misinterpreted something.

There's nothing inherently irrational in using some of the campaign stats to determine who makes the shortlist; in fact, the way the Kindle Scout process is worded could be interpreted in exactly that way. The problem with that, though, is that, if there is one thing Amazon likes more than algorithms, it's keeping its behind-the-scenes stuff behind the scenes. "Secret sauce," as Wasann said. Is there any rational explanation for Amazon suddenly deciding to release a detail about how the shortlist was created? Not that I can think of, especially when the email could just have explained that the book didn't make the shortlist without elaborating. One could assume that detail was leaked by mistake, but that still doesn't explain Anthony's situation.

The only other possibility I can think of is that it was an editor rather than an emailer who made the mistake--an editor who didn't realize nominations had anything to do with the shortlist and thus read and decided on the fate of Anthony's submission prematurely. Which is more likely--that the emailer was mistaken about the process, or that an editor was?

The situation isn't great in any of those scenarios. Someone screwed up at some point. Maybe multiple people did. I would, however, suggest that there's no way to reconcile the conflicting data if we assume that Scout now uses the nominations to create a shortlist. (We know the Scout process hasn't always done that because of the people selected with very low H & T numbers; they would never have made the shortlist if they needed a lot of nominations to do it.)


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I think it's shockingly inconsiderate to keep someone waiting the full two weeks and then say their book didn't even make in into consideration. Whatever is going on over at Scout (and Amazon!) at the moment, they really need to get back on top of things.

Having said that, it's been really interesting hearing an overview of the feedback from those who've received it, and I hope that situations like the recent ones don't make them decide not to continue with the feedback. I can see from their perspective how much simpler it is to have a closed door. (However frustrating it may be for all of us!)

I've been planning to do a Scout run in the first half of next year, with a set and forget approach. I guess I'll have to think it through (and keep watching how things progress) to decide if there's any point to doing one now.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday.

I've got a shift at work to head to, and I need to go and clean the snow off of the sidewalk first.

So, bearing in mind that this is going to be a hasty entry, let me say a couple of things about one of the things that people "know" about Kindle Scout.

First off - "Kindle Scout is a popularity contest!"

Well, they have never made any bones about how nominations and Hot and Trending weighs in their decision-making. That is why I would ALWAYS recommend that anyone entering a book into Kindle Scout needs to be prepared to do a bit of campaigning. I do not recommend throwing good money at it - although some folks do. However, whenever I see someone start out their campaign by announcing that they aren't going to do ANYTHING to promote their Kindle Scout offering, I wonder if they are going to achieve success.

Lincoln Cole went to a great deal of effort a while ago to keep a running list of how much H&T each of our kboards candidates had. Some of the winners spent a LOT of time in the H&T list. Some of them spent hardly any time at all in H&T.

(H&T = Hot and Trending)

So, I would say that it ISN'T always a "popularity contest". Sometimes your book just doesn't make the cut.

Remember, Kindle Scout and Kindle Press is just an odd variety of a publishing company. I've been dealing with with publishers for several decades and I can tell you that sometimes no matter how good your book is, it doesn't make the cut. Same thing with Kindle Scout. Maybe you have JUST written the very best hardboiled detective novel and Kindle Press just released three other hardboiled detective novels. Well, odds are that your wonderful book is going to get passed over. There can be all kinds of reasons for a book not making the cut.

When a book doesn't make the cut - with any sort of a publisher - it always hurts. You always instinctively want to say "That sucks!". You always instinctively want to blame the publisher for just being short-sighted.

Don't do that.

The thing to remember is that Kindle Scout is the best free pre-release mechanism on the market today. You get thirty days to promote your book. Even if it doesn't make the cut, if you can get your book out right away that is a pool of possible readers. So that, more than anything, is why I recommend that folks need to do what they can to promote their Kindle Scout campaign.

Everybody has a whole lot of reasons for feeling the way that they feel about anything - but heck, Kindle Scout "is reader-powered publishing for new, never-before-published books. It's a place where readers help decide if a book gets published."

They say it pretty plainly. They don't try to hide any of the facts.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  One More Moon by Ralph Webster
LAST DAY LEFT!  Spark 211 by Rick Post
5 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
7 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
7 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
9 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
12 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
12 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
12 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
13 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
13 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
14 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
20 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
21 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Arches

Steve is wise in the ways of the world.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JenOrtiz said:


> As it's been a year since I was accepted under the Scout program to be published by Kindle Press, I thought I'd come back with some thoughts.
> 
> First, I would say that it's been a mixed bag. The first few months were quite nice, sales-wise. Then KP started adjusting the price (I fluctuated between $.99 and $3.99, sometimes without warning) - and my sales and reads plummeted. I certainly don't feel as though I was given any kind of preferential marketing treatment, because of being in the Scout program. In fact, when I was on promo, it was thrown in with several hundred other books on promo and I was found on the 10th+ page.
> 
> So, overall, it has been more disappointing than anything.
> 
> The advance was nice, the editing was okay (though I felt as though they wanted to cut out large portions of my book that would have adversely affected the voice/tone of the storyline - I rejected those changes), their communication is fair.
> 
> At this point, I'm waiting until I can ask for my rights back and, in the meantime, I'm going about my merry way and working on other projects. I won't be submitting to KP or the Scout program again.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to be a best seller under this program, but I was expecting to see the "Featured Amazon marketing" that was promised and I don't feel like that happened.
> 
> To be 100% fair, some Scout authors have had GREAT success and I think that's wonderful.
> 
> I'm glad I submitted, because I always would have wondered. I would certainly suggest trying out the program, just be aware that everyone's mileage varies, as it will with any trad publisher (can we call KP a trad publisher? I guess?).
> 
> To those running campaigns, good luck! If you're chosen, congrats and enjoy the advance!  If you're not chosen, take heart in that everyone who nominated you will get notified when you publish your book on your own, which will hopefully be a nice marketing boost for you.


Thanks for sharing your experiences.

Kindle Press, like every other trad publisher, doesn't give the same treatment to all books, just as you point out. The definition of "featured Amazon marketing" is very flexible.

I wouldn't recommend Scout for people who already sell really well on their own. Chances are if an author is making a living on his or her writing, Kindle Press is unlikely to do better. On the other hand, for a complete newbie or a prawn, Kindle Press might make a significant difference. When I look at the reversion terms (less than $25,000 in any five-year period, less than $500 in any twelve-month period), that's typically more than I make on a single book within a comparable time frame. Actually, only one book has made more than that for me in twelve months (ironically, my first Scout reject). That means that even if KP did the minimum for me, I might conceivably do better than I could do on my own. If I didn't, I could more easily get the rights reverted than with any other publisher.

For people looking for agents, it's always nice to have a publishing credit other than straight self-publishing. That might be another reason for trying out Scout.

It's a good thing to try if one has reasonable expectations. Kindle Press isn't likely to have the impact of a Big Five publisher or even one of the other Amazon imprints, but it could get an author more exposure than he or she could get on his or her own.


----------



## Kimjwest

Heittwriter said:


> Carey,
> 
> My other question is...if they do reject the work, then will publishers still be interested given the fact that 7 chapters are published on Kindle Scout? That is if I didn't want to rush into self-publishing, of course. However, I'm not sure they would be willing to touch it with a ten-foot pole after having nearly a fourth of the book online-and it looks to be permanent (unless they can remove it after the fact).


After your campaign, you can write to them to ask them to remove your work from their Kindlescout website and from their search engines. It's in their TOCs, I think.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences.
> 
> Kindle Press, like every other trad publisher, doesn't give the same treatment to all books, just as you point out. The definition of "featured Amazon marketing" is very flexible.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend Scout for people who already sell really well on their own. Chances are if an author is making a living on his or her writing, Kindle Press is unlikely to do better. On the other hand, for a complete newbie or a prawn, Kindle Press might make a significant difference. When I look at the reversion terms (less than $25,000 in any five-year period, less than $500 in any twelve-month period), that's typically more than I make on a single book within a comparable time frame. Actually, only one book has made more than that for me in twelve months (ironically, my first Scout reject). That means that even if KP did the minimum for me, I might conceivably do better than I could do on my own. If I didn't, I could more easily get the rights reverted than with any other publisher.
> 
> For people looking for agents, it's always nice to have a publishing credit other than straight self-publishing. That might be another reason for trying out Scout.
> 
> It's a good thing to try if one has reasonable expectations. Kindle Press isn't likely to have the impact of a Big Five publisher or even one of the other Amazon imprints, but it could get an author more exposure than he or she could get on his or her own.


This is how I intend to use Kindle Scout.

Although I have published seven books under pen names, this time I'm going for it seriously under my own name and intend to give full time a bloody good go!

Scout is part of that plan in one of two ways.

1. I win a contract and then rapidly release the second and third in the series to maximise the marketing Amazon will be doing for me.

2. They don't offer me a contract and I use the publicity gained to launch my three rapid releases.

Either way, it seems like a good way to kick-start a career.


----------



## Kimjwest

I think KindleScout fully expect you to promote your book while on campaign; that's why they want you to have social media links etc up on the website during your campaign.  Doing nothing in the hope of being discovered is just like submitting to a trad publisher; Scout makes it clear that they expect you to reach out to your networks to promote it. I remember reading a Scout submission which was so brilliant and compelling, I read it several times.  The author had no website/FB, nothing and when they lost the campaign they had no follow up contacts in their thank you email. Even on its last day it wasn't H&T. Perhaps had that author just gotten a few external votes it might have helped them move forward in the selection process. I suspect that there is some value they attach to our nominations, perhaps to get us to another stage in the selection process. But clearly they are not the ultimate deciding factor. Perhaps in the early days of Scout, not much promo was needed, but it's likely now that with the astronomical manuscript submissions each averaging 9-10k views, there is a new culling strategy they had to develop and rules may have changed.  

Ultimately, if you don't win you can use the mileage from the one month promo to prepare a self pub launch.  Incidentally my Scout reject reached its two month birthday yesterday since selfpub launch.  I've now made just over 9k total in the two months.  The honeymoon ended a while ago and the book is only just managing to hover between 6000 and 10,000 in rankings.  I've started paid promos on AMS and FB but haven't a clue what I'm doing; I barely get clicks and am losing money so I now apparently need to buy books to learn all that stuff.  I wasn't really on social media before Scout so all this is new to me and I need to figure it all out.  
So Carey, if your reject was a worthy one then self-pub will work out and the KindleScout editors who didn't bother looking at it will eat their hats.
Good luck with your launch.


----------



## Kay7979

MelanieCellier said:


> I think it's shockingly inconsiderate to keep someone waiting the full two weeks and then say their book didn't even make in into consideration. Whatever is going on over at Scout (and Amazon!) at the moment, they really need to get back on top of things.
> 
> Having said that, it's been really interesting hearing an overview of the feedback from those who've received it, and I hope that situations like the recent ones don't make them decide not to continue with the feedback. I can see from their perspective how much simpler it is to have a closed door. (However frustrating it may be for all of us!)
> 
> I've been planning to do a Scout run in the first half of next year, with a set and forget approach. I guess I'll have to think it through (and keep watching how things progress) to decide if there's any point to doing one now.


Your books seem to be doing very well via self-publishing. Do you really think Amazon Press would provide enough benefits to offset giving up control over advertising and pricing? My Kindle Scout run was a little over a year ago, and the program has changed so much I can't decide whether I want to try it again. The five year loss of control in exchange for a pathetically small advance isn't too tempting unless Amazon really promotes the books it accepts. From what I've read lately, they change prices willy-nilly and many books get minimal promotion. I like the idea of using Scout as a launch platform now that there seems to be thousands of readers watching the submissions and nominating books. I also like the idea of getting a critique. And if a book is fairly successful out of the gate, it's likely to get decent advertising support.

You have an extensive series, so an Amazon Press book could drive sales to your existing series, and vice versa. That was the main point I came up with in favor of trying Scout again, myself. I have a finished fantasy trilogy and am starting a spin-off series. If they accepted the first book of the new series, there could be some beneficial synergies, but if it didn't work out that way, it would be a long five years of not being able to market the book myself.


----------



## Used To Be BH

WasAnn said:


> Lots of good thoughts here, but I bolded a couple of them in particular. Like you said, I'm not your logical Scout applicant. Lots of books, Bestseller listed, books in Prime Reading...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> BUT, that's where the bolded part comes in. Like a lot of indies, I experienced some burnout. I didn't love the rapid fire requirement to stay on top of the algos, so I took a year and a half off (well, one book, six anthos, two charity anthos, a magazine, a duology collection...but no series). I wanted to really _craft_ the books I had in the hopper.
> 
> Taking a year plus off is killer on any indie. Killer. Given my current sales, the reversion terms are about what I'd make for the new duology, so it's not the money. BUT, KS offers us a new and exciting way to reach new readers, pre-build anticipation with a new audience, and maybe--just maybe--get some of that Amazon algo love.
> 
> So, while I do agree with you that this is the perfect venue for a debut author, I think more indies than we might otherwise guess are also a good fit. Invigorating, new, with higher stakes, and the real possibility of failure or success...all very heady stuff.
> 
> Many of the Scouters here have done it several times. Some of you have loads of books in your signatures now. None of those indies are now debut...but rather experienced Scouters who love the challenge. That's also fun, the challenge. So, I wouldn't say anyone in particular isn't a good candidate for Scouting. We all do it for different reasons. I enjoy following along with their journeys too.


Good points. I wasn't actually suggesting that Scout was only for debut authors, just that it might not be as good a fit for someone who is already very successful. However, as you point out, there might also be non-monetary reasons for giving Scout a try.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Your books seem to be doing very well via self-publishing. Do you really think Amazon Press would provide enough benefits to offset giving up control over advertising and pricing? My Kindle Scout run was a little over a year ago, and the program has changed so much I can't decide whether I want to try it again. The five year loss of control in exchange for a pathetically small advance isn't too tempting unless Amazon really promotes the books it accepts. From what I've read lately, they change prices willy-nilly and many books get minimal promotion. I like the idea of using Scout as a launch platform now that there seems to be thousands of readers watching the submissions and nominating books. I also like the idea of getting a critique. And if a book is fairly successful out of the gate, it's likely to get decent advertising support.
> 
> You have an extensive series, so an Amazon Press book could drive sales to your existing series, and vice versa. That was the main point I came up with in favor of trying Scout again, myself. I have a finished fantasy trilogy and am starting a spin-off series. If they accepted the first book of the new series, there could be some beneficial synergies, but if it didn't work out that way, it would be a long five years of not being able to market the book myself.


It might only be a one-year loss of control if you don't make at least $500 on the book during that year. The same thing is true for each subsequent year. Scout also made audio and translation rights (which KP never seems to use anyway) revert if audio or translation hasn't started within 90 days).

As you know, I like Scout for the enormous exposure a book can get during the campaign. There are definitely more active Scouters now than there were a year ago. I campaigned about the same amount both times, but the first time my internal views were 1/3 of the total, and the second time they were about 60% of the total. Internal views the second time were substantially higher than total views the first time.

The critiques were originally only scheduled for November and December, so we don't know if that will continue. I hope so, because I thought the feedback was valuable.

it's probably true that a book that starts strong in KP will get more advertising support than one that doesn't. That's why the process is something of a gamble if one is selected. There are a lot of variables you can no longer control. Of course, that would be true with any publisher.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> It might only be a one-year loss of control if you don't make at least $500 on the book during that year. The same thing is true for each subsequent year. Scout also made audio and translation rights (which KP never seems to use anyway) revert if audio or translation hasn't started within 90 days).
> 
> As you know, I like Scout for the enormous exposure a book can get during the campaign. There are definitely more active Scouters now than there were a year ago. I campaigned about the same amount both times, but the first time my internal views were 1/3 of the total, and the second time they were about 60% of the total. Internal views the second time were substantially higher than total views the first time.
> 
> The critiques were originally only scheduled for November and December, so we don't know if that will continue. I hope so, because I thought the feedback was valuable.
> 
> it's probably true that a book that starts strong in KP will get more advertising support than one that doesn't. That's why the process is something of a gamble if one is selected. There are a lot of variables you can no longer control. Of course, that would be true with any publisher.


The feedback you received for your last submission, and your commentary about their investigation of your past submission and current backlist, was a huge plus in favor of trying KS again. It sounded like the editors are really on the ball. Then, I started reading more negative comments, like the ones from the last few days that say consideration may hinge on nominations, and I turned negative again, LOL.

$500/year for a book the length I write, priced at $3.99, comes out to only 15.43 books per month, which really isn't many sales. I'd never make less than $500/year because I'd drive sales from the first series to the second by whatever means it took to do that, even if I spent more on advertising than I made. I can't stand to see my books languishing. My primary mission is to have people read and enjoy them. I don't do free days, but I run Kindle Countdown Deals. I'm running a KCD on the whole series at the moment, with book 1 and 3 at $0.99 and book 2 at $1.99. So far today I have 50 sales, and I'm hoping for a lot more. I'd pull my weight and then some making my Kindle Press book as successful as possible, but I'd hope for a reasonable amount of support on their end. I cringe when I see former KS winning books in the 300-800K sales rank. That's depressing. If the editors deemed the books worthy of publication, Amazon should send emails to perspective purchasers. How much can that cost?

The other factor that is giving me pause is the recent mention of poor editing and overall production standards. I edit my books for months, going over them multiple times to eliminate awkward sentence structures. I make sure I comply with the Chicago Manual of Style. I do my best to have proper punctuation. I know everyone can't afford a professional editor, so KS needs to make sure they have competent editors going over the winning books. If KS is getting a reputation for cranking out books with typos and grammatical errors, I don't want to be part of the program.

I was stoked about KS when I started my campaign, and I still think it has a lot going for it, so I hope they do everything in their power to make it successful for all involved.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> The other factor that is giving me pause is the recent mention of poor editing and overall production standards. I edit my books for months, going over them multiple times to eliminate awkward sentence structures. I make sure I comply with the Chicago Manual of Style. I do my best to have proper punctuation. I know everyone can't afford a professional editor, so KS needs to make sure they have competent editors going over the winning books. If KS is getting a reputation for cranking out books with typos and grammatical errors, I don't want to be part of the program.


I haven't personally seen that in Scout books--but my TBR list is huge, and I'm way behind on it.

Selected authors report that making editorial changes is optional. That raises two questions. First, are the mechanical errors being raised ones the editor missed, or are they ones the editor caught but the author for some reason didn't correct? Second, is it wise to make mechanical changes in the manuscript optional? I'm happy about retaining more creative control than normal, but I would think typos and grammatical errors should just get fixed.

On the other hand, Scout originally only had one round of editing, but someone not so long ago reported four. If that's true, it suggests that Scout may be taking that issue more seriously. I have noticed it's taking Scout books longer to be published lately, and that may be part of the reason. It's also possible that could be a reason Scout has gotten much more selective. The average used to be 7-8 books a month, but I don't think any month after July has had more than three, and the average is around two. Did the editors have bad experiences with the authors not making suggested mechanical changes? There's no way to know, but it could be. Some people had earlier reported mechanical errors as one reason their manuscripts were rejected, which seemed to me like something that could have been fixed during editing--unless it was the editors' experience that authors weren't getting problems fixed that way.

I'm also not sure how widespread the problem is. Obviously, no one can or should cite specific examples in a public forum like this, but consequently, all we have are general statements, or in some cases speculation based on other people's general statements. If I had the time, I'd run through the recently published Scout selections and see, but I really don't have the time at this point.


----------



## srobards

WasAnn said:


> To those believing that KS is now a popularity contest...I don't think so. While I don't work for the mighty Zon, I do know they utilize algos and metrics in ways unmatched in the private sector. Possibly better than the public sector!
> 
> While that wording is awkward and gives a very wrong impression, which they should revisit, what I think is left out of that is the secret sauce. Naturally, they can't mention the secret sauce, but they could do better.
> 
> The verbiage could be altered to be...insufficient customer engagement. That is, I think, a far appropriate and probably accurate description.
> 
> They know exactly what every single scouter does on a page. They know how long they looked, how far down the read, if they gave up on the sample halfway through, if they clicked nomination without finishing the sample, if they gave feedback when the popup shows up. They know everything.
> 
> If a thousand people click to your page, and you get 100 nominations, you have a 10% success rate. But wait...did you get 15 of those nominations without scrolling with sufficient slowness down the sample? Hmm. Did 500 of those who clicked not even bother to expand the sample and not nominate?
> 
> As scouters here, we show support to each other, but I'm not sure that support is useful when it's an auto-click. Read each one all the way through, give feedback, LOOK like you actually want to read the book.
> 
> So, while we can't know for sure what's in the secret sauce, we know they love algos. It's easy to set up a customer behavior algo that tests engagement. I wouldn't take the popularity contest idea literally. If it were, then those with the most time on hot and trending would get it every time. They don't. Not even close. Look instead at the concept of engagement and work from there.


I think what Ann said is logical.

I don't understand the logic that a read of a paragraph or two and a simple click on the nomination button counts for anything.

How on earth could you determine the book is any good? It's not a published book, and I think it is easier to craft a good opening paragraph then sustain that for thousands of words. 4000 - 5000 words takes more than a couple of minutes to read and the overall voice and quality of the piece can be garnered a little better.

If you currently become a scout you will get a ranking just under or around 500 for voting on a book or two. Therefore, it is hard to imagine that there are 1000s of scouts, though it is possible some only vote here and there. For anyone throwing their book in the system without seeking out too much outside of the system, I can't see how you could possibly get thousands of page views, unless those page views are based on more than 1 for reading that excerpt. Having a programming and website building past, I imagine that page views outside of scouts are also made up with from people who simply browse the site and books also, but never join in and nominate.

It is very possible that what Amazon are calling pageviews is made up of more than just a single page if those who claim to have not reached out to social networks have thousands of views. It is also very possible some scouts nominate then remove their nomination when they prefer more.

Another interesting thing is that the hot list is not only made of the top books with the most nominations but also books that are saved for later consideration.

Amazon state under While your campaign is live: "Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly."

By that statement we could assume pageviews are likely irrelevant, we can also assume that spending hours on that hot list which is contributed to many page saves for later nonimations, may not actually turn into nominations at the end of the day, if those scouts change their minds.

One fellow has apparently gained a contract with only 297 page views, doesn't mention the Hot list, and had few friends if any to reach out to.

I and another friend have put our books out there with very limited social network interaction simply to see what happens and compare. My book was going out there February/March anyway as agents wouldn't touch it as it was a sequel to a prelude which didn't sell well. So I can't imagine Amazon touching it either.

I have a few errors in mine due to last minute updates before I submitted and failing a very important last minute spell check which would have easily picked up what my eyes didn't. So silly me.

After 16 days I have not surprisingly only 682 page views most in the first four days - 51 from outside with a makeup of 92% scouts

After about 13 days my friend has just under me in page views, spent around 45 hours on the hot list with a make of 63% scouts

Clearly it does not necessarily take much to get on that hot list at least some days, some times, some hours, and clearly by some who have been told they did not have enough nominations, the data provided by being on the Hot list doesn't necessarily equate to guaranteed nominations nor I gather, quality nominations determined by some formula by Amazon, add that to any issues an excerpt might have, even if it subjective -

I imagine many scouts will put a book on their list, but as they all roll off, they will only be able to pick three out of god knows how many on any one day. I know there are 11 - 13 submitted under the Literary and Fiction Category the day I listed and a couple of other books here, then there will be the ones that are listed under the other few categories and those scouts 500 plus? will only be able to pick three.

that sauce Ann is talking about for publication through them - I don't believe is thousands of nominations, or even necessarily being at the higher end of nominations, though that may equate to not being given a review and makes sense that it would.


----------



## srobards

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday.
> 
> I've got a shift at work to head to, and I need to go and clean the snow off of the sidewalk first.
> 
> So, bearing in mind that this is going to be a hasty entry, let me say a couple of things about one of the things that people "know" about Kindle Scout.
> 
> First off - "Kindle Scout is a popularity contest!"
> 
> Well, they have never made any bones about how nominations and Hot and Trending weighs in their decision-making. That is why I would ALWAYS recommend that anyone entering a book into Kindle Scout needs to be prepared to do a bit of campaigning. I do not recommend throwing good money at it - although some folks do. However, whenever I see someone start out their campaign by announcing that they aren't going to do ANYTHING to promote their Kindle Scout offering, I wonder if they are going to achieve success.
> 
> Lincoln Cole went to a great deal of effort a while ago to keep a running list of how much H&T each of our kboards candidates had. Some of the winners spent a LOT of time in the H&T list. Some of them spent hardly any time at all in H&T.
> 
> (H&T = Hot and Trending)
> 
> So, I would say that it ISN'T always a "popularity contest". Sometimes your book just doesn't make the cut.
> 
> Remember, Kindle Scout and Kindle Press is just an odd variety of a publishing company. I've been dealing with with publishers for several decades and I can tell you that sometimes no matter how good your book is, it doesn't make the cut. Same thing with Kindle Scout. Maybe you have JUST written the very best hardboiled detective novel and Kindle Press just released three other hardboiled detective novels. Well, odds are that your wonderful book is going to get passed over. There can be all kinds of reasons for a book not making the cut.
> 
> When a book doesn't make the cut - with any sort of a publisher - it always hurts. You always instinctively want to say "That sucks!". You always instinctively want to blame the publisher for just being short-sighted.
> 
> Don't do that.
> 
> The thing to remember is that Kindle Scout is the best free pre-release mechanism on the market today. You get thirty days to promote your book. Even if it doesn't make the cut, if you can get your book out right away that is a pool of possible readers. So that, more than anything, is why I recommend that folks need to do what they can to promote their Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> Everybody has a whole lot of reasons for feeling the way that they feel about anything - but heck, Kindle Scout "is reader-powered publishing for new, never-before-published books. It's a place where readers help decide if a book gets published."
> 
> They say it pretty plainly. They don't try to hide any of the facts.


Ditto!


----------



## TheJackDublin

Arches said:


> I'm stuck in limbo. My Scout page still says my book is in review, and it's been almost a week since they shot it down. I emailed them yesterday, but no response yet. Meanwhile, I put Forged by Fire up yesterday for $.99. My plan is to keep the launch low key, with little promotion until the second book comes out on 1/12/18.
> The low key part is working, too well. It's currently at over four million in the rankings! Here the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07875BTT9
> All in all, I'm not too worried about the low ranking so far. The real test will come when I start a free run for book 1 on Jan. 12th in support of book 2.


Thanks for the link - just picked it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackDublin

The Lost and Found Journal of a Miner 49er, Vol. 1 (my short story collection for middle-grade readers) launched this week at $2.99, which hasn't been ideal, but I can't go free until January 11 (30 days before any promos).

That said, I found a way around that with the Amazon Giveaway. Right now, for the first 50 of you to visit the link below, you can own it on my dime. I know many of you nominated me back in August and this is my way of saying THANK YOU and have a Merry Christmas!

https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/db898544970fda1c

PS-if you feel inclined, leave a review saying which of the 17 short stories was your favorite! You all know how much it helps, but I'd also like to use that feedback for future marketing efforts. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Sunday. Later today my wife and I are going out to a big family Christmas bash. I've been going to this bash for an awful lot of years. For the first few years I always looked forward to a fine feed of rabbit pie. Then, the then-husband of my wife's sister decided that he couldn't eat that "poor little rabbit". He felt very strongly about that and made his feelings known in a loud enough fashion until someone finally relented and made a separate chicken pie for him to indulge in.

Then, as people tend to do, others decided to climb onto the bandwagon and make their displeasure known. After a year or two the bash went totally rabbit-free. My wife's father, who hunted all of his life, really misses the rabbit, as do I. This year my wife decided that because they had already announced that this was going to be a potluck event, purchased a few rabbits and is making a gigantic rabbit pie - which, in my opinion, is totally rock-the-boat brilliant!

There is also enough rabbit leftover to ensure that we get our own rabbit pie for Christmas dinner.

Poor little yummy rabbit...

My wife's brother always brings along some moose and venison tasties that he serves with chow, so this old meat-loving carnivore is going to have himself a heck of a feed.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
6 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
6 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
8 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
11 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
11 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
11 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
12 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
12 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
13 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
19 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
20 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Arches

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Sunday. Later today my wife and I are going out to a big family Christmas bash. I've been going to this bash for an awful lot of years. For the first few years I always looked forward to a fine feed of rabbit pie. Then, the then-husband of my wife's sister decided that he couldn't eat that "poor little rabbit". He felt very strongly about that and made his feelings known in a loud enough fashion until someone finally relented and made a separate chicken pie for him to indulge in.
> 
> Then, as people tend to do, others decided to climb onto the bandwagon and make their displeasure known. After a year or two the bash went totally rabbit-free. My wife's father, who hunted all of his life, really misses the rabbit, as do I. This year my wife decided that because they had already announced that this was going to be a potluck event, purchased a few rabbits and is making a gigantic rabbit pie - which, in my opinion, is totally rock-the-boat brilliant!
> 
> There is also enough rabbit leftover to ensure that we get our own rabbit pie for Christmas dinner.
> 
> Poor little yummy rabbit...
> 
> My wife's brother always brings along some moose and venison tasties that he serves with chow, so this old meat-loving carnivore is going to have himself a heck of a feed.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 6 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 6 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 8 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
> 11 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 11 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
> 11 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
> 12 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 12 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
> 13 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
> 19 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
> 20 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Congratulations! In one shocking admission of truth you've managed to torpedo your publishing career. You can kill as many people as you like, but don't kill the rabbit. Merry Christmas


----------



## Steve Vernon

Arches said:


> Congratulations! In one shocking admission of truth you've managed to torpedo your publishing career. You can kill as many people as you like, but don't kill the rabbit. Merry Christmas


Bring me my hasenpfeffer...


----------



## Decon

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Sunday. Later today my wife and I are going out to a big family Christmas bash. I've been going to this bash for an awful lot of years. For the first few years I always looked forward to a fine feed of rabbit pie. Then, the then-husband of my wife's sister decided that he couldn't eat that "poor little rabbit". He felt very strongly about that and made his feelings known in a loud enough fashion until someone finally relented and made a separate chicken pie for him to indulge in.
> 
> Then, as people tend to do, others decided to climb onto the bandwagon and make their displeasure known. After a year or two the bash went totally rabbit-free. My wife's father, who hunted all of his life, really misses the rabbit, as do I. This year my wife decided that because they had already announced that this was going to be a potluck event, purchased a few rabbits and is making a gigantic rabbit pie - which, in my opinion, is totally rock-the-boat brilliant!
> 
> There is also enough rabbit leftover to ensure that we get our own rabbit pie for Christmas dinner.
> 
> Poor little yummy rabbit...


True story.

My dad bred wild gray rabbits for the butchers as a pastime, but he decided to stop doing so. We were down to one very large rabbit one Christmas ( Named as a pet of us young ones at the time) My brother came home on leave from the army where he was training as a chef and announced turkey was off the menu.

Never knew rabbits could make a noise when he chopped its kneck karate style and it ran around the kitchen before dropping dead. Long and short is that Christmas day, all us kids went vegitarian, when none of of could face eating it and tears flowed.

Never had rabbit since. It's skin made a nice muffler for my sister though once mom had cured it with salt. Happy days.


----------



## Matthew Speak

JenOrtiz said:


> As it's been a year since I was accepted under the Scout program to be published by Kindle Press, I thought I'd come back with some thoughts.
> 
> First, I would say that it's been a mixed bag. The first few months were quite nice, sales-wise. Then KP started adjusting the price (I fluctuated between $.99 and $3.99, sometimes without warning) - and my sales and reads plummeted. I certainly don't feel as though I was given any kind of preferential marketing treatment, because of being in the Scout program. In fact, when I was on promo, it was thrown in with several hundred other books on promo and I was found on the 10th+ page.
> 
> So, overall, it has been more disappointing than anything.
> 
> The advance was nice, the editing was okay (though I felt as though they wanted to cut out large portions of my book that would have adversely affected the voice/tone of the storyline - I rejected those changes), their communication is fair.
> 
> At this point, I'm waiting until I can ask for my rights back and, in the meantime, I'm going about my merry way and working on other projects. I won't be submitting to KP or the Scout program again.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to be a best seller under this program, but I was expecting to see the "Featured Amazon marketing" that was promised and I don't feel like that happened.
> 
> To be 100% fair, some Scout authors have had GREAT success and I think that's wonderful.


My experience has been very much the same. March will be my one year anniversary of being published by Kindle Press and I will write more about my experience at that time. But in short, my first few months were great and the advance was fantastic, but then I felt like KP just let my book drop off the face of the earth with sales cutting in half each month starting in June. Last week, I received my first promo since spring and it was pretty ho-hum, with no evidence of Amazon marketing doing much of anything for my book.

I'm not sure why some books get the love from KP while others don't, but it's true there are some books who are always on page one of any promo while others are buried fifty pages back every time. Having a romance title with a highly professional cover (i.e. do not make it yourself!!!!) and a central figure prominant seems to be KP's sweet spot.

I also think the lack of in depth editing really hurts things in the long run. One editing pass is not enough to catch all the typos, let alone to fix plot holes, pacing, character development, etc.

Overall, I'm happy with the experience, only because it was my first published novel and I learned a lot. However, in general, I have very mixed feelings about it.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Would one of the more experienced Scouters on the list be willing to share with me how I should be judging the success of my campaign so far? 
I'm on Day 10 of my campaign and I have no idea if my novel is doing well or not. 
So far, I've had 4436 page views and 205 hours in Hot & Trending.
Is there a way to assess if this above or below the average? 
I'm wondering if I should invest in Facebook advertising. Has anyone tried this for their KindleScout campaign? If so, did you find it useful?
Thank you so much for your feedback. I appreciate it!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Matthew Speak said:


> My experience has been very much the same. March will be my one year anniversary of being published by Kindle Press and I will write more about my experience at that time. But in short, my first few months were great and the advance was fantastic, but then I felt like KP just let my book drop off the face of the earth with sales cutting in half each month starting in June. Last week, I received my first promo since spring and it was pretty ho-hum, with no evidence of Amazon marketing doing much of anything for my book.
> 
> I'm not sure why some books get the love from KP while others don't, but it's true there are some books who are always on page one of any promo while others are buried fifty pages back every time. Having a romance title with a highly professional cover (i.e. do not make it yourself!!!!) and a central figure prominant seems to be KP's sweet spot.
> 
> I also think the lack of in depth editing really hurts things in the long run. One editing pass is not enough to catch all the typos, let alone to fix plot holes, pacing, character development, etc.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with the experience, only because it was my first published novel and I learned a lot. However, in general, I have very mixed feelings about it.


I'm sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you, but can I ask a quick question?

Did you get a sequel out?

I think what you've seen is very much a reflection of the book market in general. You release a book and it does well for a whie, but it will always drop unless there's subsequent releases to keep it afloat and relevant.


----------



## Credella

Hi, I submitted my historical mystery ms, Trouble in Tampa, to Kindle Scout. It's up now. It's been an educational experience so far. My book was on the hot and trending list for five days and then fell off when it didn't get quite enough votes. What I've learned is that once a book goes off "hot and trending," none of the traffic to the site who aren't close friends looks at it. They only look at "hot and trending." So I'm thrilled to have been "hot and trending" even for a few days. Were I to do it again, I'd try to stay "hot and trending for a lot longer." Once you're off that list it's very hard to get back on. So good luck everybody who's going to give this a try. Here's the link in case you feel like rescuing me from the not hot and trending list. I'd sure be grateful. (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3R2L2N5Y0W2H6) Best, Louise


----------



## Used To Be BH

KarenMBryson said:


> Would one of the more experienced Scouters on the list be willing to share with me how I should be judging the success of my campaign so far?
> I'm on Day 10 of my campaign and I have no idea if my novel is doing well or not.
> So far, I've had 4436 page views and 205 hours in Hot & Trending.
> Is there a way to assess if this above or below the average?
> I'm wondering if I should invest in Facebook advertising. Has anyone tried this for their KindleScout campaign? If so, did you find it useful?
> Thank you so much for your feedback. I appreciate it!


Those sound like very good stats to me. I'm not sure where the average is any more--it's been going up--but you're doing well by any reasonable standard.


----------



## Used To Be BH

A.G.B said:


> I'm sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you, but can I ask a quick question?
> 
> Did you get a sequel out?
> 
> I think what you've seen is very much a reflection of the book market in general. You release a book and it does well for a whie, but it will always drop unless there's subsequent releases to keep it afloat and relevant.


While it would be nice if Kindle Press kept promoting the books, which I think most people who get selected probably expect, but it's true that few things improve the visibility of a book that's been out for some months more than a sequel. My Scout reject kept going well for about five months, but I was working on another project and didn't get that sequel out, so the book slid out of sight. It's still my first or second biggest seller every month, but it's selling at about a tenth the rate it used to.


----------



## Arches

KarenMBryson said:


> Would one of the more experienced Scouters on the list be willing to share with me how I should be judging the success of my campaign so far?
> I'm on Day 10 of my campaign and I have no idea if my novel is doing well or not.
> So far, I've had 4436 page views and 205 hours in Hot & Trending.
> Is there a way to assess if this above or below the average?
> I'm wondering if I should invest in Facebook advertising. Has anyone tried this for their KindleScout campaign? If so, did you find it useful?
> Thank you so much for your feedback. I appreciate it!


You're doing great, but as many have said in the past, the stats aren't that important. My take is that it probably helps a bit to show some H&T and several thousand page views, but what you're really getting is a look from probably one editor. They either love it or they don't. If they do, maybe someone else has to love it, too, who knows? My overall stats were about 250 hours H&T and 7.1K page views.

The bottom line is they take very few books, and the benefits of being accepted aren't that terrific. So most people fail to get published, and those who do "win" often seem to be disappointed with the results. In other words, no worries about failing.

I think the best way to look at the Scout program is as a way to learn more about self-pub and get your book much more free exposure than it otherwise would receive in the Kindle system. I'm glad I participated, and I hope to do so again at some point. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Bill Hiatt said:


> While it would be nice if Kindle Press kept promoting the books, which I think most people who get selected probably expect, but it's true that few things improve the visibility of a book that's been out for some months more than a sequel. My Scout reject kept going well for about five months, but I was working on another project and didn't get that sequel out, so the book slid out of sight. It's still my first or second biggest seller every month, but it's selling at about a tenth the rate it used to.


I will be an interesting case study if I win (obviously incredibly unlikely!), As I will have the second ready to go and a this within a month or so.

I think this could make all the difference


----------



## Used To Be BH

A.G.B said:


> I will be an interesting case study if I win (obviously incredibly unlikely!), As I will have the second ready to go and a this within a month or so.
> 
> I think this could make all the difference


Even if you aren't selected, you'll be in a perfect position to release the second book at the right time when you self-publish.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

KarenMBryson said:


> I'm wondering if I should invest in Facebook advertising. Has anyone tried this for their KindleScout campaign? If so, did you find it useful?


Facebook advertising has helped put my book in the H&T list. But, the ad has to be targeted toward the right audience, and it has to be something people will click on. But it does get your book in front of a lot more people. Facebook has had the biggest impact on my campaign. Twitter... zip.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hi All,
Discouraging to hear that KS will not even read a book if it does not accumulate a high number of noms.  Though there are many books that garner organic nominations it still weighs the process toward those who run hard campaigns.  That may be Amazon's point but the art of writing suffers. Be well, Dan


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Bill Hiatt said:


> Even if you aren't selected, you'll be in a perfect position to release the second book at the right time when you self-publish.


That's the plan!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Monday. I've got an evening shift ahead of me and I aim to take care of my last bit of Christmas shopping a little later this morning.

I had rabbit pie and deer balls for our big feed yesterday with English trifle for desert!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
5 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
5 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
7 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
10 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
10 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
10 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
11 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
11 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
12 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
18 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
19 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
25 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
27 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## KarenMBryson

Bill Hiatt said:


> Those sound like very good stats to me. I'm not sure where the average is any more--it's been going up--but you're doing well by any reasonable standard.


Thank you so much for replying. I appreciate it! I have no idea how to judge how the campaign is going and if I should be doing more to improve my visibility.


----------



## Alliescribbler

It has been so interesting reading all of your comments about how/if KS works. 
I am one of the people who was kept waiting for two weeks before being told my book hadn't garnered enough nominations, which, after that long wait, was a kick in the teeth.
It is encouraging to know that there have been some folks who have been 'successful' but not found the experience very beneficial. It annoys me, though, that KP aren't treating their 'successful' authors with more consideration, having the courage of their initial conviction by really getting behind their book. That must be really disappointing for those writers.
I find it really incredible that the editorial team at KS are not more considered in their assessment of the books in the program. It's a golden opportunity for them to winkle out the really good books and talented authors which, in my view, they seem to squander.
I will just say this. My book Tall Chimneys was launched on 12th December. On 13th December I set it to 'free' and informed those who had nominated me that it was available. Within six or seven hours my downloads shot up to almost 3000. OK, these were all free so I made no money, and I know from past experience that lots of people love a bargain and get free books for their kindles without getting round to reading them. But if some of those 3000 read and like the book, I have five others out there that they can buy and they might leave me some nice reviews. So, for this alone, I think, at this stage, it was worth entering the program. 
But it isn't what the program is for, is it? So, for finding, nurturing and promoting talented writers and their books, I'd say that KS isn't fit for purpose.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Arches said:


> You're doing great, but as many have said in the past, the stats aren't that important. My take is that it probably helps a bit to show some H&T and several thousand page views, but what you're really getting is a look from probably one editor. They either love it or they don't. If they do, maybe someone else has to love it, too, who knows? My overall stats were about 250 hours H&T and 7.1K page views.
> 
> The bottom line is they take very few books, and the benefits of being accepted aren't that terrific. So most people fail to get published, and those who do "win" often seem to be disappointed with the results. In other words, no worries about failing.
> 
> I think the best way to look at the Scout program is as a way to learn more about self-pub and get your book much more free exposure than it otherwise would receive in the Kindle system. I'm glad I participated, and I hope to do so again at some point. Best of luck to everyone.


Thank you so much for sharing your overall stats with me. That's extremely helpful! I have to admit that I'm "in it to win it." But even if I don't, I've got everything ready to hit the submit button and self publish the moment I hear the news. (And I'll already have a built in audience who are excited about the novel.) I don't see a scenario in which I won't benefit as an author either way.


----------



## KarenMBryson

ronesa_aveela said:


> Facebook advertising has helped put my book in the H&T list. But, the ad has to be targeted toward the right audience, and it has to be something people will click on. But it does get your book in front of a lot more people. Facebook has had the biggest impact on my campaign. Twitter... zip.


Thank you so much for sharing this tip. It's extremely helpful. I've had some good results with FB ads in the past, so I may try one for the last 10 days of my campaign. I've never had much luck with Twitter, so I don't think I'd attempt that.


----------



## Sebourn

Just thought I'd let y'all know...

_Folklore_ is out now.


----------



## JenOrtiz

A.G.B said:


> I'm sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you, but can I ask a quick question?
> 
> Did you get a sequel out?
> 
> I think what you've seen is very much a reflection of the book market in general. You release a book and it does well for a whie, but it will always drop unless there's subsequent releases to keep it afloat and relevant.


I would 100% agree with this and absolutely contribute a large part of my Scout book fall-out, in part, because I didn't release anything else. I've been doing a lot of researching on writing more quickly and staggering releases, etc because I'm a wretchedly slow writer, which is something that I can (and need to) change.

Had I actually been thinking ahead, I would have had 2-3 more titles to release in the last year to buoy up my Scout release - I honestly had just finished my second novel and submitted in on a whim after a friend had told me about the program. I had zero expectations of being accepted and made zero plans (marketing or writing or anything else) in the meantime. That's my lesson to always be prepared and to keep my nose to the grindstone to keep writing.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I appreciate it! I have no idea how to judge how the campaign is going and if I should be doing more to improve my visibility.


My advice is to spend a little on advertising on advertising, not because you necessarily need to for Scout selection, but because the added exposure helps your eventual launch. If you're selected, nominators get a free copy, which gives the book a boost out of the gate and helps generate also-boughts right away (and perhaps reviews). If you're not selected, at least some of your nominators will still buy the book, particularly if you have a low intro price, and the many people who saw the book during campaign will be more likely to buy than if they hadn't. At least that was my experience. I did do promos during release, but they got far more response than earlier promos with the same vendors, I think in part because so many people had already seen the book.

As with everything, your mileage will vary.

Relatively inexpensive options: Author Shout, Readper, Lincoln Cole, Ripley's Booklist (Ripley's only works if the book is YA or NA).


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I've been reading through the experiences and advice posted here. This is an education. This is my second attempt and to be honest I still feel clueless as to how my book is doing. As of today, I have 25 days left to go. 1.1K page views and zero hot and trending. Seeing the hot flag seems to be important although I'm reading that it is not the only metric and some books are offered a contract without reaching the H&T list. Also, 96 percent of the page views are from Kindlescout. So, maybe posting on Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus does not help to add momentum to a campaign. I would like a little insight from the KindleScout connoisseurs here. Does my campaign seem on track or am I behind at the beginning of this process? Here is my campaign link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


----------



## Used To Be BH

Sebourn said:


> Just thought I'd let y'all know...
> 
> _Folklore_ is out now.


I just picked up my copy. I'm wishing you great success!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JenOrtiz said:


> I would 100% agree with this and absolutely contribute a large part of my Scout book fall-out, in part, because I didn't release anything else. I've been doing a lot of researching on writing more quickly and staggering releases, etc because I'm a wretchedly slow writer, which is something that I can (and need to) change.
> 
> Had I actually been thinking ahead, I would have had 2-3 more titles to release in the last year to buoy up my Scout release - I honestly had just finished my second novel and submitted in on a whim after a friend had told me about the program. I had zero expectations of being accepted and made zero plans (marketing or writing or anything else) in the meantime. That's my lesson to always be prepared and to keep my nose to the grindstone to keep writing.


Your advice is particularly valuable because so many of us are exactly like that: we don't write especially fast, and we don't plan for all eventualities.

Of course, there's only so much one can do about writing speed. I'm making more effort to organize myself effectively so that I can get the most out of my time, but I'll never be someone who can crank out novels every two months, and I don't have the patience to hold onto a first-in-series book until I have two more written. Sigh!


----------



## Used To Be BH

brigittamoon said:


> I've been reading through the experiences and advice posted here. This is an education. This is my second attempt and to be honest I still feel clueless as to how my book is doing. As of today, I have 25 days left to go. 1.1K page views and zero hot and trending. Seeing the hot flag seems to be important although I'm reading that it is not the only metric and some books are offered a contract without reaching the H&T list. Also, 96 percent of the page views are from Kindlescout. So, maybe posting on Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus does not help to add momentum to a campaign. I would like a little insight from the KindleScout connoisseurs here. Does my campaign seem on track or am I behind at the beginning of this process? Here is my campaign link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2... Oh, I should also mention Melrock on Fiverr.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

brigittamoon said:


> I've been reading through the experiences and advice posted here. This is an education. This is my second attempt and to be honest I still feel clueless as to how my book is doing. As of today, I have 25 days left to go. 1.1K page views and zero hot and trending. Seeing the hot flag seems to be important although I'm reading that it is not the only metric and some books are offered a contract without reaching the H&T list. Also, 96 percent of the page views are from Kindlescout. So, maybe posting on Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus does not help to add momentum to a campaign. I would like a little insight from the KindleScout connoisseurs here. Does my campaign seem on track or am I behind at the beginning of this process? Here is my campaign link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2...fALLbookpromotions/permalink/438344202982499/
> I think if you want you book to be more visible, it needs a higher percentage of those external links, rather than relying mainly on the direct Kindle Scout views.
> I pushed the posts the first week and had a high of 703 page views the first day, plus was in H&T 10 hours that day, and then 24 hours the following 6 days. So, it does help to post and nag people to vote for you.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Bill Hiatt said:


> My advice is to spend a little on advertising on advertising, not because you necessarily need to for Scout selection, but because the added exposure helps your eventual launch. If you're selected, nominators get a free copy, which gives the book a boost out of the gate and helps generate also-boughts right away (and perhaps reviews). If you're not selected, at least some of your nominators will still buy the book, particularly if you have a low intro price, and the many people who saw the book during campaign will be more likely to buy than if they hadn't. At least that was my experience. I did do promos during release, but they got far more response than earlier promos with the same vendors, I think in part because so many people had already seen the book.
> 
> As with everything, your mileage will vary.
> 
> Relatively inexpensive options: Author Shout, Readper, Lincoln Cole, Ripley's Booklist (Ripley's only works if the book is YA or NA).


Thank you, Bill. This is good advice. I have taken advantage of some of the advertising options. I look at it as an investment whether I win a contract or not. It's still exposure to the product and that will (hopefully) help sales when I release the book.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Brigitta Moon said:


> I've been reading through the experiences and advice posted here. This is an education. This is my second attempt and to be honest I still feel clueless as to how my book is doing. As of today, I have 25 days left to go. 1.1K page views and zero hot and trending. Seeing the hot flag seems to be important although I'm reading that it is not the only metric and some books are offered a contract without reaching the H&T list. Also, 96 percent of the page views are from Kindlescout. So, maybe posting on Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus does not help to add momentum to a campaign. I would like a little insight from the KindleScout connoisseurs here. Does my campaign seem on track or am I behind at the beginning of this process? Here is my campaign link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


I don't have any advice because I'm new to the process myself, but I just wanted to let you know that I think you've got a cute cover and an interesting concept.


----------



## sceptique

Steve Vernon said:


> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.


Hello Steve and everyone in this thread!

Could you please add my book to your list?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S650OYOVGEFS

This is my first novel and first time with KS, so I'm anxious to see how it all turns out.


----------



## Sebourn

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just picked up my copy. I'm wishing you great success!


Very kind. Thanks so much!


----------



## SadieRiley

Hey authors, 

I was so happy to find this thread. I very impulsively submitted to Kindle Scout, after finishing what started as a class project. I just got an email that my campaign starts on Friday. Will they let me make changes to my submission before then. I saw a bunch of typos right after I submitted that oddly weren't visible before.


----------



## sceptique

SadieRiley said:


> Hey authors,
> 
> I was so happy to find this thread. I very impulsively submitted to Kindle Scout, after finishing what started as a class project. I just got an email that my campaign starts on Friday. Will they let me make changes to my submission before then. I saw a bunch of typos right after I submitted that oddly weren't visible before.


Yes, if you contact support team and ask them to make changes. They are very helpful and respond within 1-2 days.


----------



## lincolnjcole

SadieRiley said:


> Hey authors,
> 
> I was so happy to find this thread. I very impulsively submitted to Kindle Scout, after finishing what started as a class project. I just got an email that my campaign starts on Friday. Will they let me make changes to my submission before then. I saw a bunch of typos right after I submitted that oddly weren't visible before.


Welcome aboard! You can definitely get those fixed just by contacting them. They are fairly responsive!


----------



## SadieRiley

Thank you both for the quick replies. 


I don't want to be the irritating new person that asks the 20 questions that have been asked to death.   Can either of you all point to a best practices thread if you have one?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

SadieRiley said:


> Hey authors,
> 
> I was so happy to find this thread. I very impulsively submitted to Kindle Scout, after finishing what started as a class project. I just got an email that my campaign starts on Friday. Will they let me make changes to my submission before then. I saw a bunch of typos right after I submitted that oddly weren't visible before.


You can also make changes after you've been accepted. This is part of the Kindle Press Submission & Publishing Agreement.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/agreement

7. Publication. You will have an opportunity to make reasonable revisions to your Work and submit your final manuscript for publication during the 30-day period following the Selection Date. If you do not provide us with a final manuscript during that 30-day period, we may move forward with publication of your Work using the manuscript you originally submitted. Other than changes or revisions we deem necessary for publication, we will not make any material change to the text of your Work without your approval.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I haven't personally seen that in Scout books--but my TBR list is huge, and I'm way behind on it.
> 
> Selected authors report that making editorial changes is optional. That raises two questions. First, are the mechanical errors being raised ones the editor missed, or are they ones the editor caught but the author for some reason didn't correct? Second, is it wise to make mechanical changes in the manuscript optional? I'm happy about retaining more creative control than normal, but I would think typos and grammatical errors should just get fixed.
> 
> On the other hand, Scout originally only had one round of editing, but someone not so long ago reported four. If that's true, it suggests that Scout may be taking that issue more seriously. I have noticed it's taking Scout books longer to be published lately, and that may be part of the reason. It's also possible that could be a reason Scout has gotten much more selective. The average used to be 7-8 books a month, but I don't think any month after July has had more than three, and the average is around two. Did the editors have bad experiences with the authors not making suggested mechanical changes? There's no way to know, but it could be. Some people had earlier reported mechanical errors as one reason their manuscripts were rejected, which seemed to me like something that could have been fixed during editing--unless it was the editors' experience that authors weren't getting problems fixed that way.
> 
> I'm also not sure how widespread the problem is. Obviously, no one can or should cite specific examples in a public forum like this, but consequently, all we have are general statements, or in some cases speculation based on other people's general statements. If I had the time, I'd run through the recently published Scout selections and see, but I really don't have the time at this point.


I hope they really are improving quality control.

I believe it may be better for everyone if KS selects fewer books but makes a greater commitment to market those they select. It occurred to me a while ago, the longer the program continues, and the greater the number of books, the harder it will be to run discounts and promote all of them. Maybe the same thing occurred to them!


----------



## Decon

Kay7979 said:


> I hope they really are improving quality control.
> 
> I believe it may be better for everyone if KS selects fewer books but makes a greater commitment to market those they select. It occurred to me a while ago, the longer the program continues, and the greater the number of books, the harder it will be to run discounts and promote all of them. Maybe the same thing occurred to them!


I agree, but here is the caveat.

As Scout's back list grows, it'll work just like the trad-publishers with regards to a book's lifespan with them, hence they make it easy for those whose sales don't meet certain expectations to get their rights back if they don't perform without continuous marketing. Let's be honest, it's not like they have a massive profit on every sale to budget for regular marketing for all books.

I hear what you are saying about quality control, but there again, their ability to put out books regularly and in a short space of time is based on the author providing a fully edited book. Yes they edit it it again, but they don't take 12 months in giving a book many passes through different disciplines of editing before publishing as a trad-publisher would do. The onus really is on the author as per their requirements. That's what everyone agrees to when submitting.

From their few acceptences of late, I think they are already tightening up their critera, no doubt from the data they have on the books they already have listed with them. It goes without saying therefore that fewer books will get more marketing attention, and possibly more editing attention.

Just because their back catalogue has increased every month since it's inception, is not to say we aren't in for a period of contraction every month if acceptences stay subjued as they have done since July 23rd. It's surprising how time flies. It's almost 6 months since the average acceptances dropped from around 7 per month to the current 2 or 3 per month. Just saying.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> I agree, but here is the caveat.
> 
> As Scout's back list grows, it'll work just like the trad-publishers with regards to a book's lifespan with them, hence they make it easy for those whose sales don't meet certain expectations to get their rights back if they don't perform without continuous marketing. Let's be honest, it's not like they have a massive profit on every sale to budget for regular marketing for all books.
> 
> I hear what you are saying about quality control, but there again, their ability to put out books regularly and in a short space of time is based on the author providing a fully edited book. Yes they edit it it again, but they don't take 12 months in giving a book many passes through different disciplines of editing before publishing as a trad-publisher would do. The onus really is on the author as per their requirements. That's what everyone agrees to when submitting.
> 
> From their few acceptences of late, I think they are already tightening up their critera, no doubt from the data they have on the books they already have listed with them. It goes without saying therefore that fewer books will get more marketing attention, and possibly more editing attention.
> 
> Just because their back catalogue has increased every month since it's inception, is not to say we aren't in for a period of contraction every month if acceptences stay subjued as they have done since July 23rd. It's surprising how time flies. It's almost 6 months since the average acceptances dropped from around 7 per month to the current 2 or 3 per month. Just saying.


Yes, the Scout model is a little bit more self-serve: get the basic editing done, get a good cover done, etc. before the work is even submitted. The feedback we get on mechanics is inconsistent. Some people are told their manuscript was rejected because of typos, while other people are reporting manuscripts with a lot of typos getting into circulation. On the whole, though, it makes sense that they'd tighten up. Let's hope that does lead to having more marketing money for the ones that do make it.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

_Grak - Gnomercy_ is up for nomination.

If you like orcs, detectives, gnomes, or gnomes trying to kill orc detectives, you may want to check it out. Here's the link:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/16M2G4H992JI7


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Thanks everyone for taking time to give advice. This thread is a wonderful find. I would love to have your vote. In the meantime, I will be looking into stepping up my external exposure. Here is my link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Tuesday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
4 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
4 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
6 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
9 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
9 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
9 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
10 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
10 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
11 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
17 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
18 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
18 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
24 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
26 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
26 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I keep my three panels filled with votes. So far I have picked three winners over the past two months. Good luck to all of the campaigners.


----------



## Used To Be BH

WasAnn said:


> I've decided to send mine through all the editors, just as I would with a normal release, before submitting. It's expensive, time consuming, and shouldn't be necessary, but it's not worth risking a rejection if they really aren't doing close editing. I'd suggest that going through all the edits might be in any scouter's best interest given the variations.


That's what I've been doing, and I'd recommend that course of action for anyone who can afford it. Whether one is going to try other trads after Scout or publish independently, having a well-edited manuscript is desirable. Some people have reported that a lot of trads are cutting back on their editorial staffs and don't really want a diamond in the rough that needs major work to be publication-ready. Certainly, customers don't want to buy a book like that.

From what selected authors have said, it sounds as if KP farms out the post-selection editing to Kirkus or Createspace. It's typically only one pass, though at least one person did report more. I suspect KP is on a limited budget and can't really afford a major expansion on the editorial side. My guess is that tightening up is more likely to involve rejecting books with too many errors rather than increasing editorial costs after selection.


----------



## Betty Kuffel

Hi Steve, I'm new to KBoards. Impressive. I have a book on Amazon Scout and would love to have you list it. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/UP3KDBM7PVVU
Thanks.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I have this one on my saved list. I will definitely nominate your book when the ending time is closer.


----------



## VayneLine

My book has been in review for 11 days...is this normal?


----------



## Arches

VayneLine said:


> My book has been in review for 11 days...is this normal?


I'm afraid so. Don't read too much into the delay. The Scout folks seem to be particularly busy lately.


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Well, after nine days in review The Poison People was not selected for publication. I must say I would have been astonished if it had been, given the number of rejections I have seen on this board (and received notification of) which, funnily enough, considerably softened the blow. I have mixed feelings about the process. I can certainly see the benefits for Amazon - it is a fantastic way to suck more people into the process, with, basically, authors doing their marketing for them. 

Had the only thing authors got out of it was their "farewell and thanks for all the fish" email, I would say it wasn't worth it, but the fact that Amazon send nominees notification when you are published is the kind of direct marketing that fledgling authors without mailing lists could not get anywhere else, so for that, I have to accept the benefits outweigh the cons, albeit that, regardless of my low expectations, it is never easy to accept you have been passed on.  

Stats-wise, I got 5000 page views, 80 percent from scouts. Interestingly, my letter did not say I was not read because I did not receive enough nominations. I will consider using Scout again, but advisedly - I have to say I won't ever again so much as hope for publication (I very much doubt it is likely unless your book happens to hit whatever the current "sweet spot" is). However, as a way to generate direct mail leads for new authors, it is clearly worthwhile. I probably won't pursue it again under Alex Makepeace (of which more below), but I have a mystery series under (another) unknown name in the pipeline so I'd give it a go then. It's a no-brainer. There is a bit of a scam going on here - but I'm afraid it is being played on the readers, not the authors, although I suppose no one's getting hurt!  

I plan to publish The Poison People in early January. I'll now begin thinking about the marketing. I'd really appreciate any posts or threads you could point me in the direction of. I must say, this community has really renewed my enthusiasm in writing, so much so that in the couple of months between finalising The Poison People and the KS process I have completed a new Alex Makepeace novella (at 30,000 words), Canaries, which I plan to publish in February/ March. I'm not sure about how I will price The Poison People at this stage, but if anyone in this community would like a free copy, please mail [email protected] saying you're from here, and I will send you one in thanks for your fellowship!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Wednesday. I've got a dayshift today and an appointment tomorrow. Then a dayshift on Friday followed by a whole week or so off.

Yay!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
3 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
3 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
5 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
8 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
8 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
8 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
9 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
9 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
10 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
16 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
17 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
17 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
22 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
23 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
25 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
25 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I took Bill Hiatt's awesome advice and invested in some advertising with Author Shout. I have also been working on my external traffic via Twitter, Facebook and my website. I started all of this yesterday morning and by yesterday evening my book had finally reached the Hot and Trending. Thanks, Bill. Here is my link if anyone is interested in taking a look https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


----------



## Elvis English

I already nominated Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler.
Nominated the closest to ending, excluding my own:
Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol

Best of luck and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Brigitta Moon said:


> I took Bill Hiatt's awesome advice and invested in some advertising with Author Shout. I have also been working on my external traffic via Twitter, Facebook and my website. I started all of this yesterday morning and by yesterday evening my book had finally reached the Hot and Trending. Thanks, Bill. Here is my link if anyone is interested in taking a look https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Alex Makepeace

By way as an addendum to my previous post, I would add that I have just received some knockout feedback from the KS editor, who basically appears to have quite enjoyed my book but thought it was positioned badly. Quote: 

"Between the Sci-Fi Thriller aesthetic of the cover design and the genre categories you’ve chosen for the book, you make it pretty clear that you’re trying to market the novel as New Adult Sci-Fi Dystopian genre fiction. However, the book generally reads much more like high-concept literary fiction: you’ve got some really beautiful prose, an unusual narrative structure, and a lot of intriguing moral and philosophical content. As we mentioned above, the non-linear transitions between Matt’s blackout scenes are almost certainly going to disorient readers who do not normally expect avant-garde storytelling techniques from this genre... 

"You could try changing the book’s packaging and overall marketing strategy to make it clearer at the point of purchase that the content is more high-concept, literary-quality Sci-Fi than it is “easy-reading” genre fiction. To my eye, both the current cover design and book description set the expectation that the book is intended to be an easily accessible Thriller – the image on the cover of the DNA double-helix and the mention of disease in the description call to mind zombie-related Post-Apocalyptic novels to me. Considering the book’s lyrical prose and philosophical bent, I think a cover design more consistent with the artistic aesthetic of bestselling high-concept Sci-Fi books might be a more effective strategy for telegraphing to prospective readers what kind of reading experience they should expect."

So that's hugely helpful, and in a sense I have to admit, deep down, that the editor has "seen through" me well and truly, in so much as my novel was always intended as a literary work, only I thought no one on earth would touch it if I tried to market it that way. But trying to market it as genre fiction will clearly not work either - as the editor mentions elsewhere, readers won't be used to making the (albeit little) effort that I require of them at one point (my central character's "transformation").  Funnily enough, the follow-up novella I have just completed - Canaries - is unashamedly "literary" fiction, although still speculative, but at least I realised I couldn't dress it up any other way. 

In any case, another huge, free, benefit from KS, and a thank you to them, and a question to you - has anyone got any examples of "the artistic aesthetic of bestselling high-concept Sci-Fi books" I'm thinking - A Clockwork Orange...?!


----------



## KarenMBryson

Alex Makepeace said:


> In any case, another huge, free, benefit from KS, and a thank you to them, and a question to you - has anyone got any examples of "the artistic aesthetic of bestselling high-concept Sci-Fi books" I'm thinking - A Clockwork Orange...?!


Maybe Philip K. Dick? Arthur C. Clarke? Isaac Asimov? Margaret Atwood? (The Handmaiden's Tale is really popular again.) Neil Gaiman?


----------



## sceptique

As high-concept and bestselling as it gets:

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71t4WoQu%2BNL.jpg


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alex Makepeace said:


> By way as an addendum to my previous post, I would add that I have just received some knockout feedback from the KS editor, who basically appears to have quite enjoyed my book but thought it was positioned badly. Quote:
> 
> "Between the Sci-Fi Thriller aesthetic of the cover design and the genre categories you've chosen for the book, you make it pretty clear that you're trying to market the novel as New Adult Sci-Fi Dystopian genre fiction. However, the book generally reads much more like high-concept literary fiction: you've got some really beautiful prose, an unusual narrative structure, and a lot of intriguing moral and philosophical content. As we mentioned above, the non-linear transitions between Matt's blackout scenes are almost certainly going to disorient readers who do not normally expect avant-garde storytelling techniques from this genre...
> 
> "You could try changing the book's packaging and overall marketing strategy to make it clearer at the point of purchase that the content is more high-concept, literary-quality Sci-Fi than it is "easy-reading" genre fiction. To my eye, both the current cover design and book description set the expectation that the book is intended to be an easily accessible Thriller - the image on the cover of the DNA double-helix and the mention of disease in the description call to mind zombie-related Post-Apocalyptic novels to me. Considering the book's lyrical prose and philosophical bent, I think a cover design more consistent with the artistic aesthetic of bestselling high-concept Sci-Fi books might be a more effective strategy for telegraphing to prospective readers what kind of reading experience they should expect."
> 
> So that's hugely helpful, and in a sense I have to admit, deep down, that the editor has "seen through" me well and truly, in so much as my novel was always intended as a literary work, only I thought no one on earth would touch it if I tried to market it that way. But trying to market it as genre fiction will clearly not work either - as the editor mentions elsewhere, readers won't be used to making the (albeit little) effort that I require of them at one point (my central character's "transformation"). Funnily enough, the follow-up novella I have just completed - Canaries - is unashamedly "literary" fiction, although still speculative, but at least I realised I couldn't dress it up any other way.


There are parts of Scout that need work, but most people who've gotten editorial feedback, myself included, have thought it was insightful and helpful.


----------



## knpham

Hi! I'm a YA Science Fiction and Fantasy author. I'm new to Kboards, but I'm loving it. Especially this thread. I've got a campaign live on Kindle scout here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZNPEGPHZKWKN

Steve, do you mind adding it to your list? Thank you!

Nice to virtually "meet" you all.


----------



## lincolnjcole

knpham said:


> Hi! I'm a YA Science Fiction and Fantasy author. I'm new to Kboards, but I'm loving it. Especially this thread. I've got a campaign live on Kindle scout here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZNPEGPHZKWKN
> 
> Steve, do you mind adding it to your list? Thank you!
> 
> Nice to virtually "meet" you all.


Welcome aboard and good luck with your campaign! Looks great!


----------



## sceptique

knpham said:


> Hi! I'm a YA Science Fiction and Fantasy author. I'm new to Kboards, but I'm loving it. Especially this thread. I've got a campaign live on Kindle scout here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZNPEGPHZKWKN
> 
> Steve, do you mind adding it to your list? Thank you!
> 
> Nice to virtually "meet" you all.


Hello, Kristen, great to see you here!
I've nominated your book on my first day with KS and it still stands - I think you've got a great story there, even though we are competing for the same selection spot in the same categories only a few days apart. 

So good to meet another YA SF author!

(May the odds be always in our favour) 

Colin, author of HARVIE series.


----------



## Kimjwest

Matthew Speak said:


> I'm not sure why some books get the love from KP while others don't, but it's true there are some books who are always on page one of any promo while others are buried fifty pages back every time. Having a romance title with a highly professional cover (i.e. do not make it yourself!!!!) and a central figure prominant seems to be KP's sweet spot.


I've noticed Amazon will market any book as long as it's selling, whether it's a KP winner or not. Ultimately all KDP books are Amazon books and if a book is making them money, they will promote it. Perhaps the KP team needs to fight for a larger percentage of ad slots for their authors as well. What's the point of giving out a contract if they aren't going to absolutely do all they can to recover their advance.


----------



## knpham

sceptique said:


> Hello, Kristen, great to see you here!
> I've nominated your book on my first day with KS and it still stands - I think you've got a great story there, even though we are competing for the same selection spot in the same categories only a few days apart.
> 
> So good to meet another YA SF author!
> 
> (May the odds be always in our favour)
> 
> Colin, author of HARVIE series.


Thanks! I've nominated yours as well. I love your premise. There can never be too many kick-ass female heroines!


----------



## KarenMBryson

knpham said:


> Hi! I'm a YA Science Fiction and Fantasy author. I'm new to Kboards, but I'm loving it. Especially this thread. I've got a campaign live on Kindle scout here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZNPEGPHZKWKN
> 
> Steve, do you mind adding it to your list? Thank you!
> 
> Nice to virtually "meet" you all.


I love your concept. I plan on nominating your novel when I have a slot open up (even though we're "competing" in the same categories).


----------



## VayneLine

Unfortunately my book wasn't selected but it was a fun process!

How do I see any comments people left me?  I dont see where I would find the ratings etc. 

Also, is the general idea now to try to push through on say a .99 cent special to try to boost rankings?  (I am not ready for paperback yet but could crank the ebook out fast)


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Looks like the editorial feedback has now been extended to all books entered before the 28th of February...


----------



## srobards

A.G.B said:


> Looks like the editorial feedback has now been extended to all books entered before the 28th of February...


To all books shortlisted...


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

srobards said:


> To all books shortlisted...


Well yes, but it's considerably better than most trad pub options which file anything not optioned in the bin.


----------



## TheJackDublin

knpham said:


> Hi! I'm a YA Science Fiction and Fantasy author. I'm new to Kboards, but I'm loving it. Especially this thread. I've got a campaign live on Kindle scout here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/ZNPEGPHZKWKN
> 
> Steve, do you mind adding it to your list? Thank you!
> 
> Nice to virtually "meet" you all.


Best success!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadieRiley

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Wednesday. I've got a dayshift today and an appointment tomorrow. Then a dayshift on Friday followed by a whole week or so off.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
> 3 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 3 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 5 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
> 8 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 8 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
> 8 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
> 9 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 9 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
> 10 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
> 16 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
> 17 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> 17 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
> 22 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> 23 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
> 25 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> 25 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Hey Steve,

This is awesome. FIGHTING TO WIN, my manuscript about a young woman determined to make a women's fighting team (a la FIGHT CLUB) and finds something unexpected (love) along the way launched at midnight. Ack!! I would appreciate an add to your list if you don't mind.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3JY1WU02CU3EW FIGHTING TO WIN by Sadie Riley


----------



## ronesa_aveela

knpham said:


> Thanks! I've nominated yours as well. I love your premise. There can never be too many kick-ass female heroines!


Your book does sound cool. I have it saved and will nominate when I have a free spot. It's funny about kick-ass female heroines. My current beta readers like Diva the Samodiva the best of my characters, and the heroine in the book I'm beta reading is the most colorful and memorable. Writing females like that is so much fun.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

A.G.B said:


> Well yes, but it's considerably better than most trad pub options which file anything not optioned in the bin.


Or if you're really lucky, the few who give you a personalized message, give you one line of feedback...


----------



## Used To Be BH

VayneLine said:


> Unfortunately my book wasn't selected but it was a fun process!
> 
> How do I see any comments people left me? I dont see where I would find the ratings etc.
> 
> Also, is the general idea now to try to push through on say a .99 cent special to try to boost rankings? (I am not ready for paperback yet but could crank the ebook out fast)


Currently, we don't have access to any ratings information or comments nominators left.

You will get different answers on the last question. I've always had good luck with a $0.99 intro price. That also makes it easier to book promos.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I have had good success with starting my book out as a pre-order for 99 cents and then increasing to target price one day after launch.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kimjwest said:


> I've noticed Amazon will market any book as long as it's selling, whether it's a KP winner or not. Ultimately all KDP books are Amazon books and if a book is making them money, they will promote it. Perhaps the KP team needs to fight for a larger percentage of ad slots for their authors as well. What's the point of giving out a contract if they aren't going to absolutely do all they can to recover their advance.


I don't want to sound nitpicky, but there is a big difference between Amazon as a distributor and Amazon as a publisher. It's true, though, that KDP books that sell well enough get more love from algorithms, Amazon emails, recommended lists, etc.

One problem with interpreting Kindle Press and the way it does business is that its position in the Amazon ecosystem wasn't made clear. When Scout first started, I looked at how Amazon imprint books were doing to see if Scout looked worthwhile. In general, Amazon imprint books do very well, and their share of ebook sales has been going up. What I didn't realize at the time was that Kindle Press doesn't have the resources of the other imprints. It's basically the stepchild of the imprint system.

I'm actually OK with that. Kindle Press should be compared to small publishers, not to Random House or even to the other imprints. With that kind of mindset, it's easy to see the advantages (unagented submission, fast turnaround, better odds of publication, more creative input, good royalty terms, easy rights reversion). Kindle Press doesn't do as much consistent promotion as one might expect, but small publishers often don't do much.

That said, I'd like to see Kindle Press get a few more resources. After all, we can get even better royalties by self-pubbing--and have control of our prices. To me, the biggest problem with Kindle Press is the promotional piece, and not just because I'd like to see them do a little more. Because KP controls the pricing, we're limited in terms of how much promotion we can do on our own.

If there were a suggestion box, I'd suggest two things:

First, authors should be able to request a sale price from time to time. KP could say no, particularly if the request fell too close to one of their planned promos, but there would be lots of times when promotional pricing wouldn't interfere with their own strategy. That way, authors who saw their books dragging a little could set up their own promos.

Second, KP authors should be able to run AMS ads. Access to that system would be another way for authors to prop up their own sagging books.

Most publishers, even big ones, do sort of what Kindle Press does: the book gets a little love at release, but as it gets older, it gets very little unless it's been successful. Pretty soon it drifts out of sight--KP is not unique in this respect. By contrast, self-pubbed books often stay somewhat visible for years because authors promote them periodically. Kindle Press, which is using an innovative model in some ways, could conceivably make it easier for authors to promote their own works and end up with the best of both worlds. Those authors who took advantage of that might keep their books from fading out of sight, which in turn might encourage KP to promote them more actively. End result: better backlist performance, higher profits for authors, higher profits for KP. Given recent events, one might also assume fewer dissatisfied authors, which would lead to better press and more submissions.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots and nominated:

Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol

Already had Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler in my third slots.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I have nominations that expire at midnight and then I will add three more. These are my nominations:

1.Imperfect Memories (The Temporal Shift Series Book 1)
by JODY WENNER https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1YW8HLZ6KQMT8

2.SHADOWED BY DEATH: AN OLIVER WRIGHT MYSTERY
by M.A. ADLER https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/22O6XADRKDTOI

3.Buddy Wizard (Buddy Wizard Book 1)
by RALPH BRAMMER https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/O5H0L6GIXOZX

My campaign has 22 days to go https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I don't want to sound nitpicky, but there is a big difference between Amazon as a distributor and Amazon as a publisher. It's true, though, that KDP books that sell well enough get more love from algorithms, Amazon emails, recommended lists, etc.
> 
> One problem with interpreting Kindle Press and the way it does business is that its position in the Amazon ecosystem wasn't made clear. When Scout first started, I looked at how Amazon imprint books were doing to see if Scout looked worthwhile. In general, Amazon imprint books do very well, and their share of ebook sales has been going up. What I didn't realize at the time was that Kindle Press doesn't have the resources of the other imprints. It's basically the stepchild of the imprint system.
> 
> I'm actually OK with that. Kindle Press should be compared to small publishers, not to Random House or even to the other imprints. With that kind of mindset, it's easy to see the advantages (unagented submission, fast turnaround, better odds of publication, more creative input, good royalty terms, easy rights reversion). Kindle Press doesn't do as much consistent promotion as one might expect, but small publishers often don't do much.
> 
> That said, I'd like to see Kindle Press get a few more resources. After all, we can get even better royalties by self-pubbing--and have control of our prices. To me, the biggest problem with Kindle Press is the promotional piece, and not just because I'd like to see them do a little more. Because KP controls the pricing, we're limited in terms of how much promotion we can do on our own.
> 
> If there were a suggestion box, I'd suggest two things:
> 
> First, authors should be able to request a sale price from time to time. KP could say no, particularly if the request fell too close to one of their planned promos, but there would be lots of times when promotional pricing wouldn't interfere with their own strategy. That way, authors who saw their books dragging a little could set up their own promos.
> 
> Second, KP authors should be able to run AMS ads. Access to that system would be another way for authors to prop up their own sagging books.
> 
> Most publishers, even big ones, do sort of what Kindle Press does: the book gets a little love at release, but as it gets older, it gets very little unless it's been successful. Pretty soon it drifts out of sight--KP is not unique in this respect. By contrast, self-pubbed books often stay somewhat visible for years because authors promote them periodically. Kindle Press, which is using an innovative model in some ways, could conceivably make it easier for authors to promote their own works and end up with the best of both worlds. Those authors who took advantage of that might keep their books from fading out of sight, which in turn might encourage KP to promote them more actively. End result: better backlist performance, higher profits for authors, higher profits for KP. Given recent events, one might also assume fewer dissatisfied authors, which would lead to better press and more submissions.


This all makes so much sense, I wish the KS staff were listening. A while ago, Lincoln mentioned a way of running AMS ads as "an entity," but I didn't grasp how one goes about doing that.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I've been on my CPAP breathing machine for over a week now. Last night I slept a little over 8 hours straight. It has been an awfully long time since I slept straight through the night like that. The new device is working wonderfully.

Yay!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler
2 days left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
2 days left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
4 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
7 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
7 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
7 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
8 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
9 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
9 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
15 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
16 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
16 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
21 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
22 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
24 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
24 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
29 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## srobards

Nominated Shadowed by Death by M.A. Adler goodluck love the opening and hard to go past a MC with the name Sophia


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> This all makes so much sense, I wish the KS staff were listening. A while ago, Lincoln mentioned a way of running AMS ads as "an entity," but I didn't grasp how one goes about doing that.


I'm not sure how to do that, either. Perhaps Lincoln will clarify.


----------



## Variath

Nominated: 
Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English, 
Best of luck Elvis


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

KitSarge said:


> I'm definitely launching Dec 12- my pre-order window for updating the book closed yesterday. I managed to get an Ereader News Today (ENT) promotion for Dec 17th: waiting for them to reply for a whole week was not quite as bad as being the waiting room, but it was close. I'll probably start a new thread with my launch info: I've got sites lined up every day from the 12th-17th, so here's to hoping the Dec slump doesn't exist!


How did you like the Ereader News Today promo?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I am running late.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
1 day left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
3 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
6 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
6 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
6 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
7 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
8 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
8 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
14 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
15 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
15 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
20 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
21 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
23 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
23 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
28 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm not sure how to do that, either. Perhaps Lincoln will clarify.


Basically it works like this:

Amazon has multiple selling methods. KDP is one of them, and through KDP your account gets forced over into a specific tuned version of Amazon Marketing Services for KDP only.

1) Amazon Marketing Services accounts exists as an ENTITY. That entity gets linked to your account. KDP marketing services also create an ENTITY

the url looks like this:

https://ams.amazon.com/ads/dashboard?entityId=ENTITYXXXXXXXXXXXXX

if you log into your KDP marketing account, it will have some trailing number for the entity.

2) If you open a vendor or seller account OUTSIDE of KDP (https://vendorexpress.amazon.com/ is an option) you can create a marketing services entity to associate to it so you can market your products. You don't actually need products to have an account (vendor express won't actually let you sell books at all).

The catch? If you use the SAME amazon account to link to the entity you use for your KDP entity, then it will ALWAYS default to send you to the entity of your KDP AMS account when you log in which only lets you market the books ON your kdp account.

However, if you save the entity URL for this new account (bookmark it) then you can go directly to the new entity instead anytime you want (it will even show you a list of entities and let you jump directly to your KDP entity...however, once you are on your KDP entity it won't give you a similar path back to your amazon entity...they removed the 'switch entities' option for authors. you need that bookmark).

3) When on this vendor entity of AMS you have new options available. It still has product display ads and sponsored ads, but also header ads where you can market a LANDING page of books you want to promote. Basically, you can pick like 3-6 books and get put in that really cool placement when people first search. When they see the list of results on the page, yours is at the top as a full length bar featuring all of your cover images.

It also *dun, dun, dun* let's you promote PAPERBACK books (which KDP doesn't). You can't promote audiobooks, though. You can also just build a blanket sponsored ad that uses automatic targeting and add all of your books. There are more features (like enhanced bidding) that you can play around with as well.

One last catch: you no longer get to add the little blurb text to the ads since it builds these ads more generically. You are using the centralized amazon marketing system now and not the KDP enhanced version just for authors, so it has both more and less features available.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Bill Hiatt said:


> I don't want to sound nitpicky, but there is a big difference between Amazon as a distributor and Amazon as a publisher. It's true, though, that KDP books that sell well enough get more love from algorithms, Amazon emails, recommended lists, etc.
> 
> One problem with interpreting Kindle Press and the way it does business is that its position in the Amazon ecosystem wasn't made clear. When Scout first started, I looked at how Amazon imprint books were doing to see if Scout looked worthwhile. In general, Amazon imprint books do very well, and their share of ebook sales has been going up. What I didn't realize at the time was that Kindle Press doesn't have the resources of the other imprints. It's basically the stepchild of the imprint system.
> 
> I'm actually OK with that. Kindle Press should be compared to small publishers, not to Random House or even to the other imprints. With that kind of mindset, it's easy to see the advantages (unagented submission, fast turnaround, better odds of publication, more creative input, good royalty terms, easy rights reversion). Kindle Press doesn't do as much consistent promotion as one might expect, but small publishers often don't do much.
> 
> That said, I'd like to see Kindle Press get a few more resources. After all, we can get even better royalties by self-pubbing--and have control of our prices. To me, the biggest problem with Kindle Press is the promotional piece, and not just because I'd like to see them do a little more. Because KP controls the pricing, we're limited in terms of how much promotion we can do on our own.
> 
> If there were a suggestion box, I'd suggest two things:
> 
> First, authors should be able to request a sale price from time to time. KP could say no, particularly if the request fell too close to one of their planned promos, but there would be lots of times when promotional pricing wouldn't interfere with their own strategy. That way, authors who saw their books dragging a little could set up their own promos.
> 
> Second, KP authors should be able to run AMS ads. Access to that system would be another way for authors to prop up their own sagging books.
> 
> Most publishers, even big ones, do sort of what Kindle Press does: the book gets a little love at release, but as it gets older, it gets very little unless it's been successful. Pretty soon it drifts out of sight--KP is not unique in this respect. By contrast, self-pubbed books often stay somewhat visible for years because authors promote them periodically. Kindle Press, which is using an innovative model in some ways, could conceivably make it easier for authors to promote their own works and end up with the best of both worlds. Those authors who took advantage of that might keep their books from fading out of sight, which in turn might encourage KP to promote them more actively. End result: better backlist performance, higher profits for authors, higher profits for KP. Given recent events, one might also assume fewer dissatisfied authors, which would lead to better press and more submissions.


Bill, this is the most understandable summation of KP I've seen. I wish all authors submitting to Scout could read your explanation b/c it might give them more realistic expectations and lessen their disappointment.

Your reference to KP as the "stepchild" is accurate. Recently I looked into how to nominate books for awards like the Edgar. I discovered neither Mystery Writers of America nor International Thriller Writers currently recognizes KP as an "approved" publisher. In fact, MWA was under the impression that KP was self-publishing. I asked KP to apply to MWA and ITW to gain "approved" status and I believe they are going through the process now. I think if KP books were to win a few major awards, that would raise our status and visibility as a quality small imprint.

Thanks for an excellent summation, Bill.


----------



## Kay7979

lincolnjcole said:


> Basically it works like this:
> 
> Amazon has multiple selling methods. KDP is one of them, and through KDP your account gets forced over into a specific tuned version of Amazon Marketing Services for KDP only.
> 
> 1) Amazon Marketing Services accounts exists as an ENTITY. That entity gets linked to your account. KDP marketing services also create an ENTITY
> 
> the url looks like this:
> 
> https://ams.amazon.com/ads/dashboard?entityId=ENTITYXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> if you log into your KDP marketing account, it will have some trailing number for the entity.
> 
> 2) If you open a vendor or seller account OUTSIDE of KDP (https://vendorexpress.amazon.com/ is an option) you can create a marketing services entity to associate to it so you can market your products. You don't actually need products to have an account (vendor express won't actually let you sell books at all).
> 
> The catch? If you use the SAME amazon account to link to the entity you use for your KDP entity, then it will ALWAYS default to send you to the entity of your KDP AMS account when you log in which only lets you market the books ON your kdp account.
> 
> However, if you save the entity URL for this new account (bookmark it) then you can go directly to the new entity instead anytime you want (it will even show you a list of entities and let you jump directly to your KDP entity...however, once you are on your KDP entity it won't give you a similar path back to your amazon entity...they removed the 'switch entities' option for authors. you need that bookmark).
> 
> 3) When on this vendor entity of AMS you have new options available. It still has product display ads and sponsored ads, but also header ads where you can market a LANDING page of books you want to promote. Basically, you can pick like 3-6 books and get put in that really cool placement when people first search. When they see the list of results on the page, yours is at the top as a full length bar featuring all of your cover images.
> 
> It also *dun, dun, dun* let's you promote PAPERBACK books (which KDP doesn't). You can't promote audiobooks, though. You can also just build a blanket sponsored ad that uses automatic targeting and add all of your books. There are more features (like enhanced bidding) that you can play around with as well.
> 
> One last catch: you no longer get to add the little blurb text to the ads since it builds these ads more generically. You are using the centralized amazon marketing system now and not the KDP enhanced version just for authors, so it has both more and less features available.


Thanks so much! It sounds confusing, but probably isn't so bad one you wade in and actually try it. I've copied your instructions into Notepad. You're always a wealth of information!


----------



## Used To Be BH

lincolnjcole said:


> Basically it works like this:
> 
> Amazon has multiple selling methods. KDP is one of them, and through KDP your account gets forced over into a specific tuned version of Amazon Marketing Services for KDP only.
> 
> 1) Amazon Marketing Services accounts exists as an ENTITY. That entity gets linked to your account. KDP marketing services also create an ENTITY
> 
> the url looks like this:
> 
> https://ams.amazon.com/ads/dashboard?entityId=ENTITYXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> if you log into your KDP marketing account, it will have some trailing number for the entity.
> 
> 2) If you open a vendor or seller account OUTSIDE of KDP (https://vendorexpress.amazon.com/ is an option) you can create a marketing services entity to associate to it so you can market your products. You don't actually need products to have an account (vendor express won't actually let you sell books at all).
> 
> The catch? If you use the SAME amazon account to link to the entity you use for your KDP entity, then it will ALWAYS default to send you to the entity of your KDP AMS account when you log in which only lets you market the books ON your kdp account.
> 
> However, if you save the entity URL for this new account (bookmark it) then you can go directly to the new entity instead anytime you want (it will even show you a list of entities and let you jump directly to your KDP entity...however, once you are on your KDP entity it won't give you a similar path back to your amazon entity...they removed the 'switch entities' option for authors. you need that bookmark).
> 
> 3) When on this vendor entity of AMS you have new options available. It still has product display ads and sponsored ads, but also header ads where you can market a LANDING page of books you want to promote. Basically, you can pick like 3-6 books and get put in that really cool placement when people first search. When they see the list of results on the page, yours is at the top as a full length bar featuring all of your cover images.
> 
> It also *dun, dun, dun* let's you promote PAPERBACK books (which KDP doesn't). You can't promote audiobooks, though. You can also just build a blanket sponsored ad that uses automatic targeting and add all of your books. There are more features (like enhanced bidding) that you can play around with as well.
> 
> One last catch: you no longer get to add the little blurb text to the ads since it builds these ads more generically. You are using the centralized amazon marketing system now and not the KDP enhanced version just for authors, so it has both more and less features available.


Thanks! Very thorough and clear!


----------



## Used To Be BH

debbieburkewriter said:


> Bill, this is the most understandable summation of KP I've seen. I wish all authors submitting to Scout could read your explanation b/c it might give them more realistic expectations and lessen their disappointment.
> 
> Your reference to KP as the "stepchild" is accurate. Recently I looked into how to nominate books for awards like the Edgar. I discovered neither Mystery Writers of America nor International Thriller Writers currently recognizes KP as an "approved" publisher. In fact, MWA was under the impression that KP was self-publishing. I asked KP to apply to MWA and ITW to gain "approved" status and I believe they are going through the process now. I think if KP books were to win a few major awards, that would raise our status and visibility as a quality small imprint.
> 
> Thanks for an excellent summation, Bill.


I'm glad you think the information is useful.

Your point about outside recognition is well taken. That brings to mind another recommendation I'd make to Kindle Press: change the name! The other imprints have cool names. Kindle Press sounds generic--and far too much like Kindle Direct Publishing. No wonder MWA is confused. Both times I entered Scout campaigns, I had people email me to ask why I needed a contract to self publish.


----------



## BrianDelaneyBooks.com

Alan Felyk said:


> Definitely an excellent suggestion, Steve. I did, in fact, do that. I don't know how much category tweaking comes from AMS advertising keywords. The expert consensus is that we need to use at least 200 to 300 keywords of the 1,000 that allowed. That obviously will give me a lot of variations on humor and satire. I'll keep everybody posted if I see a change in browse categories in the coming weeks or months. My ad campaign still is pending review.


A little update on this, I sent a request to add an extra category for my book, Barrier Rip, and was told every book could have up to 10 categories. So that's nice that in addition to 7 keywords, there's also 10 categories that help people find our books.


----------



## Heittwriter

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday and I am running late.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
> 1 day left  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
> 3 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
> 6 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
> 6 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
> 6 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
> 7 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 8 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
> 8 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
> 14 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
> 15 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> 15 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
> 20 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> 21 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
> 23 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> 23 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> 28 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


Thanks again for providing this daily list, Steve! I've got my nominations in.

I can't believe there's only 6 days left, and thank you to everyone nominating _Lost in Atlantis_ since it's near the top of the list! Here's the link incase you missed it: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3A63H39BRVO9M

I'm hoping for some feedback from the Scout team after the fact, but am unsure about the possibility since I'm currently only averaging about 13 views a day. Hopefully it will pick up steam and reach past 3K views within the final days.

And Bill-I'm grateful for your wisdom when it comes to this journey!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Heittwriter said:


> And Bill-I'm grateful for your wisdom when it comes to this journey!


I'm glad you appreciate it, but "my" wisdom is much influenced by other people's ideas and shared experiences. My own contribute but are far from being my only source.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I have been watching the Hot and Trending list. Why? Because KindleScout has taken over my life  It looks as if there are only twenty slots. The twenty books slide up and down the list depending on page views and nominations. My book Midnight Talk has occupied spots number one all the way to number nineteen. It has not fallen off the list yet. Keeping a book Hot and Trending require a lot of constant promotion. These are my observations. Has anyone noticed anything else?


----------



## sceptique

Brigitta Moon said:


> I have been watching the Hot and Trending list. Why? Because KindleScout has taken over my life  It looks as if there are only twenty slots. The twenty books slide up and down the list depending on page views and nominations. My book Midnight Talk has occupied spots number one all the way to number nineteen. It has not fallen off the list yet. Keeping a book Hot and Trending require a lot of constant promotion. These are my observations. Has anyone noticed anything else?


I think top-20 just rotates randomly if there is no change (no ins and outs). There are about 5 books that have been there the whole week, and a few that go in and out. Yours was there the whole day today and some hours yesterday.

My estimate is that being on the list is "worth" ca 250 views per day (this was my net loss in daily views when I dropped off). Yes, it's very hard to make up for it by other means. But people to return after some hours of absence - I've noticed that Kristen's book is back in H&T.

I wonder if KS has some kind of "total views" threshold that you need to hit to be considered for a publication or a personalized feedback.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Each time I see a tweet saying my book has been nominated, Midnight Talk moves up. It was three spots from the bottom. I just saw a tweet saying it was nominated. Now it is in spot three. It takes constant promotion to keep a book on the list.


----------



## sceptique

Well, week 1 for 'The Commander's Daughter' is over, and the results are in.

Overall, not a bad start for a KS newbie, I assume -

Total views: 4K
Kindle Scout: 2.2K (58%)

Hours in H&T: 97 (58%)

Not being on H&T hurts daily views quite a lot, as I've mentioned, I've lost ca 200 KS views per day when I dropped off the list. 

Kudos to  everyone who manages to stay Hot and good luck for the next week!


----------



## Decon

KS have extended the feedback on shortlisted books they reject through February.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Brigitta Moon said:


> Each time I see a tweet saying my book has been nominated, Midnight Talk moves up. It was three spots from the bottom. I just saw a tweet saying it was nominated. Now it is in spot three. It takes constant promotion to keep a book on the list.


Exactly.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Saturday. This will be my first day off. I'll be off until January 2nd. My wife and I watched Patrick Stewart in A CHRISTMAS CAROL last night, one of our Christmas traditions. Tonight we will watch the CBC rendition of A CHILD'S CHRISTMAS IN WALES. We also have Tim Allen's THE SANTA CLAUS and Jimmy Stewart's IT'S A WONDERFUL LIFE lined up and waiting.

This morning I am going to be writing - and fetching some groceries a little bit later.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Winter City Wolf Moon by Elvis English
LAST DAY LEFT!  Want What You Have by Rishabh Jhol
2 days left to CHRISTMAS!!!
5 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
5 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
5 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
6 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
7 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
7 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
13 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
14 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
14 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
19 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
20 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
22 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
22 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
27 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Arches

Decon said:


> KS have extended the feedback on shortlisted books they reject through February.


That's terrific news, Decon. I think their willingness to help authors in this way is remarkable.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> That's terrific news, Decon. I think their willingness to help authors in this way is remarkable.


It's a win-win. We get some good suggestions, and they improve the likelihood of having repeat customers.

It's been my experience that it's easier to take a decision you aren't happy with (like not getting selected) if you understand the reasoning behind it. Knowing what the editor was thinking also humanizes the process and, because the feedback is perceptive and specific, gives us a good impression of the editor involved.

The fact that they extended the feedback once is encouraging. I'm hoping it becomes a regular part of the process.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sceptique said:


> Well, week 1 for 'The Commander's Daughter' is over, and the results are in.
> 
> Overall, not a bad start for a KS newbie, I assume -
> 
> Total views: 4K
> Kindle Scout: 2.2K (58%)
> 
> Hours in H&T: 97 (58%)
> 
> Not being on H&T hurts daily views quite a lot, as I've mentioned, I've lost ca 200 KS views per day when I dropped off the list.
> 
> Kudos to everyone who manages to stay Hot and good luck for the next week!


A year ago, those would have been decent stats for a whole campaign. Even now, I'm sure they're good stats for a week.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

sceptique said:


> Well, week 1 for 'The Commander's Daughter' is over, and the results are in.
> 
> Overall, not a bad start for a KS newbie, I assume -
> 
> Total views: 4K
> Kindle Scout: 2.2K (58%)
> 
> Hours in H&T: 97 (58%)
> 
> Not being on H&T hurts daily views quite a lot, as I've mentioned, I've lost ca 200 KS views per day when I dropped off the list.
> 
> Kudos to everyone who manages to stay Hot and good luck for the next week!


I think those are great stats. They are much better than mine. It took me a week to finally start taking an active role in promoting my campaign.


----------



## sceptique

Brigitta Moon said:


> I think those are great stats. They are much better than mine. It took me a week to finally start taking an active role in promoting my campaign.


And you did quite well after taking charge - I keep seeing Midnight Talk on the hot list!
Just proves that any situation can be turned around with a little bit of effort. 

Good luck!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

sceptique said:


> And you did quite well after taking charge - I keep seeing Midnight Talk on the hot list!
> Just proves that any situation can be turned around with a little bit of effort.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you. Good luck on your campaign also. Remember these words-Promote, Promote, Promote.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Sunday and Christmas Eve. I can't wait for Christmas.

We had a power outage last night, right before going to bed - but fortunately everything seems fine today.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left to CHRISTMAS!!!
4 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
4 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
4 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
5 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
6 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
6 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
12 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
13 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
13 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
18 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
19 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
21 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
21 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
26 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Variath

sceptique said:


> Well, week 1 for 'The Commander's Daughter' is over, and the results are in.
> 
> Overall, not a bad start for a KS newbie, I assume -
> 
> Total views: 4K
> Kindle Scout: 2.2K (58%)
> 
> Hours in H&T: 97 (58%)
> 
> Not being on H&T hurts daily views quite a lot, as I've mentioned, I've lost ca 200 KS views per day when I dropped off the list.
> 
> Kudos to everyone who manages to stay Hot and good luck for the next week!


This is not bad but one thing I have t tell to you is H & T or page view is not the medium for the approval because I got H & T 70% but not selected. Keep for the luck to happen.
I also nominated your book


----------



## Variath

Dear all,

As per the request from some friends, I am giving my book "The Peacewoods"  'free download' in few more days such as 29th to  31st December. Enjoy the Indian romantic story and give me a feed back.


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Sunday and Christmas Eve. I can't wait for Christmas.
> 
> We had a power outage last night, right before going to bed - but fortunately everything seems fine today.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left to CHRISTMAS!!!
> 4 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt


Merry Christmas to all
Nominated 'Lost in Atlantis' Best of luck Briton.


----------



## Heittwriter

Variath said:


> Merry Christmas to all
> Nominated 'Lost in Atlantis' Best of luck Briton.


Variath,

I appreciate you taking the time to do that! 

And Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## EvelynnM

I have a question for you all, if I may pick your collective brains.
My campaign ended on December 12th. I know KS 'has/owns' by book for 45 days total from submission.
I haven't heard from them yet. By my calculations, they have until the 27th to get back to me yea or nay regards my book. 
My question is this: At what point should I be worried? Is it normal to spend so long in the waiting room? From what I've read here most authors hear within a week or so of their campaign ending. 
I keep trying not to get my hopes up and not psyche myself out, but I'm on the edge of my seat just waiting. Everyday I think 'today could be the day either way.' I wish there was an emoji for biting nails.
Anyone else have an experience like this?
Also Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## Arches

EvelynnM said:


> I have a question for you all, if I may pick your collective brains.
> My campaign ended on December 12th. I know KS 'has/owns' by book for 45 days total from submission.
> I haven't heard from them yet. By my calculations, they have until the 27th to get back to me yea or nay regards my book.
> My question is this: At what point should I be worried? Is it normal to spend so long in the waiting room? From what I've read here most authors hear within a week or so of their campaign ending.
> I keep trying not to get my hopes up and not psyche myself out, but I'm on the edge of my seat just waiting. Everyday I think 'today could be the day either way.' I wish there was an emoji for biting nails.
> Anyone else have an experience like this?
> Also Happy Holidays to everyone!


Yes, it's common to hear on the last possible day. No, you shouldn't think it means good or bad. They just seem to be slow lately. Best of luck.


----------



## EvelynnM

Arches said:


> Yes, it's common to hear on the last possible day. No, you shouldn't think it means good or bad. They just seem to be slow lately. Best of luck.


Okay! Thank you!


----------



## Decon

EvelynnM said:


> I have a question for you all, if I may pick your collective brains.
> My campaign ended on December 12th. I know KS 'has/owns' by book for 45 days total from submission.
> I haven't heard from them yet. By my calculations, they have until the 27th to get back to me yea or nay regards my book.
> My question is this: At what point should I be worried? Is it normal to spend so long in the waiting room? From what I've read here most authors hear within a week or so of their campaign ending.
> I keep trying not to get my hopes up and not psyche myself out, but I'm on the edge of my seat just waiting. Everyday I think 'today could be the day either way.' I wish there was an emoji for biting nails.
> Anyone else have an experience like this?
> Also Happy Holidays to everyone!


Yes it's common. It was the same for some in earlier months when there were fewer entrants. I'd hate to think of the work involved for them with the high numbers of entrants at the moment. Better to wait, knowing at least they are giving consideration and they're not simply rejecting quickly to clear a backlog


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday - MERRY CHRISTMAS!

The highlight of my year so far has been a new pair of fancy Rockport slippers, some fancy honey and jam and cheese. I've got a DVD copy of KONG: SKULL ISLAND as well as a DVD copy of MY COUSIN VINNY, which I found in the bargain bin and gave to my wife to put in my stocking. Fred Gwynne was awesome in that movie!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
3 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
3 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
4 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
5 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
5 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
11 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
12 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
12 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
17 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
18 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
20 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
20 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
25 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Grab a free Kindle e-book copy of my chain gang tale of voodoo horror, THE FOREVER LONG ROAD OF OLAN WALKER today!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074LVW3XW


----------



## sceptique

Variath said:


> This is not bad but one thing I have t tell to you is H & T or page view is not the medium for the approval because I got H & T 70% but not selected. Keep for the luck to happen.
> I also nominated your book


Thank you, I really appreciate!

I'm hoping that if I don't get this publishing deal, all this traffic can be redirected to KDP. 
If KS turns me down, I'll be launching under my own label on 18 *February* 2018 (my daughter's birthday). (corrected)

KS would be a great help towards the campaign costs, but the most valuable thing I'm getting out of this right now is marketing data to crunch. (I'm a bit of Excel junkie). 
I'm hoping to hit 5K by the end of today. KS traffic fell drastically yesterday, hardly any worth mentioning.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sceptique said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate!
> 
> I'm hoping that if I don't get this publishing deal, all this traffic can be redirected to KDP.
> If KS turns me down, I'll be launching under my own label on 18 December 2018 (my daughter's birthday).
> 
> KS would be a great help towards the campaign costs, but the most valuable thing I'm getting out of this right now is marketing data to crunch. (I'm a bit of Excel junkie).
> I'm hoping to hit 5K by the end of today. KS traffic fell drastically yesterday, hardly any worth mentioning.


Is that release date correct? Are you really going to wait almost a year to release the book if KS turns you down?

While I can understand releasing on your daughter's birthday for good luck, by that point all of your Scout momentum will have dissipated. If you want to capitalize on the KS campaign, you really need to release ASAP after rejection. I'm nervous just waiting the couple weeks to release after Christmas.


----------



## sceptique

Bill Hiatt said:


> Is that release date correct? Are you really going to wait almost a year to release the book if KS turns you down?


Oh, no! I meant 18 February (2/18/1. Thank you for spotting my mistake!

I expect to know the results by 30 January, so that's 20 days later. I really hope to get some detailed feedback, so I could do a final edit and proofreading before KDS locks all changes 3 days before launch.


----------



## sceptique

The breakdown of external traffic by views source is priceless! It took me a few days to calibrate my external campaigns, but now I feel I can steer them in the direction I want while staying within the set budget. 

I wonder if you can have the same sort of visibility on your book's page traffic when you publish through KDP. 
Could be very useful.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

My campaign has just been approved to start on the 27th.

Very impressed that the kindle scout team are working on Christmas Day! (Unless it's an automated process somehow?!)


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Congratulations. Prepare for the thirty-day ride of keeping your book on top.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Brigitta Moon said:


> Congratulations. Prepare for the thirty-day ride of keeping your book on top.


Thank you Brigitta! (And happy Christmas!)

I'm looking forward to it and cracking on with book 2!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Yes, Merry Christmas


----------



## sceptique

I've also noticed something interesting the cover of the last book selected by Kindle Press has changed. 
When I look through the list of the finalists, I was impressed how professional all their covers look. Now I realized that they might have been re-designed after the selection. Makes sense.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

sceptique said:


> I've also noticed something interesting the cover of the last book selected by Kindle Press has changed.
> When I look through the list of the finalists, I was impressed how professional all their covers look. Now I realized that they might have been re-designed after the selection. Makes sense.


Yes, you have the option to update your cover and content after selection.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

sceptique said:


> I've also noticed something interesting the cover of the last book selected by Kindle Press has changed.
> When I look through the list of the finalists, I was impressed how professional all their covers look. Now I realized that they might have been re-designed after the selection. Makes sense.


You're right. I nominated the book One Hundred Reasons. The original cover was a vase of flowers. I like the new one better.


----------



## James Musgrave

My book CHINAWOMAN'S CHANCE has been hot and trending for quite a bit. I like the idea that this promotional experience can be used for self-publishing if we aren't chosen. Thanks to Steve and all those who've published their results and methods for promotion. I've been self-pubbing a long time, and I even bought a publishing contract with Vearsa.com, which is the biggest international distributor of eBooks. I would imagine you self-pubbers understand the difference between distributing your eBook as a self-published title through the online retailers and distributing your book as a "publisher"?

If not, here are the advantages of being a publisher of eBooks:

You don't get charged any distribution fee for the eBook you want sold (Smashwords charges the least: 15% of net sales).
Vearsa has the widest distribution available for your international online sales (over 1,000 online retailers and over 65,000 libraries).
You don't get charged an extra fee for manuscript edits or changes.
Publishing through Vearsa makes you a "publisher." This means you get to drill down into sub listing categories just like the Big Five Publishers do. You also get to do immediate pricing controls and .99 cent/free sales promos as well as provide discount codes.
If anybody's interested in distributing their Kindle Scout "losing" titles through my account, please message or eMail me. I'll be happy to give you more information.

Good luck to all in the "rat race" to the finish line! As authors, I would imagine you put your neck out there to the public because you believe in your craft. That's what counts!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Tuesday.

HAPPY BOXING DAY!










So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
2 days left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
2 days left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
3 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
3 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
4 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
10 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
11 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
11 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
16 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
17 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
19 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
19 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
23 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
24 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Grab a free Kindle e-book copy of my chain gang tale of voodoo horror, THE FOREVER LONG ROAD OF OLAN WALKER today!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074LVW3XW


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Musgrave said:


> My book CHINAWOMAN'S CHANCE has been hot and trending for quite a bit. I like the idea that this promotional experience can be used for self-publishing if we aren't chosen. Thanks to Steve and all those who've published their results and methods for promotion. I've been self-pubbing a long time, and I even bought a publishing contract with Vearsa.com, which is the biggest international distributor of eBooks. I would imagine you self-pubbers understand the difference between distributing your eBook as a self-published title through the online retailers and distributing your book as a "publisher"?
> 
> If not, here are the advantages of being a publisher of eBooks:
> 
> You don't get charged any distribution fee for the eBook you want sold (Smashwords charges the least: 15% of net sales).
> Vearsa has the widest distribution available for your international online sales (over 1,000 online retailers and over 65,000 libraries).
> You don't get charged an extra fee for manuscript edits or changes.
> Publishing through Vearsa makes you a "publisher." This means you get to drill down into sub listing categories just like the Big Five Publishers do. You also get to do immediate pricing controls and .99 cent/free sales promos as well as provide discount codes.
> If anybody's interested in distributing their Kindle Scout "losing" titles through my account, please message or eMail me. I'll be happy to give you more information.
> 
> Good luck to all in the "rat race" to the finish line! As authors, I would imagine you put your neck out there to the public because you believe in your craft. That's what counts!


Just a quick heads-up: your website appears to be down.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Happy boxing day everyone! Hope you all had fantastic holidays!


----------



## James Musgrave

Bill Hiatt said:


> Just a quick heads-up: your website appears to be down.


Yup. It's back up.


----------



## Used To Be BH

James Musgrave said:


> Yup. It's back up.


Now I'm getting this:

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Server unable to read htaccess file, denying access to be safe

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

All I did was click the link you provided, so I'm assuming there must be a server configuration issue somewhere.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I wanted to give a little update on my progress. 17 days to go. Hot and Trending since I started actively promoting. I am nowhere near the 4,000 views that The Commander's Daughter received in just one week. Midnight Talk has a total of 2.2K views, 113 hours Hot and Trending. The first six days where I ignored the campaign, I had zero hours Hot and Trending. Good luck to all of us currently campaigning. My link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


----------



## sceptique

Christmas weekend was really slow - the traffic halved.
I hope it will pick up tomorrow. I haven't got the 5K I was hoping for - 4.8 at the moment.
I'm not sure how much of this is contributing towards nominations, since I haven't been on H&T for the last few days. I think one of the reasons is that the people I'm promoting to may not have an Amazon account, so they can't nominate. Still I think it's good at least for some visibility and potential future sales (if they do register with Amazon eventually).

Still learning the ropes, I'm new to all this. 

Good luck to everyone rolling off this week - I've nominated some books from the list.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Brigitta Moon said:


> I wanted to give a little update on my progress. 17 days to go. Hot and Trending since I started actively promoting. I am nowhere near the 4,000 views that The Commander's Daughter received in just one week. Midnight Talk has a total of 2.2K views, 113 hours Hot and Trending. The first six days where I ignored the campaign, I had zero hours Hot and Trending. Good luck to all of us currently campaigning. My link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


Thank you for sharing your stats with us, Brigitta. I've got 11 days to go in my campaign. I'm at 6099 views and 421 hours of Hot and Trending. My goal is to make at least 8000 views total. It seems to be within reach. Although it's still not clear how much of an impact these stats have on the selection process. Even if I don't earn a publishing contract, I feel as though I've gotten tremendous visibility for my work by engaging in this process. Best of luck with your campaign as well!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you for sharing your stats with us, Brigitta. I've got 11 days to go in my campaign. I'm at 6099 views and 421 hours of Hot and Trending. My goal is to make at least 8000 views total. It seems to be within reach. Although it's still not clear how much of an impact these stats have on the selection process. Even if I don't earn a publishing contract, I feel as though I've gotten tremendous visibility for my work by engaging in this process. Best of luck with you campaign as well!


I appreciate you sharing your stats. They are impressive.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you for sharing your stats with us, Brigitta. I've got 11 days to go in my campaign. I'm at 6099 views and 421 hours of Hot and Trending. My goal is to make at least 8000 views total. It seems to be within reach. Although it's still not clear how much of an impact these stats have on the selection process. Even if I don't earn a publishing contract, I feel as though I've gotten tremendous visibility for my work by engaging in this process. Best of luck with your campaign as well!


Thanks for this, Karen!

I was wondering how much being on H&T adds to total views.
Looks like you are averaging 300/day at the moment - this is in line with my gut feel: H&T gives an average uplift of ca 200 on top of what you could get through "normal" KS exposure + promotions.
I increased my promo budget when I dropped off to compensate. 
Not sure if it helps or hinders the process - depends on the algorithm - but it's interesting to analyse the stats and see if you can figure out the optimum strategy.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it's Tuesday.
> 
> HAPPY BOXING DAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> 4 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village


The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village is actually 3 days left, the same as Soul Catchers.
Finally back in H&T.


----------



## Debralynn

I also have my book up on Kindle Scout, and a wreck in the process. I'd be happy to nominate you, if you'd do the same for me.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP

Debralynn


----------



## sceptique

Debralynn said:


> I also have my book up on Kindle Scout, and a wreck in the process. I'd be happy to nominate you, if you'd do the same for me.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP
> 
> Debralynn


Deal.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Debralynn said:


> I also have my book up on Kindle Scout, and a wreck in the process. I'd be happy to nominate you, if you'd do the same for me.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP
> 
> Debralynn


I've saved it for when I have free spots.


----------



## Debralynn

Hi Sceptique: Please write out your link. Happy to help a fellow author.Y


----------



## Debralynn

How do I maintain hot and trending? And what's the difference between that and 'live?'


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> I increased my promo budget when I dropped off to compensate.
> Not sure if it helps or hinders the process - depends on the algorithm - but it is interesting to analyse the stats and see if you can figure out the optimum strategy.


Colin- Do you mind if I ask what you are doing for your promo? I've purchased ads from the vendors that have been recommend by others on this site, which seem to have worked well. Now I'm dipping into my mailing list (releasing a few thousand a day). But I haven't started with Facebook ads yet. I'm considering one for the remainder of my campaign. Is this something you've tried?


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Debralynn said:


> How do I maintain hot and trending? And what's the difference between that and 'live?'


Live means your book is active. This flag shows on your campaign page. The hot and trending flag shows on your nomination page.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> Colin- Do you mind if I ask what you are doing for your promo? I've purchased ads from the vendors that have been recommend by others on this site, which seem to have worked well. Now I'm dipping into my mailing list (releasing a few thousand a day). But I haven't started with Facebook ads yet. I'm considering one for the remainder of my campaign. Is this something you've tried?


Yes, I'm doing FB ads - playing with 2-3 days campaigns with various budgets and target audiences.

A word of caution: don't set a large budget ad late at night planning to run it for a couple of hours and then stop.
You may wake up in the morning with a "marketing hangover": the promotion still up and running and a very hefty PayPal bill. Ouch.

(This is not my first busted start-up, I thought I should know better by now.  Live and learn.)

It doesn't help to get on H&T though, but if you are already there, it can help towards total views.
And it's the only thing you can micromanage, unlike KS views or social network support from friends and family.

I do not have a mail list yet - this is my first book - but I did set aside a budget to promote HARVIE as a series brand. I am aiming at 10K views by the end of the campaign - this should give me a good set of raw data to crunch, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Debralynn

Any suggestions for how I maintain it?


----------



## sceptique

Debralynn said:


> Hi Sceptique: Please write out your link. Happy to help a fellow author.Y


Sure!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S650OYOVGEFS


----------



## sceptique

Debralynn said:


> Any suggestions for how I maintain it?


I guess it helps to have a high ratio of nominations to views, say, 1 to 10 is better than 1 to 100.
In that respect, an aggressive promotion may actually harm your chances.

Say: you have 500 views and 250 nominations = 50% success rate = H&T
or you have 5000 views and 500 nominations = 10% success rate = no H&T, even with more actual nominations.

However, in my opinion, measuring success rate only makes sense when you have some solid traffic.
If you promote the book to 100 friends and relatives, and 99 nominate, this outcome tells nothing about the book's sales potential in the open market.

Anyway, these are only my speculations.


----------



## Debralynn

Hi: consider yourself nominated. If you can reciprocate, it is appreciated.


----------



## sceptique

Debralynn said:


> Hi: consider yourself nominated. If you can reciprocate, it is appreciated.


Done!

I have 6 slots across my 2 accounts (personal and business), you've got one of them.


----------



## Debralynn

Thank you Sceptique, or should I say, Colin? Have a great night.


----------



## sceptique

Debralynn said:


> Thank you Sceptique, or should I say, Colin? Have a great night.


Actually, it's Olga. 

I'm OK with any alias, though.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
1 day left  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
1 day left  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
2 days left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
2 days left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
3 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
9 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
10 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
10 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
15 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
16 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
18 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
18 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
22 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
23 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
29 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## sceptique

5,000 views today, finally!

Debralynn, glad to see that you've made it to H&T and staying there!

I've read your bio. It must have been a very personal project for you. My son was diagnosed with autism while I was working on my book, and I must say that a lot of my experiences and learnings about the condition are reflected there, indirectly. I just can't help using my book as an outlet for my own emotions. It helps somehow to make sense of everything that goes on, doesn't it?


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Yes, I'm doing FB ads - playing with 2-3 days campaigns with various budgets and target audiences.
> 
> A word of caution: don't set a large budget ad late at night planning to run it for a couple of hours and then stop.
> You may wake up in the morning with a "marketing hangover": the promotion still up and running and a very hefty PayPal bill. Ouch.
> 
> (This is not my first busted start-up, I thought I should know better by now.  Live and learn.)
> 
> It doesn't help to get on H&T though, but if you are already there, it can help towards total views.
> And it's the only thing you can micromanage, unlike KS views or social network support from friends and family.
> 
> I do not have a mail list yet - this is my first book - but I did set aside a budget to promote HARVIE as a series brand. I am aiming at 10K views by the end of the campaign - this should give me a good set of raw data to crunch, regardless of the outcome.


Thank you so much! This is extremely helpful. In the past, I have had such mixed results with FB ads. Some have done exceptionally well and some have been complete failures. I plan on completing the Mark Dawson training now that I'm on break from school. (I'm a professor for my "day" job.) I hope that will help me navigate FB ads with a little more success. I appreciate you sharing your experiences.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> 5,000 views today, finally!


That's awesome, Olga! Congratulations!


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much! This is extremely helpful. In the past, I have had such mixed results with FB ads. Some have done exceptionally well and some have been complete failures. I plan on completing the Mark Dawson training now that I'm on break from school. (I'm a professor for my "day" job.) I hope that will help me navigate FB ads with a little more success. I appreciate you sharing your experiences.


My pleasure! 

I'm still looking forward to starting a day job on 2 Jan after 7 years of "working" as a SAHM (mostly busy with early intervention therapies and support for my son, with some occasional writing here and there). Dawson's course sounds very interesting, I should probably book one with my first paycheck. 

What do you teach, if you don't mind my curiosity? I had a look at your website - wow, impressive writing career!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

So my campaign is live... And I have a question! 

I know the stats for our pages are only updated every 24 hours, but does that mean the hot and trending list is only updated every 24 hours as well?


----------



## Used To Be BH

A.G.B said:


> So my campaign is live... And I have a question!
> 
> I know the stats for our pages are only updated every 24 hours, but does that mean the hot and trending list is only updated every 24 hours as well?


No, H & T is updated every hour.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Bill Hiatt said:


> No, H & T is updated every hour.


Thanks Bill. I thought that would be the case but wanted to check.

I'm off to look at some light promo...


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> What do you teach, if you don't mind my curiosity? I had a look at your website - wow, impressive writing career!


Thank you for stopping by my website! I appreciate it. I'm a professor of psychology and human services. I've been a faculty member for almost 13 years, but I've spent most of my career in higher education and counseling. Writing has always been my passion, but it doesn't pay the bills yet.


----------



## Variath

sceptique said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate!
> 
> I'm hoping that if I don't get this publishing deal, all this traffic can be redirected to KDP.
> If KS turns me down, I'll be launching under my own label on 18 *February* 2018 (my daughter's birthday). (corrected)
> 
> KS would be a great help towards the campaign costs, but the most valuable thing I'm getting out of this right now is marketing data to crunch. (I'm a bit of Excel junkie).
> I'm hoping to hit 5K by the end of today. KS traffic fell drastically yesterday, hardly any worth mentioning.


Thank you and waiting for your release. Best of luck.
My two books 'The peacewoods' and 'She was waiting' available for free download from 29th to 31st December 2017 as my end of the year and new year eve gift.
Waiting for the feedback


----------



## Variath

sceptique said:


> Well, week 1 for 'The Commander's Daughter' is over, and the results are in.
> 
> Overall, not a bad start for a KS newbie, I assume -
> 
> Total views: 4K
> Kindle Scout: 2.2K (58%)
> 
> Hours in H&T: 97 (58%)
> 
> Not being on H&T hurts daily views quite a lot, as I've mentioned, I've lost ca 200 KS views per day when I dropped off the list.
> 
> Kudos to everyone who manages to stay Hot and good luck for the next week!


Nominated 'The Commander's Daughter' , best of luck


----------



## Variath

Heittwriter said:


> Variath,
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to do that!
> 
> And Merry Christmas to you, too!


Dear Heitt,
My books 'The peacewoods' and 'She was waiting' available free download from 29th to 31st December 2017. Waiting for the feed back


----------



## Heittwriter

For those that are interested, here's how the campaign went for _Lost in Atlantis_ (bear in mind *this is without any paid advertising* and a small base of followers on my Author Page):

Hours in H&T: 192 of 672
Page Views: 3.3K
Views from Kindle Scout: 82%
Views from External: 18%

With the exception of the first day, _Lost in Atlantis _made it on the H&T list at the end of the second day, then held pretty steady for the next 6 days. After that, it dropped off for the subsequent 16 days, then organically made it back to H&T with 5 days left (however, I'm sure those of you nominating on this forum helped it get back on the list-so THANK YOU!).

It's been there since.

During the time it dropped off, it had anywhere from 4 to a whopping 23 views per day. Yesterday it enjoyed 227 page views.

I'll more than likely do one more social media sprint (FB and etc.), then call it good. I'll update on feedback and the news as soon as it's available!


----------



## sceptique

Variath said:


> Nominated 'The Commander's Daughter' , best of luck


Thank you, I really appreciate!

I'll check out your promotion later tonight, sounds interesting.


----------



## sceptique

Heittwriter said:


> During the time it dropped off, it had anywhere from 4 to a whopping 23 views per day. Yesterday it enjoyed 227 page views.


Well done getting back onto H&T!

OK, your stats prove one more time that H&T "bonus" is worth ca 200 views on top of what you may get "organically". 
So, a book that stays "hot" for 30 days straight could get ca 6K views without any external support, but anything over and above requires some intensive marketing.

I have 50/50 split between KS and external right now, that's 2.5K KS views over 10 days. And yes, last three days were below 20 - KS traffic is highly volatile and can go from 500 (my first day) to 6 (Christmas eve). FB is much more predictable in that aspect (even though I did make a couple of costly miscalculations, so there is a certain amount of gambling involved).

Thanks for sharing you numbers and good luck for the rest of the campaign! Look forward to hearing the result.


----------



## Debralynn

Hi. My name is Debralynn Fein. My debut novel Aaron and Me, Works In Progress, is out on Kindle Scout. May I respectfully ask if anyone else will consider nominating my book on Kindle Scout? I am more than willing to nominate you back? Running out of people to ask.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP

I would be more than appreciative.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I have your book saved to nominate when you are closer to the end date.


----------



## srobards

As with Lost in Atlantas and Hotel Murder, mine is also due to end soon. 

Yesterday I had 200 page views (only a couple external) and stayed on the hot list 23 hours and am currently still there today.

I weakened 6 days before the end date and used author shout for a small promotion and yeilded a few click through from that just prior to xmas day. As expected, without advertising and only a small reach out on social media, I have only 1000 page views makeup 90% scouts 10% other, but I do like that a book can organically reached the hot list.

Goodluck to the other two books here also ending, and thank you for those who nominated from here.

Cheers, have a happy and safe New Year.


----------



## Debralynn

Brigitte: I'd appreciate if you'd do it sooner, because I haven't had any nominations today, and have gone from #1 to #19 to off , hot and trending. I would love whenever you do it, but it would be helpful. Willing to nominate you too!

Debralynn


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Debralynn said:


> Brigitte: I'd appreciate if you'd do it sooner, because I haven't had any nominations today, and have gone from #1 to #19 to off , hot and trending. I would love whenever you do it, but it would be helpful. Willing to nominate you too!
> 
> Debralynn


I will nominate you today. My reason behind waiting is I had been nominating three books a night which were due to end. I had my eye set on the top ten Scout Leaderboard. It takes a lot of nominations to get there.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Debralynn said:


> Brigitte: I'd appreciate if you'd do it sooner, because I haven't had any nominations today, and have gone from #1 to #19 to off , hot and trending. I would love whenever you do it, but it would be helpful. Willing to nominate you too!
> 
> Debralynn


Done with all the stars and a comment. I think your book is very interesting.


----------



## Heittwriter

sceptique said:


> Well done getting back onto H&T!
> 
> OK, your stats prove one more time that H&T "bonus" is worth ca 200 views on top of what you may get "organically".
> So, a book that stays "hot" for 30 days straight could get ca 6K views without any external support, but anything over and above requires some intensive marketing.
> 
> I have 50/50 split between KS and external right now, that's 2.5K KS views over 10 days. And yes, last three days were below 20 - KS traffic is highly volatile and can go from 500 (my first day) to 6 (Christmas eve). FB is much more predictable in that aspect (even though I did make a couple of costly miscalculations, so there is a certain amount of gambling involved).
> 
> Thanks for sharing you numbers and good luck for the rest of the campaign! Look forward to hearing the result.


Olga,

Thank you, and no problem!

Actually, when _Lost in Atlantis_ was previously on the list, it only took 100 views to stay H&T (it dropped off after receiving only 73 page views the next day).

So, in theory, a campaign "could" only receive a total of 3,000 views and maintain H&T over the course of a month. However, with so many campaigns (and many marketing their own monetarily), the likelihood of that happening is very, very low.

P.S. My nominations are in for the campaigns ending soon!

Brit


----------



## srobards

Heittwriter said:


> Olga,
> 
> Thank you, and no problem!
> 
> Actually, when _Lost in Atlantis_ was previously on the list, it only took 100 views to stay H&T (it dropped off after receiving only 73 page views the next day).
> 
> So, in theory, a campaign "could" only receive a total of 3,000 views and maintain H&T over the course of a month. However, with so many campaigns (and many marketing their own monetarily), the likelihood of that happening is very, very low.
> 
> P.S. My nominations are in for the campaigns ending soon!
> 
> Brit


Yes, it will depend on any given day.

I have a friend with his book in there to end in about six days. On one of his early days he only had 55 views and stayed on the H&T list for 5 hours. It is also interesting that I had a spike in views over the Christmas and Boxing day periods where I expected it to go the other way.


----------



## sceptique

Heittwriter said:


> Olga,
> 
> Thank you, and no problem!
> 
> Actually, when _Lost in Atlantis_ was previously on the list, it only took 100 views to stay H&T (it dropped off after receiving only 73 page views the next day).
> 
> So, in theory, a campaign "could" only receive a total of 3,000 views and maintain H&T over the course of a month. However, with so many campaigns (and many marketing their own monetarily), the likelihood of that happening is very, very low.


I found some interesting stats on the web:

http://tamarahartheiner.blogspot.nl/2016/01/final-stats-on-kindle-scout-campaign.html?m=1

This entry stayed H&T 30 days in a row and ended with a total of 1.7K views (48%) external.

This was 12 months ago - looks like the entries now are getting more views overall, with or without H&T.


----------



## Debralynn

Thank You Brigitte!


----------



## Used To Be BH

My latest KS reject, _Haunted by the Devil_ just went live if anyone is interested. As a result of the feedback from the Scout editor and others, the prequel novella, _The Devil Hath the Power_, has been included in the same volume. (Readers wanted to know more about the back story, so I figured it would be more successful if the back story was already there in the same volume.

Anyway, it's currently at its new release price of $0.99. https://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Devil-Soul-Salvager-Book-ebook/dp/B078NLPTYZ/

(Tomorrow I probably have to spend all day booking promos. Sigh!)


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Debralynn said:


> Hi. My name is Debralynn Fein. My debut novel Aaron and Me, Works In Progress, is out on Kindle Scout. May I respectfully ask if anyone else will consider nominating my book on Kindle Scout? I am more than willing to nominate you back? Running out of people to ask.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP
> 
> I would be more than appreciative.


I have it saved and will nominate at a later date. I do last day nominations so I can nominate as many books at possible.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Thursday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
LAST DAY LEFT!  Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
LAST DAY LEFT!  Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards
1 day left  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
1 day left  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
2 days left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
8 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
9 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
9 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
14 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
15 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
17 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
17 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
21 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
22 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
28 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## EvelynnM

I have another question for those who have already been through KS. How long after your campaign ends did you get feedback? My campaign ended on the 12th, I received a not selected letter on the 24th and I have not yet received any critique. Is that an email they send me from an actual person or is it more like the not selected email with a banner and frame etc?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Lost In Atlantis by Briton Heitt
Hotel Murder by Luke Christodoulou
Burnt by the Flame by Sharon Robards

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Bill Hiatt said:


> My latest KS reject, _Haunted by the Devil_ just went live if anyone is interested. As a result of the feedback from the Scout editor and others, the prequel novella, _The Devil Hath the Power_, has been included in the same volume. (Readers wanted to know more about the back story, so I figured it would be more successful if the back story was already there in the same volume.
> 
> Anyway, it's currently at its new release price of $0.99.
> 
> (Tomorrow I probably have to spend all day booking promos. Sigh!)


I picked up a copy. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rickpost

EvelynnM said:


> I have another question for those who have already been through KS. How long after your campaign ends did you get feedback? My campaign ended on the 12th, I received a not selected letter on the 24th and I have not yet received any critique. Is that an email they send me from an actual person or is it more like the not selected email with a banner and frame etc?


Only the "short listed" books receive feedback. You could email them and ask if they are going to send you feedback.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ronesa_aveela said:


> I picked up a copy. Looking forward to it.


Thanks!


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> My latest KS reject, _Haunted by the Devil_ just went live if anyone is interested. As a result of the feedback from the Scout editor and others, the prequel novella, _The Devil Hath the Power_, has been included in the same volume. (Readers wanted to know more about the back story, so I figured it would be more successful if the back story was already there in the same volume.
> 
> Anyway, it's currently at its new release price of $0.99. https://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Devil-Soul-Salvager-Book-ebook/dp/B078NLPTYZ/
> 
> (Tomorrow I probably have to spend all day booking promos. Sigh!)


It looks great, Bill, what a terrific cover. I'm looking forward to reading it over the next few days. I also love the quote from Corinthians. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Debralynn

A few people have mentioned that being given a publishing contract doesn't necessarily depend on the number of nominations or being able to maintain hot and trending. What does it depend on then?


----------



## Decon

Debralynn said:


> A few people have mentioned that being given a publishing contract doesn't necessarily depend on the number of nominations or being able to maintain hot and trending. What does it depend on then?


It depends on the _editor_ considering the story a well-structured viable propostition for publishing from _their_ experience, needing only superficial editing, which those nominating can't know as they only get to read the first 5,000 words or so.


----------



## Debralynn

thanks for your reply, Deacon. So does the editorial team review all the manuscripts then?

Debralynn


----------



## Decon

Debralynn said:


> thanks for your reply, Deacon. So does the editorial team review all the manuscripts then?
> 
> Debralynn


They evaluate all entrants. But that could mean they don't get past the cover and blurb and maybe the opening paragraphs, or maybe further until they lose interest for one reason or another. Hence they will only give feedback on shortlisted books which indicates they have read quite a lot if not all of the maunuscript in question to be able to critique. As there is more than one editor, it could be that those chosen from the shortlisted books are debated as to viability and could be read by more than one of them.

There are 30 books due for ending their campaigns as at today. In any one month there are over 240 entrants on the low side. That would give one editor the task of reading over 120 books in 15 days to meet the time frame for replys. Or say 4 editors, which I think they have, reading 30+ books each. I therefore doubt they read them all in full and will use the same critera as readers as to how far to read a particular MS.


----------



## Debralynn

Thanks for the insight, Deacon.


----------



## MaryArdine

Well Kindle Scout did not accept Shadowed by Death.  I want to thank everyone who nominated it. I will continue to nominate the books here that are near the end of their campaigns. It was an interesting experience. I was Hot and Trending for most days and had over 9K views. I look forward to the editorial evaluation and hope it gives me some insight into how an objective reader saw the book. 

One of the best things about the campaign is that I found this board and you supportive people.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Arches said:


> It looks great, Bill, what a terrific cover. I'm looking forward to reading it over the next few days. I also love the quote from Corinthians. Best of luck to you.


Thanks!

I notice KS isn't being very quick about sending out the email to my nominators. Sigh!


----------



## EvelynnM

rickpost said:


> Only the "short listed" books receive feedback. You could email them and ask if they are going to send you feedback.


Ohhh, I didn't know that. Thank you!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> There are 30 books due for ending their campaigns as at today. In any one month there are over 240 entrants on the low side. That would give one editor the task of reading over 120 books in 15 days to meet the time frame for replys. Or say 4 editors, which I think they have, reading 30+ books each. I therefore doubt they read them all in full and will use the same critera as readers as to how far to read a particular MS.


I don't keep count regularly, and there are a huge mass today, but I've seen times when only four or five books were in the ending soon section. Are you sure about that 240 minimum?


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Bill Hiatt said:


> My latest KS reject, _Haunted by the Devil_ just went live if anyone is interested. As a result of the feedback from the Scout editor and others, the prequel novella, _The Devil Hath the Power_, has been included in the same volume. (Readers wanted to know more about the back story, so I figured it would be more successful if the back story was already there in the same volume.
> 
> Anyway, it's currently at its new release price of $0.99. https://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Devil-Soul-Salvager-Book-ebook/dp/B078NLPTYZ/
> 
> (Tomorrow I probably have to spend all day booking promos. Sigh!)


Bill, your generous sharing of knowledge and experience on this thread has helped me a lot. I don't usually read fantasy, but took a peek at your book's excerpt. Very intriguing and well-written. Just bought it and wish you much success with it.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Bill Hiatt said:


> I don't keep count regularly, and there are a huge mass today, but I've seen times when only four or five books were in the ending soon section. Are you sure about that 240 minimum?


There are occasionally two or three days in a row where there are no books ending, as well. Then it seems the next day, a whole bunch of them end. And times where I've seen only 1 or 2 books ending on a particular day.


----------



## Used To Be BH

debbieburkewriter said:


> Bill, your generous sharing of knowledge and experience on this thread has helped me a lot. I don't usually read fantasy, but took a peek at your book's excerpt. Very intriguing and well-written. Just bought it and wish you much success with it.


Thanks!

(Interesting coincidence that we both had devil in our title.)


----------



## Arches

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I notice KS isn't being very quick about sending out the email to my nominators. Sigh!


I just got it.


----------



## debbieburkewriter

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> (Interesting coincidence that we both had devil in our title.)


Perhaps not so much a coincidence as a reflection on the preponderance of evil in today's world . My book is psychological suspense about a terrorist planning to bring down the power grid by cyberattack triggered by a smartphone (which is the Instrument of the Devil).


----------



## sceptique

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Has anyone posted their book using the Nanowrimo promotion? Just curious if tying yourself to that category has helped, hurt, or who knows?


I would be very cautious ticking Nano box in December or November. It could signal a rushed, hardly edited first draft written within a tight deadline with little time to reflect and plan the plot.

Not saying this is the case, but this could be the perception.
Having said that, some books in this category are doing well at the moment - Fighting To Win is in H&T, along with a few others.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I've got days off until Tuesday coming, then I go back to work.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
1 day left  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
7 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
8 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
8 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
13 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
14 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
16 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
16 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
20 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
21 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
27 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Nominated soul catchers and unborn hero.

Do the previous day's stats always take this long to come in? As in about 5am EAST time?


----------



## sceptique

A.G.B said:


> Nominated soul catchers and unborn hero.


Ditto.



A.G.B said:


> Do the previous day's stats always take this long to come in? As in about 5am EAST time?


The always come precisely at 04:18 AM EST. Must be an automated process set to repeat every 24 hrs.


----------



## sceptique

The stats are in!

My KS views are stuck at 2.5K, not moving up at all, external are in line with FB ad spend (I cut it yesterday and spread out move evenly until the end of the campaign. Also moving some of this budget towards promoting the website and my imprint label - plan B is now starting to look more and more like plan A.  ).


----------



## srobards

A.G.B said:


> Nominated soul catchers and unborn hero.
> 
> Do the previous day's stats always take this long to come in? As in about 5am EAST time?


Although it is supposed to be 1200 eastern time which is 4 pm in australia... I don' t get any stats until about 4 hours later at 8pm


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

srobards said:


> Although it is supposed to be 1200 eastern time which is 4 pm in australia... I don' t get any stats until about 4 hours later at 8pm


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

sceptique said:


> The stats are in!
> 
> My KS views are stuck at 2.5K, not moving up at all, external are in line with FB ad spend (I cut it yesterday and spread out move evenly until the end of the campaign. Also moving some of this budget towards promoting the website and my imprint label - plan B is now starting to look more and more like plan A.  ).


Sounds sensible to me. I too am planning on the self publishing afterwards side of things.

I have 658 page views so far, 98% internal.


----------



## sceptique

I did a bit of number crunching this morning based on 2 weeks' results.

If I disregard "paid" views (ca 2.1K, 40% of total), then the split looks like this:

KS views: 2.5K (75% of unpaid traffic)
Unpaid external (networking etc.): 858 (25%)

The highest volume of KS traffic happened on Day 1 (before any promotions kicked in) - 502 KS views on a single day, the rest (about 200) came from friends and family. 

So, although paid promotions do help with total views, have zero effect on getting into H&T (I haven't been there since Day 6), and veeeery unlikely to sway the editors in favour of the book. On the other hand, this is, to a certain degree, an investment into the future sales campagn and some valuable hands-on learning.


----------



## sceptique

A.G.B said:


> Sounds sensible to me. I too am planning on the self publishing afterwards side of things.
> 
> I have 658 page views so far, 98% internal.


Are you planning to promote during the campaign or just want to see how it does organically?

I'm curious about the numbers (as you may have noticed  ). Would you mind sharing yours from time to time?


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I don't keep count regularly, and there are a huge mass today, but I've seen times when only four or five books were in the ending soon section. Are you sure about that 240 minimum?


I kept count in August and from memory there was an average of 210 entrants. I made a list of all the individual genre ones and then marked off the ones that had more than one genre to arrive at the figure. Then I kept a tally of the ones that came off against the new ones during my August campaign.

You can't really go by what comes of daily without taking account of what comes on at the front end as it varies wildly.

Sad of me I know. But I needed something to keep my mind of checking my campaign's H&T and page view statistics. I'm guessing at the 240 mark seeing as how I can see that the H&T is up from the average 15(It went as low as 13) in August to around 20 right now. Also the category numbers are much higher than they were in August.

*Edited:* I stand correction. The 210 figure I had in my head for August was the total figure without duplicated genres. As at today that total is 270, so I'm guessing the number of actual entrants is lower than I said without going through them all again. Regardless, even if it hones down to 200 individual entrants, that's one large amount of books to get through in 30 days for the editors. So as I said, I doubt they make it all the way through them all for various reasons for them to stop reading and reject the ones they don't feel are a fit.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> So, although paid promotions do help with total views, have zero effect on getting into H&T (I haven't been there since Day 6), and veeeery unlikely to sway the editors in favour of the book. On the other hand, this is, to a certain degree, an investment into the future sales campagn and some valuable hands-on learning.


The investment in a future sales campaign is the reason I am doing so much work promoting my novel via KindleScout. I feel like I'm building a strong foundation of potential readers who are interested in the work. There's definitely some buzz and excitement about the story. If I don't get selected for a publishing contract, in a way, I hope I don't get editorial feedback. I'm ready to publish right away and I don't want to be tempted to do a rewrite based on additional feedback.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> The investment in a future sales campaign is the reason I am doing so much work promoting my novel via KindleScout. I feel like I'm building a strong foundation of potential readers who are interested in the work. There's definitely some buzz and excitement about the story. If I don't get selected for a publishing contract, in a way, I hope I don't get editorial feedback. I'm ready to publish right away and I don't want to be tempted to do a rewrite based on additional feedback.


That's the reason I've set myself a two-week deadline for the release of the book. I'm also releasing POD paperback version via KDP on the same date. I want to have my book page on Amazon all up and running by the time the KS campaign ends, so I can redirect the readers there in my "thank you for all the fish" message that goes out to all who nominated 'The Commander's Daughter'.

I wonder if it would be possible to honour the same "free book" offer when you self-publish via KDP by setting up a promo code just for that group?

Busy-busy-busy... (c) 

My family are packing bags and leaving on a ski holiday without me (guess who had blown her holiday allowance on FB ads?  ). It's going be nice and quiet and I might even get my hands on a full breakdown of all current KS entries by category. I'd like to monitor the activity on Kindle Scout for a year and try my luck next December with the 2nd installment of 'Harvie' that is now nearly finished and needs some copyediting and cover artwork.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

sceptique said:


> Are you planning to promote during the campaign or just want to see how it does organically?
> 
> I'm curious about the numbers (as you may have noticed  ). Would you mind sharing yours from time to time?


I've done Author shout for the month and justkindlebooks for the 4th. Nothing other than that.

Very happy to share my stats, and thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to honour the same "free book" offer when you self-publish via KDP by setting up a promo code just for that group?


Yes, I am offering everyone who nominates me a free book whether I'm selected or not. In my thank you note that Amazon sends I've included a link to the free book sign up page. If I get a contract, the page will change to a mailing list signup.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

sceptique said:


> That's the reason I've set myself a two-week deadline for the release of the book. I'm also releasing POD paperback version via KDP on the same date. I want to have my book page on Amazon all up and running by the time the KS campaign ends, so I can redirect the readers there in my "thank you for all the fish" message that goes out to all who nominated 'The Commander's Daughter'.
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to honour the same "free book" offer when you self-publish via KDP by setting up a promo code just for that group?
> 
> Busy-busy-busy... (c)
> 
> My family are packing bags and leaving on a ski holiday without me (guess who had blown her holiday allowance on FB ads?  ). It's going be nice and quiet and I might even get my hands on a full breakdown of all current KS entries by category. I'd like to monitor the activity on Kindle Scout for a year and try my luck next December with the 2nd installment of 'Harvie' that is now nearly finished and needs some copyediting and cover artwork.


There isn't a way through kdp to do a promo code, unfortunately. Authors who offer it free do it by just setting the book to free (usually using some of their Select free days) and clicking the 'inform my nominators' button while it's free.

I just wanted to check what you mean by having the book page up on Amazon by the time the campaign ends? You aren't allowed to publish it until they give you the 'no, thanks' or their exclusive period finishes, which is about two weeks after your campaign ends. (You did mention the two weeks in your post, so I may have just gotten confused!)


----------



## sceptique

MelanieCellier said:


> There isn't a way through kdp to do a promo code, unfortunately. Authors who offer it free do it by just setting the book to free (usually using some of their Select free days) and clicking the 'inform my nominators' button while it's free.
> 
> I just wanted to check what you mean by having the book page up on Amazon by the time the campaign ends? You aren't allowed to publish it until they give you the 'no, thanks' or their exclusive period finishes, which is about two weeks after your campaign ends. (You did mention the two weeks in your post, so I may have just gotten confused!)


I mean preloading the files into KDP as a draft, so they are ready to "go live" at any moment. 
I plan to publish the book on 18 Feb, one month after the campaign ends. This should give enough time for any last-minute adjustments.

If I'm not mistaken, the paperbacks right still remain with the author, so even if the Kindle Press selects my eBook, I'm still free to sell the paperback version myself or through another publisher. This is what I'm focused on right now "backstage". If I lose, I'll just add the eBook to the paperback, if I get the contract, they will go to market separately.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

A.G.B said:


> Nominated soul catchers and unborn hero.





sceptique said:


> Ditto.


Thank you both. 

I'm so glad this is almost over. It has been a great experience, but it's time to get the book published, one way or the other.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sceptique said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the paperbacks right still remain with the author...


That's right. KS only takes the digital formats. They also allow for relatively rapid reversion of translation and audio rights if they don't take advantage of them. I think you can ask for those book in 90 days from the publication date.

That said, most publishers would want all rights, so while you'd theoretically be free to offer paperback rights to another publisher, I doubt anyone would be interested. Of course, you can self publish in paper, which is what most of us do.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> So as I said, I doubt they make it all the way through them all for various reasons for them to stop reading and reject the ones they don't feel are a fit.


It would depend on the number of editors involved, but yes, it's logical to assume that they don't read every single selection completely. They've already acknowledged the existence of a short list. I would assume those books get read completely. Based on the number of people in this thread who've gotten feedback, that's still a pretty big job.

I'm surprised they don't even out the flow a little more. It wouldn't be that hard to limit the number of books whose campaigns end on any given day. That would leave people with a longer wait for their campaign to go live, which might deter some folks, depending on how long it was, but it would provide a more even editorial workflow.


----------



## Arches

KarenMBryson said:


> The investment in a future sales campaign is the reason I am doing so much work promoting my novel via KindleScout. I feel like I'm building a strong foundation of potential readers who are interested in the work. There's definitely some buzz and excitement about the story. If I don't get selected for a publishing contract, in a way, I hope I don't get editorial feedback. I'm ready to publish right away and I don't want to be tempted to do a rewrite based on additional feedback.


Your response surprised me because I'm always looking for ways to make my books better. Once you hit publish, that's pretty-much it, forever. You can fix typos later but changing something substantive is much harder. It's still possible but more confusing for readers who get different versions of your story. That's particularly problematic in series.

My view is I want everyone to tell me what they don't like about a book while I still have a chance to fix it, or not. There are no Scout cops out there to check whether you ignored their advice and published your book exactly the way you want it.

When my book was rejected, I got an editorial letter that mentioned about fifteen specific things the editor didn't like. It took me less than two hours, working slowly so I didn't create new mistakes in my manuscript, to make all the changes I thought were appropriate. It was obvious that he rejected the book for other reasons he didn't state because the fixes were so easy, but that was fine. Maybe he didn't like the voice or the overall story. The letter was a way of helping me improve the book, and I benefited from the feedback. So, for you, if you are rejected, I hope you get a letter and it is as helpful as mine was.

The bottom line remains that Scout gave us both a chance to build interest in our stories at a very low cost. Best of luck with your novel.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Arches said:


> Your response surprised me because I'm always looking for ways to make my books better. Once you hit publish, that's pretty-much it, forever. You can fix typos later but changing something substantive is much harder. It's still possible but more confusing for readers who get different versions of your story. That's particularly problematic in series.
> 
> My view is I want everyone to tell me what they don't like about a book while I still have a chance to fix it, or not.


After writing over 2.5 million words in the last four years and publishing over 40 novels, I feel as though I've found my voice and have a good handle on story structure and character development. I have a few trusted readers and editors, who have already read the novel and given me feedback. Those are the only people I take feedback from. You know the old saying, "Too many cooks spoil the soup." That's how I feel about writing advice. It's all subjective anyway. And if Amazon isn't footing the bill to publish the story, it doesn't matter too much to me what they have to say about it. If they decide to offer me a contract, at that point I'm all ears.


----------



## Heittwriter

Arches,

I empathize with your viewpoint completely-though it delays release, at least it's the best it can be before it hits the market.

And Karen,

Congratulations on your success! That's quite a feat, and I wish you the best with your campaign.

The campaign for _Lost in Atlantis_ has officially ended. Thanks to everyone who's nominated here in the forum. Here's the final stats (I'm really hoping for some feedback, though not sure I'll get any after all of the stats many of you posted pertinent to your own campaigns!):

*Overall*
Total Views: 3.7 K
Hours H&T: 240/720 (33%)

*Page Views*
Highest Page Views/Day: 565
First Day Page Views: 512
Last Day Page Views: 212

*Campaign Traffic Percentage*
Internal (KS) Views: 3.1 K (82%)
External (FB & Etc.) Views: 659 (18%)

To be honest, the vast majority of external traffic came from Facebook, so that seems to be the most logical course for marketing if/when I self-publish. The other social media avenues paled in comparison (with reference to traffic to the campaign page).

I received the e-mail last night that the campaign officially ended, and that I would hear of their verdict within a few business days (probably more given what many of you have said). I'll be sure to provide an update!


----------



## KarenMBryson

Heittwriter said:


> And Karen,
> 
> Congratulations on your success! That's quite a feat, and I wish you the best with your campaign.


Thank you so much for your kind words. And thank you for sharing your final stats with us. I look forward to hearing the outcome of your campaign!


----------



## Decon

Arches said:


> Your response surprised me because I'm always looking for ways to make my books better. Once you hit publish, that's pretty-much it, forever. You can fix typos later but changing something substantive is much harder. It's still possible but more confusing for readers who get different versions of your story. That's particularly problematic in series.
> 
> My view is I want everyone to tell me what they don't like about a book while I still have a chance to fix it, or not. There are no Scout cops out there to check whether you ignored their advice and published your book exactly the way you want it.
> 
> When my book was rejected, I got an editorial letter that mentioned about fifteen specific things the editor didn't like. It took me less than two hours, working slowly so I didn't create new mistakes in my manuscript, to make all the changes I thought were appropriate. It was obvious that he rejected the book for other reasons he didn't state because the fixes were so easy, but that was fine. Maybe he didn't like the voice or the overall story. The letter was a way of helping me improve the book, and I benefited from the feedback. So, for you, if you are rejected, I hope you get a letter and it is as helpful as mine was.
> 
> The bottom line remains that Scout gave us both a chance to build interest in our stories at a very low cost. Best of luck with your novel.


I wouldn't change anything in any of my campaign book that I've published, having used beta readers, and a line editor for grammar and punctuation, for them to point out stuff to alter things prior to hitting the button. I'm pleased I had my campaign running at a time when there was no feedback, or I could be still playing around with the MS. That aside, it was a downer to be rejected after having had the book edited buy a professional editor, but then the reviews and sales that have come in since I published have given me some comfort that it is a viable story.

Saying that, for my work in progress I'll be submitting, I've taken on the services of a development editor for the first time ever (Not a proofreader or a line edit for grammar and punctuation as I usually do) and I bypassed my beta readers. It was a story I was having trouble with and I'm knocked out by the in-depth 10 page report she sent me on the first third of the book, together with a separate para by para list of observations and suggestions marked on the MS. It's taken me two weeks just to alter things on the first act, adding a chapter and moving sections around, adding to or deletring scenes etc etc. Everything in the report would have been the reasons for feedback from scout to decline the book. The only difference I guess is that I've had to pay for the feedback on pacing, plot, characterization, story progression, believability, narrative style, dialogue, voice etc etc, but then it really does go into some depth, perhaps further that scout feedback.

Still no guarantee it would be accepted when complete and fully edited as different editors will take different things from the crafting, but better than publishing or submitting a book that misses the mark and not knowing why as it would have done. I'll be sending the rest to her when complete.


----------



## sceptique

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's right. KS only takes the digital formats. They also allow for relatively rapid reversion of translation and audio rights if they don't take advantage of them. I think you can ask for those book in 90 days from the publication date.
> 
> That said, most publishers would want all rights, so while you'd theoretically be free to offer paperback rights to another publisher, I doubt anyone would be interested. Of course, you can self publish in paper, which is what most of us do.


I'm definitely self-publishing the paperback, for personal reasons. 
The draft layout for the book was done by my brother, a professional typesetter, and I was quite happy with the result. Later this year he has been diagnosed with stage IV cancer, so I don't know how much time I have to make sure he has a chance to hold the finished result in his hands. He's planning to come to visit me in January, and we can do the final tinkering with print-ready .pdf together. So as far as this book is concerned, the print rights are "sold" to our joint publishing project. So all my campaigning is also the investment into the paperback promotion - I really want it to do well.


----------



## Used To Be BH

sceptique said:


> I'm definitely self-publishing the paperback, for personal reasons.
> The draft layout for the book was done by my brother, a professional typesetter, and I was quite happy with the result. Later this year he has been diagnosed with stage IV cancer, so I don't know how much time I have to make sure he has a chance to hold the finished result in his hands. He's planning to come to visit me in January, and we can do the final tinkering with print-ready .pdf together. So as far as this book is concerned, the print rights are "sold" to our joint publishing project. So all my campaigning is also the investment into the paperback promotion - I really want it to do well.


I'm sorry to hear about your brother. I'll keep a good thought for the success of your paperback release.


----------



## Heittwriter

sceptique said:


> I'm definitely self-publishing the paperback, for personal reasons.
> The draft layout for the book was done by my brother, a professional typesetter, and I was quite happy with the result. Later this year he has been diagnosed with stage IV cancer, so I don't know how much time I have to make sure he has a chance to hold the finished result in his hands. He's planning to come to visit me in January, and we can do the final tinkering with print-ready .pdf together. So as far as this book is concerned, the print rights are "sold" to our joint publishing project. So all my campaigning is also the investment into the paperback promotion - I really want it to do well.


Olga,

Keeping your brother and your family in my prayers!

Blessings,

Brit


----------



## sceptique

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll keep a good thought for the success of your paperback release.


Thanks! 
And success to you with your projects!


----------



## sceptique

Heittwriter said:


> Olga,
> 
> Keeping your brother and your family in my prayers!
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Brit


Thank you! 
Life keeps throwing curveballs, that's true. More reason to seek out kick-ass fictional role models. 

Fingers crossed for you book - I nominated it, it looks very good on the outside and excerpt is engaging. 
I think the performance during first three days is crucial ("you never get a second chance to make the first impression") and it did quite well. 
The cover is "clickable" and the blurb is enticing.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> I'm definitely self-publishing the paperback, for personal reasons.
> The draft layout for the book was done by my brother, a professional typesetter, and I was quite happy with the result. Later this year he has been diagnosed with stage IV cancer, so I don't know how much time I have to make sure he has a chance to hold the finished result in his hands.


So sorry to hear about your brother's cancer diagnosis. I'm sure he'll appreciate being able to hold the paperback version of your novel in his hands.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> So sorry to hear about your brother's cancer diagnosis. I'm sure he'll appreciate being able to hold the paperback version of your novel in his hands.


Thanks!
Yes, this one is special to him - he read the first draft when we were schoolchildren. 
I've dedicated it to him and pledged part of the future royalties to him and his family. It's really now or never for this one, so I'm not delaying the paperback release any longer to see if I can sell it to a traditional publisher.

Having said that, I hope he'll help me with the rest of the trilogy and many more future books - the fight is still not lost.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

sceptique said:


> I'm definitely self-publishing the paperback, for personal reasons.
> The draft layout for the book was done by my brother, a professional typesetter, and I was quite happy with the result. Later this year he has been diagnosed with stage IV cancer, so I don't know how much time I have to make sure he has a chance to hold the finished result in his hands. He's planning to come to visit me in January, and we can do the final tinkering with print-ready .pdf together. So as far as this book is concerned, the print rights are "sold" to our joint publishing project. So all my campaigning is also the investment into the paperback promotion - I really want it to do well.


Sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## srobards

For the number crunchers some uneventful stats and almost nil promotion, though I found it interesting that it somehow stayed on H&T list for the last 3 days with only a view or two from outside sources, which makes me wonder about how they may weigh nominations differently from outside and inside.

Overall
Total Views: 1352 K
Hours H&T: 71 (the last 3 days)

Page Views
Highest Page Views/Day: 201 (3rd last day)
First Day Page Views: 183
Last Day Page Views: 168

Campaign Traffic Percentage
Internal (KS) Views: 1232 K (91%)
External (FB & Etc.) Views: 120 (9%)

Good luck everyone and have a safe New Year.


----------



## rickpost

After waiting the entire two weeks after my campaign ended, I just received the "not selected" email for Spark 211.

I would like to get editorial feedback so that I have an idea why it wasn't selected. I'll wait a few days for that before I take the next steps toward self-publishing.

Thank you for all of the nominations!


----------



## Heittwriter

Nominated the following:

Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Most of the week the internet at our resort has been either so slow or pages would not load at all. My book stayed on hot and trending the entire time I was able to promote it. As soon as the promotion stopped with the dead Wifi, so did the H&T. So, now I am getting accustomed to the missing hot flag and I am spending more time finishing up my other books. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Heittwriter said:


> Nominated the following:
> 
> Soul Catchers by Carrie Pulkinen
> The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village
> Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan


Thank you.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

sceptique said:


> I'm definitely self-publishing the paperback, for personal reasons.
> The draft layout for the book was done by my brother, a professional typesetter, and I was quite happy with the result. Later this year he has been diagnosed with stage IV cancer, so I don't know how much time I have to make sure he has a chance to hold the finished result in his hands. He's planning to come to visit me in January, and we can do the final tinkering with print-ready .pdf together. So as far as this book is concerned, the print rights are "sold" to our joint publishing project. So all my campaigning is also the investment into the paperback promotion - I really want it to do well.


I'm sorry to hear about your brother, I hope his fight is successful!


----------



## Arches

KarenMBryson said:


> After writing over 2.5 million words in the last four years and publishing over 40 novels, I feel as though I've found my voice and have a good handle on story structure and character development. I have a few trusted readers and editors, who have already read the novel and given me feedback. Those are the only people I take feedback from. You know the old saying, "Too many cooks spoil the soup." That's how I feel about writing advice. It's all subjective anyway. And if Amazon isn't footing the bill to publish the story, it doesn't matter too much to me what they have to say about it. If they decide to offer me a contract, at that point I'm all ears.


Forty books, eh? And it sounds like you've got everything under control. A USAT bestseller. That's very impressive.

Now I'm dying of curiosity, seriously. Why are you screwing around with Kindle Scout? It's the poor stepsister of Amazon imprints, the royalty is only 50%, and the advance is paltry. Plus, the reports from many past Scout authors say that that Scout's promotional efforts are hit and miss.

In return for that, you're giving up control of your book, possibly for many years? I was worried about the lack of control over pricing in particular, and I don't have nearly the track record that you do. You are, of course, entitled to keep your thoughts private, but if you care to share, I'd love to learn more.


----------



## sceptique

Nominated Hold It Write There.

Best of luck!


----------



## SadieRiley

Just catching up on all the latest posts. This thread has been so helpful. There were lots of things I didn't 'get' in the beginning. 

1. Nominate books that are ending soon. Duh. This should have been obvious, but all my nominations have like 20 days left so this is quite limiting. 
2. Offer readers who nominate you a free copy later. That's a great idea and something I should have thought about before. 
3. Be way checking Nanowrimo as sceptique posted earlier. This did cross my mind, but I did it anyway. We'll see it it makes a difference or not. 
4. Views. I feel like views have dropped off considerably since around Xmas. Is this something that naturally happens over the lifetime of a campaign, something to do with the holiday, or shortcomings in my personal efforts?

Anyway, I'm having a lot of fun and thankful to have found this thread. I never though thirty days would seem so long! Looking forward to celebrating all your successes later.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Arches said:


> Now I'm dying of curiosity, seriously. Why are you screwing around with Kindle Scout? It's the poor stepsister of Amazon imprints, the royalty is only 50%, and the advance is paltry. Plus, the reports from many past Scout authors say that that Scout's promotional efforts are hit and miss.
> 
> In return for that, you're giving up control of your book, possibly for many years? I was worried about the lack of control over pricing in particular, and I don't have nearly the track record that you do. You are, of course, entitled to keep your thoughts private, but if you care to share, I'd love to learn more.


You've raised some excellent questions! Most of the books I've written have been contemporary romance. The market is now flooded and it has become more difficult to sell books. (Some NYT bestsellers have reported earning just 10% of the income that they made a few years ago when the competition for readers wasn't so stiff.) In 2013 and 2014, it wasn't that difficult to make five figures a month selling romance novels. Now it's a grind to make four figures, and you have to write and publish a book a month if you want to keep selling. I know romance writers who are pushing it and putting out a new book every three weeks just to remain competitive in the marketplace. 
After a series of unfortunate events in my personal and professional life, I took a break from the "book a month" cycle. I was burnt out and wanted to do something different. I'm now in the process of rebranding and moving towards mystery and suspense. Right now, there is still some room in that genre to make money, but I need to build a backlist, which I'll be doing in 2018. 
What does that have to do with KindleScout? I have several "passion projects" (mostly YA sci-fi and dystopian) that are outside of the mystery/suspense brand that I am building. One of the projects is Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter, which is a YA sci-fi romance. I actually wrote the novel specifically to enter into the KindleScout competition because I wanted the experience. I wanted to do something different and fun with it. I don't want to call it a "throwaway" book, because that implies that I don't care about it. (I do love the characters and concept.) It was written more as an experiment. Because I write fast, produce books quickly, and have enough story ideas to last several lifetimes, I don't have any concerns about "giving up my rights" to just one book. I can (and will) write many more! 
My husband and I also publish the books of twenty other authors. One thing I've learned is that you never know what's going to sell. (Heck, if there was a way to tell which stories would resonate with an audience at any given time, Hollywood wouldn't waste hundreds of millions of dollars putting out movies that bomb at the box office.) I've published books that I was sure would be a hit that bombed miserably and barely made a profit. I've also published books that sold thousands of copies before I even had a chance to promote them. As the Academy Award-winning screenwriter William Goldman said, "Nobody knows anything." Since you never know if a book is going to make money, I feel that any money I can make on a project is great. Icing on the cake. I already got what I wanted when I wrote the story. (I write mainly to entertain myself.) Since there's no guarantee that I'd make anything on the book self-publishing, why not try KindleScout to see what happens? 
I don't know if that completely answered your questions. Let me know if you have more!


----------



## KarenMBryson

SadieRiley said:


> Just catching up on all the latest posts. This thread has been so helpful. There were lots of things I didn't 'get' in the beginning.
> 
> 1. Nominate books that are ending soon. Duh. This should have been obvious, but all my nominations have like 20 days left so this is quite limiting.


I've been nominating books for several years and I was doing the same thing. Nominating books that had 20 days left. Nominating books that end soon never occurred to me until I started reading posts on this board. I'm not sure why. It seems obvious now!


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Arches

Karen, thanks for the detailed answer. I'd heard romance was increasingly competitive, but I hadn't understood how much it'd changed. And some say urban fantasy, which I write, is going the same way. I guess we'll see if it continues to be possible to sell stories in the most popular genres. Best of luck with your change in focus.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I got a bit of writing done and now we're heading out to the movies.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
6 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
7 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
7 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
12 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
13 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
15 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
15 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
19 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
20 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
26 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Hold it Write There by S.A. Krishnan
Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Heittwriter

CarriePulkinen said:


> Thank you to everyone who nominated SOUL CATCHERS! My campaign ended yesterday, so I thought I'd give you the stats if you're interested.
> 
> I wrote a blog post with more details on my strategy. (Huge thanks to Lincoln Cole for all those blog posts you wrote on the program! Such a huge help!) You can find my post here: https://www.carriepulkinen.com/2017/12/my-kindle-scout-experience/
> 
> Here's an overview:
> 
> Hours in Hot & Trending: 658
> 
> Total Campaign Views: 6K
> 
> Traffic from Kindle Scout: 68%
> External Traffic: 32%
> 
> Now the waiting begins!


Great work, Carrie! And thanks for posting your strategies. I may look into those for _Lost in Atlantis_ when it's closer to release.

I think you're in a good position given that you have a previous track record of works/success. Welcome to the Waiting Room!


----------



## sceptique

Well done, Carrie! A very impressive campaign on a shoestring budget.
I hope you’ll get the deal.


----------



## RachelWollaston

After what has been another incredibly long journey, today is the day FEATHERED launches into the world! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077RNPNJB

Once again, I want to thank everybody here who helped me get to this stage, although most people who campaigned with me are probably long gone by now. And if you happen to be free at anytime on New Year's Day, be sure to pop along and join in with the virtual launch party I'm holding over on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/events/216184998921858/

This will probably be my last post here for a while, but I'm sure I'll pop back in from time to time. Thanks again! You guys are fab!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RachelWollaston said:


> After what has been another incredibly long journey, today is the day FEATHERED launches into the world! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077RNPNJB
> 
> Once again, I want to thank everybody here who helped me get to this stage, although most people who campaigned with me are probably long gone by now. And if you happen to be free at anytime on New Year's Day, be sure to pop along and join in with the virtual launch party I'm holding over on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/events/216184998921858/
> 
> This will probably be my last post here for a while, but I'm sure I'll pop back in from time to time. Thanks again! You guys are fab!


Good luck!


----------



## Variath

My book 'The Peacewoods' and 'She was waiting'  free promotion two more days left. Enjoy and give me a feed back.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

RachelWollaston said:


> After what has been another incredibly long journey, today is the day FEATHERED launches into the world! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077RNPNJB
> 
> Once again, I want to thank everybody here who helped me get to this stage, although most people who campaigned with me are probably long gone by now. And if you happen to be free at anytime on New Year's Day, be sure to pop along and join in with the virtual launch party I'm holding over on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/events/216184998921858/
> 
> This will probably be my last post here for a while, but I'm sure I'll pop back in from time to time. Thanks again! You guys are fab!


Good Luck! I think your covers are beautiful.


----------



## srobards

KarenMBryson said:


> I've been nominating books for several years and I was doing the same thing. Nominating books that had 20 days left. Nominating books that end soon never occurred to me until I started reading posts on this board. I'm not sure why. It seems obvious now!


I think your cover is excellent and read the excerpt. Well done!


----------



## KarenMBryson

srobards said:


> I think your cover is excellent and read the excerpt. Well done!


Thank you so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## sceptique

Half-way campaign point for 'The Commander's Daughter' - 5,939 views.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

sceptique said:


> Half-way campaign point for 'The Commander's Daughter' - 5,939 views.


Impressive!
Day three for me has dropped off completely as expected. 856 page views now.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Half-way campaign point for 'The Commander's Daughter' - 5,939 views.


That's fantastic!


----------



## SadieRiley

A.G.B said:


> Impressive!
> Day three for me has dropped off completely as expected. 856 page views now.


Nice job! Some impressive stats there. Anyone have anything weird happen with their stats the past few days?

I went from averaging ~500 to 280 two days ago, then 7 yesterday. Seven?? Is that even possible? I thought the steepness of the dropoff was quite strange.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

sceptique said:


> Half-way campaign point for 'The Commander's Daughter' - 5,939 views.


That's an Awesome number of page views. Good luck  My views to date are 2.8k with 12 days to go. I only had views in the 70s for the past couple days and hot and trending for 4 hours each day.


----------



## KarenMBryson

SadieRiley said:


> Nice job! Some impressive stats there. Anyone have anything weird happen with their stats the past few days?
> 
> I went from averaging ~500 to 280 two days ago, then 7 yesterday. Seven?? Is that even possible? I thought the steepness of the dropoff was quite strange.


It could be the holidays. There seems to be fewer people online.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday.

Yesterday my wife and I went out to Montana's. I had a mouth-watering Brisket Burger. Then we went to the theater and blew our last bit of movie money and saw THE SHAPE OF WATER, which was fabulous. A sweet and thoughtful little story that was kind of a cross between Hellboy's Abe Sapien and the Littlest Mermaid and The Creature From The Black Lagoon.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
6 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
6 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
11 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
12 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
14 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
14 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
18 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
19 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
25 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
28 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

***********
And, while you are at it, you might want to grab a free copy of my e-book CAT CALL.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DPT769

I am slowly but surely backing all of my books out of Kindle Select and going wide, so this might be the last chance to grab this one for free. Reviews would be appreciated.


----------



## sceptique

SadieRiley said:


> Nice job! Some impressive stats there. Anyone have anything weird happen with their stats the past few days?
> 
> I went from averaging ~500 to 280 two days ago, then 7 yesterday. Seven?? Is that even possible? I thought the steepness of the dropoff was quite strange.


Yes. I did experience a huge drop in KS views on Day 9 (24 Dec). Could be holidays, or could be a natural lifecycle of the campaign.

Here is a link to my stats dashboard in Excel. Perhaps someone else will find it useful to analyse their own campaigns.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ab5e1lqv89i8rs/Kindle%20Scout%20Stats%2015%20days.xlsx?dl=0

(If this is the case, a nomination would be an appropriate "thank you" )


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Yes. I did experience a huge drop in KS views on Day 9 (24 Dec). Could be holidays, or could be a natural lifecycle of the campaign.
> 
> Here is a link to my stats dashboard in Excel. Perhaps someone else will find it useful to analyse their own campaigns.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ab5e1lqv89i8rs/Kindle%20Scout%20Stats%2015%20days.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> (If this is the case, a nomination would be an appropriate "thank you" )


Thank you for sharing these stats with us. They are quite detailed. Do you know what the relationship is between page views and Hot & Trending? I don't seem to have that many more page views than you do, but I've been Hot & Trending all day/everyday (with the exception of the first day of the campaign). I guess I don't understand what makes something Hot & Trending, if it is not just page views.


----------



## Arches

I nominated the top three on Steve's list, including Jerico. That's a great name, by the way, Karen. Good luck to all.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Arches said:


> I nominated the top three on Steve's list, including Jerico. That's a great name, by the way, Karen. Good luck to all.


Thank you so much for nominating me. I appreciate it! It means a lot to me.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you for sharing these stats with us. They are quite detailed. Do you know what the relationship is between page views and Hot & Trending? I don't seem to have that many more page views than you do, but I've been Hot & Trending all day/everyday (with the exception of the first day of the campaign). I guess I don't understand what makes something Hot & Trending, if it is not just page views.


I suspect it could be ratio of nominations (or saves) to views.
Some of your views come from your loyal readers who are more likely to nominate than random strangers on FB who just happened to see the ad.
So while FB ads generate some solid traffic to the campaign, they don't necessarily lead to enough nominations to maintain H&T status.

That's my theory.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> I suspect it could be ratio of nominations (or saves) to views.
> Some of your views come from your loyal readers who are more likely to nominate than random strangers on FB who just happened to see the ad.
> So while FB ads generate some solid traffic to the campaign, they don't necessarily lead to enough nominations to maintain H&T status.
> 
> That's my theory.


That makes sense. Thank you! You're very kind to share so much information with us. I'm too lazy to make a spreadsheet like you've constructed.


----------



## Decon

Sorry to be off topic, but I got this review today for my late August/September Scout reject, which was at a time when you got no feedback. Not perfect regards unspecified faults other than the abrubt ending, which the epilogue sorts out, but it knocked me out (apart from it has a very small part as a spoiler, but I'll live with that) after having felt down in the dumps of late regarding my writing since the rejection. It's just Sod's law that it's probably from a Kindle Unlimited customer review and they don't show as verified as I didn't send out ARCs.

*"John E. Mack

5.0 out of 5 stars. I made a fortunate mistake in regard to this book. I mistook it for "The woman in the window." As it turns out, the girl at the window" is a very good read. This book is heavily influenced by Flynns "Gone Girl" in its structure. The first half is a harrowing first person tale of child abuse involving a father who effectively holds his daughter in slavery. The second half is a tale told in third person examination of the murder of her father.*

December 31, 2017

Format: Kindle Edition

There are a large number of suspects, chief of which is the daughter. There is a sub story about the dynamics of a small town and it's family feuds, as well as the mystery of why the Akerman family has to keep moving to out of the way areas. This is a very rich stew, and the author keeps stirring the pot with a lot of memorable scenes of conflict, violence and escape. The book does have its faults, chief of which is a resolution that is far too abrupt. The mystery is not really solved until the epilogue, and it turns out that the killer was hardly on the radar. But taken as a whole, this is an exciting and interesting book."

Now on 9 reviews which have been slow coming, but only only one more needed to get me into the bigger promo sites.

Nominated the top three.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> That makes sense. Thank you! You're very kind to share so much information with us. I'm too lazy to make a spreadsheet like you've constructed.


Anytime! Happy to help. I do spreadsheets and Powerpoints for living, so this is a small and fun exercise in comparison.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> It's just Sod's law that it's probably from a Kindle Unlimited customer review and they don't show as verified as I didn't send out ARCs.


We definitely need a verified borrow tag!


----------



## sceptique

Top 6 (including myself) nominated across my two Amazon accounts.

Good luck and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Heittwriter

Nominated the following:

Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


----------



## KarenMBryson

Heittwriter said:


> Nominated the following:
> 
> Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
> Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
> 
> I hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


Thank you for your vote! Happy New Year!


----------



## sceptique

Congratulations, Carrie!

Well deserved New Year present!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected

Look forward to my free copy.


----------



## srobards

sceptique said:


> Congratulations, Carrie!
> 
> Well deserved New Year present!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected
> 
> Look forward to my free copy.


Ditto!

This seems to mean they select quickly after the end of a campaign and send rejects when they get to it.

Congrats again.


----------



## sceptique

And I've got some good news too: the little orange flag went up for an hour.

Good to know that H&T is still within reach!


----------



## sceptique

srobards said:


> Ditto!
> 
> This seems to mean they select quickly after the end of a campaign and send rejects when they get to it.
> 
> Congrats again.


I've seen a few quick rejections too (2-3 days after the campaign end). It looks like they quickly decide on obvious wins (hooray, Carrie, three cheers one more time!) and obvious rejects (hardly any views and nominations) and batch up the rest to read the MS, look at the stats and make a decision when there are several equally decent performers to consider. 
They may also look at the pipeline to see if there are "hots" to roll off soon, so it's better to wait and see rather than select a book that is good, but not as good as one about to end. Once they have a "batch" they can compare the books against each other. 
At least, this is what I would do if I were running the shop.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

sceptique said:


> Congratulations, Carrie!
> 
> Well deserved New Year present!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected
> 
> Look forward to my free copy.


Yeah! Congratulations on the first book selected in the new year.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Congratulations, Carrie!
> 
> Well deserved New Year present!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected


That's fantastic news, Carrie. Congratulations and Happy New Year!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday.

Did anyone out there make any New Year's resolutions?

Mine is to get more writing done.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
5 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
5 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
10 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
11 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
13 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
13 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
17 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
18 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
24 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
27 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

***********
And, while you are at it, you might want to grab a free copy of my e-book CAT CALL.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DPT769

I am slowly but surely backing all of my books out of Kindle Select and going wide, so this might be the last chance to grab this one for free. Reviews would be appreciated.


----------



## Heittwriter

CarriePulkinen said:


> Thank you so much to everyone! This group has been so helpful. I really appreciate all the insight I've gained from everyone's posts and thank you for the nominations! I received the email at 11:06 p.m. central time yesterday, so it was a great way to end the year! (And why are the editors working on New Year's Eve??)


Just received the e-mail about _Soul Catchers_ being selected-congratulations, Carrie!


----------



## Debralynn

Please help. I don't know what to do. I've posted nomination requests everywhere I can think of. Asked people in person also. For the past two days, I've fallen off the hot and trending boards. The book is down to eighteen days. I'm willing to reciprocate with anyone who nominates my book. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP


----------



## Arches

Debralynn said:


> Please help. I don't know what to do. I've posted nomination requests everywhere I can think of. Asked people in person also. For the past two days, I've fallen off the hot and trending boards. The book is down to eighteen days. I'm willing to reciprocate with anyone who nominates my book.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP


So you know, most folks on Kboards aren't likely to nominate your book until much closer to the end. If they nominate a book with eighteen days to go, they can't use that slot to nominate a book closer to the end of its campaign. We will nominate your book but later. You might want to consider some promotion alternatives. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Alan Felyk

_Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ has finished its pre-order run, and it's now on sale for $0.99 at the Kindle Store. Heartfelt thanks to everybody who supported me and the book during the book's Kindle Scout campaign, and best wishes for all of you in 2018.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CarriePulkinen said:


> Thank you so much to everyone! This group has been so helpful. I really appreciate all the insight I've gained from everyone's posts and thank you for the nominations! I received the email at 11:06 p.m. central time yesterday, so it was a great way to end the year! (And why are the editors working on New Year's Eve??)


I was so happy when I saw the email. KS Good news has been a little thin lately, so getting some is a nice way to start the new year.

I was very impressed with your excerpt. I have the feeling the book will be a big success.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Alan Felyk said:


> _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_ has finished its pre-order run, and it's now on sale for $0.99 at the Kindle Store. Heartfelt thanks to everybody who supported me and the book during the book's Kindle Scout campaign, and best wishes for all of you in 2018.


I just got my copy. It will be a long time before I get it read it, unfortunately, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

It seems so strange not to have Julianne around. I miss her.


----------



## Decon

CarriePulkinen said:


> Thank you so much to everyone! This group has been so helpful. I really appreciate all the insight I've gained from everyone's posts and thank you for the nominations! I received the email at 11:06 p.m. central time yesterday, so it was a great way to end the year! (And why are the editors working on New Year's Eve??)


Congratulations. Great start to the new year.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> It seems so strange not to have Julianne around. I miss her.


Yeah, got to admit, it's not the same without her around and giving advice. No doubt she'll pop in from time to time.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I have to go back to my position as a cubicle dust monkey.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
4 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
4 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
9 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
9 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
10 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
12 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
12 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
16 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
17 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
23 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
25 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
26 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Alan Felyk

Bill Hiatt said:


> I just got my copy. It will be a long time before I get it read it, unfortunately, but I'm looking forward to it.


Thanks, Bill. I have a copy of Haunted By the Devil, and I hope to get to it sometime in the first quarter of this year. My reading queue is much too long--I could spend the entire day reading and not get caught up before summer.


----------



## Debralynn

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP
Feeling a little sad. Although from stats it appears that another hundred people checked out my book, there isn't an improvement in nominations. I can only see the numbers. Please share this post.
Again, the way Kindle Scout works is the following. An author submits a manuscript for Kindle Scout to approve or not. After the ad campaign is approved, an excerpt is posted, where readers can nominate the book. At the end of the ad campaign period, Kindle then reviews the manuscript in entirety to see if they deem it worthy of publication.
PLEASE SHARE


----------



## RachelB

Hi Guys,
I'm a newbie here. I've uploaded my new novel "Island on Fire" to the Kindle Scout program. I would appreciate it if you would "nominate" me.   "Island on Fire" is a historical thriller set during the cataclysmic volcanic eruption of 1902 that destroyed the town of St. Pierre, Martinique. Thank you to anyone who nominates me!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36K3M12FSG7S9

Thank you!!!
Rachel


----------



## KarenMBryson

RachelB said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm a newbie here. I've uploaded my new novel "Island on Fire" to the Kindle Scout program. I would appreciate it if you would "nominate" me.   "Island on Fire" is a historical thriller set during the cataclysmic volcanic eruption of 1902 that destroyed the town of St. Pierre, Martinique. Thank you to anyone who nominates me!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36K3M12FSG7S9
> 
> Thank you!!!
> Rachel


Lovely cover and intriguing concept, Rachel. I will nominate your novel when I have an open slot available.


----------



## Steve Vernon

RachelB said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm a newbie here. I've uploaded my new novel "Island on Fire" to the Kindle Scout program. I would appreciate it if you would "nominate" me.   "Island on Fire" is a historical thriller set during the cataclysmic volcanic eruption of 1902 that destroyed the town of St. Pierre, Martinique. Thank you to anyone who nominates me!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36K3M12FSG7S9
> 
> Thank you!!!
> Rachel


I've added ISLAND ON FIRE to the list, Rachel.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

RachelB said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm a newbie here. I've uploaded my new novel "Island on Fire" to the Kindle Scout program. I would appreciate it if you would "nominate" me.   "Island on Fire" is a historical thriller set during the cataclysmic volcanic eruption of 1902 that destroyed the town of St. Pierre, Martinique. Thank you to anyone who nominates me!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/36K3M12FSG7S9
> 
> Thank you!!!
> Rachel


Saved it for when it gets closer to the end.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. I work today but I have tomorrow off.

If any of you folks are interested in my experiences with KindleScout - check out this interview.
http://sheerhubris.com/2017/06/03/steve-vernon/

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
3 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
3 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
8 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
8 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
9 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
11 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
11 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
15 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
16 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
22 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
24 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
25 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Peter Stein

Hello from Sweden!

Being about ten days in the Kindle Scout program I can tell you that I have gone from the occasional stats click to full-blown frenzy.

I just can't get enough with the statistics. Please anyone, is there a cure?  

There are a couple of books I have nominated that I like, "Clockwork soldier" and "The Commanders daughter" looks fantastic from the outside at least.

This thread I will follow with great interest. A bit time consuming though, 942 pages takes some time to get through, lucky for me it is still a holiday.

Happy writing everyone!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Peter Stein said:


> I just can't get enough with the statistics. Please anyone, is there a cure?


Sadly, there is no cure for that kind of statistics addiction except the end of the campaign. 

Having done this twice, I can tell you that I checked the statistics just as often the second time, but I worried about them less.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Peter Stein said:


> Being about ten days in the Kindle Scout program I can tell you that I have gone from the occasional stats click to full-blown frenzy.
> 
> I just can't get enough with the statistics. Please anyone, is there a cure?


If you find a cure, let me know. I've been going crazy! Fortunately, there are only three days left in my campaign.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Peter Stein said:


> Hello from Sweden!


Peter- I keep seeing your FB ads in my newsfeed. You must be doing something right! You seem to be growing your fan base quickly.
Love the cover and concept!


----------



## Peter Stein

Okay so I'll post something here even though it's not really statistics based.

First, being a foreigner and having some difficulties with the language (my book was translated, not by me, thank you for asking) it seems to me it is fair to say that Kindle Scout has a really high lowest-level if you understand what I mean? That makes me wonder: Are all Americans this good writers or is the Kindle Scout screening process really thorough?



KarenMBryson said:


> Peter- I keep seeing your FB ads in my newsfeed. You must be doing something right! You seem to be growing your fan base quickly.
> Love the cover and concept!


Karen: Nice to hear that you are seeing the fb ads. I did a similar advert campaign in Sweden, small stuff really and I got about 500 likes during a whole year. When I put this campaign up over here it took off like I don't know what happened, within days I got a thousand likes, go figure.

Anyway, I am thrilled to be a part of this experience. I think it's absolutely fantastic that the readers can take part in this and decide what should be published or not.

I wish you all the best of luck! (And to myself I'd like the 20 days to pass fast as I am turning into a wreck by this...  )


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Hi all,

Total n00b here (so new I'm not even allowed to have a profile picture yet), and I want to thank everyone on these boards for posting such practical, helpful and transparent information.

Just launched my Kindle Scout campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7
) and would love it if you could add it to your list, Steve!

I am really excited to have stumbled into this corner of the internet, because it opened my eyes to an avenue of publishing I had never considered. I'm a journalist, and I've struggled for years to make money by writing fiction. I have an MFA and I've written five--FIVE!--novels. Whether it's due to a lack of literary merit, connections or sheer luck, I'm not sure, but I haven't been able to gain any traction as a novelist. I did publish one book with a small press that folded shortly thereafter, but not before one of the owners went to jail for writing hot royalty checks in excess of $10,000 to authors.

Anyway. I am super stoked to learn from you all, take my publishing career into my own hands, get to know readers, make money, etc., etc. I think it's a cliche to say this by now, but regardless of what happens with my Kindle Scout campaign, I feel I have already won.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Total n00b here (so new I'm not even allowed to have a profile picture yet), and I want to thank everyone on these boards for posting such practical, helpful and transparent information.
> 
> Just launched my Kindle Scout campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7
> ) and would love it if you could add it to your list, Steve!
> 
> I am really excited to have stumbled into this corner of the internet, because it opened my eyes to an avenue of publishing I had never considered. I'm a journalist, and I've struggled for years to make money by writing fiction. I have an MFA and I've written five--FIVE!--novels. Whether it's due to a lack of literary merit, connections or sheer luck, I'm not sure, but I haven't been able to gain any traction as a novelist. I did publish one book with a small press that folded shortly thereafter, but not before one of the owners went to jail for writing hot royalty checks in excess of $10,000 to authors.
> 
> Anyway. I am super stoked to learn from you all, take my publishing career into my own hands, get to know readers, make money, etc., etc. I think it's a cliche to say this by now, but regardless of what happens with my Kindle Scout campaign, I feel I have already won.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!


Welcome! You'll find that this thread is a good place to come for answers if you have any questions about the KS process.


----------



## Jill James

RachelB said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm a newbie here. I've uploaded my new novel "Island on Fire" to the Kindle Scout program.


Saved you for later. Good luck.


----------



## missbedora

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Total n00b here (so new I'm not even allowed to have a profile picture yet), and I want to thank everyone on these boards for posting such practical, helpful and transparent information.
> 
> Just launched my Kindle Scout campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7
> ) and would love it if you could add it to your list, Steve!
> 
> I am really excited to have stumbled into this corner of the internet, because it opened my eyes to an avenue of publishing I had never considered. I'm a journalist, and I've struggled for years to make money by writing fiction. I have an MFA and I've written five--FIVE!--novels. Whether it's due to a lack of literary merit, connections or sheer luck, I'm not sure, but I haven't been able to gain any traction as a novelist. I did publish one book with a small press that folded shortly thereafter, but not before one of the owners went to jail for writing hot royalty checks in excess of $10,000 to authors.
> 
> Anyway. I am super stoked to learn from you all, take my publishing career into my own hands, get to know readers, make money, etc., etc. I think it's a cliche to say this by now, but regardless of what happens with my Kindle Scout campaign, I feel I have already won.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!


Hi Missy, love your cover and blurb, the line about the marching band made me chuckle. I will definitely save you and nominate towards the end of your campaign.

Around kboards the standard advice for self-publishing success tends to be ''first, write 5 novels...'' so it seems like you'll be ready to jump right in! Im still a little earlier in the process but working on it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

CarriePulkinen said:


> Hi! I just thought I'd check in with an update for those who are interested or curious about the timeline.
> 
> SOUL CATCHERS was selected for Kindle Scout shortly before midnight on December 31st. My campaign ended at midnight on the 29th, so I'm assuming my book was read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I received my edit letter on January 2nd, and I have 30 days to send them my revised manuscript. Other than changing my main character's name (which makes me really sad, but I understand their reasoning), there's nothing major that needs revising. They mostly want me to expand on my setting descriptions and world building. No plot changes required, thank goodness!
> 
> So, that's where I'm at in the process! Thanks again to everyone who nominated me and for all the insight!


Yes, the rapid acceptance suggests that the book must have been at least partially read when the campaign ended. Either that, or it was on top of the pile...

The editing information lends support to the theory that Scout isn't looking diamonds in the rough. The editors want material that can be published with only minor changes.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## KarenMBryson

CarriePulkinen said:


> I received my edit letter on January 2nd, and I have 30 days to send them my revised manuscript. Other than changing my main character's name (which makes me really sad, but I understand their reasoning), there's nothing major that needs revising. They mostly want me to expand on my setting descriptions and world building. No plot changes required, thank goodness!
> 
> So, that's where I'm at in the process! Thanks again to everyone who nominated me and for all the insight!


Thank you for sharing the timeline with us. Do you mind telling us why they want you to change the main character's name?


----------



## jaxonreed

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Total n00b here (so new I'm not even allowed to have a profile picture yet), and I want to thank everyone on these boards for posting such practical, helpful and transparent information.
> 
> Just launched my Kindle Scout campaign ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7
> ) and would love it if you could add it to your list, Steve!
> 
> I am really excited to have stumbled into this corner of the internet, because it opened my eyes to an avenue of publishing I had never considered. I'm a journalist, and I've struggled for years to make money by writing fiction. I have an MFA and I've written five--FIVE!--novels. Whether it's due to a lack of literary merit, connections or sheer luck, I'm not sure, but I haven't been able to gain any traction as a novelist. I did publish one book with a small press that folded shortly thereafter, but not before one of the owners went to jail for writing hot royalty checks in excess of $10,000 to authors.
> 
> Anyway. I am super stoked to learn from you all, take my publishing career into my own hands, get to know readers, make money, etc., etc. I think it's a cliche to say this by now, but regardless of what happens with my Kindle Scout campaign, I feel I have already won.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## KarenMBryson

CarriePulkinen said:


> Sure! This is what the editor said:
> 
> "Rowan shares her name with the protagonist of Children of Eden, which is arguably the hottest YA Dystopian book of 2017, and many of the people you're going to be marketing your book to will have Children of Eden fresh in their minds. To keep the reader's attention on the world of your book, and to keep the reader from drawing comparisons to another book in a related genre, I recommend changing your protagonist's name."
> 
> I looked up the book and read the description, and I totally get why they said that. There are too many similarities, and I don't want people thinking about another book while they're reading mine. So, sadly I have changed her name.


Thank you! Sorry you had to change it. I know that I get attached to character names too.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

jaxonreed said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you!


----------



## sceptique

Peter Stein said:


> Hello from Sweden!
> 
> Being about ten days in the Kindle Scout program I can tell you that I have gone from the occasional stats click to full-blown frenzy.
> 
> I just can't get enough with the statistics. Please anyone, is there a cure?
> 
> There are a couple of books I have nominated that I like, "Clockwork soldier" and "The Commanders daughter" looks fantastic from the outside at least.
> 
> This thread I will follow with great interest. A bit time consuming though, 942 pages takes some time to get through, lucky for me it is still a holiday.
> 
> Happy writing everyone!


Hello and a warm welcome to a fellow European!

I'm thrilled that you liked my cover - there were quite a few arguments around it and it was selected in a very competitive bid process. I'm glad I went for it - the first week's results were smashing, it really stood out from the crowd.

Yes, statistics can be mesmerizing (and this is the reason I'm up at 4:41 am updating my spreadsheet.  )

Good luck with your campaign!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I've got the day off and I hope to get a lot of writing done today. Unfortunately, we are getting hit by a weather bomb and there is a good chance that the power is going to go out. Must plan ahead.

Here's a tip for you new Scouts who are getting close to the end of their own campaign. Don't forget to nominate yourself. In addition to giving yourself one more nomination (which probably won't fool Kindle Scout judges at all, but might be just the one extra nomination to bump you into the more visible Hot & Trending) - you also will want to see what your finished book looks like. By nominating yourself you guarantee that you will receive a copy of your own book in the exact same way and at the exact same time that your pre-readers will receive it - which gives you one last chance to catch a glaring glitch-up.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
2 days left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
2 days left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
7 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
7 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
8 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
10 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
10 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
14 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
15 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
17 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
21 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
23 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
24 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
28 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## ronesa_aveela

CarriePulkinen said:


> Hi! I just thought I'd check in with an update for those who are interested or curious about the timeline.
> 
> SOUL CATCHERS was selected for Kindle Scout shortly before midnight on December 31st. My campaign ended at midnight on the 29th, so I'm assuming my book was read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I received my edit letter on January 2nd, and I have 30 days to send them my revised manuscript. Other than changing my main character's name (which makes me really sad, but I understand their reasoning), there's nothing major that needs revising. They mostly want me to expand on my setting descriptions and world building. No plot changes required, thank goodness!
> 
> So, that's where I'm at in the process! Thanks again to everyone who nominated me and for all the insight!


Looking forward to reading it. Did they give you specific places they wanted you to expand on the setting descriptions and world building? Or was it just a general comment?

I ended the same day as you... and am still waiting. I hope they didn't read mine before the deadline since I sent them a revised copy a couple days prior to that.


----------



## lincolnjcole

sceptique said:


> Hello and a warm welcome to a fellow European!
> 
> I'm thrilled that you liked my cover - there were quite a few arguments around it and it was selected in a very competitive bid process. I'm glad I went for it - the first week's results were smashing, it really stood out from the crowd.
> 
> Yes, statistics can be mesmerizing (and this is the reason I'm up at 4:41 am updating my spreadsheet.  )
> 
> Good luck with your campaign!


Haha another spreadsheet person. I've made about 100 tracking spreadsheets for my sales, free books, marketing, payments, and every other possible thing i can pointlessly track.

I almost (almost) made my own AWS database to track things in nosql, and then I realized I was just obsessing too much and stopped myself.

It is easy to obsess over stats!


----------



## sceptique

lincolnjcole said:


> Haha another spreadsheet person. I've made about 100 tracking spreadsheets for my sales, free books, marketing, payments, and every other possible thing i can pointlessly track.
> 
> I almost (almost) made my own AWS database to track things in nosql, and then I realized I was just obsessing too much and stopped myself.
> 
> It is easy to obsess over stats!


 

I've started a new full-time job a couple of days ago, so I have plenty of .xls to obsess over right now! 

(PS - I have a personal question re promo campaign. I'll PM you later today if you don't mind).


----------



## lincolnjcole

sceptique said:


> I've started a new full-time job a couple of days ago, so I have plenty of .xls to obsess over right now!
> 
> (PS - I have a personal question re promo campaign. I'll PM you later today if you don't mind).


NP! If email is easier, you can just reach me directly at [email protected] I'm usually more responsive via email since I see them faster lol.


----------



## kalencap

My submission was approved for the kindle scout campaign to start tomorrow, January 5th. "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is my second novel.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM

Please check out my entry.

Looking forward to reading back through the large number of lengthy posts here. I've nominated a number of kindle scout authors in the past year, but I don't have a very high track record of picking those that are selected for kindle imprints.

(By the way, any help with the signature using bbcode way to link pics of books here would be appreciated.)


----------



## lincolnjcole

kalencap said:


> My submission was approved for the kindle scout campaign to start tomorrow, January 5th. "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is my second novel.
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM
> 
> Please check out my entry.
> 
> Looking forward to reading back through the large number of lengthy posts here. I've nominated a number of kindle scout authors in the past year, but I don't have a very high track record of picking those that are selected for kindle imprints.
> 
> (By the way, any help with the signature using bbcode way to link pics of books here would be appreciated.)


BBCode Guide

I mad that guide to help you understand what bbcode is and how it works! It is specifically targeted at authors for kboards so hopefully it helps, but if you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## kalencap

Thank you.



lincolnjcole said:


> BBCode Guide
> 
> I mad that guide to help you understand what bbcode is and how it works! It is specifically targeted at authors for kboards so hopefully it helps, but if you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## Kimjwest

For new posters,
It would help you a great deal if you read back through the thread for at least the last 50 pages because there are some great answers to all your questions that have been covered again and again, including some irreplaceable gems from the pros who don't post all the time.  Good luck with your new campaigns!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Hot and trending for the first time!

Thanks to my promotion which ran today on justkindlebooks


----------



## lincolnjcole

A.G.B said:


> Hot and trending for the first time!
> 
> Thanks to my promotion which ran today on justkindlebooks


Congratulations! JKB is a great site to promote with for anything amazon!

Here's to many more H&T hours in the new year!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

lincolnjcole said:


> Congratulations! JKB is a great site to promote with for anything amazon!
> 
> Here's to many more H&T hours in the new year!


Thank you Lincoln!


----------



## charitymomoa

Hi

Everybody, I've been gone for a while. Had to get a new account, my previous one was sheritybemy.

Ardor's Peril, His Vengeful Seduction, Her Flaming Revenge (My Scout rejects) Are currently Free

If you didn't manage to get it before, feel free to get it now.

https://www.amazon.com/Bemy-Wells/e/B01AR14KAW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDCULP18

Hi, everyone. My name is Robert and I've recently started a kindle scout campaign for my YA novel "Knight School". It's an urban fantasy story about three students who attend a top secret government school that trains teenagers how to fight the magical, mystical, and cursed threats that surround the modern world. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DM8E9JSHPS3S

If anyone has time, feel free to check it out. If you like it, please don't forget to nominate it. Wish me luck and happy new year to all.


----------



## sceptique

lincolnjcole said:


> NP! If email is easier, you can just reach me directly at [email protected] I'm usually more responsive via email since I see them faster lol.


OK, email sent. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and we are right in the middle of a weather bomb. Blowing winds and driving rain knocked the power out last night but things appear to be working right now. My wife works at a hospital and the buses are going to be running so she will likely head in to work. I'm expecting that my office MIGHT be closed, but it is too early to phone in and find out, yet.

Going to get some breakfast into me. I've cooked some fishcakes ahead, yesterday, just in case the power did go, and we've got lots of canned food.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Chinawoman's Chance by James Musgrave
1 day left  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
1 day left  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
6 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
6 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
7 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
9 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
9 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
13 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
14 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
16 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
20 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
22 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
22 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
23 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
27 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
29 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RDCULP18 said:


> Hi, everyone. My name is Robert and I've recently started a kindle scout campaign for my YA novel "Knight School". It's an urban fantasy story about three students who attend a top secret government school that trains teenagers how to fight the magical, mystical, and cursed threats that surround the modern world. Here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DM8E9JSHPS3S
> 
> If anyone has time, feel free to check it out. If you like it, please don't forget to nominate it. Wish me luck and happy new year to all.


Welcome! This thread has a very friendly and helpful group of people. Those who are active at any given time will normally check out all the books mentioned before the end of each book's run. Yours sounds interesting!


----------



## Used To Be BH

A.G.B said:


> Hot and trending for the first time!
> 
> Thanks to my promotion which ran today on justkindlebooks


It's always nice to break that barrier.


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> Yes. I did experience a huge drop in KS views on Day 9 (24 Dec). Could be holidays, or could be a natural lifecycle of the campaign.
> 
> Here is a link to my stats dashboard in Excel. Perhaps someone else will find it useful to analyse their own campaigns.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ab5e1lqv89i8rs/Kindle%20Scout%20Stats%2015%20days.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> (If this is the case, a nomination would be an appropriate "thank you" )


I can't find my author page statistics (may just not be updated yet since first day - only the little box on the campaign page that lists "never" for updated). the only statistics I can reach are as a reader. Is there a delay when this shows up?


----------



## KarenMBryson

kalencap said:


> I can't find my author page statistics (may just not be updated yet since first day - only the little box on the campaign page that lists "never" for updated). the only statistics I can reach are as a reader. Is there a delay when this shows up?


Mine have reported the previous day's statistics the following day. So you should see stats for today reported tomorrow.


----------



## kalencap

KarenMBryson said:


> Mine have reported the previous day's statistics the following day. So you should see stats for today reported tomorrow.


Ah, thank you. That makes sense.


----------



## RDCULP18

Bill Hiatt said:


> Welcome! This thread has a very friendly and helpful group of people. Those who are active at any given time will normally check out all the books mentioned before the end of each book's run. Yours sounds interesting!


Thanks, Bill! Nice to meet you. I'm really excited to be a part of this forum and meeting fellow authors. I'm also hopeful for my scout campaign too. I hope everyone likes my work. It's taken me years to get it the way that I really wanted it. I just hope other people are as happy with it as I am.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

missbedora said:


> Hi Missy, love your cover and blurb, the line about the marching band made me chuckle. I will definitely save you and nominate towards the end of your campaign.
> 
> Around kboards the standard advice for self-publishing success tends to be ''first, write 5 novels...'' so it seems like you'll be ready to jump right in! Im still a little earlier in the process but working on it.


Thank you so much, misbedora--for the nomination and the positive feedback. That's really great to hear as I experience the knuckle-biting thrill ride that is a Kindle Scout campaign. (I'M HOT! No, now I'm just live...wait, HOT AGAIN!)

It's good to know that whatever happens, my track record of unsuccessful novels is par for the course.


----------



## Debralynn

Whoever recommended Just Kindle Books, thank you so much! I really appreciate the tip. Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Debralynn said:


> Whoever recommended Just Kindle Books, thank you so much! I really appreciate the tip. Best of luck to you as well.


I posted that it had worked for me yesterday I think, but I heard about it from someone else on here. This thread is a great resource.


----------



## Cecelia

Hi everyone: I've finally spent enough on Amazon.com to write reviews and am feeling the flush of power. (Remember I'm in Australia so this was spent in a foreign currency for me.) So far, I'm being short and to the point. I've also read other reviews, and I'm amazed at how MEAN some reviewers are. To actually say, as some do, that they got the book free through Scout and then complain it's not their type of thing & worse... I try to bear in mind that even if a book isn't my particular fave, other people like that genre etc. and not ruin it for them. 

Bemy, I read one of yours yesterday, look for a review next time I log into Amazon.


----------



## Peter Stein

Cecelia said:


> ... I'm amazed at how MEAN some reviewers are...


I think writing a review is difficult. I have had real positive and real negative. When it is positive you eat it all like candy. When it is negative I try to take the Stephen King approach, you need some numbers before you take it seriously. One (1) bad review could be just the reviewer having a bad day. If there are several reviewers pointing at the same thing a revision is probably called for. Still, there is no need to be mean.

Getting back to the item at hand: Kindle Scout, how is it going folks? I've spent a couple of days gathering data about this program and I think that being selected probably is a really good quality stamp for the book. Not being selected doesn't necessarily mean the opposite. A few writers that wasn't selected view it as a marketing effort of sorts. I believe that is a good point. I mean, just being on the program gives your book a huge exposure and attention and that can't hurt can it?

Regards,

Peter


----------



## joantune

I have one book "The Thief's Son. For me, it's like flying in the dark. We can see how many visualizations but not nominations. Not sure what turn a book into hot. My book had 1k visualizations in 4 days. If you like to take a look this is link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/9Q00T66Y0GZD


----------



## KarenMBryson

Peter Stein said:


> Getting back to the item at hand: Kindle Scout, how is it going folks? I've spent a couple of days gathering data about this program and I think that being selected probably is a really good quality stamp for the book. Not being selected doesn't necessarily mean the opposite. A few writers that wasn't selected view it as a marketing effort of sorts. I believe that is a good point. I mean, just being on the program gives your book a huge exposure and attention and that can't hurt can it?


I've had nearly 8 thousand page views. That's a tremendous amount of visibility that would have been difficult (and expensive) for me to get on my own. That's a huge benefit of being in the program, whether your book is selected or not. It provides an opportunity for exposure and pre-release marketing of the work.


----------



## Cecelia

Peter Stein said:


> I've spent a couple of days gathering data about this program and I think that being selected probably is a really good quality stamp for the book. Not being selected doesn't necessarily mean the opposite.


From what I have read of their selections, getting selected means you fulfilled their criterion of producing a marketable compact read. (They define a book as 50,000 words. That length probably goes well on an e-reader. Thirty years ago, a book was defined as 100,000 words, and less as a novelette, unless it was a children's story.)

Not getting selected might mean your story was too long, too complex, too literary or culturally obscure. It could also mean the work requires a few too many tweaks and re-writes. Although you never really know what people thought, I still think it is a good way of interacting with potential readers.


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> Yes, I'm doing FB ads - playing with 2-3 days campaigns with various budgets and target audiences.
> 
> A word of caution: don't set a large budget ad late at night planning to run it for a couple of hours and then stop.
> You may wake up in the morning with a "marketing hangover": the promotion still up and running and a very hefty PayPal bill. Ouch.
> 
> (This is not my first busted start-up, I thought I should know better by now.  Live and learn.)
> 
> It doesn't help to get on H&T though, but if you are already there, it can help towards total views.
> And it's the only thing you can micromanage, unlike KS views or social network support from friends and family.
> 
> I do not have a mail list yet - this is my first book - but I did set aside a budget to promote HARVIE as a series brand. I am aiming at 10K views by the end of the campaign - this should give me a good set of raw data to crunch, regardless of the outcome.


Yeah, my first facebook ad for this wasn't working well with cpc over 2$ per, so I stopped it. Set up another one using power editor with already an editing change, but the one approved now is the one I'm going with. Imagine the account managers at fb are shaking their heads. I don't have any stats yet as first day for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace."

I write part time and lengthy time (almost 6 years) between ready with a second after a first novel, so don't have big mail list either. Probably over-thinking it, but hoping to put best foot forward with the campaign. Of the seven new ones listed today, only the one with "sex" in the tagline is trending hot, but that's not really in my storyline, lol.


----------



## sceptique

kalencap said:


> Yeah, my first facebook ad for this wasn't working well with cpc over 2$ per, so I stopped it. Set up another one using power editor with already an editing change, but the one approved now is the one I'm going with. Imagine the account managers at fb are shaking their heads. I don't have any stats yet as first day for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace."


The stats will be there soon.
I also panicked when I didn't see them at midnight. They came 4 hours later. They are always updated at about quarter past 4 am EST.

I'm now working on different strategies of minimizing cpc. Still, you'd probably be looking at 0.30 min in US market. FB gives me an uplift of ca 150 views per day, but as I've said, those views don't necessarily mean nominations.

Right now I stand at 7K views with 9 days to go.


----------



## Kristilane

Hi, everyone. I'm Kristi. I literally just wrote my first book. I have never written before and I don't expect my book to be picked. I have been reading up on Kindle and the process which honestly, seemed fairly simple at the end of my Nano experience. I, with the help of a friend, edited the book and I did all the cover art. I don't want to put money into something when honestly, I don't know if it is any good. I would love honest feedback and experience in the processes which accompanies all of this. I have had the ideas for this book for over twenty years, just never the time or ambition to write it. I don't think I will pick up writing as a full-time job but as a hobby. I have loved the experiences I have gotten from all of this. In the same, you can't help but hope for the best. I am now going to spend time reading over this long, long message board. Thank you so much.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Kristilane said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Kristi. I literally just wrote my first book. I have never written before and I don't expect my book to be picked. I have been reading up on Kindle and the process which honestly, seemed fairly simple at the end of my Nano experience. I, with the help of a friend, edited the book and I did all the cover art. I don't want to put money into something when honestly, I don't know if it is any good. I would love honest feedback and experience in the processes which accompanies all of this. I have had the ideas for this book for over twenty years, just never the time or ambition to write it. I don't think I will pick up writing as a full-time job but as a hobby. I have loved the experiences I have gotten from all of this. In the same, you can't help but hope for the best. I am now going to spend time reading over this long, long message board. Thank you so much.


Hi Kristi- Welcome to the group! You are just starting your campaign and mine is ending today! It's been a wild month, and the process has been exciting, but I'm glad it is coming to an end. I don't think my nerves could take much more! (It's become a bit of an obsession.) I'm sure my husband is glad the campaign is closing too. He's been checking the "Hot and Trending" list almost as compulsively as I have!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

CarriePulkinen said:


> Hi! I just thought I'd check in with an update for those who are interested or curious about the timeline.
> 
> SOUL CATCHERS was selected for Kindle Scout shortly before midnight on December 31st. My campaign ended at midnight on the 29th, so I'm assuming my book was read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I received my edit letter on January 2nd, and I have 30 days to send them my revised manuscript. Other than changing my main character's name (which makes me really sad, but I understand their reasoning), there's nothing major that needs revising. They mostly want me to expand on my setting descriptions and world building. No plot changes required, thank goodness!
> 
> So, that's where I'm at in the process! Thanks again to everyone who nominated me and for all the insight!


That is an awesome start to a new year. Thanks for sharing your timeline. I have wondered about the process. Congratulations. Great work.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and the sun is shining outside. It is colder than a coal miner's chillblains but I have fed my crows and taken out the garbage and I am just getting set to get some writing done. The storm has passed as all storms do.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
5 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
5 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
6 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
8 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
8 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
12 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
13 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
15 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
19 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
21 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
21 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
21 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
22 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
26 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
27 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
28 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
28 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> The stats will be there soon.
> I also panicked when I didn't see them at midnight. They came 4 hours later. They are always updated at about quarter past 4 am EST.
> 
> I'm now working on different strategies of minimizing cpc. Still, you'd probably be looking at 0.30 min in US market. FB gives me an uplift of ca 150 views per day, but as I've said, those views don't necessarily mean nominations.
> 
> Right now I stand at 7K views with 9 days to go.


Thanks. Yes, stats populated after 4:30 AM EST. That seems to be one piece of missing information in the program's orientation, but it works now.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> I try to bear in mind that even if a book isn't my particular fave, other people like that genre etc. and not ruin it for them.


In an ideal world, all reviewers would refrain from bashing a book just because it's not in a genre they like. I've read some reviews that are really reviews of genre rather than the specifics of the book itself.

When I review something from a genre I'm not as interested in, I try to think about the quality of writing rather than whether I like the genre or not. The only exception, though I've not run into this yet, might be a book presented in a way that suggested it was one genre when it was really another. A reader should be able to tell fairly easily what they're getting into.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kristilane said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Kristi. I literally just wrote my first book. I have never written before and I don't expect my book to be picked. I have been reading up on Kindle and the process which honestly, seemed fairly simple at the end of my Nano experience. I, with the help of a friend, edited the book and I did all the cover art. I don't want to put money into something when honestly, I don't know if it is any good. I would love honest feedback and experience in the processes which accompanies all of this. I have had the ideas for this book for over twenty years, just never the time or ambition to write it. I don't think I will pick up writing as a full-time job but as a hobby. I have loved the experiences I have gotten from all of this. In the same, you can't help but hope for the best. I am now going to spend time reading over this long, long message board. Thank you so much.


It's hard to make writing a career. Only a very small number of writers managed to do that. Even many traditionally published writers can't pull that off anymore. It's good you have realistic expectations. That said, I might recommend a little more self-confidence. When you say, "I don't know if it is any good," is that really the case? Or do you mean you aren't sure how readers will react to it? That's a somewhat different question.

We aren't all literary geniuses, and our works aren't all masterpieces, but one has to have a certain amount of faith in one's work to succeed, even as a hobbyist. Writers want to tell a story--but they also want to have an audience. It's not much fun to put that story out there and have nobody read it. However, to keep putting material out there requires the feeling that the story is a good one. How else could an author actually charge people to read it?


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and the sun is shining outside. It is colder than a coal miner's chillblains but I have fed my crows and taken out the garbage and I am just getting set to get some writing done. The storm has passed as all storms do.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
> 5 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> 5 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
> 6 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
> 8 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> 8 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> 12 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
> 13 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 15 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 19 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 21 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 21 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 21 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 22 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 26 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 28 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


I have nominated both Last Days. Good Luck!


----------



## KarenMBryson

Brigitta Moon said:


> I have nominated both Last Days. Good Luck!


Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
Joan the Made by Kristen Pham

Already had Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson in my third slot.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Brigitta Moon

You're welcome. I'm hoping to receive the email congratulating me on my winning book choice


----------



## KarenMBryson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
> Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> 
> Already had Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much, Mark! I appreciate your support!


----------



## georgiana89

Hi there, sorry to make my first post a request for a nomination, but somehow (despite having three self-published books) I've only just discovered the wonders of this website. I'm hoping to make more use of it now I'm here, but right now, all I can think about is my Kindle Scout campaign. 

If anyone is willing to take a look - or better yet, give a nomination - I'd be hugely appreciative. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EIVFGDYBQ4EU

It's called My Love is Vengeance and is a dark YA Fantasy.

Torn between forbidden love or brutal revenge...

Once, Tara dreamed of being the power behind the throne. Now, she plots revenge on the charismatic young duke who killed her twin brother, while trying not to fall for his charms or give in to her dark side by destroying his innocent family. MY LOVE IS VENGEANCE combines the political scheming of RED QUEEN with the deadly romance of THE GRISHA and the dark, anti-heroine protagonist of THE YOUNG ELITES.

And while I'm getting all of my self-promotion out of my system, just in case anyone's interested, my existing novels (which I've not really done anything with in quite some time) can be found here: https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Blood-Cavaliers-vampire-romance-ebook/dp/B009SQ1LPK


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Peter Stein said:


> Getting back to the item at hand: Kindle Scout, how is it going folks?


So far, so good! I've been throwing a lot of time and money at my campaign and I'm happy with the results.  At three days, I have 1.1K views, and hit Hot & Trending for 58 out of 72 hours. Here's my campaign if you want to check it out:  [URL=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7 [/url]

Here's what I have done so far each day.

*Day 1: *Fiverr promotion with Abavar went live. Author Shout promo went live. And I posted here to be added to the campaign thread.

*Day 2:* Posted about the campaign on my blog ( http://www.missywilkinson.com/uncategorized/adventures-self-publishing/ ). Added a newsletter signup option in my blog sidebar. Posted in an authors' group on Facebook.

*Day 3:* Booked another Fiverr gig with Abavar, who posted my campaign in 15 Facebook groups.

*Day 4: *Today! I am going to post my opening chapters on Wattpad and see if that gets any traction.

Each day I'm also approaching one to three people I know IRL and asking them to vote. This is the most uncomfortable part! I hate asking for favors, even if it only requires 2 clicks. Haven't yet leveraged my social networks; I'm waiting until the third or fourth week to do that. Right now, sticking with the one-on-one approach seems to be working well.

One unexpected benefit: the Author Shout campaign has already snared me a handful of new Twitter followers--mostly writers whose stuff seems similar to my own. I'm really stoked to be connecting with these people. I'm also glad this has gotten my off my ass about making an email list.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

So since getting in the H&T I've stayed there for the last couple of days which is cool.

Stats from yesterday (day 10), read 1,200 page views and 32 hours in H&T.

19 days to go!


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Missy Wilkinson said:


> So far, so good! I've been throwing a lot of time and money at my campaign and I'm happy with the results.  At three days, I have 1.1K views, and hit Hot & Trending for 58 out of 72 hours. Here's my campaign if you want to check it out:  [URL=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7 [/url]
> 
> Here's what I have done so far each day.
> 
> *Day 1: *Fiverr promotion with Abavar went live. Author Shout promo went live. And I posted here to be added to the campaign thread.
> 
> *Day 2:* Posted about the campaign on my blog ( http://www.missywilkinson.com/uncategorized/adventures-self-publishing/ ). Added a newsletter signup option in my blog sidebar. Posted in an authors' group on Facebook.
> 
> *Day 3:* Booked another Fiverr gig with Abavar, who posted my campaign in 15 Facebook groups.
> 
> *Day 4: *Today! I am going to post my opening chapters on Wattpad and see if that gets any traction.
> 
> Each day I'm also approaching one to three people I know IRL and asking them to vote. This is the most uncomfortable part! I hate asking for favors, even if it only requires 2 clicks. Haven't yet leveraged my social networks; I'm waiting until the third or fourth week to do that. Right now, sticking with the one-on-one approach seems to be working well.
> 
> One unexpected benefit: the Author Shout campaign has already snared me a handful of new Twitter followers--mostly writers whose stuff seems similar to my own. I'm really stoked to be connecting with these people. I'm also glad this has gotten my off my ass about making an email list.


Congrats on the strong start Missy! I keep seeing your book next to mine!


----------



## sceptique

Brigitta Moon said:


> I have nominated both Last Days. Good Luck!


Same here, both books have my nominations.
Good luck!


----------



## RDCULP18

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and the sun is shining outside. It is colder than a coal miner's chillblains but I have fed my crows and taken out the garbage and I am just getting set to get some writing done. The storm has passed as all storms do.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter by Karen M. Bryson
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Deadly Pyre by Betty Kuffel
> 5 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> 5 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
> 6 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
> 8 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> 8 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> 12 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
> 13 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 15 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 19 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 21 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 21 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 21 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 22 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 26 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 28 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


I just nominated Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter and Deadly Pyre. The books sound pretty cool. Good luck to both writers. &#128512;


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Joan the Made. Unique concept. Like it.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

A.G.B said:


> Congrats on the strong start Missy! I keep seeing your book next to mine!


That's awesome! Book neighbors! Just nominated you. I love the language in your first paragraph especially--that veil metaphor!


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Same here, both books have my nominations.
> Good luck!


Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## KarenMBryson

RDCULP18 said:


> I just nominated Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter and Deadly Pyre. The books sound pretty cool. Good luck to both writers. &#128512;


Thank you so much! I appreciate the support!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

georgiana89 said:


> Hi there, sorry to make my first post a request for a nomination, but somehow (despite having three self-published books) I've only just discovered the wonders of this website. I'm hoping to make more use of it now I'm here, but right now, all I can think about is my Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> If anyone is willing to take a look - or better yet, give a nomination - I'd be hugely appreciative. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EIVFGDYBQ4EU
> 
> It's called My Love is Vengeance and is a dark YA Fantasy.
> 
> Torn between forbidden love or brutal revenge...
> 
> Nice cover.
> 
> Once, Tara dreamed of being the power behind the throne. Now, she plots revenge on the charismatic young duke who killed her twin brother, while trying not to fall for his charms or give in to her dark side by destroying his innocent family. MY LOVE IS VENGEANCE combines the political scheming of RED QUEEN with the deadly romance of THE GRISHA and the dark, anti-heroine protagonist of THE YOUNG ELITES.
> 
> And while I'm getting all of my self-promotion out of my system, just in case anyone's interested, my existing novels (which I've not really done anything with in quite some time) can be found here: https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Blood-Cavaliers-vampire-romance-ebook/dp/B009SQ1LPK


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

georgiana89 said:


> Hi there, sorry to make my first post a request for a nomination, but somehow (despite having three self-published books) I've only just discovered the wonders of this website. I'm hoping to make more use of it now I'm here, but right now, all I can think about is my Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> If anyone is willing to take a look - or better yet, give a nomination - I'd be hugely appreciative. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EIVFGDYBQ4EU
> 
> ...
> 
> And while I'm getting all of my self-promotion out of my system, just in case anyone's interested, my existing novels (which I've not really done anything with in quite some time) can be found here: https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Blood-Cavaliers-vampire-romance-ebook/dp/B009SQ1LPK


I noticed that your KindleScout page doesn't have 'other books by this author' down the bottom.

Is that the new normal these days? Does anyone know if it's completely gone?


----------



## jaxonreed

Kristilane said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Kristi. I literally just wrote my first book. I have never written before and I don't expect my book to be picked. I have been reading up on Kindle and the process which honestly, seemed fairly simple at the end of my Nano experience. I, with the help of a friend, edited the book and I did all the cover art. I don't want to put money into something when honestly, I don't know if it is any good. I would love honest feedback and experience in the processes which accompanies all of this. I have had the ideas for this book for over twenty years, just never the time or ambition to write it. I don't think I will pick up writing as a full-time job but as a hobby. I have loved the experiences I have gotten from all of this. In the same, you can't help but hope for the best. I am now going to spend time reading over this long, long message board. Thank you so much.


Welcome aboard! kboards is really an excellent resource.


----------



## jaxonreed

georgiana89 said:


> Hi there, sorry to make my first post a request for a nomination, but somehow (despite having three self-published books) I've only just discovered the wonders of this website. I'm hoping to make more use of it now I'm here, but right now, all I can think about is my Kindle Scout campaign.
> 
> If anyone is willing to take a look - or better yet, give a nomination - I'd be hugely appreciative. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EIVFGDYBQ4EU
> 
> It's called My Love is Vengeance and is a dark YA Fantasy.
> 
> Torn between forbidden love or brutal revenge...
> 
> Once, Tara dreamed of being the power behind the throne. Now, she plots revenge on the charismatic young duke who killed her twin brother, while trying not to fall for his charms or give in to her dark side by destroying his innocent family. MY LOVE IS VENGEANCE combines the political scheming of RED QUEEN with the deadly romance of THE GRISHA and the dark, anti-heroine protagonist of THE YOUNG ELITES.
> 
> And while I'm getting all of my self-promotion out of my system, just in case anyone's interested, my existing novels (which I've not really done anything with in quite some time) can be found here: https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Blood-Cavaliers-vampire-romance-ebook/dp/B009SQ1LPK


Welcome aboard!


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> Here is a link to my stats dashboard in Excel. Perhaps someone else will find it useful to analyse their own campaigns.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ab5e1lqv89i8rs/Kindle%20Scout%20Stats%2015%20days.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> (If this is the case, a nomination would be an appropriate "thank you" )


Oooh! Adapting it for mine. Nice.

Oh, and yes, I nominated you - just went to my saved list and you were next in line, so synchronistic.


----------



## sceptique

Great, thanks!

Synchronicity is my second name.  

Save reciprocated.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and the mercury is playing can't-find-me games at the bottom of the thermometer. Earlier this week Florida had its first snowfall in 28 years. The frost is having a performance art exhibition upon the window of my office.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
4 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
5 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
7 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
7 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
11 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
12 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
14 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
18 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
20 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
20 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
20 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
21 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
25 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
26 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
26 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
27 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
27 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## georgiana89

MelanieCellier said:


> I noticed that your KindleScout page doesn't have 'other books by this author' down the bottom.
> 
> Is that the new normal these days? Does anyone know if it's completely gone?


Oh, good spot. There was a section on the sign up form for that, and I tried to link to my author's page, but maybe something went wrong. So not a change of policy - either a mistake or my incompetence! I've sent a quick email to Amazon about it - hopefully they can sort it and won't hold that against me when it comes to judging the book...

Your covers in your sig are absolutely gorgeous by the way.


----------



## KarenMBryson

My campaign ended yesterday. For anyone who may be interested, here are my final stats:

9399 page views
709/720 (Hot & Trending) I was Hot & Trending all day/everyday except for the first day. 
Campaign traffic was 35% External and 65% Internal

I felt like I did everything I could do to promote my campaign. Now I just have to wait for Amazon to make their decision. 
Thanks to everyone who nominated me. And big thanks to everyone on this board who shared their words of wisdom about their previous campaign experiences. It was extremely helpful!


----------



## sceptique

Well done!

A perfect campaign, IMO.
I’m sure we’ll hear the good news soon.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Well done!
> 
> A perfect campaign, IMO.
> I'm sure we'll hear the good news soon.


Thank you so much! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed.


With the stats like this, nothing to worry about. 

You gave me a nice stretch target to aspire to.
I think I will close this week with 7.5K views.
Gonna see if I can make it 10K, just for the sport!


----------



## kalencap

georgiana89 said:


> Oh, good spot. There was a section on the sign up form for that, and I tried to link to my author's page, but maybe something went wrong. So not a change of policy - either a mistake or my incompetence! I've sent a quick email to Amazon about it - hopefully they can sort it and won't hold that against me when it comes to judging the book...
> 
> Your covers in your sig are absolutely gorgeous by the way.


Same thing happened with mine. (I only have one prior amazon publication, so I thought it might be that.) Maybe they did away with it during the new year?


----------



## kalencap

KarenMBryson said:


> My campaign ended yesterday. For anyone who may be interested, here are my final stats:
> 
> 9399 page views
> 709/720 (Hot & Trending) I was Hot & Trending all day/everyday except for the first day.
> Campaign traffic was 35% External and 65% Internal
> 
> I felt like I did everything I could do to promote my campaign. Now I just have to wait for Amazon to make their decision.
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. And big thanks to everyone on this board who shared their words of wisdom about their previous campaign experiences. It was extremely helpful!


Those are great stats. A well-run campaign.


----------



## KarenMBryson

kalencap said:


> Those are great stats. A well-run campaign.


Thank you! I'm going through all kinds of emotions waiting to hear the results from Amazon.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Gonna see if I can make it 10K, just for the sport!


I think you can do it. I'll be cheering for you!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

kalencap said:


> Same thing happened with mine. (I only have one prior amazon publication, so I thought it might be that.) Maybe they did away with it during the new year?





georgiana89 said:


> Oh, good spot. There was a section on the sign up form for that, and I tried to link to my author's page, but maybe something went wrong. So not a change of policy - either a mistake or my incompetence! I've sent a quick email to Amazon about it - hopefully they can sort it and won't hold that against me when it comes to judging the book...
> 
> Your covers in your sig are absolutely gorgeous by the way.


Hopefully not! Hopefully they'll get it sorted once they get your email.

And thanks, re the covers


----------



## Steve Vernon

R.E.Moore said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm new here, although I've been lurking for a few days. Let me start by saying how much I appreciate what you guys are doing here. I've found answers to almost all of my questions in your previous posts. Also, reading through this thread is a good way to spend the time while waiting for my campaign to end. The campaign is running now, but I'm trying not to stress too much about it.
> 
> I wanted to ask some of you more experienced folks something I didn't see answered before (I could have missed it), and it's about paperback rights. If a book gets selected for publication by Kindle Scout, what are the author's options regarding paper sales, outside of self-publishing platforms like CreateSpace? Is there a point in pursuing traditional routes if ebook rights are tied-up with Kindle Press? Would agents/publishers be impressed by this or scared away? I know I'm running ahead of the bus here, but it would still be nice to know.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rupert


Hey, Rupert.

Kindle Scout doesn't ask for paperback rights, so you can readily publish your book through Createspace, Kindle Paperback, Ingram Spark and the like - just so long as your paperback comes out AFTER the Kindle Scout e-book does.

As to peddling the paperback/hardcover rights to an agent to market to a publisher, I think that would be a long shot.

PERHAPS, if you had a large back catalogue and were regularly hitting the bestseller list and so on, you MIGHT be able to get an agent worked up enough to take you on. Or, in other words, if you are really Stephen King attempting to infiltrate the elite ranks of kboards....you probably could swing a deal...but I would not count on it.

You would be further ahead (in my opinion) to write the very best that you can write and then enter it in Kindle Scout and while you are waiting to find out if you are selected or not, get to work on your very next book.

That's my two bit take on your situation. Hope that helps some. Everybody has got an opinion and I just gave you mine.

Good luck whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Missy Wilkinson said:


> That's awesome! Book neighbors! Just nominated you. I love the language in your first paragraph especially--that veil metaphor!


Thank you very much Missy! I will nominate yours when you get closer to the end (my slots are always full with books from this thread!)


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

KarenMBryson said:


> My campaign ended yesterday. For anyone who may be interested, here are my final stats:
> 
> 9399 page views
> 709/720 (Hot & Trending) I was Hot & Trending all day/everyday except for the first day.
> Campaign traffic was 35% External and 65% Internal
> 
> I felt like I did everything I could do to promote my campaign. Now I just have to wait for Amazon to make their decision.
> Thanks to everyone who nominated me. And big thanks to everyone on this board who shared their words of wisdom about their previous campaign experiences. It was extremely helpful!


Fantastic campaign, good luck Karen!


----------



## KarenMBryson

A.G.B said:


> Fantastic campaign, good luck Karen!


Thank you! I keep checking my email obsessively.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and the mercury is playing can't-find-me games at the bottom of the thermometer. Earlier this week Florida had its first snowfall in 28 years. The frost is having a performance art exhibition upon the window of my office.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> 
> This has been truly a long 25 days. Five days left to go on my campaign. Good luck to all.
> 4 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
> 5 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
> 7 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> 7 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> 11 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
> 12 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 14 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 18 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 20 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 20 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 20 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 21 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 25 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 26 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 27 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 27 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## sceptique

R.E.Moore said:


> Speaking of which, if anyone would like to take a gander at my creation, here it is: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/EQGPRE7CNI44.
> 
> Thanks again.


Noticed it on the first day and already saved it. Great cover!

Just wondering, you classified it in "World literature - Russian" category. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## sceptique

R.E.Moore said:


> Thank you!
> I have yours saved as well (how could I ignore a book inspired by "iron curtain" science fiction?). And yes, I have a good reason for selecting the Russian category. My novel has several intertwined narratives, one of which, perhaps the central one, is set in Russia and explores life in that part of the world in general.


OK, now I've read the excerpt, I think I'll buy it no matter what's the outcome of this contest.
(Unless, of course, it wins and I get it for free.  )

You've got me hooked. Your style has the flair of the mighty A.+B. with a dash of Vasily Aksenov's cheekiness.


----------



## RDCULP18

I was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to promote a Kindle Scout Campaign. I submitted mine ten days ago and it started off with 300 views, then it slowly dropped down to four views as of yesterday. I don't have many followers on social media and only have a handful of friends and family members (who have already checked it out). So, I could really use some advice on how to promote my book for free. Here's the link, if you have any ideas: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DM8E9JSHPS3S

Also, has anyone ever received any of Kindle Scout's editorial feedback that they've been promoting? If so, did it help with revisions or future work?


----------



## Heittwriter

RDCULP18 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to promote a Kindle Scout Campaign. I submitted mine ten days ago and it started off with 300 views, then it slowly dropped down to four views as of yesterday. I don't have many followers on social media and only have a handful of friends and family members (who have already checked it out). So, I could really use some advice on how to promote my book for free. Here's the link, if you have any ideas: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DM8E9JSHPS3S
> 
> Also, has anyone ever received any of Kindle Scout's editorial feedback that they've been promoting? If so, did it help with revisions or future work?


RDCULP18,

My campaign ended 10 days ago, and my work is still in review, so I can't speak to the editorial bit. I can tell you that they only provide editorial feedback to shortlisted manuscripts. Another author recently mentioned how he wasn't given feedback due to a lack of nominations, so I imagine your book at least needs to pique their interest (and that of multiple readers') before it's warranted a read.

My gut tells me we'll more than likely see swift selection of Karen's work (_Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter_), especially given the fact Carrie's _Soul Catchers_ was selected with over 3,000 views less than Karen's campaign. Given as much, I would be very surprised if we didn't see Karen's work selected this evening or sometime tomorrow morning (early into the week at the latest).

If this holds true, we can more than likely surmise that those campaigns with a strong work meeting Kindle Scout's criteria, along with a vast number of page views and nominations, will be selected more readily. My assumption then would be those campaigns that didn't experience as much traffic, though still meet all of the criteria, are more than likely shortlisted, and would then be read enough to provide feedback.

I'm hoping that _Lost in Atlantis_ at least falls in that latter category, given the fact that some campaigns that ended both before and after my own have already been declined publication.


----------



## Heittwriter

I forgot to mention, also, that both Carrie and Karen have multiple previously published efforts, along with a large amount of followers. That has to count for something, too!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RDCULP18 said:


> Also, has anyone ever received any of Kindle Scout's editorial feedback that they've been promoting? If so, did it help with revisions or future work?


Yes, I found the feedback very helpful. In one case, it resolved an issued I'd been conflicted about, and it enabled me to improve the book in some other ways as well.

As for future work, perhaps. If nothing else, I have a better ideas of the editor's preferences.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Heittwriter said:


> RDCULP18,
> 
> My gut tells me we'll more than likely see swift selection of Karen's work (_Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter_), especially given the fact Carrie's _Soul Catchers_ was selected with over 3,000 views less than Karen's campaign. Given as much, I would be very surprised if we didn't see Karen's work selected this evening or sometime tomorrow morning (early into the week at the latest).


Thank you for your kind words. I just hope I don't have a nervous breakdown before then!


----------



## Arches

RDCULP18 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to promote a Kindle Scout Campaign. I submitted mine ten days ago and it started off with 300 views, then it slowly dropped down to four views as of yesterday. I don't have many followers on social media and only have a handful of friends and family members (who have already checked it out). So, I could really use some advice on how to promote my book for free. Here's the link, if you have any ideas: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DM8E9JSHPS3S


Free promotion is tough, particularly if you don't have a large social media presence. Low cost Scout promotion is available. Check out Readper, Author Shout and Melrocket's Fiverr deal. Lincoln Cole is also a frequent poster here, and he had promotion options available through his website. He also has a wealth of information about Scout promotion alternatives. https://www.lincolncole.net/author-services/
Best of luck.


----------



## Heittwriter

Arches,

Good to see you're back!

I was going to reference your campaign in my above post. Didn't _Forged By Fire_ have close to 9K views? Or am I thinking of a different campaign?


----------



## RDCULP18

Arches said:


> Free promotion is tough, particularly if you don't have a large social media presence. Low cost Scout promotion is available. Check out Readper, Author Shout and Melrocket's Fiverr deal. Lincoln Cole is also a frequent poster here, and he had promotion options available through his website. He also has a wealth of information about Scout promotion alternatives. https://www.lincolncole.net/author-services/
> Best of luck.


Thanks for all the info. Can't wait to get started checking them out.


----------



## RDCULP18

Heittwriter said:


> RDCULP18,
> 
> My campaign ended 10 days ago, and my work is still in review, so I can't speak to the editorial bit. I can tell you that they only provide editorial feedback to shortlisted manuscripts. Another author recently mentioned how he wasn't given feedback due to a lack of nominations, so I imagine your book at least needs to pique their interest (and that of multiple readers') before it's warranted a read.
> 
> My gut tells me we'll more than likely see swift selection of Karen's work (_Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter_), especially given the fact Carrie's _Soul Catchers_ was selected with over 3,000 views less than Karen's campaign. Given as much, I would be very surprised if we didn't see Karen's work selected this evening or sometime tomorrow morning (early into the week at the latest).
> 
> If this holds true, we can more than likely surmise that those campaigns with a strong work meeting Kindle Scout's criteria, along with a vast number of page views and nominations, will be selected more readily. My assumption then would be those campaigns that didn't experience as much traffic, though still meet all of the criteria, are more than likely shortlisted, and would then be read enough to provide feedback.
> 
> I'm hoping that _Lost in Atlantis_ at least falls in that latter category, given the fact that some campaigns that ended both before and after my own have already been declined publication.


I thought that was probably the case. I hope that my book does as well as those you mentioned above. I could use the feedback. Since this is the first novel I've written, I doubt it goes over that well, but maybe I can get lucky. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Arches

Heittwriter said:


> Arches,
> 
> Good to see you're back!
> 
> I was going to reference your campaign in my above post. Didn't _Forged By Fire_ have close to 9K views? Or am I thinking of a different campaign?


Forged by Fire got about seven thousand page views and hundreds of H&T hours, which I appreciated. Scout is a terrific way to gain exposure for a new story.


----------



## jaxonreed

R.E.Moore said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm new here, although I've been lurking for a few days. Let me start by saying how much I appreciate what you guys are doing here. I've found answers to almost all of my questions in your previous posts. Also, reading through this thread is a good way to spend the time while waiting for my campaign to end. The campaign is running now, but I'm trying not to stress too much about it.
> 
> I wanted to ask some of you more experienced folks something I didn't see answered before (I could have missed it), and it's about paperback rights. If a book gets selected for publication by Kindle Scout, what are the author's options regarding paper sales, outside of self-publishing platforms like CreateSpace? Is there a point in pursuing traditional routes if ebook rights are tied-up with Kindle Press? Would agents/publishers be impressed by this or scared away? I know I'm running ahead of the bus here, but it would still be nice to know.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rupert


People who have received Scout contracts have discussed this in the past. The general consensus seems to be, publishers are not interested in just paper rights these days. They want electronic rights as well. So, it's pointless to try and pitch just the paper option to a tradpub after your book has been selected by Scout.

What some people have done with successful Scout titles is, they've approached agents and said, "Look at how successful I've been with Amazon's digital imprint." I can think of one or two Scout authors who have managed to find agents that way. Then, their future work goes through the agent and a tradpub.

Honestly, though, in my opinion going the tradpub route is a long row to hoe. You're looking at difficulties in finding an agent, then a 2-3 year wait for the book to come out, then a 6 month window in which it needs to do really well or be consigned to the overrun pile. But, some people really want to go that route. Kindle Scout has opened the door for it in the past.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I've been on this thread a long time (not quite since the beginning, but long enough that when I first started, I was able to skim through everything and catch up--increasingly difficult with over 900 pages!) I just wanted to speak up to caution those who are currently in Scout or waiting on results--I know it's been said many times before, but H&T and page reads do not ensure selection. We've seen some really effective campaigns from professional authors with existing followings not get selected. Despite many thousands of page views and almost/constant H&T. 

I don't work for Kindle Scout, so I can't tell you what makes the difference between a selection, or not. I just wanted to temper expectations--those of us who've been around on this thread for a long time have all seen campaigns that we (or a large number of others) thought were sure things not get selected. On a more encouraging note, we've also seen rejected campaigns go on to life-changing success. (I, for one, am glad my first book wasn't selected. Which is not to say I don't see the value in Scout, in fact I'm planning to try again with a future book.)

I also want to encourage newcomers to at least go back and read the last 10 (or 20 or 50) pages. Sure there's a lot of irrelevant day-to-day chatter, but there's also a lot of gems of information in there and a lot basic questions answered.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Monday and I have to go to work today.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
3 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
4 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
6 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
6 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
10 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
11 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
13 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
17 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
19 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
19 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
19 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
20 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
24 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
24 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
25 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
25 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
26 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
26 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Top three nominated as usual.

I can't believe I'm halfway up the list now!


----------



## ReaderPaul

Hi folks,

Here is my Kindle Scout entry. It's been up a couple of days. But it's a good one. Took a lot of man hours and if I must so, it's a great adventure tale.

Click the link and nominate my new book. Secret of The Lost Key. Upon publication, receive a free copy. Thank you! It Click the link and nominate my new book. Secret of The Lost Key. Upon publication, receive a free copy. Thank you! 
[URL=https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1AWLD19K1CLQY]https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1AWLD19K1CLQY [/URL]

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1AWLD19K1CLQY


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Steve Vernon is the keeper of the KindleScout List.


----------



## kalencap

As the campaign for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" has entered its 4th day, no longer is it among the "Recently added" category. Stats obsessed, believe it is doing decently so far. First 72 hours, 29 of those were in H&T, just over 40% of the time. Had 2240 page views in the first three days (749, 784, & 707 respectively). My traffic from kindle scout cumulative is 87%, high, but expect that to drop after dropping from the "recently added" category. Campaign is - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM

My question is about a simultaneous facebook ad campaign. After dropping a first one that wasn't doing well, use power editor for a 2nd and it seems to be performing better. Priced it at CPC and click-through rate is tiny, which is okay since also interested in general awareness and reach for the first fb ad. Just before midnight, 36 clicks at $57.55 (which per is high, but doing better than first try). That offered a reach though of over 15,700 individuals and my naive goal was getting to the 5-figure 10,000 people mark. I opted out of the AI listings as those looked like mistake clicks waiting to happen, so just on mobile and desktop ads. By the way, anyone know what l.facebook source refers to in our kindle scout statistics sources?

So, interested in another fb ad set later on after the 16th or so. Anyone have experience with CPM ads, paying for reach on facebook and knowing what to expect there? Might try that out, but would like to know if anyone has experience using those for kindle scout campaign.


----------



## Heittwriter

Looks like _Clockwork Soldiers_ was selected overnight!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Heittwriter said:


> Looks like _Clockwork Soldiers_ was selected overnight!


super cool, congrats to the new winner!

Good luck everyone with your ongoing campaigns!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

lincolnjcole said:


> super cool, congrats to the new winner!
> 
> Good luck everyone with your ongoing campaigns!


I wish they were so quick in letting all of us know of their decision. Yes, congratulations to Jim Heskett for winning a contract for Clockwork Soldiers. My campaign has four days to go. Four long, long days. Here is my link if anyone is interested in taking a look https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M2X5SDVBHZEW


----------



## georgiana89

There was a bit of discussion yesterday about how my previously self-pubbed books weren't showing on my KS campaign page, and at least one other person mentioned they'd had the same problem. I emailed, and I've just received this response:

_Currently there is an issue displaying the backlist feature for Kindle Scout titles, I'm sorry for any inconvenience this caused. Our technical team is aware of this problem and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem._

So if anyone else was worrying or wondering about this, hopefully it'll be resolved soon.

In other news, My Love is Vengeance has hit the hot and trending list. Thanks everyone for your help so far - particularly anyone who visited the page or nominated my book, but also those who've shared advice. Scouring this thread has been invaluable for finding promotion services as well as some tips and tricks.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

georgiana89 said:


> There was a bit of discussion yesterday about how my previously self-pubbed books weren't showing on my KS campaign page, and at least one other person mentioned they'd had the same problem. I emailed, and I've just received this response:
> 
> _Currently there is an issue displaying the backlist feature for Kindle Scout titles, I'm sorry for any inconvenience this caused. Our technical team is aware of this problem and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem._
> 
> So if anyone else was worrying or wondering about this, hopefully it'll be resolved soon.
> 
> In other news, My Love is Vengeance has hit the hot and trending list. Thanks everyone for your help so far - particularly anyone who visited the page or nominated my book, but also those who've shared advice. Scouring this thread has been invaluable for finding promotion services as well as some tips and tricks.


My campaign has been going on for 26 days. I emailed them about the backlist not showing up the night I added my book. I received the exact same email. Four days to go and it has not been fixed.


----------



## Kay7979

MelanieCellier said:


> I've been on this thread a long time (not quite since the beginning, but long enough that when I first started, I was able to skim through everything and catch up--increasingly difficult with over 900 pages!) I just wanted to speak up to caution those who are currently in Scout or waiting on results--I know it's been said many times before, but H&T and page reads do not ensure selection. We've seen some really effective campaigns from professional authors with existing followings not get selected. Despite many thousands of page views and almost/constant H&T.
> 
> I don't work for Kindle Scout, so I can't tell you what makes the difference between a selection, or not. I just wanted to temper expectations--those of us who've been around on this thread for a long time have all seen campaigns that we (or a large number of others) thought were sure things not get selected. On a more encouraging note, we've also seen rejected campaigns go on to life-changing success. (I, for one, am glad my first book wasn't selected. Which is not to say I don't see the value in Scout, in fact I'm planning to try again with a future book.)
> 
> I also want to encourage newcomers to at least go back and read the last 10 (or 20 or 50) pages. Sure there's a lot of irrelevant day-to-day chatter, but there's also a lot of gems of information in there and a lot basic questions answered.


That's all very good advice. It's also good to note that authors of Kindle Scout winning books are not guaranteed life-changing success. I think some people assume that it's going to revolutionize their writing careers, but many time authors do no better than if they self-published. Scout encourages participants to market themselves because no matter what the outcome, self-promotion is a fact of life.

I'm planning to submit another book in a few weeks, but after studying sales ranks for books that were and were not accepted, I won't be crushed if they pass. The campaign is a great way to put our books in front of potential new readers. That's the main benefit.


----------



## georgiana89

Brigitta Moon said:


> My campaign has been going on for 26 days. I emailed them about the backlist not showing up the night I added my book. I received the exact same email. Four days to go and it has not been fixed.


Ah, fair enough, that's less reassuring! Oh well, I'm not really actively promoting the old books at the moment, it just seemed silly not to take advantage of free, parallel promotion. Hope your campaign is going well at least.


----------



## srobards

Heittwriter said:


> Looks like _Clockwork Soldiers_ was selected overnight!


Will be interesting if they select books that ended between the last two selections.


----------



## sceptique

How come there is a new book out there that has 30 days left?
Normally new books are added after midnight EST and the days left countdown starts with 29.


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> How come there is a new book out there that has 30 days left?
> Normally new books are added after midnight EST and the days left countdown starts with 29.


Perhaps it was entered in a different manner. Someone may have added it from elsewhere among the usual kscout team. OR, more likely, they were told today was their start date a couple of days ago, someone didn't load them correctly, they'd already spent time, etc. on today's promotion, and someone added them back in today late, and gave them the extra day since they didn't start out with everyone else.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

sceptique said:


> How come there is a new book out there that has 30 days left?
> Normally new books are added after midnight EST and the days left countdown starts with 29.


That's interesting because it wasn't there this morning when I checked.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

ronesa_aveela said:


> That's interesting because it wasn't there this morning when I checked.


Yes, interesting. This book is from a series. The previous book was published by Kindle press. I'm guessing this book has probably already been accepted and everything else is a formality. Just a guess. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Kay7979

Brigitta Moon said:


> Yes, interesting. This book is from a series. The previous book was published by Kindle press. I'm guessing this book has probably already been accepted and everything else is a formality. Just a guess. We will have to wait and see.


Doubtful. As I recall, her first book was accepted, but the second was not.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Books one and two are both published by Kindle Press.


----------



## Kay7979

Brigitta Moon said:


> Books one and two are both published by Kindle Press.


I had the right author in mind but the wrong series. The book I was thinking of was Mathew Templeton and the Enchanted Journal.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you! I keep checking my email obsessively.


Congratulations Karen  on getting a contract.


----------



## sceptique

Brigitta Moon said:


> Congratulations Karen  on getting a contract.


You did it, Karen!
Very happy for you.


----------



## sceptique

Brigitta Moon said:


> Yes, interesting. This book is from a series. The previous book was published by Kindle press. I'm guessing this book has probably already been accepted and everything else is a formality. Just a guess. We will have to wait and see.


This thought crossed my mind.


----------



## srobards

Ah, Karen's didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Has everyone else already had their email about Karen's book being selected? (Congrats, Karen, by the way!) I haven't got one yet. Is there a general delay now between the author being informed/the banner on the site and the announcement email being sent out?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Tuesday morning.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
2 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
3 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
5 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
5 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
9 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
10 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
12 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
16 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
18 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
18 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
18 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
19 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
23 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
23 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
24 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
24 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
25 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
25 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ReaderPaul

Thanks Steve for including me in the list.

Have to say, some of the stats people are quoting are phenomenal. Kalen Capp in particular. No wonder you are on the hot list. 

I definitely am no where near those numbers of people viewing per day but I have a few. I was sceptical whether pumping money into Facebook ads was a good idea, seeing as it might just get clicks for the page and no nominations. Hard to know.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Brigitta Moon said:


> Congratulations Karen  on getting a contract.


Ditto. Congratulations! Well done.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

MelanieCellier said:


> Has everyone else already had their email about Karen's book being selected? (Congrats, Karen, by the way!) I haven't got one yet. Is there a general delay now between the author being informed/the banner on the site and the announcement email being sent out?


No email yet. Her book is on my Past Nominations dash as Selected. I'm very excited for her.


----------



## Decon

Brigitta Moon said:


> No email yet. Her book is on my Past Nominations dash as Selected. I'm very excited for her.


I haven't had my email yet, just a notification on KS under the cover.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much! 
I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover. 
For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


----------



## kalencap

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much!
> I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover.
> For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
> I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


Yay! Congratulations. That is such an accomplishment.


----------



## Kay7979

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much!
> I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover.
> For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
> I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


Congratulations! It's good to know they don't necessarily reject a book based on the cover. After all, the cover is easy to change.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Yes, I'm noticing that lately the books that make it have been accepted quickly instead of the ten to fifteen-day wait.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much!
> I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover.
> For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
> I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


Congrats again! Does that mean they already had your replacement cover ready? That was very prompt, if so!

And I'm glad they seem to have delayed the email out. I always thought it was politer to communicate with the author before emailing everyone they ever knew  Although it's possible it's just because of all the strange glitches going on over at Scout lately (people being rejected before their campaign ends, pages not updating for days although the author has been informed of the decision, etc)


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Congrats, Karen! That's a wonderful accomplishment and very encouraging to hear.

Update on my campaign: After a strong start, ACTS OF GOD AND OTHER DAMAGE (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7 fell off the Hot & Trending list yesterday. This is disheartening, as I had booked several promos to run the past two days.

*Sunday, Jan 7: Bookkitty
Monday, Jan 8: Scout Boost, Marvelous Maven*

It looks like they maybe got me views (since my views were up) but not nominations?

Tomorrow I'm going to Mexico for six days to watch my sister get married. I'll be away from my computer so I won't be able to stalk the Kindle Scout campaign page, which is a good thing. Right now I'm alternating between thinking "you don't have to be Hot & Trending the _whole_ time to win" and "I'LL NEVER GET A CONTRACT, WAHHH."

I'm also treating these six days in Mexico like a mini writing retreat. I'll be editing my next manuscript for several hours each morning. And should ACTS OF GOD not get selected for the contract, I'll be ready to do another Kindle Scout campaign with the next manuscript by then.

In that case, this campaign will serve as good research for the next one.


----------



## Heittwriter

Congratulations, Karen!


----------



## RDCULP18

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much!
> I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover.
> For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
> I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


Congratulations, Karen! I can't wait to read all of Jericho Jaxon. From the part I read on Kindle Scout, it sure seemed like a great story.


----------



## lincolnjcole

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much!
> I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover.
> For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
> I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


Congratulations and good luck with the launch!


----------



## KarenMBryson

MelanieCellier said:


> Congrats again! Does that mean they already had your replacement cover ready? That was very prompt, if so!


Thank you! We're working on a replacement cover based on the editorial suggestions. Hopefully it will be ready this weekend. I'm devoting the weekend to doing some rewrites and additional polishing as well.


----------



## Heittwriter

Nominated the following three works:

*Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon*

Still in the Waiting Room.


----------



## Arches

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much!
> I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover.
> For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
> I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


Nice job, Karen. I'm looking forward to reading the book. The cover didn't strike me as sci fi, but I loved the way the woman stared at me like I was prey.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Heittwriter said:


> Still in the Waiting Room.


Me, too. I ended the day after you did. I keep checking.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Arches said:


> Nice job, Karen. I'm looking forward to reading the book. The cover didn't strike me as sci fi, but I loved the way the woman stared at me like I was prey.


Thank you! I think the cover is eye-catching and intriguing. One of the major issues the editor had was that the cover was not representative of the genre.


----------



## sceptique

Heittwriter said:


> Nominated the following three works:
> 
> *Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
> Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon*


Ditto.
Good luck!


----------



## knpham

Heittwriter said:


> Nominated the following three works:
> 
> *Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
> Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon*
> 
> Still in the Waiting Room.


Thanks for the nomination!!


----------



## RDCULP18

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Tuesday morning.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
> 2 days left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
> 3 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
> 5 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> 5 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> 9 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
> 10 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 12 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 16 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 18 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 18 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 18 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 19 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 23 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 23 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 24 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 24 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 25 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 25 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


I just nominated Joan The Made and The Last Generation. Particularly excited to read both of these if/when they're published. Good luck to both Kristen and Lee on their respective books.


----------



## RDCULP18

Knight School has reached 1.2k views after a week at 1.1k views. And from what I can tell, I might have at least gotten two new nominations. Thanks to everyone who has looked at the page and for those haven't here's the link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DM8E9JSHPS3S


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you! We're working on a replacement cover based on the editorial suggestions. Hopefully it will be ready this weekend. I'm devoting the weekend to doing some rewrites and additional polishing as well.


Ah, I see. They were asking you to redo the cover yourself. No pressure, hey, haha. I'll look forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Thanks everyone for the nominations. It seems the closer I get to the end of the campaign, the longer the days and nights get. I'm headed over to fill in my three slots, my nightly ritual.


----------



## kalencap

Update on the completed facebook ad set. Average cost per click CPC went down to $1.09 which means it is way cheaper to run CPC during the weekdays, of course. Still wondering if anyone here had any luck with cost per thousand reached or CPM campaign instead? Reached over 20,000 individuals on facebook this way, and wondering about trying another round later in the month the other way.


----------



## sceptique

You can run FB ads in short boosts over certain hours or restrict to a particular target group.

Overall, this is a hit and miss process.


----------



## georgiana89

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your congratulations! I appreciate your support so much!
> I received my editorial feedback yesterday at around noon and then I got my "official" acceptance email at about 8pm last night. Now the fun begins! Implementing the editorial suggestions and creating a new cover.
> For those of you who may be interested, the editorial feedback they provided is quite detailed and extensive. It includes developmental editing, line editing and copy editing suggestions. (The new cover suggestion was "highly recommended.")
> I wanted to once again say how much I value this group and the wealth of knowledge that you are all so generous to share. It helped me tremendously!


Congrats. And it's super interesting to hear about what happens if you're picked.


----------



## ReaderPaul

Impressive stuff everybody. Looking forward to hopefully reading the remainder of some of the works that I have been nominating.

Does everyone always proceed to Amazon Kdp, once they get rejected?


----------



## sceptique

ReaderPaul said:


> Impressive stuff everybody. Looking forward to hopefully reading the remainder of some of the works that I have been nominating.
> 
> Does everyone always proceed to Amazon Kdp, once they get rejected?


It seems a logical next step, just to keep the momentum created by the campaign and make use of the option to advertise the book launch instantly to those who nominated it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Wednesday. I had to get out of the house quickly this morning, so allow me to get on with the show now.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
1 day left  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
2 days left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
4 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
4 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
8 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
9 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
11 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
15 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
17 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
17 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
17 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
18 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
22 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
22 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
23 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
23 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
24 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
24 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

sceptique said:


> It seems a logical next step, just to keep the momentum created by the campaign and make use of the option to advertise the book launch instantly to those who nominated it.


I'll second that!

The first time I had a book rejected from KS, I put it up almost immediately and had the best launch I'd ever had--KS momentum!

The second time (just recently) I was rejected I waited, partly because I didn't want to launch in December. That's usually not a great time for ebook sales. I launched on December 27, figuring January, normally a good month, would be a better bet than a month earlier. The result? So far the recent book, which I think is at least as good, is selling much more slowly. Promos are netting 33% of the previous book's sales, sometimes even less. Before, I ranked in the 2000-5000 range. This time I'm struggling to hit 40,000. I should also mention that this time I had higher HT stats and 2.5 times as many pages views. There could be some other factor I'm missing, but right now it looks as if waiting a month killed my momentum.

So if there is any question in anyone's mind about whether to wait or not, the short answer is don't. You have been warned...


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Just received notification that "The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village" was not selected. Onward and Upward. I don't know if I'll receive any feedback or not. Off to finish up some final changes. Thanks for the support and nominations here. It was an enlightening experience, and one I don't regret.


----------



## Debralynn

I have just eight days left in my ad campaign as of tonight. The nominations have gone down,up, down. I feel like a yo-yo. I spent $33 on a one day promotion from Amazon, spent $20 to post on Pintrist, and money for boosting my post about the book on FB. I've tried to increase my visibility by participating in writers groups on FB. If you would be kind enough to check out my novel, Aaron and Me, on Kindle Scout, I'd be so grateful. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26C8SC20RWDP


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Bill Hiatt said:



> I'll second that!
> 
> The first time I had a book rejected from KS, I put it up almost immediately and had the best launch I'd ever had--KS momentum!
> 
> The second time (just recently) I was rejected I waited, partly because I didn't want to launch in December. That's usually not a great time for ebook sales. I launched on December 27, figuring January, normally a good month, would be a better bet than a month earlier. The result? So far the recent book, which I think is at least as good, is selling much more slowly. Promos are netting 33% of the previous book's sales, sometimes even less. Before, I ranked in the 2000-5000 range. This time I'm struggling to hit 40,000. I should also mention that this time I had higher HT stats and 2.5 times as many pages views. There could be some other factor I'm missing, but right now it looks as if waiting a month killed my momentum.
> 
> So if there is any question in anyone's mind about whether to wait or not, the short answer is don't. You have been warned...


Great advice. I was considering waiting if my book isn't selected just to take a breather. Now, I think I will listen to your warning.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

ReaderPaul said:


> Impressive stuff everybody. Looking forward to hopefully reading the remainder of some of the works that I have been nominating.
> 
> Does everyone always proceed to Amazon Kdp, once they get rejected?


Now that I've received my rejection, I plan to get the ebook out quickly. I want to look the book over first before hitting that Submit button.


----------



## sceptique

Just got the news that my brother's EU visa was approved - he's flying here next Tue for some quality "brother-sister" time and is eager to get that KDP paperback version of "The Commander's Daughter" out. Just something to take his mind off chemo and stuff... Challenging times.

My KS entry standing at 8.6K views at of this morning, I'm still keeping fingers crossed for the eBook contract. 
If not - well, I've learned a lot in these four weeks. It was a steep learning curve from knowing nothing about Kindle Scout to running an online campaign and settling into a new full-time job. What a start of the year!

Good luck to those who roll off today - both are very strong Sci-Fi books and I'm honored to be competing against them for this week's nominations.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ronesa_aveela said:


> Now that I've received my rejection, I plan to get the ebook out quickly. I want to look the book over first before hitting that Submit button.


I'm looking forward to reading it. I have the feeling it will do very well.

Looking the book over again is always a good idea.


----------



## Debralynn

Excuse me everyone. What is an ASIN #, and does it apply for Kindle Scout? If so, where do I find it?


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon

Already had Joan the Made by Kristen Pham in my third slot.

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm looking forward to reading it. I have the feeling it will do very well.
> 
> Looking the book over again is always a good idea.


Thank you. 
I'm making plans to have it translated into Bulgarian since a bunch of people have requested that. So, in a way, it's good not to have been selected. Otherwise, I'd have to wait 3 months after publication.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Debralynn said:


> Excuse me everyone. What is an ASIN #, and does it apply for Kindle Scout? If so, where do I find it?


ASIN (Amazon Standard Identification Number), which is unique to the eBook, and is an identification 
You get this number after you've submitted your book to KDP. When you want to let people know you book is submitted (after a rejection), you use this number.


----------



## Debralynn

So do we have it before the book is published?


----------



## charitymomoa

Debralynn said:


> So do we have it before the book is published?


You find it on the product page for the book after it's published

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. How are you folks all doing?

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Joan the Made by Kristen Pham
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Last Generation by Lee Isserow
1 day left  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
3 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
3 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
7 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
8 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
10 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
14 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
16 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
16 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
16 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
17 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
21 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
21 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
22 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
22 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
23 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
23 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Heittwriter

ronesa_aveela said:


> Just received notification that "The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village" was not selected. Onward and Upward. I don't know if I'll receive any feedback or not. Off to finish up some final changes. Thanks for the support and nominations here. It was an enlightening experience, and one I don't regret.


I learned yesterday that _Lost in Atlantis_ didn't make the cut, too.

I'm not too bent out of shape, other than all of the people who nominated it now thinking it's not up to snuff because of Kindle Scout's rejection (for those people that don't know enough about how the system works). I would say that's probably one glaring negative to the whole experience, with the upside being them notifying people it's available (when available). However, I don't see those people biting unless it's a cheap pill to swallow at 99 cents.

I'm now thinking of listing it immediately using Draft 2 Digital. Does anyone have experience using them, and what are some cost-effective ways you promote?

P.S. Here are some takeaways I noticed from my Kindle Scout experience:

1. You need to have an existing fanbase.
2. You need to have a track record of success.
3. You need to use paid promotion. 
4. You need to have more than a few books under your belt.

These things hold true for the last five selections, anyway.


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> Just got the news that my brother's EU visa was approved - he's flying here next Tue for some quality "brother-sister" time and is eager to get that KDP paperback version of "The Commander's Daughter" out. Just something to take his mind off chemo and stuff... Challenging times.
> 
> My KS entry standing at 8.6K views at of this morning, I'm still keeping fingers crossed for the eBook contract.
> If not - well, I've learned a lot in these four weeks. It was a steep learning curve from knowing nothing about Kindle Scout to running an online campaign and settling into a new full-time job. What a start of the year!
> 
> Good luck to those who roll off today - both are very strong Sci-Fi books and I'm honored to be competing against them for this week's nominations.


That's a strong number of views. Hoping to get my views back up after they've dropped a bit since yesterday. Hoping yours is one of those emails that says it has been selected.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Heittwriter said:


> I learned yesterday that _Lost in Atlantis_ didn't make the cut, too.
> 
> I'm not too bent out of shape, other than all of the people who nominated it now thinking it's not up to snuff because of Kindle Scout's rejection (for those people that don't know enough about how the system works). I would say that's probably one glaring negative to the whole experience, with the upside being them notifying people it's available (when available). However, I don't see those people biting unless it's a cheap pill to swallow at 99 cents.
> 
> I'm now thinking of listing it immediately using Draft 2 Digital. Does anyone have experience using them, and what are some cost-effective ways you promote?
> 
> P.S. Here are some takeaways I noticed from my Kindle Scout experience:
> 
> 1. You need to have an existing fanbase.
> 2. You need to have a track record of success.
> 3. You need to use paid promotion.
> 4. You need to have more than a few books under your belt.
> 
> These things hold true for the last five selections, anyway.


From Scout first began, people fretted over whether a Scout rejection would make people less likely to buy a book. There's no evidence that's the case, though, so I wouldn't worry about it. Yes, you will get more nominators to bite at a lower new release price point, but I doubt any of them will think badly of the book just because it didn't make it.

I like D2D as an aggregator. Keep in mind that if you use it for Amazon you won't be able to use AMS ads, and for Kobo you won't be able to use its in-store promotions. The other vendors don't really have any instore options you miss through an aggregator. D2D is quick, efficient, and offers a lot of features.

I'm currently experimenting with four aggregators: D2D, Smashwords, PublishDrive, and Streetlib, in that order. I use D2D as my primary and use the others for those outlets that are unique to them. The only biggie not reached by D2D is Google Play, which can be accessed through either PublishDrive or Streetlib. Some people make a lot of sales on Google Play.

Many people also get good mileage out of Smashwords' own outlet (though I haven't). PD and SL mostly have unique European channels which may not do much good for a book in English, but if one uses them for something else, it's not like it costs extra to hit the other outlets. Streetlib's individual stores, which let people set up ebook stores on their websites, mean that any of those microvendors could choose to stock your book.


----------



## Arches

Heittwriter said:


> I learned yesterday that _Lost in Atlantis_ didn't make the cut, too.
> 
> I'm not too bent out of shape, other than all of the people who nominated it now thinking it's not up to snuff because of Kindle Scout's rejection (for those people that don't know enough about how the system works). I would say that's probably one glaring negative to the whole experience, with the upside being them notifying people it's available (when available). However, I don't see those people biting unless it's a cheap pill to swallow at 99 cents.
> 
> I'm now thinking of listing it immediately using Draft 2 Digital. Does anyone have experience using them, and what are some cost-effective ways you promote?
> 
> P.S. Here are some takeaways I noticed from my Kindle Scout experience:
> 
> 1. You need to have an existing fanbase.
> 2. You need to have a track record of success.
> 3. You need to use paid promotion.
> 4. You need to have more than a few books under your belt.
> 
> These things hold true for the last five selections, anyway.


I'm sorry about the result, but I wouldn't worry about the possible stigma. Scout is such a tiny niche in self-pub that most of your potential buyers will never even realize you did a campaign. You have a terrific cover, and exciting blurb, and a great start to your story. Best of luck to you.


----------



## sceptique

Nominated "Midnight Talk" and "Aaron and Me".

Will nominate "Grak" tomorrow when I have an empty slot.

Good luck!


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> From Scout first began, people fretted over whether a Scout rejection would make people less likely to buy a book. There's no evidence that's the case, though, so I wouldn't worry about it. Yes, you will get more nominators to bite at a lower new release price point, but I doubt any of them will think badly of the book just because it didn't make it.


I agree with that Bill. Mine was rejected in August and it's had steady sales ever since after an intitial boost when the email went out to my nominators. This month it's sold 21 in 11 days with 8,700 page reads so far. Not the stuff bestsellers are made of, but making bank nonetheless. So as you say, rejection isn't failure, but an opportunity, and doesn't say the book is below par.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Heittwriter said:


> I learned yesterday that _Lost in Atlantis_ didn't make the cut, too.
> 
> I'm not too bent out of shape, other than all of the people who nominated it now thinking it's not up to snuff because of Kindle Scout's rejection (for those people that don't know enough about how the system works). I would say that's probably one glaring negative to the whole experience, with the upside being them notifying people it's available (when available). However, I don't see those people biting unless it's a cheap pill to swallow at 99 cents.
> 
> I'm now thinking of listing it immediately using Draft 2 Digital. Does anyone have experience using them, and what are some cost-effective ways you promote?
> 
> P.S. Here are some takeaways I noticed from my Kindle Scout experience:
> 
> 1. You need to have an existing fanbase.
> 2. You need to have a track record of success.
> 3. You need to use paid promotion.
> 4. You need to have more than a few books under your belt.
> 
> These things hold true for the last five selections, anyway.


I'm agreeing with Bill.

I go direct to Kindle, Kobo, Google Play and ACX for audiobooks. I use D2D for whatever I can't reach and I use Smashwords for whatever D2D can't reach. But I will ALWAYS go direct to those publishers I can reach directly. I have dabbled a bit with Streetlib and am thinking about PublishDrive - but I make more from Kindle and Kobo - and I get a fair amount from Kobo, because of going direct and taking advantage of their promotions.

Going direct CAN be a little more time-consuming, and I already have a hard enough time writing new stuff as it is - but I still believe that FOR ME, going direct is the best way to do it.

Mileage varies for every writer though. At the end of the day you need to decide for yourself.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thank God it's Friday. It is warm here in Halifax today, but February is waiting a couple of weeks down the sidewalk and seems intent upon beating us up and taking our lunch money.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Midnight Talk by Brigitta Moon
2 days left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
2 days left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
6 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
7 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
9 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
13 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
15 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
15 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
15 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
16 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
20 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
20 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
21 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
21 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
22 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
22 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> My KS entry standing at 8.6K views at of this morning, I'm still keeping fingers crossed for the eBook contract.


Your stats are great! I just nominated you. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you get a contract.


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:



> Your stats are great! I just nominated you. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you get a contract.


Thank you!

I'm inspired by your success and hope we'll stay in touch on this board.


----------



## kalencap

Decon said:


> I agree with that Bill. Mine was rejected in August and it's had steady sales ever since after an intitial boost when the email went out to my nominators. This month it's sold 21 in 11 days with 8,700 page reads so far. Not the stuff bestsellers are made of, but making bank nonetheless. So as you say, rejection isn't failure, but an opportunity, and doesn't say the book is below par.


That is a great outlook on it.


----------



## Heittwriter

Decon said:


> I agree with that Bill. Mine was rejected in August and it's had steady sales ever since after an intitial boost when the email went out to my nominators. This month it's sold 21 in 11 days with 8,700 page reads so far. Not the stuff bestsellers are made of, but making bank nonetheless. So as you say, rejection isn't failure, but an opportunity, and doesn't say the book is below par.


Thanks Arches, Bill, and Steve.

Here's where I'm at-debut novel, with a good amount of interest in buying from family, friends, and coworkers, of course, along with some fans along the way through Facebook.

Decon, I'm curious to know if you originally priced at 99 cents for launch, or has it been 2.99? Also, what kind of advertising have you used (and how much out-of-pocket expense on your part, if you can speak to that)?

I'm currently writing the sequel (_Waged in War_), and do want to take advantage of the Scout momentum, so I can always use _Lost in Atlantis_ as a loss-leader when I release the sequel this summer.


----------



## Debralynn

Thank You Sceptique!


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova

This is what I wanted to ask as I am writing my book at the moment. I will share my experience when I finish!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Bill Hiatt said:


> From Scout first began, people fretted over whether a Scout rejection would make people less likely to buy a book. There's no evidence that's the case, though, so I wouldn't worry about it. Yes, you will get more nominators to bite at a lower new release price point, but I doubt any of them will think badly of the book just because it didn't make it.
> 
> I like D2D as an aggregator. Keep in mind that if you use it for Amazon you won't be able to use AMS ads, and for Kobo you won't be able to use its in-store promotions. The other vendors don't really have any instore options you miss through an aggregator. D2D is quick, efficient, and offers a lot of features.
> 
> I'm currently experimenting with four aggregators: D2D, Smashwords, PublishDrive, and Streetlib, in that order. I use D2D as my primary and use the others for those outlets that are unique to them. The only biggie not reached by D2D is Google Play, which can be accessed through either PublishDrive or Streetlib. Some people make a lot of sales on Google Play.
> 
> Many people also get good mileage out of Smashwords' own outlet (though I haven't). PD and SL mostly have unique European channels which may not do much good for a book in English, but if one uses them for something else, it's not like it costs extra to hit the other outlets. Streetlib's individual stores, which let people set up ebook stores on their websites, mean that any of those microvendors could choose to stock your book.


Bill, I did not know Kobo had an in-store promotion. Would you elaborate or pass along a link. I have used D2D and found it to be user-friendly. I mainly used it for iBooks. I found it very difficult to upload to them. They would send me a ticket every day with a vague explanation. Even with D2D I had to remember to remove the links from my book that link to a competitive site or they send a ticket to D2D to give to me.

On another note, my Kindlescout campaign is over tonight. I am overjoyed. This has been the longest thirty days of stress. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Brigitta Moon said:


> Bill, I did not know Kobo had an in-store promotion. Would you elaborate or pass along a link. I have used D2D and found it to be user-friendly. I mainly used it for iBooks. I found it very difficult to upload to them. They would send me a ticket every day with a vague explanation. Even with D2D I had to remember to remove the links from my book that link to a competitive site or they send a ticket to D2D to give to me.
> 
> On another note, my Kindlescout campaign is over tonight. I am overjoyed. This has been the longest thirty days of stress. Good luck to everyone.


I haven't used the promotions myself. I have heard people saying they got good results from them. Unfortunately, using them does mean going direct to Kobo instead of going through D2D. Perhaps someone who has used them will weigh in.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

I upload directly to Kobo, Kdp, and Barnes and Noble.


----------



## sceptique

R.E.Moore said:


> Does "1 day left" actually mean two days since there is also a "last day"? I'm trying not to miss some nominations.


Yes.


----------



## sceptique

R.E.Moore said:


> Much obliged! And congrats on reaching "1 day left."


Going to miss my new obsessive habit of checking out every hour: "Am I hot or not?"


----------



## sceptique

Nominated: GRAK - Gnomercy.


----------



## Peter Stein

(Before I even begin, I am Swedish, so forgive me if I am not using the proper words.)

This will be rather long, so bear with me, but anyway here is my story. (Edit: I actually wrote a long story about how I operate as an author but I erased it, that is not what you guys are here for. The story is about my entry in the Kindle Scout)

I was about to release my book in the US when somebody tipped me about the Kindle Scout program so I decided to put everything on hold and enter the contest. In hindsight I probably should have done it another way than spending five minutes on submitting it and launching an fb campaign. 

At first I thought it was just fun but after a few days it got real when I got several thousand page views the first days. I suddenly (can I use that word here? :-D ) understood that I wanted to, if not win, then at least spend some significant time on the HT-list.

Now, about eight days or so left, I decided to call it off. I will let the campaign run it's course but realistically I understand that with 9 hrs total on the HT-list, at this point it's like beating a dead horse to continue. So this one is a miss, but there will be more books and I hope to be able to return with one of my other books in 2019. And BTW, there is a whole big US out there just waiting to be conquered!

Here is what I've learned:
You need three things to get selected and not just one. Cover, cover text and a strong beginning of the book.
You will also need a strong promotion campaign (email-lists and friends on fb that can nominate your book and so on).

Here is what they don't tell you at school: It's probably quite possible to kill your own book if you are running the wrong kind of campaign.

Food for thought: 
Alternative 1: 50 page views and 10 nominations.
Alternative II: 500 page views and 20 nominations.
Which one will get you on the HT-list? By attracting the wrong kind of people with a promotion campaign you will probably reduce your own chances.

Anything forgotten? Ah yes. Steve Vernon: thank you so much for maintaining the list, brightens up my day every day I read the words: "So let's get on with today's list, shall we". Thanks!

If nothing else, I suspect I have a magic talent for picking a winner. Of the three books I've nominated: "Clockwork soldiers", "Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter" and "The Commander's Daughter" two have been selected. Let's see how it goes with the last one. 

Good luck to everyone that is still in the program and have a great weekend!

/Peter


----------



## ReaderPaul

Wondering where is my next option to go and try get nominations?

I've not made the hot list since the process started for me. I see that some titles start their journeys on the list and don't seem to be moving. 

My page views doing just fine though. 

On the face of it, I do not seem to be doing so well. That's the thing though, hard to know what Kindle Scout are looking at.

Oh, mine is Secret of The Lost Key BTW.


----------



## sceptique

Peter Stein said:


> At first I thought it was just fun but after a few days it got real when I got
> If nothing else, I suspect I have a magic talent for picking a winner. Of the three books I've nominated: "Clockwork soldiers", "Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter" and "The Commander's Daughter" two have been selected. Let's see how it goes with the last one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is still in the program and have a great weekend!
> 
> /Peter


Thanks, Peter! I do hope you have a magic touch when it comes to picking the winner. 

So far TCD got 9.6K views, so your bets are not too far off, I dare to hope.


----------



## kalencap

Update on "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM

After some times alternating hot and cold (yesterday was only 177 page views with 1 hour H&T), reached the 4000 page views mark yesterday. So, getting some exposure and with 95 out of 192 hours H&T by day 8's end, has been doing decently. Set another tighter targeted fb ad that isn't reaching all that many, but its click-through rate is seven times better than what the prior one was, so learning a bit there.

Overall, feel satisfied with the experience so far considering expectations, and will see what upcoming days brings.

Also, already had "The Commander's Daughter" among my nominations and added "Knight School" today when another one completed its run.


----------



## georgiana89

Checking on my stats at the end of week one, My Love is Vengeance (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EIVFGDYBQ4EU ) is at 2800 page views and 118 hours in hot and trending. Fairly pleased with that, though depressingly, page views are falling by the day and after 4 solid days in hot and trending earlier in the week, I'm now flitting in and out of the list for an hour or two at a time at best. 
Does everyone experience this mid-campaign slump or have some people managed to keep up momentum?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and we've got a bit of a windstorm happening today in Halifax. I'm hoping we can keep the power on.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
1 day left  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
5 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
6 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
8 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
12 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
14 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
14 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
14 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
15 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
19 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
19 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
20 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
20 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
21 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
21 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## kalencap

georgiana89 said:


> Checking on my stats at the end of week one, My Love is Vengeance (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2EIVFGDYBQ4EU ) is at 2800 page views and 118 hours in hot and trending. Fairly pleased with that, though depressingly, page views are falling by the day and after 4 solid days in hot and trending earlier in the week, I'm now flitting in and out of the list for an hour or two at a time at best.
> Does everyone experience this mid-campaign slump or have some people managed to keep up momentum?


Pairs well with my experience, though you are doing better on hot ant trending - good for you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

kalencap said:


> Pairs well with my experience, though you are doing better on hot ant trending - good for you.


News flash - hot ant trending!!!










I know I'm being a son-of-a-bear kidding someone about a typo, especially as many typoes as I make - but I just could not help myself!


----------



## SadieRiley

i just nominated The Commander's Daughter with my open slot. Six days left for FIGHTING TO WIN!

Reflections so far.... it's so much easier to get organic views in the beginning than towards the end!


----------



## sceptique

Steve Vernon said:


> News flash - hot ant trending!!!
> 
> I know I'm being a son-of-a-bear kidding someone about a typo, especially as many typoes as I make - but I just could not help myself!


Love the picture!!!  

Pretty much sums up KS experience.


----------



## sceptique

SadieRiley said:


> i just nominated The Commander's Daughter with my open slot. Six days left for FIGHTING TO WIN!
> 
> Reflections so far.... it's so much easier to get organic views in the beginning than towards the end!


Thank you! You are on my "saved" list as well, as soon as a slot frees up.


----------



## Used To Be BH

R.E.Moore said:


> Hey Peter,
> Don't give up before it's over. I'm in the same boat as you regarding views and the H&T list. The secret, I think, is believing in your work.
> (I like your t-shirt, by the way.)


Books have been selected with few hours in hot and trending. The bottom line is that, if the editors like it, they like it. If they don't, they don't. Hot and trending may be a factor in whether or not you get shortlisted (receive editorial feedback), and it might be a tie breaker, but even that isn't certain.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Peter Stein said:


> (Before I even begin, I am Swedish, so forgive me if I am not using the proper words.)
> 
> This will be rather long, so bear with me, but anyway here is my story. (Edit: I actually wrote a long story about how I operate as an author but I erased it, that is not what you guys are here for. The story is about my entry in the Kindle Scout)
> 
> I was about to release my book in the US when somebody tipped me about the Kindle Scout program so I decided to put everything on hold and enter the contest. In hindsight I probably should have done it another way than spending five minutes on submitting it and launching an fb campaign.
> 
> At first I thought it was just fun but after a few days it got real when I got several thousand page views the first days. I suddenly (can I use that word here? :-D ) understood that I wanted to, if not win, then at least spend some significant time on the HT-list.
> 
> Now, about eight days or so left, I decided to call it off. I will let the campaign run it's course but realistically I understand that with 9 hrs total on the HT-list, at this point it's like beating a dead horse to continue. So this one is a miss, but there will be more books and I hope to be able to return with one of my other books in 2019. And BTW, there is a whole big US out there just waiting to be conquered!
> 
> Here is what I've learned:
> You need three things to get selected and not just one. Cover, cover text and a strong beginning of the book.
> You will also need a strong promotion campaign (email-lists and friends on fb that can nominate your book and so on).
> 
> Here is what they don't tell you at school: It's probably quite possible to kill your own book if you are running the wrong kind of campaign.
> 
> Food for thought:
> Alternative 1: 50 page views and 10 nominations.
> Alternative II: 500 page views and 20 nominations.
> Which one will get you on the HT-list? By attracting the wrong kind of people with a promotion campaign you will probably reduce your own chances.
> 
> Anything forgotten? Ah yes. Steve Vernon: thank you so much for maintaining the list, brightens up my day every day I read the words: "So let's get on with today's list, shall we". Thanks!
> 
> If nothing else, I suspect I have a magic talent for picking a winner. Of the three books I've nominated: "Clockwork soldiers", "Jericho Jaxon: Alien Hunter" and "The Commander's Daughter" two have been selected. Let's see how it goes with the last one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is still in the program and have a great weekend!
> 
> /Peter


Peter, thanks for sharing your experience. I understand completely. Kindlescout is hard work. This is my second go round. In the beginning, I was not going to do anything except let the campaign run its course. My reason for entering was to obtain the editorial review. The problem with the plan is only shortlisted books get the review and Kindlescout do not give out that information. The first day I received 466 views, no hot and trending hours.For six days the views slowly dropped off with no hours in hot and trending. Finally, I decided to do some promotion. I actually wanted to win. I started my campaign. My views increased and I made the hot and trending list, eight hours the first day of the promotion, nine hours the second, and twenty-four hours on the third day. I remained H&T for 24 hours a day for five days.It was constant promotion. I was on vacation, but not having one. Finally, I decided to enjoy my vacation and let the campaign run its course. I had, after all, done so much promotion. As soon as I stopped actively promoting and started taking advantage of my vacation, my book's stat died a horrible death. From six hours to four hours to fours to zero hours on H&T. Page views dropped also to less than 100 a day. This was a very stressful awakening. On the final day, I had 312 page views and twenty-three hours of H&T. Now the wait for a decision begins. So, even if you throw in the towel, ignore your campaign, or give up, the campaign will run without you. It will run for thirty days. I have a new series which has two books so far. I am in the process of writing books three and four in my Marston series. I am considering entering book three into the contest. This time, if nothing else, I know I have to be prepared for thirty days of promotion. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Steve Vernon said:


> News flash - hot ant trending!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm being a son-of-a-bear kidding someone about a typo, especially as many typoes as I make - but I just could not help myself!


Thanks for the laugh. We need some hearty laughter when we are in the midst of running a grueling campaign. I'm in the waiting room of Kindlescout, laughing happily because of the Trending Ant.


----------



## sceptique

"We must take arms each and every day, perhaps knowing that the battle cannot be entirely won, but fight we must, if only a gentle bout. The smallest effort to win means, at the end of each day, a sort of victory." 
― _Ray Bradbury, Zen in the Art of Writing_


----------



## kalencap

Steve Vernon said:


> News flash - hot ant trending!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm being a son-of-a-bear kidding someone about a typo, especially as many typoes as I make - but I just could not help myself!


Lol, fun. What's really bad is how often I've wanted to spell thief as theif - kinda important when it is in the series subtitle.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Brigitta Moon said:


> On another note, my Kindlescout campaign is over tonight. I am overjoyed. This has been the longest thirty days of stress. Good luck to everyone.


Good luck. It can be a long wait.  Hoping you get selected.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

georgiana89 said:


> Does everyone experience this mid-campaign slump or have some people managed to keep up momentum?


First off, I love your cover and title. 

I started off great with all by 10 hours in H&T the first 7 days. Then it slumped, but picked up again at the end. I've seen other people here in H&T practically all the time, though.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

"The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village" is available for pre-order for 99 cents for anyone who might have been interested in it. Price will go up after it's released.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078Z8J41V


----------



## RDCULP18

I just nominated The Commander's Daughter.  I always have been a huge fan of sci-if and this one sounds pretty intriguing.


----------



## RDCULP18

I just changed the one-liner on Knight School.  It now reads: IN THE DARKEST HOUR, THE KNIGHTS WILL RISE.  I would really like to hear what everyone thinks about it.  Also, how does someone manage to get on the hot & trending list?  Is judged by views or nominations?


----------



## sceptique

RDCULP18 said:


> I just nominated The Commander's Daughter. I always have been a huge fan of sci-if and this one sounds pretty intriguing.


Thanks! I'll try not to disappoint.


----------



## sceptique

RDCULP18 said:


> I just changed the one-liner on Knight School. It now reads: IN THE DARKEST HOUR, THE KNIGHTS WILL RISE. I would really like to hear what everyone thinks about it. Also, how does someone manage to get on the hot & trending list? Is judged by views or nominations?


May I suggest something?

How about "In *their* darkest hour, the knights will rise".
Make the one-liner closer to the struggle of your characters - they sound like an interesting bunch!

H&T is based on nominations and saves. I've added your book to my "saved" list.


----------



## RDCULP18

sceptique said:


> May I suggest something?
> 
> How about "In *their* darkest hour, the knights will rise".
> Make the one-liner closer to the struggle of your characters - they sound like an interesting bunch!
> 
> H&T is based on nominations and saves. I've added your book to my "saved" list.


Thanks, Sceptique. I was thinking the same thing about the "the/their" thing, but wasn't quite sure until you confirmed it. I really appreciate you adding it to your saved list.  I have a lot of twist and emotional turns coming for my characters in Knight School. I just hope you and everyone else enjoys it, when you all get the chance to read the whole book.


----------



## Steve Vernon

RDCULP18 said:


> Thanks, Sceptique. I was thinking the same thing about the "the/their" thing, but wasn't quite sure until you confirmed it. I really appreciate you adding it to your saved list.  I have a lot of twist and emotional turns coming for my characters in Knight School. I just hope you and everyone else enjoys it, when you all get the chance to read the whole book.


I won't openly admit to ever making any spelling mistakes - but God bless Sepllcheck!


----------



## sceptique

Steve Vernon said:


> God bless Sepllcheck!


Amen!

Then Autocorrect must have been Devil's brainchild.

When I saw the reply I posted this morning from my mobile...  I felt the Forces of Dark rising to bring back Steve Jobs and make him fix the damn thing!


----------



## Debralynn

Sceptique: They only update campaign stats once a day at 4 a.m. so what's the point of checking every hour? Congrats on getting to the end of your campaign. Good luck in getting published.


----------



## sceptique

Debralynn said:


> Sceptique: They only update campaign stats once a day at 4 a.m. so what's the point of checking every hour? Congrats on getting to the end of your campaign. Good luck in getting published.


Thanks!

H&T is updated every hour, so I tend to check if I'm still in or out.

If the stats were updated every hour I'd probably sit day and night glued to my spreadsheet.  
I don't even dare to think what would have happened if I could track them in real time.


----------



## RE Johnston

Greetings, all! 

I’ve been lurking here for a while so it’s time to step out of the shadows. Per the frequent suggestions, I’ve read the last 50+ pages before posting. I will try, but probably fail, to avoid stale questions. 

I am a Texan, retired from a career in IT and manufacturing. During NaNoWriMo I completed the first draft of Two Moons, a YA si-fi novel about a planet where everyone remembers a previous life on Earth. The book is still very much in the re-draft stage, but I plan to submit it to KS when it’s ready.

Meanwhile, I’m keeping my KS nomination slots filled with the books on Steve’s list.


----------



## Arches

Welcome, RE.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Congratulations! Joan the Made was selected. I so want to read that one.


----------



## sceptique

"Joan The Made" made it!

Congratulations, Kristen!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Congrats Kristen and Rebecca. Well done. So, I guess now I am just waiting for the reject email. Sure hope they don't take ten days to send it out.


----------



## sceptique

"The Commander's Daughter" did break the 10K barrier today, with all-time high of 883 day views.

If nothing else, I'm competing against Lincoln Cole's last KS campaign now for the title "Reject with the highest number of page views". 

A solid runner-up, to my knowledge. 
(Harvie's life-threatening obsession with her rating must have come from somewhere.   )

Have a great rest of the weekend, everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. They are calling for a cold and quiet day today. Perfect for getting some much-needed writing done.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
LAST DAY LEFT!  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
4 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
5 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
7 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
11 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
13 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
13 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
13 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
14 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
18 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
18 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
19 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
19 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
20 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
20 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## SadieRiley

sceptique said:


> Thank you! You are on my "saved" list as well, as soon as a slot frees up.


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## SadieRiley

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. They are calling for a cold and quiet day today. Perfect for getting some much-needed writing done.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> 4 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
> 5 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 7 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 11 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 13 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 13 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 13 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 14 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 18 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 18 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 19 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 19 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 20 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 20 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Just nominated GRAK with my open spot!


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> The Commander's Daughter did break the 10K barrier today, with all-time high of 883 day views.
> 
> If nothing else, I'm competing against Lincoln Cole's last KS campaign now for the title "Reject with the highest number of page views".
> 
> A solid runner-up, to my knowledge.
> (Harvie's life-threatening obsession with her rating must have come from somewhere.   )
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend, everyone!


Great stats and congrats on reaching 10K views. Hope your title is selected. (it would be nice to get that email for a nomination.)


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## RE Johnston

R.E.Moore said:


> Greetings and welcome!
> Your novel sounds interesting. My two cents: (1) Don't hurry with the edits, and (2) don't underestimate the importance of the cover.
> Good luck.


Thanks for the advice, R.E. If you wouldn't mind sharing, what editing steps did you go through before submitting to KS?


----------



## Decon

Congratulations to the author of Joan the Made who made the cut in the last few days.


----------



## sceptique

Mark Wakely said:


> Best of luck to all three!


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Arches

I nominated the top three. Good luck to Colin, Joseph, and Debralynn.


----------



## ReaderPaul

Got some really great feedback today from someone who used to submit to Scout. It's really the small things isn't it? A little bit of positivity and suddenly the world feels a lot brighter. And lo and behold, my page views really jumped up today.
Will try and be extra, super, super positive. Haha!


----------



## sceptique

Arches said:


> I nominated the top three. Good luck to Colin, Joseph, and Debralynn.


Thank you!


----------



## Jill James

Congrats to Joan the Made. Can't wait to read it!!


----------



## RDCULP18

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> The Commander's Daughter by Colin Moerdyke
> Grak - Gnomercy by Joseph J. Bailey
> Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Me too. I hope all three get published! So much great material, you can tell how much time and effort each author put in.


----------



## sceptique

RDCULP18 said:


> Me too. I hope all three get published! So much great material, you can tell how much time and effort each author put in.


Thank you, guys. This is very true, at least for me.


----------



## Brian Drake

May I add my new campaign to the list?

Justified Sins by Brian Drake

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/12KYCC5ARKCY7


----------



## Simply_Me

Hello, everyone. I want to thank Steve Vernon for creating and updating the nominations list. It helps a lot, because I was wasting my slots, basically never nominating any book until I decided to check this thread and saw his list.

Now, I'm using my slots, and I'm very happy to report that three of the books I recently nominated were selected. When I got the emails I was happy dancing, it's a nice feeling knowing my KB fellow authors were selected. 

Congratulations to Carrie, Karen and Kristen! 

BTW, I just nominated The Commander's Daughter. I got a good hunch about that one.


----------



## Arches

For those who followed my Scout campaign for Forged by Fire, I wanted to provide a follow-up. The campaign ended at the beginning of December, and because of some confusion within Scout, they had to kill my book twice. By then it was mid-December, and I published Forged by Fire on KDP and put it in select.

That was obviously right before Christmas, and I opted for a soft launch, which turned out to be ultra-soft. The book debuted with a ranking of #4.8 million. Thanks to some love from Kboards and a small mailing list, it zoomed up to the low five figures. It bounced around the 20K-50K range with almost no promotion for a month until I launched the second book in the series on 1/12/18. I put the first book free for five days, and by the way, if anyone wants one who didn't get it earlier, the link to Forged by Fire is in my signature.

The current launch is going great. I arranged for five days of email promotion through Book Rank, which is on Kboards, at a cost of $400. Forged by Fire is currently ranked #59 in the free Kindle store and is #1 in both free Dark Fantasy and Paranormal.

Some of that success in the launch I attribute to the visibility I got from my Scout campaign, so thanks to everyone for their support. And best of success with your efforts.


----------



## kalencap

Brian Drake said:


> May I add my new campaign to the list?
> 
> Justified Sins by Brian Drake
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/12KYCC5ARKCY7


Great! I was wondering where the new people were recently.


----------



## sceptique

Simply_J said:


> BTW, I just nominated The Commander's Daughter. I got a good hunch about that one.


Thank you! I really appreciate.


----------



## Simply_Me

sceptique said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate.


You're welcome, best of luck!


----------



## sceptique

And the game goes on!



Nominated "Fighting to Win" and "Cutie".
Both are kick-ass books (excise my non-native English  )

"Aaron and Me" was already on my list.

All three are now in H&T after yesterday's bunch rode into the sunset.
Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning. I've got a day shift at work waiting for me.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
4 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
6 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
10 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
12 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
12 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
12 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
13 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
17 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
17 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
18 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
18 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
19 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
19 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
27 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
27 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## sceptique

The final stats for "The Commander's Daughter" are in!

*Total views: 11,188*

Kindle Scout: 4.1K (37%)
External: 7K (63%)

Hours in H&T: 305 (42%)

For anyone interested in day-by-day breakdown, here are the links to my stats:

- Final stats page (PDF): 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kwkm78kgkff5iv5/Kindle%20Scout%20Final%20Stats.pdf?dl=0

- Tracking Dashboard (Excel): 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u6kj1o3bsmc9fk0/The%20Commander%27s%20Daughter%20-%20Kindle%20Scout%20Stats%20Final.xlsx?dl=0

*Some take-home learnings:*

1. Never underestimate the power of niche book marketing sites (readper.com, justkindle.com) and one-man-band freelancers (abavaz on Fiverr etc.) They got me onto H&T, FB ads didn't.
2. FB clicks are expensive.  Prepare your bank balance to take a serious burn. Save up in advance if you don't want your mortgage payment to bounce (yes mine did, sorting that out now).
3. It's all about the spirit of the game, sense of community and belonging. The best thing I got out of this campaign is you guys. Thank you for being along with me on this roller-coaster trip.

Good luck to all those who are still enjoying the ride!


----------



## kalencap

ronesa_aveela said:


> Now that I've received my rejection, I plan to get the ebook out quickly. I want to look the book over first before hitting that Submit button.


Hey, just preordered my kindle copy of Ronessa Aveela's "The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village (Dragon Village Book 1)" - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B078Z8J41V

Neat to see something so recent up on Amazon already.

My listing with kindle scout for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is in that murky middle third of its run.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM

The listing's been a bit of a yo-yo on trending, but am grateful for the support and learning valuable nuances with the ks stats, promotions, and this forum.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

sceptique said:


> The final stats for "The Commander's Daughter" are in!
> 
> *Total views: 11,188*


That's just amazing. I expect to see a "selected" for your book in a couple of days. 



sceptique said:


> 1. Never underestimate the power of niche book marketing sites (readper.com, justkindle.com) and one-man-band freelancers (abavaz on Fiverr etc.) They got me onto H&T, FB ads didn't.


Interesting. FB ads worked for me, but not the other avenues.


----------



## Peter Stein

Bang! Hit the H&T list bigtime! Cutie is back in the game!  

To all of you that has given me encouraging words, one million thanks, it really means the world to me.

I don't like to disturb the peace here by posting every five minutes or so, but I have read everything:

R.E.Moore: "Don't give up before it's over", Bill Hiatt: "Books have been selected with few hours in hot and trending"
Brigitta Moon: "So, even if you throw in the towel, ignore your campaign, or give up, the campaign will run without you."
sceptique: "Nominated 'Fighting to Win' and 'Cutie'."

With those words ringing in my ears I decided to do one last push. At least I can finish this program the best way possible.

(And there is always that editorial note for consolation prize, right?)

Before I go, one of the books I've nominated, when I got the thank you letter, it stated that the author
would make sure that everyone that had nominated would get the book even if it wasn't selected. (Just send an email...)

What do you think about that?

Kind regards from this happy camper!

/Peter


----------



## RDCULP18

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday morning. I've got a day shift at work waiting for me.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 3 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
> 4 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 6 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 10 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 12 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 12 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 12 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 13 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 17 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 17 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 18 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 18 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 19 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 19 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 27 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Just nominated The Cutie and Fighting To Win. Good luck to both authors


----------



## georgiana89

sceptique said:


> The final stats for "The Commander's Daughter" are in!
> 
> *Total views: 11,188*
> 
> Kindle Scout: 4.1K (37%)
> External: 7K (63%)
> 
> Hours in H&T: 305 (42%)
> 
> For anyone interested in day-by-day breakdown, here are the links to my stats:
> 
> - Final stats page (PDF):
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kwkm78kgkff5iv5/Kindle%20Scout%20Final%20Stats.pdf?dl=0
> 
> - Tracking Dashboard (Excel):
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u6kj1o3bsmc9fk0/The%20Commander%27s%20Daughter%20-%20Kindle%20Scout%20Stats%20Final.xlsx?dl=0
> 
> *Some take-home learnings:*
> 
> 1. Never underestimate the power of niche book marketing sites (readper.com, justkindle.com) and one-man-band freelancers (abavaz on Fiverr etc.) They got me onto H&T, FB ads didn't.
> 2. FB clicks are expensive.  Prepare your bank balance to take a serious burn. Save up in advance if you don't want your mortgage payment to bounce (yes mine did, sorting that out now).
> 3. It's all about the spirit of the game, sense of community and belonging. The best thing I got out of this campaign is you guys. Thank you for being along with me on this roller-coaster trip.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are still enjoying the ride!


Wow, well done on those stats. that's got to give you a good chance of selection (fingers crossed for you). or failing that, a massive boost if you publish yourself.
And thanks for sharing your detailed breakdown, it makes for a fascinating read. I'm having a major lull at the moment, need to think of a way to get things moving again.


----------



## jaxonreed

Peter Stein said:


> Before I go, one of the books I've nominated, when I got the thank you letter, it stated that the author
> would make sure that everyone that had nominated would get the book even if it wasn't selected. (Just send an email...)
> 
> What do you think about that?
> 
> Kind regards from this happy camper!
> 
> /Peter


One of Lincoln Cole's old tricks. And a very good idea.


----------



## SA Krishnan

Please vote for the story Imperfect Li(v)es if you like the preview of the story.
A sudden rain and some lies&#8230;.
Imperfect Li(v)es
An ex-army man and a girl meet by chance.
Their unexpected trip throws up some surprises and&#8230; a love story.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/A2Z1UCOSI6
If you like the preview, please vote for it.
Thank you!


----------



## Arches

Peter Stein said:


> Before I go, one of the books I've nominated, when I got the thank you letter, it stated that the author
> would make sure that everyone that had nominated would get the book even if it wasn't selected. (Just send an email...)
> 
> What do you think about that?
> 
> Kind regards from this happy camper!
> 
> /Peter


I did make the offer of a free book to everyone who nominated my book, based on a suggestion by Lincoln. My campaign was for a first in series urban fantasy, Forged in Fire, and I'd give it to everyone if I could. It's in Kindle Unlimited, so that's not possible.

Anyway, I put my email address in the message Scout sends to everyone at the end of the campaign, and I was surprised that several dozen people took me up on the offer. I promptly sent the mobi file out with instructions on how to sideload it.

And that was that. As far as I can tell, only one of those folks left me a review. But as I said, my main purpose was to introduce as many people as possible to the series, so I don't regret giving the first book away at all.


----------



## RDCULP18

Only 12 days left for Knight School. Please, anyone who has read the plot, one-liner or story preview, and has an open slot nominate Knight School. You can do so at this link: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1DM8E9JSHPS3S

I need all the nominations that I can get, because after all this time I have still failed to get on the hot and trending list. I'm hoping to get some editorial feedback, even if my book does get rejected. Thanks for everyone who has nominated my book or added it to their saves. I'll try to keep everyone posted on Knight School's stats. I have to admit it's been a fun experience so far and I hope that I can finish strong. Either way - it's been a hell of a ride. Lol.


----------



## sceptique

georgiana89 said:


> Wow, well done on those stats. that's got to give you a good chance of selection (fingers crossed for you). or failing that, a massive boost if you publish yourself.
> And thanks for sharing your detailed breakdown, it makes for a fascinating read. I'm having a major lull at the moment, need to think of a way to get things moving again.


Thanks for the encouragement!

Yep, it's all in that file: ups and downs, soaring highs and soul-crushing lows....  No wonder some people love staring at numbers. 

Good luck with your campaign and my regards to good ole London! I miss it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Tuesday and last night we got the first really big snow of the winter. I just got in from shoveling the sidewalk and driveway out. Fifteen minutes from now I need to be heading for a bus to work.

First person says "Ooh, I love the snow!" is going to get a frozen mukluk to the head!










So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
3 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
5 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
9 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
11 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
11 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
11 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
12 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
16 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
16 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
17 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
17 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
18 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
18 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
26 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
26 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## sceptique

Are you Gemini, by any chance?


----------



## SadieRiley

RDCULP18 said:


> Just nominated The Cutie and Fighting To Win. Good luck to both authors


Thank you! I just added Aaron and Me and Cute to my two open slots. Three more days for FIGHTING TO WIN!


----------



## sskkoo1

It's been a while since I've been on this board, has there been any recent winners?


----------



## KitSarge

Arches said:


> Anyway, I put my email address in the message Scout sends to everyone at the end of the campaign, and I was surprised that several dozen people took me up on the offer. I promptly sent the mobi file out with instructions on how to sideload it.
> 
> And that was that. As far as I can tell, only one of those folks left me a review. But as I said, my main purpose was to introduce as many people as possible to the series, so I don't regret giving the first book away at all.


Very similar experience here, but I found when the rejection e-mail went out when the book went live, there was a spike in sales, so thank-you kboarders! I'm only sitting at 2 reviews on the US website for 355, but I'm happy with the ones I got. I forgot to heed the advice of never checking the Goodreads reviews though 

Also my Scout contract is almost celebrating it's year anniversary and I'll be asking for my rights back after that. The plan is to relaunch What It Is with a new cover and description.


----------



## Decon

Arches said:


> I did make the offer of a free book to everyone who nominated my book, based on a suggestion by Lincoln. My campaign was for a first in series urban fantasy, Forged in Fire, and I'd give it to everyone if I could. It's in Kindle Unlimited, so that's not possible.
> 
> Anyway, I put my email address in the message Scout sends to everyone at the end of the campaign, and I was surprised that several dozen people took me up on the offer. I promptly sent the mobi file out with instructions on how to sideload it.
> 
> And that was that. As far as I can tell, only one of those folks left me a review. But as I said, my main purpose was to introduce as many people as possible to the series, so I don't regret giving the first book away at all.


I didn't offer mine free in the email they send out, and regret that I didn't, but I did make it free for the day of publication, which didn't go as well as I had hoped because I didn't promote it. I did get a spike though when it reverted to paid the day after.

If I had my time again, I would have worded my rejection email differently to simply say that it would be free on Amazon at publication rather than add steps for them to take by including my email so they could request an ARC.

My reasoning is that reviews of free downloads show as verified reviews. The downside is that you are not adding to your newsletter sign ups.

Regardless, four months on and 15 days into January and the book, Girl at the Window is still selling. It has made $186 in ebook/print book sales, and page reads in the first half of this January, so rejection doesn't mean failure.


----------



## KarenMBryson

Congratulations to Carrie, Karen and Kristen! 
[/quote]

Thank you so much! I just submitted my final draft (and new cover) for publication. It's exciting.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> The final stats for "The Commander's Daughter" are in!
> 
> *Total views: 11,188*
> 
> Kindle Scout: 4.1K (37%)
> External: 7K (63%)
> 
> Hours in H&T: 305 (42%)


That's fantastic! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you get selected!


----------



## sceptique

KarenMBryson said:


> That's fantastic! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you get selected!


Thanks! Love your new cover. Very sci-fi'y.


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> Thanks! Love your new cover. Very sci-fi'y.


Thank you! That's what they asked for!


----------



## Decon

The cover for Alien Hunter is very eye catching and fantastic for the genre. Love it.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

kalencap said:


> Hey, just preordered my kindle copy of Ronessa Aveela's "The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village (Dragon Village Book 1)" - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B078Z8J41V
> 
> Neat to see something so recent up on Amazon already.


Thank you.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

KarenMBryson said:


> Thank you so much! I just submitted my final draft (and new cover) for publication. It's exciting.


I like this new cover so much better. Well done.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Wednesday and it is starting to snow again.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
2 days left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
4 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
8 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
10 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
10 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
10 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
11 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
15 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
15 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
16 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
16 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
17 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
17 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
25 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
25 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## KarenMBryson

Decon said:


> The cover for Alien Hunter is very eye catching and fantastic for the genre. Love it.


Thank you so much! I love the new concept.


----------



## KarenMBryson

ronesa_aveela said:


> I like this new cover so much better. Well done.


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## kalencap

Update on "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM - after day 12 results. Still shy of 5000 page views and running just under 50% of time on H&T so far.

Page views have yo-yo'd, only 93 on MLK day which is understandable with the holiday and taking much of that off from posting (although an fb ad was running from before through yesterday at the time). Once 5000 page views are reached sometime this week, first goal will be met. For goals, the 2nd & 3rd goals I'm choosing are 250 hours H&T and 7500 page views respectively.

Only things to note I haven't seen much of here on how mobile facebook starts to dominate those responses over time and for two or three days I was only dropping back in H&T after 1 AM when the last day'ers dropped off. I'll be one of those myself before too long I suppose.

Any help with sharing links to "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM ) in your social media posts is appreciated. Wish everyone well in their campaigns and progress afterwards.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

kalencap said:


> Update on "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM - after day 12 results. Still shy of 5000 page views and running just under 50% of time on H&T so far.


Nice stats.



kalencap said:


> Any help with sharing links to "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM ) in your social media posts is appreciated. Wish everyone well in their campaigns and progress afterwards.


Posted on FB.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Thanks to everyone for their support of Grak!

And thank you to everyone who supports this thread and each other!

Well done!


----------



## ReaderPaul

The page views and stats from some Hot and Trending novelists is something else.

I made it in! Just making an hour on it will be my greatest highlight for the campaign. To all of those who have not, then keep plugging away. The tide will eventually turn and your ship will soar. Have faith! 

Paul Kilmartin


----------



## kalencap

ronesa_aveela said:


> Nice stats.
> 
> Posted on FB.


Thank you.


----------



## kalencap

ReaderPaul said:


> The page views and stats from some Hot and Trending novelists is something else.
> 
> I made it in! Just making an hour on it will be my greatest highlight for the campaign. To all of those who have not, then keep plugging away. The tide will eventually turn and your ship will soar. Have faith!
> 
> Paul Kilmartin


From what I've been seeing this week, "The Secret of the Lost Key" has been doing well, Paul. Glad you are seeing results.


----------



## ReaderPaul

kalencap said:


> From what I've been seeing this week, "The Secret of the Lost Key" has been doing well, Paul. Glad you are seeing results.


Its just one of those things. Plugged away so hard in the first ten days and only seeing my labors produce fruit now. Getting great support from my local town after the editor of the local paper did a nice piece on me.

I don't have any way near as impressive a halfway mark as you, but things are picking up.

Getting great support from the indie market, seeing as I don't have a huge following.


----------



## kalencap

By the way, had a friend verify that it wasn't just me. With amazon behind it, unintentionally "ancient tripod" comes up with the novel's kindle scout listing on the first page of google results. Pretty neat when you don't even plan or try for that.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I need to get some breakfast into me and get out to shovel some snow.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Aaron and Me, Works in Progress by Debralynn Fein
1 day left  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
3 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
7 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
9 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
9 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
9 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
10 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
14 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
14 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
15 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
15 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
16 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
16 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
24 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
24 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

Scout appears to be accepting more books per month lately?


----------



## Simply_Me

Thanks again, Steve. I just nominated Aaron And Me, and a few days ago, I nominated Knight School. Best of luck, guys!



Kay7979 said:


> Scout appears to be accepting more books per month lately?


I've been paying more attention lately to their selections, and yes, they had increased the amount of books, but what I truly noticed is that they are picking 'entertaining' books, rather than literary. Nothing wrong with that, I'm a storyteller and I prefer to read books that keep me turning the page at every stage. Although, it's not easy to write them.


----------



## RDCULP18

Simply_J said:


> Thanks again, Steve. I just nominated Aaron And Me, and a few days ago, I nominated Knight School. Best of luck, guys!
> 
> I've been paying more attention lately to their selections, and yes, they had increased the amount of books, but what I truly noticed is that they are picking 'entertaining' books, rather than literary. Nothing wrong with that, I'm a storyteller and I prefer to read books that keep me turning the page at every stage. Although, it's not easy to write them.


Thank you  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Scout appears to be accepting more books per month lately?


Well, five in December and five so far in January does represent am improvement over the few months preceding them. I'm not sure there's anything going on except coincidence, though. From the beginning, the numbers have fluctuated quite a bit, though they were fluctuating at a higher level earlier on. About the only thing I would conclude is that there's no particular monthly quota.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Simply_J said:


> Thanks again, Steve. I just nominated Aaron And Me, and a few days ago, I nominated Knight School. Best of luck, guys!
> 
> I've been paying more attention lately to their selections, and yes, they had increased the amount of books, but what I truly noticed is that they are picking 'entertaining' books, rather than literary. Nothing wrong with that, I'm a storyteller and I prefer to read books that keep me turning the page at every stage. Although, it's not easy to write them.


Interesting! I would have said it was harder in some ways to write literary fiction.

The editors' choices in this area are not particularly mystifying. Literary fiction tends not to sell as much. They're looking for books that will fly off the digital shelves.


----------



## Kay7979

I didn't realize until today that not only can you pull up all the books published by Kindle Press, you can sort them by genre, popularity, etc. It's interesting to sort them by popularity and look at the genres. I don't think they've every done much with books I'd consider "literary," and if they did a while back, I'm not seeing more than one or two in the top fifty by popularity.


----------



## Simply_Me

Bill Hiatt said:


> Interesting! I would have said it was harder in some ways to write literary fiction.
> 
> The editors' choices in this area are not particularly mystifying. Literary fiction tends not to sell as much.


Traditionally, literary books take more effort to write, that remains the same.

What I really meant to say you conveyed it perfectly here:

[quote author=Bill Hiatt]
They're looking for books that will fly off the digital shelves.
[/quote]

And that it's hard to accomplish. The good news is that it is possible, within our reach, but there are not shortcuts. It takes a lot of hard work, dedication, discipline and love of the trade. And of course, talent and imagination.

Yes, I had read all the 'writing to market' threads, and it would work for some, but if one lacks the qualities I mentioned above, it's unsustainable in the long run. And I would like to think that most of us are in this for life.


----------



## Simply_Me

RDCULP18 said:


> Thank you  I really appreciate it!


You're welcome! Again, best of luck!


----------



## sceptique

R.E.Moore said:


> Just got my email about The Commander's Daughter. My condolences


It's not dead, just going to be published by another imprint. 

I've released the eBook through KDP, you should get an email about this one soon.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I've got the day off. Yay!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
2 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
6 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
8 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
8 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
8 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
9 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
13 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
13 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
14 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
14 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
15 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
15 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
23 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
23 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
29 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## KarenMBryson

sceptique said:


> It's not dead, just going to be published by another imprint.
> 
> I've released the eBook through KDP, you should get an email about this one soon.


I just saw the email that your book was not selected. I was disappointed. I thought you ran a terrific campaign. It's difficult to know how they decide which books to accept. I'm definitely purchasing a copy!


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> It's not dead, just going to be published by another imprint.
> 
> I've released the eBook through KDP, you should get an email about this one soon.


Hopefully since you reached so many people through scout, you can have an awesome launch to it. Hope you reach your goals with it.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

R.E.Moore said:


> Just got my email about The Commander's Daughter. My condolences


 I really expected that one to be chosen.


----------



## Simply_Me

sceptique said:


> It's not dead, just going to be published by another imprint.
> 
> I've released the eBook through KDP, you should get an email about this one soon.


Maybe the January selection quota was reached.

Anyway, you got a good thing going, and I'm looking forward to buying the book.


----------



## Kay7979

sceptique said:


> It's not dead, just going to be published by another imprint.
> 
> I've released the eBook through KDP, you should get an email about this one soon.


I hope they send you feedback. After such a strong campaign, it would be good to know why they passed.


----------



## ReaderPaul

sceptique said:


> It's not dead, just going to be published by another imprint.
> 
> I've released the eBook through KDP, you should get an email about this one soon.


You had such a strong campaign. I was checking the lists to see when The Commanders Daughter would be launched. But you reached so many people and now the book will be spring launched into the world. Best of luck!!


----------



## sceptique

Thanks, guys!
I've released the link to pre-order page and some sale are already trickling in. 
I'll try to incorporate the editorial feedback, if I get any. If not, the book goes live on 18 Feb, as planned.

Thank you for being such a great supportive bunch and best of luck with your books as well!


----------



## amiblackwelder

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday. I've got the day off. Yay!
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 2 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 6 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 8 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 8 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 8 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 9 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 13 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 13 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 14 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 14 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 15 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 15 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 23 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 23 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


TY for the list, as always. 
My book just went live. any feedback is appreciated. TY. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KV0VCBPMPC4G


----------



## RDCULP18

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday. I've got the day off. Yay!
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Fighting to Win by Sadie Riley
> 2 days left  Cutie by Peter Stein
> 6 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 8 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 8 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 8 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 9 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 13 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 13 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 14 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 14 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 15 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 15 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 23 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 23 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Crap. Only 8 days left for Knight School. This campaign has flown by. Does anyone know if a book has to be on Hot & Trending to be selected for publication?


----------



## Simply_Me

amiblackwelder said:


> TY for the list, as always.
> My book just went live. any feedback is appreciated. TY.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KV0VCBPMPC4G


I just finished reading the excerpt, and I'm both impressed and intrigue. While I was reading, I keep wondering why the Tins keep the human alive. Well, I can't wait to read more.

I'm going to nominate it, but I got a couple of questions. First, do you want the nomination now, or is it better to wait until you really need it, I mean like near the end? I would just reserve the slot.

I had never submitted to Kindle Scout, and until recently I wasn't paying attention. Hence, there is a lot I ignore about the process. Is it possible to make any changes after a submission has been approved?

Do you make your own covers? The ones in your signature look fantastic. And if you do, I would like to suggest adding more light to the Electric Gardens' cover. Because in small screens it's hard to see the Tins, only the girls picture and the gray wall is clear. The faster way to do that is adding semi-transparent layers between the images. If it's not possible, never mind. It's still a great cover.


----------



## ReaderPaul

RDCULP18 said:


> Crap. Only 8 days left for Knight School. This campaign has flown by. Does anyone know if a book has to be on Hot & Trending to be selected for publication?


As far as I can tell from previous entrants, making a list can be a guide for the Kindle Scout editors but will not affect their final decision. People seem to have ridden it for weeks and not made the cut. While one person I saw, spent a few hours in it and made it. I myself have nominated one book which hasn't seen a minute of Hot and Trending but it is a very well written book and has a great premise.

Best of luck for the remaining 8 days.

Paul Kilmartin 
(Secret of The Lost Key)


----------



## Jill James

Nominated Knight School. Good luck!

Getting my book ready to submit to Kindle Scout. So nervous I can't sleep!!


----------



## RDCULP18

ReaderPaul said:


> As far as I can tell from previous entrants, making a list can be a guide for the Kindle Scout editors but will not affect their final decision. People seem to have ridden it for weeks and not made the cut. While one person I saw, spent a few hours in it and made it. I myself have nominated one book which hasn't seen a minute of Hot and Trending but it is a very well written book and has a great premise.
> 
> Best of luck for the remaining 8 days.
> 
> Paul Kilmartin
> (Secret of The Lost Key)


Thanks, man. This will help me rest a little bit easier until the 8 days are over.


----------



## RDCULP18

Jill James said:


> Nominated Knight School. Good luck!
> 
> Getting my book ready to submit to Kindle Scout. So nervous I can't sleep!!


Thanks, Jill!  I really appreciate it. Good luck on your book too! You're in for an exciting ride, once your campaign gets started.


----------



## Peter Stein

Friday night, the Kindle Scout experience is coming to an end.

I really did not understand what Kindle Scout was when I entered. And I did not care much for it either. At first. That sure changed. 
Now I'm following the campaign on an hour-by-hour basis. Looking back I realize that I probably did some mistakes with my first fb-campaigns but in retrospect I don't care. It's a learning experience and you must make some mistakes in order to learn from it.

And what a fantastic experience it has been! I want to thank each and everyone of you for this. For me writing is a very lonely thing and just being in the program together with other authors and sharing it on this board is ... fantastic.

I think it was Sceptique that said it best earlier: It's all about you guys, sharing knowledge and connecting with other authors. (BFF on FB! )

Sceptique if you read this, I'm pretty sure you will have no problem succeding with your book in the future. You have all the tools, ran a solid campaign and what not. You know what they say: "You can't keep a good man down." (Or woman!) (Your first page is one of the best I've read in a long time.)

I mean, 97% or so will end up with "just" having Kindle Scout as a fantastic pre-launch-booster-rocket right? My 0.02$ anyway.

One more thing that I wonder about, will everybody receive a editorial note?

Right, I think that about covers it, before I go I'd like to share a piece of music that perfectly matches my mood this evening, enjoy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn_XsOUC9s0 (Calling America, ELO)

Have a real nice weekend everybody!

/Peter

p.s Steve Vernon: Thank you for putting me on the list, I can see traffic coming from that list in my statistics. d.s


----------



## sceptique

Got the feedback.
Some of the highlights:

"You're an all-around excellent writer, and your command of setting and character development are particularly good. However, your narrative voice strikes us as far too "adult" for a YA novel: it's a much more formal voice than is typical for a commercially-successful YA novel, and the cultural references are obscure and out-of-date by contemporary YA standards."

A few of my beta-readers are going to say: "Told ya so."
I've heard a few times that "this is not a YA novel, market it as 'General Sci-Fi' where it belongs."
I guess I'll do just that. 

There are also a few more suggestions for improvement related to plotting and structure.
It's a bit of a chicken-and-egg situation - you can't fix the novel problem spots until they turn you down because of them.

So, let's see how it does on the "grown-up sci-fi" market.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

sceptique said:


> Got the feedback.
> Some of the highlights:
> 
> "You're an all-around excellent writer, and your command of setting and character development are particularly good. However, your narrative voice strikes us as far too "adult" for a YA novel: it's a much more formal voice than is typical for a commercially-successful YA novel, and the cultural references are obscure and out-of-date by contemporary YA standards."
> 
> A few of my beta-readers are going to say: "Told ya so."
> I've heard a few times that "this is not a YA novel, market it as 'General Sci-Fi' where it belongs."
> I guess I'll do just that.
> 
> There are also a few more suggestions for improvement related to plotting and structure.
> It's a bit of a chicken-and-egg situation - you can't fix the novel problem spots until they turn you down because of them.
> 
> So, let's see how it does on the "grown-up sci-fi" market.


Congrats on the excellent feedback! You'd think they could have accepted it and just changed the categories. But I guess they may not have been looking for an adult sci-fi this month or something.


----------



## Arches

MelanieCellier said:


> Congrats on the excellent feedback! You'd think they could have accepted it and just changed the categories. But I guess they may not have been looking for an adult sci-fi this month or something.


I think a lot of the feedback Scout authors are getting is intended to be helpful but not necessarily to explain why a book was rejected. The editors aren't stupid, and they have to know when a simple fix is available that they could accept the book subject to it being fixed. In my case, the critique pointed out a dozen things that could be improved, and it took me less than two hours to address those issues.

Instead of seeing the critique as an explanation, maybe it's better to see it as a gift to help the author self-publish more successfully.


----------



## Simply_Me

sceptique said:


> Got the feedback.
> Some of the highlights:
> 
> "You're an all-around excellent writer, and your command of setting and character development are particularly good. However, your narrative voice strikes us as far too "adult" for a YA novel: it's a much more formal voice than is typical for a commercially-successful YA novel, and the cultural references are obscure and out-of-date by contemporary YA standards."
> 
> A few of my beta-readers are going to say: "Told ya so."
> I've heard a few times that "this is not a YA novel, market it as 'General Sci-Fi' where it belongs."
> I guess I'll do just that.
> 
> There are also a few more suggestions for improvement related to plotting and structure.
> It's a bit of a chicken-and-egg situation - you can't fix the novel problem spots until they turn you down because of them.
> 
> So, let's see how it does on the "grown-up sci-fi" market.


Not too far away from what any NY editor would say. I guess, an editor, is an editor. And a publishing contract with an advance still requires the same as usual. I saw that you already changed the book's category, I honesty don't think that's the issue. Yes, I know your beta readers think the same way as does the editor.

One of the reasons I like The Commander's Daughter so much, is because it has an anime vibe, that reminds me of when I had time to watch anime.

Well, here it goes my unsolicited opinion (feel free to ignore it, if it doesn't add anything helpful).

I agree with the editor that you are an excellent writer, and develop well the characters. But I respectfully disagree with the whole '_it's a much more formal voice than is typical for a commercially-successful YA novel, and the cultural references are obscure and out-of-date by contemporary YA standards_'.

The cultural references can be edited/replace. The voice? I read some of the previous books selected for publication in the same YA sci-fi sub-genre, and there are a couple of differences I noticed. The POV, usually is first person present. What the story is really about, and the conflict, are both stated clearly in the blur, and the first chapter. The background information is minimum, and if there is any action, is already happening in the first chapter too.

I suggest an experiment, that I just did. I read again The Commander's Daughter excerpt, and mentally I changed the POV from third person present to first person present. And that changed so much that I'm still surprised!

Please give it a try, and you will see what I mean. In first person, the narrative becomes poignant, and there are words that you might feel the need to replace, because of how intimate the voice sound. So, any 'formality' is gone. And, there are too many Japanese sentences. I know what most of those mean, but the average KU reader probably doesn't. I hope this helps.


----------



## Simply_Me

Arches said:


> I think a lot of the feedback Scout authors are getting is intended to be helpful but not necessarily to explain why a book was rejected. The editors aren't stupid, and they have to know when a simple fix is available that they could accept the book subject to it being fixed. In my case, the critique pointed out a dozen things that could be improved, and it took me less than two hours to address those issues.
> 
> Instead of seeing the critique as an explanation, maybe it's better to see it as a gift to help the author self-publish more successfully.


I agree with you. It's a matter of taking the positive and keep going on.

What do you guys think of asking the moderators, to allow individual threads for authors to have the submission critique 'before' submitting to Kindle Scout?

So, authors could get suggestions /feedback/ while they can still do something to improve the submission? We are already doing that with blurs and covers, so a 5000 word read shouldn't be a problem.

I'm suggestion this, because many authors in this board could help, thanks to the experience acquired by years submitting to editors. Many of us, myself included, gave submitting to editors a try, before self-publishing, and some of us, are hybrids too.

We learned the hard way for example, that too much information, very little dialogue and character interaction, would get us a rejection. And that is one of the issues I found in common among most of the nominated books that had not been selected. Sometimes beta readers would not say anything, or don't know any better. A fellow author, would tell because he/she knows the consequences of not killing the darlings. By the way, usually there is no need to kill any paragraph, just moving them further and divide them would be a fix.

Anyway, speaking of paragraph, I have some of them to create, I'll see you later.


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> Got the feedback.
> Some of the highlights:
> 
> "You're an all-around excellent writer, and your command of setting and character development are particularly good. However, your narrative voice strikes us as far too "adult" for a YA novel: it's a much more formal voice than is typical for a commercially-successful YA novel, and the cultural references are obscure and out-of-date by contemporary YA standards."
> 
> There are also a few more suggestions for improvement related to plotting and structure.
> It's a bit of a chicken-and-egg situation - you can't fix the novel problem spots until they turn you down because of them.
> 
> So, let's see how it does on the "grown-up sci-fi" market.


Thanks for sharing a bit of your feedback. Crossovers can do well. Glad to see your preorder availability up on Amazon.


----------



## Jill James

Pushed the submit button on Kindle Scout for Ghostly Intentions tonight. I feel as nervous as I did when I was doing query letters to editors and agents!


----------



## sceptique

Thanks, Simply_J! A lot of excellent ideas here.

To be honest, I'd be surprised if the book was chosen, knowing what I know about it's content. 

You are right, this is, essentially, an "otaku" book, and "otaku" are not a mass market by definition.

There are some editorial suggestions, that make take some time to implement (like changes to the plot structure).
But the suggestions for book marketing might be an easier fix. Here are some more, if you are interested:

*Marketing comments:*

· You've chosen some YA categories for the book's marketing, but there are several aspects of the content that are inconsistent with many YA readers' expectations for the genre, and so you might consider modifying either the content or your marketing strategy in the interest of best meeting readers' expectations:

o While there are many notable exceptions to this, most commercially-successful contemporary YA novels use a first-person narrator, or at least adopt a more young adult perspective. For example, the references to The King and I and Viktor Frankl are more consistent with the narrative voice of a book being marketed to middle-aged readers than to YA readers.

o Compared to most contemporary YA, an unusually high proportion of this novel's content is devoted to the adult characters discussing their adult conflicts with other adults. From a Sci-Fi worldbuilding perspective this is fantastic because it enhances the novel's sense of scope and realism, but YA readers are mostly interested in seeing the story through the young adult protagonist's perspective, and these scenes (particularly the ones featuring Stan and Takura) have a thoroughly adult point of view. Should you publish the book and find that YA readers are not drawn to the content, you might consider dropping the YA categories and simply marketing the book as non-YA Sci-Fi. (In which case, you might also consider changing the cover design to de-emphasize the protagonist's age.)

o To our eye, the cover design looks more like a line drawing than is perhaps ideal: the black shape outlines are very prominent, and the color shading looks a bit flat and painted on. We think that readers will be more likely to consider purchasing this book if the cover art is further refined so that it has a more photorealistic appearance. Furthermore, most readers will only ever see the book's cover at thumbnail size, and many will only see it in grayscale, and so we recommend proofing the illustration and lettering to those parameters, as well.

§ One more comment on the cover design: the gun in Harvie's hand seems too old-fashioned compared to the way the guns are described in the story.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

sceptique said:


> Thanks, Simply_J! A lot of excellent ideas here.
> 
> To be honest, I'd be surprised if the book was chosen, knowing what I know about it's content.
> 
> You are right, this is, essentially, an "otaku" book, and "otaku" are not a mass market by definition.
> 
> There are some editorial suggestions, that make take some time to implement (like changes to the plot structure).
> But the suggestions for book marketing might be an easier fix. Here are some more, if you are interested:
> 
> *Marketing comments:*
> 
> · You've chosen some YA categories for the book's marketing, but there are several aspects of the content that are inconsistent with many YA readers' expectations for the genre, and so you might consider modifying either the content or your marketing strategy in the interest of best meeting readers' expectations:
> 
> o While there are many notable exceptions to this, most commercially-successful contemporary YA novels use a first-person narrator, or at least adopt a more young adult perspective. For example, the references to The King and I and Viktor Frankl are more consistent with the narrative voice of a book being marketed to middle-aged readers than to YA readers.
> 
> o Compared to most contemporary YA, an unusually high proportion of this novel's content is devoted to the adult characters discussing their adult conflicts with other adults. From a Sci-Fi worldbuilding perspective this is fantastic because it enhances the novel's sense of scope and realism, but YA readers are mostly interested in seeing the story through the young adult protagonist's perspective, and these scenes (particularly the ones featuring Stan and Takura) have a thoroughly adult point of view. Should you publish the book and find that YA readers are not drawn to the content, you might consider dropping the YA categories and simply marketing the book as non-YA Sci-Fi. (In which case, you might also consider changing the cover design to de-emphasize the protagonist's age.)
> 
> o To our eye, the cover design looks more like a line drawing than is perhaps ideal: the black shape outlines are very prominent, and the color shading looks a bit flat and painted on. We think that readers will be more likely to consider purchasing this book if the cover art is further refined so that it has a more photorealistic appearance. Furthermore, most readers will only ever see the book's cover at thumbnail size, and many will only see it in grayscale, and so we recommend proofing the illustration and lettering to those parameters, as well.
> 
> § One more comment on the cover design: the gun in Harvie's hand seems too old-fashioned compared to the way the guns are described in the story.


I always wondered if they actually read all of the books. Based on your feedback, I would have to say they do. I hope your book does well on Kdp. 11,000 views is a huge audience.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Saturday. I've got today off as well.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Cutie by Peter Stein
5 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
7 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
7 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
7 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
8 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
12 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
12 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
13 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
13 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
14 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
14 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
22 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
22 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
28 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Peter Stein

A note on the cover for The Commanders daughter. Whenever I grade a cover I use three measurements. a) Design, style b) a face in the crowd or unique? c) grab-appeal (is it something that makes you wanna reach out and look more closely)

I'd say that even if TCD has slightly low points on a) that is actually a cause for increase in b) and c).

One of the things I absolutely love about the cover is that one a first look you can see that there is something 'off' with the picture of the girl. That increases the grab-appeal. Now I am intrigued. There is more to discuss, composition etc but I'll leave it at that.

Even if a genre change is condidered I think the girl is a keeper.


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> Pushed the submit button on Kindle Scout for Ghostly Intentions tonight. I feel as nervous as I did when I was doing query letters to editors and agents!


I submitted mine last night, too. Good luck with yours and don't stress. Come what may, it's great exposure for your work.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Quick question for those who've published through Scout/Kindle Press: When someone who has nominated your book actually downloads their free copy, it counts as a sale in the Amazon ecosystem as far as we can tell, correct? So, you get a ranking boost from it, etc? (Not including royalties, of course.)


----------



## georgiana89

R.E.Moore said:


> They certainly do read all shortlisted books, and quite thoroughly at that.


Does anyone know whether there's a set definition of what "shortlisted" means? I suppose that most of the time, you wouldn't know whether or not you'd been shortlisted, but the current promotion where shortlisted books get feedback and others don't means there must be a line drawn somewhere.

Is it a case of getting a set number of views/H&T hours/nominations etc? Or is it, rather like selection seems to be, entirely at the editors' discretion? Or is the whole thing as shrouded in mystery as everything else about the process?!


----------



## georgiana89

sceptique said:


> There are some editorial suggestions, that make take some time to implement (like changes to the plot structure).
> But the suggestions for book marketing might be an easier fix. Here are some more, if you are interested:


Sorry to hear you didn't get chosen. But that sounds like helpful feedback and as though they really engaged with the book, rather than dismissing it out of hand. I find it both fascinating and a little odd that they go into so much detail about the cover.

Anyway, good look with the self-pubbing. Like I said before, I'm sure you'll have a strong launch after all the pre-publicity you most have gained with this campaign.


----------



## georgiana89

Simply_J said:


> What do you guys think of asking the moderators, to allow individual threads for authors to have the submission critique 'before' submitting to Kindle Scout?
> 
> So, authors could get suggestions /feedback/ while they can still do something to improve the submission? We are already doing that with blurs and covers, so a 5000 word read shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I'm suggestion this, because many authors in this board could help, thanks to the experience acquired by years submitting to editors. Many of us, myself included, gave submitting to editors a try, before self-publishing, and some of us, are hybrids too.


I think this would be a great idea. I've done a lot of CP-ing/beta reading and received and acted on a lot of feedback on my novels too, and I'd be happy to give my thoughts on people's entries pre-submission. And indeed, I'd be keen to get views on any subsequent novels I decide to enter.

In the meantime, where's the thread you mentioned where people comment on covers and blurbs before they are submitted?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Jill James said:


> Pushed the submit button on Kindle Scout for Ghostly Intentions tonight. I feel as nervous as I did when I was doing query letters to editors and agents!


Good luck. May the gods of KindleScout be with you.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Kay7979 said:


> I submitted mine last night, too. Good luck with yours and don't stress. Come what may, it's great exposure for your work.


Wishing you lots of luck with your campaign, too.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Thanks, Sceptique, for sharing that feedback. Your experience has taught me a lot about what editors are looking for--solid, tightly-plotted books that fit a distinct genre.

Knowing this, I feel less optimistic about my chances. My book is a revised MFA thesis that I didn't write to genre. It has vaguely literary aspirations. However, my numbers are back up after a week off the hot & trending list. I credit this entirely to Jessica Rose's services at Best Indie Press (http://unbouncepages.com/bestindiepress_kindlescout/?utm_source=jessicaemailsignature&utm_medium=email&utm_content=jessicaemailsignature). At $200 for a four-day promotion, it is not cheap, but just check out these stats. (My promo went live on Jan. 16.)










Here's the campaign, if you're inclined to check it out: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/F2NAYVTGPPX7


----------



## SadieRiley

Thanks for everyone who nominated FIGHTING TO WIN. My campaign is in review, and I'm thinking about next steps. If it's not selected I haven't decided what I'll do with the book. It seems that most publish on Amazon immediately. Is that correct?

The email I wrote in the beginning that automatically goes to all nominators is horrible and has no call to action. But what is my call to action if I haven't decided what will happen with the book? When do they typically send this out, and will they let me modify it? If anyone is interested in stats here they are: 

6.2k Views
392 hour in H and T

If this post sounds confusing, its because I am confused.


----------



## Used To Be BH

georgiana89 said:


> Does anyone know whether there's a set definition of what "shortlisted" means? I suppose that most of the time, you wouldn't know whether or not you'd been shortlisted, but the current promotion where shortlisted books get feedback and others don't means there must be a line drawn somewhere.
> 
> Is it a case of getting a set number of views/H&T hours/nominations etc? Or is it, rather like selection seems to be, entirely at the editors' discretion? Or is the whole thing as shrouded in mystery as everything else about the process?!


It's shrouded in mystery.

There was speculation about a month ago that number of nominations had something to do with shortlisting. Well, not exactly speculation--a Scout employee, in responding to questions, actually said it did. I'm skeptical mostly because the inner workings aren't usually revealed, and at least one book got selected with zero hours in HT, which means very few nominations. I'm inclined to think the employee response may have been misinformed.

I think every book must get at least a glance. I'm now suspecting only the shortlisted titles get full reads. In those cases, they get *very* full reads.


----------



## Kay7979

MelanieCellier said:


> Quick question for those who've published through Scout/Kindle Press: When someone who has nominated your book actually downloads their free copy, it counts as a sale in the Amazon ecosystem as far as we can tell, correct? So, you get a ranking boost from it, etc? (Not including royalties, of course.)


Hopefully someone else will answer your question, but as far as I know, it works like someone buying a book you have on preorder. So, yes, it should favorably impact your sales rank.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Hopefully someone else will answer your question, but as far as I know, it works like someone buying a book you have on preorder. So, yes, it should favorably impact your sales rank.


I also believe that's the case.


----------



## Steve Vernon

MelanieCellier said:


> Quick question for those who've published through Scout/Kindle Press: When someone who has nominated your book actually downloads their free copy, it counts as a sale in the Amazon ecosystem as far as we can tell, correct? So, you get a ranking boost from it, etc? (Not including royalties, of course.)


Yup. Ranking is initially set by that first big rush of downloads - which is ANOTHER reason to push like all get-out for a lot of nominations.


----------



## Steve Vernon

georgiana89 said:


> Does anyone know whether there's a set definition of what "shortlisted" means? I suppose that most of the time, you wouldn't know whether or not you'd been shortlisted, but the current promotion where shortlisted books get feedback and others don't means there must be a line drawn somewhere.
> 
> Is it a case of getting a set number of views/H&T hours/nominations etc? Or is it, rather like selection seems to be, entirely at the editors' discretion? Or is the whole thing as shrouded in mystery as everything else about the process?!


When I got my initial telephone call from Kindle Press to let me know what would be happening with my book I was told that the primary factor in being selected was "Have you written a good, well-crafted, genre-specific, salable novel". Hot and trending is a small factor, although Kindle Press DOES certainly value high Hot and Trending, simply because the higher your Hot and Trending was - the better your initial ranking would be and the likelier your chances of receiving a good amount of early reviews.

KELPIE DREAMS was my second Scout submission and I promoted the heck out of it. Mind you, I probably only spent $20 to $30 on the marketing side of things. I made up for my lack of a promotional budget with a whole lot of sweat equity. I blogged everyday about the process and experience. I Facebooked like the God of all exhibitionists. I Tweeted like a flock of parakeets on speed. I scribbled NOMINATE MY BOOK in every men's room in Halifax.

So - write the best that you can manage. Write something that CLEARLY fits on a bookshelf - that is, something that fits squarely into a given popular genre. Do NOT write something that is too quirky and/or obscure and/or multi-genre.

And then get out there and hustle!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

SadieRiley said:


> Thanks for everyone who nominated FIGHTING TO WIN. My campaign is in review, and I'm thinking about next steps. If it's not selected I haven't decided what I'll do with the book. It seems that most publish on Amazon immediately. Is that correct?
> 
> The email I wrote in the beginning that automatically goes to all nominators is horrible and has no call to action. But what is my call to action if I haven't decided what will happen with the book? When do they typically send this out, and will they let me modify it? If anyone is interested in stats here they are:
> 
> 6.2k Views
> 392 hour in H and T
> 
> If this post sounds confusing, its because I am confused.


KS sends you an email reminding you how your letter will read when it gets sent out. 
You can respond to the email, rewrite what you want and they will change it. I emphasize - write it exactly as you want it. I wrote my response with instructions on what to change. They sent me back the email showing what they intended to email to the people who nominated my book. It was exactly as 
I had written, instructions and all.


----------



## Simply_Me

R.E.Moore said:


> Yes, it's possible to make changes after a submission has been approved and even after the campaign goes live. I've made a few myself. They give you a day or two to preview your campaign page after it's been approved but before anyone else can see it, during which time you can contact them with any changed you want made. After the campaign goes live, they are still quite responsive to any requests you might have, although I imagine they won't be too happy about changes substantial enough to confuse the readers.


Thanks, it's good to know. And the KS team is more flexible than I thought.



sceptique said:


> Thanks, Simply_J! A lot of excellent ideas here.
> 
> To be honest, I'd be surprised if the book was chosen, knowing what I know about it's content.
> 
> You are right, this is, essentially, an "otaku" book, and "otaku" are not a mass market by definition.
> 
> There are some editorial suggestions, that make take some time to implement (like changes to the plot structure).
> But the suggestions for book marketing might be an easier fix. Here are some more, if you are interested:
> 
> *Marketing comments:*
> 
> · You've chosen some YA categories for the book's marketing, but there are several aspects of the content that are inconsistent with many YA readers' expectations for the genre, and so you might consider modifying either the content or your marketing strategy in the interest of best meeting readers' expectations:
> 
> o While there are many notable exceptions to this, most commercially-successful contemporary YA novels use a first-person narrator, or at least adopt a more young adult perspective. For example, the references to The King and I and Viktor Frankl are more consistent with the narrative voice of a book being marketed to middle-aged readers than to YA readers.
> 
> o Compared to most contemporary YA, an unusually high proportion of this novel's content is devoted to the adult characters discussing their adult conflicts with other adults. From a Sci-Fi worldbuilding perspective this is fantastic because it enhances the novel's sense of scope and realism, but YA readers are mostly interested in seeing the story through the young adult protagonist's perspective, and these scenes (particularly the ones featuring Stan and Takura) have a thoroughly adult point of view. Should you publish the book and find that YA readers are not drawn to the content, you might consider dropping the YA categories and simply marketing the book as non-YA Sci-Fi. (In which case, you might also consider changing the cover design to de-emphasize the protagonist's age.)
> 
> o To our eye, the cover design looks more like a line drawing than is perhaps ideal: the black shape outlines are very prominent, and the color shading looks a bit flat and painted on. We think that readers will be more likely to consider purchasing this book if the cover art is further refined so that it has a more photorealistic appearance. Furthermore, most readers will only ever see the book's cover at thumbnail size, and many will only see it in grayscale, and so we recommend proofing the illustration and lettering to those parameters, as well.
> 
> § One more comment on the cover design: the gun in Harvie's hand seems too old-fashioned compared to the way the guns are described in the story.


Now, I understand better their decision. Thanks for sharing.

Yeah, I used to be an "otaku" and I found anime an inspiration to start writing again. (I was writing since I was a child, but stopped when I grew up). The irony is once I took writing seriously, there was no time for anime. There is a lot I intend to catch with soon.

Well, I don't know your goals as an author, but in order to succeed we sometimes must adapt. You can publish Harvie as you intended originally. And on the side, I suggest that you write a new series using the same world from Harvie, but more commercial. Using an anime analogy, it would be more like 'Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny' than 'Kurau Phantom Memory'. There still a lot room for drama and action.

And, of course, written in the first person present tense POV, and character driven. In that way, you can write what you feel like, and be successful too. I'ts what some famous authors had done.


----------



## Simply_Me

georgiana89 said:


> I think this would be a great idea. I've done a lot of CP-ing/beta reading and received and acted on a lot of feedback on my novels too, and I'd be happy to give my thoughts on people's entries pre-submission. And indeed, I'd be keen to get views on any subsequent novels I decide to enter.
> 
> In the meantime, where's the thread you mentioned where people comment on covers and blurbs before they are submitted?


The threads for blurs and covers are individually posted by authors. These are two of the most recent ones:

Blurb and cover feedback please?
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,260033.0.html

Just got new covers up, comments welcome!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,260050.0.html

I thought that we could do something like 'Please take a look at my YA Kindle Scout MS before I submit' type of thread, so the ones of us who have the time, experience and willingness could see if there is anything to better the submission.


----------



## Simply_Me

I just nominated Cutie by Peter Stein. 

Jill James and Kay L Ling, I don't see your names on Steve's list, or are you guys using a pen name? Huh, maybe I missed something, I'm sorry, if I did.

Anyway, best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Kay7979

Simply_J said:


> I just nominated Cutie by Peter Stein.
> 
> Jill James and Kay L Ling, I don't see your names on Steve's list, or are you guys using a pen name? Huh, maybe I missed something, I'm sorry, if I did.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck, everyone!


We're still waiting for our campaigns to be approved and go live.


----------



## Simply_Me

Kay7979 said:


> We're still waiting for our campaigns to be approved and go live.


Thanks.



I knew I missed something. I'm juggling too many things at the same time.


----------



## Peter Stein

Simply_J said:


> I just nominated Cutie by Peter Stein.


Thank you! (Or as we say it in Sweden: Tusen tack!)

It's late night here in Sweden and I am doing an early draft of Author's afterword with the purpose pitching for the sequel to Cutie and maybe getting some reviews.

I'm still not sure about this. It kind of feels like I am compromising the book with stuff from the outside world. Stuff I'd like to keep out. Marketing stuff that should have no place in a book.

Where are you guys on this? Better to skip it right?


----------



## kalencap

SadieRiley said:


> Thanks for everyone who nominated FIGHTING TO WIN. My campaign is in review, and I'm thinking about next steps. If it's not selected I haven't decided what I'll do with the book. It seems that most publish on Amazon immediately. Is that correct?
> 
> The email I wrote in the beginning that automatically goes to all nominators is horrible and has no call to action. But what is my call to action if I haven't decided what will happen with the book? When do they typically send this out, and will they let me modify it? If anyone is interested in stats here they are:
> 
> 6.2k Views
> 392 hour in H and T
> 
> If this post sounds confusing, its because I am confused.


Your stats look good. Best wishes on the outcome.


----------



## Jill James

Kay7979 said:


> I submitted mine last night, too. Good luck with yours and don't stress. Come what may, it's great exposure for your work.


Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Jill James

ronesa_aveela said:


> Good luck. May the gods of KindleScout be with you.


Thanks, Ronesa.


----------



## Jill James

Simply_J said:


> I just nominated Cutie by Peter Stein.
> 
> Jill James and Kay L Ling, I don't see your names on Steve's list, or are you guys using a pen name? Huh, maybe I missed something, I'm sorry, if I did.


I just submitted it last night, I haven't heard yet if they accepted it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it is Sunday and I have got an evening shift at work ahead of me.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Cutie by Peter Stein
4 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
6 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
6 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
6 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
7 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
11 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
11 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
12 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
12 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
13 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
13 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
21 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
21 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
27 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Peter Stein

And now, the end is near
And so I face the final curtain
My friend, I'll say it clear
I'll state my case, of which I'm certain

Stats:
8k views, 56% from Kindle. Looks like it will be a total of 150 hrs in the Hot and Trending list with almost all the last week.
The last 4 days will be with 100% on the list so that was nice to finish like that. 

In retrospect, I should not have done the fb ads. Lincoln J Cole, Authors Shout, readper and the other book blogs proved to be working when fb was not. Still here we are and I am very happy with the fact that at one point in time, my book was on the hot list of Kindle Scout. 

That's huge for me. (Even if I had to pay for the promotion, it doesn't matter. I WAS on the list with my book!)

I'll be signing off now, but I am sure we'll see each other in the other threads here on kboards.

One more thing. This was a truly a fantastic experience. I want to do it again! I hope I can enter my next book here in 2019 when it should be ready and translated. See you then!

To the rest of you still in the program: Good luck and I hope you have a fantastic journey!

/Peter


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## kalencap

Peter Stein said:


> And now, the end is near
> And so I face the final curtain
> My friend, I'll say it clear
> I'll state my case, of which I'm certain
> 
> Stats:
> 8k views, 56% from Kindle. Looks like it will be a total of 150 hrs in the Hot and Trending list with almost all the last week.
> The last 4 days will be with 100% on the list so that was nice to finish like that.
> 
> In retrospect, I should not have done the fb ads. Lincoln J Cole, Authors Shout, readper and the other book blogs proved to be working when fb was not. Still here we are and I am very happy with the fact that at one point in time, my book was on the hot list of Kindle Scout.
> 
> That's huge for me. (Even if I had to pay for the promotion, it doesn't matter. I WAS on the list with my book!)
> 
> I'll be signing off now, but I am sure we'll see each other in the other threads here on kboards.
> 
> One more thing. This was a truly a fantastic experience. I want to do it again! I hope I can enter my next book here in 2019 when it should be ready and translated. See you then!
> 
> To the rest of you still in the program: Good luck and I hope you have a fantastic journey!
> 
> /Peter


Those look like great stats to me. You finished strong, so would think that would impress those deciding on marketability of your novel for kindle publication selection.

For my entry, "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM ) has slowed down on views, but still trending all right overall, seems to be part of that murky middle third of the campaign experience. I'm not sure I'll see 8000 views. Looking to give a more formal update tomorrow.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Peter Stein said:


> And now, the end is near
> And so I face the final curtain
> My friend, I'll say it clear
> I'll state my case, of which I'm certain
> 
> Stats:
> 8k views, 56% from Kindle. Looks like it will be a total of 150 hrs in the Hot and Trending list with almost all the last week.
> The last 4 days will be with 100% on the list so that was nice to finish like that.
> 
> In retrospect, I should not have done the fb ads. Lincoln J Cole, Authors Shout, readper and the other book blogs proved to be working when fb was not. Still here we are and I am very happy with the fact that at one point in time, my book was on the hot list of Kindle Scout.
> 
> That's huge for me. (Even if I had to pay for the promotion, it doesn't matter. I WAS on the list with my book!)
> 
> I'll be signing off now, but I am sure we'll see each other in the other threads here on kboards.
> 
> One more thing. This was a truly a fantastic experience. I want to do it again! I hope I can enter my next book here in 2019 when it should be ready and translated. See you then!
> 
> To the rest of you still in the program: Good luck and I hope you have a fantastic journey!
> 
> /Peter


Thanks for posting, these stats are great and very interesting in comparison to mine.

Here are mine with four days left...

1.6k views, 124 hours in hot and trending, 85% from kindle scout.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Cutie by Peter Stein
An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Cutie by Peter Stein
> An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## ritastradling

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so it is Sunday and I have got an evening shift at work ahead of me.


Hey Steve  is there anyway that you could add my grandpa's campaign to your list? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/19DC3M65T0O2I

Hi everyone  haven't been here in a while, but I'll be sure to to start nominating all of your books!!! Just grabbed Cutie and An Occupied Grave


----------



## kalencap

Update on "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" kindle scout run - https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM

Reached the second goal of 250 hours H&T yesterday with 12 days remaining. Page views are at 5.5K. Since page views dropped off while maintaining some H&T time, revising third goal down to 7K page views. Since I'm goal oriented (as if that's not obvious), a 4th stretch goal for H&T hours is 361 - just over half.

Unlike what some others have stated recently, have been finding the modest amount of fb ads to be a useful part of the mix in this, particularly after becoming better at targeting them more effectively since the first round. Will try a bit more to get a more fully informed opinion.

Thanks everyone for any support you can give - including shares of "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" listing.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Bill Hiatt said:


> I also believe that's the case.





Steve Vernon said:


> Yup. Ranking is initially set by that first big rush of downloads - which is ANOTHER reason to push like all get-out for a lot of nominations.





Kay7979 said:


> Hopefully someone else will answer your question, but as far as I know, it works like someone buying a book you have on preorder. So, yes, it should favorably impact your sales rank.


I've been thinking about this a little lately, and wondering if it actually works against Kindle Press books, to some extent. We know that a lot of Scouters will nominate ending soon books that look vaguely interesting to them in order to maximize their nominations. So, I suspect you end up with a lot of nominators who aren't necessarily primarily readers of your sub-genre. (I know I have some Kindle Press books sitting on my kindle that I nominated because they looked good, downloaded when they were selected, and haven't actually gotten around to reading because they're not really my genre.) This is also borne out by the reviews you'll see on Kindle Press books saying something along the lines of "I don't usually read this genre, but I got this book from Kindle Scout, and..." In fact, I seem to remember previous selected authors commenting that they ended up with lower review averages because of this phenomenon.

But the issue that I've been thinking about is the power of a launch and training the algorithms (which Chris Fox talks about in his book Six Figure Author: Using Data to Sell Books). If you want the majority of your early purchasers to be focussed fans within your sub-genre in order to train the Amazon algorithms who they should show your book to, then all those early downloads from casual Scouters may well end up damaging a launch. I wonder if this factor (along with issues like the downgraded reviews from people who don't really like the genre) is part of the reason that Kindle Press doesn't seem to have quite the power of some of the other Amazon imprints.

It's an interesting question but, of course, I don't know that there's actually much you can do about it. It might be an argument against casting your net really wide for nominations, though, I suppose. Are any of the Kindle Scout advertising options genre targeted?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Monday, Monday - can't trust that day - but here you are anyway!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
5 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
5 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
5 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
6 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
10 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
10 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
11 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
11 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
12 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
12 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
20 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
20 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
25 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
26 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

MelanieCellier said:


> I've been thinking about this a little lately, and wondering if it actually works against Kindle Press books, to some extent. We know that a lot of Scouters will nominate ending soon books that look vaguely interesting to them in order to maximize their nominations. So, I suspect you end up with a lot of nominators who aren't necessarily primarily readers of your sub-genre. (I know I have some Kindle Press books sitting on my kindle that I nominated because they looked good, downloaded when they were selected, and haven't actually gotten around to reading because they're not really my genre.) This is also borne out by the reviews you'll see on Kindle Press books saying something along the lines of "I don't usually read this genre, but I got this book from Kindle Scout, and..." In fact, I seem to remember previous selected authors commenting that they ended up with lower review averages because of this phenomenon.
> 
> But the issue that I've been thinking about is the power of a launch and training the algorithms (which Chris Fox talks about in his book Six Figure Author: Using Data to Sell Books). If you want the majority of your early purchasers to be focussed fans within your sub-genre in order to train the Amazon algorithms who they should show your book to, then all those early downloads from casual Scouters may well end up damaging a launch. I wonder if this factor (along with issues like the downgraded reviews from people who don't really like the genre) is part of the reason that Kindle Press doesn't seem to have quite the power of some of the other Amazon imprints.
> 
> It's an interesting question but, of course, I don't know that there's actually much you can do about it. It might be an argument against casting your net really wide for nominations, though, I suppose. Are any of the Kindle Scout advertising options genre targeted?


I think you raise some valid concerns. Like you, I've nominated books from this list or directly from the KS website that seemed professional, though not necessarily my preferred genre. I have tons of winners I haven't read, and I've read quite a few that weren't selected. As a side note, many that weren't selected were as engaging--if not more so--than those that were. My favorite genre is fantasy, but I also like certain types of mysteries and romances. Hopefully, other KS nominators are the same way, and while the books they nominate may not be their preferred genre, they still enjoy them and will leave fair reviews.

As for messing with your also-boughts, initially that may be the case. If a lot of the nominators are fans of your previous books, that would help. Or if nominators came from targeted FB ads. Before long, I imagine readers of your own genre would dominate the also-boughts, and it would sort itself out.

I wonder if authors who are selected are allowed to use review services such as Hidden Gems. That would be another way to get genre-specific reviews prior to launch. I know the rules state you're allowed to supply copies to reviewers, so maybe that's an option.


----------



## Used To Be BH

MelanieCellier said:


> I've been thinking about this a little lately, and wondering if it actually works against Kindle Press books, to some extent. We know that a lot of Scouters will nominate ending soon books that look vaguely interesting to them in order to maximize their nominations. So, I suspect you end up with a lot of nominators who aren't necessarily primarily readers of your sub-genre. (I know I have some Kindle Press books sitting on my kindle that I nominated because they looked good, downloaded when they were selected, and haven't actually gotten around to reading because they're not really my genre.) This is also borne out by the reviews you'll see on Kindle Press books saying something along the lines of "I don't usually read this genre, but I got this book from Kindle Scout, and..." In fact, I seem to remember previous selected authors commenting that they ended up with lower review averages because of this phenomenon.
> 
> But the issue that I've been thinking about is the power of a launch and training the algorithms (which Chris Fox talks about in his book Six Figure Author: Using Data to Sell Books). If you want the majority of your early purchasers to be focussed fans within your sub-genre in order to train the Amazon algorithms who they should show your book to, then all those early downloads from casual Scouters may well end up damaging a launch. I wonder if this factor (along with issues like the downgraded reviews from people who don't really like the genre) is part of the reason that Kindle Press doesn't seem to have quite the power of some of the other Amazon imprints.
> 
> It's an interesting question but, of course, I don't know that there's actually much you can do about it. It might be an argument against casting your net really wide for nominations, though, I suppose. Are any of the Kindle Scout advertising options genre targeted?


Interesting ideas! However, I'm more inclined to think the reason KP has less clout is that it has fewer resources. It looks more to me as if it's an experiment, not something that Amazon has really gone all-in on. I see a lot more promotions for other imprints than I do for KP. Selections for Kindle First reads are drawn from other imprints, never from KP (unless I've missed something). Also, KP is restricted to digital formats--and, in practice, to ebooks in English. Audio books haven't happened yet. Translations haven't happened yet.

That's not to say that KP isn't a good deal. It's just better to compare it to a small publisher than to a major one--or even another Amazon imprint.

That said, the issue with reviews and algorithms is real. Not much could be done about the first one, but Amazon could, if it wanted to, adjust the algorithm to give less weight to nominators who don't normally read the genre. (Maybe a brief survey to find out which genres each scouter prefers would help in that regard.)

With regard to targeted ads for Scout, Ripley's Booklist is targeted to YA and NA readers (and the advertised books in campaigns in general seem to target sci-fi and fantasy mostly). Lincoln Cole and Jaxon Reed both also write in those genres, so I assume their mailing lists reflect those preferences. Generally, that means writers of science fiction and fantasy are in good shape. I wish there were some way to encourage other promoters to offer a Scout alternative. Ones with large enough reading lists (ENT, for instance), could easily do a targeted Scout campaign.

Sadly, I have no idea how to encourage large providers to get into Scout campaigns. Are there enough of us who pay for advertising to make it worthwhile? I have no idea.


----------



## ReaderPaul

It's really tough not to feel disheartened when reading of people's page views and Hot and Trending list hours, especially when we have no idea if any of that has a bearing on the outcome. 

In fact, it seems to have less of an impact, or even a damaging one. Let me explain my theory.

Kindle Scout choose the best story, period. I think they take into account any previous titles and how far your reach is. But not entirely sure it's weighted against the hours in Hot and Trending or even page views. We have all seen the ads that promise to place your book in the H&T list, and Kindle Scout know when you use them, so by default, do they carry little weight?

My theory is, they read em all, unless they are atrocious from the get go and they factor in the amount of people who have had to Google your book title themselves.


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

ReaderPaul said:


> My theory is, they read em all, unless they are atrocious from the get go and they factor in the amount of people who have had to Google your book title themselves.


That's pretty much my take.


----------



## kalencap

Bill Hiatt said:


> Interesting ideas! However, I'm more inclined to think the reason KP has less clout is that it has fewer resources. It looks more to me as if it's an experiment, not something that Amazon has really gone all-in on. I see a lot more promotions for other imprints than I do for KP. Selections for Kindle First reads are drawn from other imprints, never from KP (unless I've missed something). Also, KP is restricted to digital formats--and, in practice, to ebooks in English. Audio books haven't happened yet. Translations haven't happened yet.
> 
> That's not to say that KP isn't a good deal. It's just better to compare it to a small publisher than to a major one--or even another Amazon imprint.
> 
> That said, the issue with reviews and algorithms is real. Not much could be done about the first one, but Amazon could, if it wanted to, adjust the algorithm to give less weight to nominators who don't normally read the genre. (Maybe a brief survey to find out which genres each scouter prefers would help in that regard.)
> 
> With regard to targeted ads for Scout, Ripley's Booklist is targeted to YA and NA readers (and the advertised books in campaigns in general seem to target sci-fi and fantasy mostly). Lincoln Cole and Jaxon Reed both also write in those genres, so I assume their mailing lists reflect those preferences. Generally, that means writers of science fiction and fantasy are in good shape. I wish there were some way to encourage other promoters to offer a Scout alternative. Ones with large enough reading lists (ENT, for instance), could easily do a targeted Scout campaign.
> 
> Sadly, I have no idea how to encourage large providers to get into Scout campaigns. Are there enough of us who pay for advertising to make it worthwhile? I have no idea.


Neat information. By the way went ahead and picked up your "Past Selves" just now. "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM ) also has a transmigration/reincarnation angle with Aethalides and you-know-who in its "hidden histories" angle. So, that novel of yours intrigued me.


----------



## RE Johnston

R.E.Moore said:


> Some of us need Kindle Scout to get the ball rolling.


That's my situation, too. Getting selected would be super, but the real motivation is early exposure to a whole lot of eyeballs.


----------



## Kay7979

R.E.Moore said:


> Yes, although I'm still on the fence about self-publishing. I don't know if I'm cut out for it. I'll have to really give it some thought after my 45 days run out (unless...).


Seriously, it's not that bad. I'm at the point where the idea of giving up control of any part of the process makes me nervous. Kindle Scout campaigns prepare you for the real world of having to promote yourself and take control of your destiny, and that's a good thing.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Seriously, it's not that bad. I'm at the point where the idea of giving up control of any part of the process makes me nervous. Kindle Scout campaigns prepare you for the real world of having to promote yourself and take control of your destiny, and that's a good thing.


I agree completely. There is no right way to promote yourself, and this is sort of a safe space to test the waters. After all, you aren't asking people to actually pay for your product, but rather just to click a couple of times to show their support!


----------



## ReaderPaul

R.E.Moore said:


> Whenever I feel disheartened about this, I ask myself the following question: Do I want my novel's future to be in the hands of people who would accept/reject it based on my nomination-hustling abilities? Others may look at this differently, of course, but my answer is no. So, I decided early on to take the lone-wolf approach. After all, the reason I'm doing this in the first place is to avoid just throwing my work into the abyss for absolutely no one to see. Some of us need Kindle Scout to get the ball rolling.


Me too. And as an aside, it has made me use and connect with Twitter a lot better. Instagram too. That can only help. The lone wolf approach. I am going to remember that. Thanks.


----------



## Jill James

Ghostly Intentions was approved so I get to join this roller-coaster ride! I've read so many helpful things on these posts that it can only help.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jill James said:


> Ghostly Intentions was approved so I get to join this roller-coaster ride! I've read so many helpful things on these posts that it can only help.


Good luck and welcome aboard! It's going to be a wild couple of weeks so just keep your spirits high!


----------



## georgiana89

Jill James said:


> Ghostly Intentions was approved so I get to join this roller-coaster ride! I've read so many helpful things on these posts that it can only help.


Good luck! When does it launch?


----------



## RDCULP18

Jill James said:


> Ghostly Intentions was approved so I get to join this roller-coaster ride! I've read so many helpful things on these posts that it can only help.


Good Luck  Hope you do well!


----------



## Jill James

Thanks everyone. The email said 12am EST Jan. 24th, so I'm in Nevada, so I'm thinking tomorrow night at 9pm my time.


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> Thanks everyone. The email said 12am EST Jan. 24th, so I'm in Nevada, so I'm thinking tomorrow night at 9pm my time.


We start at the same time. I'll be rooting for your book the entire 30 days, and joining you at the end in the waiting room!

As a weird side note, I checked my first campaign, and that one started on Wednesday the 24th, just like this one, only it was August 2016.


----------



## Used To Be BH

kalencap said:


> Neat information. By the way went ahead and picked up your "Past Selves" just now. "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" ( https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1X44DG0TTIURM ) also has a transmigration/reincarnation angle with Aethalides and you-know-who in its "hidden histories" angle. So, that novel of yours intrigued me.


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jill James

Kay7979 said:


> We start at the same time. I'll be rooting for your book the entire 30 days, and joining you at the end in the waiting room!
> 
> As a weird side note, I checked my first campaign, and that one started on Wednesday the 24th, just like this one, only it was August 2016.


Kay, I'll be watching yours as well. Good luck!!


----------



## Simply_Me

Jill James said:


> Ghostly Intentions was approved so I get to join this roller-coaster ride! I've read so many helpful things on these posts that it can only help.


Best of luck, Jill. I'm looking forward to read the Ghostly Intentions excerpt.

Yes, this thread has priceless information.


----------



## kalencap

Jill James said:


> Ghostly Intentions was approved so I get to join this roller-coaster ride! I've read so many helpful things on these posts that it can only help.


Great! Welcome aboard!


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> We start at the same time. I'll be rooting for your book the entire 30 days, and joining you at the end in the waiting room!
> 
> As a weird side note, I checked my first campaign, and that one started on Wednesday the 24th, just like this one, only it was August 2016.


Good. Glad to see it was a good experience for you and you are doing the kindle scout route again.


----------



## jaxonreed

Bill Hiatt said:


> With regard to targeted ads for Scout, Ripley's Booklist is targeted to YA and NA readers (and the advertised books in campaigns in general seem to target sci-fi and fantasy mostly). Lincoln Cole and Jaxon Reed both also write in those genres, so I assume their mailing lists reflect those preferences. Generally, that means writers of science fiction and fantasy are in good shape.


I also have a ton of romance fans. I'm constantly scrambling to try and find them good titles every week.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and it is snowing and cold here in Halifax. They are calling for it to warm up and start raining by noontime and melt a lot of accumulated snow, and then freeze again by nightfall.

Cold, warm, cold again - sounds a lot like menopause, doesn't it?

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
4 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
4 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
4 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
5 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
9 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
9 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
10 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
10 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
11 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
11 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
19 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
19 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
24 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
25 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

kalencap said:


> Good. Glad to see it was a good experience for you and you are doing the kindle scout route again.


I would say it was a mixed experience. I HATED the constant "vote for me" efforts, and by the end of the campaign I was so exhausted I came down with a cold and was sick for days, LOL. I said I would NEVER put myself and my family through that again.

I LOVED meeting so many great authors and sharing ideas and information. A year and a half later I'm still in touch with some of them. I started the Kindle Scout alumni thread noted at the bottom of Steve's daily post so some of us could continue to hang out and support each other. The thread was super active for a while, and spun off into a FB group as well. Now, people seem to have drifted off and seldom post. There's a wealth of marketing info there. The other thing I LIKED was learning to self-promote. Kindle Scout forced me to develop a website, FB page, Goodreads profile etc. All super useful because if anyone thinks winning a contract means you can sit back and Amazon will make you successful, you're sadly mistaken. Check out the sales rank on the winning books and you'll see what I mean. Few have excellent sales ranks.

So, with all the above in mind, this time I'm paying for advertising, and I hope it will generate nominations by people who read and enjoy my kind of fantasy novel. I will do some self-promotion, but I am NOT emailing and PMing hundreds of people like last time and running a bunch of my own FB pleas for nominations. In fact, in ten days I leave for two weeks vacation, so during the difficult middle portion of my campaign I'll be sipping tropical drinks and visiting Hogwarts, lol.

I have little expectation KS will take my book. They have a poor track record in accepting high/epic fantasy, and this book has sort of a "cliffhangerish" ending. I do expect, however, to get tons of eyeballs on the new book, and hopefully drive sales and KU reads to my current trilogy since those books provide the back story to the new series.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Well, hello everyone, I'm back! My new scifi book The Lunar Deception will go live on the 25th.  In the mean time I'm off to nominate from the list. Nice to see some familar faces!


----------



## kalencap

Apologize everyone. Received moderator feedback I lapsed into self-promotion in post content here and admit, in hindsight, I see their point.

Another lesson for me in differentiating between post and signature content (ie. no links to my titles in posts). I apologize for putting anyone on the spot over it.

Hope everyone is doing well with their kindle scout campaigns.


----------



## Kay7979

Hi Steve,

Please add me to the list when you get a chance. Wards and Wonders goes live at midnight!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30OFE66W7DWXO


----------



## Jill James

Like Kay, mine goes live at midnight too.

Ghostly Intentions

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D4UWV0OHU0HZ


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. Why aren't you writing? Why aren't I writing? Why hasn't destiny sent me a bucket full of money and a peanut butter, honey and banana sandwich

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
3 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
3 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
3 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
4 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
8 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
8 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
9 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
9 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
10 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
10 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
18 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
18 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
23 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
24 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
29 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
29 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Kay7979 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Please add me to the list when you get a chance. Wards and Wonders goes live at midnight!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30OFE66W7DWXO


I'll be interested to hear if you get any flow through to your other books (I think you mentioned upthread it was one of your hoped for aims of the campaign). I'm disappointed to see that they still haven't fixed the feature that used to display other books by the author on the Kindle Scout page. It's been long enough now that I'm starting to question if it will be fixed.


----------



## ReaderPaul

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. Why aren't you writing? Why aren't I writing? Why hasn't destiny sent me a bucket full of money and a peanut butter, honey and banana sandwich
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
> 3 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 3 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 3 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 4 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 8 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 8 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 9 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 9 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 10 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 10 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 18 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 18 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
> 23 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
> 24 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
> 29 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> 29 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


I would trade a Kindle Scout deal for the sandwich you just described. Mmmm


----------



## Kay7979

MelanieCellier said:


> I'll be interested to hear if you get any flow through to your other books (I think you mentioned upthread it was one of your hoped for aims of the campaign). I'm disappointed to see that they still haven't fixed the feature that used to display other books by the author on the Kindle Scout page. It's been long enough now that I'm starting to question if it will be fixed.


I noticed that the book display feature still isn't working, which is disappointing. It's to their advantage to direct readers to all our books since they get a cut of our profits. Sigh. But, not to be circumvented, I used the "tell us about your series" interview question to mention my other books. Naturally, this wouldn't work for everyone, but my submission is the first book of a spinoff series based on my trilogy, so it's relevant. It's impossible to say whether the campaign is already helping me, or whether today's activity is the result of a prior boosted FB cover reveal post or AMS ads, but I started out the day better than usual. I had rank drops on all three books overnight, which often happens, but Wednesday is typically a dead day. I do best from Friday through Monday. Also, I already have 1990 KENP at eight in the morning, and that's not typical. I might have that at the end of the day, but not at this hour. So, it should be interesting to see how this plays out!


----------



## WandWSawday

Just wanted to throw our hat in the ring: The Haunting of Kaleb Bell went live at midnight yesterday:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PMJ7X0JNP6W5

Best of luck to Kay and Jill and anyone else whose book is currently under consideration. This thread is awesome! So much useful information.


----------



## Kay7979

WandWSawday said:


> Just wanted to throw our hat in the ring: The Haunting of Kaleb Bell went live at midnight yesterday:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PMJ7X0JNP6W5
> 
> Best of luck to Kay and Jill and anyone else whose book is currently under consideration. This thread is awesome! So much useful information.


Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Kay7979 said:


> I noticed that the book display feature still isn't working, which is disappointing. It's to their advantage to direct readers to all our books since they get a cut of our profits. Sigh. But, not to be circumvented, I used the "tell us about your series" interview question to mention my other books. Naturally, this wouldn't work for everyone, but my submission is the first book of a spinoff series based on my trilogy, so it's relevant. It's impossible to say whether the campaign is already helping me, or whether today's activity is the result of a prior boosted FB cover reveal post or AMS ads, but I started out the day better than usual. I had rank drops on all three books overnight, which often happens, but Wednesday is typically a dead day. I do best from Friday through Monday. Also, I already have 1990 KENP at eight in the morning, and that's not typical. I might have that at the end of the day, but not at this hour. So, it should be interesting to see how this plays out!


I suspect the different parts of Amazon are more silo-ed than that. Clicking on the link takes a potential reader/purchaser away from Kindle Scout and away from Kindle Press books, which may be why they have no urgency (intent at all?) to fix it. But maybe I'm just cynical


----------



## Brigitta Moon

MelanieCellier said:


> I suspect the different parts of Amazon are more silo-ed than that. Clicking on the link takes a potential reader/purchaser away from Kindle Scout and away from Kindle Press books, which may be why they have no urgency (intent at all?) to fix it. But maybe I'm just cynical


Although the actual books are not present the amazon link is there. If a person is interested they can click it and it will take the person away from Kindlescout to the author's
page. I believe we were given the option to add four or five links to our author Q&A. I definitely took advantage of it. They may never fix it. I emailed them about it before Christmas.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Brigitta Moon said:


> Although the actual books are not present the amazon link is there. If a person is interested they can click it and it will take the person away from Kindlescout to the author's
> page. I believe we were given the option to add four or five links to our author Q&A. I definitely took advantage of it. They may never fix it. I emailed them about it before Christmas.


Yes, it's been long enough that I suspect it's not coming back. If it does, I'll be pleasantly surprised to be wrong as I'd love it to be working before I try Kindle Scout again  A text link is a very different thing than a row of shiny covers (that may match your Scout offering) and requires a greater degree of commitment to looking you and your other books up. It's still better than nothing, of course.


----------



## ReaderPaul

Kay7979 said:


> I noticed that the book display feature still isn't working, which is disappointing. It's to their advantage to direct readers to all our books since they get a cut of our profits. Sigh. But, not to be circumvented, I used the "tell us about your series" interview question to mention my other books. Naturally, this wouldn't work for everyone, but my submission is the first book of a spinoff series based on my trilogy, so it's relevant. It's impossible to say whether the campaign is already helping me, or whether today's activity is the result of a prior boosted FB cover reveal post or AMS ads, but I started out the day better than usual. I had rank drops on all three books overnight, which often happens, but Wednesday is typically a dead day. I do best from Friday through Monday. Also, I already have 1990 KENP at eight in the morning, and that's not typical. I might have that at the end of the day, but not at this hour. So, it should be interesting to see how this plays out!


I wonder is that to make it a more level playing field for new authors who maybe have not yet built an audience?


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Hi Steve,

Could you add The Lunar Deception to the list please, I'm back in the game!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/15IM97FD82Y0B


----------



## kalencap

Update on "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" kindle scout campaign.

With 2/3 completed, hopefully coming out of that murky middle phase. New page views continue to trickle in, but still under 6k - perhaps two more days or so for that. Currently, the title is out of hot and trending, but has spent over half of its time there, so still on track overall.

Glad to see we are getting more entries to our list here. Good luck everyone on your campaigns.


----------



## lincolnjcole

T E Scott Writer said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Could you add The Lunar Deception to the list please, I'm back in the game!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/15IM97FD82Y0B


Haha super cool! Good luck with the new campaign!


----------



## Kay7979

ReaderPaul said:


> I wonder is that to make it a more level playing field for new authors who maybe have not yet built an audience?


Truly, it would make little difference. Most nominators vote for books they would genuinely like to read. They don't care if you've written one or forty. I'm sure there are some who are more interested in wracking up points on the leaderboard, picking winning titles. Those people might check to see what else the author has published, figuring the odds of acceptance are better with multiple books. I have a feeling those are the people who win a book that's not their preferred genre and then leave an unfavorable review if they don't like it! Bottom line, I don't think you need to worry about a level playing field as far as nominations are concerned. When it comes to the editorial staff, that could be another matter. There is clearly a tendency to select authors with a track record, which only makes good business sense. But they certainly do take debut novels, too.


----------



## Kay7979

R.E.Moore said:


> In addition to what Kay said above about nominators, I think Kindle Scout isn't really a competition in the traditional sense. It's more of a vetting process, if not just a way to keep authors "entertained" while their books are considered for publication. Say there are two excellent, publication-worthy books, one from an author with a backlist and the other a debut, what's to stop KS from selecting both? I'm pretty sure there have even been cases when three books were announced "selected" on the same day. In other words, we're not competitors but companions
> 
> Edit: Good luck to all the new entrants!


There have definitely been multiple books selected the same day. That wasn't unusual during my first campaign in 2016.


----------



## ReaderPaul

Kay7979 said:


> Truly, it would make little difference. Most nominators vote for books they would genuinely like to read. They don't care if you've written one or forty. I'm sure there are some who are more interested in wracking up points on the leaderboard, picking winning titles. Those people might check to see what else the author has published, figuring the odds of acceptance are better with multiple books. I have a feeling those are the people who win a book that's not their preferred genre and then leave an unfavorable review if they don't like it! Bottom line, I don't think you need to worry about a level playing field as far as nominations are concerned. When it comes to the editorial staff, that could be another matter. There is clearly a tendency to select authors with a track record, which only makes good business sense. But they certainly do take debut novels, too.


I was just speculating, as really, we are all guessing.

But I do agree, the objective is to have lots of fun and open the books and Kindle Scout out to new markets. I'm having a ball of fun, connecting with people from Egypt for my entry. That was pretty cool, I have to say. Will carry that badge of honor for a while
&#128512;


----------



## Arches

ReaderPaul said:


> I was just speculating, as really, we are all guessing.
> 
> But I do agree, the objective is to have lots of fun and open the books and Kindle Scout out to new markets. I'm having a ball of fun, connecting with people from Egypt for my entry. That was pretty cool, I have to say. Will carry that badge of honor for a while
> &#128512;


Congratulations, ReaderPaul, you just won your Scout campaign, whether the editors eventually pick your book or not.


----------



## Used To Be BH

R.E.Moore said:


> In addition to what Kay said above about nominators, I think Kindle Scout isn't really a competition in the traditional sense. It's more of a vetting process, if not just a way to keep authors "entertained" while their books are considered for publication. Say there are two excellent, publication-worthy books, one from an author with a backlist and the other a debut, what's to stop KS from selecting both? I'm pretty sure there have even been cases when three books were announced "selected" on the same day. In other words, we're not competitors but companions
> 
> Edit: Good luck to all the new entrants!


Yes, definitely companions.

It's also worthy of note that, unlike many trads, Kindle Press doesn't seem to have any set number of books. The number per month fluctuates radically, and, as you say, there have sometimes been multiple selections at once. Since these often happen early in a month, it seems unlike the editors would behave that way if they had a specific limit. Of course, two really similar books coming in at the some time might in some senses be competing, but other than that, there isn't a real conflict.


----------



## Peter Stein

This just in: Cutie was not selected.

Devastated. Have bought double packs of Ben and Jerrys and will be running "Sleepless in Seattle" on repeat and generally feel sorry for myself.  

Tomorrow is another day...

Thank you all for letting me be a part of this fantastic event! (Those that nominated me can expect a free e-book, just follow the instructions in the email from KS)

Regards,

Peter


----------



## ReaderPaul

Peter Stein said:


> This just in: Cutie was not selected.
> 
> Devastated. Have bought double packs of Ben and Jerrys and will be running "Sleepless in Seattle" on repeat and generally feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> Thank you all for letting me be a part of this fantastic event! (Those that nominated me can expect a free e-book, just follow the instructions in the email from KS)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter


Bad luck Peter. Do you hope to be get an email from Kindle Scout with a critique?

Lots of food type posts this week. On a long day in my hospital and I would lick the keyboard if I pictured Ben and Jerry's any more than I am.


----------



## kalencap

Peter Stein said:


> This just in: Cutie was not selected.
> 
> Devastated. Have bought double packs of Ben and Jerrys and will be running "Sleepless in Seattle" on repeat and generally feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> Thank you all for letting me be a part of this fantastic event! (Those that nominated me can expect a free e-book, just follow the instructions in the email from KS)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter


Sorry it wasn't picked. You did have great reach in your campaign - 8k views is awesome! And don't forget, there is that group listed at the closing of Steve's post daily for ongoing interaction.

Feels like we're all part of the same tribe here. Best of luck with the eventual launch.


----------



## Kay7979

Peter Stein said:


> This just in: Cutie was not selected.
> 
> Devastated. Have bought double packs of Ben and Jerrys and will be running "Sleepless in Seattle" on repeat and generally feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> Thank you all for letting me be a part of this fantastic event! (Those that nominated me can expect a free e-book, just follow the instructions in the email from KS)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter


I'm sorry your book wasn't selected, but self-publishing has its advantages, so I hope you'll focus on that and have a successful book launch.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday.

Did anyone else panic when kboards would NOT let me get on this morning? I swear that I did not break it!

Would I lie to you?

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  An Occupied Grave by A.G. Barnett
2 days left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
2 days left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
2 days left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
3 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
7 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
7 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
8 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
8 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
9 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
9 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
17 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
17 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
22 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
23 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
28 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
28 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
29 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
29 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## RE Johnston

Peter Stein said:


> This just in: Cutie was not selected.


Sorry it didn't get selected, but I'm still looking forward to reading my copy of Cutie!


----------



## Jill James

255 page views for day 1. Not sure if that is good or bad, but I liked the size of that number. Almost all internal views so need to work on getting external people to the site.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jill James said:


> 255 page views for day 1. Not sure if that is good or bad, but I liked the size of that number. Almost all internal views so need to work on getting external people to the site.


That isn't bad at all. Internal is good since it means people like your cover.


----------



## kalencap

Jill James said:


> 255 page views for day 1. Not sure if that is good or bad, but I liked the size of that number. Almost all internal views so need to work on getting external people to the site.


First day was almost all internal views for mine as well and views that weekend while some were on extended holiday vacation were high. So, it is taking a long time to shift that number during lower view days generally afterward. Still, it can be done though I'm still not at my desired 25% yet.

Agree that it is nice to get the initial attention of the novel after so much work on it.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for the past six weeks or so while i got ready for my scout campaign and hopefully i have learnt a lot (we'll see). I hit the submission button today so looking forward to getting the party started.


----------



## Kay7979

Welcome, dpwoolliscroft. Looking forward to seeing your submission.

Internal/external. I had 15% external yesterday for day 1, but I haven't done much self-promotion. During my last campaign, I ran about 45/55, and that seemed typical of most campaigns. My have things changed! I doubt I could get anywhere near that split this time, not that it matters. 

Do you think the leaderboard is what changed everything? When Scout came out with that, I thought it was a pointless, dumb idea, but others must have felt otherwise. Maybe the leaderboard was sheer genius. A lot of readers must have stuck around and kept nominating, downloading, and reviewing books. Silly me!


----------



## Simply_Me

Peter Stein said:


> This just in: Cutie was not selected.
> 
> Devastated. Have bought double packs of Ben and Jerrys and will be running "Sleepless in Seattle" on repeat and generally feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> Thank you all for letting me be a part of this fantastic event! (Those that nominated me can expect a free e-book, just follow the instructions in the email from KS)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you will be getting a critique to give you some idea of why it wasn't chosen.

Thanks in advance for the free book .

Well, enjoy the ice cream, but keep writing, because every book has a readership waiting, and if that readership likes Cutie, you better have something else to sell.


----------



## Jill James

lincolnjcole said:


> That isn't bad at all. Internal is good since it means people like your cover.


Thanks, Lincoln. I like that cover quite a bit myself.  I got Author Shout off your website. They are amazing. They made me graphics and a short teaser video.


----------



## Jill James

kalencap said:


> Agree that it is nice to get the initial attention of the novel after so much work on it.


Kalen, agreed. I've been working on it for about 18 months, so nice that someone else is seeing it now.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Peter Stein said:


> This just in: Cutie was not selected.
> 
> Devastated. Have bought double packs of Ben and Jerrys and will be running "Sleepless in Seattle" on repeat and generally feel sorry for myself.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day...
> 
> Thank you all for letting me be a part of this fantastic event! (Those that nominated me can expect a free e-book, just follow the instructions in the email from KS)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peter


I saw that on my feed when I got home from work today.  Mine wasn't selected either, earlier this month. It's not the end of the world, but it does tug at your heart a little until you realize the book was still put in front of a lot of people who wouldn't have seen it otherwise. If the book touches even one of those people, it's a success.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Kay7979 said:


> Truly, it would make little difference. Most nominators vote for books they would genuinely like to read. They don't care if you've written one or forty. I'm sure there are some who are more interested in wracking up points on the leaderboard, picking winning titles. Those people might check to see what else the author has published, figuring the odds of acceptance are better with multiple books. I have a feeling those are the people who win a book that's not their preferred genre and then leave an unfavorable review if they don't like it! Bottom line, I don't think you need to worry about a level playing field as far as nominations are concerned. When it comes to the editorial staff, that could be another matter. There is clearly a tendency to select authors with a track record, which only makes good business sense. But they certainly do take debut novels, too.


Negative reviews aren't just from the leaderboard. I'm sure there are plenty of negative reviews from other people who have selected Kindle Scout books, as well. Wherever there are free books, you are more likely to find a higher percentage of negative reviews than you would get if people have to pay for the book. This is one reason I haven't done any free promotions, even though it results in more "sales." I'd rather have fewer books sold and have them bought by people who actually are interested in them.


----------



## WandWSawday

Jill James said:


> 255 page views for day 1. Not sure if that is good or bad, but I liked the size of that number. Almost all internal views so need to work on getting external people to the site.


Ditto on almost all internal views. Gotta flex those promotional muscles haha!


----------



## Brigitta Moon

KindleScout has not accepted a book to publish since Jan. 14th. Two from the group that ended with me. I have been keeping an eye on
the other book that ended with my group. After twelve days they rejected Wolfonne. Such a long wait. Well, my forty-five days is coming to a close. 
In the meantime, I'm still waiting and nominating books.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Finally, I received my reject email tonight for Midnight Talk . I am relieved that it is over. Now, I can go back to life as usual. 
Kindlescout is very stressful. And to think I am actually considering entering my third book from my Marston series in the program. 
What can I say? I'm an author.


----------



## charitymomoa

Brigitta Moon said:


> Finally, I received my reject email tonight for Midnight Talk . I am relieved that it is over. Now, I can go back to life as usual.
> Kindlescout is very stressful. And to think I am actually considering entering my third book from my Marston series in the program.
> What can I say? I'm an author.


Goodluck with KDP, hopefully you have a successful launch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## It&#039;s A Mystery

The campaign's over!

Here are my final figures, and good luck to everyone else on here.

213 hours in hot & trending, 2,4k page views, 88% traffic from kindle scout.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I am heading to work.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
1 day left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
1 day left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
2 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
6 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
6 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
7 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
7 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
8 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
8 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
16 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
16 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
21 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
22 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
27 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
27 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
27 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
28 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Brigitta Moon said:


> KindleScout has not accepted a book to publish since Jan. 14th. Two from the group that ended with me. I have been keeping an eye on
> the other book that ended with my group. After twelve days they rejected Wolfonne. Such a long wait. Well, my forty-five days is coming to a close.
> In the meantime, I'm still waiting and nominating books.


All the ones they've accepted so far this year have been accepted 2 days after the closing date. It makes me wonder what they are doing with the ones they don't reject until almost the end of the waiting period.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Brigitta Moon said:


> Finally, I received my reject email tonight for Midnight Talk . I am relieved that it is over. Now, I can go back to life as usual.
> Kindlescout is very stressful. And to think I am actually considering entering my third book from my Marston series in the program.
> What can I say? I'm an author.


It's like having a baby... lots of pain during delivery, but then many women go on to have more than one.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Brigitta Moon said:


> Finally, I received my reject email tonight for Midnight Talk . I am relieved that it is over. Now, I can go back to life as usual.
> Kindlescout is very stressful. And to think I am actually considering entering my third book from my Marston series in the program.
> What can I say? I'm an author.


I'm sorry to hear that, but I know it will have a great launch.

If it helps any, the second time around was much less stressful for me. I think having experienced the process already helps. I also think it helps to have the right mindset. I think of it as good exposure, and I view selection as an added bonus if it happens. I know that sounds strange. I'd like to be published by Kindle Press, but I'm not stressing over it anymore. That's why my next book will definitely go into the program.


----------



## Used To Be BH

ronesa_aveela said:


> All the ones they've accepted so far this year have been accepted 2 days after the closing date. It makes me wonder what they are doing with the ones they don't reject until almost the end of the waiting period.


If only we knew their process! It's possible they look at what they think are the more likely prospects, then work their way down. Or maybe it's random, possibly depending on which editor is assigned to do the first look and how fast that person is. We know from the unfortunately incident with Anthony (who get his rejection two days before his campaign ended), that at least some of the books are being read before their campaign ends. That may or may not be random, but it could certainly lead to rapid action.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, but I know it will have a great launch.
> 
> If it helps any, the second time around was much less stressful for me. I think having experienced the process already helps. I also think it helps to have the right mindset. I think of it as good exposure, and I view selection as an added bonus if it happens. I know that sounds strange. I'd like to be published by Kindle Press, but I'm not stressing over it anymore. That's why my next book will definitely go into the program.


Thank you. This was my second time and although I told myself I would not go all out on this campaign, I did it for six days until I realized I had
given up my vacation to promote my book to stay hot and trending. I finally stopped. It had taken over my life. I have spent the past 12 days waiting and considering 
putting my third book of my Marston series in the campaign. I was also a bit peeved because I knew they were not going to publish the book and they knew it. Why wait until the beginning of the 13th day to finally say no? Now, I have to consider how I would feel after a third rejection. The biggest drawback is that after you have submitted your book, there is no taking it down. It's there for the entire thirty days and then fifteen more if Kindlescout decides to make you wait it out. If I decide to do this again in a couple months I won't stress as I did this time.

I know the group likes stats. Hot and trending: 191 hours. These hours were during the times I actively promoted the book. Page views: 3.4K. Again most were during the active promotion. There were many the first day from inside Kindlscout. Hopefully, I will receive the editorial review. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kay7979

Brigitta Moon said:


> Finally, I received my reject email tonight for Midnight Talk . I am relieved that it is over. Now, I can go back to life as usual.
> Kindlescout is very stressful. And to think I am actually considering entering my third book from my Marston series in the program.
> What can I say? I'm an author.


Sorry to hear it, but best wishes for your launch. I hope you get editorial feedback. I imagine it would make you feel better to know why they passed.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Kay7979 said:


> Sorry to hear it, but best wishes for your launch. I hope you get editorial feedback. I imagine it would make you feel better to know why they passed.


Thank you. Yes, the editorial feedback should help me to improve the book.


----------



## WandWSawday

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday and I am heading to work.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> 1 day left  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> 1 day left  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 2 days left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 6 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 6 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 7 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 7 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 8 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 8 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 16 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 16 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
> 21 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
> 22 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
> 27 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> 27 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> 28 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
> 28 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Hey Steve,

Thanks so much for posting this each day! Just wanted to let you know that The Haunting of Kaleb Bell has 27 days left, not 28. We probably threw you off because we didn't post on here until a day into the campaign. Thanks again for taking the time to post this info!


----------



## RE Johnston

Jill James said:


> Thanks, Lincoln. I like that cover quite a bit myself.  I got Author Shout off your website. They are amazing. They made me graphics and a short teaser video.


Jill, I went to Author Shout and watched your teaser video. Impressive!


----------



## RDCULP18

Knight School is finally on the Hot & Trending List on Kindle Scout!  After almost a month my book is finally on the list.  Thanks to everyone who has nominated it   I really appreciate all the help and support.  Here's hoping that it will remain on the Hot & Trending List until my campaign is over.


----------



## Jill James

RE Johnston said:


> Jill, I went to Author Shout and watched your teaser video. Impressive!


Thanks. I liked it. Now to figure out how to get it on Facebook.


----------



## Heittwriter

Brigitta Moon said:


> Thank you. Yes, the editorial feedback should help me to improve the book.


I hope you get feedback, too. Then again, I never got any and ended around 4K views with 240 hours H&T. I even emailed a couple of weeks ago to ask if I would receive any feedback-notta. The feedback was really the only reason I entered, too, so that didn't sit well with me.

In other news, I do have an official release date of Thursday, Feb. 1st for _Lost in Atlantis_. Finalizing the print copy now (after receiving the proof) and have a book signing lined up at a brand new local coffee shop! Also holding a 99 cent ebook promotion for the launch and subsequent 4 weeks after.

Really excited to get the link out to my nominators, but I don't think it will post from Draft 2 Digital until 24 hours or so after the launch date. Print will be ready.

P.S. Just got the email on _Midnight Talk_. Wishing you the best with your next endeavor! Although Scout left a slightly-sour taste in my mouth, I may pursue it for the sequel this summer (that is if the nominator link actually produces some decent fruit).


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Hi everyone. I just got a rejection note from Kindle Scout saying that they had found that some of the content was previously published. This is not the case but I do have a prequel story that I released this week, mainly so I could have it coincide with a scout campaign. I’ve written back to them to explain that the work I sent them is completely new and unpublished so hopefully it will be resolved. But I wondered if anyone else had ever had any similar experiences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debralynn

My ad campaign ended last Thursday. I was happy with end of campaign results. I've been waiting over a week to hear from them, like on pins and needles. Is it a hopeful sign that they're taking a while or do they have so many people to review?

Debralynn


----------



## WandWSawday

R.E.Moore said:


> 27 days... seems like an eternity ago. Welcome to the game, W&W. I'm entering my last week, and time is all but standing still.


Haha I bet. Thanks for the welcome, R.E.! Best of luck in your final week!!!


----------



## Kay7979

Debralynn said:


> My ad campaign ended last Thursday. I was happy with end of campaign results. I've been waiting over a week to hear from them, like on pins and needles. Is it a hopeful sign that they're taking a while or do they have so many people to review?
> 
> Debralynn


Most recently, acceptances come in a couple days. A few people have been left dangling for 12-14 days and gotten rejection notices. The pattern changes constantly, so it's best not to make any assumptions, but that's hard to do. Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

LG O'Connor said:


> I'm back after a few days away, and I want to say that I truly really love all the new and familiar faces that I find here. I want to thank all of you who sent the kind words when I posted that *Surrender My Heart* was not selected.
> 
> There is a shiny lining to this apparent cloud. As an existing Kindle Press author (and because they are offering feedback for Nov & Dec entries), I received an incredible editorial letter with my rejection. This is what we all want when we submit to agents and publishers! I'd like to share some of the things highlighted in my editorial letter to demystify this whole Scout process and make it less of a black hole, and, hopefully, to help you all in the process.
> 
> Let me start by saying, it's been a very trying week! I had planned on doing NaNo this year for the fifth time, but basically, I'm now on Plan B with an accelerated production schedule through my own imprint. As you can imagine, that's blown away any hopes of NaNo for me this year.
> 
> Here is the meat of what was provided to me:
> 
> 1) The letter was written by the same editor who read - and enjoyed - Shelter My Heart (Book #2), which was accepted into the program in February 2017.
> 
> 2) He admitted that he enjoyed this book even more than Shelter My Heart. He praised the book as solid, professional work from a storytelling, characterization, and copyediting perspective. He also said that my treatment (both with sensitivity & humanity) of one of the characters coming out as gay was the best he'd ever seen in genre fiction. He strongly encouraged me to submit future series or standalone novels into the program. He stated the 2 primary reasons they did not acquire Surrender My Heart:
> 
> a) The length. Yes. size matters and not just in romance! LOL. But it's the opposite here, at 123K words, he thought that was a problem. He stated productions costs, which I know extremely well, but figured since KP only acquires digital & audio, it didn't really matter. I retain print rights, so my costs, my choice. However, a lesson for debut authors or authors without an existing platform: KEEP YOUR MS UNDER 90K.
> 
> NOTE: I suspected size would be an issue when I submitted, but my personal editor did not feel the size hampered the story or pace in any way since this is a story within a story and told within two parallel timelines - one past, one present. In other words, the size was justified. That said, the Kindle Scout editor did make a few suggestions in places where I could tighten some of the "slice of life" paragraphs (I will make those changes).
> 
> b) This book is the 3rd in a series. He felt there were a lot of challenges promoting the third book (even though this book plays well standalone). *What I really feel is the issue*: they don't own the first book in the series, and the sales track for the second book (the one they acquired) has not paid off the advance after 5.5 months. I honestly think they didn't want to take another chance. If the second book had done better, I think it would've been different, since I do know KP authors whose third books were taken even when the first was not. However, in those cases, they put them in Prime Reading and, virtually, brought the series together. My first cover has a front-facing naked male torso (see my note below and why this is a problem).
> 
> He did also mention when characters from the other books show up again in subsequent books and take any kind of page time, they should also have a new / smaller conflict or challenge. I plan on making a few tweaks that can accomplish this without increasing word count by much, especially if I snip in other places.
> 
> *He made a point of praising my copyediting and hinted that this is VERY important in the decision process.*
> 
> I don't want to discourage anyone, but please, take this in the spirit it is being given: as part of demystifying Scout and because I want to see you all succeed
> 
> Lesson: Make sure your book has had a PROFESSIONAL copyedit & proofread before you submit. The house standard is Chicago Manual of Style. If your editor has no clue what that is, find another editor. I know this is a problem for most people financially and I feel for you, really I do, but realistically, your chances of getting chosen go down dramatically if you pass on this step. That's the unvarnished truth. Trade services with people if you can - I did for one of my books. You may be able to help them with some skill you have that they don't. Buy Grammarly or another editing tool that can help if you can't afford to pay someone. But don't submit a manuscript that is unedited. Just don't.
> 
> Here are a few other things I've learned along the way:
> 1. Regarding covers: No male naked torsos and no guns
> 2. The quality of your book is the driving factor in the selection process
> 3. Don't stress about your H&T! OK, stress a little, because the more nominations you get will impact the number of reviews you'll get during preorder if you get selected (see #2)
> 
> As someone who is very familiar with the traditional publishing process and who's been at this for a while, I can't emphasize this enough to anyone who is fortunate enough to receive feedback: Listen. Take it into consideration. Don't just push publish. I've seen this happen too often even within our Winners forum, where authors have decided to forego the advice given. I've also seen the results. Trust me when I say, the editors do know what they are talking about. Take any feedback as a gift, and take the time to incorporate changes. My books have always turned out better as a result.
> 
> So there you have it! I'm waiting for my Surrender My Heart proofreads back, and I will run any changed scenes back through my editor for a once over. I haven't decided when I'll launch yet, but I'll let you all know  Thanks for all of your support, and I hope this was somewhat helpful.
> 
> A heartfelt good luck to all! xoxo


I was reading some of the back posts, and this one is so helpful I thought I should repost it. Thanks. LG O'Connor!


----------



## amiblackwelder

TY so much for posting my book ELECTRIC GARDENS>


----------



## srobards

Goodluck to all the new entrants.


----------



## georgiana89

Kay7979 said:


> I was reading some of the back posts, and this one is so helpful I thought I should repost it. Thanks. LG O'Connor!


Super useful, thanks for sharing. The bit about length addresses something that's been playing on my mind. My Love is Vengeance is about 99 000 words, which I know is on the long side, though when it comes to traditional publication, I've always heard that as long as it's under 100K, that's just about acceptable. The suggestion that the Kindle Scout limit is more like 90k is worrying. Oh well, we'll see... 
Anyone come across a longer successful KS book?


----------



## Simply_Me

Jill James said:


> Like Kay, mine goes live at midnight too.
> 
> Ghostly Intentions
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D4UWV0OHU0HZ


I finally got the time to read the excerpt. You have a very strong author voice and your narrative is so descriptive that I felt as if I was in there. And I like the cover a lot too. Best of luck again.


----------



## Kay7979

georgiana89 said:


> Super useful, thanks for sharing. The bit about length addresses something that's been playing on my mind. My Love is Vengeance is about 99 000 words, which I know is on the long side, though when it comes to traditional publication, I've always heard that as long as it's under 100K, that's just about acceptable. The suggestion that the Kindle Scout limit is more like 90k is worrying. Oh well, we'll see...
> Anyone come across a longer successful KS book?


I'd like to know that, too. My first submission, _Beyond the Forest_, was about 105K words. Who knows if that was why they rejected it. I never gave length a passing thought, since fantasy novels tend to be lengthy. My current submission started out at 112K, but eroded during the editing process to about 91.5K. I wasn't purposely trying to shorten it, but apparently it's fortunate I did.


----------



## Simply_Me

Kay7979 said:


> I was reading some of the back posts, and this one is so helpful I thought I should repost it. Thanks. LG O'Connor!


Thanks for sharing LG O'Connor's post, it's so generous of her to share her experiences.

I just read the Wards and Wonders excerpt, and I like how original the story is, and I love that beautiful cover.

Best of luck!


----------



## Simply_Me

Brigitta Moon said:


> Finally, I received my reject email tonight for Midnight Talk . I am relieved that it is over. Now, I can go back to life as usual.
> Kindlescout is very stressful. And to think I am actually considering entering my third book from my Marston series in the program.
> What can I say? I'm an author.


I'm sorry that it wasn't selected, I hope they send you a dedicated feedback. I like that you will continue to submit to the program, maybe the third one is the one.


----------



## kalencap

RDCULP18 said:


> Knight School is finally on the Hot & Trending List on Kindle Scout! After almost a month my book is finally on the list. Thanks to everyone who has nominated it  I really appreciate all the help and support. Here's hoping that it will remain on the Hot & Trending List until my campaign is over.


Good to see. I had nominated it a while back.


----------



## Used To Be BH

georgiana89 said:


> Super useful, thanks for sharing. The bit about length addresses something that's been playing on my mind. My Love is Vengeance is about 99 000 words, which I know is on the long side, though when it comes to traditional publication, I've always heard that as long as it's under 100K, that's just about acceptable. The suggestion that the Kindle Scout limit is more like 90k is worrying. Oh well, we'll see...
> Anyone come across a longer successful KS book?


The 90,000 word limit might have been LG's assumption based on the fact that they thought 123,000 was too long. It isn't clear from the context that the editor actually said 90,000 or less. (If the process had a hard cap like that, it would make sense to say so in the submission guidelines.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Debralynn said:


> My ad campaign ended last Thursday. I was happy with end of campaign results. I've been waiting over a week to hear from them, like on pins and needles. Is it a hopeful sign that they're taking a while or do they have so many people to review?
> 
> Debralynn


On day thirteen I received my reject email. It was a long wait. I hope your outcome is different.


----------



## RDCULP18

kalencap said:


> Good to see. I had nominated it a while back.


Thanks! I really appreciate it and am glad you liked it.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots and nominated:

Knight School by Robert G. Culp
The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes

Already had Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller in my third slot.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

Simply_J said:


> Thanks for sharing LG O'Connor's post, it's so generous of her to share her experiences.
> 
> I just read the Wards and Wonders excerpt, and I like how original the story is, and I love that beautiful cover.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you for taking the time to read it, and for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Linda Lavid

Been hovering, trying to learn more about KS. I have a book listed, Murder in the Pachysandra. A week left. Stats are...well, not stellar. Actually...microscopic. No prob. Just curious how this goes down. Thanks for posting that long note from O'Connor. Interesting.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Kay7979 said:


> I was reading some of the back posts, and this one is so helpful I thought I should repost it. Thanks. LG O'Connor!


I have read through O'connor's posting. Lots of insight there. My question is if you are eligible for the feedback is it always included in the rejection email?


----------



## RDCULP18

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two open slots and nominated:
> 
> Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 
> Already had Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thanks!


----------



## Kay7979

Brigitta Moon said:


> I have read through O'connor's posting. Lots of insight there. My question is if you are eligible for the feedback is it always included in the rejection email?


No. Some people got it up to a week later.


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Kay7979 said:


> No. Some people got it up to a week later.


Thank you. I'm not a fan of this waiting game.


----------



## Jill James

Simply_J said:


> I finally got the time to read the excerpt. You have a very strong author voice and your narrative is so descriptive that I felt as if I was in there. And I like the cover a lot too. Best of luck again.


OMG! Thank you so much. I feel like I already won.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Hi Steve,

When you have a moment, would you be able to add my campaign to your fabulous list? It just went live an hour or so ago 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1AQM8DECD6SRS

Thanks!


----------



## sceptique

Nominated:

Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
Knight School by Robert G. Culp
The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes

Good luck!


----------



## sceptique

Kay7979 said:


> I was reading some of the back posts, and this one is so helpful I thought I should repost it. Thanks. LG O'Connor!


"Clockwork Soldiers" seem to have broken the "no guns on cover" rule.
The feedback on mine pointed out the mismatch between the gun depicted on the cover and the one described in the story (more futuristic).
I guess, guns are like everything violence related - it is essential to the story? Then it's ok.

I guess in my case it would be challenging to make cover for a story about a girl whose No 1 special skill is marksmanship and not to have some kind of a weapon featured there.


----------



## Kay7979

sceptique said:


> "Clockwork Soldiers" seem to have broken the "no guns on cover" rule.
> The feedback on mine pointed out the mismatch between the gun depicted on the cover and the one described in the story (more futuristic).
> I guess, guns are like everything violence related - it is essential to the story? Then it's ok.
> 
> I guess in my case it would be challenging to make cover for a story about a girl whose No 1 special skill is marksmanship and not to have some kind of a weapon featured there.


Elsewhere, I recall reading you couldn't have a gun pointing at the reader, not that you couldn't have a gun on the cover at all.


----------



## Peter Stein

sceptique said:


> "Clockwork Soldiers" seem to have broken the "no guns on cover" rule.


...and here I was. Thinking that it was only me that had examined all of the KS selected titles looking for a clue on how to (or how to not) get selected.
:-D


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I have got one more day of work ahead of me.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
LAST DAY LEFT!  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
1 day left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
5 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
5 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
6 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
6 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
7 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
7 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
15 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
15 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
20 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
21 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
26 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
26 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
26 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
27 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
29 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Linda Lavid

Kay7979 said:


> Elsewhere, I recall reading you couldn't have a gun pointing at the reader-not that you couldn't have a gun on the cover at all.


 Well, this made my morning... No gun pointed at the reader.


----------



## Kay7979

Linda Lavid said:


> Well, this made my morning... No gun pointed at the reader.


Hi Linda! I see you, too, are from Western NY!


----------



## RDCULP18

sceptique said:


> Nominated:
> 
> Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Kay7979

If anyone needs another recommendation for the promo service, Readper, I got the newsletter at 8:39 this morning, with my book featured at the top, and I just checked the KS website at 9:50 and my book is already in Hot and Trending!


----------



## SadieRiley

RDCULP18 said:


> I thought that was probably the case. I hope that my book does as well as those you mentioned above. I could use the feedback. Since this is the first novel I've written, I doubt it goes over that well, but maybe I can get lucky. Thanks for the info.


Hey there, I wanted to say that although my book (FIGHTING TO WIN) wasn't chosen for publication, the process was more than worth it just for the feedback I received. If anyone is on the fence about entering, I would recommend hiring a professional copyeditor FIRST (something I didn't do!) then going for it. From the feedback, I got exactly the info I needed to make my book publication ready. Good luck to everyone pursuing this.

PS.. if anyone wants to see the feedback for an example I'm happy to post.


----------



## WandWSawday

Kay7979 said:


> If anyone needs another recommendation for the promo service, Readper, I got the newsletter at 8:39 this morning, with my book featured at the top, and I just checked the KS website at 9:50 and my book is already in Hot and Trending!


Nice!!! May have to check out Readper...


----------



## WandWSawday

SadieRiley said:


> Hey there, I wanted to say that although my book (FIGHTING TO WIN) wasn't chosen for publication, the process was more than worth it just for the feedback I received. If anyone is on the fence about entering, I would recommend hiring a professional copyeditor FIRST (something I didn't do!) then going for it. From the feedback, I got exactly the info I needed to make my book publication ready. Good luck to everyone pursuing this.
> 
> PS.. if anyone wants to see the feedback for an example I'm happy to post.


This is really nice to know--thanks for posting Sadie. It's cool to hear that the feedback they provided was helpful (is it correct that they aren't providing the feedback to everyone, though? Just to those that are "shortlisted"?).


----------



## Kay7979

SadieRiley said:


> Hey there, I wanted to say that although my book (FIGHTING TO WIN) wasn't chosen for publication, the process was more than worth it just for the feedback I received. If anyone is on the fence about entering, I would recommend hiring a professional copyeditor FIRST (something I didn't do!) then going for it. From the feedback, I got exactly the info I needed to make my book publication ready. Good luck to everyone pursuing this.
> 
> PS.. if anyone wants to see the feedback for an example I'm happy to post.


Of course we want to know! Thanks for being willing to share!


----------



## Simply_Me

SadieRiley said:


> Hey there, I wanted to say that although my book (FIGHTING TO WIN) wasn't chosen for publication, the process was more than worth it just for the feedback I received. If anyone is on the fence about entering, I would recommend hiring a professional copyeditor FIRST (something I didn't do!) then going for it. From the feedback, I got exactly the info I needed to make my book publication ready. Good luck to everyone pursuing this.
> 
> PS.. if anyone wants to see the feedback for an example I'm happy to post.


Yes, please share the feedback. We all can learn from it.


----------



## Jill James

Saw that Kay is hot and trending...um, her book is!! I have a readper for Feb. 10th. Will let everyone know how it does.

Nominated Blood Will Tell. Good luck!!


----------



## ReaderPaul

Kay7979 said:


> If anyone needs another recommendation for the promo service, Readper, I got the newsletter at 8:39 this morning, with my book featured at the top, and I just checked the KS website at 9:50 and my book is already in Hot and Trending!


Impressive stuff. Mine is in and out of Hot and Trending. Though I've yet to use Readper, I may go full bull on it for my next Kindle Scout. 
I had great success with my local newspaper and a call to action the editor gave me. I saw a direct correlation in the stats every day. 
What was quite amusing, is my brother lives in Madrid and over the past few days, have seen a jump in page views and nominations from Google.es 
I was able to thank him before he told me he had helped to promo my book. That was quite funny.


----------



## Simply_Me

Even if I forget to post the details, I'm using my slots to nominate books everyday, following Steve's list.

I just nominated  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller, and The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes. I already had nominated a few days ago, Knight School by Robert G. Culp.

Best of luck, guys!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday morning and I'm planning on a haircut later today. I had been letting myself shag out a bit over the winter, leaning towards a sort of mountain man look - but I've got several public appearances scheduled for February and I need to look my best.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
4 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
4 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
5 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
5 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
6 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
6 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
14 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
14 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
19 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
20 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
25 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
25 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
25 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
25 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
26 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
28 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and nominated:

Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin

Best of luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## ReaderPaul

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Mark! Thank you, you big legend.


----------



## kalencap

"The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is in its final week on kindle scout now. Time for an update. Views are 6.2K so chugging along toward the 7K goal. Reached the 361 hours H&T goal yesterday, so will be over half of the 720 hour length of the campaign. External bumped over 24%, so just shy of the 25% goal given its start, so that remains iffy.

Hoping for a good final week. Had a couple nominations drop off my personal list, so added a couple more from the list here. Best wishes to everyone here on their campaigns.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 
> Best of luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thank you so much, Mark! I'm honored.

I'm glad this campaign is coming to an end. Had I known what January had in store, I might have waited. I got back in town from my sister's wedding last Thursday. Then on Tuesday, I watched my grandmother die. She had been in hospice for a year, so I knew this was coming, but I didn't know it would happen so fast when it did.

The point--it's been an emotionally exhausting month; I fell off the promotion wagon big time and now I'm ready to let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

I could really use some nominations for my book hypnoSnatch. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PK2TEING5XE3

I don't have a big contact list, but I asked everyone I could think of and tried everything I could think of to get votes, but with >400 page views for the first three days and then 300 yesterday, it still hasn't been on H&T. I thought that's a lot of page views, and there must be a problem if I haven't got on H&T, but maybe it's not really a big number?

Does the amount of external traffic make a difference in getting selected?
Thanks for all help!


----------



## WandWSawday

TrishaMcNary said:


> I could really use some nominations for my book hypnoSnatch. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PK2TEING5XE3
> 
> I don't have a big contact list, but I asked everyone I could think of and tried everything I could think of to get votes, but with >400 page views for the first three days and then 300 yesterday, it still hasn't been on H&T. I thought that's a lot of page views, and there must be a problem if I haven't got on H&T, but maybe it's not really a big number?
> 
> Does the amount of external traffic make a difference in getting selected?
> Thanks for all help!


Based on what I've read from earlier posts, a lot of people do seem to think external traffic matters more for H&T than internal views (I don't think anyone really knows for sure, but they have some good points to back it up).

The general theme I've seen emerge from reading these posts is that ultimately, it isn't the stats that get a book selected. It's the book, and whether or not Amazon thinks it can sell it. Now, the stats can be a way of showing Amazon "Hey look, lot's of people will buy my book!" but that isn't enough on its own. Could it be a tie-breaker? Say between two books of equal merit, but one has more stats than the other? I suppose. But at that point, it seems like Amazon would just take on both books.

FWIW, congratulations on your stats so far; those are great numbers to be proud of. Also, people might be saving your book for later when they have more nominations opening up. Either way, that's a lot of eyeballs on your work already! Best of luck going forward!


----------



## kalencap

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Thank you so much, Mark! I'm honored.
> 
> I'm glad this campaign is coming to an end. Had I known what January had in store, I might have waited. I got back in town from my sister's wedding last Thursday. Then on Tuesday, I watched my grandmother die. She had been in hospice for a year, so I knew this was coming, but I didn't know it would happen so fast when it did.
> 
> The point--it's been an emotionally exhausting month; I fell off the promotion wagon big time and now I'm ready to let the chips fall where they may.


So, sorry to hear about your loss of your grandmother. And remember, decisions are made based on a variety of factors, so whether you've been available or not for it, you're getting previews and are still in consideration by a kindle imprint to take one as much as anyone here.


----------



## Mark Wakely

ReaderPaul said:


> Mark! Thank you, you big legend.


I'm a legend? When did that happen? Infamous maybe, but a legend?...


----------



## RDCULP18

Well, my campaign for Knight School has officially ended as of this morning.  48 hours in Hot & Trending and 1.8k views.  Not the greatest stats, but better than I expected.  Thanks to everyone who has nominated Knight School and for helping me go out with a bang.  Just received an email from Kindle Scout, stating that my book is currently in review and I should know something in a few busisness days.  It didn't state anything about feedback though.  Does that mean I will or won't receive feedback?  Just curious.


----------



## ReaderPaul

Mark Wakely said:


> I'm a legend? When did that happen? Infamous maybe, but a legend?...


Its an Irish thing. Do someone a favour and you are a legend.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Thanks for the info Wand and R.E. I'll take a break from pulling my hair out now.


----------



## Mark Wakely

ReaderPaul said:


> Its an Irish thing. Do someone a favour and you are a legend.


Outstanding! Maybe I'll move to Ireland where I can be a legend all the time...


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Hi Steve: Can you please add my book to your list? 25 days left as of today
hypnoSnatch: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2PK2TEING5XE3
Much appreciated!



Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday and I have got one more day of work ahead of me.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Island on Fire by Sophie Schiller
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Knight School by Robert G. Culp
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Thief's Son by Jose Carlos Antunes
> 1 day left  Blood Will Tell by Colleen S. Myers
> 5 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
> 5 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
> 6 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> 6 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> 7 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 7 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
> 15 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 15 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
> 20 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
> 21 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
> 26 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> 26 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> 26 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
> 27 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
> 29 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ReaderPaul

Mark Wakely said:


> Outstanding! Maybe I'll move to Ireland where I can be a legend all the time...


Oh being a full time legend is different. That's offering lifts to the airport for strangers, saving a stool in a busy pub, coming up with chocolate for the lads at the hurling when someone says they are hungry. In lieu of calling someone a nice person, we might say, that guy or girl are 'fierce sound'.

You are most welcome to come over. I will give you the tour.


----------



## WandWSawday

RDCULP18 said:


> Well, my campaign for Knight School has officially ended as of this morning. 48 hours in Hot & Trending and 1.8k views. Not the greatest stats, but better than I expected. Thanks to everyone who has nominated Knight School and for helping me go out with a bang. Just received an email from Kindle Scout, stating that my book is currently in review and I should know something in a few busisness days. It didn't state anything about feedback though. Does that mean I will or won't receive feedback? Just curious.


Congrats on finishing the campaign--and nice stats! Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## Used To Be BH

RDCULP18 said:


> Well, my campaign for Knight School has officially ended as of this morning. 48 hours in Hot & Trending and 1.8k views. Not the greatest stats, but better than I expected. Thanks to everyone who has nominated Knight School and for helping me go out with a bang. Just received an email from Kindle Scout, stating that my book is currently in review and I should know something in a few busisness days. It didn't state anything about feedback though. Does that mean I will or won't receive feedback? Just curious.


The feedback is sent separately, anywhere from a day after to, in at least one case, almost a week after. Joy! Something else to wait for!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Hi all. It's been a long time since I was here. My book got selected for Kindle Press two years ago. I'm going to set up a campaign for a second book as soon as I finish a final proofread on the manuscript. 

In the meantime, and I apologize if this has been mentioned ad nausea (I have not read this thread in a long time), but I can't emphasis this enough--your time on Hot and Trending is a small criteria for consideration in getting selected. I would never recommend authors pay for advertising to help get your book on H&T. Save your money. Good book, good cover, good blurb--all of that is in your control.

Best of luck and I have nom'd the earliest books on the list.


----------



## RDCULP18

WandWSawday said:


> Congrats on finishing the campaign--and nice stats! Hope you get good news soon!


Thank you


----------



## RDCULP18

Bill Hiatt said:


> The feedback is sent separately, anywhere from a day after to, in at least one case, almost a week after. Joy! Something else to wait for!


I know, right? But it will be worth the wait for feedback or an email confirming publication. Sigh. Time to start counting the days. Here's hoping.


----------



## georgiana89

My Love is Vengeance has got six days left to go. I'm at 261 hours H&T and 3900 page views. So decent, but not outstanding compared to some stats I've seen. 

The campaign has been really up and down. For the first five days, I hovered around the 300-500 views per day mark, presumably buoyed by a mixture of being on the "new" list and an initial burst of promotional activity. Since then, it's fallen into a fairly predicable pattern. I've done a few paid-for promotions, and they've earned me 100-200 page views, and launched me into H&T. For a couple of days each time, some combination of the residual effects of the promotion and/or internal viewers spotting me on the H&T list have kept me in that low hundreds range. Then it's steadily trailed off, until I'm into low double figures for a few days, only to rise again at the next solid promotion. 

I'm currently H&T again, which I credit almost entirely to a slot in the Ripley's Booklist newsletter yesterday. Incidentally, I cannot recommend that service enough if your book is YA. That's now all the promotion I was originally planning over and done with (other than intending to send a few tweets and FB messages myself). My question is whether I ought to do one more set piece paid for promotion this coming week, or whether I might now be able to ride out the last few days on the strength of slipping into the "ending soon" list. I've seen quite a few books there's been no sign of before suddenly appear in H&T with a day or two to go before their campaign closes. 

Part of me wants to make a real effort to finish strong. Part of me thinks I've done everything I can, and I ought to just let things play out now. People who've been there and done that, how much of an end of campaign boost did you get? And did you do any end of campaign promotion? 

All views very much appreciated...


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

kalencap said:


> So, sorry to hear about your loss of your grandmother. And remember, decisions are made based on a variety of factors, so whether you've been available or not for it, you're getting previews and are still in consideration by a kindle imprint to take one as much as anyone here.


Thank you for your condolences! And that's encouraging to here re: all the factors.


----------



## Simply_Me

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Thank you so much, Mark! I'm honored.
> 
> I'm glad this campaign is coming to an end. Had I known what January had in store, I might have waited. I got back in town from my sister's wedding last Thursday. Then on Tuesday, I watched my grandmother die. She had been in hospice for a year, so I knew this was coming, but I didn't know it would happen so fast when it did.
> 
> The point--it's been an emotionally exhausting month; I fell off the promotion wagon big time and now I'm ready to let the chips fall where they may.


I'm sorry about your lost, Missy. Losing a close family member is a unique event, and taking the time to mourn is important. And you also need to set aside some time to take care of yourself.

You've done what you could do for promotion, and the book itself is what truly matters. Also, there will be more books and campaigns in the future.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

KGGiarratano said:


> Hi all. It's been a long time since I was here. My book got selected for Kindle Press two years ago. I'm going to set up a campaign for a second book as soon as I finish a final proofread on the manuscript.
> 
> In the meantime, and I apologize if this has been mentioned ad nausea (I have not read this thread in a long time), but I can't emphasis this enough--your time on Hot and Trending is a small criteria for consideration in getting selected. I would never recommend authors pay for advertising to help get your book on H&T. Save your money. Good book, good cover, good blurb--all of that is in your control.
> 
> Best of luck and I have nom'd the earliest books on the list.


Great answer! Thank you. Now I can take the rest of today off.


----------



## Mark Wakely

ReaderPaul said:


> Oh being a full time legend is different. That's offering lifts to the airport for strangers, saving a stool in a busy pub, coming up with chocolate for the lads at the hurling when someone says they are hungry. In lieu of calling someone a nice person, we might say, that guy or girl are 'fierce sound'.
> 
> You are most welcome to come over. I will give you the tour.


Thank you kindly for the offer! Now who's fierce sound? (Hint: you are, my Irish friend.)


----------



## ronesa_aveela

georgiana89 said:


> My Love is Vengeance has got six days left to go. I'm at 261 hours H&T and 3900 page views. So decent, but not outstanding compared to some stats I've seen.
> 
> The campaign has been really up and down. For the first five days, I hovered around the 300-500 views per day mark, presumably buoyed by a mixture of being on the "new" list and an initial burst of promotional activity. Since then, it's fallen into a fairly predicable pattern. I've done a few paid-for promotions, and they've earned me 100-200 page views, and launched me into H&T. For a couple of days each time, some combination of the residual effects of the promotion and/or internal viewers spotting me on the H&T list have kept me in that low hundreds range. Then it's steadily trailed off, until I'm into low double figures for a few days, only to rise again at the next solid promotion.
> 
> I'm currently H&T again, which I credit almost entirely to a slot in the Ripley's Booklist newsletter yesterday. Incidentally, I cannot recommend that service enough if your book is YA. That's now all the promotion I was originally planning over and done with (other than intending to send a few tweets and FB messages myself). My question is whether I ought to do one more set piece paid for promotion this coming week, or whether I might now be able to ride out the last few days on the strength of slipping into the "ending soon" list. I've seen quite a few books there's been no sign of before suddenly appear in H&T with a day or two to go before their campaign closes.
> 
> Part of me wants to make a real effort to finish strong. Part of me thinks I've done everything I can, and I ought to just let things play out now. People who've been there and done that, how much of an end of campaign boost did you get? And did you do any end of campaign promotion?
> 
> All views very much appreciated...


I think your book will naturally end up in the H&T as it gets closer to the end. You have good enough stats at this point to have your book looked at. I wouldn't spend a lot of time or money promoting it. My stats were close to yours, and I didn't do much at the end. My book made it about 13 days in the waiting room before it was rejected.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Simply_J said:


> I'm sorry about your lost, Missy. Losing a close family member is a unique event, and taking the time to mourn is important. And you also need to set aside some time to take care of yourself.
> 
> You've done what you could do for promotion, and the book itself is what truly matters. Also, there will be more books and campaigns in the future.


Thank you--I really appreciate your words and sympathy. And thanks for the reminder to prioritize self care. I have been watching dance movies, drinking wine and Facebook chatting with my sister. It does help! Physical activity also helps me a lot.

A small silver lining--this loss has reminded me that my Kindle Scout campaign ISN'T a big deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## kalencap

georgiana89 said:


> My Love is Vengeance has got six days left to go. I'm at 261 hours H&T and 3900 page views. So decent, but not outstanding compared to some stats I've seen.
> 
> The campaign has been really up and down. For the first five days, I hovered around the 300-500 views per day mark, presumably buoyed by a mixture of being on the "new" list and an initial burst of promotional activity. Since then, it's fallen into a fairly predicable pattern. I've done a few paid-for promotions, and they've earned me 100-200 page views, and launched me into H&T. For a couple of days each time, some combination of the residual effects of the promotion and/or internal viewers spotting me on the H&T list have kept me in that low hundreds range. Then it's steadily trailed off, until I'm into low double figures for a few days, only to rise again at the next solid promotion.
> 
> I'm currently H&T again, which I credit almost entirely to a slot in the Ripley's Booklist newsletter yesterday. Incidentally, I cannot recommend that service enough if your book is YA. That's now all the promotion I was originally planning over and done with (other than intending to send a few tweets and FB messages myself). My question is whether I ought to do one more set piece paid for promotion this coming week, or whether I might now be able to ride out the last few days on the strength of slipping into the "ending soon" list. I've seen quite a few books there's been no sign of before suddenly appear in H&T with a day or two to go before their campaign closes.
> 
> Part of me wants to make a real effort to finish strong. Part of me thinks I've done everything I can, and I ought to just let things play out now. People who've been there and done that, how much of an end of campaign boost did you get? And did you do any end of campaign promotion?
> 
> All views very much appreciated...


Good stats and I only just found out about Ripley's earlier in the week, so timely comment. It took me much longer to get this one out in relation to my first, so I'm pushing it a bit more still. (Plus, I want to reach 25% external, though I've definitely achieved that since finishing the "recently added" time for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace." Still, would like to edge up there for the overall time before the "Ending Soon" time likely decreases that percentage again.) But, my goals might not be yours and I don't have the completion experience to draw on you are asking for.

Gut response is it depends on what your goals are. My sense is I've felt better after not getting what I want if I've put in what I feel are a reasonable amount of resources than if I felt I didn't give it enough.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Monday morning and I'm off to work.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
3 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
4 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
4 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
5 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
5 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
13 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
13 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
18 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
19 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
24 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
24 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
24 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
24 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
25 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
27 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ReaderPaul

Now this is the story all about how,
My Kindle Scout campaign got flipped, turned upside down.
And I'd like to take a minute, just sit right there.
I'll tell you how I got in Kindle Scout and lost my hair.  

Nothing like a bit of Fresh Prince of Bel-Air to lift your Monday.

I'm into my final three days and I thought, this was a good a time as any to hit you with the final updates, thoughts etc. I have also decided not to include hours in hot and Trending, stats etc, because I think that looking at them too much, can inflict a negative mindset in people. That said, I did make it in, but not by the traditional methods of most. 

I went old school and shrunk my world. Knew I would need neighbours and the communities help. So I engaged with people and not just through Facebook and I think they pushed me on to the Hot list initially. I used Author Shout, and it gave me a sense of satisfaction to see some re-tweet my book. Facebook ads, I am a bit meh about. You really are competing with serious advertisers with bottomless budgets so try to think up a particularly innovative strategy or market.

I seemed to be attracting a lot of interest from those in Egypt and in some other Middle Eastern countries through the image of desert on my cover. Oh.. Mines Secret of The Lost Key, in case I didn't make that clear. 

Would I do it again? Absolutely. And more for the community than the prize. While it's great, and I hope I do well. I took away from it that if you get to the end and feel like you won, in terms of engagement or enjoyment, then you have already won. 

Love, 

Paul Kilmartin


----------



## Kay7979

georgiana89 said:


> My Love is Vengeance has got six days left to go. I'm at 261 hours H&T and 3900 page views. So decent, but not outstanding compared to some stats I've seen.
> 
> The campaign has been really up and down. For the first five days, I hovered around the 300-500 views per day mark, presumably buoyed by a mixture of being on the "new" list and an initial burst of promotional activity. Since then, it's fallen into a fairly predicable pattern. I've done a few paid-for promotions, and they've earned me 100-200 page views, and launched me into H&T. For a couple of days each time, some combination of the residual effects of the promotion and/or internal viewers spotting me on the H&T list have kept me in that low hundreds range. Then it's steadily trailed off, until I'm into low double figures for a few days, only to rise again at the next solid promotion.
> 
> I'm currently H&T again, which I credit almost entirely to a slot in the Ripley's Booklist newsletter yesterday. Incidentally, I cannot recommend that service enough if your book is YA. That's now all the promotion I was originally planning over and done with (other than intending to send a few tweets and FB messages myself). My question is whether I ought to do one more set piece paid for promotion this coming week, or whether I might now be able to ride out the last few days on the strength of slipping into the "ending soon" list. I've seen quite a few books there's been no sign of before suddenly appear in H&T with a day or two to go before their campaign closes.
> 
> Part of me wants to make a real effort to finish strong. Part of me thinks I've done everything I can, and I ought to just let things play out now. People who've been there and done that, how much of an end of campaign boost did you get? And did you do any end of campaign promotion?
> 
> All views very much appreciated...


Kboarder/Kindle Scout expert Lincoln Cole has a newsletter going out on the 3rd. My book is in it, and at least one other book that isn't a Scout submission. His packages are inexpensive. Maybe if you contact him right away he can add your book. That's your last day, right? 
https://www.lincolncole.net/services/kindle-scout-book-promotion


----------



## kalencap

ReaderPaul said:



> Now this is the story all about how,
> My Kindle Scout campaign got flipped, turned upside down.
> And I'd like to take a minute, just sit right there.
> I'll tell you how I got in Kindle Scout and lost my hair.
> 
> Nothing like a bit of Fresh Prince of Bel-Air to lift your Monday.
> 
> I'm into my final three days and I thought, this was a good a time as any to hit you with the final updates, thoughts etc. I have also decided not to include hours in hot and Trending, stats etc, because I think that looking at them too much, can inflict a negative mindset in people. That said, I did make it in, but not by the traditional methods of most.
> 
> I went old school and shrunk my world. Knew I would need neighbours and the communities help. So I engaged with people and not just through Facebook and I think they pushed me on to the Hot list initially. I used Author Shout, and it gave me a sense of satisfaction to see some re-tweet my book. Facebook ads, I am a bit meh about. You really are competing with serious advertisers with bottomless budgets so try to think up a particularly innovative strategy or market.
> 
> I seemed to be attracting a lot of interest from those in Egypt and in some other Middle Eastern countries through the image of desert on my cover. Oh.. Mines Secret of The Lost Key, in case I didn't make that clear.
> 
> Would I do it again? Absolutely. And more for the community than the prize. While it's great, and I hope I do well. I took away from it that if you get to the end and feel like you won, in terms of engagement or enjoyment, then you have already won.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Paul Kilmartin


Glad you've found the experience enjoyable with the engagement you want. Neat that you found both the local and international engagement with it simultaneously.

I will say that fb ads can be targeted rather well if one chooses the parameters. With fb having o er 2 billion users worldwide, one ad set I'm trying now has a targeted population of around 100,000, that's 1 in 20,000 or so of their total users. You can even micro-scale geographically if of benefit, though I think by interest works better. If nothing else, has given me targeting insights online for later on. Of course, any expenditure depends on how it fits into one's overall goals.

Good luck on the final days in the "Ending Soon" category. "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" joins that at the end of the week as well.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I can also highly recommend Ripley's Booklist (which, by the way, takes NA as well as YA books) and Lincoln Cole's promotions. Like Readper, both are inexpensive and effective. They help you maximize the exposure that is the chief benefit of a Kindle Scout campaign.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I can also highly recommend Ripley's Booklist (which, by the way, takes NA as well as YA books) and Lincoln Cole's promotions. Like Readper, both are inexpensive and effective. They help you maximize the exposure that is the chief benefit of a Kindle Scout campaign.


I'm glad you ocassionally mention Ripley's. I hadn't planned to use them, but I added them after all. I used them once, for Beyond the Forest, and I didn't get stellar results, but I don't recall what price I was at during the promo. I don't market any of my books as NA, but the main character in the first series is in her early twenties, so it fits. And in the new series, I don't discuss age, but one of the main characters has a toddler, so early twenties. The thing I like about the Ripley's feature is they allowed me to add three other links, so I added a link for each of the books in the first series. I'm looking forward to seeing how the ad looks.


----------



## ReaderPaul

kalencap said:


> Glad you've found the experience enjoyable with the engagement you want. Neat that you found both the local and international engagement with it simultaneously.
> 
> I will say that fb ads can be targeted rather well if one chooses the parameters. With fb having o er 2 billion users worldwide, one ad set I'm trying now has a targeted population of around 100,000, that's 1 in 20,000 or so of their total users. You can even micro-scale geographically if of benefit, though I think by interest works better. If nothing else, has given me targeting insights online for later on. Of course, any expenditure depends on how it fits into one's overall goals.
> 
> Good luck on the final days in the "Ending Soon" category. "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" joins that at the end of the week as well.


Thank you. And best wishes to you also.

On a side note, I've heard not so encouraging things about Facebook having farmed out pages for likes. In other words, many likes but not much follow through.

I am sure it works though. All It takes is the right person to see it.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

KGGiarratano said:


> Hi all. It's been a long time since I was here. My book got selected for Kindle Press two years ago. I'm going to set up a campaign for a second book as soon as I finish a final proofread on the manuscript.
> 
> In the meantime, and I apologize if this has been mentioned ad nausea (I have not read this thread in a long time), but I can't emphasis this enough--your time on Hot and Trending is a small criteria for consideration in getting selected. I would never recommend authors pay for advertising to help get your book on H&T. Save your money. Good book, good cover, good blurb--all of that is in your control.
> 
> Best of luck and I have nom'd the earliest books on the list.


Agreed, Kimberley - I'd just add that proofreading is important, too. I read so many extracts with wrong/missing punctuation, spelling mistakes, and poor grammar. 100% hours in H & T won't make up for this.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I'm glad you ocassionally mention Ripley's. I hadn't planned to use them, but I added them after all. I used them once, for Beyond the Forest, and I didn't get stellar results, but I don't recall what price I was at during the promo. I don't market any of my books as NA, but the main character in the first series is in her early twenties, so it fits. And in the new series, I don't discuss age, but one of the main characters has a toddler, so early twenties. The thing I like about the Ripley's feature is they allowed me to add three other links, so I added a link for each of the books in the first series. I'm looking forward to seeing how the ad looks.


I sometimes haven't gotten stellar results from the regular promos, either. I do get stellar results from using the special feature for Scout. If you use the Scout promo and then advertise the book once it's live, that can produce stellar results. Her readers remember the Scout books, I think, and at least some of them are willing to support the books they voted for.


----------



## georgiana89

Kay7979 said:


> Kboarder/Kindle Scout expert Lincoln Cole has a newsletter going out on the 3rd. My book is in it, and at least one other book that isn't a Scout submission. His packages are inexpensive. Maybe if you contact him right away he can add your book. That's your last day, right?
> https://www.lincolncole.net/services/kindle-scout-book-promotion


Thanks for the suggestion - hope the promo goes well for you. And thanks too to others for their thoughts. This site really has been a lifesaver through this whole process.

On balance, I think I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that the boost from Ripleys, combined with a bit of a personal social media push, can sustain me until the final few days effect (hopefully) kicks in. That said, if my daily stats look poor tomorrow, I may panic and reconsider... 

I know stats don't matter that much in the scheme of things, but the whole way the sight is set up makes it very, very difficult to keep that in mind! Also, I'm keen to do well enough that if I'm not selected I hopefully a)get feedback and b)am able to use the exposure to help with KDP sales.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> I sometimes haven't gotten stellar results from the regular promos, either. I do get stellar results from using the special feature for Scout. If you use the Scout promo and then advertise the book once it's live, that can produce stellar results. Her readers remember the Scout books, I think, and at least some of them are willing to support the books they voted for.


I hope so. It makes sense. This time, if my book is not selected (and I have no expectations it will be) I plan to press the publish button fairly quickly. Last time, I think it took me about a month to get everything ready. Wards and Wonders has already been professionally formatted by Kindle Scout alumni, Mark Gardner, and is ready to go. Normally, I'd publish the paperback well in advance, and I send out my handful of ARCs about six weeks prior to publication. The bad thing about Kindle Scout is it messes up this system. I can't publish the paperback ahead, and there's no point sending out review copies until I'm sure of the outcome. Oh well, I'm still a newbie, and each book launch is an educational adventure.


----------



## Kay7979

georgiana89 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - hope the promo goes well for you. And thanks too to others for their thoughts. This site really has been a lifesaver through this whole process.
> 
> On balance, I think I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that the boost from Ripleys, combined with a bit of a personal social media push, can sustain me until the final few days effect (hopefully) kicks in. That said, if my daily stats look poor tomorrow, I may panic and reconsider...
> 
> I know stats don't matter that much in the scheme of things, but the whole way the sight is set up makes it very, very difficult to keep that in mind! Also, I'm keen to do well enough that if I'm not selected I hopefully a)get feedback and b)am able to use the exposure to help with KDP sales.


I think you can probably coast through to the end and do perfectly fine. The only reason I mentioned Lincoln's promo is that it's inexpensive, and you might land more nominations that convert to sales. I used to be dead set against paid promotions since it's apparent that stats alone won't get anyone a contract. After hearing many people say it helped their launch, I decided it wasn't a bad idea after all. I spent hours a day on self-promotion last time. Ugh. I would rather pay a professional promo service and hope to attract readers in my genre.

Best of luck! I'll be nominating you once you get down to the last day or two.


----------



## Patricia KC

KGGiarratano said:


> Hi all. It's been a long time since I was here. My book got selected for Kindle Press two years ago. I'm going to set up a campaign for a second book as soon as I finish a final proofread on the manuscript.
> 
> In the meantime, and I apologize if this has been mentioned ad nausea (I have not read this thread in a long time), but I can't emphasis this enough--your time on Hot and Trending is a small criteria for consideration in getting selected. I would never recommend authors pay for advertising to help get your book on H&T. Save your money. Good book, good cover, good blurb--all of that is in your control.





Lexi Revellian said:


> Agreed, Kimberley - I'd just add that proofreading is important, too. I read so many extracts with wrong/missing punctuation, spelling mistakes, and poor grammar. 100% hours in H & T won't make up for this.


I 100% agree with Kimberley and Lexi. I did no paid advertising on my first selected book and limited social media campaigning (because really, anyone within my social media reach who was going to nominate it did so the first time I posted it.) For the second, I paid for a listing in Jaxon Reed's Readper.com news letter ($5 at the time) and did almost no social media advertising.

Pay for promo if you want, _but don't feel it's necessary_. Copy editing, proofreading, and a decent cover are far more important.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Lexi Revellian said:


> Agreed, Kimberley - I'd just add that proofreading is important, too. I read so many extracts with wrong/missing punctuation, spelling mistakes, and poor grammar. 100% hours in H & T won't make up for this.


Proofreading! I spoke to an editor from KP and suggested they hire proofreaders for their winners. We all know it's impossible to find errors in our own work and since they do an edit, it only makes sense to hire a proofreader.

But yes, authors should proofread their excerpt before it goes live.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Tuesday and it has been snowing most of the night and looks as if it might be snowing all day long here in Halifax.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
2 days left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
3 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
3 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
4 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
4 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
12 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
12 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
17 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
18 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
23 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
23 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
23 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
23 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
24 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
26 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
27 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## lincolnjcole

Kay7979 said:


> Kboarder/Kindle Scout expert Lincoln Cole has a newsletter going out on the 3rd. My book is in it, and at least one other book that isn't a Scout submission. His packages are inexpensive. Maybe if you contact him right away he can add your book. That's your last day, right?
> https://www.lincolncole.net/services/kindle-scout-book-promotion


Thanks for the shout out! I don't send daily emails like many companies so I don't end up bombarding readers, and in general people get 100-500 clicks for their campaign from my newsletter. I basically just do it to justify all of the work I do on my website, lol. There is also a mini game that pops up on the page that gives 10-20% discounts (I added it for the heck of it through sumo because I could!).


----------



## kalencap

Noting that this is the first day "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" reached 25% for external link traffic. Have no idea if it can sustain that through the "Ending Soon" time period starting in a couple days, but glad it got there considering it was half that after the view-heavy early days of the campaign.

Hopefully, some of the lessons learned here regarding importance of conversion rate compared to view volume will translate to better promotion choices for visisbility of the title however it is published.


----------



## ReaderPaul

lincolnjcole said:


> Thanks for the shout out! I don't send daily emails like many companies so I don't end up bombarding readers, and in general people get 100-500 clicks for their campaign from my newsletter. I basically just do it to justify all of the work I do on my website, lol. There is also a mini game that pops up on the page that gives 10-20% discounts (I added it for the heck of it through sumo because I could!).


I think I will definitely avail of your newsletter, when next I enter into the Kindle Scout.

Do you see a correlation in successful applicants to Kindle Scout? Like as in can you tell via your newsletter which books are seeing the most engagement.

Well done on running such a fantastic newsletter. Your name has constantly popped up from people who seem to be doing really well on the Hot and Trending list.

I fancied my chances using mostly a local network for my first effort but seeing the immense benefits of services like your own.


----------



## lincolnjcole

ReaderPaul said:


> I think I will definitely avail of your newsletter, when next I enter into the Kindle Scout.
> 
> Do you see a correlation in successful applicants to Kindle Scout? Like as in can you tell via your newsletter which books are seeing the most engagement.
> 
> Well done on running such a fantastic newsletter. Your name has constantly popped up from people who seem to be doing really well on the Hot and Trending list.
> 
> I fancied my chances using mostly a local network for my first effort but seeing the immense benefits of services like your own.


I can definitely tell which books get the most clicks through my newsletter (though, I don't really keep lists or build stats or anything) and since my newsletter is cross genre it comes down mostly to quality of the cover and title of a book for what people click on. As for nominations, those require the whole 'package' to be good. In general, anyone who I promote to my newsletter gets on hot and trending, and then with some social media support they can stay there for a while.

In general, I saw a lot of services with 10,000 email lists that charge $100 plus and I wanted to offer a cheap way for new authors to hit a large list (I charge way less for 50% more readers than many services) plus a way for authors who appreciate my blog posts and the information I offer to be able to support me while getting something in return!


----------



## WandWSawday

Dang...the cliff after you fall off "recently added" is real   lol


----------



## WandWSawday

R.E.Moore said:


> Yup, and even though it's clear why the fall happens, one can't help but wonder, "Is something wrong with my campaign if people stopped looking at it?" Now, you can either start promoting or start dreaming about the "ending soon" list.


Haha it's like you're reading my mind!


----------



## Arches

Kay7979 said:


> I hope so. It makes sense. This time, if my book is not selected (and I have no expectations it will be) I plan to press the publish button fairly quickly. Last time, I think it took me about a month to get everything ready. Wards and Wonders has already been professionally formatted by Kindle Scout alumni, Mark Gardner, and is ready to go. Normally, I'd publish the paperback well in advance, and I send out my handful of ARCs about six weeks prior to publication. The bad thing about Kindle Scout is it messes up this system. I can't publish the paperback ahead, and there's no point sending out review copies until I'm sure of the outcome. Oh well, I'm still a newbie, and each book launch is an educational adventure.


That strikes me as a good plan . If I do another Scout campaign, I plan to do something very similar. Good luck on your current campaign.


----------



## Jill James

Happy Camper this morning!   I hit Hot and Trending and 1k page views. Great way to start the day. Off to write!!


----------



## kalencap

WandWSawday said:


> Dang...the cliff after you fall off "recently added" is real  lol


True, but can still get on hot and trending list with better conversions among smaller number of views. For "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" on day 1, it had 749 views and 0 hours in H&T. On day 17, it had 171 views, but all 24 hours in H&T. Also, had a day with only 66 views, but still some H&T time. Granted, I had another 0 H&T day with 191 views, so there is some combined effect likely.

The cliff off of high page views may not hurt how well the novel is trending, depending on other factors. Also, even with a great number campaign, doesn't ensure selection, so depending on your goals, you may still be right where you need to be. As mentioned repeatedly by others, most important factor is quality of submission itself and fit with kindle scout publishing for selection, it seems.


----------



## WandWSawday

kalencap said:


> True, but can still get on hot and trending list with better conversions among smaller number of views. For "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" on day 1, it had 749 views and 0 hours in H&T. On day 17, it had 171 views, but all 24 hours in H&T. Also, had a day with only 66 views, but still some H&T time. Granted, I had another 0 H&T day with 191 views, so there is some combined effect likely.
> 
> The cliff off of high page views may not hurt how well the novel is trending, depending on other factors. Also, even with a great number campaign, doesn't ensure selection, so depending on your goals, you may still be right where you need to be. As mentioned repeatedly by others, most important factor is quality of submission itself and fit with kindle scout publishing for selection, it seems.


Thanks for providing some of your stats--that's really helpful to see. And yeah I'm trying not to sweat the numbers. I think I was just more surprised...I think it shows that there are quite a few (but not like, thousands) of readers who are aware of Scout and use it on a fairly regular basis, who will check out the new arrivals. But once you've gone through those readers, you really need to do some sort of outreach if you want any shot at getting substantial numbers of new views (and possible nominations) between the time you fall off "recently added" and arrive at "ending soon."

Which makes sense. I just find the whole process kind of interesting--not just from the author's perspective, but from the readers' and Amazon's perspective as well. I'm curious to see how things shake out. Thanks again for sharing your stats and experience, it's really helpful.


----------



## WandWSawday

Jill James said:


> Happy Camper this morning!  I hit Hot and Trending and 1k page views. Great way to start the day. Off to write!!


Nice! Congrats on the h&t! hope that's useful fuel for your writing


----------



## Kay7979

Thursday I'll hit the one week mark, and I'll share some stats in case anyone wants to compare notes. I went over the cliff today, too, and quite honestly I've never had the really big numbers, like 500 page views a day, that others have reported. Even so, I'm wracking up some hours in Hot and Trending. So, as others have observed, there must be a greater correlation between nominations and saves than there is with page views.


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> Thursday I'll hit the one week mark, and I'll share some stats in case anyone wants to compare notes. I went over the cliff today, too, and quite honestly I've never had the really big numbers, like 500 page views a day, that others have reported. Even so, I'm wracking up some hours in Hot and Trending. So, as others have observed, there must be a greater correlation between nominations and saves than there is with page views.


From what I've heard, the end of the school vacationing weekend for January 5 - 7 provided high views in general. Haven't seen anyone reporting numbers that high since with maybe one exception.


----------



## Jill James

WandWSawday said:


> Nice! Congrats on the h&t! hope that's useful fuel for your writing


Thanks. I hit up my mailing lists. So I think the romance reader list got me on H&T, but the zombie lovers that went out today had more clicks. Tomorrow will be the audiobook listeners, so we will see if they like paranormal if it is just an ebook.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

kalencap said:


> From what I've heard, the end of the school vacationing weekend for January 5 - 7 provided high views in general. Haven't seen anyone reporting numbers that high since with maybe one exception.


Interesting! I did have good views those days--171, 215 and 73--and hit hot & trending for 19, 21 and 10 hours, respectively.


----------



## Jill James

I found a typo in my description. I can't believe I missed it this long. I wrote the description and it was too long, so when I deleted and reworded I left a word in there that was wrong. :headdesk: I hate when I do that.


----------



## Debralynn

I feel a little freaked out. I'm still waiting to hear about my book, which I thought, did somewhere in the middle as far as nominations. Now I see that my scout rank was 503, and my scout score was 280. Can someone please explain what these numbers mean?


----------



## Kay7979

Debralynn said:


> I feel a little freaked out. I'm still waiting to hear about my book, which I thought, did somewhere in the middle as far as nominations. Now I see that my scout rank was 503, and my scout score was 280. Can someone please explain what these numbers mean?


That has absolutely nothing to do with your campaign. That's just the leaderboard. Not to worry!


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> I found a typo in my description. I can't believe I missed it this long. I wrote the description and it was too long, so when I deleted and reworded I left a word in there that was wrong. :headdesk: I hate when I do that.


I had the same issue and had to shorten my blurb at the last minute. I had forgotten to account for spaces! DUH! I know better. So I don't like my blurb as well now after cutting out 100 characters. Sigh. I'm posting the real blurb elsewhere.


----------



## Debralynn

Thank you, Kay 7979.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Still not on H&T but still getting OK views on day 6, although they slipped down under 300 yesterday. So even though I think "don't pay for advertising," is good advice, I spent $10 on Author Shout 2 days ago. I'm not sure if it's helped so far. I got some additional Direct Traffic views (about 12), but I don't know if that's from Shout or from friends/family/coworkers I've been bugging to vote. My FB friends and four FB groups got me a dozen clicks or so, but it seems I wasted a lot of time trying to promote it myself on Twitter, so for sure, I'd rather pay someone else to do it. I decided to budget $30 more on advertising for the entire campaign as a happy medium between not spending and going all out, but I'll wait few days in between to see how each one works, then report back here  
It's been great reading everyone's experiences, and I've been impressed by the excerpts I've read so far. One I voted for just ended, and it's kind of fun waiting to see if it will be selected while not having the stress of it being my own book. Anyway, I woke up at 3:30 this morning and decided I should stay awake till 4:30 to check my updated stats - really bad decision!
Plan for tonight - read more excerpts, nominate, go to sleep early.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Kay7979 said:


> I had the same issue and had to shorten my blurb at the last minute. I had forgotten to account for spaces! DUH! I know better. So I don't like my blurb as well now after cutting out 100 characters. Sigh. I'm posting the real blurb elsewhere.


I still find it odd they enforce such short blurbs. It's significantly shorter than the length of the average book blurb, and as a reader I often read KindleScout blurbs and feel frustrated that it's not quite enough information on the book.


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> Still not on H&T but still getting OK views on day 6, although they slipped down under 300 yesterday. So even though I think "don't pay for advertising," is good advice, I spent $10 on Author Shout 2 days ago. I'm not sure if it's helped so far. I got some additional Direct Traffic views (about 12), but I don't know if that's from Shout or from friends/family/coworkers I've been bugging to vote. My FB friends and four FB groups got me a dozen clicks or so, but it seems I wasted a lot of time trying to promote it myself on Twitter, so for sure, I'd rather pay someone else to do it. I decided to budget $30 more on advertising for the entire campaign as a happy medium between not spending and going all out, but I'll wait few days in between to see how each one works, then report back here
> It's been great reading everyone's experiences, and I've been impressed by the excerpts I've read so far. One I voted for just ended, and it's kind of fun waiting to see if it will be selected while not having the stress of it being my own book. Anyway, I woke up at 3:30 this morning and decided I should stay awake till 4:30 to check my updated stats - really bad decision!
> Plan for tonight - read more excerpts, nominate, go to sleep early.


Checking when you want to check just means you are eager to figure out how things are going - no bad decision there, just learning as you go like we all are.

Hope you are get good rest tonight. This is a marathon, not a sprint, as I keep reminding myself.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Wednesday and I am listening to the audiobook version of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS. I'm pretty excited about listening to this before giving it my final okay and pushing it back into the Audible system for final processing.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
1 day left  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
2 days left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
2 days left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
3 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
3 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
11 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
11 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
16 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
17 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
22 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
22 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
22 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
22 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
23 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
25 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
26 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
29 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## kalencap

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Wednesday and I am listening to the audiobook version of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS. I'm pretty excited about listening to this before giving it my final okay and pushing it back into the Audible system for final processing.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Hey Steve, let us know what you think of the audible copy, please. Is this something you took on yourself or from Amazon's kindle press for your novel?


----------



## dassala

Good morning,

I'm new!  My Kindle Scout campaign ended on 1/23. I'm in the waiting room, currently. It seems to me that those selected are notified within 1-2 days. Is this usually the case? No new selections have been made since 1/14, and that seems like quite a long time. If you have been selected, how long did you spend in the waiting room? At over a week, I'm starting to despair and assume that I'm just getting some feedback and sent on my way. Either way, I'm clawing at my phone for that little 'M' alert!

Thanks!

Alexis Pryce


----------



## Kay7979

dassala said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I'm new!  My Kindle Scout campaign ended on 1/23. I'm in the waiting room, currently. It seems to me that those selected are notified within 1-2 days. Is this usually the case? No new selections have been made since 1/14, and that seems like quite a long time. If you have been selected, how long did you spend in the waiting room? At over a week, I'm starting to despair and assume that I'm just getting some feedback and sent on my way. Either way, I'm clawing at my phone for that little 'M' alert!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Alexis Pryce


Hi, and welcome.

There has been a recent pattern of quick selections, but really, there's no way to know what's going on behind the scenes. It's possible the editors all agree on some books but debate about others, making the decision process take longer. Good luck and don't stress over it. As some of us like to say around here, there is life after Kindle Scout.


----------



## dassala

Thank you so much for your response. I'll take a few deep breaths and try to forget about it for the day. Just keep writing, eh?

Looking forward to seeing you around the boards!


----------



## Kay7979

I've been off a day. Yesterday concluded my first week, not today, so here's my one week report. 

Promos: So far, I've used readper (had a good day), Melrock on Fiverr, and Author Shout, all recommended by others here. Readper is best for a burst of views/nominations. Melrock and Author Shout use a slow burn strategy. I've made a few personal contacts by email, FB messages, and Twitter DM, but I'm about done with that. After my last campaign, I swore I'd never subject myself or others to that approach again. I've been running a couple boosted FB posts and one ad, with separate objections. Two are targeted at nominations for Kindle Scout, and one is to get more Likes for my author page. I've gotten a surprising amount of shares, and I'm not sure how many page likes, but plus or minus one hundred.  

Tomorrow, my newsletter, Gnome Gnotes, goes out to my very small fan base. I've never done newsletter-building strategies, so my folks are all organic signups. 

Saturday, I leave for vacation, and for the next two weeks the campaign will be on autopilot. I may play around with the FB boosted posts/ads, but that's about it. I have two promo services scheduled for Saturday, Lincoln Cole's and Ripley's. 

February 9, I have Just Kindle books, and that's my last promo. 

I'm finding this campaign much less stressful than the last, mostly because my aim is exposure rather than selection, and I'm not spending hours per day chasing after nominations. When I come back from vacation, I'll only have a few days before I hit "Ending Soon." 

Stats: 78 of 168 hours in Hot and Trending. I had none the first three days, but it kicked in on the fourth day after readper. Internal/External 62/38.  
Page views: 323, 202, 164, 424, 180, 60, 109 = 1,462 

I think Wednesdays are busy days for campaigns going live. Last night, eighteen books were added. Many people submit between Friday evening and Sunday, get their approvals on Monday, and their campaigns go live on Wednesday. Like last Wednesday when my campaign went live, I had rank boosts overnight on my triology, particularly book one. Are people browsing Scout selections and discovering my other books? I can't say for sure, but Wednesdays are usually my slowest day, and the last two Wednesdays have been much better than normal. 

That's it. I hope any of my ramblings are helpful.


----------



## Used To Be BH

TrishaMcNary said:


> Still not on H&T but still getting OK views on day 6, although they slipped down under 300 yesterday. So even though I think *"don't pay for advertising," is good advice*, [emphasis added] I spent $10 on Author Shout 2 days ago. I'm not sure if it's helped so far. I got some additional Direct Traffic views (about 12), but I don't know if that's from Shout or from friends/family/coworkers I've been bugging to vote. My FB friends and four FB groups got me a dozen clicks or so, but it seems I wasted a lot of time trying to promote it myself on Twitter, so for sure, I'd rather pay someone else to do it. I decided to budget $30 more on advertising for the entire campaign as a happy medium between not spending and going all out, but I'll wait few days in between to see how each one works, then report back here
> It's been great reading everyone's experiences, and I've been impressed by the excerpts I've read so far. One I voted for just ended, and it's kind of fun waiting to see if it will be selected while not having the stress of it being my own book. Anyway, I woke up at 3:30 this morning and decided I should stay awake till 4:30 to check my updated stats - really bad decision!
> Plan for tonight - read more excerpts, nominate, go to sleep early.


"Don't pay for advertising," isn't necessarily good advice. It depends on what you're trying to do.

Don't pay for advertising if your only goal is to get selected by Kindle Scout, because the stats don't mean much for the selection process. The editors will pick books they think will sell well and reject ones they aren't as sure about, regardless of the stats. During my first campaign a year ago, when stats tended to run lower than they do now, someone got 14,000 page views and was still rejected.

Don't pay for advertising if you can't afford it. (Duh!)

Do pay for advertising if you can afford it and want to improve your eventual launch. Higher stats do mean greater exposure, so when you release the book, whether through Kindle Press or as a self-published title, you will already have an audience waiting for it. My first Scout reject was also my best launch ever--several times better--and the only real difference was the Scout exposure. My most recent launch didn't do as well despite better Scout stats. However, I timed the campaign wrong, had to wait a month to get beyond the holiday season, and lost my momentum. (Even so, that launch was better than many of my other ones, just not as spectacular as the previous one.

Let me word my advice this way: pay for advertising if you can afford it, want to improve your launch, and will be able to launch shortly after your campaign ends.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

dassala said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I'm new!  My Kindle Scout campaign ended on 1/23. I'm in the waiting room, currently. It seems to me that those selected are notified within 1-2 days. Is this usually the case? No new selections have been made since 1/14, and that seems like quite a long time. If you have been selected, how long did you spend in the waiting room? At over a week, I'm starting to despair and assume that I'm just getting some feedback and sent on my way. Either way, I'm clawing at my phone for that little 'M' alert!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Alexis Pryce


I spent 12 days in the waiting room before being rejected, and I didn't get any feedback.
They still have some people as far back as Jan 19 who are in the waiting room. All the people selected so far this year have been selected within 2 days. However, with February around the corner, I'm guessing they will be making more selections again soon.


----------



## Jill James

R.E.Moore said:


> Jill, you can contact KS and ask them to fix the typo. Even though a typo is not that big of a deal, looking at it for a whole month might just drive you crazy.


I did that. They fixed the typo I pointed out and now all the apostrophes are question marks! Can't win. LOL


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

My KindleScout campaign went live today after an initial mistaken rejection (which they were quite nice in apologizing about).

http://bit.ly/kingshold

Steve, would you mind adding to the list please.

I have set up a few promos today and planning a couple more for next week so we'll see what happens. After being an interested audience member watching everyone else's campaigns these past couple of months I'm excited and nervous to see what happens in the next thirty days.


----------



## missbedora

dpwoolliscroft said:


> My KindleScout campaign went live today after an initial mistaken rejection (which they were quite nice in apologizing about).
> 
> http://bit.ly/kingshold
> 
> Steve, would you mind adding to the list please.
> 
> I have set up a few promos today and planning a couple more for next week so we'll see what happens. After being an interested audience member watching everyone else's campaigns these past couple of months I'm excited and nervous to see what happens in the next thirty days.


Oh good! I was wondering what happened with this. Was it the prequel they were finding? 
Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

dpwoolliscroft said:


> My KindleScout campaign went live today after an initial mistaken rejection (which they were quite nice in apologizing about).
> 
> http://bit.ly/kingshold
> 
> Steve, would you mind adding to the list please.
> 
> I have set up a few promos today and planning a couple more for next week so we'll see what happens. After being an interested audience member watching everyone else's campaigns these past couple of months I'm excited and nervous to see what happens in the next thirty days.


I love your cover, is it a jeff brown one?


----------



## richard4507

hi folks - new to this thread - happy to be here

QUESTION ABOUT SERIES: does anyone have experience with or POV on doing Scout for the the first book in a series?

For example, do you know if I'll be able to promote book-2 at the end of book-1 (right after The End)?

thanks in advance


----------



## KitSarge

Hi everyone, 
I thought this might be helpful to some in the group. This was the e-mail I received in response to my inquiry of reverting my rights back to What It Is after a year in the program. It took a solid week for them to reply. 

I was planning on revamping What It Is's cover anyway (it reads the wrong genre), and I recently updated the blurb, but I feel like I'm going to do all the work on my own with no help and or marketing from Scout. I've always been a big proponent of the Scout program for visibility- it's why I entered 355,  but just so you know, the grass is not always greener on the other side! NOTE: I really didn't earn hardly anything toward that advance. Also, I'm not exactly sure how to go about updating this stuff since it's not like I can log into KDP and change it! 

Hello Kit


It will be difficult to motivate internally for approving this reversion at this time since you have not yet earned out much of the $1,500 advance on royalties


I would suggest waiting until the two year date, and in the interim making some updates to the metadata to aid with discoverability, if you’re open to that suggestion.


Let’s have a look towards adding a descriptive subtitle, updated keywords and categories, and potentially rewriting the book description according to the guidelines below.

Your current keywords are: contemporary, comedy, new_adults, Kindle Scout, Kindle Press, Death, medical school, forensic job, love triangle, friendship.

Your current categories are: Literature & Fiction /Genre Fiction /Medical (6361438011); Literature & Fiction /Contemporary Fiction /Literary (7588747011); Literature & Fiction /Contemporary Fiction /Women's Fiction (7588751011); Literature & Fiction /Women's Fiction /Literary (7588891011).


All the best

(Contact info deleted)

Guidelines for adding a subtitle:

·        The more specific the better, e.g. “….: A TechnoThriller” or “…: A Fairytale Retelling”

·        The subtitle must help the reader to immediately know what the book is about, in case the title itself is an uncommon or non-descriptive word or phrase



Guidelines for adding keywords:

·        themes/key plot points/events (hiking trip, ninjas, etc.)

·        potential audience (book club, books for 6th grade, etc.) 

·        key locations (Taj Mahal, Mars, etc.)

·        your previous book series or book titles that are relevant in terms of content and target audience.



Guidelines for writing a book description

Aim for 160 words

·        Promo text should leverage certain hooks:

o    What makes this story unique

o    What do you want to get across to readers

o    Is there something that you want to emphasize or downplay?

·        Other best practice

o    Craft a first line that is impactful and representative of the story.

o    Strike a balance of marketing pitch and summary, generally 65/35 or 70/30 range.

o    No spoilers.

o    Avoid using too many secondary character names.

o    Avoid hyperbole/infomercial text.


----------



## Simply_Me

dpwoolliscroft said:


> My KindleScout campaign went live today after an initial mistaken rejection (which they were quite nice in apologizing about).
> 
> http://bit.ly/kingshold
> 
> Steve, would you mind adding to the list please.
> 
> I have set up a few promos today and planning a couple more for next week so we'll see what happens. After being an interested audience member watching everyone else's campaigns these past couple of months I'm excited and nervous to see what happens in the next thirty days.


I'm so glad that it was solved. Best of luck!


----------



## Kay7979

richard4507 said:


> hi folks - new to this thread - happy to be here
> 
> QUESTION ABOUT SERIES: does anyone have experience with or POV on doing Scout for the the first book in a series?
> 
> For example, do you know if I'll be able to promote book-2 at the end of book-1 (right after The End)?
> 
> thanks in advance


If you mean adding a sneak peak as a teaser for the next book, I don't see why they'd object.


----------



## RachelB

Dear Steve,
Thanks so much for all your support.
Best Regards,
Sophie Schiller


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Checking when you want to check just means you are eager to figure out how things are going - no bad decision there, just learning as you go like we all are.
> 
> Hope you are get good rest tonight. This is a marathon, not a sprint, as I keep reminding myself.


I never expected this would be so completely distracting! 22 more days to go...


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

missbedora said:


> Oh good! I was wondering what happened with this. Was it the prequel they were finding?
> Good luck with your campaign.


Thanks a lot. Yes, it was the prequel. They are obviously different, so all cleaned up once they got to my email.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

T E Scott Writer said:


> I love your cover, is it a jeff brown one?


Thank you, I love the cover too. And it is Jeff Brown. I actually did a blog post today on the larger image that the cover is taken from. You can see it here if you're interested.
http://dpwoolliscroft.com/2018/01/31/kingshold-city-tour/

I do worry that my cover is not what some people like. But I don't like the fantasy covers with a people front and center. I like to imagine what the characters look like. And there are too many sword covers knocking around now...


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Simply_J said:


> I'm so glad that it was solved. Best of luck!


Thanks!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Bill Hiatt said:


> "Don't pay for advertising," isn't necessarily good advice. It depends on what you're trying to do.
> 
> Don't pay for advertising if your only goal is to get selected by Kindle Scout, because the stats don't mean much for the selection process. The editors will pick books they think will sell well and reject ones they aren't as sure about, regardless of the stats. During my first campaign a year ago, when stats tended to run lower than they do now, someone got 14,000 page views and was still rejected.
> 
> Don't pay for advertising if you can't afford it. (Duh!)
> 
> Do pay for advertising if you can afford it and want to improve your eventual launch. Higher stats do mean greater exposure, so when you release the book, whether through Kindle Press or as a self-published title, you will already have an audience waiting for it. My first Scout reject was also my best launch ever--several times better--and the only real difference was the Scout exposure. My most recent launch didn't do as well despite better Scout stats. However, I timed the campaign wrong, had to wait a month to get beyond the holiday season, and lost my momentum. (Even so, that launch was better than many of my other ones, just not as spectacular as the previous one.
> 
> Let me word my advice this way: pay for advertising if you can afford it, want to improve your launch, and will be able to launch shortly after your campaign ends.


I'd love to be selected, but I know only 1-2% make it, so that's not my only goal. I'm planning to publish fast if I get the sad news. So maybe it would be worth it to invest a little more than $30. I spent over 3 years writing this book, and I feel really good about it, although some people might think it's weird, being an SF paranormal dark comedy romance. Actually, what I think about most is wanting as many people as possible to read my story, instead of about making money. But of course, it would be nice to be able to quit the day job. 

Kay7979: thanks for your stats and publishing info - very helpful.

As for my own stats since yesterday: 
still no H&T, page views dipped again to 250, 2% external traffic (!)

New books came in last night that pushed my book off the first page of Romance, so I'm expecting my page views will go down - dreading the dreaded "cliff." But I think I'll wait another day to see what that does before I start another promotion.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Thank you, I love the cover too. And it is Jeff Brown. I actually did a blog post today on the larger image that the cover is taken from. You can see it here if you're interested.
> http://dpwoolliscroft.com/2018/01/31/kingshold-city-tour/
> 
> I do worry that my cover is not what some people like. But I don't like the fantasy covers with a people front and center. I like to imagine what the characters look like. And there are too many sword covers knocking around now...


Very nice. Mine is Jeff Brown, too.


----------



## Steve Vernon

richard4507 said:


> hi folks - new to this thread - happy to be here
> 
> QUESTION ABOUT SERIES: does anyone have experience with or POV on doing Scout for the the first book in a series?
> 
> For example, do you know if I'll be able to promote book-2 at the end of book-1 (right after The End)?
> 
> thanks in advance


That should be fine. Kindle Press allows you to put what you need.

HOWEVER - if it were me and I were doing this whole thing again I'd make SURE that I had Book 2 already written and ready to go so that I could release it almost immediately after Kindle Press released Book 1. Readers are like crows. They see something bright and shiny and they grab for it. You ought to make sure that Book 2 is ready to grab, neon-bright and bellydance shiny.


----------



## Steve Vernon

kalencap said:


> Hey Steve, let us know what you think of the audible copy, please. Is this something you took on yourself or from Amazon's kindle press for your novel?


Hey Kalen.

This is my own Audible release. Kindle Press DOES keep the audio-rights for a short time, but in a month or two they are yours for the asking. That might change down the road if Kindle Press ever steps up the audio end of things. They would like to release in audio, I believe, but that would necessitate them working with a crew of audio narrators - and that might make for a lot of work.

I have been happy with how my audio-releases have been selling so far, although my promotional skills seriously suck out loud.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Thursday. Starting this coming Sunday KELPIE DREAMS will be available for 99 cents for a week from the folks at Kindle Press. I'll let you know more when the promotion goes live.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Acts of God and Other Damage by Missy Wilkinson
LAST DAY LEFT!  Secret of the Lost Key by Paul Kilmartin
1 day left  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
1 day left  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
2 days left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
2 days left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
10 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
10 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
15 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
16 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
21 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
21 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
21 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
21 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
22 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
24 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
25 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
28 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
28 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
28 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ronesa_aveela

I picked up a copy of Lost in Atlantis today. My TBR list is long, so I won't get to it any time soon.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kay7979 said:


> Very nice. Mine is Jeff Brown, too.


I love yours too. Especially the typography. You both did a real nice job.


----------



## kalencap

"The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is now in the "ending soon" category. That is a bit crowded at the moment, so I don't expect much bump in page views from it before tomorrow. My external sourcing is currently at 26%, hoping it stays above 25%. Though in and out of H&T this week, still doing well. Potentially have a stats milestone coming tomorrow. We shall see.

Good luck to everyone with current ks campaigns running.


----------



## Used To Be BH

KitSarge said:


> It will be difficult to motivate internally for approving this reversion at this time since you have not yet earned out much of the $1,500 advance on royalties
> 
> I would suggest waiting until the two year date, and in the interim making some updates to the metadata to aid with discoverability, if you're open to that suggestion.


It's unfortunate that they don't want to let you out yet. However, I reread the reversion language, and your first out contractually is at the end of the second year (if you haven't made at least $500 in the preceding twelve months) (6.2.2). I would suggest you might want to wait that long, anyway, to ensure that you can keep the advance. (6.3).

What I find irksome is that the staff expects you to do all the rewriting. If Kindle Press is the publisher, shouldn't it be doing some tweaking if the book isn't selling?

KP needs to up its game a little. The only good news I can see is that, during the next year, they might conceivably do that. Before they lost their last lead editor, they were doing just that, so maybe they will move in that direction again.


----------



## Heittwriter

Good morning!

Just thought I would let you all know that _Lost in Atlantis_ is *now available on Kindle*. Here's the official link incase you're interested: https://www.amazon.com/Lost-Atlantis-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B079H3WTGJ/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1517495954&sr=1-9&keywords=lost+in+atlantis

Also, *it's only 99 cents as part of a launch promotion*.

Look below for the synopsis. Thanks for looking, and best wishes with all of your recent Scout entries!

_"Light shines brightest in the darkness."

A timely plane crash in the Pacific sends John Bennett, a world-renown physicist, spiraling into darkness. He will confront-and embrace-all that he is to face the most hostile forces he's ever known. As he seeks to unearth the depths of Atlantis with the help of the Resistance, he will run from Atlas, the Founder's prize jewel, and the corporation bent on his demise.

Meanwhile, John's wife, Jessica, will do everything in her power to bring him back after inadvertently hearing of his death from the evening news.

Now, Jessica's only hope is grounded in the trust of a complete stranger and a waning faith in her husband's survival.

John is hopelessly lost, stricken with guilt, and vying with the remnants of his own creation, including the very MODS-genetically modified humans-frequenting the Bridge between Atlantis and the world he thought he knew.

He finds that light shines brightest in the darkness-yet the darkness will stop at nothing to overcome the light.

Will he choose to embrace the darkness, or eclipse it with the light born of a new hope?

Dive in now to explore Lost in Atlantis, the debut novel from author Briton Heitt and first book in The Lost Chronicles!_


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> I love yours too. Especially the typography. You both did a real nice job.


Thanks. He also did the third book is my signature line, but he prefers doing landscapes over close-ups. I really like that one, too.

I read your sample this morning and liked it. I can tell your series will be truly epic in scope. Scout has never shown much interest in high/low/epic fantasy and seems to favor urban fantasy and paranormal romance, but there are certainly plenty of readers out there, so I don't know why.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks. He also did the third book is my signature line, but he prefers doing landscapes over close-ups. I really like that one, too.
> 
> I read your sample this morning and liked it. I can tell your series will be truly epic in scope. Scout has never shown much interest in high/low/epic fantasy and seems to favor urban fantasy and paranormal romance, but there are certainly plenty of readers out there, so I don't know why.


Glad you liked it! Yes, epic, but I am also striving for intimate and personal. The first book is set solely in one city over 28 days. Trying to get stuck into writing book 2 now...

Yes it doesn't seem like they choose straight fantasy so much. Hopefully they will make an exception for us . Btw, I love that your newsletter is gnome gnotes.


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Glad you liked it! Yes, epic, but I am also striving for intimate and personal. The first book is set solely in one city over 28 days. Trying to get stuck into writing book 2 now...
> 
> Yes it doesn't seem like they choose straight fantasy so much. Hopefully they will make an exception for us . Btw, I love that your newsletter is gnome gnotes.


Ah, now I understand the mention of 28 days.

I enjoy writing non-human characters and creating a unique world and culture for them. Alas, Scout passed on my first book, and I doubt they'll take this one, either. I think they may like yours better in that the typical fantasy novel these days is completely, or primarily, about humans (such as Game of Thrones) and therefore they may deem yours more marketable. I decided to put this one through Scout to get extra eyeballs on it, and I'd like to get their editorial feedback.


----------



## georgiana89

R.E.Moore said:


> Here's an observation: Being in the "ending soon" list with 34 other books doesn't really improve visibility. I guess it's all about the last day for those of us who don't run promotions.


Ha ha tell me about it. I've browsed through them every so often during my campaign, and I've never seen so many in the Ending Soon list. My theory is that lots of people decided to enter as part of a new year's resolution. Enter it on New Year's Day, it takes a few days to get approved, it's ending now. 
Even for the relatively small sample created by users of this site, if you look at Steve's list, there's a bit of a pile up at the top, then about an eight day gap between my book, with three days to go, and the next closest to the end.


----------



## kalencap

georgiana89 said:


> Ha ha tell me about it. I've browsed through them every so often during my campaign, and I've never seen so many in the Ending Soon list. My theory is that lots of people decided to enter as part of a new year's resolution. Enter it on New Year's Day, it takes a few days to get approved, it's ending now.
> Even for the relatively small sample created by users of this site, if you look at Steve's list, there's a bit of a pile up at the top, then about an eight day gap between my book, with three days to go, and the next closest to the end.


But, for those of us around the same time, I believe we also received the advantage (if it translates to that) of higher page views internally because so many new people at the same time each generated their own traffic into the kindle scout arena. So, it isn't necessarily a bad thing - same idea behind gas stations coalescing around each other, restaurants and so forth.

(and yes, I just compared our heartfelt novels to gas stations, lol)


----------



## KGGiarratano

I forgot--my Kindle campaign is up.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1OSY20EKYZUBY

May I be added to the list?

Thanks!

Also, I'm so surprised the number of views it has (it's not in H&T). For reference, my late 2015 campaign had a TOTAL of 936 views for the month. I have half that many two days in. Still not in H&T. That's incredible.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

KGGiarratano said:


> I forgot--my Kindle campaign is up.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1OSY20EKYZUBY
> 
> May I be added to the list?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, I'm so surprised the number of views it has (it's not in H&T). For reference, my late 2015 campaign had a TOTAL of 936 views for the month. I have half that many two days in. Still not in H&T. That's incredible.


Hi: I had the same thing happen, and you answered that a book doesn't need to be in H&T to get selected. I'm still having OK page views but no H&T. From reading other people's posts about what they're doing, it really seems like you can't get into H&T (in 201 without some promotion - maybe heavy promotion. So things may have changed. I'm going to save your book for later because I've been nominating the ones closer to ending. 
Now I have these questions (for anyone who might answer):

I have to believe KS wouldn't pick a book for no other reason than someone spending a lot on advertising, but do they expect some amount of advertising? I can run a few small promos, but I can't compete with anyone with a big budget.
What I'm really worried about is this. Most of the recently selected books are romance with either a guy with no shirt or a smooching couple on the cover. Why do they say no nudity and no porn if that's what they're looking for? (Sorry if I offended anyone with this question. )
Anyway, as always, I appreciate reading everyone's stats and experiences.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

georgiana89 said:


> Ha ha tell me about it. I've browsed through them every so often during my campaign, and I've never seen so many in the Ending Soon list. My theory is that lots of people decided to enter as part of a new year's resolution. Enter it on New Year's Day, it takes a few days to get approved, it's ending now.
> Even for the relatively small sample created by users of this site, if you look at Steve's list, there's a bit of a pile up at the top, then about an eight day gap between my book, with three days to go, and the next closest to the end.


I just nominated your book Georgina. Looks interesting. Good luck.


----------



## kalencap

dpwoolliscroft said:


> I just nominated your book Georgina. Looks interesting. Good luck.


I did as well. Let's have a good finish.


----------



## georgiana89

kalencap said:


> I did as well. Let's have a good finish.


Thanks, just nominated yours too. I feel like we've been on a mission together!


----------



## georgiana89

dpwoolliscroft said:


> I just nominated your book Georgina. Looks interesting. Good luck.


Fab, thanks. I'll nominate yours in a few days when we're past this little rush of "ending soons". It looks like the sort of big political fantasy I like to read and the cover and description are great. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday.

Man, it has been a loooooong week.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
1 day left  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
1 day left  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
9 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
9 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
14 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
15 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
20 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
20 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
20 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
20 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
21 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
23 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
24 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
27 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
27 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
27 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## SadieRiley

I'm not sure about the shortlist thing. That was my understanding but I'm not sure what qualifies a book for "shortlist."


----------



## SadieRiley

Simply_J said:


> Yes, please share the feedback. We all can learn from it.


Feedback posted below. I would love to receive feedback from you all about marketing/ genre comments. I'm not sure what I'm going to do here yet.

General comments:

You do a good job creating romantic and action tension throughout the novel, and the Happily Ever After ending is very satisfying. However, the book needs very extensive editing. We came across many copyediting errors, including spelling, punctuation, inconsistent verb tense, extra and missing spaces, and indentation errors. Most of the spelling errors can be corrected by running spellcheck, but many of the other errors will probably need a human eye catch them. We also make some recommendations below about choosing the best marketing categories for the content.

Developmental and copyediting comments:

· We strongly recommend hiring a professional copyeditor so that the novel will be as polished as possible if/when you self-publish it or submit it to other publishers. We understand, though, that professional editing services are expensive, so if you decide to edit it yourself, then we recommend focusing your efforts on the following issues:

LOTS OF DETAIL ABOUT PUNCTUATION ERRORS. APPARENTLY, I AM A TERRIBLE PROOFREADER. 

· We recommend having Chase tell the reader about his med school background in the chapter beginning with "I'm worried that I've gotten into more than I can handle," because it struck us as unromantically reckless when he takes a very injured Savannah back to his house rather than the hospital after her first fight.

· Describe the illegal move that Layla performs on Savannah during the climactic fight scene.

· We think the reader would like to know what fighting name Savannah chooses for herself at the end of the book, because earning the right to this name is a major accomplishment for her.

Marketing comments:

· Generally speaking, Romance readers like to know whether or not a Romance book contains graphic sex scenes before they start reading it. Most Romances marketed as Romance › Contemporary contain at least one graphic sex scene, and so this book may not meet some readers' expectations for that marketing category. Therefore, you might consider adding a sex scene to the book, provided that you're not uncomfortable doing so. Conversely, you might consider tweaking the content to make it a better fit for the Romance › Clean & Wholesome category (i.e. remove the swearing and all references to sex). Realistically, it might be a stretch to convince Clean & Wholesome fans that a book about MMA fighting would be their cup of tea, but this might be something to consider for one of your future books, too.

· While the novel does have some action scenes, it does not meet the criteria for the Mystery, Thriller & Suspense marketing category.

· No matter what marketing categories you do end up choosing, we recommend that you research them first, so that you have a solid understanding of what readers will be expecting from your content. This is important, because readers are very likely to give a book a negative rating and review when it doesn't meet their genre expectations.


----------



## dassala

Wow! Thank you so much for posting this! I'm on Day 11 in the Waiting Room, and I'm sure I've got feedback coming my way. This gives me an idea of what to expect. I think it's fantastic that they're offering this kind of editorial for free. 

I'm terribly sorry your novel wasn't chosen, but I think you have fantastic potential! Best of luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## kalencap

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Angels In The Basement by Kristi Lane
> The Human Dilemma by Rupert Exavier Moore
> The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you. And thanks to Georgina as well.


----------



## kalencap

Update on "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" - it reached 7000 page views with 232 yesterday. So, not as high as some I've seen last month, but reached that milestone. Currently at 27% external, so potentially that will stay above 25% for the total, we'll see.

A bit about facebook, as I've focused efforts there a bit, external links coming from facebook are over 800, so that should be well above 10% of my total and a big chunk of my external link sourcing. H&T remains comfortably over 50%, will share final figures on that in a couple of days.

Want to thank everyone for their input here, especially Steve. This has been a good check-in anchoring spot for the length of the campaign.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Hello!

My Kindle Scout campaign is live as of yesterday.

Can you add this to the daily thread? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KINMG5DHG2SU

I spent many hours reading this thread ahead of my launch; happy to pay it forward and continue to nominate and support the work from others who are involved here, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Kay7979

kalencap said:


> Update on "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" - it reached 7000 page views with 232 yesterday. So, not as high as some I've seen last month, but reached that milestone. Currently at 27% external, so potentially that will stay above 25% for the total, we'll see.
> 
> A bit about facebook, as I've focused efforts there a bit, external links coming from facebook are over 800, so that should be well above 10% of my total and a big chunk of my external link sourcing. H&T remains comfortably over 50%, will share final figures on that in a couple of days.
> 
> Want to thank everyone for their input here, especially Steve. This has been a good check-in anchoring spot for the length of the campaign.


800 hits from Facebook. That's huge! Good job!!


----------



## Kay7979

SadieRiley said:


> Feedback posted below. I would love to receive feedback from you all about marketing/ genre comments. I'm not sure what I'm going to do here yet.
> 
> General comments:
> 
> You do a good job creating romantic and action tension throughout the novel, and the Happily Ever After ending is very satisfying. However, the book needs very extensive editing. We came across many copyediting errors, including spelling, punctuation, inconsistent verb tense, extra and missing spaces, and indentation errors. Most of the spelling errors can be corrected by running spellcheck, but many of the other errors will probably need a human eye catch them. We also make some recommendations below about choosing the best marketing categories for the content.
> 
> Developmental and copyediting comments:
> 
> · We strongly recommend hiring a professional copyeditor so that the novel will be as polished as possible if/when you self-publish it or submit it to other publishers. We understand, though, that professional editing services are expensive, so if you decide to edit it yourself, then we recommend focusing your efforts on the following issues:
> 
> LOTS OF DETAIL ABOUT PUNCTUATION ERRORS. APPARENTLY, I AM A TERRIBLE PROOFREADER.
> 
> · We recommend having Chase tell the reader about his med school background in the chapter beginning with "I'm worried that I've gotten into more than I can handle," because it struck us as unromantically reckless when he takes a very injured Savannah back to his house rather than the hospital after her first fight.
> 
> · Describe the illegal move that Layla performs on Savannah during the climactic fight scene.
> 
> · We think the reader would like to know what fighting name Savannah chooses for herself at the end of the book, because earning the right to this name is a major accomplishment for her.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> 
> · Generally speaking, Romance readers like to know whether or not a Romance book contains graphic sex scenes before they start reading it. Most Romances marketed as Romance › Contemporary contain at least one graphic sex scene, and so this book may not meet some readers' expectations for that marketing category. Therefore, you might consider adding a sex scene to the book, provided that you're not uncomfortable doing so. Conversely, you might consider tweaking the content to make it a better fit for the Romance › Clean & Wholesome category (i.e. remove the swearing and all references to sex). Realistically, it might be a stretch to convince Clean & Wholesome fans that a book about MMA fighting would be their cup of tea, but this might be something to consider for one of your future books, too.
> 
> · While the novel does have some action scenes, it does not meet the criteria for the Mystery, Thriller & Suspense marketing category.
> 
> · No matter what marketing categories you do end up choosing, we recommend that you research them first, so that you have a solid understanding of what readers will be expecting from your content. This is important, because readers are very likely to give a book a negative rating and review when it doesn't meet their genre expectations.


Wow! There is a lot of really useful information here. It's great that they offer advice on what category your book should be in and how to tweak your content so it meets reader expectations. It sounds like you can polish the writing, make a few minor changes, and press the publish button.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Kay7979 said:


> Wow! There is a lot of really useful information here. It's great that they offer advice on what category your book should be in and how to tweak your content so it meets reader expectations. It sounds like you can polish the writing, make a few minor changes, and press the publish button.


Agreed - the feedback is far more useful and robust than I was expecting. Exciting!


----------



## JT Osbourne

R.E.Moore said:


> Thank you, Mark, you big legend (as they say in Ireland).


You have my vote, as well. Love the concept! Good luck with the last day push.


----------



## Kay7979

JT Osbourne said:


> Hello!
> 
> My Kindle Scout campaign is live as of yesterday.
> 
> Can you add this to the daily thread? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2KINMG5DHG2SU
> 
> I spent many hours reading this thread ahead of my launch; happy to pay it forward and continue to nominate and support the work from others who are involved here, too.
> 
> Thanks!


Your book looks really interesting. I notice you mention something about reviews, and I'm curious since your book isn't published yet. Are the reviews from your ARC team, which will be posted upon publication?


----------



## JT Osbourne

Kay7979 said:


> Your book looks really interesting. I notice you mention something about reviews, and I'm curious since your book isn't published yet. Are the reviews from your ARC team, which will be posted upon publication?


Why thank you!

It's from an editorial evaluation that I received from an editor at a traditional publisher.


----------



## SadieRiley

Kay7979 said:


> Wow! There is a lot of really useful information here. It's great that they offer advice on what category your book should be in and how to tweak your content so it meets reader expectations. It sounds like you can polish the writing, make a few minor changes, and press the publish button.


Yes, the main thing I'm unsure about as far as the material is the genre piece. Not sure what to do there.


----------



## Kay7979

SadieRiley said:


> Yes, the main thing I'm unsure about as far as the material is the genre piece. Not sure what to do there.


I guess it comes down to figuring out which "heat level" you're comfortable with, and either adding a scene, or omitting anything that could be objectionable to the clean and wholesome crowd. It sounds like you could go in either direction without doing a total rewrite.


----------



## Kay7979

The pattern continues of Tuesdays and Fridays being common days for acceptances. Two books have been selected so far this month, and I nominated both of them. My TBR pile is totally out of control!


----------



## RDCULP18

Sixth day after my campaign ended and still no news.  Hoping to hear something back about Knight School before long.  Has anyone waited this much or longer and got accepted?


----------



## ReaderPaul

R.E.Moore said:


> Thank you, Mark, you big legend (as they say in Ireland).


Haha! Spilled my pint when I saw that.

Currently in the dentists waiting room, or the Kindle Scout after campaign party, as I like to call it. Lots of biting of nails going on in here.

Nice to see Kindle Scout accepting more titles for publication. Wondered were they all still on holidays.


----------



## Simply_Me

SadieRiley said:


> Feedback posted below. I would love to receive feedback from you all about marketing/ genre comments. I'm not sure what I'm going to do here yet.
> 
> General comments:
> 
> You do a good job creating romantic and action tension throughout the novel, and the Happily Ever After ending is very satisfying. However, the book needs very extensive editing. We came across many copyediting errors, including spelling, punctuation, inconsistent verb tense, extra and missing spaces, and indentation errors. Most of the spelling errors can be corrected by running spellcheck, but many of the other errors will probably need a human eye catch them. We also make some recommendations below about choosing the best marketing categories for the content.
> 
> Developmental and copyediting comments:
> 
> · We strongly recommend hiring a professional copyeditor so that the novel will be as polished as possible if/when you self-publish it or submit it to other publishers. We understand, though, that professional editing services are expensive, so if you decide to edit it yourself, then we recommend focusing your efforts on the following issues:
> 
> LOTS OF DETAIL ABOUT PUNCTUATION ERRORS. APPARENTLY, I AM A TERRIBLE PROOFREADER.
> 
> · We recommend having Chase tell the reader about his med school background in the chapter beginning with "I'm worried that I've gotten into more than I can handle," because it struck us as unromantically reckless when he takes a very injured Savannah back to his house rather than the hospital after her first fight.
> 
> · Describe the illegal move that Layla performs on Savannah during the climactic fight scene.
> 
> · We think the reader would like to know what fighting name Savannah chooses for herself at the end of the book, because earning the right to this name is a major accomplishment for her.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> 
> · Generally speaking, Romance readers like to know whether or not a Romance book contains graphic sex scenes before they start reading it. Most Romances marketed as Romance › Contemporary contain at least one graphic sex scene, and so this book may not meet some readers' expectations for that marketing category. Therefore, you might consider adding a sex scene to the book, provided that you're not uncomfortable doing so. Conversely, you might consider tweaking the content to make it a better fit for the Romance › Clean & Wholesome category (i.e. remove the swearing and all references to sex). Realistically, it might be a stretch to convince Clean & Wholesome fans that a book about MMA fighting would be their cup of tea, but this might be something to consider for one of your future books, too.
> 
> · While the novel does have some action scenes, it does not meet the criteria for the Mystery, Thriller & Suspense marketing category.
> 
> · No matter what marketing categories you do end up choosing, we recommend that you research them first, so that you have a solid understanding of what readers will be expecting from your content. This is important, because readers are very likely to give a book a negative rating and review when it doesn't meet their genre expectations.


Thanks for sharing this. It's good that they took the time to point out what to fix. I think that they liked it a lot to invest the time and effort to help you with such a detailed feedback. It's as if saying, this is worthy, even if we couldn't select it as it is.

Now, you didn't say if you would be willing to add a sex scene to it. I agree with the editor that it is expected because of the type of action, but it's not mandatory. You can publish it in romance contemporary and see if there is any other situation on the book for a second category.

And there's a Sports sub-category in Romance.

Kindle Store : Kindle eBooks : Romance : Sports


----------



## kalencap

congratulations to Sophie Schiller on the "Island on Fire" selection. Had a good feeling about that one.


----------



## kalencap

Seeing that "last day" beside the listing for this 720-hour long event is both "Whew" & "Aww, is that the end?"

"The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is reaching the end of its kindle scout run.


----------



## WandWSawday

kalencap said:


> Seeing that "last day" beside the listing for this 720-hour long event is both "Whew" & "Aww, is that the end?"
> 
> "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is reaching the end of its kindle scout run.


Congrats on nearing the finish line! Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## Simply_Me

I just got the email, Island On Fire was selected! 

Congrats, Sophie Schiller, I'm so glad for you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Saturday. My wife and I went out last night to grocery shop, which is GREAT because today we get to just kick back and relax. Still, I need to pass this one bit of critical advice - NEVER grocery shop on an empty stomach!

Six 99 cent Lindor chocolate bars and one fresh apple pie later I remembered this critical life hack...

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Ancient Tripod of Peace by Kalen Cap
LAST DAY LEFT!  My Love Is Vengeance by Georgiana Derwent
8 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
8 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
12 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
13 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
14 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
19 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
19 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
19 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
19 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
20 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
22 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
23 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
26 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
26 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
26 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
26 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
27 days later  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
29 days later  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JT Osbourne

kalencap said:


> Seeing that "last day" beside the listing for this 720-hour long event is both "Whew" & "Aww, is that the end?"
> 
> "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is reaching the end of its kindle scout run.


You've got my vote for your last day push. Good luck, sir!


----------



## kalencap

JT Osbourne said:


> You've got my vote for your last day push. Good luck, sir!


Thank you. And good to see your title with its ancient angle in it is in H&T currently.


----------



## Iolanthe

Hello! I've been reading this thread for a few months now and it's time for me to introduce myself, as my book is launched on Scout today. I wrote The Space in You during NaNoWriMo 2017 and have been revising, getting it edited, and revising again until the due date for the NaNoWriMo category, which was 31st of January. It's up! An exciting moment.

Here's the link for Steve's list:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/10FKN7ERF9Y16

Everyone's comments and information has been so helpful. Thanks to all the generous writers here for sharing experience, making it less difficult to learn the ropes of the Kindle Scout world. 
K.D.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

kalencap said:


> congratulations to Sophie Schiller on the "Island on Fire" selection. Had a good feeling about that one.


That selection didn't surprise me at all. Congratulations, Sophie. I'm looking forward to reading this one.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

kalencap said:


> Seeing that "last day" beside the listing for this 720-hour long event is both "Whew" & "Aww, is that the end?"
> 
> "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is reaching the end of its kindle scout run.


I have a good feeling about this book, too. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  It really is a relief to reach the end, although the waiting room is another matter.


----------



## kalencap

ronesa_aveela said:


> I have a good feeling about this book, too. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  It really is a relief to reach the end, although the waiting room is another matter.


Thank you. Appreciate your support.


----------



## kalencap

Iolanthe said:


> Hello! I've been reading this thread for a few months now and it's time for me to introduce myself, as my book is launched on Scout today. I wrote The Space in You during NaNoWriMo 2017 and have been revising, getting it edited, and revising again until the due date for the NaNoWriMo category, which was 31st of January. It's up! An exciting moment.
> 
> Here's the link for Steve's list:
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/10FKN7ERF9Y16
> 
> Everyone's comments and information has been so helpful. Thanks to all the generous writers here for sharing experience, making it less difficult to learn the ropes of the Kindle Scout world.
> K.D.


Nice. Welcome. Saved it for later on when others cycle through the list. (I think saves may still help, something like partial nominations maybe).


----------



## Steve Vernon

A few weeks ago one of the moderators dropped me a message, complimenting me on how long I have kept my Kindle Scout list running here at kboards.

So I just scrolled back to have a look-see.

I have been keeping this daily list since October 21, 2015. That's way back on page 32 of the thread, back when I had taken my first stab at Kindle Scout with my toilet bowl time travel novel, A BLURT IN TIME.

Wow.

That's a long time.

It's still fun for me, so I don't intend to stop - but it is always interesting and cool to stop and reflect just how long you have been doing ANYTHING!


----------



## A.M. Manay

Wow, Steve.  Many thanks for being so faithful.


----------



## Variath

Dear All,
Welcome all of you, I am coming back with a new book. "Goddess Rudra" a supernatural subject.


----------



## Variath

Two slots available and nominated two
The Ancient Tripod of Peace
My Love Is Vengeance

Best of luck Kalen and Georgiana.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Steve Vernon said:


> A few weeks ago one of the moderators dropped me a message, complimenting me on how long I have kept my Kindle Scout list running here at kboards.
> 
> So I just scrolled back to have a look-see.
> 
> I have been keeping this daily list since October 21, 2015. That's way back on page 32 of the thread, back when I had taken my first stab at Kindle Scout with my toilet bowl time travel novel, A BLURT IN TIME.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's a long time.
> 
> It's still fun for me, so I don't intend to stop - but it is always interesting and cool to stop and reflect just how long you have been doing ANYTHING!


So cool! Big thanks from me!


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hello everybody!

Just popping in to say that Crucible Station is free today on Kindle if anyone wants to grab a copy.  www.amazon.com/dp/B079CTK8ZP

I've done a lot of thinking since I received the feedback on Crucible Station, and I've come to the conclusion that my writing style is not a good fit for KS.  I write first person and super close third, and while KS may select books of that nature, I think I'd have to completely change my style to have a shot.  Due to the hyper focused POV, my bad guys will never be as fleshed out as books in other POV's. 

While I did make some adjustments to Crucible based on editorial feedback, I made choices that better fit the ideas I have for a sequel.  I didn't go nearly as far as the KS editor suggested.  Honestly, those changes bore a striking resemblance to Hunger Games, and I was trying very hard NOT to write Hunger Games.  Comments I've gotten so far from Crucible readers have been very positive.  I've had several comment that they stayed up too late reading because they couldn't stop turning pages.  In my opinion, that's the best thing a writer can hear!

I don't think I'll be doing another KS campaign, though I still stop in to nominate from time to time.  I was using KS mostly to get readers, since I was just starting out last year, and I'm at the point now that if I spend the same money on release (not very much, by the way! LOL) that I did on a KS campaign, I get more attention from readers than with the KS campaign.  My newsletter subscribers list is also growing, which helps with releases.

As of this second, 1,722 folks have grabbed a free copy of Crucible Station, and ranking on Kindle's free list is higher than I've ever gotten for a free release.  Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #79 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic

Not bad!  I'm hoping to hit #1 by the end of the day, at least in Dystopian.  Fingers crossed!
For those who've joined the group recently, I always have a few days free at release, both to reward my newsletter folks and to get a bunch of copies out there and get some reviews.  That's worked well for me, but it certainly isn't the only way to go about it.

Hope you all are doing well, top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


----------



## Linda Lavid

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Just popping in to say that Crucible Station is free today on Kindle if anyone wants to grab a copy. www.amazon.com/dp/B079CTK8ZP
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking since I received the feedback on Crucible Station, and I've come to the conclusion that my writing style is not a good fit for KS. I write first person and super close third, and while KS may select books of that nature, I think I'd have to completely change my style to have a shot. Due to the hyper focused POV, my bad guys will never be as fleshed out as books in other POV's.
> 
> While I did make some adjustments to Crucible based on editorial feedback, I made choices that better fit the ideas I have for a sequel. I didn't go nearly as far as the KS editor suggested. Honestly, those changes bore a striking resemblance to Hunger Games, and I was trying very hard NOT to write Hunger Games. Comments I've gotten so far from Crucible readers have been very positive. I've had several comment that they stayed up too late reading because they couldn't stop turning pages. In my opinion, that's the best thing a writer can hear!
> 
> I don't think I'll be doing another KS campaign, though I still stop in to nominate from time to time. I was using KS mostly to get readers, since I was just starting out last year, and I'm at the point now that if I spend the same money on release (not very much, by the way! LOL) that I did on a KS campaign, I get more attention from readers than with the KS campaign. My newsletter subscribers list is also growing, which helps with releases.
> 
> As of this second, 1,722 folks have grabbed a free copy of Crucible Station, and ranking on Kindle's free list is higher than I've ever gotten for a free release. Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #79 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> 
> Not bad! I'm hoping to hit #1 by the end of the day, at least in Dystopian. Fingers crossed!
> For those who've joined the group recently, I always have a few days free at release, both to reward my newsletter folks and to get a bunch of copies out there and get some reviews. That's worked well for me, but it certainly isn't the only way to go about it.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well, top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


FYI I once had 400 downloads in a couple of hours, cut the giveaway (can do this anytime of the day), and got 40 sales that same day.


----------



## georgiana89

Variath said:


> Two slots available and nominated two
> The Ancient Tripod of Peace
> My Love Is Vengeance
> 
> Best of luck Kalen and Georgiana.


thank you. Good look with your campaign.


----------



## Simply_Me

Steve Vernon said:


> A few weeks ago one of the moderators dropped me a message, complimenting me on how long I have kept my Kindle Scout list running here at kboards.
> 
> So I just scrolled back to have a look-see.
> 
> I have been keeping this daily list since October 21, 2015. That's way back on page 32 of the thread, back when I had taken my first stab at Kindle Scout with my toilet bowl time travel novel, A BLURT IN TIME.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's a long time.
> 
> It's still fun for me, so I don't intend to stop - but it is always interesting and cool to stop and reflect just how long you have been doing ANYTHING!


I'm grateful for your list, and this thread, because it has freshened up my views on writing and publishing. It has also made me feel a sense of camaraderie that I thought lost in our industry.

Thanks!


----------



## BethWritesStuff

Hi. One of the lovely people on this thread reached out to me and told me about this board. I have my first Kindle Scout book in a campaign right now. It's been on hot and trending for half the campaign but slipped off last night.

Also happy to see that a book I nominated, Island on Fire, was selected!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NB3OISE65I8V


----------



## jaxonreed

Steve Vernon said:


> A few weeks ago one of the moderators dropped me a message, complimenting me on how long I have kept my Kindle Scout list running here at kboards.
> 
> So I just scrolled back to have a look-see.
> 
> I have been keeping this daily list since October 21, 2015. That's way back on page 32 of the thread, back when I had taken my first stab at Kindle Scout with my toilet bowl time travel novel, A BLURT IN TIME.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's a long time.
> 
> It's still fun for me, so I don't intend to stop - but it is always interesting and cool to stop and reflect just how long you have been doing ANYTHING!


Outstanding. Thanks for all you do, Steve.


----------



## jaxonreed

BethWritesStuff said:


> Hi. One of the lovely people on this thread reached out to me and told me about this board. I have my first Kindle Scout book in a campaign right now. It's been on hot and trending for half the campaign but slipped off last night.
> 
> Also happy to see that a book I nominated, Island on Fire, was selected!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NB3OISE65I8V


Welcome aboard!


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Steve Vernon said:


> A few weeks ago one of the moderators dropped me a message, complimenting me on how long I have kept my Kindle Scout list running here at kboards.
> 
> So I just scrolled back to have a look-see.
> 
> I have been keeping this daily list since October 21, 2015. That's way back on page 32 of the thread, back when I had taken my first stab at Kindle Scout with my toilet bowl time travel novel, A BLURT IN TIME.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's a long time.
> 
> It's still fun for me, so I don't intend to stop - but it is always interesting and cool to stop and reflect just how long you have been doing ANYTHING!


I think we all appreciate your effort in maintaining this thread.
I never read that toilet bowl novel, but I did enjoy Kelpie Dreams.


----------



## BethWritesStuff

jaxonreed said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thanks! I read a blog post by you not too long ago which led me to the Empathic Detective, which I bought. It looks excellent and is now on my TBR list.


----------



## kalencap

Variath said:


> Two slots available and nominated two
> The Ancient Tripod of Peace
> My Love Is Vengeance
> 
> Best of luck Kalen and Georgiana.


Thank you. I hope your kindle scout run goes well.


----------



## kalencap

BethWritesStuff said:


> Hi. One of the lovely people on this thread reached out to me and told me about this board. I have my first Kindle Scout book in a campaign right now. It's been on hot and trending for half the campaign but slipped off last night.
> 
> Also happy to see that a book I nominated, Island on Fire, was selected!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NB3OISE65I8V


Yay, I was hoping you'd find this thread!


----------



## Steve Vernon

BethWritesStuff said:


> Hi. One of the lovely people on this thread reached out to me and told me about this board. I have my first Kindle Scout book in a campaign right now. It's been on hot and trending for half the campaign but slipped off last night.
> 
> Also happy to see that a book I nominated, Island on Fire, was selected!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NB3OISE65I8V


Welcome to the group. I love, tell and write a few Coyote stories myself.

I've added COYOTE ATE THE STARS TO THE LIST.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Just popping in to say that Crucible Station is free today on Kindle if anyone wants to grab a copy. www.amazon.com/dp/B079CTK8ZP
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking since I received the feedback on Crucible Station, and I've come to the conclusion that my writing style is not a good fit for KS. I write first person and super close third, and while KS may select books of that nature, I think I'd have to completely change my style to have a shot. Due to the hyper focused POV, my bad guys will never be as fleshed out as books in other POV's.
> 
> While I did make some adjustments to Crucible based on editorial feedback, I made choices that better fit the ideas I have for a sequel. I didn't go nearly as far as the KS editor suggested. Honestly, those changes bore a striking resemblance to Hunger Games, and I was trying very hard NOT to write Hunger Games. Comments I've gotten so far from Crucible readers have been very positive. I've had several comment that they stayed up too late reading because they couldn't stop turning pages. In my opinion, that's the best thing a writer can hear!
> 
> I don't think I'll be doing another KS campaign, though I still stop in to nominate from time to time. I was using KS mostly to get readers, since I was just starting out last year, and I'm at the point now that if I spend the same money on release (not very much, by the way! LOL) that I did on a KS campaign, I get more attention from readers than with the KS campaign. My newsletter subscribers list is also growing, which helps with releases.
> 
> As of this second, 1,722 folks have grabbed a free copy of Crucible Station, and ranking on Kindle's free list is higher than I've ever gotten for a free release. Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #79 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Post-Apocalyptic
> 
> Not bad! I'm hoping to hit #1 by the end of the day, at least in Dystopian. Fingers crossed!
> For those who've joined the group recently, I always have a few days free at release, both to reward my newsletter folks and to get a bunch of copies out there and get some reviews. That's worked well for me, but it certainly isn't the only way to go about it.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well, top three nominated, and fingers crossed for those in the waiting room!


Congrats Julianne on building your audience to the point where you don't need KindleScout to launch. (Personally I agree that efforts toward the campaign would be better directed toward a launch for most more established authors.) Given you've reached that level, I think you should give a paid launch a try sometime soon. Now that you have an audience, you might be leaving a lot of money on the table


----------



## ReaderPaul

Steve Vernon said:


> A few weeks ago one of the moderators dropped me a message, complimenting me on how long I have kept my Kindle Scout list running here at kboards.
> 
> So I just scrolled back to have a look-see.
> 
> I have been keeping this daily list since October 21, 2015. That's way back on page 32 of the thread, back when I had taken my first stab at Kindle Scout with my toilet bowl time travel novel, A BLURT IN TIME.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's a long time.
> 
> It's still fun for me, so I don't intend to stop - but it is always interesting and cool to stop and reflect just how long you have been doing ANYTHING!


Thanks for all that you do Steve. It shows for a love of books, writing and people that you can maintain this so consistently.

Thank you.


----------



## georgiana89

So, that's my campaign over. Now it's time to wait and see what the editors think of My Love is Vengeance. Thanks again to everyone who nominated my novel, answered my questions, or just provided support and encouragement. And especially to Steve for the amazing efforts with the daily list.

There's one more thing I'd like views/advice on. I've just received the email saying the campaign has closed and my book is in review. And it reminded me of what my email to those who nominated the book is going to say.

I remember reading on here that if you email KS, they'll happily change and update the content of the message. If I'm not selected, I'm definitely self-publishing rapidly afterwards, so I want to make sure the message is as useful as possible, though it's a bit tricky when you don't know whether the book has been selected or not. What do people think about it as it stand? Anything you'd add, lose or change? While I want to make the most of it, I think it might be asking people to do too many things. And I remember someone saying they promised all nominators a free copy of the book whether it was selected or not. How is that done, and do people think it's a good idea?

"Thank you so much for the nomination. Whether you're someone who came across the book by chance or someone I already know, I'm super grateful. If you enjoyed the book, there are a few things you could do to help me out and to make sure you know when it's published:
1)Sign up for my mailing list here: http://eepurl.com/2dnCT 2)Add My Love is Vengeance to your "To be read" list on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/38344576-my-love-is-vengeance 3)Check out my previous series, The Cavaliers, here: Georgiana-Derwent/e/B00A1PW962 4)Follow my blog here - https://georgianaderwent.com/the-blog/ Or just say hello on Twitter (https://twitter.com/GianaDerwent). Love Georgiana"


----------



## Variath

Dear all,

I am looking for a marketing tip to promote my book. After KS campaign, published my book "The Peacewoods" through KDP in December 2017 and until now I have got a sale of 5 downloads only even after I placed 5 days free.
Anyone can give a guidance to market my book.


----------



## kalencap

Some final stats on the kindle scout run for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace." Thanks again to everyone who supported the campaign and I look forward to actively following the progress of those currently on awesome Steve's list the rest of this winter.

Holding steady at 27%, reached the milestone of 2000 page views from the external links for a total of 7600 page views for the campaign. At 539, was one hour shy of 75% of the time in Hot & Trending for the 720 hour length of the campaign.

Of course, other factors largely determine Kindle Press selection, so will see how things play out. Want to encourage those in the murky middle third of their campaigns to continue trudging through because I'm well aware that the internal preview views were based on this amazon venue. There's no other opportunity I know of to have a free preview with amazon behind it with such a limited number of other active titles around (around a rolling group of 200 or so) for potential lengthy attention of online readers (especially without ads to other books on the same screen).

Best wishes to everyone.

Stats pic is available at - http://kalencap.com/2018/02/kindle-scout-campaign-stats/


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve Vernon said:


> A few weeks ago one of the moderators dropped me a message, complimenting me on how long I have kept my Kindle Scout list running here at kboards.
> 
> So I just scrolled back to have a look-see.
> 
> I have been keeping this daily list since October 21, 2015. That's way back on page 32 of the thread, back when I had taken my first stab at Kindle Scout with my toilet bowl time travel novel, A BLURT IN TIME.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's a long time.
> 
> It's still fun for me, so I don't intend to stop - but it is always interesting and cool to stop and reflect just how long you have been doing ANYTHING!


Wonderful! Thanks for all you do. You deserve an entire bag of Oreos!


----------



## SueSeabury

How do you keep traffic flowing for a whole month? I've been tweeting & FBing & asking my friends, put a notice on readper but 30 days is a long time! Curious how others have done it. Thanks.


----------



## JT Osbourne

kalencap said:


> Holding steady at 27%, reached the milestone of 2000 page views from the external links for a total of 7600 page views for the campaign. At 539, was one hour shy of 75% of the time in Hot & Trending for the 720 hour length of the campaign.


Is there any consensus on how much extra weight is put on external traffic (if any)?


----------



## Kay7979

As of this morning’s stats I made it to 55% internal, 45% external, but that percentage isn’t likely to last. Ultimately, the ratio is of little consequence.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Sunday and I've got the day off and I intend to do some writing.

But first, let's talk about Kindle Scout. A lot of people ask me - IS KINDLE SCOUT WORTH IT?

Well, mileage can vary, like they say in the commercials.

My book, KELPIE DREAMS, won Kindle Scout back in May 2016. I got a big fat $1500 US advance, which translated to about $2000.00 up here in Canada. That's a lot of money for this old boy. I paid some bills and even a few frills for my wife. As a direct result my local publisher matched that Kindle Scout advance on my latest regional book.

So that's definitely worth it.

The only problem is I haven't managed to sell off that advance yet. I have sold about a 1000 copies of KELPIE DREAMS and am still about $275.00 worth of sales away from turning this into a paying proposition.

So - Kindle Scout sucks, right?

Wrong.

I suck. Not in an oh-heck-I-might-as-well-jump-off-an-asteroid sort of suck. No, no I am talking about a whole different level of suckitude. I have had a rough couple of years losing family and dealing with other personal crisis and my fighting instincts have been dulled down a bit. So I suck. Some of you folk will want to tell me not be so hard on myself, but I don't blame myself for this level of suckitude that I have unexpectedly acquired. I own it, I accept it and I am taking steps to rise above it. Sitting around and grumbling about the ineptitude of the folks at Kindle Scout would not serve me one little bit - so I will take on that suckitude and conquer it.

Kindle Scout works for some folks.

Let's take Tom Swyers for example. His book, THE KILDEER CONNECTION, was released in August of 2017 and has sold over 5000 freaking copies.

Is KILDEER a BETTER book than KELPIE? Heck no, but what is true is that Tom Swyers has promoted his release in a heck of a lot more ways than I had ever thought of. Better than that, his KILDEER is #2 in a series, so a significant portion of those 5000 readers who bought a copy of KILDEER have read it and enjoyed it and have gone on to buy a copy of Tom's first book, SAVING BABE RUTH.

Tom Swyers took what Kindle Scout gave him and made it work.

So - is Kindle Scout worth it?

You bet your sweet patootie it is worth it - but you ought to give some serious thought about what comes next. Be ready for that next move. Have your paperback version ready to hit print in a week or two after the e-book release. Have your promotional material all ready to roll. Have your guest blogs pre-written. Have your Twitter feed all HootSuited up - (or whatever freaking gadget/app/thing-a-ma-bob that you use). Get busy thinking about the next book and your next campaign.

Be ready to work at it.

As for me, I know what I need to do. I am working on that new local book for my traditional publisher. I aim to have it submitted in the next couple of weeks. I have a deadline and I am cooking.

Then I need to get busy working on my next book. I need to get back on my writing machine and start boogying. Enough of wallowing in my own personal funk.

I am NEVER going to blame the folks at Kindle Scout for my own personal suckitude. The fact is, I have worked with at least TWO of the suckiest small press publishers on the planet, over my forty years of pounding keyboards into money and BOTH of those sucky small press so-called-publishers have gone the way of the do-do, meaning that they are done-done!

So I am NOT even going to mention their names, because they are dead and gone - but the point is - I HAVE SEEN THE BEAST OF SUCKITUDE - and Kindle Scout (or Kindle Press) does NOT look a ding-dong-thing like either of them.

So YES - Kindle Scout can work, just so long as you are ready to work too. Be prepared to promote your release and be prepared to follow up your new release with a brand-freaking-new release and don't just sit there in the funk of your office chair moaning and wondering when Kindle Scout is going to send you some brand new money.

Speaking of money - I still owe about $275.00 on my KELPIE DREAMS advance.

The good news is that KELPIE DREAMS is currently on sale from this Sunday to next Sunday (February 4 to February 11) for 99 cents.

SO - if I can only manage to sell 300 copies of KELPIE DREAMS over the next week I will burn that last bit of advance down to the ground and my book will become a paying proposition!

So please, if you can find the time, pick up a copy of my book for 99 measly cents. If you already have bought a copy, thank you very much, and could you PLEASE shout it out somewhere. On Facebook, on Twitter, even write it on the walls of your washroom at work.

As for me, I'm going to keep on writing.

I am getting down off of the soapbox now.

End of sermon.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

7 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
7 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
11 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
12 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
13 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
18 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
18 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
18 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
18 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
19 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
21 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
22 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
25 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
25 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
25 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
25 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
26 days later  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
28 days later  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Variath said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am looking for a marketing tip to promote my book. After KS campaign, published my book "The Peacewoods" through KDP in December 2017 and until now I have got a sale of 5 downloads only even after I placed 5 days free.
> Anyone can give a guidance to market my book.


I suggest Amazon Marketing Services ad campaigns (on your bookshelf under Promote & Advertise). I've been using it and selling at least a few of my first book every week (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PESZ74M). It's under a different name, and I don't promote it much, but it's been a great learning experience. As with KS, you should read some blogs about it first. Good luck


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Steve Vernon said:


> The good news is that KELPIE DREAMS is currently on sale from this Sunday to next Sunday (February 4 to February 11) for 99 cents.
> 
> SO - if I can only manage to sell 300 copies of KELPIE DREAMS over the next week I will burn that last bit of advance down to the ground and my book will become a paying proposition!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


I just downloaded it on Kindle Unlimited, and l look forward to reading it.  
Thanks for your story - we're all only human after all.


----------



## Arches

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Sunday and I've got the day off and I intend to do some writing.
> 
> But first, let's talk about Kindle Scout. A lot of people ask me - IS KINDLE SCOUT WORTH IT?
> 
> Well, mileage can vary, like they say in the commercials.
> 
> My book, KELPIE DREAMS, won Kindle Scout back in May 2016. I got a big fat $1500 US advance, which translated to about $2000.00 up here in Canada. That's a lot of money for this old boy. I paid some bills and even a few frills for my wife. As a direct result my local publisher matched that Kindle Scout advance on my latest regional book.
> 
> So that's definitely worth it.
> 
> The only problem is I haven't managed to sell off that advance yet. I have sold about a 1000 copies of KELPIE DREAMS and am still about $275.00 worth of sales away from turning this into a paying proposition.
> 
> So - Kindle Scout sucks, right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I suck. Not in an oh-heck-I-might-as-well-jump-off-an-asteroid sort of suck. No, no I am talking about a whole different level of suckitude. I have had a rough couple of years losing family and dealing with other personal crisis and my fighting instincts have been dulled down a bit. So I suck. Some of you folk will want to tell me not be so hard on myself, but I don't blame myself for this level of suckitude that I have unexpectedly acquired. I own it, I accept it and I am taking steps to rise above it. Sitting around and grumbling about the ineptitude of the folks at Kindle Scout would not serve me one little bit - so I will take on that suckitude and conquer it.
> 
> Kindle Scout works for some folks.
> 
> Let's take Tom Swyers for example. His book, THE KILDEER CONNECTION, was released in August of 2017 and has sold over 5000 freaking copies.
> 
> Is KILDEER a BETTER book than KELPIE? Heck no, but what is true is that Tom Swyers has promoted his release in a heck of a lot more ways than I had ever thought of. Better than that, his KILDEER is #2 in a series, so a significant portion of those 5000 readers who bought a copy of KILDEER have read it and enjoyed it and have gone on to buy a copy of Tom's first book, SAVING BABE RUTH.
> 
> Tom Swyers took what Kindle Scout gave him and made it work.
> 
> So - is Kindle Scout worth it?
> 
> You bet your sweet patootie it is worth it - but you ought to give some serious thought about what comes next. Be ready for that next move. Have your paperback version ready to hit print in a week or two after the e-book release. Have your promotional material all ready to roll. Have your guest blogs pre-written. Have your Twitter feed all HootSuited up - (or whatever freaking gadget/app/thing-a-ma-bob that you use). Get busy thinking about the next book and your next campaign.
> 
> Be ready to work at it.
> 
> As for me, I know what I need to do. I am working on that new local book for my traditional publisher. I aim to have it submitted in the next couple of weeks. I have a deadline and I am cooking.
> 
> Then I need to get busy working on my next book. I need to get back on my writing machine and start boogying. Enough of wallowing in my own personal funk.
> 
> I am NEVER going to blame the folks at Kindle Scout for my own personal suckitude. The fact is, I have worked with at least TWO of the suckiest small press publishers on the planet, over my forty years of pounding keyboards into money and BOTH of those sucky small press so-called-publishers have gone the way of the do-do, meaning that they are done-done!
> 
> So I am NOT even going to mention their names, because they are dead and gone - but the point is - I HAVE SEEN THE BEAST OF SUCKITUDE - and Kindle Scout (or Kindle Press) does NOT look a ding-dong-thing like either of them.
> 
> So YES - Kindle Scout can work, just so long as you are ready to work too. Be prepared to promote your release and be prepared to follow up your new release with a brand-freaking-new release and don't just sit there in the funk of your office chair moaning and wondering when Kindle Scout is going to send you some brand new money.
> 
> Speaking of money - I still owe about $275.00 on my KELPIE DREAMS advance.
> 
> The good news is that KELPIE DREAMS is currently on sale from this Sunday to next Sunday (February 4 to February 11) for 99 cents.
> 
> SO - if I can only manage to sell 300 copies of KELPIE DREAMS over the next week I will burn that last bit of advance down to the ground and my book will become a paying proposition!
> 
> So please, if you can find the time, pick up a copy of my book for 99 measly cents. If you already have bought a copy, thank you very much, and could you PLEASE shout it out somewhere. On Facebook, on Twitter, even write it on the walls of your washroom at work.
> 
> As for me, I'm going to keep on writing.
> 
> I am getting down off of the soapbox now.
> 
> End of sermon.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 7 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 7 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
> 11 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
> 12 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
> 13 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
> 18 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> 18 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> 18 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
> 18 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
> 19 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
> 21 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
> 22 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
> 25 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
> 25 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 25 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
> 25 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
> 26 days later  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
> 28 days later  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Great post, Steve.

Is Scout worth it? It's what you make of it. You could just as easily ask is Kboards worth it? There's a ton of bilge pumped out every day at Writer's Cafe, but every so often, actually quite often, somebody writes a terrific comment that get's me thinking about the publishing world in a different way. You just did today. Thanks.


----------



## Variath

TrishaMcNary said:


> I suggest Amazon Marketing Services ad campaigns (on your bookshelf under Promote & Advertise). I've been using it and selling at least a few of my first book every week (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PESZ74M). It's under a different name, and I don't promote it much, but it's been a great learning experience. As with KS, you should read some blogs about it first. Good luck


Thank you Trisha, I will check


----------



## jaxonreed

BethWritesStuff said:


> Thanks! I read a blog post by you not too long ago which led me to the Empathic Detective, which I bought. It looks excellent and is now on my TBR list.


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

TrishaMcNary said:


> I just downloaded it on Kindle Unlimited, and l look forward to reading it.
> Thanks for your story - we're all only human after all.


Well that's one.

Only 299 more to go.


----------



## Variath

Two slots empty an nominated:
Justified Sins
Imperfect Li(v)es
Best of luck - Brian and Krishna


----------



## Kimjwest

Steve Vernon said:


> Well that's one.
> 
> Only 299 more to go.


I bought it last year but haven't had a chance to read it yet! 
Tatterdemon was really good though!
Anyway, good luck with your new projects. 
Best,
Kim


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kimjwest said:


> I bought it last year but haven't had a chance to read it yet!
> Tatterdemon was really good though!
> Anyway, good luck with your new projects.
> Best,
> Kim


Y'know, truth to tell, I prefer TATTERDEMON to most anything else I have written.


----------



## Iolanthe

I bought a copy of KELPIE DREAMS, too. Good luck earning out your advance, Steve.
K.D.


----------



## Kimjwest

Variath said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am looking for a marketing tip to promote my book. After KS campaign, published my book "The Peacewoods" through KDP in December 2017 and until now I have got a sale of 5 downloads only even after I placed 5 days free.
> Anyone can give a guidance to market my book.


Hi Variath

I have a copy of your book. It looks like a good story but a native English editor would help make it better. This will help avoid refund requests and bad reviews. After that, maybe you can use Facebook ads and Amazon ads to promote it. Good luck


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Holding steady at 27%, reached the milestone of 2000 page views from the external links for a total of 7600 page views for the campaign. At 539, was one hour shy of 75% of the time in Hot & Trending for the 720 hour length of the campaign.


Those are some great stats. 

I can't thank you and everyone else enough for sharing your experiences and stats on this board. I would be completely lost in the dark without it. Now I'm just kinda sorta lost. 
My own recent stats: Fell off the cliff yesterday w/only 8 page views. I did not despair because I knew I had my Readper campaign starting. Woke up at 4:30 for no reason and decided to check my stats. It was back up to >200! Up to 9% external but still no H&T.  Even if I never make it to H&T, the money I spent on Readper was worth it if only for the psychological benefit. Before Readper, I had Author Shout going for about a week, but I don't know if it helped at all.

Kalen. Can you tell us what marketing/promotion you did? Sorry if you've already done that in previous posts.


----------



## SadieRiley

Simply_J said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It's good that they took the time to point out what to fix. I think that they liked it a lot to invest the time and effort to help you with such a detailed feedback. It's as if saying, this is worthy, even if we couldn't select it as it is.
> 
> Now, you didn't say if you would be willing to add a sex scene to it. I agree with the editor that it is expected because of the type of action, but it's not mandatory. You can publish it in romance contemporary and see if there is any other situation on the book for a second category.
> 
> And there's a Sports sub-category in Romance.
> 
> Kindle Store : Kindle eBooks : Romance : Sports


I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. The issue I was having was, in my mind, a sex scene didn't fit and would make it seem less real. But when I re-read it a few times, I realized it was lacking in emotional depth. So from a reader's perspective written as is it needed one. So I ended up doing some revisions and added about 10k words. I have it in to an editor now and will see what her thoughts are.


----------



## RE Johnston

BethWritesStuff said:


> Hi. One of the lovely people on this thread reached out to me and told me about this board. I have my first Kindle Scout book in a campaign right now. It's been on hot and trending for half the campaign but slipped off last night.
> 
> Also happy to see that a book I nominated, Island on Fire, was selected!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NB3OISE65I8V


Glad to see you here, Beth. Coyote Ate the Stars looks like it could be a real contender.


----------



## RE Johnston

Steve Vernon said:


> The good news is that KELPIE DREAMS is currently on sale from this Sunday to next Sunday (February 4 to February 11) for 99 cents.
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Thanks, Steve - I just invested $0.99 (US) in what promises to be a great read.


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> Those are some great stats.
> 
> I can't thank you and everyone else enough for sharing your experiences and stats on this board. I would be completely lost in the dark without it. Now I'm just kinda sorta lost.
> My own recent stats: Fell off the cliff yesterday w/only 8 page views. I did not despair because I knew I had my Readper campaign starting. Woke up at 4:30 for no reason and decided to check my stats. It was back up to >200! Up to 9% external but still no H&T.  Even if I never make it to H&T, the money I spent on Readper was worth it if only for the psychological benefit. Before Readper, I had Author Shout going for about a week, but I don't know if it helped at all.
> 
> Kalen. Can you tell us what marketing/promotion you did? Sorry if you've already done that in previous posts.


I did a number of the usual suspects mentioned here - readper worked well, for example. Not everything worked for me that work for others - I didn't get much from the justkindlebooks one day one, for example, but have seen it highlighted as great by others. For me, the highly targeted facebook ads were a good supplement, particularly for keeping momentum from other promotions going. But have seen others say they regretted spending the money on fb ads, (not me though). If you have a strong newsletter email list, may not need as many, but 30 days is a lot to keep covering that way. Meanwhile, I didn't do much on twitter, whereas others are all-in there.

Without seeing the nominations tally during the run, it feels like the conversion tally is much more important than the pageviews tally alone for kindle scout h&t, but likely need enough of both to keep it going.

Also, just spreading promotions around to over 10 different venues probably helped in reaching different people from different sources rather than putting all one's efforts into primarily 1 or 2 venues only. So, I advocate sampling a number of options and then funneling more into those that work for you.


----------



## Kay7979

kalencap said:


> I did a number of the usual suspects mentioned here - readper worked well, for example. Not everything worked for me that work for others - I didn't get much from the justkindlebooks one day one, for example, but have seen it highlighted as great by others. For me, the highly targeted facebook ads were a good supplement, particularly for keeping momentum from other promotions going. But have seen others say they regretted spending the money on fb ads, (not me though). If you have a strong newsletter email list, may not need as many, but 30 days is a lot to keep covering that way. Meanwhile, I didn't do much on twitter, whereas others are all-in there.
> 
> Without seeing the nominations tally during the run, it feels like the conversion tally is much more important than the pageviews tally alone for kindle scout h&t, but likely need enough of both to keep it going.
> 
> Also, just spreading promotions around to over 10 different venues probably helped in reaching different people from different sources rather than putting all one's efforts into primarily 1 or 2 venues only. So, I advocate sampling a number of options and then funneling more into those that work for you.


For Facebook, you used ads rather than boosted posts, right? Did you use a learn more button to direct people to your campaign page, or just the clickable link Amazon provided?

Thanks for sharing your marketing strategies, and I hope you have a briefing wait in the waiting room.


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> For Facebook, you used ads rather than boosted posts, right? Did you use a learn more button to direct people to your campaign page, or just the clickable link Amazon provided?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your marketing strategies, and I hope you have a briefing wait in the waiting room.


Kay, correct. The ads were what worked. From nonprofit ads in past, boosted posts are better within facebook, such as building page likes or engagement, in my experience. To link outside, such as to kindle scout, the ads work better. And, yes again, the learn more button was in the ad.


----------



## Jill James

Kay, nominated Wards and Wonders. Good luck!!


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> Kay, nominated Wards and Wonders. Good luck!!


Thanks! I have yours on my list of saved books and will be nominating it.


----------



## Kay7979

kalencap said:


> Kay, correct. The ads were what worked. From nonprofit ads in past, boosted posts are better within facebook, such as building page likes or engagement, in my experience. To link outside, such as to kindle scout, the ads work better. And, yes again, the learn more button was in the ad.


Thanks. I might give it a try when I get home from vacation. I've done boosted posts and one ad, but I didn't use the button.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> Let's take Tom Swyers for example. His book, THE KILDEER CONNECTION, was released in August of 2017 and has sold over 5000 freaking copies.


Tom's Scout campaign was very well organized, so it doesn't surprise me to learn that his later promotional efforts did so well.

In some ways, having a second book in the series, like the Kildeer Connection, get picked by Kindle Scout might make it easier to earn back the advance. For price promotions on KP books, you more or less have to wait for KP to decide when and for how long, right? But if the KP book is the second in a series, you can promote your first-in-series book whenever you want, and the sell through will help the KP book at the same time.

Another nice success story is John Patrick Kennedy. I don't know how many books he sold, but his Princess Dracula is currently hovering at around 2,000 paid in the Kindle Store--more than a year after publication. Kindle Press also published three other books in the same series. I don't recall another campaign, so those must have been direct submissions. Like Tom, his Scout campaign was very organized and performed substantially better than the norm at the time, so I imagine he also kept promoting his book well.

A sometimes overlook advantage of Scout is that, if a book is selected, the author has a trad publishing credit. An author already making a good living at writing without that might not care, and some of the Scout candidates have already published with a publisher, but for some people who haven't, that could be a nice thing. Some people like the validation, even if the trad pubbed book isn't a runaway bestseller.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> I did a number of the usual suspects mentioned here - readper worked well, for example. Not everything worked for me that work for others - I didn't get much from the justkindlebooks one day one, for example, but have seen it highlighted as great by others. For me, the highly targeted facebook ads were a good supplement, particularly for keeping momentum from other promotions going. But have seen others say they regretted spending the money on fb ads, (not me though). If you have a strong newsletter email list, may not need as many, but 30 days is a lot to keep covering that way. Meanwhile, I didn't do much on twitter, whereas others are all-in there.
> 
> Without seeing the nominations tally during the run, it feels like the conversion tally is much more important than the pageviews tally alone for kindle scout h&t, but likely need enough of both to keep it going.
> 
> Also, just spreading promotions around to over 10 different venues probably helped in reaching different people from different sources rather than putting all one's efforts into primarily 1 or 2 venues only. So, I advocate sampling a number of options and then funneling more into those that work for you.


I looked at FB ads - they're complicated to set up. It might not work well unless you know what you're doing. I might try running one for a few days if I have the time and energy.
Great advice! Thanks.


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> I looked at FB ads - they're complicated to set up. It might not work well unless you know what you're doing. I might try running one for a few days if I have the time and energy.
> Great advice! Thanks.


Also, you can target by interest and further target by another interest again (2nd set of interests, not two interests within the same set which only increases potential reach rather than tightens it. The tightening works better). When the click through is converting 4%, I'm getting people more likely interested in the content than when the conversion is 0.25%. (And yes, I had both of those for different fb ad tries, lol)

Plus, with tighter groups, I don't burn as fast through so many fb users (& risk random mistake clicks.) I opted out of the audience network options outside web or mobile because those visually come across as mistake-clicks waiting to happen since kindle scout nomination ads are content heavy IMO. May still have had some mistake clicks with mobile ads displaying less verbiage, but at least the interest targeting was right in the first place in such cases.


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Steve Vernon said:


> It is Sunday and I've got the day off and I intend to do some writing.
> 
> But first, let's talk about Kindle Scout. A lot of people ask me - IS KINDLE SCOUT WORTH IT?
> 
> Well, mileage can vary, like they say in the commercials.
> 
> My book, KELPIE DREAMS, won Kindle Scout back in May 2016. I got a big fat $1500 US advance, which translated to about $2000.00 up here in Canada. That's a lot of money for this old boy. I paid some bills and even a few frills for my wife. As a direct result my local publisher matched that Kindle Scout advance on my latest regional book.
> 
> So that's definitely worth it.
> 
> The only problem is I haven't managed to sell off that advance yet. I have sold about a 1000 copies of KELPIE DREAMS and am still about $275.00 worth of sales away from turning this into a paying proposition.
> 
> So - Kindle Scout sucks, right?
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I suck. Not in an oh-heck-I-might-as-well-jump-off-an-asteroid sort of suck. No, no I am talking about a whole different level of suckitude. I have had a rough couple of years losing family and dealing with other personal crisis and my fighting instincts have been dulled down a bit. So I suck. Some of you folk will want to tell me not be so hard on myself, but I don't blame myself for this level of suckitude that I have unexpectedly acquired. I own it, I accept it and I am taking steps to rise above it. Sitting around and grumbling about the ineptitude of the folks at Kindle Scout would not serve me one little bit - so I will take on that suckitude and conquer it.
> 
> Kindle Scout works for some folks.
> 
> Let's take Tom Swyers for example. His book, THE KILDEER CONNECTION, was released in August of 2017 and has sold over 5000 freaking copies.
> 
> Is KILDEER a BETTER book than KELPIE? Heck no, but what is true is that Tom Swyers has promoted his release in a heck of a lot more ways than I had ever thought of. Better than that, his KILDEER is #2 in a series, so a significant portion of those 5000 readers who bought a copy of KILDEER have read it and enjoyed it and have gone on to buy a copy of Tom's first book, SAVING BABE RUTH.
> 
> Tom Swyers took what Kindle Scout gave him and made it work.
> 
> So - is Kindle Scout worth it?
> 
> You bet your sweet patootie it is worth it - but you ought to give some serious thought about what comes next. Be ready for that next move. Have your paperback version ready to hit print in a week or two after the e-book release. Have your promotional material all ready to roll. Have your guest blogs pre-written. Have your Twitter feed all HootSuited up - (or whatever freaking gadget/app/thing-a-ma-bob that you use). Get busy thinking about the next book and your next campaign.
> 
> Be ready to work at it.
> 
> As for me, I know what I need to do. I am working on that new local book for my traditional publisher. I aim to have it submitted in the next couple of weeks. I have a deadline and I am cooking.
> 
> Then I need to get busy working on my next book. I need to get back on my writing machine and start boogying. Enough of wallowing in my own personal funk.
> 
> I am NEVER going to blame the folks at Kindle Scout for my own personal suckitude. The fact is, I have worked with at least TWO of the suckiest small press publishers on the planet, over my forty years of pounding keyboards into money and BOTH of those sucky small press so-called-publishers have gone the way of the do-do, meaning that they are done-done!
> 
> So I am NOT even going to mention their names, because they are dead and gone - but the point is - I HAVE SEEN THE BEAST OF SUCKITUDE - and Kindle Scout (or Kindle Press) does NOT look a ding-dong-thing like either of them.
> 
> So YES - Kindle Scout can work, just so long as you are ready to work too. Be prepared to promote your release and be prepared to follow up your new release with a brand-freaking-new release and don't just sit there in the funk of your office chair moaning and wondering when Kindle Scout is going to send you some brand new money.
> 
> Speaking of money - I still owe about $275.00 on my KELPIE DREAMS advance.
> 
> The good news is that KELPIE DREAMS is currently on sale from this Sunday to next Sunday (February 4 to February 11) for 99 cents.
> 
> SO - if I can only manage to sell 300 copies of KELPIE DREAMS over the next week I will burn that last bit of advance down to the ground and my book will become a paying proposition!
> 
> So please, if you can find the time, pick up a copy of my book for 99 measly cents. If you already have bought a copy, thank you very much, and could you PLEASE shout it out somewhere. On Facebook, on Twitter, even write it on the walls of your washroom at work.
> 
> As for me, I'm going to keep on writing.
> 
> I am getting down off of the soapbox now.
> 
> End of sermon.


Bought a copy of Kelpie Dreams, and I hope you pay off that advance soon. Thank you for being here when I launched my Kindle Scout book and had no idea what to do next.


----------



## Guest

I know what I need to do. ufabet


----------



## Guest

I will burn that last bit of advance down to the ground and my book will become a paying proposition! ufabet


----------



## Kay7979

Day 12 and I have now equaled the 2.1K page views I had for my entire 2016 campaign. Whatever happens hereafter, the campaign has been good exposure for the new book and worth the effort.


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> Day 12 and I have now equaled the 2.1K page views I had for my entire 2016 campaign. Whatever happens hereafter, the campaign has been good exposure for the new book and worth the effort.


Glad you reached that milestone during the current campaign.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. We've got a wild wet storm here in Nova Scotia. I've got the day off and I have been dozing on the couch but it is time to get some work done.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

6 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
6 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
10 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
11 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
12 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
17 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
17 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
17 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
17 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
18 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
20 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
21 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
24 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
24 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
24 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
24 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
25 days later  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
27 days later  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Variath

Kimjwest said:


> Hi Variath
> 
> I have a copy of your book. It looks like a good story but a native English editor would help make it better. This will help avoid refund requests and bad reviews. After that, maybe you can use Facebook ads and Amazon ads to promote it. Good luck


Thank you Kim for your feed back, I used a native (Indian) editor but I think it is not enough. Can you suggest some one or sites for the final editing because I need to do in my next book which submitted in KS.


----------



## Kimjwest

Variath said:


> Thank you Kim for your feed back, I used a native (Indian) editor but I think it is not enough. Can you suggest some one or sites for the final editing because I need to do in my next book which submitted in KS.


There are a number of threads here on Kboards with editors offering to edit the first chapter for free. 
Here is one of many:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258517.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I have got a day shift.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
5 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
9 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
10 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
11 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
16 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
16 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
16 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
16 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
17 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
19 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
20 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
23 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
23 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
23 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
23 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
24 days later  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
26 days later  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## SueSeabury

Can someone help me interpret the stats on scout. Like, if it says 4 from readper, does that mean 4 votes came from readper, or 4 people viewed the page from readper, or something else? Thanks.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

SueSeabury said:


> Can someone help me interpret the stats on scout. Like, if it says 4 from readper, does that mean 4 votes came from readper, or 4 people viewed the page from readper, or something else? Thanks.


It's the number of views. Amazon doesn't reveal the number of votes.


----------



## SueSeabury

ronesa_aveela said:


> It's the number of views. Amazon doesn't reveal the number of votes.


Thank you


----------



## Variath

Kimjwest said:


> There are a number of threads here on Kboards with editors offering to edit the first chapter for free.
> Here is one of many:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258517.0.html


Thank you Kim


----------



## jaxonreed

SueSeabury said:


> Can someone help me interpret the stats on scout. Like, if it says 4 from readper, does that mean 4 votes came from readper, or 4 people viewed the page from readper, or something else? Thanks.


Here's a fun fact. With the readper sidebar ad, each page it appears on will generate a different origin link. So if someone clicked on the ad from the main readper page, that is noted. Then if someone clicked from a blog post inside readper, that's noted also. But, the readper newsletter is required by Amazon to not have affiliate links. So, the newsletter has direct links to your page, but the fact they came from the readper newsletter is not as evident. Fun stuff in trying to measure stats. Sometimes people check in on Sunday or Monday and see a lot of unaffiliated clicks to their Scout campaign and wonder where they came from.

But ultimately, only clicks to your page are reported by Scout, not nominations.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Also, you can target by interest and further target by another interest again (2nd set of interests, not two interests within the same set which only increases potential reach rather than tightens it. The tightening works better). When the click through is converting 4%, I'm getting people more likely interested in the content than when the conversion is 0.25%. (And yes, I had both of those for different fb ad tries, lol)
> 
> Plus, with tighter groups, I don't burn as fast through so many fb users (& risk random mistake clicks.) I opted out of the audience network options outside web or mobile because those visually come across as mistake-clicks waiting to happen since kindle scout nomination ads are content heavy IMO. May still have had some mistake clicks with mobile ads displaying less verbiage, but at least the interest targeting was right in the first place in such cases.


Thanks for this info. I'll try it again this weekend. It's complicated, but Twitter's ad program looked even more inexplicable.

Too tired after work to do much now, but I wanted to share a great article I just read by a KS selected author: https://www.bookrazor.com/kindle-scout/. She says she was only on H&T for 4.5 days. That's a lot more than the one hour I've been there, but I think it means there is hope for me and others in the same boat.


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> Thanks for this info. I'll try it again this weekend. It's complicated, but Twitter's ad program looked even more inexplicable.
> 
> Too tired after work to do much now, but I wanted to share a great article I just read by a KS selected author: https://www.bookrazor.com/kindle-scout/. She says she was only on H&T for 4.5 days. That's a lot more than the one hour I've been there, but I think it means there is hope for me and others in the same boat.


Yes, as has been said, the kindle scout selection in primarily based on the work and its fit with the Kindle Press imprint at the time. But, a successful campaign while on kindle press can only benefit the book's reception whichever way it is eventually published. Best wishes on your continued campaign.


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Monday. We've got a wild wet storm here in Nova Scotia. I've got the day off and I have been dozing on the couch but it is time to get some work done.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 6 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
> 6 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
> 10 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
> 11 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
> 12 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
> 17 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> 17 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> 17 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
> 17 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
> 18 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
> 20 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
> 21 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
> 24 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
> 24 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 24 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
> 24 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
> 25 days later  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
> 27 days later  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Dear Steve,

My new book is launched in KS, please add my book in your list.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VUI0RFCZXBG


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I have the day off. I've been asked to give my storytelling workshop at Dalhousie University tonight, so I am looking forward to it eagerly.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
4 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
8 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
9 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
10 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
15 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
15 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
15 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
15 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
16 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
18 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
19 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
22 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
22 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
22 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
22 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
23 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
25 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
29 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
29 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
29 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
29 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ronesa_aveela

TrishaMcNary said:


> Thanks for this info. I'll try it again this weekend. It's complicated, but Twitter's ad program looked even more inexplicable.
> 
> Too tired after work to do much now, but I wanted to share a great article I just read by a KS selected author: https://www.bookrazor.com/kindle-scout/. She says she was only on H&T for 4.5 days. That's a lot more than the one hour I've been there, but I think it means there is hope for me and others in the same boat.


You also have to consider when this was written. It must be 2016 since she says KS was only around for a year. As more people (authors and readers) become aware of it, the "rules" most likely will change. 4.5 days in H&T back then may have been sufficient. Today, it probably isn't.


----------



## charitymomoa

I’ve been really struggling to find a good editor. I need, developmental, copy and line editing and proofreading.

They’re many editors, but I was wondering if anyone here who had their kindle scout novel selected, would give me the name of the editor they used.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth Rue

Hi, as you can probably tell, I am brand new to this. My historical romance just launched on KS. Please add me to the list, and thank you to everyone for your support!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NDHK4XP1N4GH


----------



## JT Osbourne

ronesa_aveela said:


> You also have to consider when this was written. It must be 2016 since she says KS was only around for a year. As more people (authors and readers) become aware of it, the "rules" most likely will change. 4.5 days in H&T back then may have been sufficient. Today, it probably isn't.


Agreed, but I think a lot of the other advice holds true today (have a professionally-designed cover, work with an editor to create a strong manuscript, don't obsess about your stats).


----------



## jaxonreed

Elizabeth Rue said:


> Hi, as you can probably tell, I am brand new to this. My historical romance just launched on KS. Please add me to the list, and thank you to everyone for your support!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NDHK4XP1N4GH


Howdy, and welcome aboard!


----------



## ronesa_aveela

JT Osbourne said:


> Agreed, but I think a lot of the other advice holds true today (have a professionally-designed cover, work with an editor to create a strong manuscript, don't obsess about your stats).


Exactly. If the story itself doesn't meet Amazon's standards, it won't be chosen. That is the number 1 consideration. Others here have shown that the other pieces can be changed even after the book is selected. Selection is getting tougher with more submissions, so much so that if you don't have enough nominations, the editors don't consider the book. That is where H&T has its effect. If you get enough nominations, you have a shot at being considered.


----------



## RDCULP18

It’s been seven weekdays and 11 days total since my campaign ended and still no word or feedback from Kindle Scout.  The wait is killing me.  Has anyone else been waiting this long without any news?  Should I contact Kindle and check on it?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

RDCULP18 said:


> It's been seven weekdays and 11 days total since my campaign ended and still no word or feedback from Kindle Scout. The wait is killing me. Has anyone else been waiting this long without any news? Should I contact Kindle and check on it?


It took them 12 days before I heard anything. They do say to give them 15 days, so you should be hearing soon.


----------



## RDCULP18

ronesa_aveela said:


> It took them 12 days before I heard anything. They do say to give them 15 days, so you should be hearing soon.


Thank you. I hope they do. Even if I do receive a rejection, I could still use the feedback.


----------



## WandWSawday

ronesa_aveela said:


> Exactly. If the story itself doesn't meet Amazon's standards, it won't be chosen. That is the number 1 consideration. Others here have shown that the other pieces can be changed even after the book is selected. *Selection is getting tougher with more submissions, so much so that if you don't have enough nominations, the editors don't consider the book.* That is where H&T has its effect. If you get enough nominations, you have a shot at being considered.


Hmmmm. I hope the bolded section isn't necessarily true. I wouldn't think that the editors have a threshold for the number of nominations a book needs to receive for them to even consider it. I could be wrong, but based on numerous posts on this thread, it seems unlikely. I *think* the nominations/h&t are simply an additional feather in someone's cap, but you need a great story, too. That is to say, it seems like a great story can get picked up without a ton of nominations/time in H&T, but no amount of nominations or H&T time will get a book picked up that the editors just aren't fundamentally interested in.

Full disclosure that this is my first time in this process, so you may have much better information than I do--I'm just basing this on what I've read on the thread. I could be way off--in which case let me know!


----------



## Carey Lewis

WandWSawday said:


> Hmmmm. I hope the bolded section isn't necessarily true. I wouldn't think that the editors have a threshold for the number of nominations a book needs to receive for them to even consider it. I could be wrong, but based on numerous posts on this thread, it seems unlikely. I *think* the nominations/h&t are simply an additional feather in someone's cap, but you need a great story, too. That is to say, it seems like a great story can get picked up without a ton of nominations/time in H&T, but no amount of nominations or H&T time will get a book picked up that the editors just aren't fundamentally interested in.
> 
> Full disclosure that this is my first time in this process, so you may have much better information than I do--I'm just basing this on what I've read on the thread. I could be way off--in which case let me know!


It is absolutely true. Myself and another author emailed Scout asking if and when we were going to receive feedback. Both replies stated that our books didn't receive enough nominations to attract the eye of an editor in the Scout program. So yes, while high H&T numbers aren't a guarantee for selection, they do determine if your book gets read or not.

Considering Scout is hit or miss in regards to their promos of their selected books, this process makes sense (and not one I agree with by a long shot) in that they will consider authors who know how to promote, and the proof is the hot and trending category.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

WandWSawday said:


> Hmmmm. I hope the bolded section isn't necessarily true. I wouldn't think that the editors have a threshold for the number of nominations a book needs to receive for them to even consider it. I could be wrong, but based on numerous posts on this thread, it seems unlikely. I *think* the nominations/h&t are simply an additional feather in someone's cap, but you need a great story, too. That is to say, it seems like a great story can get picked up without a ton of nominations/time in H&T, but no amount of nominations or H&T time will get a book picked up that the editors just aren't fundamentally interested in.
> 
> Full disclosure that this is my first time in this process, so you may have much better information than I do--I'm just basing this on what I've read on the thread. I could be way off--in which case let me know!


I'm new too, but I agree with you. For one thing, no one knows for sure how H&T works because Amazon doesn't tell us. They hide the number of nominations. It's a mysterious process. And there's no way of knowing the stats of everyone who's been selected. And they have already read your book when you submitted it. They might have already made the decision then - who knows? 
I don't see why they would turn down a book they think is marketable. It's not like they don't have any marketing tools of their own. 
If you believe in your book, do what you can, but don't take food off your family's table, and stay hopeful. If it's a good book and marketable, it will sell even if they don't select it. 
my two cents


----------



## WandWSawday

Carey Lewis said:


> It is absolutely true. Myself and another author emailed Scout asking if and when we were going to receive feedback. Both replies stated that our books didn't receive enough nominations to attract the eye of an editor in the Scout program. So yes, while high H&T numbers aren't a guarantee for selection, they do determine if your book gets read or not.
> 
> Considering Scout is hit or miss in regards to their promos of their selected books, this process makes sense (and not one I agree with by a long shot) in that they will consider authors who know how to promote, and the proof is the hot and trending category.


Thanks for sharing this. Could it be specific to the feedback they're offering, though? Like maybe they'll only provide feedback to stories with a high number of nominations? Because I almost have to believe that Kindle Scout staff read (at least partially) all the submitted works and vet them, potentially passing them along to the editors. IDK. I'm really desperately grasping at straws because I don't have a platform haha


----------



## WandWSawday

TrishaMcNary said:


> I'm new too, but I agree with you. For one thing, no one knows for sure how H&T works because Amazon doesn't tell us. They hide the number of nominations. It's a mysterious process. And there's no way of knowing the stats of everyone who's been selected. And they have already read your book when you submitted it. They might have already made the decision then - who knows?
> I don't see why they would turn down a book they think is marketable. It's not like they don't have any marketing tools of their own.
> If you believe in your book, do what you can, but don't take food off your family's table, and stay hopeful. If it's a good book and marketable, it will sell even if they don't select it.
> my two cents


Yeah, I completely agree with this. And it makes me feel better . So thank you!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

WandWSawday said:


> Yeah, I completely agree with this. And it makes me feel better . So thank you!


You're welcome, and I just read your excerpt and nominated it. And I think a nomination counts more when someone actually reads the excerpt than when someone just goes to the page and clicks. They know how long people stay on your page. I think I read that on Lincoln Cole's website. 
Good story. Good luck.


----------



## WandWSawday

TrishaMcNary said:


> You're welcome, and I just read your excerpt and nominated it. And I think a nomination counts more when someone actually reads the excerpt than when someone just goes to the page and clicks. They know how long people stay on your page. I think I read that on Lincoln Cole's website.
> Good story. Good luck.


Way too kind of you--thank you. Best of luck to you as well


----------



## Variath

TrishaMcNary said:


> You're welcome, and I just read your excerpt and nominated it. And I think a nomination counts more when someone actually reads the excerpt than when someone just goes to the page and clicks. They know how long people stay on your page. I think I read that on Lincoln Cole's website.
> Good story. Good luck.


I also agree what Trisha said. My first campaign has 420 hours H&T but not selected. After getting the rejection letter I asked KS for a report of what the readers commented on my book. They didn't given. Still I don't know what strategy KS is using to select the books.
My second book has launched two days back and now 1.6K views.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VUI0RFCZXBG

Good luck to all


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I slept in and have to head for work.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
3 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
7 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
8 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
9 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
14 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
14 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
14 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
14 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
15 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
17 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
18 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
21 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
21 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
21 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
21 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
22 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
22 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
24 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
25 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
28 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
28 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
28 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
28 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
29 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
29 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> It is absolutely true. Myself and another author emailed Scout asking if and when we were going to receive feedback. Both replies stated that our books didn't receive enough nominations to attract the eye of an editor in the Scout program. So yes, while high H&T numbers aren't a guarantee for selection, they do determine if your book gets read or not.
> 
> Considering Scout is hit or miss in regards to their promos of their selected books, this process makes sense (and not one I agree with by a long shot) in that they will consider authors who know how to promote, and the proof is the hot and trending category.


I know you guys got that email, but I'm still inclined to think the responder didn't know what he or she was talking about. I've never had that problem with Kindle Scout specifically, but I've gotten bad info from Amazon first responders on several occasions.

The reason I'm skeptical is that some books have been selected with almost no hot and trending time--which must mean a very low number of nominations. How could they have been selected if the editors didn't read them? Clearly, they must have read them, or they wouldn't have been selected. I supposed the process could have changed recently, but I can't think of any reason it would have changed.

Also, KS tells us little to nothing about the background process. Why reveal how they shortlist books when the responder could just have said that your book wasn't shortlisted? That seems more like someone who is misinterpreting than someone who actually knows. People who know how KS works are normally far more tight-lipped.

Keep in mind that this was within a week or so of someone being told his book wasn't selected and getting his feedback before his campaign ended. That alone tells us that there are glitches. If something that big can go wrong, it's certainly conceivable that you could have gotten an incorrect answer to your question.


----------



## Adam J Smith

Hi fellow writers - I was told I should post here too. Ashamed to say I wasn't previously a member!

I have a Kindle Scout campaign active in sci-fi called Neon Sands: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M0AVK7KHQVAB - would love for your support if it gets your interest  Thanks in advance!

Now, to have a look around...


----------



## RE Johnston

Adam J Smith said:


> Hi fellow writers - I was told I should post here too. Ashamed to say I wasn't previously a member!
> 
> I have a Kindle Scout campaign active in sci-fi called Neon Sands: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/M0AVK7KHQVAB - would love for your support if it gets your interest  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Now, to have a look around...


Welcome, Adam!


----------



## jaxonreed

Welcome aboard, Adam and Milo!


----------



## Betty Kuffel

Hi Steve,
Please add my Scout submission to your daily updated list. Title: Fatal Feast 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JMT13WFLNF76
Thanks very much.
Betty Kuffel


----------



## Simply_Me

I suggested individual threads to help submissions before sending them in. And I still think that would be good.

Because there is no way to improvise experience, and some of the mistakes I see in Kindle Scout submissions, could have been avoided if the authors were aware of them before submitting.

A paid proofreader might tell you, but most people don't, because they don't want to offend anyone. This is not about offending, but kindly suggesting the way fellow authors can improve their submissions. Authors who had done it before can help others more. If there is the will and time, of course.

Anyway, since what I'm saying next is not addressed to anyone in particular, I won't be kind.

I've been reading most Kindle Scout Selected books, the ones already available, and I concluded that the Kindle Scout process is an interactive slush pile. Where the authors get a little more control and flexibility, while the books should be ready for publication.

But still a slush pile, where an editor's job and future promotion, would depend on how profitable the books this editor acquire become. And in the Amazon ecosystem that means how satisfied the KU and Prime membership readers are. And as we already know, there is a ruthless competitive working environment within Amazon.

Why am I saying all of this? Because these editors have to select books that are ready for publication. Books that grab the reader's attention and don't release it.

Promotion can get us into H&T, but will never make us a ready to be published author. Learning that takes time, countless hours writing and reading.

Yes, reading. I've read some submissions to Kindle Scout that seemed written by authors who had never read within their own genre. Or even worse, these authors believe they can change the rules of the genre, and the taste of the editors and possible readers.

Time to remember again, Kindle Scout is a slush pile.

For the I-am-so-talented-that-I-do-my-books-my-way --there is KDP.

Finally, the most common issue I noticed in most submissions is wasting valuable space with infodump. Those 5000 words must be use wisely. A couple of concise and apart paragraphs of background information should suffice. Show and don't tell never gets old. And start the book from where something is truly happening, for many authors is a chapter later in the book, one great chapter that Kindle Scout readers will never read because it's all the way down to the 22000 word count. Well, move it and change the dynamic of the narrative, and archive the infodump.

If this helps, at least, one fellow author, I would be just paying forward similar advice given to me, more than a decade ago.
_
Edited to correct a couple of typos._


----------



## JT Osbourne

/\ Great post.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> I know you guys got that email, but I'm still inclined to think the responder didn't know what he or she was talking about. I've never had that problem with Kindle Scout specifically, but I've gotten bad info from Amazon first responders on several occasions.
> 
> The reason I'm skeptical is that some books have been selected with almost no hot and trending time--which must mean a very low number of nominations. How could they have been selected if the editors didn't read them? Clearly, they must have read them, or they wouldn't have been selected. I supposed the process could have changed recently, but I can't think of any reason it would have changed.
> 
> Also, KS tells us little to nothing about the background process. Why reveal how they shortlist books when the responder could just have said that your book wasn't shortlisted? That seems more like someone who is misinterpreting than someone who actually knows. People who know how KS works are normally far more tight-lipped.
> 
> Keep in mind that this was within a week or so of someone being told his book wasn't selected and getting his feedback before his campaign ended. That alone tells us that there are glitches. If something that big can go wrong, it's certainly conceivable that you could have gotten an incorrect answer to your question.


.
I'm inclined to agree with this.

I think the editors are no different than anyone else when looking at the new books coming on board, which I am sure they do. I'm sure we have all done it and seen a cover and blurb on newly oploaded KS books that screamed professional, and that the author likely knows what they are doing. It's hard not to take a quick look at the samples of those ones.

If the sample is as good as the cover and blurb, then it is likely they go on to read the MS and to disregard nominations or any other data and champion acceptance. I've seen this a few times when a book has been accepted in too short a time after the campaign has finished and with little time H&T for it not to have been read during the campaign.


----------



## Decon

Simply_J said:


> I suggested individual threads to help submissions before sending them in. And I still think that would be good.
> 
> Because there is no way to improvise experience, and some of the mistakes I see in Kindle Scout submissions, could have been avoided if the authors were aware of them before submitting.
> 
> A paid proofreader might tell you, but most people don't, because they don't want to offend anyone. This is not about offending, but kindly suggesting the way fellow authors can improve their submissions. Authors who had done it before can help others more. If there is the will and time, of course.
> 
> Anyway, since what I'm saying next is not addressed to anyone in particular, I won't be kind.
> 
> I've been reading most Kindle Scout Selected books, the ones already available, and I concluded that the Kindle Scout process is an interactive slush pile. Where the authors get a little more control and flexibility, while the books should be ready for publication.
> 
> But still a slush pile, where an editor's job and future promotion, would depend on how profitable the books this editor acquire become. And in the Amazon ecosystem that means how satisfied the KU and Prime membership readers are. And as we already know, there is a ruthless competitive working environment within Amazon.
> 
> Why am I saying all of this? Because these editors have to select books that are ready for publication. Books that grab the reader's attention and don't release it.
> 
> Promotion can get us into H&T, but will never make us a ready to be published author. Learning that takes time, countless hours writing and reading.
> 
> Yes, reading. I've read some submissions to Kindle Scout that seemed written by authors who had never read within their own genre. Or even worse, these authors believe they can change the rules of the genre, and the taste of the editors and possible readers.
> 
> Time to remember again, Kindle Scout is a slush pile.
> 
> For the I-am-so-talented-that-I-do-my-books-my-way --there is KDP.
> 
> Finally, the most common issue I noticed in most submissions is wasting valuable space with infodump. Those 5000 words must be use wisely. A couple of concise and apart paragraphs of background information should suffice. Show and don't tell never gets old. And start the book from where something is truly happening, for many authors is a chapter later in the book, one great chapter that Kindle Scout readers will never read because it's all the way down to the 22000 word count. Well, move it and change the dynamic of the narrative, and archive the infodump.
> 
> If this helps, at least, one fellow author, I would be just paying forward similar advice given to me, more than a decade ago.
> _
> Edited to correct a couple of typos._


It shouldn't be a slush pile in that slush piles are a mixture of edited and unedited books, especially on the development side. The only similarity with KS hopefuls should be that they are a mixture of novices and old hands at novel writing. KS submissions are quite clear as to what they are looking for, yet many discount that when you read blurbs and look at some of the covers, never mind the samples.

It all boils down to where each author is on the learning curve as regards crafting a story and all that it entails. So it is not simply a question of "I-am-so-talented-that-I-do-my-books-my-way -- so I go straight to KDP." It's more a matter of if the author has adhered to the submission terms and had their book edited to make it the best it can be. I hear what you say about separate threads, but in some instances it would be like the blind leading the blind as regards feedback as I have experienced over many years on writer's sites. Nothing can compare with an edit from someone with editorial credentials.

Even then, edited books won't guarantee acceptance, but from editorial feedback we've had reported so far, not editing to some degree is a shortcut to rejection.

Great that as someone with experiece is offering to help.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Decon said:


> It shouldn't be a slush pile in that slush piles are a mixture of edited and unedited books, especially on the development side. The only similarity with KS hopefuls should be that they are a mixture of novices and old hands at novel writing. KS submissions are quite clear as to what they are looking for, yet many discount that when you read blurbs and look at some of the covers, never mind the samples.
> 
> It all boils down to where each author is on the learning curve as regards crafting a story and all that it entails. So it is not simply a question of "I-am-so-talented-that-I-do-my-books-my-way -- so I go straight to KDP." It's more a matter of if the author has adhered to the submission terms and had their book edited to make it the best it can be. I hear what you say about separate threads, but in some instances it would be like the blind leading the blind as regards feedback as I have experienced over many years on writer's sites. Nothing can compare with an edit from someone with editorial credentials.
> 
> Even then, edited books won't guarantee acceptance, but from editorial feedback we've had reported so far, it's a shortcut to rejection.
> 
> Great that as someone with experiece is offering to help.


Very true, and sometimes a book with only light editing is so good they can't turn it away. I would just say do the best you can do (don't pull a Tolkien) and just try to have fun with it.

Still nominating and still shouting things out! I've been crazy busy with other projects the last few weeks (including building Amazon Alexa apps lol) so I will do my best to keep updating everything!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Simply_Me

JT Osbourne said:


> /\ Great post.


Thanks.



Decon said:


> It shouldn't be a slush pile in that slush piles are a mixture of edited and unedited books, especially on the development side. The only similarity with KS hopefuls should be that they are a mixture of novices and old hands at novel writing. KS submissions are quite clear as to what they are looking for, yet many discount that when you read blurbs and look at some of the covers, never mind the samples.
> 
> It all boils down to where each author is on the learning curve as regards crafting a story and all that it entails. So it is not simply a question of "I-am-so-talented-that-I-do-my-books-my-way -- so I go straight to KDP." It's more a matter of if the author has adhered to the submission terms and had their book edited to make it the best it can be. I hear what you say about separate threads, but in some instances it would be like the blind leading the blind as regards feedback as I have experienced over many years on writer's sites. Nothing can compare with an edit from someone with editorial credentials.
> 
> Even then, edited books won't guarantee acceptance, but from editorial feedback we've had reported so far, it's a shortcut to rejection.
> 
> Great that as someone with experiece is offering to help.


The books submitted to agents and publishers that accept unagented submissions, are supposed to be edited. I'm not the only one around that has been through the publishing evolution. Many in this board can point out a couple of things that can make the difference in getting an editor's attention.

Even a new author, who is an avid reader can tell if a book is too slow before it reaches any type of takeoff. And with only 5000 words for flying, the runway is limited.

I said it is a slush pile to get the idea of what it's really at stake. Because I have the feeling that many perceive Kindle Scout more like a literally contest, when the only thing missing in the submission checklist is the dreaded synopsis.

Also, I think that because of the editorial feedback offer, many authors who know their books aren't ready, are still submitting them hopeful for that feedback. And of course, we all dream of a miracle.

Anyway, it was just an idea.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I have got the weekend off and I can't wait to get there.

But first, let me talk a bit more about Kindle Scout.

I tried it first back in 2015 and then made it with my second try in 2016. I still might try it again.

Back in 2015 you could experience a bounce in Hot and Trending with about 15 or 16 views and a handful of nominations. Mind you, the Kindle Scout folks have NEVER seen fit to tell any of us just how many nominations we get and I don't blame them one bit for it. If they made that number public then they would leave themselves open to folks getting owly over not being selected and complaining that "Joey So-and-So was selected with only a few nominations and I had more than he did!"

So they keep the numbers to themselves just to allow themselves a chance to make up their mind.

Back then, I am pretty sure that all of the books were read. There were a whole lot fewer submissions back then. These days, Kindle Scout is catching on and there are a lot more submissions on any given day. I know that the Kindle Scout team has got a little larger than it used to be, but we are talking about just a few more folks on the team. I am pretty sure that not all of the selections get seriously looked at. I am also pretty sure that Hot and Trending plays a bit in getting certain books read, more than it used to. I am still pretty sure that Kindle Scout still looks at certain books that stand out from the heap - but let's face it. If they stood out that much, odds are they'd be getting some sort of notice in the Hot and Trending.

But - just the same - I think that any writer who wants to get themselves noticed in the selection process ought to put a little bit of effort into hitting that hot and trending. I wouldn't freak out about it (because freaking out NEVER looks good on a writer) and I wouldn't throw too much money at it (because I am a cheapskate) - but I think you ought to be ready to do whatever you can to get your book noticed.

Let's face it.

Kindle Scout has NEVER lied about the fact that this IS a competition.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
2 days left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
6 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
7 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
8 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
13 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
13 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
13 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
13 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
14 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
16 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
17 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
20 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
20 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
20 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
20 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
21 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
21 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
23 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
24 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
27 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
27 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
27 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
27 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
28 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
28 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

It feels good to be on the second half of my campaign. My page view ratio remains more balanced than I expected at 58/42 internal/external. I highly recommend going on vacation during your campaign. I’m watching my stats but definitely not stressing over the outcome.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Kay7979 said:


> It feels good to be on the second half of my campaign. My page view ratio remains more balanced than I expected at 58/42 internal/external. I highly recommend going on vacation during your campaign. I'm watching my stats but definitely not stressing over the outcome.


After a couple of days I just realized the best way to spend the 30 day campaign is writing a fast-follow release. I can't think of anything more encouraging than seeing your cover in the Hot & Trending list (although the fact I'm not there anymore brings you back to earth pretty quickly). Vacation sounds like a good idea, too!

Q: How did you get such a high percentage of external visits? Did you advertise somewhere that you felt gave you a reasonable lift?


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> It feels good to be on the second half of my campaign. My page view ratio remains more balanced than I expected at 58/42 internal/external. I highly recommend going on vacation during your campaign. I'm watching my stats but definitely not stressing over the outcome.


Sounds like a relaxing plan. Good going.


----------



## kalencap

Congratulations to Stephen Stromp and his "Where the Cats Will Not Follow." Good to see it on the kindle press publication list.


----------



## Kay7979

JT Osbourne said:


> After a couple of days I just realized the best way to spend the 30 day campaign is writing a fast-follow release. I can't think of anything more encouraging than seeing your cover in the Hot & Trending list (although the fact I'm not there anymore brings you back to earth pretty quickly). Vacation sounds like a good idea, too!
> 
> Q: How did you get such a high percentage of external visits? Did you advertise somewhere that you felt gave you a reasonable lift?


I used Readper, Lincoln Cole, Author Shout, Melrock on Fiverr, Ripley's (YA/NA) and Just Kindle Books.


----------



## WandWSawday

JT Osbourne said:


> *After a couple of days I just realized the best way to spend the 30 day campaign is writing a fast-follow release.* I can't think of anything more encouraging than seeing your cover in the Hot & Trending list (although the fact I'm not there anymore brings you back to earth pretty quickly). Vacation sounds like a good idea, too!
> 
> Q: How did you get such a high percentage of external visits? Did you advertise somewhere that you felt gave you a reasonable lift?


This bolded section is the truth, and something I have been preaching to myself. Great advice


----------



## Jill James

I have book 2 started, but then I needed to work on a novella for a boxed set I'm in. Must write faster!!!


----------



## Jeanne McNamee

Delighted to have checked back in and found you're still providing updates, Steve! Totally enjoyed Kelpie  KS was one of the scariest things I've ever done... also... to those sitting at their desks with toes curled under... I was on the H & T list for all 30 days and wasn't selected... don't fret over that! Like any publisher... KS is going to select books that meet their 'list'. Run a solid campaign and don't give up. And, hey... you've got Steve here... reminding everyone that you're in the running... posting delightful updates... and keeping it just a little less scary


----------



## RDCULP18

Hey, everyone. Just heard back from Kindle Scout and they have decided not to publish Knight School. So, I decided to submit Knight School to Swoon Reads.com, where everyone who nominated it can read the entire manuscript for free in its entirety. Here's the link: https://www.swoonreads.com/m/the-knight-journals-book-one-knight-school-3/

If anyone has time to read it and maybe rate/review it, I would love to hear what you think. Thank you to everyone who nominated Knight School and good luck to all who are still in the running. Also, it didn't say in the email if I'm going to receive feedback or not. Does it usually say in the first email if a person is going to receive feedback or do they just send it out sometime later without notice?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I have got the whole day off.

First off - congratulations to Stephen Stromp for winning Kindle Scout with his novel, WHERE THE CATS WILL NOT FOLLOW. Well done!

Secondly - I want to remind folks that tomorrow is the last day to grab a copy of my Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, for the low price of only 99 cents. I've sold 15 copies this week so far - which is a LOOONG way away from the 300 copies I had HOPED to sell - but as my grandfather used to always say, "Hope in one hand and #&@% in the other and see which hand fills up fastest".

Thirdly - if your Kindle Scout campaign is in its last few days - DON'T FORGET TO NOMINATE IT YOURSELF! That way, if it wins, you receive a free copy yourself, which is a GREAT way to get a look at the finished product WHEN the first batch goes out.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
1 day left  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
5 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
6 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
7 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
12 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
12 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
12 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
12 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
13 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
15 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
16 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
19 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
19 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
19 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
19 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
20 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
20 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
22 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
23 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
26 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
26 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
26 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
26 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
27 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
27 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
28 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Justified Sins by Brian Drae
Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen

Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I used Readper, Lincoln Cole, Author Shout, Melrock on Fiverr, Ripley's (YA/NA) and Just Kindle Books.


I second almost all of those. I don't think I've tried JKB--I'll give it a shot next time.

None of them are expensive, and they all produce good results. I get the biggest bursts from RP, LC, and Ripley, but the others are good for some campaign-long boost.

As Jaxon noted the other day, measuring exact effects can be difficult, as mailing list link clinks won't be credited to the specific promoter. If your views skyrocket on a given day, though, that's a pretty good indicator that the promo running that day is working.


----------



## kalencap

RDCULP18 said:


> Hey, everyone. Just heard back from Kindle Scout and they have decided not to publish Knight School. So, I decided to submit Knight School to Swoon Reads.com, where everyone who nominated it can read the entire manuscript for free in its entirety. Here's the link: https://www.swoonreads.com/m/the-knight-journals-book-one-knight-school-3/
> 
> If anyone has time to read it and maybe rate/review it, I would love to hear what you think. Thank you to everyone who nominated Knight School and good luck to all who are still in the running. Also, it didn't say in the email if I'm going to receive feedback or not. Does it usually say in the first email if a person is going to receive feedback or do they just send it out sometime later without notice?


You're still planning to self-publish on Amazon, right? Let us know when it is up. Sorry it didn't get selected by the kindle press people.


----------



## RDCULP18

kalencap said:


> You're still planning to self-publish on Amazon, right? Let us know when it is up. Sorry it didn't get selected by the kindle press people.


Thank you  I'm think that I am going to self-publish and take it off of SwoonReads. But I'm still new at this and wondering about pricing. The book is about 50,008 words long, how much should I price it for? And would anyone who has time to read the whole book, be okay with posting an honest review?


----------



## JT Osbourne

RDCULP18 said:


> Thank you  I'm think that I am going to self-publish and take it off of SwoonReads. But I'm still new at this and wondering about pricing. The book is about 50,008 words long, how much should I price it for? And would anyone who has time to read the whole book, be okay with posting an honest review?


My recommendation would be to look for a list of comparables in your genre (use indie authors, not traditional best sellers) and then price accordingly. I'd also be cognizant of the various royalty rates on Amazon (e.g., don't price at $2.98 if the next royalty bracket starts at $2.99)


----------



## TrishaMcNary

RDCULP18 said:


> Thank you  I'm think that I am going to self-publish and take it off of SwoonReads. But I'm still new at this and wondering about pricing. The book is about 50,008 words long, how much should I price it for? And would anyone who has time to read the whole book, be okay with posting an honest review?


I price my first book at $0.99. It sells a few books a week at that price, but it doesn't sell at a higher price. Of course, I don't make much money from that, but KU pages read have earned up to $20 a month. I think my latest book (now on KS) will do better because I've learned a lot since writing the first one. Which brings me to the important advice of "invest in a professional editor before you publish." This will make a big difference in your sales over the long haul.
I'll read your book and review it if you publish on Amazon - if there's not a lot of graphic violence. I'm kind of squeamish. Can you tell me if there's a lot of blood, gore, and killing?


----------



## RDCULP18

Thank you, for everyone's advice on pricing.  I lost my job, so I can't afford to get a professional editor, so I was unfortunately tasked with editing the book myself.  I decided to price the book at .99 cents and have just finished uploading it to KDP.  Now, I'm just waiting for it to finish processing.  Also, I changed the series name to "THE MYSTIC BRAT JOURNALS".  Wish me luck


----------



## TrishaMcNary

RDCULP18 said:


> Thank you, for everyone's advice on pricing. I lost my job, so I can't afford to get a professional editor, so I was unfortunately tasked with editing the book myself. I decided to price the book at .99 cents and have just finished uploading it to KDP. Now, I'm just waiting for it to finish processing. Also, I changed the series name to "THE MYSTIC BRAT JOURNALS". Wish me luck


If you post on here when your book's up, I'll get a copy and review it. You didn't say how much violence is in it, but I have to mention that I'll have to stop reading if it gets too violent for me. (However, don't worry, I won't post a negative review about that. I'll either post a positive review or no review.) I have KU, so I can read it for free if you put it on KU. I also suggest offering it for free at least the first day or two to get your numbers up and get more reviews hopefully. And also using Amazon Marketing Service to advertise. 
Good luck! and sorry about your job


----------



## RDCULP18

TrishaMcNary said:


> If you post on here when your book's up, I'll get a copy and review it. You didn't say how much violence is in it, but I have to mention that I'll have to stop reading if it gets too violent for me. (However, don't worry, I won't post a negative review about that. I'll either post a positive review or no review.) I have KU, so I can read it for free if you put it on KU. I also suggest offering it for free at least the first day or two to get your numbers up and get more reviews hopefully. And also using Amazon Marketing Service to advertise.
> Good luck! and sorry about your job


Thank you. There's some violence in in different chapters, but nothing really graphic. The action scenes are kind of a combination of Harry Potter and the tv series Once Upon A Time. There is no level of violence that compares with gory scenes like in Game of Thrones or anything like that. At the worst, I'd say it's almost Mortal Instruments level fight scenes, but not completely. If there's anything you find offensive or upsetting in Knight School, feel free to let me know on this forum and I'll take another look at the manuscript and try to revise it. I hope you enjoy reading Knight School. And I'll think about maybe letting it be free for the first few days, it's probably a good idea


----------



## RDCULP18

Knight School just went live on the Kindle Store. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079QMWC34/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518307984&sr=1-10&keywords=knight+school

I'm running a free promotion starting tonight at midnight - the 14th. If anyone has time to read the whole book, please post a review on the book's page. I'm also planning on publishing Knight School on the Barnes and Noble website through Nook Press. If I sell a 1,000 digital copies on that site, they will sell print copies in their stores. So, I'll post the link for that here, when it goes live as well. I'm going to keep the price set at 99 cents on there too.


----------



## charitymomoa

RDCULP18 said:


> Knight School just went live on the Kindle Store. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079QMWC34/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518307984&sr=1-10&keywords=knight+school
> 
> I'm running a free promotion starting tonight at midnight - the 14th. If anyone has time to read the whole book, please post a review on the book's page. I'm also planning on publishing Knight School on the Barnes and Noble website through Nook Press. If I sell a 1,000 digital copies on that site, they will sell print copies in their stores. So, I'll post the link for that here, when it goes live as well. I'm going to keep the price set at 99 cents on there too.


Goodluck with the launch. I just got the news about Knight School, I was looking forward to reading it. Anyway I'll go check it out on Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalencap

RDCULP18 said:


> Knight School just went live on the Kindle Store. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079QMWC34/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518307984&sr=1-10&keywords=knight+school
> 
> I'm running a free promotion starting tonight at midnight - the 14th. If anyone has time to read the whole book, please post a review on the book's page. I'm also planning on publishing Knight School on the Barnes and Noble website through Nook Press. If I sell a 1,000 digital copies on that site, they will sell print copies in their stores. So, I'll post the link for that here, when it goes live as well. I'm going to keep the price set at 99 cents on there too.


Just picked it up for $0.99 at 9:30. Not sure when the sale will post for your kdp results, but should get a ranking sometime following first purchase, I believe. Have a bit of a queue before I could post a review though.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Hi everyone. I'm on day 10 of my campaign for Kingshold. After getting off to a great start and getting 1154 views in the first four days, with 70 hours in H&T out of 96, things really slowed down for me. I'm sitting at 1,600 views with 123 hours of 240 in H&T. I have continued to do the marketing efforts suggested here, with Lincoln Cole lined up for next week, but as yet I'm not sure how much traffic they are really driving. I have 28% of traffic coming from external but most of that is from facebook that I am driving through a boosted post. 

It's funny how at the beginning of the campaign I would have been happy with those stats a third of the way in, but the first four days definitely reset my expectations. I just have to remember that I'm a new author building my potential customer base. I just got 2300 new additions to my mailing list from a newsletter share promo last month so hopefully that will prove fruitful for a few views.

I do wonder if my tagline and mini blurb is hitting the right notes but it's also likely that KindleScout is just not the place for Epic Fantasy. I know Kay and I discussed that here at the beginning of my campaign. So we'll see what happens.

I've been traveling all week for work, so haven't really had time to obsess about all of this. Not traveling this week, so can now let the obsessing begin in earnest!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Good luck Milo. The newsletter will help I’m sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReaderPaul

Just finished a week of Night Duty. Ouch! But the added bonus, was it kept me away from worrying about my KS entry. That said, I am still, in review, with Secret of The Lost Key. 

It really feels like living in limbo, awaiting the email with its big fat NO. I am sure the editors know fairly soon into a KS run whether they will publish an entry. A good book probably generates excitement in the KS house and among the editors that it only takes a matter of days for a particular entry to finish until they decide. So why the big long waits for some people? I would love to just start putting Secret of The Lost Key out there now, maybe to KDP. Hopefully I will receive word in the next day or so.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Sunday and I have got another day off.

I'm about 60,000 words into my latest regional ghost story collection. I am aiming for 75000 words and I hope to have it completed by the end of next week.

AND - don't forget to grab yourself a FREE copy of Robert Culp's novel KNIGHT SCHOOL.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079QMWC34

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Justified Sins by Brian Drae
LAST DAY LEFT!  Imperfect Li(v)es by SA Krishnan
4 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
5 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
6 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
11 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
11 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
11 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
11 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
12 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
14 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
15 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
18 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
18 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
18 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
18 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
19 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
19 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
21 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
22 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
25 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
25 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
25 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
25 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
26 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
26 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
27 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## SueSeabury

Def. feeling the mid-campaign slump. Any tips for powering through this sluggish midsection?


----------



## JT Osbourne

ReaderPaul said:


> Just finished a week of Night Duty. Ouch! But the added bonus, was it kept me away from worrying about my KS entry. That said, I am still, in review, with Secret of The Lost Key.
> 
> It really feels like living in limbo, awaiting the email with its big fat NO. *I am sure the editors know fairly soon into a KS run whether they will publish an entry. *A good book probably generates excitement in the KS house and among the editors that it only takes a matter of days for a particular entry to finish until they decide. So why the big long waits for some people? I would love to just start putting Secret of The Lost Key out there now, maybe to KDP. Hopefully I will receive word in the next day or so.


I agree with the part in bold; however, I wonder if the longer-than-usual turnarounds are because they're still offering detailed feedback to a larger number of selections.

Based on what I read, I have a good feeling you'll be getting a congratulations notice before long!


----------



## ReaderPaul

JT Osbourne said:


> I agree with the part in bold; however, I wonder if the longer-than-usual turnarounds are because they're still offering detailed feedback to a larger number of selections.
> 
> Based on what I read, I have a good feeling you'll be getting a congratulations notice before long!


I read your post and I can't stop from humming, Under Pressure by Bowie and Freddie.

I am really looking forward to reading the rest of Tomb of Cleopatra. Anywhere I can get an advance copy? Haha. It's cool when something like that draws you in and you are aching to keep reading.


----------



## RDCULP18

kalencap said:


> Just picked it up for $0.99 at 9:30. Not sure when the sale will post for your kdp results, but should get a ranking sometime following first purchase, I believe. Have a bit of a queue before I could post a review though.


Thanks  Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## RDCULP18

Knight School just went live on Barnes and Noble for 99 cents. If I sell over a 1,000 ebook copies on this site, Barnes and Noble will put a print copy in their stores for free! Here's the link: https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/knight-school-robert-g-culp/1127948002?ean=2940158958809

So if anyone has time, please check it out. If you already purchased it on Amazon and would like an extra copy for the Nook app, please go ahead and purchase it on there too. If not, when you finish reading your Amazon copy, post the same review on Knight School's Barnes and Noble page. Thanks for all of the support guys, Knight School is already at number 97 on Amazon's ranking for Teen & Young Adult - Fantasy - Coming of Age category.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

RDCULP18 said:


> Knight School is already at number 97 on Amazon's ranking for Teen & Young Adult - Fantasy - Coming of Age category.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

RDCULP18 said:


> Knight School just went live on Barnes and Noble for 99 cents. If I sell over a 1,000 ebook copies on this site, Barnes and Noble will put a print copy in their stores for free! Here's the link: https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/knight-school-robert-g-culp/1127948002?ean=2940158958809
> 
> So if anyone has time, please check it out. If you already purchased it on Amazon and would like an extra copy for the Nook app, please go ahead and purchase it on there too. If not, when you finish reading your Amazon copy, post the same review on Knight School's Barnes and Noble page. Thanks for all of the support guys, Knight School is already at number 97 on Amazon's ranking for Teen & Young Adult - Fantasy - Coming of Age category.


I looked at this on Amazon today, and it appears to be enrolled in Kindle Unlimited - is that right? If you've signed up to KDP select, it's against the TOS to list it on another retailer. You might want to take it back down off B&N if that's the case.


----------



## RDCULP18

Katherine Hayton said:


> I looked at this on Amazon today, and it appears to be enrolled in Kindle Unlimited - is that right? If you've signed up to KDP select, it's against the TOS to list it on another retailer. You might want to take it back down off B&N if that's the case.


Crap! I didn't know that. Thank you, for letting me know. I'll take it off Barnes and Noble right away.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I'm up early and heading back to work today.

I'm 62000 words into my new collection, still aiming for 75000 words.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
4 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
5 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
10 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
10 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
10 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
10 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
11 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
13 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
14 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
17 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
17 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
17 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
17 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
18 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
18 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
20 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
21 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
24 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
24 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
24 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
24 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
25 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
25 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
26 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
26 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Alex Makepeace

Hi all! Well, it's been about six weeks since The Poison People was not accepted by KS. I received some excellent feedback, however, which led me to make some minor editorial changes but, most significantly, change the cover. This from the KS editor: _You could try changing the book's packaging and overall marketing strategy to make it clearer at the point of purchase that the content is more high-concept, literary-quality Sci-Fi than it is "easy-reading" genre fiction. _

This I've done, and the book, with the new cover, has now been published: https://www.amazon.com/Poison-People-Alex-Makepeace-ebook/dp/B079P1YFYC/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518428689&sr=1-2&keywords=the+poison+people

My question is this (it's not about the cover as it's too late for that!): I'm being very careful about promoting it at the moment because I want to attract the "right" kind of readers so it gets in the right "Also Bought" category. I suppose (I hope) my cover will help forewarn potential readers that it may be a more challenging read but I'm still concerned I will disappoint some and garner negative reviews. To this end, I have replaced (maybe it hasn't come up yet) the last sentence of the blurb (so it ends on "our times") then added a quote from the editor: "High-concept, literary sci-fi." I feel a bit uncomfortable about this because: 1) I don't want to tell readers what to think. 2) I have not attributed the quote (although I cite the whole review on my web page) because I don't want to say it came from KS (which I think is not permitted), although I would like to say it came from Kirkus (who they use) but I'm not sure if I could get away with it. *On the other hand* I am even more concerned I'll get negative reviews if I don't tee-up readers to expect something a bit more possibly demanding than their usual read. It's about weighing the risks. Do you have any thoughts? I am beginning a 99c promotion from mid-week...


----------



## Kay7979

Alex Makepeace said:


> Hi all! Well, it's been about six weeks since The Poison People was not accepted by KS. I received some excellent feedback, however, which led me to make some minor editorial changes but, most significantly, change the cover. This from the KS editor: _You could try changing the book's packaging and overall marketing strategy to make it clearer at the point of purchase that the content is more high-concept, literary-quality Sci-Fi than it is "easy-reading" genre fiction. _
> 
> This I've done, and the book, with the new cover, has now been published: https://www.amazon.com/Poison-People-Alex-Makepeace-ebook/dp/B079P1YFYC/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518428689&sr=1-2&keywords=the+poison+people
> 
> My question is this (it's not about the cover as it's too late for that!): I'm being very careful about promoting it at the moment because I want to attract the "right" kind of readers so it gets in the right "Also Bought" category. I suppose (I hope) my cover will help forewarn potential readers that it may be a more challenging read but I'm still concerned I will disappoint some and garner negative reviews. To this end, I have replaced (maybe it hasn't come up yet) the last sentence of the blurb (so it ends on "our times") then added a quote from the editor: "High-concept, literary sci-fi." I feel a bit uncomfortable about this because: 1) I don't want to tell readers what to think. 2) I have not attributed the quote (although I cite the whole review on my web page) because I don't want to say it came from KS (which I think is not permitted), although I would like to say it came from Kirkus (who they use) but I'm not sure if I could get away with it. *On the other hand* I am even more concerned I'll get negative reviews if I don't tee-up readers to expect something a bit more possibly demanding than their usual read. It's about weighing the risks. Do you have any thoughts? I am beginning a 99c promotion from mid-week...


They use Kirkus to edit some of the books that are accepted for publication. There is no reason to believe Kirkus looks at any of the other submissions. In any case, Kirkus has very specific rules regarding the use of, and attribution of, quotes taken from their reviews.


----------



## Iolanthe

The Space in You is not setting views on fire so far. I haven't advertised until today, when I promoted a Twitter card ad, so it will be interesting to see if there are results from that in tomorrow's views.


----------



## RDCULP18

Knight School is at number 58 in the kindle store's Teen & Young Adult - Science Fiction & Fantasy - Fantasy - Coming of Age category and ranked 66 in its other two.  The Best Seller Rank is only 3, 722 right now, which is still pretty cool to me.  If anyone has had time to read the whole book yet or even just halfway, let me know what you think.  I am really eager to have some feedback.


----------



## sceptique

Carrie, congratulations on your book release!
I've downloaded "Soul Catchers". I owe you a review.


----------



## Patricia KC

Alex Makepeace said:


> Hi all! Well, it's been about six weeks since The Poison People was not accepted by KS. I received some excellent feedback, however, which led me to make some minor editorial changes but, most significantly, change the cover. This from the KS editor: _You could try changing the book's packaging and overall marketing strategy to make it clearer at the point of purchase that the content is more high-concept, literary-quality Sci-Fi than it is "easy-reading" genre fiction. _
> 
> This I've done, and the book, with the new cover, has now been published: https://www.amazon.com/Poison-People-Alex-Makepeace-ebook/dp/B079P1YFYC/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518428689&sr=1-2&keywords=the+poison+people
> 
> My question is this (it's not about the cover as it's too late for that!): I'm being very careful about promoting it at the moment because I want to attract the "right" kind of readers so it gets in the right "Also Bought" category. I suppose (I hope) my cover will help forewarn potential readers that it may be a more challenging read but I'm still concerned I will disappoint some and garner negative reviews. To this end, I have replaced (maybe it hasn't come up yet) the last sentence of the blurb (so it ends on "our times") then added a quote from the editor: "High-concept, literary sci-fi." I feel a bit uncomfortable about this because: 1) I don't want to tell readers what to think. 2) I have not attributed the quote (although I cite the whole review on my web page) because I don't want to say it came from KS (which I think is not permitted), although I would like to say it came from Kirkus (who they use) but I'm not sure if I could get away with it. *On the other hand* I am even more concerned I'll get negative reviews if I don't tee-up readers to expect something a bit more possibly demanding than their usual read. It's about weighing the risks. Do you have any thoughts? I am beginning a 99c promotion from mid-week...


My first KS selection was edited in-house, but my second was edited at Kirkus. When the feedback arrived, the cover letter contained the following.

"(Please note that the feedback contained in these documents is intended for use in the editorial process only and may not be represented as a review or an endorsement. No portion of the feedback or communication from the book editor may be published [online or in print] or used for any promotional purposes.)"

If the feedback came from Kirkus, it would have been stated somewhere and probably would have said something similar. Kirkus's editing and reviewing departments are separate, and they are strict about the separation. Be careful and please don't get yourself in trouble!


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> They use Kirkus to edit some of the books that are accepted for publication. There is no reason to believe Kirkus looks at any of the other submissions. In any case, Kirkus has very specific rules regarding the use of, and attribution of, quotes taken from their reviews.


Echo that. Could rephrase with your own call-to-action and drop the quotes. Without attribution, it looks like a mistake, though the causal amazon search reader may not notice that.


----------



## Cecelia

Hi Guys - I'm back.

I've been offline writing for a while. However, I have a Kindle Scout campaign Mystic Evermore - a tale about vampires and their human friends/lovers - due to commence tomorrow.

I have also read through a few of the Kindle books and posted Amazon reviews. *Please don't hate me if I have done a review* and it's not 100% positive. I think effusive positive reviews sound fake or purchased. I like to keep it real - although I'm not deliberately mean either.

I might mention something that could be improved - from my point of view only of course. However, I won't say silly things like every word is spelled wrong. I honestly have never seen a Scout offering that was that poor. All campaigner's try to self edit, and it's a huge job. Of course a few typos slip through!

It was great to see a rise in acceptance last month wasn't it? Do you think that matched the seasonal shopping boom?


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Amazingly, I was finally on H&T this weekend but fell back off this morning. It was exciting and exhausting, as I nervously checked exactly 50 minutes after each hour to see if my book was still on the list. Today I kept checking, but I know it won't get back up there without more promotion. Anyway, I started a FB ad yesterday with one interest targeted. It seems to be doing well, but I'm not on H&T, so maybe it's not.
Kalen, can you or some other FB ad expert please explain these numbers?
  409 impressions
  169 people taking action?
  0 clicks on my Learn More button
What kind of action would those people be taking? I have a hyperlink to my KS page in the text above the photo. Does that mean they're clicking the link? Hopefully it doesn't mean they're checking out my FB author page, which is still completely blank.
I'm thinking about running a second ad, but I can't tell if I'm getting any results.
All thoughts appreciated


----------



## TrishaMcNary

RDCULP18 said:


> Knight School is at number 58 in the kindle store's Teen & Young Adult - Science Fiction & Fantasy - Fantasy - Coming of Age category and ranked 66 in its other two. The Best Seller Rank is only 3, 722 right now, which is still pretty cool to me. If anyone has had time to read the whole book yet or even just halfway, let me know what you think. I am really eager to have some feedback.


I've read part of it, but it might take me a while to finish the whole thing. I'll be able to give you a 4-star review when I'm done. Let me know if you don't want that. (I've heard of some people complaining about only 4 stars.) The reason no 5 is because of the common "needs more editing" problem. Since you can't afford an editor (and many people can't), I suggest brushing up on your editing skills: free one-month online subscription to Chicago Manual of Style and free online lessons on Grammar Monster (http://www.grammar-monster.com/) are good places to start. 
On the positive side, I think your voice is a really good fit for young adult, and the story is fast-paced and interesting. There's also a lot of romance in this book that you don't mention in your blurb but probably should to attract more YA readers.
Congratulations on those numbers


----------



## RDCULP18

TrishaMcNary said:


> I've read part of it, but it might take me a while to finish the whole thing. I'll be able to give you a 4-star review when I'm done. Let me know if you don't want that. (I've heard of some people complaining about only 4 stars.) The reason no 5 is because of the common "needs more editing" problem. Since you can't afford an editor (and many people can't), I suggest brushing up on your editing skills: free one-month online subscription to Chicago Manual of Style and free online lessons on Grammar Monster (http://www.grammar-monster.com/) are good places to start.
> On the positive side, I think your voice is a really good fit for young adult, and the story is fast-paced and interesting. There's also a lot of romance in this book that you don't mention in your blurb but probably should to attract more YA readers.
> Congratulations on those numbers


Thank you  Four Stars sounds great! I would love to see your review on Knight School's Kindle Store/Amazon page! I'll try and check out those editing sites you mentioned, those will probably help me out a lot. I didn't know if the romance was a big enough part of the plot when I first started writing Knight School (the story changed a lot over the years, I went through a lot of drafts) to include it in the blurb, but now that you mention it that would attract more YA readers. I'll try and work on something including that in the morning. Tell me what you think about the ending, after you finish reading, and if you think it merits a sequel (which is something I'm working on).


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> Amazingly, I was finally on H&T this weekend but fell back off this morning. It was exciting and exhausting, as I nervously checked exactly 50 minutes after each hour to see if my book was still on the list. Today I kept checking, but I know it won't get back up there without more promotion. Anyway, I started a FB ad yesterday with one interest targeted. It seems to be doing well, but I'm not on H&T, so maybe it's not.
> Kalen, can you or some other FB ad expert please explain these numbers?
> 409 impressions
> 169 people taking action?
> 0 clicks on my Learn More button
> What kind of action would those people be taking? I have a hyperlink to my KS page in the text above the photo. Does that mean they're clicking the link? Hopefully it doesn't mean they're checking out my FB author page, which is still completely blank.
> I'm thinking about running a second ad, but I can't tell if I'm getting any results.
> All thoughts appreciated


Wouldn't say I'm an expert, just have a bit of experience. Have you had any likes of the ad itself? I know those count as actions, but they tend to be few and far between usually. Is it set up as a PPC (pay per click) or otherwise? I believe if it is a boosted post that is long and the reader hits the "extended view" part to read more of the post, then that also is an action as well. Not sure if that is part of your ad's setup or not, of course.

After the first weekend, mine were all set to PPC to the kindle scout preview page, so resulted in page views on kindle scout. That coincides with external sourcing attributed to facebook (from various devices) in the kindle scout statistics on external views. I found it nice to have the double verification that way. Those would all count as clicks with costs though.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday morning. I've got a hectic week ahead of me. Tomorrow evening I will be speaking at a Dalhousie University storytelling class. Thursday I will spend the whole day storytelling at an elementary school. And then Friday I go to interview for whom I hope will become my new doctor. I haven't had a doctor for a year or so.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
3 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
4 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
9 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
9 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
9 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
9 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
10 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
12 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
13 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
16 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
16 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
16 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
16 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
17 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
17 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
19 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
20 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
23 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
23 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
23 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
23 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
24 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
24 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
25 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
25 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JT Osbourne

REMoore said:


> Hello again all,
> 
> I've been away, busy making arrangements to publish my novel, _The Human Dilemma_, independently. After a long battle with the formatting (the "Look Inside" feature almost drove me crazy), it's now nice and clean and available for download on Amazon.
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079Q4ZZPK.
> 
> As a thank-you for all your help and support, the book will be free for the next few days. If you enjoy satirical soft (social) science fiction with an international angle, grab yourself a copy.
> 
> Also, if you spot any issues with the format, content or anything else, feel free to let me know. In general, all feedback is welcome.
> 
> Thank you,
> R.E. Moore


I have downloaded a copy and will aim to get some thoughts to you within the next couple of weeks!


----------



## T E Scott Writer

10 days left for the Lunar Deception.  Not many hours h & t but I'm keeping most of my promo money for the launch, whether scout picks it up or not.  So far writing the third book in the series is keeping me from obsessing tooooo much over the scout campaign!

Best of luck to those in waiting limbo.


----------



## Walterrhein

Hey Folks! I have a mystery/thriller that has been sitting on the hot list for 6 days, but is losing steam Find out more about it here http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/. All nominations are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I'm developing a post-KS-rejection plan. Any advice from the wise sages among us would be much-appreciated. สมัครufabet


----------



## Guest

I totally understand feeling super anxious. I haven't been able to write since I put Shame into Scout. Hope you hear soon. ufabet


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday morning. I've got a hectic week ahead of me. Tomorrow evening I will be speaking at a Dalhousie University storytelling class. Thursday I will spend the whole day storytelling at an elementary school. And then Friday I go to interview for whom I hope will become my new doctor. I haven't had a doctor for a year or so.
> 
> Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Two slots available and nominated:

Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh

Best of luck to Stralen and Walsh


----------



## Variath

Still waiting....
Zero hour in H&T and 22 days more to go!
I think I have to find an alterative method to my next book...
Best of luck to those who were in H&T...
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VUI0RFCZXBG


----------



## Cecelia

My campaign _Mystic Evermore_ just kicked off. Please add me to the list.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2Y37ZD4NICUBH

Thank you Steve, and folks!


----------



## sceptique

Coming back after a while.

I've downloaded the final ePub for "The Commander's Daughter" on Amazon.

Regarding giving a free copy to all who nominated it - here is your link, guys:

Colin Moerdyke. The Commander's Daughter. (HARVIE Book 1).

Happy Valentine!


----------



## sceptique

A follow-up on the discussion "how mediculous are Kindle Scout selection team when reading the manuscript?"

Here is another part of my feedback from them:

*Copyediting comments:*

The manuscript is very well-edited, and this made a very favorable impression on us. We came across just a few typos that we wanted to bring to your attention:

· There is a blank space before the é in "enchanté". It seems to be a kerning error rather than an actual extra space, but either way we recommend fixing it before publication.

· "Siting" should be "sitting"

· "sat down three steaming plates" should be "set down three steaming plates"

· "Haven't done it once" should be "Hasn't done it once"

· We do not read or speak Japanese, but we do know that the language is read right-to-left when it's written horizontally. Therefore, it strikes us as unexpected that the period would appear on the right side of this line: 申し訳ございませんでした。

· "jolly tune" is used twice in close proximity, and so it strikes the ear as an echo. We recommend changing one of the instances.

· "nooks and crannies" is used twice in close proximity, and so it strikes the ear as an echo. We recommend changing one of the instances.

· "oriental girl" should be "Asian girl" (the rule of thumb is that "oriental" applies to objects, but "Asian" applies to people)

· "It was her who killed him" should be "It was she who killed him"

It doesn't get any nitpickier than that, IMO! 
(And they are wrong - Japanese text is read top to bottom when written vertically, and lines are read right to left. When written horizontally it is read left to right, just as any Latin text.)

But they were right - it needs to be either dot or comma. I'm going for a dot.


----------



## ReaderPaul

I have been liberated from Kindle Scout Limbo.

Secret of The Lost Key has been.. 
Rejected. 

I did have to wait about 14 days past my KS expiry date, which in terms of torture, is like waiting for a kick in the ghoulies. Swiftly delivered, I am now licking my wounds before proceeding with KDP. It's the format that can enable me to send my work out into the world for a time, using the free promotion. For all the kind souls that nominated me, I still owe them that free copy.

I wish everyone still involved in the process, a hearty best of luck. Unbowed, I shall return to KS. Keep an eye out in Steve's list for the what happens next phase. I hope to include a link to my lovely book in it.

Many thanks. 

Paul Kilmartin


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and i have the day off.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
2 days left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
3 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
8 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
8 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
8 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
8 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
9 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
11 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
12 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
15 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
15 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
15 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
15 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
16 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
16 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
18 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
19 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
22 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
22 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
22 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
22 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
22 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
23 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
23 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
24 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
24 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
29 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
29 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JT Osbourne

Walterrhein said:


> Hey Folks! I have a mystery/thriller that has been sitting on the hot list for 6 days, but is losing steam Find out more about it here http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/. All nominations are appreciated! Thanks!


I have your book saved and will nominate it when a spot comes free; I'm really excited for it!


----------



## lossincasa

Always lurking and reading new posts here, trying to finish my Sins of Reem all the while enjoying winter 

I nominate Coyote Ate the Stars. Good luck!!

PS: Freyja's Torc is Free for a couple of days at Amazon. Grab it while it's hot, here's the link  
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075S1N8L6


----------



## kalencap

sceptique said:


> A follow-up on the discussion "how mediculous are Kindle Scout selection yeam when reading the manuscript?"
> 
> Here is another part of my feedback from them:
> 
> *Copyediting comments:*
> 
> Good to see such specific detail. Always good to catch such things before going on sale.
> 
> The manuscript is very well-edited, and this made a very favorable impression on us. We came across just a few typos that we wanted to bring to your attention:
> 
> · There is a blank space before the é in "enchanté". It seems to be a kerning error rather than an actual extra space, but either way we recommend fixing it before publication.
> 
> · "Siting" should be "sitting"
> 
> · "sat down three steaming plates" should be "set down three steaming plates"
> 
> · "Haven't done it once" should be "Hasn't done it once"
> 
> · We do not read or speak Japanese, but we do know that the language is read right-to-left when it's written horizontally. Therefore, it strikes us as unexpected that the period would appear on the right side of this line: 申し訳ございませんでした。
> 
> · "jolly tune" is used twice in close proximity, and so it strikes the ear as an echo. We recommend changing one of the instances.
> 
> · "nooks and crannies" is used twice in close proximity, and so it strikes the ear as an echo. We recommend changing one of the instances.
> 
> · "oriental girl" should be "Asian girl" (the rule of thumb is that "oriental" applies to objects, but "Asian" applies to people)
> 
> · "It was her who killed him" should be "It was she who killed him"
> 
> It doesn't get any nitpickier than that, IMO!
> (And they are wrong - Japanese text is read top to bottom when written vertically, and lines are read right to left. When written horizontally it is read left to right, just as any Latin text.)
> 
> But they were right - it needs to be either dot or comma. I'm going for a dot.


Good to see such detail. Always better to catch such matters before available to the public for sale,


----------



## kalencap

ReaderPaul said:


> I have been liberated from Kindle Scout Limbo.
> 
> Secret of The Lost Key has been..
> Rejected.
> 
> I did have to wait about 14 days past my KS expiry date, which in terms of torture, is like waiting for a kick in the ghoulies. Swiftly delivered, I am now licking my wounds before proceeding with KDP. It's the format that can enable me to send my work out into the world for a time, using the free promotion. For all the kind souls that nominated me, I still owe them that free copy.
> 
> I wish everyone still involved in the process, a hearty best of luck. Unbowed, I shall return to KS. Keep an eye out in Steve's list for the what happens next phase. I hope to include a link to my lovely book in it.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Paul Kilmartin


Sorry to hear it wasn't selected. Fortunately, there's lots of experience here from both outcomes.


----------



## Used To Be BH

kalencap said:


> Good to see such detail. Always better to catch such matters before available to the public for sale,


It's a shame this feedback is only going to be available through the end of February. I had hoped to start my next campaign before that, but the first draft isn't quite finished yet, so there's no way. 

It is clear that the editors look at the manuscripts very closely. Whatever else one thinks about the process, selection is not haphazard.


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Got my form rejection yesterday evening. It stings. Thanks to everyone for the support and empathy over the last month. This is a great community.


----------



## SueSeabury

Halfway through and I'm saggin' like granny's stockings. 
Can anyone tell me how long we have after the campaign ends to publish for Zon to email the people who nominated us about the release? Thanks.


----------



## C.Cross

ReaderPaul said:


> I have been liberated from Kindle Scout Limbo.


Paul, sorry to hear this and get the email today. I thought your novel was a shoo-in!


----------



## georgiana89

So, My Love in Vengeance was rejected. But I got the most amazingly detailed and useful feedback. I'm going to be brave and share it, even though it was a quite painful read for me

A lot of this won't make that much sense if you haven't read the book, as it's quite plot focused, but there are some general points that might be useful for others (notably info dumping and not labelling it YA if it doesn't 100% fit that category) and more importantly, it really underlines how great this process can be. I agree with about 90% of what is said here. 

I had been planning to publish pretty much straightaway if I was rejected. I'm now debating whether I have the energy to take all of this on board. It would take me a while, and I don't want to lose promo momentum following my campaign, but I obviously want to make my novel as good as it can be.

Feedback coming in the next post, so those who aren't interested can skip it, as it's quite long.


----------



## georgiana89

My Love is Vengeance feedback, as trailed above:

General comments:

Overall, we feel that the book's plot is very well-structured and that you have solid writing chops, but for the novel to reach its potential as a Fantasy novel with complex political intrigue, we feel that the main characters need to have their motivations and emotional responses developed with more complexity and nuance. In particular, it seemed to us that the novel disregards the emotional complexity of the plot's inciting event: that Tara bears more responsibility for Gene's death than Rollo does. And yet, only once in the novel do Tara or Rollo ever reflect on this, and Gene's ghost doesn't reflect on it at all. We think that the novel would feel more emotionally immersive if Tara felt more tortured by her mind-melding mistake during the duel, and as a result, grappled more regularly and more passionately with the morality of condemning Rollo to death for a murder that she more-or-less gave him no choice but to commit. We make more specific observations and suggestions about this below, as well as on some other elements of the story.

Developmental comments:

· Due to her inadvertent mind-melding, it seems that Tara is more responsible for Gene's death than Rollo is, because if Tara hadn't made Gene raise his sword the last time, then Rollo would have let him live, per the tradition on the duel being non-lethal. And yet, after the death, Tara almost never expresses any real sense of personal guilt for Gene's death. Furthermore, Tara, Rollo, and even's Gene's ghost all know that Tara intervened in the duel, and yet they all seem to accept Rollo as being solely responsible for the death, and we don't find this believable. We think it would enrich the character development and overall plot tension if you explored Tara and Rollo's feelings post-duel in a more conflicted way. We suggest doing the following:

o It's completely understandable that Tara would blame Rollo for his part in Gene's death, but Tara's total lack of self-remonstration in the immediate aftermath of the duel strikes us as hard to believe. Granted, she tells the reader in chapter 18 that guilt had been "haunting" her for months, but her sense of guilt is never shown on the page, and it needs to be. The classic advice "show, don't tell" comes to mind here. We think Tara should grapple constantly with feelings of guilt and self-loathing, including sometimes feeling that she deserves punishment more that Rollo does, and sometimes feeling that she owes Rollo an apology. Otherwise, her insistence throughout most of the book about needing to stay the course in killing Rollo strikes us as arbitrary.

o For his part, after the duel, Rollo seems completely unfazed by having killed his good friend, as evidenced by his sunny flirtatiousness toward Tara. Before Rollo figures out in chapter 18 why Gene had been behaving so strangely during the duel, Rollo's basic human nature should make him feel regret and grief, particularly toward Tara whom he loves and has aggrieved. Tara does mention in chapter 24 after Rollo finally voices his regret for the first time in the novel that "It wasn't the first time he'd spoke[n] of his guilt and sorry over killing Gene," but unless we missed something, from the reader's perspective, it is the first time he's ever mentioned this, and so we strongly recommend that you make Rollo's sense of regret a more regular part of the first half of the book.

· There is a lot of "info-dumping" in the first 20% or so of the book. The problem with info-dumping is that it sounds forced and inorganic, and writing like this detracts from the sense of immersion that is so critical in the Fantasy genre. Bestselling Fantasy novels almost never info-dump, and so in the interest of meeting the expectations of genre fans, we recommend changing your approach to how you reveal basic world-building information to the reader. Following are some examples of this, as well as suggestions for making them sound more organic to the plot:

o While you do a great job demonstrating how Gene is not as good a student as Tara, we found it too implausible in chapter three that he seems to only barely remember the basic facts about how the government in the country he grew up in works. To us it sounds more like the kind of simplistic conversation about government one might have with a child, and not really the kind of more complicated conversation people who have gone to school specifically to study government would have with one another. It seems like the real motive behind this dialogue that you want to reveal this basic background information to the reader, but forcing Gene and Tara to have this conversation in this way sacrifices their believability as real people, and this makes them and their world seem less real.

We're not so convinced that the reader even needs so much detailed information about how the government works to be able to follow the plot, but if it's important to you that the reader know this stuff, then we suggest changing the scene so that the conversation takes place between perhaps a parent and a child who are visiting the Banqueting Hall, perhaps with Tara eavesdropping on the conversation as she waits for Gene to arrive. Or you, could simply have Tara provide this information in her first-person narrative prose.

o The story about Eleanor and Sam is common knowledge in this world (so much so that all the musicians seem to be able to play the ballad upon request), and so it felt forced to us when Tara tells Marissa the tale as if Marissa might not have heard of it before - which Marissa has, of course. Similar to the previous example, you're sacrificing the verisimilitude of the dialogue for the sake of educating the reader, and this isn't a good trade-off. We would argue that it's much more important to the book's sense of immersion that you preserve the organic feel of Tara and Marissa's dialogue (and all dialogue), and so we recommend moving the plot summary that Tara provides here out of the dialogue and into the narrative prose. Or, since the tale has already been summarized earlier and will be mentioned again several more times later on, it might be best to simply not provide the tale's summary here at all.

· Opening the book with a poetry competition did not capture our attention. We're not so convinced that the Contest even needs the Rhetoric or Poetry competitions, particularly since they are not presented in much detail.

Marketing comments:

· We had a hard time suspending our disbelief that 17-year-olds are advising grown adults about how to govern their lands and people. So, while one of the great things about YA Fantasy is that it allows readers to imagine young people doing exciting and dangerous stuff that they would almost never be allowed to do in the real world, we are having too difficult a time believing a world where an entire class of young people advises adults who often have decades more experience. Part of the reason for this is that we don't feel that the case has been strongly enough for why so many of the adults could be so clueless and ignorant simply because they're from the Peer class - after all, they attend the same schools as the Advisors, do they not? YA High Fantasy is an incredibly difficult genre to market anyway, so we suggest killing two birds with one stone here: we recommend making Tara and her peers in their early twenties and marketing the book as New Adult Fantasy. We think this would be especially appropriate since Tara and her peers aren't really coming of age in this story: they already have adult jobs and live independent lifestyles.

· We recommend rewriting your book description so that it focuses on the book's plot, rather than on how it compares to other books. It's good that you have a clear sense of your book's comps because you'll be able to use this to your advantage in your book marketing, but we think the book description's objective should be to sell the reader on what makes your book's plot interesting.


----------



## SueSeabury

georgiana89 said:


> My Love is Vengeance feedback, as trailed above:
> 
> General comments:
> 
> Overall, we feel that the book's plot is very well-structured and that you have solid writing chops, but for the novel to reach its potential as a Fantasy novel with complex political intrigue, we feel that the main characters need to have their motivations and emotional responses developed with more complexity and nuance. In particular, it seemed to us that the novel disregards the emotional complexity of the plot's inciting event: that Tara bears more responsibility for Gene's death than Rollo does. And yet, only once in the novel do Tara or Rollo ever reflect on this, and Gene's ghost doesn't reflect on it at all. We think that the novel would feel more emotionally immersive if Tara felt more tortured by her mind-melding mistake during the duel, and as a result, grappled more regularly and more passionately with the morality of condemning Rollo to death for a murder that she more-or-less gave him no choice but to commit. We make more specific observations and suggestions about this below, as well as on some other elements of the story.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> 
> · Due to her inadvertent mind-melding, it seems that Tara is more responsible for Gene's death than Rollo is, because if Tara hadn't made Gene raise his sword the last time, then Rollo would have let him live, per the tradition on the duel being non-lethal. And yet, after the death, Tara almost never expresses any real sense of personal guilt for Gene's death. Furthermore, Tara, Rollo, and even's Gene's ghost all know that Tara intervened in the duel, and yet they all seem to accept Rollo as being solely responsible for the death, and we don't find this believable. We think it would enrich the character development and overall plot tension if you explored Tara and Rollo's feelings post-duel in a more conflicted way. We suggest doing the following:
> 
> o It's completely understandable that Tara would blame Rollo for his part in Gene's death, but Tara's total lack of self-remonstration in the immediate aftermath of the duel strikes us as hard to believe. Granted, she tells the reader in chapter 18 that guilt had been "haunting" her for months, but her sense of guilt is never shown on the page, and it needs to be. The classic advice "show, don't tell" comes to mind here. We think Tara should grapple constantly with feelings of guilt and self-loathing, including sometimes feeling that she deserves punishment more that Rollo does, and sometimes feeling that she owes Rollo an apology. Otherwise, her insistence throughout most of the book about needing to stay the course in killing Rollo strikes us as arbitrary.
> 
> o For his part, after the duel, Rollo seems completely unfazed by having killed his good friend, as evidenced by his sunny flirtatiousness toward Tara. Before Rollo figures out in chapter 18 why Gene had been behaving so strangely during the duel, Rollo's basic human nature should make him feel regret and grief, particularly toward Tara whom he loves and has aggrieved. Tara does mention in chapter 24 after Rollo finally voices his regret for the first time in the novel that "It wasn't the first time he'd spoke[n] of his guilt and sorry over killing Gene," but unless we missed something, from the reader's perspective, it is the first time he's ever mentioned this, and so we strongly recommend that you make Rollo's sense of regret a more regular part of the first half of the book.
> 
> · There is a lot of "info-dumping" in the first 20% or so of the book. The problem with info-dumping is that it sounds forced and inorganic, and writing like this detracts from the sense of immersion that is so critical in the Fantasy genre. Bestselling Fantasy novels almost never info-dump, and so in the interest of meeting the expectations of genre fans, we recommend changing your approach to how you reveal basic world-building information to the reader. Following are some examples of this, as well as suggestions for making them sound more organic to the plot:
> 
> o While you do a great job demonstrating how Gene is not as good a student as Tara, we found it too implausible in chapter three that he seems to only barely remember the basic facts about how the government in the country he grew up in works. To us it sounds more like the kind of simplistic conversation about government one might have with a child, and not really the kind of more complicated conversation people who have gone to school specifically to study government would have with one another. It seems like the real motive behind this dialogue that you want to reveal this basic background information to the reader, but forcing Gene and Tara to have this conversation in this way sacrifices their believability as real people, and this makes them and their world seem less real.
> 
> We're not so convinced that the reader even needs so much detailed information about how the government works to be able to follow the plot, but if it's important to you that the reader know this stuff, then we suggest changing the scene so that the conversation takes place between perhaps a parent and a child who are visiting the Banqueting Hall, perhaps with Tara eavesdropping on the conversation as she waits for Gene to arrive. Or you, could simply have Tara provide this information in her first-person narrative prose.
> 
> o The story about Eleanor and Sam is common knowledge in this world (so much so that all the musicians seem to be able to play the ballad upon request), and so it felt forced to us when Tara tells Marissa the tale as if Marissa might not have heard of it before - which Marissa has, of course. Similar to the previous example, you're sacrificing the verisimilitude of the dialogue for the sake of educating the reader, and this isn't a good trade-off. We would argue that it's much more important to the book's sense of immersion that you preserve the organic feel of Tara and Marissa's dialogue (and all dialogue), and so we recommend moving the plot summary that Tara provides here out of the dialogue and into the narrative prose. Or, since the tale has already been summarized earlier and will be mentioned again several more times later on, it might be best to simply not provide the tale's summary here at all.
> 
> · Opening the book with a poetry competition did not capture our attention. We're not so convinced that the Contest even needs the Rhetoric or Poetry competitions, particularly since they are not presented in much detail.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> 
> · We had a hard time suspending our disbelief that 17-year-olds are advising grown adults about how to govern their lands and people. So, while one of the great things about YA Fantasy is that it allows readers to imagine young people doing exciting and dangerous stuff that they would almost never be allowed to do in the real world, we are having too difficult a time believing a world where an entire class of young people advises adults who often have decades more experience. Part of the reason for this is that we don't feel that the case has been strongly enough for why so many of the adults could be so clueless and ignorant simply because they're from the Peer class - after all, they attend the same schools as the Advisors, do they not? YA High Fantasy is an incredibly difficult genre to market anyway, so we suggest killing two birds with one stone here: we recommend making Tara and her peers in their early twenties and marketing the book as New Adult Fantasy. We think this would be especially appropriate since Tara and her peers aren't really coming of age in this story: they already have adult jobs and live independent lifestyles.
> 
> · We recommend rewriting your book description so that it focuses on the book's plot, rather than on how it compares to other books. It's good that you have a clear sense of your book's comps because you'll be able to use this to your advantage in your book marketing, but we think the book description's objective should be to sell the reader on what makes your book's plot interesting.


Wow, now that is some detailed feedback. I understand it must be hard to hear your baby isn't as pretty as you thought, but it's good to remember that there must have been *something* they liked for them to spend that amount of time on commenting. That said, if you don't agree, it is just one person's opinion. Do with it what you will.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

georgiana89 said:


> I had been planning to publish pretty much straightaway if I was rejected. I'm now debating whether I have the energy to take all of this on board. It would take me a while, and I don't want to lose promo momentum following my campaign, but I obviously want to make my novel as good as it can be.


One thing you can do to take advantage of the promo is to put it up for pre-order. I think someone said it can be up to three months in advance. That way, you can still work on the book and then submit the final copy up to 4 days before the release.

Great feedback, by the way. I wish they had provided me some.


----------



## C.Cross

georgiana89 said:


> So, My Love in Vengeance was rejected. But I got the most amazingly detailed and useful feedback. I'm going to be brave and share it, even though it was a quite painful read for me


Thanks for sharing Georgiana, that was interesting to read. I hope it helps you shape your book into something really amazing!


----------



## Used To Be BH

georgiana89 said:


> So, My Love in Vengeance was rejected. But I got the most amazingly detailed and useful feedback. I'm going to be brave and share it, even though it was a quite painful read for me
> 
> A lot of this won't make that much sense if you haven't read the book, as it's quite plot focused, but there are some general points that might be useful for others (notably info dumping and not labelling it YA if it doesn't 100% fit that category) and more importantly, it really underlines how great this process can be. I agree with about 90% of what is said here.
> 
> I had been planning to publish pretty much straightaway if I was rejected. I'm now debating whether I have the energy to take all of this on board. It would take me a while, and I don't want to lose promo momentum following my campaign, but I obviously want to make my novel as good as it can be.
> 
> Feedback coming in the next post, so those who aren't interested can skip it, as it's quite long.


I'd agree it's important to release fairly soon to capitalize on the KS momentum, but, to the extent you agree with the criticisms, it might be worth throwing yourself into really intense revision for a week and see if you can implement at least the most important suggestions. I don't know anything about your normal revising process, but many of the suggestions seem as if they could be implemented fairly quickly. Making the characters NA rather than YA, since they apparently already act NA anyway, doesn't sound too hard. A lot of the comments focus on the difficulties of the emotional responses to the duel. Could those be adjusted fairly easily as well? The info dump comment sounds to me like the hardest to fix, so I guess it depends on how extensive the problem is.

It's clear the editors generally like your writing, so although the sheer detail of the critique makes it seem daunting to implement it in a reasonable period of time, it might not be as hard as you think.


----------



## kalencap

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Got my form rejection yesterday evening. It stings. Thanks to everyone for the support and empathy over the last month. This is a great community.


Sorry to hear that Missy. Let us know when it gets published. (I'm still in waiting room, perhaps due to different genre?)


----------



## kalencap

georgiana89 said:


> So, My Love in Vengeance was rejected. But I got the most amazingly detailed and useful feedback. I'm going to be brave and share it, even though it was a quite painful read for me
> 
> A lot of this won't make that much sense if you haven't read the book, as it's quite plot focused, but there are some general points that might be useful for others (notably info dumping and not labelling it YA if it doesn't 100% fit that category) and more importantly, it really underlines how great this process can be. I agree with about 90% of what is said here.
> 
> I had been planning to publish pretty much straightaway if I was rejected. I'm now debating whether I have the energy to take all of this on board. It would take me a while, and I don't want to lose promo momentum following my campaign, but I obviously want to make my novel as good as it can be.
> 
> Feedback coming in the next post, so those who aren't interested can skip it, as it's quite long.


Thank you for providing your feedback. Hope it helps in your decisions regarding what to do next. Interesting how much of it focused on character dynamics around the issue of guilt.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

SueSeabury said:


> Halfway through and I'm saggin' like granny's stockings.
> Can anyone tell me how long we have after the campaign ends to publish for Zon to email the people who nominated us about the release? Thanks.


Hi Sue: I just saw your tweet on #KindleScout with the amazing picture of what looks like a blue space station. I'm wondering why you don't use that as a background for your book cover (if it's in the public domain) or something similar? I think your book might not be getting the attention it deserves because your cover is too plain to represent your contents. (Hope you're not offended by that. ) It might not be too late to change your cover. KS let me revise my blurb about a week ago. 
Anyway, I read your excerpt and nominated it. I was very impressed by the excerpt and editing. I recommend a cover change and then some marketing - might get you into H&T. Good luck


----------



## ronesa_aveela

SueSeabury said:


> Can anyone tell me how long we have after the campaign ends to publish for Zon to email the people who nominated us about the release? Thanks.


Amazon will notify you within 15 days after the campaign is complete. If they don't select the book, you can publish it immediately. The email goes out quickly most of the time. I submitted mine on a Friday, and it was sent out to people on Tuesday. I think if you publish earlier in the week, it goes out within a day or two.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I am heading off to a full-day of storytelling at an elementary school

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Coyote Ate the Stars by E.A. Van Stralen
1 day left  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
2 days left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
7 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
7 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
7 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
7 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
8 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
10 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
11 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
14 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
14 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
14 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
14 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
15 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
15 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
17 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
18 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
21 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
21 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
21 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
21 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
21 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
22 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
22 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
23 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
23 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
28 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
28 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## SueSeabury

ronesa_aveela said:


> Amazon will notify you within 15 days after the campaign is complete. If they don't select the book, you can publish it immediately. The email goes out quickly most of the time. I submitted mine on a Friday, and it was sent out to people on Tuesday. I think if you publish earlier in the week, it goes out within a day or two.


Thank you for the info. I am actually wondering about time in the *other* direction: how long do I have? I've heard 2 months.


----------



## Kay7979

Where did everyone go? It sure has been quiet around here lately. Usually people are reporting their stats and obsessing about their campaigns! One week to go, and I’ll be glad when it’s over. So far only 3.1K page views, which seems a lot lower than many people have reported. Internal/external views hanging in at 60/40. I expect to fall off hot & trending but have coasted along longer than expected with 325 hours of 528. Good luck to those still in the waiting room. Waits of 10-14 days seem to be typical lately.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

SueSeabury said:


> Thank you for the info. I am actually wondering about time in the *other* direction: how long do I have? I've heard 2 months.


This is from the publishing agreement: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/agreement

7. Publication. You will have an opportunity to make reasonable revisions to your Work and submit your final manuscript for publication during the 30-day period following the Selection Date. If you do not provide us with a final manuscript during that 30-day period, we may move forward with publication of your Work using the manuscript you originally submitted. Other than changes or revisions we deem necessary for publication, we will not make any material change to the text of your Work without your approval.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Kay7979 said:


> Where did everyone go? It sure has been quiet around here lately. Usually people are reporting their stats and obsessing about their campaigns! One week to go, and I'll be glad when it's over. So far only 3.1K page views, which seems a lot lower than many people have reported. Internal/external views hanging in at 60/40. I expect to fall off hot & trending but have coasted along longer than expected with 325 hours of 528. Good luck to those still in the waiting room. Waits of 10-14 days seem to be typical lately.


I'm here every night after work when others are sleeping on the east coast I guess. I try not post my unsolicited advice and opinions every night though. 
Congrats on those H&T hours, Kay. I've only got 59 so far, and I fought tooth and nail for each one of them. I had no idea what I was getting into when I did this, but I've learned more than I ever imagined I could about book marketing, so I guess having the challenge was worth it. Really exhausted with 7 more days to go. I'm still trying but running out of resources other than my own marketing efforts.
I'll share how I got over half of those hours on H&T. It had been 2 weeks with only 1 hour. I'd used three of the marketing services people talk about here and got only that one hour. I told myself, "I'm going up there come h3ll or high water!" Then I scheduled two of the heavies (Lincoln Cole and Ripley's) on the same day. And I got up there for almost two days! It was insanely difficult IMO.
Good luck everyone - if your book is good, it will sell whether or not you get on H&T.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Wouldn't say I'm an expert, just have a bit of experience. Have you had any likes of the ad itself? I know those count as actions, but they tend to be few and far between usually. Is it set up as a PPC (pay per click) or otherwise? I believe if it is a boosted post that is long and the reader hits the "extended view" part to read more of the post, then that also is an action as well. Not sure if that is part of your ad's setup or not, of course.
> 
> After the first weekend, mine were all set to PPC to the kindle scout preview page, so resulted in page views on kindle scout. That coincides with external sourcing attributed to facebook (from various devices) in the kindle scout statistics on external views. I found it nice to have the double verification that way. Those would all count as clicks with costs though.


Hi Kalen: Unfortunately, somehow it's set up for pay per view. I'm afraid go into FB to look at the damage, but I had a $5 daily limit, so it can't be too bad. Each day I've been getting some page views from FB, so it may be working, but I have a condition called "Fear of Facebook" that keeps me from checking on it. 
Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## kenkin

Hi, I've been reading the thread and checking out other people's experiences. Definitely some interesting reading.
My book A Trail of Embers went live on Valentine's Day. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VSUUSZX91WRR
I think I'm glad I'm at work during the day 
Is this where I ask you to check out my book?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday.

Yesterday was a rough day. Rode two long bus rides to a school, told two straight hours of storytelling, walked four blocks to the nearest grocery to pick up lunch followed by two more straight hours of storytelling. Then two more bus rides home. I was baked by the time I got home. I had fun, but man my feet were some sore.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
1 day left  Electric Gardens by M. Black
6 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
6 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
6 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
6 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
6 days left  Closure by Tasche Laine
7 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
9 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
10 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
13 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
13 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
13 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
13 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
14 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
14 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
16 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
17 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
20 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
20 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
20 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
20 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
20 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
21 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
21 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
22 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
22 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
27 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
27 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
Electric Gardens by M. Black
Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Trip to Turbulence by James F. Walsh
> Electric Gardens by M. Black
> Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark! I can't believe I'm nearing the end of my campaign. It hasn't been been nearly as stressful as last time.

I think some of the folks in the waiting room should get word today. Tuesday and Fridays seem to be common days for getting responses, and I think a couple of our people are at the 14 day mark.


----------



## JT Osbourne

TrishaMcNary said:


> Good luck everyone - if your book is good, it will sell whether or not you get on H&T.


This.

I'm planning on writing up some thoughts at the end of my 30 days, as well as providing the feedback I receive along with the yes/no, in hopes that it helps other people who might be starting out. My biggest takeaways at this stage would be to have a professionally-designed cover, a polished excerpt and to spend your 30 days working on a fast-follow release rather than sweating about your stats.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

georgiana89 said:


> So, My Love in Vengeance was rejected. But I got the most amazingly detailed and useful feedback. I'm going to be brave and share it, even though it was a quite painful read for me
> 
> A lot of this won't make that much sense if you haven't read the book, as it's quite plot focused, but there are some general points that might be useful for others (notably info dumping and not labelling it YA if it doesn't 100% fit that category) and more importantly, it really underlines how great this process can be. I agree with about 90% of what is said here.
> 
> I had been planning to publish pretty much straightaway if I was rejected. I'm now debating whether I have the energy to take all of this on board. It would take me a while, and I don't want to lose promo momentum following my campaign, but I obviously want to make my novel as good as it can be.
> 
> Feedback coming in the next post, so those who aren't interested can skip it, as it's quite long.


Georgina. thanks for sharing the feedback. It was a shame your book was not picked up, I thought it looked interesting. i am sure the feedback is overwhelming initially, but I agree with others, that it is probably not as difficult to make the changes as you first think. Whenever you receive good, helpful crititcal feedback it can be tough to take it in. I have always found it best just to put it aside for a few days and then come back to it after a little break. If you don't make those changes, and you hear similar feedback later from paying readers, you'll kick yourself for not doing it.

Anyway, good luck with your launch!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kay7979 said:


> Where did everyone go? It sure has been quiet around here lately. Usually people are reporting their stats and obsessing about their campaigns! One week to go, and I'll be glad when it's over. So far only 3.1K page views, which seems a lot lower than many people have reported. Internal/external views hanging in at 60/40. I expect to fall off hot & trending but have coasted along longer than expected with 325 hours of 528. Good luck to those still in the waiting room. Waits of 10-14 days seem to be typical lately.


Yes it does seem quiet now that I am in the middle of my campaign instead of lurking and watching everyone else before. I guess I am one of the people that should be posting!
Well i have thirteen days left, I've had 2.1k views and 192 hours out of 384 in H&T. My mix is 33% external. I fell off H&T last week while I was traveling for work and not doing much otherwise to promote but clawed my way back on this week. I think that was largely from email requests to people downloading a short story of mine that was in an instafreebie promotion this week and also to a bunch of new emails I got from a SFF promo last month. But now I have fallen off H&T again, and not sure I have too many other arrows in the quiver, other than hitting up the newsletter again next week.


----------



## WandWSawday

Kay7979 said:


> Where did everyone go? It sure has been quiet around here lately. Usually people are reporting their stats and obsessing about their campaigns! One week to go, and I'll be glad when it's over. So far only 3.1K page views, which seems a lot lower than many people have reported. Internal/external views hanging in at 60/40. I expect to fall off hot & trending but have coasted along longer than expected with 325 hours of 528. Good luck to those still in the waiting room. Waits of 10-14 days seem to be typical lately.


I've been in a corner, quivering . Congrats on your stats! Very impressive


----------



## georgiana89

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Georgina. thanks for sharing the feedback. It was a shame your book was not picked up, I thought it looked interesting. i am sure the feedback is overwhelming initially, but I agree with others, that it is probably not as difficult to make the changes as you first think. Whenever you receive good, helpful crititcal feedback it can be tough to take it in. I have always found it best just to put it aside for a few days and then come back to it after a little break. If you don't make those changes, and you hear similar feedback later from paying readers, you'll kick yourself for not doing it.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your launch!


Thank you. I think you're right. I'll try to digest it properly over the weekend. Hope the campaign is going well.


----------



## Simply_Me

sceptique said:


> A follow-up on the discussion "how mediculous are Kindle Scout selection team when reading the manuscript?"
> 
> Here is another part of my feedback from them:
> 
> *Copyediting comments:*
> 
> The manuscript is very well-edited, and this made a very favorable impression on us. We came across just a few typos that we wanted to bring to your attention:
> 
> · There is a blank space before the é in "enchanté". It seems to be a kerning error rather than an actual extra space, but either way we recommend fixing it before publication.
> 
> · "Siting" should be "sitting"
> 
> · "sat down three steaming plates" should be "set down three steaming plates"
> 
> · "Haven't done it once" should be "Hasn't done it once"
> 
> · We do not read or speak Japanese, but we do know that the language is read right-to-left when it's written horizontally. Therefore, it strikes us as unexpected that the period would appear on the right side of this line: 申し訳ございませんでした。
> 
> · "jolly tune" is used twice in close proximity, and so it strikes the ear as an echo. We recommend changing one of the instances.
> 
> · "nooks and crannies" is used twice in close proximity, and so it strikes the ear as an echo. We recommend changing one of the instances.
> 
> · "oriental girl" should be "Asian girl" (the rule of thumb is that "oriental" applies to objects, but "Asian" applies to people)
> 
> · "It was her who killed him" should be "It was she who killed him"
> 
> It doesn't get any nitpickier than that, IMO!
> (And they are wrong - Japanese text is read top to bottom when written vertically, and lines are read right to left. When written horizontally it is read left to right, just as any Latin text.)
> 
> But they were right - it needs to be either dot or comma. I'm going for a dot.


Thanks for sharing this.

I suggest that you start a list of those words that are more often corrected, because there is a chance you will use them in the same manner in the future. It's simply our subconscious mind that automatically writes certain words instead of others. The homonym are the ones we will mistaken more often, because they sound alike but have different meanings. I have a personal list, and before publishing a book I always do a search in the MS, and I've found some of those words even after two different editors had worked with it.

My two worse ones are chicken instead of kitchen, and tower instead of towel. I will never forget how I almost ruin an important scene, because of those two last ones. Five, yes, five editors (it was my first book and lots of people worked with it), had cleared the manuscript, and it was ready for publication. I sent it to a friend in the UK, and she read it as a courtesy to me. She doesn't really read the genre I write. But I'm glad that she did it that time, because she sent me a message about that rude, out of place erotic reference. And I was, what are you talking about? Well, tower instead of towel, would have done that to the scene.

And it's better to hear these things from friends, or editors, than having someone leaving a one star review about it. And if it can be caught before publishing, even better.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Where did everyone go? It sure has been quiet around here lately. Usually people are reporting their stats and obsessing about their campaigns! One week to go, and I'll be glad when it's over. So far only 3.1K page views, which seems a lot lower than many people have reported. Internal/external views hanging in at 60/40. I expect to fall off hot & trending but have coasted along longer than expected with 325 hours of 528. Good luck to those still in the waiting room. Waits of 10-14 days seem to be typical lately.


If I had a campaign going, I'd be obsessing over it. Now all I can obsess over is how long the current book is taking me to finish. Sigh!


----------



## Simply_Me

Warm hugs to those of you whose books were not selected. 

I had been getting the emails all week, but only today, I had the time to come over and post.

Remember that there will be more books and possible campaigns in the future. Just keep writing. This is simply another experience in a series of many that will eventually form part of your past, a past that one day you will look back and find useful. And even understand better. 

One fact that all of you have in common is a great imagination, most of the stories are original and have unique elements. These are qualities of talented authors, the type that can't be learned. All the other stuff, it's technique that nobody was born knowing.


----------



## TascheLaine

Hello every one! I am new to kboards and just figuring it out. Any assistance, advice, support would be very much appreciated. 

My book, CLOSURE, has just (soon to be, in less than 4 hours) FIVE DAYS left in the contest! And, yes, I am on pins & needles.
Please check it out and if you like what you see, please nominate it. Thank you so much!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3UR67UV25NY1S

~Tasche
Tasche Laine
http://taschelaine.com


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> Where did everyone go? It sure has been quiet around here lately. Usually people are reporting their stats and obsessing about their campaigns! One week to go, and I'll be glad when it's over. So far only 3.1K page views, which seems a lot lower than many people have reported. Internal/external views hanging in at 60/40. I expect to fall off hot & trending but have coasted along longer than expected with 325 hours of 528. Good luck to those still in the waiting room. Waits of 10-14 days seem to be typical lately.


Yes, as expected by now, "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" was not selected. Feel good about the overall experience and have been reading and learning regarding book promotions while in the waiting room. Likely will have the title available sometime in March and will let folks know when the preorder listing is up. Will see what feedback I receive (I believe you can list for preorder and still make edit changes if necessary). Thanks everyone who nominated it.

This way I can also plan a kindle countdown deal of $0.99 for May 6 - 12, I believe. I'm excited to get a second novel out there considering it is closing in on six years from my first one's launch.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

kalencap said:


> Yes, as expected by now, "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" was not selected. Feel good about the overall experience and have been reading and learning regarding book promotions while in the waiting room. Likely will have the title available sometime in March and will let folks know when the preorder listing is up. Will see what feedback I receive (I believe you can list for preorder and still make edit changes if necessary). Thanks everyone who nominated it.
> 
> This way I can also plan a kindle countdown deal of $0.99 for May 6 - 12, I believe. I'm excited to get a second novel out there considering it is closing in on six years from my first one's launch.


Sorry it wasn't selected. They do seem to make quite a few people wait until almost the end before they let us know.

When you put a book on pre-order, you can make changes up until 4 days before the book launches. That's what I did.


----------



## Simply_Me

georgiana89 said:


> My Love is Vengeance feedback, as trailed above:
> 
> General comments:
> 
> Overall, we feel that the book's plot is very well-structured and that you have solid writing chops, but for the novel to reach its potential as a Fantasy novel with complex political intrigue, we feel that the main characters need to have their motivations and emotional responses developed with more complexity and nuance. In particular, it seemed to us that the novel disregards the emotional complexity of the plot's inciting event: that Tara bears more responsibility for Gene's death than Rollo does. And yet, only once in the novel do Tara or Rollo ever reflect on this, and Gene's ghost doesn't reflect on it at all. We think that the novel would feel more emotionally immersive if Tara felt more tortured by her mind-melding mistake during the duel, and as a result, grappled more regularly and more passionately with the morality of condemning Rollo to death for a murder that she more-or-less gave him no choice but to commit. We make more specific observations and suggestions about this below, as well as on some other elements of the story.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> 
> · Due to her inadvertent mind-melding, it seems that Tara is more responsible for Gene's death than Rollo is, because if Tara hadn't made Gene raise his sword the last time, then Rollo would have let him live, per the tradition on the duel being non-lethal. And yet, after the death, Tara almost never expresses any real sense of personal guilt for Gene's death. Furthermore, Tara, Rollo, and even's Gene's ghost all know that Tara intervened in the duel, and yet they all seem to accept Rollo as being solely responsible for the death, and we don't find this believable. We think it would enrich the character development and overall plot tension if you explored Tara and Rollo's feelings post-duel in a more conflicted way. We suggest doing the following:
> 
> o It's completely understandable that Tara would blame Rollo for his part in Gene's death, but Tara's total lack of self-remonstration in the immediate aftermath of the duel strikes us as hard to believe. Granted, she tells the reader in chapter 18 that guilt had been "haunting" her for months, but her sense of guilt is never shown on the page, and it needs to be. The classic advice "show, don't tell" comes to mind here. We think Tara should grapple constantly with feelings of guilt and self-loathing, including sometimes feeling that she deserves punishment more that Rollo does, and sometimes feeling that she owes Rollo an apology. Otherwise, her insistence throughout most of the book about needing to stay the course in killing Rollo strikes us as arbitrary.
> 
> o For his part, after the duel, Rollo seems completely unfazed by having killed his good friend, as evidenced by his sunny flirtatiousness toward Tara. Before Rollo figures out in chapter 18 why Gene had been behaving so strangely during the duel, Rollo's basic human nature should make him feel regret and grief, particularly toward Tara whom he loves and has aggrieved. Tara does mention in chapter 24 after Rollo finally voices his regret for the first time in the novel that "It wasn't the first time he'd spoke[n] of his guilt and sorry over killing Gene," but unless we missed something, from the reader's perspective, it is the first time he's ever mentioned this, and so we strongly recommend that you make Rollo's sense of regret a more regular part of the first half of the book.
> 
> · There is a lot of "info-dumping" in the first 20% or so of the book. The problem with info-dumping is that it sounds forced and inorganic, and writing like this detracts from the sense of immersion that is so critical in the Fantasy genre. Bestselling Fantasy novels almost never info-dump, and so in the interest of meeting the expectations of genre fans, we recommend changing your approach to how you reveal basic world-building information to the reader. Following are some examples of this, as well as suggestions for making them sound more organic to the plot:
> 
> o While you do a great job demonstrating how Gene is not as good a student as Tara, we found it too implausible in chapter three that he seems to only barely remember the basic facts about how the government in the country he grew up in works. To us it sounds more like the kind of simplistic conversation about government one might have with a child, and not really the kind of more complicated conversation people who have gone to school specifically to study government would have with one another. It seems like the real motive behind this dialogue that you want to reveal this basic background information to the reader, but forcing Gene and Tara to have this conversation in this way sacrifices their believability as real people, and this makes them and their world seem less real.
> 
> We're not so convinced that the reader even needs so much detailed information about how the government works to be able to follow the plot, but if it's important to you that the reader know this stuff, then we suggest changing the scene so that the conversation takes place between perhaps a parent and a child who are visiting the Banqueting Hall, perhaps with Tara eavesdropping on the conversation as she waits for Gene to arrive. Or you, could simply have Tara provide this information in her first-person narrative prose.
> 
> o The story about Eleanor and Sam is common knowledge in this world (so much so that all the musicians seem to be able to play the ballad upon request), and so it felt forced to us when Tara tells Marissa the tale as if Marissa might not have heard of it before - which Marissa has, of course. Similar to the previous example, you're sacrificing the verisimilitude of the dialogue for the sake of educating the reader, and this isn't a good trade-off. We would argue that it's much more important to the book's sense of immersion that you preserve the organic feel of Tara and Marissa's dialogue (and all dialogue), and so we recommend moving the plot summary that Tara provides here out of the dialogue and into the narrative prose. Or, since the tale has already been summarized earlier and will be mentioned again several more times later on, it might be best to simply not provide the tale's summary here at all.
> 
> · Opening the book with a poetry competition did not capture our attention. We're not so convinced that the Contest even needs the Rhetoric or Poetry competitions, particularly since they are not presented in much detail.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> 
> · We had a hard time suspending our disbelief that 17-year-olds are advising grown adults about how to govern their lands and people. So, while one of the great things about YA Fantasy is that it allows readers to imagine young people doing exciting and dangerous stuff that they would almost never be allowed to do in the real world, we are having too difficult a time believing a world where an entire class of young people advises adults who often have decades more experience. Part of the reason for this is that we don't feel that the case has been strongly enough for why so many of the adults could be so clueless and ignorant simply because they're from the Peer class - after all, they attend the same schools as the Advisors, do they not? YA High Fantasy is an incredibly difficult genre to market anyway, so we suggest killing two birds with one stone here: we recommend making Tara and her peers in their early twenties and marketing the book as New Adult Fantasy. We think this would be especially appropriate since Tara and her peers aren't really coming of age in this story: they already have adult jobs and live independent lifestyles.
> 
> · We recommend rewriting your book description so that it focuses on the book's plot, rather than on how it compares to other books. It's good that you have a clear sense of your book's comps because you'll be able to use this to your advantage in your book marketing, but we think the book description's objective should be to sell the reader on what makes your book's plot interesting.


Thank you for posting this, I found it very interesting.

I'm sorry that My Love in Vengeance was not selected.

After reading the feedback, without having read the whole book, it's hard to comment, but I think that they have a couple of interesting points. However, in the part where they want Tara to show more remorse, I would add a few separated scenes showing some of it, but not too much, because remorse can be perceived as whining. Especially by young readers, who don't have much patience. I repeat, without having read the book I'm going just by what you posted, but too much of anything is not good. I guess that if the editor wants it to be clear, that both characters feel remorseful, it's essential to the story. Just balance it. And of course, any changes make it to a copy of the original, in case you change your mind after seeing the final modified MS.

Now, let me share how I deal with info-dump.

First, it's not necessary a bad thing, it's useful to develop the characters, and it can be written. The secret it is how much of it should go into the final MS. An editor told me once, that I could write all I feel like about my characters, as long as the reader would never see it. Basically, write it for yourself. That's how much editors love info-dump.

But I learned to use it to my advantage. I write and write and write. My chapters are often about 5,000 during a draft. After the chapter is written, I create a separate document and title it 'cuts'. Then I go through the chapter, and highlight and cut all those paragraph that I feel could be too much information. I paste them into the cut document, and save it. Later some of that will be pasted back into the MS. Not always into the same chapter. Because that's how one identify info-dump. It can usually go into any part of the story. It's like timeless.

Info-dump often is world building, it's a character's experiences, it's feelings, memories, deep emotions, reactions, mental processes, etc. But it's mostly telling, pure narration with little action. And those can be useful, in small (doses) in the form of short paragraphs, among the dialogue, and other actions and emotions. The best placement is when the characters are in the middle of a place that evokes some memory, or during a conversation.

The 'cut' document when you read it alone, will show you a lot about the characters, and it can also save the day, if more word count is needed all of a sudden. I never delete, I save every word I write. And I had use 'cuts' from one novel into another. Ah, whenever I use a paragraph cut from the document, I highlighted and marked in bold, so I know I already use it.

That's my personal method. You will develop your own eventually.

Finally, one tool that helped me to learn to write 'showing' rather than telling, it's watching movies, videos, etc. And paying attention to the actors's expressions and actions. I found that watching the fan music videos posted in YouTube, where the fans pick favorite scenes, and the characters show lots of emotions, and gestures without words helps me to understand the concept of show rather than tell. It's not about coping those scenes, but to pay attention how someone shows remorse, passion, or tries to hide love, while still showing it. That type of gestures, are the ones editors want to see on the page.

Hugs, and I hope this helps.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Yes, as expected by now, "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" was not selected. Feel good about the overall experience and have been reading and learning regarding book promotions while in the waiting room. Likely will have the title available sometime in March and will let folks know when the preorder listing is up. Will see what feedback I receive (I believe you can list for preorder and still make edit changes if necessary). Thanks everyone who nominated it.
> 
> This way I can also plan a kindle countdown deal of $0.99 for May 6 - 12, I believe. I'm excited to get a second novel out there considering it is closing in on six years from my first one's launch.


Hi Kalen: I'm sorry your book wasn't selected. I'd like to get it on Kindle Unlimited. Will you be putting it on KU?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've got the day off and I am working on my manuscript today. I'm 65000 words in and I am still aiming for 75000.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Electric Gardens by M. Black
5 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
5 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
5 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
5 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
5 days left  Closure by Tasche Laine
6 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
8 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
9 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
12 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
12 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
12 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
12 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
13 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
13 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
15 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
16 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
19 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
19 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
19 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
19 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
19 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
20 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
20 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
21 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
21 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
26 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
26 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## georgiana89

kalencap said:


> Yes, as expected by now, "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" was not selected. Feel good about the overall experience and have been reading and learning regarding book promotions while in the waiting room. Likely will have the title available sometime in March and will let folks know when the preorder listing is up. Will see what feedback I receive (I believe you can list for preorder and still make edit changes if necessary). Thanks everyone who nominated it.
> 
> This way I can also plan a kindle countdown deal of $0.99 for May 6 - 12, I believe. I'm excited to get a second novel out there considering it is closing in on six years from my first one's launch.


Sorry to hear that. Good look with your launch.


----------



## georgiana89

Simply_J said:


> Thank you for posting this, I found it very interesting.
> 
> I'm sorry that My Love in Vengeance was not selected.
> 
> After reading the feedback, without having read the whole book, it's hard to comment, but I think that they have a couple of interesting points. However, in the part where they want Tara to show more remorse, I would add a few separated scenes showing some of it, but not too much, because remorse can be perceived as whining. Especially by young readers, who don't have much patience. I repeat, without having read the book I'm going just by what you posted, but too much of anything is not good. I guess that if the editor wants it to be clear, that both characters feel remorseful, it's essential to the story. Just balance it. And of course, any changes make it to a copy of the original, in case you change your mind after seeing the final modified MS.
> 
> Now, let me share how I deal with info-dump.
> 
> First, it's not necessary a bad thing, it's useful to develop the characters, and it can be written. The secret it is how much of it should go into the final MS. An editor told me once, that I could write all I feel like about my characters, as long as the reader would never see it. Basically, write it for yourself. That's how much editors love info-dump.
> 
> But I learned to use it to my advantage. I write and write and write. My chapters are often about 5,000 during a draft. After the chapter is written, I create a separate document and title it 'cuts'. Then I go through the chapter, and highlight and cut all those paragraph that I feel could be too much information. I paste them into the cut document, and save it. Later some of that will be pasted back into the MS. Not always into the same chapter. Because that's how one identify info-dump. It can usually go into any part of the story. It's like timeless.
> 
> Info-dump often is world building, it's a character's experiences, it's feelings, memories, deep emotions, reactions, mental processes, etc. But it's mostly telling, pure narration with little action. And those can be useful, in small (doses) in the form of short paragraphs, among the dialogue, and other actions and emotions. The best placement is when the characters are in the middle of a place that evokes some memory, or during a conversation.
> 
> The 'cut' document when you read it alone, will show you a lot about the characters, and it can also save the day, if more word count is needed all of a sudden. I never delete, I save every word I write. And I had use 'cuts' from one novel into another. Ah, whenever I use a paragraph cut from the document, I highlighted and marked in bold, so I know I already use it.
> 
> That's my personal method. You will develop your own eventually.
> 
> Finally, one tool that helped me to learn to write 'showing' rather than telling, it's watching movies, videos, etc. And paying attention to the actors's expressions and actions. I found that watching the fan music videos posted in YouTube, where the fans pick favorite scenes, and the characters show lots of emotions, and gestures without words helps me to understand the concept of show rather than tell. It's not about coping those scenes, but to pay attention how someone shows remorse, passion, or tries to hide love, while still showing it. That type of gestures, are the ones editors want to see on the page.
> 
> Hugs, and I hope this helps.


thanks so much, that's hugely helpful. I particularly like the music video idea.


----------



## Kay7979

georgiana89 said:


> thanks so much, that's hugely helpful. I particularly like the music video idea.


I appreciated hearing your feedback, and I agree with Simply-J's comment that too much angst comes across as whiny. I think your feedback was overall quite favorable and nothing to be the least embarrassed about. A few Kindle Scout alumni who write fantasy recently entered books in an indie competition called SPFBO (self-published fantasy blog-off). It has been enlightening to follow the judging process. We are currently in the stage where the ten blogger/judges are reading each others' finalists, and what one blogger loved, the others brutally rip to shreds. So, clearly, no matter how good a book is, someone will find flaws in it, or simply not find the characters or plot compelling.


----------



## SueSeabury

TrishaMcNary said:


> Hi Sue: I just saw your tweet on #KindleScout with the amazing picture of what looks like a blue space station. I'm wondering why you don't use that as a background for your book cover (if it's in the public domain) or something similar? I think your book might not be getting the attention it deserves because your cover is too plain to represent your contents. (Hope you're not offended by that. ) It might not be too late to change your cover. KS let me revise my blurb about a week ago.
> Anyway, I read your excerpt and nominated it. I was very impressed by the excerpt and editing. I recommend a cover change and then some marketing - might get you into H&T. Good luck


Thanks for the cover feedback. I picked something I thought reflected the story; silly me.  
I didn't know they let you change the cover mid-way through. I guess it won't hurt to ask. Thanks again!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

SueSeabury said:


> Thanks for the cover feedback. I picked something I thought reflected the story; silly me.
> I didn't know they let you change the cover mid-way through. I guess it won't hurt to ask. Thanks again!


The infinity symbol definitely reflects the story, but I know I can be very opinionated, and I like colorful sci fi pictures like the one in your tweet. I also love your cartoon cover with the pink hair! (Yes, "ooh! shiny colors," that's me.) Maybe I shouldn't have said anything, but lack of sleep seems to have addled my brain at this point - starting to do many embarrassing things that I won't list here. I don't know what changes they allow you to make in mid-campaign, but they let me make a few changes to text. 
I really enjoyed reading your story - good luck!


----------



## SueSeabury

TrishaMcNary said:


> The infinity symbol definitely reflects the story, but I know I can be very opinionated, and I like colorful sci fi pictures like the one in your tweet. I also love your cartoon cover with the pink hair! (Yes, "ooh! shiny colors," that's me.) Maybe I shouldn't have said anything, but lack of sleep seems to have addled my brain at this point - starting to do many embarrassing things that I won't list here. I don't know what changes they allow you to make in mid-campaign, but they let me make a few changes to text.
> I really enjoyed reading your story - good luck!


You're not the only one who said it was too plain. I have never written sci fi before and don't really read it (probably shouldn't admit that). Def. would have been smarter to check out the competition ahead of time but it was all very last minute. I contacted KS; will see what they say. 
Thank you for all your kind words & encouragement.


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> Hi Kalen: I'm sorry your book wasn't selected. I'd like to get it on Kindle Unlimited. Will you be putting it on KU?


Yes, should be there sometime in March.


----------



## kenkin

My Kindle Scout campaign is teaching me mind boggling things about social media and self-promotion. It's kind of fun in a weird and stressful way.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Yes, should be there sometime in March.


I look forward to reading it. 
btw, can you share how many days you were in the waiting room? My time is coming up in 5 days.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kenkin said:


> My Kindle Scout campaign is teaching me mind boggling things about social media and self-promotion. It's kind of fun in a weird and stressful way.


So true! 
After three days of creating long, wordy ads that were totally ignored, I finally figured out that FaceBook is right, people aren't interested in reading text on ads.
Also, if you click refresh on your Twitter page, it gives you more impressions - no, your tweet isn't going viral (so embarrassing). 
Maybe this will save time for anyone who is as ignorant as I was (if that's possible).


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> I look forward to reading it.
> btw, can you share how many days you were in the waiting room? My time is coming up in 5 days.


Are you sure you want to know? 8:01 PM of day 13. That is 308 hours, lol. (Wasn't that bad, as used the time to learn good deal about promotions).


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Are you sure you want to know? 8:01 PM of day 13. That is 308 hours, lol. (Wasn't that bad, as used the time to learn good deal about promotions).


Wow! That's frightening. At least, hopefully, I won't be staying up every night till 1:30 to check my stats - exhausting but I can't seem to stop doing it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I've got a full work shift ahead of me at work tonight.

I've managed to sell a couple of dozen copies of Kelpie Dreams so far. Some of the books are through Kindle Unlimited - but the cool thing that some of you folks might not realize is that Kindle Press pays the same payment, whether or not the book is sold outright or through Kindle Unlimited. We aren't paid the per-page half-a-penny (or whatever that rate is this month) but rather we are paid the Kindle Scout 50% book rate for books bought through KU and books bought with plain old cash.

I've also managed to sell 5 copies of my brand new audiobook version of Kelpie Dreams so far. That's REALLY cool, because the payments for those copies go right into my pocket.

So I am a happy man today.

Enough about me. Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
4 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
4 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
4 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
4 days left  Closure by Tasche Laine
5 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
7 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
8 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
11 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
11 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
11 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
11 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
12 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
12 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
14 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
15 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
18 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
18 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
18 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
18 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
18 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
19 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
19 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
20 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
20 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
25 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
25 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## WandWSawday

Steve Vernon said:


> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> 4 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> 4 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
> 4 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
> 4 days left  Closure by Tasche Laine


ermahgerd...we're next


----------



## Simply_Me

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. I've got a full work shift ahead of me at work tonight.
> 
> I've managed to sell a couple of dozen copies of Kelpie Dreams so far. Some of the books are through Kindle Unlimited - but the cool thing that some of you folks might not realize is that Kindle Press pays the same payment, whether or not the book is sold outright or through Kindle Unlimited. We aren't paid the per-page half-a-penny (or whatever that rate is this month) but rather we are paid the Kindle Scout 50% book rate for books bought through KU and books bought with plain old cash.
> 
> I've also managed to sell 5 copies of my brand new audiobook version of Kelpie Dreams so far. That's REALLY cool, because the payments for those copies go right into my pocket.
> 
> So I am a happy man today.


I'm glad for you!

Thanks for the list, and for these details about the Kindle Scout royalties. That's another reason to consider participating in it.


----------



## Kay7979

Steve Vernon said:


> The cool thing that some of you folks might not realize is that Kindle Press pays the same payment, whether or not the book is sold outright or through Kindle Unlimited. We aren't paid the per-page half-a-penny (or whatever that rate is this month) but rather we are paid the Kindle Scout 50% book rate for books bought through KU and books bought with plain old cash.


I may be wrong since I'm pretty bad at math, but I think longer books are more profitable via KU page reads than with a 50% royalty rate. I'm quite sure I make nearly as much as my 70% royalty rate when someone reads my books in KU. They range from 90K -105K words. The exception being if someone borrows a book but doesn't read all of it.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

WandWSawday said:


> ermahgerd...we're next


It looks like there's about 20 books with 4 days left (including mine). When they get to Ending Soon, does anyone know if they'll shuffle those around, or if the same books will stay on the first page the whole time, and the same ones will stay on the last page? And if it's like that, how do they decide the order?


----------



## jaxonreed

Kay7979 said:


> I may be wrong since I'm pretty bad at math, but I think longer books are more profitable via KU page reads than with a 50% royalty rate. I'm quite sure I make nearly as much as my 70% royalty rate when someone reads my books in KU. They range from 90K -105K words. The exception being if someone borrows a book but doesn't read all of it.


It's a good thing to think about. Pardon my math and someone can correct me if I'm off. Scout submissions have a 50,000 word minimum, and KU payouts are by page. So a 50,000 word novel would be about 180 Kindle pages (rounding to keep it simple). KU payouts vary usually between 0.004 and 0.005 cents per page. January was 0.0045/page so if someone read your 50k novel in KU you'd get about 81 cents. If they bought it at 2.99 through KDP and you got 70%, you'd get about two bucks. With Scout you get about $1.50 either way, KU or sale. So, it's a better deal via KU, less on royalties.

With a 100k word book of course your KU payout would double. You'd get about $1.62 under last month's rates on your own in KU. But Scout has been known to price longer books higher. If they bump it up to $3.99, then you'd get just under $2.00 for KU payouts through Scout, and that would still beat what you'd get under KU without being in Scout. The same on royalties hold true, the KDP 70% rate is still higher than Scout's 50%.

So, you do give up some royalties on books accepted by Scout in return for an advance and Amazon marketing, but you come out ahead on KU payouts.


----------



## Kay7979

jaxonreed said:


> It's a good thing to think about. Pardon my math and someone can correct me if I'm off. Scout submissions have a 50,000 word minimum, and KU payouts are by page. So a 50,000 word novel would be about 180 Kindle pages (rounding to keep it simple). KU payouts vary usually between 0.004 and 0.005 cents per page. January was 0.0045/page so if someone read your 50k novel in KU you'd get about 81 cents. If they bought it at 2.99 through KDP and you got 70%, you'd get about two bucks. With Scout you get about $1.50 either way, KU or sale. So, it's a better deal via KU, less on royalties.
> 
> With a 100k word book of course your KU payout would double. You'd get about $1.62 under last month's rates on your own in KU. But Scout has been known to price longer books higher. If they bump it up to $3.99, then you'd get just under $2.00 for KU payouts through Scout, and that would still beat what you'd get under KU without being in Scout. The same on royalties hold true, the KDP 70% rate is still higher than Scout's 50%.
> 
> So, you do give up some royalties on books accepted by Scout in return for an advance and Amazon marketing, but you come out ahead on KU payouts.


Thanks for working all that out. I priced all my books at $3.99, based on Kindle Press pricing for books the same length as mine.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

jaxonreed said:


> It's a good thing to think about. Pardon my math and someone can correct me if I'm off. Scout submissions have a 50,000 word minimum, and KU payouts are by page. So a 50,000 word novel would be about 180 Kindle pages (rounding to keep it simple). KU payouts vary usually between 0.004 and 0.005 cents per page. January was 0.0045/page so if someone read your 50k novel in KU you'd get about 81 cents. If they bought it at 2.99 through KDP and you got 70%, you'd get about two bucks. With Scout you get about $1.50 either way, KU or sale. So, it's a better deal via KU, less on royalties.


KENPC (Kindle Edition Normalized Page Count) is used to determine KU page allocations, rather than the public facing length on the book page. A 50k word book would be more like 250 KENPC. (No one knows the exact formula, but it seems to be in the vicinity of 100 pages per 20k words.) Still puts you under a Kindle Press royalty for a 50k word book, of course. Maybe not for a 100k word book, though.

But I think Kindle Press would still end up in your favour because normally you only get the full pay out in KU if the reader reads the whole book. And we know that's very often not the case. I believe you get the Kindle Press royalty when the reader hits 10%.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I was hacking and coughing at work last night and I woke up today with a rotten old cold. I'm going to stay at home in my Lazy Boy and watch the whole entire Lord of the Rings trilogy. I'm going to watch the extended version and try and forget that Peter Jackson was stupid enough to follow up that gorgeous piece of film with the craptacular hot mess that is The Hobbit. I'm even going to try and forget that I was foolish enough to BUY The Hobbit in the first place.

Don't tell me you like The Hobbit or I will breathe on you.

I've got a man-cold and I'm feeling mean. 

Enough about me. Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
3 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
3 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
3 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
3 days left  Closure by Tasche Laine
4 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
6 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
7 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
10 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
10 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
10 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
10 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
11 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
11 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
13 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
14 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
17 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
17 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
17 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
17 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
17 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
18 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
18 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
19 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
19 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
24 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
24 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
25 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AFray

WandWSawday said:


> ermahgerd...we're next


 One of my favorite bits of this campaign thing is checking in daily to see who I can nominate. Always a reader!
Somebody to Love still has 19 days so I can only imagine the nervousness that comes with being days or hours out. Good Luck!


----------



## Kay7979

Scout's system of counting the remaining days confuses me. If I understand it right, it's three days plus "last day" so essentially four days. In any case, I'm back from vacation and looking forward to coasting into the close of my campaign. I've only had four days over 200 page views, and many people report days with far more but no Hot and Trending, which is quite mystifying. The calculation must be quite complex, taking into consideration a number of factors. Good luck to everyone with campaigns ending the same day as mine. I look forward to having company in the waiting room. Since I only have three available nomination slots, I'll enlist a family member to nominate the others.


----------



## KrWard

Good morning everyone! I'm new to this thread. Actually, I'm new to all of this. I've just begun my first Kindle Scout campaign for my first novel. This is an exciting and nerve-wracking experience and I'm in the process of learning about this platform and trying to drum up interest. I would greatly appreciate any feedback on campaign site, in addition to any willing spirit who would like to throw a nomination my way. Thank you!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13HTZCAHEL9Z9


----------



## WandWSawday

AFray said:


> One of my favorite bits of this campaign thing is checking in daily to see who I can nominate. Always a reader!
> Somebody to Love still has 19 days so I can only imagine the nervousness that comes with being days or hours out. Good Luck!


Good luck to you, too! The crazy thing is, even after the actual campaign is over, it could be like another two weeks. Trying to adopt a zen-like approach to the whole thing


----------



## Missy Wilkinson

Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.



General comments:
·        You are one of the finest writers we’ve ever seen in Scout. Your prose is clear and often very beautiful, your character development is complex and nuanced, and the plot is thoroughly well-developed and deals with compelling and morally-complicated themes. We feel, though, that this will be an exceptionally difficult book to market for several reasons, which we elaborate on below. It is our hope, though, that you won’t see this single rejection from us as a signal that we are not generally interested in your work, because we are. We would be very interested in seeing future manuscripts from you, but this particular novel is, unfortunately, just not a strong fit for us at this time.

Developmental comments:
·        We were surprised that none of the characters in the novel seemed to feel that Gates and John Ed’s age difference was a discussion-worthy topic, in and of itself. We can see the band members’ point of view that the drum major dating the band director’s daughter has a kind of poetic symmetry to it, but a 12th-grader dating an 8th-grader would have seemed unseemly to us when we were in high school (as it would have to our parents and teachers, too), and so we found the community’s fairly easygoing acceptance of Gates and John Ed as a couple a little too implausible. Also, based on our experience with reader reviews, we think that many readers will be very uncomfortable with a thirteen-and-a-half-year-old minor dating an eighteen-and-a-half-year-old adult, and will likely abandon the book, and/or give it negative reviews. Therefore, in an effort to make the content more palatable to more readers, we think it would help if you made John Ed younger – perhaps 16, at the oldest. Or, if you do not change his age, we suggest having the characters remark upon the age difference more frequently, and to put it in the context of Louisiana’s age of consent laws, so that readers will perhaps feel more assured that this unusual age difference is on the characters’ radar, as it is on readers’.

Marketing comments:
·        From a marketing perspective, this is not really a Young Adult novel by today’s standards. Readers’ expectations for Young Adult have evolved significantly over the past 20 or so years, and so while this novel may have met genre expectations in the past, it no longer does. Today’s YA novels almost always use a first-person narrative voice, the love interests are almost always much closer in age, and the adult characters are almost always used as secondary characters: none of which is the case in this book. We’re not sure if you plan on shopping the novel to other publishers or agents, but if you’re planning on self-publishing it, then you might consider marketing it primarily as Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age, because we think that that category will work better for setting readers’ expectations appropriately.
·        The cover design is attractive, but it doesn’t relate intuitively to the content. We’re not suggesting that the cover must be a literal representation of the characters and plot, but we do feel that, at the very least, it should directly incorporate at least one literal aspect of the book: if not the characters, then perhaps the Louisiana setting, or a church, or a marching band, etc.
·        Just some food for thought: we’ve been discussing your book for several weeks, and even after all this time, we still find the title difficult to remember, so you might consider retitling it.


----------



## KrWard

Kay7979 said:


> Scout's system of counting the remaining days confuses me. If I understand it right, it's three days plus "last day" so essentially four days. In any case, I'm back from vacation and looking forward to coasting into the close of my campaign. I've only had four days over 200 page views, and many people report days with far more but no Hot and Trending, which is quite mystifying. The calculation must be quite complex, taking into consideration a number of factors. Good luck to everyone with campaigns ending the same day as mine. I look forward to having company in the waiting room. Since I only have three available nomination slots, I'll enlist a family member to nominate the others.


I too am somewhat confused by the whole 'hot and trending' and page view components as they relate to the success of a campaign. I've had a few days in hot and 1.4k visits to my campaign page but I'm not sure how this relates to gaining the attention of the scout team. I've still got a long way to go, 25 days, and it's really hard to wait patiently and not get worried. I'm off to visit your page and cast a vote!


----------



## Jill James

On one hand I'm glad my campaign is almost over. On the other hand, not looking forward to the nerve-wracking time in the waiting room. At least I will have Kay there with me.  Good luck to everyone.

Nominated Closure. Looks like a great book. Good luck!!


----------



## Kay7979

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> General comments:
> · You are one of the finest writers we've ever seen in Scout. Your prose is clear and often very beautiful, your character development is complex and nuanced, and the plot is thoroughly well-developed and deals with compelling and morally-complicated themes. We feel, though, that this will be an exceptionally difficult book to market for several reasons, which we elaborate on below. It is our hope, though, that you won't see this single rejection from us as a signal that we are not generally interested in your work, because we are. We would be very interested in seeing future manuscripts from you, but this particular novel is, unfortunately, just not a strong fit for us at this time.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> · We were surprised that none of the characters in the novel seemed to feel that Gates and John Ed's age difference was a discussion-worthy topic, in and of itself. We can see the band members' point of view that the drum major dating the band director's daughter has a kind of poetic symmetry to it, but a 12th-grader dating an 8th-grader would have seemed unseemly to us when we were in high school (as it would have to our parents and teachers, too), and so we found the community's fairly easygoing acceptance of Gates and John Ed as a couple a little too implausible. Also, based on our experience with reader reviews, we think that many readers will be very uncomfortable with a thirteen-and-a-half-year-old minor dating an eighteen-and-a-half-year-old adult, and will likely abandon the book, and/or give it negative reviews. Therefore, in an effort to make the content more palatable to more readers, we think it would help if you made John Ed younger - perhaps 16, at the oldest. Or, if you do not change his age, we suggest having the characters remark upon the age difference more frequently, and to put it in the context of Louisiana's age of consent laws, so that readers will perhaps feel more assured that this unusual age difference is on the characters' radar, as it is on readers'.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> · From a marketing perspective, this is not really a Young Adult novel by today's standards. Readers' expectations for Young Adult have evolved significantly over the past 20 or so years, and so while this novel may have met genre expectations in the past, it no longer does. Today's YA novels almost always use a first-person narrative voice, the love interests are almost always much closer in age, and the adult characters are almost always used as secondary characters: none of which is the case in this book. We're not sure if you plan on shopping the novel to other publishers or agents, but if you're planning on self-publishing it, then you might consider marketing it primarily as Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age, because we think that that category will work better for setting readers' expectations appropriately.
> · The cover design is attractive, but it doesn't relate intuitively to the content. We're not suggesting that the cover must be a literal representation of the characters and plot, but we do feel that, at the very least, it should directly incorporate at least one literal aspect of the book: if not the characters, then perhaps the Louisiana setting, or a church, or a marching band, etc.
> · Just some food for thought: we've been discussing your book for several weeks, and even after all this time, we still find the title difficult to remember, so you might consider retitling it.


Wow, this feedback is very complimentary and really helpful. Thanks so much for sharing it! I think we can all learn important points from the comments. I hope the editors continue to offer feedback for shortlisted books. It's frustrating to have a well-written book rejected with no idea why. Comments like these certainly soften the blow, and better still, provide useful guidance.


----------



## Kay7979

KrWard said:


> I too am somewhat confused by the whole 'hot and trending' and page view components as they relate to the success of a campaign. I've had a few days in hot and 1.4k visits to my campaign page but I'm not sure how this relates to gaining the attention of the scout team. I've still got a long way to go, 25 days, and it's really hard to wait patiently and not get worried. I'm off to visit your page and cast a vote!


Thanks for the nomination! The consensus is that stats play a role in getting the editorial staff's attention, buy it may be only a minor role. If readers/nominators are drawn to a good cover, blurb, and sample chapter, the editors are surely just as savvy and can quickly spot serious contenders. Try not to worry. Granted, that's easier said than done, but worry is totally unproductive so you may as well look at the campaign as a good way to introduce new readers to your work. Whatever the outcome, it's great exposure.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.


Very complimentary: I'd consider it really encouraging feedback, too. How long after your "no" did this feedback arrive?



> Just some food for thought: *we've been discussing your book for several weeks,* and even after all this time, we still find the title difficult to remember, so you might consider retitling it.


This intrigued me; I wonder if the editors already have a yes/no in mind before the 30 days are up.


----------



## Simply_Me

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> General comments:
> · You are one of the finest writers we've ever seen in Scout. Your prose is clear and often very beautiful, your character development is complex and nuanced, and the plot is thoroughly well-developed and deals with compelling and morally-complicated themes. We feel, though, that this will be an exceptionally difficult book to market for several reasons, which we elaborate on below. It is our hope, though, that you won't see this single rejection from us as a signal that we are not generally interested in your work, because we are. We would be very interested in seeing future manuscripts from you, but this particular novel is, unfortunately, just not a strong fit for us at this time.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> · We were surprised that none of the characters in the novel seemed to feel that Gates and John Ed's age difference was a discussion-worthy topic, in and of itself. We can see the band members' point of view that the drum major dating the band director's daughter has a kind of poetic symmetry to it, but a 12th-grader dating an 8th-grader would have seemed unseemly to us when we were in high school (as it would have to our parents and teachers, too), and so we found the community's fairly easygoing acceptance of Gates and John Ed as a couple a little too implausible. Also, based on our experience with reader reviews, we think that many readers will be very uncomfortable with a thirteen-and-a-half-year-old minor dating an eighteen-and-a-half-year-old adult, and will likely abandon the book, and/or give it negative reviews. Therefore, in an effort to make the content more palatable to more readers, we think it would help if you made John Ed younger - perhaps 16, at the oldest. Or, if you do not change his age, we suggest having the characters remark upon the age difference more frequently, and to put it in the context of Louisiana's age of consent laws, so that readers will perhaps feel more assured that this unusual age difference is on the characters' radar, as it is on readers'.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> · From a marketing perspective, this is not really a Young Adult novel by today's standards. Readers' expectations for Young Adult have evolved significantly over the past 20 or so years, and so while this novel may have met genre expectations in the past, it no longer does. Today's YA novels almost always use a first-person narrative voice, the love interests are almost always much closer in age, and the adult characters are almost always used as secondary characters: none of which is the case in this book. We're not sure if you plan on shopping the novel to other publishers or agents, but if you're planning on self-publishing it, then you might consider marketing it primarily as Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age, because we think that that category will work better for setting readers' expectations appropriately.
> · The cover design is attractive, but it doesn't relate intuitively to the content. We're not suggesting that the cover must be a literal representation of the characters and plot, but we do feel that, at the very least, it should directly incorporate at least one literal aspect of the book: if not the characters, then perhaps the Louisiana setting, or a church, or a marching band, etc.
> · Just some food for thought: we've been discussing your book for several weeks, and even after all this time, we still find the title difficult to remember, so you might consider retitling it.


The good news is that they think that you are a talented writer, and they considered publishing Acts of God and Other Damage. And as painful as getting this feedback might have been, one day you will understand that this is a step toward your true destination as an author. I just read again the excerpt, and I think that you have something important to say.

But only you can choose how you will pass that message to an audience, and which readership to please. We can't please everybody though.

We have to make choices sometimes, and as writers, we often find hard to do so, mainly because we love our work so much, and we invest pieces of our lives in it. But you need to think about this feedback, and remember that you are capable of writing any book you set yourself to write. I know that you worked so hard with this book, and also, promoting it during the campaign. But you might need to consider doing a rewrite, in it you can use what you have written so far, and follow the parts of their advice that you feel work for you.

Before you make any decision I suggest to read the Look Inside of a few popular books in the categories you are targeting. Because they are right, the market had changed, and not in the last twenty years. It changes constantly, and we need to look at it. But in order to see the real book market, you need to check Google Books, iTunes, Kobo, and B&N too. Amazon Best Sellers Lists is really KU Most Read. And while they give a good idea of what Amazon's readers might want to read, it doesn't represent everybody. In order to succeed we need to strike a balance.

I agree with them about the cover and the title. Just these two elements tell me that you might have a different vision of what it's considered profitable today. Your vision of the story has a readership, you just need to find it. And if you can do so without sacrifice your own style and voice, all the better.

Hugs, Missy.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.


Easily the nicest rejection I ever read!

Like Kay, I hope KS will decide to continue editorial feedback past the current end-of-February cutoff. It's so useful that I think it will encourage submissions, particularly in a case such as yours.


----------



## georgiana89

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.


That's brilliant. It must be bittersweet to get the strange combination of all that praise coupled with a rejection, but in some ways it's almost a higher compliment than being selected.

Have you explored the traditional agent route at all so far? KS certainly seems more geared towards genre books than literary books (I love both and generally hate that distinction, but I think it's relevant here). And I feel like self-publishing is similar - much easier to promote a decent book in a clear-cut, popular genre than something that's brilliant but for a slightly more niche audience.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> General comments:
> · You are one of the finest writers we've ever seen in Scout. Your prose is clear and often very beautiful, your character development is complex and nuanced, and the plot is thoroughly well-developed and deals with compelling and morally-complicated themes. We feel, though, that this will be an exceptionally difficult book to market for several reasons, which we elaborate on below. It is our hope, though, that you won't see this single rejection from us as a signal that we are not generally interested in your work, because we are. We would be very interested in seeing future manuscripts from you, but this particular novel is, unfortunately, just not a strong fit for us at this time.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> · We were surprised that none of the characters in the novel seemed to feel that Gates and John Ed's age difference was a discussion-worthy topic, in and of itself. We can see the band members' point of view that the drum major dating the band director's daughter has a kind of poetic symmetry to it, but a 12th-grader dating an 8th-grader would have seemed unseemly to us when we were in high school (as it would have to our parents and teachers, too), and so we found the community's fairly easygoing acceptance of Gates and John Ed as a couple a little too implausible. Also, based on our experience with reader reviews, we think that many readers will be very uncomfortable with a thirteen-and-a-half-year-old minor dating an eighteen-and-a-half-year-old adult, and will likely abandon the book, and/or give it negative reviews. Therefore, in an effort to make the content more palatable to more readers, we think it would help if you made John Ed younger - perhaps 16, at the oldest. Or, if you do not change his age, we suggest having the characters remark upon the age difference more frequently, and to put it in the context of Louisiana's age of consent laws, so that readers will perhaps feel more assured that this unusual age difference is on the characters' radar, as it is on readers'.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> · From a marketing perspective, this is not really a Young Adult novel by today's standards. Readers' expectations for Young Adult have evolved significantly over the past 20 or so years, and so while this novel may have met genre expectations in the past, it no longer does. Today's YA novels almost always use a first-person narrative voice, the love interests are almost always much closer in age, and the adult characters are almost always used as secondary characters: none of which is the case in this book. We're not sure if you plan on shopping the novel to other publishers or agents, but if you're planning on self-publishing it, then you might consider marketing it primarily as Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age, because we think that that category will work better for setting readers' expectations appropriately.
> · The cover design is attractive, but it doesn't relate intuitively to the content. We're not suggesting that the cover must be a literal representation of the characters and plot, but we do feel that, at the very least, it should directly incorporate at least one literal aspect of the book: if not the characters, then perhaps the Louisiana setting, or a church, or a marching band, etc.
> · Just some food for thought: we've been discussing your book for several weeks, and even after all this time, we still find the title difficult to remember, so you might consider retitling it.


I'm so glad for you that you got some validation of your ability even in the midst of their rejection on, essentially, marketing grounds. It seems like a lot of editors and agents want things to fit so cleanly into genre conventions. I think a lot of us have a bit of a hard time doing that. I know I do. I rather wonder why, in these cases, they don't just accept the book and change the category. I hope that my own rejection, should it come, will be similarly kind and helpful.


----------



## SueSeabury

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> That has to be one of the nicest rejections ever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

REMoore said:


> Books in the "ending soon" list shuffle around but stay clumped together with others ending on the same day (last day, one day left, two days left), and those that end earlier are always displayed first. The order within each ending category appears to be randomized every hour. I hope that makes sense.


Thank you. I was kind of worried about getting stuck on page 5


----------



## kenkin

I've gotta say this Kindle Scout is a roller coaster. Or maybe an unsteady tight rope walk. The end of the campaign feels like a long ways off. Good luck to everyone near the end of the ride


----------



## kalencap

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> General comments:
> · You are one of the finest writers we've ever seen in Scout. Your prose is clear and often very beautiful, your character development is complex and nuanced, and the plot is thoroughly well-developed and deals with compelling and morally-complicated themes. We feel, though, that this will be an exceptionally difficult book to market for several reasons, which we elaborate on below. It is our hope, though, that you won't see this single rejection from us as a signal that we are not generally interested in your work, because we are. We would be very interested in seeing future manuscripts from you, but this particular novel is, unfortunately, just not a strong fit for us at this time.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> · We were surprised that none of the characters in the novel seemed to feel that Gates and John Ed's age difference was a discussion-worthy topic, in and of itself. We can see the band members' point of view that the drum major dating the band director's daughter has a kind of poetic symmetry to it, but a 12th-grader dating an 8th-grader would have seemed unseemly to us when we were in high school (as it would have to our parents and teachers, too), and so we found the community's fairly easygoing acceptance of Gates and John Ed as a couple a little too implausible. Also, based on our experience with reader reviews, we think that many readers will be very uncomfortable with a thirteen-and-a-half-year-old minor dating an eighteen-and-a-half-year-old adult, and will likely abandon the book, and/or give it negative reviews. Therefore, in an effort to make the content more palatable to more readers, we think it would help if you made John Ed younger - perhaps 16, at the oldest. Or, if you do not change his age, we suggest having the characters remark upon the age difference more frequently, and to put it in the context of Louisiana's age of consent laws, so that readers will perhaps feel more assured that this unusual age difference is on the characters' radar, as it is on readers'.
> 
> Marketing comments:
> · From a marketing perspective, this is not really a Young Adult novel by today's standards. Readers' expectations for Young Adult have evolved significantly over the past 20 or so years, and so while this novel may have met genre expectations in the past, it no longer does. Today's YA novels almost always use a first-person narrative voice, the love interests are almost always much closer in age, and the adult characters are almost always used as secondary characters: none of which is the case in this book. We're not sure if you plan on shopping the novel to other publishers or agents, but if you're planning on self-publishing it, then you might consider marketing it primarily as Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age, because we think that that category will work better for setting readers' expectations appropriately.
> · The cover design is attractive, but it doesn't relate intuitively to the content. We're not suggesting that the cover must be a literal representation of the characters and plot, but we do feel that, at the very least, it should directly incorporate at least one literal aspect of the book: if not the characters, then perhaps the Louisiana setting, or a church, or a marching band, etc.
> · Just some food for thought: we've been discussing your book for several weeks, and even after all this time, we still find the title difficult to remember, so you might consider retitling it.


Hi Missy, yes that is some nice feedback yo have. Thank you for sharing it with us. Let us know what you decide regarding it going forward.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.


That does sound like encouraging feedback for a rejection! I don't say this often, but it really sounds like you should continue to give the traditional route a try. (I don't know if this is something you've already been trying for a while or not.) It sounds like your book is literary fiction rather than YA, and from all I've heard, literary fiction is a hard sell as an indie, with trad publishers, well-known review sites, and hardcopy books in bookstores still dominating the scene. I suspect this is why it was rejected since Kindle Scout, being ebook only, is working under similar parameters as indies, really. Given just how high-quality the Kindle Scout editors thought it was, surely you'd have a chance of getting an agent and getting accepted by a big 5 publisher?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I'm still feeling sick, but better than I was.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
2 days left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
2 days left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
2 days left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
2 days left  Closure by Tasche Laine
3 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
5 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
6 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
9 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
9 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
9 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
9 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
10 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
10 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
12 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
13 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
16 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
16 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
16 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
16 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
16 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
17 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
17 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
18 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
18 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
23 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
23 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
24 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## T E Scott Writer

I have persuaded my husband to use his amazon acc so we've got the top of the list covered.

Some really fab scifi/fantasy in there, really hoping one of ypu guys is a winner!


----------



## Kimjwest

Missy Wilkinson said:


> · Also, based on our experience with reader reviews, we think that many readers will be very uncomfortable with a thirteen-and-a-half-year-old minor dating an eighteen-and-a-half-year-old adult, and will likely abandon the book, and/or give it negative reviews.


I think you got great advice on this point. As a parent of a 13 year old girl, I'd likely return any book that implied a romantic relationship between a minor and an adult, even if it was non-explicit. So would my very liberal partner and all the members of my local book club here in Sweden (this issue once came up a year ago on a local book we rejected and the decision was unanimous). The comments they made on your work were very complimentary so it sounds like your book is worth re-submitting if you are willing to make the revisions they suggested. Good luck!


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jill James said:


> On one hand I'm glad my campaign is almost over. On the other hand, not looking forward to the nerve-wracking time in the waiting room. At least I will have Kay there with me.  Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Nominated Closure. Looks like a great book. Good luck!!


Here's hoping you get some great news!


----------



## missbedora

Missy Wilkinson said:


> Well, I got some detailed, useful feedback from Amazon editors. It was a very nice rejection to read--actually, it brought tears to my eyes.


Now I'm even more excited to read this book! What awesome feedback. 
I loved your blurb and look inside but I also found the title hard to remember. I do like the cover. Good luck with your next steps!


----------



## Jill James

lincolnjcole said:


> Here's hoping you get some great news!


Thanks, Lincoln. Your book helped me a bunch too.


----------



## TascheLaine

Jill James said:


> On one hand I'm glad my campaign is almost over. On the other hand, not looking forward to the nerve-wracking time in the waiting room. At least I will have Kay there with me.  Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Nominated Closure. Looks like a great book. Good luck!!


Wow! Thank you for nominating me Jill! I will look you up and return the favor. I only have TWO DAYS left...this process has been exciting and nerve wracking! I've been on pins & needles for weeks. I wish I had discovered this board sooner. It's so nice to know this community is here and that we're all experiencing the same things. Good luck everyone!
~Tasche


----------



## ritastradling

Nominated the top 3


----------



## TascheLaine

KrWard said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm new to this thread. Actually, I'm new to all of this. I've just begun my first Kindle Scout campaign for my first novel. This is an exciting and nerve-wracking experience and I'm in the process of learning about this platform and trying to drum up interest. I would greatly appreciate any feedback on campaign site, in addition to any willing spirit who would like to throw a nomination my way. Thank you!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13HTZCAHEL9Z9


Welcome KR! You're lucky you found these boards so close to the beginning of your campaign. It looks like an amazing community and support network here! I'm new too, but my campaign only has two days left. I love all the advice and well wishes I'm reading! Wish I had discovered you guys earlier...
~Tasche


----------



## Kay7979

TascheLaine said:


> Wow! Thank you for nominating me Jill! I will look you up and return the favor. I only have TWO DAYS left...this process has been exciting and nerve wracking! I've been on pins & needles for weeks. I wish I had discovered this board sooner. It's so nice to know this community is here and that we're all experiencing the same things. Good luck everyone!
> ~Tasche


I nominated you too. Love the cover and the concept. I had bookmarked your submission even before you showed up on this nominations thread. My reading tastes are eclectic. I read a lot of fantasy novels since that's what I write, but I also love mysteries, classics, and period and contemporary romances.


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> I nominated you too. Love the cover and the concept. I had bookmarked your submission even before you showed up on this nominations thread. My reading tastes are eclectic. I read a lot of fantasy novels since that's what I write, but I also love mysteries, classics, and period and contemporary romances.


Thank you Kay! I need to look at the other categories! I've pretty much been looking at the other Literature & Fiction books near mine... trying to figure out my competition. Haha!

Oh, you only have two days left too? Okay, I will check it out. Good luck to us both! 
~Tasche


----------



## A.M. Manay

I'm entering that mushy middle part of the campaign where page views and time on Hot and Trending are dropping like rocks.  I'm trying some Facebook ads today, which seem to be helping, as my darling Hexborn is, once more, designated "hot" after an abysmal day yesterday.  I'm also on a blog tour, which seems to be doing precious little.  I'm considering trying booksbutterfly, which I learned about from Lincoln's book, but it's hard to know whether it is worth the money.  If the Facebook ads keep performing, it might be better just to keep putting $5 a day into that.  And I know that even with views and nominations, I could easily get rejected on marketing or genre grounds.  What to do, what to do?
Overall, I'm finding the process a little more stressful than I anticipated.  I thought I could just let it run and not obsess, but apparently not.  I have appreciate all your comments and wisdom as I've been lurking around.  Best of luck to all.


----------



## JT Osbourne

TascheLaine said:


> I only have TWO DAYS left...this process has been exciting and nerve wracking! I've been on pins & needles for weeks. I wish I had discovered this board sooner. It's so nice to know this community is here and that we're all experiencing the same things. Good luck everyone!
> ~Tasche


I think you'll be receiving good news. You seem to be an ever-present on H&T (usual disclaimer about that not counting for everything, etc.), and I think your cover is awesome.


----------



## TascheLaine

JT Osbourne said:


> I think you'll be receiving good news. You seem to be an ever-present on H&T (usual disclaimer about that not counting for everything, etc.), and I think your cover is awesome.


Thank you JT! That means a lot! I've seen yours on H & T a lot too. Best of luck to you!

~Tasche


----------



## TrishaMcNary

T E Scott Writer said:


> I have persuaded my husband to use his amazon acc so we've got the top of the list covered.
> 
> Some really fab scifi/fantasy in there, really hoping one of ypu guys is a winner!


You rock!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. I'm hacking and coughing again this morning. I'm afraid it might have traveled down into my lungs and turned into pneumonia. I'm phoning the doctor this morning as soon as their office is open.

Also, as I have mentioned, my ACX audiobook of Kelpie Dreams is available now. If any of you folks are a member of Audible I could sure use a review. I've got a freebie code available. Drop me a Personal Message and I can get that to you.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
1 day left  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
1 day left  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
1 day left  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
1 day left  Closure by Tasche Laine
2 days left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
4 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
5 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
8 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
8 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
8 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
8 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
9 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
9 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
11 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
12 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
15 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
15 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
15 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
15 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
15 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
16 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
16 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
17 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
17 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
22 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
22 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
23 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. I'm hacking and coughing again this morning. I'm afraid it might have traveled down into my lungs and turned into pneumonia. I'm phoning the doctor this morning as soon as their office is open.


I'm so sorry you caught this awful flu. Please let us know what your doctor says.


----------



## kenkin

After a couple of days in H & T my book A Trail of Embers dropped off. I woke up at 4:30 and checked. No more. I've decided you can only do what you can do. I'm going to plod on and look less. Meanwhile I'm off to do some nominating.


----------



## JT Osbourne

kenkin said:


> After a couple of days in H & T my book A Trail of Embers dropped off. I woke up at 4:30 and checked. No more. I've decided you can only do what you can do. I'm going to plod on and look less. Meanwhile I'm off to do some nominating.


Sorry to hear that. There's been a lot of new additions today, and a lot are expiring soon, so it makes sense that a lot of us (myself included) were bumped from H&T. I think it's just the nature of the beast - there will be ups and downs throughout the campaign. Que sera sera.


----------



## Jill James

Can't believe I'm down to 1 day left. This month just whooshed by. Good luck to the other 1 day-ers.


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> Can't believe I'm down to 1 day left. This month just whooshed by. Good luck to the other 1 day-ers.


It really did go fast, and I hope our time in the waiting room passes just as quickly. No acceptances since the 9th. I think we're overdue.


----------



## Walterrhein

Hey All,
My campaign for "Paperclip" has dropped off the hotlist and neither I nor my co-author can figure out how to get us back on it. We've got 15 days left and have been in Hot and Trending for about half of our campaign so far. We've called in all the favors we can, does anyone have any other tips for how we can drive some traffic to the nomination?

Thanks in advance, here is the page:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/OHFWALTOOY14


----------



## A.M. Manay

Walterrhein said:


> Hey All,
> My campaign for "Paperclip" has dropped off the hotlist and neither I nor my co-author can figure out how to get us back on it. We've got 15 days left and have been in Hot and Trending for about half of our campaign so far. We've called in all the favors we can, does anyone have any other tips for how we can drive some traffic to the nomination?


Have you considered Facebook ads? I've got one running at $5 a day right now that got me back on Hot and Trending.


----------



## nomas

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Wednesday. I'm hacking and coughing again this morning. I'm afraid it might have traveled down into my lungs and turned into pneumonia. I'm phoning the doctor this morning as soon as their office is open.


So sorry to hear this. I was diagnosed with acute bronchitis in December and it has taken nearly two months to clear. One thing I highly recommended is Mullein leaf tea. You can make your own infusion (bulk leaf is available in many places--I recommend Mountain Rose Herbs--be sure to strain through cheesecloth, as it has little hairy bits that can irritate your throat) or buy organic tea bags (Buddha Teas) from Amazon.
Be well!
Best,
Kathryn


----------



## TrishaMcNary

I might be wrong, I but think all five of us on Steve's list with one day left have been on the H&T list since Monday night. Go team Last Day Triple 2 (Feb 22)! 
Personally, I'm sure I owe most or all of my H&T hours to advice I read on this forum and to Steve's list.
Steve, if you're reading this from your sick bed, a huge thank you! Take care of yourself and get better soon.


----------



## Kay7979

TrishaMcNary said:


> I might be wrong, I but think all five of us on Steve's list with one day left have been on the H&T list since Monday night. Go team Last Day Triple 2 (Feb 22)!
> Personally, I'm sure I owe most or all of my H&T hours to advice I read on this forum and to Steve's list.
> Steve, if you're reading this from your sick bed, a huge thank you! Take care of yourself and get better soon.


So, what virtual snacks and drinks shall we bring to the waiting room? Popcorn perhaps?


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Kay7979 said:


> So, what virtual snacks and drinks shall we bring to the waiting room? Popcorn perhaps?


Pizza and beer?


----------



## Jill James

Kay7979 said:


> So, what virtual snacks and drinks shall we bring to the waiting room? Popcorn perhaps?


Definitely popcorn. Maybe chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## TascheLaine

Jill James said:


> Definitely popcorn. Maybe chocolate chip cookies?


Ooh, now you're talkin'! I love chocolate chip cookies, the soft chewy kind. Count me in!


----------



## Billingsgate

Hi all. I'm new here. My first Kindle Scout campaign just went live. And already I'm feeling overwhelmed. I've read this forum until I've gone cross-eyed, and devoured Lincoln's book. I'm seeking feedback and advice (and of course nominations ).

First, I hope I'm being realistic in my expectations. I'm a cartoonist, and have published several humor books. This is my first novel (actually my third, but the first two deservedly remain in a dark drawer forever). I haven't had so much fun writing anything in a long time, which I hope comes across in the prose. That said, I have no expectations as to whether or not it will be selected for publication. If I didn't think it was publication-worthy, I would never have entered into KS. On the other hand, whether or not it's selected, I see KS as an excellent opportunity to get real feedback about my work--test its commercial appeal, how many pages people read (do they peter out and give up?), and my ability to reach out and promote my work.

Therein lies the rub. I wrote my novel under a pen name, to differentiate my 'literary' career from my political cartooning work. My mailing list and pitiful social media following are all people interested in political satire about China (talk about a tiny niche) and potty humor kids' books, while this novel is a romantic comedy set in southern Italy. My pen name identity, JR Laurence, has no Facebook page (what would I put there?), I have never warmed to Twitter, and so on. In many ways, 'JR Laurence' is starting from scratch.

That said, I'm looking for up-to-date advice about what's working for you in getting nominations. Lincoln's book is nearly two years old, and already a number of his links are out of date. My questions are:

1) Do Fiverr KS campaigns work?
2) How much would you _really_ budget to promote a KS campaign? $100? $250? I'm asking how much you spent.
3) It seems that all the Facebook groups for author promotion are promoting only to other authors. Where do readers actually hang out?
4) I'd *love* your feedback about the little banner I've designed, which I'm thinking of asking people on my lists to post or Tweet. I might even attempt Facebook ads with it. Find it below. Is it too wordy? Too busy? Am I allowed to use the Kindle Scout logo?

Finally, I'd be thrilled, honored, and your best friend forever if you'd be so kind as to *please, please preview and nominate my book* (I've nominated others from this forum's links, so note that I'm genuinely part of this group):

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26D781HUKQGTC

Here's the banner image (I don't know why it stretches so huge here; I'm not sure how to control the size in this forum):


----------



## TascheLaine

Billingsgate said:


> Hi all. I'm new here. My first Kindle Scout campaign just went live. And already I'm feeling overwhelmed. I've read this forum until I've gone cross-eyed, and devoured Lincoln's book. I'm seeking feedback and advice (and of course nominations )."
> 
> ********
> 
> Hi Billingsgate, Welcome to KBoards! You found a great forum. I didn't discover this community until about five days ago, so you're way ahead of me. The people on here are very friendly & we nominate each other's books--mine is on its last day. To answer your questions:
> 
> I did not spend a bunch of money advertising. I did 2 one day campaigns with Fiverr in the beginning & they helped for a few hours at most. I spent less than $40. I FLOODED my own personal social media channels and drove my friends and family crazy. If I do this again, I won't spam/bother my real friends so much. I'd probably find a better campaigner & leave the marketing to a professional! Writers want to write. All this marketing & promotion stuff has been driving me crazy.
> 
> I like your banner. . . How does a hamster wreck a car? I'm intrigued! I've bookmarked (saved) you & will nominate when one of my 3 spots opens up.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ~Tasche


----------



## 39416

Could somebody post the directions for inserting an image into a post here, as many of you have been able to do?

I've gotten a photobucket URL of a photo, clicked the portrait icon in the Post Reply window, pasted the URL between the brackets and... nada.  

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I am still sick as a dog, hacking and coughing. I'm going to work anyway because there is a meeting that I need to get to if I want to work next month. It won't hurt them any to see how sick I really am. I'm bad enough that they very likely might send me home, but if they send home I'll have a case to claim my training so that I don't miss any work next month. It sounds complicated, but it is the only way I can think to handle it. I am pretty sure that this cold has turned into my fourth battle with pneumonia. I've got a doctor's appointment tomorrow.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
LAST DAY LEFT!  Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
LAST DAY LEFT!  hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
LAST DAY LEFT!  Closure by Tasche Laine
1 day left  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
3 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
4 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
7 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
7 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
7 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
7 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
8 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
8 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
10 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
11 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
14 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
14 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
14 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
14 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
14 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
15 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
15 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
16 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
16 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
21 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
21 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
22 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
29 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
29 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday

Then signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
Closure by Tasche Laine

Best of luck to all five!

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

Billingsgate said:


> Hi all. I'm new here. My first Kindle Scout campaign just went live. And already I'm feeling overwhelmed. I've read this forum until I've gone cross-eyed, and devoured Lincoln's book. I'm seeking feedback and advice (and of course nominations ).
> 
> First, I hope I'm being realistic in my expectations. I'm a cartoonist, and have published several humor books. This is my first novel (actually my third, but the first two deservedly remain in a dark drawer forever). I haven't had so much fun writing anything in a long time, which I hope comes across in the prose. That said, I have no expectations as to whether or not it will be selected for publication. If I didn't think it was publication-worthy, I would never have entered into KS. On the other hand, whether or not it's selected, I see KS as an excellent opportunity to get real feedback about my work--test its commercial appeal, how many pages people read (do they peter out and give up?), and my ability to reach out and promote my work.
> 
> Therein lies the rub. I wrote my novel under a pen name, to differentiate my 'literary' career from my political cartooning work. My mailing list and pitiful social media following are all people interested in political satire about China (talk about a tiny niche) and potty humor kids' books, while this novel is a romantic comedy set in southern Italy. My pen name identity, JR Laurence, has no Facebook page (what would I put there?), I have never warmed to Twitter, and so on. In many ways, 'JR Laurence' is starting from scratch.
> 
> That said, I'm looking for up-to-date advice about what's working for you in getting nominations. Lincoln's book is nearly two years old, and already a number of his links are out of date. My questions are:
> 
> 1) Do Fiverr KS campaigns work?
> 2) How much would you _really_ budget to promote a KS campaign? $100? $250? I'm asking how much you spent.
> 3) It seems that all the Facebook groups for author promotion are promoting only to other authors. Where do readers actually hang out?
> 4) I'd *love* your feedback about the little banner I've designed, which I'm thinking of asking people on my lists to post or Tweet. I might even attempt Facebook ads with it. Find it below. Is it too wordy? Too busy? Am I allowed to use the Kindle Scout logo?
> 
> Finally, I'd be thrilled, honored, and your best friend forever if you'd be so kind as to *please, please preview and nominate my book* (I've nominated others from this forum's links, so note that I'm genuinely part of this group):
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26D781HUKQGTC
> 
> Here's the banner image (I don't know why it stretches so huge here; I'm not sure how to control the size in this forum):


I'm on the last day of my campaign and feeling introspective, so I'll take a shot at answering your questions.

I looked at your cover, read the blurb, and went through your entire sample. Your writing is polished, the beginning is hooky, and you have an excellent sense of humor. My sister (a retired ESL teacher who spent eighteen years in Japan) is currently taking a 90-day language challenge course in German, and has been practicing once a week with an online tutor exactly as you describe, so I got a real kick out of your story.

You won't know how many pages nominators read. Page reads only indicate how many people clicked to view your submission. Folks may not read the whole preview, but that doesn't mean your sample is boring. Sometimes I only read a small portion before nominating a book. If I liked the cover, blurb, and premise enough to read the sample, my object at that point is to read enough to gauge whether the author's work is professional enough to be selected. Scout wants books that don't need extensive editing, so even if the story is great, they're going to pass if the writing has issues.

You can use Fiverr or twitter sites like Author Shout, but you truly should make a new Facebook author page. What will you put there? Write a few short, clever pieces, include some art, boost a post or two and see what happens. Find other people's posts that have synergies with your work, and share them. It's a start.

When I ran my first campaign in August 2016, I had no social media presence to speak of, and I still don't do a lot on Facebook, but my author page has proved far more helpful in my current campaign than I expected. Someone here mentioned earlier that he found it difficult to get "likes" on his posts. I have not found that to be the case. Looking at the last post I boosted, I have 309 clicks (hopefully resulting in many nominations) 190 post likes, and I have no idea how many author page likes, but when people "like" my post I send an "invitation to like my page" and I'm getting five to ten responses per day. Thirty-two total strangers have shared my post. Frankly, I'm overwhelmed and very touched by this response.

The number of Scouters who routinely scour the website for books to nominate has vastly increased since my 2016 campaign. That's the main reason I decided to try again despite the fact that Scout virtually never accepts the kind of fantasy books I write. My other logic was that the campaign would give me an excuse to show my newest book to possible readers via Facebook and Twitter, and at this point I'm not asking them to BUY anything. Later, I will be, lol, but for now I'm just saying, "Hey, take a look at this great cover, and read my sample chapter." Judging by the Facebook response so far, that's working.

I may be wrong, but I think there are enough "routine Scouters" nominating books to get someone on the editors' radar screen even without a lot of marketing. I find it hard to believe that editors don't look at submissions as they come in and see which ones stand out as professional works that deserve a second look. From there, nominations play a part, but considering the internal views from my current campaign exceed the total page views from my last campaign, I wouldn't be surprised if internal nominations alone might be enough to convince the editors that a book will sell well.

Good luck, and don't stress over your campaign.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. I am still sick as a dog, hacking and coughing. I'm going to work anyway because there is a meeting that I need to get to if I want to work next month. It won't hurt them any to see how sick I really am. I'm bad enough that they very likely might send me home, but if they send home I'll have a case to claim my training so that I don't miss any work next month. It sounds complicated, but it is the only way I can think to handle it. I am pretty sure that this cold has turned into my fourth battle with pneumonia. I've got a doctor's appointment tomorrow.


Hoping you get better soon.


----------



## Steve Vernon

ronesa_aveela said:


> Hoping you get better soon.


Went to work today for 9am. There was a training session that I did not want to miss. I sat there shivering and sweating and hacking and coughing and the boss went and talked to the boss-of-all-bosses and said "Maybe you better go home and get over this cold."

So I am home again at 10am. Caught the right bus, thank goodness. I'm going to run me some boiling water and sit and steam my throat and sinuses and hopefully a little better.

I've got an appointment tomorrow with my family doctor. I expect some horse pill antibiotics will get me back on my feet. This is either pneumonia or bronchitis. Either way, it sucks.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Great post above, Kay. I wanted to call out this paragraph as it aligns with my biggest lesson learned



> I may be wrong, but I think there are enough "routine Scouters" nominating books to get someone on the editors' radar screen even without a lot of marketing. I find it hard to believe that editors don't look at submissions as they come in and see which ones stand out as professional works that deserve a second look. From there, nominations play a part, but considering the internal views from my current campaign exceed the total page views from my last campaign, I wouldn't be surprised if internal nominations alone might be enough to convince the editors that a book will sell well.


I'll provide the following caveat for my thoughts: Marketing is my day job, but I'm not in book marketing so mileage may vary across industries.

I am sure there is a group of devoted readers on Scout; however, I think they save nominations in the first few days of a campaign and vote for their saved nominations in the last day or two.

Since we don't know the equation used by editors to determine which books they sign-on, or even what makes something Hot & Trending, I think your marketing objectives need to depend on your ultimate goal. Rule of thumb for budget: base it on what you might spend if you were launching yourself ($1, $50, $5 a day, whatever). After that, it becomes a case of whether you're looking for readers or looking for clicks.

If your goal is to use Scout as a platform for publicity and to connect with new readers, I would argue that some of the advertising services we've seen mentioned on this forum aren't worth the spend. I looked at a couple of providers on Fiverr: one appeared to be a click farm, the other is a traditional book marketing service that posts your info out to a massive number of Twitter and FB followers. However, when doing more research I saw there was no engagement with the social posts. From a marketing perspective, that's wasted money. I would never be able to put together a compelling business case for my company to use such services so I wouldn't recommend them to us as indies.

If you want to go all-in for the contract and have no backup plan, then it might make sense to leverage some of the services you see on Fiverr as clicks & nominations increase the likelihood you'll be H&T. However, we know that time on H&T doesn't count for everything, and given the percentage of books picked is so low, I think everyone needs to go into this process with a plan of attack assuming they don't get picked. I don't think the volume of clicks/votes from click farm services would ever equate to post-launch sales. (I will grant you there is a bit of chicken and egg here, but that's what makes marketing challenging)

TLR - Until we can accurately determine the formula Amazon uses to make its selections decide whether you're spending money to attract the loyal Scout readers or just to generate clicks. I'm not sure Fiverr services help you find readers.


----------



## Louise Cole

Hi fellow Scouters I'm in for my second time around. Just popped by to say hello. I quite often support the people currently scouting but I haven't stopped by the boards in a while. Look forward to getting to know you all. My campaign is here.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DXQ6TO970W4S

Luck to one and all

Louise


----------



## SueSeabury

Steve Vernon said:


> Went to work today for 9am. There was a training session that I did not want to miss. I sat there shivering and sweating and hacking and coughing and the boss went and talked to the boss-of-all-bosses and said "Maybe you better go home and get over this cold."
> 
> So I am home again at 10am. Caught the right bus, thank goodness. I'm going to run me some boiling water and sit and steam my throat and sinuses and hopefully a little better.
> 
> I've got an appointment tomorrow with my family doctor. I expect some horse pill antibiotics will get me back on my feet. This is either pneumonia or bronchitis. Either way, it sucks.


Take care of yourself.


----------



## Kay7979

Louise Cole said:


> Hi fellow Scouters I'm in for my second time around. Just popped by to say hello. I quite often support the people currently scouting but I haven't stopped by the boards in a while. Look forward to getting to know you all. My campaign is here.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DXQ6TO970W4S
> 
> Luck to one and all
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise! I was browsing through the recently added category and recognized your name. Good luck with your new campaign.

Steve, sorry you're sick. I'm glad the bosses sent you home, and I hope you feel better soon.

JT Osborne, I agree that many of the so-called services may result in clicks but not translate into sales if a book isn't selected. Like you, I think everyone should think in terms of a launch strategy since the acceptance rate is only about 2%.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Steve Vernon said:


> Went to work today for 9am. There was a training session that I did not want to miss. I sat there shivering and sweating and hacking and coughing and the boss went and talked to the boss-of-all-bosses and said "Maybe you better go home and get over this cold."
> 
> So I am home again at 10am. Caught the right bus, thank goodness. I'm going to run me some boiling water and sit and steam my throat and sinuses and hopefully a little better.
> 
> I've got an appointment tomorrow with my family doctor. I expect some horse pill antibiotics will get me back on my feet. This is either pneumonia or bronchitis. Either way, it sucks.


Get better Steve. A couple of nyquil and back to bed! Look after yourself.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

good luck to everyone who is on their last day. I just nominated Wards and Wonders and The Haunting of Kaleb Bell. 

Seven days left for me. Hit my second slump of the campaign. Time to figure out some newsletter to get out tomorrow to see if it can give me a push into the last week.

To add to the comments above, I don't think the Fiverr services is worth it. One of the services is definitely a click farm. They'll get you on the hot and trending list which is maybe good for additional exposure for a while but it's not likely to deliver any sales later. The other marketing services have not really worked for me. Maybe my genre not aligning well with their followers but I wouldn't do it again. Not that I regret doing it, this was all part of the experiment to me.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

I decided to write a blog post with my progress so far and some thoughts on what has worked from a marketing perspective. Might be interesting to some of you.

http://dpwoolliscroft.com/2018/02/22/kindlescout-campaign-update/

Now I need to actually do some writing! KindleScout is such a major distraction...


----------



## sahaqielx

I was just curious as to people's experiences with the time it takes to get approved/rejected.  The campaign for my urban fantasy novel "Red Chords" ended on Feb 11.  I had heard 5 - 7 days was normal, with 15 days being an outside max.  It seems like I am on day 11 and my campaign still shows as under review.  I guess with the in-depth feedback, their workload must be higher.  Thoughts and experience welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Jill James

Billingsgate said:


> Hi all. I'm new here. My first Kindle Scout campaign just went live. And already I'm feeling overwhelmed. I've read this forum until I've gone cross-eyed, and devoured Lincoln's book. I'm seeking feedback and advice (and of course nominations ).
> 
> Here's the banner image (I don't know why it stretches so huge here; I'm not sure how to control the size in this forum):


The banner is beautiful. You could go into business doing that no problem at all. I only spent $40 for my campaign. I'm just lost when it comes to where are my dollars best spent. Not only Kindle Scout, but this business all together. Good luck on your campaign.


----------



## Jill James

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday


Thanks, Mark!!


----------



## Louise Cole

sahaqielx said:


> I was just curious as to people's experiences with the time it takes to get approved/rejected. The campaign for my urban fantasy novel "Red Chords" ended on Feb 11. I had heard 5 - 7 days was normal, with 15 days being an outside max. It seems like I am on day 11 and my campaign still shows as under review. I guess with the in-depth feedback, their workload must be higher. Thoughts and experience welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think there is any set pattern. I heard on my 14 th day or something last time. from memory I think there were specific days of the week that decisions often got posted on, maybe just because someone has the regular job of sitting down ans sending that batch. But I know people who've been picked up after two weeks and people who have had a rejection almost instantly - the speed of it doesn't mean anything necessarily.


----------



## kalencap

sahaqielx said:


> I was just curious as to people's experiences with the time it takes to get approved/rejected. The campaign for my urban fantasy novel "Red Chords" ended on Feb 11. I had heard 5 - 7 days was normal, with 15 days being an outside max. It seems like I am on day 11 and my campaign still shows as under review. I guess with the in-depth feedback, their workload must be higher. Thoughts and experience welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


8 PM of day 13 was mine. I'm guessing you'll hear tomorrow or Monday.

Have not received feedback yet, so maybe I'm not on that list (6 days after that now). Will likely try to load it as is after tomorrow. Plan to set for preorder a bit with days remaining for a further edit if actionable prior to launch if feedback comes late. Seeing how others proceed has been helpful. (Already set an event ad buy for something in print for May to correspond to kindle countdown deal, so don't want to dally too long.) Files are ready to submit, but was hoping for a bit of feedback to use. Will see.


----------



## kalencap

Steve, hope you feel better soon.

Billingsgate, some services help get into H & T. I think it is safe to say time in H & T gets another set of eyeballs on entries outside of the genre lists. During murky middle, my entry only kept up page views while in H & T. So, one advantage of H&T is more page views. That doesn’t necessarily correlate with kindle press picking the title, but it is a preview promo benefit. My internal page views to external were about three to one. So, for every one person I brought in with ads or posts amazon’s kindle scout gave me three. Trust me, a kindle pre-order listing on Amazon is not going to be nearly as discoverable as on scout. So, promotional exposure wise, I’m content with my ad spend for scout (proportionately the majority in Facebook). But, my goals wouldn’t necessarily be the same as yours.

Wish everyone well on your campaigns. This is a good group of supportive authors on this forum (and rational, yay. That is not true if everywhere.)


----------



## Kay7979

kalencap said:


> 8 PM of day 13 was mine. I'm guessing you'll hear tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Have not received feedback yet, so maybe I'm not on that list (6 days after that now). Will likely try to load it as is after tomorrow. Plan to set for preorder a bit with days remaining for a further edit if actionable prior to launch if feedback comes late. Seeing how others proceed has been helpful. (Already set an event ad buy for something in print for May to correspond to kindle countdown deal, so don't want to dally too long.) Files are ready to submit, but was hoping for a bit of feedback to use. Will see.


You had some killer campaign stats, so one would assume you'd be shortlisted and get feedback. But maybe who gets feedback is as unpredictable as other things about Scout.


----------



## Billingsgate

Perhaps a stupid, naive, newbie question, but... Where do I find my stats on my KS campaign page? My campaign has been live for a little over a day. I see it marked as "hot" (thanks to family members, I presume), but the only other information shown is in the right-hand column:

0 Hours in Hot & Trending
0 Page views
Last updated: Never

No countdown circle or daily graphs as seen in Lincoln's book, no click-through to find other information. Is it still too early? Is there a secret place to find this information?


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Once you sign in you click on the Your Campaigns at the top of the page. You’ll see your book then and a button with view tour campaign stats. Sounds like you are still waiting on the first daily update though. For me it happens usually around 4am east coast time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahaqielx

kalencap said:


> 8 PM of day 13 was mine. I'm guessing you'll hear tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Have not received feedback yet, so maybe I'm not on that list (6 days after that now). Will likely try to load it as is after tomorrow. Plan to set for preorder a bit with days remaining for a further edit if actionable prior to launch if feedback comes late. Seeing how others proceed has been helpful. (Already set an event ad buy for something in print for May to correspond to kindle countdown deal, so don't want to dally too long.) Files are ready to submit, but was hoping for a bit of feedback to use. Will see.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open and nominated:
> 
> Wards and Wonders by Kay L. Ling
> Ghostly Intentions by Jill James
> The Haunting of Kaleb Bell by W. & W. Sawday
> 
> Then signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> hypnoSnatch by Trisha Mcnary
> Closure by Tasche Laine
> 
> Thanks Mark !
> 
> Best of luck to all five!
> 
> Mark


----------



## TrishaMcNary

My campaign ends in a few hours (with a lot of other people)  Can anyone who has been through this tell me if we'll get an email right after the campaign ends? Like saying, "Your campaign is over. You'll hear from us in 2 days to 2 weeks"? I just don't want to freak out if I see an email from them tomorrow morning.  

Feeling very nervous already...


----------



## Kay7979

TrishaMcNary said:


> My campaign ends in a few hours (with a lot of other people)  Can anyone who has been through this tell me if we'll get an email right after the campaign ends? Like saying, "Your campaign is over. You'll hear from us in 2 days to 2 weeks"? I just don't want to freak out if I see an email from them tomorrow morning.
> 
> Feeling very nervous already...


Yes, as I recall you get an email saying something to the effect that you'll be getting a response from them in a few business days.

See you in the waiting room. There will be snacks!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, as I recall you get an email saying something to the effect that you'll be getting a response from them in a few business days.
> 
> See you in the waiting room. There will be snacks!


Thanks Kay. See you then. I'm already nervous today - why wait till tomorrow I guess I was thinking.


----------



## TascheLaine

This is it . . . for five of us! Our books go off the grid in half an hour. Then what? Haha! Patience isn't exactly my best virtue.  

Best of luck to all!

~Tasche


----------



## Billingsgate

TascheLaine said:


> This is it . . . for five of us! Our books go off the grid in half an hour. Then what? Haha! Patience isn't exactly my best virtue.


Good luck to all five of you. Too bad I get to nominate only three. I hope you'll share your experiences once you all get your acceptances for publication!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Louise Cole said:


> Hi fellow Scouters I'm in for my second time around. Just popped by to say hello. I quite often support the people currently scouting but I haven't stopped by the boards in a while. Look forward to getting to know you all. My campaign is here.
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2DXQ6TO970W4S
> 
> Luck to one and all
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise! I remember you from last time  How have you found your Kindle Press experience so far?

Just to let you know, there seems to be a typo in your book description on your Scout page. As I'm sure you already know, you can get them to fix it for you.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

My third campaign on Kindle Scout has just started - Steve, will you add me to your list? (I hope you are feeling a bit better.)

It's the third in my *Time Rats* time travel series, _Future Warrior_: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29AEN5XXNV8CO


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Lexi Revellian said:


> My third campaign on Kindle Scout has just started - Steve, will you add me to your list? (I hope you are feeling a bit better.)
> 
> It's the third in my *Time Rats* time travel series, _Future Warrior_: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29AEN5XXNV8CO


Hi Lexi! Good to see you back with another Time Rats book. Have you been happy with how the second one went as a sequel with Kindle Press?


----------



## Variath

Two slots are free and nominated:

The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton 

Best of luck to Olivant and Lee


----------



## Lexi Revellian

MelanieCellier said:


> Hi Lexi! Good to see you back with another Time Rats book. Have you been happy with how the second one went as a sequel with Kindle Press?


Well, _Dreams of the Machines_ earned out its advance in the first six weeks or so, which was nice, and most readers of TR1 buy TR2, as far as I can tell by my sales figures. I'm not sure Kindle Press has quite figured out yet the best way to promote series, and the staff changes at KP have meant a loss of continuity, as they are dealing with many books they didn't choose and haven't read.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Variath said:


> Two slots are free and nominated:
> 
> The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
> The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
> 
> Best of luck to Olivant and Lee


Thanks! Wish i could skip the waiting limbo, hopefully someone will pop the kettle on for when i get there


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Lexi Revellian said:


> Well, _Dreams of the Machines_ earned out its advance in the first six weeks or so, which was nice, and most readers of TR1 buy TR2, as far as I can tell by my sales figures. I'm not sure Kindle Press has quite figured out yet the best way to promote series, and the staff changes at KP have meant a loss of continuity, as they are dealing with many books they didn't choose and haven't read.


Congrats! Sounds like it's been a success  Do both books get promos, or do they just promo the first one and let the readers flow through?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

MelanieCellier said:


> Congrats! Sounds like it's been a success  Do book books get promos, or do they just promo the first one and let the readers flow through?


I can only speak for my books. I haven't had any promotions recently, just price drops which don't achieve much. Given a choice I'd favour extra marketing for the first book in a series, and maybe a boxed set.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Lexi Revellian said:


> I can only speak for my books. I haven't had any promotions recently, just price drops which don't achieve much. Given a choice I'd favour extra marketing for the first book in a series, and maybe a boxed set.


Oh, that's frustrating! Hopefully they'll accept book 3 and do a big promo on book 1 to coincide with the launch


----------



## Lexi Revellian

MelanieCellier said:


> Oh, that's frustrating! Hopefully they'll accept book 3 and do a big promo on book 1 to coincide with the launch


Thanks, Melanie, that's a nice thought - but who knows the mysterious ways of Kindle Scout/Press?


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I'm thick-headed and groggy and hacking but otherwise, I'm here, Huckleberry.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
2 days left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
3 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
6 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
6 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
6 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
6 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
7 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
7 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
9 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
9 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
13 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
13 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
13 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
13 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
13 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
14 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
14 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
15 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
15 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
15 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
20 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
20 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
21 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
28 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
28 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
29 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign.

Essentially, the editors' issues with my book revolve around two things. First, this is book one of a spin-off series, and they cited examples of things they felt needed more explanation for those who had not read the original series. It's tricky to know what to include for new readers when you're so familiar with the story yourself. Some things seemed like optional information or backstory to me, but the editors wanted more details, and I agreed with many of the items they mentioned. Second, which is the greater problem, I have a number of plot threads that won't be fully resolved until the end of the series, and they felt the story would be more compelling to new readers with more focus on one central plot point. In fact, they recommended moving up events that will be covered in book two, and I really don't think that will work, especially since the book is already over 90K words. I will need to read their letter a number of times and give it serious thought. The book is formatted and ready to publish, and while I don't mind adding small bits of explanatory information, I'm not in favor of altering the plot extensively. 

They noted that my writing is extremely smooth and professional and the editing is excellent, which was good to hear. I'm really glad to get their decision so quickly so I can get to work on what ever changes I decide to make.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Kay7979 said:


> Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign.
> 
> Essentially, the editors' issues with my book revolve around two things. First, this is book one of a spin-off series, and they cited examples of things they felt needed more explanation for those who had not read the original series. It's tricky to know what to include for new readers when you're so familiar with the story yourself. Some things seemed like optional information or backstory to me, but the editors wanted more details, and I agreed with many of the items they mentioned. Second, which is the greater problem, I have a number of plot threads that won't be fully resolved until the end of the series, and they felt the story would be more compelling to new readers with more focus on one central plot point. In fact, they recommended moving up events that will be covered in book two, and I really don't think that will work, especially since the book is already over 90K words. I will need to read their letter a number of times and give it serious thought. The book is formatted and ready to publish, and while I don't mind adding small bits of explanatory information, I'm not in favor of altering the plot extensively.
> 
> They noted that my writing is extremely smooth and professional and the editing is excellent, which was good to hear. I'm really glad to get their decision so quickly so I can get to work on what ever changes I decide to make.


Wow, that was super fast. Sorry you didnt manage a scout win, but I'm sure the book will do great. Sounds like you know where you're going with your own series, I would be inclined to leave the plot points where they are as well.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Kay7979 said:



> Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign.


Holy wow. Sorry to hear that, Kay, but I know you have a strong plan in place already. Good luck!


----------



## SueSeabury

Billingsgate said:


> Hi all. I'm new here. My first Kindle Scout campaign just went live. And already I'm feeling overwhelmed. I've read this forum until I've gone cross-eyed, and devoured Lincoln's book. I'm seeking feedback and advice (and of course nominations ).
> 
> First, I hope I'm being realistic in my expectations. I'm a cartoonist, and have published several humor books. This is my first novel (actually my third, but the first two deservedly remain in a dark drawer forever). I haven't had so much fun writing anything in a long time, which I hope comes across in the prose. That said, I have no expectations as to whether or not it will be selected for publication. If I didn't think it was publication-worthy, I would never have entered into KS. On the other hand, whether or not it's selected, I see KS as an excellent opportunity to get real feedback about my work--test its commercial appeal, how many pages people read (do they peter out and give up?), and my ability to reach out and promote my work.
> 
> Therein lies the rub. I wrote my novel under a pen name, to differentiate my 'literary' career from my political cartooning work. My mailing list and pitiful social media following are all people interested in political satire about China (talk about a tiny niche) and potty humor kids' books, while this novel is a romantic comedy set in southern Italy. My pen name identity, JR Laurence, has no Facebook page (what would I put there?), I have never warmed to Twitter, and so on. In many ways, 'JR Laurence' is starting from scratch.
> 
> That said, I'm looking for up-to-date advice about what's working for you in getting nominations. Lincoln's book is nearly two years old, and already a number of his links are out of date. My questions are:
> 
> 1) Do Fiverr KS campaigns work?
> 2) How much would you _really_ budget to promote a KS campaign? $100? $250? I'm asking how much you spent.
> 3) It seems that all the Facebook groups for author promotion are promoting only to other authors. Where do readers actually hang out?
> 4) I'd *love* your feedback about the little banner I've designed, which I'm thinking of asking people on my lists to post or Tweet. I might even attempt Facebook ads with it. Find it below. Is it too wordy? Too busy? Am I allowed to use the Kindle Scout logo?
> 
> Finally, I'd be thrilled, honored, and your best friend forever if you'd be so kind as to *please, please preview and nominate my book* (I've nominated others from this forum's links, so note that I'm genuinely part of this group):


1) Not sure, but I hear a lot of them are click farms. I'm new at this too, but I prefer to get real feedback from potential readers. I've also been told that scout is going to pick something they think will sell, so ultimately the # of votes doesn't matter.
2) I spent $20 on readper, and I think it was a waste. (See above about phony vs real votes.) I signed up before I really knew what I was doing, and for all that, it didn't seem to generate much traffic. Could be my cover, blurb etc though. Lots of variables.
3) Excellent question. If you find out, let me know.
4) Love it! So charming. I've gotten some traffic off FB & Twitter (not ads), so it's worth a shot. If you do twitter, I suggest quoting your story to hook and tie to # events so more people will see it. 
Story sounds good. Will nominate when I get a free slot. Best of luck!


----------



## sahaqielx

Kay7979 said:


> Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign.
> 
> Essentially, the editors' issues with my book revolve around two things. First, this is book one of a spin-off series, and they cited examples of things they felt needed more explanation for those who had not read the original series. It's tricky to know what to include for new readers when you're so familiar with the story yourself. Some things seemed like optional information or backstory to me, but the editors wanted more details, and I agreed with many of the items they mentioned. Second, which is the greater problem, I have a number of plot threads that won't be fully resolved until the end of the series, and they felt the story would be more compelling to new readers with more focus on one central plot point. In fact, they recommended moving up events that will be covered in book two, and I really don't think that will work, especially since the book is already over 90K words. I will need to read their letter a number of times and give it serious thought. The book is formatted and ready to publish, and while I don't mind adding small bits of explanatory information, I'm not in favor of altering the plot extensively.
> 
> They noted that my writing is extremely smooth and professional and the editing is excellent, which was good to hear. I'm really glad to get their decision so quickly so I can get to work on what ever changes I decide to make.


Sorry to hear that Kay. Rejections are super tough. Hopefully, you can leverage the feedback and make your book that much better. People have told me that there's no rhyme or reason to the length of time that it takes for a response, but I keep trying to parse some pattern out of it. I just saw that one of my nominated books (whose campaign ended a few days after my own) was not selected. I am on day 12 in the waiting room, and being put out of my misery sooner rather than later is looking better and better ...


----------



## Kay7979

T E Scott Writer said:


> Wow, that was super fast. Sorry you didnt manage a scout win, but I'm sure the book will do great. Sounds like you know where you're going with your own series, I would be inclined to leave the plot points where they are as well.


Thanks. They say one central plot point doesn't emerge early enough in the story, which can cause some readers to abandon a book. I can't argue with that, and yet I have read my share of epic fantasies with highly involved plots, and I'm having trouble saying whether they all had a clear, central plot point. Book one of my original trilogy had a simpler plot. It was a classic "defeat the evil ruler" plot but with a lot of unique aspects, including the magic system etc. Book two tended to be more like this one. A lot was going on, there were several obstacles to overcome, and a big revelation at the end that opened the door to a new group of challenges to be met in book three. I was worried readers would think the book ended without a proper resolution, even though it wasn't really a cliffhanger ending, but I've never gotten any complaints about it. I don't want to disregard legitimate problems, potentially ruining what they see as strong points of my writing. Their best comment was : "You're clearly a professional-level writer: your prose, dialogue, worldbuilding, and character development are on par with bestselling authors in this very competitive genre."

I want to put out my best possible work, but I recently participated in a fantasy novel contest where the bloggers/judges ripped apart each others' finalists, so clearly, what constitutes a compelling fantasy novel isn't easy to determine.


----------



## JadeKerrion

Kay7979 said:


> Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign.
> 
> Essentially, the editors' issues with my book revolve around two things. First, this is book one of a spin-off series, and they cited examples of things they felt needed more explanation for those who had not read the original series. It's tricky to know what to include for new readers when you're so familiar with the story yourself. Some things seemed like optional information or backstory to me, but the editors wanted more details, and I agreed with many of the items they mentioned. Second, which is the greater problem, I have a number of plot threads that won't be fully resolved until the end of the series, and they felt the story would be more compelling to new readers with more focus on one central plot point. In fact, they recommended moving up events that will be covered in book two, and I really don't think that will work, especially since the book is already over 90K words. I will need to read their letter a number of times and give it serious thought. The book is formatted and ready to publish, and while I don't mind adding small bits of explanatory information, I'm not in favor of altering the plot extensively.
> 
> They noted that my writing is extremely smooth and professional and the editing is excellent, which was good to hear. I'm really glad to get their decision so quickly so I can get to work on what ever changes I decide to make.


Glad you got a quick reply and useful feedback from the Scout team, even if they didn't select your book. Good luck on its upcoming release.

Now I'm super anxious about my book - which is the 5th book in a series. It is a standalone, but of course it's got references back to the main series... Sigh.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks. They say one central plot point doesn't emerge early enough in the story, which can cause some readers to abandon a book. I can't argue with that, and yet I have read my share of epic fantasies with highly involved plots, and I'm having trouble saying whether they all had a clear, central plot point. Book one of my original trilogy had a simpler plot. It was a classic "defeat the evil ruler" plot but with a lot of unique aspects, including the magic system etc. Book two tended to be more like this one. A lot was going on, there were several obstacles to overcome, and a big revelation at the end that opened the door to a new group of challenges to be met in book three. I was worried readers would think the book ended without a proper resolution, even though it wasn't really a cliffhanger ending, but I've never gotten any complaints about it. I don't want to disregard legitimate problems, potentially ruining what they see as strong points of my writing. Their best comment was : "You're clearly a professional-level writer: your prose, dialogue, worldbuilding, and character development are on par with bestselling authors in this very competitive genre."
> 
> I want to put out my best possible work, but I recently participated in a fantasy novel contest where the bloggers/judges ripped apart each others' finalists, so clearly, what constitutes a compelling fantasy novel isn't easy to determine.


It does sound as if some of the feedback is problematic. Perhaps this goes back to some extent to what Lexi was saying earlier in a different context: KP doesn't really know what to do with series books. Given the popularity of the series concept with a lot of readers, especially many in the KU crowd, it might be wise for them to figure it out.

Of course, the editors don't seem to like epic fantasy all that well, and, as you say, epic fantasy tends toward intricate plot structures.


----------



## Jill James

Wow, Kay. I thought for sure you would get picked. Can't wait to read the whole book!!


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> Wow, Kay. I thought for sure you would get picked. Can't wait to read the whole book!!


Thank you, Jill. I didn't even get time to eat any of the snacks in the waiting room, LOL. Please eat my share, and good luck with Ghostly Intentions.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kay7979 said:


> Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign.
> 
> Essentially, the editors' issues with my book revolve around two things. First, this is book one of a spin-off series, and they cited examples of things they felt needed more explanation for those who had not read the original series. It's tricky to know what to include for new readers when you're so familiar with the story yourself. Some things seemed like optional information or backstory to me, but the editors wanted more details, and I agreed with many of the items they mentioned. Second, which is the greater problem, I have a number of plot threads that won't be fully resolved until the end of the series, and they felt the story would be more compelling to new readers with more focus on one central plot point. In fact, they recommended moving up events that will be covered in book two, and I really don't think that will work, especially since the book is already over 90K words. I will need to read their letter a number of times and give it serious thought. The book is formatted and ready to publish, and while I don't mind adding small bits of explanatory information, I'm not in favor of altering the plot extensively.
> 
> They noted that my writing is extremely smooth and professional and the editing is excellent, which was good to hear. I'm really glad to get their decision so quickly so I can get to work on what ever changes I decide to make.


Sorry to hear you got rejected Kay, but I know you were going into this knowing that they might not know what to do with your epic fantasy. I think you got great feedback though and its good that you haven't had to wait for two weeks. All of your hours in hot and trending definitely got their attention to read it through good and early. I would stick to what you think is best in terms of the plot structure and overall arcs of the different books in the series. But one thing to consider about the backstory is to include a summary from the previous trilogy. I have seen that done to good effect before, and quite often it is essential in fantasy so you can remember what the bloomin' hell was going on!

Well good luck with your launch! I can't see them picking up my book Kingshold either, so I just hope they don't leave me hanging for too long.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

Variath said:


> Two slots are free and nominated:
> 
> The Lunar Deception by T.E. Olivant
> The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
> 
> Best of luck to Olivant and Lee


Thanks for that! Now I'm just waiting to get into the waiting room


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign. . . .
> 
> They noted that my writing is extremely smooth and professional and the editing is excellent, which was good to hear. I'm really glad to get their decision so quickly so I can get to work on what ever changes I decide to make.


Wow! That was fast! No cookies for you, haha. It was nice of them to also tell you what's good about it, softening the blow a bit. Will you do KDP now? How did you publish your other books?


----------



## Kay7979

TascheLaine said:


> Wow! That was fast! No cookies for you, haha. It was nice of them to also tell you what's good about it, softening the blow a bit. Will you do KDP now? How did you publish your other books?


Yes, the eBook will be published through KDP, as I did with my trilogy, and the paperback is ready to go with Createspace. First, I have to make the changes I find relevant and justified. The rest of their suggestions I must disregard, or I'll end up with a different book than I intended.

It has been extremely helpful to read the feedback others have shared here. Someone on this thread, I think it was Julianne Q Johnson, mentioned that the editors complained that she did not have a defined antagonist. She pointed out that in some stories, the antagonist is adverse circumstances, or the world itself. Other posters responded that a story of that nature may be deemed more literary than most genre fiction. The editors had a similar issue with my book. They wanted a more defined antagonist, and they wanted me to foreshadow much earlier what I intend to be a shocking twist ending! Without going into a long explanation about my plot, let's just say the antagonist is the culture of the civilized world, which a segment of the population is reentering after more than two centuries of isolation. They don't know who to trust, or whether their lives will be better or worse, and the "civilized world" is dictating how they will now live their lives. I think the plot may be more ambitious than what they're used to. For better or worse, I have to be true to my own vision for the story.


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Sorry to hear you got rejected Kay, but I know you were going into this knowing that they might not know what to do with your epic fantasy. I think you got great feedback though and its good that you haven't had to wait for two weeks. All of your hours in hot and trending definitely got their attention to read it through good and early. I would stick to what you think is best in terms of the plot structure and overall arcs of the different books in the series. But one thing to consider about the backstory is to include a summary from the previous trilogy. I have seen that done to good effect before, and quite often it is essential in fantasy so you can remember what the bloomin' hell was going on!
> 
> Well good luck with your launch! I can't see them picking up my book Kingshold either, so I just hope they don't leave me hanging for too long.


Thanks for your suggestion. I may consider adding a summary if I can make it brief. I hate prologues, so I'm trying to avoid an actual prologue.

Don't assume that they won't like your book just because mine got shot down. If your plot is somewhat more conventional--you have a defined antagonist--they may like it. But you may find it disturbing to hear that they thought my cover was too pastoral to grab readers, and they like the covers for books one and three of my trilogy better, as it shows characters doing something. Apparently they don't know that the trend for epic fantasy has been away from that kind of cover (although I obviously like that style). After spending what you and I did for a cover artist who has done work for major publishing houses, neither of us are about to alter his work.


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, the eBook will be published through KDP, as I did with my trilogy, and the paperback is ready to go with Createspace. First, I have to make the changes I find relevant and justified. The rest of their suggestions I must disregard, or I'll end up with a different book than I intended.
> 
> It has been extremely helpful to read the feedback others have shared here. Someone on this thread, I think it was Julianne Q Johnson, mentioned that the editors complained that she did not have a defined antagonist. She pointed out that in some stories, the antagonist is adverse circumstances, or the world itself. Other posters responded that a story of that nature may be deemed more literary than most genre fiction. The editors had a similar issue with my book. They wanted a more defined antagonist, and they wanted me to foreshadow much earlier what I intend to be a shocking twist ending! Without going into a long explanation about my plot, let's just say the antagonist is the culture of the civilized world, which a segment of the population is reentering after more than two centuries of isolation. They don't know who to trust, or whether their lives will be better or worse, and the "civilized world" is dictating how they will now live their lives. I think the plot may be more ambitious than what they're used to. For better or worse, I have to be true to my own vision for the story.


I agree wholeheartedly! You have to be true to your own vision. That's what I worry about most with the editors . . . that they will try to change too much, and then it won't be the same story. It's nice to know I have options, and sounds like KDP is an excellent back up plan. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Louise Cole

MelanieCellier said:


> Hi Louise! I remember you from last time  How have you found your Kindle Press experience so far?
> 
> Just to let you know, there seems to be a typo in your book description on your Scout page. As I'm sure you already know, you can get them to fix it for you.


Hi Melanie
How are you? Yes, I know - there were a few errors because it seemed that someone had typed it in and lots of punctuation had gone funky... they've fixed it now. Thanks for pointing it out.
KP has been interesting. I've learned a lot about marketing my book and it certainly gives you a strong start and access to a good review base. I'm not entirely sure that Kp's promotions are always as effective as they could be for some authors. I've had one in the Uk where the book sold really strongly and I was number 2 in my categories - but mostly it's very US centric. You don't get much warning of promotions either so you can't book anything meaningful against them and unless KP does serious promotion, dropping the price alone doesn't do much.Best part of being with KP is a very supportive stable of writers and Kindle Unlimited which probably accounts for half of everyone's sales.

Out of interest what kind of views are people getting now? I had my first day yesterday and I wasn't H&T at all - but the book had 780 views. That's 25% of what I got in the whole month this time last year.

Louise


----------



## Cecelia

My book, _Mystic Evermore_ got more views than either of my previous books had during their entire campaigns in it's first ten days. Which seems to show that genre matters as the main difference is that this is a vampire romance!

However, now it is hidden on about page three and it's views have slumped to zero. I've saved a couple of sites to post on until this moment. However, main traffic was internal. Either that has risen, or external sources have lost interest.


----------



## nomas

dpwoolliscroft said:


> I decided to write a blog post with my progress so far and some thoughts on what has worked from a marketing perspective. Might be interesting to some of you.
> 
> http://dpwoolliscroft.com/2018/02/22/kindlescout-campaign-update/


An interesting post, D.P. 
I've marked your entry and am looking forward to reading it later this weekend. 
I have a campaign that will start Sunday and am at a total loss as to how to create a clickable banner like the one you have on your blog. Is this something KindleScout offers or do you have someone else make it for you? Many thanks.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Louise Cole said:


> Hi Melanie
> How are you? Yes, I know - there were a few errors because it seemed that someone had typed it in and lots of punctuation had gone funky... they've fixed it now. Thanks for pointing it out.
> KP has been interesting. I've learned a lot about marketing my book and it certainly gives you a strong start and access to a good review base. I'm not entirely sure that Kp's promotions are always as effective as they could be for some authors. I've had one in the Uk where the book sold really strongly and I was number 2 in my categories - but mostly it's very US centric. You don't get much warning of promotions either so you can't book anything meaningful against them and unless KP does serious promotion, dropping the price alone doesn't do much.Best part of being with KP is a very supportive stable of writers and Kindle Unlimited which probably accounts for half of everyone's sales.
> 
> Out of interest what kind of views are people getting now? I had my first day yesterday and I wasn't H&T at all - but the book had 780 views. That's 25% of what I got in the whole month this time last year.
> 
> Louise


How annoying that they introduced errors! I still haven't done another campaign, but from the talk on the thread, organic views are now much higher than they used to be, with a decent campaign seeing many thousands of views. They also seem to have changed the formula for H&T so that it seems to take into account the whole campaign (with some kind of weighting, presumably), so it makes it extremely difficult to get on H&T on the first day regardless of number of views/nominations. (Someone correct me if I've got this wrong!)

I'm struggling to pull up exact numbers in my memory right now, but I think 780 is still good first day numbers


----------



## BrianToups

I found out about Kboards just recently, and I can't believe what I've been missing out on!
I am running my Kindle Scout Campaign here if you want to check it out. 

kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7M1VB1Y455JB


My next mission is to get reading and start nominating some of you guys' campaigns.
Good luck!


----------



## KrWard

I'm finding it so hard to be patient as this campaign is so much more stressful than I had expected. While I know the likelihood of being selected is very slim, I'm unknown and brand new, I still have hope which I'm trying to temper with realism. Reading the insight from rejection letters people have posted has been very beneficial and I believe the feedback I will inevitably receive will help me as a writer. But that doesn't make it easy to experience.

As for my campaign, I started off strong in H&T with nearly 2k views and am now in a total slump with views under twenty yesterday. Ugh. I'm truly hoping the correlation between H&T and page views is not a defining factor in their decision. I have the greatest admiration for those of you who have been through this process multiple times!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13HTZCAHEL9Z9


----------



## kalencap

Kay7979 said:


> Believe it or not, I already got the rejection notice along with extremely detailed feedback for Wards and Wonders, proving that books that look like strong contenders are read during the campaign.
> 
> Essentially, the editors' issues with my book revolve around two things. First, this is book one of a spin-off series, and they cited examples of things they felt needed more explanation for those who had not read the original series. It's tricky to know what to include for new readers when you're so familiar with the story yourself. Some things seemed like optional information or backstory to me, but the editors wanted more details, and I agreed with many of the items they mentioned. Second, which is the greater problem, I have a number of plot threads that won't be fully resolved until the end of the series, and they felt the story would be more compelling to new readers with more focus on one central plot point. In fact, they recommended moving up events that will be covered in book two, and I really don't think that will work, especially since the book is already over 90K words. I will need to read their letter a number of times and give it serious thought. The book is formatted and ready to publish, and while I don't mind adding small bits of explanatory information, I'm not in favor of altering the plot extensively.
> 
> They noted that my writing is extremely smooth and professional and the editing is excellent, which was good to hear. I'm really glad to get their decision so quickly so I can get to work on what ever changes I decide to make.


That's great you received feedback. Sorry you weren't selected. Hope all goes well with your release.

I'm getting ready to move mine to publication (if the file uploads work out) sans feedback. Must not have appealed enough to the editor team. Knew with multiple POV it would be a stretch, but some readers seem to like it.


----------



## Billingsgate

Bill Hiatt said:


> Perhaps this goes back to some extent to what Lexi was saying earlier in a different context: KP doesn't really know what to do with series books. Given the popularity of the series concept with a lot of readers, especially many in the KU crowd, it might be wise for them to figure it out.


In all my reading prior to submitting to KS, this seemed to be the consensus: that KS is ideal for one-off titles, much less so for something that is clearly part of a series. I can understand the logic, since Kindle Press's promotions would get tangled up in related books which are out of their control. I see that some people here have had their series books accepted, so it isn't a hard and fast rule. I certainly figured this into my thinking before taking the plunge, figuring a one-off title would have one less obstacle toward possible acceptance.


----------



## KrWard

BrianToups said:


> I found out about Kboards just recently, and I can't believe what I've been missing out on!
> I am running my Kindle Scout Campaign here if you want to check it out.
> 
> kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7M1VB1Y455JB
> 
> My next mission is to get reading and start nominating some of you guys' campaigns.
> Good luck!


Welcome to KB! I too am brand new to this platform and am in the midst of my first campaign. It's an interesting experience! I must say that this group of people on KB are both knowledgeable and supportive. I'm enjoying reading the insightful posts. I'm going to go check out your campaign!

Here's mine if you want to take a look. 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13HTZCAHEL9Z9


----------



## Iolanthe

I had two slots and nominated The Lunar Deception and The Last Hunter. Good luck!

My book The Space in You has nine more days in its campaign. I've been trying to figure out how to target promotion and where to direct dollars--all the info here has been very helpful--but I haven't had many results. Had a Twitter ad that ran for a week and one Readper promo. No Hot & Trending time and compared to the numbers of page views some have mentioned, in the thousands, nowhere near that many. This experience reinforces my suspicion I need to get a newsletter going stat.

The other novels I've put out have not been genre-specific like The Space in You, which is sci-fi, and it's a learning curve to understand how to reach genre readers looking for a spaceship adventure with AI implications as a central theme. Figuring out how to market a book is the trickiest part for me and it seems many of us. Depending on the description and cover, a hundred different variations could sound like a hundred different books, while the words inside stay the same. 

Best of luck to those in the waiting room. I appreciate the editor feedback many of you have shared--valuable information there on how books are perceived by the editors.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. The doctor tells me it's a case of bronchitis but we likely caught it in time. I've got a course of horsepill antibiotics to work through and the cold behind it all seems to be breaking up a bit. I'm hacking and coughing up gross gooey green globules of phlegm and my speaking voice sounds like the love child of Louis Armstrong and George Burns gargling in a sandstorm.

God bless the internet. I can talk to people without straining my voice.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
2 days left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
5 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
5 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
5 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
5 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
6 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
6 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
8 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
8 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
12 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
12 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
12 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
12 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
12 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
13 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
13 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
14 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
14 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
14 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
19 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
19 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
20 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
27 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
27 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
28 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JT Osbourne

Happy weekend, everyone.

I have two nomination slots coming free at the end of the day and will be nominating _The Last Hunter_ and _Kingshold_. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Billingsgate said:


> In all my reading prior to submitting to KS, this seemed to be the consensus: that KS is ideal for one-off titles, much less so for something that is clearly part of a series. I can understand the logic, since Kindle Press's promotions would get tangled up in related books which are out of their control. I see that some people here have had their series books accepted, so it isn't a hard and fast rule. I certainly figured this into my thinking before taking the plunge, figuring a one-off title would have one less obstacle toward possible acceptance.


I think it's true that a standalone is probably a better bet than a series book, especially one after the first book. I totally get why KP operates that way--if one is thinking only in terms of one book. However, a lot of publishers look beyond just the one book to think in terms of authors. Sure, sometimes individual books can be big moneymakers, but it tends to be books by authors with name recognition that makes the real success stories. Some bestselling authors primarily write standalones--Stephen King comes to mind, though even he has the Dark Tower series. However, authors with fans who loved their first book tend to have a lot of sell-through, series or not. Think about most of the contemporary authors whose names we know. Very few of them are one-hit wonders. Their fame and fortune is almost always built on a large fan base that developed over time.

Because KP doesn't seem to get this, I think they miss out on opportunities. I also think they miss out on opportunities by rejecting books that sound as if they would have taken them with just minor corrections. Yes, I know they want the process to be fast, but as we've seen from their feedback, they reject people whose writing they think is brilliant or comparable to published authors in general. Many publishers would try to work with the author to see if mutually agreeable changes could be made. Not KP, though. It's a straight up or down vote, and on to the next book.

Don't get me wrong--I like the KS process and will be submitting again. I do think KS misses some bets by not looking beyond the single manuscript to the big picture.

Fun fact: KP does have at least one series of its own--the Princess Dracula series. I'm gathering the first one did so well that John Patrick Kennedy got his subsequent books accepted without a KS campaign (which previously selected authors can do). So KP would consider a series if they picked up the first book, and it really took off.


----------



## jaxonreed

In 2016 I collected several blog posts for a look at different perspectives authors had with Kindle Scout. I've done it again with a new look at some fresher posts that are out there. Hope this is beneficial for some of y'all.

http://jaxonreed.com/bookpromotion/kindle-scout-perspectives-2018/


----------



## RE Johnston

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm hacking and coughing up gross gooey green globules of phlegm and my speaking voice sounds like the love child of Louis Armstrong and George Burns gargling in a sandstorm.


There are no symptoms like a novelist's symptoms.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Well here I am on day 2 in the waiting room. 

Kay: I was very surprised to hear you got your feedback so soon. I'm sorry you weren't selected, but I think the feedback is extremely valuable, as it tells you exactly what you need to do to get selected next time. Not all of us will even get feedback, so thank you for sharing (and other people who have shared). And they're only doing this for a few more days, unfortunately.

I was very nervous yesterday and ended up with a headache by the end of the day, so I didn't feel up to posting, but I appreciated reading all of your posts. Less nervous today because I don't think I'll hear anything today - who works on Saturday? I don't have any snacks yet, but my adult son gave me a beer that's in the fridge waiting for the big moment. But it's an odd brand, "Stardust IPA," and might be undrinkable. 
Good luck to all still waiting


----------



## TascheLaine

TrishaMcNary said:


> Well here I am on day 2 in the waiting room.
> 
> Kay: I was very surprised to hear you got your feedback so soon. I'm sorry you weren't selected, but I think the feedback is extremely valuable, as it tells you exactly what you need to do to get selected next time. Not all of us will even get feedback, so thank you for sharing (and other people who have shared). And they're only doing this for a few more days, unfortunately.
> 
> I was very nervous yesterday and ended up with a headache by the end of the day, so I didn't feel up to posting, but I appreciated reading all of your posts. Less nervous today because I don't think I'll hear anything today - who works on Saturday? I don't have any snacks yet, but my adult son gave me a beer that's in the fridge waiting for the big moment. But it's an odd brand, "Stardust IPA," and might be undrinkable.
> Good luck to all still waiting


Trisha, I'm right there with you. I'd be surprised if any of us gets a notice over the weekend. Doesn't make the waiting any easier though...

Thanks for waiting with me. 

~Tasche


----------



## BrianToups

jaxonreed said:


> In 2016 I collected several blog posts for a look at different perspectives authors had with Kindle Scout. I've done it again with a new look at some fresher posts that are out there. Hope this is beneficial for some of y'all.
> 
> http://jaxonreed.com/bookpromotion/kindle-scout-perspectives-2018/


This is terrific information! Thank you. Lincoln Cole, who is on your list, has some really great tips on how to market your kindle book or kindle scout campaign... He is helping me get through the slump in the middle of my campaign for Star Kin. I pretty much tapped out all my friends and family in the first two weeks. Lesson learned... this is not a sprint. A month can feel like a very long time with one of your books out there.

- Brian


----------



## TrishaMcNary

TascheLaine said:


> Trisha, I'm right there with you. I'd be surprised if any of us gets a notice over the weekend. Doesn't make the waiting any easier though...
> 
> Thanks for waiting with me.
> 
> ~Tasche


Hi Tasche: It was great to hear from you. I was starting to feel all alone in this room.  
I don't expect to hear anything from KS today, but I think I've heard of people getting the news on Sunday night at midnight.  I'll have to try not to stay up till then to check my email.


----------



## nomas

I got a notice Friday that my very first campaign would start as of 12:00 a.m. on 2/25/18, with a link to the preview page. And, darned if I didn't find a mistake in the excerpt they'll publish (something the proofreader I hired didn't catch). 

In the email, KS offered a link to contact them with regard to typos or other issues  of concern. I've contacted them twice asking for a fix--once Friday, once today--and heard nothing back.

Does anyone know if I'll ever get an opportunity to correct the error? Thanks.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I got a notice Friday that my very first campaign would start as of 12:00 a.m. on 2/25/18, with a link to the preview page. And, darned if I didn't find a mistake in the excerpt they'll publish (something the proofreader I hired didn't catch).
> 
> In the email, KS offered a link to contact them with regard to typos or other issues of concern. I've contacted them twice asking for a fix--once Friday, once today--and heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone know if I'll ever get an opportunity to correct the error? Thanks.


They'll correct it for you, but probably not over the weekend


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I got a notice Friday that my very first campaign would start as of 12:00 a.m. on 2/25/18, with a link to the preview page. And, darned if I didn't find a mistake in the excerpt they'll publish (something the proofreader I hired didn't catch).
> 
> In the email, KS offered a link to contact them with regard to typos or other issues of concern. I've contacted them twice asking for a fix--once Friday, once today--and heard nothing back.
> 
> Does anyone know if I'll ever get an opportunity to correct the error? Thanks.


Yes, they'll probably fix it. They fixed some things at least twice for me. But you might not hear from them till Monday or so.


----------



## jaxonreed

BrianToups said:


> This is terrific information! Thank you. Lincoln Cole, who is on your list, has some really great tips on how to market your kindle book or kindle scout campaign... He is helping me get through the slump in the middle of my campaign for Star Kin. I pretty much tapped out all my friends and family in the first two weeks. Lesson learned... this is not a sprint. A month can feel like a very long time with one of your books out there.
> 
> - Brian


Thanks. Yeah Lincoln Cole and Steve Vernon have been absolutely outstanding for Scouters. Lots of knowledge, advice, and encouragement from those two.


----------



## RDCULP18

Hey, everyone, sorry that I haven't been back in so long, been working on Knight School's sequel and... for the first time, I'm self-publishing Knight School through Lulu Press!  They use the Ingram catalog to distribute to bookstores across the country.  I've been really busy editing, designing the print cover, adding a table of contents to the manuscript, and getting a copyright.  Luckily, since I've been doing this all on my own, I've managed to only spend money on the proof copies.  Right now, I'm waiting on my proof copies to arrive and calling my local bookstores to see if they would be willing to hold a book signing when it launches.  A long shot, I know, but I've never been one to give up.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

RDCULP18 said:


> Hey, everyone, sorry that I haven't been back in so long, been working on Knight School's sequel and... for the first time, I'm self-publishing Knight School through Lulu Press! They use the Ingram catalog to distribute to bookstores across the country. I've been really busy editing, designing the print cover, adding a table of contents to the manuscript, and getting a copyright. Luckily, since I've been doing this all on my own, I've managed to only spend money on the proof copies. Right now, I'm waiting on my proof copies to arrive and calling my local bookstores to see if they would be willing to hold a book signing when it launches. A long shot, I know, but I've never been one to give up.


I'm almost done reading it, but it's been taking a while with my campaign just ending. I'll try to get my review done by tomorrow night. Good luck


----------



## Billingsgate

More perhaps-too-late advice solicited, about categories: do they matter?

When I submitted book, Once in an Olive Moon (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26D781HUKQGTC), I listed it in four subcategories of Literature & Fiction:

Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Romance 
Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Women's Fiction 
Literature & Fiction › Women's Fiction › Contemporary Women 
Literature & Fiction › Women's Fiction › Humor

I didn't include any Romance categories, because it doesn't 100 percent fit the romance trope, since the heroine ends up not with the steaming six-packed hunk but another guy (sorry for the spoiler). This would cause any romance publisher to reject it no matter its other merits. It's definitely a comedy, which would comfortably fit the MOVIE category "Romantic Comedy", but not the standard publishing industry definition of Romantic Comedy. Hence I shied away from categorizing it as Romantic Comedy. But perhaps I'm shooting myself in the foot a tiny bit by not including it in:

Romance > Romantic Comedy

Should I ask KS to replace one of my four categories with this one? Is it too late? Does it really matter?

At the moment it's in Hot & Trending, but that could taper off very quickly. Will it help to show up as "Hot" under both top-level categories Literature, and Romance?

Argh. Confused. Any suggestions?


----------



## T E Scott Writer

So the Lunar Deception is now in the waiting room. I imagine its something like the bit in beetlejuice when they first arrive in the afterlife.
I'm hoping for a quick answer either way, but while I'm here I'll have a french martini please.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I am feeling stronger although I still regularly make weird wet noises out of the back of my throat that sound a little like a bullfrog attempting to seduce a bullmoose.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
1 day left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
4 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
4 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
4 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
4 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
5 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
5 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
7 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
7 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
11 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
11 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
11 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
11 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
11 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
12 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
12 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
13 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
13 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
13 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
18 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
18 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
19 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
26 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
26 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
27 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
29 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

Billingsgate said:


> More perhaps-too-late advice solicited, about categories: do they matter?
> 
> When I submitted book, Once in an Olive Moon (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/26D781HUKQGTC), I listed it in four subcategories of Literature & Fiction:
> 
> Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Romance
> Literature & Fiction › Contemporary Fiction › Women's Fiction
> Literature & Fiction › Women's Fiction › Contemporary Women
> Literature & Fiction › Women's Fiction › Humor
> 
> I didn't include any Romance categories, because it doesn't 100 percent fit the romance trope, since the heroine ends up not with the steaming six-packed hunk but another guy (sorry for the spoiler). This would cause any romance publisher to reject it no matter its other merits. It's definitely a comedy, which would comfortably fit the MOVIE category "Romantic Comedy", but not the standard publishing industry definition of Romantic Comedy. Hence I shied away from categorizing it as Romantic Comedy. But perhaps I'm shooting myself in the foot a tiny bit by not including it in:
> 
> Romance > Romantic Comedy
> 
> Should I ask KS to replace one of my four categories with this one? Is it too late? Does it really matter?
> 
> At the moment it's in Hot & Trending, but that could taper off very quickly. Will it help to show up as "Hot" under both top-level categories Literature, and Romance?
> 
> Argh. Confused. Any suggestions?


I wouldn't worry about the categories until you actually publish the book.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I got a notice Friday that my very first campaign would start as of 12:00 a.m. on 2/25/18, with a link to the preview page. And, darned if I didn't find a mistake in the excerpt they'll publish (something the proofreader I hired didn't catch).


I saw your newly-launched campaign this morning -- love the cover!


----------



## RDCULP18

TrishaMcNary said:


> I'm almost done reading it, but it's been taking a while with my campaign just ending. I'll try to get my review done by tomorrow night. Good luck


Thank you  I hope you like it. Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## nomas

TrishaMcNary said:


> Yes, they'll probably fix it. They fixed some things at least twice for me. But you might not hear from them till Monday or so.


Thanks, Trisha. 
Lesson learned: submit early in the week. 
I hope your headache is better.


----------



## nomas

JT Osbourne said:


> I saw your newly-launched campaign this morning -- love the cover!


Thanks, JT. I like it, too. Need to figure out how to add it to my profile.
I found the picture on Thinkstock, and then Keri Knutson at Alchemy Book Covers and Design put it together for me. Highly recommend her.

https://www.alchemybookcovers.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> Thanks, JT. I like it, too. Need to figure out how to add it to my profile.
> I found the picture on Thinkstock, and then Keri Knutson at Alchemy Book Covers and Design put it together for me. Highly recommend her.


Keri has done a couple of covers for me as well - including Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp - The Book of Genesis and The Tatterdemon Omnibus: All three books of the Tatterdemon Trilogy in one whole collection

She does great work.

Here's a link to her website, just in case any of you folks want to check her out.
https://www.alchemybookcovers.com/


----------



## Kristy Tate

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I am feeling stronger although I still regularly make weird wet noises out of the back of my throat that sound a little like a bullfrog attempting to seduce a bullmoose.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
> 1 day left  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
> 4 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
> 4 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 4 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
> 4 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
> 5 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
> 5 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
> 7 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
> 7 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
> 11 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
> 11 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
> 11 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
> 11 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
> 11 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
> 12 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
> 12 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
> 13 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
> 13 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
> 13 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
> 18 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
> 18 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
> 19 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
> 26 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
> 26 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
> 27 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
> 29 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


 I have a new campaign and would love some nominations. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7VMR88PPKT34 Thanks in advance!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

T E Scott Writer said:


> So the Lunar Deception is now in the waiting room. I imagine its something like the bit in beetlejuice when they first arrive in the afterlife.
> I'm hoping for a quick answer either way, but while I'm here I'll have a french martini please.


Welcome to the room! It's already day 3 for me. I don't know if others are/were this nervous every day, but I'm constantly checking my email, expecting the news at any minute


----------



## JT Osbourne

TrishaMcNary said:


> Welcome to the room! It's already day 3 for me. I don't know if others are/were this nervous every day, but I'm constantly checking my email, expecting the news at any minute


I'm sure you're not the only one. The thing that would/will bother me the most is that it's not a first-in first-out process: I have a nomination for a campaign that closed on the 12th still showing as pending, and nominations for campaigns that ended 10 or 11 days later have already been rejected.

Have we been able to figure out if there's any sort of logic on the timing of decisions beyond what Kay pointed out a couple of days ago (which is that they probably pre-read some of the selections they deem strong contenders).


----------



## Kay7979

JT Osbourne said:


> I'm sure you're not the only one. The thing that would/will bother me the most is that it's not a first-in first-out process: I have a nomination for a campaign that closed on the 12th still showing as pending, and nominations for campaigns that ended 10 or 11 days later have already been rejected.
> 
> Have we been able to figure out if there's any sort of logic on the timing of decisions beyond what Kay pointed out a couple of days ago (which is that they probably pre-read some of the selections they deem strong contenders).


Another interesting question is are than any others beside me who have been rejected but remain listed as "under review?" How many more days will it be before my book is marked Not Selected? I'm hoping they take their time. I finished revisions the day after the rejection letter, got the manuscript reformatted, and published the paperback this morning. ARCs will take longer than I like, so I'm going to have to publish the eBook without reviews. Ugh. I'm not going to publish the eBook until nominators know the book was rejected, but the minute the notifications go out, I'm ready to go.


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> Another interesting question is are than any others beside me who have been rejected but remain listed as "under review?" How many more days will it be before my book is marked Not Selected? I'm hoping they take their time. I finished revisions the day after the rejection letter, got the manuscript reformatted, and published the paperback this morning. ARCs will take longer than I like, so I'm going to have to publish the eBook without reviews. Ugh. I'm not going to publish the eBook until nominators know the book was rejected, but the minute the notifications go out, I'm ready to go.


Yeah, I've wondered that too. You (and other authors I've met) told us your book wasn't selected, yet it is still listed as under review. Weird. At least they told YOU first! Can you imagine finding out with the public on the kindlescout site? Yikes.

My question: What did you use to publish the print version? I've heard that CreateSpace might dissolve. I've heard complaints about KDP print (beta), and I've heard IngramSpark has hidden/extra fees. I'm still researching which to go with and am looking for some input from the pros. 

Thanks,
Tasche


----------



## Cecelia

Where did you hear Create Space might dissolve? It might make sense for it to merge with Kindle, but not dissolve.

I use Ingram Spark - they have set-up fees but give wider distribution. However, my initial set-up is always via Create Space. Ingram's IT requirements are quite tricky.

_All for Love_ will be out via IS (six weeks after CS) and my son had to help with the cover file. I don't even know how I fluked the other one through!


----------



## Kay7979

TascheLaine said:


> Yeah, I've wondered that too. You (and other authors I've met) told us your book wasn't selected, yet it is still listed as under review. Weird. At least they told YOU first! Can you imagine finding out with the public on the kindlescout site? Yikes.
> 
> My question: What did you use to publish the print version? I've heard that CreateSpace might dissolve. I've heard complaints about KDP print (beta), and I've heard IngramSpark has hidden/extra fees. I'm still researching which to go with and am looking for some input from the pros.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tasche


I'm no expert, but until Createspace is no longer an option, that's what I plan to use.

As for finding out one's book is rejected via the website, that was standard procedure during the era of my first campaign. Most of us kept the Previous Nominations screen open and refreshed it obsessively. I saw my book shift from In Review to Not Selected and the email came about ten minutes later. Nominators were also notified around the same time. It used to be common for others to be aware that a book was accepted or rejected before the author knew.


----------



## TascheLaine

Cecelia said:


> Where did you hear Create Space might dissolve? It might make sense for it to merge with Kindle, but not dissolve.
> 
> I use Ingram Spark - they have set-up fees but give wider distribution. However, my initial set-up is always via create space.


I read it on a couple blogs, comparisons. Here's one: https://goodereader.com/blog/indie-author-news/ingram-spark-vs-createspace-vs-kdp-paperback

What do you mean your initial setup is with CreateSpace? You format with them and then switch to Ingram?


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> I'm no expert, but until Createspace is no longer an option, that's what I plan to use.
> 
> As for finding out one's book is rejected via the website, that was standard procedure during the era of my first campaign. Most of us kept the Previous Nominations screen open and refreshed it obsessively. I saw my book shift from In Review to Not Selected and the email came about ten minutes later. Nominators were also notified around the same time. It used to be common for others to be aware that a book was accepted or rejected before the author knew.


Oh, thanks for the info. Glad they notify the author first now...


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I'm no expert, but until Createspace is no longer an option, that's what I plan to use.
> 
> As for finding out one's book is rejected via the website, that was standard procedure during the era of my first campaign. Most of us kept the Previous Nominations screen open and refreshed it obsessively. I saw my book shift from In Review to Not Selected and the email came about ten minutes later. Nominators were also notified around the same time. It used to be common for others to be aware that a book was accepted or rejected before the author knew.


I second sticking with Createspace. Yes, it might end. I'm sure Amazon would like it to. The question is what they will do about the people who don't switch (or if it's obvious a lot of people would switch to Ingram Spark rather than Kindle Print.) Movie studios have wanted us to switch to Blu-ray for a lot longer, but note that you can still buy DVDs because the studios are reluctant to drop the format as long as people keep buying it. We'll see.


----------



## Cecelia

I format with Create Space and order the hard-copy proof. When I have checked the proof and am happy with the subsequent printed version via CS, I start on Ingram Spark formatting. 

The formatting is similar and I save on cost of proof order and avoid additional set-up fees.


----------



## LNHeintz

Hi folks,

First post here. I submitted my first novel today to KS. This should be interesting. Already feeling overwhelmed though I haven't even been accepted yet. I've enjoyed reading your comments. I'll provide more details of my book once I'm officially part of the clan and have a link. Until then, good luck!

Lauren Heintz


----------



## kalencap

Hey, hope everyone's campaigns are going well.

Not selected by Kindle Press, the ebook for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is available for a short pre-order, released March 13. See - amazon.com/dp/B07B29FTBX . Plan to have kindle countdown deal in May 6 - 12 for it.

Moving along with it. My current nominations are full, but will check in again after those clear.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I sound a lot worse than I feel.

Quick - go and grab a copy of Lincoln Cole's KINDLE SCOUT GUIDE for free on Amazon today!
https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Scout-Guide-Trending-Campaign-ebook/dp/B01LZH81LC

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
3 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
3 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
3 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
3 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
4 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
4 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
6 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
6 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
10 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
10 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
10 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
10 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
10 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
11 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
11 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
12 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
12 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
12 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
17 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
17 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
18 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
25 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
25 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
26 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
27 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
28 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Iolanthe

Had two slots, nominated Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton and Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft.


----------



## Jill James

Had open slots.

Nominated 
The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra, Undone by the Earl, and Forever Young.


----------



## BrianToups

I nominated:

Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
Forever Young by Sue Seabury

Good luck! I have multiple amazon accounts, so I'll soon be nominating more of your titles!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7M1VB1Y455JB


----------



## JT Osbourne

Jill James said:


> Had open slots.
> 
> Nominated
> The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra, Undone by the Earl, and Forever Young.


Thank you!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I may consider adding a summary if I can make it brief. I hate prologues, so I'm trying to avoid an actual prologue.
> 
> Don't assume that they won't like your book just because mine got shot down. If your plot is somewhat more conventional--you have a defined antagonist--they may like it. But you may find it disturbing to hear that they thought my cover was too pastoral to grab readers, and they like the covers for books one and three of my trilogy better, as it shows characters doing something. Apparently they don't know that the trend for epic fantasy has been away from that kind of cover (although I obviously like that style). After spending what you and I did for a cover artist who has done work for major publishing houses, neither of us are about to alter his work.


How dare they not like your cover? I thought it was awesome, and I would definitely not change it. I wouldn't change mine either if they were to ask, I think it does show they aren't that plugged into the genre but that's probably not surprising. Well I'll definitely find out soon if they are interested, only a few days to go!

And yes i hate prologues too. They are generally there just to confuse the reader, but a good summary can be very helpful. Probably quite difficult to write, I haven't been faced with that yet.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> An interesting post, D.P.
> I've marked your entry and am looking forward to reading it later this weekend.
> I have a campaign that will start Sunday and am at a total loss as to how to create a clickable banner like the one you have on your blog. Is this something KindleScout offers or do you have someone else make it for you? Many thanks.


Hi Kathryn. sorry for the delay in writing back, I've been away for a few days and completely offline. I would definitely recommend that during your KS campaign by the way 
So Authorshout produced one banner with their service as well as Melrock on fiverr. But I actually made the one on my website myself using a powerpoint template. I'd be happy to share that with you if you let me know an email address to send it to.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> The Last Hunter by Lee Hayton
> Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton
> Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark


thanks Mark!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Iolanthe said:


> Had two slots, nominated Don't Ask, Don't Tell by Monte Dutton and Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft.


Thanks Iolanthe.

And thanks to you too Brian.

i think it has been you guys that have helped me get back on H&T today!


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> How dare they not like your cover? I thought it was awesome, and I would definitely not change it. I wouldn't change mine either if they were to ask, I think it does show they aren't that plugged into the genre but that's probably not surprising. Well I'll definitely find out soon if they are interested, only a few days to go!
> 
> And yes i hate prologues too. They are generally there just to confuse the reader, but a good summary can be very helpful. Probably quite difficult to write, I haven't been faced with that yet.


It's not that they didn't like it, they just didn't think it would grab readers as much as a cover featuring characters actively doing something, and they said for the ebook version I should zoom in on the character in the foreground and the boat. But I'd never do that, since the whole point of this scene is to show a gigantic tree with a house attached to it, and if I altered the scene it would ruin the perspective and defeat the whole purpose. They also noted that the series name is unreadable on the thumbnail, but people are going to see that on the product page. I just got a newsletter today with a promo for best-selling fantsy author Michael Sullivan's book, Age of Myth. The cover features a gigantic tree and three tiny figures in the foreground, and the series name is in a small, unreadable band at the top. LOL.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kay7979 said:


> It's not that they didn't like it, they just didn't think it would grab readers as much as a cover featuring characters actively doing something, and they said for the ebook version I should zoom in on the character in the foreground and the boat. But I'd never do that, since the whole point of this scene is to show a gigantic tree with a house attached to it, and if I altered the scene it would ruin the perspective and defeat the whole purpose. They also noted that the series name is unreadable on the thumbnail, but people are going to see that on the product page. I just got a newsletter today with a promo for best-selling fantsy author Michael Sullivan's book, Age of Myth. The cover features a gigantic tree and three tiny figures in the foreground, and the series name is in a small, unreadable band at the top. LOL.


Yes. This definitely. I really like the covers a lot on MJSs new novels, Marc Simonetti I believe?. Also on his Riyria Chronicles the covers don't have characters doing stuff on them. It was always a big stylistic difference with US and UK fantasy covers, the US covers always wanted characters on them when the UK covers always had something less literal.


----------



## TascheLaine

Hey Everyone,

I got my feedback from the Kindle Scout editors. CLOSURE was not selected for publication. The book is autobiographical in nature and does say "based on a true story" on the cover, but they said it's not "fiction-y" enough and that perhaps I should market it as a memoir instead. I marketed it as fiction because I _didn't_ want to use my real name, and I changed the names of all the people to protect their privacy. Sigh. If I still want to market it as fiction, they're saying I need to make a lot of changes--major rewrites.

I'll be in the corner licking my wounds for a bit.

~Tasche


----------



## Billingsgate

TascheLaine said:


> I got my feedback from the Kindle Scout editors. CLOSURE was not selected for publication. The book is autobiographical in nature and does say "based on a true story" on the cover, but they said it's not "fiction-y" enough and that perhaps I should market it as a memoir instead. I marketed it as fiction because I _didn't_ want to use my real name, and I changed the names of all the people to protect their privacy. Sigh. If I still want to market it as fiction, they're saying I need to make a lot of changes--major rewrites.
> 
> I'll be in the corner licking my wounds for a bit.
> 
> ~Tasche


Argh! So sorry to hear this. I know it's no consolation, but having been subject to countless publisher rejections, I can tell you that no editor's assessment is gospel truth. I've received rejections for the same book (not my KS one), one of which complained the protagonist is too weak, another complained the protagonist is too tough. And so on. I ended up rewriting it so much that it turned into a mess. I'm not saying to ignore the feedback, but to follow your heart in which feedback to follow. All the best to you!


----------



## kalencap

TascheLaine said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I got my feedback from the Kindle Scout editors. CLOSURE was not selected for publication. The book is autobiographical in nature and does say "based on a true story" on the cover, but they said it's not "fiction-y" enough and that perhaps I should market it as a memoir instead. I marketed it as fiction because I _didn't_ want to use my real name, and I changed the names of all the people to protect their privacy. Sigh. If I still want to market it as fiction, they're saying I need to make a lot of changes--major rewrites.
> 
> I'll be in the corner licking my wounds for a bit.
> 
> ~Tasche


Sorry it wasn't selected. Hope some of the feedback is helpful though.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

A Woman of the Road
Forever Young
Endangered Spirits

BTW I just topped into the top 100 of the leaderboard ... this took forever!   But that was a goal. Now to stay there and gain some more ground ...    My acceptance % is pretty low ... but I am primarily Sci Fi & Fantasy which gets passed over more often than not.


----------



## JT Osbourne

One spot free so I have nominated Forever Young. Good luck, Sue!


----------



## JT Osbourne

TascheLaine said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> If I still want to market it as fiction, they're saying I need to make a lot of changes--major rewrites.
> 
> I'll be in the corner licking my wounds for a bit.
> 
> ~Tasche


Of course that is just their opinion. Your title was H&T for a huge part of the campaign, you had a great cover and a emotional story that clearly resonated with a number of Scout readers. There's something to be said for remaining true to your original vision, too. That's one of the real benefits of going indie: you have control!

Hope you're not too discouraged.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I am going to try going back to work today.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
2 days left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
2 days left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
2 days left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
3 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
3 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
5 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
5 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
9 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
9 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
9 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
9 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
9 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
10 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
10 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
11 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
11 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
11 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
16 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
16 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
17 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
24 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
24 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
25 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
26 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
27 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Variath

Three slots available and nominated:

Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
Forever Young by Sue Seabury

Best of luck to DP, Kim and Sue

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VUI0RFCZXBG


----------



## Variath

LNHeintz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> First post here. I submitted my first novel today to KS. This should be interesting. Already feeling overwhelmed though I haven't even been accepted yet. I've enjoyed reading your comments. I'll provide more details of my book once I'm officially part of the clan and have a link. Until then, good luck!
> 
> Lauren Heintz


Welcome on Board Lauren

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VUI0RFCZXBG


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

TascheLaine said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I got my feedback from the Kindle Scout editors. CLOSURE was not selected for publication. The book is autobiographical in nature and does say "based on a true story" on the cover, but they said it's not "fiction-y" enough and that perhaps I should market it as a memoir instead. I marketed it as fiction because I _didn't_ want to use my real name, and I changed the names of all the people to protect their privacy. Sigh. If I still want to market it as fiction, they're saying I need to make a lot of changes--major rewrites.
> 
> I'll be in the corner licking my wounds for a bit.
> 
> ~Tasche


I'm no expert on memoirs (far from it, in fact!) but I wouldn't think using real names was a requirement of a memoir. (How's anyone going to know anyway?) Isn't the point just that it's a true story, and it happened to you? So it may be possible to market it as a memoir, pretty much as is.


----------



## Used To Be BH

TascheLaine said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I got my feedback from the Kindle Scout editors. CLOSURE was not selected for publication. The book is autobiographical in nature and does say "based on a true story" on the cover, but they said it's not "fiction-y" enough and that perhaps I should market it as a memoir instead. I marketed it as fiction because I _didn't_ want to use my real name, and I changed the names of all the people to protect their privacy. Sigh. *If I still want to market it as fiction, they're saying I need to make a lot of changes--major rewrites.* [emphasis added]
> 
> I'll be in the corner licking my wounds for a bit.
> 
> ~Tasche


Does it read like fiction? For me, that would be the key to whether you really need to do major rewrites. A lot of classic literary fiction has autobiographical elements.

From the comments we've seen, the KS editors seem hypersensitive to genre. For instance, in my first Scout book (which the editor alluded to in the comments on my second one), he didn't like the classification of New Adult because *one* of the characters was still living with parents and was still in high school (though he had already turned 1. However, the other major characters were all in their twenties or older. Based on that one character, though, the editor thought YA would have been a better label. I didn't take advice, though in general I found the suggestions helpful.

It's clear KS doesn't want to market a book that gets within a mile of any genre line. It's not clear that readers won't enjoy the book either way.


----------



## Kay7979

TascheLaine said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I got my feedback from the Kindle Scout editors. CLOSURE was not selected for publication. The book is autobiographical in nature and does say "based on a true story" on the cover, but they said it's not "fiction-y" enough and that perhaps I should market it as a memoir instead. I marketed it as fiction because I _didn't_ want to use my real name, and I changed the names of all the people to protect their privacy. Sigh. If I still want to market it as fiction, they're saying I need to make a lot of changes--major rewrites.
> 
> I'll be in the corner licking my wounds for a bit.
> 
> ~Tasche


If your editorial letter was anything like mine, they gave a number of specific suggestions. At first reading, I'm sure you felt overwhelmed, but after reading the comments a few times, it's easier to think clearly and decide which comments are helpful and which are out in left field.

Without seeing their recommendations, I have no idea whether any are valid. If your book is mostly reminiscences and doesn't have a lot of action and dialogue, maybe it would work better as a memoir. As Melanie pointed out, there's nothing wrong with leaving the book as is and changing the category for marketing purposes. On the other hand, if you feel it works just fine as fiction, put it out there and see what reviewers say.

Here's an idea that may help you decide: look through books on Amazon that seem most similar to yours--some listed as fiction and some as memoirs. Download the "Look Inside" sample for a number of them and compare the styles between both categories, and then compare them with your book.

Currently, my husband and I are listening to the audiobook of _Amy Snow: A Novel_. It's a debut novel from the U.K. that won an award, and in my opinion it reads very much like memoirs. The author spends about fifty percent of the time describing things that happened in the past that directly tie in with the more action-oriented part of the book. One of the editorial reviews calls the book fast-paced, which I find laughable. There is minimal action, but the character is sympathetic, the story is compelling, and my husband and I are both enjoying it.

If you can find a few published books similar to yours in tone and content, I think you'll feel more confident about how to market yours.


----------



## SueSeabury

Lyle 007 said:


> Nominated :
> 
> A Woman of the Road
> Forever Young
> Endangered Spirits
> 
> BTW I just topped into the top 100 of the leaderboard ... this took forever!  But that was a goal. Now to stay there and gain some more ground ...


Thanks for the vote & congrats!


----------



## Walterrhein

Hello Everyone! 
It's been interesting going through this scout campaign and reading comments on this board. I've been diligently attempting to fill my nomination slots with whatever books have the fewest days left. That means they drop off and you can nominate the most fellow authors possible. I'd like to offer my 2 cents on my experience with this so far.

I currently have a publishing contract with Perseid Press and Harren Press. These are small presses, but Perseid is run by Janet Morris who wrote the "Thieves' World Books." I've also had novels accepted for publication with Rhemalda (now defunct) and epress. I thought I'd give Kindle Scout a try because of the boost the Amazon marketing can give to your books.

My book, "Paperclip," started off strong but my co-author and I haven't been able to get it back on the hotlist for the last 10 days. I'm not interested in spending too much on promotions, so I hope it did enough in the first week to at least be considered. My assumption with this, as with any publishing opportunity, is to anticipate the book will be rejected. I've read through some of the rejection letters other scout campaigners have posted here and I'm not wholly impressed with the reasons listed for rejection. In publishing, you always have to keep in mind that basically every book that went on to success was rejected hundreds of times. The reality is that the ego of the editor plays a larger part in the selection process than literary merit. I know it says in "On Writing" that you should never argue with your editor. But Stephen King is talking about established editors of major publishing houses. The landscape has changed these days and the editors of small presses sometimes don't have the knowledge or skill of the people King is used to dealing with. When Janet Morris first worked on a book with me, I came to understand what it is like to work with a truly great editor. Obviously editorial changes sting a little bit, but with Janet, I always knew she was right about identifying places that needed a change. I've worked with other presses where the process didn't feel right, and I've also worked with editors that I was sure didn't know what they were doing (I haven't done a round of editing with Harren yet as they published a manuscript that I'd placed elsewhere and had my rights restored). I don't recommend dismissing an editor entirely, but these days you are more allowed to stand up for what you believe is right for you book than you were in King's day.

Mainly I've been pushing people to my web page, which then takes people to the kindle scout campaign page. The advantage of this is that it drives traffic to my page, and maybe I can get new readers that way (which is good for me no matter what happens on Scout). I realize many of you have your nominations full, but can I ask my fellow kboards authors to share this post to their Facebook pages, pinterest, linkedin, etc? This would be a way we could further bring visibility to one another while our nominations are full. Here's the link:

9 Days to Go 'Paperclip' Dan Woll and Walter Rhein: http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/

Please provide your own personal web page links so I can reciprocate sharing.

Thanks everyone! And feel free to respond or PM me with questions or comments. I'm always looking for reviewers and enjoy helping my fellow authors.


----------



## KGGiarratano

My campaign is almost over and I want to thank everyone who nominated Ghost and Found. For my first book, it took Amazon 12 days to notify me which was an outlier. I'm assuming that with so many submissions, it will be that long again. 

I've nom'd the latest books ending soon. Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## LNHeintz

I nominated Forever Young, The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra, and Kingshold.

My campaign starts at midnight. So excited! Whether or not my book is selected, I am just tickled that my first book is out there. It's been a long road to get here.


----------



## JT Osbourne

LNHeintz said:


> I nominated Forever Young, The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra, and Kingshold.
> 
> My campaign starts at midnight. So excited! Whether or not my book is selected, I am just tickled that my first book is out there. It's been a long road to get here.


Thank you!

Good luck with your campaign


----------



## WandWSawday

Anyone else struggle to write during this process? I was doing okay during the campaign but for whatever reason finding it next to impossible here in the waiting room


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> If your editorial letter was anything like mine, they gave a number of specific suggestions. At first reading, I'm sure you felt overwhelmed, but after reading the comments a few times, it's easier to think clearly and decide which comments are helpful and which are out in left field.
> 
> Without seeing their recommendations, I have no idea whether any are valid. If your book is mostly reminiscences and doesn't have a lot of action and dialogue, maybe it would work better as a memoir. As Melanie pointed out, there's nothing wrong with leaving the book as is and changing the category for marketing purposes. On the other hand, if you feel it works just fine as fiction, put it out there and see what reviewers say.
> 
> Here's an idea that may help you decide: look through books on Amazon that seem most similar to yours--some listed as fiction and some as memoirs. Download the "Look Inside" sample for a number of them and compare the styles between both categories, and then compare them with your book.
> 
> Currently, my husband and I are listening to the audiobook of _Amy Snow: A Novel_. It's a debut novel from the U.K. that won an award, and in my opinion it reads very much like memoirs. The author spends about fifty percent of the time describing things that happened in the past that directly tie in with the more action-oriented part of the book. One of the editorial reviews calls the book fast-paced, which I find laughable. There is minimal action, but the character is sympathetic, the story is compelling, and my husband and I are both enjoying it.
> 
> If you can find a few published books similar to yours in tone and content, I think you'll feel more confident about how to market yours.


Kay, thank you! This was very helpful. My book started as memoir but I went to a Writer's Conference and they discouraged me. They said only two kinds of memoirs are successful: 1. written by a famous person, or 2. Lived an EXTRAordinary life. Mine is neither. They also said that a memoir should educate as well as entertain. I just felt I had a story to tell that happens to be true, and I didn't want to tell it with my real name on it, so I was encouraged to fictionalize it. However, there is less dialogue than typical fiction demands, as I'm telling it from my memory and not making it up...

My feedback from the editor talked about a hybrid--a blend of fiction & memoir. I think I will look into that.

Thank you to everyone who has commented on this thread--you guys are a great support and I wish you all the best!

~Tasche


----------



## SueSeabury

Jill James said:


> Had open slots.
> 
> Nominated
> The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra, Undone by the Earl, and Forever Young.


Much appreciated; thank you!


----------



## nomas

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Hi Kathryn. sorry for the delay in writing back, I've been away for a few days and completely offline. I would definitely recommend that during your KS campaign by the way
> So Authorshout produced one banner with their service as well as Melrock on fiverr. But I actually made the one on my website myself using a powerpoint template. I'd be happy to share that with you if you let me know an email address to send it to.


I did get a banner from AuthorShout but that works on Facebook and Twitter. Thanks for the offer for the PowerPoint template. I'll PM you with my email address.


----------



## nomas

LNHeintz said:


> My campaign starts at midnight. So excited! Whether or not my book is selected, I am just tickled that my first book is out there. It's been a long road to get here.


Good luck! I've also traveled a long road, and while I'd love a contract, I'm grateful for any positive exposure KS brings.


----------



## Elizabeth Rue

Jill James said:


> Had open slots.
> 
> Nominated
> The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra, Undone by the Earl, and Forever Young.


Jill, thank you for the nomination!

Your excerpt hooked me and it was one of the first books I nominated. Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## Jill James

Thanks, Elizabeth. I loved your cover and excerpt and had to nominate it.

I'm afraid to start formatting my book for self publishing, like I will jinx it or something. LOL


----------



## SueSeabury

BrianToups said:


> I nominated:
> 
> Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
> Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> Forever Young by Sue Seabury
> 
> Good luck! I have multiple amazon accounts, so I'll soon be nominating more of your titles!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7M1VB1Y455JB


Thanks Brian! Have yours saved for when I have an open slot.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

I had a couple of slots free so i nominated Forever Young and The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra. Good luck!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

WandWSawday said:


> Anyone else struggle to write during this process? I was doing okay during the campaign but for whatever reason finding it next to impossible here in the waiting room


Yes, I feel exactly like that. Day 5  I know I should be finalizing my book, so I can publish fast if it's not selected. I know the odds are long with ~1 in 100 getting selected, and maybe even longer for new indie authors like me, but it seems too depressing to actively plan to lose. Right now, I'm just making notes of all the changes I realized I should make in the 30 days and since then. I have to say the campaign was more fun than this waiting room part.


----------



## WandWSawday

TrishaMcNary said:


> Yes, I feel exactly like that. Day 5  I know I should be finalizing my book, so I can publish fast if it's not selected. I know the odds are long with ~1 in 100 getting selected, and maybe even longer for new indie authors like me, but it seems too depressing to actively plan to lose. Right now, I'm just making notes of all the changes I realized I should make in the 30 days and since then. I have to say the campaign was more fun than this waiting room part.


Totally agree. Just gotta keep calm and carry on...but easier said than done


----------



## CAAAllen

Steve Vernon said:


> Quick - go and grab a copy of Lincoln Cole's KINDLE SCOUT GUIDE for free on Amazon today!
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Scout-Guide-Trending-Campaign-ebook/dp/B01LZH81LC


Got it! Thanks for the heads up. I am going to start formulating a strategy for a future run.

Now I will start a nomination routine with the 2-dayers. Kingshold is my type of book. Good luck K-board Scout fam!


----------



## Billingsgate

Walterrhein said:


> My book, "Paperclip," started off strong but my co-author and I haven't been able to get it back on the hotlist for the last 10 days.
> 
> 9 Days to Go 'Paperclip' Dan Woll and Walter Rhein: http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/


Nominated! For reciprocal nomination, please go to: http://olivemoon.jrlaurence.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. I'm feeling stronger today. Last night was a really great night. I finished the manuscript I was working on and submitted it one day before the deadline. Okay, so technically it was one HOUR before the deadline. It was due today and I sent it in last night at about 11pm.

What am I, a clockmaker?

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
1 day left  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
1 day left  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
1 day left  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
2 days left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
2 days left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
4 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
4 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
8 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
8 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
8 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
8 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
8 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
0 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
10 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
11 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
11 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
11 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
15 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
15 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
16 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
23 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
23 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
24 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
25 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
26 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JT Osbourne

dpwoolliscroft said:


> I had a couple of slots free so i nominated Forever Young and The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra. Good luck!


Thank you, sir! I assume it's the tagline that hooked you - ha ha.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

JT Osbourne said:


> Thank you, sir! I assume it's the tagline that hooked you - ha ha.


Hah! Yes, one can never have too many royalty kick the bucket...


----------



## Kay7979

Because we all like to analyze Kindle Scout's mysterious procedures, I'm sharing this information. I noted all fifteen books with campaigns ending the same day as mine so I could see how long everyone spent in the waiting room. Mine got the axe first thing the following morning (Friday) although it still shows In Review. I forget to check Saturday, but by Sunday evening, three books had disappeared from the website. Monday, Tasche reported her book had been rejected, but like me she's still showing "In Review." Tuesday, another book was rejected and disappeared. 

It's strange that some are rejected, and notices go out immediately, but some are rejected and remain In Review. Maybe the editors leave shortlisted books on the site as a courtesy? While in stealth-rejection mode, I've published the paperback, sent out a few ARCs, and prepared my next newsletter. I'll tell newsletter subscribers the book was rejected, but I'm not posting on my Facebook author page until Amazon sends the "not selected" email. The longer they delay, the more I'm getting done. Twelve days seems to be about the maximum books go without changing status, so I'm guessing Tasche and I see a status change by March 6th.


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> Because we all like to analyze Kindle Scout's mysterious procedures, I'm sharing this information. I noted all fifteen books with campaigns ending the same day as mine so I could see how long everyone spent in the waiting room. Mine got the axe first thing the following morning (Friday) although it still shows In Review. I forget to check Saturday, but by Sunday evening, three books had disappeared from the website. Monday, Tasche reported her book had been rejected, but like me she's still showing "In Review." Tuesday, another book was rejected and disappeared.
> 
> It's strange that some are rejected, and notices go out immediately, but some are rejected and remain In Review. Maybe the editors leave shortlisted books on the site as a courtesy? While in stealth-rejection mode, I've published the paperback, sent out a few ARCs, and prepared my next newsletter. I'll tell newsletter subscribers the book was rejected, but I'm not posting on my Facebook author page until Amazon sends the "not selected" email. The longer they delay, the more I'm getting done. Twelve days seems to be about the maximum books go without changing status, so I'm guessing Tasche and I see a status change by March 6th.


Thank you for sharing that with us, Kay. I found it very helpful! Especially how you're choosing to publish and launch... since this is my first rodeo, I'm a bit nervous. I know next to nothing about marketing but am reading books and learning rapidly. I don't have an email list, newsletter, or fan base so this should be 'interesting' to say the least.

I'm choosing to do some rewriting, per the editors feedback, but first I'm taking a week off--sort of a forced vacation away from it. I'm flying down to CA to celebrate my daughter's 20th birthday with her, leaving today. I might even go dark! (shocker!)

Take care & good luck with your launch,

~Tasche


----------



## A.M. Manay

Best of luck to those of you on your last day! Just nominated all three of you.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Good luck everyone! Still visiting and nominating!

I've been so busy lately I feel like I'm drowning sometimes lol. I picked up a random hobby from a year ago, and I've been releasing Amazon Alexa Skills for the past month or so, including cleaning up, updating, and fixing some of my older skills.

It's been a lot of fun, but it has totally distracted me from writing! *gasp!* I'm falling behind now on my goals!

Anyway, if anyone has an Alexa Enabled device, here are the skills I've created Skills.

A few of them are actually made for kids, and I have some really exciting and cool ideas for the future in what I can create!

Anyway, just wanted to pop back in, catch up and say hi! Good luck everyone going through your campaigns! I'll be back soon with another entry once I can drag my mind free from these skills!


----------



## townandrews

Hi, new to kBoards here. Hope I'm doing this right, my BBS skills have gone a little rusty.

My novel, _Lips of the Sun_, is on Kindle Scout, and has 12 days left in its run.

Here's the link

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NSUW485AZQAO

It's kind of an an alt-Western, part old-west, part modern anti-establishment adventure...

_Town_


  A man, his herd, a horse. A girl, a cop, and a mule. Then, things get complicated.

Lips of the Sun is a candidate on Kindle Scout W. Town Andrews, Jr | Lips of the Sun


----------



## richard4507

Fellow KindleScouters,

My campaign went live a week ago - please have a look, and, if you like what you see, please consider nominating:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/TIMAXLMF6E4Z

Thanks in advance for your consideration 

-Richard


----------



## Iolanthe

Had a slot free, nominated The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra (love the title and the cover!) by by J.T. Osbourne.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Iolanthe said:


> Had a slot free, nominated The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra (love the title and the cover!) by by J.T. Osbourne.


Thanks! The cover was a pre-made, but it feels perfect for the story. I loved the colour and washed out look.


----------



## Iolanthe

That's what I like about it, too. The color is arresting and the washed-out look along with the title gives a sense of the eroded monuments of Egypt.


----------



## LNHeintz

My campaign has started. 
*The Grand Unraveling*
The end of the world as we know it is nigh!
Bwahahahaha!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VJ55T3OFVBPZ

I hope the books I nominated (see earlier post) are selected. I want to read them!


----------



## KrWard

Good evening everyone and welcome to all new authors on this thread! I'm in the stressful middle of my campaign for my first novel and it's been a crazy journey of nerves and excitement. I've tried to temper my anxiety by focusing on my next book and have given myself a deadline so that I reduce my inherent procrastination.

My two open slots for nominations went to Kingshold and Ghost & Found. Good luck to you both!!!

Here's my campaign if you'd like to take a look:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13HTZCAHEL9Z9


----------



## JT Osbourne

LNHeintz said:


> I hope the books I nominated (see earlier post) are selected. I want to read them!


It's funny how you become so invested in not only what your book is doing but how everyone else's does, as well. It's been nearly a month since they said "yes" (at least publicly) to something: I'd love to see a few of the regulars here get picked up! I expect The Last Hunter, which ended a few days ago, to get a quick yes but I've been surprised before.


----------



## KrWard

Walterrhein said:


> Hello Everyone!
> It's been interesting going through this scout campaign and reading comments on this board. I've been diligently attempting to fill my nomination slots with whatever books have the fewest days left. That means they drop off and you can nominate the most fellow authors possible. I'd like to offer my 2 cents on my experience with this so far.
> 
> I currently have a publishing contract with Perseid Press and Harren Press. These are small presses, but Perseid is run by Janet Morris who wrote the "Thieves' World Books." I've also had novels accepted for publication with Rhemalda (now defunct) and epress. I thought I'd give Kindle Scout a try because of the boost the Amazon marketing can give to your books.
> 
> My book, "Paperclip," started off strong but my co-author and I haven't been able to get it back on the hotlist for the last 10 days. I'm not interested in spending too much on promotions, so I hope it did enough in the first week to at least be considered. My assumption with this, as with any publishing opportunity, is to anticipate the book will be rejected. I've read through some of the rejection letters other scout campaigners have posted here and I'm not wholly impressed with the reasons listed for rejection. In publishing, you always have to keep in mind that basically every book that went on to success was rejected hundreds of times. The reality is that the ego of the editor plays a larger part in the selection process than literary merit. I know it says in "On Writing" that you should never argue with your editor. But Stephen King is talking about established editors of major publishing houses. The landscape has changed these days and the editors of small presses sometimes don't have the knowledge or skill of the people King is used to dealing with. When Janet Morris first worked on a book with me, I came to understand what it is like to work with a truly great editor. Obviously editorial changes sting a little bit, but with Janet, I always knew she was right about identifying places that needed a change. I've worked with other presses where the process didn't feel right, and I've also worked with editors that I was sure didn't know what they were doing (I haven't done a round of editing with Harren yet as they published a manuscript that I'd placed elsewhere and had my rights restored). I don't recommend dismissing an editor entirely, but these days you are more allowed to stand up for what you believe is right for you book than you were in King's day.
> 
> Mainly I've been pushing people to my web page, which then takes people to the kindle scout campaign page. The advantage of this is that it drives traffic to my page, and maybe I can get new readers that way (which is good for me no matter what happens on Scout). I realize many of you have your nominations full, but can I ask my fellow kboards authors to share this post to their Facebook pages, pinterest, linkedin, etc? This would be a way we could further bring visibility to one another while our nominations are full. Here's the link:
> 
> 9 Days to Go 'Paperclip' Dan Woll and Walter Rhein: http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/
> 
> Please provide your own personal web page links so I can reciprocate sharing.
> 
> Thanks everyone! And feel free to respond or PM me with questions or comments. I'm always looking for reviewers and enjoy helping my fellow authors.


Hi Walter,

Thank you for sharing your perspective. I'm halfway through my first campaign and am a brand new author. This is all very exciting but there's a huge learning curve and I'm sure I'm making tons of mistakes. But I'm learning and this experience will be valuable. I also appreciate you suggesting to share your site on Facebook. This is a great networking tool and I'm happy to post a link on my page.

Here's my site if you'd like to post on your page 
https://www.writingandmythreesons.com/after-the-green-withered


----------



## Billingsgate

townandrews said:


> Hi, new to kBoards here. Hope I'm doing this right, my BBS skills have gone a little rusty.
> 
> My novel, _Lips of the Sun_, is on Kindle Scout, and has 12 days left in its run.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3NSUW485AZQAO
> 
> It's kind of an an alt-Western, part old-west, part modern anti-establishment adventure...
> 
> _Town_


Hi. A slot came free, so I just nominated you. I must confess, I was not drawn in by the cover. But I really love the premise and the description, and the opening few pages have a distinctive voice. This seems like a rare genre which I have always enjoyed, literary westerns.

I also like the fact that you've lived abroad, are multilingual and interested in linguistics. Has nothing to do with the book, but it singles you out as a man of refinement.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Thursday.

I finished a manuscript on Tuesday night and I submitted it. I'm experiencing that what-the-heck-do-I-do-now sensation, but that too will pass.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft
LAST DAY LEFT!  Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
LAST DAY LEFT!  Forever Young by Sue Seabury
LAST DAY LEFT!  A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
1 day left  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
1 day left  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
3 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
3 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
7 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
7 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
7 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
7 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
7 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
8 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
9 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
10 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
10 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
10 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
11 days left  Lips of the Sun
14 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
14 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
15 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
22 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
22 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
23 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
24 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
25 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
28 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
29 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots and nominated:

Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
Forever Young by Sue Seabury

Already had Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft in my third slot.

Then signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf

Best of luck to all four!

Mark


----------



## KGGiarratano

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two open slots and nominated:
> 
> Ghost and Found by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> Forever Young by Sue Seabury
> 
> Already had Kingshold by D.P. Woolliscroft in my third slot.
> 
> Then signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:
> 
> A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
> 
> Best of luck to all four!
> 
> Mark


THANKS!!


----------



## kenkin

My book A Trail of Embers is on day 16, past the half way mark. Any ideas how to keep my momentum going? I feel like one of those ski cross racers on a timed run—up down up down. I'm off to do some nominating.


----------



## SueSeabury

Breathing a big sigh of relief to be on my final day. Thanks to everyone for all your support. Feeling the love, and I'll be passing it along as my slots open.


----------



## Walterrhein

KrWard said:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your perspective. I'm halfway through my first campaign and am a brand new author. This is all very exciting but there's a huge learning curve and I'm sure I'm making tons of mistakes. But I'm learning and this experience will be valuable. I also appreciate you suggesting to share your site on Facebook. This is a great networking tool and I'm happy to post a link on my page.
> 
> Here's my site if you'd like to post on your page
> https://www.writingandmythreesons.com/after-the-green-withered


Thanks! I shared your web page. I'll nominate your book at the end of the campaign when it matters the most. My web page again is: http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Last day! Also world book day and, last but not least, my wedding anniversary. 

Good luck to Kimberley, Sue and Amy. 

See you on the flip side, or the void, depending on your point of view...


----------



## Carey Lewis

Hi Steve,

I'm giving it another go! Would you mind adding me to the list?

Bestseller https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FJZAY7L9GZP7

Thanks!


----------



## kalencap

SueSeabury said:


> Breathing a big sigh of relief to be on my final day. Thanks to everyone for all your support. Feeling the love, and I'll be passing it along as my slots open.


Yay! Nominated yours sometime ago. Good luck.

(Ooh. And it is nice to finally have two ebooks in my signature.)


----------



## JT Osbourne

Carey Lewis said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I'm giving it another go! Would you mind adding me to the list?
> 
> Bestseller https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FJZAY7L9GZP7
> 
> Thanks!


I have saved your book; I think it sounds great. (Also as a fellow Torontonian, I am jealous of the fact you moved to SE Asia!)


----------



## BrianToups

Today I nominated:

The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith

Best of luck to both of you.

Star Kin by Brian Toups
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/7M1VB1Y455JB


----------



## ronesa_aveela

kalencap said:


> Hey, hope everyone's campaigns are going well.
> 
> Not selected by Kindle Press, the ebook for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is available for a short pre-order, released March 13. See - amazon.com/dp/B07B29FTBX . Plan to have kindle countdown deal in May 6 - 12 for it.
> 
> Moving along with it. My current nominations are full, but will check in again after those clear.


Placed my order.


----------



## Carey Lewis

JT Osbourne said:


> I have saved your book; I think it sounds great. (Also as a fellow Torontonian, I am jealous of the fact you moved to SE Asia!)


Thank you so much JT! It's very much appreciated.

Unfortunately, I've returned back to Toronto for awhile and with winter, my timing couldn't be better  It's much different than this time last year when I was swimming and getting a tan


----------



## kalencap

ronesa_aveela said:


> Placed my order.


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## townandrews

Billingsgate said:


> Hi. A slot came free, so I just nominated you. I must confess, I was not drawn in by the cover. But I really love the premise and the description, and the opening few pages have a distinctive voice. This seems like a rare genre which I have always enjoyed, literary westerns.
> 
> I also like the fact that you've lived abroad, are multilingual and interested in linguistics. Has nothing to do with the book, but it singles you out as a man of refinement.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you Billingsgate. Your comments are encouraging, however this turns out. I do have some resources to get slicker covers, but this one sort of has some sentimental value...the core artwork, of the cowboy and mule, is from an old oil-on-panel found in my mom's basement, done by her brother as a child. The artist fell in action, as a 19-year-old officer, in France during the last months of the war, in 1945. RIP Rowland C. Evans III. Never knew my uncle but I've read his war diaries, heard the family stories, and we find his old work and ... make book covers! 


  A man, his herd, a horse. A girl, a cop, and a mule. Then, things get complicated.

Lips of the Sun is a candidate on Kindle Scout W. Town Andrews, Jr | Lips of the Sun


----------



## townandrews

I nominated 
A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf 
and
The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne

The hardest part of these nominations is rating the cover, title, blurb, excerpt etc. Maybe I'm overthinking, and should just go with 5 stars.



Town


  A man, his herd, a horse. A girl, a cop, and a mule. Then, things get complicated.

Lips of the Sun is a candidate on Kindle Scout W. Town Andrews, Jr | Lips of the Sun


----------



## georgiana89

A quick update, for those who were around on the board last month and remember either my campaign or my soul-bearing feedback. Having been shortlisted but rejected, I acted on the feedback I received, made some edits, and have now published My Love is Vengeance through KDP for $0.99/£0.99.

If anyone is interested, do take a look: https://www.amazon.com/My-Love-Vengeance-Georgiana-Derwent-ebook/dp/B079X2S2Z8

Still a little sad I wasn't picked, but it was definitely a worthwhile experience for both the exposure and the critique, and I'm looking forward to seeing how the launch plays out.

Good luck to those in the middle of their campaign or waiting to hear the result.


----------



## RDCULP18

Hey, everyone. Knight School update: I just published a revised edit of the book on KDP. I fixed the spacing issues in between paragraphs, fixed a lot of the grammar thanks to my new Grammarly Keyboard app, put in a copyright notice, a dedication to my late grandfather, an about the author description in the back of the book, and added a little bit more dialogue and revised some of the more romantic scenes. I spoke to KDP a while back and they said for everyone who has already purchased the book before this update, contact Kindle support and ask them to send the updated ebook to your kindle or kindle app. Here's the link to the kindle page for the revised ebook: https://www.amazon.com/KNIGHT-SCHOOL-MYSTIC-BRAT-JOURNALS-ebook/dp/B079QMWC34/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518359981&sr=1-10&keywords=knight+school


----------



## Jill James

Georgiana, got the notice and picked up your book. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

georgiana89 said:


> A quick update, for those who were around on the board last month and remember either my campaign or my soul-bearing feedback. Having been shortlisted but rejected, I acted on the feedback I received, made some edits, and have now published My Love is Vengeance through KDP for $0.99/£0.99.
> 
> If anyone is interested, do take a look: https://www.amazon.com/My-Love-Vengeance-Georgiana-Derwent-ebook/dp/B079X2S2Z8
> 
> Still a little sad I wasn't picked, but it was definitely a worthwhile experience for both the exposure and the critique, and I'm looking forward to seeing how the launch plays out.
> 
> Good luck to those in the middle of their campaign or waiting to hear the result.


I got my copy.


----------



## Iolanthe

Thanks, Brian, for the nomination! And Georgiana, I admire your honesty in sharing all your feedback. It takes guts to do and it's so helpful. I will pick up a copy of My Love is Vengeance. Will it be a series?


----------



## JadeKerrion

I'm 2/3 of the way through my campaign and emotionally worn out from the constant checking of the H/T list. Fortunately, I've just found the perfect diversion. I'm switching ebook distributors, and after sorting out a host of tech issues, am finally able to upload all my books, which means a nightmare of delisting, uploading, resetting all my master "forwarding" links, updating webpages, omg... And writing. Somewhere in there, I'm trying to keep writing. I'm ready for the weekend. Unfortunately, tomorrow's Friday...but still! I hope you all have awesome weekend plans.


----------



## JT Osbourne

townandrews said:


> I nominated
> A Woman of the Road by Amy Wolf
> and
> The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
> 
> The hardest part of these nominations is rating the cover, title, blurb, excerpt etc. Maybe I'm overthinking, and should just go with 5 stars.


Works for me -- thanks for the nomination!

Campaign wraps tomorrow and I'm happy with how things have gone, given I had no following or brand recognition when I started this. Over 600 hours in H&T and 5,400 views (hoping that inches a bit higher tomorrow with the last day nominations). Internal/external ratio never really wavered from 86% internal - I had no one other than family and friends to direct to the campaign.

I'm happiest of the fact that I have written about 10,000 words towards the follow up book over the past 30 days. If I were to do this again I wouldn't launch a campaign until I had my follow up release ready. Right now I'm expecting it will be another 4-6 months for me to get to end of job and that's a huge loss of momentum.

Although I fretted the yes/no on Day One of the campaign, it isn't a big deal anymore because I have my launch plan ready regardless -- i'll be curious whether I get any feedback, though. Even though I worked with an editor you never know how things will appear to external eyes.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Tasche: I thought your story was very sweet, and I look forward to reading it when you publish.

Kalen: I tried to pre-order your book on KU, but it didn't work, so I'll get it in two weeks.

Georgiana: I got your book on KU and will start reading it soon.

RD: I just finished reading Knight School and will do the review soon. I'll give you 5 stars since you say you fixed what I complained about, but I'm going to trust you and not read the whole thing again.

A quote from my FaceBook friend Andy's post for Day 7 in the waiting room: 

"A book must be the axe for the frozen sea within us." -- Franz Kafka


----------



## Variath

Nominated "The lost tomb of Cleopatra"
best of luck.


----------



## LNHeintz

Thrilled I made hot & trending for a few hours yesterday.
The Grand Unraveling : https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1VJ55T3OFVBPZ

Nominated Pandora's Code, Stolen Memories with my two empty slots.

Today's END OF THE WORLD humor: A priest and pastor from the local parishes are standing by the side of the road holding up a sign that reads, "The End is Near! Turn yourself around now before it's too late!" They planned to hold up the sign to each passing car. "Leave us alone you religious nuts!" yelled the first driver as he sped by. From around the curve they heard screeching tires and a big splash."Do you think," said one clergy to the other, "we should just put up a sign that says 'Bridge Out' instead?"

Ha ha!


----------



## JT Osbourne

Variath said:


> Nominated "The lost tomb of Cleopatra"
> best of luck.


Thank you!


----------



## JT Osbourne

Two spots available were filled by _Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective_ and _Paperclip._

Good luck, both


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> Tasche: I thought your story was very sweet, and I look forward to reading it when you publish.
> 
> Kalen: I tried to pre-order your book on KU, but it didn't work, so I'll get it in two weeks.
> 
> Georgiana: I got your book on KU and will start reading it soon.
> 
> RD: I just finished reading Knight School and will do the review soon. I'll give you 5 stars since you say you fixed what I complained about, but I'm going to trust you and not read the whole thing again.
> 
> A quote from my FaceBook friend Andy's post for Day 7 in the waiting room:
> 
> "A book must be the axe for the frozen sea within us." -- Franz Kafka


Thanks. I've had a number of pre-orders go through, but later on is appreciated as well.

By the way, already had The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra and nominated Vic Boyo as well today.


----------



## RDCULP18

TrishaMcNary said:


> Tasche: I thought your story was very sweet, and I look forward to reading it when you publish.
> 
> Kalen: I tried to pre-order your book on KU, but it didn't work, so I'll get it in two weeks.
> 
> Georgiana: I got your book on KU and will start reading it soon.
> 
> RD: I just finished reading Knight School and will do the review soon. I'll give you 5 stars since you say you fixed what I complained about, but I'm going to trust you and not read the whole thing again.
> 
> A quote from my FaceBook friend Andy's post for Day 7 in the waiting room:
> 
> "A book must be the axe for the frozen sea within us." -- Franz Kafka


Thank you  It took me forever to Re-edit all of that stuff. The only problem with the e-book now is that some of the chapter titles alignment are a little off, but it's only three of them. I just can't figure out why they wound up that way, I centered them in in my word processor, guess I'll have to play around with it a little bit more on that part. I'm glad you liked it though. Can't wait to see your review.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I took the day off work again today. I hope when I get there next week that I still have a job to go back to. I'm still in the throat-clearing ahem after-stage of my cold, only I've strained an intercostal and every time I "Ahem", I wince and make a little girly sound.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
LAST DAY LEFT!  Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
2 days left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
2 days left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
6 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
6 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
6 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
6 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
6 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
7 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
8 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
9 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
9 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
9 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
10 days left  Lips of the Sun
13 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
13 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
14 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
21 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
21 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
22 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
23 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
24 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
27 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
27 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
27 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
28 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## jdtoombs

New author here. My novel, A Physician's Confession, received 3329 views and spent 245 hours in H&T but was not selected by Kindle Scout. Dang!

It's now on Amazon...for the next few days, the Kindle version is free.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B4RQB8K/

Please grab a copy...read at your leisure and please send me your comments. Oh yeah, I can use reviews, too.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra
Pandora's Code
Lineage Tree

Best of luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and nominated:

The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra by J.T. Osbourne
Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective in: Double Murders are Twice as Bad by Milo James Fowler
The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## JT Osbourne

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

well I'm now officially in purgatory, I am the waiting room. Not sure what to do with myself now that I can't sate my habit of checking hot and trending. Pretty happy with how things ended up, with a nice bump at the end of the campaign. My stats in the end were:
Views - 3.3k
Hours in H&T - 293
36% of traffic external
I wonder, as my campaign ended on March 1st will I still get the additional feedback whether selected or not? KS said they extended that to be Feb 28 but it wasn't clear whether that was for campaigns starting or ending. We'll see soon. I'll provide an update once I get a notification back from them one way or the other.

And now that I have two slots open I've nominated 
Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective (awesome title btw)
The Space in Souls.
Already had The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra nominated.  

Good luck all. Happy scouting.


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> well I'm now officially in purgatory, I am the waiting room. Not sure what to do with myself now that I can't sate my habit of checking hot and trending. Pretty happy with how things ended up, with a nice bump at the end of the campaign. My stats in the end were:
> Views - 3.3k
> Hours in H&T - 293
> 36% of traffic external
> I wonder, as my campaign ended on March 1st will I still get the additional feedback whether selected or not? KS said they extended that to be Feb 28 but it wasn't clear whether that was for campaigns starting or ending. We'll see soon. I'll provide an update once I get a notification back from them one way or the other.
> 
> And now that I have two slots open I've nominated
> Vic Boyo, Doofus Detective (awesome title btw)
> The Space in Souls.
> Already had The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra nominated.
> 
> Good luck all. Happy scouting.


I'm quite sure the wording was for books submitted prior to February 28th. Good luck!


----------



## Walterrhein

jdtoombs said:


> New author here. My novel, A Physician's Confession, received 3329 views and spent 245 hours in H&T but was not selected by Kindle Scout. Dang!
> 
> It's now on Amazon...for the next few days, the Kindle version is free.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B4RQB8K/
> 
> Please grab a copy...read at your leisure and please send me your comments. Oh yeah, I can use reviews, too.


I just grabbed it. If we can help each other out with reviews, that will go a long way as well.


----------



## Kay7979

Walterrhein said:


> I just grabbed it. If we can help each other out with reviews, that will go a long way as well.


Remember that "exchanging reviews" is against Amazon rules, and people who do review swaps often get their reviews deleted.


----------



## Iolanthe

Thanks, Mark!
Thanks, DP! (I assume The Space in Souls meant The Space in You)


----------



## SueSeabury

Nominated JT & Milo. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Iolanthe said:


> Thanks, Mark!
> Thanks, DP! (I assume The Space in Souls meant The Space in You)


yes! sorry. who knows what i was thinking then!


----------



## WandWSawday

Maybe some veterans here can answer this question: Has there been a recent swell in submissions to Kindle Scout? I'm seeing 24 (!?) recently added books today, which seems like a lot. Maybe it varies based on the time of the year? Just curious if the word is getting out more about the program. Obviously it's grown since it first debuted, but wondering if it has really started to pick up steam. Hope everyone has a good upcoming weekend!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

WandWSawday said:


> Maybe some veterans here can answer this question: Has there been a recent swell in submissions to Kindle Scout? I'm seeing 24 (!?) recently added books today, which seems like a lot. Maybe it varies based on the time of the year? Just curious if the word is getting out more about the program. Obviously it's grown since it first debuted, but wondering if it has really started to pick up steam. Hope everyone has a good upcoming weekend!


Yes. I noticed that too.

Seems only so many can be hot at any one time ... which is good for Amazon. More books for KU --- if the authors publish after not winning. So the sea of books swells even bigger, and the author spends more and more money trying to get noticed.

Seems that ball does not stay in the air too long.

The benny is the KS authors can notify those who voted for them that the full book is now available when published. And that is all.

I hope though soon, as I might follow an author on their author page on Amazon, I would be notified they went $0 promo too along with a new work they might put out (which they do now) - I kind of think Amazon may bring that feature to bear. I like free stuff, which is why I follow Kindle Scout.


----------



## Steve Vernon

WandWSawday said:


> Maybe some veterans here can answer this question: Has there been a recent swell in submissions to Kindle Scout? I'm seeing 24 (!?) recently added books today, which seems like a lot. Maybe it varies based on the time of the year? Just curious if the word is getting out more about the program. Obviously it's grown since it first debuted, but wondering if it has really started to pick up steam. Hope everyone has a good upcoming weekend!


Oh yes. Kindle Scout is definitely growing and definitely reaching a lot more writers - which is a good thing, because that means we are reaching a lot more readers. I know it makes things a whole lot harder for writers trying to break into the program, but I'm glad that it is booming.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Saturday and I'm feeling stronger than ever.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
1 day left  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
5 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
5 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
5 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
5 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
5 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
6 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
7 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
8 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
8 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
8 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
9 days left  Lips of the Sun
12 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
12 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
13 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
20 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
20 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
21 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
21 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
22 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
23 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
26 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
26 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
26 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
27 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

Mirrors
Prismatic
Stolen Memories

Good luck!


----------



## JT Osbourne

Happy weekend, everyone; happy to join some of you in purgatory.

I had two spots free and nominated _The Space in You_ and _Hexborn_


----------



## georgiana89

Iolanthe said:


> Thanks, Brian, for the nomination! And Georgiana, I admire your honesty in sharing all your feedback. It takes guts to do and it's so helpful. I will pick up a copy of My Love is Vengeance. Will it be a series?


Thanks. And thank you too to everyone else who's said they've purchased a copy. I couldn't work out how to quote you all in one post. Hope you all enjoy it, and please do leave an honest review if you have the time.

Iolanthe, yes, it is intended to be a series eventually, though it hopefully works as a standalone too. At the moment, I'm working on the prequel rather than the sequel, which is probably silly of me, but sometimes you've just got to write what you feel like writing.


----------



## Walterrhein

Nominated The Space in You and Neon Sands


----------



## kalencap

Nominated a couple others as entries entered the waiting room. 

Gearing up for the ebook soft launch in 10 days. (Though I keep adding promo plans. Still more of a soft initial launch though.)


----------



## BrianToups

I've noticed a few bloggers who have shared their campaign stats after their Scout campaign ends. I've seen Kindle scout selections with as few as 1,500 page views and (not-selected) books with over 11,000 page views and nearly 100% hot and trending time.

So, as Amazon says, it is definitely not completely based on nominations/page views. However, after running a failing campaign three years ago... I decided to spend a little time, energy and even a little promotional cash on my campaign this time around.

Star Kin currently has one week left.











Once my campaign is over, regardless of the result, I'll post my stats and any feedback I received. I hope it will be helpful to some people just starting out.

Does anyone who has already won or lost feel comfortable sharing their campaign stats? Perhaps a few tips for that final week of the campaign?


----------



## JadeKerrion

I would love to see current stats too. One of the challenges of analyzing stats is that they have to be concurrent to be relevant. Comparing Feb 2018 page views to Feb 2016 page views doesn't actually give us useful information--because Kindle Scout has likely grown over that time. Likewise time spent on the H/T list may have been easier to attain when there are fewer competitors, than when there are more. Anyone notice the recent HUGE influx of entries? There have been 69 new books added in the past three days. It's harder to be noticed on the "Recently Added" page when you have to click to find a book seven pages back, even though it launched only three days ago. Even comparing Jan 2018 to Feb 2018 may not be useful, because Jan 2018 didn't have to compete with the Olympics for attention.

I think the best gauge are the ones that run concurrently with your campaign (i.e., within a few days). That way you can tell if 1,500 page views was small, normal, or large, given that particular time frame.


----------



## WandWSawday

Steve Vernon said:


> Oh yes. Kindle Scout is definitely growing and definitely reaching a lot more writers - which is a good thing, because that means we are reaching a lot more readers. I know it makes things a whole lot harder for writers trying to break into the program, but I'm glad that it is booming.


Thanks Steve! And don't get me wrong, I think it's awesome, too! Beyond reaching new readers and attracting new writers, it must also mean that Amazon is finding the program viable, which is great. It's also incredibly ambitious--I have no real clue how stuff works at publishing houses, but it's my understanding that typically the books those folks are reading have, at the very least, already been vetted through the agent querying process. That is, they're not reading a ton of books, and the ones they are reading have already gone through an incredibly selective process. The folks at Kindle Scout are reading a lot of books (within 45 days!)--plus, based on the editorial feedback others have posted, they're doing a really thorough job of it. It's pretty cool.



JadeKerrion said:


> Anyone notice the recent HUGE influx of entries? *There have been 69 new books added in the past three days.*


This is what I mean, though. Beyond the steady, organic growth in the program, there seems to be a MASSIVE swell within just like the past week. Very interesting.


----------



## Iolanthe

I have had 598 page views and no time on H & T. Tomorrow is my last day. I'm not sure if others who got low numbers are reluctant to share or this is the lower end of page views. It is a bit discouraging. I'm an experienced novelist and this is my first campaign. Science fiction is a new genre for me to write so I may have missed the mark a bit with brand, blurb, and cover. 

There was a Kindle Scout NaNoWriMo category I submitted under that had to be turned in by the end of January, so I was pressed to make that deadline, which was fun and one of the hardest things I've ever done. I wrote about 70,000 words in three months, went through eight revisions, and designed a cover. Ended up cutting out about 14,000 words in the revision process. The story is tight but I wonder if the suspense aspect doesn't pick up soon enough in the first few chapters. After a certain incident happens I think the story flies, but there is some stage-setting of this world on the spaceship before that happens. Will probably look at this some more after the campaign. If any of you sci-fi lovers want to check it out let me know. 

Will be very curious to see what the editors might have to say. I'm planning the sequel right now and getting started on a newsletter (omg how hard it is to write a newsletter and not sound like an idiot--I did not get the natural marketing gene--I drafted a newsletter yesterday--it came out goofy and long I don't know what I'm doing but I don't want it to be bland!). So that's where I am.

K.D.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

WandWSawday said:


> <snip>
> 
> and the ones they are reading have already gone through an incredibly selective process. The folks at Kindle Scout are reading a lot of books (within 45 days!)--plus, based on the editorial feedback others have posted, they're doing a really thorough job of it. It's pretty cool.
> 
> This is what I mean, though. Beyond the steady, organic growth in the program, there seems to be a MASSIVE swell within just like the past week. Very interesting.


No. It is not a selective editing process on the front end of this. It is all Indie home grown incoming ... some use an editing service maybe. The hit rate is so small now means KS editors are getting picky and have been for a good bit now. Their metrics likely caused them to be more selective.

I wondered what services they actually provide to a winning author. There is of course an editor's suggestions for the winners. Most likely beyond that the bulk of it is Free AMS at its most reaching. Likely an author would bid $1 per click to get likewise treatment and several ads at that running. Don't know, but I suspect it is up there. Amazon uses the algo for KS winners for FREE I suspect, though there are metrics and they can change things on the fly. So what is Amazons real cost if they use AMS features for free to claw back the $1500 outlay? I am sure they track those results and figure the pay back. And thus only a 50% royalty to help pay for a winner?

This all minimizes Amazons risk against loss I would think. It should end up being profitable. But things change. I am sure Amazon knows better what they need to do to land on the curve where they want to.

Writing is fun of course. With so many entrants now, I wonder if that continues. Finding a winner will not be any harder unless you expand the H&T to accommodate a much larger influx. I am not sure they will. If that is done, and the selection process stays this tight, picking a winner will be harder (if H&T grows too).

Just my thoughts. It is fun to participate though.

But I suspect in truth the winners are handled with algos to promote the book. Paid with 50% royalty maybe?

Winners are for the most part handled by a software bot nanny - so to speak I bet.


----------



## nomas

JT Osbourne said:


> Thanks! The cover was a pre-made, but it feels perfect for the story. I loved the colour and washed out look.


I nominated your book before the campaign ended and wish you all the best, JT.
Also love the cover. You say it was pre-made. Where did you find it?


----------



## nomas

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Hi Kathryn. sorry for the delay in writing back, I've been away for a few days and completely offline. I would definitely recommend that during your KS campaign by the way
> So Authorshout produced one banner with their service as well as Melrock on fiverr. But I actually made the one on my website myself using a powerpoint template. I'd be happy to share that with you if you let me know an email address to send it to.


I got the templates but can't get them to work. Thanks, anyway.
However, I visited your site and really like the layout. Which WordPress theme are you using?


----------



## Jill James

Had an opening and nominated I Spied a Scarecrow.


----------



## naviwang

JadeKerrion said:


> Anyone notice the recent HUGE influx of entries? There have been 69 new books added in the past three days.


Apologies for contributing to the problem 

New writer here. I think the flurry may be related to the offer of editorial feedback for selected NaNoWriMo winners (the deadline for submission was this Wednesday). 3 months from November is barely any time at all to polish up a book to publishing standards, but I somehow managed to get The Poet and the Muse done in time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Decon

Looks as though the offer of feedback has finished. No mention of it when I log in. 

Obviously with the substantial increase in sunbmissions they don't need to do review feedback anymore and their time will likely be taken up with the increase in new books. It's a heck of a lot to get through just now.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

naviwang said:


> Apologies for contributing to the problem
> 
> New writer here. I think the flurry may be related to the offer of editorial feedback for selected NaNoWriMo winners (the deadline for submission was this Wednesday). 3 months from November is barely any time at all to polish up a book to publishing standards, but I somehow managed to get The Poet and the Muse done in time. Fingers crossed!


Looks like. Something is going on. Anyway, good luck! See you when you get H&T or at the end of days. That's where I usually haunt.


----------



## naviwang

Decon said:


> Looks as though the offer of feedback has finished. No mention of it when I log in.


Sorry, to clarify, the deadline was last Wednesday, and feedback is only for the "chosen ones" (i.e. selected by Kindle Scout).
It sounds like this is a new thing, something not done in the past? I can imagine they'll have their hands full with just reading the submissions.


----------



## Decon

naviwang said:


> Sorry, to clarify, the deadline was last Wednesday, and feedback is only for the "chosen ones" (i.e. selected by Kindle Scout).
> It sounds like this is a new thing, something not done in the past? I can imagine they'll have their hands full with just reading the submissions.


Never gave a thought to NaNoWrite submissions via Kindle Scout. That explains the increase.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I got the templates but can't get them to work. Thanks, anyway.
> However, I visited your site and really like the layout. Which WordPress theme are you using?


Thanks. It's a free one i think. Twenty Sixteen.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. My wife taped up my chest last night and it seems to alleviate the cough-induced muscle tear.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
LAST DAY LEFT!  Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
4 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
4 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
4 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
4 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
4 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
5 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
6 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
7 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
7 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
7 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
8 days left  Lips of the Sun
11 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
11 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
12 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
18 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
19 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
19 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
20 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
20 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
21 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
22 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
22 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
25 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
25 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
25 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
26 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JT Osbourne

BrianToups said:


> Does anyone who has already won or lost feel comfortable sharing their campaign stats? Perhaps a few tips for that final week of the campaign?


I'm still in purgatory but I'm happy to do it. I'll also post any feedback I receive -- this group is all about paying it forward.


Hours in Hot and Trending: 638 of 720
Campaign Page Views: 5.6k
Traffic Mix: 83% internal
Amount spent on advertising: ~$70
The only initiative that clearly drove traffic: Lincoln Cole's newsletter - the day that went out my daily volume increased 2x.
I signed up for justkindlebooks based on a recommendation here: it generated 8 clicks. I wouldn't recommend it.
I used Melrock to create a banner but it was not money well spent. I don't think the final product looks half as good as others I've seen and her Twitter following is huge but, as I mentioned before, there was no engagement from her followers with any of the content.
The other Fiverr service I've seen mentioned here was a click farms and I didn't want to go down that avenue because I don't think those lead to sales.
I didn't use Author Shout but I've seen it mentioned positively here by some - I would be curious whether it generates any traffic myself


----------



## JT Osbourne

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I nominated your book before the campaign ended and wish you all the best, JT.
> Also love the cover. You say it was pre-made. Where did you find it?


Thanks, Kathryn!

It was done by Mat Yan. Link to his portfolio below. The site on a whole was great - so much choice!

https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/matyan90/


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots and nominated:

Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath

Already had The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren in my third slot.

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Variath

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two open slots and nominated:
> 
> Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith
> Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
> 
> Already had The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks you very much, Mark


----------



## Variath

Nominated
The Space in You by K.D. Lovgren
Neon Sands: A Trilogy by Adam J. Smith

Best of luck to Lovgren and Adam


----------



## Walterrhein

Who has had an experience like this?

I wrote an acquaintance with my link to "Paperclip." The link explained the whole Kindle Scout procedure. The following dialogue ensued:

Me: Hey Man!  Would you mind nominating my kindle scout campaign for "Paperclip?"

Guy: I'm sorry, I've never read "Paperclip" and I can't nominate a book I haven't read.

Me (taking a deep breath): Yeah, that was all in the link. You read the first 5,000 words and then nominate a book to help select it for publication.

Guy (undeterred): I'm sorry, but I haven't read the book and my personal integrity prevents me from nominating something I haven't read.

Me (persisting just because this is irritating): Personal integrity has nothing to do with it, it's a contest. You READ the excerpt and then decide whether or not you want to select the book.

Guy: We'll just have to agree to disagree.

Me: No, we'll agree that you are wrong. If anyone lacks any integrity it's you for failing to switch on the one brain cell you need to read the instructions and comprehend that you read an EXCERPT of a book that HASN'T YET BEEN PUBLISHED!

----Normally I don't engage with this kind of thing, but I actually found this one kind of entertaining. I just blocked the dude eventually. He probably gave my book a downvote...but whatever. In my experience in life, people that get into Facebook arguments over their level of "integrity" are the most likely to spend their spare time running massive human slave trade operations.


----------



## Rena Arun

It's been a while since my first novel, CYBELE (A Marteena Mohan Mystery) was rejected on Kindle Scout, but it's finally out on Kindle for 99¢ and on Kindle Unlimited. 

Anyone with long memories around? Please do check it out, especially if you were interested enough to nominate it!


----------



## SueSeabury

Walterrhein said:


> Who has had an experience like this?
> 
> I wrote an acquaintance with my link to "Paperclip." The link explained the whole Kindle Scout procedure. The following dialogue ensued:
> 
> Me: Hey Man! Would you mind nominating my kindle scout campaign for "Paperclip?"
> 
> Guy: I'm sorry, I've never read "Paperclip" and I can't nominate a book I haven't read.
> 
> Me (taking a deep breath): Yeah, that was all in the link. You read the first 5,000 words and then nominate a book to help select it for publication.
> 
> Guy (undeterred): I'm sorry, but I haven't read the book and my personal integrity prevents me from nominating something I haven't read.
> 
> Me (persisting just because this is irritating): Personal integrity has nothing to do with it, it's a contest. You READ the excerpt and then decide whether or not you want to select the book.
> 
> Guy: We'll just have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Me: No, we'll agree that you are wrong. If anyone lacks any integrity it's you for failing to switch on the one brain cell you need to read the instructions and comprehend that you read an EXCERPT of a book that HASN'T YET BEEN PUBLISHED!
> 
> ----Normally I don't engage with this kind of thing, but I actually found this one kind of entertaining. I just blocked the dude eventually. He probably gave my book a downvote...but whatever. In my experience in life, people that get into Facebook arguments over their level of "integrity" are the most likely to spend their spare time running massive human slave trade operations.


Sounds like a great prompt for your next book!


----------



## Katherine Hayton

BrianToups said:


> Once my campaign is over, regardless of the result, I'll post my stats and any feedback I received. I hope it will be helpful to some people just starting out.
> 
> Does anyone who has already won or lost feel comfortable sharing their campaign stats? Perhaps a few tips for that final week of the campaign?


Like JT, I'm still in the waiting room, but my stats are below:
Hours in H&T - 576 of 720
Total Page Views - 6.7k
Campaign Mix - 24% external / 76% internal
Advertising Spend - $60 ($10 Boosted FB post and $50 ReadPer)
I was really happy with ReadPer's performance because I didn't have a lot of time to spend on promotion. On the main days their NL went out I saw 366, 337, 136, and 299 pageviews and it lifted me out of the doldrums each time, so their readers/followers were nominating as well as clicking. YMMV


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Walterrhein said:


> Who has had an experience like this?
> 
> I wrote an acquaintance with my link to "Paperclip." The link explained the whole Kindle Scout procedure. The following dialogue ensued:
> 
> Me: Hey Man! Would you mind nominating my kindle scout campaign for "Paperclip?"
> 
> Guy: I'm sorry, I've never read "Paperclip" and I can't nominate a book I haven't read.
> 
> Me (taking a deep breath): Yeah, that was all in the link. You read the first 5,000 words and then nominate a book to help select it for publication.
> 
> Guy (undeterred): I'm sorry, but I haven't read the book and my personal integrity prevents me from nominating something I haven't read.
> 
> Me (persisting just because this is irritating): Personal integrity has nothing to do with it, it's a contest. You READ the excerpt and then decide whether or not you want to select the book.
> 
> Guy: We'll just have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Me: No, we'll agree that you are wrong. If anyone lacks any integrity it's you for failing to switch on the one brain cell you need to read the instructions and comprehend that you read an EXCERPT of a book that HASN'T YET BEEN PUBLISHED!
> 
> ----Normally I don't engage with this kind of thing, but I actually found this one kind of entertaining. I just blocked the dude eventually. He probably gave my book a downvote...but whatever. In my experience in life, people that get into Facebook arguments over their level of "integrity" are the most likely to spend their spare time running massive human slave trade operations.


He could have at least said, "I'll read it and nominate it if I like it."


----------



## Iolanthe

Thank you, Mark Wakely and Variath. I had two slots and nominated Neon Sands and Goddess Rudra.


----------



## Belinda Austin

For Your Consideration: Single and Looking, Daisy(Secret Lives of Sisters, Book 1)

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/RL8LYHJE6CMA


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

Immortally Challenged
The Inception
GOD MACHINE

Good luck!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

B. Austin said:


> For Your Consideration: Single and Looking, Daisy(Secret Lives of Sisters, Book 1)
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/RL8LYHJE6CMA


Funny! I saw it as I was browsing KS. Vote on it later. Will look at it.

Let's see, oh I see ...

Well ... the carriage, the glass slipper, mouse, cat ... I wonder if a fairy God Mother is involved ... I look forward to the excerpt ... 

have fun ...


----------



## JT Osbourne

/\ That is quite the cover! Looking forward to checking out the excerpt in more detail.

Had one spot available and went for _Somebody To Love_.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I am going back to work today.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
3 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
3 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
3 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
3 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
4 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
5 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
6 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
6 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
6 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
7 days left  Lips of the Sun
10 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
10 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
11 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
17 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
18 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
18 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
19 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
19 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
20 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
21 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
21 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
24 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
24 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
24 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
25 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## BrianToups

Today, using two different Amazon accounts, I nominated:

I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia

Good luck, fellow authors!

Star Kin by Brian Toups


----------



## BrianToups

JT Osbourne said:


> I'm still in purgatory but I'm happy to do it. I'll also post any feedback I receive -- this group is all about paying it forward.
> 
> 
> Hours in Hot and Trending: 638 of 720
> Campaign Page Views: 5.6k
> Traffic Mix: 83% internal
> Amount spent on advertising: ~$70
> The only initiative that clearly drove traffic: Lincoln Cole's newsletter - the day that went out my daily volume increased 2x.
> I signed up for justkindlebooks based on a recommendation here: it generated 8 clicks. I wouldn't recommend it.
> I used Melrock to create a banner but it was not money well spent. I don't think the final product looks half as good as others I've seen and her Twitter following is huge but, as I mentioned before, there was no engagement from her followers with any of the content.
> The other Fiverr service I've seen mentioned here was a click farms and I didn't want to go down that avenue because I don't think those lead to sales.
> I didn't use Author Shout but I've seen it mentioned positively here by some - I would be curious whether it generates any traffic myself


Thank you for the numbers, and thank you to Katherine as well! It is very interesting to see how others performed. You books are both amazing, so I hope you win that coveted contract. I also used Melrock and she is very nice, but I found out later that her followers are all fake follow-for-follow types and she generated fewer than eight clicks for me.


----------



## JT Osbourne

There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.

I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:

- Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
- If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
- I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.

Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!



> Dear Jeff,
> 
> Thank you for submitting The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra to Kindle Scout. Unfortunately, we have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to share with you some feedback that we hope you'll find useful and encouraging.
> 
> General comments:
> This is really a good first novel: you're writing at a professional level, the plot is tight, the character development is insightful and smart, the worldbuilding is excellent, and the manuscript has been well edited. Unfortunately, archaeology adventure stories are very difficult debut novels to market. We make a number of observations and suggestion below for improving some developmental and copyediting aspects of the book, as well as some suggestions about improving your author web presence.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> 
> • We'd like to see a deeper sense of foreboding and foreshadowing surrounding Professor Green in his first few scenes. Brook thinking that he acts a bit like a creepy old lech is a good start, but it needs to be made clearer right away that Green's interest in Brook is deeper than that, because it feels jarring when the reader learns belatedly that his interest has, indeed, been deeper than that all along - for as long as he's known Brook, in fact. It almost feels as if the narrator changes its mind belatedly about how much insight into Green's motivations it wants the reader to have, and it feels odd when a non-human narrative entity demonstrably changes its approach to telling a story. Also, the early Green chapters where he starts helping Brook with research lack tension, so establishing Green's secret interest in Brook earlier would make these chapters/scenes fit better with the surrounding more compelling content.
> 
> • It feels a little unconvincing that Professor Green doesn't remember Tom's father when he first hears Tom's full name in chapter 55. We don't feel that Green being generally absentminded has been so well-established that the reader will intuit that Green overlooks the connection to Raymond Manor due to a weak memory, and so we recommend having Green acknowledge that something about hearing Tom's full name rings a bell when he first hears it, even though he can't quite place why. Still, though, it's hard to believe that Green wouldn't make the connection right away considering that Raymond Manor had once threatened his life, so we think it might be worth reconsidering having Green learn Tom's last name a bit later on.
> 
> • We would love to see Neferu traveling to the tomb and making the star map included as a fully-developed flashback scene. Just food for thought.
> 
> • Suggestions for improving scene transitions:
> 
> o Any time the narrative focus changes within a chapter, be it spatially and/or temporally, you need to include a line break to mark the changes so that the reader doesn't have to backtrack. Granted, this backtracking might only take the reader a second, but it's not an ideal reading experience. For example, the rapid-fire shifts in chapter 52 between Brook and Tom in their car, to Grekov and Rabbit in theirs, need line breaks between them, as do the shifts between Brook, Katy, and Tom down in the tomb versus the action happening on the ground above them in chapter 63, and the shift to Max and Jinjing hiking in chapter 62.
> o Related to the point above, we recommend including what year it is in the header for each of the Green-Cale flashback chapters. The beauty of headers is that they allow you to repeat easily-forgettable basic scene-setting information, without that information sounding repetitive to the reader.
> 
> • Your copyediting is generally very solid, but there are a lot of punctuation errors related to the closing quotation marks of dialogue. To be very clear, you editor Lauren's work is better than 90% of the professional editing we see in submissions, but the manuscript really needs to follow The Chicago Manual of Style sections 6.9 through 6.11 and the very handy table 6.1 that covers when to use commas versus periods as end-punctuation in dialogue, which are the style guidelines readers are most readers are accustomed to. Here are just a couple examples of many - these are all taken from a short section of the book, which we hope conveys a sense of how frequently these errors occur throughout the whole manuscript:
> 
> o '"No, it's too late for that." Ali confessed.' should be '"No, it's too late for that," Ali confessed.'
> o '"We saw nothing in there," Grekov went on, "Did you?"' should be '"We saw nothing in there," Grekov went on. "Did you?"'
> o "Right, right. - the young man who found you in the desert." should be "Right, right - the young man who found you in the desert."
> o '"Well, there's no point in me working on it, then." he said.' should be '"Well, there's no point in me working on it, then," he said.'
> o '"Damn&#8230;" Grekov cursed quietly.' should be '"Damn&#8230;," Grekov cursed quietly.' (SeeCMoS section 13.52 for using commas with ellipses. As argument can be made for not including a comma here, but since dialogue conventionally requires a comma when followed by a dialogue tag, we feel that the argument in favor of the comma is stronger.)
> o '"They're in love." Rabbit joked.' should be '"They're in love," Rabbit joked.'
> 
> • You use the word "chuckle" 21 times in the novel, and at that frequency, it quickly hits the ear as an echo. We recommend not using the word more than 10 times.
> • As we mentioned, your copyediting is very strong, but we came across just a handful of typos that we wanted to make you aware of:
> 
> o "A old man" should be "An old man"
> o "this one laid interior up" should be "this one lay interior up"
> o "He was from Savile Row" should be "It was from Savile Row"
> o "the Pharaoh's tombs" should be "the Pharaohs' tombs"
> 
> Marketing comments:
> • We strongly recommend creating a basic web presence for your author persona. Granted, this is your first novel and so you probably don't have a lot of material to build a website with, but now is the time to establish a web platform so that you can start building a reader mailing list, which will be an invaluable marketing resource when you need to promote your next novel. We'd also recommend starting JT Osborne Twitter, Facebook, and Insta accounts to serve as feeders to your website where, again, you'd want to encourage visitors to sign up for a mailing list and newsletter.
> 
> On behalf of the whole Scout team, we wish you great success with this novel, and hope that you'll continue to submit your work to Kindle Scout.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Kindle Scout Editorial Team


----------



## kalencap

Sorry Cleopatra wasn't selected. Hope to see it up on Amazon soon.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

sorry to hear the bad news Jeff, but very useful feedback for you. And remember, they think it is a great story! Those comments seem really quite slight.

No word for Kingshold yet. I didn't have as much time in H&T as you, so I'm probably further back in the queue.

Anyway, good luck for self pubbing!


----------



## RE Johnston

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected...
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is.


JT, sorry Cleopatra wasn't chosen, but I'm sure it will do well anyway.

Thanks a million for "paying it forward." I'm still in the editing phase with my upcoming KS candidate so your feedback is tremendously helpful. Insta -- who'd have thought?


----------



## Rena Arun

JT Osbourne said:


> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group,


Have been away from Kboards for a while & am glad to see KS offering helpful feedback and it certainly sheds light on their evaluative process. *Thank you for sharing.*

THE LOST TOMB sounds like it almost made the cut, which I hope in spite of the disappointment spurs you on as a writer. Good luck on your next submission.


----------



## SueSeabury

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:
> 
> - Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
> - If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
> - I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.
> 
> Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!


Thanks for sharing the feedback. Yes, there is definitely something to be said for a fast turnaround, says the one still waiting. 
Are you planning to publish soon?


----------



## Kay7979

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:
> 
> - Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
> - If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
> - I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.
> 
> Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!


Whether accepted or rejected, it's great to get the verdict right away. Now, instead of suffering in the waiting room, you can work on revisions. It sounds like the recommended content revisions are minor. As for punctuation problems, they're not difficult changes, just time consuming. If this isn't the kind of book Kindle Press feels they can market well, then thank your lucky stars they passed on it. You don't want to be tied to a publisher who isn't going to promote your book. It would be a very long five years.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:
> 
> - Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
> - If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
> - I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.
> 
> Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!


Thanks for providing us with KS editorial feedback! Wow. That is great.

The type you got is as I thought it would be. In thinking on it ... you did very well. The novel is in a niche they don't want to take the risk on it seems. Otherwise they seemed to have pointed out things they could have worked with you on. But they don't do that it seems due to its niche. It does not fit their battle plan so to speak.

But they encourage you to go Indie. It is interesting they encourage the web development and you driving for readers on a release. Interesting. I don't do that or plan too. Maybe in the future but not now for sure. I want to write, not build some web fortress.

Thanks for sharing and good luck on the Indie effort if you go there!


----------



## ML Hamilton

Thank you, Steve for listing my Kindle Scout book, The Moon Thief, each day. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


And thank you to all who nominated it. I don't post much on the Kindle Boards, but I have found the community here to be the most supportive of any I've come across. You are all appreciated.


----------



## Walterrhein

BrianToups said:


> Today, using two different Amazon accounts, I nominated:
> 
> I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
> Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
> Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
> Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
> 
> Good luck, fellow authors!
> 
> Star Kin by Brian Toups


Thanks for the nomination!


----------



## Walterrhein

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:
> 
> - Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
> - If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
> - I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.
> 
> Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!


This is actually a very kind and encouraging rejection. What are you going to do with the book now? Are you going to publish it on Createspace and Kindle Direct, or shop it some more? It seems to me that their main belief was that they simply couldn't promote such a novel, which is kind of ridiculous. Good luck and congratulations on a great promotion. I'd view this as a success.


----------



## JT Osbourne

First off: thank you, everyone, for your kind words. This is a great community.

@Walter, this feedback from the KS team mirrors what I heard from a couple of traditional publishers/agents I spoke to. They couldn't see an obvious market for it, which I why I went indie, and why I balked at the one trad deal I was offered -- I didn't think the terms I was presented were ever going to work. Kay's comment is dead-on: you don't want to get stuck with a company that doesn't know what to do with you.

Right now I'm working on Book Two. I'll independently release Book One (pre-order is already up on Amazon; will launch on the 26th) and I'm working on setting up an independent publishing company, similar to Amber Cove, which was created by another user on these forums. I'm sure there are lots of authors who find the indie space overwhelming and are looking for someone who will help back their work.


----------



## Walterrhein

Cool, I just placed a pre-order for "The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra." At this point, reviews are what the book needs. I'll be curious to dig into it. If anyone else is interested in buying, here's the link:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B7QHKPZ/


----------



## nomas

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:
> 
> - Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
> - If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
> - I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.
> 
> Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!


 Sorry you weren't chosen, but really appreciate your sharing the editorial letter.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

JT Osbourne said:


> First off: thank you, everyone, for your kind words. This is a great community.
> 
> @Walter, this feedback from the KS team mirrors what I heard from a couple of traditional publishers/agents I spoke to. They couldn't see an obvious market for it, which I why I went indie, and why I balked at the one trad deal I was offered -- I didn't think the terms I was presented were ever going to work. Kay's comment is dead-on: you don't want to get stuck with a company that doesn't know what to do with you.
> 
> Right now I'm working on Book Two. I'll independently release Book One (pre-order is already up on Amazon; will launch on the 26th) and I'm working on setting up an independent publishing company, similar to Amber Cove, which was created by another user on these forums. I'm sure there are lots of authors who find the indie space overwhelming and are looking for someone who will help back their work.


Thanks for sharing the feedback, sounds like you have a great book to release yourself.

If I get feedback for the lunar deception i'll share it too, love reading what the editors have to say about everyone's books.


----------



## SueSeabury

Nominated: Undone, I Spy & Paperclip. Best of luck, y'all!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Interesting. I think that’s the first feedback shared that talks about an author’s web presence. (Unless I’m just forgetting!) Gives some insight into how deeply they’re looking into authors on their shortlist.


----------



## Katherine Hayton

I received a decline this morning from Kindle Scout, sans feedback so I guess that's a hard no! 

If anyone wants to take a chance on it anyway, I've popped up the preorder for 99c (with a slight change of title) - http://myBook.to/DeadHunter


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Sorry to hear that Katherine. Very odd they didn't give you any feedback. I thought we all would get some. 

Still no word on my book. I hope they give me an answer soon.


----------



## KrWard

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:
> 
> - Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
> - If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
> - I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.
> 
> Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!


I'm sorry to learn that your book wasn't selected. I'm honestly quite surprised as it seemed to resonate with many readers, as evidenced by the consistent time in H/T. In regard to your feedback, thank you so much for sharing! As a new author, it's so beneficial to see the various lenses that the editorial team is looking through. I hope that I receive such specifics when my time comes as there is great value in the feedback. Best of luck in your book launch!!!


----------



## KrWard

Steve, I hope your day back at work went well!

I nominated:

Undone by the Earl
Paperclip
Vengeance of Dracula


----------



## Variath

Iolanthe said:


> Thank you, Mark Wakely and Variath. I had two slots and nominated Neon Sands and Goddess Rudra.


Thank you Iolan, just three days for me to get.....!


----------



## Variath

JT Osbourne said:


> There's something to be said for efficiency. My campaign closed Friday at midnight and before 9:00 a.m. today I was already rejected. It's a similar experience to Kay's from a couple of weeks ago: I guess they flagged me as a contender and had it pre-read before the campaign ended.
> 
> I promised to share my feedback and here it is. Of course, a lot of it won't make sense without having read the book. I will reflect on this for a day or so and then post some "What would I do differently?" thoughts in here that might be helpful for the broader group, but I think the obvious ones are:
> 
> - Even if you're starting out, have a full and active web presence
> - If you have the budget, get an editor who knows CMoS inside out and then hire a proofreader. I think that would have addressed most of the comments in my feedback.
> - I would have a fast follow ready or near completion before submitting anything.
> 
> Good luck to all of those waiting their verdict and with campaigns underway!


I totally upset by heard that your book rejected by KS! I have good hope about your book "The lost Tomb of Cleopatra" is great. JT, we will meet with another book soon in this platform and thank you for the feedback.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Katherine Hayton said:


> I received a decline this morning from Kindle Scout, sans feedback so I guess that's a hard no!
> 
> If anyone wants to take a chance on it anyway, I've popped up the preorder for 99c (with a slight change of title) - http://myBook.to/DeadHunter


I thought your book had a great shot! Oh well, the selectors are pretty picky right now. Good luck with the launch!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I've got a dayshift today. I am feeling stronger.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
2 days left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
2 days left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
2 days left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
2 days left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
3 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
4 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
5 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
5 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
5 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
6 days left  Lips of the Sun
9 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
9 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
10 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
16 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
17 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
17 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
18 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
18 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
19 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
19 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
20 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
20 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
23 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
23 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
23 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
24 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
25 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Louise Cole

JadeKerrion said:


> I would love to see current stats too. One of the challenges of analyzing stats is that they have to be concurrent to be relevant. Comparing Feb 2018 page views to Feb 2016 page views doesn't actually give us useful information--because Kindle Scout has likely grown over that time. Likewise time spent on the H/T list may have been easier to attain when there are fewer competitors, than when there are more. Anyone notice the recent HUGE influx of entries? There have been 69 new books added in the past three days. It's harder to be noticed on the "Recently Added" page when you have to click to find a book seven pages back, even though it launched only three days ago. Even comparing Jan 2018 to Feb 2018 may not be useful, because Jan 2018 didn't have to compete with the Olympics for attention.
> 
> I think the best gauge are the ones that run concurrently with your campaign (i.e., within a few days). That way you can tell if 1,500 page views was small, normal, or large, given that particular time frame.


I think you are absolutely right. Scout now is nothing like what it was when I did it this time last year. Purely in the spirit of arming ourselves with information, I'm happy to share my stats from then and now, but the now ones are from mid-campaign so we won't really know whether they indicate anything at all until the end.

Feb 2017 - whole campaign yielded 3,000 page views and something like 700 hours out of 720 H&T. It didn't have more than 200 views a day - 200 was huge for me. I wanted to post an image to illustrate it but I can't ever figure out how you do that with locally held images. My marketing - which was pretty strong - had a huge impact with numbers like that. The book was selected.

Feb 2018 - this campaign has been 1. much harder 2. much more competitive 3. much harder to achieve or sustain H&T 4. Scout has far more books but not necessarily more quality books than before. But that constant influx of new does not the H&T rankings hugely. There are only ever 20 H&T books at once. last year that was 20 out of 120 - not I think it's 20 out of at least 240. I'm not quite half way through my campaign and I've had 2.7K page views and 54 hours H&T. It has been really hard to influence the page view numbers, particularly at the start. I had 780 views on my first day almost entirely internal. Nothing I did could dent those numbers. And the book didn't get into H&T till it's third or fourth day when it's page views dropped off like a cliff. I think this means that if tonnes of people come to look, but very few nominate, it doesn't count. If 100 come to look but half nominate, you'll be a high performer. (I think.)

I think I've struggled with this one because it's so much harder to have an impact with marketing. It's also harder with a sequel because it has limited appeal to anyone who hasn't read the first.

Anyhow that's all I can offer for the moment. No idea whether this one will be successful - I think it's a coin toss at the moment. But I hope the figures are useful to you. I'll try to post my final figures at the end - although as others have said, that doesn't mean much when it comes to selection. 
r
Fbe


----------



## JadeKerrion

Louise Cole said:


> Feb 2017 - whole campaign yielded 3,000 page views and something like 700 hours out of 720 H&T. It didn't have more than 200 views a day - 200 was huge for me. I wanted to post an image to illustrate it but I can't ever figure out how you do that with locally held images. My marketing - which was pretty strong - had a huge impact with numbers like that. The book was selected.


How would you compare your own Feb 2017 marketing to your Feb 2018 marketing? Did you do the same things? More things?


----------



## Decon

Louise Cole said:


> I think you are absolutely right. Scout now is nothing like what it was when I did it this time last year. Purely in the spirit of arming ourselves with information, I'm happy to share my stats from then and now, but the now ones are from mid-campaign so we won't really know whether they indicate anything at all until the end.
> 
> Feb 2017 - whole campaign yielded 3,000 page views and something like 700 hours out of 720 H&T. It didn't have more than 200 views a day - 200 was huge for me. I wanted to post an image to illustrate it but I can't ever figure out how you do that with locally held images. My marketing - which was pretty strong - had a huge impact with numbers like that. The book was selected.
> 
> Feb 2018 - this campaign has been 1. much harder 2. much more competitive 3. much harder to achieve or sustain H&T 4. Scout has far more books but not necessarily more quality books than before. But that constant influx of new does not the H&T rankings hugely. There are only ever 20 H&T books at once. last year that was 20 out of 120 - not I think it's 20 out of at least 240. I'm not quite half way through my campaign and I've had 2.7K page views and 54 hours H&T. It has been really hard to influence the page view numbers, particularly at the start. I had 780 views on my first day almost entirely internal. Nothing I did could dent those numbers. And the book didn't get into H&T till it's third or fourth day when it's page views dropped off like a cliff. I think this means that if tonnes of people come to look, but very few nominate, it doesn't count. If 100 come to look but half nominate, you'll be a high performer. (I think.)
> 
> I think I've struggled with this one because it's so much harder to have an impact with marketing. It's also harder with a sequel because it has limited appeal to anyone who hasn't read the first.
> 
> Anyhow that's all I can offer for the moment. No idea whether this one will be successful - I think it's a coin toss at the moment. But I hope the figures are useful to you. I'll try to post my final figures at the end - although as others have said, that doesn't mean much when it comes to selection.
> r
> Fbe


These are the Girl at the Window stats for August 2017 and I didn't get selected. It was before the days when they offered feedback on shortlisted books, so I can't know if it was even considered. All I do know is that in August there was a change in who was running KU, and acceptances nosedived. Following that, entrants also took a tumble and they introduced feedback which increased the number of submissions, and then NaNoWrite caused a flood of entrants, so it is really crowded just now.

Author Shout was my main marketing, together with self-twitter and facebook posts. The H&T fluctuated between 13 and 20 books, depending on the number of entrants. At a guess, there were around 100 entrants at any one time.

I didn't start marketing until I was 7 days in.



















The only good thing is that apart from 1 off-the-wall review that doesn't seem to relate to my book as it refers to (her) as the author and it's not verified, the reviews have been excellent, so that makes up for not getting feedback from KU. To March 5th it has 15 recorded eBook sales and 1 paper book sale, so getting rejected isn't the end of the world. Last month it sold 50 eBooks and 3 paper books, together with 15,000 page reads. It will probably take me 12 months for it to earn the $1500 they offered to winners.


----------



## Louise Cole

JadeKerrion said:


> How would you compare your own Feb 2017 marketing to your Feb 2018 marketing? Did you do the same things? More things?


I would say it's been similar although I'm not as stressed this time, because I'm not working it out as I go. I've done newsletter placements, like ReadPer. a Scout Boost, and email marketing. I've also done a lot of twitter and facebook ads. So my approach has been broadly similar. What I've noticed is the fb ads don't have nearly so much effect any more; last year they got me a lot of views, this time nothing really. I also did some Fiverr campaigns which equally yielded nothing.

The bog thing that I haven't done this time yet is postcards for all my neighbours and family.

Deccon - 1. absolutely. If you know how to market you might be more successful with a standalone novel or first in series than through Scout. I don't I would have been but I know lots of other authors who have been. Selection is one way to go - it's not the only way.
And yes, there was a change in management and a change in direction last year in Scout. I saw some really good books get rejected, particularly if they were sequels or in-series.
KS isn't reader-powered. That's just a marketing tag line. You do need to show a commitment to marketing and bring a certain number of people in, and your book has to prove relatively popular with Scouts. But it still has to be a good book which fits KP's lists and strategy (whatever that is). If my first book had sold 20K copies I've no doubt the sequel would be snapped up. As it's paid off half its advance in 9 months, I think my sequel might not be as appealing to them, regardless of how good it is. Like any publishing house, they are asking: how many have we got in this genre, what do we expect it to sell, how good is it, how much resource will it take? They have Christian romances and thrillers which sell tens of thousands of units - some genres, like YA, sell a fraction of that. So a lot of it comes down to KP balancing its lists and we aren't privvy to any of those decisions or considerations.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Things have definitely changed! I've been planning a set-and-forget campaign for (probably) April, but I'm starting to wonder if it will just be a waste of time and effort, and I should go ahead and publish it without going through Kindle Scout first. I guess it will be interesting to see if Lexi's current set-and-forget gets selected like her last ones did.


----------



## Louise Cole

MelanieCellier said:


> Things have definitely changed! I've been planning a set-and-forget campaign for (probably) April, but I'm starting to wonder if it will just be a waste of time and effort, and I should go ahead and publish it without going through Kindle Scout first. I guess it will be interesting to see if Lexi's current set-and-forget gets selected like her last ones did.


I think even it does, that doesn't mean other books would. I think you need to assess your position and your objectives. If you have a track record with Kindle Press that probably puts you in a different position than someone who doesn't - not necessarily better depending upon sales but different. 
If selection is your only goal, you could try set and forget but as Scout has grown bigger they no Longer read every book - only those who get a certain amount of interest. If I hadn't marketed mine I think it would have stood no chance.

And if you are using Scout for pre-launch publicity then it makes sense to get as many eyes on it as possible. Remember, Scouts aren't really (or aren't only) book buyers - they are people looking for free books. So having 1,000 people who want a chance of a free book looking at yours isn't much use if it's going to launch at $2.99. If you use Scout as a marketing platform then you'll attract the attention of people who don't just want a free book, they want your book - and that has a much better chance of crossing over into sales whether or not you are selected by KP.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Louise Cole said:


> I think even it does, that doesn't mean other books would. I think you need to assess your position and your objectives. If you have a track record with Kindle Press that probably puts you in a different position than someone who doesn't - not necessarily better depending upon sales but different.
> If selection is your only goal, you could try set and forget but as Scout has grown bigger they no Longer read every book - only those who get a certain amount of interest. If I hadn't marketed mine I think it would have stood no chance.
> 
> And if you are using Scout for pre-launch publicity then it makes sense to get as many eyes on it as possible. Remember, Scouts aren't really (or aren't only) book buyers - they are people looking for free books. So having 1,000 people who want a chance of a free book looking at yours isn't much use if it's going to launch at $2.99. If you use Scout as a marketing platform then you'll attract the attention of people who don't just want a free book, they want your book - and that has a much better chance of crossing over into sales whether or not you are selected by KP.


I think the value of Scout as a launch marketing tool is definitely going to vary depending on the book and where the author is in their career. In my case, if I'm going to spend money and effort on marketing, I'd rather direct it at my already published books which interested readers can purchase or borrow immediately. For me (and I'm definitely not advocating that as the way everyone should go, or anything, just me personally) it's why I would only really consider set-and-forget. So now I'm thinking if that's a hopeless strategy for an author who hasn't been published by Kindle Press before, maybe I should save myself the time. It would certainly take some pressure off my writing schedule to have this book ready to publish sooner...


----------



## Louise Cole

Well as you say Melanie you can always wait and see what happens to other books for a couple of weeks. Ear mark two or three in your genre and the level of activity their authors are putting around it and see if they are successful or not. I don't think it's something anyone can predict. I thought about it long and hard. Had Monique still been at KP, I would have subbed this book to them directly. I'm only doing the campaign now because it's part of my marketing strategy - I have a lot of reviewers ramping up interest for the sequel on twitter etc and sending people to Scout to read the first couple of chapters. So even if it doesn't get selected, it will have achieved one of my objectives. While they do that they are marketing the first book as well.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

MelanieCellier said:


> Things have definitely changed! I've been planning a set-and-forget campaign for (probably) April, but I'm starting to wonder if it will just be a waste of time and effort, and I should go ahead and publish it without going through Kindle Scout first. I guess it will be interesting to see if Lexi's current set-and-forget gets selected like her last ones did.


Melanie, my current feeling is that my current KS book won't be accepted. Logically, you'd think that KP would want to own all three of a trilogy because it gives them more marketing opportunities, plus they know there's a market out there for the books. I have good sell-through from TR1 to TR2. But other KP authors have had their third book turned down recently, and it would be natural if the new staff at KP prefer their own choices to those of their predecessors. (This could be why my books haven't had a promotion for some time, only price drops.)

And who knows, maybe the new staff actually do care about the H & T. In my view that would be a mistake, but hey...


----------



## Walterrhein

As 'Paperclip' winds down I think the campaign is on the bubble for even being considered. It will probably have just under 200 hours on hot and trending, and just under 2,000 views. A few people have said books have been selected with those low numbers, but I guess we'll have to wait and see. I hope it's at least enough to get a few pages read by the editors.

I'll be glad to have this campaign done honestly. Will I do another kindle scout campaign? It's possible. It seems like a decent way to do an initial boost for a novel. In some ways, it's similar to having a pre-order period for a book. Also, the kindle scout community is a pretty neat group.

At this point nominations are critical, but if you've filled your nomination slots, can you please share the following web page link to social media? Thanks again everyone!

http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/


----------



## Elizabeth Rue

I still have two days to go but I wanted to say thank you to everyone who already nominated Undone by the Earl.

And I really appreciate all the info people share. I thought it could be helpful to share my own experience with promotions. I didn't do a lot but did try author shout, which as far as I could tell, had no results. Of course, it might be more effective for other types of books. I did have very positive results from justkindlebooks. To be honest, I was skeptical about the guarantee to get my book into H&T but they came through and exceeded my expectations. I would definitely use them again.

Good luck to everyone campaigning and to those still waiting to hear!


----------



## Kay7979

My first campaign, in 2016, yielded 2.1K page view, and the recently-completed campaign 4.6K. I was willing to spend money to advertise _Wards and Wonders_ because I planned to launch it immediately upon rejection while it's fresh in nominators' minds. Last night, after being in stealth-rejection mode, it finally changed status to Not Selected. I got my form letter from Kindle Scout, even though I'd gotten a personal letter with feedback eleven days ago. This morning, the official "thank you for nominating" email went out to everyone who nominated me. I had already pushed the KDP publish button at 5 AM, so by the time their email hit my inbox, the book was live. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B8HSHT9

I launched at $0.99, hoping _some_ nominators may buy it since they can't get it free through Scout. Later today, I'll send an email alert to my miniscule newsletter following, and I'll also do a boosted Facebook post. I had an excellent response to boosted Facebook posts during my campaign. Will any of those people buy the book? I'll soon find out.

To Melanie in particular: My original series saw a boost in KU page reads during my campaign, and possibly a few extra sales. So, that alone made the campaign worthwhile. And even if the money I spent on advertising doesn't translate into a lot of future sales, I got a couple hundred likes on my Facebook Author Page, and I hope some of those people will remain engaged.

I spent the morning booking promos for _Wards and Wonders_, and I already have a few promos booked for books one and two of my original series. Now, I'm going to work on an AMS ad! Tomorrow I'll notify Scout that the book has been published. You never know whether they'll send the notification to nominators immediately. Some people have reported delays of a day to a week.


----------



## richard4507

Steve - thanks for adding "Tuning In" to your list!

I had two open nomination slots today and added Paperclip and I Spy a Scarecrow

good luck Dan, Walter and Braden!

-Richard


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Kay7979 said:


> <snip>
> Will any of those people buy the book? I'll soon find out.
> <snip>


Let us know! It would be an interesting detail. So it seems KS is getting a following. Cool. I am in LeaderBoard spot 97  I'm in the top 100! It took a ton of voting to get here. Plus I have a huge TBR I likely won't get to in short order. I am too busy chasing writing aspects and not writing and need to.

Nominated :

Undone by the Earl
Broken Choices
His Forever Dragon Talon

Good luck!

(I am not a romance reader type of guy. But that was all that was H&T and near the end  --- if a book wins you get a leaderboard bump. So I am up for an occasion romance thing, ... maybe, - ugh romance is not my thing ... )

Coming up on a dry spell it looks like till the NanoWriMo things arrive.


----------



## Jill James

After more than a dozen books, rejection does get easier. Got the no, thank you email this morning. 12 days is a LOT better than 6-9-12 months-never that I got when I was going the query route to agents and editors. It will probably be up on Kindle and in Kindle Unlimited by the end of the day. Thanks for all of the help on this loop. I will stay and nominate people, but thank you, thank you, thank you.

148 Hours in Hot & Trending
2.7K Total page views

Author Shout was great to keep me in page views almost every day.
Readper got me a nice bounce in the middle.
My newsletter lists got me the best numbers for 3 days of the campaign. (3 separate lists) If I did it again I would divide my lists even further and do a couple hundred each day to have bigger numbers for more days.


----------



## Louise Cole

"Plus I have a huge TBR list I won't be getting to in short order..."

I think those are things we need need to take into account when determining the value of Scout going forwards. It seems to me that Scout serves two types of writers. (maybe 3) The people who don't want to go an agent/publisher route and think it's a good alternative to self publishing. With their first book, this is kind of a no-lose situation for them.

- the people who are already successful self pubbers or trad pubbed writers but who couldn't sell this book/didn't think it fit elsewhere or just wanted to try something new, either for the experience or a new publicity channel
- and the people who tried self pubbing, struggled with it and want to see if KP makes a difference.

I still think the best route for everyone to go down is to get your book good enough to get an agent but that's just my opinion. If your book is good enough, you can then do anything you like with it. If it isn't very good, you're not going to get very far whatever you do.

But if you are using Scout for publicity, the poster above makes a good point. Yes, Scout has grown hugely and that gives us the chance of lots of potential reviewers. But they all probably have  a tonne of free books in their basket by now. So even then only a small number will actually review and that proportion is likely to decrease. 

As for publishing with KP versus self publishing - and this is only my take on it - I think if I had had other books out there and I was subbing the first in a series, I'd self publish  it. It is a distinct disadvantage not to have control of the first in series. I didn't think this last year because I had nothing to lose really and as I didn't have other books on the market, I probably still had a much better experience with KP than I would on  my own. But if I now self publish the next two, I'll have much more limited scope to get readers to buy into the series from that first novel.

If it's your first novel and you're an unknown you stand a much better chance of selling anything, if you have Amazon behind you.

And if you've self pubbed the first in series successfully, putting others with Kp might be a really  good move. You can run your own promotions to hook readers and take advantage of Kp's marketing - best of both worlds.


----------



## richard4507

Decon said:


> <snip>
> These are the Girl at the Window stats for August 2017 and I didn't get selected. It was before the days when they offered feedback on shortlisted books, so I can't know if it was even considered.
> <snip>


Decon - thanks for sharing - looks like you had a solid campaign, sorry you weren't selected.

Question (for anyone) - does Amazon give you the data on how people rate your cover, etc and the comments people provide after nominating?

thanks,
-Richard


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> Melanie, my current feeling is that my current KS book won't be accepted. Logically, you'd think that KP would want to own all three of a trilogy because it gives them more marketing opportunities, plus they know there's a market out there for the books. I have good sell-through from TR1 to TR2. But other KP authors have had their third book turned down recently, and it would be natural if the new staff at KP prefer their own choices to those of their predecessors. (This could be why my books haven't had a promotion for some time, only price drops.)
> 
> And who knows, maybe the new staff actually do care about the H & T. In my view that would be a mistake, but hey...


If it's true that the new staff is not particularly interested in books picked by its predecessors, that just underscores the shortsighted, look-at-the-book-not-the-author approach. I know I've ranted about this before, but it would be smarter for KP to try to build author brands associated with them instead of thinking only about the book in front of them. A few individual books have been great successes, but most authors making huge amounts for themselves (and their publishers) are not doing that on the strength of one book. They're doing it through a body of work that may have started strong but continued to grow a fan base as it progressed. When KS started, I figured it was an Amazon strategy to snare future Stephen Kings and JK Rowlings who would then make Amazon a bundle in the future. (Quick process, competitive royalties and easy rights reversion would all be attractive to new writers starting out.) Apparently, I was wrong.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> I still think the best route for everyone to go down is to get your book good enough to get an agent but that's just my opinion. If your book is good enough, you can then do anything you like with it. If it isn't very good, you're not going to get very far whatever you do.
> 
> But if you are using Scout for publicity, the poster above makes a good point. Yes, Scout has grown hugely and that gives us the chance of lots of potential reviewers. But they all probably have a tonne of free books in their basket by now. So even then only a small number will actually review and that proportion is likely to decrease.
> 
> As for publishing with KP versus self publishing - and this is only my take on it - I think if I had had other books out there and I was subbing the first in a series, I'd self publish it. It is a distinct disadvantage not to have control of the first in series. I didn't think this last year because I had nothing to lose really and as I didn't have other books on the market, I probably still had a much better experience with KP than I would on my own. But if I now self publish the next two, I'll have much more limited scope to get readers to buy into the series from that first novel.
> 
> If it's your first novel and you're an unknown you stand a much better chance of selling anything, if you have Amazon behind you.
> 
> And if you've self pubbed the first in series successfully, putting others with Kp might be a really good move. You can run your own promotions to hook readers and take advantage of Kp's marketing - best of both worlds.


There was a time when I might have agreed with your comment about agents, but when I was considering that path and poured over the agent listings, I was struck by how many weren't currently accepting new clients or were accepting new clients only by referral. I was writing YA fantasy at the time and was also struck by how many agents either didn't want YA or didn't want fantasy. The closest agent who would accept both was in Chicago, and I live in the Los Angeles area. In other words, even with a brilliant book, the vast bulk of agents probably won't even glance at it.

Also, trad publishing undeniably works well for A-list authors with major publishers. For many others, it seems to be almost as hit-and-miss in terms of success as self-publishing. Sigh!

Do KS readers really have a ton of free books already? Hasn't the acceptance rate actually been rather low lately by comparison with what it was in the beginning?

It's interesting that you were thinking about the benefits of having control of the first book but letting KS have one or more of the subsequent books. I've also thought that such a position might be very strong if one could pull it off.


----------



## Louise Cole

richard4507 said:


> Question (for anyone) - does Amazon give you the data on how people rate your cover, etc and the comments people provide after nominating?


Not that I've ever heard about. You don't even find out how many nominations you got or how many free copies were claimed.


----------



## Louise Cole

Bill Hiatt said:


> There was a time when I might have agreed with your comment about agents, but when I was considering that path and poured over the agent listings, I was struck by how many weren't currently accepting new clients or were accepting new clients only by referral. I was writing YA fantasy at the time and was also struck by how many agents either didn't want YA or didn't want fantasy. The closest agent who would accept both was in Chicago, and I live in the Los Angeles area. In other words, even with a brilliant book, the vast bulk of agents probably won't even glance at it.
> 
> Also, trad publishing undeniably works well for A-list authors with major publishers. For many others, it seems to be almost as hit-and-miss in terms of success as self-publishing. Sigh!


Bill, note I didn't say you had to sign with an agent or go the trad route. Just that I still think if your goal is to create a book strong enough for either, you'll be successful even if you then decide to self publish. There are lots of reasons not to want and agent or atrad publisher - having a book that wouldn't cut it isn't one of them. A lot of people who self publish do it with so-so novels or books that could have gone from quite good to brill with a bit more work. I think that's worth doing. If you look at the Michael J Sullivan's and the Hugh Howey's they were phenomenally successful because they had books that would have read well against anything from the trad market. And that takes a tonne of work.


----------



## Used To Be BH

MelanieCellier said:


> I think the value of Scout as a launch marketing tool is definitely going to vary depending on the book and where the author is in their career. In my case, if I'm going to spend money and effort on marketing, I'd rather direct it at my already published books which interested readers can purchase or borrow immediately. For me (and I'm definitely not advocating that as the way everyone should go, or anything, just me personally) it's why I would only really consider set-and-forget. So now I'm thinking if that's a hopeless strategy for an author who hasn't been published by Kindle Press before, maybe I should save myself the time. It would certainly take some pressure off my writing schedule to have this book ready to publish sooner...


My experiences with KS as a marketing tool have been mixed. The first book I sent through Scout was hands-down the strongest launch I've ever had, staying very sticky for three months and somewhat sticky for another two. The second book I sent through, by contrast, had a relatively anemic launch and died relatively quickly. To be fair, I timed my campaign wrong and ended up with the unappealing choices of releasing during the Christmas season and waiting until after. I took the latter course, which may have caused the Scout momentum to dissipate. The second book had far more views, more H and T, and more expressed interest prior to release, so there did seem to be momentum to work with. I'm giving a campaign one more shot to see if the second book was a fluke or the new normal.

It's hard for me to avoid the idea that KS gives a lot of exposure I couldn't easily get any other way. Only time will tell if that's still true.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Louise Cole said:


> "Plus I have a huge TBR list I won't be getting to in short order..."
> 
> <snip>
> If it's your first novel and you're an unknown you stand a much better chance of selling anything, if you have Amazon behind you.
> <snip>


Good points Louise. I don't write to KS length. So you will never see KP on my works. There are authors who are published and go through the KS process even still who have many works.

Why may be because they get the voters to add to their following some and follow through to their web site or author page - free advertising?

IF (big if) you win, KP does all the ads for you. But it is Amazon's playing field; they use their algos for free to promote the book. 50% royalty is how the author sort of pays for it I guess.

To me, all the excerpts are a lot of reading, much less the whole novels as you scan a lot of excerpts on the ones you really like. Till then it is one liners and blurbs, then the excerpt if you are intrigued. That's how I do it. By far what I see on the leaderboard is NO ONE (almost all) are leaving reviews. I do some as I fast read most so-so books I won (huge bonus points when you do )

I am not shirking my duty as a reader if my TBR is huge. I just pick what appeals to me not that I will get around to it if it wins. I have only picked up 3 (I did want a couple others but they did not go Indie) that did not win and they went Indie and read them (this over a couple years, so I am picky). They were good! But maybe that was just me and I have strange tastes - but they were H&T. They should have won. But KP picks the winners, and there are no longer that many that win - H&T or not.

I am sure there are a lot more people here that play this KS game differently, or are more avid readers than I am. I know I am really picky before I take on a full novel. I have done many and do not finish them. (and I do like the feature where if you have not read too far you can get your money back  I've done that a good bit too. )

Edited :

As a KS leaderboard member, I may have picked 20 of what I thought were the best; of that 20, I REALLY only like 1 real well, if it wins it is pretty much a, "Yeah, I will start this." If it loses, then I have to decide if I have time for it and maybe spend some money. Now things get serious. 

I am the difference = to what a KS author is and a discerning reader is (me). Most of the time I have 3 votes I use on books I am not too interested in - but if I win one of them (which now I usually don't - seems a lot of people are not winning) great. I have a TBR to go thru too.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Bill, note I didn't say you had to sign with an agent or go the trad route. Just that I still think if your goal is to create a book strong enough for either, you'll be successful even if you then decide to self publish. There are lots of reasons not to want and agent or atrad publisher - having a book that wouldn't cut it isn't one of them. A lot of people who self publish do it with so-so novels or books that could have gone from quite good to brill with a bit more work. I think that's worth doing. If you look at the Michael J Sullivan's and the Hugh Howey's they were phenomenally successful because they had books that would have read well against anything from the trad market. And that takes a tonne of work.


Yes, there's no substitute for making each book the best you can make it, no matter which route you go.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

richard4507 said:


> <snip>
> Question (for anyone) - does Amazon give you the data on how people rate your cover, etc and the comments people provide after nominating?
> <snip>


Good question. There is data available to the author I would think. We judge so much by the cover. I prefer a so-so cover and a good one-liner and good blurb ... if I am intrigued I go to the excerpt.

If is about the ghost in the shell (writing inside = ghost vs shell = cover) and a good cover is important to a degree. It should not take away from the work I think, and if only that is done, then the rest of what I said is much more important. JMO

But there is a lot of eye candy out there that does not meet the writing. The cover sort of tells a tale different from the writing to me a lot.


----------



## CelinaSummers

Hello KS boards. I popped on here a couple of hours ago and just read a lot of this recent thread. By accident. Just wanted to check a few things and...well...you know. Sucked into a big time suck.

At any rate, so far for me and my book Symphony of Death https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2NV35QSEIK5R6, the KS program has been interesting. And educating. I treated my book like I do my already published works--paid for developmental and content editing, professional cover, etc.--and just wanted to see what, if any, benefits could be derived from the Scout program. This much I do know after 10 days in--extra traffic on my social media sites and websites are translating into a few sales of my previously published books. Stats are holding steady, and spending a good number of hours on H&T which is encouraging.

We'll see how it survives the great abyss AKA the middle of the campaign. 
At any rate--thank you all for the insights and I look forward to learning more.


----------



## AaronFrale

I'm back for another round of KS. I just submitted my next book and will have the link in a couple days for inclusion in the list. How is everybody doing? I see discussions about the value of KS is still going strong. So I'll add my 2 cents.

For me, I get a few new readers each time I do it. A lot of them continue to stay for the next and the next. A regular is worth their weight in gold, I always seem to pick them up through a campaign.

All right, off to fill my nomination list--


----------



## Louise Cole

Hey Aaron, you, me, Melanie and Bill were all Scout buddies last time too. Lovely to see so many familiar faces.


----------



## WandWSawday

Just got my rejection. For those of you that are interested:

1.7k page views; 72 hours H&T. Best of luck to those of you still in the waiting room, and best of luck to those of you who are in the campaigning phase right now!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

WandWSawday said:


> Just got my rejection. For those of you that are interested:
> 
> 1.7k page views; 72 hours H&T. Best of luck to those of you still in the waiting room, and best of luck to those of you who are in the campaigning phase right now!


sorry to hear that. did you get any feedback?

Still no news for me...


----------



## WandWSawday

dpwoolliscroft said:


> sorry to hear that. did you get any feedback?
> 
> Still no news for me...


Not included in the rejection, so I doubt I'll get any. Kind of a bummer, but what're you gonna do? My stats were pretty poor, and I saw Kingshold up on H&T quite a bit, so I'd be surprised if you don't get any. I think, just purely from a feedback perspective, you needed to have some pretty solid stats to get it. That's just speculation, though. Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## Used To Be BH

WandWSawday said:


> Not included in the rejection, so I doubt I'll get any. Kind of a bummer, but what're you gonna do? My stats were pretty poor, and I saw Kingshold up on H&T quite a bit, so I'd be surprised if you don't get any. I think, just purely from a feedback perspective, you needed to have some pretty solid stats to get it. That's just speculation, though. Hope you get good news soon!


The feedback comes in a separate email, so it's hard to tell. It often comes right after the rejection email, but not always.


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> Hey Aaron, you, me, Melanie and Bill were all Scout buddies last time too. Lovely to see so many familiar faces.


Yes, agreed! Glad to see that everyone is still writing and keeping at it!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Louise Cole said:


> Hey Aaron, you, me, Melanie and Bill were all Scout buddies last time too. Lovely to see so many familiar faces.


  It's been a ridiculously long time since my Scout run, but I think I've gotten addicted to checking this thread, haha. There's a constant revolving door of new faces, but some stick around or cycle back through. Steve's a constant rock, of course!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Thanks everyone for the responses! As always in publishing I guess it comes down to YMMV and that there's no way to be sure of which variables to focus on. It's not a career for those who like certainty, haha. I'll probably end up going ahead with Scout anyway simply because that's the plan 



Lexi Revellian said:


> Melanie, my current feeling is that my current KS book won't be accepted. Logically, you'd think that KP would want to own all three of a trilogy because it gives them more marketing opportunities, plus they know there's a market out there for the books. I have good sell-through from TR1 to TR2. But other KP authors have had their third book turned down recently, and it would be natural if the new staff at KP prefer their own choices to those of their predecessors. (This could be why my books haven't had a promotion for some time, only price drops.)
> 
> And who knows, maybe the new staff actually do care about the H & T. In my view that would be a mistake, but hey...


I hope you're wrong about TR3 since that seems like a disappointing direction for KP if you're not! But I guess it can be easy to fall into the trap of thinking of KP like high-powered self-publishing when it's not really. It's trad publishing where you take on some of the early costs in exchange for a better royalty. And I guess it's always been the way in trad pub that they're looking for the new thing unless something turns out to be a mega-seller. But hopefully even if they don't select it, the campaign will give all your existing Scout readers a heads up that there's a third book out there now


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> After more than a dozen books, rejection does get easier. Got the no, thank you email this morning. 12 days is a LOT better than 6-9-12 months-never that I got when I was going the query route to agents and editors. It will probably be up on Kindle and in Kindle Unlimited by the end of the day. Thanks for all of the help on this loop. I will stay and nominate people, but thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> 148 Hours in Hot & Trending
> 2.7K Total page views
> 
> Author Shout was great to keep me in page views almost every day.
> Readper got me a nice bounce in the middle.
> My newsletter lists got me the best numbers for 3 days of the campaign. (3 separate lists) If I did it again I would divide my lists even further and do a couple hundred each day to have bigger numbers for more days.


Sorry they didn't take your book. Did you guys finish off all the snacks in the waiting room?


----------



## Jill James

Thanks, Kay!

Pretty sure I left some popcorn and chocolate chip cookies for those left in the waiting room. Good luck all!!


----------



## CAAAllen

Walterrhein said:


> At this point nominations are critical, but if you've filled your nomination slots, can you please share the following web page link to social media? Thanks again everyone!
> 
> http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/


I got you and filled up with final day-ers! Good luck to all!

*Does this thread Y2K go  crazy  after pages: 1... 998 [999]? *


----------



## Sutiven91

Great news everybody!

Thank you to everyone who has shown their support already by helping me with my campaign. In just over a week my campaign page has already received over 1500 views!

_Edited to remove self-promotion. Drop me a PM if you have any questions. - Becca_


----------



## ronesa_aveela

JT Osbourne said:


> I'll independently release Book One (pre-order is already up on Amazon; will launch on the 26th) and I'm working on setting up an independent publishing company, similar to Amber Cove, which was created by another user on these forums.


Got the email today and pre-ordered a copy.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Yes, agreed! Glad to see that everyone is still writing and keeping at it!


Of course, if I were keeping at it as well as I would have liked, I'd be in the middle of campaign right now. Instead, the current book just went to the editor. At this rate, I may not be ready until April. Sigh!


----------



## Betty Kuffel

Hi to all,

Thanks to everyone who nominated Fatal Feast, my second Kindle Scout campaign entry.

There are twice the number of books on the thriller list this time and after an early spike, my numbers were flat so I bought a number of ads. I chose Readper, JustKindleBooks, Ryan Jordan and Lincoln Cole for about $30 each. I saw a significant boost that lasted only two days. Author Shout is also excellent to work with.

With two days left, if any one hasn't cast a vote, I'd love the help. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JMT13WFLNF76
This biothriller about terrorist spread of prion disease is a real problem spreading through wildlife that few people realize exists.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Betty Kuffel said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who nominated Fatal Feast, my second Kindle Scout campaign entry.
> 
> There are twice the number of books on the thriller list this time and after an early spike, my numbers were flat so I bought a number of ads. I chose Readper, JustKindleBooks, Ryan Jordan and Lincoln Cole for about $30 each. I saw a significant boost that lasted only two days. Author Shout is also excellent to work with.
> 
> With two days left, if any one hasn't cast a vote, I'd love the help. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/JMT13WFLNF76
> This biothriller about terrorist spread of prion disease is a real problem spreading through wildlife that few people realize exists.


Shared your stuff again on my social media for a last minute push! Hope you get a lot of traffic toward the end and get a contract!


----------



## JT Osbourne

ronesa_aveela said:


> Got the email today and pre-ordered a copy.


Oh! Thank you!


----------



## AaronFrale

MelanieCellier said:


> It's been a ridiculously long time since my Scout run, but I think I've gotten addicted to checking this thread, haha. There's a constant revolving door of new faces, but some stick around or cycle back through. Steve's a constant rock, of course!


Same here! My last one was rejected almost a year ago around this time. It's hard to believe a year has passed! I have to limit my online socializing time. I realized it gets in the way of me writing a new book, it's so easy to say, I'll just read one more post, I'll just write this comment then go write. So in an effort to get actual writing done with the limited time I have to do it, I've become and digital shut in when I'm writing :O)


----------



## Jill James

Preordered The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra
Bought Wards and Wonders

Ghostly Intentions is now live on Amazon and also in Kindle Unlimited. Thanks for all of the support.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B94HJG3


----------



## Kay7979

Jill James said:


> Preordered The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra
> Bought Wards and Wonders
> 
> Ghostly Intentions is now live on Amazon and also in Kindle Unlimited. Thanks for all of the support.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B94HJG3


Thanks! I just got the Now Available notice for yours, so Scout is sending the notices promptly. I got a copy of yours. It doesn't seem like it's been forty-five days since we submitted our books!


----------



## kawiggins

Good to hear that the competition is high these days, 'cause otherwise I'd be freaking out right now! Thanks for sharing, all - this board seems to be the best source of fresh intel out there~~

I'm on my fourth day and had just over 1k page views during the first three days with zero outside promotion and traffic (so far). Aaaaaand . . . zero hours on H&T.  TT_TT;

Based on stats others have shared, it seems like I had pretty good traffic? But obviously a low nomination rate, and now that newer releases have knocked me off the first page, I'm sure it'll nosedive. Starting social media blitz today; will take stock of paid promotions opportunities towards the end of the week.

It sounds like YA in general, and some YA fantasy in particular, doesn't do that well anyways? I haven't seen much YA in H&T as a general rule. Anyone campaigning in that genre want to pitch in their two cents? (I'm running a YA dark fantasy: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/E9IM6GHX3YIJ )


----------



## AaronFrale

kawiggins said:


> Based on stats others have shared, it seems like I had pretty good traffic? But obviously a low nomination rate, and now that newer releases have knocked me off the first page, I'm sure it'll nosedive. Starting social media blitz today; will take stock of paid promotions opportunities towards the end of the week.


It's hard to tell if your nomination rate is lower because H&T time is based on how the others are doing. You could have gotten 500 nominations for all you know, but the bottom person on the H&T list could have 501 (they are randomized, so you can't tell by looking at the site who is higher on the list). But in all reality, you could have lots of potential nominators, but they might be waiting for the end. Most Kindle Scout regulars wait until the last few days to click that nominate button. Most people that H&T early on have a large social network to tap and get nominations from people who go for the one book. If you want just the random person, they will come near the end.

Also, don't worry about stats, while books with higher H&T time have a tendency to get picked more often, they do pick ones with low scores too.


----------



## nomas

amzn.to/2FsdoY8 

19 days left and WORSE THAN WICKED has flatlined with 1.2K views, no time in H&T. 
Author Shout is running daily tweets and I'll be featured in Lincoln Cole's 3/12 newsletter. 
Disappointed, but I figured it was a way to get my name in front of readers, if nothing else.
Looks like I'll be going with KDP when the campaign ends.

Quick question. How do I get my book cover to display every time I post? Is this part of the signature? Thanks.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> amzn.to/2FsdoY8
> Quick question. How do I get my book cover to display every time I post? Is this part of the signature? Thanks.


https://www.kboards.com/authorsig/

Fill in the blanks and cut n' paste to your profile.


----------



## KrWard

kawiggins said:


> It sounds like YA in general, and some YA fantasy in particular, doesn't do that well anyways? I haven't seen much YA in H&T as a general rule. Anyone campaigning in that genre want to pitch in their two cents? (I'm running a YA dark fantasy: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/E9IM6GHX3YIJ )


Hi there! My book is YA, dystopian. I am a new author so my experience is most likely not the norm. I started off very strong with a few days in H&T and then my stats tanked. I have utterly flatlined ever since. My total H&T time is just over 100 hours and my pages views are 2400. I have 9 days left and expect a rejection letter. All in all, this has been a huge learning curve, very stressful, but also a good way to get my name out there. When I hit my total slump I tapped multiple resources and have used authorshout, Melrock (no traffic from that), JustKindleBooks, Fiverr, and readper (I am on their site now and will be in the newsletter on Saturday and hope for good results then). I consider the ups and downs as part of my journey.

Here is my campaign if you want to check it out 
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13HTZCAHEL9Z9


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. Today was hectic and I nearly forgot to fill the list.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
1 day left  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
1 day left  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
1 day left  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
1 day left  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
2 days left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
3 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
4 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
4 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
4 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
5 days left  Lips of the Sun
8 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
8 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
9 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
15 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
16 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
16 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
17 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
17 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
18 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
18 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
19 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
19 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
19 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
22 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
22 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
22 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
23 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
24 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## TrishaMcNary

I finally got my rejection email for hypnoSnatch this afternoon on day 13. I'd been expecting it after reading posts here in the last few days about new staff since August, and must have website, blog, Instagram, etc., so I'd already gone through feeling the disappointment by then (mostly). Of course, the good thing about not being selected is being able to publish as soon as I make some edits instead of having to wait 3 months. 
I plan to make the book free for the first day or two so everyone who nominated can still get a free copy if I can figure out how to coordinate that with KS's notification.
Originally, I was going to publish at the end of January and really looking forward to it. I had never heard of Kindle Scout. For 3 years, I'd been seeing the KS banner on my KDP book sales report page flash in front of my eyes every time I refreshed the page, but I always ignored it. The name didn't appeal to me; I think it reminded me of the boy and girl scouts. About a week or so before I planned to publish, my computer was running slow maybe, and I got a closer look at it. So I tried it, not knowing that it would take over my life for the next 45 days. I don't regret that because I've learned a lot about marketing, my book got a lot of publicity, and I'm sure I'll sell more than I ever would have without having gone through this. Mostly what I've learned is how much I still have to learn. But the best part was this community of people offering advice and encouragement all along the way.  Thanks everyone, and good luck with all your books however you end up publishing them


----------



## Jill James

Kay, can't believe how fast the time flew. It was a great experience and I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## kalencap

TrishaMcNary said:


> I finally got my rejection email for hypnoSnatch this afternoon on day 13. I'd been expecting it after reading posts here in the last few days about new staff since August, and must have website, blog, Instagram, etc., so I'd already gone through feeling the disappointment by then (mostly). Of course, the good thing about not being selected is being able to publish as soon as I make some edits instead of having to wait 3 months.
> I plan to make the book free for the first day or two so everyone who nominated can still get a free copy if I can figure out how to coordinate that with KS's notification.
> Originally, I was going to publish at the end of January and really looking forward to it. I had never heard of Kindle Scout. For 3 years, I'd been seeing the KS banner on my KDP book sales report page flash in front of my eyes every time I refreshed the page, but I always ignored it. The name didn't appeal to me; I think it reminded me of the boy and girl scouts. About a week or so before I planned to publish, my computer was running slow maybe, and I got a closer look at it. So I tried it, not knowing that it would take over my life for the next 45 days. I don't regret that because I've learned a lot about marketing, my book got a lot of publicity, and I'm sure I'll sell more than I ever would have without having gone through this. Mostly what I've learned is how much I still have to learn. But the best part was this community of people offering advice and encouragement all along the way. Thanks everyone, and good luck with all your books however you end up publishing them


Sorry yours wasn't selected. It was day 13 to receive mine, too.

At least a bunch of us within the past two months appear to be self-publishing ours before spring. So, we can see each other's works on the other side of these projects.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Sorry yours wasn't selected. It was day 13 to receive mine, too.
> 
> At least a bunch of us within the past two months appear to be self-publishing ours before spring. So, we can see each other's works on the other side of these projects.


I tried again, but it seems like Kindle Unlimited doesn't give the option to pre-order, so I'll get your book when it's live. 
Yes, the 13-day wait was long!


----------



## AmWritingIrene

KrWard said:


> Hi there! My book is YA, dystopian. I am a new author so my experience is most likely not the norm. I started off very strong with a few days in H&T and then my stats tanked. I have utterly flatlined ever since. My total H&T time is just over 100 hours and my pages views are 2400. I have 9 days left and expect a rejection letter. All in all, this has been a huge learning curve, very stressful, but also a good way to get my name out there. When I hit my total slump I tapped multiple resources and have used authorshout, Melrock (no traffic from that), JustKindleBooks, Fiverr, and readper (I am on their site now and will be in the newsletter on Saturday and hope for good results then). I consider the ups and downs as part of my journey.
> 
> Here is my campaign if you want to check it out
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/13HTZCAHEL9Z9


Hello,

My book is YA contemporary. My page views are 1,900, but most of those were within the first four days. I was really happy about that. But I only have 7 days left and no time in H&T and have completely flatlined, like 10-20 views a day (agh! lol). Having not spent anytime on H&T it made me a bit less compulsive about checking the site and my stats, so that's a good thing.

I am thinking of doing this again in the future. Like others have mentioned, I feel like I've learned a lot about how to run a campaign. I'd like to work on my Twitter following and create a FB fan page before I give it another go. I think maybe if I had had a bit more of that in the beginning, I might have been able to get on the H&T for a bit. I don't know? But I was thrilled to have over 400 people look at my book in one day! I know KS wise that might not be great (not sure), but either way it's nice, as many have commented, to have that exposure.
I've used Authorshout and would use them again. I think they are bringing the 10-20 views each day to my page, and they have been really great to work with.

Right now I have one more space for nominations. Yesterday, (I think it was yesterday) I nominated:

After the Green Withered. Your campaign started around the same time as mine, and I read it then. It was one I had saved and gone back to. I really like the first chapters!

If anyone would like to check out my campaign here's the link:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29NG0PQRM844G


----------



## naviwang

kawiggins said:


> Good to hear that the competition is high these days, 'cause otherwise I'd be freaking out right now! Thanks for sharing, all - this board seems to be the best source of fresh intel out there~~
> 
> I'm on my fourth day and had just over 1k page views during the first three days with zero outside promotion and traffic (so far). Aaaaaand . . . zero hours on H&T.  TT_TT;


I'm with you there... day five, ~500 page views, no H&T. Can't tell if the color scheme of my cover is too boring, or if the competition is just too staggering :')
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2ORFFTRGX1Z8C

It's kind of interesting to hear that many scouts wait towards the end of the campaign for nominating. It makes sense as you have a limited number of slots, but isn't that also worse for the author (lowering the chance to hit H&T and subsequently the number of eyes that see the campaign)?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

naviwang said:


> It's kind of interesting to hear that many scouts wait towards the end of the campaign for nominating. It makes sense as you have a limited number of slots, but isn't that also worse for the author (lowering the chance to hit H&T and subsequently the number of eyes that see the campaign)?


Unless things have changed very recently, H&T is determined by both nominations and saves. So generally campaigns get a boost at the beginning (when Scouters will check out books in the newly added category and save ones they like the look of) and at the end when a book hits the ending soon category and gets a whole bunch of nominations. (Obviously there are also then people who come to the site just to nominate one book and will do it at any time in the campaign. Or Scouters who are extremely selective and only occasionally nominate and can therefore do it whenever.) But I don't think you should be disadvantaged by those waiting to nominate assuming they save your book early on.

The change that I believe has taken place recently (from what's been reported on this thread) is that H&T has become cumulative, so it seems to be harder to get on at the beginning of a campaign now when the book has no history and only a day or two of nominations. Obviously no one is actually privy to the exact algorithms behind H&T, however, so it's always possible that we're all totally off track about how it works!


----------



## Variath

Three slots are free and nominated:

Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Thursday. I've got a really crazy day ahead of me. A full day shift at work followed by a guest appearance at a local book launch tonight. I'll be leaving the house at about 8am and getting home by about 9pm.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath
LAST DAY LEFT!  Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
LAST DAY LEFT!  I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
LAST DAY LEFT!  Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
LAST DAY LEFT!  Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein
1 day left  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
2 days left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
2 days left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
2 days left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
2 days left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
4 days left  Lips of the Sun
7 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
7 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
8 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
14 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
15 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
15 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
16 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
16 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
17 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
17 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
18 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
18 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
18 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
21 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
21 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
21 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
22 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
23 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JT Osbourne

Variath said:


> Three slots are free and nominated:
> 
> Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
> I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave
> Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
> 
> Best of luck to all.


I nominated your book for its last day. I have Paperclip and Somebody to Love in the other two slots.

Good luck with the stretch run of your campaigns!


----------



## Kay7979

LWM 007 said:


> Good points Louise. I don't write to KS length. So you will never see KP on my works. There are authors who are published and go through the KS process even still who have many works.
> 
> Why may be because they get the voters to add to their following some and follow through to their web site or author page - free advertising?
> 
> IF (big if) you win, KP does all the ads for you. But it is Amazon's playing field; they use their algos for free to promote the book. 50% royalty is how the author sort of pays for it I guess.
> 
> To me, all the excerpts are a lot of reading, much less the whole novels as you scan a lot of excerpts on the ones you really like. Till then it is one liners and blurbs, then the excerpt if you are intrigued. That's how I do it. By far what I see on the leaderboard is NO ONE (almost all) are leaving reviews. I do some as I fast read most so-so books I won (huge bonus points when you do )
> 
> I am not shirking my duty as a reader if my TBR is huge. I just pick what appeals to me not that I will get around to it if it wins. I have only picked up 3 (I did want a couple others but they did not go Indie) that did not win and they went Indie and read them (this over a couple years, so I am picky). They were good! But maybe that was just me and I have strange tastes - but they were H&T. They should have won. But KP picks the winners, and there are no longer that many that win - H&T or not.
> 
> I am sure there are a lot more people here that play this KS game differently, or are more avid readers than I am. I know I am really picky before I take on a full novel. I have done many and do not finish them. (and I do like the feature where if you have not read too far you can get your money back  I've done that a good bit too. )
> 
> Edited :
> 
> As a KS leaderboard member, I may have picked 20 of what I thought were the best; of that 20, I REALLY only like 1 real well, if it wins it is pretty much a, "Yeah, I will start this." If it loses, then I have to decide if I have time for it and maybe spend some money. Now things get serious.
> 
> I am the difference = to what a KS author is and a discerning reader is (me). Most of the time I have 3 votes I use on books I am not too interested in - but if I win one of them (which now I usually don't - seems a lot of people are not winning) great. I have a TBR to go thru too.


I think this is truly the case. Most nominators only read the winning books that genuinely interest them, and few leave reviews. With that in mind, those of us who were NOT selected should not expect internal nominations to produce a lot of sales once the Now Available email goes out. I had more sales yesterday than after my first campaign since I launched immediately and priced at $0.99 rather than $3.99, but it was far from overwhelming.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Kay7979 said:


> I think this is truly the case. Most nominators only read the winning books that genuinely interest them, and few leave reviews. With that in mind, those of us who were NOT selected should not expect internal nominations to produce a lot of sales once the Now Available email goes out. I had more sales yesterday than after my first campaign since I launched immediately and priced at $0.99 rather than $3.99, but it was far from overwhelming.


That was my experience, as well. But the good point it that I'm sure most of those sales came from people who DID nominate the book. If not for the KS campaign, they wouldn't have known about the book in the first place. Every sale counts; every reader reached is moving in the right direction to build a fan base.


----------



## Variath

JT Osbourne said:


> I nominated your book for its last day. I have Paperclip and Somebody to Love in the other two slots.
> 
> Good luck with the stretch run of your campaigns!


Thank you JT. I am sure my campaign will be a flop! still there is no H & T. Anyway within 2/3 days will came to know.


----------



## Kay7979

ronesa_aveela said:


> That was my experience, as well. But the good point it that I'm sure most of those sales came from people who DID nominate the book. If not for the KS campaign, they wouldn't have known about the book in the first place. Every sale counts; every reader reached is moving in the right direction to build a fan base.


Yes, but you could have attracted engaged readers simply by advertising on your own, so we have to hope that the thousands of _internal _ page views produce some sales, or at least page reads, for those of us in KU. It's too soon to say how much benefit I got directly from Kindle Scout. Based on yesterday's sales, the money I spent on FB ads etc. during my campaign might better have been spent on the launch. One good thing about campaign advertising is that it gives you a chance to engage potential readers without asking them to buy anything. I picked up a few newsletter subscribers and at least 200 followers on my Facebook author page, and those same people are "liking" my current FB announcement that the book is now available at $0.99. But how many are actually clicking through to buy? Like nominating a book on Scout, pressing the like button is supportive but not a financial commitment.


----------



## KrWard

AmWritingIrene said:


> Hello,
> 
> My book is YA contemporary. My page views are 1,900, but most of those were within the first four days. I was really happy about that. But I only have 7 days left and no time in H&T and have completely flatlined, like 10-20 views a day (agh! lol). Having not spent anytime on H&T it made me a bit less compulsive about checking the site and my stats, so that's a good thing.
> 
> I am thinking of doing this again in the future. Like others have mentioned, I feel like I've learned a lot about how to run a campaign. I'd like to work on my Twitter following and create a FB fan page before I give it another go. I think maybe if I had had a bit more of that in the beginning, I might have been able to get on the H&T for a bit. I don't know? But I was thrilled to have over 400 people look at my book in one day! I know KS wise that might not be great (not sure), but either way it's nice, as many have commented, to have that exposure.
> I've used Authorshout and would use them again. I think they are bringing the 10-20 views each day to my page, and they have been really great to work with.
> 
> Right now I have one more space for nominations. Yesterday, (I think it was yesterday) I nominated:
> 
> After the Green Withered. Your campaign started around the same time as mine, and I read it then. It was one I had saved and gone back to. I really like the first chapters!
> 
> If anyone would like to check out my campaign here's the link:https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29NG0PQRM844G


Thank you so much for nominating my book and giving me feedback! It is funny because I also saw your book when it launched as well and was intrigued by the excerpt and initial 1 1/2 chapters. The social aspects of high school are such relevant and relatable topics to explore. I will be nominating your book in the last couple of days of your campaign. Hopefully you will get a good boost at that time. Like you, I had a day with over 400 page views, but that was in the beginning. I am now down to 10-20 which is disappointing considering the marketing I have done but probably typical for this period in the campaign, especially since I am completely unknown.

I have a website and I blog every couple of weeks or so but my followers on my site are just friends at this point so I do not think that scouters are necessarily clicking the social links on my campaign page. I have also put a lot of effort into my twitter presence and it's a lot of work to keep that up but I have accrued over 100 followers now, for me that is a lot!, and hope this could lead to a fan base when I publish.

To be honest, I am ready to wrap up my campaign and let the chips fall where they may! I have learned so much through this experience and am finally at a point where I am not obsessed with my stats and checking H&T every hour, lol. In the end, I hope that my launch garnered some interest and that people will purchase and enjoy my book when I publish.

Now the review process...that is a whole other beast to tackle!


----------



## townandrews

I nominated I Spy a Scarecrow by Brandon Nave. Reading the excerpt, Brandon, I could really hear the narrator's "voice."

Town


----------



## AaronFrale

Hi Steve, If you wouldn't mind adding mine ORION, to the list:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PPY2AKJEWLW3

And I if I will toot my cover artist's horn a bit. I really love the cover of this one. I got really lucky to work with such talented artist.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open up and nominated:

Vengeance of Dracula by James Mascia
I Spy a Scarecrow by Bradon Nave

Already had Goddess Rudra by Ignatius Variath in my third slot.

Then signed onto my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Undone by the Earl by Elizabeth Rue
Paperclip by Dan Woll & Walter Rhein

Best of luck to all five, and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Kay7979 said:


> I think this is truly the case. Most nominators only read the winning books that genuinely interest them, and few leave reviews. With that in mind, those of us who were NOT selected should not expect internal nominations to produce a lot of sales once the Now Available email goes out. I had more sales yesterday than after my first campaign since I launched immediately and priced at $0.99 rather than $3.99, but it was far from overwhelming.


I knew a guy that did not win. He was H&T 100% almost. We talked a lot on the Write On board. He went $0 promo right away on not winning on his release. Boom! That way his voters could pick up the book for free. I did. And he got some reviews. I gave one as a friend thing.

This really bumps your chances for follow-on after a lost campaign and pick up a couple reviews.

Reviews really help even if there are only a few starting out. Seems to me you get AMS preference a bit.

Maybe go wide $0 pulsed free for a couple weeks. Then drop back to paid Select. Maybe KS can put out the word that it is available at $0 to the voters - it would be nice if they do that. I think you would pick up more follow

If not, still --- a $0 pulse would pick up some traffic after a no win. You have your mailing lists and such to let the readers know that it is for free for a bit.

I wished more would do that. I would pick up some that I sort of liked well.


----------



## JT Osbourne

/\  Good strategy. I considered going free with my launch but there was no way to add that information to the message that goes out to people letting them know the book is available. If Amazon could work that in to their message, I'm sure more people would do it (I would have) to get reviews.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Kay7979 said:


> Yes, but you could have attracted engaged readers simply by advertising on your own, so we have to hope that the thousands of _internal _ page views produce some sales, or at least page reads, for those of us in KU. It's too soon to say how much benefit I got directly from Kindle Scout. Based on yesterday's sales, the money I spent on FB ads etc. during my campaign might better have been spent on the launch. One good thing about campaign advertising is that it gives you a chance to engage potential readers without asking them to buy anything. I picked up a few newsletter subscribers and at least 200 followers on my Facebook author page, and those same people are "liking" my current FB announcement that the book is now available at $0.99. But how many are actually clicking through to buy? Like nominating a book on Scout, pressing the like button is supportive but not a financial commitment.


Hey Kay,

From a KS voter POV, I get several non-winner email notifications in 3 days and this happens all the time. Even at 99 cents that could be $14 a week. No way am I that much a reader and that is a lot of money week after week for the average Joe if they picked up what they voted for. That is a lot of cash at rock bottom 99 cents on Amazon still. So to me 99 cents is not an attracter.

Now if they are $0 I am more likely to pick it up if it really intrigued me ... .


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> Hi Steve, If you wouldn't mind adding mine ORION, to the list:
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/PPY2AKJEWLW3
> 
> And I if I will toot my cover artist's horn a bit. I really love the cover of this one. I got really lucky to work with such talented artist.


Hi Aaron. It sounds like a fun plot, and the cover really suits it.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

JT Osbourne said:


> /\ Good strategy. I considered going free with my launch but there was no way to add that information to the message that goes out to people letting them know the book is available. If Amazon could work that in to their message, I'm sure more people would do it (I would have) to get reviews.


Yes. Thanks. In the current world, the new author needs a way to bubble up and be known. The guy I spoke of spends maybe $15k a year in advertising and it garners $17K in sells sort of thing. He only has the one book to his name. The book was pretty good to me. 360 pages I think. Psycho thriller.

He is a family man. He does not have the time to write the sequel as he spends tons of time advertising and such, web site devel, talking to fans. LOL! Maybe he will get to it.

His book seems to always be in the top 100 rank of his genres. But he has 126 reviews in 2 years now. So it is better than so-so. He is not making a lot of money on it as he spends a lot to keep that ball in the air. Hats off to him. One book and it ranks well. Lacking his promotional efforts - I bet it would fall into the abyss I am starting out in.

From what I see follow through on sequels are less than the original. Almost always. Readers fall off the series the father out you go in the sequels. Unless the sequels are much better. Who knows. Lexi seems to be following that pattern by looking at her TR1,2 rankings. But she knows better than what little I can see.

So you have to decide I think if you want to be a writer, or try and promote a lot. But an Indie has to be both to some degree especially WRT promoting. You have to do something. But you can be promoting 300% more than writing easy. And Kboards is a promotional site. You spend a lot of time following stuff here. 

If you don't get any bites, you need to change something. And it does take a long time until you know if you are any good at it it seems. But after a year it seems you know if you are getting some traction or not I would hope. Been 6 weeks for me. AMS is interesting. But my works are short. 700 impressions and 1 click ... oooo this is going take awhile. But without AMS I would be deeper in the abyss.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> Hi Aaron. It sounds like a fun plot, and the cover really suits it.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I had fun writing it. Yeah, the cover art was just a serendipitous find. I was eating Thanksgiving at the cover artist's house (first time we met), and I just happened to have a book which fit that painting like a glove.


----------



## Kay7979

LWM 007 said:


> Hey Kay,
> 
> From a KS voter POV, I get several non-winner email notifications in 3 days and this happens all the time. Even at 99 cents that could be $14 a week. No way am I that much a reader and that is a lot of money week after week for the average Joe if they picked up what they voted for. That is a lot of cash at rock bottom 99 cents on Amazon still. So to me 99 cents is not an attracter.
> 
> Now if they are $0 I am more likely to pick it up if it really intrigued me ... .


Understood. I confess that I delete most of the "thanks for nominating" emails unread because I have too many books to read now, including Scout books that have won and actually sounded quite appealing. BUT, if there was a non-winning book I particularly liked, I would happily pay $0.99 or even full price. I just picked up Ghostly Intentions and preordered The Lost Tomb of Cleopatra. I know Bill Hiatt has bought so many Scout books he'll be reading them till he's ninety, and there are others here, too, that have been very supportive of KS authors. So, no, people who nominate books daily can't buy many of them, and that's understandable, but it's natural to assume that 1-2% of those thousands of page views might convert to a sale.

As for launching free, rather than discounted or full price, I personally wouldn't go that route. I'm not worried about reviews. I have a handful of ARC people reading now. Normally, they would have read the book weeks ago, but until I got word from Scout, it seemed pointless to have reviewers read something that might not be the final draft. I also use Hidden Gems ARC service, and I'm booked with them for early April, so I'll have more reviews then. In the meantime, I have a number of promos booked despite having zero reviews.

One thing I wish Scout would do is add a thumbnail image in the Now Available for Purchase email. When you nominate a lot of books, sometimes you read the title and have trouble remembering the book.


----------



## Decon

Nothing accepted for a month now.


----------



## AaronFrale

Decon said:


> Nothing accepted for a month now.


Going over their past selections. It looks as if in general, they don't pick as much as they used too. But look at the bright side, anyone who is selected gets more exposure, attention, etc. I think the hardest think about being an author these days is the fact that in just about every genre, you are competing with 400 other books published that same month. Any edge you can get is worth it.


----------



## Jill James

I must nominate a lot of books. LOL Recently I got my copy of a KS winner and I didn't remember nominating the book. OTOH, glad I got it because it was really, really good.


----------



## lincolnjcole

Jill James said:


> I must nominate a lot of books. LOL Recently I got my copy of a KS winner and I didn't remember nominating the book. OTOH, glad I got it because it was really, really good.


Lol that's an interesting way of getting new books.


----------



## TascheLaine

TrishaMcNary said:


> Tasche: I thought your story was very sweet, and I look forward to reading it when you publish.


Thank you Trisha, that means a lot. I just got back from being off the grid for 8 days... now it's time to roll up my sleeves and get on with it. I'm making some changes before I publish so it won't be available immediately. I have a lot to learn about self publishing too!


----------



## Kay7979

TascheLaine said:


> Thank you Trisha, that means a lot. I just got back from being off the grid for 8 days... now it's time to roll up my sleeves and get on with it. I'm making some changes before I publish so it won't be available immediately. I have a lot to learn about self publishing too!


The thread isn't as active as it used to be, but there is a ton of information about marketing your book post-Scout on the thread I created after my first campaign back in 2016. https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

HI everyone. I just got my rejection through from KindleScout. But it's a pretty nice rejection!    Most of my issues seem to be copy editing, which is shame after I paid for editing services. Need to process this, but probably makes sense for me to get these addressed before publishing (and if anyone has any recommendations for good copy editors then please let me know). In line with the openness of others, here is my feedback.

General comments:
This is an entertaining, well-plotted, and often humourous Fantasy novel, and we think you do a great job making the book politically relevant without clubbing the reader over the noggin with the message. The main reason we’ve decided not to publish it, though, is that it still requires a lot of line editing. While you certainly do demonstrate strong writing chops, there are thousands of sentence-level editing issues that need to be fixed in order for the novel to meet the high expectations of High Fantasy readers, who are a fussy bunch. At 134K words, this will require more intensive editing than we normally provide. We’re not sure what your next plans are for the novel, but if you’re planning on self-publishing it, then we strongly recommend that you invest in one or more rounds of professional line editing, in particular to address the many missing colons and em dashes, the pronoun-antecedent clarity issues, and the other punctuation issues.
Copyediting comments:
•	Your sentences tend to be very complex like little clockworks, often involving multiple semi-independent clauses. While this is a mark of mature writing that is especially appropriate to this genre and which we sincerely admire, it requires an exceptional mastery of punctuation and pronoun-verb agreement in order for the writing to flow well and be easily understandable. Your writing style really requires a lot of colons, semicolons, and em dashes, but you almost never use them, and their absence requires the reader to often have to reread sentences to unpack their meaning and tone. For this novel to make the best possible impression on readers, we think it needs one or two more rounds of line editing. One of these rounds should focus especially on making the text conform to sections 6.82 through 6.87 of The Chicago Manual of Style, which are the em dash and colon conventions that readers are used to seeing in top-tier High Fantasy. Here are those conventions in a nutshell:

1.	When you start a sentence with a statement or declaration, and then finish off the sentence with a clarification of that initial statement, then the clarifying phrase generally needs to be preceded by a colon or single em dash. (Fiction writing tends to treat colons and single em dashes as interchangeable in most contexts, so it’s not usually necessary to obsess over whether you need to use one over the other.)
2.	When you place a clarifying or illuminating detail in the middle of a sentence, this detail often needs em dashes before and after it – commas are not adequate for this job. 

Some examples from the text, with some of the corrections boldened and underlined:
o	“But then it occurred to her: would the wizard approve, or would her strike her dead…?”
o	“Eden was already rich and well-connected – you don’t lead the Second without the connections to begin at captain when others start digging the latrines – but he made a pretty penny out of the liberation.”
o	“And Fiske is quite dull – can you imagine having a judge as lord protector?” (This could also just be broken into two sentences.)
o	“I will introduce you as my bagman – a place of respect, you understand – that will allow you to remain with me during the meeting.”
o	“Left raised to the first bolt: it was deflected away, an inch from his palm.”
o	“I’ve been on the streets with the guard – I’ve seen them, and I don’t recognize any colors or markings to identify them.”
o	“Creeping across rooftops had never been Mareth’s strong point suit, and carrying a metal pail of hot coals was not helping his balance or his attention, either – the heat only just bearable through his gloved hand.”
•	The manuscript would also really benefit from some close editing to improve pronoun-antecedent agreement. You tend to use a lot of discrete clauses in your sentences, which requires particularly keen attention to making sure that the sentences pronouns, verbs, and all modifiers are grammatically clear, otherwise the reader has to frequently stop and reread the sentences to be able to fully understand them. Again, authors who use more straightforward, simplistic styles tend to not have to worry so much about this kind of thing, but your sentences often express more than one idea, and this style requires an extraordinary level of editing to pull off so that they don’t unduly fatigue the reader. On the flip side, the rewards of editing complex sentences like yours well are immense, because they demonstrate to the reader that your storytelling is complex, yet easily accessible.

Just a couple representative examples of many:
o	“Closing her eyes, she saw her mother’s body impaled by the demon’s talons, screaming at the injustice of life.” This doesn’t work well because “her mother’s body” sounds lifeless, and so is an unintuitive subject for the verb “screaming”. This would be easier to read as “Closing her eyes, she saw her mother – her body impaled by the demon’s talons – screaming at the injustice of life.”
o	“In fact, if there had been a viable alternative, he would have avoided it.” This is problematic because the whole point of the sentence is that he would have taken a viable alternative, had there been one. 
•	There are also a large number of garden-variety comma errors, as well as hyphenation and compounding errors, and some “little word” errors that we think would be worth investing the extra effort into fixing. Just a few examples:
o	“Around the cat’s neck was the gem she had traveled such a long distance to obtain, the object of years of research to track it down.”
o	“I underestimated you, girl.” 
o	“Anything else to report, Aebur?” (There are a lot of missing direct address commas like this one – see CMoS section 6.38 for more guidance.)
o	“shit-eating grin”
o	“straight forward tastes” should be “straightforward tastes”
o	“above-ground people”
o	“ram shackle” should be “ramshackle”
o	“The warlock is behind this, then.”
o	“Dear, Duke, you must have misheard me.”
o	“…our navy will continue to be the best in on the seas.”
o	“…chants of, “Eden’s Silver”, from below.”
o	“Well, if that wasn’t a sign”
o	“Never has a group of ramblers, traipsing over farm land, tried to be so careful” (Also, “farm land” should be “farmland”.)
o	“Dwarves were filling stout barrels of with water….”
o	“they passed off for other pirates”
•	“…a human male body but with the legs, feet, and hands of a bird of prey.” Hands of a bird of prey?
•	For what it’s worth, we can find no evidence online that the term “hedge” was ever used outside of the works of George Martin for the context you’re using it in. Admittedly, we only did a quick Google search, and so we beg your pardon if you’ve researched this more deeply than we have. But if we are correct, then this makes your use of the term sound too obviously derivative of Martin, and so you might consider not using it in order to avoid this comparison. Likewise, the term “mana” for magical energy has a fairly recent history that is traceable directly back to Dungeons & Dragons, and so you might consider inventing a less well-worn term so that die-hard High Fantasy readers are not so likely to see it as derivative.
•	The maps at the beginning of the book are outstanding, but they’re not formatted well for legibility on black-and-white e-readers. We recommend using larger and higher-definition versions of the image files, as well as formatting them as PNGs instead of JPGs.
Marketing comments:
•	Your cover design is beautiful, and the birds, smoke, and glowering shadows are very effective for conveying a sense of compelling tension. Here’s some food for thought, though: the story and writing style remind us of Terry Pratchett, but this doesn’t really look like a Terry Pratchett cover, and so if you’re hoping to make it clear to Pratchett fans that they will like this book, then what’s your plan for doing that? You’re probably not going to want to change the cover as it’s obviously very expensive (and eye-catching, too, which is hugely important), so to our thinking, this will require you to make sure that the book description and any other marketing text you create make it very clear that while the cover design looks like super-serious, old-school High Fantasy, that the story’s tone has a Pratchett-esque levity that the cover image doesn’t convey.


----------



## TascheLaine

JT Osbourne said:


> First off: thank you, everyone, for your kind words. This is a great community.
> 
> @Walter, this feedback from the KS team mirrors what I heard from a couple of traditional publishers/agents I spoke to. They couldn't see an obvious market for it, which I why I went indie, and why I balked at the one trad deal I was offered -- I didn't think the terms I was presented were ever going to work. Kay's comment is dead-on: you don't want to get stuck with a company that doesn't know what to do with you.
> 
> Right now I'm working on Book Two. I'll independently release Book One (pre-order is already up on Amazon; will launch on the 26th) and I'm working on setting up an independent publishing company, similar to Amber Cove, which was created by another user on these forums. I'm sure there are lots of authors who find the indie space overwhelming and are looking for someone who will help back their work.


JT, Sorry to hear KP didn't select your book. I was gone 8 days and am playing catch up now. What's their deal? (rhetorical) They haven't published ANYTHING since Feb 9th! I noticed a few of us who were in the campaign together (like Kay and Jill) already put their books out there, but that you chose to put yours up for pre-order. How does that work? I haven't self-published yet, this is all new to me, so is it beneficial to do a pre-order? Does that generate buzz? Get reviews?

I have to make some changes on mine before I release it. So, potentially, could I put it on Amazon now as a pre-order and keep making my changes? That way, the readers who nominated my book get a published by date, instead of just forgetting about me while I make my changes and then I publish it at some unknown date in the future... Sorry, sort of thinking out loud here. Haha. Any tips you could give would be great. Thanks 

~Tasche


----------



## nomas

AaronFrale said:


> https://www.kboards.com/authorsig/
> 
> Fill in the blanks and cut n' paste to your profile.


Thanks, Aaron. Looks like I can't do it until I've actually published the book and have an ASIN.


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> The thread isn't as active as it used to be, but there is a ton of information about marketing your book post-Scout on the thread I created after my first campaign back in 2016. https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Thank you Kay! That's a great thread, thank you for starting it--I posted in there over a week ago. And yes, it is a lot of information to process. I find your posts very informative and helpful. Thanks so much! I see you're already up and running--good for you! My book isn't ready yet. I decided to incorporate some of the changes I got in my feedback email before I publish.

Looks like I've got a bit of work ahead of me. Deep breath. Here we go!

~Tasche


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Sorry to hear about kingshold, for what its worth i thought it looked cool. Sounds like another proofread might be worthwhile. There are a few editors with threads on kboards so they might be a good place to start.


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> HI everyone. I just got my rejection through from KindleScout. But it's a pretty nice rejection!  Most of my issues seem to be copy editing, which is shame after I paid for editing services. Need to process this, but probably makes sense for me to get these addressed before publishing (and if anyone has any recommendations for good copy editors then please let me know). In line with the openness of others, here is my feedback.
> 
> General comments:
> This is an entertaining, well-plotted, and often humourous Fantasy novel, and we think you do a great job making the book politically relevant without clubbing the reader over the noggin with the message. The main reason we've decided not to publish it, though, is that it still requires a lot of line editing. While you certainly do demonstrate strong writing chops, there are thousands of sentence-level editing issues that need to be fixed in order for the novel to meet the high expectations of High Fantasy readers, who are a fussy bunch. At 134K words, this will require more intensive editing than we normally provide. We're not sure what your next plans are for the novel, but if you're planning on self-publishing it, then we strongly recommend that you invest in one or more rounds of professional line editing, in particular to address the many missing colons and em dashes, the pronoun-antecedent clarity issues, and the other punctuation issues.
> Copyediting comments:
> •	Your sentences tend to be very complex like little clockworks, often involving multiple semi-independent clauses. While this is a mark of mature writing that is especially appropriate to this genre and which we sincerely admire, it requires an exceptional mastery of punctuation and pronoun-verb agreement in order for the writing to flow well and be easily understandable. Your writing style really requires a lot of colons, semicolons, and em dashes, but you almost never use them, and their absence requires the reader to often have to reread sentences to unpack their meaning and tone. For this novel to make the best possible impression on readers, we think it needs one or two more rounds of line editing. One of these rounds should focus especially on making the text conform to sections 6.82 through 6.87 of The Chicago Manual of Style, which are the em dash and colon conventions that readers are used to seeing in top-tier High Fantasy. Here are those conventions in a nutshell:
> 
> 1.	When you start a sentence with a statement or declaration, and then finish off the sentence with a clarification of that initial statement, then the clarifying phrase generally needs to be preceded by a colon or single em dash. (Fiction writing tends to treat colons and single em dashes as interchangeable in most contexts, so it's not usually necessary to obsess over whether you need to use one over the other.)
> 2.	When you place a clarifying or illuminating detail in the middle of a sentence, this detail often needs em dashes before and after it - commas are not adequate for this job.
> 
> Some examples from the text, with some of the corrections boldened and underlined:
> o	"But then it occurred to her: would the wizard approve, or would her strike her dead&#8230;?"
> o	"Eden was already rich and well-connected - you don't lead the Second without the connections to begin at captain when others start digging the latrines - but he made a pretty penny out of the liberation."
> o	"And Fiske is quite dull - can you imagine having a judge as lord protector?" (This could also just be broken into two sentences.)
> o	"I will introduce you as my bagman - a place of respect, you understand - that will allow you to remain with me during the meeting."
> o	"Left raised to the first bolt: it was deflected away, an inch from his palm."
> o	"I've been on the streets with the guard - I've seen them, and I don't recognize any colors or markings to identify them."
> o	"Creeping across rooftops had never been Mareth's strong point suit, and carrying a metal pail of hot coals was not helping his balance or his attention, either - the heat only just bearable through his gloved hand."
> •	The manuscript would also really benefit from some close editing to improve pronoun-antecedent agreement. You tend to use a lot of discrete clauses in your sentences, which requires particularly keen attention to making sure that the sentences pronouns, verbs, and all modifiers are grammatically clear, otherwise the reader has to frequently stop and reread the sentences to be able to fully understand them. Again, authors who use more straightforward, simplistic styles tend to not have to worry so much about this kind of thing, but your sentences often express more than one idea, and this style requires an extraordinary level of editing to pull off so that they don't unduly fatigue the reader. On the flip side, the rewards of editing complex sentences like yours well are immense, because they demonstrate to the reader that your storytelling is complex, yet easily accessible.
> 
> Just a couple representative examples of many:
> o	"Closing her eyes, she saw her mother's body impaled by the demon's talons, screaming at the injustice of life." This doesn't work well because "her mother's body" sounds lifeless, and so is an unintuitive subject for the verb "screaming". This would be easier to read as "Closing her eyes, she saw her mother - her body impaled by the demon's talons - screaming at the injustice of life."
> o	"In fact, if there had been a viable alternative, he would have avoided it." This is problematic because the whole point of the sentence is that he would have taken a viable alternative, had there been one.
> •	There are also a large number of garden-variety comma errors, as well as hyphenation and compounding errors, and some "little word" errors that we think would be worth investing the extra effort into fixing. Just a few examples:
> o	"Around the cat's neck was the gem she had traveled such a long distance to obtain, the object of years of research to track it down."
> o	"I underestimated you, girl."
> o	"Anything else to report, Aebur?" (There are a lot of missing direct address commas like this one - see CMoS section 6.38 for more guidance.)
> o	"[crap]-eating grin"
> o	"straight forward tastes" should be "straightforward tastes"
> o	"above-ground people"
> o	"ram shackle" should be "ramshackle"
> o	"The warlock is behind this, then."
> o	"Dear, Duke, you must have misheard me."
> o	"&#8230;our navy will continue to be the best in on the seas."
> o	"&#8230;chants of, "Eden's Silver", from below."
> o	"Well, if that wasn't a sign"
> o	"Never has a group of ramblers, traipsing over farm land, tried to be so careful" (Also, "farm land" should be "farmland".)
> o	"Dwarves were filling stout barrels of with water&#8230;."
> o	"they passed off for other pirates"
> •	"&#8230;a human male body but with the legs, feet, and hands of a bird of prey." Hands of a bird of prey?
> •	For what it's worth, we can find no evidence online that the term "hedge" was ever used outside of the works of George Martin for the context you're using it in. Admittedly, we only did a quick Google search, and so we beg your pardon if you've researched this more deeply than we have. But if we are correct, then this makes your use of the term sound too obviously derivative of Martin, and so you might consider not using it in order to avoid this comparison. Likewise, the term "mana" for magical energy has a fairly recent history that is traceable directly back to Dungeons & Dragons, and so you might consider inventing a less well-worn term so that die-hard High Fantasy readers are not so likely to see it as derivative.
> •	The maps at the beginning of the book are outstanding, but they're not formatted well for legibility on black-and-white e-readers. We recommend using larger and higher-definition versions of the image files, as well as formatting them as PNGs instead of JPGs.
> Marketing comments:
> •	Your cover design is beautiful, and the birds, smoke, and glowering shadows are very effective for conveying a sense of compelling tension. Here's some food for thought, though: the story and writing style remind us of Terry Pratchett, but this doesn't really look like a Terry Pratchett cover, and so if you're hoping to make it clear to Pratchett fans that they will like this book, then what's your plan for doing that? You're probably not going to want to change the cover as it's obviously very expensive (and eye-catching, too, which is hugely important), so to our thinking, this will require you to make sure that the book description and any other marketing text you create make it very clear that while the cover design looks like super-serious, old-school High Fantasy, that the story's tone has a Pratchett-esque levity that the cover image doesn't convey.


Wow, very comprehensive feedback. It sounds like you have plot, pacing, and characters nailed down, and you just need help with polishing the prose. I shouldn't say "just," because that's a major undertaking, but it's good to know the editors generally enjoyed your book. I didn't realize your story was lighter in tone than most epic fantasy novels. Your cover definitely doesn't give that impression, so their advice about your blurb/marketing makes sense.


----------



## AaronFrale

dpwoolliscroft said:


> HI everyone. I just got my rejection through from KindleScout. But it's a pretty nice rejection!


That rejection is the best one I've ever seen! Has something changed with KS? Do they provide feedback in their rejections now? (I'm on my sixth campaign and neary a peep as to why).

As far as editing is concerned, I always pay, have tried several, reread myself a lot, and something always slips through. So I've started making it my goal for 97% error free. But from your feedback, it looks they are asking for you to spend several rounds with an editor. My best advice is take some graduate level writing classes. Maybe consider an MFA program. Most MFA programs are really good at teaching prose and all the tricks of making a manuscript look good. But also be a little cautious too. I've had friends who've gone through an MFA program and then don't write another word. I, myself, stopped writing for a year or two after mine. So you got to pick yourself up after the MFA program and keep at it. (The nice thing about this is a lot of English MFA programs pay you to go to school because they need cheap labor Enligh 101 teachers).

However, if you are looking for a more short-term solution that doesn't require 3+ years of education. Hire an editor, go several rounds, be prepared to spend $1k or more on it. I used Therin for my latest book, though I can only afford the simple grammar edit. But you can get the services here:

https://www.kniteandday.com

If you can't afford an editor, then another suggestion would be writer workshops or meetups. Look for ones in your area. Get a group together that will read your work and build a network of people willing to read your stuff. Find the grammar snob in your family, and see if they will help.

Hope this helps.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Just got my rejection for the lunar deception. Not too upset as now i get to try out the rapid release strategy i've been working on and I'm really excited to get on with it!


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> That rejection is the best one I've ever seen! Has something changed with KS? Do they provide feedback in their rejections now? (I'm on my sixth campaign and neary a peep as to why).


For the last few months, the editors have been giving feedback, but only on shortlisted books. The offer was for books submitted before February 28th. Submissions after that date won't get feedback. If you go back a number of pages, you'll find other examples of editorial feedback. Those of us who got it shared the highlights, or in some cases, the entire letter.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> For the last few months, the editors have been giving feedback, but only on shortlisted books. The offer was for books submitted before February 28th. Submissions after that date won't get feedback. If you go back a number of pages, you'll find other examples of editorial feedback. Those of us who got it shared the highlights, or in some cases, the entire letter.


Ahh, cool, so they are experimenting with the process. For anyone who's gotten the feedback, I'm sure it was nice to know that your book was shortlisted. Hopefully, they will decide to make it a regular practice because that's just neat!


----------



## JT Osbourne

dpwoolliscroft said:


> HI everyone. I just got my rejection through from KindleScout. But it's a pretty nice rejection!  Most of my issues seem to be copy editing, which is shame after I paid for editing services. Need to process this, but probably makes sense for me to get these addressed before publishing (and if anyone has any recommendations for good copy editors then please let me know). In line with the openness of others, here is my feedback.


Commiserations but I echo your comments that it's a nice rejection. It sounds like you were very close and that there's a good future ahead for your book. Best of luck!


----------



## JT Osbourne

TascheLaine said:


> JT, Sorry to hear KP didn't select your book. I was gone 8 days and am playing catch up now. What's their deal? (rhetorical) They haven't published ANYTHING since Feb 9th! I noticed a few of us who were in the campaign together (like Kay and Jill) already put their books out there, but that you chose to put yours up for pre-order. How does that work? I haven't self-published yet, this is all new to me, so is it beneficial to do a pre-order? Does that generate buzz? Get reviews?
> 
> ~Tasche


I have seen comments for and against the pre-order strategy but I've never done this before so I'm not sure whether it was the right thing to do. What I did know was that I wanted to get that "The book is now for sale" email out to people as soon after my campaign closed as possible. In some ways I was lucky that they rejected it so quickly!

Because my feedback only pointed out a couple of small updates I allowed myself two weeks to get it done and one extra week of wiggle room. I received just under 50 pre-orders yesterday, I assume they all have come from Scout (or from fellow authors here), and the book raced to #1 in the new releases of the coveted Historical Middle Eastern Fiction category (!) so I feel pretty good about the choice.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

JT Osbourne said:


> I have seen comments for and against the pre-order strategy but I've never done this before so I'm not sure whether it was the right thing to do. What I did know was that I wanted to get that "The book is now for sale" email out to people as soon after my campaign closed as possible. In some ways I was lucky that they rejected it so quickly!
> 
> Because my feedback only pointed out a couple of small updates I allowed myself two weeks to get it done and one extra week of wiggle room. I received just under 50 pre-orders yesterday, I assume they all have come from Scout (or from fellow authors here), and the book raced to #1 in the new releases of the coveted Historical Middle Eastern Fiction category (!) so I feel pretty good about the choice.


I had the same experience with doing a pre-order. When it was finally released, it ended up as a #! new release it its category. Having individual sales spread over that same time would not have accomplished the same thing. But when all your pre-order sales are tallied when you release, it makes a difference.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Just nominated Paperclip, Undone by the Earl, and I Spy a Scarecrow.  Best of luck, all.

My own campaign is almost over, thank goodness!  The last day for Hexborn is tomorrow.  I've found the process to be more stressful than I anticipated.  I've been working on formatting the ebook and paperback so I'm ready to go regardless of what the result is.  I feel like I've learned a few new marketing methods that will help with a future launch.  Thanks for all the insights and advice, everybody.


----------



## TascheLaine

JT Osbourne said:


> I have seen comments for and against the pre-order strategy but I've never done this before so I'm not sure whether it was the right thing to do. What I did know was that I wanted to get that "The book is now for sale" email out to people as soon after my campaign closed as possible. In some ways I was lucky that they rejected it so quickly!
> 
> Because my feedback only pointed out a couple of small updates I allowed myself two weeks to get it done and one extra week of wiggle room. I received just under 50 pre-orders yesterday, I assume they all have come from Scout (or from fellow authors here), and the book raced to #1 in the new releases of the coveted Historical Middle Eastern Fiction category (!) so I feel pretty good about the choice.


#1 in your genre--wow, that's great! You should feel good about that! Thanks for the info, very helpful.


----------



## TascheLaine

ronesa_aveela said:


> I had the same experience with doing a pre-order. When it was finally released, it ended up as a #! new release it its category. Having individual sales spread over that same time would not have accomplished the same thing. But when all your pre-order sales are tallied when you release, it makes a difference.


This was helpful, thank you for your input! 

~Tasche


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Kay7979 said:


> Wow, very comprehensive feedback. It sounds like you have plot, pacing, and characters nailed down, and you just need help with polishing the prose. I shouldn't say "just," because that's a major undertaking, but it's good to know the editors generally enjoyed your book. I didn't realize your story was lighter in tone than most epic fantasy novels. Your cover definitely doesn't give that impression, so their advice about your blurb/marketing makes sense.


Yep, need some help there I guess. I'm not an english major and been a while since high school  
And story is not as light as Terry Pratchett, but there is humor scattered about, especially between characters. Some fantasy can be too 'heavy' for my tastes some times. I think my blurb captures that but I'll take another look at that too.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

AaronFrale said:


> That rejection is the best one I've ever seen! Has something changed with KS? Do they provide feedback in their rejections now? (I'm on my sixth campaign and neary a peep as to why).
> 
> As far as editing is concerned, I always pay, have tried several, reread myself a lot, and something always slips through. So I've started making it my goal for 97% error free. But from your feedback, it looks they are asking for you to spend several rounds with an editor. My best advice is take some graduate level writing classes. Maybe consider an MFA program. Most MFA programs are really good at teaching prose and all the tricks of making a manuscript look good. But also be a little cautious too. I've had friends who've gone through an MFA program and then don't write another word. I, myself, stopped writing for a year or two after mine. So you got to pick yourself up after the MFA program and keep at it. (The nice thing about this is a lot of English MFA programs pay you to go to school because they need cheap labor Enligh 101 teachers).
> 
> However, if you are looking for a more short-term solution that doesn't require 3+ years of education. Hire an editor, go several rounds, be prepared to spend $1k or more on it. I used Therin for my latest book, though I can only afford the simple grammar edit. But you can get the services here:
> 
> https://www.kniteandday.com
> 
> If you can't afford an editor, then another suggestion would be writer workshops or meetups. Look for ones in your area. Get a group together that will read your work and build a network of people willing to read your stuff. Find the grammar snob in your family, and see if they will help.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Aaron, thanks for your thoughts. I must have had four passes through the document, including a paid editor and proofreader. I even had discussions about use of colons and received advice that they're not used so much in fiction...

An MFA would be lovely, but with a family, work and still wanting to write I'll be looking to get an editor. I'm lucky enough to be able to pay for it even though i would prefer not to. I'm also a pretty quick study so hopefully I'll get cleaner as a I write more going forwards. Thanks very much for the recommendation. I'll reach out to them.


----------



## Kay7979

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Yep, need some help there I guess. I'm not an english major and been a while since high school
> And story is not as light as Terry Pratchett, but there is humor scattered about, especially between characters. Some fantasy can be too 'heavy' for my tastes some times. I think my blurb captures that but I'll take another look at that too.


I'm with you. I'm not a fan of grimdark fantasy. All my books have a little comic relief.


----------



## KrWard

I wonder if someone could clarify a couple of points that have been mentioned in this thread. 

What exactly does being Shortlisted mean? 

Are the only potential selections by KS those novels that were shortlisted?

Do only shortlisted selections get feedback or do all novels submitted prior to 2/28 receive feedback in rejection letter?

I was not shortlisted but sincerely hoped to be provided feedback in my inevitable rejection letter as I have seen good insights from KS in those letters people have bravely posted.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Hi Aaron, thanks for your thoughts. I must have had four passes through the document, including a paid editor and proofreader. I even had discussions about use of colons and received advice that they're not used so much in fiction...


Others here may disagree, but I have to admit I'm with your editor on this one. I feel like I so rarely see colons used in fiction, that they stick out like a sore thumb when they are occasionally used. I feel like it would be jarring to me to see them used a lot in a book. (Interestingly, I feel like semi-colons are starting to move in this direction, too, although not nearly so much.) I was really surprised when I first read that in your feedback about lots of missing colons but then saw further down that they do say that colons and em-dashes can be basically interchangeable in fiction. Personally, I would recommend that you almost exclusively stick to em-dashes when you go through and add them in.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

KrWard said:


> I wonder if someone could clarify a couple of points that have been mentioned in this thread.
> 
> What exactly does being Shortlisted mean?
> 
> Are the only potential selections by KS those novels that were shortlisted?
> 
> Do only shortlisted selections get feedback or do all novels submitted prior to 2/28 receive feedback in rejection letter?
> 
> I was not shortlisted but sincerely hoped to be provided feedback in my inevitable rejection letter as I have seen good insights from KS in those letters people have bravely posted.


The only visible function of shortlisting is that you get the feedback. So the only way to know if you were shortlisted (assuming you submitted prior to 28 Feb) is to wait and see if you get feedback after your campaign finishes.


----------



## TascheLaine

KrWard said:


> I wonder if someone could clarify a couple of points that have been mentioned in this thread.
> 
> What exactly does being Shortlisted mean?
> 
> Are the only potential selections by KS those novels that were shortlisted?
> 
> Do only shortlisted selections get feedback or do all novels submitted prior to 2/28 receive feedback in rejection letter?
> 
> I was not shortlisted but sincerely hoped to be provided feedback in my inevitable rejection letter as I have seen good insights from KS in those letters people have bravely posted.


Shortlisted books are the ones that got the editors attention because they received many nominations and were in H & T often.

Yes, as far as I know, only the shortlisted selections received feedback.

However, KP has been known to publish selections that were not H&T, but it is my understanding that being H&T helps get their attention, as they do not read all submissions.

Hope that helps,

~Tasche


----------



## KrWard

TascheLaine said:


> Shortlisted books are the ones that got the editors attention because they received many nominations and were in H & T often.
> 
> Yes, as far as I know, only the shortlisted selections received feedback.
> 
> However, KP has been known to publish selections that were not H&T, but it is my understanding that being H&T helps get their attention, as they do not read all submissions.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> ~Tasche


Thank you, Tasche! It's all part of my learning curve and I appreciate you taking the time to shed some light on the term.


----------



## KrWard

MelanieCellier said:


> The only visible function of shortlisting is that you get the feedback. So the only way to know if you were shortlisted (assuming you submitted prior to 28 Feb) is to wait and see if you get feedback after your campaign finishes.


Thank you for the insight! I thought people were sent an email early in their campaign if they were shortlisted but it's good to know I may learn that I had some appeal when my campaign ends if it's indicated then.


----------



## Decon

dpwoolliscroft said:


> General comments:
> This is an entertaining, well-plotted, and often humourous Fantasy novel, and we think you do a great job making the book politically relevant without clubbing the reader over the noggin with the message. *The main reason we've decided not to publish it, though, is that it still requires a lot of line editing. While you certainly do demonstrate strong writing chops, there are thousands of sentence-level editing issues that need to be fixed*


From what they have said and seeing as how it was shortlisted, it would seem that it doesn't need a development edit, just an edit for grammar and punctuation. However, I really feel for you having already paid for an edit, especially when the feedback says there are *"thousands" of sentence-level issues editing required.* I would be sending that report right away to your editor and asking for a refund assuming the edit was for grammar and punctuation.

KS recommend using an editor who complies with the Chicago Manual of Style for submissions, so maybe it would be a good idea to seek out someone who is used to working with the CMOS guide. Not sure where that leaves authors who are from the UK and the like who don't usually use the CMOS guide. If the KS editors are only used to working with CMOS, then there will be loads of differences in what they would perceive as errors that say a UK editor would not.

Good luck with finding an editor.


----------



## kalencap

dpwoolliscroft said:


> HI everyone. I just got my rejection through from KindleScout. But it's a pretty nice rejection!  Most of my issues seem to be copy editing, which is shame after I paid for editing services. Need to process this, but probably makes sense for me to get these addressed before publishing (and if anyone has any recommendations for good copy editors then please let me know). In line with the openness of others, here is my feedback.
> 
> General comments:
> This is an entertaining, well-plotted, and often humourous Fantasy novel, and we think you do a great job making the book politically relevant without clubbing the reader over the noggin with the message. The main reason we've decided not to publish it, though, is that it still requires a lot of line editing. While you certainly do demonstrate strong writing chops, there are thousands of sentence-level editing issues that need to be fixed in order for the novel to meet the high expectations of High Fantasy readers, who are a fussy bunch. At 134K words, this will require more intensive editing than we normally provide. We're not sure what your next plans are for the novel, but if you're planning on self-publishing it, then we strongly recommend that you invest in one or more rounds of professional line editing, in particular to address the many missing colons and em dashes, the pronoun-antecedent clarity issues, and the other punctuation issues.
> Copyediting comments:
> •	Your sentences tend to be very complex like little clockworks, often involving multiple semi-independent clauses. While this is a mark of mature writing that is especially appropriate to this genre and which we sincerely admire, it requires an exceptional mastery of punctuation and pronoun-verb agreement in order for the writing to flow well and be easily understandable. Your writing style really requires a lot of colons, semicolons, and em dashes, but you almost never use them, and their absence requires the reader to often have to reread sentences to unpack their meaning and tone. For this novel to make the best possible impression on readers, we think it needs one or two more rounds of line editing. One of these rounds should focus especially on making the text conform to sections 6.82 through 6.87 of The Chicago Manual of Style, which are the em dash and colon conventions that readers are used to seeing in top-tier High Fantasy. Here are those conventions in a nutshell:
> 
> 1.	When you start a sentence with a statement or declaration, and then finish off the sentence with a clarification of that initial statement, then the clarifying phrase generally needs to be preceded by a colon or single em dash. (Fiction writing tends to treat colons and single em dashes as interchangeable in most contexts, so it's not usually necessary to obsess over whether you need to use one over the other.)
> 2.	When you place a clarifying or illuminating detail in the middle of a sentence, this detail often needs em dashes before and after it - commas are not adequate for this job.
> 
> Some examples from the text, with some of the corrections boldened and underlined:
> o	"But then it occurred to her: would the wizard approve, or would her strike her dead&#8230;?"
> o	"Eden was already rich and well-connected - you don't lead the Second without the connections to begin at captain when others start digging the latrines - but he made a pretty penny out of the liberation."
> o	"And Fiske is quite dull - can you imagine having a judge as lord protector?" (This could also just be broken into two sentences.)
> o	"I will introduce you as my bagman - a place of respect, you understand - that will allow you to remain with me during the meeting."
> o	"Left raised to the first bolt: it was deflected away, an inch from his palm."
> o	"I've been on the streets with the guard - I've seen them, and I don't recognize any colors or markings to identify them."
> o	"Creeping across rooftops had never been Mareth's strong point suit, and carrying a metal pail of hot coals was not helping his balance or his attention, either - the heat only just bearable through his gloved hand."
> •	The manuscript would also really benefit from some close editing to improve pronoun-antecedent agreement. You tend to use a lot of discrete clauses in your sentences, which requires particularly keen attention to making sure that the sentences pronouns, verbs, and all modifiers are grammatically clear, otherwise the reader has to frequently stop and reread the sentences to be able to fully understand them. Again, authors who use more straightforward, simplistic styles tend to not have to worry so much about this kind of thing, but your sentences often express more than one idea, and this style requires an extraordinary level of editing to pull off so that they don't unduly fatigue the reader. On the flip side, the rewards of editing complex sentences like yours well are immense, because they demonstrate to the reader that your storytelling is complex, yet easily accessible.
> 
> Just a couple representative examples of many:
> o	"Closing her eyes, she saw her mother's body impaled by the demon's talons, screaming at the injustice of life." This doesn't work well because "her mother's body" sounds lifeless, and so is an unintuitive subject for the verb "screaming". This would be easier to read as "Closing her eyes, she saw her mother - her body impaled by the demon's talons - screaming at the injustice of life."
> o	"In fact, if there had been a viable alternative, he would have avoided it." This is problematic because the whole point of the sentence is that he would have taken a viable alternative, had there been one.
> •	There are also a large number of garden-variety comma errors, as well as hyphenation and compounding errors, and some "little word" errors that we think would be worth investing the extra effort into fixing. Just a few examples:
> o	"Around the cat's neck was the gem she had traveled such a long distance to obtain, the object of years of research to track it down."
> o	"I underestimated you, girl."
> o	"Anything else to report, Aebur?" (There are a lot of missing direct address commas like this one - see CMoS section 6.38 for more guidance.)
> o	"[crap]-eating grin"
> o	"straight forward tastes" should be "straightforward tastes"
> o	"above-ground people"
> o	"ram shackle" should be "ramshackle"
> o	"The warlock is behind this, then."
> o	"Dear, Duke, you must have misheard me."
> o	"&#8230;our navy will continue to be the best in on the seas."
> o	"&#8230;chants of, "Eden's Silver", from below."
> o	"Well, if that wasn't a sign"
> o	"Never has a group of ramblers, traipsing over farm land, tried to be so careful" (Also, "farm land" should be "farmland".)
> o	"Dwarves were filling stout barrels of with water&#8230;."
> o	"they passed off for other pirates"
> •	"&#8230;a human male body but with the legs, feet, and hands of a bird of prey." Hands of a bird of prey?
> •	For what it's worth, we can find no evidence online that the term "hedge" was ever used outside of the works of George Martin for the context you're using it in. Admittedly, we only did a quick Google search, and so we beg your pardon if you've researched this more deeply than we have. But if we are correct, then this makes your use of the term sound too obviously derivative of Martin, and so you might consider not using it in order to avoid this comparison. Likewise, the term "mana" for magical energy has a fairly recent history that is traceable directly back to Dungeons & Dragons, and so you might consider inventing a less well-worn term so that die-hard High Fantasy readers are not so likely to see it as derivative.
> •	The maps at the beginning of the book are outstanding, but they're not formatted well for legibility on black-and-white e-readers. We recommend using larger and higher-definition versions of the image files, as well as formatting them as PNGs instead of JPGs.
> Marketing comments:
> •	Your cover design is beautiful, and the birds, smoke, and glowering shadows are very effective for conveying a sense of compelling tension. Here's some food for thought, though: the story and writing style remind us of Terry Pratchett, but this doesn't really look like a Terry Pratchett cover, and so if you're hoping to make it clear to Pratchett fans that they will like this book, then what's your plan for doing that? You're probably not going to want to change the cover as it's obviously very expensive (and eye-catching, too, which is hugely important), so to our thinking, this will require you to make sure that the book description and any other marketing text you create make it very clear that while the cover design looks like super-serious, old-school High Fantasy, that the story's tone has a Pratchett-esque levity that the cover image doesn't convey.


That's great feedback. Overall, I'd see that as encouraging.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Thanks Decon. I have already sent my editor a note and also sent some feelers out to some others. I also dropped a note back to KS saying I would get them fixed and if they would reconsider. Interesting to see if they do. I doubt it but it never hurts to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Thanks Decon. I have already sent my editor a note and also sent some feelers out to some others. I also dropped a note back to KS saying I would get them fixed and if they would reconsider. Interesting to see if they do. I doubt it but it never hurts to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CelinaSummers

There are affordable options for editors out there. I should know; I am one. I base my fees on the condition of the MS as opposed to the word count. I'm not going to charge someone per word if they have 100k words but 99k of them are just fine. Judging from the feedback you received from KS, your sentence-level issues may actually stem from wordiness more than anything else. At 134k words, you've got a lot of room to play with there. 

When looking for a freelance editor, too, it's always best IMO to find one that not only gives you testimonials but also a sample of their work. That way you can determine if the editor is not only doing a thorough job, but is the kind of person you can comfortably work with. I usually do a first chapter deep developmental edit as a sample, because when submitting to agents or publishers you know the first chapter is going to be read. Also, in my experience, the first chapter usually needs the most developmental work. A lot of folks tend to write their way into the storyline. 

But at the end of the day, it's essential that you find an editor that won't BS you. The best feedback an author can get isn't "this is so awesome!" but the kind of feedback you got from the editors at KS. That kind of detailed response is rarer than gold in the publishing industry--an absolute gift. Cherish that feedback because you EARNED every single bit of it. You didn't get lucky. While you don't have to incorporate every single developmental edit regarding content or character arcs, anything involving structure or syntax or grammar needs to be incorporated into your writing bible. 

Sounds like you've got a great story on your hands, so kudos! You've got the hard part done. Now the rest is just housecleaning, and by the time you're done editing you'll have changed your writing technique for the better. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Variath

Dear KB team,

My campaign completed with zero hours H&T and 3.6K page views, waiting for the rejection (I think no need to wait for... it will be rejected). I would like to thank you all support my book ‘Goddess Rudra’ by nominating it. I will be around with nominating others books and the next launch shall be in July.


----------



## Variath

Three books nominated
Sicarius Soul - By Jede
Hexborn - Manay
Star kin - Brian

Best of luck to all


----------



## Decon

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Thanks Decon. I have already sent my editor a note and also sent some feelers out to some others. I also dropped a note back to KS saying I would get them fixed and if they would reconsider. Interesting to see if they do. I doubt it but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wondered about them reconsidering after another edit. If they are to reconsider, then using an editor familiar with CMOS is a must.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thank God it's Friday. It's been an awfully long week. I went to the launch last night, only to find out that it had been cancelled at the last minute. I found out after standing in the cold rain for about twenty minutes at a locked door. I kept hoping that somebody was going to show up - but no luck. I caught a bus home and checked the Facebook page only to find out that it had been cancelled.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Hexborn by A.M. Manay
1 day left  Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
1 day left  Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
1 day left  Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray
1 day left  Star Kin by Brian Toups
3 days left  Lips of the Sun by W. Town Andrews Jr.
6 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
6 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
6 days left  On Trial by Irene Lee
7 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
13 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
14 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
14 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
15 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
15 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
16 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
16 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
17 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
17 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
17 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
20 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
20 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
20 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
21 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
22 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
28 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Don't take any wooden nickles, would you?


----------



## Elizabeth Rue

Thank you to everyone who nominated Undone by the Earl!

Fun as the campaign was, I am glad to move on to the waiting room.

I am so impressed by the level of feedback some people have received. 

Thought I'd share a method I think works well for finding the best editor: consider narrowing it down to your top three candidates and then paying them for a small sample edit of your work. It's worth the investment to find the best fit before committing to having someone edit the whole book. This is especially true if you need developmental or deep line editing. 

Good luck to everyone campaigning and to those still waiting!


----------



## JT Osbourne

Voted for Hexborn and Star Kin.


----------



## Walterrhein

Voted for:
Hexborn
Sicarius Soul
Fatal Feast

My review for 'Paperclip' is in review. I'd rather it stayed in review for a while instead of getting an instant rejection. My campaign was super mediocre I feel, 188 hours in Hot and Trending but only 1.9k page views. Will it be enough that they actually read it? I hope so.

In the meantime, Perseid Publishing has just released the sequel to my 2014 novel "The Reader of Acheron" entitled "The Literate Thief." Please check out this link because this new release needs some love:
http://streetsoflima.com/literate-thief-by-walter-rhein/










Best to luck to all of you still scouting!


----------



## KGGiarratano

My anxiety is through the roof waiting on a decision. I keep refreshing my email.


----------



## Francoag

Hello All, 
My scout campaign for my novel, PAWN of THE GODS ended nine days ago.  I had 3000 page views and spent about 78 hours in H&T.  While the stats aren't stellar, i was still pretty excited. Before my submission to KS, I had zero online presence so it was uplifting to know that someone showed interest in my story, lol.  The day after my campaign ended, I received an email telling me the Scout crew was considering my book and I'd hear back in a few days.  Well, that hasn't happened.  Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get a response?  Even if they reject my book, I'd still like to send notifications to all the people who nominated me when I self publish.  It would certainly give me a head start.  Right now, I'm not sure what to feel. I'm wondering if they forgot about me, or if my book is at the very bottom of some slush pile.  Can anyone tell me what's going on, how long it usually takes to get an answer?  Thanks in advance for your help. 

Sincerely,
Biting her nails off


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> KS recommend using an editor who complies with the Chicago Manual of Style for submissions, so maybe it would be a good idea to seek out someone who is used to working with the CMOS guide. Not sure where that leaves authors who are from the UK and the like who don't usually use the CMOS guide. If the KS editors are only used to working with CMOS, then there will be loads of differences in what they would perceive as errors that say a UK editor would not.


Out of curiosity, what's the UK equivalent of CMOS?

It's worth noting that CMOS recommends us of Merriam-Webster International Unabridged as the dictionary of choice--and that includes both US and UK spellings, if those are some of the differences you're talking about. I know there are also grammatical differences. I would think, though, if those were the only differences, that KS editors would understand that.

If there is really that much difference between CMOS and UK style guides, authors interested in submitting to US-based publishers might want to pick up a copy of CMOS. The new ones are pricey, but used 16th editions are out there for as little as $15.33 right now. (The 17th edition new is over $51.)

On another subject, as much as I love the feedback, which demonstrates how thoroughly submissions are read and considered, I'm a little shocked that they'd flat turn down a book they loved because it needed more editing than they provide. This would have been a moment to invite resubmission after editing. Of course, there's nothing preventing an author from doing that, but an actual suggestion to that effect would make such a submission more likely. As it is, KS has thrown what sounds like another great book out the window because of fixable problems. It reminds me of people who end up alone because they keep waiting for Prince or Princess Charming, the perfect partner who never shows up.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Bill Hiatt said:


> On another subject, as much as I love the feedback, which demonstrates how thoroughly submissions are read and considered, I'm a little shocked that they'd flat turn down a book they loved because it needed more editing than they provide. This would have been a moment to invite resubmission after editing. Of course, there's nothing preventing an author from doing that, but an actual suggestion to that effect would make such a submission more likely. As it is, KS has thrown what sounds like another great book out the window because of fixable problems. It reminds me of people who end up alone because they keep waiting for Prince or Princess Charming, the perfect partner who never shows up.


I feel like this is common even among big traditional pubs. I know agents will work with writers polishing up a MS until is gleams so that editors have one less reason to reject it.


----------



## BrianToups

One day left for me... what an adventure! A huge thank you to everyone who nominated Star Kin

Today I nominated:

Hexborn by A.M. Manay
Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion
Somebody to Love by Aurelia Fray

Good luck to all!


----------



## AmWritingIrene

Hi All,

It took me way too long to find this kboard but I'm finally getting the hang of things.  Yesterday I nominated

PaperClip

Today I had two spots so I nominated:

Hexborn 
Fatal Feast

Good luck!

Irene


----------



## Kay7979

Francoag said:


> Hello All,
> My scout campaign for my novel, PAWN of THE GODS ended nine days ago. I had 3000 page views and spent about 78 hours in H&T. While the stats aren't stellar, i was still pretty excited. Before my submission to KS, I had zero online presence so it was uplifting to know that someone showed interest in my story, lol. The day after my campaign ended, I received an email telling me the Scout crew was considering my book and I'd hear back in a few days. Well, that hasn't happened. Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get a response? Even if they reject my book, I'd still like to send notifications to all the people who nominated me when I self publish. It would certainly give me a head start. Right now, I'm not sure what to feel. I'm wondering if they forgot about me, or if my book is at the very bottom of some slush pile. Can anyone tell me what's going on, how long it usually takes to get an answer? Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Biting her nails off


It often takes 12-13 days.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

MelanieCellier said:


> Others here may disagree, but I have to admit I'm with your editor on this one. I feel like I so rarely see colons used in fiction, that they stick out like a sore thumb when they are occasionally used. I feel like it would be jarring to me to see them used a lot in a book. (Interestingly, I feel like semi-colons are starting to move in this direction, too, although not nearly so much.) I was really surprised when I first read that in your feedback about lots of missing colons but then saw further down that they do say that colons and em-dashes can be basically interchangeable in fiction. Personally, I would recommend that you almost exclusively stick to em-dashes when you go through and add them in.


thanks, I appreciate your perspective.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

CelinaSummers said:


> There are affordable options for editors out there. I should know; I am one. I base my fees on the condition of the MS as opposed to the word count. I'm not going to charge someone per word if they have 100k words but 99k of them are just fine. Judging from the feedback you received from KS, your sentence-level issues may actually stem from wordiness more than anything else. At 134k words, you've got a lot of room to play with there.
> 
> When looking for a freelance editor, too, it's always best IMO to find one that not only gives you testimonials but also a sample of their work. That way you can determine if the editor is not only doing a thorough job, but is the kind of person you can comfortably work with. I usually do a first chapter deep developmental edit as a sample, because when submitting to agents or publishers you know the first chapter is going to be read. Also, in my experience, the first chapter usually needs the most developmental work. A lot of folks tend to write their way into the storyline.
> 
> But at the end of the day, it's essential that you find an editor that won't BS you. The best feedback an author can get isn't "this is so awesome!" but the kind of feedback you got from the editors at KS. That kind of detailed response is rarer than gold in the publishing industry--an absolute gift. Cherish that feedback because you EARNED every single bit of it. You didn't get lucky. While you don't have to incorporate every single developmental edit regarding content or character arcs, anything involving structure or syntax or grammar needs to be incorporated into your writing bible.
> 
> Sounds like you've got a great story on your hands, so kudos! You've got the hard part done. Now the rest is just housecleaning, and by the time you're done editing you'll have changed your writing technique for the better. Best of luck to you!


Thank you Celina. I appreciate the guidance and the kind words. Agree, I don't need anyone blowing smoke up my you-know-what, just someone who is going to help with this housecleaning and hopefully do so in a way for me to have the next MS be cleaner. Do you have a website for your editor services? Looking for new clients?


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Decon said:


> I wondered about them reconsidering after another edit. If they are to reconsider, then using an editor familiar with CMOS is a must.


They did respond and unsurprisingly the answer is that a no is a no. That's fine. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Francoag

Bill Hiatt said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the UK equivalent of CMOS?
> 
> It's worth noting that CMOS recommends us of Merriam-Webster International Unabridged as the dictionary of choice--and that includes both US and UK spellings, if those are some of the differences you're talking about. I know there are also grammatical differences. I would think, though, if those were the only differences, that KS editors would understand that.
> 
> If there is really that much difference between CMOS and UK style guides, authors interested in submitting to US-based publishers might want to pick up a copy of CMOS. The new ones are pricey, but used 16th editions are out there for as little as $15.33 right now. (The 17th edition new is over $51.)
> 
> On another subject, as much as I love the feedback, which demonstrates how thoroughly submissions are read and considered, I'm a little shocked that they'd flat turn down a book they loved because it needed more editing than they provide. This would have been a moment to invite resubmission after editing. Of course, there's nothing preventing an author from doing that, but an actual suggestion to that effect would make such a submission more likely. As it is, KS has thrown what sounds like another great book out the window because of fixable problems. It reminds me of people who end up alone because they keep waiting for Prince or Princess Charming, the perfect partner who never shows up.


How long did it take for them to get back to you, Bill? I'm still waiting and it's been nine days already. Geez!!!!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Bill Hiatt said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the UK equivalent of CMOS?
> 
> It's worth noting that CMOS recommends us of Merriam-Webster International Unabridged as the dictionary of choice--and that includes both US and UK spellings, if those are some of the differences you're talking about. I know there are also grammatical differences. I would think, though, if those were the only differences, that KS editors would understand that.
> 
> If there is really that much difference between CMOS and UK style guides, authors interested in submitting to US-based publishers might want to pick up a copy of CMOS. The new ones are pricey, but used 16th editions are out there for as little as $15.33 right now. (The 17th edition new is over $51.)
> 
> On another subject, as much as I love the feedback, which demonstrates how thoroughly submissions are read and considered, I'm a little shocked that they'd flat turn down a book they loved because it needed more editing than they provide. This would have been a moment to invite resubmission after editing. Of course, there's nothing preventing an author from doing that, but an actual suggestion to that effect would make such a submission more likely. As it is, KS has thrown what sounds like another great book out the window because of fixable problems. It reminds me of people who end up alone because they keep waiting for Prince or Princess Charming, the perfect partner who never shows up.


Bill, you've nailed it. I am Prince Charming! I can't fathom to understand it either. I think it probably points to how much time they have to spend on something post selection, where they can't even manage another read through. I would have been fine to accept something conditional on me getting these issues addressed within thirty days at my own expense. But, you win some, you lose some. It may sound strange but I'm actually still feeling quite happy that they enjoyed the story and they didn't have any developmental issues that jumped out at them.


----------



## townandrews

I nominated today--

Star Kin by Brian Toups
Sicarious Soul by Jade Kerrion
Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel

On the last 3 days of my campaign for Lips of the Sun by *W. Town Andrews*

Town


----------



## CelinaSummers

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Thank you Celina. I appreciate the guidance and the kind words. Agree, I don't need anyone blowing smoke up my you-know-what, just someone who is going to help with this housecleaning and hopefully do so in a way for me to have the next MS be cleaner. Do you have a website for your editor services? Looking for new clients?


Yep. You can find my editing info on my website, including publishing industry background, current client testimonials, and contact info.  [URL=http://cachevault.org/editing-information]http://cachevault.org/editing-information [/url] I am always looking for new clients, but fair warning--I am a tough editor and I don't pull punches. Mostly because I know how differently my writing career would have tracked if I'd run into a tough editor at the beginning. As for CMOS, there are some differences stylistically between current standard US/UK grammatical style. You can use the online CMOS http://www.chicagomanualofstyle.org/home.html to answer a lot of questions.

So contact me and we'll discuss what your plans are for the MS and how best to meet those plans, including style.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Hexborn by A.M. Manay
Fatal Feast by Betty Kuffel
Sicarius Soul by Jade Kerrion

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

Francoag said:


> How long did it take for them to get back to you, Bill? I'm still waiting and it's been nine days already. Geez!!!!


I believe it was 12 days last time.


----------



## Used To Be BH

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Bill, you've nailed it. I am Prince Charming! I can't fathom to understand it either. I think it probably points to how much time they have to spend on something post selection, where they can't even manage another read through. I would have been fine to accept something conditional on me getting these issues addressed within thirty days at my own expense. But, you win some, you lose some. It may sound strange but I'm actually still feeling quite happy that they enjoyed the story and they didn't have any developmental issues that jumped out at them.


Yes, their feedback to you was on the whole very positive. They also provided pretty specific guidance, for example with punctuation, that you could use to make the book even better. I found their feedback to me was also quite useful.


----------



## KrWard

Just nominated:

Star Kin
Fatal Feast
Hexborn


----------



## Francoag

Bill Hiatt said:


> I believe it was 12 days last time.


Ok, that helps. Guess I'm at the bottom of the slush pile. I'll settle in for a form letter. Thanks for answering Bill. Have a nice weekend


----------



## richard4507

BrianToups said:


> One day left for me... what an adventure! A huge thank you to everyone who nominated Star Kin
> 
> hi Brian - i had one slot left today and nominated "Star Kin"
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## JT Osbourne

Bill Hiatt said:



> On another subject, as much as I love the feedback, which demonstrates how thoroughly submissions are read and considered, I'm a little shocked that they'd flat turn down a book they loved because it needed more editing than they provide. This would have been a moment to invite resubmission after editing. Of course, there's nothing preventing an author from doing that, but an actual suggestion to that effect would make such a submission more likely. As it is, KS has thrown what sounds like another great book out the window because of fixable problems. It reminds me of people who end up alone because they keep waiting for Prince or Princess Charming, the perfect partner who never shows up.


100%

I remember attending a conference a few months ago and there was a panel hosted by acquisition editors at major trad firms. They said, bluntly, that they are looking for reasons not to pick something rather than reasons to pick something. I don't know much about what Scout was like before but it sounds like that type of mentality exists there now, which is a shame. Those of us who got detailed feedback are obviously close - this should be a platform designed to help us get to yes and provide another option for indies rather than another rejection. (At the end of the day I recognize they are a business and don't want to spend more money than necessary on helping submissions, but if we address their concerns, they should be willing to relook at them).


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Francoag said:


> Ok, that helps. Guess I'm at the bottom of the slush pile. I'll settle in for a form letter. Thanks for answering Bill. Have a nice weekend


From our group observation, it does not seem to work like that. They have 14 days to reply per the contract and it seems to be entirely random how long it takes with wait times fluctuating from month to month and even book to book. Both yeses and nos have come immediately and at the end of the waiting period. However, it is always best to be prepared and ready for a no, as you say, since statistically it is the most likely response and that way you can have a plan


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

This is a general comment directed at Kindle Press authors who might have an ear at Kindle Press. I really think they need to change the form letter they send when a campaign is finished. Although contractually they have fourteen days to reply and we know they are willing to take that long, the email obviously says “several days” or something to that effect. We get confused and stressed authors on here all the time about it. It seems like it would be a very simple change to change the form email to say “within the next two weeks”. Would anyone be willing to pass on that suggestion?


----------



## A.M. Manay

JT Osbourne said:


> Voted for Hexborn and Star Kin.


Thank you!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

JT Osbourne said:


> <snip>
> 
> they are looking for reasons not to pick something rather than reasons to pick something. I don't know much about what Scout was like before but it sounds like that type of mentality exists there now, which is a shame.
> 
> <snip>


Behind the curtain there is/are new wizard(s) and a new plan it seems. Not so many picks coming out as existed in the past. My TBR will stall. I am not so interested in them though. I am always looking for that read that really is interesting to me.

There are currently 22 new releases to KS. I just checked This is cool! Some covers look intriguing. Good titles. So KS is doing something authors like ... editorial feedback is the thing authors like it seems maybe.

Your book had a niche issue I recall. KS authors can always go Indie and a lot do now. If the book sucks you in - niche does not matter. Some try and make the changes and submit to KS again.

Nominated :

War of the Dark God
Hexborn
Fatal Feast

Good luck!

(note: Reading Fatal Feast excerpt now ... so far so good. I think this may be a winner. )


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

Sicarius Soul
Untold
Star Kin

Good luck!


----------



## Billingsgate

Right now I'm in the deep, dark, muddy middle of my campaign. All the ups and downs on the page read chart are giving me motion sickness.

I'll confess to having used two services on Fiverr which are probably familiar to many of you (with underwhelming results). I thought they'd help, what with my being a Twitter ignoramus. Now, in the "external traffic sources" column there are a couple Fiverr URLs. What do you think--does this diminish the credibility of my overall results in the eyes of the KS editors? I know that if I were a KS editor, I'd view Fiverr promotions as suspect, especially since at least one of them (which I didn't use) is a click farm, and would make me suspect the total numbers as a result.

My biggest upswings so far are totally organic--from my own mailing list, and from a romance author friend's mailing list. But now I wonder if I've done more harm than good to my credibility by using these Fiverr services.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Louise Cole

Wow, just got up with the last couple of pages of posts - sorry, been drowning in work this week. 
Bill, the UK style guides tend to be Fowlers, or one of the university or big media style guides, although they tend to deal more with issues of vocab than punctuation. 
If they are choosing based on ms being edited to CMOS then I may as well pack up now.My book is carefully edited but it is edited to British English and grammar, as was my last which was selected. And I was frankly unwilling to pay to have  it edited to US English because, if I have to publish it myself, I won't be using CMOS. I'm british and my character is British. I use US vocab and constructions when it's in the POV of an American. The previous KP management wasn't fussed about well written UK books being submitted without CMOS and I don't remember my edit being particularly onerous in terms of changes. The two things that came out of it really were they made everything US spellings and terminology. I ignored the terminology for my first person Brit narrative. No UK character would ever say 'gotten' or 'restroom'. We just don't. And the other issue the editor had was with metaphors - she didn't seem to understand them. For instance when a crying girl was described as having 'mascara bruising her eyes', the comment was that I sometimes inexplicably used the wrong word: mascara doesn't really bruise, it just looks like it does. I suspect this is a national difference in style - metaphor is very common in British writing, but isn't used much in US commercial fiction it seems. Still, it surprised me that she didn't recognise it.
I can understand KS saying: We don't want this because we use CMOS and you haven't. I think it's another thing for them to say: 'You ought to use CMOS regardless of how you publish it.' I've edited for US publishers before and they used Merian Webster's style guide, so even within the US, CMOS isn't the only choice.
Melanie I'd suggest you send the feedback about the wording yourself through the contact us section on Scout. I have no idea how involved the people who deal with our books post-publication are with the front end of Scout.


----------



## kawiggins

Ugh, my computer died the day after I posted, so sorry to those of you who responded - it was all super helpful. Wish there was a way to +1 posts or something! (And if you're in the market for a new laptop - DON'T BUY THE NEW MODEL MACBOOKS!) 

I have a couple more nomination slots coming open tomorrow and will share the love.  I've noticed there was a real slowdown in new books launching on the site, so maybe things will calm down in there a bit soon. Interesting point that 'saves' may also count toward the H&T list - I'll definitely get on saving more of my upcoming nominations!

Updated stats: I've got 23 days left on Blind the Eyes, with 1.5k views, zero hours on H&T, and 97% internal traffic. Breaks down by day at 272, 370, 435 (when it was still visible on front page), then down to 165, 157, 152 for the last few days - it's been 1-2 clicks of a slider back, so I'd imagine I'm still getting some organic traffic just because they don't have to click/scroll very far to find me. 

For those of you commenting on having/not having social media followings, I'm working with a newsletter list of 50, about that on a FB author page (+extended 'friend' network reach of a few hundred), ~1.8k on Twitter, and ~2k on Instagram. My top sites sending traffic are 24 visits from mysterious "direct traffic" (probably Instagram), 12 from Facebook, 10 from here (thanks guys!), 3-Twitter & 1-Instagram. My most supportive network in the past has been Instagram, and beta readers/family have given it a little boost via FB, but Twitter seems to pretty much be a wash. Haven't tried any paid promotions yet.

For dpwoolliscroft and anyone else interested, I worked with Lisa Poisso (2 rounds developmental and a copy/line edit + plot accelerator on book 2 - http://lisapoisso.com/) and Catherine Milos (proofread/final copyedit - https://alchemy.catherinemilos.com/) for editing and highly recommend both of them. & While I'm at it, Regina Wamba of MaeIDesign - http://www.maeidesign.com/ does great cover work if anyone's ever looking


----------



## TascheLaine

I put my book on Amazon for pre-order yesterday. I notified Kindle Scout. They still haven't emailed my nominators and notified them. Do they not work weekends? Anyone know how this works? (she shouted into the abyss...)

If you're interested, here's the link for CLOSURE: http://amzn.to/2IjPTRZ

Thanks guys! I love reading this thread, you guys are the best!


----------



## Used To Be BH

JT Osbourne said:


> I remember attending a conference a few months ago and there was a panel hosted by acquisition editors at major trad firms. They said, bluntly, that they are looking for reasons not to pick something rather than reasons to pick something.


I'm going to mention that to some of the people who keep waxing nostalgic about the glorious days when trad publishing was all there was. When I ask about great books that may get lost in the process, the response is always something like, "If it's good enough, it may take submitting to multiple publishers, but someone will pick it up." If, however, the idea is to try to shoot down as many manuscripts as possible, then it seems as if the chance of a great book getting lost in the process is actually pretty good.

KS seems as if it only exacerbates the problem by offering such limited editing. Of course, that does make the process much faster, but it also means rejection for books that could be great with just a little effort. A lot of literary classics went through at least some degree of revision before publication. I wonder if the publishers had bigger budgets back then or fewer viable submissions, so that they had more incentive to hold on to viable books that needed a little cleanup.

I notice that Ernest Cline ("Ready Player One") in his acknowledgements spends a lot of time on his editor, who, since he's trad published, must be the editor at the publishing house. Unless Cline is being overly modest, it sounds as if the editor worked with this book a lot. Clearly, it was worth it, since the book became a bestseller and a movie. If KS had existed at the time and Cline had submitted to it, it sounds as if he would have been turned down. 

All of that said, I'll be submitting to KS again. True, KS might be rejecting books that could be great with just minor adjustments, but the odds are probably still better than with most trad publishers, and the terms are definitely better unless one is an A-List author with one of the Big Five.


----------



## Cecelia

Is it just me or has the row of acceptances in Jan/Feb ceased? A lot of my nominations are coming up eggs lately. This is boring for nominators as well as frustrating for the writers.


----------



## JT Osbourne

Billingsgate said:


> What do you think--does this diminish the credibility of my overall results in the eyes of the KS editors? I know that if I were a KS editor, I'd view Fiverr promotions as suspect, especially since at least one of them (which I didn't use) is a click farm, and would make me suspect the total numbers as a result.


Interesting hypothesis - it's clear from my feedback that they do take into consideration your overall web presence when making a decision, I wonder if they also look at where/how you have advertised because they could very easily tell. My guess is they wouldn't count it against you, but as the number of submissions ramps up you might see more people using click farm/dodgy marketing services in an attempt to stand out in the crowd. I'd hate to think that they would be the ones who'd benefit the most from Scout getting tougher.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

TascheLaine said:



> I put my book on Amazon for pre-order yesterday. I notified Kindle Scout. They still haven't emailed my nominators and notified them. Do they not work weekends? Anyone know how this works? (she shouted into the abyss...)


It took them 4 days to send out the email for my book after I notified them it was ready. I think I let them know on a Thursday or Friday, so it may be that they don't send out notifications over the weekend.


----------



## Decon

I don't make the rules and I'm not trying to be contentious, but here's what it says in relation to editing. It says "CMOS recommended" below, and it's pretty obvious why as the majority of the market is in the US which must be their target market.

I hope that is not to say they wouldn't accept something contemporary or historical set in UK and edited to say The University of Oxford Style Guide, but I would think that it cuts down the chances of acceptance.










I guess it's all down to the editor at the time and their area of expertise regarding style guides and if they think they can sell what is on offer.

I only mentioned about CMOS when the editor pointed out there were thousands of errors in their review. I am from the UK but have lived in Brazil for 10 years and I only have access to US films and news. All my stories since 2011 are set in the US and so I use US editors that are familiar with CMOS and my task to them is to iron out all UK expressions of which the list is endless, and it's not just word use and spellings. Punctuation is vastly different as is what they consider singular or plural as in "The FBI is" as opposed the "the FBI are." The use of have and has is also different and they is no such word as storey as in single-storey building, they use story.

I have firsthand experience of getting negative reviews in the US for using British English style, phrasing, and word choices in the past, so I can see why they at least recommend CMOS.

Here's some punctuation differences I have taken from the Economist style guide which point out some of the differences. http://www.amazon.com/Economist-Style-Guide-9th/dp/1861979169/ref=tmm_hrd_title_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1305332817&sr=1-1

"In American publications and those of some
Commonwealth countries, and also international publications like
The Economist, the convention is to use double quotation marks,
reserving single quotation marks for quotes within quotes. In most
British publications (excluding The Economist), the convention is
the reverse: single quotation marks are used first, then double.
With other punctuation the relative position of quotation
marks and other punctuation also differs. The British convention
is to place such punctuation according to sense. The American
convention is simpler but less logical: all commas and full stops
precede the final quotation mark (or, if there is a quote within a
quote, the first final quotation mark). Other punctuation - colons,
semi-colons, question and exclamation marks - is placed according
to sense. The following examples illustrate these differences.

*British*
The words on the magazine's cover, 'The link between coffee and
cholesterol', caught his eye.
'You're eating too much,' she told him. 'You'll soon look like your
father.'
"Have you seen this article, "The link between coffee and
cholesterol"?' he asked.
'It was as if', he explained, 'I had swallowed a toad, and it kept
croaking "ribbut, ribbut', from deep in my belly."
She particularly enjoyed the article 'Looking for the "New
Man"'.
*
American*
The words on the magazine's cover, "The link between coffee and
cholesterol," caught his eye.
"You're eating too much," she told him. "You'll soon look like
your father."
"Have you seen this article, 'The link between coffee and
cholesterol'?" he asked.
"It was as if," he explained, "I had swallowed a toad, and it kept
croaking 'ribbut, ribbut,' from deep in my stomach."
She particularly enjoyed the article "Looking for the 'New Man.'"

Link for differences in word choices. http://www.bg-map.com/us-uk.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I hope this is the right place to post this?

Since yesterday, my novel _Cutting Edges; Or, A Web of Women_ has been available on Kindle Scout:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/111QW6XEDAKUD

I found the list of eligible books and will check them out.


----------



## Kay7979

TascheLaine said:


> I put my book on Amazon for pre-order yesterday. I notified Kindle Scout. They still haven't emailed my nominators and notified them. Do they not work weekends? Anyone know how this works? (she shouted into the abyss...)
> 
> If you're interested, here's the link for CLOSURE: http://amzn.to/2IjPTRZ
> 
> Thanks guys! I love reading this thread, you guys are the best!


I notified them in the evening, and it went out the following morning. Others have complained about it taking days, so I wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## TascheLaine

ronesa_aveela said:


> It took them 4 days to send out the email for my book after I notified them it was ready. I think I let them know on a Thursday or Friday, so it may be that they don't send out notifications over the weekend.


Thanks, that's helpful.


----------



## CelinaSummers

JT Osbourne said:


> Interesting hypothesis - it's clear from my feedback that they do take into consideration your overall web presence when making a decision, I wonder if they also look at where/how you have advertised because they could very easily tell. My guess is they wouldn't count it against you, but as the number of submissions ramps up you might see more people using click farm/dodgy marketing services in an attempt to stand out in the crowd. I'd hate to think that they would be the ones who'd benefit the most from Scout getting tougher.


There are enough legitimate book marketing services on Fiverr that I don't think it would make that much of a difference...HOWEVER, I have an interesting story to share about that.

Right after my book went live on KS, I got a Facebook message from someone I didn't know who was offering to sell me nominations on that book. Naturally, I got immediately ticked off. I sent a question to KS asking them specifically what they did regarding authors who bought nominations. Here is their reply:



> Regarding your concern, please note that there are no Kindle Scout official programs for readers to pay and increase nominations or Hot & Trending hours. Hot & Trending is based on nominations and saves by Kindle Scout readers. We update the list hourly.
> 
> Additionally, when we are selecting books for publication, reader nominations and hours on the Hot & Trending list give us an idea of which books our readers think are great and ready to be published; the rest is up to the Kindle Scout team who then reviews the books for potential consideration.
> 
> Besides this, I have shared your feedback with the appropriate internal teams.


So while any Fiverr-originated traffic does show up in your stats, apparently that isn't a concern for KS. Obviously, if a book spends the entire month on H&T but sucks, the editors will know immediately that those nominations were the result of a transaction...but since the H&T list does nothing more than narrowing down the slush pile, it doesn't really impact the KS folks one way or the other.


----------



## JadeKerrion

My campaign for _Sicarius Soul_ finished this morning and I'm so relieved. Even though I did all my planning and scheduling before it went live, I spent 30 days obsessively clicking refresh on the Kindle Scout page and tracking my campaign data.

_Sicarius Soul_ is the _fifth_ book in a _spinoff_ series. Notwithstanding the two strikes against it, I was determined to 1) deliver a fantastic book with 2) a great cover through 3) an outstanding Scout campaign. And if Kindle Press still says no, it would not be because of something I'd failed to deliver to the best of my ability.











Hot & Trending: 711 hours. It hit the list within 9 hours of going live, and stayed there the whole way through
Final count: 9,485 views
Highest view: 689 on Day 1, although 673 on Day 13 came close
Lowest view: 137 on Day 24
20 of the 30 days delivered more than 200 views
Started at 81% internal, 19% external traffic. By the end, it had shifted to 59% internal, 41% external. It had, on Day 27 actually clocked in at 57%/43% but the last few days of mostly internal views shifted the balance back
Of the 3,856 external views, my shortlink (that I used on my social media posts and newsletters) delivered 1,846 views. I did use several advertisers, but I drove about half of the external traffic myself through my existing author platform

I have loads more daily data, and I've reached out to all my advertisers for click-through information to calculate ROI. When I have information, I'll share it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday. I totally forgot to update the list for Saturday. I'm going to blame daylight savings time, although there is a strong chance that plain-old-stupid just got in my eyes.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Lips of the Sun by W. Town Andrews Jr.
4 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
4 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
4 days left  On Trial by Irene Lee
5 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
11 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
12 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
12 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
13 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
13 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
14 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
14 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
15 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
15 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
15 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
18 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
18 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
18 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
19 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
20 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
26 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
27 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Sunday. I totally forgot to update the list for Saturday. I'm going to blame daylight savings time, although there is a strong chance that plain-old-stupid just got in my eyes.


Haha, I was wondering! But having also lost track of the days over here, I figured the thread had just been super active between list postings


----------



## JT Osbourne

Congrats, Jade; those are by far the most impressive campaign stats I have ever seen.

Had three free spots: picked Lips of the Sun, After the Green Withered, and The Blueprint (the author is not on this forum but I liked the description)


----------



## KrWard

JT Osbourne said:


> Congrats, Jade; those are by far the most impressive campaign stats I have ever seen.
> 
> Had three free spots: picked Lips of the Sun, After the Green Withered, and The Blueprint (the author is not on this forum but I liked the description)


Thank you so much for the nomination, JT!


----------



## KrWard

Had two spots open:

Nominated Lips of the Sun and On Trial


----------



## ronesa_aveela

JadeKerrion said:


> My campaign for _Sicarius Soul_ finished this morning and I'm so relieved. Even though I did all my planning and scheduling before it went live, I spent 30 days obsessively clicking refresh on the Kindle Scout page and tracking my campaign data.
> 
> _Sicarius Soul_ is the _fifth_ book in a _spinoff_ series. Notwithstanding the two strikes against it, I was determined to 1) deliver a fantastic book with 2) a great cover through 3) an outstanding Scout campaign. And if Kindle Press still says no, it would not be because of something I'd failed to deliver to the best of my ability.


Great stats! Wishing you luck. I nominated your book.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

Feeding a Literal Beast
Lost in the Never Woods
The Crystal Bride

Good luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> I don't make the rules and I'm not trying to be contentious, but here's what it says in relation to editing. It says "CMOS recommended" below, and it's pretty obvious why as the majority of the market is in the US which must be their target market.
> 
> I hope that is not to say they wouldn't accept something contemporary or historical set in UK and edited to say The University of Oxford Style Guide, but I would think that it cuts down the chances of acceptance.


I'm sure you're right, but it does make me a little sad.

Intelligent readers should be able to switch between American English and UK English relatively easily. I figured out the difference in plural conventions in about two minutes just from reading Kboards posts.

I know a lot of readers don't like to exert themselves, especially in pleasure reading, but it would be far, far better if they did. (I'm speaking as a former English teacher.)

Fun fact: When American fans of Harry Potter discovered the US edition did not reflect Rowling's original language (which became common knowledge at some point early in the series), many of them started ordering the print edition from Amazon UK. This caused some consternation, since a different publisher was getting those royalties. The US publisher gave in, and the subsequent books in the series preserved more of Rowling's original language. It's too bad everyone isn't as motivated as those fans.

We can't avoid translating between completely different languages, but it's not unreasonable for readers to make the jump from different forms of the same language.

That's the end of today's rant.


----------



## Louise Cole

I agree, Bill. We're all aware of the differences between UK and US grammar and usage. I've edited to both professionally. However, that's not to say that I don't find some aspects of CMOS downright ugly, so it isn't what I'd choose from preference.  I also think it can be problematic if you have a character who is  typical of their region - it can be quite jarring to see Americanisms and sometimes completely ridiculous. I remember picking up a novel which opened with an American academic at Oxford University and referred to 'fall semester'. No one at Oxford university would ever refer to 'fall semester' wherever they were from. It's Michaelmas. I find it ironic that if we write fantasy we can use all kinds of fictional foreign terms and phrases, but if we describe something English, we're supposed to translate.
As for CMOS - yes, they do say it's recommended. It didn't stop my last book getting picked up and, to be honest, if this one doesn't get selected, it won't be because it isn't edited to CMOS. If they like the other stuff about it, that won't stop them taking it, and if they don't like the prospective sales, the story or  the writing, CMOS  won't get me a contract.


----------



## AmWritingIrene

KrWard said:


> Had two spots open:
> 
> Nominated Lips of the Sun and On Trial


Thank you! &#128522;

Had three spots and nominated:
After the Green Withered
Lips of the Sun
When Elephants Fly

Good luck, &#128077; everyone!


----------



## Louise Cole

I don't know who edited these but they are entirely wrong for Uk grammar.
"Have you seen this article, "The link between coffee and
cholesterol"?' he asked.
'It was as if', he explained, 'I had swallowed a toad, and it kept
croaking "ribbut, ribbut', from deep in my belly."
She particularly enjoyed the article 'Looking for the "New
Man"'.

The first one is wrong because you wouldn't use two sets of double quote marks or a punctuation string ("?') It should be: "Have you seen this article, _The link between coffee and cholesterol_?" he asked.
The second one bounces between double and single quotes within a phrase which is also wrong. It should be:
"It was as if," he explained, "I had swallowed a toad and it kept croaking 'ribbut, ribbut' from deep in my belly."
And the final one should be: She particularly enjoyed the article_ Looking for the 'New Man'?_


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> I agree, Bill. We're all aware of the differences between UK and US grammar and usage. I've edited to both professionally. However, that's not to say that I don't find some aspects of CMOS downright ugly, so it isn't what I'd choose from preference. I also think it can be problematic if you have a character who is typical of their region - it can be quite jarring to see Americanisms and sometimes completely ridiculous. I remember picking up a novel which opened with an American academic at Oxford University and referred to 'fall semester'. No one at Oxford university would ever refer to 'fall semester' wherever they were from. It's Michaelmas. I find it ironic that if we write fantasy we can use all kinds of fictional foreign terms and phrases, but if we describe something English, we're supposed to translate.
> As for CMOS - yes, they do say it's recommended. It didn't stop my last book getting picked up and, to be honest, if this one doesn't get selected, it won't be because it isn't edited to CMOS. If they like the other stuff about it, that won't stop them taking it, and if they don't like the prospective sales, the story or the writing, CMOS won't get me a contract.


Yes, agreed. It makes sense for UK characters to speak English appropriate to their location and situation.

It's interesting that one thing indie authors can't hire--unless I'm missing something--is a fact checker. I suspect one could look up on the internet what the academic terms are called at Oxford, but I too have seen some odd everyday details go astray in novels. Even in writing urban fantasy, ideally one should be realistic about the real-life details.


----------



## KrWard

AmWritingIrene said:


> Thank you! &#128522;
> 
> Had three spots and nominated:
> After the Green Withered
> Lips of the Sun
> When Elephants Fly
> 
> Good luck, &#128077; everyone!


Thank you!!! &#128522;


----------



## AaronFrale

Just filled my nomination list. I am attempting the post about it then forget it tactic and no h&t hours yet (I campaigned hard for all my other ones and decent h&t, but still no selections). I did notice the KS traffic is way up since I last came. I assuming more readers are on the site. Which is awesome, I felt all my other campaigns I was H&T because I was pestering friends to nominate. I so much rather it be people I don't know that would like to read my stuff. Because I always seem to get some regular readers each time I do this, I'd rather have it be that way.


----------



## kalencap

JadeKerrion said:


> My campaign for _Sicarius Soul_ finished this morning and I'm so relieved. Even though I did all my planning and scheduling before it went live, I spent 30 days obsessively clicking refresh on the Kindle Scout page and tracking my campaign data.
> 
> _Sicarius Soul_ is the _fifth_ book in a _spinoff_ series. Notwithstanding the two strikes against it, I was determined to 1) deliver a fantastic book with 2) a great cover through 3) an outstanding Scout campaign. And if Kindle Press still says no, it would not be because of something I'd failed to deliver to the best of my ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot & Trending: 711 hours. It hit the list within 9 hours of going live, and stayed there the whole way through
> Final count: 9,485 views
> Highest view: 689 on Day 1, although 673 on Day 13 came close
> Lowest view: 137 on Day 24
> 20 of the 30 days delivered more than 200 views
> Started at 81% internal, 19% external traffic. By the end, it had shifted to 59% internal, 41% external. It had, on Day 27 actually clocked in at 57%/43% but the last few days of mostly internal views shifted the balance back
> Of the 3,856 external views, my shortlink (that I used on my social media posts and newsletters) delivered 1,846 views. I did use several advertisers, but I drove about half of the external traffic myself through my existing author platform
> 
> I have loads more daily data, and I've reached out to all my advertisers for click-through information to calculate ROI. When I have information, I'll share it!


Great stats for your campaign. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday and I've got a dayshift ahead of me.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Lips of the Sun by W. Town Andrews Jr.
3 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
3 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
3 days left  On Trial by Irene Lee
4 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
10 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
11 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
11 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
12 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
12 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
13 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
13 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
14 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
14 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
14 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
17 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
17 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
17 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
18 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
19 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
25 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
26 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

And remember, don't snap my garters.


----------



## Louise Cole

One slot free so I nominated A Trail of Embers


----------



## Variath

Just nominated two:
Lips of the Sun by W. Town Andrews Jr.
A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee

Best of luck to Andrews and Kinnee


----------



## RuthNestvold

I had two slots free, so I nominated these books: 

A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee 
On Trial by Irene Lee

Good luck!


----------



## AmWritingIrene

RuthNestvold said:


> I had two slots free, so I nominated these books:
> 
> A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
> On Trial by Irene Lee
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

Fly Girl
Allie's Gift
Leviathan, the Beast Among Us

Good luck!


----------



## SueSeabury

Nominated Fly Girl. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JT Osbourne

I'm sure everyone gets this, but I received an email from Kindle Press today asking for my feedback on the Scout process.

I used the comments to try and highlight that books being rejected isn't an ideal outcome for either writers or scouts. The process should be on helping us get to the point where they say yes. 

Irrespective of the reasons some shortlisted candidates aren't picked, as has been alluded to a lot on these pages, I get a bunch of emails every week saying books I've nominated haven't been picked - I think I'm 0 for 60 or something at this point. I don't know what the acquisition standards are but I wonder how they expect people to remain engaged in the site's content when nothing is being selected. Loyal scouts will be investing time and energy in the books and getting nothing in return.


----------



## Louise Cole

Out of interest do you think the nanowrimo sponsorship has been good for Scout? And have any nano books been picked up?


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

JT Osbourne said:


> I'm sure everyone gets this, but I received an email from Kindle Press today asking for my feedback on the Scout process.
> 
> I used the comments to try and highlight that books being rejected isn't an ideal outcome for either writers or scouts. The process should be on helping us get to the point where they say yes.
> 
> Irrespective of the reasons some shortlisted candidates aren't picked, as has been alluded to a lot on these pages, I get a bunch of emails every week saying books I've nominated haven't been picked - I think I'm 0 for 60 or something at this point. I don't know what the acquisition standards are but I wonder how they expect people to remain engaged in the site's content when nothing is being selected. Loyal scouts will be investing time and energy in the books and getting nothing in return.


I am a Scout (edit) so to me not really JT. Most Scouts I have seen have not reviewed books (I am not sure they even read much of what they have won). I am at 8%(+ maybe) wins. A little low but on par but I pick a ton to move up the LB ranks. Plus I am in the top 100 LB. It is a game to me. I wish they gave us readers a bit more to monkey with in surveying the field of other readers. But this is okay. We can give plenty of feedback on the books we pick - not that we know it does any good. Most I don't give a lot of feedback but some I do.

I have by far - bought a couple non-winners that were better than those I have seen won or that I can download still that won. I can still go to any book that I saw that won and read the excerpt - and I may wonder why, oh why, was that picked ?

So really, a little more feedback on the page to all readers why this was picked or not would be interesting. Editorial critics corner in a way.

I am sure it is hard for KS (KP) to sort out which books are author pumped and real picks by KS members. Not sure that matters. But it may.

I see a lot of KS-LB people that do as I do as I raced across the ranks. I pick the best of the closest to EOC ... 20 books for me to pick from. I pick the three that I like best. But only a few are going to expire usually, so I can rotate in and stand a good chance of winning a book. And now there are way fewer winners. In the past I won 7(edit) in a row in less than 2 months. Those days appear over.

KS is supposed to be a readers environment,. not a writers - but it takes both and a lot of both. It was made for that. But Readers and Amazon win mostly - authors now really have to fend for themselves a lot more than before. But I do think it has had a hard time evolving into this and may now have enough mass to do what Amazon wants. They are behaving more and more like a trad publisher - i.e. KP seems to have brought on much stricter standards for picking winners.

Seems an author's pumping got you H&T pretty quick. Maybe there are more KS readers than before and it is harder to be H&T now and stay there.

Readers win, especially if non-winning authors go Indie. Especially if the release of the pub is a $0 promo - you can almost guarantee readers that followed will pick up your book.

You should have asked that, and pointed it out - that a non-winning author could encourage the book's followers to pick up the book for free. I think that helps everyone.

So if you still have the feedback link ...


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Louise Cole said:


> Out of interest do you think the nanowrimo sponsorship has been good for Scout? And have any nano books been picked up?


Good - yes. Picked up - I have no clue. We all just came to understand that the pick-up in new arrivals was due to them. I hope it keeps up.


----------



## townandrews

KrWard said:


> Had two spots open:
> 
> Nominated Lips of the Sun and On Trial





> Thank you KrWard
> 
> Thanks also to...
> 
> Variath
> AmWritingIrene
> JT Osbourne


It's the last day for _Lips of the Sun_!

(hope I didn't forget anyone!)

And thanks again to Steve for the daily list I'll be back...nominating, and eventually, another title...

Town


----------



## SueSeabury

Finally got my form letter rejection. No feedback, which was disappointing. Mine was a Nano book, plus it took like forever for them to turn it down, so I was kind of hoping. Ah, well.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Lips of the Sun by W. Town Andrews Jr.
A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## kalencap

SueSeabury said:


> Finally got my form letter rejection. No feedback, which was disappointing. Mine was a Nano book, plus it took like forever for them to turn it down, so I was kind of hoping. Ah, well.


Sorry yours wasn't picked. Hope you'll let us know when it is launched.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

JT Osbourne said:


> I used the comments to try and highlight that books being rejected isn't an ideal outcome for either writers or scouts. The process should be on helping us get to the point where they say yes.


Being rejected shook my confidence even though I knew they hadn't selected anyone in more than a month. I don't think anyone likes rejection, and it's too bad this is set up so that the most likely outcome is rejection.
Anyway, I stopped moping and published yesterday at $0.99, but I didn't notify my nominators yet because I wanted to set up a giveaway for them. I set that up for tomorrow and Wednesday, and then pushed the KS notify button. It gave me a message saying they're reviewing my request and will get back to me. Does anyone have any info on how fast that might happen since it's not the weekend?
So I don't see any sales yet in my report, but I'm already at #13 in the UK for YA, SF, something, something, aliens. How did that happen? Maybe there's not that much competition in the UK?
I don't expect a lot of reviews from the free giveaway. You can give away a lot of books, and no one leaves a review because only certain kinds of people tend to write them, such as authors who know the importance of them.
So if anyone might have time to write one (hint, hint), my book will be free tomorrow and Wednesday: 
US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BD4NYN2
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07BD4NYN2
Good luck to everyone publishing whether or not you win.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

SueSeabury said:


> Finally got my form letter rejection. No feedback, which was disappointing. Mine was a Nano book, plus it took like forever for them to turn it down, so I was kind of hoping. Ah, well.


 It is rather disappointing when they take a long time only to say no.


----------



## KrWard

SueSeabury said:


> Finally got my form letter rejection. No feedback, which was disappointing. Mine was a Nano book, plus it took like forever for them to turn it down, so I was kind of hoping. Ah, well.


I'm sorry to hear that your book was not selected nor did you receive feedback. Are you self publishing right away?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

TrishaMcNary said:


> So I don't see any sales yet in my report, but I'm already at #13 in the UK for YA, SF, something, something, aliens. How did that happen? Maybe there's not that much competition in the UK?


That sounds extremely odd. If you have a ranking at all, you should have at least one sale showing on your dashboard. (Or free download if it's a free ranking.) Are you sure you don't have any at all?


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Max 007 said:


> I am a Scout (edit) so to me not really JT. Most Scouts I have seen have not reviewed books (I am not sure they even read much of what they have won). I am at 8%(+ maybe) wins. A little low but on par but I pick a ton to move up the LB ranks. Plus I am in the top 100 LB. It is a game to me. I wish they gave us readers a bit more to monkey with in surveying the field of other readers. But this is okay. We can give plenty of feedback on the books we pick - not that we know it does any good. Most I don't give a lot of feedback but some I do.
> 
> I have by far - bought a couple non-winners that were better than those I have seen won or that I can download still that won. I can still go to any book that I saw that won and read the excerpt - and I may wonder why, oh why, was that picked ?
> 
> So really, a little more feedback on the page to all readers why this was picked or not would be interesting. Editorial critics corner in a way.
> 
> I am sure it is hard for KS (KP) to sort out which books are author pumped and real picks by KS members. Not sure that matters. But it may.
> 
> I see a lot of KS-LB people that do as I do as I raced across the ranks. I pick the best of the closest to EOC ... 20 books for me to pick from. I pick the three that I like best. But only a few are going to expire usually, so I can rotate in and stand a good chance of winning a book. And now there are way fewer winners. In the past I won 7(edit) in a row in less than 2 months. Those days appear over.


Max, this all sounds quite time consuming - is it mostly the 'game' aspect that appeals to you, or winning a large selection of free books, or something else?

It's interesting that people should care about getting to the top of the Leader Board, given there are no prizes for doing so. I remember that when the LB came into being, my rank was 31 or so. Within a week it had gone down to around 250 as Scouts upped their game...


----------



## Louise Cole

I know of at least one 'Scout' who races through almost all the KP published books leaving a more or less identical review on each one - we've clocked this person leaving as many as 40 reviews in one day! Make of that what you will but I doubt it's of value to authors or other readers.

I don't think KP has tightened its standards for selection - I know lots of very good books by professional writers who have been turned down in the past six months. I don't think this is about quality - I think it's about commercial strategy. I can't pretend to know, even as a KP writer myself, what that commercial strategy is, but it's definitely changed in tone and outlook since Monique left. I'm not saying it is better or worse as a strategy because I can't judge that without knowing what KP's objectives are. But I think it's fair to say we no longer have a sense of KP cultivating a stable of good writers who will keep coming back to them.

I don't believe in the reader-powered publishing thing. This isn't about 'author's pumping their views' - this is about authors proving they know how to market. Which is an essential part of being a successful writer today. You have engage. You have to have a fan base. You have to be active on social media. So to that extent driving traffic to Scout proves you have a skill which is very important in every publisher selection procedure.

How commercially successful each of these books is, depends upon genre as well as individual quality. Romance readers look for something very different to thriller readers and so on. The books sell in different quantities. Some genres do better online than others. I don't think many individual Scouts are qualified to judge every book up there, not least because we haven't read the whole thing, and also because we don't have all the sales data for that genre. There are plenty of books which I would turn my nose up at as a reader but they'll sell truckloads.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Lexi Revellian said:


> Max, this all sounds quite time consuming - is it mostly the 'game' aspect that appeals to you, or winning a large selection of free books, or something else?
> 
> It's interesting that people should care about getting to the top of the Leader Board, given there are no prizes for doing so. I remember that when the LB came into being, my rank was 31 or so. Within a week it had gone down to around 250 as Scouts upped their game...


Same thing happened to me. 70s to 300s ... had to battle back to less than 100. Took a long time. What happened is when KS turned on where Scouts could rank among themselves and see their position, there was a slow pile on in the sign up ... as they signed up your position moved down as higher rankers signed up to the LB.

Game aspect is cool enough, sort of strange, votes may count, I like to read and see what is there. I picked up a couple I really liked. So it is worth it to play.

I've seen you thru the race too, and I know you from Write On. The only goal for me is now to stay in the top 100.

The game lacks some standing or more involvement for Scouts other than just to vote, we need some bullet driven feedback on the books as to their stats Amazon is willing to share or something - I do do the bullets - be we do not get the see the results other than what is H&T and what is in what genres - those things that can be measured in terms of books and their position and why Scouts picked them sort of thing.

I might be tempted to change my pick if I knew a little more. But I would also might say, "Really, you actually liked that?"

You get some stats as a writer on your submission. I write, but what I do is way under 50000 words. Half that tops. I do novelettes and novellas.

I do get tired of seeing the same top 10 people. That is hardly a goal. Their rank is so high it could take years to get there. Big deal. As you say there is no prize for that really. It is interesting to see those other 4 people around my rank. Do they have picks and what? What genre do they like the most? What is their % wins?

It is not so time consuming. A few minutes each day. Half my picks I do read some of the excerpts - always the liner, blub and 600 words of the excerpt. If I truly picked what I was REAL interested in. I would be still in the 300s. Some Scouts do that. A lot do like me. I've seen quite a few that have the same exact picks I do. They are hard to pass.

KS gives Scouts a big bump in rank when we give a review. As I have said, those seem to be rare from what I see.

I pick what I think is the best. Not that I will read it. Some I read maybe only a part of it. The ones I certainly like, the except on a no win. And If they are free right after it does not win and I liked it I would pick it up and review it. But I have so many I have picked and I don't always follow up on all of them. If I just knew they were free right after the campaign and did not win and I was real interested in a way ... I would likely pick it up ... so authors need a way to let KS know and KS let the followers know it is available for free for a bit ... you would likely get more follow thru and followers pick it up and get more reviews.

I have only bought a couple I found that were fantastic as the excerpts were great to me. So forking out money is rare for me. Or anyone I bet that is a Scout. There are so many books that come by.

With KS KP becoming much more selective. Wins will be a lot harder. But Amazon does want non-winners to go Indie I am sure. Money in the bank for Amazon either way.

Me? I am out for a good read as a Scout. Maybe rank will mean something in the future. But you are right. Right now it does not mean much. As far as rank goes, it is an easy simple game to find good new books you might like as a reader. And a Scout helps an author and you have your stats which are super interesting to you. Scouts don't get much. We get some and I like to compare my results to other Scouts around me that I can see. But there is not much there to compare.

How is TR3 doing?


----------



## Louise Cole

I don't think you'll ever get public comments about work from Amazon, or stats made public - it would be far too difficult not to infringe on the author's privacy and commercially sensitive data.

"With KS KP becoming much more selective. Wins will be a lot harder. " I don't think it is necessarily becoming more selective. When I did Scout last year it had a pick up rate of about 1% I think. What it has done is change its strategy and let in an awful lot more books.

"forking out money is rare for me. Or anyone I bet that is a Scout." And that right there is a huge flaw in this whole system. Amazon and authors both need book *sales*. People who are not prepared to buy books and are only choosing free ones are a very poor indicator of whether something will sell. I bet if you were having to pay even $1 for every pick, you would choose hardly any of these books. Real buyers are very selective.

"If I just knew they were free right after the campaign and did not win and I was real interested in a way ... I would likely pick it up ... so authors need a way to let KS know and KS let the followers know it is available for free for a bit" 1. wholesale free book giveaways isn't a great strategy for authors but 2. Amazon would never help us do this. It doesn't like authors making books free and tightly controls it. The only way you can make your book free for more than the five days on Kindle Select is to force Amazon to price match which it will resist. And one of the great gains for Amazon with Scout is all those accounts it draws in - Amazon's customers and data, not ours. No way it's going to share such a valuable commercial resource even if it had permission to.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Louise Cole said:


> I know of at least one 'Scout' who races through almost all the KP published books leaving a more or less identical review on each one - we've clocked this person leaving as many as 40 reviews in one day! Make of that what you will but I doubt it's of value to authors or other readers.
> 
> I don't think KP has tightened its standards for selection - I know lots of very good books by professional writers who have been turned down in the past six months. I don't think this is about quality - I think it's about commercial strategy. I can't pretend to know, even as a KP writer myself, what that commercial strategy is, but it's definitely changed in tone and outlook since Monique left. I'm not saying it is better or worse as a strategy because I can't judge that without knowing what KP's objectives are. But I think it's fair to say we no longer have a sense of KP cultivating a stable of good writers who will keep coming back to them.
> 
> I don't believe in the reader-powered publishing thing. This isn't about 'author's pumping their views' - this is about authors proving they know how to market. Which is an essential part of being a successful writer today. You have engage. You have to have a fan base. You have to be active on social media. So to that extent driving traffic to Scout proves you have a skill which is very important in every publisher selection procedure.
> 
> How commercially successful each of these books is, depends upon genre as well as individual quality. Romance readers look for something very different to thriller readers and so on. The books sell in different quantities. Some genres do better online than others. I don't think many individual Scouts are qualified to judge every book up there, not least because we haven't read the whole thing, and also because we don't have all the sales data for that genre. There are plenty of books which I would turn my nose up at as a reader but they'll sell truckloads.


40 reviews in one day?!?! LOL! The top 10 Scouts only have only 150 or so wins each. There are a couple that have more reviews than wins. Maybe it is them? They do get a bump if it was on KS and a no win if they review it.

I have 41 wins and 27 (no win reviews show up here too) reviews and 5 of those were on no wins I liked. But I do admit I do not finish a lot of the reads. They drag on too much and I lose interest. But all my reviews are no less than a 3 and some have no reviews.

So I don't think this upsets the apple cart.

As far as the marketing angle goes, Indies have to do something I know. And from what I can tell it is getting harder and ROI is decreasing. It is becoming more and more a "Penny Dreadful" affair to me. That is my new angle to try.

I did not buy into the super marketing efforts. You can spend way too much time for the ROI. I want to write and this not be a market driven affair.

To each his own. I do write. But I have fun as a Scout too.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Louise Cole said:


> I don't think you'll ever get public comments about work from Amazon, or stats made public - it would be far too difficult not to infringe on the author's privacy and commercially sensitive data.
> 
> "With KS KP becoming much more selective. Wins will be a lot harder. " I don't think it is necessarily becoming more selective. When I did Scout last year it had a pick up rate of about 1% I think. What it has done is change its strategy and let in an awful lot more books.
> 
> "forking out money is rare for me. Or anyone I bet that is a Scout." And that right there is a huge flaw in this whole system. Amazon and authors both need book *sales*. People who are not prepared to buy books and are only choosing free ones are a very poor indicator of whether something will sell. I bet if you were having to pay even $1 for every pick, you would choose hardly any of these books. Real buyers are very selective.
> 
> "If I just knew they were free right after the campaign and did not win and I was real interested in a way ... I would likely pick it up ... so authors need a way to let KS know and KS let the followers know it is available for free for a bit" 1. wholesale free book giveaways isn't a great strategy for authors but 2. Amazon would never help us do this. It doesn't like authors making books free and tightly controls it. The only way you can make your book free for more than the five days on Kindle Select is to force Amazon to price match which it will resist. And one of the great gains for Amazon with Scout is all those accounts it draws in - Amazon's customers and data, not ours. No way it's going to share such a valuable commercial resource even if it had permission to.


Yeah, the game is what it is. It is not likely Amazon gives Scouts much more data.

Books sales and Amazon = Amazon does not care, what even happens Amazon makes money. Authors want a return. Period. Readers want a good free read period. If that changes, I go back to half price book stores. Amazon will take years to run them out of business. Better books there too and better selection. Trade in and buy trad-books. I did that a lot before Amazon came along. I can go back to it.

So KS is an at home game we can play.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Louise Cole said:


> I don't think you'll ever get public comments about work from Amazon, or stats made public - it would be far too difficult not to infringe on the author's privacy and commercially sensitive data.
> 
> "With KS KP becoming much more selective. Wins will be a lot harder. " I don't think it is necessarily becoming more selective. When I did Scout last year it had a pick up rate of about 1% I think. What it has done is change its strategy and let in an awful lot more books.
> 
> "forking out money is rare for me. Or anyone I bet that is a Scout." And that right there is a huge flaw in this whole system. Amazon and authors both need book *sales*. People who are not prepared to buy books and are only choosing free ones are a very poor indicator of whether something will sell. I bet if you were having to pay even $1 for every pick, you would choose hardly any of these books. Real buyers are very selective.
> 
> "If I just knew they were free right after the campaign and did not win and I was real interested in a way ... I would likely pick it up ... so authors need a way to let KS know and KS let the followers know it is available for free for a bit" 1. wholesale free book giveaways isn't a great strategy for authors but 2. Amazon would never help us do this. It doesn't like authors making books free and tightly controls it. The only way you can make your book free for more than the five days on Kindle Select is to force Amazon to price match which it will resist. And one of the great gains for Amazon with Scout is all those accounts it draws in - Amazon's customers and data, not ours. No way it's going to share such a valuable commercial resource even if it had permission to.


My choosing to not spend money is not a flaw. I have spent a few bucks, but it is very rare. The book has to be worth it to me.

I suspect a lot of Scouts are the same way. We see 100s of books a month through KS. No way is a reader going to spend near that much. KU is $10 a month. KU people just wait is all for what they want. Most no win Indies in KS go KU. I am not KU. There is too much free stuff to chose from and I have a huge KS win TBR. I don't even need to spend the $10 and go KU.

So why is KP getting so selective ? I think I know. The paradigm is changing. It will be interesting to see where the curve goes from here. I suspect it gets harder for the author that wants to make money.

Scouts aren't the problem.


----------



## Louise Cole

The attraction of readers who want free books is a flaw of the current digital publishing paradigm and a flaw of Kindle Scout. You cannot take a group of people who do not spend money on books and expect them to make the same choices and exhibit the same consumer behaviours as people who do spend money on books. Ultimately both Amazon and authors need readers who will spend money on books - that is the only way our business models are viable. So using people who don't habitually buy books as your guide to commercial viability is fundamentally flawed.

I spend quite a lot of money on books, but I am also very discerning. There's a reason I don't bother to Scout books except to support friends and fellow authors. I buy for quality and I expect to pay for it. I'm not interested in wasting hours reading book after book I won't finish. Now there are some excellent writers on Scout, and they are worth paying for.  But the Scout model itself does little to prove or support that.


----------



## Decon

Louise Cole said:


> The attraction of readers who want free books is a flaw of the current digital publishing paradigm and a flaw of Kindle Scout. You cannot take a group of people who do not spend money on books and expect them to make the same choices and exhibit the same consumer behaviours as people who do spend money on books. Ultimately both Amazon and authors need readers who will spend money on books - that is the only way our business models are viable. So using people who don't habitually buy books as your guide to commercial viability is fundamentally flawed.
> 
> I spend quite a lot of money on books, but I am also very discerning. There's a reason I don't bother to Scout books except to support friends and fellow authors. I buy for quality and I expect to pay for it. I'm not interested in wasting hours reading book after book I won't finish. Now there are some excellent writers on Scout, and they are worth paying for. But the Scout model itself does little to prove or support that.


Not sure if anyone remembers the Harper Collins Authonomy site based in the UK, now closed. It was supposed to be reader based, but all it really was, was game played by authors for votes, and any reviews given by them on your work could on the whole be taken with a pinch of salt.

The top five books with the most cumulative votes every month reached the editor's desk for them to consider the stories for a publishing contract and to publish both as an eBook and as a paper book, with trad-publishing distribution for the paper books in actual stores. It wasn't a 30 day thing and you could have a book on there for years gathering dust if you didn't participate, or garner votes to progress by marketing the hell out of it. They would review the first 10,000 words and publish a public report for all to see.

I joined in 2008, around one year after it opened it's doors and it closed a few years ago as a complete failure. I think they only published 2 or 3 books in all the years that it was open. I spent more time reading the editor reviews and their reasons for rejection. I think that doing that was the only benefit for me to participate on the site.

KSs recent promotion to provide feedback on shortlisted books was a move in the right direction to create author interest, especially as it was clear they had reduced the number of books for publication, and so submissions dropped. It's a pity it has stopped. It is the one thing about the competition that is an assist to authors in upping their game, besides garnering interest for those who go on to self-publish. Saying that, unless authors published their reviews on here, we couldn't gleen from them what was in the editor's head to assist us with our own work.

The thing that spoils KS just now the reader part. As others have said, what is the point of participating if books you select are not getting nominated. Here the authors that are rejected help KS out by offering their new releases at a reduced price or for free themselves on publication. I'd drop the outside marketing part if I were them as it smacks of Authonomy and the game that was played to get votes. The way it works now to get noticed is to spend say $50 to 150, regardless of quality. It would be better if it was kept to Scouters. Goodness knows what they can do to keep the scouters on board with fewer acceptances, but they need to come up with something, like say Amazon gift cards or such in the way of prizes, besides the chance of free books.


----------



## Louise Cole

"The thing that spoils KS just now the reader part. As others have said, what is the point of participating if books you select are not getting nominated. Here the authors that are rejected help KS out by offering their new releases at a reduced price or for free themselves on publication. I'd drop the outside marketing part if I were them as it smacks of Authonomy and the game that was played to get votes. The way it works now to get noticed is to spend say $50 to 150, regardless of quality. It would be better if it was kept to Scouters. Goodness knows what they can do to keep the scouters on board with fewer acceptances, but they need to come up with something, like say Amazon gift cards or such in the way of prizes, besides the chance of free books."

For my part I'd say the opposite. You can have great H&Ts and numbers and get turned down. But if you already have books in the marketplace, and/or want to give your book a big pre-launch period with Scout, external marketing is essential. H&T and page views are useful for writers to see whether what they are doing is driving traffic. I want to  be pulling in readers from outside Scout to notice my new book, just as I hav reviewers talking about it on twitter. That's not for KP - that's for me, because it will help it find buyers when it launches. Scouts, as we've already said, aren't going  to be buyers. They'll get a free copy. Has no effect on my pocket or my sales ranking and honestly only a handful of them review.

External marketing isn't about 'gaming the system'. That's missing the point. I have an Amazon shop window for 30 days and a reason to talk about my book and get people to come and read a section. Why would I waste that opportunity?


----------



## kalencap

Letting folks know that the kindle ebook for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is live now on kindle after a short preorder time. For those with kindle unlimited, it is free to read, $2.99 otherwise. Believe the link in my signature will take people there.

Thank you to all for your support and sharing of your journeys. Has been an interesting 10 weeks since first listed on kindle scout and here on this forum thread. With one editorial review live from Readers' Favorite, the process now turns to seeking heartfelt reviews. 

I still have 3 full on my kindle scout selections and will continue to review here to add others as current ones drop off. Haven't seen one selected for kindle press since before my notice of non selection in mid-February. As others have mentioned, it has been a while.


----------



## AmWritingIrene

On the last two days of my campaign if anyone wants to check On Trial out.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/29NG0PQRM844G

Thanks!!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Louise Cole said:


> The attraction of readers who want free books is a flaw of the current digital publishing paradigm and a flaw of Kindle Scout. You cannot take a group of people who do not spend money on books and expect them to make the same choices and exhibit the same consumer behaviours as people who do spend money on books. Ultimately both Amazon and authors need readers who will spend money on books - that is the only way our business models are viable. So using people who don't habitually buy books as your guide to commercial viability is fundamentally flawed.
> 
> I spend quite a lot of money on books, but I am also very discerning. There's a reason I don't bother to Scout books except to support friends and fellow authors. I buy for quality and I expect to pay for it. I'm not interested in wasting hours reading book after book I won't finish. Now there are some excellent writers on Scout, and they are worth paying for. But the Scout model itself does little to prove or support that.


That is the prize! A free book on a win for picking books you like. LOL! It is not a flaw. But that seems to be a pretty rare event anymore, so maybe your flaw you see is going away. 

Not everyone can win on the author side. But in a way they do. They can maximize the Scouts that voted for the book after publication should they decide to buy the book. Making them a free promo improves the chance someone picks them up. The author has control of that, not Amazon.

I am discerning too. I only bought a very few books that did not win. But they had that magic to them. $10 over a couple years is pretty nil $ wise.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> "The thing that spoils KS just now the reader part. As others have said, what is the point of participating if books you select are not getting nominated. Here the authors that are rejected help KS out by offering their new releases at a reduced price or for free themselves on publication. I'd drop the outside marketing part if I were them as it smacks of Authonomy and the game that was played to get votes. The way it works now to get noticed is to spend say $50 to 150, regardless of quality. It would be better if it was kept to Scouters. Goodness knows what they can do to keep the scouters on board with fewer acceptances, but they need to come up with something, like say Amazon gift cards or such in the way of prizes, besides the chance of free books."
> 
> For my part I'd say the opposite. You can have great H&Ts and numbers and get turned down. But if you already have books in the marketplace, and/or want to give your book a big pre-launch period with Scout, external marketing is essential. H&T and page views are useful for writers to see whether what they are doing is driving traffic. I want to be pulling in readers from outside Scout to notice my new book, just as I hav reviewers talking about it on twitter. That's not for KP - that's for me, because it will help it find buyers when it launches. Scouts, as we've already said, aren't going to be buyers. They'll get a free copy. Has no effect on my pocket or my sales ranking and honestly only a handful of them review.
> 
> External marketing isn't about 'gaming the system'. That's missing the point. I have an Amazon shop window for 30 days and a reason to talk about my book and get people to come and read a section. Why would I waste that opportunity?


I agree. Though it didn't work well for me the second time (waiting over a month to launch because of the holidays may have killed the momentum), I have no doubt my first launch was far stronger than normal because of the KS exposure. While I agree with Decon that getting editorial feedback was a great perk, I think Scout is still a great launch platform. I reach readers I couldn't reach otherwise. Scouters may not buy (though some will pick up a $0.99 new release, at least in my experience) but they create buzz that helps the book get noticed by others.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Louise Cole said:


> I know of at least one 'Scout' who races through almost all the KP published books leaving a more or less identical review on each one - we've clocked this person leaving as many as 40 reviews in one day! Make of that what you will but I doubt it's of value to authors or other readers.


I noticed that, too. She must have a sad life if she gets such pleasure out of being in the #1 spot.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Decon said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers the Harper Collins Authonomy site based in the UK, now closed. It was supposed to be reader based, but all it
> 
> <snip>
> 
> The thing that spoils KS just now the reader part. As others have said, what is the point of participating if books you select are not getting nominated. Here the authors that are rejected help KS out by offering their new releases at a reduced price or for free themselves on publication.
> 
> I'd drop the outside marketing part if I were them as it smacks of Authonomy and the game that was played to get votes. The way it works now to get noticed is to spend say $50 to 150, regardless of quality. It would be better if it was kept to Scouters. Goodness knows what they can do to keep the scouters on board with fewer acceptances, but they need to come up with something, like say Amazon gift cards or such in the way of prizes, besides the chance of free books.


I heard of Authonomy when it was still active but was never part of it. Small fry compared to Amazon Kindle and KS.

On the Readers and KS being spoiled - I don't think so so much at least not for me. If the book is real good, I know I may can pick it up if it is a no win. Some authors in the past did not go Indie, why, oh why? If I find I don't like it up to 40% (not sure) I can get my money back if I paid a little and I don't need to get near 40% to bite that bullet. If it is free - no biggy.

Half my wins are TBR so I have 22 TBR. They were not H&T for me, though they were H&T for KS, they were just the ones I liked the best - help an author with my vote. Just part of my prize for playing.

Maybe KP could email a fancy certificate to Scouts who pass a threshold of participation I can hang on the wall. Now that would be cool. Of course use my real name instead of my Handle.  or put both. And do it yearly to keep us coming back. 

Zero cost to Amazon virtually, and another prize for Scouts. 

Scouting is about finding the reading you like to read. So KS makes that effort easier. Authors like to honestly know where they stand. So with these tougher editors at KP giving feedback will draw authors. Some get feedback, probably H&T no wins. All the rest probably not. Editors were always there, the feedback is the new thing. Scouts aren't privy to that.

Scout field did not change too much. Seems # of books is picking up.

If KS goes away, I think we all lose. All authors will be pure Indies from scratch.

I am sure Amazon keeps tally on all KS books and how much they bring into Amazon. Is KS a loss leader, a loser, or does it actually add?

Write On went away. Will KS?

It is still a fun pursuit for me.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

ronesa_aveela said:


> I noticed that, too. She must have a sad life if she gets such pleasure out of being in the #1 spot.


The top 10 is a joke. Where I am at it will take 5 years to reach the bottom, if not a whole lot more.

I asked Amazon to make them a button you had to activate if you really wanted to see them. No one can gain those spots. In over two years it has rarely changed. So why, oh why show them. Who cares.

Most of the banners on the home page is real funky to me. They need to get with the 21st century. But what to put is the question. Winners is cool to see. All the rest - meh. If they were 10x better looking and appealing instead of cardboard cutout looking ...

I am interested in the small group I can see around me. And like I say, it may be time Amazon passes out certificates (which are cheap and free) for levels of participation. That will draw more scouts and encourage them to participate more. But I know that that would a small thing too.


----------



## Sutiven91

Want a free book, or just want to help someone out? 
If you like powerful armoured remotely controlled robots as well as infectious alien mutant freaks! Then this is the book for you!

Check out this epic novel by a brand new author who has already hit Kindle Scouts trending list!!

Get over to kindle scout and nominates this book for publication, all you need is a normal Amazon account, and it's FREE!!!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2LHT3LJEYT2JK


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Sutiven91 said:


> Want a free book, or just want to help someone out?
> If you like powerful armoured remotely controlled robots as well as infectious alien mutant freaks! Then this is the book for you!
> 
> Check out this epic novel by a brand new author who has already hit Kindle Scouts trending list!!
> 
> Get over to kindle scout and nominates this book for publication, all you need is a normal Amazon account, and it's FREE!!!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2LHT3LJEYT2JK


You keep saying this - do stop, there's a good chap.


----------



## CelinaSummers

Lexi Revellian said:


> You keep saying this - do stop, there's a good chap.


I agree, Lexi. It would be a great idea, Sutiven, if you stopped spamming the conversation. Perhaps READ the thread and determine if this is a good spot to spam-market.

If you did, Sutiven91, you'd probably figure out rather quickly that...nope, it's not. #noexclamationpointsrequired


----------



## nomas

Terrific news!
After languishing for days, WORSE THAN WICKED is now _hot!_ amzn.to/2FsdoY8 
Don't know that this will translate into a contract, but it's reassuring. 
I credit Lincoln Cole's newsletter to a big bump yesterday. Will definitely use him again.
Here's his website: https://www.lincolncole.net/services/kindle-scout-book-promotion


----------



## Cecelia

I had a shock when I nominated yesterday - no LAST DAYS, No ONE DAYS just like twenty or more 2 DAYS all competing with mine. It's even buried deep in the ending soon.


----------



## Kay7979

Cecelia said:


> I had a shock when I nominated yesterday - no LAST DAYS, No ONE DAYS just like twenty or more 2 DAYS all competing with mine. It's even buried deep in the ending soon.


Your campaign must have started on a Wednesday. There are never any new books added on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## KrWard

Hi all. I got an interesting email today and wondered if any of you could give me insight as I’m so green in the realm of publishing. I’ve got three days left on my campaign and seriously think I’ll get a rejection, especially considering the slew of rejections lately for books that have had exceptional reader responses. I’m obviously planning to self publish but would love to have a good publisher if possible. 

So today, I got an email from pulsepub.net basically saying they like what they’ve seen of my writing (could be from my pitmad submission) and think I would be a good fit for their publication. I can’t find much about them and their website is rather meh. Anyone else have this experience? Anyone else been approached by them?

I greatly appreciate any insight!

Thank you!!!!
Kristin


----------



## ronesa_aveela

KrWard said:


> Hi all. I got an interesting email today and wondered if any of you could give me insight as I'm so green in the realm of publishing. I've got three days left on my campaign and seriously think I'll get a rejection, especially considering the slew of rejections lately for books that have had exceptional reader responses. I'm obviously planning to self publish but would love to have a good publisher if possible.
> 
> So today, I got an email from pulsepub.net basically saying they like what they've seen of my writing (could be from my pitmad submission) and think I would be a good fit for their publication. I can't find much about them and their website is rather meh. Anyone else have this experience? Anyone else been approached by them?
> 
> I greatly appreciate any insight!
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> Kristin


Here's something I found about them. I haven't read through the thread, so I don't know if the responses were positive or not.
https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?325180-Publisher-Pulse-LLC


----------



## KrWard

ronesa_aveela said:


> Here's something I found about them. I haven't read through the thread, so I don't know if the responses were positive or not.
> https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?325180-Publisher-Pulse-LLC


Thank you for the link! My email was similar to the one on the site you sent but was for the YA division called Propel. I looked up some titles from their Propel site and found them on amazon, some good reviews too. I don't want to discount a potential publisher but also am so new to this that I'm not sure of a next step (assuming KS rejects my book).


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Tuesday. There is a WHOLE lot of white stuff coming down outside my window. Our office closed early today, a half an hour after my shift ended.

I typed this about two hours ago and then the power died. It's back now and I am going to finish this up while I can.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
2 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
2 days left  On Trial by Irene Lee
3 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
9 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
10 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
10 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
11 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
11 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
12 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
12 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
13 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
13 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
13 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
16 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
16 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
16 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
17 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
18 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
24 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
25 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

And remember, keep your candles close to the computer.
[/quote]


----------



## TrishaMcNary

kalencap said:


> Letting folks know that the kindle ebook for "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" is live now on kindle after a short preorder time. For those with kindle unlimited, it is free to read, $2.99 otherwise. Believe the link in my signature will take people there.


Got it on KU, and it's in my line to read.

Other people who have pre-orders: If you post again when your book goes live, I can get it on KU, but KU doesn't work for pre-orders.


----------



## Kay7979

TrishaMcNary said:


> Got it on KU, and it's in my line to read.
> 
> Other people who have pre-orders: If you post again when your book goes live, I can get it on KU, but KU doesn't work for pre-orders.


If you're interested, Wards and Wonders is in KU. I'm finally starting to get some page reads.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

TrishaMcNary said:


> Got it on KU, and it's in my line to read.
> 
> Other people who have pre-orders: If you post again when your book goes live, I can get it on KU, but KU doesn't work for pre-orders.


Dragon Village is already past pre-order.  But if you like MG fantasy, it's on KU, at least for now. I have to see how well that goes the first 3 months, then might take it off Kindle Select and publish it outside of Amazon, as well.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

MelanieCellier said:


> That sounds extremely odd. If you have a ranking at all, you should have at least one sale showing on your dashboard. (Or free download if it's a free ranking.) Are you sure you don't have any at all?


I know it was there and I wasn't just seeing things - I looked a few times, but now that my book is free today and tomorrow, only free store stats are showing, and it looks like nothing from UK so far. The stats on the Amazon book page and my report don't seem to line up, I've noticed today. There's at least a 3-hour lag on the Amazon stats page. So maybe it takes awhile for UK sales to show up? or maybe it was some kind of mistake made by Amazon. I won't find out till Thursday when my book's not free anymore.

I was happy to see that KS sent out notifications today, while I still have it free, that my book was published. But I didn't say in my thank you letter that it would be free, and I wonder if a lot of people will ignore the notification because they don't know it's free. I also posted on FB and Twitter, but that doesn't let any internal scout people know. Oh well - I was learning as I went along and too stressed during the waiting room time to do anything constructive.

Anyway, I've been reading the discussions about books not being selected lately. My guess is it has to do with the $1500. Maybe they have a limited amount of funds, and they've used it all up, and now have to wait till books sell and fund the program again? I personally think they should get rid of that part of it. I think people care more about the recognition of winning than a small amount of money that you can't live on for 3 months (more till your book sells). They should just offer free promotion and AMS for 50%. Then they could pick a lot more books. There would be no real cost to them except marketers' time, I guess. Just my thoughts - if anyone is listening...


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Kay7979 said:


> If you're interested, Wards and Wonders is in KU. I'm finally starting to get some page reads.


Got it. In line to read after Ancient Tripod of Peace.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

ronesa_aveela said:


> Dragon Village is already past pre-order.  But if you like MG fantasy, it's on KU, at least for now. I have to see how well that goes the first 3 months, then might take it off Kindle Select and publish it outside of Amazon, as well.


Got it. In line after others.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I had to actually try to post that list FOUR TIMES! The power went out during the first attempt. It came back on and i tried to repost and wound up screwing up some of the days left. Then the power went out again.

I went downstairs. The power went back on again. I decided to spend some time with my wife who was finally getting over a weather-induced migraine. Then, after eating our supper and watching an episode of MINDHUNTERS on Netflix (which is freaking awesome, by the way) I came back here and FINALLY got the post on correctly.

The wind is still howling outside like a wolf who has swallowed a sixteen hole chromatic harmonica beneath a full moon - so I have no idea if we are going to wake up with power or not.

Wish me luck.


----------



## KrWard

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so I had to actually try to post that list FOUR TIMES! The power went out during the first attempt. It came back on and i tried to repost and wound up screwing up some of the days left. Then the power went out again.
> 
> I went downstairs. The power went back on again. I decided to spend some time with my wife who was finally getting over a weather-induced migraine. Then, after eating our supper and watching an episode of MINDHUNTERS on Netflix (which is freaking awesome, by the way) I came back here and FINALLY got the post on correctly.
> 
> The wind is still howling outside like a wolf who has swallowed a sixteen hole chromatic harmonica beneath a full moon - so I have no idea if we are going to wake up with power or not.
> 
> Wish me luck.


It's been a crazy weather day in the northeast! Here's hoping there won't be a fourth nor'easter. Hope your power holds out, Steve!


----------



## Cecelia

TrishaMcNary said:


> I was happy to see that KS sent out notifications today, while I still have it free, that my book was published. But I didn't say in my thank you letter that it would be free, and I wonder if a lot of people will ignore the notification because they don't know it's free. I also posted on FB and Twitter, but that doesn't let any internal scout people know. Oh well - I was learning as I went along and too stressed during the waiting room time to do anything constructive.


My kindle keeps losing signal or something today, but I've read a few pages and adore your telepathic cat.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Cecelia said:


> My kindle keeps losing signal or something today, but I've read a few pages and adore your telepathic cat.


Thank you! And that reminded me I wanted to nominate your book. I have a vampire comedy (with a cat, of course) partly started, but I need to read some more vampire books for inspiration. I'm deciding whether to finish that book next for a break or go on with my series, or both.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

TrishaMcNary said:


> Got it. In line after others.


Thank you. I have yours in my list, too.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so I had to actually try to post that list FOUR TIMES! The power went out during the first attempt. It came back on and i tried to repost and wound up screwing up some of the days left. Then the power went out again.
> 
> I went downstairs. The power went back on again. I decided to spend some time with my wife who was finally getting over a weather-induced migraine. Then, after eating our supper and watching an episode of MINDHUNTERS on Netflix (which is freaking awesome, by the way) I came back here and FINALLY got the post on correctly.
> 
> The wind is still howling outside like a wolf who has swallowed a sixteen hole chromatic harmonica beneath a full moon - so I have no idea if we are going to wake up with power or not.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Yikes. Luckily, I live far enough inland (I think). Only lots of snow so far.


----------



## AmWritingIrene

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Tuesday. There is a WHOLE lot of white stuff coming down outside my window. Our office closed early today, a half an hour after my shift ended.
> 
> I typed this about two hours ago and then the power died. It's back now and I am going to finish this up while I can.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 2 days left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
> 2 days left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
> 2 days left  On Trial by Irene Lee
> 3 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
> 9 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
> 10 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
> 10 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
> 11 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
> 11 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
> 12 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
> 12 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
> 13 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
> 13 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
> 13 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
> 16 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
> 16 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
> 16 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
> 17 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
> 18 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
> 24 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
> 25 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
> dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html
> 
> And remember, keep your candles close to the computer.


Thank you
Thank you, Steve! Much appreciated.


----------



## AmWritingIrene

I had two slots and nominationed:
Trail of Embers
Mystic Evermore

Good luck!


----------



## dbhfiction

I just started a campaign for my book (a psychological/paranormal thriller titled My Hungry Friend) and I hear this is the place to come to learn how to run a campaign. Any advice would be hugely appreciated!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GRZ504YA452D


----------



## Variath

Thanks to all who nominated my book. I have got the rejection letter very soon this time but no review mail. I thin my book is not short listed. The book will be launched through KDP soon.

One slot was free and nominated: Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
Best of luck.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. We've got power and the snow that fell was washed away by the driving rain. I'm not sure WHAT the snowplows in the shopping center next door have been pushing around since 4am. All right, I know that they're throwing salt, just in case of slipping - but man, I wish they'd just hire a few more dog-bodies, and raid the food court for salt packages...

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
1 day left  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
1 day left  On Trial by Irene Lee
2 days left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
8 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
9 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
9 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
10 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
10 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
11 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
11 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
12 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
12 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
12 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
15 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
15 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
15 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
16 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
17 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
23 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
24 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

*************
Finally, Stephen Hawkings passed away a few hours ago. And it's National Pi Day. And it's Albert Einstien's birthday.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Hello KS Authors. I'm back in the game. I put my debut novel on KS back in April. I didn't get selected but got a lot of noms/views and finished the trilogy, now wide.

My campaign for the first book in my new hard sci-fi trilogy went live today. I'm reading through the last pages of this thread to see what's changed in a year. I forget, do Scout readers get to read the whole book, or is it just the excerpt for everyone?

Anyway, Steve please add me to your list:

SPED-BOT: DroidMesh Trilogy Book 1
A little Howey, a little Asimov, a lot of fun.

The remnants of human civilization create their own utopia on an alien planet. A brilliant robotic scientist breaks the rules in an attempt to make his impaired son whole. Meshing android and human minds is considered impossible, a societal taboo, and illegal. Can the sorrow of a father, the challenge of a feat never accomplished, and the promise of normalcy for a son who has never known it motivate a man beyond his ethical boundaries? What happens when it all goes wrong?

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/199RMI875M8U9

I just nominated:
1 day left A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
1 day left Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
1 day left On Trial by Irene Lee


----------



## Jada Ryker

KrWard said:


> Hi all. I got an interesting email today and wondered if any of you could give me insight as I'm so green in the realm of publishing. I've got three days left on my campaign and seriously think I'll get a rejection, especially considering the slew of rejections lately for books that have had exceptional reader responses. I'm obviously planning to self publish but would love to have a good publisher if possible.
> 
> So today, I got an email from pulsepub.net basically saying they like what they've seen of my writing (could be from my pitmad submission) and think I would be a good fit for their publication. I can't find much about them and their website is rather meh. Anyone else have this experience? Anyone else been approached by them?
> 
> I greatly appreciate any insight!
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> Kristin


I ran my last campaign about a year ago. Pulse was contacting people with an active campaign. It appeared to be a form email, stated it liked the writing, and signed from their intern. I decided not to respond, but you may have a different take.


----------



## kalencap

Trisha, thanks for getting "The Ancient Tripod of Peace" on KU. Glad to know that it is working properly. 


Also, the line of yours - "vampire comedy (with cats, of course)" is great!


----------



## Used To Be BH

TrishaMcNary said:


> Thank you! And that reminded me I wanted to nominate your book. I have a vampire comedy (with a cat, of course) partly started, but I need to read some more vampire books for inspiration. I'm deciding whether to finish that book next for a break or go on with my series, or both.


While it is important to capitalize on the success of earlier series books, it's also good from a promotional standpoint to have more than one series (or standalone) in play. (From your signature, it looks as if you might have two.) That's because promoters generally will only take books that are first-in-series or standalone. One series=only one entry point for readers and only one book to promote. I'm thinking the minimum ideal, which I'm getting close to achieving, is four series, enabling me to promo the first book in each once every four months. That also means I'll have some kind of promotion going more or less continuously. (I'm not a fast writer, so it's taken me more than five years to get to that point.)

Multiple series also gives one the possibility of reaching the widest possible audience. Some of them can be in KU and some wide. That gives you the best of both worlds, at least for the moment.

The only problem with that approach is that it does take longer to get out the next volume in each series. However, four (or more) series for promotional purposes doesn't mean all of them are still being added to. I'm now thinking more in terms of trilogies than long series, which means I probably want have more than three actively expanding at any one time.


----------



## AmWritingIrene

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello KS Authors. I'm back in the game. I put my debut novel on KS back in April. I didn't get selected but got a lot of noms/views and finished the trilogy, now wide.
> 
> My campaign for the first book in my new hard sci-fi trilogy went live today. I'm reading through the last pages of this thread to see what's changed in a year. I forget, do Scout readers get to read the whole book, or is it just the excerpt for everyone?
> 
> Anyway, Steve please add me to your list:
> 
> SPED-BOT: DroidMesh Trilogy Book 1
> A little Howey, a little Asimov, a lot of fun.
> 
> The remnants of human civilization create their own utopia on an alien planet. A brilliant robotic scientist breaks the rules in an attempt to make his impaired son whole. Meshing android and human minds is considered impossible, a societal taboo, and illegal. Can the sorrow of a father, the challenge of a feat never accomplished, and the promise of normalcy for a son who has never known it motivate a man beyond his ethical boundaries? What happens when it all goes wrong?
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/199RMI875M8U9
> 
> I just nominated:
> 1 day left A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
> 1 day left Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
> 1 day left On Trial by Irene Lee


Thank you for the nomination!

Not sure, but I think everyone only gets to see the excerpts.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AmWritingIrene said:


> Not sure, but I think everyone only gets to see the excerpts.


That's right.

It wouldn't be much of an incentive for nominators to get a free book if they could read the whole thing through KS before the campaign is even over (though I'm not sure how many people would do that).


----------



## AmWritingIrene

Bill Hiatt said:


> That's right.
> 
> It wouldn't be much of an incentive for nominators to get a free book if they could read the whole thing through KS before the campaign is even over (though I'm not sure how many people would do that).


Lol, yes, good point.


----------



## Kay7979

TrishaMcNary said:


> Got it. In line to read after Ancient Tripod of Peace.


Thanks. Much appreciated. Once you finish it, PM me and I'll send you my KS editorial letter, if you like. Their comments and suggestions will make more sense then. Based on their comments, I added a few lines of explanation here and there. Some of their suggestions didn't fit with my vision for this book or the next in the series, so I didn't make any major changes.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

A Trail of Embers
Witch War
Shiver the Moon

Good luck!


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> . . . While it is important to capitalize on the success of earlier series books, it's also good from a promotional standpoint to have more than one series (or standalone) in play. (From your signature, it looks as if you might have two.) That's because promoters generally will only take books that are first-in-series or standalone. One series=only one entry point for readers and only one book to promote . . .
> 
> . . . I'm now thinking more in terms of trilogies than long series, which means I probably want have more than three actively expanding at any one time. . . .


I've done okay promoting book two, hoping readers go back and pick up the first book. It doesn't work so well with book three. I've also discounted one and two at the same time. Right now, I have book one at $0.99 in all markets and book two on a Kindle Countdown deal at $0.99 in the U.S. and the U.K. In December, I ran a triple KCD with books one and three at $0.99 and book two at $1.99. That way, the whole set equaled the typical price of one book. I actually made money on that promo, which is hard to do these days. The increased KU page reads were an added bonus.

Like you, I like the idea of multiple trilogies. I was hoping that creating a spinoff series would provide the second entry point you mention. My first trilogy are portal stories that revolve around human characters trying to liberate the gnomes from an oppressive ruler and the aftermath of overthrowing her. The spinoff series takes place entirely in the gnome world, and most of the viewpoint characters are gnomes. It seemed a natural place in the story to make the break. I don't try to rehash the entire backstory at the beginning of the new series. Some points will be covered in upcoming books, but if readers are curious about people and events alluded to, they can go back and read the first series, and I hope they will. Kindle Scout editors were a bit wary about this approach, so only time will tell if I outsmarted myself by creating two series instead of one long one.


----------



## richard4507

Billingsgate said:


> Right now I'm in the deep, dark, muddy middle of my campaign. All the ups and downs on the page read chart are giving me motion sickness.
> 
> I'll confess to having used two services on Fiverr which are probably familiar to many of you (with underwhelming results). I thought they'd help, what with my being a Twitter ignoramus. Now, in the "external traffic sources" column there are a couple Fiverr URLs. What do you think--does this diminish the credibility of my overall results in the eyes of the KS editors? I know that if I were a KS editor, I'd view Fiverr promotions as suspect, especially since at least one of them (which I didn't use) is a click farm, and would make me suspect the total numbers as a result.
> 
> My biggest upswings so far are totally organic--from my own mailing list, and from a romance author friend's mailing list. But now I wonder if I've done more harm than good to my credibility by using these Fiverr services.
> 
> What do y'all think?


I'm in the same position with the same question. My hope is that they'll see our promotional traffic as a plus, a sign that we're willing to invest in our marketing and motivated enough to find traffic sources. If I were at Amazon, I'd want my author doing these things to drive sales...

(but this could all be wishful thinking)

-Richard


----------



## jaxonreed

dbhfiction said:


> I just started a campaign for my book (a psychological/paranormal thriller titled My Hungry Friend) and I hear this is the place to come to learn how to run a campaign. Any advice would be hugely appreciated!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GRZ504YA452D


Welcome! This is a great place for advice. Going back 20 pages or so will give you a good idea of what you likely need to know.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I've done okay promoting book two, hoping readers go back and pick up the first book. It doesn't work so well with book three. I've also discounted one and two at the same time. Right now, I have book one at $0.99 in all markets and book two on a Kindle Countdown deal at $0.99 in the U.S. and the U.K. In December, I ran a triple KCD with books one and three at $0.99 and book two at $1.99. That way, the whole set equaled the typical price of one book. I actually made money on that promo, which is hard to do these days. The increased KU page reads were an added bonus.
> 
> Like you, I like the idea of multiple trilogies. I was hoping that creating a spinoff series would provide the second entry point you mention. My first trilogy are portal stories that revolve around human characters trying to liberate the gnomes from an oppressive ruler and the aftermath of overthrowing her. The spinoff series takes place entirely in the gnome world, and most of the viewpoint characters are gnomes. It seemed a natural place in the story to make the break. I don't try to rehash the entire backstory at the beginning of the new series. Some points will be covered in upcoming books, but if readers are curious about people and events alluded to, they can go back and read the first series, and I hope they will. Kindle Scout editors were a bit wary about this approach, so only time will tell if I outsmarted myself by creating two series instead of one long one.


It's truth that book 2 can sometimes be promoted. In fact, some promoters (Book Barbarian) have a package for promoting both books at the same time. I tried having a sale on all series titles, though, and that produced very little.

It would be nice if more promoters provided an option to promote a series. So many people have at least one, and then subscribers could be encouraged to buy something whether they're just starting the series or somewhere in the middle. I only know of one promoter (Ripley's Booklist) that really allows for that via custom ads).

Interestingly, I'm in the process of starting a spinoff series also. My original series had hit six books, and although the series in general was popular, it was taking people an awfully long time to work their way through it in some cases. I could have just ended it, but there were unanswered questions at the end of the last book. I considered writing book 7, but decided it would be better to make sort of a fresh start. The story is set in the same world, but with a different viewpoint character who is convinced the original characters are up to no good. New readers will enjoy a potential mystery, and old readers will wonder if something has changed and/or all is not what it seems. The new POV character is an investigative reporter who learns about the earlier characters and situations in an organic way. We'll see how that goes. I'll probably put it in Scout, though there's an other book coming first.


----------



## Francoag

Jada Ryker said:


> I ran my last campaign about a year ago. Pulse was contacting people with an active campaign. It appeared to be a form email, stated it liked the writing, and signed from their intern. I decided not to respond, but you may have a different take.


So, did you resubmit the novel KS didn't choose before? Or is this a new one?


----------



## Francoag

Well, I received my rejection letter a couple of days ago.  While disappointing, I must say the three pages of detailed editorial feedback I received from the Scout team proved invaluable.  At one point, I thought the Mayan aspect of my story wasn't developed  enough.  They told me I demonstrated solid prose and plot structuring skills, and did a fine job with historical flashback plot lines, particularly the way I developed the plot arc so it paralleled the present day plot line.  

The editors felt I needed to flesh out my MC's alcoholism a bit more, and the real-world implications of my politician's rise to power needed to be detailed and developed. Also, I used a journal to progress some of the plot, which they saw as a trope. If I planned to keep it in the novel, they suggested I have my MC read it at one sitting, instead of stretching it out by a few days. This will be the toughest part to change, as I'll have to rework a bunch of chapters that focused around what my MC learned in the journal. I also used the word "surely" too much in dialogue. The remainder of the feedback detailed all the punctuation errors within the novel. And, after a cursory review, there were a bunch.  

Needless to say, I've got some serious work ahead of me. The editorial feedback was great and soooo helpful. It was worth every minute I spent biting my nails on KS, LOL.


----------



## AaronFrale

I filled up my nominations with the three about end today.

We are about to hit page 1000 with this thread! Should we have a celebration?


----------



## kawiggins

KrWard said:


> Hi all. I got an interesting email today and wondered if any of you could give me insight as I'm so green in the realm of publishing. I've got three days left on my campaign and seriously think I'll get a rejection, especially considering the slew of rejections lately for books that have had exceptional reader responses. I'm obviously planning to self publish but would love to have a good publisher if possible.
> 
> So today, I got an email from pulsepub.net basically saying they like what they've seen of my writing (could be from my pitmad submission) and think I would be a good fit for their publication. I can't find much about them and their website is rather meh. Anyone else have this experience? Anyone else been approached by them?


I switched one of my nominations to catch you for the last day - good luck! But yeah, I'm not seeing a lot of action in the YA realm either lol. One of my nominations that closed this week had a rejection within 24hrs so that was disappointing.

Re: Pulsepub, I haven't had an email from them (yet?) but ever since my Scout campaign went live I've been getting spam from people offering promotion services and an "offer to publish" from eBooks2go which . . . yeah, that was definitely not legit. I haven't heard of Pulsepub, but my guess would be that you're better off going it alone if you got this far.

Also - Steve, if you wouldn't mind adding my campaign to the grand list? BLIND THE EYES (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/E9IM6GHX3YIJ) is at day 19.

For the data nerds in the group, I got just over 1.5k organic views in the first week plus a few dozen hits off my social media, and I'm launching paid campaigns this week (but NOT with any of the spammers referenced above). Someone pointed out how there aren't new campaigns launched on Mon & Tues, so I guess I must have been pretty lucky with a Sunday launch date - three whole days of visibility! - or else the stats would probably be even lower.


----------



## KrWard

kawiggins said:


> I switched one of my nominations to catch you for the last day - good luck! But yeah, I'm not seeing a lot of action in the YA realm either lol. One of my nominations that closed this week had a rejection within 24hrs so that was disappointing.
> 
> Re: Pulsepub, I haven't had an email from them (yet?) but ever since my Scout campaign went live I've been getting spam from people offering promotion services and an "offer to publish" from eBooks2go which . . . yeah, that was definitely not legit. I haven't heard of Pulsepub, but my guess would be that you're better off going it alone if you got this far.
> 
> Also - Steve, if you wouldn't mind adding my campaign to the grand list? BLIND THE EYES (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/E9IM6GHX3YIJ) is at day 19.
> 
> For the data nerds in the group, I got just over 1.5k organic views in the first week plus a few dozen hits off my social media, and I'm launching paid campaigns this week (but NOT with any of the spammers referenced above). Someone pointed out how there aren't new campaigns launched on Mon & Tues, so I guess I must have been pretty lucky with a Sunday launch date - three whole days of visibility! - or else the stats would probably be even lower.


Thank you for the nomination! I really enjoyed your excerpt on KS and put save for later so I can nominate at the end of your campaign.

As for pulse, or rather their Propel YA division, it does make me wary so I'm not planning on pursuing it just now. We'll see how it goes on my own as I don't want to end up with a sketchy publication.

Best of luck on your campaign!

Kristin


----------



## KrWard

I had two slots open:

Nominated 

Trail of Embers
Mystic Evermore

Good luck 🍀


----------



## AmWritingIrene

AaronFrale said:


> I filled up my nominations with the three about end today.
> 
> We are about to hit page 1000 with this thread! Should we have a celebration?


Thank you for the nomination!

And, yes, I think a celebration &#127870; is in order for hitting 1000! Cheers &#129346;


----------



## CelinaSummers

KrWard said:


> Hi all. I got an interesting email today and wondered if any of you could give me insight as I'm so green in the realm of publishing. I've got three days left on my campaign and seriously think I'll get a rejection, especially considering the slew of rejections lately for books that have had exceptional reader responses. I'm obviously planning to self publish but would love to have a good publisher if possible.
> 
> So today, I got an email from pulsepub.net basically saying they like what they've seen of my writing (could be from my pitmad submission) and think I would be a good fit for their publication. I can't find much about them and their website is rather meh. Anyone else have this experience? Anyone else been approached by them?
> 
> I greatly appreciate any insight!
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> Kristin


The email you received is a form email. This type of approach online when someone is intrigued by your writing is frequently made by either vanity presses, scam agents, or very small epub/POD companies with contracts that are so unfavorable that you don't want to get tied up with one.

There are great sources for information about presses, agents, publishers, etc--especially when attached to an email like the one you received--is the Absolute Write Water Cooler. AW has a thread about Pulse Pub/EnrapturePulse already. You can check it out here: [URL=https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php]https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?325180-Publisher-Pulse-LLC&highlight=PulsePub[/url]

The latest information on this "publisher" is all negative--non-payment of royalties, contract difficulties, and aren't responding to authors' trying to contact them.

I've been in digital publishing at all levels for a number of years. Usually if you get an offer that's too good to be true? That's because it is. I STRONGLY recommend you always do your due diligence. Check to see if AW has a thread on them. Believe me--they'll have threads on just about ANY publishing entity, good or bad. Also Preditors & Editors has an extensive history on every scam agency or press imaginable. You'll need to create accounts for both sites, but they're free and EXTREMELY responsive if you have questions. You can sign up for P&E at http://pred-ed.com/. Also, the SFWA's Writer Beware blog from Victoria Strauss is an outstanding resource for any author looking into a contract with any publisher or agent, and particularly sci fi/fantasy at http://www.sfwa.org/other-resources/for-authors/writer-beware/

Hope this helps, folks. Happy to answer any subsequent questions you might have.

The final bit of advice I can offer is very simple: hang on to your rights. Don't sign them away just so you can say that your book isn't self-published. I can guarantee you that it's much, much better for you to self-pub than it is to lose the rights to your own intellectual property for years or even longer. AW's golden rule is applicable to all aspect of the publishing game--Money flows to the author, not the other way around. I know writers who signed away the lifetime rights to their work because they didn't read a publishing contract properly or didn't understand what they were agreeing to. There are a LOT of legit small presses out there that may be a great fit for you and your work. It's a lot easier to research a person or company BEFORE you start to worry that you may have made a bad deal.


----------



## richard4507

dbhfiction said:


> I just started a campaign for my book (a psychological/paranormal thriller titled My Hungry Friend) and I hear this is the place to come to learn how to run a campaign. Any advice would be hugely appreciated!
> 
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1GRZ504YA452D


see lincoln cole's good article on scout promotion

the only Fiverr one I did was Melanie Rocket - inconclusive results because, according to her, Amazon's reporting doesn't track Twitter traffic well

so i just looked at overall traffic/overall spend for the past week (while I wasn't doing any personal outreach) and figured it cost me $.50-1.00 per visit from a mix of the below (ad vehicle and spend):

https://authorshout.com/ $10 
Lincoln Cole	$32 
Melanie Rocket	$63 
JustKindleBooks	$38 
Jaxon Reed (Readper) $12

hope this helps - good luck
-Richard


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Bill Hiatt said:


> Multiple series also gives one the possibility of reaching the widest possible audience. Some of them can be in KU and some wide. That gives you the best of both worlds, at least for the moment.
> 
> The only problem with that approach is that it does take longer to get out the next volume in each series. However, four (or more) series for promotional purposes doesn't mean all of them are still being added to. I'm now thinking more in terms of trilogies than long series, which means I probably want have more than three actively expanding at any one time.


More than three series seems very ambitious! I might try the second vampire series to see if it sells better because it's more mainstream. I'm still waiting to see how the world will react to my KS book, but I was thrilled to get my first review from the UK last night, "different, weird, but in a good way."

Thanks everyone who got my book, and to the people whose books I have, I'll try to get started on them soon.

Kay, I'll let you know when I'm done with yours. I'm definitely interested in reading your full feedback letter.

I got my survey email from KS today, but I'm not ready to do that yet. "It seems strange that no books have been selected for so long," I might say.


----------



## naviwang

richard4507 said:


> so i just looked at overall traffic/overall spend for the past week (while I wasn't doing any personal outreach) and figured it cost me $.50-1.00 per visit from a mix of the below (ad vehicle and spend):
> 
> https://authorshout.com/ $10
> Lincoln Cole	$32
> Melanie Rocket	$63
> JustKindleBooks	$38
> Jaxon Reed (Readper) $12


I'd love to hear about others' thoughts on these, as most of the articles suggesting them are a few years old. Are they effective in driving views to your campaign? Or has the efficacy of these gone down now that the market is saturated with recs?


----------



## Cecelia

KrWard said:


> I had two slots open:
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Trail of Embers
> Mystic Evermore
> 
> Good luck &#127808;


Thank you KR


----------



## terriluckey

I'm running a Kindle Scout campaign for my YA book Fearless and would appreciate any nominations. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2FIFMM1QYOWXQ  I've also been reading the thread to learn more. Great advice, everyone. Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I'm running late for work. I just wanted to point out that this is our 1000th page of this thread, which I think is freaking awesome!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
LAST DAY LEFT!  Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins
LAST DAY LEFT!  On Trial by Irene Lee
1 day left  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
7 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
8 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
8 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
9 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
9 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
10 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
10 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
11 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
11 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
11 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
14 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
14 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
14 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
15 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
16 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
22 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
23 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
28 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
28 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Just double-checking, the Kindle Scout character count maximum for blurb, etc is including spaces, right?


----------



## JT Osbourne

naviwang said:


> I'd love to hear about others' thoughts on these, as most of the articles suggesting them are a few years old. Are they effective in driving views to your campaign? Or has the efficacy of these gone down now that the market is saturated with recs?


Lincoln Cole's newsletter generated a fair bit of traffic for me. Melrock's service, given the price point, seems like a waste of money - she has a big following on Twitter (as claimed) but there is no engagement with any of her posts.

Happy 1000th page~!~!


----------



## Jada Ryker

Francoag said:


> So, did you resubmit the novel KS didn't choose before? Or is this a new one?


My first campaign in 2016 the book was selected. The second campaign in 2017 was for a brand-new book, which was not selected. I don't know if I'll try a third campaign. There are lots of positives with a campaign (like increased visibility for the launch) regardless if it's selected or not selected.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had one slot open and nominated:

On Trial by Irene Lee

Already had A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee and Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins in my other two slots.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

TrishaMcNary said:


> More than three series seems very ambitious! I might try the second vampire series to see if it sells better because it's more mainstream. I'm still waiting to see how the world will react to my KS book, but I was thrilled to get my first review from the UK last night, "different, weird, but in a good way."


Yes, it is ambitious. That's why I mentioned it took me more than five years to even get close. It sounds as if you have a good plan for expanding your base.

What's way out there today may be mainstream tomorrow. Weird in a good way is a great compliment as far as I'm concerned. Perhaps you are the wave of the future.


----------



## Kay7979

MelanieCellier said:


> Just double-checking, the Kindle Scout character count maximum for blurb, etc is including spaces, right?


Yes, unfortunately! The editors made a suggestion about my blurb content, and I wanted to say, "I would have included that information if I had another 100 characters!"


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's truth that book 2 can sometimes be promoted. In fact, some promoters (Book Barbarian) have a package for promoting both books at the same time. I tried having a sale on all series titles, though, and that produced very little.
> 
> It would be nice if more promoters provided an option to promote a series. So many people have at least one, and then subscribers could be encouraged to buy something whether they're just starting the series or somewhere in the middle. I only know of one promoter (Ripley's Booklist) that really allows for that via custom ads).
> 
> Interestingly, I'm in the process of starting a spinoff series also. My original series had hit six books, and although the series in general was popular, it was taking people an awfully long time to work their way through it in some cases. I could have just ended it, but there were unanswered questions at the end of the last book. I considered writing book 7, but decided it would be better to make sort of a fresh start. The story is set in the same world, but with a different viewpoint character who is convinced the original characters are up to no good. New readers will enjoy a potential mystery, and old readers will wonder if something has changed and/or all is not what it seems. The new POV character is an investigative reporter who learns about the earlier characters and situations in an organic way. We'll see how that goes. I'll probably put it in Scout, though there's an other book coming first.


Your idea for the spinoff sounds good to me. You're starting with an interesting conflict and building the story from there.


----------



## alexiscorinne

From curious to vigilante a killer evolves...

My debut novel, Dead Letters, is currently in Kindle Scout! A psychological crime thriller, that keeps you turning pages with curiosity!

I would absolutely love the support!

http://bit.ly/DeadLettersAC


----------



## AmWritingIrene

Mark Wakely said:


> Had one slot open and nominated:
> 
> On Trial by Irene Lee
> 
> Already had A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee and Mystic Evermore by Cecilia Hopkins in my other two slots.
> 
> Good luck to all three!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark. Much appreciated!


----------



## KGGiarratano

I got my rejection today. Chin up, all. Wishing everyone luck.


----------



## richard4507

naviwang said:


> I'd love to hear about others' thoughts on these, as most of the articles suggesting them are a few years old. Are they effective in driving views to your campaign? Or has the efficacy of these gone down now that the market is saturated with recs?


tough to be certain because of limitations in tracking - so, i looked at total views for the period that these were running and guesstimated the 50% were from scout traffic and 50% from my promo efforts

the other unfortunate thing is that amazon doesn't give data on nominations (just views) so while these promos might drive some views it's impossible to know about nominations...

but, i'd probably do them all over again because i don't want to burn out my lists and social media (become that annoying "askhole") just for a scout campaign - I'm soon going to be pinging them to buy the book(s) and write reviews and tell their friends, etc

-Richard


----------



## nomas

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday and I'm running late for work. I just wanted to point out that this is our 1000th page of this thread, which I think is freaking awesome!


Totally! So glad I found it.


----------



## nomas

naviwang said:


> I'd love to hear about others' thoughts on these, as most of the articles suggesting them are a few years old. Are they effective in driving views to your campaign? Or has the efficacy of these gone down now that the market is saturated with recs?


Try Lincoln Cole. My campaign launched okay, then basically flat-lined. Cole's newsletter bumped me into the HOT category for a day. And he's a really nice guy to boot. Highly recommend. Here's his website: https://www.lincolncole.net/services/kindle-scout-book-promotion

Good luck!


----------



## Variath

CelinaSummers said:


> The email you received is a form email. This type of approach online when someone is intrigued by your writing is frequently made by either vanity presses, scam agents, or very small epub/POD companies with contracts that are so unfavorable that you don't want to get tied up with one.
> 
> There are great sources for information about presses, agents, publishers, etc--especially when attached to an email like the one you received--is the Absolute Write Water Cooler. AW has a thread about Pulse Pub/EnrapturePulse already. You can check it out here: [URL=https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php]https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?325180-Publisher-Pulse-LLC&highlight=PulsePub[/url]
> 
> The latest information on this "publisher" is all negative--non-payment of royalties, contract difficulties, and aren't responding to authors' trying to contact them.
> 
> I've been in digital publishing at all levels for a number of years. Usually if you get an offer that's too good to be true? That's because it is. I STRONGLY recommend you always do your due diligence. Check to see if AW has a thread on them. Believe me--they'll have threads on just about ANY publishing entity, good or bad. Also Preditors & Editors has an extensive history on every scam agency or press imaginable. You'll need to create accounts for both sites, but they're free and EXTREMELY responsive if you have questions. You can sign up for P&E at http://pred-ed.com/. Also, the SFWA's Writer Beware blog from Victoria Strauss is an outstanding resource for any author looking into a contract with any publisher or agent, and particularly sci fi/fantasy at http://www.sfwa.org/other-resources/for-authors/writer-beware/
> 
> Hope this helps, folks. Happy to answer any subsequent questions you might have.
> 
> The final bit of advice I can offer is very simple: hang on to your rights. Don't sign them away just so you can say that your book isn't self-published. I can guarantee you that it's much, much better for you to self-pub than it is to lose the rights to your own intellectual property for years or even longer. AW's golden rule is applicable to all aspect of the publishing game--Money flows to the author, not the other way around. I know writers who signed away the lifetime rights to their work because they didn't read a publishing contract properly or didn't understand what they were agreeing to. There are a LOT of legit small presses out there that may be a great fit for you and your work. It's a lot easier to research a person or company BEFORE you start to worry that you may have made a bad deal.


Thank you for the information Celina, I also received some mails like this but I don't care. Recently I came to know about "citylightspress.com/" who is publishing books from new authors. Do you have any idea about this publisher, this is in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## kawiggins

naviwang said:


> I'd love to hear about others' thoughts on these, as most of the articles suggesting them are a few years old. Are they effective in driving views to your campaign? Or has the efficacy of these gone down now that the market is saturated with recs?


I referenced Lincoln Cole's article https://www.lincolncole.net/tools/kindle-scout-insider-promotional-services-list for recommendations (as well as this thread) and noticed that several of the books I've seen make H&T over the past couple weeks were clearly represented by most of those promo sources, which seems to be a good indicator that they work.

At this point I'm trying or planning to try:

-Author Shout ($10): Launched Mar. 13
-Melanie Rockett on Fiverr (~$30): Launches Mar. 16, there's a discount if you're new to the site
-Lincoln Cole's NL ($: Launches Mar. 24
-Boosted Posts: $5 on IG over 2 days = 3 clicks, haven't yet tried Twitter or FB

...and I thought Kindle Scout Promotion & Readper looked good, if more expensive.

I'm only a couple days into the paid promotions, but everyone's been super responsive with same-day confirmations and scheduling. Author Shout+my own social media push brought my daily visits from a low of 3/day to 30/day within 2 days, so it definitely helps boost visibility a bit. I'm kicking myself for not giving everyone trackable short links so I can quantify the benefit better, but hindsight being 20/20 . . .

I liked that these services offer access to an audience who's already familiar with Kindle Scout, since it's kind of a lot to try to educate my followers on what it is, get them to click, and then get them to sign in to the program to vote! And I figure $50-100 to expand my reach and increase visibility of my book isn't a bad spend, even if I don't push it to H&T (or miraculously win KS lol). Hope all that helps & I'll update with more stats as things progress!


----------



## KrWard

CelinaSummers said:


> The email you received is a form email. This type of approach online when someone is intrigued by your writing is frequently made by either vanity presses, scam agents, or very small epub/POD companies with contracts that are so unfavorable that you don't want to get tied up with one.
> 
> There are great sources for information about presses, agents, publishers, etc--especially when attached to an email like the one you received--is the Absolute Write Water Cooler. AW has a thread about Pulse Pub/EnrapturePulse already. You can check it out here: [URL=https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php]https://absolutewrite.com/forums/showthread.php?325180-Publisher-Pulse-LLC&highlight=PulsePub[/url]
> 
> The latest information on this "publisher" is all negative--non-payment of royalties, contract difficulties, and aren't responding to authors' trying to contact them.
> 
> I've been in digital publishing at all levels for a number of years. Usually if you get an offer that's too good to be true? That's because it is. I STRONGLY recommend you always do your due diligence. Check to see if AW has a thread on them. Believe me--they'll have threads on just about ANY publishing entity, good or bad. Also Preditors & Editors has an extensive history on every scam agency or press imaginable. You'll need to create accounts for both sites, but they're free and EXTREMELY responsive if you have questions. You can sign up for P&E at http://pred-ed.com/. Also, the SFWA's Writer Beware blog from Victoria Strauss is an outstanding resource for any author looking into a contract with any publisher or agent, and particularly sci fi/fantasy at http://www.sfwa.org/other-resources/for-authors/writer-beware/
> 
> Hope this helps, folks. Happy to answer any subsequent questions you might have.
> 
> The final bit of advice I can offer is very simple: hang on to your rights. Don't sign them away just so you can say that your book isn't self-published. I can guarantee you that it's much, much better for you to self-pub than it is to lose the rights to your own intellectual property for years or even longer. AW's golden rule is applicable to all aspect of the publishing game--Money flows to the author, not the other way around. I know writers who signed away the lifetime rights to their work because they didn't read a publishing contract properly or didn't understand what they were agreeing to. There are a LOT of legit small presses out there that may be a great fit for you and your work. It's a lot easier to research a person or company BEFORE you start to worry that you may have made a bad deal.


Thank you so much for providing such insight! I have joined the AW forum you suggested and it looks like a really engaging group of people! I also appreciate your advice regarding self-publishing. I do not want to get into a situation where I lose my rights. I will look at my KS campaign as a launching point and hope that the people who enjoyed the excerpt will purchase the book and enjoy where the story leads them!


----------



## townandrews

nominated...
A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
On Trial by Irene Lee
After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward

A good batch, good luck ladies...

Town


----------



## AmWritingIrene

townandrews said:


> nominated...
> A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
> On Trial by Irene Lee
> After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
> 
> A good batch, good luck ladies...
> 
> Town


Thank you, Town, for the nomination and kind words!


----------



## CelinaSummers

KrWard said:


> Thank you so much for providing such insight! I have joined the AW forum you suggested and it looks like a really engaging group of people! I also appreciate your advice regarding self-publishing. I do not want to get into a situation where I lose my rights. I will look at my KS campaign as a launching point and hope that the people who enjoyed the excerpt will purchase the book and enjoy where the story leads them!


AW is a great writers' community and full of information anyone trying to wade into the publishing shark pool. As for self-publishing, that's not everyone's goal. Traditional publishing has a lot to offer, as do agents and small presses. Just don't take a risk on something that can easily be researched. Read the small print if you sign with a publisher or an agent. I do both--I'm agented and I self-publish. Depends on the book/series/genre. So there are a lot of avenues for writers to explore--just do so wisely.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

After the Green Withered
Inner Planets
A Pirate at Pembrook

Good luck! 

BTW I am a big SF&F fan ... there are 76 SF&F titles in the KS SF&F section in a wide range of campaign time frames. Huge for KS! Same for MT&S, which both cross into T&YA which is also huge. All 3 about the same.


----------



## naviwang

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'm trying Melanie Rockett, Lincoln Cole, and authorshout throughout this month. Will definitely give updates on how they pan out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I've got the day off today and a big old to-do list to take care of.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
6 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
7 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
7 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
8 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
8 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
9 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
9 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
10 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
10 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
10 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
13 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
13 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
13 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
14 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
15 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
21 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
22 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
23 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
27 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
27 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Keep on paddling.

AND - pick up Jade Kerrion's brand new LAUNCH YOUR HOT & TRENDING KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BGQJ4FK?tag=viglink20273-20

OR for the UK folks https://www.amazon.co.uk/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK


----------



## JadeKerrion

I finally got all my campaign data analyzed, and oh boy, do I have some really cool insights. SICARIUS SOUL hit the H&T list within 9 hours of launch and stayed there for the entire campaign, which gave me 711 hours of unbroken H&T data. I also followed up with all my vendors for click data, so I know the cost-per-click (not per view, necessarily, as you'll see in my notes.)

I pulled the information into a book which is FREE for the next two days as a huge thank you to this community.

https://www.amazon.com/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK/

In addition to cost-per-cilck information, I have data on:
1. On average, how many internal views does 24-hours on the Hot & Trending list generate each day
2. Is the rotation on the Hot & Trending list truly random?

Once you've read through it, let me know if you have any questions or want me to dig deeper into my data. I can look and see if I have enough data to glean more insights. Happy reading!


----------



## KrWard

Max 007 said:


> Nominated :
> 
> After the Green Withered
> Inner Planets
> A Pirate at Pembrook
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> BTW I am a big SF&F fan ... there are 76 SF&F titles in the KS SF&F section in a wide range of campaign time frames. Huge for KS! Same for MT&S, which both cross into T&YA which is also huge. All 3 about the same.


Thank you for the nomination  I too noticed a lot of Sf/YA novels on KS which seems to be a shift from the more common genres of the past. It's exciting!


----------



## KrWard

townandrews said:


> nominated...
> A Trail of Embers by C.A. Kinnee
> On Trial by Irene Lee
> After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
> 
> A good batch, good luck ladies...
> 
> Town


Thank you so much, Town!


----------



## RE Johnston

JadeKerrion said:


> I finally got all my campaign data analyzed, and oh boy, do I have some really cool insights. SICARIUS SOUL hit the H&T list within 9 hours of launch and stayed there for the entire campaign, which gave me 711 hours of unbroken H&T data. I also followed up with all my vendors for click data, so I know the cost-per-click (not per view, necessarily, as you'll see in my notes.)
> 
> I pulled the information into a book which is FREE for the next two days as a huge thank you to this community.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK/
> 
> In addition to cost-per-cilck information, I have data on:
> 1. On average, how many internal views does 24-hours on the Hot & Trending list generate each day
> 2. Is the rotation on the Hot & Trending list truly random?
> 
> Once you've read through it, let me know if you have any questions or want me to dig deeper into my data. I can look and see if I have enough data to glean more insights. Happy reading!


Thank you!!!


----------



## KrWard

CelinaSummers said:


> AW is a great writers' community and full of information anyone trying to wade into the publishing shark pool. As for self-publishing, that's not everyone's goal. Traditional publishing has a lot to offer, as do agents and small presses. Just don't take a risk on something that can easily be researched. Read the small print if you sign with a publisher or an agent. I do both--I'm agented and I self-publish. Depends on the book/series/genre. So there are a lot of avenues for writers to explore--just do so wisely.


Thank you! It's interesting that you do both, self publish and go through publisher. That makes sense considering the genre and audience. I'm already finding so much in the active AW forum and the insight really helps navigating these foreign waters. Today is my last day of my campaign and it's been a crazy ride. I hope to publish it early next month after I make some revisions!

I've got three slots open and nominated:
Tuning In
Olive Moon
Holy Ground

Good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open up and nominated:

After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Hi All,

I am back with an often asked question, Should I put my next book in KS?

I had put my last 2 books in KS and neither was chosen.  The first book, The Final Enemy, did well and continues to sell decently since its release in May 2017, The last, Vanished, (book 2 in a series) had not sold as well though starting to move now and rank well. (released 12/26 which IMO was a major mistake)  

Book 3 is ready to release and was going to skip KS.

Please provide your comments. Thanks Dan


----------



## BrianToups

Alas, my book got rejected by Kindle Scout today! I won't be self-publishing Star Kin at this time. Instead, I will do some work on it and continue my search for an agent.
But as promised here are the full stats and the comments from the editorial team. I hope this info helps some of you in some way. Some of the editorial feedback is great!

Some of the comments won't make sense without context or the book in front of you, but I've included them all anyway. Thank you to everyone who nominated my book!

Total Page Views: 4.2k
70/30 split internal/external

Total $$$ spent on advertising: $109

Author Shout - meh
Abavar - good for getting on the Hot and Trending page which will boost your views for days after!
BookKitty - do not recommend
Melanie Rockett - do not recommend. Her followers are fake. Not much engagement.
Just Kindle Books - YES!
Lincoln Cole - YES!










Dear Brian,

Thank you for submitting Star Kin to Kindle Scout. Unfortunately, we have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to offer you some feedback that we hope you'll find useful and encouraging.

General comments:

In our opinion, you have the makings of a solid novel here. Overall, the plot is strong, the characters are compelling, the High Fantasy worldbuilding is interesting, and the ending is satisfying. However, we feel that the execution needs more work. Specifically, we feel that the prose is often so flowery that it's unclear and sometimes even self-contradictory, that the descriptive writing generally needs to be more direct, and that the chain of events in the beginning of the novel needs to be presented in a more linear fashion. And as we often tell debut authors: you might end up publishing hundreds of novels in your lifetime, but publishing your debut novel is a once-in-a-lifetime event, and so we strongly encourage you to invest some more time into developing and polishing this promising novel before you self-publish it or submit it to other publishers or agents.

Developmental and writing technique comments:

· It is too unclear for too long why Sol and Agon believe that Ava is a weapon, and specifically what kind of weapon she is. This is really the crux of the main plot, so for the plot to feel tight, you need to at least have Ava, Oberon, Lux, and Sol ponder these questions even if they don't know the answers, because the reader is certainly pondering them. For example, Sol is putting a lot of faith and thought into using Ava as a weapon, so what kind of weapon does he think she might be? Also, we feel very strongly that it works against the reader's ability to follow the plot in the beginning of the story when you don't reveal what the prophecy is until near the midpoint of the book - revealing the wording of the prophecy right away will help frame in a concise way what the plot conflict is.

· Closely related to the point above, it's not made clear enough what Sol's motivation is in possessing the Pulsar Fields, nor does it become fully clear to the reader until chapter 29 that teleportation is, indeed, the Pulsar Fields' sole function - for all the reader knows based on how you present the Fields, they could have other powers, too. Since Sol doesn't appear to know that the Pulsar Fields are teleportation portals (or does he?), does he have any guesses or hopes for what they are, and does he attempt to explore them to figure them out? All in all, we think the beginning of the novel would feel more immersive if you developed the Pulsar Fields more deeply, perhaps using Sol's point of view as using his PoV might also help clarify what his motivations are regarding capturing Ava and trying to save his kingdom.

· That Ava grows up at five times the normal rate for children needs to be stated more plainly in the beginning. This isn't an intuitive concept, and so we feel that readers would probably enjoy seeing it explored in more detail at the beginning of the book. (We recommend moving Ava's thoughts on her developing body out of chapter 21 and moving them closer to the beginning.) We think readers would also like to see more development regarding Ava and Lux's thoughts about Ava being a fast-growing alien being - that certainly must come as a surprise to both of them. This is a very unique and interesting idea, but it seems to us that you're rushing over it to get to the scene where Oberon rescues Ava from the tower, and this makes the early book's plot pacing feel a little too frenetic for our taste. In particular, Ava almost never wonders why she was sent to this world, where she came from, or who her parents are, and these seem like major questions - and opportunities for deeper character development.

· The geography in the novel is very complicated and hard to follow. We strongly recommend including a high-quality map in the front matter.

· Ava remembers almost nothing of her origins, and yet in chapter 13 she's confident in her knowledge of how her spacecraft works. This seems like a plot hole, but it also seems like a great opportunity for going deeper into what Ava's thoughts and memories are about her origins, so we recommend clarifying this in some detail.

· Also, how does Ava know that the evil's name is Sixh-Rava? Even if you don't reveal how she knows this, Ava should at least acknowledge here that she's suddenly come into knowledge that she didn't realize she had.

· In chapter 1, it's not mentioned until fairly late that Ava was in a spacecraft/pod when she fell. This should be mentioned right away, especially because in a High Fantasy novel, it's not intuitive to think of spacecrafts.

· You change the narrative point of view frequently, but you rarely make it clear at the beginning of chapters whose point of view you're writing from. This tripped us up several times, and there's no benefit to making the reader have to guess who the narrator is, so we recommend including the narrating character's name in the chapter headings.

· We found the writing to be hard to follow in many places. The effort to make the writing sound beautifully eloquent and profound is often done at the expense of clarity, and we feel strongly that you must invest more time in editing the writing so that it is both beautiful and clear. Following are some representative examples. You may notice that a disproportionate number of the examples come from the beginning of the book. Be assured that we read the entire book, but that we spend more time collecting examples in the beginning as we're first getting acquainted with an author's writing style.

o Basic visual descriptions need to be articulated in more concise detail so that the world of the novel feels more immersive. Some examples:

§ Most elements of the setting seem to be based on Medieval or Renaissance Europe, so we found the presence of trash cans and fire escapes jarring and anachronistic. When introducing readers to new settings, particularly cities, we recommend taking a few paragraphs to describe the city's architectural styles, amenities, cultural character, etc. before moving on with the story.

· In the case of Vanfell, you mention in one place that the buildings are sandstone and bricks, in other places that they're wooden, then later you mention the fire escapes on the building. The reader is almost wholly reliant on you for being able to visualize a coherent, accurate picture of this city, and the inconsistent way these details are revealed impedes this. (If the city is a chaotic hodgepodge of architectural styles, then tell the reader that.) As we suggested above, we recommend spending a few paragraphs when Ava and Oberon first arrive to the city describing it.

· At first, the Obul's city is described as being "volcanic", but this doesn't actually tell the reader that the city is built inside the volcano. Move up the later descriptions of the city's tunnels so that this is clearer.

§ Most of the action scenes could benefit from their mise-en-scène (i.e. who's doing what, and where relative to the rest of the setting) being tightened up. Here's just one example of an action scene that loses some of its dramatic impact due to clarity issues: "He casts a spell, igniting ten identical fires. [Where do the fires appear? In the air?] The fires flare and ignite ten torches. [The torches are presumably in sconces on the walls, but it would be nice to have this clarified.] The torches ignite flammable metals and salt emitters of Oberon's own design. [Where are these flammable metals and what form are they in? And what's a salt emitter and what does it look like?]" Here's another example:

"This pool is different than the one before. The stream flows upwards, but instead of being sucked into the earth, the droplets, once they reach the zenith, seem to detach from the stream, falling like rain into the sky. A solid shower of droplets soars in a shimmering column out of sight." This is very hard to visualize. How does a stream flow upwards? Upwards from where? And then it seems as if the stream may shoot up like a fountain, but this is just a guess on our part.

§ Particularly in the beginning of the book, Oberon's tattoos are often mentioned, but what they look like is rarely articulated in concrete terms, and they should be - particularly the ones on his face. Some of them are described as "tribal" - but the reader doesn't have a strong frame of reference of what "tribal" means because there are so many different kinds of tribes.

§ "The sign is freshly pointed&#8230;." You go to the trouble of describing the sign, so it seems odd to not also mention what the sign says.

§ "Their painted skin&#8230;." Painted how?

§ "They came carrying the banner of the king, a silvery blue falcon embroidered in white thread." It would be better to phrase this as "the king's banner" here, but we want to focus on the physical description: how can the falcon appear silvery blue if it's made out of white thread? Are you confusing "embroidery" with "bordered"?

o Some of the vocabulary choices are unintuitive and they don't make much sense on a literal level. Please take this in the constructive spirit in which we offer it, but it seems as if you're sometimes making your vocabulary and phrasing choices, not because they're the best descriptive words for the job, but because they sound cooler than more vanilla options, and this can make the writing sound a little self-indulgent. Particularly in genre fiction, elevated-sounding writing is only pleasurable to read if the reader can easily make sense of it, and so we recommend investing in a new full draft of edits to the manuscript focusing specifically on making sure that the vocabulary choices always work on a literal level. A few examples:

§ "&#8230;and it is just him and me standing on the sky's sinuous abdomen&#8230;." Why "abdomen"? This only works if it can also be said that the sky has other analogous body parts, and we're not sure this is so.

§ "I cannot resist the tears. They come, romancing me&#8230;" "Tears" and "romancing" don't strike us as having an intuitive connection to each other.

§ "My kind, after growing apart for eons, will reunite to find they have not changed enough for pondering." For pondering in general, or pondering something specific, like that they haven't changed much over the eons?

§ "I open my eyes, feeling the light strike them, sensing the delay as collisions of atoms seek to make sense of each other." Whatever this means, it doesn't seem to be articulated clearly enough.

§ "A nameless rage tempts my sanity." Why "nameless" here? How is this different from simply "rage"?

§ "Fools often speak of the end of the world as if it is something momentous and horrible [&#8230;]. I do not see it so. A man's last days are his own. What does the rest matter?" It's not clear here how the end of the world concept relates as a comparison to Lux contemplating his individual mortality. We can see it in a general way, but we think this would come across as more profound if you made the parallel stronger.

§ "Men cry out in dismay at the sight of me, perhaps thinking I am a demon conjured from nothing." Why "conjured from nothing"? It's a little unclear, and it doesn't seem to provide any additional meaning beyond the men simply thinking he is a demon.

§ "The water was so close, like a portal." Why does the water being close make it like a portal?

§ In chapter 7, you write "Memories race through my head." Memories of what? There is little context for this in the surrounding scene.

§ "I tore them with my claws and broke them with my roar." It's been several sentences since the enemy soldiers were last mentioned and there have been several other direct objects mentioned in that interim, and so it takes the reader a moment to infer who them refers to, and this slows down the reading flow. We came across quite a few cases like this in the manuscript where "them" and "it" get orphaned from their antecedents, and so we recommend clarifying these cases.

§ "Flowers don't get happy or sad. They don't have [&#8230;] a gift for self-destruction." "Gift" doesn't seem like the right word here. Like many of the other examples in this section, you could potentially make this work if you explain it, but with no other context to help the reader understand, it just seems like an esoteric vocab choice.

§ "&#8230;and I don't know what happen to my mortal father." Why "mortal" here? Does Ava have another, immortal father, too? If so, how does she know this when she remembers almost nothing of her origins?

§ "The wall is durable enough for war, but it is not to stop invaders." You need to either reword this, or clarify how the wall can be durable enough for war but not effective for war. You might perhaps explain what it is about the wall's design that makes it easy for besiegers to pass over or breach.

§ "The texture is hard and cut like a diamond. But to the eyes it has taken a smooth shape like a river-stone." Does this mean that the stone has a new appearance that's an illusion? This should be clarified. Like some other examples in this list, the reader can probably read between the lines, but this phrasing requires the reader to do a little more work than they're used to doing in a professional-quality novel.

§ "The foremost wizards cast spells trying to bind us in iron." Describe the spells more clearly: do they encase Ava and Oberon in iron sheaths? Or create iron bands around them? Or something else?

§ "Men die around me, their cries infinite and final." "Final" makes some sense, but "intimate" could stand to be better explained.

§ "She is younger than I ever imagined." Younger than she ever imagined&#8230;herself being? Something else?

§ "&#8230;a mythical hero who fights thieves and vagabonds by night." Vagabonds aren't necessarily bad, and it seems like most are harmless, so fighting them in the name of justice is not an intuitive concept.

§ "She has hands like old gloves&#8230;." We're not sure what this means.

§ "The slingshot lying on the floor under the chandelier is a frail thing in comparison to the companionship of stars." It isn't clear what the comparison is here, or really what you mean by "frail".

§ "Hector sent me into the city clad in boys' clothes, sturdy and flexible enough for battle." Ava says clothes here, but from context it sounds more like she means armor of some kind - and she does mention wearing armor a little later on. Clothes and armor aren't really synonymous, though, and "clothes" for war isn't an intuitive idea, so we recommend simply mentioning the armor right away. Also, it would be good to describe the armor, especially since you seem to be alluding to its flexibility.

On behalf of the whole Scout team, we wish you both great success and hope that you'll continue to submit your work to Kindle Scout.

Sincerely,

The Kindle Scout Editorial Team


----------



## AaronFrale

Dan Petrosini author said:


> I am back with an often asked question, Should I put my next book in KS?


How much effort do you put in and what do you get out of it?

I put in very little effort, spend $0 on KS, and seem to always connect with some new readers each time. That's worth it to me regardless of whether or not I get picked (and the statistics are not on my side for that one).


----------



## Kay7979

BrianToups said:


> Alas, my book got rejected by Kindle Scout today! I won't be self-publishing Star Kin at this time. Instead, I will do some work on it and continue my search for an agent.
> But as promised here are the full stats and the comments from the editorial team. I hope this info helps some of you in some way. Some of the editorial feedback is great!
> 
> Some of the comments won't make sense without context or the book in front of you, but I've included them all anyway. Thank you to everyone who nominated my book!


Thanks for sharing. The comments make sense even without reading the book. The editors spent a lot of time pulling specific passages from your writing and adding comments. No wonder they didn't make editorial feedback an ongoing feature. Even though it was only for shortlisted books, it's a huge undertaking.


----------



## JadeKerrion

I also received my rejection letter / feedback today:

Dear Jade,
Thank you for submitting Sicarius Soul to Kindle Scout. Unfortunately, we have decided to pass on publishing it, but we wanted to share some feedback with you that we hope you’ll find helpful and encouraging, because we would very much like to see more books from you in the future, particularly if they’re first books in new series or standalones:
General comments:
You’re a very impressive author. Your writing technique is professional, the story has a tight plot with clear conflicts, the book is well-packaged, you have an impressive professional web presence, and you’re not shy about promoting your work. Unfortunately, as this is the fifth book in a series, and it’s not an ideal standalone, we suspect that “series decay” (the phenomenon where later books in a series tend to underperform) will be a significant challenge to marketing this book to new readers, and this is why we’ve decided not to publish. Below, we offer you some observations and suggestions about the book and your marketing strategy, but in the main, we feel that this is a solid novel that you’re marketing well.

Developmental comments:
·        As new readers to the series, we found it jarring to not know who Dum and other backstory characters were when they were first mentioned. For example, we recommend moving up the backstory you provide for Dum in chapter 5 to when he is first mentioned in chapter 3, and we recommend making another pass through the book to make sure that when pre-existing characters (i.e. Dum, Dee, Galahad, etc.) are mentioned for the first time, that you do provide the reader with some context. Even readers who’ve read the earlier books will probably appreciate this, particularly if it’s been a while since they read a book in this series. As it stands, the book reads as if it’s not really intended as an entry point for new readers to the Double Helix universe; it reads more like it’s intended just for readers who’ve read the previous four books. This is fine, of course, but if you are hoping to market the book effectively to new readers, then it seems to us that the summary prologue at the beginning of the book needs to be greatly expanded, or you need to provide more backstory development whenever people, places, things, and events from the previous books are first mentioned in this book.
·        We found the transitions in and out of Danyael’s flashbacks during the climax. We recommend doing three things:
1.      Putting the flashbacks in italics so that it’s clearer to the reader that the narrative has shifted its focus away from the auditorium and into Danyael’s mind,
2.      Streamlining the flashback conversations with Xin and Jason, as they’re too lengthy considering that Danyael is in the midst of the fight of his life as he’s trying to save thousands of lives, and
3.      Putting line breaks or ellipses between the individual scenelets in the flashback sequence, to cue the reader that the transitions between his memories of Laura, Xin, and Jason are intentionally disjointed.
·        The cover design is professional, which is hugely important, but neither it nor the title clearly convey to prospective new readers that this is a superhero story, and so you might consider making that important detail more visually obvious.


On behalf of the whole Scout team, we wish you success, and we really, really hope that you’ll continue to submit your work to Kindle Scout.
Sincerely,
The Kindle Scout Editorial Team


----------



## richard4507

JadeKerrion said:


> I pulled the information into a book which is FREE for the next two days as a huge thank you to this community.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK/


Jade - your book about Scout campaigns is fantastic - well done - quick question - i searched for the user abavar on Fiverr and couldn't find him - am i missing something or did he disappear from fiverr?

thanks,
-Richard


----------



## JadeKerrion

richard4507 said:


> Jade - your book about Scout campaigns is fantastic - well done - quick question - i searched for the user abavar on Fiverr and couldn't find him - am i missing something or did he disappear from fiverr?
> 
> thanks,
> -Richard


Glad you liked the book. I hope you'll leave a review.

I went back to Fiverr to look for Abavar. He's gone. Vanished. I even clicked on one of the messages we'd exchanged, but he's completely gone--not just the gig, but his whole page. Very odd. I wonder if he was getting negative feedback on his Scout services.


----------



## richard4507

KrWard said:


> I've got three slots open and nominated:
> Tuning In
> Olive Moon
> Holy Ground
> 
> Good luck!


hi Kristin - thanks for nominating TUNING IN - I just nominated "After the Green Withered" and wish you and Enora the best of luck


----------



## KrWard

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
> Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
> Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark!


----------



## richard4507

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three slots open up and nominated:
> 
> After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
> Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
> Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


hi Mark - thanks for nominating TUNING IN - i really appreciate the support!

-Richard


----------



## KrWard

richard4507 said:


> hi Kristin - thanks for nominating TUNING IN - I just nominated "After the Green Withered" and wish you and Enora the best of luck


Thank you, Richard!!


----------



## jaxonreed

JadeKerrion said:


> I finally got all my campaign data analyzed, and oh boy, do I have some really cool insights. SICARIUS SOUL hit the H&T list within 9 hours of launch and stayed there for the entire campaign, which gave me 711 hours of unbroken H&T data. I also followed up with all my vendors for click data, so I know the cost-per-click (not per view, necessarily, as you'll see in my notes.)
> 
> I pulled the information into a book which is FREE for the next two days as a huge thank you to this community.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK/
> 
> In addition to cost-per-cilck information, I have data on:
> 1. On average, how many internal views does 24-hours on the Hot & Trending list generate each day
> 2. Is the rotation on the Hot & Trending list truly random?
> 
> Once you've read through it, let me know if you have any questions or want me to dig deeper into my data. I can look and see if I have enough data to glean more insights. Happy reading!


This is an excellent book, and I'll be recommending it to people. Thanks for writing it!


----------



## richard4507

JadeKerrion said:


> Glad you liked the book. I hope you'll leave a review.
> 
> I went back to Fiverr to look for Abavar. He's gone. Vanished. I even clicked on one of the messages we'd exchanged, but he's completely gone--not just the gig, but his whole page. Very odd. I wonder if he was getting negative feedback on his Scout services.


just gave you a 5-star review - well deserved


----------



## Louise Cole

I've just downloaded your book jade and I'll certainly review it when I'm done. 

Find it very interesting that KP is telling people they want standalones and first in the series. That gels with what the previous KS winners have figured - so many of us have been turned down for later works. And they don't seem to be taking direct submissions at all any more.

Really interesting to see people's feedback here. I've only got a week left and I'm not feeling positive about my chances of a contract but I always knew it was a long shot with a sequel. Even a good sequel.

I've been picking up the top books on the list each morning - sorry, I'm so swamped I'm not having time to drop in each day and say what I've nominated. And I'm working away all weekend so I'll probably not get to check in with you guys again until next week when my campaign is almost over. 

Good luck everyone. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> Thanks for sharing. The comments make sense even without reading the book. The editors spent a lot of time pulling specific passages from your writing and adding comments. No wonder they didn't make editorial feedback an ongoing feature. Even though it was only for shortlisted books, it's a huge undertaking.


I know. It makes me lament the fact that I missed out on it! the feedback people have been getting has been nothing short of fantastic.

Do you know the criteria for shortlisting? I'm assuming shortlisted means good cover, good excerpt, decent nominations?

Each time I've done this, I feel there are always those books that get rejected fairly quickly after the close of the campaign, and then books that take 10+ days. I'm assuming shortlisted is the latter group.


----------



## KGGiarratano

JadeKerrion said:


> I finally got all my campaign data analyzed, and oh boy, do I have some really cool insights. SICARIUS SOUL hit the H&T list within 9 hours of launch and stayed there for the entire campaign, which gave me 711 hours of unbroken H&T data. I also followed up with all my vendors for click data, so I know the cost-per-click (not per view, necessarily, as you'll see in my notes.)
> 
> I pulled the information into a book which is FREE for the next two days as a huge thank you to this community.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK/
> 
> In addition to cost-per-cilck information, I have data on:
> 1. On average, how many internal views does 24-hours on the Hot & Trending list generate each day
> 2. Is the rotation on the Hot & Trending list truly random?
> 
> Once you've read through it, let me know if you have any questions or want me to dig deeper into my data. I can look and see if I have enough data to glean more insights. Happy reading!


I downloaded it. Thank you! I also got feedback from KP that I found to be very encouraging. I probably will submit my standalone soon, but I want a better campaign strategy. Here's a quote from my email: "The reason we have made the difficult decision not to publish the book, though, is that the level of support from the Scout community was not as strong as we would have liked to have seen for a sequel, and as is the case with nearly all series (even bestsellers), the return on investment for the publisher diminishes with each new book, because readership almost always shrinks as a series progresses."

I think showing I can promote the work better during the campaign does make a difference. I admit that I was the first to say, "don't spend money to promote your campaign" because I was told by someone at KP that H&T was only a small component to consideration. But, I don't think that is true. They want people to promote their work and I need to do that.

Hope this helps. -KGG


----------



## Louise Cole

Kimberley - yeah, I've always thought it was important to market your work. H&T is only a small part of selection but I do think whether you know how to market your book is a big consideration for them. It certainly is for other publishers and for a lot of agents. If I was considering going into business with someone I'd want to know they were prepared to make an effort and had some skill at marketing. 

It seems a waste to me to go through all the hassle and stress of a Scout campaign and not use it for every scrap of marketing and social media buzz that you can. The KP contract is only the most obvious benefit - not the only one.


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> I know. It makes me lament the fact that I missed out on it! the feedback people have been getting has been nothing short of fantastic.
> 
> Do you know the criteria for shortlisting? I'm assuming shortlisted means good cover, good excerpt, decent nominations?
> 
> Each time I've done this, I feel there are always those books that get rejected fairly quickly after the close of the campaign, and then books that take 10+ days. I'm assuming shortlisted is the latter group.


Actually, lately it's been the reverse. My campaign ended on a Thursday at midnight, and by eight the next morning I had the rejection with editorial comments. Oddly enough, my book remained "In Review" for another eleven days, then changed status to "Not Selected."

We don't know the exact criteria for shortlisted books, but they're ones the editors considered near-misses.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

I will be jumping in tomorrow with my new KS campaign for _The Truth About Fairy Tales (Matchmaking Agency)_ Steve will be adding to his list tomorrow. 

I have added the three items set to expires soon to my nomination list:

After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
On Holy Ground by Louise Cole

Good luck!

DMC


----------



## Used To Be BH

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am back with an often asked question, Should I put my next book in KS?
> 
> I had put my last 2 books in KS and neither was chosen. The first book, The Final Enemy, did well and continues to sell decently since its release in May 2017, The last, Vanished, (book 2 in a series) had not sold as well though starting to move now and rank well. (released 12/26 which IMO was a major mistake)
> 
> Book 3 is ready to release and was going to skip KS.
> 
> Please provide your comments. Thanks Dan


I think the extra exposure can't hurt.

Interestingly, your experience and mine have been quite similar. In both cases, our first KS book did well. Our second KS didn't, but in both cases we released right after Christmas, which I think had something to do with it. If I had had only the second experience, I'd be pretty sure KS exposure did little to nothing, but the success of the first book really isn't explicable in any other way.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Actually, lately it's been the reverse. My campaign ended on a Thursday at midnight, and by eight the next morning I had the rejection with editorial comments. Oddly enough, my book remained "In Review" for another eleven days, then changed status to "Not Selected."
> 
> We don't know the exact criteria for shortlisted books, but they're ones the editors considered near-misses.


I'm not sure there's a consistent pattern. My rejection took about twelve days, but I got feedback, so I must have been shortlisted.

Ah, to be a fly on the wall and know how the process worked. I'm betting the amount of time waiting is affected by how early they start considering the book, and possibly by how fast the editor can decide.


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks for the nomination DM Chappell


----------



## KrWard

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I will be jumping in tomorrow with my new KS campaign for _The Truth About Fairy Tales (Matchmaking Agency)_ Steve will be adding to his list tomorrow.
> 
> I have added the three items set to expires soon to my nomination list:
> 
> After the Green Withered by Kristin Ward
> Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
> On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> DMC


Thank you for the nomination! I hope your campaign launches with a great start and look forward to reading your excerpt!

Good luck &#127808;


----------



## Steve Vernon

AaronFrale said:


> I know. It makes me lament the fact that I missed out on it! the feedback people have been getting has been nothing short of fantastic.
> 
> Do you know the criteria for shortlisting? I'm assuming shortlisted means good cover, good excerpt, decent nominations?
> 
> Each time I've done this, I feel there are always those books that get rejected fairly quickly after the close of the campaign, and then books that take 10+ days. I'm assuming shortlisted is the latter group.


The feedback that they were offering was a time-limited offer that ended in February.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I'm awake with my first bout of insomnia in a long old time.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

5 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
6 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
6 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
7 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
7 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
8 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
8 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
9 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
9 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
9 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
12 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
12 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
12 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
13 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
14 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
20 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
21 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
22 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
26 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
26 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
29 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Keep on paddling.

AND - pick up Jade Kerrion's brand new LAUNCH YOUR HOT & TRENDING KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BGQJ4FK?tag=viglink20273-20

OR for the UK folks https://www.amazon.co.uk/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK
[/quote]


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

Alien Queen
Consul
The Blue Print

Been a long time since a pick, but good luck anyway.


----------



## lewg

Well, after more than five months of working on my book daily, I have finished writing my newest novel.  I submitted a novel to Kindle Scout last August and had it rejected a few days after my campaign had ended.  I made a number of mistakes that I will definitely not be repeating with this second attempt.  I spent a great deal of time reading some of the most recent novels selected by Kindle Scout after my last book had not been selected.  This had a tremendous impact on the novel I've just finished writing.  It's not a book I would typically write per se, but one I think will be intriguing to readers.  This made the book quite challenging to write, but I promised myself I wouldn't rush my writing and I didn't.  The cover on my former book was horrible, so I've had the one for my newest book professionally created; it exceeds my high expectations.  I didn't have a professional editor last time either, but that's not the case this time at all.  In fact, my editor is reviewing my book at this very moment.  Once I receive her feedback, I'll go through my novel with a fine-toothed comb for the fifth time.  I am hoping for more favorable results this time.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Dan Petrosini author said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am back with an often asked question, Should I put my next book in KS?
> 
> I had put my last 2 books in KS and neither was chosen. The first book, The Final Enemy, did well and continues to sell decently since its release in May 2017, The last, Vanished, (book 2 in a series) had not sold as well though starting to move now and rank well. (released 12/26 which IMO was a major mistake)
> 
> Book 3 is ready to release and was going to skip KS.
> 
> Please provide your comments. Thanks Dan


I think you should consider how long it's been since anyone was selected. I don't understand why two USA Today bestselling authors were rejected, but other past books weren't. Even though one of the rejected authors got feedback, it still didn't make sense to me. The only thing this tells me definitely is that my books have no chance of being selected. How can I ask people to nominate my book and say they'll get a free copy if selected when I'm certain it won't be? 
It was worth it to me this time because I learned a lot about marketing and promotion, but I don't see how it will be worth it next time to have my book tied up for 45 days (most people have a 2-week wait for the rejection right now) when I could be promoting it instead. I made the book free for 2 days when KS sent out the notification and got about 80 free downloads and one pretty good authentic review. Even if I didn't make it free, I don't think the amount of copies I sold to KS nominators would be more than I could sell in 45 days, although I haven't tested that.
I put all this in my KS survey this morning and more. 
I haven't started marketing my book in a big way yet because I asked a fantastic critique person (Roxanne) to check one chapter I was worried about, and she suggested changes that I made this morning, then republished - now waiting. 
Anyway, personally, I don't think I would do this again unless there's a big change from what it is now.


----------



## armstrong2700

Hello,

I am definitely going to go vote for some of these titles that are ending soon.

Ok, I have 19 days left I believe...about 2.4k views from like 86% kindle scout internal traffic. And no time in Hot and Trending and I have tried everything. I have a good cover, I have beta tested the premise with critical people and have had it professionally edited by a former HarperCollins Editor. I even have the video below (a short film basically....a cinematic book trailer) that I have marketed that...it has been out 10 days and between YouTube and FB has collected 10k views. What else can I do? I was told from critical people my writing is good - I have improved as a writer. This is not my first go around. I am not expecting that I win, hoping, but not expecting. But, no time in H&T, not an hour? I just don't get it. Do I even stand a chance? And, what else could I do? what are your opinions? Thank you so much and if I can be of any help please let me know! Maybe people dont like my genre on Scout. Or, maybe, well...

Thank you so much and best of luck!!!

Ryan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXLozDJ5OBA&t=46s

https://www.facebook.com/ryanarmstrongnovels/videos/497855107278905/


----------



## Used To Be BH

TrishaMcNary said:


> I think you should consider how long it's been since anyone was selected. I don't understand why two USA Today bestselling authors were rejected, but other past books weren't. Even though one of the rejected authors got feedback, it still didn't make sense to me. The only thing this tells me definitely is that my books have no chance of being selected. How can I ask people to nominate my book and say they'll get a free copy if selected when I'm certain it won't be?


I have a somewhat different take on the same data.

KS isn't geared to building relationships with authors. If it were, I imagine both USA Today bestsellers would have been picked up. Editors look at the book before them rather than what the author could do for them long-term. Personally, I think that's a mistake--but I don't think you should jump from that to, "My books have no chance of being selected." If anything, it suggests that anyone has a shot, precisely because KS doesn't care what an author has done in the past. In fact, debut novels have been picked up on occasion.

That's not to say that the bestsellers didn't submit great books this time around. Since all we ever see is the excerpt, it's impossible to know one way or the other. What we do know from recent feedback is that books the editors really like, even in some cases think are great, get rejections because they aren't an exact fit for what the editors are looking for at the time.

Of course, the odds are against any particular book getting picked--they always have been. Even at 1%, however, the odds are better than with a lot of publishing houses. For me, the big incentive is not the contract anyway, though I'd certainly be happy to get one. It's the exposure the KS campaign gives. As the number of Scouters grows, so does the exposure. They won't all buy a copy if a book isn't selected, of course, but enough do to get the book off to a running start. The only way I can explain the enormous reception I got on first KS reject is KS exposure. Nothing else could account for how much more momentum that book had than any of my others. That effect isn't dependent on what the editors do or don't do.


----------



## jaxonreed

armstrong2700 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am definitely going to go vote for some of these titles that are ending soon.
> 
> Ok, I have 19 days left I believe...about 2.4k views from like 86% kindle scout internal traffic. And no time in Hot and Trending and I have tried everything. I have a good cover, I have beta tested the premise with critical people and have had it professionally edited by a former HarperCollins Editor. I even have the video below (a short film basically....a cinematic book trailer) that I have marketed that...it has been out 10 days and between YouTube and FB has collected 10k views. What else can I do? I was told from critical people my writing is good - I have improved as a writer. This is not my first go around. I am not expecting that I win, hoping, but not expecting. But, no time in H&T, not an hour? I just don't get it. Do I even stand a chance? And, what else could I do? what are your opinions? Thank you so much and if I can be of any help please let me know! Maybe people dont like my genre on Scout. Or, maybe, well...
> 
> Thank you so much and best of luck!!!
> 
> Ryan
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXLozDJ5OBA&t=46s
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ryanarmstrongnovels/videos/497855107278905/


I believe Jade's book is still free for the moment. Worth a read. 
https://www.amazon.com/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK/


----------



## Billingsgate

Hi all. I'd like to thank the two or three of you who have nominated my book Once In an Olive Moon, now that it's in its final few days. May I implore the rest of you to please add your nomination, and offer me the same support I've been giving to those at the top of the daily list (I don't make posts about my nominations, but have been keeping it current)?

http://amzn.to/2HLeizJ

About Abavar's Fiverr service, I'll confess I used it, and got on H&T as a result. And he has been very nice in his correspondence. I think he may have been taken down, because it's..._er_...mysterious where he can generate a hundred nominations in the blink of an eye. Think about it.

I did try a couple other Fiverr services, but to be frank, I found them a waste of money, as others have already mentioned about some of them. So I've tried my best to keep my efforts organic--after all, if I'm going to have to self-publish this book (as is likely the case, what with everyone here striking out for the past two months), it's good to get better practice with the self-promotion. My best days have come as a result of e-mailing my own mailing list, and another person's genuine mailing list targeted at readers who like my genre.

Meanwhile, I could really use your help in boosting my book in its run to the finish line!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Bill Hiatt said:


> I have a somewhat different take on the same data.
> 
> KS isn't geared to building relationships with authors. If it were, I imagine both USA Today bestsellers would have been picked up. Editors look at the book before them rather than what the author could do for them long-term. Personally, I think that's a mistake--but I don't think you should jump from that to, "My books have no chance of being selected." If anything, it suggests that anyone has a shot, precisely because KS doesn't care what an author has done in the past. In fact, debut novels have been picked up on occasion.
> 
> That's not to say that the bestsellers didn't submit great books this time around. Since all we ever see is the excerpt, it's impossible to know one way or the other. What we do know from recent feedback is that books the editors really like, even in some cases think are great, get rejections because they aren't an exact fit for what the editors are looking for at the time.


Well, I could be a conspiracy theorist, I guess.


----------



## armstrong2700

Thank you Jackson for the book referral and I voted for you just now J.R., for Olive Moon.  Good luck, please check out mine if you have time.  I’m not hot and trending but my voters are voting for your book!  Mine is called: “Love and Hate”. Thanks!


----------



## Billingsgate

armstrong2700 said:


> I voted for you just now J.R., for Olive Moon. Good luck, please check out mine if you have time. I'm not hot and trending but my voters are voting for your book! Mine is called: "Love and Hate". Thanks!


Thanks for your vote for Once in an Olive Moon. As luck would have it, I had a free slot I hadn't noticed (been traveling, so unable to obsessively log in to KS for a couple days), so _Love and Hate_ just received my nomination. It's a genuine vote, too. I really like the concept of this book. GREAT book trailer video, by the way!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Bill Hiatt said:


> I have a somewhat different take on the same data.
> 
> KS isn't geared to building relationships with authors. If it were, I imagine both USA Today bestsellers would have been picked up. Editors look at the book before them rather than what the author could do for them long-term. Personally, I think that's a mistake--but I don't think you should jump from that to, "My books have no chance of being selected." If anything, it suggests that anyone has a shot, precisely because KS doesn't care what an author has done in the past. In fact, debut novels have been picked up on occasion.
> 
> That's not to say that the bestsellers didn't submit great books this time around. Since all we ever see is the excerpt, it's impossible to know one way or the other. What we do know from recent feedback is that books the editors really like, even in some cases think are great, get rejections because they aren't an exact fit for what the editors are looking for at the time.
> 
> Of course, the odds are against any particular book getting picked--they always have been. Even at 1%, however, the odds are better than with a lot of publishing houses. For me, the big incentive is not the contract anyway, though I'd certainly be happy to get one. It's the exposure the KS campaign gives. As the number of Scouters grows, so does the exposure. They won't all buy a copy if a book isn't selected, of course, but enough do to get the book off to a running start. The only way I can explain the enormous reception I got on first KS reject is KS exposure. Nothing else could account for how much more momentum that book had than any of my others. That effect isn't dependent on what the editors do or don't do.


hey Bill,

It is too hard to tell what KS is up to. From Armstrong's post, he has had 2.4k views in 10 days at 86% Scouts (internal - so KS authors can see that - huh) that is 2000 Scouts, and Armstrong is not H&T. Views does not = votes though I bet. They looked at the excerpt I guess. Don't know. Someone fess up ...

There may be 10000 Scouts then, several thousand active at anyone time.

So authors bring a lot of votes to the party equal to what Scouts do too now. Don't know. But Scouts maybe are a larger figure than what authors bring now. KS wants authors to make their presence known by bringing voters, thus a lot turn into Scouts.

The one's authors bring to vote likely stick around and play KS. Some, a lot, But Scout's #s grow too. They play the game like I do ... vote on the best you like - and pull for rank. Plus they may get the good books they want (seems a bit passe now as KP slowed that down a lot.)

Lexi's TR3 seems to be a bust, I will likely vote for it. 3rd in a series seems to be a no win out of the gate from what I read here.

Conspiracies abound. I really think KS wants more Scouts. Thus the encouragement from editors that an author should garner all the voting help they can get.

At some point, Scouts will be a much better and larger pointer for KP editors.

Maybe, just a thought. 
But still, we look for those great reads. KP seems to be looking too. Can't fault them.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday and I've got a full day of work ahead of me as I head into a seven day work week.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

4 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
5 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
5 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
6 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
6 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
7 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
7 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
8 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
8 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
8 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
11 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
11 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
11 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
12 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
13 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
18 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
19 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
20 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
20 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
21 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
25 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
25 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
28 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Keep on keeping on, scouters.

AND - pick up Jade Kerrion's brand new LAUNCH YOUR HOT & TRENDING KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN! It's definitely worth a read.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BGQJ4FK?tag=viglink20273-20

OR for the UK folks https://www.amazon.co.uk/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK


----------



## Used To Be BH

TrishaMcNary said:


> Well, I could be a conspiracy theorist, I guess.


In a situation in which there is little real information, conspiracy theories are pretty natural. I think Max 007 was making a similar point earlier.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> The only way I can explain the enormous reception I got on first KS reject is KS exposure. Nothing else could account for how much more momentum that book had than any of my others. That effect isn't dependent on what the editors do or don't do.


I think you may be giving KS too much credit and your book too little. I can't argue with your assessment of Different Lee's sales performance vs. your other books, but I watch other people launch rejected KS books, and their books don't get sticky like yours did. Your dragon-shifter plot was well received, you had an attractive cover, and you launched with promos scattered over your first thirty days during an era when authors were reporting good responses to promos. I think those factors had more to do with your success than KS visibility. If you had marketed that book without running it through KS first, you might still have beat all your previous records.

I launched my current KS reject at $0.99 and am following a similar strategy off throwing promos at it, but the best rank I've achieved so far is something in the 9K range, and I'm not picking up the number of sales and KU borrows I need to maintain a rank in the 5K-10K range. It's really tough to get sticky without having a large following. It's possible that if you duplicated your DL launch exactly with another KS book, you might not have the same results.

I'm not saying KS isn't good exposure. I definitely got a lot of KU activity and a few sales on my prior series during my campaign, and I'm sure it produced sales for the new book, although not an impressive amount when one considers the number of page views.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Can you tell us a little bit about who you are and why we should care? I generally won't click on any link posted by a new member who only posted 3 self-promotional posts in a row without any other interactions with members. 
Lots of people join the board with drive-by "vote for me" or "buy my book" posts. You're not likely to get much support without any community interaction.


----------



## Louise Cole

Had a free sot so I've nominated Once in an Olive Moon.


----------



## armstrong2700

Billingsgate said:


> Thanks for your vote for Once in an Olive Moon. As luck would have it, I had a free slot I hadn't noticed (been traveling, so unable to obsessively log in to KS for a couple days), so _Love and Hate_ just received my nomination. It's a genuine vote, too. I really like the concept of this book. GREAT book trailer video, by the way!


Thanks J.R. I loved your book presentation and that is a genuine vote from me too!

I really do hope you make it.

Ryan


----------



## armstrong2700

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday and I've got a full day of work ahead of me as I head into a seven day work week.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 4 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
> 5 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
> 5 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
> 6 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
> 6 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
> 7 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
> 7 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
> 8 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
> 8 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
> 8 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
> 11 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
> 11 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
> 11 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
> 12 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
> 13 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
> 18 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
> 19 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
> 20 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
> 21 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
> 25 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
> 25 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
> 28 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't d
> dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you HAVEN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html
> 
> Keep on keeping on, scouters.
> 
> AND - pick up Jade Kerrion's brand new LAUNCH YOUR HOT & TRENDING KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN! It's definitely worth a read.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BGQJ4FK?tag=viglink20273-20
> 
> OR for the UK folks https://www.amazon.co.uk/Launch-Trending-Kindle-Scout-Campaign-ebook/dp/B07BGQJ4FK


THANK YOU STEVE for including me - you are great!!!! I really do appreciate it more than I can express.

Ryan


----------



## Kay7979

Puddleduck said:


> Also, isn't there a whole thread for asking for Kindle Scout nominations that this should be in instead of its own thread?


Yep. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,213112.25025.html


----------



## Evenstar

Sorry everyone, for the confusion with the poll. I was merging a KS thread into this one and didn't delete the poll first. It will be done shortly!

Evenstar, Moderator


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I think you may be giving KS too much credit and your book too little. I can't argue with your assessment of Different Lee's sales performance vs. your other books, but I watch other people launch rejected KS books, and their books don't get sticky like yours did. Your dragon-shifter plot was well received, you had an attractive cover, and you launched with promos scattered over your first thirty days during an era when authors were reporting good responses to promos. I think those factors had more to do with your success than KS visibility. If you had marketed that book without running it through KS first, you might still have beat all your previous records.
> 
> I launched my current KS reject at $0.99 and am following a similar strategy off throwing promos at it, but the best rank I've achieved so far is something in the 9K range, and I'm not picking up the number of sales and KU borrows I need to maintain a rank in the 5K-10K range. It's really tough to get sticky without having a large following. It's possible that if you duplicated your DL launch exactly with another KS book, you might not have the same results.
> 
> I'm not saying KS isn't good exposure. I definitely got a lot of KU activity and a few sales on my prior series during my campaign, and I'm sure it produced sales for the new book, although not an impressive amount when one considers the number of page views.


We'll never know for sure. I'd agree that "Different Lee" is a good book, but my others weren't that different in quality. On the other hand, it could be that there were other factors in play.

My second KS book, which I'd say is of equal quality, fell flat despite getting 2.5 times more page views and staying longer in Hot and Trending. I used the same promo strategy, and I never got above 19K, even though I got more sales from the Scout crowd than on my first attempt (DL,with fewer sales at the very beginning, had hit 9K going out of the gate.) The book's had hardly a sale since the promos stopped. This could mean DL was a fluke, it could mean conditions are very different in other respects--or it could mean releasing more than month after the campaign was a huge mistake that cost me critical momentum.

The last is my current theory, but we'll see. If the next time I have a first in series book to promote and it goes the way of the last one, I'll be forced to agree with you about KS. We'll see.


----------



## dbhfiction

I tried posting this before, but I don't think it worked--still getting familiar with the KBoards.

Thank you, Steve, for adding My Hungry Friend to the list! I've had a great time reading through this thread. It's been interesting, and I still have a long way to go to get caught up. Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences on here. 

The campaign has been fun so far, though it's still young. What was the last book selected, does anyone know? A friend of mine had a book chosen in December, if I remember right.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

dbhfiction said:


> I tried posting this before, but I don't think it worked--still getting familiar with the KBoards.
> 
> Thank you, Steve, for adding My Hungry Friend to the list! I've had a great time reading through this thread. It's been interesting, and I still have a long way to go to get caught up. Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences on here.
> 
> The campaign has been fun so far, though it's still young. What was the last book selected, does anyone know? A friend of mine had a book chosen in December, if I remember right.


Last Selected was : https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1YZTDS50IB85J (which I won)

on Feb 9th 2018

or go here : https://kindlescout.amazon.com/selected

I have won 5 this year so far. I like "Island on Fire" a lot.


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> We'll never know for sure. I'd agree that "Different Lee" is a good book, but my others weren't that different in quality. On the other hand, it could be that there were other factors in play.
> 
> My second KS book, which I'd say is of equal quality, fell flat despite getting 2.5 times more page views and staying longer in Hot and Trending. I used the same promo strategy, and I never got above 19K, even though I got more sales from the Scout crowd than on my first attempt (DL,with fewer sales at the very beginning, had hit 9K going out of the gate.) The book's had hardly a sale since the promos stopped. This could mean DL was a fluke, it could mean conditions are very different in other respects--or it could mean releasing more than month after the campaign was a huge mistake that cost me critical momentum.
> 
> The last is my current theory, but we'll see. If the next time I have a first in series book to promote and it goes the way of the last one, I'll be forced to agree with you about KS. We'll see.


With Beyond the Forest, I had to wait a month to launch, and I launched at $3.99 with reviews but no promos. This time, I emulated your DL strategy, launching immediately after the Not Selected email went out, pricing at $0.99, and running promos. Still can't duplicate your results!


----------



## Louise Cole

KP has picked up 8 books so far this year. None so about the past six weeks. But I don't think that in itself is particularly significant. What's significant is that the current management is (currently) taking a quarter of the books that Monique did. So the selection procedure has been refined and refocused.


----------



## dbhfiction

Louise Cole said:


> KP has picked up 8 books so far this year. None so about the past six weeks. But I don't think that in itself is particularly significant. What's significant is that the current management is (currently) taking a quarter of the books that Monique did. So the selection procedure has been refined and refocused.


That could be good news for the books that are chosen-less books selected could translate for more marketing resources available to help the books that do get in the program.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> We'll never know for sure. I'd agree that "Different Lee" is a good book, but my others weren't that different in quality. On the other hand, it could be that there were other factors in play.
> 
> My second KS book, which I'd say is of equal quality, fell flat despite getting 2.5 times more page views and staying longer in Hot and Trending. I used the same promo strategy, and I never got above 19K, even though I got more sales from the Scout crowd than on my first attempt (DL,with fewer sales at the very beginning, had hit 9K going out of the gate.) The book's had hardly a sale since the promos stopped. This could mean DL was a fluke, it could mean conditions are very different in other respects--or it could mean releasing more than month after the campaign was a huge mistake that cost me critical momentum.
> 
> The last is my current theory, but we'll see. If the next time I have a first in series book to promote and it goes the way of the last one, I'll be forced to agree with you about KS. We'll see.


I am beginning to harden my opinions on KS. Yes it is another attempt by amazon to grow their biz and lock folks into their universe. As Bill experienced, my first KS entree did well and continues to do well HOWEVER, i do not attribute it to participate in KS, though will give it credit for the heck of it! We all learn from the experience, so that is a huge plus.

As far as second try. A - different genre ( i went back to crime fiction) B - different price point. Went for 2.99 vs the .99 on 1st one

Unquestionably, and reinforced by KS editor's opinion who read BOTH books, the second one was better (no surprise it was my 7th book). So where did I go wrong? Genre? Pricing? Giving too much credit to KS?

KS seems to offer a possibility to avoid doing the dirty work of marketing, but as 'winners' have detailed, that also is not really true.

I also worry about the fatigue of asking my supporters and subscribers to keep nominating...

Anyway, my feeling can be boiled down to: if you are newer to this business, then go KS you will learn. If you have decent experience, avoid the circus.

My best to all and to those who have cared enough to share their advice and view points Dan


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think the extra exposure can't hurt.
> 
> Interestingly, your experience and mine have been quite similar. In both cases, our first KS book did well. Our second KS didn't, but in both cases we released right after Christmas, which I think had something to do with it. If I had had only the second experience, I'd be pretty sure KS exposure did little to nothing, but the success of the first book really isn't explicable in any other way.


Hi Bill,
I always appreciate your thoughtful perspective. I left a post that goes a bit more in depth about my position and reasoning. Thanks again Dan


----------



## Billingsgate

Louise Cole said:


> Had a free slot so I've nominated Once in an Olive Moon.


Many thanks for your nomination. On Holy Ground has been on my nomination list for a few days. Let's hope we both have something to celebrate soon!


----------



## mikkycee

Hello everyone, I just joined the group back after a short break. I need your help guys in nominating my book on KS. 
I hope it can also be added to the list of recent campaigns on this board. Thank you all. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S0E05W40074J


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
4 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
4 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
5 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
5 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
6 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
6 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
7 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
7 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
7 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
10 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
10 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
10 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
10 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
11 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
12 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
17 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
18 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
19 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
19 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
20 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
24 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
24 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
27 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Keep on scouting!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Louise Cole said:


> KP has picked up 8 books so far this year. None so about the past six weeks. But I don't think that in itself is particularly significant. What's significant is that the current management is (currently) taking a quarter of the books that Monique did. So the selection procedure has been refined and refocused.


Spring break ...


----------



## Decon

Dan Petrosini author said:


> I also worry about the fatigue of asking my supporters and subscribers to keep nominating...


It is a consideration for those with a catalogue, maybe not so much for new entrants.

You have a good point. There is always the danger that maybe not as much supporters and subscribers of an exiting catalogue will be turned off, but friends and family might come to the conclusion, along with yourself, that what you have on offer is not up to par and that really you are not the author you think you are. I know I pushed hard for nomination on facebook author and genre clubs, and when rejected, I had a tinge of embarrassment when I didn't get picked. That was especially true when I marketed to those same people via social media to buy the book at publication, knowing they'd recieved notice via e-mail that scout had rejected what was on offer.

There is that, but I also worry about the fatigue of potential nominators on the paid for nomination sites as a result of the huge drop off in acceptances by the new editorial team since Monique left.

I'm going to enter a 2nd submission to KS when complete, if for no other benefit than to increase my reader base. I won't be using paid sites or social media to push for nominations, but instead, I will leave it for scouters to to determine my number of nominations. At least that's the way I'm thinking while watching how Scout progresses. My current thinking is that I'd rather save my efforts and fees paid for asking for nominations toward my launch budget and pushing for sales when published.


----------



## J0dyJean

Hi there,
First time poster here! I had a book in KS a few months back and I didn’t find this board until I was in the waiting room. I wish I had found it sooner because this is such a great group and now I find myself continuing to lurk. Anyway, I do have a question. I finished my campaign with around 3K views and about a quarter of the time on the H&T and did not get any feedback, which was a bummer because it was the main reason I took the plunge. After my rejection, I took a bit of time to lick my wounds, made a few changes to the manuscrupt, and had my editor take another pass. Then I decided to wait for the 30 day period to end so I could get a few reviews and put the book on sale for .99. Today is the day I was planning to now hit the button to notify those who nominated me, but it’s gone. Is there a time limit? I went back to the email they sent and they don’t mention one. Ugh. I sent KS a message, but I’m doubtful I’ll get a reply. So I kinda blew it, I guess. No feedback and no list. Double Ugh.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

J0dyJean said:


> Hi there,
> First time poster here! I had a book in KS a few months back and I didn't find this board until I was in the waiting room. I wish I had found it sooner because this is such a great group and now I find myself continuing to lurk. Anyway, I do have a question. I finished my campaign with around 3K views and about a quarter of the time on the H&T and did not get any feedback, which was a bummer because it was the main reason I took the plunge. After my rejection, I took a bit of time to lick my wounds, made a few changes to the manuscrupt, and had my editor take another pass. Then I decided to wait for the 30 day period to end so I could get a few reviews and put the book on sale for .99. Today is the day I was planning to now hit the button to notify those who nominated me, but it's gone. Is there a time limit? I went back to the email they sent and they don't mention one. Ugh. I sent KS a message, but I'm doubtful I'll get a reply. So I kinda blew it, I guess. No feedback and no list. Double Ugh.


I believe in the past they've sent the notification out manually for people in this situation.


----------



## Kay7979

J0dyJean said:


> Hi there,
> First time poster here! I had a book in KS a few months back and I didn't find this board until I was in the waiting room. I wish I had found it sooner because this is such a great group and now I find myself continuing to lurk. Anyway, I do have a question. I finished my campaign with around 3K views and about a quarter of the time on the H&T and did not get any feedback, which was a bummer because it was the main reason I took the plunge. After my rejection, I took a bit of time to lick my wounds, made a few changes to the manuscrupt, and had my editor take another pass. Then I decided to wait for the 30 day period to end so I could get a few reviews and put the book on sale for .99. Today is the day I was planning to now hit the button to notify those who nominated me, but it's gone. Is there a time limit? I went back to the email they sent and they don't mention one. Ugh. I sent KS a message, but I'm doubtful I'll get a reply. So I kinda blew it, I guess. No feedback and no list. Double Ugh.


The button may have disappeared, but if you notified KS that the book is now available for sale, they'll follow through and take care of it.


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> KP has picked up 8 books so far this year. None so about the past six weeks. But I don't think that in itself is particularly significant. What's significant is that the current management is (currently) taking a quarter of the books that Monique did. So the selection procedure has been refined and refocused.


I got you nominated and the others ending soon.

It is definitely a lot stricter on selection than it used to be. But I wonder if that means increased success for those that do get lucky enough to get picked? I do remember seeing books here and there that don't even seem to make their advance worth in sales. Whereas maybe with stricter selection guidelines, those selected might get more attention, and thus translate to better results?

And as far as an individual chance of being selected. It's not all that worse. If they have 400 submissions in a month and only select 15, that's a 3% chance it will be any one book. If only 3 are selected, then it's a .7% chance. Still pretty low on both ends of the spectrum. I know the selection process is a bit more qualitative than that, but it's good to know that it's a long shot no matter how many they are or aren't selecting.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> With Beyond the Forest, I had to wait a month to launch, and I launched at $3.99 with reviews but no promos. This time, I emulated your DL strategy, launching immediately after the Not Selected email went out, pricing at $0.99, and running promos. Still can't duplicate your results!


Out of curiosity, are the results better this time than they were the first time?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> You have a good point. There is always the danger that maybe not as much supporters and subscribers of an exiting catalogue will be turned off, but friends and family might come to the conclusion, along with yourself, that what you have on offer is not up to par and that really you are not the author you think you are. I know I pushed hard for nomination on facebook author and genre clubs, and when rejected, I had a tinge of embarrassment when I didn't get picked. That was especially true when I marketed to those same people via social media to buy the book at publication, knowing they'd recieved notice via e-mail that scout had rejected what was on offer.


Since the beginning, people have expressed the fear that Scout rejection sends the message someone isn't that good as an author. It's certainly a possibility, but I've yet to run across a reader who actually thinks that. The fact that both of my Scout rejects have had better initial sales than any of my non-Scout books suggests that it doesn't have that much negative effect.

As far as wearing out the nominators is concerned, at the frequency most of us campaign, I wouldn't think there'd be a problem. Someone like Julianne, who did something like seven campaigns back to back, might have faced an issue like that, except that she wasn't really pushing hard for nominations from her established readers. Even if I wrote at max speed and submitted every single book to Scout, I'd be doing a campaign once every four or five months. That's hardly fatigue level.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> With Beyond the Forest, I had to wait a month to launch, and I launched at $3.99 with reviews but no promos. This time, I emulated your DL strategy, launching immediately after the Not Selected email went out, pricing at $0.99, and running promos. Still can't duplicate your results!


Also, out of curiosity, I know that a lot of add sites require at least a month or more advanced notice, in order to get an ad on a place like Book Barbarian in my first week of launch, I need to setup as a preorder to get the ASIN number, then set launch date for a couple days before the ad (so I can make sure I have time to put in the promo pricing, which of course is impossible to do right after a rejection from KS. So is it better to pay for a cluster of ads in the first week of release, or get KS momentum, and pay for adds three months down the line when KU promos reset?

Generally, I hesitate to pay for ads after three months on the market, since new books get so much more mileage out of them. But I never tried to release right after a rejection, but I don't see a way to get ads in if I do that. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dan Petrosini author

Bill Hiatt said:


> Since the beginning, people have expressed the fear that Scout rejection sends the message someone isn't that good as an author. It's certainly a possibility, but I've yet to run across a reader who actually thinks that. The fact that both of my Scout rejects have had better initial sales than any of my non-Scout books suggests that it doesn't have that much negative effect.
> 
> As far as wearing out the nominators is concerned, at the frequency most of us campaign, I wouldn't think there'd be a problem. Someone like Julianne, who did something like seven campaigns back to back, might have faced an issue like that, except that she wasn't really pushing hard for nominations from her established readers. Even if I wrote at max speed and submitted every single book to Scout, I'd be doing a campaign once every four or five months. That's hardly fatigue level.


I tend to believe entering and not winning transmits a negative message to readers/nominators. Most have no clue as to how difficult it is to get a publisher. The only thing to combat that would be to give a free book to everyone who nominated it, Good Luck to All, Dan


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> Out of curiosity, are the results better this time than they were the first time?


Yes, but that's a qualified yes. Launching at $0.99 and using promos generates more sales than launching at $3.99. But unless you get sticky and/or start getting a lot of KENP you wouldn't have otherwise, what good are the sales? You make more money selling a handful of books at full price than selling a bunch of books for $.35 royalty and spending ad money to do it.


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> Also, out of curiosity, I know that a lot of add sites require at least a month or more advanced notice, in order to get an ad on a place like Book Barbarian in my first week of launch, I need to setup as a preorder to get the ASIN number, then set launch date for a couple days before the ad (so I can make sure I have time to put in the promo pricing, which of course is impossible to do right after a rejection from KS. So is it better to pay for a cluster of ads in the first week of release, or get KS momentum, and pay for adds three months down the line when KU promos reset?
> 
> Generally, I hesitate to pay for ads after three months on the market, since new books get so much more mileage out of them. But I never tried to release right after a rejection, but I don't see a way to get ads in if I do that. Any thoughts?


You're not going to get the promo sites that have a long lead time, like Book Barbarian or a few others, but there are some you can book on three days notice, and many that can be booked a couple weeks out. Previously, what I've done is launch at full price, then after 30 to 45 days run a Kindle Countdown Deal. You don't have to wait for the next 90-day period. The KCD rule is that the book can't be discounted 30 days before the KCD or 14 days afterward. Using that approach, you have plenty of time to gather some reviews and book some of the "better" promo sites like ENT, Robin Reads, etc.

I suppose it's possible to get sticky by running promos after the infamous 30-day cliff. It hasn't worked for me, but it might for others. The lowest sales rank I got with Beyond the Forest was a little under 2500. Unfortunately, when promos end, sales ranks begin to sink. I typically get a tail from promos--more KENP and more sales for a month or two, but then I'm back to doing more promos. I have never managed to get any of my books sticky, so I decided to capitalize on Wards and Wonders KS campaign and launch at $0.99, hoping it would make a difference. My rank is bouncing around daily, governed entirely by the promos I'm running. The added visibility is not getting me a bunch of organic sales, nor am I picking up a lot of KENP, which surprises me. Usually, four or five days after I start a promo, I see a big increase in KENP. I've had a few good days lately, but no where near the spikes I'm used to. Bah. This is a tough business.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Kay7979 said:


> You're not going to get the promo sites that have a long lead time, like Book Barbarian or a few others, but there are some you can book on three days notice, and many that can be booked a couple weeks out. Previously, what I've done is launch at full price, then after 30 to 45 days run a Kindle Countdown Deal. You don't have to wait for the next 90-day period. The KCD rule is that the book can't be discounted 30 days before the KCD or 14 days afterward. Using that approach, you have plenty of time to gather some reviews and book some of the "better" promo sites like ENT, Robin Reads, etc.
> 
> I suppose it's possible to get sticky by running promos after the infamous 30-day cliff. It hasn't worked for me, but it might for others. The lowest sales rank I got with Beyond the Forest was a little under 2500. Unfortunately, when promos end, sales ranks begin to sink. I typically get a tail from promos--more KENP and more sales for a month or two, but then I'm back to doing more promos. I have never managed to get any of my books sticky, so I decided to capitalize on Wards and Wonders KS campaign and launch at $0.99, hoping it would make a difference. My rank is bouncing around daily, governed entirely by the promos I'm running. The added visibility is not getting me a bunch of organic sales, nor am I picking up a lot of KENP, which surprises me. Usually, four or five days after I start a promo, I see a big increase in KENP. I've had a few good days lately, but no where near the spikes I'm used to. Bah. This is a tough business.


Interestiing. Thanks Kay for the honesty.

My last effort will be permafree just to see if it gets picked up. From what I see you can't promo one work well. I really have only one work and one in the wings. AMS is hitting zero. So why finish the second work if you can't give the first one away (have not tried yet - one month for Select to expire. )

If permafree get no reads, I drop this hobby and find another. Anyway it is/was (whichever) fun to try.

But from your note and what I see from others at KB, it seems books are saturating to the point that there are so many books - no one can get any traction much less something that sticks. Do a promo - and it dies quicker. Or promo is not near as effective as it used to be.

I think soon a lot of people will see a lot less impressive results trying to promote their books.

I don't need to be KU. I can pick tons of books for free. Occasionally you find something pretty good. So it is cheap, easy, and some fun being just a reader.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> You're not going to get the promo sites that have a long lead time, like Book Barbarian or a few others, but there are some you can book on three days notice, and many that can be booked a couple weeks out. Previously, what I've done is launch at full price, then after 30 to 45 days run a Kindle Countdown Deal. You don't have to wait for the next 90-day period. The KCD rule is that the book can't be discounted 30 days before the KCD or 14 days afterward. Using that approach, you have plenty of time to gather some reviews and book some of the "better" promo sites like ENT, Robin Reads, etc.
> 
> I suppose it's possible to get sticky by running promos after the infamous 30-day cliff. It hasn't worked for me, but it might for others. The lowest sales rank I got with Beyond the Forest was a little under 2500. Unfortunately, when promos end, sales ranks begin to sink. I typically get a tail from promos--more KENP and more sales for a month or two, but then I'm back to doing more promos. I have never managed to get any of my books sticky, so I decided to capitalize on Wards and Wonders KS campaign and launch at $0.99, hoping it would make a difference. My rank is bouncing around daily, governed entirely by the promos I'm running. The added visibility is not getting me a bunch of organic sales, nor am I picking up a lot of KENP, which surprises me. Usually, four or five days after I start a promo, I see a big increase in KENP. I've had a few good days lately, but no where near the spikes I'm used to. Bah. This is a tough business.


My last release was similar in that the promos didn't generate much KENP. It often takes the KU readers a couple of weeks to find a new book, but this last time, they never found it--literally. I think I've gotten 53 KENP since release. Odd...


----------



## TascheLaine

Dan Petrosini author said:


> I tend to believe entering and not winning transmits a negative message to readers/nominators. Most have no clue as to how difficult it is to get a publisher. The only thing to combat that would be to give a free book to everyone who nominated it, Good Luck to All, Dan


That's my fear too. Which is why I'm leaving my friends and family alone for the moment. My own dad asked why my book wasn't good enough for kp. How do you answer that?

So . . . I know this isn't the forum for this, but you guys are so great I'm putting it out there anyway. I have a new author page on FB and I keep getting ridiculous SPAM notifications from FB to boost my page and that I don't have enough 'likes.' A friend said that once she got to 100 likes, FB left her alone. I'm at 96 right now. I only need FOUR more. So, are 4 of you willing to 'like' my author page so FB will leave me alone? Pretty please? Oh, and I'll like yours too if you want!  Here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/TascheLaine/

Thank you!
~Tasche


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> My last release was similar in that the promos didn't generate much KENP. It often takes the KU readers a couple of weeks to find a new book, but this last time, they never found it--literally. I think I've gotten 53 KENP since release. Odd...


Wow. That IS odd. Now you're scaring me!!! When I launched Runes and Relics, I did a three-week preorder and started an AMS ad. I got decent KENP right after launch. It seems every book launch is different. The landscape is constantly changing. It's a good thing I'm not in this business for the money, LOL. I have a feeling I could make a lot of money writing books similar to popular series, but I have no interest in rehashing what seems like tired tropes.


----------



## Kay7979

TascheLaine said:


> That's my fear too. Which is why I'm leaving my friends and family alone for the moment. My own dad asked why my book wasn't good enough for kp. How do you answer that?
> 
> So . . . I know this isn't the forum for this, but you guys are so great I'm putting it out there anyway. I have a new author page on FB and I keep getting ridiculous SPAM notifications from FB to boost my page and that I don't have enough 'likes.' A friend said that once she got to 100 likes, FB left her alone. I'm at 96 right now. I only need FOUR more. So, are 4 of you willing to 'like' my author page so FB will leave me alone? Pretty please? Oh, and I'll like yours too if you want!  Here's the link:
> https://www.facebook.com/TascheLaine/
> 
> Thank you!
> ~Tasche


I Liked your page, but you may still keep getting messages. Just ignore them. I remember when I was at about 350 likes I got a message saying, "You're almost at 500 Likes, promote your page." LOL


----------



## TascheLaine

Kay7979 said:


> I Liked your page, but you may still keep getting messages. Just ignore them. I remember when I was at about 350 likes I got a message saying, "You're almost at 500 Likes, promote your page." LOL


Ugh. Good to know. Thank you Kay! It is kind of funny though... Facebook tells us not to SPAM, and then they SPAM us! Whatever. LOL


----------



## SueSeabury

TascheLaine said:


> I only need FOUR more.


Liked, but don't hold your breath that they'll leave you alone.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

TascheLaine said:
 

> That's my fear too. Which is why I'm leaving my friends and family alone for the moment. My own dad asked why my book wasn't good enough for kp. How do you answer that?
> 
> So . . . I know this isn't the forum for this, but you guys are so great I'm putting it out there anyway. I have a new author page on FB and I keep getting ridiculous SPAM notifications from FB to boost my page and that I don't have enough 'likes.' A friend said that once she got to 100 likes, FB left her alone. I'm at 96 right now. I only need FOUR more. So, are 4 of you willing to 'like' my author page so FB will leave me alone? Pretty please? Oh, and I'll like yours too if you want!  Here's the link:
> https://www.facebook.com/TascheLaine/
> 
> Thank you!
> ~Tasche


Done.


----------



## TascheLaine

SueSeabury said:


> Liked, but don't hold your breath that they'll leave you alone.


Thank you! I reached 100.  And thanks for the warning. Haha. Good ol' Facebook


----------



## TascheLaine

ronesa_aveela said:


> Done.


Thank you! I reached my goal!


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> You're not going to get the promo sites that have a long lead time, like Book Barbarian or a few others, but there are some you can book on three days notice, and many that can be booked a couple weeks out. Previously, what I've done is launch at full price, then after 30 to 45 days run a Kindle Countdown Deal. You don't have to wait for the next 90-day period. The KCD rule is that the book can't be discounted 30 days before the KCD or 14 days afterward. Using that approach, you have plenty of time to gather some reviews and book some of the "better" promo sites like ENT, Robin Reads, etc.
> 
> I suppose it's possible to get sticky by running promos after the infamous 30-day cliff. It hasn't worked for me, but it might for others. The lowest sales rank I got with Beyond the Forest was a little under 2500. Unfortunately, when promos end, sales ranks begin to sink. I typically get a tail from promos--more KENP and more sales for a month or two, but then I'm back to doing more promos. I have never managed to get any of my books sticky, so I decided to capitalize on Wards and Wonders KS campaign and launch at $0.99, hoping it would make a difference. My rank is bouncing around daily, governed entirely by the promos I'm running. The added visibility is not getting me a bunch of organic sales, nor am I picking up a lot of KENP, which surprises me. Usually, four or five days after I start a promo, I see a big increase in KENP. I've had a few good days lately, but no where near the spikes I'm used to. Bah. This is a tough business.


Yeah for Time Burrito, I packed a free promo in KU and broke Amazon top 100 overall during the free promo, KU and sales spiked but fell 30 days and then fell hard 60 days, however overall was a net gain from ad cost. That was about 30 days from KS rejection. So it seems to me that after KS, the better route is doing a pre-order to book that ad space, and rely on the ads over the KS hype.


----------



## Cecelia

_Mystic Evermore_ wasn't selected  , but that is not why I am posting. Once again I notice a whole bunch of titles ending together - and all *two days* to go, which as they also have* last day* is really three days.

I don't think it's fair some books encounter big batches, while others have significantly less competition, at least for nominations & page views.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. I've got a half-shift at work and then I took some time off in the afternoon to get to an appointment.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
3 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
3 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
4 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
4 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
5 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
5 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
6 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
6 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
6 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
9 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
9 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
9 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
9 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
10 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
11 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
16 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
17 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
18 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
18 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
19 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
19 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
23 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
23 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
26 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AnneC

Hi Steve
Can you add my book, The Loner's Heart to the Kindle Scout list? Here is the link:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3TVDFIA3O37RX


----------



## Kay7979

Cecelia said:


> _Mystic Evermore_ wasn't selected  , but that is not why I am posting. Once again I notice a whole bunch of titles ending together - and all *two days* to go, which as they also have* last day* is really three days.
> 
> I don't think it's fair some books encounter big batches, while others have significantly less competition, at least for nominations & page views.


The staff doesn't work on weekends, so if you submit a campaign from Friday night through Sunday night, you're likely to get an email okaying your campaign on Monday. Since they always allow a couple days before your campaign starts, that means all the campaigns okayed on Monday start on Wednesday. If you don't want to be part of the Wednesday pile-up, submit midweek. On the bright side, those who start on Wednesday approach the end of their campaigns with NO campaigns ending for a couple days, so they're likely to get more nominations five days out instead of the last three days. In any case, nominations are only one factor in selection so it's best not to worry about it.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Tuesday. I've got a half-shift at work and then I took some time off in the afternoon to get to an appointment.


Scanning through the posts...

half-shift

I read without the (crucial) f. Hmmm... next glance falls on

appointment

Conclusion: Good thing Steve's getting a doctor's appointment for that half you-know-what.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Nominated: 

Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jada Ryker said:


> Scanning through the posts...
> 
> half-shift
> 
> I read without the (crucial) f. Hmmm... next glance falls on
> 
> appointment
> 
> Conclusion: Good thing Steve's getting a doctor's appointment for that half you-know-what.


Man, I just HATE when that happens...


----------



## richard4507

RuthNestvold said:


> Nominated:
> 
> Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
> On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
> Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
> 
> Good luck, everyone!


Ruth - thanks for nominating TUNING IN!

just two days left - I'm on pins and needles - really appreciate everyone's support on here 

(and, two slots opened for me so I nominated Once in an Olive Moon and On Holy Ground)


----------



## TascheLaine

richard4507 said:


> Ruth - thanks for nominating TUNING IN!
> 
> just two days left - I'm on pins and needles - really appreciate everyone's support on here
> 
> (and, two slots opened for me so I nominated Once in an Olive Moon and On Holy Ground)


Hey everyone, I've been staying active with the nominations. It's been fun to support fellow writers when I can be on the sidelines and not so invested! I keep my slots full, just don't announce it every time. But I have to say, I WANT TO READ TUNING IN! If you haven't yet, do yourself a favor and check this out! Good luck Richard! They have to publish _something_ eventually or scouts will stop participating--it might as well be yours! (and should be) 

~Tasche


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Nominated :

Tuning In
Blisthecraft
Shadow Born

2 days out for now. That's all there is. "Tuning In" looks real interesting I hope this is the winner.


----------



## Decon

Not sure why they are shy of accepting more KS books, so I looked at how the new editorial team where performing. These are the ranks of the books picked by the new editorial team since August 2017. These don't include the recent ones that are on advance order or not yet available (4 in total).

It's hard to say how they are doing in relation to earning out the advance royalty without knowing the numbers involved to attain and maintain those ranks against the retail price. I can only go by my own August 2017 reject which currently averages around 48/55,000 rank with 48 sales this month so far at $2 royalty + borrows.

Obviously the ranks fluctuate.

15,225
10,411
11,161
3,217 $3.99 Romance
No rank
19,461
3,696 $2.99 romance/sport /military
Pre December-----------------------------------
24,777 
51,984
116,560
17,123
15,645
44,889
115,324
39,034
489,894
69,751

Still as clear as mud as to why the slowdown in acceptances. Any ideas from those sort of ranks? Do you think it because they are not making a quick enough return on the advance with these ranks? For the 17 books listed, they will have paid out $25,000.


----------



## Billingsgate

Thanks to those nominating my book ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON in its final run. And to those posting here to declare their nominations for books not on Steve's daily list, I'm not sure why you'd want to tell the rest of us. Seriously, it's a bit of an insult. May I implore you to switch your nominations to books by those of us contributing to this forum? I've been nominating outside my genre, to help my fellows here.

I'll have some interesting statistics to contribute when it's over. A few days into my campaign I decided to not spend another penny on promoting my book, but only my own time and effort. I really wanted to see what my own efforts would bring (plus another person's mailing list, which I'll explain in my report in a couple days). My overall numbers have been a wild roller coaster ride, and I've been on H&T probably 65% of the time, but the averages are not in the same lofty range as others who've posted here.

Fingers crossed as the finish line approaches, but I'm being realistic. I am considering whether self-publishing will be worth it.


----------



## armstrong2700

Billingsgate said:


> Thanks to those nominating my book ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON in its final run. And to those posting here to declare their nominations for books not on Steve's daily list, I'm not sure why you'd want to tell the rest of us. Seriously, it's a bit of an insult. May I implore you to switch your nominations to books by those of us contributing to this forum? I've been nominating outside my genre, to help my fellows here.
> 
> I'll have some interesting statistics to contribute when it's over. A few days into my campaign I decided to not spend another penny on promoting my book, but only my own time and effort. I really wanted to see what my own efforts would bring (plus another person's mailing list, which I'll explain in my report in a couple days). My overall numbers have been a wild roller coaster ride, and I've been on H&T probably 65% of the time, but the averages are not in the same lofty range as others who've posted here.
> 
> Thanks Steve. Well said! Good Luck, I have you nominated and am pulling for you.
> 
> Ryan
> Fingers crossed as the finish line approaches, but I'm being realistic. I am considering whether self-publishing will be worth it.


----------



## Billingsgate

Max 007 said:


> Nominated :
> 
> Tuning In
> Blisthecraft
> Shadow Born
> 
> 2 days out for now. That's all there is. "Tuning In" looks real interesting I hope this is the winner.


Would you consider switching your bottom two nominations to those of us on the daily list, in need of nominations? I'm talking about ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON and ON HOLY GROUND?

Not to get personal, but it's a bit of a slap in the face to those of us contributing to this forum and supporting to one another, to be publicly told that our titles are being passed over.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Billingsgate said:


> Would you consider switching your bottom two nominations to those of us on the daily list, in need of nominations? I'm talking about ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON and ON HOLY GROUND?
> 
> Not to get personal, but it's a bit of a slap in the face to those of us contributing to this forum and supporting to one another, to be publicly told that our titles are being passed over.


  Yes, when they roll into last day to go. Ranking (which is of interest to me - (Amazon may make that more important somehow, which is yet to be seen, not that anyone gets anything), - is super tight in the 90s. I want to land in the 80s. Some guys around me just won't give up easily, and we tend to pick the same books (interesting) when there are several to chose from. Have to keep accumulating points.

Steve's list does reflect the interested authors here and he does give the days to go. So I will post nominations accordingly going forward. 

It is not a slap against anyone. Just points I get on the most interesting to me that is the closest to rolling off - that gains me points.

Key here is "most interesting". I can easily catch the two you mention in a day. I have enough TBR from KS to last half a year if I read them all (which I won't) back to back. But they are not all in the genres or styles I like - they are just what I thought were the best.

Plus it seems I out perform picks on the guys I am seeing in my group. I think everyone who is an active Scout will suffer in that data point going forward likely. Maybe KP picks up the pace. But KP may be suffering the same paradigm most authors here are seeing - lack of traction and nothing sticks well or at all. So maybe KP is trying to think this through.

It should not stop us from being a Scout and writing what we like.


----------



## Kay7979

Folks need to keep in mind that the editors select books based on a host of factors, and a few extra nominations from people on this thread will not get your book selected. Please don’t stress. This thread is primarily for information and comraderie during a Scout campaign, and the few extra nominations are a fringe benefit.


----------



## Billingsgate

Kay7979 said:


> Folks need to keep in mind that the editors select books based on a host of factors, and a few extra nominations from people on this thread will not get your book selected. Please don't stress. This thread is primarily for information and comraderie during a Scout campaign, and the few extra nominations are a fringe benefit.


Very much understood. I wouldn't say I'm stressed about anything. But as I'll reveal in my statistics after my campaign ends, I've found my page views cruising the borderline of what is "Hot & Trending". From my own rough calculations based on my book's performance (yours may differ), daily totals of 75 page views or more correspond with being on H&T for most or all of the day, while lower daily total page views correspond with zero or very low H&T. That's an average of 3 page views per hour throughout the day. _Yes yes yes, I know I know,_ some hours are higher traffic than others. And yes, of course I know that other unknown factors determine H&T placement. BUT it's clear to me that "a few extra nominations" can make all the difference in putting a book over the top at any given time. And when page views are running 66% KS/ 34% external like mine, those one or two extra nominations which put me in H&T will help me get more organic nominations from KS.

So...I'm not stressed. But since the only control we have in the midst of a campaign is to play the game of getting as many nominations as possible, yes I absolutely am interested in those one or two extra nominations. Whether or not it ends up influencing the editors is anyone's guess. But at least I might as well try.

Rant over.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. I woke up this morning with no internet. The server was down for maintenance. I'm sure I had received notice and just forgot about it - but I was a little freaked out for a moment or two.

My appointment yesterday turned out to be nothing at all. They doused me with eye drops and poked and prodded my pupils and decided that I probably wasn't going blind, I just had a really mean Eastwood squint, was all.

Either that, or my eyes had lost their internet connection.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
2 days left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
2 days left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
3 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
3 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
4 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
4 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
5 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
5 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
5 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
8 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
8 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
8 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
8 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
9 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
10 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
15 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
16 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
17 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
17 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
18 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
18 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
22 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
22 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
25 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Decon said:


> Not sure why they are shy of accepting more KS books, so I looked at how the new editorial team where performing. These are the ranks of the books picked by the new editorial team since August 2017. These don't include the recent ones that are on advance order or not yet available (4 in total).
> 
> It's hard to say how they are doing in relation to earning out the advance royalty without knowing the numbers involved to attain and maintain those ranks against the retail price. I can only go by my own August 2017 reject which currently averages around 48/55,000 rank with 48 sales this month so far at $2 royalty + borrows.
> 
> Obviously the ranks fluctuate.
> 
> 15,225
> 10,411
> 11,161
> 3,217 $3.99 Romance
> No rank
> 19,461
> 3,696 $2.99 romance/sport /military
> Pre December-----------------------------------
> 24,777
> 51,984
> 116,560
> 17,123
> 15,645
> 44,889
> 115,324
> 39,034
> 489,894
> 69,751
> 
> Still as clear as mud as to why the slowdown in acceptances. Any ideas from those sort of ranks? Do you think it because they are not making a quick enough return on the advance with these ranks? For the 17 books listed, they will have paid out $25,000.


That's really interesting, Decon. It seems to me that the new staff are trying to put their own stamp on Kindle Scout/Press, and do things differently from the original team. I wish we had equivalent stats from before August - I'd love to know how their efforts compare in terms of sales and income.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Not sure why they are shy of accepting more KS books, so I looked at how the new editorial team where performing. These are the ranks of the books picked by the new editorial team since August 2017. These don't include the recent ones that are on advance order or not yet available (4 in total).
> 
> It's hard to say how they are doing in relation to earning out the advance royalty without knowing the numbers involved to attain and maintain those ranks against the retail price. I can only go by my own August 2017 reject which currently averages around 48/55,000 rank with 48 sales this month so far at $2 royalty + borrows.
> 
> Obviously the ranks fluctuate.
> 
> 15,225
> 10,411
> 11,161
> 3,217 $3.99 Romance
> No rank
> 19,461
> 3,696 $2.99 romance/sport /military
> Pre December-----------------------------------
> 24,777
> 51,984
> 116,560
> 17,123
> 15,645
> 44,889
> 115,324
> 39,034
> 489,894
> 69,751
> 
> Still as clear as mud as to why the slowdown in acceptances. Any ideas from those sort of ranks? Do you think it because they are not making a quick enough return on the advance with these ranks? For the 17 books listed, they will have paid out $25,000.


I'm guessing the editors have rough guidelines in terms of how KP needs to perform financially. A lot of people not earning out quickly might be one reason for the slowdown in acceptances, but, as you say, it's hard to know what rankings mean in terms of income, particularly because rankings are influenced by borrows, but a borrow by itself doesn't generate royalties.

It's also important to keep in mind that the ranking at any one moment is just a snapshot. It doesn't take long for a book to drop if sales aren't constant. Conversely, I've had books in the cellar (below 1 million in rank), climb 900,000 ranks or more on just one sale. The book at 489,894 now could have been ranking much better in earlier months.

Of course, no publisher is transparent about how it picks books. Because of the KS process, KP is actually a little more transparent--but not much.

It's too bad that KP doesn't get to participate in some of the programs for other imprints, like Kindle First Reads. It sounds as if the new team isn't promoting as much in general, which is unfortunate. But other publishers are like that, too. Plants need water to grow, but the ones that get watered the most are the ones already growing like crazy.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm guessing the editors have rough guidelines in terms of how KP needs to perform financially. A lot of people not earning out quickly might be one reason for the slowdown in acceptances, but, as you say, it's hard to know what rankings mean in terms of income, particularly because rankings are influenced by borrows, but a borrow by itself doesn't generate royalties.
> 
> It's also important to keep in mind that the ranking at any one moment is just a snapshot. It doesn't take long for a book to drop if sales aren't constant. Conversely, I've had books in the cellar (below 1 million in rank), climb 900,000 ranks or more on just one sale. The book at 489,894 now could have been ranking much better in earlier months.
> 
> Of course, no publisher is transparent about how it picks books. Because of the KS process, KP is actually a little more transparent--but not much.
> 
> It's too bad that KP doesn't get to participate in some of the programs for other imprints, like Kindle First Reads. It sounds as if the new team isn't promoting as much in general, which is unfortunate. But other publishers are like that, too. Plants need water to grow, but the ones that get watered the most are the ones already growing like crazy.


Yup, a few sales a month can bump your rank a lot. I've had a couple buys and it shoots up (but you are really still pretty low) and the tail is pretty long to fall back down.

What I am seeing is reviews count for a lot. Plus your AMS campaign bid being high and with good reviews, you will be picked up. I have no reviews, so I suspect I get passed over 100x more than not. The book is new, and I can't get any traction. Reviews I think is driving that.

The trick is - You can spend $300 on a $400 return and net $100 a month. That translates into a few sales a day depending on the price point. Simple ROI math - so spend $3000 a month on ads and get $4000 return.

But I think you would run up against a period where you are just blowing money and no return or operate at a loss. And that is the fear.

I am more one to risk $30 a month and hope to get $40 and net $10,  If I lose $30 or so and get buys and it be a lose - not so much pain involved. Beer money, actually if I make profit  plus it is your encouragement to write more. But I can't even do that.

I am getting over my sulking period and will start writing again.  why, oh why ...


----------



## amiblackwelder

Yes, another reaction from KS, but that is ok since I was picked up by a small press publisher. I'd going to throw my net this year to small presses. 

Angry robot
Diversion books
Creativia

Any others out there you guys like?


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Lexi Revellian said:


> That's really interesting, Decon. It seems to me that the new staff are trying to put their own stamp on Kindle Scout/Press, and do things differently from the original team. I wish we had equivalent stats from before August - I'd love to know how their efforts compare in terms of sales and income.


Decon did well enough. We can assume a little. Seems they have a couple of laggards. They all do pay back slowly it seems. No one book knocks it out of the ball park. I hope KP does well ... otherwise KS will disappear.

But too, for Kindle to be made more viable, Amazon almost has to have something like KP. KS is just a simple LI system of new work. Sans a forum, KS is easy upkeep. Lots of stats for the authors, and a tiny bit for Scouts. So this continues, even at a slower pace, ROI thing for Amazon.

Now if KS would just take novellas at 18k words ... I could play too


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

I wonder ... has anyone submitted a short work to KS?  I think I saw one. I know I have seen an anthology of short works, Lexi was in it and Lincoln. 

Would KS put up a fuss if a novella showed up?

It could get views and some feedback and not selected as it was too short kind of thing. Still it would help a launch. 

Or would it get rejected at submission ... anyone try this?

I wonder ...


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Max 007 said:


> I wonder ... has anyone submitted a short work to KS? I think I saw one. I know I have seen an anthology of short works, Lexi was in it and Lincoln.
> 
> Would KS put up a fuss if a novella showed up?
> 
> It could get views and some feedback and not selected as it was too short kind of thing. Still it would help a launch.
> 
> Or would it get rejected at submission ... anyone try this?
> 
> I wonder ...


The KP authors anthology was private enterprise by Lincoln. Submissions to Kindle Scout have to be over 50,000 words, so anything shorter would not be accepted for a campaign.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Hello! I'm a new author and poster, but I'm also a long time lurker. This thread has given me a ton of valuable information about the KS program. I plan on submitting my own novel in a month or less. 

Anyway, I've nominated the following:
Life My Eyes
Privilege
Once in an Olive Moon

Good luck to all!

~Anya


----------



## AaronFrale

Billingsgate said:


> And to those posting here to declare their nominations for books not on Steve's daily list, I'm not sure why you'd want to tell the rest of us. Seriously, it's a bit of an insult.


For what it's worth, I nominate everyone on Steve's list, but do sometimes throw a person not on list if it sounds like a book I'd want to read. I've stopped announcing my nominations and most of the veterans don't either. Generally speaking, if you are on Steve's list it is unspoken that you will nominate, and the others will nominate for you. There is no need to announce, but I understand the impulse, you want to show your support.

Also, H&T is a lot harder to these days. I used to H&T for about 1/3 of the campaign with no investment. Seems like one has to invest these days to H&T and that's not worth it to me.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm guessing the editors have rough guidelines in terms of how KP needs to perform financially. A lot of people not earning out quickly might be one reason for the slowdown in acceptances, but, as you say, it's hard to know what rankings mean in terms of income, particularly because rankings are influenced by borrows, but a borrow by itself doesn't generate royalties.


There's also promos. They might run a promo on book or send a message via the app, include in an email blast, etc. That can spike a sales rank but the book can fall just as quickly. They can be 75 on Amazon overall one day, and rank 6,000 the next. And maybe that spike might be all they need to make that book a "financial success" for whatever guidelines they have.

I think the better way to track the success of their picks is reviews. I know reviews don't always equal sales as an author could have 500 dedicated arc reviewers just dying to review their work and still sell zero. But overall, if a book seems always be getting reviews every couple days, then it's most likely doing all right in sales.


----------



## Cecelia

Max 007 said:


> I wonder ... has anyone submitted a short work to KS? I think I saw one. I know I have seen an anthology of short works, Lexi was in it and Lincoln.
> 
> Would KS put up a fuss if a novella showed up?
> 
> It could get views and some feedback and not selected as it was too short kind of thing. Still it would help a launch.
> 
> Or would it get rejected at submission ... anyone try this?
> 
> I wonder ...


50,000 words is only a novella. Before KS 100,000 words was the author's goal. I know where they are coming from - an ebook is best read quickly.

My recent submission: _Mystic Evermore_ had three sections - two were large short stories set in the same town, consecutive to each other. And one was a bonus - designed to fill out the 50,000 words.

I have two more in the same universe/town they add to 60,000 between them and connect well. Since starting the campaign I have written one more. This was deliberate. I now have a fantasy universe set up that I can add to at will.

They didn't take it - well bad luck - I can now publish it independently. I was testing their length preference to see if the fact my manuscripts are usually 80,000-120,000 words was their problem.


----------



## Decon

Cecelia said:


> 50,000 words is only a novella. Before KS 100,000 words was the author's goal. I know where they are coming from - an ebook is best read quickly.
> 
> My recent submission: _Mystic Evermore_ had three sections - two were large short stories set in the same town, consecutive to each other. And one was a bonus - designed to fill out the 50,000 words.
> 
> I have two more in the same universe/town they add to 60,000 between them and connect well. Since starting the campaign I have written one more. This was deliberate. I now have a fantasy universe set up that I can add to at will.
> 
> They didn't take it - well bad luck - I can now publish it independently. I was testing their length preference to see if the fact my manuscripts are usually 80,000-120,000 words was their problem.


They go by genre norms and price accordingly, depending on length, with a min of 50,000 as the cut off as really that is novella length.

Regardless of them publishing as an eBook, the norm for thrillers is around 80/95,000. Any less, and readers would likely complain. Genre readers get a good idea of story lengths in the the time taken to read them and have no concept of word count.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Thursday. I won't be working at the office today. I've got a full day of Writers In The School, teaching my storytelling workshop at an elementary school. It's fun but REALLY tiring work.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Tuning In: A Novel by Richard Roberts
1 day left  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
1 day left  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
2 days left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
2 days left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
3 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
3 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
4 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
4 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
4 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
7 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
7 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
7 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
7 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
8 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
9 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
14 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
15 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
16 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
16 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
17 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
17 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
21 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
21 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
24 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

I actually generally see a novella being considered as an upper limit of 40k. After that it's a novel. (I believe this comes from the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America and their award categories.) Which definitely makes 50k a novel. 

Having said that, I always aim for quite a bit longer than that for my novels. I think expectations vary a lot depending on genre, though. And also author and series expectations, etc. 50k would be considered very short by many readers in many genres, even if it's 'officially' a novel.


----------



## Jada Ryker

A note for those not selected:

I've read a ton of KP selected books and non-selected books. You know what? I've read selected ones that I thought were terrible, while I've read non-selected books that I thought were wonderful. I believe it comes down to what KP thinks they can sell. What I think is garbage is sometimes a bestseller.

No need to check my reviews to see the books I don't like. I don't post bad reviews. I've gotten flak from other reviewers because it's not "true to the craft" or some such. I should give them a one-star review for _their_ opinion


----------



## AaronFrale

MelanieCellier said:


> I actually generally see a novella being considered as an upper limit of 40k. After that it's a novel. (I believe this comes from the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America and their award categories.) Which definitely makes 50k a novel.


I almost always end up at 50k. In fact, a draft I have in the editing stages is literally 50k. I had to add a little in the final rewrite knowing I'd like to do KS (which is rare for me, because I end up cutting a good chunk of my first draft down to 50k preferring crisp stores).

I've never gotten a bad review for a being on the shorter end of a novel, but I have left people wanting more (which is intentional, my goal in the end is to have the reader come back).

When it comes to KS, I don't think word count matters much to them (other than meeting submission criteria. When you look at page count (a rough approximation of word count I know), they seem to have a wide variety of books with different page counts.


----------



## AaronFrale

Jada Ryker said:


> I've read a ton of KP selected books and non-selected books. You know what? I've read selected ones that I thought were terrible, while I've read non-selected books that I thought were wonderful.


Yep, I've read plenty of selected books that weren't so good and plenty that I really liked. But I think you are right. It's more about what they think what will sell.

And I really don't like leaving reviews on books as a writer. To me it's like being in an office and saying, "Hey everyone, let's write stuff down about our colleagues." It's just awkward and uncomfortable even if I have nice things to say. I try to avoid reviewing when all possible.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Yep, I've read plenty of selected books that weren't so good and plenty that I really liked. But I think you are right. It's more about what they think what will sell.
> 
> And I really don't like leaving reviews on books as a writer. To me it's like being in an office and saying, "Hey everyone, let's write stuff down about our colleagues." It's just awkward and uncomfortable even if I have nice things to say. I try to avoid reviewing when all possible.


I know exactly what you mean. That said, I am a reader as a well as a writer, and I don't think I shed my reader's reviewing rights just because of my profession.

However, like Jada, I don't normally leave bad reviews. I just don't review if I can't leave a pretty positive one. (I made an exception for a piece of trad published "nonfiction" in which the author presented wild theories with no evidence.) Because I was a teacher for so many years, I try to look at literary quality without being influenced by whether I agree or disagree with the philosophy of the author and similar variables.


----------



## richard4507

Max 007 said:


> Nominated :
> 
> Tuning In
> Blisthecraft
> Shadow Born
> 
> 2 days out for now. That's all there is. "Tuning In" looks real interesting I hope this is the winner.


Max - your kind words about TUNING IN have made my day - thank you!

-Richard


----------



## A.M. Manay

Morning, all.  I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox.  Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you.  It is both encouraging and challenging.  I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations.  It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.

Dear Anne,
Thank you for submitting Hexborn to Kindle Scout. Unfortunately, we have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to share with you some feedback that we hope you’ll find useful and encouraging.
General comments:
You’re an excellent writer and your manuscript is in near-perfect condition, which really impressed us. The reason we’ve decided not to publish, though, is that we feel that the “wizard school” and “rare mage who can command all four elements” tropes are a bit too derivative of other works. That being said, we feel that the rest of the book’s content is strong in, both its originality and execution, so if you might consider altering the “wizard school” and “elemental magic” content so that they’re not so close to Harry Potter and The Last Airbender, not to mention their many imitators, then we think the novel would be more likely to feel fresh to High Fantasy genre fans.

Developmental comments:

*Your writing technique is very professional. Your characters are thoroughly humanized and plausible, you write setting very well, you write dialogue very well, you write action scenes very well, and you juggle multiple conflicts – particularly the political conflicts – with aplomb. Your prose is tight and emotionally effective, and virtually devoid of flowery descriptors and unearned sentimentality. Your technique is really so good, in our opinion, that we feel that you have the chops to write commercially successful bestsellers. However, we feel that you’re relying too heavily on content tropes that have been around for a long time, particularly the Harry Potter-style “wizard school” and the “chosen one who commands all four elements” tropes, both of which we see in submissions all the time. We feel that you could go back into the manuscript, and without having to change the plot very much, altering these tropes so that they don’t so clearly resemble content from other books. For example, there are a lot different ways a “wizard school” could be run, and choosing a way that doesn’t so much resemble Harry Potter (the potions and self-defense classes especially reminded us of HP) would help avoid the comparison between this book and popular bestsellers that fans of this genre are likely to be familiar with. Some suggestions:

*You might consider modeling the magical schooling on historical monastic traditions, rather than on the modern school curriculum concept with its rigid class schedules and specialist teachers.

*Regarding the elemental magic, we’re not convinced that the way the magic is generally shown to work in the book is so dependent on the four elements framework that the content would be greatly changed if the importance of the four elements were to be scaled back significantly so that it didn’t remind the reader so much of the many mid-list and even bestselling books that use elemental magic in similar ways.

*The opening flashback scene revealing Shiloh’s powers over the four elements struck us as a little too heavily expositional and slow than is ideal for an opening scene. We suggest opening the book with the “The dust betrayed them” scene, and then circling back to the expository flashback shortly afterward.

*We’re really impressed by the editorial quality of this manuscript – it’s one of the most professional submissions we’ve ever seen in Scout. We came across just a handful of errors/concerns:

"parlay" should be "parley"
"Really Hatch?" should be "Really, Hatch?"
"Rishar" should be "Rischar"
There are a couple Track Changes notes from “EH1” still live in the manuscript that need to be removed.
Move the table of contents, map, and dramatis personae from the back matter to the front matter.
We’re unable to enlarge the map for some reason. This may simply be an image file type issue, but this does need to be addressed, because otherwise the map is illegible at its current default size.


----------



## Cecelia

Bill Hiatt said:


> I know exactly what you mean. That said, I am a reader as a well as a writer, and I don't think I shed my reader's reviewing rights just because of my profession.
> 
> However, like Jada, I don't normally leave bad reviews. I just don't review if I can't leave a pretty positive one. (I made an exception for a piece of trad published "nonfiction" in which the author presented wild theories with no evidence.) Because I was a teacher for so many years, I try to look at literary quality without being influenced by whether I agree or disagree with the philosophy of the author and similar variables.


Reviews help other writers. If they have 15 already and some of them those awful ones that summarise and spoil the whole story - I might not bother. That said, I don't leave fake over-positive ones. Four stars means a very good book. Five stars probably means friend of the author...


----------



## Jada Ryker

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging. I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations. It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.


That's an excellent letter. You should be proud!

_"Your technique is really so good, in our opinion, that we feel that you have the chops to write commercially successful bestsellers."_


----------



## nomas

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging. I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations. It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.


Thanks for sharing this. Sounds like you've got a lot of positives on your side. Good luck with revisions, if you choose to go that route. Though Amazon editors might think your work derivative, I've seen lots of best sellers that are exactly that, so it's really your call.


----------



## richard4507

TascheLaine said:


> ...I have to say, I WANT TO READ TUNING IN! If you haven't yet, do yourself a favor and check this out! Good luck Richard! They have to publish _something_ eventually or scouts will stop participating--it might as well be yours! (and should be)
> 
> ~Tasche


Tasche - your comment not only made my day, it gives me hope that I didn't completely waste the past two years of my life.

We all know how it feels--toiling away for hours on end, wondering if we're completely crazy to even try this writer-thing.

So, whether any of us gets selected to KS or not, or finds big audiences or not, let's keep supporting each other!

Cheers,
-Richard


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> (I made an exception for a piece of trad published "nonfiction" in which the author presented wild theories with no evidence.)


As fan of science and an appreciation higher ed in general, I have been known to request that people cite their sources after one too many glasses of wine.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> Reviews help other writers. If they have 15 already and some of them those awful ones that summarise and spoil the whole story - I might not bother. That said, I don't leave fake over-positive ones. Four stars means a very good book. Five stars probably means friend of the author...


I don't leave fake over-positive ones, either. I'm not inclined to agree with the generalization that five-star reviews come from friends of the author, though. I know you didn't mean it this way, but most of the people I've heard say that over the years seem consciously or unconsciously to be be assuming that no indie book could be good enough to get five stars. I've certainly read some that were in that range. None of us would assume that a five-star review for Stephen King or JK Rowling came from a friend, so we need to stop making that assumption about indies. Now, if I read a book with gushy five-star reviews, and it seems much lower quality to me than that, then that's a different story...


----------



## Used To Be BH

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging. I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations. It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.


The trope thing is definitely a dilemma. Some readers take comfort in them, but others want to read something original. I'm actually pleased the KS editors aren't pushing us more in the direction of tropes.

I'd say being told you're capable of writing commercial bestsellers and are an excellent writer is an indication of good things in your future. It's clear they don't say that to everyone.


----------



## Cecelia

Bill Hiatt said:


> I don't leave fake over-positive ones, either. I'm not inclined to agree with the generalization that five-star reviews come from friends of the author, though. I know you didn't mean it this way, but most of the people I've heard say that over the years seem consciously or unconsciously to be be assuming that no indie book could be good enough to get five stars. I've certainly read some that were in that range. None of us would assume that a five-star review for Stephen King or JK Rowling came from a friend, so we need to stop making that assumption about indies. Now, if I read a book with gushy five-star reviews, and it seems much lower quality to me than that, then that's a different story...


Bill, I'm actually coming from a university background. It's not about indies against trad pubs... Its about reserving the top score for those books that are absolutely outstanding... I wouldn't give either Stephen King or J.K. Rowling 5 stars. (Although at one time my dream was to hear from Stephen King & as we now have one mutual acquaintance it might even be possible.)

Stephen King doesn't need my 5 stars to feed his ego - I believe I might have quoted his theory book _Danse Macabre_ somewhere in my Masters thesis, which is a far greater compliment.


----------



## Kay7979

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging. I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations. It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.


That's really encouraging feedback. It seems a lot of Kindle Unlimited books are fairly derivative of other books but still get a strong readership. It might be good to make some of the changes the editor suggested, but I bet your book will do all right regardless. After you've had time to think the suggestions over, I'd be interested to hear what you decide to do.


----------



## Billingsgate

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging. I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations. It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.


The whole issue of tropes is tough to figure out. On the one hand we hear time and time again that publishers want something "exactly like everything else, only a little different." Then we get rejections like yours. Where is the line between being allegedly derivative and being just different enough?

If I were you, I'd make a few tweaks and then start querying agents. It sounds like you have a real shot at it!


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging.


I think you should accept the challenge and the encouragement. Despite the outcome, the feedback is amazingly positive.

Thank you for sharing this. I'm coming up to speed on Kindle Scout and I appreciate seeing example communications.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging. I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations. It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.


Hey A. M.,

Thanks for sharing. My first thought on your feedback is "They want you to rewrite it and resubmit it!" - to be a good bit different than the trope that exists they mentioned.

I bet it would be an easy fix. Think on it and find the angle you need to do this.

I will visit the excerpt.

I think what exists sounds like authors pile on to the existing trope or pattern. There seems to be so many authors now. In the past (long ago) this worked. But with so many it is sort of like fan fiction (but it is the same theme idea - trope. )

Have not read the excerpt so I could be wrong.

As an idea, let's say there is an underground Gnostic school and agenda that has its leader(s) and your story revolves around that magic type system.

Gnosticism existed. It was arcane, eclectic, and esoteric. A sort of magical understanding of Christian philosophy in a way. They had their own Catechism - in 200AD.

What you do is bring that forward to the 21st century. It is now a hidden, partly magical cult, as they have evolved their understanding a lot and can do a bit of what looks like magic, and they are set on (whatever your plot is). Now you are unique. And you have a historical basis to launch from.

Just a thought. But they REALLY liked what you did!

Grain of salt, as this is just an idea.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I've got a full shift of work today and another shift tomorrow. Seven straight days of paying the bills and then I get Sunday off.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence
LAST DAY LEFT!  On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
1 day left  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
1 day left  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
2 days left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
2 days left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
3 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
3 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
3 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
6 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
6 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
6 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
6 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
7 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
8 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
13 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
14 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
15 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
15 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
16 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
16 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
20 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
20 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
23 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

On Holy Ground by Louise Cole
Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian

Already had Once in an Olive Moon by J.R. Laurence in my third slot.

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## KrWard

Good morning everyone!

I’ve been avidly reading the thread as I sit impatiently in the waiting room. The feedback I’ve seen from editors has been so complimentary and shows that they are really looking deeply at the manuscript. I want to send a big thank you to those of you who’ve posted your feedback as it’s so informative. 

I had one slot open (on holy ground and olive moon having taken my other two. 

Nominated Future Warrior

Best of luck!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> Bill, I'm actually coming from a university background. It's not about indies against trad pubs... Its about reserving the top score for those books that are absolutely outstanding... I wouldn't give either Stephen King or J.K. Rowling 5 stars. (Although at one time my dream was to hear from Stephen King & as we now have one mutual acquaintance it might even be possible.)
> 
> Stephen King doesn't need my 5 stars to feed his ego - I believe I might have quoted his theory book _Danse Macabre_ somewhere in my Masters thesis, which is a far greater compliment.


Interesting! I come from a US high school teaching background. For me it's not so much about feeding egos (though adolescent egos are very fragile and want to be fed regularly). It's about setting a standard someone can conceivably meet. Of course, what constitutes absolutely outstanding is a matter of subjective judgment, and not every book that's commercially successful is going to meet it. That said, if an author can move many thousands of people, and if every single thing that author ever writes ends up as a movie, then something pretty exceptional is going on there. They aren't Shakespeare (or whoever your personal yardstick is), but they are far, far above the norm.

I know this isn't what you're saying, but someone once told me that he never gave five-star reviews. As far as I'm concerned, that means that his four stars are really five stars.

Here's how Amazon defines the ratings:

Five Stars: I love it
Four Stars: It's good
Three Stars: It's okay
Two Starts: I don't like it
One Star: I hate it

If I recall correctly, Goodreads has a more stringent system.

Anyway, I love a lot of things that aren't necessarily absolutely outstanding, so I give them five stars. In other words, I follow Amazon's rubric in that respect. That doesn't mean I'm voting for them to win the Nobel Prize for Literature.

This is why I don't pay much attention to reviews unless the reviewers explain their ratings. People's tastes (and standards) are so different that if I don't know why someone feels a certain way, the fact that they feel something doesn't by itself help much in making a buying decision.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> Thanks for sharing this. Sounds like you've got a lot of positives on your side. Good luck with revisions, if you choose to go that route. Though Amazon editors might think your work derivative, I've seen lots of best sellers that are exactly that, so it's really your call.


Thanks! I think I'll make a few tweaks.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Jada Ryker said:


> That's an excellent letter. You should be proud!


Thanks much! It did take out some of the sting of rejection.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Bill Hiatt said:


> The trope thing is definitely a dilemma. Some readers take comfort in them, but others want to read something original. I'm actually pleased the KS editors aren't pushing us more in the direction of tropes.
> 
> I'd say being told you're capable of writing commercial bestsellers and are an excellent writer is an indication of good things in your future. It's clear they don't say that to everyone.


Thanks! I kind of feel like I put my own spin on the tropes, but I do see where they're coming from. I spent a few hours yesterday playing with some adjustments.


----------



## AaronFrale

A.M. Manay said:


> Thanks! I kind of feel like I put my own spin on the tropes, but I do see where they're coming from. I spent a few hours yesterday playing with some adjustments.


Keep up the faith. Your own spin is what will get people to read it and come back for more!



Bill Hiatt said:


> Five Stars: I love it
> Four Stars: It's good
> Three Stars: It's okay
> Two Starts: I don't like it
> One Star: I hate it


Even though I avoid reviewing books, I do follow this system To me five stars was my way of saying, yes, please! Show me more of stuff like this! Before Netflix changed their rating system, I used to use five stars to train Netflix recommendation system by giving five stars to all my favorite TV shows and movies even if I didn't watch 'em on Netflix. And generally speaking, it worked well. Then I got married, and I started getting British period dramas


----------



## kawiggins

Bill Hiatt said:


> If I recall correctly, Goodreads has a more stringent system.


Totally; I do a lot of ARC reviewing for mostly trad pubbed books, and a 5 star on Amazon might only get a 3-4 star from me on Goodreads. Amazon is a product marketplace; if it's well produced and up to a professional quality, I'll give a book full stars even if I didn't appreciate things about it or didn't enjoy it much. Goodreads is more about taste, imho. A five star on Goodreads is I would spend time rereading or want it on my shelves or am stunned by the overwhelming craft displayed. So . . . yeah, just a few of those a year.

Of course, Amazon and Goodreads are both plagued by trolls who use the star system to punish/reward as they see fit, throwing it all out of whack anyways . . .


----------



## A.M. Manay

Max 007 said:


> Hey A. M.,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. My first thought on your feedback is "They want you to rewrite it and resubmit it!" - to be a good bit different than the trope that exists they mentioned.


Thanks! Yeah, I am playing around with de-emphasizing the tropes. I think I was able to do a fair bit just by cutting a few lines here and there and re-writing a half dozen scenes. For example, I'm trying making the school scenes less "Harry Potter" and more "Oxford." I haven't decided for sure if I like the changes, but I think I do.


----------



## A.M. Manay

Billingsgate said:


> The whole issue of tropes is tough to figure out. On the one hand we hear time and time again that publishers want something "exactly like everything else, only a little different." Then we get rejections like yours. Where is the line between being allegedly derivative and being just different enough?
> 
> If I were you, I'd make a few tweaks and then start querying agents. It sounds like you have a real shot at it!


Thanks. Yeah, the agent thing . . . it's so discouraging. I don't know if I'm up to putting myself through more of that . . .


----------



## Cecelia

Bill Hiatt said:


> Interesting! I come from a US high school teaching background. For me it's not so much about feeding egos (though adolescent egos are very fragile and want to be fed regularly). It's about setting a standard someone can conceivably meet.
> I know this isn't what you're saying, but someone once told me that he never gave five-star reviews. As far as I'm concerned, that means that his four stars are really five stars.
> 
> Here's how Amazon defines the ratings:
> 
> Five Stars: I love it
> Four Stars: It's good
> Three Stars: It's okay
> Two Starts: I don't like it
> One Star: I hate it


Bill, I agree we should not be too critical of our students. If I tore students apart the way I see people on forums & in reviews do about minor things like spelling & grammar - none of them would be willing to learn or try to write ever again. So on one hand, I can be quite forgiving. But on the other hand - I have a pretty high definition of "I love it". I think that's sort of fair.

Say we did rate Stephen King. (Normally I wouldn't.) It's a personal thing - but _The Stand_ is my fave. So _The Stand_ gets 5*. Now _Carrie_, which is a great book - was written in a report style in an attempt to achieve publication. This succeeded - but it's less relaxing to read - at least for me. So It's a 4*. _The Tommy Knockers_ kept me riveted from go to wo, but it isn't quite _The Stand_. It's possibly 4 1/2 *.

Now I come to a new KS book. It clearly isn't _The Stand_, but I like it - so I give it 4*. I say something like "well written and an entertaining read." I don't want to give spoilers, so I may say "surprising twist at the end" or "satisfying resolution at the end' (depending). If the author's strength is characterisation or description, I might compliment this. If it's enjoyable, but pretty much genre stuff I might call it "light reading".

My main challenge is when I come to a KS winner and sometimes I'm shocked it won. I probably drop it to a 3*, which after-all still means "okay". If it lacks in plot, I might say "I would have liked a few more plot twists". If it appears to be 90% erotica, I may say "romance scenes a bit strong for my taste". Once I noted "there was more violence than I realised when nominating".

(Don't you notice Shakespeare & a lot of trad classics don't get rated? They don't need it to push their ratings or sales up. Someone will buy them anyway because they are on some curriculum somewhere.)


----------



## naviwang

A.M. Manay said:


> Morning, all. I finally got my rejection this morning, and my editorial feedback just arrived in my inbox. Here it is, in case it might be of help to any of you. It is both encouraging and challenging. I struggle with the issue of tropes and genre expectations. It seems that we are always doomed to either follow them too closely or not closely enough.


Thanks for posting! For what it's worth, your incredible writing quality was what drew me to nominate your book. I too struggle with walking the fine line of tropes (funnily enough, I also feared leaning too close to Harry Potter in my own fantasy novel...), but I know you can get past it.



Max 007 said:


> My first thought on your feedback is "They want you to rewrite it and resubmit it!" - to be a good bit different than the trope that exists they mentioned.


Out of curiosity, have authors resubmitted books in the past? I've never even considered it as an option until now--everyone in the Kindle Scout rejection thread seems to immediately line up to publish on ADP.


----------



## Billingsgate

My book ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON is now in the waiting room. The stress of the campaign is over, and the new stress of waiting ensues.

I want to share with everyone a NEW promotional service that I used. In fact, I helped set it up. Many of you may have heard of *Hidden Gems Romance*. This is a review service, which I used last year to great effect for one of my books. They have a very well curated mailing list. it's not as huge as some mailing lists, but they are very engaged with their list and they cull it frequently. Hence, I got an 85% success rate in getting people to review my other book on Amazon. That's an awesome response.

I contacted the person running it and asked whether a Kindle Scout promotion might be appropriate to their list. After much back-and-forth explaining about Scout, they decided to try it with my book. The long and short of it is, my best single day during the campaign was due to the Hidden Gems Romance mailout.

As you might expect from the name, their list leans heavily toward women readers. But it doesn't mean they focus only on romance. The book they reviewed for me was a children's book (which, presumably, is bought by mothers and grandmothers). ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON is women's fiction, so it was a perfect fit. Any women-appeal genres, such as fantasy or general literature, might do well with them.

They are not yet publicizing this service, and they're still tweaking it. So this is your chance to get in on the ground floor. They will only feature one Kindle Scout book per week!

I AM NOT AFFILIATED WITH THEM, nor do I get a kickback. I'm just trying to return a favor to them for the work they put into setting up this new service for me.

Send an e-mail to [email protected] to enquire.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've got a short six hour shift at work and then I come home to my wife's party of women. Might grab a burger on the way home.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Future Warrior by Lexi Revellian
LAST DAY LEFT!  A Sensitive Situation by Lee Isserow
1 day left  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
1 day left  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
2 days left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
2 days left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
2 days left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
5 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
5 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
5 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
5 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
6 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
7 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
12 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
13 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
14 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
14 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
15 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
15 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
19 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
19 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
22 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
29 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> Bill, I agree we should not be too critical of our students. If I tore students apart the way I see people on forums & in reviews do about minor things like spelling & grammar - none of them would be willing to learn or try to write ever again. So on one hand, I can be quite forgiving. But on the other hand - I have a pretty high definition of "I love it". I think that's sort of fair.
> 
> Say we did rate Stephen King. (Normally I wouldn't.) It's a personal thing - but _The Stand_ is my fave. So _The Stand_ gets 5*. Now _Carrie_, which is a great book - was written in a report style in an attempt to achieve publication. This succeeded - but it's less relaxing to read - at least for me. So It's a 4*. _The Tommy Knockers_ kept me riveted from go to wo, but it isn't quite _The Stand_. It's possibly 4 1/2 *.
> 
> Now I come to a new KS book. It clearly isn't _The Stand_, but I like it - so I give it 4*. I say something like "well written and an entertaining read." I don't want to give spoilers, so I may say "surprising twist at the end" or "satisfying resolution at the end' (depending). If the author's strength is characterisation or description, I might compliment this. If it's enjoyable, but pretty much genre stuff I might call it "light reading".
> 
> My main challenge is when I come to a KS winner and sometimes I'm shocked it won. I probably drop it to a 3*, which after-all still means "okay". If it lacks in plot, I might say "I would have liked a few more plot twists". If it appears to be 90% erotica, I may say "romance scenes a bit strong for my taste". Once I noted "there was more violence than I realised when nominating".
> 
> (Don't you notice Shakespeare & a lot of trad classics don't get rated? They don't need it to push their ratings or sales up. Someone will buy them anyway because they are on some curriculum somewhere.)


I think the most important qualities in reviewers are conscientiousness and consistency in the application of standards. Clearly, you have both.  We probably wouldn't agree on individual titles, but there is a subjective element in all reviews, at least for creative reviews.

Actually, trad classics do get rated. The Folger edition of Hamlet currently has 4,940 reviews. Other Shakespeare titles are similar. (The low ones are generally from people who got a badly formatted edition. I've had that experience. Amazons sometimes fallaciously joins Kindle and print editions that aren't the same. The supposed Kindle version of the Folger Romeo and Juliet does not in fact reproduce the Folger text. Sigh!)


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Had a slot and Nominated :

Time Rats 3   (go time travel girl Lexi!)


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

A.M. Manay said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the agent thing . . . it's so discouraging. I don't know if I'm up to putting myself through more of that . . .


If you change and submit to KS again, submit to trads too (both manuscripts, before and after the change) while it is in KS again ... You have that month or two of time you have to spend anyway. And there is always Indie at the end of it all, which is sort of where you are at now.

Edit : I am not sure what you mean when you said "go Oxford ...". True I think too though, a college or university is just a secular catechism; (my opinion) you learn how to take in what is believed to be true and spit it back out correctly and go for the "A". So it just supports some form of secular religion within which to get a job "pursuing your passion" - Ecclesiasts


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Max 007 said:


> Had a slot and Nominated :
> 
> Time Rats 3  (go time travel girl Lexi!)


Thanks, robot man Max. Last day!


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Billingsgate said:


> They are not yet publicizing this service, and they're still tweaking it. So this is your chance to get in on the ground floor. They will only feature one Kindle Scout book per week!


I sent them an e-mail about my new Kindle Scout campaign (PRONE to WANDER https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1P1DJ1ZMOZPFI, Women's Literature). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HiddenGems

Billingsgate said:


> My book ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON is now in the waiting room. The stress of the campaign is over, and the new stress of waiting ensues.
> 
> I want to share with everyone a NEW promotional service that I used. In fact, I helped set it up. Many of you may have heard of *Hidden Gems Romance*. This is a review service, which I used last year to great effect for one of my books. They have a very well curated mailing list. it's not as huge as some mailing lists, but they are very engaged with their list and they cull it frequently. Hence, I got an 85% success rate in getting people to review my other book on Amazon. That's an awesome response.
> 
> I contacted the person running it and asked whether a Kindle Scout promotion might be appropriate to their list. After much back-and-forth explaining about Scout, they decided to try it with my book. The long and short of it is, my best single day during the campaign was due to the Hidden Gems Romance mailout.
> 
> As you might expect from the name, their list leans heavily toward women readers. But it doesn't mean they focus only on romance. The book they reviewed for me was a children's book (which, presumably, is bought by mothers and grandmothers). ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON is women's fiction, so it was a perfect fit. Any women-appeal genres, such as fantasy or general literature, might do well with them.
> 
> They are not yet publicizing this service, and they're still tweaking it. So this is your chance to get in on the ground floor. They will only feature one Kindle Scout book per week!
> 
> I AM NOT AFFILIATED WITH THEM, nor do I get a kickback. I'm just trying to return a favor to them for the work they put into setting up this new service for me.
> 
> Send an e-mail to [email protected] to enquire.


Thanks for the mention Billingsgate, just wanted to clarify and expand on a couple things since you mentioned us.

First, we've actually changed our domain and email a couple of weeks ago specifically because we no longer focus on romance but do ALL genres... thus hiddengemsromance has now become www.hiddengemsbooks.com, and our email is [email protected]

Since we started with Romance, Romance is our biggest genre but we've been growing the others over the last year as well so some of them have gotten a lot stronger. But some are definitely stronger than others so we are rolling out the Kindle Scout thing with pricing that reflects that and will be careful watching each campaign and making any adjustments as we go - your campaign was definitely a great beta run and we appreciate you bringing the whole thing to our attention. From the feedback we got from our user base, they love the idea and want us to continue running it. So here's the current schedule and pricing. Another clarification is that we will be running once per week, as you said, but that's also PER scout category. So here's the current schedule. If anyone wants to book anything, just send me an email. It's first come, first serve and as I said, we may be adjusting the schedule or pricing as results continue to roll in but if so I'll let people know prior to booking and update this post.

Literature and Fiction - Mondays - $15
Teens & Young Adult - Tuesdays - $20
Science Fiction & Fantasy - Wednesdays - $20
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense - Thursdays - $25
Romance - Fridays - $40 *(We will also add an additional NL mention during the week for Romance)

Thanks!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks, robot man Max. Last day!


yeah, ... "Who is that masked (robot) man anyway?"









Hope you get it as it is #3


----------



## dbhfiction

A.M. Manay said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the agent thing . . . it's so discouraging. I don't know if I'm up to putting myself through more of that . . .


Congrats on the feedback--that level of engagement with your story on the editor's part says a lot.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I'm thinking pancakes.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
LAST DAY LEFT!  Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
1 day left  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
1 day left  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
1 day left  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
4 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
4 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
4 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
4 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
5 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
6 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
11 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
12 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
13 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
13 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
14 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
14 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
18 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
18 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
21 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
28 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
29 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Barbara Elle

Hello Richard,

I just downloaded your ebook for a final push as I'm closing in on the end of my Kindle Scout campaign. As everyone says, it's a crazy ride. But I hope I can take those lessons on using marketing channels and turn those into sales and finding a wide audience for my mystery.

Happy to report Death in Vermilion is trending *HOT *in it's last days.

Check out Death in Vermilion at https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/6ZP42TIUIDL3

Looking forward to discuss which strategies--paid and free--worked for my mystery with other "KBoard Members"!

Good luck,
Barbara Elle


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## AnyaPavelle

So, 

I just signed up to promote my book on Hidden Gems. I expect to launch the campaign in 2 weeks, so I reserved a slot 4 weeks from tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted about my results


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Had a 2 slots open Nominated :

Dreaming of You and Me

Edited : just picked up RAW : Reclamation (also)

Good luck!


----------



## Louise Cole

Cecelia said:


> Reviews help other writers. If they have 15 already and some of them those awful ones that summarise and spoil the whole story - I might not bother. That said, I don't leave fake over-positive ones. Four stars means a very good book. Five stars probably means friend of the author...


I wouldn't be too sure of that. I have lots of five star reviews from people I don't know, including Scouts. I'm sure lots of other writers do as well. I also give a five star rating if I thought the book was really good, very enjoyable and written by someone in complete control of their storytelling.


----------



## Louise Cole

Right I'm off the campaign trail and just wanted to say thank you for all  the support  and nominations and good luck to all those who are still campaigning or are in the waiting room.


----------



## dbhfiction

Louise Cole said:


> I wouldn't be too sure of that. I have lots of five star reviews from people I don't know, including Scouts. I'm sure lots of other writers do as well. I also give a five star rating if I thought the book was really good, very enjoyable and written by someone in complete control of their storytelling.


Yeah, I agree. I'm always suspicious when I read reviews for an unknown author--it's so easy to be, these days, especially when the book has nothing but glowing reviews--but there are a lot of people out there leaving five star reviews. Some of my best ones are from complete strangers.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Had two slots open up so I nominated these two. Good luck!

Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz

Steve, just got back from vacation and saw that you did remember to add me to your list   thanks!

DMC


----------



## C Martin Barr

New to Kboards - so sorry if I'm not completely up to speed. My Scout Campaign started today for my novel - 6 Miles to Baltimore:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1XUTDA8POXZDP

I'd appreciate any nominations you can provide.

I also nominated the following from the list:

- The Grand Unraveling
- Reclamation

Thanks

C


----------



## Jill James

I have 6 Miles to Baltimore saved. The title caught me (I was born in Baltimore) and the blurb captured me. Will nominate once I have an opening.


----------



## nomas

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Dreaming of You and Me by Kristy Tate
> Reclamation by Stephen D. Tucker
> Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark!


----------



## nomas

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Had two slots open up so I nominated these two. Good luck!
> 
> Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
> The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
> 
> Steve, just got back from vacation and saw that you did remember to add me to your list  thanks!
> 
> DMC


Thank you!


----------



## SueSeabury

Nominated Single & Looking &
Dreaming of You and Me
Fingers crossed!


----------



## C Martin Barr

Jill James said:


> I have 6 Miles to Baltimore saved. The title caught me (I was born in Baltimore) and the blurb captured me. Will nominate once I have an opening.


Thanks Jill - I appreciate it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday. I've got a short evening shift coming up tonight.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
LAST DAY LEFT!  Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
LAST DAY LEFT!  Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
3 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
3 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
3 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
3 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
4 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
5 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
10 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
11 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
12 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
12 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
13 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
13 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
17 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
17 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
20 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
27 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
28 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AnneC

I had two slots open so I was able to nominate 
Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin

Good Luck!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

--- two slots and nominated :

Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin

Good luck!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two slots open and nominated:

Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
Symphony of Death by Celina Summers

Already had Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski in my third slot.

Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## CelinaSummers

Mark Wakely said:


> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
> Symphony of Death by Celina Summers
> 
> Already had Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski in my third slot.
> 
> Best of luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks so much! I really appreciate your nomination~!


----------



## nomas

AnneC said:


> I had two slots open so I was able to nominate
> Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
> Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## AaronFrale

I wonder when the drought of selected books will end? Hopefully one of us will make it rain.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I wonder when the drought of selected books will end? Hopefully one of us will make it rain.


They have to select one every so often to keep the system from falling apart. Readers looking for free books aren't going to stick with the site if they never get any.

From the editorial feedback, it sounds as if there were several books that came close. I'm expecting someone will make it soon.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

AaronFrale said:


> I wonder when the drought of selected books will end? Hopefully one of us will make it rain.


Does anyone have rough statistics on the success rate? I know it's not a complete popularity contest, but I would love to hear statistics from successful authors on "Hours in Hot & Trending" and "Total Page Views" at the end of their campaigns.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> Does anyone have rough statistics on the success rate? I know it's not a complete popularity contest, but I would love to hear statistics from successful authors on "Hours in Hot & Trending" and "Total Page Views" at the end of their campaigns.


It varies hugely is the short answer. Back in the day, Lincoln used to keep a spreadsheet with self-reported stats from both selected and not selected books, but I think he stopped because it was just so wide a range with many not selected books having higher stats than selected ones.

Someone else might be able to correct me, but I don't think I've seen anyone keeping a list any time recently. The old one probably isn't any help anymore since I understand Kindle Press has somewhat changed approach since a recent change of leadership, plus the total page views for an average campaign have risen hugely compared to what they used to be, and the algorithm for hot and treading seems to have changed, too. Many authors do report their stats at the end of their campaigns in this thread, so you could try scrolling back through past pages. But you'd have to go back a fair way to find a successful book as there haven't been any selected for quite a while!


----------



## Variath

Nominated the following two:
The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
Best of luck.


----------



## 39416

MelanieCellier said:


> there haven't been any selected for quite a while!


About how long?


----------



## Variath

Decon said:


> They go by genre norms and price accordingly, depending on length, with a min of 50,000 as the cut off as really that is novella length.
> 
> Regardless of them publishing as an eBook, the norm for thrillers is around 80/95,000. Any less, and readers would likely complain. Genre readers get a good idea of story lengths in the the time taken to read them and have no concept of word count.


There many disputes related to the word count of Novel, Novella, Novelette and short stories. Here given some details of the word count for Fiction books that generally used in all languages for an information.

Novel: 40,000 words or over
Novella: 17,500 words to 39,999 words
Novelette: 7,500 words to 17,499 words
Short story: under 7,500 words
Typical mystery novels might be 60,000 to 80,000 word range while a thriller could be well over 100,000 words.

However, many classic fiction novels has used 100,000 to 175,000 words. National Novel Writing Month (NaNoWriMo) preferred 50,000 words in their Novels and KS also requesting a minimum of 50,000 words.


----------



## Decon

loraininflorida said:


> About how long?


9th February was the last date they accepted a KS book around six and a half weeks ago.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and I have got a to-do list longer than a mile full of country miles.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
2 days left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
2 days left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
2 days left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
3 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
4 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
9 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
10 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
11 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
11 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
12 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
12 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
16 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
16 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
19 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
23 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
26 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
27 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AaronFrale

MelanieCellier said:


> It varies hugely is the short answer. Back in the day, Lincoln used to keep a spreadsheet with self-reported stats from both selected and not selected books, but I think he stopped because it was just so wide a range with many not selected books having higher stats than selected ones.


Yeah, the last time I did this, of the books ending on the same day as me, there was one that H&Ted the entire campaign, mine which was in H&T for about 1/3 of the time, and then another that only hit near the end and maybe a day in the beginning. They selected the one with the lowest H&T time. From what I hear, your H&T really doesn't correlate to your chance at being selected.

What we don't know is the ratio of nominations to views. Let's say Book 1 gets 20k views and 4k are nominations. It may be enough to H&T the entire time. However, they have a 20% nomination rate. Now let's say we have Book 2 with 1k views, and 980 nominations and barely H&T's the entire time. However, their nomination rate is 98%. If I translate that to potential sales, with a marketing push, I can expect about 20% sales (probably even less because paid is always lower than free), whereas the marketing push for Book 2 could expect 98% (even if it's less, I am still getting more bang for my marketing buck). So if I'm selecting for pure sales potential, I'd do Book 2, because I get more band for my marketing buck.

However, I think the campaign stats are just one of many factors. From the feedback they've been giving, it looks as if they also have a very qualitative selection process where they look at a book on its own merits (which is nice for all the authors who may not have a large following or lots of money to put down on a KS campaign).

With the lack of selections lately, it makes you wonder what they are looking for in a book. It will be interesting to see what gets selected.


----------



## mikkycee

My campaign is in the last days. It's in Steve's list no doubt but I'm just reminding you guys. Thanks in advance.
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S0E05W40074J


----------



## CelinaSummers

As I hang out in the waiting room (which sucks) I wanted to thank everyone who nominated my book Symphony of Death in my first Kindle Scout campaign. The best part of the process so far for me is twofold--real time analytics, which is awesome info for any author to have, and finding this board. Communities of writers who are supportive and working together toward common goals is a great experience no matter how much experience you have in the publishing industry, and I look forward to continuing to work with all of you moving forward. 

That being said, some stats. 

Symphony of Death spent 617 hours of 720 on H&T, and got 5,725 page views. My book spent 100% of the last fifteen days of the campaign on H&T. Page views were up and down--very high on the front end, fairly uniform in the middle, and then spiking once more in the last week. I tried numerous promo options, but the last fifteen days of my campaign I posted on multiple reader and Kindle-oriented groups on Facebook and Instagram, which coincided with the consistency of my time on H&T. I spent a total of $75 on promotions during the campaign, all of which was spent during the first half of the month. 

77% of traffic came from the KS site; 23% from external traffic. 

Other interesting analytics to consider--my writing website views were up 28% over the course of my campaign. My Facebook author page views were up 100%; reach 103%; likes up 200%. What's fascinating is that my post engagements were up 643%. Part of this has to do with the fact I have a new series being rolled out and an upcoming nonfiction with a very vocal target market but the size of the jumps across the board indicates a very strong promotional benefit just from doing a KS campaign. 

So far, no insta-rejection email from KS, so here's to keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks again!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

AaronFrale said:


> Yeah, the last time I did this, of the books ending on the same day as me, there was one that H&Ted the entire campaign, mine which was in H&T for about 1/3 of the time, and then another that only hit near the end and maybe a day in the beginning. They selected the one with the lowest H&T time. From what I hear, your H&T really doesn't correlate to your chance at being selected.
> 
> What we don't know is the ratio of nominations to views. Let's say Book 1 gets 20k views and 4k are nominations. It may be enough to H&T the entire time. However, they have a 20% nomination rate. Now let's say we have Book 2 with 1k views, and 980 nominations and barely H&T's the entire time. However, their nomination rate is 98%. If I translate that to potential sales, with a marketing push, I can expect about 20% sales (probably even less because paid is always lower than free), whereas the marketing push for Book 2 could expect 98% (even if it's less, I am still getting more bang for my marketing buck). So if I'm selecting for pure sales potential, I'd do Book 2, because I get more band for my marketing buck.
> 
> However, I think the campaign stats are just one of many factors. From the feedback they've been giving, it looks as if they also have a very qualitative selection process where they look at a book on its own merits (which is nice for all the authors who may not have a large following or lots of money to put down on a KS campaign).
> 
> With the lack of selections lately, it makes you wonder what they are looking for in a book. It will be interesting to see what gets selected.


This may speak to the fact that an author CAN NOT have a good handle on promoting, but they write exceptionally well. Enough traffic got the editors attention. This is likely due to EOC activity (the writer finally enlists Readper or such and//or/then Scouts show up too - that would be natural to show up at the last and their book make H&T for a bit (is H&T even a requirement?).

So, good writers CAN do well in KS and not be campaign wise. Don't know. Just a guess. Seems so. The editors are a huge unknown variable.

Nominated :

The Moon Thief 
The Grand Unraveling

Good luck!


----------



## nomas

Max 007 said:


> --- two slots and nominated :
> 
> Worse Than Wicked by Kathryn Jankowski
> Single and Looking, Daisy by Belinda Austin
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, Max.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> With the lack of selections lately, it makes you wonder what they are looking for in a book. It will be interesting to see what gets selected.


Perfection.

Seriously, they want a book that can be ready for market in a short time-frame. In some ways, we all like the rapid cycle rather than waiting three years for the book to come out. However, the downside is that they are turning down authors they themselves say are brilliant writers, or at least equal to writers getting trad contracts.

They also seem to be averse to any work that doesn't fit into a clear genre category. In terms of marketing, that makes sense, but again it costs them some very strong books.

Takeaways: don't create hybrid, hard-to-classify works; do edit the **** out of the work before submitting it. The second one is what we should do before publication, anyway. There is only one editing round between acceptance and publication in KP, and it's clear they look at that edit as finetuning, but giving the book a major overhaul.


----------



## Cecelia

Bill Hiatt said:


> Perfection.
> 
> Seriously, they want a book that can be ready for market in a short time-frame. In some ways, we all like the rapid cycle rather than waiting three years for the book to come out. However, the downside is that they are turning down authors they themselves say are brilliant writers, or at least equal to writers getting trad contracts.
> 
> They also seem to be averse to any work that doesn't fit into a clear genre category. In terms of marketing, that makes sense, but again it costs them some very strong books.
> 
> Takeaways: don't create hybrid, hard-to-classify works; do edit the **** out of the work before submitting it. The second one is what we should do before publication, anyway. There is only one editing round between acceptance and publication in KP, and it's clear they look at that edit as finetuning, but giving the book a major overhaul.


A writer has to write what they write best Bill! Even if KS don't take it.


----------



## Vincent Perales

Hi, I'm Vincent N. Perales, author of _Tempt_. I'm Day 7 into my Kindle Scout Campaign. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3MRE7I2KDM74N

Anyway, I just wanted to say I had a wonderful experience reading the posts in this thread, and seeing what everyone thought. I wish I discovered this place a couple years before. Had I know, I might have found the confidence to try Kindle Scout sooner.

I wish every one of you all the best. It's not easy writing, let alone putting ones work up for a 30 day nomination process. I'll post my own data at the end of my own campaign here. No matter what happens, this can only be a positive experience.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> They also seem to be averse to any work that doesn't fit into a clear genre category. In terms of marketing, that makes sense, but again it costs them some very strong books.


That explains why they never pick me . I can't seem to write anything that isn't a genre blend. It's ok though. I don't come back to be selected. I do it because every time I do, I get readers who come back for the next book. That's worth the 45 day delay on self publishing.


----------



## Billingsgate

Cecelia said:


> A writer has to write what they write best Bill! Even if KS don't take it.


A writer has to write to the market if they want to sell their work, whether trad or self-published. This doesn't mean selling out. This means writing what you write best, but making enough adaptations so that people might actually pick it up to read.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Billingsgate said:


> A writer has to write to the market if they want to sell their work, whether trad or self-published. This doesn't mean selling out. This means writing what you write best, but making enough adaptations so that people might actually pick it up to read.


Playing it safe is a recipe for dullness. The most successful books are innovative. You may have an idea of what the market wants, but maybe the market wants something that isn't available yet.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Wednesday. I've just got to make it through Thursday and call it a week.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
1 day left  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
1 day left  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
1 day left  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
2 days left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
3 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
5 days left  Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins
8 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
9 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
10 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
10 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
11 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
11 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
15 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
15 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
18 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
22 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
25 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
26 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> Perfection.
> 
> They also seem to be averse to any work that doesn't fit into a clear genre category. In terms of marketing, that makes sense, but again it costs them some very strong books.


I've noticed they criticize stories and covers that don't fit a genre, or that are miss categorized in the tags that the author adds to the book on KS.

I was surprised therefore to see a recent publication from them with no rank at the time that I looked, and with quite a few down-starred reviews. The last one complained that it was miss categorized as a mystery thriller, and another saying the title didn't relate to anything in the story.

I went to check and the author originally had it on KS as a mystery, suspense "psychological thriller", which is a hot genre, and nothing else. From what it is categorized at now on Amazon, they still have it as a "mystery thriller" but the damage has been done in terms of reviews, and having a current poor rank, it's probably brought sales to a standstill.

I guess that is an example of what would be a strong book, but without a correct name tag applied to direct it to its target audience, then sales and reviews will not hit the mark. It could be that the way Amazon build its cats that it is at fault. I know most "dark psychological thrillers" add that as a sub title to clearly set its genre.

So again, I would guess that if a book doesn't have an exact genre tag and is outside the norms in the way the story is crafted, that they would be on a hiding to nothing in garnering sales, without being able to market to a specific target audience who have certain genre expectations.

Saying all that, I've noticed that some publishers and ergo agents are actually requesting submissions of stories that cross genres.


----------



## Louise Cole

Really surprised to see that A Trail of Embers didn't get picked. I thought that looked like a strong genre book, good cover, and H&T constantly. Of course, I haven't read the novel o maybe it needed work. 

FWIW my stats in this campaign were 4.2K views and 224 hours H&T. So fairly middling. It's a sequel to an existing KP book so I'm not expecting selection, given their current preferences, but I'm confident in the novel's quality as it was edited by a top fantasy editor who thinks it's 'smashing'. (Which is nice. Doesn't necessarily bring sales of course, but I'm happy that I did my job as a writer.) Had I realised how swamped Scout was this time around I might have thought twice, but as it was I decided to run a campaign for the buzz/marketing benefits and not worry too much about the outcome. 

I'll let you all know when I get my email.

Fingers crossed for everyone on campaign and in the waiting room. xx


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Decon said:


> I've noticed they criticize stories and covers that don't fit a genre, or that are miss categorized in the tags that the author adds to the book on KS.
> 
> I was surprised therefore to see a recent publication from them with no rank at the time that I looked, and with quite a few down-starred reviews. The last one complained that it was miss categorized as a mystery thriller, and another saying the title didn't relate to anything in the story.
> 
> I went to check and the author originally had it on KS as a mystery, suspense "psychological thriller", which is a hot genre, and nothing else. From what it is categorized at now on Amazon, they still have it as a "mystery thriller" but the damage has been done in terms of reviews, and having a current poor rank, it's probably brought sales to a standstill.
> 
> I guess that is an example of what would be a strong book, but without a correct name tag applied to direct it to its target audience, then sales and reviews will not hit the mark. It could be that the way Amazon build its cats that it is at fault. I know most "dark psychological thrillers" add that as a sub title to clearly set its genre.
> 
> So again, I would guess that if a book doesn't have an exact genre tag and is outside the norms in the way the story is crafted, that they would be on a hiding to nothing in garnering sales, without being able to market to a specific target audience who have certain genre expectations.
> 
> Saying all that, I've noticed that some publishers and ergo agents are actually requesting submissions of stories that cross genres.


Stephanie Meyer's "The Host" = Science fiction for those that don't like Science fiction ...


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

I had a slot open up so I nominated:

Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle

Good luck!
DMC


----------



## kawiggins

Steve, can I get you to add Blind the Eyes (https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/E9IM6GHX3YIJ) to the running list? It shows 5 days left as of today.

Stats report for those doing research/planning upcoming campaigns:

-5 days left
-1,724 total pg views
-90% internal traffic
-ran 3 low-mid level promotions (AuthorShout, melrock, Lincoln Cole's NL) + a boosted IG post with a total spend under USD$50. The newsletter showed the biggest single-day bump, but since 2/3 of external traffic is in the blank box of "direct traffic", it's hard to trace sources
-zero hours H&T

Sad none of my nominations have turned up anything yet! I thought a few had a really good chance . . .


----------



## ronesa_aveela

It looks like Kindle Scout is catching up on releases. I got a lot of notifications about books now available. I wonder if there has been a turnaround of employees... Other things don't seem to have been updated lately either. Anyone heard anything about the goings on there?


----------



## FelissaEly

Hi!

My husband's campaign for his YA Western Fantasy, _Hound of The Mountain_, just went live today! https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/NSME0AO7NLEU

The interesting thing that I didn't expect (and I don't know why I didn't) is he received messages from two people on his Facebook Author page this morning about it... of course offering their services  so that's neat. Hoping for a great campaign!


----------



## KrWard

I’m still sitting in the waiting room...11 days after my campaign ended. This is agony. I will assume it’s a definite rejection since it would make sense that if KS wanted to select it for publication then I would have received an email earlier. Ugh. 

On another note, I nominated:
Grand unraveling 
Death in vermilion 
The moon thief 

Good luck!!


----------



## Kay7979

ronesa_aveela said:


> It looks like Kindle Scout is catching up on releases. I got a lot of notifications about books now available. I wonder if there has been a turnaround of employees... Other things don't seem to have been updated lately either. Anyone heard anything about the goings on there?


I got some emails too. The titles didn't sound familiar and publication dates were a year or more old. One had a sales rank of about two million. None were Kindle Press books.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Nominated 
The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crow

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Cecelia said:


> A writer has to write what they write best Bill! Even if KS don't take it.


I agree. I was just suggesting that someone who really wanted a KS nod would probably want to make the attempt with something that wasn't a hybrid. Personally, I'm willing to let the chips fall where they may. The editing part is something I'd ideally do anyway.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> I've noticed they criticize stories and covers that don't fit a genre, or that are miss categorized in the tags that the author adds to the book on KS.
> 
> I was surprised therefore to see a recent publication from them with no rank at the time that I looked, and with quite a few down-starred reviews. The last one complained that it was miss categorized as a mystery thriller, and another saying the title didn't relate to anything in the story.
> 
> I went to check and the author originally had it on KS as a mystery, suspense "psychological thriller", which is a hot genre, and nothing else. From what it is categorized at now on Amazon, they still have it as a "mystery thriller" but the damage has been done in terms of reviews, and having a current poor rank, it's probably brought sales to a standstill.
> 
> I guess that is an example of what would be a strong book, but without a correct name tag applied to direct it to its target audience, then sales and reviews will not hit the mark. It could be that the way Amazon build its cats that it is at fault. I know most "dark psychological thrillers" add that as a sub title to clearly set its genre.
> 
> So again, I would guess that if a book doesn't have an exact genre tag and is outside the norms in the way the story is crafted, that they would be on a hiding to nothing in garnering sales, without being able to market to a specific target audience who have certain genre expectations.
> 
> Saying all that, I've noticed that some publishers and ergo agents are actually requesting submissions of stories that cross genres.


It doesn't speak well of the process if they let a book get released without being in the right category.

That said, how do you tell how something is categorized on Amazon anymore? The categories are now hidden. At least, they were the last time I looked. Recently, a reviewer suggested a particular book of mine should be classified as YA. Interestingly enough, it is.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

ronesa_aveela said:


> It looks like Kindle Scout is catching up on releases. I got a lot of notifications about books now available. I wonder if there has been a turnaround of employees... Other things don't seem to have been updated lately either. Anyone heard anything about the goings on there?


Yeah! A slew of them! Like 40 in one day of KS non-winners publishing. All during the day. So do these guys have day jobs or what?

I checked one as I was curious. "Tracks of a Time Traveler". It has no copyright notice inside! ... oversight? $2.99 - nah ... way too much. I get free stuff. Picked up 6 free last night and already dissed 3.

Edit :

I do remember voting on the book ... ASIN says pub date Aug 30 2017... like you all say these are way back ... so I bet all these guys got missed by Amazon when they pushed notify ... and now Amazon is catching up - someone is asleep at the helm. This book is at 3.2 million in paid position - way in the dirt. Buried deep.

If I don't get hooking on mine, mine will be too.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kay7979 said:


> I got some emails too. The titles didn't sound familiar and publication dates were a year or more old. One had a sales rank of about two million. None were Kindle Press books.


Yeah, I got a notification today for a book that I nominated a year ago.



Lexi Revellian said:


> Playing it safe is a recipe for dullness. The most successful books are innovative. You may have an idea of what the market wants, but maybe the market wants something that isn't available yet.


Yeah, a mark of a good book for me is when I just can't wait to tell someone about it, and there is always some innovative element to it. Most recently, it is the Bobiverse books, which are a sci fi nerd's love fest. But I remember when House of Leaves came out, and it was so innovative that I just had to tell everyone about that book. The funny thing is, I only liked half of it, there was one story that I really didn't like, and I only read it to get to the parts that I liked (it's like Lord of the Rings, you force yourself through some parts to get to the good stuff). However, the sheer innovation of House of Leaves had me talking about it for a while.


----------



## ID Johnson

Kay7979 said:


> I got some emails too. The titles didn't sound familiar and publication dates were a year or more old. One had a sales rank of about two million. None were Kindle Press books.


Yup--I am pretty sure I didn't nominate most of the books I'm getting emails for because they're so old. But, hey, if they want to send out another link to one of my failed KS attempts, that works for me! (I haven't seen either of my books in an email today yet though....)


----------



## Cecelia

Kay7979 said:


> I got some emails too. The titles didn't sound familiar and publication dates were a year or more old. One had a sales rank of about two million. None were Kindle Press books.


They were from ancient campaigns. Some I had been very curious to read through - however, none were free & I'm a struggling writer myself. I can support other authors with nominations & reviews but not a lot of $$.


----------



## mikkycee

AnitaLouise said:


> Nominated
> The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
> Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
> Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crow
> 
> Best of luck to all.


Thanks for nominating Days in Tethers. You made my day.


----------



## richard4507

Max 007 said:


> ...someone at Amazon is asleep at the helm...


shucks - my campaign ended a week ago and I haven't heard from them yet - now i know why - and i thought it was because they were busy passing my book around saying how great it was


----------



## Billingsgate

richard4507 said:


> shucks - my campaign ended a week ago and I haven't heard from them yet - now i know why - and i thought it was because they were busy passing my book around saying how great it was


I'm also in the waiting room for almost a week now. I presume that, like other publishers, they meet for an editorial conference maybe once a week to decide what gets the nod. And this being Easter holiday time (I think; I don't live in the USA, so I don't know for sure), some of them may be away. I don't know. Just guessing. My take is that NOT getting a rejection within 48 hours of the campaign ending is a sign of hope.

Good luck to you. I hope we both have something to celebrate.


----------



## lewg

Bill Hiatt said:


> Perfection.
> 
> Takeaways: don't create hybrid, hard-to-classify works; do edit the **** out of the work before submitting it. The second one is what we should do before publication, anyway. There is only one editing round between acceptance and publication in KP, and it's clear they look at that edit as finetuning, but giving the book a major overhaul.


I think you've hit the nail on the head with your editing comment. It almost seems as if they are looking for perfection. I am working with my editor daily. It has been nearly two weeks and we've still got nearly a third of my book left to edit. It's grueling and painful at times, but in the end I think it's definitely worth it.


----------



## AaronFrale

richard4507 said:


> shucks - my campaign ended a week ago and I haven't heard from them yet


Yeah it takes em about 10 days to decide. Of course, no news is good news. I assume the ones waiting a long time are getting shortlisted, but for all we know, they read and decide ours books on the first day and play air hockey the rest of the time.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

AaronFrale said:


> Yeah it takes em about 10 days to decide. Of course, no news is good news. I assume the ones waiting a long time are getting shortlisted, but for all we know, they read and decide ours books on the first day and play air hockey the rest of the time.


Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. People have been accepted immediately and then others have been rejected after almost the full wait time only to then be informed they didn't receive editorial feedback (it was during the feedback window) because they hadn't been shortlisted. I really can't understand their process, and the one thing that seems to be clear is that you can't draw any assumptions either way from wait time. Again unfortunately--because we'd all really like to puzzle some meaning out of it


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Billingsgate said:


> I'm also in the waiting room for almost a week now. I presume that, like other publishers, they meet for an editorial conference maybe once a week to decide what gets the nod. And this being Easter holiday time (I think; I don't live in the USA, so I don't know for sure), some of them may be away. I don't know. Just guessing. My take is that NOT getting a rejection within 48 hours of the campaign ending is a sign of hope.
> 
> Good luck to you. I hope we both have something to celebrate.


I am showing, of my votes, 24 are still in review. Some authors may already know but my in-review has not changed and is growing, so I don't know as a Scout.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Thursday. One more short evening shift and then I've got a four day weekend coming up and I can't wait.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
LAST DAY LEFT!  Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton
LAST DAY LEFT!  Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown
1 day left  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
2 days left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
4 days left  Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins
7 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
8 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
9 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
9 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
10 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
10 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
14 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
14 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
17 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
21 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
24 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
25 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
28 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
Death In Vermilion by Barbara El
The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton

Then signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Days in Tethers by Michael Shina Crown

Good luck to all four!

Mark


----------



## JadeKerrion

Quick Sicarius Soul update, which wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout.

I uploaded via my distributor for a May 16th release, and wasn't going to let Kindle Scout know until it actually released (for them to send out the notice that it's available.) I didn't even tell my mailing list...

However, it appears that Kindle Scout is on to me. They figured out that the book was available on Amazon, and sent out the "available now" notice, even though it's on pre-order for another 1.5 months.

The nice thing is that my rank on Sicarius Soul (the 5th book in a series) is now #54,506 in the Kindle Store on a $3.99 pre-order...


----------



## countwordsmith

I nominated:

The Grand Unraveling by L.N. Heintz
Death In Vermilion by Barbara Elle
The Moon Thief by M.L. Hamilton


----------



## AaronFrale

MelanieCellier said:


> because we'd all really like to puzzle some meaning out of it


I'm telling you. It's air hockey! The machine is broken right now which is why we are going on two months with no selected books. I knew if we conjectured long enough, we'd find out the truth!


----------



## Cecelia

JadeKerrion said:


> Quick Sicarius Soul update, which wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout.
> 
> I uploaded via my distributor for a May 16th release, and wasn't going to let Kindle Scout know until it actually released (for them to send out the notice that it's available.) I didn't even tell my mailing list...
> 
> However, it appears that Kindle Scout is on to me. They figured out that the book was available on Amazon, and sent out the "available now" notice, even though it's on pre-order for another 1.5 months.
> 
> The nice thing is that my rank on Sicarius Soul (the 5th book in a series) is now #54,506 in the Kindle Store on a $3.99 pre-order...


That's weird - so you didn't trigger the email? If anyone gets an email Mystic Evermore is ready - it won't be true. I won't be releasing that until July after I've finished this silly university subject. I'm supposed to be doing assignments now - not on KBoards. Someone shout at me...


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

JadeKerrion said:


> Quick Sicarius Soul update, which wasn't accepted by Kindle Scout.
> 
> I uploaded via my distributor for a May 16th release, and wasn't going to let Kindle Scout know until it actually released (for them to send out the notice that it's available.) I didn't even tell my mailing list...
> 
> However, it appears that Kindle Scout is on to me. They figured out that the book was available on Amazon, and sent out the "available now" notice, even though it's on pre-order for another 1.5 months.
> 
> The nice thing is that my rank on Sicarius Soul (the 5th book in a series) is now #54,506 in the Kindle Store on a $3.99 pre-order...


I've never heard of that happening. It must have something to do with the recent error (at least I'm assuming it's an error) where they sent out heaps of emails about really old Scout books. Maybe they somehow triggered a sweep of Scout books that never reported and yours just happened to get caught up in it as a recent one?


----------



## ML Hamilton

Good evening, fellow authors! This is the last day for my Kindle Scout campaign for The Moon Thief. I just wanted to come on and thank everyone who nominated my book. No matter what happens, the support of the community has been amazing and humbling. I am so thankful to you all. Having a community like this one behind you is something I treasure. Again, thank you!


----------



## 39416

Decon said:


> 9th February was the last date they accepted a KS book around six and a half weeks ago.


Wow. Well if they're wrapping up Scout, I hope they bring back ABNA. I thought that was way more fun.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

loraininflorida said:


> Wow. Well if they're wrapping up Scout, I hope they bring back ABNA. I thought that was way more fun.


If they're wrapping up the program, they really should stop accepting new books to begin their campaigns! (They're still accepting new books for the program, they just haven't selected anyone for publication for a month and a half.)


----------



## AaronFrale

MelanieCellier said:


> If they're wrapping up the program, they really should stop accepting new books to begin their campaigns!


Agreed, though I don't know if it is the end. You figure they'd announce versus just not picking a new title for publication. My guess is they are going through some overhaul to the selection process.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

AaronFrale said:


> Agreed, though I don't know if it is the end. You figure they'd announce versus just not picking a new title for publication. My guess is they are going through some overhaul to the selection process.


Yeah, that would be my guess, too, and would align with what we've heard from Kindle Press authors about a change in leadership and subsequent change in approach. Although when it comes to Amazon, I'm loath to rule anything out


----------



## KGGiarratano

MelanieCellier said:


> If they're wrapping up the program, they really should stop accepting new books to begin their campaigns! (They're still accepting new books for the program, they just haven't selected anyone for publication for a month and a half.)


Maybe, they are. I uploaded my campaign on Tuesday and have yet to get out content review. My last campaign was accepted within 30 minutes. Or they could just be super busy. *shrug*


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Agreed, though I don't know if it is the end. You figure they'd announce versus just not picking a new title for publication. My guess is they are going through some overhaul to the selection process.


I'd agree.

We go through this every time there's a long dry spell (and yes, we have gone six weeks without a selection at least once before). People worry that they're winding up the program. I do think they'd announce something if that were really the case.

I'm just guessing, but I think what may have happened is that KS accepted too many books early on, and a fair number of them didn't earn out. What we're seeing now may be a correction rather than a death spiral.

It was a happier time when lots of people were getting accepted, but KS still gives relatively better terms than a lot of small presses and provides exposure one can't readily get on one's own. For me, that's the real reason to keep doing it. If I get accepted, great. If not, that's great, too.

Of course, the Scouters will eventually give up if the program never selects anyone for publication. I think we'll be seeing someone picked some time soon.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Happy Good Friday, folks - and isn't that a bit of an oxymoron? Aren't ALL Fridays inherently good?

I see some of you folks are worried about Kindle Scout. Well, I don't have much more to tell you than what has ALREADY been told. It is true that the last book Kindle Scout accepted, WHERE THE CATS WILL NOT FOLLOW by Stephen Stromp, was accepted on February 9, 2018. That is almost two months ago. That is NOT a good sign - but I still feel very sure in predicting that Kindle Scout isn't going away anytime too soon. Things can change suddenly at Kindle - and I think that is all that is going on right now.

That is just my guessing, mind you.

I can tell you this much. I have received word that my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is going to be selectively promoted later this Spring. I can't give you folks any details due to the promotion's selective nature. For example - let's say that the promotion is going to be sent out to all of the Kindle-owning mermaids in Brazil. If you AREN'T a Brazilian mermaid then you are going to be seriously peeved off over not seeing any sign of the promotion - so that's why I cannot tell you.

I will tell you this.

I am VERY glad to be a part of Kindle Scout, because this means that my book is a part of the mighty Amazon machine. Throughout the last few years, Amazon has been encouraging brand loyalty. Amazon wants to have a selection of goods - Audiobooks, e-books, lawn mowers, movies, television shows and the like - that you can ONLY get on Amazon. That is what they desire. So KELPIE DREAMS - and Kindle Scout - offers me a tiny little toehold into the Amazon marketing system.

So I won't believe that the Kindle Scout sky is falling until the letters K, I, N, D, L, E, S, C, O, U, T come crashing down onto my lumpy old uncombed head. As far as I am concerned, the fact that they haven't selected a book in the last two months or so is STRICTLY circumstantial evidence. It might be I'm in denial. It might be that I am a sage-like guru sitting cross-legged and all-knowing as the tip-top peak of my Alpine perch gently massages my leathery old prostate and each word that I utter falls upon humanity's ears like a gentle rain of molten golden unheeded wisdom - I just haven't figured out which.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Bestseller by Carey Lewis
1 day left  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
3 days left  Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins
6 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
7 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
8 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
8 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
9 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
9 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
13 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
13 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
16 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
21 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
23 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
24 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
27 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Thanks Steve. I don't post every time I nominate, but want to let the group here know that I keep my nomination list full from your list with full marks for cover, title, etc and sometimes if there's two books on the same date and I only have one spot left, I show some love to the second one to try to even things out. Thanks for providing this great service to the group!


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Bestseller by Carey Lewis
The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## lewg

KGGiarratano said:


> Maybe, they are. I uploaded my campaign on Tuesday and have yet to get out content review. My last campaign was accepted within 30 minutes. Or they could just be super busy. *shrug*


Do you mind letting everyone know when and if your campaign gets accepted? I am hoping to submit my newest novel to KS next week. My campaign last time was accepted within a short period of time as well.


----------



## AaronFrale

Steve Vernon said:


> I can tell you this much. I have received word that my own Kindle Scout novel, KELPIE DREAMS, is going to be selectively promoted later this Spring.


I think that right there is good evidence to say that KS is still going. If they were winding down, they probably would be winding down on the books in their catalog too. I don't know how much overhead KS has, with the employee salaries of the folks who keep the boat going, ad costs, editor costs, $1,500 advances, etc. But I'd imagine that what they spend on KS, they make back on their successful titles. I'm sure the successful ones make up for the ones that weren't selected and didn't quite go anywhere.


----------



## Kay7979

Condolences to the last three on our list who got the "no thanks" emails today. All three look like very salable books. There seems to be no telling what the editors are looking for.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Kay7979 said:


> Condolences to the last three on our list who got the "no thanks" emails today. All three look like very salable books. There seems to be no telling what the editors are looking for.


More surprises. I thought they all had a good chance. So sad Amazon is missing out on so many good books.


----------



## KGGiarratano

Someone said they submitted a campaign last night and got it accepted this morning. So, I'm the outlier.


----------



## lewg

KGGiarratano said:


> Someone said they submitted a campaign last night and got it accepted this morning. So, I'm the outlier.


That's good to know. Hopefully you'll hear something soon.


----------



## AaronFrale

KGGiarratano said:


> Someone said they submitted a campaign last night and got it accepted this morning. So, I'm the outlier.


I would contact them and ask the status. They are a super awesome team and very responsive. I had to bug them more than usual this time around because I realized I had cut n' paste the first draft of my description (doh). I didn't notice until a week in (double doh), and then noticed a grammar mistake (triple doh). They made the changes and were super nice about it.


----------



## KGGiarratano

AaronFrale said:


> I would contact them and ask the status. They are a super awesome team and very responsive. I had to bug them more than usual this time around because I realized I had cut n' paste the first draft of my description (doh). I didn't notice until a week in (double doh), and then noticed a grammar mistake (triple doh). They made the changes and were super nice about it.


I did. I'm sure someone will get back to me after the weekend.


----------



## Billingsgate

Got my rejection last night (my time). I must say that I had no expectations of being selected. Hope, yes. Expectation, no. So my disappointment is not life-shattering.

What I did get out of it was probably the best editorial review I've ever had for a piece of my writing. The reviewer clearly read the book carefully and put much thought and detail into the review. And rather than simply listing its alleged weaknesses, the reviewer proposed some fixes, all of which make sense to me. I compare the _mind-bogglingly_ expensive edit I paid for from a "star" editor, with a big name in the publishing business, for a previous novel (not the current one). I got far more thoughtful critique out of the Scout editor review than from my "star" editor, and at less cost than I'd have paid for a freelance editor from Reedsy or elsewhere.

My conundrum now: After doing the needed redraft, to self-publish or not to self-publish? I'm experienced enough with indie publishing to know that it is damn difficult to promote a standalone novel, and the cost of ads can easily exceed the income. ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON was a one-off project for me, never intended to be part of a series, and not in the same genre as any of my other books, either published or in the process. So self-publishing can end up as a time and money black hole.

Without further ado, I share below an edited version of my Scout editor's feedback (there were many comments that would have zero meaning to you unless you read the book, and a list of certain choices of vocabulary--apparently my living outside the USA for half my life has influenced my word choices in favor of many Britishisms). The "English nerdery" the reviewer refers to does not mean my protagonist Serena is English; it's because she's an English teacher who throws in many observations about linguistics and the English language which tie into her thoughts and events.



> Thank you for submitting *Once in an Olive Moon* to Kindle Scout. Unfortunately, we have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to share with you some feedback that we hope you'll find useful and encouraging.
> 
> *General comments:*
> 
> Your prose is thoroughly professional, and your plot development is very tight -- it reminded us of a Hollywood RomCom movie. We also really liked Serena's observations about language, and the clever way you relate these to the surrounding plot. Your dialogue is good, although we do suggest tightening up a few things so that the characters' voices sound more individually consistent, and more distinct from one another. Your plot development is very solid and well-paced, but there are some elements that seem so implausibly over-the-top that we feel that readers are likely to call them out as shortcomings, and so we make suggestions below for tweaking these.
> 
> Developmental comments:
> 
> 
> In the main, you demonstrate a strong command of dialogue, but there are a couple of things that we think could be improved:
> 
> o Miko and Zuzie's professor boyfriend's ultra-nerdy speech is so over the top that it seems cartoonish. We get that this book is comedic, but we feel that you've gone so broad with the nerdisms that they rob these characters of their humanity, and when characters don't come across as plausible, their dialogue loses much of its emotional power -- which is important for both of these characters' roles as sounding boards for Serena.
> 
> o Zuzie's dialect is applied too inconsistently. Sometimes it's heavily loaded with contractions and slang, and other times it's almost entirely free of these things, and there doesn't seem to be a particular reason for these shifts. We recommend either making her speech more consistent one way or the other, or providing some rationale for the shifts.
> 
> o Elias's speech sounds almost exactly like Serena's, except that he says "ain't" and swears occasionally. It's one thing for Serena with all of her English nerdery (which is really brilliant, by the way -- bravo) to talk in long sentences and use lots of pithy synonyms for common words, but we feel that Elias doing the same homogenizes both characters' voices too much. We recommend shortening Elias's sentences a little bit, having him use pedestrian vocabulary more of the time, and portraying him as struggling a little bit when he is being eloquent. Or, you could go in the opposite direction have Serena make a point of observing that Elias shares her speaking style.
> Serena's students band together to commit multiple serious crimes and destroy a multigenerational family business. This is a comedy, of course, so to a certain extent, readers are conditioned to not think too hard about the real-life moral implications of stuff like this, but it's our experience that readers tend to think more about the morality of characters' actions in books than they do in movies or TV, and if you leave this part of the novel unchanged, we think it's very likely that you'll see some negative reviews. After all, it's Sandro -- not Loretta -- who's done Serena wrong, so Bieber's vengeance actually hits the wrong target. We suggest making Loretta and her family much more terrible so that while Bieber's vengeance may still hit the wrong mark, the reader will be able to rationalize it as serving some sort of karmic justice.
> 
> On behalf of the whole Scout team, we wish you great success with this novel, and hope that you'll continue to submit your work to Kindle Scout.


----------



## armstrong2700

Billingsgate said:


> Got my rejection last night (my time). I must say that I had no expectations of being selected. Hope, yes. Expectation, no. So my disappointment is not life-shattering.
> 
> What I did get out of it was probably the best editorial review I've ever had for a piece of my writing. The reviewer clearly read the book carefully and put much thought and detail into the review. And rather than simply listing its alleged weaknesses, the reviewer proposed some fixes, all of which make sense to me. I compare the _mind-bogglingly_ expensive edit I paid for from a "star" editor, with a big name in the publishing business, for a previous novel (not the current one). I got far more thoughtful critique out of the Scout editor review than from my "star" editor, and at less cost than I'd have paid for a freelance editor from Reedsy or elsewhere.
> 
> My conundrum now: After doing the needed redraft, to self-publish or not to self-publish? I'm experienced enough with indie publishing to know that it is damn difficult to promote a standalone novel, and the cost of ads can easily exceed the income. ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON was a one-off project for me, never intended to be part of a series, and not in the same genre as any of my other books, either published or in the process. So self-publishing can end up as a time and money black hole.
> 
> Without further ado, I share below an edited version of my Scout editor's feedback (there were many comments that would have zero meaning to you unless you read the book, and a list of certain choices of vocabulary--apparently my living outside the USA for half my life has influenced my word choices in favor of many Britishisms). The "English nerdery" the reviewer refers to does not mean my protagonist Serena is English; it's because she's an English teacher who throws in many observations about linguistics and the English language which tie into her thoughts and events.





Billingsgate said:


> Got my rejection last night (my time). I must say that I had no expectations of being selected. Hope, yes. Expectation, no. So my disappointment is not life-shattering.
> 
> What I did get out of it was probably the best editorial review I've ever had for a piece of my writing. The reviewer clearly read the book carefully and put much thought and detail into the review. And rather than simply listing its alleged weaknesses, the reviewer proposed some fixes, all of which make sense to me. I compare the _mind-bogglingly_ expensive edit I paid for from a "star" editor, with a big name in the publishing business, for a previous novel (not the current one). I got far more thoughtful critique out of the Scout editor review than from my "star" editor, and at less cost than I'd have paid for a freelance editor from Reedsy or elsewhere.
> 
> My conundrum now: After doing the needed redraft, to self-publish or not to self-publish? I'm experienced enough with indie publishing to know that it is damn difficult to promote a standalone novel, and the cost of ads can easily exceed the income. ONCE IN AN OLIVE MOON was a one-off project for me, never intended to be part of a series, and not in the same genre as any of my other books, either published or in the process. So self-publishing can end up as a time and money black hole.
> 
> Without further ado, I share below an edited version of my Scout editor's feedback (there were many comments that would have zero meaning to you unless you read the book, and a list of certain choices of vocabulary--apparently my living outside the USA for half my life has influenced my word choices in favor of many Britishisms). The "English nerdery" the reviewer refers to does not mean my protagonist Serena is English; it's because she's an English teacher who throws in many observations about linguistics and the English language which tie into her thoughts and events.


Well J.R.,

I am sorry to hear that you did not get selected. I thought you might be interested to know when the Thank you letters went out. I got my notice on your book 8 minutes ago (10:48 CST). I came on here and read your thoughts and the feedback they gave you. Thank you for sharing that. It sounds mostly like positive feedback. Yet, it is no fun. I am not looking forward to that letter going out to my voters at all, unless I am selected. And, good bad or great novel, that is always a small chance of selection. You did a good job and should be proud. I think you ran a great campaign with a quality product. Will you self publish? -Ryan


----------



## armstrong2700

J.R.,

I should probably ID myself better - this is Ryan Armstrong (Love and Hate).


----------



## Billingsgate

armstrong2700 said:


> Well J.R.,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you did not get selected. I thought you might be interested to know when the Thank you letters went out. I got my notice on your book 8 minutes ago (10:48 CST). I came on here and read your thoughts and the feedback they gave you. Thank you for sharing that. It sounds mostly like positive feedback. Yet, it is no fun. I am not looking forward to that letter going out to my voters at all, unless I am selected. And, good bad or great novel, that is always a small chance of selection. You did a good job and should be proud. I think you ran a great campaign with a quality product. Will you self publish? -Ryan


Thanks. As I said in my post, I am rather hesitant to self-publish. I'm experienced enough with indie publishing to know that there are two options for a one-off book, which is neither part of a series nor relates to my regular genre, and for which I have ZERO mailing list:

1) Self-publish, give out lots of free copies, sink a huge amount of time and advertising dollars into promoting it, very possibly lose money (or make very little), and very definitely suck major time and attention from my other writing.
2) Self-publish, hope for the best, and probably sell 3 copies in two years.

I'm not being cynical, but realistic. Though I should clarify: _I am not trying to discourage anyone from self-publishing._ If this is your first book or you've never published anything else, I encourage anyone who's been rejected to do the rewrites, then either query agents or (much better) self-publish and invest the time, effort, and money to kickstart your career. In my case, I am already producing and promoting a somewhat successful kids' book series, while also working on a major ambitious historical novel I've invested 5 years into already. And doing other income generating work on the side. And finding time to devote to my dear and supportive wife. My priorities, therefore, for now, today at least, must place self-publishing _Once in an Olive Moon_ rather low on my list.

The Scout campaign was a fascinating experiment in my never-ending exploration of the new world of publishing. I will lick my surface wounds for a few days, then decide what to do.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so it's Saturday.

It's a fine soft morning out there. A little damp but very mild. Some folks at work on Thursday told me that we were getting buckets of snow, but I just told them let's wait and see.

Like the fellow falling out of the twenty story building was heard to say as he passed every single window - "So far, so good."

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
2 days left  Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins
5 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
6 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
7 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
7 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
8 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
8 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
12 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
12 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
15 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
20 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
22 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
23 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
26 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Haha, Easter seems to have put you into fine fettle, Steve


----------



## Used To Be BH

Billingsgate said:


> Thanks. As I said in my post, I am rather hesitant to self-publish. I'm experienced enough with indie publishing to know that there are two options for a one-off book, which is neither part of a series nor relates to my regular genre, and for which I have ZERO mailing list:
> 
> 1) Self-publish, give out lots of free copies, sink a huge amount of time and advertising dollars into promoting it, very possibly lose money (or make very little), and very definitely suck major time and attention from my other writing.
> 2) Self-publish, hope for the best, and probably sell 3 copies in two years.
> 
> I'm not being cynical, but realistic. Though I should clarify: _I am not trying to discourage anyone from self-publishing._ If this is your first book or you've never published anything else, I encourage anyone who's been rejected to do the rewrites, then either query agents or (much better) self-publish and invest the time, effort, and money to kickstart your career. In my case, I am already producing and promoting a somewhat successful kids' book series, while also working on a major ambitious historical novel I've invested 5 years into already. And doing other income generating work on the side. And finding time to devote to my dear and supportive wife. My priorities, therefore, for now, today at least, must place self-publishing _Once in an Olive Moon_ rather low on my list.
> 
> The Scout campaign was a fascinating experiment in my never-ending exploration of the new world of publishing. I will lick my surface wounds for a few days, then decide what to do.


You make some good points, but when you outline the dilemma, it isn't clear to me what the alternative to self-publishing is in your mind: trad publishing, or not publishing at all.

My theory on the latter is that it would be a waste of all the effort you put into the book in the first place. If you have a lot else going on (as it seems you do), the potential long wait for a response from agents and/or trad publishers wouldn't really lose anything.

There is an important exception to what I just said. If you worked up a huge amount of momentum during your Scout campaign, it might make sense to self publish and capitalize on that.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

I'm sorry to hear that! I got the notice via email  I really enjoyed the excerpt of your book, and I look forward to reading it whenever it comes out (via whatever medium you choose). If you don't release it through Amazon, send me a message with the details of its location so I can buy it. Awesome concept!



Billingsgate said:


> Got my rejection last night (my time). I must say that I had no expectations of being selected. Hope, yes. Expectation, no. So my disappointment is not life-shattering."


----------



## Kay7979

Billingsgate said:


> Thanks. As I said in my post, I am rather hesitant to self-publish. I'm experienced enough with indie publishing to know that there are two options for a one-off book, which is neither part of a series nor relates to my regular genre, and for which I have ZERO mailing list:
> 
> 1) Self-publish, give out lots of free copies, sink a huge amount of time and advertising dollars into promoting it, very possibly lose money (or make very little), and very definitely suck major time and attention from my other writing.
> 2) Self-publish, hope for the best, and probably sell 3 copies in two years.
> 
> I'm not being cynical, but realistic. Though I should clarify: _I am not trying to discourage anyone from self-publishing._ If this is your first book or you've never published anything else, I encourage anyone who's been rejected to do the rewrites, then either query agents or (much better) self-publish and invest the time, effort, and money to kickstart your career. In my case, I am already producing and promoting a somewhat successful kids' book series, while also working on a major ambitious historical novel I've invested 5 years into already. And doing other income generating work on the side. And finding time to devote to my dear and supportive wife. My priorities, therefore, for now, today at least, must place self-publishing _Once in an Olive Moon_ rather low on my list.
> 
> The Scout campaign was a fascinating experiment in my never-ending exploration of the new world of publishing. I will lick my surface wounds for a few days, then decide what to do.


I think you underestimate the book's potential and salability. You don't need a big mailing list, and you don't need to spend a lot on advertising. Put it in Kindle Unlimited, run an AMS ad, and see how it does. The cover is great, the concept is fun, and I think it has cross-genre appeal. If it gets momentum early, it might do quite well. If it doesn't, take it out of KU after ninety days and use it as a giveaway to attract readers to your other work.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Added to my open slots:

The Poet and the Muse by Navi Wang
Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins

Good luck!

DMC


----------



## Matthew Speak

Here comes my second campaign on KS, amid troubling rumors and speculations. And the fact that KS rarely offers contracts to sequels, no matter how well the first book sold for them. But since they published the first one, it's either this or just straight self-publish at this point, so I'm going with KS again just in case. I am finding it very odd that they haven't offered a contract to any books since early Feb. It was approved the other day and will be available for nominations tomorrow!


----------



## TascheLaine

*HOPPY EASTER WEEKEND!* (See what I did there )

I decided to have a virtual book launch party on Facebook Monday. I'll check back in after and let ya know how it went. I'm super nervous!

Also, have you heard of Readers' Favorite? If not, they're worth checking out. They provide Editorial Reviews and they're not as $$pendy as Kirkus. I just received my first FIVE STAR review from them! Here's a link to their site for your convenience: https://readersfavorite.com/

And here's my review if you're curious:

"Based on a true story, Closure by Tasche Laine follows the story of Tara Carter and Trey Thompson, who grew up together but were separated by unforeseen circumstances. Trey is two months older than Tara, and because their moms were close friends, the kids got to do a lot together. At their tender age, Trey would declare: 'When I grow up, I'm going to marry Tara!' But their affection for each other, pure and powerful as could be, would go through the test of time with separation. But they can't erase the memories of each other, so they keep in contact through letters. It will be twenty years before they get the chance to see each other again.

There is so much beauty in this story and Tasche Laine knows how to help readers connect with some of the moving memories of their childhood. I enjoyed the tone of the story-compelling and clear. It is told in an arresting first person narrative voice-a really irresistible voice-which pulls the reader in and allows them to see events through the eyes of the characters. The use of the epistolary style is skillful and it adds a lot to the story's development in areas of plot, character, and theme. Closure features very compelling themes, and personal trials and personal development are woven neatly into the story. The themes of family, love, rape, and relationships are well developed in the plot. Readers will be pulled in by the intensity of emotions and the drama that is featured in the writing. It's a beautiful story, beautifully told." -Divine Zape, Readers' Favorite

Have a great weekend!
~Tasche


----------



## lewg

I have worked with my editor for thirteen long, grueling days now.  She is ridiculously thorough, which at the end of the day is a good thing.  My experience this time around compared to last year is like night and day.  The editor I had last year had my book for three days and gave me very general feedback.  The editor I have now calls me nightly and we painstakingly go through x number of pages.  Sometimes I feel like pulling out my hair (if I had any).  Anyway, I am hoping to submit my manuscript to KS on Tuesday.  Hopefully, some novels will get picked up soon.


----------



## Billingsgate

lewg said:


> I have worked with my editor for thirteen long, grueling days now. She is ridiculously thorough, which at the end of the day is a good thing. My experience this time around compared to last year is like night and day. The editor I had last year had my book for three days and gave me very general feedback. The editor I have now calls me nightly and we painstakingly go through x number of pages. Sometimes I feel like pulling out my hair (if I had any).


Who's your editor? I want to work with someone like that. I also have very little hair to pull out.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Kay7979 said:


> I think you underestimate the book's potential and salability. You don't need a big mailing list, and you don't need to spend a lot on advertising. Put it in Kindle Unlimited, run an AMS ad, and see how it does. The cover is great, the concept is fun, and I think it has cross-genre appeal. If it gets momentum early, it might do quite well. If it doesn't, take it out of KU after ninety days and use it as a giveaway to attract readers to your other work.


What Kay said. Yes, standalones are a difficult sell, but it can work! For a while, my time travel _Chameleon in a Mirror_ was my bestselling book, just with some low-level FB ads. But those are no longer profitable, at least for me, and for some reason CIAM doesn't work as well with AMS ads. Nonetheless, it still sells a few copies a month.

But of course you can also try to go the traditional route. Either way, good luck. I really liked the excerpt.


----------



## lewg

Billingsgate said:


> Who's your editor? I want to work with someone like that. I also have very little hair to pull out.


My editor is a good friend of mine (I work in a college environment). She's looking at my book as a favor and doesn't edit books per se. She has an extensive background in English, but is retired now. She read my first novel in its manuscript form that I wrote over 35 years ago as a teen. She told me that if I ever wanted her to edit any future books to give her a call and that's exactly what I did. The best thing of all is that it's not costing me a single penny; however, I fully intend to make it worth her while.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Good Morning! I just wanted to drop in and say thank you to everyone that's contributed to this massive thread. Tons of information that I've unfortunately not been able to absorb completely, but I'm trying. I've tried to vote for people when I can (Steve several of the books in today's list are under review and no longer voteable). I just wanted to drop in and plug my new campaign. I've never done Kindle Scout before, but I tried to have a good cover, blurb, and first 5k words. We'll see what happens and good luck to everyone!
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LAOIHGWHKG1O


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Sunday.

I've spent the morning putting together a new blog entry. It took a lot longer than I had intended. I've just had dinner and then this afternoon I am tackling my income tax report.

Whee!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins
4 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
5 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
6 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
6 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
7 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
7 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
11 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
11 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
14 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
19 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
21 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
22 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
25 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
29 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
29 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kristine McKinley said:


> Good Morning! I just wanted to drop in and say thank you to everyone that's contributed to this massive thread. Tons of information that I've unfortunately not been able to absorb completely, but I'm trying. I've tried to vote for people when I can (Steve several of the books in today's list are under review and no longer voteable). I just wanted to drop in and plug my new campaign. I've never done Kindle Scout before, but I tried to have a good cover, blurb, and first 5k words. We'll see what happens and good luck to everyone!
> https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/LAOIHGWHKG1O


Er...um...it might be that you were looking at either yesterday or Friday's list, seeing as I just put up today's list about a minute ago.

Just saying...


----------



## Matthew Speak

Steve Vernon said:


> Er...um...it might be that you were looking at either yesterday or Friday's list, seeing as I just put up today's list about a minute ago.
> 
> Just saying...


Hi Steve! Mine just went live today. . .here's my link. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/AXURF73514R5


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Haha Steve you're right...April Fools! >.> I totally meant that as a joke. Totally.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kristine McKinley said:


> Haha Steve you're right...April Fools! >.> I totally meant that as a joke. Totally.


Totally.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Sunday.
> 
> I've spent the morning putting together a new blog entry. It took a lot longer than I had intended. I've just had dinner and then this afternoon I am tackling my income tax report.
> 
> Whee!


You know how to live, Steve...


----------



## AnyaPavelle

So, I took the plunge and submitted my book to KS today.  

I've been editing, revising, and editing again and again. Sometimes, it's necessary just to _do_ and stop thinking about it. It's in the content review state right now.

Ah!!!!


----------



## lewg

AnyaPavelle said:


> So, I took the plunge and submitted my book to KS today.
> 
> I've been editing, revising, and editing again and again. Sometimes, it's necessary just to _do_ and stop thinking about it. It's in the content review state right now.
> 
> Ah!!!!


I feel your pain. I've been working with an editor on my book for two weeks now. I agree, sometimes you've just got to do it and say this it it. Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

lewg said:


> I feel your pain. I've been working with an editor on my book for two weeks now. I agree, sometimes you've just got to do it and say this it it. Good luck with your campaign.


Agreed. Nothing is ever really "perfect," so there are infinite potential changes to make. It can be maddening. Thanks for the good wishes. And luck to you on yours!


----------



## cyberianexile

Hi, everyone!

I have a question. I'm new, so I apologize if my issue has been addressed elsewhere (I couldn't find it). I received word yesterday that my KS campaign had been accepted, and to check it out prior to launch to make sure there were no problems. Well, I checked it out and my meticulous formatting had been partially undone. I sent a message to KS, but didn't hear back. A few hours later I sent another panicked message, and didn't get a reply. The campaign went live as is--wonky formatting and all.

So...is it too late to get them to fix it now that it's live? And how much is bad formatting likely to hurt me (assuming anyone reads the sample at all)?

This is a book that was accepted for publication by a traditional press (I bought it back before it was ever published), was thoroughly and excruciatingly edited, and now looks kind of sloppy and amateurish due to weird paragraphs and chapter headers. 

The Myth of Wile E


----------



## armstrong2700

I have really appreciated this thread throughout my campaign - including during this final stretch.  Thank you Steve for listing my book, and for giving us all a chance to support each other.  I keep voting and nothing yet - but all we can do is keep trying.

Happy Easter!

-Ryan


----------



## TascheLaine

cyberianexile said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I have a question. I'm new, so I apologize if my issue has been addressed elsewhere (I couldn't find it). I received word yesterday that my KS campaign had been accepted, and to check it out prior to launch to make sure there were no problems. Well, I checked it out and my meticulous formatting had been partially undone. I sent a message to KS, but didn't hear back. A few hours later I sent another panicked message, and didn't get a reply. The campaign went live as is--wonky formatting and all.
> 
> So...is it too late to get them to fix it now that it's live? And how much is bad formatting likely to hurt me (assuming anyone reads the sample at all)?
> 
> This is a book that was accepted for publication by a traditional press (I bought it back before it was ever published), was thoroughly and excruciatingly edited, and now looks kind of sloppy and amateurish due to weird paragraphs and chapter headers.
> 
> The Myth of Wile E


They're usually great about fixing errors--even after it goes live. But they don't work Sundays. They'll probably make your fixes tomorrow. No worries


----------



## cyberianexile

TascheLaine said:


> They're usually great about fixing errors--even after it goes live. But they don't work Sundays. They'll probably make your fixes tomorrow. No worries


Ah!! That's great to know! Thanks so much.


----------



## armstrong2700

TascheLaine said:


> They're usually great about fixing errors--even after it goes live. But they don't work Sundays. They'll probably make your fixes tomorrow. No worries


Totally agree. They are and they are really supportive. I will bet they do it Monday.


----------



## Matthew Speak

cyberianexile said:


> Ah!! That's great to know! Thanks so much.


Yeah, they should get to it. I had the same problem. I decided to "fix" something just before I submitted it, and I left a typo in the second paragraph. Ugh!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Monday and I am tuckered. I've got the day off today, going back to the work-world by tomorrow.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins
3 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
4 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
5 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
5 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
6 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
6 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
10 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
10 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
13 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
18 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
20 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
21 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
24 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
28 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
28 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
28 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Matthew Speak

Kindle Scout is over. Just got an email this morning that they won't be accepting any new submissions after April 3rd. Not sure what that means for those of us with campaigns up on the site.


----------



## RE Johnston

Yep, just got the same email. 

"As of April 3rd, Kindle Scout will no longer accept new submissions, and you will no longer be able to start a new Kindle Scout campaign. Once the current campaigns end their voting period, you will have until May 31st to log into your Kindle Scout profile, redeem free copies of your selected nominations, and save any info you may want."


----------



## Rich Amooi

Did you all see they canceled the Kindle Scout program?


----------



## richard4507

BOOM - the email i just received:

Dear valued scout,

_As a member of the Kindle Scout voter community, we wanted to let you know of some upcoming changes being made to the Kindle Scout program.

As of April 3rd, Kindle Scout will no longer accept new submissions, and you will no longer be able to start a new Kindle Scout campaign. Once the current campaigns end their voting period, you will have until May 31st to log into your Kindle Scout profile, redeem free copies of your selected nominations, and save any info you may want.

If you have any questions about your Kindle Scout account, please contact our Customer Support team at [email protected]

We appreciate the support that you've provided over the years. Thanks to readers like you, hundreds of books have been selected for publication since Kindle Scout was started in 2015: http://amzn.to/2jciThO

Please continue supporting debut and emerging authors on Goodreads and Amazon.com by submitting reviews on each.

Warm wishes,
The Kindle Scout team_

now we know they've been accepting fewer and fewer books!


----------



## CelinaSummers

Just the latest blow in a career spent with the most laughable rejection history possible. Interestingly, a week after my campaign ended, my book is still listed as under review by a program that tomorrow will no longer exist. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Blast it all.....this is terrible. I think KS is a great program, one that offers authors (at all levels) a chance for exposure and Amazon marketing. I know it's selfish of me to hope that my submission from yesterday will still be accepted. It's in content review. Well, whatever happens, it was a good run.


----------



## JT Osbourne

A real shame because it was a platform that gave those of us starting out a real chance at getting our work seen by those who might not have seen it otherwise. Hopefully, some sort of Phoenix program emerges over time.


----------



## 97251

I got the email. I voted for many of you. I had considered submitting for KS then changed my mind. 

It must be a blow for people who were considering submitting. 

Well, good luck everyone. I think there are still many opportunities for visibility and promotion, and at the end of the day, good writing is what counts. 

I also really admired the community spirit in this thread.


----------



## AaronFrale

For those of you with books up or considering a last ditch effort. Here is the official word for authors:

"Should your manuscript be shortlisted during this period, you may receive personalized manuscript feedback and the normal Kindle Scout terms will continue to apply for books that are selected for publication. Published Kindle Scout eBooks will remain available for sale on Amazon, will continue to earn royalties, and be eligible for inclusion in a variety of promotional opportunities."

Maybe still worth putting in a book by 4/3 if you got one ready to go?

However, it's hard to imagine the voting public will stick around after today and whether or not they even select a book during the death throws. The real question is whether I publish my book that's up after rejection, or hold off to see what else Amazon might be cooking. I came here from ABNA, so I'm curious as to what is next if anything.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> For those of you with books up or considering a last ditch effort. Here is the official word for authors:
> 
> "Should your manuscript be shortlisted during this period, you may receive personalized manuscript feedback and the normal Kindle Scout terms will continue to apply for books that are selected for publication. Published Kindle Scout eBooks will remain available for sale on Amazon, will continue to earn royalties, and be eligible for inclusion in a variety of promotional opportunities."
> 
> Maybe still worth putting in a book by 4/3 if you got one ready to go?
> 
> However, it's hard to imagine the voting public will stick around after today and whether or not they even select a book during the death throws. The real question is whether I publish my book that's up after rejection, or hold off to see what else Amazon might be cooking. I came here from ABNA, so I'm curious as to what is next if anything.


Amazon has run some contests since ABNA, but all confined to a particular country (such as UK or India). I wouldn't mind seeing ABNA (or some alternative) reemerge from the ashes of KS, which I am very sorry to see go.

I think KS was a great idea, but, as with so many other things, Amazon didn't implement it as well as it might have. Making Kindle Press the poor stepchild among the imprints (presumably with fewer advertising resources), not bothering to find a better name for Kindle Press, not being consistent in trying to cultivate long-term relationships with authors--all these things may not have guaranteed failure, but they certainly reduced the prospects of success.

A lot of us were all-in. Amazon wasn't. I suppose we shouldn't really be surprised.


----------



## Kimjwest

Yep. Just got the email as well about the end of Scout.  Oh well, my career as a published author began here so I’m thankful for KS.  All the best to everyone.


----------



## cyberianexile

CelinaSummers said:


> Just the latest blow in a career spent with the most laughable rejection history possible. Interestingly, a week after my campaign ended, my book is still listed as under review by a program that tomorrow will no longer exist.
> 
> Unbelievable.


If I read the email correctly, you still might be chosen for publication. They just aren't accepting any new campaigns. Good luck!


----------



## David VanDyke

Bill Hiatt said:


> A lot of us were all-in. Amazon wasn't. I suppose we shouldn't really be surprised.


S/he who loves least controls the relationship. This is true of any relationship--personal, business, whatever.

As they say in the Corps, "Every Marine loves the Corps, but the Corps does not love every Marine."

x10 for Amazon and writers.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think KS was a great idea, but, as with so many other things, Amazon didn't implement it as well as it might have. Making Kindle Press the poor stepchild among the imprints (presumably with fewer advertising resources), not bothering to find a better name for Kindle Press, not being consistent in trying to cultivate long-term relationships with authors--all these things may not have guaranteed failure, but they certainly reduced the prospects of success.
> 
> A lot of us were all-in. Amazon wasn't. I suppose we shouldn't really be surprised.


Couldn't agree more. I was delighted to get my rights back.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Amazon has run some contests since ABNA, but all confined to a particular country (such as UK or India). I wouldn't mind seeing ABNA (or some alternative) reemerge from the ashes of KS, which I am very sorry to see go.


Yeah, they did something a while back where you put a tag in your newly published book, and it would make it eligible for a contest. While I like the idea of going in the direction of running contests for newly published books, I think just going on sales ranking doesn't give the underdog a prayer against a person with an established audience and a giant advertising budget. I liked KS because it seemed that a well written book that may not have the large social network, or gobs of money for ads still had a shot. Also, more people were given a chance over something like ABNA that only gives the lucky few extra support. It would be interesting to see if they do something with newly published books, but also made it so it isn't the biggest ad budget wins.


----------



## Steve Vernon

richard4507 said:


> BOOM - the email i just received:
> 
> Dear valued scout,
> 
> _As a member of the Kindle Scout voter community, we wanted to let you know of some upcoming changes being made to the Kindle Scout program.
> 
> As of April 3rd, Kindle Scout will no longer accept new submissions, and you will no longer be able to start a new Kindle Scout campaign. Once the current campaigns end their voting period, you will have until May 31st to log into your Kindle Scout profile, redeem free copies of your selected nominations, and save any info you may want.
> 
> If you have any questions about your Kindle Scout account, please contact our Customer Support team at [email protected]
> 
> We appreciate the support that you've provided over the years. Thanks to readers like you, hundreds of books have been selected for publication since Kindle Scout was started in 2015: http://amzn.to/2jciThO
> 
> Please continue supporting debut and emerging authors on Goodreads and Amazon.com by submitting reviews on each.
> 
> Warm wishes,
> The Kindle Scout team_
> 
> now we know they've been accepting fewer and fewer books!


Well, "upcoming changes" is one way to phrase it.

I know that we aren't allowed to swear on kboards, but I am swearing just a little bit inside of my head. I'm old enough to understand that things generally change, but I had really begun to get used to to things being how they are. I've remained optimistic throughout the whole process, even when things looked really bad. It's just my nature. I work in an office full of people who moan and groan and doom-say over every passing development. Me, I'd just rather put on a bold front and carry on. I expect I would have done fine in the The Battle of Britain.

But now it is definite.

I'm not sure what I am going to do with my book yet. The book is being promoted throughout April, so I'm going to hold on to see how that turns out. This month actually is the two year mark for my acceptance, so according to the original terms of the contract I am entitled to pull out if I haven't made a certain amount of money. I'm going to have to figure on this.

I'm going to miss you folks as this group inevitably peters out. I'm going to miss putting up the list and retweet some folks and waving my flag of encouragement whenever I get the chance. I really felt like I was part of a community, even more so than I felt in the private group of Kindle Scout winners that I belong to. It isn't that they were all that unfriendly a bunch, you understand. It's just how darned welcome you guys made me feel over here at kboards.

Well, change happens. Sometimes it rains and sometimes it pours. New opportunities will arise. Kindle might have some secret plan, but I will danged if I can fathom what it might be.

For now, I'll raise a drink all of you folks out there in kboard-land.


----------



## TascheLaine

Wow, that explains so much. Good luck to everyone with current campaigns! Maybe they'll go out with a bang and select a bunch to publish at the very end...


----------



## Jada Ryker

My KP title did very well after its Sep 2016 publication, especially the first few months and fairly quickly earned back its advance. It tanked like the doomed Titanic a few months ago.

Ironically, my KP title was put on the Prime Reading program about a week ago and was included in this month's (April) 99 cents promotion. It's popped up from 300,000 paid ranking since the inclusion in Prime Reading and hit paid ranking 17,000 this morning  I know many of you do much better on KDP, but it warmed my heart.

My email today included: "Your published Kindle Press eBook will remain available for sale on Amazon, will continue to earn royalties, and will remain eligible for inclusion in a variety of promotional opportunities."

Thanks so much for the helpful advice I've received over the past two years. Steve, Lincoln, Bill, Jaxon, Lexi, Julianne, ID Johnson, the list goes on and on, I appreciate you guys so much.

You have a tremendous amount of talent. I'm positive many of you will hit the NYT Bestseller List.

Good luck


----------



## CelinaSummers

cyberianexile said:


> If I read the email correctly, you still might be chosen for publication. They just aren't accepting any new campaigns. Good luck!


LOL My negativity is a running joke. I spent a great many years having my work get almost to the end of every traditional publishing route only to be rejected with a "We really love this but...we don't know where to shelve it, so we're going to have to pass." Had a great agent who loved my work and believed in it for seven years, which is much longer than almost any agent would. I've had to learn how to deal with rejection the hard way...probably the hardest way imaginable, when a junior editor says, "Oh this is so great!" and gets shot down by the money-conscious senior editor at the end of a months' long process. Now I'm learning the self-publishing routes, which has been trial and error as I try to find out what works and what doesn't.

Life would be much easier if I could just write formulaic stuff. Ah well. Always onwards and upwards...or at the very least staggering sideways.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> Well, "upcoming changes" is one way to phrase it.
> 
> I know that we aren't allowed to swear on kboards, but I am swearing just a little bit inside of my head. I'm old enough to understand that things generally change, but I had really begun to get used to to things being how they are. I've remained optimistic throughout the whole process, even when things looked really bad. It's just my nature. I work in an office full of people who moan and groan and doom-say over every passing development. Me, I'd just rather put on a bold front and carry on. I expect I would have done fine in the The Battle of Britain.
> 
> I'm going to miss you folks as this group inevitably peters out. I'm going to miss putting up the list and retweet some folks and waving my flag of encouragement whenever I get the chance. I really felt like I was part of a community, even more so than I felt in the private group of Kindle Scout winners that I belong to. It isn't that they were all that unfriendly a bunch, you understand. It's just how darned welcome you guys made me feel over here at kboards.


Steve, many thanks for your work and positive attitude on this thread. You'd have been just great in the Battle of Britain, I'm certain.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Well, if anyone still wants to submit, I recommend doing it now. Mine just got accepted, and the campaign will go live on April 4th. In other words, the gates are still open, so to speak.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

AnyaPavelle said:


> Well, if anyone still wants to submit, I recommend doing it now. Mine just got accepted, and the campaign will go live on April 4th. In other words, the gates are still open, so to speak.


I'm picturing you diving under them even as they swing closed for the last time...


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'm picturing you diving under them even as they swing closed for the last time...


Lol! It was more like the universe was screaming at me all weekend, so as soon as I got some last words from my editor yesterday, I hit the submit button. Phew.


----------



## ID Johnson

Jada Ryker said:


> Thanks so much for the helpful advice I've received over the past two years. Steve, Lincoln, Bill, Jaxon, Lexi, Julianne, ID Johnson, the list goes on and on, I appreciate you guys so much.


Now, that is some list to be included on! Thank you, Jada! I feel like saying something along the lines of, "It's been an honor serving with each of you."
Maybe we need to start an entirely new thread, something like, Life After Kindle Scout--a little different than the "My Book Wasn't Selected" thread but just a way to still stay connected with each other now that this adventure is over. The authors I've met on this thread are still some of the most influential and supportive people I know, and it would be nice to continue to have a place to "hang out" together.


----------



## AnneC

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm going to miss you folks as this group inevitably peters out. I'm going to miss putting up the list and retweet some folks and waving my flag of encouragement whenever I get the chance. I really felt like I was part of a community, even more so than I felt in the private group of Kindle Scout winners that I belong to. It isn't that they were all that unfriendly a bunch, you understand. It's just how darned welcome you guys made me feel over here at kboards.


I am going to miss this group and you, Steve, though I can still connect with you on the KSW group. You have done so much for this community. Still feeling stunned...but not all that surprised.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

All I can say is "sigh." It was a great experience. I guess I'm even more glad now that I didn't get accepted.

If anyone is interested, a friend of mine has a FB page / website dedicated to indies: A Reader Recommends.

https://www.facebook.com/areaderrecommends/

She has done quite well with her books, and tries her darndest to help promote others. If you want to join the FB group, she'll list your book (first come, first served). You can communicate with her through this group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/IndependentAuthorSupportGroup/


----------



## Vincent Perales

This is very unfortunate news. I went to Kindle Scout because of what happened with CreateSpace. My book, Tempt, is still campaigning and I got 17 days left on it. I plan on publishing my novel, regardless how this turns out. I'll take out a loan or donate blood for cash to make it happen, lol. 

Wow...what is going on behind the scenes at Amazon? Are they just nuking their writing division or are they consolidating/revamping everything?  

So, I'm left with a predicament. What do I do? Do I keep promoting? How do I keep promoting if it's all going away? Do I even want them to accept me?


----------



## Kay7979

I'm sure my comments didn't have anything to do with this, but when KS sent me the survey after my last campaign, I talked more about the program in general than my campaign in particular. I said I had submitted my book more for the exposure than because I was hoping to "win." They don't do much with epic fantasy, and five years is a long time to give up control of marketing when I can market the book better than they're likely to. I said many of us have noticed that only the most successful books get much promotion, and the rest are left to languish. I told them they should give winning authors the option to utilize AMS and chip in for advertising in newsletters etc. If they resurrect the program, I hope they revamp it so authors have more control of their own destinies.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Glad I didn't wait around to submit my manuscript to Kindle Scout. At least I will able to get personalized manuscript feedback from professionals. I can be happy in knowing that in the first week of this campaign I had more views then my entire last campaign did for the whole term.

*I do hope those of us on this thread still stick around long enough to vote for those who have current campaigns running. If the public stops participating, the KB community may be the only ones putting in any nominations.*

It was a joy interacting with each of you. We will have to come up with another way to support one another with future endeavors.

Best to everyone in the future,
DMC


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Kay7979 said:


> I'm sure my comments didn't have anything to do with this, but when KS sent me the survey after my last campaign, I talked more about the program in general than my campaign in particular. I said I had submitted my book more for the exposure than because I was hoping to "win." They don't do much with epic fantasy, and five years is a long time to give up control of marketing when I can market the book better than they're likely to. I said many of us have noticed that only the most successful books get much promotion, and the rest are left to languish. I told them they should give winning authors the option to utilize AMS and chip in for advertising in newsletters etc. If they resurrect the program, I hope they revamp it so authors have more control of their own destinies.


My experience was that for the first eighteen months I had books with Kindle Press the marketing was awesome. My first book earned out its advance in three weeks, the second in six. I loved that I didn't have to do any promotion and could focus on writing. My other non-KP books sold more too. But when Megan left and new staff took over, everything changed. Their idea of 'promotion' was to lower the price. I wrote to them and said that if I was expected to promote my own books, they should have told me. Also, what was their USP if they didn't give our books Amazon marketing?

And what on earth was the point of wasting time giving feedback to non-selected authors? I know some authors were grateful, but how did that help KP's bottom line? And encouraging Nanowrimo entries - why? I think the new staff lost the plot.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> Well, "upcoming changes" is one way to phrase it.
> 
> I know that we aren't allowed to swear on kboards, but I am swearing just a little bit inside of my head. I'm old enough to understand that things generally change, but I had really begun to get used to to things being how they are. I've remained optimistic throughout the whole process, even when things looked really bad. It's just my nature. I work in an office full of people who moan and groan and doom-say over every passing development. Me, I'd just rather put on a bold front and carry on. I expect I would have done fine in the The Battle of Britain.
> 
> But now it is definite.
> 
> I'm not sure what I am going to do with my book yet. The book is being promoted throughout April, so I'm going to hold on to see how that turns out. This month actually is the two year mark for my acceptance, so according to the original terms of the contract I am entitled to pull out if I haven't made a certain amount of money. I'm going to have to figure on this.
> 
> I'm going to miss you folks as this group inevitably peters out. I'm going to miss putting up the list and retweet some folks and waving my flag of encouragement whenever I get the chance. I really felt like I was part of a community, even more so than I felt in the private group of Kindle Scout winners that I belong to. It isn't that they were all that unfriendly a bunch, you understand. It's just how darned welcome you guys made me feel over here at kboards.
> 
> Well, change happens. Sometimes it rains and sometimes it pours. New opportunities will arise. Kindle might have some secret plan, but I will danged if I can fathom what it might be.
> 
> For now, I'll raise a drink all of you folks out there in kboard-land.


I hope you will continue to do your daily post until all campaigns have been exhausted. Would hate to lose the support of my KB family during the last half of my campaign when most do their nominations. Your hard work all this time in doing the daily post has been greatly appreciated.

DMC


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnyaPavelle said:


> Well, if anyone still wants to submit, I recommend doing it now. Mine just got accepted, and the campaign will go live on April 4th. In other words, the gates are still open, so to speak.


Unfortunately, what was to me my next Scout submission is still with the editor. There's no point throwing up a manuscript that isn't completely ready.

It's so like Amazon to announce a cancellation the day before it takes effect.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> My experience was that for the first eighteen months I had books with Kindle Press the marketing was awesome. My first book earned out its advance in three weeks, the second in six. I loved that I didn't have to do any promotion and could focus on writing. My other non-KP books sold more too. But when Megan left and new staff took over, everything changed. Their idea of 'promotion' was to lower the price. I wrote to them and said that if I was expected to promote my own books, they should have told me. Also, what was their USP if they didn't give our books Amazon marketing?
> 
> And what on earth was the point of wasting time giving feedback to non-selected authors? I know some authors were grateful, but how did that help KP's bottom line? And encouraging Nanowrimo entries - why? I think the new staff lost the plot.


One of the many mysteries of Amazon: were the changes for the worse the fault of the new staff, or was Amazon reducing their resources? We may never know.

With regard to the feedback and the Nanowrimo entries, the second leaves me baffled. The first could have had a long-term payoff--if there had been a long term. By taking authors who were close to being accepted and giving them a road map for how to improve, the editors might have succeeded in getting themselves more acceptable manuscripts in the future. A number of the comments suggested the editors really wanted to work with particular authors if those authors would make only minor adjustments. This leads me to think the editors expected there to be a future. I'm betting Amazon didn't give them much notice of the change, either.


----------



## SueSeabury

I feel like instant plague. Whenever I try something, it collapses. Maybe I'm a neutron star.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

SueSeabury said:


> I feel like instant plague. Whenever I try something, it collapses. Maybe I'm a neutron star.


Do I remember you from Authonomy and Writeon?


----------



## Kay7979

Bill Hiatt said:


> One of the many mysteries of Amazon: were the changes for the worse the fault of the new staff, or was Amazon reducing their resources? We may never know.
> 
> With regard to the feedback and the Nanowrimo entries, the second leaves me baffled. The first could have had a long-term payoff--if there had been a long term. By taking authors who were close to being accepted and giving them a road map for how to improve, the editors might have succeeded in getting themselves more acceptable manuscripts in the future. A number of the comments suggested the editors really wanted to work with particular authors if those authors would make only minor adjustments. This leads me to think the editors expected there to be a future. I'm betting Amazon didn't give them much notice of the change, either.


That's my impression--this came as a surprise to the editorial staff as well.


----------



## KitSarge

I'm a bit stunned still; I'm sad to see the end of an era, but also I agree with the fact that Scout could have been much more than it was. My Kindle Press selected book, What It Is, is a good example of a KP failure.

The pamphlet they sent to KP authors said this:

_Should you wish to have audio or non-English language publication rights reverted to you, or wish to withdraw
your title from publication, simply email [email protected] with your reversion request and
our contracts team will be in touch with paperwork for your signature as soon as they are able._

I wonder if that means I can get my rights back ASAP? I just tried after my one-year anniversary, and considering I was no near earning my advance back, they said to try again next year. I'm having somewhat (comparative to my other books anyway) success with my 2017 KS reject, mostly due to AMS advertising. But I can't advertise What It Is with AMS under the Kindle Press guidelines. I might try investigating to get my rights back again. At any rate, I'm glad I recently updated the interior and cover through them- although there was a lot of back-and-forth e-mailing, in the end they made my changes. The pamphlet they sent out makes it seem it will be much harder now. That's another advantage of not being in KP- you can upload a new cover/interior anytime you want!

Good luck to everyone still in Scout- and to everyone that might be pulling an all-nighter to get a book in before the deadline!


----------



## SueSeabury

Lexi Revellian said:


> Do I remember you from Authonomy and Writeon?


Yes!! All I can say is: I'm sorry. 
I suggest you back away from your device asap.


----------



## armstrong2700

KitSarge said:


> I'm a bit stunned still; I'm sad to see the end of an era, but also I agree with the fact that Scout could have been much more than it was. My Kindle Press selected book, What It Is, is a good example of a KP failure.
> 
> The pamphlet they sent to KP authors said this:
> 
> _Should you wish to have audio or non-English language publication rights reverted to you, or wish to withdraw
> your title from publication, simply email [email protected] with your reversion request and
> our contracts team will be in touch with paperwork for your signature as soon as they are able._
> 
> I wonder if that means I can get my rights back ASAP? I just tried after my one-year anniversary, and considering I was no near earning my advance back, they said to try again next year. I'm having somewhat (comparative to my other books anyway) success with my 2017 KS reject, mostly due to AMS advertising. But I can't advertise What It Is with AMS under the Kindle Press guidelines. I might try investigating to get my rights back again. At any rate, I'm glad I recently updated the interior and cover through them- although there was a lot of back-and-forth e-mailing, in the end they made my changes. The pamphlet they sent out makes it seem it will be much harder now. That's another advantage of not being in KP- you can upload a new cover/interior anytime you want!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in Scout- and to everyone that might be pulling an all-nighter to get a book in before the deadline!


Does this mean - do you think - if they are offering immediate reversion of your rights: that they are not able to truly consider current campaigns. Perhaps they are not able to offer support if they are closing up shop.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

richard4507 said:


> BOOM - the email i just received:
> 
> Dear valued scout,
> 
> _As a member of the Kindle Scout voter community, we wanted to let you know of some upcoming changes being made to the Kindle Scout program.
> 
> As of April 3rd, Kindle Scout will no longer accept new submissions, and you will no longer be able to start a new Kindle Scout campaign. Once the current campaigns end their voting period, you will have until May 31st to log into your Kindle Scout profile, redeem free copies of your selected nominations, and save any info you may want.
> 
> If you have any questions about your Kindle Scout account, please contact our Customer Support team at [email protected]
> 
> We appreciate the support that you've provided over the years. Thanks to readers like you, hundreds of books have been selected for publication since Kindle Scout was started in 2015: http://amzn.to/2jciThO
> 
> Please continue supporting debut and emerging authors on Goodreads and Amazon.com by submitting reviews on each.
> 
> Warm wishes,
> The Kindle Scout team_
> 
> now we know they've been accepting fewer and fewer books!


I wondered what the buzz was here. I got the same email 3 hours ago. Just checked. KS is no mas. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted being a Scout.

So a month to get the books I want.

Seems critical mass was reached. Gain to pain ratio got too close to 1 or <1 Amazon does this.

It sounds like you authors here still can do Indie, which by far is the normal path for unknown authors. At least you CAN do that still.

It may come to the point that Amazon will start removing books below a certain threshold of sales. There seems to be some strange data recently that suggests something is going on. I can't imagine that would be the result of KS dissolving. AMS seems to be having a gain to pain ratio thing going on it seems to me too. Smaller authors are losing traction thru AMS I hear. I think this is due to the critical mass of books coming into Amazon.

Who knows though? But when things strange WRT Amazon goes on - seems something may be afoot and change may soon be in the wind for authors again in the Indie World.

KBoards was a fun group. But I think I move on and follow my passion for good books - elsewhere.

Amazon makes money off readers, not writers (except from authors - they get money thru AMS. But if readers aren't clicking, they don't.) So I think the reading paradigm of readers may be changing. Amazon is following the natural ROI cutting pattern. What to do about the readers changing is yet to be determined I imagine, if it is happening at all.

I hope the readers section of KBoards becomes a better organized group like the writers side has, and it be more interesting. I am much more a reader than writer. I am just too picky is all. And I do love free stuff - especially if it is good.

It has been fun guys!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

armstrong2700 said:


> Does this mean - do you think - if they are offering immediate reversion of your rights: that they are not able to truly consider current campaigns. Perhaps they are not able to offer support if they are closing up shop.


Sounds like it to me too. Amazon seems to be admitting they are having a hard time pushing on that string to me, promotion is getting harder.

The sooner they can get you off their list the less they have to worry about. There may be a clause in the contract that allows them to dissolve the relationship in whole from their side. So this happens later I bet if it exists. Don't know.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

armstrong2700 said:


> Perhaps they are not able to offer support if they are closing up shop.


They responded to my campaign edit request this morning, 8:43 AM (7 hours ago). If cancellation was a bomb, they seem intent on finishing the campaigns.

20 days to go! Perhaps there will be light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## AaronFrale

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> 20 days to go! Perhaps there will be light at the end of the tunnel!


I'm in the trenches with you. Only 4 days to go. However, if they do select some books for publications during KS apocalypse days, I fear the book might not get the same love a selected book would normally get. Even if they plan to promote the books, the scouts might not leave reviews, may not bother with the free copy, etc. It will be interesting to see if they do select any books, and what happens to them if they are selected.


----------



## Cecelia

I saw the announcement. UNBELIEVABLE. I didn't really get anything out of Kindle Scout except for motivation. (And the opportunity to compare my works with other contemporary writers in a community.) It was very good for that.

I've run three campaigns so far. I think each time I had a manuscript on campaign the stress made me write another almost entire replacement manuscript. Where will I get such energy from in future? Such buzz


----------



## AnyaPavelle

One thing I am going to do (because it's something in my control) is support current KP books and also those that weren't selected by KS, especially if they're available on KU. Support through reading and leaving genuine reviews for books I like.


----------



## dbhfiction

Wow. I'm pretty floored by this news.

It sounds as if they haven't closed the door on selecting new books whose campaigns are lives now--at least on the surface. But, reading between the lines, I can't help but feel that they're done and just trying to hold back the tide of upset authors demanding to cancel their campaigns. The thing that really stands out to me is that readers will only have until May 31st to cash in on downloading free books, which is one of the biggest underlying incentives for this whole thing.

Looking at the timeline for, say, my book (which has 10 days left): the campaign ends on April 12th. With up to two weeks before a decision is made, a 'selection' could come as late as April 26th. And then there's what . . . 3 weeks to make final changes? Even assuming that I were to get the final draft of the manuscript to them within a week, and that they act fast on their end, that still means the book doesn't have a chance to get to readers until sometime in May. Which leaves next to no time for people to download the thing, and could they still even leave reviews in advance after May 31st? 

The timeline is much hairier for a book beginning its campaign today. If it were to be chosen at the end of its run, the manuscript could potentially not even be ready for publication until AFTER May 31st, meaning no readers could cash in on their nomination.

This all leads me to believe that no more books will be chosen, and that the best authors can hope for is helpful editorial feedback. Unless they're only holding open the door on the chance that something special enough comes through to warrant the attention of one of their bigger imprints. But that's a slim, slim hope to hang your hopes on.

And even if a book is chosen, what does this spell for that book? If the program ends, the Kindle Scout team will surely be cut down in size. The most frightening prospect here might be getting picked up by what's tantamount to a skeleton crew, with no funds for promotion.

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## 39416

IMO the purpose of Scout was to get people to spend their time and money driving new customers to Amazon/Kindle. However, with every failed "campaign" more and more people walked away. Eventually people just weren't driving enough new customers to Amazon/Kindle to make it worthwhile to Amazon/Kindle to continue the program.


----------



## jaxonreed

Jada Ryker said:


> My KP title did very well after its Sep 2016 publication, especially the first few months and fairly quickly earned back its advance. It tanked like the doomed Titanic a few months ago.
> 
> Ironically, my KP title was put on the Prime Reading program about a week ago and was included in this month's (April) 99 cents promotion. It's popped up from 300,000 paid ranking since the inclusion in Prime Reading and hit paid ranking 17,000 this morning  I know many of you do much better on KDP, but it warmed my heart.
> 
> My email today included: "Your published Kindle Press eBook will remain available for sale on Amazon, will continue to earn royalties, and will remain eligible for inclusion in a variety of promotional opportunities."
> 
> Thanks so much for the helpful advice I've received over the past two years. Steve, Lincoln, Bill, Jaxon, Lexi, Julianne, ID Johnson, the list goes on and on, I appreciate you guys so much.
> 
> You have a tremendous amount of talent. I'm positive many of you will hit the NYT Bestseller List.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the shout out, Jada. It's been an honor getting to know many of you here on kboards, and I have greatly enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Well, my campaign for what I was hoping to be my second Kindle Scout winner started yesterday, and then I get this news today. Ugh! So sad to see this happen. It was one cool idea while it lasted, and my experience with Devils Glen this past twelve months was a lot of fun. 

I wondered if I had come into this thing as it was collapsing. The book sold pretty well for the first six months(especially the paperback, oddly enough), but then it was like the bottom dropped out in the fall. Still, it was a great experience, nonetheless.

And this forum was a godsend for me, indeed. Thanks for all of your help, especially Steve who tirelessly updated the list almost every single day. Wow, amazing. And people like Bill Hiatt giving fantastic advice. Lincoln Cole always coming up with crazy and interesting ideas. All of your help made the whole thing so enjoyable and a lot less stressful than it could have been. Thanks to all of you.

Of course, I'll still be counting on your support and nominations as Crow Creek moves along through the process this next month!!


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Wow, we were talking about this, but I didn’t really take it seriously! And I was a week and a half away from submitting my latest book to Scout, too. Sounds like I may have saved myself a giant waste of time. I’m sorry to see it go. It was the easiest in to Amazon Publishing. I think all the other imprints only take agented submissions?


----------



## Matthew Speak

KitSarge said:


> I'm a bit stunned still; I'm sad to see the end of an era, but also I agree with the fact that Scout could have been much more than it was. My Kindle Press selected book, What It Is, is a good example of a KP failure.
> 
> The pamphlet they sent to KP authors said this:
> 
> _Should you wish to have audio or non-English language publication rights reverted to you, or wish to withdraw
> your title from publication, simply email [email protected] with your reversion request and
> our contracts team will be in touch with paperwork for your signature as soon as they are able._
> 
> I wonder if that means I can get my rights back ASAP? I just tried after my one-year anniversary, and considering I was no near earning my advance back, they said to try again next year. I'm having somewhat (comparative to my other books anyway) success with my 2017 KS reject, mostly due to AMS advertising. But I can't advertise What It Is with AMS under the Kindle Press guidelines. I might try investigating to get my rights back again. At any rate, I'm glad I recently updated the interior and cover through them- although there was a lot of back-and-forth e-mailing, in the end they made my changes. The pamphlet they sent out makes it seem it will be much harder now. That's another advantage of not being in KP- you can upload a new cover/interior anytime you want!


Yes, I think so. Or at least they're open to people asking for their rights back and then KP will determine if it's in their interest to do so. I imagine there are two categories of people who won't get their rights back--those whose books are earning them a lot of money, and those who still haven't earned back their advances. Everyone in between, especially the ones who earned back their advances but have seen a drop in sales since then, should get their rights back no problem...or so I speculate. Then again, who knows?


----------



## LNHeintz

For every door that closes, another one opens.
First ones through the new door will profit most.
I'm still looking for a door. Any door.
I guess my short series of earlier jokes about the end of the world (about a month ago) were foreshadowing this.


----------



## Jill Nojack

loraininflorida said:


> IMO the purpose of Scout was to get people to spend their time and money driving new customers to Amazon/Kindle. However, with every failed "campaign" more and more people walked away. Eventually people just weren't driving enough new customers to Amazon/Kindle to make it worthwhile to Amazon/Kindle to continue the program.


Nailed it. Authors eventually run out of money to promote books on which they make an average of 48 cents per sale.

That said, I've always wondered how The Familiar would do as a permfree. Decisions, decisions.

I'm sorry for those of you who got in on it late and still had hope :-(


----------



## TrishaMcNary

ID Johnson said:


> Maybe we need to start an entirely new thread, something like, Life After Kindle Scout--a little different than the "My Book Wasn't Selected" thread but just a way to still stay connected with each other now that this adventure is over. The authors I've met on this thread are still some of the most influential and supportive people I know, and it would be nice to continue to have a place to "hang out" together.


KS didn't last and may have been flawed, but still this amazing and supportive community grew from it. I'd like to see this thread continue too. Maybe it could be converted an indie author support group?


----------



## Decon

I can't say that I didn't expect this after looking at the performance of recent accepted books and the reduced numbers accepted. To me it's been on the cards since last August when the new team took over. Pity, it was good for those accepted while ever it lasted. My guess, is that the new team were told to either make it, or to break it, and the latter was the end result.


----------



## Cecelia

Well, I'm testing them out. I just slammed a submission through. It is April 2 US time still isn't it?


----------



## Kay7979

Cecelia said:


> Well, I'm testing them out. I just slammed a submission through. It is April 2 US time still isn't it?


Go for it!

I rather doubt they'll select any more books, and I'm not sure being selected is any benefit at this point.


----------



## Cecelia

When one door closes, another opens. They may announce a different program.


----------



## AaronFrale

Cecelia said:


> Well, I'm testing them out. I just slammed a submission through. It is April 2 US time still isn't it?


You got my vote. I wish balls wasn't a gendered noun, because you got 'em!


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Cecelia said:


> Well, I'm testing them out. I just slammed a submission through. It is April 2 US time still isn't it?


Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew Speak

Decon said:


> I can't say that I didn't expect this after looking at the performance of recent accepted books and the reduced numbers accepted. To me it's been on the cards since last August when the new team took over. Pity, it was good for those accepted while ever it lasted. My guess, is that the new team were told to either make it, or to break it, and the latter was the end result.


Yeah, August was about when my sales dropped off rather dramatically.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Apologies if I'm sending the KS eulogy off topic, but Inkitt got a lot of press mid-March.

I tried to search the forum for posts on Inkitt, but the results were very limited. Are there other kboards threads on the topic? Do any of the Kindle Scout authors have experience with it?


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Hello everybody!

I just found out the news, thanks to a head's up from Jada.  I don't know what to think about it.  After my 7th campaign, I pretty much gave up on the program.  Not because I didn't think it was useful, but because I seemed to have reached a point where I could do as much on my own as a KS campaign could do for me.  The feedback I received on like five of my books made me feel that my writing style wasn't a good fit for what they were looking for.  I was also to the point where a little bit of ad money at launch got me more readers than the campaign did.

Even so, it was a good program for indies, at least until the changes in August.  I'd like to see them try it again, maybe in a different way.  As it was, it did seem like selected books were the red-haired stepchildren compared to Amazon's imprint books.  And Amazon Imprints don't accept unagented submissions.  It would be awesome if they set up a KS-esque program to funnel unagented submissions into the imprints.  Then the promotion lapses wouldn't be such an issue.

Mostly I just wanted to stop in and say that I loved the folks I met here.  Steve V is awesome with a side of awesomesauce.  And if any of you do start up a thread for KS expats, I'd love to hang out sometime.

Cheers!
Julianne


----------



## AaronFrale

armstrong2700 said:


> I guess what I want to know everyone's opinion on is: are we certain that this means none of the books currently up will be published?


I'm not 100% certain, but I'd imagine that there is not much financial gain for them selecting a book. For all we know they canned KS a while ago and are deliberately rolling out a planned exit from the system that causes the least disturbance.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Just saw this article online. What a douche bag (search KBoards for this word and you will find a hilarious thread about hot flashes and douche bags!) In any case, his final words:

_I was a big fan of Scout and thought it solved a huge problem in the publishing world, the dirge of indie author titles. Every week, thousands of horrendous books are released that pollute the digital ecosystem and hinder the eBook discovery process. In all honesty, indie authors are destroying literature as we know it._

While I will admit that I do agree a small bit with his sentiment, to classify all indie authors in this fashion is just downright rude. Some of us take the time and spend the money to do everything right. It isn't our fault that you need to have semtex in order to get through the doors of most publishing houses these days. He should take more care with his words and stop generalizing.

https://goodereader.com/blog/digital-publishing/kindle-scout-is-no-longer-accepting-new-submissions


----------



## cyberianexile

The "dirge" of indie author titles? What on earth does he mean? Is he trying to say "scourge," or "deluge," I wonder?


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

Back in November, I came to this site searching for information on Kindle Scout. I found an amazing community of smart and talented people willing to pay it forward. I’m sorry KS has run its course, but I want to thank everyone here for making the process a little more humane.

The writing continues. Tell great stories, everyone.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday.

I can think of three different factories that I have worked at in my lifetime that closed underneath me. It always happened the same way. One morning I would go to work and the Boss would call us all together on the shop floor and he'd say something along the lines of "Well boys, I guess that's it." and there we'd be, standing on the floor looking around at each other wondering what in the heck we were going to do next.

I'd write more now, but I have to go and get ready to get to work.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
3 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
4 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
4 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
5 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
5 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
9 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
9 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
12 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
17 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
19 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
20 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
23 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
27 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
27 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
27 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

cyberianexile said:


> The "dirge" of indie author titles? What on earth does he mean? Is he trying to say "scourge," or "deluge," I wonder?


My guess is he was going for "dearth" - but it STILL doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Decon

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I just found out the news, thanks to a head's up from Jada. I don't know what to think about it. After my 7th campaign, I pretty much gave up on the program. Not because I didn't think it was useful, but because I seemed to have reached a point where I could do as much on my own as a KS campaign could do for me. The feedback I received on like five of my books made me feel that my writing style wasn't a good fit for what they were looking for. I was also to the point where a little bit of ad money at launch got me more readers than the campaign did.
> 
> Even so, it was a good program for indies, at least until the changes in August. I'd like to see them try it again, maybe in a different way. As it was, it did seem like selected books were the red-haired stepchildren compared to Amazon's imprint books. And Amazon Imprints don't accept unagented submissions. It would be awesome if they set up a KS-esque program to funnel unagented submissions into the imprints. Then the promotion lapses wouldn't be such an issue.
> 
> Mostly I just wanted to stop in and say that I loved the folks I met here. Steve V is awesome with a side of awesomesauce. And if any of you do start up a thread for KS expats, I'd love to hang out sometime.
> 
> Cheers!
> Julianne


I agree. It would have been better if genre specific imprints would have looked over the shortlisted submissions. I'd like to see something of that nature in future.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Wow.  Really sorry to see KP go away.  I've enjoyed nominating books and reading some great ones. Please do keep posting the daily list Steve.  I know there's no guarantee that KP will select another book, but I'm willing to nominate right up to the bitter end.  And thanks, Steve, for helping to keep this forum under control with your daily list.  

Had two slots open and nominated:

Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
Orion by Aaron Frale

Already had Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins in my third slot.

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Kay7979

Decon said:


> I agree. It would have been better if genre specific imprints would have looked over the shortlisted submissions. I'd like to see something of that nature in future.


That was another suggestion I made on the KS survey.


----------



## AaronFrale

Mark Wakely said:


> Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
> Orion by Aaron Frale


Thank you! I appreciate the support despite the KS apocalypse. Scoutacolypse. Kocalypse. Kindlypse. Just got to find the one that sticks!


----------



## Decon

If nothing else, the recent feedback on shortlisted books shows why authors shouldn't dive straight into self-publishing without taking time out before at least re-proofreading the work and having others look over the work. 

More than anything it has shown me the value of development edits, which though more costly than a standard edit for grammar and punctuation, they provide you with way more insight into shortcommings, regarding, pace, plot, characterization, and believable dialogue, than with say,  beta readers.

But then it's all down to cost, and beyond most budgets and still doesn't guarantee a bestseller. All it guarantees is a well-crafted book.

I wonder if scout would have worked for them financially if they hadn't offered an advance on royalties? I still think they would have had similar numbers of submissions, but they would have had to work harder at editing.


----------



## Jada Ryker

Caitlin Jans at Author Publish gave me her permission to share the link to the main download page for _The 2018 Guide to Manuscript Publishers_. She said she's grateful for the share and any reviews on Amazon.

The book reviews 172 publishers that accept submissions directly from writers. No agent required. It's listed on Amazon for $8.99, but you can get it for free.

Always check sites like Writer Beware, do your own due diligence, and read the fine print before signing with any publisher.

Here's the link:

http://www.authorspublish.com/manuscript-guide-2018


----------



## RuthNestvold

Decon said:


> I can't say that I didn't expect this after looking at the performance of recent accepted books and the reduced numbers accepted. To me it's been on the cards since last August when the new team took over. Pity, it was good for those accepted while ever it lasted. My guess, is that the new team were told to either make it, or to break it, and the latter was the end result.


This. After the recent discussion about how long it had been since a Kindle Scout book was accepted, I was pretty sure it was the beginning of the end.

We just have to wait and see what the next new thing is.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> Go for it!
> 
> I rather doubt they'll select any more books, and I'm not sure being selected is any benefit at this point.


We'll have to wait and see--but it appears the end of Kindle Scout doesn't mean the end of Kindle Press. In another thread, Amanda Lee was saying she's heard of several authors being approached directly by Kindle Press is the recent past. It appears all that's really changing for Kindle Press will be the selection process.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> We'll have to wait and see--but it appears the end of Kindle Scout doesn't mean the end of Kindle Press. In another thread, Amanda Lee was saying she's heard of several authors being approached directly by Kindle Press is the recent past. It appears all that's really changing for Kindle Press will be the selection process.


Since I still have a horse in the race, I've went back and forth on whether or not I would want to be selected at this point. Part of me thinks that it would be silly to accept a contract where the book could be potentially neglected (the book that hit the shelf before the store closed). But another part of me thinks maybe that Kindle Press is going on to do great things and getting selected now would position to me to part of the next great thing.

With all that being said, I highly doubt I'll get selected. But I will be interested to see if anyone does.


----------



## armstrong2700

Bill Hiatt said:


> We'll have to wait and see--but it appears the end of Kindle Scout doesn't mean the end of Kindle Press. In another thread, Amanda Lee was saying she's heard of several authors being approached directly by Kindle Press is the recent past. It appears all that's really changing for Kindle Press will be the selection process.


Do you know if those were self published authors or Scout campaign authors? Thank you!!


----------



## armstrong2700

Mark Wakely said:


> Wow. Really sorry to see KP go away. I've enjoyed nominating books and reading some great ones. Please do keep posting the daily list Steve. I know there's no guarantee that KP will select another book, but I'm willing to nominate right up to the bitter end. And thanks, Steve, for helping to keep this forum under control with your daily list.
> 
> Had two slots open and nominated:
> 
> Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
> Orion by Aaron Frale
> 
> Already had Blind the Eyes by K.A. Wiggins in my third slot.
> 
> Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark!!! -Ryan


----------



## armstrong2700

Steve Vernon - thank you for everything!!


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Thank you so much! It's great to have this information in case I do not get selected for KP (in whatever version it will soon exist in).



Jada Ryker said:


> Caitlin Jans at Author Publish gave me her permission to share the link to the main download page for _The 2018 Guide to Manuscript Publishers_. She said she's grateful for the share and any reviews on Amazon.
> 
> The book reviews 172 publishers that accept submissions directly from writers. No agent required. It's listed on Amazon for $8.99, but you can get it for free.
> 
> Always check sites like Writer Beware, do your own due diligence, and read the fine print before signing with any publisher.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.authorspublish.com/manuscript-guide-2018


----------



## Matthew Speak

cyberianexile said:


> The "dirge" of indie author titles? What on earth does he mean? Is he trying to say "scourge," or "deluge," I wonder?


Closest word I can think of would be dearth...but that is a shortage of something, so I don't know. Unless he means dirge like a funeral song, as if it's the death of indie publishing...but again, that would indicate a shortage. So i have no idea. lol


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Had a slot open up.  Nominated:

Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong


----------



## Used To Be BH

armstrong2700 said:


> Do you know if those were self published authors or Scout campaign authors? Thank you!!


In the context, I think they were self published authors who were selling well. KP wouldn't have needed to approach Scout authors, anyway--they already had them on the hook.

Back in 2012, when I first started publishing, there were stories of the other imprints swooping down and trying to grab indie authors who sold well, but there wasn't too much buzz about that past 2013, at least not that I heard. It wouldn't surprise me if Kindle Press had a go at selecting authors that way: let the market decide. The problem with that, as some of the trads have found out, is that authors who are already successful have less incentive to take a publishing deal. If you're a prawn, chances are a decent publisher can help you do better. If you're already supporting yourself, the publisher would have to be able to boost your sales a lot (given the lower royalty rates) to make a positive difference. If you're extremely successful (making six or seven figures), the odds are that a publisher can't do any better for you. Occasionally, an author like that will take a trad deal to be able to focus more on writing, but many will--and have--rejected the offer in those circumstances.

Unfortunately, publishers never take the time to look for promising prawns. Instead, they go after the authors least likely to be interested.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Well I'm bummed. Didn't really think I'd get selected but I was hoping for some views and to get people interested so that when I self-publish I could hopefully get some sales that way, but now... I guess I'll still do what I was planning on doing, can't really do anything else since Amazon has the book and I signed a contract. I'll just focus on the second book and keep ignoring the emails I get from companies telling me they can get my book in the Hot and Trending List if I just pay them a small fee.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Occasionally, an author like that will take a trad deal to be able to focus more on writing, but many will--and have--rejected the offer in those circumstances.


I believe Hugh Howey signed a six or seven figure deal for the paperback rights. Though I think he still controls the eBook rights. And to think there was a time when they probably could have paid less.

There's a filmmaker in Hollywood, I forget his name, but he makes around 10 low budget horror movies a year. Paranormal Activity was one the titles from his company. And the way he runs the company is that he expects 9 of the movies to tank, but it just takes that one to make a lot of money like Paranormal Activity to make it worthwhile. I would think that the trad industry would want to find the next big writer before they make it big.


----------



## AnneC

I had one slot open and nominated Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong. Good Luck!


----------



## lewg

After fifteen days of working with my editor, I had my last phone call with her last night.  My novel is completely finished.  The big question I faced was what to do now since yesterday was the last day to submit a manuscript to Kindle Scout.  I was on the fence for hours and at 8:56 p.m. I decided to go for it and submitted my novel.  I figure even if nothing happens it can't hurt anything.  The timing is weirdly ironic.  Oh, well, nothing ventured, nothing gained, so I'm just going to roll with it and see where I end up.  Time will tell.  My book goes live on April 5th.


----------



## kawiggins

Thanks to everyone who nominated BTE heading into its final days  Weirdly, it's still up on the site even though yesterday should have been its last day - I guess they're not even updating things as regularly now?

I'll stick around and vote up everyone left for the final month, though I'd be shocked if anyone gets picked to go forward with a contract at this point . . . I guess maybe it's encouraging that even Amazon with all its data can't actually figure out which books will make it ahead of time? There's no predictive engine that can tell you what books will charm fans? Or something to that effect . . .


----------



## nomas

Kay7979 said:


> Go for it!
> 
> I rather doubt they'll select any more books, and I'm not sure being selected is any benefit at this point.


I would think that being selected for publication puts any author a bit ahead. There are many bloggers and reviewers who are closed to indie books and having yours published by Kindle Press is a plus in that regard, at the very least.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Good luck on your campaign!



lewg said:


> After fifteen days of working with my editor, I had my last phone call with her last night. My novel is completely finished. The big question I faced was what to do now since yesterday was the last day to submit a manuscript to Kindle Scout. I was on the fence for hours and at 8:56 p.m. I decided to go for it and submitted my novel. I figure even if nothing happens it can't hurt anything. The timing is weirdly ironic. Oh, well, nothing ventured, nothing gained, so I'm just going to roll with it and see where I end up. Time will tell. My book goes live on April 5th.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I would think that the trad industry would want to find the next big writer before they make it big.


I've always thought that, too, but I guess nobody has a good way of telling who the next big writer is going to be. A lot of ultimately successful writers had to wait a long time to get published. The difference is that now writers have an alternative to waiting. I'm not sure a lot of publishers have internalized that change yet.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I've always thought that, too, but I guess nobody has a good way of telling who the next big writer is going to be. A lot of ultimately successful writers had to wait a long time to get published. The difference is that now writers have an alternative to waiting. I'm not sure a lot of publishers have internalized that change yet.


That is true. I think every big writer has the time period when no one has heard of them, and they struggled for years. Maybe the struggle is what makes them the next big one. Perhaps with the alternative to waiting, we'll see the works of the next big writer when they weren't so big. Maybe the preselfpublishing boom authors got to lock all the stories and books that no one would publish in a drawer never to be seen again, so when they finally got their break, we didn't see all the stuff that brought them to that moment.

The industry hasn't internalized that publishing has changed. I think the biggest hurdle for any aspiring author these days are the 500 other books in the same genre published in the same month as theirs. Even if the publishers have people scouring the internet for new authors, how do they sort through everything to find that one? How do the readers even find that book when there are hundreds of others to choose from? How does the indie author even compete with their measly 100 reviews (which I would be pleased to have!) to Ready Player One's near 17k reviews? Sure there are some tricks, and I'm happy to say my last book was a positive ROI (first time ever!), but it's still a struggle.

I think when we hear the stories of the post deluge, dearth, dirge, (personally, I think he meant to say didgeridoo) of authors, I think stories of their struggles will be different than the days before the selfpublishing boom. Maybe the next big author is on KDP right now with their first book, and through a series of struggles and setbacks are about to learn about the importance of cover art, and editing, social networking, and so forth. Maybe they won't make it big till book fifteen when they make look effortless (even though all the effort was put into 1-14). Maybe the writers have to struggle for years even though they can publish anything in less than a day. I'm sure that even the ones who seem to come out of no where with a hit book probably had to struggle for years, they just did it offline. While the selfpub underdogs are getting that little rush of dopamine to keep them going when they encounter somehow who's enjoyed there work. At least that's why I keep going.


----------



## Kay7979

I hadn't really stopped to think about it from this angle, but the editors may not have seen the change coming to Kindle Scout because they were purposely kept in the dark, just as we were. By the end of May, they probably won't have jobs.


----------



## lewg

AnyaPavelle said:


> Good luck on your campaign!


Thanks. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Cecelia

lewg said:


> After fifteen days of working with my editor, I had my last phone call with her last night. My novel is completely finished. The big question I faced was what to do now since yesterday was the last day to submit a manuscript to Kindle Scout. I was on the fence for hours and at 8:56 p.m. I decided to go for it and submitted my novel. I figure even if nothing happens it can't hurt anything. The timing is weirdly ironic. Oh, well, nothing ventured, nothing gained, so I'm just going to roll with it and see where I end up. Time will tell. My book goes live on April 5th.


My 11th hour submission was taken too! We will share the very last historic KS campaign. 
The only drawback to this is that we have used our manuscripts and are not ready to jump on whatever replacement program they launch. My next MS is written, but requires at least a month of editing - and is back to being literary - not racy!


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> Back in 2012, when I first started publishing, there were stories of the other imprints swooping down and trying to grab indie authors who sold well, but there wasn't too much buzz about that past 2013, at least not that I heard. It wouldn't surprise me if Kindle Press had a go at selecting authors that way: let the market decide. The problem with that, as some of the trads have found out, is that authors who are already successful have less incentive to take a publishing deal.


Yeah, I remember that time. Amazon imprints actually also swooped on many books, including kindle press and Mercers for the print books. They picked up a kindleboarder J Carson Black and her thriller which sold mega amounts as in hundreds of thousands at 99c. They increased the price to $3.99 when they signed her up and put it out for reviews to vine reviewers. Vine reviews were a big part of the imprints marketing. Not sure how it did after that, but she had earned her money anyway.

I can remember an author duo picked up by Harper Collins. They uploaded at a time when if you went wide at 99c, Apple rounded it down to 49c. It became a bestseller at 49c on Amazon after Amazon price matched. Problem was it didn't sell at the trad-publishers full price. The authors blamed HC for not marketing, but I think the answer was in the pricing.

Amanda Hocking, another ex kindleboarder, was the exception, in that when they signed her up for a publishing contract, she still made the bestselling charts at higher prices.

Many trad publishers got burned, thinking a book that was a bestseller at 99c could make it with higher pricing and in print, and of course the majority didn't. Hence it went quiet on that front.


----------



## lewg

Cecelia said:


> My 11th hour submission was taken too! We will share the very last historic KS campaign.
> The only drawback to this is that we have used our manuscripts and are not ready to jump on whatever replacement program they launch. My next MS is written, but requires at least a month of editing - and is back to being literary - not racy!


The next month will definitely be interesting. Good luck!


----------



## AaronFrale

Fearing this thread would disappear after KS does (seriously this is where I get all my self published news), I created one that may or may not stick:

www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,262189.0.html


----------



## armstrong2700

AnneC said:


> I had one slot open and nominated Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong. Good Luck!


Thank you and I have yours nominated as well. Who knows right?


----------



## armstrong2700

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Had a slot open up. Nominated:
> 
> Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong


Thank you all for still caring! until the end...


----------



## Sutiven91

Hey Guys,

    Hope you are well. I'm just writing to let you know that my book wasn't accepted for Kindle Press, but oh well from what I can gather the whole programme is being shut down so maybe it is better that it wasn't.

Only problem is now I'm a little lost for what I should do next. If I self publish the book I will let you know.

Thanks for all your help and I hope things go your way.
Regards, Steve.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday. Not even hump day, because I work right through until Saturday.

I've got a day shift to go today.

Back in February I was asked to present a two night storytelling workshop at Dalhousie University. Tonight the students will be putting on a public showing of their storytelling talent. So I'm taking my wife out to supper and then we're going to attend the show to see what they've made of their skills. I'm looking forward to it.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
2 days left  Orion by Aaron Frale
3 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
3 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
4 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
4 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
8 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
8 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
11 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
16 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
18 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
19 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
22 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
26 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
26 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
26 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
29 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
29 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Variath

Nominated two books:
Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
Orion by Aaron Frale
Best of luck to Aaron and Ryan


----------



## AnyaPavelle

So, I feel really silly asking this. My KS goes live on " April 4, 2018 12:00 AM EDT." I interpreted this to mean that the campaign would start the first second of April 4th, aka midnight _last_ night. I was all excited to check things this morning, but the link wasn't live yet. I'm assuming that it will start at midnight tonight; in other words, the campaign officially begins _tonight_in the last moments of April 4th. Am I correct?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

AnyaPavelle said:


> So, I feel really silly asking this. My KS goes live on " April 4, 2018 12:00 AM EDT." I interpreted this to mean that the campaign would start the first second of April 4th, aka midnight _last_ night. I was all excited to check things this morning, but the link wasn't live yet. I'm assuming that it will start at midnight tonight; in other words, the campaign officially begins _tonight_in the last moments of April 4th. Am I correct?


They are probably just a little slower these days with what's going on there. It probably will be there later today.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Thank you! That makes total sense 



ronesa_aveela said:


> They are probably just a little slower these days with what's going on there. It probably will be there later today.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnyaPavelle said:


> So, I feel really silly asking this. My KS goes live on " April 4, 2018 12:00 AM EDT." I interpreted this to mean that the campaign would start the first second of April 4th, aka midnight _last_ night. I was all excited to check things this morning, but the link wasn't live yet. I'm assuming that it will start at midnight tonight; in other words, the campaign officially begins _tonight_in the last moments of April 4th. Am I correct?


It used to go live at something like 9 PM the day before--which was an odd time.

Edit: Oh, yeah, I'm thinking about Pacific time. I guess that's the same thing as midnight Eastern time. Duh!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kay7979 said:


> I hadn't really stopped to think about it from this angle, but the editors may not have seen the change coming to Kindle Scout because they were purposely kept in the dark, just as we were. By the end of May, they probably won't have jobs.


If, as I saw in another thread, Kindle Press is currently courting a lot of authors, I think the editors will still have jobs. It's Scout that's going away, not Kindle Press.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Many trad publishers got burned, thinking a book that was a bestseller at 99c could make it with higher pricing and in print, and of course the majority didn't. Hence it went quiet on that front.


Interesting! That could have been one factor.

Of course, indie authors argue all the time about pricing strategies. The cases you're citing are clearly instances where low price point-high volume worked. Trad pubs will probably never price that way because they want to keep the emphasis on paper. One advantage we have is that we can be flexible in that way.

The situation you cite is also one reason authors are occasionally disappointed when they get a trad break. Sometimes, their sales go down for exactly the reason you mention. Sometimes, their sales go up, but the lower royalty causes them to earn less. It doesn't always work out that way, of course, and many people are happy with the switch. I'm not sure there's an accurate way to predict what the outcome will be.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Lol! For a moment I also had to wonder what "EDT" time stood for. I'm so accustomed to EST being the abbreviation for "Eastern Standard Time." I did send them a quick inquiry, though. I want to make sure I have launch time exactly right so that I can post on FB and Twitter. I also don't want my other promos to post a dead link.



Bill Hiatt said:


> It used to go live at something like 9 PM the day before--which was an odd time.
> 
> Edit: Oh, yeah, I'm thinking about Pacific time. I guess that's the same thing as midnight Eastern time. Duh!


----------



## KGGiarratano

AnyaPavelle said:


> So, I feel really silly asking this. My KS goes live on " April 4, 2018 12:00 AM EDT." I interpreted this to mean that the campaign would start the first second of April 4th, aka midnight _last_ night. I was all excited to check things this morning, but the link wasn't live yet. I'm assuming that it will start at midnight tonight; in other words, the campaign officially begins _tonight_in the last moments of April 4th. Am I correct?


Hey, so this happened to me today too. I sent them an email nudging them along and it went live shortly after.

Speaking of, Steve, can you add my link https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3EZRN7D2IMDI4

Thanks!


----------



## AaronFrale

Variath said:


> Nominated two books:
> Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
> Orion by Aaron Frale
> Best of luck to Aaron and Ryan


Thank you, much appreciated. They haven't updated the stats on the campaigns. I'm guessing the KS staff got canned, and management of the site got plopped on somebody's desk who is already doing lots of other things. But as Bill said, so long as Kindle Press is and the editors are still working, might still be worth having a book in the running.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Thank you, much appreciated. They haven't updated the stats on the campaigns. I'm guessing the KS staff got canned, and management of the site got plopped on somebody's desk who is already doing lots of other things. But as Bill said, so long as Kindle Press is and the editors are still working, might still be worth having a book in the running.


That's my hope for all the people who still have a campaign going. I think conditions will not be great for getting high stats--the readers will doubtless begin to pack up and leave, so results won't be comparable.

Wouldn't it be funny if this round of campaigns produced a large group of acceptances?

It's interesting that Amazon has chosen to dump Scout but keep Kindle Press. It did seem as if Scout was serving what I think its real purpose was--pulling more people into the Amazon ecosystem. I keep thinking Amazon has something else in the pipeline that will give people an alternative path to publication. Amazon dumped ABNA at a time when they must have had Scout in mind. Will there be some new opportunity, or am I just in denial?


----------



## Kristine McKinley

None of my stats for yesterday are showing up yet. I know this because I've got a 0 on Hot and Trending for the first two days of the month but not the third.

I'm finding it really difficult to work on the next book ever since the news, I didn't think I was counting on Kindle Scout or anything, but it's definitely been a blow that I'm struggling to overcome.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kristine McKinley said:


> I didn't think I was counting on Kindle Scout or anything, but it's definitely been a blow that I'm struggling to overcome.


Even if you feel as if you're a long-shot, it's nice to know the opportunity is there. I know that's how I felt. The exposure was also a good thing, even for those who didn't get selected.


----------



## CelinaSummers

Interestingly, my book is still in review even though my campaign ended on March 27. I expected to be rejected fairly quickly because I write some serious mash-up genre-blasting speculative fiction that traditional publishers are afraid to publish. But here we are, still in review, so I am still cautiously pessimistic. 

Glass half-empty is the rule in my office.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if this round of campaigns produced a large group of acceptances?


I wouldn't mind! After doing some thinking, if I were offered, I'd go for it. If Kindle Press is sticking around than it would probably be worth it. Hopefully, if any books are selected, the readers will still stick around long enough to download the free copy so you can get on the "people also bought lists" with other scout books. Though I'm most likely not going to be picked. I have a Sci Fi Fantasy novel, and we all know what happens when we cross the streams.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Did anyone else with a current campaign not see any stats for yesterday?  I logged in to take a peek and there is no data for yesterday.  Maybe they have turned it all off? Sigh.

DMC


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

You're right. My page views blue dot only extends to April 2nd, the 3rd (yesterday) is still grey. Same for the H&T bar graph.


----------



## AaronFrale

CelinaSummers said:


> Interestingly, my book is still in review even though my campaign ended on March 27. I expected to be rejected fairly quickly because I write some serious mash-up genre-blasting speculative fiction that traditional publishers are afraid to publish. But here we are, still in review, so I am still cautiously pessimistic.
> 
> Glass half-empty is the rule in my office.


Louise Cole's ended on 3/24 which puts her right about the 10 day mark (which is usually the time it takes to hear back). She's also had a previously selected novel. I'm curious to see what happens to her.


----------



## AnneC

Last update of stats was 4/3 (yesterday) at 5:16 EDT for my campaign so the only stats I see run through 4/2.


----------



## Matthew Speak

AnneC said:


> Last update of stats was 4/3 (yesterday) at 5:16 EDT for my campaign so the only stats I see run through 4/2.


I noticed that too. It didn't update today.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Has anyone prompted them via e-mail to update the stats?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> Has anyone prompted them via e-mail to update the stats?


I have not. I wanted to see if it was an isolated incident before I did so. Clearly it is not. I will wait a day to see if anyone posts that they did reach out.

DMC


----------



## SueSeabury

Published Forever Young today. It'll be free this Fri & Sat (Apr 6&7) to thank my scouts. Posting here in case KS doesn't send out the message.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CB9W837/


----------



## aprilaluna

I've been lurking around the different threads on Kboards for years, but really never post, but I do read the shared content.

Like others, my KS Campaign isn't updating either. So, I'm curious to see what is going to happen over the next 17 days or longer for the newly accepted campaigns. 

April A. Luna


----------



## Lexi Revellian

aprilaluna said:


> Like others, my KS Campaign isn't updating either. So, I'm curious to see what is going to happen over the next 17 days or longer for the newly accepted campaigns.


I suspect the answer is "not a lot". Do not hold your breath. The lights are going out on the site one by one...


----------



## Louise Cole

AaronFrale said:


> Louise Cole's ended on 3/24 which puts her right about the 10 day mark (which is usually the time it takes to hear back). She's also had a previously selected novel. I'm curious to see what happens to her.


Ha ha, Aaron, me too! I did ask my editor at KP after we all got our emails about Kindle Scout the other night and the reply was that if a campaign was popular and the editors liked it, you'd still be in with a chance of selection and/or feedback, but honestly I doubt they are going to take any more books now. They haven't accepted any for two months and I can only think there's been a moratorium on spending. My novel is a sequel so I wasn't really expecting it to be picked up - my first novel is well reviewed but its sales haven't been spectacular. Having said that KP has just put it in for a Bookbub to support its Kindle Monthly deal in the UK, so they are still making an effort with our books.
Their problem I suspect is they can't come out and say they aren't taking more books because they are also bound by the KS contract, which says they will review them with a view to publication. I just want to know now, so I can move on.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I was trying to be optimistic that they'd take some books before they close out, but the fact that they've turned off the analytics/reporting dumps a lot of water on that theory. No worries, I just dumped mine in there because I had a month to wait until the second book in the trilogy was almost ready, since I want to be sure to release them a month apart. As soon as book one is rejected by them, I'll be ready to publish it. Eight days to go, but hey, I'm still nominating others until the end and hope they'll do so for me.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

That's not great news. My campaign did go live today, but I don't see any analytics thus far. I'll let people know tomorrow if that changes. I do hope the editors do give people a genuine fair chance even this late in the game.



BillyDeCarlo said:


> I was trying to be optimistic that they'd take some books before they close out, but the fact that they've turned off the analytics/reporting dumps a lot of water on that theory. No worries, I just dumped mine in there because I had a month to wait until the second book in the trilogy was almost ready, since I want to be sure to release them a month apart. As soon as book one is rejected by them, I'll be ready to publish it. Eight days to go, but hey, I'm still nominating others until the end and hope they'll do so for me.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AnyaPavelle said:


> That's not great news. My campaign did go live today, but I don't see any analytics thus far. I'll let people know tomorrow if that changes. I do hope the editors do give people a genuine fair chance even this late in the game.


The initial analytics for campaigns don't usually show for 1-2 days after the campaign starts, so you might now see anything (even if they fix the bug) before Friday.

DMC


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Ah! Thank you for pointing that out!



DMChappellAuthor said:


> The initial analytics for campaigns don't usually show for 1-2 days after the campaign starts, so you might now see anything (even if they fix the bug) before Friday.
> 
> DMC


----------



## Matthew Speak

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I was trying to be optimistic that they'd take some books before they close out, but the fact that they've turned off the analytics/reporting dumps a lot of water on that theory. No worries, I just dumped mine in there because I had a month to wait until the second book in the trilogy was almost ready, since I want to be sure to release them a month apart. As soon as they reject book one, I'll be ready to publish it. Eight days to go, but hey, I'm still nominating others until the end and hope they'll do so for me.


There's only been one day, so far, that they haven't shown analytics. I got my report yesterday so hopefully, it's just a little glitch today.


----------



## Cecelia

KGGiarratano said:


> Hey, so this happened to me today too. I sent them an email nudging them along and it went live shortly after.
> Thanks!


I'm in Australia so it's much harder judging when midnight US time comes. I also find my free promotions, seem to last less than 1 day from here.


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> Ha ha, Aaron, me too! I did ask my editor at KP after we all got our emails about Kindle Scout the other night and the reply was that if a campaign was popular and the editors liked it, you'd still be in with a chance of selection and/or feedback, but honestly I doubt they are going to take any more books now. They haven't accepted any for two months and I can only think there's been a moratorium on spending. My novel is a sequel so I wasn't really expecting it to be picked up - my first novel is well reviewed but its sales haven't been spectacular. Having said that KP has just put it in for a Bookbub to support its Kindle Monthly deal in the UK, so they are still making an effort with our books.
> Their problem I suspect is they can't come out and say they aren't taking more books because they are also bound by the KS contract, which says they will review them with a view to publication. I just want to know now, so I can move on.


I hope you hear soon! If there is a moratorium on spending, I'd hope that they'd reject as soon as possible so the authors can move on. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday and I had great time last night at the reading. The pub we had supper was having a special on ribs and I went whole hog.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Love and Hate by Ryan Armstrong
1 day left  Orion by Aaron Frale
2 days left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
2 days left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
3 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
3 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
7 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
7 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
10 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
15 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
17 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
18 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
21 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
25 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
25 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
25 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
28 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
28 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
29 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

Louise Cole said:


> Ha ha, Aaron, me too! I did ask my editor at KP after we all got our emails about Kindle Scout the other night and the reply was that if a campaign was popular and the editors liked it, you'd still be in with a chance of selection and/or feedback, but honestly I doubt they are going to take any more books now. They haven't accepted any for two months and I can only think there's been a moratorium on spending. My novel is a sequel so I wasn't really expecting it to be picked up - my first novel is well reviewed but its sales haven't been spectacular. Having said that KP has just put it in for a Bookbub to support its Kindle Monthly deal in the UK, so they are still making an effort with our books.
> Their problem I suspect is they can't come out and say they aren't taking more books because they are also bound by the KS contract, which says they will review them with a view to publication. I just want to know now, so I can move on.


Keeping in mind that Kindle Press apparently isn't going away, if they found a book they really loved, they'd probably still pick it up. I may just be an optimist in that regard, but, even though they weren't picking books, they went to all the trouble of giving editorial feedback, which doesn't seem like the behavior of a business in its death throes.


----------



## Louise Cole

We've no reason at the moment to think that KP doesn't still place  value on the content it has already picked up, or that KP itself is going anywhere. From what other writers have said, KP has been courting self published writers, although I don't know personally whether that's true. So for the moment it's just their submission mechanism that's gone. Kindle Scout will have gone and they are not taking direct submission. 

As to whether they will take anything from Scout again - who can tell? I suspect a book would have to be outstanding at this stage and a sure fire seller for them to say yes, but, like everyone else I am just guessing. 

Yes, Bill it would be nice to know one way or another, but it's only a two week wait at most, and they have the normal stream of candidates to yea or nay, so I guess it isn't reasonable to think they'd tell us all straight away. For the moment the process has to go on as before.


----------



## lewg

Twenty-three new book campaigns started today, mine included.  It will be interesting to see how all of this ends.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Keeping in mind that Kindle Press apparently isn't going away, if they found a book they really loved, they'd probably still pick it up. I may just be an optimist in that regard, but, even though they weren't picking books, they went to all the trouble of giving editorial feedback, which doesn't seem like the behavior of a business in its death throes.


That's is true. They wouldn't give thoughtful feedback if they weren't really considering. Hopefully, we'll see a few more titles get selected before it is all over.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

So my data still hasn't updated today, has anyone elses? That's two days with nothing showing right now. I emailed them so I'll let you all know what they say.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kristine McKinley said:


> So my data still hasn't updated today, has anyone elses? That's two days with nothing showing right now. I emailed them so I'll let you all know what they say.


Nothing for me too. I'd be curious to see what they say.


----------



## AaronFrale

So I was browsing through the current nomination lists on the scout leader board and it looks as if people are still nominating. Which is good for those of you still in the running. People haven't left the site quite yet.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AaronFrale said:


> So I was browsing through the current nomination lists on the scout leader board and it looks as if people are still nominating. Which is good for those of you still in the running. People haven't left the site quite yet.


Had a slot open up, so added your title: Orion by Aaron Frale

Good luck
DMC


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Had a slot open up, so added your title: Orion by Aaron Frale


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## AaronFrale

Saw that Louise got moved to not selected. That's a bummer.


----------



## Louise Cole

Yep I've just had my no thanks email. At least I know now.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Louise Cole said:


> Yep I've just had my no thanks email. At least I know now.


Did they give you the "personalized manuscript feedback" they said they would give in their email? Or just a "no thank you" letter?


----------



## Louise Cole

I haven't had anything else from them - just 'no thanks'.


----------



## KGGiarratano

FYI-- my personalized feedback email came a day or two after the rejection email. They're handled separately.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Louise Cole said:


> I haven't had anything else from them - just 'no thanks'.


I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## AaronFrale

Louise Cole said:


> Yep I've just had my no thanks email. At least I know now.


Hopefully, you'll get the feedback email. I'm sorry that it didn't work out this time around.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

KGGiarratano said:


> FYI-- my personalized feedback email came a day or two after the rejection email. They're handled separately.


That's good to know. That is the one thing about this whole mess I am excited about, some actual feedback!


----------



## Louise Cole

Thanks guys. To be honest, I'd figured it wouldn't get picked up anyway - the campaign was mainly about publicity. It gives you reason to talk about your book for a month and get some reviewers on board. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## aprilaluna

I contacted KS about the lack of new data/metrics and was informed the concern was sent to technical support. So far, nothing has changed. But on the positive side, KS responded in under 24 hours to my inquiry.



Kristine McKinley said:


> So my data still hasn't updated today, has anyone elses? That's two days with nothing showing right now. I emailed them so I'll let you all know what they say.


----------



## Tom Swyers

I used Co-Promote for my camapign for Kindle Scout and it was helpful. It was a program where you got points (depending on the number of your social media followers) for sharing other's social media posts (facebook, twitter, and instagram) before it folded. You'd put those points in an account and use them when you wanted others to share your posts like for a campaign you wanted some support on.You could pick and choose what posts you wanted to share. I know some authors here used it. Anyway, it's back again as Creator Collabs. I have been talking to one of the guys that runs it and if you sign up and send him an email with my name ("Tom Swyers") in the subject line, he will give you 200,000 points. (Tip: Sign on with your twitter. If you do that and hang around the site a bit and don't connect with facebook at the outset, it should prompt an offer for an adittional 200,000 points to connect to facebook. Also, you might get the same offer for instagram, but don't bother because that link is broken at the moment). You get to choose 12 topics. Definitely use "entertainment & media" as a topic. You can use "Kinlde Unlimited" as another topic too if the it fits. The other topics I use are "books," "ebooks," "indie author." Use some genre ones too--like I use "mysteries & thrillers." Then when you share a post, use the same topics as your tags. Now, there's no cost for joining or posting and you can share one post at a time on each of the platform mentioned for FREE. Yes, you can pay for more points, but if you manage things, you shouldn't have to pay anything, unless that works for you. His email address is: [email protected] . It may take some time to get used to the platform, but stay with it. Follow people who boost posts that you could see sharing. I don't have any affiliation with Creator Collabs (not an employee, just a user) but I will get 5k points if you sign up with this link: https://goo.gl/kVSdUt . Don't want to give me the points? No worries. Sign up here instead: https://creatorcollabs.com/


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

aprilaluna said:


> I contacted KS about the lack of new data/metrics and was informed the concern was sent to technical support. So far, nothing has changed. But on the positive side, KS responded in under 24 hours to my inquiry.


I emailed them about stats too. The response was:

*Thanks for you for letting us know about the issue. We are looking into the matter and will get back to you as soon as possible.

Rest assured that this will not affect your book's chances of getting reviewed by the Kindle Scout team and potentially selected for publication. If your book has been shortlisted, you'll receive a personalized manuscript feedback report from us when your campaign has ended, and once the publishing decision has been made.*


----------



## aprilaluna

You had a longer response than I did. Lol

Email Response... 

I'm very sorry for any frustration this issue has caused.

We'll need a little time to look into the scout stats not being updated. I've reached out to our Technical Team to investigate this issue.

We'll contact you with more information as soon as possible.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

aprilaluna said:


> You had a longer response than I did. Lol
> 
> Email Response...
> 
> I'm very sorry for any frustration this issue has caused.
> 
> We'll need a little time to look into the scout stats not being updated. I've reached out to our Technical Team to investigate this issue.
> 
> We'll contact you with more information as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


I am sure they are being bombarded by emails. You would think if it was intentional they would have a form letter response, so maybe it wasn't?

DMC


----------



## Louise Cole

I did get some feedback a little later which basically said good book, even better in some ways than TDP but it didn't get enough support for a sequel. (For which read, we don't really want sequels.) 
Then they pointed out some places where my US characters sounded too British, and one or two plot points which I'll probably leave alone because reviewers have already loved them. I think it's perhaps one of those subjective things.

Anyhow so very glad never to have to go through Scout again. Apart from you guys, I  can honestly say I have hated this whole process with a fiery passion.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Orion by Aaron Frale
1 day left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
1 day left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
2 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
2 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
6 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
6 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
9 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
14 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
16 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
17 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
20 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
24 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
24 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
24 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
27 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
27 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
28 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I"m glad a few of you have gotten responses, I"m still waiting on one. :-/ Still no stats too. At least I've been able to make some headway in my sequel.


----------



## AaronFrale

Well, it's my last day in the KSocaplypse. I'll see if I can eat a rabbit, there are still rabbits, right? Those didn't go too?


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Good luck!



AaronFrale said:


> Well, it's my last day in the KSocaplypse. I'll see if I can eat a rabbit, there are still rabbits, right? Those didn't go too?


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

aprilaluna said:


> You had a longer response than I did. Lol


We've verified they have at least two people on staff answering e-mails. Or one very inefficient dude.


----------



## AnneC

Just had a slot open up so nominated Aaron Frale's Orion. Good luck!


----------



## AaronFrale

AnneC said:


> Just had a slot open up so nominated Aaron Frale's Orion. Good luck!


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Carey Lewis

It's a shame I finally got feedback for one of my entries just when Scout closed its doors. They liked the book, even said it had similarities with Elmore Leonard and Kurt Vonnegut, which made my week I got to say. That's very high company!

We found this to be a very entertaining, smart, and well-developed novel, and it has similarities to some of Elmore Leonard and Kurt Vonnegut’s books, particularly the dark humor and the characters’ well-developed psychologies. We were also very impressed with your setting writing – you do an excellent job developing Buffalo so that it practically becomes another character in the story. There are a couple of things that we think are very problematic, though: 

The book takes place in Niagara Falls and Toronto, so I thought the comment about Buffalo was a bit funny. I thought if I got feedback, I would immediately get defensive and think they were crazy and wrong, but I thought their critique was on point for the most part and I can see where they were coming from.

The main one was this I believe: The content is very different than what we were expecting based on your cover design, book description, and genre categorizations. This book is consistently funny (and even hilarious in places!), but your marketing assets give almost no hint of the humorous tone. Your marketing message seems more consistent with a Stephen King Misery-style dark Thriller about a bestselling author, rather than a Breakfast of Champions-style dark comedic Thriller that features a writer, and these are such different styles that if you don’t convey the book’s tone accurately in the marketing, then you may get some negative reviews. Even worse, readers who like this style of content won’t realize from the marketing that this book might appeal to them and so they will probably overlook it.

I can agree with that, especially when I had to trim down the blurb to five hundred characters or whatever the limit was for Scout entries. I decided to take the humor part out of the blurb and go for the thriller/ suspense aspect of the story. I agree about the cover, because I'm not a graphic designer and have to resort to manipulating pictures and photos to make mine. I'd much rather use clever graphics for the covers, but alas, my skills with Photoshop only go so far as yet (but I'm still learning!)

The rest of the feedback I don't feel important enough to post. It deals mainly with CMOS and commas and technical things. I'm not sure if I'll go back through the book to fix the errors, as I like to look forward and put what I learned into the next book, but we'll see.

I was surprised at how good the feedback was though, and I'm very happy they didn't come right out and say I should give up. It gives me hope!!!


----------



## terriluckey

I only have one day left as well in the Scout Program. I don't expect to get selected and since they quit the stats when they stopped taking submissions, I'm wondering if they'll still send out a note to the people who nominated our books with our website info? Despite everything, I'm not sorry I did Kindle Scout. I learned a bunch about promotions, and hopefully my book received more exposure. One thing for certain, the experience was made much better by all the information and support that I received from the people here. Thank you everyone, and I'll be nominating the books on the list until Kindle Scout stops.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Carey Lewis said:


> It's a shame I finally got feedback for one of my entries just when Scout closed its doors. They liked the book, even said it had similarities with Elmore Leonard and Kurt Vonnegut, which made my week I got to say. That's very high company!
> 
> I was surprised at how good the feedback was though, and I'm very happy they didn't come right out and say I should give up. It gives me hope!!!


I'm not surprised the feedback was good. I'm sure that you'll be successful if you keep going.


----------



## AaronFrale

terriluckey said:


> Today is my last day as well in the Scout Program. I don't expect to get selected and since they quit the stats when they stopped taking submissions, I'm wondering if they'll still send out a note to the people who nominated our books with our website info? Despite everything, I'm not sorry I did Kindle Scout. I learned a bunch about promotions, and hopefully my book received more exposure. One thing for certain, the experience was made much better by all the information and support that I received from this group. Thank you everyone, and I'll be nominating the books on the list until Kindle Scout stops.


They are still sending out the editorial feedback to the shortlisted books, they most likely wouldn't do that if they weren't considering any new titles. So there is hope. The will send out your "thank you" note. And if you get your book up on Amazon before May 31st, I don't see why they wouldn't send the notification. After that, all bets are off.

Also, you have one more day. Books on their last day will say "Last Day".


----------



## Matthew Speak

I gotta say, it's gonna be weird seeing Steve's list slowly dwindle down to just a few. Strange times around here and on the Kindle Scout FB group. Not having any stats update is really annoying. Does anyone know if the "hot and trending" list is updating automatically, or is it stuck where it was a couple days ago?


----------



## Louise Cole

Kessie Carroll said:


> What I'm most interested in is what nobody talks about--how are sales and marketing for Scout books? It's been speculated that Amazon would advertise them pretty heavily, but nobody has said anything.
> 
> Do Scout books SELL? Or are you better off staying out, keeping royalties, and doing all the marketing yourself?


It's fair to say that most KP authors reckon their sales have dipped considerably since last August.
having said that success seems to depend upon:
1. whether you have an existing fan base/other books
2. genre
3. if the cover is bang on for the genre and strong
3. whether your book is any good

From what I've seen romance and thrillers sell far more than anything else. YA is a tougher sell I think.
Some of the most successful KP authors have sold 20,000+ over the past two years. I know of several in that category.
Some people don't sell anything like they expected and ask for their rights back.

For my part I think being published by KP gave me a confidence and a launch I wouldn't have had self publishing my debut on my own. Having said that if you are already a successful self publisher I think you can probably do as well outside KP as you can within it.

You do benefit from some great opportunities - like Kindle Monthly Deals or Amazon Prime reading which I don't think you can access as a self published writer. But, having said that we suspect we don't get quite the access to the might of Amazon marketing that some of the other imprints get. But ultimately that's speculation because we can't really know how the amazon marketing set up works.


----------



## Cecelia

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Friday.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Orion by Aaron Frale
> 1 day left  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
> 1 day left  Fearless by Terri Luckey
> 2 days left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
> 2 days left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
> 6 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
> 6 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
> 9 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
> 14 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
> 16 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 17 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 20 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
> 24 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 24 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
> 24 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 27 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 27 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 28 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


You missed me:
28 Days left Saints and Sinners https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2L5D8C16PB6MU by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I finally got the same response that someone has already posted here. So we'll see what happens. I had a free slot open up, I'd already nominated Cutting Edges so I was able to nominate Fearless. Good luck!


----------



## terriluckey

Thank you.


AaronFrale said:


> They are still sending out the editorial feedback to the shortlisted books, they most likely wouldn't do that if they weren't considering any new titles. So there is hope. The will send out your "thank you" note. And if you get your book up on Amazon before May 31st, I don't see why they wouldn't send the notification. After that, all bets are off.
> 
> Also, you have one more day. Books on their last day will say "Last Day".


----------



## terriluckey

Kristine McKinley said:


> I finally got the same response that someone has already posted here. So we'll see what happens. I had a free slot open up, I'd already nominated Cutting Edges so I was able to nominate Fearless. Good luck!


 Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday

Like Matthew said, it is weird keeping this last stretch of lists. I feel like I'm keeping the Doomsday Clock of Kindle Scout. But what the heck, weird is what I live for.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
LAST DAY LEFT!  Fearless by Terri Luckey
1 day left  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
1 day left  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
5 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
5 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
8 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
13 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
14 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
15 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
16 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
19 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
23 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
23 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
23 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
26 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
26 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
27 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
27 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Louise Cole said:


> You do benefit from some great opportunities - like Kindle Monthly Deals or Amazon Prime reading which I don't think you can access as a self published writer. But, having said that we suspect we don't get quite the access to the might of Amazon marketing that some of the other imprints get. But ultimately that's speculation because we can't really know how the amazon marketing set up works.


Kindle Daily and Monthly Deals and Prime Reading are both available to self-published authors, but only by invitation-there's no way to apply for them. I suspect your chances of getting one are much higher if you're with an Amazon imprint. I think there may be other deals only open to imprint books, though? (I'm not completely sure about this, but I'm thinking of things like the limited ones where they're offered only to a certain subset of people.) Kindle Firsts are only for Amazon imprints, I believe. But I don't think a Kindle Press book has ever had access to that program.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots and nominated:

Cutting Edges: Or, A Web of Women by Ruth Nestvold
Fearless by Terri Luckey

Already had Orion by Aaron Frale in my third slot.

Good luck to all three and all those in the KS waiting room!

Mark


----------



## Used To Be BH

MelanieCellier said:


> Kindle Firsts are only for Amazon imprints, I believe. But I don't think a Kindle Press book has ever had access to that program.


Hence perhaps one of the reasons Kindle Press hasn't been as successful. It's just another clear example of how KP is the stepchild among imprints.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Still no stats, I wonder if they're just not going to bother?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

My KindleScout reject (The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village) is part of a Fantasy Cover Wars. Today, we are in the semi-finals.
Here's the link if anyone would like to vote. It's just something for fun; no prizes awarded. Voting goes until 11:30 tonight, Eastern Daylight Time.

http://brackify.com/bracket/7076/Fantasy-Cover-Wars


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Kristine McKinley said:


> Still no stats, I wonder if they're just not going to bother?


Recently ending hasn't been updated yet, either. Last day shows both books ending midnight April 7, as well as those that really should be ending today.


----------



## Matthew Speak

ronesa_aveela said:


> Recently ending hasn't been updated yet, either. Last day shows both books ending midnight April 7, as well as those that really should be ending today.


Makes me wonder if Hot and Trending has been updating.


----------



## aprilaluna

I think the hot and trending works since new bodies are reflected. As for metrics on an individual campaign, it seems that information isn't updating for anyone. Sigh.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I guess the person who updates hot and trending for individuals has already been let go. I can't think of another reason for the stats never updating.


----------



## Steve Vernon

ronesa_aveela said:


> My KindleScout reject (The Unborn Hero of Dragon Village) is part of a Fantasy Cover Wars. Today, we are in the semi-finals.
> Here's the link if anyone would like to vote. It's just something for fun; no prizes awarded. Voting goes until 11:30 tonight, Eastern Daylight Time.
> 
> http://brackify.com/bracket/7076/Fantasy-Cover-Wars


I've thrown my vote your way. Good luck on those bragging rights.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Steve Vernon said:


> I've thrown my vote your way. Good luck on those bragging rights.


Great. Thank you.  One vote to go to tie my competition.  Although I like her cover, too. So no problem if she beats me in this.


----------



## Cecelia

A couple months back, a bit after merging/partnering with Goodreads and offering Authors the opportunity to do Goodreads give-aways, Amazon also  sent me an email inviting me to trial some beta author program. I was busy with KS and didn't trial whatever they were offering. If anyone remembers what it is or participated - could they start a link with the information?


----------



## Decon

Cecelia said:


> A couple months back, a bit after merging/partnering with Goodreads and offering Authors the opportunity to do Goodreads give-aways, Amazon also sent me an email inviting me to trial some beta author program. I was busy with KS and didn't trial whatever they were offering. If anyone remembers what it is or participated - could they start a link with the information?


Did you delete the e-mail? If not, do a search for Amazon on your e-mails and see if you can find it.


----------



## Cecelia

Decon said:


> Did you delete the e-mail? If not, do a search for Amazon on your e-mails and see if you can find it.


Unfortunately Decon - my ISP automatically deletes my email after 45 days. This is a paid ISP & I can't turn the feature off.

Didn't others get the email? First I was offered the opportunity to do Goodreads giveaways, then sent a survey which asked me what I expected from giveaways (including reviews for my freebies, which I thought was against Amazon TOS), then I was offered this "beta" program.

I thought things might be changing when that all happened. Except, KS also sent me a very normal survey recently too.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Cecelia said:


> Unfortunately Decon - my ISP automatically deletes my email after 45 days. This is a paid ISP & I can't turn the feature off.


Get Mozilla Thunderbird (free, open source) and use it to download your email to your computer. Then it's yours forever. Just use Thunderbird from that point on to read and reply to the email it downloads from your ISP. It's great software.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Cecelia said:


> Unfortunately Decon - my ISP automatically deletes my email after 45 days. This is a paid ISP & I can't turn the feature off.
> 
> Didn't others get the email? First I was offered the opportunity to do Goodreads giveaways, then sent a survey which asked me what I expected from giveaways (including reviews for my freebies, which I thought was against Amazon TOS), then I was offered this "beta" program.
> 
> I thought things might be changing when that all happened. Except, KS also sent me a very normal survey recently too.


I hope you can snag it. You might do a "Contact Us" at KDP and have them resend it. I am really curious what Amazon is dreaming up now?

A new program of sorts would be interesting. I have given up writing and deleted my two short books - no traction. Plus I am seeing writing fiction is not for me. I can always come back to it.

I do like reading, thus KS was fun but I have just dropped that, there is ONE book I want to keep track of and hope they release it Indie style. I think winners are over. Scouts positions are frozen, so I no longer vote but the stats will continue until it is all over. Big deal. I enjoyed seeing the different people I came across ... and get that rare book just right for me.

Seems Prime is now offering more and better books to Prime members. I think KU's days may be numbered in a way as they migrate it to Prime somehow. I think Select will be there for authors still but I bet things will change from here.

Amazon"Write On" was fun, as it let me explore writing flash short-stories and flex my creative muscles and thus my novella as the final product. But WO died too.

I did get a survey on using Kindle Create (KC). This is a neat tool. And it is now out in many languages released just recently. So Amazon is making it easier to expand itself into the "World Wide Book Fair". KC is pretty cool and makes creating a book fairly easy. I plan to use it again on a non-fiction book I am thinking on.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Get Mozilla Thunderbird (free, open source) and use it to download your email to your computer. Then it's yours forever. Just use Thunderbird from that point on to read and reply to the email it downloads from your ISP. It's great software.


It's definitely better to have emails saved locally. You never know when you'll realize you need something in an old email. Thunderbird makes it easy to archive the old ones, just in case.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Sorry that kindle scout seems to be going out with a whimper.  If any of you have a scifi/fantasy book that you're releasing at 99c then send me a pm on here and I'll send it out in my TE Olivant newsletter.  I have openings from may onwards.


----------



## Steve Vernon

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Get Mozilla Thunderbird (free, open source) and use it to download your email to your computer. Then it's yours forever. Just use Thunderbird from that point on to read and reply to the email it downloads from your ISP. It's great software.


Shoot! You may have just solved a problem I've been having.

Not the problem with "How come I don't enough money in my bank account?" or the problem with "Why don't I look like Brad Pitt anymore?" or even the problem of "Why does my cat keep missing her litter box." - but you solved it just the same.

Many thanks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. Just had corn on the cob and pasta. An odd combination, but the pasta needed finishing. The corn was pretty good, even though you could taste the plane ticket that it had to have bought to get up here to Nova Scotia.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
LAST DAY LEFT!  Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole
4 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
4 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
7 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
12 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
13 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
14 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
15 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
18 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
22 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
22 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
22 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
25 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
25 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
26 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
26 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

My stats are still not updating, so I am guessing they are just not going to fix it. Would really like to know how much interest there was in my book. I know views aren't nominations, but at least it tells you how many eyeballs looked at your campaign.

As I enter into my final week and campaign I want to thank you all for being a great community. I also want to say thanks to Steve for his work on keeping the list for us all. Lastly, thank you in advance for any nominations you can throw me this week. At least I can leave knowing a few people will nominate me (hopefully!)

*7 days left The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell*

Best of luck to everyone. I will keep nominating until Steve's list rides off into the sunset.

DMC


----------



## Decon

Cecelia said:


> Unfortunately Decon - my ISP automatically deletes my email after 45 days. This is a paid ISP & I can't turn the feature off.
> 
> Didn't others get the email? First I was offered the opportunity to do Goodreads giveaways, then sent a survey which asked me what I expected from giveaways (including reviews for my freebies, which I thought was against Amazon TOS), then I was offered this "beta" program.
> 
> I thought things might be changing when that all happened. Except, KS also sent me a very normal survey recently too.


Ah, Okay. I use hotmail which keeps all my emails right from when I first started, apart from any I junk or send to delete. I would be lost without that as many occasions I need to search out old emails.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Steve Vernon said:


> Shoot! You may have just solved a problem I've been having.
> 
> Not the problem with "How come I don't enough money in my bank account?" or the problem with "Why don't I look like Brad Pitt anymore?" or even the problem of "Why does my cat keep missing her litter box." - but you solved it just the same.
> 
> Many thanks.


I can't help with those other problems, I have the same ones sans the cat. But I'm happy that I could do something for you for a change! You've helped me and so many others here.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Since my three slots are full, I signed on to my wife's Amazon account and nominated:

Dead Letters by Alexis Corinne
Loner's Heart by Anne Carrole

Good luck to all five!

Mark


----------



## RE Johnston

I went to nominate Steve's list for today and found the nominations due to end yesterday still showing as current. I deleted the older ones so I could enter today's, but felt like I might be un-nominating the earlier ones in doing so. There's a definite ghost town vibe.


----------



## Cecelia

Decon said:


> Did you delete the e-mail? If not, do a search for Amazon on your e-mails and see if you can find it.


It might have been the D2D author profile someone is asking how to create. It was not a publishing program, but an author tool.


----------



## cyberianexile

I'm still nominating people, but it's feeling kind of futile. I think when they let the last campaign through, they closed the door behind them and it has prevented any stats from updating. I'm going to keep going through the motions but I fear we're being strung along.


----------



## Mark Wakely

RE Johnston said:


> I went to nominate Steve's list for today and found the nominations due to end yesterday still showing as current. I deleted the older ones so I could enter today's, but felt like I might be un-nominating the earlier ones in doing so. There's a definite ghost town vibe.


I noticed the same thing. Since my wife has her own Amazon account, I was able to nominate two more by logging in as her. I can nominate one more, then I'll have to start removing the oldest nominations to nominate new books if the ones past their "due date" aren't moved to "In Review". This might all be futile, but as I said in an earlier post I'm nominating right up to the bitter end if I can.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Mark Wakely said:


> I noticed the same thing. Since my wife has her own Amazon account, I was able to nominate two more by logging in as her. I can nominate one more, then I'll have to start removing the oldest nominations to nominate new books if the ones past their "due date" aren't moved to "In Review". This might all be futile, but as I said in an earlier post I'm nominating right up to the bitter end if I can.


Those of us still running campaigns appreciate your efforts!

DMC


----------



## ronesa_aveela

RE Johnston said:


> I went to nominate Steve's list for today and found the nominations due to end yesterday still showing as current. I deleted the older ones so I could enter today's, but felt like I might be un-nominating the earlier ones in doing so. There's a definite ghost town vibe.


The ending soon are now for three days's worth of books. No one has looked at them over the weekend. Not sure how that will play out on Monday if someone cleans it up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

RE Johnston said:


> I went to nominate Steve's list for today and found the nominations due to end yesterday still showing as current. I deleted the older ones so I could enter today's, but felt like I might be un-nominating the earlier ones in doing so. There's a definite ghost town vibe.


I noticed that too. I didn't want to do about it.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> I noticed that too. I didn't want to do about it.


I submitted to Kindle Scout to see what they would say. I hate to know this will cost either someone past or upcoming a nomination because of the recent bugs and/or KS basically turning off their algorithms/tracking software. That isn't really fair to those who had/have campaigns.

Thanks
DMC


----------



## Marjorie Florestal

cyberianexile said:


> I'm still nominating people, but it's feeling kind of futile. I think when they let the last campaign through, they closed the door behind them and it has prevented any stats from updating. I'm going to keep going through the motions but I fear we're being strung along.


Same here. I remember how grateful I was to others for their vote, so I continue to fill my nomination slots. I'm sorry for those who have to go through this, but I'll be here to support you until the lights go out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Monday morning. I've had breakfast - sweet potatoes, a boiled egg and a slice of bacon. I'm just getting a cup of coffee down my gullet before I go out to shovel the snow that dropped last night. It's April, dang it. Why can't winter get the message?

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
3 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
6 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
11 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
12 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
13 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
14 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
17 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
21 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
21 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
21 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
24 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
24 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
25 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
25 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I submitted to Kindle Scout to see what they would say. I hate to know this will cost either someone past or upcoming a nomination because of the recent bugs and/or KS basically turning off their algorithms/tracking software. That isn't really fair to those who had/have campaigns.
> 
> Thanks
> DMC


My guess is someone just forgot to shut it off over the weekend. I'm guessing it will be fixed today. But it is a strike against whether or not they are still selecting books. However, continuing to give feedback. So that's one for it. Overall, I'm not sure, but it will be interesting to see.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Steve Vernon said:


> I noticed that too. I didn't want to do about it.


Ah, okay, so it's not just me! I checked to KS page today, and Cutting Edges is still showing up as available, the last day to vote -- and even Hot! So a big thanks to this group, because I'm pretty sure it must have been you all. 

Not expecting anything to come of it, since KS is on the way out, but it's nice to finally be hot. *g*


----------



## AnyaPavelle

I'm not showing any stats either. All things considered, that's fine. I just want to be able to nominate more people without having to worry about _un_nominating my current nominees.

Sigh.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I'm afraid to nominate someone else in case it takes away from who I've already nominated. Hopefully, they get this fixed before the last day of the other books on the list. My whole experience with Kindle Scout has been incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> My guess is someone just forgot to shut it off over the weekend. I'm guessing it will be fixed today. But it is a strike against whether or not they are still selecting books. However, continuing to give feedback. So that's one for it. Overall, I'm not sure, but it will be interesting to see.


Two thoughts:

First, the fact that the stats aren't updated for authors doesn't mean the editors won't have access to them at the end.

Second, we need to keep in mind that stats never played a primary role in selection, anyway.

That said, it is at the very least rude to allow the machinery to work so poorly while campaigns are still in operation. It does create the impression that the KP staff is just going through the motions. That may not be the case, but it would have been nice if they had kept up appearances, regardless.

I was sad that I couldn't get my latest book ready fast enough. I'm not so sad about that now.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> That said, it is at the very least rude to allow the machinery to work so poorly while campaigns are still in operation. It does create the impression that the KP staff is just going through the motions. That may not be the case, but it would have been nice if they had kept up appearances, regardless.
> 
> I was sad that I couldn't get my latest book ready fast enough. I'm not so sad about that now.


Yeah, I think campaign stats and nominations pretty much don't count for much in the selection process right now. My guess if they are still are thinking of selecting books, they are sending all the shortlist books to the Kindle Press editors who are looking at them with the criteria they would normally have for a non-KS scout book (thus why some author's are getting feedback).

The best I'm hoping for at this point is a swift rejection with some feedback, so i can move to the next phase, and get my book on Amazon before I lose the chance to send that email to the nominators.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Bill Hiatt said:


> I was sad that I couldn't get my latest book ready fast enough. I'm not so sad about that now.


Yeah, I almost wish I could withdraw my campaign. This seems a bit odd and I'm wondering if any of the automated things are going to work now. Like the automated message to nominators that a book has been released.


----------



## AaronFrale

Matthew Speak said:


> Yeah, I almost wish I could withdraw my campaign. This seems a bit odd and I'm wondering if any of the automated things are going to work now. Like the automated message to nominators that a book has been released.


Nothings says you can't email them and ask. I'm sure they are probably more open to those requests now. Though the site is up and running again (at least for nominations).

For what it's worth, I plan to hang around and nominate out the last few here and I know some of the others are. It would be nice to see a selected book. If only to give others hope that it's worth sticking through to the end.


----------



## Sutiven91

RAW: Reclamation is now available! I have decided to not let the disappointment of my scout campaign put me down and I have self-published my book!

It is now available in ebook and paperback format on Amazon!

Also, starting tomorrow and ending Friday, you will be able to get the ebook absolutely FREE! So don't miss out!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?k=rapid+assauly+warfare


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I submitted to Kindle Scout to see what they would say. I hate to know this will cost either someone past or upcoming a nomination because of the recent bugs and/or KS basically turning off their algorithms/tracking software. That isn't really fair to those who had/have campaigns.
> 
> Thanks
> DMC


This is the response they provided:

_Thanks for you for letting us know about the issue.

Our technical team looked into the matter and has already updated the campaign status. When the campaign of the book ends, the book automatically is moved from Your Nominations to the Past Nominations section, at which time you may nominate another title. You'll also receive an e-mail letting you know whether or not the book(s) you nominated were chosen to be published.

You can nominate up to three Kindle Scout books at a time. If you want to remove a book from Your Nominations panel so you can nominate a different one instead, click "Remove nomination" on that book's detail page.

Thanks for your interest in Kindle Scout.
_

They did remove the "already ended" items from my nomination list so I can nominate now. Not sure if this fix went out to the general population or they just fixed my account.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Sutiven91 said:


> RAW: Reclamation is now available! I have decided to not let the disappointment of my scout campaign put me down and I have self-published my book!
> 
> It is now available in ebook and paperback format on Amazon!
> 
> Also, starting tomorrow and ending Friday, you will be able to get the ebook absolutely FREE! So don't miss out!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?k=rapid+assauly+warfare


I think this is the correct link:

https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Assault-Warfare-Stephen-Tucker-ebook/dp/B07C1S6M9B/

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rapid-Assault-Warfare-Stephen-Tucker-ebook/dp/B07C1S6M9B/


----------



## aprilaluna

Anyone know what the following Amazon Kindle Scout message is for?

ARRAY(0x842bec1

It just hit my inbox. I have asked the Amazon KS rep for clarification.


----------



## AaronFrale

aprilaluna said:


> ARRAY(0x842bec1


Looks like code to me. Probably in creation of the look of an email. Probably and cut n' paste error on behalf of the person who emailed you.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Heads up to everyone who is in a current campaign. I emailed KS asking if they would still be sending out an email to all nominators if our book doesn't get a contract announcing the release. Gabriel responded saying that they will still send out that automated email, but only until May 31st.  SOOO, if you don't get a contract, make sure you have your book released before the 31st, so you can benefit from the auto-email.

I personally will have trouble getting my book's final edits finished before that date, so I asked if it was possible to withdraw my campaign. Gabriel said that they could do that, if I want to withdraw. Deciding.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Did anyone ask yet if they would still provide editorial feedback for some books?


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Matthew Speak said:


> Heads up to everyone who is in a current campaign. I emailed KS asking if they would still be sending out an email to all nominators if our book doesn't get a contract announcing the release. Gabriel responded saying that they will still send out that automated email, but only until May 31st. SOOO, if you don't get a contract, make sure you have your book released before the 31st, so you can benefit from the auto-email.
> 
> I personally will have trouble getting my book's final edits finished before that date, so I asked if it was possible to withdraw my campaign. Gabriel said that they could do that, if I want to withdraw. Deciding.


Wow. Thanks for the info! I'm still in this for the long haul, but I want to make sure all the people who nominated me get a free copy somehow. It might be a matter of changing my thank you note to include my email or some such.


----------



## aprilaluna

The email was a glitch, and the response I received states feedback is forthcoming for shortlisted books.

Message.. 

Hello,

Thanks for contacting us back, I'm truly sorry for the last email it seems that there was a system error and sent an incorrect message.

What I meant was that I'd like to let you know that our technical team is aware of the problem with the Kindle Scout statistics and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible.

Rest assured that this will not affect your book’s chances of getting reviewed by the Kindle Scout team and potentially selected for publication. If your book has been shortlisted, you’ll receive a personalized manuscript feedback report from us when your campaign has ended, and once the publishing decision has been made.

Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Did anyone ask yet if they would still provide editorial feedback for some books?


The way I understood it is if you were shortlisted they would give you an editorial feedback. Otherwise you're just getting a "no thank you" notice. I think they should give everyone with a current campaign editorial feedback just because they are closing up shop. It is only fair.

DMC


----------



## Cecelia

Its good to see things are working again. Let's hang in there until the end, and then find some other way of promoting our books!


----------



## cascadia

From an email this morning, which also referenced why the stats aren't updating.....

Hello Bob,

I'd like to let you know that our technical team is aware of the problem with the Kindle Scout statistics and is working hard to fix it as soon as possible.

However, as we previously mentioned, you can rest assured that this will not affect your book's chances of getting reviewed by the Kindle Scout team and potentially selected for publication. If your book has been shortlisted, you'll receive a personalized manuscript feedback report from us when your campaign has ended, and once the publishing decision has been made.

Thanks for your patience while we fix this problem.

Nicole D
Kindle Scout Review
www.kindlescout.com

Candy Apple Tangerine https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2N0Z6SXK8CSYE


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Matthew Speak said:


> Heads up to everyone who is in a current campaign. I emailed KS asking if they would still be sending out an email to all nominators if our book doesn't get a contract announcing the release. Gabriel responded saying that they will still send out that automated email, but only until May 31st. SOOO, if you don't get a contract, make sure you have your book released before the 31st, so you can benefit from the auto-email.
> 
> I personally will have trouble getting my book's final edits finished before that date, so I asked if it was possible to withdraw my campaign. Gabriel said that they could do that, if I want to withdraw. Deciding.


You could also have them send the message by that date, but have your book only on pre-order.

Edited: You have up to 90 days to submit the final copy.

https://kdp.amazon.com/en_US/help/topic/G201499380


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday. Supposed to be warmer today. Winter is melting, once again.

I took a look last night over at the Kindleboards, and it looks as if the list function is working properly. Didn't check any of the statistics.

By the way - I've had 49 reviews on KELPIE DREAMS for quite a while. I'd love to hit 50 before Kindle Scout closes for good.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
2 days left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
5 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
10 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
11 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
12 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
13 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
16 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
20 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
20 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
20 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
23 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
23 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
24 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
24 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Steve Vernon said:


> By the way - I've had 49 reviews on KELPIE DREAMS for quite a while. I'd love to hit 50 before Kindle Scout closes for good.


I think this would be a nice way to thank Steve for all the effort he has put into keeping this thread active for so long.
I've already reviewed Kelpie Dreams, but I'm off to get the other two Kelpie books. 
Why not help out Steve by buying/reviewing at least one of his book?


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Matthew Speak said:


> Heads up to everyone who is in a current campaign. I emailed KS asking if they would still be sending out an email to all nominators if our book doesn't get a contract announcing the release. Gabriel responded saying that they will still send out that automated email, but only until May 31st. SOOO, if you don't get a contract, make sure you have your book released before the 31st, so you can benefit from the auto-email.
> 
> I personally will have trouble getting my book's final edits finished before that date, so I asked if it was possible to withdraw my campaign. Gabriel said that they could do that, if I want to withdraw. Deciding.


Thank you so much for asking this, I was wondering. This gives me a firm deadline to work on so that I make sure my second book is ready to go up for preorder.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

DMChappellAuthor said:


> This is the response they provided:
> 
> _Thanks for you for letting us know about the issue.
> 
> Our technical team looked into the matter and has already updated the campaign status. When the campaign of the book ends, the book automatically is moved from Your Nominations to the Past Nominations section, at which time you may nominate another title. You'll also receive an e-mail letting you know whether or not the book(s) you nominated were chosen to be published.
> 
> You can nominate up to three Kindle Scout books at a time. If you want to remove a book from Your Nominations panel so you can nominate a different one instead, click "Remove nomination" on that book's detail page.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in Kindle Scout.
> _
> 
> They did remove the "already ended" items from my nomination list so I can nominate now. Not sure if this fix went out to the general population or they just fixed my account.


I didn't see any posts from anyone saying if it was only my account that was fixed (nominations not leaving after the campaign ended), or if everyone was fixed? I am hoping it is the latter being that it time for my final stretch and I need to beg for nominations.

DMC


----------



## RE Johnston

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I didn't see any posts from anyone saying if it was only my account that was fixed (nominations not leaving after the campaign ended), or if everyone was fixed? I am hoping it is the latter being that it time for my final stretch and I need to beg for nominations.
> 
> DMC


It's fixed for me too.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

RE Johnston said:


> It's fixed for me too.


Thanks for the confirmation. Even if I cannot see it, with the stats being broken, just knowing some nominations will come in for The Truth About Fairy Tales makes me feel better!

DMC


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

My campaign stats website has a red banner now.

*"As of April 3rd, campaign stats are no longer updating, but your book will still have the chance to be reviewed by the Kindle Scout team and potentially selected for publication."
*
So much for the "technical glitch!" Abandon all hope!


----------



## AaronFrale

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> So much for the "technical glitch!" Abandon all hope!


Yep, the most I'm hoping for is that editorial feedback. Right now, they seem like they are in damage control mode so we shall if our waits will be worth it. Either way, I don't mind the wait. Most of writing is waiting anyway.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> My campaign stats website has a red banner now.
> 
> *"As of April 3rd, campaign stats are no longer updating, but your book will still have the chance to be reviewed by the Kindle Scout team and potentially selected for publication."
> *
> So much for the "technical glitch!" Abandon all hope!


I'm just glad I was able to see the first portion of my stats so that I could see my new book did better in the first days than my Book 2 of my other series during the whole campaign. Gotta look for the win wherever I can get it at this point. Crossing my fingers for some editorial feedback.


----------



## dbhfiction

I’m pretty bummed, but not too surprised, to hear that they’ve shut the door on stats. I was really curious to see what kind of attention My Hungry Friend has been getting in the last days of the campaign—if the HOT list is still competitive, or if the numbers have dwindled so badly on both ends (books and readers) that a few views here and there enough to stick. Oh well. 

I’ve also heard from one person that two weeks has passed since her campaign’s end, and she’s still listed as ‘in review.’


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is Wednesday and I am on the run for the bus to work.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
1 day left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
4 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
9 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
10 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
11 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
12 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
15 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
19 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
19 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
22 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
22 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
23 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
23 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
23 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Thank you again for continuing this list despite Kindle Scout's demise!



Steve Vernon said:


> It is Wednesday and I am on the run for the bus to work.
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
> 1 day left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
> 4 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
> 9 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
> 10 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> 11 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 12 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 15 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
> 19 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 19 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
> 19 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 22 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 22 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 23 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 23 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I think I had a misconception about Scout. I was thinking that if they chose a scifi for example, it would be published by 47North, Amazon's imprint that does scifi books. Now it seems like it would be Kindle Press, kind of the minor leagues compared to an imprint like 47North? Would it be best to submit the traditional way to 47North for scifi? Can you do that if you've submitted to Scout and not been accepted? Would it be a fool's errand?

And does Kindle Press do paperbacks? I imagine 47North does.


----------



## AaronFrale

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I think I had a misconception about Scout. I was thinking that if they chose a scifi for example, it would be published by 47North, Amazon's imprint that does scifi books. Now it seems like it would be Kindle Press, kind of the minor leagues compared to an imprint like 47North? Would it be best to submit the traditional way to 47North for scifi? Can you do that if you've submitted to Scout and not been accepted? Would it be a fool's errand?
> 
> And does Kindle Press do paperbacks? I imagine 47North does.


47North is more a trad publisher. From what I hear, I could be wrong, but they do not accept unsolicited submissions. If you want to go trad with Sci Fi, your better bet is Baen or TOR's parent company (I think Tom Daugherty and Associates), both take unsolicited submissions and a google search should get you to their submission guidelines.

But beware when entering the slush pile (the nickname for the pile of unsolicited submissions). I got shortlisted out of the slush pile once, and an actual, real, living, non robot, contacted me to tell me I was on the "Good enough to take a closer look pile." 6 months go by and I didn't here a word. So, I sent a polite email to ask about my status, and got the "there's a lot of books ahead of yours." I ended up I sending polite email inquiries every 3-6 months, and after 2 1/2 years, I got my rejection. In those two and a half years, I wrote like 5 other books, sold copies, built readers, etc. I realized that each book gets me a little more readers, a little bit bigger mailing list, sells more copies with each release, etc.

I'm not saying I will never make a deal with a trad publisher. I'm just saying that a 45 day decision time like kindle scout offered was a pretty good comprise on playing the odds that I would be part of that 0.7% who gets a publishing contract. Whereas 2 1/2 years is much to long for that slim chance they'll pick it, and I can do much for myself on my own.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

Very well said. I wanted to clear up my misconception. I've had several books trad published and wouldn't go back to that nightmare again. When I saw one cover that they forced on me, I thought they were actually joking. And, they're soooo slow. Even after they agree to publish the book! It's the old school.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> 47North is more a trad publisher. From what I hear, I could be wrong, but they do not accept unsolicited submissions. If you want to go trad with Sci Fi, your better bet is Baen or TOR's parent company (I think Tom Daugherty and Associates), both take unsolicited submissions and a google search should get you to their submission guidelines.
> 
> But beware when entering the slush pile (the nickname for the pile of unsolicited submissions). I got shortlisted out of the slush pile once, and an actual, real, living, non robot, contacted me to tell me I was on the "Good enough to take a closer look pile." 6 months go by and I didn't here a word. So, I sent a polite email to ask about my status, and got the "there's a lot of books ahead of yours." I ended up I sending polite email inquiries every 3-6 months, and after 2 1/2 years, I got my rejection. In those two and a half years, I wrote like 5 other books, sold copies, built readers, etc. I realized that each book gets me a little more readers, a little bit bigger mailing list, sells more copies with each release, etc.
> 
> I'm not saying I will never make a deal with a trad publisher. I'm just saying that a 45 day decision time like kindle scout offered was a pretty good comprise on playing the odds that I would be part of that 0.7% who gets a publishing contract. Whereas 2 1/2 years is much to long for that slim chance they'll pick it, and I can do much for myself on my own.


You're right. All the Amazon imprints (including, I presume, Kindle Press now) require submission through an agent.

For people who have an agent, submitting to the appropriate Amazon imprint for the genre isn't a bad idea, even if the book is a Scout reject. You'll be dealing with a different group of editors, and they won't feel obligated to reject a basically great book that just needs a few changes the way Scout does.

The few times I've seen author comments on the other imprints, they've generally been happy with Amazon imprints. In particular, they liked dealing with the editors. Before trying Scout (and before realizing it was the poor stepchild), I looked at a number of Amazon imprint books and was impressed both by their ranks and by the number of reviews they had.


----------



## Used To Be BH

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Very well said. I wanted to clear up my misconception. I've had several books trad published and wouldn't go back to that nightmare again. When I saw one cover that they forced on me, I thought they were actually joking. And, they're soooo slow. Even after they agree to publish the book! It's the old school.


You're not making me sorry I didn't go the trad route.


----------



## Matthew Speak

Steve Vernon said:


> 1 day left  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
> 1 day left  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
> 4 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
> 9 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
> 10 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> 11 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 12 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 15 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
> 19 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 19 days left  Crow Creek by Matthew Speak
> 19 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 22 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 22 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 23 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 23 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer


Hey Steve, you can remove Crow Creek from the list. I requested to remove my campaign and they granted it. Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Matthew Speak said:


> Hey Steve, you can remove Crow Creek from the list. I requested to remove my campaign and they granted it. Thanks!


Interesting! I guess they're letting people escape a dying program.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Interesting! I guess they're letting people escape a dying program.


I know. I would totally would have done the same, but my campaign was ending so close to the announcement. I figured at this point, I waited this long. Might as well wait for that off 0.0001% chance that I'd make the cut, and maybe get some editorial feedback for just waiting a little while longer.


----------



## Becca Mills

Given the apparent wrapping up of the Kindle Scout program (I'm assuming that's what the closure to new submissions means), I wanted to take a moment to thank Steve Vernon for stepping up unasked and running this thread so effectively for so long. KB salutes you, Steve!










Best of luck to all who still have books in the running.


----------



## WandWSawday

Becca Mills said:


> Given the apparent wrapping up of the Kindle Scout program (I'm assuming that's what the closure to new submissions means), I wanted to take a moment to thank Steve Vernon for stepping up unasked and running this thread so effectively for so long. KB salutes you, Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all who still have books in the running.


Just wanted to echo this, and to everyone else who provided advice/their experience--it was much appreciated


----------



## Matthew Speak

Becca Mills said:


> Given the apparent wrapping up of the Kindle Scout program (I'm assuming that's what the closure to new submissions means), I wanted to take a moment to thank Steve Vernon for stepping up unasked and running this thread so effectively for so long. KB salutes you, Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all who still have books in the running.


Yeah, a lot of people were true heroes of this forum--Bill Hiatt, Lincoln Cole, among many others. But Steve-a-rino, you my friend, have been a real godsend and an amazing individual. Bless you.


----------



## AaronFrale

Matthew Speak said:


> Yeah, a lot of people were true heroes of this forum--Bill Hiatt, Lincoln Cole, among many others. But Steve-a-rino, you my friend, have been a real godsend and an amazing individual. Bless you.


Yes, thank you Steve, Lincoln, Bill and others! You all kept me coming back to chat not just dump the novel and run.


----------



## jaxonreed

Becca Mills said:


> Given the apparent wrapping up of the Kindle Scout program (I'm assuming that's what the closure to new submissions means), I wanted to take a moment to thank Steve Vernon for stepping up unasked and running this thread so effectively for so long. KB salutes you, Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all who still have books in the running.


Amen. Steve Vernon was the heart and soul of this thread. Outstanding daily work over an extended period. Well done, sir.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Matthew Speak said:


> Yeah, a lot of people were true heroes of this forum--Bill Hiatt, Lincoln Cole, among many others. But Steve-a-rino, you my friend, have been a real godsend and an amazing individual. Bless you.


Shucks. My pleasure. Thanks for giving me a good grin, before I head for bed.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. It's going to be an interesting day for me. We hit a certain quota at the day job and the boss has promised us donuts. Who said that spending your work day as a cubicle dust bunny in what I lovingly refer to as my hamster box - didn't pay off?

Then, at dinner time I have to head out for a doctor's appointment. Then I come home and grab a quick take-out supper before taking a snake to the kitchen sink and trying to unclog the mother-of-all-clogs. I dumped a whole jug of industrial strength vinegar down into the clog last night, to hopefully soften it up.

It is good to have a plan.


So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
LAST DAY LEFT!  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
3 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
8 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
9 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
10 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
11 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
14 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
18 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
18 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
21 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
21 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
22 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
22 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
22 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## C. J. Sears

Just popped in to give a shout out to Steve Vernon as well! He's been a big help both in this thread and elsewhere. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Becca Mills said:


> Given the apparent wrapping up of the Kindle Scout program (I'm assuming that's what the closure to new submissions means), I wanted to take a moment to thank Steve Vernon for stepping up unasked and running this thread so effectively for so long. KB salutes you, Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all who still have books in the running.


That's one subject on which we all agree.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Thursday. It's going to be an interesting day for me. We hit a certain quota at the day job and the boss has promised us donuts. Who said that spending your work day as a cubicle dust bunny in what I lovingly refer to as my hamster box - didn't pay off?
> 
> Then, at dinner time I have to head out for a doctor's appointment. Then I come home and grab a quick take-out supper before taking a snake to the kitchen sink and trying to unclog the mother-of-all-clogs. I dumped a whole jug of industrial strength vinegar down into the clog last night, to hopefully soften it up.
> 
> It is good to have a plan.
> 
> 
> So let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
> LAST DAY LEFT!  SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
> 3 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
> 8 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
> 9 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> 10 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 11 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 14 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
> 18 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 18 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 21 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 21 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 22 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 22 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> 22 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Well, sadly it appears the nominators might have left the building. To my knowledge (since it looks like the H&T is working because it is constantly changing) my book hasn't had a single hour of H&T to date, which is unusual given that it is on its last three days and how many views it had before the stats were removed. Yes, I have been looking every hour... just can't help myself. If you haven't yet nominated the next set on the list I know I, and I would guess the others still running campaigns, would appreciate any bones you could throw our way.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Well, sadly it appears the nominators might have left the building. To my knowledge (since it looks like the H&T is working because it is constantly changing) my book hasn't had a single hour of H&T to date, which is unusual given that it is on its last three days and how many views it had before the stats were removed. Yes, I have been looking every hour... just can't help myself. If you haven't yet nominated the next set on the list I know I, and I would guess the others still running campaigns, would appreciate any bones you could throw our way.


Just nominated you. I'm going to be strategic with my votes so that people on their final days get them.....this will ideally maximize everyone's chances


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AnyaPavelle said:


> Just nominated you. I'm going to be strategic with my votes so that people on their final days get them.....this will ideally maximize everyone's chances


Thanks!


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Well, sadly it appears the nominators might have left the building. To my knowledge (since it looks like the H&T is working because it is constantly changing) my book hasn't had a single hour of H&T to date, which is unusual given that it is on its last three days and how many views it had before the stats were removed. Yes, I have been looking every hour... just can't help myself. If you haven't yet nominated the next set on the list I know I, and I would guess the others still running campaigns, would appreciate any bones you could throw our way.


You got my nomination too, but for what it is worth, H&T was never a good indicator of a book being selected. People who H&T the entire time were selected as much as not at all. Also, most books that don't pay for ads or have a giant social media/author following, don't really H&T until the end (when everybody nominates). The last days H&T seems directly proportional to when your book hits the Ending Soon category, how many books are ending on the same day as yours, and how many books are ahead of it. Also, how many people are paying for ads at any given time (which I imagine aren't much at this stage), which can take a spot of a book that otherwise could have made it the H&T list.


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I'm still following this thread and nominating, and I will until the last of the books have worked their way through. H&T and other stats are even more irrelevant now than ever. If they're even still picking any books, they'll pick the ones *they* like, not others. I'm kinda looking forward to getting the word so I can set up my launch. Keep on writing, folks. Never give up on the dream.


----------



## nomas

Rejection received from Kindle Scout. Waiting for editorial letter.

In the meantime, I was contacted via my website as follows:

_Will you be publishing WORSE THAN WICKED independently? You can make
the Kindle Scout system work for you even though they expired without
picking your book. Just arrange a free period (say, five days), then,
once it's live (Check first, since there are sometimes glitches.),
tell KS that it's available. KS will inform the voters (although some
authors have reported delays of up to several days.), who will
hopefully click on the link, see it's free, and grab it.

Not only is this a nice way to thank the voters for doing what they
could to get WORSE THAN WICKED chosen (After all, it isn't their fault
that KS collapsed.), but it also gets "verified purchase" ARCs into
the hands of those most likely to rate WORSE THAN WICKED highly.
_

I'd thought to set a price of at least $.99, but now I'm wondering if free is the way to go.

Thoughts?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AaronFrale said:


> You got my nomination too, but for what it is worth, H&T was never a good indicator of a book being selected. People who H&T the entire time were selected as much as not at all. Also, most books that don't pay for ads or have a giant social media/author following, don't really H&T until the end (when everybody nominates). The last days H&T seems directly proportional to when your book hits the Ending Soon category, how many books are ending on the same day as yours, and how many books are ahead of it. Also, how many people are paying for ads at any given time (which I imagine aren't much at this stage), which can take a spot of a book that otherwise could have made it the H&T list.


Totally agree. This time I did zero paid promotional stuff. Was super glad about that when I got the email about the program ending. Just hoped to see H&T at least for a little while.


----------



## dbhfiction

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
> SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
> The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark! And thank you, Steve, for continuing to run the list even with Scout on its death bed. It's my last day now, and this thread has been such a welcoming, informative place to visit during the campaign. I'm so glad to have found it. I'll be really curious to see how things look as this last month winds down.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I'd thought to set a price of at least $.99, but now I'm wondering if free is the way to go.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes! Free is a good way to go (I know others may disagree). I always do a free promo after KS. I'm of the opinion if no one has ever heard of the author (such as myself), it's much harder to get them to part ways with their money in exchange for words. Whereas if it's free, why not take a chance on a unknown book? Also consider that if someone nominated your book in the expectation they would get it for free, they could be irritated if they had to pay for it. I also believe that exposure is better than sales at this stage in the game. Until I can pay my rent with my writing, I'd rather have people read what I write then make a couple bucks.


----------



## Arches

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> Rejection received from Kindle Scout. Waiting for editorial letter.
> 
> In the meantime, I was contacted via my website as follows:
> 
> _Will you be publishing WORSE THAN WICKED independently? You can make
> the Kindle Scout system work for you even though they expired without
> picking your book. Just arrange a free period (say, five days), then,
> once it's live (Check first, since there are sometimes glitches.),
> tell KS that it's available. KS will inform the voters (although some
> authors have reported delays of up to several days.), who will
> hopefully click on the link, see it's free, and grab it.
> 
> Not only is this a nice way to thank the voters for doing what they
> could to get WORSE THAN WICKED chosen (After all, it isn't their fault
> that KS collapsed.), but it also gets "verified purchase" ARCs into
> the hands of those most likely to rate WORSE THAN WICKED highly.
> _
> 
> I'd thought to set a price of at least $.99, but now I'm wondering if free is the way to go.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm pretty darned sure that to get free days you'll either have to put the book into Kindle Unlimited or go wide, set it free elsewhere and get Amazon to price match. Best of luck.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> In the meantime, I was contacted via my website as follows:
> 
> _Will you be publishing WORSE THAN WICKED independently? You can make
> the Kindle Scout system work for you even though they expired without
> picking your book. Just arrange a free period (say, five days), then,
> once it's live (Check first, since there are sometimes glitches.),
> tell KS that it's available. KS will inform the voters (although some
> authors have reported delays of up to several days.), who will
> hopefully click on the link, see it's free, and grab it.
> _


I was contacted on Twitter by someone who said almost the same thing right after my book was rejected. I was going to give it away free for two days anyway because I'd told some of my nominators I'd do that. I only put it free for two days, and there was no problem with the timing. I didn't promote it otherwise except sending out some tweets. I got over 60 downloads on the first day right after the KS notice went out, and only 18 on the next day, so I think 5 days would have been too long. I got only one review, and a few sales and page reads of my other book during that time, then sales dropped flat until I started some promotions, but I'm still struggling to figure out how to market these books.
From what I've been reading on KBoards, it might work better if I had some promotions running on the days my book was free. If you give away a huge amount, then you might get follow-on sales and page reads. But it probably works best if you have other books. Also, if you use promotions, be careful to use the well-known ones mentioned in KBoards. (See thread about "my page reads were deleted," or something like that.)
Anyway, you should decide what's best for you. Good luck


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> My Hungry Friend by Daniel Barnett
> SPED-BOT by Billy Decarlo
> The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


If I didn't say it already, Thank you!


----------



## nomas

AaronFrale said:


> Yes! Free is a good way to go (I know others may disagree). I always do a free promo after KS. I'm of the opinion if no one has ever heard of the author (such as myself), it's much harder to get them to part ways with their money in exchange for words. Whereas if it's free, why not take a chance on a unknown book? Also consider that if someone nominated your book in the expectation they would get it for free, they could be irritated if they had to pay for it. I also believe that exposure is better than sales at this stage in the game. Until I can pay my rent with my writing, I'd rather have people read what I write then make a couple bucks.


Thanks. I tend to agree that exposure is more important, but also think that anyone who's nominated books via Kindle Scout understands that not everything they like will get picked and therefore come to them gratis.


----------



## nomas

Arches said:


> I'm pretty darned sure that to get free days you'll either have to put the book into Kindle Unlimited or go wide, set it free elsewhere and get Amazon to price match. Best of luck.


Thanks. My intent is to go with KDP and KU, so I'll have free days to offer. Just not sure if that's the right path at this point, though I would like to "reward" those who nominated me.


----------



## nomas

TrishaMcNary said:


> I was contacted on Twitter by someone who said almost the same thing right after my book was rejected. I was going to give it away free for two days anyway because I'd told some of my nominators I'd do that. I only put it free for two days, and there was no problem with the timing. I didn't promote it otherwise except sending out some tweets. I got over 60 downloads on the first day right after the KS notice went out, and only 18 on the next day, so I think 5 days would have been too long. I got only one review, and a few sales and page reads of my other book during that time, then sales dropped flat until I started some promotions, but I'm still struggling to figure out how to market these books.
> From what I've been reading on KBoards, it might work better if I had some promotions running on the days my book was free. If you give away a huge amount, then you might get follow-on sales and page reads. But it probably works best if you have other books. Also, if you use promotions, be careful to use the well-known ones mentioned in KBoards. (See thread about "my page reads were deleted," or something like that.)
> Anyway, you should decide what's best for you. Good luck


Thanks. I agree, five days is too long, but I don't want the notice to nominators to be delayed and then have them find out the free days are gone.


----------



## Cecelia

I've tried the different promotion options and found spreading the five free days out generates the most interest. I pick the last day of each month as a free day. It's also convenient to tell family and friends, look on the 30/31st of the month.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Well, sadly it appears the nominators might have left the building. To my knowledge (since it looks like the H&T is working because it is constantly changing) my book hasn't had a single hour of H&T to date, which is unusual given that it is on its last three days and how many views it had before the stats were removed. Yes, I have been looking every hour... just can't help myself. If you haven't yet nominated the next set on the list I know I, and I would guess the others still running campaigns, would appreciate any bones you could throw our way.


Thank you to everyone who heard my cry and responded with a nomination. I have, for at least this one hour, hit the H&T list. You are truly the best group of people!

DMC


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday and I am awake with one of the worst cases of insomnia that I have had in a while.

I tried to fix the plugged sink. I swore a bit and then phoned a plumber. It really bummed me out - but what can I tell you? When it comes to handy I make Red Green look good!

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
7 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
8 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
9 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
10 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
13 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
17 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
17 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
20 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
20 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
21 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
21 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
21 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kay7979

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you to everyone who heard my cry and responded with a nomination. I have, for at least this one hour, hit the H&T list. You are truly the best group of people!
> 
> DMC


I just nominated your book. It looks like one I'd enjoy!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Kay7979 said:


> I just nominated your book. It looks like one I'd enjoy!


Thank you. I will probably follow the lead of others and do my book for free for a few days when I first publish. I will make sure to post on the boards when it's ready for free


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Has anyone gotten their "editorial feedback" yet?  Just curious how long after your rejection notice did they send the feedback.


----------



## lewg

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you. I will probably follow the lead of others and do my book for free for a few days when I first publish. I will make sure to post on the boards when it's ready for free


I've just nominated your book as well. It looks like a good read. Good luck.


----------



## armstrong2700

Amazon just closed its open submissions at Amazon Studios for movie scripts, etc.  I also have a submission over there that is in the queue so we will see.  Seems like some seismic moves occurring at Amazon.


----------



## Used To Be BH

armstrong2700 said:


> Amazon just closed its open submissions at Amazon Studios for movie scripts, etc. I also have a submission over there that is in the queue so we will see. Seems like some seismic moves occurring at Amazon.


I was just noticing that announcement in my email. Amazon Studios actually got at least a couple of good series out of that process, so I'm surprised. I'm guessing that, as with KS, whatever goals Amazon had in mind weren't completely fulfilled, and the processes were either costing too much, or not bringing in enough profit.

It's too bad in the sense that democratizing selection processes in that way has some interesting possibilities. However, every time a company has tried something similar, it has eventually failed. Sigh!


----------



## cascadia

I give them credit for trying, I guess that there just weren't enough gems mined from all that rock they had to drill through


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday and I almost forgot, I've been so very busy. My wife and I went out last night for supper. It was my treat because I had broken the kitchen sink while trying to fix it.

(it was a man thing, you understand...)

Then this morning I've been busy doing laundry and dishes in a basin. The plumber comes on Monday and we'll get our kitchen back again.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
6 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
7 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
8 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
9 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
12 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
16 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
16 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
19 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
19 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
20 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
20 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
20 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## cyberianexile

So far not a single campaign that I've voted for has been accepted for publication.   I really wish I had learned about KS much earlier.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Thanks for reblogging my blog post, Steve  
I should probably write the next post before too long.


----------



## margiebk

armstrong2700 said:


> Amazon just closed its open submissions at Amazon Studios for movie scripts, etc. I also have a submission over there that is in the queue so we will see. Seems like some seismic moves occurring at Amazon.


I just came here to say the same thing, and you beat me to it. I also have a script in the queue there, which has been there for about 3 months already so I don't expect anything to come of it. But it's interesting (and sad) that they seem to have decided to close the door on unagented submissions on both the book and movie/TV sides. I wonder if they'll eventually open up new avenues, or if an executive decision came down saying the open policy is closed for good.


----------



## aprilaluna

Margie Know,

Have you heard of Script Revolution? If not, check them out. Many scriptwriters upload bodies of work there, and the site does free hosting.


----------



## aprilaluna

Sorry about the name, my phone auto corrected, and I don't see an edit function. Sigh.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. We've been out to buy the groceries and a brand new leaf blower. Not that we have many leaves, but living next door to TWO different shopping malls means that my yard accumulates massive amounts of litter beneath the lilac bushes and the roses. It's rough on the back and hands to try and rake it out. I always swore that I would never own a leaf blower, but I've finally changed my mind. I'm going to finish up today's entry and then get outside and get busy blowing.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Truth About Fairy Tales by D.M. Chappell
5 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
6 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
7 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
8 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
11 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
15 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
15 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
18 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
18 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
19 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
19 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
19 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

PPS: I marked TATTERDEMON down to 99 cents this weekend, in honor of Friday the 13th. It's a big fat booga-booga horror novel that reads a little bit like Stephen King's SALEM'S LOT, only with scarecrows instead of vampires. I'll be bumping the price back up to it's usual $3.99 later this evening - so if anybody is looking for a good scary read, I recommend it.


----------



## aprilaluna

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Sunday. We've been out to buy the groceries and a brand new leaf blower. Not that we have many leaves, but living next door to TWO different shopping malls means that my yard accumulates massive amounts of litter beneath the lilac bushes and the roses. It's rough on the back and hands to try and rake it out. I always swore that I would never own a leaf blower, but I've finally changed my mind. I'm going to finish up today's entry and then get outside and get busy blowing.
> 
> My husband has put off purchasing one for a while; however, the neighbors all seem to have leaf blowers, so large amounts of leaves seem to blow onto our side of the sidewalk and into our yard, as well as the street on each side of our house (which the city can fine you for). LOL. He's seriously considering picking one up because he's tired of raking them. This way, he can blow them into one area of the yard and mulch them with the mower. You'll have to give us all an update on the progress you make.


----------



## Steve Vernon

aprilaluna said:


> My husband has put off purchasing one for a while; however, the neighbors all seem to have leaf blowers, so large amounts of leaves seem to blow onto our side of the sidewalk and into our yard, as well as the street on each side of our house (which the city can fine you for). LOL. He's seriously considering picking one up because he's tired of raking them. This way, he can blow them into one area of the yard and mulch them with the mower. You'll have to give us all an update on the progress you make.


I just got in. I had to blow all the crud out from under the trees and then pick up the bric-a-brac and litter and scoop into a couple of industrial-sized garbage bags. The blower does make things a little easier - and, oddly enough, a whole lot more fun. I can pretend I am a mighty cosmic hero blasting the alien dead leaves with my death ray.

Sing it with me...

"Flash Gordon, the Savior of the Universe!"


----------



## Used To Be BH

cascadia said:


> I give them credit for trying, I guess that there just weren't enough gems mined from all that rock they had to drill through


From their editorial feedback, it sounds as if there were at least some diamonds in the rough, and they weren't willing to spend a little time cutting and polishing. Their model demands on only one round of editing and quick publication, but I have to wonder if opportunities have been lost there.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Well, my campaign just ended. Disappointed I can't see my final numbers being that I started off doing so well.  So goes life.  Now I will sit in the waiting room and hope that maybe I might just be the one who KS selects before the program fades into the sunset.  You can always hope, right? At the very least I pray I get the editorial feedback.

In any case, thanks again to everyone for their companionship and nominations.  Glad to see we will support each other to the bitter end.

P.S. - If I am not selected I will post when my book goes on for the free days so anyone who would like can grab a copy.

Best of luck to all those still running campaigns.

DMC


----------



## Tom Swyers

Hi All,

I just wanted to stop by and say thank you to Steve Vernon for all the time he's spent helping other authors (like myself) during the Kindle Scout program.

He has helped hundreds (if not thousands) of authors navigate the Kindle Scout maze.  

I have always looked forward to reading his posts about what was going on with Kindle Scout. But I also looked forward to reading his posts about his life as an author. They were very inspirational to me.

Thank you, Steve, for your all of your time and for sharing so much of you with us. 

All the Best,


Tom


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tom Swyers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to stop by and say thank you to Steve Vernon for all the time he's spent helping other authors (like myself) during the Kindle Scout program.
> 
> He has helped hundreds (if not thousands) of authors navigate the Kindle Scout maze.
> 
> I have always looked forward to reading his posts about what was going on with Kindle Scout. But I also looked forward to reading his posts about his life as an author. They were very inspirational to me.
> 
> Thank you, Steve, for your all of your time and for sharing so much of you with us.
> 
> All the Best,
> 
> Tom


Ah heck, Tom. You are the freaking inspiration. You actually sell your e-books. Me, I just stack mine on my bookshelf here in my writing cave.

You can get a heck of a lot of e-books stacked up on one single skinny shelf. The things are amazingly low calorie.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so enough with the frivolity. I am sitting here waiting for a plumber to show up - at SOMETIME o'clock this morning.

Man, I hate waiting.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
5 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
6 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
7 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
10 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
14 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
14 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
17 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
17 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
18 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
18 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
18 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## JsFan

Matthew Speak said:


> Hey Steve, you can remove Crow Creek from the list. I requested to remove my campaign and they granted it. Thanks!


If I had a book in KS I'd ask to get it back. I've been feeling like what's the point of nominating books? It's like KS has closed shop already.


----------



## Used To Be BH

JsFan said:


> If I had a book in KS I'd ask to get it back. I've been feeling like what's the point of nominating books? It's like KS has closed shop already.


It's not impossible some books might still be picked, and KP will continue even though KS will be gone.


----------



## Matthew Speak

JsFan said:


> If I had a book in KS I'd ask to get it back. I've been feeling like what's the point of nominating books? It's like KS has closed shop already.


Yeah, I wasn't hitting hot and trending very much...feel like traffic this time around was pretty low, what with the big red banner at the top that says, "closed to submissions." I just had a gut feeling it wasn't going to do me any good to stay in the campaign, so it would be best for me to pull out. I totally get why others are staying in, and I hope they get chosen!!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's not impossible some books might still be picked, and KP will continue even though KS will be gone.


I'd be very surprised if any books were selected. Very, very surprised.


----------



## cyberianexile

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Well, sadly it appears the nominators might have left the building. To my knowledge (since it looks like the H&T is working because it is constantly changing) my book hasn't had a single hour of H&T to date, which is unusual given that it is on its last three days and how many views it had before the stats were removed. Yes, I have been looking every hour... just can't help myself. If you haven't yet nominated the next set on the list I know I, and I would guess the others still running campaigns, would appreciate any bones you could throw our way.


I'm still here, stubbornly nominating, even though every day I wake up to an email thanking me for nominating X, which was not chosen for publication....


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Even though it may be futile, I'm still nominating as much as possible, mostly focusing on books ending soon to maximize my votes. I suppose I've always been an optimist at heart.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> I'd be very surprised if any books were selected. Very, very surprised.


You're probably right. It would be nice, though, if they had decided not to pick anymore if they had just cancelled the whole thing and been done with it.

Without KS, it might well be asked what purpose KP serves. Amazon already had imprints in all the major genres. The poor stepchild structure of KP makes a degree of sense with KS to feed it potential books, but I wonder how many agents will bother with an imprint that expects the cover to be completely designed, the editing to be 99% done--and then promotes rather haphazardly.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Bill Hiatt said:


> You're probably right. It would be nice, though, if they had decided not to pick anymore if they had just cancelled the whole thing and been done with it.
> 
> Without KS, it might well be asked what purpose KP serves. Amazon already had imprints in all the major genres. The poor stepchild structure of KP makes a degree of sense with KS to feed it potential books, but I wonder how many agents will bother with an imprint that expects the cover to be completely designed, the editing to be 99% done--and then promotes rather haphazardly.


But until the present staff took over sometime around last August, KP was excellent. I liked having control over my cover, I'm happy to do my own editing, and for my books at any rate the promotions were regular and effective. The sales of my KP books spilled over into my self-published ones. I'd love to know what went wrong, and why KP seems to have given up on my books when they were making them money, and still could be. I doubt we'll ever find out.


----------



## margiebk

aprilaluna said:


> Margie Know,
> 
> Have you heard of Script Revolution? If not, check them out. Many scriptwriters upload bodies of work there, and the site does free hosting.


Hi there, thanks for the recommendation. I've heard of the site but haven't used it. For the past 6 months I've been busy with my novels, but maybe I'll try the site at some point. Have you connected with any producers there?

And don't worry about the name, haha. My last name is tough and gets mangled all the time. Life is too short to be bothered about that


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> But until the present staff took over sometime around last August, KP was excellent. I liked having control over my cover, I'm happy to do my own editing, and for my books at any rate the promotions were regular and effective. The sales of my KP books spilled over into my self-published ones. I'd love to know what went wrong, and why KP seems to have given up on my books when they were making them money, and still could be. I doubt we'll ever find out.


Yes, I know there was a big change--one that didn't make a lot of sense. I was referring to KP as it now is. I thought the new staff would perhaps be more proactive once they got settled, but perhaps I was being overly optimistic. It's pretty hard to see KP surviving long-term if it doesn't recapture the spirit it used to have.


----------



## Cecelia

cyberianexile said:


> I'm still here, stubbornly nominating, even though every day I wake up to an email thanking me for nominating X, which was not chosen for publication....


Yes, Yes, that's what I mean to do this morning...


----------



## RMGauthier

I was so sad to hear that KS is shutting down. I've been watching since I had a campaign in May of 2016 and loved every minute of it. Always thought I'd come back and offer up another book, but sadly never did. So many faces I still recognize, so many new ones over the years. It's too bad this door is closing, but perhaps they'll be coming back with something different. I'll be looking out for whatever new comes down the pipe.

*Steve*, you are such a great man keeping that list going daily. (What will you do with all your free time now? LOL) I hope whatever they do next you'll be part of the process like you were here, you are invaluable to use all. Thank you for your work every day!

To everyone else, remember when one door closes another opens. My campaign sent me straight to self-publishing and I'm so grateful for that.

I'm going to nominate everyone on the list until the very end. Good luck to all those still in this game, don't give up hope, you never know what'll happen.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

RMGauthier said:


> I'm going to nominate everyone on the list until the very end.


Thanks for the team spirit!

"Prone to Wander" has 5/6 days left. The book is firmly Women's Literature, but it's not a Romance novel. In 90,000 words, a dysfunctional mother-daughter pair inherits a CA winery and works through the complexities of their new lives (and the winery operations). Within a year, a fire destroys the winery, forcing the characters to evaluate their place in the community. To Nominate: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1P1DJ1ZMOZPFI

In addition to the "vote for me" plug, I'm a little bittersweet about the KS cancellation with such little advance notice. I wouldn't have engaged a professional copy editor on Reedsy without the KS lure. It would be interesting to see Amazon replace KS with direct submissions to Amazon Publishing imprints. The "nominate" process from KS could serve as a screening tool. Given enough community interest, we'll take a look at your book!

On the bright side, the professional copyediting may help if I'm brave enough to do Amazon Kindle Direct Publishing. I appreciate the nuggets of information gleaned from watching this kboard topic!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> It would be interesting to see Amazon replace KS with direct submissions to Amazon Publishing imprints. The "nominate" process from KS could serve as a screening tool. Given enough community interest, we'll take a look at your book!


But this didn't work on Kindle Scout, as was proved by their selecting books with the full range of hours in H & T. (My last one to be selected had 49 hours.) It's hard to write a good book, less challenging to arouse 'community interest'.

It's possible the failure of the chart to bring publishable books to the top is one reason KS has been closed.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Tuesday and it is pouring down buckets of cold rain but I need to walk across the street to WalMart to pick up a couple of necessities. Life is hard, when you are a wuss. You people have no idea how hard it can truly be. I'm going to get wet and everything, and it isn't even bath month...

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
4 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
5 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
6 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
9 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
13 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
13 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
16 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
16 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
17 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
17 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
17 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> But this didn't work on Kindle Scout, as was proved by their selecting books with the full range of hours in H & T. (My last one to be selected had 49 hours.) It's hard to write a good book, less challenging to arouse 'community interest'.
> 
> It's possible the failure of the chart to bring publishable books to the top is one reason KS has been closed.


Though a lot of books with really good stats also got really great editorial feedback. It's clear that, at the very least, the editors wanted to work with some of those authors at some point.

I think it's more likely some of the selected titles weren't performing as expected. (Of course, the reduction in promotion may be one reason for that.)


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think it's more likely some of the selected titles weren't performing as expected. (Of course, the reduction in promotion may be one reason for that.)


I'm curious to see where Kindle Press is going. I don't imagine they are just going to let it fizzle. I'm also curious if the reduction in promotion is overall or just certain titles. That might explain the change they are through. I also wonder if they are going to do a Kindle Scout 2.0 (maybe with a revamp of the rules, such as books being able to buy their way into the H&T), or if they are closing their doors to the masses and becoming more like a trad publisher. It would seem a shame to the current authors to shut down the whole thing without offering an easy rights reversion.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I'm curious to see where Kindle Press is going. I don't imagine they are just going to let it fizzle. I'm also curious if the reduction in promotion is overall or just certain titles. That might explain the change they are through. I also wonder if they are going to do a Kindle Scout 2.0 (maybe with a revamp of the rules, such as books being able to buy their way into the H&T), or if they are closing their doors to the masses and becoming more like a trad publisher. It would seem a shame to the current authors shut down the whole thing without offering an easy rights reversion.


There's no indication Kindle Press itself is going away. I'm not sure what the point of it is now, though. What unique thing does it bring to the table that the genre imprints don't already cover? Less promotion?

Whether the current drop in promotion is universal would be hard to know. Most of the people who've posted here have seen a drop. There were always books that got less promotion than others, though.

In the event KP shuts down completely, I'd imagine they will just revert the rights. They have no reason not to at that point.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

AaronFrale said:


> I'm curious to see where Kindle Press is going. I don't imagine they are just going to let it fizzle. I'm also curious if the reduction in promotion is overall or just certain titles. That might explain the change they are through. I also wonder if they are going to do a Kindle Scout 2.0 (maybe with a revamp of the rules, such as books being able to buy their way into the H&T), or if they are closing their doors to the masses and becoming more like a trad publisher. It would seem a shame to the current authors shut down the whole thing without offering an easy rights reversion.


I heard on this thread they are offerings reversion of rights back to the author. Don't know for sure. But if I am right KP is a dead thing too eventually.

KS was really like Write On in a way sans a message board. WO was to feed KS and Indie world but I suspect it was a lot of pain for them, but it was fun for me . As a Scout, KS was a game and fun to participate. Seems the whole model just did not perform on ROI and the gain to pain ratio sucked for them.

I suspect the next thing is to allow author pages a place or venue to migrate to or among themselves and with readers better somehow. Low touch though. But Author pages really are just an, "I am here" thing with blogging features ATM.

My opinion is KU readers want more, and input to writers may be a draw for them to make their wishes known. If you are KU you can have input to you favorite authors ... so that would be a draw to bring in KU accounts?

If it happens I doubt big authors (Stephanie Meyer, Patterson, Roberts) give that a go or pay attention to that, it would be a curious mail bag to them if they pay attention at all. Maybe there will be a low key type of communication with readers and writers outside of just reviews. I bet some writers would get a good deal more feedback that way. Authors can opt in or opt out of it.

I would love to see Meyer get back into SF&F. I will spend my money on her in SF&F again. Until then, I hunt Amazon for all the free books out there in Kindle land looking for something fairly good. I am not KU and I get all the free stuff I want. So Zon needs to do something to pull all this together and make sense.

I am just hoping I guess. And I wonder what the next trick Amazon wants to try.


----------



## aprilaluna

Too funny. And yes, now I have that song in my head. LOL



Steve Vernon said:


> I just got in. I had to blow all the crud out from under the trees and then pick up the bric-a-brac and litter and scoop into a couple of industrial-sized garbage bags. The blower does make things a little easier - and, oddly enough, a whole lot more fun. I can pretend I am a mighty cosmic hero blasting the alien dead leaves with my death ray.
> 
> Sing it with me...
> 
> "Flash Gordon, the Savior of the Universe!"


----------



## aprilaluna

I was contacted by a producer out of Germany interested in looking at one of my projects for an animation series; however, the project has been up with Amazon Studios, so I wanted to see what would come via AS, which will more than likely be a nice pink slip form letter (rejection).



margiebk said:


> Hi there, thanks for the recommendation. I've heard of the site but haven't used it. For the past 6 months I've been busy with my novels, but maybe I'll try the site at some point. Have you connected with any producers there?
> 
> And don't worry about the name, haha. My last name is tough and gets mangled all the time. Life is too short to be bothered about that


----------



## aprilaluna

I nominated the three below.



Steve Vernon said:


> 2 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
> 5 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 6 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> There's no indication Kindle Press itself is going away. I'm not sure what the point of it is now, though. What unique thing does it bring to the table that the genre imprints don't already cover? Less promotion?


Yeah, that's why I'm leaning towards a Kindle Scout 2.0 for what's next. If KP was going trad in the business model, what would be the point? They should just fold the current books they want to keep into the existing imprints and revert the ones the don't want to keep and can KP entirely. It seems like redundant use a resources to have two publishers.

However, if they plan to keep it, it would be exciting to see a kindle scout reboot. Personally, if I were designing a program like Kindle Scout from the ground up, I would make it purely about the writing. I'd design it so scouters would sign up by genre, and get randomized sample chapters with no title or name via pdf, email, or kindle, then they comeback and vote on their favorite (maybe even whole books for the final rounds). That way, it is a test of the writing, not of the ability of the author to promote (while I think the author's ability to promote is important for their career overall especially now, but I don't think its a good benchmark for finding that book that is so freaking good it promotes itself, and may even hinder those "diamonds in the rough" if they get lost in the noise).


----------



## AaronFrale

Max 007 said:


> My opinion is KU readers want more, and input to writers may be a draw for them to make their wishes known. If you are KU you can have input to you favorite authors ... so that would be a draw to bring in KU accounts?


Yeah, my wife had a KU account for a while. With the amount she reads and what she spends on books, we thought it would be a good deal. She wasn't impressed with the quality of books she was reading, and was having to pay for things she'd rather be reading, so she canceled it. That's not to say she didn't find any KU books that she liked, it's just that most of the books that she liked weren't on KU. But I don't think the big publishers want to play nice with Amazon, so I don't see KU ever changing without an industry shift.

At least for independents like myself, KU has been good from the author side. It helps lessen the blow of doing a free promotion just to get noticed. And as far as having to give up my nook, kobo, smashwords, etc. rights to be in KU, I don't even get sales or downloads on those platforms anyway (and would have spend money and time to do so), so I'm giving up nothing for something at this point. I'm sure I'll have to reevaluate the business model should I ever move past the making ends meet level.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Well, sad but unsurprising news. KS did not select my manuscript. However, I did get the following feedback:

_We feel that this novel has a lot of potentials to be commercially successful - it's got an appealing premise, a solid mystery, and a satisfying romantic plot. However, we also feel that it needs a couple more drafts to reach its potential_

The feedback was great with specific details on where to make changes. This is awesome because just general "fix this kind of stuff" can be confusion, specifics clearly will help me zero in on what to fix. Now I just need to do my best to hurry the corrections along in order to get it out to the readers by May 31st.

Thanks again for everyone's support.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm leaning towards a Kindle Scout 2.0 for what's next. If KP was going trad in the business model, what would be the point? They should just fold the current books they want to keep into the existing imprints and revert the ones the don't want to keep and can KP entirely. It seems like redundant use a resources to have two publishers.
> 
> However, if they plan to keep it, it would be exciting to see a kindle scout reboot. Personally, if I were designing a program like Kindle Scout from the ground up, I would make it purely about the writing. I'd design it so scouters would sign up by genre, and get randomized sample chapters with no title or name via pdf, email, or kindle, then they comeback and vote on their favorite (maybe even whole books for the final rounds). That way, it is a test of the writing, not of the ability of the author to promote (while I think the author's ability to promote is important for their career overall especially now, but I don't think its a good benchmark for finding that book that is so freaking good it promotes itself, and may even hinder those "diamonds in the rough" if they get lost in the noise).


Interesting!

I suspect, though, that the Scout process was aimed at drawing more readers into the ecosystem. I'm inclined to think Amazon actually liked authors pushing people toward the site. It was easy enough for them to ignore the stats--which I've always suspected was the plan from the very beginning.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

While everyone is still around to give some feedback I thought I would ask an opinion. The other thing KS said is that my cover might not quite fit the story. They said it might make people think the story inside is a fairy tale instead of a cozy romance/murder mystery. Because I have already promoted the book with this cover I am not sure what I should do. I would think scraping it entirely, at least before KS sends out my email, would be confusing to the readers who voted for it.

Should I leave as is permanently, until after KS sends out my first email and the initial wave hits, or change it before it goes out? I love my cover and had thought the satirical nature of it spoke well to my book, but I get her point. Just now sure how accurate it is.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. You can see my cover below. Still tweaking the back cover to soften it to a more lighthearted one than I had before, based on KS recommendations (it is VERY rough and could use help if you are willing), but here it is in case it helps judge the cover...

*A good man is hard to find, finding Prince Charming is even harder&#8230;

Callie Bloom, owner of The Truth About Fairy Tales matchmaking agency-TAFT for short-knows how hard it is to find a man, much less a good man. And her recent divorce proved just how easily a sexy girl can detour a knight in shining armor from saving the damsel in distress. That's why her matchmaking agency strives to help the women of Belmont, Georgia find their happily ever after. Business is booming, or at least it was before the murder of a client. Now, she must figure out how to help her clients find their Prince Charming without potentially sending them into the arms of a killer.

If that weren't complicated enough, Jack Brown, the sexy detective assigned to her case, makes her heart skip a beat every time she sees him. Battered and bruised from her divorce she can't afford to let cupids arrow find its mark. It doesn't matter either way, though, because he's not here to ask her out: he only wants details about the client who was murdered.

Not being one to just sit on the sidelines she ignores Jack's demand to 'stay out of it' and instead dusts off her sleuthing skills. She needs to figure out who the assailant is without becoming his next victim. Two questions now loom: Will she figure out who the killer is before TAFT loses another client or, more importantly, its reputation? And, will Jack save her heart from more than just this killer?*

What does everyone think?

DMC


----------



## Cecelia

DMChappellAuthor said:


> While everyone is still around to give some feedback I thought I would ask an opinion. The other thing KS said is that my cover might not quite fit the story. They said it might make people think the story inside is a fairy tale instead of a cozy romance/murder mystery. Because I have already promoted the book with this cover I am not sure what I should do. I would think scraping it entirely, at least before KS sends out my email, would be confusing to the readers who voted for it.
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> DMC


When I nominated, I did think there might be some fantasy elements involved. This was based on the cover, the title and knowing your other titles. Perhaps a pretty girl on the cover for a romance?


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I suspect, though, that the Scout process was aimed at drawing more readers into the ecosystem. I'm inclined to think Amazon actually liked authors pushing people toward the site. It was easy enough for them to ignore the stats--which I've always suspected was the plan from the very beginning.


For sure, most of the crowdsourced sites are aimed at the content creators doing the legwork. For them it's a win-win if author's are bring the readers, paying for the ads, etc. I just don't know if that's long term sustainable without a guaranteed cash flow (like kickstarter). At least kickstarter gets to keep the money generated for people who are excellent self promoters, but may not deliver on there campaign afterwards. With Kindle Scout, they had to count on the book delivering after campaign time too.


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> What does everyone think?


Yes, I'd go for a new cover. My best cover advice I ever got is take a look at the top selling books in the genre where you think your book fits. Look at their covers. What do they look like? What are the themes? What fonts do they use? What pictures? How are the pictures in relation to the words? Look at your own cover in comparison. What is similar? Are you using the same font? Font size? Your picture in comparison to their pictures? Also, look at your cover art from a mobile phone, does it hold up in the small sizes too? While the author might be able to gaze at their full sized beautiful cover art, most readers use the kindle or mobile phone window to make their purchasing decision.

If you feel you can make it yourself, there are plenty of royalty free images to use on the internet. If not there are plenty of cover art folks who will do it for a fee.

And if there are two things worth every penny, it's cover art and editing.


----------



## kawiggins

DMChappellAuthor said:


> The other thing KS said is that my cover might not quite fit the story.


Yeah, I'd definitely say it's not doing you any favours and a reboot could be in order. While it could be confusing for people, maybe look at it as an excuse to increase your visibility? I had a "prelaunch" cover that I splashed around for two years before doing an official cover reveal of the cover I'm going to print with.

I found this site http://www.creativindie.com/?s=book+cover+design and group https://www.facebook.com/groups/guerrillapublishing/ to be helpful in thinking about cover design. Some good practical resources too!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

AaronFrale said:


> For sure, most of the crowdsourced sites are aimed at the content creators doing the legwork. For them it's a win-win if author's are bring the readers, paying for the ads, etc. I just don't know if that's long term sustainable without a guaranteed cash flow (like kickstarter). At least kickstarter gets to keep the money generated for people who are excellent self promoters, but may not deliver on there campaign afterwards. With Kindle Scout, they had to count on the book delivering after campaign time too.


True, really Write On and Kindle Scout were to bring KU accounts, readers. But like your wife eventually did, KU books were not up to snuff for her and she could not justify the spend.

AMS can get spend'y if you let it and that is a tool for author's at Amazon and is a bot that makes money for Zon.

Amazon is not over I am sure with promoting the reading eco-system. There is Kindle Worlds still around but I have not heard much buzz on that.

Like I say, I can pick up a ton of free books and not be KU, plus I have Prime which brings in some nice books on occasion as a reader.

Plus Prime pays for itself with free shipping and music and movies, etc. So I think eventually KU turns into Prime maybe, maybe not. Amazon would really have to do a lot of twisting and turning I think changing its current environment.

Getting readers to be more interactive in some way with authors is the key I think. Here, reading side of KBoards is a bit slow.

Write On and Kindle Scout may have been a cheap learning tool for Amazon. Readers spend money on books. Writers spend money on AMS. Amazon wants to make sure they get the lions share of all that spending as a lot happens outside the Amazon world too.

KP - who knows. I would never be there anyway. I do not write to that length.

Really if the reading environment were a lot more active as the writing environment is --- WRT communications --- (KS was a neat experiment as a Scout) - but the books I wanted are really rare - no offense. You guys are not Meyer or Collins ...

Readers following authors, all under the Amazon umbrella, I would do that and not write if there were some kind of reader infrastructure - more interactive in some way with other readers and writers.

Author Page is sort of a start with that idea and the KS model was neat for readers - you had your own account and it meant something within the KS environment though it was limited a lot for a reader. I was just taking my best shot with a slim chance maybe I would read it if won.

You just can't do much there on an Author Page but follow and hope for some new book news.

I need to experiment on the reader side of this equation more (and Amazon should too). Writing was fun, but it is labor intensive, at least for me. Payback sucks on all levels for a new writer - I am no Meyer -- plus I have to pump my own book -- so I keep it on the cheap, and cheap means not too effective ...

Reading good stuff is easy and fun. So follow the authors you like best. But I am looking for something new and great. Meyer and Collins are a bit slow on new SF&F stuff ... maybe I should find other authors to follow by now ... get a gaggle of them I like best


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Would you submit your book for a chance at $500 versus the $1500 if you were nominated by Kindle Scout?


----------



## Decon

Max 007 said:


> Would you submit your book for a chance at $500 versus the $1500 if you were nominated by Kindle Scout?


*I reckon some would for no advance with a publishing connection to an Amazon imprint*. I know I would have done with my submission. It comes out of royalties anyway, so it's sharing the initial gamble. Then if it doesn't sell, de-list it. In return though, and to balance out the gamble, I'd expect them to edit some of the ones that they declined, but shortlisted. If they are paying editors to read submissions, they may as well edit them as they go along anyway if they are strong contenders. I reckon each editor could edit 3 books each per week.

The argument against that, is you are sharing the royalties, so what's the point if there is no advance, when you can have all the royalties if you self-publish?

After studying the ranks of KS eBooks for some time against some who have self-published rejections, I'd say that is was worth it as their chosen books on the whole perform better than those who go on to self-publish for a period of at least around 6 months, in which time they far out earn what most make from self-published books, even with only 50% royalties.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Max 007 said:


> I heard on this thread they are offerings reversion of rights back to the author. Don't know for sure. But if I am right KP is a dead thing too eventually.


The word I heard from two separate inside-KP sources is that Kindle Press has big, big plans in the next year or so. I wouldn't be too hasty to count them out.


----------



## TrishaMcNary

DMChappellAuthor said:


> While everyone is still around to give some feedback I thought I would ask an opinion. The other thing KS said is that my cover might not quite fit the story. They said it might make people think the story inside is a fairy tale instead of a cozy romance/murder mystery. Because I have already promoted the book with this cover I am not sure what I should do. I would think scraping it entirely, at least before KS sends out my email, would be confusing to the readers who voted for it.


They've been giving some very valuable feedback. And it's not often that you're going to get advice from industry experts. I didn't get feedback, but if I did, I would have definitely made the changes they recommended.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

TrishaMcNary said:


> They've been giving some very valuable feedback. And it's not often that you're going to get advice from industry experts. I didn't get feedback, but if I did, I would have definitely made the changes they recommended.


Yes, the feedback was amazing it was thorough and thoughtful. Unfortunately, I am completely out of ideas on how to fix my cover and make it a "Cozy Romantic Mystery" and I used up all the budget I had to get the first one professionally done. Ugh!  So close, yet so far!

DMC


----------



## TrishaMcNary

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Yes, the feedback was amazing it was thorough and thoughtful. Unfortunately, I am completely out of ideas on how to fix my cover and make it a "Cozy Romantic Mystery" and I used up all the budget I had to get the first one professionally done. Ugh! So close, yet so far!
> 
> DMC


Some premades aren't that expensive. Try here: https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/. But be careful - I get stuck looking at this site for hours at a time.


----------



## Jill Nojack

Steve Vernon said:


> The word I heard from two separate inside-KP sources is that Kindle Press has big, big plans in the next year or so. I wouldn't be too hasty to count them out.


I have always believed that Kindle Press will become the new Kindle Unlimited. They were experimenting with what it would take to review and select indie books that readers would enjoy without them being agented to see how that might work for populating that store, and it quickly became too unwieldy for the same reasons that the KU charts have.

I believe they have decided that agents will be the gatekeepers going forward. They would get books that are pre-reviewed at no cost to them without the strange vagaries of them being in a contest that is decided by votes that can be achieved by illicit means. There are HUGE numbers of agented writers out there who have already passed an agent's sniff test that they can pull in to a program like that.

KU scammers would be gone because they have no access to the program. Amazon doesn't have to pay anyone to vet books. They would also be paying less per full read than they would for the same KENP for the same book in most cases due to their payment structure. They just have to have a lot more books locked in than they currently do.

I expect to see the number of books on Kindle Press escalate rather than decline.


----------



## naviwang

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Well, sad but unsurprising news. KS did not select my manuscript. However, I did get the following feedback:
> 
> _We feel that this novel has a lot of potentials to be commercially successful - it's got an appealing premise, a solid mystery, and a satisfying romantic plot. However, we also feel that it needs a couple more drafts to reach its potential_


Sorry to hear and wish you luck with your revisions!
Just curious, how long did you have to wait between rejection email and editorial feedback? Was there any indication that you would receive the latter?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

naviwang said:


> Sorry to hear and wish you luck with your revisions!
> Just curious, how long did you have to wait between rejection email and editorial feedback? Was there any indication that you would receive the latter?


I was in the waiting room I think 3 days (I wasn't really counting) before I received the message, which was actually the rejection and feedback all one message. The subject was CAMPAIGN FEEDBACK. I never even saw the automated message go out to nominators saying TAFT hadn't been selected (I of course nominated my own book ) which is how I know. This I do find slightly odd.

DMC


----------



## Steve Vernon

DMChappellAuthor said:


> While everyone is still around to give some feedback I thought I would ask an opinion. The other thing KS said is that my cover might not quite fit the story. They said it might make people think the story inside is a fairy tale instead of a cozy romance/murder mystery. Because I have already promoted the book with this cover I am not sure what I should do. I would think scraping it entirely, at least before KS sends out my email, would be confusing to the readers who voted for it.
> 
> Should I leave as is permanently, until after KS sends out my first email and the initial wave hits, or change it before it goes out? I love my cover and had thought the satirical nature of it spoke well to my book, but I get her point. Just now sure how accurate it is.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. You can see my cover below. Still tweaking the back cover to soften it to a more lighthearted one than I had before, based on KS recommendations (it is VERY rough and could use help if you are willing), but here it is in case it helps judge the cover...
> 
> *A good man is hard to find, finding Prince Charming is even harder&#8230;
> 
> Callie Bloom, owner of The Truth About Fairy Tales matchmaking agency-TAFT for short-knows how hard it is to find a man, much less a good man. And her recent divorce proved just how easily a sexy girl can detour a knight in shining armor from saving the damsel in distress. That's why her matchmaking agency strives to help the women of Belmont, Georgia find their happily ever after. Business is booming, or at least it was before the murder of a client. Now, she must figure out how to help her clients find their Prince Charming without potentially sending them into the arms of a killer.
> 
> If that weren't complicated enough, Jack Brown, the sexy detective assigned to her case, makes her heart skip a beat every time she sees him. Battered and bruised from her divorce she can't afford to let cupids arrow find its mark. It doesn't matter either way, though, because he's not here to ask her out: he only wants details about the client who was murdered.
> 
> Not being one to just sit on the sidelines she ignores Jack's demand to 'stay out of it' and instead dusts off her sleuthing skills. She needs to figure out who the assailant is without becoming his next victim. Two questions now loom: Will she figure out who the killer is before TAFT loses another client or, more importantly, its reputation? And, will Jack save her heart from more than just this killer?*
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> DMC


Oh shoot, yes. I saw that cover and I thought, "Cool, a light comedic fantasy."

I wouldn't have thought cosy mystery. Not even close. You are shooting yourself in the foot with a nuclear bazooka if you keep the cover as it is.

If you are looking around for budget premade covers, GO ON WRITE is having a sale that is almost over. They've got an awful lot to pick from.

Check them out.

https://www.goonwrite.com/book-covers-mystery_thriller_pre-made.htm


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Wednesday and I am smiling. I wasn't exactly smiling earlier. Earlier, I was sipping on my coffee and thinking to myself - Oh well, it's Wednesday. I only have to work on Thursday and then I get Friday off - but that wasn't a real smile-inducing kind of thought. That was more along the lines of - oh well, I guess nobody has dropped a Volkswagen on my head this morning.

Then I took a look at my KELPIE DREAMS ratings.

Wow! It looks as if I sold THIRTY COPIES yesterday. Kindle Press had told me that the book was going to be promoted this month. I hadn't mentioned it all that loudly because it was the sort of promotion where they send out a discount to a certain group of readers - so I wouldn't anybody here a favor by telling them to go and buy a copy of KELPIE DREAMS, because they was no way on the planet that I could ever know just WHO was actually in that particular group of readers. I mean, Kindle Press explained it to me, but I am a simple-minded caveman when it comes to certain kinds of explanations and all it really boiled down to was me reading KP's e-mail and grunting like Thud the Second's eldest son Thud, and thinking to myself "Gee, I hope I sell a book or two."

Thirty books in a day is a good day for a shlep-monkey such as myself - and we're still barely halfway through the month. Hopefully - (are you listening, Kindle Gods?) - I'll have a few more good days and maybe even pay off the last of my advance.

So now that I am finally grinning, how about we get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
3 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
4 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
5 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
8 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
12 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
12 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
15 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
15 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
16 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
16 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
16 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> Oh shoot, yes. I saw that cover and I thought, "Cool, a light comedic fantasy."
> 
> I wouldn't have thought cosy mystery. Not even close. You are shooting yourself in the foot with a nuclear bazooka if you keep the cover as it is.


Duly noted. I have a mock-up of a new cover but can't figure out how to load an image to get opinions. If anyone would be willing to look at it and give me an opinion IM me your email and I will send over. (Or someone can tell me how to post the image, which isn't online anywhere, on the site)


----------



## TrishaMcNary

Steve Vernon said:


> Then I took a look at my KELPIE DREAMS ratings.
> 
> Wow! It looks as if I sold THIRTY COPIES yesterday.


Very cool!


----------



## TrishaMcNary

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Duly noted. I have a mock-up of a new cover but can't figure out how to load an image to get opinions. If anyone would be willing to look at it and give me an opinion IM me your email and I will send over. (Or someone can tell me how to post the image, which isn't online anywhere, on the site)


This thread tells you: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html.


----------



## AaronFrale

naviwang said:


> Just curious, how long did you have to wait between rejection email and editorial feedback? Was there any indication that you would receive the latter?


I am still waiting on my rejection (and mine "ended" on the 7th, but they forgot to shut down the submissions that weekend so it wasn't until Monday). Either way, it's pretty normal for me. This is my fifth KS book, and the rejection has always taken about two weeks. This will be my first editorial feedback, so I'm excited about that.

As far as indication of when people receive rejections, no it always seems to be all over the map. Some were accepted days after, some took a while (never more than two weeks). I imagine it is all workload of the editor in question. Mine ended on the week they canned the whole thing, so I imagine they were swamped with those last minute submissions, customer service emails, questions from existing KP authors, etc.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

TrishaMcNary said:


> Very cool!


Sweet Thanks! Will try it now.

DMC


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Sweet Thanks! Will try it now.
> 
> DMC


Ok, I know it's really big and I apologize. I will remove it after I get a couple of opinions. Does this cover work for a Cozy Romantic Mystery (with a comedic element)?

DMC


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Ok, I know it's really big and I apologize. I will remove it after I get a couple of opinions. Does this cover work for a Cozy Romantic Mystery (with a comedic element)?


Yes, I think it works much better. The old one made with think wacky old school adventure video game. This one is more in your genre. However, if you have the ability to make changes at this point, I would recommend a different font. When I think mystery, I think either big tall imposing letters (not exactly cozy, but eye catching), or warm simple inviting. Take a look at the fonts on this list:

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Cozy-Mystery/zgbs/digital-text/6190476011


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AaronFrale said:


> Yes, I think it works much better. The old one made with think wacky old school adventure video game. This one is more in your genre. However, if you have the ability to make changes at this point, I would recommend a different font. When I think mystery, I think either big tall imposing letters (not exactly cozy, but eye catching), or warm simple inviting. Take a look at the fonts on this list:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Cozy-Mystery/zgbs/digital-text/6190476011


Do any of these fonts look better? Steve recommended removing "matchmaking agency" and adding "a cozy mystery" Do others agree?


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jill Nojack said:


> I have always believed that Kindle Press will become the new Kindle Unlimited. They were experimenting with what it would take to review and select indie books that readers would enjoy without them being agented to see how that might work for populating that store, and it quickly became too unwieldy for the same reasons that the KU charts have.
> 
> I believe they have decided that agents will be the gatekeepers going forward. They would get books that are pre-reviewed at no cost to them without the strange vagaries of them being in a contest that is decided by votes that can be achieved by illicit means. There are HUGE numbers of agented writers out there who have already passed an agent's sniff test that they can pull in to a program like that.
> 
> KU scammers would be gone because they have no access to the program. Amazon doesn't have to pay anyone to vet books. They would also be paying less per full read than they would for the same KENP for the same book in most cases due to their payment structure. They just have to have a lot more books locked in than they currently do.
> 
> I expect to see the number of books on Kindle Press escalate rather than decline.


My original question still remains: Amazon has pre-existing imprints in every genre; what does Kindle Press now bring to the table that Amazon didn't already have? Every other Amazon imprint already used agented submissions.


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Do any of these fonts look better? Steve recommended removing "matchmaking agency" and adding "a cozy mystery" Do others agree?


I think your new font didn't post properly. My personal preference would be "A Mystery Novel" because its incongruous with the title, but cozy also works.



Bill Hiatt said:


> My original question still remains: Amazon has pre-existing imprints in every genre; what does Kindle Press now bring to the table that Amazon didn't already have? Every other Amazon imprint already used agented submissions.


I think you hit it on the head on as to the future of the Kindle Press. We can conjecture all we want, but Amazon is a company so lean the pickers in the warehouse have a little countdown timer that times exactly how long it will take to walk from one object to the other (most of them run to stay ahead of it). They won't keep KP unless it offers something the others don't. I'm guessing we'll see what that is in the coming months after KS closes its doors.


----------



## AaronFrale

I just got my editorial feedback and it was awesome. Not only did they give me some good tips for my writing overall, (which I plan to incorporate into my next novels), but they gave me feedback for everyone of the books I've submitted to scout in the past! It was super cool to know they really were reading and considering the books carefully. It's also pretty cool to have the feedback. I think I'm going to incorporate what I can into ORION, and work on the some of the bigger issues in the next one. Then if I have time, go back and patch up the back catalog. Either way, time to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AaronFrale said:


> I think your new font didn't post properly. My personal preference would be "A Mystery Novel" because its incongruous with the title, but cozy also works.


I put for font choices in my signature line down below. Did those not show up? I am seeing them.

P.S. Also for those who asked I just got my rejection email. Sent one day after I got my feedback.


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> I put for font choices in my signature line down below. Did those not show up? I am seeing them.


Nope, I got an error, photo bucket max hosting reached or something to that effect.


----------



## cyberianexile

Apologies if this is mentioned elsewhere, but does anyone know how long it's been since a KS submission was actually chosen for publication?

Also, since this thread is likely to collect cobwebs soon, I'm curious if anyone here is on Wattpad...? You can find me at
wednesdaymccool.

If anyone is interested in reading my KS entry beyond the small excerpt and micro-description permitted by KS, it's over there, where it was kind of popular for a while.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

cyberianexile said:


> Apologies if this is mentioned elsewhere, but does anyone know how long it's been since a KS submission was actually chosen for publication?


The last selection was made 9th February 2018.


----------



## cyberianexile

Lexi Revellian said:


> The last selection was made 9th February 2018.


Thanks for the info. Wow! That's pretty bleak. I was very surprised that a couple of the books I've nominated weren't selected, and now I wonder if they never had a chance in the first place.


----------



## dbhfiction

DMChappellAuthor said:


> OK I think I fixed it. Not a fan of Photobucket.


I think the font is looking better on the front for the most part. The tiny "The" doesn't work for me on a phone screen though. The image I'm seeing is so small already that my eyes grab onto "Truth about Fairy Tales" and miss the "The" entirely, and without it the title feels incomplete. As a browsing reader I probably would t look past that.

I'm general, I'd probably be cautious about using cursive and/or thin fonts. They're often really hard to read on a thumbnail image. As another example, I can't see the period on the back cover without first zooming in-the period looks like it's a part of the squiggle of the d preceding it.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

dbhfiction said:


> I think the font is looking better on the front for the most part. The tiny "The" doesn't work for me on a phone screen though. The image I'm seeing is so small already that my eyes grab onto "Truth about Fairy Tales" and miss the "The" entirely, and without it the title feels incomplete. As a browsing reader I probably would t look past that.
> 
> I'm general, I'd probably be cautious about using cursive and/or thin fonts. They're often really hard to read on a thumbnail image. As another example, I can't see the period on the back cover without first zooming in-the period looks like it's a part of the squiggle of the d preceding it.


Thanks! I totally see your point about the THE on the front cover. Not quite understanding your second comment, but I will give it another read. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## dbhfiction

Something about these boards and my phone don’t agree. And I got hit by autocorrect to top it off. I was just trying to say that it’s really hard to make out the period at the end of the first sentence on the back because of the cursive. When looking at it on a small screen, the period disappears into the tail of the ‘d.’


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thanks! I totally see your point about the THE on the front cover. Not quite understanding your second comment, but I will give it another read. I appreciate the feedback.


I like the last font the best. It's easy to read especially on a mobile phone.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AaronFrale said:


> I like the last font the best. It's easy to read especially on a mobile phone.


Thanks for the opinion. I have updated and reposted in the sig line the same size as the rest.

DMC


----------



## Jill Nojack

Bill Hiatt said:


> My original question still remains: Amazon has pre-existing imprints in every genre; what does Kindle Press now bring to the table that Amazon didn't already have? Every other Amazon imprint already used agented submissions.


I'm not saying it brings anything special (other than much lower editing, staff, and marketing costs than the other imprints). KP promotions are mostly automated now, and it has always functioned on a shoestring staff. I'm saying it could provide a cheap catalog for KU if managed in a different way. My 70k KP book makes me around 75 cents per sale/borrow per book because of the way they promote it. That is significantly less than it could make in KU. The program could be quickly ramped up to accept books that have already made it past the stable of agents they work with, who than have the responsibility for managing their authors. They tried to get readers to vet for them, and it didn't work out for various reasons.

If I wanted to vet books to decrease gaming for my subscription service and couldn't get trad pub to play along at the price point I wanted, I'd see established agents as an excellent source of free labor for selecting the books I'd publish while also reducing the direct-to-author interaction. Amazon is all about getting someone else to do the work for them for free. Perhaps they were just looking in the wrong direction.

Kindle Press has accepted agented subscriptions for a while (books that were submitted to and declined by the other imprints). It was never just for Kindle Scout. Scout was just a feeder program with goals it clearly did not meet.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I have got a yard-long "to-do" list to get done, so let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
2 days left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
3 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
4 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
7 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
11 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
11 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
14 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
14 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
15 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
15 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
15 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

Check it out - https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
Prone to Wander by Amy Craig

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## Jada Ryker

Steve Vernon said:


> The word I heard from two separate inside-KP sources is that Kindle Press has big, big plans in the next year or so. I wouldn't be too hasty to count them out.


Right before they announced the end of Kindle Scout, Kindle Press extended the invitation to put my book in the Prime Reading program. They gave me a flat fee to put the book in the program for 6 months. My book had a great start in the months after publication Sep 2016. Since August 2017, it's been languishing in the 300,000s with some popping into 100,000s. I jumped at the chance for Prime, because it was only selling a handful of books a month.

It's jumped in the rankings since it started in Prime. Right now, it's 8,322 in the kindle store. I realize for many of you, that's a drop in the kindle bucket. I'm not counting it out 

Edited: I tried to post the screenshot but couldn't get it to work. I'll post on my blog.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Jill Nojack said:


> I'm not saying it brings anything special (other than much lower editing, staff, and marketing costs than the other imprints). KP promotions are mostly automated now, and it has always functioned on a shoestring staff. I'm saying it could provide a cheap catalog for KU if managed in a different way. My 70k KP book makes me around 75 cents per sale/borrow per book because of the way they promote it. That is significantly less than it could make in KU. The program could be quickly ramped up to accept books that have already made it past the stable of agents they work with, who than have the responsibility for managing their authors. They tried to get readers to vet for them, and it didn't work out for various reasons.
> 
> If I wanted to vet books to decrease gaming for my subscription service and couldn't get trad pub to play along at the price point I wanted, I'd see established agents as an excellent source of free labor for selecting the books I'd publish while also reducing the direct-to-author interaction. Amazon is all about getting someone else to do the work for them for free. Perhaps they were just looking in the wrong direction.
> 
> Kindle Press has accepted agented subscriptions for a while (books that were submitted to and declined by the other imprints). It was never just for Kindle Scout. Scout was just a feeder program with goals it clearly did not meet.


You could be right. Amazon works in mysterious ways.

The model you're describing doesn't sound as if it offer much for the author, though. I know your experience may not be typical, but making less than you might have on your own--and then giving an agent his or her cut on top of that? It seems as if KP would need to start promoting more to make the imprint more appealing to authors. Amazon imprints do a good job in general of increasing their piece of the ebook pie--with the conspicuous exception of KP. If Amazon keeps running it as the poor stepchild of the imprints, I'd expect even agents would probably save it for nearly last, even behind independent small publishers. that doesn't sound like a model for raising the quality of KU material. (Of course, to do that, Amazon would need to find an efficient way of cracking down on the scammers. Otherwise, they'll still clutter the catalog even if agents are bring Pulitzer prizewinners into KU.)


----------



## C Martin Barr

Thanks for the nomination



aprilaluna said:


> I nominated the three below.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Vernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days left  Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
> 5 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 6 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
Click to expand...


----------



## Jill James

Had two open spaces, so I nominated

2 days left Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
3 days left Prone to Wander by Amy Craig


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I just got my editorial feedback and it was awesome. Not only did they give me some good tips for my writing overall, (which I plan to incorporate into my next novels), but they gave me feedback for everyone of the books I've submitted to scout in the past! It was super cool to know they really were reading and considering the books carefully. It's also pretty cool to have the feedback. I think I'm going to incorporate what I can into ORION, and work on the some of the bigger issues in the next one. Then if I have time, go back and patch up the back catalog. Either way, time to move on to bigger and better things.


Whatever else one could say about the process, the editorial feedback was always excellent.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Whatever else one could say about the process, the editorial feedback was always excellent.


Most definitely. I pretty much agreed with all of my feedback and am in the process of making the changes. There was one note that I'm choosing to ignore because its "your novel is short and we feel you should expand these sections." And while I completely agree with the opportunities to expand, I already have a sequel in mind that will go into those sections more deeply. I kind of like keeping my work short and leaving people wanting more. I'm not sure how that works for the business side, if page count matters for sales numbers, but I have a tendency to keep all my stuff priced on the cheaper end of the spectrum anyway.


----------



## aprilaluna

Thanks for the nomination.



Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Tempt by Vincent N. Perales
> Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Mark


----------



## aprilaluna

Thanks for the nomination.



Jill James said:


> Had two open spaces, so I nominated
> 
> 2 days left Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> 3 days left Prone to Wander by Amy Craig


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jada Ryker said:


> Right before they announced the end of Kindle Scout, Kindle Press extended the invitation to put my book in the Prime Reading program. They gave me a flat fee to put the book in the program for 6 months. My book had a great start in the months after publication Sep 2016. Since August 2017, it's been languishing in the 300,000s with some popping into 100,000s. I jumped at the chance for Prime, because it was only selling a handful of books a month.
> 
> It's jumped in the rankings since it started in Prime. Right now, it's 8,322 in the kindle store. I realize for many of you, that's a drop in the kindle bucket. I'm not counting it out
> 
> Edited: I tried to post the screenshot but couldn't get it to work. I'll post on my blog.


I'd love to take a shot at that opportunity. I still feel that there is a lot of potential just having a toehold into the Kindle publishing side of things. Way to remain positive, Jada!


----------



## Matthew Speak

Thanks to everyone who nominated Crow Creek. It's now available for pre-order!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Friday. It is warming up a little bit today and the rain that is spattering is supposed to turn to sunshine after dinner. I have got the day off and I am halfway through yesterday's to-do list. I've sold 40 copies of KELPIE DREAMS, so far this month. Tomorrow morning my wife and I are hopping in the car and heading for Wolfville for a local book signing with a half a dozen local authors (mostly indie) at The Box of Delights book shop in Wolfville. We're going to make this a working day off in that I hope to sell a few books but at the same time I plan to hit a local restaurant or two and to check out the Farmer's Market.

I am definitely looking forward to it.

So let's get to that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
2 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
3 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
6 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
01 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
01 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
13 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
13 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
14 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
14 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
14 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Decon

Jada Ryker said:


> Right before they announced the end of Kindle Scout, Kindle Press extended the invitation to put my book in the Prime Reading program. They gave me a flat fee to put the book in the program for 6 months. My book had a great start in the months after publication Sep 2016. Since August 2017, it's been languishing in the 300,000s with some popping into 100,000s. I jumped at the chance for Prime, because it was only selling a handful of books a month.
> 
> It's jumped in the rankings since it started in Prime. Right now, it's 8,322 in the kindle store. I realize for many of you, that's a drop in the kindle bucket. I'm not counting it out
> 
> Edited: I tried to post the screenshot but couldn't get it to work. I'll post on my blog.


Not one for quoting numbers, I saw in a news report the Jeff B says Prime has 100 million monthly subscribers. So yes, I'd jump at the chance. It was by invite only though from March 2017 with a decent advance royalty.

https://www.thebookseller.com/news/authors-asked-strike-5k-bargain-amazon-us-bolster-prime-reading-514786


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

My campaign ended on April 12 - eight days now in the waiting room. Does anyone have an idea of how long they're taking recently to respond?


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

BillyDeCarlo said:


> My campaign ended on April 12 - eight days now in the waiting room. Does anyone have an idea of how long they're taking recently to respond?


I got my editorial feedback w/in 4 days and then the "did not select" two days later. The notice to nominators went out a few days after that. It is worth the wait for the editorial feedback because it seems most, including myself, received very thorough information.

DMC


----------



## KGGiarratano

I think for both my previous campaigns, I waited 12-13 days. I got feedback the next day.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> Not one for quoting numbers, I saw in a news report the Jeff B says Prime has 100 million monthly subscribers. So yes, I'd jump at the chance. It was by invite only though from March 2017 with a decent advance royalty.
> 
> https://www.thebookseller.com/news/authors-asked-strike-5k-bargain-amazon-us-bolster-prime-reading-514786


Yes, that would be a good deal!


----------



## AaronFrale

BillyDeCarlo said:


> My campaign ended on April 12 - eight days now in the waiting room. Does anyone have an idea of how long they're taking recently to respond?


I waited 11 days for my rejection. Any they still haven't updated the site to let nominators know (but that's fine, it gave me some time to change the text of my welcome email on mailchimp). When they did give me feedback, it was not only of my current book but all the others I submitted to them in the past (which was pretty cool because they were able to identify some trends with my writing in general). It was thoughtful and good advice. So it's definitely worth the wait if they aren't making anymore selections.

Hopefully they'll select a few books. At the very least to let people nominating up to the end something for their time. Best of luck to you.


----------



## AaronFrale

So I finally got through all that feedback and putting the finishing touches on ORION. I got it up for pre-order now, and plan to do a free promotion on May 22nd (earliest I could book an ad for the promo). So if any of you were interested in a free copy, May 22nd. If you'd like a reminder let me know (I figured this thread might be dead and buried by then so I figured I'd let you all know about it now). Hopefully the Kindlescout alert still works by then!

Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW

Thank you to all who supported me!


----------



## aprilaluna

I followed your Amazon Author page. Once it goes live, I should get a notice. I have KU, so I can download it when it is released.



AaronFrale said:


> So I finally got through all that feedback and putting the finishing touches on ORION. I got it up for pre-order now, and plan to do a free promotion on May 22nd (earliest I could book an ad for the promo). So if any of you were interested in a free copy, May 22nd. If you'd like a reminder let me know (I figured this thread might be dead and buried by then so I figured I'd let you all know about it now). Hopefully the Kindlescout alert still works by then!
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW
> 
> Thank you to all who supported me!


----------



## aprilaluna

I was able to add another book. The following are nominated:

2 days left Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
3 days left 6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
6 days left Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse



Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Friday. It is warming up a little bit today and the rain that is spattering is supposed to turn to sunshine after dinner. I have got the day off and I am halfway through yesterday's to-do list. I've sold 40 copies of KELPIE DREAMS, so far this month. Tomorrow morning my wife and I are hopping in the car and heading for Wolfville for a local book signing with a half a dozen local authors (mostly indie) at The Box of Delights book shop in Wolfville. We're going to make this a working day off in that I hope to sell a few books but at the same time I plan to hit a local restaurant or two and to check out the Farmer's Market.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to it.
> 
> So let's get to that list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> 2 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 3 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 6 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
> 01 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 01 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 13 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 13 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 14 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 14 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> 14 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Friday. It is warming up a little bit today and the rain that is spattering is supposed to turn to sunshine after dinner. I have got the day off and I am halfway through yesterday's to-do list. I've sold 40 copies of KELPIE DREAMS, so far this month. Tomorrow morning my wife and I are hopping in the car and heading for Wolfville for a local book signing with a half a dozen local authors (mostly indie) at The Box of Delights book shop in Wolfville. We're going to make this a working day off in that I hope to sell a few books but at the same time I plan to hit a local restaurant or two and to check out the Farmer's Market.
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to it.
> 
> So let's get to that list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> 2 days left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 3 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 6 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
> 01 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 01 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 13 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 13 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 14 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 14 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> 14 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


At last the helpful and interusting forum going to be dead!!!
Nominated the the following three:
Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr

Last few days Iam getting only the "not selected" mails... Best of luck to Luna, Craig and Barr


----------



## AaronFrale

aprilaluna said:


> I followed your Amazon Author page. Once it goes live, I should get a notice. I have KU, so I can download it when it is released.


Awesome! Thanks April. I appreciate it!


----------



## ronesa_aveela

AaronFrale said:


> So I finally got through all that feedback and putting the finishing touches on ORION. I got it up for pre-order now, and plan to do a free promotion on May 22nd (earliest I could book an ad for the promo). So if any of you were interested in a free copy, May 22nd. If you'd like a reminder let me know (I figured this thread might be dead and buried by then so I figured I'd let you all know about it now). Hopefully the Kindlescout alert still works by then!
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW
> 
> Thank you to all who supported me!


Placed my order.


----------



## AaronFrale

ronesa_aveela said:


> Placed my order.


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## aprilaluna

I have one day left per the counter, so I'm curious to see how long it takes to obtain the pink slip. However, some editorial feedback would be of interest.

Billy, keep us posted on when you receive information.



BillyDeCarlo said:


> My campaign ended on April 12 - eight days now in the waiting room. Does anyone have an idea of how long they're taking recently to respond?


----------



## aprilaluna

I've not received any emails or notifications regarding nominated books as of yet. However, it might be because I came into the process only days before Scout closed the doors on the process.



Variath said:


> At last the helpful and interusting forum going to be dead!!!
> Nominated the the following three:
> Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 
> Last few days Iam getting only the "not selected" mails... Best of luck to Luna, Craig and Barr


----------



## AaronFrale

aprilaluna said:


> I have one day left per the counter, so I'm curious to see how long it takes to obtain the pink slip. However, some editorial feedback would be of interest.


Mine took 11 days, others took 2. Usually it's either really quick 48 hours, or 10-14 days. Very rarely have I seen people in between the long wait and the short one.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. We've got some nice weather and I'm looking forward to the book signing today.

So let's get to that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
1 day left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
2 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
5 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
9 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
9 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
12 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
12 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
13 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
13 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
13 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AnyaPavelle

aprilaluna said:


> I have one day left per the counter, so I'm curious to see how long it takes to obtain the pink slip. However, some editorial feedback would be of interest.


Good luck! I hope they send you positive news


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> It's Saturday. We've got some nice weather and I'm looking forward to the book signing today.
> 
> So let's get to that list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Seeking Mercy by April A. Luna
> 1 day left  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
> 2 days left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
> 5 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
> 9 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 9 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 12 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 12 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 13 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 13 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> 13 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> Happy scouting, folks!
> 
> PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


It so strange to see this list get smaller and smaller. Has anyone been selected? Haven't heard or seen anything.

DMC


----------



## Cecelia

I don't think anyone is getting selected DMC - we are just doing the last campaign for fun at this stage. Or at least, that is how I'm looking at it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Sunday. I've got an evening shift ahead of me, but a few hours yet to relax at home. The signing yesterday was a bit of a debacle, but I still met some really cool people.

So let's get to that list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Prone to Wander by Amy Craig
1 day left  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
4 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
8 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
8 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
11 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
11 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
12 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
12 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
12 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## aprilaluna

This is what I received from KS about 14 hours ago. So, now, I guess it's a waiting game. LOL

Dear April A. Luna,

Thank you for submitting Seeking Mercy to Kindle Scout. The nomination period for your campaign has just ended and we are reviewing your book for possible selection.

Here's what happens next:

You will receive an email from us in the next few business days notifying you whether your book has been selected for publication by Kindle Press.
Each Kindle Scout reader who nominated your book will also receive an email from us with the result, along with the following thank you message you submitted with your campaign:

“Thank you for taking this journey with me. Your nomination of Seeking Mercy meant a lot to me, and I hope you enjoyed the content. Happy Reading, April A. Luna”

We will list all books selected for publication on the Kindle Scout website a few days after the selections are made.
Questions? Check out our FAQs or Contact Us.

While you await the results of your campaign, please consider becoming a Scout yourself!


----------



## nomas

I received a rejection email on 4-9 for a campaign that ended 3-27. Still waiting for promised editorial feedback. Anyone else have such a long lag between the two? Thanks.


----------



## naviwang

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I received a rejection email on 4-9 for a campaign that ended 3-27. Still waiting for promised editorial feedback. Anyone else have such a long lag between the two? Thanks.


In a similar boat. Rejection email on 4/14, campaign ended 4/1. Is editorial feedback guaranteed if you made a submission before their Feb deadline?


----------



## BillyDeCarlo

I thought someone said here that they only sent editorial feedback if you were shortlisted?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

BillyDeCarlo said:


> I thought someone said here that they only sent editorial feedback if you were shortlisted?


That's correct. Not everyone receives feedback. And we still haven't figured out how to determine if your book was shortlisted. The only way to know for certain is if/when you get feedback.


----------



## SueSeabury

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I received a rejection email on 4-9 for a campaign that ended 3-27. Still waiting for promised editorial feedback. Anyone else have such a long lag between the two? Thanks.


My rejection took a long time, a solid 2 weeks. I thought that meant I might get some feedback, but I got zilch. 
A writer friend of mine was rejected around the same time, but did get feedback so there doesn't seem to be any pattern. 
Here's hoping you're one of the lucky ones!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

ronesa_aveela said:


> That's correct. Not everyone receives feedback. And we still haven't figured out how to determine if your book was shortlisted. The only way to know for certain is if/when you get feedback.


My understanding is they ran a special to give people editorial feedback if submitted in Feb, then when they announced the close of KS, they said they would also give editorial feedback if you were shortlisted, granted they don't ever tell you if you were shortlisted. So, it is just a wait and see if you get feedback. If you did, you know you were shortlisted. I submitted my manuscript in mid-March. In my case, everything was done backward. I got the editorial feedback, two days later my rejection, two days later the rejection notification went out to my nominators.

DMC


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Monday.

I don't know if ANYONE is going to get selected at this point in the game - but I also don't know if I'm right or not. I'm just playing my hand out, rather than giving up on the game. Whatever the case, this is still a good shot at pre-release promotion. Everyone who sees your book and is interested enough to nominate it, might still be interested enough to buy it and read it when you get around to launching it. At this point I would advice everyone who has got a book still in the running to be as ready as possible to release it on your own. In the meantime promote it however you can. Mention it on Facebook, Twitter, tell your cat about it - this is still free promotion for a book that you are going to release one way or another.

If you DON'T have a book in the running, then why not mention a few of the ones that are left through your Twitter and the like? The one thing that really comes from this thread has been a huge feeling of community between a hundred or two hundred indie authors who have taken part over the last couple of years.

As for me, I don't have a dog in this race. I'm just stubborn. It doesn't hurt me one little bit to spend the few minutes every morning to put this list out. I have never been a quitting kind of fellow, so I keep my vigil as well as the list. I've still managed to sell about 50 copies of my own Kindle Scout winning novel, KELPIE DREAMS, over the last month, so I am doing fine.

Speaking of that list...

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
3 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
7 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
7 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
10 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
10 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
11 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
11 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
11 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three slots open and nominated:

6 Miles to Baltimore by C. Martin Barr
Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter

Good luck to all three!

Mark


----------



## AaronFrale

Steve Vernon said:


> I don't know if ANYONE is going to get selected at this point in the game - but I also don't know if I'm right or not. I'm just playing my hand out, rather than giving up on the game. Whatever the case, this is still a good shot at pre-release promotion. Everyone who sees your book and is interested enough to nominate it, might still be interested enough to buy it and read it when you get around to launching it. At this point I would advice everyone who has got a book still in the running to be as ready as possible to release it on your own. In the meantime promote it however you can. Mention it on Facebook, Twitter, tell your cat about it - this is still free promotion for a book that you are going to release one way or another.


It's still worth the promo. I got a nice amount of post campaign email list signups after the rejection email went out. I also will be able to use alert scouts about the book during the free download campaign I have scheduled. So overall, the prerelease promo was well worth it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> It's still worth the promo. I got a nice amount of post campaign email list signups after the rejection email went out. I also will be able to use alert scouts about the book during the free download campaign I have scheduled. So overall, the prerelease promo was well worth it.


Aside from this group, that's what I'll miss most about KS. It was potentially a great launch platform.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Thanks for the nomination Mark.

Thank you Steve for continuing to keep the lights on. This whole process wasn't what I expected it to be, but it's been nice to be able to read the comments here and know that I'm not alone.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

This is how I feel. It takes little effort on my part to keep contributing as long as the program is still technically active. My strategy is to nominate the books closest to completing their campaigns and then nominate new ones as the spots clear. It is disheartening to keep seeing the rejection emails, but I suppose that's part of the game. In any case, thanks for keeping this list active!



Steve Vernon said:


> I don't know if ANYONE is going to get selected at this point in the game - but I also don't know if I'm right or not. I'm just playing my hand out, rather than giving up on the game.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Aside from this group, that's what I'll miss most about KS. It was potentially a great launch platform.


I know. I don't know what I'm going to do! I met all my most avid readers through Kindle Scout (at least the ones who keep coming back for the next one, have friended me on Facebook, always like and share my book releases, etc.). It seemed like every campaign. I would pick up a few more (which is why I kept coming back despite being 99% positive that I wouldn't be picked). For the most part, when I do something like instafreebie, or cross promotes, I get way more list sign ups, but most bail after they get the free book. Whereas list signups through KS rarely bail, and keep up with the next one. In the world of marketing, I'd rather have one person become a fan than 100 people buy the book (mainly because I'll have to pay again to bring those 100 people back). I felt like KS was a good source of fans.


----------



## aprilaluna

I had one slot open and added: Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter


----------



## cascadia

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Monday.
> 
> I don't know if ANYONE is going to get selected at this point in the game - but I also don't know if I'm right or not.


I'm still holding out that KS will select one or two before the end!


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I know. I don't know what I'm going to do! I met all my most avid readers through Kindle Scout (at least the ones who keep coming back for the next one, have friended me on Facebook, always like and share my book releases, etc.). It seemed like every campaign. I would pick up a few more (which is why I kept coming back despite being 99% positive that I wouldn't be picked). For the most part, when I do something like instafreebie, or cross promotes, I get way more list sign ups, but most bail after they get the free book. Whereas list signups through KS rarely bail, and keep up with the next one. In the world of marketing, I'd rather have one person become a fan than 100 people buy the book (mainly because I'll have to pay again to bring those 100 people back). I felt like KS was a good source of fans.


Which, if the purpose was to pull people into the Amazon ecosystem, suggests that Scout was a success. (If it's bringing in reliable fans, that suggests that the same people would probably be reliable customers in others ways, and certainly the number of Scouters was increasing exponentially.) I'd always subscribed to the theory that Scout was never really about getting reader input on the books but about finding yet another way to pull in customers. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> Which, if the purpose was to pull people into the Amazon ecosystem, suggests that Scout was a success. (If it's bringing in reliable fans, that suggests that the same people would probably be reliable customers in others ways, and certainly the number of Scouters was increasing exponentially.) I'd always subscribed to the theory that Scout was never really about getting reader input on the books but about finding yet another way to pull in customers. I guess I was wrong.


I'm guessing it was an experiment on identifying books that could go viral. However, even if an author has a high ad budget and a solid reader base, that still doesn't mean they'll go viral. While I don't work in publishing, but I'm assuming the mega bestsellers are hard to predict. From what I've read from authors who did top the bestseller lists, most say they just started selling a crazy amount of copies and they don't know why. Maybe the theory was that nominations could help predict how a book would do once published?

However, I don't think that was ever a good way to try to predict a mega seller. I have about 400 friends on Facebook, I can easily contact each one and campaign for that nomination. I can even pay for ads and get 400 more. But does all that work translate to selling a million copies? A hardworking well bankrolled author can bring in sales up to a certain level, but then after that, there is a certain level of "fate" involved that I couldn't begin to say how it happens, other than that for some reason, at that point in time, a particular work just spoke to people.

As far as pulling in readers. Amazon already has that market cornered. The only reason I don't publish on nook, kobo, smashwords, etc. is KU. And I think I remember the last stat I heard was that 80% of the ereaders out there are Kindles, so unless I want to fight an uphill battle for that 20% of the market share, I'll take the KU perks (such as giving me a prayer that a free promo will have a positive ROI, a way for people to take a chance on my work without having to shell out money, etc.).


----------



## cascadia

AaronFrale said:


> there is a certain level of "fate" involved that I couldn't begin to say how it happens, other than that for some reason, at that point in time, a particular work just spoke to people.


I'm a believer in "fate", my wife tells me that I have a rich fantasy life!


----------



## AaronFrale

cascadia said:


> I'm a believer in "fate", my wife tells me that I have a rich fantasy life!


I think we all have to be on some level. Stephen King had a railroad spike with rejection letters on it. If he gave up and packed in it, then what would be the state of the world for creepy clowns! But seriously, I think writers have to be. Why would we pick a career where the lucky ones have it take off after 10 years of hardwork?


----------



## cascadia

This is my first novel, and I put about a year and half into it, so it's my first go.  But win, lose or draw I had a lot of fun writing it.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Regarding what comes next, I'm still undecided if I'll publish my book myself or if I should query literary agents. I do, however, want to make sure that the people who nominated me get a free copy of the book. I could change my thank you note to include instructions about how to do that. If I did decide to query to agents, would a potential future publisher be mad I gave out free copies? I'm holding out (mere) hope of being picked by KP, but I'm operating under the assumption I won't. I do think people who took the time to nominate me deserve some tangible thanks.


----------



## AaronFrale

AnyaPavelle said:


> Regarding what comes next, I'm still undecided if I'll publish my book myself or if I should query literary agents. I do, however, want to make sure that the people who nominated me get a free copy of the book. I could change my thank you note to include instructions about how to do that. If I did decide to query to agents, would a potential future publisher be mad I gave out free copies? I'm holding out (mere) hope of being picked by KP, but I'm operating under the assumption I won't. I do think people who took the time to nominate me deserve some tangible thanks.


Hand out as many free copies as you like. Andy Weir was giving away copies of The Martian like it was candy on Halloween. He only published it on Amazon because he wanted handle requests for kindle editions. He was snatched up by a publisher because he had sold 30k copies in three months.

Honestly, nothing beats free for promotion. I was in a band before I switched to writing for my creative outlet, and the days were we got the most traffic to our website (and the most tips in the tip jar) were the days someone uploaded our music were uploaded to a major pirate site. Every time the band would place bets on when the music would get pirated and thus start the wave of attention.

Someone said to me, "You are giving away 5,000 copies for nothing. Doesn't that irritate you?"

To which I said, "That's 5,000 people that wouldn't pay for anyway. I mean they are using a pirate website after all."


----------



## AnyaPavelle

AaronFrale said:


> Hand out as many free copies as you like. Andy Weir was giving away copies of The Martian like it was candy on Halloween. He only published it on Amazon because he wanted handle requests for kindle editions. He was snatched up by a publisher because he had sold 30k copies in three months.
> 
> Honestly, nothing beats free for promotion. I was in a band before I switched to writing for my creative outlet, and the days were we got the most traffic to our website (and the most tips in the tip jar) were the days someone uploaded our music were uploaded to a major pirate site. Every time the band would place bets on when the music would get pirated and thus start the wave of attention.
> 
> Someone said to me, "You are giving away 5,000 copies for nothing. Doesn't that irritate you?"
> 
> To which I said, "That's 5,000 people that wouldn't pay for anyway. I mean they are using a pirate website after all."


Thanks! It's good to know that I can give copies away without it hurting later chances of publication. It seems like it would only help


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Steve Vernon said:


> At this point I would advice everyone who has got a book still in the running to be as ready as possible to release it on your own.
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


I learned a lot about KS paid promotions from reading old posts on this thread. With respect to next steps, I have the information from Amazon to "Self-publish eBooks and paperbacks for free with Kindle Direct Publishing."

Are there any good go-by or cheat sheet references other authors would suggest? Feel free to direct message me if you don't want to clutter this thread.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Tuesday.

Last night I received an e-mail from my local publisher regarding my latest release. They've given me their comments and I need to have a final draft ready by the May long weekend (Victoria Day) - so I am going to be busy working the kinks out of a final draft for them. I'm excited.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
6 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
6 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
9 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
9 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
10 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
10 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
10 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AaronFrale

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> Are there any good go-by or cheat sheet references other authors would suggest?


Paying for ads is definitely the way to go. I went from barely making ends meet to positive ROI via ads. Below is a website that gives the basics. My suggestion is setup your book on preorder for a month or two out. Don't expect any pre-order sales. You are just doing it to get an Amazon ASIN number. Then schedule all your ads to hit on the first week of the book release. For me personally, KU with a 5 day free ad boosted everyday from worst ad site to best on the last day works best. I've never gotten a Bookbub, but I do always get 2 of the top 5 for the last day and second-to-last day of the free promo. Two sites not on the list that I recommend are bookscream, and booktaskik, they are good day one and two ads (though I usually do my own mailing list for day 1 and save the money).

Also, keep a spreadsheet! How much you paid, how well it did (# of downloads, and rank each day, overall sales/page reads for the month etc.), you'll start to see the ad sites that are worth the investment and the ones you should skip for the next one. Some people recommend doing another round in 90-days, I sometimes do it just to get it on the ad sites I didn't do last time with stricter review requirements (I find the free campaign usually always brings in enough reviews if I nudge them to leave one at the end of the book). But honestly if the first round doesn't to well (compared to the others on my spreadsheet), I'll skip it.

Here's that site: http://nicholaserik.com/promo-sites/


----------



## RE Johnston

AaronFrale said:


> Paying for ads is definitely the way to go . . . Here's that site: http://nicholaserik.com/promo-sites/


Thanks, Aaron! This is really great info for me, a newbie whose original roll-out plan was based on submitting to Kindle Scout in May. (Now working on Plan B.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I'm guessing it was an experiment on identifying books that could go viral. However, even if an author has a high ad budget and a solid reader base, that still doesn't mean they'll go viral. While I don't work in publishing, but I'm assuming the mega bestsellers are hard to predict. From what I've read from authors who did top the bestseller lists, most say they just started selling a crazy amount of copies and they don't know why. Maybe the theory was that nominations could help predict how a book would do once published?
> 
> However, I don't think that was ever a good way to try to predict a mega seller. I have about 400 friends on Facebook, I can easily contact each one and campaign for that nomination. I can even pay for ads and get 400 more. But does all that work translate to selling a million copies? A hardworking well bankrolled author can bring in sales up to a certain level, but then after that, there is a certain level of "fate" involved that I couldn't begin to say how it happens, other than that for some reason, at that point in time, a particular work just spoke to people.
> 
> As far as pulling in readers. Amazon already has that market cornered. The only reason I don't publish on nook, kobo, smashwords, etc. is KU. And I think I remember the last stat I heard was that 80% of the ereaders out there are Kindles, so unless I want to fight an uphill battle for that 20% of the market share, I'll take the KU perks (such as giving me a prayer that a free promo will have a positive ROI, a way for people to take a chance on my work without having to shell out money, etc.).


Interesting!

Of course, the only real way to judge the correlation between nominations and virality would be to pick the books with the highest nominations and see what happened to them. As far as I can tell, that's never what KS did, even at the very beginning. The stats Lincoln used to collect suggested that stats had little to do with selection. (Not that I wanted Scout to work that way--we would all have been clickfarmed to death in that scenario.)

I wasn't suggesting Amazon was just trying to pull in readers. I suppose there are people who just use Amazon for books, but many readers also buy other things. Amazon does have about 83% of the US ebook market and even more in the UK, but quite a bit less in Canada and Australia. Keeping in mind that KS was international, I could imagine it pulling in new people. Even in the US, 17% comes to a lot of people.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I wasn't suggesting Amazon was just trying to pull in readers. I suppose there are people who just use Amazon for books, but many readers also buy other things. Amazon does have about 83% of the US ebook market and even more in the UK, but quite a bit less in Canada and Australia. Keeping in mind that KS was international, I could imagine it pulling in new people. Even in the US, 17% comes to a lot of people.


It is true that people bundle their shopping habits. My wife and I have Amazon Prime, Amazon Music, Amazon Alexa, Both have Kindles, Considering a Kindle Fire Kids for our kid. We didn't really intend to be an Amazon family, it was just easier, I mean we already had the kindles! My wife had the free Prime Student account (ah, the days when prime was free for students), it was so useful to just pay the yearly fee and continue the service. So as far as a lifestyle company, yeah I can totally see that. Now that we have things like the complete digital Stars Wars collection, it would make it hard for us to switch. Not impossible though. We used to have iPhones, iPads, Macs, etc. but then the iPhone started to had all sorts of problems, never ran properly, was way to slow, couldn't connect to wifi half the time, so we switched to android, and never looked back, my wife and I left a fair amount of digital content (games, movies, music, etc.) in the digital dustbin when we switched, but was worth it to resolve the problems we were experiencing this iOS. I suppose the same could be said for Amazon if they ever start experiencing problems that make it worth switching.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Wednesday. I've got a day off tomorrow and I am expecting a visit from the plumber.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
5 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
5 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
8 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
8 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
9 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
9 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
9 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

Happy scouting, folks!

PS: Don't forget, if you have just been told that your book HASN'T been selected for Kindle Scout and you are wondering what to do next you can get just as much help from the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

AaronFrale said:


> It is true that people bundle their shopping habits. My wife and I have Amazon Prime, Amazon Music, Amazon Alexa, Both have Kindles, Considering a Kindle Fire Kids for our kid. We didn't really intend to be an Amazon family, it was just easier, I mean we already had the kindles! My wife had the free Prime Student account (ah, the days when prime was free for students), it was so useful to just pay the yearly fee and continue the service. So as far as a lifestyle company, yeah I can totally see that. Now that we have things like the complete digital Stars Wars collection, it would make it hard for us to switch. Not impossible though. We used to have iPhones, iPads, Macs, etc. but then the iPhone started to had all sorts of problems, never ran properly, was way to slow, couldn't connect to wifi half the time, so we switched to android, and never looked back, my wife and I left a fair amount of digital content (games, movies, music, etc.) in the digital dustbin when we switched, but was worth it to resolve the problems we were experiencing this iOS. I suppose the same could be said for Amazon if they ever start experiencing problems that make it worth switching.


Not to derail or anything, but you can now link your digital movie libraries. I've got movies on Vudu, Amazon, and Disney and they're all linked and available on any platform. Pretty sure apple's stuff is included in that.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kristine McKinley said:


> Not to derail or anything, but you can now link your digital movie libraries. I've got movies on Vudu, Amazon, and Disney and they're all linked and available on any platform. Pretty sure apple's stuff is included in that.


That's cool. I'll have to look into that. Yeah, most place have apps for you to access your old content, (though getting mobile games from amazon on an android is tricky, but possible). I'm not sure about iTunes though. Apple doesn't really play nice with the other children.

Conversation has officially left the station!


----------



## Vincent Perales

Well I got my Dear John rejection letter for _Tempt_. That said, I was pleasantly surprised by the general comment, which I would like to share:

_This is an excellent book, and you are hands-down one of the best writers who've ever submitted to Scout. The quality of the prose, the smart, insightful, and sensitive character development, and the gutsy plot blew us away. But with respect, we don't get the impression that you're enthusiastic about self-marketing, and in our experience, Lit-Fic novels require a lot of marketing hustle on the author's part to be commercially successful. We're basing this impression on your fairly minimal web presence, the lack of reader reviews for your previously published books, and that this book's marketing assets do not accurately reflect what the novel is about (more on this below). The hard and deeply unfair reality of book marketing is that it's much easier to sell a lesser-quality novel that has excellent marketing assets and strategy supporting it, than it is to sell a superior quality book that has a less slick marketing strategy supporting it. For this book to be commercially successful, we think that you've got to do one or both of the following:

1. Invest more money in your marketing, and become a student of effective book marketing strategies. And/or,

2. Work with an agent or publisher who can provide you with marketing expertise and resources.

We understand that finding an agent or publisher is not easy, and that even with an agent or publisher, that there is no guarantee that the book will be commercially successful. But while this book is not a great fit for us, we feel that it could be a great fit for another publisher, and we think that it might be worth your while to consider not self-publishing the book at this time, and to try to find an agent or publisher for it, if you haven't already done so. But if you don't want to do that, or if you've already exhausted traditional publishing avenues, then we feel that your best course of action would be to commit yourself to learning how book selling works in much the same way that you've committed yourself to mastering the craft of writing.
_

That makes me rather proud. I'm happy with the work I put in. Makes me want to take it even further.

Still, I don't know what I'll do. I can redo the marketing, but should I self-publish or should I find an agent and try to go traditional?


----------



## dbhfiction

Vincent Perales said:


> Well I got my Dear John rejection letter for _Tempt_. That said, I was pleasantly surprised by the general comment, which I would like to share:
> 
> _This is an excellent book, and you are hands-down one of the best writers who've ever submitted to Scout. The quality of the prose, the smart, insightful, and sensitive character development, and the gutsy plot blew us away. But with respect, we don't get the impression that you're enthusiastic about self-marketing, and in our experience, Lit-Fic novels require a lot of marketing hustle on the author's part to be commercially successful. We're basing this impression on your fairly minimal web presence, the lack of reader reviews for your previously published books, and that this book's marketing assets do not accurately reflect what the novel is about (more on this below). The hard and deeply unfair reality of book marketing is that it's much easier to sell a lesser-quality novel that has excellent marketing assets and strategy supporting it, than it is to sell a superior quality book that has a less slick marketing strategy supporting it. For this book to be commercially successful, we think that you've got to do one or both of the following:
> 
> 1. Invest more money in your marketing, and become a student of effective book marketing strategies. And/or,
> 
> 2. Work with an agent or publisher who can provide you with marketing expertise and resources.
> 
> We understand that finding an agent or publisher is not easy, and that even with an agent or publisher, that there is no guarantee that the book will be commercially successful. But while this book is not a great fit for us, we feel that it could be a great fit for another publisher, and we think that it might be worth your while to consider not self-publishing the book at this time, and to try to find an agent or publisher for it, if you haven't already done so. But if you don't want to do that, or if you've already exhausted traditional publishing avenues, then we feel that your best course of action would be to commit yourself to learning how book selling works in much the same way that you've committed yourself to mastering the craft of writing.
> _
> 
> That makes me rather proud. I'm happy with the work I put in. Makes me want to take it even further.
> 
> Still, I don't know what I'll do. I can redo the marketing, but should I self-publish or should I find an agent and try to go traditional?


That's some pretty amazing feedback. Congratulations! It does call into question what exactly KP does to earn their share of the royalties, if they need the author to not only write a tremendous book but also to sell it for them.


----------



## 39416

Vincent Perales said:


> Well I got my Dear John rejection letter for _Tempt_.
> 
> _This is an excellent book, and you are hands-down one of the best writers who've ever submitted to Scout. The quality of the prose, the smart, insightful, and sensitive character development, and the gutsy plot blew us away. But with respect, we don't get the impression that you're enthusiastic about self-marketing, and in our experience, Lit-Fic novels require a lot of marketing hustle on the author's part to be commercially successful. We're basing this impression on your fairly minimal web presence, the lack of reader reviews for your previously published books, and that this book's marketing assets do not accurately reflect what the novel is about (more on this below). The hard and deeply unfair reality of book marketing is that it's much easier to sell a lesser-quality novel that has excellent marketing assets and strategy supporting it, than it is to sell a superior quality book that has a less slick marketing strategy supporting it.
> _


_

In other words, if an entrant had no "marketing presence," that entrant had little or no chance at Scout, which Scout is now free to tell us, because it's shutting down.

Let me point out one thing: this advice is coming from an entity, Scout, that has gone under. Perhaps if they had instead selected their books based on quality, not marketing presence, they would have been successful, maybe discovered the next Harry Potter or something. Of course that would have taken some risk-taking so I understand why not._


----------



## Lexi Revellian

loraininflorida said:


> In other words, if an entrant had no "marketing presence," that entrant had little or no chance at Scout, which Scout is now free to tell us, because it's shutting down.
> 
> Let me point out one thing: this advice is coming from an entity, Scout, that has gone under. Perhaps if they had instead selected their books based on quality, not marketing presence, they would have been successful, maybe discovered the next Harry Potter or something. Of course that would have taken some risk-taking so I understand why not.


But that's exactly what the original team did! They did not expect us to market our KP books - that was their job, and they did it well. This confirms my dark suspicion that the current lot were recruited from legacy publishing, with all that that implies.

How many people are really good at both writing and selling? It's like expecting a top car salesman to write a novel every year. And exactly what is the USP of Kindle Press if that's their policy? Any writer who is good at promotion would be better off earning 70% with KDP.


----------



## AaronFrale

Vincent Perales said:


> That makes me rather proud. I'm happy with the work I put in. Makes me want to take it even further.
> 
> Still, I don't know what I'll do. I can redo the marketing, but should I self-publish or should I find an agent and try to go traditional?


That's awesome to hear! If you are up for the marketing challenge. It's a skill that can be learned. There are plenty of resources here, on the web, etc. Start with one of Lincoln Cole's writing guides. But be forewarned is as much work as writing the thing. However, if you aren't that's not a problem either. You can go the trad route.

I would recommend an M.F.A. program. They are really good for literary writers, (genre folks might have a rougher time). The only reason I would recommend an MFA program is for the conferences, there are places were academics hang out and publishers look for work. However, you got to regularly attend them to build your network. If you get into an MFA program, the school will help with the conference travel budget and your adviser will help you get your work out there. A lot of my literary MFA friends have been published by small and large publishers alike if they stuck with it after the program (they used the contacts they got into the program to get their work on the desk of someone to who could make decisions). However, MFA programs can also chew people up, spit them out, and make people quit writing. What I would do is make sure when you are applying, look at a the faculty and the courses offered, and know that they are people you want to be working with. Then find 5 that you like (2 that are pipe dreams, Ivy Leagues schools, etc.), 2 that are mid range decent programs, and 1 that is your backup. Then got get your degree.

The alternate route to school is shopping for an agent, but if you are willing to hustle for an agent and for trad publishers, than you can hustle for marketing too. The school option will at least help you build a network of people who can support you rather than going it alone.


----------



## AaronFrale

Lexi Revellian said:


> How many people are really good at both writing and selling? It's like expecting a top car salesman to write a novel every year. And exactly what is the USP of Kindle Press if that's their policy? Any writer who is good at promotion would be better off earning 70% with KDP.


Yeah, I think just focusing on the ability of an author to promote is rather silly. It's asking for the wrong skill set. I'm willing to bet quality work will sell much more copies than mediocre work if they were given the same amount of promotion. I mean word of mouth is what makes a work really take off, and when was the last time you told your friend, "Oh my god, I just read this vampire novel that's completely indistinguishable from other vampire novels. In fact, I forgot the main characters name but at least there were no grammar mistakes. You so have to read this novel, only I forgot the title because it was bland too."


----------



## Lexi Revellian

AaronFrale said:


> Yeah, I think just focusing on the ability of an author to promote is rather silly. It's asking for the wrong skill set. I'm willing to bet quality work will sell much more copies than mediocre work if they were given the same amount of promotion. I mean word of mouth is what makes a work really take off, and when was the last time you told your friend, "Oh my god, I just read this vampire novel that's completely indistinguishable from other vampire novels. In fact, I forgot the main characters name but at least there were no grammar mistakes. You so have to read this novel, only I forgot the title because it was bland too."


Ha! Yes - I think all our efforts at marketing have simply raised the bar to success, with the real beneficiaries being those selling advertising.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Lexi Revellian said:


> But that's exactly what the original team did! They did not expect us to market our KP books - that was their job, and they did it well. This confirms my dark suspicion that the current lot were recruited from legacy publishing, with all that that implies.
> 
> How many people are really good at both writing and selling? It's like expecting a top car salesman to write a novel every year. And exactly what is the USP of Kindle Press if that's their policy? Any writer who is good at promotion would be better off earning 70% with KDP.


Publishers in general haven't really learned that lesson. They do get some takers when they approach top-selling indies, but they also get a fair number of rejections from people who ask how much more a publisher could possibly do for them than they can do for themselves.

The Kindle Scout process already expects people to do most of their own editing and cover design. If you wanted to self pub, you'd have to do those things, anyway, and KS did offer easy access, quick decision, a good royalty deal, and "featured Amazon marketing," which I think, aside from having a trad publishing credit, was the key attraction. Unfortunately, that's also the area in which KP started falling down recently.

As I said earlier, KP isn't positioning itself well for agented submissions. It looks a lot like last-resort publishing for people who absolutely won't consider self-publishing. "Hi, we won't help much with editing, cover, or marketing." What kind of a pitch is that? Of course, they may up their game in those areas. I think they'd have to to avoid having a catalog filled with books that were rejected everywhere else.


----------



## Used To Be BH

loraininflorida said:


> In other words, if an entrant had no "marketing presence," that entrant had little or no chance at Scout, which Scout is now free to tell us, because it's shutting down.
> 
> Let me point out one thing: this advice is coming from an entity, Scout, that has gone under. Perhaps if they had instead selected their books based on quality, not marketing presence, they would have been successful, maybe discovered the next Harry Potter or something. Of course that would have taken some risk-taking so I understand why not.


Early on, they did pick some books from authors without marketing presence.

What irks me even more than that is the number of people who got very complimentary assessments but were still turned down over things that seem to me to be easily fixable. Yes, that might involve more than one round of editing, but then they'd have a fantastic book--and a strong author to work with in the future. Their whole approach seems shortsighted.


----------



## cascadia

Vincent Perales said:


> Well I got my Dear John rejection letter for _Tempt_.


I just read your first chapter Vincent, and have to say I'm surprised that Tempt wasn't selected. Interesting story and I really like your writing style. I hope you can find an outlet for your book, looks like a good one.


----------



## Vincent Perales

Bill Hiatt said:


> Early on, they did pick some books from authors without marketing presence.
> 
> What irks me even more than that is the number of people who got very complimentary assessments but were still turned down over things that seem to me to be easily fixable. Yes, that might involve more than one round of editing, but then they'd have a fantastic book--and a strong author to work with in the future. Their whole approach seems shortsighted.


What's interesting is the marketing was the sole reason I got rejected. Their comments on editing was, and I quote, "This manuscript is in near-perfect condition, which really impressed us." Their suggested fixes would take less than a few hours. I'm not even mad, and it brought me great relief that the work itself wasn't the problem. Yet, it is also a let down that they would reject something that is easily fixable and it IS easily fixable.



cascadia said:


> I just read your first chapter Vincent, and have to say I'm surprised that Tempt wasn't selected. Interesting story and I really like your writing style. I hope you can find an outlet for your book, looks like a good one.


Thank you. I honestly wasn't expecting to get chosen, with everything going on at KS.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> What irks me even more than that is the number of people who got very complimentary assessments but were still turned down over things that seem to me to be easily fixable. Yes, that might involve more than one round of editing, but then they'd have a fantastic book--and a strong author to work with in the future. Their whole approach seems shortsighted.


Yeah, I think the bet on the person not on the product approach would be a better long term strategy. With some good editors, cover designers, a writer who's willing to go through the gambit, and access to Amazon's in house promotion tools, I imagine you can produce a quality book and make money doing it. It might be more of upfront investment, but maybe you'll have to select less writers because your spending more on them. I much as I loathe pop music, I think there is something to be said for the American Idol style of picking out the talented ones first and doing the popularity contest second. I don't think the show would have lasted long if the entry requirements were a fully produced album of commercially viable songs and a prexisting artist following.

Hey maybe that can be the next Kindle Scout, a reality show where writers are picked during open auditions to compete on a reality show for publishing contract. Maybe they compete by going through all these rewriting challenges. It will be this glamorous show of a bunch of men and women tapping away at keyboards! Exciting! No?


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Vincent Perales said:


> What's interesting is the marketing was the sole reason I got rejected. Their comments on editing was, and I quote, "This manuscript is in near-perfect condition, which really impressed us." Their suggested fixes would take less than a few hours. I'm not even mad, and it brought me great relief that the work itself wasn't the problem. Yet, it is also a let down that they would reject something that is easily fixable and it IS easily fixable.
> 
> Thank you. I honestly wasn't expecting to get chosen, with everything going on at KS.


That's wonderful feedback all things considered. Having a good book is the first battle. Well done!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

For me the whole point of using Kindle Scout was I wanted a source that would help with the marketing piece, which is where I struggle with both limited skills and funds. Well, that and every publisher I submitted previous manuscripts to rejected with a form letter that basically said we don't accept works from people who have not been previously published. It's like running around in a circle chasing your own tail. Can't get published if you don't have a publisher, can't get a publisher if you haven't been published. Round and round we go!

Had I known that major marketing ability/online presence was one of their main criteria, I wouldn't have even bothered. I mean if I had managed to already get all that stuff at top quality level, why would I need KS? Granted, for this go round I am glad I did just because they provided me with editorial feedback to help me make my story better. Oh well.

BTW - For those of you who are interested, I just published on Amazon. The Kindle version will be free tomorrow thru 4/30. Attached is the link for anyone who is interested in grabbing a copy (with my new and improved cover) https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2

I will share my tweet link tomorrow for all of you who have offered to help me spread the word. My heart is overwhelmed with joy at how kind the author community is as a whole. It's like a new family!


----------



## Jill James

LOVE the new cover!! Great change.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Congrats Vincent on the great feedback! 

I just wanted to point out that a close reading of the quote that was posted does not seem to say that the book was rejected because of the lack of marketing presence. What it said was that “this book is not a good fit for us”. I believe that the comments on marketing were meant to be a helpful guide for how to take the book forward from here. I think the reason it was rejected was because it was lit fic. Have Scout selected any lit fic? And, if they did, have any been successful? Lit fic is still a different beast to genre fiction and Kindle Press appears to me to basically be a genre imprint. Different ingredients generally seem to go in to making a lit fic success and I don’t think Kindle Press has access to many of them.


----------



## 39416

MelanieCellier said:


> Congrats Vincent on the great feedback!
> 
> I just wanted to point out that a close reading of the quote that was posted does not seem to say that the book was rejected because of the lack of marketing presence. What it said was that "this book is not a good fit for us". I believe that the comments on marketing were meant to be a helpful guide for how to take the book forward from here. I think the reason it was rejected was because it was lit fic. Have Scout selected any lit fic? And, if they did, have any been successful? Lit fic is still a different beast to genre fiction and Kindle Press appears to me to basically be a genre imprint. Different ingredients generally seem to go in to making a lit fic success and I don't think Kindle Press has access to many of them.


I think what they said/meant was: "[The reason we are rejecting your book is because of t]he hard and deeply unfair reality of book marketing is that [for us] it's much easier to sell a lesser-quality novel that has excellent marketing assets and strategy supporting it, [rather] than it is to sell a superior quality book [like yours] that has a less slick marketing strategy supporting it."

Have to give them props for honesty I suppose.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Jill James said:


> LOVE the new cover!! Great change.


Me too......this new cover has such character


----------



## Steve Vernon

The new cover is freaking awesome!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AnyaPavelle said:


> Me too......this new cover has such character


So glad everyone likes the new cover, that's a relief as I was stressing over having to do the last minute change. In reality though, I can only take credit for the large picture concept. Scarlett @ www.thebookdesignhouse.com took my thoughts and put them into something tangible. As you all said, she did an amazing job.

I was floored at the outpouring of support. People provided everything from basic ideas for concept, to mock examples, to tangible items for use if I wanted them. I can't thank you all enough for taking time from your own busy days to assist!

DMC


----------



## ronesa_aveela

DMChappellAuthor said:


> BTW - For those of you who are interested, I just published on Amazon. The Kindle version will be free tomorrow thru 4/30. Attached is the link for anyone who is interested in grabbing a copy (with my new and improved cover) https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2


I really like the new cover. It looks like what you said your book was about. Well done.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

BTW - For those of you who are interested, I just published on Amazon. The Kindle version will be free tomorrow thru 4/30. Attached is the link for anyone who is interested in grabbing a copy (with my new and improved cover) https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2

I will share my tweet link tomorrow for all of you who have offered to help me spread the word. My heart is overwhelmed with joy at how kind the author community is as a whole. It's like a new family!
[/quote]

As promised, here is the tweet link in case you would like to share: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/989399489168326656


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Thursday. I've got the day off and I am going to make the most of it.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Hound of the Mountains by Stephan Morse
4 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
4 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
7 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
7 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
8 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
8 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
8 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## Jada Ryker

DMChappellAuthor said:


> BTW - For those of you who are interested, I just published on Amazon. The Kindle version will be free tomorrow thru 4/30. Attached is the link for anyone who is interested in grabbing a copy (with my new and improved cover) https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2
> 
> I will share my tweet link tomorrow for all of you who have offered to help me spread the word. My heart is overwhelmed with joy at how kind the author community is as a whole. It's like a new family!


Got my copy. Love the new cover


----------



## ronesa_aveela

DMChappellAuthor said:


> BTW - For those of you who are interested, I just published on Amazon. The Kindle version will be free tomorrow thru 4/30. Attached is the link for anyone who is interested in grabbing a copy (with my new and improved cover) https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2
> 
> I will share my tweet link tomorrow for all of you who have offered to help me spread the word. My heart is overwhelmed with joy at how kind the author community is as a whole. It's like a new family!
> 
> As promised, here is the tweet link in case you would like to share: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/989399489168326656


Retweeted and picked up a copy.


----------



## AaronFrale

AnyaPavelle said:


> Me too......this new cover has such character


Yeah the cover is really awesome!


----------



## katie78

Vincent Perales said:


> Still, I don't know what I'll do. I can redo the marketing, but should I self-publish or should I find an agent and try to go traditional?


have you ever tried querying agents? i think it's a helpful part of the experience even if you don't go that route. i've spoken to agents on the phone and gotten encouraging feedback. it helps to get a sense for whether what you have is marketable from people inside the industry.


----------



## Used To Be BH

DMChappellAuthor said:


> BTW - For those of you who are interested, I just published on Amazon. The Kindle version will be free tomorrow thru 4/30. Attached is the link for anyone who is interested in grabbing a copy (with my new and improved cover) https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2
> 
> I will share my tweet link tomorrow for all of you who have offered to help me spread the word. My heart is overwhelmed with joy at how kind the author community is as a whole. It's like a new family!
> 
> As promised, here is the tweet link in case you would like to share: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/989399489168326656


I just got my copy. I agree with everyone else on the quality of the cover--great job!


----------



## RE Johnston

DMChappellAuthor said:


> BTW - For those of you who are interested, I just published on Amazon . . .
> 
> As promised, here is the tweet link in case you would like to share: https://twitter.com/Chappell_DM/status/989399489168326656


I proudly retweeted -- best of luck to you!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Thank you to everyone for the kind words, downloads, and RT's.  Still waiting for KS to send out the notification to the nominators.  Hopefully they will do that sooner rather than later!  Good luck to those with campaigns still going.  So sad to see the list dwindling down!

DMC


----------



## KGGiarratano

Vincent Perales said:


> Well I got my Dear John rejection letter for _Tempt_. That said, I was pleasantly surprised by the general comment, which I would like to share:
> 
> _This is an excellent book, and you are hands-down one of the best writers who've ever submitted to Scout. The quality of the prose, the smart, insightful, and sensitive character development, and the gutsy plot blew us away. But with respect, we don't get the impression that you're enthusiastic about self-marketing, and in our experience, Lit-Fic novels require a lot of marketing hustle on the author's part to be commercially successful. We're basing this impression on your fairly minimal web presence, the lack of reader reviews for your previously published books, and that this book's marketing assets do not accurately reflect what the novel is about (more on this below). The hard and deeply unfair reality of book marketing is that it's much easier to sell a lesser-quality novel that has excellent marketing assets and strategy supporting it, than it is to sell a superior quality book that has a less slick marketing strategy supporting it. For this book to be commercially successful, we think that you've got to do one or both of the following:
> 
> 1. Invest more money in your marketing, and become a student of effective book marketing strategies. And/or,
> 
> 2. Work with an agent or publisher who can provide you with marketing expertise and resources.
> 
> We understand that finding an agent or publisher is not easy, and that even with an agent or publisher, that there is no guarantee that the book will be commercially successful. But while this book is not a great fit for us, we feel that it could be a great fit for another publisher, and we think that it might be worth your while to consider not self-publishing the book at this time, and to try to find an agent or publisher for it, if you haven't already done so. But if you don't want to do that, or if you've already exhausted traditional publishing avenues, then we feel that your best course of action would be to commit yourself to learning how book selling works in much the same way that you've committed yourself to mastering the craft of writing.
> _


To be told that you're one of the best writers to submit to Scout is a huuuge compliment. Congrats! It's a shame they didn't think to send it up to their literary imprint. I was told (by Scout editors) that they do send Scout books to imprints if they feel they would be a good fit there. So, why not this one?

I have a week left to my campaign. Longest campaign ever. Just want it done.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Does anyone know what the average ETA for nominator notifications after you hit the "my book is ready" button has been since KS disconnected all the stats and such?  Still haven't seen anything and I pushed my go button yesterday.  I was thinking it used to be 24-48 hours.  

Thanks
DMC


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Friday. I work today and tomorrow and then I've got Sunday off.

I'm in the midst of cleaning up my latest manuscript for my local publisher. We're looking at a September/October launch and I am pretty excited. I've got an 800000 word manuscript that needs cleaning up. I don't mind. I knew that it would need cleaning up when I wrote it. I am aiming to prune it down to 60000 words with a deadline of May 18.

Over the last few days I have been DRASTICALLY pruning my social media. I've shut down the notifications for all of many groups that I have joined. I have also been unsubscribing to almost all of the newsletters that I receive. I usually start the morning by sifting through 100+ e-mails. This morning I went through about 20 or so. It is a big improvement.

SO, if I have unsubscribed to one of your groups and/or newsletters, please understand that this is only a much-needed spring cleaning. I need to make room and time for my future writing. I've been lollygagging for far too long.

So let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

3 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
3 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
6 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
6 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
7 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
7 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
7 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## ronesa_aveela

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Does anyone know what the average ETA for nominator notifications after you hit the "my book is ready" button has been since KS disconnected all the stats and such? Still haven't seen anything and I pushed my go button yesterday. I was thinking it used to be 24-48 hours.
> 
> Thanks
> DMC


I think that's the normal time, but it took them 4 days to send out notification that my book was ready.


----------



## terriluckey

Hi, everyone. I received my rejection from Kindle Scout for my book, Fearless.   There is no mention of any editorial feedback. I know some people here have said that not everyone will receive it, so how do you know whether you will, and how long does it take to receive it if I do? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Used To Be BH

terriluckey said:


> Hi, everyone. I received my rejection from Kindle Scout for my book, Fearless.  There is no mention of any editorial feedback. I know some people here have said that not everyone will receive it, so how do you know whether you will, and how long does it take to receive it if I do? Thanks for your help.


The times vary. The norm was about a couple days after the rejection, but now it could be longer.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

ronesa_aveela said:


> I think that's the normal time, but it took them 4 days to send out notification that my book was ready.


Thanks. It finally went out this morning.

DMC


----------



## aprilaluna

I guess my project will take longer to receive a pink slip because I'm still in review. The campaign ended on 04/22/2018 (five days ago), so it hasn't been too long.


----------



## aprilaluna

How long did it take to receive the rejection once your campaign ended? As well as to obtain your feedback? By the way, very nice comments by far.



Vincent Perales said:


> Well I got my Dear John rejection letter for _Tempt_. That said, I was pleasantly surprised by the general comment, which I would like to share:
> 
> _This is an excellent book, and you are hands-down one of the best writers who've ever submitted to Scout. The quality of the prose, the smart, insightful, and sensitive character development, and the gutsy plot blew us away. But with respect, we don't get the impression that you're enthusiastic about self-marketing, and in our experience, Lit-Fic novels require a lot of marketing hustle on the author's part to be commercially successful. We're basing this impression on your fairly minimal web presence, the lack of reader reviews for your previously published books, and that this book's marketing assets do not accurately reflect what the novel is about (more on this below). The hard and deeply unfair reality of book marketing is that it's much easier to sell a lesser-quality novel that has excellent marketing assets and strategy supporting it, than it is to sell a superior quality book that has a less slick marketing strategy supporting it. For this book to be commercially successful, we think that you've got to do one or both of the following:
> 
> 1. Invest more money in your marketing, and become a student of effective book marketing strategies. And/or,
> 
> 2. Work with an agent or publisher who can provide you with marketing expertise and resources.
> 
> We understand that finding an agent or publisher is not easy, and that even with an agent or publisher, that there is no guarantee that the book will be commercially successful. But while this book is not a great fit for us, we feel that it could be a great fit for another publisher, and we think that it might be worth your while to consider not self-publishing the book at this time, and to try to find an agent or publisher for it, if you haven't already done so. But if you don't want to do that, or if you've already exhausted traditional publishing avenues, then we feel that your best course of action would be to commit yourself to learning how book selling works in much the same way that you've committed yourself to mastering the craft of writing.
> _
> 
> That makes me rather proud. I'm happy with the work I put in. Makes me want to take it even further.
> 
> Still, I don't know what I'll do. I can redo the marketing, but should I self-publish or should I find an agent and try to go traditional?


----------



## Vincent Perales

aprilaluna said:


> How long did it take to receive the rejection once your campaign ended? As well as to obtain your feedback? By the way, very nice comments by far.


It took 3 business days after my campaign ended. Or 5 days total. I actually got the editorial feedback in the rejection letter, before another email went out thanking me but informing me I had been rejected. And thanks.



katie78 said:


> have you ever tried querying agents? i think it's a helpful part of the experience even if you don't go that route. i've spoken to agents on the phone and gotten encouraging feedback. it helps to get a sense for whether what you have is marketable from people inside the industry.


I actually haven't queried agents before, and I wouldn't know where to start. I've been searching online for help over revamping my marketing and potentially revamping my book cover. This can be a little overwhelming at times.


----------



## cascadia

Querying agents can be a sobering experience, be prepared for a lot of "thanks but no thanks."
It's alright, it actually made me take a good hard look at my book, which resulted in a major rewrite that was for the best anyway.
Most all agents prefer email queries, I'd consider Katie78 very fortunate to be able to speak on the phone with them, most are inundated with requests for representation, and many agents have sub-agents that field for them beforehand.
Of the dozens of rejections that I received, none offered any editorial feedback, so that's a BIG plus on KS's part!
I suppose that if KS rejects "Candy Apple Tangerine" then I'll resubmit queries to agents with my new and improved manuscript.  
The beat goes on....


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's Saturday. I've just finished cleaning up the kitchen and putting together a good breakfast of a bowl of chili and a soft boiled egg. My wife is sick with a rotten cold so I have been taking care of meals - and by taking care of meals I mean stopping by a food place on the way home from work. I also just finished up a cover for a Spanish translation of one of my short stories. I've been pushing my way into Babelcube over the last couple of months. When I get my sales figures in the next few days I'll let you know if my efforts at breaking into the Spanish, Italian and Portuguese markets have been paying off. We're all on a long slow learning curve, aren't we?

Audible dropped my latest check into the bank account yesterday. Over a hundred dollars, my best payment yet from them, since I started turning my words into audio back in the Fall of 2017.

Now let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
2 days left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
5 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
5 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
6 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
6 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
6 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Happy scouting, folks!


----------



## lewg

cascadia said:


> Querying agents can be a sobering experience, be prepared for a lot of "thanks but no thanks."
> It's alright, it actually made me take a good hard look at my book, which resulted in a major rewrite that was for the best anyway.
> Most all agents prefer email queries, I'd consider Katie78 very fortunate to be able to speak on the phone with them, most are inundated with requests for representation, and many agents have sub-agents that field for them beforehand.
> Of the dozens of rejections that I received, none offered any editorial feedback, so that's a BIG plus on KS's part!
> I suppose that if KS rejects "Candy Apple Tangerine" then I'll resubmit queries to agents with my new and improved manuscript.
> The beat goes on....


Our campaigns end on the same day. Like you, I have taken a good hard look at my novel as well and have made a number of necessary changes. Mind you this is after I had spent a grueling fifteen days with my editor. My book has 35 chapters, so I've been spending a day editing per chapter. I've doubled up on several chapters, so I'll edit my last chapter on the final day of my campaign. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Well, my campaign ends in two days. To my knowledge I didn't spend a single hour in the Hot and Trending list which has me second guessing everything about my book. I have plans for the series and just two days ago was feeling really optimistic because I'm halfway through the sequel and the writing is going well. Now, I just don't know.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kristine McKinley said:


> Well, my campaign ends in two days. To my knowledge I didn't spend a single hour in the Hot and Trending list which has me second guessing everything about my book. I have plans for the series and just two days ago was feeling really optimistic because I'm halfway through the sequel and the writing is going well. Now, I just don't know.


That could easily be a reflection of factors unrelated to your book, such as large numbers of perennial Scout readers bailing out. Particularly if you aren't doing much advertising, the exodus of those readers from the program could have a huge impact. The pool had grown enormously in recent months. In my November campaign, I got more views from internal sources alone than I did from internal plus advertising a year earlier. As Scouters leave a dying program, I think that must have an impact.

In other words, your results won't be comparable to results obtained by campaigns prior to the closure announcement. My advice would be to not let that shake your faith in your book.


----------



## FelissaEly

Kristine McKinley said:


> Well, my campaign ends in two days. To my knowledge I didn't spend a single hour in the Hot and Trending list which has me second guessing everything about my book. I have plans for the series and just two days ago was feeling really optimistic because I'm halfway through the sequel and the writing is going well. Now, I just don't know.


Are you sure it wasn't in H&T? My husband's campaign ended a few days ago and the last few days it had the 'Hot' tag when I checked the Kindle Scout page but the stats say 0 hours in Hot and Trending, I don't think they are updating those stats anymore.

I second what Bill said about not letting it shake your faith in the book! It's just one program that's closing shop, doesn't mean your book isn't good.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Kristine McKinley said:


> Well, my campaign ends in two days. To my knowledge I didn't spend a single hour in the Hot and Trending list which has me second guessing everything about my book. I have plans for the series and just two days ago was feeling really optimistic because I'm halfway through the sequel and the writing is going well. Now, I just don't know.


I would give it a while and see if KS give you any feedback on your book. After all the recent comments I've read I don't think the voting/h&T really meant all that much. If you would like another opinion, an honest not sugar coated one, from someone else feel free to send over your manuscript to me @ [email protected] and I can give it a read. Not that I'm an expert but I would be happy to give you an opinion.

DMC


----------



## katie78

Vincent Perales said:


> I actually haven't queried agents before, and I wouldn't know where to start. I've been searching online for help over revamping my marketing and potentially revamping my book cover. This can be a little overwhelming at times.


it's not that hard- especially now that most require email. back in the day, we had to print our submission, mail it in a big manila envelope with a SASE to return if you are hoping for feedback. check out agentquery.com and find agencies that represent your genre. you can research the agents on their websites to find out what they're looking for.

it can take a few edits to get your query letter right. google some how to's. good luck!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

So for the first time with a KS campaign, I did the "free" option for my release based on everyone's recommendation to both thank the nominators and to get reviews. Right now my family is freaking out like, why are you giving all those copies away for free? I keep trying to explain how hard reviews are to get, but they don't understand.

In any case, my question is, "What is a decent an average number to expect from a free campaign after KS to give away for free after the KS "published" message goes out to nominators?" Just curious how my numbers stack up.

Thanks
DMC


----------



## SueSeabury

DMChappellAuthor said:


> my question is, "What is a decent number to expect from a free campaign after KS?" Just curious how my numbers stack up.


42. The same answer to the universe and everything.
Srsly, it's so hard to get reviews. I've given away over 1000 copies through instafreebie etc and I don't think I got a single review off them. And yes, I put in the front and back of the book, 'If you enjoyed this story, won't you take a moment to rate it.' People hate writing reviews more than just about anything. Must harken back to hs English class.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

SueSeabury said:


> 42. The same answer to the universe and everything.
> Srsly, it's so hard to get reviews. I've given away over 1000 copies through instafreebie etc and I don't think I got a single review off them. And yes, I put in the front and back of the book, 'If you enjoyed this story, won't you take a moment to rate it.' People hate writing reviews more than just about anything. Must harken back to hs English class.


LOL. I know there isn't an exact # and I think I misphrased. I was meaning on average how many "free" books do people normal give away a day after a KS campaign.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kristine McKinley said:


> Well, my campaign ends in two days. To my knowledge I didn't spend a single hour in the Hot and Trending list which has me second guessing everything about my book. I have plans for the series and just two days ago was feeling really optimistic because I'm halfway through the sequel and the writing is going well. Now, I just don't know.


Do NOT judge your novel on the performance in this campaign. That would be as futile as trying to determine the water-tightness of your roof, thirty-eight feet beneath sea level while undergoing a triple-tsunami, while Godzilla body-surfs down your boulevard.

Build your series. Continue to write. Don't freak out.

The curtain is closing on Kindle Scout so the usual horde of free-book voyeurs have all looked away. You can't judge your lack of hot-and-trendiness based on the results of these fading days. Do what you can to promote, but I would not put a lot of stock into the results at this point.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement, I really needed them. 

DMC be careful what you ask for lol. 

Felissa the stats aren't updating, but I check the page daily just to see and it's never shown up so I'm assuming.

I'm just going to focus on my plan, it's not a bad one, and try and push through the negative emotions I'm feeling right now.


----------



## aprilaluna

Just know that second guessing yourself is an author-related work issue that writers all go through. So don't stress, what you are feeling is perfectly normal. You will have days you love your writing and days you can't seem to find light at the end of the tunnel. It is all part of the emotional rollercoaster ride that writers find themselves on. So, welcome to the club fellow writer.



Kristine McKinley said:


> Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement, I really needed them.
> 
> DMC be careful what you ask for lol.
> 
> Felissa the stats aren't updating, but I check the page daily just to see and it's never shown up so I'm assuming.
> 
> I'm just going to focus on my plan, it's not a bad one, and try and push through the negative emotions I'm feeling right now.


----------



## BethWritesStuff

Hi All,

My Kindle Scout Campaign ended about six weeks ago. I didn't get a contract. However, I did get over 5000 nominations and KS said when the book was ready, I could let them know and they would send an email to everyone who nominated the book. I took my time because I had a good, professional edit, and a new cover. Now it's out and ready to go and the button that used to say something like "Is this book available" or something is no longer there? I clicked contact us and sent them an email but haven't heard back. Does anyone have any ideas about this? 

The email I got that they were closing said I have until May 31st.

Thanks!


----------



## Used To Be BH

BethWritesStuff said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Kindle Scout Campaign ended about six weeks ago. I didn't get a contract. However, I did get over 5000 nominations and KS said when the book was ready, I could let them know and they would send an email to everyone who nominated the book. I took my time because I had a good, professional edit, and a new cover. Now it's out and ready to go and the button that used to say something like "Is this book available" or something is no longer there? I clicked contact us and sent them an email but haven't heard back. Does anyone have any ideas about this?
> 
> The email I got that they were closing said I have until May 31st.
> 
> Thanks!


The button does disappear at a certain point, but you can have them reinstate it for you. (This happened a few times before, prior to the announcement closing the program.)


----------



## BethWritesStuff

Oh, thank you! I'm glad to know I won't lose out. I feel a lot better now. I'll email again if I don't hear back in a couple of days.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Kristine McKinley said:


> Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement, I really needed them.
> 
> DMC be careful what you ask for lol.
> 
> Felissa the stats aren't updating, but I check the page daily just to see and it's never shown up so I'm assuming.
> 
> I'm just going to focus on my plan, it's not a bad one, and try and push through the negative emotions I'm feeling right now.


I wouldn't offer if I wasn't willing to help. I have only been successful because of the kindest of other authors/cover designers/editors on this sight who are willing to help out a stranger. I believe in paying it forward. Granted as I said, if I give it a read the feedback will be 100% honest. If you are not prepared for that and/or do not feel you can handle it, then you should pass. A lot of people say they want feedback but then get angry when they get some they don't like.


----------



## cyberianexile

Kristine McKinley said:


> Well, my campaign ends in two days. To my knowledge I didn't spend a single hour in the Hot and Trending list which has me second guessing everything about my book. I have plans for the series and just two days ago was feeling really optimistic because I'm halfway through the sequel and the writing is going well. Now, I just don't know.


Stargazers Odyssey is yours, yes? It got a nomination from me. I love optimistic science fiction.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Hi everyone. I've been awol from here for a month or so since my KindleScout campaign ended with a rejection and a positive but fairly lengthy rejection letter. Since then I've been busy editing the book again (that was most of the feedback) and getting ready for the launch which is Monday! Here is the link Kingshold if you're interested.

https://www.amazon.com/Kingshold-D-P-Woolliscroft-ebook/dp/B07C1C1GTY

Right now I'm happy to have not been selected, especially with the end of Kindle Scout being announced not too long afterwards. I decided to take a little time after the rejection so I could address the feedback, get some ARCs lined up from my mailing list and reach out to bloggers, instead of just pushing the publish button asap after the rejection. I've had a few positive reviews on Fantasy blogs (which are also below if you're interested) and though the KS email did not lead to a bunch of pre-orders I still feel pretty good going into the launch.

https://weatherwaxreport.blog/2018/04/11/kingshold-by-d-p-woolliscroft/
https://waytoofantasy.com/2018/04/27/book-review-kingshold/

So long story short, if you do happen to get a rejection, don't let it get you down. There is a path.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, it's Sunday. I've got the day off and a night shift tomorrow.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
1 day left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
4 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
4 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
5 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
5 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
5 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

cyberianexile said:


> Stargazers Odyssey is yours, yes? It got a nomination from me. I love optimistic science fiction.


Thank you cyber


----------



## Cecelia

dpwoolliscroft said:


> https://weatherwaxreport.blog/2018/04/11/kingshold-by-d-p-woolliscroft/
> https://waytoofantasy.com/2018/04/27/book-review-kingshold/
> 
> So long story short, if you do happen to get a rejection, don't let it get you down. There is a path.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


I think "independent reviews" i.e. by bloggers, *not Amazon customers* would be hugely important if one could get them. I base this on the qualifying criteria for ARTS grants etc... which include published reviews, newspaper articles and other proofs of "peer recognition".

However:

The first review was one HUGE spoiler. Obviously, an author can't prevent a reviewer or blogger repeating their book instead of doing a critical analysis - but it's not desirable. My interest in reading the story went from high to low wading through that.

The second reviewer mentioned a lot that was irrelevant to your tale, but he made the book sound much more appealing and grounded it among other fantasy works.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Monday.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
LAST DAY LEFT!  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
3 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
3 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
4 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
4 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
4 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had three open slots and nominated:

Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Thanks Mark, I really appreciate it!


----------



## AaronFrale

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Monday.


Do we start with the Apocalypse Now jokes before or after KS fizzles entirely. I love the smell of napalm in the morning!


----------



## cyberianexile

Mark Wakely said:


> Had three open slots and nominated:
> 
> Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mark


Thank you


----------



## Cecelia

AaronFrale said:


> Do we start with the Apocalypse Now jokes before or after KS fizzles entirely. I love the smell of napalm in the morning!


Hey Aaron - I'm still campaigning. I don't fizzle until I say so!

Plus, I'm still waiting to here what everyone here is doing next. I've looked at Author Shout cover wars. I don't buy amazing sci-fi fantasy covers like some - but my Photographer friend does do original images for me. One week cover war isn't the same as one month on Scout however....


----------



## AaronFrale

Cecelia said:


> Hey Aaron - I'm still campaigning. I don't fizzle until I say so!


For what it's worth, you and everyone in the last campaigns have been getting my nominations. As far as Author Shout Cover Wars, I never have done it, but it looks like a "Those with the biggest social media presence" wins type of contest. The vote once per day is the clue, how often you can leverage friends to vote might win you some promotion with them. However, it's free to enter, so I think I'll try it out (not because I plan to win, maybe I'll post it, maybe I'll won't), but more for the benefit of a voter might see my book and want to read more. For "free" avenues of promoting your book, I would always give it a shot, unless of course they have some lengthy submission process, then its not worth your time. Since the Cover Wars has four boxes to fill on the off chance that someone might check out my book, sure I'll do that.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Cecelia said:


> Hey Aaron - I'm still campaigning. I don't fizzle until I say so!
> 
> Plus, I'm still waiting to here what everyone here is doing next. I've looked at Author Shout cover wars. I don't buy amazing sci-fi fantasy covers like some - but my Photographer friend does do original images for me. One week cover war isn't the same as one month on Scout however....


I'll also nominate you when your turn in the queue comes  I'm moving down Steve's list and nominating people at the end of their campaigns. Good luck!


----------



## AaronFrale

AnyaPavelle said:


> I'll also nominate you when your turn in the queue comes  I'm moving down Steve's list and nominating people at the end of their campaigns. Good luck!


Mines already dead, buried, and received the feedback, but thank you!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Hello, all!  Just wanted to pop on and say thank you to everyone for their help and support with my latest venture.  During my free period, I had 1200 downloads and made it to 23rd in Cozy Mystery and 409th in top free overall.  Not too shabby if I say so myself!

Now I'll just cross my fingers and pray that all those free downloads will translate into some much-needed reviews.  I have gotten three great reviews so far but need many, many more.  I wish everyone here the best of luck going forward with all of their projects.

See you on the flip side (or at least I think that was a saying once?) LOL!

DMC


----------



## Variath

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, it's Sunday. I've got the day off and a night shift tomorrow.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  Stargazers Odyssey by Cassandra Hunter
> 1 day left  The Myth of Wile E by Colleen Cooper
> 4 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 4 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 5 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 5 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> 5 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Had three slots free and nominated:

The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
Best of luck


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Tuesday.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

2 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
2 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
3 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
3 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
3 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Wow.....the list of books keeps getting smaller and smaller. It's sad because this means Scout is ending. At the same time, I think many of us will be relieved when our campaigns end...I know I will!  I've been making my way down the list, and today I had some open slots. I nominated:

2 days left School Lies by  Kimberly G. Giarratano
3 days left Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
3 days left Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Thanks guys for the noms. I am so ready for this campaign to be over. Feels like forever.


----------



## aprilaluna

I had two free slots today, so I have these listed.

2 days left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle

2 days left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano

3 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I was able to nominate people today as well. My campaign is finally over and it's currently sitting in review. Still working on the sequel, my plan is to have it completed before I publish. I don't know if that will be before May 31st, but if it's not looking like it then I'll at least put my first book up for preorder. They'll still email for a preorder right?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Kristine McKinley said:


> I was able to nominate people today as well. My campaign is finally over and it's currently sitting in review. Still working on the sequel, my plan is to have it completed before I publish. I don't know if that will be before May 31st, but if it's not looking like it then I'll at least put my first book up for preorder. They'll still email for a preorder right?


Yes, I did a preorder and they sent out the email.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Awesome, thank you Ronesa


----------



## aprilaluna

My campaign ended on 04/22, and I'm still showing a status of 'in review' on my page. I haven't decided if I'll self-publish or send the novel to another publisher once the pink slip comes my way.

I'm saddened to see the Kindle Scout process fade deeper into the void of night with each passing day. However, I am curious to see what Amazon will do next. Makes me wonder if the overall process was more about finding out what readers want than publishing. It would be interesting to view the data collected from the reader base pertaining to what genres and subcategories hit the hardest. Just a thought.



Kristine McKinley said:


> I was able to nominate people today as well. My campaign is finally over and it's currently sitting in review. Still working on the sequel, my plan is to have it completed before I publish. I don't know if that will be before May 31st, but if it's not looking like it then I'll at least put my first book up for preorder. They'll still email for a preorder right?


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

aprilaluna said:


> My campaign ended on 04/22, and I'm still showing a status of 'in review' on my page. I haven't decided if I'll self-publish or send the novel to another publisher once the pink slip comes my way.


I'm in the same boat. "Prone to Wander" campaign ended 04/23. I suspect we'll get feedback as short listed books (yay!) or they'll batch reject everyone when the final campaigns end.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it's Wednesday.

Man, when I first started this list almost three years ago I used to write whole blog entries in each one. Then every day I slowly whittled it down.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

1 day left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
1 day left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
2 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
2 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
2 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it's Wednesday.
> 
> Man, when I first started this list almost three years ago I used to write whole blog entries in each one. Then every day I slowly whittled it down.
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> 1 day left  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
> 1 day left  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
> 2 days left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> 2 days left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> 2 days left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Watching the list shrink is such a sad experience.

It's not that I expected to be accepted at some point in the future. Just having an interesting opportunity available was something. Now that's gone--and unlikely to be replaced.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> It's not that I expected to be accepted at some point in the future. Just having an interesting opportunity available was something. Now that's gone--and unlikely to be replaced.


Yeah, same here. If I was what they were looking for they would have accepted me already. For the person trying to break into a writing career, I'll felt KS was always the best bet. Self publishing takes a lot of work and money to rise above the 500+ books published each month in the same genre. Trad publishing takes way too long for what most likely will be a rejection. I'll felt KS was great way to try to reach a bigger audience, but also not have to leave a book unpublished and unread, and essentially not doing anything for your career while you wait for that 0.03% chance that a trad will pick you up. With KS, I felt like I could at least get some momentum going with each book.

It's going to be strange when I release my next one without doing a KS campaign first.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

I don't know. Do you guys think Amazon will try something else?

They could. Couple it with AMS maybe --- a special place to promo books under a Scout format?

I am always on the lookout for that something great to read.  I am not KU, but I just picked up 20 free non-fic books. Mostly junk - there may be a couple worth the look.  

It would be nice if a Scout Center reader based type thing where new books could appear and get some feedback on - Scout format reader based.  I know they have the 30 day new category - but you have to navigate that too and it is like all the rest of their searchable features. Maybe the could build a Scout thing around that,. then a new author has a chance on some initial exposure.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Kindle Storyteller 2018 Prize: https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031

The prize is open to anyone over the age of 18 who publishes their book through Kindle Direct Publishing on *Amazon.co.uk* between 1st May and 31st August 2018. All titles must be entered into the KDP Select programme for the entry period in order to be considered and must be published in print and digital formats. For more information, authors can visit www.amazon.co.uk/storyteller.

I have no idea whether there is a US equivalent or US authors can publish via Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Cecelia

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> Kindle Storyteller 2018 Prize: https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031
> 
> The prize is open to anyone over the age of 18 who publishes their book through Kindle Direct Publishing on *Amazon.co.uk* between 1st May and 31st August 2018. All titles must be entered into the KDP Select programme for the entry period in order to be considered and must be published in print and digital formats. For more information, authors can visit www.amazon.co.uk/storyteller.
> 
> I have no idea whether there is a US equivalent or US authors can publish via Amazon.co.uk


Thank you for alerting us to this.

According to the terms and conditions, it looks like you could publish via Kindle Direct from any country (except specific exclusions) between 31 May and 31 August, so long as it puts the book onto Amazon.com.uk, which it usually does unless you restrict the rights.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Thursday.

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle
LAST DAY LEFT!  School Lies by Kimberly G. Giarratano
1 day left  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
1 day left  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
1 day left  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> Kindle Storyteller 2018 Prize: https://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=12061299031
> 
> The prize is open to anyone over the age of 18 who publishes their book through Kindle Direct Publishing on *Amazon.co.uk* between 1st May and 31st August 2018. All titles must be entered into the KDP Select programme for the entry period in order to be considered and must be published in print and digital formats. For more information, authors can visit www.amazon.co.uk/storyteller.
> 
> I have no idea whether there is a US equivalent or US authors can publish via Amazon.co.uk


This is very helpful information.

Unfortunately, a contest with one winner who gets published by an imprint doesn't have quite the same possibilities as an open-ended process like Scout that at some points was taking five or six books a month. It's also based on already-published books, so, unlike Scout, it doesn't have the potential to be a platform to boost new releases. Still, it's a lot better than nothing.

Alas, the book I'm working on now is book 2 in a series, which probably makes it less viable. It will definitely publish during the period in question. I have a first-in-series book that I might be able to finish in time to meet the final deadline, but I'm not sure. I liked the old ABNA contents because entries could have been published any time. Also, it wasn't specific to a particular country market. (Tastes vary, and I never have as many reviews on UK as I do in US, or as many sales. Amazon has done these contests in UK and India, but not so far in the US.)


----------



## Used To Be BH

Max 007 said:


> I don't know. Do you guys think Amazon will try something else?
> 
> They could. Couple it with AMS maybe --- a special place to promo books under a Scout format?
> 
> I am always on the lookout for that something great to read. I am not KU, but I just picked up 20 free non-fic books. Mostly junk - there may be a couple worth the look.
> 
> It would be nice if a Scout Center reader based type thing where new books could appear and get some feedback on - Scout format reader based. I know they have the 30 day new category - but you have to navigate that too and it is like all the rest of their searchable features. Maybe the could build a Scout thing around that,. then a new author has a chance on some initial exposure.


I could see a prerelease kind of program in which readers had an opportunity to vote for their favorites and get a chance to receive a free copy when the book was published through KDP. That could in theory provide Scoutlike exposure. I guess the question is how much role the chance of publication by Kindle Press played in attracting readers.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots and nominated:

School Lies by  Kimberly G. Giarratano
Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis

Already had The Children of Lehom by Anya Pavelle in my third slot.

Best of luck!

Mark


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Bill Hiatt said:


> I could see a prerelease kind of program in which readers had an opportunity to vote for their favorites and get a chance to receive a free copy when the book was published through KDP. That could in theory provide Scoutlike exposure. I guess the question is how much role the chance of publication by Kindle Press played in attracting readers.


Or attracting writers. Rather loosely KP could be watching.

But so far it is all over it seems. KS was the only reader oriented program targeting readers. In all this time I did find a few books I really liked.. And the program was fun.

As a note, I got an email from Amazon for getting into KU for $1.99 for 3 months. So it may be KU readership is falling. I never got any traction on my books so I unpublished them so they don't haunt me. I really think the ebook market is super saturated. If you don't have a following, and it is not super fantastic, results will be dismal.

The only other program seems to be Kindle Worlds directed at writers and loosely at readers.

So it is off to find the next Collins or Meyer in SF&F. I can only hope they will pub again in SF&F


----------



## AaronFrale

Max 007 said:


> I don't know. Do you guys think Amazon will try something else?


I'm pretty sure they will cook up something. I don't think Kindle Scout will be their last attempt to bring new writers onto the scene. It make sense that if you control 80% of the ereader market to try and nab writers before they go trad, or are so successful at indie that they stay indie. Now whether that's a platform where they try to develop writers they think have potential, one that favors writers with polished products, or something new entirely, we have yet to see. Either way, it should be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Thanks, everyone, for your nominations and good wishes! I'm sending all remaining campaigners positive vibes as well.


----------



## 39416

Give a lot of thought before you enter the Storyteller competition. It is of course designed to get you to put your new book into KU.

The rules state that a jury will read the shortlist. The shortlist will be created by "customer feedback for the entries." "Customer feedback" for the entries is defined as sales, KU page reads, and reviews.

In other words, the entries _that will be actually looked at_ are the ones with the most sales, page reads and reviews.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

loraininflorida said:


> In other words, the entries _that will be actually looked at_ are the ones with the most sales, page reads and reviews.


It definitely favors established writers with an active fan base. The 2017 winner has 15+ books to his credit.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

While there are still people on this thread to ask... Has anyone ever done a promo through KBoards?  I saw they have one for new releases w/few reviews and one for $20.  Wasn't sure how worthwhile they were compared to Readper etc...

DMC


----------



## Steve Vernon

DMChappellAuthor said:


> While there are still people on this thread to ask... Has anyone ever done a promo through KBoards? I saw they have one for new releases w/few reviews and one for $20. Wasn't sure how worthwhile they were compared to Readper etc...
> 
> DMC


I haven't heard good things about their results.

If I were you I'd take a look at Robin Reads, or Ereader News Today. Both of those have done really well for me in the past.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so it is Friday.

Sing it with me now...only three bottles of beer on the wall, only three bottles of beer...

Let's get on with today's list, shall we?

Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.

Updated List

LAST DAY LEFT!  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
LAST DAY LEFT!  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
LAST DAY LEFT!  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.

If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.

And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


----------



## ronesa_aveela

DMChappellAuthor said:


> While there are still people on this thread to ask... Has anyone ever done a promo through KBoards? I saw they have one for new releases w/few reviews and one for $20. Wasn't sure how worthwhile they were compared to Readper etc...
> 
> DMC


I tried one, but didn't have any luck.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay, so it is Friday.
> 
> Sing it with me now...only three bottles of beer on the wall, only three bottles of beer...
> 
> Let's get on with today's list, shall we?
> 
> Remember - the campaigns that need nominations the most are the ones that are closest to the LAST DAY LEFT, 1 day left, 2 days left etc.
> 
> Updated List
> 
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
> LAST DAY LEFT!  Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman
> 
> I put this list up every morning and I strive to keep it up-to-date so that this thread needn't dissolve into a flurry of "NOMINATE MY BOOK, NOMINATE MY BOOK" posts. No one is under any obligation to nominate any of these books. I'm just trying to keep the thread clear of unnecessary clutter. This way once a day there is a complete list of current candidates and folks can readily check out the kboards members who have a book in the running and can make up their own mind. I try and stay nonpartisan about it - which is why I don't comment on any particular book by title. I just keep the list.
> 
> If I have missed anyone please let me know either with a PM or by posting a link here in the thread.
> 
> And, in these waning days of Kindle Scout make sure you check out the "My Book Wasn't Accepted For Kindle Scout - Now What?" thread. Even if you already know what you are going to do I guarantee you'll get an awful lot of support from the gang over there!
> 
> https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html


Wow, only last day lefters. Is this our last daily post from Steve? The end of an era!


----------



## KGGiarratano

"I'm out, Jerry!" 

My last campaign ever ended yesterday. Now, I wait. I hope to get feedback as that was super helpful last campaign. Thanks to everyone for their noms, and to Steve, for keeping this list updated for three years. You're the real hero.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Had two open slots and nominated:

Saints and Sinners by Cecelia Hopkins-Drewer
Candy Apple Tangerine by Bob Waldman

Already had Nina's Nebulosity by Lewis P. Gravis in my third slot.

Well, after my own novel A Friend Like Filby wasn't selected by KS back in May of 2016, I promised to return to the forum and nominate others to pay it forward, my way of thanking all those here who nominated my book.  Promise kept, now that the daily list is done.  For what it's worth (admittedly not much to some people) here are my final Scout statistics as a nominator:

Rank: 141
Total books nominated: 506
Books selected by KS: 61
Publishing Power (percentage of books selected): 12%  (Average: 19%)

Thanks yet again to Steve for posting the daily list.  A task well done, and much appreciated.

Good luck everyone.

Mark


----------



## Matthew Speak

Filled my nominations for the last time    

Let's go out with a bang! Or at least a chortle.


----------



## Used To Be BH

loraininflorida said:


> Give a lot of thought before you enter the Storyteller competition. It is of course designed to get you to put your new book into KU.
> 
> The rules state that a jury will read the shortlist. The shortlist will be created by "customer feedback for the entries." "Customer feedback" for the entries is defined as sales, KU page reads, and reviews.
> 
> In other words, the entries _that will be actually looked at_ are the ones with the most sales, page reads and reviews.


You've put your finger on the part that bothers me. Since the entry window is relatively short (three months), about the only books that have a shot will be new releases that start off with a real bang--presumably including lots of ARC readers. (A really fast selling book might kick up a fair number of reviews organically, but probably not as many as a fast selling book from an author with a large ARC team.)

I wonder if the stats that create the shortlist come only from sales, KU pages read, and reviews in the UK store. In that case, even though the contest is open to everyone, it would in most cases be most worthwhile for UK authors. There are exceptions, but from what I can tell, an author's strongest fanbase tends to be in his or her own country.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> I'm pretty sure they will cook up something. I don't think Kindle Scout will be their last attempt to bring new writers onto the scene. It make sense that if you control 80% of the ereader market to try and nab writers before they go trad, or are so successful at indie that they stay indie.


It's funny you'd say that. That was what I thought the vision for Scout was, but evidently not. Like other trads, the Amazon imprints seem to be after people who are already successful--precisely the people least likely to be interested. KP wasn't like that, though I suspect it will evolve in that direction now.

If I were Amazon, with my imprint labels dungeoned by every major, non-Amazon bookseller, I'd plan for the future by trying to identify the future Stephen Kings and J.K. Rowlings before they get snapped up by someone else or become successful as indies. I'd build a stable of writers strong enough to break those dungeon walls. Scout and KP, properly run, had a shot at doing that. Using agents as a filtering system doesn't. It's hard to get an agent in the first place, and, at least as presently constituted, KP isn't going to be an agent's first stop. As things are now, with spotty promotional efforts, it may be close to being one of the last.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

AaronFrale said:


> I'm pretty sure they will cook up something. I don't think Kindle Scout will be their last attempt to bring new writers onto the scene. It make sense that if you control 80% of the ereader market to try and nab writers before they go trad, or are so successful at indie that they stay indie. Now whether that's a platform where they try to develop writers they think have potential, one that favors writers with polished products, or something new entirely, we have yet to see. Either way, it should be interesting to see what happens next.


Just looked at Kindle Worlds. They seem pretty fleshed out now for writers. Not readers, other than what can be picked from KW authors now in those worlds.

Polish, there is the catch. What draws a crowd? As I say, I am more one for a good read. What is being made a movie of --- read the book - see what the buzz is.

Again I like Meyer and Collins' style ( I am not one for Potter). But they are flush with cash I bet. They don't need to write now. Shame. Meyer did (The Chemist). Meyer went outside SF&F though - Darn. Still I may pick it up from a free borrow and read it. But it was not as big a hit as her SF&F. She needs to stick to SF&F.

My fav authors from my youth are all dead or way too old. Asimov, Niven, Poul, Heilein, Pournelle, Anderson, etc (I liked Norton too) --- wow, those were the days. I have not read anywhere near all of them. But I am one to stick with what is new and up and coming now. So hope for Meyer and Collins to surface again.

If I write again, it will short non-fic stuff science and philosophy type stuff - If ever ...

KS was actually a gas, I found some good stuff. I hate to see it go and hope they replace it with something soon. Amazon needs to beef up reader interaction somehow like KS did in a way.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> If I were Amazon, with my imprint labels dungeoned by every major, non-Amazon bookseller, I'd plan for the future by trying to identify the future Stephen Kings and J.K. Rowlings before they get snapped up by someone else or become successful as indies. I'd build a stable of writers strong enough to break those dungeon walls. Scout and KP, properly run, had a shot at doing that. Using agents as a filtering system doesn't. It's hard to get an agent in the first place, and, at least as presently constituted, KP isn't going to be an agent's first stop. As things are now, with spotty promotional efforts, it may be close to being one of the last.


Agents have the same problems trads have as a filtering system. They are either closed off and you better hope that your great uncle is Terry Brooks or some other name to get you in the door, or if they are opened to new authors, they are overwhelmed with submissions. KS seemed like a good middle ground because it gave a way to sort through the overwhelming amount books being written each year. However, it did not have a good system for finding that next Rowling or King because the next one might not be very good at cover art, social media, or marketing, can't afford a decent editor, or any one of the reason they may not cut it in our bold new era of publishing. I think developing the rising talent would definitely be a good step. From a numbers perspective, I could pay $1,000,000 to get a contract with one writer, or I could pay $50,000 each to develop the talent of 20 writers (hiring editors to work with them, cover artists, cost of promos and press because they most likely unknown, etc). Even if only 5 of my twenty writers go on to be the next Rowling or King, I still got 5 for price of one. Heck, even if only 2 are big hits, I'd still get more out of that deal the nabbing the one who's already made it.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Agents have the same problems trads have as a filtering system. They are either closed off and you better hope that your great uncle is Terry Brooks or some other name to get you in the door, or if they are opened to new authors, they are overwhelmed with submissions. KS seemed like a good middle ground because it gave a way to sort through the overwhelming amount books being written each year. However, it did not have a good system for finding that next Rowling or King because the next one might not be very good at cover art, social media, or marketing, can't afford a decent editor, or any one of the reason they may not cut it in our bold new era of publishing. I think developing the rising talent would definitely be a good step. From a numbers perspective, I could pay $1,000,000 to get a contract with one writer, or I could pay $50,000 each to develop the talent of 20 writers (hiring editors to work with them, cover artists, cost of promos and press because they most likely unknown, etc). Even if only 5 of my twenty writers go on to be the next Rowling or King, I still got 5 for price of one. Heck, even if only 2 are big hits, I'd still get more out of that deal the nabbing the one who's already made it.


Yes, it's as hard to get an agent now as it was to get published back in the 1970s. It is as if a whole extra layer has been added to trad publishing. (Even back then, there were agents, of course, but it was easier to get one, and there were more publishers who accepted unagented submissions.)

I like your ideas, but I can see why no one's tried that. It's hard to pick figure out which diamonds in the rough can be carved and polished well, and which ones will remain rough or even shatter during the process. KS seemed to be identifying some that might have become great. There were several people who got, "It was brilliant, but..." kind of feedback in which the _but_ was usually a very minor thing. Had there been a multilayer process in which the immediately publishable got a contract, and the almost-but-not quite group got a little more support/training and an opportunity to resubmit, KS would have ended up with more strong books and a better chance of developing a permanent relationship with an author.

That approach would have taken a little more money, and that's where I think Amazon missed the boat. A little more upfront investment might have reaped far greater profits in the long run.


----------



## AaronFrale

Max 007 said:


> Polish, there is the catch. What draws a crowd? As I say, I am more one for a good read. What is being made a movie of --- read the book - see what the buzz is.


That's the hard part. I don't anyone has the foresight of what draws a crowd. For the books that are turned into blockbuster movies, we can only look at them in hindsight. We can look at a successful book and tell ourselves why it was successful. But I don't think we can take a finely polished work from an unknown and guarantee that it will top the charts. JK Rowling released a book called Cuckoo's Calling under a pen name, and sold 1,5K copies (which is pretty good for an unknown author but dismal for her). It's was released under her name and those sales jumped to 5k. In hindsight, I can tell you the book is going to do well because it is Rowling. However, if I received an ARC of the first Harry Potter book before Rowling's name alone could move copies, and was asked, is this the next hit movie series and toy line that will rival Star Wars? I don't know if I could have told you that, especially if I had plethora of other books to choose from.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Steve Vernon said:


> I haven't heard good things about their results.
> 
> If I were you I'd take a look at Robin Reads, or Ereader News Today. Both of those have done really well for me in the past.


Awesome. Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Jill James

Nominated the last dayers. That was just sad. I've so enjoyed nominating books and discovering some diamonds in the rough. Keep dreaming. Keep writing. Love all.


----------



## Matthew Speak

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Awesome. Thanks, Steve!


Yeah, I just did one on Ereader News for my recent KP promotion. My sales were the highest I've had in months.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Had three slots open so I was able to nominate everyone on the list. Good luck!

I got my rejection today. I was expecting it but it still hurt. It doesn't mention feedback so I guess I'll assume no. The fact that the last two paragraphs are trying to get me to sell my book through Amazon and then reminds me to submit any future books through Kindle Scout is like salt in an open wound. Especially that last line, I didn't matter enough for them to even delete a line from a form letter. Oh well.

Probably not going to write today, but I'll start back up on Monday. I've got my plan. I'll stick to it. Rejection sucks.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

AaronFrale said:


> That's the hard part. I don't anyone has the foresight of what draws a crowd. For the books that are turned into blockbuster movies, we can only look at them in hindsight. We can look at a successful book and tell ourselves why it was successful. But I don't think we can take a finely polished work from an unknown and guarantee that it will top the charts. JK Rowling released a book called Cuckoo's Calling under a pen name, and sold 1,5K copies (which is pretty good for an unknown author but dismal for her). It's was released under her name and those sales jumped to 5k. In hindsight, I can tell you the book is going to do well because it is Rowling. However, if I received an ARC of the first Harry Potter book before Rowling's name alone could move copies, and was asked, is this the next hit movie series and toy line that will rival Star Wars? I don't know if I could have told you that, especially if I had plethora of other books to choose from.


I am much more reader by far than writer. But I am picky on the material - pretty much SF&F, some historical, and science related non-fic.

A reader (any of us) can tell if the book early on is worth the read. I dis a lot and don't finish them - get my money back or they were free.

Fiction in general, for me, has to be just right, for me. It is all fantasy anyway no matter the genre, to me, JMO. Most everyone here writes fantasy in many genres. They like to write and hope for success.

Readers want that good thing, and follow the people that seem to produce it.

A name is quickly associated with a style and genre expectations. A writer who writes outside their hit name can expect poor returns. Nature of the beast.

Picking the next blockbuster movie : don't try I think. But do get the book if a movie is in the works and in the genre you like.

We all like to be entertained and caught up in how the author does their exposition.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> I like your ideas, but I can see why no one's tried that. It's hard to pick figure out which diamonds in the rough can be carved and polished well, and which ones will remain rough or even shatter during the process. KS seemed to be identifying some that might have become great. There were several people who got, "It was brilliant, but..." kind of feedback in which the _but_ was usually a very minor thing. Had there been a multilayer process in which the immediately publishable got a contract, and the almost-but-not quite group got a little more support/training and an opportunity to resubmit, KS would have ended up with more strong books and a better chance of developing a permanent relationship with an author.


Maybe that's the place to start, all the KS authors who got (it's good but insert fixable thing here) to test if the approach works. In future, it would seem that they could setup a pipeline like scout, but rather than require a polished ready to publish novel, accept all types, have the writers go through development processes depending on the stage they are in, give the readers something like a nomination but they have a pool that replenishes on a fixed cycle, (like I have 3 fairy dust points or whatever, I use them to show my support for a project, but when I use them I have to wait 48 hours for them to replenish), then cap the fairy dust at a certain amount for each project from one individual to 3 points, (to avoid those spammy vote once a day on my project internet contests that I loathe). Then as the projects develop use the fairy dust for your leader boards, you can even have separate leader boards for the different stages (writing, editing, polishing, publishing if you want to roll in something the storyteller contest). I think if becomes more about the writing and less about factors such as wealth of the writer (Ie ability to hire a professional editor), marketing knowledge, cover art design, etc.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

AaronFrale said:


> Maybe that's the place to start, all the KS authors who got (it's good but insert fixable thing here) to test if the approach works. In future, it would seem that they could setup a pipeline like scout, but rather than require a polished ready to publish novel, accept all types, have the writers go through development processes depending on the stage they are in, give the readers something like a nomination but they have a pool that replenishes on a fixed cycle, (like I have 3 fairy dust points or whatever, I use them to show my support for a project, but when I use them I have to wait 48 hours for them to replenish), then cap the fairy dust at a certain amount for each project from one individual to 3 points, (to avoid those spammy vote once a day on my project internet contests that I loathe). Then as the projects develop use the fairy dust for your leader boards, you can even have separate leader boards for the different stages (writing, editing, polishing, publishing if you want to roll in something the storyteller contest). I think if becomes more about the writing and less about factors such as wealth of the writer (Ie ability to hire a professional editor), marketing knowledge, cover art design, etc.


"... separate leader boards ..." for genres too while we are at it ...

... "different stages" reminds me of Write On ... if you chose to follow a work. You have a voting interface as you suggest versus raw comments and a message board. Raw content entails a human moderator which = overhead which = it will die it seems. So far that seems to be the case. If it were just an algo it could be tweaked and changed and expanded and evolve.

Don't know. Seems KS was more a validation process Amazon experimented with. Authors were seeking some form of validation, a vanity thing. "All are welcome to try," at that too. And for what it was, it worked, until for some reason it became too much of a strain to keep up it seems.

They could easily do some sort of same thing with new KDP releases if the author chose to participate in that kind of program. Let it be algo driven and you don't need the man-power KS seemed to take up.

Don't know. Amazon moves in mysterious ways ... pixie dust or not  pixie dust is the stuff readers seem to provide ... in whatever forms it can come in.

Edit : it really seems both Write On and Kindle Scout were long experiments. Popularity kept growing in each one. But they killed each. What had they learned and what can they use later in another something is the question.

I just looked at Kindle Scout --- everything is "Last Day" now - wow. So tomorrow it will be blank. I did pick up 3 books now finished that I had won. So this is over tomorrow.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Well, they say no news is good news.....I got news, and it wasn't good news. I guess the adage fits  . They're not going to publish it. I'm going to allow myself to feel a bit sad tonight, have a shot of tequila, and cuddle with my dog and husband. Tomorrow, we're leaving to spend a week in the Caribbean, so I'll definitely get this angst out of my system before then  

They did provide some valuable editorial feedback, though. So, I'm going line edit as they suggest. Gah......still, this feeling sucks. It's normal in the writing world, though!


----------



## Cecelia

Max 007 said:


> Just looked at Kindle Worlds. They seem pretty fleshed out now for writers. Not readers, other than what can be picked from KW authors now in those worlds.


I was interested in Kindle Worlds a couple of years ago. The offerings in the worlds I looked at don't appear to have grown much over the time I've known about them. Also there almost seem to be less worlds than I remember...unless I just assumed there were more because I hadn't exhausted the search!


----------



## FelissaEly

AnyaPavelle said:


> Well, they say no news is good news.....I got news, and it wasn't good news. I guess the adage fits  . They're not going to publish it. I'm going to allow myself to feel a bit sad tonight, have a shot of tequila, and cuddle with my dog and husband. Tomorrow, we're leaving to spend a week in the Caribbean, so I'll definitely get this angst out of my system before then
> 
> They did provide some valuable editorial feedback, though. Here's a summary of the main part, if anyone's interested.
> 
> "Dear Anya,
> 
> Thank you for submitting The Children of Lehom to Kindle Scout. Unfortunately, we have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to offer you some feedback that we hope you'll find useful and encouraging.
> 
> General comments:
> 
> In our opinion, you have the makings of a very solid novel here. Overall, the plot and characters are compelling, the dystopian worldbuilding is interesting, and the ending is satisfying. However, we feel that the execution needs more work. Specifically, we feel that the writing is often so flowery that it hurts the reading flow and comprehension in places, and there are some elements of the plot and world-building that we think could benefit from some developmental tightening-up. If you end up deciding to self-publish the book, then we recommend addressing these issues before doing so to minimize the likelihood of negative reader reviews. Likewise, if you're planning to shop the novel around to agents and other publishers, as you mention doing on your blog, then tightening up the editing will also probably help improve your chances with them, as the less money they need to invest in editing means the less expensive it will be for them to publish the novel. And as we often tell debut authors: you might end up publishing hundreds of novels in your lifetime, but publishing your debut novel is a once-in-a-lifetime event, and so we strongly encourage you to invest some more time into developing and polishing this promising novel before you self-publish it or submit it to other publishers or agents."
> 
> So, I'm going line edit as they suggest. Gah......still, this feeling sucks. It's normal in the writing world, though!


I'm so sorry to hear you feel sad  I know it's a bummer not to be picked, but man, they gave you some amazing feedback, and your campaign just ended didn't it? According to my past nominations it said The Children of Lehom ended today and you already got feedback?! That's pretty stellar honestly, even though you got the bad news of not being selected. What they said about your novel's gotta feel a little good, right?

Thank you so much for sharing your news though, and enjoy the Caribbean!


----------



## AnyaPavelle

FelissaEly said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you feel sad  I know it's a bummer not to be picked, but man, they gave you some amazing feedback, and your campaign just ended didn't it? According to my past nominations it said The Children of Lehom ended today and you already got feedback?! That's pretty stellar honestly, even though you got the bad news of not being selected. It's gotta feel a little good, right?
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your news though, and enjoy the Caribbean!


Yes, the campaign did just end today. It does feel good to get that feedback  And thanks for the kind words. I'm feeling much better after processing the initial "dang it..." I'm getting excited about the revision process now.


----------



## lewg

I just want to thank everyone that took the time to nominate my novel, Nina's Nebulosity.  It has been an interesting run!


----------



## ronesa_aveela

So sad... Only 1 book left to be nominated on KindleScout: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/14N035RWDMI2X (not on our list here).
But it looks like the "Ending Soon" list has disappeared, so how can people vote for it?


----------



## AnyaPavelle

lewg said:


> I just want to thank everyone that took the time to nominate my novel, Nina's Nebulosity. It has been an interesting run!


I hope you hear some good news soon!!!


----------



## Used To Be BH

AnyaPavelle said:


> Well, they say no news is good news.....I got news, and it wasn't good news. I guess the adage fits  . They're not going to publish it. I'm going to allow myself to feel a bit sad tonight, have a shot of tequila, and cuddle with my dog and husband. Tomorrow, we're leaving to spend a week in the Caribbean, so I'll definitely get this angst out of my system before then
> 
> They did provide some valuable editorial feedback, though. Here's a summary of the main part, if anyone's interested.
> 
> "Dear Anya,
> 
> Thank you for submitting The Children of Lehom to Kindle Scout. Unfortunately, we have decided not to publish it, but we wanted to offer you some feedback that we hope you'll find useful and encouraging.
> 
> General comments:
> 
> In our opinion, you have the makings of a very solid novel here. Overall, the plot and characters are compelling, the dystopian worldbuilding is interesting, and the ending is satisfying. However, we feel that the execution needs more work. Specifically, we feel that the writing is often so flowery that it hurts the reading flow and comprehension in places, and there are some elements of the plot and world-building that we think could benefit from some developmental tightening-up. If you end up deciding to self-publish the book, then we recommend addressing these issues before doing so to minimize the likelihood of negative reader reviews. Likewise, if you're planning to shop the novel around to agents and other publishers, as you mention doing on your blog, then tightening up the editing will also probably help improve your chances with them, as the less money they need to invest in editing means the less expensive it will be for them to publish the novel. And as we often tell debut authors: you might end up publishing hundreds of novels in your lifetime, but publishing your debut novel is a once-in-a-lifetime event, and so we strongly encourage you to invest some more time into developing and polishing this promising novel before you self-publish it or submit it to other publishers or agents."
> 
> So, I'm going line edit as they suggest. Gah......still, this feeling sucks. It's normal in the writing world, though!


Yes, it's normal in the writing world. Just keep in mind that most people wouldn't do that well on the first go-round. If the editor is correct, it sounds as if the book has a lot of potential.

Also, the editor was reading your blog? These guys do background research like nobody I've ever seen. More than once, they've referred to an author's backlist tltles, including pre-Scout ones.

Ah, just another reason to miss Scout...


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers

Bill Hiatt said:


> Yes, it's normal in the writing world. Just keep in mind that most people wouldn't do that well on the first go-round. If the editor is correct, it sounds as if the book has a lot of potential.
> 
> Also, the editor was reading your blog? These guys do background research like nobody I've ever seen. More than once, they've referred to an author's backlist tltles, including pre-Scout ones.
> 
> Ah, just another reason to miss Scout...


Yeah, I noticed that, too. It suggests to me that maybe they were open to still selecting a book during this final period, after all, but have just been applying the super strict standard (whatever it may be!) that has led them to not pick anything for months now.


----------



## aprilaluna

My pink slip arrived early this morning on like day 43. I am not sure if I will self-pub or send it to another publisher. So, I have some thinking to do.

Now, I don't know if I will receive feedback since I wasn't informed. However, I thought the form letter was a bit interesting... The Kindle Scout team hopes I will submit more work to the program. Hmm... Not sure how that works. 

Email said...

Dear April A. Luna,

We want to thank you for your participation in Kindle Scout and all of the effort you have put into the submission and campaign process. Unfortunately, your book Seeking Mercy was not selected for publication by Kindle Press.

We will forward the thank you message you provided when you submitted your book to all the readers who nominated it. We wish you the best in your pursuit to publish Seeking Mercy.

If you're ready to independently publish your title, Kindle Direct Publishing can help you publish your book in minutes on Amazon. And if you do publish Seeking Mercy and make it available on Amazon, return to Your Campaigns page and let us know. We'll then send an email to Scouts who nominated your book during its campaign. You can learn more about notifying your Scouts by visiting our FAQs.

Keep writing and we hope you'll consider Kindle Scout again for your next book!

Regards,
The Kindle Scout Team


----------



## Used To Be BH

aprilaluna said:


> My pink slip arrived early this morning on like day 43. I am not sure if I will self-pub or send it to another publisher. So, I have some thinking to do.
> 
> Now, I don't know if I will receive feedback since I wasn't informed. However, I thought the form letter was a bit interesting... The Kindle Scout team hopes I will submit more work to the program. Hmm... Not sure how that works.


I guess it wasn't worth anyone's time to update the form email.


----------



## Used To Be BH

MelanieCellier said:


> Yeah, I noticed that, too. It suggests to me that maybe they were open to still selecting a book during this final period, after all, but have just been applying the super strict standard (whatever it may be!) that has led them to not pick anything for months now.


I have no problem with high standards, but they would have been better served with a more nuanced approached. I've suggested similar things before, but I think what they should have done was invited the authors whose books needed fine-tuning one shot at resubmitting without going through another campaign. At least some of the authors probably would have resubmitted with a book that met the standards, particularly after such detailed feedback.

I wasn't counting, but I think they rejected something like twelve books that they described in terms like _brilliant, compelling, professional_, etc. Some sounded as if they might take a fair amount of work, while others were basically minor tweaks that could have been done in a few hours at most.

It will be interesting to see how Kindle Press fares without Scout. I'm not optimistic that an Amazon imprint that basically behaves like a small press or even less (authors are responsible for cover design, most of the editing, and recently most of the promotion) will fare. I'm having a hard time imagine agented submissions will just pour in. Of course, if KP ups its game, that could be different.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Bill Hiatt said:


> Also, the editor was reading your blog? These guys do background research like nobody I've ever seen. More than once, they've referred to an author's backlist titles, including pre-Scout ones.


I just caught on to this. I threw up a blog post with information about my current writing projects (just in case). Monday marks 14 days since the "Prone to Wander" campaign ended. I might have to e-mail them and ask if they forgot about me!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow. The end of an era. 

Adios, Kindle Scout.


----------



## aprilaluna

Hope this was okay to post here.

For those trying to figure out where to send content next, check out the following blog post: https://penandparent.com/romance-publishers/

I was surprised to find that several of them tied to the big five and accepted unsolicited content. Interesting.


----------



## Mark Wakely

Steve Vernon said:


> Wow. The end of an era.
> 
> Adios, Kindle Scout.


But of course, we could all still gather at:

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html

Mark


----------



## jaxonreed

RIP, Kindle Scout. 

This was an excellent thread. Thanks to Steve and all the others who kept it a vibrant community for so long.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

jaxonreed said:


> RIP, Kindle Scout.
> 
> This was an excellent thread. Thanks to Steve and all the others who kept it a vibrant community for so long.


Thanks to you, Jaxon. You also helped a lot of folks out with a reasonably priced promotion avenue for KS author campaigns.

DMC


----------



## lewg

AnyaPavelle said:


> I hope you hear some good news soon!!!


Thank you. We'll see but considering the past few months I'm not very hopeful. I'm sorry that KS didn't choose your novel but on the plus side you did receive some good feedback.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Got my "no" for "Prone to Wander" (ended 4/23). No sign of feedback.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> Got my "no" for "Prone to Wander" (ended 4/23). No sign of feedback.


The feedback normally comes after the rejection. The interval varies. Sometimes it comes right after. Other times it might be days later.


----------



## cyberianexile

Does anyone know how to get your KS campaign deleted?


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Bill Hiatt said:


> The feedback normally comes after the rejection.


Thanks!


----------



## Billingsgate

Well, it seems that the last remaining book was just "not chosen for publication". Th-th-that's all, folks!

I too, like Cyberianexile, would like to know how to delete my Scout page, so it's gone forever. My good news is that I spent a couple weeks following the advice of my Scout rejection letter, and did most of the changes that were suggested. And I have an agent who is prepared to try to sell the book! I, erm, never actually mentioned to her that the book had been submitted to Scout, and now I worry that prospective publishers might do a Google search of my pen name or title, find it, and turn their noses up, thinking, "If even Kindle Scout rejected it, why should our high and mighty publisher be interested?"


----------



## AnyaPavelle

Billingsgate said:


> Well, it seems that the last remaining book was just "not chosen for publication". Th-th-that's all, folks!
> 
> I too, like Cyberianexile, would like to know how to delete my Scout page, so it's gone forever. My good news is that I spent a couple weeks following the advice of my Scout rejection letter, and did most of the changes that were suggested. And I have an agent who is prepared to try to sell the book! I, erm, never actually mentioned to her that the book had been submitted to Scout, and now I worry that prospective publishers might do a Google search of my pen name or title, find it, and turn their noses up, thinking, "If even Kindle Scout rejected it, why should our high and mighty publisher be interested?"


Congrats on the agent!!!! In terms of getting your submission deleted, I found this in the Submission and Publication agreement: "During the Exclusivity Period, we can copy and display a portion of your Work and the other Submission Materials in connection with Kindle Scout, and distribute your Work in order to solicit feedback. During the Exclusivity Period, you may continue to post portions of your Work for free on blogs or social media sites; however, you cannot sell your Work or license your Work to another publisher. *Following the Exclusivity Period, we will remove your Work from the Kindle Scout site promptly following your written request to do so*."

In other words, you can email them and ask them to take it down. I plan on doing the same today!


----------



## KGGiarratano

Congrats on the agent! That's great news. 
My campaign is still in review. It just ended and my previous campaigns took 12 days before I heard news. I'm not expecting to be picked up, but I hope to get feedback. I incorporated their advice into edits on a previous campaign and I think it helped the book.


----------



## JasonTanamor

I went into push the button that GONE was now available on Amazon but it was no longer there. Does anyone know if KS quit sending emails out to scouts?

You can find it here btw: https://www.amazon.com/Gone-Gripping-Psychological-Thriller-Love-ebook/dp/B07CWBPBQS/


----------



## FelissaEly

Billingsgate said:


> Well, it seems that the last remaining book was just "not chosen for publication". Th-th-that's all, folks!


Not sure what you mean by this? I have several past nomination books on my Kindle Scout dashboard that are still in review, including my husband's campaign.

There's still hope... maybe? lol


----------



## AaronFrale

JasonTanamor said:


> I went into push the button that GONE was now available on Amazon but it was no longer there. Does anyone know if KS quit sending emails out to scouts?


Don't know. I submitted my notify scouts of my book when there was still a button and they haven't sent it out. Don't know if that email ever did much though. Scouts get free books so why would they pay for mine? I imagine a lot of the customer service functions have been turned off now that there a no active books. So I will be surprised if scouts are notified of my book.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Don't know. I submitted my notify scouts of my book when there was still a button and they haven't sent it out. Don't know if that email ever did much though. Scouts get free books so why would they pay for mine? I imagine a lot of the customer service functions have been turned off now that there a no active books. So I will be surprised if scouts are notified of my book.


Shutting down part of the process that way is really tacky--rather like not updating the stats for most of the last set of campaigns. Sigh!


----------



## Used To Be BH

Billingsgate said:


> Well, it seems that the last remaining book was just "not chosen for publication". Th-th-that's all, folks!
> 
> I too, like Cyberianexile, would like to know how to delete my Scout page, so it's gone forever. My good news is that I spent a couple weeks following the advice of my Scout rejection letter, and did most of the changes that were suggested. And I have an agent who is prepared to try to sell the book! I, erm, never actually mentioned to her that the book had been submitted to Scout, and now I worry that prospective publishers might do a Google search of my pen name or title, find it, and turn their noses up, thinking, "If even Kindle Scout rejected it, why should our high and mighty publisher be interested?"


The way I read the closure announcement, the whole Scout site disappears after May 31. Unless your agents springs into action really fast, I doubt it will be an issue.


----------



## nomas

AnyaPavelle said:


> In terms of getting your submission deleted, I found this in the Submission and Publication agreement: "During the Exclusivity Period, we can copy and display a portion of your Work and the other Submission Materials in connection with Kindle Scout, and distribute your Work in order to solicit feedback. During the Exclusivity Period, you may continue to post portions of your Work for free on blogs or social media sites; however, you cannot sell your Work or license your Work to another publisher. *Following the Exclusivity Period, we will remove your Work from the Kindle Scout site promptly following your written request to do so*."
> 
> In other words, you can email them and ask them to take it down. I plan on doing the same today!


Thanks for this info. Just emailed them.


----------



## nomas

JasonTanamor said:


> I went into push the button that GONE was now available on Amazon but it was no longer there. Does anyone know if KS quit sending emails out to scouts?


I notified KS on 5-1 and they notified my Scouts on 5-4.


----------



## AaronFrale

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> I notified KS on 5-1 and they notified my Scouts on 5-4.


I'm hoping for a delayed response. I wanted to notify the scouts around the time of my free download campaign, but that'll be the 20th of May, and I don't know if anyone will even be home at that time, with the whole site going away on the 31st n' all.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

AaronFrale said:


> Don't know. I submitted my notify scouts of my book when there was still a button and they haven't sent it out. Don't know if that email ever did much though. Scouts get free books so why would they pay for mine? I imagine a lot of the customer service functions have been turned off now that there a no active books. So I will be surprised if scouts are notified of my book.


Free books - yes! That is the name of the game! Sorry guys. Finding a fantastic book is tricky. I have read a couple fairly good ones through Scout I actually bought - but that is only a couple. I doubt I would have found them otherwise.

I have seen one campaign loss I liked a lot in the mix of stuff while I look for stuff that I had bought after its Scout affair. And I have seen quite a few KS campaign books while I look also BTW, sort of, "Hey, I saw that on KS!". So AMS is working. Their ROI, - don't know. I did not click on them to cause a cost.

From what I can tell, most folks are just getting hobby money. Which is fine. I am sure writing is fun. For me writing is too labor intensive for the return. So I am just out now for a good read, for free and have fun.

Prime is coming out with better stuff which is free and I am prime. I am not going to go the KU $ payout. Prime will do and there is tons of free promo stuff outside of Prime. I am making a suggestion to Amazon that Prime members should be allowed 10 KU books a month. A KU reader can turn 50 or 100 a month hoping to find a good read - so allow Prime members 10 a month. This will boost Prime membership I think - which is an excellent price actually. You can already get a free borrow through Prime per month. But if they would just allow 10 Select books a month too ... Prime could pitch into KENP payout ... though depending on how they do it ... KENP would probably drop a bit more too. But Free is Free ... 

I am sure this bites for you guys. You are competing against a lot of free stuff and diminishing KENP and tons of books keep coming into the Amazon system which drives your visibility down and your cost up to stay visible.

Maybe it is a free world after all ... it is going that way. Amazon will make its money on KU and Prime membership with a huge host of books are free to them. Plus if you buy a book and don't like it and not too far into it ... you get your money back. What other company does this as well as Amazon?

Get used to a new paradigm guys, it is coming if not already here.


----------



## lewg

I received my rejection email from Kindle Scout 45 minutes ago.  I'm not surprised and not upset at all.  Now I'm off to self-publish Nina's Nebulosity.  Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room.  I'm just glad I had a little over a month to tweak my book and make it that much better.


----------



## nomas

lincolnjcole said:


> I'm running a promo today from a website that has never run a promo for Kindle Scout before, so it is sort of a trial run thing. Raven's Peak was their Book of the Month in April (see it here) and is in the running for book of the year from them (can find that one the same page, and please feel free to vote for Raven's Peak!!!!).


So, I'm assuming you're talking about ONLINEBOOKCLUB.org, correct?

I'm curious, as I received an email from a reader today that said:

_"I'm a member of a site called Onlinebookclub.org and I added it [WORSE THAN WICKED] to the site and tried to nominate it for book of the month. However, because I am the only one that has it on my bookshelf so far, it's not eligible.

However, if you submitted the book to them for review (and you can ask for reviews to be put on Amazon as well) then it would become eligible."_

Is it legitimate to do this? I imagine so, as you have a page with official reviews. But will Amazon accept them?

Thanks.


----------



## Cecelia

lewg said:


> I received my rejection email from Kindle Scout 45 minutes ago. I'm not surprised and not upset at all. Now I'm off to self-publish Nina's Nebulosity. Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room. I'm just glad I had a little over a month to tweak my book and make it that much better.


They haven't put me out of my misery yet Lew. I'm surprised, because I'm editing it to release soon and there are a few tweaks I'm making to match the improved Mystic Evermore it follows... if I think it needs work - you would think KS would reject it quickly.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Kathryn Jankowski said:


> So, I'm assuming you're talking about ONLINEBOOKCLUB.org, correct?
> 
> I'm curious, as I received an email from a reader today that said:
> 
> _"I'm a member of a site called Onlinebookclub.org and I added it [WORSE THAN WICKED] to the site and tried to nominate it for book of the month. However, because I am the only one that has it on my bookshelf so far, it's not eligible.
> 
> However, if you submitted the book to them for review (and you can ask for reviews to be put on Amazon as well) then it would become eligible."_
> 
> Is it legitimate to do this? I imagine so, as you have a page with official reviews. But will Amazon accept them?
> 
> Thanks.


From the site: "exclusive, original reviews by our professional review team." That sounds like editorial reviews rather than customer reviews. That means you can put snippets in the editorial review section of your product page (through Author Central), but they can't be posted in the customer review section.

It's possible the reader who emailed you had some other aspect of the site in mind. I tried to check the author FAQ, but I could only do that by creating an account. (That part was off-putting.)


----------



## lewg

Cecelia said:


> They haven't put me out of my misery yet Lew. I'm surprised, because I'm editing it to release soon and there are a few tweaks I'm making to match the improved Mystic Evermore it follows... if I think it needs work - you would think KS would reject it quickly.


I found your excerpt to be both interesting and very well written. No news is good news. Good luck to you!


----------



## nomas

Bill Hiatt said:


> From the site: "exclusive, original reviews by our professional review team." That sounds like editorial reviews rather than customer reviews. That means you can put snippets in the editorial review section of your product page (through Author Central), but they can't be posted in the customer review section.
> 
> It's possible the reader who emailed you had some other aspect of the site in mind. I tried to check the author FAQ, but I could only do that by creating an account. (That part was off-putting.)


Thanks, Bill. I also tried to check the author FAQ and was--like you--put off by the need to create an account. Can't think of another site that does that.


----------



## AnyaPavelle

lewg said:


> I received my rejection email from Kindle Scout 45 minutes ago. I'm not surprised and not upset at all. Now I'm off to self-publish Nina's Nebulosity. Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room. I'm just glad I had a little over a month to tweak my book and make it that much better.


Good luck on the self publishing front! I look forward to reading it in its entirety.


----------



## Used To Be BH

lewg said:


> I received my rejection email from Kindle Scout 45 minutes ago. I'm not surprised and not upset at all. Now I'm off to self-publish Nina's Nebulosity. Good luck to those of you still in the waiting room. I'm just glad I had a little over a month to tweak my book and make it that much better.


I'm sure your new release will do well.

As far as the people still in the waiting room are concerned, let's just hope someone doesn't turn off the lights and lock the door because KP has forgotten there's anyone still in there! The not-updating-statistics thing makes me believe someone is a little too eager to shut down.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> As far as the people still in the waiting room are concerned, let's just hope someone doesn't turn off the lights and lock the door because KP has forgotten there's anyone still in there! The not-updating-statistics thing makes me believe someone is a little too eager to shut down.


The notification of my book on Amazon went out today a long with a slew of others (resulting in one more preorder than there was yesterday! wohoo!). My guess is that they have one person doing the job of what used to be a team. On the flipside, they could have just shutdown the website back in April, and left everyone in the lurch. Personally, I think they did the best they could considering circumstances.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> The notification of my book on Amazon went out today a long with a slew of others (resulting in one more preorder than there was yesterday! wohoo!). My guess is that they have one person doing the job of what used to be a team. On the flipside, they could have just shutdown the website back in April, and left everyone in the lurch. Personally, I think they did the best they could considering circumstances.


Yes, I'm not blaming the employees, who probably are overworked. I'm blaming the administrative decision to start dismantling the system before the last campaigns finished.


----------



## lewg

AnyaPavelle said:


> Good luck on the self publishing front! I look forward to reading it in its entirety.


Thanks. I look forward to reading yours as well. I've just checked out Amazon Marketing Services and am going to give it a go.


----------



## lewg

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'm sure your new release will do well.
> 
> Thanks. This book was very challenging to write for me and even if it pays off a little I'll be contended.


----------



## FelissaEly

Bill Hiatt said:


> As far as the people still in the waiting room are concerned, let's just hope someone doesn't turn off the lights and lock the door because KP has forgotten there's anyone still in there! The not-updating-statistics thing makes me believe someone is a little too eager to shut down.


So you just hit my worst fear lol. My husband's book has been in review since 4/27... I'm starting to think they forgot about it!
There's only one other book in my past nominations that says it is still in review which is School Lies.

I keep thinking 'just send the rejection already, the suspense is killing me!' ugh


----------



## KGGiarratano

Yup. That's me. Still hanging out. For my first campaign, I was notified of acceptance at 12 days. Second campaign (pass), 12 days. 
So, I'm figuring 12 days for this final one too.


----------



## Cecelia

I don't have the email. but if I check my campaign it says "not selected" and there is a notification button available too.


----------



## M.M.Galloway

Has anyone received any additional information beyond the form rejection letter?


----------



## AaronFrale

M.M.Galloway said:


> Has anyone received any additional information beyond the form rejection letter?


Some people get feedback some people don't. There is no way to tell if you are the part of the lucky ones getting feedback. If you are one of the lucky ones, your feedback should come a few days after or a few days before the form rejection.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

I need some help categorizing a new book. It's a POV flip between the two characters (similar to "Gone Girl").

Rough Synopsis: Artists come to the northern California Institute to hone their crafts, but a painter named James just wants a golden ticket and an easy meal. An Institute employee named Diana decides to pursue a romantic relationship with the hungry man. He ultimately chooses her friend, who soon winds up dead. James' ensuing arrest rocks the Institute, but Diana works to free him. Instead of returning home, James lingers near the Institute to prove the true identity of the killer, and Diana struggles to decide whether to let him in again. The head and the heart both lie within.

Spoiler- Diana did it (audience knows, James doesn’t), and James kills her at the end. I don’t want the genre readers to be upset with the “unconventional “ ending.

Ideas

Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Murder
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Suspense
Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery
Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College
Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Psychological
Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


----------



## AaronFrale

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Murder
> Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


I'm probably the last person to give you advice because I've never read Gone Girl, nor am I familiar with your genre, but my vote are the ones above (mainly because it puts you in Women's lit, and Mystery, Thriller & Suspense). I usually write Science Fiction, but if I can put it in Science Fiction and Humor, or Science Fiction and Horror, I'll do it to get across categories.

I do have a note about your blurb though that you may or may not want to use. I noticed the word Institute was repeated several times. Generally, you want to try and vary things up. College, school, class, could be used. You could also define in more detail: Institute employee (teacher? guidance counselor? teacher's aide? administrative assistant?), the profession could be used in place eliminating one of the institutes. Some readers don't care about that kind of stuff, some do.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Good points! I modified my post to disclose the ending if that makes a difference. I definitely noticed the word repetition too. It’s in my notes for fixes. Thx


----------



## KGGiarratano

Does anyone know if anyone else is left waiting to hear? Or is it just me? ...


----------



## FelissaEly

KGGiarratano said:


> Does anyone know if anyone else is left waiting to hear? Or is it just me? ...


All I see is you left! Finally got husband's rejection I think yesterday? Hoping we get some feedback! Best of luck to you


----------



## AaronFrale

KGGiarratano said:


> Does anyone know if anyone else is left waiting to hear? Or is it just me? ...


Just you from the people who post to this board. I'm sure there are others from the mad dash to be in the last of Kindle Scout. May you defy the odds!


----------



## amiblackwelder

KGGiarratano said:


> Yup. That's me. Still hanging out. For my first campaign, I was notified of acceptance at 12 days. Second campaign (pass), 12 days.
> So, I'm figuring 12 days for this final one too.


Congrats!


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

So, potentially dumb question... I ask a lot of those    A) Can I quote part of what KS put in my feedback in a tweet.  They said, "its got an appealing premise, a solid mystery, and a satisfying romantic plot."  Granted that was followed up with by a "however..." and gave me the tweaks I needed to make. 

I am feeling like I could use it because they DIDN'T say "it could have an appealing... they said, "It's got a..."  That being said, I made all of the tweaks so in theory, it should now be closure to what they would have wanted to see to begin with.  I guess I don't really know the rules about quoting someone.

B) Is it a silly idea to do this, even if it is acceptable?

DMC


----------



## KGGiarratano

I got my pass, but I also got the loveliest of feedback, so I can't complain. I was elated to know that the editor who read my work, read all my submissions (3) and his comments buoyed my spirits. Perhaps, I'll work with an apub again someday.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

AaronFrale said:


> I'm probably the last person to give you advice because I've never read Gone Girl, nor am I familiar with your genre, but my vote are the ones above (mainly because it puts you in Women's lit, and Mystery, Thriller & Suspense). I usually write Science Fiction, but if I can put it in Science Fiction and Humor, or Science Fiction and Horror, I'll do it to get across categories.
> 
> I do have a note about your blurb though that you may or may not want to use. I noticed the word Institute was repeated several times. Generally, you want to try and vary things up. College, school, class, could be used. You could also define in more detail: Institute employee (teacher? guidance counselor? teacher's aide? administrative assistant?), the profession could be used in place eliminating one of the institutes. Some readers don't care about that kind of stuff, some do.


I agree with everything Aaron said as far as categories and changes. They both line up with Gone Girl is as well, so if it is similar I would think that would be similar to.


----------



## AaronFrale

DMChappellAuthor said:


> So, potentially dumb question... I ask a lot of those  A) Can I quote part of what KS put in my feedback in a tweet. They said, "it's got an appealing premise, a solid mystery, and a satisfying romantic plot." Granted that was followed up with by a "however..." and gave me the tweaks I needed to make.
> 
> I am feeling like I could use it because they DIDN'T say "it could have an appealing... they said, "It's got a..." That being said, I made all of the tweaks so in theory, it should now be closure to what they would have wanted to see to begin with. I guess I don't really know the rules about quoting someone.
> 
> B) Is it a silly idea to do this, even if it is acceptable?


Technically speaking, the editorial reviews section are the wild west of the internet and subject to few regulations. So yes, you can use the quote, but I would always get permission. I had a celebrity publicly tweet about one of my books once. While technically public, I could use it, but I still got permission anyway. The last thing I want is to upset someone with way more following than me.

So if you want to use the quote, I'd get permission. However, personally, I think it's better to have no reviews than a review that looks as if the author is stretching to pad the reviews of the book. Personally, I go by the rule that if editorial review isn't 1. Publicly available and 2. a reputable source, I don't want it on my page. Unfortunately, because of "authors behaving badly," people are fairly skeptical of reviews. It's better to grow them organically. I find a polite nudge at the end of the book works wonders for getting them.


----------



## Kay7979

DMChappellAuthor said:


> So, potentially dumb question... I ask a lot of those  A) Can I quote part of what KS put in my feedback in a tweet. They said, "it's got an appealing premise, a solid mystery, and a satisfying romantic plot." Granted that was followed up with by a "however..." and gave me the tweaks I needed to make.
> 
> I am feeling like I could use it because they DIDN'T say "it could have an appealing... they said, "It's got a..." That being said, I made all of the tweaks so in theory, it should now be closure to what they would have wanted to see to begin with. I guess I don't really know the rules about quoting someone.
> 
> B) Is it a silly idea to do this, even if it is acceptable?
> 
> DMC


This has come up before, and the editors have stated it is NOT okay to print their comments. The feedback is intended for the author's personal enlightenment.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Kay7979 said:


> This has come up before, and the editors have stated it is NOT okay to print their comments. The feedback is intended for the author's personal enlightenment.


Thanks so much for relaying that info!


----------



## Used To Be BH

This is the first day since I found this thread that it wasn't on the first page. I guess it will soon disappear. Sigh!


----------



## Cecelia

So true Bill - but we still need a thread. What is our new one?

I have released Saints and Sinners. 
(It needed a but more work, but got it.)

It is available at: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D1FPG4Y/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

It is 99c now, but when things settle, I usually set my books to go free last day of the month.


----------



## Decon

Bill Hiatt said:


> This is the first day since I found this thread that it wasn't on the first page. I guess it will soon disappear. Sigh!


This was the only thread of regular interest for me. So sad. Even worse that they've run KS down without any intention of publishing any of the participants and wasted everyone's time who entered. I know some will think they have gained via feedback and as a launch aid, but still, I think they should have simply announced it's closure and shut the doors right away.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> This was the only thread of regular interest for me. So sad. Even worse that they've run KS down without any intention of publishing any of the participants and wasted everyone's time who entered. I know some will think they have gained via feedback and as a launch aid, but still, I think they should have simply announced it's closure and shut the doors right away.


The people who got feedback probably benefited enough to make it worth it, at least from what we've heard here. Whether they really didn't intend to publish any of the last entries no matter what is another question. If they'd really decided that, they'd be in breach of contract. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt on that issue, especially since we don't have any evidence. They've been stingy about acceptances for months.

All of that said, I'd have been happier if they'd kept the whole system running as long as people were still in the pipeline. No longer updating the stats was just tacky.

At the time of the announcement, I was unhappy not to have one more shot at the process. Since I'm still working on the book in question, there would have been no way. However, I'm sure it wouldn't have made any difference, except that I might have gotten helpful feedback.


----------



## Cecelia

I think KS brought them authors. And after campaigning, most authors were so committed they went ahead and put their books on Kindle anyway. So for the very few KS paid, it got dozens of bonus products to sell. And we know who makes the bigger profit - not the authors usually.

It didn't make sense to retire it. Unless they had another plan with a lower advance in mind...


----------



## 39416

Was anybody selected after February 9?


----------



## ronesa_aveela

loraininflorida said:


> Was anybody selected after February 9?


No, no one has been selected since Feb 9.

And only 7 books remain to have their fate determined...

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KM8I0ZK97R9J
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/OYBWE2VRZ9JV
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/GJ4GCR99ORNT
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3J8OIX986V4LA
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K4H12NHUJZ0C
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/300ZXSKMP43RG
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/CYBMQVCYWPI9


----------



## Steve Vernon

Cecelia said:


> So true Bill - but we still need a thread. What is our new one?
> 
> I have released Saints and Sinners.
> (It needed a but more work, but got it.)
> 
> It is available at: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D1FPG4Y/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
> 
> It is 99c now, but when things settle, I usually set my books to go free last day of the month.


As a "go-to" thread I'd still suggest the "I WAS A KINDLE SCOUT CASUALTY" thread, (all right I made up that name) - at https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243477.0.html.

That one is still relevant because everyone who takes part in it WAS passed over by Kindle Scout. You'll get some support for your releases there, and some good company and some good advice when you ask it.


----------



## Decon

AuthorAmyCraig said:


> I need some help categorizing a new book. It's a POV flip between the two characters (similar to "Gone Girl").
> 
> Rough Synopsis: Artists come to the northern California Institute to hone their crafts, but a painter named James just wants a golden ticket and an easy meal. An Institute employee named Diana decides to pursue a romantic relationship with the hungry man. He ultimately chooses her friend, who soon winds up dead. James' ensuing arrest rocks the Institute, but Diana works to free him. Instead of returning home, James lingers near the Institute to prove the true identity of the killer, and Diana struggles to decide whether to let him in again. The head and the heart both lie within.
> 
> Spoiler- Diana did it (audience knows, James doesn't), and James kills her at the end. I don't want the genre readers to be upset with the "unconventional " ending.
> 
> Ideas
> 
> Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Murder
> Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Suspense
> Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Mystery
> Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > New Adult & College
> Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Psychological
> Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense


I think you have it right, especially women's fiction> psychological

I have a similar crafted book (first one in my signature) and until this last month I've had an excellent run since last September

These are my cats. I have more, but that's all I can see.

Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Detective
Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Kidnapping
Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> This is the first day since I found this thread that it wasn't on the first page. I guess it will soon disappear. Sigh!


I know! The support here was amazing. Hopefully, there will be something else Amazon is cooking up to bring us all back together again.


----------



## AuthorAmyCraig

Decon said:


> I have a similar crafted book (first one in my signature) and until this last month I've had an excellent run since last September
> 
> These are my cats. I have more, but that's all I can see.
> 
> Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Detective
> Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers & Suspense > Crime > Kidnapping
> Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Psychological


I'll check it out! Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Final book awaiting its fate on Kindle Scout:
https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/K4H12NHUJZ0C

The end of an era.


----------



## cascadia

I got my feedback today, about 10 days after the rejection notice.  Gotta say that I'm impressed that they took the time to read through the book, and the feedback they gave me was extremely personalized and helpful.  Even though the book wasn't selected, the professional feedback I received made the whole experience a win for me.  I consider getting free advice from a bona-fide editor a real gift, and am grateful for it.


----------



## Cecelia




----------



## Variath

Can anyone assist me how to get US market. I am an Indian author and I am getting sales in India along with my native books but nothing improved in US market. 
https://www.amazon.com/Peacewoods-Ignatius-Variath-ebook/dp/B0775RZLRK/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Cecelia

We are all trying to reach the US market mate. Many of us are overseas too. You could try advertising. Authors sometimes recommend advertising sites on here or the other main thread.


----------



## AaronFrale

I'm from the US and am trying to get a US market  Honestly ads are the best way to go. Until you have enough following to make a splash by just announcing your next work, you'll need to pay for visibility. There are many threads with ad tricks on this site. Good luck!


----------



## AnyaPavelle

cascadia said:


> I got my feedback today, about 10 days after the rejection notice. Gotta say that I'm impressed that they took the time to read through the book, and the feedback they gave me was extremely personalized and helpful. Even though the book wasn't selected, the professional feedback I received made the whole experience a win for me. I consider getting free advice from a bona-fide editor a real gift, and am grateful for it.


Same here. My feedback was very helpful, and I appreciate the time they took to go through the book


----------



## Carey Lewis

If anyone is still using this thread, I'd like to share that my Scout reject, Bestseller, is now available for purchase. It's currently .99 until May 1st. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CRPKLTN

I'm going to be sad when this thread eventually dries up. I didn't post a lot, but I came here and read all the comments and nominated the books from Steve's list as part of my morning ritual


----------



## Cecelia

To be honest, I haven't had my rejection letter yet. I have made my ebook available on the grounds that the campaign says "not selected" in KS. I have mailed them TWICE about the notification email - that isn't being sent either.

OOPS! Just found them in spam. I don't know why when most KS mail comes through.


----------



## ronesa_aveela

Carey Lewis said:


> If anyone is still using this thread, I'd like to share that my Scout reject, Bestseller, is now available for purchase. It's currently .99 until May 1st. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CRPKLTN
> 
> I'm going to be sad when this thread eventually dries up. I didn't post a lot, but I came here and read all the comments and nominated the books from Steve's list as part of my morning ritual


Picked up a copy.


----------



## Carey Lewis

ronesa_aveela said:


> Picked up a copy.


 Wow, that totally wasn't expected. I can't thank you enough! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## AaronFrale

My last kindle scout reject is free right now:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW

And close to breaking top 100 on the Amazon free store!


----------



## Steve Vernon

AaronFrale said:


> My last kindle scout reject is free right now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW
> 
> And close to breaking top 100 on the Amazon free store!


I grabbed a free copy.


----------



## Variath

Cecelia said:


> We are all trying to reach the US market mate. Many of us are overseas too. You could try advertising. Authors sometimes recommend advertising sites on here or the other main thread.


Thank you Cecelia.


----------



## Variath

AaronFrale said:


> I'm from the US and am trying to get a US market  Honestly ads are the best way to go. Until you have enough following to make a splash by just announcing your next work, you'll need to pay for visibility. There are many threads with ad tricks on this site. Good luck!


Thank you Aaron.


----------



## jaxonreed

AaronFrale said:


> My last kindle scout reject is free right now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW
> 
> And close to breaking top 100 on the Amazon free store!


Great news!


----------



## AaronFrale

jaxonreed said:


> Great news!





Steve Vernon said:


> I grabbed a free copy.


Thanks! I appreciate the support!


----------



## JasonTanamor

Hi everyone,

My Kindle Scout reject, GONE, is now available for only $.99 on Amazon.

When a man wakes up from a failed suicide attempt, he learns that his wife is missing.

RIYL Gillian Flynn, Mary Kubica, and Paula Hawkins.

https://www.amazon.com/Gone-Gripping-Psychological-Thriller-Love-ebook/dp/B07CWBPBQS


----------



## Kay7979

AaronFrale said:


> My last kindle scout reject is free right now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW
> 
> And close to breaking top 100 on the Amazon free store!


Got it!


----------



## Jill James

Okay, got Gone, Orion, and Bestseller. Thanks!!


----------



## Carey Lewis

You guys are amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## AnnMPratley

AaronFrale said:


> My last kindle scout reject is free right now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJ26ZHW
> 
> And close to breaking top 100 on the Amazon free store!


Just grabbed a copy, Aaron. I look forward to reading it, and will place a review up when I have. Your rankings for it look great - #1, #2 and #11 in genres. Fantastic!


----------



## AaronFrale

AnnMPratley said:


> Just grabbed a copy, Aaron. I look forward to reading it, and will place a review up when I have. Your rankings for it look great - #1, #2 and #11 in genres. Fantastic!


Thank you! I appreciate the support! I'm hoping to crack Amazon top 100 today. I have my biggest ad hitting right now, and the downloads are coming in. Hopefully I will have bumped it enough for some residual sales. But we shall see, from what I'm reading on these boards, it sounds like Amazon is turning into a pay-to-play store rather than an "if you like this than you should read this" store. Which if true, would be shame for both writers and readers. Some of my favorite discovers have some from the also bought lists.


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the support! I'm hoping to crack Amazon top 100 today. I have my biggest ad hitting right now, and the downloads are coming in. Hopefully I will have bumped it enough for some residual sales. But we shall see, from what I'm reading on these boards, it sounds like Amazon is turning into a pay-to-play store rather than an "if you like this than you should read this" store. Which if true, would be shame for both writers and readers. Some of my favorite discovers have some from the also bought lists.


For the record, I still have also-boughts displayed on my book pages in the same spot they always were.


----------



## Used To Be BH

I just grabbed the books by Carey, Jason, and Aaron. My TBR is long, but I'll get to all of them--eventually.


----------



## AaronFrale

Bill Hiatt said:


> For the record, I still have also-boughts displayed on my book pages in the same spot they always were.


Yeah, I've seen them, but also sometimes I don't. I know that when Facebook tests out a new design or feature, they segment off a portion of the users and push the change through and watch what happens. Amazon could be working the same way, and testing out different layouts for products, thus why some people see them and some people don't. It also could be there is no change happening to Amazon, and its the same old apocalypse chatter about the end of indie publishing, and the product pages missing them were just a software glitch that caused a panic


----------



## Used To Be BH

AaronFrale said:


> Yeah, I've seen them, but also sometimes I don't. I know that when Facebook tests out a new design or feature, they segment off a portion of the users and push the change through and watch what happens. Amazon could be working the same way, and testing out different layouts for products, thus why some people see them and some people don't. It also could be there is no change happening to Amazon, and its the same old apocalypse chatter about the end of indie publishing, and the product pages missing them were just a software glitch that caused a panic


Yes, and remember the panic when 50% appeared briefly among the royalty options? I'm betting customers won't be happy with losing also boughts, so if Amazon is testing, they probably won't proceed.


----------



## J0dyJean

Howdy,

My Scout reject is free for the next few days. I would love for you to check it out.

https://www.amazon.com/Imperfect-Memories-Temporal-Shift-Book-ebook/dp/B079VX69TL

Thanks
Jody


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Five days to go till Kindle Scout vanishes in a puff of pexels. Anyone still think they'll choose a last book? (Just joking...)


----------



## Variath

J0dyJean said:


> Howdy,
> 
> My Scout reject is free for the next few days. I would love for you to check it out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Imperfect-Memories-Temporal-Shift-Book-ebook/dp/B079VX69TL
> 
> Thanks
> Jody


Thank you Jody, Just I picked one copy. I will place a review after.
My book "The Peacewoods" in Godreads Giveaway (on going), please check.
https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/280525-the-peacewoods


----------



## Decon

Lexi Revellian said:


> Five days to go till Kindle Scout vanishes in a puff of pexels. Anyone still think they'll choose a last book? (Just joking...)


I doubt they'll pick one, but you never know.

I put my book, Girl at the Window, in the mix last August, just as they reduced their picks and before they started giving feedback. Of course it was rejected. Luckily I've made the $1500 mark in royalties this month that I would have got if I'd been accepted, so it's all good from here on in without the need to share my income. So nothing lost in self-publishing, and everything to gain.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Decon said:


> I doubt they'll pick one, but you never know.
> 
> I put my book, Girl at the Window, in the mix last August, just as they reduced their picks and before they started giving feedback. Of course it was rejected. Luckily I've made the $1500 mark in royalties this month that I would have got if I'd been accepted, so it's all good from here on in without the need to share my income. So nothing lost in self-publishing, and everything to gain.


My first Scout reject also made more money than the advance would have been fairly quickly. That reinforces my feeling that they might have been too quick to reject some titles. I think if they hadn't been geared to such rapid release and had allowed a little more room for editing, they might have done better in the long run.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Decon said:


> I doubt they'll pick one, but you never know.
> 
> I put my book, Girl at the Window, in the mix last August, just as they reduced their picks and before they started giving feedback. Of course it was rejected. Luckily I've made the $1500 mark in royalties this month that I would have got if I'd been accepted, so it's all good from here on in without the need to share my income. So nothing lost in self-publishing, and everything to gain.


Congratulations Decon, and thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

How do you all handle reviews that include spoilers?  Not only was the most recent review I received extremely hard, the reviewer has the character names wrong and gives away details about the book that could ruin it for others.  I am fine with the bad review, if they didn't like it, they didn't like it.  But I don't want them to ruin the story for others.  Is there anything that can be done?

P.S. - I looked at the reviewer's profile and it seems the habit is to give bad reviews.

Thanks
DMC


----------



## Kay7979

DMChappellAuthor said:


> How do you all handle reviews that include spoilers? Not only was the most recent review I received extremely hard, the reviewer has the character names wrong and gives away details about the book that could ruin it for others. I am fine with the bad review, if they didn't like it, they didn't like it. But I don't want them to ruin the story for others. Is there anything that can be done?
> 
> P.S. - I looked at the reviewer's profile and it seems the habit is to give bad reviews.
> 
> Thanks
> DMC


From what I've heard, there's nothing you can do about it, and I agree that it's annoying. Some people say not to worry about spoilers that it won't hurt your sales, and in some cases it may actually work in your favor.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

DMChappellAuthor said:


> How do you all handle reviews that include spoilers? Not only was the most recent review I received extremely hard, the reviewer has the character names wrong and gives away details about the book that could ruin it for others. I am fine with the bad review, if they didn't like it, they didn't like it. But I don't want them to ruin the story for others. Is there anything that can be done?
> 
> P.S. - I looked at the reviewer's profile and it seems the habit is to give bad reviews.
> 
> Thanks
> DMC


Can you point me to which book and review ... Need to see this out of curiosity.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Max 007 said:


> Can you point me to which book and review ... Need to see this out of curiosity.


Here is the link. I am not concerned about the base comments or the fact the reviewer didn't like it, that's par for the course. I just don't like the spoiler part. They could say the same thing w/out giving any of the story away. But, most likely I am making something out of nothing. 

https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2


----------



## Cecelia

I agree DM. They can say they like or don't like the book - but they shouldn't tell the story.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Here is the link. I am not concerned about the base comments or the fact the reviewer didn't like it, that's par for the course. I just don't like the spoiler part. They could say the same thing w/out giving any of the story away. But, most likely I am making something out of nothing.
> 
> https://amzn.to/2HRaWy2


I remember seeing this book. Looks okay - to me - for those that like the genre. I think you do well. I looked at the reviewers profile. And they are not too friendly with any book it seems. "I did not finish - small percent in -", etc etc.

As to the spoiler, I think, this says, he liked it enough to write about it so much. Strange - so this could be a plus. Plus they have no clue as to how it ends or fits together. A person that reads can figure that out from the review and would like the book.

A lot of people could be looking for a Hemmingway read and you are like most other Indie authors sticking to what you like (and others that like that too). So they are looking for fantastic read and you don't have much of a chance if you don't grab them and hold them fast.


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

Max 007 said:


> I remember seeing this book. Looks okay - to me - for those that like the genre. I think you do well. I looked at the reviewers profile. And they are not too friendly with any book it seems. "I did not finish - small percent in -", etc etc.
> 
> As to the spoiler, I think, this says, he liked it enough to write about it so much. Strange - so this could be a plus. Plus they have no clue as to how it ends or fits together. A person that reads can figure that out from the review and would like the book.
> 
> A lot of people could be looking for a Hemmingway read and you are like most other Indie authors sticking to what you like (and others that like that too). So they are looking for fantastic read and you don't have much of a chance if you don't grab them and hold them fast.


Thank you for taking the time to give it a look and share an opinion. I am sure I am just hypersensitive. I personally hate spoilers, I don't even watch the "next week on..." segments on TV because I want all of next week to be a surprise! As you pointed out, he/she only read "13%" so I guess they haven't given away too much of consequence!

DMC


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thank you for taking the time to give it a look and share an opinion. I am sure I am just hypersensitive. I personally hate spoilers, I don't even watch the "next week on..." segments on TV because I want all of next week to be a surprise! As you pointed out, he/she only read "13%" so I guess they haven't given away too much of consequence!
> 
> DMC


... he/she ... funny. - I think he is a he. A she would not say things the way he did, seems to me. But he bought a dog grooming hair brush thing too 5 star rev ... so who knows. But my profile on Amazon account has reviews of purses and such - but my wife buys on my account. I feel strange when I get questions on a purse or such 

Really I think our profiles need their on section for just books. I read at books a lot, and I want to see how other readers respond to other books to see if they are like mined like me (for fun and maybe I pick up a read - but a lot of profiles are not fleshed out and are not interesting).

If I did not get near as far as this guy did in a book I would not leave a review (with no KS - there is no reason too - no points added  ). I do dis a lot of books after I get into them a bit to give them a small chance before dis'ing. As I say, I don't usually leave a review if I quit real early-on. But if I can see where someone may like it too, I might leave 3 stars or more saying as much + the book was not up my alley really. Really a blurb is a spoiler in a way ... so who knows. He said a LOT to give it one star. Strange. So he is trying to justify his one star it seems to me - which I think is good for you - take as much out of 1 star as you can get - sort of.

Edit : BTW this is my profile on Zon ... it is public, so no biggy. It is fun to bang arouind. Zon needs to get some more interactive features going. But it seems not many flesh out their profiles.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/profile/amzn1.account.AHR7YBRW2NUCQJZDO6QSZ2T3ONHQ?preview=true


----------



## terriluckey

Hi everyone. Just wanted to mention, that there is something else we can still get out of the dead kindle scout program, besides a rejection letter, and at the same time support our fellow scouters. There is a review list on the other thread, my book wasn't accepted for kindle scout, now what. https://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=243477.msg3670630#msg3670630 Just review a book to post your own on the thread.


----------



## terriluckey

I sympathize. Why would someone pick up a book to read if they know they aren't going to like them? This person say they don't like 1st person, so why would they begin a book that's 1st person when you could easily tell that by reading the sample? Do they just like to trash books? I may not finish a book or do a review if I can't find something positive to say, but I wouldn't want to trash it knowing how much time and hard work, not to mention heart and soul we authors pour into our books. I think Amazon has a process where you can dispute a review, but I don't know the details.


DMChappellAuthor said:


> How do you all handle reviews that include spoilers? Not only was the most recent review I received extremely hard, the reviewer has the character names wrong and gives away details about the book that could ruin it for others. I am fine with the bad review, if they didn't like it, they didn't like it. But I don't want them to ruin the story for others. Is there anything that can be done?
> 
> P.S. - I looked at the reviewer's profile and it seems the habit is to give bad reviews.
> 
> Thanks
> DMC


----------



## DMChappellAuthor

terriluckey said:


> I sympathize. Why would someone pick up a book to read if they know they aren't going to like them? This person say they don't like 1st person, so why would they begin a book that's 1st person when you could easily tell that by reading the sample? Do they just like to trash books? I may not finish a book or do a review if I can't find something positive to say, but I wouldn't want to trash it knowing how much time and hard work, not to mention heart and soul we authors pour into our books. I think Amazon has a process where you can dispute a review, but I don't know the details.


Thanks for the input. Amazon said a spoiler is not against their terms, so there is nothing to be done. At least he didn't read far enough to give away any key moments in the story.

DMC


----------



## ronesa_aveela

DMChappellAuthor said:


> Thanks for the input. Amazon said a spoiler is not against their terms, so there is nothing to be done. At least he didn't read far enough to give away any key moments in the story.
> 
> DMC


I see that the title says "Spoilers Included." Was that there before? At least people who don't want to know what happens can avoid reading this review.


----------



## Steve Vernon

The sky has fallen.

Looks like I'm going to have to change my subtitle from "Kindle Scout Kahuna" to ...

Let me think on this.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Steve Vernon said:


> The sky has fallen.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to change my subtitle from "Kindle Scout Kahuna" to ...
> 
> Let me think on this.


No, just change it to "Kindle Scout Kahuna 2015 -2018" - you've earned it.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really

Steve Vernon said:


> The sky has fallen.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to change my subtitle from "Kindle Scout Kahuna" to ...
> 
> Let me think on this.


So what to do huh? Seems you like to stay active keeping track of things. Your KS project here was cool.

There probably is a thread where authors can post that they have a $0 promo going on. But you could organize that ... they PM you on the book and start promo date ... you create a daily update as things roll through. I would like it (if there is such a thread let me know). I enjoy the chance to pick up free stuff that seems pretty good - Or at least take a look at free stuff that I might pick up. The thread could be its own Book Bub of free books sort of thing, we look for your post towards the end of the thread to see what is new kind of thing ....


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lexi Revellian said:


> No, just change it to "Kindle Scout Kahuna 2015 -2018" - you've earned it.


That's a thought...


----------



## Patricia KC

Steve Vernon said:


> The sky has fallen.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to change my subtitle from "Kindle Scout Kahuna" to ...
> 
> Let me think on this.





Lexi Revellian said:


> No, just change it to "Kindle Scout Kahuna 2015 -2018" - you've earned it.


Or, "Kindle Scout Kahuna Emeritus." As Lexi said, you've earned it.


----------



## jdrew

Hey Steve, Not sure where you go from here but thanks from all of us who liked what you did here.


----------



## Walterrhein

Hello Everyone,
I'm announcing that the book I had submitted to Kindle Scout, Paperclip: https://www.amazon.com/Paperclip-Dan-Woll-ebook/dp/B07L39G1YQ/ was accepted by Burning Bulb Publishing and has just been released. It's currently available for 99 cents for a limited time. Thanks to all of you who voted for it!


----------



## Jill James

Congratulations, Walter. I remember when this was in Kindle Scout and I so wanted to read it. Got it!! Thanks.


----------



## Horia Stoian

Hi everyone.
So now that KS is gone what are your plans? As far as I know there is nothing like KS out there at the moment. Any thoughts? Do you miss it?


----------



## cmstafford

The only similar program out there is Inkitt. I like people actually vote on the website and you can see that, which was one of the things I didn't like about the cloud of secrecy around the KS nominating process. Not as big of an advance, by a long shot, but still something. They do seem to have more resources for authors and a community, as well as providing ARCs, which is also really nice.


----------



## Cecelia

There were a few Kindle Scout submissions I voted for and really wanted to read the rest of the story. Now the program is gone and I can't locate my list to even search for those authors. Can anyone help me? All I remember is:

1) A Western Australian author whose story began with a Christmas break up... 
2) A tale where an email is received from a presumably deceased husband...
3) Some sort of holiday (maybe Thanksgiving) magical tale...


----------



## nail file

And a third resurrected thread to complain about a forum that banned you.

Yeah...I think Shakespeare had something to say about this.


----------



## unkownwriter

nail file said:


> And a third resurrected thread to complain about a forum that banned you.
> 
> Yeah...I think Shakespeare had something to say about this.


Huh? The last post I see was from 2018.


----------



## ShayneRutherford

unkownwriter said:


> Huh? The last post I see was from 2018.


Becca deleted that post.


----------



## AaronFrale

unkownwriter said:


> Huh? The last post I see was from 2018.


In Kindle Scout related news, I got a book rejected by Amazon for Kindle Scout offered the illustrious Kindle Daily Deal for this month. So just because they passed on it 4 years ago doesn't mean they'll always pass on it.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

AaronFrale said:


> In Kindle Scout related news, I got a book rejected by Amazon for Kindle Scout offered the illustrious Kindle Daily Deal for this month. So just because they passed on it 4 years ago doesn't mean they'll always pass on it.


Woop woop! Congratulations Aaron.


----------



## AaronFrale

Lexi Revellian said:


> Woop woop! Congratulations Aaron.


Thank you Lexi!


----------



## unkownwriter

ShayneRutherford said:


> Becca deleted that post.


Why not lock the thread, since the program is no longer something we can do anything about?


----------



## ShayneRutherford

unkownwriter said:


> Why not lock the thread, since the program is no longer something we can do anything about?


You would have to ask her that.


----------

